# ttc after a d&c



## jen435

Hey ladies. I'm new to this website and hoping to find others that are trying to conceive to talk with. After almost a year of ttc my husband and i had our first bfp in Feb 2012. We where sooo excited for our October son. Well at our 15wk scan we where sent to the children's hospital of Philadelphia to find out he was diagnosed with left hypoplastic ventricular heart syndrome and heterotaxy which is associated with other chromosomal defects. Our heart was broken and we lost our son. We named him Liam john. I had to have a d&e done may 17. The doctor said I should wait a week to have intercourse and at least one cycle before trying again... has anyone here had this procedure done or know anyone that has had success? I guess it wouldn't hurt to know what to expect whether it be good or bad. I hope there are some ladies that would mind sharing their experiences. Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## bamagurl

I had a d&c on April 19th after finding out our baby had no heartbeat at 12 weeks. We were told not to have intercourse for 2 weeks, although we didn't listen. I went back to see my doctor just to talk and see if I had any questions. I think he just wanted to see how I was doing emotionally. He told us to wait one cycle but that was for dating purposes. We have been trying since the first time we had intercourse after the d&c. I am waiting on either :bfp: or af to show up. I have had some symptoms that I am assuming are af saying she is going to show up but I have had them for about 2 weeks now so who knows what my body is trying to do..... 

good luck to you & I hope you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

I had a d&c in Nov 2011. Docs said wait 2 weeks before intercourse and a full cycle before ttc. We started ttc in March as I was not emotionally ready until then. So far af has shown her ugly face each month. We will see what happens in June. As for success stories...my BFF had a d&c done and has a beautiful 1 y/o and soon to have another.:thumbup:


----------



## Biotechick829

You gals are lucky. My doc told me 4-6 weeks of "pelvic rest" :shock:

Had my D&E at 13 1/2 weeks on May 6th. My first post-op appointment is tomorrow morning. I'm definitely going to bring this up as I don't think I can last much longer, lol


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies! I have heard you are most fertile after a d&e so i hope you have a valid bfp soon! Is dtd the same right after the procedure? Was it painful at all??? Sorry im kind of nervous so would be reassuring to know. My doctor said to wait two weeks also and to wait to try for at least one cycle. Idk if i have it in me to wait. I want to be pregnant again... I loved the feeling even with a sick first trimester. I thought my second trimester was amazing and i miss my small baby bump. Wishing you all the very best. Please keep me posted!


----------



## bamagurl

We didn't wait the full 2 weeks and it was just like before for us, I know it may different for each person, but it wasn't painful at all. Even though I was terrified it would be painful and different. My doctor said they suggest waiting till one cycle, but that is for dating purposes and if it happened before that there would be no additional danger! I hope you get your bfp soon! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hey there. the 2 weeks no sex post D&C is to reduce the risk of infection...if you get an infection it will set you back even further in your trying to concieve...so i know its hard, but i would really stress to you to wait at least the 2 weeks. as for waiting a cycle to try again....the jury is out on that one in my opinion. my surgeon told me it was for dating purposes back in the day, but now they just do a dating scan...he couldnt really give me a good medical reason, although he did say to wait one cycle. i have decided to let nature take its course....if my lining is not healthy enough then a fertalized egg will not implant. once it is implanted, the risks of MC or the same if you had a D&C or not....this is my opinion. You have to do what is right for you and what you are comfortable with. We are not trying, not preventing post D&C.... had the D&C on april 20....no AF yet and no sign of O.... 

as for sucess stories my mom had a D&C and went on to have 2 more babies...she got pregnant 4 weeks after the D&C...and it was a complicated D&C with massive blood loss. 

a friend of mine had a D&C at 13 weeks...her baby had downs and fluid started to accumulate around the baby and the baby died.... she waited one cycle and got pregnant on the one right after...she is now over 12 weeks pregnant. 

as for sex after....no pain...actually, felt amazing as it had been sooooooo long!


----------



## Biotechick829

I'm so relieved to hear everyone's input. Thank you! I had a D&C on May 6th, too and have been trying to figure out when we can TTC again. I'm expecting AF next week (they put me on BCP right away as it was a suspected Partial Molar pregnancy, which it turns out it wasn't) and my HCG levels are coming down quite rapidly so I was hoping for us TTC again in June (granted I O).

DH and I actually got into a huge fight last night because he wants to wait the 3 months post D&C that the doctor recommended. We still haven't agreed on when to TTC again :( Hoping that I can convince him that June is perfectly fine.


----------



## LadyBug183

I had a d&c after mc at 12wks in Feb/12. My ob/gyn told us to wait 2 - 3 periods before we ttc... 3 periods passed by and we still decided not to ttc.

well what do you know, we were NTNP and now I'm 6weeks preg !!

*I think they just tell you to wait after a d&c so that your uterus can rebuild it's walls, and your body can return to normal.*

I have a few people in my family and my husbands that have had a d&c and gone on to have h&h babes!! :)


----------



## rem_82

hey, I'm really sorry for your loss. I was pregnant the same times as you, but had mc on 31st march, i was 10 weeks. I was completley gutted. we didnt need a d&c, but we did try as soon as i stopped bleeding but nothing happened as i got a period a month later, so we tried again and got a bfp on wed this week. S def five yourself one cycle, if only to calm yourself and hormones down! good luck hun, i hope u have success!


----------



## bamagurl

Congrats you 2 that is wonderful news!


----------



## jewelsbaby81

I had my d & c last friday after learning at my first doctors appt. that the baby had stopped growing @ 6 weeks (I shouldve been 8weeks). I was told 2 weeks of no sex (and I am sticking to that). And then my surgeon recommended waiting one cycle and my doctor recommended waiting 2. DH and I have decided we are just going to try straight away (after the 2 weeks). I figure if my bodys ready implantation can occur. If its not it wont. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## bamagurl

jewelsbaby81 said:


> I had my d & c last friday after learning at my first doctors appt. that the baby had stopped growing @ 6 weeks (I shouldve been 8weeks). I was told 2 weeks of no sex (and I am sticking to that). And then my surgeon recommended waiting one cycle and my doctor recommended waiting 2. DH and I have decided we are just going to try straight away (after the 2 weeks). I figure if my bodys ready implantation can occur. If its not it wont. Good luck to everyone.

So sorry for your loss! Fingers crossed it happens for yall soon! :)


----------



## lilesMom

i had a d and e a week ago still in bits emotionally waiting for bleeding to stop. i was told dont hve sex for 2 weeks and dont ttc for 2 cycles to give my body time to build back up lining and to give me a chance to recover. the wait will kill me but if i did ttc earlier and got preggers and something happened god forbid but i would blame myself and prob never be strong enough to try again. best of luck in your recovery and good luck ind future if u decide to ttc xxxxxxxxxx

i was 10 weeks 4 days but my baby stopped growing at 7 weeks 4 days, had 3 weeks of weely scans due to bad views because of a tilted uterus before they could tell me for sure. hellish few weeks.


----------



## lilesMom

readin all ur posts makes me wanna try right away, sometimes i do think if its meant to happen and ur body is able it will just happen. my boyf also goin away with work for 5 weeks so if i dont try straight away it will def be 2 cycles before i can try, ( which doc said to wait anywho ) would love to get a present of a positive test while he is away to cheer me up. what do ye al think ye will do, sooooo undecided :)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry for all d posts but keep remembering bits to add, :) a different doc just said to wait one af so ...... ??????


----------



## jen435

Thank you soon much ladies!!! It took me a while to actually come on here again. My obgyn at our two week post appt gave us the OK to start trying again. I miss feeling my son move around and i feel the same way if its meant to happen it will happen. Praying for us to all have our bfp's very soon!!! I'm so sorry so many of us have to suffer. But I'm glad to know that there is a beautiful baby boy in heaven for me to met one day in heaven and i really hope god sat him on his lap and told him all about his parents since I didn't get the chance to teach him about God. 

Sorry that's just me trying to accept it and move forward. Everyone of us deserve our precious child to love and watch grow. I hope every one of you ladies have that soon. :hugs:


----------



## bamagurl

jen435 said:


> Thank you soon much ladies!!! It took me a while to actually come on here again. My obgyn at our two week post appt gave us the OK to start trying again. I miss feeling my son move around and i feel the same way if its meant to happen it will happen. Praying for us to all have our bfp's very soon!!! I'm so sorry so many of us have to suffer. But I'm glad to know that there is a beautiful baby boy in heaven for me to met one day in heaven and i really hope god sat him on his lap and told him all about his parents since I didn't get the chance to teach him about God.
> 
> Sorry that's just me trying to accept it and move forward. Everyone of us deserve our precious child to love and watch grow. I hope every one of you ladies have that soon. :hugs:

The go ahead on ttc is wonderful! I hope you get your bfp soon! Keep us updated :)


----------



## gemico117

Hi Ladies! I was hoping I could join you as I just had my d&c yesterday due to MMC. I found out when I was 11w3d but baby was only measuring 9 weeks. The worst part of this entire situation is having to tell my 6 year old DD. OH and I are really hoping to start TTC right away. My dr said to wait for 1 normal cycle and then I have the okay to start trying again. So far the bleeding has been very light (*knock on wood*) so I'm hoping everything will go smoothly and I will fall pg very soon! Good luck to all you lovely ladies! Here's hoping we all have our baby bumps very soon!


----------



## bamagurl

So very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

so sorry for ur loss gemico, kids r nearly more resilient than ourselves, she will be sad but accept it. best of luck and hope all goes smoothly for u with telling her and with future ttc , big hugs to u, hope u feel a bit better soon


----------



## jen435

bamagurl said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you soon much ladies!!! It took me a while to actually come on here again. My obgyn at our two week post appt gave us the OK to start trying again. I miss feeling my son move around and i feel the same way if its meant to happen it will happen. Praying for us to all have our bfp's very soon!!! I'm so sorry so many of us have to suffer. But I'm glad to know that there is a beautiful baby boy in heaven for me to met one day in heaven and i really hope god sat him on his lap and told him all about his parents since I didn't get the chance to teach him about God.
> 
> Sorry that's just me trying to accept it and move forward. Everyone of us deserve our precious child to love and watch grow. I hope every one of you ladies have that soon. :hugs:
> 
> The go ahead on ttc is wonderful! I hope you get your bfp soon! Keep us updated :)Click to expand...

Thank you soo much!! I'm worried its too soon but the doctor said there is no evidence in waiting. She said that as long as your healed properly and emotionally ready then its OK to try. She also told me your body can be more fertile after a d&c. Not sure how true it is. I will definately keep everyone posted!!! Hope everyone does the same!

:dust: for everyone trying. And :hugs: for everyone healing. I hope you find the comfort you need.


----------



## jen435

gemico117 said:


> Hi Ladies! I was hoping I could join you as I just had my d&c yesterday due to MMC. I found out when I was 11w3d but baby was only measuring 9 weeks. The worst part of this entire situation is having to tell my 6 year old DD. OH and I are really hoping to start TTC right away. My dr said to wait for 1 normal cycle and then I have the okay to start trying again. So far the bleeding has been very light (*knock on wood*) so I'm hoping everything will go smoothly and I will fall pg very soon! Good luck to all you lovely ladies! Here's hoping we all have our baby bumps very soon!

I am very sorry for your loss. I wish you fast recovery and the comfort you and your family needs to get through this. Please keep us posted. Feel free to pm me if you ever feel like talking! I know I could definately use some online friends to talk with that understand what we are going through. I hope your daughter if you told her.:hugs:


----------



## second try

New to forum!! I had a m/c at 13 weeks during the week of 5/9 on 5/11 I had d & c. I had to have a second procedure on 5/15 due to a build up of blood in my uterus. My next check up is 6/8. I can't wait to ttc again that would have been my first child.


----------



## gemico117

jen435 said:


> gemico117 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! I was hoping I could join you as I just had my d&c yesterday due to MMC. I found out when I was 11w3d but baby was only measuring 9 weeks. The worst part of this entire situation is having to tell my 6 year old DD. OH and I are really hoping to start TTC right away. My dr said to wait for 1 normal cycle and then I have the okay to start trying again. So far the bleeding has been very light (*knock on wood*) so I'm hoping everything will go smoothly and I will fall pg very soon! Good luck to all you lovely ladies! Here's hoping we all have our baby bumps very soon!
> 
> I am very sorry for your loss. I wish you fast recovery and the comfort you and your family needs to get through this. Please keep us posted. Feel free to pm me if you ever feel like talking! I know I could definately use some online friends to talk with that understand what we are going through. I hope your daughter if you told her.:hugs:Click to expand...

 
Thank you so, so, SO much! I really appreciate all the kind words from you ladies. I'm nearly in tears from the support and love I already feel from you guys after posting just one time in this thread. I'm so glad I have found a group of girls that are so supportive and strong. Here's to all of us getting our BFPs very, VERY soon!!

And how exciting that you have been given the all clear to start ttc! I have heard women can be more fertile after d&c because they have almost fresh lining in their uterus. I hope that is the case!


----------



## jen435

Thank you so, so, SO much! I really appreciate all the kind words from you ladies. I'm nearly in tears from the support and love I already feel from you guys after posting just one time in this thread. I'm so glad I have found a group of girls that are so supportive and strong. Here's to all of us getting our BFPs very, VERY soon!!

And how exciting that you have been given the all clear to start ttc! I have heard women can be more fertile after d&c because they have almost fresh lining in their uterus. I hope that is the case![/QUOTE]

You are very welcome!! Wishing us all the best for fast bfp's. We are all in this together.

Second try welcome! I am so sorry to hear of your loss and complications after d&c. Wishing you a healthy check up on June 8. I will be thinking of you. Please let us know how it goes!:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

second try said:


> New to forum!! I had a m/c at 13 weeks during the week of 5/9 on 5/11 I had d & c. I had to have a second procedure on 5/15 due to a build up of blood in my uterus. My next check up is 6/8. I can't wait to ttc again that would have been my first child.

hey hope ur check up goes well for u hon. i had mmc with my first pregnancy too, just had a d and c on 24 may. horrible time but starting to feel much better now. every1 on here is great and its lovely to know we aint alone. 
good luck tomorrow at check up and best of luck with ttc. ive been told to wait 2 cycles so cant wait to ttc soon, hopefully we all be moving to our bfp announcement thread soon :thumbup:


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> second try said:
> 
> 
> New to forum!! I had a m/c at 13 weeks during the week of 5/9 on 5/11 I had d & c. I had to have a second procedure on 5/15 due to a build up of blood in my uterus. My next check up is 6/8. I can't wait to ttc again that would have been my first child.
> 
> hey hope ur check up goes well for u hon. i had mmc with my first pregnancy too, just had a d and c on 24 may. horrible time but starting to feel much better now. every1 on here is great and its lovely to know we aint alone.
> good luck tomorrow at check up and best of luck with ttc. ive been told to wait 2 cycles so cant wait to ttc soon, hopefully we all be moving to our bfp announcement thread soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope so also. It will be exciting yet scary. I know once I get my bfp I will want a ultrasound right away to check for yolk and sac. Then I know I won't relax til 12wk fetal echocardiogram, and 16wk anatomy ultrasound. Losing my first is the worst but I was so glad to hear my sons defects had nothing to do with chromosomes. Once I have my one healthy baby I'll be so happy and feel blessed. I hope we all get that this time. My ob said to wait two cycles also but at my two week follow up she told me they only say that to give us time to grieve and so they can have a lmp date to figure out due date. I asked her about uterus lining needing time to heal and reline she said there was no proof to that and ppl are constantly going off having healthy pregnancies straight after a d&c. It was reassuring to me hearing that from someone in the profession that deals with this on a daily bases.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second try said:
> 
> 
> New to forum!! I had a m/c at 13 weeks during the week of 5/9 on 5/11 I had d & c. I had to have a second procedure on 5/15 due to a build up of blood in my uterus. My next check up is 6/8. I can't wait to ttc again that would have been my first child.
> 
> hey hope ur check up goes well for u hon. i had mmc with my first pregnancy too, just had a d and c on 24 may. horrible time but starting to feel much better now. every1 on here is great and its lovely to know we aint alone.
> good luck tomorrow at check up and best of luck with ttc. ive been told to wait 2 cycles so cant wait to ttc soon, hopefully we all be moving to our bfp announcement thread soon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so also. It will be exciting yet scary. I know once I get my bfp I will want a ultrasound right away to check for yolk and sac. Then I know I won't relax til 12wk fetal echocardiogram, and 16wk anatomy ultrasound. Losing my first is the worst but I was so glad to hear my sons defects had nothing to do with chromosomes. Once I have my one healthy baby I'll be so happy and feel blessed. I hope we all get that this time. My ob said to wait two cycles also but at my two week follow up she told me they only say that to give us time to grieve and so they can have a lmp date to figure out due date. I asked her about uterus lining needing time to heal and reline she said there was no proof to that and ppl are constantly going off having healthy pregnancies straight after a d&c. It was reassuring to me hearing that from someone in the profession that deals with this on a daily bases.Click to expand...



i think i might ring my own gps office in the morning and ask, its been 2 weeks and bleeding has stopped i would love to try now. thanks for your advice. i saw in another girls post that her doc told her that they say to wait one cycle in case the d and c didnt clear everything out properly which would cause trouble. i live in ireland and we dont get follow up check up r scan after d and c. to make sure alls ok. i dont know why, i think its a bit crazy to just send us off with no check up :wacko:
thanks x


----------



## jen435

Oh wow! Please call to check before trying. That surprises me there is no follow up. Perhaps you could request at least a scan? Fingers crossed for you for positive news when you call. Its sad when your ready to try again and you can't just yet.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Oh wow! Please call to check before trying. That surprises me there is no follow up. Perhaps you could request at least a scan? Fingers crossed for you for positive news when you call. Its sad when your ready to try again and you can't just yet.

i wont try without go ahead because i would be too scared :)
dont wanna risk my health or it happening again but would love to try, a phone call to check tomorrow wont hurt. if she says wait il be no worse off than i am now, if she says go ahead u will prob hear me screaming for joy! :haha:


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Please call to check before trying. That surprises me there is no follow up. Perhaps you could request at least a scan? Fingers crossed for you for positive news when you call. Its sad when your ready to try again and you can't just yet.
> 
> i wont try without go ahead because i would be too scared :)
> dont wanna risk my health or it happening again but would love to try, a phone call to check tomorrow wont hurt. if she says wait il be no worse off than i am now, if she says go ahead u will prob hear me screaming for joy! :haha:Click to expand...

Can't wait to find out what they say!! Let us know!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

jen435 - thats great that your doctor gave you the go ahead to ttc again! yipppppeeee! i also loved that you posted what your doc said...makes me a little more comforatble in my 2ww considering i didnt wait the once cycle the doc said before trying again!

i did have a follow up scan after my D&C....no follow up doctors appointment either. i did have a follow up scan after my natural MC though.... hmm.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow! Please call to check before trying. That surprises me there is no follow up. Perhaps you could request at least a scan? Fingers crossed for you for positive news when you call. Its sad when your ready to try again and you can't just yet.
> 
> i wont try without go ahead because i would be too scared :)
> dont wanna risk my health or it happening again but would love to try, a phone call to check tomorrow wont hurt. if she says wait il be no worse off than i am now, if she says go ahead u will prob hear me screaming for joy! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Can't wait to find out what they say!! Let us know!Click to expand...


hey whoops i didnt ring , i have a funny ache in my tummy think i may need to bleed more after the d and c , sorry for tmi so im afraid to try again too soon. i think it was my wishfull thinking that i should ignore the other doc :) 
dont think i be able to convince my other half anyway, we have been told to wait and he doesnt have a problem waiting, think he be afraid something happen to me too :winkwink:
also i think i may have ovulated already this month just from how i felt at the time, not entirely sure but some people say it isnt unusual to O at around 10 days past d and c when is the time i thought i did. im 14 days past now. hve started opk but only started day 12 and had dark ish line but not dark enough to be positve and the line has gotten fainter the last 2 days. so think i may hve missed this mnoth anyway. 
only way they would scan me is if i went to a private clinic and got scanned and i have a feeling they would tell me i need to wait anyway :) 
or i could pretend to be in more way pain than i am and go to emergency but no guarantee they scan there either :) 
think il work on my patience instead :)

id say they tell us to wait here in ireland because they dont scan us, presumaby first aunt flow cleans out anything that may be left.
thanks for ur suport x


----------



## jen435

Thinkpositiv- thank you!!! It seems as every individual has a different case so I think its great to share info but all in all its important for your doctor to have the final say. That way you can feel most comfortable with your final choice. 

Lilysmom- I completely understand what your saying. I think its important for both of you to feel comfortable with your choice and to be sure to have your doctors okay or wait for your cycles to start as your doing. I'm excited for you either way as long as your healthy! 

I decided that we aren't using protection but I'm not using anything more then my prenatal vits and preseed. After two cycles if I'm not pregnant then I'll use opks a calander and start monitoring when we dtd. I have a feeling I missed ovulation this cycle due to my two wk post op visit where i was given my ok and I'm completely okay with that. But if it happens I'll be excited yet scared.... as for now I can finally be excited for others when they heal, start to try, and when they get there first + opk and pregnancy tests. :)


----------



## Storked

Hi! Can I join?
I'm Bethany. I got married in February and started trying after that- my period never came. It was that quick.
But at my 10w appt...baby was measuring 6w. They put me on pelvic rest and took my blood to see if my pregnancy was "viable". It wasn't. :sad2:
I started bleeding on May 9 and had D&C on May 10. Another 2 weeks of pelvic rest.
My OB told me to wait 3 cycles for a good lining but...I won't.
I think I just got my period but it is so pathetically light that I don't know anymore. Hope to get pregnant again soon.
Would have been my first baby.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Storked - welcome. so sorry for your los. I too had dreams of a honeymoon baby...we got married in september after being together for 8 years....it is now june, have only had 2 periods, and have been pregnant twice (so 4 cycles since september). it gets me down from time to time....i mean, lots of people knew we wanted kids straight away.....and sometimes i get the feeling when people ask how i am doing, they are looking for a hint more of information. hang in there. 

jen435 - yes, i agree we should listen to our own doctors, but i think educated decisions are important too - gather the information you need, and be comfortable with the decision you make. 

lilesmom - i wouldnt worry too much about not having a scan...most the time the body is able to complete the MC. i started OPK's 2 weeks after D&C.... for a few weeks the test line was dark but not as dark as control...it was driving me mad! went on vacation, didnt test for over a week....once day tested, with a hunch i might O soon...and bam! i guess i O'd super late....day 38! CRAZY!


----------



## Storked

ThinkPositiv, we have a lot in common. Our whole family and all of our friends knew we wanted children very much and they constantly nose. The worst is that the only person that has been through a MMC is my sister- who is currently pregnant. Which is awesome and gives me hope but it is just hard to talk to pregnant ladies right now. I am sorry for your losses and hope the next is sticky :hugs2:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

storked - people havent been that nosy....but i sense they are watching me! at christmas dinner my husbands cousin was staring at me, wondering if i was going to drink or not! i had to have her mother explain that i had already had 2 glasses of wine earlier! anyways....and there was one follow up email when i was pregnant (ended in MC) - where someone wrote to say they noticed i didnt have any alochol at dinner...and wondering if there was a congrats in order!?!?! are you freaking kidding me? that really P***sed me off! then my brother said to my face he was wondering if i had news of a pregnancy because i kept wanting to meet up with him!!!


----------



## Storked

:saywhat: Ugh that would upset me. TTC is rough enough without people constantly wondering aloud if you are pregnant yet!


----------



## jen435

Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.

Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.

Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
:hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...



welcome storked, god i totally know what u mean my niece is 24 weeks pregnant and she complaining to me about having indigestion the other day, all i could think was i wish i got to that stage. i miscarried my first and had d and c 2 weeks ago, i must be a way better actor than i think cos people seem to think im fine . 
had my first day back to work today and it was alright . everyone knew i was pregnant cos i got so excited when i was and thought nothing would ever happen to me stupidly and told them at 7 weeks, doh! 
one of the guys cam eup to me all excited and congratulated me on being pregnant and i had to tell him i wasnt any more, he was mortified , think it upset him more than me :wacko: 
about half way through the day i thought my face would crack from fake smiling all day and tellin all i was fine and getting back to normal!!! 
people already asking me today too when im trying again, arggghhh give me a chance to get over it and start ttc before u start bump watch please. 
i made it to my car after the whole day but i cried all the way home. so sick of feeling crappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry guys i need to rant some where r i go insane. thanks for ur help on the trying again issue and hope ye had a better day than me xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> welcome storked, god i totally know what u mean my niece is 24 weeks pregnant and she complaining to me about having indigestion the other day, all i could think was i wish i got to that stage. i miscarried my first and had d and c 2 weeks ago, i must be a way better actor than i think cos people seem to think im fine .
> had my first day back to work today and it was alright . everyone knew i was pregnant cos i got so excited when i was and thought nothing would ever happen to me stupidly and told them at 7 weeks, doh!
> one of the guys cam eup to me all excited and congratulated me on being pregnant and i had to tell him i wasnt any more, he was mortified , think it upset him more than me :wacko:
> about half way through the day i thought my face would crack from fake smiling all day and tellin all i was fine and getting back to normal!!!
> people already asking me today too when im trying again, arggghhh give me a chance to get over it and start ttc before u start bump watch please.
> i made it to my car after the whole day but i cried all the way home. so sick of feeling crappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry guys i need to rant some where r i go insane. thanks for ur help on the trying again issue and hope ye had a better day than me xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


Rant away- venting is therapy! :hugs:
Yeah we told family and a few people at church but thankfully that was it. But the people at church don't know about my loss and I dread the day they ask where my belly is!
Yeah my niece texts me EVERY DAY with complaints and I think the same exact thing! She asked me if I was coming to her shower today and I bluntly told her that I am incapable of faking enthusiasm for her. She took it well though.
You don't have to pretend to be ok. Absolutely wail if you want. You may feel better! After my D&C my DH was pretending happiness but I was pretty openly sad and I started reading romance books again- those things are pure joy. You know that it will end happily. I needed to derive joy from something!
Am just now getting to where I can read anything about babies. I avoid pregnancy books though but will read childbirth books.


----------



## Storked

jen435, forgot to add that I think next time I will also be more cautious and nervous. I don't think I'll feel detached from the baby, just really, really scared. You?


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, i been reading too again lately its a good distraction. :)

i have cried loads but i am so sick of it, im normally a happy person and really wanna get back to that. im faking it for now cos i cant quite feel it a lot of the time. im fine with my proper friends but the people who are casual friends i fake it :)
it def feels a little better to say it here and get a response form someone who knows the yuckiness of it all :) 
thanks. 
there are so many nice people on here its great. 

i texted loads of people to let them know cos it was easier than sayin it or bumping into them and having the qs. could u let someone in church know like that maybe?
ur dead right about ur nieces shower and she understands so its all the better :) 

i work in the hosp that i had my d and c in so it prob made it a bit extra hard goin back to work. even saw some of the staff that dealt with me that day today. 

i cant wait to be normal again :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> thanks babe, i been reading too again lately its a good distraction. :)
> 
> i have cried loads but i am so sick of it, im normally a happy person and really wanna get back to that. im faking it for now cos i cant quite feel it a lot of the time. im fine with my proper friends but the people who are casual friends i fake it :)
> it def feels a little better to say it here and get a response form someone who knows the yuckiness of it all :)
> thanks.
> there are so many nice people on here its great.
> 
> i texted loads of people to let them know cos it was easier than sayin it or bumping into them and having the qs. could u let someone in church know like that maybe?
> ur dead right about ur nieces shower and she understands so its all the better :)
> 
> i work in the hosp that i had my d and c in so it prob made it a bit extra hard goin back to work. even saw some of the staff that dealt with me that day today.
> 
> i cant wait to be normal again :)

Oh goodness that has to be rough to work with the people who had to give you your D&C :hugs:
Hope you start feeling better soon!
As for the church people, I don't know their cells :( but it was *hopefully* just men who knew (unless they told their wives) and men are unobservant so they may not notice anything for a year! Hehe, My DH and I are cub scout leaders and told the other leaders because sometimes I was too sick to attend on Wednesdays
Whatcha reading? I love books. It is my biggest hobby. Other people do crafty things, I sit and read :winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

storked- if its just guys u will prob have a five yr old taggin along with u before they notice :) hope u dont have akward situations, if its like my guy today he couldnt get away fast enough so the akwardness doesnt last long :)

i saw ur post to jen and i think ur right , i think i will just be scared , hope i dont feel detached, dont wanna miss out on the joy of it just cos i got burned once :)
but i suppose we wont know till we r in that position hopefully soon for all :)

im reading a book called 'some kind of wonderfull' by sarah webb. its not bad entertaining enough but id read anything really. i love reading too , could go through 2 books on a day off easy peasy :)
always thinking i should take up a more constructive hobby but i love reading :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...


my bro and sis in law had a little baby girl 2 days after my d and c , but they already had losses themselves and had pregnancy problems, even though i was sad i couldnt be anything but happy for them. it was hard handing her back after cuddles though. :) it s only seeing people who i dont think value their kids enough and hve no probs having them that upset me . i hve 11 older bro and sis and im only the 3rd to have a miscarriage out of all! and the other 2 arent blood related to me , all other problems the girls were the in laws so i was totally sure i wouldnt have any problem. oh well ...


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> storked- if its just guys u will prob have a five yr old taggin along with u before they notice :) hope u dont have akward situations, if its like my guy today he couldnt get away fast enough so the akwardness doesnt last long :)
> 
> i saw ur post to jen and i think ur right , i think i will just be scared , hope i dont feel detached, dont wanna miss out on the joy of it just cos i got burned once :)
> but i suppose we wont know till we r in that position hopefully soon for all :)
> 
> im reading a book called 'some kind of wonderfull' by sarah webb. its not bad entertaining enough but id read anything really. i love reading too , could go through 2 books on a day off easy peasy :)
> always thinking i should take up a more constructive hobby but i love reading :)

Poor guys really don't handle awkwardness well :)
I'm currently reading Ever Since Eve. I am liking it! :thumbup:
I hope we all get pregnant soon. I miss the joys and hopes :cry:
I don't think I'll feel detached but someone told me that after they got pregnant after a loss they kind of resented that pregnancy because they still wanted the other so badly. I don't think I will feel that way at all. Just scared mostly, which will cut into my joy a bit


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my bro and sis in law had a little baby girl 2 days after my d and c , but they already had losses themselves and had pregnancy problems, even though i was sad i couldnt be anything but happy for them. it was hard handing her back after cuddles though. :) it s only seeing people who i dont think value their kids enough and hve no probs having them that upset me . i hve 11 older bro and sis and im only the 3rd to have a miscarriage out of all! and the other 2 arent blood related to me , all other problems the girls were the in laws so i was totally sure i wouldnt have any problem. oh well ...Click to expand...

It is true that I tend to be more capable of being happy for people who have struggled. And too many people don't value their kids enough :(
Yes miscarriage was never something that seriously entered my mind either! I have a clotting disorder but my sister who have had it have almost died when pregnant- but they never lost a baby at all. I thought I'd be the same, that any danger would be to me alone.


----------



## lilesMom

i really hope i dont feel like that, i suppose i know what they mean but its hardly the babies fault something bad happened last time, im hoping that im just a bit scared. i wll always miss lile i know that but i dont think it would hurt her if i had a baby.


we posted at same time. my sis in law that had trouble had the same she has 3 kids and 3 losses, she took baby aspirin for all her successs, u hear of it or take it?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i really hope i dont feel like that, i suppose i know what they mean but its hardly the babies fault something bad happened last time, im hoping that im just a bit scared. i wll always miss lile i know that but i dont think it would hurt her if i had a baby.
> 
> 
> we posted at same time. my sis in law that had trouble had the same she has 3 kids and 3 losses, she took baby aspirin for all her successs, u hear of it or take it?

I have taken it but stopped and started taking lovenox injections instead. Doctors like to put me on stronger stuff with my crap family history. :(
I kind of understand being detached from the pregnancy but yeah, not the baby. I think next time I may not read pregnancy books :?


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> welcome storked, god i totally know what u mean my niece is 24 weeks pregnant and she complaining to me about having indigestion the other day, all i could think was i wish i got to that stage. i miscarried my first and had d and c 2 weeks ago, i must be a way better actor than i think cos people seem to think im fine .
> had my first day back to work today and it was alright . everyone knew i was pregnant cos i got so excited when i was and thought nothing would ever happen to me stupidly and told them at 7 weeks, doh!
> one of the guys cam eup to me all excited and congratulated me on being pregnant and i had to tell him i wasnt any more, he was mortified , think it upset him more than me :wacko:
> about half way through the day i thought my face would crack from fake smiling all day and tellin all i was fine and getting back to normal!!!
> people already asking me today too when im trying again, arggghhh give me a chance to get over it and start ttc before u start bump watch please.
> i made it to my car after the whole day but i cried all the way home. so sick of feeling crappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry guys i need to rant some where r i go insane. thanks for ur help on the trying again issue and hope ye had a better day than me xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Lilysmom :hugs: I'm so sorry you had a hard first day at work.I couldn't imagine going back into your hosp to work that you had the d&c. As for that man he must have felt terrible asking. I hope going to work becomes easier for you in time. We are here for you so feel free to vent anytime.

Storked I really hope I don't feel detached. I really wanted my son and I still breakdown and cry when I'm alone but I know that's normal. I'll always love Liam and always think of him as my first. I don't think I could ever resent a child that I want so badly. I know I'll protect my next pregnancy with my life and never ever take it for granted... 

I'm not much of a reader unless its dental related and even then I just read what I feels educational. Its so nice to hear though that you ladies have a hobbie that can keep you in a happy state for a while. I remember reading romantic stories when I was younger and until I read your post I forgot how nice it is to get wrapped up in a book. I just might give it a try this week when I'm alone this week at home.

Aww a kitten!!! So glad you have a pet to cuddle with. Animals are the best and can really lift ones spirit. If it wasn't for my dog life just wouldn't be the same and since the loss dh and i have been really spoiling him with attention. I really am starting to worry its going to backfire when our neices and nephews are over.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Thinkpositiv that's nuts they are monitoring your drinking habits! They know how badly you want a child and about your losses so it would be so kind of them to just let it be til it happens and your ready to tell them. I'm so sorry you have this pressure on you with them.
> 
> Storked welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. If your trying again I'm wishing you the best! I have heard that after a d&c your first true at can be light. I completely understand what you mean about trying to be excited for people you close to when they don't understand how it feels to go through a loss of a child. I have a friend that found out I was trying for almost a year to get pregnant with my first so she told me two months later she was pregnant. I was upset because she wasn't even trying and I was going on my 11th month trying. That month i got pregnant though finally with my first. She had her baby shower on the day of my d&c and was mad I didn't attend. Its so hard to accept that she is having her first and i lost my first. My sister is 20 with a 2yr old daughter and my sister in law has two boys. So I'm constantly around then and it so hard to see your friends/fam have children and then have ppl ask you when I'm going to have my own... its so hard to face this now with a loss... my neighbors just asked me this question the other day. All well its part of life I guess we will just have to pull through this and hopefully soon we can be excited about telling others we are expecting. But I know secretly we will be so cautious and nervous at the same time.
> 
> Oh jen435 everything you said was exactly how I have felt. I have 3 sisters and my family is so fertile that miscarriage is practically unheard of. I have 16 nieces and nephews and...and my oldest niece became pregnant before me. And she didn't want hers so it hurts that she is soon to have a healthy baby boy and I have nothing. I adopted a sweet kitten though and can mother him at least but he doesn't replace my baby. I will be TTC this cycle but my not sure how out of wack my body is right now. Have thought about buying OPKs to see if I'm even going to ovulate.
> I cannot believe that your friend was so selfish that she couldn't understand why you couldn't attend her shower! That is terrible. Pregnant women can be very...self-absorbed I have noticed. And they always complain about being pregnant. I wonder how they can complain when I miss morning sickness :cry:
> :hugs: I never understand why people ask when you are going to have children- I have never asked someone that. It is mean. I am so sorry you face it very often. My family and friends mostly ask how I am doing and where I am in my cycle :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> welcome storked, god i totally know what u mean my niece is 24 weeks pregnant and she complaining to me about having indigestion the other day, all i could think was i wish i got to that stage. i miscarried my first and had d and c 2 weeks ago, i must be a way better actor than i think cos people seem to think im fine .
> had my first day back to work today and it was alright . everyone knew i was pregnant cos i got so excited when i was and thought nothing would ever happen to me stupidly and told them at 7 weeks, doh!
> one of the guys cam eup to me all excited and congratulated me on being pregnant and i had to tell him i wasnt any more, he was mortified , think it upset him more than me :wacko:
> about half way through the day i thought my face would crack from fake smiling all day and tellin all i was fine and getting back to normal!!!
> people already asking me today too when im trying again, arggghhh give me a chance to get over it and start ttc before u start bump watch please.
> i made it to my car after the whole day but i cried all the way home. so sick of feeling crappy!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry guys i need to rant some where r i go insane. thanks for ur help on the trying again issue and hope ye had a better day than me xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Lilysmom :hugs: I'm so sorry you had a hard first day at work.I couldn't imagine going back into your hosp to work that you had the d&c. As for that man he must have felt terrible asking. I hope going to work becomes easier for you in time. We are here for you so feel free to vent anytime.
> 
> Storked I really hope I don't feel detached. I really wanted my son and I still breakdown and cry when I'm alone but I know that's normal. I'll always love Liam and always think of him as my first. I don't think I could ever resent a child that I want so badly. I know I'll protect my next pregnancy with my life and never ever take it for granted...
> 
> I'm not much of a reader unless its dental related and even then I just read what I feels educational. Its so nice to hear though that you ladies have a hobbie that can keep you in a happy state for a while. I remember reading romantic stories when I was younger and until I read your post I forgot how nice it is to get wrapped up in a book. I just might give it a try this week when I'm alone this week at home.
> 
> Aww a kitten!!! So glad you have a pet to cuddle with. Animals are the best and can really lift ones spirit. If it wasn't for my dog life just wouldn't be the same and since the loss dh and i have been really spoiling him with attention. I really am starting to worry its going to backfire when our neices and nephews are over.Click to expand...

I feel the same about my next pregnancy. It is so normal to cry. The sadness never really leaves I don't think.
Dental? Are you a dentist? I read some educational things. I love books on world history. I have also recently read a book all about parasites and another one that I will eventually read is about prion diseases. I am full of pretty useless tidbits of info :)
We aren't supposed to have a cat, we had planned to get hamsters but we fell in love. He is the perfect baby too. He loves to snuggle and play. He follows me everywhere and cries when he can't find me. So cute! He'll even lay in my arms like a :baby:
With my nieces and nephews...I love to babysit and fill them full of sugar. Then I send them back to their parents. MUAHAHAHAHA! Sadly, none of my young nieces and nephews live nearby :(


----------



## jen435

Lilysmom - I learned at the childerns hospital of Philadelphia that baby asprin taken while ttc and early in first trimester can cause birth defects. My baby had hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect and heteroplastic defect. It was the first question they asked me before they did the fetal echocardiogram when I was 12wks and learned of my babies defects. So please be careful when deciding to take any meds while ttc. So whenever thinking of taking any meds please talk with your ob first when ttc. Unfortunately I lost my baby due to radiation, high fevers early in pregnancy, and his little heart stopping because it was so deformed. At least that's what I blame it on. The ob told me it just happened and it was beyond my control. Wow I never talked about this to anyone yet. I'm so glad to have bnb my friends n family would look at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Lilysmom - I learned at the childerns hospital of Philadelphia that baby asprin taken while ttc and early in first trimester can cause birth defects. My baby had hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect and heteroplastic defect. It was the first question they asked me before they did the fetal echocardiogram when I was 12wks and learned of my babies defects. So please be careful when deciding to take any meds while ttc. So whenever thinking of taking any meds please talk with your ob first when ttc. Unfortunately I lost my baby due to radiation, high fevers early in pregnancy, and his little heart stopping because it was so deformed. At least that's what I blame it on. The ob told me it just happened and it was beyond my control. Wow I never talked about this to anyone yet. I'm so glad to have bnb my friends n family would look at me like I was crazy.

Weird on the birth defects. My gyno had told me to take them when TTC to avoid clots :(
Yeah I was on a plane a lot before I knew that I was pregnant, since my honeymoon was in Europe. And I wasn't taking folic acid. And my DH is a chemist and worries from the stuff he is exposed to at work. :cry:


----------



## jen435

I'm a registered dental hygienist :) 

Its fun being full of useless information!!! Always a great conversation starter also!!!

I'm so glad you both enjoy the kitten!! That's so sweet he crys when you leave and lets you hold him like a baby!!! I love kittens!!!

Aww I'm sorry they are so far away. Its fun to send them home all sugared up though!!! I give my nephew caffinated soda when he's here and at night he loves hot tea. He's six. I only have one rule sugaey drink a must be drank with a straw!!


----------



## jen435

if your ob tells you to take them you maybe OK. The rule of thumb is do the benefits out weigh the risk... that's what they go by. Lucky you are the one that has to be protected from environmental factors and your body's. I think your dh is okay since he only contributes. As long as he is eating pretty healthy I think you'll be okay!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> I'm a registered dental hygienist :)
> 
> Its fun being full of useless information!!! Always a great conversation starter also!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you both enjoy the kitten!! That's so sweet he crys when you leave and lets you hold him like a baby!!! I love kittens!!!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry they are so far away. Its fun to send them home all sugared up though!!! I give my nephew caffinated soda when he's here and at night he loves hot tea. He's six. I only have one rule sugaey drink a must be drank with a straw!!

In the South, all people want to talk about is guns or tractor pulls...at least they do in my town. Or about drinking. And I'm Mormon so not fun to talk about drinking too. And other Mormons just talk about their kids LOL
My kitten is my fur baby for me to mother until I have a real baby :)
Hehe it is fun to torture their parents huh? I always give play makeup to this one sister's kids just because her hubby won't let them wear it.
And loud toys to my brother's kids. He hates those. He gutted a doll of mine when I was little!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> if your ob tells you to take them you maybe OK. The rule of thumb is do the benefits out weigh the risk... that's what they go by. Lucky you are the one that has to be protected from environmental factors and your body's. I think your dh is okay since he only contributes. As long as he is eating pretty healthy I think you'll be okay!

He eats anything but is pretty healthy :) he also takes zinc for good sperm
Yeah I have to take low-dose aspirin when on my progesterone BC too.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

hey ladies! you have been talking up a storm! i cant keep up! so i poured myself a glass of wine and took a read! lilesmom - i had my D&C at the hospital i work at too! actually, it was the same day my unit was have a paid staff meeting! my sister works in recovery, and we look alike....so people did double takes and in my drug induced state i went on and on about my sis (who was in the carribean at the time!)....but everyone was great and kept patient confidentiality....it was nice.

ladies it will def. be hard not to be concerned the next time we all concieve....i think it is a mothers instinct to be worried....and if you think how much we worry before we even have them in our hands, just wait until they get bigger! thats what my hubby always says!

i am excited and scared to be in the 2WW post D&C with no period....but perhaps it was meant to be. and judge me if you will, re the glass of wine.....but i did everything right the last 2 pregnancies and they both ended. so i did my research, am making this decision and i am OK with it. i use to be the person who couldnt believe that women were drinking during their 2WW.....now that it has taken longer than i expected to have a sucessful pregnancy, i get it. 

anyways, blubbering on.


----------



## Storked

ThinkPositiv said:


> hey ladies! you have been talking up a storm! i cant keep up! so i poured myself a glass of wine and took a read! lilesmom - i had my D&C at the hospital i work at too! actually, it was the same day my unit was have a paid staff meeting! my sister works in recovery, and we look alike....so people did double takes and in my drug induced state i went on and on about my sis (who was in the carribean at the time!)....but everyone was great and kept patient confidentiality....it was nice.
> 
> ladies it will def. be hard not to be concerned the next time we all concieve....i think it is a mothers instinct to be worried....and if you think how much we worry before we even have them in our hands, just wait until they get bigger! thats what my hubby always says!
> 
> i am excited and scared to be in the 2WW post D&C with no period....but perhaps it was meant to be. and judge me if you will, re the glass of wine.....but i did everything right the last 2 pregnancies and they both ended. so i did my research, am making this decision and i am OK with it. i use to be the person who couldnt believe that women were drinking during their 2WW.....now that it has taken longer than i expected to have a sucessful pregnancy, i get it.
> 
> anyways, blubbering on.

Oh gosh I will worry even after I have the babies, it's true!
I am not judging at all on the alcohol. Honestly, I took up caffeine again before it was confirmed that my pregnancy wasn't viable. When I am sad I need some freaking soda :)


----------



## ThinkPositiv

haha. i have managed to stay off the caffeine..find i dont really need it anymore.


----------



## Storked

I do. But just from soda. I love the carbonation. Plus, my hometown was famous for it's soda so...maybe it is destiny :D


----------



## ThinkPositiv

could be!


----------



## Storked

So I think I am still waiting for AF probably :growlmad:


----------



## ThinkPositiv

i dont like the witch much...only seen it twice since september...but both times...not a welcome visitor!


----------



## Storked

I'd love to see it just so I can start trying again. Gosh I resent this confusion. I am never confused about my own body *pouts childishly*


----------



## Storked

Ok ok...I have come to the conclusion that I won't get AF for another week or so. Joy. At least after that I can try again


----------



## jen435

Lol thats funny. Its amazing now that your older you can finally get back at him:). though im sure they will do the same to your child!! or maybe not so much bc they have there own. Not sure how that all works yet!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Lilysmom - I learned at the childerns hospital of Philadelphia that baby asprin taken while ttc and early in first trimester can cause birth defects. My baby had hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect and heteroplastic defect. It was the first question they asked me before they did the fetal echocardiogram when I was 12wks and learned of my babies defects. So please be careful when deciding to take any meds while ttc. So whenever thinking of taking any meds please talk with your ob first when ttc. Unfortunately I lost my baby due to radiation, high fevers early in pregnancy, and his little heart stopping because it was so deformed. At least that's what I blame it on. The ob told me it just happened and it was beyond my control. Wow I never talked about this to anyone yet. I'm so glad to have bnb my friends n family would look at me like I was crazy.

oh god i never heard that , i dont think i would take it cos i dnt think i have the clotting problem. i had a really bad infection and was put on antibiotics about the time that i concieved, i told doc i was trying and was put on ones that dont affect the baby, i blame being so sick at the time. i could be totally wrong but its what i think, it just didnt form right then :cry:
aw thats awfull about ur baby, so sad. my heart goes out to u hon. 
this place is great for being able to say really how u feel, i wouldnt tell anyone else that i still cry every day, i wanna be normal and if i told people i was upset they would just qs me and watch me all the time to make sure i was ok. :wacko: i know they r trying to be good but i hate feeling under scrutiny especially when feeling vulnerable.


----------



## lilesMom

jen ''Storked I really hope I don't feel detached. I really wanted my son and I still breakdown and cry when I'm alone but I know that's normal. I'll always love Liam and always think of him as my first. I don't think I could ever resent a child that I want so badly. I know I'll protect my next pregnancy with my life and never ever take it for granted... ''

this is why i love this thread and all of ye, i could so have wirtten this it sums up exactly how i feel xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a registered dental hygienist :)
> 
> Its fun being full of useless information!!! Always a great conversation starter also!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you both enjoy the kitten!! That's so sweet he crys when you leave and lets you hold him like a baby!!! I love kittens!!!
> 
> Aww I'm sorry they are so far away. Its fun to send them home all sugared up though!!! I give my nephew caffinated soda when he's here and at night he loves hot tea. He's six. I only have one rule sugaey drink a must be drank with a straw!!
> 
> In the South, all people want to talk about is guns or tractor pulls...at least they do in my town. Or about drinking. And I'm Mormon so not fun to talk about drinking too. And other Mormons just talk about their kids LOL
> My kitten is my fur baby for me to mother until I have a real baby :)
> Hehe it is fun to torture their parents huh? I always give play makeup to this one sister's kids just because her hubby won't let them wear it.
> And loud toys to my brother's kids. He hates those. He gutted a doll of mine when I was little!Click to expand...


good revenge bethany :winkwink: he defo deserves it, 2 ofmy bros threw my doll against a wall till her head fell off when i was small and i used to believe my dolls had feelings :wacko: 

we have a cat, a dog , 2 ferrets and 2 chickens . i always call my cat my hairy baby, so sad


----------



## jen435

ThinkPositiv- Its okay to have a glass after everything you been through. Crossing my fingers for you that you have some good news for us soon!!! I was told that the first 4wks nothing we ingest is shared with the baby. so many babies are conceived by partying and come out fine! :)

I have strong effects from caffeine. It keeps me wake forever!!! I find it takes a long time to leave my system. So I try to only have it on occasion. I like sprite and root beer though for carbonation since its caffeine free. As for alcohol Im not crazy about that either. I like being in control of myself and feel very guilty drinking. On the other hand sometimes its nice to have a drink on occasion and feel relaxed. After I finally have a healthy bundle of joy I know that I'll treat myself to a nice glass of something not so strong since ill finally want to relax!


----------



## lilesMom

ThinkPositiv said:


> hey ladies! you have been talking up a storm! i cant keep up! so i poured myself a glass of wine and took a read! lilesmom - i had my D&C at the hospital i work at too! actually, it was the same day my unit was have a paid staff meeting! my sister works in recovery, and we look alike....so people did double takes and in my drug induced state i went on and on about my sis (who was in the carribean at the time!)....but everyone was great and kept patient confidentiality....it was nice.
> 
> ladies it will def. be hard not to be concerned the next time we all concieve....i think it is a mothers instinct to be worried....and if you think how much we worry before we even have them in our hands, just wait until they get bigger! thats what my hubby always says!
> 
> i am excited and scared to be in the 2WW post D&C with no period....but perhaps it was meant to be. and judge me if you will, re the glass of wine.....but i did everything right the last 2 pregnancies and they both ended. so i did my research, am making this decision and i am OK with it. i use to be the person who couldnt believe that women were drinking during their 2WW.....now that it has taken longer than i expected to have a sucessful pregnancy, i get it.
> 
> anyways, blubbering on.

hey im after about 4 posts to keep up, im in a dif time zone to ye so i dont seem to be on at same time much unless im up late :wacko:
i cant complain at all about how i was treated in hosp they were absolutly brilliant , they made it as easy as it could possibly be, its just that i have to go on the ward i was on and stuff and its a big reminder, i had kind of semi forgotten that day on purpose and it is bringing it back to me. might be better in the long run i suppose to deal with it rather than bury it :dohh:
when i woke up i asked them to put me back to sleep cos i was having a lovely dream about me training circus elephants, in my defense it was a cool dream. i was so glad i woke up ok. my sis in law was hsterical when she woke up form hers and i thought i be the same.
funny co incidence we both work in same place it happened. 
no judgement on the wine hon, i didnt drink a drop and it made no diff in my case. loads o my friends and sisters drank , not loads but still drank and it did no damage so i wouldnt worry . think we have had enough worry by now :haha:

ur right on the worry prob gettin more after they be born, id say id be a wreck if they were sick or anything


----------



## jen435

liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.

i was very sick too , i had one lot of antibiotics which didnt work before i got pregnant so then i got sicker and they gave me another dose twice as long. when they took bloods for the pregnancy and sent them off my liver function tests came back a bit wrong from the anitibiotics and i think that was the cause :cry: i def think that my baby if she had survived wouldnt have been well at all and would have had serious problems so like u i think maybe she was saved something bad by this happening. its the only reasoning i can live with and still believe in god :winkwink: they wouldnt have had quality of life or lived long and u would hate to see them and u suffer even more


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! you have been talking up a storm! i cant keep up! so i poured myself a glass of wine and took a read! lilesmom - i had my D&C at the hospital i work at too! actually, it was the same day my unit was have a paid staff meeting! my sister works in recovery, and we look alike....so people did double takes and in my drug induced state i went on and on about my sis (who was in the carribean at the time!)....but everyone was great and kept patient confidentiality....it was nice.
> 
> ladies it will def. be hard not to be concerned the next time we all concieve....i think it is a mothers instinct to be worried....and if you think how much we worry before we even have them in our hands, just wait until they get bigger! thats what my hubby always says!
> 
> i am excited and scared to be in the 2WW post D&C with no period....but perhaps it was meant to be. and judge me if you will, re the glass of wine.....but i did everything right the last 2 pregnancies and they both ended. so i did my research, am making this decision and i am OK with it. i use to be the person who couldnt believe that women were drinking during their 2WW.....now that it has taken longer than i expected to have a sucessful pregnancy, i get it.
> 
> anyways, blubbering on.
> 
> hey im after about 4 posts to keep up, im in a dif time zone to ye so i dont seem to be on at same time much unless im up late :wacko:
> i cant complain at all about how i was treated in hosp they were absolutly brilliant , they made it as easy as it could possibly be, its just that i have to go on the ward i was on and stuff and its a big reminder, i had kind of semi forgotten that day on purpose and it is bringing it back to me. might be better in the long run i suppose to deal with it rather than bury it :dohh:
> when i woke up i asked them to put me back to sleep cos i was having a lovely dream about me training circus elephants, in my defense it was a cool dream. i was so glad i woke up ok. my sis in law was hsterical when she woke up form hers and i thought i be the same.
> funny co incidence we both work in same place it happened.
> no judgement on the wine hon, i didnt drink a drop and it made no diff in my case. loads o my friends and sisters drank , not loads but still drank and it did no damage so i wouldnt worry . think we have had enough worry by now :haha:
> 
> ur right on the worry prob gettin more after they be born, id say id be a wreck if they were sick or anythingClick to expand...

I hope going to work becomes easier and easier for you with time. I believe your correct its not healthy to bury it. I think you will be mentally prepared for your next one since you may heal more. They had a seperate hospital for my d&c then where they deliver the babies. Thank god. But at the same time going back into my doctors for my post op exam I cried alot their where so many pregnant people in there and when the one lady next to me started to complain it made me so angry. I think ill be appreciating even the sick days of pregnancy so much more this time around. As for the alcohol I had none the entire 11months I was trying. So I agree with you 100%.

that dream about training elephants in a circus sounds pretty neat. cant blame you for wanting to go back to sleep after. I cant say i dreamed. Im sure you didnt cry due to being around people. You seem to be like me. Your very good at hiding your true feels around others. I think ppl make it easier to focus on other stuff and partly keep your mind off of the sadness. I could be wrong though.

My husband shared with me that when he went to his basketball game the other night all the guys had their kids there and some brought them out after the game to shoot around. He said that was very hard for him to be around. He never shares his feelings with me so I found it comforting to know he and I are dealing with this together still in some strange way.


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.
> 
> i was very sick too , i had one lot of antibiotics which didnt work before i got pregnant so then i got sicker and they gave me another dose twice as long. when they took bloods for the pregnancy and sent them off my liver function tests came back a bit wrong from the anitibiotics and i think that was the cause :cry: i def think that my baby if she had survived wouldnt have been well at all and would have had serious problems so like u i think maybe she was saved something bad by this happening. its the only reasoning i can live with and still believe in god :winkwink: they wouldnt have had quality of life or lived long and u would hate to see them and u suffer even moreClick to expand...

:hugs: I couldnt agree more! Lets pretend of little ones are playing together and looking down on us telling us "mommy im okay. I have lots of family here with me and i know you and dad love me very much. so please dont cry mommy".... I also believe that they will meet their sibling before we concieve them! :) I try to stay as positive as I can. Thought Id share it with you! Hope you dont mind!


----------



## lilesMom

there are 2 hospitals in my place too but i work in both i cover hoildays and sick so i could be anywhere. it will toughen me up :) 
im much better when im around people in one way , distraction is great but if i go too long without crying im in danger of spilling in public :) and i just want to be by myself. strange things remind anyway and i get sad. 
even the day of the d and c the nurses were saying to me that they hoped next time they met me id be calling for an epidural and i was laughing with them but when they wheeled me back to the room and left me was when i could cry. i prefer to be alone when sick or sad. 
i sometimes wonder if my other half is even sad any more he seems fine. but most people think im fine too i suppose. ur poor hubby but it is nice to know they feel it too in their own way. i think they try to be stong for us too :)


----------



## Storked

I think babies aren't always real until maybe they feel kicks or hold it :? he said the baby wasn't as real to him as to me. Sadness.
I usually like to be left alone too when sad. I become too quick to anger when I'm depressed and surrounded by people. Plus I am kind of a hermit in real life although you wouldn't know it if you met me :)
I hope that next time you are asking for that epidural too :hugs:
I always thought I wanted a natural birth but the trauma from my miscarriage makes me feel otherwise.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.
> 
> i was very sick too , i had one lot of antibiotics which didnt work before i got pregnant so then i got sicker and they gave me another dose twice as long. when they took bloods for the pregnancy and sent them off my liver function tests came back a bit wrong from the anitibiotics and i think that was the cause :cry: i def think that my baby if she had survived wouldnt have been well at all and would have had serious problems so like u i think maybe she was saved something bad by this happening. its the only reasoning i can live with and still believe in god :winkwink: they wouldnt have had quality of life or lived long and u would hate to see them and u suffer even moreClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I couldnt agree more! Lets pretend of little ones are playing together and looking down on us telling us "mommy im okay. I have lots of family here with me and i know you and dad love me very much. so please dont cry mommy".... I also believe that they will meet their sibling before we concieve them! :) I try to stay as positive as I can. Thought Id share it with you! Hope you dont mind!Click to expand...

i totally dont mind i think the same. i hve been on reiki helaing and angel courses . i recently went for a reiki session and it was gorg i felt like she was there with me all the time. im not worried at all she is unhappy cos i totally believe she is a little angel and is happy skiping around heaven . :thumbup: i know not everyone believes and im not trying to make anyone but it really helps me. during the session it was like she said, ' i dont miss u mummy cos i always have u'. i was so happy and upset at the same time :winkwink: sorry if ye dont believe but just wanted to let u know . and i am not out to convert anyone into thiniking the same way just saying it helps me

what makes me sad is missing her not worrying for her


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lilysmom - I learned at the childerns hospital of Philadelphia that baby asprin taken while ttc and early in first trimester can cause birth defects. My baby had hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect and heteroplastic defect. It was the first question they asked me before they did the fetal echocardiogram when I was 12wks and learned of my babies defects. So please be careful when deciding to take any meds while ttc. So whenever thinking of taking any meds please talk with your ob first when ttc. Unfortunately I lost my baby due to radiation, high fevers early in pregnancy, and his little heart stopping because it was so deformed. At least that's what I blame it on. The ob told me it just happened and it was beyond my control. Wow I never talked about this to anyone yet. I'm so glad to have bnb my friends n family would look at me like I was crazy.
> 
> oh god i never heard that , i dont think i would take it cos i dnt think i have the clotting problem. i had a really bad infection and was put on antibiotics about the time that i concieved, i told doc i was trying and was put on ones that dont affect the baby, i blame being so sick at the time. i could be totally wrong but its what i think, it just didnt form right then :cry:
> aw thats awfull about ur baby, so sad. my heart goes out to u hon.
> this place is great for being able to say really how u feel, i wouldnt tell anyone else that i still cry every day, i wanna be normal and if i told people i was upset they would just qs me and watch me all the time to make sure i was ok. :wacko: i know they r trying to be good but i hate feeling under scrutiny especially when feeling vulnerable.Click to expand...

:hugs: I am sorry. We all have our suspicions don't we? :(
I don't cry every day but odd things bring back the sadness :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I think babies aren't always real until maybe they feel kicks or hold it :? he said the baby wasn't as real to him as to me. Sadness.
> I usually like to be left alone too when sad. I become too quick to anger when I'm depressed and surrounded by people. Plus I am kind of a hermit in real life although you wouldn't know it if you met me :)
> I hope that next time you are asking for that epidural too :hugs:
> I always thought I wanted a natural birth but the trauma from my miscarriage makes me feel otherwise.

me too i love company and going out and having a laugh but i also love my space and time by myself :thumbup: i get cranky if im upset and im not naturally like that so its safer for all if i seclude myself. if im cranky with someone it upsets me too and i feel real guilt when i calm down 
yeah i dont want epidural cos of the risks but i would have gas and air and pethidone if i hve to , im lucky in some ways with the d and c , i have no heads up on the pains of birth, im prob better off flying blind and by the time i get there its too late :wacko:


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Lol thats funny. Its amazing now that your older you can finally get back at him:). though im sure they will do the same to your child!! or maybe not so much bc they have there own. Not sure how that all works yet!

They deserve it! And the best part of being so young as that they will still have their hands full of their kids and will never offer to watch mine. All part of my evil plan MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I think babies aren't always real until maybe they feel kicks or hold it :? he said the baby wasn't as real to him as to me. Sadness.
> I usually like to be left alone too when sad. I become too quick to anger when I'm depressed and surrounded by people. Plus I am kind of a hermit in real life although you wouldn't know it if you met me :)
> I hope that next time you are asking for that epidural too :hugs:
> I always thought I wanted a natural birth but the trauma from my miscarriage makes me feel otherwise.
> 
> me too i love company and going out and having a laugh but i also love my space and time by myself :thumbup: i get cranky if im upset and im not naturally like that so its safer for all if i seclude myself. if im cranky with someone it upsets me too and i feel real guilt when i calm down
> yeah i dont want epidural cos of the risks but i would have gas and air and pethidone if i hve to , im lucky in some ways with the d and c , i have no heads up on the pains of birth, im prob better off flying blind and by the time i get there its too late :wacko:Click to expand...

You may change your mind at the last minute :winkwink:
All my sisters went natural. Heck, one is having her fifth at home. But the contractions from my miscarriage were so bad that I actually collapsed at my doctor's office :(


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> ThinkPositiv- Its okay to have a glass after everything you been through. Crossing my fingers for you that you have some good news for us soon!!! I was told that the first 4wks nothing we ingest is shared with the baby. so many babies are conceived by partying and come out fine! :)
> 
> I have strong effects from caffeine. It keeps me wake forever!!! I find it takes a long time to leave my system. So I try to only have it on occasion. I like sprite and root beer though for carbonation since its caffeine free. As for alcohol Im not crazy about that either. I like being in control of myself and feel very guilty drinking. On the other hand sometimes its nice to have a drink on occasion and feel relaxed. After I finally have a healthy bundle of joy I know that I'll treat myself to a nice glass of something not so strong since ill finally want to relax!

Wish I was sensitive to caffeine hehe. I just have withdrawals without it. But it doesn't affect my sleep. Had no soda for the last few days and stayed up all night last night :dohh:
People just assume that I don't drink acohol because of my faith. Truth is, I don't like the taste. I think it is genetic. My relatives who can drink acohol choose not to for taste issues as well. But my DH? He tried it and thought it delicious. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I think babies aren't always real until maybe they feel kicks or hold it :? he said the baby wasn't as real to him as to me. Sadness.
> I usually like to be left alone too when sad. I become too quick to anger when I'm depressed and surrounded by people. Plus I am kind of a hermit in real life although you wouldn't know it if you met me :)
> I hope that next time you are asking for that epidural too :hugs:
> I always thought I wanted a natural birth but the trauma from my miscarriage makes me feel otherwise.
> 
> me too i love company and going out and having a laugh but i also love my space and time by myself :thumbup: i get cranky if im upset and im not naturally like that so its safer for all if i seclude myself. if im cranky with someone it upsets me too and i feel real guilt when i calm down
> yeah i dont want epidural cos of the risks but i would have gas and air and pethidone if i hve to , im lucky in some ways with the d and c , i have no heads up on the pains of birth, im prob better off flying blind and by the time i get there its too late :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You may change your mind at the last minute :winkwink:
> All my sisters went natural. Heck, one is having her fifth at home. But the contractions from my miscarriage were so bad that I actually collapsed at my doctor's office :(Click to expand...

god yeah maybe i will , yuck u poor thing. how long ago was it now? are u feeling better physically?


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.

:hugs: I am so sorry


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I think babies aren't always real until maybe they feel kicks or hold it :? he said the baby wasn't as real to him as to me. Sadness.
> I usually like to be left alone too when sad. I become too quick to anger when I'm depressed and surrounded by people. Plus I am kind of a hermit in real life although you wouldn't know it if you met me :)
> I hope that next time you are asking for that epidural too :hugs:
> I always thought I wanted a natural birth but the trauma from my miscarriage makes me feel otherwise.
> 
> me too i love company and going out and having a laugh but i also love my space and time by myself :thumbup: i get cranky if im upset and im not naturally like that so its safer for all if i seclude myself. if im cranky with someone it upsets me too and i feel real guilt when i calm down
> yeah i dont want epidural cos of the risks but i would have gas and air and pethidone if i hve to , im lucky in some ways with the d and c , i have no heads up on the pains of birth, im prob better off flying blind and by the time i get there its too late :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> You may change your mind at the last minute :winkwink:
> All my sisters went natural. Heck, one is having her fifth at home. But the contractions from my miscarriage were so bad that I actually collapsed at my doctor's office :(Click to expand...
> 
> god yeah maybe i will , yuck u poor thing. how long ago was it now? are u feeling better physically?Click to expand...

The day of my D&C, May 10. I felt fine after the D&C. I still feel fine physically. I didn't think I would but I do :?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> liliesmom - I can relate In February I became very sick with a fever. I went to work for that week and still had a fever and cold I just couldnt break it. Well finally the following week I went to the doctors. I told her that I was ttc but had a bfn still and was only 7dpo... Well she gave me an antibiotic that was baby safe and gave me a slip to go for bloodwork. Three days later I found out I was pregnant. I stopped my antibiotic because I felt terrible for taking it but I still carried my fever for another week and a half. The doctors didnt seem worried either. I really blame my fevers for my babies defects... The crazy part was if my son would have made it he would have been rushed into surgery and his life expectancy was very short they said he'd be lucky to have made it to his second surgery at 2yrs old thats if he had made it through his first... It depresses me to think that. So im thinking god took him so he wouldnt have to suffer.
> 
> i was very sick too , i had one lot of antibiotics which didnt work before i got pregnant so then i got sicker and they gave me another dose twice as long. when they took bloods for the pregnancy and sent them off my liver function tests came back a bit wrong from the anitibiotics and i think that was the cause :cry: i def think that my baby if she had survived wouldnt have been well at all and would have had serious problems so like u i think maybe she was saved something bad by this happening. its the only reasoning i can live with and still believe in god :winkwink: they wouldnt have had quality of life or lived long and u would hate to see them and u suffer even moreClick to expand...

:cry: Sorry for your loss.
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

im glad ur good physically bethany, i am too now thank god. had some pain after it, it went away and then came back really sharp pain, i was a bit freaked but my doc said it was inflammation from d and c and gave me anti inflamatorys. was on antibiotics too again for sinus infection so if it was infection they sorted it and feel grand now really. we arent too far apart so my d and c was may 24th. 

its not nice but its not awfull the physical part really. sorry for ur loss too honey


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> im glad ur good physically bethany, i am too now thank god. had some pain after it, it went away and then came back really sharp pain, i was a bit freaked but my doc said it was inflammation from d and c and gave me anti inflamatorys. was on antibiotics too again for sinus infection so if it was infection they sorted it and feel grand now really. we arent too far apart so my d and c was may 24th.
> 
> its not nice but its not awfull the physical part really. sorry for ur loss too honey

Oh it is true I was thinking it was going to hurt because they gave me really strong painkillers. I never used a one. Just ibuprofen for headaches. Hate that you have been so sick :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i get sinus infections all the time, i am very used to them ;)
no fear of me . thanks.


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i get sinus infections all the time, i am very used to them ;)
> no fear of me . thanks.

I'm just stuffy all the time. I sound like Fran Drescher :D


----------



## lilesMom

the nanny! used to love that show


----------



## Storked

I still do although I get mocked for it by my family :D


----------



## lilesMom

they dont still make it do they? it was funny though, they shouldnt be mocking u, they dont know good telly hee hee


----------



## Storked

Nope it hasn't been on the air for a while! Most of my family enjoys the same shows as me...except my brother who lives for CNN and Smallville. I judge him :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Nope it hasn't been on the air for a while! Most of my family enjoys the same shows as me...except my brother who lives for CNN and Smallville. I judge him :)


cnn boredom :haha:
smallville was ok but a bit dull. thats the superman one isnt it


----------



## Storked

It is. I honestly don't enjoy Superman. I am more of an X-Men type girl :)
Though the bevy of superhero movies from Hollywood is getting dull


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> It is. I honestly don't enjoy Superman. I am more of an X-Men type girl :)
> Though the bevy of superhero movies from Hollywood is getting dull

 u cant beat x men. its brill. i love wolverine :)
the only super man i ike was d telly series with dean cain and terri hatcher, used to love that one. it was on when i was small :thumbup: i figured out the friend thing, we r friends now, my comp was being weird :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> It is. I honestly don't enjoy Superman. I am more of an X-Men type girl :)
> Though the bevy of superhero movies from Hollywood is getting dull
> 
> u cant beat x men. its brill. i love wolverine :)
> the only super man i ike was d telly series with dean cain and terri hatcher, used to love that one. it was on when i was small :thumbup: i figured out the friend thing, we r friends now, my comp was being weird :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yay for friends! :hugs:
Hugh Jackman... *drool*
You are talking about Lois and Clark! I saw it when I was young too. He was dreamy :D


----------



## Storked

AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> AF is officially here! I put my ticker as a 28 day cycle though I am normally 25. But what is normal after a loss?

thought that was the name but it sounded wrong in my head. :wacko:

yey cool, good start . anything is normal after , some peoples cycle get shorter some get way longer so thank god u arent one of the people who waits like 9 weeks for af. hope i wont be either :haha: 
just know from reading lots of internet stuff and threads


----------



## Storked

I figure I got mine so quickly because I had started to pass my baby before my D&C. Just so happy that it is here. Limbo is stinky!
Though now I wait for AF to leave and then to hump like crazy...but being a newlywed that already happens... heheh


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I figure I got mine so quickly because I had started to pass my baby before my D&C. Just so happy that it is here. Limbo is stinky!
> Though now I wait for AF to leave and then to hump like crazy...but being a newlywed that already happens... heheh


woohoo enjoy heehee :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

I'm gonna stock up on OPKs and see if I even ovulate this cycle :)
Hope you get AF soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I'm gonna stock up on OPKs and see if I even ovulate this cycle :)
> Hope you get AF soon!


thanks babe , i hve been using opks a little but i know i cant try until after anyway so being a bit haphazard, i didnt use um last time at all to get pregnant so hoping i go back to normal and am as predictable as i was :winkwink:
talk to u soon chick x


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I'm gonna stock up on OPKs and see if I even ovulate this cycle :)
> Hope you get AF soon!
> 
> 
> thanks babe , i hve been using opks a little but i know i cant try until after anyway so being a bit haphazard, i didnt use um last time at all to get pregnant so hoping i go back to normal and am as predictable as i was :winkwink:
> talk to u soon chick xClick to expand...

I didn't use any either but am dying to know if I ovulate or not :)
Talk to you soon!


----------



## jen435

yay Bethany!!! So excited you have your af! Opk is definately a great idea to see where you stand this cycle. :) I think keep thinking mines on its way too but not quite sure. I have heard cycles can be shorter after a MC but hopefully yours is normal or better yet a healthy bfp that stays 40wks!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> yay Bethany!!! So excited you have your af! Opk is definately a great idea to see where you stand this cycle. :) I think keep thinking mines on its way too but not quite sure. I have heard cycles can be shorter after a MC but hopefully yours is normal or better yet a healthy bfp that stays 40wks!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!

Thanks! In addition to OPKs I thought about maybe taking soy isoflavones to...encourage ovulation. Going too far you think?


----------



## laa dee dah

Jen 435- I was in a very similar situation this past February. We got our bfp on Halloween 2011 and we were SO excited to be adding to our little family but unfortunately things didn't turn out as we had always hoped. At around 11 weeks I got a call from my doc's office telling me my prenatal screening was coming up with a really high ratio for trisomy, of course I freaked out but kept an open mind that further testing would prove everything was fine. They sent me for an amniocentesis at 18 weeks and the Rapid results initially came back completely clear but there was still the need to do the full chromosomes to be totally sure. When the full chromosomes came back at 23 weeks we found out our sweet little girl had trisomy 16-mosaicism, they gave her a very poor prognosis. She had an atrioventricular septal defect with a coarctation of the aorta as well as severe growth ******ation, it was questionable at that point whether there were any other internal anomalies. It was recommended by genetics at the Children's Hospital that we terminate, it was horrible. I gave birth to her and she passed in her father's arms after three hours.
We named her Laura Madeline and losing her broke our hearts. 
I am so thankful to have my other little girl who is 2 to get me through this, she has been my comfort and my joy.

I ended up bleeding for 5 weeks, until the end of March before my OB would consider RPOC. Sure enough I did have a retained piece of placenta and the D&C was done on April 13th, seven days later I got a positive opk.....14 days after that I was bleeding again. I was elated, I thought my cycle had just gotten right back on track and we could ttc as soon as we were ready. That first period on May 5th was awful and lasted 10 days but it had come on schedule so I couldn't have been happier. I started using the CBEFM and got 8 days of highs after having it drop off to low again, thought I was out for this month with no peak. I usually have 30-32 day cycles so I was expecting my period, nothing came and on day 37 I decided to do a pregnancy test, it was negative but an opk was blaringly positive. How could I ovulate on day 37 and 38 of my cycle? I am super confused and am wondering what my chance of actually conceiving is.

I hope for the best for you and lot's of baby dust. Hang in there, the pain never goes away but you learn to live with it. Laura and Liam are in a good place.


----------



## Storked

laa dee dah I am so sorry for the loss of your daughter. I know a couple who tried for years and finally, with IVF, they conceived twins. At 31 weeks she lost one to Trisomy 18 :(


----------



## lilesMom

laa dee dah said:


> Jen 435- I was in a very similar situation this past February. We got our bfp on Halloween 2011 and we were SO excited to be adding to our little family but unfortunately things didn't turn out as we had always hoped. At around 11 weeks I got a call from my doc's office telling me my prenatal screening was coming up with a really high ratio for trisomy, of course I freaked out but kept an open mind that further testing would prove everything was fine. They sent me for an amniocentesis at 18 weeks and the Rapid results initially came back completely clear but there was still the need to do the full chromosomes to be totally sure. When the full chromosomes came back at 23 weeks we found out our sweet little girl had trisomy 16-mosaicism, they gave her a very poor prognosis. She had an atrioventricular septal defect with a coarctation of the aorta as well as severe growth ******ation, it was questionable at that point whether there were any other internal anomalies. It was recommended by genetics at the Children's Hospital that we terminate, it was horrible. I gave birth to her and she passed in her father's arms after three hours.
> We named her Laura Madeline and losing her broke our hearts.
> I am so thankful to have my other little girl who is 2 to get me through this, she has been my comfort and my joy.
> 
> I ended up bleeding for 5 weeks, until the end of March before my OB would consider RPOC. Sure enough I did have a retained piece of placenta and the D&C was done on April 13th, seven days later I got a positive opk.....14 days after that I was bleeding again. I was elated, I thought my cycle had just gotten right back on track and we could ttc as soon as we were ready. That first period on May 5th was awful and lasted 10 days but it had come on schedule so I couldn't have been happier. I started using the CBEFM and got 8 days of highs after having it drop off to low again, thought I was out for this month with no peak. I usually have 30-32 day cycles so I was expecting my period, nothing came and on day 37 I decided to do a pregnancy test, it was negative but an opk was blaringly positive. How could I ovulate on day 37 and 38 of my cycle? I am super confused and am wondering what my chance of actually conceiving is.
> 
> I hope for the best for you and lot's of baby dust. Hang in there, the pain never goes away but you learn to live with it. Laura and Liam are in a good place.

hi welcome, so sorry for ur loss hon its awfull. 

i read one girls post where she ovulated at day 38 and another on day 10 after loss, i think ur system can do anything! its also possible to o twice but really rare. 
i had d and c on 24 may and my body is gone a bit hay wire too. i thought i had sypmtoms of o on day 10 but i only started opks on day 12, been getting pretty dark lines but not dark enough to be positive is that normal? im nearly 3 weeks past d and c now. 
i also just today started gettin brown mucous ( sorry for tmi) is that normal does anyone know? feel like gettin af but its early but could be i suppose. 

again so sorry for ur loss hon. my name is laura too so i think its alovely name :thumbup: i called my baby lile,its the irish for lily, she would have been my first. its so hard, today was my first day in weeks i diidnt cry ( yet :winkwink: ) and i feel more normal , so im proud :haha:
take care and best of luck ttc babe


----------



## Storked

lilesMom- I got the brown CM before AF! :hugs:
Hope yours arrives soon. And I had no idea that Lile was the Irish form of Lily. Lovely. I have a niece named Aislinn and no one ever says her name right :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom- I got the brown CM before AF! :hugs:
> Hope yours arrives soon. And I had no idea that Lile was the Irish form of Lily. Lovely. I have a niece named Aislinn and no one ever says her name right :)



lets hope so if it is i might be able to kind of try this month cos my oh isnt goin away till the 20th so it might work out, prob not but slightly possible :haha: the little swimmers can live for 5 days so u never know. 
one doc said one cycle and the other said 2 so i think one will do, waiting one was hard enough. my hopes r up now, please be :witch: it would be first time in an ages i be happy to see her :haha:

i hve a niece called aislinn too its the irish for dream which u prob already know


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> lilesMom- I got the brown CM before AF! :hugs:
> Hope yours arrives soon. And I had no idea that Lile was the Irish form of Lily. Lovely. I have a niece named Aislinn and no one ever says her name right :)
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope so if it is i might be able to kind of try this month cos my oh isnt goin away till the 20th so it might work out, prob not but slightly possible :haha: the little swimmers can live for 5 days so u never know.
> one doc said one cycle and the other said 2 so i think one will do, waiting one was hard enough. my hopes r up now, please be :witch: it would be first time in an ages i be happy to see her :haha:
> 
> i hve a niece called aislinn too its the irish for dream which u prob already knowClick to expand...

It's true, I know the meaning :D I have never been to Ireland. Is it lovely? I have been to Britain and to Denmark. Every time I tell someone that I honeymooned in Denmark they ask if it is because I am from there. I don't understand. I have a pretty obvious Southern accent :dohh:
Yeah my OB just said that they say the extra sometime to build a lining but I was cleared after one so :thumbup:
More normal AF today. Think the soy isoflavones have helped me a ton! Hope you get AF and then a BFP soon!


----------



## lilesMom

i dont think denmark is a very popular tourist destination, im not that far from it i suppose but dont know anyone who has gone. it has some lovely scenery and stuff though doesnt it? were u happy with ur honeymoon choice?
ireland is nice but it rains way too much and most of us like drinking way too much :)
it is a pretty country though, lots of green and lovely scenery and beaches . if we oculd get the weather to enjoy them we be fine :0
where in texas r u from? its austin texas my oh is goin with work for 5 weeks soon. whats texas like ? is it cool?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i dont think denmark is a very popular tourist destination, im not that far from it i suppose but dont know anyone who has gone. it has some lovely scenery and stuff though doesnt it? were u happy with ur honeymoon choice?
> ireland is nice but it rains way too much and most of us like drinking way too much :)
> it is a pretty country though, lots of green and lovely scenery and beaches . if we oculd get the weather to enjoy them we be fine :0
> where in texas r u from? its austin texas my oh is goin with work for 5 weeks soon. whats texas like ? is it cool?

I liked Denmark but my DH wasn't real happy. But I think he just doesn't like Europe :shrug: he has lived in Thailand (speaks the language fluently) and really prefers Asia in general.
I like rainy days hehe. And I like greenery. Sounds awesome! My godfather goes to Ireland every year but I never could talk him into taking me :)
I am from a tiny, fallen town in Texas by the name of..Dublin. And yes, people blink at me funny when I say that I am from Dublin :haha:
Austin is such a FUN city! I love it. So many fun things to do and all the young, hip people live there.
Texas is just so big. It is hot. Real hot. Some parts are ugly and flat. A few have rocks and mountains. I prefer east Texas because it is more green with tall, lovely pine trees. :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

i lived in thailand for only 3 months, i hve about 4 words , hee hee. it is such a hard language to learn, even when i was saying the words they were laughing cos if the sound is off it changes the meaning of the word apparently :)
texas sounds cool, i would love to go with him or visit him but flights r too dear and i wouldnt get the time off work to go, boo hiss. maybe one day soonish :) if i win the lotto il pop oer when i o to be sure i dont miss a month. :)
i like rainy days up to a point, we get far too many of them. i went travelling for a yr and kind of missed our mild weather , it didnt take me long to get used to and sick of when i got home :)


----------



## jen435

laa dee dah- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision. No parent should ever have to make the decision for their child its so sad it happens. :hugs: thank you so much for sharing you story and for some comfort.

Lilysmom - I'm so glad you are getting through today w/o tears. :hugs: we will all make it through this. I hope your af I'd on the way!!! Yay how exciting!!!

I have so many mixed emotions today... I'm not sure what to think or feel I'm scared, nervous, yet excited... I came home from work today and noticed that I have huge amounts (sorry tmi) of very thick, clear, stringy cm... my d&c was may 17... I thought I was close to af... isn't it to late to ovulate??? Or can cm change like that even without ovulating??? I'm lost


----------



## Storked

Jen, nothing is normal after a D&C. You may be ovulating! Catch that egg! :D


----------



## jen435

Thanks guess your right. Why am i scared. Five monthes ago i would of thought nothing of it. Its been three weeks five days its just hard to believe. Im still anticipating af to appear.


----------



## Storked

:hugs: I'm sorry honey


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> laa dee dah- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision. No parent should ever have to make the decision for their child its so sad it happens. :hugs: thank you so much for sharing you story and for some comfort.
> 
> Lilysmom - I'm so glad you are getting through today w/o tears. :hugs: we will all make it through this. I hope your af I'd on the way!!! Yay how exciting!!!
> 
> I have so many mixed emotions today... I'm not sure what to think or feel I'm scared, nervous, yet excited... I came home from work today and noticed that I have huge amounts (sorry tmi) of very thick, clear, stringy cm... my d&c was may 17... I thought I was close to af... isn't it to late to ovulate??? Or can cm change like that even without ovulating??? I'm lost

hey, ive gotten that twice since my d and c , still no af, boo hiss. feelin shitty this eve, i just miss my baby, hope this means af is on way i always get more emotional :)
u could still be ovulating, ur system may not be back to nrmal and it can happen early or late. no help to u but ......... :hugs: good luck


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> laa dee dah- I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I'm so sorry you had to make such a hard decision. No parent should ever have to make the decision for their child its so sad it happens. :hugs: thank you so much for sharing you story and for some comfort.
> 
> Lilysmom - I'm so glad you are getting through today w/o tears. :hugs: we will all make it through this. I hope your af I'd on the way!!! Yay how exciting!!!
> 
> I have so many mixed emotions today... I'm not sure what to think or feel I'm scared, nervous, yet excited... I came home from work today and noticed that I have huge amounts (sorry tmi) of very thick, clear, stringy cm... my d&c was may 17... I thought I was close to af... isn't it to late to ovulate??? Or can cm change like that even without ovulating??? I'm lost
> 
> hey, ive gotten that twice since my d and c , still no af, boo hiss. feelin shitty this eve, i just miss my baby, hope this means af is on way i always get more emotional :)
> u could still be ovulating, ur system may not be back to nrmal and it can happen early or late. no help to u but ......... :hugs: good luckClick to expand...

Aww I hope you af comes for you soon!!! :hugs: 

I felt some twinges today. Im kinda anxious now to see what the next few weeks bring. I read an article that said after a d&c you can ovulate anywhere from 2-5wks depending n how long it takes your hcg levels to drop under 5. Also that ewcm in abundance is a good indicator of the uterine lining rebuilding itself. Does it hold true not sure but it sure made me feel better. 

How is everyone doing? Hope your all having a good week!


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> yay Bethany!!! So excited you have your af! Opk is definately a great idea to see where you stand this cycle. :) I think keep thinking mines on its way too but not quite sure. I have heard cycles can be shorter after a MC but hopefully yours is normal or better yet a healthy bfp that stays 40wks!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!
> 
> Thanks! In addition to OPKs I thought about maybe taking soy isoflavones to...encourage ovulation. Going too far you think?Click to expand...

Lol nope! :) your ready to try again!!! Wishing you a lasting bfp this cycle with a healthy baby on the way!!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

jen435 said:


> ThinkPositiv- Its okay to have a glass after everything you been through. Crossing my fingers for you that you have some good news for us soon!!! I was told that the first 4wks nothing we ingest is shared with the baby. so many babies are conceived by partying and come out fine! :)
> 
> I have strong effects from caffeine. It keeps me wake forever!!! I find it takes a long time to leave my system. So I try to only have it on occasion. I like sprite and root beer though for carbonation since its caffeine free. As for alcohol Im not crazy about that either. I like being in control of myself and feel very guilty drinking. On the other hand sometimes its nice to have a drink on occasion and feel relaxed. After I finally have a healthy bundle of joy I know that I'll treat myself to a nice glass of something not so strong since ill finally want to relax!

i miss caffeine, but dont find it really need it


----------



## ThinkPositiv

jen435 - its not to late to O...i O'd on day 38 post D&C...or i mean that was my positive OPK....the the last MC I O'd on day 31. your body needs time....i wish i had O'd earlier...but i wont if we caught the egg this time!

no boob pain before BFP last time was how i just knew i was pregnant..... and it usually starts 8DPO... i am 8DPO....the day is nearly done and no boob pain.... hmmmmm....wonder....but i could be off by a day or 2.... 

headed back for my set tomorrow ladies, so likely wont be back on for a few days. keep me posted!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i lived in thailand for only 3 months, i hve about 4 words , hee hee. it is such a hard language to learn, even when i was saying the words they were laughing cos if the sound is off it changes the meaning of the word apparently :)
> texas sounds cool, i would love to go with him or visit him but flights r too dear and i wouldnt get the time off work to go, boo hiss. maybe one day soonish :) if i win the lotto il pop oer when i o to be sure i dont miss a month. :)
> i like rainy days up to a point, we get far too many of them. i went travelling for a yr and kind of missed our mild weather , it didnt take me long to get used to and sick of when i got home :)

Missed this! Yeah he has been trying to teach me Thai but he has decided we just need to move so I'll learn. I hate going to Thai restaurants and markets with him because they speak rapidly and I don't understand. But it must be rare for a farang to speak so well because we have lots of friends who sing his praises lol
Texas is ok. I am unappreciative because it is hot :) ugh not kidding, just got pulled over by Border Patrol while camping and they ask for my passport. Um, I don't need my passport to travel within my own country! GRRR. They didn't ask my spouse for a passport and he looks closer to foreign than me. Annoyed.


----------



## jen435

ThinkPositiv said:


> jen435 - its not to late to O...i O'd on day 38 post D&C...or i mean that was my positive OPK....the the last MC I O'd on day 31. your body needs time....i wish i had O'd earlier...but i wont if we caught the egg this time!
> 
> no boob pain before BFP last time was how i just knew i was pregnant..... and it usually starts 8DPO... i am 8DPO....the day is nearly done and no boob pain.... hmmmmm....wonder....but i could be off by a day or 2....
> 
> headed back for my set tomorrow ladies, so likely wont be back on for a few days. keep me posted!

Thank you! Not getting.my hopes up but im excited.

Goodluck! I really hope you get your bfp! All symptoms are differant with every pregnancy. Do try.not to read into symptoms too much. Im cheering for you. Hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i lived in thailand for only 3 months, i hve about 4 words , hee hee. it is such a hard language to learn, even when i was saying the words they were laughing cos if the sound is off it changes the meaning of the word apparently :)
> texas sounds cool, i would love to go with him or visit him but flights r too dear and i wouldnt get the time off work to go, boo hiss. maybe one day soonish :) if i win the lotto il pop oer when i o to be sure i dont miss a month. :)
> i like rainy days up to a point, we get far too many of them. i went travelling for a yr and kind of missed our mild weather , it didnt take me long to get used to and sick of when i got home :)
> 
> Missed this! Yeah he has been trying to teach me Thai but he has decided we just need to move so I'll learn. I hate going to Thai restaurants and markets with him because they speak rapidly and I don't understand. But it must be rare for a farang to speak so well because we have lots of friends who sing his praises lol
> Texas is ok. I am unappreciative because it is hot :) ugh not kidding, just got pulled over by Border Patrol while camping and they ask for my passport. Um, I don't need my passport to travel within my own country! GRRR. They didn't ask my spouse for a passport and he looks closer to foreign than me. Annoyed.Click to expand...

it is def rare, when i was there even the people living there for years and years only had conversational thai, most werent fluent, its a v difficult language to learn. 
i think we all dont appreciate our country enough , :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

Well I think AF should be gone very soon! Upped my dosage of soy to 200 mg. Still no side effects.


----------



## lilesMom

ThinkPositiv said:


> jen435 - its not to late to O...i O'd on day 38 post D&C...or i mean that was my positive OPK....the the last MC I O'd on day 31. your body needs time....i wish i had O'd earlier...but i wont if we caught the egg this time!
> 
> no boob pain before BFP last time was how i just knew i was pregnant..... and it usually starts 8DPO... i am 8DPO....the day is nearly done and no boob pain.... hmmmmm....wonder....but i could be off by a day or 2....
> 
> headed back for my set tomorrow ladies, so likely wont be back on for a few days. keep me posted!

im a bit thick i missed the really exciting part of this message , oh fingers crossed for u hon , i really hope u get ur bfp :dust::dust::yellow:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Well I think AF should be gone very soon! Upped my dosage of soy to 200 mg. Still no side effects.


still no sign of mine, have really sharp pain last nt and today though, im a wee bit worried about it but hope its just a bad af coming :thumbup:
i will def have to wait till oh gets back in july now cos even if it came now he is gone in a week. peed off now boo hiss!!
but im happy for u bethany, u wil get ur bfp before u know it hee hee xxxxxx:dust::yellow:


----------



## Storked

Thanks lilesMom, you will too! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

my pregnancy test strips finally came in the post and i got a negative. it means my body is getting back to normal yey. :) and i can stop worrying that the pain means d and c wasnt complete, :)


----------



## jen435

Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!! 

Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)


----------



## jen435

Thinkpositiv any news yet??? Fingers crossed for your bfp!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)

I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)
> 
> I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
> Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
> I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)Click to expand...

im in a way better mood today bethany, i even have make up on and all on my day off, its a good sign :) 
ive finally come back to realising wont be able to ttc till oh comes back from ur country :) ive also lost 6 pounds in just over a week so a bit proud too :)
i am so gonna try my hardest to be only positive now ( if i can ) and go back to normal. :) back to exercising and im stratin to feell all the better for it :)
i cant wait to ttc :)
any news from our other ladies too? 
:hugs: to all


----------



## ThinkPositiv

jen435 - sorry, i go AMA when i start my set (2 days, 2 nights...12 hours....so long!). BUT....news.....what do you think???? 2 hours ago!
spent last 2 days in the loo.....so i knew...and my boobs...still dont hurt (oh, they will in a few days!)..... we are SO EXCITED!!!! i called my hubby - h'ed just left for work.....asked him to come home......when he got home, i just pointed....... third time is the charm right? last time i had it all planned...this time, i just couldnt keep it to myself!!!!
 



Attached Files:







JUNE_BFP.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storked

ThinkPositiv said:


> jen435 - sorry, i go AMA when i start my set (2 days, 2 nights...12 hours....so long!). BUT....news.....what do you think???? 2 hours ago!
> spent last 2 days in the loo.....so i knew...and my boobs...still dont hurt (oh, they will in a few days!)..... we are SO EXCITED!!!! i called my hubby - h'ed just left for work.....asked him to come home......when he got home, i just pointed....... third time is the charm right? last time i had it all planned...this time, i just couldnt keep it to myself!!!!

SQUEE! I am so excited for you!! Congrats MOMMY! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)
> 
> I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
> Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
> I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)Click to expand...
> 
> im in a way better mood today bethany, i even have make up on and all on my day off, its a good sign :)
> ive finally come back to realising wont be able to ttc till oh comes back from ur country :) ive also lost 6 pounds in just over a week so a bit proud too :)
> i am so gonna try my hardest to be only positive now ( if i can ) and go back to normal. :) back to exercising and im stratin to feell all the better for it :)
> i cant wait to ttc :)
> any news from our other ladies too?
> :hugs: to allClick to expand...

I lost weight too! Go US! I need to exercise though :dohh:
When does your OH get back from the US? I do not envy him the wait in line at the airports. Crap, I think it takes longer to get back into my own country than into anyone else's.


----------



## jen435

ThinkPositiv said:


> jen435 - sorry, i go AMA when i start my set (2 days, 2 nights...12 hours....so long!). BUT....news.....what do you think???? 2 hours ago!
> spent last 2 days in the loo.....so i knew...and my boobs...still dont hurt (oh, they will in a few days!)..... we are SO EXCITED!!!! i called my hubby - h'ed just left for work.....asked him to come home......when he got home, i just pointed....... third time is the charm right? last time i had it all planned...this time, i just couldnt keep it to myself!!!!

Yay!!! Congratulations!!! I'm sooo excited and happy for you!!! :happydance:


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)
> 
> I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
> Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
> I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)Click to expand...
> 
> im in a way better mood today bethany, i even have make up on and all on my day off, its a good sign :)
> ive finally come back to realising wont be able to ttc till oh comes back from ur country :) ive also lost 6 pounds in just over a week so a bit proud too :)
> i am so gonna try my hardest to be only positive now ( if i can ) and go back to normal. :) back to exercising and im stratin to feell all the better for it :)
> i cant wait to ttc :)
> any news from our other ladies too?
> :hugs: to allClick to expand...

Congrats on the weight loss!!! :) I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better and getting back to being yourself! I hope your dh comes home soon! You will be back to ttc soon I'm sure. When is he expected back?


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)
> 
> I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
> Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
> I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)Click to expand...

The weather in my area is great so i can definately say its a good day! I could never get myself to start temping since I wake up at all different hours every day and to use the restroom. So I'm never to sure how accurate it could really be. I think I'm 4dpo today if i did ovulate Monday. I had cramping that night that felt like af so I'm hoping I caught it. If not I'm excited for af to start so i can start ttc again...

How does soy help with ttc?


----------



## honey08

:hi: just 2say i had a dnc in 2008 march, fell preg 2008 nov, goodluck, since then i had a gorgeous boy, the mc then had another boy this yr xx


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Lillysmom - yay for a bfn (nvr thought I'd say that)!!! I hope your af comes soon now and your dh comes how just in time for you to try again!!!
> 
> Storked - so excited for you! Your bfp will be here before you know it! I have faith! :)
> 
> I hope so! Wish I had someone to give my soy to- I don't think I'll need it after this cycle.
> Laura, glad your hormones are improving!
> I'm in a good mood today. Anyone else? I got a basal thermometer to start temping :)Click to expand...
> 
> The weather in my area is great so i can definately say its a good day! I could never get myself to start temping since I wake up at all different hours every day and to use the restroom. So I'm never to sure how accurate it could really be. I think I'm 4dpo today if i did ovulate Monday. I had cramping that night that felt like af so I'm hoping I caught it. If not I'm excited for af to start so i can start ttc again...
> 
> How does soy help with ttc?Click to expand...

I am taking it to help me O after D&C since I read that you don't always. Other than that, I don't need the soy. I am pretty fertile just wanted to be fertile now too. And I think that it helped regulate my hormones. My AF was a lot better with the soy. Otherwise I think I could have bled on and off for a while :(
Hope you ovulated! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

A friend just told me that she was worried about how I'd handle it if I don't get pregnant this cycle. *sigh*


----------



## ehdo9967

is it possible to concieve right after or do your homones need to go back down- wondering and impatient too!


----------



## Storked

ehdo9967 said:


> is it possible to concieve right after or do your homones need to go back down- wondering and impatient too!

Some people conceive right away and others don't ovulate. Wish I had more answers for you :flower:


----------



## ehdo9967

And in reponse to the above...you would handle it beautifully if it worked! It would be a blessing that you deserve!


----------



## jen435

honey08 said:


> :hi: just 2say i had a dnc in 2008 march, fell preg 2008 nov, goodluck, since then i had a gorgeous boy, the mc then had another boy this yr xx

Thank you honey08!!! Congrats on your sons!!! :) thank you so much for sharing your success story with us! Its appreciated.


----------



## jen435

ehdo9967 said:


> is it possible to concieve right after or do your homones need to go back down- wondering and impatient too!

Hi!! Welcome!!! I'd have to agree with storked it seems like everyone is different but it mostly depends on if and when you ovulate. Wish you the best! I had all the signs of o on 4th week after dnc but not sure yet if I it actually happened.:hugs: hang in there it will happen!

Storked :hugs: just try to stay positive and remember it will happen when your bodies ready. Hoping its this cycle for you though!!!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> ehdo9967 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to concieve right after or do your homones need to go back down- wondering and impatient too!
> 
> Hi!! Welcome!!! I'd have to agree with storked it seems like everyone is different but it mostly depends on if and when you ovulate. Wish you the best! I had all the signs of o on 4th week after dnc but not sure yet if I it actually happened.:hugs: hang in there it will happen!
> 
> Storked :hugs: just try to stay positive and remember it will happen when your bodies ready. Hoping its this cycle for you though!!!Click to expand...

Ditto every word and I hope this is the cycle for you too :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

ThinkPositiv said:


> jen435 - sorry, i go AMA when i start my set (2 days, 2 nights...12 hours....so long!). BUT....news.....what do you think???? 2 hours ago!
> spent last 2 days in the loo.....so i knew...and my boobs...still dont hurt (oh, they will in a few days!)..... we are SO EXCITED!!!! i called my hubby - h'ed just left for work.....asked him to come home......when he got home, i just pointed....... third time is the charm right? last time i had it all planned...this time, i just couldnt keep it to myself!!!!


oooohhhh congrats i am so happy for u. its great news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hey girls he is back on the 30th july so not too long really im hoping it works out well timing wise when he comes home :)
now i know it will be then im not so bad , its only when i thought for a little bit we might have ashot before he left and then realised we didnt :) 
im grand now again, thats great news for think positive, woo hoo :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehdo9967 said:
> 
> 
> is it possible to concieve right after or do your homones need to go back down- wondering and impatient too!
> 
> Hi!! Welcome!!! I'd have to agree with storked it seems like everyone is different but it mostly depends on if and when you ovulate. Wish you the best! I had all the signs of o on 4th week after dnc but not sure yet if I it actually happened.:hugs: hang in there it will happen!
> 
> Storked :hugs: just try to stay positive and remember it will happen when your bodies ready. Hoping its this cycle for you though!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto every word and I hope this is the cycle for you too :dust:Click to expand...

im hoping its this cycle for ye guys too, il have that excitement to share till i get to try for mine :) and if not this time maybe u just be waiting for me and it be next time. :)
i know i really hope its first time for me and ye too , it be hard to have patience i think


----------



## Storked

Aw Laura I hope you aren't out this cycle! No matter what will you be my bump buddy?
Same to everyone!


----------



## jen435

I'm so sorry you have to wait that long to see your husband but I'm so glad your doing well. :) 

I know I shouldn't be symptom spotting but my (.)(.) are sore and I'm having strange sudden pains that come and go in my lower abdomen... I'm sure its nothing but I'm getting anxious to know if its af or a future bfp. Trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Storked

Squee Jen! Fingers crossed!


----------



## honey08

jen435 said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: just 2say i had a dnc in 2008 march, fell preg 2008 nov, goodluck, since then i had a gorgeous boy, the mc then had another boy this yr xx
> 
> Thank you honey08!!! Congrats on your sons!!! :) thank you so much for sharing your success story with us! Its appreciated.Click to expand...



your welcome, its stressful/heartbreaking/causes arguments etc but try and enjoy it, cos boy when there here uv not time to fart :rofl:


----------



## Storked

honey08 said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: just 2say i had a dnc in 2008 march, fell preg 2008 nov, goodluck, since then i had a gorgeous boy, the mc then had another boy this yr xx
> 
> Thank you honey08!!! Congrats on your sons!!! :) thank you so much for sharing your success story with us! Its appreciated.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your welcome, its stressful/heartbreaking/causes arguments etc but try and enjoy it, cos boy when there here uv not time to fart :rofl:Click to expand...

You lock yourself in the bathroom to fart. And try desperately to ignore the pleading and fingers coming from underneath the door :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Aw Laura I hope you aren't out this cycle! No matter what will you be my bump buddy?
> Same to everyone!


yup sounds good honey xxxxxxx how does one do that ? :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> I'm so sorry you have to wait that long to see your husband but I'm so glad your doing well. :)
> 
> I know I shouldn't be symptom spotting but my (.)(.) are sore and I'm having strange sudden pains that come and go in my lower abdomen... I'm sure its nothing but I'm getting anxious to know if its af or a future bfp. Trying not to get my hopes up.


thanks honey, fingers crossed for u chick :hugs:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Aw Laura I hope you aren't out this cycle! No matter what will you be my bump buddy?
> Same to everyone!
> 
> 
> yup sounds good honey xxxxxxx how does one do that ? :haha: :thumbup:Click to expand...

:sex: lock him up if you gotta? :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Aw Laura I hope you aren't out this cycle! No matter what will you be my bump buddy?
> Same to everyone!
> 
> 
> yup sounds good honey xxxxxxx how does one do that ? :haha: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :sex: lock him up if you gotta? :haha:Click to expand...


wow ur fast. sounds like a good plan. :thumbup:
how u today, good form? ur this section of waiting isnt long more now :haha:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Aw Laura I hope you aren't out this cycle! No matter what will you be my bump buddy?
> Same to everyone!
> 
> 
> yup sounds good honey xxxxxxx how does one do that ? :haha: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :sex: lock him up if you gotta? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow ur fast. sounds like a good plan. :thumbup:
> how u today, good form? ur this section of waiting isnt long more now :haha:Click to expand...

Just sleepy but nothing exciting here :)
How are you?


----------



## lilesMom

im alright bethany, nothing exciting here either :0


----------



## jen435

Dh and I had a conflict this weekend we hardly ever argue. Kind of depressed. He had been upset lately and isn't one to open up to his emotions. I try to be supportive and just listen but it always leads to something else instead of why he's upset. Maybe fathers day put a damper on him. He has alot of anger towards his dad and just lost his son. No af yet and I'm on cycle day 32 after my d&c and think I'm 6dpo. Maybe I'll have some good news for him by next weekend. If not I'll be wondering where my af is and start to get excited about the beach in a few weeks. Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice weekend.


----------



## Storked

Jen I am so sorry. It probably is Father's Day that upset him- it upset my husband too. My mother wished him a happy father's day and he just said "...but, I'm not a father."
I hope everything starts looking up for you :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Jen I am so sorry. It probably is Father's Day that upset him- it upset my husband too. My mother wished him a happy father's day and he just said "...but, I'm not a father."
> I hope everything starts looking up for you :hugs:

Aww but he is a father to an angel and a cute little kitty. :hugs: I know its not the same but staying strong for them and us is the only thing we can do for now. I reminded my husband tonight that Liam, Kobe (our dog) and i love him. I hope your dh is okay also.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Jen I am so sorry. It probably is Father's Day that upset him- it upset my husband too. My mother wished him a happy father's day and he just said "...but, I'm not a father."
> I hope everything starts looking up for you :hugs:
> 
> Aww but he is a father to an angel and a cute little kitty. :hugs: I know its not the same but staying strong for them and us is the only thing we can do for now. I reminded my husband tonight that Liam, Kobe (our dog) and i love him. I hope your dh is okay also.Click to expand...

Jen, I think he killed my kitten :cry:
He threw him outside and when I ran after my kitten and brought him in he started to foam blood. I seriously cannot handle it if my cat dies :cry:
Ok, sorry pity party over


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Jen I am so sorry. It probably is Father's Day that upset him- it upset my husband too. My mother wished him a happy father's day and he just said "...but, I'm not a father."
> I hope everything starts looking up for you :hugs:
> 
> Aww but he is a father to an angel and a cute little kitty. :hugs: I know its not the same but staying strong for them and us is the only thing we can do for now. I reminded my husband tonight that Liam, Kobe (our dog) and i love him. I hope your dh is okay also.Click to expand...
> 
> Jen, I think he killed my kitten :cry:
> He threw him outside and when I ran after my kitten and brought him in he started to foam blood. I seriously cannot handle it if my cat dies :cry:
> Ok, sorry pity party overClick to expand...

Aww that's horrible :( I'm so sorry Bethany I hope he is okay. Poor kitten. Why would he do such a thing? :hugs: I hope your okay also


----------



## Storked

He said that he'd enjoy the outside but the baby didn't even want to go outside! He is doing fine though- I was afraid a tarantula or snake had bit him (we have a ton here) but now I am thinking he was foaming from biting a toad.


----------



## Storked

So, where is everyone in their cycle? :hugs: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Dh and I had a conflict this weekend we hardly ever argue. Kind of depressed. He had been upset lately and isn't one to open up to his emotions. I try to be supportive and just listen but it always leads to something else instead of why he's upset. Maybe fathers day put a damper on him. He has alot of anger towards his dad and just lost his son. No af yet and I'm on cycle day 32 after my d&c and think I'm 6dpo. Maybe I'll have some good news for him by next weekend. If not I'll be wondering where my af is and start to get excited about the beach in a few weeks. Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice weekend.

hey babe hope ye feel better soon, arguments r normal espeacially when under strain like now . i read somewhere the other day that 6 weeks is much more the norm to wait for af than 4 weeks. 4 weeks is a regular cycle it makes sense i think that we might not be regular straight away. 
my oh goes away tomro and its weird, il really miss him but im kind of relieved we cant try awhile now, ive resigned myself to it and am glad a little, i dont feel under as much pressure r as stressed. maybe we should all take it a bit easier on ourselves, we have had a tough time lately. im gonna book a spa thingy for next week as a treat, i think ye deserve one too. ( whatever is a treat for ye not necessairily the same), im not trying to be preachy just wanna let ye know what im up to. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jbethany, just caught up on ur kitten, thank god he is ok. freaked i love our cat :)


----------



## Storked

Thanks! Honestly, I think he probably bit a toad. He is doing good though and has been so sweet and snuggly :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Thanks! Honestly, I think he probably bit a toad. He is doing good though and has been so sweet and snuggly :)

all good so :thumbup: i like ur pic :hugs:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! Honestly, I think he probably bit a toad. He is doing good though and has been so sweet and snuggly :)
> 
> all good so :thumbup: i like ur pic :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! That was when we were engaged :D


----------



## lilesMom

very cute , how u doin? any news


----------



## Storked

Unexciting on this end. How are you? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

im grand babe im up since 4 this morn, my oh gone to texas today, boo hoo. least im under no pressure for af any more , no sign yet. it will be 4 weeks post d and c tomorro. 
was just on the miscarriage support place , been goin between the 2 :) god people come down really hard on the younger moms. this one poor girl was nearly attacked cos she is 17 and thinking of trying again, u would swear she felt her loss less than us r something just cos she is young :)

how u gettin on with ttc? waiitng for o still ?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> im grand babe im up since 4 this morn, my oh gone to texas today, boo hoo. least im under no pressure for af any more , no sign yet. it will be 4 weeks post d and c tomorro.
> was just on the miscarriage support place , been goin between the 2 :) god people come down really hard on the younger moms. this one poor girl was nearly attacked cos she is 17 and thinking of trying again, u would swear she felt her loss less than us r something just cos she is young :)
> 
> how u gettin on with ttc? waiitng for o still ?

Up since 4?! Did you have to drive him to the airport? :hugs:
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm link on when to expect AF :flower:
People just want to have something to be upset over I think. She was too young or she got pregnant too easily and such. It's just some form of bitterness or another, which I guess everyone has to an extent if they are childless. If they are honest. Sad but true.
Still waiting to O but def in a fertile period. DTD every other day- yesterday was a smexy day. I hope I conceive right away because I'm already too stinking tired lol.
Hope AF comes soon for ya so that you can have other milestones to wait for :kiss:


----------



## Maybe baby82

I had very very minimal spotting after my d&c for a week at the most. I had sex just before two weeks post d&c( dr said wait 2 weeks). Very little discomfort and over time(couple of days) it stopped. 
My first af was a few days of spotting...very very light! BUT after my first af i now spot after sex! Iv never had this b4. Im currently ovulating and ttc and still spotting after sex. Dr says i should be back to normal after my next af. 

Has anyone else had this? Also wondering if i have any chance of falling right now if im spotting after sex?


----------



## Storked

Maybe baby82 said:


> I had very very minimal spotting after my d&c for a week at the most. I had sex just before two weeks post d&c( dr said wait 2 weeks). Very little discomfort and over time(couple of days) it stopped.
> My first af was a few days of spotting...very very light! BUT after my first af i now spot after sex! Iv never had this b4. Im currently ovulating and ttc and still spotting after sex. Dr says i should be back to normal after my next af.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? Also wondering if i have any chance of falling right now if im spotting after sex?

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
As for spotting, I'm afraid that I've not had it happen. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> im grand babe im up since 4 this morn, my oh gone to texas today, boo hoo. least im under no pressure for af any more , no sign yet. it will be 4 weeks post d and c tomorro.
> was just on the miscarriage support place , been goin between the 2 :) god people come down really hard on the younger moms. this one poor girl was nearly attacked cos she is 17 and thinking of trying again, u would swear she felt her loss less than us r something just cos she is young :)
> 
> how u gettin on with ttc? waiitng for o still ?
> 
> Up since 4?! Did you have to drive him to the airport? :hugs:
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm link on when to expect AF :flower:
> People just want to have something to be upset over I think. She was too young or she got pregnant too easily and such. It's just some form of bitterness or another, which I guess everyone has to an extent if they are childless. If they are honest. Sad but true.
> Still waiting to O but def in a fertile period. DTD every other day- yesterday was a smexy day. I hope I conceive right away because I'm already too stinking tired lol.
> Hope AF comes soon for ya so that you can have other milestones to wait for :kiss:Click to expand...

no i didnt drive him but i wanted to get up to see him off and then i was wide awake, i fell asleep again for 3 hours so it wasnt too bad :) i have done so much cleaning today my house is shining :) also painted 3 rooms in my house and the stairs, i plan to keep myself nice and busy till he comes back. :)
thanks for the link hon, il check it out in a sec. 
how bad on the bd ing but i know what u mean it can get a bit tiring when u r trying :) best of luck chicken il keep my fingers crossed for bfp for u. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe baby82 said:


> I had very very minimal spotting after my d&c for a week at the most. I had sex just before two weeks post d&c( dr said wait 2 weeks). Very little discomfort and over time(couple of days) it stopped.
> My first af was a few days of spotting...very very light! BUT after my first af i now spot after sex! Iv never had this b4. Im currently ovulating and ttc and still spotting after sex. Dr says i should be back to normal after my next af.
> 
> Has anyone else had this? Also wondering if i have any chance of falling right now if im spotting after sex?

hey hon, sorry for ur loss, if ur first af was so light it is prob just break through bleeding like u get when on the pill cos of light periods. i havent got my af yet but was spotting on and off for ages after the d and c ( about 3 weeks ) so i dont think its much to worry about. 
did u get a negative pregnancy test or a scan? just to rule out any thing left after the d andc . if u have a negatitve test then ur body is returning to normal. id say trust ur doc, next af should sort it out for u i hope xxxx
i wouldnt see why u couldnt get preggers, did ur doc give u go ahead to try? if so then u should be fine hon. best of luck xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> im grand babe im up since 4 this morn, my oh gone to texas today, boo hoo. least im under no pressure for af any more , no sign yet. it will be 4 weeks post d and c tomorro.
> was just on the miscarriage support place , been goin between the 2 :) god people come down really hard on the younger moms. this one poor girl was nearly attacked cos she is 17 and thinking of trying again, u would swear she felt her loss less than us r something just cos she is young :)
> 
> how u gettin on with ttc? waiitng for o still ?
> 
> Up since 4?! Did you have to drive him to the airport? :hugs:
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm link on when to expect AF :flower:
> People just want to have something to be upset over I think. She was too young or she got pregnant too easily and such. It's just some form of bitterness or another, which I guess everyone has to an extent if they are childless. If they are honest. Sad but true.
> Still waiting to O but def in a fertile period. DTD every other day- yesterday was a smexy day. I hope I conceive right away because I'm already too stinking tired lol.
> Hope AF comes soon for ya so that you can have other milestones to wait for :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> no i didnt drive him but i wanted to get up to see him off and then i was wide awake, i fell asleep again for 3 hours so it wasnt too bad :) i have done so much cleaning today my house is shining :) also painted 3 rooms in my house and the stairs, i plan to keep myself nice and busy till he comes back. :)
> thanks for the link hon, il check it out in a sec.
> how bad on the bd ing but i know what u mean it can get a bit tiring when u r trying :) best of luck chicken il keep my fingers crossed for bfp for u. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumbup:Click to expand...

I napped too but haven't gotten a dang thing done around the house :blush:
Guess I better go finish laundry, prettying myself up for spouse and for church (groans) and...whatever else I need to do
:dust: to you dear!


----------



## lilesMom

hi babe was minding my sis 2 kids today, they r 2 and 11 months, im wrecked. they r totally d cutest in the world though. i got a total of 6 poo nappies today, think they were saving um up for me , hee hee. u get ur house sorted? i actually have some idea what time ur at now cos oh is there :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Dh and I had a conflict this weekend we hardly ever argue. Kind of depressed. He had been upset lately and isn't one to open up to his emotions. I try to be supportive and just listen but it always leads to something else instead of why he's upset. Maybe fathers day put a damper on him. He has alot of anger towards his dad and just lost his son. No af yet and I'm on cycle day 32 after my d&c and think I'm 6dpo. Maybe I'll have some good news for him by next weekend. If not I'll be wondering where my af is and start to get excited about the beach in a few weeks. Hope everyone is doing well and having a nice weekend.

how u doin missus, long time no hear. u ok?

i missed a bit from u so it hasnt been that long :) x


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> hi babe was minding my sis 2 kids today, they r 2 and 11 months, im wrecked. they r totally d cutest in the world though. i got a total of 6 poo nappies today, think they were saving um up for me , hee hee. u get ur house sorted? i actually have some idea what time ur at now cos oh is there :)

I love those ages though ther are totally exhausting! I don't ming changing diapers lol. Last time I changed a diaper was maybe 5 months ago- it was a coworker's baby and he giggled the whole time. It was cute. 
The house erm...I cooked...and played with the cat...and got prettied up. Vacuuming was the only cleaning I did :haha:

Yep Jen, how are you?


----------



## horseypants

hi everyone, joining you at the start of my first post d&c cycle


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! I tried to post earlier from my cellphone guess it didn't post. Its been a very busy week! Still no af or bfp yet... cycle day 37 after d&c and 9 days since +opk. I feel out but that's okay just wish something would happen. If no af or bfp by week 7 (49cycle days) I'm hoping there is something my doctor can give me to start it. Not sure if there is though.

Bethany I'm sooo happy to hear you kitten is okay!! :) you sound like me trying to do house work I finish one task and stop most the time. Your coming close to ovulation!!! I'm so excited for you!!! You'll have a bfp before you know it!!! I just know it! :) are you using opk I can't remember! I know you take baby asprin and are taking soy.

Lilysmom you must miss you dh. :hug: I'm glad you seem to be in good spirit though! :) You definately have a point with having no pressure for a little while. I hope by the time he comes home your close to ovulation and get you bfp right away!! How is work going for you? Also you did get your af after your d&c or not yet??

Maybe baby82 welcome! I'm not sure about the spotting I hardly had any blood at all after d&c was done and haven't even had an af yet. I agree with lilysmom couldn't see why you couldn't get pregnant! As they say you are more fertile after a loss. Wishing you luck! Also I'm very sorry for your loss. :hug:

Horseypants welcome! I'm so sorry for your loss. Wishing you a bfp this cycle!


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> hi everyone, joining you at the start of my first post d&c cycle

I am so sorry for your loss. How are you? :flower:


----------



## Storked

Jen, there is info on pregnancy loss site on when to expect AF. I would send the link but I am also on my phone :?
I am using OPKs but they suck so have been going off of my CM instead. Do hope to ovulate soon! Why are you feeling out dear? :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Jen, there is info on pregnancy loss site on when to expect AF. I would send the link but I am also on my phone :?
> I am using OPKs but they suck so have been going off of my CM instead. Do hope to ovulate soon! Why are you feeling out dear? :hugs:

Well at least you can go by both! I really like the digital opk by frer. I used anwsers though this time since I wasn't even sure if I'd get a positive. Not sure really... guess I don't want to be disappointed perhaps.

Was it that website you posted? Thank you I did take a look at it. Only thing is I can't relate really... but they say seven weeks so I'm just going to play it out the next week n half and see what happens. I'm now 10dpo. Guess I could test Sunday with frer 6 days early maybe??


----------



## Storked

I used Answers too, the dip kind, and they are stinky :(
Yep I think so, think I posted that link. 
I never recommend testing early but that is because my personal experience with it was all the false negatives. But ladies on here seem different so go for it! The wait is hard no? :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> I used Answers too, the dip kind, and they are stinky :(
> Yep I think so, think I posted that link.
> I never recommend testing early but that is because my personal experience with it was all the false negatives. But ladies on here seem different so go for it! The wait is hard no? :hugs:

I agree I'd rather wait then have a false negative. Im going to try to wait til Sunday 12dpo.

Its sunny out again!! Going to try to use the pool!!! I'm so disappointed that I washed my hair an hour ago and I'm now going to chlorinate it. Totally worth it though I guess. Hope everyone's having a good day!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I used Answers too, the dip kind, and they are stinky :(
> Yep I think so, think I posted that link.
> I never recommend testing early but that is because my personal experience with it was all the false negatives. But ladies on here seem different so go for it! The wait is hard no? :hugs:
> 
> I agree I'd rather wait then have a false negative. Im going to try to wait til Sunday 12dpo.
> 
> Its sunny out again!! Going to try to use the pool!!! I'm so disappointed that I washed my hair an hour ago and I'm now going to chlorinate it. Totally worth it though I guess. Hope everyone's having a good day!Click to expand...

Hehe I hate when that happens to me too! I need to shower but I slept in so cat is extra needy. Have a great time at the pool :D


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> hi babe was minding my sis 2 kids today, they r 2 and 11 months, im wrecked. they r totally d cutest in the world though. i got a total of 6 poo nappies today, think they were saving um up for me , hee hee. u get ur house sorted? i actually have some idea what time ur at now cos oh is there :)
> 
> I love those ages though ther are totally exhausting! I don't ming changing diapers lol. Last time I changed a diaper was maybe 5 months ago- it was a coworker's baby and he giggled the whole time. It was cute.
> The house erm...I cooked...and played with the cat...and got prettied up. Vacuuming was the only cleaning I did :haha:
> 
> Yep Jen, how are you?Click to expand...

sounds like my kind of day :) except the vacumming , my house has no carpet on purpose, its my least fave thing, that and ironing, i also dont have an iron, will i do but i dont know where it is :) :winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

jen, good to hear from u, still no af but its only been 4 weeks last thurs so im not worried yet :) hope urs comes soon for u. they surely will help u soon if it doesnt appear? i keep feeling like im gonna get mine and then the feeling subsides , :dohh: soon i hope, yeah i hope the timing with oh coming home works out well, i would be one happy lady then ( and worried but mainly happy, hee hee. ) I am finally feeling so much more normal this week and im so gratefull for it. i have my new nieces christening tomor and am looking forward to it with no sneaky dread r jealousy :) hope ur not too stressed bout ur af cos it could draw it out longer for u and not nice feeling stressed. fingers crossed it happens soon :kiss:

welcome horsey pants , how u doin lately? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)

Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> jen, good to hear from u, still no af but its only been 4 weeks last thurs so im not worried yet :) hope urs comes soon for u. they surely will help u soon if it doesnt appear? i keep feeling like im gonna get mine and then the feeling subsides , :dohh: soon i hope, yeah i hope the timing with oh coming home works out well, i would be one happy lady then ( and worried but mainly happy, hee hee. ) I am finally feeling so much more normal this week and im so gratefull for it. i have my new nieces christening tomor and am looking forward to it with no sneaky dread r jealousy :) hope ur not too stressed bout ur af cos it could draw it out longer for u and not nice feeling stressed. fingers crossed it happens soon :kiss:
> 
> welcome horsey pants , how u doin lately? :hugs:

I can completely relate with the symptoms. I went to the dollar store for two tests today. I figure I'll save the expensive ones for now. Also called my doctor today. Usually when i test and call my doctor my af comes right away. So i guess I'll find out. I can't say I'm stressed in fact I've been temping as a dh and relaxing sooo much that i couldnt imagine that. My last job stressed me so much because I wasn't doing what I went to college for. I'm so happy y now. All I need is my lil one and my life will be complete.

I hope af comes for the both us soon! Do you know of anything the doctor could do to jump start af if it doesn't come???


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)
> 
> Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?Click to expand...

No he just hates how I iron...well and I have never offered to do it lol! I am a homemaker so cleaning literally is my job :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jen, good to hear from u, still no af but its only been 4 weeks last thurs so im not worried yet :) hope urs comes soon for u. they surely will help u soon if it doesnt appear? i keep feeling like im gonna get mine and then the feeling subsides , :dohh: soon i hope, yeah i hope the timing with oh coming home works out well, i would be one happy lady then ( and worried but mainly happy, hee hee. ) I am finally feeling so much more normal this week and im so gratefull for it. i have my new nieces christening tomor and am looking forward to it with no sneaky dread r jealousy :) hope ur not too stressed bout ur af cos it could draw it out longer for u and not nice feeling stressed. fingers crossed it happens soon :kiss:
> 
> welcome horsey pants , how u doin lately? :hugs:
> 
> I can completely relate with the symptoms. I went to the dollar store for two tests today. I figure I'll save the expensive ones for now. Also called my doctor today. Usually when i test and call my doctor my af comes right away. So i guess I'll find out. I can't say I'm stressed in fact I've been temping as a dh and relaxing sooo much that i couldnt imagine that. My last job stressed me so much because I wasn't doing what I went to college for. I'm so happy y now. All I need is my lil one and my life will be complete.
> 
> I hope af comes for the both us soon! Do you know of anything the doctor could do to jump start af if it doesn't come???Click to expand...



yeah ive read other people saying they give u progesterone for a few days and then stop, the drop in progesterone mimicks ur bodys natural drop that brings on a period so it should come then. hope u dont have to but at least we know there is help :)

my oh used to help but when we moved to our house, we have a huge garden, more like a field really so now he does outside,, i do inside. i wont do his washing up though, dont know why thats one step too far for me hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)
> 
> Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No he just hates how I iron...well and I have never offered to do it lol! I am a homemaker so cleaning literally is my job :)Click to expand...

i wanna be a home maker and baby maker :) sick of working full time as well as doin the house, but at mo have to for finances. :) im not saying its easy to be a home maker, i know its not, but there is a lot to be said for the traditional way too i think. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)
> 
> Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No he just hates how I iron...well and I have never offered to do it lol! I am a homemaker so cleaning literally is my job :)Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna be a home maker and baby maker :) sick of working full time as well as doin the house, but at mo have to for finances. :) im not saying its easy to be a home maker, i know its not, but there is a lot to be said for the traditional way too i think. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I do enjoy it but I miss having a job and money of my own too. If I had a job I would make him help clean :hugs:


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)
> 
> Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No he just hates how I iron...well and I have never offered to do it lol! I am a homemaker so cleaning literally is my job :)Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna be a home maker and baby maker :) sick of working full time as well as doin the house, but at mo have to for finances. :) im not saying its easy to be a home maker, i know its not, but there is a lot to be said for the traditional way too i think. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more with you! I'd love to be a homemaker that would be wonderful! I know cleaning, laundry, dishes, mowing, shoveling, garden work gets old but doing it all on top of a ft job is truly exhausting. I couldnt imagine throwing a baby into the mix but im very excited to when it happens. I'm now working as a temp and just having the opportunity to have some days off during the day is a blessing so i can actually enjoy my weekend in a clean house! :)

I must say today has been the best day for me since we lost our baby and I'm so thankful to be smiling and actually not acting happy for a change. I hope you ladies are starting to feel better emotionally also. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Bethany I completely understand having your own money but your married and since you are a homemaker and will soon be a mom always remember his money is also your money. :)

I hope you get your positive opk :)


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> My husband irons but I refuse. I am adjusting to vacuuming...I'd rather do that than scrub the bathtubs and toilets! :)
> 
> Does this mean dh helps with cleaning??? If so my husband could use a lesson in how to clean. The place could be a mess or dirty and he looks at me like I'm nuts for cleaning and scrubbing. I have to laugh when there is no more bath towels he will use his tee shirts til I do the laundry! Shall I say lazy?Click to expand...
> 
> No he just hates how I iron...well and I have never offered to do it lol! I am a homemaker so cleaning literally is my job :)Click to expand...
> 
> i wanna be a home maker and baby maker :) sick of working full time as well as doin the house, but at mo have to for finances. :) im not saying its easy to be a home maker, i know its not, but there is a lot to be said for the traditional way too i think. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't agree more with you! I'd love to be a homemaker that would be wonderful! I know cleaning, laundry, dishes, mowing, shoveling, garden work gets old but doing it all on top of a ft job is truly exhausting. I couldnt imagine throwing a baby into the mix but im very excited to when it happens. I'm now working as a temp and just having the opportunity to have some days off during the day is a blessing so i can actually enjoy my weekend in a clean house! :)
> 
> I must say today has been the best day for me since we lost our baby and I'm so thankful to be smiling and actually not acting happy for a change. I hope you ladies are starting to feel better emotionally also. :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad to hear you were feeling happy Jen! I have my happy days too :)
You do all that on top of the job? Make him do more! I don't mow, I make my spouse do it but I do everything else. Cooking is my favorite though. I love it! About to make monkey bread :happydance:
I actually miss all of my coworkers. Weird right? I had been at the same job for nearly 6 years before I married. Worked 6 days a week. Loved everyone.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Bethany I completely understand having your own money but your married and since you are a homemaker and will soon be a mom always remember his money is also your money. :)
> 
> I hope you get your positive opk :)

It is mine too but I can't be as free with it as I'd like, sadly :)
I forgot to use an OPK today. I was so out of it! I didn't temp either :O


----------



## lilesMom

jen so glad ur feeling better , i had a lovely 3 days up to last nt, had a mini relapse last nt for no real reason, i got all sad again, feel better this eve again. it is so nice to finally feel like life can be normal :) il have to go back to work after i hopefully have baby too but am hoping to maybe go part time r something if i can :)
it will be a way off anyway :)
i know what u mean though storked, i have some lovely friends at work and would def miss them lots if i left , it can prob be a lonely as well being a home maker, have no one to join u for lunch breaks :) but i live near lots of my family so i prob go visiting lots :) 
i have given up opks they r so annoying when im not at home now during the day :) i should start temping but it takes a few months to see a pattern doesnt it? il hopefully be preggers by then :) whenever i do get af il prob start opks again next cycle :)


----------



## jen435

Af came today! I'm finally happy to have a start point and the best part of it arriving today is my last week of my tww should be my vacation week! :) Well I hope anyway.

I must say that I work with lots of great ppl when i work also. Its what makes work fun! Bethany lol you made me laugh he doesn't do house work if i waited for him to and asked him to the place would be a huge mess and take me a full 2-3 days to clean. I never clean the downstairs and because of that it remains a mess unless I clean it. Its okay though. Most the time I don't mind its just exhausting. I love cooking also! Wish i had more time to cook though.

Lilysmom your so lucky to have family very close by! I hope your having a better day today and I'm glad you recovered from your relapse. Its so easy to have them though. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Has anyone tried first response fsh test on day 3 on your cycle to test ovarian levels??? I'm not to sure how they work but I have two so I thought I'd use one to check if my levels are normal.


----------



## Storked

lilesMom, I'm not too lonely. I'm rather a hermit :) I can make a good show of being social but it is so mentally draining lol!
Jen, yay for period! I haven't tried the test I'm afraid


----------



## lilesMom

me neither jen sorry :) hurray for af though :)


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> lilesMom, I'm not too lonely. I'm rather a hermit :) I can make a good show of being social but it is so mentally draining lol!
> Jen, yay for period! I haven't tried the test I'm afraid

Aww well im sure you ovulated! :hugs: i am praying you get your bfp this month! We are here for you! 

Ive came to peace with myself. If its not this month im ok but i will definately be upset if its not next month. Goal is by end of summer... Praying it happens some how.

Bethany the soy that u take when did u start it and how many mg did u take? Its suppost to help you ovulate like clomid does right? Its just more natural? Does the brand matter? I was thinking of drinking soy chocolate milk but wasnt sure if it was the same.


----------



## jen435

Thanks!!! Im excited to actually know where i stand! My ob called me today and when i told her it came she said good bc they wouldnt even try to start it unless i was 3months late. I woulda went nuts. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> lilesMom, I'm not too lonely. I'm rather a hermit :) I can make a good show of being social but it is so mentally draining lol!
> Jen, yay for period! I haven't tried the test I'm afraid
> 
> Aww well im sure you ovulated! :hugs: i am praying you get your bfp this month! We are here for you!
> 
> Ive came to peace with myself. If its not this month im ok but i will definately be upset if its not next month. Goal is by end of summer... Praying it happens some how.
> 
> Bethany the soy that u take when did u start it and how many mg did u take? Its suppost to help you ovulate like clomid does right? Its just more natural? Does the brand matter? I was thinking of drinking soy chocolate milk but wasnt sure if it was the same.Click to expand...

I am the same way. I am no longer obsessed with conceiving this month. Am considering not even bothering peeing on OPKs anymore. Too tired. I'd rather temp and check CM. It'll happen Jen :hugs:
The soy...I picked some up at Walmart. They were in a green bottle with a yellow label. Nature something or other brand. I started out taking 160 but the last the days I went to 200 mg. I started on CD1 and I think it helped my hormones balance things out. I have a friend who is just now getting her AF after a D&C and it will be bleeding and then just a trickle. Not sure if it matters how you ingest it. Perhaps ask some girls on the soy posts? Good luck :)


----------



## lilesMom

how ye doin guys, my few good days were just that a few good days. im feeling a bit blah again. im missing my oh and feeling achy in tummy. think it is prob af wanting to start, in 2 days i will be 5 weeks post d and c. 
im off work today but dont wanna go do anything and am bored sittin in on my own. ive turned into such a moan. i need akick in the ass really i think. things could be worse for me, im trying to focus on positives but some days r harder than others 
i am much better than i was a few weeks ago though. 
i had my little nieces christening on sunday, it was lovely. but i met my sis in law who is due within 2 days of my due date and i cant stop thinking since that i should have a matching little bump , she is 4 months now as i should be. i feel bad but i feel a bit jealous of her bump. i wish i still had mine too.


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> how ye doin guys, my few good days were just that a few good days. im feeling a bit blah again. im missing my oh and feeling achy in tummy. think it is prob af wanting to start, in 2 days i will be 5 weeks post d and c.
> im off work today but dont wanna go do anything and am bored sittin in on my own. ive turned into such a moan. i need akick in the ass really i think. things could be worse for me, im trying to focus on positives but some days r harder than others
> i am much better than i was a few weeks ago though.
> i had my little nieces christening on sunday, it was lovely. but i met my sis in law who is due within 2 days of my due date and i cant stop thinking since that i should have a matching little bump , she is 4 months now as i should be. i feel bad but i feel a bit jealous of her bump. i wish i still had mine too.

I think if you fight sadness too hard it will bite you in the ass later. Be sad and get it out of your system :hugs:
I am so sorry. Rough. I have FB friends due when I was and I hate that they are founding out the gender. Also my sister is having her baby. Not sad, just resentful over here on this end lol


----------



## horseypants

jen, i keep meaning to try it but i always forget when the time comes around

hi everyone.... i feel you on the other stuff. i'm a bit blah too! trying to hang in here and at least not be mad at myself that im jealous and moody ; )

i'm trying to really drink in the happy moments too. -and im a bit excited to ttc again this cycle.

o. and i wish i could quit my job and be barefoot and pg :p but i can't afford it and well, the other part apparently is not that easy either 

:friends:


----------



## Storked

I'm currently barefoot but not pregnant :D


----------



## lilesMom

i love being barefoot but my cat bites my feet :) my own fault i played with him with my feet and hands when he was small and couldnt hurt me and he now thinks its acceptable :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i love being barefoot but my cat bites my feet :) my own fault i played with him with my feet and hands when he was small and couldnt hurt me and he now thinks its acceptable :)

It is too hot for shoes! Was over a 100 degrees yesterday *shudders*
My cat would regret attacking my feet :twisted:


----------



## lilesMom

lol! :) my cat acts like he owns my house :) at least ive learned my lesson for when i do have kids, start as i mean to go on and dont let them away with too much. ( but im far too soft :) ) .


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> lol! :) my cat acts like he owns my house :) at least ive learned my lesson for when i do have kids, start as i mean to go on and dont let them away with too much. ( but im far too soft :) ) .

By soft you mean nice :winkwink:
I admit, I find it easier to manipulate children into behaving themselves by being a friend. No idea how to parent :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks :) u too. :) yeah i do the same, im the over grown buddy :) its fun though


----------



## jen435

Definately easier to act like a friend to kids. I have no idea how to parent either. Perhaps we learn as they grow? So glad they start off as babies! :)


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Definately easier to act like a friend to kids. I have no idea how to parent either. Perhaps we learn as they grow? So glad they start off as babies! :)

We must because all those books make me sound like I need to be a stuffed shirt. Doesn't that foster rebellion? I think it is a game of balancing...friendly enough that they generally obey out of love and respect and just scary enough that they regret the times they don't toe the line :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

totally agree with ye both :) think it should come naturally enough ( i hope ), ive 36 nieces and nephews so i know a few pit falls to look out for but im sure il make loads of mistakes. as long as they r little mistakes i dont mind :)


----------



## lilesMom

silly qs but how do u get the cute count down things in ur signature, like the ones that say how long since ur loss?

one week down , 4 to go, come back OH :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom, for the loss tickers I'd google lilypie and go from there. And you totally beat me on niece/nephew count. I just have 16 :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, :) ive been an aunt since i was 1 and a gran aunt since i was 23 ( i think) :) how u today? still on a wait? too early for any news? 
im goooonnnnaaaa be soooo excited if u get ur bfp this month . i really hope u do, jen too. :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna sound like a total dumbass but ive gone on lilypie and picked a ticker and copied and pasted the html but when i preview signature the pic doesnt appear just the written html code. what am i doin wrong do u know?


----------



## lilesMom

its ok i got it, should have been bb code not html, thanks xx

i love lilypie :)


----------



## Storked

:happydance:


----------



## horseypants

hi guys, im still here spying : )
no idea when i'll o..... :twiddlesthumbs:
fingers crossed for you, jen

...as for parenting, well! i imagine i'll treat the children a bit like my dog and a bit like my oh? and then figure it out as i go along lol. you ladies with the millions of neices and nephews, tell me what the biggest pitfalls are! the only ones i can think of are of course, if you're not spending enough time with them or you are a monster and think they wont mimic you! :p

lilesmum, pretty tickers <3


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> hi guys, im still here spying : )
> no idea when i'll o..... :twiddlesthumbs:
> fingers crossed for you, jen
> 
> ...as for parenting, well! i imagine i'll treat the children a bit like my dog and a bit like my oh? and then figure it out as i go along lol. you ladies with the millions of neices and nephews, tell me what the biggest pitfalls are! the only ones i can think of are of course, if you're not spending enough time with them or you are a monster and think they wont mimic you! :p
> 
> lilesmum, pretty tickers <3

I don't think there are any pitfalls. I have mostly nieces, some of whom I am closer in age to than my own siblings, and they all adore and respect me. They know that I will be very indulging and loving so long as they play by my rules. The older ones especially know that- they learned it the hard way. I grew up with my three eldest :twisted: and they all look up to me
My nephews are also at ease around me and consider me something of a friend. My autistic nephew even told me he was going to marry me when he grew up :haha: he is too young to understand the meaning of incest. Or even what an aunt is
Hope you O soon :flower:


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies!!! :) I won't be too disappointed if I don't get bfp this month... but if it doesn't happen next month that's a different story. As for now af is letting up and I'm ready to start trying! Hopefully I ovulate this month. Part of me wants to use opks and part of me doesn't... not sure while would be less stressful and if I'd regret not using them... guess I'll know soon enough! :) Bethany I am cheering you on!!! Very excited for you and can't wait to hear some good news! :)

Wow lilesmom! That's alot of neices and nephews!!! Even 16 Bethany!! Definately have me beat I only have 1 niece and 2 nephews! You both must know alot about children! Your going to make such great moms! :) 

Have to agree love your tickers! The tiny ones are sooo cute!! I hope af arrives soon!!! 4wks will go fast! Your dh will be home soon!!! Hang in there! :hugs:

Horsypants hope you ovulate soon! Fingers are crossed for you also!!!

Think positive was our first bfp!!! Hoping for some more soon :)


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! :) I won't be too disappointed if I don't get bfp this month... but if it doesn't happen next month that's a different story. As for now af is letting up and I'm ready to start trying! Hopefully I ovulate this month. Part of me wants to use opks and part of me doesn't... not sure while would be less stressful and if I'd regret not using them... guess I'll know soon enough! :) Bethany I am cheering you on!!! Very excited for you and can't wait to hear some good news! :)
> 
> Wow lilesmom! That's alot of neices and nephews!!! Even 16 Bethany!! Definately have me beat I only have 1 niece and 2 nephews! You both must know alot about children! Your going to make such great moms! :)
> 
> Have to agree love your tickers! The tiny ones are sooo cute!! I hope af arrives soon!!! 4wks will go fast! Your dh will be home soon!!! Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Horsypants hope you ovulate soon! Fingers are crossed for you also!!!
> 
> Think positive was our first bfp!!! Hoping for some more soon :)

I'm Mormon. We have lots of kids :haha:
I hope you get your BFP soon! I'm also a little indifferent to this month for me but..hope something happens :)
Tonight is the first night in a loooong time that I haven't baby danced. The night off is nice lol


----------



## lilesMom

i love this thread, its my happy thread hee hee :) love other threads too of course :) 
im catholic irish ( a bit lapsed ahem but... ) we also have lots o kids :)

if it happens now for ye i be so happy guys, i cant wait to play catch up :)
also cant wait to bd, i have too many nts off, he will be home a week and i be looking for nt off hee hee. 

got af today, thought it were coming alright but wasnt sure cos thought it last week too :) least body gettin back to normal , feels weird to have it , had planned on none this yr :)

the tickers r super cute :)

ooh its exciting , ye all might get bfp so soon. fingers crossed , go my girls :)
dont forget me if ye do xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i think i will start opks this month to prep for ttc, as much as i can it will occupy me anyway :) go eggs. im after gettin all giddy :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i love this thread, its my happy thread hee hee :) love other threads too of course :)
> im catholic irish ( a bit lapsed ahem but... ) we also have lots o kids :)
> 
> if it happens now for ye i be so happy guys, i cant wait to play catch up :)
> also cant wait to bd, i have too many nts off, he will be home a week and i be looking for nt off hee hee.
> 
> got af today, thought it were coming alright but wasnt sure cos thought it last week too :) least body gettin back to normal , feels weird to have it , had planned on none this yr :)
> 
> the tickers r super cute :)
> 
> ooh its exciting , ye all might get bfp so soon. fingers crossed , go my girls :)
> dont forget me if ye do xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> i think i will start opks this month to prep for ttc, as much as i can it will occupy me anyway :) go eggs. im after gettin all giddy :)

I won't forget! I am deliberately telling myself that I am out this month so that I won't be disappointed!
OOOH are you counting down the days to the return of your DH? :winkwink:
Yay that period arrived! It is a milestone :flower:
When you have a lot of kids or a big family people automatically ask "you Catholic or Mormon?" :haha:
I was married to a Catholic once upon a time lol


----------



## lilesMom

i know what u mean its hard line, do u allow urself to get all excited r try play it cool to avoid dissappointment :) allow urself some excitement just in case it is ur month :) 
were u married before, what age r u if u dont mind me asking? u look young on ur pic. xx 
this might sound like a dumb qs but r mormons strict r is that just some, r just a stereotype, hope that doesnt offend , totally not meant to xxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i know what u mean its hard line, do u allow urself to get all excited r try play it cool to avoid dissappointment :) allow urself some excitement just in case it is ur month :)
> were u married before, what age r u if u dont mind me asking? u look young on ur pic. xx
> this might sound like a dumb qs but r mormons strict r is that just some, r just a stereotype, hope that doesnt offend , totally not meant to xxx

Not offended, strict how? :flower: I married young to my high school sweetheart. It didn't last but a few years. I am still very young- 24 :)
I have a little hope though I try to hide it :winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

as in lots of rules in the religion but i suppose all religions have lots of rules :) is drinking out in ur religion. i was just curious on age , im 31 :) i act youger though hee hee

u hve to have some excitement, i have some and im not even possibly preggers yet at the thought of being preggers :)


----------



## lilesMom

i think i have mormon and hamish mixed in my head :) r they in any way related ?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i think i have mormon and hamish mixed in my head :) r they in any way related ?

LOL no not really :D
I don't drink alcohol or tea or coffee :flower: the tea is a tough one. My grandma snuck it to me as a baby. I am also not supposed to have tattoos (I have one) or a lot of piercings (just one in each ear is acceptable).


----------



## lilesMom

i was just on google , feel like a dumb ass, in no way related :) values sound good, the world could do with more family oreintated people who r kind :)
i would miss my tea alright, i dont really drink any more cos it drives my allergies mad. dont drink coffee and dont drink red bull any more. i reckon i could make it :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i was just on google , feel like a dumb ass, in no way related :) values sound good, the world could do with more family oreintated people who r kind :)
> i would miss my tea alright, i dont really drink any more cos it drives my allergies mad. dont drink coffee and dont drink red bull any more. i reckon i could make it :)

I do love me some sweet tea! MMM.
Mormons can be pretty kind. So long as politics aren't involved :nope: I am political opposite from most of the people in my church so I try to ignore it when they talk politics :)


----------



## lilesMom

politics suck , there r far more important things in life. like fun :) 
u doin anything to make ur current wait go faster :)


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> hi guys, im still here spying : )
> no idea when i'll o..... :twiddlesthumbs:
> fingers crossed for you, jen
> 
> ...as for parenting, well! i imagine i'll treat the children a bit like my dog and a bit like my oh? and then figure it out as i go along lol. you ladies with the millions of neices and nephews, tell me what the biggest pitfalls are! the only ones i can think of are of course, if you're not spending enough time with them or you are a monster and think they wont mimic you! :p
> 
> lilesmum, pretty tickers <3


when i said pitfalls i didnt mean really bad things, i just meant like u have to be consistent otherwise they get confuse and act out. if something is forbidden it should always be, otherwise they get crossed wires and harder to manage :0
i agree with storked :) a good friend who can be a bit a scary if they r too bold :) if u ration the stern mommy bit it works all the better. 
my nephew was in total shock the other day, he kept grabbing things off his little sis and i had to tell him off. he was a bit gob smacked i think. he calls me mom by mistake sometimes he is so used to me, they r d sweetest kiddies ever. great for cuddles :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> politics suck , there r far more important things in life. like fun :)
> u doin anything to make ur current wait go faster :)

Politics do suck. Especially US politics :haha:
Nothing here to make it go faster nope :)


----------



## lilesMom

no magic tricks so :) when we have our kids we prob be wishing for a nts sleep :) we should enjoy sleep while we still can he hee


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> no magic tricks so :) when we have our kids we prob be wishing for a nts sleep :) we should enjoy sleep while we still can he hee

Slept over 12 hours so I am set LOL


----------



## jen435

Yes enjoy sleep now  when i was pregnant I couldn't sleep well at all. Like seriously I was a light sleeper exhausted and constantly getting up to use the bathroom. Definately enjoying my sleep now though! :)

Liliesmom I'm catholic and Irish also :) my nanny had 7 children two passed away though they where twins. I think they were a stillbirth very sad. I always just wanted one baby but I think after my loss I'm open to more :) after all children are a gift.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Yes enjoy sleep now  when i was pregnant I couldn't sleep well at all. Like seriously I was a light sleeper exhausted and constantly getting up to use the bathroom. Definately enjoying my sleep now though! :)
> 
> Liliesmom I'm catholic and Irish also :) my nanny had 7 children two passed away though they where twins. I think they were a stillbirth very sad. I always just wanted one baby but I think after my loss I'm open to more :) after all children are a gift.

I was also an insomniac when pregnant. Tired is my usual so I hated it :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

thats funny i had decided she was gonna be my only child too now i be gratefull for more :) maybe 2. :)
i love my sleep but my sleep was affected while pregnant too, id welcome it back now though and the queasiness. i think il complain less next time :)


----------



## jen435

Exactly how I feel too lilesmom! :)


----------



## lilesMom

so tired had a lovely day at work today. weekends are a bit more relaxed anyway but today a girl ( one of my friends, but its fine she got a better job :) ) was leaving and we all brought in baked stuff and goodies and threw her a little party. was really nice :) hope ye havin a nice weekend xxx


----------



## Storked

A decent weekend here. Glad you are having a great one :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i called to my parents on way home. lots of us call there on sundays. it was lovely. held my littest niece she is ony a month , she was sound asleep on my shoulder for ages. cutey :) cant wait to have my own. :) 
my af only appeared for about a day. i hope it comes back and isnt totally gone, not like me to have little.:)


----------



## Storked

It seems it always starts and stops after a loss :?


----------



## lilesMom

cool least im not abnormal so :) im in a good mood anyway. least it arrived at all :) i feel way more myself again today :) u ok?


----------



## jen435

Sounds like a nice work day! :) it must of made her day also! Im so glad your in such good spirit and that ur af showed up!! :) 

I can definately say i enjoyed the weekend i have a clean house laundrys done cooked some yummy meals enjoyed the pool with the hubby and saw fireworks last night at the park. Im actually getting excited i should ovulate sometime this week hopefully!! we are trying for everyother day atm. Not sure if i should step it up to every day soon.

How are you bethany? Your getting close to test day! :) Any symptoms?? Im very excited for you! Hoping for a bfp! Fingers n toes crossed!


----------



## lilesMom

i love fire works :)
fingers crossed bethany x
every other day better for quality they say :)


----------



## jen435

Just realizef you said af came and gone. Ive read its common also.

Aww must of been sweet and sad at the same time to hold her. Just think it will be yours next and i hope your family makes it such a big deal when ur bundle of joy arrives!!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

they will babe :) no it wasnt sad, she is a little sweetie. it was just nice :) ive always loved babies :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> cool least im not abnormal so :) im in a good mood anyway. least it arrived at all :) i feel way more myself again today :) u ok?

:thumbup: hunky dory! Ready for Wednesday :)


----------



## Storked

Ladies don't be hopeful for me. I say I'm out...just cause ;)


----------



## lilesMom

we arent trying to add pressure. we all just have to wait and see what happens but good luck xxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> we arent trying to add pressure. we all just have to wait and see what happens but good luck xxx

You guys aren't pressuring me at all :flower:
I pressure myself...which is exactly why I am drinking some caffeinated soda right now :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

ive a good feeling for us all today :) xx


----------



## Storked

Oh good! I need to go to Ireland and get those vibes hehe.
You know, if I hadn't miscarried I would have had a baby conceived in Europe ;)


----------



## jen435

Yay for weds either way. No pressure at all just excited. Sorry never thought that way. Enjoy your caffine soda :) if that was me drinking it id be awake all night :)


----------



## lilesMom

aw bethany. wherever ur baby is concieved he/she will be lovely with u as a mom :)


----------



## lilesMom

cant remember who it was posted that said, even gettin af was ok cos it was ur body preparing to be pregnant next cycle. not a bad way of looking at it,that whatever happens brings u closer to having ur bfp even if its not this cycle :) if u know what i mean.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Yay for weds either way. No pressure at all just excited. Sorry never thought that way. Enjoy your caffine soda :) if that was me drinking it id be awake all night :)

I am always tired so soda doesn't do much for me :haha:
You didn't pressure me :flower:
Have any good plans for the 4th? 

lilesMom, I just love Europe. Wish I had the cool accent that I bet you got.


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> cant remember who it was posted that said, even gettin af was ok cos it was ur body preparing to be pregnant next cycle. not a bad way of looking at it,that whatever happens brings u closer to having ur bfp even if its not this cycle :) if u know what i mean.

Makes sense. I'm just the impatient sort :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

and i love urs :) it was bump2baby on another thread that said that , she said she looked at af as day 1 of new chance to be preggers. im gonna borrow her attitude on that if i can :)


im impatient too but i am gonna try :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> and i love urs :) it was bump2baby on another thread that said that , she said she looked at af as day 1 of new chance to be preggers. im gonna borrow her attitude on that if i can :)
> 
> 
> im impatient too but i am gonna try :)

My accent makes me sound more Goofy and less Designing Women :haha:
I try to have the good attitude but my personality is getting the best of my so... :coffee: caffeine time! I need to take a chill pill lol


----------



## lilesMom

i know its so hard, i can imagine how i be at ur stage. :) 
i bet im worse , (only messing) 
i will be really impatient too but im ok for now cos i cant try anyway :)

really best best of luck xxxxx
and hope ur chill pill works :)


and im sure ur accent is lovely , no one likes their own :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i know its so hard, i can imagine how i be at ur stage. :)
> i bet im worse , (only messing)
> i will be really impatient too but im ok for now cos i cant try anyway :)
> 
> really best best of luck xxxxx
> and hope ur chill pill works :)
> 
> 
> and im sure ur accent is lovely , no one likes their own :)

Nah it isn't hard. I just got upset because all this time my OPKs haven't had a second line and I got a faint one last night. Confusion central!
What, you lovely Irish people don't love your own lyrical accents that are admired by the world? The whole culture is admired by the world :)


----------



## lilesMom

aw thanks, i like it when im not in ireland and i feel speacial :) , when in ireland its just normal :) but thanks xxx
this whole thing is bloody confusing, im not a fan of opks, only used them for a tiny bit but they just confuse me and are awkward if not at home :) 
a faint line is still negative , the line needs to be darker than the control line. i didnt get a positive at all whe testing even though i thought i did. another poster had pics of hers on her thread and i realised i got no positive :)
u know it tests for surge in lutenising hormone and we can have levels of this anyway even if not O, its the big rise that causes the dark line and signals O. sorry if u know all this, its just in case xxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> aw thanks, i like it when im not in ireland and i feel speacial :) , when in ireland its just normal :) but thanks xxx
> this whole thing is bloody confusing, im not a fan of opks, only used them for a tiny bit but they just confuse me and are awkward if not at home :)
> a faint line is still negative , the line needs to be darker than the control line. i didnt get a positive at all whe testing even though i thought i did. another poster had pics of hers on her thread and i realised i got no positive :)
> u know it tests for surge in lutenising hormone and we can have levels of this anyway even if not O, its the big rise that causes the dark line and signals O. sorry if u know all this, its just in case xxx

I know it but haven't gotten even a second line at all until yesterday. Back to blank today. I hate OPKs and don't think I will waste the money again.
Hehe does it annoy you when people say that they are Irish too but they are just of Irish decent? It annoys me and I'm not Irish. There was a big St. Paddy's day celebration in my hometown of Dublin and everyone would wear the shirts declaring they were Irish and made me nuts lol


----------



## lilesMom

i had the opposite problem with them, i had 2 lines every day bar 2 or 3 days and some days line was quite dark but not as dark r darker than the control line. silly opks, they r too much hassle i think,. i have some left so i will try test this cycle to see if i can tell if im back to normalish r what but dont think il buy them again unless i go past 3 months ttc and no luck. god forbid!!! 

it only bothers me bout the non irish irsh :) if they have the link too far removed, like my great great great etc cousin came over in 1610 so im irish hee hee. if its a proper relation then they r irish :) doesnt bother me greatly either way anyway, its a compliment that people wanna be irish :) im not sure why really, we r a small poky little country but i suppose we r quite friendly (mostly :) ) and it is green :)

its cool ur from dublin though, that is a good link to ireland :) . they prob are lots of irish decent people in ur town? 

jen was it u who said u were irish and catholic too yeah? how irish is irish hee hee xxx


----------



## Storked

Mine were Scottish and went to Georgia :) loooong time ago when it was still part of te British Empire.
As far as Dublin...more of German descent actually. They play up the Irish theme but my understanding was that it came more from hiding from Comanche indians..."double in! Double in!" :flower:
Yeah I am not using OPKs ever again.


----------



## lilesMom

dublin is after the irish version dubh linn which is black pool. a useless fact for u hee hee. :)
agree on the opks , they r annoying. if i have to later il go back to them. lets hope it doesnt come to that :)


----------



## Wantsababy109

Hello ladies. I had a miscarrage on june 6th and a d&c on the 7th I only bled for two day and that was it. My fiance and I have continued to try and for the last week I've had pinching pains in my sides as well as lower cramping and nausea. I'm still oon prenatals but do belivev I'm pregnant. No bfp yet bc af is still 3 days away and I did show bpf until I was two weeks late with the last pregnancy. This morning I woke up in a hard cold sweat which is the same thing that happened two days before I lost my angel last month. To be on the safe side I'm headed to the doctors in twenty mins hoping for a bfp and healthy levels. Has anyone else have a similar success story. 

Sincerely, scared nervous nauseated hopfully and emotional


----------



## horseypants

hi sweety! don't worry, k? a lot of people get prego straight after a d&c and do very well. me, i jsut *think* im pregnant for a couple cycles after (!) good luck at the doc's today


----------



## Wantsababy109

Thank you! I'm trying not to worry. Its just hard when its the only thing on you mind! And my finace is deploying in april so id really like this to work out!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> dublin is after the irish version dubh linn which is black pool. a useless fact for u hee hee. :)
> agree on the opks , they r annoying. if i have to later il go back to them. lets hope it doesnt come to that :)

Not totally useless. I tried to study Gaidhlig for a while- still have books and dictionaries. And my google is in it- drives my spouse mad!

Wantsababy, good luck! Our lady that got her BFP is ThinkPositiv :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck wantsababy xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Want to add that I know that Gaidhlig isn't Gaeilge but...close enough eh? :)


----------



## lilesMom

yup close enough :) i thought maybe u studied it badly and it was bad spelling hee hee :)


----------



## Storked

haha nope was more interested in Scottish Gaelic though there are more resources for Irish :)


----------



## lilesMom

well done on tryin , pretty hard to learn id say :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> well done on tryin , pretty hard to learn id say :)

I don't remember what I did learn in any case. Bit hard when you aren't around people who can speak it :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

too true i did irish for 14 yrs in school and knew loads but ive forgotten loads now through lack of use, i keep saying im gonna brush up but havent gotten round to it yet :)


----------



## Storked

Yeah "Ciamara a tha thu" and the reply is about all I've retained lol


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha :) least u retained something :)


----------



## Storked

I love the flow of the words :)
I still listen to Julie Fowlis a lot


----------



## lilesMom

im not sure who that is hon. soz :)


----------



## Storked

Youtube her :)


----------



## Storked

Ladies, how are we doing? :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

good babe, bored at home :)


----------



## Storked

Me too! I have plans to watch tv all day and eat yummy food that I bake but that is about it here.
Jeeeeeeeen! Where ah yous?


----------



## lilesMom

my friend called with her kiddies earlier and we had lunch and stuff i baked but thats the sum total of my day so far. comp, telly and reading, exciting stuff :)

yeah maybe if we both shout...... jeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Storked

That sounds like a good day to me! Haven't had the attention span to read so tv is it! And Tetris...

Let's try again! 

JEEEEEEEEEN! WE MISS YOU!!


----------



## lilesMom

its one of my ideal days but if get it too many i get bored, ive 4 days off and im not used to it :) tomro my 4th day, then i be back to work and wishing to be off. no pleasing me :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> its one of my ideal days but if get it too many i get bored, ive 4 days off and im not used to it :) tomro my 4th day, then i be back to work and wishing to be off. no pleasing me :)

I miss my job. I had been there 6 years :( I just found out one of my coworkers had had a stroke. So sad.


----------



## lilesMom

oh no, a bad one? sometimes people look bad but fully recover, lets hope thats the case here. xxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> oh no, a bad one? sometimes people look bad but fully recover, lets hope thats the case here. xxx

Not sure of the severity but she has had a lot of health problems in the past, including several stints in her heart :(


----------



## lilesMom

aw poor lady, hope she gets better soon. x


----------



## Storked

Me too!


----------



## lilesMom

:)
hows ur kitty kat doin? mine is my shadow for the day, he loves when i am off, he follows me everywhere :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> :)
> hows ur kitty kat doin? mine is my shadow for the day, he loves when i am off, he follows me everywhere :)

Doyle is currently sleeping but he stayed up with my DH so he needs the sleep hehe. He was very clingy yesterday though- I had to bake a little while carrying him! Sometimes he just wants to be cuddled...and he usually wants to be cuddled when I have things to do. He is sweet though :)


----------



## lilesMom

they are like babies arent they. we are their non furry moms :) well im mostly non furry, my legs could do with a shave, hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off chick , thanks for the company x


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> they are like babies arent they. we are their non furry moms :) well im mostly non furry, my legs could do with a shave, hee hee

They are like babies! Everything is a game or an opportunity for him to nap lol
Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## Preciousone

Hi ALL 
Im hoping for my BFP this month ;) we can only hope!! :thumbup:

Im still getting +HPT but for the past 24 hours ive had ovulation type pains :shrug: can this be possible 11 days after EPRC (D&C) ?:wacko:

CB Digital OPK showed me a smiley face at 1.30pm today ?


----------



## Storked

Preciousone said:


> Hi ALL
> Im hoping for my BFP this month ;) we can only hope!! :thumbup:
> 
> Im still getting +HPT but for the past 24 hours ive had ovulation type pains :shrug: can this be possible 11 days after EPRC (D&C) ?:wacko:
> 
> CB Digital OPK showed me a smiley face at 1.30pm today ?

I am sorry for your loss :hugs:
It is hard to say. I have read that you ovulate when you start getting negatives but..nothing is normal after a loss :wacko:


----------



## ehdo9967

Preciousone said:


> Hi ALL
> Im hoping for my BFP this month ;) we can only hope!! :thumbup:
> 
> Im still getting +HPT but for the past 24 hours ive had ovulation type pains :shrug: can this be possible 11 days after EPRC (D&C) ?:wacko:
> 
> CB Digital OPK showed me a smiley face at 1.30pm today ?

As long as you have had a pregnancy test show negative then you are ovulating (most likely) but if you havent gotten a negative pregnancy test the OPK can pick up the HCG hormone (from the pregnancy) and think that it is the LH hormone (LH is what you have when you ovulate!) 

Please keep me posted i am in this same phase as you!


----------



## lilesMom

jen i see u r u catchin up :)
storked so happy fx big time :)
welcome girls :)


----------



## Storked

Hi Jen! And thanks lilesMom :D


----------



## jen435

Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure. 

Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure.
> 
> Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!

Jen how are you? We missed you :hugs:
I may cave and test tomorrow though I really, REALLY don't want to. And I do. Argh :dohh:


----------



## jen435

Preciousone said:


> Hi ALL
> Im hoping for my BFP this month ;) we can only hope!! :thumbup:
> 
> Im still getting +HPT but for the past 24 hours ive had ovulation type pains :shrug: can this be possible 11 days after EPRC (D&C) ?:wacko:
> 
> CB Digital OPK showed me a smiley face at 1.30pm today ?

Welcome! Im very sorry for your loss. :hugs: i have to second what bethany said after a loss your body isnt the same for a while. I have talked with ppl that fell pregnant without an af and are doing fine so far. I wish you the best! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure.
> 
> Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!
> 
> Jen how are you? We missed you :hugs:
> I may cave and test tomorrow though I really, REALLY don't want to. And I do. Argh :dohh:Click to expand...

Missed you ladies also! :) im doing okay. Was offered a hygiene position one day a week. They have nitrous and radiation in the office. Ive been temping there and didnt even know it. Kind of scared to fall pregnant now. Really picked a career im passionate.about and love but im so scared of falling pregnant and having a baby with birth defects again :/ we need the money though. So im going to buy a lead apron for radiation. Not sure what to do for nitrous oxide though.

Bethany yay!! No af :) very good sign! I cant wait for you to test. Either way im excited for you. Baby dust your way!!!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure.
> 
> Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!
> 
> Jen how are you? We missed you :hugs:
> I may cave and test tomorrow though I really, REALLY don't want to. And I do. Argh :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Missed you ladies also! :) im doing okay. Was offered a hygiene position one day a week. They have nitrous and radiation in the office. Ive been temping there and didnt even know it. Kind of scared to fall pregnant now. Really picked a career im passionate.about and love but im so scared of falling pregnant and having a baby with birth defects again :/ we need the money though. So im going to buy a lead apron for radiation. Not sure what to do for nitrous oxide though.
> 
> Bethany yay!! No af :) very good sign! I cant wait for you to test. Either way im excited for you. Baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...

Oh no Jen that is so scary! Prayers for you :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure.
> 
> Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!
> 
> Jen how are you? We missed you :hugs:
> I may cave and test tomorrow though I really, REALLY don't want to. And I do. Argh :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Missed you ladies also! :) im doing okay. Was offered a hygiene position one day a week. They have nitrous and radiation in the office. Ive been temping there and didnt even know it. Kind of scared to fall pregnant now. Really picked a career im passionate.about and love but im so scared of falling pregnant and having a baby with birth defects again :/ we need the money though. So im going to buy a lead apron for radiation. Not sure what to do for nitrous oxide though.
> 
> Bethany yay!! No af :) very good sign! I cant wait for you to test. Either way im excited for you. Baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Jen that is so scary! Prayers for you :hugs:Click to expand...

rhanks. I and my obgyn really think radiation caused the heart defect.and heterotaxy. Im so scared of it happening again. Its the only bad part of the tww i cant protect my baby til i know.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Hey sorry ive been trying to send message through my cellphone but im due for a new one since my dog chewed it. Using the hubbys atm. :) ill be going for a new one tom for sure.
> 
> Bethany and liliesmom your kittys sound sooo sweet! Fingers crossed for you bethany!!! Did u take a test yesterday or today??? Liliesmom im sorry you have been up and down emotionally. Im so glad you have family around you. Seems like the little ones really brighten your day :) im soo glad you have them!
> 
> Jen how are you? We missed you :hugs:
> I may cave and test tomorrow though I really, REALLY don't want to. And I do. Argh :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Missed you ladies also! :) im doing okay. Was offered a hygiene position one day a week. They have nitrous and radiation in the office. Ive been temping there and didnt even know it. Kind of scared to fall pregnant now. Really picked a career im passionate.about and love but im so scared of falling pregnant and having a baby with birth defects again :/ we need the money though. So im going to buy a lead apron for radiation. Not sure what to do for nitrous oxide though.
> 
> Bethany yay!! No af :) very good sign! I cant wait for you to test. Either way im excited for you. Baby dust your way!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no Jen that is so scary! Prayers for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> rhanks. I and my obgyn really think radiation caused the heart defect.and heterotaxy. Im so scared of it happening again. Its the only bad part of the tww i cant protect my baby til i know.Click to expand...

Oh honey :hugs: :cry:


----------



## jen435

Have you tested??? I feel like im at the edge of my seat :)


----------



## Storked

I actually want to put it off longer... :D


----------



## horseypants

jen, i work at a radio station and a few of the ladies around here have had problems too. do you think this type of radiation could have any effect? xo


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies.. Just wondering if i can join the chat here :( My husband and i lost out baby mid June 2012 and has D&C 28th June. We are still in the no :sex: aloud stage of things but it is hard not too and we are super super scared about falling pregnant again.... 
I am not even sure when my AF will return after the D&C.... how long was it before it returned with you all??? 

Did you just let nature take its course or did you prevent until 2 or 3 cycles and than go for it (so to speak).

Thanks in advance 
xoxo


----------



## Storked

mummy to be said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wondering if i can join the chat here :( My husband and i lost out baby mid June 2012 and has D&C 28th June. We are still in the no :sex: aloud stage of things but it is hard not too and we are super super scared about falling pregnant again....
> I am not even sure when my AF will return after the D&C.... how long was it before it returned with you all???
> 
> Did you just let nature take its course or did you prevent until 2 or 3 cycles and than go for it (so to speak).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> xoxo

Welcome! First off, I am so sorry for your loss. It is very hard :hugs:
I started to miscarry naturally on May 9 and had D&C on the 10th. It was a 32 day cycle. I am TTC now, in my first real cycle after the loss
This link may help https://www.pregnancyloss.info/waitingforaf.htm


----------



## jen435

horseypants said:


> jen, i work at a radio station and a few of the ladies around here have had problems too. do you think this type of radiation could have any effect? xo

There are alot of towers for radiowave transmission. If its very common in ur office its very much possible. :( Also never carry your cellphone in ur pocket or close to you tummy. My ob told me that it transmits radiation also.


----------



## Storked

cellphones? Holy crap thanks for sharing :? I will be uber careful not to do that


----------



## jen435

mummy to be said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wondering if i can join the chat here :( My husband and i lost out baby mid June 2012 and has D&C 28th June. We are still in the no :sex: aloud stage of things but it is hard not too and we are super super scared about falling pregnant again....
> I am not even sure when my AF will return after the D&C.... how long was it before it returned with you all???
> 
> Did you just let nature take its course or did you prevent until 2 or 3 cycles and than go for it (so to speak).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> xoxo[
> 
> Welcome! I am truely sorry to learn about your loss. :hugs: how are you doing emotionally? The website Bethany posted for you is excellent. So I would definately recommend taking a look at it if you haven't yet.
> 
> I had a d&c on may 17. That cycle lasted 38 days. Af came it was normal. We are now ttc again. My obgyn gave us the green light at my two week checkup. They tell you to wait that long because they want to be sure everythings out, your uterus has time to shrink back to size and most importantly everything closes and heals properly so no infection occurs. If you choice not to wait don't worry many ppl try right away and some end up pregnant with beautiful babies. your body won't let you get pregnant unless its ready. It does take time for your body to get back to normal if you choose to wait for af. My doctor said she wouldnt of been concerned til after 3months. Nothing is normal after a loss.
> 
> I hope you and your husband are okay! We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

mummy to be said:


> Hi ladies.. Just wondering if i can join the chat here :( My husband and i lost out baby mid June 2012 and has D&C 28th June. We are still in the no :sex: aloud stage of things but it is hard not too and we are super super scared about falling pregnant again....
> I am not even sure when my AF will return after the D&C.... how long was it before it returned with you all???
> 
> Did you just let nature take its course or did you prevent until 2 or 3 cycles and than go for it (so to speak).
> 
> Thanks in advance
> xoxo

hi mummy to be, welcome. so sorry for ur loss honey. hope ur holding up ok. xxxx i had mmc and had d and e on 24th may. i got negative test after 2 and half weeks, we waited 2 weeks till bd (to prevent infection ) and then prevented when we did. i got af 5.5 weeks and it was fine, loads of people said it could be heavy r sore but mine was fine. we were told wait one af by one doc and 2 af by another doc. we were waiting 1 af but my OH was sent to storkeds country :) in texas to work for 5.5 weeks . he will be back in 3 weeks and then we ttc :) 
best of luck in which ever u decide to do, wait r try. :)
take care of urself, dont rush urself and dont put pressure on urself. u have been through a lot so look after urself and accept all help u can :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i have so much to catch up on :)
i stayed at my friends house last nt so no internet for me :)
we went to cinema and then out for a little bit for a girls bday at work, it was fun. 
i can still have some fun :) 

god jen i hope u be ok at work. that is scary. 
when im on the wards at work , they do xrays at times, u should see me run when i saw the xray machines while pregnant. :) i always keep my phone in my pocket by my tummy at work too , doh. 
horseypants hope urs is ok at work too honxx


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> i have so much to catch up on :)
> i stayed at my friends house last nt so no internet for me :)
> we went to cinema and then out for a little bit for a girls bday at work, it was fun.
> i can still have some fun :)
> 
> god jen i hope u be ok at work. that is scary.
> when im on the wards at work , they do xrays at times, u should see me run when i saw the xray machines while pregnant. :) i always keep my phone in my pocket by my tummy at work too , doh.
> horseypants hope urs is ok at work too honxx

So glad you had fun and a good day :)
Thank you i really hope so too. Starting my tww today. Came fast. definately felt ovulation and confirmed it with postive opk cm and cervix position.now the wait begins. How are you doing bethany?? :)


----------



## Storked

I'm not going to test for a while. Will wait for AF and if nothing...will test :blush:
I only have cheapie HPTs and they aren't very sensitive. I never got lines on FRER until my period was super late so may have to wait longer for these...unless AF shows!


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> I'm not going to test for a while. Will wait for AF and if nothing...will test :blush:
> I only have cheapie HPTs and they aren't very sensitive. I never got lines on FRER until my period was super late so may have to wait longer for these...unless AF shows!

Okay :)


----------



## lilesMom

arrggghhh come home Oh, im horny as hell with loads o cm . its perfect BD weather, hee hee :) i also seem to now get ov pain which i didnt get before loss. least i have lots of indicators that im goin back to normal cycle and timing be pretty good for OH coming home :)


----------



## jen435

What great news with perfect timing! :)


----------



## Storked

So glad you are normalizing! :D


----------



## lilesMom

yup im feeling really upbeat at the mo, getting excited about ttc now again :)
how ye doin? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Nothing happening here. Mostly going to be in the kitchen today making cookies and homemade pizza :)


----------



## lilesMom

yummy home made pizza :) what kind of cookies?
choc , choc chip ? my fave. 
il have to get on aplane i think hee hee


----------



## Storked

Peanut butter cookies today :D


----------



## lilesMom

i hate peanuts so il postpone the flight ha ha. my OH loves um though :)
although i do love pizza :)
i just made veg soup, my sis callin soon with her smallies , yey :) 
my fave kiddies :)


----------



## Storked

I hate peanuts too but not peanut butter. Strange huh? First things I will learn in Thai is "I'm allergic to seafood" and "I'm allergic to peanuts" :D I'm not allergic- I just really hate them!
MMM...veg soup. Minestrone now sounds good :)
You get to babysit??


----------



## lilesMom

they all stayed here for few hrs , was lovely, they r really funny :)
and they brought cake :) always good ha ha


----------



## horseypants

aww you guys are a ray of sunshine in here : ) i had to giggle when i read your post lile's mum. yay for happy homecomings!

i cant make sense of my chart and dont think im normalizing quite yet. ive been doing opks with no positives yet but ff thinks i o-ed. i think the application is just being "impatient"! i knew it might be a long cycle.... we'll see!

storked, glad to hear you are doing well xo hi jen!!!!! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

i hate opks, i always seem to have 2 lines all the time, no matter when i test :)
i was too late to test for my O last cycle i think and now ive used all my opks and by the time i ordered more and they came in the post i be too late for this one too :)
i also said i wouldnt bother ordering more unless ttc didnt work for me soonish :)
so i think il give up on um for now and if i need to later il get more. 
i may change my mind again tomoro ha ha


----------



## horseypants

ya, i hate opks too but i like poas! lol i feel you on the back and forth and with the two lines stuff! i usually have two lines, except after o - then sometimes, i'll get a few more clos to positives, but then i get at least fainter lines! for the past two weeks, it's been usually faint lines. my body is being weird still :) 

what do you have going on today? any cute preparations for OH?


----------



## lilesMom

its just gone 8 at nt here now, so not much goin on for rest of the day :)
he isnt back for another 3 weeks so no prep yet :) :)
how u doin? any news?


----------



## horseypants

fertility friend thinks i o-ed but i think i didnt

i have been doing a lot of day dreaming about the wedding, which will probably happen a year from now

work sucks!

i am eating celery!

:) i made OH a lunch to take to work cause im being cute like that lately :) he seems to like it :)


----------



## lilesMom

day dreaming about ur wedding sounds good, happy planning x
i really hate celery :)
just had some more cake, bold laura :)
im being nicer to every1, its made me realise life is too short for grudges, 
was never rude to people anyway but am being more considerate. 
its good for me and them :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, what kind of cake? I don't like raw celery but I will eat it in things. My spouse says I'm just picky hehe
horseypants, I didn't get a positive until Friday. It was weird! And men love it when you cook- I am making homemade pizza and a ton of cookies so he won't notice what a mess our house is :D

Life is too short for grudges or even drama. I see those things as a waste of my life energy. Makes me feel good!


----------



## horseypants

i can not deny i am sometimes too dramatic. i agree grudges only clog the works and should be dropped as quickly as possible :) sometimes they are seeded in some kind of miscommunication, so airing stuff often can help. -i went through a period where i was being "perfect," with no bad behavior. lately, i figure, at least i can admit my shortcomings and im always willing to try harder. i have been having a challenging time lately!


----------



## lilesMom

we all have our bad moments horseypants, we r only human :) 
i love cooking and OH does like it too :)
it was a sponge cake with cream, jam and strawberreis , my fave yum :)
still half in fridge calling me :)

i was only saying to someone the other day that nno fighting is ever necessary if people explain the feelings behind actions , just understanding why people r snappy r mean r anything else will allow u to forgive um and understand um :)
course im no angel sometimes it takes me a bit to put myself in their shoes :) ha ha


----------



## horseypants

YUM!


----------



## Storked

horseypants, I am very self-aware too. I always dwell on my faults and try to figure out why I am the way I am. I admit to the things that I am not logical about as well. Drives my spouse batty :)


----------



## Storked

Sounds tasty Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

it was :) 
im much more critcal of myself than i am of others, if i could learn to be as lenient on myself it would be good :)


----------



## Storked

I think AF may be on her way! No bleeding just feel crampy in a menstruating way


----------



## lilesMom

oh bags babe, still might not be xxxxxxx
if it is hope ur ok, maybe we can both have bfp next month. 
but dont write it off just yet x


----------



## horseypants

yes, dont write it off too soon. im sure you've heard, af feels just just like bfp due to progesterone!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies can I join u?? Going for a dnc in the morning... When can I bd again? When can I try? I just want a baby this yr has been the worse and such a rollercoaster. Xx


----------



## Storked

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies can I join u?? Going for a dnc in the morning... When can I bd again? When can I try? I just want a baby this yr has been the worse and such a rollercoaster. Xx

Welcome :flower: so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I was told that I could bd after two weeks and that I could try when I had my first cycle after the procedure. I am so sorry that you are having such a rough time. We will all get our sticky beans.


----------



## Storked

Laura and horseypants, I won't give up. But if AF comes I won't be too sad :)


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Laura and horseypants, I won't give up. But if AF comes I won't be too sad :)

:hugs: stay positive your time will come. Hoping for implantation cramps for you. Its not final til af shows. We are hear for you.

Sounds like you ladies had good days! :) all the baking and cooking talk sounds yummy.

Laura yay!! 3wks til oh is home!!! Hoping it goes fast for you. Glad your seeing the kids often!

Hi horsypants! Hoping you ovulated. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

CherylC3 said:


> Hey ladies can I join u?? Going for a dnc in the morning... When can I bd again? When can I try? I just want a baby this yr has been the worse and such a rollercoaster.
> 
> Welcome! I am very sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope everything goes okay for you tomorrow. As Bethany stated they tell you to wait two weeks so you can heal and close properly. They ask you to wait to prevent infection. As far as waiting too ttc after they recommend 2-3 cycles but its ultimately up to you. I am so sorry you are having such hard times. :hugs: hope you will be okay. We are here for you if you need to talk. Let us know how everything goes. Wishing you well.


----------



## Storked

If I am not pregnant this cycle I may put off TTC. My hubby and I are supposed to go to Thailand in April and...yeah :?
But I hate to put off a baby just to have fun abroad. Feels all kinds of wrong. Especially when I *really* want the baby. Grrr.


----------



## Sweetz33

Cheryl my docs said wait 1 cycle minimum.


----------



## lilesMom

welcome cheryl , i was given same advice as storked as regards bd and trying xxxxxxxxx big hugs to u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i may have to put off too storked, so peed off. 
my pma has taken a knock. i just got a call from my doc saying my liver enzymes r further elevated so she wants me to go to a consultant fast and not try till sorted. so annoying. i have been sick and allergy plagued for about 5 yrs on and off so maybe they cure me this time :)
had a feeling they might come back to me worse this time, hadnt been feeling too healthy :) hopefully they finally find what it is and bloody fix it :)

and dont feel bad bethany, its all ur choice, u r young to use a cliche. things will happen when they r meant to hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Oh no Laura! How soon do you see a consultant? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

she contacting them today and saying i need to be seen fast so im not sure when. prob within a 2 weeks she said. if they sort it super fast , i could be sorted for when OH comes home. not likely though irish health care is wicked slow. 
there goes my lotto money into cons ass pocket :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> she contacting them today and saying i need to be seen fast so im not sure when. prob within a 2 weeks she said. if they sort it super fast , i could be sorted for when OH comes home. not likely though irish health care is wicked slow.
> there goes my lotto money into cons ass pocket :)

I hope it goes by super fast! You are in my prayers honey :hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I think il wait 2 wks to :sex: then ntnp for a month then some obsessed ttc will begin lol... Lilesmom hope everything goes ok Hun...:hugs: 

I think a dnc is the best option after a mc it feels like closure. Xx 
:dust: ladies


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany and cheryl xxx
i agree with u cheryl , u know for sure ur sorted out properly , for want of a better phrase and can then wait to get back to normal , hopefully fast :)
it does feel really final but its like a definite line that helps u look forward if u know what i mean, take care sweetie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

cheryl :hugs:

lilesmum, keep us up to date on the docs. i hope it's an easy fix this time.

storked hang in there and dont give up, though thailand does sound pretty good :) sounds much better with a few drinks too!

i've oed or im about to


----------



## Storked

catch that eggy horseypants :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Laura i hope your consult goes well and comes back before your oh so you can ttc again soon. :hugs: youll be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Bethany no af yet could be good news. Dont lose hope. Your vacation sounds nice. Dh and i spent our first year of marriage to vacation. You are still young. Have faith you will be a mommy when the times right. :hugs:

Cheryl glad your finding closure. I didnt feel complete closure til i recieved the memorial card from the hospital. They put my sons ashes in the garden. Makes me feel some peace. Your two weeks should hopefully go fast. I hope you try to stay positive. You will have your rainbow baby in time.


----------



## jen435

Horseypants goodluck!!! Hope those swimmers catch that egg! :)


----------



## CherylC3

Horseypants get :sex: catch ur eggy 

Thanks guys the countdowns on... Hubby laughs at me cos I'm the one with the high sex drive lol....xxx


----------



## Preciousone

Hey ladies quick update i had to return to hospital today as my pregnancy tests are still dark lines ;( had bloods taken so we shall have to see what is going on ;( 

I have to go back in 48 hours and have them retested, please let me return to normal quickly ;(

FX TO YOU ALL XX


----------



## CherylC3

Preciousone said:


> Hey ladies quick update i had to return to hospital today as my pregnancy tests are still dark lines ;( had bloods taken so we shall have to see what is going on ;(
> 
> I have to go back in 48 hours and have them retested, please let me return to normal quickly ;(
> 
> FX TO YOU ALL XX

Aw hope ur ok Hun :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Preciousone said:


> Hey ladies quick update i had to return to hospital today as my pregnancy tests are still dark lines ;( had bloods taken so we shall have to see what is going on ;(
> 
> I have to go back in 48 hours and have them retested, please let me return to normal quickly ;(
> 
> FX TO YOU ALL XX

Wishing you well. :hug: is there any chance you could of fell pregnant again? If not i hope your hcg levels drop fast.


----------



## ehdo9967

Preciousone-- so glad you are going back! I had my first d&c on june 6th and on june 20th still had dark lines- i had to have a second d&c on june 21st and finally now don't have any line at all!


It was much longer recovery than i had wanted and that i'm sure you want but the most important thing is to monitor your recovery!

everyone told me to stop taking tests every day and that things were find, but I knew something was off!

As they say...."only you know your body!" So please let us know what blood tests say...its so rare to need another so I am sure you are fine, but if you need another and need support I am here :)


----------



## jen435

Im so confused. I had ewcm last week with very positive opk and symptoms saturday now im having Them again today i have no idea what to think. :shrug: i have ewcm very stringy and strong cramping pain today. We dtd monday at 830pm last with preseed. If i ovulated today do you think we missed our chance?? I really thought i was 4dpo but my cm is saying other wise. Not sure what to go by though my symptoms are painful atm... Any suggestions?


----------



## Storked

Wish I could help you Jen but this is all still new to me! I'm on CD32 and my CM appears to be drying up but no sign of AF. You could maybe be pregnant and are having an increase of CM?


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Wish I could help you Jen but this is all still new to me! I'm on CD32 and my CM appears to be drying up but no sign of AF. You could maybe be pregnant and are having an increase of CM?

Its okay thanks though :). Im only cycle day 18 i believe so cant be pregnant yet i dont think but would be incredible. As for you bethany you could very well be pregnant. Your 4 days late now arent you? My fingers are crossed for you and your in my prayers. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## Storked

I could be late but since it is the first cycle since the D&C, who knows right? I have decided that if no flow by next Wednesday then I will test :)
I hope this is your cycle honey!


----------



## jen435

Thank you! Really hope its yours also!


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, I had a D&C following a diagnosed blighted ovum on the 23rd June. I was told by the Gyane who performed the op I could try as soon as I felt ready, whereas my GP said to wait one cycle. However, after TTC for 9 years I don't want to wait. Do anyone know if you can ovulate while you still have HCG in your system? I thought I o'd last week however HPK came up positive still. I have had CWM now for 6 days maybe I am about to O now so very confused!! Has anyone had a BFP straight after a D&C without AF ever showing??


----------



## horseypants

lorna, loads of people do, but me - my body plays tricks with me after miscarriage and i always feel prego for a cycle or so... goodluck to you and to jen and storked. storked, im not sure... and jen, you're not charting are ya? sorry if i asked already.


----------



## jen435

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, I had a D&C following a diagnosed blighted ovum on the 23rd June. I was told by the Gyane who performed the op I could try as soon as I felt ready, whereas my GP said to wait one cycle. However, after TTC for 9 years I don't want to wait. Do anyone know if you can ovulate while you still have HCG in your system? I thought I o'd last week however HPK came up positive still. I have had CWM now for 6 days maybe I am about to O now so very confused!! Has anyone had a BFP straight after a D&C without AF ever showing??

Welcome :flower: i am very sorry for your loss. I dont believe you can ovulate when ur hcg levels are elevated. But you never know. After a loss its so hard to predict what our body is trying to do but i have heard you could be more fertile during this time. Im so sorry its taking you so long to become pregnant. I hope you have your rainbow baby quickly. Dont loss hope!


----------



## Storked

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, I had a D&C following a diagnosed blighted ovum on the 23rd June. I was told by the Gyane who performed the op I could try as soon as I felt ready, whereas my GP said to wait one cycle. However, after TTC for 9 years I don't want to wait. Do anyone know if you can ovulate while you still have HCG in your system? I thought I o'd last week however HPK came up positive still. I have had CWM now for 6 days maybe I am about to O now so very confused!! Has anyone had a BFP straight after a D&C without AF ever showing??

So sorry for your loss :hugs:
You can get a BFP without AF coming but...my understanding is that you won't ovulate until your hcg levels have normalized. And not everyone ovulates even then. It is different for everyone :?


----------



## CherylC3

jen435 said:


> Im so confused. I had ewcm last week with very positive opk and symptoms saturday now im having Them again today i have no idea what to think. :shrug: i have ewcm very stringy and strong cramping pain today. We dtd monday at 830pm last with preseed. If i ovulated today do you think we missed our chance?? I really thought i was 4dpo but my cm is saying other wise. Not sure what to go by though my symptoms are painful atm... Any suggestions?

Hi ur maybe having a second surge and ur ovulating or maybe your still ovulating now I do my OPKs once I get a pos I keep testing with them every day till they go neg...x

Or I cud be the start of implantation... Loads of cm is a good thing tho thts wot u get when ur pg... It normally drys up when af is coming. Xx

Hope u ladies get ur BFPs x


----------



## horseypants

jen, how's it looking today?


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants, jen and bethany best o luck this round :) 
cheryl hope ur back ttc soon as poss and all goes well xxx
precious one, hope tests go well for u honey and ur back ttc soon or pregnant already xxxxx
lorna welcome hon, sorry hon its under bad circumstances but welcome x
i have heard of loads of people who did . x

i got a date for consultant of sep 27th , if not for this new crap, we start ttc start of august, im so upset, its ages away . ive already waited 2 months . 
otherwise i go private and it could cost loads .


----------



## Storked

Laura, that is terrible. I am so sorry that you have to wait that long!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah and thats only for the first appointment, there will be tests and stuff after that with more of a wait, i dont know what to do cos i have no way of knowing how costly the other option will be when i dont know whats wrong. arrrggghhh :)

how r u? u test? xxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> yeah and thats only for the first appointment, there will be tests and stuff after that with more of a wait, i dont know what to do cos i have no way of knowing how costly the other option will be when i dont know whats wrong. arrrggghhh :)
> 
> how r u? u test? xxx

That sucks Laura! You are scared and they are making you wait!! :growlmad:
Alright here. CD 33 and no sign of AF. I may test on Sunday for hubby but really plan to test next Wednesday


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, x
its looking good so chicken , thats great :)
i wish i was u :)


----------



## lilesMom

think i may go private , i dont know if i stay sane if i wait. i do have health insurance but it only covers percentage and part payment but i think its prob worth it


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> thanks babe, x
> its looking good so chicken , thats great :)
> i wish i was u :)

And I wish I had a cool accent like YOU :winkwink:
If I am pregnant then I feel like a jerk because I have been drinking a lot of caffeinated soda *takes another sip*


----------



## lilesMom

there is no proof on caffiene doin anything really, its just a maybe. if it did something they would prob prove it by now 
it will be great :)


----------



## Storked

And there is no way for you to calculate the cost? :(


----------



## lilesMom

no babe cos it depends what tests they send me for, they all cost diff amounts, if i go into hosp health insurance covers it all but if its out patient visits i have to pay it and get some back, could be high enough with all visits if i have to keep going back, bags


----------



## Storked

Dangit!


----------



## lilesMom

yup :)


----------



## horseypants

lilesmom, gr. not sure what advice to give you : (

i have insurance that sucks too


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> no babe cos it depends what tests they send me for, they all cost diff amounts, if i go into hosp health insurance covers it all but if its out patient visits i have to pay it and get some back, could be high enough with all visits if i have to keep going back, bags[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm so sorry Laura. I really wish they had fast answers for you and could know exactly how to help you. Why make you wait til Sept 27 :growlmad: makes me angry just hearing it. Doctors just don't understand. Is there any possible way to be seen early? Maybe they have a waiting list for cancellations? Wish there was some way to help you. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Horseypants yes I'm charting cm, cervix position, using opks, symptoms not temping though. I wake up at all different times so it just didn't work well for me.

Cheryl I really hope its implantation. My opk was negative yes and today though. I've been dtd every 48 hours or less since af went away so if i ovulated there should of been swimmers. Hopefully a good egg... who knows. 

Lots of cm still its not stretchy anymore kinda creamy now but still wet (sorry tmi). Its been 9 days of this now. Cycle day 19... no idea what to think... trying to stay positive.

How are you ladies?

Bethany excited for you. Sounds promising and you are so strong for not testing yet. Fingers crossed!

I had a good day today. Worked 4hrs had my mom surprise me by inviting me to see a movie. We went to see Ted. I also went clothes shopping. Its so hard to buy clothes when all i want is to be in the maternity section. I bought large tanks dresses when im a small/medium!!! I would be a lil over 6monthes now. But at least can finally say I'm ready for vacation monday  sad to leave my puppy though. But I know he will be okay. I hope everyone else had a good day.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Horseypants yes I'm charting cm, cervix position, using opks, symptoms not temping though. I wake up at all different times so it just didn't work well for me.
> 
> Cheryl I really hope its implantation. My opk was negative yes and today though. I've been dtd every 48 hours or less since af went away so if i ovulated there should of been swimmers. Hopefully a good egg... who knows.
> 
> Lots of cm still its not stretchy anymore kinda creamy now but still wet (sorry tmi). Its been 9 days of this now. Cycle day 19... no idea what to think... trying to stay positive.
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> Bethany excited for you. Sounds promising and you are so strong for not testing yet. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I had a good day today. Worked 4hrs had my mom surprise me by inviting me to see a movie. We went to see Ted. I also went clothes shopping. Its so hard to buy clothes when all i want is to be in the maternity section. I bought large tanks dresses when im a small/medium!!! I would be a lil over 6monthes now. But at least can finally say I'm ready for vacation monday  sad to leave my puppy though. But I know he will be okay. I hope everyone else had a good day.

My spouse wants me to test in the morning. Not sure that it will happen as I am terrified.
I completely understand about the maternity clothes :hugs:
Have a good vacation and cuddle your puppy bunches before you go :flower:


----------



## CherylC3

Jen hopefully u have covered it and get ur BFP xx
Stoked I'm excited hoping for a BFP also..xx
Lilesmom we're going to be ttc again at the same time, I hope u get pregnant before end sept Hun...x

My bloods are getting done on the 24th July and if nothing is wrong with me they will test hubby xx


----------



## ehdo9967

storked I am thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Horseypants yes I'm charting cm, cervix position, using opks, symptoms not temping though. I wake up at all different times so it just didn't work well for me.
> 
> Cheryl I really hope its implantation. My opk was negative yes and today though. I've been dtd every 48 hours or less since af went away so if i ovulated there should of been swimmers. Hopefully a good egg... who knows.
> 
> Lots of cm still its not stretchy anymore kinda creamy now but still wet (sorry tmi). Its been 9 days of this now. Cycle day 19... no idea what to think... trying to stay positive.
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> Bethany excited for you. Sounds promising and you are so strong for not testing yet. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I had a good day today. Worked 4hrs had my mom surprise me by inviting me to see a movie. We went to see Ted. I also went clothes shopping. Its so hard to buy clothes when all i want is to be in the maternity section. I bought large tanks dresses when im a small/medium!!! I would be a lil over 6monthes now. But at least can finally say I'm ready for vacation monday  sad to leave my puppy though. But I know he will be okay. I hope everyone else had a good day.
> 
> My spouse wants me to test in the morning. Not sure that it will happen as I am terrified.
> I completely understand about the maternity clothes :hugs:
> Have a good vacation and cuddle your puppy bunches before you go :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I am cuddling him as much as I can. I was packing his stuff today and mine and he started pouting I think he senses we are getting ready to leave. I just hope he is okay and trusts we are coming back.

Hope you did what's best for you today. :hugs: thinking of you and hoping for good news.


----------



## jen435

Cheryl good luck with your blood work I hope you are okay and so is your husband. Just hope everything goes well for you.:hugs:


----------



## Storked

I uhh...peed my FMU in the toilet so no testing. I'd rather hold off until Wednesday...Sunday I may test but am afraid that it is too dang early.
Animals can totally sense things can't they? My kitten will push at us with his paws when he feels he isn't getting enough attention. My spouse says it is the most humanoid thing he has seen an animal do.
He will also smack with his paws when he gets annoyed. Very funny :)


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> I uhh...peed my FMU in the toilet so no testing. I'd rather hold off until Wednesday...Sunday I may test but am afraid that it is too dang early.
> Animals can totally sense things can't they? My kitten will push at us with his paws when he feels he isn't getting enough attention. My spouse says it is the most humanoid thing he has seen an animal do.
> He will also smack with his paws when he gets annoyed. Very funny :)

Lol so cute! I think he may sense something :) i hope you test sunday since i leave mon but ill def come on weds if you wait to hopefully hear some news! :)

Laura i hope your okay :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I don't feel pregnant, just like I have the flu :(


----------



## jen435

Thats how i was when i found out i was pregnant in feb. I went to my family doctor and they gave me amoxicillin i had a fever achy tired sore throat congestion. Same day came home used cheap test and came up positive. Was scared to take meds if i was. Hmmm now im wondering....


----------



## Storked

No fever. Just hurt everywhere. I'm always congested though hehe. And I have definitely been more tired than usual. I went to bed at 11pm and woke up at 1:30pm today. Crazy isn't it?
I just don't feel pregnant. If it turns out that I am then I will most assuredly quit complaining.


----------



## horseypants

storked, sounds very promising


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> no babe cos it depends what tests they send me for, they all cost diff amounts, if i go into hosp health insurance covers it all but if its out patient visits i have to pay it and get some back, could be high enough with all visits if i have to keep going back, bags[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm so sorry Laura. I really wish they had fast answers for you and could know exactly how to help you. Why make you wait til Sept 27 :growlmad: makes me angry just hearing it. Doctors just don't understand. Is there any possible way to be seen early? Maybe they have a waiting list for cancellations? Wish there was some way to help you. :hugs:
> 
> thanks guys, i tried that today , they dont do it any more apparently, so stupid, its in my hosp i could be there in 5 mins if someone didnt show up.
> trying to go private now but apparently she is on hols for most of august and her secertary is on hols for july so i dont know if i can get app any earlier, so fed up. ireland sucks :)Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

have a nice hol jen, u deserve lots o nice things x
fx bethany :)
everyone here lots o :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storked

Thanls horseypants!
Laura, move to America. You will be loved by all ;)


----------



## lilesMom

very tempting, visa may be problem :)


----------



## lilesMom

i think i might try a detox and get my own doc to check levels again and if they arent too bad i might ttc anyway when OH comes home, dont think i can wait that long :)


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies!

Bethany definately sound promising :) but at the same time I hope you feel better. 

Laura I wish they could see you sooner. The health care system seems different there then in us. I'm now in a way glad my grandparents moved here. Though I must say Ireland is beautiful and I love the accent! I hope detoxing helps you and your able to fall pregnant and have a h&h 9months when you choose to try. at this point I'm not really sure there is a right or wrong way. Hugs I hope you and oh can find peace with you decision.


----------



## Storked

Try it Laura!
Jen, thanks :hugs: I ended up taking ibuprofen for a raging fever and feel a million times better- so good that I ate a pint of Bluebell ice cream and a bag of shredded cheese :blush:
That accent is beautiful isn't it Jen? :)


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Try it Laura!
> Jen, thanks :hugs: I ended up taking ibuprofen for a raging fever and feel a million times better- so good that I ate a pint of Bluebell ice cream and a bag of shredded cheese :blush:
> That accent is beautiful isn't it Jen? :)

It sure is beautiful. :)

Glad your feeling bettee. Next time take tylenol for your fever. Its safer for baby just incase you are. I really really think you could be. Yummy cheese and ice cream your body wants the calcium :) hmmm if ur pregnant id guess boy maybe...


----------



## jen435

I really hope im not imagining what im feeling. I never feel nausea not even with my last pregnancy did i vomit once. My stomach feels so odd pressure pulling mild to dull craming bloated loads to creamy wet cm still (sorry tmi) and my boobs are tingling alot.. Im trying not to think about it and im staying busy. The tww always goes slow. I think whats getting to me is the fact im going to vaca and could go jet skiing on amusement rides and have a wine cooler if i knew. Im also scared to go into ocean with waves and cause a possible mc. Cycle day 21. Bethany i bought a pack a snapple for vaca its the only time i dont drink water always. Do you think the caffine in tea is safe? Im considering leaving it home. So many decisions to makes when your thinking just maybe its the month. Ill be sad if im not since im vomiting and i never do that in my life!


----------



## Storked

We planned to get acetaminophen when we weren't feeling so bad- I am on my third fever and DH on his second :cry:
As for the caffeine dear, what do you feel comfortable with? I have been drinking soda just because depriving myself before didn't make my baby stay longer. Do whatever you can live with :hugs:
And Jen that sounds promising! I have got everything crossed for you- when are you planning to test??


----------



## lilesMom

ooohhh exciting , fx crossed for ye both. 
i dont think some caffeine will hurt hon, loads o people keep drinking coffee all d time and have healthy babas :) 
thanks for d encouragement , i feel much better today again, it will happen when it is meant to happen , i will now stop stressing ha ha ( for today anyway :) ) 
im on the edge of my seat to find out for ye, i cant imagine how nervy but nice it is for ye :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

lilesMom said:


> ooohhh exciting , fx crossed for ye both.
> i dont think some caffeine will hurt hon, loads o people keep drinking coffee all d time and have healthy babas :)
> thanks for d encouragement , i feel much better today again, it will happen when it is meant to happen , i will now stop stressing ha ha ( for today anyway :) )
> im on the edge of my seat to find out for ye, i cant imagine how nervy but nice it is for ye :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you! Decided to just bring water. Had issues once so dont want to chance anything just incase. You ladies are correct though my doctor said 200mg a day is safe and helps with headaches. Glad ur switching to tylenol. Hope you and your hubby feel better. Im soo excited for you to test! :) ill be testing next sat if af doesnt come. Kinda worried to test too soon so vacation will help me not test early. I usually am late and then wait to test then finally give in when im 5 days late to find a bfn and af arriving that evening.... Its like my body relaxes after bfn and next cycle begins.

Laura glad your having a good day! Hope you have many more!!!


----------



## lilesMom

have a great hol hon, u deserve nothing but nice things :) xxx
ur prob right on the water, just for ur own peace of mind , it shouldnt cause harm but u would qs urself if god forbid anything did happen. xxx
will u be off the radar for us till ur home so? have a fab hol and fingers crossed for sat. 
i had pain after my d and e and no bleeding really, i went to my doc about it and at the doc office the bleeding started :) i think the stress holds it off :)
how r u bethany? hope ur fever broke and u r feeling better xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

where is everyone else, how ye doin ? xxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Hun I'm gd just one more wk till I can try hate being in limbo... How are u?xx


----------



## lilesMom

the waiting really sucks doesnt it, it can be hard to focus on other stuff :) 
i keep having to change the amount of time im waiting which s v annoying but im good now, im much better than i was. im only sad sometimes :)
r u feeling any better hon x


----------



## jen435

Bethany thinking of you! Wishing you well and hoping you and dh fevers broke and are feeling better.

Laura i will be on once. In a while im sure as long as my phone service has internet. 

Hope everone is doing well!


----------



## lilesMom

have fun babe


----------



## lilesMom

bethany u ok babe xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm ok I bd last night bad me :( it wasn't sore but I got told to wait 2 wks and I never even waited a week oops..but wasn't sore so hoping I'm ok... Will be starting my OPKs on sat I think I'm just going to try and fall pg before af this time cos even tho I'm getting tests done it might just be bad luck so I'm hoping for third time lucky. X


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u hon xxxx


----------



## horseypants

liles mom xoxoxoxx 

hi everyone. i'm on 2ww, being hopeful, testing probably wednesday (day after tomorrow)

i was super moody this weekend and now am doing the early shift at work. that's me in a nutshell 

good luck to everyone wherever you're at with things today


----------



## jen435

Bethany wishing you well. Hope your okay. Hugs 

Laura thank you. Weather Is beautful for beach. I am having severe abdominal pain maybe af is coming but its not that kinda pain. 

Cheryl. They. Tell you to wait to make sure you close properly. And don't get infection... You should be okay though. I know its hard to wait i only waited because i didn't want an infection. Then have to wait longer. Goodluck!!

Horseypants tww takes forever but the way i see it is its either a bfp. Or the opportunity to try again both a blessing. Fxd


----------



## horseypants

cheryl, dont worry - lots of people dont wait and many do get prego again right away! In hindsight, i regret having missed that chance :p


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants fx hon, xxxxx exciting :) jen is right each af even though dissappointing is one step closer to baby :)
cheryl lots o people do get pregnant before af and have no problem, i think a lot of these things are unpredictable so its a tough choice to make, hope it works out great for u x
jen i had bouts of pain too, someone said maybe its uterus contracting back into shape xxx hope it doesnt affect ur hol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany im worried r u alright xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Bethany where's she went ??xx


----------



## jen435

Bethany hope your okay. Where are you???


----------



## jen435

Hey! How is everyone?


----------



## lilesMom

hi babe how goes d hols? 
im fine thanks babe, nothing new here really :)
im getting worried about bethany though, hope ur alright hon xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies started my OPKs on mon couldn't wait lol but they are getting darker so I'm hoping to get my +OPK soon,, how are you ladies getting on?Xx


----------



## JFG

Hi, after 18 months of ttc I was also due with #1 October but had to have my d&e done at 10 weeks due to there being no heartbeat :cry:. 
I was told to wait 2 weeks before bd'ing and for af to TTC again i have had 2 af's since and just waiting for my 3rd...but its 10 days late so far, with BFN's so obviously my cycle is now all over the place after the d&e :(


----------



## jen435

Laura Im worried also. Really hoping she is okay and feeling better. Bethany we miss you. How are you? Its getting closer to dh to come home! Excited for you just to have him back. Vacation is fun. Im starting to think af is on the way. Guess +opk and bding everyother day up til + then everyday after just might not be the best way. Staying positive til af shows up though. 

Cheryl Goodluck!!! I hope you get your +opk. Soon!! :) sometimes starting early is good wouldn't want to miss your first positive. :)

Jfg. Hi! Welcome! :flower: Im very sorry for your loss. How are you feeling? After a d&c it seems like nothing is normal. Hopefully you emulated later and are possibly wait for bfp?? I hope things get back to normal for you and that your okay. How long was your last two cycles?


----------



## JFG

Thanks Jen, well my cycles are usually irregular anyway and I conceived on Metformin and Clomid but not taking these any more so thats probably why they are all over the place again. My first af came 40 days after d&c and then I had a 29 day cycle and am currently on cd39 with no af and no bfp so who knows! My periods have stopped completely before so i just hope that thats not the case again now! I am being re-referred to another hospital so hopefully they will sort me out although it tends to be a long process of tests and appointments!


----------



## Storked

Hi ladies!
I didn't mean to be absent so long but it turns out that I had a nasty kidney infection. One that left me with a heart murmur that I have to get checked out in a couple of weeks. Last night was my third night of antibiotics but my first without a high fever so victory! I'm on pretty strong meds so not sure if I can TTC this cycle- will ask my doctor tomorrow.
Oh and AF came Monday when I was going to the doctor, which I am not sad about because I had had really high fevers.
I love and missed you guys!

So my doctor just called and asked for the number of my primary care physician (my hometown doctor)...this is never happened to me before. I don't care if they have my records since I live here for now I have just never actually had a clinic care enough to get all the records lol. I thought it was weird.


----------



## lilesMom

storked so glad ur back, was worried xx missed ur face :)
welcome jfg. hope things normalise for u soon honey xxx
cheryl good luck honey this cycle xxxxxx
jen last but not least :) glad ur hols r good , u deserve some fun :)


----------



## horseypants

aww storked - i'm glad they are taking good care of you. xo


----------



## lilesMom

hey horseypants how u doin xxx


----------



## horseypants

lilesmom, you're gonna be sorry you asked! ;)

i'm sad. i'm out this cycle and i really had my hopes up there for a few days. now i really want af to come on time. and i need a drink. 

work is being a bitch.

:)

but i love you guys!

what's the update from your world?

oh, here's a funny tidbit: my OH has been reading that sexy book - fifty shades of...
he's a riot. i think the man must be a lesbian or at least a housewife. he's so turned on by it. i had him read me a juicy passage over dinner yesterday and he was so cute.


----------



## lilesMom

im not sorry babe, this is our place to rant :) hee hee
how do u know ur out if u havent got af babe? still hope :)
dumb work, i hate mine at d mo too :)
i just read the first 2 books, the first one is good and juicy, the second one not so much :) it gets extra hammy and not enough sexy bits in it :) it does turn me on though i must say :) frustrating since OH is still away. one week and 2 days left. 

ive gotten so used to being on my own now, im gone a bit weird, my house is so clean, im not missin him as much. thats sounds so bad , but im less sad and feel stronger so dont need him as much as i did before. i am a tiny bit resentfull of the time he left me at and i didnt realise it till now, now he is nearly home !! im also achy and think af be tomoro or day after, i always get into a bit of a funk 2 days before it. im sore but cant take pain killers cos of my liver , oh well :) now ur sorry u asked ha ha


----------



## CherylC3

I started it but stopped it last wk with everything tht was going on so will read it again next wk.. It's pure filth. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

it is but its enjoyable filth hee hee


----------



## Storked

Hi everyone! I'm on my phone so won't type too much but :dust: ladies!
My husband turned his resume over to Bangkok and we hope to be relocating. I'm praying hard for it.


----------



## jen435

Storked said:


> Hi ladies!
> I didn't mean to be absent so long but it turns out that I had a nasty kidney infection. One that left me with a heart murmur that I have to get checked out in a couple of weeks. Last night was my third night of antibiotics but my first without a high fever so victory! I'm on pretty strong meds so not sure if I can TTC this cycle- will ask my doctor tomorrow.
> Oh and AF came Monday when I was going to the doctor, which I am not sad about because I had had really high fevers.
> I love and missed you guys!
> 
> So my doctor just called and asked for the number of my primary care physician (my hometown doctor)...this is never happened to me before. I don't care if they have my records since I live here for now I have just never actually had a clinic care enough to get all the records lol. I thought it was weird.

Bethany I'm sooo sorry you were so sick :hugs: I hope you are feeling better. Very glad to hear you have a caring physician. They are very hard to find. Please take care of yourself. I was really hoping your symptoms was just from pregnancy but after all you have been through its a blessing you are not ATM. When your healthy enough i really hope it happens right away. You have been through so much this year 2013 is sounding pretty good right now hopefully making us parents and to be very healthy. How is your husband? Hope all is okay and I'm sooo glad your back!!! :flower:


----------



## jen435

Bethany good luck to your husband on the job!!!
Jfg I hope your body goes back to normal soon for you.
Lilysmom its so nice having a clean house. My dh is great at rearranging things. It drives me nuts. I hope that you'll be excited once you see him and won't resent him so much. I wish you the best with you decision to try or not this cycle. I wish you levels where normal. Your cycle is so perfect for dh arrival to try.
Cheryl how are you doing so far this cycle?
Horseypants I know how frustrating it is waiting for af or bfp. I'm right there with you. I caved in today and used a cheapie in afternoon. Bad mistake CD 27 12dpo and bfn. No sign of my usual af symptoms but I'm just thinking maybe my body needs time to regulate still. Trying to stay positive at the same time. Just remember your still in as long as she doesn't arrive. So stay positive. :)

:dust:


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I didn't mean to be absent so long but it turns out that I had a nasty kidney infection. One that left me with a heart murmur that I have to get checked out in a couple of weeks. Last night was my third night of antibiotics but my first without a high fever so victory! I'm on pretty strong meds so not sure if I can TTC this cycle- will ask my doctor tomorrow.
> Oh and AF came Monday when I was going to the doctor, which I am not sad about because I had had really high fevers.
> I love and missed you guys!
> 
> So my doctor just called and asked for the number of my primary care physician (my hometown doctor)...this is never happened to me before. I don't care if they have my records since I live here for now I have just never actually had a clinic care enough to get all the records lol. I thought it was weird.
> 
> Bethany I'm sooo sorry you were so sick :hugs: I hope you are feeling better. Very glad to hear you have a caring physician. They are very hard to find. Please take care of yourself. I was really hoping your symptoms was just from pregnancy but after all you have been through its a blessing you are not ATM. When your healthy enough i really hope it happens right away. You have been through so much this year 2013 is sounding pretty good right now hopefully making us parents and to be very healthy. How is your husband? Hope all is okay and I'm sooo glad your back!!! :flower:Click to expand...

I am feeling so much better. Appetite is slowly returning but my strength will be diminished for a while due to meds. My husband has been great while I was sick- he was so kind and took amazing care of me. But it looks like unless we relocate first...TTC may have to be put on hold until April. We plan to be in Thailand then and my OB won't let me fly pregnant. Sadly.
Jen, you are very sweet :hugs: you will definitely be a parent to a sweet-smelling baby before you know it. All of us will. We deserve our sweet little ones :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany congrats on the move fx for u. :) glad ur startin to feel better :)
thanks jen, yeah timing should be good, i dont know what to do really , i should wait but i dont want to :) i might ring my doc on mon and go in tues if she will do it, for another blood test. i know once he comes home il want to try even more. keep trying to convince myself im ok waiting but im not, im back to crying bouts again so im obvs not ok with it :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany so glad your feeling better and dh took great care of you! :) I hope everything works in your favor and you can relocate. I wasn't aware pregnant women couldn't fly. Very good to know thou. 

Laura good luck with your doctor I hope your blood work comes back okay. I can't blame you for wanting to ttc. You deserve to try again. Fxd that good news come your way soon!!! Also lots of hugs to you. I hope once your dh is home you find the comfort you need to find happiness and not be so sad.

CD 29 and 15dpo today... I caved in used frer 6days sooner with fmu sat... bfn :( no af though to trying to stay positive. No symptoms really either they come and go so I wonder if its my imagination.... after my d&c I had a 38 day cycle so since this is my first real cycle. I'm either pregnant (highly doubt thou) or my cycle will be longer then my 28 day cycle I always had prior to pregnancy... Bethany how many days was you cycle this past cycle? I recall you going by 28 days but then you were late also weren't you?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Storked

Jen, I just can't fly because of my clotting issues :(
As for my cycle...38 days! Way too long :O


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany im sorry :( 

38cd is soo long. I guess ill be the same since af came exactly 38cd after d&c. Thank you for heads up! I thought it was only that long bc it took body time to get bfn. All well. Im cd 30 today only 8days to go. I think ill be temping next cycle im just nervous to since i wake up at all different times due to work. If af shows its ugly face ill have the due date around my bday!! The day i pretty much found out i was tossing my son. Ill also have to try soy because im starting to think maybe my body didn't ovulate .. Im starting to lose hope in this cycle and stay positive just incase there is a next.


----------



## lilesMom

fx crossed for u jen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hi all :)
i had alovely day playing with my nieces and nephews, we all went for lunch and to a wild life park for my mom bday, was lovely :)


----------



## jen435

Thank you! :)

Im so glad you had a great day!


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u jen, xxxx
how u feelin bethany?
how is every1?


----------



## Storked

I don't check in much I'm afraid. Me and my spouse haven't quite decided but we may delay TTC for a bit even though I hate to. Dunno, very sad and conflicted.
Jen, hope you like the soy! I did.
Laura, sounds like a fun time you had :)


----------



## lilesMom

its a tough decision to make isnt it. il prob have to delay it too for a bit, hope not too long. if it is better for ye, do delay it, i know its hard but if its better in long run, hope ye can reach a decision ye can both be happy with xxxx
was a lovely day, it put me in much better form :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies got my pos OPK yesterday so I've had lots of baby dancing. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

woo hoo cheryl. fx for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope I get it this month. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

no reason why u shouldnt hon, i really hope u do xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

but have fun trying as well ha ha


----------



## jen435

Cheryl goodluck!!! :) catch that egg! Hoping this is your month!

Laura and bethany wishing you comfort with your decision. Hugs


----------



## jen435

How is everyone?


----------



## horseypants

im waiting for af to start. spotted yesterday and had a huge temp drop today. how you, jen?


----------



## SamsMum

Hey ladies - 1 day post ERPC. Think I've got away lightly as only minimal pain and no bleeding at all today. Got follow up HCG blood test next tues but hoping to get a negative HPT myself before then. How long did it take you all to get your BFN HPT post ERPC/D&C? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

I counted cd1 as dnc day and had a neg hpt on cd 7 and started my OPKs then and got my pos on cd13 so u will return to normal soon Hun. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey sams mum sorry for ur loss. it varies from person to person, it took me 2 and half weeks but my hcg was very high, it had gone over 45000. think thats why it took longer to come back down, take it easy on urself for a bit, xxxxxxx


----------



## SamsMum

Thanks both. My Hcg was only 310 (but rising due to blighted ovum) so hopefully it should come down pretty quick assuming they got the sac yesterday. It was too small for them to see so hpt's should tell!

Best of luck for ttc! xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh it should come down fast so hon, best o luck in ttc xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Samsmum so sorry for your loss. Your hcg levels should come down rather quickly. Will you be ttc right away? Goodluck if you choose to.

Horseypants don't lose hope but Im right there with you. Cd 31 haven't tested since bfn on 14dpo on sat scared my cycle is just messed up or something. Though found it odd that my fame doc called today saying the ordered me to go for woodwork. Giving myself til wed they didn't like it very much but i can't take that type of disappointment.

As for today i feel terrible. Its my nieces 3rd bday today. She slept over sun. Monday was her moms 21st bday which is my sister. My brother came with her to pick amber up. Something didn't feel right when they left. Im horrified at how irresponsible my sister n brother are and that they almost were all killed. The cops said they are lucky to be alive. My sister lets brothere Drive her car now its totaled they hit a tree and totaled someone's deck. They smoked some kinda tobacco that could paralyze you. Im in tears my poor nice. My husband wants nothing to do with my family at all but i can't help but feel bad as the older sister.


----------



## LornaMJ

Sorry for your loss Samsmum....I only checked my HCG via HPT a week after my D&C and it was still positive. However AF showed 29 post D&C which is my cycle length so I assume it has all returned to normal. I will be TTC again this month. 

Good luck to you all and babydust xx


----------



## mommylov

Room for one more? Im so sorry to hear about everyones loses. Unfort I am here for the same reasons. I found out my husband and I lost our first baby last tuesday:nope:. I was suppose to be 10w but the baby was only 8w :cry: I had a D&C on thursday and am still recovering. I went in for a followup today because I had cramping but everything seemed to check out normal. My dr said that I may be having issues with constipation (Sorry, TMI). I so badly want to have a baby with my DH and we talked about it and he is on board for trying again when we can. I know this is more common than I thought but I am still terrified of not being able to have a LO of our own. Did anyone else feel this way? Any success stories?


----------



## lilesMom

oh god jen, thats awfull !!! hope they all ok xxxxx

welcome lorna :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey mommylove , we posted at the same time :) welcome babe. 
def know how u r feeling , i def worry that i wont be able to hve my own buby. 
but we have no increased risk after one mc at all to everyone else just starting out :) 
take it easy on urself and take care, its a very tough time , big hugs to all the ladies here but espeacially the newer ones xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
it will get a bit better with time, 
best o luck to all in ttc xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thansk lilesmom! From what I read, everyone on here is so sweet and I am so glad I found this group! I really hope we all can get through this and that we all get our LO's that we so ache for. It has been so hard and DH just moved out here so I ahve felt very alone with no family around. He has been so great and supportive but I feel better knowing that I am not alone and that many others are going through the same thing DH and I are going through. Sticky baby dust to all!!!! :dust: XOXO :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

meant to say that DH AND I moved out here... oops!


----------



## lilesMom

its only a matter of time for our bfps ( not too much time i hope ) :)
thanks babe , u seem really sweet too. we can all help each other and keep us entertained through the waity patches :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

this site and this thread is great for support :) x


----------



## lilesMom

how is everyone?
jen hows d hol?
bethany any news on job/move xxx
cheryl how u doin? 
how u holdin up mommylove?
horseypants long time no hear, how u keepin x
lorna and samsmum how ye doin?
soz if i missed anyone xxxxxxx


----------



## SamsMum

Hey, hope everyone is ok.

2 days past ERPC and feeling ok. HPT line has really faded in just a day so it looks like they got the sac out and fx'd for that negative HPT within a few days. Will be onto the OPK's then! Good luck for 4 days time lilesmon.


----------



## lilesMom

good sams mum , u seem to be coming back to normal fast , that is great. not great that u r in position but great that its not worse xxxxx
my ticker is wrong now, im not sure how much u read but he is home in 4 days but we cant ttc just yet cos now ive problem with my liver they wanna check out first. lets hope its just cos of all d drugs i had to take and nothing else :) i tried to fix my ticker but couldnt and i dont wanna remove it cos its my count down to OH home. 
that was long winded :) ha ha x


----------



## jen435

Welcome ladies! Im so sorry to hear of your losses. :( i hope everyone is holding up okay

Im cycle day 32 18dpo. Still bfn. I started a cold yesterday nausea sore throat congested tired dizzy. Ink what's going on but i think my body isnt back to normal yet.. Lilies so glad your dh will be home soon. Fxd that your levels go down and you can try again real soon. Samsmum so glad your almost back to opks. Your body is returning to normal quik . Ill have to second. Liliesmoms post. My cell keyboard is being touchy atm.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I'm gd 3dpo sore bbs:holly: bumpy nips, creamy cm and greasy spotty fac and neck but it's way too early for symtoms I think..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Woohoo lilesmom nearly ttc time. Xx


----------



## SamsMum

Good luck CHeryl! x


----------



## horseypants

i'm on cd3 :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is well. Hey lilesmom... going to try soon i see? YAY!!!!
Im doing ok, still recovering from my D&C from last thursday. I went to the dr on tuesday because I had bad pains (felt like gas) and then checked to make sure I didnt have an infection which I didnt. Then went back yesterday and they did an ultrasound on me and saw that I had leftover tissue from the pregnancy.. guess it was missed when they did the D&C which can happen sometimes. :sadangel: So I was prescribed meds and am suppose to take it this weekend to try and pass the leftover tissue naturally and then go back for another ultrasound to make sure its all gone. DH and I so badly want to move on but it just seems like we cant. Hopefully these meds do the trick!

Welcome to any new members. Im sure you are here for the same reason, so sorry for your losses. I hope everyone finds comfort in this forum, I surely have in the short time I have been here! Hope everyone is doing well! :flower::hugs:


----------



## jen435

Horseypants and Cheryl good luck this cycle!! Praying those swimmers catch that egg and you both have your bfp this cycle! Fxd :)

Mommyluv :hug: I'm so sorry tissue was left behind :( I really pray that medication does the trick and you are back to ttc soon. Also hope you and your husband find some kind of comfort in the days to come.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thank Jen!! I just saw you got married on 10/8/10... Dh and I got married on 10/10/10 how funny!!! Lots of hugs to you too and all the other ladies here!:kiss:


----------



## jen435

Aww that's so cool! :)


----------



## Storked

Howdy guys! Sorry to have been absent but I haven't been TTC- got a nasty yeast infection from the antibiotics so haven't been having sex. 
I see my great-nephew next weekend though and may get baby fever :)
:dust: ladies


----------



## mommylov

Sorry to hear storked... Wishing you a speedy recovery! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Sorry to hear storked... Wishing you a speedy recovery! :thumbup:

Same to you- I hope you can move on soon :hugs:


----------



## SamsMum

Advice/thoughts needed please ladies!

Began M/c on 28th June.
Passed everything but the sac
Had D&C this Monday to remove sac
No bleeding whatsoever Tues or Weds, not even spotting
Thurs night began bleeding and still am. No clots, just like a period.

Now, if I were to count the day I began miscarrying last month as CD1, then last night my 'period' would have been due if none of this had happened. However, as it's only 3 days since the D&C I wonder if it is just post-op bleeding or my body's attempt at a period??

Any thoughts appreciated! 

L xx


----------



## mommylov

SamsMum said:


> Advice/thoughts needed please ladies!
> 
> Began M/c on 28th June.
> Passed everything but the sac
> Had D&C this Monday to remove sac
> No bleeding whatsoever Tues or Weds, not even spotting
> Thurs night began bleeding and still am. No clots, just like a period.
> 
> Now, if I were to count the day I began miscarrying last month as CD1, then last night my 'period' would have been due if none of this had happened. However, as it's only 3 days since the D&C I wonder if it is just post-op bleeding or my body's attempt at a period??
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated!
> 
> L xx

I had my D&C done last thrusday and I didnt have too much bleeding the day of and after. Friday night it started to get a little more heavy but it was just like a period too :shrug:. I had cramps and went to the dr just make sure there was no infection and thank god there wasnt but I would say the bleeding that you are having is normal after a D&C. If you are really worried about it, it wouldnt hurt to give your dr a call and have him/her either check you out or ease your mind with some info...after all thats what we are paying them for! I think they say that your period usually comes about 4-6 weeks after your d&c but everyone's body is different so that may not be the case for you. Hope you get better soon. :flow:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Samsmum... so I posted a loooooong reply but I dont think it went through so Ill try this again lol :shrug:

I had my D&C last Thursday and I didnt bleed much that day or the next morning. Friday night it did start to get a little heavier but was still much like a period too. Im still spotting but its a bit dark and its been a week and a day so I think the bleeding is normal. I think I remember hearing that it usually takes 4-6 weeks post op for af to come but I could be wrong and everyones body works differently. I went in and got checked because I did have some cramping and I wanted to rule out infection or something bad like that which thank god I was ok. If you are really worried about it, I would def call your dr and get some info and piece of mind from them. Maybe they will check you out or atleast put your mind at ease one way or another... after all, this is what we pay them for so! :winkwink: Wishing you the best and hope you get the answers you are looking for! Feel better soon.... :flow:


----------



## mommylov

My friend and her husband just had thier baby girl this morning. She is soooo darling and I am just so happy for them:happydance:....but I couldnt help but think of my angel and my heart just instantly hurt :sadangel:. With eyes filled with tears I pray that will be me soon. :cry:


----------



## SamsMum

mommylov said:


> My friend and her husband just had thier baby girl this morning. She is soooo darling and I am just so happy for them:happydance:....but I couldnt help but think of my angel and my heart just instantly hurt :sadangel:. With eyes filled with tears I pray that will be me soon. :cry:

Mommylov, I know how you feel. We are so happy for them aren't we, but it hurts too. Our best friends are a month ahead what I would have been. xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Samsmum...How funny, we have close friends that are 5 weeks ahead of where we were too. Her and I are childhood friends and are 3 months apart. When we both found out we were pregnant, we were so excited that our kids were going to be born so close together like we were. She went through the same thing earlier this year and then her and her hubby got pg 2 months after she mc. We are totally happy for them and wish them nothing but the best but yes it just reminds us that we are not there. I was sitting at my desk at work with tears so I called my DH and he told me that he loved me and that we will be there soon too. I feel so fortunate to have him and and so glad that I found you ladies because without everyone, I dont think I wouldve made it. I still have my sad moments like today but with each day I do feel better and hope you all do to.:winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone is well. Hey lilesmom... going to try soon i see? YAY!!!!
> Im doing ok, still recovering from my D&C from last thursday. I went to the dr on tuesday because I had bad pains (felt like gas) and then checked to make sure I didnt have an infection which I didnt. Then went back yesterday and they did an ultrasound on me and saw that I had leftover tissue from the pregnancy.. guess it was missed when they did the D&C which can happen sometimes. :sadangel: So I was prescribed meds and am suppose to take it this weekend to try and pass the leftover tissue naturally and then go back for another ultrasound to make sure its all gone. DH and I so badly want to move on but it just seems like we cant. Hopefully these meds do the trick!
> 
> Welcome to any new members. Im sure you are here for the same reason, so sorry for your losses. I hope everyone finds comfort in this forum, I surely have in the short time I have been here! Hope everyone is doing well! :flower::hugs:

so sorry babe , it feels never ending doesnt it, u will hopefully be sorted after this weekend now and can start to move on , big hugs xxxx

no trying for me yet, ,y ticker is old, OH is comin home thats why i left it there, i cant try a while. something wrong with my liver, was at my doc again today and he said my levels r now 3 times what they should be, he ordered more tests and reckons he thinks he knows what it is but theses tests should tell him. fx , i cant try till its fixed, bummer xx


----------



## lilesMom

SamsMum said:


> Advice/thoughts needed please ladies!
> 
> Began M/c on 28th June.
> Passed everything but the sac
> Had D&C this Monday to remove sac
> No bleeding whatsoever Tues or Weds, not even spotting
> Thurs night began bleeding and still am. No clots, just like a period.
> 
> Now, if I were to count the day I began miscarrying last month as CD1, then last night my 'period' would have been due if none of this had happened. However, as it's only 3 days since the D&C I wonder if it is just post-op bleeding or my body's attempt at a period??
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated!
> 
> L xx

im sorry to say hon its not a period ( in my opinion x ) , u can have loads o gaps and bleeding can be stoppy starty, my doc said u need at least a week without bleeding straight after for it to even possibly be period. i read elsewhere u need 3 weeks bleeding free for it to be period, mine took 5.5 weeks to come. 
every1 differs so listen to all advice and listen to ur own gut feeling too babe xxx hope it sorts out for u soon , xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry sams mum i misread it a little , i didnt realise 2nd one as well, sorry for ur heartache babe. it may be , it is hard to tell. maybe ring doc office to check, they should know best xxx


----------



## lilesMom

it is so hard not to be sad r jealous by others, my sis in law is due within 2 days of my due date, i have serious bump envy lookin at her lovely bump thinking i shold have a matching one . 


welcome back storked , i missed u, thought u may have gone cos u were taken up with decisions and poss move, welcome back, xxx

jen how r ur relations, did they have any injuries now or r they ok? xxx

best luck cheryl and horseypants xxx


----------



## lilesMom

just took off my ttc in2 days ticker to avoid confusion :) , stings abit even though i knew i cant for now, :)


----------



## mommylov

BIG HUG lilesmom :hug:... I hope they can figure out whats going on with your liver. That saying is so true, when it rains it pours :sad2:. The good thing about rain is it leads to a rainbow and I KNOW we are all going to get our rainbows!!!! You will be changing your ticker back soon :winkwink: Keep us posted on how you are doing and whats going on. 

Hope everything is going well for you horseypants and cheryl!! :flower:

Storked, so sorry you have to be on antibotics... hope you get better soon!!

Im off to start my "Med weekend" and hopefully this is will do the trick and clean up what was missed with my D&C :cry:

XOXO


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, i'm going camping this weekend and wish af would leave first.

<3 good luck this weekend

next week will hopefully be a new beginning for both of us

hugs to lilesmom, storked, jen and the other ladies xo


----------



## mommylov

Aww bummer about :af:

Have fun camping!!!


----------



## itsmegoldie

I had my d&c done on the 24th. We were 10 wks when we lost it. Waiting to get my first af so we can start ttc again. We are both heartbroken. So sorry you had to go through this. My good friend had just went through a mc as well and lost a son at 28 wks almost 3 years ago. It's a hard thing to deal with.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov thanks hon, i cant wait to be back in the game :) hope its really soon :)
hope ur weekend goes as well as it can go, sorry u have to go through this xxxxx big hugs back xxxx if u need a whinge r a chat il be on here repeatedly :) xxx

horseypants have fun camping , i love camping. countryside r beachy camping, both good but prefer coast line ones :) boo af :) least ur gettin closer to next chance to try xxxxxxx

itsmegoldie welcome, sorry its under really bad circumstances, take it easy on urself now for a while and accept all tlc that comes ur way xxxxx
if u need to cry do, i sometimes felt like i never stop, its draining but good to let it out. xx i was just over 10 weeks when i had my d and e as well . u have agood bit of time to dream and plan and then its gone, its so cruel. hope ur holding up ok honey, xxxxxx
when we r ready we will ttc and hopefully get our rainbow babies real soon. xxxx 
build urself back up with that in mind. take care honey, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks gals! So far Im ok, the meds arent as bad as I thought they were going to be. Last night they knocked me out but today feeling better... dont know if thats a good or bad thing (hoping that the meds are working) but I guess time will only tell. Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

Welcome itsmegoldie! I echo lilesmom in that Im sorry we meet under these circumstances. I too was suppose to be at 10 weeks but the baby only grew to 8. We found out on the 17th of this month that we lost our angel. :cry: Strength seems to come with each day but we aer only human and so ther are still moments of saddness. Hope that things get better for you. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

glad its not too bad physically hon, xxx
af is here for me, typical Oh is home tomoro, i should have had it by now but least its here anyway and only a day r 2 late so not too bad, i must be nearly back to normal, its my second now. if it wasnt for dumb ass liver i could try again, oh well. soon i hope 
xxxxxx to all.

have a stupid ear/ sinus infection again too, slept 16 hrs last nt, feelin bit better today though :)


----------



## SamsMum

Hugs lilesmom x


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! Sorry i haven't been writing to much here. I am just having a hard time accepting my cycle is messed up. All well guess its normal.

Liliesmom yay Dh is home sorry af arrived late but Im so glad it came within reason. I wish your levels were okay so you could ttc but i have faith and continue to pray you'll be okay and pregnant soon. :hugs:
Mommylov Fxd that the weds help and you are okay emotionally
horseypants. Hope u enjoy camping! Goodluck this cycle Im so sorry af came.
Cheryl and samsmum how are you?
Itsmegoldie. Im so sorry for your loss :hug: bleeding after d&c is very normal. Your first real period will take hopefully no more then 4-6wkd to arrive. If you look back in the thread stroked posted a link that explains exactly what to expect after a d&c.
Bethany i hope your doing okay and healing well. Im so sorry you ended up with that kidney infection and placed on meds. How are you feeling? Have you found out if you'll be moving? Fxd for that for you


----------



## lilesMom

thanks sams mum and jen xxxxxxxxxxx
sams mum did u ring ur doc to see if its af? how u feelin now? xxxxx
mommylov hope ur holdin up ok honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

u sick jen? just saw ur status


----------



## lilesMom

i saw the biggest rainbow this eve, it was gorg, lile saying hi :)


----------



## jen435

Yea haven't felt well :(


----------



## mommylov

Lilesmom, that's def gotta be a great sign!

Jen, how you holdin up?


----------



## lilesMom

oh no jen yucky. me too ,on amtibiotics again ! 
hope u feel better soon x


----------



## jen435

Aww. Seeing a rainbow is beautiful definitely lilies shining down on you :) how's your dh? Hope he's home and giving u tons of cuddles! I hope you feel better Im sorry your on antibiotics also :(

Im okay. Nothing new really just resting. How are you holding up?


----------



## lilesMom

he is home in 9.5 hrs, not that im counting r anything :) 
antibiotics kciking in, im in bed with babyandbump :)
maybe we r run down after losses, between storked, u and me xxx
hope u feel better soon x


----------



## mommylov

I'm doing ok so far Jen... Meds seem to be working but I guess I'll find out at next apt.

Lilesmom, hope you enjoy your time with dh. I know yiu haven't been feeling well but hopefully this will be the last time you guys have "alone time" and you will have your baby bump to enjoy together :)


----------



## lilesMom

i like that idea a lot mommy lov :) xxxxxxxxxx
u in pain? hope not bad xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

1.5 hrs till i get lots o cuddles whoop whoop. 
i am owed 5.5 weeks worth ha ha :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yay! Enjoy your cuddle time!! :hugs:

No pain for me, just anxious now to go to the dr to see if it worked. **fingers crossed**


----------



## lilesMom

thank god no pain, fx it worked hon, xxxx im sure it did xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll!! Xx

How's it going with dh?? I'm sure you are on cloud 9 right now!:cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

about 15 more mins, time has slowed down :) least he is nearly here, :) yey
i will be missing till tomro at least from here then ha ha x


----------



## mommylov

So, done taking meds... Called dr today and she said to take a hpt and if it's pos then to call them back. Making a phone call tomorrow:sadangel:

I dont know if it's too soon to take a test or what but I just feel so defeated right now. 

On a happier note, lilesmom hows it going with dh? Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## jen435

mommylov said:


> So, done taking meds... Called dr today and she said to take a hpt and if it's pos then to call them back. Making a phone call tomorrow:sadangel:
> 
> I dont know if it's too soon to take a test or what but I just feel so defeated right now.
> 
> On a happier note, lilesmom hows it going with dh? Hope all is well with everyone
> 
> I'm sooo sorry :hugs:was really praying the meds worried for you. Hang in there.


----------



## jen435

Liliesmom hope your enjoying dh!!! :)
How is everyone else.
Mommyluv again im very sorry. I'll continue praying things look up for you quickly :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Howdy! :)


----------



## LornaMJ

I am so hoping to O the end of this week which will be the first after my D&C!! Then another TWW ahead. Everything crossed now x


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen :hugs: I appreciate and will take all the prayers I can get right now. How is everything going with you? How are you feeling? I hope better :flower:

Howdy storked! How are ya?

Lorna, fx for you :winkwink:

I think we need to give lilesmom a few days... :happydance:

Thanks again for the kind words and prayers :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Mommylluv im okay still bfn my body is all crazy i guess. How are you holding up?

Bethany hey!!! How are you?? Miss you!

Laura hope your enjoying dh :)


----------



## Storked

Hi! I won't be TTC until next cycle. How are y'all? :)


----------



## horseypants

hey ladies, i'm still around - just wanted to drop a few words. i've been so emotional but otherwise fine. i did get a TICK the other day camping :) but that's about the extent of my physical ailments. cd9 for me and i'm expecting to be in the 2ww for the second half of august. ....if things don't go well the next time i get pg, i may take a very long break........ for dieting and wedding bells. we will see what the future holds. xo

storked, you sound good :)

jen, i'm sorry you're under the weather

liles mom is getting tender loving care and love sweet love. bowmchickabow wow! :sex: ....do i sound like a dude? lol hehe. just excited for ya sweets.

--oh jen, when i say im emotional, basically my body keeps tricking me that it's pregnant. : ( and then i'm sad. it's so hard


----------



## mommylov

So sorry Jen... I am really pulling for you and hoping you get that bfp soon!!! fx :bfp: Im doing ok... had my appt today and it turns out what they thought was left over tissue from the D&C might be a fibroid ](*,) She said it was on the right side of my uterus which is where I was told the baby had implanted so Im thinking MAYBE that had something to do with it :shrug:. Hopefully the next one implants on the otherside. They want me to come back in 2 weeks and do ANOTHER us. Good news is my hcg levels went down to 16 so hopefully we are on the home stretch here. [-o&lt;

Horseypants, sorry to here about the tick and about your body tricking you. Sending you LOTS of sticky baby dust your way! :dust:

Same for you storked... lost of dust being sent your way for you for after this next cycle! :hugs:

BTW... LOL @ Horseypants... I def think lilesmom will need some time and hope she is having a great time with her dh. :wohoo:

Lots of love to you ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

hi sorry guys was missing for a while :) had a bit of reading to catch up on. :)
thanks for all well wishes, it is great to have him home :) 
still a bit sick though , should be back to work tomro, hope i wake up feeling better :)
mommylov thats great ur hcg is nearly down, finally coming back to normal for u yey xxx
horseypants u have to go get the tick taken out r what happens? and more importantly where was the tick :) 
hope ur feelin better hon, when u wish for something so much we see signs everywhere that trivk us, its yucky. xxxxxxxxxxx big hugs. xx
jen fx for u poppet, hope its soon. we gotta get a bfp on this thread and get the ball rolling :) its a race but im not allowed start for while :) hope it wont be too long,, :) blood test results of new batch o tests be back next week, they may tell me something :) 
storked hey :)

xxxxxxxxx and hugs to all and more nb :dust::dust: to all x


----------



## horseypants

i went to the doc and had him take it out. all is well!


----------



## lilesMom

good good :)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies how you guys doing??

Horsey thts gd alls well now..x

Mommy love hope u get it sorted..xx

Stroked and Jen where are u gets in ur cycle??xx

I'm 10 dpo can't wait till sun and mon to test. Xx


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all sorry if a personal question wondering if any of you can tell me, in your first cycle following your D&C did you ovulate like you normally would. I am day 13 of my cycle and would normally ovulate around day 14, I feel, going by my mucous (sorry if TMI), that I am about too but diificult as I bled for almost 7 days, which was my first period since the D&C. I do chart my mucous usually but this month isnt as usual. Would be very grateful if anyone could tell what their first cycles were like xx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi after my dnc I got my + OPK on cd13 and before the dnc I always got it between cd11 and cd13 so my body went straight back to normal so u are prob going to o Hun..xx


----------



## SamsMum

Hey everyone, been away for a few days but will have a good read. Hope you are all ok.

Cheryl - any symptoms???

xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey lady got loads 

Sore bbs
Up to pee thru the night
Little pinching pain
Greasy skin

Took a ic this morning and swear there is a faint shadow but il wait till sun now to see if it's a BFP or not. X


----------



## jen435

Samsmom how are you? Hope your well!

Bethany when will ur new cycle begin around? Im so happy you and dh decided to try again! :) are you feeling better and have you finished meds?

Laura yay! So glad your enjoying dh!!! :) fxd for bloodwork to be normal

Cheryl fxd for a sticky bean this cycle! Your symptoms sound promising!

Horseypants im so sorry your bodys playing tricks on you. I know that pregnancy feeling your talking about. Try not to think about it. Goodluck you should be ovulating soon!!! Hoping those swimmers catch the egg! Glad ur okay from that tick!

Mommyluv so glad your hcg levels are almost down for you! Youll be ttc again before you know it!!! :) sorry about fibroid but im sure your lil bean will know were to stick! :)

Lorna after d&c my cm was in crazy amounts all cycles so far up til day af showed. I ovulated cycle day 13-14 according to first response digital opk this cycle but im now cd 43 with a bfn confirmed by bloodwork and pg tests. So for you please read your body and go with your instincts everyones body reacts so differently. Have you tried opks? They are usually really good at tracking lh surge right before ovulation. Go digital though the lines are so complicated and only make ttc more stressful. :hugs: hope your doing okay!

:dust: too everyone!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! 

Thanks Jen, I hope so too!!! Next time we try, I think I need to look at my tummy and say "Go to the left!!!" lol

Cheryl, keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!!!

Lorna, Im still going through gettign regular so I dont really know :shrug: I have a OPK at home but my dr said that since my levels were all over the place that it may not be accurate. I know everyone's body is different but I agree with Jen. Just go with your instincts. I hope that things get back to normal for you soon. Keep us posted!

lilesmom, hi!!! So glad to hear you are enjoying your time with dh. :blush:

Sams, how are you dear?

Horseypants, glad you got the tick out and all is well :thumbup:

If I missed anyone, so sorry. Always wishing everyone well!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

cheryl fx honey, hope ur our first bfp :) xxx first of many :) 
lorna i felt like i did O like normal in the middle but i dont use opks cos i used um for tiny bit and didnt like um, my first af took 5.5 weeks to arrive but my second was only a day late and i had spotting on day it was due . so u prob are back to normal , woo hoo BD all the way, best o luck xx
hi jen, mommy lov , sams mum , horseypants and storked and again if i left anyone out soz xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

So just when I think I am doing great, something happens. 

My childhood friend that was pregnant with us (She is 5 weeks ahead of where we were) just annouced her pregnancy on FB. She went through a mc earlier this year and then they got pg 2 months later. They went through the same thing dh and I are going through. She was talking about how scared she is but how she is starting to feel the baby kick. Her and I would always talk and she would kind of tell me what to expect next since she was just a month ahead of me. I am sooo happy for them but I was just reminded that we are not going to be feeling our baby kick come next month and we are not going to be having our baby a month after them... :cry: I hate being such a debbie-downer all the time when this kind of stuff comes up. I talk to DH about it whenever it starts to bother me and he is so great but I know he is greiving too so I try not to be so sad around him. Seems like everyone around me understood how I felt for a day and now they are kind of like "get over it". My surgery was 2 weeks ago from today and it just seems like yesterday I was looking at my lo's heart beating at the dr's office. I hate weak moments like this but I feel like this is the only place I can really voice all of my feelings and thoughts and emotions. Thanks for listening girls. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oh babe i know how u feel, it really s like people r surprised now when i mention lile r having been pregnant, its in my mind 24 7 really and every1 else has just forgotten. not through malice r anything but it just doesnt occur to um. they look at me like i got 2 heads sometimes cos i do say what preg syptoms i had if people are talkin about preg and i can almost hear them thinking sure what would she know she hasnt had a baby. but i have got and been preggers :) to me i am a mom, to lots im not . i feel ur pain hon, hope u have a better day tomro xxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Hugs mommy!
Jen, sorry I have been so absent. I have been trying not to obsess as much but then I login and have missed out on tons. I just can't win lol. But I feel better and meds are done! My new cycle will *hopefully* begin on the 19th. Fingers crossed! How are you?
Laura, I looooove you! How have you been? I need to get on here more dangit :)


----------



## jen435

Mommyluv im so sorry you feel that way. Trust me i know the feeling i felt my son kicking me i had a baby bump i saw his lil thing on the ultrasound and his heartbeating. He patted his head for me i have the picture of him doing it. My heart melted and i feel in love only to have the tech walkout the roomand the doctor tell me he isnt going to live. I saw a perfect in my eyes little boy on the screen cute little nose sawhis whole face anatomy and learned i had to terminate the pregnancy. Mmy heartbroke instantly the day i learned i was having a son. My family and froends too just dont understandthey just day oh youl have a kid one day and gwt to experience what real pregnancy is like. I just want to scream i was pregnant i did experience it loss ur child after.seeing it alive then maybe they will get it... Im so thankful for you ladies also! This will make us stronger amd appreciate all our babies have to ofer evem when they push our buttons. We will have our rainbow babys but for now i dont mind being just a mommy of an angel and child is a gift even if god meeds the child back he must have better plams for some babies.

Hugs to all and lots of babydust!!

Bethany im so glad your better and off meds! :)


----------



## jen435

Sorry for all typos my dh keyboard on cell is tiny!


----------



## LornaMJ

Thanks everyone for your input, I have had positive OPK so hard at it (sorry if TMI) lol Now for the TWW (again)!!!

Jen and mommyluv so sorry to hear what you have both been through. It is always so hard to hear friends and family around you talking about their pregnancies, I always feel guilty for not feeling excited when I hear someone is pg, I particularly struggled when I found out my SIL was pg and even more so now my gorgeous niece is 1.5 I cant help but feel sad. I am sure however, that we will be the ones enjoying being PG and mummies.

Babydust to you all


----------



## jen435

Thanks lorna! You are correct :) we all have our moments of sadness and jealousy but im so glad we have eachother to over come it! Goodluck!!! Im very excited for you! 

Maybe this will be a lucky thread soon with some bfps and hopefully we all will have ours soon! Even you liliesmom! Fxd for your bloodwork to come back normal soon!


----------



## CherylC3

hey did a frer and got my bfp this morning 11dpo...cant wait for u ladies to join me...xx


----------



## LornaMJ

CherylC3 said:


> hey did a frer and got my bfp this morning 11dpo...cant wait for u ladies to join me...xx


Wow huge congrats:happydance: Always great to hear some good news!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun. Xx


----------



## Storked

Congrats! :)


----------



## SamsMum

Massive congrats Cheryl!! So happy for you!! xx


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Cheryl!!! :dance:

Thank you Lilesmom. I am so sorry that we all had to go through our loses but I am just trying to keep the faith that this too shall pass and our wounds will heal. We will heal but never forget. :flower:

Jen, LOTS of hugs to you :hugs:. My loss was devestating and I was only 10 wks. I cant imagine what you went through. I too cant say enough how grateful I am for you ladies and want nothing more than for all of us to heal and have our LO's that we so long for. 

Lorna, youre right, it is hard sometimes to be happy for our friends and loved ones. Although I really do get excited and happy for others, I would be liying if I said that a part of me doesnt ache when I hear the news but life goes on and I certainly am happy when I hear that others' dreams are coming true. :p

Hugs to you too storked and glad to hear that you are done withthe meds. fx for af to come on the 19th or sooner for you!


----------



## jen435

Yay!!!! Our first bfp!!! :) wooohoo!!! Praying for many more to follow!!! Cheryl wishing you and happy and healthy 9 monthes!!! :) i just know your baby will be beautiful!!! Congtats!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies I'm just really hoping its my third time lucky. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Hugs mommy!
> Jen, sorry I have been so absent. I have been trying not to obsess as much but then I login and have missed out on tons. I just can't win lol. But I feel better and meds are done! My new cycle will *hopefully* begin on the 19th. Fingers crossed! How are you?
> Laura, I looooove you! How have you been? I need to get on here more dangit :)

hi babe welcome back, we missed u :) xxx
i know what u mean i was gonna try take a break form here since i cant try for a little bit again but i missed ye too much :) hopefully it wont be for too long anyway :) 
glad ur feelin better chick xx
the 19th will fly in and ur def better to wait til ur stronger again hon xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oooooohhhh cheryl exciting, congrats babe, that is so great. il keep my fx crossed for u, it will be third time lucky, i can feel it in my bones :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun. Xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I hear you on the break but I am too attached to you guys to be gone for long. I hate missing out on hearing from you guys :hugs:
I am so sorry that you have been made to wait. How are you coping honey?


----------



## lilesMom

hey bethany, im wearing texas pyjama pance :) they r really cute :) i know wearing pjs at half 2 in the day, hee hee nice lazy day. 
im alright babe im gettin more used to waiting now , it gets a bit easier. have my argh moments but not bad at all. u ok with waiting a few weeks, i know an imposed wait is sucky xxx
ye hear anything about thailand? 
i should hear result from the most recent blood test early next week so i might have some idea what im dealing with then i hope :) and if i know htat i should have rough time frame i hope :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I only get dressed before my spouse comes home hehe!
Haven't heard about Thailand and I don't mind waiting a bit. Glad your frustrating moments are lessening :hugs:
So maybe Monday you will know something? KUP!


----------



## lilesMom

its a bank holiday here so tues at earliest :) but fx some news then :)
any news from anyone, ye have good weekends ? xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> its a bank holiday here so tues at earliest :) but fx some news then :)
> any news from anyone, ye have good weekends ? xx

Double fx for you hun!!!! Hope it's great news!!! Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Storked

Great weekend! Making a taco casserole and rice pudding for dinner. Mmmm :)
How about you? :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

yummy u always make nice things :) i had a scone and tea cos i was workin early today and couldnt be bothered to make something :) lazy lolly :) 
hi mommylov and thanks xx
hey cheryl how u doin?
where is our jen jens :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, if you were here I could feed you chicken stew :)


----------



## lilesMom

wheres my private jet when i need it :)


----------



## Storked

:D we can trade places! I'd love to see Ireland ;)


----------



## lilesMom

i like :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> :D we can trade places! I'd love to see Ireland ;)

I second this!! I would love to see Ireland too! I can make a great beef stew hehe :winkwink:

Hope you gals are doing well! Its funny that everyone knows names here but mine so incase anyone wanted to know, its Amy :hi:

Hubby and I had a great weekend as well but then I caught a cold or something last night grrr.. But all in all doing ok :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

yum :) hi amy :)


----------



## lilesMom

glad ur holdin up ok amy x


----------



## mommylov

:wave:Hi!


----------



## lilesMom

i have to get it into my head now mommy lov = amy ha ha :)


----------



## Storked

Hi Amy! I'm Bethany :D
Hope the cold passes soon! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

samsmum i see u, r u catching up :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Hi Amy! I'm Bethany :D
> Hope the cold passes soon! :hugs:


Hi Bethany!!

I know me too...

lilesmom = Laura
Storked = Bethany

Im sure I will learn more along the way... lol


----------



## lilesMom

:)


----------



## jen435

Hi Amy! Hope you feel better!
Laura fxd for tom! Hoping for some good news! 
Bethany taco cassorole yum. Do you make homemade rice pudding??? 
Horseypants and cheryl how are you?

Glad everyone seemed to have a good weekend! :)


----------



## Storked

It was homemade! My first time making it and eating it hehe. I wanted it because the picture in my cookbook reminded me of a Thai dessert. Mmmmm.


----------



## jen435

You just inspired me to make it. :)


----------



## Storked

Woot woot!
Luckily my husband hurried home because otherwise I might have seriously eaten all of the chicken stew I made. I love stew :blush:


----------



## horseypants

anything meat sounds great to me, especially chicken stew. mmmm. DF and i are giving up meat for the month of august. it's the result of a deal where i got him to go to ikea with me one weekend. :p 

i'm on cd14 and waiting to o. i think it will happen before or on cd20, so by the weekend, i'll be in the 2ww. i really want to b prego and have a good feeling about this cycle or next. of course, i prefer this one. looking back, i wish i had tried harder before first af after d&c. oh well :p


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, you really do make everything sound so yummy! Now Im going to have to make stew this weekend! I made lemon pepper chicken with pesto garlic veggies tonight. Hubby was nice and full before he went to play bball... dont know if thats a good thing before you play but I did my job and fed him! lol

Putting out sticky baby dust vibes for you horseypants!!! We need more BFP's in here!!! :thumbup: 

Hiya Jen!! Thanks, feeling much better today. Must've been one of the 24-48 hour bugs or something... maybe one more day and Ill be back to 100%!


----------



## jen435

Bethany glad dh made it home in time for supper!
Horseypants lots of baby dust to you! Hope you get ur sticky bean this cycle! 
Amy I do same thing to dh before his game make him have supper with me he always eats a little then afyer bball he comes home like i never feed him! Men :) im so glad your feeling better!

Oh i almost forgot cycle day 49 af came i spotted only that day next day no blood... not sure if i should count it as cd 1 but def going to count it. My doctor was ready to start me on meds i have appt next week idk whether to cancel it or not.


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, I absolutely love meat too! But I could totally give up most of it just to save money on groceries (that I could use to fund my book fetish) hehe! I can't wait for you to be in the TWW! How exciting! Baby dust honey! :happydance:
Amy, glad you are on the mend :hugs: and what you made sounds so yummy! My stew was a crock pot recipe which I hardly use so I am just so relieved that I remembered to get started on it this morning- I remembered too late for other recipes in the past and just ended up eating something else. The crock pot is amazing was sadly done early so Istarted eating on it...and more... :D and your man may have been full but it sure beats hungry right? :D
Jen, at least there was progress in the form of spotting but hate that it took so long :( sorry honey. Hope the next is much shorter! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thanks bethany! Im not even 100% that spoting for a day is af but obgyn said first day of any bleeding is. Starting clearblue digital opk today. Not really sure where my body stands so i figure ill use them in hopes to clear my mind. 

My dog was sick this weekend we rushed him to vet hospital he is finally back to his old self agsin! His first cold and we made it through it who woulda thought!


----------



## mommylov

Jen, I say you count it as AF! :laugh2: Im sorry that you have to go through the process of waiting and guessing but like Bethany said, I think its a great sign that you spotted. Also, so sorry about your dog but glad to hear you guys made it through it ok :awww:. Good luck with the opk too!!! 

Thanks Bethany, feeling MUCH better today :thumbup:. Funny that you mentioned crock pots... I was just talking to a gal at work about cooking with one. I just move to Colorado back In September from California and with the altitude change, I know that you have to cook things a little defferent. My hubby's friends flew out and surprised him at the begining of last month for his bday and I made pot roast... slow roasted for 9 hours like I did in Cali but put it on a lower setting and it came out a little dry dry. Since then I have been scared to use it lol. :oops:

So, I took a hpt test today like my obgyn wanted me to do (Well actually she wanted me to take it tomorrow but I couldnt wait) and this is the one time I was glad to see a :bfn: So hopefully that means my hgc levels are back to normal. I go in next wed for my followup ultrasound to double check everything. They said that they maybe saw a fibroid so I think she wanted to double check it. If all goes well then all I will have to do after that is wait for AF!


----------



## Storked

Jen, be careful with OPKs. So glad your dog is doing good :hugs: I actually gave my kitty milk yesterday to see if he'd drink. He has just grown so big that he is eating and defecating less. Not much of a kitten anymore :)
Mommy, I never thought of that about the crockpot! I didn't move super far when I got married but my stuff is cooking much faster than it used to. I used to make soups to drink for the workday and I could leave them on low all day. Weird huh? Will impatiently wait to hear from you about next Wednesday! :hugs:

I'm watching Little Bear. I love cartoons hehe! I have to go prepare a lesson for cub scouts. Ugh.


----------



## jen435

Amy congrats on bfn :) hopefully u can officially start trying soon or now.
Bethany aww your kitty is probably sooo sweet i bet he loved his milk :)
I cancelled my appt and she called me back telling me to reschedule to my surprise they are booked up so ill be going in at end of month. Itll give me time to start charting a new cycle of bbt, cervical position & mucous, opks, symptoms etc.... Id like to figure out my body but idk exactly whats best so im just trying everything. Trying to hold off on medication to normalize atm ill start it at end of month iff ob still encourages it.


----------



## lilesMom

so much to catch up on :) 
amy that is great u got ur bfn, u be back to normal in no time now hon xxxxxxxxx
the person who did my u/s said she thought she saw shadows that were fibroids too, i must remind my doc so i can check it out . 
jen i get confused between everyone, how many af have u had since ur loss? my first af was only a day, my second was longer alright but still only 3 days which for me isnt long so id say it was af alright. ur prob better check it out just in case. i also hate opk but only used them for very short tme till they annoyed me too much :)
glad ur doggy is ok xxxx

bethany chicken stew is too yummy to resist , i totally understand the demolition of it if he doesnt get home fast enough hee hee :) 
do u feed ur kitty much meat? if my cat gets too much meat his tummy goes funny. u can get speacial cat milk too, regular milk isnt great for um, try half milk half water if its regular milk , xx

horseypants keeping my fx for u chick, could very well be ur lucky month. maybe hasnt happened so far cos ur body aint ready and now it is :) xxxxxxxxxxxx

samsmum u still here hon? how u doin? xxx

i had a lovely day today, had some of my family over for lunch , 12 people was lovely :) 
am also feeling much better, have felt crappy and sick for about 5 weeks, finally shaking my virus thingy i think :) yey :) 
i didnt ring my doc yet cos she said it would take a week r more so i didnt bother, 
i wanted to have a day of not thinkin bout it :) il ring tomor and hoopefullly they have some results cos it be week and half then


----------



## jen435

Laura good luck tom! Praying for you to have some good news or just some type of news you know. Being in the dark is hard.
This will be cycle 3 for me since d&c... the second cycle was by far the longest. Time will tell all. I never used clear blue products before was considering asking about ppls experiences with the 20 day digital ovulation kit. I think I'm going to! :)


----------



## lilesMom

i just hadnt the patience for it :) lots o people swear by opks :) 
best o luck chick. 
ur body is prob still getting back to normal, docs used to say wait 3 afs before so maybe thats the end of dodgy afs for u now :) xx


----------



## jen435

One can only hope :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, my second was the longest too! I hope this one isn't even longer :-/ hope you figure it all out :hugs:
Laura, he just eats dry cat food. He is odd and doesn't really care for wet food. He just likes dry food and people food (we have to fend him off every time we eat- even for things a cat shouldn't like, like lemon bars). I just gave him a little bit of the milk to see if he was too sick to drink- he had barely eaten or had anything to drink all day :( but he lapped up the milk and is eating/drinking normally today so I have no idea what was wrong with him before. Poor boy. But yeah, other than that day he never gets milk lol.
Also, I am with Jen and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Laura, praying for you today... I hope everything goes well!!!! :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing great! :flower:


----------



## Storked

Same to you Amy!
KUP Laura :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

laura, xo


----------



## mommylov

Any updates Laura?


----------



## mommylov

Hope everything is ok Laura. Havent heard from you so getting a little worried.... sending happy thougths your way. :hugs:

How's everyone else doing? Almost the weekend!!! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Yes Laura we are worried about you!
I am alright here. My husband heard from Bangkok that they are considering him for a job so my TTC may be delayed even more. How are you??


----------



## lilesMom

so sorry it didnt occur to me ye might worry, i have no real news, only one of the 3 tests back and that was fine so its not autoimmune hepatits, waiting on 2 more but they had to be sent to dublin so no results yet, very slow. i am gettin used to the waiting now though. i feel a lot better than i did, ive shaken my infection virusy thing and feel much better :) thanks girls and sorry if i made ye worry i was actually just busy cos i feel more able to do things, soz xxxxxxxxxxxx 
bethany maybe ur kitty just had a regular tummy bug :) thanks god he is fine now. xx
fx for job :)


----------



## lilesMom

not meaning to be a dumbass but whats KUP? :) x


----------



## mommylov

Bethany - fx for the job and sorry you have to wait a little longer hun. That just means your LO is going to be that much more special when conceived :baby:


Laura, so glad you are ok!! Bummer that you have to wait on the other 2 results but keeping my fx that those come back ok as well. Also, glad you are feeling better and ofcourse we would worry. I wish all you ladies here health and happiness so you gotta KUP so that we know all is well! :hugs:

KUP = Keep us posted... took me a bit to figre that one out too so you are not alone lol 

Horseypants, jen... how are you gals doing? Cheryl, how is the pregnancy going so far?


----------



## lilesMom

ahh :) thanks amy, i will remember now :) and KUP :) 
how u doin?


----------



## Storked

Laura I am so glad that you are feeling better and that you received good news :hugs:
And Amy is right, keep us posted hehe


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Laura I am so glad that you are feeling better and that you received good news :hugs:
> And Amy is right, keep us posted hehe




lilesMom said:


> ahh :) thanks amy, i will remember now :) and KUP :)
> how u doin?

doing well... no complaints! :thumbup: Are you still enjoying time with your hubby Laura??

Anything good on the menu for tonight Bethany? nothing for me... I have a 'hubby-free night" tonight since he is going on a bike ride with his friend. So I think a nice, quiet bath is on the menu for me tonight. lol


----------



## horseypants

i have a hubby free night too and solo sushi dinner is on my menu :)

i havent been feeling in the mood to bd and i'm about to o. it's wierd i've done this every time since the d&c - getting all moody and picky leading up to o and then right after o, suddenly i relax and im all open for business girl :p

i think i'm scared and subconsciously inhibiting myself - and now, it's finally rubbed off on DF and he's not in the mood either! bah!

im also kind of kicking myself for not trying right after the d&c.... i think i mentioned that here 

laura, yay for a bit of good news and big YAY to you feeling better after having shaken off the infection. whew! :flow:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> i have a hubby free night too and solo sushi dinner is on my menu :)
> 
> i havent been feeling in the mood to bd and i'm about to o. it's wierd i've done this every time since the d&c - getting all moody and picky leading up to o and then right after o, suddenly i relax and im all open for business girl :p
> 
> i think i'm scared and subconsciously inhibiting myself - and now, it's finally rubbed off on DF and he's not in the mood either! bah!
> 
> im also kind of kicking myself for not trying right after the d&c.... i think i mentioned that here
> 
> laura, yay for a bit of good news and big YAY to you feeling better after having shaken off the infection. whew! :flow:

Too bad we dont live close, we couldve had a girls night! heheh I hear on being scared. Maybe youre not ready yet... as much as you may want a LO, maybe this is your body/heart/god/spiritual being (I think I covered it all lol) telling you to wait. Either way, just do what feels right on your terms and it will all work out the way its meant to! I feel the same way sometimes and ask myself "Am I ever going to be relaxed and want to :sex: again?" granted its been a short time but none the less our feelings are still very much valid. :hug: to you doll... you'll be in the mood at the right time soon so until then enjoy sushi while you can and :dust: for that special "right" time!

Oh I have a random dumb question ... what does DF and BD mean? I know what they mean but I dont know what they stand for. lol


----------



## lilesMom

my OH is on weird hrs this week and next week so he isnt back till 3 in morn now,
so he may as well be away but least i get some cuddles before i have to get up for work anyway :) 
i had sandwhich again, im gonna turn into a sandwhich :) i must get back into the zone and start proper cooking again :)
bath nt sounds good amy, i may copy u and have a bath with my book :)

horseypants i get what ur feeling , its prob nerves. i really wanna try again but a small part of me feels like its safer not to cos i dont wanna be hurt again :) 
when we did decide to try first time, i was gung ho and waiting for go ahead from OH when he said yeah i was a bit hesitant cos suddenly it was real before it was an abtract , like yeah i think i want a baby, when i got my yes from OH was the only time i got nervous :)


----------



## lilesMom

bd is baby dance and im not sure on df :) we posted at same time i think :)


----------



## lilesMom

there is a thing on here to check all abbreviations but it takes less time to just ask hee hee XXXX


----------



## horseypants

dear fiance' xo

mommylov, i would totally want to go together :)


----------



## lilesMom

argh u beat me i jsut checkin abrev page for it :)


----------



## lilesMom

how was ur sushi :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> bd is baby dance and im not sure on df :) we posted at same time i think :)

Ohhh heheh got it! Thanks!

Yes, bath times are the best!!! :book::shower:


----------



## lilesMom

:)


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> dear fiance' xo
> 
> mommylov, i would totally want to go together :)

Ahhhhh, ok! Thats 2 new wrinkles I got in my brain today! hhehe


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> argh u beat me i jsut checkin abrev page for it :)

rofl!


----------



## Storked

Hey Amy! Tonight's menu was Mac n cheese. Tasty :) next time I make it I think I will stir in some basil pesto as top with breadcrumbs...sounds good!
Horseypants, :hugs: I hope DF gets over it and sperm meets egg!
Well girls, my hubby heard back from Thailand...and they are considering him! Feeling VERY hopeful and actually I need to go and change my passport to reflect my new surname. Which will be a huge pain. Anyone know where they sell Tyvec (sp?) envelopes?


----------



## jen435

Bethany sounds yummy! Dh was on his own for dinner tonight had a very long day at work. Fingers crossed on your dh job!!! Hopefully you'll move soon so you'll be ttc in no time.
Laura so glad to hear some good news!!! Still praying for other two tests to be normal and I'm sooo glad your feeling well again! Sorry dh works so late but glad your getting your cuddles!
Horseypants I must agree with Amy. :hugs: when you are ready it will happen but I still hope dh gets romantic and you conceive your LO. Everything will be okay this time. I have faith. :) hope you enjoy your alone time maybe dh will come home in a good mood ready to try
Amy hope you enjoy your night also!
My mind is mush:dohh: I can't remember anything :shrug: 12 hrs of hygiene really took it out of me today but my patients where quite the character:haha:
Hopefully I'll :sleep: well tonight.


----------



## Storked

HI Jen! *waves merrily*


----------



## horseypants

jen thanks so much - that was everything i wanted to hear. hugs everyone.

i was googling things and came accross this book review and all the comments were women having trouble ttc - it got my goat and i've been questioning everything this evening. wanna read it?

i'll say again, i had a mixed reaction to it. it was illuminating to read the comments and i felt less alone. i wanted my mom to read it and finally understand the pain i've been feeling - but then again, erading the comments made me feel even more in a rush! AND these women have no had mcs for the most part.... there's a bit of a push and pull over similar but different pain and worries. 

anyway, it is a book review, so the book might be good. but again, it seems to be it's best for someone who's had jsut one very early loss at most. it doesnt seem that the author is particualrly sensitive to mc - and it's for the audience who's been trying with no bpf and no losses.

i wish there were good books about miscarriage. maybe i should write one, but i'm really too deep in it. it is hard to have perspective. that's why i rely on hearing what's happening with you all to keep me afloat. you know you all have good heads on your shoulders. there's a nice vibe on this thread. ...about to get caught at work :) be back tmrw
https://jezebel.com/5902610/theres-now-a-pregnancy-how+to-guide-for-type-a-overachievers


----------



## Storked

What book Horseypants? I'm currently reading Coming to Term by Jon Cohen and am really liking it so far! Do you have a goodreads account? This is a great thread :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Oh and I mean that I like it as far as miscarriage books go. Quite good!


----------



## mommylov

:hugs: Horseypants... I know things are going to get better for us all!! From the sounds of it, this book doesn't sound like something you are looking for in that like you said... It is written for a different audience. There have been a few times I have struggled with my loss and you gals really made me feel so comforted. Just know that you are not alone sweets and we are here for you.... For everyone. You'll make it through... Take this time to really enjoy time with dh and friends and family and if you ever feel like you need a *cyber hug*, I'm sure many of us can and would love to provide them! *chin up* :friends: :hug:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Hey Amy! Tonight's menu was Mac n cheese. Tasty :) next time I make it I think I will stir in some basil pesto as top with breadcrumbs...sounds good!
> Horseypants, :hugs: I hope DF gets over it and sperm meets egg!
> Well girls, my hubby heard back from Thailand...and they are considering him! Feeling VERY hopeful and actually I need to go and change my passport to reflect my new surname. Which will be a huge pain. Anyone know where they sell Tyvec (sp?) envelopes?

Yummy!!!! Fx deary!! :flower:


----------



## horseypants

Thanks for the recommendation storked. I have no goodreads account. Should i? Congrats on the possible thailand move. So exciting! Thanks much mommylov. Can u guys believe the thing I forgot on that post before quickly signing off was the link!!
It was on the clipboard at work too, and I had that feeling like there was something I'd forgotten. Here it is! https://jezebel.com/5902610/theres-now-a-pregnancy-how+to-guide-for-type-a-overachievers


----------



## Storked

Nah I was just asking of you had one and then I'd friend you and you could see my final review of the book when I finish it :flower: oh and there is another that I am expecting in the mail called To Full Term: a Mother's Triumph Over Miscarriage by...Darci Klein I believe. It had great reviews on amazon. I read another miscarriage book but it was more religious and I think was meant to reassure about how you'd see your baby in Heaven than the scienctific reassurances of: will this happen again? What can I do to decrease the odds? Etc
Yeah I really, really hope he gets the job!
I will check out the link!


----------



## Storked

Wow it has great reviews on amazon :o
Btw, I love reading the comments on Jezebel! Do you read Gawker too? :)


----------



## jen435

Im not much of a reader atm except for all the charts at work. Though id like to start reading shades of gray everyone keeps raving about it. Im glad you ladies have hbbies to help with the healing procesd. :hugs: my puppy and i are laying in bed still he is just tooo cute! Dh went to work and im having a friend over for the night since we are heading to beach for the day tom. Hoping dh and i can manage to dtd tonite since its almost 42hrs now! We decided to try between every 24-42 hrs this cycle. Most importantly make it fun. I really hope we stick to it and it works. Kinda concerned though since our timing is like midnight and 1am! Really hoing that doesnt affect us! Id really love my bday gift in may to be a LO praying sooo hard it happens.

How are you ladies today?


----------



## Storked

Furbabies help :)
I find comfort sometimes and sometimes I just get down. Hard not to when you wake up and think "I should be this many weeks" or a friend posts a picture of their bump. But I to stay positive. Not always successful though. I was in a huge rut about 2 weeks ago :/


----------



## Storked

Oh and today I am just hanging out with spouse and kitty! How are you? :)


----------



## mommylov

Yes, I love my two boys (kitties). They can drive you crazy but can love you like crazy too!!! There is a girl I work with that read 50 shades and didnt care for it so it kind of put me off to reading it. The beach sounds like fun!!!

Fx Jen!!! Hope you guys have some great lovin time! Hehe

Sorry to hear you were in a rut Bethany but glad things are better!!


----------



## Storked

My kitty is a boy and he I just so affectionate! He loves to nap with me or just sleep in my arms. He will pet me with his paws. I adore him so much. If we move overseas I will have to figure out how to bring him because I refuse to give him to relatives. He is my baby dangit.


----------



## lilesMom

my friend took her dog to canada with her so it is doable , she had to pay a good bit for it though and have vet proof of all shots and stuff :) u sound like u r pretty sure ur goin, so exciting :)
i hear u on the rut, i have had a few of those myself lately :) all part and parcel of this yucky business me thinks, glad u r feeling better though chick xx

50 shades the first book is juicy and worth reading , the second and third book feel rushed and badly written, i had to read um cos too many people were on about um :)
they r just porn really with a bit of a story but nothing wrong with that hee hee. 

horseypants i have considered writting something about miscarriage too, maybe we should get together to write a book, a chapter each, mc from differnet perspective. :)

i was working today and went to see ted in cinema on the way home with my sis, very funny and stupid :) my kitty meowed at me till he got food and then fecked off out the window , lovely welcome home :) he wil be very affectionate then when he comes back in to make up for it :)
jen that sounds like agood plan, fx for this tiem for u xxxxxxxx
hows cheryl, u still on here. 
any news amy? xx


----------



## horseypants

lilesMom said:


> horseypants i have considered writting something about miscarriage too, maybe we should get together to write a book, a chapter each, mc from differnet perspective. :)

 Yes, lets xo. Open invitation... Anyone else in?


----------



## Storked

I suck at writing. Just a reader here :)
Don't want to sound too confident about the job because it isn't a sure thing lol! I will do whatever it takes to bring my sweet kitty boy. Love him :D


----------



## mommylov

I think the book wouldn't sell if you had me write in it lol but I would gladly purchase and read it!!! Xo


----------



## mommylov

No news for me but my hubby was mountain biking with a buddy and fell off his bike. Spent this morning in urgent care :cry: he was all scratched up last night but this morning he said both his knees were bothering him. Uc said he tore both acl's and right mcl. Gave him pain meds but he wasn't happy with that doc so we are going to another dr on Tuesday for a second opinion on what to do.


----------



## Storked

Oh no mommy! Prayers for recovery :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So it's been 3 weeks since my d&c and I stopped bleeding about a week and a half ago. I've been having light cramping like its af coming but I thought it was too early. I just went to the bathroom and I'm bleeding I passed a clot that had hard pieces. I'm scared to say if but it almost looked like tissue but with a little spine and limbs that werent squishy they were hard but I couldn't tell. So sorry for the details but I'm so confused because I had a d&c so I don't know what this was. I don't think you can pass a fibroid so I have no idea what to think. Kinda freaking out...


----------



## Storked

Yikes! Can you call tomorrow Amy? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I think so but the clinic I go to is closed and they will probably send me to urgent care. My dr won't be available until Monday :(


----------



## Storked

Crap :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh amy poor u, it sounds like they missed some tissue, u poor girl, hope u feel better soon,. its prob the end of it now but it doesnt hurt to check it out just in case. have u stopped bleeding now after passing it? 
sorry bout ur hubby too, god everything always seems ot come together . feck it. 
hope ye better soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

having a shitty nt too, i get pain sometimes that i think is from fibroids, its bad this eve and i cant take pain killers cos of my liver, boo hiss. peed off :)


----------



## jen435

Im so sorry for all the sadness and suffering you ladies are experiencing :( i am definately praying we can pull thru this become healthy and normalized and concieve our LOs. Amy how are you coping im so sorry to hear your d&c wasnt complete :( i hope your able to get through this and that your body can finally normalize so u can find peace :hugs: laura im wishing you health so you and dh can finally have the comfort you need to move forward to ttc soon.bethany i wish you and dh an anwser on his job so you can continue to ttc and know if youll have to do anything for your kitty if your moving. Im wishing you all happiness and comfort to accept what has happened always remember but. The strength to move forward. Its very scary emotional but know we have eachother and can get through this together. Horseypants i hope youand dh are doing ok and that you are able to find comfort and some fun in your days. Im wishing u a bfp this cycle also. We are hete for you either way.

Samsmum and cheryl how are you?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! :hugs: to all!


----------



## jen435

Amy im so sorry about dh. How is he? I hope he finds a doctor he trusts. :hug: i will keep him in my prayers that he heals.

Lots of prayers going out for you ladies! Im really hoping we can make this a lucky thread of good health and in time we all have our bfps!


----------



## Storked

Jen you are amazingly sweet and we all love you :hugs:
I hope that you are doing well. Where are you at TTC-wise? :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany thank you but im just speaking from my heart. <3 you ladies also and youve helpped me so much already! 

I actually had a + two days in row on clearblue digital opk. Im really early in my cycle dont recall the day though not keepin count like i thought i would. My af was only a day of spotting so after a 49 day cycle im trying not to obsess so much and if it happens it happens. I have appt with obgyn towards end of month so guess ill see whats hapening then. Not sure i trust opk but it felt good to get somethong other then a negative. time will tell i guess.


----------



## Storked

Good luck Jen :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thank you im just taking it one day at a time. Nothing else to do still testing wiith opk but thinking of giving up. Ive been taking my temp daily and writin it on my cell when it changes... But i dont understand bbt just doing it to show my obgyn. 

Lovely day of work ahead of me. Im becoming so lazy. Just want to stay home. How was everyones weekebd? Hope all is well!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so so so much for the kind words ladies.... you gals are such a blessing :flower:! After I freaked out for a little bit, I called my mom (Never to old to go to mommy I say lol). She told me that she really didnt think it was anything from my D&C and what I was describing isnt anything from my mc which thinking back I think she is right. She said that it was AF and that it was going to be different than my periods I had before I got pg since this would be my first cycle since the surgery. I did have period like cramping the day before and then only bled for 2 days and now Im fine and no bleeding. I have my fu ultrasound this wed so I guess I will confirm with my dr then :shrug:. As for DH, he is doing better.. he is going to see a specialist tomorrow just to get a second opinion on everything and make sure that all is well. After I knew he was doing better, I scolded him for doing that jump on his bike like I have told him not to do in the past :trouble:. He does mountain biking and falls enough on regular trails when he rides with his friends as it is and I always worried when I would ride with him and see him jump off of things just for fun. He goes on easier trails with me so I guess he gets bored and thats how he entertains himself :roll:. They werent big jumps but none the less not needed. I said "ride your bike like a normal person and stop trying to do stunts!!" ... MEN!... grrr :growlmad: So I think he learned his lesson and wont be doing that again lol!
Thanks again for your kind words... I truely love you wonderful gals! :hugs:

Laura, so sorry you were having a rough night with your fibroids.... are you feeling any better today??

Bethany, Thanks doll for looking out for me! :winkwink: Any updates on Thailand?

Jen, thank you too dear... how are you doing?? Praying for you as well and hoping you get that you get some good news soon re opk!!! And I agree, I have to think that we got a good luck thread going on here!! :thumbup: I hear ya on feeling lazy too... as much as a nightmare the D&C was, Im not going to lie.. it was great being home for those 5 days and everyday I get up and take a shower I look at my pj's and just want to crawl back into them! 

How's everyone else doing?? 

Im at my desk and am in need of some coffee so gonna go grab a cup...Hope everyone has a great day!!! :hug:


----------



## Storked

No updates on Thailand yet but hopefully good news soon! My husband is feeling hopeful :)
So the current miscarriage book that I am reading actually did talk about factor V Leiden (I have the mutated version) and how there has been success with aspirin and heparin. It made me wonder if I was doing enough to save my baby. If the lovenox was enough. My husband and I decided that next time we will do aspirin and heparin.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen ur a pet :) xxxxxx
went to doc again today i be bankrupt :) but she gave me a letter to go for a scan and did a smear test so least im getting everything sorted at one time so i can hopefully have no problems sooon for ttc , im in a better mood now cos i feel like im gettin help and sorting it :)
fx for u jen, u deserve ur bfp , a positive opk is great, if u were gettin -ve and then got a pos then thats all systems go me thinks :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi bethany how u doin chick? xxxxxxxx
known of it was ur fault chick , the docs should have told u what to do if u needed to be on them. hope it all goes well next time for us xxxx love ya lots x

ur never too old to go to momy amy :) mommy knows best :) mine does anyway hee hee. xxx glad its better now for u, yeah af can be weird after loss alright . hope ur scan goes well which im sure it will xxx
my OH has a dodgy knee for yrs from his raleigh bike he used to have , he was always messing around on his too, they r just just over grown boys really ha ha x


----------



## horseypants

liles mum, ive been thinking about our book. lets email eachother ;)

mommylov, i am so sorry to hear about the biking accident and injury - oh dear!!!!!! hugs!

amy, the same thing happened to me sweety. please dont worry.


----------



## Storked

I love you Laura! How are you feeling lately? :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

just got a positive opk but OH is making me sad. i got all dressed up to meet him for dinner and he'd rather go work out. he's leaving for an interview tomorrow and will be gone overnight too :(. i get so sad lately. if i were a baby, i wouldnt want to live inside of me, feeling what i'm feeling. whoah, right? im depressing sometimes.


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I agree with Laura... it isnt your fault doll. Hang in there and keeping my fx for you babe. BIG :hug: to you... something good is coming your way! :thumbup:

Horseypants, so sorry dear... hugs to you! :hugs: You arent depressing.. its totally understandable! You want to move on and try again so I would feel the same way. You will get your time with OH. I know when I get emotional sometimes, I have to stop DH in his tracks and voice my thougts and feelings to him. Sometimes men just dot get it and you have to draw it out for them to be like "Oh, I should probably be more sensitive to your feelings and listen more". Hang in there doll! :hugs:

Laura, how ya feeling deary? Anymore news re the rest of your bloodwork results?

XOXO to everyone!


----------



## Storked

Thanks mommy! It is hard not to blame ourselves though isn't it? We worry about our babies.
How are you? :)


----------



## Storked

Oh and ladies...I should be moving overseas in a few months ;)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Thanks mommy! It is hard not to blame ourselves though isn't it? We worry about our babies.
> How are you? :)




Storked said:


> Oh and ladies...I should be moving overseas in a few months ;)

Yes but please believe it is NOT your fault!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! Have you looked into how you are going to take your kitty? Oh.. so excited for you guys!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Storked

That I will! I believe I will just need to get a hold of the consulate and ask what must be done for kitty. And try to find out stuff for the airlines as to their regulations. I am so excited though :D
I try not to blame myself. Some days it is just hard isn't it? But we should moving when y baby was due. The Lord must have wanted me overseas. That is what I am telling myself.


----------



## horseypants

storked, i am stoked for you!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

I definitley believe that. There are good days and bad days but really coming to terms with everything and knowing that you did everything you were suppose to is what you have to remind yourself. You are not alone in this either. We have all been there and will be your support.. thats what we are here for! I have always been a firm believer in everything happens for a reason and I think that your angel is watching down, guiding you and your hubby through this journey. 

I can totally relate with having moments of saddness... DH and I bought a lot to build on in feb and moved into our new house on june 30th. My parents flew out and we had a priest come to the house that week to do a blessing ceremony. I was 8 weeks pg at that time. Well when I went in for my us on july 17th, thats when we saw the baby with no heartbeat and they told me that it measured only 8 weeks when I shouldve been 10 by then. I kept going back to that ceremony and thought why was my baby taken from us at that moment. It took me until a week or so after my D&C to understand that not only were we meant for a different path but that the baby couldve been developing wrong and the lord saved it from having a less than perfect life. This thursday will mark 4 weeks from my surgery. I think the pain will go away with time but the memory will forever be with us. We will all make it through this, stronger than ever. Again, just know you are not alone and we are here for you doll!!! :hugs:

XOXO


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants being down is normal and i agree with amy , guys need to be told straight but nicely , subtle is wasted on any one with 3 legs hee hee :)

bethany that is great, u willl love it. :) u def be able to take kitty cat with u, thats great :) it is good to have something to occupy u in positive way arounf due date too :) xxxxxxxxx if im not ttc by then im gonna organise a different distraction :) xx

amy how u doin? no news on tests yet, they r so slow. 
ive been given a letter to go to hosp to get a scan though , so im gonna go there tomoro and try and wrangle ny way in fast :) 

cheryl long itme no hear , how r u? 
hey jen xxx
xxxxxxxxxxxx to all


----------



## lilesMom

amy we posted at same time again. :) 
i feel ur pain chick , some days r def better than other, 24th may was my erpc and i do feel much more able to deal with it than i did, i have made a certain peace with it but i do have my days when i think god is being an ass to me :) but obvs i dont know the reasoning behind it all yet and have to trust its for the better xxxxxxx big hugs to all my girlies xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i must go paly with my fave smallies, aka my niece and nephew, il be back later xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy we posted at same time again. :)
> i feel ur pain chick , some days r def better than other, 24th may was my erpc and i do feel much more able to deal with it than i did, i have made a certain peace with it but i do have my days when i think god is being an ass to me :) but obvs i dont know the reasoning behind it all yet and have to trust its for the better xxxxxxx big hugs to all my girlies xxxxxxx

heheh we do that a lot dont we?? heheh have fune playing with the kiddos! :ball:


----------



## Storked

Amy, you are very right! I had a blessing too and felt betrayed when I was diagnosed with a MMC. Now I feel like the Lord has other plans for me. 
We will have our babies :hugs: and we will appreciate them so much more because of the past.
Laura, what you got in mind? *waggles eyebrows*


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, you are very right! I had a blessing too and felt betrayed when I was diagnosed with a MMC. Now I feel like the Lord has other plans for me.
> We will have our babies :hugs: and we will appreciate them so much more because of the past.
> Laura, what you got in mind? *waggles eyebrows*

Im not the most religious person in the world but I am very spiritual. My parents are VERY religious. I still said that I dont regret having that blessing done and you are so right... we will have our babies and will be so happy!!! I cant wait until we get the next BFP here!


----------



## Storked

I'm not really religious either but my husband is doing his best to get me there Amy :)
My oldest sister describes herself as spiritual too


----------



## lilesMom

i believe in god, angels etc just not the organised whole church bit :) so prob spiritual as well me thinks :)
lovely saying as well is, dont cry cos its over, smile cos it happened :) xxxxxxxxxx

bethany u have a dirty mind , hee hee. my niece and nephew!!!! im shocked ha ha :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I often shock people. Including my spouse LOL!


----------



## mommylov

lol silly girls! buti thought the same thing lol


----------



## lilesMom

only messin chick , i like it, keep it up :)


----------



## mommylov

I wish it was tomorrow already. Im anxious to see what they find and tell me tomorrow morning!


----------



## lilesMom

the last bit always seems the longest , so near yet so far :) it wont be long now hon. wishin u all d best xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> the last bit always seems the longest , so near yet so far :) it wont be long now hon. wishin u all d best xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks doll!! I cant wait to get the green light!! I hope last week was af and that after next month's af visit we can try [-o&lt; 

Heard from DH just now too.. he went to a specialist about his knees... good news is no surgery is needed... back news is he has to wear a knee brace on both knees.. .right one for 6 weeks left for 4 and physical therapy. I told him LISTEN TO ME next time!! :roll: sigh lol

Did you have fun playing with your niece and nephew?

I believe in god too but not the organized church bit as well... I like the way "spiritual" sounds too heheh

I am waiting for some reports to finish running at work....:-= :sleep:


----------



## jen435

Hi laxies! So muh has happened today! :) congrats bethany!!! You and dh have sok much to look forward to! Things unfortunately.happen for a reason but hipefully it betters us to alpreciate things more. Amy hope all goes well tom! Im so glad your mom was able be.there for you also! Laura results hopefully will.come soon.and i hope you have luck.getting in fast. Fxd for you! Horseypants so sorry about dh my.dh.did.same thing to me when i.got my smiley.face. Im so glad i.coveres my base.since.we waites.til midnight day of.first positive opk. I hope dh.and you are ok hugs. Sorry all typos im trying to reply with my phone but keyboards so touchy.

Today im cramp and i felt pinching my bbt is.remaining the.same.at.98.1 the.last 3 mornings. Sorry tmi.but.im having creamy cm not sure what.to think.but maybe.i.did ovulate??? I have no.clue praying for a.sign.... I could use a miracle right.now. Dh has his.hopea.up this cycle also. Praying to have the perfect birthday gift because.if.everything happened.when i got my positive baby is due day before.my 29th birtday. Dh said he thinka.im crazy.sharing my bday w a baby and he.says.its more fun to share it with the.dog. How.exciting will.that be. I think we have our hopes to high.hope.not be crushed..... Eatting pineapple.core for 2 more days but worried to.eat too much. Has anyone tried to use pineapple core to help.with.implantation?


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hi laxies! So muh has happened today! :) congrats bethany!!! You and dh have sok much to look forward to! Things unfortunately.happen for a reason but hipefully it betters us to alpreciate things more. Amy hope all goes well tom! Im so glad your mom was able be.there for you also! Laura results hopefully will.come soon.and i hope you have luck.getting in fast. Fxd for you! Horseypants so sorry about dh my.dh.did.same thing to me when i.got my smiley.face. Im so glad i.coveres my base.since.we waites.til midnight day of.first positive opk. I hope dh.and you are ok hugs. Sorry all typos im trying to reply with my phone but keyboards so touchy.
> 
> Today im cramp and i felt pinching my bbt is.remaining the.same.at.98.1 the.last 3 mornings. Sorry tmi.but.im having creamy cm not sure what.to think.but maybe.i.did ovulate??? I have no.clue praying for a.sign.... I could use a miracle right.now. Dh has his.hopea.up this cycle also. Praying to have the perfect birthday gift because.if.everything happened.when i got my positive baby is due day before.my 29th birtday. Dh said he thinka.im crazy.sharing my bday w a baby and he.says.its more fun to share it with the.dog. How.exciting will.that be. I think we have our hopes to high.hope.not be crushed..... Eatting pineapple.core for 2 more days but worried to.eat too much. Has anyone tried to use pineapple core to help.with.implantation?


FX crossed for you Jen!!!!! I hope you get that special birthday baby!!!! :flower: Ive neer heard anything about eating pineapple core being related to pregnancy... Ill have to read up on it and ask some friends if they have. My mom told me that plain almonds were great for the baby. I ate those and had no problems with a sticky baby! I just need to find out what makes them keep a heartbeat and develop healthy and to full term :cry:


----------



## jen435

:hugs: Amy thank you. Your next baby will be okay im sure. Where you taking a prenatal vitamin for at least a month prior to concieving? I followed everything I was suppost to and still had a son with a heart defect and heterotaxy my obgyn said somethings you can't prevent. Here is the info:

Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.

Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


----------



## Storked

Good luck Jen! :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

i am home alone tonight and feeling better about things in general. i think i've o-ed and am 1dpo today. i have been drinking way too much grapefruit juice and regret it a bit... i'm super excited for you storked. my dh is going to a job interview tomorrow. lots of people interviewing for one position, but i'd be thrilled if he got it. he would too. i am craving junk food. mmmmmm.


----------



## Storked

I hope he gets it horseypants! And what junk are you craving? *eats another cookie*


----------



## jen435

Goodluck to dh praying for good news for you! 
Bethany thank you!
Junk food must be the night. A had oreo ice cream cake and chocolate chip cookies tonight. The cake was amazing! Just glad i had a healthy lunch n dinner! I love days off and dread working weds n thurs. At least its almost friday. :)


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> :hugs: Amy thank you. Your next baby will be okay im sure. Where you taking a prenatal vitamin for at least a month prior to concieving? I followed everything I was suppost to and still had a son with a heart defect and heterotaxy my obgyn said somethings you can't prevent. Here is the info:
> 
> Using Pineapple to Assist Implantation: Pineapple contains bromelain. Bromelain is a proteolytic enzyme that breaks up proteins that inhibit embryo implantation. Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial.
> 
> Timed intercourse cycle: one pineapple, divided into 5 portions - consume one portion each day, over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.
> 
> Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic.


I did start a few weeks before we tried but stopped and then started up the day we tried. We got a bfp after only trying one time so hoping that I can get pg that fast again when we are ready! Thanks for the pineapple info!!!!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> i am home alone tonight and feeling better about things in general. i think i've o-ed and am 1dpo today. i have been drinking way too much grapefruit juice and regret it a bit... i'm super excited for you storked. my dh is going to a job interview tomorrow. lots of people interviewing for one position, but i'd be thrilled if he got it. he would too. i am craving junk food. mmmmmm.

Because of your post, I just went down stairs and had some starburst..... Yum!!! Lol

Ok off to bed for me. Got my us in the morning fx!!! Gnight ladies! :)


----------



## Storked

KUP Amy!
Mmmm. Starburst...what kind?! :D


----------



## horseypants

yum candy........ need candy :)

i wanted tacos and fried chicken yesterday. i thought i o-ed, now im not sure cause my temp hasnt gone up all the way. -my sleeping schedule is messed up though. i'm waking up five hours early today and tomorrow. ....im having what feels like o pains still this morning? i smoked a few cigarettes last week cause i was being BAD. now i'm paranoid about ectopic cause i heard it messes up the cillia in your tubes.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> KUP Amy!
> Mmmm. Starburst...what kind?! :D


I picked out all the pink ones! lol It was quite yummy!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi gals!! Great news today.... WE GOT CLEARED!!!!!!! :yipee: DH came with me to the US but had to go before we saw the dr because he had to go to PT for his knees. The dr told me that whatever I passed last week was what was in my uterus so it was leftover tissue. She said that everything is clear and open now and that she encouraged us to try again when we aer ready. I explained to her that cant be anytime within the next few weeks since DH had his accident. :bike: Dh was funny last night though.. I said what if we get cleared tomorrow... we cant do anything because of your knees... he said "I can always wear my knee braces".. Im like "Thats hot" *Insert sarcasm* :roll:

Oh well just glad it isnt a fibroid and everythign came out normal. Although this kind of makes me think "if it wasnt a fibroid, then what caused the mc?". My dr said that it was just a bad egg/sperm combo and I did nothing wrong. FX for the next time!

How are you ladies doing?? Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, i am super happy for you and :rofl: at the knee brace bding. would it be innapropriate to ask for pictures? you might have that same look the gymnast had when she "wasn't impressed?" do you know what i mean?


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov, i am super happy for you and :rofl: at the knee brace bding. would it be innapropriate to ask for pictures? you might have that same look the gymnast had when she "wasn't impressed?" do you know what i mean?


ROFLMAO!!!! :rofl: I had that EXACT look!!!! I just walked away shaking my head... he is such a dweeb but I love him! lol Oh well... Im so happy to have good news for a change so going to enjoy it while it lasts!


How are you dear??? 

Laura, Bethany, Jen... everyone... hope you guys are doing ok :flower:


----------



## horseypants

in all seriousness, i'm sure it will be nice to spend quality time together with the relief of having been giving the go! 

i'm peachy today. in good spirits and looking forward to friday already - then looking forward to the end of next week, when i might test.


----------



## mommylov

For sure.... I talked to my mom this moring and really confirmed to myself that this all happened for a reason... dh getting hurt almost sent me over the edge but now I see that maybe this is to give us that 4-6 weeks of healing and together time that we need. 

Hope the testing goes well for ya babe and KUP!!!! FX


----------



## jen435

Yum starbursts are the best.dh amd i fight over the pink ones:)
Amy.great news :) yay soo happy for you and lol.at dh def needed that laugh.

Workin today.amd having pain on my left side after eatting lunch kinda a burning feeling. I hope af doesnt creep up on me. Does anyone on here ever bbt???? My temp was 97.7 coverline all month then after O it stayed at 98.1 for three days and now today it was 98.3... Anyone know what to expect???


----------



## horseypants

hey are you saying you're 4dpo?


----------



## jen435

Horseypants we will be testing around the same time :) fxd for our bfps!


----------



## jen435

Yes yes :)


----------



## horseypants

i say it's good! i wanna stalk your chart! can you put it in your sig? if i've already asked, sorry for chart harassing you :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh yay!!!! FX for you ladies!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

so much catch up for lolly :) 

amy that is great great news ;) :) 
u be fine on d BD front, u can do all d work, tell him lie back and think happy thoughts :) u could always bering out the turkey baster ha ha 
ye have made me want sweeties even more now, i was craving um anyway :)

fx jen and horseypants. thanks for pineapple info jen, i love pineapple so no hardship to try that one. i love pink star burst too, why dont they make packs with just pink ones.


----------



## lilesMom

went to see my first consultant today, for my sinuses, have been to see him repeatedly over last few yrs, he reckons he has no idea why my sinus bleeds and is trying one last thing, a blood test to see if my blood clots properly. il have no blood left with all d blood tests :) also took in my letter for the scan to my own hosp and they said if cancellation comes up they will try and get me in :) ( for fibroids ) so hopefully all things being fixed now and it wont be too much longer. other 2 liver tests still not back, boo hiss, been 2.5 weeks now. oh well , should be soon then :)
so things r moving forward anyway so not too bad :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> went to see my first consultant today, for my sinuses, have been to see him repeatedly over last few yrs, he reckons he has no idea why my sinus bleeds and is trying one last thing, a blood test to see if my blood clots properly. il have no blood left with all d blood tests :) also took in my letter for the scan to my own hosp and they said if cancellation comes up they will try and get me in :) ( for fibroids ) so hopefully all things being fixed now and it wont be too much longer. other 2 liver tests still not back, boo hiss, been 2.5 weeks now. oh well , should be soon then :)
> so things r moving forward anyway so not too bad :)


Hope you fell better soon Laura!!!! Im so sorry you have had to wait so much for these darn test results to come in :growlmad:... grrrr booo hiss indeed!!! Praying for you girl and hope that they get a cancellation and get you in :hugs:!!! I get sinus infections here and there and hate dealing with it. 

LOL re me doing the work. I totally dont mind at this point but am scared of hurting him and making things worse. He is eager to try again too and starts PT on Friday. Said he wants to see how it goes for 2-3 weeks and then we will go from there. Im also scared even though we got the ok from the dr... just feel like its too soon (only 4 weeks post D&C). I kind of want to wait until next month and with dh's injury that may just be in the cards. Hopefully I will be changing my ticker then and BFP soon after that fx. :holly:

Hugs to you and wishing you clean bill of health soon!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

ur dead right babe i was in a much better frame of mind at 2 months after as opposed to one month after. there is no rush. do what feels best for u defo :)
and physically u be fighting fit then :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

had to go to shop and get biscuits doh, but then i went on my treadmill after so it cancels out right :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:



> had to go to shop and get biscuits doh, but then i went on my treadmill after so it cancels out right :)

Totally!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> i am home alone tonight and feeling better about things in general. i think i've o-ed and am 1dpo today. i have been drinking way too much grapefruit juice and regret it a bit... i'm super excited for you storked. my dh is going to a job interview tomorrow. lots of people interviewing for one position, but i'd be thrilled if he got it. he would too. i am craving junk food. mmmmmm.

How did the job interview go today horseypants??


----------



## horseypants

mommylov said:


> How did the job interview go today horseypants??

It was good! I'm not holding my breath, but I think it's another very good step toward the job of his dreams. There were 70 people interviewing for 5 or 6 positions! He's amazing though, never gives up (aka stubborn) so I know he'll keep at it with the applciations and interviews until he finds something good, and I'd put money on him eventually getting the sort of position he interviewed for yesterday. I should be doing the same thing - applying for a better job - but all I want is to be barefoot and prego!

What's the latest with you, mommylov? How is everyone?

Jen and I are on the 2ww :)

Mommylov, I regretted not going for it as soon I could...... there are already ladies who got bad news at the same time as me who have moved on and are expecting. So a little push if that's what you need. xo -with the caveat that normally i think they say to wait mainly because emotionally, two mcs in a row are taxing. only you can make the right decision for you. -but if I could go back in time, i'd have gone for it!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> How did the job interview go today horseypants??
> 
> It was good! I'm not holding my breath, but I think it's another very good step toward the job of his dreams. There were 70 people interviewing for 5 or 6 positions! He's amazing though, never gives up (aka stubborn) so I know he'll keep at it with the applciations and interviews until he finds something good, and I'd put money on him eventually getting the sort of position he interviewed for yesterday. I should be doing the same thing - applying for a better job - but all I want is to be barefoot and prego!
> 
> What's the latest with you, mommylov? How is everyone?
> 
> Jen and I are on the 2ww :)
> 
> Mommylov, I regretted not going for it as soon I could...... there are already ladies who got bad news at the same time as me who have moved on and are expecting. So a little push if that's what you need. xo -with the caveat that normally i think they say to wait mainly because emotionally, two mcs in a row are taxing. only you can make the right decision for you. -but if I could go back in time, i'd have gone for it!Click to expand...


Im praying for him that he gets it and IF he doesnt, then Im sure that just means that you guys were meant for something greater. I remember when dh and I wanted to make the move to CO from CA and we knew his company had an office here. He was trying to transfer with the same position he had. After flying out here, him going on interviews with other companies, and going through putting together a full presentation for managment... it was a no-go. We felt so defeated and thought we were never going to be able to make the move and buy a house and do the things we wanted to do. We came out here to visit my BF who had moved here 2 years before that and dh went to his company's office out here to visit a friend and that friend introduced him to his manager. To make a long story short (Too late I think lol) he ended up not only getting a job there... it was a promotion and full moving expenses paid with a HUGE bonus!!!! We then got with a real estate agent and were able to build a house from scratch.. bought a new SUV....We couldnt believe it! Hang in there... bigger and better is going to happen!!!! xoxo

I think we are ready emotionally to try again but I am a firm believer in everything happening for a reason and even though we got the green light, we wanted to wait for just one more cycle. Plus, dh got hurt last week so we need to see whats going to happen with his knees in the next 2-3 weeks with physical therapy. I kind of think thats gods way of telling us to wait a couple of weeks. Today marks 4 weeks since my D&C so I too dont want to wait too long so fx that we can try in the next few weeks!


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants fx for the job for him :)
amy ur right hon, do it when u feel ready and i suppose it be more enjoyable BD if he isnt grimacing in pain :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany where u at? and jen :)


----------



## Storked

I'm here! Good luck horseypants!
Hi Amy!
How are ya Laura? Same to you Jen!

DH and I are moving to Houston for him to get some training for Bangkok. I am considering seeing my doctor before we move and getting a written prescription for heparin in case I get pregnant this cycle. Would that be going overboard? I just don't want to frantically search for a new doctor who may not be attentive to my condition and not give me heparin when needed. I am taking every precaution this time.


----------



## mommylov

I dont think you are going overboard at all. Its a new country and you dont know what to expect! I think you are being smart by thinking ahead... such a good mommy :winkwink: How long are you guys going to be in Houston for? Does he have an actual date of when you go to Bangkok?


----------



## jen435

Hey! Yay its finally my Friday!!! Finally can relax :) 
Bethany so many exciting things are happening for you! So you and dh decided to ttc again? :) can't blame you and your sooo smart to get everything you need before you leave. Finding a new doc if hard ESP on that will get you what you need asap. Smart mommy!!! :)
Horseypant fixed for the job! Sounds like dh has a good head on his shoulder! He will land a great opportunity and you both will be parents too :)
Laura how are you?? Any news?
Amy sounds like dh had a great opportunity! :) You will have your LO next :)I see good things happening for us ladies!!! Hopefully in two years we will be all talking to each other about how cute our LO first coo is! Boy do I dream of that day. I think its what keeps me going along with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## Storked

We could be in Houston for a few months- it really just depends on how much traveling he does for training. We will be based in Houston and he will be gone two weeks and then home two weeks at a time but we hope to be there as short a time as possible. The crime rate is crazy :-/
Oh Jen we will all be such awesome moms! I keep meaning to message all of you my name so we can be FB friends hehe :D


----------



## Storked

I love you ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Ditto!!! We have to kit!!!!! I can't wait for all of us to have our babies and swap fun stories during a 2am feeding! Lol


----------



## jen435

:) yes yes! Good idea bethany!


----------



## Storked

Who wants to be FB friends? I will message my name :)

Speaking of babies...I think we will be the happiest tired people ever hehe


----------



## jen435

I do like amy said we can tell eachother about feedings when rest the world sleeps and talk about milestones :)
Yes happy tired parent is right. Dh will be cranky though i just know it :)


----------



## horseypants

meeee. i'm already friend's with lile's mum and i love seeing her updates :) how are you? my sister kept getting sinus infections and eventually had a surgery on her sinuses which fixed it i think.


----------



## mommylov

Im friends with Horseypants now... yay!


----------



## Storked

I'm friends with horseypants- you other gals better friend me! :D
Hehe I said gals. Gah I worked with old men too long


----------



## mommylov

double yay now!


----------



## lilesMom

i want in too :) 
thats is a lovely idea of us all swapping baby stories and getting advice, i havent allowed myself to go that far ahead but im liking it loads :) :)
bethany u r so right to get ur meds before u go, its only smart thinking , not over board. 
my doc rang me, i have a kidney infection, no wonder i feel crappy :) that could be the pains too cos ive been sick for about 2 months :) so maybe my fibroids arent growing :) 
yey :) i reckon they must haev realised fomr my blood test of 3 weeks ago cos pee test was neg for infection. il feel a whiole lot better after theses antibiotics i think :)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Glad to hear you found out about the infection but so sorry that you have to go through that. Also glad that the fibroids might not be growing!!! Now that they know about the infection, are they able to give you anything for the pain or anything?


----------



## Storked

Yikes Laura about the kidney infection! I still have nightmares about mine :-/
If you lived nearby you could havey pain meds. I only used a couple :D

I just got a gym membership. WHEE!


----------



## Storked

Well I finished another miscarriage book- one left but I am taking a break. Instead I am going to read The World is a Kitchen :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys got antibiotics today so should feel better soon :) 
i havent read a single miscarriage book . my bad :) do u find them helpfull r no babe? xx


----------



## Storked

The last one I did! It looked at miscarriage from a scientific viewpoint and was actually pretty comforting. It is called Coming to Term by Jon Cohen :)
So I hope you start feeling better soon! And I hope the antibiotics won't have too many nasty side effects :-/


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everyone, I'm new this this site. I have been reading through a lot of your posts, so I no longer feel so alone with all I have had to go through. I am sorry for all of your losses and the pain that you all have had to endure with either problems ttc or miscarriages. To give you a brief summary of my situation. I have 2 daughters ages 12 almost 13, and a 6 year old. Been married for 7 years (tomorrow is my anniversary actually). My husband and I decided back in March to try for another child, and at first try I became pregnant (didn't think I would get pregnant that quickly because of pcos and only one ovary). By the 5th week of my pregnancy I started spotting, and went to the ER. I was told that I was having a threatened miscarriage, of course I felt like my whole world was falling apart. They didn't find a heartbeat. I returned at 6 weeks with bleeding, was told I was probably having a miscarriage. I told my husband if I am meant to have a miscarriage at least I am having it now and not further along, where i would be so attached to the baby (even though I was of course already attached and loved my baby so much). We went in for the ultrasound and there was the heartbeat, which gave us a lot of hope. Well, I didn't end up miscarrying and the bleeding stopped. I was told I had a subchorionic hemorrhage (blood clot somewhere between the placenta and uterus) that was 1cm big. I was also told that this would probably resolve on its own. By 8 weeks everything was going great, no bleeding, baby was growing perfectly. Went in for the 10 week appointment, baby was growing perfectly. Every time I asked them about the blood clot I had they would brush it off and say as long as the pregnancy was going fine there was no need to check it. I Went in at 12 and then 13 weeks had an ultrasound and baby was growing strong and everything was going fantastic. Took the maternal serum screening with consisted of 1 blood test, and ultrasound, then a 2nd trimester blood test. The first blood and test and ultrasound came out great. They said I had a 1 in 3,800 chance of down syndrome and a 1 in 100,000 chance of Trisomy 18. They told me those were optimal test results for a 32 year old woman. I though everything was going great until 18 1/2 weeks. I started bleeding again. Went that night to the ER. They took an ultrasound and for the first time I noticed my baby wasn't moving. A couple hours later they sent me in for a transvaginal ultrasound, we kept asking how was the baby, and they wouldn't answer. But I already knew. The doctor confirmed to us that the baby died sometime that day. What is really sad is that my husband said he thought he saw a faint heart beat when they did the first ultrasound and so did they doctor. He believes that was probably when the baby was about to die. The doctor suggested a d&c. We told her to let us think if over that night. And we would come in the next day. So of course I was a wreck, my husband was a wreck. We went home that night feeling miserable. I had grown so attached to my son ( I really wanted to have a little boy for my husband because we are all girls in the house, plus I had a feeling we were having a boy). Next morning get up to go to the bathroom and bamm, a huge blood clot flew out of me. My husband rushed me to the hospital, and right in front of everybody as I was checking in, I hemorrhaged. It was so traumatizing. I was worried because there were children in the waiting area, and I didn't want them to see. I was in complete shock. There was blood all over the floor, and this was happening in front of everybody. I was rushed into a room and withing a few minutes I passed my precious baby, and it was a BOY. I was due to find out the sex of my baby that very week, and I had to find out through a miscarriage. To make a very long story short. I almost bled to death. Had an emergency d&c about 6 hours later. Don't know why they took so long. According to them, they wanted to see if I would pass the placenta on my own. They warned that if I didn't stop bleeding they might have to perform an emergency hysterectomy. Thank God they didn't have to, and by some miracle with all of the blood loss, I didn't need a blood transfusion. So right now it is 2 1/2 weeks later, and I am still in shock. At times I still feel the baby kicking, although I know it is all in my head. The grief if so horrible to deal with. My husband and I lost our first little boy. It was so hard to break the news to my children. The babies due date was between Christmas and New years, and we would talk about how the baby was going to be a Christmas gift for the whole family. I am sorry I vented so much here. I have not talked about this to anybody, only my husband and my mother. Now all I want is to be pregnant again. My pregnancy was just cut off almost half way through. And I want to feel pregnant again. I want another baby so badly, and at the same time I am scared to death. I am also scared that maybe I will keep having these difficulties because I am 32, maybe it is my age I don't have any idea. I know of plenty of woman older than me, who haven't had any of these problems. Anyways and feedback would be greatly appreciated. I feel so much better to find a community of women who understand what I am going through.


----------



## jen435

Laura so sorry to hear about you kidney infection. I'm sooo glad your on antibiotics and on your way to recovery. I sent you and horseypant a request on fb finally! :) feels so nice to actually be on a PC and not on a cell :)
Bethany hope you enjoy your gym membership :) I miss going to zumba and yoga classes. 

How is everyone?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh and I forgot to mention, the same day that I had the miscarriage, the genetic counselor called me and guess what, my chances of Trisomy 18 went from 1 in 100,000 from the first blood test to 1 in 8 from the last blood test. They have no idea how this is possible. So were are awaiting the pathology of my baby to come back. The doctors think either one of two things. My son was growing healthy and then he started declining slowly at about 15 weeks, or he had trisomy 18 and for some reason the first blood test and ultrasound didn't show anything.


----------



## jen435

Arronswomen :hugs: there are no words to express how truely sorry I am to learn of your loss and how traumatic it was. Your story brought tears to my eyes. Please don't blame yourself for what happened. You are still young and people your age go off all the time and have healthy baby's. Please find some comfort that your son is okay and that he may have been saved from suffering here on earth. As much as it hurts he wants you to be strong and happy. I wish you all the comfort you need to move forward and to believe you can have a healthy pregnancy again. Thank you for sharing your story with us and please feel free to vent as much as you need. Everyone on this thread is here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Aaronswoman I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. I also cried when I read your post...and I feel so angry that you weren't given any answers when asking about the baby :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh aarons woman , u poor thing, how awfull, i am so so sorry for ur loss, vent away, its what we r all here for to get it all out and to get some support. u r not alone, it can feel that way sometimes but we r all in the same boat. the edge goes off the pain over time and u will feel better , not that it feels like it now but u will. my heart goes out to u reading ur story, i couldnt read anymore before answering u xxxx
take care if urself, take it easy and dont put any pressure on urself abut anything, take ur time and build urself back up again emotionally and physically , big hugs and loads o love xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry for my ignorance but i got request on fb from someone and wanna know who it is here, initials g. s. dont wanna put a name. xxxxxxx sorry im not sure who it is xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aarons woman, u may feel like u never can stop crying at times or be too numb to cry, all is normal and i promise it does get easier with time, i will always miss my baby but i can think of her with love now , not regret xxxxxxxxxx i wish i could propery help u , if u have any qs or want to whinge we r here xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen request showed up, hey friend :) :)


----------



## jen435

:) yay! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Storked

Friend me Jen! Laura, GS is mommy :)


----------



## Storked

Well for the first time last night I tried out a steam room and sauna. Oh holy armpit STINK.
Other than that I have no news hehe. CD 4 here :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany i did :) they are nice arent they? Be carefull with heat if ur ttc. It causes defects to swimmers and can kill them. Not to sure if it affects.the eggs but i have a hot tub and havent used it since ob said.no.hot baths when ttc. Boy do i miss using it thou so does dh!


----------



## Storked

I accepted! Yay! Thanks Jen :kiss:
Yeah I am still on the period (thought I was done this morning but not quite yet) so I may enjoy it tonight too. After that I will be cautious :)
Honestly I am not sure how I feel about working out hard while TTC. I haven't worked out every day in a while but I can still go hard on the elliptical for an hour and a half. But don't think I want to just in case. What about you guys?


----------



## jen435

If your body is used to running go for it :) just be easy on yourself just incase. I don't think working out can hurt. I'd just avoid your abdominal area :)

Lots of babydust to you! Hopefully you'll be pregnant soon!


----------



## jen435

Amy Laura horseypants how are you?


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!! So much to catch up on! First off, welcome Aaronsmom and so sorry you are joining us under these circumstances :sad1: My heart goes out to you and I am so so so sorry for your loss and all that you had to go through. I cant imagine, what a nightmare. Hugs to you doll and if you ever need to vent, we are totally here for you! Hang in there... time does help heal and this thread is filled with some amazing woman that know how you feel and are here for you. :flower: :hugs:

Laura, so sorry but yes GS is me! lol Thanks Bethany for comfirming for me heheh. So glad we are all FB buddies :friends: ! Your guys' posts are so funny and love the pics... such a great group of beautiful ladies! How are the meds coming along? Hope you are feeling much much better! :flower:

Bethany, how are you girly? I too havent read any books on MC... thought I wouldnt be able to handle it but now hearing what you are saying... Im thinking about it. 

Jen, hiya! Im doing well, how are you deary??

DH and I went out on a heli tour of the rocky mountains yesterday which was pretty cool :plane:. My bff bought it for us and when we were going to go I found out I was pg so we postponed it. It was nice to get away and do something.

How is everyone doing? Hope everyone is having/had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh Bethany, I too joined a gym...well kinda lol. So I have bought these "aqua natal" passes and was going to start a fitness class for pregnant woman and woman that just gave birth. It is at my local gym but the day after I bought it, we found out we mc :sad2: so obv I didnt go. I decided to still go to the gym and swim laps instead so Ill be starting that this week... hopefully! I talked to DH the other night and he said that he wants to try again asap (bummed knees and all lol). I told him that Im glad he is on board but I still want to wait until next month to see if AF shows up. If AF comes, then we can officially start again! Im wondering if joining a gym and wanting to get back into the routine of getting into shape and what not is part of the healing process. Just thought it was kinda funny that we both jumped on the gym boat! hehe:bodyb:


----------



## Storked

I don't work out my abdominal area so we are good! I have always just done the elliptical and avoided strength training because I hate it so :D I have asthma and elliptical is easy for me to do but treadmill is too much. But all of my fit friends and my fit husband cannot last on my machine. Proud moment!
I hope we all get pregnant soon :dust:
Amy, I just read two. The religious one was a bit too...well I don't normally do religious books that aren't Buddhist. My own religion bores the heck out of me :) but the science one was fantastic! Still slow going because it is a hard thing to read about. But glad I read it. If you go that route, I'd suggest that one. I am so sad that you never got to swim for natal classes! I had just bought DVDs for pregnant women on this end when I found out. They are still unopened, on my DVD shelf. But the gym does feel like things are becoming normal. Bearable even! Feeling good! And so glad your DH is game for TTC even though he isn't feeling well :D
Oh and thanks for saying I'm funny! I try hehe. Sadly, my family never has as much freedom to be our hilarious selves online because we are FB friends with too many Mormons who see us on Sunday and think...that we are the same political party and have the same sense of humor hehe


----------



## mommylov

Awwww booooo, well I love humor!!!! Life is serious enough right??


----------



## jen435

I'm so sorry you didn't get to take your prenatal swim classes also. Swimming is great! I have a pool in my backyard and will be so sad when we have to close it in a few weeks. I usually go to the YMCA during the fall winter but I think I'll join after I have a baby since they don't have prnatal classes available and i really want this pregnancy to workout. Don't wa t to do anything to jepardize it.obgyn did give me stretches to do though and i still do them :)

Amy so glad dh decided to try again. He is a champ! :)

I ate sooo much today! Steak, chicken, potatoes, mixed orientatal vegs, corn on cob, almonds, cake,roman noodles, 4 cheese strings, fruit snacks, Cheetos, etc... its crazy! I think I'm getting anxious about taking a pregnancy test or af showing up. I really really want a baby this cycle and I'm so scared to be disappointed. I'm trying to tell myself we can always try again next cycle but then it won't be a may baby :(


----------



## Storked

Right on Amy!
Jen, YUM! I understand being scared to test- yes there is always next cycle but that doesn't make you want a baby any less NOW. Hope good things come your way dear :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen!!! I hear ya on being scared and I know yiu don't want to be disappointed but I'm really praying for you and keeping me fingers crossed!!! Kup and let us know the second you pee on that stick! Ok maybe not that second as I'm sure you will want to share that with dh but you know what I mean :) no matter the outcome, we're here for ya dear ;)


----------



## lilesMom

go jen fx chick, really hoping it happens for u sweetie xx 
havent been on loads cos im a bit zombie like at d mo, kidney inf and antib s are killing my brain cells :) xxxxxxxxxxx to all x


----------



## lilesMom

aarons woman how u holdin up babe xx


----------



## Storked

Rest up Laura! How many more days of antibiotics do you have? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

only on day 2 , i think day 2 always d worst, they only gave me 5 days, i usually get more but they r differnet ones and i think they r strong enough, im a bit wiped out anyway :) how u babe? x


----------



## mommylov

Feel better Laura... hope the next 3 days of AB goes better :flow:

Monday.... blah lol. I guess Ill grab some coffee and start my day :comp:

xoxo


----------



## Storked

What antibiotics are you on Laura?
Amy, I miss coffee. And tea. Mmmm. (sips a coke)


----------



## mommylov

Coffee/soda... Mmmmmmm hehe

When we ttc the last time, I stopped drinking it all about 2 weeks prior and went through caffine withdrawls... I dont even drink that much coffee and soda is rare too but I didnt want to go through that again so I have been trying to be good. I didnt even drink Sprite or anything when I was sick because I was so scared. Well, obv avoiding all that didnt work **sniffles** After the mc, I didnt have anything up until about 2 weeks ago. Had some Dr. Pepper... all I can say is OH-MY-YUM!!!! Dang... now I want a DR P lol.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany im on keflex, ( cefalexin), feelin bit better at this time, morn and nt r worse :) its alovely day here , its only about the 4th day all summer we havent had rain :) well technically its autumn but its nicer than summer was. every window in my house is open to blow away cobwebs :) 
im not mad for fizzy drinks but i do drink tea and occasionally if im goin a bit mad i have pepsi max , ha ha :)


----------



## mommylov

nice breezes are wonderful, arent they? We are coming up on the end of summer.. kind of... and I too opened all my windows. It was nice and cold last night which is a great break from the heat we have had this summer. I wish I was at home lol


----------



## lilesMom

i wish we had some of ur good weather during d summer :) is home much different babe?


----------



## mommylov

better than work! I like my job and where I sit (I have a great view of the rockies from my desk) but dont care for a lot of the people. Plus Im one of the youngest ones here (Im 31 and everyone else is like 65+).. there are a few that are closer to my age. 
But I would much rather be home with my boys (My two kitties)


----------



## Storked

I can't have tea or coffee because of my religion. Stinky!
I love rain! We finally got some here yesterday and it was very much needed. Hadn't rained in ages so ground was crunchy and cracked lol
Being home is awesome Amy. It can get boring but that is ok


----------



## mommylov

We had some rain as well but we too needed it and could use more! I hope we get lots of snow this year! Last year was nothing although I chalked it up to gods way of letting me get use to snow lol

I would be bored at home too... but hoping that I will have our little ones soon that will keep my busy. Im thinking Im going to stop working after our 2nd fx


----------



## Storked

Snow (shudders) just becomes ice here. I don't drive on ice lol
Hope you can stay at home with LO Amy :)

Am I a jerk for reacting badly when people make comments about how my life will change "when I have kids"? The people making these comments know I miscarried. Does that somehow not count as a child? Am I not a mother at all?


----------



## mommylov

Oh no, what was said??? I agree... I think life does change once you have a lo or 2 or 3 running around but to me it changes much sooner than that. It changes when your first get pg. I dont know about you, but my life is not the same now having gone through our mc. We are all mommies whether we have our lo's here with us or looking down on us from heaven. People that havent gone through it can sometimes be very ignorant and just dont get it.


----------



## Storked

Oh just two different people who both know of my loss have made comments like that. I didn't say anything mean but I was definitely angry. I think thoughtless comments like that run it into our faces that our babies aren't here with us.
Ok ok I am going to be more positive. Just needed to vent!


----------



## jen435

Amy where do you live? Sounds like our seasoms where the same this year. Dry hot.summer little rain our grass was dying and crunchy.... Then fall we had a day snow storm but it was the only snow for the year... Winter was mild. Wonder what itll be like this year. Im home today i work 2 1/2 days this week. Dh realize on my income to get by. We are praying he has a good christmas. Being a stay at home mom would he so rewarding. I hope you get to be one! 

Laura i hope the antibiotic works and your feeling better. That antibiotic is very strong good thing youll be off it in three days. Any news on ur results? Have you heard of a cancellation to get ur test done faster?


----------



## jen435

Bethany hugs i can relate ppl say that to me all the time. Esp my sis in law and mom. Just wait til u have a kid i just want to strangle them. I think i had to make by far the hardest decision in choosing to terminate the pregnancy due to the baby going to be born a stillborn with serious complications. Ppl should be more considerate.


----------



## Storked

Absolutely Jen. How can they not know how mean it is to say such a thing to you? Isn't that just common sense? :(


----------



## mommylov

Grrr Jen... They should have a law that allows you to throw a shoe at someones head when they make stupid comments like that!

I live in northern Colorado, near Fort Collins.


----------



## mommylov

Sometimes I want to tell these people "Ya, I was only 8wks along... ya, I didnt give birth....ya, I dont have my child here living here with me but you know what... I had a life in me:baby:. My husband and I bonded with our child we saw in our ultrasounds. We grew even closer as we saw our baby's little heart flicker on the screen. I dont wish the kind of pain we felt when we walked into the drs office, saw our lifeless child on the same us screen we saw a little heart beating just 2 weeks prior taken away from us along with a piece of our heart on my worse enemy :nope:. So before you make a comment, think twice. Now knowing this, if you make that kind of a comment to me again, dont be surprised when you get a shoe thrown at you! :gun:" Thats what I would want to tell them! lol

Im really not a violent person at all lol but these people that are so cold towards us make me sick. Before I had gone through this and knew what it was like, a good childhood friend of mine went through it and my heart just sank and fell heavy for her and her husband :cry:. So yes Bethany, to me it is common sense and unfort, too many people lack it. :cry:


----------



## jen435

Hugs amy its just so sad how we had to go through losing a child :( and how ppl are so heartless and dont think we experienced a part of motherhood


----------



## jen435

Hugs amy its just so sad how we had to go through losing a child :( and how ppl are so heartless and dont think we experienced motherhood but in all honest we experiences the worse part losing a child. We may have not gotten to be parent to them but we were a mother. Hugs we will have our on earth babys and get.to tell.them all about.their older sibling. I have all the anatomy us scans filled up a book even have is.lil private are sticking up him patting his head his lil feet and legs.when he was.kicking his umbilical cord area his face pic and a side veiw of his.lil nose and lip area incredibly cute and of his lil.heart and spine. I cant wait.to share it with liams lil bro or sis. To us he will remain so alive in our hearts and we will.celebrate.him and visit his grave (well were we had his remains placed in the memorial.garden since he.was cremated) but to me it wouldnt be right to ignore the fact.that we was our son and if others want to say.we are crazy to call ourselves a.mom they are selfish.and heartless. And amy your right id never wish.this on anyone.

Bethany and amy i hope your okay :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Oh cool! I have a friend in colorado :) she goes to vet school out there!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen and :hug: to you and Bethany and Laura and everyone else that has to go through this. I guess a part of dealing with this is also dealing with people and thier lack of thoughtfulness and common sense :shrug:.


----------



## jen435

Well worded.

Im having some odd acidic kinda burning feeling in my lower stomach... Im 9dpo today i believe and its been going on for a few days on and off. No cramps though. Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Storked

I'm totally useless Jen- never had symptoms until 7 weeks. Then it all beat the heck out of me. Can't wait hehe. It sounds so promising Jen!
I am doing ok and yes, what we experienced was terrible. And losing the first...will we ever be confident in a pregnancy again? I don't. I think I will share any BFP news on here but I belong to another forum that has a TTC side board and I don't think I will mention pregnancy when it happens. I don't feel understood. The women on there just complain when they are pregnant and ask heartless questions like "is it worth it? I'm so sick I could die" type stuff. I have no patience or kindness left in me for that.


----------



## jen435

Aww :hug: bethany thats terrible :( im so sorry you have read that on that thread :( brings tears to my eyes. I hardly ever complained about my symptoms the first time around now other then to compare symptoms i dont feel the right to.ever complain.its such a blessing to begin with. Im glad you feel comfortable here :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, me too! I will happily suffer any and every discomfort for a healthy baby. No complaints ever. Children are a blessing. I love you ladies and hope you all find comfort here too. I do feel confident that soon we will all be pregnant and happy together :)


----------



## Storked

And yes Jen, when I read those comments...I have to walk away. I should know better than to read pregnancy boards anyways but still, how can they say things like that?


----------



## mommylov

I agree!! It will be great and can't wait!! I've never have any burning like that but I agree with Bethany. I think it's a great sign! Hugs to gals!


----------



## mommylov

I'm happy for anyone that is going to be blessed with a child. Even though it's hard to hear them talk about, it's different with you girls. Not saying that we deserve it more but knowing what we have been through I would be so excited for the bfp's in here!! :smile:


----------



## jen435

Same here! Even if I'm the last one to get my bfp I'd be thrilled to see you lovely ladies have a baby bump! :)

Not sure if my stomach burnings a good thing but my (.)(.) Feel like they usually do before af tonight so I'm not holding my breath I just hope if im I'm not PG I don't have to wait sooo long again for af. I'll consider it a present to start over again.


----------



## Storked

It would be awesome if we all got BFPs at the same time hehe ;)
A girl can dream right?
Jen, just remember that those pesky symptoms for AF can also be pregnancy symptoms :hugs:


----------



## jen435

True sorry promised myself not to obsess I'm just getting discouraged and the burning is throwing me way off. It would be sooo cool to have bfps all at the same time within the same month or so :) 

Bethany your kitty is soooo cute!!!! Amy I don't think we are fb friends yet. Laura arronswomen and horseypants how are you?


----------



## mommylov

Added you Jen! Yes Bethany, sooo cute!!


----------



## mommylov

That would be awesome!!!!


----------



## horseypants

jen, so glad we're friends all over the internet now.

i'm driving myself NUTS! 6 or 7 dpo and couldnt help myself today. tested and bfn of course. i know i'll give in again tomorrow and be so sad if it's not positive. i keep going back on forth about whether my chances are good this cycle, but like I said before, it's gotta be this one or the next one and then the fun part starts: the wobbles.

i have some nasty jealousies ladies. they're not pretty and it turns my stomach to even talk about 'em. ugh what the hell. someone on my facebook posted the most amazing maternity photographs. they are insanely beautiful. oh and im horribly jealous over my little sister's best friend and her whole life. this started of course when after getting married, she got pg first try and my sister and mom and participated in all the perfect little family stuff for them - meanwhile, i doubt myself and whether anything i've ever wanted in my life is actually meant to be. 

anyway, rubbish.

haha. work sucks.

how are you, lilesmum? (hopefully resting) xo


----------



## mommylov

Awwww horsey, that's understandable. We just got stay positive!!!! Don't stress yourself out cause that certainly won't help you Hun. I know it's going to happen for ya... It will! And it will be perfect!!! Hugs!!!!


----------



## Storked

Aw thanks guys! He is such a sweet little feline :kiss:
Jen, it is ok to obsess. You want it so badly how can you not? Love you lady!
Amy, I'd love us hitting pregnancy milestones together :)
Aw horseypants, I experience jealousy too. I understand your wanting a BFP so I won't give you advice to wait. If you feel better testing, test away! I'm here for you!


----------



## jen435

Keep testing horseypants! :) I hope we get our bfp together whether its this month or next! :) I understand jealousy I try hard not to be to ppl that complain and are ungrateful. We will have are day its coming soon stay positive! I'll be 10dpo tom I have one free and 3 dollar store tests. Part of me wants to try frer tom morning but I don't want to waste it. Guess I'll see what tom brings. Your still early so don't loss hope! Its not over til af shows :hugs:


----------



## Storked

How come the Lifetime Nora Robert's movies aren't on Netflix? I'm in a mood hehe


----------



## mommylov

I tested like crazy lsat time we tried too so I totally understand! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is havinga good day! My temp dropped slightly today 98.1. My cover line is 97.8 so I'm still higher but unsure to trust it. Thinking af is on the way. Caved in used cheapie today at 10dpo bfn. having really strange stomach sensations mostly on left side though thinking its just me wanting to think I have symptoms. Strangely though I'm not running to cabinet for midol yet. Who knows.

How is everyone? Laura how are you feeling? Miss you hope your okay :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Yes Laura we miss you!
Jen, don't lose hope yet. It is still early :kiss:


----------



## horseypants

storked, what is on tv? :)


----------



## jen435

Thanks Bethany! So hard not to its just easier to start CD 1 then to wait... hows your day? Did you find what you wanted on netfliks? I watch secret life of American teenager and make it or break it.


----------



## jen435

Oh and the office love that show!


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, my husband was hogging the tv connected to cable. Boo! I usually find something good on National Geographic or the Travel channel :D
Jen, my Netflix list is so long! I have cartoons like Hey Arnold, shows like Bones or all kinds of BBC shows...and Discovery Investigate shows! My husband was like "why have you been watching Deadly Women for the last week? I am getting creeped out" muahahahaha!


----------



## horseypants

national goegraphic is my favorite :) we only have the antenna and the netflix that sends you one dvd at a time. i am addicted to true blood. the rest of the time, we have been alternating between purchased dvd box sets of little house on the prairie and the wire, which i find soo boring. i love the office though! i hear the 9th season is the last. before OH moved in, i was watching breaking bad, mad men and entire seasons of survivor, often in one weekend long sitting. those were the days. storked, i love it! i imagine that is a show where wives are the murderers in crime mysteries? oh's comments: so cute and dear. i should start watching that until mine says soemthing. but actually, we had a fight last week or so when he was not being sufficiently communicative via phone and email and now he's really being sweet, so all's well... no crime shows for me - not _quite _yet...


----------



## Storked

Horseypants you and my husband would get along so well- he LOVES True Blood (I love the books so I have a hard time with the show lol)! We also started watching Game of Thrones/ I highly recommend :D
Oh and he watches The Office! I do occasionally :)
Deadly Women is about female murderers. My family loves watching stuff like that. Or medical shows. My husband not so much hehe.
Oh and Mad Men is good! Do you like Dexter and Sherlock?


----------



## mommylov

I love the office!! I like big bang theory too soooo funny! Oh oh and the new season of Dexter is starting soon!!! It scares me a little but my hubby got me hooked. Deadly women is great too and my dh says the same thing! Lol


----------



## Storked

I really need to see Big Bang Theory. Everyone tells me that I would love it :)


----------



## mommylov

Omg you do!!! It's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

yes, big bang theory is a pretty decent sitcom. OH loves it. there is a character named sheldon who is a genius... or autisitc :) he is great

i've heard dexter is realy creepy and really good from multiple people. it's next on the list!

and game of thrones too! ive never seen sherlock either.


----------



## jen435

Oh and i are watching big bang theory now :) love that show. We are also addicted to burn notice and psych. Actually there are so many.shows we love. Family guy conan tosh etc. Tv is great! Also dh and i watch alot of shows on discovery and history channel too!


----------



## Storked

I love tv too! I know so many people who try to cut down and I'm like...why? BWAHAHAHA


----------



## jen435

Lol :) it can be educational 

so conclussion indigestion is what im having... Praying its a good sign but im just glad i know why im burning. 

Laura im starting to worry about you. Hope your just busy and your feeling okay. :hugs: thinking of you!


----------



## jen435

Amy how are you?


----------



## mommylov

Bethany,I love tv too!!! Nothing beats a nice cup of tea on a cold day/night with a blanket, my furry little babies and the tube! hehe We have to record most of our shows on DVR because I never get the chance to watch them on the night they come on but I love a lot of the shows mentioned!!!

Hiya Jen! Im ok dear, how are you? Glad to here it wasnt something serious and its indegestion... and that could be a great sign!! :thumbup: I started swimming at the gym last night but I think I caught a cold :cry: I was sneezing all morning yesterday and thought it was just allergies but then I had a hard time breathing right while swiiming and couldnt stop snezzing so I left early. Didnt want to get anyone else sick. Then came home and still had a hard time, took some meds and crashed. This morning I feel like crap but had to come into work since I have sooo much to do but soooo dont want to be here. :comp:

Laura, been thinking about you too ... hope everything is ok and let us know how youre doing dear! 

Horseypants & Aaronsmom how are ya?

Cheryl, are you still on here?? Hows the pregnancy going?

Hope everyone else is doing well and have a great day!!! :flower:


----------



## Storked

WAH I miss tea. Ice cold tea. Mmmm.


----------



## Storked

Oh yeah I wish we had DVR! Maybe when we move I can get the hubby to switch to dish network :)


----------



## mommylov

awww sorry forgot about the tea :dohh: If it makes you feel better.. I usually drink tea for the most part when Im sick...

Yes, we just got dish at the house and its been pretty nice so far. DH and I battle over shows all the time so now we can both record stuff and I can go upstairs and watch my recordings and he can watch his downstairs... its great! You'll love it! 

Why oh why is it not friday yet?!?!! I took meds last night an dstill feel loopy from them... so want to go to sleep...Ahhhhhh... sleeeeppppp :sleep:


----------



## Storked

I snuck some tea when I was pregnant. Felt so bad :D
Yes I need dish. Then I won't have to be committed to shows at a certain time- LOVE!
What meds are you taking? I hope you have a nice nap!


----------



## lilesMom

im catching up but in relation to people saying life changes when u have kids, we bloody know that and it changes for the better thats why we want um :) a**holes :)hope ye feeling better now girls, some people r so insensitive, had to answer that bit and now il read on, my brain is pure mush, i cant keep anything in my head for more than 3 secs, pure gold fish. 
i was minding my sis kids over night yest ( bad timing being sick but had promised her for ages ) , but i was rocking the littlest girl to sleep last nt in my arms and it really hit me again, that should be me soon. no fair :) she is a little angel. i really want the ttc go ahead soon but im feeling worse and worse and dont think its likely. 
they got second of 3 testd back and my copper levels r up, but they lost d results of the test that my doc thinks it is so i had to go back to docs office yest for more blood tests to redo, so at least another fortnight for more results. 
il be grand again tomoro but i am so tired tonight that it seems worse. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Horseypants you and my husband would get along so well- he LOVES True Blood (I love the books so I have a hard time with the show lol)! We also started watching Game of Thrones/ I highly recommend :D
> Oh and he watches The Office! I do occasionally :)
> Deadly Women is about female murderers. My family loves watching stuff like that. Or medical shows. My husband not so much hehe.
> Oh and Mad Men is good! Do you like Dexter and Sherlock?

ive read all the true blood books and wathced al series ove it, im reading game of thrones at d mo, goin on to book 2 now, great as books xx


----------



## lilesMom

girls fingers for ur bfps this month xxxxxx
and i could never be jealous of ur bfps cos we al in d came boat, i can only be jealous of those who dont appreciate it, xxxx
and yeah it makes me sick when people complain about being pregnant too, i didnt complain even though i had really bad nausea and food aversions when pregnant and i most def wont be complaining next time round when i hopefully get there.
a girl i know just announced preggers and she had just split up with her boyf and is still drinking while pregnant, and is saying to me sure il only have a few and il only drink wine i be grand, i feel like punching her :) life is totally unfair at times. il probably smother my kid too much after all this crap :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry billion posts laura strikes again, bethany tea is nothing sweetie, dont worry ur pretty head about it, it wont do any harm. people inject herione and have babies, im sure tea is fine xxxxx for some starnge reason we r just very unlucky and i dont mean that lightly xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody. I just went over the thread and read all of your responses to my story. You are the first women to really understand what I am going through,and it was very comforting to read your responses. Thank you so much for the condolences and well wishes. I really appreciate it. I normally never go onto forums or message boards. I have always been iffy because I am such a private person. Although I know I can be anonymous on the internet, I am still not use to making myself vulnerable and opening up. But I can say it has really helped coming on here. To everyone on here who has had a miscarriage, I can honestly say that having this miscarriage and all of the problems that came with my last pregnancy really helped me to understand what so many women go through just to bring their precious little baby into the world. I feel like I took for granted my last 2 pregnancies after I lost this one. What is weird is with this pregnancy from the beginning to the end (at 18.5 weeks), I was scared to death to lose the baby. And my worst fears came through. I hate that this had to happen at almost the half way point. But I know I can't do anything about it now. I had the d&c 3 weeks ago, and I feel scared to death that I will never get my period again (I know that may sound irrational). I am also scared to death that I will continue to have miscarriages. I live in the SF Bay Area and the doctors told me that the average first time mothers here are in their mid thirties, and that I am still young, but I am scared that my age 32 has something to do with my problems. Maybe I am just full of irrational fears. What also kills me is that me daughter who is almost 13 is now telling me that when she grows up, she is scared to ever get pregnant and have kids because of all the pain she saw me go through. I try not to show a lot in front of my daughters because I know they are affected. My 6 year old knows that her little brother went to Heaven, but she still thinks I am automatically pregnant again, and she still thinks the baby will be born at Christmas time. We keep telling her that people don't automatically get pregnant again, but I think she is confused and really wants a little brother or sister badly. What made me sad is during my pregnancy she only wanted me to have a little girl, and didn't like the idea about me having a boy. Now that I lost this little boy, she told me right after, "Mommy this time I don't care if you have a baby boy or girl, as long as the baby is healthy and doesn't die" I though it was so sweet, but it also broke my heart because now she is scared about this happening again.


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, taking good ol OTC NyQuil. It helps but I just hate bring sick :(

Laura, they lost the results?!?!? Wth!!! So sorry dear and sending you lots of hugs. You will get your bfp soon I just know it! Keep that head up!! When are you to expect these next results? 

Aaronsmom, I totally understand. I too am a very private person. My friends sometimes think I'm overboard or too paranoid but the girls in here are just sweethearts and have given me so much peace. This is the first forum that I have ever joined and am so glad I picked this one! Don't lose faith, you will have your lo that you long for. I'm going to be 32 next month and have no children yet but I know it's going to happen for us all!!


----------



## jen435

Aw Amy wouldn't it be amazing if your bfp came just in time for your 32 bday! One can pray for that. I hope the nyquil helps any your feeling better fast! :hugs:
Bethany must agree with Laura tea didn't harm your LO. I know lots of people that drank tea and soda the whole time they where pregnant and the baby's were fine. I just wouldn't do that now unless its decaffinated just because of what happened. So i understand.
Laura how on earth did the lose your results you waited forever for them :( I hope these come back quickly and you have your go ahead soon. So glad you where able to come on today! Hope your feeling 100% by tomorrow after a good nights sleep. You are right we will have our LOs and rocking them to sleep. I long for that moment. Never got to do that with a baby yet.
Arronswomen so glad you feel comfort here! Its so sweet for you daughter to say that! She is going to make such a great older sister and both your daughters will know how special a child is and how special their life is. :hugs: it really does take time to heal you will always love your son but you must believe he wants you to be happy. Your so young and you will conceive again and have a healthy LO. I would try talking to your daughter maybe get their true feelings out. It may help you and the family heal together.
Horseypants how are you? Did you test today? Babydust to you! Don't lose hope you'll have your bfp soon!


----------



## Storked

Laura you are so right about people's mean comments! I am upset that they lost your results :( I hate that you have to wait! I will be so happy when you are cleared on TTC
Oh and the tea was just guilt because we don't drink it in my religion. I was being bad :)

Aaronswoman, I have never been into forums either but I absolutely had to find an outlet for what I was feeling after my loss. The only person who knew what I was experiencing was my only sister to miscarry- and she was heavily pregnant at the time so...she didn't want to talk to me about loss, ya know? I don't blame her because I didn't want to talk to pregnant people. I just felt isolated but this forum has made me feel so much more whole inside. It helped with the healing to have others to talk to and this board in particular is chalk full of wonderful ladies.

Oh Amy I love NyQuil and DayQuil! So awesome when sick and don't want to see the doctor :D

Jen, it is true I am also being so cautious this time around. If AF comes I will indulge in some energy drinks to drown my sorrows but aside from that...what won't you do for a healthy LO? I really hope that all of our sacrifices will pay off soon. That we will have our rainbows.


----------



## horseypants

Being bad reading while engineering an on air program :)

I have tested like mad all bfn. Thank u. :)


----------



## Storked

Aw holding out hope horseypants! Whatcha reading? I just went and bought some Nora Roberts books. I am in a romance book though I have to finish a travel book first. Dang book moods


----------



## jen435

Fxd horseypants. I couldnt get the nerve to test today my temps still down steady though. I actually feel so sick went to lay down and acid reflux started kicking in almost vomitted (sorry tmi). May test in am but so scared. Thinking my bodys playin tricks on me. I hope u get ur bfp! Your still testing early. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Prayers Jen :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

aarons woman glad ur back and are holding up as well as u can be under horrible circumstances. just being understood makes all the difference thats why i love here. and u dont have to be afraid to sound mental cos we all have the same sometimes depressing thoughts on it all, its part of the grieving process. i am petrified too but less so as time goes on i think. we just have to keep our fx that all goes well for us next time honey xxxx 
ur kids will be ok too hon, its still fresh and raw for them too, give them time and they will be flying. xxx
il be 32 in sep and i dont worry about my age, i dont think it has anything to do with it hon, before 35 should make no difference at all they say. i have 36 nieces and nephews and lots of them were born to my siblings when much older. my mom had me at 40 and im perfect if i do say so myself :) xxx
it was just one of those horrible things that unfortunately happens in life sometimes. 
i know what u mean though i will cherish my next pregnancy so much more than i would if i had no trouble this time. xxxxxxxxxxx
take care , big hugs and dont be a stranger, we r all here for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy should be 2 weeks ish, thanks a mil xxx
u r a sweetheart and we r so glad u found us too xxxxxx
when is ur bday if u dont mind me asking , im gonna be 32 on 6 next month :) x

jen thanks hon i know they r useless here with stuff like that , so sloppy .
i rang the doc and she asked me to come in again today for another urine test, i slept 14.5 hrs last nt and im still tired :) i dont think infection is gone, she is gonna send sample to d lab, she is afraid to give me more antibs cos she thinks they may not be working for me. so at least i am getting the help i need now and i do feel a little better today so thats a plus :) xxx
oooohhh jen i just read more, i soo sooo hope u get ur bfp , soundng hopefull xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
it is the nicest feeling when a little baby trusts u so completly and falls asleep in ur arms playing with ur hair. they r just so innocent and trusting that u cant help wanting to look after um :) hope u get it for urself real soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany thanks sweetie, it will pay off, i am a lot more optimistic today :) fx for u too babe. its gonna happen for u soon and we will all be jumping for joy with u :)
i dont think a little caffeine will hurt really chick, there r far worse things out there than caffeine :) having said that i stay away from it as much as i can cos of low thyroid but i do love red bull very occasionally, it makes me so hyper :) yummy :)

horseypants still early days isnt it? fx chick, i so hope it happens for u this time too, we need some exciting good news, no pressure though ha ha xxxxxx best o luck with more poas babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I am sooo over dr apts right now so NyQuil WAS the best option for me and a great way to avoid the dr right now :sick: .. you hit the nail right on the head! lol How are you books coming along? Hopefully some good reading. :book: OH, and about the tea... dont feel bad. I know you feel guilty more so for religious reasons... Im sure you didnt intenionally try and do "harm" by having some and you will be forgiven. :thumbup: I grew up in a hindu house and both parents are very religious and my brother and I... not so much but coming from my extremely religious mother, she said all you can do is your best. Practice what you preach, treat others the way you would like to be treated and lead by example. She is a very wise woman hehe :winkwink: You have such a good heart! :awww:

Horseypants, fx for you hun. Keep testing and I second what Jen said... dont get down... :bfp: is coming soon!! :dust: :hugs:

Jen, thank you sweetie! Im feeling better today. Got lost of rest last night! Im not sure if DH tried to wake me up at some point. I know he does that to make me take my prenatal vitamin if I forget but I thought I was dreaming. Realized this morning that I didnt take it last night :dohh:. How are you doing??

Laura, Im still in awe that they lost your test results and now you have to wait ANOTHER 2 weeks... grrrr :devil: Are you feeling any better? Im hoping you continue to rest and are getting better with each day. :flower: Oh, and my bday is on the 17th... yay virgos!!! heheh

Aaronsmom, how are you holding up doll? Hope youre ok!

Lots of love to you ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Hindu? How cool! That is a very old and interesting religion :D
Yeah my grandparents weren't the same religion but they were very "God is love" type of people and so accepting and my family is rather the same. They always encourage missionary work at church but the way I see it, of you are living an honorable life then what does it matter what you believe? I don't think that religion = morality. Known too many super nice people who really had no faith and truly crap people who did :)
I hear you on avoiding the doctor! I hate going to. It gets expensive and those meds don't always make you feel better. I totally save meds too lol! 
The books...I have been playing Plants Vs Zombies lately and not reading much anymore. I took a break from miscarriage book because..just depressing reading material. Started a travel book. Bought some Nora Roberts yesterday. I used to read so fast. What happened?!
Hehe how are you Amy?

AFM: I could not sleep last night! I may try melatonin. I hope they have it at the dollar store because I do not feel like going to Heckmart :-/


----------



## jen435

Love that game bethany! I was hooked for sometime fighting over the remote with my nephew :) im such a nice aunt... Lol
amy im the same way with doctors dread going back to when u get pregnant but also excited.... Hope ur feeling well.
Laura hugs im so sorry your in my prayers hang in there youll be better soon hopefully this week. Hope ur test results come in fast. Hang in there lots of hugs to you!!!
Horseypants how are you today?
12dpo bfn why did i even try


----------



## Storked

I'm a nice aunt too- I cheated on Pretty Pretty Princess hehe! I have Plants vs Zombies on my phone and my computer and on my DS...I am hooked!
You aren't out yet Jen :hugs:


----------



## jen435

thanks bethany i cant wait for your tww!!! And bfp!!! :)


----------



## Storked

I am going to tell myself that I am out so that I can either be pleasantly surprised or not surprised at all lol. I guess we all kind of do that though don't we? :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Im thinking the same thing...we are just waiting for AF.. hopeing she comes in the next couple of weeks or sooner! After that.. its :sex: time! heheh **blush** Im going to try and be surprised to and not drive myself crazy like last time. It will be exciting but scary too but Im sure we will all be ok! Hopefully we can all get our BFP's around the same time and talk eachother through it! :thumbup:

:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


Thats LOTS of dust for us!! lol


----------



## Storked

That would be amazing if we got them around the same time Amy! :happydance:

I have blood blisters on my shoulder from hauling laundry. Dang blood thinners :-/


----------



## mommylov

ouch!!!! Thats when I would be like "Umm... dh? Where are you dear???" heheh

aww Im so sorry, can you do anything to make them go away or not hurt? :sad2:


----------



## Storked

They don't hurt, just look ugly hehe. Aw sadly if he was to help with laundry it would be in the evening when it is so hot I could just die. Why was I born in Texas? :D


----------



## lilesMom

i was obsessed with plants vs zombies a while back until i finished it, good game very addictive :)
im startin to feel better this eve, rang doc and she asked me to come in, took another sample. blood still in it so they reckon infection still there, another 5 days antibs except 4 tabs a day now instead of 3. i got a note for work, i cant drag my ass around work anymore im too wrecked , so im off till mon. when the doc handed me my prescription and was done, i just sat there staring at her, i was gone off in a trance i was so tired. she was laughing at me cos i got a little fright, cos she had to say to me, am we r kinda done :) it was funny at the time, u could put me in plants and zombies at d mo :) ha ha. feeling bit better this eve though after lots o rest :)

amy virgos rule :) ha ha 

stupid blood thinners bethany :)


----------



## horseypants

haha. still lol at "heckmart"


----------



## jen435

You still have high temps horseypants! :) 
Laura hugs hope the meds work this time and glad ur going to be able to rest! Also glad to hear ur better.
My mind is mush i just read all u lovely ladies messages and cant remember what i was gonna write! Thank goodness its my weekend!


----------



## horseypants

me too :) off for a short roadtrip with OH and his lovely father. it should be nice to get away. i did an hpt earlier and stared at it until i started seeing things (line eye). then i put it down and came back alter and sure enough. there is no line whatsoever. i need a break! lol but im totally taking the hpts with me. i was expecting to see a bof at 7dpo last cycle, this one or the next, but maybe it will be 11dpo instead ;)


----------



## Storked

Laura so glad that you can take off to rest and heal. We gotta get you better :hugs: I bra plants v zombies too but I still love playing hehe.
Horseypants, Heckmart is my polite way of saying hellmart- HATE that place.
Jen, my mind was mush earlier. I had no sleep last night but crashed this afternoon!


----------



## jen435

Glad you slept this afternoon :) i have such a hard time sleeping in the day. Dont know how you do it :)
Horseypants youll see a line soon. Good things come with patience. Enjoy your time away with dh. I had a psych tell me that last friday. Funny thing i saw two diff psychs for fun this cycle and both said same stuff. They where a free readings figured it would be fun.... It was :)

I feel like im getting a sore throat and the ac is bothering my ears... Also feel nausea... I think im getting sick. I really think losses mess with our immune system. I am considering taking one amoxicillin tab.... They gave it to me when i was pregnant so i know its safe just incase.... I hope this tww ends soon. Almost 13dpo


----------



## jen435

Bethany what cycle day are you?


----------



## Storked

CD 8 over here. I have to agree about it messing with your immune system. I got sick first cycle after my loss :(
I try to tell myself that it isn't a race to have a baby but...I don't feel competitive about it, just impatient to hold my child in my arms. So it is so hard to think of anything helpful. I'm an impatient soul :)
I am glad the psych peeps gave you good advice!
Oh and sleeping during the day. An be hard for me too- bright and hot! But my body could not go on lol. I considered melatonin but really do not want to take one more thing in addition to current medicine.


----------



## lilesMom

it must take something out of ur body if we r all getting sick, doh!! :) 
its prob the stress and mental part too wrecks ur immunity. we will all be happy and better soon with our bfps :) xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!! I think something is for sure up... we are all getting sick with colds and what not... wahhhhhhh... and right before the weekend?!?!? Double waaahhhhhhhh! I have been knocking myself out every night with NyQuil! If that stuff works for you girls, I would go out and get some! I dont know if the actual medicine in it does anything but it sure does put me out like a little baby! :sleep: Feeling better now and heading to Denver to see my BFF for tonight... yay girls night! Nice glass of wine, girly movies on tv or the ID channel (We do both lol), and time with her daughter (my god daughter) :friends: Anyone have anything planned for the weekend??

Laura, glad youre getting some rest hun and I hope you get better soon! Poor thing, you have just been having such a rough time trying to fight this thing off... double fx for you girl!

Horsey, have fun with oh and his dad! Are you guys just going to OH just for fun?

Bethany, Heckmart... BWAAWAHAHAH!!! You are too funny! Did you ever talk to your dr about getting those meds before you leave? I know you still have some time but wasnt sure if you had asked. 

Jen, youre getting sick?!!? Oh no!!! Lots of rest & fluids! I hope its just a 24 hour bug and doesnt last too long!! Get better doll!

Hope everyone has a great day!! :flower:


----------



## Storked

Laura, stress and mental stuff I agree can play a part.

Oh Amy I want to take something to knock me out so bad but too scared with me being on blood thinners. Not sure how much more sleeplessness my mind and body can take though. Ugh! And yep I got my meds! I actually picked some up at my local pharmacy bu hopefully they can move my prescription to the CVS nearest where I will move? Have fun on you girl's night! :D

No weekend plans yet aside from seeing my brother and his family before they move to Germany. Have to clean uptime house so that his kids won't get into everything. Not that I mind if they do but my brother might hehe


----------



## mommylov

awww sorry hun about the sleepless nights... maybe some good hubby lovin would help? that makes me sleep well too heheh

Your brother is moving too??? Your family is just going to be all over the globe huh! heheh How exciting that you guys get to see all these wonderful places!!! Sounds like you have a fun weekend ahead!


----------



## Storked

We have had the loving and I just makes me more tired but still can't sleep. Normally it does the trick though hehe!
My brother is a military officer and has lived everywhere :D


----------



## mommylov

Thats cool! DH was in the marines when we were dating and he got to see some cool places too! I was always jealous when he would tell me about it!


----------



## Storked

I get jealous of my brother too but he always brings me back cool gifts :D


----------



## lilesMom

is it the blood thinners causing ur sleeplessness hon? r just heat? r random? :)
presume u tried all usual home remedies for it xxx hope its better soon, i loves my sleep :)


----------



## jen435

Thats so cool your brother does that! Though it does have its down sides to. Hope you enjoy seeing him :)

Im going to visit my friend today for a girls night. Dh is mad because im driving an hr one way to see her but thats too bad. All my friends moved outta the area anf i never get to see em. Hes having a guys night anyway. 

Bfn 13dpo.... waiting for af to arrive now wish it would just start already that way i can have hope for a new cycle....

Bethany ull be ovulating soon! :)
Horseypants how are you? Any news?
Laura how are you feeling today? I hope your better hugs to you!
Amy hope you enjoy your weekend too! :)
Arronswife hope your doing okay thinking of you!


----------



## Storked

Laura, I did consider if it was the lovenox but can't find anything online about them causing that. I am mentally weighing whether I may just want to do baby aspirin and then start injections if I get a BFP. I want sleeping pills but too scared dang it. I love my sleep too- and surely not getting rest will affect my fertility :(
How are you Laura? :hugs:

Jen, we can get pregnant at around the same time eh? :hugs: you aren't out yet but if it makes you feel better to think, go for it! That is how I deal too. Have fun tonight!


----------



## lilesMom

jen i drive an hour to work and an hr home every day so its not that far tell him, hee hee. well worth an hrs drive for a nice girlie catch up :) enjoy. 
i wouldnt rule u out till witchy arrives but i know how u feel, sometimes its just easier starting from scartch again. xxxx
bethany if the sleeplessness happened when u started takin um id be a bit suspicious, can u try a few days break and see r is it vital to take um every day ? 
i took sleeping pills once in thailand and hated it, its a really fake yucky sleep. 
try herbal remedy maybe ?


----------



## lilesMom

oh and jen im starting to feel more normal now, still wrecked tired but not bad, im gonna wash my hair for first time in 4 days, ( i have had showers :) ) , my grooming goes out the window when im sick :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i just googled lovenox and sleeplessness and got good few things back, its a minority but 2% of people have trouble sleeping while taking it, so says a few websites anyway :)


----------



## Storked

My grooming when I am sick too Laura. I had pneumonia once and my mom had priests come to give me blessings and they used holy OIL on my greasy hair. I just cried and she got mad at how ungrateful I was lol!
Yeah it started around the time of injections. I will skip tonight. And I should try herbal stuff. I miss sleep.


----------



## Storked

Thanks Laura! Good to know that I may not be going crazy


----------



## lilesMom

do u have to inject urself?
yeah u cant go too long without sleep, im a bear when i dont get my sleep :)


----------



## Storked

Yeah I inject myself so I can just stop :)
I reckon I will start back up if I get a BFP
I am a bear too. And useless because I can't remember anything!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah a break might not be any harm chick, have a lovely sleep xxxx


----------



## Storked

I will have so much sleep! :D


----------



## lilesMom

u can be like me , i had 14 hrs each nt the last 2 nts ha ha. :)


----------



## lilesMom

ive lit a fire and im eating american style jelly beans , i love my couch and startin to feel human again hurray :) :)


----------



## mommylov

yay Laura!!! feeling human again is great heheh!!! Now we just gotta get you to 100% and ttc!!!! :thumbup:

When I get sick, the last thing I want to do is get "dolled up". DH is lucky if I take a shower :shower:... but the weird thing about me getting sick is my cooking tastes better. I dont know if its because Im just so out of it and dont care about what I eat or if its because I am too tired to be critical of myself lol :shrug:

Bethany & Jen, I hope Im with you gals and your bfp next month! Fx but I think I should get af by then and start ttc! DH and I said 2-3 weeks from now! :blush:

Bethany, you are one strong cookie! Im terrified of needles :nope: I hope you get some ZZZzzz mommy-to-be! Sending you *sleepy dust* heheh

Oh Jen, I am driving to Denver from where I live tonight and its EASILY 1 1/2 hours so tell dh an hour is so not bad and well worth it for some gal pal time! :friends: Drive safe and hope you enjoy your time with your friends.


----------



## Storked

What other kinds of jelly beans are there? And that many hours is amazing hehe!


----------



## Storked

I can't wait Amy! When is your AF due? :)
The needle is not the painful part. It is very tiny! The medicine burns though. When I was pregnant and they were showing me how to do it try used the skin on my stomach. OUCH! I use my thighs because they are fatty hehe


----------



## lilesMom

home cooking tates lovely when sick, espeacially chicken stew or chick soup :)
i think its like tlc and lovely nourishment :)
enjoy denver :) xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Chicken stew...I think I may make that tomorrow! (mouth waters)


----------



## lilesMom

13 different flavours, yummy :)


----------



## lilesMom

i freeze some of mine whenever i make it so i always have some in freezer :) hurray


----------



## lilesMom

we r nearly all here for once , i always miss ye with time diff :) x


----------



## Storked

What time is it Laura? 1 am?


----------



## Storked

Oh or 7 pm? Lol


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I can't wait Amy! When is your AF due? :)
> The needle is not the painful part. It is very tiny! The medicine burns though. When I was pregnant and they were showing me how to do it try used the skin on my stomach. OUCH! I use my thighs because they are fatty hehe

Thats the part thats killing me, I dont know Im due. :cry: I was like clockwork before I got pg and could tell you months in advance when I would get my period with the help of the app I was using. Now after D&C, I have no idea. I had D&C on july 19th, bled for about 2 weeks, stopped for a little over a week or so and then bled for 2 days (That was the time I was telling you guys I passed something and didnt know what it was) turned out to be left over tissue that the dr once thought was a fibroid. She told me not to consider that af but the timing woulve been right so I kind of think it was so I have no idea... did that happen to anyone else? Or did you guys go right back to normal after?


----------



## lilesMom

7 pm , what time u got , i should know since OH was there but im a gold fish :)


----------



## mommylov

Thank Laura!!! Mmmm jelly beans.... heheh

OMG, we are all here!!! :D


----------



## mommylov

its 12:15 pm here :D


----------



## lilesMom

def not back ot normal so fast, i dont think anyone does, i waited 5.5 weeks for first af and only got a day of it, 2nd af was on time but only 3 days , i usually get 6 days r so, im wating on 3rd af now butits not due yet anyway xxxx
dont worry everyone gets messed up cycles after a loss, they will come back soon xxx


----------



## Storked

It is 1 pm here Laura! :)

Amy, my cycle has been crazy since my D&C! 32 days then 38 then 31..my app is just guessing too. I will probably not pee on a stick unless I exceed 38 days because I just don't know when it will happen! The irregularity is awful isn't it?


----------



## lilesMom

just counted its due sunday, :)


----------



## lilesMom

my thanks ability has dissappeared :) i use thanks as like , doh :)


----------



## Storked

It only does it on a few, notice that Laura? I can't like posts that were posted when I was posting. Now there is a sentence!
Your AF is due Sunday Laura? :)


----------



## mommylov

Im scared about trying before my cycles are normal. If I can count then last "show" then tech they are normal... my brain is all over the place :help: But dr gave the ok but said to wait one more cycle so Im afraid if af doesnt come in the next few weeks, we will get pushed back even longer. DH told me yesterday that his knees were still really bothering him.. so scared that he is going to need surgery which if he does then he will be out of commission for a long time and that might not be a good sign for me to get pg. He has been cleaning the litterbox and all that and wouldnt be able to do that if he had surgery... so much to think about. :sad2:

I so badly want to be there with you girls!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## lilesMom

yeah thats what seems to be happening mine alright :)
yeah its due sun but i wont be allowed try till after consultant end o sep anyway, thats why im not so up to date with my count down, it be good to know im back ontrack though :) no niggles yet anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy i know hon waiting is hard but it is doable . ive been waiting since end of may and thought i would never be able to wait this long , but now ive waited so long im gonna wait till i get go ahead and things r ok. it gets easier and gives me time to heal in mean time too xx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> It is 1 pm here Laura! :)
> 
> Amy, my cycle has been crazy since my D&C! 32 days then 38 then 31..my app is just guessing too. I will probably not pee on a stick unless I exceed 38 days because I just don't know when it will happen! The irregularity is awful isn't it?




lilesMom said:


> my thanks ability has dissappeared :) i use thanks as like , doh :)

Phew, I was going crazy!!! I guess its just yet ANOTHER thing we have to deal with, huh Bethany?

Laura, I do the same thing lol.. Im like "Awww how sweet 'thank", awww I love what she said 'thank', and then there are the legit 'thanks' " lol


----------



## lilesMom

dig up a patch of garden and let kitty use that if poss, no one has to change it then xxx u can find a way around anything honey xxxxxxxxxx chin up xx it will all be ok x


----------



## lilesMom

m e too amy, posted at same time so i cant thank u for it :) xx


----------



## Storked

I hate that you have to wait Laura (pouts)
Amy, hopefully he won't need surgery! Waiting is hard. :(
I wanted to try right after D&C but I actually think my chances are better now because my flow, if not my cycle length, is becoming more normal. It makes me hopeful for this cycle...but I always want to be hopeful lol


----------



## Storked

You guys posted a lot while I was typing on my phone hehe!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im thinking that at least we know we r back to normal and have less chance then of no more problems ttc x


----------



## mommylov

Laura, thats a great idea!!! Only problem is our boys are indoor only. DH said he took Leo out on the porch one of the nights I passed out and said that he didnt like it and was ready to come in lol... he lives up to the term "scardy cat" but I guess if its meant to be itll work out, right? DH told me that he doesnt want me to worry. I was pregnant when we were going through building our house and moving in and was worried and stressed a lot so I think he is scared that had something to do with the mc. I told him no but I am trying to stay calm and not stress too much.. thats where you ladies come in and help TREMENDOUSLY! :hug:

I think your right Bethany, I would think a good flow is a sign of the uterus being good and thick since it has lots to shed.


----------



## mommylov

Laura, maybe this means you are going to be joining us in the BFP club next month!!!!! YAY! I know its end of the month but I still count it! heheh That would just be so wonderful


----------



## mommylov

Oh no... my "thank" button went away now too! Here are "thank yous" in advance:

Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! Thank you!!! 

Please feel free to help yourself and take a few ;)


----------



## lilesMom

doh u can still do it but just not touch is isnt it? its contact that passes it so as long as u wore glooves and stuff? r maybe get a few more litter trays and they would alternate between ? invest in loads of febreze hee hee :)


----------



## lilesMom

mine gone too :) so right back at u :) thanks thanks :)
it would be great to be allowed soon , i cant wait :) :)
we all have cats havent we, just realised :) :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, my kitty isn't a fan of the outside but he will try to dart out after DH and I because e hates to be alone for any period of time. We got a leash for him and take him out sometimes :) yeah I used to always have a heavy flow but my first two cycles were beyond light, like pink water! The last was like normal. So feel good about it :)

We will totally be here to help you feel less stressed! Also, do you ladies have any plans for stress relievers too? I have decided to take up meditating. After I finally sleep that is. What scares me about getting pregnant is that just being in a doctor's office now makes me anxious. Going for my first ultrasound and getting bad news has scarred me I'm afraid


----------



## lilesMom

i do angel cards, reiki and medidate too, it def helps a lot :) 
i know babe but we gotta be hopefull cos its the best state to be in :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

meditating would help u sleep hon x


----------



## Storked

I'm hopeful I just don't think I will ever be ok at a doctor's office :-/
I actually think of not even finding a doctor until after 12 weeks when I do get pregnant.
Laura I love reiki!


----------



## lilesMom

walking is great too for stress relief and sleeo and dancing, i love zumba and dance central on xbox. ive been so lazy cos ive been sick on and off a long time , its time i took my own advice and went back to it :)


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha ive been thinking the same . its like my body will let me know if things ok r not anyway and what do they actually do for u except stress u out anyway :) but i prob will still go :) cos of my funky lfts , they will prob wanna keep an eye on it all the time , doh 

ive 2 reiki courses done and angel courses so i do it for myself all the time, its lovely


----------



## Storked

Aw Laura being sick is a valid excuse! I go to the gym with my spouse :)
He was shocked by how fit I am. I am not as thin as I used to be lol


----------



## lilesMom

ive put on a lot of weight over last while, i gain weight but i lose weight quickly too, just need to get back in the zone :)


----------



## Storked

Hey great minds think alike! I don't ever eat to go to another ultrasound and be told my pregnancy may not be "viable". If I haven't bled by twelve weeks I will assume it is viable and go in. With my MMC I didn't bleed until 12 weeks. Baby died at around 6 weeks so was in there for a while!


----------



## mommylov

OMG!! I cant believe you just said angel cards.... I just ordered a smaller set for my desk at work and a "bigger" set for home.. I LOVE them!!!!

Bethany, I feel the EXACT same way, its terrifying! But like Laura said, we gotta stay pos... and it WILL happen, its just a matter of WHEN not IF. I think by all of us being here and being strong for eachother when its hard to be strong for yourself is whats going to help us get through this. Do whatever you can to take away the stress doll. I was actually going to ask, did you ever go back to the gym after getting the membership? The days I get a good work out I find I sleep hard too... does it help you? Meditating is great too... I just get distracted so its hard for me sometimes to do and it seems like my mind never shuts off :(


----------



## Storked

I gain it easy but losing is hard. I will work out hard but I don't "diet", just try to eat better. No reason why I haven't lost weight since marriage though since I make my meals and know they are healthy. Ugh


----------



## Storked

I have been to the gym :) me and DH go at around 10 because it is empty. I like it!


----------



## lilesMom

i know its a horrible phrase isnt it, like its no big deal its not a baby, just a nonviable pregnancy , and the diff is .......... yucky yucky!!!! our doc that we had to talk to in d hosp after kept making jokes and waiting for us to laugh, um we werent in a very jokey mood surprisingly!!!


----------



## mommylov

I didnt have any bleeding so it was a real shock for me.. .I just feared it since my friend had gone through it earlier in the year and I guess just psyched myself out. She told me as hard as it is to stay busy and not let the idea of getting pregnant hinder you from your daily activities. Still stay healthy and take your vitamins but be zen.. as much as possible. Normally I would say thats easier said than done but since she went through the EXACT same thing and is now 5 months pg, shes gotta be on to something right?


----------



## lilesMom

amy i love angel cards, were u on here when i won nearly 1500 on lotto a little bit back, i fell asleep while doin angel cards and woke up with numbers in my head and wrote them down, i used um to do lotto and won 5 out of 6 nums :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i know its a horrible phrase isnt it, like its no big deal its not a baby, just a nonviable pregnancy , and the diff is .......... yucky yucky!!!! our doc that we had to talk to in d hosp after kept making jokes and waiting for us to laugh, um we werent in a very jokey mood surprisingly!!!

Same here! Well it was the guy hooking up my IV when I was going into surgery... he said "Show me your teeth". My mind was going a million miles a minute that I literally showed him my teeth as if I was at the dentist.. later I realized what he was trying to do. Ugh!


----------



## lilesMom

argh my likes gone again, like amy :) xxxxxxx
i had the tiniest bit of spotting which went away when i rested, iw as sure it was just one of those things and all was gonna be fine :) sadly no


----------



## Storked

Laura that is a horrible phrase. They try to invalidate our feelings toward our babies. Foster detachment. Don't work!
Amy, sounds like she is onto something! Easier said than done but my cat helps calm me because I snuggle him when my arms ache for a baby. After my loss I was really sad that I didn't have a doll that I could rock in my rocking chair. I thought I was going crazy. But lots of people cope in different ways and that is just me coping :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh wow!! No I wasnt here yet I dont think... thats amazing!!! Its done me wonders too.. Bethany, dont know if you are a big Amazon fan (I shop on there A LOT lol) but they have the angel cards I got for me and my bff... https://www.amazon.com/The-Original-Angel-Cards-Inspirational/dp/0934245509

I LOVE THEM!!! The other ones (the BIG ones) I got for home were Celestial Wisdom Cards: Guidance from the Angels by Juliet Hubbs


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i started sleeping with my childhood teddy when OH was in ur country after my loss :) i havent told anyone else that , im 31 :)


----------



## mommylov

I used my boys too and held them like babies.. .I did that for the past 5 years we've had them but it was extra comforting after our loss <3


----------



## Storked

I don't know what Angel cards are hehe


----------



## mommylov

Laura, we are both turing 32 next month!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i just needed cuddles from someone r something :)


----------



## Storked

Good to know I wasn't alone in the desire to just...hold on. It is comforting!


----------



## lilesMom

i typed in 32 by accident first and then thought hold up im still 31 for now :) 
angel cards r speacail decks of cards u get with angel messages on them, u can get loads of dif types, go for ones u like and r drawn to, ayone can read um , no right r wrong way to do it , just go with ur gut with um :) x


----------



## mommylov

They are basically inspirational messages of guidance... you have cards with words on them like "Patience" and "Openness" and a book that comes with it that tells you messages related to the card you pull. Everyone may use them differently but what I do is if Im having a tough moment, I focus on what is giving me this feeling and I run my fingers throught the little cards in the box, pull out a card and look it up in the book. It has always been dead on in giving me great peace and advise.


----------



## Storked

Sounds good guys :)


----------



## mommylov

heheh Laura we wrote at the same time... we all are at this point LOL

Yes, they are really great. A small price to pay for some inspirational words


----------



## mommylov

recently, I was questioning whether to wait to ttc or go for it and was all over the place (Still am a little lol) but I pulled openness and it was just what I needed to read... :)


----------



## lilesMom

they r great :) 
ive just heard news of 2 new bfps on other threads here, ( this is honestly my main thread but i check out people threads with no answers too cos i dont want anyone to be left hangin :) ) there is something in the air :) fx for my girls here.


----------



## Storked

I need inspiration some days :)
I still get down quite often. Hard to be positive when you want a baby so badly


----------



## Storked

Amy, don't wait :) you may regret it!

Laura, there have been 3 BFPs on my other threads that I follow :) let's make babies!


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe, i was bad last 5 days r so but im more hopefull now again, we dont know what is comin we just got to keep our spirits upa dn hope, im also keeping my fx in case it helps :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee i would so love to, i hate preventy BD i have slight allergy to latex so its itchy for me :) um technically not BD but u know what i mean :)


----------



## Storked

I definitely try Laura :) we both want to be happy it is just hard some days. I think it has less to do with getting pregnant and more with still mourning what we lost right? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Eek Laura I have the same reaction to latex! IT BURNS US! :D


----------



## lilesMom

it burns it burns :) laughing lots here :)


----------



## mommylov

haha me too!!! DH and I never really did it without a "hat" until recently and now he is like "I think Im allergic to latex".. really buddy? Because you didnt say anything for the past 8 years! He cracks me up but I agree.. hat-free is the way to beeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lilesMom

amy i second bethany if u have go ahead and feel ok, go for it, im gonna jump OH d minute i get d go ahead ha ha u will get around al other obstacles :) x


----------



## mommylov

I havent been on any other thread but that is such a great sign!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Asside from wanting to have a baby... not doing anythign takes its toll. We are both very moddy, grumpy little monkeys right now... we growl at anything. We arent flighting or anything but just things that would not normally annoy us are right now.. I just want to take him already lol **BLUSH**


----------



## Storked

Amen to that! Though I prefer painful latex to birth control. Eek!


----------



## Storked

Seduce him Amy! I randomly blurt out to my husband "gimme all the sperm!" and "have you taken you zinc supplement? No? Lemme fetch that for you honey"

Waiting out last cycle was torture Amy so I hear you!


----------



## lilesMom

amy i hear ya, its been a little bit for me too cos i was sick, i think he may be lucky soon ha ha. i def get grumpy without it :)
i agree bethany, i dont think i will ever go on the pill again , yucky


----------



## mommylov

Im still ROFLMAO regarding "It burns it burns" You ladies gave me a good laugh!!! HAHAH


----------



## lilesMom

i like that gimme all the sperm ha ha :) even worse when we were ttc , we would say time to fill me with sperm ha ha :)


----------



## Storked

Laura my husband would always ask "you knocked up yet?" :D
Amy it does burn hehe.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Seduce him Amy! I randomly blurt out to my husband "gimme all the sperm!" and "have you taken you zinc supplement? No? Lemme fetch that for you honey"
> 
> Waiting out last cycle was torture Amy so I hear you!

Me too!!! I have him on men's one a day with lots of folic acid... I said make sure you are taking care of your boys... no saunas or anything at the gym... oh you want dinner? Did you want a side of vitamin with that? hahah If someone were looking through our kitchen window, they would think I was drugging him! Everytime I make dinner I grab the bottle and pull out a pill with it lol

Laura, ROFL!!! I know he wants it too right now.. I might just have to dust off some of the silky nighties here soon and see how much pain he can handle! WOW, just read back that last sentence and it sounded like something from 50 shades!!! SOrry for the TMI ladies heheh


----------



## lilesMom

nothing wrong with 50 shades :) 
all our OH get lucky tonight after this ha ha


----------



## Storked

Our house is full of pills for us both :D I have become a fan of vitamins and supplements


----------



## mommylov

So Just sent dh an IM right now and I said "So are you knees feeling better yet?? Nooky time?" Mind you he has been complaining all week that they have been bothering him.... He said "I think its a little better *smirk*... wouldnt hurt to try" LOL I think I will be leaving my best friends house early tomorrow morning hahah


----------



## lilesMom

good good heehee


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> nothing wrong with 50 shades :)
> all our OH get lucky tonight after this ha ha




Storked said:


> Our house is full of pills for us both :D I have become a fan of vitamins and supplements

For sure Laura!!! I just told him about this forum a few weeks ago and mention some of the things you ladies say. He loves that it gives me peace and brings a smile to my face. After today, he is going to LOVE it for bringing a smile to his face!


----------



## Storked

That a girl Amy! Woot!

My DH and I were texting about how I want a baby NOW and he sent "licks you kangaroo pouch"
I wish I had a kangaroo pouch hehe


----------



## lilesMom

2 hrs till my OH comes home, hope he is in a good mood :) :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> That a girl Amy! Woot!
> 
> My DH and I were texting about how I want a baby NOW and he sent "licks you kangaroo pouch"
> I wish I had a kangaroo pouch hehe

LOL How cute!!!! I really have a great feeling about SEP...LOTS of good things to come!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i cant wait to make a baby and to have a baby whoop :)


----------



## Storked

He doesn't have to be in a good mood. Be forceful ;)


----------



## mommylov

Im sure he will be once he sees you Laura!!! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

too true, jump him as soon as his key is in d lock :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> He doesn't have to be in a good mood. Be forceful ;)

WAIT WAIT Laura, I second this!!!!! Take him honey! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy thanks xxx


----------



## Storked

Oh and about pregnancy symptoms...will you ladies take pills for nausea? I had terrible nausea last time (which I also think lovenox may have made worse) and I took phenergan. But I have read enough books where drugs were given to pregnant women that were thought safe but were actually harmful and now I think I may happily vomit. I think I am paranoid :o


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> He doesn't have to be in a good mood. Be forceful ;)
> 
> WAIT WAIT Laura, I second this!!!!! Take him honey! :happydance:Click to expand...

Men love to come home and be ordered to take off their pants :haha: :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

i had bad queasiness and food aversions but not bad enough to think about pills for it thank god . were u throwing up badly chick r bad nausea ?


----------



## Storked

I was puking even with the meds. I miss those days lol. We will endure anything right? :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Oh and about pregnancy symptoms...will you ladies take pills for nausea? I had terrible nausea last time (which I also think lovenox may have made worse) and I took phenergan. But I have read enough books where drugs were given to pregnant women that were thought safe but were actually harmful and now I think I may happily vomit. I think I am paranoid :o

This is a toughy... I think its a personal call. They say everything is eventually going to kill us and vitamins and all can be harful.. its like nothing is "safe" anymore. I didnt and just prayed to the porc gods... I hated every min of it but as long as I wasnt dehydrated and my baby was doing ok, I would suffer. I got a prescription for something and cant remember what the name of it is now but was scared to take it. If your body needs it and is telling you to take it, then take it. It would be worse for you to suffer and hamr not only your child but yourself in the end too.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah its atough call, if its so bad it could harm baby by not keeping anything down then u need it, tough decisions. but yeah i would give alot for my nausea back :) never imagined i be saying that :)


----------



## mommylov

I had bad nausea but only threw up for a week or so.. heartburn is what killed me and I was popping tums like crazy. Thought at one point that was the cause but everyone assured me tums was ok... its so hard. How to crackheads have healthy babies and us good mommies struggle?


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> yeah its atough call, if its so bad it could harm baby by not keeping anything down then u need it, tough decisions. but yeah i would give alot for my nausea back :) never imagined i be saying that :)

me too :cry:


----------



## Storked

I am going to go ahead and apologize to Jen for all the catching up she will have to do on the thread hehe!

Yeah Laura I was the most whingey pregnant woman ever! Next time I will shut up and be happy :)


----------



## lilesMom

i know amy its so not fair :) but we will have our happy ending :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany if u were puking so bad i wouldnt blame u, i only complained to poor OH , every1 else was safe :) ha ha


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I had bad nausea but only threw up for a week or so.. heartburn is what killed me and I was popping tums like crazy. Thought at one point that was the cause but everyone assured me tums was ok... its so hard. How to crackheads have healthy babies and us good mommies struggle?

Yes why must we struggle?!
I didn't pop tuns but I did pop gas X like crazy :-/


----------



## lilesMom

i know and horseypants, we r flying through the pages :) hah a


----------



## mommylov

heheh oops.. sorry Jen and horseypants and anyone else trying to play catch up!! But its been a great day!!! Def lots of laughs today and happy OH's later due to todays convo hahah


----------



## mommylov

We cant feel guilty for anything we have done... we have all done the best we can and NEVER would do anyting to hurt our children.


----------



## lilesMom

dead right amy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I had bad nausea but only threw up for a week or so.. heartburn is what killed me and I was popping tums like crazy. Thought at one point that was the cause but everyone assured me tums was ok... its so hard. How to crackheads have healthy babies and us good mommies struggle?

Yes why must we struggle?!
I didn't pop tuns but I did pop gas X like crazy :-/


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta go make my self clean and lovely smelling for oh coming home :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Sorry for posting twice! Phone glitches dang it


----------



## Storked

I think we know that it wasn't our fault but I think the reason why people blame themselves is so that they feel like they have a measure of control over the next pregnancy. I think that is why I blame myself


----------



## honey08

after loosing my first preg at 12wk to mmc , i had a dnc , i got preg 9mth later :) xx


----------



## Storked

If it takes me that long Honey then I am a third of the way there :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im clean but oh so tired again, :) damn u antibs :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I think we know that it wasn't our fault but I think the reason why people blame themselves is so that they feel like they have a measure of control over the next pregnancy. I think that is why I blame myself

the only thing that niggles me is when my spotting stopped i went back to work for one day and i had bleeding that day but i know from my d and e that my baby was gone already at this stage but it still niggles me. 
i did everything i was told and more to help me keep my baby and it didnt work so i know it isnt my fault :) just like its not any of ur faults :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Yay for being clean! Yeah my niggle Laura is that I my baby had stopped growing by the time I started the injections. I had no idea of course and don't really know that my FVL mutation had anything to do with it but it is a worry. My condition carries an increased risk of miscarriage :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

I was just telling me husband the same thing. I want to wait till I get through the 1st trimester to see a doctor. I get extreme anxiety before doctors appointments to the point that my blood pressure goes up. And all of this because I am scared of hearing bad news. I myself will just treat my next pregnancy with medical bed rest. That will be extremely hard with my 6 year old who suffers from adhd and bipolar.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I think we know that it wasn't our fault but I think the reason why people blame themselves is so that they feel like they have a measure of control over the next pregnancy. I think that is why I blame myself
> 
> the only thing that niggles me is when my spotting stopped i went back to work for one day and i had bleeding that day but i know from my d and e that my baby was gone already at this stage but it still niggles me.
> i did everything i was told and more to help me keep my baby and it didnt work so i know it isnt my fault :) just like its not any of ur faults :) xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I still blame myself in a lot of ways. I got off of bed rest. The doctors were never strict about bed rest and told me only to go on bed rest onlywhen I bled. So from week 15 to 18 I started cooking a lot of home cooked meals and being on my feet more. I did get slight cramping but I was told they were just my muscles. Well it turns out that when i had the miscarriage, the first thing I noticed was that my baby boy was only about the size of a 15 to 16 week pregnancy. He was only 3.5 ounces and 5.5 inches. We named him Jeremiah Alexander. At times I actually feel like its my fault I lost him, because if I wouldn't have been on my feet for those few weeks, maybe he would have kept growing. But you are right it really isn't any of our faults. I am just pissed that I had a blood clot from the beginning of my pregnancy that they just decided not to monitor anymore. I would ask them during the ultrasound and they would say we are not looking for the blood clot, we are looking at the baby. Well guess what, that damn blood clot never healed and kept growing, until I lost the clot, went into emergency and miscarried in front of everyone!


----------



## Storked

I understand aaronswoman. I understand completely. I am not sure that I will ever feel the same that I used to about visiting the doctor :(
We can both rest together :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Are you taking blood thinners aaronswoman?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I had bad nausea but only threw up for a week or so.. heartburn is what killed me and I was popping tums like crazy. Thought at one point that was the cause but everyone assured me tums was ok... its so hard. How to crackheads have healthy babies and us good mommies struggle?
> 
> Yes why must we struggle?!
> I didn't pop tuns but I did pop gas X like crazy :-/Click to expand...

Or how about the people who have a perfect pregnancy, yet complain about all of their normal symptoms when we are willing and happy to go through those symptoms again just to have out babies! I will never take for granted a healthy pregnancy again. And mines were never even very healthy. The first child I had preeclampsia. The second had to be induced, and I was given pitocin for 25 hours straight, which caused tectonic contractions. I would still go through this again just for my healthy baby. It is all worth it.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Are you taking blood thinners aaronswoman?

I am not, but I was on baby aspirin because of my past with preeclampsia, but I am started to wonder if baby aspirin might have had something to do with the hemorrhage not healing. But then again, I had no idea that it never healed, because all the nurses and doctors told me, "don't worry about the hemorrhage, the baby is fine." well guess what happened right before the miscarriage, I lost a massive hemorrhage at home. The one thing that stayed in my mind throughout the whole pregnancy was that hematoma, and I believe it played a huge role in my miscarriage. I just got the pathology results and they couldn't tell me anything because they could not harvest enough live cells. So now they are doing the autopsy. I don't know what in the world happened. First I am told that my baby is completely healthy. He was growing prefect to the day, he always measured the exact size he was suppose to, his heart was strong and healthy. They did a very detailed ultrasound and alpha protein test and he had a 1 in 100,000 chance of trisomy 18, then I do the last blood test 3 weeks later, and they say he had a 1 in 8 chance, but then they go and tell me, he quite possibly was healthy and he probably didn't have trisomy 18, that my test results just came out extremely abnormal because the baby was already dying when I took the last blood test. What really kills me and makes me sad is that when I was up and around doing things instead of being on bed rest, he was slowing dying. That kills me. I wish I could go back in time and do things differently.


----------



## Storked

If you had a clot it should have helped it :hugs: I am surprised they didn't give you something more for the clot
You are SO right about how it is all worth it. I will never complain about pregnancy symptoms ever ever again. I just want a healthy baby


----------



## jen435

I am so scared to even take baby asprin again. The childerns hospital literally yelled at me for me taking it to help me concieve and then after. I told them my family doctor.said.it was okay.as.ppl use it for fertility and when umibical cord.is too thin to help with blood flow. Little did i know.about the risks of heart developement problems it.could cause :( i learned alot in philadelphia at chop and i felt aweful after my visit. The first 28 days after conception is when heart forms so ill.definately.wait til after if doctor tells me to take it again.

Hugs to everyone. Arronswife please dont blame urself it was beyond your control. You will have a baby soon and u will always love your son. Then had to induce me soon and when i went into labor it was the sadest.thing to know that my son was going to die. Oct 15 is just around the corner..... Really hoping to fall pregnant before then. 

Im so tired and just rambling. Going to reread everyones posts and repost tom!


----------



## jen435

Did they allow you to bury your son? I was only allowes to.cremate him.and put.his ashes in the memorial.garden near the hospital.where i had him. They.never told me his weight or length i never even thought to ask. Dh and i are making a stone ingraved with his name and date we lost him to put in our garden near our front door. I have a butterfly bush.there and i think its the best way to remember him.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> If you had a clot it should have helped it :hugs: I am surprised they didn't give you something more for the clot
> You are SO right about how it is all worth it. I will never complain about pregnancy symptoms ever ever again. I just want a healthy baby

And that is what I heard, that baby aspirin could help a blood clot, but then somebody told me that her doctor her that aspirin could make the blood clot get bigger, which doesnt make much sense. Im just mad that they didn't moniter that stupid clot, that started out as 1 cm and grew to God knows how large. All I am waiting for is to get my first cycle, (otherwise I would have been trying already), and its time for baby making again! I figure that since I was so far along, I should wait for my body to heal some. I won't be surprised if I don't get pregnant right away because now I want that so badly. And my other 2 pregnancies were not exactly planned, so now that we are planning this one, I have a feeling it will be harder than I expect. No more coffee or caffeine when I am pregnant, so I better have my last few cups! Told by doctors that caffeine can cause miscarriages, so I am not taking my chances.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Did they allow you to bury your son? I was only allowes to.cremate him.and put.his ashes in the memorial.garden near the hospital.where i had him. They.never told me his weight or length i never even thought to ask. Dh and i are making a stone ingraved with his name and date we lost him to put in our garden near our front door. I have a butterfly bush.there and i think its the best way to remember him.

I couldn't bury my son because since I was 18.5 weeks along, my husband and I and also the doctors really wanted to have a pathology done, to know exactly what happened to the baby. And I felt we really needed to know that information, especially for future pregnancies. I wanted to know if my son had a chromosomal abnormality or was their something wrong in my body, placenta etc. I was so far along, I just wanted answers. But now we find out the pathology didn't give any answers, so now they are doing an autopsy and have told us that we can't have his remains because so little of him will be left! :( So they will just cremate him and if possible they can save us what little ashes are left. I have also struggled with this, maybe I should have just buried him and not have them do anything. But the doctors wanted answers as well as me. So hopefully the autopsy will come back with answers. If not, then I will be really pissed at myself.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Yay for being clean! Yeah my niggle Laura is that I my baby had stopped growing by the time I started the injections. I had no idea of course and don't really know that my FVL mutation had anything to do with it but it is a worry. My condition carries an increased risk of mis carriage :(

aw bethany, it more than likely was bad chromsome pairing im told by mr internet, xxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
least u know this time as yucky and all as it is that u have it xxxx
u get any sleep? x


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I was just telling me husband the same thing. I want to wait till I get through the 1st trimester to see a doctor. I get extreme anxiety before doctors appointments to the point that my blood pressure goes up. And all of this because I am scared of hearing bad news. I myself will just treat my next pregnancy with medical bed rest. That will be extremely hard with my 6 year old who suffers from adhd and bipolar.

its really tough, i have already said to myself work can feck off this time, i am getting myself written out sick to rest all the time, its far more nb to have a healthy baby. xxxxxx
some docs say it helps, some say it doesnt, my baby was already gone by the time they told me to rest, they just didnt know it :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> I am so scared to even take baby asprin again. The childerns hospital literally yelled at me for me taking it to help me concieve and then after. I told them my family doctor.said.it was okay.as.ppl use it for fertility and when umibical cord.is too thin to help with blood flow. Little did i know.about the risks of heart developement problems it.could cause :( i learned alot in philadelphia at chop and i felt aweful after my visit. The first 28 days after conception is when heart forms so ill.definately.wait til after if doctor tells me to take it again.
> 
> Hugs to everyone. Arronswife please dont blame urself it was beyond your control. You will have a baby soon and u will always love your son. Then had to induce me soon and when i went into labor it was the sadest.thing to know that my son was going to die. Oct 15 is just around the corner..... Really hoping to fall pregnant before then.
> 
> Im so tired and just rambling. Going to reread everyones posts and repost tom!

u were only following docs orders jen, how were u supposed to dream up doc was wrong. we tend to believe those with huge degrees and doctorates in medicine about medical matters :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

aarons woman, i allowed testing too so i allowed hosp burial, i wasnt so far along as u anyway, i was 10.5 weeks. i really wanted answers too. they still havent given me any results. ive tried chasing it down and no one seems to know when i will be told. i said yes to get some answers and havent got any. 
i wasnt even told my having her to take away was an option, was just told sign this for hospital burial. i ws ok with this till recently, i took this option to help future kids so i hope it pays off, for want of a better phrase. either way we made the decision in good faith hon and did what we thought best xxx


----------



## lilesMom

just had a phone call fomr my doc office, it is so silly i thought she was joking, 
u know the way they lost my first blood test i waited 3 weeks for and ordered a retest. 
they have now lost the retest. how incompetent are they at the lab. how can i even trust test results when they cant even hang onto the bloody sample to begin with ( excuse the pun :) ) . MORONS .
i am so glad its today they rang and told me cos i feel way less sick today , if they had told me before now i be bawling :) 
my doc said they sent it along with the normal form they send, they were sent back the form today saying no sample recieved , she would hardly sent an empty form and no blood sample. i think someone some where likes my blood and is drinking it, must be tasty. :) and how idd it take um so long to realise they didnt have the sample so?idiots. irsh health system sucks big time.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i was bored and we were on about angel cards yest so i pulled 3 for u. :)
1) GO FOR IT : your prayers and positive expectations have been heard and answered, we watch over u and all involved on ur present path , stay on this course and u will succeed . 
2) SEE ONLY LOVE : look past the seeming errors, mistakes, and misunderstandings and see only the love in each person ( including urself). focusing on love brings about healing . 
3) CLEANSE AND DETOXIFY : with great love and respect we ask u to detoxify ur precious and sensitive body. at your request we will help u to develop life affirming ways to deal with stress and ease any sorrows, give us ur cares, worries and concerns, and feel the grace of ur newly purified body . 

:)


----------



## Posey

Hello everyone. I hope you don't mind if I join you on here :) My hubby and I have been ttc#1 since last October, hubby was dx with severe teratospermia (100% abnormal morphology) in April, but our doc was very encouraging for us to keep trying, we might fall preggo naturally...and low and behold we conceived in April! I started spotting at 11.5 weeks however, and U/S confirmed our wee baby had stopped developing at 9wks4days. I had a D&C at exactly 12 weeks, we took one month off trying again, and have began this month. FX :)

I do have a question, I wonder if anyone knows?... I chart my temps and cm (don't we all :), and last cycle (when I conceived) I had both an implantation dip and a triphasic temp pattern... should I be expecting this to happen again, or might it be totally different this time around? I'm 7dpo right now, and feel like if I don't see a dip, I must be out...

thank you for reading, and I'll be praying for us all. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi posey, welcome hon, sorry for ur loss. i dont chart im afraid but maybe horseypants r jen r someone can help u xxxx hope so :)
fx for u for bfp x


----------



## jen435

Laura im soo sorry whats wrong with them! Makes me so angry! We just want ur results and its like faith is saying no :( im so glad ur feeling better though! Maybe ur bodies getting better and results will come back good. Hugs hang in there. Good things are coming its just so hard to have patience.

Arronswife our sons were same age kinda i found out at 18.5 weeks that we had to terminate and at 20.5 weeks is when i was induced...i to had testing done and was given no anwsers. They told me his chromosomes where fine he definately had heterotaxy syndrome with twisted intestines stomach on wrong side of body no vena cava no spleen.... His heart had no left ventrical it was completely closed no chamber what so ever and they called his heart defect hypoplastic left ventricalar heart syndrome. Broke my heart the couldnt have saved my son or tell me anything of what caused it. With my blood type the rh factor plays into so much that my and the babys blood can fight. I dont quite get it though. Im so sorry you coulsnt find anwsers except for the bloodclot but maybe it will help u to know ur not alone and we understand. :hug: i hope ur bloodclot is gone and u go of to a healthy happy pregnancy soon.
Bethany :hug: to you!
Horseypants any news? Cd 1 for me. So grateful to finally know and for another chance.... Cycle 4 off ttc since d&c. Hoping #4 is the charm! Praying for your bfp still!


----------



## jen435

Posey welcome! Im soo sorry for you loss. :hugs: I want to send you tons of babydust for your bfp this cycle! As far as bbt charting goes i heard you sometimes have a dip it looks like 5dpo you had a slight dip and ur temp went back up. As long as it stays up it could be a good sign. Its hard to tell though bc sometimes temps dont drop til day af is due. But urs looks high :) ill definately add you in my prayers for your rainbow baby! Please keep us posted!


----------



## lilesMom

jen sorry the witch got u, maybe ur waiting for me and we all be next time together :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for next time xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen im better off waiting till im fully better cos i felt so bad last few weeks espeacially that i prob would have mc again or be fecked myself by it all. good things come to those who wait im told :) xxxxxxxxxxx
im much more positive again, :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

:) so glad to heear that!

Bethany posey and horseypants cheering you on for your bfp this cycle! And anyone else who is on their tww or will be there soon! Amy which cd are you anyways??? 

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## lilesMom

we r well timed for close bfp jen, im due af tomro :)


----------



## jen435

Oh laura that would be wonderful to be such close bump.buddies :)


----------



## lilesMom

coudl still happen, i might wait for next test result and if its good news , il ask about trying now again, il see :) hopefully :)


----------



## jen435

Im praying for you laura trust me! All you lovely ladies are in my prayers and one by one my prayers will be anwsered. I truely believe. 

Dh is being so cold to me since he found out af arrived. :( i have a feeling his fam bro ands friends put a damper on him and he is now going to take it out on me. Unfortunately he never opens up to me so ill never know. Im so tired of him being so distant and even if i plan romantic evenings i cant even get.him to put his.arm around me or a kiss without.forcing it. I wish his family.would lay off but it will.never happen.... Sadly im not even involved since.i stay away most the time but i always get the outcome of his attitude and unfortunately it.puts.a hamper on the way he treats me. I think im going to.take money out of one of my up coming checks and treat myself to a massage maybe.itll relax me enough and help me concieve. Im sorry to.complain.and vent im just very.upset today and cant hide it anymore plus have no one to really talk to about.this.stuff.


----------



## lilesMom

no need to hide it chick, its what we r here for :)
we r hardly having any Bd, even after all our chat yest, i was trying for it yest and no go. he wont talk to me either so i dont know if he is still upset about mc, gone off me r just plain grumpy.. i have always had higher drive than him and am gettin sick of feeling rejected now to be honest. i shouldnt be the one making all effort, we r together over 10 yrs so i know it slows down but it shouldnt nearly stop!!
ts really hard when they wont tell u, i always imagine its my fault soehow when he wont tell me, and 90 % time its something else upset him and theres me feeling shitty


----------



## lilesMom

i know ive been sick a lot so not exactly sexy , but u think all d more reason he should eb up for it when i start to feel better :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and massage is a great idea jen, u deserve it and more x


----------



## jen435

Aww hugs laura im sorry. Its not like that he has drive but its like he cares more about his brother mom sister his nephews and friends. He is constantly on the phone with them. Worried about what they are doing. His brother amd mom always want his help and needs him and he gets shit from them if cant help them and they blame me and then he does also.... I neex me husband to help me take care the house too and our dog. He works at his moms house mon to fri then hangout with them before he omes home to me. Then is on pgone with his.mom and bro half the night.... Plays.video watch sports and hangout with his bro and friends every few night til 2-3am.... Then tells me he is tired next day bc i woke him up with my alarm clock at 630am to go to work... Though he sleeps evey day til 11am or 12pm... He also tells me he never sees him friends yet he texts talks and hangout.with.them once a wk... Not to mention every sunday.we go to.his.moms house with his bro and sis. But he tells mehe never sees them too... Ugh im just.so upset. Its.like i married him amd now.im a burden to him.... I know he loves me and he wants.a.baby. He doesnt get the concept of how u only have a window every month to conciev amd i know he.doesnt .want to.know how it works so i dont talk to him about it. I just try to make it happen since he tells me its better that way. I know he is lazy and that is why. He isnt romantic back and he wont touch me. He says its to much work. Yet me enjoys me doing things for him. Im starting.to realize i married a selfish man and i know.i cant.change him. If i ask for a rub he says im needy.and never do anuthing for him. Yet i rub.him nearly every other day bc he has a headache and he asks me. But he tells me it doesnt count if i mention it. I cook dinner clean house work laundry yardwork everything a wife does these days etc.... And it doesnt matter he still says i.do nothing... Makes me feel so little amd unappreciated. Now just because he knew we actually.tried last month he blames me it didnt happen. Its not my fault but he says it is and is being so.cold to me he.is.completely.ignoring me. I made lunch for us.and he wouldnt even eat it we ate a tv.dinner instead just to get to me. It worked to. I have to go grocery shopping and he always goes with me he wrote me a note saying he isnt going when im sitting on the coach right next to him. I just feel like he is blaming me for something i cant control :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh god jen , he needs a big kick up the behind !!! u deserve to be treated so much better than that!!!! he is behaving like aprize ass. as if u dont have enough pressure from ur self , he puts pressure on u too. at least u r clever enough to know its not ur fault it hasnt happend yet and u know how it works. its not even that long ye been trying relaly even though i know when ur in it it feels really long, he needs to pay more attention to u and lees to his family and friends. u r d one there for him all d time. it is so hard when they wont instigate hugs and romancy stuff, my OH is good for cuddles thank god, so he prob doesnt wanna dump me , like i think sometimes. but it is hard being the one having to push stuff all the time. ive tried sitting abck and not pushing but hten nothing happens. and i have waited ages to see how long it take him to instigate and believe i be waiting a long time :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

but when we were trying it put life back into it again, and its only since mc it has reverted again so i dont wanna push toomuch cos i dont know if he is still upset r what x


----------



## Storked

Aw Jen I was due November 18 and want to get pregnant before then too :( why wouldn't they let you bury your sweet boy? Did they let you hold him?
And Jen, sorry AF came. Let's all get pregnant together soon yes?
I am so sorry that your husband is being cold and selfish (and childish). Wish I knew what to tell you :( he shouldn't punish you though. Especially not for getting pregnant. That is emotional abuse. I think he needs less favors given to him so that he comes to appreciate you more.

Aaronswoman, I am dropping caffeine too. Had the last of my soda days ago. Don't be mad at yourself. It is natural to want answers.

Laura, they told me it was probably just a chromosomal problem but they weren't certain because I pretty much lost everything at home. So much blood :( the doctors are suspicious of my disorder though since my mutation can cause problems for baby, even early on. Something about microclots. But I am prepared for next time for sure. Oh and I slept over 12 hours :D
Oh and I am SO MAD that they lost your results! I should go over there and give em hell for ya!*
Thank you so much for the angel reading. I totally cried- I needed that :hugs:
Bad form of your other half not obliging you Laura! I have the higher sex drive in my relationship too. I think it is genetic- all my siblings are hot blooded as well

Welcome to Posey and I am so sorry for your loss. My miscarriage and D&C were also 12 weeks. I wish I could be more help about temping and CM but I only ever checked that after my pregnancy so not sure what to expect before hand. Wishing you luck as well


----------



## lilesMom

hurray for sleep bethany, it rocks :) :)
yeah all my family have high sex drives too, it prob is genetic alright, its just annoying cos most couples r d other way round, im sick of hearing women at work goin , oh he is always bugging me for it!!! well whats so wrong with that ha ha :) would like that problem for a bit :)
oh and no prob on angel readin xxx i love them , if anyone else here wants it too just ask xx
i dont like to force it down anyones throat :) xxxx


----------



## Storked

I think you converted me to the angel cards! I will have to purchase some after we get moved :D
Yeah I know a lot of people who view sex as a chore too and I don't get it. Even when I am not in the mood I am still game lol! It is so fun when the men are the aggressive ones though right? :)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah if ur not in the mood it doesnt take long to get in the mood :)
maybe we r just lucky that we like i i suppose 
yeah it can be nice to be thrown around the place a bit ha ha :)


----------



## Storked

Makes them seem more masculine doesn't it? The feminist in me is always disturbed by that thought hehe :D


----------



## jen435

:) you ladies gave me a good laugh thank you! It sure.is great when they are like that dh is too. 

Oh as for trying he doesnt know.we ttc for 14 monthes before we got pregnant the first time and he also doesnt know we started trying right after d&c so he isnt aware this is our fourthcycle now. He was game for knowing. Last month and told me it would be easy. I said okay and left it like that.... Didnt mention a word to him. I just came back.from store and i bought a first response digital ovulation kit yes/no 20day test.... He has no idea what it was and opened the box without me knowing... He then came out to the livingroom and said will.are you going to test to see if your pregnant. I said no thats an ovulation kit. Im out this month af came. He was so confused... All well at least he talked to me finally. 

Whats angel cards? Im interested. How does it work laura?

Bethany yes yes lets make this cycle count :) what are you using this cycle?


----------



## Storked

Good that he talked to you Jen! Maybe the ovulation kit will open his eyes up to how hard TTC can be eh? :)
I am just taking my prenatals, calcium chew, and baby aspirin. If I conceive I will do the injections again. Other than that I am just using my husband buahahaha. Trying to chill this cycle and let what happens happen. Do the ovulation tests work well for you? I got cheapie ones when I used them and regretted it but could bring myself to spend $40 on the fancy digital ones :-/


----------



## jen435

The cheapies where terrible. I waited 13monthes using bad ones. First month I used the first response digital yes/no I was pregnant I got my first positive pregnancy test 10dpo after my positive opk. If it was just luck idk guess I'll find out this cycle. I used clear blue last cycle and it was okay but not the same as yes no one. I could see the two lines getting darker on the sticka few days before the positive so i knew when i was most fertile before my surge. Not to mention first response is more personal. Its the only one I'd recommend. Also the company backs it up to if your disappointed they will reimburse you for it or send u coupons for free products. Only reason I don't mind trying it again.


----------



## jen435

Calcium chew? What's that do?

Lots of baby dust to you! Do you dtd every night or every other??


----------



## Storked

I was taking calcium because of my blood thinners can affect your bones. We have been doing it every night. I tried every other but my DH doesn't like to feel that sex is "planned" so every other day offends him. Men are weird aren't they?
Thanks for recommending the First Response! I hated the line guessing. If I ever try some again I will get those. But I really hope that we all get pregnant in September ;)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, tried to read all posts since I was last here...

Laura, ARE YOU KIDDING!?!?! They lost the results AGAIN?!?!?!? Ugh, I want to come there and kick these people in the head! Grrrr :growlmad:, Im so sorry that you are having such a hard time getting these test results. :hugs: hope this next round of testing is more successful and you are feeling better. And sick or not, oh should love you no matter what and Im sure he does. DH has seen me at my weekest for sure through all this. Before, during, and after my pregnany, he has been more than I could ever ask for. I really feel truely blessed to have him. He isnt into all the mushy gushy stuff but he does send me flowers at work and kisses me when he sees me and if Im asleep she he comes to bed, he always checks on me anc kisses my forehead. Obv, the longer you are with someone, you see change but I can honestly say that I have never been happier and its been the best 8 years. :hugs: Some men do find it hard to express themselves at times and I know that all of our men do love us, they just need a reminder every once in a while, huh?

Jen, so sorry DH is giving you a hard time doll and that af showed up... putting his friends before you, thats not cool :nope:. With regards to his family, you may have come later in his life vs his mother and sisters/brothers but you are family as well and this is such an important time in your life. He has to understand that what you guys are doing is so precious and not to be taken lightly. He needs to hug you and love you and talk to you and show that he is 100% here for you. :hugs: to you hun and know that we are here. Sometimes men can be so jerky and not get it. When you are pg, it is going to be that much more important that he shows his love for you and your baby. A massage sounds wonderful and you more than deserve it babe.... enjoy!! I hope things get better hun xoxoxo. I dont know what cycle day I am on now since my dr said that I supposedly havent had af since my D&C but I dont think thats true :shrug:. I really do think the last "show" was her but thats why Im waiting it out a couple more weeks to see. We want to try soon so either way, Im scared but I think we want tojust go for it and see what happens by then.

Bethany, Yay so glad you are going to be getting angel cards! I love mine and def think its one of the best purchases I have ever made! How have you been doing??

Honey08 & Posey, welcome and so sorry for your loss :cry:. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you are not alone and we are hear if you ever need us! :hugs: Posey, I too dont chart so Im useless there :shrug:


Horsey, how are you??

If Ive missed anyone, please forgive me. Wishing everyone well and BIG HUGS! :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Oh and as far as the BD.. I would have to say dh is more the one that can be all about it all the time. Unfort, a lot of the times I want to is when Im at work talking to him on google chat online and Im like "Dangit, why cant you work down the street from me so that we can have a 'quick' lunch and then he sends me a sad face with a </3 " but eventually we get there! lol


----------



## Storked

I good here Amy! How are you? :D
Yeah I miss the flirt texting that me and my spouse did when we were engaged. He made ME blush and that ain't easy hehe


----------



## aaronswoman79

Posey said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you don't mind if I join you on here :) My hubby and I have been ttc#1 since last October, hubby was dx with severe teratospermia (100% abnormal morphology) in April, but our doc was very encouraging for us to keep trying, we might fall preggo naturally...and low and behold we conceived in April! I started spotting at 11.5 weeks however, and U/S confirmed our wee baby had stopped developing at 9wks4days. I had a D&C at exactly 12 weeks, we took one month off trying again, and have began this month. FX :)
> 
> I do have a question, I wonder if anyone knows?... I chart my temps and cm (don't we all :), and last cycle (when I conceived) I had both an implantation dip and a triphasic temp pattern... should I be expecting this to happen again, or might it be totally different this time around? I'm 7dpo right now, and feel like if I don't see a dip, I must be out...
> 
> thank you for reading, and I'll be praying for us all. :flower:

So sorry for your loss Posey. We are all here for support. I am new here too, and can tell you these are the first woman for me to come across that are really encouraging and understand exactly what we are going through. Me and my husband also conceived in April. April 9th to be exact. Lost ours August 1st. I wish you all the luck now that you and your husband are trying again. I will have all of you in my prayers.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> aarons woman, i allowed testing too so i allowed hosp burial, i wasnt so far along as u anyway, i was 10.5 weeks. i really wanted answers too. they still havent given me any results. ive tried chasing it down and no one seems to know when i will be told. i said yes to get some answers and havent got any.
> i wasnt even told my having her to take away was an option, was just told sign this for hospital burial. i ws ok with this till recently, i took this option to help future kids so i hope it pays off, for want of a better phrase. either way we made the decision in good faith hon and did what we thought best xxx

So I guess we are in the same boat, waiting and wondering what happened to our babies. It seems like these days you really have to be on top of your doctors, atleast that is how I feel. I don't even trust when they prescribe me medicines anymore, because with my last pregnancy they gave me a medicine that was known to cause harm to the fetus, and had the nerve to tell me it was safe for me and the baby. Then I researched and found out it wasn't safe. I dont remember if they told me it was an option to take the baby home, I just remember they really wanted to do a pathology or autopsy. They actually suggested that I didn't look at my little boy that I miscarried. But I did anyway. What really kills me is that it all happened so fast, my husband didn't have a cell phone or camera on him to take a picture or anything. I had so much blood loss at the time and was so out of it, that I barely remember what he looked like. All I have left is a death certificate, with his footprints. I just want to remember him so badly and that whole day is so blurry. You are right that we made the right decision though. Because we need to know what happened so we can try and make the necessary precautions for our next pregnancies, which will hopefully happen very soon. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Aaronswoman, I don't trust much medicine either. Too many times in the past were things prescribed that they found out were harmful in the long term. Like DES. :(
They should have let you hold your little one. That makes me sad. I feel like they were trying to invalidate you. Your son was your baby and you should have been able to hold him, have time alone with him and grieve


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Aaronswoman, I don't trust much medicine either. Too many times in the past were things prescribed that they found out were harmful in the long term. Like DES. :(
> They should have let you hold your little one. That makes me sad. I feel like they were trying to invalidate you. Your son was your baby and you should have been able to hold him, have time alone with him and grieve

I couldn't even be alone with him for much time because of how much I was bleeding, so they were keeping a close eye on me. The one thing I will never forget, was when my husband had his first look at out son and looked away crying in pain. I have never in my life seen him in so much pain. And it pained me so much and made me feel so guilty for losing the baby. Even though I know it wasn't my fault. I remember while I was pregnant and every time we went in for an ultrasound, my son was so active, we would watch him moving around, swallowing amniotic fluid and he would put his hands over his face almost as he was annoyed that we were bothering him. And my husband would always call our baby, the little fella, like he knew in his heart it was a boy. They would always tell me how extremely active he was and that he was perfect and healthy. My husband never told me he wanted to have a boy, but I knew he did. Since we are all girls in the house, I really wanted to have a little boy for him. Right when they took the baby out of me, I asked what gender he was, and they said he was a little boy. I saw my husband looking away and crying with this expression of so much pain. I will never forget his face. It haunts me, and has me scared to death that we will ever have to go through this again.


----------



## mommylov

Aaronswoman, hugs to you. I just got tears reading your posts. I am do so sorry you and your husband had to go through that. I know it's still fresh and is something yiu will never forget but you will make it through this. The look on my husbands face that day is one i will never forget :( My heart goes out to you. Hugs


----------



## jen435

Arronswoman in so sorry they didnt let you hold your son. I must agree with bethany. Many hugs to you. I never take meds except prenatal vits i feel they do more harm to a persons body then good.

Amy thank you for your kind words! How are you?


----------



## Storked

Oh aaronswoman that is heartbreaking. I hope that none of us ever again has to go through this. Never again.


----------



## mommylov

I'm good Jen, how are you hun?


----------



## Posey

THANK you all for your sweet replies, it's lovely to chat to people who understand. I cannot imagine the pain that must come with losing your babies as far along as some of you did, you ladies are stronger than you must realize. I want to share a poem with y'all that I read daily after my m/c, I still read it from time to time, it helped me somehow...

Comes the Dawn by Veronica A. Shoffstall

After a while you learn the difference
between holding a hand and chaining a soul
And you learn that love doesn't mean security,
And you begin to learn that kisses aren't contracts
And presents aren't promises.

And you begin to accept your defeats
With your head up and your eyes open
With the grace of an adult, not the grief of a child.
And you learn to build all your roads on today,
Because tomorrow's ground is too uncertain.
And futures have a way of falling down in mid-flight.

After a while you learn that sunshine
Burns if you get too much.
So you plant your own garden and decorate
Your own soul, instead of waiting
For someone to bring you flowers.
And you learn that you really can endure...
That you really are strong,
And you really do have worth
And you learn and learn and learn
With every goodbye, you learn.

Thinking and praying for you all, hopefully we will get our bfp's soon! :flower:


----------



## jen435

Arronswoman many hugs to you. I just read your post. We must have posted at. Sametime. I to cried. You and dh what you been through was sso traumatic. I am so very deeply sorry :( time does heal but this is still so very fresh to you. I really pray you and dh find some comfort soon. I just said an extra prayer for you. Again im so deeply sorry. :hug:


----------



## jen435

Posey thank you for sharing! How are you today?
Amy i am doing well today. Thanks :) going to celebrate my nephews 7th birthday!


----------



## Storked

Thanks for the poem Posey :hugs:

Have fun Jen!


----------



## lilesMom

im playing catch up now again :) we r in better form today OH and me. we r much more normal today again, i think all this has taken a toll on him too but he just wont say. i felt much better from infection this morn but im wrecked again this eve, but better than i was , so thats good :) we also Bd albeit with a hat ( i like that saying, never heard it :) ) but its still nice :) 
also getting niggles of af so it shouldnt be too late . 


jen the cards i used for bethany were the angel oracle ,daily guidance from ur angels cards. i have 5 diff decks, the ones i picked for u are healing with the angel oracle cards. i basically just go with my gut what i think i should use, i picked 3 for u too , i just shuffle till i think its time to stop and pick 3 randomly xx

1) INTENTION: make sure ur thought and feelings reflect ur intentions. your intentions drive ur experiences, the angels ask u to choose and infuse your intentions with love . see ur self and others as happy, peacefull and successfull. replace negative mental habits with more impowering thoughts. ask angel for assistance. 

2) EMERGING: your true self - radiant, powerfull, successfull and intelligent is now coming to the surface and shining to inspire others and lift them up.
you r awesome in so many ways and u r begining to reveal ur true nature more easily, at one time you may have believed u needed to hide your true feelings from others and from your self. your angels r guiding you to honour your true feelings by expressing them to yourself and others . the angels will guide u, to avoid misunderstandings and to help u find peace . 

3) LISTENING : you r in communication with ur angels and the messages you r getting r very real. trust them. 
your have been recieving messages through repetitve dreams , feelings, visions and inner voices. listen to it , trust it and follow it. 
if you get an inclination to go some where, call some one or do something follow it. its important to follow this guidance. your angels ask u to give ur worries to them and know that u r communicating with them and enjoy it. :)

you def inspire me anyway jen, thanks for being u and being so nice and thanks for strtin this thread xxxx
il read the rest now :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aarons woman, im having a bit of trouble with my liver for last few months and after the d and c i was having pain for ages . my doc told me that neurofen doesnt go to the liver and to keep taking it to bring down inflammation, i did qs her cos i thought it was very weird but then i thought of the ad that says goes straight to the site of pain and thought maybe the body had a dif mechanism to gettin rid of it and i was in pain so i wanted to be able to take something. turns out its crap of course it goes to ur liver. i asked the nurse in my docs office when i had to go back a week r so later and looked it up on internet. 
so id say a lot of docs talk out their ass sometimes :) not all but a lot :) xx we r just doin what we were told is right , how r we to know for sure. 

but i def feel u have to be on top of ur doc too. they often misplace stuff and forget when ur meant to have certain tests etc, they see so many people they cant keep track of all. i feel bad for people who have no clue what their doc is telling um and just blindly follow whatever they say, at least we have ability to qs and check it up xxxx

when i had spotting first when preggers , they took blood test for hcg as well. i went to office and she told me it was 45000, i was delighted cos thats what it should have been, she said she googled the levels the nt before and that seemed fine so they wouldnt bother doin a second test to see if level had come down !!!

sorry rambly but im a little opionated on docs and health in general at d mo, im fast losing my faith in medicine. they don t seem able to find out my problems at all. ive been sick on and off , ( mostly on :) ) for 6 yrs and they still havent gotten to the bottom of it. 

im reading up more and trying to find my own answers too, i wont turn my back on med but never again will i do what they say just cos they say it!! :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i must stand up for my OH a bit i feel, he aint all bad, otherwise i wouldnt be with him :) he was a rock for first 2 weeks after erpc but i think he felt i took too long to get over it, i think it threw him a bit. then he went away with work for so long i think we both had to readjust a little to each other again., i was after getting very used to a clean house but i missed him loads :) :) laura billion posts strikes again but i lose track with answering if i dont do it this way :) xxxx

aaronswoman that is so sad, how horrible for u and hubby xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
the 'thanks' is for being able to share so much with us. 
my heart goes out to u hon, it is an awfull experience that i would never wish on anyone losing a baby xxxxxxxxxxx

thansk for peom posey x


----------



## Storked

Aw Laura I am sorry that you have been sick for years! It is scary when doctors can't tell you what is wrong :(
I am sure your OH is wonderful. Mine is but he didn't react well to my D&C at all. He also hadn't been as attached to our baby yet. I simply pointed out to him that I experienced a miscarriage and he only observed one so he could never understand what I was going through and to quit acting like an insensitive ass. And he did. He still doesn't like me to discuss our loss.


----------



## lilesMom

my OH goes really quiet and clams up if i try to talk to him about it . 
i dont think he can , but if i push he just says it wasnt a baby and we can make another one. so i dont push. :) its not actually how he feels i think, in one way he believes this abit but he is stiil upset so he cant fully believe it. 
i framed our scan pic with her name and stickers beside it, he kept moving it and hiding it and i kept putting it back, i asked him why and he said its depressing so it must have affected him more than he likes to let on. 
i let him deal with it his way now and i deal with it my way, not ideal but we both have our own diff way of dealing with things. he is a burier :) im a talker or writer :) ha ha x


----------



## lilesMom

i dont blame him at all anymore for thinking this way, its just his way of coping, who says either of us is right r wrong in what we believe, its up to us all how we deal with our stuff :) x


----------



## Storked

Same here Laura. Mine told me that our baby didn't count either. He didn't mean it but he does feel that he doesn't count as a father which really goes against our religious beliefs (and he is so religious) so I think he is just conflicted. He doesn't like to talk about it because he only likes to talk about happy things.
You are right though. We all cope in different ways :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

same deal here hon, only allowed discuss good things, bad things r pushed aside . as long as i get cuddles for bad things i dont mind too much, i have ye guys to talk to xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Exactly! And my DH only talks about good things because he is optimistic as I am sure your OH is too and that is a good thing :)


----------



## lilesMom

too true, have home made wedges and home made chick nuggets in oven, so bold but af has started and laura the hunger monster strikes when that happens for first day r 2 :) oh well least its healthy version of boldness anyway :) ha ha how was everyones weekend?


----------



## Storked

Of you were here you could have mocha mudslide ice cream ;) but I love nuggets! Why don't I live in Ireland?! Do you get the same cravings or does it change from flow to flow? Mine changes constantly hehe
Well just saw my brother and his family before they leave to Germany. My cat dislikes children and their rough handling poor baby lol. The kids were so cute though! Made my husband even more excited to have our own :)
How is your weekend Laura?


----------



## lilesMom

oh yum that sounds delicious :) yum , cravings change completly but always has choc in it some where, no choc in house at mo and nearest open shop ages away doh. :) 
pity he is goin away but nice u got to see um :) my kitty hates kids :) he is so used to just us. whnever anyone comes to visit he runs either out the window r up to our bed :) he is starting to tolerate my nephew now but only just :) and can still run away r scratch him :)
my weekend is very quiet but im feeling so much better so im happy :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

havin home made smoothie now, organic yog, strawberries , bananas and apple. im on a bid to be healthy ish, im not gonna deprive myself of food but im gonna try eat super healthy :)


----------



## Storked

I was going to make chocolate cookies with peanut butter chips for the kids but grew super lazy hehe! Maybe tomorrow :)
My kitty hates them too. I'm shocked that mine didn't hiss or bite or scratch...poor boy just farted in complete terror. He is still cautious as they left ages ago. Children and their eager manhandling hehe. So glad that you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I never deprive myself of food either because it doesn't work and makes me mean. Go you on healthiness! (cheers you on)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah if i feel something is forbidden i obsess :) i went off choc for lent a few yrs ago ( not sure if u know its 40 days where u give something u like up if ur catholic :) ) , i cracked after 3 days, i could go 3 days no bothers if i didnt realise i was off it ha ha 
bad catholic :) im pretty lapsed really but have lots of the beliefs solid still in my head :) i love cooking and baking , i just need to have the kids to eat um now so i cant :) ha ha


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, how's everyone's weekend going? So I decided to use my cycles page that I was using for the past few years and stopped once I got pg. I entered that date that I had the weird bleeding and says that I should expect af around sep 9th.. seems so far away but it will be worth the wait. For some reason I feel like just going for it now, like my body really wants to but then I think its my mind/heart that just really wants it. I wanted to wait until after this next cycle for dating purposes but gosh it seems like forever. I know some one of you have been waiting for months to which I am sooooo sorry and I know if you ladies can do it, then I should be able to too!


----------



## Storked

Laura my exhusband was Catholic so I know all about Lent. Don't feel guilty- it is as much of a lifestyle as a belief. I didn't go to church for 3 years and still identified as Mormon because it is just who I am, you know? Even if I enjoy my tea and coffee. Or have a tattoo ;)
Amy, you can always try to go for it now anyways. Did the doctors say no? I really hope that we all get pregnant soon. I am with Jen, I want to be expecting another baby by the time my due date is here (November 18). Maybe that is part of the pressure for all of us? I just desire to have children so much and have for years. It must needs happen for us all soon! Prayers :)


----------



## jen435

Yummy ladies!! Homemade nuggets, mudslides yum! I always get so hungry when i hear of food :). Bethany so glad you say your brother and had a nice visit. Sounds like a nice weekend. I must agree with what you ladies said dh is the same way about Liam. I have a picture of him in our living room and next summer we will have our engraved stone in front yard but he doesn't like to talk or think of what could of been. He likes to try to forget it happened where I can't. I know the holidays will be so hard this year ESP Christmas since i planned all the holidays out even Halloween outfit for him :( its okay staying faithful that i will conceive again and have our LO and an angel watching over us. 
Laura thank you for the angel cards. Its so inspiring :) I shared that post with dh hope you don't mind. I'm also very glad I started this thread. I never knew how many lovely ladies I'd meet. I'm so very sorry that you have been sick so long. I really pray that your healed and very healthy soon. Many hugs to you!


----------



## jen435

Amy agreeing with Bethany if you land pregnant before af its faith and ment to happen. They have ultrasounds to tell you how far along you are and i learned they always add time on til they get ultrasound date anyways. But only do it if your hearts there. Hugs to you.'
Laura yummy smoothie. I want to go strawberry, raspberry, and blueberry picking in NJ tom after work since its only a half day. Must find someon e to go with though. Many my friends will be working


----------



## Storked

I get hungry too Jen...my tummy is gurgling now! Ugh I have to make a ton of cookies for a stinking pack meeting. Dang it. I'll make peanut butter cookies.
Why can't men embrace their feelings? I think they deny themselves grief because they don't think it manly or maybe they feel like they have to be the strong one. Jen I hope you get your BFP before Halloween :hugs:
I just BD and am propping with my legs in the air. My DH just finds it amusing


----------



## Storked

And Jen I am so glad that you started this thread


----------



## jen435

Thank you! My deadline in Oct 15 but my cycle ends at end of month. Really hoping it happens this cycle. I planned a date night and activities around ovulation so hopefully it will help relax him and make BD more fun and not a chore. It really shouldn't be. Really hoping those swimmers catch the egg and you get your bfp this cycle :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies and I know Im a little late but Jen, I thank you for starting this thread too! Very glad I came across it and met guys :hugs:

I feel crazy and all over the place emotionally right now. I say that I want to start right away and I really do but since dh's accident, he has been having a hard time with the day to day activities. He is more grumpy and really hard to handle right now. I know that I am suppose to be here and take care of him since he is hurt and he did an amazing job with me but I just feel like Im not appreciated for anything that I do. His accident was brought on my somthing I told him not to do and maybe a part of me feeling resentfull for that. I had no control over what happened to me and needing a D&C. I tell him this and voice my feelings to him (I hardly ever hold anything back) and he tells me that he's sorry and that he doesnt mean to make me feel bad or sad and that he isnt frustrated with me and that he loves me so I know he doesnt mean to take out his frustration so much on me. I normally dont mind it since thats what you do in a marriage, you are here through thick and thin for eachother but it makes it hard for me to want to to the bd or anything. I feel bad for him and hate seeing hoim like this and wish I can make it better but Im also emotionally not 100% yet so it all just feels like so much right now. I just felt like I FINALLY was getting into a better place after everything and his accident happened 3 days before we went to the dr and I finally got cleared. Its like I never had a moment to enjoy that news, just went from dealing with that to dealing with dh. I know this sounds horrible and maybe Im PMSing (If so I hope that means af is coming soon! lol) but this is just how I feel in this moment. Sorry for rambling just had to get it of my chest and put my mind to rest so that I can sleep tonight. :cry:

Reading what you girls go through makes me just want to give you guys a big group hug. I feel like a big baby right now but again I think maybe it could be PMS or Im just emotionally drained.. idk. I hope you ladies have a wonderful evening and again, sorry for all the venting. I promise Ill be in better spirits next time I write! hehe


----------



## mommylov

Boy, his ears must've been burning. I just went upstairs to put away some laundry and he stopped me, gave me a hug and kiss and I love you. Bestill my heart, that's all it takes! Oh and read some more of your posts and I'm hungry now too! I'm just all over the place :(


----------



## Storked

Might not be PMS at all. He threw a wrench in your TTC plans an that sucks and I would be just the same Amy :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi girls, how's everyone's weekend going? So I decided to use my cycles page that I was using for the past few years and stopped once I got pg. I entered that date that I had the weird bleeding and says that I should expect af around sep 9th.. seems so far away but it will be worth the wait. For some reason I feel like just going for it now, like my body really wants to but then I think its my mind/heart that just really wants it. I wanted to wait until after this next cycle for dating purposes but gosh it seems like forever. I know some one of you have been waiting for months to which I am sooooo sorry and I know if you ladies can do it, then I should be able to too!

you can start trying around ur bday so, concieving would be a fab bday present :) best of luck chick. xxxxx if i thought i was healthy enough to try again i would but i wanna make sure im good before i do. its my liver thing stopping me , not anything else. i would have only waited one and been happy to go for it. my long winded wayof saying go for it and i so hope it happens right away for u xxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

hey jen i dont mind u sharing the post at all. im glad u liked it, xxxxxxxxxxx
i wanna come picking berries too . id eat half of um before they came home ha ha :)
id say its a guy/girl thing how we handle stuff, boys tend to talk less than us. xxxxxxxx

bethany ur too funny, never change xxx
i cant wait to be back in all that bd with leg in the air ha ha
ive got a feeling it will be real soon, i hope im right. if my liver thing isnt gettin worse but has gotten slightly better then maybe it was from all the meds and i be good to go again soon :) whoop whoop


----------



## lilesMom

amy dont stress hon, ur feelings r totally normal , i was up and down for months. i thought i was feelin better so many times and set backs would knock me back to as bad as i was in the begining. dont be hard on urself its a hard time for both of ye. take it easy on urself and himself ha ha xxxxxxxx
chin up babe, try to see positive side in things s much as u can, its hard i know , but it does honestly get easier and come more naturally again in time. xxxx
dont underestimate what ye have been through, its a very difficult thing and will take a very long time to deal with xxxxxx
every time i thought i had ttc go ahead and then goal posts moved i was devastated but thats all it is, moving the goal posts a little bit, it will happen for u xx
loves ya lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Might not be PMS at all. He threw a wrench in your TTC plans an that sucks and I would be just the same Amy :hugs:




lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, how's everyone's weekend going? So I decided to use my cycles page that I was using for the past few years and stopped once I got pg. I entered that date that I had the weird bleeding and says that I should expect af around sep 9th.. seems so far away but it will be worth the wait. For some reason I feel like just going for it now, like my body really wants to but then I think its my mind/heart that just really wants it. I wanted to wait until after this next cycle for dating purposes but gosh it seems like forever. I know some one of you have been waiting for months to which I am sooooo sorry and I know if you ladies can do it, then I should be able to too!
> 
> you can start trying around ur bday so, concieving would be a fab bday present :) best of luck chick. xxxxx if i thought i was healthy enough to try again i would but i wanna make sure im good before i do. its my liver thing stopping me , not anything else. i would have only waited one and been happy to go for it. my long winded wayof saying go for it and i so hope it happens right away for u xxxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...




lilesMom said:


> amy dont stress hon, ur feelings r totally normal , i was up and down for months. i thought i was feelin better so many times and set backs would knock me back to as bad as i was in the begining. dont be hard on urself its a hard time for both of ye. take it easy on urself and himself ha ha xxxxxxxx
> chin up babe, try to see positive side in things s much as u can, its hard i know , but it does honestly get easier and come more naturally again in time. xxxx
> dont underestimate what ye have been through, its a very difficult thing and will take a very long time to deal with xxxxxx
> every time i thought i had ttc go ahead and then goal posts moved i was devastated but thats all it is, moving the goal posts a little bit, it will happen for u xx
> loves ya lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you so much girls and love ya lots too!!!! It would be so great if I could get pg by my birthday! I was on the comp last night and dh emails were open and found out my brother is coming into town for a week to surprise me and visit from sep 14th to the 22nd. I so excited but Im like eeeek when are we going to be able to do the bd!! lol The guestbedroom is on the other side of the house so hopefully he wont hear anything haha.

Laura, I am soo sorry you have been sick for so long and Im glad to hear that your liver is doing a little better. I am really praying for you and hoping you get your bday baby too! I really think sep is going to be a good month for a lot of us!

Bethany, you seriously crack me up! Legs up in the air.. HAHA!!! FX for you hun!!!!!

Jen, how about you dear?? Any BDing? heheh :happydance: 

I hope you gals get BFP soon... just the thought of it is sooo exciting! I really would be sooo excited if we got them close together. I know this is a ttc forum but I hope even after you get your bfp's that we keep in touch during the whole thing and after!!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I wouldn't be surprised if it was all those meds Laura! I can't wait for you to have your bum propped and legs up either! Whoop whoop!
I bought sperm friendly lube and the soft cups today's. I mean business lol


----------



## Storked

No worries I will keep in touch and I would love for us to get our BFPs together! Make a birthday baby Amy! We are all so ready :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hey jen i dont mind u sharing the post at all. im glad u liked it, xxxxxxxxxxx
> i wanna come picking berries too . id eat half of um before they came home ha ha :)
> id say its a guy/girl thing how we handle stuff, boys tend to talk less than us. xxxxxxxx
> 
> bethany ur too funny, never change xxx
> i cant wait to be back in all that bd with leg in the air ha ha
> ive got a feeling it will be real soon, i hope im right. if my liver thing isnt gettin worse but has gotten slightly better then maybe it was from all the meds and i be good to go again soon :) whoop whoop

That would be awesome if the meds are working!!! You will have your feet in the air real soon! haha :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

For sure Bethany!! DH and I had a "hat burning" party and got rid of them all. Didnt burn them, just threw them away. I have never seen a bigger smile on DH's face before lol. I am going to the gym tonight but Ill see how he feels when he gets home. He just told me that he got a flat on the way to work so Im sure that wont put him in a good mood. :(


----------



## Storked

Yay for hat burning parties Amy! When Itild my hubby that I got sperm-friendly lube he said that a thousand voices (his sperm) cried out in delight LOL
I'm going to the gym tonight too just because it makes my hubby more randy to work out. You can seduce your hubby Amy! What would put him in the mood? Do it! :)


----------



## mommylov

LOL! It cracks me up how happy they get when it comes to things like that. Given the crappy day he has had to far, normally someone would say all bets were off today. It only take a little lace and not even that to change his mood! lol A part of it is me.. still trying to get over the fear. Dr said it was ok (even though she said to wait one cycle but I think thats for charting purposes). Im even scared if to use a tampon if AF shows up. Just need to tell myself get over it!


----------



## Storked

I had those same fears too :hugs: hang in there sweetie
Change that mood Amy :D


----------



## mommylov

Youre right! In the meantime, I am going to make salmon tonight and enjoy it for the last time again for a while :)


----------



## Storked

Definitely enjoy it Amy :D


----------



## mommylov

Have you been taking prenatal vitamins everyday while trying? I stopped after my D&C and while they had me on the meds for a bit but I have been taking them for a few weeks now. Put hubby on some vitamins too in hoping that will help us this time.


----------



## Storked

Yep I am on the prenatal and baby aspirin ATM :) I never really stopped taking mine though. Doctor told me that they were good! What you got the hubby on? I make mine take zinc :D


----------



## mommylov

He is on a one a day for men. There are a few out there for men but this one had a great amount of folic acid in it. I stopped taking them the night I found out we lost the baby 1. because it was too hard to even look at the bottle without crying at the time and 2. because after my D&C, the vicodin and other stuff they had me on "back me up" (not to be too graphic) and prenatal vitamins have that effect too. So I was taking gasx and colace and something else. Once I stopped all that, I went back to taking the prenatals and have been fine ever since :) . I am taking Nature Made Prenatal DHA. I bought a bunch since I found them on sale while pregnant so I have like 200+ pills!


----------



## Storked

Mine are Nature Made too! I have some prescription prenatals too but they are tasty and I'm saving em for a rainy day lol!
I gots my hubby on zinc and just a regular multivitamin. And fish oil but that is for his cholesterol. :)


----------



## lilesMom

im back to my regular vits but am also still on super strength folic acid as well all the time, il switch back to the super folic acid and pernatel when ttc for real :) she said stay on the super folic acid to build up my reserves cos it does no harm :) my super folic acid is presription but its fine. 
rang my doc today again, the lab reckon they found my blodd sample. its really weird though they sent the form back to my doc saying they had no sample last week and then it turns up???? bit weird. not sure what they r u p to


----------



## mommylov

Ohh... I need something for his cholesterol too! I try and get him to eat things with garlic and sneak it in my cooking but he doesnt like it. He eats it but them complains later, big baby lol.

I love nature made and my gf's took it. I love that its once a day too!


----------



## mommylov

Laura, folic acid is great! Thats why I have hubby on a vitamin with lots of it too! Have you ever heard of anyone saying that if you dont take the right amount of it (Either too little or too much) can be harmful? Im assuming we are good with the amounts that we are taking but I always wonder.

Bethany, this may be a dumb question but what does baby asprin do?


----------



## lilesMom

too much does no harm, too little can do harm, my bro and sis in law ha d ababy born with ananchepaly so i have to take it as aprecaution. the noraml amount to take is 400 a day , i take 5000 :) but it does me no harm cos its water soluble vitamin so u just pee out what u dont use 
i love garlic :) i put it in everything :)
u can get garlic capsules as s upplement too if he doesnt like the taste :)


----------



## Storked

I love garlic too! 

Amy, the aspirin thins my blood :) some women on here take it for uterine health but for me it is for my benefit so that I don't form abnormal clots. Well, it minimizes the risk a bit of me forming abnormal clots.
I wouldn't worry about DHs cholesterol except his doctor said it wasn't looking great. I could be smug for once for being healthier hehe

Oh yeah and my hubby has a vitamin with frolic acid too :D


----------



## lilesMom

maybe i should get OH vits too, i always take um myself but he rarely does :)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Ill have to look into a garlic capsule for him! I think he would be more willing to do that than eat it. I dont know whats wrong with him... Garlic is sooooo yummy but I do keep my trusty listerine mouth wash handy after heheh. He had a had time remembering to take his vitamins in the past and I have been telling him that we are not getting any younger and he should be taking one for himself. I try to look at the mc as a blessing in disguise and one thing that has come out of it is that he got him to take vitamins. He is taking them now for the baby but he has a routine and Im sure it will be easy for him to stick with it after the baby comes :)

Good to know about the Asprin. I was thinking opps am I missing something? Should I be taking it too?? Since this was our 1st mc (and hopefully our last) my dr isnt worried about it being an issue with us. She just said the sperm and egg either didnt like eachother, my body attacked it because its trained to attack anything foreign, or there werent the rigth chroms. I hope since we are going to ttc about 1 1/2 months after mc, that my body will accept the baby and take care of it.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> maybe i should get OH vits too, i always take um myself but he rarely does :)

Wouldnt hurt :thumbup:! I figured he is making up half of this baby and his "men" should be swimmin up stream with lots of vita-goodies since my eggs do!

Bethany, what does the zinc do? Sorry, I guess I could google all this instead of bugging you but now knowing you, I trust what you would have to say vs some random website!


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I just read that they found your sample... REALLY?!?!?!? OMG!!! What is up with these drs?!!?! So what did they say???


----------



## lilesMom

too true amy. we need strong swimmers and good eggs :) :)
ur body will be fine hon, the human body is amazing, my sis in law had natural mc and concieved before any af and had my little niece. a friend of mine had cervical cancer while pregnant and her baby is a few yrs old now, u be amazed what a baby can survive :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, we have to swallow pills- make him swallow some :)

Amy, my DH can't stand cooked broccoli. How weird is that? I love broccoli!
As for zinc, it is just overall good for his swimmers. I actually knew nothing about zinc and never had to make DH take it. We knew we wanted to get married and start a family and he told me that he was taking it for his swimmers. He worries about his own fertility with all the chemicals he is around every day. I don't blame him for our loss but he worries about it because he has coworkers who have had many losses. But the chick he works with every day has two kids and never lost any so who is to say right? :)

And you never bother me because I am addicted to chatting with you girls!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Laura, I just read that they found your sample... REALLY?!?!?!? OMG!!! What is up with these drs?!!?! So what did they say???


Yeah Laura what the heck?!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura, I just read that they found your sample... REALLY?!?!?!? OMG!!! What is up with these drs?!!?! So what did they say???

i have no idea what they r up to at all, it is a bit weird, the first time they took the sample for the test is still just completly missing, no expanation at all, no one can track it down. 
the second one was sent off from my doc to lab in cork, lab in cork then sends it to dublin, i dont know why they dont send it direct if they cant do this test in cork. the lab in cork sent back the form that goes with the blood on sat and told my doc they got no blood. she couldnt ring um sat cos they only work mon to thurs. she rang them today and they said they have no form but have the blood, she said to them thats cos u sent me bak the form!!!! :)
she said they promised to send it to dublin without the form and test it, but she kept saying i hope they do it now, i dont know if dublin will accept it without the form , it sounded like thats what she meant , but they better since its their fault!!! :) so i gotta wait another week to see if they do what they said they will, so hopefully wil have an answer next mon and nothave to retest :)


----------



## lilesMom

i love brocholi but its gotta be with carrots and gravy, yum :)


----------



## Storked

I like broccoli any way I can get it :D

Oh Laura I am in agony for you for having to wait longer! Tell them I want to know something now so that we can get our BFPs together!


----------



## mommylov

Grrr!! Didnt you go back in and they drew more blood already? So by the time the get the rsults for that test, the new one will have results unless I missed something. Really your drs make me mad and I just want to say "Can you get this poor girl her results already!!?!?!?!?" So sorry, gosh that has got to be so frustrating!


----------



## lilesMom

forgot to say amy totally on the keeping touch after bfps, i couldnt lose u guys :) 
i dont see why we cant keep this up r have a new one whichevver :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

I LOVE broccoli, dh does too! But I also love mushroom, black oilves, mustard.... these are just some of the many things dh doesnt like. I sure hope our kids get my pallet and not his picky one!


----------



## lilesMom

i went twice for the one test , i thought i would have to go a third time but they reckon they found the second sample. i dont even know if il trust the results they messed it aaround so much now :) thanks amy


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> forgot to say amy totally on the keeping touch after bfps, i couldnt lose u guys :)
> i dont see why we cant keep this up r have a new one whichevver :) xxx

My "thanks/ like" button went away again :(

I agree!!! I would love to keep with this one but how great would that be if we got our bfp's soon. We can def start a new one!!! New forum = new begginings :)


----------



## lilesMom

im really picky but ive gotten much better, i used to like no veg except carrots, now i llike most of them but some i have to chop r blend to eat :) so long a si eat um i dont mind how i get um in. :) i used to gag when i tries to eat lettuce now its one o my fave things. they say if u taste anything 21 times ur taste buds grow accustomed to it nad will like it :)


----------



## lilesMom

i dont mind if its here r new so long as we keep in contact and ye dont leave without me :) chances r my bfp will be after all of u since i havent even tried yet :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> im really picky but ive gotten much better, i used to like no veg except carrots, now i llike most of them but some i have to chop r blend to eat :) so long a si eat um i dont mind how i get um in. :) i used to gag when i tries to eat lettuce now its one o my fave things. they say if u taste anything 21 times ur taste buds grow accustomed to it nad will like it :)




lilesMom said:


> i dont mind if its here r new so long as we keep in contact and ye dont leave without me :) chances r my bfp will be after all of u since i havent even tried yet :)

Really??? Im making him eat all these things then 21 times! lol

I havent tried either yet. I know that you are going to be there soon. As soon as these drs get your results in order and we can get you healthy, you will be the 1st! :D Putting pos vibes out!!!! I almost want to send my dr to you and say "Can you please just fix our Laura already?!?! We need her to be 110%!"


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Laura, we have to swallow pills- make him swallow some :)
> 
> Amy, my DH can't stand cooked broccoli. How weird is that? I love broccoli!
> As for zinc, it is just overall good for his swimmers. I actually knew nothing about zinc and never had to make DH take it. We knew we wanted to get married and start a family and he told me that he was taking it for his swimmers. He worries about his own fertility with all the chemicals he is around every day. I don't blame him for our loss but he worries about it because he has coworkers who have had many losses. But the chick he works with every day has two kids and never lost any so who is to say right? :)
> 
> And you never bother me because I am addicted to chatting with you girls!

Same here, doll! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha i doubt they do trans continental house calls but appreciate the thought ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

im on a pma thread here too and 2 of the girls jus got bfps in last few days so pma def works :) :)

jen i see u, r u catchin up? how u doin?


----------



## Storked

Amy if you start them off early eating those things you should be golden! Oh oh read How Eskimos Keep Their Babies Warm- it is such a fun read and talks about ways to broaden a child's tastes to be more adult!

Laura I love the thought of a new thread when we are all preggers! Oh and what is pma? :)
I am not sure I would trust the results either but am in agony at the thought of you having to wait much longer. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Sorry, whats pma? :shy:

Hi Jen! :hi:


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Wow I missed sooo much working today! Okay lets test my memory... 
Laura glad they found your blood but how could they not send the form filled out??? I agree with Amy I just want to call them and yell at them! We just want you to have your results and good news already so you can get back to bding. 
All the vitamin talk sound like you ladies are on top of :) definately should help with bfps :) So glad your dhs take em also :) I can't get mine to take em and he eats so unhealthy. His excuse is his sister eats terrible and had two healthy boys. All well he has one a day too Amy for days he decides to be good :) I think zinc for sperm quality is 15-30mg a day??? Bethany your dh is so carefull :) Amy I must agree with everything Laura said about dh and trying. Its only natural for you to be resentful that he carelessy hurt himself but I really do think he is sorry and regrets not listening so try to forgive him. It will make taking care of him easier. You could always spice things up and play nurse :) okay sorry just an idea to brighten his mood tonight after a rough day. Laura im so glad your feeling better those meds must be helping you! Hopefully your bloodworks good and you'll have your bfp with us!!! Either way we are all definately staying in touch that's for sure. I'm so glad we all feel the same. Its so awesome to have ttc friends from all around the world that's been through so much together. Yummy for broccoli! I love every fresh veg (raw or cooked) and fruit! As for canned or jarred that's when i become picky.


----------



## Storked

Jen, I hate canned and jarred too! I can handle it for beans, tomatoes, corn and green beans- they make recipes more convenient. But potatoes and carrots and thinks like that I must have fresh to cook :) yes it is amazing to have such awesome friends to relate to. That is what drew me to this thread. I just felt so alone and needed to talk and you guys are the best to talk to!
I have to agree with you on zinc dosage. I read on another forum on here where women were making their DH take 50 mg but my husband cuts his 50 mg pills in half for 25 mg dosage. He says 50 is too much and I am sure he researched it carefully.
Can you sneak vitamins into your hubby's junk food? :D


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hey ladies! Wow I missed sooo much working today! Okay lets test my memory...
> Laura glad they found your blood but how could they not send the form filled out??? I agree with Amy I just want to call them and yell at them! We just want you to have your results and good news already so you can get back to bding.
> All the vitamin talk sound like you ladies are on top of :) definately should help with bfps :) So glad your dhs take em also :) I can't get mine to take em and he eats so unhealthy. His excuse is his sister eats terrible and had two healthy boys. All well he has one a day too Amy for days he decides to be good :) I think zinc for sperm quality is 15-30mg a day??? Bethany your dh is so carefull :) Amy I must agree with everything Laura said about dh and trying. Its only natural for you to be resentful that he carelessy hurt himself but I really do think he is sorry and regrets not listening so try to forgive him. It will make taking care of him easier. You could always spice things up and play nurse :) okay sorry just an idea to brighten his mood tonight after a rough day. Laura im so glad your feeling better those meds must be helping you! Hopefully your bloodworks good and you'll have your bfp with us!!! Either way we are all definately staying in touch that's for sure. I'm so glad we all feel the same. Its so awesome to have ttc friends from all around the world that's been through so much together. Yummy for broccoli! I love every fresh veg (raw or cooked) and fruit! As for canned or jarred that's when i become picky.

Awesome memory! lol

He does feel bad and I have forgiven him. I just get down when he gets moody and doesnt realize that I am doing the best I can given my situation but eventually he reads my facial expressions and body language and has great timing when he plants one on me or gives me snuggles and hugs :hugs: I just have to stay pos no matter what. What is done is done and we just have to get him healed so that I can break him and take his spermies... OOPS TMI :oops:! :blush:


----------



## jen435

Lol Amy your funny! That's the spirit! :)
Hmm hiding it in prepackaged foods could be tricky. I do make dinner but he will only eat parts of what I cook. Its okay I'll let him decide on his own vits... something strange my obgyn told me yesterday is that oregano and certain spices/seasonings can lead to MC and labor contractions. She said shell tell ppl over due to try eating eggplant parm at an Italian restaurant. I found that interesting that she said within 48hrs they are in labor! I can't wait to be thinking about that towards the end of 40wks. Though I want to enjoy pregnancy first :)


----------



## lilesMom

its positive mental attitude :)


----------



## jen435

Oh and Amy I'm CD 3 so no bding yet. Starting digital opk kit weds and can't wait!!! Expecting to ovulate by Sept 8. Hopefully bbt confirms it on ff and countdowntopregnancy... we shall see.


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back jen :) thats funny iw as jus saying to my nieces today ( they r nearly my age) that i hate canned fruit, it just tastes weird, like rubber fruit r something :) did u go picking berries? thats what i loved in thailand, the pineapples and mangos were amazing, they were so juicy and fresh, they r not the same by the time they hit ireland :)
it is so cool that we r all from diff places but yet get on well and seem to think alike on a lot of things :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Oh and Amy I'm CD 3 so no bding yet. Starting digital opk kit weds and can't wait!!! Expecting to ovulate by Sept 8. Hopefully bbt confirms it on ff and countdowntopregnancy... we shall see.

whoop whoop go jens egg :) xx


----------



## Storked

Jen thanks for sharing about the food! I can't wait to get to that point either though my doctor told me that I would be induced with my kids so that they can try to control my blood issues. Totally dashed my hopes of ever having a water birth or other natural births. If I am given pitocin I am afraid that the contractions would come on so strong that I would want an epidural. Ugh.
Catch that eggy! (cheers you)

Laura OMG my three oldest nieces are closer in age to me than my siblings! I think our religious affiliations are showing themselves ;)
My husband says that mango anywhere else but Thailand tastes sad lol :D

So, how many kids do you guys want to have? I used to have a set number in mind but after my loss I think I will try to have as many as possible. And my mom went through menopause at the age of 37 so I feel pressure to have em quick


----------



## Posey

Helllllloooo ladies :hi:, just checking in and saying hello to you all, WOW you are all so chatty and sweet with each other, it's so lovely to see :)

I briefly read through all the back-and-forth, my hubby takes many many vitamins (poor guy!) because of his abnormal morphology, but he's a good sport about it. I work for a doctor (family doctor), and he recently told me that walnuts are good for sperm... so if your DH's will eat them, have a go!

Are you (those of you who are willing) able to tell me your stories / a little bit about yourselves?

Afm, I'm 9dpo today, my temp rose high today but I'm trying not to get excited, I think it's because I had a restless sleep... I woke up an hour before my alarm was to go off and tossed and turned a bit, so I'll have to wait to see what tomorrow brings.

Posey :flower:

And Storked, to answer your question, I want three children :) What about you?


----------



## Storked

Thanks for the recommendation Posey! My DH loves nuts- I buy him the mixes so he won't eat all of our cereal when he wants a snack hehe
I really hope that it wasn't a fluke temp :hugs:
About me...well, I am Bethany and I live in Texas! I got married February 25th (previous marriage to HS sweetheart. I am only 24 and childless) and my DH and I started TTC straight away. I was actually ovulating on our wedding night and hit the jackpot! Things were going great, lots of symptoms, but at our first ultrasound at 10 weeks we found that our baby had died. I didn't start losing my baby until 12 weeks. I was bleeding a ton and my hubby rushed me to the doctor. I collapsed in the office and they rushed me next door to the hospital and gave me a D&C even though I had almost everything at home. Now I am just trying again! I have a clotting disorder which may or may nt have had something to do with my loss. It also could have been chromosomal abnormality...wasn't really anything for them to test by the time of my D&C. It really bothers me that I don't know the gender or what went wrong but can only be careful for that rainbow baby! :dust:


----------



## Storked

Oh and I want as many as possible at this point hehe. The only one of my sisters to have miscarried (4 times) just had her fifth kid and I think she is in the same mindset as me :)


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies, im not caught up with my reading but had a lovely weekend. work's not so bad today. af is visiting. I HATE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! onward ;)


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, this is a sign that you are destined to get pregnant along with all of us! Is that a bright side or do you want to throw a shoe at me? I hate that old witch too


----------



## horseypants

total bright side! i have been telling myself the same thing. i will have real bump buddies. xo


----------



## jen435

Yes yes no more old witch for anyone!!! Laura can't wait to say that for you too!!! Oh I ment to tell you in last post obgyn said grapefruit juice and tons of water long term drinking it daily helps increase ewcm and fertility. Laura you should maybe add a daily drink perhaps? That way when you get your go your chances increase in a healthy way? Just an idea. Not sure if your already doing stuff. I just want you pregnant with us :) 

Horsepants so glad you had a great weekend!!! :) I'm so sorry about af but I'm glad your looking at the bright side! We will be testing together again at same time :) We can chart stalk again too. Will out be trying anything different this cycle?

Tons of babydust to everyone!!! Even you Laura I'm cheering for fast positive results from that blood work :)


----------



## jen435

Pose good luck with your high temp raise :) babydust for your bfp! Really hope you get it!

As for me I'm 28. In Oct i will be married to dh for two years. We have a doggy that we got in Oct and our first child was due Oct 15th 2012. We ttc for 14 monthes fell pregnant in feb finally. We had to terminate the pregnancy due to heterotaxy syndrome and hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect at twenty and a half weeks pregnant. Now im on my fourth cycle ttc our first child and I'm so glad to have you ladies to continue this journey with for our rainbow babies! Its going to happen soon I have faith! :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany one healthy baby that i can hold in my arms and nuture is all I want. If i have any more they will all be blessings! After a loss I think your right any amount is just fine. Though I'm sure I'd have to stop at 4-5. And I only say that due to the fact multiples run very much in dh and my family.


----------



## Storked

Jen you have a history of multiples? I am jealous! I had very vivid dreams of multiples after my D&C...did you? :hugs:
I drink water but I may need to try the grapefruit juice!
:dust: to all of us!


----------



## horseypants

I'm going to start taking prenatal vitamins again this cycle :).


----------



## Storked

Yay!


----------



## jen435

Good choice horseypants! Prenatals are so important to prevent defects. Though my son had sooo many and I took them 13 months before falling pregnant. Who knows.

I'm drinking grapefruit juice also since i drank it Dec Jan and had bfp in early Feb it could of helped. Its natural so why not. Avoid pineapple though it drys cm. How can something so yummy use fertility issues is my question. Yet if you eat the core 1-5dpo its suppost to help with implantation. Just don't get it. Does anyone know any other good foods or stuff to avoid? I questioned my doctor like crazy. She told me dairy products like whole milk is very good too but didn't explain why... all well


----------



## jen435

Bethany yes we do! My dads mom (my nanny) had two twin boys though one passed away at birth she named him Timothy and she never forgot her angel. It crushed her to lose him. We know how she felt though :( 
Then my aunt had em but I only met them once BC they moved away when i was little.. They where two identical girls and a boy. 
My husbands moms sister had twins too one boy and a girl. Then my husbands cousin had twins (on his moms side) two identical girls. One passed away shortly after birth. But I tell you what that sweet little girl plays and talks as if her sister is with her. Its amazing to watch her sometimes. I know other ppl in our families had multiples to but these are the closer family.

Maybe you'll have twins! I heard that ppl usually dream of the opposite gender they are having. I never had dreams when I was pregnant. So I couldn't test that theory. Bethany I wish you knew what your angel was. Did you have any strong feelings as to one specific gender? I strongly felt mine was a boy I told everyone I knew it was a boy. I would have been shocked if anyone told or showed me other wise.


----------



## jen435

Oh one more thing my ob said today that you may find interesting. To minimize any chance of a miscarriage eat a lot of orange and yellow vegetables. They have beta-carotene in them that helps to correct imbalance in the hormones and keep the baby safe in the womb until it is time to come out. 

Sorry I keep sharing info like this. Just thought since I'm seeing a nutritionist and my obgyn together I'd share somethings they told me about.


----------



## mommylov

Hi chatty Kathys!!! heheh

Posey, my name is Amy and I will be 32 next month. Met my hubby in oct 2004 and we got married in oct 2010. We were trying to figure out where we wanted to settled and moved from Ca to Co last sep. Built and a house and moved in July of this year. two months before the house was done, dh and I decided to try and see what happend and got pg on the first try! Went in for an us at about 6 weeks and everything lookd great. Went in again when I was suppose to be 10 wks and found out the baby died at about 8. Had a d&c 2 days later on july 19th. I just recently got cleard from the dr after having left over tissue that they thought was a fibroid but was in fact tissue and all clear now. Scared, I havent bd yet (might tonight lol) and see what happens. 

Horsey, Bethany, Jen, Laura... you girls give me a good laugh...too funny!! The rate Im going I dont think I would get a bfp until next month but just keeping my figners crossed for us all!!

oh and double yay for vitamins!!!


----------



## Posey

:hi: again ladies, and thank you Bethany, Jen, and Amy for your stories :) Jen, twins run on my side of the family too, I myself am an identical twin. I would LOVE multiples.

I am 27, DH is 29. We've been married for three years now, neither of us have any children so we are soooooo looking forward to the day when we can hold on own baby (babies!). I lost my Mom last year to leukemia, so I like to think that my first pregnancy ended so that she could get to be a Grandma. :angel:

Question for you ladies... are you not anxious/terrified that once we conceive again, that that pregnancy will end in m/c again too? I try to be realistic about things, but I am beyond worried about this... I don't quite know how to shake it. I'm also so worried that maybe I m/c due to something 'wrong' with me, that maybe there's an underlying reason why I lost the baby, and I'll just go on to lose more... one thing at a time, I suppose. I wonder how you ladies deal with these fears?

:flower:


----------



## mommylov

Hi posey, don't blame yourself. We have been there and it is so hard to come to terms with the fact that we lost our little ones but it was not due to anything we did/didn't do. I am so sorry to hear about your mom too. Big hug to you :(
I think you're right... I think your baby and mom are bonding and are watching over you. They will be with you and your next little one :) Keep your chin up and always remember you are not alone. This too shall pass. 

We have no children either and long for one. We can't wait for the day we hear those sweet words "mommy and daddy". Before we did the bd tonight for the first time since everything happened, I told dh that I was scared. Scared of the outcome, of it not happening for us, of going through it all again. He told me that everything was going to be ok and is just so positive about everything. :) I know we are all going to be blessed with our lo's :hugs:

Bethany, sitting here with my legs up lol. It was a little painful but don't know if that's because it's been do long. :blush:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Laura, Ill have to look into a garlic capsule for him! I think he would be more willing to do that than eat it. I dont know whats wrong with him... Garlic is sooooo yummy but I do keep my trusty listerine mouth wash handy after heheh. He had a had time remembering to take his vitamins in the past and I have been telling him that we are not getting any younger and he should be taking one for himself. I try to look at the mc as a blessing in disguise and one thing that has come out of it is that he got him to take vitamins. He is taking them now for the baby but he has a routine and Im sure it will be easy for him to stick with it after the baby comes :)
> 
> Good to know about the Asprin. I was thinking opps am I missing something? Should I be taking it too?? Since this was our 1st mc (and hopefully our last) my dr isnt worried about it being an issue with us. She just said the sperm and egg either didnt like eachother, my body attacked it because its trained to attack anything foreign, or there werent the rigth chroms. I hope since we are going to ttc about 1 1/2 months after mc, that my body will accept the baby and take care of it.

What my doctor told me about the aspirin, is that it is beneficial for women who have had high risk pregnancies. They already knew that I had a history of preeclampsia with my first pregnancy, and I had the subchorionic hematoma with the last one I was just miscarried. So when I started talking the baby aspirin, I was so scared to take it that I actually researched all over the internet, and read about actually studies done in Europe I believe, on pregnancy women who took aspirin. I wanted to make sure that I wasn't doing any damage to the baby or pregnancy. So you should probably discuss the pros and cons with your doctor. Maybe she/he will think it is beneficial for you too. I think it has a lot to do with medical history. I was also told by the docs that they don't know exactly why the baby aspirin helps, but supposedly it helps decrease the chance of miscarriage. This is the only pregnancy that I took the aspirin with, and I lost the baby anyways. And I never took it during my other 2 pregnancies. I am not sure if I am going to take it for the next.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Posey said:


> :hi: again ladies, and thank you Bethany, Jen, and Amy for your stories :) Jen, twins run on my side of the family too, I myself am an identical twin. I would LOVE multiples.
> 
> I am 27, DH is 29. We've been married for three years now, neither of us have any children so we are soooooo looking forward to the day when we can hold on own baby (babies!). I lost my Mom last year to leukemia, so I like to think that my first pregnancy ended so that she could get to be a Grandma. :angel:
> 
> Question for you ladies... are you not anxious/terrified that once we conceive again, that that pregnancy will end in m/c again too? I try to be realistic about things, but I am beyond worried about this... I don't quite know how to shake it. I'm also so worried that maybe I m/c due to something 'wrong' with me, that maybe there's an underlying reason why I lost the baby, and I'll just go on to lose more... one thing at a time, I suppose. I wonder how you ladies deal with these fears?
> 
> :flower:

I am so sorry about you losing your mother so recently. I know its hard. I lost my father at your exact age, when I was 27. This year alone I have lost 3 other family members. The fears you are feeling are totally normal. I can tell you I feel exactly the same fears you do. How recent was your miscarriage? I found out my son died July 31st, and had the miscarriage the very next day. I was 18.5 weeks. You are still so young and have many many fertile years ahead of you. Be rest assured that your fears are completely normal. One thing that helps your fears is to talk to your doctor. My doctors kept reassuring me, that many women who had miscarriages go on to have healthy children. And you are still so young.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi chatty Kathys!!! heheh
> 
> Posey, my name is Amy and I will be 32 next month. Met my hubby in oct 2004 and we got married in oct 2010. We were trying to figure out where we wanted to settled and moved from Ca to Co last sep. Built and a house and moved in July of this year. two months before the house was done, dh and I decided to try and see what happend and got pg on the first try! Went in for an us at about 6 weeks and everything lookd great. Went in again when I was suppose to be 10 wks and found out the baby died at about 8. Had a d&c 2 days later on july 19th. I just recently got cleard from the dr after having left over tissue that they thought was a fibroid but was in fact tissue and all clear now. Scared, I havent bd yet (might tonight lol) and see what happens.
> 
> Horsey, Bethany, Jen, Laura... you girls give me a good laugh...too funny!! The rate Im going I dont think I would get a bfp until next month but just keeping my figners crossed for us all!!
> 
> oh and double yay for vitamins!!!

Hi Amy! I also met my husband 2004, on September 26th my b-day. He moved from Utah to California to start a life with me. We also got pregnant on the first try after 6 years of not trying. We have 2 daughters, one 12 going on 13 and the other 6. I hope all of our dreams come through as soon as possible, I wished all of us lived closer together. It would have been great to be near people that have experienced what I have. I feel like the only one here, because everybody I happen to know have had text book pregnancies. You girls are the only ones who truly understand what I am going through. I feel so isolated at times.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Oh one more thing my ob said today that you may find interesting. To minimize any chance of a miscarriage eat a lot of orange and yellow vegetables. They have beta-carotene in them that helps to correct imbalance in the hormones and keep the baby safe in the womb until it is time to come out.
> 
> Sorry I keep sharing info like this. Just thought since I'm seeing a nutritionist and my obgyn together I'd share somethings they told me about.

Great info Jen. I have never heard this, thank you so much. You learn something new everyday. Time to stock up on yellow veggies!


----------



## Storked

You know Jen I do think that all those fertility diets are high on the dairy too! I should get grapefruit juice. My hubby enjoys it and I am impatient for a BFP.
I just have one cousin with twins but it ran in her husband's family. Scratch that, two cousins. Still from spouses though :) but I would love twins.
I felt that I was going to have a girl. But I try to talk myself out of it because girls run in my family so I may just be feeling that way since girls are what I know.*
Oh and thinks for sharing about the orange and yellow vegetables! I know we all want to do what we can to get a healthy rainbow baby :hugs:

Yay for Amy BD! I got pretty dang tired of that legs stuff too so I got some pre-seed lube and soft cups. I am a fan and may actually be converted to using menstrual cups for AF and not just TTC hehe!
I totally teared up over wanting to hear "mommy and daddy"! Me too. (sniffle)

Posey, how cool to be a twin! I wanted a twin when I was little until I realized I was too rotten to ever share anything ;)
It is extremely natural to fear having another loss. I am scared because I have blood issues that raise the risk of it but I think just as great as the fear of another loss is..I am not sure that my husband would be willing to try again. He would push for adoption, which is great but I think can be an equally heart breaking journey. But I think it helps to just do all that you can to be healthy and know that the odds of you carrying a healthy baby to term are high. Even after multiples losses, odds are high for a healthy bean. I learned that from reading Coming to Term by Jon Cohen. Really good miscarriage book if you ever want to give it a read! I have hope for all of us :dust:

Aaronswoman, Utah makes me think of Mormons every time! My sister lives there and she is such a Molly hehe. Us Texan Mormons are much more laid back.
I can attest to baby aspirin helping with blood issues. I had a DVT once and I took baby aspirin and elevated that leg and it did wonders. Have they tested your blood for clotting disorders?
It is true that they aren't sure how it helps some women carry to term. My miscarriage book said that in a small study of pregnant women with my FVL and no APS who had miscarried at least 3 times or more, 2/3 miscarried again without intervention as opposed to a normal group of women who only had 1/3 lose their babies. The thing is, I never considered my blood thinners to be something that protected my baby- it was my own butt that I worried about. My sisters with my mutation have almost died from clots both during pregnancy and postpartum. But they never miscarried despite the increased risk. I often wonder why me? Sorry to ramble!


----------



## lilesMom

playing catch up again :) 
bethany i dont want a totally natural birth but i def dont want an epidural, they can give me anything else ha ha after al thid i dont care if it induced , ceasarian or just me so long as it works out ok :) :) 
i usde to think 2 kids but ive gone the opposite way to u bethany i just want one now, il never say never to more if its an option but i would be so gratefull for my precious one :) not saying u arent gratefull, i totally know u r and i wouldnt rule out more after , im just gonna try and go one step at atime. 
my mom had 12 , she reckoned she was addicted to babies :) so u never know what will happen me once i have one. physhics before a few of htem told me i would have 7?????? i dont think so, i owuld really wanna start pumping um out ha ha :)

posey hi hon. 
in answer to ur qs im trying for my first kiddie. 
i had spotting at 7.5 weeks, very very slight. had agonising 3 weeks with a scan each week where they reckoned they couldnt see it all properly cos i have a tilted uterus and they werent sure if things were ok r not with my baba. 3rd scan they told me for sure i had lost lile :nope::cry:
it was the worst day of my life, we had been trying since jan this yr and concieved on 3rd month in march, i was so ready to have her, i had thought it through so much. i miss her like crazy. :) but i know she is happy. i was so excited i was pregnant i told everyone. i had told all at work about 2 days before i had spotting, silly me. but if i hadnt i would have told them i mc anyway so its not too bad, at least most people knew an di didnt have to keep explaining. 
i was so sure nothing would go wrong, i have a few people in my family including me who get real strong gut feelings and get messages that we r so sure r right and usually are, we all felt things were fine, but this time we were wrong. its weird though im startin to see a purpose in it all already which i think is pretty fast to come to terms with it , but having sadi that im shedding a few tears writing this :)
but srying isnt bad , its not the gut wrenching crying anymore , it softer and just a little sad rather than real hard pain. 
sorry im wfflin a bit , i got a bit carried away :) but it felt good to get it out ha ha 
this loss was horrible but it brought me all of ye, it brought way more empathy and understanding ( and i dont think i was awfull before ha ha ) and it gave me protectiona dn a friend for life in my lile xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i drink load so water anyway jen but i will try add grapefruit juice , im not mad about it but could mix it with cranberry cos doc told me go for cranberry all the time for kidneys. i am doin some stuff already, it takes a month to make an egg and im hoping i only have a month r less left to wait :) i hope my hopes wont be dashed this time but i get the feeling i could be trying soon :) i feel a LOT better :) xxx
im eating lots of fruit and veg and whole grains, ive lost some weight goin by my clothes, my scales r broken and i think i might leave it that way, i can obsess about the scales a bit so i think maybe im better off without it, i might lose loads first and then step on it and go wow :) ha ha 
horseypants that bloody witch, she is a bi**h :)
would she feck off and leave my girls alone :) xxxxxxx
thanks for waiting for me, i have a feeling we wil all be close bump buddies, i so hope im right :) xxxxx
have any of ye have any knowledge of prmary bilairy cirrhosis, jen r u a nurse? 
its what my doc is testing for at the mo, its really hard to get info on ttc and it. i may not have it but it doesnt hurt to check it out just in case and u never know when info comes in usefull, i like learning anyway :) xx

jen i agree on the one healthy baby in my arms ,i cant wait and u know what when it does work out and we have our babies some where down the line we need to meet up and show um off ;) xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

posey that is so nice that ur mom is looking after ur baby for u and they r both looking after u xxxxxxxxxxxxx
im so sorry u have been through so much, ur fears r totally normal chick, we all feel like that but the panic lessens a little with time. i know when i do get bfp il be s**t scared but i will try and enjoy it too, cos worry does nothing but bad for u so i try to avoid it as much as i can, i know easier said than done some times but i do try :) xxx
chin up babe it will get bettr and fx we wil lal have happy and healthy pregnancy next time xxxx

aaronswoman u r totally not alone chick, we feel ur pain, i know it can feel like no one understands it all properly , i dont think someone who hasnt gone through it can understand it all properly but try and allow them to give u some comfort if they r offering it, if not u have us xx and try not be too mad at um for being insensitive. some people dont know how to deal with us so they just ignore the situation r say something silly, they r only human and might be struggling with our obvious pain that they cant help. xxxx
my sis in law has 3 angels and 3 alive kids and every pregnancy that she took aspirin with went ok for her. so it def does something but she has probems with heamatoma too so thats prob why. but it took them a few pregnancys and 2 losses to find stuff out for her. im not sure if il take it r not, i dont have a medical reason to take it but if it doesnt do harm than why not. but it may do me harm with my liver so i prob wont take it


----------



## Storked

My scales are broken too Laura. I don't miss them! And you will be so grateful for you
LO that you will try to fulfill prophecy and have 7 ;)
My family told me that everything was fine too. They still insist on it and think I am a nutter to purchase anything for TTC. Ah well I still love the heck out of them
I am going to see if I can turn anything up on The liver stuff and TTC- I am ready for you to start trying again!
And hey, the hubby and I will eventually be living in Bangkok and he'll be earning more money. Bet we can cheaply fly, even with a baby, to Ireland :D PLAY DATE


----------



## lilesMom

bethany its only natural to think why me, i think like that sometimes too, i havent been able to do much last few yrs cos im always wrecked and sick but ive just learned to gratefull for the good patches as much as i can and to hope that they finally find a reason that might have asolution. im not at deaths door or anything but i seem to have crap immunity and get everything around and have lots of allergies as well. 
i cant stay in othe rpeoples home cos all chemicals cause me to feel really dizzy and sick and blood drains fomr my sinuses down my throat and when i say chemicals i mean everyday thins like house hold cleaners , washing powder, bleaches, body lotions and loads of other stuff. its very very annoying but it is me and i just have to learnt to deal with it as best i can and have as much of alife as i can with it. :) sorry not trying to be depressing , the opposite in fact, :) we have to forget all d crap and focus on the good. it slike hte card i picked for jen , intention, what u focus on grows so i try my best to focus on the good :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh bethany jumping for joy, hee hee, play date sounds great but we love thailand so we can visit u too for mangoe and pineapple play date ha ha


----------



## Storked

True! We could have ice cream on a hot dog bun eh? Sounds marvelous :D
We should be moved there by next November and then we could all go to Lop Buri for the monkey festival!

Aw I am sorry that everything affects you like that! I have always been the sickly one in my family. I have allergies (not severe like yours though hon), asthma, I get pneumonia pretty much every year, have had hearing loss since infancy- had to have 5 ear surgeries becausey ears don't drain correctly so even blowing my nose can lead to a stinking infection, that kind of deal. Oh and no gallbladder, had to be removed when I was 21. Aren't we a pair? ;) but when it is all you know it is normal and just how you deal. And staying at people's homes in overrated. Yup!


----------



## lilesMom

laughing out loud, yup my house is lovely anyway ha ha :) 
yeah it does get normal ish doesnt it :)
my af is like normal this time except less sore than it used to be score, i think lollys womb is ready for a baby :) :)


----------



## Storked

Sounds like it Laura! Lovely lining for a sticky baby!

My family is weirdly...well, not antisocial exactly but we are at home. We spend so much of the day being friendly and chatty and we come home and grunt and watch tv. When it was just the family at home you didn't have to put on a bra or pants or worry about holding a fart in. So we don't like to stay at people's homes or have them come to ours hehe. This used to bother me as a kid when I wanted friends over but I have kind of grown into my parents! When our doorbell rings unexpectedly now I run and hide anyways. Cracks my husband up because his family does the exact same thing (shakes head at silliness)


----------



## Storked

https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/mobileart.asp?articlekey=1934&page=52

Does this help Laura?


----------



## lilesMom

yeah my mom and dad r real home bodies, i used to love haring off anywhere and everywhere but not anymore. :) im happier at home now but i love callers, callers i know well i mean, :)


----------



## Storked

I know what you mean! Though even the ones I know well had best warn me before dropping by :D


----------



## lilesMom

thanks chick, :) yeah i found similiar but i cant find if pregnancy will mess up my liver more if it is it, i dont think they have done much research on it, im gonna go for it soon regardless anyway and pray it works out ok, i havent read anything anywhere that says i cant :) im waiting now till antibs out of my system and i feel stronger and for blood test result and then we will see what happens after that , thanks chick x u da bomb x


----------



## Posey

Thank you again lovely ladies for your kind thoughts and words. Bethany, thank you for the book recomendation, I love to read so I just might have to pick that one up. Amy, awwww your sweet Lile, please don't apologize for rambling, you're right it absolutely helps to get-things-out. She is watching over you, now and always, :angel:. Aaronswoman, I started spotting (soooooo minor, it was dark brown and barely there) at 11.5 weeks, my midwife ordered me an ultrasound 'for my own sanity' basically because I worry so much about everything, and low-and-behold wee baby had been gone since 9wks4days. I think that's partly why I will worry so much when I conceive again, because baba was gone for 2 weeks before I had any symptom, and even then it was minor. I was fortunate enough to have a D&C the day after my U/S, at exactly 12 weeks. I can't imagine losing a little one as far along as you did, my heart is with you :flower:
AF should be on her way in the next few days for me, my temp went down a bit today. A hot bubble bath and a glass of wine will await :) Onwards and upwards. Happy Tuesday, everyone :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

me too ont he warning , i hate visitors without warning i could be wearing anything r nothing ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

i had virtually no bleeding either hon and thought i would be ok, so def natural to worry next time but i will try my best to ignore it :) 
af now means great chance to try soon hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Dh and I talked about three at first and now we say two but I'll take what I can get at this point. As far as birth, I'm a big baby and as much as I can't wait to have one, I don't want to remember the pain sonsn epidural is for me lol


----------



## Storked

Laura I think it will be ok, that article seemed hopeful :hugs:

Posey, heck yes to the bubble bath! And maybe a sweet white wine ;) I am a reader too and at first I avoided miscarriage books but had a bout of blues that I couldn't shake and purchased 3 of them and that one has been a favorite so far. I ordered it cheap from abebooks.

Yeah my MMC scared me because I was still suffering from morning sickness pretty much until my miscarriage/D&C. And my body just held on for so long. My sister had told me that she always started to lose the MMC at 12 weeks and it held true for me. But we just have to try and relax next time and send positive thoughts and feelings to our sweet babies


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i had all my symptoms too for few weeks after i had actually lost her , dont think my body would ever have done it by itself . was really hanging on :) 
but next time be different :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, epidural here too. Used to be set against them but my miscarriage was the most painful experience of my life and if birth is like that...I want pain relief!
Even numbers can be good- no kid to feel left out and get mad :D my oldest has 3 and regrets it because there is always one getting angry and feeling pushed aside by the other two


----------



## Storked

Laura out bodies were just so ready to grow them weren't they? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

yup defo :) which is why next time be perfect :)


----------



## mommylov

I too felt like I was having a girl :pink:. A part of me wanted a boy first but then I didnt care and just wanted a healthy LO but my gutt was just screaming girl. My symptoms starting going away about a week before I went in for my us but just the nausea :shrug:. I figured I was going to be one of those lucky ones that didnt get sick anymore right before my 2nd trimester... sadly I was wrong :cry:. I had no bleeding what so ever and nothing telling me that I was misscarrying. In the us, my baby was sitting there, looking like she was asleep... fully intact but with no heartbeat. I just stared at the screen and once it sank in, I was hysterical and was sobbing like I have never sobed before. I looked at my husband and he just grabbed me as I was lying there, held my head against his chest with the look of disbelief on his face and hugged me to try and ease the pain. After I had my d&c, there was still left over tissue. It was like she didnt want to let go and neither did I :nope:. It was horrible and I am terrified of going through that again and pray that we dont. 

This morning after thinking about last night's bd, I stood in the shower and just prayed. I really really really hope we get our lo's.. I really do. :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilesMom

oh amy, me too chick xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

But like you said Laura, we'll get there! ;)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I think I found that PMA thread you were talking about... there sure are a lot of BFP's in there! :)


----------



## kaznib

mommylov I just came across this thread and read your story which is exactly the same as mine. I went for 10 week scan last week and saw no heartbeat and my little baby just lying there lifeless...it broke my heart in two:( cannot stop crying and thinking of why this has happened? i had two scans previous to this which detected a heartbeat and i was so hopeful that everything was fine. I'm 31 years old and have no kids yet so was so looking forward, this is my second loss this year as i suffered an ectopic pregnancy in Feb aswell so this is so so hard again!! 

Has anyone else suffered an ectopic followed by a miscarriage and went on to have successful pregnancies??

I need some reassurance... also took a pregnancy test today and came back positive and OPK showed a very strong positive, is it possible HCG levels are still high if i had d and c 6 days ago? i couldn't possibly be ovulating yet?


----------



## Storked

I pray for us too Amy. Love you! :hugs: and :dust:

What is PMA ladies?

Kaznib, honey, so sorry for your loss. I think hcg can still be in the system for a while but not too sure because I never tested afterwards. The odds are in your favor of carrying a healthy baby to term. Please know that. I highly recommend the book Coming to Term by Jon Cohen- it is an excellent book on miscarriage. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

kaznib sorry for ur loss hon, hope ur holding up as well as u can under the circumstances xxx im also 31 and trying for my first and am keeping my fx that all goes well next time, hope so for u too hon xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany pma is positive mental attitude, its another thread on here :) xxx but we all have pma here anyway :) x


----------



## Storked

Oh I gotcha! Yeah I always try to stay positive because it sure beats crying and getting a headache from all the tears. And want to send happy thoughts to my eggies!


----------



## mommylov

kaznib said:


> mommylov I just came across this thread and read your story which is exactly the same as mine. I went for 10 week scan last week and saw no heartbeat and my little baby just lying there lifeless...it broke my heart in two:( cannot stop crying and thinking of why this has happened? i had two scans previous to this which detected a heartbeat and i was so hopeful that everything was fine. I'm 31 years old and have no kids yet so was so looking forward, this is my second loss this year as i suffered an ectopic pregnancy in Feb aswell so this is so so hard again!!
> 
> Has anyone else suffered an ectopic followed by a miscarriage and went on to have successful pregnancies??
> 
> I need some reassurance... also took a pregnancy test today and came back positive and OPK showed a very strong positive, is it possible HCG levels are still high if i had d and c 6 days ago? i couldn't possibly be ovulating yet?

Hi Kaz, Im so sorry to hear you had the same experience as me hun. If you are looking for comfort and reasurance, you came to the right place. There are a great group of ladies here for you :hugs:. I didnt have an ectopic but this was my 1st mc and I didnt pass naturally so had to have a D&C. My HGC levels didnt go back to 0 until about a month after my D&C. They said a HPT can detect HCG levels as low as 2 so it could be that your levels are going down but not at zero yet. My dr did bloodwork and it took me about 4 days to go from 16 to 0. Give it a couple more weeks and it should get down to zero. If you are really concerned about it, you can always have your dr do bloodwork to find out what your exact level is.

Bethany, love ya too girly :kiss:!!!! Yes, PMA is what Laura said but I too agree that we have pleanty of that in here too. Theyhave lots of BFP in that room so I thought Id just pop in and see whats up heheh. To be honest, I only went in there because Laura was there otherwise I would only sty here which this is still my main. I dont know that I will branch out unless its with you gals :hugs: 

Laura, how are you feeling today hun??

Jen, hows it going???

Horsey, youve been quiet... Hope youre ok :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I am active on here and one other thread and both are happy places to be. :) I would look for the other but if I take on another thread I may not have time to eat or use the bathroom LOL

What makes an awesome thread is when there is caring. We always talk to each other and not just about ourselves which is amazing. You ladies are awesome and I hold a lot of hope for us in my heart and in my prayers :dust:

This journey will take us all to those rainbows!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I am active on here and one other thread and both are happy places to be. :) I would look for the other but if I take on another thread I may not have time to eat or use the bathroom LOL
> 
> What makes an awesome thread is when there is caring. We always talk to each other and not just about ourselves which is amazing. You ladies are awesome and I hold a lot of hope for us in my heart and in my prayers :dust:
> 
> This journey will take us all to those rainbows!


Aww I feel just the same. I came here looking for answers and comfort.. not only did I get that but I feel even though we all have never met in person, that you all are my friends and I want nothing but the best for everyone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

We are all friends! We are even FB friends :D
We will encourage each other until we get those healthy LOs! Then we can start a thread in the parenting section :D

Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Storked

Fellow pet parents, what do you do when you need to go out of town for a couple of nights? DH thinks that our cat will be fine while we are gone but I worry about him not getting cuddled or any interaction. I can't leave him with family right now and no friends can watch him for me either.


----------



## Storked

Also want to share this with you lovely ladies: my DH and I saw a rainbow today. I take it as a sign that our rainbows our close. Love you guys!


----------



## aaronswoman79

kaznib said:


> mommylov I just came across this thread and read your story which is exactly the same as mine. I went for 10 week scan last week and saw no heartbeat and my little baby just lying there lifeless...it broke my heart in two:( cannot stop crying and thinking of why this has happened? i had two scans previous to this which detected a heartbeat and i was so hopeful that everything was fine. I'm 31 years old and have no kids yet so was so looking forward, this is my second loss this year as i suffered an ectopic pregnancy in Feb aswell so this is so so hard again!!
> 
> Has anyone else suffered an ectopic followed by a miscarriage and went on to have successful pregnancies??
> 
> I need some reassurance... also took a pregnancy test today and came back positive and OPK showed a very strong positive, is it possible HCG levels are still high if i had d and c 6 days ago? i couldn't possibly be ovulating yet?

Hi Kaznib, I am so sorry for your loss. I am also a first timer (and hopefully only time) for miscarriage. I can tell you from what I have read, that many many women go on to have successful pregnancies after having either 1 miscarriage or many. My doctor kept reassuring me this. From what I have read an ectopic is something that can happen to anyone, the embryo implanted in the wrong place. This is originally what they thought was happening to me. Do they know what caused the miscarriage yet, or no. Oh, and about hcg levels, it seems like everybody is different. Like in my case, I was 18.5 weeks along when I Lost my baby boy, and exactly 1 week later I took a pregnancy test, and it was negative, that really surprised me, because I was so far along. But the weird thing is, even though my hcg levels were down to almost nothing, tomorrow will make it 4 weeks since my d&c and I still havent gotten my period. So, I don't know what the heck is going on with me.


----------



## jen435

It took me almost six weeks til I had af after d&c. So don't be too alarmed its normal to go up to three months without af after it but most get there's sooner. You should have yours soon. Unless your trying then you could fall pregnant :)

Kaznib I am very sorry for your loss. :hugs: it takes time to heal but it does happen. I hope your okay. I didn't test but Amy gave you great recommendations on what you can do to ease your mind if you need it. We ate here for you if you need us. You will have your rainbow baby and have a healthy lo please believe that!

Bethany couldn't agree more parenting section is going to be sooo exciting to be in offering great parent advice and ways to deal with late nighters and our baby concerns :) teething, fevers, crying, etc as well as all the milestones first coo, handgrip, crawl, etc looking forward to it within the year hopefully for all of us!!! I'm going to take that rainbow as a sign from your lil angel Bethany :) he/she is okay and telling you his/her bro/sis is coming :) 

I must agree there is sooo much pma on this thread! Idk where I'd be without you ladies! I used to think af was the end of the world but now I look at it was a gift to be allowed to try again. Plus you ladies make it feel like everything's going to be okay! Our rainbow babies are coming!!! They have too! :)

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Bethany as for your kitty. I understand your concerns. Dh and I leave Kobe alone for only a few hours a day and for vacation we have someone watch him for us at there house. Is there any kids in your area you trust that could maybe come over and feed him and give him company for a little each day? My mil has four cats and that's what we do for them. Wish I could watch him for you!


----------



## Storked

Jen I was actually looking up hotels where we can bring him with us. My husband is whiny of course because our cat will cry probably the whole 5 hours. But he won't be alone :)
I look at AF the same way now!
Our rainbow babies will be so amazing that they will fill our hearts with joy and sunshine. And when they do cry or are teething or not feeling well, we will be the most attentive of parents. How blessed we with both be eh? So much to cherish. I can't wait :D

It is a sign for all of us that our rainbow babies are around the corner :hugs:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I also wanted to say that I am drinking grapefruit juice :)


----------



## jen435

I started drinking mine today too! 8oz in am and another in pm :) hoping for loads of ewcm this cycle :) (sry tmi) they say for some it can take a cycle or two but its worth a try and great to drink throughout whole cycle. Lmk if you see a change! Bfps coming our way hopefully!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Fellow pet parents, what do you do when you need to go out of town for a couple of nights? DH thinks that our cat will be fine while we are gone but I worry about him not getting cuddled or any interaction. I can't leave him with family right now and no friends can watch him for me either.

We have left our boys for one night but more than that we find someone to watch them because they are little mischievous monkeys! One time we left them for two days at our apt and they managed to lock themselves in the bathroom. Luckily at the time the kitchen was being worked on so their food and litter were in there with them lol but this is why we can't leave them. If you think he will be ok and not get into trouble, then I say he'll be fine. :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh and the rainbow is a great sign!!! Xoxo

We were fortunate enough to find a kitty only boarding facility. Have you looked to see if there is anything like this around you? We had never boarded our boys before and thus place came recommended to us and they were cheaper than we thought they would be. https://www.thecathouse.info/


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have this fear that my cycle will never return. I only have 1 ovary, had the other one removed due to cysts that ruined it (this was all detected in my 32nd week of my last pregnancy). I am so scared that the other one I have left will no longer work! That is why I am so nervous. Tomorrow will be 4 weeks since my d&c. They never detected any cysts on my other ovary, but I still get worried. Then I start panicking thinking I might have scar tissue in my uterus from the d&c. I feel so paranoid about everything now. I hate living like this. Oh, and just a piece of advice. When all of you go on to have healthy pregnancy (because you will!) be careful if you are induced. I was induced during both labors of my daughters. With my second daughter I was given maximum dosages of pitocin for 25 hours straight, which caused massively painful contractions. I never knew the dangers of being given so much pitocin. My daughter was born with the cord wrapped so tightly around her neck, which we believe might have caused brain damage, and I had massive hemorrhaging right after she came out. I almost bled to death. Later on I found out that very high dosages of pitocin can cause both hemorrhaging and can cause the umbilical cord to wrap around babies neck. So just a piece of advice about being induced, when or if you induced have your husbands keep an eye on the pitocin drip, and always ask plenty of questions. My husband was very worried because he noticed they kept upping my dosage of pitocin in my iv, but kept telling them of his worries, but they kept brushing it off. After the face we found out that I was given way too much pitocin and for way too long. I just thought I would share that with all of you, in the case that any of you are ever induced.


----------



## jen435

Thank you for sharing that info with us. So glad u.and.dd.are okay! My goodness you have been through so much. Many hugs to you. Have faith af will.come.and.ur one ovary.will do its job so you can have your rainbow baby. I pray for you ladies every night and will.say.and extra prayer for you. Stay strong.


----------



## jen435

Bethany yay!! To bringing your baby with you :) i wish animals.could go everywhere!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Meeting all of you has been a Godsend. I can't really understand why, but I am only able to truly open up to all of you on here! I am such a private person in real life. I don't like to burden people with my problems, so I usually just swallow the pain. It's like I feel like I don't have the right to open up. I know this probably sounds weird. And also, words can't really explain the pain of a miscarriage. It is actually easier to type these feelings down. In real life I put up a smile and pretend everything is alright. I feel at times I have to do this because of my 2 younger daughters. All of your kind words really lift me up. And I really hope for the best for all of you. I hope one day when we all have our miracle babies we can all start a thread about motherhood, like you all were talking about. No more pain and heartache, just the joy of mothering our beautiful children.


----------



## aaronswoman79

And another thing. I have completely no idea how to track my fertility :wacko:. I see all of you talking about it and I feel like such an ignorant. The only thing I know is that about 2 week after my cycle starts I am fertile, and that is how I knew I was pregnant this last time. Me and my husband have never used birth control, just the natural method, and it has worked. The only 2 times we had sex two weeks after my cycle started I got pregnant both times. I have no idea about basal body temps, and all the other lingo. I better read up, because something tells me that now that we are actually actively trying to conceive it is not going to come easy.:nope:


----------



## jen435

Hugs arronswomen thank you for your sweet words! We are glad you found our thread and able to help you! You help us too and we appreciate it! :) bbt confirms ovulation occured. You take your temperature after a full nights sleep before you even get out of bed in am to do anything. Trying to take it at the same time every day. Count down to pregnancy.com and fertility friend are great charting websites.and help you understand all the lingo. 

I never took bc either was jut very very careful. 7 years with dh and no baby to show for after 14monthes then a loss now 4 cycles trying and nothing yet. You ladies keep me sane :) cant say i ever actually had complete sanity since i started and for that i thank you ladies! 

Its beautiful today too bad i have two more days off work this.week. Then five days off to rest up to ovulate.i hope!!


----------



## Storked

Jen, I was so mad because DH made us go to bed before I finished my glass of grapefruit! I managed to get it all down though :)
I will keep drinking it- DH is ecstatic whenever I want to drink something besides soda so he will buy me a ton easily. Soda isn't even tempting anymore. I'd rather have a baby! All of our BFPs are around the corner, I just know it :hugs:
Yay for ovulation! :happydance:

Amy, my kitty has a whole bathroom to himself :D we used to put him in there at bedtime and he would sleep in his little bed but he likes to roam at night now. Not a problem so long as he doesn't antagonize DH when he is sleeping. He thinks he is laying on his side of the bed and will bug him in an effort to make him leave :D
And thanks for the link!

Aaronswoman, I have a friend who actually has to have an ovary removed when we were children and she has two kids right now so I think it will all be ok :hugs:
I worried about scar tissue from D&C as well. They never did a follow up ultrasound on me to check things out so I worry about it.
Thanks for the info on induction. I really needed to know because I will always have to be induced
I too am actually very private. Especially over my loss. I can't even discuss my feelings with my spouse because he'll interrupt me and go "please tell me you aren't one of those people that will be saying years from now that that child would be 5 years old today?". Makes me feel awful. So this thread has been a blessing for me as well :hugs: all of our miracles are just around the corner.
There is charting by taking your temp and there are also ovulation test strips. And checking your cervical mucus. Just find what works best for you. I had to stop with the charting because I haven't had regular sleep and I got a kidney infection from holding my pee for the OPKs. Cervical mucus is good but I haven't even done that this cycle. Silly to say but I think I got burned out already.


----------



## mommylov

Aaronsmom, I dont track my basal temp but I have used this free website for the past couple of years just to track ovulation and cycle and it has been dead on. Obv the longer you use, the more accurate it becomes but this is what I use: https://www.cyclespage.com/cgi-bin/show.cgi?sp=index I got pg on my first try..maybe it was pure luck but I did it a few days and during my "green days" from this thing! :)


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I hear ya! We have two and one is more attached to me and the other dh. Its really strange but Im REALLY allergic to the one thats attached to my hubby (Leo). He would come in the bed with us and sleep right between us. Made it hard some nights to bd lol! My allergies got to the point where meds dont work so we have to close the bedroom doors at night. My little buddy would just sleep at my feet and I wasnt allergic to him btu Im sure he was like "Why do I have to go? Leo is the one that is all in your faces!" We felt so bad but eventually they got use to it and now they find places to sleep together. They have a nice big plush bed downstairs, a HUGE cat tree but we find them in the hallway together or on the couches all the time lol.


----------



## Storked

That is so cute Amy! My husband has been talking about us getting another cat but he always wants them as babies first and I am just not sure that Doyle will be friendly since he has practically reached adulthood already. Toms can be so mean :-/
Though now he is stuck on the idea of a hedgehog which I am totally ok with :D


----------



## kaznib

Thank you ladies for all your support and lovely comments:) it will be nice to share my experiences with all of you and hopefully one day share stories of our rainbow babies. I'm feeling a little bit better today, more positive:winkwink:

Have my follow up appointment in 2 weeks so waiting to see does anything come back from that to say why i may have miscarried x

what is this about grapefruit juice? does that work?


----------



## mommylov

Kaz, It depends on your dr. My dr didnt do any kind of testing because this was my first and I have no medical history of any abnormalities or medical issues in my family or my husband. She told me that *god forbid* this happens again, then we can look into starting some testing. During my follow up, they wanted to check to make sure everything was healing right and that there was nothing missed. Try not to stress hun, I know its easier said than done but it will all be ok. :) I was so stressed about the whole thing and even though I went through some difficult times after words, it was ok. Between asking my dr alot of questions when I saw her and the ladies here, all was well! 

Bethany, I undertand your dh. We got Spaz first in Nov of 2007 and he was about 3 months old (Gray tabby) and then we got Leo in Jan of 2008 when he was 8 wks and even though they were young, they had a hard time adjusting. It was to the point where we had to have them in separate rooms all the time and move them around from room to room to get them familiar with each ones scent. It took about 3 weeks and they still had slips ups here and there but now they are closer than ever. We love that they have eachother and it doesnt make us feel so bad when we are out.


----------



## jen435

At work quickly read! Amy going to check out that link thank you! As for grapefruit juices increases fertility. it also produces more ewcm can take a few monthes to see it for some but others its happens sooner :) cant hurt and it has vit c.and its healthy tooo :)


----------



## Storked

Hi Jen!

Where are you Laura?

Amy, we always think of getting more pets but always manage to talk ourselves out of it but DH has mentioned getting another cat several times now so I think he feels set :)


----------



## Storked

Daily dose of :dust: for everyone!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks for the dust Bethany, same to you and everyone else!!! :hugs:

Kind of have been having a rough morning. Anyone that knows me knows that I am not a spitball and am a very zen person (for the most part). This morning, the president of the US was taking off from an airport that I can see from my window at my desk at work (Pretty cool , we saw him land yesterday too). So the woman I sit next to at work and I start GENERALLY talking about the elections (I am NOT into poltics but I do have a "side"). So come to find out that we are on op sides.. no biggie. She starts going off and I kind of didnt want to hear it nor would she even let me talk so I figured I needed to put an end to the convo since it was doing downhill real fast :nope:. So I told her "Ok, I think we need to be done with this convo hehe" and she would not stop. She them proceeds to tell me that everyone around her including her kids are on "this side". Im thinking to myself are you telling me this to intimidate me into thiniking youre "right" . She introduced me to some of her friends and she told me that her friends are all on this side too. I know ONE person here asside from dh but I dont care, I will ave no friends if it means that I am judged based on something like this. I married someone who isnt on the same team as me so to speak because he is a great person. I just wanted to say "Why do people NOT realize that politics is not something to discuss casually. It is a NO WIN topic, everyone is set in their ways...so agree to disagree and never have a convo". Just made me really sad that the ONE friend that I thought I made at this new company turns out to be like this :cry:. So after I tell her to stop a few times, she tells me that I will understand when Im Older (She is 50).... REALLY? Age is just a number to me but grrr I wanted to just crawl in a hole. A lot of people in my dept dont like this lady and I think its because she is a little too intese... nice but too harsh. So now its all awkward an dI just want it to be time to go home already Ok, sorry.. just needed to vent about this lol


----------



## Storked

Politics is the WORST Amy!

People always assume that because I am Mormon and because I am from Texas that I will vote for Romney. Registered Democrat right here. I don't vote for someone because they share a religion with me. I vote for the platform I like best.
So funny you mentioned politics because a friend who knows me very well still asked if I was voting Republican. Argh.
My husband is my political opposite and I can't discuss politics with him because he becomes mean. And he spouts "facts" that aren't factual at all which drives me nuts. I love him and what he does with his vote is his business and mine is mine. My sister in Utah hates feeling all alone politically lol. Calls pretty much every day to complain during elections.


----------



## horseypants

oh man. i had to censor myself.


----------



## mommylov

I hear ya!!! Me = Democrat.. dh = republican.. but ti me if I meet somone and I love who they are as a person, I dont care about something as silly as politics. Grr, she just really was not letting it go.


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I hear ya!!! Me = Democrat.. dh = republican.. but ti me if I meet somone and I love who they are as a person, I dont care about something as silly as politics. Grr, she just really was not letting it go.

Same here! I love everyone and most of my friends are my political opposites as well. Makes no never mind to me :)

Hehe horseypants why did you have to censor yourself?


----------



## mommylov

lol @ horsey... why censor?

I just think this lady can be a little selfcentered sometimes and doesnt realize it.. oh well. To each his own :)


----------



## horseypants

oh, i was just posting something about anyone who hates obama being a racist. dude is such a freaking mild mannered guy - he's practically a republican for all intensive purposes. 

i'm a radical :p

....so i censored cause i was mad missing the point, dawg. :p


----------



## Storked

To each his own but don't get ugly and tell me that I am "wrong" or "uneducated" and things like that. I have a problem with people telling me that. I come at my political reliefs from a personal place. From experience.

Other people reach theirs that way. I don't tell them that they are wrong. Ya know?


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> oh, i was just posting something about anyone who hates obama being a racist. dude is such a freaking mild mannered guy - he's practically a republican for all intensive purposes.
> 
> i'm a radical :p

You and my oldest sister would get along so well then hehe! :D


----------



## Storked

I don't post anything political on FB. Too many church peeps on there who would say something untoward and then I would have to hate them for their bad manners
LOL

My oldest sister texted me about someone spewing political hate in a FB post and how they ended it with "GET EDUCATED, MAKE A DIFFERENCES"

She said:
The irony is not lost on me that this post is the result of both a [insert political
Party here] upbringing and home schooling.*
Yeah I read that post by H------ and was like...thanks for validating my political views <slow clap>

My family makes me giggle lol


----------



## horseypants

oh dear storked! so things get pretty heated in ur circles :) my facebook friends are all lefty politicos from the community radio station i work at. they already know im not exactly on of them. i am the black sheep of the black sheep. i was thinking today about how actually, i dont have that many church associates. which is wierd really. i was day dreaming about who my future lo's godparents would be.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> To each his own but don't get ugly and tell me that I am "wrong" or "uneducated" and things like that. I have a problem with people telling me that. I come at my political reliefs from a personal place. From experience.
> 
> Other people reach theirs that way. I don't tell them that they are wrong. Ya know?




Storked said:


> I don't post anything political on FB. Too many church peeps on there who would say something untoward and then I would have to hate them for their bad manners
> LOL
> 
> My oldest sister texted me about someone spewing political hate in a FB post and how they ended it with "GET EDUCATED, MAKE A DIFFERENCES"
> 
> She said:
> The irony is not lost on me that this post is the result of both a [insert political
> Party here] upbringing and home schooling.*
> Yeah I read that post by H------ and was like...thanks for validating my political views <slow clap>
> 
> My family makes me giggle lol

LOL to you both.. I think there are a lot of ignorant people in the world. What would the word be like if everyone were to think EXACTLY the same? There wouldnt be the greatness of diversity if it werent for individuals bringing thier personalities and ideas to the table.


----------



## Storked

They get pretty heated from both sides horseypants! As for church associates, you have FREEDOM! Hehe I friend church people on FB in the hopes to avoid phone calls and just so they remember me. I don't make buddies at church so they tend to forget about me easily :)
I haven't even thought of godparents. Why haven't I thought of that?!

Amy, you are right. Sometimes I like discussing politics with my husband (when he isn't name calling or saying things that aren't correct) because I do like to know where he is coming from and why. And sometimes, he appreciates knowing why my views are what they are. :)


----------



## mommylov

So I *think* I missed this ovulation cycle. I wasnt suppose to count the last pseudo af (I call it that because I still think it was AF) but I put it in my cycles page and it said that my green days (ovulating days) were from 8/23-8/27 and dh and I did bd on mon 8/27 so I think Im too late. According to cp, I should get af on 9/9 so if Im not pg this time then Ill try again next month. Last time we did bd 3 days before the green days and I got pg so Im hoping this thing still works since I was out while pg on it. *FX*


----------



## Storked

It is always just a guess Amy :) I use a period tracker on my iPhone and it told me that I was ovulating on my wedding day but I think I actually ovulated on my honeymoon in Europe. No proof bit am pretty sure :)


----------



## Storked

Hope you caught an eggie! :D


----------



## mommylov

I had my period the day after I our wedding so on our honeymoon the first 3 or so days were not so fun for my hubby lol. We went to Maui and Kauai and I wouldnt go in the ocean for those days. DH was like why wont you go in? Im lik e"Um hellloooo, sharks!?!?!?" His response "I knew marrying you would be an adventure" LOL

Thanks Bethany!! If I didnt, just means that I will catch one next month and still be close to you gals! :)


----------



## Storked

That is so funny Amy! One of my sisters got AF on her wedding day! Nuts huh?

And dang right you will be close to us!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany u prob have ur answer by now as im playing catch up again, but kitty wil be fine, if its only short stay away just leave loads o dry food and few water things out and he be fine, he prob has lots o snuggly places to snuggle up in ur house, is he allowed roam the house? ours is and he is happy out on his own. he gets extra lovey when we some back alright though :) 
i feel the same about ye being my friends even though i havent met ye, OH thinks im goin mad lately laughing away at my comp :) ha ha xxxxxxxx

kaznib i thought i answered u properly but cant seem to find it, i didnt get a negative test for 2.5 weeks after my d and e. and didnt get af till 5.5 weeks, it differs with every1 how long it takes to go down, hope ur body goes back to normal soon for u hon xxx
my opks after loss looked positve nearly every day for over a week so i gave up on um. 
take care of urself hon xx

girls i have a thingy i do with angel things to ask qs , its a silly thing i made up myself and it said im gonna start ttc in oct so i hope that mean consultant gives me go ahead end of sep :) :) its often right so i hope so this time :)


----------



## Storked

Thanks Laura! He is sleeping under my bed right now the cuddly stinker. I love that cat :)
He loves for me to hold him like a baby so he can paw at my necklace

Your BFP is coming Laura! I will pray for swift results so that you get the ok to TTC :hugs:

We will meet someday remember? :D


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman u r one of the lucky ones that has a regular cycle with regular timed Ov so u dont need to track it so much, im also lucky this way thank god so i dont track, im gonna not track for maybe 3 months and if i dont get bfp in this time il start tracking, i think u only need to track if u dont know when u Ov. i thought i wouldnt come back to normal after my loss and d and e both apart from my first af, my second and third have been on time :) so im lucky i seemt o have gone back to norm, thank god. u wil too chick. xxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
im bad enough at obsessing so i think if i did track it too much i would really obsess :) 


i went back to work today, i feel way better, not 100 but so much better :) thank god ;)


----------



## Storked

Glad you are better Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

i hate when people have a politcal side just cause their parents did, happens here a lot , jesus grow up and make ur own decisions, me personally i think they r all a bunch of lazy people in it for the dosh with no qualifications. i dont think about them a whole pile ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

amy after loss anything can happen ( Ov wise )so dont rule urself out just yet but like u said , our time be closer if its next time xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany was stil catching up xxxx loves ya x
silly work gettin in the way of my friends


----------



## Storked

About politicians? What do you read for news in Ireland Laura? I actually read The Independent and The Guardian more than US news :)
Stupid working distracting you from me hehe.


----------



## Posey

:hi: gals, just a quick hello, I have been busy and quiet these last couple days so not much for chatting, but I have caught up I think :)
Aaronswoman, if you do want to start tracking your cycles, a great book a girlfriend of mine lent me is 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler, talks alllll about charting cervical fluid and tracking bbt, very handy. I too know of two gals with only one ovary who both have children, so try keep the faith? I know that's easier said than done, I am a worry-wart as well... :flower:
Hi to Jen and Amy and Bethany and all you other lovely ladies. Hope this week is going as well as can be.
Afm, just waiting for AF, -ve HCG blood test yesterday, as I expected (a perk of working at a doctor's office, I just order my own :) ) :dust:


----------



## Storked

Hi Posey! How are you honey?


----------



## Posey

Storked said:


> Hi Posey! How are you honey?

Hi Bethany :) I'm well, just settling in for a quiet night at home with my hubby. How are you?


----------



## Storked

I am good and doing the same :)

My hubby was supposed to being me more grapefruit juice. Instead he brought me Squirt hehe


----------



## Posey

Good on you for the grapefruit juice :) What's the benefit of that, again? Things go in one ear and out the other, sometimes... 
and what's Squirt? An American beverage? :)


----------



## Storked

It is American soda that has grapefruit juice in it apparently hehe!

Grapefruit was supposed to help with cervical mucus :)


----------



## Posey

Squirt sounds yummy, it sounds like Fresca, what we have here. At least he tried :) Ah yes I remember now, it helps with cervical fluid. Hope you and your hubby get some good snuggling in tonight :)


----------



## Storked

OMG I LOVE FRESCA! Especially peach fresca :D
And the same to you on snuggles!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies lots of chats today about politics :) i have no opinion on it what so ever hardly watch the news. If it wasnt for dh telling me today i would.have never even know of hurriance goin on right now!! Poor new orleans ppl feel so bad for them flooded again. Any ways im so distracted tonight. Cd 5 still on af and dh is sooo cuddly and sweet! Im so exhausted from work so it was nice laying with him. Trying to tell myself one more long day then five days off.. Sooo excited for it. Definately relaxing and hopefully ill be all set and ovulation will happen with a healthy egg! I think my mind set is crazy as ppl work go to school and still fall pregnant but i cant help think work is affecting it.

Laura hey!!! :) soo glad your feeling better! Oct is almost here :) im cheering for you and praying that you have your okay and fall pregnant right away :)

im going to be honest i had sooo much to type and i forget most of it! Sorry ladies! I have hour lunch tom hopefully so i look forward to coming on. Must say.its.the highlight of my day.:)

:dust: too all!!

Oh thats right amy your not out til af comes so never know if you ovulated after ill have my fingers crossed for you anyways. Miracles can happen:)

Bethany your dh is so thoughtful bringing you stuff home :) hope your enjoying your squirt!

Horseypants posey arronswomen hi!


----------



## jen435

Laura realized you asked. Sorry im not a nurse. Just an RDH. So anything to do with teeth/gingival health i can help with... Not very helpful here though.. Hope your having a good day/night! Sorry i cant help with your question :(


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman u r one of the lucky ones that has a regular cycle with regular timed Ov so u dont need to track it so much, im also lucky this way thank god so i dont track, im gonna not track for maybe 3 months and if i dont get bfp in this time il start tracking, i think u only need to track if u dont know when u Ov. i thought i wouldnt come back to normal after my loss and d and e both apart from my first af, my second and third have been on time :) so im lucky i seemt o have gone back to norm, thank god. u wil too chick. xxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxx
> im bad enough at obsessing so i think if i did track it too much i would really obsess :)
> 
> 
> i went back to work today, i feel way better, not 100 but so much better :) thank god ;)

So glad you're feeling better Laura!!!!' on my stinking phone right now do its hard for me to type alot :( 

Hope you ladies have a great night! I'm going to read up and play catch up tomorrow ;)


----------



## Storked

Jen, I especially had to give up the news in general when pregnant. My husband would come home, outraged at something and I was like "I don't care. I am growing a freaking person. How cool is that?!"
So glad your spouse is being cuddly :) can't wait for you to catch that eggy! And we all go a little crazy after our loss. We want to feel totally in control of the outcome next time, ya know?
I have a scary tooth question: my husband told me that I have a tooth that is dying and will need drilling because it is getting a dark spot on top. How did this ever happen? :( I had braces for years and it has made me so anal about brushing and flossing. And I use mouthwash. Not one stinking cavity to be found but now a dying tooth?! (sorry...seeing the dentist for anything besides a cleaning scares the crap out of me)

Hi Amy :)

:dust: ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Since the miscarriage I have been having trouble with overeating. When I was pregnant I ate so well, and never overate. Now that I lost the baby, I have this need to eat, and it take a lot to get full, and it is really worrying me. I still get these fetal phantom kicks. Where I swear I feel baby kicking, but its probably just my stomach growling.:growlmad: . I was over 4 months pregnant when I lost him, and if I keep eating the way I am, I will staying looking 4 months! Its like I have this void to fill. I remember that pregnant bloated feeling, and sometimes I stop eating right when I start feeling pregnant again. I know this must sound very weird, I have a hard time understanding it myself.


----------



## mommylov

Aaronswoman, Im so sorry you are having such a rough time, I cant imagine all this things that come with your experience :nope:. Although we all suffered loses, I know you are having hard time given you were so far along. I just want to give you a BIG BIG BIG hug. I would think that all your feelings that you are having right now are normal and the over eating, Im sure we have all fell victim to that at some point. There is a void you are trying to fill and you just want to feel comforted. I hope that you really know that our hearts go out to you. Maybe what you are feeling isnt ness from the loss but a good sign that you will have those great feelings again that you once had. Just trying to put a possitive spin on it. Like Laura, Im into angel cards and I have had my share of up and down moments (Just ask these girls! lol) and would pull cards almost everday thinking why cant I get over this. For me, something hit me one day and the next morning I saw everything in a more pos way. Its so hard now but you will get there hun, and we are here to hold your hand through this journey. :hugs:

Hi Posey, how are you hun??? :hi:

Bethany, how cute.. he got you squirt! I love that stuff I like cactus cooler too dont know if youve had it but it just brings back childhood memories. My brother loved it and I would always ask him for some of his so then when I met dh, he had never had it. I had him try it and he LOVED it! Mmmm now I want some .. dang it!

Laura, how are you sweets!?? Boo regardign work, mine gets in the way sometimes too. I want to say "Um hello, do you not see Im talking to my girls??" lol

Jen, so glad to hear that you got some cuddle time!!!! :hugs: Hows everything doll?

So this morning, I woke up and went to the restroom and saw that I had an ever so light hint of pink when I wiped :-k I dont know if this means AF is coming or what but I thought I wasnt due for af until next month. I got excited for a second and though what if it was from implant but I think its too soon, no :shrug:? The last time we got pg, it happened on the 1st shot and dh called me fertile mertle lol. BD was on monday and its only thursday.. oye, I hate not knowing whats going on :growlmad:! lol

As Bethany says... daily dose of :dust: to you all! (I like that! :) )


----------



## mommylov

So now.. bleeding a LITTLE more but no symptoms of AF like I normally have so Im so confused as to what this is :wacko:... if its AF Ill be bummed but thats fine, I dont mind waiting another 2 weeks but I just wish I knew. :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Ok starting to get more "AF" associated feelings. Not to go all TMI on you but now I am starting to get a little uncomfy and diarrhea-ish which is normal for me when af comes. Oh well.. maybe next month!


----------



## Storked

It is so hard to say Amy because everything is just so wacky after a loss, ya know? My first AF was confusing like that- I had spotting before my actual AF. It drove me so crazy saying CD1 and then days later...the real CD1! :hugs: and :dust:

Aaronswoman, I am so sorry love. I was similar but opposite...I felt so dead inside. Like I was ashes. And I just stopped eating anything for a time. I equate food with life and I felt all dead inside and betrayed my body but now I am back to normal. Time is key. Over time things become slightly easier. The hurt never completely goes away and there will still be dark days but it does get better over time. Love you lady! :hugs:

Daily dose of :dust: from me too :D

AFM: I wonde if I am in my fertile period. I am so exhausted and want to sleep all the time and it was the same on my honeymoon when I got pregnant.


----------



## Storked

I get the same feelings Amy! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Could be Bethany!!! FX for you doll!!!

I think since this is the first af since d&c which was 6 weeks ago, I guess that explains why its so wierd. I am telling myself its af but I really have no idea. Not bleeding too much but def a little spotting going on. I wonder IF it is af, if its going to amount to anything real or just be light like this for a couple days. I have been super hungry and that is usually an indicator of af too so idk....sigh. :(


----------



## Storked

Yeah it may be weird for a couple of cycles. My normal AF is heavy and lasts about 5-6 days
But my first after D&C was freaky light and maybe only 4 days or less? Hopefully yours will become normal faster than mine :)


----------



## mommylov

I have a stupid question :blush:... so I bought a home opk before we got pg the last time. I didnt use it since we got pg on the first try. Now that my cycles are all wierd (I was SUPER regular an don time every month before I got pg) I now want to use it... problem is I dont get it :huh:. Its a 1st response one (Which was not cheap, I wish I new to get somethign else before :dohh:) and since I think today is the first day of my cycle and my average cycle days are 30 days I read that I count 13 days out and then test. But 13 days out from today makes me think that I will miss my chance to get pg :shrug:. Do I really wait that long to start testing :shrug:? I feel like a dummy right now and am having a major brain fart. :blush:


----------



## Storked

I had cheap ones ad started them at CD 6 just to get them all used up hehe. But mine sucked! Maybe CD 12 start them? What do you think?


----------



## mommylov

This is what I found about it.... https://www.firstresponse.com/using-ovulation-test.asp


----------



## Storked

https://dailycurrant.com/2012/08/30/bill-nye-blasts-todd-akin-challenges-debate/

Sorry we were discussing politics yesterday and this amused me. Bill Nye oh my!


----------



## Storked

Amy that link isn't working for me on my phone :(


----------



## mommylov

darnit! I google "How to use a first response ovulation kit" and that was the link it took me to. Tells you how to calculate what day to test etc

Your link isnt working on my comp :(


----------



## Storked

I had to reload my own link a few times before it worked but the story should amuse. Poor Bill Nye is upset!

What did the calculator tell you Amy?


----------



## mommylov

Says that based on the average number of days my cycle is (30), I am suppose to take the 1st day of my period and add 13 and start testing on that day. The number of days you count out is based on your avereage days. What is yours? I can tell you what it says.


----------



## Storked

My cycle can't be averaged anymore. Each of my 3 cycles since my D&C have been different. Will you actually start on CD 13? :)


----------



## mommylov

here are five days worth that I got... 

27 = 1st day of period + 10 days then test
28 = 11
29 = 12
30 = 13
31 = 14


----------



## mommylov

Mine are always off by 1-4 days so they say that if its off a small amount like that, then to go with the avereage. I think I am going to test one day earlier just incase on CD12 :) My cycles page that I gave you guys the link to tells me what my average is so easy peasy hehe


----------



## Storked

Sound good! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

:happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, :)
bethany i dont read papers or watch the news much cos i think its usually bad news :) so i avoid as much as i can :) i get most o my news from radio and sometimes telly :) 
its usually a variation on yest news anyway :) 

hey jen, enjoy ur well earned rest :) long days yucky :)
thansk for ur help anyway chick just though is ask :) 

aaronswoman i did the overeating thing too for last while, ive only recently snapped out of it, i put on a stone and a half cos of it. 
it was kind of like a punishment for myself in a way, like i didnt care what i was doin cos my babys loss was more important, funny to explain i know but it was lack of caring for myself. im back eating healthy now cos im focusing more on the baby i want to have than the one i lost, if u know what i mean, xxxx give ur self a break its a big thing to come to terms with and we all deal with it differently. u will come back to normal soon xxxx

amy my first af was at 5.5 weeks and was only 2 day spotting , 1 day af, so could very wel be af. all the better so u be right on to try now soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura, Yup thats the way Im trying to look at it. Plus makes it still close to you guys and I want us all to have our bumps close together if not at the same time! How are you feeling?


----------



## Storked

Laura I mostly read the editorials of the Independent and the CIF section of The Guardian :D

Actually, the Irish editorial writer that I read the most actually has a hate page on FB. I don't know, he has never seemed super mocking to me but I guess people are offended by him. Which is understandable- my husband grinds his teeth if I am watching Jon Stewart or Stephen Colbert.


----------



## lilesMom

i feel much better today thank god , thanks hon xxx
bethany i like sarcastic people as long as it isnt nasty sarcstic :)


----------



## Storked

Nasty is what my hubby listens to on the radio. Ugh!
How was work? :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hey guys, :)
> bethany i dont read papers or watch the news much cos i think its usually bad news :) so i avoid as much as i can :) i get most o my news from radio and sometimes telly :)
> its usually a variation on yest news anyway :)
> 
> hey jen, enjoy ur well earned rest :) long days yucky :)
> thansk for ur help anyway chick just though is ask :)
> 
> aaronswoman i did the overeating thing too for last while, ive only recently snapped out of it, i put on a stone and a half cos of it.
> it was kind of like a punishment for myself in a way, like i didnt care what i was doin cos my babys loss was more important, funny to explain i know but it was lack of caring for myself. im back eating healthy now cos im focusing more on the baby i want to have than the one i lost, if u know what i mean, xxxx give ur self a break its a big thing to come to terms with and we all deal with it differently. u will come back to normal soon xxxx
> 
> amy my first af was at 5.5 weeks and was only 2 day spotting , 1 day af, so could very wel be af. all the better so u be right on to try now soon xxxxxxxxxxx

That makes sense.. today marks 6 weeks since my d&c so I guess its "on time"


----------



## jen435

Amy yes your right on time :) your not too far behind me maybe we will get bfps together this cycle. Also horseypants is close to us also :) bethany your ahead go swimmers!! Hopefully your lil beans implanting bethany :)
Laura hi!!! Glad your feeling better! How are you? Any word on results or doctor appts??
Arronswomen yes i was same way kinda still am. Stuff my face like crazy. I to imagine sore (.)(.) kickin moving feelings in my tummy and i found myself rubbing and talking to my tummy like i did when i was pregnant.... I actually just did that lat week omw home from work last week. Then reality snapped in and i realized wait liams in heaven... Ugh... Hugs it will get better. Laura has the right pma with that.

Work was fun today and sad. I had a ladie bring her quadruplets in three girls in pigtails and one boy all four years old and sooo well behaved. Loved them sooo much.as patients. Made me yurn for my future lo.... Then had my second to last ask if i had.children i cant denie my son so i said yes an angel. And left it at that. Brought tears to my eyes after seeing so many healthy childern in my dental chair.

Bethany is your tooth sensitive to ice?? Usually we do an ice test to see if its dead or not. Unfortunately teeth can die from trauma nerve damage.etc. But id start there. Glad you brush 2-3x day.and floss daily. Its sooo important for your teeth and over all health. Calculus and poor oral health can cause heart disease.and lead to a heart attack.etc....


----------



## Storked

Jen, the quadruplets sound so cute but kids can be difficult. I know that I began to hate be a bear scout leader at church because they just reminded me that I didn't have kids. But our sweet, healthy ones are coming soon and they will ease the pain of the absence. :hugs:

I am not sure that I am ovulating yet but am so tired. Are any of you guys tired around ovulation? Will baby dance for another week to be safe! But even if I miss out this cycle I always have the next :D so hopeful for everyone!

Oh and Jen I can stand ice on my back teeth (where the tooth with the spot on top is). Only my front ones are sensitive but I whiten them. Could a jaw breaker count as trauma? :blush:
I had braces when I was 12 and dreamed of flossing. First thing I did when they were taken off and I am still a huge fan :D


----------



## jen435

You didnt use a floss threader to floss with braces? I love to floss also :) 

Which cd are you? Rest up! Never know what your bodies doing! Fxd for your bfp after missed af!!! :)


----------



## jen435

Your tooth sounds dead from what ur describing... Time for u to have it looked at. Also ladies stay on top of ur recall maintence appts. Esp importany during amd before.pregnancy! Pregnancy gingivitis is not fun!


----------



## Storked

Eek :(


----------



## jen435

Just saying once ur pregnant u cant get xrays and limited dental work can be done.. Ppl die of absesses and dont even know they have em. Anyways enough dental talk lets get back to babies and our days :)

Any weekend plans?


----------



## Storked

Yes let us avoid scary talk :O

Tonight my husband took my to a fish place (I hate fish so had a burger hehe) and we were supposed to go to the mall and the bookstore but it has been postponed for tomorrow! I am lounging on the couch waiting to watch Battlestar Galactica with him. What about you guys? :)


----------



## Storked

Oh and there was a chunky baby boy by our table and my husband became baby hungry. Think goodness because I think my constant chatter about children has been annoying him lately and he needed a reminder that he wants them too


----------



## mommylov

We err suppose to have date night tonight. Instead, we were reading my ovulation box and turns out I'm suppose to test 5 days from today which is the day before dh's follow up with dr for his knees. He now doesn't want me to test this month and says lets test next month after we know what's going on with him. Kind of led into a few sighs and grunts on both sides so now I'm down stairs watching tv eating a push up and he is in bed upstairs napping. Sigh happy date


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> You didnt use a floss threader to floss with braces? I love to floss also :)
> 
> Which cd are you? Rest up! Never know what your bodies doing! Fxd for your bfp after missed af!!! :)

Wasn't trying to ignore you, just saw this! I didn't have a floss threader :(

CD15 here! About halfway through :)

What CD are you? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Ah Amy sorry that you have to wait. Bummer :(


----------



## mommylov

Just have to wait to test. I think if he feels better after Tuesday, we can still bd and just cross our fingers I guess :(


----------



## jen435

Hugs amy.im sorry. You can still try just try not to.let him.know. Men get stressed about that stuff. Are you using the seven day pack or.twenty???

Bethany yay! Oh and floss threader was for braces u dont need em now. :) unless u have a bridge or lingual wire or bar.... 

Cd 6 here af is letting up longest it ever lasted.


----------



## jen435

Enjoy.ur movie and have fun shopping! Glad that baby was there he needed a reminder :)


----------



## mommylov

He says he wants a baby but wants to see what his dr says to be safe. I get that but there is never going to be a right time so idk. I think he will want to go for it come Tuesday fx. I have a 20 days pack.


----------



## Storked

Amy, fingers crossed!

Jen, no need for threader now :D
I am taking your long AF to be a good sign! Maybe you had a lovely thick lining eh? :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Hmm nvr thoight of that :) hopefully!
Amy start cycle day 5.... First sight of blood even a drop.is cd 1. Is it the yes/no one???? Thats the one i used and got pregnant right away after 14monthes of trying. I know it works. Im using it this cycle too. So go for it :) dh doesnt need to know. It stresses my dh out when he knows im using stuff. He knows i buy em just doesnt know when i use em. Makes sure u take it at same time each day. It really works. Im cycle day 6 and used 2 sticks so far... Expect my yes next weekend either sat or sun.

Goodluck amy! Dh wanted it so much when you got the ok. What happened? Believe its the stress :/


----------



## mommylov

He just came in and talked to me. I starred crying and said I just felt defeated with everything from the mc to his knees. He reminded me that all of our ducks have fallen in place ...got married, made the move to co, bought a brand new suv ready for a family, built a house... He said that this too will come. He also said that he didn't want me to use the test this month because he wanted to see what happens with his dr apt and wants to make sure he can take care of me while pregnant but that doesn't mean that we can't still try after his apt. He said no opk test doesn't equal no trying, he just didn't want to water $50 incase we need it next month lol. Do I guess I feel better now and esp now knowing I'm not out this cycle just yet :)


----------



## jen435

Aww he makes sense and sounds so sweet! Youll be okay.amy you have a.good husband :) bfp is coming dont u worry your pretty little head! :) relax and enjoy ur first real cycle. Watch u may not even need it :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls :hugs: just having a moment today I guess. He is really sweet! :)


----------



## Storked

Yep Jen that rainbow will be here before you know it! Same for you Amy! And you DH sounds sweet :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> He just came in and talked to me. I starred crying and said I just felt defeated with everything from the mc to his knees. He reminded me that all of our ducks have fallen in place ...got married, made the move to co, bought a brand new suv ready for a family, built a house... He said that this too will come. He also said that he didn't want me to use the test this month because he wanted to see what happens with his dr apt and wants to make sure he can take care of me while pregnant but that doesn't mean that we can't still try after his apt. He said no opk test doesn't equal no trying, he just didn't want to water $50 incase we need it next month lol. Do I guess I feel better now and esp now knowing I'm not out this cycle just yet :)

Awww your husband sounds so sweet. He is really looking out for you and is really thinking about the future. He is actually hoping to be in the best of health to take care of you while pregnant! I think right now all of us are so anxious and ready to get pregnant right away, especially because all that we have been through, and sometimes we need our husbands to see the bigger picture! And they are just looking out for us. I know how you feel, I am just waiting anxiously for my cycle to return and sometimes I feel I just wanna get pregnant no matter what. I don't want to wait, and I know I need to wait until my body is pregnant to try again, but if I had my way I would have tried to get pregnant way too soon. So in comes my husband to tell me that we have to look into the future, and if I get pregnant too soon my body might not be ready, and we don't want to put me in danger for another miscarriage.
You husband sounds really responsible and just about ready to expand your family with you. God bless him. :flower:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> He just came in and talked to me. I starred crying and said I just felt defeated with everything from the mc to his knees. He reminded me that all of our ducks have fallen in place ...got married, made the move to co, bought a brand new suv ready for a family, built a house... He said that this too will come. He also said that he didn't want me to use the test this month because he wanted to see what happens with his dr apt and wants to make sure he can take care of me while pregnant but that doesn't mean that we can't still try after his apt. He said no opk test doesn't equal no trying, he just didn't want to water $50 incase we need it next month lol. Do I guess I feel better now and esp now knowing I'm not out this cycle just yet :)
> 
> Awww your husband sounds so sweet. He is really looking out for you and is really thinking about the future. He is actually hoping to be in the best of health to take care of you while pregnant! I think right now all of us are so anxious and ready to get pregnant right away, especially because all that we have been through, and sometimes we need our husbands to see the bigger picture! And they are just looking out for us. I know how you feel, I am just waiting anxiously for my cycle to return and sometimes I feel I just wanna get pregnant no matter what. I don't want to wait, and I know I need to wait until my body is pregnant to try again, but if I had my way I would have tried to get pregnant way too soon. So in comes my husband to tell me that we have to look into the future, and if I get pregnant too soon my body might not be ready, and we don't want to put me in danger for another miscarriage.
> You husband sounds really responsible and just about ready to expand your family with you. God bless him. :flower:Click to expand...

You girls are right. When he came in to talk to me I starrted breaking down and crying and explained to him how I felt. I told him that its not so much that im in a rush because of my age, but because of my age I feel like there is a smaller window. We talked about having the first one and then taking a year or do before the next do that we aren't overloaded and can enjoy both kids but now I feel like we have to have them back to back to more we wait. Im scared to have kids after 35 and I will be 32 on the 17th. It's hard for them to understand sometimes but I gotta give him credit because he does try. After the mc I did tell him that I wanted to wait atleast one cycle just to make sure my body had a chance to rest. It's hard when a really good friend of mine went through the same thing this year and is now pg and due in jan have me hope. I was due in feb so seeing her posts on fb and all just reminds me that our kids won't be a month apart. Her and I are 3 months apart and our parents have been friends since before we were born so it would've been cool. She even told me "so what if they are now going to be 6 months apart?? They are still going to be as close as we are :) ". I know we will all get our rainbow babies and I'm do glad we are doing this together. I just have to stop and remind myself of all the blessings I have, which includes you girls. Thank you so much for talking me off the ledge once again. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Hugs amy i know what you mean. My friend and i were three monthes apart too. And she just had her baby boy. Im so jealous and resentful towards her. She wasnt tryin and when she foind out i was tryin for 11monthes she fell pregnant right away. As for me 3monthes later bfp came. She.posts picks on fb and i cant help but be upset not at her but just that her son is healthy and mine wasnt and because of my sons poor.heart.and.organs i had to terminate his life. :( Right after my loss i found out my other friend got pregnant she is a reminder of when i lost liam and her baby is due.in feb :( thats the.month i found out i was pregnant and her babys due on the same date as my bfp. So i understand how.hard it is.

Amy im glad your husband is.strong and thinking of you in every step of the.way. Our rainbow.babys.are coming!!! :hug:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hugs amy i know what you mean. My friend and i were three monthes apart too. And she just had her baby boy. Im so jealous and resentful towards her. She wasnt tryin and when she foind out i was tryin for 11monthes she fell pregnant right away. As for me 3monthes later bfp came. She.posts picks on fb and i cant help but be upset not at her but just that her son is healthy and mine wasnt and because of my sons poor.heart.and.organs i had to terminate his life. :( Right after my loss i found out my other friend got pregnant she is a reminder of when i lost liam and her baby is due.in feb :( thats the.month i found out i was pregnant and her babys due on the same date as my bfp. So i understand how.hard it is.
> 
> Amy im glad your husband is.strong and thinking of you in every step of the.way. Our rainbow.babys.are coming!!! :hug:


:hugs: to you too Jen. It is so hard to be happy esp for those that were pg when we were and now have thier healthy babies or soon will isnt it?? My friend that I was talking about who is due in Jan.. she mc in jan of this year and her sister in law was pg at the time so she went through this too. She is now going to be giving birth exactly a year later. I too think we are all due for our bfp!!!

Bad af cramps today and more bleeding... oh how I didnt miss her the past few months when I was pg.


----------



## mommylov

Oh... Daily dose of :dust: to you girls today! :)


----------



## mommylov

Turns out af is in FULL affect now for me. I read that when some women give birth, it takes them months to get thier period back an for thier body to regulate (flow wise). I was spotting yesterday and thought this is it? Today... OMG! I thought that I would only spot for a day or two but nope... cramps, heavy flow.. the whole nine today. Didnt expect this for the 1st cycle after my D&C so if this is any indicator I think the same is going to happen after I give birth :( . I kind of enjoyed not having a period for a few months while I was pg and was looking forward to that lasting a little bit after I gave birth lol.. oh well


----------



## xxserendipity

hi looks like this post has gone on for months wondered if i could join in i had a d&c 3 weeks ago yesterday and want to start ttc asap but was still having bfp til last friday so think its gonna take a while for af to arrive :( already feels like its taking forever and i just wanna be pregnant again :(


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, big hugs xxx amy ur hubby sounds lovely :) xx
my bro had a baby 2 days after my erpc and my other bro wife is due 2 days of my due date :) so lots of reminders, i know il always look at my niece/nephew and think they should be same age as lile but i cant be jealous cos both mommies in both cases have had losses and it makes me glad for them that things ok now :) is sad for me though :) xx
look on full af as good sign amy, it means ur body will come back to normal fast xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi serendipity, we posted at same time, welcome hon xxx
course u can join xx we all know how long the wait can be and its nice to have some support and company xxx


----------



## Storked

Serendipity, :hugs: and welcome. Sorry for your loss- we all understand as we want to be pregnant again as well

Jen, so sorry. I am friends with girls who were due a week before and a week after me and their FB posts just kill me. But our healthy beans are coming. And our angel are watching over us. :hugs:

Amy, I am not as old as you but I worry about my age because I want quite a few kids and the women in my family hit menopause early. Not quite the same but still :hugs:

Love you ladies and hope you have a great weekend. :dust:


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are a ray of sunshine and I love reading your posts :)
I agree with you fully on the AF bit! And my sister had a baby not long after I lost mine and I was happy for her too because she has had so many MMC :/


----------



## lilesMom

bethany, loves ya lots , thanks xx


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks stocked it hard to feel alone at the mo even my closest friends seem to not care and i dont wanna feel like im always talking about it but it would be nice to know i could if i wanted to, i recently visited one of my closest friends she doesnt live near me so hadnt seen her since it happened and all the way through she was texting my sayin how she wished she could give me a hug and be with me then while i was at hers she didnt even mention it and when i did there was no encouragment to talk if i needed to :( x


----------



## lilesMom

people get all weird around people who have mc , its like they think if they mention it we will get so emotional they wont know what to do and we might :) but close friends shOuld understand. i dont think anyone knows properly how it feels unless they have been through it, i thought i knew how bad and horrible it was for people but i didnt even come close in my guess xxx
it takes a long time to come to terms with but it does get easier, take it easy on urself and try not to be too cross about peoples silly reactions, its mostly that people dont know what to do and pick the wrong option :) maybe ur friend is kind of person who finds it easier when not face to face? im sure she meant well , people are at a loss in the face of grief cos in one way grief is beyond help. we just need understanding xxx
big hugs chick. take care of urself and give urself plenty of rest, time and tlc xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks hun i should know what to expect ive mc before but it was naturally which seemed so much easier to come to terms with this time i went to the scan expecting to see our baby and was told there was no baby just a sac had to wait a week to double check and then was advised to have the d&c as nothing had changed :( all through this i still had all my pregnancy symptoms and found it hard to believe it was really happening :( and its taken my body so much longer to recover last time we ignored dr's advice to wait for one cycle before ttc and 4 weeks later i was pregnant with my son but this time it feels like its gonna take forever and we havent been able to that again coz of risk of infection after the d&c x x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, I turn 33 on the 26th of September. So I know what you mean about the age thing. I live in the SF Bay Area, and I see so many mothers just starting out having children in their mid to late thirties, and all of their children look healthy and happy, so It gives me a lot of hope. My husband is from Utah, and over their many people get married very young and are young parents, but even that is changing. I regret not having all of my children in my 20s. In my case I think that might have something to do with the miscarriage, but who knows, maybe it was just a fluke just like the doctors keep telling me. With my first pregnancy I was 19 and ended up with preeclampsia, I'm not sure if it had anything to do with my young age, that is what the doctors told me. The second pregnancy I was 25 and had to be induced because I was getting borderline preeclampsia, the third pregnancy I just lost. I hope to God that all of us will have healthy pregnancies this time around. No spotting, no complications, just healthy happy babies. If I had my way I would have lots and lots of children, but I know its not realistic. Since my miscarriage I just have this urge to become a baby making machine!! I just want to be pregnant all the time now. I have this urge to have a large family all of the sudden.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Turns out af is in FULL affect now for me. I read that when some women give birth, it takes them months to get thier period back an for thier body to regulate (flow wise). I was spotting yesterday and thought this is it? Today... OMG! I thought that I would only spot for a day or two but nope... cramps, heavy flow.. the whole nine today. Didnt expect this for the 1st cycle after my D&C so if this is any indicator I think the same is going to happen after I give birth :( . I kind of enjoyed not having a period for a few months while I was pg and was looking forward to that lasting a little bit after I gave birth lol.. oh well

How many weeks since your miscarriage did it end up taking you to get your cycle? Today is the 1 month anniversary that my baby had no heartbeat, and tomorrow will make the 1 month anniversary of my miscarriage. I thought I should of gotten my period by now. But since I was close to 20 weeks maybe it should take longer??


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> hi looks like this post has gone on for months wondered if i could join in i had a d&c 3 weeks ago yesterday and want to start ttc asap but was still having bfp til last friday so think its gonna take a while for af to arrive :( already feels like its taking forever and i just wanna be pregnant again :(

I know how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss. I am on the same boat as you, had my d&c 4 weeks ago. I am still waiting for af too. If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you? I heard sometimes if you are farther along it may take longer for your cycle to return. Actually I think it is different for everybody. I'll keep my fingers crossed that we get af as soon as possible. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> thanks stocked it hard to feel alone at the mo even my closest friends seem to not care and i dont wanna feel like im always talking about it but it would be nice to know i could if i wanted to, i recently visited one of my closest friends she doesnt live near me so hadnt seen her since it happened and all the way through she was texting my sayin how she wished she could give me a hug and be with me then while i was at hers she didnt even mention it and when i did there was no encouragment to talk if i needed to :( x

What I have noticed, is that people in general do not how to approach the subject of miscarriage, especially if they haven't experienced it. My mom told me she doesn't even know what to say sometimes. That she is scared to say the wrong thing, and she is trying to be careful. She never experienced a miscarriage, had 3 healthy pregnancies with no complications, carried all of us to 40 weeks. Boy do I wish I had it that easy. She told me, since she has never lost a child, and especially a child to miscarriage, she will never know or understand how I feel. I know she is sad about it, and I know she really looked forward to having a grandson, but I think she feels that if you she opens up about it, it will make me feel sad.


----------



## xxserendipity

aaronswoman i should have been 9/10 weeks by my dates but they couldnt tell me for sure ive heard that to :( ive not ovulated since it happened so im thinkin ive got at least a few more weeks yet :( x fingers cross we both dont have to wait to long xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> people get all weird around people who have mc , its like they think if they mention it we will get so emotional they wont know what to do and we might :) but close friends shOuld understand. i dont think anyone knows properly how it feels unless they have been through it, i thought i knew how bad and horrible it was for people but i didnt even come close in my guess xxx
> it takes a long time to come to terms with but it does get easier, take it easy on urself and try not to be too cross about peoples silly reactions, its mostly that people dont know what to do and pick the wrong option :) maybe ur friend is kind of person who finds it easier when not face to face? im sure she meant well , people are at a loss in the face of grief cos in one way grief is beyond help. we just need understanding xxx
> big hugs chick. take care of urself and give urself plenty of rest, time and tlc xxx

the face to face thing is true, because I for one find it much easier to express my feelings on this forum, instead of in person. This really is a good outlet for all of us. I am so glad I found you guys!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, love ya too!

Serendipity, that is super hurtful that none of your friends want to let you talk.*
And if you find people you can talk to, don't let them invalidate the way that you feel. My siblings brush away my concerns saying that we are so fertile and only that one sister miscarried. Yeah well I miscarried too and I have a right to be concerned. :hugs: honey

Aaronswoman, I also want to be a baby making machine.

So we went vitamin shopping today. Felt like Christmas! And I think the grapefruit is working magic too :D


----------



## jen435

Serendipity welcome I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I can relate with you about your friends I'm so very sorry you have to experience that on top of your loss. Many hugs to you. I hope you find comfort here. We all believe you will have your healthy LO. 
I know someone said they where 20wks and still waiting for af. I was 20 1/2 weeks when they did d&c and af arrived a little over 6wks. Doctors said it can take up to three months at most but you shouldn't have to wait that long.
Amy glad af is normal! Very good sign you should have your bfp in no time! So glad your normalized :)
Bethany yay for vitamins :) Glad you two had a good time together and to hear your seeing a difference with the grapefruit juice. I must say 7 CD and I'm not dry one bit! I'll take it!
Laura hi! I hope you have a good weekend! How is work treating you?


----------



## Storked

Jen, yay for grapefruit working for you too! Lucky cycle :D


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, how are you? :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

One of the hardest things about miscarriage is having to tell the people who knew you were pregnant. It just opens up the wounds, when you have to repeat what happened. And why is it that I feel awkward facing the people who knew I was pregnant? Even my immediate family members. I already know that when I have to face them again, there is going to be a bunch of awkwardness and silence. That is why I just want to get pregnant again. I hate not being pregnant. Im sorry, I know its the weekend and I am being really negative. Everything came back today when I went shopping and saw a bunch of babies and newborn clothes. Wouldn't it be cool if all of us became pregnant close together. Then we would be on here talking about our pregnancies and giving advice. I pray that happens for all of us soon.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Turns out af is in FULL affect now for me. I read that when some women give birth, it takes them months to get thier period back an for thier body to regulate (flow wise). I was spotting yesterday and thought this is it? Today... OMG! I thought that I would only spot for a day or two but nope... cramps, heavy flow.. the whole nine today. Didnt expect this for the 1st cycle after my D&C so if this is any indicator I think the same is going to happen after I give birth :( . I kind of enjoyed not having a period for a few months while I was pg and was looking forward to that lasting a little bit after I gave birth lol.. oh well
> 
> How many weeks since your miscarriage did it end up taking you to get your cycle? Today is the 1 month anniversary that my baby had no heartbeat, and tomorrow will make the 1 month anniversary of my miscarriage. I thought I should of gotten my period by now. But since I was close to 20 weeks maybe it should take longer??Click to expand...

Yesterday marked 6 weeks exactly and that's when I started.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Turns out af is in FULL affect now for me. I read that when some women give birth, it takes them months to get thier period back an for thier body to regulate (flow wise). I was spotting yesterday and thought this is it? Today... OMG! I thought that I would only spot for a day or two but nope... cramps, heavy flow.. the whole nine today. Didnt expect this for the 1st cycle after my D&C so if this is any indicator I think the same is going to happen after I give birth :( . I kind of enjoyed not having a period for a few months while I was pg and was looking forward to that lasting a little bit after I gave birth lol.. oh well
> 
> How many weeks since your miscarriage did it end up taking you to get your cycle? Today is the 1 month anniversary that my baby had no heartbeat, and tomorrow will make the 1 month anniversary of my miscarriage. I thought I should of gotten my period by now. But since I was close to 20 weeks maybe it should take longer??Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday marked 6 weeks exactly and that's when I started.Click to expand...

Hope it happens for me too. Your one step closer!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Turns out af is in FULL affect now for me. I read that when some women give birth, it takes them months to get thier period back an for thier body to regulate (flow wise). I was spotting yesterday and thought this is it? Today... OMG! I thought that I would only spot for a day or two but nope... cramps, heavy flow.. the whole nine today. Didnt expect this for the 1st cycle after my D&C so if this is any indicator I think the same is going to happen after I give birth :( . I kind of enjoyed not having a period for a few months while I was pg and was looking forward to that lasting a little bit after I gave birth lol.. oh well
> 
> How many weeks since your miscarriage did it end up taking you to get your cycle? Today is the 1 month anniversary that my baby had no heartbeat, and tomorrow will make the 1 month anniversary of my miscarriage. I thought I should of gotten my period by now. But since I was close to 20 weeks maybe it should take longer??Click to expand...
> 
> Yesterday marked 6 weeks exactly and that's when I started.Click to expand...
> 
> Hope it happens for me too. Your one step closer!Click to expand...

It will and I'm keeping my fx for you hun!


----------



## xxserendipity

aaronswoman79 said:


> One of the hardest things about miscarriage is having to tell the people who knew you were pregnant. It just opens up the wounds, when you have to repeat what happened. And why is it that I feel awkward facing the people who knew I was pregnant? Even my immediate family members. I already know that when I have to face them again, there is going to be a bunch of awkwardness and silence. That is why I just want to get pregnant again. I hate not being pregnant. Im sorry, I know its the weekend and I am being really negative. Everything came back today when I went shopping and saw a bunch of babies and newborn clothes. Wouldn't it be cool if all of us became pregnant close together. Then we would be on here talking about our pregnancies and giving advice. I pray that happens for all of us soon.:hugs:

i know it feels like pregnant women and women with little babys are everywhere at the mo, the weekend after it happened my and my hubby went to visit his grandparents and his aunt was there she fosters and at the mo has a newborn little girl i spent the whole time sat holding her made me feel a little better at the time (dunno why) but giving her back was horrible thats when i knew i really wanted to try for another, i also have 2 good friends who fell at exactly the same time as me both are having their scans this week so thats been hard coz i am pleased for them but at the same time that should be me :( i hope ur right aaronswoman and we will all get ur bfp very very soon x


----------



## jen435

:hug: i know what your saying seeing moms with there babies is hard. Dh and i went to lumber store last nite and i almost cried when i saw a teen mom holding a blue eyed infant with blonde hair. I kept strong and walked out fast. We will have our LOs and close together is what we are aiming for.
Laura any news on ur results? Its sept time for them to get a move on it! :) we want u healthy! I hope ur still feeling well also. :hugs: Are you doing anything fun this weekend?
Amy bethany horsepants hi!!! How are you lovely ladies?

:dust: for everyone today! September is going to be a lucky month it just has to :)


----------



## xxserendipity

anyone tried or using ovulation tests how reliable are they at showin when ur ovulating x x


----------



## Storked

I am so sorry about the lumber yard Jen but you are right, our rainbows are coming! :)
Just woke up on this end and trying to find a game case for my spouse (eye roll) and then start getting ready to go out for dinner with my dad. How are you Jen?

How are all my other lovely ladies? Daily sprinkling :dust:

Serendipity, I haven't had success with OPKs but Jen has with the First Response yes/no kind.


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> thanks hun i should know what to expect ive mc before but it was naturally which seemed so much easier to come to terms with this time i went to the scan expecting to see our baby and was told there was no baby just a sac had to wait a week to double check and then was advised to have the d&c as nothing had changed :( all through this i still had all my pregnancy symptoms and found it hard to believe it was really happening :( and its taken my body so much longer to recover last time we ignored dr's advice to wait for one cycle before ttc and 4 weeks later i was pregnant with my son but this time it feels like its gonna take forever and we havent been able to that again coz of risk of infection after the d&c x x

i know babe it comes as such a shock when u r told there is no hope, i still had syptoms and everything too and only had light spotting twice which had stopped completly so i was sure baby would be ok, my thinking was if something horrible was to happen it would have happened already ( i had to wait 3 weeks of scans to know for sure cos they couldnt see properly on scans ) , i had never even heard of a missed mc , i thought if u miscarry u bleed. not a nice lesson to learn, xxxx
sorry for ur losses babe. do u have kids? im trying for first , 
the wait is yucky but gets easier as it goes along and u start to feel more normal and stronger, xxxx big hugs babe xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

im out with the hubby havin a few drinks with his family enjoyin the only good thing about not beim pregnant would gladly be home with my ever growin bump though :( x


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> One of the hardest things about miscarriage is having to tell the people who knew you were pregnant. It just opens up the wounds, when you have to repeat what happened. And why is it that I feel awkward facing the people who knew I was pregnant? Even my immediate family members. I already know that when I have to face them again, there is going to be a bunch of awkwardness and silence. That is why I just want to get pregnant again. I hate not being pregnant. Im sorry, I know its the weekend and I am being really negative. Everything came back today when I went shopping and saw a bunch of babies and newborn clothes. Wouldn't it be cool if all of us became pregnant close together. Then we would be on here talking about our pregnancies and giving advice. I pray that happens for all of us soon.:hugs:

i texted lots o people and told them i was no longer pregnant and i was texting them cos it was too hard to say just yet. maybe u could try this to save urself some of the yuckiness xxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

yea lilesmom im lucky enough to have 3 boys 2 are 11 and 13 and my youngest is 2 and half x x


----------



## lilesMom

serendipity i spent loads o time around my 10 month old niece and 2 yr old nephew, they made me feel way better :) it was lovely to get loads o cuddles with no awkward talk and explanantions :) xxx

jen hi babe, work is abit crappy, on 8 days in a row, today was no 4, im feeling shitty today again, i dont think my kidney infection is gone, WTF, dont think 10 days of antibs worked , it must be super infection r something :) also one of the girls was using bleach and im allergic so had a bit of a turn from it. yucky 
im gonna go to bed early and hope i wake up better, drinkin loads too. 
u up to anything for ur weekend ? xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

seren, glad u have kids honey and i hope u get ur much longed for baby really soon xxxx


----------



## Storked

Oh no Laura so sad to hear that you aren't doing better :(


----------



## lilesMom

i was, i had a good last 4 days, just took a bit of a dive again today hope its just a fluke and i might get better again. xxx
how u babe?


----------



## Storked

I hope it is a fluke too :hugs:

I am good- trying to stay positive though I swear that DH is testing me lol


----------



## lilesMom

i think they believe its their job cos mine does that too :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed sweetie, im wrecked x


----------



## Storked

Sleep well Laura! And you are right- must be their job :)


----------



## jen435

Laura many hugs to you. I really hope its a fluke. Perhaps you needed more time off work? I really hope your feeling better. Kidneys heal please?? Okay kinda silly but i had to...
Bethany sorry dh is testing you. Hoping to hear some good.news from you in two weeks :) i know you wont test early and cant blame you. Oh and i only shared that so other ladies dont feel alone. I think we all have some sadness when we see a child. 

Im good. Spend day in pool today with family. Say my neice she is 3. Lots of fun also. I have to get in the mood dh is but im not. We havent dtd in 2.5weeks. Time to start since im cd 7 or maybe 8 today. I cant recall. Af is fully gone too time to get in the mood. Going for a massage on tuesday hopefully it helps me relax. Ive been so tense. 

Yes i had sucess with first response digital yes/no. Became.pregnant on first try after 14monthes of trying. I tried clearblue digital.last month.no luck with.that though did get a smiley... Went back to first response yes/no this month praying for a cycle 4 miracle. Ill let you ladies know.in three weeks how it works. This time. Im sadly in such a laid back idc mood this cycle though so idk whats gonna happen...

:dust:

Horseypants amy how are you???


----------



## Storked

I won't test early for sure. Determined to just use digital HPTs and they aren't as sensitive. Fingers crossed!
You are so right about children making you sad. My sisters are put out with me because I won't be attending niece and great-nephew blessings this weekend. Ah well. Doing what is best for me mentally :)
Yay for pool! I am doing that tonight at the gym. Maybe ;)
What would get you more in the mood this cycle? Although feeling laid back is amazing too. Just takes pressure off, ya know? Do whatever is best for you Jen! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Enjoy your swim :) i understand about not attending blessings this weeking for them. I hope they understand. Its very hard. Hugs. Yes im so relaxed its not even funny. Im not temping im sleeping in instead. Not checking my cervical position or anything. Just drinkin grapefruit juice water and prenatal vits. Also eatting dairy stuff vegs fruits proteins and nuts :). Its even hard to remember to do opk but i know its important since i bought them. So i am using em. My positive should be on sat or sun. Dh n i just bd so at least hes in the mood. Hoping he is that way all week and next for safety. Cd 8 almost cd 9. Wow time is flying.... Til the tww im sure. Hoping in just as relaxed then too :) i was way too up tight last cycle. 

Bethany how are the soft cups working for you? Are they easy to use? I nvr tried them. Are they worth a go? Maybe ill stop at store tom if they are. Definately need more preseed as im out.


----------



## Storked

I am not sure that they understand but I'm not upset over it. It would depress me to go and I feel like being happy :)
Jen, I haven't been doing anything either and it is so blissful! Just taking vitamins, drinking grapefruit, and eating well. I feel like if we have some peace about it then we will conceive faster, know what I mean? I think maybe you are feeling that too. The other day after I put it a soft cup I propped myself against the wall and zoned out and it was so relaxing. Try it sometime and let me know what you think!
Get in all the baby dancing that you can since men start to feel used if we only want to do it when ovulating hehe :D

Oh and as for the softcups- I really like them! I honestly thought that menstrual cups sounded gross but since using these for TTC I may get an actual menstrual cup for periods. Though I suspect that the Diva Cup will not be as easy as te softcups. I thought (from pictures online) that they would be ginormous and difficult but they really aren't either. Just clasp in the middle and stick it in and it pops to where it needs to. I put pre-seed in my cups too and still prop for a bit. But I am a fan. If you get them, see if your local Walmart has them- they are cheaper there. :)


----------



## jen435

Aww well im glad your happy! You deserve to be! :) thank you for tips! So the te soft cup is best for ttc? And do u put it in before or after dtd? Preseed can be put into the cup? Hmm lots to know! You sound like an expert :)


----------



## jen435

Oh also do the digital hpts work better? As ur less likely to get false positive??? Hmm maybe ill try them this.cycle if af is late. I get discouraged and heartbroken with bfns so i completely agree with.you.on waiting :)


----------



## jen435

Just looked em up! Going to walmart tom :) excited to try it. Sounds nice to be able to use restroom and still keep the swimmers in :) thank you bethany!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> yea lilesmom im lucky enough to have 3 boys 2 are 11 and 13 and my youngest is 2 and half x x

Oh my gosh, 3 boys!! I have 2 daughters, one is almost 13 and the other is 6. I want to have a baby boy so badly now! I didn't care so much while I was pregnant, even though I kind of wanted a boy, but as soon as I miscarried and saw my little boy, now I want a son so badly, especially because my husband is the only man in the house and we are all girls here even down to our dog! We need some more testosterone here. I am turning 33 this month, I hope I am pregnant by the time of my birthday. I would have been over 6 months on my b-day. I just want to be pregnant again. I had the rest of the year planned out until this miscarriage happened. I hope all our dreams come true very soon. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

i had planned to write lots and keep up with the convo but i read it all and forgto what i wanted to say :) had to come back home from work , kidney infection back with a bang, my brain is mush again . 
thanks for info on soft cups, i wasnt too sure what they r i might get to use um some time this century :)


----------



## jen435

Hugs laura i feel so bad for you :( we just want our laura healthy. Please get lots of rest. I wonder if those doctors know what they are doing because they loss ur results your bloodwork and now your not better :( many hugs to you laura your in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Your very strong for all u been through and i know you will fight through this and be healthy soon. I hope your well taken care of at home. :hugs: get lots of rest.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen, i dont think they have a clue, i feel awfull today, im so down , im sick of being sick, im startin to feel like il never be well enough to ttc. now i be on another round of antibs prob and out of work again, i feel like the worst employee in the world and feel like i have no life, i am so fed up of it all. sorry for ranting but i dont have it in me to be happy today, i just want to be relatively healthy and have my baby, i dont think im asking for the world. im abit cross with god, im being as positive as i can, im living the best i can and asking or help all the time and i dont feel like im gettin it .


----------



## lilesMom

ive had a bit of a cry and a whinge and ive decided that im gonna try be upbeat again, i prefer being that way. being down does me no good so it can f**k off :) talk to ye later guys x


----------



## jen435

Laura hugs you have every right to complain and be upset. Is ur db treating you well and being helpful? I hope so. Your excused from work so please rest and take care yourself. My dh always tells me my health comes first. Same applys to you. So dont stress it wont help you. Many hugs to you. Use this as ur complaining venting thread as long as u need to we are here for you and will try our best to make you have pma. :hug:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen ur a sweetie, i just had a sleep and lots of tea and i feel a bit better. he is gone to buy my bday present so i cant complain too much. :)
he is a bit weird with sick people, he has no time for them, he never goes to doc himself and is hardly ever sick, i think it pees him off a bit cos im sick all time and he cant fix it. plus i cant do anything with him cos im always sick, . we used to go do things any time we were off together now if i do, il be too tired for work so i dont do anything much on m y days off. i think i need to work part time, i dont think full time work is good for me anymore but my work isnt flexible like that and i cant afford to leave just yet. im goin to doc again tomro and i hope its one of my 2 nice docs and il ask um possibity of fighting for part time instead of full time. also my blood test may be back tomro so i might know more. thanks for stopping me from going insane ha ha xxxxxxx

how ru babe? im very selfish today sorry xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bit of a weird qs but i looked up soft cups. u can bd with a new one in but if u do, does it not block the swimmers from gettin in if it covers ur cervix?


----------



## Storked

Re: softcups...I don't think I could BD with one in. It would hurt my husband lol. They go in at kind of an angle, hooking behind your pubic bone? So hard to explain but because it is at an angle it is easy to get out. I think the moon cup and diva cup have string like pullers on their cups for you to jerk em out. But for the soft cup you just curl a finger over the lip and pull it out :)
Now, Laura! Oh no to being sick! I am so sorry honey! I hope they put you on some incredibly powerful meds that will defeat it once and for all. And Jen is right dear, you can vent here until you get your PMA back. We love you :hugs:

Daily dose of :dust: to all my sweet ladies :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

i watched a vid on them and they reckon u can Bd with them in, sounds bit weird though :) they say to adjust ur position :)


----------



## Storked

I'd be too scared hehe


----------



## lilesMom

it could be pushed somewhere u wouldnt find it :)


----------



## Storked

Exactly! :o


----------



## Storked

My cat hates his hairball medicine. I have to smear it on his paws to make him eat it. Poor boy


----------



## jen435

I work part time because of.getting worn out. Laura what do u do? I assumed your a nurse at a hospital? I hope your better docs are there and you can get whats best for you. Hugs just want u better. Happy birthday!! Hope db cuddles you lots and nurses you back to health with love. Hope u get a strong med that works for good this.time 

yes i hear u can wear em amd dtd with no problem. Think ill try it. I have a tilted cervix though so got to call ob just to see what they think.

Went to nephews football game it rained whole time. I hope i dont get sick im cold and drenched :( no one told me to bring chair blanket umbrella and it was nice qhen we left. All well. Cant complain. Im good otherwise :)


----------



## jen435

Aww so hard to get animals to take meds. 

:dust: to all!

Amy and horseypants how are you?


----------



## Storked

Tell me what OB says! Hope you don't get sick Jen :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Will do. Calling them tuesday since its a holiday mon. My ears hurt n head but it just be because of the kids being loud n the air conditioner on after being drenched from rain. I kept it together all day and i finally. Couldnt take it when i got back to my sil house and let them know i am not feeling well. :( dh is now going to be angry with me the rest of the night and itll go into the week. Exactly what i was tryin to avoid. His family i love but i cant take watchin jen brag about how she has great kids and just wait til your a parent youll see how it is. All day long. Totally see why its easier to avoid sad situations but could never tell dh or the fam how i feel. Sorry was hiding it well til just now.


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I am so sorry your husband doesn't understand :hugs:
There are some things that my husband gets angry about too. He was mad when I had the D&C- he said I imagined the extreme pain from my miscarriage and didn't need the D&C. They get very upset over things that they should be able to empathize over. So sorry sweetie


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Will do. Calling them tuesday since its a holiday mon. My ears hurt n head but it just be because of the kids being loud n the air conditioner on after being drenched from rain. I kept it together all day and i finally. Couldnt take it when i got back to my sil house and let them know i am not feeling well. :( dh is now going to be angry with me the rest of the night and itll go into the week. Exactly what i was tryin to avoid. His family i love but i cant take watchin jen brag about how she has great kids and just wait til your a parent youll see how it is. All day long. Totally see why its easier to avoid sad situations but could never tell dh or the fam how i feel. Sorry was hiding it well til just now.

aww Jen, I am so sorry for what you are going through. I will say that it is probably a little insensitive for her to be bragging about how great her kids are and just wait till u are a parent, especially considering all that you have gone through with the miscarriage. I think what is most important right now is that you protect yourself and your health, and try to stay away from all that is negative. I know that is easier said than done. And I am sure when she is bragging she is not trying to make you feel bad. It is hard for people to understand that we are extra sensitive because all we have gone through. I had an incident with my mom yesterday. We went to the store together, and I saw this cute little boy, and I later told my mom, that my son would have been that cute or cuter. I wasn't trying to insult the baby or anything, I guess I was just putting my baby on a pedestal. I guess it was my grief talking. Well then my mom starts lecturing me on how its not nice to say that my baby is cute or would have been cuter. It got me really annoyed seeing as how she has done that many times and has said how me and my brothers were cute than so and sos babies. So to make a long story short, I snapped at her and yelled, "my baby is dead, he is dead, he is dead!! What does it matter if I said he would have been cuter! I will never have my baby. Let me think what I want!" The bad thing about this incident is that my 2 daughters were right there in the car, when all of this happened. Then my older daughter started crying and saying she didn't like it that I kept saying the baby is dead. So on top of my snapping I was left with a huge guilt trip and felt like the worst mother in the world.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Oh Jen I am so sorry your husband doesn't understand :hugs:
> There are some things that my husband gets angry about too. He was mad when I had the D&C- he said I imagined the extreme pain from my miscarriage and didn't need the D&C. They get very upset over things that they should be able to empathize over. So sorry sweetie

What are wrong with men sometimes. I swear they can say the most inappropriate things at the wrong time. I am sorry you had to go through that when you had the d&c. Maybe it was his frustration or grief speaking? I know I haven't mentioned much about my husband on here. Sometimes he is right behind me when I post messages. I will say this much. He was very supportive through the miscarriage, I think it helped that I was pretty far along, and he had to witnessed the birth of the baby, and I guess he was traumatized. But has never been very good through any of my pregnancies. When I was pregnant, he would never tolerate any mood swings or any irritabilities. He would actually think that I was using my pregnancies as an excuse to have mood swings. Actually during my pregnancies he has been the one with the most attitudes and mood swings, so I actually feel like I have had to tolerate him. He was also very cold at times, I would practically beg him for affection (he is not very affectionate by nature). But hey, a woman who is pregnant needs more attention.


----------



## Storked

Aaronswoman, you are so right about them being inappropriate at the worst time. I do think he spoke from a place of grief because normally he is nothing like that. When I do eventually carry a child to term, I am not sure that I want him to be around when Inguve birth. I think he just doesn't know what to do when I am in pain and turns pissy as a result


----------



## jen435

Oh bethany and arronswomen thank you! I love when you ladies speak of what you deal with it makea me feel as if im not alone and there are others that truely understand. Men seem to be all alike :( they love us but.we must be strong never in pain never sick and never sad... Its unrealistic though. Because of this im so glad we have eachother. 

As for liam my son i actually had to terminate the pregnancy. I gave birth to a live baby that couldnt live on his own without my placenta for his blood supply. I wish there where cures for all birth defects.and ways to make vital organs for babys.like liam. 

Dh lives like we never had him and im glad that im not the only one that has to live this way. You ladies sharing your stories feelings and emotions is truely a gift as it makes me feel like im not alone and i can handle what life brings to the table good and bad. :hug: its a blessing to have you ladies!

Dh left me and went back to his sil i hope he comes home happy. Makes me look like an idiot to his fam bc he drove me home and drove right back down there after calling me lame. Whatever :) house is quiet and i have my puppy dog. Headache is gone also. Amen to that.

Laura hope your okay and the tea helped you a little :hugs:


----------



## jen435

So went to cvs all set for baby making this week softcups and new preseed :) i hated buying new preseed bc of price but mines old (like 8monthes) so ph isnt good anymore. I used a new tube the montg i concieved so its bringing me hope! Time to go checkout these softcups yay! :)

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Hi Jen! All those TTC purchases get us so excited don't they? I have used quite a bit of my pre-seed..I squirt some into the softcups before I insert them. Extra help :D

As for your DH- you are not alone. I think that even if I was as far along as you that my husband would have been the exact same as yours. He tends to ignore the subject of last pregnancy but he did admit that yes, we had a baby and that no he doesn't ever want to discuss it because it makes him sad. That admission was enough for me.
I do wish your spouse was more understanding in regards to family and the thoughtless crap that they spout (my niece just had a baby and kept trying to tell me how to parent as well) but they just don't keep the loss as close to the surface as we do. They didn't experience the miscarriage...they witnessed it. :hugs: Jen. It WILL get better soon! Our rainbows are coming :)


----------



## jen435

Yes they do! :) and yes our rainbow babies are coming :) softcups are easy to use yay!!! So glad you told me about em. :) what type of prenatal vits do you ladies use? I use centrum prenatal vits. 

Ur and my dh are alike in that way! Im sorry he can be that way too but glad he acknowledged ur baby. :)

:dust: :dust:

This weekend flew by! I love having off! Feel like decorating the house for fall now :) think its too early?


----------



## Storked

Never too early to decorate for fall! I can't wait for Halloween :)
Our husbands grieve in their own ways. Wish they grieved more like us though! Oh well.
So glad you liked the softcups! I am a pretty big fan myself :D I have been using the Nature Made with DHA. And a low-dose aspirin and a calcium chew (that tastes terrible).
Do you have off tomorrow too? I know I should go to bed early but I have too much fun staying up watching movies!

Amy and horseypants, where have you girls run off to?


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> I work part time because of.getting worn out. Laura what do u do? I assumed your a nurse at a hospital? I hope your better docs are there and you can get whats best for you. Hugs just want u better. Happy birthday!! Hope db cuddles you lots and nurses you back to health with love. Hope u get a strong med that works for good this.time
> 
> yes i hear u can wear em amd dtd with no problem. Think ill try it. I have a tilted cervix though so got to call ob just to see what they think.
> 
> Went to nephews football game it rained whole time. I hope i dont get sick im cold and drenched :( no one told me to bring chair blanket umbrella and it was nice qhen we left. All well. Cant complain. Im good otherwise :)

im not a nurse babe , i work in the catering, i went there for a summer during college and the money suckered me in and i didnt do back to college. im itching to be out of there, the place does me no good, im around chemicals all the time and i shouldnt be . my better doc is there, i go to see her at 2.45 today. i have wrote a page of the things wrong with me, it fills an A4 page, she is gonna love me :) i always forget things when i go to doc and wind up coming out goin why didnt i say this and that. im better in writing than with words anyway :) esp with mushy brain :)
its not my bday till thurs, hope i feel much better by then, i have slept a day and a half and am starting to feel better :)

i have titled uterus too, the video said that most people with it can use um but some not suitable and ask ur doc if unsure. u could just try it and wear pad too in case of leakage for first bit. they seem to think leakage be the only problem maybe with tilted uterus but then again they were advertising um :) 

oh no on the rain, i feel ur pain, it always raining here :)


----------



## lilesMom

big hugs to all my girls. ditto on the wishing they grieved like us. had a bit of a crying feeling sorry for myself jag yest, OH came home saw me crying and went to bottle his home brew, it made me cry all the more. he didnt even have to say anything, just hug me while i cry for a while would have been nice. ;)
he waited till i was done crying , after a few hrs when it was safe he came to hug me but was grinning at me like i was a silly child to be crying !!! argh !! :) 
i know i get it, men dont like weakness, sickness r crying but its not my fault, i think im more fed up of my being sick than him somehow :) ok rant over, i gotta get a grip, i am actually in a bit beter form today, just remembering making me mad :) 
we will get there girls, god im goin hug my baby like all the time, im not gonna have time to do anything else :) :) 

jen big hugs hon, i know how u feel onthe umcommuncative OH front :) but i love him to bits. mine does that thing with family too, if im too sick r shitty to visit um he tells me i hate his family, which i dont :)


bethany mine is the same with pain r sickness, i better not complain ever cos im just being a big baby :)

aaronswoman we def need more attention when preggers :) xx which we will be in the not too distant future :)

was wondering the same about amy and horseypants, v unusual absence , we miss ye xxxxx

halloween isnt huge in ireland really, only if u have kids :) ( i dont mean that in a sad way, im better today :) )


----------



## jen435

Laura i never knew catering had so many chemicals :( im so sorry. Just windering did u have ur iron levels checked?? I know it can cause liver problems and serious illness. Could be from water supply etc. Please ask your doctor to have that checked.


----------



## jen435

Okay i hope you see that before your appointment. Fxd for you hoping you good news for work bloodwork and a way to get health. I worry for you. Cranberries should be helpful to your liver also. Hugs just want you healthy. You deserve your LO and to be honest as much as i want my own now id rather you healthy and get yours first. Makes me sad how your suffering. Glad your in a better mood today and feelin a lil better. Im sorry for db not comforting you when you needed him most. Men just arent affectionate in those situations. Glad he came to you later though. Many hugs to you.

Bethany yes your right  fall decor is coming out!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura i never knew catering had so many chemicals :( im so sorry. Just windering did u have ur iron levels checked?? I know it can cause liver problems and serious illness. Could be from water supply etc. Please ask your doctor to have that checked.

hey babe, i have problem with all chemicals even every day ordinary chemicals :) i can only use one type of shampoo and cond, if i deviate i have trouble, the only thing i dont have much trouble with is washing up liquid. we have endless amounts of different chemicals for cleaning in the hosp, i dont cook the food i serve it and clean up after :) i cant use any of um but i also cant even smell them , otherwise i hve problems. 

went to doc and she said infection not in sample but that happened last time too, she sent sample off to d lab to make sure. . she gave me prescription in case it shows up in the lab. 
they had to take another blood sample she reckons they lost the other one too, cos they have heard nothing more from dublin, dumb asses. 
she faxed off letter to get private liver U/s, so should be soon. within day r 2 :)
she reckons maybe it just feels like kidney infect, that sometimes u can be sensitive after infection for a while. she thiks maybe my liver causing it all. 
or all coming from same cause. ive started to get numb limbs and pins and needles now too for last while, its weird. 
i had iron checked good bit ago few times and its fine. my copper levels r raised a bit alright though. thanks jen. xxx
i got my letter for gynae scan too , 26th sep, not too long more :)


----------



## lilesMom

thansk jen ur a sweetie, i cant wait for ur bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Grr dublin makes me angry :( i hope you have anwsers soon. I understand chemical allergies hugs. Did your doctor agree to you workin pt? I hope your better soon.


----------



## lilesMom

i didnt even ask yet, i always forget stuff when i go to doc, il see how scan goes now for liver and what they say then, im off till mon now anyway and if im not better im not goin back, i keep goin back half sick and then im surprised when i go down hill again :) where is every1 , this thread gone v quiet :) not like us :) 
how r u jen? xx


----------



## jen435

Im good! Cd 10 nothing exciting here taking the relaxed natural approach this cycle. 

I noticed that. Perhaps the holiday weekend? I hope everyones okay.


----------



## jen435

Fxd for good news laura! Praying for you!


----------



## Storked

Laura, I always forget to say things to the doctor too. And I want to live in rainy Ireland ;)
Yeah Laura men just don't know how to react to tears or any other adverse emotion. They want smiling Barbie all the time lol.
Halloween is big in my house! I am going to dress up as a witch, make tasty snack food and pig out to scary movies. YES! Like the Lady in Black- that movie scared the heck out of me! :0
KUP on everything! Prayers from me too hon

Hi Jen! I was silent because DH and I stayed up way too late and just recently woke up :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!! Wow, I missed a lot! lol I hope everyone had a great long weekend and hope youre doing ok Laura xoxo

I know Im sooo late but Serendipity, welcome hun. So sorry for your loss but glad you found us :flower:

Horseypants, how are ya??

Bethany & Jen, how are you girls?? Youre right, Ive been busy with it being a long weekend. My best friend came up with her daughter for the weekend so Ive been spending time with them. Her daughter is 8 and quite the handful! Went swiming and walking and talked and had a blackout last night lol. All in all it was a fun weekend. How are you gals doing? I still dont know what you guys are talking about with regards to the cups but I think I am going to look into it... sounds interesting heheh! 

Laura, I cant believe another set of results lost... grrr Dublin!!! How are you feeling?? I really really really wish we could do something to get you better. Sending you lots of well wishes, hugs, and love!! :hugs:

Aaronswoman, how are you dear?

CD4 here.. the past few days were rough :wacko:. This first cycle after my D&C was heavier and "crampier" than I expected but I think its starting to lighten up now thank goodness. I was bleeding so heavy, for a minute I thought it would never end :cry:. My cycles are usually not this long. They havent been since I was in high school. Nowadays, I usually only go for 5 days max and Im at CD4 and still going with no brown yet (sorry for TMI :oops: ) I normally use tampons and since this was the first af since D&C I decided not to and go with pads so its been more uncomfortable than normal. DH and I are ready to start trying once this witch goes away. According to my cycles page, next week is all green and last time we started trying a few days before the green days and I got pg right away so hoping that af is gone and we get our HEALTHY bfp just as fast. FX :happydance:

For a while there, I felt like I was logging on at the wrong time of day sicne I didnt really see you guys on as often during the day.. or thought I scared you all with my blabbing... so sorry if I did :oops:

If I missed anyone, Im so sorry :( 

Hope you ladies are doing well and lots of love and hugs to you all!!!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Hallo Amy! Good to hear from you honey- be sure to google "softcups" :D
And don't feel like you talked too much- all of you ladies are a ray of sunshine during my day and I love reading what all of you have to say. Just takes me a while to reply sometimes :) :hugs:
:dust: Amy! This will be your lucky cycle- all that flow I will take to mean a good lining for a baby!


----------



## Storked

And I missed you too :D


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks Bethany!!! Love you too!!!!

I have a good feeling about September. If it doesn't happen for me, I know someone if not everyone is going to have good news here one way or another! :)


----------



## jen435

Amy hey! So glad you had a great weekend :) may i ask what that website is you use? I lost the link on my cell. Talk away thats what this thread is for :) i love you ladies! Sounds like a good af should mean a good strong lining will form. Glad u and dh are ready to try again. Your nor to far behind me either bfps together hopefully this cycle! Bethany first :) also horsepants and everyone ttc atm. Laura to follow after she is nursed to health. :hug:

Im finally in the mood to bd! Scared to annoying dh though. Its important to bd weds-sun everynight and im afraid if i try to dtd tonight he will cut me off when it counts most. He did that to me last month grr. We have a date night thurs so we should def dtd then i just know once positive opk it may be too late. All well.

:dust: to all


----------



## mommylov

I too love reading what you guys write, makes my day and I missed you guys too!!


----------



## mommylov

Hiya Jen! The site it cyclespage.com I love it!!! Awww hope you get some good bd in and dh doesn't cut you off! I hate the drs in dublin now because of what they are doing to Laura :( I want you well!!!! I hope we all get our bfp... That would be so exciting and would love for us all to get our bumps close together! :)


----------



## jen435

Thank you amy! Bethany sounds like a fun halloween :)


----------



## Storked

I love you ladies! Our rainbows are around the corner :D
On the way home I was obsessing over whether or not I will get pregnant this cycle and realized that I need to chill out again. If Idont get pregnant that is because my healthy baby isn't ready yet :) I'd rather wait a while for my healthy baby then get pregnant immediately and lose another. We need the rainbows :flower:

Jen, Halloween fun is inspired by my sister who loves Halloween and goes all out with food and movies. I want to do that :D hope you get in some good BD as well!

Amy, keep up with the positivity! We all need it right? Are you doing anything for this cycle? :)


----------



## jen435

Agree with bethany! You both are being so positive :) we did bd it was fun and softcups make it much better :) amy definately check em out! Also bethany bding with them in doesnt seem logical but they so easy to use after :) hope they work. 

My pup goes to the groomer tom and dh is having friends n his bro over weds for football then date nite thurs Very happy to know this week should be relaxing for us. It doesnt happen much and i really am excited it fell into placr. After seven yrs together im still trying to find ways to keep.the peace. Any of you lovely ladies ever feel that way?

Bethany you just inspired me :) i think im gonna make some fun halloween cookies rice krispy treats and a few other fun halloween things. Rent or maybe netflix will have a fun halloween movie or cartoon for.kids (maybe casper??). On the day we have day trick or treating having my niece and nephews over!!! Yay im excited now :) i hope they will come over now! Any movie ideas?

:dust: i feel we will have some bfps this cycle also :) and couldnt agree with you more bethany id rather wait for healthy baby then lose again. Hugs our rainbows are coming :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, while I haven't tried it I felt around in there with a softcup in and I do think sex would be possible :) glad you are liking them too!
Sounds like a good week. And there are always times like that Jen, where you are just keeping the peace. I'd be lying if I said otherwise :) men are imperfect and have imperfect moments I am afraid and we just try to avoid them as best we can. And I think sometimes they do the same for us
Movie ideas for kiddos for Halloween...Halloweentown, Hocus Pocus, and Tower of Terror :D if I can think of others I will let you know! You are getting me all excited!
I feel confident that this will be a lucky cycle and yes, we will do what we can to pass the time until those much desired rainbows are here :D


----------



## lilesMom

jen when i did concieve it was in a month when i thought i was out cos i had gone to scotland at d best time :) so i think relaxed is def the way to go xxxx best o luck sweetie xxxxxx

bethany if u were here in ireland all d time u wouldnt ha ha it isnt the worst though :)
i used to go all out for halloween before when i moved out of home first, i used to always dress up and go out and do up d house, i love fancy dress :) it makes a nt out such fun :) 
i got my liver scan date, 2 days time on my bday :) happy bday to me ha ha :)
im much better today thank god :) 

i just saw a rainbow in my kitchen sink :) i was asking for help and sign last few days cos i wasnt very upbeat :) it doesnt get better than that :) 
my OH left a pint glass with beer in it over nt on the table so i put it in the sink and filled with water to soak so it wont be smelly, i came back and the sun was shining through it making a lovely rainbow, im takin it as my sign anyway :) :)

we dont have bank hol at the mo so thats why i didnt realise it was there, hope ye had a great one :) 

amy welcome back sweetie, xxx i missed u x
my af been funny too hon but its more r less back to normal now, 
i so hope u get ur bfp chicken, i think my little rainbow was for us all xxxx
i got a date for my gynae scan too yest and all should be kinda done i hope by end of sep so i may be able to go for it soon i hope :) thats barring problems :) so fx we all be close in bfps :) xxx
and in no way has ur chatter scared anyone off, we love ur chatter, ur d best xxxxxx
so glad u found us xxxx

bethany u r so right, would hate for any of us to go through all that again, much better to wait a while for healthy pregnancy and baba xxxx

jen i agree with u and bethany, its hard work to keep a realtionship ticking along a lot of the time :) but it is worth it, we had not a blip for first 2 yrs but the longer u r together the more u have to remember not to take each other for granted :) we still together over 10 yrs on so must be doin something right :) ha ha xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I love you ladies! Our rainbows are around the corner :D
> On the way home I was obsessing over whether or not I will get pregnant this cycle and realized that I need to chill out again. If Idont get pregnant that is because my healthy baby isn't ready yet :) I'd rather wait a while for my healthy baby then get pregnant immediately and lose another. We need the rainbows :flower:
> 
> Jen, Halloween fun is inspired by my sister who loves Halloween and goes all out with food and movies. I want to do that :D hope you get in some good BD as well!
> 
> Amy, keep up with the positivity! We all need it right? Are you doing anything for this cycle? :)




lilesMom said:


> jen when i did concieve it was in a month when i thought i was out cos i had gone to scotland at d best time :) so i think relaxed is def the way to go xxxx best o luck sweetie xxxxxx
> 
> bethany if u were here in ireland all d time u wouldnt ha ha it isnt the worst though :)
> i used to go all out for halloween before when i moved out of home first, i used to always dress up and go out and do up d house, i love fancy dress :) it makes a nt out such fun :)
> i got my liver scan date, 2 days time on my bday :) happy bday to me ha ha :)
> im much better today thank god :)
> 
> i just saw a rainbow in my kitchen sink :) i was asking for help and sign last few days cos i wasnt very upbeat :) it doesnt get better than that :)
> my OH left a pint glass with beer in it over nt on the table so i put it in the sink and filled with water to soak so it wont be smelly, i came back and the sun was shining through it making a lovely rainbow, im takin it as my sign anyway :) :)
> 
> we dont have bank hol at the mo so thats why i didnt realise it was there, hope ye had a great one :)
> 
> amy welcome back sweetie, xxx i missed u x
> my af been funny too hon but its more r less back to normal now,
> i so hope u get ur bfp chicken, i think my little rainbow was for us all xxxx
> i got a date for my gynae scan too yest and all should be kinda done i hope by end of sep so i may be able to go for it soon i hope :) thats barring problems :) so fx we all be close in bfps :) xxx
> and in no way has ur chatter scared anyone off, we love ur chatter, ur d best xxxxxx
> so glad u found us xxxx
> 
> bethany u r so right, would hate for any of us to go through all that again, much better to wait a while for healthy pregnancy and baba xxxx
> 
> jen i agree with u and bethany, its hard work to keep a realtionship ticking along a lot of the time :) but it is worth it, we had not a blip for first 2 yrs but the longer u r together the more u have to remember not to take each other for granted :) we still together over 10 yrs on so must be doin something right :) ha ha xxxx

Hi Bethany, Not doing anything different this cycle other than I didnt use a tampon to make sure everything is nice and clear and I have been REALLY good about taking my prenatals this time before we conceived and dh has been good about taking his vitamins too. Other than that, just waiting for af to go away and then its bd time! heheh :happydance:

Laura, thanks and missed you too!!!! xoxoxo Im glad to hear you are feeling better. I am going to put pos energy out for you to have a great birthday present when you go in for your testing and scan. I think this is the month... you will get your all clear by the end of this month! :thumbup: Has work let up a little? Hopefully you are able to rest and get ready for bd time.. it will happen! I think the rainow was a great sign too. How clear is that sign, huh? I dont know if its me getting my hopes up or what but I really think this is going to be a great month, I can just feel it!

Lots of love to all you gals!!!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Amy sooo excited!! Okay so a secret the directions dont tell u on yes/no... Cd 5 the insert part of stick will be clear (white) as u approach your fertile period a light pink line appears a few days before your yes! Bd everyday up to yes when u start seeing the lil pink line! I knew i loved this test kit the most! I got my bfp this way in feb and the kit is working in the same way yay!!! :) hopefully u dont need to use urs though. But i know it works :) okay ill read and then type back. Just got very excited when i saw that!


----------



## Storked

Laura I am so glad that it will be soon! Stinky that you have to have your scan on your birthday though. Very glad you are feeling better :hugs:
Rainbows! What a wonderful sign :D

Amy, take those prenatals and look forward to ovulation! New cycle, new chance for that rainbow! :dust:

Jen, are you saying that you are approaching fertile time? :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Laura so glad your being seen so soon. Praying for a birthday miracle so ull be ttc by then. The rainbow is amazing sign you and bethany saw one so good.things are coming :hugs:

Amy great way to stay relaxed this cycle ttc :) im very excited for you!
Bethany your on ur tww :) cant wait for your bfp news! 

Yes im in my fertile period per first response. I gave up on charting everything to stressful. Hopefully dh will be in th mood next 6 days to be safe. Any ideas on how to do that?

Thank you for movie ideas :) im sooo excited now! My pup is watching pound puppys with me. Love how he watches tv :)

Hows your kitty? Did u find a friendly hotel to bring him with you?


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I am not so helpful on how to keep your DH in the mood- I just nag at mine until he gives in :) the stinker actually told me that he hoped that he knocked me up this cycle because he was "tired". He is showing his age lol

So cute that your dog watches the tv! My cat will watch it sometimes but only in a suspicious way. It is sometimes followed by him pawing at the set hehe. I did find a hotel where he was accepted! He whines though- just hates to be in his pet carrier.

(cheers you on) catch that eggy!


----------



## horseypants

hi everyone, im having a bit of a hard time keeping up with everyone's news but i love you all! i had some good times this weekend and hope you all did too. YES! catch the eggy!!!!! xoxoxo i'm going to be trying that about 10 days from now xo


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, where ya been woman?! :D
10 days? I can't wait!


----------



## horseypants

i've been feeling tired and a little blah with ttc, but i guess im just trying not to get all impatient since i usually have a week longer to wait between af and o than your average female. :p this weekend i had to see my xboyfriend - he came to get his stuff from eric's and my house (longish story of course) but the boys got along really well - it was pretty cute, and i survived. and now his stuff is ALL GONE THANK GOODNESS! i saw a baseball game... oh! how's the thailand prep coming? :) they have these really cute shoes in thailand......... a friend of mine was there for a a vacation and came back wearing them. totally adorable and comfy. i might have to post a picture and beg you to send me a pair someday.

what did everyone else do for recreation over the weekend? :)

i watched the Godfather, a disk of true blood (we get them on netflix, one at a time) and little house on the prairie. i love little house on the prairie!


----------



## Storked

I understand feeling tired with TTC- it is quite the emotional roller coaster.
So is the long story a fun story? Hehe!
I love baseball. Well, watching it. I don't keep up with sports :D
My husband is about to get his proposal to sign and then we are off to Houston for his training and as soon as he has that then we will live the expatriate life! Will gladly find you the shoes when I am there :)

My weekend was very uneventful. Just ate out with DH and watched Battlestar Galactica :D oh and BD of course!


----------



## horseypants

heh. it is an embarrassing story - for him at least ;p
anyway, it's all gravy now ;)

heh. since you asked for a story though.... i had a sex dream about him(the x) between the first and last day he was there. but not even exactly a sex dream. it was a REGRET dream! no steamy parts, just waking up in bed next to my x thinking OH NO!!!!!!! what have i done and how will i tell OH?! and then I was terrified about what cycle day i was on... i was like OH My GOSH. I WILL HAVE TO GO ON THE JERRY SPRINGER SHOW TO FIND OUT IF IT IS MY X's BABY. lol so apparently i still am terrified of getting pregnant SO easily ACCIDENTALLY lol even though im trying mightily to conceive with no luck recently. too funny! remember the fear that gripped us when we thought there was an iota of a chance we were pregnant, like the day after the condom wasnt all the way on or some business??! ahhhh those were the "innocent" days. lol


----------



## jen435

Sounds like a great weekend to me! Yay! So glad your back horseypants :) yay for bding also :) youll be ovulating in no time! This is a lucky month for us i can just feel it! Also second what bethany asked about the story??

Bethany so glad you found a way to bring your baby :). You must be so excited for the move. I hear its beautiful there! Youll definately have to post pics! :)


----------



## Storked

I have pics from when my husband lived in Thailand but we may not be there until after our first is born :D
But it'll be great and will give my family an excuse to fly to Asia :D


----------



## horseypants

oh i have to say for the record about the oh no moments i suffered thinking there was an iota of a chance i was pregnant in the past......... i was making the mens wear a condom and also pull out. ok tmi sort of but it is integral to the story of how naive the fear of getting prego was!


----------



## Storked

Horseypants, I used to think that just pulling out was enough. It really is a wonder that my exhusband never got me pregnant. Highly grateful that he didn't though because he is an ass :D


----------



## Storked

I wish getting pregnant wasn't so dang...ugh. I hate reading that you only have a 20% chance. Crappy odds (mutters darkly)


----------



## jen435

If funny never thought about getting pregnant in past. Dh and i as bf/gf dtd when we got engaged and well 4yrs later no protection just pulled out for a yr (sry tmi) no baby til we started trying 14monthes later baby... But lost it... Four cycles now :) its so crazy to think back to that.

Oh no sounds like neither you wanted to have baby with exs. Oh goodness jerry springer thats a nutty show. Glad it was just a dream. Dh says i talk in my sleep alot but i hardly recall dreams. Only a few. 

Yay!!! Great way to start a new begining for your child bethany! Baby and then move :)


----------



## jen435

Ugh i hate that 20% chance also


----------



## Storked

It is crazy thinking back isn't it? You will get pregnant again with a healthy rainbow Jen- and soon I can feel it! :hugs:
Yeah that 20% thing is a bummer. I try not to dwell on it but it both comforts and depresses though not at the same time lol


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back horseypants we missed u xxx
yeah it is funny, the first few times i had sex i used condoms and got the morn after pill even though had no accident, i was that paranoid :) haha 

just had a really lovely reiki session, its only aftter it i realise how much i was hanging onto lile, ive just started to let her go :) in a happy way :) xxx

its 20% chance each month but the more months u do it the higher % of couples will be pregnant. i had all the numbers but i forget now, but its something like 95% within a yr and 60% within 3 months, i like them odds better :) im not sure of exact nums at d mo, but after 3 months a high % anyway :)


----------



## Storked

Aren't we silly? :)
Ah what a breakthrough Laura! I am not sure if I have let go of my angel yet. I think I just cling to my cat.
Ah I like you saying that the odds increase. Makes me feel better.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Horseypants! Glad you were able to get rid of the ex for good :) 

I used to be sooo paranoid when dh and I were dating. I made him wear a hat AND I was on BC. I also didnt let him stay in me when he was done.. I would almost be like "Ok get out!" and kick him off lol I guess its good though seeing as how I did get pg on the first try. Just hope it happens again but this time we have a healthy lo.

So tired today and my head is just not functioning right. I dont know if its because of af or what but I feel like just being lazy. My in-laws are coming out next month and Im hoping to be pg by then. They are here from 10/4-10/9 so seeing as how Im on on period right now, I think that will be around the time that I will find out that I am pg.. maybe a week or so sooner. BIG FX. I know we keep saying it but I really cant help but feel that this month IS the month for us all!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

My dh just made me so upset. Preseed is expensive and he just wasted so much of it. Not only that but he wanted to pull out tonight. Argh i want to scream :( i says he wants a baby now yet he still dont get how it works and doesnt want to understand. I tell him how i feel and he gets turned away. He said we can try next week for one. I told him im fertile til sat or sun (expected ovulation) but it could be earlier or later. Im so upset whats wrong with him. Im spending $ to ttc to relax my mind and he doesnt care thinks he can just pick a day to dtd and magically ill be pregnant. Men just dont get it. :'( venting done sorry ladies


----------



## mommylov

Awww Jen, why did he want to pull out if he wants a baby?? I'm so sorry Hun. I know yiu have tried to explain to him that this needs to happen now in order to have a baby but if you guys were already bd then why not finish? Did he say why?


----------



## Storked

Be lazy Amy and enjoy it :) and I think you are right about this month!

Jen honey I am so sorry! I don't know what is with men sometimes- maybe he will jump on the bandwagon by tomorrow :hugs: I am not religious but I do pray and I will keep you on my prayers.
And not to be weird but of he pulls out of there and spends on you instead...is there any way to scoop it all up in a softcup and insert maybe? Am I weird for suggesting that bit of trickery? :-/


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> My dh just made me so upset. Preseed is expensive and he just wasted so much of it. Not only that but he wanted to pull out tonight. Argh i want to scream :( i says he wants a baby now yet he still dont get how it works and doesnt want to understand. I tell him how i feel and he gets turned away. He said we can try next week for one. I told him im fertile til sat or sun (expected ovulation) but it could be earlier or later. Im so upset whats wrong with him. Im spending $ to ttc to relax my mind and he doesnt care thinks he can just pick a day to dtd and magically ill be pregnant. Men just dont get it. :'( venting done sorry ladies

could it be he wanted to pull out because of past habits. The same happened with my husband even when we were trying he would instinctively pull out, maybe he just got confused?? Anyways, this seems to be a frequent problem with men, they aren't as informed as us when it comes to ovulation and things like that. It feels like we have to drill it into their heads. I'm sure he knows how important this is for you, could their be some anxieties, maybe he is actually worried because of what happened with the miscarriage. Maybe he is more affected by all that has happened than he is letting on? I know how you feel though. Sometimes it feels like our husbands are from other planets. Sorry to be rambling, had a little too much red wine tonight. lol


----------



## Storked

Very wise Aaronswoman. How are you doing lady?


----------



## mommylov

Aaoronswoman, well said. Big hugs Jen!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Be lazy Amy and enjoy it :) and I think you are right about this month!
> 
> Jen honey I am so sorry! I don't know what is with men sometimes- maybe he will jump on the bandwagon by tomorrow :hugs: I am not religious but I do pray and I will keep you on my prayers.
> And not to be weird but of he pulls out of there and spends on you instead...is there any way to scoop it all up in a softcup and insert maybe? Am I weird for suggesting that bit of trickery? :-/

Just read up on the soft cup, have used it myself but didn't know about the other uses, lol. Wow, I am learning a lot from all of you. I wouldn't say it was trickery though, because if he wants to have another child, and using the softcup works, I guess it could be worth the try. I can't wait to try and conceive. No AF yet for me, and its been almost 5 weeks. I'm scared it will never come. :growlmad: 

Bethany, is your husband young like you? You look very young by your picture. You got many fertile years ahead of you. Good luck this month!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Very wise Aaronswoman. How are you doing lady?

Just had my second glass of wine since the miscarriage, just a reminder that I am no longer pregnant, but it did relax me. How are you hun?


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Aaoronswoman, well said. Big hugs Jen!!

Starting to see I am not the only who at times doesn't understand men! They seem to lack tactfulness at times. Like when I found out I was pregnant, and I was talking about my fears about the pregnancy and the baby my husband goes on to say, "Well, there are a million things that can go wrong with the human body." Yeah, that made me feel much better. lol.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Aaoronswoman, well said. Big hugs Jen!!
> 
> Starting to see I am not the only who at times doesn't understand men! They seem to lack tactfulness at times. Like when I found out I was pregnant, and I was talking about my fears about the pregnancy and the baby my husband goes on to say, "Well, there are a million things that can go wrong with the human body." Yeah, that made me feel much better. lol.Click to expand...

I know right?!? Sometimes I want to smack him but instead I roll my eyes and walk away to which he says "whaaat??? What did I say". Sigh, gotta love them lol


----------



## Storked

Enjoy the wine. Especially if it relaxed you :)
I must admit Aaronswoman that I didn't know all the softcup uses either in regards to sex with it in but my husband is keen to try if I get AF hehe. Oh and as for him, he is in his early 30s- he is 6 years older than me :D I hope we have many fertile years ahead but menopause tends to strike early in my family so I am afraid a bit. Try not to be though!
And I am doing pretty well thanks :hugs:
AF will come, I promise! That first can take a while but it will come. You both dread it and look forward to the new opportunity to try all in one yes?


----------



## mommylov

If it makes you feel better, I just got mine lady Thursday and that was the 6 week mark. Hang fight, the witch is on her way ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Be lazy Amy and enjoy it :) and I think you are right about this month!
> 
> Jen honey I am so sorry! I don't know what is with men sometimes- maybe he will jump on the bandwagon by tomorrow :hugs: I am not religious but I do pray and I will keep you on my prayers.
> And not to be weird but of he pulls out of there and spends on you instead...is there any way to scoop it all up in a softcup and insert maybe? Am I weird for suggesting that bit of trickery? :-/

Will be praying for you Bethany. By the way, I noticed I have never put out my real name on here. Its Jessica. Like I said, I USE to be very private. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> If it makes you feel better, I just got mine lady Thursday and that was the 6 week mark. Hang fight, the witch is on her way ;)

Thanks huh, you just made my day. I will pray that this month or next month, or as soon as possible you will have that bfp!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi jessica :) i just had a lovely catch up :) ye r the best tonic ever xxxx

jen that is so bloody frustrating for u , but i reckon the girls r right its prob combo of habit and being a bit freaked without being able to say it :) fx he comes to his senses, and i like bethanys idea :) way too much tmi but i used to make myself come afterwards cos i heard it helps the swimmers on their way :) sorry way too much tmi but if it works im glad i passed on the info :) :blush::blush:

i feel way better today stil a bit zonked but in a weird way im happier than i have been for weeks, im just gonna let what happens happen and stop resisting it, being peed off wont make me feel better just worse. thanks for listening to my whinging and propping me up xxxxxxxxxx love ye xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Hi Jessica! I have a niece and a BFF named Jessica. I will be praying that you get AF soon. So, I know nothing of wine but was yours good? Back when I was married to my ex I enjoyed a sweet white wine :) I want to see it made. I want to visit a brewery someday too.


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i got my first af at 5.5 weeks, they say 4-6 weeks is the average but i havent heard anyone say they got it at 4, its always seems to take bit longer, hope its soon hon. like bethany said we both dread it and welcome it. its a new chance but it does feel very final too. be prepared for it if u can, i got abit upset again , we r here for u always xxxx


----------



## Storked

Glad you are feeling better Laura and can't wait until you have answers- hopefully soon dear :hugs:
As for the O after- me too. ;)


----------



## lilesMom

my oH makes wine and beer all the time :) but it gives me the worst headache in the world :) i havent drank anything since march now anyway, im a pioneer :)


----------



## lilesMom

i sometimes hide to do it cos i dont wanna insult OH :)


----------



## Storked

You are a pioneer :D
And you hide for O? Haha I hide everything from DH! I encourage him to get out of bed and insert softcup and things like that all the time. He'd think I was crazy if he knew. He twitches when I prop lol


----------



## Storked

Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jessica! :) I think af will come for you soon. If it doesn't come by 6 weeks, I would call the dr and see what they say. I felt the same way as you and was so frustrated that she wasn't coming and was about to call the dr but the she came :) . Worse case, I think the dr can give you something to get it going but again, I think it will happen naturally and soon for you. 

Laura, so glad you're feeling better!!! I hear us on not wanting to get mad. You are so good at staying positive and I know all of us get mad when we hear the drs f*** up something for you but it's going up get better hun. So aside from going to the dr, any plans for your birthday?

Jen, hope you had a good rest of your night last night :)

Bethany, you're right. Not that we want to be sneaky but sometimes you just have to do things without dh knowing because they won't understand. All they need to know us that we are working towards achieving the same goal they want. I'm lucky in that I actually am able to tell my dh everything. He questions things A LOT... I swear we are going to have children that say "but why" all the time! In the end they will thank us and appreciate what we did :)


----------



## Storked

Amy LOL but why? ;)


----------



## mommylov

Not at all Bethany! I think you can still workout just as you do minus all the strenuous ab workouts. Just be careful and take care of yourself. Lots of women workout thought thier whole pregnancy hard. I remember I took kickboxing one time and there was a very pg woman in there and she was doing almost everything we were. The instructor had to tell her to do a couple of things different but she pretty much did everything we did and went on to have a healthy baby. You'll know your limits. :)


----------



## mommylov

Lol I'm telling you, he can be so exhausting lol. I tell him all the time that he is in the wrong profession and should've been some sort of professional debater or lawyer!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?

sorry my sis and niece called :) :)
i was the same i kept up walking , stretching and little bits pilates but i cut out anything too strenous just in case :)


----------



## lilesMom

we r goin to galway for 2 nts , nice and relaxy :) so keep thinking they r gonna find some miracle thing on the U/s tomoro that doesnt affect ttc and they will say go ahead and ttc , its fine :) ha ha really soon :) yeah i hide some things to make me seem less crazy and to try and keep some of the life in BDing when ttc :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> we r goin to galway for 2 nts , nice and relaxy :) so keep thinking they r gonna find some miracle thing on the U/s tomoro that doesnt affect ttc and they will say go ahead and ttc , its fine :) ha ha really soon :) yeah i hide some things to make me seem less crazy and to try and keep some of the life in BDing when ttc :)

It can happen!! Im praying for you hun. Sounds like that will be a great relaxy time!! I hope you enjoy it! :hugs:

So, my bff told me that her daughter was sick before they came up over this last weekend but told me she was better... she wasnt and now Im sick grrr. I really didnt want to be taking meds this week and wanted to get ready for bd this weekend and next week but now Im scared. Last time, dh was sick and we got pg but obv everything didnt turn out ok. I know that it may be in my head and that him having a cold may not have had anything to do with it but none the less it is in my mind. Hope that all goes well with trying this weekend and next week fx. Good news is he had his follow up with his dr and no surgery is needed for his knees... yay!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, hope you get great news at the ultrasound tomorrow!
Enjoy Galway (jealous!) :D

Amy, that is great news about DH's knees not needing surgery! Get healed up honey :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Storked said:


> Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?


i am too.....

what's your guys philosophy on orgasms when ur pg?

ahhhhhhhh, that is great about OH's knees!


----------



## horseypants

still laughing at the brilliance of the softcup "trickery"


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> still laughing at the brilliance of the softcup "trickery"

I vote that Jen does it! :)


----------



## horseypants

yes! if i get a vote, my vote is def YES! employ softcup trickery at every opportunity!


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?
> 
> 
> i am too.....
> 
> what's your guys philosophy on orgasms when ur pg?
> 
> ahhhhhhhh, that is great about OH's knees!Click to expand...

Yeah I haven't been the most regular at the gym so paranoid over going at it hard!

As for orgasm...terrified. I love pleasure. But I was told not to have sex for a while by my OB when pregnant and so now I got it into my head that it isn't good. I don't chalk my MMC up to them or anything but so freaking paranoid now. What about you Horsey?


----------



## horseypants

well, the last time i was pg, i made up my mind to not get off (haha, crass!) and didnt until after i thought i had already mmc-ed. then i did it and the baby's heartbeat kept going, as we found to our surprise when we went in for a supposedly post mmc scan. then, a few days later, the heartbeat stopped. :(

so part of me thinks it doesnt matter

and then the other part thinks it could be good for the baby

and then i'm also thinking maybe it's better later in the pregnancy?

I dont know! this is a really a question i wish i had a real answer for.

what exactly did you doc say?

i do feel very tiptoey about pregnancy and i think that might be a bad thing. like too careful. to the point where i stress out. if it would just go well, though, maybe i'd relax!


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Is it dumb that I am scared to workout hard in the TWW?
> 
> 
> i am too.....
> 
> what's your guys philosophy on orgasms when ur pg?
> 
> ahhhhhhhh, that is great about OH's knees!Click to expand...

welcome at any time here :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

hurray forno surgery amy xxx


----------



## Storked

I am sure that there is an answer horsey but lamely, I ain't got it :\
Do whatever makes you feel safe :) easier said than done right?


----------



## horseypants

yup!
laura, when's the ultrasound?


----------



## lilesMom

tomoro morn hon x


----------



## lilesMom

i wont be on for few days girls cos i be in galway, just in case ye get worried xx
talk soon x


----------



## mommylov

Have fun Laura and keep us posted on the us!!!! fx!!! xoxo

Horsey, I too am in the paranoid boat... more so now than before. My dr didnt mention anything to me about that so I am pretty usless lol. Its something that I am going to think about now and will want to ask my dr should I fall pg this cycle so if I find out anything, I will surely let you gals know!

Thanks girls, Im sooo relieved that dh doesnt need surgery, now if I can just get over this cold that I think I caught from my friends little girl that would be great :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Hi Jessica! I have a niece and a BFF named Jessica. I will be praying that you get AF soon. So, I know nothing of wine but was yours good? Back when I was married to my ex I enjoyed a sweet white wine :) I want to see it made. I want to visit a brewery someday too.

Well, we had a sweet red wine. It was pretty good. My husband had his first glass of wine (or any alcohol for that matter) when he came to visit me in San Francisco. He loved it. I got him hooked. JK. But we are only occasional drinkers. And when we do, it loosens us up a lot. He is pretty serious by nature. Wine makes him more talkative and he opens up a lot more. We are planning to go to napa winery and do some wine tasting. That is something we have never tried.


----------



## Storked

Jessica that sounds like fun! My husband has tried alcohol before and apparently it loosens him up too :D he isn't serious but he can be very straight laced if that makes sense. He is always telling me not to talk vulgar (eye roll)

Amy and Horsey, I would be shocked if we weren't paranoid every pregnancy from now on girls :hugs: get better Amy!

Laura, we will miss you so much :)


----------



## Storked

I was doing so well as then all if a sudden I want to cry. Stupid emotions. Stupid TWW :(


----------



## jen435

Laura enjoy your get away! Happy birthday!! And most importantly fxd for tom!!! Praying for good news!!! Up! We will definately miss you!

Amy yay!!! Dh needs no surgery!! :) feel better girl! You need to be healthy for that bfp you'll have soon! I'm definately staying positive!

Bethany thank you for your tip! :) dh makes me mad! But all well ij still gonna try anything I can. Also breath try not to think about tww :) play with you kitty workout cook talk with us enjoy dh :) love ya! You'll have your bfp soon also I just know it! Btw which CD are you now?

Jessica hi!! Thank you for your kind words! Your still waiting for af??? Hang in there took me a little over 6wks the witch will come. (Sorry if i messed that up I just read 4-5pgs and brain dead plus on my cell)

Horseypants must agree with u and other ladies I think we will all be super cautious. I wasn't aware dtd could cause MC or harm to baby. I thought they were safe. Guess ill be second thinking that know. Good to know.


What a day I had. Very sad and bazaar... went to work 8:40am for two pts.... next two pts couldn't come in due to a fatal accident right outside our building road blocked off etc. Rescheduled em for afternoon. Dentist hired two new young girls and fired the two married girls he had. (Just t oday) I ended up driving my whole office to lunch since my car was the cleanest. Dentist is definatelyfeelingthem out (he's single). Two ppl and a doggy died in crash :( so sad.

Well this phone is messing up ilk have to edit this
out themout out (he is singles) the girls s day a week the girls seem nice so far.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Have fun Laura and keep us posted on the us!!!! fx!!! xoxo
> 
> Horsey, I too am in the paranoid boat... more so now than before. My dr didnt mention anything to me about that so I am pretty usless lol. Its something that I am going to think about now and will want to ask my dr should I fall pg this cycle so if I find out anything, I will surely let you gals know!
> 
> Thanks girls, Im sooo relieved that dh doesnt need surgery, now if I can just get over this cold that I think I caught from my friends little girl that would be great :(

So how do you suppose we try and get off that paranoid boat. I am a worrier by nature, actually i have ocd when it comes to health issues, so this miscarriage that I was scared to death would happen, and my worst nightmare came true. I am scared to death at how much my next pregnancy will bring on the paranoia. People tell me to leave in in God's hands. But for me its easier said than done. Now about orgasms during pregnancy. I actually had an advice nurse tell me absolutely no stimulation of any kind (meaning nipple, genital... nothing) and she said to me orgasm can bring on preterm labor if you are already having a threatened miscarriage or bleeding. Of course I have read contrary info on this, so I am not sure. Great news about your husband not needing surgery. I hear knee pain hurts like a sob, tell him we give him our regards and hope for a swift recovery.


----------



## jen435

Wow! Thats scary thank you for sharing that info. :hugs: we will be experts on pregnancy soon it seems. Your next lo will be just fine i just know it.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Laura enjoy your get away! Happy birthday!! And most importantly fxd for tom!!! Praying for good news!!! Up! We will definately miss you!
> 
> Amy yay!!! Dh needs no surgery!! :) feel better girl! You need to be healthy for that bfp you'll have soon! I'm definately staying positive!
> 
> Bethany thank you for your tip! :) dh makes me mad! But all well ij still gonna try anything I can. Also breath try not to think about tww :) play with you kitty workout cook talk with us enjoy dh :) love ya! You'll have your bfp soon also I just know it! Btw which CD are you now?
> 
> Jessica hi!! Thank you for your kind words! Your still waiting for af??? Hang in there took me a little over 6wks the witch will come. (Sorry if i messed that up I just read 4-5pgs and brain dead plus on my cell)
> 
> Horseypants must agree with u and other ladies I think we will all be super cautious. I wasn't aware dtd could cause MC or harm to baby. I thought they were safe. Guess ill be second thinking that know. Good to know.
> 
> 
> What a day I had. Very sad and bazaar... went to work 8:40am for two pts.... next two pts couldn't come in due to a fatal accident right outside our building road blocked off etc. Rescheduled em for afternoon. Dentist hired two new young girls and fired the two married girls he had. (Just t oday) I ended up driving my whole office to lunch since my car was the cleanest. Dentist is definatelyfeelingthem out (he's single). Two ppl and a doggy died in crash :( so sad.
> 
> Well this phone is messing up ilk have to edit this
> out themout out (he is singles) the girls s day a week the girls seem nice so far.

So sorry for your sad day. Earlier this year we were on our way to take the kids out, and we saw the most horrific accident, like out of a movie, a car flew right off an overpass around 70 feet in the air, it landed on its nose flipped over several times and literally metal was flying everywhere. Of course we pulled over, it happened right on the over pass right over us. So the car landed on the freeway we were on. My husband ran over to the car and him and a few other women were there and couldn't find the victim, well it turned out that the poor young woman was ejected while the car was flying 70 ft down and the car landed on top of her. My husband had to lift the back end of the car while the 2 women pulled her from under. One was a nurse, thankfully. He came back to our car and got our coats to cover the body of the poor young lady. I felt horrible though because the police came and told us to move our car forward. I told my daughters not to look but my older daughter did, and saw the body of the woman, and she started bawling. Well, as we waited in the car, my husband stayed to help with anything he could. He watched as they tried to revive her. When they pulled her from under the car, she still had a weak pulse miraculously. But she ended up passing away right in front of all of them. What really is a reminder though, is that my coat was covering half of her body, and my husbands was covering the other half. They told us we had to take our coats back. We have never wore the coats again, too sad and awkward. What is so sad is that she was only 25 years old with her whole life ahead of her, and her one wish in life was to get married and have children. This accident really reminded me of just how precious life is, and how it can leave us in a flash. Hearing about what you went through today brought memories of that young lady.


----------



## jen435

Oh my im so sorry you witnessed that. So very sad. Your dh is so strong. :hugs: the lady driving a station wagon died after being cut out of her car and her son died 30 mins after. The man in the truck it was completely flipped and he had to be cut out thru bottom of truck floor the dog was in the back seat of truck died shortly after being rescued. It was very sad and numbing. But thank god for other vehicles not being involved. We heard the crash in our office but lady next store called police. Ambulance was already there bc it happened right outside there building. I couldnt imagine watching such a young girl lose her life :( so sad. Is your dd okay or does she still remember?


----------



## horseypants

hey aaron's woman, thanks for kicking us off the paranoid boat ;) sorry i've missed so much, but are you in sf? i spend a lot of time there. stoked, sweety PIE!!!!!!!!! i know how you feel, but dont! hugs hugs hugs. laura, HAPPY BDAY! happy scan day, happy vacay. jen, oh my goodness................................. <3 everyone i missed, lots of love. must. get. off. computer. and really to recap, about the orgasms, i really think it could be either way. it's could be good or have no effect. i was having a threatened miscarriage and said, meh oh well and went ahead, and the baby continued living for longer than expected. as sad as it is, im counting that as one good notch in the belt of orgasms during early pregnancy. also, STRESS! i swear. i have 'em to keep my stress levels reasonable. it's for health reasons! :) ok im off.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Oh my im so sorry you witnessed that. So very sad. Your dh is so strong. :hugs: the lady driving a station wagon died after being cut out of her car and her son died 30 mins after. The man in the truck it was completely flipped and he had to be cut out thru bottom of truck floor the dog was in the back seat of truck died shortly after being rescued. It was very sad and numbing. But thank god for other vehicles not being involved. We heard the crash in our office but lady next store called police. Ambulance was already there bc it happened right outside there building. I couldnt imagine watching such a young girl lose her life :( so sad. Is your dd okay or does she still remember?

Is it just me or does today feel depressing. I don't know if its the weather or what. I went to our local health food store, parked the car and saw a pregnant woman from outside. She was probably as far along as I would have been right now. Believe it or not, I started crying and couldn't go into the store, and I was with my daughters in the car. So I tried to cry as quiet as I could. Its not that I was jealous of her, it just reminded me of how far along I should have been. back to the horrible accident, My daughter still remembers because she was 12 at the time. The little one doesnt seem to recall. My husband handled it well, he has seen many deaths in his life. He grew up during civil war in El Salvador, so he saw many people killed execution style right in front of him, and he was a child at the time. I on the other hand would totally freak out and be traumatized if I witnessed anything like that.


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> hey aaron's woman, thanks for kicking us off the paranoid boat ;) sorry i've missed so much, but are you in sf? i spend a lot of time there. stoked, sweety PIE!!!!!!!!! i know how you feel, but dont! hugs hugs hugs. laura, HAPPY BDAY! happy scan day, happy vacay. jen, oh my goodness................................. <3 everyone i missed, lots of love. must. get. off. computer. and really to recap, about the orgasms, i really think it could be either way. it's could be good or have no effect. i was having a threatened miscarriage and said, meh oh well and went ahead, and the baby continued living for longer than expected. as sad as it is, im counting that as one good notch in the belt of orgasms during early pregnancy. also, STRESS! i swear. i have 'em to keep my stress levels reasonable. it's for health reasons! :) ok im off.

I was born in sf, but now live in the east bay. Where in ca are you from?


----------



## Storked

Jessica, do we really want to be off the paranoid boat? Is it even possible? I love soda but I haven't touched caffeinated drinks since about a week before ovulation. Because in my head it can make me more likely to have bad eggs and perhaps miscarry. Total paranoia on my part but still natural. If something goes wrong ever again we want to say "this is actually not my fault. I did everything in my power to save my child." You know?
Also, thank you so much for the orgasm advice.
Is your daughter afraid of corpses after what she saw? I attended a funeral at a young age and I cannot be around dead things :-/
Today was pretty depressing I think. So sorry about the health food store. I have the hardest time with anything pregnancy or infant related. Sister texted me a pic of her newborn and was so jealous. I try to just be happy but some days you can and others you can't. Take each day slow.

Jen, hi girl! I am sorry that you are mad at DH. Seduce him and steal his sperm I say :)
I found watching tv shows and texting sisters and cooking all distract a bit from TWW. I am getting there lol! In an hour I will be on CD22 :D
That is sad about the crash :( what do you think of the new girls?

Horseypants, sex totally helps me cope and it was so hard knowing that my baby was most likely dead inside me and that I couldn't even be close to my husband in the way that I needed. Sucked all around :-/
But when we had sex again it was spectacular ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, do we really want to be off the paranoid boat? Is it even possible? I love soda but I haven't touched caffeinated drinks since about a week before ovulation. Because in my head it can make me more likely to have bad eggs and perhaps miscarry. Total paranoia on my part but still natural. If something goes wrong ever again we want to say "this is actually not my fault. I did everything in my power to save my child." You know?
> Also, thank you so much for the orgasm advice.
> Is your daughter afraid of corpses after what she saw? I attended a funeral at a young age and I cannot be around dead things :-/
> Today was pretty depressing I think. So sorry about the health food store. I have the hardest time with anything pregnancy or infant related. Sister texted me a pic of her newborn and was so jealous. I try to just be happy but some days you can and others you can't. Take each day slow.
> 
> Jen, hi girl! I am sorry that you are mad at DH. Seduce him and steal his sperm I say :)
> I found watching tv shows and texting sisters and cooking all distract a bit from TWW. I am getting there lol! In an hour I will be on CD22 :D
> That is sad about the crash :( what do you think of the new girls?
> 
> Horseypants, sex totally helps me cope and it was so hard knowing that my baby was most likely dead inside me and that I couldn't even be close to my husband in the way that I needed. Sucked all around :-/
> But when we had sex again it was spectacular ;)

Well, you are right, we probably won't get off the paranoia boat. I guess wishful thinking on my part. I just hope that with my next pregnancy I don't get too paranoid, to the point that I give myself a whole bunch of unwanted stress. It is so hard to control. I remember one torturous part of my pregnancy, since I started spotting from the very beginning because of the blot clot, I remember almost getting an anxiety attack sometimes right before using the bathroom for the fear of seeing blood on my underwear or seeing blood in the toilet. I didn't bleed for many weeks, thinking I was out of the danger zone, and that last time I bled, I knew something was seriously wrong. So with the next pregnancy I will always have that paranoia about going to the bathroom and seeing blood. I think my daughter will probably always be scared to see corpses, most children should be! lol. Unless they are like my husband who basically saw them all the time. And about the caffeine issue, do you at least drink soda that is decaffeinated, or do you avoid that too. Guess what, now I am going to go off soda, because you made a good point. Thank u!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I wish I could advise you on ways to manage stress but I haven't even gotten there myself. A loss is so traumatic that I am not sure that I will ever be the same. I bet you feel that way too. I really like the thought of meditation and inner peace but I am just too controlling and attached to specific outcomes to ever achieve zen. I do hope that we cope well though with our rainbow pregnancies :hugs:
Yeah corpses still scare the living hell out of me. I can't stand viewings. (shudders) and when I lose someone close I have nightmares for a time. Wish I could conquer that fear but haven't yet. I don't fear death, just fear what is left behind.
As for soda, I don't drink decaffeinated. It makes me feel very Molly Mormon and when I drink soda I want the good stuff lol. Lately I have been mixing my grapefruit juice with water and it is pretty darned tasty. I don't even miss soda anymore. Though I know if I get AF that I will immediately buy some to drown my sorrows. Cope the best you can right?


I was in tears tonight. DH was talking politics which only peeves me off to the point that I cry. But he apologized and I am hoping the flow of emotion is a good thing. Though there is no way at this point that I can have symptoms to spot. Lame :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, I wish I could advise you on ways to manage stress but I haven't even gotten there myself. A loss is so traumatic that I am not sure that I will ever be the same. I bet you feel that way too. I really like the thought of meditation and inner peace but I am just too controlling and attached to specific outcomes to ever achieve zen. I do hope that we cope well though with our rainbow pregnancies :hugs:
> Yeah corpses still scare the living hell out of me. I can't stand viewings. (shudders) and when I lose someone close I have nightmares for a time. Wish I could conquer that fear but haven't yet. I don't fear death, just fear what is left behind.
> As for soda, I don't drink decaffeinated. It makes me feel very Molly Mormon and when I drink soda I want the good stuff lol. Lately I have been mixing my grapefruit juice with water and it is pretty darned tasty. I don't even miss soda anymore. Though I know if I get AF that I will immediately buy some to drown my sorrows. Cope the best you can right?
> 
> 
> I was in tears tonight. DH was talking politics which only peeves me off to the point that I cry. But he apologized and I am hoping the flow of emotion is a good thing. Though there is no way at this point that I can have symptoms to spot. Lame :)

Molly Mormon? I heard of Jack Mormon. So what exactly is a Molly Mormon? My husband use to be lds so, I remember him telling me about Jack Mormons. He still loves a lot of the principles that he was taught and still lives a lot of them believe it or not. 
Oh, and he didn't have his 1st cup of coffee until he was 30, but I must say they have been a Godsend for his migraines. The interesting thing is that he has no attachment to coffee, alcohol, and he doesn't even like tea. I think it is all the years that he went without it maybe. I think I mentioned he came from Utah. So California was a huge culture shock for him, but he does love it here. He just got a few shockers the first time I took him to San Francisco. He was like who are these people? lol. And all of his family are still in Utah.

Oh by the way I think AF finally came. Im not going to get too ahead of myself, but I think I got it! It took almost 5 weeks. Oh and the politics, thankfully him and I see eye to eye politically. We are kind of like this, we question everything, research together, see the facts and usually come to the same conclusions. So we basically are neither republican or democrat, we just follow who we feel to be the best candidates. It could be from either party. Right now I have no idea who to trust, what to believe because I know these candidates are going to sweet talk us, and make a whole bunch of promises, I have seen it over and over. Oh, by the way, my husband actually loved Texas, he served his mission there. He actually wanted to move there.


----------



## Storked

:)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I was doing so well as then all if a sudden I want to cry. Stupid emotions. Stupid TWW :(

it hits us all from time to time chick hope u feel better, 
i went for U/s no results till tmoro, but that is fast :) money talks ha ha 
off to galway now, i feel much better but stil weird so will do my best to enjoy the break adn forget the crap :) talk soon xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

love to all im on the run xxxx


----------



## Storked

We will impatiently be awaiting your return Laura. As well as your test results :kiss:
Have fun!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I was doing so well as then all if a sudden I want to cry. Stupid emotions. Stupid TWW :(




aaronswoman79 said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my im so sorry you witnessed that. So very sad. Your dh is so strong. :hugs: the lady driving a station wagon died after being cut out of her car and her son died 30 mins after. The man in the truck it was completely flipped and he had to be cut out thru bottom of truck floor the dog was in the back seat of truck died shortly after being rescued. It was very sad and numbing. But thank god for other vehicles not being involved. We heard the crash in our office but lady next store called police. Ambulance was already there bc it happened right outside there building. I couldnt imagine watching such a young girl lose her life :( so sad. Is your dd okay or does she still remember?
> 
> Is it just me or does today feel depressing. I don't know if its the weather or what. I went to our local health food store, parked the car and saw a pregnant woman from outside. She was probably as far along as I would have been right now. Believe it or not, I started crying and couldn't go into the store, and I was with my daughters in the car. So I tried to cry as quiet as I could. Its not that I was jealous of her, it just reminded me of how far along I should have been. back to the horrible accident, My daughter still remembers because she was 12 at the time. The little one doesnt seem to recall. My husband handled it well, he has seen many deaths in his life. He grew up during civil war in El Salvador, so he saw many people killed execution style right in front of him, and he was a child at the time. I on the other hand would totally freak out and be traumatized if I witnessed anything like that.Click to expand...

So sorry girls. I dont know whats in the air thats making things emotional right now. "hughs: to you both... and to everyone. Jessica, its still so hard for me to see pg women. I too do the same thing and say "I wouldve been __ far along by now". Our rainbow babies are on thier way, I can feel it! I now try and look at these women and think "What if they were in the same situation and me and now are pg with thier rainbow baby". I know its still so hard but the day will come when its our turn and we will have our little ones. Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jen, OMG!! That is terrible and sorry that you had to see that. I really pray for those affected by the accident and my hearts go out to them. :cry:

How are you holding up hun?

Oh, dh says thank you for all the well wishes heheh :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Oh and HAPPPY BIRTHDAY TO LAURA!!! Enjoy your time away and hope the us goes/went well this morning!! xoxo :fool:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Quick question people, i am repeating myself kind of in case my last post was missed, i think i may be wishing myself pregnant but ive only just noticed actually..

3 weeks ago, dnc, have had negative pregnancy tests for two weks so hormones have gone. Pregnancy symptoms disappeared a week before dnc.

Just noticed, i have a runny nose and keep sneezing but i dont feel full of cold, i had a slight spotting yesterday, which if i calculated right, is about 5 dpo , i have itchy bumps on my tummy, and i cant stop peeing, just suddenly realised these are all symptoms i had literally as soon as i conceived with my last pregnancy, could it be possible?? We have bene actively trying at the go ahead from my doctor, we have been trying since 19th August, every night bar two i think as i feel fine physically. But i have just noticed these symptoms, i know i might be wishing myself pregnant, but i have the bumps that are itchy on my belly like i had the first three weeks of my last pregnancy... When would be earliest i could test if i have no idea when my period should be due after dnc?? 

I dont even mind if i get a BFN to be honest i will just have to speak to the doctor but id just like to try it

Please help xx


----------



## jen435

Hi!! First off im so sorry for your loss :hug: Ttcsecerts you could be pregnant as i hear your most fertile after a d&c that is as long as.uovulated. Fxd for you i would test when your ready. Af usually comes btw 5-6 wks after d&c so maybe then? 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura we will miss u!!! Enjoy your getaway! Happy birthday!! Anxiously awaiting the news!!! :)


----------



## jen435

Jessica must agree with amy try to be positive when i see pg ladie. Its the teens i get upset about. But trying not to. Your poor daughter i guess her a bethany will always have that fear :( :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy thank you! Im okay just felt bad for the ppl is all. And the doggy. How are you?

Yay bethany so close to testing :) being emotional is a good sign :)


----------



## jen435

Ladies whats ur take on bd everynight? Do u think it leads to blanks and low sperm count? Trying to get an idea of if everyother or everynight is best for ttc. Ideas??


----------



## Storked

Jen I still have until like the 18th. I think I am just going nuts lol!
As for when to BD...I go every night. Hard to do every other night- rubs y husband wrong. He doesn't like to feel that I am using him. Even if I am ;)

TTCSecrets, I would think that if you are having symptoms then you should be able to test? HCG appears after implantation and that should also e when you start showing symptoms. Though I never had symptoms until week 6 of my pregnancy.

Amy, trying to be less emotional today but last night was not terrible. My husband held me when I cried and we even talked about the miscarriage. It was a good thing :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen: Thankyou, i just dont really think its probable that in four weeks ( one week prior to dnc ) i have lost all my pregnancy symptoms, had a dnc , and then got pregnant, and instantly had three or four pregnancy symptoms return.. Seems too good to be true ?

Ive managed to book an emergency blood test tomorrow morning, well a doctors appointment to see if i can have one. To see if that sheds any light, i do have pregnancy tests but they are cheapies that only measure 40mlu , and i dont really want to go and buy an expensive one for like £9 - £12 for it to be negative seems daft, but i mean the itchy belly, the sneezing, the lot..

Im wondering if its possible to have kind of a pregnancy come down? Like my symptoms stopped 4 weeks ago so i knew something was wrong before i booked the scan, but like maybe my symptoms went from my previous pregnancy, and now the hormones have gone down im wondering if the symptoms are there but just a comedown? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, hugs from me too doll!!! xoxo :kiss:

Jen, I hear ya and would feel the same way. I just hope that thier loved ones are able to cope and very sad for those involved and the doggy :cry:

TTCsecrets, first off so sorry fo ryour loss :( My symptoms kind of stopped a week before we mc but I still hadnt noticed.. just thought I was coming up to my 2nd trimester so thought thats why I was feeling better but all other symptoms were still there. The rest didnt go away until after my d&c. I didnt get my first af until 6 weeks later but I too have read that you are most fertile right after a d&c. DH and I didnt bd after our d&c so I couldnt tell you if that were true but if you re feelign sypmtoms then maybe try and test? I didnt get a - hpt until about 3-4 weeks after and then af came about 2 weeks later so not sure what to say. I would say try and take a hpt and see what it says but I would try and talk to the dr and have them take blood. Thier tests are more accurate anyhow. fx that you get the outcome you are looking for!


----------



## jen435

Hugs it makes sense what ur saying. Wishing you well on your blood test. Glad they will do that for you. Bfns are disappointing i think at this point your doing the right thing. Babydust to you keep us posted.

Bethany so glad your dh was so comforting. I wondering if u ovulated early. So excited 12-13 days away til u might test :)

Do you think bd everday 24hrs apart decreases or increases chances for pregnancy? just wondering what everyone thinks! I read in a book it takes 48 hrs to produce the amount of swimmers needed to get pregnant. But then heard everyday for quality purposes. What do u ladies think?


----------



## Storked

Thanks Amy!

Sorry TTCSecrets but I told you all I know on the other thread :(

Jen, maybe I did O early. That would be nice lol! As for swimmers...I have read conflicting things on this issue. I read that you should BD every other day for more sperm but I have also read that you should BD every day for higher quality sperm. Something about how the longer sperm stays in the guy, the higher the rate of abnormal sperm. :-/


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, does make sense..

I mean part of me is thinking, you are imagining symptoms.
But them i think. Well the itchy bumps are there on my belly like they were last time..
I keep sneezing and my nose is running.. Like last time
And just the general * I dont feel right* Feeling...


Fair enough the I dont feel right feeling could be in my head but im sure i cant wish myself to have a sneezing fit and have itchy lumps on my bellys ?

I have tried googling it and people do get pregnant straight after, i had BDd every day since the 19th August bar a day or two, but i thought well surely you cant have a miscarriage,relief of symptoms, then it all back again within three weeks. Just seems too soon to be real. Id love it but not getting hopes up, im gonna go into the doctors tomorrow with the attitude of the worst it could be is remained tissue. Sorry i hate that phrase with a passion...xxx


----------



## jen435

That happened to amy :( hope you get the anwser your hoping for! Goodluck and lots of babydust. Your body wouldnt get pregnant again unless it thought it was ready. Least thats how i feel.

Okay i read same thing bethany. Dh and i are having fun daily so guess ill stick to that this cycle also :) puts my mind at ease as do softcups :) i cant thank you enough for that info :) rather healthy swimmers then abnormal ones :) 

I cant wait for you to.test bethany sept 18th will be here soon! :) lots of baby dust.your way for that amazing bfp! As amy says this month feels sooo lucky! :)


----------



## jen435

Miss laura already! Cant wait to hear all about her trip.and the news!


----------



## jen435

Horseypant how are you?


----------



## Storked

I hope it is lucky for all of us Jen :D
Yeah I love the softcups and I feel more in control by BD every day anyways. Plus they get all suspicious with the every other day business ;)


----------



## jen435

Your so right! :) so glad i have you ladies to talk to! :) your all the best!


----------



## mommylov

So true!! lol I better switch it up and do everyday this time! hahah


----------



## Storked

I feel the exact same ladies :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

DAILY :dust: TO EVERYONE...




THIS IS THE MONTH!! :)


----------



## Storked

And even if it isn't the month, we are close to those rainbows and we need positive vibes for them :D

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> And even if it isn't the month, we are close to those rainbows and we need positive vibes for them :D
> 
> :dust:

YUP, for sure!!! :hugs:


----------



## xxserendipity

hi everyone been using ovulation tests since my d&c on the 9th aug and today i got a positive but ive never used them before so a bit confused as what that means does it mean im ovulating now or will do soon and when should we dtd??? x


----------



## horseypants

ahhh you ladies are my daily ray of sunshine. even though i wake up to a million posts, it's the best reading ever. welcome secret. sorry we met this way but happy you are here. i'm more than a week away from o but doing well and feeling more relaxed this cycle after a couple rounds of dissappointment. i think what i needed was to chill out.

my take on how often to bd: if you are worried about increasing sperm quality do it every day. if you are worried about sperm quantity, every other day is good. you'd only really know which you're after if you've had OH's fishies tested... i like every day but will settle for every other! 

xo everyone


----------



## mommylov

Hiya Horsey! :wave: Hope youre doing well.

Looks like some of us are close to the big O if not there already or going to be by the end of the month... Hoping all of our rainbow babies are on thier way whether this month or next or whenever is right! :happydance:


----------



## xxserendipity

ttcsecrets with my first mc i tested exactly 4 weeks after id started bleeding and got a bfp my pregnancy actually dated back to before i mc :/ so it can happen fingers crossed this time i had to have a d&c and didnt get a negative test till 2 weeks later so ive been classing that as day one and hpping to get af 4 weeks later today is day 13 and i got a positive opk so that seems about right we've been naughty and decided not to wait for af before start to try again so hopin in a couple of weeks i'll be gettin a bfp xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Serendipity, I too have never used opk and missed my chance this month (As I think you are suppose to start them on cd5 and I am already at cd8 today :( ) but I know the other girls in here have used them so they may know more about it. I bought the yes/no kind and I read that when you get a yes, that means to start :sex: then as you will o in a day or too so I would think thats what the + means too... that you are going to o soon too.


----------



## horseypants

xxserendipity, get busy! it means you will probably o within 12-36 hours and you need the fish to get there while the egg is still good. it takes a half a day or 24 hours for them to travel. this is what i've gathered anyway ;)

what kind of o tests are you using? if the smiley face ones, :sex:


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, i feel like this month could be it for us <3 <3 <3
i'm going to o probably next weekend, in about ten days or so
OH and I keep joking with eachother that we better save it and start bding every day starting tuesday lol


----------



## xxserendipity

no just some cheap one from ebay hun when they are gone im gonna buy some decent ones if i need to, well i tested at 2pm and got very nearly positive so tested again at 6pm and it was positive so dragged up hubby upstairs lol x


----------



## xxserendipity

ttcsecrets with my first mc i tested exactly 4 weeks after id started bleeding and got a bfp my pregnancy actually dated back to before i mc :/ so it can happen fingers crossed this time i had to have a d&c and didnt get a negative test till 2 weeks later so ive been classing that as day one and hpping to get af 4 weeks later today is day 13 and i got a positive opk so that seems about right we've been naughty and decided not to wait for af before start to try again so hopin in a couple of weeks i'll be gettin a bfp xx


----------



## horseypants

ok just making sure you know the line is supposed to be as dark as the control line (not like an hpt). sounds like you know what you're doing and my work here is done lol :plane:


----------



## xxserendipity

yeah most of the month ive very faint or no line at all hun but today was dark and tonight darker than the control line so fingers crossed x


----------



## Storked

Serendipity, my understanding is that it means that you will ovulate between like 24-36 hours maybe? Unsure.

Horsey, I love reading updates on this thread too :D
Do you think you will feel as chill in the TWW? :) way to compromise on the Great Sperm Debate muahahahaha!

Amy, I love reading how excited you and Horsey are! Lucky cycles! :happydance:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Serendipity, thankyou for your reply.. I just think its weird my sympos have come back the exact same 4weeks lter. Got to go doctors tomrow to see if ican get a blood test.. So should i count 4 week after the few days ater dnc bleeding ended n test then?x


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks storked does that mean we did it to soon? :/


----------



## Storked

Nah you didn't do it too soon. You want sperm in you and waiting ASAP for that eggy :)


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks storked does that mean we did it to soon? :/


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I was doing so well as then all if a sudden I want to cry. Stupid emotions. Stupid TWW :(
> 
> it hits us all from time to time chick hope u feel better,
> i went for U/s no results till tmoro, but that is fast :) money talks ha ha
> off to galway now, i feel much better but stil weird so will do my best to enjoy the break adn forget the crap :) talk soon xxxxxxxClick to expand...

You enjoy that trip!! You deserve it. Hope your U/s results give you the answers you need.


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Serendipity, thankyou for your reply.. I just think its weird my sympos have come back the exact same 4weeks lter. Got to go doctors tomrow to see if ican get a blood test.. So should i count 4 week after the few days ater dnc bleeding ended n test then?x

im not sure hun did u check for when ur homone levels were back to normal that when ive dated from it also happened to be the day my bleedin stopped x


----------



## horseypants

ha, will i feel as chill in the 2ww HA! we can dream! really though, i dont know but it is possible. i havent been poas because of course there's no reason to. -until today! i did an opk and realise i only have like 5 cheapie ones. i dont want to buy more! i have the smiley face ones too! but i like to save those for when it looks like the cheapie ones are getting close - cause you can see a progression on those...... i have a million hpts.............. ok maybe not quite as chill when it comes 2ww time, but maybe! i've actually been having an easier time at work altely cause the difficult people are at the political conventions and not in the news studio. whew. wow life is better with that one guy gone. everything's just feeling chill and I hope it lasts afte rthey get back, but realistically maybe not. ...OH is being reasonably sweet lol. that had better last.

great sperm compromise :rofl:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Serendipity... I was oing it myself at ome with rgnancy tests, i hd stron positivefor three days, then three faint positives, then for two weeks i have had pure negatives which i ASSUME means my levels are at least belw 10mlu which is the sensitivity of the tests i use xxx still unsure, but i definitely dont feel right :/ Im so worried my hands are actually shaking, :/ xx


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov, i feel like this month could be it for us <3 <3 <3
> i'm going to o probably next weekend, in about ten days or so
> OH and I keep joking with eachother that we better save it and start bding every day starting tuesday lol




Storked said:


> Serendipity, my understanding is that it means that you will ovulate between like 24-36 hours maybe? Unsure.
> 
> Horsey, I love reading updates on this thread too :D
> Do you think you will feel as chill in the TWW? :) way to compromise on the Great Sperm Debate muahahahaha!
> 
> Amy, I love reading how excited you and Horsey are! Lucky cycles! :happydance:

Horsey, I think soo too... for us all! Ive really been asking that this happen for us all. I know Laura has to wait until the end of the month but I really pray that we all have our growing bumps together... whether someo get it this month and others next month. I cant wait!!!! 

LOL Bethany... you crac me up! Youll be there too... pos thinking!!! 

I start o next week. Wed is my first green day according to cycles page and it was right on last time since it only took us once to conceive and it has always been right on regarding af so Im hoping its right again! So dh and I are going to start bd this weekend to get some boys in there and ready! heheh


----------



## horseypants

secrets this is complicated calculus good luck. in the end, i think the quickest way to know early is 2 blood tests to see whether hcg levels are going up or down


----------



## xxserendipity

yeah thats what i did just kept testin till i got a negative id prob wait till 4 weeks after ur first negative but at least u know if u test sooner and get a bfp its a new pregnancy fingers crossed hun x


----------



## horseypants

guys, i am a compulsive list gatherer and if you don't mind, here it goes:

jen435 -
lilesMom - happy bday! ultrasound results coming soon <3
Storked -
horseypants - cd11 (expecting to o on cd21)
mommylov - cd8
aaronswoman79 -
xxserendipity - cd13 and positive opk today! :sex:
TTCSecrets - possible :bfp:

haha, im a bossy pants. can you guys all sign up for fertility friend and post your charts in your signature so I will know for my lists! :jo:


----------



## mommylov

wait.. did I miss something? Whats the list for? lol


----------



## horseypants

heh. i am going to try to see where we are at with ttc and put it down. correct me or fill in the blanks :) or tell me stop it lol - where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, I can believe that he lives a lot of them. Mormonism isn't just a religion but also a way of life. It can be hard to escape (totally know from personal experience lol). I love love love tea but my grandmother served it to me at a young age. And it has to be sweet and icy cold hehe. Not a fan of the taste of coffee or alcohol but I think it is like you said, didn't grow up with them at all.
> Molly Mormon and Peter Priesthood are terms for your stereotypical uptight, righteous Mormons. And nothing wrong with it, just isn't me :) I don't scrapbook, obsess over food storage or even worry about the content of what I read, watch or listen to. My sense of self worth doesn't come from being a wife or a mother but from being me. I dunno, I guess I fight the culture sometimes. I'm not perfect and I don't strive for it. Makes you seem cold and flat. But that is just my perception from pretty much every Molly that I know. So I have a lot of...disgust for it all.
> Haha how does he love Cali? Good for him for getting out of Utah. My husband actually moved to Texas when we were dating from Utah. I know he misses it sometimes though I really don't grasp why.
> You married a RM huh? Very cool! Which part of Texas did he serve? My husband served in Thailand which is why he is fluent. He still reads the scriptures in Thai every day. Pretty cute lol.
> So glad that it looks like AF is here. Fingers crossed for no weird spotting- I had that with my first AF. Felt like it stopped and started. Ugh.
> Politics...so glad that you and your husband agree. Mine being my opposite wouldn't be bad if he just didn't "debate" things with me. And he isn't always logical about things either. He is deeply religious and sometimes his reasoning behind things isn't factual, but more based in faith. Which annoys me deeply. How can you reason with someone who isn't being reasonable? You can't win.
> I really don't understand how he can be that way and be a scientist. He is a conflicted individual. Must be part of why I like him lol

Actually my husband never like Utah. He was just there because his family was. But he has told me he didn't like the culture there. I have never been to Utah, but I would actually like to go there someday. My husband was disowned by his whole family after he left Utah. So unfortunately he has no relationship with them. Really sad, especially for my children. But what can you do? My children have 1 grandmother here (my mother) who cares for them dearly. I wish they could have a grandpa too, but my father died 5 years ago. So in a way we are pretty isolated. So off the something more upbeat. lol. My husband served In McAllen, Texas. He had a great time there. Whats interesting is that my husband loves California, but doesn't like the culture here either, he says its too liberal for him. lol. Maybe he is a middle of the road kind of guy. As for me, love San Francisco, it really is a beautiful city. Never get tired of it. Hows life in Texas?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!

Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx


----------



## mommylov

Yes secrets... blood test is the best way. I didnt test until dr told me to. Did once after D&C after she told me to came back +.. went in and they did blood work and my levels were at 16 so that showed that I was well on my way to 0 but a hpt wont tell you that. I would wait for the blood test, it will put your mind at ease hun. :)


----------



## mommylov

@ horsey... Ohhhhhhhh! lol IM cd8 today


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!
> 
> Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx

For sure!!! I dont plan on telling anyone except you ladies until I am at 20 weeks.. I MIGHT tell dh.. lol jk ofcourse I would tell him


----------



## horseypants

good luck ttcsecrets. i've got my fingers crossed for you. the ladies on here are very good for my positive mental attitude. ----to be honest, on some days, they are solely responsible for it :rofl: they will lift yours too im sure!


----------



## mommylov

Awww ditto horsey!!

ttcsecrets... I agree! These girls are just the best and have put me is such a great positive place and are SO great and making it known that you are not alone. They are angels! :hug:


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, what's your average o day?


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica must agree with amy try to be positive when i see pg ladie. Its the teens i get upset about. But trying not to. Your poor daughter i guess her a bethany will always have that fear :( :hugs:

I will try and look at things in a positive way. Why do the teens get u upset? It seems like everyone pregnant gets me upset. I just feel so envious, i want to be them. I want to look down and see my pregnant tummy. Its not so much jealousy towards them, because I would never wish miscarriage on anyone, not on my worst enemy (although I have none. lol.) I just ask why I couldn't get that far. I know I have to get over it, especially if I want to move on and get pregnant again, and be more positive. Its just so hard.


----------



## Storked

Horsey, I think I was chill until this wait. Now I just want to know damnit ;) but yay for peace at the workplace and a sweet spouse! Isn't it awesome when things fall into place like that?
Oh and for the list: CD22 and going to test on the 18th :D

Amy, hope your days are right! But get busy just in case ;)
And I would go nuts (in the best way ever) if we did all get our BFPs at the same time!

Jessica, Texas is hot. And most likely too conservative hehe. You aren't missing out on much in Utah but what a freaking shame that his family would disown him like that. Totally not very Mormon of them- we are supposed to love our family, always and forever. Makes me sad for him. And how sad for the kids to have grandparents who would do that- thank goodness for your mom!

TTCSecrets, I won't tell anyone but the ladies on here when I get my BFP. And my husband and mom. But that is it. My support system. This is a great group of ladies!


----------



## TTCSecrets

They do , all of you ladies :) I cant talk to anyone about it, i dont really have any family, just my partner and his family , but when i talk to people about it all they sai is Oh relax itll happen when ts time, but you ladies are probably the same, people saying that doesnt help, i dont want people to tell me to wait and relax, how can i?! So at least on here people understand, i just hope we all get our sticky beans soon i really do, im definitely just going to request a blood test, and maybe a follow up one a week after to see if hormones decreasing or increasing, im secretly hoping for the latter, yeah all i will tell is you ladies here and then my other half, it was weird because i havent spoken to him about this that ive spoken to you about, but a couple of hours ago, he saw the rash on my belly and kept getting me toilet paper to blow my nose and then said, why are u peeing so much? And i said hormones, and he said, why do i get this butterfly feeling that you are pregnant again? And i thought ooo we are connected lol! So im not mentioning it to him in case we arent pregnant again, would feel like the MMC all over again :/ xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh and also, i keep not seeing posts to me because i dont remember choosing the username TTCSecrets :/ lol! But my names Natasha :) xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, trying to be less emotional today but last night was not terrible. My husband held me when I cried and we even talked about the miscarriage. It was a good thing :)[/QUOTE]

isnt that the best feeling when the man you love holds you at your most vulnerable time. Sometimes when Im crying my husband just looks at me like he doesn't know what to do, and in my head i am scream hold me damn it! I just don't tell him because I want it to come from him, you know? Im glad u and your hubby had that intimate time.


----------



## xxserendipity

horseypants said:


> guys, i am a compulsive list gatherer and if you don't mind, here it goes:
> 
> jen435 -
> lilesMom - happy bday! ultrasound results coming soon <3
> Storked -
> horseypants - cd11 (expecting to o on cd21)
> mommylov - cd8
> aaronswoman79 -
> xxserendipity - cd13 and positive opk today! :sex:
> TTCSecrets - possible :bfp:
> 
> haha, im a bossy pants. can you guys all sign up for fertility friend and post your charts in your signature so I will know for my lists! :jo:

whats fertility friend hun?? x


----------



## Storked

Amy and Horsey, this is a great PMA thread :)

Jessica, chiming in on preggo ladies. My niece is 19 and just had a baby. Single mom. I can't even stand when she sends me a picture of her son. I just feel that it is so unfair. Hate to feel that way but I do. I just have to automatically delete any messages from her because I know that she just won't understand it even if I say something. New motherhood is just too...consuming for her to ever mentally place herself in my shoes.


----------



## horseypants

ooooh mommylov, my first green day is next wednesday too! we get to be in the 2ww together :dance:

hey take a look at my fertility friend calendar and tell me whether you guys have any guesses about why i have so many green and yellow days. is this what your chart looks like mommylov? or is there more ambiguity in mine. see why OH and i are planning to dtd everyday for a week starting tuesday?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Jessica, it was nice of him to hold me. He didn't before. I wish I knew why they are so uncomfortable about it. Ah well.

Natasha, nice to know your name lol! I'm Bethany

Horsey, no promises on Fertility Friend lol


----------



## xxserendipity

hi natasha and Bethany im Danni x


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov, what's your average o day?

cycle is usually 28-30 days and my app shows next wed fx! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> guys, i am a compulsive list gatherer and if you don't mind, here it goes:
> 
> jen435 -
> lilesMom - happy bday! ultrasound results coming soon <3
> Storked -
> horseypants - cd11 (expecting to o on cd21)
> mommylov - cd8
> aaronswoman79 -
> xxserendipity - cd13 and positive opk today! :sex:
> TTCSecrets - possible :bfp:
> 
> haha, im a bossy pants. can you guys all sign up for fertility friend and post your charts in your signature so I will know for my lists! :jo:
> 
> whats fertility friend hun?? xClick to expand...


Can i make a fertility chart thing if i dont know when my periods are because of DnC?? Or cant i??

Yay i actually feel part of something now im on your list horsey haha! XXx


----------



## Storked

Horsey what are yellow days for? Mine just shows green for fertile time (I use P Tracker on my phone)


----------



## horseypants

xxserendipity, it's a really good site for charting your cycle. i have an application that i downloaded to my phone where i keep track of my temperatures every morning and also opks, and it tells me when to expect o and af. i really recommend it. the first few months i used it, i only put my period in there and it was pretty helpful for me because after my first mmc, i was having a hard time figuring out my cycle. --and my body had a hard time figuring it out too, so that's why i started temping. anyway, it's a mouthful, but i dont normally advertise for companies lol and i really recommend this. you can go to fertility friend dot com and sign up for a free account. ive never paid for mine...........


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi danni!! Ooo i actually for the first time snce the operation feel quite positive and like , its more fun with us all doing this .. i dont mean fun but i mean like, i feel positively about doing it now rather than like im alone in the world trying to do it xxx


----------



## horseypants

hey storked, i posted a picture of my calendar, maybe that'll help...

want me to add you to the list? pleeese tell me your 411 :)

here's the list post i'm still editing: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/1018055-ttc-after-d-c-159.html#post21068833


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/2E8E753B-5194-4C8C-AADC-F43FC4DBCF99-18126-000014ED25754B8E.jpg

Here is mine for you horsey!


----------



## Storked

So is green real fertile and yellow the sort of fertile?


----------



## TTCSecrets

and sorry bethany only jsut seen your post!! Hello! xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Natasha and Danni!!! Im Amy :wave:

Mine doesnt look quite like that but almost.. Im going to try and post a pic and see if it works...
 



Attached Files:







cycles.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## mommylov

yay it worked!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Amy :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Can i still make a fertility chart thing like you guys have if i dont know anything about previous n future periods because of the DnC? Or is there a way around it thats accurate? x


----------



## mommylov

I think you can start one.. from experience with mine, the longer you do it the more accurate it will be. So in the begining it may be a little off but will get better as months go by :) I have been using mine for 2+ years


----------



## mommylov

weve got so many great ladies joining us now... hey, shoul dwe add real names on that chart too? LOL I have the worse memory so bare with me :blush:


----------



## TTCSecrets

what website is it on? I might make one now and as u say, dont take too much from it for this month, should i mark CD1 as my DnC or is it not worth making one until a few months time? Obviously if i dont get a BFP soon? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!
> 
> Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx
> 
> For sure!!! I dont plan on telling anyone except you ladies until I am at 20 weeks.. I MIGHT tell dh.. lol jk ofcourse I would tell himClick to expand...

I might even wait until my 3rd trimester to announce anything when I am preg. But I know a lot of people aren't stupid and are gonna see my huge stomach. I will just let them guess. I just don't wanna announce too early and have to tell everybody if something goes wrong.


----------



## TTCSecrets

To be honest amy i was just thinking of adding you great ladies onto my signature, your user and real name just so i dont forget in my sleep, like u i have a terrible memory, unless its song lyrics then i all of a sudden turn into an elephant lol xx


----------



## xxserendipity

hi Amy :) Horseypants i just downloaded the app will start using it once af arrives (if it does) xx


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> ooooh mommylov, my first green day is next wednesday too! we get to be in the 2ww together :dance:
> 
> hey take a look at my fertility friend calendar and tell me whether you guys have any guesses about why i have so many green and yellow days. is this what your chart looks like mommylov? or is there more ambiguity in mine. see why OH and i are planning to dtd everyday for a week starting tuesday?




TTCSecrets said:


> what website is it on? I might make one now and as u say, dont take too much from it for this month, should i mark CD1 as my DnC or is it not worth making one until a few months time? Obviously if i dont get a BFP soon? xxx


The one I use is cyclespage.com Its different than the one that Horsey is talking about but is simple enough for me lol Although I may look into thier app and enter my info and use that one but both seem to work just fine :)


----------



## Storked

Horsey uses fertility friend and Amy you use...? They all look similar so yay!

Natasha, like Amy said the longer you use them the more accurate they become. Mine is still kind of a guessing game since my cycles have been wacked up since my loss but pretty sure things are normalizing :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!
> 
> Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx
> 
> For sure!!! I dont plan on telling anyone except you ladies until I am at 20 weeks.. I MIGHT tell dh.. lol jk ofcourse I would tell himClick to expand...
> 
> I might even wait until my 3rd trimester to announce anything when I am preg. But I know a lot of people aren't stupid and are gonna see my huge stomach. I will just let them guess. I just don't wanna announce too early and have to tell everybody if something goes wrong.Click to expand...



See i said the same thing to the partner.. But he made a good point.. He said to be honest if u think about it, if someone has recently or in the past had a loss, i doubt they would want to ask you, because if you werent they would feel terrible, people will probably guess but not ask you, if that makes sense?

I think it will be hard for me to hold it, i was only three months at my MMC but i had put on a stone and a half and had a 6 month belly, hard to believe really, people started guessing when i was 9 weeks :/ xxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I think third tri is a great idea. I may adopt it for myself. Thanks!


----------



## Storked

Natasha I can't add any more names to my signature LOL! Even though my TTC buddies listed haven't been super active, I keep them there to show my support :)


----------



## mommylov

So this is a little random but I listen to all kinds of music.. at the moment some R&B came on my iphone and the song.... "Jeremiah - Birthday Sex" Good song but made me think of Laura since its her bday today and mine is on the 17th... lol Just thought it was funny!


----------



## horseypants

TTCSecrets said:


> Can i still make a fertility chart thing like you guys have if i dont know anything about previous n future periods because of the DnC? Or is there a way around it thats accurate? x

i say dont worry about accuracy - jsut start it whenever and put in whatever information you get as it happens. that worked for me :) and my cycles were really ALL over the place. i had a mmc and then long periods of bleeding and looooooong cycles. like 25 days off and on spotting followed by 52 days of nothing 

: (

then my cycles kept getting shorter and shorter, down to 37 and then 35 and 35 and then 31! when i got another bfp.

unfortunately, the baby stopped developing around 8.5 weeks and I had to have a d&c at 10 weeks. that was on may 10th and i'm still waiting for my cycles to normalise. my last one was 37 days and I think throughout my life 35 day cycles are normal for me, though i never really knew for sure before i started keeping track whilst ttc.

point is, you just put in info as it happens and it just makes life a little less mysterious as you go <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Horsey, I think I was chill until this wait. Now I just want to know damnit ;) but yay for peace at the workplace and a sweet spouse! Isn't it awesome when things fall into place like that?
> Oh and for the list: CD22 and going to test on the 18th :D
> 
> Amy, hope your days are right! But get busy just in case ;)
> And I would go nuts (in the best way ever) if we did all get our BFPs at the same time!
> 
> Jessica, Texas is hot. And most likely too conservative hehe. You aren't missing out on much in Utah but what a freaking shame that his family would disown him like that. Totally not very Mormon of them- we are supposed to love our family, always and forever. Makes me sad for him. And how sad for the kids to have grandparents who would do that- thank goodness for your mom!
> 
> TTCSecrets, I won't tell anyone but the ladies on here when I get my BFP. And my husband and mom. But that is it. My support system. This is a great group of ladies!

Same for me, husband and mom. Those 2 are my main support system. and now all of you ladies on here. I feel this is the only safe place for me to be able to talk about my early pregnancy, and if something goes wrong I know I have all of you to understand. You all are a Godsend for me.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> To be honest amy i was just thinking of adding you great ladies onto my signature, your user and real name just so i dont forget in my sleep, like u i have a terrible memory, unless its song lyrics then i all of a sudden turn into an elephant lol xx

I hear ya!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> To be honest amy i was just thinking of adding you great ladies onto my signature, your user and real name just so i dont forget in my sleep, like u i have a terrible memory, unless its song lyrics then i all of a sudden turn into an elephant lol xx




horseypants said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Can i still make a fertility chart thing like you guys have if i dont know anything about previous n future periods because of the DnC? Or is there a way around it thats accurate? x
> 
> i say dont worry about accuracy - jsut start it whenever and put in whatever information you get as it happens. that worked for me :) and my cycles were really ALL over the place. i had a mmc and then long periods of bleeding and looooooong cycles. like 25 days off and on spotting followed by 52 days of nothing : (
> 
> then my cycles kept getting shorter and shorter, down to 37 and then 35 and 35 and then 31! when i got another bfp.
> 
> unfortuantely, the baby stopped developing around 8.5 weeks and I had to have a d&c at 10 weeks. that was on may 10th and i'm still waiting for my cycles to normalise. my last one was 37 days.......
> 
> point is, you jsut put in info as it happens and it just makes life a little less mysterious as you go <3Click to expand...

:hugs: horsey... boy you and I seem to be same with lots! Our lo's heart stopped beating too amd measured about 8 weeks. I didnt find out until our 10wk us and had the d&c 2 days later :cry:


----------



## mommylov

Sad that we all have so much in common as far as our losses but I am greatful that it brought you all into my life. DH is amazing and has been the best support ever but its hard for him to relate sometimes and thats where you ladies have been a godsend!


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> Sad that we all have so much in common as far as our losses but I am greatful that it brought you all into my life. DH is amazing and has been the best support ever but its hard for him to relate sometimes and thats where you ladies have been a godsend!

Most definitely agree! xxx


----------



## mommylov

You brought up a good point... hope I got everyone on my sig :winkwink:


----------



## TTCSecrets

:) Brb Pizzas here!! xx


----------



## xxserendipity

how do i do that add all ur names just added some of u as friends x


----------



## mommylov

Laura is going to have quite a bit to read.. and she has only been gone for 8 hours so far! lol Oh well, Im sure she knows us :winkwink:

Miss you Laura!!


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> how do i do that add all ur names just added some of u as friends x

You edit your signature by clicking on the "quick links" drop down menu and then edit signature and then type in who you want :winkwink:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Is Laura TTC ? 2ww? xx


----------



## Storked

Amy, lol on the song! I actually played a song when I got ready this morning- haven't in a while! Aside from when doing cardio :)
And nice siggy ;)

Jessica, yes to hubby and mom and this board. I need this board. You are all a godsend for me as well.
When I was pregnant before I had started an account on babycenter and had to tell the settings when I miscarried just so I would stop getting horrible email updates on my baby. Will never go back to sites like that :-/


----------



## mommylov

She is out of town for a few days for her bday :) She is waiting to get some stuff cleared from her dr and then will be ttc


----------



## Storked

Natasha...pizza (drools)

Amy, Laura will have a ton of reading! :D


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, lol on the song! I actually played a song when I got ready this morning- haven't in a while! Aside from when doing cardio :)
> And nice siggy ;)
> 
> Jessica, yes to hubby and mom and this board. I need this board. You are all a godsend for me as well.
> When I was pregnant before I had started an account on babycenter and had to tell the settings when I miscarried just so I would stop getting horrible email updates on my baby. Will never go back to sites like that :-/

Me too!!! same app too!! and I had to cancel all the emails and everything I would get.. telling me how big my baby was and what to expect. It killed me to get those emails :cry:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww bless, well Hi Laura! When you come back online lol! And hope all goes well with the doctors :)))

Ohhh yesss pizza, its all ive eaten for the past 5 days , just because the thought of anything else makes me feel sick, how healthy am i! xx


----------



## Storked

Yeah Amy I had to just delete the app of it because it would not show that I wasn't pregnant, like the site. I will never go back to it :(


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I has spaghetti for breakfast the other day and am tempted to make it for dinner. But I just know that my spouse will whine :)


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks amy think i'll need to be on my laptop to do it im on ny phone now x


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha its funny you say that!! All i ate while i was pregnant ( and i swear on my life literally ) was spaghetti!! It got to the point where my partner didnt even ask what i wanted for dinner he just would ask what time i wanted dinner and get spag bol lol!! xx


----------



## xxserendipity

are any of u girls on facebook??


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> are any of u girls on facebook??


I am, Natasha Vienetta Moran :) xx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, mine was Cheetos. Embarrassing :)

I am on FB. Will PM you my name!


----------



## mommylov

My husband eats liek a bird but loves to snack... I can be the same way. He knew I was pg when I would just come home after work and go to sleep and not wake up until the next morning to go to work..and then a few other nights I would bring home random things like a pizza, milkshake.. just random things that I normally dont "crave". The day that I almost finished that whole pizza, he was scared lol but then was like ummmm I think you need to take a pg test and sure enough there was that wonderful pink line :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> My husband eats liek a bird but loves to snack... I can be the same way. He knew I was pg when I would just come home after work and go to sleep and not wake up until the next morning to go to work..and then a few other nights I would bring home random things like a pizza, milkshake.. just random things that I normally dont "crave". The day that I almost finished that whole pizza, he was scared lol but then was like ummmm I think you need to take a pg test and sure enough there was that wonderful pink line :)

Awwww :) Its funny they usually see changes in us before we do , im not sure if any of u guys can answer this, but if i do get a blood test tomorrow, will they be able to tell the same day whats happening or will i have to wait a few weeks or something? and can they tell by one blood test or will they have to do several.xxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, dh is the same way.. I can eat cereal any time of the day or eat leftovers no problem.. he whines about it but when I was pg he had no problem fending for himself. All the more reason why I want to be pg.. so many wonderful things come of it. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Oh did you guys ever crave Subway or Wendy's? All of the girls in my birth group craved food from those two places- once I hate a whole foot log sweet onion chicken teriyaki sandwich :)


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> My husband eats liek a bird but loves to snack... I can be the same way. He knew I was pg when I would just come home after work and go to sleep and not wake up until the next morning to go to work..and then a few other nights I would bring home random things like a pizza, milkshake.. just random things that I normally dont "crave". The day that I almost finished that whole pizza, he was scared lol but then was like ummmm I think you need to take a pg test and sure enough there was that wonderful pink line :)
> 
> Awwww :) Its funny they usually see changes in us before we do , im not sure if any of u guys can answer this, but if i do get a blood test tomorrow, will they be able to tell the same day whats happening or will i have to wait a few weeks or something? and can they tell by one blood test or will they have to do several.xxxClick to expand...

I think it depends on your dr but mine was able to tell me the next day. I went in and gave blood at 4 pm and they had the results for me the next morning.


----------



## Storked

Yeah y'all are making me more baby hungry :)
It has cheered me immensely!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Oh did you guys ever crave Subway or Wendy's? All of the girls in my birth group craved food from those two places- once I hate a whole foot log sweet onion chicken teriyaki sandwich :)

Subway.. YES!! Big time... veggire delight with no mayo or mustard or cheese (I dont know why but I didnt care for the condements) but with oil and vin and salt and pep... they knew me within 6 weeks lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats a positive thing then :)

Thankyou, All i craved with my last was spag bol, sour skittles, and apple and raspberry juice.. The most weird thing i found was that from the moment i got pregnant i couldnt drink tea, even the smell made me sick, but i usually drink it from when i wake up til when i go to sleep haha! 

Thats the only thing thats making me think maybe im not pregnant again after all because im still drinking tea and have no food cravings, just hte very early signs i had last time xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Baby hungry is an understatement i think lol, i feel so much better but i also feel more like, i wanna be pregnant yesterday lol! So impatient! x


----------



## Storked

They knew me too!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right, well i cant get up in the mornings at the moment, and i HAVE to get up tomorrow to go doctors, Hope u all sleep tight im gonna go do some more baby dancing ( cant hurt can it ;) ) And get some shut eye! Ill catch up tomorrow after doctors and cleaning! HAve a good night sleep ladies Take Care Speak Soon <3 xxxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

night night natasha x im off to girls sweet dreams to u all x


----------



## Storked

Have fun girls! 

Anyone have suggestions for a dinner that includes chicken? I am leaning toward grilled chicken and dirty rice.
I will brown all my beef tomorrow. I will! (dreads it)


----------



## xxserendipity

no more fun for me today hubby is already snorin next to me lol x


----------



## jen435

Wow ladies! Chatting away! :) 
i must agree with the food cravings all i wanted was fruit. Dunkin donuts bacon egg and cheese wrap and panera bread turkey bravo toasted with salad. Yum! Ladies be careful with lunch meat bc of listeria (sp?) so toast your subs ladies :) my fav is steak sub (mouth waters) 

i use a mess of websites and as far as i know i used d&c as cd1.thats terrible bethany the website couldnt be reset.

Www.countdowntopregnancy.com
fertilityfriend.com (horseypants)
cyclespage (amys)
www.countdownmypregnancy.com
and this lovely website :)
Okay jessica (arronswoman) natasha (ttcsecret??) bethany amy laura i know i missed someone or messed this up... Im so bad with my memory also but will get it! :) so glad to meet such great ladies to relate with. Its going to be great to have baby bumps so close together! :)


----------



## jen435

Hm chicken francesca, parm, stirfry, tenders, grilled. I love to marinade it. Whatcha decide?


----------



## xxserendipity

u missed me lol im danni x


----------



## jen435

Geuss dh and i are not going out after spending the afternoon prepping. All well he has a point wants to cut grass, and clean pool so tom i can get water tested and closing chemicals to put in. Then close it sat. Guess itll be a pizza night now :) he says he doesnt feel good so idk if we will bd tonight. Trying for tom and sat for sure :)


----------



## jen435

Sorry danni! Didnt mean too! Knew id miss someone.


----------



## Storked

No worries for me Jen- I pretty much hated meat when preggo :D
And tonight it will be grilled chicken on a bed of dirty rice. Then I won't have to cook until Sunday. Phew. Hate doing menus :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, try offering him hand relief and steal his sperm (whistles innocently)


----------



## xxserendipity

jen435 said:


> Sorry danni! Didnt mean too! Knew id miss someone.

dont worry hun :)


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Right, well i cant get up in the mornings at the moment, and i HAVE to get up tomorrow to go doctors, Hope u all sleep tight im gonna go do some more baby dancing ( cant hurt can it ;) ) And get some shut eye! Ill catch up tomorrow after doctors and cleaning! HAve a good night sleep ladies Take Care Speak Soon <3 xxxxx




Storked said:


> Have fun girls!
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a dinner that includes chicken? I am leaning toward grilled chicken and dirty rice.
> I will brown all my beef tomorrow. I will! (dreads it)

NIght Natasha!!!

Bethany... dont know if Im too late but pan glazzed chicken... super easy and a staple in my house! Take chicken breast, seanon with salt and pepper cook on each side for about 4 min (Just under cooked) then sprinkle basil on each side and cook another minute or so on each side then add honey and cook until honey is a little dark brown and thick (Not too think as it will thicken as it cools ) and serve! I serve that with green beans and instant stuffing...Mmmm think Im gonna make that tonight!


----------



## Storked

So me and my hubby have been hoping that we get pregnant this cycle or the next one because he will be travelling for two weeks at a time after that for work. We worry if he will be away when I am fertile. Anyone know if we could go to a sperm bank and pay to store his sperm, just for my usage? Trying to think ahead. Easier than dwelling on the TWW :)


----------



## Storked

Good to know that I inspired dinner Amy hehe! My hubby insists on meat and chicken is cheapest. That and I didn't brown and freeze all my ground beef today :)


----------



## jen435

Lol bethany :) he doesnt know about softcup he would be disturbed so sperm would die in air. Thanks though def gave me a laugh!

Amy yummy sounds good!


----------



## jen435

Brown and freeze ground beef? Am i missing something?


----------



## Storked

Jen I keep my softcups a secret too :)


----------



## Storked

Oh I buy the huge tubes of ground beef and cook in my electric skillet and then freeze in bags for later use in recipes :)


----------



## jen435

Us girls are so sneaky hehe


----------



## jen435

Oh cool you can cook then freeze ground beef. I had no idea! I always freeze mine raw. Whats the reasoning behind it? Just may have to do that too!


----------



## xxserendipity

jen435 said:


> Sorry danni! Didnt mean too! Knew id miss someone.

dont worry hun :)


----------



## jen435

Cool i just realized they have a thank you link! :) im slow sometimes. Better to see it late then never! :)


----------



## jen435

That ept comercial drives me nuts! Okay be positive bfp appears! Makes it look so easy! Grr lol


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Oh cool you can cook then freeze ground beef. I had no idea! I always freeze mine raw. Whats the reasoning behind it? Just may have to do that too!

Just shortens my cooking time :) when a recipe calls for me to brown and drain- I have already done it. A trick my sister taught me! I freeze my chicken raw though


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> That ept comercial drives me nuts! Okay be positive bfp appears! Makes it look so easy! Grr lol

Right??


----------



## jen435

I saw it last cycle during tww for first time and thought it was a sign wanted to run and test. Of course it wasnt. Great marketing technique grr


----------



## Storked

Yeah the last thing we need is to be worked up during the dang TWW


----------



## jen435

Exactly! They need a like button now like fb :)


----------



## Storked

I still wish FB had a dislike button hehe :D


----------



## jen435

That would be great! And after so many dislikes the post is deleted :)


----------



## Storked

Yes! Brilliant :D


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Cool i just realized they have a thank you link! :) im slow sometimes. Better to see it late then never! :)




jen435 said:


> Exactly! They need a like button now like fb :)

I hate those commercials too... makes me want to throw my shoe at the tv!:growlmad:

I kind of use the thanks button here as a "like/thanks" hehe. I think Laura does the same thing.. anyone else? :shrug: :flower:


----------



## mommylov

And "LIKE" on the idea of a dislike button for FB.. better yet Id take a "hate" button too! haha

Just had date night with dh.. it was sooo nice! Talked about everything and enjoyed my last glass of coke. He said he is 100% ready for tomorrow, this weekend, and next week! :sex: heheh fx!!!

Off to bed for me girlies, have a wonderful night and :dust: to those bd-ing tonight!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad you enjoyed your date night and last glass of coke :) yay for dh being 100% on your side. I really am excited for you!!! Cheering you on for a bfp! :)

Haha hate is such a strong word .. But would work :) i just noticed the thank button today! I wish i had the lil codes for faces etc. Im always in cell mode.

I must be ready to o i feel achey in upper body headache stomach sensations slight nausea and sore (.)(.). Oh the lovely signs. I only started with these after the loss. 14monthes of ttc and hardly ever had symptoms. Dreading work this week. Ill be at new office three 10-9hr days without my lead apron. I forgot it at my permanent weds job. All well hope they have digital and a lead wall and i dont have to take many xrays. Want my eggs n baby??? Protected just incase


----------



## jen435

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!
> 
> Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx
> 
> For sure!!! I dont plan on telling anyone except you ladies until I am at 20 weeks.. I MIGHT tell dh.. lol jk ofcourse I would tell himClick to expand...
> 
> I might even wait until my 3rd trimester to announce anything when I am preg. But I know a lot of people aren't stupid and are gonna see my huge stomach. I will just let them guess. I just don't wanna announce too early and have to tell everybody if something goes wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See i said the same thing to the partner.. But he made a good point.. He said to be honest if u think about it, if someone has recently or in the past had a loss, i doubt they would want to ask you, because if you werent they would feel terrible, people will probably guess but not ask you, if that makes sense?
> 
> I think it will be hard for me to hold it, i was only three months at my MMC but i had put on a stone and a half and had a 6 month belly, hard to believe really, people started guessing when i was 9 weeks :/ xxxClick to expand...

You would think people would guess but not ask, in the fear that they could be wrong, but unfortunately some people can be very intrusive or not care if you have had a loss. Like in my family for instance, there is always that particular family member that knows the wrong thing to say at the perfect time. Like there is a family get together and say you don't wanna drink any wine, and some jack ass goes and says, "I knew it, you are preggers!!! haha." When in fact im not. You never know. I was showing early also. Since this was going to be my third child and I was 18.5 weeks, I looked more like I was 5 months, which is not that much bigger. But I looked very pregnant, and my little boy was kicking away. I knew his sleeping patterns, knew when he woke up. Very loud noises would make him jolt. And bam, 2 days later he was gone.
I think I will go in hiding with the next pregnancy.lol. Just to avoid anything. Plus my docs say I would be on complete medical bed rest because I had preeclampsia with first daughter, almost happened with the second, and had complications with this one.


----------



## xxserendipity

mornin ladies had really bad trouble sleeping last night had everything swirling around in my head :( while layin there thinkin i had an idea and wondered if anyone would be interested n joinin a fb group if i made one?? i love babyandbump but would be so much easier on a fb group to keep up with everyones posts xx anyway on another subject the hubby came off hi bike yesterday on his way home from work and hurt his wrist it seemed fine last night so didnt think he'd broken it then today he woke in agony so hes had to take the day of work to go for an xray now i have bloody money to worry about ontop of everything else plus its a new job and hes still on trial so this could stop him gettin taken on long term :( he just rang and its not broken they think its seized up coz he's been avoiding moving it hope its feelin better by monday else we're buggered :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning guys! Im up nice and early , i knew id ignore my alarm so had to get my brother to wake me up so i had him banging on the door saying Tash ive made you a cuppa tea get the F up now lol! Brotherly love lol!

Just gotta wait an hour n then can set off to doctors! 

How are we!? Aww Danni u didnt sleep well ? I struggled to get off to sleep cos of this bloody runny nose i had to lay with tissue on the pillow cos its was just faling out of my nose like water (TMI) xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

what times ur appointment Natasha? i didnt get to sleep till gone 3 and had to be up with the boys for school at 7 so knackered now :( seeing as hubby is on his way home now i might sneek off for a nap later x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww bless ya :( Appointment is at half ten, time is dragging!!! I want a nap later.. Im starting to feel more and more pregnant, i feel exactly how i did the week before i found out i was pregnant, i either am or my body is playing cruel pregnancy come downs on me :( xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

:( think it would be very early for symptons and unfortunatly our bodys to play cruel tricks on us at times but fingers crossed hun u never know xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Its alright Danni we will have our bfps soon, im aiming for one by October, make it sound more realistic cos by then i should have had a cycle and AF and know where i am with ovulation, and just having sex every night except a few may help too haha, plus they say you are fertile for three months after so still got time :) Xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

testing my new signature!!! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yayyyyy!!! Oooo thank god im thinking more positive, like this morning im actually not going to be upset if im not pregnant again ill just know that ill ovulate in the next three weeks unless i have an anovulatory cycle, even if i do theres still october :) Or even might get a christmas pregnancy :) Either way hopefully we will both we pregnant by christmas :) Im sure of it xxx


----------



## Storked

Just woke up from a "nap". And now that the spouse and I have put off our trip for next weekend, I can do whatever. Yay! If only I could convince my cat to go to bed with me- he only wants to nap during the day :D

Jen, good signs and symptoms! Is there any way you can grab the lead apron dear? :hugs: and :dust:

Amy, yay for dates and you just made me miss soda so much lol! Will be strong. Glad you had a great time :D

Danni, I am not the most responsive on FB hehe. But you can start one if you would like and add me to it :) so what happened with the bike? Sorry things aren't going well honey

Natasha, do you sleep through alarms too? My mom even got me one once for deaf people and I slept through it as well :) KUP on the doctors!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah i really cannot get up :/ Ive been off work since the MMC and go back on Monday but ive not been getting to sleep til like 2/3am so been sleeping in til about 12.. Need to sort that out before i go back to work Monday :/ 

Think im just gonna go with the brother alarm and have him get me up every day, even my partner doesnt get up with alarms, hes so funny, because his ringtone is his alarm tone he just answers the alarm then goes back to sleep hahaha!! 

Ooo getting nervous now about doctors :/ Gotta leave in twenty mins.. Not looking forward to it xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right.. Doctors time!!! Speak soon girls xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

good luck hun xx Bethany he hasnt broken it thank god they think its seized up coz hes not been moving it coz of the pain, i'll add u hunni xx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thats true Horsey... I guess its the waiting game all over again!
> 
> Im going to request blood tests tomorrow, deep down im hoping its new pregnancy, but also just expecting the worst, i hope you all get your BFPs this month or next.. Would be nice especially since next time i get pregnant i dont want to tell anyone in case anything goes wrong, but will be nice to have support from the lovely ladies on here xxx
> 
> For sure!!! I dont plan on telling anyone except you ladies until I am at 20 weeks.. I MIGHT tell dh.. lol jk ofcourse I would tell himClick to expand...
> 
> I might even wait until my 3rd trimester to announce anything when I am preg. But I know a lot of people aren't stupid and are gonna see my huge stomach. I will just let them guess. I just don't wanna announce too early and have to tell everybody if something goes wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See i said the same thing to the partner.. But he made a good point.. He said to be honest if u think about it, if someone has recently or in the past had a loss, i doubt they would want to ask you, because if you werent they would feel terrible, people will probably guess but not ask you, if that makes sense?
> 
> I think it will be hard for me to hold it, i was only three months at my MMC but i had put on a stone and a half and had a 6 month belly, hard to believe really, people started guessing when i was 9 weeks :/ xxxClick to expand...
> 
> You would think people would guess but not ask, in the fear that they could be wrong, but unfortunately some people can be very intrusive or not care if you have had a loss. Like in my family for instance, there is always that particular family member that knows the wrong thing to say at the perfect time. Like there is a family get together and say you don't wanna drink any wine, and some jack ass goes and says, "I knew it, you are preggers!!! haha." When in fact im not. You never know. I was showing early also. Since this was going to be my third child and I was 18.5 weeks, I looked more like I was 5 months, which is not that much bigger. But I looked very pregnant, and my little boy was kicking away. I knew his sleeping patterns, knew when he woke up. Very loud noises would make him jolt. And bam, 2 days later he was gone.
> I think I will go in hiding with the next pregnancy.lol. Just to avoid anything. Plus my docs say I would be on complete medical bed rest because I had preeclampsia with first daughter, almost happened with the second, and had complications with this one.Click to expand...




xxserendipity said:


> mornin ladies had really bad trouble sleeping last night had everything swirling around in my head :( while layin there thinkin i had an idea and wondered if anyone would be interested n joinin a fb group if i made one?? i love babyandbump but would be so much easier on a fb group to keep up with everyones posts xx anyway on another subject the hubby came off hi bike yesterday on his way home from work and hurt his wrist it seemed fine last night so didnt think he'd broken it then today he woke in agony so hes had to take the day of work to go for an xray now i have bloody money to worry about ontop of everything else plus its a new job and hes still on trial so this could stop him gettin taken on long term :( he just rang and its not broken they think its seized up coz he's been avoiding moving it hope its feelin better by monday else we're buggered :(




Storked said:


> Just woke up from a "nap". And now that the spouse and I have put off our trip for next weekend, I can do whatever. Yay! If only I could convince my cat to go to bed with me- he only wants to nap during the day :D
> 
> Jen, good signs and symptoms! Is there any way you can grab the lead apron dear? :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Amy, yay for dates and you just made me miss soda so much lol! Will be strong. Glad you had a great time :D
> 
> Danni, I am not the most responsive on FB hehe. But you can start one if you would like and add me to it :) so what happened with the bike? Sorry things aren't going well honey
> 
> Natasha, do you sleep through alarms too? My mom even got me one once for deaf people and I slept through it as well :) KUP on the doctors!

Hiya girls!!!

Natasha, gl today hun and kup!!! :hugs:

Bethany, so sorry hun... Soda is yucky.. blah! I hated it.. it was the worst thing I have ever drank! (Better? :winkwink:) So glad you have a free weekend now that youre not going on your trip. Whatchya got planned?

Danni, I too dont do much on fb either.. I play games here and there and will like a post but all in all I dont do FB. I dont even have a real name on there! lol I mainly joined to play games when bored or some of my friends & family post pics of thier kids which I like to see but Im not friends with a bunch of people I know in real life.

Jen, hugs doll!! What are you going to do about the apron????

Horsey, Jessica, Laura.. and anyone I missed... HI!

Daily :dust: to all!!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Danni so sorry dh seized his wrist/hand. Sounds painful. Hope that heals fast. Btw yours and amys dhs im starting to think bikes are dangerous. :hug: 

Natasha goodluck today! Your symptoms sound so hard to sleep with. Glad your bro woke u up! Kup :)

Bethany yay!!! Free weekends are great! Enjoy! Hope you and kitty get your nap in! :)

Dh is so fustrating no bd last night and he is holdin off til midnight tonight if hes in the mood. He did this to me last time. Im fertile now!!!! About to ovulate in 12-24hrs. Sorry i vent about this just makes my body feel less stressed to tell someone. Easier to let it go kinda. Im so mad at him its not even funny. Ill be able to get lead apron weds since i work in that office then at 745am. I have to be at work very early mon and tues so ill def be without apron. Worse comes to worse and the xrays look unsafe ill lie and tell them im pregnant and see if they have one for me to wear or refuse to take the xrays. I mean most.offices have a lead wall and ill be happy with that. Its a temp job so just dont want to anger them. I only work one day a week for next three monthes atm so hoping i get a magical bfp this month. I definately have my o pains now on my left side!!! Opk test i take in two hrs. If its positive im going to bother him at work :) i am not letting this pass me by! I hope those softcups work and i have many swimmers there as we speak after all its been 32hrs since last bd. Grr to men lol. All well im much better now :)

Horseypants jessica hi!!!

Laura miss you!! Hope your enjoying your getaway :)


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Danni so sorry dh seized his wrist/hand. Sounds painful. Hope that heals fast. Btw yours and amys dhs im starting to think bikes are dangerous. :hug:
> 
> Natasha goodluck today! Your symptoms sound so hard to sleep with. Glad your bro woke u up! Kup :)
> 
> Bethany yay!!! Free weekends are great! Enjoy! Hope you and kitty get your nap in! :)
> 
> Dh is so fustrating no bd last night and he is holdin off til midnight tonight if hes in the mood. He did this to me last time. Im fertile now!!!! About to ovulate in 12-24hrs. Sorry i vent about this just makes my body feel less stressed to tell someone. Easier to let it go kinda. Im so mad at him its not even funny. Ill be able to get lead apron weds since i work in that office then at 745am. I have to be at work very early mon and tues so ill def be without apron. Worse comes to worse and the xrays look unsafe ill lie and tell them im pregnant and see if they have one for me to wear or refuse to take the xrays. I mean most.offices have a lead wall and ill be happy with that. Its a temp job so just dont want to anger them. I only work one day a week for next three monthes atm so hoping i get a magical bfp this month. I definately have my o pains now on my left side!!! Opk test i take in two hrs. If its positive im going to bother him at work :) i am not letting this pass me by! I hope those softcups work and i have many swimmers there as we speak after all its been 32hrs since last bd. Grr to men lol. All well im much better now :)
> 
> Horseypants jessica hi!!!
> 
> Laura miss you!! Hope your enjoying your getaway :)

Danni, so sorry about dh's wrist... and I think Jen is right, our dh and these bikes, sheesh! I think we need to take thier toys away from them.. WE should be thier only toys right now, right? heehhe Hope he feels better soon dear.

Jen, sorry dh is holding out. :( Whats his reasoning for not wanting to bd? I hope the cups work too... still not sure I get how that all works but I hope it works for you!! Remember we were talking about maybe him fearing going through a loss again... do you think that is the reason why he is holding out? Hugs chicky :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh Danni, dont know if you know my dh's bike story but basically 3 weeks ago (and 3 days before I got cleared from my dr to try again) he went on a bike ride with his friends. He went to this track that he showed me pics of from the week before and I saw they had some areas where you can go on some jumps. Basically told him to avoid those areas and what happened.... he went there and jump, sigh. Came home that night and could barely walk then called me the next morning and told me that he needed to go tot he dr because he could walk. I took him to urgent care and he bust both knees (tore both mcl's and one acl). He has been in braces sicne on both legs and did PT for a few weeks and is now getting better. We were told this week that he luckly doesnt need surgery but he is still not 100%. Makes bd a bit challenging and kind of weird but still nice. Ugh, men! lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey ladies! Thanks for the good lucks! How are we all??

Well i must say the doctors was pretty pointless too :/

She flat out refused a blood test because in her words *its pointless* i told her all my symptoms n how they have reappeared after 4 weeks of being gone, she said well it could be a new pregnancy but we can't be sure really, and i was like, yeah i know thats why im here? Blood tests or something? And she basically said that doing a blood test will only tell me the level my hcg is if any, and id have to repeat one in a week so will be three weeks before i get an answer, and in three weeks ill be able to do HPT, so basically she didnt want to waste her time :/

Now im left peeing on sticks that are negative, and i dont wanna go buying expensive ones to test next week/ She told me to test on the 17th because thats when my peiod is due, and i said well how do you know when my period will be due to DnC n she said, i dont know, im guessing...

They are paid all that bloody money to guess?! Seriously?

So now im debating on popping to ASDA nad getting a load of First Response ones ( from what i hear they are the most early one you can find ) And just accepting the money, doing one tomorrow morning, and then one next week at 4 weeks post DnC

God this is awful, do the doctors not realise that every day feels like an eternity when waiting to POAS?! 

I guarantee you ( i know this sounds awful ) that she hasnt been through TTC after MMC as im sure if she had she would have understood and been more helpful

She did say its doubtful to be remaining tissue or an infection because i would be in pain, she said either new pregnancy or its all in my head :/ Which i knew anyway? xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey ladies! Thanks for the good lucks! How are we all??
> 
> Well i must say the doctors was pretty pointless too :/
> 
> She flat out refused a blood test because in her words *its pointless* i told her all my symptoms n how they have reappeared after 4 weeks of being gone, she said well it could be a new pregnancy but we can't be sure really, and i was like, yeah i know thats why im here? Blood tests or something? And she basically said that doing a blood test will only tell me the level my hcg is if any, and id have to repeat one in a week so will be three weeks before i get an answer, and in three weeks ill be able to do HPT, so basically she didnt want to waste her time :/
> 
> Now im left peeing on sticks that are negative, and i dont wanna go buying expensive ones to test next week/ She told me to test on the 17th because thats when my peiod is due, and i said well how do you know when my period will be due to DnC n she said, i dont know, im guessing...
> 
> They are paid all that bloody money to guess?! Seriously?
> 
> So now im debating on popping to ASDA nad getting a load of First Response ones ( from what i hear they are the most early one you can find ) And just accepting the money, doing one tomorrow morning, and then one next week at 4 weeks post DnC
> 
> God this is awful, do the doctors not realise that every day feels like an eternity when waiting to POAS?!
> 
> I guarantee you ( i know this sounds awful ) that she hasnt been through TTC after MMC as im sure if she had she would have understood and been more helpful
> 
> She did say its doubtful to be remaining tissue or an infection because i would be in pain, she said either new pregnancy or its all in my head :/ Which i knew anyway? xxx

Oye! Are you kidding me?!!?!? I dont understand why she couldnt do a blood test. I dont believe that they would need to do multiple. I mean my dr did one without me even asking for it because she knew how badly we wanted to move on and my levels were at 16 by then. She had take so many blood samples before but that was to confirm the pregnancy and then after D&C they did one and she told me to take a hpt a week later and that if it wasnt - to come back in which I didnt need to because by then it was -. Either way, if your levels are in the 100's or even 1000's then I would think that would tell them something! The fact that mine were at 16 told my dr to tell me to wait a week to take my hpt. If it were high, then Im sure she wouldve wanted to do more testing but just that one test DOES help and they got the results the NEXT morning! 

I only have used the first response for the same reason (because it detects faster) and I took an ept when I was pg just to confirm it but other than that, I stick to first response. I know they are a little pricier but I just trust them more. Im so sorry your dr couldnt put your mind at ease today :hugs: I say try and wait to test until next week. Testing everyday may make you go crazy and spend lots of $$$ :( We are here for you!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Oh and as far as left over tissue.. I went through the same thing (The girls here know). So after my d&c I went in for a follow up a week later. They did an us on me and found something on the right side of my uterus. Thats where the baby was so they thought it was leftover tissue. Gave me meds to try and pass it at home and then I came back after another week and it was still there so then they thought it was a fibroid. Went home and after a week I passed something about the size of a dime but it was brown and kind of hard (Sorry TMI). I went back and they told me it WAS leftover tissue and that my body naturally took care of it... I didnt have pain or anything.. thought it was af. So even though you have tissue in you, it doesnt mean that you will be in pain just means that it isnt LIVE tissue. Thats what my dr told me. She did check me for infection before I passed it and told me that if I was in pain then to worry. All in all, I was worried the whole time and it felt like it too me FOREVER to get cleared from the dr. Everything happened within a month ... d&c 7/19/2012, cleared from dr 8/21/2012, af came 8/30/12... hang in there hun! xoxo


----------



## jen435

Im so sorry about ur doctor :(they obviously dont feel our pain. We are here for you! Could u possibly call your family doctor (make up an excuse your af is late got faint positive or something) just for bloodwork script? I only used that once (after d&c) since i was 5wks after and they sent me a script bc i honestly didnt want to go to ob at that point. It was to heartbreaking for me. My family doctor understood. I ended up not using script due to fear but maybe you can call yours and ask?:hug:

Just finished putting pool chemicals in! Only needed alklinity so it was easy! Its sooo hot today! I think im jump in for last time in two hrs. (filters running now)

Any plans for weekend? 

Oh and does anyone feel ovulation twinges? I did on my left side today lasted a min or two wow was it crampy! Hopefully those swimmers fertilize it! 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## mommylov

No O twinges yet but I know its coming.. I felt it after d&c but didnt know that was O until now hehe.. just waiting for the work day to be over then either tonight or tomorrow... we start :sex: Im so hopefuly this cycle and praying we catch that eggy on the first try again fx!!

Other than that, the only other plans is maybe unpack some more stuff in the house.. maybe go for a walk or something. How about you? Pool sounds nice!!!


----------



## jen435

Sounds relaxing amy! :) catch that eggy!!! :dust: to you! :)

Question does anyone have o- blood type and understand rh factor??? Im trying to understand it but ill be honest it confuses me.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun! Same to you and everyone else... lots and lots of :dust:

Im O+ so I have no idea :(


----------



## Storked

Amy, plans? We slept hehe. Had taken a long "nap" so were up most of the night, went to Dunkin Donuts (mmmmm!) and went back to bed lol!

Jen, VENT AWAY! I am totally here for you :hugs:
Yes, tell them you are fairly certain that you are pregnant so they dot make you do X-rays! And I hope your DH likes to be bothered at work (winks wildly at you)
Oh swimming sounds divine! And I think I have felt O pains when on the soy, but not positive :)
My hubby is o- and I am a+ so we are ok on RH factor. If I was a negative and he was a positive it could present problems I believe. But with o- being the universal donor...not sure if it is an exception to the rule?

Natasha, WTH? They couldn't do a quantitative blood test to just tell you how much hCG you have? Ridiculous. Sounds like she was full of it.


----------



## Storked

Oh and I am throwing in :dust: from me too :D


----------



## mommylov

DH is A+ and I am O+... is that bad or good? lol


----------



## Storked

It is good Amy. Only problems are when you are negative and he is positive. Can cause problems!


----------



## mommylov

oh phew!!!

Jen, I agree with Bethany!!!!


----------



## Storked

I am having such a hard time staying positive during this TWW and no idea why :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh no!!!! Dont stress out! Thats the last thing you want to do hun. Just focus on whats to come... your rainbow baby! :) Is there anything you like to do that would take your mind off of it? Movies, gym, reading...?


----------



## Storked

I have been trying and failing thus far :(
Not stressed exactly. Just sad. I can feel my November due date drawing closer and it just makes me so teary. Dang it!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Sorry for my late reply guys, my sister has been round for hours..Thanks for all the support.. She was so unhelpful it was unreal. I literally begd her for a blood test and she wouldnt =[

I feel all negative again :/ :( Hope u are all okay xx


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh sweetie... :hugs: We will never forget and not that we want to ever but you never know, your angel might be guiding his/her younger sibling right now and getting them ready to take the journey with you. By then you might be celebrating this new life! There arent words to take away that sadness but BIG BIG BIG hugs to you... Your lo is coming :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know this sounds daft but im just sat here crying and i dont know why.. I just dont know what to think or do or feel :'( I cant stop crying , i feel horrible :( Xxx


----------



## Storked

Sorry guys for bringing negativity to the thread. Don't want to bum y'all out :hugs:


----------



## Storked

You and me Natasha. You and me. Cry it out girl. Better than holding it in.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no.. cant let me girls get down!!!! And dont ever appologize for letting your feelings out... thats what we are here for! Maybe with all the changes going on and big O's and af coming, our hormones are just all over the place. I wish I could wrap my arms around you girls... :hugs: We just have to try and not let this get the best of us... lots of love dollys!!!!!


----------



## horseypants

and then you could eat a bunch of chocolate or meringues

i'm a believer in a good :cry: and then go have some fun this weekend xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## mommylov

Yes, dont hold back... we are all in this TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Are you girls home alone at the moment? Or are you with dh's?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im at the point where in my mind i am begging myself to stop crying, im srry to be negative too =[ I just cant talk to anyone at home :((( i need a BFP or at least an AF :/ Just want ME back xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

My DH is working :( Home alone :( xxx


----------



## Storked

My hormones are def all over the place Amy! Thanks :hugs:
I am home with the hubster who is ordering pizza. Mmmm.

Horsey...Godiva chocolate? Truffles? I got the champagne and rum truffles there once and they carded me. Does that even count as alcohol??


----------



## horseypants

oh YUM. that counts as both and sounds great after pizza. mm!


----------



## Storked

The things you learn Horsey :D Don't care! Those are the best truffles ever.
The talk of food is distracting me. Maybe I can eat my feelings :)

Natasha, I understand wanting to feel like yourself again


----------



## mommylov

Mmmm .. now thats the second person to mention pizza.. I think its going to be a pizza night for me too!!! :pizza:

Natasha, I hear ya babe. I felt the SAME way :sadangel:... chances are you are getting ready to o or are already and af will come soon after.. hang tight. I went from knowing everything that was going on with my body to now knowing nothing but after that first af, you will feel a million times better and the witch is on her way :witch:!!!

K, off from work now so gonna drive home.. be back on in about 15 mins (I live 10 miles from work :) )

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storked

You can't go wrong with pizza. We went with Pizza Hut. Our cat is in agony because he wants it lol


----------



## mommylov

Lol awww. We always have to tell one of ours that he is a cat is this is people food. He looks at us like I dont care, gimme!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I took a leaf out your book ladies and ordered a pizza :) Think im gonna get an early night and hopefully tomorrow brings something better :) Hope youre all okay, sleep tight :) xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hope you have a good night hun, enjoy the pizza! :)


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I will take a leaf out of your book and hope that tomorrow is better.


----------



## jen435

Ladies i feel like i missed so much in a short time

:hug: to all you lovely ladies! 

My cells battery is dieing got to be short.

Bethany sounds like you could be pregnant your emotional :) fxd

danni hugs hope you have your anwser soon. Fxd hang in there!

Enjoy ur pizza ladies! :) i now want chocolate :)

Oh and dh made my night we dtd :) softcups still in though im not laying down. Im sooo excited!

:dust: ill be back on once im home to charge my cell. Im over my sil house now :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> It is good Amy. Only problems are when you are negative and he is positive. Can cause problems!

So I am O+, does it matter what my husands blood type is? They said I was fine. Now I am confused. They have to test my husband too? How come they never did that? What are wrong with these people? Omg, could this have been a factor in my miscarriage? Now I am freaking out. I am going to have to look into this. By the way af definitely came, now I know why I was so freaking irritable and pissed the last week and a half.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Sorry for my late reply guys, my sister has been round for hours..Thanks for all the support.. She was so unhelpful it was unreal. I literally begd her for a blood test and she wouldnt =[
> 
> I feel all negative again :/ :( Hope u are all okay xx

This doctor of yours makes no sense to me. What would it have hurt her to just give you the blood test for your peace of mind. And this is a woman doctor? You would think she would understand. Why don't you just make another appointment with another doctor or maybe even in another clinic, and casually say you need to take a blood test to see if you are pregnant? Just for your peace of mind. Is that possible?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Sorry guys for bringing negativity to the thread. Don't want to bum y'all out :hugs:

You never bum us out. We feel your pain, we have been there too, so in a way this thread is very good therapy to let it all out. Were always here for you! I look back at my posts and most of them are negative, but I am trying to change that, but its sooooo hard because I feel so negative all the time.


----------



## Storked

Jen, (teary laugh) I really hope that is why I am depressed. Because I am pregnant. Would be a riot hehehe.
So glad your DH gave in! Go softcups!*

Jessica, you are a positive so you are fine. Only a problem if you are a negative and your spouse is a positive. Lemme find a link for you to read up on it

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/rh-factor/MY01163

Not much of a link but it does say it. You are a positive RH factor. So you have nothing to worry about. If you were a negative RH (negative blood type) and your DH was a positive then it would be a problem. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> The things you learn Horsey :D guess I was being a sinful Mormon. Don't care! Those are the best truffles ever.
> The talk of food is distracting me. Maybe I can eat my feelings :)
> 
> Natasha, I understand wanting to feel like yourself again

I use to tease my husband before we were married, and he would take nyquil when he was sick. I use to say he was just using the nyquil for the alcohol in it. lol. He would say, nyquil medicine doesnt count as alcohol, and he would be sluring .lol.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Sorry guys for bringing negativity to the thread. Don't want to bum y'all out :hugs:
> 
> You never bum us out. We feel your pain, we have been there too, so in a way this thread is very good therapy to let it all out. Were always here for you! I look back at my posts and most of them are negative, but I am trying to change that, but its sooooo hard because I feel so negative all the time.Click to expand...

Don't pretend Jessica. Pretending to be positive can make the negativity worse. Let it all out because you are right- we are here for each other :hugs:

NyQuil LOL! At least they don't card you for it, right? Hehe


----------



## jen435

Jessica must agree with bethany let.it out! You will heal fully and wont carry ur sadness inside :hugs: we are here for u.

I am o- dh is a+. His bloodwork just came back today... What problems??? I know i carry a rh- factor card with me bc i cant have anyothet blood and have to get shots after mc or d&c. But what are the problems? Seeing the doctor about this next i guess


----------



## mommylov

Officially started trying :) bd and now just watching some tv with dh lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, yay! Have fun and catch the eggy :)

Jen, honey...I think if the baby you carry is positive like your husband it may cause problems. I don't know how exactly but my former boss and his wife lost several children before they learned that they weren't RH compatible. But they did have two kids after they knew! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Bethany!

If that's true about the +/-, is there something they can do?


----------



## Storked

Yep Amy, they have ways of managing it. Requires special care.


----------



## jen435

Guess they will have to give.me and my rainbow baby special care! I am making sure they do this!!! I want my child this time. Wonder if its why liam had so many heart and organ defects??? Ugh no one told me that before you.feel.in love u have to be rh compatible!!! Grrr thank you for info cause i didnt get it!

yay amy!!! Catch that egg!!! :)

Bethany im so excited for sept 18 :)

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Jen, I actually had a science teacher warn my junior high class about it ages ago. Not sure why he brought it up though! Here is this for you https://pregnancy.about.com/od/rhfactor/a/Rh-Factor-in-Pregnancy.htm

:hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

morning ladies how are we all?

I feel better today, no crying for no reason :) 

But havent done very well really, i got up to go to the bathroom and do my usual teeth cleaning face washing POAS routine, and when i left the bathroom i went all dizzy and my eyes went black for a second and then my heart started beating so fast i thought i was having ah eart attack, it felt like a panic attack and even when i breathed slowly it wouldnt go, so i had to lie down for a second, and now im fine :/ Is this normal reactions after a D and C?

Im not hungry or anything and i slept well and i had nothing to panic about i literally just walked out the bathroom????/

Hope we are all well xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> So is green real fertile and yellow the sort of fertile?

ha ha had hope u had sex on my bday bethany :) 
hi honeys im home, im still playing catch up, i missed an awfull lot. :)
hi natasha and danni :)

so U/s cam back , no damage visible ans some patches of fatty tissue but my doc reckons nothing to worry about :) am back on antibs for UTI still left for only 3 more days, so i have a qs. . i didnt ask the doc cos im sick of um , should i BD for real ?? if there isnt damage then it should be ok? still have elevated liver enzymes though. i know i prob shouldnt but i know now is my good time and im sick of wating and U/s shows no damage. what ye think? :) xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi Angel welcome! Im quite new here too, but the other ladies are LOVELY! Youl be fine here!! 

If ive read your post right, we had a DnC on the same day! August 17th for MMC.. I am still waiting AF but hoping i am in a 2ww due to pegnancy symptoms back after 4 weeks after pregnancy ended :/ 

Af should be here by next friday so i am planning to HPT from wednesday, how are u angel xx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks Bethany!
> 
> If that's true about the +/-, is there something they can do?

they can help. if they know it wll be fine, ur body can develop antibodies during birth against ur babys blood, its dangerous in next pregnancies if baby has opposit blood to . hope that makes sense :) il read on now and someone else has prob answered it :) they can give u shots to counteract it :) so as long as they know u be fine x

sorry so many sad at the mo, hope ye feel better now xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi angel sorry for ur loss honey, hope ur holdiong up as well as u can xxxxxxxxx
i got a bfn at2.5 weeks after d and c and my first af at5.5 weeks but i only got 2 days very mild spotting and 1 day af. i got my second and third af on time . hope ur body comes back to normal for u soon hon, xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Grand trying not to stress that now. Thank u for info bethany. Sounds like ill be lucky to have one baby btw poor egg quality and quanity egg count being low fsh level being 11. Im only 28. I will get bfp this cycle i must!!! And i will get doctors to monitor me asap. As this is will be my second preg i was extremely ill with my first from the start extremely high fevers for the first six weeks of pregnancy i was hospitalized for two days. And was very sick. (not just pg symptoms) plus i was hopitalized at 15wks with severe pains and i also had kidney stones at 17wks. If that caused the babys severe birth defects it all makes sense. But doctors never talk about that.

Laura yay for good news ob us!!! :) were your blood results back also???? How was your birthday and mini vaca???? :hug: we missed you!!! <3 how are you?? I want to say go for it! But maybe get the blood test results first? How do you feel? I hope you feel so mych better laura! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Hi angel im very sorry for your loss :hug: after i gave birth then had d&c it took me a little over 6wks for af. It was quite different to so dont be alarmed if its light or heavy. Again im very sorry. How are you coping? :hugs:

cheering for bfp for you! You definately arent thinking up and imagining your symptoms thats for sure. Just be careful. I cant say that happened to me after d&c. Hopefully your okay :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Angel a is a good blood type! You should have a low fsh level til 40+ :) according to my specialist! That means lots of good quality and quanity of eggs. Its just that rh- factor against us. We will have our baby! We must!


----------



## mommylov

Hi angel, welcome and hugs to you for your loss. I got a bfn about 3 weeks after my d&c and af came 6 weeks after d&c :) Hope that helps!

Welcome back Laura!!!! How was your trip?? Glad they didn't find anything wrong in the us. Since you and on antibo idk about trying but you said you only have three days right? If you feel in your heart that you and your body are ready, then I say go for it Hun!!! :hugs:

Hi Natasha, so sorry you weren't feeling well :( I didn't have any symptoms like that do I'd take it easy and if you are still feeling ill, then I'd call the dr. Maybe not the same one you went to last time since they sounded like they weren't sensitive to your situation. Get well soon! :hug:

Jen, so glad there are things you can do to help with the -/+ :) fx babe!!

Daily :dust: to all!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks angel, hope you are all okay today. Apart from the fainting and dizziness im not weepy today! Just made a cd and about to go have a nice relaxing bath n a bucket of tea and listen to some music.

Angel yeah we basically are on the exact same point at the moment, we can do this together, to be honest i am hoping for a BFP but AF would be nice if not, just so i know where im at, have to keep updating on here. Currently 7 dpo from looking at things i have been keeping track of. And i know we have been BD every other night if not more since the 20th august im hoping for BFP. At 5dpo all of my pregnancy symptoms i lost 4 weeks ago are back, its either a great new sticky bean or a huge unfair pregnancy come down xxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, they are up there guiding thier little brother or sister :) I said the same thing to Bethany yesterday. I truly believe our rainbow babies are on thier way. Whether its this month or next or the one after, they are coming. Hang tight and we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Must agree with amy :) our rainbow babies are coming :)

:dust: to everyone today! :)

angel whats royal jelly?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Awww gl angel!!!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Guess they will have to give.me and my rainbow baby special care! I am making sure they do this!!! I want my child this time. Wonder if its why liam had so many heart and organ defects??? Ugh no one told me that before you.feel.in love u have to be rh compatible!!! Grrr thank you for info cause i didnt get it!
> 
> yay amy!!! Catch that egg!!! :)
> 
> Bethany im so excited for sept 18 :)
> 
> :dust:

jen it doesnt cause problems on first pregnancy only on subsequent ones xxxx just to make u feel better xxxxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. I knew I should've joined sooner!
> 
> Jen- I agree we all do need our baby. My AMH is .87 (low side of normal), FSH 8.1 (on target). I try not to look at numbers though. My mc's were random unlucky chromosomal defects, so I'm thinking of starting Royal Jelly (need one good egg!). A couple OB's my sis works w/ told me no need to fret the RH-. Since you've had the shots (like me) you should be fine. I'm with you on can't help who we fall in love with...didn't think to check his blood type!
> 
> Glad I have a place I can now admit this, but my heart is broken. I put on my "face" when around others though. I smile thinking about my babies in heaven with my DH's parents, but pray everyday they come back to me.


im so sorry ur hurting babe, it does get easier but takes a lot of time, take it easy on urself . i know what u mean about a face, i did and stil do that sometimes, i havent talked to any ( bar OH a bit recently again ) about mc in a while and here is the place i get to unbottle all my feelings. its still very raw for u honey, take ur time xxxxxxxx take plenty tlc and big hugs to u hon. sometimes its to preserve urself that we put on a face too cos otherwise we would be qs and studied too much. i hated people looking at me for awhile after i always thought they were looking to see how i was doin and i didnt like too much sympathy. :) i didnt feel up to talking about it so i just pretended i was fine while having to go to the loo in work to cry and crying all the way home in the car :) :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the girls here xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen and amy thanks. 
silly me in my haste forgot to say i got bloods back too, the second ones came back even though the doc office thought they were lost,no pcb antibodies and 95% of people with pbc have the anitbodies :) well the whole scare made me learn lots of things and more determined to lose weight :) 

well anyway drum roll please, its official i have joined ye in ttc. just had our first BD without a hat , followed by sneaky o:blush: foloowed by a propped up snooze :) :) :happydance:

so its perfect timing today is cd 13 , should Ov tomoro and hoep htat i a in time to catch it this month , if not then at least im currently trying. :)

doc just said to wait till liver was checked out first , i reckon its checked out now and so does OH, i didnt even ask again cos im sick of um and they all differ. im just gonna hope and pray that things turn out good this time :) 
so i could get bfp at same time as ye after all :) :dust::dust:
i banish u :witch: ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks angel, hope you are all okay today. Apart from the fainting and dizziness im not weepy today! Just made a cd and about to go have a nice relaxing bath n a bucket of tea and listen to some music.
> 
> Angel yeah we basically are on the exact same point at the moment, we can do this together, to be honest i am hoping for a BFP but AF would be nice if not, just so i know where im at, have to keep updating on here. Currently 7 dpo from looking at things i have been keeping track of. And i know we have been BD every other night if not more since the 20th august im hoping for BFP. At 5dpo all of my pregnancy symptoms i lost 4 weeks ago are back, its either a great new sticky bean or a huge unfair pregnancy come down xxx

hey babe, welcome to here, i know u havent really seen me yet cos i wasnt around for few days, so sorry about ur loss xxx it something that no one should have to go through , yet alone nice peole like u xxx
hoep u stay feeling better hon, i didnt have same as u but it hits us all in different ways, it was prob from all the stress ur under at the mo. :hugs:
ur so right at what ur doing, look after urself and give urself lots of tlc xxx
i so hope its a sticky bean for u hon. the girls r right though ur doc sounds so unsympathetic. would u consider a change or is ur doc normally better ? take care chick xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna be such an idiot now ive decided im ttc, im already squirmy and excited about POAS and it is a tad too early for me ha ha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all, nice bath accomplished..

Yeah Angel i am counting DandC as CD1. I know they say it messes with things and it wont be regular but apparently the body ahs no idea what has happened to it and just assumes that there is no viable oregnancy and once the bleeding starts on DandC day, it thinks its CD1, it might take a while to come back to normal but yeah im classing it as CD1. I only bled for a few days so dont think ill be out by too much. xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey all i changed my signature, new ticker and ttc buddies :) did i get every1 in? and is it ok that i added ye all xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

lilesMom said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thanks angel, hope you are all okay today. Apart from the fainting and dizziness im not weepy today! Just made a cd and about to go have a nice relaxing bath n a bucket of tea and listen to some music.
> 
> Angel yeah we basically are on the exact same point at the moment, we can do this together, to be honest i am hoping for a BFP but AF would be nice if not, just so i know where im at, have to keep updating on here. Currently 7 dpo from looking at things i have been keeping track of. And i know we have been BD every other night if not more since the 20th august im hoping for BFP. At 5dpo all of my pregnancy symptoms i lost 4 weeks ago are back, its either a great new sticky bean or a huge unfair pregnancy come down xxx
> 
> hey babe, welcome to here, i know u havent really seen me yet cos i wasnt around for few days, so sorry about ur loss xxx it something that no one should have to go through , yet alone nice peole like u xxx
> hoep u stay feeling better hon, i didnt have same as u but it hits us all in different ways, it was prob from all the stress ur under at the mo. :hugs:
> ur so right at what ur doing, look after urself and give urself lots of tlc xxx
> i so hope its a sticky bean for u hon. the girls r right though ur doc sounds so unsympathetic. would u consider a change or is ur doc normally better ? take care chick xxxClick to expand...

Wel my normal doctor is amazing but hes on leave for 5 weeks so ive been having to see a , whats the word, a locum?! And the midwife, which is very painful tbh.. Yeah they basically said just test in a few weeks n i thought, well give me £20 for some decent tests then :/ Do they realise how expensive it is to keep testing lol! Ive spent a fortune!

Im feeling better today, done alot of crying yesterday, and my boyfriend has to go away to work tomorrow night until Friday so im really not looking forward to that, but we cant pay rent without him going :/ I am not lookin forward to this week at all, im just hoping AF or BFP turn up this week.. I know it sounds daft but i think im wishing myself pregnant, i swear i just feel pregnant, i feel exactly how i did last time, i literally knew three weeks before i could test how weird is that, and i was trying for 10 months n never felt pregnant until i was, i never even wished myself pregnant to the point i got symptoms :(

BFP please?!?!

How are u liles x


----------



## TTCSecrets

And how do i get one of them ticker things? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Found it XD xx


----------



## lilesMom

thats a long hol for ur doc, pity on the timing. soon after my loss my OH had to go away for 5.5 weeks to america for work , it really sucked, u just want them around at times like this dont u xxx be worse if we didnt miss um i suppose :)
r u in america too r UK? i live in ireland but i geet my tests from happy bumps, its 25 sensitivty which is better than most dearer ones, i buy the test strips and they work just fine :) fast delivery to ireland too. but it does still add up if ur as bad as me for testing :) 
fx for u hon, xxx


----------



## lilesMom

p.s check out lilypie for the cute count down pics :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> jen and amy thanks.
> silly me in my haste forgot to say i got bloods back too, the second ones came back even though the doc office thought they were lost,no pcb antibodies and 95% of people with pbc have the anitbodies :) well the whole scare made me learn lots of things and more determined to lose weight :)
> 
> well anyway drum roll please, its official i have joined ye in ttc. just had our first BD without a hat , followed by sneaky o:blush: foloowed by a propped up snooze :) :) :happydance:
> 
> so its perfect timing today is cd 13 , should Ov tomoro and hoep htat i a in time to catch it this month , if not then at least im currently trying. :)
> 
> doc just said to wait till liver was checked out first , i reckon its checked out now and so does OH, i didnt even ask again cos im sick of um and they all differ. im just gonna hope and pray that things turn out good this time :)
> so i could get bfp at same time as ye after all :) :dust::dust:
> i banish u :witch: ha ha :)

Omg!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad that you didn't have to wait till the end of the month!!!! I'm so happy for you Laura, the long wait is finally over!

Jen, hugs and I agree with Laura. I think you are going to be find and it's great that you now know about this and can have the dr just keep tabs on ya!! Xoxo

Hugs to all!!


----------



## mommylov

Fx Natasha!!!! That's a bummer that oh has to go out of town for work but we are here hun if you need us! :hugs: I hated waiting for af... I was going nuts wanting some sort of normalcy but it came just as the girls here told me it would. 6 weeks post d&c on the dot. I was regular before I got pg so to go from knowing exactly when you O or af was coming to not knowing was rough but af is coming!!!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy hon, the doc didnt tell me to, but she said U/s was good and that it wasnt anything to worry about so i took that as a yes :) talked to OH and he agreed so we r off :) glad to finally join ye :) xxxx
how r u babe


----------



## jen435

Yay!!! Laura!!! Catch that egg!!! We will be testing on the same day!!! Yay for hats off!!! :) no poas til we do it together we dont need a false bfn :) yay i cant express how excited i am for you!!! :)

Natasha hope you enjoyed your bath! :) sorry dh is going out of town. I hope your okay! We are here for you! :hug:

Amy thank you!!! Dh and i just talked about it! He said we will dtd 6 additional days just to make sure i dont ovulate late or opk was wrong :) i hope he is sincere. We talked about my fsh level and how my pregnancy is already high risk (arent we all though) and how my ovarian reserve is low. He said he really wants a kid and he knows one will be a miracle. He actually heard reba mcentire angel lullaby and told me if i wanted that to be our childs infant song from us. I told him its like u read my mind. I picked our first sons song out at 7wks pregnant and i am not even pregnant yet but have our seconds picked :) dh also said he would love a dd shocked me! He is like we could name her payson or storm. I said okay just to see him smile. But we will discuss that when time comes lol. 

My window in living room is all decorated for fall with all our wedding decorations :) minus the skull fence lol. Love the holidays! :) bethany did u decorate yet?

:dust: too as all! Im so exvited to see all our bfps this month :)


----------



## Storked

Natasha, no crying (yet) on this end either! Success! As for the dizzy spells: I had them after my D&C but I wasn't eating or drinking hardly anything right after. Too sad.

Angel, jump right on in :flower:
I am so sorry for your losses dear.
I started miscarrying naturally bit had a D&C the next day. From the D&C my AF came 31 days later. No idea if I O'd though.

Laura...I had sex on your birthday ;)
How was Galway?
Glad your liver appears to be alright. Do they have any ideas what could be causing the elevated liver enzymes?
I am with Jen and want to say go for it. :hugs: oh I just read that you DID! :happydance:*

Oh Jen did they tell you that about your eggs? :hugs:
Maybe try taking CoQ10? Studies on mice show that it was good for eggs. No studies done on humans as of yet but can't hurt right? And there is the royal jelly too :)
Yep those docs will monitor you and probably give you injections. But injections are no big when the reward is a sweet baby :)

Amy, how are you doing today? :D

Sorry for missing so much guys- slept a long time lol.


----------



## Storked

Jen sounds like everything is falling into place. SO HAPPY FOR YOU :)


----------



## jen435

Lets hope dh was upset i didnt get pregnant last month he finally talked to me about it. Now he knows its not easy. Yes i have to go back to specialist if i dont get pregnant this month. For more bloodwork ect. The doctor said it probably wont happen but she just wants money. I want to prove her wrong!!! I can get pregnant on my own. Last time i used injections doctor thinks its why i concieved but with the defects dont want any meds i feel healthy and fine :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen it would be so great if we both got it together, can u imagine the excitement fx :) :)
docs dont know everything, they told my sis she could never had kids and now she has 4 :) 
thats great he is co operating, yeah im wondering how many days to keep it up too to make sure i dont miss :) its funny when its someone else asking these qs , i always think i have the ans, now im dithery :) :)
thanks for the support girls , i know i should prob have waited till next month to be off antibs but i figure i be off um by implantation if not fertilisation ( if it happens ) so i should be ok. the nerves r kickin in a little but still excited and hopeful. :) :) 

when is ur halloween? cause it seems really early for decorations :) is it same as ours in oct? but hurray for decorations anyway :)

as to the cause they dont know yet but it could just be cos i have some extra weight and all d drugs around mc :) i hope , she said it doesnt look like anything to worry about anyway and thats good enough for me :)


----------



## jen435

Laura think your okay! :) soo excited for you!! Let faith and your body decide if its ready. Our bodys are amazing for everything it handles!

As for decorations our leaves are falling and changing so i figured it was time to decorate :)halloweens oct 31st but besides ill have them down thinksgiving night and christmas stuff up right away. I like to enjoy them and my window was boring. I finally accepted liam not being with us and shared him with the world too. (well fb). I never showed his us pics to anyone except my parents mil sil and dh. So next time family asks i think im ready to share. I have lots of great us pics of him! His anatomy was so perfect. Its hard to beleive his lil heart and organs werent. But hes at peace and not suffering :) amen to that!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls, hope you are all okay :) 

Tonights been quite bad :/

First of all i cried halfway through the baby dance for no reason

I then calmed down, i then cried because i had a nose bleed which i have never had
I again,calmed down, i then cried because there was a spider on my big that was huge, i am not exaggerating though.

I feel really sorry for chris (partner) :( 

Wow leftover hormones really are something :/

xxxx


----------



## jen435

Natasha im so sorry :hug: i hope those hormones balance out and shed some light on whats happening. Fxd for you. I know women can get very emotional during pregnancy and i will admit i was after d&c also... :hugs: hope u feel better soon.


----------



## jen435

Amy bethany danni horseypants how are you?

Hope all u ladies are having a good day!

Natasha i hope urs is better tom!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Jen, im fine now i have a cup of tea :) Crying is done and im actually tlaking openly to my brother for the first time about the MMC, which im tkaing as a positive sign because im doing it without crying, hope youre okay? xx


----------



## jen435

So glad your feeling better :) im good :) Today was a good day. Dh is watching football and im relaxing waiting to bd tonight :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Did you see my post Jen? :)

Sorry Natasha. It sucks!


----------



## jen435

Bethany yes! Read all the posts :) you lovely ladies anwsered us so was asking how you where.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just got back from running errands with dh... Went to home depot and furniture stores. Trying to get some stuff for the house. Was hoping to be looking at baby furniture by now but I guess we were meant to have this time to get blinds and furniture. Dh said he is up for bd tonight even though we are both do tired but determined to catch that egg! It was so cute, he told me that he was looking up ways to try for a boy. He is really into this not that he wasn't last time but I think he wants a lo evening now. 

Natasha, Sorry you were so emotional tonight hun. It will get better as time goes. You'll never forget but will come to the point where you are able to talk about it and feel love instead of sadness for your baby, atleast that is where I am now. 

Laura, Jen, Bethany, danni, Jessica... Everyone..how are you ladies?!! Hope you are having a great weekend do far!!!

Again, so glad you are ttc with us this month Laura!!!!!

Xoxoxo


----------



## Storked

Angel you are so strong lady! I still can't do baby showers or even baby blessings. Makes me too bitter.
And thank you so much for the info about storing swimmers! :happydance:
May take the fun out of it but also may save time (winks wildly)
And as for supportive partners- don't worry my husband has his moments. I remember crying over an update saying that I (should) be 20 weeks and when I told him why I was crying he said "you aren't one of those people who will celebrate it's birthday are you?" in a very snooty fashion. Completely hurt me. He was extremely cold after the loss. He is only now warming up and being sweet. I don't understand men sometimes.
:dust: and can't wait to hear about the royal jelly!

Jen, I am so much better today. I love you girls :hugs:

Amy, that is awesome that your DH googled that. My DH told me that even if I miscarried again...that he would be willing to try again which is major for me! I am happy lol


----------



## mommylov

Angel, yes you are very strong for going to a baby shower. Don't know that I would be able to do that right now even if I were pg again... Just so hard. Xo


----------



## Storked

I really want to feel out this cycle. For some reason I feel more optimistic planning TTC than waiting to see if it has paid off. Goofy no?


----------



## mommylov

Not at all... The waiting is the worse!!!! It's the longest two weeks but by planning ttc it kinda takes yourind off it it in a weird way and if it doesn't happen this cycle (which I think it will) then you don't get too crushed. Make sense? Atleast that's what I'm trying to myself too.


----------



## Storked

Then we can make plans together lol. Just in case ;)


----------



## mommylov

Exactly! ;)


----------



## jen435

So glad your dh shows so much Interest in the process! Closer bd to ovulation leads to a son :) they swim faster so beat female to egg if they arent up there already. Also they claim steak and potasium favor boys. Idk if it holds true. Also they say caffine stimulate male swimmers if a can is drank an hour by dh before bd. They said pepsi. so glad your having a good weekend amy :)

Bethany thats so sweet of dh to be by your side no matter what! You both want your lo and are staying strong together. Its beautiful to hear! :) I know youll be okay with your next baby though. I agree its so easy to planfor ovulation yet so hard to wait. Hopefully its your last wait. I still feel very positive for us this cycle!

Laura I still cant get.over the excitement we will be testing at the same time :) so glad all is okay and your ttc with us! That rainbow was.incredible! :)

Angel your so very strong :hug: I couldnt of went to a baby shower that soon. Not even sure I could go now. Glad you were okay though. Our rainbows are coming hang in there. Thank you for the info. Let me know how it works for u. Ill try it next cycle if I dont get bfp. Hopefully I do though!

Just bd tonight :) love that he is doing this for us and our soon to be child. It means so much. well its bedtime ladies. Goodnight!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen!! Dh said he is looking forward to Pepsi and bananas tomorrow hehe. So we bd last night, he is watching a movie and I'm so tired... Do yiu think it would hurt to miss one night? It's cd10 for me so not sure if I should hit pause on his movie or not, thoughts?


----------



## Storked

Jen you are getting me excited again! 
:dust: girls! We all deserve those rainbows :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Amy, get in the BED AND DO IT ;)


----------



## mommylov

Lol... Yes ma'am!!


----------



## Storked

You know if you don't you'll regret it :)


----------



## jen435

I was about to say the same thing! Pause it he wont mind! Bd every night ladies! :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany glad your excited bc its going to happen for all of us sooner then later ;)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks guys, hope you are all okay?

Im in an excited mood today, really positive, can't wait til i start coming on here and one by one seeing those BFPS! Really excited for everyone!

DH is going to work for a week tonight so will probably go on a bit of a downer later but at least i have you girls. And after finding two massive spiders in my bed last night i physically refuse to sleep in that bed so until he gets home im gonna go and stay with my mum or something lol! I am not sleeping with huge spiders lol!! 

xxx


----------



## Storked

Aw Natasha your spouse is going away for a week? I hate being left alone. Even as a teenager I was always climbing into my mom's bed just so I wouldn't sleep alone lol. She hated it :)
Spiders! Eek! What kind?
Not kidding, we have freaking tarantulas all over our yard. So it makes sense that we also have hawk wasps to eat them. I honestly can't figure out which scares me more.


----------



## Storked

Oh and glad that you are excited :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah hes got a weeks work in birmingham so im just gonna go to my mums i think

Im not sure what kind of spiders they were but they ahve big thick legs and big heads and bodies and all brown and black, very very fast at running, i was crying and it tried to run at me so i ran back screaming and ran into the door frame NOT COOL lol, but my boyfriend doesnt like spiders either and he had to do the Be a Man thing and get them cos i was crying bless him :) Just having a nice cuppa tea , not got anything to do today, should clean my room but im not while spiders are in there, so im just going to sit in my pyjamas today.. Gotta go back to work tomorrow after three weeks bereavement leave, oh gosh xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen thats great ur moving onwards and upwards. xx i finally feel ready to let lile go too, i thought i had but i really hadnt :) xxx i must check out fb for Us pics, i have framed one of lile but u cant make out stuff properly, she is my little blob :) but i can see her which is the main thing. 
you r so right im gonna just let my body decide when its ready to be pregnant. i had afriend who had cervical cancer while pregnant and her boy is perfect so i think my body can handle it :) 

natasha yuck on the crying, for ages everything and anything set me off too, its much better now, it will be for u too soon hon xxx

angel we would all do whatever we can to get our bfp :) go for it on the saving up the sperm xxx is ur name danni, im gettin confused :) xxx

amy thanks honey xxi m glad im with ye too, fx fpr all bfps :) and happy growing bumps :) glad ur OH is totally on board xx

bethany thats great that Oh will keep trying, looks like there is something in the air and all OH startin to co operate :) we bd yest and today, will jump him again tonight i think cos it should be Ov today or do ye reckon once a day? x
natasha going back to work isnt half as bad as u think it will be, i built it up in my head but it actually was ok. i had 2 people ask me how i was getting along and asking me how far i was now but apart from that it wasnt too bad xxx best o luck xxx


----------



## mommylov

Natasha, spiders scare the bageezus out of me!!! No matter thier size and dh knows if he sees me stop in my tracks and just freeze, he doesn't even ask what's wrong. He will just say "ok where is it" and I just point lol. So glad you're feeling better today and we'll be here for ya when he had to work. The week is going go by fast!! 

Bethany, I did the same thing and still do lol! My patents came out last December to visit and both dh and I got sick so she took care of us and I was laying on the couch with my head on her lap. Same when we go back to Cali, I'll watch tv withy head on her lap under a blanket. We were joking the last time I was there and she said "31 and married and you still cuddle up with mommy" my response "ya and you thought you got rid of me lol. Just wait till next year. It wonr be just me anymore, dh and grand kids will join". Her response "it's what I've looked forward to my whole life" <3 I love my parents!!!! Lol

So after all that talk last night, I came up to the room and dh said he would be right up. He said by the time he came to bed, I fell asleep :( Um like you took too long. He said he was up here literally within 10 mins. Oh well, bd today for sure maybe even twice!!!

:dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks lilesmom... Ill get there i guess, its still raw, three weeks later, i cannot physically wait to come on here and slowly over hte nest few months start seeing all our BFPS , will be amazing, we all deserve it and clearly have so much love for the children we've lost and for the children we arent blessed with YET :) It sounds daft im not even pregnant yet but i love it already lol! 
Ive actually given up with the ovulation kits, ive been using them twice sometimes three times a day and holding my wee in and still getting negatives.. I cant stop peeing, im going every 45 minutes so its really hold for me to hold it in for a few hours so im probably not getting accurate results anyway! What will be will be :) xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Danni.. I hate them too, just found another three in the bedroom but al hanging off the ceiling so i just ran downstairs n told chris im not sleeping in that room this week im going to mums lol!! Go n stay in bed with my sister ( have a thing about sleeping on my own i panic :/) A 21 year old whos still scared of hte dark on her own lol ridiculous! 

Hopefully this week will go by quick, but i cant take my laptop to mums as she has no internet :/ So might not be on here much unless i keep coming home n checking in to see how everyone is :D 

Mind u i got a couple of u on facebook so if i do crack up this week i can always message on FB on my phone, that might be easier htan coming back and forwards.

Im debating and wondering whether that spotting i had on wednesday could have been ovulation bleeding which ive never had rather than IB.. God only knows i guess, i think im just oging to test next week ( 4 weeks post dnc) and if negative, wait another two weeks for either a period or BFP :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

ur so right babe , its gonna be exciting few months for us all :) i cant wait either :) and i feel the same i cant to cuddle my little one , :) gettin a bit ahead of myself but feck it we have to allow ourselves to enjoy it too :) 
3 weeks is very soon, i was still in bits at that stage but honest it does get easier xxx
i only used opks for a little bit i got sick of um fast, im gonna try for month r 2 and if no luck il go back to using them :)

amy i always do that, i say to OH will u come up for cuddles, im goin to bed, he gives me time to get into bed and half the time im sound asleep by the time he comes up :)


----------



## mommylov

I had some spotting at about that time but it was just my body padding what was left from the d&c. Dr told me not to count that which I didn't agree with but then af came two weeks later do I guess she knew what she was talking about hehe


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> ur so right babe , its gonna be exciting few months for us all :) i cant wait either :) and i feel the same i cant to cuddle my little one , :) gettin a bit ahead of myself but feck it we have to allow ourselves to enjoy it too :)
> 3 weeks is very soon, i was still in bits at that stage but honest it does get easier xxx
> i only used opks for a little bit i got sick of um fast, im gonna try for month r 2 and if no luck il go back to using them :)
> 
> amy i always do that, i say to OH will u come up for cuddles, im goin to bed, he gives me time to get into bed and half the time im sound asleep by the time he comes up :)

Lol, I know he says I do it a lot. I'm like ok them come up here faster then!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah, i guess in some ways it would be better to expect my AF , even though i want a bfp it would make trying easier because my cycles are normally a perect 28 days and i mean, i used to come on on the same day every month at the same time, im hoping that resumes. Still took me ten months to conceive though :/ 

Ooo you ladies get me excited!! That sounds rude, but you know what i mean!! Then when all the BFPs come through, we can all share our journey too, cant wait. 

But yeah the opks are really doing my head in, i mean i have enough of them so its not like i dont wanna waste them, im just sick of that dissappointment every day, and we BD every other night if not more so im sure we will catch it when it happens xxx


----------



## lilesMom

maybe forget the opks till after first af cos i think they come out a bit weird for first while . my first af took 5.5 weeks but my second and third were on time, which is great. im same as u always 28 days, so its great it came back so fast. :) it doesnt for some. it is really nice to haave someone to get excited with cos i havent told anyone im trying again to take pressure off me :) 

amy i say the same thing to my OH , i do fall asleep really fast though, i love my sleep :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen i just went on fb, liam is gorg hon, he was so perfect looking. u can make out everything on it xxxx its lovely to have xxxx big hugs x


----------



## mommylov

Im sure we will too! :) I get excited too. When I came on here it was just after my d&c. I was all over the place but reading what these girls write about just put me in great spirits. Not only was the info very helpful, it was exciting to read about what they were going through and everytime they mentioned something, it happened to me a few days or weeks later. Plus we are able to have some good laughs which is therapeutic as well! I just love these ladies and too can't wait until we are sharing bump and baby stories!!!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen, he is a cutie!!! Hugs xoxoxo


----------



## lilesMom

ditto amy it makes it easier to know that what we r feeling is normal even though sometimes we feel crazy :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, we will be TTc and bump partners, cant wait. I guarantee you i get the biggest :/ 

I put on almost two stone in my first three months of pregnancy, and if anything i ate more healthy and less while i was pregnant lol!!

I just keep thinkng, soon tash, soon lol!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i really need to do food shopping but im averse to leaving the house :) :)


----------



## mommylov

Me too! I told dh to look away everyone they weighed me at the dr. The nurses laughed and said everyone does that lol. 

Me too Laura, I just want a lazy day today at home before work tomorrow. Just me and my 3 boys (dh and 2 kitties) :)


----------



## lilesMom

il be aiming to loss weight while preggers ( but safely obvs ) , we will see how that goes :) ha ha


----------



## mommylov

I was thinking the same thing. Started swimming at the gym and I'm going to try and keep up with it while preggers. I've heard of lots of women able to do it healthy.


----------



## lilesMom

sounds good amy :) x


----------



## jen435

Well i wrote a whole long message and it got deleted when i tried to post. Let me try to remember ..

Natasha im scared spiders also. Glad u have ur moms house. Sorry dh is going away. :( hugs. We are here for you! Perhaps you should bug bomb the house and kill those spiders? We do that to our basement every spring works well. Sounds like wood spiders yuck. Bethany id never step foot outta your house ekkk thats scary!

Amy sorry you fell asleep last night. Im sure your fine :) just bd everynight now and dont stress if u miss a night stressings no good! :)

i too cant wait to see bfps on this thread sooo excited :)

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Aww im sure we will all have cute bumps :) we will gain for our baby to be healthy its normal though. I showed early too. I have all my bump picks on my cell and from my bfp i had a bump by 7wks . Ppl noticed by 8wks that knew me. By 12wks i was showing in my scrubs and at 20.5 wks i loved my bump soo much. My butt filled out and so did my legs. Its sooo worth it though. :) love my lil angel and im sooo excited to watch my next lil one grow!


----------



## jen435

Amy im having a lazy day too :) dread working four days this week yuck. I wish to be a stay at home wife. Im such a home body.


----------



## mommylov

Awww for sure!!! Me too!


----------



## mommylov

I know right! I kelp telling dh that I think that I will have a hard time staying home 24/7 but I will have a hard time leaving our baby too. We said after we have 2 that I would stay home because by then, it wouldn't be worth it for me to work but we'll see ;)


----------



## jen435

:) i think ill be working one day a week maybe two days. I have continuing education classes to pay for a license renewal every two yrs so i have to maintain that.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i wanna cut down to 2 days a week after :) be great get out of the house alittle but still be home much of the time :) 
my niece is home from oz for a little bit and just rang to say she is gonna come visit for the nt, lovely to have her home but its BD time :) i knew i be obsessed :) still so long as i get one a day im ok :)


----------



## jen435

Yes once a day is great! :) enjoy your neice laura but get you bd in! Its so important for you!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

i know yeah, maybe we just be quiet :) :) 
it will be nice for a catch up, she is only a yr younger than me and was always at my house when we were small :)


----------



## mommylov

Aww fun!! But yes make sure you get your bd in!!

I wish my job would let me cut back in hours but I'm sure if I can't work m-f they won't keep me so I would have to leave. Maybe I'll be able to find something else who knows. Have fun today Laura! Still enjoying my lazy day hehe might go take advantage of dh incase I fall asleep again lol


----------



## mommylov

Just took dh away from football and dtd.. heheh :happydance:

So random question, after you bd does anything leak out? I cant fully remember from last time but I feel like I leak alot of his men even though I dont get up right away. It could just feel like a lot but I thought Id ask you girls if you have the same thing going on.


----------



## Storked

Natasha, my husband loves spiders. He mowed a tarantula once and dang near cried about it. I just don't get it lol.

Laura, once a day for sure :)
Are you closer in age to nieces and nephews than siblings? I have a sisterly relationship with my 3 oldest nieces because we grew up together. No Aunt Bethany here lol. And people always think that my oldest sister is my mom. Ugh.

Amy, I always have "lazy head" with my mom around- rest my head on her shoulder. I also play with her hair and she'll hold my hand. I have such a super cuddly family that people blink at us funny. We are all girls practically though and we like to snuggle!
Though I guess they blink by our complete lack of boundaries. If one of my sisters is laying on the couch with cold feet and I am dumb enough to sit down, she will work her feet under my butt for warmth lol. Isn't that a natural reaction?! My DH doesn't think so when I do it to him hehe.
Go get in ze secz! :dust:
Eek I made my husband turn his back when I was weighed at doc's office! But I don't want him to even know what I normally weigh hehe.
As for leakage, I have more of it when I am ovulating. Because I am juicy and I make him take vitamins for his seminal fluid so...it gets messy down there. Softcups will help (whistles innocently)

Jen, I agree with Laura that Liam is perfect :)
And you are getting me so excited for a baby belly!*
I am a home body too. If you guys were housewives we could all meet up sometimes for lunch. Or just girly movie nights. My husband is mean and won't watch Gilmore Girls or Golden Girls with me lol. Or Practical Magic. All my go-to girl viewings!


----------



## mommylov

LOL You are too funny! I looked at him and said "Enough football for a little bit, you come here right NOW :flasher:" while I smirked and his response "Yes ma'am!" *started skipping over* LOL :rofl:

Christened our office downstairs... oops TMI! :blush:


----------



## mommylov

He just came in the office craking up... shows me a pic. I cant even do it justice so I am going to post it.. hope this works! Its a pic of one of his loves and his favorite candy... I take it the game is at halftime now lol
 



Attached Files:







Spaz and Milk Duds.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Amy yay for seducing the spouse! Haha was he bored and decorated the cat? My husband bought a coat that goes on a small dog and lives dressing our cat in it. Doyle is fat enough now that he can't take it off. Poor boy :)


----------



## jen435

Amy try softcups bethany has me hooked :) stops most the leakage for me. Way to go on getting bd in during football :) i couldnt do that even if i wanted to unless it was a bad team. I been home all day with my dog. I feel so lazy! Dh is at his moms with his sister nephews brother. I didnt want to be bothered going up there today. 

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Jen, sounds like the perfect day to me :) 
My DH is still in bed and I am snuggling with my kitty boy. He keep stroking my face with his paw. Gah I love my cat!


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany thats cute! Kobe keeps bringing me his toys and laying with me on couch. Goodness i love him!


----------



## Storked

Fur babies are such a blessing aren't they? :)


----------



## jen435

Yes they are :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

A softcup is used to keep the swimmers close to the cervix after bd you insert it and can leave it in for a few hrs. Helps prevent leaks also. 

I would save opks for after af. Bd now if u can convince him and doctor cleared you. After d&c i spotted lighty on and off for a few weeks. Took 6 wks for af. Dh and i dtd 12cd after d&c often but doctor cleared us. Do what you feel is best i just think its best not to stress.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Lol just fold it in half and push it straight back it will go right around your cervix. Do not push it up as that will cause it to leak. Use one cup and practice with it before dtd if youd like. Bethany recommended them and i love them even if i dont get a bfp i think they are great!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy yay for seducing the spouse! Haha was he bored and decorated the cat? My husband bought a coat that goes on a small dog and lives dressing our cat in it. Doyle is fat enough now that he can't take it off. Poor boy :)




xoxo4angel said:


> Spiders, yikes! I'd be running to my ma too!
> 
> I tried convincing my DH we could start trying again (you all have me so motivated), but he is being a stickler following Dr's orders! Grrr. Never thought I'd be wishing for my AF to just come on already!
> 
> I had some faint spotting today (d&c was 3w2d ago)...could it be ovulation? In the past that would happen 2-3 days after a +opk. I haven't been using my OPKs though b/c they were + as was my hcg, just over a week ago. Maybe I should give them a go starting tomorrow. I've read they aren't as accurate just after a mc, so I'm not sure...
> 
> What is a softcup?




jen435 said:


> A softcup is used to keep the swimmers close to the cervix after bd you insert it and can leave it in for a few hrs. Helps prevent leaks also.
> 
> I would save opks for after af. Bd now if u can convince him and doctor cleared you. After d&c i spotted lighty on and off for a few weeks. Took 6 wks for af. Dh and i dtd 12cd after d&c often but doctor cleared us. Do what you feel is best i just think its best not to stress.

Bethany, I feel bad for my boys sometimes too. DH is like a big kid and when he gets bored or disracted, this is the kind of stuff that happens :rofl:. When people meet him, they dont believe me when I say he is goofy and off the wall sometimes because he is so shy and quiet but this is proof!! I love my furry boys, I dont know what I would do without them. My other kitty (not the one in the pic) does the same thing with his paws in my face... I heart them!!! <3<3<3

Angel, the waiting is so tough :sad2:! I too was anxious to get started again but also was scared. DH told me the same thing (repeated what the dr said) and I just wanted to throw a fit :brat: but kind of glad he said it. That part of me that wanted to wait was there and now that we did for atleast one cycle, I feel like my uterus was given a little break and we are back to starting again :dance:. Cant believe its only been 7 weeks since D&C for me but again, glad I had af clean out things once before we out a new lo in there :thumbup:. Up to you ofcourse but thats just what I did. It seems like it took all of us about 6 weeks for the :witch: to come for the first time so I hope you can find some comfort in that babe :flower: 

Jen, you and Bethany really make me want to try these soft cups!! Im just scared that Im going to have an "Amy moment" and do it wrong :oops: But if I keep having the leakage then Ill def have to try them out! 

Hope all you gals had a great weekend!!! :kiss:

Happy :sex: to all and lots of :dust: to you girls!

:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So then you use them while you dtd? Sorry, might be a dumb question. :oops:

Doing laundry right now... I hate doing laundy. Dont mind washing and folding but hate lugging the basket up and down the stairs. :laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## Storked

:dust: to all my ladies!

Angel, a tip: see if your local Walmart carries the softcup (they would be by the pads and tampons) because they are cheaper there than at CVS. My local one carries them and I get them there. I am such a convert that I may even use them for AF if she comes :)
As for spotting, may be start of AF. I spotted before mine came. But it was so light! Only this last period was normal and am so glad- I know my body is making a nice, cozy lining for baby. Made me so happy!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I am doing laundry too! As for softcups, put them in after he has spent himself in you (romance book term hehe) an insert it (it is easy, I swear) to plug those swimmers up close to the cervix! :)


----------



## mommylov

I have a Walmart down the road so Ill see if they have them! :)


----------



## mommylov

Ok, finishing up this laundry and then off to bed for me dollys, have a great night and see ya in the morn! :sleep:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody!! Been so busy the last few days. Was in the hospital with the little one on Friday, she has really bad asthma that does not respond to her inhalers. Went to the Emergency room yesterday, thought I was having heart problems, seems as though I am suffering from ptsd, from the miscarriage, have so much built up stress, depression, etc. Have to hold a lot in because I don't want to freak out my daughters from crying, because I am scared to have an all out mental break down. So according to the doctors, my mental health is so screwed up right now (they didn't quite put it like that), it is affecting my physical health. I can't go without being pregnant, can't explain it, but I feel like nothing right now without my little baby growing inside me. I hope this depression gets better. Missed all of you this weekend. I am trying to catch up with everything thats going on here! I see we have some newbies. I am so sorry for what everyone has gone through and is still going through!! We are all in this together!! Laura Happy belated b-day!! I hope u had an amazing time in Galway. I only dream to go to Ireland one day!! My dads side of the family are mostly Irish. I'm sure I have some long lost family there. Their last name is Shearing. Is that common in Ireland, or uncommon?


----------



## jen435

Goodnight amy! Work tom yucky. Dreading it but not the check. Hopefully i enjoy the office ill be at since im there for three days this week. Cant say im not nervous. As for mt weds job with the new girls im kinda worried he is cleaning out staff since only me and another girl is left. I hope i dont loss that job (business is slow there)

just got my bd in for the day on to cd 17. 12-13 days before af or bfp hopefully. Dh was tough to convince tonight. I even mentioned he promised. Then i threatened to buy ovacue and told him the price. He ran right in the bedroom :) so i propped for lil with softcup watching 2012. itll have to be bedtime i guess as i have 6 hours before work. Cant wait til thurs :) ha im starting to ramble like im writing in a journal!

:dust: lovely ladies 

wishing you all a good day tomorrow! Hopefully ill get a lunch break and ill be on. If not til tom night :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Off to Walmart tonight, going to buy me a soft cup, have used it during af, but not while ttc. It is worth a try, makes lots of sense. Also going to buy pre-seed (have never tried lube before, so have no idea what to expect). So does this actually help or bring up the likeliness of conception, because if it does, then I am all for it!! No the difficult part trying to find out when I am ovulating. In the past it was always halfway through my cycle. Like day 14 or 15. But now I'm not sure if my cycle will be shorter or longer, because this is my first AF. So is it good to bd every day until ovulation, or every other day? Don't want to tire out the dh. I want some healthy swimmers!


----------



## Storked

Amy, g'night! I can't sleep until I make the bed and put away clothes. I am exhausted. Can't wait to have an apartment with my own washer and dryer. Yippee!

Jessica, how scary! Is your daughter doing ok? I have asthma too but luckily I do respond to inhalers. I need to get a new one actually.
What did the doctors suggest for you? Counseling? I completely understand just wanting to fill that hole inside you where once there was sweet life. I feel it too. :hugs: the rainbow is coming :dust:
How did you like the softcups for AF? Pre-seed just mimics your most fertile cervical mucus so it helps the swimmers along. I put a bit in my softcup before insertion. I think it is great- beats spit and is good for swimmers. This is my first cycle using it. It is also not weirdly sticky like other lube. I balked at the price but a little goes a long way. You can also insert it closer to your cervix if you like.
I have read that BD in the days before O are best because it gives the swimmers plenty of time to get to the final location and fertilize that egg ASAP! And I think the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) calls for using OPKs. You BD every other day and when you get that positive OPK you BD that day and the next 3 I think. I was going to try it but my hubby is weird about sex being "planned". I know, doesn't make sense.
GOOD LUCK AND MORE :dust:

Jen, boo to Mondays and work! Will keep you in my thoughts that you don't lose that job- reliable paycheck is nice. I use to worry about my old job all the time. Worked at a lumber store and you bet that business slowed way down. Worked there for 6 years. Miss everyone. Now I am the rambler ;)
So glad you convinced DH! Gah why must they fight it? I actually haven't BD today and it is the first in a bit. I told DH at the laundromat that I was beginning to think he didn't love me any more because we hadn't had sex. He couldn't stop giggling about that lol
Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, g'night! I can't sleep until I make the bed and put away clothes. I am exhausted. Can't wait to have an apartment with my own washer and dryer. Yippee!
> 
> Jessica, how scary! Is your daughter doing ok? I have asthma too but luckily I do respond to inhalers. I need to get a new one actually.
> What did the doctors suggest for you? Counseling? I completely understand just wanting to fill that hole inside you where once there was sweet life. I feel it too. :hugs: the rainbow is coming :dust:
> How did you like the softcups for AF? Pre-seed just mimics your most fertile cervical mucus so it helps the swimmers along. I put a bit in my softcup before insertion. I think it is great- beats spit and is good for swimmers. This is my first cycle using it. It is also not weirdly sticky like other lube. I balked at the price but a little goes a long way. You can also insert it closer to your cervix if you like.
> I have read that BD in the days before O are best because it gives the swimmers plenty of time to get to the final location and fertilize that egg ASAP! And I think the SMEP (Sperm Meets Egg Plan) calls for using OPKs. You BD every other day and when you get that positive OPK you BD that day and the next 3 I think. I was going to try it but my hubby is weird about sex being "planned". I know, doesn't make sense.
> GOOD LUCK AND MORE :dust:

Actually it doesn't make sense to me either, but my husband is the same. He doesn't like the sex being "planned" either. He is actually getting annoyed by it and is saying that it puts pressure on everything. He doesn't want to buy the pre-seed. According to him, we have never used it before, so why now. I think he thinks it insults his manhood in some way. He definitely does not want to buy any opks. So don't know what to do. Just want to get pregnant right away. He is totally not for this planning.


----------



## Storked

Any way you can purchase them without him knowing? When you pick up groceries maybe? Hate you having to hide them though. But the pre-seed you could hide. Then just insert some ad seduce him. Doubt he would know the difference.

I sneak some purchases past my husband by just getting cash back and then getting what I want with that.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Just took dh away from football and dtd.. heheh :happydance:
> 
> So random question, after you bd does anything leak out? I cant fully remember from last time but I feel like I leak alot of his men even though I dont get up right away. It could just feel like a lot but I thought Id ask you girls if you have the same thing going on.

yeah lots does babe but it must get some in since we all got preggers in the first place :) :) 

havin nice catch up with my niece, its good :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany yeah im close in age to loads o my nieces and nephews, i have them ranging from 2 months of age to 31 :) its fun when we go out together and people get all confuced trying to guess our ages cos im the aunty :) i have 11 older bros and sis and they all have kids , hence the range :) a big family is nice though, always someone to visit :) 
and yeah i think putting cold feet under someones butt is totally acceptable, i do it with OH all d time and owuld do it to my sises too :)


----------



## lilesMom

jessica i hope u feel better soon babe , this hwole thing def wrecks u mentally xxx big hugs xxxx
Thansk, galway was lovely but i was on antibiotics so i didnt have the energy i normally would :) but was nice. shearing isnt a very common name where i am from but some names occur more in pockets around ireland so maybe it is a common name else wwhere in ireland :) when we all have our babas , ye could come visit and show them off :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen fx for u on ur job xxx


----------



## Storked

Big families are nice Laura. And usually very close :)
I love that my siblings still view me as a sibling even though I am a lot younger than them- I am actually closest to the oldest too. But yeah I think butts are acceptable feet Warner's for sure but my DHs family has boundaries lol. They also wear more clothes around the house than we ever did. I can't imagine LOL


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! 

Laura, glad you had a nice time with your niece. I love my family too... definitely are close but do like MY time too hehe. We are actually trying to get my parents to move out to CO which they sound on bored but just have to figure some things out. It would be great for our lo's to have one set of grandparents close by.

Bethany, dh does the same thing to me with his feet. His feet are ALWAYS cold and I told him that he should take something to help with his circulation then his feet wouldnt be so cold. He said "No, I like your butt better" ... oye lol How are you doing hun? When are you testing? Is it this week or next week?

Jessica, :hugs: to you. Im so sorry that you are having a hard time. How is your daughter doing? Did they find something to help with her asthma? How are you doing?? I hope you guys are feeling better.. that had to have been pretty scary. Wishing you well!! :kiss:

Jen, fx for your job!!!! I hope that they dont do anymore "downsizing" :nope: You should move here! My dentist's office always seems busy! I have to schedule my semi-anual cleaning everytime I have an appt! 

My boss got our company's suite for tonight Rockies game (baseball for those that dont know lol). Got a limo to take us down there so should be fun. There are like 10 of us going. I dont know that I really care for these people but there is one girl that I like that is going. The last time I went a couple of month ago, I remember they had great food in the suite so Im looking forward to that! heheh

I better get my cup of coco (btw, thats ok to drink when ttc/pg right?) I stopped the coffee and tea a bit ago but have to have something warm in the morning to wake me up.

Daily :dust: to you girls and hope everyone has a nice day/night!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Amy, haha my feet are usually cold too. Only part of me really. Though they aren't cold ATM :)
I'll test next week on the 18th. 17th at the earliest. I want to test now but can't handle a BFN so I shall wait patiently lol.
Even if I didn't like any of those people..I'd attend for free food. My mom always ropes me into social events when she mentions a meal ;)
Unsure about cocoa :flower:

What CD are you on now and when will you be testing? :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Angel, The soft cups do sound like a great idea, go and get those :spermy:!!! I hear ya on wanting to argue about the term "Old" :grr:. I felt the same way when dh was trying to tell me to follow drs orders :ignore: but I am glad that I did. I feel more confident knowing I waited for that one cycle to pass so I guess Im glad I listened :dohh:. 

Bethany, I can be convinced to go to almost anything if it invovles some yummy food. I remember they even had icecream last time which was soooo yummy! :icecream: lol Ya I dont know about the hot chocolate either but from what I read, it depends on the kind you drink. The one they have at my work is just the regular swiss miss hot chocolate which is suppose to be fine. My last pregnancy, I wanted choc all the time! Almost anything else would make me :sick:. How exciting you are going to test next week. If you test on monday and get that :bfp: that would be a great bday gift for me heheh. FX for you hun!!! I added a cycle tracker to my signature because I keep forgetting and have to count and I saw Laura had it and thought "Good Idea!!". I am on CD :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Oh and Angel, yes I am Amy heheh


----------



## lilesMom

bethany my OH family r d same, they dont seem to have pj days. crazy :) :)
amy that would be great to have grand parents near by , grest support and great for the kids too :) hope it works out for ye xxx
company suite and yummy food sounds good :) enjoy. 
i never heard anything about hot choc being bad ??
i like ur ticker :) i had the buzzy bees on my previous one :) :)
angel i agree with ur DH and the girls, it gives a bit more peace of mind to follow docs orders :)

they dont sell soft cups in ireland , i would have to order them from england and im hoping that i get bfp before they would arrive :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica i hope u feel better soon babe , this hwole thing def wrecks u mentally xxx big hugs xxxx
> Thansk, galway was lovely but i was on antibiotics so i didnt have the energy i normally would :) but was nice. shearing isnt a very common name where i am from but some names occur more in pockets around ireland so maybe it is a common name else wwhere in ireland :) when we all have our babas , ye could come visit and show them off :) :)

Wouldn't that be great, like some type of reunion of some type. We are connected through the tragedy of miscarriage, and we could also be connected through the joy of childbirth :flower: So what day of the month does your birthday fall all, Mine is on the 26th. I turn 33 :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> I think the only concern about any drink is caffeine and cocoa generally has less than 15mg (the max allowable amount recommended is 200mg when TTC), so enjoy!
> 
> And I'm so grateful for the support you all provide! I suppose if we didn't follow the Dr's orders we'd be labeled "non-compliant."
> 
> I wish you all BFPs...it will be very inspirational for me to watch the journey.

While I was diagnosed with a threatened miscarriage I had an advice nurse telling me that high dosage of caffeine (more than 200mg) can be connected to miscarriage. That shocked me, never knew that. Now I am so scared of caffeine while pregnant. I will try to avoid it all costs, even though I know I am allowed a bit.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you all for the information about softcups. I read back a few post and caught on to the "softcup trickery." I think its genius! If only I had softcups this morning! hehehe :blush:
> 
> Amy (I think I've caught on to names??)~~My Dr spoke with DH while I was in recovery. She told him old literature suggests an increased chance in mc if fell pg right after a d&c, so she told him to wait until 1st AF. I tried to argue the term "old" with him, but lost when I caught on to he was afraid to risk mc #3 (shocked b/c he showed feelings!). Isn't it interesting how there is not a uniform or international standard to anything related to pregnancy or loss?
> 
> Aaronswoman~~my DH does not want me change or buy anything to aid us. He said we managed just fine getting pg on our own, twice. However, I'm with Bethany, I'll be buying softcups with my groceries this afternoon. It seems that since we had pg #2 with my obsessive timing/planning he gets it...that and the oracle, I mean the Dr told him the importance of timing.

Yeah, maybe I should have the Dr. tell him that there is planning involved. I want to buy the pre-seed, he is also against that. He thinks that buying the pre-seed means he can't turn me on anymore.lol. I just wanna buy it because I heard it helps the process go more smoothly.lol. Anything that will help me fall pregnant is worth the try. I am almost 33, he has to understand that things might not be as easy as before.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Big families are nice Laura. And usually very close :)
> I love that my siblings still view me as a sibling even though I am a lot younger than them- I am actually closest to the oldest too. But yeah I think butts are acceptable feet Warner's for sure but my DHs family has boundaries lol. They also wear more clothes around the house than we ever did. I can't imagine LOL

How much older is your oldest sibling? I have always been really good at making connections with much older people, I mean much older like senior citizens. I love older people, they are so filled with wisdom, and usually have a lot of great jokes to tell. Interesting my mom is the same way, she always made connections with older people too. I must add, you sound wise beyond your years! I though you were more like my age. I was like you in my early 20s, very mature. By age 20 I was already a mommy, so I already felt older because a lot of my friends didn't have any children yet. Now I feel old because my eldest is about to become a teenager! :cry: She looks like shes 16 already almost 5'7'', my height!! People get astonished when they see us together, because I am only in my early 30s and she almost looks like a grown woman.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> We see these little things as ways to boost our fertility, the guys see it differently. My DH is set on me NOT using anything unless given to me by the Dr. That's why OPKs are acceptable to him, the Dr gave me a prescription for them.
> 
> We have to do so much to prep and protect our bodies...After my first mc and finding out I had low ovarian reserve (I'm 36) I dramatically decreased my caffeine intake :coffee: started eating all of the foods they say make you more fertile (nuts, berries, whole milk, no refined carbs...), started acupuncture and eliminated wine :wine: (unless AF was present, then I'd have a glass). My DH changed NOTHING...I started to think I was the only one trying. In the end, I can take comfort knowing without a doubt that I had done everything right...mc #2 was just unlucky. I say use the preseed, do what makes you feel better because it is so worth it in the end.

How long have you and DH been trying? Is he older than you? I swear men are so stubborn at any age. I am 32 and DH is 38, I am starting to get worried about his sperm count. I don't think he takes care of himself like he should. I did get him to start taking a men's multivitamin and some omega 3. How long have both of you been married? We got married 7 years ago. But this is all new to me, actively trying. Something that does help me feel better, is that most of the women in my family had children at older ages. 1 cousin had her first when she was 39, the other had her first when she was 41, and the other cousin had one when she was 39 also, they are all sisters. Their brothers wife had her first at 36. My mom had me when she was almost 35. What I am trying to say is that what ever obstacles they had, I don't even think they were aware of them. My cousin who had her daughter at 39, her husband was 51 at the time. And their daughter came out perfectly healthy. Thanks for the advice on the foods that make you more fertile. I learn something on here everyday!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jessica i hope u feel better soon babe , this hwole thing def wrecks u mentally xxx big hugs xxxx
> Thansk, galway was lovely but i was on antibiotics so i didnt have the energy i normally would :) but was nice. shearing isnt a very common name where i am from but some names occur more in pockets around ireland so maybe it is a common name else wwhere in ireland :) when we all have our babas , ye could come visit and show them off :) :)
> 
> Wouldn't that be great, like some type of reunion of some type. We are connected through the tragedy of miscarriage, and we could also be connected through the joy of childbirth :flower: So what day of the month does your birthday fall all, Mine is on the 26th. I turn 33 :nope:Click to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> We see these little things as ways to boost our fertility, the guys see it differently. My DH is set on me NOT using anything unless given to me by the Dr. That's why OPKs are acceptable to him, the Dr gave me a prescription for them.
> 
> We have to do so much to prep and protect our bodies...After my first mc and finding out I had low ovarian reserve (I'm 36) I dramatically decreased my caffeine intake :coffee: started eating all of the foods they say make you more fertile (nuts, berries, whole milk, no refined carbs...), started acupuncture and eliminated wine :wine: (unless AF was present, then I'd have a glass). My DH changed NOTHING...I started to think I was the only one trying. In the end, I can take comfort knowing without a doubt that I had done everything right...mc #2 was just unlucky. I say use the preseed, do what makes you feel better because it is so worth it in the end.
> 
> How long have you and DH been trying? Is he older than you? I swear men are so stubborn at any age. I am 32 and DH is 38, I am starting to get worried about his sperm count. I don't think he takes care of himself like he should. I did get him to start taking a men's multivitamin and some omega 3. How long have both of you been married? We got married 7 years ago. But this is all new to me, actively trying. Something that does help me feel better, is that most of the women in my family had children at older ages. 1 cousin had her first when she was 39, the other had her first when she was 41, and the other cousin had one when she was 39 also, they are all sisters. Their brothers wife had her first at 36. My mom had me when she was almost 35. What I am trying to say is that what ever obstacles they had, I don't even think they were aware of them. My cousin who had her daughter at 39, her husband was 51 at the time. And their daughter came out perfectly healthy. Thanks for the advice on the foods that make you more fertile. I learn something on here everyday!Click to expand...

My bday is on monday the 17th... Ill be 32 :cry:

DH bestfriend's wife got pg at 40 and gave birth at 41. They had been together for over 10 years and she thought she couldnt get pg as they tried in the past and didnt conceive. Sophia was conceived out of the blue and she had all sorts of medical issues before and throughout the pregnancy but had a healthy baby girl who is now 3 1/2 so that gives me hope!


----------



## jen435

Amy yay for your birthday! I hope u have a late bday present bfp :) 

i heard from a friend preseed is for the male :) it enhances tthe feeling and makes it better for both *wink* it kinda does in a way. No men really wanna know abot this stuff. Oh and sofrcups are for af keep it in ur dresser scoot dh to the bathroom and insert while hes gone. If we dtd in livingroom i put it in a pillow and bring in out with me saying its to lift my bottom up which it is but i also store softcup in there also. Sneaky but honest tips. Bethany i do same thing take a lil out of my check for myself to get things for ttc. 

Work was great! Love the new office. I didnt take any xrays. Dental hygienists have the assistants take them for us :) excited to bd tonight! 

I hope you get bfp laura you been through so much not too! Fxd!

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Sorry for not replying much guys- today has actually been crazy. Been cooking or ironing or menu planning or running errands all day. I am beat!

Amy, can't beat free food :D
I am not real hopeful that I will get a BFP right away if I am preggers- may be a bit late before anything lol.
Hey you are close to ovulation! Woot woot!

Laura, you could probably sub the softcup with a more long-term menstrual cup. Only thing is that they are inserted differently and not as shallow. :)

Angel, you will be a part of the journey :hugs:

Jessica, you are sad about 33? Great age! You are just two years older than my DH. My birthday is in December :)
Why are men so afraid of "extras"? They want to be in competition with inanimate stuff. Lube doesn't make you less turned on, it can be added to the fun of lovemaking. TMI but it doesn't have to just go on you. Think you can sway him that way?


----------



## Storked

Gah I still missed some posts lol.

Jen, that is the way to go isn't it? Being sneaky is fun :)
And that is GREAT news on the new office!

Angel congrats on marriage! I was wed in February :D


----------



## jen435

Atlantis is nice been there twice. Must say that man made beach is for the birds rather be at breezes beach much nicer then ones at atlantis. Lazy river though awesome!! Swimming with dolphins was fabulous too!!! :) youll concieve again i know it! We all will!


----------



## jen435

Bethany great month love feb :) i actually wanted a feb baby now i can careless the date. Just want it now! lol actually dh and i meet memorial dau weekend and according to.online my edd would be that weekend :) i hope it happens


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Big families are nice Laura. And usually very close :)
> I love that my siblings still view me as a sibling even though I am a lot younger than them- I am actually closest to the oldest too. But yeah I think butts are acceptable feet Warner's for sure but my DHs family has boundaries lol. They also wear more clothes around the house than we ever did. I can't imagine LOL
> 
> How much older is your oldest sibling? I have always been really good at making connections with much older people, I mean much older like senior citizens. I love older people, they are so filled with wisdom, and usually have a lot of great jokes to tell. Interesting my mom is the same way, she always made connections with older people too. I must add, you sound wise beyond your years! I though you were more like my age. I was like you in my early 20s, very mature. By age 20 I was already a mommy, so I already felt older because a lot of my friends didn't have any children yet. Now I feel old because my eldest is about to become a teenager! :cry: She looks like shes 16 already almost 5'7'', my height!! People get astonished when they see us together, because I am only in my early 30s and she almost looks like a grown woman.Click to expand...

My oldest sibling Is 16 years older and already a grandmother! I bond with older people as well. I just have so little in common with people my age. They like to party or play video games. I don't even know how to work the controllers to anything that isn't Nintendo...and games tend to make me frustrated anyways. 
You and your daughter are so tall! I am shorter than two of my oldest nieces and people always think I am still in HS because of it. 
At church dances I always hung out with adults and talked the night away. And I was always close to my teachers. College was a shock because none of the professors ever wanted to chit chat with me :)


----------



## Storked

Fingers crossed Jen! :D :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thanks :) fxd for all of us :)


----------



## jen435

Dh is playing football game while watchin football genius... Gotta get him to bd some how before i fall asleep. Cd 17 but cant chance it. Im counting three work day left then 5 day weekend. Cant wait! I dont dread my job just waking up early to go :) anyways hope things have slowed down for you bethany! Im laying in my living room with my puppy and cant stop staring at my window! I love lights and decorating it! Anyways wishing you ladies all a goodnight!

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Threaten him again Jen :)
My DH went to take a "nap" and still hasn't gotten his butt up to eat the chowder that I made him. Now I'm annoyed. And want a nap lol.
How early do you have to be up Jen?
Btw, you make me want a puppy to go with my kitty :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, af seems to be finished. It lasted over 5 days. A little longer than usual. What was really weird was that I was about to finish Sunday morning then I just started bleeding again. I hope that was normal. Another weird thing, the blood was brighter or fresher than normal. Or maybe its just my imagination. But as long as its over hopefully, I guess there should be nothing to worry about. I guess I am officially in the ttc club!


----------



## Storked

Yay Jessica! And yeah AFs are weird after miscarriage. Took mine 3 cycles to be normal! Though the cycle length still isn't there. If it was I would be so much closer to POAS. :dust: !


----------



## jen435

Jessica sounds like a normal af length for a strong lining :) yay for ttc!!!

Bethany once you move you should get a small pup. They will be your babys best friends :) they also make great cuddle buddys. Then again kittys do to! :) dh better eat ur clam chowder. I bet its delicious! You make yummy things. What is your meal list that you made? Maybe you can give me some ideas on new things to make.

I start work at 730am so wake up at 545am. Not too early but for me it is. Id much rather start at 10 :)
Yay!!! Dh came upstairs! He wasnt in the mood but we did bd :) 

Bethany faith this will be your month it just has to!! But i know its not good to have high hopes so i keep telling myself a july 4th baby would be awesome too! Though may/june would be so much nicer.


----------



## Storked

You are right Jen! Don't worry I am busy reading thread of early symptoms- though doubt they will be useful to me lol!
My DH would love a red heeler pup but I told him no. Those are working dogs. Don't have any jobs for one. I told him cockapoo but he just makes fun of them (eye roll) my kitty is less cuddly now that he is big. He is still close but just out of reach lol.
DH woke up as only ate half a bowl of chowder. I glowered but put it away. I can always freeze the leftovers and not have to cook dinner sometime!
Menu planning is a lot of soups because they just sounds yummy :) there is cheeseburger soup (sounds disgusting but is actually good), creamy wild rice and chicken soup, tuna casserole, I have a chicken chili planned one week and a spicy beef chili for the next (crap...I realize I forgot an ingredient for it lol. Will buy when I go back for almonds!), Mac n cheese, enchiladas, tortellini pasta with basil pesto, tex mex goulash...
I may have to eat my basil pesto pasta by myself. He scoffs at it because it doesn't have meat. Doesn't bother me. More for me!

Yay for DH BD! He is really committed now Jen- I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU! :dust:


----------



## Storked

I am worried. I am only 6 DPO and I just went to the bathroom and had spots of blood on the TP. Maybe AF is coming early :(


----------



## jen435

Hugs or its implantation that can happen this early. Positive thinking. :hug: we are here for you and will get through this together.


----------



## Storked

Thanks Jen. Darn google for meaning me even more paranoid :-/


----------



## jen435

Yummy menu! Id love the basil pesto pasta. No meats ok by me :) never had cheeseburger soup. May try to make it this winter. I love a portabella mushroom veg soup and minstrone soup too. Excited fall is here now and ill have time to make some different meals :)


----------



## jen435

Stay away from google. Ask us questions instead :)


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I love minestrone! Especially at the Olive Garden! Tried a copycat recipe from online but just never tasted the same :)
Gimme yours? And you portobello veg soup too? The cheeseburger soup is in no way healthy because it calls for velveeta lol. So your spouse may love it like mine does ;)


----------



## jen435

Oh yes he would be all over it :) yes ill have to bury them out of the closet and then ill send em your way.i havent made it in a while. But the mushrooms are suppost to replace meat as it has same texture so your dh may like it.


----------



## Storked

We can only hope! He loves tofu but I am afraid to try it :)


----------



## jen435

Me to tufu looks gross. Must say goodnight!


----------



## Storked

Goodnight Jen!


----------



## Storked

https://www.visembryo.com/baby/1.html

If y'all get bored I found that very entertaining :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> I am worried. I am only 6 DPO and I just went to the bathroom and had spots of blood on the TP. Maybe AF is coming early :(

I just read about it, it says implantation bleeding is usually 7 to 10 days after ovulation, sometimes a few days before or a few days after. Do you ever get af this early? So this could possibly be implantation bleeding? Will be praying that it is for you!


----------



## Storked

I haven't gotten AF this early in a long time (CD 25). Went to the bathroom again just now and nothing. I hope it is implantation bleeding! I wonder if me being on baby aspirin would help cause implantation bleeding?


----------



## horseypants

Ooh storked. I think it sounds like a good sign.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, you could probably sub the softcup with a more long-term menstrual cup. Only thing is that they are inserted differently and not as shallow. :)

we dont have any cups at all, not that i have seen anyway, its still just tampons and pads r are our choices :) but i hadnt gone looking so maybe in chemists, not in shops, i never heard anyone talk about them either , i just dont think we have um here. a girl on another post from irel said she has to get um from the uk :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> So, af seems to be finished. It lasted over 5 days. A little longer than usual. What was really weird was that I was about to finish Sunday morning then I just started bleeding again. I hope that was normal. Another weird thing, the blood was brighter or fresher than normal. Or maybe its just my imagination. But as long as its over hopefully, I guess there should be nothing to worry about. I guess I am officially in the ttc club!

mine was really bright red too and was different to normal afs before loss, im pertty sure thats normal cos bright means fresh and cos of d and c there wouldnt be much brown , which is older stuff :) sorry tmi i know :)


----------



## Storked

Laura True the cups I am thinking of I would have to order online here in the US. Bet you'd have to order online too. You may be able to get the moon cup from the UK. I am thinking that it is a shallower one. I want that kind regularly but the mooncup that they sell online here isn't the same kind. Yeesh.

Horseypants, thanks girl!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I am worried. I am only 6 DPO and I just went to the bathroom and had spots of blood on the TP. Maybe AF is coming early :(

hope its implantation chick, if it only small bit it could easliy be :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

so we didnt BD yest at all, had my 3 nieces over and then OH was in work and i was conked by time he came to bed :) im thinking that i take it easy this cycle anyway cos i still have scan left to have for possible fibroids and im nearly finished antibs , so if its meant to happen it will happen :) plus im thinking that if im realxed about it , it may be more likely to happen :) being sneaky with myself ha ha :) 
if it doesnt happen next month i am goin gung ho for it , il do smep properly, dreaded opks and all :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I haven't had any more spotting since that one time. Weird huh?
Yes be tricksy with yourself :) maybe it will happen! Fingers crossed honey :)

May not be on as much as I'd like today. Internet is down in my area, annoyingly. I can still access the net from my phone but it is so slow!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey guys, been at mums for a few days since DH is working in Birmingham this week.. And it wouldnt let me log into this site on my phone!!

Hope you are all doing okay? I will go through the pages since i was on sunday and see what ive missed..anything?!

Im hoping someone can help shed some light, i got my AF yesterday, well i think it is, basically last night about half ten i started bleeding really heavily and passed a few inch sized clots, i had the bright red bleeding all last night and some this morning when i went to toilet. Now there is only brown when i am wiping, with a bit of bright red, im wondering if this is even my AF or if it is just left over from DnC? 

but ive read that it counts as your AF if it has been at least 20 days since the bleeding from DnC ended which it has, could this be my AF? So can i now start charting with fertility friend calendar now i have a first AF day?! 

hope you are all okay! Kind of had withdrawal since sunday from not chatting on here haha xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i tried to go on here on my phone in galway and it was way too slow and annoying :) silly internet, hope its fixed soon xxx

if its been 3 weeks since u last bled its af :) everyones is weird for the first af hon, mine was 2 days brown spotting with pain, then 1 day red bleeding (no clots ) with no pain. all different , a lot of the girls said theirs was clotty and heavy too. so long as u feel ok im sure it was normal after d and c af xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh thank god danni, i got a doctors appointment in an hour just to make sure, talk about difficult patient, if im like this now i cant imagine how bad ill be when im pregnant again :| ill end up setting a tent up in the surgery just in case i sneeze lol

im hoping this is AF, to be honest i feel like its as good a sign as a BFP, must have just had real bad pmt this week...

Can i start charting on fertility friend etc now for ovulation etc or do i need to wait for period to finish to see how long it lasts for first xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

n it started yesterday 3w3d after dnc xxx


----------



## lilesMom

id say u can chick , i dont use fertility friend but cycle starts from day 1 of af so i dont see why not. :) u might not be right back on track, some peoples second af can be late, lots o people start opks this cycle to check. but i had to wait anyway so i didnt and mine did get back on track after first af. hope urs does too :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

yayy thankyouuu, i wanted to get an app on my phone so its more discreet for me but my bloody phone internet keeps saying i need to verify my age :s Apparently its a running problem with 3 at the moment so im gonna have to wait, gonna have a bash at doing a cycle chart now and see what it says, and resume to my POAS everytime i wee routine lol, im thinkin i should ovulate two weeks from yesterday but might start OPKing at the end of this week and keep doing it until next af in case O is late or early....

Whats your progress? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah u prob should start early i get Ov signs and i think i did at day ten after the d and e so it could be a slightly different time to normal. its my first month trying cos i had problems with my liver. i stated trying at day 12 s i think i should be around the right times this month so now i cross my fingers :) ha ha
i saw that about ut phone on fb :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

oooo fingers crossed for you! So your hoping for your BFP this month, really hope you do would be wicked..

Im hoping for my BFP in about 4 week i should think, ooo i really have never been so pleased to see af, even though i feel like somebody is standing on my stomach and back at least its getting back to normality. I guess :)

Haha yeah my FB post! Well i thought id got a virus on my phone or something but its not its just 3 being a rubbish network lol! So im on here for a bit, got doctors at half 2, and then gonna go to my mums for the night and have a nice long hot bath ( TMI but im hoping it helps the AF to keep flowing ) not into the bath obviously that would be gross, but you know what i mean. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee yeah relax and have a nice bath, its best thing for af pain, the heat is great :) my sis is a nurse and she told us ages ago that af wont come out in water cos of risk of infection. :) i think it might be true cos ive gone swimming in the sea with af and it seems to stop for a while till i come out :) weird gross info for u :)


----------



## lilesMom

just looked at my own ticker and got nervous, 11 days till testing ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta go for a while , im gettin a bit ashamed of myself , its 2 o c and im still in bed. i only got up to have breakfast and came back :) ive been awake ages but am summoning energy to go visit my mom and dad :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and another ps , the ttc buddies in my ticker r in no particular order , ye are all great :) god i really overthink things :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha danii you realy over thought that hahaa! chillllllllllll lol 
ooo i cant wait til u test, get up lazy lol! im goin docs ttyl xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hiya girlys!!! Wow.. I should know better than to miss one night... just caught up on the last 7-9 pages I missed hehe . Hope everyone is doing well!:hugs:

As for AF, mine was TOTALLY strange after d&c. I bled for 2 week afters on and off. Then, about a month after I had some red but mostly brown stuff come out (Sorry TMI) and thought it was af but dr told not to count it:shrug:. I guess my body was just getting rid of whatever was left from the d&c. Then another 1.5 week went by and I got af.. full force af:witch:! It was heavy, lots of clots and lasted for 7 days! Mine never use to be that long or heavy. I also didnt use a tampon since I wanted EVERYTHING to come out clean and didnt want to chance leaving something in there.. idk.. just thought it was better to not use one. I HATE using pads but feel better that I did. If I dont fall pg this cycle, then the next cycle I will feel better about going back to tampons. Anywho, the point of my rambling (sorry lol) is to say that the girls are right. Af is weird post op and sometimes takes longer than others to normalize. They say you should only be concerned if you are bleeding through a pad every hour. :flower:

Bethany, I think the spotting is a GREAT sign :happydance: and I got so excited when I saw that :wohoo:! I didnt even think AF... fx :af:!!! Mon/tues cant come fast enough huh :-=?

Laura, I agree with tricking ourselves :thumbup:. I kind of want to do that too. Im optimistc about this cycle but that could be because I feel pg on the first shot last time.. hoepfully it will be the same this time. [-o&lt;

Jen, omg did I have a hard time getting up for work this morning :sleep:! Im usually ok once I shower :shower: and am on the move but this morning was esp hard. I hope you have a great day at work!

Horsey, Danni, Jessica, Natasha, and anyone else I missed.. hiya dollys! :wave:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day/night!!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> oh and another ps , the ttc buddies in my ticker r in no particular order , ye are all great :) god i really overthink things :)

Same with me and my ticker, love ALL my girls!!! :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Angel! Oh hun, its torture waiting but I totally felt like I was all over the place post opp :wacko:. Our hormones are trying to regulate and get back to normal so until then, I know that it makes us feel all sorts of things. I was going to use a opk but missed the start date according to the instructions (I was suppose to start testing on cd5) but kind of glad.. I too would be going crazy. I know its hard but have patience hun, af is coming for ya!! We are here though whenever you just need to vent. Its a hard thing to go through this and not be able to talk to people that understand but thats what we are here for... hang in there babe! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

For sure.. but then when she does come, you'll think back and say "Oh I guess that wasnt too long" :winkwink:

Are you working or anything today? That sometimes helps with keeping my mind off of things too :flower:


----------



## Storked

Natasha, that could definitely have been your first AF. Mine was super short!

Laura, dang Internet still isn't fixed. If they don't hurry it up me and DH may just go to bed early out of boredom hehe.
Interesting about the water!
Don't get nervous about testing...get excited!*
And feel no shame- I am still not dressed and haven't done a dang thing but sleep today. And it is afternoon lol!

Amy, I am feeling impatient now ;)
What are you up to? Getting in plenty of BD? :)

Angel, thanks! I have never had implantation bleeding before so I am getting my dang hopes up lol.
As for AF coming...I was afraid I would have to wait forever. My body felt in limbo. Or maybe I just did in my head?
Oh acupuncture! Enjoy!

Love and :dust: to all my ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, REALLY hoping you are our first :bfp: but I dont blame you. I know Ill be a mess and you girls are going to say "ENOUGH AMY!!!" lol Dont you just wish you had a remote in life? You can hit pause or rewind or in this case FAST FORWARD.. :idea:

As for me, went to a baseball game last night with some co-workers. They were all drinking in the limo and at the game and everything :wine::drunk:... me.. I had water and felt like I was getting car sick :sick:. Strange because I have been in limos before and never felt sick. Came home at 11:30 and dh was already in bed sleeping :sleep:. I was shocked because he normally doesnt go to bed until 12-1am so with both of us being so tired, no bd last night :sad2:. I told him that I was still SO tired today but that we HAVE to :sex: tonight. So far this is what has happened:

9/5 AF ended :wohoo:
9/6 :sex:
9/7 :nope:
9/8 :sex:
9/9 :sex:
9/10 :nope:


So I feel like we have been dtd enough but was hoping to everyday. Again, last time it was 2 times and done, not even everyday so hoping that we are that lucky again seeing as how we are :sex: more this time. My green days start this week so I told him that starting today we HAVE to bd every night. My bff and her daughter are coming over this weekend and staying sat-sun at our house which is sweet but poor timing. :sad2: I asked dh what are we going to do and he said "We can always go in our closet" (our closet is HUGE! has an island in there with drawers and a window with a ledge so pleanty of space :rofl:) he said they cant hear us from there :shhh:. Oh well, we'll work it out somehow! How about you other than the waiting? Hows everything else going??

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







cycles.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, what a colorful post! love it.

i'm down in the dumps. typical pre-ovulation drama complete with a fight last night. we were supposed to bd every day for a week starting tonight and now im mad at penis.


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov, what a colorful post! love it.
> 
> i'm down in the dumps. typical pre-ovulation drama complete with a fight last night. we were supposed to bd every day for a week starting tonight and now im mad at penis.

Oh no!! What happened??? :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Wake him up Amy! He doesn't get sleep ;)
1) I want your closet and
2) you are so lucky to have a husband who is able and willing even with guests over. My hubby gets so anxious lol

Horseypants, mad at penis! I love it! Well, the wording ;)
Sexual healing honey. Just tell him to shut the heck up an drop his pants.


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> haha danii you realy over thought that hahaa! chillllllllllll lol
> ooo i cant wait til u test, get up lazy lol! im goin docs ttyl xxxxxx

babe im laura but dont worry i had to pm bethany to make sure i had names in right order, i think horsey had right idea with the list :) :)
i know it feels so close now ;) cant wait to test too but i wil :) 
my mom has a specific dream of babies , 3 times anytime someone in our family is preggers and she has had it again, i hope its me :) :) 
i keep thinkin its gonna work this month , hope im right :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Wake him up Amy! He doesn't get sleep ;)
> 1) I want your closet and
> 2) you are so lucky to have a husband who is able and willing even with guests over. My hubby gets so anxious lol
> 
> Horseypants, mad at penis! I love it! Well, the wording ;)
> Sexual healing honey. Just tell him to shut the heck up an drop his pants.

Awww thanks lol When we saw the model, the closet is what sold me and dh said "lets look at the rest of the house" and Im like "Why??" heheh

He is a shy one so I was surprised he said that too. "Shut up and drop pants"... :rofl: You girls crack me up!!!! But yes horseypants, tell him that HE needs to have some horseypants too!!!


----------



## Storked

Laura the dream sounds awesome! Why doesn't my mom have those? Lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, haha my husband is shy too! I have told him to shut up and drop his pants before and he started babbling and trying to guard his virtue. So I leaned real close and whispered in his ear in a deep voice "ah, my blushing bride". He was offended enough to man up real quick ;)


----------



## lilesMom

angel i thought my af was coming a few times before it did and i was kinda bit pms-y the whole time but i dont know if it was proper pms or sadness :) hope it happens soon for u chick, i feel ur pain. u will get there and u prob be glad and sad when u get it xxxxxxxxxx i used opk for tiny bit but i started 12 days after d and e and i kept getting same as u for 5 days so i gave up xxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> haha danii you realy over thought that hahaa! chillllllllllll lol
> ooo i cant wait til u test, get up lazy lol! im goin docs ttyl xxxxxx
> 
> babe im laura but dont worry i had to pm bethany to make sure i had names in right order, i think horsey had right idea with the list :) :)
> i know it feels so close now ;) cant wait to test too but i wil :)
> my mom has a specific dream of babies , 3 times anytime someone in our family is preggers and she has had it again, i hope its me :) :)
> i keep thinkin its gonna work this month , hope im right :)Click to expand...

Ohh yay!!! I hope its you too!!! That would be wonderful![-o&lt;


----------



## mommylov

hahahah, Im going to whisper the same thing into dh's ear the next time he goes soft on me!


----------



## lilesMom

i second all bethany said to u amy ha ha :) :)
horsey i know what u mean but pretend ur not to get ur BD in :) (cue devious laugh ) mwah :) tell him he is so right and amzing and then jump him, after the week is up tell him he is an ass ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

i hope its me too but we do have a big family so could be someone else but i so hope its me, i just misread amy comment a min ago and thought i had missed bethany announcing bfp. i been dreaming im havin twin girls :) wishfull thinking???


----------



## Storked

Amy, the look of outrage on his face was so funny! My husband cracks me up and despite what he says, I do still manage to surprise him lol.

Laura, good idea :D
No BFP for me lol! Oh twin girls would be DIVINE!


I was washing dishes and my kitty was on the counter right next to the sink and kept kissing me (pressing his nose to mine). He is so cute I could burst!


----------



## lilesMom

soon bethany soon :) twin girls be good but hard , il settle for one :) :)
kitty cats r soo cute :)


----------



## mommylov

I love my kitties!!!! [email protected] Laura, butter them up for a week and then really let them know what you think lol jk


----------



## mommylov

TWINS!!!! That would be great but a lot! heheh Either way, I hope you get your rainbow baby this cycle!!

Oh I just had a thought.. is anyone else getting ready to test this week or next besides Bethany? I wont be testing until the end of the month :(


----------



## lilesMom

hope we all do :) be great :) 
af is due on 23rd for me :) hope she fecks off though :)


----------



## lilesMom

:cry: no bd again today :wacko:
OH changed hrs in work and he just fell asleep ond couch, doh. arghh. 
so much for relaxed lolly :) i didntmind missin one day but 2 , i dont like


----------



## Storked

Laura can't you wake him up honey? Tell him you want him so bad that you can't think of anything else!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Natasha hope you are well and the spiders are keeping at bay! :grr:
> 
> So excited for all of you in the the TWW...feels like an eternity waiting! Bethany I looked back on my last pg and I spotted 9-11DPO, so def a good sign! :af:
> 
> I know my hormones are out of sorts, but just to see where I might be in my cycle (and I know you all advised me to wait), I used an OPK. I was hoping for nothing (AF coming soon) or a dark line (AF 2 weeks out)...just my luck I got an in between! It's not faint, but not as dark or darker than the control. Ugh! Why did I do this to myself?!? Now I feel compelled to test again tomorrow...Do any of you recall if you had any regular pms symptoms after your d&c to hint that AF was coming?
> 
> I do just need to relax...luckily I have acupuncture today! By the way, my name really is Angel :howdy:

Yesssssssss to the pms symptoms coming. This is how I knew af was coming. About 10 days before af I was totally out of whack emotionally. I was irritable, crying, anxious, and very annoyed. And 10 days later I got af. Oh, and my real name is Jessica. Never been one to chat, go on forums, I don't even have a facebook account. This is so not like me to be giving my real name out, but I figured I have spilled just about everything else about myself on here! lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi Angel! Oh hun, its torture waiting but I totally felt like I was all over the place post opp :wacko:. Our hormones are trying to regulate and get back to normal so until then, I know that it makes us feel all sorts of things. I was going to use a opk but missed the start date according to the instructions (I was suppose to start testing on cd5) but kind of glad.. I too would be going crazy. I know its hard but have patience hun, af is coming for ya!! We are here though whenever you just need to vent. Its a hard thing to go through this and not be able to talk to people that understand but thats what we are here for... hang in there babe! :hugs:

cd5?? Great, now I am too late to check for ovulation. I am cd8 now. I have never used an opk, so I had no idea I had to start checking already. And yay to everbody who got af, one step closer to bfp!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> i hope its me too but we do have a big family so could be someone else but i so hope its me, i just misread amy comment a min ago and thought i had missed bethany announcing bfp. i been dreaming im havin twin girls :) wishfull thinking???

Oh I wish to have twins too. I want twin boys, because I already have 2 girls. I felt like I was having twins with last, but it was just wishful thinking. I also felt I was having a boy, but that I was actually right about.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Ladies, my hubby angrily cancelled our Internet just now for crappy service. Don't know when I will be on again- don't want to use all my data!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

storked NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! don't leave me with these people!!!!!!!!!!!!

just kidding about the people muahahah. I LOVE you ladies especially all our devious plans.

lilesmum, it is time for whatever trickery you are inclined toward ;) jump him!

i love your advice about telling mine he's right, jumping him and being mad next week. love it! :rofl:

storked, don't go!!!!!!!! you will have to visit the public library tomorrow!

angel :flow:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany we'll miss you :(

On my phone do keeping this short. Bd tonight so yay but still not feeling well from yesterday. I don't know if it's because I'm tired or still feeling car sick or what. I think it's too early to be nauseous from pg so idk. Hopefully tonight's rest will help. Love to you all and gnight!


----------



## adrianluvsart

are you now pregnant?


----------



## mommylov

I wish! But I think it's too soon


----------



## Storked

I need to quit checking on here lol.

I miss all of you already! :cry:

Horsey, how did it go tonight? (waggles brows)

Amy, sorry you are feeling sick honey :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i stopped sulking and went and woke him up so i didnt miss a day :) i felt bad cos he was wrecked and has changed to early days now again. its for a good cause :)

amy hope ur feeling better chick xx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Hi Angel! Oh hun, its torture waiting but I totally felt like I was all over the place post opp :wacko:. Our hormones are trying to regulate and get back to normal so until then, I know that it makes us feel all sorts of things. I was going to use a opk but missed the start date according to the instructions (I was suppose to start testing on cd5) but kind of glad.. I too would be going crazy. I know its hard but have patience hun, af is coming for ya!! We are here though whenever you just need to vent. Its a hard thing to go through this and not be able to talk to people that understand but thats what we are here for... hang in there babe! :hugs:
> 
> cd5?? Great, now I am too late to check for ovulation. I am cd8 now. I have never used an opk, so I had no idea I had to start checking already. And yay to everbody who got af, one step closer to bfp!!Click to expand...

im playing catch up again so i dont know if someone answered u, but its not too late on cd 8, ur unlikely to ov this early xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Ladies, my hubby angrily cancelled our Internet just now for crappy service. Don't know when I will be on again- don't want to use all my data!

oh no we miss u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura---please tell your mother to dream of me getting my AF next! :flower: Just kidding!



il tell her , :) ha ha xxx


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> storked NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! don't leave me with these people!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> just kidding about the people muahahah. I LOVE you ladies especially all our devious plans.
> 
> lilesmum, it is time for whatever trickery you are inclined toward ;) jump him!
> 
> i love your advice about telling mine he's right, jumping him and being mad next week. love it! :rofl:
> 
> storked, don't go!!!!!!!! you will have to visit the public library tomorrow!
> 
> angel :flow:

how dare u :haha
i just quit sulking and went to bed, he isnt a mind reader, i tend to forget that sometimes :) 
how u babe?


----------



## lilesMom

why isnt it testing time already :haha: 
i wanna be on :cloud9:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
GO :spermy: = :yellow:
im bored in case ye havent noticed :haha::wave:


----------



## mommylov

lol Laura! That was me yesterday which is what = the colorful post lol

Thanks girls, feeling better today but still not 100%. I dont know what my deal is.. first Im sick from catching something from my bff daughter then I get better .. then I get into a limo and feel like throwing up again for 2 days and now still congested but feeling better. I want to be hopeful and say Im pg and these are early signs but I just think its too early since I am due to O this week. Oye, the torture of not knowing! 

Laura, so glad you got oh to dtd! I forget that dh isnt a mind reader too and Im like "WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU DIDNT KNOW TO DO ______" and he responds with "I didnt check the crystal ball today".. such a sarcastic boob Im married to! lol How are you doing??

BETHAAAAAANNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....... hi. LOL Reminds me of that Family Guy episode.. dont know if you guys have seen the show but there is a part in one where Stewie says "Mom, mommy, mom, mom, mom, mommy" and Louis says "WHAT?!?!?" and he replies with "hi." LOL Pretty funny. Anyway... hi!

Jen, hows work going? Hope all is well!

Jessica, Danni, Horsey, Angel, and anyone that I missed.. how are you dears?

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

maybe we r all a bit run down from all the crap we been dealing with, heres hoping we all be better for good now :) 
stewie is the best in fam guy :) so funny :)
my nephew used to do that to me and his mom if we r talking. he has stopped now and just says to us stop talking repeatedly until he gets attention :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel thats great hon, i had spotting for 2 days before mine too :) hurray xxx
i like ur rainbow pic xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Ya, maybe. Plus the weather has been a little crazy here. It has been warm for the most part and today its in the 50's and raining and tomorrow or the next day its suppose to be in the 80's again.. oh well! lol


----------



## mommylov

fx angel!!


----------



## lilesMom

our weather has been shocking, we had rain all summer long , we have got some break from it in parts of sep but everywhere is damp form all the rain so loads gettin sick, xxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww sorry you guys are getting sick with all the rain :(

I LOVE the rain and the cold. We actually had a pretty dry winter with very little snow and I guess it rains here in the summer and we didnt really have much of that either so we are welcoming it today. Just makes it hard to be here at work when my desk has a view of the pretty rocky mountains. Makes me want to be at home with some hot cocoa and my boys :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i prefer rain when it is cold, rain when its warm is annoying cos ur roasted with ur rain clothes :) least u have a nice view hon xxx u have long left in work? :)


----------



## mommylov

Very true! Rain when warm is yucky. Rain+cold = :rain:

Its 9am here and I get to work at 7:30-8am everyday so ya, still a ways to go before I get to go home :hissy: and the girl that sits next to me is in a mood today :help:. I had my umbrella next to my desk openned because it was wet and she comes in and says "WHO HAS THIER UMBERELLA OPEN?!??! Thats bad luck!" Im like its mine and its open because its wet :huh:. The more time goes by, the more I am learning that she is a princess and likes things to be her way :brat:. Ugh. I closed the stupid thing and said "Happy princess?" :pop:

I think Im a little moddy too... nobody is bothering me though just her so dont know :shrug:. Cant be PMS-y right?


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha, she has very little worries in life if ur umbrella is bugging her :) and it sonly bad luck if u hold it over ur head :) 
i think maybe she is just an idiot and not pms-y :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur day goes fast :) xxxxxx
i like the 'pop' emoticon :) :)


----------



## Storked

I think I am back! My hubby said something about unlimited data. Woot woot!

Laura, you woke him up for the best cause! Besides...men don't mind waking us up when they are in the mood. Payback lol.
Yes waiting for testing SUCKS :)

Amy, I have totally seen that episode :)
And I love rain and cold too. Texas is hot and dry. Ugh.
How did the girl respond to being called a princess?

Angel, great news about AF! :happydance:

Guys, I have slept over 12 hours and I am still tired but know that if I sleep anymore (and miss DH's texts) that he will be annoyed.
My bed is so comfy and soft and warm. Zzzzzzz....


----------



## lilesMom

yey ur back i slept 12 hrs too but for once i woke up feeling like i had slept, nice feeling , im on the mend :) u know i said my scales were broken, i was at my nieces yest and used her scales and ive lost 7 pounds, good start and i wasnt even trying hard, im easing myself back in cos have been sick, my liver is gonna kick ass soon :) im in a good mood , my sis and my 2 smallies r on their way to see me :) :) 
hurray for no limits on bethanys interent :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

and too true on the them waking us, :) :)


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Yay angel for af starting youll be ttc in no time :) 
amy lady at work seems moody. Let ur umbrella dry :) i hope you feel better. As for nausea are u positive u couldnt of ovulated already? I know its rare but some get nausea as o symptom. I wish i could make colorful post but my cell doesnt allow me to.

Bethany no!!! Why did he get rid of internet??? Glad you have cell internet though. It is a little annoying but it becomes second nature. (besides we pay enough for these cells so glad its used) 

Laura and everyone else hi! Im going to try to play catch up. Laura glad u woke dh up! Its true we just assume they should know what we want. So glad u got it in :) 

Cd 19 for me no bd yesterday :( i passed out on the couch and hardly made it to the bed at 2am when dh tried to wake me. I was extremely exhausted slept hard. Yest had scratchy throat congested and ear pain. After waking up today its all gone thank goodness. Still kinda a little fuzzy though. My pts cancelled so i slept in til 11am. Thinking to take dog for walk get oxygen in blood flowing better to help me wake up since in still exhauasted.


----------



## jen435

Bethany think ur pregnant!!! :) so excited to find out wooohoo to sept 18 :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/545E8149-A1E6-4C29-92A4-B9C96693296E-4352-0000046C92017656.jpg

How can I get out of bed when he is sharing it with me? :)


----------



## jen435

Laura congrats on weight loss! Thats incredible!!! Yes yes your liver will be strong!

Bethany dh would be upset if u slept?


----------



## Storked

Jen, nearly tested this morning but didn't want to waste a test lol! Hey did you O already? Sounds like you are a tired one too lady! :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> ha ha, she has very little worries in life if ur umbrella is bugging her :) and it sonly bad luck if u hold it over ur head :)
> i think maybe she is just an idiot and not pms-y :) :)




jen435 said:


> Hey ladies! Yay angel for af starting youll be ttc in no time :)
> amy lady at work seems moody. Let ur umbrella dry :) i hope you feel better. As for nausea are u positive u couldnt of ovulated already? I know its rare but some get nausea as o symptom. I wish i could make colorful post but my cell doesnt allow me to.
> 
> Bethany no!!! Why did he get rid of internet??? Third the lib

Yay Bethany for unlimited ttc girly time aka unlimited internet access lol :friends:

Jen, I have no idea whats going on but Im thinking you can be right and that it may be associated with O or something. I guess time will only tell huh? :shy:

Laura, fun day for you today!!! I hope you have a great time with sis and kiddos! :football:

I LOVE the emocons on here.. they are so cute and fun :fool:! My phone lets me use the emocons but its pain to get to them. Thats how you can tell if Im on my phone or a comp. If my response doesnt seem as involved or not or little emocons, then that means phone heheh :telephone:. 

Ya, this lady at work is a trip. One time I brought in an air freshner thing that goes on your deskbecause something was making me want to vomit all the time (This was while I was pg and I think it was her soap or something she used that did NOT smell good). I was trying to be nice and not say anything to her and I saw other people bring these things in so I thought no biggie. She was like "WHAT IS THAT SMELL? Oh vanilla? I dont like vanilla, I use lavender at home". I felt like saying well this isnt your home :growlmad:! I think she thinks something is wrong with other people all the time and that she is perfect. Im sure she is wondering what my deal is now after this morning. I wont make eye contact with her right now and I am sitting at my desk with my headphones on trying to make sure I dont say something that I will regret :ignore:. I actually do like her but I think she is bipolar or going through the change or something (she is 50). She is so cool and sweet one min :awww: and then the next..:devil: BOOM. My mom always said, if you sont have something nice to say, put on headphones and keep your mouth shut! lol jk but that is what Im doing. Just have to stay in my happy zone. I woke up in a gret mood this morning and then she happened! She is the same lady I had that issue with regards to the whole politics deal a few weeks ago.. dont know if you guys remember. Anywho, not going to let her ruin my day and bore you guys about her! :laugh2:

I want to replace so many people here with you guys.. I wish!!! :cry:


----------



## Storked

Oh and Laura congrats from me too!

Jen, he'd be jealous lol.


----------



## Storked

Aw I wish I could have y'all over aty house! We could watch Gilmore Girls and eat cheesy pasta and chocolate cookies!


----------



## mommylov

Laura.. congrats on weight loss, that awesome!!!!! :bodyb:

Bethany, I think the same thing. You may be preggers hun... CANT WAIT until the 18th!!! :dance: And oyour kitty is too cute.. I would have a hard time getting out of bed too with that face!

Jen I too have been very tired lately and am due to O this week so you could very well be too! DH had to wake me up last night off the couch, went upstairs and bd and then I went right back to sleep lol:sleep:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Aw I wish I could have y'all over aty house! We could watch Gilmore Girls and eat cheesy pasta and chocolate cookies!

Im on my way!!! :plane:


----------



## Storked

Amy LOL on the plane emoticon :D


----------



## jen435

Would love to work with you amy! But it would have to be in a dental office lol. I love hygiene too much. Anyone a dentist maybe?? Lol anyways i remember the politics. Love emotions also. :) that one n hugs is the only ones i know though oh and bd lol. 

Bethany love ur kitty. Im with my pup and dont want to move either. Hes still sleeping. Im watching the humming birds out the window. As for ovulation i really didnt chart bbt this cycle so idk if i ovulated or not. Im still early in my cycle on day 19 still ten days left :( i took it so easy all month and relaxed so im keeping it that way. I think my exhaustion was from two days at work perhaps i start at 10am tom :) so ill get to sleep in tom.


----------



## mommylov

Rest is good Jen :sleep:. We all need it :thumbup:!! We will soon be talking about how our little ones keep waking us up in no time! :crib:


----------



## Storked

Does your puppy like sleeping with you? My kitty only naps with me now! As I am typing this on my phone I can feel his little paw petting my leg lol!

Yeah I only use smilies and hugs on here. Darned phone!

Lots of love and :dust: to my girls!


----------



## Storked

Oh Amy I hope so! :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany would love to have company on my weekdays off. Wish we all lived in driving distance also! As for testing id wait since u just had spotting. Let hcg build up for that bfp :) maybe test friday they say three days after ib for bfp woohoo. Im sooo excited for you!


----------



## Storked

Jen, that would be awesome to hang on your days off- and I LOVE Pennsylvania!
As for Friday...I still may chicken out but we will see eh? :D


----------



## mommylov

I know... I want to see a :bfp: here!!!!

:yipee:


----------



## Storked

I hope we all get them at the same time :D


----------



## jen435

Yes he naps with me always and he give me kisses when im awake to let me know he is too. I love when he lays on my feet on couch when they cold and cuddles in my arm resting his lil chin on my chest. He is just to cute! <3 him soo much. 

I finally ate breakfast at noon lol. Cant wait for dh to get home to bd. My stomach is all sorts of weird atm. (as in acidic)


----------



## jen435

Me too! Bfp for all :) im sooo excited for laura this cycle also!!!


----------



## Storked

What a sweet way to wake up Jen! :kiss: snuggle fur babies!

I still haven't eaten :blush:
Pizza rolls for breakfast!


----------



## jen435

Yummy! :)


----------



## Storked

I had them hidden away in the freezer. Couldn't risk DH eating them ;)


----------



## mommylov

SOOO excited Laura is joining us this month!!! And Angel with af.. just so happy for everyone and glad we all found eachother. The more I think about it, most of the people around me just dont get it and you girls do! :hugs:

Yum... pizza! 

JUST ate breakfast? heheh silly girl!

I want it to be 4 already! :cry:


----------



## mommylov

The girl next to me is now trying to be nice to me... Im telling you.. hot then cold then hot then cold... sheesh! :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I had them hidden away in the freezer. Couldn't risk DH eating them ;)

HAHAHAH! I do that with my Haggan Daaz (sp?) vanilla swiss almond ice cream... Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Storked

Amy, you are making me crave their mango sorbet. Mmmm!
I wish it was Monday or Tuesday already! Time is dragging :)


----------



## jen435

Agree it is dragging. yum i love those bars dh doesnt eat em so those dont have to hide. May have to go eat some now. But my energy levels to low to even get up so when i have to use restroom ill settle for a slow melt ice pop on way back to living room. Dinner tonight ham brocolli and alfredo. Just have to find energy to cook in 3 hrs


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/545E8149-A1E6-4C29-92A4-B9C96693296E-4352-0000046C92017656.jpg
> 
> How can I get out of bed when he is sharing it with me? :)

he is gorgeous, he is so like my kitty. i hate moving when kitty chooses to snuggle :) i feel so mean


----------



## mommylov

Im sooo hungry now! lol and time IS dragging!


----------



## lilesMom

just playing catch up i missed lots in hour and half :) i love my littel kiddies so much m they r d cutest, they r at d best ages, nephew was 2 in mar and niece is 1 in 2 weeks time , super cute :) ive myself convinced il get bfp this month i hope im not dissappointed :) but sure hoping is a good part of it :)
GO bethany bfp really soon xxxxx
and all of us will follow, follow the leader , pregnancy style :) 
then we can all moan about sore boobs and nausea, woohoo :)


----------



## lilesMom

i would love for us to live closer, its a pity we r all so far, i dont ever talk to any o my sisters r anyone much about mc. i have one friend who i do but i think she is gettin bored of it, not in a bad way just in a can we have some fun now way :) :)
i say it to OH sometimes but he hates it :)
so im so glad to have all of ye xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura 10 days til we test hopefully :) we are only one cd apart. Im cd 19 in a 29 day cycle :)


----------



## Storked

Jen I am still deciding what to make over here! I am thinking baked BBQ chicken and ranch style beans :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/545E8149-A1E6-4C29-92A4-B9C96693296E-4352-0000046C92017656.jpg
> 
> How can I get out of bed when he is sharing it with me? :)
> 
> he is gorgeous, he is so like my kitty. i hate moving when kitty chooses to snuggle :) i feel so meanClick to expand...


I feel mean too! :)


----------



## jen435

Sounds yummy :)

Amy how many hrs you have left? I feel for you!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i would love for us to live closer, its a pity we r all so far, i dont ever talk to any o my sisters r anyone much about mc. i have one friend who i do but i think she is gettin bored of it, not in a bad way just in a can we have some fun now way :) :)
> i say it to OH sometimes but he hates it :)
> so im so glad to have all of ye xxxxxxxxxxxx

Same here :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

messages went funny and i nearly missed both ur messages
bethany first so and then me and jen :) :) and then amy :)


----------



## lilesMom

not sure what order the other girls fit in , but bfps for all this month r next :) xxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> just playing catch up i missed lots in hour and half :) i love my littel kiddies so much m they r d cutest, they r at d best ages, nephew was 2 in mar and niece is 1 in 2 weeks time , super cute :) ive myself convinced il get bfp this month i hope im not dissappointed :) but sure hoping is a good part of it :)
> GO bethany bfp really soon xxxxx
> and all of us will follow, follow the leader , pregnancy style :)
> then we can all moan about sore boobs and nausea, woohoo :)

YES!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

whoop whoop 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
<3<3<3<3<3<3
:af::af::af:


----------



## jen435

Really hope so! Dh is already saying im pregnant again and said he is tired of bd and is too old for it. Last month we did everyother day and all fertile days. This cycle every day (except last night) so idk what he will be willing to di next cycle plus i saved my clearblue opks just incase but i havent been good with them at all this cycle. Its so much more relaxing not to use em. Id rather just bd every night


----------



## lilesMom

i hear u on the opks :) im gonna be more realxed with BD now im 90% sure i Ov on the 8th or 9th so every other day r so now r not as much as before anyway, i dont wanna wear us out in case we have to go again next month :)


----------



## lilesMom

i will start opks next month if it doesnt work this month :) but i think it will :)


----------



## Storked

Bogus Jen! He isn't old at all. Men are so dramatic lol


----------



## jen435

I dont even have any motivation to buy a pregnancy test yet. Im the back of my head something keeps telling me af will come and ill just waste $ again. But im staying optamistic that a bfp could happen too


----------



## jen435

He said that after seven yrs together (he was more active when we where dating and i wasnt at all til marriage) now he said he only is interested twice a month. Its true to. He said why couldnt i be in to it back then when he was. Grrr men. I have a very hard time everytime no matter what i do try to get him to bd


----------



## jen435

Im catholic (so is he) but i didnt feel comfortable dtd before marriage. We shoulda got married right away and had los then. I think it was the excitement of not being married and it being someone new for him. Idk


----------



## Storked

Huh could you give him supplements for his libido? Though I swear that that stuff is mental. Hmmm.


----------



## lilesMom

i have loads in my bathroom, i got a bunch of the strips :) dont buy um yet too tempting , just sittin there all innocent , going pee on me, pee on me with their nonexistent eyes :) ive gotten way too giddy, its so good to feel better and be able to ttc at last :)
i agree with bethany men are way more drama queens than us :)


----------



## lilesMom

we BD like mad for 2 yrs, we had whole chunks of days where we only left the room for food and drinks :) fun times, its slowed down since then which is only natural but id love to go back to that again for a bit :) BD for baby is diff though, it adds a new element in a way. its kinda cool to think u could be making a baby at any time :)


----------



## lilesMom

with my OH if he is reluctant i just say i wanna make a baby u and it works :) 
cos he wants it too :) it worked last time we were trying too, sometimes we both be reluctant but we manage it :) xx


----------



## jen435

Wish it was that easy. No he wont take supplements at all. Really hoping this is it so life gets more fun. Im tired to trying to get him in bed haha. But really i am! I love bding though its fun.


----------



## jen435

Slept over 12hrs and im still exhausted!


----------



## lilesMom

um...... fx thats a good sign jen :) i have more energy than ive had in a good while. hope that doesnt rule me out :) i


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i like ur sgnature , bring on the bumps for the buddies :)


----------



## lilesMom

my blood tests show slightly high copper levels , but my pregnacare has 100% daily copper in it, do i still take it do ye reckon?


----------



## jen435

Hmm id ask doctor. Could definately be too much for u for copper. Is there a better prenatal vit for you?

I didnt sleep well sun or mon night so im sure im just playing catch up.


----------



## Storked

It is hard when you want to get it on and they don't. Makes me pissy and mean lol. And I have a higher sex drive in the relationship so I feel like I am constantly asking for more. But when my DH takes his libido supplements I get work out. And annoyed. Hah just can't be happy.
Hope this is it for you Jen!

Yes Laura let us bring on the bumps!


----------



## jen435

Ive been watching two hummingbirds outside my window fighting over the sugar water. They are just too cute! There are four flower stands to drink from but they dont want to share


----------



## lilesMom

um i dont know i alreay have 3 months of this one ;) it was dear enough :) im thinkin if iw aspreg it be ok cos it would be needed. i dont wanna ring my doc cos im afraid she will give out to me for making my own decision to ttc :) and if i cant take it , then are there ones without copper, il just google it :)


----------



## Storked

I'd switch prenatals Laura!


----------



## Storked

Jen how adorable! :)


----------



## jen435

Which pills does he take?? Could i slip it in tohis drink???


----------



## lilesMom

what libido supplements? we r lke u and DH like that


----------



## jen435

Agree switch!


----------



## lilesMom

all posting together , my thanks is gone so thanks :)


----------



## lilesMom

i think il just ring my doc tomor and ask cos i wanna take um for baby if i can :) they r good ones and come with fish oils too , im not a child i can take it if i get given out to :) cant i? :)


----------



## mommylov

hahaha I love that "can I slip it into his drink" :rofl

Laura, Im so glad that you are in a better place health wise. For a while there all of us girls wanted to ring your drs neck because we wanted you better!!!

Just ate some mimis cafe spinich artichoke dip and bread... Mmmmm It was so nice on this cold rainy day!

Yes, BUMPS FOR ALL!!! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

this feel like 4 days in one, at this rate i have a 40 days left to testing :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

ya, I think switcihing is a good idea too... hopefully the dr makes it easy for you!


----------



## jen435

Amy yummm i love that dip! Now im anxious to cook dinner getting hungry again :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, my hubby takes something called Steel Libido. I talked him into getting it for sex but really, it has horny goat weed which is supposed to increase seminal fluid. They are gel caps so you might!

Laura, you may see if they can give you meds to pee excess copper? Do they do that for people with Wilson's disease?

Amy, BUMPS :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Is it just one gel tab before bd??? Or does it have to be daily??? How long before it works??


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i dont think it was up that much so could just be a blip, i dont wanna take anything now anyway, in case i am preggers :)


----------



## Storked

Jen it says "For daily maintenance, take one to four liquid soft-gels in divided doses. For more immediate response prior to intimacy, take up to four one hour before activity. Don't take more than four in one day.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/2476D43A-F587-4666-AA67-8966011141E7-4803-0000049CF86D1FCA.jpg

That drippy pill looks so dirty lol


----------



## jen435

Sure does. Aw man i wish dh would take it. If i could only slip it in his drink or food without him knowing id be set. If af comes ill def have to try something. Only think he takes is fish oil his mom gets him... And its at her house... Hmm. Ladies any ideas just incase?


----------



## Storked

Fish oil is good for flow! This has fish oil in it too. Hmm. Can you get his mom to get him to maybe take some more stuff?


----------



## lilesMom

i feel kinda sick , i just went reading up on copper and one of the links brought me to a 'home abortion site' , i feel like crying, thats f**king appalling. . people trying to use high levels of vitc (very high levels) to get rid of their baby :cry: sick how heartless r people , i thought i was clicking into info on copper in pregnancy. yuck


----------



## Storked

:hugs: Laura


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Sure does. Aw man i wish dh would take it. If i could only slip it in his drink or food without him knowing id be set. If af comes ill def have to try something. Only think he takes is fish oil his mom gets him... And its at her house... Hmm. Ladies any ideas just incase?

crack open the capsules into a hot drink :)
r put um in a fish oils tub (diff brand ) adn tell him u got him some really good fish oils :)


----------



## lilesMom

i think ye r right on the switching, all sites seem to agree :) they say u dont really need copper during pregnancy, that u r prob gettin enough if u eat whole foods which i do :) 
the fish oils and the vits r seperate so i may just take the fish oils and my super folic acid for now :)


----------



## jen435

Aww laura :hug: i dont google much anymore. So many things i just dont want to know. No he knows what the fish oil looks like and he wont take anything i give him at all.yet he pops ibprophen like its going outta style. I want him to take zinc 20-30mg day but he wont :( maybe his mom could get him to take something but idk what


----------



## Storked

Yes Jen don't tell her it is for sex but that it would be for healthy sperm or something!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Laura, thats terrible! I hate knowing that there are women like us trying to have children and these monsters trying to get rid of thiers like that. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

There isnt copper in my prenatal vits i dont think or if so its low. Ill look. But dont recall it being necessary by obgyn. My fish oil and folic is seperate from vit also


----------



## jen435

Dh only drinks sweet tea and pepsi ugh soo gross and unhealthy


----------



## mommylov

Im taking nature made prental with DHA... Ill have to check and see what that has but it was highly reccomended to me..


----------



## lilesMom

ye be ok with copper, its just cos i have elevated level that i know of, il talk to my doc but il stop um for now just in case :) 
jen u got a total mummys boy did u? yeah i say appeal to mom :) tell her if she wants grand kids that these tablets r good for ttc, but take um out of the drippy container me thinks :)


----------



## Storked

Yeah true take them out of the container! :)


----------



## Storked

Dull cramps. Feeling out!


----------



## mommylov

Jen, howcome he wont take them if YOU ask but he will if his mom tells him to? I would tell him "Excuse me but IM the one that will be carrying your child.. DEAR" heheh


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i had these for 3 days before my bfp, so fx still xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my oH tends to not believe my advice too, but will listen sometimes to his parents and mine :) he sometimes lstens to mine too but not often :)


----------



## mommylov

men... sheesh!!!

Bethany, I really think you are preggers hun!!! :dance:


----------



## jen435

I second amy. Bethany breath relax and acted surprised if u get it. :hug:

Dh is a moms boy. He is the youngest. But also his dad left them when he was young so he is very very attached to his family. You can nvr disagree with any of them. Its hard bc i feel as they come first and im second. Shouldnt be that way but it is. His older brother controls him and we are very similiar so his bro and i are stubborn and bump heads often. He cant stand me and thinks i take too much time away from my dh to hangout. His sister always wants us to pay for things for her and her boys and his bro and mom want trav to drive them everywhere because they dont want to spend money on gas. Its rough on me. But i love my husband so i deal with it. His fam likes me but hates my fam. I had an extremely messed up childhood and they cant figure out how i came out normal and they say my family is bad news. Yet i love my parents and i cant change the fact my dads ill and hurt. All well.


----------



## lilesMom

jen we dont choose our families but we do love um and have to live with um. :) 
it can be really difficult trying to get used to someone elses family, i still feel a bit nervy aorund OHs fam amd ive been with OH 10 yrs :) its better lately but in the start i got the vibe his mom didnt like me and it stuck with me, they were lovely when i mc though espeacially his mom, she made a fish pie on the day of erpc for us and gave it to OH , which was great , i prob wouldnt have ate anything otherwise. and i felt cared for :) she also rang me since to see how i am. reminds me i must go visit um soon :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps ur more than normal u r lovely xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Thanks laura. Glad things are better w u and oh fam also! I lived with my bro in law and mil before we got married for 2 yrs til we bought house. They are nice we get along. Just dont understand eachother sometimes.


----------



## lilesMom

angel LOL i know what u mean, i find it hard to leave here to do day to day things ha ha. is second the prozac idea :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

what are ur opinions on peppermint tea during preg ? 
im looking up stuuf and i wont be allowed anything soon :)


----------



## lilesMom

i only just saw the second rainbow angel, its beautifull xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

my oldest sis is a 'tad trying' but i still loves her :)


----------



## jen435

Very true angel! Agree to prozac idea hehe but then again maybe shes already on em :)


----------



## lilesMom

she needs a higher dose so :)


----------



## jen435

Freshed up cleaned the house dinner will be finished soon :) my energy is back. Well kinda.


----------



## Storked

Ah Jen that would be so hard to have to deal with his family like that! Would drive me insane. You my dear are not only normal, but clearly you are a saint to put up with that every day!

Angel, my kitty is pretty sweet when he isn't whining! Sometimes he just wants to play cat teaser all day!

Thanks for making me feel alright guys. I really have no idea why I try looking for symptoms when my only one last time was that I had missed my period (face palm)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girlies

How are we all? Im back at home now missed my bed!

And now the bedroom has been thoroughly de-spidered i can say im sorted..

Its also safe to say that on Monday i did indeed,acquire my AF back.. So i think i might start using my OPK pack from monday onwards :)

Where are u all at with progress? Any news? xxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, you are a saint too because that would peeve me off! But totally like one of my sisters (re: snarky).

Yikes Jen I best get started on dinner! Been talking on the phone over an hour lol.

Natasha, glad you are home and hope you enjoy the OPKs :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

natasha welcome back and hurray for af and opks :)
hurry up bethany and make the dinner :) post me some :)


----------



## lilesMom

we posted at same time angel, aw feck , hope its just like mine babe :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad yure all okay, im thinking its a good hting that my AF is heavy cos maybe it wont last too long :/ It tapered off between yesterday and this morning and then this afternoon its picked up again i was like MAKE YOUR MIND UP UTERUS.. 

Im keeping a diary now though, like a day by dy one, where im logging my flow,any opk results, cramping, etc, firstly so i can start to understand my cycle as i kind of took it for granted until i wanted to TTC a year ago. And secondly so when i get pregnant again and IF i carry full term (FX) i can look back at it when my child is an unruly 16 year old and say *SEE WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET YOU HERE FOR U THEN TO BE A NAUGHTY CHILD* lol!

xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i do the same hon so i know where im at and can answer docs qs if need arises :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I can imagine myself at the doctors one day when they say okay and how have you been tracking your cycles, i just actually visualised me pulling this huge diary out with diagrams and samples of opk sticks and toilet paper LMAO gross.. I do think of some weird things...

Also makes me feel like im not WAITING for everything, because looking at my diary n seeing pages of days filled in i feel like im not waiting for the next day to come im crossing yesterday off, so its helping alot. Also writing down things that irritate or upset me, for example today was my third day back at work after MMC.. And i had 3 people come over and ask if i was expecting :|

I put on almost two stone when i was pregnant and im now slim again, yet NOW people are asking if im expecting?!?! WTH? x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Aw I wish I could have y'all over aty house! We could watch Gilmore Girls and eat cheesy pasta and chocolate cookies!

On my way to Texas Bethany!! lol. I wish. You mentioned cheesy pasta and chocolate. My vices!


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha angel i went upstairs and had a pair of kitchen tongues picking things up n moving them with the hoover in my hand ready to exterminate the eight legged BEASTS.. safe to say they have all gone.. i hope anyway

yeah i thought that, may be useful for symptoms etc

whats your progress angel?Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> I can imagine myself at the doctors one day when they say okay and how have you been tracking your cycles, i just actually visualised me pulling this huge diary out with diagrams and samples of opk sticks and toilet paper LMAO gross.. I do think of some weird things...
> 
> Also makes me feel like im not WAITING for everything, because looking at my diary n seeing pages of days filled in i feel like im not waiting for the next day to come im crossing yesterday off, so its helping alot. Also writing down things that irritate or upset me, for example today was my third day back at work after MMC.. And i had 3 people come over and ask if i was expecting :|
> 
> I put on almost two stone when i was pregnant and im now slim again, yet NOW people are asking if im expecting?!?! WTH? x

Great idea about writing down emotions, think that could help me! Oh my, did they know about your miscarriage?? Because if they did, they should be a little more tactful. And as for weight loss, I look like I am still pregnant!! I am actually scared to go out and have somebody make a comment that might set me off.lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Glad yure all okay, im thinking its a good hting that my AF is heavy cos maybe it wont last too long :/ It tapered off between yesterday and this morning and then this afternoon its picked up again i was like MAKE YOUR MIND UP UTERUS..
> 
> Im keeping a diary now though, like a day by dy one, where im logging my flow,any opk results, cramping, etc, firstly so i can start to understand my cycle as i kind of took it for granted until i wanted to TTC a year ago. And secondly so when i get pregnant again and IF i carry full term (FX) i can look back at it when my child is an unruly 16 year old and say *SEE WHAT I HAD TO DO TO GET YOU HERE FOR U THEN TO BE A NAUGHTY CHILD* lol!
> 
> xxxx

Same exact thing happened with my cycle. Don't worry I'm starting to think its normal to taper off and then pick right back up. Just had our first bd and cd9. I know its too early, but worried I am ovulating early, since I hear that happens sometimes after first cycle.


----------



## lilesMom

my fave sis keeps asking me am i pregnant, i have told her no im not, and up til now , i have told her im not allowed try and gotten a bit cross. she still keeps asking, i know she means well cos she would be totally excited for me, but i feel proper pain again when she asks. i havent told her im now trying cos i dont want the added pressure, i told her last time i was trying and she was texting me asking all the time .


----------



## lilesMom

way to go jessica xx best o luck x smep says start day 8 i think so ur right on track. im hoping i didnt start too late this cycle cos started on day 12 , when was when my results came back, so fx it be in time :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> my fave sis keeps asking me am i pregnant, i have told her no im not, and up til now , i have told her im not allowed try and gotten a bit cross. she still keeps asking, i know she means well cos she would be totally excited for me, but i feel proper pain again when she asks. i havent told her im now trying cos i dont want the added pressure, i told her last time i was trying and she was texting me asking all the time .

sorry hon, I think everybody is just eager for you to be pregnant again, I bet she can't wait to become and auntie! Maybe you could kindly tell her that your will tell when you get your bfp! Would she take insult to that? Or maybe you can kind of tell her in a kidding way?


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> way to go jessica xx best o luck x smep says start day 8 i think so ur right on track. im hoping i didnt start too late this cycle cos started on day 12 , when was when my results came back, so fx it be in time :)

Im trying to wing this out without a opk, so its kinda hard. I figure just bd every day till past half way through my cycle. Its hard doing all of this the old fashioned way. Isnt' day 12 a good day to start. I am so ignorant about all of this. Gonna have to start reading up more.


----------



## horseypants

storked how are ya? oh noez, she's not offline is she?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Whats up with all these celebs having babies all of the sudden,everytime I read headline news another celeb having babies, twins, etc. Maybe Im just more aware of everything now? Every time I go out I notice every single pregnant woman. Its like im becoming obsessed about pregnancies or somthing? weird huh.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad you are all getting AFs and AF vibes!

No they didnt know i was pregnant, thats why it made me upset cos i thought, it was very obvious i was pregnant and nobody noticed unti li had been three weeks post miscarriage :S WEird workplace, idiots..

Yeah i write down my emotions and things that happen, just so i can reflect etc. 

I was thinking about OPKing early, maybe CD 8 just like you said, in case its early, but to be fair i think a better idea is just to BD the partner every other night, that way i guess its a better chance, oh my, is anyone else getting really excited about BFPS ?!?! 

Im sick of seeing Jeremy Kyle type girls who dont want children like we do they just have them as free house and free living tickets, its such a sham! Think its a bit wrong that we have to actually physically and mentally try , yet they have one night stands with a few people and BOOM pregnant lol! 

i mean i never wish them anything bad, id never wish id kept mine and theyd lost mine or anything, it just hurts xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Glad you are all getting AFs and AF vibes!
> 
> No they didnt know i was pregnant, thats why it made me upset cos i thought, it was very obvious i was pregnant and nobody noticed unti li had been three weeks post miscarriage :S WEird workplace, idiots..
> 
> Yeah i write down my emotions and things that happen, just so i can reflect etc.
> 
> I was thinking about OPKing early, maybe CD 8 just like you said, in case its early, but to be fair i think a better idea is just to BD the partner every other night, that way i guess its a better chance, oh my, is anyone else getting really excited about BFPS ?!?!
> 
> Im sick of seeing Jeremy Kyle type girls who dont want children like we do they just have them as free house and free living tickets, its such a sham! Think its a bit wrong that we have to actually physically and mentally try , yet they have one night stands with a few people and BOOM pregnant lol!
> 
> i mean i never wish them anything bad, id never wish id kept mine and theyd lost mine or anything, it just hurts xxx

I took my last pregnancies for granted, never even thought about timing, conceiving or anything like that. For me the getting pregnant part was always the easiest, its the pregnancy that has always been complicated.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel that does sound like my af hon, xxx
jessica we r both aunties 35 times ;) but we r very close and i know she will be sooo happy for me. i know she means well but it feels like pressure sometimes. :) il tell her when i get bfp but not before this time :) unless i burst and blurt it out. :)

day 12 is a good day to start but it was chosen for me, i was waiting on my blood test and liver u/s results so they came back that day, i would have started maybe day 10 if i had go ahead :) then skipped 11 and do it day 12, 13 , 14 skip 15 and do 16. i dont use opks either , im making my own smep :) :) should be lsmep :) 

horsey she is making dinner to post to me :) :) cos all the things she makes sound so nice ha ha hows the BD front goin, ye friends again? xx


natasha i hear u on the excitement and on the people who dont appreciate their kids peeing u off xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

aarons i agree..
Yeah liles, its bloody exciting, i just keep thinking about when we each keep popping on here and all i see is BFP everywhere, Im hoping this is my month :D , well all of us! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah some bfps be real nice :) i think we will get a few this month, have a good feeling about it :)


----------



## lilesMom

when u weigh up d odds and the amount of us here we wil surely get some :) i think we should aim for all :)


----------



## lilesMom

danni where u go DANNI ?? WE MISS U XXXXXXXX


----------



## Storked

Angel, they didn't look that big to me LOL!

Natasha, the journal sounds brilliant :D

Jessica, you have the best vices! I just finished season 1 of Gilmore Girls and still have another package of fresh tortellini pasta. And basil pesto :)
And yeah those bumps appear everywhere when you want one.

Laura, I wish my sisters asked me. As it is I try not to talk to them because they just say that they have never actively tried to conceive. GRRRR.

Haha Horsey I have been on the phone with one of my siblings! Apparently I will officially have Internet again on Friday. He is getting it through our cell company. Didn't even know that they did that. Huh.

Dinner is being made ATM but nothing fancy lol! Just BBQ baked chicken with beans and cornbread :)


----------



## lilesMom

i like simple things best and chicken is my fave :)


----------



## Storked

Chicken is cheaper so I use it more :D
I like it too but I could eat steak every day if grocery budget would allow hehe. Then again is there anything as delicious as fried chicken?


----------



## jen435

Natasha great to hear your spider free! Also great to hear you ladies are finally getting your first af! I hope you like the butterfly contraption too lol :) great idea about journal. I have one myself! Plus an online calander with all info also. 

Bethany hope your bbq chicken comes out yummy! :) sure it will! That would be awesome if we could post eachother food! I was thinking when we have our los we could skype and give them play dates haha or not. 

My normal af symptoms are starting as they usually would. Trying to stay positive but idk.

Amy are you home yet? Hope so!!! Keep telling myself its almost friday :)


----------



## lilesMom

i dont like steak, OH eats it all the time which is good cos its meant to be good for swimmers as is asparagus which he sometimes puts with the steak :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen do ur af signs start this early, god thats v early . hope its not babe, xxxx


----------



## jen435

Yum fried chicken! Mmm to cornbread too! Steak is yummy! We have that often lately. I get sirlion since its cheaper but has to be a small thick peice. Then it tastes good! Just finished dinner with dh. Going to try to bd early since im starting to feel tired again.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica I agree!! It seems like everyone around me is pregnant! I feel a bit bitter about it too...it isn't like we had a breezy, let's snuggle summer! It was hot as Hades this year :devil:
> 
> (Oh dear...I do hope this is hormones and not the new me!)

So, Angel, how is your recovery going. I know its still early on. I am so happy for you on the AF coming soon. The sooner the better. This means your body is recovering super quick.:thumbup: Mine took almost 5 weeks to come back, don't if it was because I was 18.5 weeks when the miscarriage happened. But i am still thankful mine came as quick as it did. I will do anything to try and make this next pregnancy go to full term. Even if I have to hang upside down, lol. jk. wouldnt go that far.


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed chickens , no doubt il have loads o catch up in morn :) :) nt nt


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy jen :)


----------



## jen435

Sometimes they do... :( so really thinking its coming. Hoping im wrong but its way to early for implantation. Af just better not be late if no bfp.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> when u weigh up d odds and the amount of us here we wil surely get some :) i think we should aim for all :)

yes!! i want to see all of our status change from ttc to expecting!:thumbup: And who ever is not expecting yet, we will still keep rooting them on until we are ALL expecting!!


----------



## jen435

Goodnight laura! I love steak n asparagus!!! My most fav!!! With sauted mushrooms onions and a cinamin buttered roll.

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Angel, they didn't look that big to me LOL!
> 
> Natasha, the journal sounds brilliant :D
> 
> Jessica, you have the best vices! I just finished season 1 of Gilmore Girls and still have another package of fresh tortellini pasta. And basil pesto :)
> And yeah those bumps appear everywhere when you want one.
> 
> Laura, I wish my sisters asked me. As it is I try not to talk to them because they just say that they have never actively tried to conceive. GRRRR.
> 
> Haha Horsey I have been on the phone with one of my siblings! Apparently I will officially have Internet again on Friday. He is getting it through our cell company. Didn't even know that they did that. Huh.
> 
> Dinner is being made ATM but nothing fancy lol! Just BBQ baked chicken with beans and cornbread :)

omg you are making me so hungry. Pesto or presto cream sauce. I love pesto so much. My husband told me one of the most memorable things about living in Texas was the food. He loved it. He was basically on the border of Texas and Mexico, said he had some of the best Mexican food ever. Great now Im craving me some mexican food. How I wish to be pregnant while having these cravings!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Yum fried chicken! Mmm to cornbread too! Steak is yummy! We have that often lately. I get sirlion since its cheaper but has to be a small thick peice. Then it tastes good! Just finished dinner with dh. Going to try to bd early since im starting to feel tired again.

I was never for steak until I got pregnant, craved anything with steak. We also buy sirloin, usually petite sirloin, its really tender. I hope we can all soon be pregnant and talk about our cravings!!:winkwink:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Laura, asparagus and steak. I am desirous now! Nighty night!

Jen, just remember that AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms can be the same! Also, I love the idea of skype play dates with out bebies!
And you had steak often? I know where to eat for dinner ;) oh man buttered rolls. Dangit I will make rolls tomorrow!

Jessica, I love the thought of us rooting for each other! We are all on this journey together :flower:
Oh I love pesto too! And Mexican. Drool! I could do with some homemade salsa right now. And homemade tamales...
yes, talk of cravings will be amazing!

Angel, hehe me and Jen use them! Insert after your DH has made his deposit and will keep them closer to cervix :) I also put pre-seed in mine. It is so easy. Just hold in half like it shows on box and put it on in there- it will go into place easy peasy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Aww id love to cook you dinner. Yes wegmand accepts competitor coupons so i always use the spend 25 save 10 for steak :) so every coupon gets me 5 diffent steaks for 15-16! Cant go wrong! They also have wegman store coupons off there meat that i use with competitors coupon too :) love that store. What im going to miss is the local farmers market now that winters approaching. 

Oh and i know they are similiar but im comparing my last 3 cycles and the symptoms are all the same and just as early. (just no acid reflex atm)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Jessica I agree!! It seems like everyone around me is pregnant! I feel a bit bitter about it too...it isn't like we had a breezy, let's snuggle summer! It was hot as Hades this year :devil:
> 
> (Oh dear...I do hope this is hormones and not the new me!)
> 
> So, Angel, how is your recovery going. I know its still early on. I am so happy for you on the AF coming soon. The sooner the better. This means your body is recovering super quick.:thumbup: Mine took almost 5 weeks to come back, don't if it was because I was 18.5 weeks when the miscarriage happened. But i am still thankful mine came as quick as it did. I will do anything to try and make this next pregnancy go to full term. Even if I have to hang upside down, lol. jk. wouldnt go that far.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't nearly as far along as you, 7+5 (so sorry for that). My best friend was 18 weeks when she lost her son due to "unexplained" reasons. She went on a year later to have her beautiful daughter, who will be 4 this year.
> 
> I might have got ahead of myself this morning...I really thought onset of AF was here with the type of spotting I was having. I know it varies for everyone after a d&c...I haven't had my typical PMS symptoms though. My lower back aches and I'm moody, but that could just be from opting to wear 3 inch heels all day yesterday and today. And the spotting hasn't quite progressed like I thought it would.
> 
> I read the post on here daily and I just want to be in the game...patience is my weakness! I like to be in on top of things, so this is WAY out of my comfort zone! I feel like I will be more comfortable and able to absorb things better once AF comes and I can take back the baby making reins!
> 
> Phew, did I just vent? I have a theme song in my head, "Put Me In Coach."Click to expand...

vent vent vent!! that's what we are here for. Iv'e done quite a bit of venting on here and I can say i have gotten more support from these ladies than anyone in person!


----------



## jen435

Jessica hi!! Yes agree completely everyone is pregnant when u want to be! Its a conspiracy i tell you!!! No its just we notice it more.


----------



## mommylov

Hiya!!

Ok playing catchup lol...

Angel, LOL! I should put something in her drink huh!! She does drink a lot of coffee :coffee:.. hmmm heeh As for af, mine was strange. Spotted then went then spotted a little more and then WOOOOOSH!! :witch: She came flying in full force! I hear ya on wanting to be game right now and its coming.. I know we keep saying that but its true! Just as an example, Laura didnt think she was going to eb trying until oct and now look and I didnt think I would be trying this month either because I thought af was never going to come after my opp but she did.. hang tight babe, youll be there in no time!! And vent away, thats what we are here for! :hugs:

Jen, so sorry things arent as smooth as youd like them to be with dh family. I can see how that can be rough. :wacko: what we do for love... sigh :dohh: You have us to be your cyber family! :thumbup: :hugs: Im home and soo happy the day is over! I too keep saying "2 more days until friday". 

Natasha, welcome home hun and glad the spiders are gone!! :happydance: My af was very heavy and the girls told me that was a good sign.. that my oven will be nice and thick and ready and Ithink yours will too! :thumbup: 

Aww Laura, sorry about your sis pestering you but Im sure she just cant wait for your lo! Gnight and see ya in the morning!! :hugs: :sleep:

Jessica, I forwent using an opk too. Told myself that I was going to once af came but she came and went and I thought I didnt want to go crazy with it.

Bethany... seriously.... :plane: LOL You are making my tummy rumble!

Hi horseypants!

Ok I think I got it all but if I missed anyone, so sorry :oops:

At home now doing some laundry and getting ready to lay down for a bit. So tired these past few days... :sleep:


:kiss: to all!!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Aww id love to cook you dinner. Yes wegmand accepts competitor coupons so i always use the spend 25 save 10 for steak :) so every coupon gets me 5 diffent steaks for 15-16! Cant go wrong! They also have wegman store coupons off there meat that i use with competitors coupon too :) love that store. What im going to miss is the local farmers market now that winters approaching.
> 
> Oh and i know they are similiar but im comparing my last 3 cycles and the symptoms are all the same and just as early. (just no acid reflex atm)

Were they different with your BFP? :hugs:
My fave store is Aldi! I love it :D
I would make y'all chili and cornbread and for dessert...could be cookies or a frozen pie. I made a raspberry cream pie yesterday that I keep frozen. I am odd. I prefer cream puffs frozen too :)


----------



## mommylov

I was about to fall asleep and was jumped on by my kitty don't know how to post a pic from my phone :( I have an iPhone, anyone know how?


----------



## horseypants

oh my gosh, chili and cornbread please!

can you do brownies too please? lets do brownies and pepermint ice cream, i'm evil!

i had a split second day dream of our two day sleepover while reading posts earlier.

so i've been rushing home to cook in the hour before e gets home and i've gotten good at it! last night i did this neat thing. ground turkey with taco spices and then in separate bowls of course, spicy black beans and then lettuce, avocado and tomatos from the garden..... then this neat trick:

i sprayed flour tortillas with oil and put them on a bundt cake dish, just inside the part where you put the cake batter in. i was able to fit three at a time and then - i broiled them on high. the first round burned unfortunately, which taught me the time difference between a crispy golden and a brown burny TOSTADA SALAD SHELL :dance: is about a minute! so you gotta watch it! and cause of the wierd cake tray, the shape was not exactly what you'd expect but that just makes it fun! it's like the shape of half a fortune cookie if you use the kind of cake dish i used. for those of you with fancier cake trays though, you could get a truer to life tostada shape. 

LOL i got this idea from an infomercial selling trays for for this and i was like - what-ever
im going to have radical shaped tostada salad shells! 

anyway, it looked so neat and tasted great. and you could use more or less oil depending on your taste cause they are baked not fried. we have one of those oil sprayer thingis so i used that but will admit i went overboard with the oil. -oh and even better, i keep the flour tortillas in the freezer till i want to cook with them. you can have these things in the freezer and use them for all kinds of stuff where the other ingredients can be frozen or canned until you are ready. its great if you cant go shopping that day but want a really good homecooked dinner. all you have to have fresh is lettuce and maybe an onion /tomato or avocado and sour cream if you're into that.

jen, have you ever made "dirty rice." how do you make it?


----------



## horseypants

mommy lov, i cant post from my phone either! i always have to email pics to myself then do it at work.... i wanna see!


----------



## horseypants

oh one more thing. why's steak good for swimmers? OH doesnt eat enough steak, i need info to convince him we should have it more. i love it.

he and i still havent made it to bed, in the biblical sense. lol tonight or tomorrow and then no stopping till o has been confirmed lol. -that's one philosophy anyway, suddenly, the other part of me wants to do it once, the day i get a smiley face! ive got like two cheapy opks left and about five of the smiley face ones. really hoping i do o as expected, by monday!

whoah three posts ina row, my spam took up a page, sorry! missed u i guess. couldnt hold back.

dont shoot me! remember i was going to post shoes from thailand? here they are <3
my coworker got them whislt on vacay in thailand, from a street cart. they are rubbery, a bit like flip flops. so cute! they are kind of "lacy"
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Storked

Amy, I use the photobucket app and just paste image code from there!

Horsey, I can made the chewiest, fudgiest brownies ever and I love love LOVE minty ice cream!
Haven't had a sleepover in ages- I am so due one right? :D
Thanks for the tip on homemade taco shells! I just made a literal note of it!
And never hold back!
Oh and here is a random tip: I never have foil pans for the freezer but if I have lasagna or something that I want to freeze I will line a pan with foil and put the food in there and stick it in the freezer. Go back later and remove the pan by it has frozen into the foil shape that I want :)

Cat peeps, do you make your OH change the litter?
And does your cat genuinely enjoy digging? Sorry but my cat loves new litter and he will happily play in it long before he uses it. Weird kitty lol


----------



## horseypants

the freezer foil pan is genius! keep em coming. yum brownies. i made some from a box the other day and was fully impressed with myself. do i dare work up to your recipe?

OH deals with the kitty litter and yes, kitty basically HAS to make a mess with it at some point before using it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Great ideas ladies! I love making homemade stuff too! Talking about lasanga i made eggplant zuccini lasanga it was sooo delicious! Got to make it one more time before the farmers market closes. Im not into spicy foods really but i love taco salads so i do make my own taco shell bowls :) never thought of using that pan. Also great tin foil tip thanks :) yum fudge chewy brownies i love it usually add walnuts to em too. As for pies i dont make many but i make cheese cake and pumpkin okay and apple.

Before bfp i really had no symptoms i was sick though with a fever and had my bfp at cd 24 9dpo! Bloodwork at cd 23 was positive also


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear AF :witch:, 

Remember when I was a teen and wore my favorite white Cavaricci pants to school? Yeah, you know the day because you showed up unannounced and RUINED them!! Well, all will be forgiven if you A. Come on full force tonight and give me my CD1. AND B. avoid showing up for my new cyber family for the next 9-10 months! 

Sincerely your love/hate companion of 20+ years,
Angel

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Haha genuis but if it doesnt work ill assume af doesnt like to be called witch bahaha


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Dear AF :witch:,
> 
> Remember when I was a teen and wore my favorite white Cavaricci pants to school? Yeah, you know the day because you showed up unannounced and RUINED them!! Well, all will be forgiven if you A. Come on full force tonight and give me my CD1. AND B. avoid showing up for my new cyber family for the next 9-10 months!
> 
> Sincerely your love/hate companion of 20+ years,
> Angel
> 
> :dust:

Love it!!!!!!!!! Angel, if your af did start wouldn't the first day of bleeding count, even if it is ever so light? This is what I thought.


----------



## aaronswoman79

ok, now i researched and people are saying af is the 1st day of full flow. Wow, now I am confused. I counted the first day I got my cycle, so first day of light bleeding. Anybody know the answer to this, or can clarify it, because I am confused.


----------



## aaronswoman79

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:,
> 
> Remember when I was a teen and wore my favorite white Cavaricci pants to school? Yeah, you know the day because you showed up unannounced and RUINED them!! Well, all will be forgiven if you A. Come on full force tonight and give me my CD1. AND B. avoid showing up for my new cyber family for the next 9-10 months!
> 
> Sincerely your love/hate companion of 20+ years,
> Angel
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Love it!!!!!!!!! Angel, if your af did start wouldn't the first day of bleeding count, even if it is ever so light? This is what I thought.Click to expand...

delete that. I have been counting mine wrong. Oh my. I didn't know it had to be a full flow: :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Yes first day of flow and it doesnt matter how light.

No when i got bfp last time i had no af symptoms at all. All i had was a fever sore throat ear pain and congestion. So no pg symptoms unless sickness counts.

Im cd 20 now... 9 days before af... So ill most likely test sept 23rd if no af still...


----------



## Storked

Horsey, LOVE those shoes woman! And to think, all I have from my hubby from Thailand is a Hello Titty shirt. He is so classy!
An those box brownies are some of the very best- just spice it up by dumping in extra chocolate and nuts if you like :)
I wish muffins were as awesome from a box.

Jessica, like Jen said. First flow, lightness doesn't matter. They just mean that spotting doesn't count :flower:

Jen, maybe next pregnancy will be different eh? :hugs:
As for pie, anything that doesn't use a graham cracker crust is still a work in progress for me :) I suck at making pie crust!

Does anyone know if you can get phyllo dough at Walmart? Baklava sounds so good.*
And what is something that you absolutely loved since forever, food-wise? Mine was pickles! They were never too sour for me. I hope my kids are pickle eaters too :)
Y'all should read How Eskimos Keep Their Babies Warm. Such an entertaining read :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Horsey, LOVE those shoes woman! And to think, all I have from my hubby from Thailand is a Hello Titty shirt. He is so classy!
> An those box brownies are some of the very best- just spice it up by dumping in extra chocolate and nuts if you like :)
> I wish muffins were as awesome from a box.
> 
> Jessica, like Jen said. First flow, lightness doesn't matter. They just mean that spotting doesn't count :flower:
> 
> Jen, maybe next pregnancy will be different eh? :hugs:
> As for pie, anything that doesn't use a graham cracker crust is still a work in progress for me :) I suck at making pie crust!
> 
> Does anyone know if you can get phyllo dough at Walmart? Baklava sounds so good.*
> And what is something that you absolutely loved since forever, food-wise? Mine was pickles! They were never too sour for me. I hope my kids are pickle eaters too :)
> Y'all should read How Eskimos Keep Their Babies Warm. Such an entertaining read :)

phyllo dough is always a pain in the butt for me to find. Thx for the info on spotting. I am confused because since I can remember, the first day of my period is always very light, and I usually only I bleed when I clean myself, but it happens almost everytime I go bathroom, so would that be considered spotting? This is the first time in my life I am actually charting my cycle, so Im a beginner. Lots of new things to learn.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Yes first day of flow and it doesnt matter how light.
> 
> No when i got bfp last time i had no af symptoms at all. All i had was a fever sore throat ear pain and congestion. So no pg symptoms unless sickness counts.
> 
> Im cd 20 now... 9 days before af... So ill most likely test sept 23rd if no af still...

Guess what, when I was pregnant some of my first symptoms, was a totally unexplained sore throat that my body was having trouble fighting off. My husbands theory was that my body was doing so much at the beginning of the pregnancy, that my immunity was a little low.


----------



## TTCSecrets

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:,
> 
> Remember when I was a teen and wore my favorite white Cavaricci pants to school? Yeah, you know the day because you showed up unannounced and RUINED them!! Well, all will be forgiven if you A. Come on full force tonight and give me my CD1. AND B. avoid showing up for my new cyber family for the next 9-10 months!
> 
> Sincerely your love/hate companion of 20+ years,
> Angel
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Love it!!!!!!!!! Angel, if your af did start wouldn't the first day of bleeding count, even if it is ever so light? This is what I thought.Click to expand...

Haha thats brilliant!!!!!!! Absolutely love it!

CD4 for me and wow it seems to be on a go slow, need DH to hurry up back home so we can just start baby dancing, im really gonna struggle with these opks, mine are dip tests and im always at work in the afternoon so how im meant to smuggle a cup and an ovulation test into the toilets i do not know, hmmm, BD every other night it is then!

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

playing catch up. :)
:hugs: angel, you will be with us soon chick, i had to wait 3 and a half months to try , sometimes it crawled ,sometimes it went fast but it did go and now im back in the game :) u will be too soon honey xxxxx
:flower:


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> oh one more thing. why's steak good for swimmers? OH doesnt eat enough steak, i need info to convince him we should have it more. i love it.
> 
> he and i still havent made it to bed, in the biblical sense. lol tonight or tomorrow and then no stopping till o has been confirmed lol. -that's one philosophy anyway, suddenly, the other part of me wants to do it once, the day i get a smiley face! ive got like two cheapy opks left and about five of the smiley face ones. really hoping i do o as expected, by monday!
> 
> whoah three posts ina row, my spam took up a page, sorry! missed u i guess. couldnt hold back.
> 
> dont shoot me! remember i was going to post shoes from thailand? here they are <3
> my coworker got them whislt on vacay in thailand, from a street cart. they are rubbery, a bit like flip flops. so cute! they are kind of "lacy"

i dont know hon its just something i heard, oh oh just googled it for ur answer and it seems its the opposite, if they have slow sperm they need to stay away from steak. :wacko
asparagus does help though , it decreases free radicals making healthier spermies :)
also foods that help ^sperm count are: dark choc, maca, oysters, bananas, walnuts, pumpkin seeds , ginseng, garlic and goji berries :) 
ur gettin as abd as me now with all the catch up posts. :) catch up is hard. why does life get in the way :haha:
shoes r very cute :)
enjoy baby making :) x


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Oh and here is a random tip: I never have foil pans for the freezer but if I have lasagna or something that I want to freeze I will line a pan with foil and put the food in there and stick it in the freezer. Go back later and remove the pan by it has frozen into the foil shape that I want :)
> 
> Cat peeps, do you make your OH change the litter?
> And does your cat genuinely enjoy digging? Sorry but my cat loves new litter and he will happily play in it long before he uses it. Weird kitty lol

thanks for the tip, i leave um cool and put um in individual portions in sandwhich bags or lunch boxes (tiny boxes :) ) but thats a good idea,wont take up all my little boxes for one big freezy meal anymore :happydance:
yup OH changes the litter, i forgot though we have ferrets as well and i do clean them out , maybe i better stop. do ferrets carry it too ?? my cat loves new kitty litter, now that he is allowed out a lot of the time he doesnt use it half as much, hhe loves going in the garden, they dont like to be around their own waste which is great :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Dear AF :witch:,
> 
> Remember when I was a teen and wore my favorite white Cavaricci pants to school? Yeah, you know the day because you showed up unannounced and RUINED them!! Well, all will be forgiven if you A. Come on full force tonight and give me my CD1. AND B. avoid showing up for my new cyber family for the next 9-10 months!
> 
> Sincerely your love/hate companion of 20+ years,
> Angel
> 
> :dust:

i love it , i hope she listens to u xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha thats why i gave up opks , it got too awkward when i went back to work. :) do ye have those tiny plastic drinking cups in ur work, u could use one of those, it would fit in ur pocket as would the test strip x then u have t explain staying in the loo for is it 5 mins? to wait for it ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

9 days till testing jen :) :) fx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, my understanding is that it is spotting if it never gets on a pad and is only when you wipe :flower:

Yes Angel you will be with us soon! :hugs:

Laura, you have ferrets?! Are they fun? I have been fixated on them lately. I think my kitty would love ferrets.


----------



## lilesMom

ferrets r really nice but they have like amusk r a pheromone that smells, i like the smell now, most people dont :) they r very clean , they pick one corner to do their business nd stay away from it normally. we have a boy and girl ferret and now they have 5 babies that were 4 weeks old on sun last, they r super cute :) they r great pets but u gotta get ones that were handled young (but u cant handle um before 3 weeks ) , cos they can get wild otherwise . but proper tame ones r brill pets. if ur gettin one , get um while kitty is young, else they wont tolerate each other, :)


----------



## lilesMom

il take pics in a while and try add um, the babies r gorgeous :) so r mom and dad but babies r always cute :)


----------



## lilesMom

just checking back my notebook to when i did get preggers and it turns out i only BD twice on one day on day12 so whoop whoop could work this time :) 
i then got afaint line on day af due so no early testing for lolly :)


----------



## lilesMom

they r very easy look afetr too bethany :) but ur prob better off gettin a boy ferret if ur not breeding um cos sometimes the girl ferret can die from her af. she stays in heat cos she her body holds out hope of gettin preggers adn she can have it so long she gets anaemic and die .


----------



## TTCSecrets

lilesMom said:


> natasha thats why i gave up opks , it got too awkward when i went back to work. :) do ye have those tiny plastic drinking cups in ur work, u could use one of those, it would fit in ur pocket as would the test strip x then u have t explain staying in the loo for is it 5 mins? to wait for it ha ha :)

Haha well i work at the jobcentre and htey are trying to save money so now do not provide plastic drinking cups we have to provide our own lol!!!

Hmm lots of BD i think, win win lol!

I dont even think they will be useful because OPKs just seem to give me negatives all the time , even when i was TTC for 10 months before the miscarriage i never once got an AS DARK AS or DARKER THAN positive. like ever, i actually conceived the second month stopped using opks :/
What are we all on now then? Cmon i want updates! DPO? 2WW? Waiting for AF? AFing? xx


----------



## mommylov

Angel Lol, love your letter to af lol 

Bd last night and I told dh I felt like we did it. I don't know why but it felt like last night was the night. Fx! 

Getting ready and then off to work. Hope it stays a good morning... :)

:dust: to all!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Cd 15 here :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear AF,

(sarcasm) Thanks for the PIMPLE! Perhaps I should throw on a white pencil skirt today seeing as you LOVE showing up when we are least prepared! 

Still waiting on CD1,
Angel


----------



## jen435

Aww angel love it! Amy fxd its your cycle it just has to be right? Bethany same for you! My pms left huh im starting to feel hopeful again.so scared to be crushed cd 20 here not sure about dpo.i really dont want to look til i know i can test.

:dust: ladies

work time :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> Angel Lol, love your letter to af lol
> 
> Bd last night and I told dh I felt like we did it. I don't know why but it felt like last night was the night. Fx!
> 
> Getting ready and then off to work. Hope it stays a good morning... :)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!!

Ooooo huge fingers crossed chick!!! actually really excited for you! xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Fx Amy!! My husband got that "feeling" when we conceived last time. I love it!!
> 
> I have another quick letter I need to write to AF this morning...I have a bone to pick with her! hehehe!

LOL! Your last one cracked me up!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Angel Lol, love your letter to af lol
> 
> Bd last night and I told dh I felt like we did it. I don't know why but it felt like last night was the night. Fx!
> 
> Getting ready and then off to work. Hope it stays a good morning... :)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!!
> 
> Ooooo huge fingers crossed chick!!! actually really excited for you! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Doll! How are you doing today?? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Dear AF,
> 
> (sarcasm) Thanks for the PIMPLE! Perhaps I should throw on a white pencil skirt today seeing as you LOVE showing up when we are least prepared!
> 
> Still waiting on CD1,
> Angel

:rofl:

I hated waiting.. it was the worse! I would spot then it would go away and then come back and then out of nowhere there was a gush! I think the longer we go, the more normal she will be. I have only had the one post op and it was a doozy. Hoping to not get anymore.. said I was waiting for the one to come and go and it did... Im going to send a little note myself!

Dear :witch:,

You seem to not get the idea here. Some of us welcome you and others wish you away :af:. Get it together and get it right :grr:!

Regards,
Amy

Daily sticky :dust: chikys!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Sorry you are at the angry stage hun :hugs: As time goes on, it gets a little easier to cope. Good things are going to be coming your way!! :baby:

She is ok... trying to act all nice now :roll: She does that though. Acts all crazy and then when she sees that something is up and Im not talking, then she tries to be all nice. Do you ever watch Saturday Night Live? There is a character on there Penelope. She reminds me of her. Basically one of those that has to be a part of every conversation and everytime someone mentions something, she has to one up you or tell you that she doesnt prefer your method or your way i.e. I am having blinds and shutters installed at the house and she was telling me who did hers. Well I am going a different route and instead of saying "Oh cool" or something she has to be like "Oh I didnt do that, I went with ___ because they are much better and I love my blinds". If she ended there, then no problem.. but then she went off about my choice and to be honest.. I read reviews about people she used and they were horrible. idk, just annoying. When giving advice, speak your peace and then be supportive of whatever someone chooses... just be a friend! She doesnt get that. Whatever, Im enjoying my cloudy, cold day today! One more day until Friday :wohoo:

How are you doing???


----------



## mommylov

I think a big part of it is that she lives alone with her 2 daughters. Her husband lives in another state which to each his own. If it works for them, great but its not the ideal situation. So she is use to things running her way at home and doesnt have a husband to "share"... and her daughters are obv going to have to do whateer she wants since she is the mom so I think she is kind of a brat in that sense.

Ok, Im sorry.. Ill stop about her.. I can go on for days! lol I dont need to think about her.. trying to stay zen for me and my future lo :baby:


----------



## TTCSecrets

im goooooooooooodd...well..getting very irritated by my hair to the point i feel like doing a britney n shaving it all off :/ it just wont sodding grow, since i got pregnant all it did was fall out and break off it used to be touching my waist and now its barely past my shoulders and its in terrible condition, i was told prenatals were dead good for hair growth but they are definitely not working :/ xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy she sounds troublesome :) 
angel i hope af sorts herself out for u x
natasha i was just thinking this morn my hair used to so thick, its gotten much thinner , wonder why ?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

ive got b6 upstairs but cos im still taking pregnacare once a day i didnt know if it would be over doing the vitamin b? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

b vit are water soluable, ur body doesnt store um, it pees them out if too much so no harm :)


----------



## lilesMom

i said i better look it up in case i was wrong, turns out thats fine if ur not preggers but not advisable if u r , jeez pregnant women cant do anything!!! :) bring it on :)


----------



## tmd22

I am totally new to this and these boards but if I don't get some support soon I'm going to go crazy!
My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year. We found he had a low morphology and a varicocele. He has it repaired and off we went trying to conceive number 1! I found out I was pregnant and we were crazy excited. Yesterday was my 12 week scan and there was no heart beat. To say the least we were devastated. Tomorrow I'm having a d&c and I still can't believe this is happening. 
So my question is, is there anyone out there that has had a MC with fertility issues and got pregnant again. I know this is a crazy question but I'm in a dark place and really need some hope. Please anyone?


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> im goooooooooooodd...well..getting very irritated by my hair to the point i feel like doing a britney n shaving it all off :/ it just wont sodding grow, since i got pregnant all it did was fall out and break off it used to be touching my waist and now its barely past my shoulders and its in terrible condition, i was told prenatals were dead good for hair growth but they are definitely not working :/ xxx




xoxo4angel said:


> Oh no! She is one of those?!? Now I really feel for you! I often think the one-uppers (think I just made up a word) are insecure, so they inject themselves and their beliefs onto everyone else to hide said insecurities. I'm just guessing here, but that has been my experience. If they weren't so annoying, I'd feel sorry for them!
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but my "spotting" might be turning red...maybe AF has a 24 hour response time! LOL. Or maybe your letter frightened her---the timing was impeccable! hehehe!

Thanks babe, I think youre right! Oh yay, that could mean its af!!!! FX!!!!!! 24 hours, buahahah you tell her!!!!

Natasha, Im so sorry that the vitamins arent working for you. I too read the the B vitamins are good to help with hair and nail growth. My prentals have been maiking my hair and nails grow like crazy. Its Nature Made Prenatal... dont know if you are looking to swtich or anything but just thought Id throw it out there. GL hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

tmd22 said:


> I am totally new to this and these boards but if I don't get some support soon I'm going to go crazy!
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year. We found he had a low morphology and a varicocele. He has it repaired and off we went trying to conceive number 1! I found out I was pregnant and we were crazy excited. Yesterday was my 12 week scan and there was no heart beat. To say the least we were devastated. Tomorrow I'm having a d&c and I still can't believe this is happening.
> So my question is, is there anyone out there that has had a MC with fertility issues and got pregnant again. I know this is a crazy question but I'm in a dark place and really need some hope. Please anyone?

Hi tmd22, so sorry for you loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I too had a D&C 2 days after we found out and everything went well with the D&C so I hope that gives you peace of mind.
I personally havent came across this issue with dh. This was my first mc and the dr told me that it was just either a bad egg or bad sperm. Sorry I couldnt give you a better answer :cry: I hope everything works out for you! :hugs:


----------



## tmd22

Thank you mommyluv. That does give me some comfort.


----------



## Storked

Laura, please post pics of the cute baby ferrets! I would love to have one but DH won't let me get any more pets until we go to Thailand since bringing kitty will already be a pain. But ferrets are SO CUTE! I didn't know that the females could die from AF :O

Oh Amy! Last night was it you think? Fingers crossed and :dust: girl!

Angel, I feel your pain. My normally clear skin has zits and I can't stop picking at them. My husband will lecture me when I get home. Gah.

Jen, be hopeful! I am cheering you on honey!*

Natasha, oh! When I was pregnant I was always like..."when am I supposed to get my awesome pregnant hair?!" hehe. Never happened. Hopefully it will eventually :D

Tmd, welcome to the thread- I am so sorry for your loss. Missed miscarriages are terrible.
I am the same as Amy, no infertility issues. I wish I could be more help :hugs:


Ladies, daily :dust: and love!
I decided that if AF does show that I will treat myself to a tonnof Internet cheapies and go wild next cycle. It is a happy thought! :)


----------



## lilesMom

tmd22 said:


> I am totally new to this and these boards but if I don't get some support soon I'm going to go crazy!
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year. We found he had a low morphology and a varicocele. He has it repaired and off we went trying to conceive number 1! I found out I was pregnant and we were crazy excited. Yesterday was my 12 week scan and there was no heart beat. To say the least we were devastated. Tomorrow I'm having a d&c and I still can't believe this is happening.
> So my question is, is there anyone out there that has had a MC with fertility issues and got pregnant again. I know this is a crazy question but I'm in a dark place and really need some hope. Please anyone?

i am so so sorry for ur loss hon, it is the worst thing that happened in my life and i dont wish it on ever, xxxx 
dont worry about the d and c , physically it is not to worry about at all, i thought it would be horrible but it was fine, its the emotions that are the worst of this whole thing. xxx
i have only started trying again this month so i cant say personally just yet. but my sis in law had fertility problems and has 3 kids, my sister was also told she would never have kids and now she has 4. so there is always hope even if u dont feel like there is, xxx
u say ur hubby had it repaired and ye concieved yourself so that is agreat sign xxx
one mc they say happens a lot and doesnt raise ur chances of it happening again in next pregnancy,not much consolation now but is when it comes time to try again. xxx
any qs dont hesitate to ask and ur always welcome here xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

tmd22 feel free to pm me if u want hon, r ask anything here, wish i could help xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i forgot to take the pics, its dark now , il do it tomoro xxx


----------



## Storked

Tomorrow Laura!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A89CE068-223C-47B5-88DF-3AE600984924-5600-000005A4976FC4D9.jpg
Lunch!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Tomorrow Laura!
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A89CE068-223C-47B5-88DF-3AE600984924-5600-000005A4976FC4D9.jpg
> Lunch!

yum!!! 

Oh, and here is that pic that I was trying to upload yesterday... this is the little face that I woke up to when I was about to fall asleep on the couch. <3
 



Attached Files:







Leo.JPG
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

Here is a pic from last year in our apt in Cali.. They look innocent but are little monsters! I love my boys!! <3<3<3
 



Attached Files:







Leo and Spaz.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Amy they are so stinking CUTE! :D


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Hello, I am new to this forum. I have been reading a lot of posts this week and thought it would be good to share my own experience and talk to others instead of just read the threads. I just had a D&C 9/7/12 at 10w4d b/c the u/s showed no heartbeat. They thought it was because of an infection but I had my follow up appt. today and the culture came back negative. :) We are going to try after I am done bleeding. I didn't bleed at all right after but two days later I started spotting on and off and I am waiting for that to stop. Phyically I am doing pretty well but emotionally It has been hard. I took a week off of work but next week I have to go face everyone and my students.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy they are so stinking CUTE! :D

Thanks! I love them... They are the best kitties ever. They dont scratch or bite or anything (unless they are playing). They let you rub thier bellys and will sit with anyone! They were so sweet after the loss and would give me extra cuddles liek they knew I needed it. Leo (My orange tabby) does the same thing your kitty does and he paws at our faces and purs and is just soooo affectionate. My other one is sweet but doesnt do the pawing.. he kneads and will lay on us. <3


----------



## mommylov

Doggieandpooh, welcome and sorry for your loss. Its so hard coming to terms with the idea of not having our lo's in our arms. It took me a long time to realize that it happens for a reason and better now than later but still doesnt make it easier. I had my D&C on july 19th and dh and I wanted to wait atleast 1 cycle before we try again. 1. because we didnt want to go through this again and 2. we wanted to make sure my uterus had a chance to heal and get ready for a new lo! Hope everything works out for you and your dh and best wishes and :dust: for a new healthy sticky bean! :)


----------



## xxserendipity

hi everyone sorry ive been awol this week been sooo ill and felt a bit low as some of u know i got my positive opk on thursday managed to dtd with hubby thursday then he hurt his wrist and although i tried my best to talk him round the pain he was in put an end to anymore baby making :( so as u can imagine ive felt really disappointed as feel like thats destroyed any chance of a bfp this month :( hows is everyone?? have i missed anything important or exciting?? xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Angel Lol, love your letter to af lol
> 
> Bd last night and I told dh I felt like we did it. I don't know why but it felt like last night was the night. Fx!
> 
> Getting ready and then off to work. Hope it stays a good morning... :)
> 
> :dust: to all!!!!!

You know what they say about women's intuition. The night my husband got me pregnant, I knew he did! I told him to get me pregnant, that I wanted to be pregnant, and ever since then I felt pregnant, and I was. I feel like this is the month!! Maybe not for me, because I just started ttcing, and bd the first time yesterday, don't think I am that lucky. But I will pray that all of you get your bfps!!


----------



## lilesMom

i put a reminder in my phone and all bethany so i wont forget tomoro. xx aye aye captain storked :)
amy ur kittys r super cute :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> phyllo dough is always a pain in the butt for me to find. Thx for the info on spotting. I am confused because since I can remember, the first day of my period is always very light, and I usually only I bleed when I clean myself, but it happens almost everytime I go bathroom, so would that be considered spotting? This is the first time in my life I am actually charting my cycle, so Im a beginner. Lots of new things to learn.
> 
> My cycle is the same way. I would "spot" (sometimes it would make it to pantyliner sometimes only present when I wiped) for up to 2 days before my flow came. It wasn't until I asked the Dr. what "flow" really was that I realized I was off by 2 days. I thought my cycles were 26 days, turns out they were 28! She also added that red = flow regardless of how light or heavy. Hope this helps Jessica!Click to expand...

Thx angel. I do spot at the beginning but it is red, so I think I will just start bding 2 days early, since I don't know what the heck is going on with my body right now. So we had our first bd on cd9. Wow, all of this cycle stuff can be very confusing. I am scared to use a opk because Im scared it will confuse me even more. But if it comes to it, and I can't get pregnant right away, i will do it.


----------



## lilesMom

doggie and pooh welocme babe, big hugs. its such a tough time but it does get better i promise xxxxx
welcome back danni we missed u xx oh no i know how u feel, i had a few throw backs like that, anytime i thought i was nearly able to try ,some stupid new medical reason would come up for me not to, so frustrating.. its just moving the goal posts though , it will happen, try to remember that xxx
and dont rule urself out this month u got one in on right day so fx xxxxxxxx

jessica thanks and fx for u too xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Aww angel love it! Amy fxd its your cycle it just has to be right? Bethany same for you! My pms left huh im starting to feel hopeful again.so scared to be crushed cd 20 here not sure about dpo.i really dont want to look til i know i can test.
> 
> :dust: ladies
> 
> work time :)

Hang in there hon! I'll be on the same boat in a couple weeks, right now cd10, bding week here. I am so scared of the anxiousness of waiting for bfp. This is so hard!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> im goooooooooooodd...well..getting very irritated by my hair to the point i feel like doing a britney n shaving it all off :/ it just wont sodding grow, since i got pregnant all it did was fall out and break off it used to be touching my waist and now its barely past my shoulders and its in terrible condition, i was told prenatals were dead good for hair growth but they are definitely not working :/ xxx

omg me too. May hair is all jacked up since my pregnancy. My hair is naturally very curly, but now it has gone from curly to an all out afro. The prenatals did nada for my hair. Doesn't matter what conditioner I use, nothing helps!


----------



## horseypants

DoggieandPooh, welcome. sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> doggie and pooh welocme babe, big hugs. its such a tough time but it does get better i promise xxxxx
> welcome back danni we missed u xx oh no i know how u feel, i had a few throw backs like that, anytime i thought i was nearly able to try ,some stupid new medical reason would come up for me not to, so frustrating.. its just moving the goal posts though , it will happen, try to remember that xxx
> and dont rule urself out this month u got one in on right day so fx xxxxxxxx
> 
> jessica thanks and fx for u too xxxx

fingers crossed hun got 8 days till i can test and feel like this week is gonna take forever lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

i know the wait is really long :) u have less to wait than me though, so first u and bethany, then me and jen ha ha xxxx come on bfp s :)


----------



## xxserendipity

hopefully we'll all get bfps very very soon when are u testing again hun?? xx


----------



## lilesMom

af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

tmd22 said:


> I am totally new to this and these boards but if I don't get some support soon I'm going to go crazy!
> My husband and I have been trying to conceive for a year. We found he had a low morphology and a varicocele. He has it repaired and off we went trying to conceive number 1! I found out I was pregnant and we were crazy excited. Yesterday was my 12 week scan and there was no heart beat. To say the least we were devastated. Tomorrow I'm having a d&c and I still can't believe this is happening.
> So my question is, is there anyone out there that has had a MC with fertility issues and got pregnant again. I know this is a crazy question but I'm in a dark place and really need some hope. Please anyone?

So sorry for what your are going through! We are all here to support you. Try rest as much as you can after your d&c, find a good support system (like all of us here!). We are all on the same journey as you, we have had either mc or d&c. I know it all takes a while to sink in. Please whenever your feel the need to vent or find support, let it all out here. We have all had our share of venting. I myself do not have fertility issues (not that I know of), but I have heard many many stories of women with fertility issues, men with low morphology, that go on to have healthy children. Take care and know that we are all here for you. :flower:


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Thanks, It is so hard to make a decision to wait a cycle or not wait. I have read many posts where women conceive and have healthy pregnancies without waiting and those who didn't. I want to ttc so badly and am very impatient anyhow. But I also know I can't go through this again right away.


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)

mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Tomorrow Laura!
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A89CE068-223C-47B5-88DF-3AE600984924-5600-000005A4976FC4D9.jpg
> Lunch!

Bethany!! Now I am hungry! We talked about the pesto yesterday. :cry: Now Im gonna have to drag my husband out so we can buy some tortellini later. So, do you make your homemade pesto?


----------



## xxserendipity

DoggieandPooh said:


> Thanks, It is so hard to make a decision to wait a cycle or not wait. I have read many posts where women conceive and have healthy pregnancies without waiting and those who didn't. I want to ttc so badly and am very impatient anyhow. But I also know I can't go through this again right away.

its very hard to decide whats best hun a friend of mine told me to ask myself the question if i was to fall pregnant straight away and god forbid mc again would i be able to cope? and i decided that id find it just as hard 2-3-4 months down the line and chose to start ttc straight away xx we're all here if u need us hun xx


----------



## lilesMom

doggie i had to wait cos i would have blamed myself if i went ahead and something happened, i was very impatient but i realise i am def stronger and more able to handle things now than i was. after d and e i was afraid i wouldnt be normal and able to concieve so i didnt try. many people do though with mixed results, i spent ages thinkin bout it too, its tough decision , best o luck whichever u decide xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

DoggieandPooh said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum. I have been reading a lot of posts this week and thought it would be good to share my own experience and talk to others instead of just read the threads. I just had a D&C 9/7/12 at 10w4d b/c the u/s showed no heartbeat. They thought it was because of an infection but I had my follow up appt. today and the culture came back negative. :) We are going to try after I am done bleeding. I didn't bleed at all right after but two days later I started spotting on and off and I am waiting for that to stop. Phyically I am doing pretty well but emotionally It has been hard. I took a week off of work but next week I have to go face everyone and my students.

I am so sorry for your loss. They also thought I might have an infection, but I didn't. So we are still waiting for answers. Lost my baby at 18.5 weeks. I know it is so hard emotionally. I really feel for you, my heart aches for any woman that has had to go through this. You are in my thoughts and prayers.:flower:


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...

il test that day if af hasnt arrived :thumbup:
last time i got a faint pos on day af was due :) i usually wake up with af when i get it so il prob know that morn anyway


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> hi everyone sorry ive been awol this week been sooo ill and felt a bit low as some of u know i got my positive opk on thursday managed to dtd with hubby thursday then he hurt his wrist and although i tried my best to talk him round the pain he was in put an end to anymore baby making :( so as u can imagine ive felt really disappointed as feel like thats destroyed any chance of a bfp this month :( hows is everyone?? have i missed anything important or exciting?? xx

so sorry about your week hon. I hope your husbands wrist gets better so that you both can continue on your tcc journey. I feel the same, so anxious to bd and get pregnant right away! Hang in there! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

I think I test last :shy:

Laura, cant wait for you all to test... next week is going to be a busy week for everyone huh! lol Lost of testing and awaiting af!!!!

Thanks Jessica! 

Bethany, your lunch made me hungry... I think its time for linner lol


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...

il test that day if af hasnt arrived :thumbup:
last time i got a faint pos on day af was due :) i usually wake up with af when i get it so il prob know that morn anyway


----------



## mommylov

DoggieandPooh said:


> Thanks, It is so hard to make a decision to wait a cycle or not wait. I have read many posts where women conceive and have healthy pregnancies without waiting and those who didn't. I want to ttc so badly and am very impatient anyhow. But I also know I can't go through this again right away.

Its definitley a toughy :shrug:.. I know a fre girls that conceived right away and have beautiful, healthy kiddos and some waited and had the same outcome :baby:. Its totally a personal call. If you feel youre ready, then go for it! If you decide you need to wait, thats ok too. Just know you are not alone! :flower:


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...
> 
> il test that day if af hasnt arrived :thumbup:
> last time i got a faint pos on day af was due :) i usually wake up with af when i get it so il prob know that morn anywayClick to expand...

i always wake up with af too hun lol x


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...

my b and b is gone weird , i tried to anser u but i dont think it posted, it got stuck. xx
il test on the day if i can hold off that long :) last time i got faint pos on day of af :) so fx same again :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I think I test last :shy:
> 
> Laura, cant wait for you all to test... next week is going to be a busy week for everyone huh! lol Lost of testing and awaiting af!!!!
> 
> Thanks Jessica!
> 
> Bethany, your lunch made me hungry... I think its time for linner lol

good things come to those who wait im told :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> hi everyone sorry ive been awol this week been sooo ill and felt a bit low as some of u know i got my positive opk on thursday managed to dtd with hubby thursday then he hurt his wrist and although i tried my best to talk him round the pain he was in put an end to anymore baby making :( so as u can imagine ive felt really disappointed as feel like thats destroyed any chance of a bfp this month :( hows is everyone?? have i missed anything important or exciting?? xx

Awww, sorry youve had a rough week :cry: I know the feeling of defeat when dh gets hurt and you see your window to conceive close for the month. If it makes you feel better, dh told me the same thing and I thought I wasnt going to be tryin gthis month but then out of the blue he started feelng better and he managed to be able to bd and now is doing great. I hope that your dh gets better soon not just for his sake but for yours and future :baby: too! If you dont try this month, you never know what will happen and we could be there with you. Chin up hun and fx for ya! :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I think I test last :shy:
> 
> Laura, cant wait for you all to test... next week is going to be a busy week for everyone huh! lol Lost of testing and awaiting af!!!!
> 
> Thanks Jessica!
> 
> Bethany, your lunch made me hungry... I think its time for linner lol
> 
> good things come to those who wait im told :) xxxClick to expand...

GREAT things are coming!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...
> 
> my b and b is gone weird , i tried to anser u but i dont think it posted, it got stuck. xx
> il test on the day if i can hold off that long :) last time i got faint pos on day of af :) so fx same again :)Click to expand...

i saw it hun it posted twice lol x


----------



## mommylov

mommylov said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone sorry ive been awol this week been sooo ill and felt a bit low as some of u know i got my positive opk on thursday managed to dtd with hubby thursday then he hurt his wrist and although i tried my best to talk him round the pain he was in put an end to anymore baby making :( so as u can imagine ive felt really disappointed as feel like thats destroyed any chance of a bfp this month :( hows is everyone?? have i missed anything important or exciting?? xx
> 
> Awww, sorry youve had a rough week :cry: I know the feeling of defeat when dh gets hurt and you see your window to conceive close for the month. If it makes you feel better, dh told me the same thing and I thought I wasnt going to be tryin gthis month but then out of the blue he started feelng better and he managed to be able to bd and now is doing great. I hope that your dh gets better soon not just for his sake but for yours and future :baby: too! If you dont try this month, you never know what will happen and we could be there with you. Chin up hun and fx for ya! :kiss:Click to expand...

Or, you would be very close!!! Either way, we will all have bumps together at some point! :thumbup:


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone sorry ive been awol this week been sooo ill and felt a bit low as some of u know i got my positive opk on thursday managed to dtd with hubby thursday then he hurt his wrist and although i tried my best to talk him round the pain he was in put an end to anymore baby making :( so as u can imagine ive felt really disappointed as feel like thats destroyed any chance of a bfp this month :( hows is everyone?? have i missed anything important or exciting?? xx
> 
> Awww, sorry youve had a rough week :cry: I know the feeling of defeat when dh gets hurt and you see your window to conceive close for the month. If it makes you feel better, dh told me the same thing and I thought I wasnt going to be tryin gthis month but then out of the blue he started feelng better and he managed to be able to bd and now is doing great. I hope that your dh gets better soon not just for his sake but for yours and future :baby: too! If you dont try this month, you never know what will happen and we could be there with you. Chin up hun and fx for ya! :kiss:Click to expand...

thanks hun its typical really we waited ages for me to finally get a positive opk and when we finally do we cant even make the most of it :( now we'll prob have to wait another month at least, nevermind it cant be helped x


----------



## lilesMom

u may still get bfp hon x


----------



## xxserendipity

im not holdin out much hope tbh :( x


----------



## mommylov

FX for you for whatever is to come but like Laura said, you never know :)


----------



## mommylov

So not to be a hypocrite :blush:.. but now Im getting anxious haha :wacko:. I thought my being tired the past few days was a great sign but I knew it was too early for anything :sleep:. Seeing as how I thought last night was the night it happened, it really is too early to feel anything. Not to be gross but I have been trying to keep track of my cm to try and detect when I actually O and havent seen a huge change just a little :shrug:. My greenest day is this sat so I know I have to be patient. Sigh... lol :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

mommy love, my greenest day is TUESDAY! i was thinking i'd o sooner than that cause usually my cycles get shorter each time after mc... next week this time, we'll probably be inthe 2ww though, and the week after that, who knows, we might already be 4 weeks prego, which means we might be like a week prego already! lol


----------



## DoggieandPooh

I have been spotting on and off this week but today I am not spotting much on my pad but everytime I go to the restroom I have small clumps. Thought I was close to being done, guess my body says differently. At least with AF I knew when it was going to end, ugh!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

DoggieandPooh said:


> I have been spotting on and off this week but today I am not spotting much on my pad but everytime I go to the restroom I have small clumps. Thought I was close to being done, guess my body says differently. At least with AF I knew when it was going to end, ugh!

I saw on your profile, you have 2 children. I do too. How is your family coping through all this? I hope they are ok. I think sometimes its harder on the older children. My daughter is almost 13, and I know this all affects her more than she shows.


----------



## jen435

Welcome doggie and tmd. Im very sorry for your losses. Know we are here for you and your not alone. There is so much support on this thread and the ladies are amazing. So vent away we will offer as much advice as we know! As for fertility issues i dont have any but u and dh concieved once so it will happen again. Af can take up to 6 weeks so be prepared if you decide to wait. D&c felt like closure its just very emotional knowing your not carrying anymore. But know we are here to help you. Whether you decide to wait a cycle or try right away! Do what feels right. :hug:


----------



## jen435

Danni hi! So glad ur back missed you!


----------



## jen435

Hi danni!! Missed you! So sorry about dhs wrist! I hope he feels better enough to bd soob. Yay for pos opk and bd though! Fxd for a bfp this cycle! Looks like u may test a day before me unless i cave in and test early (hope not though)

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Angel thank you for your kind words! Af is starting then for you? Youll be ttc in no time :) so excited for you!

Bethany yum! I made tortilini tonight myself but we had the left over alferdo sauce i made yesterday with it and i grilled up some chicken n portabella mushrooms to put on it too. Dh enjoyed it. Too bad we cant cook together. It would be fun! 

Amy your kittys are sooo cute!!! <3 em!!! Wow again about coworker she is different shall i leave it like that. Yay for u feeling lucky!!! I still have a great feeling about this cycle for us!!! Too many of u seen rainbows!!! Our babys are on the way :)

Laura sooo excited foryou to test! Excited to share test day with u also :) my af comes in am also so hopefully we wont see her for 9-10monthes now! I really feel you deserve this break and it sgould happen for you right away after all your sickness and how patiently you waited to ttc again. los are coming :)


----------



## jen435

Horsey catch that egg :)
Would be great if u already were pregnant and didnt know it yet! :) i hope its tge case! You seem to ovulate late in ur cycle dont know? 

Amy i check my cm too so not weird at all :)


----------



## jen435

Okay so read 8-9 pages and feel like i forgot to reply to everyone i wish cells werent just one window at a time and easier to use.. Sorry if i forgot anything.

Natasha hi!! How are you? 

Anyone else im sorry!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

I break out at 28 still all over my face no matter what starting a week and half before af. After af clear again it sucks.

Yes stress will prevent af so best to relax :) hardest thing to do though. This i know


----------



## jen435

My shins are itchy like last time when i was pregnant. I cant stop scratchin them and lotion isnt helping! Hope its a good sign. (i had odd pg symptoms)

bethany go for it! But im sure ur pregnant :) ill be tryin reflexology if this cycle is a no go


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommy love, my greenest day is TUESDAY! i was thinking i'd o sooner than that cause usually my cycles get shorter each time after mc... next week this time, we'll probably be inthe 2ww though, and the week after that, who knows, we might already be 4 weeks prego, which means we might be like a week prego already! lol




jen435 said:


> Horsey catch that egg :)
> Would be great if u already were pregnant and didnt know it yet! :) i hope its tge case! You seem to ovulate late in ur cycle dont know?
> 
> Amy i check my cm too so not weird at all :)

Thanks Angel & Laura!! :hugs:

Horsey, how funny!!! A week apart :thumbup:! That would be so exciting!!!!!! Atleast we will be in the 2ww together after Jen and Laura and Bethany and anyone else I missed annouces thier :bfp: :thumbup::happydance:

Just got done with the blinds guy.. we'll officially be done with living in a fish tank in 4-6 weeks! :dance: lol

Hows everyones night going? :flower:

DH and Leo are watching some tv (Pic below <3 ) and Im just getting ready for bed :sleep:.. bd :sex: then bed that is lol. BTW Jen, I told him what you said about the pepsi and he has been drinking it every night now ! Just drank some and told me that he would be up in an hour haha.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jen435

Lol love the picture amy! Cheers for friday! Today is my friday though. Yay for yours :) 

only one glass/can an hr before. Dont let him over do it lol :) my dh did it when we ttc our son in jan/feb and liam was concieved so fxd! :)


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Lol love the picture amy! Cheers for friday! Today is my friday though. Yay for yours :)
> 
> only one glass/can an hr before. Dont let him over do it lol :) my dh did it when we ttc our son in jan/feb and liam was concieved so fxd! :)

Aww happy friday to you!!! Yes, so happy its friday tomorrow!!! LOL Ill let him know.. For all I know he is downling a 2 litter thinking he will get twin boys lol:dohh:


----------



## jen435

Lol :) twins would be AWESOME i wouldnt even care about the extra work. Though id know id go a lik crazy often hehe it be so worth it!

Goo amy!!! Swimmers fertilize that egg or eggs if you havent already!!


----------



## mommylov

heheheh Thanks hun!!! xoxoxo

K off to bed for me. GL to all that are :sex: tonight.. catch those eggys!!!


:dust: :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Goodnight! :)


----------



## DoggieandPooh

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...

I used that app last time as well as checking cm and taking my temp. Every thing was perfect down to the ovulation dip and temp spike. How does it work after a d& c, isn't your cycles all messed up? Didn't know if I should go that route this time as it made me obsessive.


----------



## DoggieandPooh

My son did okay we just told him his baby quit growing and died and mommy had to have the dr take it out and that we'd a new one for him. We cried together:) my daughter doesn't know what to daffy or really understand what it does to you emotionally so she has been rather distant


----------



## DoggieandPooh

I checked mine too add well as temps.didn't use an ov kit not sure what I should do now after my bleeding stops. I heard it will drive you crazy if you do it after b/c you will be all over the ?


----------



## jen435

Yes my first real cycle was all over the place and opks werent helpful that cycle. The second cycle was better i temped thay cycle and i was crazy. Third real cycle im doing nothing really i mean once in a while i take opk or check cm but im not obsessed. I do chart just not crazy anymore. This is 4th month ttc after d&c. Try to stay as stress free as possible. Youll have your rainbow baby!


----------



## Storked

Welcome DoggieandPooh, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I lost my baby in May and I still cry sometimes. Take all the time you need to heal emotionally dear. And yep that first cycle is so wonky!

Danni, that would make me sad too. How long has he put baby making on hold?

Jessica, thanks for the prayers! :)
BD week is so much more exciting than testing week I think. Well, less anxiety hehe. :dust: for you!
No on the homemade pesto yet...but I do have a recipe that I have been longing to try. I just need to use all the pesto that I already have first. Is there anything better than that? If I had had fresh green beans I would have tossed them in. Or asparagus. Mmmm. Now I want pasta again.

Yeah Laura I want pics ;)

Amy, Laura is right. Good things come to those who wait. That wise woman! We best remember what she says :D
It is hard not to feel some anxiety. We want it now, right? So the pressure is on to do everything to make it happen now. Just don't stress yourself out too much and vent away on here! :hugs:
And that pic is totally cute! My kitty loves to lay between my husbands legs and fall asleep- whether he is on the computer or in bed. Guess he just loves how DH antagonizes him!

Angel, thanks! :D
Praying for AF to show her face so you can leave limbo (isn't that totally what it feels like?) :hugs:

HI HORSEY! Tuesday is coming. Still mad at penis? ;)

Jen, that sounds so tasty! I want something with mushrooms now :)
I made the cheeseburger soup for dinner and DH kept saying that if he wasn't already married, that he would marry it. I didn't even eat a bowl. Not feeling the Velveeta :)
Cooking together would be amazing! What would we make? :)
Twins would be awesome for sure. There would be two because there was twice the love right? :D


----------



## Storked

I feel so out. Tested early and BFN. Which was dumb. I was so late last time I got my BFP that I just hope I follow suit again! Not holding out too much hope though because I feel so crampy. If AF comes I will treat myself to a buttload of cheap HPTs :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Storked hope you get you BFP real soon.. Hope all the BDing went well last night, Chris comes home tonight, cant say im not excited ive missed him like crazy, and then i can start the BDing too! Ive checked on ovulation calculators and APPARENTLY although im giving it a week either side leeway lol that i will be ovulating on 24th September, might use a couple of opks this week coming in case its early but still BD every other night :)

How are we all? I keep coming on here before and after work and theres agood 8 or so pages to read haha us chatty girls! i love it, so hope you are all okay im off to work GRRR, hate my job so much its unreal, i work for the jobcentre so all i get all day is 15/16/17 year old girs ringing me telling me they are having babies and want a free house and extra money now they are pregnant and how they dont know who the dad is and im sat here thinking, are u f*****g serious ?! 

Anyway il be off, dont want my customers to miss me lol xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I swear BD is the best part of TTC hehe :)
Have fun with your man!
As for your job, that would burn me out too. My oldest sister deals with people like that every single day and she doesn't have much hope for the world lol


----------



## xxserendipity

jen435 said:


> Danni hi! So glad ur back missed you!

thanks hun :) x


----------



## xxserendipity

DoggieandPooh said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> af is due on 23rd so pretty close to u :)
> 
> mines due 22nd if i go by that fertility friend app so nearly exactly the same hun ooo exciting!!!!! when will u test i know its best to wait a few days but i know i wont be able to and will test that mornin lol xClick to expand...
> 
> I used that app last time as well as checking cm and taking my temp. Every thing was perfect down to the ovulation dip and temp spike. How does it work after a d& c, isn't your cycles all messed up? Didn't know if I should go that route this time as it made me obsessive.Click to expand...

i wasnt sure it would work without gettin at least 1 af first but i took it from the day i got a negative pregnancy test after my d&c hoping that would be right and was doin opks to check when id ovulate and it matched what the app said so fingers crossed it right on when af should arrive (although hopefully it wont arrive lol) xx


----------



## xxserendipity

storked he's ok now so we are back to dtd but i ovulated last weekend so it feels like its to late lol nevermind theres always next month lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi girls :wave: 
im so over the TWW :haha:
i was so happy to go into it but bethany ur totally right the BD is the best part of the ttc , it makes u feel proactive and al hopefull. it was only yest i said to amy , good things come to those who wait, :) im a bit of a hypocrite today , im very impatient. :blush:
i was feeling a lot better but now im startin to feel sick again. :dohh:
have sore throat, ears and just bit shitty. this happened u jen with ur bfp didnt it?? fc its cos of that and not just me stil being sick. im overthinking it all too , :dohh::grr:
have to snap out of it and remind myself i could be pregnant :) :cloud9:
must just get over the wait :coffee:
i know im ungratefull i should just be happy but im afraid if i am gettin sick again ,i wont get preg r will lose it. go away silly fears :haha:

bethany fx u r just testing too early, which u know u r but its just impossible not to do , my tests talk to me everytime i go to bathroom but its miles too early for me :) so hard to resisit xxxxx best o luck. xxx


hi and :dust: to all my girls xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and danni hurray for back to Bd :)


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> hi girls :wave:
> im so over the TWW :haha:
> i was so happy to go into it but bethany ur totally right the BD is the best part of the ttc , it makes u feel proactive and al hopefull. it was only yest i said to amy , good things come to those who wait, :) im a bit of a hypocrite today , im very impatient. :blush:
> i was feeling a lot better but now im startin to feel sick again. :dohh:
> have sore throat, ears and just bit shitty. this happened u jen with ur bfp didnt it?? fc its cos of that and not just me stil being sick. im overthinking it all too , :dohh::grr:
> have to snap out of it and remind myself i could be pregnant :) :cloud9:
> must just get over the wait :coffee:
> i know im ungratefull i should just be happy but im afraid if i am gettin sick again ,i wont get preg r will lose it. go away silly fears :haha:
> 
> bethany fx u r just testing too early, which u know u r but its just impossible not to do , my tests talk to me everytime i go to bathroom but its miles too early for me :) so hard to resisit xxxxx best o luck. xxx
> 
> 
> hi and :dust: to all my girls xx

im the same hun when i woke this mornin my first thought was maybe i should test [-X but managed to resist 7 days and counting :yipee:


----------



## lilesMom

its so hard to stop myself but i know its pointless :) :)


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> its so hard to stop myself but i know its pointless :) :)

it really is coz i know if i get a :bfn: i'll be gutted and that will make the rest of the week terrible :sad2: at least for the rest of the week i have hope even if its of the false kind lol x


----------



## lilesMom

i feel the exact same chick, a bfn now doesnt tell us anything anyway just hurts 

um guys how do ye put up photos, im gonna try this not sur eid it will work :)

]https://https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj484/lolsymc/?action=view&current=d18b3177.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lilesMom

https://https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj484/lolsymc/?action=view&current=d18b3177.jpg


----------



## DoggieandPooh

jen435 said:


> Lol :) twins would be AWESOME i wouldnt even care about the extra work. Though id know id go a lik crazy often hehe it be so worth it!
> 
> Goo amy!!! Swimmers fertilize that egg or eggs if you havent already!!

I feel the same way, overcompensation, It would be crazy and expensive but worth it! Good Luck!


----------



## lilesMom

try again ;)
this is milly the mommy
 



Attached Files:







ferret 184.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

more pics :) to cheer u back up captain storked xxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







ferret 187.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 1









ferret 190.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 1









ferret 191.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Storked said:


> I feel so out. Tested early and BFN. Which was dumb. I was so late last time I got my BFP that I just hope I follow suit again! Not holding out too much hope though because I feel so crampy. If AF comes I will treat myself to a buttload of cheap HPTs :)

Don't forget the chocolate :) Keep your head up!


----------



## lilesMom

ok i may be imagining symptoms but im hungry all day today, i havent been hungry properly in weeks. maybe its just cos kidney infection is gettin better :)


----------



## DoggieandPooh

It's Friday. Guess that means I have to start thinking about going back to work Monday and making plans. Don't feel ready yet, but I have to go or I can't overcome my worries of walking down the hall having people stare at me and making replies back to them and my students. I am hoping for a BFP by December. I just want to be pregnant again :( I planned it so I could have the rest of the year off, it was due the end of March. Now I don't care when I have one, just want one more now than ever. I am going to be 35 in November and feel that time is not on my side. I was thinking that I would be done with this one but now that a MC has happened I am not so sure. I was thinking twins too would be nice.


----------



## lilesMom

doggie, u will prob never feel ready babe, the longer you r out, the harder it feels to go back, its nearly better to just go back and then u realise it wasnt as bad as u were dreading. xxxxxxxxxx
fx for ur bfp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I feel so out. Tested early and BFN. Which was dumb. I was so late last time I got my BFP that I just hope I follow suit again! Not holding out too much hope though because I feel so crampy. If AF comes I will treat myself to a buttload of cheap HPTs :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> i wasnt sure it would work without gettin at least 1 af first but i took it from the day i got a negative pregnancy test after my d&c hoping that would be right and was doin opks to check when id ovulate and it matched what the app said so fingers crossed it right on when af should arrive (although hopefully it wont arrive lol) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Bethany, back in July I tested the day before my AF was due and got a BFN using a FRER. Each test has different sensitivities and FRER is supposed to be quite sensitive, not the case with the batch I had. hCG doubles every 48 hours, so try again in 2 days if you can't resist! You are still in the game! :hugs:
> 
> Danni, for sure FX for you! If I am reading your post right, you calculated the day of the BFN (post D&C) as CD1? I am trying to "relax" as I wait for :witch: but am still trying to stay in the loop with what could possibly be.Click to expand...

yes hun it took 2 weeks for me to get a bfn after my d&c so i figured that was the point my body was back to normal and hopefully thats right i got a positive opk 13 days later so at least i know my body is doin what its supposed to xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> more pics :) to cheer u back up captain storked xxxxxxxxx

Laura, Your furry babies are soooo cute!! 

Happy friday everyone! Just getting the day started here :coffee:... a little moddy today :oops: I feel like I have major PMS yesterday and today.. didnt even bd last night :cry: Just was in an "Ehh" mood :nope: A part of me is scared that this means af is going to come instead of :baby:

Oh well, hope that changes today! :hugs:

Lots of daily :dust: to you girls!!!


----------



## mommylov

:sad2:


DoggieandPooh said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I feel so out. Tested early and BFN. Which was dumb. I was so late last time I got my BFP that I just hope I follow suit again! Not holding out too much hope though because I feel so crampy. If AF comes I will treat myself to a buttload of cheap HPTs :)
> 
> Don't forget the chocolate :) Keep your head up!Click to expand...

Need lots today!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks girls xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy im moody today too, my ear is killin me now, doh!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

i have to go to the shops . il be back soon xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy im moody today too, my ear is killin me now, doh!!




xoxo4angel said:


> Good morning Amy...being moody is still ok. No need to fret because we've already threatened AF...the only one who wants her this month is me! Hope colleaguezilla is in good spirits today, if not take solace in TGIF!!

Oh no, I hope you feel better Laura!!! :hugs:

LOL yes, AF should know whats up!!! hahah Awww thanks Angel!! She is being... well... her. :dohh: Just put on my headphones and am avoiding her today. Dont want to say something that I dont mean.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i have to go to the shops . il be back soon xx

I wanna go shopping.. take me with yoou!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxserendipity

owwww got really bad pains in my hip i suffer with it now and then got pain killers to take but they make me dopey so wont take them while im on my own with Leo the boys have gone to my mums for the weekend and glynn is doin nights this week so he's in bed counting down the mins till Leo's bed time now xx


----------



## mommylov

So random question.... Can I starting using an OPK today on cd 16? Im really getting nervous about my cm or lack of and I read my first reponse box and it says that I was suppose to start testing on cd5. Am I too late to start using it?


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> owwww got really bad pains in my hip i suffer with it now and then got pain killers to take but they make me dopey so wont take them while im on my own with Leo the boys have gone to my mums for the weekend and glynn is doin nights this week so he's in bed counting down the mins till Leo's bed time now xx

Yikes!!!! Im so sorry you are in pain. Have you tried a heat compress to see if that would ease it at all? I imagine if you have pain killers it wont do as much but better than nothing :shrug:


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> So random question.... Can I starting using an OPK today on cd 16? Im really getting nervous about my cm or lack of and I read my first reponse box and it says that I was suppose to start testing on cd5. Am I too late to start using it?

you could try but bare in mind u may have already ovulated then it'll be a waste iykwim xx


----------



## mommylov

dh and I have dtd almost everyday since cd 8 which is when af left.. I thought that even if we caught the eggy, that I would still see a difference in cm even if the egg was fertilized but then thought maybe its a good sign that I havent seen anything and that we caught it.. almost tempted to call the dr but Im sure she is just going to tell me to wait


----------



## xxserendipity

oooo u only have 12 days till u can test and if u managed dtd that often fx this is ur month hun


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun but everything Im reading says that one of the early signs of pregnancy is increase in discharge... Im very dry.. oye I dont know what to make of this :shrug: :cry:


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> Thanks hun but everything Im reading says that one of the early signs of pregnancy is increase in discharge... Im very dry.. oye I dont know what to make of this :shrug: :cry:

ive been pregnant 5 times hun and never noticed a change so dont give up hope that might be most common doesnt mean its the same for everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I just found this article and if Im reading this right, dry-ish sticky clear cm is a good thing... [-o&lt;

"Cervical mucus after conception changes really. These changes can be a telling sign of pregnancy, though it is unreliable on its own. After ovulation, if there is no conception, cervical mucus tapers off and becomes less slippery and stretchy. 
Cervical mucus after conception will form your mucus plug. The mucus plug will cause the cervical mucus to become more and more dry as your pregnancy progresses. Later in pregnancy, there can be a discharge of cervical mucus that resembles an egg white. After conception, there is an increased production of hormones, especially estrogen, that can lead to vaginal discharge -- part of this discharge is cervical mucus. There is also an increased flow of blood to the vaginal area. These two factors can cause secretion fron the vagina itself, which leads to vaginal discharge."

So whatchya think? Anyone else having this issue? :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun but everything Im reading says that one of the early signs of pregnancy is increase in discharge... Im very dry.. oye I dont know what to make of this :shrug: :cry:
> 
> ive been pregnant 5 times hun and never noticed a change so dont give up hope that might be most common doesnt mean its the same for everyone xx:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## DoggieandPooh

When I was pregnant with my last one I kept checking my cm and it was getting dryer and dryer then after we took the pt a week or two later things starting picking back up. So hopefully this is it for you! xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Doggie :hugs:!!! I didnt really know all that I do this time around and didnt check or pay attention the last time :shrug:. I was fearful that something happened with the D&C that I didnt know about :nope:. When I went in for my check up after all was done, they said that everything looked great and that I was O at the time which turned out to be right since af came 6 weeks after my D&C and that appt was about a month post op :thumbup:. I dont know why all of the sudden the past 2 days has switched for me but thank you wonderful ladies for doing what you do best which is make me feel better. :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy im cd 21 today and got another positive opk on clearblue this am :/ im very confused. We didnt bd last night but we did late weds night and this morning. Going to again tonight and tom and sun. I ovulated late wonder y. Tww hasnt even started i hope its not a bad sign... Amy dont waste the expense 20 day opk. Once you get yes then u gotta throw test away. Start when they say. Is two lh surges crazy in a month??? 

Amy i was dry up to bfp. After o u dry up its normal.they say sometimes if u dont annovulation may have happened. So your okay! :) just wait this cycle out your bfp will be here soon!


----------



## jen435

Laura love your ferrets they are soooo cute!!!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Amy im cd 21 today and got another positive opk on clearblue this am :/ im very confused. We didnt bd last night but we did late weds night and this morning. Going to again tonight and tom and sun. I ovulated late wonder y. Tww hasnt even started i hope its not a bad sign... Amy dont waste the expense 20 day opk. Once you get yes then u gotta throw test away. Start when they say. Is two lh surges crazy in a month???
> 
> Amy i was dry up to bfp. After o u dry up its normal.they say sometimes if u dont annovulation may have happened. So your okay! :) just wait this cycle out your bfp will be here soon!

FX crossed for you Jen!!!! Sounds like you are getting in a good amount of :sex: too! How are you enjoying your day off? I think youre right on the opk. I was just uncertain about what was going on now that Im paying attention. As far as my cm.. I dont think I noticed it get really wet at all after af (So sorry for the TMI :oops:) But from what I understand from that article, if you catch the eggy right away, then the mucus doesnt come out and starts to form the plug?

As for 2 lh surges.. I have no idea. Ive never tracked my O before so I dont know where I was.. sorry hun but I have heard of it being common with PCOS


----------



## xxserendipity

yay for nice strong pain killers lol xx:happydance:


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> yay for nice strong pain killers lol xx:happydance:

Awww beautiful pic! :flower:


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> yay for nice strong pain killers lol xx:happydance:
> 
> Awww beautiful pic! :flower:Click to expand...

took me a min to work out what pic u were talkin about :blush: lol thanks hun x


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> yay for nice strong pain killers lol xx:happydance:
> 
> Awww beautiful pic! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> took me a min to work out what pic u were talkin about :blush: lol thanks hun xClick to expand...

Oh Sorry! lol I just assume you are in my head and knew what I was reffering to lol:dohh:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Evening all! Any news from any of you?
DH is home now =]
So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)

xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx

Hi Natasha!! Welcome home to dh! :happydance:

No news other than all of us goign through our moments of being impatient! lol All the waiting we are all doing whether it be to test or for af is just crazy. 

For me, I was getting scared and talking about cm (fun topic *insert sarcasm* lol) . My bosy is doing things that is making me question although I didnt really pay attention much before to cm and all that but now I am... oye!

How are you dear?


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx

lucky u DH is on nights this week so not had any time for bding :cry: hows u? :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Natasha!! Welcome home to dh! :happydance:
> 
> No news other than all of us goign through our moments of being impatient! lol All the waiting we are all doing whether it be to test or for af is just crazy.
> 
> For me, I was getting scared and talking about cm (fun topic *insert sarcasm* lol) . My bosy is doing things that is making me question although I didnt really pay attention much before to cm and all that but now I am... oye!
> 
> How are you dear?Click to expand...



Haha bless!! Im being impatient too! Got 9 days until my *fertile time* and im just like GOD HURRY UP PLEASE... I even (wait for it ) cant wait to be back at work on monday! Just because i know each time i leave work ill be one day closer to ovulation!

Im just so glad DH is home, missed him like mad, especially since its been a week of, going back to work after the MC, and going back to college after the MC, and having my first real (horrific) period after DandC, been an emotional week!

I wish i was in the 2ww, god why wont time fly? 

xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> lucky u DH is on nights this week so not had any time for bding :cry: hows u? :hugs:Click to expand...


Awww :( See ive had a whole week of no BDing, but with me having a visit from AF suppose its not really a big deal :)

How are you? xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi Natasha!! Welcome home to dh! :happydance:
> 
> No news other than all of us goign through our moments of being impatient! lol All the waiting we are all doing whether it be to test or for af is just crazy.
> 
> For me, I was getting scared and talking about cm (fun topic *insert sarcasm* lol) . My bosy is doing things that is making me question although I didnt really pay attention much before to cm and all that but now I am... oye!
> 
> How are you dear?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Haha bless!! Im being impatient too! Got 9 days until my *fertile time* and im just like GOD HURRY UP PLEASE... I even (wait for it ) cant wait to be back at work on monday! Just because i know each time i leave work ill be one day closer to ovulation!
> 
> Im just so glad DH is home, missed him like mad, especially since its been a week of, going back to work after the MC, and going back to college after the MC, and having my first real (horrific) period after DandC, been an emotional week!
> 
> I wish i was in the 2ww, god why wont time fly?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Fast forward button!!!!!!! :comp:


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are so right that you do feel active and hopeful during fertile time but the danged wait is riddled with fear and self-doubt. Maybe you are getting sick with a baby eh? :hugs: the best thing to be sick for is a sweet LO
Those ferrets are SO CUTE! My heart is melting :)

Doggie, you are right on the chocolate! :D

Angel, thanks for the encouragement! I actually tested on the day my period was due with FRER and got a BFN- my period was almost a week late before I got that BFP. Crazy huh?

Amy, my DH asked me yesterday if I was PMSing. I swear that every word out of his mouth was annoying. So we aren't moody, the world is just against us right?!
I wouldn't use an OPK because it may be too late honey. I don't want you getting worried from wacky results from those things!
And lack of discharge is totally normal after you have ovulated. Don't worry :flower:
I never noticed being juicy down there last pregnancy.

Danni, I am adopting your attitude! If this isn't the month then by George the next one will! :happydance:

Jen, this may be a longer cycle for you. My second cycle was 38 days- nearly a week longer than the first. So hopefully your body is still ovulating right on time for it :hugs:

Natasha, right on! I BD like crazy with my spouse too :)

Still no Internet! I am dying over here lol.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, i dont wanna wish my life away but i really want it to be the 2WW , BFP would be even nicer , but il take what i can get. Im going to try and set myself goals to try and make this fortnight go quicker... 

I had bright red HEAVY blood Monday Tuesday Wednesday, then Yesterday spotting, then today brown spotting, not enough to wear a pad, thinking AF is on its way out again?! Still debating on OPKS, but kind of feel like it makes time drag even more with every negative, BDing every other night will be fine i think, besides it alos makes it feel less Structured, if that makes sense xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Storked, i think pregnancy tests vary alot you know, i mean some people like yourself dont get BFPs until a week after period and such, i had a BFP with last pregnancy 6 DAYS BEFORE AF was due. And it was on an ASDA home brand one! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> lucky u DH is on nights this week so not had any time for bding :cry: hows u? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww :( See ive had a whole week of no BDing, but with me having a visit from AF suppose its not really a big deal :)
> 
> How are you? xxxClick to expand...

aww think i missed something didnt realise u'd got af hun at least now u know what ur body is doin :hugs: im ok tired mostly ive been poorly most of the week and have felt like complete crap and was feelin a bit down coz me and dh hadnt managed to squeeze in anymore bding coz of his wrist causing him pain so feel like this wont be our month :cry: but thats life hopefully af will arrive on time at least and i can start focusing on next month i dont get my :bfp: this month x


----------



## mommylov

No internet? Did miss something? What happened to the unlimited data plan? Was that for phone?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Awww i hope it happens for you soon!! Yeah got my first AF on Monday, 3 weeks 3 days past DandC. Quite quick really :/ Was really clotted the first day , has slowly tapered off now so im happy, n i never have too much luck with OPKS so gonna BD every other night

Hope your DH wrist gets better! Need to get in plenty of BDing!!

I know, ive never been so happy to have my AF when trying to conceive, how ironic is that?

Although i do feel like TTC is very life consuming, today for examply we have forms called test timed check forms, abbreviated on the pc as TTC forms, whenever i look at it i think of TryingToConceive.. And BD forms, i imagine having sex with my partner and the sperm meeting the..Think obsessed is the word to describe myself maybe?! xx


----------



## DoggieandPooh

How do you add a photo by your username? My user name is about my son- he sleeps with his doggie and a blankie that has Winnie the Pooh on it. It is his comforts, and he is mine right now along with my husband. But 4 year olds are so blunt and genuine it melts my heart. So thankful I am not alone :) No bleeding today, yay! Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Awww i hope it happens for you soon!! Yeah got my first AF on Monday, 3 weeks 3 days past DandC. Quite quick really :/ Was really clotted the first day , has slowly tapered off now so im happy, n i never have too much luck with OPKS so gonna BD every other night
> 
> Hope your DH wrist gets better! Need to get in plenty of BDing!!
> 
> I know, ive never been so happy to have my AF when trying to conceive, how ironic is that?
> 
> Although i do feel like TTC is very life consuming, today for examply we have forms called test timed check forms, abbreviated on the pc as TTC forms, whenever i look at it i think of TryingToConceive.. And BD forms, i imagine having sex with my partner and the sperm meeting the..Think obsessed is the word to describe myself maybe?! xx

haha id be the same hun lol, his wrist is better now but with his working nights this week we've not had much time or chance tonights his last night so be able to get back to it :sex: lol


----------



## DoggieandPooh

TTCSecrets said:


> Awww i hope it happens for you soon!! Yeah got my first AF on Monday, 3 weeks 3 days past DandC. Quite quick really :/ Was really clotted the first day , has slowly tapered off now so im happy, n i never have too much luck with OPKS so gonna BD every other night
> 
> Hope your DH wrist gets better! Need to get in plenty of BDing!!
> 
> I know, ive never been so happy to have my AF when trying to conceive, how ironic is that?
> 
> Although i do feel like TTC is very life consuming, today for examply we have forms called test timed check forms, abbreviated on the pc as TTC forms, whenever i look at it i think of TryingToConceive.. And BD forms, i imagine having sex with my partner and the sperm meeting the..Think obsessed is the word to describe myself maybe?! xx

I agree it is life consuming. I remember how obsessed I was on checking my cm, taking my temp, charting, and reading endless things on the internet. That was then now after mc I'm not going to be sooo obsessive since I don't care about a specific time to get pregnant just want to be.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oo yes storked u get that BD done! Im planning to have a BFP by 10th October, Although i did htink today, it would be nice to get pregnant in DEcember because i know how much my DH wants it as much as i do and id love to not buy him any presents and just put my BFP tests in a cute little box for him to open in bed on christmas morning, ive thought it over in my mind a thousand times and thought it would be the best present i could ever give him, so im giving my body now til december to kick itself up the 455 :) xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

DoggieandPooh said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Awww i hope it happens for you soon!! Yeah got my first AF on Monday, 3 weeks 3 days past DandC. Quite quick really :/ Was really clotted the first day , has slowly tapered off now so im happy, n i never have too much luck with OPKS so gonna BD every other night
> 
> Hope your DH wrist gets better! Need to get in plenty of BDing!!
> 
> I know, ive never been so happy to have my AF when trying to conceive, how ironic is that?
> 
> Although i do feel like TTC is very life consuming, today for examply we have forms called test timed check forms, abbreviated on the pc as TTC forms, whenever i look at it i think of TryingToConceive.. And BD forms, i imagine having sex with my partner and the sperm meeting the..Think obsessed is the word to describe myself maybe?! xx
> 
> I agree it is life consuming. I remember how obsessed I was on checking my cm, taking my temp, charting, and reading endless things on the internet. That was then now after mc I'm not going to be sooo obsessive since I don't care about a specific time to get pregnant just want to be.Click to expand...

I agree, thats why i am giving up with Opks etc, i mean i might do one around the time i think i should ovulate but BD every other night should be fine as well i would imagine, and if i dont get caught pregnant by doing that this month it just wasnt meant to be, i was thinking of BB charting but id forget and not write it down etc etc, and CM has NEVER been a good thing for me to do, i always took it for granted before TTC but now i just think god i cant handle all this timing etc, just want to be pregnant and it stick! x


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> I know, i dont wanna wish my life away but i really want it to be the 2WW , BFP would be even nicer , but il take what i can get. Im going to try and set myself goals to try and make this fortnight go quicker...
> 
> I had bright red HEAVY blood Monday Tuesday Wednesday, then Yesterday spotting, then today brown spotting, not enough to wear a pad, thinking AF is on its way out again?! Still debating on OPKS, but kind of feel like it makes time drag even more with every negative, BDing every other night will be fine i think, besides it alos makes it feel less Structured, if that makes sense xxx




xoxo4angel said:


> Yay Natasha for DH being home!
> 
> My DH says patience is a virtue, my automated response is, "I have neither patience, nor virtue!" Hehehe!
> 
> My Royal Jelly just arrived!! Smells alright...the base is raw honey, but have you ever tried swallowing a HEAPING spoonful? Let's just say, not as pleasant as I expected! I was just so eager to get it in my system I thought it'd go down like peanut butter! I need to google best ways to consume it! (package says not to be heated). I'm queasy now!
> 
> Hope you all are well...Hugs!

BDing every other night is still really good! Im with you on not wanting it to feel so structured but at the same time we just want it so bad that we want to do all that we can to make it happen. It will though, we just have to have faith. :thumbup:

Yay for royal jelly!!! I was wondering what that was going to be like... not great huh? :( Maybe it makes you queasy to prepare you for morning sickness? :shrug: lol jk but it could be a way of telling you this is it and its going to happen! :happydance:

Bethany, dont get discouraged hun.. I tested like crazy last time and even got the 1st response that are suppose to detect in advance but I didnt get my :bfp: until after af was due.. hang tight.. your :bfp: is coming! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I am so excited that you got your royal jelly! Tell me how you figure out to consume it :)

Natasha, lucky 

Amy, he apparently decided to get Internet with the cell company instead. I didn't even know that they offered that! The guy showed up this morning, fiddled around, said he couldn't do it but that he would be back later. That was at 9. It is now 4. And my husband, being a male, refuses to call the guy to get his ass back here and GIMME MY INTERNET! (heavy breathing)

Doggie, I haven't been on the computer so long that I don't remember how to change photo :-/


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i have to go to the shops . il be back soon xx
> 
> I wanna go shopping.. take me with yoou!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

it was only to get food and another doc note for work but u would be very welcome to come :) xxxx
so many people on here i will never catch up ha ha xxxx

im a bit of a brair today, had little cry in the car on the way home and all. :cry:
gotta cheer up!!!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:



> So random question.... Can I starting using an OPK today on cd 16? Im really getting nervous about my cm or lack of and I read my first reponse box and it says that I was suppose to start testing on cd5. Am I too late to start using it?

someone has prob answered but it will only pee u off to start now cos u prob have already Ov this cycle and it will prob make u worry u didnt Ov and frustrated to not get +ve but on the other hand do u think u Ov late?
cant do any harm so long as u tell urself u may not get pos goin into it xxxxxxxxx best luck sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Hopefully when the time comes I will know when I get AF since I had an iud I have only had 1 AF in 4 years. Will it be at least 2 weeks after d&c? Was anyone emotional dtd after d&c? I have a feeling I am just going to be a mess.


----------



## DoggieandPooh

TTCSecrets said:


> Oo yes storked u get that BD done! Im planning to have a BFP by 10th October, Although i did htink today, it would be nice to get pregnant in DEcember because i know how much my DH wants it as much as i do and id love to not buy him any presents and just put my BFP tests in a cute little box for him to open in bed on christmas morning, ive thought it over in my mind a thousand times and thought it would be the best present i could ever give him, so im giving my body now til december to kick itself up the 455 :) xxxx

That would be the best present! I did this last time with the test on our Anniversary! Hopefully we can again by December too or even November by my Birthday. But whenever is okay with me as long as it is sooon! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

DoggieandPooh said:


> Hopefully when the time comes I will know when I get AF since I had an iud I have only had 1 AF in 4 years. Will it be at least 2 weeks after d&c? Was anyone emotional dtd after d&c? I have a feeling I am just going to be a mess.


You know, i started BD as soon as bleeding from the DandC stopped, and it was fine, no pain, no bleeding wasnt emotional, felt like bit back to normal, but then for some reason last week, mid flow i burst into tears, no i dea why! Think it depends hunny, just take your time xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> lucky u DH is on nights this week so not had any time for bding :cry: hows u? :hugs:Click to expand...

danni it might sound weird but does he get up at the same time every day? when OH is on diff hours to me i sometimes crawl back into bed before he is due to get up, they usually dont mind being woken up that way :) 
ur pic is lovely hon xx


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Evening all! Any news from any of you?
> DH is home now =]
> So going to start BDing, dont think ovulation will be here for another week but honestly i dont mind the practice ;)
> 
> xxx
> 
> lucky u DH is on nights this week so not had any time for bding :cry: hows u? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> danni it might sound weird but does he get up at the same time every day? when OH is on diff hours to me i sometimes crawl back into bed before he is due to get up, they usually dont mind being woken up that way :)
> ur pic is lovely hon xxClick to expand...

thank u hunni :blush: he gets up at 6pm everyday i would defo do that except our youngest doesnt go to bed till 7pm and once DH is up he has dinner then showers and is back off to work again i barely see him :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

whoops soz i was thinkin of my kid free house :) that would be a bit difficult u should say u were goin in to tickle daddy :)


----------



## lilesMom

look out for something bold ur kids do and send um to bed early ( joke ) xx


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> whoops soz i was thinkin of my kid free house :) that would be a bit difficult u should say u were goin in to tickle daddy :)

haha would love it if that would work but he's only 2 and half so still needs constant supervision lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

now i understand the name doggie :)
yeah i was a bit emotional but u be fine, it all passes xx
i think all firsts i was a bit teary,first BD,first af, first day to work etc :) 
maybe thats why im sad again today, its very finally ttc again. xxx
bittersweet xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh well , we need a new plan so :) :) il put my thinking cap :)


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> oh well , we need a new plan so :) :) il put my thinking cap :)

well u have 3 weeks to think of something coz todays his last night shift for 3 weeks but if af arrives as it should i'll be ovulating when he's back on nights how bloody typical is that :cry::dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

oh blast it bloody typical. :) do u have a friend who would take um for few hrs? or 20 mins :) sorry its hard to keep track how many kids do u have hon ?


----------



## xxserendipity

3 boys my eldest 2 are 13 and 11 so are at school so thats not a problem but no unfortunatly i dont have anyone who will watch Leo even for 20 mins, we'll work something out he'll either have to wake me when he gets home at 6am or skip dinner on the days im ovulating haha xx


----------



## lilesMom

yup he has to get his prioritys right ha ha :)
leo is a lovely name babe :)


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> yup he has to get his prioritys right ha ha :)
> leo is a lovely name babe :)

thanks hunni my hubby choose it i wanted Oliver but he's concerned coz our last name is oxtoby haha if we have another boy he's said i can have Olly if i still want it :happydance: do u have names u like already??? x


----------



## lilesMom

both nice names. :) 
i have some i like but dont have OH agreement yet :)
i like liam , oisin and sam. 
and for a girl i had lile this time , its lilly in irish. 
next time lainey, not sure really. i like sophie and zoe too but OH family r all called irish names so it might be nice to keep that up. :) OH and me have very different taste though. this time i was allowed name it if a girl and him if a boy, i was convinced i was havin a girl and loved lile so i risked it :)
he liked lucas, which i like too :)


----------



## xxserendipity

me and hubby had trouble agreeing on names as well, we liked Lucas and Sam when we had Leo we also liked Max, our girls name will be Alexis-Rose (Lexi-Rose) i love it!!! I love Lilly but my friend called her little girl that and i quite like Lainey as well our only other girls name we could agree on was Kara x


----------



## lilesMom

i wanted lilly first but then i found the irish version and thought it would be nice to keep OH fam trad :) kara is a lovely name, uve given me an idea i could use cara, its friend in irish :)


----------



## xxserendipity

is it me or is it quiet tonight :huh:


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i was just thinking that alright, i see some names that people r on the thread but seems v quiet


----------



## lilesMom

i forgot to say i wanted to call my girl lile-rose this time :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off too chick , im gettin tired . chat to u soon xx


----------



## xxserendipity

i dunno if i have the setting wrong on this site but the times are wrong :/


----------



## xxserendipity

ok hunni night night xx


----------



## lilesMom

my times r wrong too and it puts myy ttc count down wrong by a day sometimes :) i think its cos its american site and im in ireland and ur in britain :) 
not sure if its fixable :)


----------



## xxserendipity

yay fixed it lol x


----------



## mommylov

I'm here! Just got home from work and waiting for dh. The names you girls have picked are lovely! We have Kaitlyn or Hailey for a girl and Aiden or Jace for a boy. :)


----------



## jen435

Kaitlyn is our name too!! :) we also love payson kaylie autumn and carly. Middle name rose as its a fam thing... For boy austin and i cant remember my dh has the list though... I love love liam of course :) laura id be excited if u used it!

Love the names you ladies have picked! I know our minds could change a million times til we are holding our los. :)

Just.enjoyed my nephew visiting we watched the lorax. Im so confused with cm too amy i had three patches of fertile cm this.cm and still do now... I think im out but two positive opks confuses me. Cuddle time w dh and maybe one more bd tonight! Idk if there could even be swimmers atm since we bd at 1230 today. Its only been 8-9 hrs... Hmmm

it is quiet. Hope u ladies havin a goodnite!


----------



## DoggieandPooh

What a day. Had to take my daughter,15, to the doctor.has some rash that won't go away.dreaded going there since it brought back bad memories but the nurses were really nice.also when I picked her up I saw a friend that I work out with just had a baby and told me congrats so I had to explain, not fun. Thought I was doing okay on not being soo emotional but guess when you are off guard it his you still. Have my sons soccer game in the morning, his aunt is coming to watch we will see how that goes.then we have a monster truck show to go to.my son loves then and its his birthday in a couple of weeks. Dread people but I'll just try and brea the through it. How everyone has a good weekend xxxxx thanks for being here for me. Sorry I haven't replied much, trying to get to know some of you still.


----------



## jen435

Sounds like a fun weekend! So sorry about the explaining and emotional part. In the long run it will help u heal. You wont realize it now though. Hugs we are here for you!! Happy birthday to your son!! Hope ur daughters rash goes away and that.you are okay. :hugs:

:dust: to all you lovely ladies!!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany hope that internet guy comes back! Thats frustrating. Fixed for you bfp!!" sept 18 is almost here! :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls just wanted to say hi and good night. I'm super congested right now, don't know what my deal is. Hope everyone is doing ok and has a great weekend!!! :dust: to all and <3<3<3


----------



## xxserendipity

aww doggie its aways horrible when u have to explain to people :hugs:

Bethany hope ur internet is fixed now i would go mad without mine :wacko:

Amy hope u feel better today ive had terrible flu this week and am still quite congested 

Amy and Jen have u noticed u got married really close together :)

Hows everyone today i have the joy of taking a trip to the hubbys family :help: xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning all!! How are we? 

Lovely day! Thank god its the weekend work has been torture this week.

9 Days til * Estimated* ovulation! Come on time go quickly!

Anybody testing for BFPs this week? Or waiting on AF? I keep losng track of where people are at xxx


----------



## Storked

Internet still isn't fixed but wanted to pop in to say that AF came early. A 30 day cycle. Closer to the 25 that it used to be.
Will catch up when I DO have net again guys. Love and :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad AF back storked, are u TTC now that its here? x


----------



## xxserendipity

Storked said:


> Internet still isn't fixed but wanted to pop in to say that AF came early. A 30 day cycle. Closer to the 25 that it used to be.
> Will catch up when I DO have net again guys. Love and :dust:

Aww Bethany we'll miss u hope its not off to long xx


----------



## jen435

Bethany im so sorry :hug: darn af!!'glad ur back to your normal cycle but still boo :( amy october must be your month. Trying to concieve s so draining how dare af sneak up like that. Many hugs to you bethany. Our rainbow babys are coming and we will get through thisbump in thev road. Ill be thinking of you. Hope your ok. We will miss you. Hope internets back soon. :hugs:

:dust: for new cycle


----------



## jen435

Laura hope your feeling better or pregnant! :hugs: take care yourself. Hope u are having a nice weekend!

How are you doing today?

Amy hoping congestion is a good sign. Fxd. Hope your relaxing. 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Yes! Amy and i were both married oct 2010 :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey jen how are u doing? any updates? xx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany, rats!!!!! hope ur ok hon, least ur cycle is gettin back to normal and u wont have as long a wait xxxx sorry its not this month, def next 1 xxxxxxxxxxxxx
come back bethany internet , we miss bethany :)

nothing to report here, tomor half way through TWW , yey, so tempted to test but its far too early and will just make me cry :) 
im still feelin shitty, nearly fainted in my shower, got all woozy. doh. 
am starting to lose my hope that its my month either :) time will tell :)
best o luck girls xxxxxxxxxxx
jen we r nearly there babe, 1 more week, x


----------



## TTCSecrets

liles, i really hope this is your month for BFP! Bet the 2ww going slow? I think its going slow and im only counting down to ovulation in hope it happens on time 24th, still got 9 days to go :/ and thats before the 2ww starts lol!!

I know i been fainting alot lately and my blood tests came back saying i have a low blood count and i have to go back in a few weeks for more tests! Brilliant! Still going to TTC though, just want this next four weeks to fly and hopefully 4 weeks today get a BFP ! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

it is goin slow but then ive a week done and it doesnt seem so bad now :) 
faintings not fun, hope u feel better soon babe xx
fx for bfps for us as soon as poss xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Also, i wanted to ask you ladies your opinion on Soy isoflavones? A friend of mine said apparently it helps speed up O? Howver ive researched it and pretty much all the information says its a good way, but im wondering , what if it makes me release immature eggs? And does it have any side effects like decreasing fertility? I mean apparently you take it on cd5 for five days, but im already on CD 6 so think it might not be worth it by the time O comes on 24th .. Just wondering in case i dont catch this month if it may help next month? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Lets pray the next few weeks go by quickly!

I think i need something to focus on though, because once ive been on here, and updated my diary, and researched some more on ovulation etc, im just sat here twiddling my thumbs :/ xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i never took it but bethany did , when she comes back on she will tell u about it :)


----------



## lilesMom

im the same babe cos im off work sick at the mo , its making time go so slow, when im workin the week flys by.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Tell me about it, i went back to work on Monday. Only doing part time for a week or two before i go back to full time 
:)

It sucks, excited still, but just need to take my mind off stuff, need to start painting again, or knitting or something i can work towards :/ xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah this whole ttc takes over ur brain ha ha


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha just a bit ! And then the 2ww will take over my life, then a BFP will, then 9 months worth of baby transporting lol xx


----------



## lilesMom

bring it on ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

and then baby cuddles will :)


----------



## jen435

Natasha hi! Im okay just had a second opk be positive yesterday on digital. Im cd 22 today digital opk was negative. So idk if i ovulated cd 15 (i had positive that day also on digital and reg opk). So im very confused :/. Laura i think ill be testing a week later then you now :( unless af shows its ugly face. 

Fxd for you girls and be carefully with dizziness!!! Def could be a sign though! I hope someone gets a bfp this cycle.

As for soy i hear good things about it but its only suggested if your ovulating too late and your latent phase is too short. Bethany took it so she can fill you in. Always ask your ob. I do ask mine all sorts of questions.

I keep looking at liam in my windowceil asking him to please let me having his lil bro or sis this month. I told him ill tell the Lo all about its older brother and show his ultrasound pics to his lil bro or sis.. (making a joint scrap book) so hopefully liam wants mommy and daddy to have a may/june baby. Crazy i know but i like talking to my son.

:dust: ladies!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i knowwwww... although im a bit annoyed today, since finding out i was pregnant earlier this year, my three years older cousin has decided she wants a baby, but,at any cost, i mean shes even seeing a married man and came off her virth control 2 months ago before she found him :/ 
i told her she was being daft and that it was a kick in the b4lls to me because me and my partner have been trying 2 years and have had all these probles and she decides to go with a married man just to get pregnant :/ and then she said things like, just cos it happened to you it wont happen to me , and also she was like, im probably more fertile than you if i catch straight away, and then she said, oh but id feel awful if i caught before you :|

Is it me being over sensitive or is it an actual kick in the b4lls? xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

jen435 said:


> Natasha hi! Im okay just had a second opk be positive yesterday on digital. Im cd 22 today digital opk was negative. So idk if i ovulated cd 15 (i had positive that day also on digital and reg opk). So im very confused :/. Laura i think ill be testing a week later then you now :( unless af shows its ugly face.
> 
> Fxd for you girls and be carefully with dizziness!!! Def could be a sign though! I hope someone gets a bfp this cycle.
> 
> As for soy i hear good things about it but its only suggested if your ovulating too late and your latent phase is too short. Bethany took it so she can fill you in. Always ask your ob. I do ask mine all sorts of questions.
> 
> I keep looking at liam in my windowceil asking him to please let me having his lil bro or sis this month. I told him ill tell the Lo all about its older brother and show his ultrasound pics to his lil bro or sis.. (making a joint scrap book) so hopefully liam wants mommy and daddy to have a may/june baby. Crazy i know but i like talking to my son.
> 
> :dust: ladies!!!

No Jen its not crazy! Its funny you have been doing the same, i sit talking to the scan picture of my son Christian asking him to send me his litle sister soon,i know it sounds daft, but i bet you a hundred pound i have a girl, and im not even pregnant yet! I wont be finding out at the 20 week scan either because i am so sure!, i keep saying things to Christian like, you know im ready to do this and i will do it well, and i will show her your scan photo so she knows she has an older brother in heaven always looking out for her.

I am so ready for this now, i had all this love for Christian and its just sat inside me wanting to love another baby!

Im only on waiting for Ovulation , i said i wasnt go to use OPKS but since i have hundreds of them off Ebay i thought well, even if im not doing them properly its not a waste because im BDing every other night. I might start OPKing from CD 9 just in case, as my AF only comes for five days and ended yesterday anyway. :) 

And im hoping this is a good omen too, ive worked out if i were to get pregnant this cycle, baby would be due on our anniversary :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen ive heard of people who do Ov twice in a cycle, dont think it happens often but can happen, maybe u get double the chance xxxx hope so xxx
i do that with lile too, i ask her to help me have her bro r sis :) and sometimes i hear answers back i think :) xx
forgot to say to u about liam, it is alovely name i had that for a boy last time too but was convinced lile was a girl :) xxx

um yeah id be upset too natasha , not that she is trying ot get pregnant but over her comments like she be more fertile etc. really mean comment to make to someone missing their baby xxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Thats very rude of her!!! A married man?? She might get her baby but she will never be happy w her choice.


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> i knowwwww... although im a bit annoyed today, since finding out i was pregnant earlier this year, my three years older cousin has decided she wants a baby, but,at any cost, i mean shes even seeing a married man and came off her virth control 2 months ago before she found him :/
> i told her she was being daft and that it was a kick in the b4lls to me because me and my partner have been trying 2 years and have had all these probles and she decides to go with a married man just to get pregnant :/ and then she said things like, just cos it happened to you it wont happen to me , and also she was like, im probably more fertile than you if i catch straight away, and then she said, oh but id feel awful if i caught before you :|
> 
> Is it me being over sensitive or is it an actual kick in the b4lls? xx

thats a bit harsh hun :hugs: she sounds very young and stupid x


----------



## lilesMom

im sure its a boy im havin next time :) :)
we ahve so much love to give and im sure we will get that chance soon xxx
that is good omen hon x


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> im sure its a boy im havin next time :) :)
> we ahve so much love to give and im sure we will get that chance soon xxx
> that is good omen hon x

i think i'll have another boy my mil said that maybe i cant carry girls and both times ive mc ive had a feeling i was pregnant with girls :cry:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, i have to over think every reaction i have lately, and think, okay, if i hadnt have miscarried would i still be offended? Just to make sure its not ME with the problem if that makes sense

Yeah i mean i knew for sure when i got pregnant it was a boy, straight away, and everyone said it was a girl, i think its amazing how a mother can actually KNOW, i always thought that would be impossible but its like you can just tell..

Yeah, but shes doing the whole * Oh but hes leaving his wife for me blah blah blah* And im like, seriously? You are actually beleiving that? I said to her i said i think you are wrong, how would you like it if someone else was with your husband and trying to have a baby? Its home wrecking! Its like a huge violation of girl code you do not go near anything that is married or has a partner, its just wrong!

I know it sounds horrible and forgive me for saying it, but i really do hope she falls pregnant and then he doesnt leave his wife because she will be sat there on her own and regret it.. I dont mean regret the baby at all! I mean like, regret how the baby got here, i mean how would u explain to a child when its old enough that it hasnt got a dad because he has another family?

God knows, also makes me feel like its a competition when its not! Our bodies do everything at their own time.. Sorry for having a rant girls but its really annoyed me! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> im sure its a boy im havin next time :) :)
> we ahve so much love to give and im sure we will get that chance soon xxx
> that is good omen hon x
> 
> i think i'll have another boy my mil said that maybe i cant carry girls and both times ive mc ive had a feeling i was pregnant with girls :cry:Click to expand...

I know what you mean, my family do not carry boys, my mum lost two boys before me, and then lost a boy after having my sister, my mums mum had two girls, my grandma had two girls, my grandmas mum had three girls and lost a boy.

xx


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> im sure its a boy im havin next time :) :)
> we ahve so much love to give and im sure we will get that chance soon xxx
> that is good omen hon x
> 
> i think i'll have another boy my mil said that maybe i cant carry girls and both times ive mc ive had a feeling i was pregnant with girls :cry:Click to expand...

my bro and sis in law had 1 boy no prob, then next girl had ananchepely so she died not even a day old, they have 50:50 chance with every baby it will happen . next baby was a boy who was fine so we thought maybe she couldnt carry girls either , her next baby was a girl who is perfect, thank god . so dont believe when people tell u that hon, u could easily have a little girl too :) she is now pregnant again adn is due withn 2 days of my due date with lile, thank god baby is fine, they can tell at 20 week scan if be ok r not . :)


----------



## lilesMom

rant on natasha , i be peed off too. :) she sounds very selfish and a bit of a muppet if she is fallin for that age old line :)


----------



## lilesMom

and i know what u mean about checking ur reactions too, sometimes i think mean thoughts in my head that i know r because im missing lile and cranky :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

it is selfish , i just thought, how freaking dare you, she was the one who kept telling me having a baby young is wrong and how it was bad because i wasnt married etc! hippocrite!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right im off to catch x factor ( need to take my mind off ovulation, its 8 bloody days away ) Ill catch up on what i miss afterwards, thanks for listening ladies xxx


----------



## lilesMom

total hypocrite and im not married either, after 10 yrs together i think we know each other better than some people who r married :) :) 
i kinda think marriage is a piece of paper and a costly day out, if i won the lotto i would :) i dont knock those who do like marriage though, each to their own :)


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy chick x


----------



## mommylov

Omg Natasha, she sounds so mean! :( don't pay any kind to people like that. Stay in your happy and healthy place for your future lo.

Bethany, noooooo!!! Are you sure it's af?? So sorry hun. :( xoxoxo if it is, I'm glad you're getting normal and you'll catch that egg next month hunny. 

Laura, all this waiting is torturous isn't it? Bd last Night just to be safe and now I'm officially on the Tww myself too. Fx!

On my phone not comp so sorry short. 

Hiya Jen, danni, Jessica and anyone I missed!!! Xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy, silly phone but thanks for checkin in xxxx
yup its one long wait , im more optimistic now again though, 
man im moody maybe i am preggers, i also just got 2 spots , its too early for my af spots just yet , preggers spots? or wishfull thinking haha :) id be a big spot in order to get my bfp ha ha 
best o luck this month amy xxxx

angel i like being a ninja :) ha ha 
i have SIL who has due date within 2 days of mine and i feel so mean cos she is the only pregnant woman i dont like seeing,, i feel really mean but i keep thinkin of the bump i should have , i have family gathering tomoro for a few bdays so il just have to get over it :) hope ur party wasnt too bad babe xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Still waiting on :witch: Is it possible my "spotting" is my AF? It started Wednesday and has showed up daily. (I am currently 4 weeks post D&C)

they say u should have 21 days of no bleeding to count it as af, but u were like me werent u? that u only bled on day of d and e? hard to keep track of all , soz. sorry for weird qs but when u say spotting is it red? or is there any goin in the loo? if its heavy ish for spottin maybe it is af?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

oh soz i meant spots on my face ha ha :) as in zits :)

yeah its prob just regular spotting so hon soz. 
i bled ady of d and e , bright red. didnt bleed at all for over aweek and was in pain alld time, when i did bleed again, it gave me relief and was some red some brown. 
then i didnt get af till 5.5 weeks, i had over 21 days no bleeding in middle , i mean red bleeding, id say discount brown cos its old blood not new lining. af usually comes betwee 4 - 6 wees but can take longer, but only for small few people does it take longer. this whole thing has heaps of tmi :) but its necessary in this business. we gotta get messy ha ha . 
it could be ur af trying to come, mine spotted brown 2 dasy before i got 1 day red and that was my first af.. i always get 5+ day of heavy ish so mine was way off the norm. xxxx hope it comes soon but in one way least ur body is repairing and taking its time building nice new thick lining for ur soon to come sticky bean xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

u still feelin bitchy? hope not,i often come on here feeling bad but leave feelin way better xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

confused is slightly better mood i hope xxxx 
i know the wait is akiller babe for first af but it will come and soon enough chick xxx
we all worry when it hasnt come yet but all that u r describing sounds perfectly normal following d and e xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

its a great sign that u r spotting, we dont wanna hold onto that stuff , much better to clear out and have nice fresh spot for new eggy to hatch :) yup tmi is totally standard here babe, never be afraid to ask anything :) no matter how dumb r gross u think it is , someone here will have experienced it r know someone who has :) 
i know real life people ( for want of a better phrase ) have an annoying but nice habit of telling u what they think u wanna hear :) 
im so sorry u had to go through this pain twice hon. xxxx
my sis in law had 3 mc and now has 3 kids , xxx so dont lose ur hope xx
she too had both natural and d and e mcs and said that in one way d and e was better cos u could be sure that the way was clear for next pregnancy, ( sorry if that sounds callous i dont mean in a bad way i just had no better wording x)


----------



## lilesMom

i change my mood every 5 secs since in the TWW, i spent 3 and half months longing to be in it. ha ha , no pleasing me :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

my same SIL just had her 3rd child at 40. so dont worry xx
my mom had 12 kids and im the last who she also had at 40 amd im perfect ha ha xx
i know the recovery is different but in the bigger scheme u tried the natural way , maybe ur body needed d and c, they say u r really fertile after and loads o people get their elusive sticky bean after too, all we have is hope but thats not a small thing, if we didnt have it we be fecked :)
ur hubby is right hon, 3s a charm , wishing u loads of luck xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon. xx it gets really quiet on here at weekends doesnt it. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

i like :) i tried goin on on my phone once but it was really time consuming to even look at the pages and there is always so much to catch up on :) my phone has crappy internet :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

no probs , i was off on google checking r there any preg symptoms at 3 weeks ha ha 
what am i like, i know i cant know till i test but.......
il never learn :) sometimes im +ve i am and then 2 sec later i reckon im imagining it cos i wanna be :) doh. 
nice chattin to u too hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off chick im tired, chat soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Yes phone is very hard 3 wks now on phone bc dh has the laptop. Its killer but love pocket.ningas!!! :) def must agree you ladies keep me going! 

Fxd for bfps ladies and for afs to show to first timers waiting. May it be your one and only!!! :) 

:dust:

Im dog sitting for a border collie very sweet dog just not used to the shedding. My dog is always so clean smells great doesnt shed and is small. So im kinda ocd love a clean home. They are both sleeping now thank goodness!

Waiting is sooo hard!!! I just want to know. Bfp or af :( im starting to get depressed at the confusion opks brought this cycle. We bd soo much so i know we are ok there. Just hope an egg was released.... :/ not. Gonna stress but i am symptom spoting.... And all i have is a dull odd feeling in middle mty stomach tired acne and achey.... I am wearing elastic shorts very loss and they still feel tight :( think ill go put a long nightgown on. I dont feel bloated so this confuses me....

This weekend is boring... I guess itll be this way til football season ends. I gotta get my bfp so i can start doing things with friends for the season. Country junction haunted house (u can go to one when pregnant right??) and pumpkin carving. Hershey for christmas and ny city too!!! Okay gotta make plans either way. Sorry for talking out loud on here ladies but i been tryin to stay calm all day.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Hey girls. Just got done with the monster truck rally with my son and husband. Very long. Anyhow I am excited for the two weeks after d&c so we can start. I just wonder if af doesn't come for a while I'll drive myself crazy thinking am I pregnant or has it just not arrived . Guess I can buy some cheapos pt and see. Cramped a couple times today but nothing in the loo. Maybe I'm done, that would good. Hope everyone had good luck getting afs or bfps :)


----------



## jen435

Thanks angel. Sunday mon and thurs football i dont mind. I just hate sat bc its college yuck. I like pro better. Dh wont do anything during those days but watch. I just wish sat could be fam day. But his excuse no child. Okay get it. 

No bfps that i know of :( but one has to amy and laura!!!! Bfp ladies this.month.

Bethany hope your doing okay. Miss you! :hug:


----------



## lilesMom

im the same jen, if its af i even want it now, i am so impatient i just did a test, which i know cant tell me either way yet but i just had to do it, ive been good for a week ha ha. i have loads o test strips and i couldnt resist, obvs bfn which didnt depress me cos i know it cant tell yet but i did it just incase it was v early bfp :) i could have my excitement early :) ha ha
i have spots and am v gassy for a week which is unlike me :blush: but i know that could be cos i was on antibiotics too so i have no clue really if i am or not.
im trying to tell myself that if im not its meant ot be cos i still have my gynae scan and liver consultant next week so...... its hard to believe it though :)
good things come to those who wait , i was good at waiting when i knew i couldnt be pregnant but now im antsy :) :)
now im thinkin outloud too ha ha xxx
fx for us all, ike jen said , fx for af for those waiting and bfp for those waiting and Ov for others waiting xxxx
is it just me r is this whole thing just a small aptch of BD and lots o waiting :)
jen glad ur doggies r gettin on :) i know hairy dogs leave such a mess done they, but v cute :)
u forgot urself in the bfp ladies this month xx

doggie monster truck rally sounds cool, id love to see one and my OH would prob bite ur arm off to go see one ha ha. :) hoep thats it for u now hon and u can start soon xxxxxx

angel .... go pocket ninjas ha ha :)

im off to family thing today so might not be on again today xxx enjoy ur weekends x :happydance:


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls havent had time to catch up but just wanted to let you know i'll be back around later off out for lunch with my family today :happydance: dont get to see my mum often so yay!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy babe , im off out now too, just wanted one last check before i left ha ha x


----------



## xxserendipity

wow quiet here tonight just gonna catch up on what i missed earlier hope everyone has had a lovely sunday xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! My company just left now so I thought id check in and see how everyone is doing :) hope everyone is well and sound like you guys had nice weekends. 

Bethany, where did you go??? I hope she is ok :(

Xoxoxo to all. Ding well here. On my news iPad that dh got me for my birthday. :) better than phone but not at goods as comp. I miss my emocons lol Still on the two but feeling optimistic. Fx!

:dust: to everyone xoxo


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> Hi girls! My company just left now so I thought id check in and see how everyone is doing :) hope everyone is well and sound like you guys had nice weekends.
> 
> Bethany, where did you go??? I hope she is ok :(
> 
> Xoxoxo to all. Ding well here. On my news iPad that dh got me for my birthday. :) better than phone but not at goods as comp. I miss my emocons lol Still on the two but feeling optimistic. Fx!
> 
> :dust: to everyone xoxo

hi hunni looks like everyones busy this evenin its quite quiet Bethany's internet is down at the mo but hopefully she's be back soon, im now on the countdown to testing and starting to feel scared coz i know i'll be gutted when i see the bfn and not feelin overly hopefully after the very little bding we managed while i was ovulating :cry: xx


----------



## mommylov

I know I'm right there with ya. This tww is for the birds huh?! Lol


----------



## xxserendipity

yep it sucks x


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Can't wait till I am in the tww with you girls. I read some earlier posts starting at 1 to get caught up to where you all are at. I am still waiting for the twpost op so we can start. I had a good weekend, considering. I am going to be rather swamped next week with it being my first week back and getting back into the groove. NOt looking forward to conferences with parents next month, but like one of you said - you just have to do it and it will get better. I hope someone has a bfp this month. I know how much waiting and wanting so bad sucks the life out of you. If only it were more simple. There are sooo many unknown variables out there for us, but that is why we have to stick together to get through it! Glad I am on here getting to know you all :)


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! tww is soo dreadful. Im not even sure what dpo i am anymore :( i feel out though. Idk if i really ovulated this cycle... I feel like its cd 23 (almost 24) and i should be excited to test in 5-6 days but idk now.

Glad everyone had a good weekend! Im really depressed i havent done anything lately but dtd and dog sit along with cook clean plus take care my dog. I only work weds this week too. If a bfp doesnt happen idk if im even gonna try in oct. Im to hurt sad and lonely. I want to enjoy the holiday season and be happy but i keep treating myself as if im fragile i wont drink anything with alcohol caffine eat anything or drink anything that is said to prevent fertility... I wont take meds if im sick or have a headache or even a fever.... I wont lift or clean with anything i think could hurt a fetus. I wont go on rides just in case. I went to beach and was scared.the waves would compromise me getting pregnant. I put myself i a huge bubble didnt even go to waterpark. I regret it all know.because its now almost two yrs and i have no bump no baby. I know u ladies feel same way. Im sorry. I just
cant shake how i.feel. Im very emotional af must be on its way. Someones need a.bfp so i have a little faith. Idk if i feel this way as my. 2nd yr anniversary.is fast approaching and so is the first anniversary of having. our dog. After our baby was due then after that was the second anniversary of moving in our home. Oct is a huge month for us. Id love a bfp this cycle but just dont feel it will happen. 

Sorry for rant im hoping it helps me feel better. My (.)(.) are achy im kinda crampy nausea and just very emotional. Its like af is torturing us saying ill come once i make you wonder enough or upset. Bfns are the worse too. Af is hard but a little better as i will go for a cosmo as soon as it starts. I need to relax.

Sorry ladies.

:dust: hope ur in better spirits ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Aww Jen. Hugs Hun so sorry you're feeling down. Those could be signs of pg too so keep your chin up. You never know whats in store! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

No idk my friend invited me to go to dorney park. (amusement park) and wine tasting this weekend and i also coulda went to octoberfest but didnt just incase im pg. :(

So. Highly doubt im pregnant. I usually have a 28-29 day cycle and ill be cd 24 soon. Which day should i test u think?

Idk if i ovulated cd 15 or 21...


----------



## mommylov

I would test a day or 2 after af is due. That's what I plan on doing. Last time I got a bfp 2-3 days after af was due


----------



## jen435

Thanks! I need you and laura to get ur bfp! Need some hope. Im so.incredibly sad for bethany. I really felt it was her cycle so i think its leaving me second judge myself. What day do you test?


----------



## mommylov

I agree regarding Bethany... So thought this was her cycle :( I don't think I'm going to test until the end of the month like the last day or something


----------



## DoggieandPooh

jen435 said:


> Hey ladies! tww is soo dreadful. Im not even sure what dpo i am anymore :( i feel out though. Idk if i really ovulated this cycle... I feel like its cd 23 (almost 24) and i should be excited to test in 5-6 days but idk now.
> 
> Glad everyone had a good weekend! Im really depressed i havent done anything lately but dtd and dog sit along with cook clean plus take care my dog. I only work weds this week too. If a bfp doesnt happen idk if im even gonna try in oct. Im to hurt sad and lonely. I want to enjoy the holiday season and be happy but i keep treating myself as if im fragile i wont drink anything with alcohol caffine eat anything or drink anything that is said to prevent fertility... I wont take meds if im sick or have a headache or even a fever.... I wont lift or clean with anything i think could hurt a fetus. I wont hp on rides just in case. I went to beach and was scared.the waves would compromise me getting pregnant. I put myself i a huge bubble didnt even go to waterpark. I regret it all know.because its now almost two yrs and i have no bump no baby. I know u ladies feel same way. Im sorry. I just
> cant shake how i.feel. Im very emotional af must be on its way. Someones need a.bfp so i have a little faith. Idk if i feel this way as my. 2nd yr anniversary.is fast approaching and so is the first anniversary of having. our dog. After our baby was due then after that was the second anniversary of moving in our home. Oct is a huge month for us. Id love a bfp this cycle but just dont feel it will happen.
> 
> Sorry for rant im hoping it helps me feel better. My (.)(.) are achy im kinda crampy nausea and just very emotional. Its like af is torturing us saying ill come once i make you wonder enough or upset. Bfns are the worse too. Af is hard but a little better as i will go for a cosmo as soon as it starts. I need to relax.
> 
> Sorry ladies.
> 
> :dust: hope ur in better spirits ladies!

Hey hun.I know how you feel. It's perfectly normal to be extra cautious. I'm here for ya.


----------



## DoggieandPooh

I sware, men just don't get it. I told my husband that I want to be pregnant so bad and how empty I feel inside and that is my main focus right now. He is like I'm here we will do it however many times it takes just . Itll happen when it's ready. Really??? Why doesn't he understand the urgency here.maybe he thinks he is being supportive. I try to explain to him how and why. Especially close to the holidays and don't want to go with an empty belly.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi! Hope you all had a good weekend.

xoxo4angel you are still young, I'm not far behind you, i turn 33 on the 26th of this month. That's weird that your doctor points out your age as a factor, over here most first time mothers are in their mid to late 30s. I am in the SF bay area. There are plenty of articles I have read that are very promising, saying that women that have had over 2 miscarriages are still very likely to conceive and carry to full term. In my family you would be considered still your for having a baby. And l like lilesmom says 3rd is a charm!

jen435 I feel you on having to wait for bfp, I am not even to that point yet, just started bding, only have once and I am already cd12. I dont think its gonna happen for me this month. I will be having my fx for you, I hope and pray that this is your month!

doggieandpooh, I am so happy you had a good weekend. Its good to get out sometimes, and breath some fresh air. I hope that you are getting better both physically and emotionally, and I also wish the best for your children. Hopefully they are coping through all of this. I know you have heard this many times, but it will get better, and sooner than you think you will be tcc also!!

xxserendipity just read through your posts. Wow you must have your hands full with 3 kids!! I have 2 and it can be trying at times. Beautiful wedding picture. I was astonished on how young you are! You still are a baby face, very pretty! Oh and the name Alexis-Rose (Lexi-Rose), just beautiful. I am hoping to have a boy next, but I don't think it will happen. I am starting to think I can only have girls. Because the first boy I was going to have I lost. His name is Jeremiah Alexander. 

mommylov way to go on the tww!! I hope you get that bfp this month! Ill keep my fx for you. I am almost to the tww also. But we only bd once so far and I am cd 12. My husband is so exhausted lately, and I dont want to bother him, also scared that he has been so stressed out maybe his swimmers are getting damaged or something. i even worry when he wears briefs, only boxers I tell him. I am so paranoid. 

TTCsecrets how are you hon? Like you I knew that I was having a little boy too, he was so very much loved. I saw him in 5 ultrasounds moving kicking swallowing amniotic fluid, he use to get annoyed with the ultrasounds. The doctors would tell me, "its looks like you are gonna have a little football player, here." He would have been my first boy. And I am falling apart without him. Oh and about the cousin, that was WRONG what she told you. I have family members like that, and I am staying clear from the for now, for my protection. So sorry you have to put up with her rude comments.

Bethany, I heard you got your af. I havent seen any posts for a while, so i will keep my fx for you, maybe it was spotting, or not af? Either way, i wish the best for you and if it doesnt happen this month. I will pray for it to happen for you next month! Take care!

For anyone I missed xoxo's!! I hope these next 2 months are ours and that we have a bunch of bfps!!!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Aarons, im fine chick yourself? Just up getting ready for work :|

Really have not got the emotional or physical strength today, i didnt sleep well and all the baby thinking just wont let my brain turn off, any updates with you? I have got about 7 days til fertile phase i think and time is dragging!!
Yeah my cousin is a bit of a competitive person, she was also ealous that i was going to give my grandma her first great grandchild, as weare very close, it shouldnt be a competition there are babies involved!

Oh well guess i just have to ignore her, easier said than done though whe nshe is texting me things like * Ooo i just had a positive opk and we have been having unprotected sex for a few days do you think ill catch first? And im like :|I dont care lol! I want my baby !

Hope you had a glad weekend, hope all of you did!

Best get ready for work will check in at 5 when i finish! 

FXED FOR LOADS OF BFPS BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!
xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

DoggieandPooh said:


> I sware, men just don't get it. I told my husband that I want to be pregnant so bad and how empty I feel inside and that is my main focus right now. He is like I'm here we will do it however many times it takes just . Itll happen when it's ready. Really??? Why doesn't he understand the urgency here.maybe he thinks he is being supportive. I try to explain to him how and why. Especially close to the holidays and don't want to go with an empty belly.

I know what you mean, thats all my DH tells me *itll happen when its ready* etc and im like no it needs to happen now! I think they want to be supportive but dont really know how xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ahh i must have mis read something, i took Bethany getting her AF as a good thing i think i just assumed it was her first after DandC , Oops Sorry Bethany! Are you sure it wasnt spotting??IB? In any case i hope it happens this cycle if not next cycle! I am hoping for us all to have baby bellys for christmas!! xx


----------



## xxserendipity

awww thanks Jess everyone says i look younger than i am lol im actually 32 in 2 weeks :( x


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi girls! My company just left now so I thought id check in and see how everyone is doing :) hope everyone is well and sound like you guys had nice weekends.
> 
> Bethany, where did you go??? I hope she is ok :(
> 
> Xoxoxo to all. Ding well here. On my news iPad that dh got me for my birthday. :) better than phone but not at goods as comp. I miss my emocons lol Still on the two but feeling optimistic. Fx!
> 
> :dust: to everyone xoxo

woohoo for new ipad :) 
u can still have emoticons on quick reply, if u know what ur meant to type, ive learnt some of um but very few :haha: tha might be very obvs to everyone else but i only thought of it the other day :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

i feel the pain on the TWW, but i had a nice day yest and im finally starting to feel better again so hope it lasts. :) i dont know if im just looking too hard for signs but im kinda hopefull again. :) hope my hopes arent dashed now :) i oculd change my mind again tomor and think im def not :)


doggie the waiting is hard honey but u will get there, goin back to work is good in a way, its hard but it does make time go faster and distract u a little xxxxx
best o luck tomorrow, u will do great xx


aw jen im so sorry ur feeling down, i was like that for a few days as well, tww plays with ur mind, im all hopefull for awhile nd then the doubts and worry creep in. try to banish them . xxxi know what u mean though , i would be due mid dec and would love a bfp before then, regardless of bfp r noi know il be extra sad . xxx landmark dates seem to make it worse xxx could ye book a little mini break for the 2 of ye next week sometime? even a hotel close r something so u have something to look forward to. u might not feel like it now but it could cheer u up xxxx
sorry honey , big huge hugs to u xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

danni we r same age so , i was jsut 32 on the 6th :)
natasha do u want me to slap ur cousin for u ha ha xxxxxx chin up babe , u will get ur bfp , try ur best to ignore her. u have had the first great grand child , ur baby was still ur baby even if its an angel baby now xxxx il always think of lile as my first child xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

lots o :dust: to all my pretty ladies. 

bring on af for those waiting for it and 
:af: for all in tww. 

bethany we miss u , hurry up internet people and give her back the internet. 
hope ur ok sweetie, love ya lots xxxx :hugs::hugs:

for everyone :happydance: we will get our LOs , we just gotta :) 
some one of us will get bfp this round if not more than one, im sure of it xxxx
and hten the rest of us will follow real soon, one bfp would strengthen us alll and give us hope and some good news to be excited about xxxxxxx
best o luck to all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

AMY i nearly forgot, i put a reminder in my phone when u told me cos im crappy with dates :) HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE XXXXXX
:cake: :hug: :happydance: :flower:

lots o BD now followed by ur bday pressie :pink:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

5 days till testing , (well 6 but ticker says 5 so il go with it :) ) woo hoo, im giddy and bored, bad combo :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## xxserendipity

:shrug:i dunno what day to test coz im not 100% on when af should be due i dont wanna test to soon iykwim any advice girls??? i got my negative test on 23rd if aug and then my first positive opk on 6th sep so it'll be 2 weeks on thursday i dunno if i should wait till early next week :/ so on thursday it'll be

6 weeks since d&c
4 weeks since the bleedin stopped and i got my bfn
2 weeks since positive opk

:shrug:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> AMY i nearly forgot, i put a reminder in my phone when u told me cos im crappy with dates :) HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE XXXXXX
> :cake: :hug: :happydance: :flower:
> 
> lots o BD now followed by ur bday pressie :pink:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awww thank you hun :hugs:!!! Getting ready for work then coming back on and replying. Lots of love and dust to you all!!! Xoxo


----------



## xxserendipity

awww hunni happy birthday :) x


----------



## xxserendipity

girls a friend of mine has asked me to share this link with as many people as poss i hope noone minds me posting it but its a great cause close to all of us i think, just a warning the video hade in floods of tears so uf ur havin a down day prob best not to watch it :cry:

https://www.indiegogo.com/Ifyourbabydied


----------



## xxserendipity

girls a friend of mine has asked me to share this link with as many people as poss i hope noone minds me posting it but its a great cause close to all of us i think, just a warning the video hade in floods of tears so uf ur havin a down day prob best not to watch it :cry:

https://www.indiegogo.com/Ifyourbabydied


----------



## lilesMom

im confused 13th sep is only 3 days ago :) id test a little after 2 weeks after Ov, well this is when u have some chance of gettin reliable result :) id prob crack and test earlier ha ha. pos opk means Ov is coming within few hoours or possibly days , is it 12 to 48 hrs? so maybe 2 weeks and 2 days after pos Opk , hard to know really xxx

amy u gotta work on ur bday, no fair xxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

:blush:yep im a twat i ment 6th hun opps :blush:


----------



## xxserendipity

edited my post lol so u think like sat or sunday???


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girlies how are we all??!!

Just finished work, bloody hectic, so tired its unreal!

ust a quick question, ive been having one pure dark line on OPKs for the past two weeks, obviously i finished my first period after DnC on thursday13th September.. And ive done an OPK today and both lines were equally faint, well not faint but not dark, they were both the same. What does this mean?

Because i only finished AF on Thursday and ive worked out i will be ovulating about the 23rd September, I never usually get a faint line or evap line, nad ive done two with the same urine pot at 2pm today, i held my pee in and didnt drink anything from 10am.

And both tests were equally faint line, they werent faint where you had to look for them they were definitely there, just not as dark as normal.. What does this mean? Could it be showing an LH surge a week before my ovulation?! xxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy happy birthday! I think i said it to. A few posts back but wanted to say it again just incase! Yay for new ipad! Anything is better then a phone. I keep askin dh for a charger so i can use my laptop again. Really miss it! Havent used it in over a year now.

Happy monday to all you lovely ladies working. Wishing you good days.

Natasha hugs itll get better one day at a time.fixed for a bfp right away most definately can happen! Sorry for dh they will never truely understand how me feel as we carry our child which is so special. We will have our bfp by christmas! What a great deadline.

Angel fxd for your bfp! You have the same amount of chance for a bfp as we do. So faith! You can! :)


----------



## jen435

Faint to light test line is normal. I mean you can bd just incase but youll always have small traces of lh in your body. The test line has to be darker then control to count as positive. Hang in there youll get it!


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah the test line is slightly darker than the control line but they arent as dark as i normally get when they are negative, the negative onesi get the control line is really dark with no evap or test line, this time today i tested and they were both light but the test was darker than control, unless ovulation is coming a few days earlier and im detecting lh surges a few days before? xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i never have gotten two lines on an opk,i usually just get a dark negative, this time i got both lines not as dark as my usual negative but both lines came straight up test line darker than control line but both lines not as dark as my normal negatives...how do i post a picture on here xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura thank you! Glad you had nice weekend! :) your right we will get them. I keep hearing you say good things come to those who wait. And im not a good waiter. Well if af shows her ugly face off to the winery i go by my house to wine taste. I cant buy a bottle but could def sample :) they have fruity light wines there. I havent had anything in two yrs bc i thought a sip would make me unfertile. I was wrong. And if bfp comes country junction it is. Im 3dpo today and af is due sept 22. I hope my luteal phase is longer then that but then again i also dont want a longer cycle. If af is late i think ill test next weds to make it 12dpo at least.

Serenity are you jessica? Sorry im still trying to associate names. Your still young! I hope youll have great birthday! As for testing after d&c it seems to take at least six weeks for af. So maybe 7wks to be safe? What do u think?


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree Jen, 7 weeks should be enough time to test, i got my first AF after DnC 3w3d after DnC so i think 7 weeks is plenty of time xx


----------



## jen435

Not sure wonder how post pic myself.

Hmm idk did u have ur first af yet? Sorry cant remember? I know my first two cycles opks where out of control with lines. But my third they work again fine.


----------



## xxserendipity

jen im Danni :) lol ive got the names written down so i can check lol 

Natasha any chance that blood u had was the last of the d&c passin and this is u ovulating maybe?? xx just thinkin its a bit early if u had af last week iykwim get bding just incase imbox me the pic on fb and i'll give u my opinion if u want but does sound like a positive to me x


----------



## jen435

Also know cheapies have many evaps and false pos (for me anyway) i have to use clearblue or first response digital to confirm internet cheapies. Which are u using?


----------



## xxserendipity

oh ffs on my phone and its posting strangly :/


----------



## jen435

Sorry danni! I have them written at home also but i think dh threw the paper away as i had it on my fridge and he prob thought names on fridge why lol.


----------



## xxserendipity

jen435 said:


> Sorry danni! I have them written at home also but i think dh threw the paper away as i had it on my fridge and he prob thought names on fridge why lol.

its ok hun lol so do u think i should wait another week till i test?? x


----------



## TTCSecrets

I used a ASDA home brand one, and a Ebay cheapie, but i never ever get evap lines, and even with my first pregnancy i never got a positive OPK.. I had DnC 17th August, bled for two days.. Then i started getting negative HPTS and OPKS a week after, so has been threeweeks of negative OPKS and negative HPTs.. I had my first AF on 10th September and it lasted four days, no spotting since , jus mild cramps on my left side yesterday and today.. I normally ovulate CD13, but today is only CD8... I got two lines on both tests at 2pm today, the test was darker than the control but only a fraction, just think its kind of impossible to ovulatate on CD8 and google wasnt very helpful.

And whats also worrying me is in between leaving work (where i did the twotests) and getting home i now cant find either of them :| Ive either left them at work on my desk (oops) or dropped them on way home.. Godd damn it really wanted someone to look at them! Bugger..

xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

unless its possible for my OPK to pick up lh surge 5 days before O ?! Doubt it really but just wondered x


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> I used a ASDA home brand one, and a Ebay cheapie, but i never ever get evap lines, and even with my first pregnancy i never got a positive OPK.. I had DnC 17th August, bled for two days.. Then i started getting negative HPTS and OPKS a week after, so has been threeweeks of negative OPKS and negative HPTs.. I had my first AF on 10th September and it lasted four days, no spotting since , jus mild cramps on my left side yesterday and today.. I normally ovulate CD13, but today is only CD8... I got two lines on both tests at 2pm today, the test was darker than the control but only a fraction, just think its kind of impossible to ovulatate on CD8 and google wasnt very helpful.
> 
> And whats also worrying me is in between leaving work (where i did the twotests) and getting home i now cant find either of them :| Ive either left them at work on my desk (oops) or dropped them on way home.. Godd damn it really wanted someone to look at them! Bugger..
> 
> xx

what i was thinkin was its been 2 weeks since ur bfn so if u hadnt had bleedin last week then it would be the right time for a positive opk so mayne they didnt get everything durin ur d&c maybe that was what u had last week :shrug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Could be, but ive just had a thought, when i got pregnant last time, i worked out that i must have ovulated on 17th june, ( lmp being 1st june) but when i had my two early scans they always dated me a week ahead, so for example i thought i was 8, i measure nine, then i thought i was 10 but measured 11? So if thats the case does that mean i would have ovulated a week prior to 17th, being the tenth? being cd10? if that makes sense? Just wondering if maybe im one of those that ovulates really early?! i checked with doctor and they did a scan, definitely nothing left in there and ther was 21 days between dnc bleeding and this AF xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Could be, but ive just had a thought, when i got pregnant last time, i worked out that i must have ovulated on 17th june, ( lmp being 1st june) but when i had my two early scans they always dated me a week ahead, so for example i thought i was 8, i measure nine, then i thought i was 10 but measured 11? So if thats the case does that mean i would have ovulated a week prior to 17th, being the tenth? being cd10? if that makes sense? Just wondering if maybe im one of those that ovulates really early?! i checked with doctor and they did a scan, definitely nothing left in there and ther was 21 days between dnc bleeding and this AF xxx

maybe u do ovulate early then hun ooooo exciting!!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope so :) Im trying not to get my hopes up though, i mean is it worth me doing another OPK today? We have BD'd every other night and started again once AF finished on THursday, so we BDd Friday and last night, i mean even if not i supposei only got 7 more days til O from my calculations, but just thinking about my last pregnancy just made me think, id never thought about it up until now, god its so confusing! Why do all these 16 year olds make conceiving look SO easy?!?!?! 

Are u in 2ww or waiting for AF or waiting for O ?!?! xx


----------



## xxserendipity

i did another one in the even and again in the mornin after i got my positive hun then u can get a picture to :) it my calculations are right i should be due on on thursday but not sure when to test i posted about it earlier askin for opinions on when to test x


----------



## TTCSecrets

have u got lots? cos u could just test from now, i said i was going to test from cd 8 just to help me feel like i am TTC if that makes sense, plus im logging down every negative and or positive and or invalid in my diary just cos if i dont get caught soon, it might be helpful to take to doctors... I should be due O by 23rd September and im testing already :)

Ive had two buckets of tea though so thinkin my pee might not be up to testing now, i might go for a wee after this cuppa, then not drink anything, which is hard because i like to have a cuppa while im watching the soaps, i wish i could find these two sticks, definitely darker than the control ( or whatever way round it is lol ) but both pretty light in comparison to my normal negatives... xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And i know if i test now because of the amount of tea ive drank since 2pm ( my last poas) ill get disheartened at a negative xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Sorry for the three posts in a row still working out how to use this site lol!!

Ive just calculated, going by my last pregnancy and being a week ahead, it would have meant i would have ovulated cd9, which this cycle will be tomorrow, which in theory may explain the first positive opk ive ever had being today, i think i read its 12-48 hours before O you get a positive opk? Itd be bloody great if i did ovulate tomorrow , especially since the BDing this week since af finished has purely been out of love as i thought i wouldnt ovulate til next week, so as my DH says, we were just practicing ;) x


----------



## xxserendipity

i dont have any pregnancy tests at the mo and dont want to test to early as cant face a bfn


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh sorry hun thought u were testing OPK god i forget things too easily, yeah no, the next few days will go quick and like you say, dont want a BFN, i think it varies though, with my first i got a straight away BFP 6 days before AF due, was quite weird actually i only tested to prove my partner wrong, and ended up proving him right lol! I reallllly hope you get your BFP on Thursday xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> oh sorry hun thought u were testing OPK god i forget things too easily, yeah no, the next few days will go quick and like you say, dont want a BFN, i think it varies though, with my first i got a straight away BFP 6 days before AF due, was quite weird actually i only tested to prove my partner wrong, and ended up proving him right lol! I reallllly hope you get your BFP on Thursday xxx

well if u ovulated early it would explain gettin an early bfp wouldnt it x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Very very valid point ... I hadnt thought of that.. God i feel stupid sometimes, its like when i thought gammon was fish, and then i feel like an idiot whenever someone mentions gammon im like face palming lol!

Ooooohhh i am so hoping for your BFP!!!! would be amazing!! Hopefully us lot will be future ( very near future ) bump buddies!!! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And als, ive never really had changes in EWCM or noticed it or had nay to notice before, do i HAVE to have EWCM in order to be ovulating? Just been to toilet and had faint pink tiny when i wiped but nothing after and i know its TMI but nothing else inside after the finger test xx


----------



## xxserendipity

just think u could be able to test in a couple weeks :happydance:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Would i be considered in the two week wait from tomorrow or in a few days? I just tested OPK but was negative cos of all the tea ive drank GRR Disheartened, i knew i would :(

But thinking about all the previous pregnancy stuff and what youve said, i think it is quite possible to O soon, ill BD anyway cant hurt can it ;) Im so excited for you testing! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you lovely ladies for the warm birthday wishes :hugs:!! The big 3-2 today.. where does time go?!?! I still feel like Im 21!!! hheheh :happydance:

Jen, sorry youve been feeling down hun.. Im sending you a big big big hug your way. :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

I think all of us are going through so much now with everything and our hormones are all over the place. With af coming/going, maybe being pg, not pg :sadangel:... I wish that we all can just be dealing with pregnancy symptoms and thats it :cry: I know we will ALL be there :crib:.. just wish we didnt have to wait :hissy:. As if we havent been through enough, right?

I hope you girls are having a good day today and Im sending lots of <3, :hugs:, :kiss:, and A TON of :dust::dust: your way!!!


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> oh sorry hun thought u were testing OPK god i forget things too easily, yeah no, the next few days will go quick and like you say, dont want a BFN, i think it varies though, with my first i got a straight away BFP 6 days before AF due, was quite weird actually i only tested to prove my partner wrong, and ended up proving him right lol! I reallllly hope you get your BFP on Thursday xxx

well if u ovulated early it would explain gettin an early bfp wouldnt it x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Happy Birthdayy!! Sorry didnt even realise!!!!!! Hope youve had a great day!!! xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Natasha! :)


----------



## mommylov

I need our list again to see where everyone is at as far as testing or tww or waiting for af.. lol

Ticker says 11 days until testing for me... eekkk so excited but so scared at the same time!

What about everyone else?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well im unsure as to whether i am waiting for O or about the enter 2WW :S xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

urgh stupid phone keeps re-posting my posts had to swap to my laptop, Natasha id say 3 weeks to be 100% but if u do ovulate in the next couple of days i dont see why u couldnt get a bfp in 2 weeks especially if u did last time x


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Well im unsure as to whether i am waiting for O or about the enter 2WW :S xxx

Im kind of in the same boat. After af was done which was on Sep 6th-ish, dh and I just started dtd everynight with a night here and there missed until friday the 14th. I thought about doing it until today or tomorrow but I think that I wouldve O on sat so it woul dbe too late so either we caught the egg last week or we didnt. So now I think I am on the tww until next thursday or friday which is when Ill test. I have been feeling really funny lately but keep thinking its too early for me to have any kind of symptoms. DH said who knows, your body is not on the same schedule as it was before so you never know or you may just be more sensitive to everything now and may feel more than before. I hope he's right :baby:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope you get your BFP !! So youre in the 2ww?
See i have no idea, im starting to think ( hopeful thinking probably but i just rang the triage nurse and she said it sounds likely ) that i ovulate a week before i think i do, did you read my previous posts about my opk and previous pregnancy etc? xxx


----------



## mommylov

I did... as far as OPK .. Im useless :oops: because Ive never used one so I get a little lost when it comes to those. I know when you guys mention things sometimes, I go and do a little research on google to get an answer. The only thing I know is from what Ive read off the box of the one that I have. I have the first response yes/no one and it says that you start to use it on CD5. I was questioning what was going on with my body due to my cm (Sorry tmi :oops:) and the girls here told me that it would be a waste to start to test since I was already in cd12 or 13 at the time so I still havent used it. I did the same thing as you and just started bd right after af was gone which is what I did the first time and got pg on the first shot. Granted, back then I was regular and knew exactly when things were going to happen but never needed to check my temp or anything like so I think you and I did the same thing timing wise. Hopefully that helps a little :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah thankyou :)

I just think its possible i ovulate early, especially since, my last pregnancy, i was a week further laong than i should have been from dates, and i was able to test 6 days before AF and got a BFP, and ive had a positive opk today so im thinking maybe i do ovulate earlier, wishful thinking maybe 

Are u in 2ww? Or waiting for o? Af? xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Yeah thankyou :)
> 
> I just think its possible i ovulate early, especially since, my last pregnancy, i was a week further laong than i should have been from dates, and i was able to test 6 days before AF and got a BFP, and ive had a positive opk today so im thinking maybe i do ovulate earlier, wishful thinking maybe
> 
> Are u in 2ww? Or waiting for o? Af? xx

You know funny that you mentioned that.. when they did my first us they asked me like 3 times if I was sure about my last af date. I said yes why and they said that the baby measured a week smaller. I was in there for a 6wk scan and baby measured 5 wks but they said that is normal sometimes in the begining. Dont know what to think of it now.. all I know is the baby measured 8 wks when it passed and I was suppose to be 10 wks at that scan.

Since I am on CD19 I guess Im thinking Im in the 2ww? :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Internet still isn't fixed but wanted to pop in to say that AF came early. A 30 day cycle. Closer to the 25 that it used to be.
> Will catch up when I DO have net again guys. Love and :dust:

Miss you and thinking of you Bethany... I hope youre doing ok hun!! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## xxserendipity

Amy maybe u ovulate later :shrug: this the first time ive checked when i ovulate before i always just had lots of sex between days 12 and 16 my eldest 2 boys werent planned but my first planned pregnant that ended in mc i took 3 months to get a :bfp: after i mc i didnt wait for af to arrive and tested 4 weeks after the day i started bleeding with my mc and got another :bfp: so caught straight away and that pregnancy is my Leo :happydance: so i know theres hope after mc then this last pregnancy that ended in mc wasnt planned infact me and hubby had decided no more kids and i was on the pill but god obviously had other plans for us shame he didnt let us keep our miracle :cry:


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> Amy maybe u ovulate later :shrug: this the first time ive checked when i ovulate before i always just had lots of sex between days 12 and 16 my eldest 2 boys werent planned but my first planned pregnant that ended in mc i took 3 months to get a :bfp: after i mc i didnt wait for af to arrive and tested 4 weeks after the day i started bleeding with my mc and got another :bfp: so caught straight away and that pregnancy is my Leo :happydance: so i know theres hope after mc then this last pregnancy that ended in mc wasnt planned infact me and hubby had decided no more kids and i was on the pill but god obviously had other plans for us shame he didnt let us keep our miracle :cry:

Ya, you could be right! So then I shouldnt have stopped after friday? :dohh::shrug: This is what my chart says and why I stopped after fri.. greenest day was sat which meant that I needed to dtd before that which is how we did it the last time. Maybe I should bd again tonight? I am kind of dry and dont have the normal cm that Im used to. I dont feel very "wet" (SOO sorry again TMI) but from between what you girls have said and what Ive read.. Im thinking thats a good sign :shrug: Where are you at? CD, tww, waiting for af..?
 



Attached Files:







Sep.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> Amy maybe u ovulate later :shrug: this the first time ive checked when i ovulate before i always just had lots of sex between days 12 and 16 my eldest 2 boys werent planned but my first planned pregnant that ended in mc i took 3 months to get a :bfp: after i mc i didnt wait for af to arrive and tested 4 weeks after the day i started bleeding with my mc and got another :bfp: so caught straight away and that pregnancy is my Leo :happydance: so i know theres hope after mc then this last pregnancy that ended in mc wasnt planned infact me and hubby had decided no more kids and i was on the pill but god obviously had other plans for us shame he didnt let us keep our miracle :cry:
> 
> Ya, you could be right! So then I shouldnt have stopped after friday? :dohh::shrug: This is what my chart says and why I stopped after fri.. greenest day was sat which meant that I needed to dtd before that which is how we did it the last time. Maybe I should bd again tonight? I am kind of dry and dont have the normal cm that Im used to. I dont feel very "wet" (SOO sorry again TMI) but from between what you girls have said and what Ive read.. Im thinking thats a good sign :shrug: Where are you at? CD, tww, waiting for af..?Click to expand...

id do the bd some more hun just incase, well i havent had af since my d&c 6 weeks ago but know i ovulated 2 weeks ago thursday so not 100% on when to test but thinking over the weekend although me and hubby didnt get alot of bding around ovulation time coz he hurt his wrist so not overly hopeful about gettin a bfp but u never know xx


----------



## mommylov

Yup, you still never know.. Id wait maybe until the end of this week to test? Since you think you O 2 weeks ago thursday, this fri or so would be WELL past when af would come if you did O then. xoxo


----------



## xxserendipity

yeah i got my first positive opk on 6th aug and if im right in using the date i finally got a bfn after d&c then that was day 13 and today is day 24 x


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh then you should be good to test by the end of the week!


----------



## xxserendipity

yep thats the plan im in 2 minds though coz part of me's dyin to test :happydance: so wants to do it thursday mornin and the other part is scared to see a bfn :cry:and wanted to hold on to my tiny amount of hope as long as poss :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

I know huh.. its like we are so excited to get the results we want but if it happens that we dont see it then we lose hope. As much as I hope that I am pg right now and this might be easy to say now vs 2 weeks from now... I know that IF it doenst happen this month then it wasnt meant to be. Id rather go by the man upstairs' plan and make sure that the next time we are pg, its will a healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Happy Monday ladies! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY! :hugs: All of this talk about BFPs puts a smile on my face! I am certainly cheering for you all! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from the Dr's nurse today...I caved and called because I am STILL dealing with this pseudo-AF. Today makes day 5 that she has been lingering, but no whoosh, here I am! :witch: And exactly 2 weeks ago I got a BFN...I just don't want to miss my O IF this is indeed the real thing (just coming light and lasting forever). I'll probably start using my OPKs tomorrow (I have heaps of the cheapies).
> 
> Danni, I vote you test Thursday, that makes CD28, right? You'll be testing same time as Laura and Jen if I am not mistaken. :af:
> 
> Jessica, it is interesting my RE references my age because my regular Gyno was 36 with her first and 38 with her second...she never expressed concerns. One would think a RE would be sensitive with the age thing seeing as 1/2 of her clients are advance maternal age <---I really hate that label! :growlmad:

Thank you dear :hugs:!!! I dont blame you for calling the dr... did they say when they will get back to you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

i think so hun coz ive not had an af since my d&c im counting from the day i finally got a bfn and im hoping thats right coz i ovulated at the right time (day 13) that will make thursday day 28, IM SCARED!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy, normally they should have called me by now. I'm not a fan of the receptionist, so maybe I'll call again and make sure she gave the nurse my message. So annoying waiting.




xxserendipity said:


> i think so hun coz ive not had an af since my d&c im counting from the day i finally got a bfn and im hoping thats right coz i ovulated at the right time (day 13) that will make thursday day 28, IM SCARED!!!!!! :dohh:

I got sooo frustrated with my dr's receptionist too. They always took forever to get back to me and it seemed like I was calling THEM all the time trying to follow up.. grr... hang in there! xoxox

Dont be scared Danni... either way its going to be was is meant for now and we are here for you no matter what happens. Try not to stress about it because that certainly wont help you either. I really wish I had a magic wand that would just make this all easier for us all. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> i think so hun coz ive not had an af since my d&c im counting from the day i finally got a bfn and im hoping thats right coz i ovulated at the right time (day 13) that will make thursday day 28, IM SCARED!!!!!! :dohh:
> 
> Am I reading this right? No AF since your D&C so far? This sounds promising! :baby:
> 
> My BFN was Sept 3 and AF has been knocking on my door since Sept 12 :shrug:...I just need her to come on in! LOL! (I was asked to WTT until I get one cycle and DH is sticking to it! Grrr)
> 
> Put me in coach!!
> 
> Bethany, hope you are doing well. :hugs:Click to expand...

yep hun i bleed for 2 weeks after my d&c and have had no blood since and on thursday its been 6 weeks since my d&c and 4 weeks since the bleeding stopped and i got a bfn so i knew my body now knew i wasnt pregnant anymore x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Happy b-day Amy!! I only have 1.5 weeks left of being 32 :nope: Try to make this year the best! Hope your bfp comes soon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Danni thanks for sharing with your story of success after having a mc, and that you conceived right away! I''ll keep my fx that you get your bfp as soon as possible!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> YAY! I finally got a call back! So the RE suspects this constant spotting is indeed my AF. She is having me come in on Wed to do blood work to try to pinpoint my CD1. They want to do the HSG (run dye) this time to check both tubes are clear. Naturally I get off the phone with her and use the restroom only to find a "heavier" drop on my pantyliner! Unless AF rears her full ugly head tonight giving me an official CD1, I'm going in Wednesday. :witch:

Yay on the af. Then comes the ttc!! so happy for you!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, after my mc the doctors told me I would be seeing a Perinatologist for my next pregnancy. Anybody have any experience with Perinatologists? Do they keep a closer watch? Anyways I'm cd 13. Do any of you feel a mild cramping when you are ovulating?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

looks like ive missed too much to catch up on fully really lol - that's good!

i was expecting to o this weekend but have been delayed. i hope it happens soon.

baby dust to all

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## DoggieandPooh

lilesMom said:


> AMY i nearly forgot, i put a reminder in my phone when u told me cos im crappy with dates :) HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE XXXXXX
> :cake: :hug: :happydance: :flower:
> 
> lots o BD now followed by ur bday pressie :pink:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Happy Birthday. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> edited my post lol so u think like sat or sunday???

we be testin together :)


----------



## xxserendipity

well fx at least one of us will get a bfp but im hoping for both :)


----------



## lilesMom

il catch up tomror OH is home xxx lots luck ladies xxx


----------



## DoggieandPooh

xoxo4angel said:


> Doggie, hope your first day back went well.

Thanks, It did go well. No-one really said anything to me and the kids were happy to see me. I thought I was going to cry when I first saw them but held it back. It was nice to stay busy but I miss reading all our posts and relaxing a bit. Work is stressful right now with testing going on and trying to figure out what everyone needs. I hadn't bled for two days and lord behold today I have brown spotting, ugh! Does that mean I am almost done? Hope so so I can look forward to AF and then tww :) it has only been 10 days since m/c so I guess it is in the 2week range for bleeding afterwards. 

I read some posts about age. I will be 35 this year, the big year for the drs. to start testing for other things and making you feel that your age is sooo old as far as reproducing goes. 

Take care


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> il catch up tomror OH is home xxx lots luck ladies xxx

Have fun with oh!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

DoggieandPooh said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Doggie, hope your first day back went well.
> 
> Thanks, It did go well. No-one really said anything to me and the kids were happy to see me. I thought I was going to cry when I first saw them but held it back. It was nice to stay busy but I miss reading all our posts and relaxing a bit. Work is stressful right now with testing going on and trying to figure out what everyone needs. I hadn't bled for two days and lord behold today I have brown spotting, ugh! Does that mean I am almost done? Hope so so I can look forward to AF and then tww :) it has only been 10 days since m/c so I guess it is in the 2week range for bleeding afterwards.
> 
> I read some posts about age. I will be 35 this year, the big year for the drs. to start testing for other things and making you feel that your age is sooo old as far as reproducing goes.
> 
> Take careClick to expand...

You are still young! But I know what you mean, they get you all paranoid with these tests. Next time around I will probably do amnio, they actually suggested I do. I am 32 turning 33 this month.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Amnio is done during late first trimester correct? I had a test done at 10wks 13.5wks 16wks and then 20wks at twenty weeks is when they gave me any anwsers to all the testing. I understamd whynow but still broke my heart to learn i had to terminate. Ill never have fluid injected out of my next baby after learning of mc risk after it. They have a way to measure the neck and look at fluids since it only tests for down syndrome.n trisimy 21. 

Dust ladies seems like many are in tww!! How exciting. Fxd for your appt weds i wish af would just start 100% for you! 

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> YAY! I finally got a call back! So the RE suspects this constant spotting is indeed my AF. She is having me come in on Wed to do blood work to try to pinpoint my CD1. They want to do the HSG (run dye) this time to check both tubes are clear. Naturally I get off the phone with her and use the restroom only to find a "heavier" drop on my pantyliner! Unless AF rears her full ugly head tonight giving me an official CD1, I'm going in Wednesday. :witch:




aaronswoman79 said:


> Happy Happy b-day Amy!! I only have 1.5 weeks left of being 32 :nope: Try to make this year the best! Hope your bfp comes soon.




DoggieandPooh said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> AMY i nearly forgot, i put a reminder in my phone when u told me cos im crappy with dates :) HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE XXXXXX
> :cake: :hug: :happydance: :flower:
> 
> lots o BD now followed by ur bday pressie :pink:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Happy Birthday. :)Click to expand...

Thank you ladies for the wonderful birthday wishes! Xoxo

YAYYYYY for af!!!!

Glad your first day back to work was good babe! :)

Have fun with oh Laura!! 

Hiya everyone!!! Xoxoxo
Grr, hate being on the phone :( 

Love you girls!! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Amnio is done during late first trimester correct? I had a test done at 10wks 13.5wks 16wks and then 20wks at twenty weeks is when they gave me any anwsers to all the testing. I understamd whynow but still broke my heart to learn i had to terminate. Ill never have fluid injected out of my next baby after learning of mc risk after it. They have a way to measure the neck and look at fluids since it only tests for down syndrome.n trisimy 21.
> 
> Dust ladies seems like many are in tww!! How exciting. Fxd for your appt weds i wish af would just start 100% for you!
> 
> :dust:

Amnio is usually done at about 16 weeks. The test you are talking about 10, 13, and 16, is that the one where they do a blood test, ultrasound (which measures the fluid down the neck and back), then one last blood test? If it was, then that is the Sequential Integrated Screening. I had that test and got totally screwed up after it. I was told from the first blood test, my results came back negative and I had a far less than likely chance of trisomy 18 then most woman my age (32). Then they did the detailed ultrasound (measurements of spinal fluid and other measurements) at 13 weeks and told me that i had a 1 in 100,000 chance of trisomy 18. Last blood test they gave me at 17 weeks. I found out during my mc that my chance of 1 in 100,000 went to 1 in 8 from the last blood test. How is this possible? They can't answer me yet. They told me it is very odd, and that it doesn't happen. I no longer have faith in this test (obviously from my experience). Still haven't got autopsy results, so I don't know what in the word happened to my son or to my pregnancy. So they have already started suggesting me to do an amnio for the next pregnancy. I too am also terrified of being the 1 in 300 who will have a mc. So I am pretty much torn on what to do for next pregnancy.


----------



## jen435

The way i see it is let them do all the screening and blood tests but in my heart i will love my child no matter what so i wont have amino. Its a very touchy choice but u will make the right decision for you when it comes. I just dont want to create any possibility for another loss for myself on my own doing. :hug: as to anwsers i had none either even with autopsy :( they said it just happened and it wasnt chromosomal. We will have our healthy lo just hang in there.

Angel very nice profile pic! Im so glad they are keeping a close watch on you. Hopefully youll have a bfp soon. Thank you also! No symptoms really. Tired but could be normal for me. Tonight for about a minute i had strange stomach sensation through entire stomach and it followed with light cramping on right side then disappeared. Came out of no where. Fine now. I feel out and emotional. Either way this wait for this cycle is by far the worse. Ill be testing in 6-7 days if i can hold out or af doesnt arrive. Guess time will tell..so hard to have patience. Oh. One last symptom i usually get with af my (.)(.) are sensitive and i feel im imagining they are bigger. Our minds can be our worse enemy...

:dust: we indeed need some bfps on this thread soon!!

Bethany miss you :hugs: <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> The way i see it is let them do all the screening and blood tests but in my heart i will love my child no matter what so i wont have amino. Its a very touchy choice but u will make the right decision for you when it comes. I just dont want to create any possibility for another loss for myself on my own doing. :hug: as to anwsers i had none either even with autopsy :( they said it just happened and it wasnt chromosomal. We will have our healthy lo just hang in there.
> 
> Angel very nice profile pic! Im so glad they are keeping a close watch on you. Hopefully youll have a bfp soon. Thank you also! No symptoms really. Tired but could be normal for me. Tonight for about a minute i had strange stomach sensation through entire stomach and it followed with light cramping on right side then disappeared. Came out of no where. Fine now. I feel out and emotional. Either way this wait for this cycle is by far the worse. Ill be testing in 6-7 days if i can hold out or af doesnt arrive. Guess time will tell..so hard to have patience. Oh. One last symptom i usually get with af my (.)(.) are sensitive and i feel im imagining they are bigger. Our minds can be our worse enemy...
> 
> :dust: we indeed need some bfps on this thread soon!!
> 
> Bethany miss you :hugs: <3

I just read up on amnio, according to some articles the mc rate of amnio is much higher than they let on. I dont know if this is true, but either way I am not taking the risk. I'm extremely paranoid because my 6 year old has special needs, from a combination of damage during the birth and maybe genetics. She is very intellectually smart, but she suffers from bipolar/ocd/adhd combination. I home school her, and it is a struggle everyday. So i am so scared that my next child will also have mental illness, but there are no tests to find that out anyways. And on the patience thing, well we just bd last night and I want to be pregnant so badly that even though it is physically impossible for me to even be anywhere near pregnant yet, I feel like i am pregnant already.lol. So I am extremely impatient, don't know what in the world I am gonna do. I feel for you on the waiting, it is HARD. Hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks Jen and Amy. They want to do HSG (run dye) between CD7-12 and do cycle monitoring CD12-14, so dating :witch: arrival is important.
> 
> Jen, I know I've said it before, but again...my heart goes out to you, well each of you. I am glad we have each other to get through this. Any symptoms for you? (I hope I didn't miss a page!)
> 
> Amy I forgot to say I hope colleaguezilla was on her best behavior for you!

Lol. She actually got me a nice small gift which I thought was nice but she was in a mood today. She is going to Europe in two weeks so maybe she is just really in need of this vacation. Idk but I hope she comes back without the attitude:cry: the gift she got me was a book what to expect when you're expecting. I actually wanted to get this book but was going to wait until I was pg t get it. None the less it was nice of her :flower:

Hope you all have a wonderful evening and thanks again for the bay wishes! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jen435

:hug: im very very sorry about your dd. My aunt has 4 special needs children and one has doen syndrome so even though he is 7 he acts like a 2yr old and will be in diapers his whole life. I know they have many issues and idk how my aunt and uncle raise them on there own without help. They are amazing. So are you! Its incredible that your able to care for your child. Anyways i just wanted to say they there fifth child (the youngest). Came out perfectly normal though testing sad different. She is a doll and gets my aunt through the day. She is 5 now. Also my 4yr old nephee was said to have a disorder and almost terminated the pregnancy he to is perfectly normal. These choices are extremely hard to make but i believe eachone of us know what we can handle and whats best for you. Your next child could be perfect so have faith! :hugs:

Amy i love that book! Its great! So glad you have it now :) it was very nice of her! Hopefully her vaca makes her come back relaxed and easier to work with and youll be able to share good news with her! I take it as a sign your bfp will happen!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning all! Hope youre all well? Good luck again with all the BFPS we are hoping to get this week/month!

Well i did an opk yesterday mornin negative, yesterday afternoon at 2pm, positive, one this morning positive, will be doing another one at 2 pm .... BIt hard to believe since its only CD9 but would make logical sense considering my last pregnancy if i were to ovulate earlier than i think i do...

Or i could be gearing up to ovulate and then dont for another few days ( my chart says fertile period is in five days so god knows)

Either way plenty of BDing i think, might jus go into the 2ww from my estimated fertile day just to be safe and not get any disheartening BFNs ... WOrk today (GRR) Cant be bothered, i cant concentrate at work when all im focused on is TTC TTC TTC xxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

brought a first response today dunno why just couldnt resist and got :bfn: now i feel really low :cry: it was a pack of 2 so will do the other one on sat with first pee of the day to be 100% sure but looks like im waiting for :witch: to appear and will be back on the countdown to ovulation. FX someone else gets a :bfp: this month need some good news x


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> I hope you get your BFP !! So youre in the 2ww?
> See i have no idea, im starting to think ( hopeful thinking probably but i just rang the triage nurse and she said it sounds likely ) that i ovulate a week before i think i do, did you read my previous posts about my opk and previous pregnancy etc? xxx

lots o people ovulate around day 14 but some ov eraly nad some late so u r most likely one of hte ones who Ov early. the key to gettin preg is to know when u Ov so u have a great shot now hon xxxxx
espeacially after a loss it can change the time u Ov temporaily .xx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Happy Monday ladies! And HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY! :hugs: All of this talk about BFPs puts a smile on my face! I am certainly cheering for you all! :happydance:
> 
> I am waiting to hear back from the Dr's nurse today...I caved and called because I am STILL dealing with this pseudo-AF. Today makes day 5 that she has been lingering, but no whoosh, here I am! :witch: And exactly 2 weeks ago I got a BFN...I just don't want to miss my O IF this is indeed the real thing (just coming light and lasting forever). I'll probably start using my OPKs tomorrow (I have heaps of the cheapies).
> 
> Danni, I vote you test Thursday, that makes CD28, right? You'll be testing same time as Laura and Jen if I am not mistaken. :af:
> 
> Jessica, it is interesting my RE references my age because my regular Gyno was 36 with her first and 38 with her second...she never expressed concerns. One would think a RE would be sensitive with the age thing seeing as 1/2 of her clients are advance maternal age <---I really hate that label! :growlmad:

hey if its exactly 2 weeks after ur bfn, then it sounds like it might be real af and not pseudo babe. 5 days of light sounds like could be af. my first was only 2 days spotting, one day bleeding. and i usually have way more than that. i rang my odc loads o times after d and c if i was worried about anything, im lucky htey dont seem to mind :) 
lots testing this weekend so, we surely get one or two bfps , if not all :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

my last comment is obselete angel :) i see u got ur answer from the doc, thats what happens when i answer as i read but if i dont i forget things i wanted to say :haha:
when do they do the dye for u hon, is it this cycle? hope so xxxx
hi to all, i had loads o catch up and have forgotten most of what i was gonna say. :)

good luck to all, chin up, it will happen if not now, then next month r one after :) but hopefully now, we all proved we can get preg so it will happen and fx for sticky beans for all xxxx

i wont be gettin amnio, like jen said each to their own choice but after 1 mc , i do not wanna risk another knowingly :) and if something did turn out to be wrong after il deal with it then xx

to put up pics, someone asked but not sure if ye know by now, pick the advance reply and down below ur reply ur typing id more options with add a pic being one o d options xxx :thumbup:

:dust: to all my pretty ladies xxxxxxxxxx

waiting is hard but least we all have good company to wait with xxxxxx
loves ya xx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany sweetie we miss u come back, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
horsey u too , hope u Ov soon. xxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura thank you! How is your day? Getting closer to test day :) fxd and prayers for your bfp!

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

u too honey, im in much better form, how u? i thought i was getting sick again but im startin to feel much better thank god. how r u now? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i htink il test again in morn, just in case :) :)


----------



## jen435

Fxd laura! :) glad your feeling better. 

Im okay decided to try to wait til tuesday to test just incase i ovulated late. I woke up thinking im pregnant and my stomach feels that way to. But i think its all in my head. I work all day tom and im looking foward to getting out the house. I work 3 days next week also so if af comes or i have a longer wait hopefully working makes it go faster.


How is work for you?


----------



## lilesMom

sorry i was googling to make sure im ok around my chickens and ferrets if pregnant :)
i have the same feelin in my tummy, i really hope im not just foolin myself, ive half convinced myself i am. :) im still out of work since kidney infection, i always go back to work when im still half sick and i end up out again within a few weeks, this time i wanna feel normal before i go back to work. im getting bored of being at home now, but i cleaned some of the house today and thoought i was gonna faint again so im not as better as i thought i was ha ha xx


----------



## xxserendipity

ive got my fxed for u both x


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> :hug: im very very sorry about your dd. My aunt has 4 special needs children and one has doen syndrome so even though he is 7 he acts like a 2yr old and will be in diapers his whole life. I know they have many issues and idk how my aunt and uncle raise them on there own without help. They are amazing. So are you! Its incredible that your able to care for your child. Anyways i just wanted to say they there fifth child (the youngest). Came out perfectly normal though testing sad different. She is a doll and gets my aunt through the day. She is 5 now. Also my 4yr old nephee was said to have a disorder and almost terminated the pregnancy he to is perfectly normal. These choices are extremely hard to make but i believe eachone of us know what we can handle and whats best for you. Your next child could be perfect so have faith! :hugs:
> 
> Amy i love that book! Its great! So glad you have it now :) it was very nice of her! Hopefully her vaca makes her come back relaxed and easier to work with and youll be able to share good news with her! I take it as a sign your bfp will happen!!!

So sorry about dd hun :hugs: I know of lots of people that say that they were told that thier children were going to have something genetically wrong and they end up just fine. I really hope and am praying that we all have happy, healthy babies :baby: :kiss:

Laura & Jen... testing day soon!!!! Cant wait!!!!!!! 

Im still waiting :-= I have been starting to feel tired lately and getting a little bit of an appetite but am so scared that I want to be pg that I am making it out like I am already in my head :nope:. Funny how time screws with our head and hearts huh. :confused: DH & my brother took me out to dinner last night and dh let it slip that we are trying and said a few times "Well, if you werent pg..." 8-[. It was so great to hear him talk as if I am pg but also going to be soooo hard if Im not. I know he is excited and thinks that it will happen just as fast as it did the first time and still have fx that it will. [-o&lt;

Hope you all are having a nice day and lots of :dust: to you ladies!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

fx for us all xxx
hope we all get our longed for bfps :)


----------



## xxserendipity

:cry: im not holding out much hope tbh feel very emotional tonight hubby has gone to work so im alone till later just feel really disappointed :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

fx anyway hon it be soon, i know the feeling, i had few days like that just gone, now im hopefull again :) xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Aww Dani, I think we are all getting to that point.. its so up and down :wacko:! One second we are pos and optomistic and then the next our mind starts playing tricks with all this time and waiting and we start to feel discouraged :cry:... I feel ya hun. Im sorry that dh had to leave for work. I soooo wish that we all lived closer. Would be nice to be able to say "Hey, come on over and lets have a girls night with movies and snacks!" but atleast I can come on here and know you guys are here.. it gives me comfort. I hope you feel the same way because we are here for you babe. :kiss:


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks girls i knew this would happen if i tested early but now ive seen that bfn my hope has gone and even next month feels like years away i dunno how many bfn i can handle :cry: and it was only my first time testing im sorry to be so negative i just feel really negative right now x


----------



## lilesMom

its prob just too early for a bfp sweetie, u said urself ur unsure of dates, give urself another little while xxxxx big hugs xxx


----------



## mommylov

Dont be sorry! The last time we tried.. I felt the same exact way. I started testing like crazy the week before I shouldve. I went through 3 3-pack boxes of first response hpt. DH was like STOP TESTING AND SPENDING SO MUCH MNOEY!! lol I was like oops, forgot these things cost so much. So this time as hard as it will be, Im going to hold off until the next week. Im sure I will habe my moments of feeling blue too... its just natural for us hun. xoxox


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> Dont be sorry! The last time we tried.. I felt the same exact way. I started testing like crazy the week before I shouldve. I went through 3 3-pack boxes of first response hpt. DH was like STOP TESTING AND SPENDING SO MUCH MNOEY!! lol I was like oops, forgot these things cost so much. So this time as hard as it will be, Im going to hold off until the next week. Im sure I will habe my moments of feeling blue too... its just natural for us hun. xoxox

im normally quite good and dont test till at least the day af is due :dohh: if af hasnt arrived by sunday i'll test again coz i brought a 2 pack but not expecting a bfp now x


----------



## lilesMom

angel i know hon, it is nice when ur cycle feels normal again, it eill happen soon, my first 2 were a bit off but my third was way more normal. fx u be right as rain soon xx
danni ur not over till the yucky ole wirtch shows her face :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> I wish there was an option to "hug" someone beside their "thanks" button!
> 
> Danni, can your Dr's maybe do blood work this early to check for BFP?

i dont think my dr would do one they arent the most helpful tbh i might ring in the mornin and see if they will x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

my doc will do any tests so long as im paying ha ha :)
hate when docs are unsympathetic, they dont know how nerve wracking the wait is xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

i know they dont even try and be helpful do they one little blood test isnt gonna hurt not like im asking for scans x


----------



## lilesMom

why is it not sunday already :)


----------



## lilesMom

my niece was due last thurs, she hasnt answered her phone all day, i think she may be gone in to have her baby :) :) she is more like my sis than my niece, we always hung around together when we were small :) and now :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Danni-You are not out yet! Many women don't get bfp's until after AF is due. Fx! :af:
> 
> Natasha-Seems like you are on a good track to catch that egg! Funny how life starts to revolve around POAS! Did you find the one you misplaced the other day? :shrug: Hopefully wasn't just on your desk at work! Haha!
> 
> Amy-What a thoughtful gift from her. Hopefully colleaguezilla will pack her evil twin and leave it while on vacay! :muaha:
> 
> Laura-I appreciate you sharing your 1st AF experience with me. I would like to feel normal and to do so, I just need to get an idea of where I am.
> 
> Jessica-Who would have thought such specific testing could yield conflicting results. A Perinatologist should help in the future. Sorry you had to go through all of that. Will you eventually get results?
> 
> Jen-Why can't our AF and PG symptoms be complete opposites? Like AF (.)(.) become smaller and no appetitie, pg they become bigger and eat all the time...wishful thinking I suppose. :flower:
> 
> Doggie, Bethany, Horsey and anyone I've missed- :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

LOL Angel, I hope she does too!! Im sorry calculating CD is rough.... dang AF! I dont know if there is a blood test or anything they can do to determine that. The 1st month seems to be the hardest after a D&C... to be honest, I know af came and I know when I started and all but it still doesnt mean that everything is working like clockwork like before. So it becomes a guessing game no matter what. Grrr.. I use the "Thanks" button as a like button but I agree.. would be nice to have a hug button hheheh but atleast they have :hugs:

Oh and drs... dont even get me started! I understand that they see a ton of patients and therefore its hard for them to be sympathetic to each case but then dont be a dr! If you cant provide good quality care AND remember that we are human and have feelings, then you need to change professions! :growlmad:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha ive still not found that stick!!I dread to think where its ended up :/ 
I am really hoping you girls can help me...

So,i am currently on CD9...
CD1-CD7 pure negative OPKS, no faint or evap lines..
CD8 i had a positive OPK at 2pm, and then a positive OPK at 8 pm..
Today i tested at 2 pm, and an unmistakeable positive, the line was alot darker than the other one ( i always forget which is test and control :/ ) But basically the one that needed to be darker was lol..
Then i tested at 8pm today and it was a negative,very faint line as opposed to the dark one i had at 2pm .. Although i held my pee in well for the 2pm one today, the 8pm was because id forgotten and had drank two cups of tea, but was literally almost no second line there.. I also decided to research on checking my cervix as i dont really have ( or probably notice ) changes in cervical mucus..
Here comes the TMI bit infortunately for you ladies :D 

So, i tried with my middle finger, and noticed i had to put the whole finger in and just felt cervix, i read that if its hard it fels like the tip of your nose and if its soft it feel like you are feeling your lips, so mine litterally felt like i was feeling my lips, and i could kind of put the tip of my finger in the opening ( gross i know ) I also noticed ( for the first time ever ) that when i pulled out some CM from the cervix entrance, it was like a very almost see through colour with a touch of cloudiness on one bit and i could stretch it an inch between my fingers, i also noticed two minutes later i think i might have done something cos i had quite a bit of mucus come down from the cervix, oops?

SO i am wondering as google is not helpful at all.. IS it possible that the OPKS have detected a surge and i am now ready for ovulation very very soon? Or, have i already ovulated? I read that once ovulation is done the cervix goes low and hard which mine definitely isnt... Is this possible or could it be me making things of it? I really dont know what to think! We have done more than adequte BDing, but i just want to know? I am so confused, please help im stewing here! 

Sorry to be all me me me, hope you are all okay, i shall try reading the last few pages now ive posted this, anxiously waiting for a reply lol! xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

im afraid i know nothing about cm im afraid hun sorry, but just wanted to let everyone know im feeling little better now ive done some googling and most sites say that the earliest u can get a bfp is 10 days after ovulation but that its quite rare and should wait till 14 days after and i wont have ovulated until friday (thursday was my opk) so its only 11 days after ovulation now and it can take up to 8/9 days to implant and 2 days after that for the hormones to be high enough for a bfp so got a little of my hope back :happydance: gonna take the other test sunday i think just to be 100% sure and gonna ring the dr tomorrow and ask for a blood test but prob wont get the results till next week and should know by then i hope but at least if i dont know i'll know that everything is normal iykwim xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> im afraid i know nothing about cm im afraid hun sorry, but just wanted to let everyone know im feeling little better now ive done some googling and most sites say that the earliest u can get a bfp is 10 days after ovulation but that its quite rare and should wait till 14 days after and i wont have ovulated until friday (thursday was my opk) so its only 11 days after ovulation now and it can take up to 8/9 days to implant and 2 days after that for the hormones to be high enough for a bfp so got a little of my hope back :happydance: gonna take the other test sunday i think just to be 100% sure and gonna ring the dr tomorrow and ask for a blood test but prob wont get the results till next week and should know by then i hope but at least if i dont know i'll know that everything is normal iykwim xx

I really am keeping my fingers crossed for BFP babe!!! I really amm!!!!! Glad you are feeling okay, its horrible testing too early, cos curiosity really does kill the cat, gets really disheartening when you test to early and get BFN... I hope you get your BFP this week..

I agree though doctors arent the most helpful, they wouldnt even give me post DnC blood tests to monitor it they said to just wait :/
xxx


----------



## jen435

Natasha your cervix changes position throughout the day. You should check it at same time everyday for accuracy. Bd daily after positive opk as ovulation can occur as surge happens uptil 12-36 hrs after positive. Your info is correct and its very common to have cm up there as it needs to be wet for swimmers to stay alive and get into fallopian tubes. Here is a chart my ob gave me on cervical positions but like i said it changes throughout day and only think to confirm ovulation is by taking your bbt at same time every morning and having three consistant temp rises.

Pms low hard open
After low hard closed
Approach rise soft moist
Ovulation high soft open wet
After low firm closed
Pregnant rise soft closed

now everyones different and this is just a reference it takes a good two monthes to really know your body but its a great start. Just dont drive yourself crazy :)


----------



## jen435

If your 100% sure you had positive id bd for a few more days to play it safe. After check with opks to make sure you dont get second surge. I talked with my doctor today about my second surge and the doctor said sometimes with first surge an egg isnt released so your body will have a second to force egg out. Good news is could get you pregnant bad news is the egg may be poor quality at that point.... Another theory she gave me was sometimes ppl have second surge right before implantation. Now my specialist told me the only way to know for sure is through blood work and scan. Just thought id share.


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Haha ive still not found that stick!!I dread to think where its ended up :/
> I am really hoping you girls can help me...
> 
> So,i am currently on CD9...
> CD1-CD7 pure negative OPKS, no faint or evap lines..
> CD8 i had a positive OPK at 2pm, and then a positive OPK at 8 pm..
> Today i tested at 2 pm, and an unmistakeable positive, the line was alot darker than the other one ( i always forget which is test and control :/ ) But basically the one that needed to be darker was lol..
> Then i tested at 8pm today and it was a negative,very faint line as opposed to the dark one i had at 2pm .. Although i held my pee in well for the 2pm one today, the 8pm was because id forgotten and had drank two cups of tea, but was literally almost no second line there.. I also decided to research on checking my cervix as i dont really have ( or probably notice ) changes in cervical mucus..
> Here comes the TMI bit infortunately for you ladies :D
> 
> So, i tried with my middle finger, and noticed i had to put the whole finger in and just felt cervix, i read that if its hard it fels like the tip of your nose and if its soft it feel like you are feeling your lips, so mine litterally felt like i was feeling my lips, and i could kind of put the tip of my finger in the opening ( gross i know ) I also noticed ( for the first time ever ) that when i pulled out some CM from the cervix entrance, it was like a very almost see through colour with a touch of cloudiness on one bit and i could stretch it an inch between my fingers, i also noticed two minutes later i think i might have done something cos i had quite a bit of mucus come down from the cervix, oops?
> 
> SO i am wondering as google is not helpful at all.. IS it possible that the OPKS have detected a surge and i am now ready for ovulation very very soon? Or, have i already ovulated? I read that once ovulation is done the cervix goes low and hard which mine definitely isnt... Is this possible or could it be me making things of it? I really dont know what to think! We have done more than adequte BDing, but i just want to know? I am so confused, please help im stewing here!
> 
> Sorry to be all me me me, hope you are all okay, i shall try reading the last few pages now ive posted this, anxiously waiting for a reply lol! xxx

CM.. oye! I have been reading about this too but was too scared to go in there so you are more couragous than me! I have been considerably dryer than normal.. still have cm and it looks normal and all but not the flow that Im use to. Could be to early for the "flow" but still read and am hopeful that its a good sign and that my mucus plug is intact :flower:lol I second what Jen said. She pretty much hit the nail on the head and mentioned things that I have read to be true as well. 

Yay Danni!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I too think its too early to test so you could very well get your :bfp: here in the next few days! :thumbup:

BIG :hug: dearies!


----------



## lilesMom

jen so ur second surge could have been before implantation so u could be preggers xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

totally off topic bu ti just watched the hunger games, its really good, i was bawling :)


----------



## jen435

Laura loved that movie!!! :) cant wait for sequil. There is so much true meaning btw whats happening in world and that movie sadly.

Thanks i hope so but idk. Hope you get your bfp tom!


----------



## lilesMom

damn it, i had loads typed and my comp went bonkers and it dissappeared!!!!
hit back button and it was still gone , doh. :)
its the best film ive seen in a long while, i may get the books, is it a trilogy yeah, i think its 3 books anyway, would watch it all toinght if i had it :) 
im reading game ot thrones at the mo, theyr very good, they take awhile to get into but r really good once u do, :) i read fast but these are even taking me time, they r big books and lots of um :) 
i donno bout testing in morn, its still rea;;y early i might try and hold off for another bit ,il see in morn how i feel, if the urge is strong i will, if not i wont. :) 
was onto bethany on fb, she hsould be gettin internet tomro woohoo, sh ewas only on for 2 secs to talk t her bro. :) so she should be back to us soon xxx


----------



## jen435

Yay!!!! Soooo excited for bethany to be back!!! :).miss her soo much! <3 

is she okay? Did she say? Really hope so. To be honest ill feel terrible getting a bfp after knowing af showed for her. I really hope it happens for her this cycle. 

Yes 3 books. First one is better then movie. But still liked the movie.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> totally off topic bu ti just watched the hunger games, its really good, i was bawling :)




lilesMom said:


> damn it, i had loads typed and my comp went bonkers and it dissappeared!!!!
> hit back button and it was still gone , doh. :)
> its the best film ive seen in a long while, i may get the books, is it a trilogy yeah, i think its 3 books anyway, would watch it all toinght if i had it :)
> im reading game ot thrones at the mo, theyr very good, they take awhile to get into but r really good once u do, :) i read fast but these are even taking me time, they r big books and lots of um :)
> i donno bout testing in morn, its still rea;;y early i might try and hold off for another bit ,il see in morn how i feel, if the urge is strong i will, if not i wont. :)
> was onto bethany on fb, she hsould be gettin internet tomro woohoo, sh ewas only on for 2 secs to talk t her bro. :) so she should be back to us soon xxx

DH has been trying to ge tme to watch it but Im like I dont want to cry! lol Ill have to check it out!

Funny, I PM her on FB too to check on her! Yay, glad she'll be back soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

she didnt say much just said she missed us and should be gettin internet tomro and she hoped all was well :) hurray for the return of bethany :)
i must get the books jen after game of thrones so :)
amy do watch it, i liked it anyway. :) i wa sonly crying at one part , i wont say what but u will now when if u watch the film i think :) :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i always do hon, when u defrost it, it will look weird cos it separates but just stir it and heat , it comes abck together :)


----------



## lilesMom

im assuming u can release 2 eggs as well, r how are non identical twins made? xx


----------



## jen435

Angel yes you can freeze leftover soup. :)

First cool the hot soup quickly by placing it in a bowl set over another bowl filled with ice water so it cools faster and there is less time for bacteria to grow. Once its cool put the soup in to moisture proof freezer containers. By using small containers you allow food to freeze quickly, which slows bacteria growth. soup expands when its freezed so leave about 1/2 inch space below the rim.

Ok maybe i went a lil over board but you can freeze it. :) microbiology killed my thoughts of leftovers if out too long but they are also easy to reheat and yummy!


----------



## lilesMom

just googled it, that is how they r made, 2 eggs in one cycle :) woo hoo double the fun :) ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

i put it in the freezer when its nearly cool , u can pu it in hot but like jen said just allow for expansion :) the only thing it does thats bad by goin in hot is that it makes ur freezer slightly less efficient for a small bit :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

You can release two eggs but its uncommon and would happen during one lh surge. You can only release egg one time each month. My obgyn made it very clear bc i thought i was a second chance to release twice. Our bodies are amazing


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah they r hon, just looked it up, jen is right though, both eggs get released at the same time in one lh surge :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

i freeze lots o things, i cool most stuff in the fridge and then freeze it in bags r small lunch boxes, so handy on work days when time is in short supply :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

im loggin off ladies, nt nt, chat tomro xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Opk is positive... hmmm could be used as hpt. But you weren't ttc right? I hope your doctor finds anwsers. For you. :hug:


----------



## horseypants

angel, it could be detecting hcg? ladies, who's in the 2ww? i got a positive opk today :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay Horsey!!


----------



## jen435

Yay!!! Horseypants finally :) how exciting!! I'm 4dpo today after a second positive opk I had Friday. I'll be testing Tuesday if af doesn't show.


----------



## TTCSecrets

horseypants said:


> angel, it could be detecting hcg? ladies, who's in the 2ww? i got a positive opk today :)

Hey Horsey, i am going to check for ovulation again in 5 days as thats when my calendar says i will ovulate but ive had positive opks for two days and now they are negative, so im going to assume yesterday was the start of my 2ww, but if i get a positive opk in 5ish days time il just start 2ww wait from there :D

Bit confused because looking back at previous cycles etc it looks as if i have a 17 day luteal phase :| unlikely but possible i suppose.. Hope the past twodays were true pos OPK! 
Yay positive opk! BD! BD ! BD ! Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel arrggh how annoying for u , hope they give u proper answer today xxx my OH was the same , had to follow doc rules, i hate to say it but he was right , just dont tell him i said it ha ha , xx
horsey hurray for Ov :) im in tww, af or bfp due sunday :)
jen we r nearly there chick, ur pic is fab xxx
natasha hope it works out for u chick xxx
hi to all and fx and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx

i didnt test, its just too early , i managed to stop myself for now :) i should really just wait till weekend anyway xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> angel arrggh how annoying for u , hope they give u proper answer today xxx my OH was the same , had to follow doc rules, i hate to say it but he was right , just dont tell him i said it ha ha , xx
> horsey hurray for Ov :) im in tww, af or bfp due sunday :)
> jen we r nearly there chick, ur pic is fab xxx
> natasha hope it works out for u chick xxx
> hi to all and fx and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i didnt test, its just too early , i managed to stop myself for now :) i should really just wait till weekend anyway xxx

i agree hun after yesterday id defi wait for a few more days just to be sure :hugs:


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> angel arrggh how annoying for u , hope they give u proper answer today xxx my OH was the same , had to follow doc rules, i hate to say it but he was right , just dont tell him i said it ha ha , xx
> horsey hurray for Ov :) im in tww, af or bfp due sunday :)
> jen we r nearly there chick, ur pic is fab xxx
> natasha hope it works out for u chick xxx
> hi to all and fx and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i didnt test, its just too early , i managed to stop myself for now :) i should really just wait till weekend anyway xxx

i agree hun after yesterday id defi wait for a few more days just to be sure :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> In honor of you ladies poas this week, I peed on an OPK. It is positive. Don't know WHY it is positive as I currently have a pseudo-AF! Regretfully Dr office is closed :dohh: Thankfully I have labs drawn tomorrow! :thumbup:
> 
> Geesh...

Hi Ladies!!

Yay horsey!!!! :happydance: I am in the 2ww right now... my hpt were calling me this morning and I said "Nope, not until next week!" :ignore:

Laura, getting close to testing time!!! :wohoo:

Angel, grrr!!! I hope the drs can give you some clarification but I agree that it can be a :bfp: too... :shrug: KUP!

Jen, tuesday will be the day... :bfp: fx for you hun!!!! :thumbup:

Natasha, hope the opk was right and you get some good :sex: time in!!!! 

:wave: Danni, Jessica, Bethany, and anyone I missed!

Lots and lots of sticky, healthy :dust: to all my girls!!! :kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooooo ive definitely got some good BDing in, and im thinking even if OPK wasnt right, i still only have like 4 days to ovulation, so im classing today as the 2ww but ill test opk again in 4 days and if it comes up positive again ill just restart 2ww from then =]

Where you upto? 2ww or very near testing?

Honestly im driving myself mad with OPKS etc, to be honest ive got two left and im debating just not buying any more, but then i feel like im jinxing myself to not catch and then ill need a load more next month:/ Hmmff


----------



## mommylov

Aww yay!!! Welcome to the 2ww! heheh :thumbup:

Same here, I bought a opk last time but got pg on the first try so didnt end up using it. I was thinking about it this time but then was too late bythe time I got to read the box and figure it all out :dohh:. So I told myself that if it doesnt happen this cycle, then I will use it next month :flower:

But Im hoping we get :bfp: this month and the next months to come!!! Im ready for us ALL to have our baby bumps :baby:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know!! Hope we can all go from TTC buddies to Bump buddies!! Would be awesome!

I keep hoping that over the next week or so ill keep checking on here and see all the :bfp: signs everywhere flashing at me like christmas lights!!:happydance:

Yeah, i assume im in the 2ww, considering im now getting negative OPKs etc, although doesnt mean ive ovulated, will soon know i guess, ill just keep bding every other night for the next week..

I mean i have a routine blood test for anemia on the 4th October so would imagine whether i ovulated a few days ago or not til next week it still MAY pick something up :D

When can you test?

Ive found a great ovulation caledar, i cant use FF its too high tech for me, but on pregnology.com it says i should be in 2ww now, so FX!

When can you test ? xxx


----------



## mommylov

That would be great and would totally be like xmas lights!!! :xmas9: Oh this is a great website, thanks! I love how detailed it is!

I think the earliest I can test would be next friday so Ill see if I can hold out that long so long as :witch: doesnt show up!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooo getting excited for you!! I know, i stumbled across the website on google and i love how detailed it is too!! I cant seem to get used to Ff and cos im not one for CMing or BBTing its not very useful :( i can see the benefits of it for people who do but its just not for me and i love the pregnology one, on mine it says today is ovulation, going by my opk etc and luteal phase . So im just takig ovulation as being between monday just gone and next monday, so still should be able to test first two weeks of october :)

Really hoping your AF stays WELL AWAY, DO YOU HEAR ME AF? WELL AWAY!!!! to be really honest i dont want to see any more blood for the next couple of months lol! Need that :bfp:! xxx


----------



## mommylov

heheh aww thanks hun! :hugs: Same to you!

Me too, I dont do BBT or any of that either. I have been using the cyclespage.com and it has worked for me. Got preg on the first shot last time so it has to be somewhat right! haha Obv, the longer you use it the more accurate it is and I have been using it for the past 2 years and really like it. It has the option for you to enter a BBT and all that but I really dont. I just enter the day I start and what my flow is like and thats pretty muchh it, simple! :thumbup:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think i might have a go on it now and see if it matches up with what my opks have said, thanks hun :)

Cant wait to finally use the:bfp: sign on here for the right reason lol!! SO excited! Time does drag though :( Ooo bet you are getting excited, which HPTs do u use? x


----------



## TTCSecrets

for some reason its saying the cycles page is an invalid website :S Even though i tried gettin on it through google xx


----------



## mommylov

Time is totally dragging!! I wish I can hit the fast forward button for us all.. Im so glad that you are on the 2ww as well but hate that you have to go through the wait too :sad: I use First Response Early Detection but last time I used that AND Clear Blue Easy since we couldnt believe our eyes lol but in my cabinet right now are just the FR. What about you?


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> for some reason its saying the cycles page is an invalid website :S Even though i tried gettin on it through google xx

You know, I just got the same message.. The site must be down :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree.. I got a few clear blue ones, a first response one and a load of ebay cheapies, just cos im like a POAS wh**e lol! Got them everywhere, DH gets sick of seeing them everywhere lol! i know, its sad we have to wait, i wish our stomachs were like microwaves with a see through window so we could see what was happening if anything ! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAHAHAH ANGEL I ACTUALLY READ THAT OUT IN A PROPER VOICE hahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!

Love it!!

Hate the waiting game though, all i keep doing is literally crossing off the days til 2ww is over... keep scouring the internet for like 1 day past ovulation HPTS HAHA not possible i know but im desperate lol!! xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> for some reason its saying the cycles page is an invalid website :S Even though i tried gettin on it through google xx




xoxo4angel said:


> This thread has such a suspenseful storyline! (narrator Dick Tracy) "Will Jen, Jessica, Amy and Laura get their BFPs? Did Danni test too soon? (dun dun duuunnn) Are Natasha and Horsey ovulating? Does Angel have her AF? (dramatic pause) And what has happened with Bethany? (dun duh duunnnnn)...stay tuned!"
> 
> TTC = one big waiting game! Fx for some BFPs!
> 
> :dust:

:rofl: You are so right!!! All this waiting is... is... making me soo... sooooo... Hungry! LOL I really have the munchies right now :blush:

How are you doing Angel??


----------



## mommylov

ttcsecrets said:


> hahahah angel i actually read that out in a proper voice hahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love it!!
> 
> Hate the waiting game though, all i keep doing is literally crossing off the days til 2ww is over... Keep scouring the internet for like 1 day past ovulation hpts haha not possible i know but im desperate lol!! Xx

i totally did too!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAHAHAHAHA god i love it lol!! Dont know what id do without this site now! DH thinks im obsessed, as soon as im in from work its, log on, baby and bump, chat lol!! 

He did say to me that i should try not to focus too much on it as stress will delay things but i thought, well its either focus on a new pregnancy or focus on the one i lost :( Sounds awful but its helping me get through it trying for another, and im sick of everyone saying * Take a year out from trying you obviously werent meant to be a mum yet* or * Dont try again leave it a while you need to recover* and im thinking, this is me recovering!! 
xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> HAHAHAHAHA god i love it lol!! Dont know what id do without this site now! DH thinks im obsessed, as soon as im in from work its, log on, baby and bump, chat lol!!
> 
> He did say to me that i should try not to focus too much on it as stress will delay things but i thought, well its either focus on a new pregnancy or focus on the one i lost :( Sounds awful but its helping me get through it trying for another, and im sick of everyone saying * Take a year out from trying you obviously werent meant to be a mum yet* or * Dont try again leave it a while you need to recover* and im thinking, this is me recovering!!
> xx

I totally agree!! If it werent for the girls here and this forum, I would probably still be in my pj's staying hoem form work (if they didnt fire by now for not coming back for so long) and crying my eyes out and nevermind the idea of trying again! I feel so much more healthier having been on here and met you guys!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, well i have quite a few conditions so have had a lot of time off since working here and the three weeks i had after miscarriage did not help, so now ive basically been told its gonna be better for me to find a new job and resign before they fire me, so im now job searching :( I want to do a job that i enjoy or at least do something positive but theres nothing :/ xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooo ull have to let us knowAngel!
is this first AF post dnc? i honestly cant keep up either lol xxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Natasha and Amy, trying to entertain myself as I await the call from the Dr. I think I recapped us quite well. Hope I didn't have errors...it's tough keeping up! Like the voice of the narrator? Lol. It just gets in your head!
> 
> I am 98% sure :witch: showed today....she brought her friend 'Cramps' and buddy 'Headache' with her. The Dr is hopeful to pinpoint what CD I am on and said my +ve OPK could have been the estrogen surge for AF masking as LH. Jeez, my own body tricks itself! Results should be here by days end...




TTCSecrets said:


> I know, well i have quite a few conditions so have had a lot of time off since working here and the three weeks i had after miscarriage did not help, so now ive basically been told its gonna be better for me to find a new job and resign before they fire me, so im now job searching :( I want to do a job that i enjoy or at least do something positive but theres nothing :/ xx

Angel, I think you did a great job! Yay for the dr being helpful.. what a concept! Im so glad you got some answers and hopefully this means you are only a week or so away from bd-ing and trying!!!! :happydance:

Natasha, that is terrible :nope:! Can they do that? Knock you for missing work due to your conditions :saywhat:? Did you have vacation/personal time that you used?? Ugh, I hate companies like that.. that dont understand that we are humans :grr:!!!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies on my lunch break so really quick. Love u ladies! Love the new posts thanks for the laugh!! Im thinkin ill be usin clearblue maybe first response first though.

No signs of af (.)(.) throbbing though!! Hmmm so curious....


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well i had a med cert etc but they still are like being arsy, god knows why, they are a terrible company to work for really, dont understand at all, so ive decided to resign as soon as i find another job, but i need the same money because we move into our house in october so :/ And plus i dont really want to be jobless and expecting, i want to provide for my family! 

Hmm, god knows, i dont know what to do, whether to stick it out and hope i never get ill again ( cos i am a robot and i chose to be ill and miscarry etc :/ ) Or whether toactually bite the bullet, resign with a new job, but the only work i can really do is call centre work and im kind of htinking, is it better the devil i know??

And hey jen!! Hope youre okay!!! Hope works not too bad! I need to leave my job, but i need the money and no other job doing what i do offers as good a money, so i dont know, need to either get a millionnaire to fall in love with me and shower me with money for bills whilst i live with DH, or win the lottery.. To be quite honest both of those situations seem more likely htan me finding another decent paid job :/ xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Lol Angel! You tell AF! I told it too!! We dont want to see any more after this one, for at least 9/10 months thankyou!!

My first AF post DnC last week was awful :/ Dont mean to put u down but it was actually awful , surprised i got through it alive lol! Ive just done another OPK, ( obsessed i know) But it was negative, so i hope i caught a surge, or even if not, only a few days til estimated O, but its not impossible that i Od, Pregnology says that judging by my period and previous o dates and luteal phase my o day should be today! 

But does that tally up with my opks? Positive OPK yesterday and Monday and then negative today but says it should be ovulation? Is that right? Or should i have had positive OPKS today with it being ovulation or do you just get them on the lead up to O ? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Angel, so if i am indeed ovulation as my calendar and opks tell me, if i had a positive yesterday and monday, would i have ovulated already or would it be today/tomorrw would u say? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know,i thought it would take ages to get AF back but lookin at my chart, it was only two days earlier than it should of been had i never have got pregnant! Was pretty monstrous now, its giving me shivers n eebie jeebies just thinking about it *shudder* xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

So should i BD tonight or can i have a rest lol! 
I did have slightly tinted CM this morning though, might do a cervix position check when i get a minute to myself see if thats changed, xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Well i had a med cert etc but they still are like being arsy, god knows why, they are a terrible company to work for really, dont understand at all, so ive decided to resign as soon as i find another job, but i need the same money because we move into our house in october so :/ And plus i dont really want to be jobless and expecting, i want to provide for my family!
> 
> Hmm, god knows, i dont know what to do, whether to stick it out and hope i never get ill again ( cos i am a robot and i chose to be ill and miscarry etc :/ ) Or whether toactually bite the bullet, resign with a new job, but the only work i can really do is call centre work and im kind of htinking, is it better the devil i know??
> 
> And hey jen!! Hope youre okay!!! Hope works not too bad! I need to leave my job, but i need the money and no other job doing what i do offers as good a money, so i dont know, need to either get a millionnaire to fall in love with me and shower me with money for bills whilst i live with DH, or win the lottery.. To be quite honest both of those situations seem more likely htan me finding another decent paid job :/ xx

UGh!!! I went through a similar situation in that we moved here and I got a job within the first week I started looking.. Didnt like it so I left but not before I found this job first. So left that job and then started this one the next day. I have NEVER done that before or ever used an agency or anything until I moved out here. We were having our house built and we wanted to start ttc so I too wanted to make sure I had a job and wanted to contribute financially. I pray and just know that everything will work out for you hun.. fx for a peaceful, fun, BETTER job for you!!! :thumbup:

Angel, I thought the 6 weeks post op was the LONGEST WAIT EVER! 4 weeks came, no af... then 4 weeks and 4 days.. then 5 weeks... I felt like I was counting down the minutes at this point. I kept calling my dr and she just kept saying "its coming, it can take 4-8 weeks" and then BOOM! She came 6 weeks on the dot. Hang tight.. she's coming! I know we are all wishing her your way!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> So should i BD tonight or can i have a rest lol!
> I did have slightly tinted CM this morning though, might do a cervix position check when i get a minute to myself see if thats changed, xx

:sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: :sex: I say BD!! 

Im kind of scared that I didnt do enough and wish I bd'd a few more nights :cry: Now Im starting to second guess.... :huh: :wacko:


----------



## mommylov

I think I shouldve bd more :dohh::cry:

9/5 AF ended :wohoo:
9/6 :sex:
9/7 :nope:
9/8 :sex:
9/9 :sex:
9/10 :nope:
9/11 :sex:
9/12 :sex: 
9/13 :sex:
9/14 :sex: 
9/15 - 9/18 :nope:

I think I got enough in before my greenest day which was sat. I hope I had enough swimmers in there to catch the eggy [-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







Cycles.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys natasha that is right regards pos opk and O being day after, it is 12-36 (poss 48) hrs after ur positive that u Ov so BD like a mad thing now :) ha ha enjoy xx
thats horrible about ur job, my friend worked in a call centre here and he was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes , the kind u inject for, he was out sick twice and they told him same as u, he was told one more strike as they put it and ur out so he should leave before they had to fire him!!!! awfull, he ended up leaving and being hospitalised later cos of it xxxxx best o luck whichever u decide babe xxxxx fx for something decent f or u xxxxx

angel , ha ha , i did the voice too when i read it out. very good :)

jen fx hon, my boobs r sore too and mine never ever get sore, my tummy feels funny too, my body better not be tricking me cos i really feel this is my month xxxx fx for us all xxxxxxxxxx

amy , how u chick hope the wait goes fast honey xxx

danni, horsey, jessica and bethany hi xxxxxx
hope i didnt miss anyone xxxxxxxxxxx love ye xxxxxxxxxxx

oh and yes i agree we r moving forward, not backwards , thats gotta be a good thing xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> I think I shouldve bd more :dohh::cry:
> 
> 9/5 AF ended :wohoo:
> 9/6 :sex:
> 9/7 :nope:
> 9/8 :sex:
> 9/9 :sex:
> 9/10 :nope:
> 9/11 :sex:
> 9/12 :sex:
> 9/13 :sex:
> 9/14 :sex:
> 9/15 - 9/18 :nope:
> 
> I think I got enough in before my greenest day which was sat. I hope I had enough swimmers in there to catch the eggy [-o&lt;

Oooohh you did plenty of :sex: !! Im sure youve caught that eggy!!!! Really keeping everything crossed for you bab!!! xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Natasha!! 

You think so? I didnt do too much too early? :oops:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive literally :sex: every night since Monday last week! And i keep feeling dizzy all the time and shattered isnt the word so once it gets to like 8pm im ready to go bed and :sex: but hes not tired and isnt ready lol (only likes to BD at night when everyones in bed asleep cos we live with his family and have done for a year hence needing this house in two weeks) So :sex: isnt as spontaneous and unplanned as we would like at the moment and i need a night off but if i O today i should really :sex: today and tomorrow then rest i would imagine! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

lilesMom said:


> hi guys natasha that is right regards pos opk and O being day after, it is 12-36 (poss 48) hrs after ur positive that u Ov so BD like a mad thing now :) ha ha enjoy xx
> thats horrible about ur job, my friend worked in a call centre here and he was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes , the kind u inject for, he was out sick twice and they told him same as u, he was told one more strike as they put it and ur out so he should leave before they had to fire him!!!! awfull, he ended up leaving and being hospitalised later cos of it xxxxx best o luck whichever u decide babe xxxxx fx for something decent f or u xxxxx
> 
> angel , ha ha , i did the voice too when i read it out. very good :)
> 
> jen fx hon, my boobs r sore too and mine never ever get sore, my tummy feels funny too, my body better not be tricking me cos i really feel this is my month xxxx fx for us all xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> amy , how u chick hope the wait goes fast honey xxx
> 
> danni, horsey, jessica and bethany hi xxxxxx
> hope i didnt miss anyone xxxxxxxxxxx love ye xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oh and yes i agree we r moving forward, not backwards , thats gotta be a good thing xxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah so that would make sense, if you can detect a surge upto 48 hours before i probably caught the start of my surge monday, the last of it yesterday, and then possible 0 today, which agrees with my chart, but im worried because ive heard if you do ovulate on cd 10/11 it makes a bad egg ( sorry to put it that way ) and im just thinking well, im sure i o'd on CD10 with angel baby and i lost him :/ xxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think today and tomorrow atleast.. if you O today. That way you are certain to cover all ground! :thumbup:

Oye.. I am sooo paranoid now that I really messed up this cycle :dohh: I really wish I :sex: on sat and sun :cry:


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> This thread has such a suspenseful storyline! (narrator Dick Tracy) "Will Jen, Jessica, Amy and Laura get their BFPs? Did Danni test too soon? (dun dun duuunnn) Are Natasha and Horsey ovulating? Does Angel have her AF? (dramatic pause) And what has happened with Bethany? (dun duh duunnnnn)...stay tuned!"
> 
> TTC = one big waiting game! Fx for some BFPs!
> 
> :dust:

:rofl: that really made me lol haha im goin back to catching up now brb :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> hi guys natasha that is right regards pos opk and O being day after, it is 12-36 (poss 48) hrs after ur positive that u Ov so BD like a mad thing now :) ha ha enjoy xx
> thats horrible about ur job, my friend worked in a call centre here and he was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes , the kind u inject for, he was out sick twice and they told him same as u, he was told one more strike as they put it and ur out so he should leave before they had to fire him!!!! awfull, he ended up leaving and being hospitalised later cos of it xxxxx best o luck whichever u decide babe xxxxx fx for something decent f or u xxxxx
> 
> angel , ha ha , i did the voice too when i read it out. very good :)
> 
> jen fx hon, my boobs r sore too and mine never ever get sore, my tummy feels funny too, my body better not be tricking me cos i really feel this is my month xxxx fx for us all xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> amy , how u chick hope the wait goes fast honey xxx
> 
> danni, horsey, jessica and bethany hi xxxxxx
> hope i didnt miss anyone xxxxxxxxxxx love ye xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> oh and yes i agree we r moving forward, not backwards , thats gotta be a good thing xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah so that would make sense, if you can detect a surge upto 48 hours before i probably caught the start of my surge monday, the last of it yesterday, and then possible 0 today, which agrees with my chart, but im worried because ive heard if you do ovulate on cd 10/11 it makes a bad egg ( sorry to put it that way ) and im just thinking well, im sure i o'd on CD10 with angel baby and i lost him :/ xxxxClick to expand...

I wouldnt worry about that. We conceived our angel baby on cd 14-16 and lost her :cry: I think its just the luck of the draw for lack of a better term


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> I think today and tomorrow atleast.. if you O today. That way you are certain to cover all ground! :thumbup:
> 
> Oye.. I am sooo paranoid now that I really messed up this cycle :dohh: I really wish I :sex: on sat and sun :cry:

Oh gosh more :sex: lol! I think ill do it today and tomorrow then have a rest, and then start doing it on Saturday again in case O is next week not this week. Oops that means ill only have Friday night off :| Ill be all :sex: out! 


Ooo no think positive :thumbup:!!!! Sperm lives for a few days anyway doesnt it, when is it you Od again sorry i keep losing track? xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I think today and tomorrow atleast.. if you O today. That way you are certain to cover all ground! :thumbup:
> 
> Oye.. I am sooo paranoid now that I really messed up this cycle :dohh: I really wish I :sex: on sat and sun :cry:
> 
> Oh gosh more :sex: lol! I think ill do it today and tomorrow then have a rest, and then start doing it on Saturday again in case O is next week not this week. Oops that means ill only have Friday night off :| Ill be all :sex: out!
> 
> 
> Ooo no think positive :thumbup:!!!! Sperm lives for a few days anyway doesnt it, when is it you Od again sorry i keep losing track? xxClick to expand...

I think sat :shrug: That was my greenest day according to my chart (I attached it below)
 



Attached Files:







Cycles.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lilesMom

i missed the whole of page 270, whoops, ay its more nb to do it before than after Ov, we only do both to cover all bases ha ha, u be fine , u have done loads xxx
natasha i prob would tonight and tomro just cos :) :) good luck x
and like amy said i dont think thats what matters, it just happens sometime unfort, i BD only on day 12 last time i got pregnant and should have been fine if that was the case :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Nooo i think youll be fine you know, especially if you dtd on friday, im sure little swimmers would last even if you didnt O til monday, im sure of it, i feel positive :) So we are in the same 2ww really , well you a few days ahead obviously if my o isnt til today. Im using pregnology calendar now and it states today is o. . Just need DH to come home now and baby dance with me :) 

But i am positive you didnt mess it up this cycle! xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

right think im caught up now, woke up today feeling like af might be coming :cry: so ive winter cleaned my house today ive not stopped all day completely gutted the place invited my friend round for dinner and baked a yummy chocolate cake so was very successful in taking my mind off :witch: still no sign yet but it normally starts during the night only 4 more days till i can test again, im hoping if i dont get my bfp this month then af hurrys up coz its been 6 weeks tomorrow since my d&c and i think i'll go mad if it takes much longer :dohh: 

anyway ive just sat down and have a couple of hours till hubby gets home hows everyones day been?? xx


----------



## lilesMom

im beat, im off to bed, nt peeps xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

danni i hope not chick, but like u say if she is gonna some wouldnt she hurry up!! :) 
when i was preg first time, i felt like my af was comin for ages but it never came i got my bfp instead :)


----------



## xxserendipity

lilesMom said:


> danni i hope not chick, but like u say if she is gonna some wouldnt she hurry up!! :)
> when i was preg first time, i felt like my af was comin for ages but it never came i got my bfp instead :)

hopefully that will be the same for me i keep squeezing my boobs coz thats normally my first sign i always get sore boobs but not happened yet, my hubby keeps looking at me like im mental haha x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Night Liles!

Aww i hope AF or BFP comes!! only 4 more days hang in there!!! i was like that, i really wanted a bfp and i know it sounds mad but i was equally as happy to see my AF! Felt like a new beginning kind of, in a TTC way anyway, like starting again... ooo i hope you get a BFP but an AF would be good too! At least you would know where youre at ! I hope you are a lucky one and o'd before first af post dnc, i am positive i didnt o at all between dnc and af :( 

I really hope you do and i hope the results get put on here sharpish in 4 days!!
Your day sounds busy! Where was my chocolate cake?!!?
Mine was crap, with work telling me to basically find a new job or get fired and people talking behind my back about me having time off again and apparently taking the company for a ride ( yeah, having a MC is taking the company for a ride:| ) And ive got home, DH is working again so im just sat on my own waiting for him to come home and sat chatting on here :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Nooo i think youll be fine you know, especially if you dtd on friday, im sure little swimmers would last even if you didnt O til monday, im sure of it, i feel positive :) So we are in the same 2ww really , well you a few days ahead obviously if my o isnt til today. Im using pregnology calendar now and it states today is o. . Just need DH to come home now and baby dance with me :)
> 
> But i am positive you didnt mess it up this cycle! xxx




lilesMom said:


> im beat, im off to bed, nt peeps xxxxxxx

Thanks girls, that gives me hope again :hugs: [-o&lt;

Dani, I felt the same way and same thing happened to me that Laura mentioned.. I got a :bfp: so you never know hun!!! Dont lose faith!

Good night Laura, sleep tight! :hugs::sleep:


----------



## TTCSecrets

:thumbup:


xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> danni i hope not chick, but like u say if she is gonna some wouldnt she hurry up!! :)
> when i was preg first time, i felt like my af was comin for ages but it never came i got my bfp instead :)
> 
> hopefully that will be the same for me i keep squeezing my boobs coz thats normally my first sign i always get sore boobs but not happened yet, my hubby keeps looking at me like im mental haha xClick to expand...

HAHAH YOU MADE ME LAUGH! YOu are hte exact same as me, first thing i noticed was my nipples were so tender i didnt even dare wash them in the shower! ( i did obviously i didnt have gross mouldy nipples for weeks lol ) But it really hurt, felt like i was pushing a bruise whenever i touched my boobs, so i know every day ill be doing the * Hey hubby touch my boob and see if i slap you * test lol


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> danni i hope not chick, but like u say if she is gonna some wouldnt she hurry up!! :)
> when i was preg first time, i felt like my af was comin for ages but it never came i got my bfp instead :)
> 
> hopefully that will be the same for me i keep squeezing my boobs coz thats normally my first sign i always get sore boobs but not happened yet, my hubby keeps looking at me like im mental haha xClick to expand...

Ive been poking and squeezing too! lol DH looks at me and gets excited for bd :holly: which was great last week but this week Im so tired but have to give in. Dont want him to think I only want him for his swimmers!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> danni i hope not chick, but like u say if she is gonna some wouldnt she hurry up!! :)
> when i was preg first time, i felt like my af was comin for ages but it never came i got my bfp instead :)
> 
> hopefully that will be the same for me i keep squeezing my boobs coz thats normally my first sign i always get sore boobs but not happened yet, my hubby keeps looking at me like im mental haha xClick to expand...
> 
> HAHAH YOU MADE ME LAUGH! YOu are hte exact same as me, first thing i noticed was my nipples were so tender i didnt even dare wash them in the shower! ( i did obviously i didnt have gross mouldy nipples for weeks lol ) But it really hurt, felt like i was pushing a bruise whenever i touched my boobs, so i know every day ill be doing the * Hey hubby touch my boob and see if i slap you * test lolClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## xxserendipity

night night Laura sweet dreams and another day closer tomorrow :hugs:

Natasha thats so unfair companys these days only think of the bottom line they have no care for their staff although im pretty sure if they fire u u could take them to a tribunal dont let them bully u into leaving unless u want to coz sounds like thats what they are tryin to do coz they know they cant legally fire u :hugs:

Thanks Amy hopefully i'll wake up with sore boobs tomorrow rather than af xx


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> night night Laura sweet dreams and another day closer tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Natasha thats so unfair companys these days only think of the bottom line they have no care for their staff although im pretty sure if they fire u u could take them to a tribunal dont let them bully u into leaving unless u want to coz sounds like thats what they are tryin to do coz they know they cant legally fire u :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Amy hopefully i'll wake up with sore boobs tomorrow rather than af xx

FX and cant wait for the morning when you tell us your (.)(.) are hurting! :thumbup:


I agree... Natasha they cant just fire just because. Even "at will" employers have to follow legal protocol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah, i mean i hate my job anyway but i never let it show, my work is always top notch and when im there i do three times as much work as nyone else on my salary, overworked underpaid i believe the expression is :)

Im hoping you get sore boobs instead of af too :D im also hoping that symptom i will start experiencing in the near weeks, how soon after fertilisation/ovulation is it when u get symptoms? im sure with angel baby i got sore boobs literally about 9dpo :/ strange huh, especially since many people say its impossible to get symptoms that early xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> I know!! Hope we can all go from TTC buddies to Bump buddies!! Would be awesome!
> 
> I keep hoping that over the next week or so ill keep checking on here and see all the :bfp: signs everywhere flashing at me like christmas lights!!:happydance:
> 
> Yeah, i assume im in the 2ww, considering im now getting negative OPKs etc, although doesnt mean ive ovulated, will soon know i guess, ill just keep bding every other night for the next week..
> 
> I mean i have a routine blood test for anemia on the 4th October so would imagine whether i ovulated a few days ago or not til next week it still MAY pick something up :D
> 
> When can you test?
> 
> Ive found a great ovulation caledar, i cant use FF its too high tech for me, but on pregnology.com it says i should be in 2ww now, so FX!
> 
> When can you test ? xxx

Thanks for the link :flower:, I just went there it says Im ov today!! And my husband won't be home till later tonight!:growlmad: Soon I will be in 2ww along with all of you.


----------



## jen435

So much activity today like always! :) angel yay for af!!! She knew doctor appt was comin so she gave in. Youll be tcc soon!! Woohoo!

Natasha so sorry about your job. Can they really do that??? I thought it was illegal. Ill call your state and find out your rights. Work was exhausting. Hygiene takes a toll on me so its hard to tell if its my job af or possibly being pg.... My back and legs are killer so are my boobs. Stomach weird cant explain it. My hands and arms hurt to. Im achy head to toe. Im thinking of cashing my check and sneaking in a massage. But its not good if ur pg i dont think so i wont just incase. Havent bought any pg tests yet. Thinkin to tom but scared its too early since cd 27 and i think 5dpo... Could be more idk all my cycles are usually 28/29 days.but think i really ovulated late...

Laura yay for symptoms!!! Fxd im soo excited for you!!! Cant wait til u decide to test! :)


----------



## horseypants

aw, i love the new pictures. i'm annoyed at my body today though cause i think this may be a loooooooooooooooong or anovulatory cycle. im already planning out how to get my doctor to deal with it for me. i expected to have o-ed by now and isntead i got a very briefly positive opk one morning and my temp has since gone down not up. all neg opks now.......... i know what i have to do is see the doc, end this cycle, lose weight and keep trying. but it SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! i was suppose to be due december 1. it will kill me to not be prego. that's my second due date too. i dont even remember the first anymore which maybe is a good thing oh snap. i remember conception date now. that was september 15, 2011. this really sucks. i want to be remembering my baby's first birthday party, not this crap. i want to have a baby yesterday.


----------



## jen435

Hugs horseypants me too :( my surge was short this month and i had no temp rises at all. Does that mean im out too?? Hang in there your lo is coming. My due date is oct 15 2012 so im praying its some how it :( :hug: stay strong


----------



## Storked

Hey ladies briefly dropping in to say that I STILL am without Internet. They fixed something outside though so that we can finally get signal and will hopefully send an inside guy to set things up tomorrow.

Love you girls! :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Hey ladies briefly dropping in to say that I STILL am without Internet. They fixed something outside though so that we can finally get signal and will hopefully send an inside guy to set things up tomorrow.
> 
> Love you girls! :dust:

Come back soon Bethany! We all miss you here!:hugs:


----------



## xxserendipity

mornin girls still no :witch: 3 more days till:test: 

Jen ive never heard that about massage :wacko: hubby used to give me massages all the time when i was pregnant with Leo, FX all ur aches and pains will all be a lovely :baby: 

Horsey FX u ovulate soon :hugs:

Bethany stupid internet people tell them to sort it out we need u!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

So glad AF not shown her ugly face for you!

Bethany , hurry backkkk!!!

Horsey i too hope you get the O soon, fingers crossed!

Yeah Jen they are being idiots at work, actually making me get up crying every morning its getting me down :(

Aarons im so glad you are O! Get your husband back and into bed lol catch that egg!!! 

Everyone else how are u all doing today?

By pregnology.com i am now in 2ww , i think, if not , o on sunday, yay! not long either way, just gotta be positive!


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> So glad AF not shown her ugly face for you!
> 
> Bethany , hurry backkkk!!!
> 
> Horsey i too hope you get the O soon, fingers crossed!
> 
> Yeah Jen they are being idiots at work, actually making me get up crying every morning its getting me down :(
> 
> Aarons im so glad you are O! Get your husband back and into bed lol catch that egg!!!
> 
> Everyone else how are u all doing today?
> 
> By pregnology.com i am now in 2ww , i think, if not , o on sunday, yay! not long either way, just gotta be positive!

we are gonna be in 2ww around the same time!! Its going to be so hard to wait. So sorry about the idiots at your work. :growlmad: You shouldnt have to put up with any negativity, especially now!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> mornin girls still no :witch: 3 more days till:test:
> 
> Jen ive never heard that about massage :wacko: hubby used to give me massages all the time when i was pregnant with Leo, FX all ur aches and pains will all be a lovely :baby:
> 
> Horsey FX u ovulate soon :hugs:
> 
> Bethany stupid internet people tell them to sort it out we need u!!!!!!!!

fx you get that bfp!! We need some bfps here!! So we can all look forward to those nice pregnancy massages by our hubbies!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Tell me about it aarons they are really starting to do my head in!

Yeah we are! I think there a couple in 2ww, a couple waiting for AF and a couple very near testing so we are all not far off eachother! All of us future bump buddies me thinks!!

Im gonna test on October 2nd as thats when my chart says i have a good chance of testing positive by then, but i also have a blood test on 4th october so didnt know whether to just leave it so i dont get disheartened by BFNs and keep testing, and just wait for hte blood test to tell me yes or no :/ Hmmm... 

Plus im sick of going into shops looking like a crazy woman buying packs and packs of pregnancy tests, i feel like one of them girls who is trying ot baby trap somebody lol!

I just wanna see those two glimmery lines after ive peed it is definitely an addiction! xx


----------



## xxserendipity

ooo Natasha thats the day after mt birthday :happydance: 

still no sore boobs though :( so not sure which way this month is gonna go iykwim x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah i know what u mean, thats the first thing i noticed, and because i have reallllyy small boobs,theyve never hurt in my life, and my DH has a habit of running past me and pinching them jokingly, not hard obviously, but i remember when i first got pregnant and he did it, i literally slapped him out of instinct god it hurt..

SO i think i will be looking out for that too, but dont get down about it!! The symptoms could be differnet every time! You never know! Just keep thinking about that BFP!

I think having no symptoms is better than having hopeful symptoms if u know what i mean, like imagining smyptoms! Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I waited all day for my husband to come home so we could bd, and just for him to not be able to "perform" because he says sex has turned into a chore. This would have been the 4th time in our whole marriage that we have ever bd for the purpose of conceiving. We have just started ttc this month, and now the day that I am probably most fertile, he says there is too much pressure on him. I hardly even bother him to bd, but today was so important. Now I don't know what to do :growlmad:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hmm well if youve done it for a few days prior im sure theres still a very good chance! Ive bd every night for about 10 days now and i am exhausted, as in yesterday at work i cried and went home to the doctors because all i do is go to wor, come home at 4, sleep til 7, get up watch soaps, have dinner, and go back to bed after chatting on here

Im positive for you! See the way ive done it is ive not told my DH at all when im ovulating and he doesnt understand like how long after your AF it is when you ovulate, ( i spent an hour last night in bed explaining my cervix position and CM, he was amazed lol! )
SO he never knows if i am genuinely In The Mood or if its baby dancing haha , some people have said that is sneaky but i said well it takes the pressure off and addsthe love back in, because we usually have sex every day anyway ( have done since a few months after we got together haha ) SO its not naything unusual for him to see me wanting sex 4/5/6/7 times a week xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

aaronswoman79 said:


> I waited all day for my husband to come home so we could bd, and just for him to not be able to "perform" because he says sex has turned into a chore. This would have been the 4th time in our whole marriage that we have ever bd for the purpose of conceiving. We have just started ttc this month, and now the day that I am probably most fertile, he says there is too much pressure on him. I hardly even bother him to bd, but today was so important. Now I don't know what to do :growlmad:

awww hunni :hugs: thats a bit unfair of him maybe he's a bit worried about the possibility of another mc when u fall again, i know my hubby had serious doubts about us tryin again coz it makes him feel so helpless when something goes wrong coz he cant help iykwim sometimes its a bit much for our men :cry: xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Suppose id better get to work then :/
Not looking forward to it in the least..
And also you all remember me telling you about my insensitive cousin trying for a baby with a married man? Well she is really symptom wishing, she text me yesterday saying, ohh i feel sick as hell is it morning sickness and ohhh my boobs are hurting ohhh i feel tired, and im like SHUT THE F*** UP RIGHT NOW I DONT WANNA KNOW, sounds awful and i should be happy for her but im really not :/ is that horrible of me??

Ill catch up when im home guys have a nice day my girlies xxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Suppose id better get to work then :/
> Not looking forward to it in the least..
> And also you all remember me telling you about my insensitive cousin trying for a baby with a married man? Well she is really symptom wishing, she text me yesterday saying, ohh i feel sick as hell is it morning sickness and ohhh my boobs are hurting ohhh i feel tired, and im like SHUT THE F*** UP RIGHT NOW I DONT WANNA KNOW, sounds awful and i should be happy for her but im really not :/ is that horrible of me??
> 
> Ill catch up when im home guys have a nice day my girlies xxxx

no hun thats not unfair at all infact its extremely unfair of her imo not just coz she's tryin to get pregnant with someone elses husband but to keep goin on to u about it when she knows what u've been through is sooo out of order grrrr im pissed off for u :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> for some reason its saying the cycles page is an invalid website :S Even though i tried gettin on it through google xx

Natasha, site is back up now... just fyi! :winkwink:


----------



## xxserendipity

afternoon Amy hows u today? xx


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> aw, i love the new pictures. i'm annoyed at my body today though cause i think this may be a loooooooooooooooong or anovulatory cycle. im already planning out how to get my doctor to deal with it for me. i expected to have o-ed by now and isntead i got a very briefly positive opk one morning and my temp has since gone down not up. all neg opks now.......... i know what i have to do is see the doc, end this cycle, lose weight and keep trying. but it SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!! i was suppose to be due december 1. it will kill me to not be prego. that's my second due date too. i dont even remember the first anymore which maybe is a good thing oh snap. i remember conception date now. that was september 15, 2011. this really sucks. i want to be remembering my baby's first birthday party, not this crap. i want to have a baby yesterday.




xxserendipity said:


> mornin girls still no :witch: 3 more days till:test:
> 
> Jen ive never heard that about massage :wacko: hubby used to give me massages all the time when i was pregnant with Leo, FX all ur aches and pains will all be a lovely :baby:
> 
> Horsey FX u ovulate soon :hugs:
> 
> Bethany stupid internet people tell them to sort it out we need u!!!!!!!!

Horsey, So sorry about O hun... I hope the dr has some answers for you!!

Danni, hiya hun!! Yay no AF last night!!!!! :happydance: Testing in 3 days.. woo hoo!!!! :thumbup:

Jen, I too have never heard that massages can hurt you so long as you let them know that you are trying to conceive or are possibly pg already. Thats what I do when I go and then just make sure to stay away from certain areas and use light pressure in other areas. You enjoy a nice rub if you want hun! :flower:

Bethany, hi babe!! :wave: Tell these stupid internet people they really need to get this all sorted out asap.. we need you back and miss you tons! :hugs:

Laura, hi!!!!! How are you doing and feeling??? Testing is just around the corner for ya.. yay!!! :happydance:

TTC, Im so sorry about your cousin.. grr :growlmad:! I dont ever wish ill on anyone but I really wish for her to have a reality check. Stay strong and dont kill her or anything! Having babies in jail doesnt sound like a good idea. lol

Hi to anyone I missed and a big heaping daily dose of :dust: to my girls!!!


----------



## jen435

Thanks ladies! Dh massaged me so im kinda better today. Lots of pressure pains in my tummy. Strange dreams about a bunch of girls hiding a pup in a bookbag and taking it to classes... There where tons of stairs in the dream. I havent dreamed in january.... Kinda missed it. We are having our septic pumped and i dont want to get out of bed. Wish dh would deal w the men. 

Bethany come back!!!! We misssssssss you!!!! :hug: how are you? Darn internet guys!!!! Fix it already we miss our bethany!!!!

Laura have you tested?? How u feeling??? Fxd for you! :dust:

Ill be back as soon as i can!


----------



## jen435

Natasha if she gets a bfp ill be livid!!!! Grr she makes me angry!!! Dont let her stress you though! Youll have ur baby!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys thanks jen and amy xxxx
i tested this morn :) still bfn but last time i only got faint line on day af was due so it doesnt tell me anything really, just wishing next few days away now :) :)
how ye all , lots o love, 
welcome back for ur brief visit bethany, looking foward to u being back :)


----------



## mommylov

random question... do you guys have this huge Anne Klien add at the top of your baby bump screen? Its blocking lots of stuff for me and I cant get it to go away :growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys thanks jen and amy xxxx
> i tested this morn :) still bfn but last time i only got faint line on day af was due so it doesnt tell me anything really, just wishing next few days away now :) :)
> how ye all , lots o love,
> welcome back for ur brief visit bethany, looking foward to u being back :)

Dont get discouraged... youll get that :bfp: by the end of this week! :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

no amy i dont, silly adds :) try task master if u cant turn it off, hit ctrl, alt and del together to bring it up and pick task master, it lets u close things u dont want open that r refusing to close :) xx
im grand , im just impatient, either i am preg or something is gonna be wrong with af cos im still gettin that funny feeling, its not sore at all , i did feel like this when got bfp last time so fx :) gettin fed up o waiting cos im afraid il build up my hopes too much :) :)
i have my gynae scan next week anyway so il know for sure pretty soon :) xxx
any news ? xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> random question... do you guys have this huge Anne Klien add at the top of your baby bump screen? Its blocking lots of stuff for me and I cant get it to go away :growlmad:

aww hunni i have a good feeling about u fx im right i know exactly how u feel im dying to test again but i think if i can wait till sunday i'll know 100% one way or another then x:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i brought my mom to hosp today , she had to get her heart checked , all good thank god, just high blood pressure, so she been giving tablets to control, it :)
great its somthing controllable :) 
my niece is stil overdue , she only forgot her phone the last day, i cant wait to see her baby :) she is like my sis :)


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> random question... do you guys have this huge Anne Klien add at the top of your baby bump screen? Its blocking lots of stuff for me and I cant get it to go away :growlmad:
> 
> aww hunni i have a good feeling about u fx im right i know exactly how u feel im dying to test again but i think if i can wait till sunday i'll know 100% one way or another then x:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks sweetie, i be so so happy if its right :) ye prob hear me screaming from there, (in agood way :) ) xxxxxxxx fx for u too honey xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

the pregnology site said tomor may show up bfp but only might so i donno if i should wait till sun r keep trying :)


----------



## mommylov

I cant wait to see a ton of :bfp: here!!! :wohoo:

Nothing for me.. just waiting :juggle: Trying to do things to keep my mind off of it. I dont really have any symptoms that I know of. Anytime I DO feel something, I just convince myself its not due to pg. Congestion = allergies/sick... cramps=pms symptoms, tired=not enough sleep, bloody noses= dry due to allergies... things like that. I really wish I :sex: two more days so I dont know if I ruined my chances this month by misscalculating.. :shrug: I guess time will only tell


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girlies!!

Glad your mom is ok Laura, was this just a routine check or did something happen? Im sure your sister is just sooo anxious for this baby to come already! heheh fx for her!

FX for you and everyone too!!!


----------



## lilesMom

amy, has chest pain and shortness of breath for long while, they did bucketloads of tests and high blood pressure all they found so all good xxxx thanks chick.
my niece name is amie too :) :)
im sure ur fine honey, before is more nb than after xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy, has chest pain and shortness of breath for long while, they did bucketloads of tests and high blood pressure all they found so all good xxxx thanks chick.
> my niece name is amie too :) :)
> im sure ur fine honey, before is more nb than after xxxxxx

Oh good!!! High blood pressure is no joke too though.. my mil as it too and had a stint put in for a clocgged artery a year or 2 ago so very scary. I hope she stays healthy and well!

Love your nieces name! heheheh


----------



## jen435

Laura so Glad your moms okay! Thank goodness for science. Aww your poor "sister"!!! Amie please enter the world ppl want to meet you!!! Her mom must be offly comfy....

Sounds promising laura! Im sooo excited for you!!!

Amy i think your okay you had lots of bd so im sure you nailed it. Lets just hope that egh dropped!!! 

Laura i know that feelingyou have i have it to but keep think maybe af is going to creep up some how... Af is due tom or sat.... I get it in am so guess time will tell. Dh is very very excited. He is like liam please tell god to bring us your sister (he wants a girl) but w wants a boy too. Weare happy either wau.

Amy use mobile version you wont have any ads ccome up at all!

Lovely ladies :dust: for all bfps coming soon!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all just played catch up, even though my mind is boggled from work so i doubt ive actually taken any of it in :/ 

How are you all?? I know, i know this sounds awful but i did smile a little bit when my cousin text me and said she has spoted today, i thought ooo please be AF , thats horrible isnt it :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> no amy i dont, silly adds :) try task master if u cant turn it off, hit ctrl, alt and del together to bring it up and pick task master, it lets u close things u dont want open that r refusing to close :) xx
> im grand , im just impatient, either i am preg or something is gonna be wrong with af cos im still gettin that funny feeling, its not sore at all , i did feel like this when got bfp last time so fx :) gettin fed up o waiting cos im afraid il build up my hopes too much :) :)
> i have my gynae scan next week anyway so il know for sure pretty soon :) xxx
> any news ? xxx




jen435 said:


> Laura so Glad your moms okay! Thank goodness for science. Aww your poor "sister"!!! Amie please enter the world ppl want to meet you!!! Her mom must be offly comfy....
> 
> Sounds promising laura! Im sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> Amy i think your okay you had lots of bd so im sure you nailed it. Lets just hope that egh dropped!!!
> 
> Laura i know that feelingyou have i have it to but keep think maybe af is going to creep up some how... Af is due tom or sat.... I get it in am so guess time will tell. Dh is very very excited. He is like liam please tell god to bring us your sister (he wants a girl) but w wants a boy too. Weare happy either wau.
> 
> Amy use mobile version you wont have any ads ccome up at all!
> 
> Lovely ladies :dust: for all bfps coming soon!!!

Grr these adds are driving me nuts! They use to just be small and stay the top but htis is blocking part of my page and does it on my phone too so I think its something with the site. It sucks that I cant better explain this issue but I did send them note.. Makes me think I cant see things up at the top including some posts :nope: So if I miss anything.. Im so sorry :cry:

I really hope so too. I dont know why I have gone into this doubltful place for me. I have so much hope and confidence for you girls but when it comes to myself, I just dont right now. :cry:


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> no amy i dont, silly adds :) try task master if u cant turn it off, hit ctrl, alt and del together to bring it up and pick task master, it lets u close things u dont want open that r refusing to close :) xx
> im grand , im just impatient, either i am preg or something is gonna be wrong with af cos im still gettin that funny feeling, its not sore at all , i did feel like this when got bfp last time so fx :) gettin fed up o waiting cos im afraid il build up my hopes too much :) :)
> i have my gynae scan next week anyway so il know for sure pretty soon :) xxx
> any news ? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Laura so Glad your moms okay! Thank goodness for science. Aww your poor "sister"!!! Amie please enter the world ppl want to meet you!!! Her mom must be offly comfy....
> 
> Sounds promising laura! Im sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> Amy i think your okay you had lots of bd so im sure you nailed it. Lets just hope that egh dropped!!!
> 
> Laura i know that feelingyou have i have it to but keep think maybe af is going to creep up some how... Af is due tom or sat.... I get it in am so guess time will tell. Dh is very very excited. He is like liam please tell god to bring us your sister (he wants a girl) but w wants a boy too. Weare happy either wau.
> 
> Amy use mobile version you wont have any ads ccome up at all!
> 
> Lovely ladies :dust: for all bfps coming soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Grr these adds are driving me nuts! They use to just be small and stay the top but htis is blocking part of my page and does it on my phone too so I think its something with the site. It sucks that I cant better explain this issue but I did send them note.. Makes me think I cant see things up at the top including some posts :nope: So if I miss anything.. Im so sorry :cry:
> 
> I really hope so too. I dont know why I have gone into this doubltful place for me. I have so much hope and confidence for you girls but when it comes to myself, I just dont right now. :cry:Click to expand...

Aww no babe!! You are the same as me i keep doubting it and feeling really positive for everyone else!! Keep your chin up, i think its a case of finding a balance between completely believing you are pregnant and completely thinking you arent , you will get your BFP babe!! When u testing again? Im gonna have to make a list and write down everyones current update lol!! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And i still cant get on cycles page :( xxx


----------



## jen435

Amy go to mobile mode on this website youll have no ads :)


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> no amy i dont, silly adds :) try task master if u cant turn it off, hit ctrl, alt and del together to bring it up and pick task master, it lets u close things u dont want open that r refusing to close :) xx
> im grand , im just impatient, either i am preg or something is gonna be wrong with af cos im still gettin that funny feeling, its not sore at all , i did feel like this when got bfp last time so fx :) gettin fed up o waiting cos im afraid il build up my hopes too much :) :)
> i have my gynae scan next week anyway so il know for sure pretty soon :) xxx
> any news ? xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Laura so Glad your moms okay! Thank goodness for science. Aww your poor "sister"!!! Amie please enter the world ppl want to meet you!!! Her mom must be offly comfy....
> 
> Sounds promising laura! Im sooo excited for you!!!
> 
> Amy i think your okay you had lots of bd so im sure you nailed it. Lets just hope that egh dropped!!!
> 
> Laura i know that feelingyou have i have it to but keep think maybe af is going to creep up some how... Af is due tom or sat.... I get it in am so guess time will tell. Dh is very very excited. He is like liam please tell god to bring us your sister (he wants a girl) but w wants a boy too. Weare happy either wau.
> 
> Amy use mobile version you wont have any ads ccome up at all!
> 
> Lovely ladies :dust: for all bfps coming soon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Grr these adds are driving me nuts! They use to just be small and stay the top but htis is blocking part of my page and does it on my phone too so I think its something with the site. It sucks that I cant better explain this issue but I did send them note.. Makes me think I cant see things up at the top including some posts :nope: So if I miss anything.. Im so sorry :cry:
> 
> I really hope so too. I dont know why I have gone into this doubltful place for me. I have so much hope and confidence for you girls but when it comes to myself, I just dont right now. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww no babe!! You are the same as me i keep doubting it and feeling really positive for everyone else!! Keep your chin up, i think its a case of finding a balance between completely believing you are pregnant and completely thinking you arent , you will get your BFP babe!! When u testing again? Im gonna have to make a list and write down everyones current update lol!! xxClick to expand...

You guys are such sweethearts <3

I think Im going to test around the end of next week :flower:


----------



## jen435

Ok i got to vent ive been depressed and maybe someone knows what i can do to make things right

My sis abandoned her dd three times and my parents cared for her.... Before the third time my sis left my bro drove her car into a house almost.killing all three of them her dd was in car. Well my parents took care her last two monthes and my sis comes to house got in huge fight w my parents cops made my parents hand over my sis dd. Now my parents are angry at me bc they think i encouraged my sis to do that... Also my mom went in for surgery today and i told my sis that when i spoke w her three days before my sis went to get dd and my moms mad i told my sis about surgery. What is the big secret???? Im so depressed i want my parents to talk to me not shut me out like they do..


----------



## TTCSecrets

You will get your BFP Dont you worry!! Ill be rooting for you to test at the end of next week! Im going to do a very early one next friday just to see, and besides i miss POAS XD lol! You will get oyur BFP im sure of it ! 

And Jen oh dear i dont know what to say babe :((( Hope it gets okay for you! xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey all just played catch up, even though my mind is boggled from work so i doubt ive actually taken any of it in :/
> 
> How are you all?? I know, i know this sounds awful but i did smile a little bit when my cousin text me and said she has spoted today, i thought ooo please be AF , thats horrible isnt it :( xxx

I know, even I am having a hard time with this and I dont even know her! lol But try not to let it get to you or wish ill on her... Everything has a way of working itself out... its called Karma. :winkwink: Atleast thats what helps me when I think of things that happen to others that I just dont find fair :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Ok i got to vent ive been depressed and maybe someone knows what i can do to make things right
> 
> My sis abandoned her dd three times and my parents cared for her.... Before the third time my sis left my bro drove her car into a house almost.killing all three of them her dd was in car. Well my parents took care her last two monthes and my sis comes to house got in huge fight w my parents cops made my parents hand over my sis dd. Now my parents are angry at me bc they think i encouraged my sis to do that... Also my mom went in for surgery today and i told my sis that when i spoke w her three days before my sis went to get dd and my moms mad i told my sis about surgery. What is the big secret???? Im so depressed i want my parents to talk to me not shut me out like they do..

Oh man! Im so so so sorry Jen. Thats a toughy given I dont know the dinamics of your family and all but I would think you continuing to talk to them and tell them how you feel is the best that can be done. Sometimes people dont seem to understand where you are coming from or why you do what you do but I only hope that in time they will reflect and see that you are a good person. Its wierd but when something major hits them either emotionally or physically, they tend to start to refelct and I would think they would start to put things into perspective and think "Hmmm, Jen isnt this person we thought she was.. she actually cares and has always been there". Prayers and hugs going out to you babe.. we are here if you ever need a cyber hug or to vent. I really hope it gets better! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## jen435

Also i do feel my parents should keep amber its. A more stable life style for her. Amber is bounced around like a rag doll but i also understand tiffany wanting to be a mom to amber. Argh im always in middle of these things and my mom hides stuff. All i did was hear from my sister (tiffany) 3 days before she went for amber. My sister asked me to talk to my mom... I did call my mom two days after tiff already took amber (i didnt know)..... I told my mom did u talk see tiff... My mom said no... I said mom dont lie she told me she called you.... My mom said im taking care of myself i was not a bad parent to u kids... I said mom please talk to tiff and make things right she called me and told me she asked for amber back and that she is living w a fam w 7 kids.... My mom said so tiffany found a new family where is she living?.... Me i said idk but i dont want you getting hurt please talk to her bc she said she was gonna call cops and i dont want that to happen. My mom told me stay outta it.... I was just callin to warn her not knowing it already happened... :(

What do i do??? Any ideas??


----------



## jen435

Thanks amy im just at a loss... My dad had some cancerous stuff in his ear and side of head. They did a biopsy three monthes ago and my dad never told us what the findings are. So i worry for him too. I think my parents think "im better then them bc i have nice things normalness and a good paying career" but i dont think that way at all... And i just want to know they are ok or if they need help... But they dont talk to me.... Thank you for letting me vent. It destresses me very much.


----------



## mommylov

Oye, its the worse when you try and help and it backfires somehow. Maybe when your sis calls the next time with something like this you can tell her that you dont want to hurt anyone by being too involved. You can call your mom but just keep it simple and that way they hopefully cant get too mad at you. Im really sorry hun, I cant imagine how you feel :cry: :hug:


----------



## jen435

Yea thats what dh said... Its like even if i nvr spoke to tiff i woulda been blamed though. My bro or sis only call me when they are in a jam. I dont even have their #s.


----------



## jen435

How is work?


----------



## mommylov

Aww Im sorry hun... I really hope it all works out for you. 

Work is ok.. same ol same ol lol. I took tomorrow off because I have to burn some vacation before the end of the year since I can only carry over so much so today is my Friday :happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

sorry girls just need a quick rant about money!!!! why do all the big bills fall around the same time grrr its my birthday next monday and i dont think we'll be able to afford to hubby to get me anything or go out and celebrate we had planned a family meal but wont be able to afford that either and my middle child has just informed me he got into the school football team yay for him but he now wants new football boots coz his old are to small im starting to have a panic attack about it all i feel like im constantly robbing peter to pay paul and to top it off hubby just swapped his shifts the week of my birthday coz its his sister 21st and they are having a party for her he should be working nights which is the week he gets paid most for and he's swapped to mornins which is the week he gets paid least for even though we'd said we couldnt go already (he's not close with that side of his family) now not only are we short money he would have earnt but we have to find the money to get to and from the party coz its miles away and drinks and stuff while there grrrr and breath!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sorry girls just with everything else thats goin on at the mo its the last thing i need tbh x


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jen, sounds like you'll get blamed just for having your life in order. One of those darned if you do and darned if you don't, so sorry. And your Dad keeping biopsy results from you guys...:cry: All of this in addition to the stress of ttc...you must be a very strong woman to keep it all balanced. :hugs:
> 
> Laura, glad your mother is well. And I hope your "sister" has that baby soon! The innocence of a baby can make anyone smile...not to mention you'll be around real live baby dust! :baby:
> 
> Amy I have the stupid ad too! It's covering where I can change my mood! :growlmad: Grrr!
> 
> Horsey, hope the Dr can help you out! :hugs:
> 
> I'm anxious for all of you! :dust:

YES!!! I cant change my mood either!!! I hate this stupid add. I sent the webmasters for this site a little email about my feelings on the whole matter.. basically said "GRRRR FIX IT!" in a nutshell :winkwink:

Danni, Im sorry babe. I know how you feel... when it rains, it pours doesnt it? Im sorry you wont be able to go and do the things you had planned for your birthday. Is there any way you guys can get out of this party? Maybe tell them you are sick or something and then just spend time with your family :hugs: I hope you get to do something special doll :flower:


----------



## xxserendipity

i dunno Amy im gonna speak to hubby when he gets home from work and see if maybe he can fib a little and not tell them he's swapped his shifts but not sure if he's already told them :/


----------



## lilesMom

amy and jen ur pics r lovely :) ye look fab :)
they tested all moms valves and looked at her heart. did echo and ecg and no damage :) guess they caught it in time which is great :) weight off :)
amie is my nieces name, her baby doesnt have a name yet :) hee hee xxx
oh jen omagine if we both got bfps , we might have same due date ha ha. was ur last af started on sun 26th? how cool would that be :) 
just re read ur due tomor or day after but we still be really close :) 

amy being hopefull for others is way easier than being so for ourselves :) xxx chin up, il be keeping my fx for u sweetie xxx

natasha regards being a little happy that cous is spotting, i dont blame u, she is being a wagon so its hard not to have those feelings, anyway its not like u never want her to have a baby, but just after u and in the right way :) xxx

jen thats awfull bout ur sis and ur mom, i remember u saying that about the crash alright, oh no . hope it works out, i know it is so frustrating, its like u cant win cos u be stuck in the middle. is ur mom ok? was it minor surgery? xxx

aw jen big hugs hon xxx
my oldest sis had my niece 30 yrs ago and the dad wasnt involved, my mom and sis fell out big time, cos my sis was working and my mom ended up with my niece all the time , my mom offered to take my niece nad raise her like my youger sis, which is what she was like anyway. but obvs my sis got all offended and they had war over it. my sis was thinkin she was trying to steal her daughter and my mom reckoned that she was offering a more stable home. i was only one at time so i only know what im told :) 
but the worst of it blew over and my mom still had my niece a lot after abit and she was able to keep an eye on her. i know jen it must be so hard but maybe just try and say to them both that u wanna be there for them and help um but that its not ur doing whats happened, xxxxx
also my dad had a cancer growth on his ear a few yrs back, they removed it and told him not to go in the sun but he is perfect now, we were freaked when we heard cancer but it was fine after. its not always the worst in the world xxxxxxxxxx big hugs sweetie. xxxxxx 

angel , thanks chick xxxx how u doin? 
danni , yucky babe, its tough to juggle isnt it. could u semi hi jack the party adn make it ur bday party too so u feel like u have celcebration? on plus sidde, isnt the week of nts ur OV week? it might work out perfect xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

ooo with all the stress id forgot that yay for actually bein able to get lots of :sex: in only problem being that week being my ovulation week all depends on af arriving at some point soon :( cant hijack the party apart from hubbys dad and sisters i wont know anyone there it'll be dead boring as well and a complete waste of money urgh i really dont want to go and i guarentee i wont get a card from them for my birthday but they will be trouble if his sister doesnt get a card and present and our presence at her party :growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy and jen ur pics r lovely :) ye look fab :)
> they tested all moms valves and looked at her heart. did echo and ecg and no damage :) guess they caught it in time which is great :) weight off :)
> amie is my nieces name, her baby doesnt have a name yet :) hee hee xxx
> oh jen omagine if we both got bfps , we might have same due date ha ha. was ur last af started on sun 26th? how cool would that be :)
> just re read ur due tomor or day after but we still be really close :)
> 
> amy being hopefull for others is way easier than being so for ourselves :) xxx chin up, il be keeping my fx for u sweetie xxx
> 
> natasha regards being a little happy that cous is spotting, i dont blame u, she is being a wagon so its hard not to have those feelings, anyway its not like u never want her to have a baby, but just after u and in the right way :) xxx
> 
> jen thats awfull bout ur sis and ur mom, i remember u saying that about the crash alright, oh no . hope it works out, i know it is so frustrating, its like u cant win cos u be stuck in the middle. is ur mom ok? was it minor surgery? xxx
> 
> aw jen big hugs hon xxx
> my oldest sis had my niece 30 yrs ago and the dad wasnt involved, my mom and sis fell out big time, cos my sis was working and my mom ended up with my niece all the time , my mom offered to take my niece nad raise her like my youger sis, which is what she was like anyway. but obvs my sis got all offended and they had war over it. my sis was thinkin she was trying to steal her daughter and my mom reckoned that she was offering a more stable home. i was only one at time so i only know what im told :)
> but the worst of it blew over and my mom still had my niece a lot after abit and she was able to keep an eye on her. i know jen it must be so hard but maybe just try and say to them both that u wanna be there for them and help um but that its not ur doing whats happened, xxxxx
> also my dad had a cancer growth on his ear a few yrs back, they removed it and told him not to go in the sun but he is perfect now, we were freaked when we heard cancer but it was fine after. its not always the worst in the world xxxxxxxxxx big hugs sweetie. xxxxxx
> 
> angel , thanks chick xxxx how u doin?
> danni , yucky babe, its tough to juggle isnt it. could u semi hi jack the party adn make it ur bday party too so u feel like u have celcebration? on plus sidde, isnt the week of nts ur OV week? it might work out perfect xxxxxxxxxx

Oh oopsy!! I love your nieces name heheh!

So so so glad to hear about your mom. I just got off the phone with mine. Funny how roles change when you get older. You go from bein gthe child and the one that is cared for to the caregiver and checks up on them heh. I love my parents and am trying to get them to retired and move out here. Its a work in progress :winkwink:

Thanks for the kind words. Im really trying to stay pos but it is so hard to do for yourself vs for others. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oh bags fx it works out properly for u , u may get bfp , which would be best pressie and u could say ur not well enough to go to party ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy is a lovely name :) one o my fave :) xx
i know chick its hard to keep the chin up all the time :) but we will just try :) 
i know me and my mom were saying that today cos she is hard of hearing and i had to keep repeating stuff for her and she had misplaced her letters so i was minding um for her in my bag, oh how things change ha ha . least we r able to pay um back a bit :) 
fx u get um to move, when u get ur bfp it will help persuade um, defo :) xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy is a lovely name :) one o my fave :) xx
> i know chick its hard to keep the chin up all the time :) but we will just try :)
> i know me and my mom were saying that today cos she is hard of hearing and i had to keep repeating stuff for her and she had misplaced her letters so i was minding um for her in my bag, oh how things change ha ha . least we r able to pay um back a bit :)
> fx u get um to move, when u get ur bfp it will help persuade um, defo :) xx

for sure! We have been telling them that we want them to come out here before we were even here. When we fell pg, it was really hard on them to be so far from us but after the mc, it REALLY sparked something in them and they became more serious about wanting to move. I hope it really happens, I want them to rest and relax already!


----------



## lilesMom

that would b lovely hon, we bought our house 2.5 yrs ago and its nice and close to my parents, which was a big attraction :) fx for u xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy and jen ur pics r lovely :) ye look fab :)
> they tested all moms valves and looked at her heart. did echo and ecg and no damage :) guess they caught it in time which is great :) weight off :)
> amie is my nieces name, her baby doesnt have a name yet :) hee hee xxx
> oh jen omagine if we both got bfps , we might have same due date ha ha. was ur last af started on sun 26th? how cool would that be :)
> just re read ur due tomor or day after but we still be really close :)
> 
> amy being hopefull for others is way easier than being so for ourselves :) xxx chin up, il be keeping my fx for u sweetie xxx
> 
> natasha regards being a little happy that cous is spotting, i dont blame u, she is being a wagon so its hard not to have those feelings, anyway its not like u never want her to have a baby, but just after u and in the right way :) xxx
> 
> jen thats awfull bout ur sis and ur mom, i remember u saying that about the crash alright, oh no . hope it works out, i know it is so frustrating, its like u cant win cos u be stuck in the middle. is ur mom ok? was it minor surgery? xxx
> 
> aw jen big hugs hon xxx
> my oldest sis had my niece 30 yrs ago and the dad wasnt involved, my mom and sis fell out big time, cos my sis was working and my mom ended up with my niece all the time , my mom offered to take my niece nad raise her like my youger sis, which is what she was like anyway. but obvs my sis got all offended and they had war over it. my sis was thinkin she was trying to steal her daughter and my mom reckoned that she was offering a more stable home. i was only one at time so i only know what im told :)
> but the worst of it blew over and my mom still had my niece a lot after abit and she was able to keep an eye on her. i know jen it must be so hard but maybe just try and say to them both that u wanna be there for them and help um but that its not ur doing whats happened, xxxxx
> also my dad had a cancer growth on his ear a few yrs back, they removed it and told him not to go in the sun but he is perfect now, we were freaked when we heard cancer but it was fine after. its not always the worst in the world xxxxxxxxxx big hugs sweetie. xxxxxx
> 
> angel , thanks chick xxxx how u doin?
> danni , yucky babe, its tough to juggle isnt it. could u semi hi jack the party adn make it ur bday party too so u feel like u have celcebration? on plus sidde, isnt the week of nts ur OV week? it might work out perfect xxxxxxxxxx

Thank you!!! It was one of the pics from our engagment photo shoot <3:wedding:<3


----------



## lilesMom

u passin the time ok chick? its a tough wait :) x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

woohoo bye bye silly adds :) x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

angel is this ur first af since ur d&c if so how long have u waited for it? i dont feel like af is on its way at all anymore but not feeling pregnant either im starting to pray that af isnt planning on making me wait for ages more i just want my body to be doin what its supposed to fgs i really thought when i got positive opks that ment my body was back on track but im starting to think not :(


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Webmaster was quite polite in his reply...guess they know better than to mess with a bunch of ladies who are either ttc or are preggers! Haha!
> 
> Jen was right, AF knew I was going to the Dr and she showed up full friggin force! :witch: Dr said the spotting and such last week can be labeled as premenstral spotting. I cannot recall a "flow" quite like this one in the past...it is not pretty. Thankfully DH is out of town until tomorrow, so he doesn't have to witness what is going on with me (might freak him out). :argh: We are estimating yesterday as my CD1...I'll go for cycle monitoring (get to see if the follicles are developing) on CD10. Hopefully I'll be back on track at that point :bunny:

HAHAH YAY!! I didnt get a response back from them unless I accidentally deleted it :comp: Im glad they are fixing and and that I wasnt going crazy! And yes, they should know better than to mess with these ladies :trouble:! heheh Im so glad you are able to count that as CD1 and are ofiically on the countdown to :sex: :D

Laura, sooooo bored at work! Its my friday today since I took tomorrow off so Im just wishing for it to be 4 o'clock already! and its only 1:42 right now :headspin:

What are you chicks up to right now?


----------



## xxserendipity

im watching Masterchef Australia with my 2 eldest while waiting for hubby to get home from work x


----------



## mommylov

Ohh dh and I watch the US one!! We love that show! A friend of ours was on the US one but he didnt win :(


----------



## lilesMom

angel thats great hon, that u r nearly back in the game, fx for OV and bfp xxxx
amy hurry up time if enough of us wish it to fast forward maybe it will work :) 

im watchin x factor usa, im trying not to get sucked in but i feel the pull ha ha. 
its crap but addictive :) every yr i say no more x factor but it sneaks its way in :)
im still off work so pretty bored but glad to be finally starting to feel better so i cant complain too much :) 

danni fx its soon chick x


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> Ohh dh and I watch the US one!! We love that show! A friend of ours was on the US one but he didnt win :(

im a Masterchef addict ive seen all the Aussie ones and English ones plus celebrity and all stars US is my next mission lol im working my way through them haha x


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed with my book chicklets, x talk soon x


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> im off to bed with my book chicklets, x talk soon x

Glad youre feeling better hun.. gnight!!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Laura thank you for sharing your experiences gave me alot of insight to see the situation at hand. I love you ladies thank you for listening and for advice. Much appreciated!
Amy yes laura is right our bfps are coming just know it! Got to stay positive yet not let gaurd down....hard to do.... No symptoms here anymore because stomach ones (flutterin. Kinda like)


----------



## jen435

Angel yay for cd 1!!! Ugh damn cell turned off and deleted my entire post!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:/


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Laura thank you for sharing your experiences gave me alot of insight to see the situation at hand. I love you ladies thank you for listening and for advice. Much appreciated!
> Amy yes laura is right our bfps are coming just know it! Got to stay positive yet not let gaurd down....hard to do.... No symptoms here anymore because stomach ones (flutterin. Kinda like)

we're here for you hun and really hope that everything gets better. You dont need to be stressed out esp right now! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Angel... its been more than 30 mins and they still havent fixed it.. I think we need to take them behind the ally :trouble: lol


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> angel is this ur first af since ur d&c if so how long have u waited for it? i dont feel like af is on its way at all anymore but not feeling pregnant either im starting to pray that af isnt planning on making me wait for ages more i just want my body to be doin what its supposed to fgs i really thought when i got positive opks that ment my body was back on track but im starting to think not :(
> 
> Danni, This is my 1st AF since D&C. Last Wed I started spotting and just yesterday the real deal! It has taken 4w5d to get here. I did not have the usual AF symptoms, so I really had no clue what was going on. I know what it's like to just want your body to get back on track. If your OPKs were +ve, then you certainly ovulated and should be able to test 14-16 DPO. Fx for you... Our bodies are still trying to regulate, so you might not get pg symptoms straight away. :flower:Click to expand...

its been 6 weeks today since my d&c still no af i ovulated 13 days ago i done a first response on tuesday and it was negative i just hope that if im not pregnant i dont have to wait much longer for af dont think i could handle it tbh :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> angel is this ur first af since ur d&c if so how long have u waited for it? i dont feel like af is on its way at all anymore but not feeling pregnant either im starting to pray that af isnt planning on making me wait for ages more i just want my body to be doin what its supposed to fgs i really thought when i got positive opks that ment my body was back on track but im starting to think not :(
> 
> Danni, This is my 1st AF since D&C. Last Wed I started spotting and just yesterday the real deal! It has taken 4w5d to get here. I did not have the usual AF symptoms, so I really had no clue what was going on. I know what it's like to just want your body to get back on track. If your OPKs were +ve, then you certainly ovulated and should be able to test 14-16 DPO. Fx for you... Our bodies are still trying to regulate, so you might not get pg symptoms straight away. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> its been 6 weeks today since my d&c still no af i ovulated 13 days ago i done a first response on tuesday and it was negative i just hope that if im not pregnant i dont have to wait much longer for af dont think i could handle it tbh :(Click to expand...

Anything can happen after a D&C which sucks. You go from being normal and running like clockwork to not knowing whether youre coming or going... Hang tight. Hopefully in the next few days youll have an answer either way. If you do test and are coming up - on both hpt and opk then I hate to say it but I would think about calling your dr. FX for you that its a :bfp: !


----------



## xxserendipity

i think im gonna Amy im gonna demand a blood test next week if im still gettin bfn on sunday just to check everything is as it should be im actually starting to wish id let myself mc naturally now instead of opting for d&c after my last mc which happened naturally my body much have gone straight back to normal coz i was pregnant again 4 weeks later i think thats made it worse coz i expected it to be the same this time iykwim xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> Danni, can you ring the doc and ask for blood work to see where you are in your cycle and do your Beta at the same time? I'm not sure what protocol is there for this type of thing. I am the "squeaky wheel" so they just run test to keep me at bay! You ovulated, no signs of AF...I really have fingers and toes crossed for you! I'd be poas daily!! You have great patience.

not really hun i have no patience at all i tested again today with my other first response still negative i didnt say coz i was embarrassed :blush: coz i said i was gonna wait till sunday now so as not to disappoint myself anymore but i couldnt help it, off to town tomorrow so gonna grab some cheapys so i can test again tomorrow and sat and then a clear blue for sunday then if still all negative im off to the drs monday to demand something tests x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Making a early early thanksgiving dinner. Dh has no idea! Im very excited to surprise him! I even used his moms recipes :)

I called my mom and left voicemail. I knew they would ignore my calls so just told her hope her surgery went well and that i was thinking of her. Also fb messaged her the same just incase vm gets unheard. I shouldnt feel guility i dont think i did anything wrong..

Happy friday amy !!! :) enjoy the day off! You deserve it"


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody! Just wanted to keep you are updated on whats going on. I finally got preliminary autopsy results on my baby boy. They say he died from a hyper-coiled umbilical cord. Basically he kept moving and twisting the cord to the point that it deprived him of all nutrients, and basically probably detached. I have been researching this and find almost nothing, just little things here and there. We were told it is so so rare, that many doctors have never heard of this happening. So of course I am asking myself why over and over again. But there is nothing I can do now. One thing I will make sure to do, especially because there was a huge blood clot in my uterus, is to get tested for any rare blood clotting disorders that they haven't checked me for. They say I don't have any, but I hear there are a few more they can do tests for. Me and husband finally bd last night, and now we are about to start 2ww.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Making a early early thanksgiving dinner. Dh has no idea! Im very excited to surprise him! I even used his moms recipes :)
> 
> I called my mom and left voicemail. I knew they would ignore my calls so just told her hope her surgery went well and that i was thinking of her. Also fb messaged her the same just incase vm gets unheard. I shouldnt feel guility i dont think i did anything wrong..
> 
> Happy friday amy !!! :) enjoy the day off! You deserve it"

Jen you are beautiful and have a beautiful heart. I wish there were people in my family more like you! I suffer from a guilty conscience for things I haven't done wrong, and my parents always had a way with me, because I always felt guilty for many things that were out of my control. I felt guilty when my dad died, and still do, even though my brothers never took care of him, never helped out as he was dying. Me and my mom took care of him for about 14 years. When I was 13 he got very ill, and stayed ill until I turned 27 and he passed away. I even feel guilty because I feel I could have done more to make my brothers come and visit him and take him out etc. Anyways, I feel your pain, and you have a very good heart, just wanted to tell you that!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Sounds delicious Jen! You didn't do anything wrong, what a good daughter you are...Your mom has to know that.

I second that!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Danni, can you ring the doc and ask for blood work to see where you are in your cycle and do your Beta at the same time? I'm not sure what protocol is there for this type of thing. I am the "squeaky wheel" so they just run test to keep me at bay! You ovulated, no signs of AF...I really have fingers and toes crossed for you! I'd be poas daily!! You have great patience.
> 
> not really hun i have no patience at all i tested again today with my other first response still negative i didnt say coz i was embarrassed :blush: coz i said i was gonna wait till sunday now so as not to disappoint myself anymore but i couldnt help it, off to town tomorrow so gonna grab some cheapys so i can test again tomorrow and sat and then a clear blue for sunday then if still all negative im off to the drs monday to demand something tests xClick to expand...

aww hun, I feel for you. I imagine I am going to go through the same thing toward the end of tww. I hope you get your bfp and if not I hope the doctors can help give you some answers!:hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica, I am so sorry. :cry: Hopefully this news provides you with some sort of closure. I can ask my sister if any of the OB's she works with know more about hyper-coiled cords. :hugs: Glad to see you'll be in the TWW.

thank hun, I would really appreciate that! Any little bit of info or any answers helps rather than knowing almost nothing. So how is the ttc going? Looks like we are about to have a bunch of tww's coming! This is getting exciting. We have to have some bfps this month. Oh and me and the hubby finally bd last night. I feel so bad, because I know he feels pressured to get me pregnant right away. I just feel like I don't want to lose anymore time. I want to have the special pregnant feeling again, along with all those wonderful aches and pains, nausea, bring it on! I just want to be pregnant!


----------



## jen435

Jessica so sorry to hear of your explaination. I myself never heard of it. Would baby aspirin help??? I know it cant hurt. My sil had to take it bc she had issues w her son umbilical cord also... :hug:

Just wiped.very light pink after goin to bathroom.... Worried af is on her way.... :( hate this. If no af tom im testing sat. Praying its ib.... 

:dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica so sorry to hear of your explaination. I myself never heard of it. Would baby aspirin help??? I know it cant hurt. My sil had to take it bc she had issues w her son umbilical cord also... :hug:
> 
> Just wiped.very light pink after goin to bathroom.... Worried af is on her way.... :( hate this. If no af tom im testing sat. Praying its ib....
> 
> :dust:

thanks hon, I've got fx that it is not af. It very well could be either. When I got pregnant with my 2nd little girl, i also had light pink spotting at the beginning. I hope you get that bfp this month! I will be in your position in about 2 weeks. I am just about to start 2ww.


----------



## jen435

Go Jessica!!! :) bfp is heading your way also!!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany miss you!!!!

Angel can't wait for you to ovulate at start your tww!!! :)
Laura fxd for tom or sat!!! Yes af happened together!!! Our due date will be around same time!!! :) praying a bfp will happen for everyone on this thread!!! Even you danni, amy, horsey, bethany, angel, jessica, natasha (anyone I missed sorry) !Goo bfps!!!!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Jen and Jessica, hugs to you ladies during this trying time!

Angel, Laura, Bethany, danni, horsey, Natasha, and anyone I missed.... <3

Hitting the hay, hope you ladies have a wonderful night! Chin up Jen and Jessica! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Goodnight amy! 

Dh ended up taking his bro to er tonight. He is in severe pain in his back. Maybe kidney stones? Its 1:30am here and i cant fall asleep without dh by my side. My pup is sleepin next to me. :) so glad hes with me! <3

:dust: for bfps!


----------



## lilesMom

well ladies, do ye want the good news or the great news :) 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
:pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxx

its a faint line cos its 2 days early but by god it is there, whoop whoop.
i thought i was but was afraid to get excited :) 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

i did angel cards last nt and came up with the family card and first line of it is, there will be a new addition to ur family, i knew then and started bawling :) ha ha
thanks lile my love and thanks god and thanks girls for boosting me all the time through all the yuckiness, love ye ,
fx for many more to follow and happy and healthy babas at the end, 
now for catch up, i was too excited.
ps the only one who knows before ye is OH :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen big hugs sweetie , it will all work out for ur family, just try and keep in mind that they r big and ugly enough to make their own mistakes, if u cant help um (cos they wont let u xxx, not for want of trying xx) take a step back and let them at it, u will only drive urself bonkers with frustration xxx 
fx for jen bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

danni hugs honey, hope u find out whats goin on soon. but dont stress (easier said than done i know ) but u r still in the norm range for af after d and e , even if it doesnt feel like it xxxx norm is 4-6 weeks but thats only average, it can be longer. 
fx its not af ur waiting on at all, :) fx u become my bump buddie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel ha ha squeaky wheel, thats me too , my doc knows that il just keep coming back till they do something for me so now they just do it anyway ha ha thats their job!! :)

amy for bfp woo hoo, 
obvs all my girls for bfp :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh jessica, i am so sorry honey, hope u get some info on it soon, big hugs and love babe. xxxxxxxxx
my sil had big blood clot in her uterus and has 3 angel babies but has 3 kids too, im sure i said befor e but im not sure is u were here at the time, she took baby aspirin with all her babies that went to full term , might be something to look into , cant do any harm anyway chick, im gonna ask my doc about it too xxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u on ur tww and hope u r rewarded by a lovely bfp at the end xxxxxxxxxx

jessica i agree about jen, i think she is a pet too xxxxxxxx
so r u hon, good for u for looking after ur dad for so long, that must have been tough, u r a lovely lady with akind heart and never forget it xxxxxxx big hugs, u have nothing to feel guilty for, in any of it , with ur dad or ur baby, i hope u dont mind me saying this . xxx just in case u attach any blame to urself, u did all u could for ur dad and ur baby and never forget it, xxxxxxxxxxxxx we all apprecaite others good quailities way more so than our own., i think i speak for all when i say we rglad u found us hon, xxxx
fx for ur bfp xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Goodnight amy!
> 
> Dh ended up taking his bro to er tonight. He is in severe pain in his back. Maybe kidney stones? Its 1:30am here and i cant fall asleep without dh by my side. My pup is sleepin next to me. :) so glad hes with me! <3
> 
> :dust: for bfps!

fx all be ok sweetie and fx crossed its ib xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
loves ya x


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Jen and Jessica, hugs to you ladies during this trying time!
> 
> Angel, Laura, Bethany, danni, horsey, Natasha, and anyone I missed.... <3
> 
> Hitting the hay, hope you ladies have a wonderful night! Chin up Jen and Jessica! :hugs:

amy u r such a sweetie , hope u had a good nt sleep xxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha hi honey , i see ur name xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

u be the first to know ha ha xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey chick! Jsut been playing catch up! How are you?? Any updates ??
Im extremely bloated today, 2dpo and feel like crap, why cant it be testing time?! ALthough, i am going to bd til monday just in case my O day is Sunday as chart originally said instead of wednesday. Hoping i am indeed in 2ww.

How are you?

And Angel so glad for your AF! Let the cycle commence! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

u didnt finish catch up did u yet, ha ha bfp is my update :) ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u sweetie, bump buddies before we know it xxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> well ladies, do ye want the good news or the great news :)
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxx
> 
> its a faint line cos its 2 days early but by god it is there, whoop whoop.
> i thought i was but was afraid to get excited :)
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> i did angel cards last nt and came up with the family card and first line of it is, there will be a new addition to ur family, i knew then and started bawling :) ha ha
> thanks lile my love and thanks god and thanks girls for boosting me all the time through all the yuckiness, love ye ,
> fx for many more to follow and happy and healthy babas at the end,
> now for catch up, i was too excited.
> ps the only one who knows before ye is OH :) xxxxxxxxxxx

yayyyyyyyyy for your bfp. I am so happy for you hun. You know what they say about a woman's intuition! I wish you all the happiness and health for you and your little one these next months. I will be praying that your pregnancy goes smooth and that you get to enjoy every minute of it! Thank you for all of the lovely thoughts and advice you have given me so far. Tell your OH I said congratulations!! Yay first bfp!! Such wonderful news. Keeping my fx that we start having more and more bfps here!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Shooot you got me!!! I am still half asleep only just got up!!! I missed the last two pages lol!!

OMGGGGGGGG WHY AM I SO EXCITED!?!!?!?!!??! IT ACTUALLY FEELS LIKE ITS ME WITH THE BFP I HAVE A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE FOR YOU!! ARGHHHH I WANNA RUN AROUND , i even just hugged my DH and told him :D Lmao over dramatic but after what us lot have been through its well deserved lol!!! OOOOOOOO

Future bump buddiesssss!!! So when did you have DnC and when was first AF ? Did u catch first cycle? Or second etc? I want hope lol!! 

And , do you think its possible i ovulated on Wednesday? I spoke to doctors yesterday and they said that judging by when i got pregnant the first time etc and judging by what i said about my last pregnancy and my positive opk on monday and tuesday then negative wednesday, he said its possible i have an 18 day LP, if thats true ovulation was wednesday ( i do have bloating but that might be the fact i ate so much spaghetti last night i believe italy have a shortage, but i was bloated before i ate, good signs i hope!

Omg im so happy for you :) It feels like youve won the lottery and your giving me some of it, thats how happy i am for you xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey chick! Jsut been playing catch up! How are you?? Any updates ??
> Im extremely bloated today, 2dpo and feel like crap, why cant it be testing time?! ALthough, i am going to bd til monday just in case my O day is Sunday as chart originally said instead of wednesday. Hoping i am indeed in 2ww.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> And Angel so glad for your AF! Let the cycle commence! xxx

We are on the same boat. I should be about 2dpo also. And I too will be bd till I don't know when to make sure we catch that eggy!!


----------



## lilesMom

jessica and natasha thanks guys x im so happy, i was like that too natasha when a girl i know on here got her bfp as well. its like its aboost for all cos it gives us hope for our own bfps xxxxxx
ive had 3 afs hon, i waited cos i had dodgy liver function tests and they had to do some tests befor ei could ttc, this was my first month trying so we really r more fertile after d and e , i bd from days 12, only skipped a day up to day 17 i think :) 
my first af was 5.5 week of await and then other 2 came on time at 28 days later each xxx 
fx and :dust: to all x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Same as me aarons! I was going to BD last night , so i went up to bed all seductively as you do, and by the time DH had had a fag and had a shower he came to bed and i was out of it, completely fast asleep lol! I said to him i said you should have woke me up we need to catch sundays egg in case it wasnt wednesday after all! And he said, Tash, last time i tried to wake you up just to tell you to give me some quilt you almost slapped me in the face never mind waking you up for :sex: HAHAHAHAHAHHAA....

Ooo aarons its going slow isnt it, ive got a heavy feeling in my stomach and bloated today, like i say really hoping its o, and not just all the spaghetti i ate :D

Im still so excited for you Liles and your BFP, oh and ive just noticed (my bad) that i never accepted you friend request liles sorry about that i didnt get a notification or anything lol!!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha it feels like ive won the lotto too xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Wow.. This is exciting, i still cant stop smiling...
11 days til testing for meeee, and you Jess i believe, sorry i keep forgetting everyones name how terrible is that :/ Ill write them down, so aarons is jessica? And liles ? I know i have you on FB but i forgot *ashamed face* 

I still wish i could look into my belly like a microwave and see if its either ovulating or bringing AF on lol! 

You know what, i was really dreading work today... And i dont understand it, i was really sad because two other girls at work have announced themselves pregnant and im not, yet when you lot on here announce your BFPS im SO excited!!! So you actually have made my day and i can go to work smiling and get through it now... And wow first cycle of trying! Hope that works for me as well this cycle! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and i didnt notice u didnt accept ha ha u could have got away with it :) xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAha i just felt SO rude lol i was like :O Oooppsss, i shall add now XD xx


----------



## lilesMom

im laura honey xxx im the same real life people r dif, on here we r all in the same boat and we know each others pain and longing, fx for ye all babes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oooo Laura im so excited,i now ive already said but i am indeed. God imaigne what ill be like with my BFP :|
I cant run around the house screaming cos i said i wouldnt tell anybody, apart from you girls obviously, and my DH. But im not even going to tell work until im 25 weeks or until they guess lol!

Ive got a weird pulling sensation under my belly button today, i hope im not in for the poos or constipation or something. xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i dont wanna get hopes up too early but that and gas were my symptoms babe xxxxx i cant wait for ur bfp xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know n im not being gross and i was just going to say beware for TMI but i dont think any of us could ever give TMI on here lol, but i hardly ever have gas and if i do its minimal, i went to toilet this morning for my morning wee and even the loudness of the as shocked me hahaha gross i know but hey hoe :)

I know fx crossed for bfp in 11 days, i dont even know what day that will be ill check calendar. But im still going to bd til monday, 1 because i find DH extremely irresistable, and 2, just in case o is on sunday and these are just pre ovulation signs as opposed to post ovulation signs.. First thing i noticed with last bfp was tender nipples.. Hope im not in for that again that was agony lol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im the same babe for over aweek iv ebeen burbping man burps that come form no where, i hav e no warning to stop um , they just burst out of me :) i didnt have that last time at all, hope its a good sign xxxxxxxx fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

and i have to admit sometimes they come out the other end too, not so good in public ha ha xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha tell me about it! SO its either a good sign or im just gassy lol, im not hoping too much cos its only 2dpo n i dont want to do the wishful symptom spotting :(

You know what youve really made my day, my grandma texts me every morning and ive just text her back and she ust said, u seem alot happier today , so i just said, Yeah wel todays a good day :)

I really should get to work but im still sat here.. With morning hair and a cuppa tea lol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks sweetie, i rang my sis to tell her and i just started bawling, in a good way :) im just so relieved and happy :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

:) Cant wait for my BFP, even if its not this month and it ends up being october, we will still all be september/ october bump buddies.. Im gonna go off to work ( WEll i dont really WORK as such i just make an appearance ;P )lol have a brilliant day chick!!!! Congrats again!!

To the rest of you hope you all have a good day too! Keep calm its friday!! I shall be back at about 5 to see if we have any more news !!! Lots love guys!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

just want to add, im not being pessimistic but anyone who believes in god r angels, please say lots of prayers for me xxxxxxxxxxxx i am so hopefull things go well this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

havent got time to catch up atm but YAY Laura i bloody knew it!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks sweetie, fx we r already bump buddies but didnt know it xxxxxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

had another bfn today with a cheapy this time and first pee of the day :( im srarting to give up hope x


----------



## lilesMom

oh bags , could still be too early sweetie, not knowing is yucky, xx big hugs, still have my fx for u. my bfp is v early , some dont get it till over a week past af xxxxxxx big hugs chick xxxxxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

ive always got bfp on the day af is due and with cheapys to i think really today af should be due


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flower:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> well ladies, do ye want the good news or the great news :)
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> :pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue::pink::blue:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all xxxxxxxx
> 
> its a faint line cos its 2 days early but by god it is there, whoop whoop.
> i thought i was but was afraid to get excited :)
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> i did angel cards last nt and came up with the family card and first line of it is, there will be a new addition to ur family, i knew then and started bawling :) ha ha
> thanks lile my love and thanks god and thanks girls for boosting me all the time through all the yuckiness, love ye ,
> fx for many more to follow and happy and healthy babas at the end,
> now for catch up, i was too excited.
> ps the only one who knows before ye is OH :) xxxxxxxxxxx

Omg omg omg Congrats!!!!! :thumbup::dohh::hugs::kiss::cloud9::flower::crib::wohoo::wohoo::bunny:

I'm so excited for you hunny!!!! What great news to wake up to!!


----------



## mommylov

I too can't stop smiling Laura. You have given us hope! I really am hoping and praying you get o hold this baby in your arms in 9 months. :hugs::happydance:

I too have been quite gassy but no other symptoms :nope: I bd quite a bit but still am scared it was too early. Still don't have a lot of cm though and mild cramping so fx. :huh: I so wish I got sore boobs or something. I don't test until next week so this week is going to be painfully slow :cry:


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls quick update for u spoken to the dr's today (just the receptionist) and have an appointment for 4pm so about 40 mins from now im really really hoping they dont tell me oh well sometimes it can take a while and try and fob me off coz i think they might be shocked when i have a mini breakdown in their office apart from a blood test what else can they do to check everything is ok???? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad the doctor will see u!! Let us know what happens!! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Has anybody used asdas own ovulation kits? I want to use them again this weekend in case my ovulation day is sunday as the chart says instead of the wednesday just gone.. Although i dont know whether im coming or goin, tmi alert, got quite bad diarhea ( cant spell it ) today and im really bloated, so if this is normal pre ovulation i suppose i could be ovulating sunday instead of wednesday just gone? Is it worth me going to buy some and doing an opk at 8 and then do one at 2pm tomorrow? I dont wanna buy them if its a waste of time because they are £7 for 5 :/ xxx


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls quick update for u spoken to the dr's today (just the receptionist) and have an appointment for 4pm so about 40 mins from now im really really hoping they dont tell me oh well sometimes it can take a while and try and fob me off coz i think they might be shocked when i have a mini breakdown in their office apart from a blood test what else can they do to check everything is ok???? xx




xoxo4angel said:


> Amy, I really think you covered your bases...I found info on the best time to get pregnant here:
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/getting...es-getting-pregnant/best-time-to-get-pregnant

Danni, so glad they can get you in! Kup on what happens! 

Thanks angel, that helps a lot! I just really hate this tww and am wishing it was next week already and I get my bfp :cry:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Has anybody used asdas own ovulation kits? I want to use them again this weekend in case my ovulation day is sunday as the chart says instead of the wednesday just gone.. Although i dont know whether im coming or goin, tmi alert, got quite bad diarhea ( cant spell it ) today and im really bloated, so if this is normal pre ovulation i suppose i could be ovulating sunday instead of wednesday just gone? Is it worth me going to buy some and doing an opk at 8 and then do one at 2pm tomorrow? I dont wanna buy them if its a waste of time because they are £7 for 5 :/ xxx

I haven't Hun, sorry :nope:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Laura congratuations!!!! Ahhh im so excited for you and dh!!! Incredible news!!! I to am smiling and cant stop!!! Definately needed to hear that!!! :) happy & healthy 9 monthes!!! Your lo will be beautiful and i know lilie will be protecting hin/her along the way!! I am just so over joyed!!! :)

Laura your our second bfp on this thread!!! LOVE it!!! We havent had one for monthes! Now we will be on a roll!!

Amy u test next right? Tons of baby dust your way for you bfp!!!!
Danni fxd at doctors that u get your bloodwork! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah, i think i just like POAS now, probably too much lol! I even made DH pee on an ovulation test the other day just to see if they were working or if they were telling lies lol! Just been n bought some, just done one becauae i couldnt hold pee in ny longer n it was pure negative. Soooo im assuming im not on a surge, PLEASE GOD let me have ovulated Wednesday, hopefully we will all be joining laura with :bfp: soon ! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

Dr's told me to have a blood test to check my hormone levels and if that comes back a :bfn: its just a case of waiting for :witch:to eventually arrive, unfortunately because my appointment was so late in the day ive missed this weeks blood test clinics so its either very early tomorrow or monday now :sad2: I think even if i go tomorrow it wont make the results arrive any quicker than if I go Monday coz of the weekend so might just go Monday the Dr said the results shouldn't take to long so FX I'll know for sure by the end of next week xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah i did that this cycle, tested on cd7, negative, tested on cd8 positive, tested on cd9 even stronger positive, tested cd10, negative, tested today, negative. so i dont know if that was my ovulation early, or if it is gonna be on sunday aspredicted. Hmmm.. Suppose ill just have to bd til tuesday to make sure haha.. so im either 2dpo and in 2ww or im going to ovulate on sunday, either way im hoping this is my month so i can join the rest when i start seeing bfps on here xx xx


----------



## jen435

Clearblue digital opks are great! So are first response yes/no digital. They show your control n test lines like reg tests and then show a digital answer that is direct. I got pregnant first time using first response yes/no digital after 14monthes trying ... I used first response n clearblue together this month. Clearblue was just a confirmation til i got my yes then i used clearblue til cd 26 glad i did bc i had my second surge after i finished first response. Prayin it worked like a charm since in did last jan/feb!! They are the opks i recommend keeps stress level down and u can see the test line become darker before ur positive so bd all the days up to ovulation!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think im just gonna take two week wait from wednesday, just to make myself feel better, then start again on sunday just to be sure, got a blood test next wednesday as a check up too so hopefully therell be no problems, and then i think its 2nd October i can test.. Anyone else testing first week october? xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Fingers crossed for you serendipity xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im hoping i did O on CD9 or CD10, would be wicked cos would mean im 2days into 2ww :D

Flipping hope so anyway, so i can join in with the September October BFP s xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

me too Laura ive been praying for u all week i'll now swap that energy over to :baby: im soo soo sooooooooooo pleased for you :happydance: 

spoke to hubby last night he cant change his shifts back to nights but we're aren't going to the party so we should be ok now just about x


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I too can't stop smiling Laura. You have given us hope! I really am hoping and praying you get o hold this baby in your arms in 9 months. :hugs::happydance:
> 
> I too have been quite gassy but no other symptoms :nope: I bd quite a bit but still am scared it was too early. Still don't have a lot of cm though and mild cramping so fx. :huh: I so wish I got sore boobs or something. I don't test until next week so this week is going to be painfully slow :cry:

thats exactly what i had chick, was gassy and had funny tummy feeling, i kinda knew but was afraid i was imagining it xxxx i have had it since only a day r so beyond Ov , thats why i thought i was goin mad and imagining it :) ha ha, fx for u hon. 
thanks for all warm wishes, xxxxxxxx
im wrecked, ive been up since 6 this morn cos i got all hyper and couldnt sleep :) not a bad complaint though, must continue to catch up :) xxx
my boobs r tiny bit tender but only yest and today and its nothing much really, this oreg already feels diff to last one, so fx :) xx


----------



## jen435

Just told dh i want to go to walmart for testers he said no you always are late and think u are. Stop wasting money. So idk if ill be testing tom like i want to... Cd 28 no sight of af yet....


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura congratuations!!!! Ahhh im so excited for you and dh!!! Incredible news!!! I to am smiling and cant stop!!! Definately needed to hear that!!! :) happy & healthy 9 monthes!!! Your lo will be beautiful and i know lilie will be protecting hin/her along the way!! I am just so over joyed!!! :)
> 
> Laura your our second bfp on this thread!!! LOVE it!!! We havent had one for monthes! Now we will be on a roll!!
> 
> Amy u test next right? Tons of baby dust your way for you bfp!!!!
> Danni fxd at doctors that u get your bloodwork! :hugs:

thanks sweetie, lets hope its start o many :)
i wont dissappear like our last bfp, ha ha , xx
when u testing jen? 
danni thank god doc is seeing u, i hope u get some answers chick, xx
when i didnt bleed after the d and e , iw as gettin pain cos i wasnt bleeding, i waited a week and went to doc and when i was in the doc office they asked for urine sample in case of uti and wouldnt u know it , the bleeding started then in their loo :) i think i finally relaxed cos i was gettin help and it came :) xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Oh laura im sooo happy for you!! I feel the same symptoms as you did and still do. Bubbly strange tummy sensations dull pressure kinda gassy tingly breasts come and go... I just feel pregnant. That very extremely light pink spot on my tp yest was so pretty in color. Kinda odd two wipes and nothing after. If this isnt it im def giving it a break in oct bc it would just be cruel!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> just want to add, im not being pessimistic but anyone who believes in god r angels, please say lots of prayers for me xxxxxxxxxxxx i am so hopefull things go well this time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Forgot to say, I'll certainly be praying for you and baby!Click to expand...

thanks honey,i went to a grotto near me today, its alovely place and i lit a candle espeacially for all ye xxxxxx:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> me too Laura ive been praying for u all week i'll now swap that energy over to :baby: im soo soo sooooooooooo pleased for you :happydance:
> 
> spoke to hubby last night he cant change his shifts back to nights but we're aren't going to the party so we should be ok now just about x

thanks sweetie , thats great hon since u didnt really wanna go anyway :) can u do something for ur bday now xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Just told dh i want to go to walmart for testers he said no you always are late and think u are. Stop wasting money. So idk if ill be testing tom like i want to... Cd 28 no sight of af yet....

i got my last bfp on tesco own brand and this one on strips bulk bought off internet :) buy cheapies and tell him its a small price to pay for peace of mind xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Oh laura im sooo happy for you!! I feel the same symptoms as you did and still do. Bubbly strange tummy sensations dull pressure kinda gassy tingly breasts come and go... I just feel pregnant. That very extremely light pink spot on my tp yest was so pretty in color. Kinda odd two wipes and nothing after. If this isnt it im def giving it a break in oct bc it would just be cruel!

i got my faint bfp on day 26 , u could def get urs now, oooohhh please go buy one :) show ur DH that im beggin g ha ha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh jen I want you to test too!!! I don't test until next week although all this excitement is making me want to run upstairs and test!


----------



## jen435

Thanks ladies! I did! He said tom! So if i have some ill test. I am getting reg cb hpt or first response. Have coupons for both cb is five off so shouldnt be too expense at walmart. :)

Amy im still excited for u!!!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Hun!!! Yay I hope you're our next :bfp: Jen!! Fx I think I test after you unless I missed someone :oops:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

soz i fell asleep for 2 hrs :) im allowed nap when i want to now h aha
hurray jen for tests xx
my first bfp i was still gettin blank on first resp, but it was faint line on the tesco own brand one, i found them kinda crappy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, they fixed the ads! :dance:


----------



## jen435

First response were crappy? Thanks ladies! Worried ill wake up.to af since its cd 29.... 9dpo wouldnt it be too early for bfp? I havent bought them yet he said i can tom if af doesnt show... 7hrs til midnight!


----------



## mommylov

Lol! Begin the countdown :dance: 

I used fr and like them but they can work different for everyone


----------



## lilesMom

if ur 9dpo it be too early alright chick , they say at least 12 dpo and thats at the very least, :) yeah they didnt work for me, tesco gave me faint line about 3 days before first resp :)


----------



## lilesMom

damn that second surge confusing matters ha ha xxxxx
i thought my wait was over, im just as impatient for ur bfp ha ha xxxx


----------



## horseypants

lilesMom, congrats!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## jen435

Lol laura i feel same :) darn second surge but if it was ib at 7dpo in on a roll! Least i hope! Keep runnin to bathroom thinkin af started bc of my slight cramps now and wetness


----------



## lilesMom

thanks horsey xxxx
oohhh jen i didnt think of that, thats great :) worth a little wait xxx

my OH dog just ate my phone, feck sake, it was in my pocket and i bent down to feed her and didnt notice it fall, its destroyed cos its touch screen, feck it!!!!! im crying for anything at all these days, this never happened me last time .


----------



## jen435

Bethany miss you!!! Darn internet work soon!!!! Those men are slow! :hug: thinking of you! 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Darn dog!!! Hope he gets u new phone! my dog bit mine before i had cover on it his marks are on my touchscreen and backcover. Still works thou. Grr doggy!! Bad! Emotional is okay sweetie! :) your pregnant"!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Darn dog!!! Hope he gets u new phone! my dog bit mine before i had cover on it his marks are on my touchscreen and backcover. Still works thou. Grr doggy!! Bad! Emotional is okay sweetie! :) your pregnant"!!

mine has teeth marks and dents all over it , feck sake :) il just have to get one tomor , hate being without my phone :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Aww glad ull get one! Id be lost wo mine!

How u gonna tell ppl when u decide?? Im gonna buy pink/blue carnations and give them to our mom n sil... And make a plate of baby cutout cookies :) with pink/blue icing :) scrapbook pics are priceless and so is making ppl guess :)


----------



## jen435

Im thrilled for you laura and if i dont get my bfp i feel like i already will bc i needed to see one on this thread for inspiration!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Fx for you Jen!
> 
> Laura, you are preggers! Your emotions are being held hostage by your bean so find peace with the fact you can sleep :sleep: cry :cry: be angry :growlmad: and happy:happydance: all within 30 minutes!!

its all for a good reason, :) ha ha
i wasnt likr this last time so maybe tis a good sign :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Aww glad ull get one! Id be lost wo mine!
> 
> How u gonna tell ppl when u decide?? Im gonna buy pink/blue carnations and give them to our mom n sil... And make a plate of baby cutout cookies :) with pink/blue icing :) scrapbook pics are priceless and so is making ppl guess :)

thanks chick, im so bad already told my mom, dad, 2 sis and 1 bro and 1 friend :) ha ha i couldnt wait, they r my closest supporters so i knew they be delighted :)


----------



## lilesMom

i want ye all with me . im gonna cross my fingers and toes for the next month :)


----------



## lilesMom

im starving again :) guess il just have to go eat ha ha 
i was planning on losing some weight while preg :) 
this only lasted a week r so last time so hope it doesnt last the whole time this time :)


----------



## xxserendipity

watching men in black 3 with hubby x


----------



## lilesMom

im watchin the big bang theory :) nearly done with all series , they need to make more :)


----------



## jen435

Love bbt! :)


----------



## xxserendipity

Laura the new series starts next week ive seen them all so far i love sheldon!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Dropping in briefly to say that I do have Internet (only took them three damn hours to get it going in the house. WHY?!) but my netgear isn't hooked up to allow me to access my wireless yet. My husband is sleeping and I will pass out just as soon as I finish my book BUT...should be back in action tomorrow!

Love and :dust: to all my ladies!


----------



## xxserendipity

yay Bethany we missed u xx


----------



## jen435

Second that! So glad ur back bethany!! :)


----------



## mommylov

On my way to dinner but thought I'd pop in. Poas... :bfn: I know it's still early but still sad :(


----------



## jen435

*hug: amy its too early sweetie. Dont be hard on urself. Your bfp is coming! Positive vibes ur way!

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hurray more bbt soon :)
hurray bethany is back :)
amy hon, u be fine, its way early, i did the same and i got 3 bfns before i got my bfp this week :) xxx i just did another one and its not as faint as this morn :) xxx
u will get urs chick xxxx wait is so hard i know xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i now have OH spare phone till i get my own so ots not too bad :)


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> Laura the new series starts next week ive seen them all so far i love sheldon!!!!!

bazinga :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> Laura the new series starts next week ive seen them all so far i love sheldon!!!!!
> 
> bazinga :)Click to expand...

I love dr cooper! Lol


----------



## jen435

Bfn... No af 9dpo so ill try again tuesday. I shoulda known better but im cd 29... Tryin to have patience but i had a small spot of beautiful pink when i wiped 7dpo.... So still have faith that it was implantation....


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Bfn... No af 9dpo so ill try again tuesday. I shoulda known better but im cd 29... Tryin to have patience but i had a small spot of beautiful pink when i wiped 7dpo.... So still have faith that it was implantation....

I think so too Hun! Fx! You will be our next :bfp: :winkwink::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thank you amy! Just feel so hopeless sometimes though...


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Bfn... No af 9dpo so ill try again tuesday. I shoulda known better but im cd 29... Tryin to have patience but i had a small spot of beautiful pink when i wiped 7dpo.... So still have faith that it was implantation....

so promisin sweetie, i was the same with my bfns but keep in ur head u have symptoms and its still way early xxxxxxxxxxxx ooooohhhhh fx so hard !!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
how many tests do u have , whats the plan on when to use um :) 
sorry not pressure if its annoying tell me and i wont be offended, just excited xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

You guys are women after my own heart! I LOVE BBT! Sheldon is..Well..Bezinga lol!

My favourite episode ever is the one where sheldons in the ball pit nad keeps duckin under and moving and hiding from Leonard and shouts bezinga everytime he pops up, im laughing even remembering it haha!!

You will get your BFPS soon dont worry Jen! Its still early :) !!

We will all get our BFPs soon, i was expecting to ovulate tomorrow so im going to do a opk at about 2pm, i did one a minute ago with FMU even though i shouldnt but was pure negative, not even an evap line, so will see at 2pm.. But saying that ive not even BD the last two nights, Thursday night i was so tired i fell asleep even before DH came to bed.. And then last night we had a bit of a tiff about it , without being too graphic, we obviously started getting *things going* and then because the bed was making too much noise ( we live with his parents ) we decided to go on the floor, by the time we did that his little man had gone into hiding so to speak, and nothing would bring it back up so i went on a ego deflate and felt crap about myself and ended up saying not to bother, so if i do O tomorrow its going to be doubtful ive got enough BD in to catch it....
And now ive just gone off :sex: altogether and feel bad if i only do it to make babies :/

Suppose theres always next month

How you doing Laura? 

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And also, im sorry for all the questions but..

After reading about cervix position, i have since Tuesday been examining it at the same time every day.. I suspected ovulation on wednesday assuming i have a longer luteal phase on my exact 28 day cycle.. I got my positive opk on monday and tuesday then nothing wednesday, and my cervix was quite high and open and soft...
It stayed like this and ive testeed negative opk today, and my cervix has gone hard and closed.... I didnt think i knew the difference between open and closed til i tested a minute ago, but surely if i thought i was going to ovulate tomorrow, it would have stayed open and soft? Not gone hard and closed? As in its literally like touching my nose there is no gap to instert finger tip into opening.. Do you guys think i am safe to say i ovulated wednesday and not tomorrow judgig by these signs? Im plucking at straws here guys hoping to be in 2ww not 1d before O!

EDIT: Also my cm has gone very dry, not clumpy as such and tmi but it kind of looks like , how can i explain it, like little pieces of toilet tissue that have got wet, its just dry and there and not really in a great quantity, just when i did the cm test near y cervx it just looks like a fewlitle bits of drying white stuff in little thats not right for ovulation?!!? xxx


----------



## jen435

Natasha u dry up after ovulation its normal sweetie. Dont worry. I would take a few more opks just incase u have a second surge. Up to u though. As for ur cervix itll drop later. Mine drops slighty in evening i noticed. I seriously think im pregnant now and mines very low closed soft... I called ob to confirm my spotting and she said cp cant tell u your pregnant because it doesnt rise til later in pg (7wks it slowly starts too as baby grows). She also said its time for bloodwork to check. I go tues am.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Jen, OOoo least you will know after your blood work, i got blood tests on Wednesday a.m but for something different, and besides even if i did ovulate it wont pick it up 7 days later on blood test i know they early but not that early as i will only be 7dpo on Tuesday.. But im bloated and have had diarhea so im thinking i maybe did ovulate, im going to keep opking today to see if surge is today or tomorrow.. Im hoping i did O on wednesday and all my signs, CP,CM and calculator say i ovulated wednesday.. I hope so,.
How many dpo will u be on tuesday then xx


----------



## jen435

Fxd natasha :) sounds like u most definately did! Yay!!!

Today is sat cd 29... 9 dpo.... So ill be cd 32... 12dpo.... She told me after implantation it takes 3-4 days to show in blood so it can then take 5-6 days for + hpt. So i wait... Ttc is such a huge wait. But my body is shouting im pregnant i FEEL it. Definately not my mind anymore. Best part is no fever or cold this time. So sounds more promising for healthy lo. I really hope this is it. Feels so perfectly right.

:dust: ladies! Bfps for all i pray!!!

Laura how are you feeling sweetie!
Bethany danni horsey jessica angel hi!!
Amy im soo pumped for u to test this week too! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope so.. Hope youre bloods show a BFP! And a sticky bean!!

See i know it sounds daft because even if i did ovulate wednesday i wont implant til next week but i do feel pregnant :/ If thats even possible , might be mind tricks i know, and im only 3dpo but this morning i just woke up and felt pregnant, may be wishful thinking but i really hope i get a bfp, my chart says i can test on tuesday 2nd october, DO YOU KNOW HOW FAR AWAY THAT IS?! lol! I cant wait til then!!!!! And then if i do get a BFN this month its gonna throw me off, i just want to be pregnant yesterday im so impatient! i mean , with knowing my body, i do feel like i ovulated on wednesday and not tomorrow, i dont get a huge amount of ovulation signs normally anyway but i generally *know* i ha cramping on wednesday day after my positive opk, and i justfelt like i was... i really hope im not just wishing myself ot be pregnant and i get a bfp, im getting quite impatient and disheartened at the moment xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha it sounds promising hon, xx ive been saying for over a week i feel preg and it turned out to be true, i was afraid i was wishing symptoms on myself :) 
we see the sign s but r afraid to believe um in case we r dissappointed :) x
i only used opks for few dasy after my loss but im 95% sure i could tell u when i Ov each cycle eevn the strange one staright after loss :) xxx fx for u chick x

jen how exciting , u sound so like i was few dasy ago :) whoop whoop, fx for same outcome xxxxxxxxxx bump buddie xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i have way more sypytoms this time, im hoping thats a good sign :) :) im wrecked all the time the last few days , boobs are sore sometimes, im still gassy ( but apparently thats caused by progesterone release so is a good sign :) ) , im hungry a lot :) and i cry easily , oh well, like angel said im allowed be emotional now :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im scouring the internet for VERY early pregnancy tests but nothing, i know in my heart im just gonna have to stick the next 10 days out but thats easier said than done because im like thinking.. No cos ill have to go to work 8 times before i can test, and ill have to sleep so many times before i can test, ive heard that First response Gold can test 5 days before period, and im thinking well, if i ovulated a week earlier than normal technically i could do it next week then im thinking nope youll waste your money and be disheartened to see a bfn . 

And plus last time i had extremey tender nipples and i dont yet and im now 4dpo xx

I feel at a loss today, i feel so sluggish and DH has to work tonight, and with me not BDing last night or night before due to exhaustion and to be quite honest ( this sounds really bad for saying i am TTC ) but i have just gone off sex, im normally on it all the time but at the moment its just not bothering me, so if i didnt ovulate wednesday and its tomorrow, i got no chance of having a :bfp: this month, so then im thinking omg well when should i ovulate in October and im like WHAT 22 DAYS AWAY THEN PLUS THE 2WW?!?! I feel at an utter loss i am just so impatient, i mean, id be patient if i had the time but i dont :(I feel terrible :( xxxx


----------



## jen435

Natasha patience lovely ladie. Keep yourself a baby friendly zone :) must be patient worked for laura :) youll get it. 

Laura yes bump buddies for june 1 baby :) is that ur edd to??? I just know im pregnant i FEEL it and im sooo excited. And if im imagining at least i had the feeling for a little bit anyways.

Angel thats so cool! :) im so excited to watch it thurs!! We can all come on and talk about the new season!

:dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I need to be patient, anyone got any ideas on how i can make myself busy over the next two weeks? Well, im 4dpo so ten days really? Like im sat now and ive done four loads of washing and i have had a shower and done my hair and makeup etc, and its only 5 o clock! I know once the weekends over work will help it go quicker, but then talking to lone parents on the phone all day ( thats my job ) it just reminds me every three minutes :| xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura how soon after O did you KNOW you were pregnant? x


----------



## jen435

Aww hugs natasha forgot about your job duty. Hmm take a walk window shop (i love to) visit fam or a friend do u have a hobby? I scrapbook cook currently baking now and decorate my house. Also cleaning and dusting. Watch a movie turn on music u like and get dh to dance or listen when cleaning... Idk :/ itll go fast your almost half way there.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i might go buy a few canvas and do some paintings for the new house for when we move in in october.. Im planning on decorating everything myself, e.g buying a plain lamp and adding my own design etc and making my own bedset, just cant be arsed to leave the house n get dressed to go buy stuff to do xxx


----------



## jen435

Sounds wonderful! You seem creative! :)


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls :witch: just arrived :'( so hubbys takin me out and im gonna get very drunk and then start my cd to ovulation i knew deep down this wasnt our month and at least af has arrived and i can look towards next month xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xxserendipity

thanks hun im upset butnalso quite relieved that i finally know whats goin on give or take a day af did arrive when it should iykwim x


----------



## xxserendipity

stood in the pub with hubby amd his family and theres a girl obviously very pregnant with bloody wkd ffs life is not fair some people dont deserve kids :( x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ahhh Danni sorry about AF :(

But like you say it just means you can track things easier now nad know where you are and make this month YOUR month!!!

I know what you mean, i live opposite a 15 year old girl who just gave birth to a little girl, and all she did during pregnancy was chain smoke, drink lager and i know of one occaision she took a class A drug!! Shocking! And then she was telling ME that it just wasnt MY TIME when i miscarried?! Im very surprised at how calm i stayed!!!!

It will be our time soon Danni, and everyone else, and we can join Laura and be bump buddies!!

Well, since about 6 o clock ive felt nauseous every fifteen minutes or so for about ten minutes... Definitely not symptom spotting, i NEVER feel sick, i feel the kind of nauseous you get when you read in a car etc, if that makes sense.. Very early but i know i was sick and sore boobs with first pg, hopefully its a good sign.. We will get there! xxx


----------



## jen435

danni im very sorry :hugs: I hope you enjoy your time with dh and enjoy your drinks. I told dh if af does show thats exactly what i want him to do for me take me out and drink my cares away... im not one for alcohol either but ill resource to it for comfort. I am glad you finally have an anwser and lets make this cycle yours doll:flower: your rainbow :baby: will be here soon.:hugs:


----------



## jen435

natasha i know exactly what you mean. I hate seeing it. I watch my sister abandon her daughter 3 times and my parents are heartbroken over it because they want to provide a stable home that is safe for their granddaughter and after many monthes of being at my parents my sister comes back and takes her daughter back. She was almost killed in the car in july when my sister let my brother drive and he drove right into a house. my parents are still angry with me but what can i do i had nothing to do with my sister returning. She just turned 21 her daughter is 3. Beautiful girl too but her mom is all over the place being a teen and now experiencing the '21' seen... So to know you talk to ppl like her all the time and offer help its just VERY sad what they do to their poor babys mentally. I know some grow up but most the time its their parents that raise the child. All well its in gods hands. We all have suffered dearly but out time must be coming. We deserve to experience the joy of a LO in our life and we must have patience as we get there. And we will all be their for eachother along the way! Cant wait for all of us to join Laura!! 

Oh Laura you should make a profile for your pregnancy at www.countdownmypregnancy.com if you havent yet! I love that website and you can make a new profile for every pregnancy you ever have so that eachone has their own!! I did it for my first one and liked it alot!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> natasha i know exactly what you mean. I hate seeing it. I watch my sister abandon her daughter 3 times and my parents are heartbroken over it because they want to provide a stable home that is safe for their granddaughter and after many monthes of being at my parents my sister comes back and takes her daughter back. She was almost killed in the car in july when my sister let my brother drive and he drove right into a house. my parents are still angry with me but what can i do i had nothing to do with my sister returning. She just turned 21 her daughter is 3. Beautiful girl too but her mom is all over the place being a teen and now experiencing the '21' seen... So to know you talk to ppl like her all the time and offer help its just VERY sad what they do to their poor babys mentally. I know some grow up but most the time its their parents that raise the child. All well its in gods hands. We all have suffered dearly but out time must be coming. We deserve to experience the joy of a LO in our life and we must have patience as we get there. And we will all be their for eachother along the way! Cant wait for all of us to join Laura!!
> 
> Oh Laura you should make a profile for your pregnancy at www.countdownmypregnancy.com if you havent yet! I love that website and you can make a new profile for every pregnancy you ever have so that eachone has their own!! I did it for my first one and liked it alot!

I was pregnant with my daughter while still a teenager and can tell you people choose whether they want to grow up. That is sad that your sisters daughter has to pay for the mistakes she is making. I feel for your parents. It makes me mad to see us trying so hard to get pregnant and wanting so bad to be mothers while other women who get pregnant real easy, drink, do drugs, and still are able to carry their child to term. And we are trying to do everything right but our pregnancies ended and it was out of our control. I guess that's life. The minute I found out I was pregnant with my first, I was no longer a kid. I made me self be responsible, although I was never attracted to the party life or anything like that. Now my daughter is about to be a teenager, so I hope to God that everything I have taught her will help her to make wise choices.


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls :witch: just arrived :'( so hubbys takin me out and im gonna get very drunk and then start my cd to ovulation i knew deep down this wasnt our month and at least af has arrived and i can look towards next month xx

Aww dani, are you sure it's af? I'm so sorry babe :hugs:

Just dropped my brothers off at the airport. It was nice to have him here but definitely glad to reclaim the house :flower:

I too was having cramp like feelings today that felt like af but I know that can be pregnancy symptoms too so don't know what to think. :shrug:

How's everyone doing? :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Natasha patience lovely ladie. Keep yourself a baby friendly zone :) must be patient worked for laura :) youll get it.
> 
> Laura yes bump buddies for june 1 baby :) is that ur edd to??? I just know im pregnant i FEEL it and im sooo excited. And if im imagining at least i had the feeling for a little bit anyways.
> 
> Angel thats so cool! :) im so excited to watch it thurs!! We can all come on and talk about the new season!
> 
> :dust:

I hope I join you girls! If I'm pg, my due date will be June 6th :happydance:

Natasha, Jen is right. I too am trying to be calm and have patience since it worked for Laura. We'll get our baby bumps soon!! :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Im scouring the internet for VERY early pregnancy tests but nothing, i know in my heart im just gonna have to stick the next 10 days out but thats easier said than done because im like thinking.. No cos ill have to go to work 8 times before i can test, and ill have to sleep so many times before i can test, ive heard that First response Gold can test 5 days before period, and im thinking well, if i ovulated a week earlier than normal technically i could do it next week then im thinking nope youll waste your money and be disheartened to see a bfn .
> 
> And plus last time i had extremey tender nipples and i dont yet and im now 4dpo xx
> 
> I feel at a loss today, i feel so sluggish and DH has to work tonight, and with me not BDing last night or night before due to exhaustion and to be quite honest ( this sounds really bad for saying i am TTC ) but i have just gone off sex, im normally on it all the time but at the moment its just not bothering me, so if i didnt ovulate wednesday and its tomorrow, i got no chance of having a :bfp: this month, so then im thinking omg well when should i ovulate in October and im like WHAT 22 DAYS AWAY THEN PLUS THE 2WW?!?! I feel at an utter loss i am just so impatient, i mean, id be patient if i had the time but i dont :(I feel terrible :( xxxx

dont waste ur money hon, they dont work, i know it really sucks but we do unfort have to wait, xx
the pregnology site said earliest is 12 dpo and then it doesnt mean not preg if bfn, mine did show up at 12 dpo , very faint xxx fx for u too . 

take a big deep breath hon xxxx :flower:
u r putting pressure on urself and thats prob why u have gone off sex chick.
i was the same after few days of BD and it was just cos i felt i had to (no offence OH :) ) . u have got loads o BD hon, give urself a little break and sit back and let the :spermy: do their work :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love ya lots and fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Natasha patience lovely ladie. Keep yourself a baby friendly zone :) must be patient worked for laura :) youll get it.
> 
> Laura yes bump buddies for june 1 baby :) is that ur edd to??? I just know im pregnant i FEEL it and im sooo excited. And if im imagining at least i had the feeling for a little bit anyways.
> 
> Angel thats so cool! :) im so excited to watch it thurs!! We can all come on and talk about the new season!
> 
> :dust:

that is so great , :) i knew too but i didnt wanna admit it in case i got let down, but in my heart i knew i was , yey xxxxxx
june 2nd :) web calc says. my last af was sun 26 aug :) whoop whoop :) 
exciting :) 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> i might go buy a few canvas and do some paintings for the new house for when we move in in october.. Im planning on decorating everything myself, e.g buying a plain lamp and adding my own design etc and making my own bedset, just cant be arsed to leave the house n get dressed to go buy stuff to do xxx


wow sounds lovely i wish i could paint xx
new house how exciting :) ye buying r renting, either way is v exciting , u get to put ur own orint on the place. xx
i found leaving the house made time go faster, go to friends, shopping, cinema? u wil still think of it but not as intensely :) i dont think anything truly takes ur mind off it but distraction helps :) h aha
this place is good too cos like minded people that know u r ttc is great :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls :witch: just arrived :'( so hubbys takin me out and im gonna get very drunk and then start my cd to ovulation i knew deep down this wasnt our month and at least af has arrived and i can look towards next month xx

stupid witchy. try to think that maybe its better cos ur lining be lovely and thick and u will know dates and wont have the anxiety of early scan and not knowing if baby is growing right etc .. i know not much consolation, but u will get ur LO chick and we will still be bump budds xxxxxxx big hugs . xxxxxxxxxx
i had to wait 3 months to try and thats what i kept in my head the whole time xx
maybe ur body just wasnt ready and is wise enough to know that and wait a tiny bit til next month xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx better to wait a month and have all go well , love and hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Natasha patience lovely ladie. Keep yourself a baby friendly zone :) must be patient worked for laura :) youll get it.
> 
> Laura yes bump buddies for june 1 baby :) is that ur edd to??? I just know im pregnant i FEEL it and im sooo excited. And if im imagining at least i had the feeling for a little bit anyways.
> 
> Angel thats so cool! :) im so excited to watch it thurs!! We can all come on and talk about the new season!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I hope I join you girls! If I'm pg, my due date will be June 6th :happydance:
> 
> Natasha, Jen is right. I too am trying to be calm and have patience since it worked for Laura. We'll get our baby bumps soon!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

it will work for u tooo sweetie but i hate to say i wasnt very patient but i did try ha ha xxxx
we could have our bubs on same day ha ha xxx i be june 2nd xx


jen il check out that link thansk honey xx


----------



## lilesMom

ooohhhh BETHANY where fore art thou fair bethany xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah Laura its rented, just need our own space we been living with his family for a year, and i must admit having to have slow quiet :sex: does get quite boring and takes the spice out of things..

Yeah i love painting and making things like sewing and knitting etc, just like makin things that are different.

I am trying to be patient.. Ive woke up in a foul bitchy mood today, cant even stand to talk to DH, just irritating me, we had another tiff over sex last night and now im like, you know what i dont care, and if i missed my ovulation today then so be it i dont care. Im in such a foul mood its unreal :((

How are all you lovely ladies? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And ive got a huge coldsaw on my lip :( Not had one for years! Must be cos im run down , not the best of baby making environments ay :( xx


----------



## lilesMom

yucky i hate when this happens, i got few days like this too , all the waiting and thinking about it gets u down a bit, do something u really like today to cheer u up xxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxx r go buy face masks and pamper stuff and pamper the f**k outta urself, u deserve it x :)


----------



## lilesMom

just think ye will be able to christen every room of ur new place ha ha
when ye movin , ye got it picked and all? x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah got everyting sorted ready to move in, move in 1st october so only a week away :D 

I think im gonna go asda, buy some face masks and a non alcoholic wine and just sit and chill out!!

How u doing Laura you got any symptoms yet etc? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

good idea hon xx enjoy, :)
yeah babe good few symptoms, last few days i had to take a nap every day :)
and i keep crying, its annoying me now, the slightest thing upsets me and then i feel grand again after a big cry . dont get me wrong il gladly put up with anything if i get to keep this preg :) and i want turkey syeak all the time, i normally dont really eat meat :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww bless good!! Yeah i know, i suffered with terrible nausea with first pg but i wish i had it all back just to have a healthy pg!
And i went off meat completely, and all dairy products, i thought omg my childs a vegan :|

Haha, its funny, 6 weeks post dnc n i stil cant eat meat :| xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i went off choc altogether last time it tasted horrible to me and couldnt eat red meat either, only red meat i eat is mince rarely in lasagne r pie but couldnt touch it. unfort my love of choc came back :) x


----------



## TTCSecrets

And i couldnt drink tea, and i cna drink 30 cups of tea a day but even the smell of it when i made it for DH made me gag and i completely went off it, The main things i noticed in tww last time were going completely off sex, couldnt drink tea, and boobs hurt and couldnt eat meat, thats hwy i dont think its my month this month because my boobs dont hurt, i can still drink tea, only thing is i still cant eat meat and ive gone off sex completely but htat oculd be the stress of BDing for a baby, really taking its toll xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, how's everyone doing? 

Bethany! Miss you!
Danni, how are you holding up hun?
Natasha, Jen, Jessica, angel... How are you ladies? Jen, just a couple more days until testing for you!!

Laura, how are you felling?
Hope everyone is doing great!
As for me, I don't really know these days. I was having weird, af like framing yesterday and today my cm got to be a little more wet then it has been since af (sorry tmi). I have been pretty dry up until now which is not normal for me. Last night I went to bed at about 8 and just now woke up at 10 but I don't know if that's because we had a long day yesterday or because I'm pg. I feel like my body is playing tricks on me. I was so sure before that we caught the egg and now I just don't think so. I have been keeping myself busy with my brother being here and all but now he left yesterday so we'll see how it goes. no sore boobsd or anything and I don't remember when that started for me the last time but I think it was after I knew I was pg. ok I'll stop rambling now. Dust to you all!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Heyy , currently on 5dpo, frequent urinating, absolute foul mood, and i mean FOUL...
Bloating, af like cramps ( hope AF doesnt come this week when it was only last week i finished my last AF)
Feel like crying all the time, stress is getting to me and DH, im also, sounds tmi and weird, but very wet down there, but its not like CM its just watery, CP is now high very hard and closed with no cm at all...

How are you ? I know what u mean about trying to keep busy, ive tidied the whole house today and its still only half five.. Gosh lol! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hanging in there... Wishing this week to go by fast! Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Was alright i suppose, but from not leaving the house all weekend and arguing with DH about crap the weekend is just crap i cant wait to go back to work xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Boy am i getting cramps tonight :/ Is this normal They feel strikingly similar to AF cramps but AF not due til 8th October :/ 
Feel like theres a heavy ball or pulling at the bottom of my tummy :( If its AF cramps its unlikely i caught my Ovulation on Tuesday :( xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha i have a real pull in base of my tummy, does feel a little like af but not really , i got this last time too for few weeks. xx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hopes ur tired cos ur pregnant honey xxx

im seeing my doc tomor for blood tests to confirm and stuff, im gonna ask her can i stay off work till im out of the danger zone . what do ye think, i have really physical job and im also allergic to lots of stuff in my work place, i know it makes sense to take time off but im afraid il go crazy hanging around all the time. 
but then again if i work and i lose this baby il go even more crazy!! i should prob see what my doc says to me i suppose :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree Laura you should take some time off! Especially just in the next few weeks/months, even if you go mad at home :) It will be worth it, just let your little bean nest in for a while :)

Yeah, i feel a strange pull, its not remotely painful, its just there and it feels like somethings occuring, i wouldnt mind if my period was on its way but its not, i hpe i dont get these cramps until af in two weeks :|

Ive read it could possible be implantation cramps but had no spotting and im only 5dpo now, God knows :( Im hoping its a good sign especially with the nausea i keep getting about 7 o clock. But im not getting hopes up, im going to do a test on Friday just to see, and if not test a week later i think :( it just feels like someone is holding my insides under my belly button and gently pulling down :(

I certainly hope its not possible to get another AF this soon :/ xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im not trying to raise ur hopes too much but i have had this for a good bit ,
i started being gassy 2 days past Ov and think the pully feelin started about 8 r 9 dpo.
fx for u chick xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah :)
It will be a cruel joke if AF turns up 2 weeks early :| And also im hoping cramping doesnt signal ectopic pg, its just you end up doing so much googling when ttc you dont know what to believe anymore, i genuinely believe i am having implantation cramps at 5dpo, but one website says 10-14 days, another one sayd 3-14 days another one says on day 6 and im like going mad!
Oh well, im testing on friday this week so basically ive only got to go to work four times and then test with fmu on fifth day this week, hoping it goes quite quick, just got to engulf myself in work, testing with a 10miu this friday , so if it was implantation today im hoping it should have double to at least 10 by friday, if not, im going to have to grin and bear it and try next month, but ive decided that if i dont get bfp this friday/cycle of trying , im going to buy a whole load more opks and invest in a bbt thermometer and track things properly :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

implantation should be 7-10 dpo, but bear in mind u cant be 100% sur eof excatly when u Ov so could be out a bit, easier said than done but try not to over think it. xxx i know impossible feat :) ha ha 
u have the right attitude hon, a few more days of work which will fly and then u can test x fx for u x


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Was alright i suppose, but from not leaving the house all weekend and arguing with DH about crap the weekend is just crap i cant wait to go back to work xxx

Awww sorry hun. I hope your weekend gets better!!! Sounds like you are having the same symptoms as me. Hope we get our bfp!!


----------



## DoggieandPooh

Hey girls, wow has this past week been a busy one- from work to bday party to finally being able to dtd since mc. We have decided that we will dtd whenever we want but won't be so obsessed with ov and bbt like last time. Now I just try not to stress out and wait to see if I get my af in two to four weeks or more I suppose is possible too.

Congrats Laura! Glad to hear that someone is getting a bit of positive news. I have had to read thirty pages to try and catch up with everyone. I am still not caught up. 

Hope everyone has a good week. :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy hopes ur tired cos ur pregnant honey xxx
> 
> im seeing my doc tomor for blood tests to confirm and stuff, im gonna ask her can i stay off work till im out of the danger zone . what do ye think, i have really physical job and im also allergic to lots of stuff in my work place, i know it makes sense to take time off but im afraid il go crazy hanging around all the time.
> but then again if i work and i lose this baby il go even more crazy!! i should prob see what my doc says to me i suppose :)

I think it would be great if your dr could get you to take some time off. I would definitely see what your dr says but I think you should rest!! :hugs:

I'm off to be bed... Gnight girls and lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> amy hopes ur tired cos ur pregnant honey xxx
> 
> im seeing my doc tomor for blood tests to confirm and stuff, im gonna ask her can i stay off work till im out of the danger zone . what do ye think, i have really physical job and im also allergic to lots of stuff in my work place, i know it makes sense to take time off but im afraid il go crazy hanging around all the time.
> but then again if i work and i lose this baby il go even more crazy!! i should prob see what my doc says to me i suppose :)

Laura, that would be a great idea taking time off. Especially when you say you are allergic to a lot of stuff at your work place, and that its really physical. Everybody handles pregnancy differently. Some people (like my mom) could work a full time job during their whole pregnancies without any complications. I never could. With my first pregnancy I was basically sick the whole entire time, swollen up, and eventually ended up with pre-ecclampsia. Same thing with the second pregnancy. With the third pregnancy, well we all know what happened, i ended up having mc. So basically I am always considered high risk. Hopefully you get some good advice from your doc. Good luck with the prenatal appointment. Yay!! Our first bfp here! Waiting to here some more good news from the the rest of you girls!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I think af is on her way early. I have been experiencing some seriously unpleasant pms symptoms. I am so irritable and pissed off and for no reason whatsoever. My mood is all over the place. I should of know better than to think that I would be able to get my bfp on the first try. I'm 5dpo today. So just waiting for the witch's early arrival :(


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls sorry ive been awol got very drunk sat night :drunk: and hubby let me sleep most of yesterday lol :witch: is very heavy i was expecting this though tbh luckily no cramps though :thumbup: trying to find all the good points about :witch: showing her ugly face and its my birthday next week so at least i can celebrate it with a few wines lol my fertilityfriend says i should ov towards the end of next week and at least with hubby changing his shifts he'll be home to we can get lots of :sex: fitted in. 

Jess got my FX for u that af doesnt show up :( 

Amy and Natasha FX these little things are nice big pregnancy symptoms 

Laura time of work seems like a good idea gives u loads more nap and crying time haha u prob will go mad sitting at home but at least u'll have us :hugs:

still no Bethany :nope: hi to anyone ive missed :dust: to us all!!!!!!

oh nearly forgot had some maybe good news hubbys mum is considering moving in with her long term bf and if she does she'll gonna let us have her house im soooo excited its only a small bit bigger than ours but has a lovely big back garden and ours is horrid and unusable so we can finally have bbq's and stuff :happydance: xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

aaronswoman79 said:


> I think af is on her way early. I have been experiencing some seriously unpleasant pms symptoms. I am so irritable and pissed off and for no reason whatsoever. My mood is all over the place. I should of know better than to think that I would be able to get my bfp on the first try. I'm 5dpo today. So just waiting for the witch's early arrival :(

We are in the same boat.. I told my DH last night that i bet 50p i get another af two weeks early as my pms symptoms re terible, im so bitchy, im snapping at such silly things, last night i cried because we ordered spaghetti bolognaise from a fast food shop and they turned up an hour later with just chips and said they didnt have any bolognese :O And i cried!! 

I have cramps and my belly is pulling

We still have hope for a bfp!! When are u testing? I was thinking of getting some 10miu internet cheapies and testing this weekend coming as will be about 10dpo i think ... FX bab xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I think af is on her way early. I have been experiencing some seriously unpleasant pms symptoms. I am so irritable and pissed off and for no reason whatsoever. My mood is all over the place. I should of know better than to think that I would be able to get my bfp on the first try. I'm 5dpo today. So just waiting for the witch's early arrival :(
> 
> We are in the same boat.. I told my DH last night that i bet 50p i get another af two weeks early as my pms symptoms re terible, im so bitchy, im snapping at such silly things, last night i cried because we ordered spaghetti bolognaise from a fast food shop and they turned up an hour later with just chips and said they didnt have any bolognese :O And i cried!!
> 
> I have cramps and my belly is pulling
> 
> We still have hope for a bfp!! When are u testing? I was thinking of getting some 10miu internet cheapies and testing this weekend coming as will be about 10dpo i think ... FX bab xxxClick to expand...

the moods could just be all the stress hun and cramps could be implatation be positive 10dpo sounds a bit early after my testing last week id advise against testing to early believe me those bfn's a proper kick in the stomach and made me feel really low again :cry: no point doin that to urself if not necessary hunni xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls sorry ive been awol got very drunk sat night :drunk: and hubby let me sleep most of yesterday lol :witch: is very heavy i was expecting this though tbh luckily no cramps though :thumbup: trying to find all the good points about :witch: showing her ugly face and its my birthday next week so at least i can celebrate it with a few wines lol my fertilityfriend says i should ov towards the end of next week and at least with hubby changing his shifts he'll be home to we can get lots of :sex: fitted in.
> 
> Jess got my FX for u that af doesnt show up :(
> 
> Amy and Natasha FX these little things are nice big pregnancy symptoms
> 
> Laura time of work seems like a good idea gives u loads more nap and crying time haha u prob will go mad sitting at home but at least u'll have us :hugs:
> 
> still no Bethany :nope: hi to anyone ive missed :dust: to us all!!!!!!
> 
> oh nearly forgot had some maybe good news hubbys mum is considering moving in with her long term bf and if she does she'll gonna let us have her house im soooo excited its only a small bit bigger than ours but has a lovely big back garden and ours is horrid and unusable so we can finally have bbq's and stuff :happydance: xx

Dont blame u for having a good night with alcohol haha! ooooo thats exciting news about the house!!!! Will be perfect for a little baby with a big garden :thumbup:

Im hoping what im having is pg or at least progesterone symptoms so i know its not all in my head lol! FX Ay!

And i know what you mean about being happy in a way to see AF, i was hopeful thinking id be one of the lucky ones who caught before first AF came, but when she flew in last monday, i was actually as happy to see her as a positive hpt, because at least i knew where i was at, glad your not having cramps etc, mine was terrible , i clotted and was so crampy i thought my belly was going to fall out my bum lol!!!

And its good that your DH has sorted shifts out, plenty of :sex: and catch that egg!!

Ooo i feel woozy this morning, i know ive only just got up but i feel so odd... Not ill, just odd..

Work can suck my toes today cos im not in the mood lol! Im feeling so irritable ive got to try and keep my mouth shut when the customers start shouting at me for no reason lol! Feel so irritable!

Oh P.S Girls im loving how im checking this page like its the morning paper now haha!

Hope all the rest of the girls are doing okay! And Bethany hurry up soon, boy are you gonna have catching up to do babe haha! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im holding out to test til this weekend, like u say i dont want to feel down about it...The only thing i havent got which i got pretty much at conception last time is sore boobs, i keep prodding them to see if they hurt haha Not helping at all!! And ive been doing opks this weekend in case my o was on sunday as a chart said but they were all flat out negative so i am thinking O was last tuesday/wednesday!

Just got to keep busy this week and then test, luckily we move into our own house on saturday so that might keep my mind off it if i test and get negative xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! I do the same thing, this has become my morning reading hehe. I so don't want to go to work. I love what I do but hate the people around me. I told dh after baby #1 I'm looking to leave if it's not better by then. 

Danni, so sorry hun but glad you had a good time. 
Natasha, fx for you hun!


Hope you ladies are all doing ok. :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Questions: AF came fast and furious :witch: flew in like mad on Wed and then was barely around Friday, did your first AF do this too? Also, did you ovulate at your normal interval after first AF? (I don't want to miss O and used to get positive OPK on CD13...I just wonder if a D&C changes this)

Hi Angel! Thanks for the well wishes but I think I will be joinin gyou gyus next month. I poas this morning and got another :bfn: :cry: Af is due to arrive at the end of this week. I think the last time I got pg I got my :bfp: the day af was due so that is giving me some hope but I just feel so down and depressed :sadangel: I kept poking at my (.)(.) in hopes that they will be sore but nothing. :Sigh: just dont know how to get out of this funk. :nope:

As for my first af post op, mine didnt start fast. It started on Aug 30th and lasted until Sep 5-6ish. It became heavy after the 1st day or two which is normal for me but the length of time was not normal. Im normally done within 5 days. Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Is today 10dpo for you? If so, it does seem early to get a bfp. Hang in there Amy...Friday is just around the corner! I was the same w/ BFPs...even on the day AF was due they were very very faint. I thought I was having phantom BFP sightings! It isn't over until the :witch: shows! I remember the poking and prodding during tww. My sis would call in the a.m just to ask how my boobs were! Lol!
> 
> Thank you for sharing info on 1st AF...I suppose after a D&C everything is "normal." I have to get the timing right because I feel terrible "taking the fun out if it," or making it a "chore." DH is a sport, but we aren't 24 anymore either! Haha.

I think so. I didnt use a opk this time but according to my cycles page, which is what I ued last time, I O on the 15th so yup just about 9-10 dpo. Now Im feeling a little queesy too but I think its because Im hungry. I just wish this week away already! :cry:

I hear ya on not being 24 anymore lol. I said the same thing but Im glad that AF came and atleast you have a starting point. That was a great feeling after the d&c since you feel like its a forever wait for the darn :witch: Are you going to be using a opk or just wing it?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I am an OPK junkie! When I first started using them I spent a small fortune! I used three different brands (Amazon cheapies, First Response and Clearblue) to make sure I didn't miss my O. Turns out the cheapies are effective...that being said, I will most likely use multiple brands again on this first round just to put my mind at ease that all is working. To justify the expense of OPKs $20+ a set, I say, "it is cheaper than diapers!" haha. You won't have to go thought this though because you'll be getting a BFP this week!
> 
> (ps I hope work is ok for you today.).

Awww you are such a sweeheart! :hugs: I think IF I dont fall this month, then I will use the one that I bought which is the first response. I went through 2 first response tests and it was a 3 pack so I think I need to go to the store and get more without dh knowing lol I told him that I tested on friday or whenever it was hehe and he said "Why did you test so soon? We went through this last time and you didnt get a pos until the day your period was due" I guess I should listen :dohh:

Oh work is ok.. I was actually telling DH after baby#1 I dont want to be here. I think there are too many trouble makers here and Im tired of coming in here and dreading it. :( How about you? Hows your day going so far?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Ugh...why does DH always have to be right. They just don't understand the perpetual feeling of being in limbo. How the tww puts life on hold! Now IF, note the all caps, IF you do not fall pg this round, order OPKs from Amazon. They are $14, you get 40 OPKs AND 10 hpts! I think they sell smaller kits too for even less! https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=hpc&field-keywords=Opk
> 
> I imagine having a job that is dreaded and ttc is tolling Amy (guess that applies to Natasha too)...you just have to make it to Friday!
> 
> As for life for me...well, I decided I wanted a bigger closet, so currently EVERYTHING in my wardrobe is upside down! What started out as a do-it-yourself has turned into a beast...had to bring contractors in! The master bedroom wall into guest room has come down. New closet is framed up and drywalled, but carpenter said cannot come back until Tuesday to assist me with design scheme. DH shakes his head at me and calls it "another Angel Production." I guess part of me grieving seeks change, well I now have disorder and change! Haha. I was told to keep busy...don't think the girls here meant this busy! Haha.




xoxo4angel said:


> Silver lining...Friday I go for cycle monitoring (I'll either be on CD10 or CD12) to see if I am making follicles! So Friday is a big day for both of us!

Darnit, I wrote upa response and it got deleted! :growlmad:

You sure are keeping busy! Bigger closet, YAY!!! Sounds exciting! We do need it to be Friday already!!!! Thank you for the Amazon link, I am checking out the goods and we speak heheh

Fx for you for Friday and youll have to keep us posted on what happens!! :flower:


----------



## TTCSecrets

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura, hope today you get the Dr to excuse you from work! You really don't need to be around things you are allergic to right now. :baby:
> 
> Jen, fx for a nice HcG level for you tomorrow! I hope today goes by quickly! :cloud9:
> 
> Amy, Natasha, Jessica...you ladies are next up for BFPs! (Jessica, 5 dpo would be too soon for AF symptoms, but possible for implantation or uterine cramps! Dr told me uterus starts to get "heavy" that's why you feel tugging or crampy.)
> 
> Danni...you, Bethany and I will be ovulating within days of each other this round! Glad DH let you sleep in! :sleep:
> 
> Doggie seems you had an eventful week. Hope the days are getting easier!
> 
> Horsey fx the Dr gives you answers. Not sure if you said you were 100% going or not, but if so good luck!
> 
> Bethany...helllooooo out there!!

Im the same as jessica at 5dpo, cramping, no spotting though to imply IB I feel crampy and i actually feel like my belly is trying to push out and suck it in at the same time if that makes sense? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I am caught up on two pages now, hope everyones okay?

Im on 5dpo, feeling very crampy, huge headache, very watery CM if thats normal? High closed hard as nails cervix.. Feel very moody, absolutely shattered, ( its half five pm here and im ready for bed ) feel like crying. Not doing very well and htis 2ww is killing me, and especially since i am positive i O'd on tuesday last week, even though charts said it should have been yesterday, but had negative opks all weekend. And now im worrying that it was yesterday due to the cramps and htnking ive missed it since ive not BD since wednesday night :| Although i got positive opks two days before tuesday and then none this weekend, i literally want to sit and cry but i cant because when people ask what wrong i genuinely dont know what to reply :(((( xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , il catch up now soon, i just have to blurt this out , h aha

i went to my doc today to get bloods done and i wanted to ask few qs, she was really unhelpfull, she kind of gave out to me for not waiting till after the liver consultant but all the tests had come back alright so all the serious things had been ruled out, so we went ahead. she then said my mc might have been caused by my copper levels and could happen again, cos they r up, i then said but i was told they were only slightly up and she goes well i dont know anything about copper (it was the other doc in the place tested it for me) , i wouldnt have thought to test u for it anyway. 
i came home and googled it, its low copper can cause mc, she had me so freaked for no real reason, i think she was pissed cos i didnt ask her advice before goin ahead. 
i know i should prob have waited another month but i figured serious things were ruled out so i be fine, i wont be in a hurry back to her, think il go to the guy doc from now on.
if copper is very hig it can affect baby but mine wasnt mad high and i had been taking prenatals with copper in um.


----------



## TTCSecrets

No like u say Laur's you were over the serious things!! So what you didnt take her advice its your body? And emotionally and physically YOU felt ready, she cant be mad u didt take her advice when if she was in the same position she probably would have done the same! Sorry she was unhelpful :( I find alot of midwives are like that , i got annoyed with mine because i went to see her after the miscarriage ( and shes in her fifties ) and asked her for a three week sick note off work , and she was like * back in my day you had a miscarriage and carried on things are over dramatised nowadays* and im like, are u serious? So i just politely told her that surprisingly, it is not still back in her day... Doctors etc can be so unhelpful!!! Hope ur okay xxx


----------



## jen435

Hey Ladies!! I replied a looong message yesterday and it looks like it didnt post!! Grr!! I cant remember what I wrote either :( I know one thing was

BETHANY WHERE ARE YOU???? WE MISS YOU!!! COME BACK PLEASE?!?!? <3 HOPE YOUR OKAY SWEETIE!! :hug:

Laura agree with these ladies REST. This baby will be amazing and healthy I just know it!! But to take care of yourself and maybe staying away from chemicals for at least the first 28 days coming you wont have to worry for a heart defect at least. Let that sweet little baby grow!! I am so thrilled for you Laura I really am!! Have you seen your doctor yet? I really hope they agree and let you do whats best for you. :) How are you feeling?

Angel yay for af being heavy and over!! I know when mines heavy it goes away fast so It should be okay. As for ovulation I ovulated cd 15 after d&c. Then after cd 16, cd 15 and then this cycle cd 15 and cd 21 where my +opks I think the cd 21 was my ovulation one though. I love first response yes/no but after last cycle I would now recommend clearblue digital opk just so you can continue testing after your first positive in case you have a second surge and O late. Just my suggestion though. The cheapies work also its just that i hate reading lines. I love the digital bc I can see the lines and see a digital anwser as in yes/no or :) or empty circle.... Anyways youll probably O at the same time!! I did! But then again seems like Natasha had hers early in her cycle. So really dont know. I couldnt agree more with you enjoy this cycle with dh and bd often but its better not to make it feel like a job. Instead be in love and make it romantic some nights :) Just an idea. I had fun this cycle and if I have to do it again this cycle I have many fun ideas if your interested i can always offer ideas. Oh and after ovulation try to act as you have an extra week b4 your on your tww itll make it go faster because youll think your still trying. Then if you do ovulate late to your covered.

Amy im soo excited for you to test!!! We should listen to dh mine was right id waste my tests. Exactly what i did. Youll get your bfp your symptoms sound promising! :) So do yours Natasha!! Im excited for you ladies!! Amy i feel for you on a new work week. I was lazy today and decided to say no to working and dh said I was bad. All well I work next 3 days. I hope friday comes fast for you and you have an exciting weekend to celebrate your bfp with!! :)

Danni I am so very sorry AF showed :( :hugs: I hope your okay. Fxd for you this cycle. I am praying we all have our bfps by Oct! (This cycle you are all in now) Also you needed a drinking night. Im glad you and dh went out!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura :hug: Just saw your post. Im sorry doctor gave you a hard time. That is HORRIBLE :( Your baby will be just fine. Have you called your OBGYN yet? I would be seen by them. You and your baby will be okay. Your body was ready or it wouldnt have happened. You where so patient this is it. Your rainbow baby! Sweetie dont worry call up your obgyn.


----------



## lilesMom

natasha big hugs hon, u dont have too much longer left, u have made it throughmost of it xxx chin up xxxxx :dust:

angel, u really are keeping busy :) well done, just think u may as well do it now cos soon u will have LO and wont have time xx

amy totally still hope sweetie. xxx i got bfn at 10 dpo too xxxx i got my pos on 12 dpo but last time didnt get it till day af was due xxxxxx dont give up xx

my doc qs me for ages and finally agreed about the time off, i would be freaked every day in there if i had to go back now. and i be sick again all time from allergies, cant be good for me r baby. 
still have tog o for gynae scan on wed and liver consultant on thurs, at least they will know what they r talkin about unlike my doc. 
my real doc retired in mar and she inherited his patients, i think im gonna have to change , she makes too many mistakes , u have to watch everything she does. 
she was same one who told me to take neurofen that they didnt affect the liver, will daw, medicine 101 course they do. sorry im very mad at her for worrying me unnessecarily ( so not spelled right ha ha ) 

:dust: to all, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree Jen thats a good way of putting it about the 2ww.. Its just im 5dpo and panicking because i have a few symptoms but i dont have sore boobs like i did last time from literally conception.. Quite frustrating, i belive what i had yesterday were implantation cramps without spotting. I didnt spot or have IB last time either. Got very minimal cramps today, barely even noticeable today.. I am definitely going to start charting BBT temp charting from next cycle if i dont catch.. Just on a question, if my ovulation chart says i can test for PG in 8 days, is that based on a 25miu or 50miu test, and if so, could i technically use a 10miu one a few days earlier? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> No like u say Laur's you were over the serious things!! So what you didnt take her advice its your body? And emotionally and physically YOU felt ready, she cant be mad u didt take her advice when if she was in the same position she probably would have done the same! Sorry she was unhelpful :( I find alot of midwives are like that , i got annoyed with mine because i went to see her after the miscarriage ( and shes in her fifties ) and asked her for a three week sick note off work , and she was like * back in my day you had a miscarriage and carried on things are over dramatised nowadays* and im like, are u serious? So i just politely told her that surprisingly, it is not still back in her day... Doctors etc can be so unhelpful!!! Hope ur okay xxx

thanks hon, i was just so mad at her. she was really difficult with me. 
she messed up my moms tests before too and my mom ended up sick for about 6 months longer than she should have, my mom is older so doesnt qs the doc, it was when i went to the other doc in practise and asked should they not follow up my moms tests that he did and she ended up having treatment ( mini surgery ) and drugs that fixed it !!

natasha that was horrible of her ( midwife) thanks, god in the hosp they were lovely to me, soz u had to have that xxxxxx
thanks for support, am calming down now :) xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura glad you calm!Need to keep calm and relaxed babe put your feet up!
And can i ask you girls opinion, this next bit is gonna sound TMI, but since ovulation on Tuesday i have bene very wet down there, to the point where i think AF is coming two weeks early :/ But its so watery and thin its not stretchy etc, but ive noticed that even though it looks clear, it seems to be leaving a light yellow tinge on my knickers, gross,i know, but i assumed that cm went really think after ovulation and stayed like that if yu are pregnant? i have consulted google but a million different opinions xxxx


----------



## jen435

Your hcg doubles every 2-3 days after implantation has occurred and starts at 0 (some have 1-2 in there body always) The way everyones body increases hcg is different so some get it faster them others. I would be careful testing too early due to chemical pregnancys. At least wait til 10-12 dpo. It can honestly take 7-10 dpo to even completely finish implantation. Also just a heads up on the new VERY EARLY hpts (cheapies online) there are alot of false positives and evap lines that ppl get with them. I havent heard much good things about em. So be careful and always check with the normal online sensitive cheapie or FRER one. Youll be okay. You made it this far!!! You will have your bfp your symptoms sound promising!!!


----------



## jen435

Natasha ive been having that same wet stuff you described since Ovulation. I want to believe its a good sign and it is annoying because my af is late (but i did O late) so I keep thinking she is coming. Fxd Natasha its okay to have that!

Laura this is terrible how that doctor is. Please switch doctors. You need to be in good hands.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah thanks jen youre right.. i was thinking if i can manage through til this saturyda because it will be mine and dh first day in our own house, and it will be 10dpo, is that sensible? if i use a FRER ? xxx


----------



## jen435

Laura im also glad you can rest and take care of LO. Its a great thing that you dont have to be around those chemicals now for a while. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura :hug: Just saw your post. Im sorry doctor gave you a hard time. That is HORRIBLE :( Your baby will be just fine. Have you called your OBGYN yet? I would be seen by them. You and your baby will be okay. Your body was ready or it wouldnt have happened. You where so patient this is it. Your rainbow baby! Sweetie dont worry call up your obgyn.

thanks hon, im calming down now :) was just so mad :)
u dont tell a woman who had mc while back that maybe she will have another one now cos she didnt listen to u and more so cos she was bloody wrong . :)
we dont have them jen, the only thing we get is scan at 12 weeks, we dont get anything before that even though i had a loss. 
i have a gynae scan on wed that had been organised before and an appointment with liver speacialist on thurs so at least they can answer my qs xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Natasha ive been having that same wet stuff you described since Ovulation. I want to believe its a good sign and it is annoying because my af is late (but i did O late) so I keep thinking she is coming. Fxd Natasha its okay to have that!
> 
> Laura this is terrible how that doctor is. Please switch doctors. You need to be in good hands.

girls i had this last week, it was like sweat but it wasnt , which sounds gross, thinking it must be good sign too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i think she is just a bad doc, last time i had the loss, i had spotting she tested my hcg and was meant do a second test, she said results were so high she wouldnt do second test cos all seemed ok, ( she also admitted she googled to see if my levels were ok or not ) , turns out it wasnt but i didnt find out till later cos she hadnt done the second one. 

ok i need to forget about her and calm down xxxxxxx

how ye all xxxx


----------



## jen435

Aww hugs laura. Youll be okay! Fx for your scan and consult!

Im ok. Very tired keep thinking af is here. I just know its coming ... I hate being late for af and not knowing. Ill be thrilled for a bfp but i am not even getting a faint line and af is 4 days late now... My body is achey and my feet are crampy. I just want to know. I had a beta test this morning so praying to have an anwser by tom.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Aww hugs laura. Youll be okay! Fx for your scan and consult!
> 
> Im ok. Very tired keep thinking af is here. I just know its coming ... I hate being late for af and not knowing. Ill be thrilled for a bfp but i am not even getting a faint line and af is 4 days late now... My body is achey and my feet are crampy. I just want to know. I had a beta test this morning so praying to have an anwser by tom.

thanks xx
thank god they test for u , fx , it is horrible not knowing xxxxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks and fx for u chick xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Okay angel i may be a lil crazy w my ideas but they work w my dh so here are some
Dress up for him if u want u can even go out w him and let him pick out something new for the bedroom. 
Make or buy a game that gets u both excited
Touch him all over all the time not just when ur getting ready to bd. Play footies. Lean on his shoulder.touch his shoulder while scouting behind him etc.. 
Give him a nightout with guys he will come back excited to see u
Watch a movie in candlelight and cuddle always leads to other things
Leave him romantic notes in his wallet vehicle house or lunch bag goes a long way and its fun if they leave them back (texts are over rated and expected)
Compliment him and praise him def a turn on to a man
Date night put on a hot dress and do your makeup and hair 
Candle light dinner with finger foods you can feed eachother (or just the dessert part)
Essential oil (lavender helps relaxation) offer him a massage or take turns or go for a couples massage
If u can when he is in the shower turn the living room floor into a bed with pillows blankets maybe your coach cushions. What i mean is spice it up make other places in ur house exotic if u can and change the lighting if u can
Oh and something that works well for me is acting interested in his day even if it was dull
Something i do to is play dress up like a cheerleader (hs girl/teacher). You get the idea and have fun with it.
Really depends on you and dh though what would work also i have no children so we do alot.more diff things but.these are a few. Hope they help!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Questions: AF came fast and furious :witch: flew in like mad on Wed and then was barely around Friday, did your first AF do this too? Also, did you ovulate at your normal interval after first AF? (I don't want to miss O and used to get positive OPK on CD13...I just wonder if a D&C changes this)

Yes, my af was all over the place. Light one day heavy the next, went away for a day came back heavy, then toward the end it was pretty normal. As for the ovulation part goes, I don't believe I ov at the normal time, seeing as how I got my af at a completely different time of the month. .


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jessica how r u hon, sorry i was too busy ranting a min ago xx
hope ur well xxxx

angel i forgot to answer that bit too, my first af was very short and i waited 5.5 weeks for it to come, im pretty sure i Ov on day 10 after it, i dont use opk , i go by my Ov signs xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Questions: AF came fast and furious :witch: flew in like mad on Wed and then was barely around Friday, did your first AF do this too? Also, did you ovulate at your normal interval after first AF? (I don't want to miss O and used to get positive OPK on CD13...I just wonder if a D&C changes this)
> 
> Hi Angel! Thanks for the well wishes but I think I will be joinin gyou gyus next month. I poas this morning and got another :bfn: :cry: Af is due to arrive at the end of this week. I think the last time I got pg I got my :bfp: the day af was due so that is giving me some hope but I just feel so down and depressed :sadangel: I kept poking at my (.)(.) in hopes that they will be sore but nothing. :Sigh: just dont know how to get out of this funk. :nope:
> 
> As for my first af post op, mine didnt start fast. It started on Aug 30th and lasted until Sep 5-6ish. It became heavy after the 1st day or two which is normal for me but the length of time was not normal. Im normally done within 5 days. Hope that helps! :flower:Click to expand...

hon, I think that testing this early will usually yield a negative result. Because you are due for af in several days. Even when I got my bfp 2 days before my period was due, the line was so faint, not even my husband could see it, but i did. As for the sore boobs. I think every pregnancy is different, I never got sore boobs right away, and during my last pregnancy with my younger daughter I never felt sore boobs at all (weird huh). I know it is really hard to wait to test. I have over 1 week left to test, and I don't know how in the world I am going to wait this long. I doubt I will get bfp though. This is my first time trying since I got my first af after dnc. I really have no idea when I really ovulated or anything. I am not using opks or anything, just playing a guessing game.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u jessica :) u never know relaxed approach can work :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> I am caught up on two pages now, hope everyones okay?
> 
> Im on 5dpo, feeling very crampy, huge headache, very watery CM if thats normal? High closed hard as nails cervix.. Feel very moody, absolutely shattered, ( its half five pm here and im ready for bed ) feel like crying. Not doing very well and htis 2ww is killing me, and especially since i am positive i O'd on tuesday last week, even though charts said it should have been yesterday, but had negative opks all weekend. And now im worrying that it was yesterday due to the cramps and htnking ive missed it since ive not BD since wednesday night :| Although i got positive opks two days before tuesday and then none this weekend, i literally want to sit and cry but i cant because when people ask what wrong i genuinely dont know what to reply :(((( xx

I am going through the exact same thing as you. I am so worried that maybe I ov yesterday, and the last time me and hubby bd was Friday night early Saturday morning. I feel as though we should of bd on Saturday night just to seal in the deal. Now I am even worried maybe I never ov, maybe I ov too early. Maybe I haven't ov yet!! I hate this!! My mood is so crazy right now. I just feel so pissed and annoyed. And have no patience what so ever!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> hi guys , il catch up now soon, i just have to blurt this out , h aha
> 
> i went to my doc today to get bloods done and i wanted to ask few qs, she was really unhelpfull, she kind of gave out to me for not waiting till after the liver consultant but all the tests had come back alright so all the serious things had been ruled out, so we went ahead. she then said my mc might have been caused by my copper levels and could happen again, cos they r up, i then said but i was told they were only slightly up and she goes well i dont know anything about copper (it was the other doc in the place tested it for me) , i wouldnt have thought to test u for it anyway.
> i came home and googled it, its low copper can cause mc, she had me so freaked for no real reason, i think she was pissed cos i didnt ask her advice before goin ahead.
> i know i should prob have waited another month but i figured serious things were ruled out so i be fine, i wont be in a hurry back to her, think il go to the guy doc from now on.
> if copper is very hig it can affect baby but mine wasnt mad high and i had been taking prenatals with copper in um.

Sorry to say this, but your doctor sounds like a control freak and now she is telling you things about copper that aren't true!! You researched and she was wrong right!! OMG you waited 3 months to ttc. This lady doesn't own you, whats her problem? She should be happy for you that you got your bfp, and now try to be more helpful. Yeah, I would change doctors if I were you, you definitely do not need the added stress right now. It is time for you to be so happy and hopeful!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura thats exactly how i would describe it! Its like sweat but it isnt! And it has a slight yellowy tinge, not yellow, just so i can see it on underwear, sorry girls lol! I just hope its a good sign cos im getting the * i feel out this month * feeling.. I think part of me doesnt want to think im pregnant, and im obsesing everytime i wipe im hoping to see a speck of IB even though i had none last time :(

Boobs dont hurt, nothing, just feel nauseous, peeing alot and have all this wet stuff down there.. And ive just done my daily CP check and it has now gone from high hard and closed to quite low firm and closed.. I dont get it... Cos apparently u dry up after ovulation but i havent :| I dont want to get excited now, 

I just keep remembering, all that sex ed in school made u frightened to even look at a boy in case you get PG, and now you can have sex every other day for a month and not catch! 
Hmmmffff, feeling very irritable and moody , which in turn is a sign of pregnancy, but then im thinking, well actually, am i just moody and irritable because i just want to be PG yesterday and not have the torturous trecherous 2ww, i think id rather take a 2 hour walk across a bridge above a volcano than have to wait for two weeks to find out the result :|

Just ordered some ICheapies of 10miu and it may help me depress the urge to test because they wont be here til thursday at the earliest so i cant test til then ( 10 dpo ) xxxx How are u all doing xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

aaronswoman79 said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> I am caught up on two pages now, hope everyones okay?
> 
> Im on 5dpo, feeling very crampy, huge headache, very watery CM if thats normal? High closed hard as nails cervix.. Feel very moody, absolutely shattered, ( its half five pm here and im ready for bed ) feel like crying. Not doing very well and htis 2ww is killing me, and especially since i am positive i O'd on tuesday last week, even though charts said it should have been yesterday, but had negative opks all weekend. And now im worrying that it was yesterday due to the cramps and htnking ive missed it since ive not BD since wednesday night :| Although i got positive opks two days before tuesday and then none this weekend, i literally want to sit and cry but i cant because when people ask what wrong i genuinely dont know what to reply :(((( xx
> 
> I am going through the exact same thing as you. I am so worried that maybe I ov yesterday, and the last time me and hubby bd was Friday night early Saturday morning. I feel as though we should of bd on Saturday night just to seal in the deal. Now I am even worried maybe I never ov, maybe I ov too early. Maybe I haven't ov yet!! I hate this!! My mood is so crazy right now. I just feel so pissed and annoyed. And have no patience what so ever!!Click to expand...

You know whats weird... Looking at your posts is like reading my diary, im not even gonna say how i feel because you hit the nail on the head with each word above^...i could actually sit n cry... Cos im thinking god if id just bit the bullet and had sex last night and night before id be okay either way! But all ive had is watery/creamy yellow tinged CM, nothing stretchy etc, quite clumpy if anything EW... And im now thinking, maybe i just didnt O and im having a Phantom tww to end in misery :(((( xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys , il catch up now soon, i just have to blurt this out , h aha
> 
> i went to my doc today to get bloods done and i wanted to ask few qs, she was really unhelpfull, she kind of gave out to me for not waiting till after the liver consultant but all the tests had come back alright so all the serious things had been ruled out, so we went ahead. she then said my mc might have been caused by my copper levels and could happen again, cos they r up, i then said but i was told they were only slightly up and she goes well i dont know anything about copper (it was the other doc in the place tested it for me) , i wouldnt have thought to test u for it anyway.
> i came home and googled it, its low copper can cause mc, she had me so freaked for no real reason, i think she was pissed cos i didnt ask her advice before goin ahead.
> i know i should prob have waited another month but i figured serious things were ruled out so i be fine, i wont be in a hurry back to her, think il go to the guy doc from now on.
> if copper is very hig it can affect baby but mine wasnt mad high and i had been taking prenatals with copper in um.




TTCSecrets said:


> I agree Jen thats a good way of putting it about the 2ww.. Its just im 5dpo and panicking because i have a few symptoms but i dont have sore boobs like i did last time from literally conception.. Quite frustrating, i belive what i had yesterday were implantation cramps without spotting. I didnt spot or have IB last time either. Got very minimal cramps today, barely even noticeable today.. I am definitely going to start charting BBT temp charting from next cycle if i dont catch.. Just on a question, if my ovulation chart says i can test for PG in 8 days, is that based on a 25miu or 50miu test, and if so, could i technically use a 10miu one a few days earlier? xxx




aaronswoman79 said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> I am caught up on two pages now, hope everyones okay?
> 
> Im on 5dpo, feeling very crampy, huge headache, very watery CM if thats normal? High closed hard as nails cervix.. Feel very moody, absolutely shattered, ( its half five pm here and im ready for bed ) feel like crying. Not doing very well and htis 2ww is killing me, and especially since i am positive i O'd on tuesday last week, even though charts said it should have been yesterday, but had negative opks all weekend. And now im worrying that it was yesterday due to the cramps and htnking ive missed it since ive not BD since wednesday night :| Although i got positive opks two days before tuesday and then none this weekend, i literally want to sit and cry but i cant because when people ask what wrong i genuinely dont know what to reply :(((( xx
> 
> I am going through the exact same thing as you. I am so worried that maybe I ov yesterday, and the last time me and hubby bd was Friday night early Saturday morning. I feel as though we should of bd on Saturday night just to seal in the deal. Now I am even worried maybe I never ov, maybe I ov too early. Maybe I haven't ov yet!! I hate this!! My mood is so crazy right now. I just feel so pissed and annoyed. And have no patience what so ever!!Click to expand...

Hi girls, I leave for a few hours and come back to 4 pages to catch up! heh

Laura, GRRRRR to your dr!! I want to slap her for you! I know that you have probably moved on by now and are in a happy place so I maybe making this worse (so sorry) but boy that just really boiled my blood. I wouldnt go back to her either and see the male dr you were talking about. You are going to have the most healthiest, happiest, cutest lo so just relax and enjoy babe! :baby:

Natasha, I feel the same way. Im going crazy this time. I did the last time but now having gone thorough what I have, just makes me want this baby even more if thats possible. Im really just trying to listen to you girls and stay calm and wait but I would be lying if I said I was holding up ok :cry: MY cm is wierd, strange cramping, no sore boobs, Im moody and tired... Its all really messing with my mind. :wacko:

I too thought that I BD too early and didnt on the day that I O but Angel is right. Everything I read also said that the best days are the 1-2 days leading up to when you O. :hugs:

Jen thanks for the kind words and Im glad that you took today off. Sit back and relax and enjoy hun!!! :thumbup:

BETHAAAAANNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY....... :cry:

Hope everyone is doing well and if I missed anyone, well wishes ALWAYS!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im the same, literally driving myself to the point i want a fag :|
I have never felt like this in my entire life, i was trying to conceive since last september and took until july but i never once took opks or bbt or anything! And i was so happy when it happened, this time round, im stressed to high heavens, i have peed on more sticks than ive eaten dinners , im sick of peeing into cups, sick of wishing over every constipation feeling and sickness feeling , sick of constantly prodding my boobs actually HOPING for a painful reaction! And trying to not shout at people who say give it time itll happen when its ready, because in my heart i know it will but its not good enough! Im sorry for this rant and to pee on positive peoples bonfire i really am trying to be positive, but i just feel like shouting at *God* or whoever " How dare you take my baby away from me and then make me wait when all these people who neither want or care for children can pop them out just by looking at a male of the species*

I am now in floods of tears in the bedroom and i just cant hack it anymore, its not fair :( Us ladies have been through so much some people i know could never even begin to understand, yet they are stood there with healthy children that were neither planned or wanted originally telling me its probably not my time ?!?! WTH? and i cannot sit at christmas knowing i should have been 6 months heavily pregnant with a baby kicking inside me, without even a bean in there, i just cant.... im so sorry ladies for the negativity but i cant speak like this anywhere else xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Angel, i just, im inconsolable, fair enough time will soon pass, but if it gets to next week and i have a BFN, i literally dont know what i will do, i mean ive done everything i can this cycle, still taking prenat vits, havent started smoking again ( quit a while before first PG ) I dont drink ,i eat sensibly, i BD enough, i do everything right, its just so damn hard... Im getting so begrudging towards people with babies, i mean my DH sister who had her baby about 7 months ago came round the other day ( she lives quite far so only second time weve seen baby ) the last time i wasnt even pregnant at the time, and when she came round i went out and said i had urgent things to do because i just couldnt face, either ignoring the baby, or cooing over her.. And she is lovely as anything but even at 8 months pregnant she kept saying she didnt want it yet , and now shes over the moon.. Im so angry, with myself, ive gone back to * its my fault i lost my baby* and i dont deserve a child, which is really dramatic and i know its not true but im just sat in floods of tears inconsolable... I have literally begged angel baby this week to send a lo down to me, and i mean sat with his scan photo on my chest sobbing... Which i know doesnt help with trying to be stress free but still.. I cant help it... I am positive im going to have an AF soon i have that feeling and its not due for two weeks!

And now my cousin ( ttc with a married man after 3 weeks of :sex: and all of a sudden falling for has text me saying she has had a faint positive on a test today, and i just text back saying its probably an evap line, i sent it and felt awful :(( Im turning into a 8itch =[[[[[ xx


----------



## jen435

angel i am so sorry you had to deal with that at such a hard time in your life. its so hard to celebrate with an unappreciative mother that didnt even want her one baby. :hug: yours is coming!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> I am caught up on two pages now, hope everyones okay?
> 
> Im on 5dpo, feeling very crampy, huge headache, very watery CM if thats normal? High closed hard as nails cervix.. Feel very moody, absolutely shattered, ( its half five pm here and im ready for bed ) feel like crying. Not doing very well and htis 2ww is killing me, and especially since i am positive i O'd on tuesday last week, even though charts said it should have been yesterday, but had negative opks all weekend. And now im worrying that it was yesterday due to the cramps and htnking ive missed it since ive not BD since wednesday night :| Although i got positive opks two days before tuesday and then none this weekend, i literally want to sit and cry but i cant because when people ask what wrong i genuinely dont know what to reply :(((( xx
> 
> I am going through the exact same thing as you. I am so worried that maybe I ov yesterday, and the last time me and hubby bd was Friday night early Saturday morning. I feel as though we should of bd on Saturday night just to seal in the deal. Now I am even worried maybe I never ov, maybe I ov too early. Maybe I haven't ov yet!! I hate this!! My mood is so crazy right now. I just feel so pissed and annoyed. And have no patience what so ever!!Click to expand...
> 
> You know whats weird... Looking at your posts is like reading my diary, im not even gonna say how i feel because you hit the nail on the head with each word above^...i could actually sit n cry... Cos im thinking god if id just bit the bullet and had sex last night and night before id be okay either way! But all ive had is watery/creamy yellow tinged CM, nothing stretchy etc, quite clumpy if anything EW... And im now thinking, maybe i just didnt O and im having a Phantom tww to end in misery :(((( xxxClick to expand...

Yeah, i am so worried that i didn't even ovulate. I only have 1 ovary, so I don't even know how that one is working. By the way, its the docs fault my ovary is gone, they were suppose to remove a large ovarian cyst when I gave birth to my last child. They decided to not the the planned c-section and just do vaginal birth, then they waited six months for the cyst to double in size and then decided it was the right time to remove it. Then they tell me in the recovery room, "by the way, we had to remove the ovary, the cyst completely destroyed it!" All because they didn't remove it when they were suppose to. I am so sick of pushing these doctors here to do their job and do things right. I am always stuck with the kind of doctor that doesn't listen to my concerns or just brushes them off.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Im the same, literally driving myself to the point i want a fag :|
> I have never felt like this in my entire life, i was trying to conceive since last september and took until july but i never once took opks or bbt or anything! And i was so happy when it happened, this time round, im stressed to high heavens, i have peed on more sticks than ive eaten dinners , im sick of peeing into cups, sick of wishing over every constipation feeling and sickness feeling , sick of constantly prodding my boobs actually HOPING for a painful reaction! And trying to not shout at people who say give it time itll happen when its ready, because in my heart i know it will but its not good enough! Im sorry for this rant and to pee on positive peoples bonfire i really am trying to be positive, but i just feel like shouting at *God* or whoever " How dare you take my baby away from me and then make me wait when all these people who neither want or care for children can pop them out just by looking at a male of the species*
> 
> I am now in floods of tears in the bedroom and i just cant hack it anymore, its not fair :( Us ladies have been through so much some people i know could never even begin to understand, yet they are stood there with healthy children that were neither planned or wanted originally telling me its probably not my time ?!?! WTH? and i cannot sit at christmas knowing i should have been 6 months heavily pregnant with a baby kicking inside me, without even a bean in there, i just cant.... im so sorry ladies for the negativity but i cant speak like this anywhere else xxx

omg I know how you feel. I was suppose to be 6 months pregnant to this exact day!! I lost my baby almost half way through my pregnancy. I got to find out I was having my first little boy when I already lost him. My due date was on Dec. 29, right during Christmas time!! I want to be pregnant so badly way before my due date. I am not even happy my b-day is here. It is depressing because I already had it planned out that I would be exactly 6 months pregnant, and that my husband would take me to a nice restaurant and that I would be able to pig out and enjoy my dinner being 6 months pregnant! Now I have to be stressing about whether I am pregnant or not and wait until next week to find out! Don't be sorry about venting it is still so fresh. I lost mine before you and I am still screwed up because of it. I can't even look at babies at times!! It is just too hard!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks Angel, i just, im inconsolable, fair enough time will soon pass, but if it gets to next week and i have a BFN, i literally dont know what i will do, i mean ive done everything i can this cycle, still taking prenat vits, havent started smoking again ( quit a while before first PG ) I dont drink ,i eat sensibly, i BD enough, i do everything right, its just so damn hard... Im getting so begrudging towards people with babies, i mean my DH sister who had her baby about 7 months ago came round the other day ( she lives quite far so only second time weve seen baby ) the last time i wasnt even pregnant at the time, and when she came round i went out and said i had urgent things to do because i just couldnt face, either ignoring the baby, or cooing over her.. And she is lovely as anything but even at 8 months pregnant she kept saying she didnt want it yet , and now shes over the moon.. Im so angry, with myself, ive gone back to * its my fault i lost my baby* and i dont deserve a child, which is really dramatic and i know its not true but im just sat in floods of tears inconsolable... I have literally begged angel baby this week to send a lo down to me, and i mean sat with his scan photo on my chest sobbing... Which i know doesnt help with trying to be stress free but still.. I cant help it... I am positive im going to have an AF soon i have that feeling and its not due for two weeks!
> 
> And now my cousin ( ttc with a married man after 3 weeks of :sex: and all of a sudden falling for has text me saying she has had a faint positive on a test today, and i just text back saying its probably an evap line, i sent it and felt awful :(( Im turning into a 8itch =[[[[[ xx

No hun, you are not a bitch!! you are just human!! We are all in this together. Hang on hun, your sweet baby will come!! I have faith in that! I have to have faith, and not lose hope. I know how hard it is. I miss my little boy everyday, but now I am trying to focus on bd and getting pg again. It is so hard, I know it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Natasha everything you are going through is perfectly normal...it certainly is NOT your fault this has happened. For unknown reasons, sometimes bad things happen to amazing people...it will only make you that much more amazing! I know it seems like your day for testing is ages away, but it will be here in no time! And the 8itch in this situation is your cousin, not you!! Sending wishes for peace and calm your way...
> 
> Jen, DH and his bestfriend have known each other for 20+ years. They have never been competitive, but the bestfriend's girlfriend has always wanted what I've had. I find it interesting...she is 39 years old, NEVER been pg and always on birth control. My DH and I decide we want to make a family, so after 6 years we go on and get married and announce we want babies to our friends. All of a sudden she stops taking her birth control?? She never wanted children, she tried convincing MY DH he didn't want them! I hate it for her, but babies (God bless them) do not fix relationships. It pains me to see her, but I have to believe God has a plan for me...he will give me the baby that is meant to make my marriage that much more complete...

OMG this is like my sister in law. I got married right before her, so because of that she refused to go to my wedding or reception. She was pissed that my wedding was before hers. Then I got pregnant before her, and she was so jealous. that during my whole pregnancy she never congratulated me once, she never acknowledged my baby, and to make matters worse my mom had to pressure my brother to force her out of good matters to visit me when my baby was 2 months old. Guess what she did? My husband walked into the room with our newborn baby and she looked to the floor and wouldn't acknowledge my babies presence. Then the bitch got pregnant after me and guess what, she started acknowledging my daughters existence. This lady is so volatile that we never see her anymore, she refused to have any relationship with us, better like that. None of us need crazy volatile people in our lives. My husbands whole side of the family disowned him also, but they too are crazy. They would never accept our relationship or our daughter. So even though it is sad that my daughter will never know these people, at least our life is at peace, away from all of that drama!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

I keep checking my email and gazzela app for my lab results and it says in progress probably means they wont let it post til tom? Booo i just want to know. Im having severe pain on my left side very very low. Last time I had this I had a huge thump in my stomach happen and it felt like a huge painful drop and it was the day before expected af. My family doctor couldnt even figure it out. Im so scared of it happening again. Trying to breath and relax. Hopefully ill have af or a positive anwser tomorrow. Either one ill just be thankful for though i really want a positive i know its not in my hands. sorry to rant on and im just clearing my mind atm im getting scared.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Angel and Natasha, big hugs to you girls. 

Angel, that had to be so hard to hear... Someone that didn't want her baby and here we are trying so hard for our little ones!? Your lo is coming. You've got a great heart and I'm a firm believer in karma and something great is coming your way... Maybe twins! ;)

Natasha, this cousin of yours makes me so mad. Like I mentioned above, karma always makes its way into our lives. I don't ever wish ill or harm on anyone but I do think that you will be blessed with your rainbow baby soon Hun! :)


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> I keep checking my email and gazzela app for my lab results and it says in progress probably means they wont let it post til tom? Booo i just want to know. Im having severe pain on my left side very very low. Last time I had this I had a huge thump in my stomach happen and it felt like a huge painful drop and it was the day before expected af. My family doctor couldnt even figure it out. Im so scared of it happening again. Trying to breath and relax. Hopefully ill have af or a positive anwser tomorrow. Either one ill just be thankful for though i really want a positive i know its not in my hands. sorry to rant on and im just clearing my mind atm im getting scared.

I can't wait for you to test tomorrow!!! You're bfp is coming!!! :dance: try to relax and see what happens. Happy thoughts!! Fx!


----------



## jen435

Amy thanks! Im actually getting my lab work results :) and then.maybe a hpt if its neg.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> I keep checking my email and gazzela app for my lab results and it says in progress probably means they wont let it post til tom? Booo i just want to know. Im having severe pain on my left side very very low. Last time I had this I had a huge thump in my stomach happen and it felt like a huge painful drop and it was the day before expected af. My family doctor couldnt even figure it out. Im so scared of it happening again. Trying to breath and relax. Hopefully ill have af or a positive anwser tomorrow. Either one ill just be thankful for though i really want a positive i know its not in my hands. sorry to rant on and im just clearing my mind atm im getting scared.

I feel your anxiety hun!! Keep ranting that is what we are here for.. When all of your rant on here, it doesn't give me stress, anxiety, or bring me down. It helps me to show more compassion to others who are going through all that I have gone through. I use to worry that I was being too negative on here and that I was bringing all of you down. But all of this is a process and ttc can be stressful and there are so many anxieties and worries that we have to deal with. Might as well deal with them together! When I get my bfp the only other people I am gonna tell the news to, besides my hubby and mom, are all of you!! I have already gained a trust with all of you, and feel you ladies understand me more than anybody else in my life!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> OMG this is like my sister in law. I got married right before her, so because of that she refused to go to my wedding or reception. She was pissed that my wedding was before hers. Then I got pregnant before her, and she was so jealous. that during my whole pregnancy she never congratulated me once, she never acknowledged my baby, and to make matters worse my mom had to pressure my brother to force her out of good matters to visit me when my baby was 2 months old. Guess what she did? My husband walked into the room with our newborn baby and she looked to the floor and wouldn't acknowledge my babies presence. Then the bitch got pregnant after me and guess what, she started acknowledging my daughters existence. This lady is so volatile that we never see her anymore, she refused to have any relationship with us, better like that. None of us need crazy volatile people in our lives. My husbands whole side of the family disowned him also, but they too are crazy. They would never accept our relationship or our daughter. So even though it is sad that my daughter will never know these people, at least our life is at peace, away from all of that drama!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww Jessica, I thought I had a tough go with friends, but never thought what if it was family! Some people are better left to themselves and out of our hair! I would really like to remove her out of my life...instead I am taking the high road out of respect for my DH. I am trying to be happy for her (to her face anyway). It will be interesting watching her narcissistic self getting zero attention after baby comes. I dodged a bullet...she would've been a horrid bump buddy!
> 
> Sorry to see you had troubles with your Dr. I'm telling you, you have to be the squeaky wheel to get them to do anything! I don't give and I annoy them with my WebMd or Mayo Clinic findings...thank you Google and Google scholar! Hehe.Click to expand...

Yes be very careful with this woman. None of us need any negativity right now!! Maybe one of these times she will say something stupid or insensitive in front of your DH, so he can see what kind of person she is!! Too bad we all don't live closer together!! We already have so much in common!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Thank you jessica! You are 100% right. :) i love that we are all here for eachother.<3

Bethany :hug: misss you!!!! Come back!!


----------



## jen435

Angel i couldnt agree more with you!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Amy thanks! Im actually getting my lab work results :) and then.maybe a hpt if its neg.

Sorry, that's what I meant :dohh:

Going to sleep.... I'm just not in a good place right now. :sleep:

Hope you all have a good night


----------



## jen435

Goodnight amy!! Thank you im super nervous!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi :wave: can I join?

I had a D&C in May at 8w1d (baby passed at around 6wks). We've been TTC for two years. I had a suspected ectopic in Dec. 

I just finished my 4th AF since the procedure. My cycles went from 32-34days to 26-28days. Has this happened to anyone else?? It's driving me crazy!! Bleeding is also way heavier than before for the first two days.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi :wave: can I join?
> 
> I had a D&C in May at 8w1d (baby passed at around 6wks). We've been TTC for two years. I had a suspected ectopic in Dec.
> 
> I just finished my 4th AF since the procedure. My cycles went from 32-34days to 26-28days. Has this happened to anyone else?? It's driving me crazy!! Bleeding is also way heavier than before for the first two days.

Of course you can join!! There is no need to even ask!! First of all, I am so so sorry for your mc. As you can see, we have all had mc here at all different points in pregnancy. From what I have seen, cycles seem to be all over the place after mc, and sometimes it takes several months for your cycle to return back to normal. So basically we come here to talk about our loss, give advice to each other, since all of us are ttc. This is a good place for you to vent about your struggles with ttc. I know it has been a Godsend for me. Basically we share with each strategies we use in our ttc journey, give advice and offer moral support. I know in my case, it can be very lonely in real life, where not a lot of people understand what I went through when I lost my baby at 18.5 weeks. Well anyways, feel free to join in all of our conversations and I wish you all the luck on your ttc journey!


----------



## Storked

Crystal, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
As for cycles, mine got longer with lighter bleeding.

Jen are you testing?

How is Laura?

How is Horsey?

How is Amy?

How is Natasha?

How is Angel?

How is Danni?

My netgear was screwing up but we fixed it tonight and I am so stinking thrilled! And so far I have managed to trick my husband into BD every other day. I thought I would be so sad when my period came but I feel so relaxed. Happily reading and drinking soda again. Also, my husband bought plane tickets for Thailand (vacay, not the move yet) so I am just a happy girl all around! I hope everyone is doing great :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Crystal, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> As for cycles, mine got longer with lighter bleeding.
> 
> Jen are you testing?
> 
> How is Laura?
> 
> How is Horsey?
> 
> How is Amy?
> 
> How is Natasha?
> 
> How is Angel?
> 
> How is Danni?
> 
> My netgear was screwing up but we fixed it tonight and I am so stinking thrilled! And so far I have managed to trick my husband into BD every other day. I thought I would be so sad when my period came but I feel so relaxed. Happily reading and drinking soda again. Also, my husband bought plane tickets for Thailand (vacay, not the move yet) so I am just a happy girl all around! I hope everyone is doing great :D

Bethany!! You're back!!:happydance: We've all missed you girl!! Sorry about af but happy to see that you are feeling great!! So when do you go on vacay with the hubby?


----------



## Storked

Dang it Jessica I left you out! Ugh I am sorry :(
We leave in April for a fun festival in Bangkok :D how are you doing? I have missed you guys too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Dang it Jessica I left you out! Ugh I am sorry :(
> We leave in April for a fun festival in Bangkok :D how are you doing? I have missed you guys too!

doing so so, right now I'm on my first tww!! First time in my life I have been ttc and now on 2ww!! It is so nerve racking! Good for you on the bd with husband. Its good to make it a regular routine rather than putting pressure towards ov time! So are your and DH planning on moving to Bangkok permanently?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethanyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! Hurrayyyyyyyyyyy!!! You're back how are you!?!?! UPDATES!!!

Well ive had a bad few days, me and Aarons are in the same boat, quite literally, currently 6dpo, weird pressure in my stomach,nausea when i first wake up and briefly in the evenings. Feel alot calmer today, and ive decided if i dont get my sticky bean this month, im either gonna go all or nothing next month, so either do bbt,opk the lot, or just not do anything lol!!

Thanks for all your support girls , i had a really bad day yesterday thankyou so much for listening, if it werent for you guys yesterday i probably would have just had an actual meltdown :)

Jen good luck for testing!! Praying for you :bfp:!!!!!

Laura hope your okay today!!! Good luck with the bloods etc...
Danielle ? The rest of you? Hope youre okay!

And hey Crystal! The girls here are FANTASTIC i dont know what id have done without them the past few weeks since my DnC, Really sorry about your MC :( I had a DNC 17th August , had my first AF on 10th September, and currently 6dpo ( and counting ) !!! Hope your okay? xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And ive just realised i tested positive with last PG at 10DPO, with an SDA cheapie at 11pm at night with diluted urine, which im tkaing as i can try that this time... I think im going to buy a few FRERs and wait for my internet cheapies to come, and use the internet cheapies and then a FRER if it looks like its getting a line, the next few months are going to cost me a fortune in FRERS, the cheapest i ever see them is £9 for 2 on offer every once in a while xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Bethanyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!! Hurrayyyyyyyyyyy!!! You're back how are you!?!?! UPDATES!!!
> 
> Well ive had a bad few days, me and Aarons are in the same boat, quite literally, currently 6dpo, weird pressure in my stomach,nausea when i first wake up and briefly in the evenings. Feel alot calmer today, and ive decided if i dont get my sticky bean this month, im either gonna go all or nothing next month, so either do bbt,opk the lot, or just not do anything lol!!
> 
> Thanks for all your support girls , i had a really bad day yesterday thankyou so much for listening, if it werent for you guys yesterday i probably would have just had an actual meltdown :)
> 
> Jen good luck for testing!! Praying for you :bfp:!!!!!
> 
> Laura hope your okay today!!! Good luck with the bloods etc...
> Danielle ? The rest of you? Hope youre okay!
> 
> And hey Crystal! The girls here are FANTASTIC i dont know what id have done without them the past few weeks since my DnC, Really sorry about your MC :( I had a DNC 17th August , had my first AF on 10th September, and currently 6dpo ( and counting ) !!! Hope your okay? xxxxx

Natasha, do u have any other kids or are you ttc for first. I also feel weird lately. Can't really explain it.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess, Dont have any other children this will be my first ( well technically second cos i include angel baby lol i dont know if thats nice or a bit weird ? ) I know, i feel off it, i want to say i feel pregnant but i just feel offish... Like i am just complacent. Ive got back ache all over my hip bone area and now i have to go sit at a desk all day im just like FFS lol... Do u have any other children xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh i meant to ask , any of you really, I have a blood test tomorrow to check for anemia, and ive just been on the nhs website and it says blood tests can pick up hcg in small levels from 6dpo and tomorrow i will be seven, do you think its worth ringing them today and asking my doctor if i can have a check for my hcg levels added onto it as well? BEcause if they say no its below five and isnt moving ill know not to bother this month and prepare for next month? OR shall i leave it to myself to start hpt'ing towards thursday/friday this week? x


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Jess, Dont have any other children this will be my first ( well technically second cos i include angel baby lol i dont know if thats nice or a bit weird ? ) I know, i feel off it, i want to say i feel pregnant but i just feel offish... Like i am just complacent. Ive got back ache all over my hip bone area and now i have to go sit at a desk all day im just like FFS lol... Do u have any other children xx

I will just say that I am also feeling "weird" a little sleepier and peeing more, but I think it is too early for me to feel anything like that. So of course I feel like I am going crazy or something. I have had 3 other pregnancies and I have always felt like this at the beginning, but not this early, so I think it is just wishful thinking because I feel so freakin depressed lately, and its affecting my mental state. I am so scared because I am about to turn 33 and maybe I am not very fertile anymore, especially because I only have 1 ovary!! :growlmad: I have 2 daughters one is going to be turning 13 and the other is 6 going on 7. My baby that I lost was my 3rd pregnancy, my first little boy!! It was so sad finding out I was going to give my husband a son in such horrible circumstances. At times I don't know how to go without him. I miss him dearly. I just want to rewind time and have him back in my tummy. Like I said, my mental state is not too good right now. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Oh i meant to ask , any of you really, I have a blood test tomorrow to check for anemia, and ive just been on the nhs website and it says blood tests can pick up hcg in small levels from 6dpo and tomorrow i will be seven, do you think its worth ringing them today and asking my doctor if i can have a check for my hcg levels added onto it as well? BEcause if they say no its below five and isnt moving ill know not to bother this month and prepare for next month? OR shall i leave it to myself to start hpt'ing towards thursday/friday this week? x

I am gonna research about the early blood test and hcg levels, because you very well maybe pregnant, but if it is too early, I don't want you to feel down in case you get a negative but very well may be pregnant!! I know it is so hard to wait. I am in the same boat as you hon. And all of the anxieties and weird symptoms you are having, I am right there with you! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im the same as you, when are you going to test?

Well, in a way im glad i have my own son looking out for me in heaven, keeps a little bit of faith there for me, that he knows what hes doing and will send a sibling down when he feels its time. And this time it will stick, i mean to be honest id rather it take a little longer to conceive but know its going to stick , if that makes sense..

I didnt know you only had one ovary i must have missed that somewhere if ud already mentioned it, dont think of yourself as infertile, you will catch the egg this month im positive! You hear of women who get their tubes tied still managing to get a surprise pregnancy , so if its meant to be it will be! I am positive we will soon JEss!

I have the peeing twice an hour too, normally only go a few times a day, i even thought, maybe im drinking alot to fool myself into thinking im peeing alot, so yesterday at work i had very minimal to drink and i was still peeing! But my pee no matter what i drink, smells a bit like mans pee, quite strong, gross i know but it does, and its really cloudy. So im hoping its not an infection or something silly...

When are you testing being that we are both about the same dpo? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Im the same as you, when are you going to test?
> 
> Well, in a way im glad i have my own son looking out for me in heaven, keeps a little bit of faith there for me, that he knows what hes doing and will send a sibling down when he feels its time. And this time it will stick, i mean to be honest id rather it take a little longer to conceive but know its going to stick , if that makes sense..
> 
> I didnt know you only had one ovary i must have missed that somewhere if ud already mentioned it, dont think of yourself as infertile, you will catch the egg this month im positive! You hear of women who get their tubes tied still managing to get a surprise pregnancy , so if its meant to be it will be! I am positive we will soon JEss!
> 
> I have the peeing twice an hour too, normally only go a few times a day, i even thought, maybe im drinking alot to fool myself into thinking im peeing alot, so yesterday at work i had very minimal to drink and i was still peeing! But my pee no matter what i drink, smells a bit like mans pee, quite strong, gross i know but it does, and its really cloudy. So im hoping its not an infection or something silly...
> 
> When are you testing being that we are both about the same dpo? xxx

This is interesting, I got my first af on September 5th and according to my cycle I was also oving around Wednesday the 19th too. You probably have a shorter cycle than me? Or am I a complete idiot and doing all of this wrong!! Oh no. I feel this tightening like I am ovulating right now, I hope not. Because I pushed my dh to bd 5 times last week. And the poor man was almost dead after every time because of his work schedule!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive got a 28 day cycle but i have an 18day luteal phase and my period only ever comes for 4 days maximum, so this cycle, using opks and charts etc, i had AF 10-13th SEptember, no spotting afterwards, then positive opk on the monday and tuesday, wednesday they were negative so im thinking well normally you ovulate once u get a negative opk i think so either tuesday or wednesday, its the luteal phase that does it mines not average at all, which is unusual, my body just seems to fire eggs out at will lol!!

Haha your poor DH!! See im the same, i made DH bd every night from when af ended to wednesday night (ovulation) and now im thinking oooh dear.... The only other symptom ive got that i had with last pregnancy was, ive completely gone off sex, but again i dont know if thats because of the stress. God knows! 

Ah shucks, work time :( HAve agood day Jess will read your reply when i catch up at about 4pm xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> [Sorry to say this, but your doctor sounds like a control freak and now she is telling you things about copper that aren't true!! You researched and she was wrong right!! OMG you waited 3 months to ttc. This lady doesn't own you, whats her problem? She should be happy for you that you got your bfp, and now try to be more helpful. Yeah, I would change doctors if I were you, you definitely do not need the added stress right now. It is time for you to be so happy and hopeful!!

thanks hon, yeah i think i caught her on a bad day as well , she had just been bit snappy with someone else before me too, but she has gone totally down hill in my estimation now. thanks hon. least there are 2 other docs there i can go to :) 
im fine again today, il have my qs answered by liver consultant on thurs id say, :) thanks xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jessica how r u hon, sorry i was too busy ranting a min ago xx
> hope ur well xxxx
> 
> angel i forgot to answer that bit too, my first af was very short and i waited 5.5 weeks for it to come, im pretty sure i Ov on day 10 after it, i dont use opk , i go by my Ov signs xx
> 
> Laura, did you tend to ovulate around CD10 in the past? Was that your "norm" or did it change as a result of mc? I'm just wanting to know for my own benefit...Click to expand...

it changed just for that one cycle babe, it was a few days early , prob cos my af took so long arriving . it usually i get Ov signs around day 11 or 12 and im not sure then i Ov sometime soon, both time i got bfp was from Bd started on day 12 and first time i got bfp was from just Bd twice on day 12 :) cd 12 seems to be my lucky day :) ha ha 
fx for u hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxx

must go make brekkie, il finish catch up then xx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Natasha you can rant and rave all you want. You are voicing what we have all felt, thought or said! It never seems fair... My DH's bestfriend is expecting with his girlfriend. In fact they are due on MY Dec due date! They could not and still cannot stand each other, they fight in public...yet, I have to buy an expensive gift for her shower that should be MY shower. She cried when she told me she was pregnant, not because I was having a mc mind you, but because she WANTED to "pee it out." I am reminded weekly by her presence how cruel and unpredictable Mother Nature can be. All we can do is have faith...
> 
> Hugs to you Natasha...cry it out doll. Your lo is on his/her way.

i second angel natasha, we have all been there , there are total patches to the grieving process and mad is def one of them, it is totally unfair on us, but unfort it happened to us and for some yet unknown reason we have to go through it, hopefully we get paid back by karma big time soon with our LO s :) big hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel i cant believe how insensitive she was, did she know u were preg and mc ? either way really insensitive xxx big hugs xx
my sil is due within 2 days of Lile and her lovely bump makes me wanna cry , i always called Lile my xmas present cos she was due dec 16th :) i figured i surely have her by xmas , doh

amy thanks for wanting to kill my doc and warm wishes :) ive calmed down so much today but im not beyond a rant at her still ha ha xxxxxxx hugs xx

:dust: to all ye girlies, xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks Angel, i just, im inconsolable, fair enough time will soon pass, but if it gets to next week and i have a BFN, i literally dont know what i will do, i mean ive done everything i can this cycle, still taking prenat vits, havent started smoking again ( quit a while before first PG ) I dont drink ,i eat sensibly, i BD enough, i do everything right, its just so damn hard... Im getting so begrudging towards people with babies, i mean my DH sister who had her baby about 7 months ago came round the other day ( she lives quite far so only second time weve seen baby ) the last time i wasnt even pregnant at the time, and when she came round i went out and said i had urgent things to do because i just couldnt face, either ignoring the baby, or cooing over her.. And she is lovely as anything but even at 8 months pregnant she kept saying she didnt want it yet , and now shes over the moon.. Im so angry, with myself, ive gone back to * its my fault i lost my baby* and i dont deserve a child, which is really dramatic and i know its not true but im just sat in floods of tears inconsolable... I have literally begged angel baby this week to send a lo down to me, and i mean sat with his scan photo on my chest sobbing... Which i know doesnt help with trying to be stress free but still.. I cant help it... I am positive im going to have an AF soon i have that feeling and its not due for two weeks!
> 
> And now my cousin ( ttc with a married man after 3 weeks of :sex: and all of a sudden falling for has text me saying she has had a faint positive on a test today, and i just text back saying its probably an evap line, i sent it and felt awful :(( Im turning into a 8itch =[[[[[ xx

oh natasha i wanna come over and give u a great big hug hon, ive tears in my eyes now for u. lifes is a f**cking bi**ch sometimes, excuse the language but it makes me mad how unfair life is, i so so hope u get ur bfp chick, xxxx
ive had patches where i have cried so hard i cant breathe, like a child does, it is so horrible , big hugs honey, we r all here and know what u r goin through hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> I keep checking my email and gazzela app for my lab results and it says in progress probably means they wont let it post til tom? Booo i just want to know. Im having severe pain on my left side very very low. Last time I had this I had a huge thump in my stomach happen and it felt like a huge painful drop and it was the day before expected af. My family doctor couldnt even figure it out. Im so scared of it happening again. Trying to breath and relax. Hopefully ill have af or a positive anwser tomorrow. Either one ill just be thankful for though i really want a positive i know its not in my hands. sorry to rant on and im just clearing my mind atm im getting scared.
> 
> I feel your anxiety hun!! Keep ranting that is what we are here for.. When all of your rant on here, it doesn't give me stress, anxiety, or bring me down. It helps me to show more compassion to others who are going through all that I have gone through. I use to worry that I was being too negative on here and that I was bringing all of you down. But all of this is a process and ttc can be stressful and there are so many anxieties and worries that we have to deal with. Might as well deal with them together! When I get my bfp the only other people I am gonna tell the news to, besides my hubby and mom, are all of you!! I have already gained a trust with all of you, and feel you ladies understand me more than anybody else in my life!Click to expand...

jen big hugs and fx for u xxxxxxxx please god let jen be my bump bud :) xxx

aw jessica thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Amy thanks! Im actually getting my lab work results :) and then.maybe a hpt if its neg.
> 
> Sorry, that's what I meant :dohh:
> 
> Going to sleep.... I'm just not in a good place right now. :sleep:
> 
> Hope you all have a good nightClick to expand...

big hugs and fx sweetie xxxxxxxx
we loves ya xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi :wave: can I join?
> 
> I had a D&C in May at 8w1d (baby passed at around 6wks). We've been TTC for two years. I had a suspected ectopic in Dec.
> 
> I just finished my 4th AF since the procedure. My cycles went from 32-34days to 26-28days. Has this happened to anyone else?? It's driving me crazy!! Bleeding is also way heavier than before for the first two days.

hi babe, welcome, sorry for ur loss chick xxxx big hugs x 
im echoing jessica but yeah cycles go a bit mental for everyone i think after a loss and espeacially after d and e . x
i waited 5.5 weeks for first af and it was only 2 day spotting , 1 day af, the next 2 af came on time and then i started trying and first month got my bfp :) i am so happy but also nervous a little , keeping my fx for all to go well this time , welcome hon xxxxxxxxxxxx 
i dont know how much u have read so just tellin u my story x :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Crystal, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> As for cycles, mine got longer with lighter bleeding.
> 
> Jen are you testing?
> 
> How is Laura?
> 
> How is Horsey?
> 
> How is Amy?
> 
> How is Natasha?
> 
> How is Angel?
> 
> How is Danni?
> 
> My netgear was screwing up but we fixed it tonight and I am so stinking thrilled! And so far I have managed to trick my husband into BD every other day. I thought I would be so sad when my period came but I feel so relaxed. Happily reading and drinking soda again. Also, my husband bought plane tickets for Thailand (vacay, not the move yet) so I am just a happy girl all around! I hope everyone is doing great :D

oh YEY UR BACK, SO HAPPY :) :) 
thought they would never fix it, r u gonna play catch up, might take about a week ha ha xxx
im catching up on a day and its taking me ages :)
i need to go to town to do some jobs but im too busy on here ha ha xxxxxxxxx

hurray welcome back, yey xxxxxxx
and hurray for thailand :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Oh i meant to ask , any of you really, I have a blood test tomorrow to check for anemia, and ive just been on the nhs website and it says blood tests can pick up hcg in small levels from 6dpo and tomorrow i will be seven, do you think its worth ringing them today and asking my doctor if i can have a check for my hcg levels added onto it as well? BEcause if they say no its below five and isnt moving ill know not to bother this month and prepare for next month? OR shall i leave it to myself to start hpt'ing towards thursday/friday this week? x

might be too late to ans u but i cant see it would do any harm but if it says no dont automatically assume ur out, do stuff as if u were preg still just in case xxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry about the gazillion posts but there was lots o catch up :)
:dust: to all my girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I think I feel defeated on catching up already haha :D

Jessica, those TWW are crazy aren't they? If you can distract yourself, do it. Or heck, just treat yourself! Have a girl night. Nail polish, face mask, and good movies. Maybe a few squares of dark chocolate and pasta eh? :flower:
As for BD I try to keep it regular- don't want him to think that I use him for his swimmers. I like him the rest of the time too. Most of the time anyways ;)
Yeah we plan to relocate overseas and we feel that it will be permanent. Who knows what will happen after 10 years? But I am not positive that I will ever want to come back to US except to visit

Hey Natasha, sorry you have been feeling blue :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x


----------



## jen435

Yay!!!! Bethany your back!!!! :) Aww im so excited for you!!! Thailand vaca holidays coming up and bd everyther night!!! :) Sounds great!!! We missed you!!! So glad that internet is finally back!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

So ladies update no bloodwork results they posted 3-5 business days for progress... All well. I feel like af anyways and i just cant believe im in limbo with yet another long cycle. Not to mention im not sick but had a fever of 100.8 took a cold shower drink ice water took tylenol three hrs later it broke to 100.3.... This morning 100. Last time i was preg i had low grade fevers entire time and they say it could of caused heart defect. Kinda hoping it breaks but thinking maybe im not pregnant and somethings wrong with my body. Oh and im 11dpo 33cd bfn not even a faint line on cheapie or frer. Thinkin im out. Gotta get to work ill be back asap to write back to u ladies!

:dust: to all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x

Lately, I feel like I cant keep up the way some of you do and I end up saying something stupid or wrong or I miss someone or something. I know a big part of it is that Im just in a down/sad mood and Im really not trying to be like ME ME ME.. so Im sorry.

Welcome back Bethany, you were truly missed :hugs:

Crystal, welcome and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with the girls here, they are a wonderful supportive group.

Wishing you all the best always and :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh by the way is it just me who uses the thanks button as alike button? Because i keep thanking people for saying they feel like crap etc but i just mean that i like it because im the same lol! Jus suddenly realised haha!!

Im in a much better place today, im calm, handling my customers very well, the day didnt drag horrendously, and im sat with a cup of tea and a piece of cake :D

Awww Jen keep thinking positive youre not out til the witch gets you!!! A saying ive picked up either off here or some other forum i was stalking before here lol!

Hope youre all doing well??

Only thing im a bit agitated about is that i cant even walk into boots to buy conditioner without buying £20s worth of FRERs lol! Its like an essential, like buying milk haha oh dear! I have to hide them all from DH cos he thinks im obsessed and tells me not to worry and stop peeing on sticks lol,, im actually really tempted to do one now but there is literally no point at 6/7dpo..

Oh thats another question, if i had negative opks on cd 8, positive cd 9, positive cd10 at 2pm then two negatives at 8pm cd 10, when is it likely i ovulated? im getting confused with all this dpo stuff i wanna test test test!!

Ive also had really bad acid reflux today for the first time, well, actually my second time, i got it really bad the first time after i smoked a cigar at a party :S xxxx

EDIT: Also, is there any point n me buying a bbt thermomenter? To see if my temperature stays up? Or should i wait til i get a bfn and af and then buy one? xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel ive been doing the whole what if i dont ovulate thing, youll be fine!!! Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> So ladies update no bloodwork results they posted 3-5 business days for progress... All well. I feel like af anyways and i just cant believe im in limbo with yet another long cycle. Not to mention im not sick but had a fever of 100.8 took a cold shower drink ice water took tylenol three hrs later it broke to 100.3.... This morning 100. Last time i was preg i had low grade fevers entire time and they say it could of caused heart defect. Kinda hoping it breaks but thinking maybe im not pregnant and somethings wrong with my body. Oh and im 11dpo 33cd bfn not even a faint line on cheapie or frer. Thinkin im out. Gotta get to work ill be back asap to write back to u ladies!
> 
> :dust: to all!

stupid slow results , big hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x
> 
> Lately, I feel like I cant keep up the way some of you do and I end up saying something stupid or wrong or I miss someone or something. I know a big part of it is that Im just in a down/sad mood and Im really not trying to be like ME ME ME.. so Im sorry.
> 
> Welcome back Bethany, you were truly missed :hugs:
> 
> Crystal, welcome and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with the girls here, they are a wonderful supportive group.
> 
> Wishing you all the best always and :dust:Click to expand...

babe i feel the same some days but only on days where im already feelin bit crappy, xxxxx i have more time on my hands than normal cos im out of work for a bit, but when at work it is hard to fit in everything, we do need to live a real life too for want of a better phrase, ye know what i mean :) 
jump in and out all u want, we dont all have time for catch up all the time xxxxxx we loves ya and would miss u too much if u left. 
chin up, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy, I have been functioning under the impression there no such thing as saying something stupid on here! So I'm sure I say this from everyone...this is not the place to worry. We all do that plenty away from this forum! No one here minds repeating a story if any of us miss something... in fact it is therapeutic and aids in healing. Your poor emotions...fx this is your month!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'm a bit freaked this morning...DH has to start traveling next month!! Our RE has said she will do IUI if/when he is away, but we really didn't think we'd be in that boat!! :boat: I woke this morning thinking, what if I don't ovulate next week? What if I don't ovulate at all? I know this is irrational, but I can't shake the feeling. :help:

this whole thing is bloody irrational :) emotional seesaw for all xxxxxxxxx
just try to relax this month and if things dont go ur way remember it will be worth it in the end xx
how long wil he be away for xxx
fx it happens before he goes xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha i do the same with the thanks button, for me its a like, hugs, thanks, i feel ur pain , thanks for sharing and thanks button ha ha i know amy does the same too . :)
i like my name in dif colour on ur signature list, good idea :) i feel privileged, hope to god i stay there for whole 40 weeks now :) stupid doc has me spooked a bit even though she is a muppet, cant wait for next 2 days to see proper docs and get some answers :) xx

where r horsey and danni? ye very quiet? xxx

:dust :


----------



## lilesMom

i love this thread, i looked down to see if anyone on it and got huge smile on my face to see lots o my friends names xxx thanks for being such a huge support xxxxxxxx shit im gonna cry again ha ha. im so emotional, but i do mean it xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Awww Lauraaaa!!! You emotional wreck haha i love your hormones haha!!! I know, i get all excited when i see everyones name on there instead of just mine im like THERES LIFE OUT THERE :D HAHAHA!

I copied the whole highlighting your name in a diff colour off one of the other girls, hoping i can start changing the colour for everyone elses name pretty soon :D

And i agree with the whole like button thing haha got it in one! xxx


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I hope you get to feeling better soon- BIG HUGS!

Amy, I blame the TWW. I had some major depression funk last cycle and oddly, the Internet going out and me getting AF was not a bad thing. I feel a lot less frantic now. It is easier to be happy for people and to be happy with me. Hope you start finding peace soon :hugs:
And listen to Angel, she is most wise :)

Natasha, I only did the charting one cycle and it was so stressful! But I can see how the routine can be comforting. Do what is right for you :flower:

Angel, totally common fear honey! I have been there as well.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha angel ,but u r so right to plan for all eventualities, no point not planning and hten crying later if we regret it. would be perfect if he could come home that few days earlier, :) sounds like ye have agood realtionship so i think he will understand and its something ye both want, so if ur willing to do it , its not that big and ask for a deposit :) from him surely :) fx for ye xxx hoepfully ur planning will never be used cos u get ur bfp :) x


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Awww Lauraaaa!!! You emotional wreck haha i love your hormones haha!!! I know, i get all excited when i see everyones name on there instead of just mine im like THERES LIFE OUT THERE :D HAHAHA!
> 
> I copied the whole highlighting your name in a diff colour off one of the other girls, hoping i can start changing the colour for everyone elses name pretty soon :D
> 
> And i agree with the whole like button thing haha got it in one! xxx

i know its kinda dissappointing when i log on and mine is the only name. im hoping my being emotionally stupid is a good sign , i never got this last time :) maybe its cos i feel a bit more pressure this time, cos its at back o my mind all time what can happen , but i am enjoying the fact that i am in with a great chance of having my baby, iykwim :) and am hoping its agood sign :) 
i cant wait to change all your names too xxx

i have 8 girls i work with callin to see me soon, how am i goin to not tell im preg :) oH would kill me if i tell but i will be bursting and i feel unfair cos they all think its a sad reason, ie just being sick that im out of work, oh oh. :)
oh well good dilema :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy, I have been functioning under the impression there no such thing as saying something stupid on here! So I'm sure I say this from everyone...this is not the place to worry. We all do that plenty away from this forum! No one here minds repeating a story if any of us miss something... in fact it is therapeutic and aids in healing. Your poor emotions...fx this is your month!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> I'm a bit freaked this morning...DH has to start traveling next month!! Our RE has said she will do IUI if/when he is away, but we really didn't think we'd be in that boat!! :boat: I woke this morning thinking, what if I don't ovulate next week? What if I don't ovulate at all? I know this is irrational, but I can't shake the feeling. :help:




lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x
> 
> Lately, I feel like I cant keep up the way some of you do and I end up saying something stupid or wrong or I miss someone or something. I know a big part of it is that Im just in a down/sad mood and Im really not trying to be like ME ME ME.. so Im sorry.
> 
> Welcome back Bethany, you were truly missed :hugs:
> 
> Crystal, welcome and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with the girls here, they are a wonderful supportive group.
> 
> Wishing you all the best always and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> babe i feel the same some days but only on days where im already feelin bit crappy, xxxxx i have more time on my hands than normal cos im out of work for a bit, but when at work it is hard to fit in everything, we do need to live a real life too for want of a better phrase, ye know what i mean :)
> jump in and out all u want, we dont all have time for catch up all the time xxxxxx we loves ya and would miss u too much if u left.
> chin up, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Angel! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you and dh [-o&lt;. I hope that you do O before he leaves and you wont have to go through with the IUI but IF you do, I hope it results in you being pg but I think that you guys are going to get pg :baby: before he goes... I can feel it! :hugs:

Natasha, I do the same thing too. I too thought what if someone thought I was saying "THANK YOU FOR BEING MISSERABLE" :comp:.. totally not what I mean when I hit the thank you button. Its my "like" button as well. I dont have a basal thermometer but I have seen that lots of the girls here have used them and like it :thumbup:. As for the hpt, it has become a part of my grocery list too! Speaking of, I need to get more so that I can test for the next few days :loo:, thanks for reminding me #-o!

Thank you Laura, that really made me feel better :friends:. I dont know what it is but I just feel like crying lately and alone and just so sad :cry:. I have the best husband :wedding: and you girls are just wonderful but its just a very emotional trying time for me for some reason right now :shrug:. I was kind of considering just staying off here for a bit because I didnt want to bring any of you down :shy: but then I know I would feel even worse without you guys so I just need to get it together and knock it off :-#. You girls have become a part of my daily routine! Even though I may not be as good at recapping :book:, I do love hearing how everyone is doing and always wanting the best for you all :hugs:. I so badly want to turn all the names in my sig pink (For expecting :crib:) and hopefully we are on our way to making that happen soon! 

Jen, really sorry that you have to wait even longer for these results :nope:. I hope that after this wait, you get the results you want. fx for you :flower:

Bethany, thanks hun! I know youre :bfp: is coming soon and Im glad that you were able to find peace in the midts of everything. Love having you back! :hugs:

:dust: :crib: :bfp:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hahaha Laur's youre gonna tell them arent you!!! HAHAHA!!!!
Yeah our names will all be in pretty colours at the bottom, im giving it til christmas lol! I WILL have a baby bump over christmas! I will actually be excited to say no to alcohol over christmas and new year haha! Yeah , i mean ive said that i will be terrified when i get pg again but at the same time every pregnancy is different so ( without forgetting my angel baby ) im going to treat it as my first pregnancy and just see how it goes, all we can do! xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i love this thread, i looked down to see if anyone on it and got huge smile on my face to see lots o my friends names xxx thanks for being such a huge support xxxxxxxx shit im gonna cry again ha ha. im so emotional, but i do mean it xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Aww. :hug:
> 
> 
> I tend to forget to log off on my phone, but it does help if I need a quick fix from my pocket :ninja:Click to expand...

go pocket ninjas :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I reaaaaaaaaaaaally want to go pee on a stick...Like reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally badly lol, but ill have diluted wee and its only 6/7dpo .. Hmm, dont do it Tash dont do it... I THINK i ovulated Wednesday but looking at opks and results in my diary it could have been tuesday night or wednesday either way im 6/7dpo way too early for stick peeing, thats why im glad i bought expensive ones cos im less inclined to do them willy nilly xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

LOL Laura, how long are you going to hold off on telling them? 
 
Natasha, DONT DO IT! lol jk, if you really want to you can but I think it might be too early. Take it from me (The dummy who DID and was all sad when I saw the :bfn:) I changed color for Laura too.. I suppose I should change it to a color that they like huh? 

Laura, whats your fav color?

Angel, a backup plan is always good, you are such a smart cookie!


----------



## lilesMom

i second all angel said to every1 :) u r wise angel xxxxxxxx
stay with us amy, we r here for good and bad xxxxxxxxx maybe emotions r like me , maybe u will get bfp, im a big cry baby for last week xxxxxxx but hen im happy out in between crying ha ha xxxxxx
tash put the stick down and get outta the bathroom ha ha xxxxx i know the feeling babe xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> LOL Laura, how long are you going to hold off on telling them?
> 
> Natasha, DONT DO IT! lol jk, if you really want to you can but I think it might be too early. Take it from me (The dummy who DID and was all sad when I saw the :bfn:) I changed color for Laura too.. I suppose I should change it to a color that they like huh?
> 
> Laura, whats your fav color?
> 
> Angel, a backup plan is always good, you are such a smart cookie!

purple :) xx
i donno il have to see how it goes, please god dont let me tell um :) i wouldnt mind tellin all ,its OH doesnt wanna tell, i persuaded him last time to tell early and then we lost lile so..... think i better let him have his way this time, i have told tiny few people :) x adn of course all of ye, but sure couldnt hide it from ye. its just in case OH family find out from someone other than us, he kill me if they do!! :) 
his sis is gettin married on sat so there be qs as tto why im not drinkin too , doh !!! its a mine field ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

if i dissappear its cos girls r here and il be on again later xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> LOL Laura, how long are you going to hold off on telling them?
> 
> Natasha, DONT DO IT! lol jk, if you really want to you can but I think it might be too early. Take it from me (The dummy who DID and was all sad when I saw the :bfn:) I changed color for Laura too.. I suppose I should change it to a color that they like huh?
> 
> Laura, whats your fav color?
> 
> Angel, a backup plan is always good, you are such a smart cookie!
> 
> purple :) xx
> i donno il have to see how it goes, please god dont let me tell um :) i wouldnt mind tellin all ,its OH doesnt wanna tell, i persuaded him last time to tell early and then we lost lile so..... think i better let him have his way this time, i have told tiny few people :) x adn of course all of ye, but sure couldnt hide it from ye. its just in case OH family find out from someone other than us, he kill me if they do!! :)
> his sis is gettin married on sat so there be qs as tto why im not drinkin too , doh !!! its a mine field ha haClick to expand...

Tell them you're driving or ill!!!! Dont do it! Dont tell them! hahh 
We just started telling people as we were coming up to the 2nd tm and it was awful having to tell those people that we mc... enjoy the news between you and dh and the few you told... and US :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i know ur right chick, they know i had that nasty kidney infection anyway so i can just be vague :) hoep they dont ask me outright though, :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh Guyysssss :( You let me pee on a stick! BFN Obviusly :( Oh well at least it was expectd xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> yeah i know ur right chick, they know i had that nasty kidney infection anyway so i can just be vague :) hoep they dont ask me outright though, :)

You can always divert the questioning... I went to a wedding right when we found out and people were asking us and depending on the person we would just turn around and ask them questions... i.e. a couple that had been dating for a while asked us and we said "nope, but when are you 2 getting married"... they quickly left lol. Another person asked and we said "Nope, so are you seeing anyone?".. he left too LOL


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha very good amy :) xx my resolve not to say anything is strengthening :) x

natasha !!!!! we didnt let u, we told u not to , ha ha says the girl who poas nearly ever day last week till faint bfp on fri and then still does test to see it gettin stronger :) :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laurs i may have already asked but i forgot, what dpo did u get at leasta FAINT positive? xx


----------



## lilesMom

10dpo hon and it was so faint i was squinting but i could still see it there so i was jumping for joy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooooo, well i got 9 tests for £20 the FRER ones, so i think i might do the whole, one test every morning thing, as it will take me to about 16dpo, and see if they get more positive ( or positive at all ), if not by then ill know im out this month.

I might goole and see if acid reflux is a pregnancy symptom and hiccups, all ive done today and yesterday is hiccup and get reflux :/ hmmm, or i could just be fantasizing :D No harm in wishful thinking i guess! xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Oh Guyysssss :( You let me pee on a stick! BFN Obviusly :( Oh well at least it was expectd xxx

You snuck off and peed!?!?!? Oh no!!! Its still early for you hun, dont get discouraged!!!


----------



## lilesMom

no harm at all chick, thats what i did with tests , i skipped the odd day, i was feelling more disciplined :) just dont let it dissappoint u, keep in ur head that u will prob see bfn till at least ur due date of af xxx and then if u get it early it be exciting x


----------



## TTCSecrets

hahaaaa yeah i snook away and peed on a stick hahahaha xxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, I am probably ovulating soon. I try not to think of it. Just taking prenatals and watching Once Upon a Time :D
I hope everything works for you!

Amy, it is good to be back! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> 10dpo hon and it was so faint i was squinting but i could still see it there so i was jumping for joy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oohhh Im 10dpo today but Im scared because I tested yesterday or the day before and got a :bfn: I have tested twice so far and both times, nothing. I did this the last time too and didnt get my :bfp: until the day af was due. This time, AF is due on friday so you would think I would have enough sense to wait until then to test. 

DH was sick over the weekend and I dont know if I caught it but my throat is starting to bother me today and Im not feeling too well all of the sudden. I have been drinking hot/warm water hoping it will help but nope. Last night, he had me laughing so much.. a few times it felt liek my uterus was sore and was hurting when I was laughing so hard. Is that normal? I hope thats a good sign!

Bethany, you O soon? Yay!


----------



## lilesMom

try again in the morn amy u never know :) but yeah i know its tough decision cos dont wanna be dissappointed and doesnt mean ur not preg if u get bfn now, dilema, :) there is aday when hcg is high enough to change ffrom bfn to bfp though :) 
pregnology website says there is a chance u get bfp on 12 dpo but if u dont could still be preg :) fx for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sugar it was 12 dpo sorry, it was fri and i was due af on sun, how am i confused already!!! it was only few days ago . sorry , and preg says 12 dpo, sorry sorry :)


----------



## lilesMom

natasha sorry when i think aout it properly it 12 dpo i got faint bfp sorry, i got confused xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off for a bit cos girls will be here any minute xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> try again in the morn amy u never know :) but yeah i know its tough decision cos dont wanna be dissappointed and doesnt mean ur not preg if u get bfn now, dilema, :) there is aday when hcg is high enough to change ffrom bfn to bfp though :)
> pregnology website says there is a chance u get bfp on 12 dpo but if u dont could still be preg :) fx for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxx

Funny that you mentioned that because I just went on there to check too! Yup, says that I should test on thursday... Im scared and anxious!


----------



## jen435

Ladies thank you thank you thank you!!! My next beta test is friday!!! It was very very low hcg. We will see what fri brings!!! 

8 pages u ladies are on a roll im gonna try to play catch up tonight. Have six hrs of work to go!! Hope your all okay! <3

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Natasha... guess what I did... went to the store at lunch and bought 2 (3) hpt packs... I want to pee on one the next time I go to the restroom here at work so bad! lol Laura gave me hope again!


----------



## mommylov

Just poas... :bfn: 10dpo..... I think Im out this month :sadangel:

Just waiting for :witch: at this point.... :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x
> 
> Lately, I feel like I cant keep up the way some of you do and I end up saying something stupid or wrong or I miss someone or something. I know a big part of it is that Im just in a down/sad mood and Im really not trying to be like ME ME ME.. so Im sorry.
> 
> Welcome back Bethany, you were truly missed :hugs:
> 
> Crystal, welcome and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with the girls here, they are a wonderful supportive group.
> 
> Wishing you all the best always and :dust:Click to expand...

You can never say anything stupid to us Amy :hugs:. Sometimes we feel positive others times negative. I know how you feel, especially with the sad mood. Some days I feel better, like I am on top of the world, and all of the sudden the next day I feel like complete utter sh*t! I am starting to think I might have a mood disorder, or maybe I am bipolar and this whole miscarriage has brought it out?? Try to keep your chin up hon, I know its easier said than done. Because right now I am thinking to myself, I can barely follow the advice that I am giving your :(


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> we talk too much everyday to catch up :) think u know most o the news anyway :) :) xxx welcome back x
> 
> Lately, I feel like I cant keep up the way some of you do and I end up saying something stupid or wrong or I miss someone or something. I know a big part of it is that Im just in a down/sad mood and Im really not trying to be like ME ME ME.. so Im sorry.
> 
> Welcome back Bethany, you were truly missed :hugs:
> 
> Crystal, welcome and I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort with the girls here, they are a wonderful supportive group.
> 
> Wishing you all the best always and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You can never say anything stupid to us Amy :hugs:. Sometimes we feel positive others times negative. I know how you feel, especially with the sad mood. Some days I feel better, like I am on top of the world, and all of the sudden the next day I feel like complete utter sh*t! I am starting to think I might have a mood disorder, or maybe I am bipolar and this whole miscarriage has brought it out?? Try to keep your chin up hon, I know its easier said than done. Because right now I am thinking to myself, I can barely follow the advice that I am giving your :(Click to expand...

Thanks hun! I know our emotions are all over the place, huh? Before you start to think something is wrong, really take into consideration all that you have been through. To me, it sounds like all your emotions are valid and normal so I wouldnt say that you have anything wrong with you. It just takes time I guess for us to really accept things for what they are and really try and find our inner peace. A big part of that for me is you ladies so thank you so much! We'll get through this together! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> angel ive been doing the whole what if i dont ovulate thing, youll be fine!!! Xxxx

Me too!! I am even scared I am out of eggs!! As crazy as that sounds!:wacko:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"

lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Ooooo, well i got 9 tests for £20 the FRER ones, so i think i might do the whole, one test every morning thing, as it will take me to about 16dpo, and see if they get more positive ( or positive at all ), if not by then ill know im out this month.
> 
> I might goole and see if acid reflux is a pregnancy symptom and hiccups, all ive done today and yesterday is hiccup and get reflux :/ hmmm, or i could just be fantasizing :D No harm in wishful thinking i guess! xxx

Acid reflux was one of my first pregnancy symptoms in all 3 pregnancies. Though I never got it this early. But with my last pregnancy that I mc, 2 days right before my period was due, I woke up with bad acid reflux and decided to take a pregnancy test, I got my first positive that morning!


----------



## TTCSecrets

ive just worked out from my last pregnancy that i tested positive on 9dpo 10dpo at the latest, and that was with 11pm diluted pee, im hoping i have that luck again this time round, ive already been writing down octobers fertile days i my diary as i feel out this month, im not even really sad about it, i mean i am, but, i feel complacent just like for gods sake whatever lol! So im plotting my diary with all my fertil days for next month and ive just ordered 60 ( extreme i know but might satisfy my poas addiction ) opks for next month and ordered a bbt thermometer. Will do it properly next month , and if that dont work, in november im going to completely let loose, not plot anything apart from temperatures.. this is my plan :) 

i mean to a certain extent i have this instinct that i am indeed pregnant again, but then im thinking, no, you want to be pregnant which is very different from actually being pregnant, i have no sore boobs like last time, ive gone off sex like last time but i think that purely is the stress. i mean im not gonna lie to you girls, in the relationship its me that wants :sex: all the time and he takes it as he gets it, and normally im all for sexual inuendos and him jokily saying what he wants to do to me later, and he made a reference earlier and i just gave him this disgusted i dont think so look, and even when i said no because i cant be bothered because the bed is too noisy, he said u wait til we move in on our own on saturday ;) Which i have been looking forward to sexually for 6 months, but im just like meh nope dont really feel like it, which i honestly believe 100% is the stress of being in the bedroom between his mum and partner on one side, and his two brothers on the other side so having to literally be quiet like mice, and also having to plan sex, literally, without even TTC, we have to plan sex to when everyones asleep or when everyones out which is rarer than finding a hundred pound in my handbagEDIT: which also makes me think thats why im so tired, because his fmaily dont go to bed til like midnight, i go to bed at 10 shattered and have to wait til gone midnight just so everyone is asleep so we can bd, and doing that the past few weeks has knackered me out, again, i been thinking im pregnant cos im tired but it all has logical explanations :( RANT OVER :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> ladies thank you thank you thank you!!! My next beta test is friday!!! It was very very low hcg. We will see what fri brings!!!
> 
> 8 pages u ladies are on a roll im gonna try to play catch up tonight. Have six hrs of work to go!! Hope your all okay! <3
> 
> :dust:

woohoo jen is my bump buddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yey hurray yipeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Natasha, it will be so nice once you guys are in your own place. Youll find the fun in it again.. going from room to room... doing it on YOUR terms and not around everyone elses bed times. This weekend cant come fast enough for a lot of us! Once you are in your own place, I hope that you can be relaxed more and not have to stress about these stuff anymore! In the meantime, is the floor or heck.. the car out? lol


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Just poas... :bfn: 10dpo..... I think Im out this month :sadangel:
> 
> Just waiting for :witch: at this point.... :cry:

its still too early sweetie, u cant tell from a bfn at the mo, only from a bfp :)
it would be a very early unusual bfp at this stage, its more normally got at day af is due r later , my last time i got bfns til day af was due , i was lucky i got it 2 days early this time :) 
please dont let bfn get u down, it doesnt mean anything at this early stage xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> ladies thank you thank you thank you!!! My next beta test is friday!!! It was very very low hcg. We will see what fri brings!!!
> 
> 8 pages u ladies are on a roll im gonna try to play catch up tonight. Have six hrs of work to go!! Hope your all okay! <3
> 
> :dust:
> 
> woohoo jen is my bump buddy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> yey hurray yipeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh I missred this!!! Jen, are you officially taking that as a pos?!?!!? If you are then YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! I guess its not official until your ticker is updated.. lol jk!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Just poas... :bfn: 10dpo..... I think Im out this month :sadangel:
> 
> Just waiting for :witch: at this point.... :cry:
> 
> its still too early sweetie, u cant tell from a bfn at the mo, only from a bfp :)
> it would be a very early unusual bfp at this stage, its more normally got at day af is due r later , my last time i got bfns til day af was due , i was lucky i got it 2 days early this time :)
> please dont let bfn get u down, it doesnt mean anything at this early stage xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I hope youre right.. I cant take this anymore :cry:. I have all sorts of aches and gassiness (Sorry tmi) but no sore boobs.. just dont know what to make of all of it :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

my bad, maybe i got it wrong, if there is low hcg isnt that a bfp ?? its the baby makes the hcg so if not pos how can u have hcg? it shows up in blood before pee, so hope i took it up right xxxxxx when i got faint pos i still kept checking in case it was chemical and my af would still come, but tis gettin stronger line every day, oooohhhhhh it better work this time :) xxx for both of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Just poas... :bfn: 10dpo..... I think Im out this month :sadangel:
> 
> 
> I hope youre right.. I cant take this anymore :cry:. I have all sorts of aches and gassiness (Sorry tmi) but no sore boobs.. just dont know what to make of all of it :shrug:
> 
> my signs of preg are different this time to last time, i had no boob pain last time, no crying and hardly no signs this early. i feel different this time and im hoping its a good sign, xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> my bad, maybe i got it wrong, if there is low hcg isnt that a bfp ?? its the baby makes the hcg so if not pos how can u have hcg? it shows up in blood before pee, so hope i took it up right xxxxxx when i got faint pos i still kept checking in case it was chemical and my af would still come, but tis gettin stronger line every day, oooohhhhhh it better work this time :) xxx for both of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yup, I think youre right!!! It will!!! I cant wait and sooo excited for you guys!!! :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Just poas... :bfn: 10dpo..... I think Im out this month :sadangel:
> 
> 
> I hope youre right.. I cant take this anymore :cry:. I have all sorts of aches and gassiness (Sorry tmi) but no sore boobs.. just dont know what to make of all of it :shrug:
> 
> my signs of preg are different this time to last time, i had no boob pain last time, no crying and hardly no signs this early. i feel different this time and im hoping its a good sign, xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Me too, except for this time I have no sore boobs, peeing normal (I think) but I cant remember if all this came before or after I officially got my bfp. I guess thats whats making me question whether I am pg or not. I thought for sure I was last week and then then week I have had all sorts of doubts... I just really wish I knew either way but am REALLY hoping to be pg. :baby:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

i was the same hon, first week in tww wait i was so sure, i had a few days doubt ( even though i still had syptoms :) ) and then i thought i was but was afraid it was me wishing for it :) xxx best o luck chick ,i so hope we rbump buddies soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i am so full, the girls brought loads o goodies, im so stuffed :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Ladies thank you thank you thank you!!! My next beta test is friday!!! It was very very low hcg. We will see what fri brings!!!
> 
> 8 pages u ladies are on a roll im gonna try to play catch up tonight. Have six hrs of work to go!! Hope your all okay! <3
> 
> :dust:

HcG is only present when preggers! Did I miss something? :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! 

So if I am not mistaken cautious congrats are in order for Jen! Yay!! :yipee:

My hcg was very low at 4 weeks (37)...it more than doubled every 48 hours, so Dr said it was ok. For me, it was certainly not an indication that anything was wrong...I hope this holds true for you as well! 

Amy and Natasha...you girls caved!! I know you know it's too early, but I guess I'd do the same. Limbo is not fun! You just have to make it to Thursday!

Danni? You ok? 

Jessica...I imagine the emotions we are all going through while ttc would match up to symptoms of personality disorders in the DSM IV! Hahaha! J/k :muaha:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies thank you thank you thank you!!! My next beta test is friday!!! It was very very low hcg. We will see what fri brings!!!
> 
> 8 pages u ladies are on a roll im gonna try to play catch up tonight. Have six hrs of work to go!! Hope your all okay! <3
> 
> :dust:
> 
> HcG is only present when preggers! Did I miss something? :shrug:Click to expand...

No, I think it was just a "dumb Amy question/response" I'm so happy we are getting bfp here!


----------



## jen435

Natasha thats ALOT of tests for so cheap! Stores by me are two for $11.97 at walmart! Test away if u cant help it!

Bethany and angel yay for ovulating!!! Stress free is the best! Love that movie bethany!


----------



## jen435

Jessica your okay!! Faith youll release your egg!! That rainbow babys coming :)

Amy fxd you will get ur bfp!!! Your still early! Stay calm!

Natasha same to you!

:dust: ladies


----------



## jen435

Yes you ladies are right! :) i want to tell dh sooo badly but darn it its 830pm and im exhausted to make pink blue rice krispy treats atm.... Yawn.

Laura sounds like a good day with yummy food!

Bethany we need your menu update :) oh how we missed you!! So glad ur back! 

Amy how was work? Yuck its only tuesday booo. Lol im a baby when it comes to working....

:dust: all you ladies will have bfps in no time! Just know it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, either I am mistaken but didn't you say they detected low hcg levels, doesn't this mean you are pregnant?? Or not? I have fx that it means you are!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Yes you ladies are right! :) i want to tell dh sooo badly but darn it its 830pm and im exhausted to make pink blue rice krispy treats atm.... Yawn.
> 
> Laura sounds like a good day with yummy food!
> 
> Bethany we need your menu update :) oh how we missed you!! So glad ur back!
> 
> Amy how was work? Yuck its only tuesday booo. Lol im a baby when it comes to working....
> 
> :dust: all you ladies will have bfps in no time! Just know it!

haha we sent the message at the exact same time!!!!!! yay!!!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We have our second bfp here!!!!! Oh I can't wait for when you tell dh, he will be so so happy!!!!


----------



## jen435

Yes pregnant but getting another betta test to confirm! :)

Thank you ladies! Your all next!!!

Laura yay for bump buddies!! Cant wait for everyone to follow suit!!!


----------



## jen435

I think he assumes but hasnt been told yet


----------



## horseypants

jen, that is wonderful news <3 yay ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Jen!!!! Yay!!! Favorite color? Lol


----------



## Storked

Jen CONGRATATIONS! Very excited for you :happydance:

As far as menus, just pizza tonight but need stroganoff tomorrow. Mmmm!


----------



## mommylov

Yum sounds good!


----------



## jen435

yummy! i havent made that in a long while. You always inspire me :) 

Thank you! you ladies are next!! Just know it!

pink id love BUT ill be just as thrilled with blue! no little boy could ever replace Liam though!


----------



## Storked

Autocorrect must have changed beef to need LOL

Yep Jen our LO's won't be replaced...merely adding to our family :hugs: :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Congrats Jen!!!!!! Woooohooo!!
How are we all today?!?!?
I did another test this mornig, BFN , expected so early, but i just wanna feel proactive in TTC, got mild twings to the left and behind my belly button, but that could just be because one minute im constipated and the next minute i cant stop it coming (TMI:)) Got blood test this morning to check for anemia , i did ring the doctors and ask that since im having the blood test done anyway can they just add to it that i want my hcg levels testing, and she said no youll have to book another appointment with the doctor, for him to then authorise another blood test.. I was like, thats a bit of a waste of time isnt it??Unhelpful doctors! GRRR

hope we are all okay, i dont know why i got up this early when blood test isnt till 11 :/ Blood test at 11, then work 12 til half five, then college six til half 9 :/ Im gonna be shattered!!! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

HA not going into work today, i cant hack it today, just cant be bothered so they can do without me ....had enough lol, sick of people still asking if im expecting etc n im like no lol... i feel like sending an email to everyone in the building saying Just to let you know lol...

hopefully soon i will be expecting... along with jen and laura and the rest of us ! come on girls someone come online im bored and lonely at home :(:(:(

:D xxx


----------



## Crystal5483

I posted just two days ago and I can't keep up! I love it. You ladies are so chatty unlike some other boards on here! I'm going to have to read back when I have more time. 

I have an infection and have been out on five days of meds and can't BD while on them :( so I'm hoping O stays away just a little bit. Earliest I Oed was CD17 naturally and latest is CD22 so here's hoping!

Congrats to the :bfp: !!! Hopefully there will be more to add soon enough!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey crystal! Haha youll get used to the catching up haha ive been on here and had 8 or 9 pages to read haha! Its wicked though, least we are all ehre for eachother :)

Ahh noooo to your infection :(:( I O on about CD10 or 11 usually , got an 18 day luteal phase! Which some say is good but i think no cos its too long to test lol! I am curently on 7dpo i think negative HPT this morning which was expected i guess, thinking im out this month as i no logner feel pregnant, i dont have any symptoms today, not even a headache or a twinge! :( xx


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls sorry ive been missing again ive had a bad couple of days :cry: hubby sat me down the other night said we needed to talk, he's decided he doesnt wanna keep trying for another :cry: to explain it properly i should explain that before we fell pregnant and mc we had already agreed 3 was enough for us and i was happy with that i was on birth control but we still fell pregnant once we'd got used to the idea we were both excited and happy and then obviously everything went pear shaped :cry: im now left feeling like i want another however although he was gutted about the mc he still feels like 3 is enough he said at first he was willing to have another to make me happy and says he still will if its that important to me which obviously it is!!!!! but i dont wanna make him have a baby he doesnt want i thought he had come round to the idea but obviously not :cry: as im sure u can imagine im devastated :cry::cry::cry::cry: i have been nipping on to see how everyones doin and huge congrats Jen hopefully the rest of u wont be far behind Laura and Jen noone deserves it more than u girls!!!!!! i dont really feel like i should post now iykwim but if noone minds i will keep logging on to see how u all are coz u've become important to me over the last few weeks and have helped me through some days i dont think i could have got through without u all xxx

:dust::dust::dust: love you all


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh babe :( You must keep logging on! WE'd miss you! And we cant still be here for oyu for things other than TTC!! Oh bless i dont even know what to say i understand why you are devastated :( We are all here for you! I mean is it a full stop dont want anymore? I understand him saying he will if it makes you happy but then i understand you saying that you dont want one he doesnt want!!! I just wanna give you a big cuddle:( xxxxxx Lots love xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i meant we CAN still be here for you oh god ti just re read what i put and it osunded awful saying we cant be there for you ! i meant we CAN xxxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> i meant we CAN still be here for you oh god ti just re read what i put and it osunded awful saying we cant be there for you ! i meant we CAN xxxx

i knew what u ment hun lol thank you im defo gonna keep logging in but maybe not as often as i have been think i need to distance myself from all things baby at the mo just till i stop feeling the huge loss i feel right now its like mcing all over again, yes i think its full stop no more kids :cry: i dunno what to do with myself :shrug:

if anyone wants to keep in touch my name is Dannielle Oxtoby please feel free to add me on fb or inbox me and i'll give u my number if u'd prefer x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Dont take this the wrong way because i mean it with good heart, but, is it not possible that if you did get pregnant he would get excited like he did with this unexpected one? If you know what i mean? Like, even though hes happy with three surely he'd love it and want the baby once he knows its inside you? Like i sya i dont mean that to sound bad on u or your husband but just a thought? xxx


----------



## xxserendipity

TTCSecrets said:


> Dont take this the wrong way because i mean it with good heart, but, is it not possible that if you did get pregnant he would get excited like he did with this unexpected one? If you know what i mean? Like, even though hes happy with three surely he'd love it and want the baby once he knows its inside you? Like i sya i dont mean that to sound bad on u or your husband but just a thought? xxx

prob hun but i couldnt do that to him it wouldnt be fair on him or the baby on the off chance he wouldnt be happy iykwim id feel like id lied and tricked him into having a another baby x


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know what u mean babe :( BIg cuddles!!! xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hola! Hope we are all off to a good Wednesday! 

Crystal. An infection...I hope you are alright! What CD are you currently on? Fx you come off the antibiotic before O!

Danni. Oh doll I am sorry to hear this. I know your heart aches now, but I'm sure as time passes it will ease up. My DH told me once he didn't like the stress or disappointment I went through ttc...perhaps that is what your DH doesn't want for you as well. You certainly don't have to leave this thread...I know you have amazing insight to offer as a mother and someone who has been in our shoes. I do understand you opting to withdraw if it will be better for your healing...wish I had that hugs button. :hug:


----------



## xxserendipity

xoxo4angel said:


> Hola! Hope we are all off to a good Wednesday!
> 
> Crystal. An infection...I hope you are alright! What CD are you currently on? Fx you come off the antibiotic before O!
> 
> Danni. Oh doll I am sorry to hear this. I know your heart aches now, but I'm sure as time passes it will ease up. My DH told me once he didn't like the stress or disappointment I went through ttc...perhaps that is what your DH doesn't want for you as well. You certainly don't have to leave this thread...I know you have amazing insight to offer as a mother and someone who has been in our shoes. I do understand you opting to withdraw if it will be better for your healing...wish I had that hugs button. :hug:

thanks hun i feel quite torn coz i feel lost without u all everytime i get a spare sec my first thought is to log on im hoping i wont find it to hard but i also dont wanna make this time harder than it already is ive suffered with depression before but not for a few years now and even after my mc's ive managed to be okish but i think thats coz ive had ttc to focus so just worried that i this will drag me back to that place xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

You have to do what feels right to you...depression is a vicious beast that can sneak back up on you, so please please be careful. If it isn't too hard on you, log on here and tell us about your day and/or give us advice. You are valuable, you have 3 beautiful children, you can do this!


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls sorry ive been missing again ive had a bad couple of days :cry: hubby sat me down the other night said we needed to talk, he's decided he doesnt wanna keep trying for another :cry: to explain it properly i should explain that before we fell pregnant and mc we had already agreed 3 was enough for us and i was happy with that i was on birth control but we still fell pregnant once we'd got used to the idea we were both excited and happy and then obviously everything went pear shaped :cry: im now left feeling like i want another however although he was gutted about the mc he still feels like 3 is enough he said at first he was willing to have another to make me happy and says he still will if its that important to me which obviously it is!!!!! but i dont wanna make him have a baby he doesnt want i thought he had come round to the idea but obviously not :cry: as im sure u can imagine im devastated :cry::cry::cry::cry: i have been nipping on to see how everyones doin and huge congrats Jen hopefully the rest of u wont be far behind Laura and Jen noone deserves it more than u girls!!!!!! i dont really feel like i should post now iykwim but if noone minds i will keep logging on to see how u all are coz u've become important to me over the last few weeks and have helped me through some days i dont think i could have got through without u all xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: love you all

Hi girls! 

Crystal, awww man an infection?!?! Im so sorry to hear. I hope it goes away before you O... fx crossed for you!! :flower:

Danni, I am so so so so sorry to hear that dh doesnt want to try anymore. Ofocurse you can still chat with us on here! We would miss you if you left :nope: Is he 110% sure that he doesnt want to try anymore? Maybe he is just afraid of going through this again? I hope that it all works out and Im giving you a BIG BIG hug right now :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I tested this morning, still :bfn:. I think I need to come to terms with the fact this this month is just not my month 11dpo :cry::nope: All the different symptoms I was experiencing must have just been natural PMS symptoms. :cry: AF is due to arrive on friday so now that is what Ill be waiting for.


----------



## xxserendipity

mommylov said:


> xxserendipity said:
> 
> 
> hi girls sorry ive been missing again ive had a bad couple of days :cry: hubby sat me down the other night said we needed to talk, he's decided he doesnt wanna keep trying for another :cry: to explain it properly i should explain that before we fell pregnant and mc we had already agreed 3 was enough for us and i was happy with that i was on birth control but we still fell pregnant once we'd got used to the idea we were both excited and happy and then obviously everything went pear shaped :cry: im now left feeling like i want another however although he was gutted about the mc he still feels like 3 is enough he said at first he was willing to have another to make me happy and says he still will if its that important to me which obviously it is!!!!! but i dont wanna make him have a baby he doesnt want i thought he had come round to the idea but obviously not :cry: as im sure u can imagine im devastated :cry::cry::cry::cry: i have been nipping on to see how everyones doin and huge congrats Jen hopefully the rest of u wont be far behind Laura and Jen noone deserves it more than u girls!!!!!! i dont really feel like i should post now iykwim but if noone minds i will keep logging on to see how u all are coz u've become important to me over the last few weeks and have helped me through some days i dont think i could have got through without u all xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: love you all
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Crystal, awww man an infection?!?! Im so sorry to hear. I hope it goes away before you O... fx crossed for you!! :flower:
> 
> Danni, I am so so so so sorry to hear that dh doesnt want to try anymore. Ofocurse you can still chat with us on here! We would miss you if you left :nope: Is he 110% sure that he doesnt want to try anymore? Maybe he is just afraid of going through this again? I hope that it all works out and Im giving you a BIG BIG hug right now :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I tested this morning, still :bfn:. I think I need to come to terms with the fact this this month is just not my month 11dpo :cry::nope: All the different symptoms I was experiencing must have just been natural PMS symptoms. :cry: AF is due to arrive on friday so now that is what Ill be waiting for.Click to expand...

dont give up home till 14dpo hunni u never know x


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...

Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here! 

Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!

Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!

Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable! 

Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here!
> 
> Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!
> 
> Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!
> 
> Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable!
> 
> Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I said the same thing to dh.. .Im like NO LAPTOP ON LAP! I dont care that they they call it a LAPtop.. you go in the office and use that comp! lol

I did poas this morning... I KNEW it was early when I did it earlier this week but I am 11dpo... I would think I would see something or start getting sore boobs or something. Thats whats just making me think that I messed up this cycle :dohh::cry:

How are you doing?


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know this is really random but i want to share my delight..
My hair has been died a different colour ever week since i was 16, if its light, i hate it, if its dark i hate it, if its natural, i hate it more... My natural hair colour is ginger , and it was black.... I didnt want to strip it as my hair is so damaged already i didnt want it to all fall out!
Been n bought that ColourBefore stuff from asda today, and sceptically put it on, its actually really good! I mean, with a few streaks of dark and a quite literal light to dark transition from roots to tips,i look like a tiger, but its realy good and my hair doesnt feel damaged! And im either going to put up with it looking odd for a few months, or get a copper temporary hair dye to put over it to level it out :) I look terrible but at least its easier to grow out and i dont have to worry about roots xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

im the same, i think im out this month, i have no symptoms at all today , acid reflux gone, nausea gone, twinges in belly gone, nothing. hmmm, well ive invested in a bbt thermometer today so im gonna start using it from tomorrow leading up to period, then start charting properly from my next cycle, currently 7/8dpo and feeling out, no ib no cramps nothing so im debating on whether to actually save the FRER tests, just do one at 14dpo and then save them for thee next month xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> im the same, i think im out this month, i have no symptoms at all today , acid reflux gone, nausea gone, twinges in belly gone, nothing. hmmm, well ive invested in a bbt thermometer today so im gonna start using it from tomorrow leading up to period, then start charting properly from my next cycle, currently 7/8dpo and feeling out, no ib no cramps nothing so im debating on whether to actually save the FRER tests, just do one at 14dpo and then save them for thee next month xxx

Awww 7/8dpo, You are still WAAAAY early babe! I think you are def still in the running!!! :thumbup: Are you using a opk? I have one but never used it. IF I dont get my bfp by this weekend, then I think I will use it next cycle.

The reason why I am feeling so out is because the 1st time we tired, we got pg o the first try. Granted, we didnt get our bfp until the day af was due and this week she isnt due until friday but I still fear that we wont be so lucky this time :cry:


----------



## mommylov

LOL re the hair dye!


----------



## TTCSecrets

mommylov said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> im the same, i think im out this month, i have no symptoms at all today , acid reflux gone, nausea gone, twinges in belly gone, nothing. hmmm, well ive invested in a bbt thermometer today so im gonna start using it from tomorrow leading up to period, then start charting properly from my next cycle, currently 7/8dpo and feeling out, no ib no cramps nothing so im debating on whether to actually save the FRER tests, just do one at 14dpo and then save them for thee next month xxx
> 
> Awww 7/8dpo, You are still WAAAAY early babe! I think you are def still in the running!!! :thumbup: Are you using a opk? I have one but never used it. IF I dont get my bfp by this weekend, then I think I will use it next cycle.
> 
> The reason why I am feeling so out is because the 1st time we tired, we got pg o the first try. Granted, we didnt get our bfp until the day af was due and this week she isnt due until friday but I still fear that we wont be so lucky this time :cry:Click to expand...

Aww im sure you still in there! this time tomorrow in my last pregnancy i tested positive i think thats why i think im out cos not even a hint of an evap line on FRERS. 
I used opks when my period ended on 13th September, got a positive last monday and tuesday, then a negative tuesday night.. Then been doing them since and just flat out negatives. I ran out two days ago though and havent been doing them cos i reckon i either ovulated early ( last week cd10 ) or ive missed it on an opk or im just not ovulating this month :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's still too early for you too Amy! Fx for Friday! 

Dear AF, 

I speak on behalf of the "ttc after d&c" ladies. Your presence is no longer requested or required on this thread at this time. Thank you for your diligence and years of service. See you in +/- 10 months!

Thank you,
TTC A D&C

Natasha...they say the two toned look is quite popular here in the states! Hehehe!


----------



## mommylov

I think I did kind of the same thing... We started to bd once af was gone for almost every night until cd 16 so I thought I covered all basis but now thinking about it, I wish we contiued through cd21 just incase... 

Oh well, IF we didnt catch it this month (Which I think you still have a VERY good chance you did) then we can always try next month :shrug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha i hope AF listens to you angel! 

I might test on friday just to be sure, which will be about 10/11dpo. and if theres not even a hint of a line ill give up this month and await the witch!

I have ordered some 10miu tests IC's though so unless they are better, but saying that they take five days to come so might not even be here til next week lol! xxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> It's still too early for you too Amy! Fx for Friday!
> 
> Dear AF,
> 
> I speak on behalf of the "ttc after d&c" ladies. Your presence is no longer requested or required on this thread at this time. Thank you for your diligence and years of service. See you in +/- 10 months!
> 
> Thank you,
> TTC A D&C
> 
> Natasha...they say the two toned look is quite popular here in the states! Hehehe!

LOL!!!!! I love your "Dear AF" letters!! 

I dont know but its really hard for me to think its going to happen for me but for you gals, I am soooo confident it will!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh, random dumb question but what does ib mean? :oops:


----------



## TTCSecrets

implantation bleeding xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh, and ave you girls heard of sesame seads being bad for you while trying or when pg?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Don't forget IF AF doesn't listen (she is temperamental) to order OPKs! I have currently have an OPK faint line, but it normally does that...it gets darker as I get closer to gO time!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> implantation bleeding xxxxxx

Ohhhhh! Thank you! heheh I dont remember if I had that the last time and I dont recall seeing it this time either :shrug: Do you?


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Don't forget IF AF doesn't listen (she is temperamental) to order OPKs! I have currently have an OPK faint line, but it normally does that...it gets darker as I get closer to gO time!

I have my FROPK (20 sticks) from the last we tried that I didnt use so Im going to use that and keep my fx! It is the yes/no one (Hopefully that is good) so I thought there would be no mistaking it!


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha no ive never had implantation bleeding oh gosh i wanna bfp so bad :( what dpo u on xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> haha no ive never had implantation bleeding oh gosh i wanna bfp so bad :( what dpo u on xxx

Me too!!!!!!

Im on 10/11dpo. I think I O on the 15th but not sure. :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Stupid pregnology site says to test tomorrow or friday.. I want a bfp today! :brat: lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Not a dumb question Amy! Took context for me to piece a lot of these acronyms together! DH, OH, BD, IB, CBE! FRER...

Idk about sesame seeds...hehe. :shrug:

And I suspect we doubt ourselves because our bodies have "failed" us at least once...in my case twice. It's hard to believe it will do what it is supposed to after such a traumatic loss.


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Stupid pregnology site says to test tomorrow or friday.. I want a bfp today! :brat: lol


Hahaha! Patience has never been my strong suit!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thsts nothing, my stupid pregnology site says test in six days im like Okay then :(:(:(:(:(
Do as im told! Ill still end up testing every morning anyway, i know me too well! 

I think i have Od on either 18th or 19th , im not sure, If i had a positive opk Lastm onday, then a darker positive tuesday at 2pm, then a down right negative tuesday at 8pm, when would u say i ovulated? Apparently its about 12-36 hours after first opk? xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Stupid pregnology site says to test tomorrow or friday.. I want a bfp today! :brat: lol
> 
> 
> Hahaha! Patience has never been my strong suit!Click to expand...




TTCSecrets said:


> Thsts nothing, my stupid pregnology site says test in six days im like Okay then :(:(:(:(:(
> Do as im told! Ill still end up testing every morning anyway, i know me too well!
> 
> I think i have Od on either 18th or 19th , im not sure, If i had a positive opk Lastm onday, then a darker positive tuesday at 2pm, then a down right negative tuesday at 8pm, when would u say i ovulated? Apparently its about 12-36 hours after first opk? xx

obv not mine either! lol

If a positive means that you are about to ov and to go for it, then I would think that would mean that you O on tuesday? See this is why I need the yes/no ones because I get all mixed up! :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mine get as dark as the control line for two days without variation in darkness. Since yours got darker, then 24+ hours later nothing...maybe you caught it right at its peak Tuesday at 2.


----------



## TTCSecrets

So hopefully with vding every night u to and includign wednesday night i could have caught it i guess? Assuming i ovulated at all and didnt just get a surge with no egg! 

I think its the no symptoms thing, i feel fine today, only thing i am is very moody but again i think thats the general ttc stress. SO technically im about ish, 8dpo... with no IB, no symptoms, nothing, hmm not looking good! 

Never mind, i have my bbt now, i have opks on order etc :D THeres always next month :D xxx


----------



## mommylov

I think you did good and have a great chance! I shouldve done the same and bd through O and a day later but I stopped the day of O and if I O late, then I missed it. Thats why I say Im out... plus I didnt use an OPK and you did so I really think you caught it hun! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

This is why im a bit confused though..deep breath..

Because i have an 18 day luteal phase, an online calculator worked it out to be wednesday that i ovulate, so tuesday is quite possible.

Although if my luteal phase was 14 it would have been sunday, ..

I had positive opks for monday tuesday ,then negative tuesday night, then all weekend i had straight up negatives, i just keep thinking what if i did ? although my opks say i didnt so i think i must have caught it, but then again theres only a 25% each cycle of pregnancy :( xxxx


----------



## mommylov

You are going to be part of that 25%... with everything you did I really think you have a great shot!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks babe :) Hope u are too, cos even though you didnt do it day after O in case it was late, the lttle swimmers can still stay inside u alive for a few days :) When are u testing xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks babe :) Hope u are too, cos even though you didnt do it day after O in case it was late, the lttle swimmers can still stay inside u alive for a few days :) When are u testing xxx

I hope so! Im just really kicking myself in the butt for not going a little longer :dohh: Ummmm I SHOULD wait to test on friday but so far (I cant believe Im about to admit this) I have tested on Sunday morning, Monday, Yesterday afternoon at work, and this morning... all with bfn showing :cry:

AF is due this Friday


----------



## TTCSecrets

Maybe your hcg is just taking its time or sticky bean is being shy! Lol! 
I know, ive got 9 FRER tests, 2 CLEAR BLUE and ive got like 50 10miu tests on the way from internet, so i think im going to just use a FRER tomorrow CD 9, and for the next few days , and then give up after 14dpo, my period isnt due until 20dpo and im not testing up until then lol! if i were to have a positive it should be here by 14dpo i would have thought. If not, ill put my BBT to use from 8th october lol! xxx


----------



## mommylov

hehe maybe! "Dear lo, mommy needs to you to put on your big boy pants right now and not be shy so I know youre in there!" lol

I might do the same and order some hpt online. At this rate, dh is going to want to buy stock in First Response! :rofl:


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha i know i mean i wont lie, ill be gutted if at 10dpo i dont have a sniff of a bfp xxx


----------



## mommylov

Im almost tempted to make a drs appt and see if they can do a blood test but they will think Im crazy for not waiting until I have a missed period.


----------



## mommylov

I guess one good thing too is that I havnt had af cramping so maybe that means my bfp will come late? fx! [-o&lt;


----------



## mommylov

So quiet... where did everyone go? :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

i been back to bloody bed everyone in my house is annoying me i feel like shouting at them all xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> i been back to bloody bed everyone in my house is annoying me i feel like shouting at them all xx

Oh no! Did something happen or are they just generally annoying?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nothing wrong with testing bunches Amy! I mean what if you fell in that percentage that it shows up early...I like "what if." And you can go do a Doc in the box (not your reg Dr, go to a small Urgent Care clinic) and tell them you think you're pg, but aren't sure when to expect AF. Tell them you want the quantitative Beta, not just the rapid results. Hehehe.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Nothing wrong with testing bunches Amy! I mean what if you fell in that percentage that it shows up early...I like "what if." And you can go do a Doc in the box (not your reg Dr, go to a small Urgent Care clinic) and tell them you think you're pg, but aren't sure when to expect AF. Tell them you want the quantitative Beta, not just the rapid results. Hehehe.

Hmmm I might think about this one! hehe I would think after this Friday, if no af and no bfp that they would gladly do a blood test so I GUESS I should to wait... :hissy:


----------



## mommylov

Whats funny is the last time we tried, I was the same way. I was telling DH that I need to by an opk (Which is the one I ended up buying and not needing at the time). So today I told him that I just want to cry because I think I messed it up. His response "Last time we dtd TWICE because we couldnt do it any other time and you went out and bought this stuff a few days before your period and then you found out that we were pg. I think we should just wait a few more days. Tech we still have 3 days left". 

Grrrr, I hate when he is so logical/rational and doesnt give in to my madness!


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> HA not going into work today, i cant hack it today, just cant be bothered so they can do without me ....had enough lol, sick of people still asking if im expecting etc n im like no lol... i feel like sending an email to everyone in the building saying Just to let you know lol...
> 
> hopefully soon i will be expecting... along with jen and laura and the rest of us ! come on girls someone come online im bored and lonely at home :(:(:(
> 
> :D xxx

Hi Natasha! People are kinda weird because I am usually very careful about asking a woman is she is expecting. Sometimes I am worried maybe she miscarried, especially if she all of the sudden gets very quiet about her pregnancy. With my last pregnancy I almost told nobody. I told one brother at 10 weeks and I waited 5 weeks to tell him since I started spotting at 5 weeks. but then all of the doctors told me that my baby was perfectly healthy and that no way was I gonna lose him. ha!! They said that I had like less than a 1% chance or something like that! 

What is really weird is that I really put off on telling my other brother (we have never gotten along, he's a big bully). Its kinda weird but I was scared to tell him because it was very close to his birthday, and I remember him telling us that bad things or tragedies always seem happen around his birthday. Yeah, I know I am really superstitious. So my mom goes on to tell him. A couple days later I started to bleed, go into the ER, and some guy walks in that looks exactly like my brother, and I have never seen anybody that looks like him. My husband couldn't stop staring at him.lol. I told my hubby, "This is an omen, I don't like this." An hour later I found out the baby died. Do I think telling my brother I was pregnant caused my babies death? Probably not. Will I tell him if I happen to be pregnant around his birthday... NO!! Yeah, like I told Angel, I think I am going crazy, I am starting to get all superstitious and paranoid.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls sorry ive been missing again ive had a bad couple of days :cry: hubby sat me down the other night said we needed to talk, he's decided he doesnt wanna keep trying for another :cry: to explain it properly i should explain that before we fell pregnant and mc we had already agreed 3 was enough for us and i was happy with that i was on birth control but we still fell pregnant once we'd got used to the idea we were both excited and happy and then obviously everything went pear shaped :cry: im now left feeling like i want another however although he was gutted about the mc he still feels like 3 is enough he said at first he was willing to have another to make me happy and says he still will if its that important to me which obviously it is!!!!! but i dont wanna make him have a baby he doesnt want i thought he had come round to the idea but obviously not :cry: as im sure u can imagine im devastated :cry::cry::cry::cry: i have been nipping on to see how everyones doin and huge congrats Jen hopefully the rest of u wont be far behind Laura and Jen noone deserves it more than u girls!!!!!! i dont really feel like i should post now iykwim but if noone minds i will keep logging on to see how u all are coz u've become important to me over the last few weeks and have helped me through some days i dont think i could have got through without u all xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: love you all

There has to be a way to convince him without forcing him. My husband also only wanted 2 or 3, but now that we lost our little boy he wants 3 or 4. I think I might have subtly manipulated him with little comments here and there, like how 4 children make a perfect sized family, and giving him examples of families of 4 and so on. Give him some time hon. Maybe he is just feeling frustrated and down, just like you. Maybe the loss affected him so deeply :( . This is all so fresh was has happened to you. I know at times I get scared and say I don't think I could have another baby and go through this again. But then I later realize I need to have another baby, I just need to. I hope you continue to stay with us, Danni. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Congrats Jen!!!!!! Woooohooo!!
> How are we all today?!?!?
> I did another test this mornig, BFN , expected so early, but i just wanna feel proactive in TTC, got mild twings to the left and behind my belly button, but that could just be because one minute im constipated and the next minute i cant stop it coming (TMI:)) Got blood test this morning to check for anemia , i did ring the doctors and ask that since im having the blood test done anyway can they just add to it that i want my hcg levels testing, and she said no youll have to book another appointment with the doctor, for him to then authorise another blood test.. I was like, thats a bit of a waste of time isnt it??Unhelpful doctors! GRRR
> 
> hope we are all okay, i dont know why i got up this early when blood test isnt till 11 :/ Blood test at 11, then work 12 til half five, then college six til half 9 :/ Im gonna be shattered!!! xxx



im like this too babe , i wont go for a while and then when i need to go, i really need to go :) i looked it up and said its common i early preg xxxx

hurray jen , so excited for u. xxxxxxx

im still playing catch up, im so tired the amount of pages is staggering me ha ha

i had my gynae scan today, the one i was meant to wait till after to get preg :) all went very well, apart from me nearly peeing myself cos they called me an hour late :) :) she said all looks fine, she said i may have little fibroids but nothing to cause me trouble , whoop whoop :)
liver cons tommor and hopefully get goood news there too :) 

went to see my new gran nephew after , he is dotey :) xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here!
> 
> Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!
> 
> Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!
> 
> Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable!
> 
> Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Good insight on the lap top!! If I see dh with it on his lap I will make sure to kindly remove it.lol. So you are on the east coast huh. Nobody here lives in California :( . Its so lonely here in Cali. I feel like this whole state is full of pregnant women. Lately everywhere I go I see loads of pregnant ladies.


----------



## lilesMom

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls sorry ive been missing again ive had a bad couple of days :cry: hubby sat me down the other night said we needed to talk, he's decided he doesnt wanna keep trying for another :cry: to explain it properly i should explain that before we fell pregnant and mc we had already agreed 3 was enough for us and i was happy with that i was on birth control but we still fell pregnant once we'd got used to the idea we were both excited and happy and then obviously everything went pear shaped :cry: im now left feeling like i want another however although he was gutted about the mc he still feels like 3 is enough he said at first he was willing to have another to make me happy and says he still will if its that important to me which obviously it is!!!!! but i dont wanna make him have a baby he doesnt want i thought he had come round to the idea but obviously not :cry: as im sure u can imagine im devastated :cry::cry::cry::cry: i have been nipping on to see how everyones doin and huge congrats Jen hopefully the rest of u wont be far behind Laura and Jen noone deserves it more than u girls!!!!!! i dont really feel like i should post now iykwim but if noone minds i will keep logging on to see how u all are coz u've become important to me over the last few weeks and have helped me through some days i dont think i could have got through without u all xxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: love you all

oh no babe i am so sorry , im gutted for u, xxxxxxxx
might he change his mind? could u explain to him that it does mean an awfull lot to u xxxxx so sorry babe. xxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:
totally we dont want u to leave, ur d best xxxxxxxxxxxx 
we would miss u way too much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u can get some of ur sadness out here too hon, thats what we all here for, to share good and bad xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here!
> 
> Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!
> 
> Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!
> 
> Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable!
> 
> Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I said the same thing to dh.. .Im like NO LAPTOP ON LAP! I dont care that they they call it a LAPtop.. you go in the office and use that comp! lol
> 
> I did poas this morning... I KNEW it was early when I did it earlier this week but I am 11dpo... I would think I would see something or start getting sore boobs or something. Thats whats just making me think that I messed up this cycle :dohh::cry:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Hon, I have read that some women don't even get a positive until after they missed their af. Sounds like it is probably too early. Even though I am only 7 or 8 days dpo, I think I might go and test to day. Its my birthday today. Maybe I will get an early b-day gift?? I don't know. I am debating whether to or not. I don't want my day ruined anymore than it is.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> im the same, i think im out this month, i have no symptoms at all today , acid reflux gone, nausea gone, twinges in belly gone, nothing. hmmm, well ive invested in a bbt thermometer today so im gonna start using it from tomorrow leading up to period, then start charting properly from my next cycle, currently 7/8dpo and feeling out, no ib no cramps nothing so im debating on whether to actually save the FRER tests, just do one at 14dpo and then save them for thee next month xxx

Hon, at least that tells you those symptoms are real, and you are not imagining it or anything. I struggle at times with whats real and whats not. Like I have been peeing more and feel different, but I think it might just be wishful thinking.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica. At least where you are 36 isn't too old to be making babies! Lol! Oh and after Sheryl Crow going on about mobile phones and brain cancer...I'm thinking DH doesn't need his mobile in his pockets while out! (See how easily this can snowball!)


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's your birthday?!? Happy Birthday!! :cake:


----------



## lilesMom

crystal hope u feel better soon hon, it is hard to keep up on here , if u miss anytime catch up is long :) but worth it :) 

danni, i know what u mean , maybe it make u obsess if u on here too much, i added u on fb honey, loves ya and big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

amy honey , ur not out yet sweetie , xxxxxx its still EARLY :) xxxxxxxxx big hugs xx

angel, thanks for asking bout syptoms , im startin to feel way better, im not crying all the time any more, i think it was relief and fear actually makin me cry xxxxxxxxxxx
now i know i dont have fibroid in babys way , im happier. :)
i wont have my laptop directly on my lap anymore either , im paranoid, i have to have a cushion and blanket under it to separate it from baby :)

storked welcome back, ur quiet, r u just taking it more relaxed xxx or planning for thailand :) whoop whoop xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica. At least where you are 36 isn't too old to be making babies! Lol! Oh and after Sheryl Crow going on about mobile phones and brain cancer...I'm thinking DH doesn't need his mobile in his pockets while out! (See how easily this can snowball!)

Its my 33rd bday today. I positive pregnancy test would be a wonderful present, but I am only 7 or 8 dpo. Think is is a bad idea??lol. Think I'll ruin my own b-day? The temptation is so strong to test.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babe :) Hope u are too, cos even though you didnt do it day after O in case it was late, the lttle swimmers can still stay inside u alive for a few days :) When are u testing xxx
> 
> I hope so! Im just really kicking myself in the butt for not going a little longer :dohh: Ummmm I SHOULD wait to test on friday but so far (I cant believe Im about to admit this) I have tested on Sunday morning, Monday, Yesterday afternoon at work, and this morning... all with bfn showing :cry:
> 
> AF is due this FridayClick to expand...

ive tested about 7 r 8 times, ive tested since my bfp to make sure its gettin stronger so dont be embarrassed, we all do it :) xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> crystal hope u feel better soon hon, it is hard to keep up on here , if u miss anytime catch up is long :) but worth it :)
> 
> danni, i know what u mean , maybe it make u obsess if u on here too much, i added u on fb honey, loves ya and big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> amy honey , ur not out yet sweetie , xxxxxx its still EARLY :) xxxxxxxxx big hugs xx
> 
> angel, thanks for asking bout syptoms , im startin to feel way better, im not crying all the time any more, i think it was relief and fear actually makin me cry xxxxxxxxxxx
> now i know i dont have fibroid in babys way , im happier. :)
> i wont have my laptop directly on my lap anymore either , im paranoid, i have to have a cushion and blanket under it to separate it from baby :)
> 
> storked welcome back, ur quiet, r u just taking it more relaxed xxx or planning for thailand :) whoop whoop xxx

Laura, how is the pregnancy goin? I'm glad you are feeling better. So how early did you start feeling the physical symptoms of this pregnancy?


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jen!!!!!! Woooohooo!!
> How are we all today?!?!?
> I did another test this mornig, BFN , expected so early, but i just wanna feel proactive in TTC, got mild twings to the left and behind my belly button, but that could just be because one minute im constipated and the next minute i cant stop it coming (TMI:)) Got blood test this morning to check for anemia , i did ring the doctors and ask that since im having the blood test done anyway can they just add to it that i want my hcg levels testing, and she said no youll have to book another appointment with the doctor, for him to then authorise another blood test.. I was like, thats a bit of a waste of time isnt it??Unhelpful doctors! GRRR
> 
> hope we are all okay, i dont know why i got up this early when blood test isnt till 11 :/ Blood test at 11, then work 12 til half five, then college six til half 9 :/ Im gonna be shattered!!! xxx
> 
> 
> 
> im like this too babe , i wont go for a while and then when i need to go, i really need to go :) i looked it up and said its common i early preg xxxx
> 
> hurray jen , so excited for u. xxxxxxx
> 
> im still playing catch up, im so tired the amount of pages is staggering me ha ha
> 
> i had my gynae scan today, the one i was meant to wait till after to get preg :) all went very well, apart from me nearly peeing myself cos they called me an hour late :) :) she said all looks fine, she said i may have little fibroids but nothing to cause me trouble , whoop whoop :)
> liver cons tommor and hopefully get goood news there too :)
> 
> went to see my new gran nephew after , he is dotey :) xxClick to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here!
> 
> Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!
> 
> Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!
> 
> Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable!
> 
> Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Good insight on the lap top!! If I see dh with it on his lap I will make sure to kindly remove it.lol. So you are on the east coast huh. Nobody here lives in California :( . Its so lonely here in Cali. I feel like this whole state is full of pregnant women. Lately everywhere I go I see loads of pregnant ladies.Click to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> He will be gone from the 12-29. IF my cycle is back on track and we don't catch the egg on this first go (which I am not counting on), then my next O should be around 29 Oct. I should point this out to him and see if he can come back Friday the 26. I mean who really works on the weekends...surely I'm getting ahead of myself. So much for trying to be romantic, "Honey, you need to come home on the 26th so we can make a baby. Or we need to make a :spermy: deposit before you go!"
> 
> lol. Its like they are a sperm bank literally!! Only I am starting to get scared that maybe my husband has a problem with his sperm count?? He has been under so much stress and pressure these last few years. I have no basis to think he has low sperm count, but I am so paranoid that maybe they are damaged. I inspect him to make sure he is wearing nothing too tight in that area, I am even scared for him to take very hot showers. I think I'm going being crazy :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica...I tend to be protective over DH's area too! I even asked him to NOT put his laptop on his lap anymore! I am now convinced my own trauma (recurrent mc) has caused me to try to control every little thing I can because the one thing I want to control, egg quality, I can't! Your reactions are perfectly normal...may seem crazy to an outsider, but not here!
> 
> Natasha...dadgum BFN! Still too soon doll!
> 
> Amy how are you holding up? Did you poas today? Edit: just saw your post! It's too soon! Don't give up yet!
> 
> Laura, Jen...hope the early symptoms are tolerable!
> 
> Bethany, you can ship some beef stroganoff to me here on the East Coast!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I said the same thing to dh.. .Im like NO LAPTOP ON LAP! I dont care that they they call it a LAPtop.. you go in the office and use that comp! lol
> 
> I did poas this morning... I KNEW it was early when I did it earlier this week but I am 11dpo... I would think I would see something or start getting sore boobs or something. Thats whats just making me think that I messed up this cycle :dohh::cry:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Hon, I have read that some women don't even get a positive until after they missed their af. Sounds like it is probably too early. Even though I am only 7 or 8 days dpo, I think I might go and test to day. Its my birthday today. Maybe I will get an early b-day gift?? I don't know. I am debating whether to or not. I don't want my day ruined anymore than it is.Click to expand...

So glad everything went well today at the drs office Laura!!!!! :happydance::baby:

Happy Birthday hun!!! Here is birthday song for you.... Happy birthday to you, Happy birthday to you, Im wishing a LO in you, happy birthday to you!!! heheh I hope its the best one yet and that you didnt mind my cheesy song lol I hope youre right, I just sent DH an IM telling him that I was just so hoping to get that + this morning.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> It's your birthday?!? Happy Birthday!! :cake:

Thanx!! Its a little depressing though, I was suppose to be 6 months pregnant right now. I don't know how to equate my life without being pregnant. It is so hard. :(


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> HA not going into work today, i cant hack it today, just cant be bothered so they can do without me ....had enough lol, sick of people still asking if im expecting etc n im like no lol... i feel like sending an email to everyone in the building saying Just to let you know lol...
> 
> hopefully soon i will be expecting... along with jen and laura and the rest of us ! come on girls someone come online im bored and lonely at home :(:(:(
> 
> :D xxx
> 
> Hi Natasha! People are kinda weird because I am usually very careful about asking a woman is she is expecting. Sometimes I am worried maybe she miscarried, especially if she all of the sudden gets very quiet about her pregnancy. With my last pregnancy I almost told nobody. I told one brother at 10 weeks and I waited 5 weeks to tell him since I started spotting at 5 weeks. but then all of the doctors told me that my baby was perfectly healthy and that no way was I gonna lose him. ha!! They said that I had like less than a 1% chance or something like that!
> 
> What is really weird is that I really put off on telling my other brother (we have never gotten along, he's a big bully). Its kinda weird but I was scared to tell him because it was very close to his birthday, and I remember him telling us that bad things or tragedies always seem happen around his birthday. Yeah, I know I am really superstitious. So my mom goes on to tell him. A couple days later I started to bleed, go into the ER, and some guy walks in that looks exactly like my brother, and I have never seen anybody that looks like him. My husband couldn't stop staring at him.lol. I told my hubby, "This is an omen, I don't like this." An hour later I found out the baby died. Do I think telling my brother I was pregnant caused my babies death? Probably not. Will I tell him if I happen to be pregnant around his birthday... NO!! Yeah, like I told Angel, I think I am going crazy, I am starting to get all superstitious and paranoid.Click to expand...

aw babe, big hugs. xxx

last time i told all my friends and family, OH wanted to keep it quiet but i thought no reason to, i told all at work too and 2 r 3 days later i started spotting, i had a brief feeling of , shit i shouldnt have told too. but then i would have shared none of the joy of lile , only the pain so im glad i told xxx
i work in hosp i had my erpc so all would have known anyway, hosp is very gossipy and u cant keep secrets there 
hope u feel better soon, its really tough dealing with it all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I need to know, in all your opinions, what is the best pregnancy test that yields the earliest results. I realize I can't test today, because it is better with 1st mornings pee, right? I don't know much about pregnancy tests, so what seems to be the best pregnancy test to yield the earliest results?


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> [
> storked welcome back, ur quiet, r u just taking it more relaxed xxx or planning for thailand :) whoop whoop xxx

Laura, how is the pregnancy goin? I'm glad you are feeling better. So how early did you start feeling the physical symptoms of this pregnancy?[/QUOTE]

honey happy bday xxxxxxxxxxxx
:cake::hug::dust::bfp::af::crib:
hope u get all the above for ur bday xxxxxxx ha ha xxx

if u think bfn would devastate u , dont do it hon, if u can do it and keep in ur mind thats it is still way early then do. my bfn didnt devastate me cos i kinda knew i was preg but was afraid i was tricking myself xxxxxx

its different this time, i have had a pull feeling in my tummy since soon enough after conception, few days after , thats why i thought maybe imagining it cos was very early. i got my faint bfp on 12dpo. :)
i was very weepy but im not sure if it was all the relief of getting preg and another first since lile gone , u know. or if it was hormones. 
i have a dodgy tummy as well, have had to race to loo few times, never had that last time either. slight headaches sometimes , not bad and tiredness a lot :) developed a love of turkey for about a week but its subsided :)

im kinda glad i feel diff cos im taking it as a good sign xxx

oh and sharp pains in boobs, didnt have that last time either :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I need to know, in all your opinions, what is the best pregnancy test that yields the earliest results. I realize I can't test today, because it is better with 1st mornings pee, right? I don't know much about pregnancy tests, so what seems to be the best pregnancy test to yield the earliest results?

i use internet ones , they are strips i bought on happybumps.com
they told me at 12 dpo :) i got i think 25 for e15 :) plus p+p
first time round tesco own brand told me. :)
my strips are 50 sensitivity so wil tell early enough. 
i dont know why but first response and clear blue werent great for me at all, i bought them all the first time round and they told me after than the cheaper ones :)


----------



## lilesMom

yey im caught up, the pages were adding on even as i was catching up :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> [
> storked welcome back, ur quiet, r u just taking it more relaxed xxx or planning for thailand :) whoop whoop xxx
> 
> Laura, how is the pregnancy goin? I'm glad you are feeling better. So how early did you start feeling the physical symptoms of this pregnancy?Click to expand...

honey happy bday xxxxxxxxxxxx
:cake::hug::dust::bfp::af::crib:
hope u get all the above for ur bday xxxxxxx ha ha xxx

if u think bfn would devastate u , dont do it hon, if u can do it and keep in ur mind thats it is still way early then do. my bfn didnt devastate me cos i kinda knew i was preg but was afraid i was tricking myself xxxxxx

its different this time, i have had a pull feeling in my tummy since soon enough after conception, few days after , thats why i thought maybe imagining it cos was very early. i got my faint bfp on 12dpo. :)
i was very weepy but im not sure if it was all the relief of getting preg and another first since lile gone , u know. or if it was hormones. 
i have a dodgy tummy as well, have had to race to loo few times, never had that last time either. slight headaches sometimes , not bad and tiredness a lot :) developed a love of turkey for about a week but its subsided :)

im kinda glad i feel diff cos im taking it as a good sign xxx

oh and sharp pains in boobs, didnt have that last time either :)[/QUOTE]

I had tender boobs and all the last time but cant remember for the life of me if it was before or after my bfp... I shouldve kept a diary or something but didnt think this would happen. So now I just want to cry because I am/am not feeling things I think I should/shouldnt


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I need to know, in all your opinions, what is the best pregnancy test that yields the earliest results. I realize I can't test today, because it is better with 1st mornings pee, right? I don't know much about pregnancy tests, so what seems to be the best pregnancy test to yield the earliest results?
> 
> i use internet ones , they are strips i bought on happybumps.com
> they told me at 12 dpo :) i got i think 25 for e15 :) plus p+p
> first time round tesco own brand told me. :)
> my strips are 50 sensitivity so wil tell early enough.
> i dont know why but first response and clear blue werent great for me at all, i bought them all the first time round and they told me after than the cheaper ones :)Click to expand...

Thanks hon, will be looking into those tests!!


----------



## lilesMom

i didnt feel anything barr aslight pull in my tummy last time till at least 6 weeks, so fx its good , it reassures me to feel something this early anyway but i dont think its the norm to have signs this early amy, it varies so much from person to person and as i have now discovered from preg to preg . :) my mom had 12 kids and she told me no 2 preg are alike, so dont be beating urself up chick xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

will someone please stop me eating :) once it hits after noon i just wanna eat!!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> will someone please stop me eating :) once it hits after noon i just wanna eat!!

Heeheheh, youre allowed to now so enjoy!!! Get some healthy snacking in for you and lil one! :crib:


----------



## lilesMom

i know i dont want my LO to confuse me with a whale when it comes out ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

whats ur colour amy for in a few days time xx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, happy birthday! How are you celebrating?
*As far as tests, I got the darkest line with a First Response Early Result but it still didn't tell me I was pregnant the day of my missed period. But all of my sisters were at least a week late before a BFP so I guess I am just the same.

Laura, I have been quiet but just not much to report here. I guess I don't feel committed to this cycle. I do want to be pregnant and I am trying but not living my life around it any more which is why my husband bought our tickets for an overseas vacation :) I have come to realize that I am powerless and that my rainbow baby will arrive when they are ready, not when I am. Good place for me to be in!
And those pregnancy symptoms sound great girly!

Danni, so sorry your DH isn't wanting another child. I know that you will do whatever is best for you :hugs:

Amy, how are you feeling today? The wait is so hard when you want it so bad. I am totally here if you just want to trash talk the TWW (what I always want to do when I am in it :D )

Natasha, test as often as you like if it makes you feel better I say!

Hi Jen!

Hi horsey!

AFM: guys I haven't gotten a stinking thing done today! I haven't even read my book (it is a stupid YA so that may be a part of it). But I did finish season 1 of Once Upon a Time! And I am making dinner so that I can take a nap when DH gets home. Didn't get any sleep at all last night :(


----------



## lilesMom

ur so right chick, anything we do just gives us a chance to concieve, we cant guarantee unfort so much better to relax and try make it easier on urself :) 
well done, hol be lovely, id love a sun hol. :) xx

feck house work, it will be there tomor too :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed chicas, mommy lol is tired :) xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, sweet dreams! And I actually did all my housework yesterday :D just still feel like I should be doing something but I am hardly going to start knitting to just feel productive and the like hehe (though I do know how to knit ;) )


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> I need to know, in all your opinions, what is the best pregnancy test that yields the earliest results. I realize I can't test today, because it is better with 1st mornings pee, right? I don't know much about pregnancy tests, so what seems to be the best pregnancy test to yield the earliest results?

https://www.livestrong.com/article/171389-most-sensitive-pregnancy-tests/

I found this most useful!


----------



## Storked

Oh and Angel, what about Sheryl Crow and cell phones? I meant to ask but forgot lol


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> whats ur colour amy for in a few days time xx

Awww, green... I soooo hope to join to you ladies along with the rest of the girls here! fx fx fx fx

lol your lo wont think you are whale, he/she is going to love thier mommy no matter what! Im sure you are going to be the preetiest preggy mommy! :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Jessica, happy birthday! How are you celebrating?
> *As far as tests, I got the darkest line with a First Response Early Result but it still didn't tell me I was pregnant the day of my missed period. But all of my sisters were at least a week late before a BFP so I guess I am just the same.
> 
> Laura, I have been quiet but just not much to report here. I guess I don't feel committed to this cycle. I do want to be pregnant and I am trying but not living my life around it any more which is why my husband bought our tickets for an overseas vacation :) I have come to realize that I am powerless and that my rainbow baby will arrive when they are ready, not when I am. Good place for me to be in!
> And those pregnancy symptoms sound great girly!
> 
> Danni, so sorry your DH isn't wanting another child. I know that you will do whatever is best for you :hugs:
> 
> Amy, how are you feeling today? The wait is so hard when you want it so bad. I am totally here if you just want to trash talk the TWW (what I always want to do when I am in it :D )
> 
> Natasha, test as often as you like if it makes you feel better I say!
> 
> Hi Jen!
> 
> Hi horsey!
> 
> AFM: guys I haven't gotten a stinking thing done today! I haven't even read my book (it is a stupid YA so that may be a part of it). But I did finish season 1 of Once Upon a Time! And I am making dinner so that I can take a nap when DH gets home. Didn't get any sleep at all last night :(

Hi Bethany :wave:!!! How are you dear? So exciting that you guys are going to be going over seas for vaca! Thanks for the words of wisdom.... I am having such a rough time with all the - hpt Im getting. :cry:

Thanks Laura, you are the BEST!! Have a great night mommy-to-be and we'll see ya in the am!! :cloud9::sleep:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I need to know, in all your opinions, what is the best pregnancy test that yields the earliest results. I realize I can't test today, because it is better with 1st mornings pee, right? I don't know much about pregnancy tests, so what seems to be the best pregnancy test to yield the earliest results?
> 
> https://www.livestrong.com/article/171389-most-sensitive-pregnancy-tests/
> 
> I found this most useful!Click to expand...

Thx so much, I am reading it right now!


----------



## xoxo4angel

DH was saying she was reporting cell phones caused her brain tumor! If there is even a slight truth to that then our fellas and their :spermy: are in trouble! YIKES!

I love the Once Upon a Time series! The Big Bang Theory starts again tomorrow!!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> DH was saying she was reporting cell phones caused her brain tumor! If there is even a slight truth to that then our fellas and their :spermy: are in trouble! YIKES!
> 
> I love the Once Upon a Time series! The Big Bang Theory starts again tomorrow!!

lol right! 

yay for bbt!! Just saw that Big Bang Theory has the same letters as Basal Body Temp! .. HA! Ok off from work ladies... Im going to go home and throw some laundry in and ba back later. Ill try not to poas! :blush:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I was feeling better!! Then I get a call today, on my b-day from the hospital where I lost my baby, and had to start talking about the mc, because they wanted information. It brought everything back. Now I feel stupid because they want to make a preconception appointment, and they suggested that we don't start trying and bding until I get the green light. But my doctor already gave me the go ahead and told me it was ok after a couple cycles. So now I am thinking I might be pregnant, and these people are going to scold me and tell me negative things about my pregnancy if I am indeed pregnant. I can't even go in for a pre-conception appointment because I no longer have insurance coverage, and I will only be able to qualify for some type of coverage when I am indeed pregnant. Now I miss my baby more than ever, and I still don't have the answers I need, not even if he was actually a boy, even though I was already 18 weeks and everybody visibly saw and told me he was a boy. Now they are saying a genetic deformation could make a girl look like a boy?? Well he looked like a boy to me!! Now I am just confused.


----------



## Storked

Amy, you want it badly so of course you will be sad by BFNs :hugs: the wait isn't about action and that is the hardest part right? We have already done everything so you must wait. But we would rather keep trying, being proactive :)

Angel, whoa. I really wish celebrities would shut up sometimes :)
As for Big Bang, I haven't seen it. Keep hoping that Netflix will stream it so that I can watch from the start

Jessica, that is terrible! I wish that they hadn't called you. Jesus that isn't what you needed to hear. You are doing the best that you can ad that is what matters*


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, you want it badly so of course you will be sad by BFNs :hugs: the wait isn't about action and that is the hardest part right? We have already done everything so you must wait. But we would rather keep trying, being proactive :)
> 
> Angel, whoa. I really wish celebrities would shut up sometimes :)
> As for Big Bang, I haven't seen it. Keep hoping that Netflix will stream it so that I can watch from the start
> 
> Jessica, that is terrible! I wish that they hadn't called you. Jesus that isn't what you needed to hear. You are doing the best that you can ad that is what matters*

Thanks Bethany! We really missed your insight and wisdom these last few weeks your were gone. At least it felt like weeks! I am glad you are no longer stressing about bding and all that stuff. You are wise, and I know it is better to be like that. You are still so young, your rainbow baby will come! As for Big Bang my little teen daughter here loves that show as well as How I met your mama!! Believe it or not, I have never watch the shows, I get restless when watching tv, and the little one hogs it up so much, I usually don't get a chance. So, are you already planning for the trip?? Your husband knows the language right?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, it did feel like weeks. I am so plugged in that not having connection messed me up.
All of our rainbows are coming and we just have to do the best that we can. Besides, that preconception appointment won't ease your fears. After the loss of your son you know you have some doubts about what the doctors say. You are being cautious now and looking into things and doing the best that you can. We will always know that we are doing our best for healthy babies :hugs:
I hog the tv at home! I love How I Met Your Mother but don't watch it too often :)

Angel, I think that you are exactly right. I think that they feel that if they put things in cold, clinical terms that they aren't being hurtful but they ARE. The coldness makes it more hurtful. And it invalidates how you feel. Sad.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I went for my blood test this morning and the nurse was saying how the doctor shouldnt have told me to try after one period because it will reult in miscarriage again rah rah rah and i was like look its my body my life etc and i got the go ahead from doctor .... very emotional day , hope all u ladies are done going to catch up now xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> I went for my blood test this morning and the nurse was saying how the doctor shouldnt have told me to try after one period because it will reult in miscarriage again rah rah rah and i was like look its my body my life etc and i got the go ahead from doctor .... very emotional day , hope all u ladies are done going to catch up now xx

In all honesty Natasha, that nurse is full of crap. That is not true. Many doctors give the go ahead after 1 cycle. I think if someone is destined to have another miscarriage, it will happen again regardless. What a fear monger that nurse is. Many women don't even wait their first cycle and start trying right away. Many go on to have healthy babies and I am sure there are others who mc. There is always that chance. Result in miscarriage?? Who is she to say that?? There are women who get pregnant right after giving birth to a full term baby, I would say that is traumatic, and they go on to have healthy babies! Every body is different. Who does that nurse think she is, some kind of pregnancy guru who can predict mc?????!!!! There are woman all over the world and 3rd world countries who pop out 1 baby per year. And I know this, my mother is from one of those countries, and many women there literally get pregnant like 2 months after giving birth. Do they all have miscarriages?? no. You cannot predict. I feel like slapping that nurse for telling you that. Take what she said and throw it out. She had no right to tell you that. She is not God, she is not all knowing!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, it did feel like weeks. I am so plugged in that not having connection messed me up.
> All of our rainbows are coming and we just have to do the best that we can. Besides, that preconception appointment won't ease your fears. After the loss of your son you know you have some doubts about what the doctors say. You are being cautious now and looking into things and doing the best that you can. We will always know that we are doing our best for healthy babies :hugs:
> I hog the tv at home! I love How I Met Your Mother but don't watch it too often :)
> 
> Angel, I think that you are exactly right. I think that they feel that if they put things in cold, clinical terms that they aren't being hurtful but they ARE. The coldness makes it more hurtful. And it invalidates how you feel. Sad.

Not to mention they are not always right with their clinical terms. Sometimes they don't know what the hell happened and they still try to come up with their little scientific diagnosis.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!

And their science is not always 100% accurate, like in my case, with the genetic testing.


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!
> 
> And their science is not always 100% accurate, like in my case, with the genetic testing.Click to expand...


Exactly! Do not let them dissuade you from your rainbow! 

I suppose this applies to you as well Natasha!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> I was feeling better!! Then I get a call today, on my b-day from the hospital where I lost my baby, and had to start talking about the mc, because they wanted information. It brought everything back. Now I feel stupid because they want to make a preconception appointment, and they suggested that we don't start trying and bding until I get the green light. But my doctor already gave me the go ahead and told me it was ok after a couple cycles. So now I am thinking I might be pregnant, and these people are going to scold me and tell me negative things about my pregnancy if I am indeed pregnant. I can't even go in for a pre-conception appointment because I no longer have insurance coverage, and I will only be able to qualify for some type of coverage when I am indeed pregnant. Now I miss my baby more than ever, and I still don't have the answers I need, not even if he was actually a boy, even though I was already 18 weeks and everybody visibly saw and told me he was a boy. Now they are saying a genetic deformation could make a girl look like a boy?? Well he looked like a boy to me!! Now I am just confused.




xoxo4angel said:


> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!

Oh Natasha, the girls are right, that nurse is full of it! My dr initially told me that she wanted me to wait three cycles but that was before I had my d&c. She said. We can discuss post op. so after, she examined me and said that we were good to go after my first. She said they want yo to wait one for dating purposes and also to giver your uterus a chance to thicken up but they don't want to tell you that before your op because they don't know how you will heal. So bottom line, if your dr evaluated your situation and determined you were ok, then I would tell that nurse to zip it!

Jessica, WTO is wrong with that dr!!! I'm about to put them on the same crap list Laura's dr was on! I'm so sorry they called you and especially on your birthday. Enjoy your special day hun and lots of hugs and love to you!

Danni, how are you holding up Hun? 

:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, you want it badly so of course you will be sad by BFNs :hugs: the wait isn't about action and that is the hardest part right? We have already done everything so you must wait. But we would rather keep trying, being proactive :)
> 
> Angel, whoa. I really wish celebrities would shut up sometimes :)
> As for Big Bang, I haven't seen it. Keep hoping that Netflix will stream it so that I can watch from the start
> 
> Jessica, that is terrible! I wish that they hadn't called you. Jesus that isn't what you needed to hear. You are doing the best that you can ad that is what matters*

Totally! Both dh and I want a lo so bad. It just makes me feel awful that is haven't been able to give him any good news :cry: You hit the nail right on the head. I feel so helpless during this wait like I need to be doing something and can't.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I was feeling better!! Then I get a call today, on my b-day from the hospital where I lost my baby, and had to start talking about the mc, because they wanted information. It brought everything back. Now I feel stupid because they want to make a preconception appointment, and they suggested that we don't start trying and bding until I get the green light. But my doctor already gave me the go ahead and told me it was ok after a couple cycles. So now I am thinking I might be pregnant, and these people are going to scold me and tell me negative things about my pregnancy if I am indeed pregnant. I can't even go in for a pre-conception appointment because I no longer have insurance coverage, and I will only be able to qualify for some type of coverage when I am indeed pregnant. Now I miss my baby more than ever, and I still don't have the answers I need, not even if he was actually a boy, even though I was already 18 weeks and everybody visibly saw and told me he was a boy. Now they are saying a genetic deformation could make a girl look like a boy?? Well he looked like a boy to me!! Now I am just confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Natasha, the girls are right, that nurse is full of it! My dr initially told me that she wanted me to wait three cycles but that was before I had my d&c. She said. We can discuss post op. so after, she examined me and said that we were good to go after my first. She said they want yo to wait one for dating purposes and also to giver your uterus a chance to thicken up but they don't want to tell you that before your op because they don't know how you will heal. So bottom line, if your dr evaluated your situation and determined you were ok, then I would tell that nurse to zip it!
> 
> Jessica, WTO is wrong with that dr!!! I'm about to put them on the same crap list Laura's dr was on! I'm so sorry they called you and especially on your birthday. Enjoy your special day hun and lots of hugs and love to you!
> 
> Danni, how are you holding up Hun?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

 Im trying to enjoy the day, now I am actually scared to death that I am pregnant, and maybe I will lose the baby. Because of that idiot nurse that told Natasha that she would mc again!! WTF is wrong with some people. Natasha you should report that lady. It is not alright for a nurse to go and say what she said. I am so sorry that horrible woman ruined your day. I am still shocked she would tell you that.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!
> 
> And their science is not always 100% accurate, like in my case, with the genetic testing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly! Do not let them dissuade you from your rainbow!
> 
> I suppose this applies to you as well Natasha!Click to expand...

Angel how long did you wait between mc? What advice did the doc give you?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I was feeling better!! Then I get a call today, on my b-day from the hospital where I lost my baby, and had to start talking about the mc, because they wanted information. It brought everything back. Now I feel stupid because they want to make a preconception appointment, and they suggested that we don't start trying and bding until I get the green light. But my doctor already gave me the go ahead and told me it was ok after a couple cycles. So now I am thinking I might be pregnant, and these people are going to scold me and tell me negative things about my pregnancy if I am indeed pregnant. I can't even go in for a pre-conception appointment because I no longer have insurance coverage, and I will only be able to qualify for some type of coverage when I am indeed pregnant. Now I miss my baby more than ever, and I still don't have the answers I need, not even if he was actually a boy, even though I was already 18 weeks and everybody visibly saw and told me he was a boy. Now they are saying a genetic deformation could make a girl look like a boy?? Well he looked like a boy to me!! Now I am just confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jessica. I second Bethany! It's like they are so far removed and only focused on the science that they have forgotten there is a grieving mother on the other end of that phone! I wouldn't let them scare you from getting pg without consult...bullies!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Natasha, the girls are right, that nurse is full of it! My dr initially told me that she wanted me to wait three cycles but that was before I had my d&c. She said. We can discuss post op. so after, she examined me and said that we were good to go after my first. She said they want yo to wait one for dating purposes and also to giver your uterus a chance to thicken up but they don't want to tell you that before your op because they don't know how you will heal. So bottom line, if your dr evaluated your situation and determined you were ok, then I would tell that nurse to zip it!
> 
> Jessica, WTO is wrong with that dr!!! I'm about to put them on the same crap list Laura's dr was on! I'm so sorry they called you and especially on your birthday. Enjoy your special day hun and lots of hugs and love to you!
> 
> Danni, how are you holding up Hun?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Im trying to enjoy the day, now I am actually scared to death that I am pregnant, and maybe I will lose the baby. Because of that idiot nurse that told Natasha that she would mc again!! WTF is wrong with some people. Natasha you should report that lady. It is not alright for a nurse to go and say what she said. I am so sorry that horrible woman ruined your day. I am still shocked she would tell you that.Click to expand...

Oh yes! Natasha your dr is going on the list too grrrr! Chin up doll! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

The Dr I saw after my natural mc said wait one cycle...unbeknownst to me at the time he is retired from OB and only does gynecology, so not current with today's practice. :dohh: The OB (a couple of them) my sister works with told me we could have tried straight away. After my D&C my RE asked us to wait one cycle only because she recalls old literature suggesting increased chance for miscarriage due to infection or inflammation of the uterus. Now how old is old literature? I don't know. I think when your body is ready it is ready regardless what science says.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> The Dr I saw after my natural mc said wait one cycle...unbeknownst to me at the time he is retired from OB and only does gynecology, so not current with today's practice. :dohh: The OB (a couple of them) my sister works with told me we could have tried straight away. After my D&C my RE asked us to wait one cycle only because she recalls old literature suggesting increased chance for miscarriage due to infection or inflammation of the uterus. Now how old is old literature? I don't know. I think when your body is ready it is ready regardless what science says.

Thanks Angel, this has given me more reassurance and makes more sense than what any other doc has told me. If our bodies are ready, they are ready. What part of your cycle are u on hon, bding? tww? or just taking a little time off and relaxing?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh yes! Natasha your dr is going on the list too grrrr! Chin up doll! :hugs:[/QUOTE]

Amy, you can also add that asshole ER doctor who I went to see at 5 weeks pregnant. He tells me coldly, "Looks like a threatened miscarriage, so you can just wait here until the baby passes," then he gives me some wicked smile. :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh good Jessica. You'll be fine. It's amazing the literature that sticks in one Dr's head and not another's...your body knows what to do, just wish the Dr did! Haha!

I'm on CD8! Friday we start our official BDing! (I also get a scan to see what follicles are up to!). I am hoping to O on October 2...fx all systems are a go! We'll see what RE says Friday, I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh good Jessica. You'll be fine. It's amazing the literature that sticks in one Dr's head and not another's...your body knows what to do, just wish the Dr did! Haha!
> 
> I'm on CD8! Friday we start our official BDing! (I also get a scan to see what follicles are up to!). I am hoping to O on October 2...fx all systems are a go! We'll see what RE says Friday, I'm a bit nervous.

Good luck hon!! yay bd time!! Remember keep the fun and excitement that goes along with it. lol. My poor dh, I treated him like we was some kind of sex object!! :blush:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Oh yes! Natasha your dr is going on the list too grrrr! Chin up doll! :hugs:

Amy, you can also add that asshole ER doctor who I went to see at 5 weeks pregnant. He tells me coldly, "Looks like a threatened miscarriage, so you can just wait here until the baby passes," then he gives me some wicked smile. :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

WHAT!?!!? Oh he is sooooo on the list! Wth!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm off to bed ladies... Fx for the morning poas :blush:


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Just want to wish Amy tons of luck tomorrow testing!!! Praying you get your BFP!!! Fxd for you!! 

Natasha im so sorry about your doctor today :( They have no right telling you that. You are hurt and have every right to try again. Fxd for a positive blood test! 

I must apologize I just worked a 10 hr day and im exhausted. I read but cant think. I work 8am-7pm tom so Friday I will try to play catch up since tom is my friday. 

:dust: ladies!! Catch those eggs!! I really hope we all have bfp's together SOON!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks ladies.. i did ignore her just came away feeling a bit like a school child that had been told off and had a lecture about life :(

Well, i definitely think im out, ive read that if you are pregnant your temperature will stay between 97-99 degrees farenheit, fair enough i only started taking my temperature this morning but its only 97.7, i thought if i were pregnant itd be a bit more elevated than that :( Hope your all okay xxxx


----------



## mommylov

:bfn::sadangel:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Amy. Do you get PMS symptoms? I'm just saying if they aren't around, then neither is AF! You're just one of those girls who don't get BFP until later!

Jen sorry your "Friday" is so long! Fx for a jump in Betas! Will tomorrow's results be rapid?


----------



## Storked

Amy :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww cuddles Amy!! Maybe its just a shy bean and dont want you to know its there!

im out this month, im positive, no symptoms at all apart from thigh cramps which i never ever get, im actually struggling to walk. But that could be because ive gutted the house for my partners mum, and washed and packed absolutely everything we own ready to move out on Saturday :D

xxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww Amy. Do you get PMS symptoms? I'm just saying if they aren't around, then neither is AF! You're just one of those girls who don't get BFP until later!
> 
> Jen sorry your "Friday" is so long! Fx for a jump in Betas! Will tomorrow's results be rapid?




TTCSecrets said:


> Aww cuddles Amy!! Maybe its just a shy bean and dont want you to know its there!
> 
> im out this month, im positive, no symptoms at all apart from thigh cramps which i never ever get, im actually struggling to walk. But that could be because ive gutted the house for my partners mum, and washed and packed absolutely everything we own ready to move out on Saturday :D
> 
> xxx




Storked said:


> Amy :hugs:


Thanks Bethany 

Angel, I usually get this "achey" feeling before af and I dont have that but that could just mean that she is going to be a few days late. I have been coughing alot lately so Im thinking all the symptoms I thought were pg related were probably just a cold or something that Im catching. Im so sad and even though I had doubts, I was really hoping to be proven wrong with this morning's test. DH said that if it didnt happen this month there is always next month which is true but I just long for this baby more and more with each day that goes by.

Thanks Natasha, a part of me thought the same thing but Im at 12dpo and have no symptoms so Im just about ready to throw in the towel and wait for af to arrive. What dpo are you? If memory serves me right, I think its still early for you hun, fx.


----------



## TTCSecrets

AMy, yeh only 9po and not had any implantation bleedin or anything, AF not due til 8th october for me :) hope af doesnt come at all for us all, are u testing again tomorrow amy xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> AMy, yeh only 9po and not had any implantation bleedin or anything, AF not due til 8th october for me :) hope af doesnt come at all for us all, are u testing again tomorrow amy xxx

oh I wouldnt stress too much then for sure... I think you are definitley still in the running. I never had ib that I know of and from what I read, alot of women dont have ib so dont let that discourage you! 

A part of me wants to and another part is telling me why bother but tech af is due to arrive tomorrow. I couldve sworn I had some cramping earlier this week or last week and though that was def imp cramps but guess not.... I know that some get thier bfp late like 14-16dpo but I just keep comparing to last time I got pg and I got a bfp on the day af was due.


----------



## mommylov

So I have been questioning whether I even O this month :shrug:. This has been a fear of mine ever since af on Aug 30th. My d&c was on July 19th and then :witch: came on Aug 30th, 6 weeks later. My cm was never really present or in full affect after af but dh and I :sex: alot anyway. I dont know if you girls remember me mentioning something about being dryer than normal but it has got me to think "What if I didnt O? :cry:". Before we tried the last time, I took a home First Response Fertility test just to make sure we were good to go and every thing looked fine :thumbup:. There were 2 sticks in the box so I still have one more. My fear is something happened after the d&c to change things for me :shy:. When I went in for my post op check up, they said everything looked great :happydance: and it even showed I was about to O which is right because af came 2 weeks later but what if that was it? So I plan on taking the fertility test when I can (it says to do it on cd3) so more waiting :shipw:. Sorry to ramble/vent but I just feel so defeated and dont know what to think :help:. My in-laws are coming out next thurs 10/4-10/9 and I really was hoping to get this all sorted out before they came ](*,). Another thing Im thinking is if I O on the 15th and the last time dh and I :sex: was the 14th, then today is 13 days since :sex: which imp and all shouldve happened by now right? Im REALLY trying not to stress but I just cant help it. Im praying that dh :spermy: made it or lasted long enough incase I O late or something.. ugh. Ok, Ill stop rambling now :shhh: haha.

Hope you girls are doing good! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know what you mean Amy , i know its easier said than done and i wish i could take my own advice, but dont stress! Stress is the worst thing at these times, doesnt help anything at all!
I personally dont think CM is a great indicator of anything, i dont usually have any patern to my CM, it can be ewcm one minute then creamy and yellow tinted theday after, i try not to follow it because if i remember rightly i didnt have any at all when i got caught with last baby.

I panicked n thought maybe i wasnt ovulating cos i feel out this month like i said before, but, even when we do ovulate theres only a 25 percent chance we will get caught pregnant, it sucks i know, but if we dont catch doesnt mean we dont ovulate. And even if you bd'd and then o'd late i would imagine some of the little swimmers are still strong enough to wait it out !! And just because af due tomorrow doesnt really mean alot, i mean, if you o'd late, and then also if you were one of those women who takes the maximum of like 8-12 days for implantation it could explain your bfns! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Cos i mean if u bd'd 13 days ago, say for example u O'd a day late, and then it took like 12 days to implant and then about 2/3 days to show up on a sensitive test, you are still looking at about 16/17 days after bd for a sniff of a positive i would think? You arent out until the witch gets you! xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> I know what you mean Amy , i know its easier said than done and i wish i could take my own advice, but dont stress! Stress is the worst thing at these times, doesnt help anything at all!
> I personally dont think CM is a great indicator of anything, i dont usually have any patern to my CM, it can be ewcm one minute then creamy and yellow tinted theday after, i try not to follow it because if i remember rightly i didnt have any at all when i got caught with last baby.
> 
> I panicked n thought maybe i wasnt ovulating cos i feel out this month like i said before, but, even when we do ovulate theres only a 25 percent chance we will get caught pregnant, it sucks i know, but if we dont catch doesnt mean we dont ovulate. And even if you bd'd and then o'd late i would imagine some of the little swimmers are still strong enough to wait it out !! And just because af due tomorrow doesnt really mean alot, i mean, if you o'd late, and then also if you were one of those women who takes the maximum of like 8-12 days for implantation it could explain your bfns! xxxx

Isnt that crazy? Here you grow up thinking everything is so easy because you hear about people getting pregnant all the time, no problem. 25% doesnt sound like a lot but I cant help but think its more like 99% and we are the 1%. Sigh :cry:!

So I just read this and it made me feel a LITTLE better but hopefully makes you feel a WHOLE LOT better! :hugs:

"Blood Pregnancy test: If you are pregnant then the blood pregnancy test is usually positive within 3-4 days after implantation or about 9-10 days after fertilization and ovulation. 
Urine (Home HPT) Pregnancy Test: The early positive urine pregnancy test will usually not become positive until 2-3 days after the blood test, and in most women until a missed period or about a week after implantation. Many manufacturers of urine pregnancy tests want you to believe that the urine test is usually positive before a missed period, but only about 25% of pregnant women will test positive with the HPT 2 days before a missed period, and about 40% the day before the missed period."

Read this here: https://www.babymed.com/early-positive-pregnancy-test-after-implantation


----------



## lilesMom

im catching up again :)

bethany i keep saying i must take back up knitting but keep 'forgettin' :) 
i also want to learn keyboard with ages, i really should start, :) 

amy thanks hon, il remember green, it wont be long xxxx

jessica big hugs, stupid hosp dragging it all back up again for u xxxxx
i thought i was able to go ahead and then my doc gave out to me but turns out i was right, cos my 2 appointments went well, they dont know everything, if it was meant to happen, it has happened and ur preg, we can all just hope for the best xxxx
dont let them give out to u , its ur body, ur choice xxxxx and docs dont know everything xxxx 

natasha i agree with jessica , most docs say one cos of dating is easier then, there is no scientific proof to back up waiting, its just a personal choice as to when u r ready, xxxxxxx stupid insensitive medical peopel are really gettin my goat now. let her f... off. xxxxxxxxxx big hugs honey, dont mins her, how many mc studies has she done, idiot, we ahve prob read more than her on hte subject and def experienced more. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Cos i mean if u bd'd 13 days ago, say for example u O'd a day late, and then it took like 12 days to implant and then about 2/3 days to show up on a sensitive test, you are still looking at about 16/17 days after bd for a sniff of a positive i would think? You arent out until the witch gets you! xxx

Ya, I think youre right. Thats how I read and understood it. I guess I just have to pray that his boys were still going strong and were able to stay alive and find the egg if I O late. Next month, I will NOT make this mistake and BD for more than a week. 

Funny side note, Im sure for that one week, dh was on :cloud9: LOL!! So he will be thrilled, IF Im not pg , to hear that we will need to :sex: like little :bunny: for two weeks. heheh


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> thanks ladies.. i did ignore her just came away feeling a bit like a school child that had been told off and had a lecture about life :(
> 
> Well, i definitely think im out, ive read that if you are pregnant your temperature will stay between 97-99 degrees farenheit, fair enough i only started taking my temperature this morning but its only 97.7, i thought if i were pregnant itd be a bit more elevated than that :( Hope your all okay xxxx

u have to be takin it all along, it has to be elevated in repect to ur normal waking temp at same time of day xxxxxxxxxx dont count urself out yet sweetie xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww knitting sounds wonderful Laura. Have you ever done it before? Ive always wanted to learn how to knit little booties and things. I did a little when I was young, like a pot holder or something but totally forgot how lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

I completely agree Laura! Feel like i could actually help run a family planning clinic the amount of research ive got bored into my brain ;) 

But anywayss!! How are uuuu??? Hows it all going so far?
Been upto much? Ive had the day off work today because im getting so down about it not being my month, just havent got that pregnant feeling, which is good because id rather not have it and get a BFN than have a pregnant feeling and get a BFN, if that makes sense? And plus ive got my BBT etc and started a chart on FF so gonna use that properly from when AF comes on 8th October :)

All ive done all day is clean clean clean and do 8 loads of washing!!! I seem to take my anger and sadness out n cleaning i think xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i was afraid my Ov wasnt back to normal after loss either but it must be :) xxx
and even if u implanted on time, it takes time for baby blastocyst to make enough hcg for bfp, stop thinkin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx joke, i know how u feel sweetie. 
u too matasha, the wait is a killer xxxxx wishing ye all the very best of luck xxxxx

:dust:

i went to liver doc today, all good, she found my results form mon blood test and they have come down a little again, its thirs time they dropped a little so its great. she said they dont put my preg in danger at all :) 
she did one more copper test that is more sensitive just to make sure but she said she reckons its just a blip and will be fine, she just said i need to lose weight after and to eat healthy and keep fit now, she said too many antibiotics can cause the bloods to go weird too. she was so nice :) i was so happy with her news for me :) 

i think i might look into booking a private scan at 8 weeks, i think im not gonna be able to wait till 12 weeks :) :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I can knit loads of things! I can knit lovely booties like little mini baby ugg booties!! Ill have to knit everyone a pair once we are all expecting and post them hehe!! Ive started chartin my temp from today first thing as soon as i wake up, and will continue next month i think :D xxmy temp this morning was 97.7 F, but apparently, its something like, before ovulation it can go upto 97.7 and then after ovulation it can be 97.7+ and im right on that obundary so im either at the high end of before ovulation, or the bottom end of after ovulation, ill get there lol! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad you got good news Laura! YAY!

I dont blame u for wanting an early scan :) 

See ive kind of gone the opposite way, in thinking, if i do catch again, i dont want midwife appointments because i dont wanna be told theres something wrong again :( xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Awww knitting sounds wonderful Laura. Have you ever done it before? Ive always wanted to learn how to knit little booties and things. I did a little when I was young, like a pot holder or something but totally forgot how lol

i did it in school, in national school :) so a long time ago :) 
its not very difficult though, just purely practise :) 
ive been saying it for yonks :) maybe now im a mammy is the time ha ha
my sisters MIl makes lovely stuff , she has knitted all her life , she is brill ,she mcakes little puppets and everything :)


----------



## lilesMom

i know tasha, im torn between being in blissfull ignorance and wanting a scan every 5 mins :) ha ha


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy i was afraid my Ov wasnt back to normal after loss either but it must be :) xxx
> and even if u implanted on time, it takes time for baby blastocyst to make enough hcg for bfp, stop thinkin xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx joke, i know how u feel sweetie.
> u too matasha, the wait is a killer xxxxx wishing ye all the very best of luck xxxxx
> 
> :dust:
> 
> i went to liver doc today, all good, she found my results form mon blood test and they have come down a little again, its thirs time they dropped a little so its great. she said they dont put my preg in danger at all :)
> she did one more copper test that is more sensitive just to make sure but she said she reckons its just a blip and will be fine, she just said i need to lose weight after and to eat healthy and keep fit now, she said too many antibiotics can cause the bloods to go weird too. she was so nice :) i was so happy with her news for me :)
> 
> i think i might look into booking a private scan at 8 weeks, i think im not gonna be able to wait till 12 weeks :) :)




TTCSecrets said:


> I can knit loads of things! I can knit lovely booties like little mini baby ugg booties!! Ill have to knit everyone a pair once we are all expecting and post them hehe!! Ive started chartin my temp from today first thing as soon as i wake up, and will continue next month i think :D xxmy temp this morning was 97.7 F, but apparently, its something like, before ovulation it can go upto 97.7 and then after ovulation it can be 97.7+ and im right on that obundary so im either at the high end of before ovulation, or the bottom end of after ovulation, ill get there lol! xxx

Yay for the good news Laura!!! Thats wonderful!!! :happydance:

Natasha, Im so jealous!!! I want to be able to do that! heheh


----------



## lilesMom

when i was about 9 i treid to knit a baby jumper for a sis who was expecting, the kid was way too big for it by time i was finished so it went to my dolls :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. Phew! You are not alone and I'm not alone with the annovulatory thoughts! I've been harboring fears that tomorrow I'll go for my follie scan and they tell me I'm all dried up! I know it's so irrational, but slowly that crazy thought makes its way to the front and I shiver! :cold: Heck, I've been peeing on 3 sticks to catch O this round and I might, just might go get the smiley face ones like Jen used! Some say it's obsessive, I call it being thorough!


Laura :yipee: Glad your results were alright! I'd def have to get a scan early if I could...it's scary to be pg after a mc. I have no doubt everything is wonderful and your rainbow is healthy, but I'd want a sneak peek too!

Tash. I agree with Laura...I think the whole bbt takes longer than a couple of days to get accurate readings. You aren't out yet!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> when i was about 9 i treid to knit a baby jumper for a sis who was expecting, the kid was way too big for it by time i was finished so it went to my dolls :)

This is funny! So start on a jumper now for your bean and in 9 months it'll be ready! Haha!


----------



## lilesMom

angel ha ha, did i also mention it was full of tiny holes where i dropped stitches :) :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Too funny Laura!

Well, I'm off to sushi with the DH...figure I better get my seafood in while I can! xoxo ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I totally agree and thats why I got the FR OPK digital yes/no one. No messing around, this is serious business! lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, you and I both got pregnant right away when we first started TTC. So I think that I completely understand your worry that the D&C messed up everything. I worry too. But each month things become more normalized and I think that they will for you too :hugs: the rainbow will come. I promise.

Laura, I prefer knitting to crocheting! I am stinky at crocheting :) not great at knitting but I like it. Yarn can be pricey though :(
And great news on the liver!

Angel, enjoy the sushi! I enjoy oysters with my husband when I can :)

Natasha, you can make them cute hats!

Speaking of hobbies (re: knitting) I have always wanted to learn glass blowing. And keep bees. What is something you guys have always wanted to do? :)


----------



## lilesMom

i love singing, i wanna take proper lessons :) im not too bad at it if i do say so myself :)
i also wanna do a child care course to change my job. 
dont really need the course but would like it :)
id love to learn to ski but i have no balance and money to do so :) 
id love to do a writing course. 
i wanna do third reiki course too. 
i wanna learn reflexology :)
ive a long list :) 
also love baking and cooking , would love to buy more tins and stuff to do fancy baking. :)
i need more dosh and time to do um all now :)


----------



## lilesMom

just had my fave dinner, roast chicken with carrots, onions potatoe and gravy, yummy.
it is really bad that i have the capacity to eat nearly a whole chick breast, ( i didnt i ate half but could have ha ha)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm stuffed!! Love love love sushi (and my lunch date)! 

Sounds yum Laura and I just ate! I like your "to do" list! You could be a singer/song writer for children's songs and live in Aspen where there is a demand for reflexology! 

Bethany...what unique interest! Let me know if you go into bee keeping...I'll need a supplier for my Royal Jelly! Haha!

Something I've wanted to do: I'm not a fan of cooking, but watching Top Chef makes me want to take culinary classes. And I'd like to have dinner with Kate Middleton and Matthew McConaughey. (don't know why I'm geared toward food...I just ate!)


----------



## lilesMom

lol angel, im skitting here :) :) that sounds like a nice life :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh why isnt this day over yet? Better yet, this month! :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

how long more today amy?? xx hope it speeds up for ya xx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, which pg hpt did you say you used again? I think I need to stop wasting money on the FR ones


----------



## mommylov

a little over an hour :(


----------



## Storked

Laura, I can eat a ton of food :)
You mentioning child are classes reminded me that I would love to teach perinatal yoga classes!

Amy, it will get better :hugs:

Angel, culinary classes sound divine! Or better yet, why don't we just get paid to travel the world and eat, like Anthony Bourdain? :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Day is almost done Amy! Almost October! It's my birthday month, so I'd like for each of us to get our BFPs! I'll be darn near ancient in the ttc world, so don't let this old lady down! Hahaa! (I think it's Danni's :cake: too!)

Bethany I love that idea! We'll be judges though, like Padma, only we'll have baby bumps and they'll call it Pregnant Palates! I know my sense of smell and taste were through the roof before, so we'd be perfect! Hehehe...there I go dreaming again!


----------



## mommylov

Not to go all TMI on you girls but I just went to the bathroom and saw the slightest tinge of pink in my cm... Im thinking its af warning me of her arrival :nope::cry::af:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Day is almost done Amy! Almost October! It's my birthday month, so I'd like for each of us to get our BFPs! I'll be darn near ancient in the ttc world, so don't let this old lady down! Hahaa! (I think it's Danni's :cake: too!)
> 
> Bethany I love that idea! We'll be judges though, like Padma, only we'll have baby bumps and they'll call it Pregnant Palates! I know my sense of smell and taste were through the roof before, so we'd be perfect! Hehehe...there I go dreaming again!

heheheh, I hope Oct gives you the BEST bday gift yet!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Not to go all TMI on you girls but I just went to the bathroom and saw the slightest tinge of pink in my cm... Im thinking its af warning me of her arrival :nope::cry::af:

:hissy: Noooooo!!

:gun: :witch:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I love that idea! :D

Amy, we will get our BFPs next time of AF is coming :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura, which pg hpt did you say you used again? I think I need to stop wasting money on the FR ones

i got test strios off the internet, www.happybumps.com,(UK site) they r called the 'david 'test strips . i found um good anyway :) u could prob find um on US site closer to u too i imagine, they r 50 sensitivity, think fr r meant to be 25 but they didnt work as fast for me , i dont know why xx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, I can eat a ton of food :)
> You mentioning child are classes reminded me that I would love to teach perinatal yoga classes!
> 
> Amy, it will get better :hugs:
> 
> Angel, culinary classes sound divine! Or better yet, why don't we just get paid to travel the world and eat, like Anthony Bourdain? :D

is that kiddie yoga? we would come to it :) when i win lotto and get my private jet :)
i wanna take up preg yoga but doc said i cant yet


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Not to go all TMI on you girls but I just went to the bathroom and saw the slightest tinge of pink in my cm... Im thinking its af warning me of her arrival :nope::cry::af:
> 
> :hissy: Noooooo!!
> 
> :gun: :witch:Click to expand...

SOOOOO bummed.. a part of me still wants to test tomorrow but I think it would jus tbe a waste and torture if I did. Im so sorry that Im in this funk, Im totally not trying to be a debbie-downer... 
If it is her, she is not welcome for a long visit. :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Day is almost done Amy! Almost October! It's my birthday month, so I'd like for each of us to get our BFPs! I'll be darn near ancient in the ttc world, so don't let this old lady down! Hahaa! (I think it's Danni's :cake: too!)
> 
> Bethany I love that idea! We'll be judges though, like Padma, only we'll have baby bumps and they'll call it Pregnant Palates! I know my sense of smell and taste were through the roof before, so we'd be perfect! Hehehe...there I go dreaming again!
> 
> heheheh, I hope Oct gives you the BEST bday gift yet!!!Click to expand...

i hope its not chick but bethany is right as usual, if not now, def next month. xx
we all still be so close xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Day is almost done Amy! Almost October! It's my birthday month, so I'd like for each of us to get our BFPs! I'll be darn near ancient in the ttc world, so don't let this old lady down! Hahaa! (I think it's Danni's :cake: too!)
> 
> !

old smold , u dont look old in ur pic sweetie xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i know hon, fx its not, xxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy...it could be too soon. Be Debbie-downer if you want! I still think you should hit up a doc in the box! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

after all angels warnings she should know better than to show her ugly mug on our thread xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I just ordered the ones Angel got.. I read your post after I clicked order :oops: Oh well, Ill join Bethany, Angel and the rest of the girls in Oct :) Maybe it will be a nice, late anniversay gift?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Laura...good genetics I suppose. I still don't know what the fuss is about 35+...I guess it doesn't matter what's on the outside, my insides are 36+. Ouch...that hurt to type. My eggs are vintage---which would be nice if they held the value of a handbag or car! Lol!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks Laura...good genetics I suppose. I still don't know what the fuss is about 35+...I guess it doesn't matter what's on the outside, my insides are 36+. Ouch...that hurt to type. My eggs are vintage---which would be nice if they held the value of a handbag or car! Lol!

hahah! 

I second Laura, I think you are beautiful! DH's bf's wife had thier healthy little girl when she was 41 and now a days, 30 is the new 20 so really you are only going to be 26! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I just ordered the ones Angel got.. I read your post after I clicked order :oops: Oh well, Ill join Bethany, Angel and the rest of the girls in Oct :) Maybe it will be a nice, late anniversay gift?

Count me in too Amy, if this is indeed your af. I think I will be joining the rest of the girls in OCT. also! I am getting af like cramping, and have increase in cm. I am so stupid to think I could have gotten pregnant right away. Maybe I am not even fertile anymore, I have a feeling I am not even ovulating. I wish to God I could have my other ovary back!:growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered the ones Angel got.. I read your post after I clicked order :oops: Oh well, Ill join Bethany, Angel and the rest of the girls in Oct :) Maybe it will be a nice, late anniversay gift?
> 
> Count me in too Amy, if this is indeed your af. I think I will be joining the rest of the girls in OCT. also! I am getting af like cramping, and have increase in cm. I am so stupid to think I could have gotten pregnant right away. Maybe I am not even fertile anymore, I have a feeling I am not even ovulating. I wish to God I could have my other ovary back!:growlmad:Click to expand...

You know I just thought about something Jessica, the lady that was taking my blood after my mc was in the same position as you. I was sitting there crying as she was doing it because it was the next day and she asked and I told her about the mc and her response was "Oh honey, I had 2 mc, a bicornuate uterus and one ovary and went on to have my 2 beautiful girls. It will happen". She was so sweet and gave me hope! Hope that gives you hope too :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you. I like the way you think Amy. Good luck with those test strips.

DH just walks in and says he is going to run 10k tomorrow morning with his buddies...he forgot about our appointment to look at my follicles!! It's all I could think about this past week and he forgot? Really? How do you forget? Its the air I breathe? It's hope. I'm crushed. Am I alone in this endeavor?? Seriously...do I remind him or not? Stubborn Angel says: go alone, that'll make him feel [----this big---] when he gets home and remembers. TTC Angel says: He needs to hear it from the oracle or he'll NEVER believe its "go" time! Grrr. Men!!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you. I like the way you think Amy. Good luck with those test strips.
> 
> DH just walks in and says he is going to run 10k tomorrow morning with his buddies...he forgot about our appointment to look at my follicles!! It's all I could think about this past week and he forgot? Really? How do you forget? Its the air I breathe? It's hope. I'm crushed. Am I alone in this endeavor?? Seriously...do I remind him or not? Stubborn Angel says: go alone, that'll make him feel [----this big---] when he gets home and remembers. TTC Angel says: He needs to hear it from the oracle or he'll NEVER believe its "go" time! Grrr. Men!!

Oh man!!! He is in deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep trouble!!!! I think you should tell him. If he needs to hear it from the Oracle, then I wouldnt jeopardize your chances for Oct! Plus, I dont know about your dh, but mine would be all butt hurt even though it was HIS fault for forgetting.. he would be like "Im sorry I forgot but it was intentional and you not reminding WAS intentional" and blah blah blah


----------



## Storked

Laura, it would be yoga for pregnant ladies :)

Amy, be as sad as you want! It is so much worse to bottle it up

Angel, as the ladies said you are beautiful! Tell your man about the appt!


----------



## lilesMom

angel , my mom was 40 when she had me, i came from a great egg :) angel remind him with a big kick in the ass!!!! they just dont get it!!!!!

jessica i hope ur not out this month hon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, it would be yoga for pregnant ladies :)
> 
> Amy, be as sad as you want! It is so much worse to bottle it up
> 
> Angel, as the ladies said you are beautiful! Tell your man about the appt!

whoops in irl we just call it pregnancy yoga h aha x


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm stewing! And after such a nice lunch earlier. You guys are right. I should tell him...I wish I were one of those who could wait until after he gets up, starts calling the guys to rally for a 7am run, get prepped to go, then (sound effect) YANK! Take the wind from his sails as he has done mine! Would be nice...but I'll cave because I've got my eye on the prize (even if DH forgets once in awhile!). Feeling deflated...


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe, when i told OH i was preg again, he just smirked and said 'oh really , il believe it in 9 months when i see the baby'. way to share in my excitement :)
i know he is just scared too though but he is too manly to admit it :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered the ones Angel got.. I read your post after I clicked order :oops: Oh well, Ill join Bethany, Angel and the rest of the girls in Oct :) Maybe it will be a nice, late anniversay gift?
> 
> Count me in too Amy, if this is indeed your af. I think I will be joining the rest of the girls in OCT. also! I am getting af like cramping, and have increase in cm. I am so stupid to think I could have gotten pregnant right away. Maybe I am not even fertile anymore, I have a feeling I am not even ovulating. I wish to God I could have my other ovary back!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You know I just thought about something Jessica, the lady that was taking my blood after my mc was in the same position as you. I was sitting there crying as she was doing it because it was the next day and she asked and I told her about the mc and her response was "Oh honey, I had 2 mc, a bicornuate uterus and one ovary and went on to have my 2 beautiful girls. It will happen". She was so sweet and gave me hope! Hope that gives you hope too :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Amy, this does give me hope. I am just so worried because I just turned 33, and with only 1 ovary I am scared I am running out of time. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you. I like the way you think Amy. Good luck with those test strips.
> 
> DH just walks in and says he is going to run 10k tomorrow morning with his buddies...he forgot about our appointment to look at my follicles!! It's all I could think about this past week and he forgot? Really? How do you forget? Its the air I breathe? It's hope. I'm crushed. Am I alone in this endeavor?? Seriously...do I remind him or not? Stubborn Angel says: go alone, that'll make him feel [----this big---] when he gets home and remembers. TTC Angel says: He needs to hear it from the oracle or he'll NEVER believe its "go" time! Grrr. Men!!

I don't know what is wrong with men. Seriously. I don't know if there is a communication gap or what. I feel it with my dh too. He is not on board with a lot of this. This month was our first month trying and by the first try at bd he was already complaining and saying that this feels like a chore blah blah blah. And I told him, I just went through a traumatic mc, and this the first time we have ever had planned or timed sex, the first night he was already complaining. And he has already warned me saying, "Even if you don't tell me that you are ovulating or try to hide it from me, I am going to know, because I already know when you have your period, and your ovulation comes about 2 weeks after your period." He said something to that sort. That is why I am dreading getting af because I know once I get close to ov he is gonna know to and he already is so negative about it all.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Jessica. See now Amy, Natasha, you and I are all having annovulatory fears! And the three of you are still in the TWW. Fx for you. I have to believe this will happen for all of us!

Psst...Bethany, what's for dinner? My DH is on his own tonight, so I'll live vicariously through your menu this evening. Hehehe!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm stewing! And after such a nice lunch earlier. You guys are right. I should tell him...I wish I were one of those who could wait until after he gets up, starts calling the guys to rally for a 7am run, get prepped to go, then (sound effect) YANK! Take the wind from his sails as he has done mine! Would be nice...but I'll cave because I've got my eye on the prize (even if DH forgets once in awhile!). Feeling deflated...

Just tell him to skip the 10k run that he will be burning enough calories when both of you start bd!!!:winkwink:


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go, series 5 bbt yey :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica, I feel your pain! I slipped and cried to the RE about "torturing" my DH with BDing and she said to him, "if this is the case and you feel tortured, we should have you looked at!" haha! DH hasn't complained since...prob cause he knows I'll tell on him and she'll jump to IUI!


----------



## Storked

Angel, broccoli cheese soup! My DH is less than happy because he hates cooked broccoli. Don't care ;)

Jessica, my DH doesn't like to feel like it is planned either. I have a devil of a time trying it every other day because it is odd if I am not constantly asking for sex. I just don't want him to run out of sperm. This may be a stupid fear but I still want to try every other day :-/


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura. Just finished TBBT! I love Raj! I've missed this show.

Bethany that's my favorite soup! My DH is the same about any cooked veggies! Loves them raw, but not a fan of cooked! 

I know Jen gave some great tips for keeping the BDing romantic, but Like Amy said, DH is still "on to me." He knows when I start initiating regularly that I'm up to something...:blush:

Good luck Amy and Natasha in the morning...hope you get your BFPs! 

Jen. Enjoy the start of your weekend! 

Jessica. Told him the BDing would make up for him not running. 
Me: Honey you don't need to run because the next few days I'm going to wear your booty out!
DH: Bring it! Why do you think I started running again...<devilish grin>
I do hope he holds me to it! Hehehe! 

Horsey, Danni, Crystal, Doggie hope all is well! Fx that things start going your way!

:dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura. Just finished TBBT! I love Raj! I've missed this show.
> 
> Bethany that's my favorite soup! My DH is the same about any cooked veggies! Loves them raw, but not a fan of cooked!
> 
> I know Jen gave some great tips for keeping the BDing romantic, but Like Amy said, DH is still "on to me." He knows when I start initiating regularly that I'm up to something...:blush:
> 
> Good luck Amy and Natasha in the morning...hope you get your BFPs!
> 
> Jen. Enjoy the start of your weekend!
> 
> Jessica. Told him the BDing would make up for him not running.
> Me: Honey you don't need to run because the next few days I'm going to wear your booty out!
> DH: Bring it! Why do you think I started running again...<devilish grin>
> I do hope he holds me to it! Hehehe!
> 
> Horsey, Danni, Crystal, Doggie hope all is well! Fx that things start going your way!
> 
> :dust:

How cute Angel. I feel if we are playful with them about the bd like you just were, maybe it will take the pressure off a little? So your birthday is next month? How do you plan to celebrate (besides the bding) ?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Anyone have experience with those dollar tree tests. I was just doing research about pregnancy tests and some say the dollar tree are pretty good and just as sensitive. Anyone ever use those ones?? I am not sure If I want to invest in an ept one yet. I am getting worrisome mild cramping that I never get before af, so I am not sure if now my cycle has changed and maybe I am starting to get mild uterus cramps a week before my af. I hope this is just a one time thing with the cramps!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Several women I know used the dollar store hpts and got BFPs...I read somewhere they too have a 20-25 mIU sensitivity. And cramps?? Could be a good thing...

Yes, another birthday! October is a good month...I've stopped counting how many times I've turned 29! Haha! Normally we take a trip, but DH is going to be gone...my niece turns 16 the day before my birthday, so I might just go celebrate with her! If I O on schedule I'll test a week before my birthday, so at least I'll have the all clear for some vino :wine: or the even better, much awaited, over due and longed for BFP! :baby: So In a way it's a win-win...


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Several women I know used the dollar store hpts and got BFPs...I read somewhere they too have a 20-25 mIU sensitivity. And cramps?? Could be a good thing...
> 
> Yes, another birthday! October is a good month...I've stopped counting how many times I've turned 29! Haha! Normally we take a trip, but DH is going to be gone...my niece turns 16 the day before my birthday, so I might just go celebrate with her! If I O on schedule I'll test a week before my birthday, so at least I'll have the all clear for some vino :wine: or the even better, much awaited, over due and longed for BFP! :baby: So In a way it's a win-win...

Thanks Angel. I just realized I might of miscalculated when I ov, so I probably am out for the month. I am going to buy some of those cheapie tests, and test starting tomorrow, and I am definitely expecting a bfn, seeing as how it is way too early. I know I am setting myself up for failure, but I have this urge to poas that is so bad, I just have to. I think I might have ovulated way later than the last day dh and i bded. Oh well, next month I might just buy the opks!! So what kind of wine oo you prefer? Do you like doing wine pairings? Wine and cheese, or maybe dessert wine? I really feel like some nice wine right now, but I won't just in case by some freak chance that I am pregnant.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Woahh...miscalculated O? How so? 

I'm a fan of Merlot or Cab Sav...I tend to switch with the seasons though red in winter, white in summer. I do love a good cheese with my wine, but try not to indulge too often (in the cheese that is! Lol!). How about you? I think it's early enough you can have a glass to relax yourself!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Woahh...miscalculated O? How so?
> 
> I'm a fan of Merlot or Cab Sav...I tend to switch with the seasons though red in winter, white in summer. I do love a good cheese with my wine, but try not to indulge too often (in the cheese that is! Lol!). How about you? I think it's early enough you can have a glass to relax yourself!

long story, but when I got pregnant last, the whole time I could never remember when my last af was before pregnancies, that tells you I never kept track of anything until now. I just remembered today when I got my last af in March, and guess what, I ovulated like day 20 I believed, because my husband and i bded on the 19th day of my cycle, which means I dont think his little swimmers would have survived long enough this time, because the last time we bded was on day 18 of my cycle. 

I am also a fan of a good cabernet, I also like this one wine I forgot the name but it is a mix of Cabernet Sauvignon, merlot, and I think sheraz, it has a sweet after taste, man i miss that wine. I know they sell it at Trader Joes. I also like a lighter white wine in the summer. I love a good moscato for dessert wine, but don't like it incredibly sweet. There are a lot of good wineries close to where I live (napa, sonoma area) and can you believe I have never been wine tasting or even visited a winery? As for cheese don't get me started, we use to make cheese plates along with the wine, accompanied by spreads and fruits!! In the winter I enjoy making a good fondue, my kids love it too. Now I am hungry now. I would like to think I am thinking so much about food because I am pregnant, but who doesn't love food. lol.


----------



## jen435

amy :hugs: I am so sorry :( That first response yes/no kit you have is great!! Its what I used last time I got pregnant and this time. So as soon as you get that YES bd a ton!! It really works. Also watch your those lines on the insert test strip. Bethany is right EVERYONE WILL have their rainbow baby!! I have faith!!! 

Update: Amy that pink stuff is EXACTLY what I had It took 6-7 days after to get my BFP. Maybe its on the way. Stay hopefull!!! Fxd for you! October will be Everyones month of not this cycle. Just has to be!

Jessica those dollar store tests 50-100 miu they test for hcg at. Not very sensitive at all. I never had any luck with them. The thin ones are less sensitive then the thicker ones they have. They usually smear etc. But I know the internet cheapies are cheaper and better. Some ppl have good luck with them though!! I have yet to get a bfp now with a dollar store one though clearblue and store brands are all positive... Maybe the dollar store dont like me haha :hugs: youll get your bfp... Fxd for you!When do you test? Also O is hard to predict cover your bases and dont stop til a week before AF. it gets exhausting though but soo worth it. You ladies all know!

Angel :) Sounds like you and DH are gearing up :) So excited for you!! Its fun to make it a game. Yay for your birthday!!! Sounds like you have a great plan!! Just think you can celebrate either way but it would be more fun with a bfp and a shirley temple or virgin strawberry daquiri!!! :) Fxd that you get an AWESOME birthday gift!!


Natasha laura is correct. You cant tell by your temperature if your not taking it for cd 1 when af starts. Try to stay calm let your body be a baby friendly environment. The wait is very hard I truly know. I added an extra bd week onto when I thought mine started and thank god I did because I did O late even after a positive opk. So thankful for digital opks. Anyways :hugs: your not out this cycle and your bfp is coming. Hang in there.

Laura yay!! For good liver news!!! :) Did you have your scan as well? So glad they FOUND your bloodwork. Idk what took them sooo long to begin with! Also your list sounds great!

:dust: Ladies!!! Alot is happening and im excited for some more bfp's!!! We are all in this together!!


----------



## jen435

Danni I believe I missed your birthday. I am sooo sorry HAPPY BELATED (?) BIRTHDAY!!! (I hope I didnt get this wrong). I hope you had a good one! How are you?

Horsey how are you? Where are you at in your cycle? TWW correct? Fx for your bfp!!

Bethany where are you in your cycle? Are you trying anything different this time? I think I recall you saying everyother day this time but cant recall. Fxd for your bfp this cycle. I have soo many prayers being said for all of you ladies!!

Anyone I forgot im sorry! I sincerely tried my best to play catch up on a gillion pages :) I love how you ladies talk!!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> amy :hugs: I am so sorry :( That first response yes/no kit you have is great!! Its what I used last time I got pregnant and this time. So as soon as you get that YES bd a ton!! It really works. Also watch your those lines on the insert test strip. Bethany is right EVERYONE WILL have their rainbow baby!! I have faith!!!
> 
> Update: Amy that pink stuff is EXACTLY what I had It took 6-7 days after to get my BFP. Maybe its on the way. Stay hopefull!!! Fxd for you! October will be Everyones month of not this cycle. Just has to be!
> 
> Jessica those dollar store tests 50-100 miu they test for hcg at. Not very sensitive at all. I never had any luck with them. The thin ones are less sensitive then the thicker ones they have. They usually smear etc. But I know the internet cheapies are cheaper and better. Some ppl have good luck with them though!! I have yet to get a bfp now with a dollar store one though clearblue and store brands are all positive... Maybe the dollar store dont like me haha :hugs: youll get your bfp... Fxd for you!When do you test? Also O is hard to predict cover your bases and dont stop til a week before AF. it gets exhausting though but soo worth it. You ladies all know!
> 
> Angel :) Sounds like you and DH are gearing up :) So excited for you!! Its fun to make it a game. Yay for your birthday!!! Sounds like you have a great plan!! Just think you can celebrate either way but it would be more fun with a bfp and a shirley temple or virgin strawberry daquiri!!! :) Fxd that you get an AWESOME birthday gift!!
> 
> 
> Natasha laura is correct. You cant tell by your temperature if your not taking it for cd 1 when af starts. Try to stay calm let your body be a baby friendly environment. The wait is very hard I truly know. I added an extra bd week onto when I thought mine started and thank god I did because I did O late even after a positive opk. So thankful for digital opks. Anyways :hugs: your not out this cycle and your bfp is coming. Hang in there.
> 
> Laura yay!! For good liver news!!! :) Did you have your scan as well? So glad they FOUND your bloodwork. Idk what took them sooo long to begin with! Also your list sounds great!
> 
> :dust: Ladies!!! Alot is happening and im excited for some more bfp's!!! We are all in this together!!

Thanks Jen. Had quite the emotional evening. Cried in the car on the way home and when dh came home. We didn't even go out to dinner for date night because I couldn't get it together. He was so sweet and understanding but I just needed to let it out. 

I told him what you said about the pink stuff and he asked when you had that which is a good question. Since I will be 14dpo tomorrow, I don't think it's any kind of ib or anything. :cry: Although I haven't seen anymore since that one little spot this afternoon. 

I hope you ladies have a wonderful night/day :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Several women I know used the dollar store hpts and got BFPs...I read somewhere they too have a 20-25 mIU sensitivity. And cramps?? Could be a good thing...
> 
> Yes, another birthday! October is a good month...I've stopped counting how many times I've turned 29! Haha! Normally we take a trip, but DH is going to be gone...my niece turns 16 the day before my birthday, so I might just go celebrate with her! If I O on schedule I'll test a week before my birthday, so at least I'll have the all clear for some vino :wine: or the even better, much awaited, over due and longed for BFP! :baby: So In a way it's a win-win...
> 
> Thanks Angel. I just realized I might of miscalculated when I ov, so I probably am out for the month. I am going to buy some of those cheapie tests, and test starting tomorrow, and I am definitely expecting a bfn, seeing as how it is way too early. I know I am setting myself up for failure, but I have this urge to poas that is so bad, I just have to. I think I might have ovulated way later than the last day dh and i bded. Oh well, next month I might just buy the opks!! So what kind of wine oo you prefer? Do you like doing wine pairings? Wine and cheese, or maybe dessert wine? I really feel like some nice wine right now, but I won't just in case by some freak chance that I am pregnant.Click to expand...


Me too Hun, I will be using my opk next cycle. :dohh: I really am still keeping my fingers crossed for you for this month though. I think you still have a good chance!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I just ordered the ones Angel got.. I read your post after I clicked order :oops: Oh well, Ill join Bethany, Angel and the rest of the girls in Oct :) Maybe it will be a nice, late anniversay gift?
> 
> Count me in too Amy, if this is indeed your af. I think I will be joining the rest of the girls in OCT. also! I am getting af like cramping, and have increase in cm. I am so stupid to think I could have gotten pregnant right away. Maybe I am not even fertile anymore, I have a feeling I am not even ovulating. I wish to God I could have my other ovary back!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> You know I just thought about something Jessica, the lady that was taking my blood after my mc was in the same position as you. I was sitting there crying as she was doing it because it was the next day and she asked and I told her about the mc and her response was "Oh honey, I had 2 mc, a bicornuate uterus and one ovary and went on to have my 2 beautiful girls. It will happen". She was so sweet and gave me hope! Hope that gives you hope too :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Amy, this does give me hope. I am just so worried because I just turned 33, and with only 1 ovary I am scared I am running out of time. :(Click to expand...

Awwww I just turned 32 and have the same fear but then I think of all the people I know having babies in thier 40's and it inspires me! You will have your rainbow baby....hang in there :hugs:


----------



## jen435

amy it happened almost when my af was due also. IB happens a day or so after implantation. Maybe you didnt Ovulate exactly when you think you did. Implantation is between 6-10 dpo. Maybe you really arent 14dpo and are only 11-12... Fxd amy for that bfp. I was scared af was starting to but that pink was so pretty wasnt it? If it was brown or red then I would think Af. Ill be staying positive for you. (btw implantation that happens too early isnt always good so later could mean safer)

:dust: :dust: :dust:

I am praying for you!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy it also took 6 days to even get a faint positive hpt after that spot so dont drive yourself crazy if no AF. Just wait it out. It could be a bfp in a few days. Oh the lovely wait again.... (even my blood test at 5 days after IB was hardly a positive.)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen! That actually gives me hope again :)


----------



## mommylov

How many dpo were you before you got a bfp on a hpt?


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen I am on CD...14 I think. And was going to BD every other day but so far have failed and done it every dang day. No sweat though. I won't be sad if I am out this cycle- it means I won't have to cancel my vacation to Thailand :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Several women I know used the dollar store hpts and got BFPs...I read somewhere they too have a 20-25 mIU sensitivity. And cramps?? Could be a good thing...
> 
> Yes, another birthday! October is a good month...I've stopped counting how many times I've turned 29! Haha! Normally we take a trip, but DH is going to be gone...my niece turns 16 the day before my birthday, so I might just go celebrate with her! If I O on schedule I'll test a week before my birthday, so at least I'll have the all clear for some vino :wine: or the even better, much awaited, over due and longed for BFP! :baby: So In a way it's a win-win...
> 
> Thanks Angel. I just realized I might of miscalculated when I ov, so I probably am out for the month. I am going to buy some of those cheapie tests, and test starting tomorrow, and I am definitely expecting a bfn, seeing as how it is way too early. I know I am setting myself up for failure, but I have this urge to poas that is so bad, I just have to. I think I might have ovulated way later than the last day dh and i bded. Oh well, next month I might just buy the opks!! So what kind of wine oo you prefer? Do you like doing wine pairings? Wine and cheese, or maybe dessert wine? I really feel like some nice wine right now, but I won't just in case by some freak chance that I am pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Hun, I will be using my opk next cycle. :dohh: I really am still keeping my fingers crossed for you for this month though. I think you still have a good chance!Click to expand...

Amy, I think I am out!! :( I caved and bought the first response tests. The 3 pack. I am about 8dpo and it was a BFN!! I don't know what I was thinking. Have any of you got bfp on 8dpo?


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> amy :hugs: I am so sorry :( That first response yes/no kit you have is great!! Its what I used last time I got pregnant and this time. So as soon as you get that YES bd a ton!! It really works. Also watch your those lines on the insert test strip. Bethany is right EVERYONE WILL have their rainbow baby!! I have faith!!!
> 
> Update: Amy that pink stuff is EXACTLY what I had It took 6-7 days after to get my BFP. Maybe its on the way. Stay hopefull!!! Fxd for you! October will be Everyones month of not this cycle. Just has to be!
> 
> Jessica those dollar store tests 50-100 miu they test for hcg at. Not very sensitive at all. I never had any luck with them. The thin ones are less sensitive then the thicker ones they have. They usually smear etc. But I know the internet cheapies are cheaper and better. Some ppl have good luck with them though!! I have yet to get a bfp now with a dollar store one though clearblue and store brands are all positive... Maybe the dollar store dont like me haha :hugs: youll get your bfp... Fxd for you!When do you test? Also O is hard to predict cover your bases and dont stop til a week before AF. it gets exhausting though but soo worth it. You ladies all know!
> 
> Angel :) Sounds like you and DH are gearing up :) So excited for you!! Its fun to make it a game. Yay for your birthday!!! Sounds like you have a great plan!! Just think you can celebrate either way but it would be more fun with a bfp and a shirley temple or virgin strawberry daquiri!!! :) Fxd that you get an AWESOME birthday gift!!
> 
> 
> Natasha laura is correct. You cant tell by your temperature if your not taking it for cd 1 when af starts. Try to stay calm let your body be a baby friendly environment. The wait is very hard I truly know. I added an extra bd week onto when I thought mine started and thank god I did because I did O late even after a positive opk. So thankful for digital opks. Anyways :hugs: your not out this cycle and your bfp is coming. Hang in there.
> 
> Laura yay!! For good liver news!!! :) Did you have your scan as well? So glad they FOUND your bloodwork. Idk what took them sooo long to begin with! Also your list sounds great!
> 
> :dust: Ladies!!! Alot is happening and im excited for some more bfp's!!! We are all in this together!!

Thanks Jen! I just poas and it was bfn!! Its the frer test. I am about 8dpo. I Hate this waiting game. It is torture. Was dpo did you get your bfp? By the way thanks for your words of encouragement. They always help :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> amy :hugs: I am so sorry :( That first response yes/no kit you have is great!! Its what I used last time I got pregnant and this time. So as soon as you get that YES bd a ton!! It really works. Also watch your those lines on the insert test strip. Bethany is right EVERYONE WILL have their rainbow baby!! I have faith!!!
> 
> Update: Amy that pink stuff is EXACTLY what I had It took 6-7 days after to get my BFP. Maybe its on the way. Stay hopefull!!! Fxd for you! October will be Everyones month of not this cycle. Just has to be!
> 
> Jessica those dollar store tests 50-100 miu they test for hcg at. Not very sensitive at all. I never had any luck with them. The thin ones are less sensitive then the thicker ones they have. They usually smear etc. But I know the internet cheapies are cheaper and better. Some ppl have good luck with them though!! I have yet to get a bfp now with a dollar store one though clearblue and store brands are all positive... Maybe the dollar store dont like me haha :hugs: youll get your bfp... Fxd for you!When do you test? Also O is hard to predict cover your bases and dont stop til a week before AF. it gets exhausting though but soo worth it. You ladies all know!
> 
> Angel :) Sounds like you and DH are gearing up :) So excited for you!! Its fun to make it a game. Yay for your birthday!!! Sounds like you have a great plan!! Just think you can celebrate either way but it would be more fun with a bfp and a shirley temple or virgin strawberry daquiri!!! :) Fxd that you get an AWESOME birthday gift!!
> 
> 
> Natasha laura is correct. You cant tell by your temperature if your not taking it for cd 1 when af starts. Try to stay calm let your body be a baby friendly environment. The wait is very hard I truly know. I added an extra bd week onto when I thought mine started and thank god I did because I did O late even after a positive opk. So thankful for digital opks. Anyways :hugs: your not out this cycle and your bfp is coming. Hang in there.
> 
> Laura yay!! For good liver news!!! :) Did you have your scan as well? So glad they FOUND your bloodwork. Idk what took them sooo long to begin with! Also your list sounds great!
> 
> :dust: Ladies!!! Alot is happening and im excited for some more bfp's!!! We are all in this together!!
> 
> Thanks Jen. Had quite the emotional evening. Cried in the car on the way home and when dh came home. We didn't even go out to dinner for date night because I couldn't get it together. He was so sweet and understanding but I just needed to let it out.
> 
> I told him what you said about the pink stuff and he asked when you had that which is a good question. Since I will be 14dpo tomorrow, I don't think it's any kind of ib or anything. :cry: Although I haven't seen anymore since that one little spot this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you ladies have a wonderful night/day :hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry you had a bad evening hon. It is good you are letting it all out though. I am sure we are going through some emotional as well as hormonal issues with all we have been through. I really hope you get your bfp, and if you don't, we always have next month. Don't worry we will catch up soon enough and soon enough when all of us get our bfps, we will start another thread, this time talking about our pregnancies!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning all!! Wow ive had a lot to catch up on this morning haha!! 

Well 10dpo and not even a sniff of a bfp on a FRER :( I think the fact i ovulate early is a bad thing, because, i feel im out this month, and if thats the case, i have to wait til 8th october for AF and then cant start bding til after that, wow this seems so drawn out and lengthy.. I reckon i didnt ovulate at all and just had the surge :(
Oh well theres always next month, i was going to comment on what yall have been talking about on the pages ive missed but theres too much lol! Merlot and Dollar tree tests etc haha! 
So even though i am 10dpo , with negative tests on FRERs, i think its cruel that i still have hpe until the 8th october, i wish af was due in 4 days like a normal cycle so at least i could getit over with, but no i have another week to await her arrival.GRRR

Im going to be really proactive next month and chart my bbt every morning and really take notice of my cm i think, like jot it down every day! So fed up :( :( :( xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Morning all!! Wow ive had a lot to catch up on this morning haha!!
> 
> Well 10dpo and not even a sniff of a bfp on a FRER :( I think the fact i ovulate early is a bad thing, because, i feel im out this month, and if thats the case, i have to wait til 8th october for AF and then cant start bding til after that, wow this seems so drawn out and lengthy.. I reckon i didnt ovulate at all and just had the surge :(
> Oh well theres always next month, i was going to comment on what yall have been talking about on the pages ive missed but theres too much lol! Merlot and Dollar tree tests etc haha!
> So even though i am 10dpo , with negative tests on FRERs, i think its cruel that i still have hpe until the 8th october, i wish af was due in 4 days like a normal cycle so at least i could getit over with, but no i have another week to await her arrival.GRRR
> 
> Im going to be really proactive next month and chart my bbt every morning and really take notice of my cm i think, like jot it down every day! So fed up :( :( :( xxx

BFN for me too hon, I caved in and tested last night at 8dpo. my af is due in about 1 week. I have should have known that I wouldnt get bfp first cycle around. Waiting a whole nother month is gonna be so hard!! :( I will probably take the necessary steps as you will next month.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i know :( its heartbreakimg :( but i move into my new house with dh tomorrow which should keep my mind iff it at least for a week til af comes :)

its still early though, ive worked out im just about 10dpo af due 8th october :( I just hope its not as bad as my last af :/ xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> i know :( its heartbreakimg :( but i move into my new house with dh tomorrow which should keep my mind iff it at least for a week til af comes :)
> 
> its still early though, ive worked out im just about 10dpo af due 8th october :( I just hope its not as bad as my last af :/ xxx

Hows your dh doing? How long have the both of you been together? me and the hubby have been together for almost 10 years, married for 7.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Wow! god thats wonderful!! Not as long as that haha!
Been together 3 years, not quite my dh but i hate saying partner or boyfriend cos hes as much a husband just without the ring lol! getting married in november 2014, was going to be november next year but i dont like the number 13 and he is still trying to persuade me lol! 
We been arguing alot this wek which is what makes me think i am still pregnant, we never ever argue, or even bicker, but this past week i just fly off the handle at him for everything he says , which, i mean the day i found out i was pregnant with angel baby, we had had a huge arguement about absolutely nothing, first arguement ever, literally, and for some reason i went to asda and bought a pregnancy test and it was positive, so i came home with it n he asked me why id been in such a foul ood so i literally chucked the positive hpt at him n said well that explains it ! hha xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Wow! god thats wonderful!! Not as long as that haha!
> Been together 3 years, not quite my dh but i hate saying partner or boyfriend cos hes as much a husband just without the ring lol! getting married in november 2014, was going to be november next year but i dont like the number 13 and he is still trying to persuade me lol!
> We been arguing alot this wek which is what makes me think i am still pregnant, we never ever argue, or even bicker, but this past week i just fly off the handle at him for everything he says , which, i mean the day i found out i was pregnant with angel baby, we had had a huge arguement about absolutely nothing, first arguement ever, literally, and for some reason i went to asda and bought a pregnancy test and it was positive, so i came home with it n he asked me why id been in such a foul ood so i literally chucked the positive hpt at him n said well that explains it ! hha xxx

aww you are superstitious like me.lol. Mine isnt so much about numbers but other weird things, or shall I say much weirder things.lol. Like thinking that I cursed my pregnancy because I revealed it to a brother who seems to have bad luck. He always says he doesnt like his bday because supposedly bad things happen on that day. I was always scared to tell him about my pregnancy. Finally I decided to tell him the news. Like clockwork first I had spotting, and the day I went into the er waiting room, this man walks in and looks exactly like him and believe me when i say nobody looks like my brother. I told me husband, "this is an omen, not good" an hour later, i found out my baby died, the day after that i had the d&c and the next day lo and behold, it is my brothers b day


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Several women I know used the dollar store hpts and got BFPs...I read somewhere they too have a 20-25 mIU sensitivity. And cramps?? Could be a good thing...
> 
> Yes, another birthday! October is a good month...I've stopped counting how many times I've turned 29! Haha! Normally we take a trip, but DH is going to be gone...my niece turns 16 the day before my birthday, so I might just go celebrate with her! If I O on schedule I'll test a week before my birthday, so at least I'll have the all clear for some vino :wine: or the even better, much awaited, over due and longed for BFP! :baby: So In a way it's a win-win...
> 
> Thanks Angel. I just realized I might of miscalculated when I ov, so I probably am out for the month. I am going to buy some of those cheapie tests, and test starting tomorrow, and I am definitely expecting a bfn, seeing as how it is way too early. I know I am setting myself up for failure, but I have this urge to poas that is so bad, I just have to. I think I might have ovulated way later than the last day dh and i bded. Oh well, next month I might just buy the opks!! So what kind of wine oo you prefer? Do you like doing wine pairings? Wine and cheese, or maybe dessert wine? I really feel like some nice wine right now, but I won't just in case by some freak chance that I am pregnant.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too Hun, I will be using my opk next cycle. :dohh: I really am still keeping my fingers crossed for you for this month though. I think you still have a good chance!Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, I think I am out!! :( I caved and bought the first response tests. The 3 pack. I am about 8dpo and it was a BFN!! I don't know what I was thinking. Have any of you got bfp on 8dpo?Click to expand...

No I haven't. Even though those say they detect 6dayd early , they never have for me. It detected the day af was due which was 14dpo :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys just caught up again :) 
hope ye r all good today, nothing to report here, no news is good news at this stage though :) my sis came to my house for lunch which was lovely, now im trying to gather energy to beautify myself for my OH sis wedding tomor, we r staying there tomor nt so i wont be on here for the weekend , il have loads o catch up sun nt r mon :) ha ha
fx for ye all and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy how are you this morning?

Laura no news is good news! I'm sure you'll look amazing at the wedding...just hope no one catches on to your pregnancy glow! :baby:

DH eventually remembered my appointment last night, so he cancelled the run! So off we went this morning and had a scan done...there are eggys! I need to look into this a bit more, because there is one in each ovary. One on right side is measuring at 17 one on left at 12. She said one on right could be getting ready, but it could be left over from pg?? The one on left will def burst by Tuesday, which matches up with my normal O cycle. My endometrial lining is at a 7 and should be an 8, so it matches up with O still being a few days out. She said the blood work will tell, so I am technically still waiting. Then she told DH we don't have to start BDing until Sunday...Now I won't hear the end of it b/c I told him we should start today to play it safe! Grr! On the bright side, I am not barren! Just have to keep POAS! 

TGIF!!


----------



## Storked

Sounds great angel!


----------



## lilesMom

thansk angel. xx
will sun be cd 12 , thats my magic day, it made me concieve twice :) :) 
great news and great reassurance to hear u have egg gearing up to become ur LO :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx u can always tell DH that in order for sperm to be fresh u should Bd at least once before sun, ur not meant to wait a long time before ttc to have sex cos the sperm be old sperm, better to 'unload' once before baby BD :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys just caught up again :)
> hope ye r all good today, nothing to report here, no news is good news at this stage though :) my sis came to my house for lunch which was lovely, now im trying to gather energy to beautify myself for my OH sis wedding tomor, we r staying there tomor nt so i wont be on here for the weekend , il have loads o catch up sun nt r mon :) ha ha
> fx for ye all and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx




xoxo4angel said:


> Amy how are you this morning?
> 
> Laura no news is good news! I'm sure you'll look amazing at the wedding...just hope no one catches on to your pregnancy glow! :baby:
> 
> DH eventually remembered my appointment last night, so he cancelled the run! So off we went this morning and had a scan done...there are eggys! I need to look into this a bit more, because there is one in each ovary. One on right side is measuring at 17 one on left at 12. She said one on right could be getting ready, but it could be left over from pg?? The one on left will def burst by Tuesday, which matches up with my normal O cycle. My endometrial lining is at a 7 and should be an 8, so it matches up with O still being a few days out. She said the blood work will tell, so I am technically still waiting. Then she told DH we don't have to start BDing until Sunday...Now I won't hear the end of it b/c I told him we should start today to play it safe! Grr! On the bright side, I am not barren! Just have to keep POAS!
> 
> TGIF!!

Have a great time this weekend at the wedding Laura :hugs:

Angel, Im doing alright... still a bit emotional this morning but Ill be fine. Tested this morning again for s***s and giggles and still bfn plus I think Im starting to feel "AF aches" so Im not going to be testing anymore. If af doesnt come by monday though, Im going to make an apt to see if something is wrong or if I even O but with the "achey" feeling I have right now I *THINK* I did and will see af soon. I dont know why Im taking this so hard. Tech, this is the 1st time we tried since my D&C and it doesnt happen for everyone on the first shot so Im trying not to get to sad but I just had all these emotions yesterday that poured out of me because of this. I was thinking about our baby that I dont have anymore and my heart just sank. When DH came home, I started talking to him about it and just sobbed like I did the day of my surgery. Actually getting tears right now as I type this at my desk at work so I better stop but I am looking forward to trying again next cycle with those that are trying in Oct :flower:.Thanks again girls for your kind words and always making me feel better. :hugs:

:dust: to everyone... love you ladies!


----------



## Storked

Amy, it will get better. I promise :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon it hasnt been long since ur loss, its natural to still be grieving x big hugs xxx
all along u were prob so focused on ttc u didnt allow urself, now its prob sneaking back out. cos u caught first time last time its only natural to hope u would this time too. 
but just think u obvs can get preg fast u proved that last time , so dont worry on that score and maybe ur body is waiting a month for a sticky bean rather than get bfp now and more heartache later. xxxxxxxx i know its still dissappointing but try and hold onto that, its better to wait a little and get ur perfect LO . it wil happen honey xxxxxxxxxxxx
and sooner rather than later xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

how are u bethany, i keep posting at samt time as u, but neevr see ur name at bottom of page :) 

i gotta go soon to go to my doc to get my note for work. they r co operating anyway so i can stay out for little bit to give myself best chance i can this time. dont get me wrong its not even the work as such ( although it is physical and standy :) ) , its the chemicals and feeling ill all the time i wanna avoid. could do my bub harm, i just donno :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks ladies...it was a bit of relief seeing my body doing what it's supposed to. I need to keep feeding that eggy some Royal Jelly! Lol! 

I certainly know how you feel Amy...I was thinking in the ultrasound room today that instead of looking for eggs I should've been in there finding out mc #2's gender! Kind of a bitter sweet moment for me. I was troubled by DH's sigh of relief that he is off the hook for a couple of more days---now Sunday Laura being my CD12 and your lucky day sounds promising! If I just didn't have to compete with football! I tried convincing DH we should try today for good measure and he laughed at me and said, "So Dr. Angel knows more than the RE?" I automatically think to myself, is sex THAT bad? Does he know how many married men would kill to have their wives practically begging to dtd? *sigh* Not how I wanted to start my Friday. Maybe he'll come around today...where is that man that couldn't keep his paws off me? I wonder if it's his age or the pressure...he needs to eat some Royal Jelly! Haha!


----------



## Storked

I am doing just fine Laura, thanks :) been feeling rather apathetic about TTC lately. 

Glad you are able to get your note :flower:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I have those moments too. 

As for men, I think sometimes they are humbled when things are rough. We are too sweet in giving them all the loving they want so they are spoiled and forget what it was like to e alone with just their hand ;)


----------



## lilesMom

i know angel it can feel weird that we feel like we need to put pressure on them to BD ha ha. but to be honest it does get a bit boring Bding on command, its nice to just do it whenever too :) but totally worth it :) 

bethany glad ur good hon, maybe ur attitude this month will work in ur favour. :) the same components in our bodys make stress hormones as baby makin hormones so now all of urs are freed up to go on baby making ones xxxx

we havent Bd yet since, im half afraid to, what ye think? i asked the doc and the consultant and they both said it was ok but i dont know . if there is a problem i dont know about it could cause harm, amybe we should just wait till after 12 week scan, im kind of afraid to. if god forbid something does happen i wanna know i did everything in my power to prevent it. i dont wanna be able to attach blame to myself in any way ifykwim.


----------



## Storked

Eh I really don't care either way. If I get pregnant it will be ok and if not then that is ok too. After the disappointment of last month I just became too tired of the ups and downs of TTC and started living my life. Got to stay sane :)

I would wait on sex but that is just me. When they were doing tests to see if my pregnancy was "viable" they told me no BD to given baby the best chance so that is why I say that lol


----------



## lilesMom

u have made up my mind chick , thanks , i was gearing towards wait as well just in case. id totally blame myself if we did and something happened, thanks xxx
i like cuddles anyway :) frantic lots o Bd to none :) 
ur right hon, u cant put ur life on hold indef :) and my mom always says its when u stop trying it happens and she has 12 kids. :) xxx
i really better leave hte house nd go to doc office before they close :) xxx
cha t later honeys, xxx


----------



## Storked

Yep Laura just do your best and if your best is waiting on BD then that is what you should do :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Angel, I have those moments too.
> 
> As for men, I think sometimes they are humbled when things are rough. We are too sweet in giving them all the loving they want so they are spoiled and forget what it was like to e alone with just their hand ;)


This made me spit out my water! Through my nose and all! What a hoot! Too funny Bethany. But true, I have NEVER said no when he initiates, now after 6 years I initiate a few days in a row ONE week out of the month and he can't be bothered?? I just keep telling myself, eye on the prize...eye on the prize...:baby:

This would make an interesting movie though. 8-9 ladies on a journey post mc to concieve...all connected by an online forum...each at different points in our lives...it'd be like Steel Magnolias meets You've Got Mail! Who would you cast as yourself?


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Eh I really don't care either way. If I get pregnant it will be ok and if not then that is ok too. After the disappointment of last month I just became too tired of the ups and downs of TTC and started living my life. Got to stay sane :)
> 
> I would wait on sex but that is just me. When they were doing tests to see if my pregnancy was "viable" they told me no BD to given baby the best chance so that is why I say that lol

Im starting to feel the same way. I dont know that I can handle this dissapointing feeling all the time. Its very consuming.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, I have those moments too.
> 
> As for men, I think sometimes they are humbled when things are rough. We are too sweet in giving them all the loving they want so they are spoiled and forget what it was like to e alone with just their hand ;)
> 
> 
> This made me spit out my water! Through my nose and all! What a hoot! Too funny Bethany. But true, I have NEVER said no when he initiates, now after 6 years I initiate a few days in a row ONE week out of the month and he can't be bothered?? I just keep telling myself, eye on the prize...eye on the prize...:baby:
> 
> This would make an interesting movie though. 8-9 ladies on a journey post mc to concieve...all connected by an online forum...each at different points in our lives...it'd be like Steel Magnolias meets You've Got Mail! Who would you cast as yourself?Click to expand...

Dolly P :D


----------



## Storked

Angel, same way! I never refuse him sex so he better not drag his feet or refuse me! 
And I love the movie idea :D I have no idea who could play me though. I'd want them to look like me and I am drawing a blank

Amy, yeah. I just needed other things to look forward to than a baby because the disappointment each month is a killer. Enjoy what you can. Doesn't mean that you want it less, just that you have to distance yourself to avoid depression


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good outlook Bethany...they say about the time you get on with life, then boom! You're pg! So for sure Amy, book nonrefundable tickets to Thailand and go with Bethany! Haha! The beauty of October, Nov and Dec is there is so much to look forward to---it is going to fly by! 

Re: Our movie. Bethany would Katherine Heigl, Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock work? I think I'll take Alicia Silverstone, I've missed her on the big screen! We need a star studded cast---I'm totally casting Joe Manganiello (True Blood and What to Expect movie) as my movie DH!


----------



## Storked

Sandra Bullock could work. I think she can play a weirdo. And I am an odd bird ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

You're not odd! You strike me as down to Earth and worldly! I mean who else can take the laid back approach to ttc? I could 'say' I'm taking a mild approach, but I wouldn't mean it! I'd be sneaking off poas, charting on paper, taking my vits in the bathroom...haha! A total mess, just as I am now! Kudos to you!


----------



## mommylov

Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*


----------



## mommylov

And Bethany, I second was Angel said. I dont think youre odd in the least. I welcome your funny-warm-earthyness!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hahaha Amy! You've been typecasted! 

Dr called...looks like Right ovary is going to take the cake! Estrogen is up, so we were told to BD on Sunday and Monday! :yipee: Follow up is Tuesday to be safe! Boy this specialist really takes the guesswork out! How am I supposed to torture DH with BDing if we only have to dtd 2x? I want to throw an extra day in, like TODAY for good measure! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I think that I am pretty normal as well but anyone who gets to know me IRL reaches a point where they point out that I am weird. And so is my family ;) it is what makes us endearingly human and fun to be around
And don't worry about being a "mess". You aren't a mess at all dear. Miscarriage makes us feel so helpless and you are simply trying to feel as though you have some control over all of it :flower:
And you are making me jealous for knowing just the time to start BD :D

Amy, lol on all Indians looking alike. Speaking of Indians...the most beautiful man I had ever seen was of Indian descent. The ladies in my college town would trail after him wherever he went. I even worked as a writer for the paper just to be near him (he was the editor).


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Hahaha Amy! You've been typecasted!
> 
> Dr called...looks like Right ovary is going to take the cake! Estrogen is up, so we were told to BD on Sunday and Monday! :yipee: Follow up is Tuesday to be safe! Boy this specialist really takes the guesswork out! How am I supposed to torture DH with BDing if we only have to dtd 2x? I want to throw an extra day in, like TODAY for good measure! :haha:

Totally!

Wow, I want your dr! MAybe I should call my dr and see if they would do the same for me so that we can ensure that we get pg this next cycle?


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Angel, I think that I am pretty normal as well but anyone who gets to know me IRL reaches a point where they point out that I am weird. And so is my family ;) it is what makes us endearingly human and fun to be around
> And don't worry about being a "mess". You aren't a mess at all dear. Miscarriage makes us feel so helpless and you are simply trying to feel as though you have some control over all of it :flower:
> And you are making me jealous for knowing just the time to start BD :D
> 
> Amy, lol on all Indians looking alike. Speaking of Indians...the most beautiful man I had ever seen was of Indian descent. The ladies in my college town would trail after him wherever he went. I even worked as a writer for the paper just to be near him (he was the editor).

hahah how funny! And here I thought "I went white and I did right!" :rofl: I dated an indian guy once when I was younger but def dont think he was for me obv. I think the best indian man I know is my daddy :hugs: 
Im still LOL at what you said.. I can totally picture it hahah


----------



## Storked

Amy, I would friend him on FB except my husband totally knows how beautiful I (and everyone else) think that he is. And yes, I was totally guilty of following him around once. Used to wish that he would have asked me out. He was so brainy and sexy. Mmmm!
LOL on going white and doing right! My family decided that I had a type and that it was "Sephardic Jews". But my husband is of Sephardic Jewish descent :blush: so maybe they aren't far off. I have dated all kinds of guys but the ones I got serious with mostly looked similar :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Can I just say, I have the best hubby <3. He was IMing with me this morning to check how I was doing and this is what he said:

me: just getting tears at my desk this morning and I dont want anyone to ask my whats wrong becasue they dont get it
all I hear is "Oh you'll be fine, just try next month. So are you doing anything this weekend?" Ugh insensitive meanies :( ... kind of still hurts to think about the baby we lost
Paul: <3 <3 <3
Paul: I Love You!
we will get pregnant and have a baby, we just need a little patience! <3
me: I love you too
me: Im just having a hard time with the loss more so today rather than the idea of us trying
Idk if its because it didnt work the first time this time or what but it just makes me think "I shouldnt be dealing with this dissapointment, I should be buying baby furniture and clothes"
Paul: i can understand that
but soon enought we WILL be buying that stuff
all we can do is stay positive, and keep trying. Things will work out, you'll see
But i dont want you to think in ANY way that any of this is your fault, or you did something wrong



**Bestill my <3 :)


----------



## Storked

Definitely a keeper Amy :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, I would friend him on FB except my husband totally knows how beautiful I (and everyone else) think that he is. And yes, I was totally guilty of following him around once. Used to wish that he would have asked me out. He was so brainy and sexy. Mmmm!
> LOL on going white and doing right! My family decided that I had a type and that it was "Sephardic Jews". But my husband is of Sephardic Jewish descent :blush: so maybe they aren't far off. I have dated all kinds of guys but the ones I got serious with mostly looked similar :blush:

Hahah! My family said the same thing... I too have dated different different guys too but my mom said she always new I would end up with the "Blonde hair blue eyed" type and totally did!

HAhah you crack me up! :rofl:


----------



## mommylov

I am on google chat all day which is where I copied that convo from and its funny.. he will send me hearts or little faces but is SOOOO not that mushy gushy type. So it makes me feel like a kid or like we are dating when he does stuff like that.


----------



## lilesMom

angel it would make a good movie, we were on about it being a good book earlier :)
i came home from docs to good news, hosp letter for early scan date, they normally dont give u early scan unless few mc , so happy its for 16th oct, so tues fortnight yey. :)
still catching up now xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> angel it would make a good movie, we were on about it being a good book earlier :)
> i came home from docs to good news, hosp letter for early scan date, they normally dont give u early scan unless few mc , so happy its for 16th oct, so tues fortnight yey. :)
> still catching up now xx

yay for early scan!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur Dh sounds lovely sweetie xx nice to have such good support xxx:) 
early scan is the best, oooohhh i might get to hear heartbeat :) wow, im gonna bawl!!! :)
me in a film, id want jessica alba, i look nothing like her but i think she is stunning :)


----------



## mommylov

fx I hope you can see it!!!! Awww Im so happy for you. Hear you thought you were going to be ttc after all of us and you were our bfp.. Im soooo happy for you and oh! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks babe, i know its gas how things turn out. :) i thought i be miles after ye :) 
hope it all goes well now :) and really really hope ye join me soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> thanks babe, i know its gas how things turn out. :) i thought i be miles after ye :)
> hope it all goes well now :) and really really hope ye join me soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :dust:

Me too.. I got a good feeling about this little bean of yours :winkwink:

I hope we can all join you and Jen as well! :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> hi guys just caught up again :)
> hope ye r all good today, nothing to report here, no news is good news at this stage though :) my sis came to my house for lunch which was lovely, now im trying to gather energy to beautify myself for my OH sis wedding tomor, we r staying there tomor nt so i wont be on here for the weekend , il have loads o catch up sun nt r mon :) ha ha
> fx for ye all and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy how are you this morning?
> 
> Laura no news is good news! I'm sure you'll look amazing at the wedding...just hope no one catches on to your pregnancy glow! :baby:
> 
> DH eventually remembered my appointment last night, so he cancelled the run! So off we went this morning and had a scan done...there are eggys! I need to look into this a bit more, because there is one in each ovary. One on right side is measuring at 17 one on left at 12. She said one on right could be getting ready, but it could be left over from pg?? The one on left will def burst by Tuesday, which matches up with my normal O cycle. My endometrial lining is at a 7 and should be an 8, so it matches up with O still being a few days out. She said the blood work will tell, so I am technically still waiting. Then she told DH we don't have to start BDing until Sunday...Now I won't hear the end of it b/c I told him we should start today to play it safe! Grr! On the bright side, I am not barren! Just have to keep POAS!
> 
> TGIF!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have a great time this weekend at the wedding Laura :hugs:
> 
> Angel, Im doing alright... still a bit emotional this morning but Ill be fine. Tested this morning again for s***s and giggles and still bfn plus I think Im starting to feel "AF aches" so Im not going to be testing anymore. If af doesnt come by monday though, Im going to make an apt to see if something is wrong or if I even O but with the "achey" feeling I have right now I *THINK* I did and will see af soon. I dont know why Im taking this so hard. Tech, this is the 1st time we tried since my D&C and it doesnt happen for everyone on the first shot so Im trying not to get to sad but I just had all these emotions yesterday that poured out of me because of this. I was thinking about our baby that I dont have anymore and my heart just sank. When DH came home, I started talking to him about it and just sobbed like I did the day of my surgery. Actually getting tears right now as I type this at my desk at work so I better stop but I am looking forward to trying again next cycle with those that are trying in Oct :flower:.Thanks again girls for your kind words and always making me feel better. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone... love you ladies!Click to expand...

I am so sorry you are having a hard time Amy. I am in the same position as you right now. Remember as long as af comes you are still not 100% out. You never know. I too feel like I am going to get af next week. It was also my first time ttc in my whole life. I have never planned the babies I have. With my 2 daughters it just happened. I never even knew when I ovulated. With my last pregnancy that I MC I really didn't plan it. Me and dh happened to be bding and I thought "hmmm this is around half way through my cycle, I might get pregnant." So I basically let nature take its course. So my last pregnancy was the most I ever planned, and I lost it anyways. Now I am trying to track my ov, check cm (which is not very fruitful for me, I barely seem to have any), and time everything and it just feels so difficult at times. Like you, I still feel so emotional, the only difference is I basically hide it from everyone, every time I feel like crying I have just been holding it in. And I know that is not good, and I should let it out, but I just feel I am treated awkwardly when I do get emotional. For me, this thread feels like my only refuge to the harsh reality of what happened to me and what continues to happen.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks ladies...it was a bit of relief seeing my body doing what it's supposed to. I need to keep feeding that eggy some Royal Jelly! Lol!
> 
> I certainly know how you feel Amy...I was thinking in the ultrasound room today that instead of looking for eggs I should've been in there finding out mc #2's gender! Kind of a bitter sweet moment for me. I was troubled by DH's sigh of relief that he is off the hook for a couple of more days---now Sunday Laura being my CD12 and your lucky day sounds promising! If I just didn't have to compete with football! I tried convincing DH we should try today for good measure and he laughed at me and said, "So Dr. Angel knows more than the RE?" I automatically think to myself, is sex THAT bad? Does he know how many married men would kill to have their wives practically begging to dtd? *sigh* Not how I wanted to start my Friday. Maybe he'll come around today...where is that man that couldn't keep his paws off me? I wonder if it's his age or the pressure...he needs to eat some Royal Jelly! Haha!

Oh my Angel, your husband sounds like mine. Its not like its some huge sacrifice for our husbands to give it to us. :blush: I remember last week when we were bding and after we were done, my husband says, "So when are we going to HAVE to do this again?" I was like, "I am so so sorry that I am makine you **** me!" (excuse the language.)lol. That really hurt me. I wish there was some secret pill to give these guys to make them understand and realize this is all they have to do, we on the other hand carry the baby along with all the aches and pain, morning sickness, body aches, giving birth, etc.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy how are you this morning?
> 
> Laura no news is good news! I'm sure you'll look amazing at the wedding...just hope no one catches on to your pregnancy glow! :baby:
> 
> DH eventually remembered my appointment last night, so he cancelled the run! So off we went this morning and had a scan done...there are eggys! I need to look into this a bit more, because there is one in each ovary. One on right side is measuring at 17 one on left at 12. She said one on right could be getting ready, but it could be left over from pg?? The one on left will def burst by Tuesday, which matches up with my normal O cycle. My endometrial lining is at a 7 and should be an 8, so it matches up with O still being a few days out. She said the blood work will tell, so I am technically still waiting. Then she told DH we don't have to start BDing until Sunday...Now I won't hear the end of it b/c I told him we should start today to play it safe! Grr! On the bright side, I am not barren! Just have to keep POAS!
> 
> TGIF!!

Wonderful news!! Nice healthy eggies!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Angel, I have those moments too.
> 
> As for men, I think sometimes they are humbled when things are rough. We are too sweet in giving them all the loving they want so they are spoiled and forget what it was like to e alone with just their hand ;)

lol Bethany!! They are spoiled!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> u have made up my mind chick , thanks , i was gearing towards wait as well just in case. id totally blame myself if we did and something happened, thanks xxx
> i like cuddles anyway :) frantic lots o Bd to none :)
> ur right hon, u cant put ur life on hold indef :) and my mom always says its when u stop trying it happens and she has 12 kids. :) xxx
> i really better leave hte house nd go to doc office before they close :) xxx
> cha t later honeys, xxx

Wow Laura you have a huge family! That is wonderful. My family feels so small. I have 2 older brother. one of them has 1 kid, and the other has none. Any my husbands family in Utah will have nothing to do with us, he has a lot of family over there too. I wish I had a big family! I would love it! That is also why I want a couple more kids, I always wanted a big family. As for the bding. My doctor advised against it for the whole pregnancy, I felt horrible because we did slip a couple of times, but luckily it never did any harm. But next time for sure, no sex for the whole pregnancy. My husband vows to not lay a hand on my after I get my bfp. He is also very scared for something bad to happen.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> hi guys just caught up again :)
> hope ye r all good today, nothing to report here, no news is good news at this stage though :) my sis came to my house for lunch which was lovely, now im trying to gather energy to beautify myself for my OH sis wedding tomor, we r staying there tomor nt so i wont be on here for the weekend , il have loads o catch up sun nt r mon :) ha ha
> fx for ye all and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy how are you this morning?
> 
> Laura no news is good news! I'm sure you'll look amazing at the wedding...just hope no one catches on to your pregnancy glow! :baby:
> 
> DH eventually remembered my appointment last night, so he cancelled the run! So off we went this morning and had a scan done...there are eggys! I need to look into this a bit more, because there is one in each ovary. One on right side is measuring at 17 one on left at 12. She said one on right could be getting ready, but it could be left over from pg?? The one on left will def burst by Tuesday, which matches up with my normal O cycle. My endometrial lining is at a 7 and should be an 8, so it matches up with O still being a few days out. She said the blood work will tell, so I am technically still waiting. Then she told DH we don't have to start BDing until Sunday...Now I won't hear the end of it b/c I told him we should start today to play it safe! Grr! On the bright side, I am not barren! Just have to keep POAS!
> 
> TGIF!!Click to expand...
> 
> Have a great time this weekend at the wedding Laura :hugs:
> 
> Angel, Im doing alright... still a bit emotional this morning but Ill be fine. Tested this morning again for s***s and giggles and still bfn plus I think Im starting to feel "AF aches" so Im not going to be testing anymore. If af doesnt come by monday though, Im going to make an apt to see if something is wrong or if I even O but with the "achey" feeling I have right now I *THINK* I did and will see af soon. I dont know why Im taking this so hard. Tech, this is the 1st time we tried since my D&C and it doesnt happen for everyone on the first shot so Im trying not to get to sad but I just had all these emotions yesterday that poured out of me because of this. I was thinking about our baby that I dont have anymore and my heart just sank. When DH came home, I started talking to him about it and just sobbed like I did the day of my surgery. Actually getting tears right now as I type this at my desk at work so I better stop but I am looking forward to trying again next cycle with those that are trying in Oct :flower:.Thanks again girls for your kind words and always making me feel better. :hugs:
> 
> :dust: to everyone... love you ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> I am so sorry you are having a hard time Amy. I am in the same position as you right now. Remember as long as af comes you are still not 100% out. You never know. I too feel like I am going to get af next week. It was also my first time ttc in my whole life. I have never planned the babies I have. With my 2 daughters it just happened. I never even knew when I ovulated. With my last pregnancy that I MC I really didn't plan it. Me and dh happened to be bding and I thought "hmmm this is around half way through my cycle, I might get pregnant." So I basically let nature take its course. So my last pregnancy was the most I ever planned, and I lost it anyways. Now I am trying to track my ov, check cm (which is not very fruitful for me, I barely seem to have any), and time everything and it just feels so difficult at times. Like you, I still feel so emotional, the only difference is I basically hide it from everyone, every time I feel like crying I have just been holding it in. And I know that is not good, and I should let it out, but I just feel I am treated awkwardly when I do get emotional. For me, this thread feels like my only refuge to the harsh reality of what happened to me and what continues to happen.Click to expand...

Awww, Im like 99.9% IM out now but its ok, there IS always next month :) 

I hear ya.. I know that its hard for others to relate when they havent gone through what we have so I TRY and give them that much credit. Even though our dh/oh's went through the experience with us, I feel like they also are unable to FULLY understand what we are feeling. I am the same as you in that my first pg was the first time we "tried". I didnt use anything or any kind of opk. It was more like "Hmm, lets not use a hat and see if I get pg" and BOOM I did. I told dh that Im sad that we didnt fall and all this month but I was more sad about the fact that is just reminded me that we arent pg with our baby we lost and I think thats why I have been crying and all. I think Laura was right, we were so focussed on ttc that it almost didnt let me fully recover emotionally. We waited a cycle after my D&C and I thought during that time I was able to fully come to terms with it all but I guess not. I hope that it gets better for you soon hun. I know that we will never forget but I do think time will make us stronger. IF you dont fall this month (Which you still have a great chance that you did) then you can join us for Oct. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Good outlook Bethany...they say about the time you get on with life, then boom! You're pg! So for sure Amy, book nonrefundable tickets to Thailand and go with Bethany! Haha! The beauty of October, Nov and Dec is there is so much to look forward to---it is going to fly by!
> 
> Re: Our movie. Bethany would Katherine Heigl, Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock work? I think I'll take Alicia Silverstone, I've missed her on the big screen! We need a star studded cast---I'm totally casting Joe Manganiello (True Blood and What to Expect movie) as my movie DH!

Isn't Joe Manganiello from Magic Mike?? I just made dh watch it with me. I didn't enjoy it that much to tell the truth, but he was pretty hot. lol. He was a very believable stripper. It actually looked like he enjoyed those stripper scenes! lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*

Actually from your pic, I don't think you look like her at all. But she is funny. lol. Are you full Indian? As in east Indian or native american?


----------



## lilesMom

jessica a big family is nice :) i have 37 nieces and nephews and 4 gran nephews too :) so lots o people :)
how come they told u no sex for all preg, did u have low lying placenta?
i donno if i wont for all preg , i think il wait till 12 weeks scan alright though and see then.


amy hon big hugs, its bloody tough and takes a lot of time to get over xxx it will always have little sting in it but it does get easier i think xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Good outlook Bethany...they say about the time you get on with life, then boom! You're pg! So for sure Amy, book nonrefundable tickets to Thailand and go with Bethany! Haha! The beauty of October, Nov and Dec is there is so much to look forward to---it is going to fly by!
> 
> Re: Our movie. Bethany would Katherine Heigl, Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock work? I think I'll take Alicia Silverstone, I've missed her on the big screen! We need a star studded cast---I'm totally casting Joe Manganiello (True Blood and What to Expect movie) as my movie DH!
> 
> Isn't Joe Manganiello from Magic Mike?? I just made dh watch it with me. I didn't enjoy it that much to tell the truth, but he was pretty hot. lol. He was a very believable stripper. It actually looked like he enjoyed those stripper scenes! lolClick to expand...

I didnt watch that movie but all I know is Channing Tatum was in it and when the commercials would come on, I would stare at the tv and drool! Ive seen his interviews.. he isnt the sharpest tool in the shed but boy is he greaet to look at!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*
> 
> Actually from your pic, I don't think you look like her at all. But she is funny. lol. Are you full Indian? As in east Indian or native american?Click to expand...

I dont think so either! I mean she is really sweet and pretty but I dont see it :shrug:. 

Yup, Im full Indian! Both parents are from India... actually my whole family is and my brother and I are the only ones that were born in the US so we have no accents at all but my parents do esp my dad. Kind of throws people off when they talk to me on the phone and then see me in person. Esp before I got married, my maiden name was Patel (which is like the Smith's of the Indians) so they knew I was Indian lol. Now I have a greek last name (dh's dad is greek and mom is Irish, english, a little of everything lol but it blonde hair blue eyed) so I now really throw people off!


----------



## lilesMom

i agree amy and i havent seen it either , he may be dumb but least he is very pretty :)


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha amy, my like ability is gone cos post at same time so
LIKE


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, I would friend him on FB except my husband totally knows how beautiful I (and everyone else) think that he is. And yes, I was totally guilty of following him around once. Used to wish that he would have asked me out. He was so brainy and sexy. Mmmm!
> LOL on going white and doing right! My family decided that I had a type and that it was "Sephardic Jews". But my husband is of Sephardic Jewish descent :blush: so maybe they aren't far off. I have dated all kinds of guys but the ones I got serious with mostly looked similar :blush:

ohhhh I want to see a picture of him Bethany, do you have one???!!!! Your husband is Sephardic Jewish? Does his family reign from Europe or middle east maybe? I am a huge racial mix. I am Irish, English, Dutch, Native American from dads side (although he was mostly Irish and looked like an Irish lad). From my moms side I am Salvadorean, Arab (I think Palestinian, not sure), Spanish and also native Indian. So funny me and my brothers looks totally different. Oldest is dark hair, olive complexion and green eyes. The middle is platinum blonde very fair and blue eyes, and I am brown hair fair with brown eyes. People always commented on how different we look. And when I tell them my racial mix, they never believe me, they think I am pure white. I am like no, I am just very mixed up. lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Good outlook Bethany...they say about the time you get on with life, then boom! You're pg! So for sure Amy, book nonrefundable tickets to Thailand and go with Bethany! Haha! The beauty of October, Nov and Dec is there is so much to look forward to---it is going to fly by!
> 
> Re: Our movie. Bethany would Katherine Heigl, Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock work? I think I'll take Alicia Silverstone, I've missed her on the big screen! We need a star studded cast---I'm totally casting Joe Manganiello (True Blood and What to Expect movie) as my movie DH!
> 
> Isn't Joe Manganiello from Magic Mike?? I just made dh watch it with me. I didn't enjoy it that much to tell the truth, but he was pretty hot. lol. He was a very believable stripper. It actually looked like he enjoyed those stripper scenes! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt watch that movie but all I know is Channing Tatum was in it and when the commercials would come on, I would stare at the tv and drool! Ive seen his interviews.. he isnt the sharpest tool in the shed but boy is he greaet to look at!Click to expand...

You know what is funny. Believe it or not every time that commercial for Magic Mike came on, my little 6 year old girl would stare at it with her eyes wide open, and I would tell her not to look or I would just change the channel. I was thinking, this girl is gonna be trouble when she becomes a teenager. She already had a crush on Justin Beiber, and some English guy from this group they like called, "The Wanted" lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica a big family is nice :) i have 37 nieces and nephews and 4 gran nephews too :) so lots o people :)
> how come they told u no sex for all preg, did u have low lying placenta?
> i donno if i wont for all preg , i think il wait till 12 weeks scan alright though and see then.
> 
> 
> amy hon big hugs, its bloody tough and takes a lot of time to get over xxx it will always have little sting in it but it does get easier i think xxxxxxxx

They told me because I had been spotting from the beginning that it was better to not have sex, that it could cause premature labor and other problems with the pregnancy. I don't know if they were just being paranoid, but either way it made me super paranoid. A couple times I just couldn't take it, seeing as how my dh is just so irresistible!! But I was very careful


----------



## lilesMom

max fomr the wanted i presume :) she has good taste, he s also very pretty :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jessica a big family is nice :) i have 37 nieces and nephews and 4 gran nephews too :) so lots o people :)
> how come they told u no sex for all preg, did u have low lying placenta?
> i donno if i wont for all preg , i think il wait till 12 weeks scan alright though and see then.
> 
> 
> amy hon big hugs, its bloody tough and takes a lot of time to get over xxx it will always have little sting in it but it does get easier i think xxxxxxxx
> 
> They told me because I had been spotting from the beginning that it was better to not have sex, that it could cause premature labor and other problems with the pregnancy. I don't know if they were just being paranoid, but either way it made me super paranoid. A couple times I just couldn't take it, seeing as how my dh is just so irresistible!! But I was very carefulClick to expand...

when i had spotting they didnt tell me no sex but we didnt anyway just in case . i think all docs differ, its so had to know what we r supposed to believe x


----------



## lilesMom

did ye hear not to eat deli food? in case of food poisoning. what do ye think?
would a good place be ok? or would ye avoid them all? 
im not worried, i just wanna do it right :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*
> 
> Actually from your pic, I don't think you look like her at all. But she is funny. lol. Are you full Indian? As in east Indian or native american?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so either! I mean she is really sweet and pretty but I dont see it :shrug:.
> 
> Yup, Im full Indian! Both parents are from India... actually my whole family is and my brother and I are the only ones that were born in the US so we have no accents at all but my parents do esp my dad. Kind of throws people off when they talk to me on the phone and then see me in person. Esp before I got married, my maiden name was Patel (which is like the Smith's of the Indians) so they knew I was Indian lol. Now I have a greek last name (dh's dad is greek and mom is Irish, english, a little of everything lol but it blonde hair blue eyed) so I now really throw people off!Click to expand...

Amy, I live close the the Silicon Valley, as a matter of fact my husband has spent a lot of times working there, and Indian people, they own Silicon Valley, Literally. My best friend was from Gujarat, her parents were wonderful people. But back to Silicon Valley it is a melting pot for people of all races. That is what I love about Bay Area it is so diverse. So the fact that I am so racially mixed, people are so accepting and you see a lot of racial mixing. So me being multi racial is totally accepted and people think it is cool. Your children are going to be beautiful. Just by looking at your and dh children. Maybe they will be like me and my siblings, all will have cool and exotic features. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> max fomr the wanted i presume :) she has good taste, he s also very pretty :)

Can you believe it? She is only 6, she loves makeup, she wants to dress with skirts and dresses, and like high heals. lol. I tell her she is way too young to wear any high heals. Every time we go shopping she looks at these mini high heals for little girls, and I tell he she is way too young. lol. I can't wait until she is a teenager!! lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> did ye hear not to eat deli food? in case of food poisoning. what do ye think?
> would a good place be ok? or would ye avoid them all?
> im not worried, i just wanna do it right :)

I have heard that, but I think I still did. lol. Have you heard about the corn tortilla warning. Supposedly if you eat way too many corn tortillas it can cause birth defects. 

https://www.intelihealth.com/IH/ihtIH/EMIHC256/333/21345/379034.html?d=dmtICNNews

I don't eat many corn tortillas, but something about this makes me wonder. People in latin america eat corn tortillas like every single day, so did my mom. So I don't know if I am buying this story too much. But just in case don't eat anything over 301 tortillas during your first trimester. lol. I think that is really hard to do by the way. I would be sick eating corn tortillas every day.


----------



## lilesMom

LOL :) how cute is ur daughter :)
ive never eaten a corn tortilla i dont think. is that the same as a wrap? 
i would eat a wrap about once a yr :) so id say im ok :)
some of the things we r meant to stay away from is a bit much alright, its hard to pick the right bits out of um all :) i know i still had some deli s/w last time and didnt get sick :) il avoid if i can but better than eating junk if im out :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

So far our cast includes:
Kelly Kapoor as Amy---DH Channing Tatum
Jessica Alba as Laura---OH??
Alicia Silverstone as Angel--DH Joe Manganiello (yes from Magic Mike! Hubba Hubba!)
Sandra Bullock as Bethany---DH??
Jessica?? 
Natasha, Jen, Danni, Horsey??

Amy your DH is a doll! What a sweet IM! 

Jessica don't rush those teenage years my niece is making my sister nuts at 16! 

Laura they say there is a bacteria that grows on deli meats, so you have to heat it before you eat it! I think back and it amazes me that we are all alive considering all of the new rules for pregnancy! The kicker is the seafood...what do people in Japan do while pg?

Oh and I wish all Dr's scanned everyone after a mc...you know, after their 1st AF as a follow up to let them know their body is back in the game! Our insurance doesn't cover it, but its a small price to pay for my sanity! DH said we'd have to dtd before football, now look who is "squeezing" me in and taking the fun out of it? Friggin Karma!


----------



## lilesMom

OH could be russell crowe but the rus from gladiator and la confidential not from other films :) or mel gibson 25 yrs ago ha ha (lethal weapon time ) or the blond guy who plays suki stackhouse other love interest in true blood , the vamp who owns the bar :) is it alex sarsguard r something like that. :)


----------



## lilesMom

i had to look him up alexander skarsgard :) il pick him :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh I like these guys! We should cast a vampire in the mix to interest younger audiences...so Eric Northman is now your movie OH! Hehehe!

Edit: real life actor playing his True Blood character in our movie!


----------



## lilesMom

i like :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and as for squeezing in BD, least u be doin it at right time which is great xxxx
quickies r good too :)


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*
> 
> Actually from your pic, I don't think you look like her at all. But she is funny. lol. Are you full Indian? As in east Indian or native american?Click to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Good outlook Bethany...they say about the time you get on with life, then boom! You're pg! So for sure Amy, book nonrefundable tickets to Thailand and go with Bethany! Haha! The beauty of October, Nov and Dec is there is so much to look forward to---it is going to fly by!
> 
> Re: Our movie. Bethany would Katherine Heigl, Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock work? I think I'll take Alicia Silverstone, I've missed her on the big screen! We need a star studded cast---I'm totally casting Joe Manganiello (True Blood and What to Expect movie) as my movie DH!
> 
> Isn't Joe Manganiello from Magic Mike?? I just made dh watch it with me. I didn't enjoy it that much to tell the truth, but he was pretty hot. lol. He was a very believable stripper. It actually looked like he enjoyed those stripper scenes! lolClick to expand...
> 
> I didnt watch that movie but all I know is Channing Tatum was in it and when the commercials would come on, I would stare at the tv and drool! Ive seen his interviews.. he isnt the sharpest tool in the shed but boy is he greaet to look at!Click to expand...
> 
> You know what is funny. Believe it or not every time that commercial for Magic Mike came on, my little 6 year old girl would stare at it with her eyes wide open, and I would tell her not to look or I would just change the channel. I was thinking, this girl is gonna be trouble when she becomes a teenager. She already had a crush on Justin Beiber, and some English guy from this group they like called, "The Wanted" lol.Click to expand...




lilesMom said:


> did ye hear not to eat deli food? in case of food poisoning. what do ye think?
> would a good place be ok? or would ye avoid them all?
> im not worried, i just wanna do it right :)




aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh as far as actors that look/sound/act liek us? My old boss told me that I reminded him of the character Kelly Kapoor from the office. He said that I looked and talked like her but wasnt as ditsy or dark complexion. Im pretty sure he just said that because all of us Indian just look alike, right? *Insert sarcastic smirk*
> 
> Actually from your pic, I don't think you look like her at all. But she is funny. lol. Are you full Indian? As in east Indian or native american?Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think so either! I mean she is really sweet and pretty but I dont see it :shrug:.
> 
> Yup, Im full Indian! Both parents are from India... actually my whole family is and my brother and I are the only ones that were born in the US so we have no accents at all but my parents do esp my dad. Kind of throws people off when they talk to me on the phone and then see me in person. Esp before I got married, my maiden name was Patel (which is like the Smith's of the Indians) so they knew I was Indian lol. Now I have a greek last name (dh's dad is greek and mom is Irish, english, a little of everything lol but it blonde hair blue eyed) so I now really throw people off!Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, I live close the the Silicon Valley, as a matter of fact my husband has spent a lot of times working there, and Indian people, they own Silicon Valley, Literally. My best friend was from Gujarat, her parents were wonderful people. But back to Silicon Valley it is a melting pot for people of all races. That is what I love about Bay Area it is so diverse. So the fact that I am so racially mixed, people are so accepting and you see a lot of racial mixing. So me being multi racial is totally accepted and people think it is cool. Your children are going to be beautiful. Just by looking at your and dh children. Maybe they will be like me and my siblings, all will have cool and exotic features. :flower:Click to expand...




xoxo4angel said:


> So far our cast includes:
> Kelly Kapoor as Amy---DH Channing Tatum
> Jessica Alba as Laura---OH??
> Alicia Silverstone as Angel--DH Joe Manganiello (yes from Magic Mike! Hubba Hubba!)
> Sandra Bullock as Bethany---DH??
> Jessica??
> Natasha, Jen, Danni, Horsey??
> 
> Amy your DH is a doll! What a sweet IM!
> 
> Jessica don't rush those teenage years my niece is making my sister nuts at 16!
> 
> Laura they say there is a bacteria that grows on deli meats, so you have to heat it before you eat it! I think back and it amazes me that we are all alive considering all of the new rules for pregnancy! The kicker is the seafood...what do people in Japan do while pg?
> 
> Oh and I wish all Dr's scanned everyone after a mc...you know, after their 1st AF as a follow up to let them know their body is back in the game! Our insurance doesn't cover it, but its a small price to pay for my sanity! DH said we'd have to dtd before football, now look who is "squeezing" me in and taking the fun out of it? Friggin Karma!

Jessica your daughter sounds too cute! My family is from Gujarat too! Small world! I was born and raised in socal near laguna beach and they are all over the place there too hahah. What a small world!

Laura, I read it was a no no but that you can heat up the meat and eat it. Along with hot dogs and other things but women in the 50's use to smoke and not care about any of this and our parents came out just fine didnt they?

Angel, LOL I love this cast! Should Channing and Kelly divorce, I wouldnt mind Carey Hart as my backup. Im not normally into the "tatted up" type and he isnt an actor he is a motoscross racer (And the singer Pink's hubby) but he is my FAV!!! Raaarrrr! :oops: heheh DH is BIG into supercross and all that so when I met him I started going to these things with him and thats when I saw Carey Hart. DH was like "Look, theres your boyfriend **eye roll**" LOL
They did do 2 scans on me after my d&c and once they saw I was about to o (the first time) she was like "Everything looks great!" but we didnt want to try that first cycle. I wish I could go back again now and say "Can you check and see whats going on so we know when to start". Im sure unlike the other scans, this one wouldnt be covered but I dont know, worth a shot?


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> oh and as for squeezing in BD, least u be doin it at right time which is great xxxx
> quickies r good too :)

Haha! Guess I'll take what I can get! I'm just going to enjoy these next 36 hours and maybe throw on his favorite jersey early Sunday morning as incentive for him! We'll see who squeezes who in around here!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> oh and as for squeezing in BD, least u be doin it at right time which is great xxxx
> quickies r good too :)
> 
> Haha! Guess I'll take what I can get! I'm just going to enjoy these next 36 hours and maybe throw on his favorite jersey early Sunday morning as incentive for him! We'll see who squeezes who in around here!Click to expand...

i like ur style :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:rofl: Amy!

As for a scan...I needed the peace of mind. They said my AMH was low, so I would be panicked if not for the scan. But in your case, why not ask for one. Tell them to draw bloods too...we can google results so you don't have to pay the consult fee! Haha!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :rofl: Amy!

:blush:

:p


----------



## lilesMom

why not try anyway amy, cant hurt :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :rofl: Amy!
> 
> As for a scan...I needed the peace of mind. They said my AMH was low, so I would be panicked if not for the scan. But in your case, why not ask for one. Tell them to draw bloods too...we can google results so you don't have to pay the consult fee! Haha!




lilesMom said:


> why not try anyway amy, cant hurt :)

Im scared they will tell me no :nope::cry: or make me feel dumb for even asking... Im going to call right now and see what they say (IF I can even get a hold of someone)


----------



## lilesMom

do babe, u cant go back wards worse they say is no and prob will say yes , i hope xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

WAIT...are you sure AF is here for you? If so, call and say you want to come in for a follicle scan about 3 days before your suspected O. My Dr calls it cycle monitoring.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I have to run, but I want to know how it goes...:ninja:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> WAIT...are you sure AF is here for you? If so, call and say you want to come in for a follicle scan about 3 days before your suspected O. My Dr calls it cycle monitoring.

Im pretty sure. Af was due to come today...I started getting a little achey and crampy today and had a TINY TINY spot of light pink but not full af yet. I just left a vm for the office so Ill see what they say. If they dont do it, maybe thats a sign that I need a new dr that will?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Well, I don't know why they wouldn't if you're willing to pay out of pocket if insurance doesn't pick it up. Dr's amaze me. I go to a specialist, so they know how "urgent" my need is, or they like DH's wallet! :haha: See what they say...fx the cramps are your uterus prepping for baby! 
:dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Well, I don't know why they wouldn't if you're willing to pay out of pocket if insurance doesn't pick it up. Dr's amaze me. I go to a specialist, so they know how "urgent" my need is, or they like DH's wallet! :haha: See what they say...fx the cramps are your uterus prepping for baby!
> :dust:

I mean, it even states on thier statements that get sent that in the event ins doesnt pay/cover, it is YOUR res to pay so I agree. If Im willing to say hey yes Ill pay then do it! Thanks girls! I told DH that I called and he said good. :)

Got a call from my bff that lives in Denver which is 60 miles from me. She is having some kidney issues and I remember when she had her daughter 8 years ago, she went into kidney failure. I told DH that I wanted to go down there after work. His work is southwest from me and Denver is straight south so he said "Ill drive to somewhere right next to the highway, leave my car there and come with you". I LOVE this guy! Between you ladies and him, this day has turned out to be so nice! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

no reason why they shouldnt do it so babe xx
but angel is right maybe u dont need it?? u might not get af? x


----------



## lilesMom

jen how u doin hon. u get ur other blood test?


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> no reason why they shouldnt do it so babe xx
> but angel is right maybe u dont need it?? u might not get af? x

Im pretty sure its af thats coming but I havent gotten it yet. Just some spotting here and there. I know Im not pg.. - test this morning and no symptoms what-so-ever. Since my cm wasnt nrom this month, I just would like to make sure I am in fact ovulating. So when I called the dr's and left a vm, I told them I was worried I didnt O this month and I would like to discuss so Ill see wha tthey say when they call. :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u hon. x
ur Dh is a pet xx hope ur friend is ok x


----------



## lilesMom

nt girls , chat soon x


----------



## mommylov

Good night Laura!

Just wanted to updated, drs office called me back and pretty much told me no. Said it was too early to be doing anything like that and to call if I don't get my period in the next three weeks. Otherwise use a opk :(

Omw to the city with dh to see my BFF. I guess I'll chat with you girls later.


----------



## Storked

Amy, we like what we like! You like blond hair and blue eyes, I like dark hair and big schnozzes I guess :D
Have you ever been to India and did you like it? Also, I have never tried Indian food but when I do, what would you recommend? My husband has told me that Indian food is incredibly popular in Thailand :)

Jessica, I have thought that one word before too! Well said it out loud. My husband got mad. I have to call making love or something funny. Or sex. But that word is apparently off limits :s
Thanks for sharing about no sex when pregnant! And also, you will have that big family :hugs:
Your DH's family sound like a bunch of pricks anyways. :hugs:
I will have to post a pic of my DH
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/29F1C720-F361-43CF-9A14-C0AC54B75D24-6544-000006CE594C1DD9.jpg
He has Nordic, Spanish, and Native American ancestry.
I am glaringly pale*https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/5C4BE481-62BA-4882-922D-DED3AF2B0685-6544-000006D11355CDBC.jpg know what makes me sad about this picture? Was taken just last year. I was working out every day and so thin :(

Angel, my movie DH would have to be... Zack Braff. I think he is Jewish ;)
And football over sex? What? :o

Laura, no clue on deli. But if you ever visit Texas I will take you out for Mexican food (and corn tortillas) hehe.


----------



## xoxo4angel

You guys are going to make beautiful babies! :dust:


----------



## Storked

Aw thanks I hope we do :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, we like what we like! You like blond hair and blue eyes, I like dark hair and big schnozzes I guess :D
> Have you ever been to India and did you like it? Also, I have never tried Indian food but when I do, what would you recommend? My husband has told me that Indian food is incredibly popular in Thailand :)
> 
> Jessica, I have thought that one word before too! Well said it out loud. My husband got mad. I have to call making love or something funny. Or sex. But that word is apparently off limits :s
> Thanks for sharing about no sex when pregnant! And also, you will have that big family :hugs:
> Your DH's family sound like a bunch of pricks anyways. :hugs:
> I will have to post a pic of my DH
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/29F1C720-F361-43CF-9A14-C0AC54B75D24-6544-000006CE594C1DD9.jpg
> He has Nordic, Spanish, and Native American ancestry.
> I am glaringly pale*https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/5C4BE481-62BA-4882-922D-DED3AF2B0685-6544-000006D11355CDBC.jpg know what makes me sad about this picture? Was taken just last year. I was working out every day and so thin :(
> 
> Angel, my movie DH would have to be... Zack Braff. I think he is Jewish ;)
> And football over sex? What? :o
> 
> Laura, no clue on deli. But if you ever visit Texas I will take you out for Mexican food (and corn tortillas) hehe.

Aww Bethany!! Love the pics. You can see your husbands mixed ancestry and the blue eyes. And Bethany all I can say is wow, you are beautiful. Is that your natural hair color? That is my exact hair and skin color!! lol. Except I have honey brown-hazelish eyes. Actually I am not sure what my hair color is anymore, it use to be light brown and got kinda darker as I got older. And Bethany, when I met my husband I was a size 5/6, now I will not even mention what size I am. lol. I gained a LOT of weight from the last pregnancy when I had the large ovarian cyst. I could never lose the weight. In fact, that is why I waited so long to have another child, because I kept trying to lose the weight. I supposedly have pcos, but I am not even sure I do have it because I do get pregnant pretty easily, well not now it seems. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> You guys are going to make beautiful babies! :dust:

Yes they are!!


----------



## Storked

Can you believe that my husband was born a blond? I love how exotic he looks. Those blue eyes and those cheekbones- incredible. He is so beautiful :)
My hair is naturally a little lighter than in that picture- a very ashy brown that will shine red in sunlight :(
As for weight...it is hard isn't it? Why can't exercise be enough? I don't eat crap but I do eat a lot. I have tried drinking water, because I read that a lot of times you are really thirsty instead of hungry. Yeah, no. My stomach will growl. I am hungry damn it. All we can do is be healthy and love ourselves :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Can you believe that my husband was born a blond? I love how exotic he looks. Those blue eyes and those cheekbones- incredible. He is so beautiful :)
> My hair is naturally a little lighter than in that picture- a very ashy brown that will shine red in sunlight :(
> As for weight...it is hard isn't it? Why can't exercise be enough? I don't eat crap but I do eat a lot. I have tried drinking water, because I read that a lot of times you are really thirsty instead of hungry. Yeah, no. My stomach will growl. I am hungry damn it. All we can do is be healthy and love ourselves :flower:

Isn't it funny how we change so much as we grow. I use to have light brown-blonde as a baby, then I went to auburn-red as a toddler and it got darker. I think for the most part hair usually darkens as we get older. As for my husband, he is from El Salvador, has olive skin (much darker than your husband) and Japanese style eyes. Oh and his hair is JET black. My daughters hair is brown and her complexion is very light, but not white. She is an exact mix of me and my husband. As for my baby boy that I lost, from what I saw, I think he was going to look like me:( . I always wanted a little mini mi.:(


----------



## Storked

I looked pretty much the same as a kid, but less cute because I had short hair :(
Perhaps your next babies will look like you :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> I looked pretty much the same as a kid, but less cute because I had short hair :(
> Perhaps your next babies will look like you :hugs:

Doubt it lol, my husbands genes are really strong!! But you never know. As long as I make it through the next pregnancy and the baby :baby: is big and healthy!! Thats what i wish for all of us!


----------



## Storked

I wish the same :flower:


----------



## jen435

Amy so no AF today! that tiny pink spot i still think can be good news. Fxd that she stays away and it leads to something. Lots of baby dust to you. I hope you had a good day. :hugs:

Bethany you and your DH will make beautiful babies!! Very lovely pictures! :) Im glad that bd is going well for you and dh this cycle!

Angel sounds like your having fun this cycle also :) So nice to hear! Remember to go one extra week of bding even after you know or think you Ovulated. first off itll make the tww seem shorter and second just incase you have a second surge! I want to see all you ladies with bfps sooon!!! I am praying for you ALL!!

Laura hi!!! Im okay a little concerned about my bloodwork today my HCG is 14 im also very crampy.... I go back monday to see whats going on. How are you feeling? Did you create an account on www.countdownmypregnancy.com? 

:dust: Ladies!! You are all in my prayers and I cant wait for all of us to have bfp's and our newest LO!!! 

I thought today was going to be relaxing turned out to be extremely busy. Our dishwater had to get fixed food shopping other errands etc. My pup is now whining becausei finally sat down and im paying attention to my laptop (yay!! DH finally got me a charger for it) and not to him. Def cant blame him. Its cuddle time and bedtime anyways.

Talk with you all tom!!!


----------



## Storked

Dang Jen I wish you could go in tomorrow. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## jen435

I wish also :( i was there today at my fam doc and reviewed bloodwork results and had physical.... Go back for bloodwork again monday then office visit after results come in... Im prayin this is a viable pregnancy and my numbers increase like then should. I thought i was ok so dh knows so.does my parents n mil....dh tried to call everyone i let him have an ear full. All well. He told me this is his last try for healthy baby. I need this to work


----------



## Storked

You can add my prayers to yours :hugs:
Why would your husband tell you that would be his last time trying? He shouldn't make you feel even more vulnerable during an already vulnerable time. We love you Jen and all will be well


----------



## TTCSecrets

U chat bags! I didnt come on last night cos been busy moving out and i have ten pages to catch up on hahah!!! I better get started!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Storked, thinking of the movie idea, i took a quick glance at your photo and the first thing that came to my mind ofwho could play you, is Kate Hudson :)
Im thinking of a character who could play me and its a toss up between the woman who plays Grace Adler in Will and Grace ( the way she acts and looks )
Or Isla Fisher in that film enachanted i think its called, DH always laughs and says i act exactly like she does in that movie haha!!

Angel i agree with time flying by these next few months, always seems to go quck from october to christmas, we had better all have beans inside us by the time christas comes or 
im having words with the TTC God..

Amy im glad your DH is being amazing! We need our amazing other halves at these times, just shows how you can truly love someone :) Im glad
we have them <3

Laur's glad you got an early scan chick! Keep checking up on that sticky bean! Knowing our luck, we've all gone from having unsticky
beans, and now we are asking for sticky beans, we are all gonna have labours where baby just doesnt want to come out haha!
Too sticky and comfy in there lol! BRace yourselves for 40 hours labour :D HEHE 

And NO ANGEL Channing Tatum would be MY husband haha!! Im obsessed with him, and DH doesnt mind, he made me laugh the other day, he said
"If Channing Tatum came to our door and said he was in love with you and wanted you to be his wife what would you say"
i said... " Id say no i love my other half too much, i mean, id think about it for a miniute but id still say no" He was in stitches haha!

And Jen ill be praying for you! You and Laura ! Everything will go fine! Im sure of it!


So, im currently 11dpo, bfn this morning, definitely feel out , af due 8th october , so will just have to see, dont feel pregnant or have any symptoms, got creamy yellow tinted cm 
and quite alot of it :( feel very wet down there keep thinking af is coming week early !!! Oh well, it will soon be next month and i am charting my temp every morning now
so will see how it all tallies up , am not gonna lie, im a bit hurt this month i really thought it would be a good month xxx

hope youre all okay xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good morning (or afternoon).

Jen. Fx Betas more than double for you! My last pg DH said the same thing. I agree with Bethany...as if we aren't vulnerable enough and they throw "this is it" in the mix. As time has unfolded, he has confessed the pain it caused him watching ME worry myself sick. Perhaps your DH is feeling the same...they tend to say the wrong things when they are scared and can't "fix" it. I keep you all in my prayers...

Natasha good character picks! I love them both! If Amy is willing to give up her movie husband, CT, then he can be yours! :haha: Hope the move goes quickly for you! Sorry you feel out this round...you do have a lot to look forward to though---like christening the new place! Ideal for baby making! :baby:

Happy Saturday ladies! 
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psst...Amy, Jessica any news? Have either of you caved today and poas?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yikes! The Dr said I'd get a positive OPK today, so sure enough all 3 brands are positive (to include CBFM). She also said we only need to dtd on Sunday and Monday. It goes against everything I've read to NOT BD today! DH is out hunting and I'm not sure I can convince him we should BD today...ughh! What if the Oracle was wrong, what if my follie grew faster than she expected?!? If only I hadn't poas...all of these what if's! I just need to trust the doc who does IVF and IUI's for a living (even though we are natural), right?

Just venting my fears...


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing ok. I think af is for sure on her way. I guess my cycles are not at 30 days anymore post op so she might come today. Bethany you and your hubby are going to make beautiful babies! I'm sure all of you are! As for Indian food, I'd say chicken tikka masala with garlic naan (which is bread) and rice. It's my hubby's favorite! Or tandoori chicken. Both items usually come with rice and and are really yummy! Angel, no news just waiting for af. Laura, Jessica, Natasha, horsey... Hope you guys are doing well. We just got our furniture delivered this morning so I'm watching dh hook up all his gadgets and game systems and I'm on the couch with my blankets and kitties. Really cramping today and don't feel very well so just going to enjoy a quiet weekend with the hubby until next week when his parents get here.

Jen, is hubby serious about this being the last time you try? How come how said that to you? I hope this one is a nice healthy sticky bean Hun.

Hope everyone is well and I'll and be better about catching up more the next time in on. My head is still kind of all over the place. Lots of love to my girls!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Gosh! Took me 8 hours to get everything packed and into the car and to the new house.. THATS JUST MY CLOTHES SHOES AND TOILETRIES/COSMETICS phew, thats enough for one day haha now to dye my hair!! 

At least its keeping me distracted from TTC, especially since me and DH havent :sex: in almost two weeks :| 

Im bit annoyed actually, everyones out the house, and earlier i came back from taking some clothes to new house, and i was being all seductive etc, and then he said no cos matt will be coming back in a minute to get his tele... Its like two hours later and his friend matt still hasnt been back to fetch the tv... It feels like he just wants any excuse to get out of having sex with me :( Im actually quite upset and feeling very down about myselfand my looks right now xxx


----------



## jen435

Amy good news about NO AF!!! YAY!!! I really really think IB happened to you!! Fxd im still praying this is it. Youll know in a few more days!!!

:dust:

Angel yay for Ovulation!!! Get dh in bed!! You can do it!! :)Fxd youll catch that egg! Its amazing how the doctors know this stuff. I wouldnt tell dh its now or never though too much pressure would be put on him! Us girls must keep them relaxed.

:dust:

Natasha your still early in your cycle. No symptoms is a good thing! I had none for the longest time. Fxd for your bfp soon!!!

:dust:

Laura so your scan went well? Yay!! So glad to hear all is going smoothly for you!!! :) How far along are you know? The doctor says in 5wks and edd is june 1 2013 but my family doctor is saying she doesnt know. Im sticking with my obgyn. She is the specialist.

Jessica how are you? Have you tested yet? Fxd for your bfp!!

:dust:

Bethany hi!! Have you ovulated yet? Or your probably not keeping track of that! Fxd this is it for you and dh also!

:dust:

Unfortunately you are correct. DH is pretty much saying this is it for "trying". So praying this goes well. I am trying to stay calm relaxed and stress free. I told the dental offices I do not want to be around NITROUS OXIDE anymore and that I dont want to take more then 4 xrays on a pt (sometimes we take 18 at one time) and I do wear my lead apron but my back isnt covered so I still feel some scattered can get through. I am actually turning down work secretly because I dont want to risk anything. I know we will be hurting for a while financially but once the baby is just growing I can pick up more hours. Its just the baby is forming now and I want a healthy heart and organs... Praying is my main comfort.

So my sister called me today in tears. My parents summoned her to court for custody of her daughter. Go figure... My sister (tiffany) asked If I would take custody for her dd (amber) and I told her sorry tiff but im expecting. She started going off on me about how mom is trying to take her daughter and that my parents might take mine. I told tiff I dont think so and she said thats right your perfect you have a house and a husband... I wanted to say something but kept my mouth shut because I didnt want to say anything to fire her up. I think amber will be better off with my parents. I have no idea why my family is soo crazy in the oddest way (disfunctional). But all well.

:dust: LADIES!!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I actually knew what naan bread was! I have had it at Thai restaurants before :)
You will make beautiful babies! We all will
And sounds like a good day. If AF comes, have a hot bath and some chocolate. :hugs:
Oh I also wanted to tell you that my first period was 32 days and my next was 38 but that they have gotten shorter and shorter since so maybe this is your long one and next time (hopefully NO next time) will be shorter!

Natasha, Kate Hudson would be a better choice! She seems odd and girly :D
Haha I have a ton of toiletries too. And clothes!

Angel, why can't you BD now? Though she is an expert :-/

Jen, I may be ovulating around now but it is true that I am not really paying attention :D
And while you things may be tough financially, you are doing what is best honey :hugs:
Sorry you got hit with family drama! :(

AFM well we were supposed to go to the state fair but it has been postponed until tomorrow- was raining today and we want to get on rides. But DH bought me a sims game so I am at home gaming :blush:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, I am 10dpo today, my af is due in 5 to 6 days and I got a bfn again this morning. I am sure this means I am out. I took the frer test and I was thinking if I was pregnant at this point Wouldn't I get a positive 10dpo and 5 to 6 days before af?? Especially with frer that says it can detect up to 6 days before af? I tried to wait as long as I could. 

Jen wil have fx and praying that your hcg levels start doubling. As for hubbies comment, Like I have said over and over, men are weird creatures. Sometimes I don't quite understand them, they tend to say the most untactful things at the worst times. I am sure he really doesn't mean what he says, he is probably just very worried. Because even me being a woman and ttc I can imagine saying that same very thing out of frustration. Of course I don't want to stop trying for a healthy baby, its just sometimes we get into a funk and we think and even says things at the time that we do not normally feel. 

Here in my house everything is going down hill. My little 6 year old. She has a non specified mood disorder. Doctors think she is bipolar and we also think that, as she gets older she gets manic for days and then slips into this horrible depression. I home school her, but it so so trying. Some weeks I can't even teach her, and she just won't comply. Today was a bad day, my mom was trying to help me with her. She was misbehaving and caused my mother to fall down and get hurt. I was actually taking a nap and woke up to my mom crying in pain on the floor, and daughter was right next to her screaming and crying. I was horrified I had no idea what had happened. I was so worried my mom broke her leg or hip. She seems ok, but I feel so guilty that I took a nap and all of this happened now because of it. 

Then hubby and I got into a big fight last night. He is working 2 jobs right now, and I told him how hard it has been taking care of our daughter and all of the stress, because when he come home from work he goes right to his laptop and acts like he has no responsibility. And I told him I am sick my problematic life. He had the nerve to say, "Problems? What problems do you have?" He made me lose it so bad. I told him what problems do I have? He acts like the miscarriage alone meant nothing. The nerve to ask me what problems do I have? I told him, imagine being a woman carrying a baby, who you feel everyday moving and kicking inside you, loving the baby so much and to lose him in a matter of 12 hours after finding out there is no heartbeat. Then almost bleeding to death. And finding out you are having your first son. Sure he went through this too. But he never had the connection that I had with the baby. 

Something else I haven't told all of you out of embarrassment, my husband lost his job 5 days into my pregnancy. I couldn't work because I am the one that stays at home with my mentally ill child, he has no patience with her, and also my pregnancy was very high risk. We had to have my mom help out and it was so humiliating. There were days during my morning sickness where I was so sick and everything made me throw up and I was forced to eat many foods that I hated and made me sick. I was never able to indulge in any cravings, I use to crave red meat a lot and felt slightly anemic, I could never even eat a steak, because we couldn't afford it. for those 4 1/2 months of my pregnancy he could never find a job and then I lost the baby and the next month he lands a job. Sometimes I feel so guilty that possibly I wasn't giving the baby what he needed. So to ramble girls, sometimes I feel like I am to the end of my rope.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, don't even worry about those tests- they only detect pregnancy six days early if you had implantation on the early end of the spectrum. If you implant late then your BFP will take longer to show.
And yes, he should understand that you work and work dang hard too. And that everything has been stressful and you are reaching a breaking point and just need him to be there for you and to step it up. Sounds like it has been rough :hugs:
Don't be embarrassed about him losing his job- it is so common these days. The economy is rough. My BIL lost his job months ago and just now got another thank goodness- they have five kids. You are strong and you are doing the best that you can. Take pride in that :flower:


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies!

Jessica i second what bethany says. You work just as hard and been through so much. Im sorry for dd though. She sounds very hard to take care of but she is love and thank god you have patience for her. Men never have patience. Least i dont know any who do. :hugs: your going to concieve again and have healthy baby. You could have tested early im sure that your bfp will come. As for jobs this is a very tough time and u shouldnt be embarrassed it happens. Also remember you didnt do anything to cause your mc and your son knows that you took care of him best you could. :hugs: we are here for you. Im glad dh is working but i hope he understands and listens to you. He gets out and is around other ppl to talk with you arent. I hope your okay. 

:dust:

Amy how are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany and Jen have said it best Jessica! :hugs: I hope your mom is ok. Bipolar Disorder is hard to detect at such a young age, so I imagine treatment is just as difficult. You are a great mommy and your children are lucky to have such a devoted mother! Thinking of you and fx for your BFP! 

Danni? You lurking out there? Drop us a line...I looked back and I think your birthday is coming up :cake: or is it?

Another weekend almost down ladies...
xoxo

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Awe Jessica, don't be embarrassed. I so sorry that you have had to endure stomach pain. I hope everything is ok with your mother too. Don't feel guilty, nothing was your fault with the mc. I second what Bethany said. I'm praying for you. 

I'm ok, think I'm catching a cold or something. Been sleeping all day and af came so been feeling cramps as well. Thanks for checking on me girls :)

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## jen435

:hug: im so sorry amy that AF showed :( Lots of baby dust for you think cycle.

Everyone else hi! We are missing alot of ladies. Horseypants, Danni, Laura how are you? 

Angel which cd are you now?


----------



## jen435

I am so upset I could cry but I know it wont help anything. I am burning up have a fever. Just found out that the hospital never billed us for a service so we had no idea we owed it and they sent it to collections instead of billing us. They will get an ear full on monday. Im very scared. I thought being pregnant was suppost to be a happy time. I also have no symptoms what so ever and my sil goes to me thats not good. She said that a healthy baby means multiple symptoms and that i should be sick but not have a fever like i do. Ugh what a terrible day. I WANT TO BE HAPPY but between my family, my hcg levels low, and no pregnancy symptoms plus that collection notice i cant help it. I really pray things get better. And my sister says my life is NORMAL AND A BREEZE... helllo everyone has their own troubles... Its just I have no one to talk with about mine. So again I appologize


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> I am so upset I could cry but I know it wont help anything. I am burning up have a fever. Just found out that the hospital never billed us for a service so we had no idea we owed it and they sent it to collections instead of billing us. They will get an ear full on monday. Im very scared. I thought being pregnant was suppost to be a happy time. I also have no symptoms what so ever and my sil goes to me thats not good. She said that a healthy baby means multiple symptoms and that i should be sick but not have a fever like i do. Ugh what a terrible day. I WANT TO BE HAPPY but between my family, my hcg levels low, and no pregnancy symptoms plus that collection notice i cant help it. I really pray things get better. And my sister says my life is NORMAL AND A BREEZE... helllo everyone has their own troubles... Its just I have no one to talk with about mine. So again I appologize

Omg Jen :(, take a deep breath Hun. First off some people don't get strong symptoms in the beginning to don't listen to your sil. Second I am so sorry you arent feeling well. Is the fever due to you maybe just catching a cold or something? Again,don't stress.... Mommies to be catch colds and what not too. I would call your dr just to check and make sure you both are ok. Grrrr to the hospital not billing you guys! If you guys have insurance, was this a bill they sent after insurance responded to them? I ask because our hospital told us that we wouldn't get a bill for a month or so after since insurance has 30 days to get back to them. THEN they send a bill and let you know what portion you owe. So if you do have ins, make sure they covered what they were suppose to. I also compare the statements that I get from ins which my ins calls "explanation of benefits" to the statements that I get ok drs offices and hospitals because I have caught differences before and have gotten refunds from hospitals and clinics. Hope that Italy works out Hun and keep your chin up! Big hugs to you babe.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, don't even worry about those tests- they only detect pregnancy six days early if you had implantation on the early end of the spectrum. If you implant late then your BFP will take longer to show.
> And yes, he should understand that you work and work dang hard too. And that everything has been stressful and you are reaching a breaking point and just need him to be there for you and to step it up. Sounds like it has been rough :hugs:
> Don't be embarrassed about him losing his job- it is so common these days. The economy is rough. My BIL lost his job months ago and just now got another thank goodness- they have five kids. You are strong and you are doing the best that you can. Take pride in that :flower:

Thank Bethany, I needed to hear that. I went to the mall today, I don't know if it is just me, but everywhere I went I kept seeing adorable babies, especially baby boys. I finally left because I could no longer handle it. On cd10 and got another bfn. Oh well, I am gonna wait a few more days. But I have a feeling this month is not my the month. On a good note, went and ate some delicious mexican food with the family. That cheered me up a little. I guess a little comfort food can do the trick. lol. Thanks for the encouraging words. You girls are the only people in this world that I feel can understand me. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Jessica, don't even worry about those tests- they only detect pregnancy six days early if you had implantation on the early end of the spectrum. If you implant late then your BFP will take longer to show.
> And yes, he should understand that you work and work dang hard too. And that everything has been stressful and you are reaching a breaking point and just need him to be there for you and to step it up. Sounds like it has been rough :hugs:
> Don't be embarrassed about him losing his job- it is so common these days. The economy is rough. My BIL lost his job months ago and just now got another thank goodness- they have five kids. You are strong and you are doing the best that you can. Take pride in that :flower:
> 
> Thank Bethany, I needed to hear that. I went to the mall today, I don't know if it is just me, but everywhere I went I kept seeing adorable babies, especially baby boys. I finally left because I could no longer handle it. On cd10 and got another bfn. Oh well, I am gonna wait a few more days. But I have a feeling this month is not my the month. On a good note, went and ate some delicious mexican food with the family. That cheered me up a little. I guess a little comfort food can do the trick. lol. Thanks for the encouraging words. You girls are the only people in this world that I feel can understand me. :hugs:Click to expand...

Chin up and glad you had some great Mexican food! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Jessica i second what bethany says. You work just as hard and been through so much. Im sorry for dd though. She sounds very hard to take care of but she is love and thank god you have patience for her. Men never have patience. Least i dont know any who do. :hugs: your going to concieve again and have healthy baby. You could have tested early im sure that your bfp will come. As for jobs this is a very tough time and u shouldnt be embarrassed it happens. Also remember you didnt do anything to cause your mc and your son knows that you took care of him best you could. :hugs: we are here for you. Im glad dh is working but i hope he understands and listens to you. He gets out and is around other ppl to talk with you arent. I hope your okay.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Amy how are you?

Thanks Jen. I feel much better now. You are right about men, most seem not to have much patience. The weird thing is my husband is actually a very patient person but when it comes to my daughter and her behavioral issues, he has no patience. You are right about him getting out though. Even though he has to go out and work, he gets to separate himself from the stressful environment and get a breather. That is something I haven't had these last 6 years. I can't even leave my daughter home to be babysat because I don't trust anyone else with her but me. My daughter can act very wild and make even a safe environment unsafe. She is very accident prone. I rarely even leave her with my mom, for reasons like what happened today, when my mom got hurt. I just hope to God that one day she gets better, because people out there in the real world are not going to have the patience with her like I do. But on another note, she an incredibly affectionate little girl, and can be so sweet and considerate and very intelligent. Its just when she gets in this manic type mood where there is no control.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany and Jen have said it best Jessica! :hugs: I hope your mom is ok. Bipolar Disorder is hard to detect at such a young age, so I imagine treatment is just as difficult. You are a great mommy and your children are lucky to have such a devoted mother! Thinking of you and fx for your BFP!
> 
> Danni? You lurking out there? Drop us a line...I looked back and I think your birthday is coming up :cake: or is it?
> 
> Another weekend almost down ladies...
> xoxo
> 
> :dust:

Thanx Angel. I really do wish I were a better mother though, I know I have a lot to improve on, but I try, especially under these stressful circumstances. Thanks for your well wishes. I too hope you get some good news :baby: :flower:coming up after ttc this cycle. Looking for October to be a lucky month for us all!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> I am so upset I could cry but I know it wont help anything. I am burning up have a fever. Just found out that the hospital never billed us for a service so we had no idea we owed it and they sent it to collections instead of billing us. They will get an ear full on monday. Im very scared. I thought being pregnant was suppost to be a happy time. I also have no symptoms what so ever and my sil goes to me thats not good. She said that a healthy baby means multiple symptoms and that i should be sick but not have a fever like i do. Ugh what a terrible day. I WANT TO BE HAPPY but between my family, my hcg levels low, and no pregnancy symptoms plus that collection notice i cant help it. I really pray things get better. And my sister says my life is NORMAL AND A BREEZE... helllo everyone has their own troubles... Its just I have no one to talk with about mine. So again I appologize

Aww Jen i really hope your fever goes down. On a good note, at the beginning of my last pregnancy I too had a fever and sore throat I think it was my immunity going down a little because my body was working so hard for the little baby. And your sil?? Really?? That isn't true, everybody is different. My mother virtually had not symptoms with all 3 of her pregnancies. She only got some morning sickness but that was at about 8 weeks. And my first 2 pregnancies I never got sore boobs, although I did end up with almost no milk and had a lot of troubles breastfeeding. But it is very possible to not get breast soreness. My mom says she didn't get that either. So no symptoms can also be a good sign that you will have a trouble free pregnancy. I follow something I learned when I was young, If you don't have something nice to say don't say anything at all. Your sil shouldn't have said that to you, because in the end, she really doesn't no what is going on with you or how your body will react to this pregnancy. The doctor has told me many times, some women barely get any symptoms, some are sick their whole pregnancy!
I hope and pray your hcg will continue to rise.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess, i third what Bethany said. Couldnt have put it better. You do work hard, and i have had the same thing where i feel that, not that i hurt more than DH, i know it hit us both very very hard but i feel that i had that connection because he was in my belly, you know? I was the one who got stretch marks, i was sick every evening when the soaps were on while he was watching them, i was the one who couldnt drink tea, your not alone hunny chin up it will get better xx

Hope your all okay.

Jen ive heard of women who have every symptom under the sun, and have healthy babies, and i also have a good friend of mine who never had one symptom, not one, and didnt find ot she was expecting til 5 months! And even then it wasnt because she had symptoms she just kept getting flutters in her belly and her belly seemed to grow the size ofa house within a few days, even i didnt guess! Every pregnancy is different i wouldnt worry about the symptoms! You never know, give it a few weeks and you could have every symptom going lol!!

12dpo for me, not a sniff of a bfp on frers, hmf..x


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Jess, i third what Bethany said. Couldnt have put it better. You do work hard, and i have had the same thing where i feel that, not that i hurt more than DH, i know it hit us both very very hard but i feel that i had that connection because he was in my belly, you know? I was the one who got stretch marks, i was sick every evening when the soaps were on while he was watching them, i was the one who couldnt drink tea, your not alone hunny chin up it will get better xx
> 
> Hope your all okay.
> 
> Jen ive heard of women who have every symptom under the sun, and have healthy babies, and i also have a good friend of mine who never had one symptom, not one, and didnt find ot she was expecting til 5 months! And even then it wasnt because she had symptoms she just kept getting flutters in her belly and her belly seemed to grow the size ofa house within a few days, even i didnt guess! Every pregnancy is different i wouldnt worry about the symptoms! You never know, give it a few weeks and you could have every symptom going lol!!
> 
> 12dpo for me, not a sniff of a bfp on frers, hmf..x

thx for understanding hon. Who understands better than you girls. :hugs: So are you still moving?? How is that going? I am 11dpo right now, Im not gonna check until I am 12 or 13 dpo. I don't want to see anymore negatives for a couple of days. :cry: Oh so you use the frers too. Hopefully we can get our bfps sooner than later. It is soooooooo hard waiting!! I just want to have a :baby: baby in my tummy again.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Me too! Cant wait to sit knowing theres a baby in there! I really think im out this month so im just preparing to TTC next month, may be easier with us moving etc :)

Yeah we are packing today im just sat relaxing for two minutes with a cuppa tea, been up since 6 packing! We are geting everything moved today etc, and i think the strain of BDing may ease now that we are in our own house with no parents and brothers in the adjacent rooms :) hoping it leads to stress free TTC :)

Yeah using the frers and got some 10miu tests on the way for next month, lets hope we get bfps soon :)

Im just sick of seeing negatives, ive got enough to last me til 16 dpo, and then if no positive by then im just going to wait it out for af next week :) 

how are you? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Me too! Cant wait to sit knowing theres a baby in there! I really think im out this month so im just preparing to TTC next month, may be easier with us moving etc :)
> 
> Yeah we are packing today im just sat relaxing for two minutes with a cuppa tea, been up since 6 packing! We are geting everything moved today etc, and i think the strain of BDing may ease now that we are in our own house with no parents and brothers in the adjacent rooms :) hoping it leads to stress free TTC :)
> 
> Yeah using the frers and got some 10miu tests on the way for next month, lets hope we get bfps soon :)
> 
> Im just sick of seeing negatives, ive got enough to last me til 16 dpo, and then if no positive by then im just going to wait it out for af next week :)
> 
> how are you? xxx

Doing much better now, thanks :) Glad that u and dh are going to be on your own. Now ttc will get funner!!:thumbup: So even if you don't end up getting bfp this month, you will have more ttc fun next month. :happydance: I am also expecting af. I just have a feeling. Can you believe its 2:30am here and I am still up. I better be getting to sleep. Its just hard to sleep when I feel so anxious with all this waiting. I hate tww!! Well I am off to bed now hon, glad you dropped in to say hi. Take care and enjoy your new place with dh!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, hope you get to feeling better :flower:

Jen, give the hospital hell. How stressful :hugs:
Also, your SIL is an inconsiderate idiot. Ignore her and just do your best to break that fever and have happy thoughts. Don't ever apologize for venting- we are here to uplift you honey.

Jessica, I love me some Mexican food. And if this isn't the month then next month will be :hugs:
Don't be too hard on yourself.*

Natasha, the rainbow is coming :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Wow.. Im a bit annoyed...
Im struggling to bend down repeatedly since the DnC, seems to give me massive pains behind my belly button, and yet me and Chris have got to pack our whole life up out of this house, load it into the van, take it down to the new house, load it out, and start again. The only help weve had is our best friend Kenny.

All of his family seem to have just f****d off for the weekend and not even offered to help us, yet expect me to look after the dog all weekend at the same time as trying to pack the house up?! They could have offered! They know i struggle with bending down and moving stuff i still cant even put the washing out because bending down to the basket for every clothing item hurts my stomach!

So annoyed, im so annoyed im not going to clean the house when i leave.. Sorry to moan,rant over.. I mean is it me? Why not offer to help instead of just going out on motorbike rallies all weekend?! Wouldnt have hurt them for one weekend would it! xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Wow.. Im a bit annoyed...
> Im struggling to bend down repeatedly since the DnC, seems to give me massive pains behind my belly button, and yet me and Chris have got to pack our whole life up out of this house, load it into the van, take it down to the new house, load it out, and start again. The only help weve had is our best friend Kenny.
> 
> All of his family seem to have just f****d off for the weekend and not even offered to help us, yet expect me to look after the dog all weekend at the same time as trying to pack the house up?! They could have offered! They know i struggle with bending down and moving stuff i still cant even put the washing out because bending down to the basket for every clothing item hurts my stomach!
> 
> So annoyed, im so annoyed im not going to clean the house when i leave.. Sorry to moan,rant over.. I mean is it me? Why not offer to help instead of just going out on motorbike rallies all weekend?! Wouldnt have hurt them for one weekend would it! xxx

I know what you mean. My body doesnt feel the same since the d&c. I feel almost as if I have gone through a whole pregnancy and given birth. I get aches and pains that I didnt have since pregnancy. Its ok to be annoyed, you are probably going through a lot of hormonal changes and who knows what else. I know that at times everybody here pisses me off. Just little comments that wouldnt normally bother my annoy the hell out of me now. Hon, you are probably fatigued. Try to take a breather, have a nice cup of relaxing tea and put your feet up. Maybe that will help. Oh yeah, and as you see I got up again, now I for sure need to back to bed. Insomnia really sucks.!! Have a good day! Will be coming back here to check up later, after I have gotten some sleep. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha go to sleep jess you will be shattered tomorrow!!!

Yeah, i just feel like everytime someone asks me to do things for them i say yes without hesitation even if i dont want to, and then as soon as we need help nobody is there!!

Ahh, im having a cuppa tea, ill be fine lol sooner we get down there and stay there the better lol!

Got so much to do that im sat on the laptop lol typical.. 

And im still gonna clean the house :( not that it gets appreciated but i dont like moving and leaving mess behind, well not mess cos im not dirty but u know what i mean..

Just cant wait, to get into bed tonight with DH and have a good old cuddle and possibly bd and just start a family properly, you know what i mean, we been together years but living at his parents house always made me feel like we werent a proper couple, like we were just dating or something, but now we havea house together it feels like its the start of our own little family and life together, :) im so happy with him, i know we have our tiffs like normal people but god almighty am i in love with him :) 

Everything is packed now, apart from the bed and the fridge :) Getting there! Il be on this today but then i may not be here for a few days as we have no internet at the new house yet until i get sky sorted, god help me on how much ill have to catch up on lol! xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Amy so no AF today! that tiny pink spot i still think can be good news. Fxd that she stays away and it leads to something. Lots of baby dust to you. I hope you had a good day. :hugs:
> 
> Laura hi!!! Im okay a little concerned about my bloodwork today my HCG is 14 im also very crampy.... I go back monday to see whats going on. How are you feeling? Did you create an account on www.countdownmypregnancy.com?
> 
> 
> Talk with you all tom!!!

fx sweetie, could just be very early still, id say its hard to tell anything at this stage. fx for mon xxxxxx
i didnt make the count down preg thing, i went onto it and checked it out but i dont wanna do anything like that yet, its so early , im afraid il get way too attached and excited and then have something happen. i know it hopefully wont happen, but i have to protect myself a little this time :) xxx

my pully crampy feeling is gone, but my boobs still have pains. 
im not crying any more either and i dont know if its good r bad!! 
i know last time i had pully feeling for a bit and then didnt feel preg at all for fortnight and then got really queasy, hope its just normal like that . thank god i have scan 2 weeks tues, i be wreck waiting till 12 weeks .

had the wedding yest, it was lovely but i danced some ceili dance and got a twinge so i went back to hotel before 12 , i was glad to get back, i was tired anyway :) was lovely day though :) xxxx

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

jen maybe its better if amber goes to ur parents alright, fx it works out for the best in the end , i know it will be messy fo a while alright but it will be ok in a while xxxxxxxx
um thats kinda mean of ur DH, we have enough to worry about at the mo, maybe the girls r right though, maybe he doesnt want u to go through too much and its his way of 'fixing' it. hugs honey, hope all goes really well for u xxxx
im 5 weeks today, :) june 2nd be my dd :) fx xxxxxxxx
im down money by being out of work too but it will be so worth it if it works xxxx fx x


im still playing catch up, my brain is sluggish today i dont sleep well in hotels xxxx

natasha honey, ye will love the house now when ye unpack and settle in, moving is hard xx

amy how u doin hon hope :af: xxx

bethany, i love naan bread expeacially the one with garlic and mince in it :) 
so bold but lovely, havent had it in ages now :)

angel thats great for pos opks xxxxxxxx best o luck catching eggy xxxxx

jessica hon i just read ur long post, hope ur mom and daughter r ok honey. xxxx big hugs xxxx
i went to liver consultant last week and she told me not to over eat, she said loads of women do when preg. im telling u this cos she told me that no matter what i eat my baby wont starve. that the baby gets anything ur body has first, so dont be worried bout that, it is ur body that suffers from not getting all the nutrients not ur baby cos ur baby will take it from ur stores or ur tissues or anywhere . xxxx so u have no fault sweetie , xxx
my Sil threw up constantly while preg, she couldnt even keep down water and she had 2 healthy babies while puking all the time :) so rest assured ur baby was not mal nourished babe xxxxxxx big huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


its still too early for ur bfp babe, il keep my fx for u xxx

amy hon so sorry for af xxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs, 
ur body is waiting to be perfect and u will catch next month , i can just feel it xxxxxxx

jen its only 5 weeks, tons of people dont even know they r preg now, let alone have symptoms xxxxxxxxxxxx
and dont apologize , we love u and r here for u xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh natasha we will miss u til u get ur internet xxxxxxx
enjoy ur new home sweetie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

spoke too soon, just making chicken pie and i started crying again :)
im just wrecked and just found out my Sil who is due 2 days of liles date has her normal scan on day of my early scan to make sure not mc this time. 
irrational but it makes me feel a bit jinxed to share anything this pregnancy with her . 
stupid i know but its got me worried


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

That's girls! I kind of feel the same as Bethany did. Although I was by sad that af came, I was also relieved. She came right at 30 days so it seems like I'm cycling normally. I'm still going to use a opk this cycle just to ensure we are dtd at the right time. Cramps are horrible though, just like they were when I was younger. I suppose that makes sense since after a d&c we are all "cleaned out". Oh well, fx for this cycle.

Hope you ladies are having a good weekend. I'm watching some football and doing some laundry and watching my 49ners! :) :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

yup angel tww :) hope it goes really fast and ends well xxxxxx

thank god ur back to norm amy, ifykwim xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:

Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:

Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:

Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:

Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...




jen435 said:


> Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:
> 
> Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:
> 
> Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:
> 
> Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!

Angel, yay for the tww! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun. I second what Jen said, bd a few extra days just in case. I really regret not doing that this last time. I think if I had, I would've caught the eggy so I don't want you to have the same regret. So excited for you!

Thanks Jen. I'm ok, coming to terms with it and just looking forward to trying again. I know dh is looking forward to trying hahahh. I'm going to really try hard to relax and use my opk. I think I'm going to count yesterday as my cd1 right? The other days were really nothing at all. Has your fever broke?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...

yahhh!! tww, welcome to the club! It goes by faster than you think! I made the mistake of testing too early over and over again. lol. I am cd11 and still bfn. I really think I am out now. Oh well, I guess I am going to have to start using opks!! Good luck on your tww wait.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:
> 
> Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:
> 
> Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:
> 
> Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!

I will be thinking about you and baby tomorrow when you go to get your levels checked.:flower: FX all well be just fine.! And good advice to angel to cover all bases. I failed to do that this cycle, but will follow your advice for the next. thx!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:
> 
> Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:
> 
> Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:
> 
> Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Angel, yay for the tww! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun. I second what Jen said, bd a few extra days just in case. I really regret not doing that this last time. I think if I had, I would've caught the eggy so I don't want you to have the same regret. So excited for you!
> 
> Thanks Jen. I'm ok, coming to terms with it and just looking forward to trying again. I know dh is looking forward to trying hahahh. I'm going to really try hard to relax and use my opk. I think I'm going to count yesterday as my cd1 right? The other days were really nothing at all. Has your fever broke?Click to expand...

Amy, I made the exact same mistake. I think I may be one of those who ov later, like close to day 20 of my cycle maybe. So I think we didn't catch little eggy because of that. I guess we all learn from mistakes, just have to do more bding next cycle!! lol. Good thing is that we can always look forward to the next month even if this month wasn't the month. I just hope I am oving normally. :growlmad:


----------



## jen435

Jessica fxd for that magical bfp. I really hope ur okay.hang in there hopefully ull know where you stand in a few days.

:dust:

My temp is btw 100.6-99.4 now so its lower but still low grade. No er this weekend so a plus. I am patiently waiting for my levels and appt tom with fam doct it so hard. Thank you ladies!

Angel goodluck tom!! Fxd!!

:dust:

Natasha hope your enjoying your new home!! :)


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...
> 
> yahhh!! tww, welcome to the club! It goes by faster than you think! I made the mistake of testing too early over and over again. lol. I am cd11 and still bfn. I really think I am out now. Oh well, I guess I am going to have to start using opks!! Good luck on your tww wait.Click to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:
> 
> Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:
> 
> Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:
> 
> Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Angel, yay for the tww! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun. I second what Jen said, bd a few extra days just in case. I really regret not doing that this last time. I think if I had, I would've caught the eggy so I don't want you to have the same regret. So excited for you!
> 
> Thanks Jen. I'm ok, coming to terms with it and just looking forward to trying again. I know dh is looking forward to trying hahahh. I'm going to really try hard to relax and use my opk. I think I'm going to count yesterday as my cd1 right? The other days were really nothing at all. Has your fever broke?Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, I made the exact same mistake. I think I may be one of those who ov later, like close to day 20 of my cycle maybe. So I think we didn't catch little eggy because of that. I guess we all learn from mistakes, just have to do more bding next cycle!! lol. Good thing is that we can always look forward to the next month even if this month wasn't the month. I just hope I am oving normally. :growlmad:Click to expand...


I think I for sure didn't calculate right. That's what I get for thinking I can so without an opk! Jessica, I really wouldn't rule yourself out hun. Just like the girls said, you're not out until the :witch: comes. I'm still pulling for ya! :) I'm definitely going to be using my kit I bought and hopefully will join you ladies next month :)

Jen, kup tomorrow and fx for you and lo. 

Bethany, Laura, angel, danni, Natasha, horsey and anyone I missed have a great night! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...
> 
> yahhh!! tww, welcome to the club! It goes by faster than you think! I made the mistake of testing too early over and over again. lol. I am cd11 and still bfn. I really think I am out now. Oh well, I guess I am going to have to start using opks!! Good luck on your tww wait.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Laura. I know I only have a 1 in 4 shot of falling pregnant, so I won't hold my breath. Just glad to be back in the game! In the meantime :-= I wait and see...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Laura understand 100% what your saying. Your LO will be okay. FXD for your scan. I wont have my first scan for a while. I am excited that our dd is so close!! Maybe itll be same day! All will go well. I have faith :hugs:
> 
> Amy I am very sorry the witch came. She just cant understand she isnt wanted... Fxd for this cycle. Stay relaxed and start your opks on cd 5. Youll get your YES before you know it and then bd for the next 3-4 days after to cover all your bases. Also aim for days you start to see a second line appear on the insert stick. Those opks are amazing!! :dust:
> 
> Angel I would bd a few for days just incase! Cover your bases if you can. I am very excited for everyone this cycle and cant wait to see the outcome! We need some Late June and early July babys coming our way!! :dust:
> 
> Bethany Im so glad that your relaxed and taking it easy this cycle by doing what you enjoy. That bfp is coming for you and i cant wait! :dust:
> 
> Hope all you ladies are having a good weekend!Click to expand...
> 
> Angel, yay for the tww! Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun. I second what Jen said, bd a few extra days just in case. I really regret not doing that this last time. I think if I had, I would've caught the eggy so I don't want you to have the same regret. So excited for you!
> 
> Thanks Jen. I'm ok, coming to terms with it and just looking forward to trying again. I know dh is looking forward to trying hahahh. I'm going to really try hard to relax and use my opk. I think I'm going to count yesterday as my cd1 right? The other days were really nothing at all. Has your fever broke?Click to expand...
> 
> Amy, I made the exact same mistake. I think I may be one of those who ov later, like close to day 20 of my cycle maybe. So I think we didn't catch little eggy because of that. I guess we all learn from mistakes, just have to do more bding next cycle!! lol. Good thing is that we can always look forward to the next month even if this month wasn't the month. I just hope I am oving normally. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I for sure didn't calculate right. That's what I get for thinking I can so without an opk! Jessica, I really wouldn't rule yourself out hun. Just like the girls said, you're not out until the :witch: comes. I'm still pulling for ya! :) I'm definitely going to be using my kit I bought and hopefully will join you ladies next month :)
> 
> Jen, kup tomorrow and fx for you and lo.
> 
> Bethany, Laura, angel, danni, Natasha, horsey and anyone I missed have a great night! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Amy. :hugs: What opk are u using? Since I have never used an opk I need an idea on which one to buy. Whatever you try i will got buy it too. lol. Im gonna be a copy cat!! :wacko: I hope I won't be having to use one next month, but the :witch: might ruin everything.


----------



## mommylov

Awww I hope you don't have to either but I bought the first response one that reads yes/no. I figured I needed something "Amy proof" so no way of mistaking a yes for no and no for yes :)


----------



## mommylov

Here's a pic of it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Here's a pic of it :)

Thank u so much Amy. lol on the Amy proof. I hear ya. lol. Hopefully I will be able to do this right. Even with the yes-no results. Lets see if I don't find a way to screw this up. So I am just preparing for af. Looks like if we all get our bfps next month we'll have really close due dates. Can't wait to be posting pics of our beautiful babies!! :baby:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of it :)
> 
> Thank u so much Amy. lol on the Amy proof. I hear ya. lol. Hopefully I will be able to do this right. Even with the yes-no results. Lets see if I don't find a way to screw this up. So I am just preparing for af. Looks like if we all get our bfps next month we'll have really close due dates. Can't wait to be posting pics of our beautiful babies!! :baby:Click to expand...

Hehe

For sure! IF af comes for you this month, then there are plenty if us that are going for it this month or the next few months so either way we will all be close :) I can't wait too!! :)


----------



## jen435

Amy your going to love those opks they are great!!! Just watch the insert stick test results lines also when u start seeing two your reaching your YES . That kit is great. Used it twice in my 18 monthes of ttc and fell pregnant both times i used it. Best $45 i spent on ttc!! Hope u get the same outcome! Jessica i hope you wont need it but if u must its worth a shot for peace of mind and helps u stay relaxed. 

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, not tracking but I am probably either O'ing now or past it. But I haven't initiated sex in a while. If I don't push, it doesn't happen. Tired and not committed to this cycle :)

Jen, how long until you get results? Hope you get better soon :hugs:

Jessica, what kind of OPKs are you thinking of getting? Don't buy any unless AF actually shows :)

Laura, yay for early scan!

Natasha, will be waiting to hear back from you :)

Horsey, I miss you lots.


----------



## MomInLondon

Hi ladies

I have an almost three year old daughter, decided we were ready for number 2 so started trying in August and got pregnant straight away, just as we did with our daughter. 

Last week at almost 9 weeks I started spotting, went to doc and baby had not grown at all from 6 weeks. Had my D&C on Thursday. Have stopped bleeding now and just had mild cramps which have gone. Doc has advised early miscarriage is unformtunately very common, and that he has sent everything off for analysis but does not expect to find anything wrong, it is just "one of those things'. 

He said we should wait one to two cycles before trying again. I know that we need to try sooner than later as we are not spring chickens any more and it becomes harder with age, but I feel absolutely terrified at he prospect of going through this again. How do you gather the courage to go forward?


----------



## Storked

Welcome mominlondon, so sorry for your loss :flower:
I think sometimes it is less about strength and more about need. There are days when you are just so sad that something like that happened to you and you yearn for what was lost. And so you try again and hope like hell that it doesn't happen again :hugs:


----------



## MomInLondon

Thanks.

"Hope is the feeling that the feeling you have isn't permanent"

Just about sums it up for me right now.

Some people are saying I need to take time out (not sure how with a daughter and running a business rom home) and grieve. Don't like the sound of that. Was alone with my thoughts for a couple of hours before the D&C and it didn't make things any easier.

Much prefer your 'try again and hope like hell' approach. Think I will be going with that. 

I am told that I will be much more fertile after the D&C? Although in both of my pregnancies I have not struggled to get pregnant, we have done it in a weekend both times. It's the development of baby and staying pregnant bit that scares me now.


----------



## aaronswoman79

MomInLondon said:


> Thanks.
> 
> "Hope is the feeling that the feeling you have isn't permanent"
> 
> Just about sums it up for me right now.
> 
> Some people are saying I need to take time out (not sure how with a daughter and running a business rom home) and grieve. Don't like the sound of that. Was alone with my thoughts for a couple of hours before the D&C and it didn't make things any easier.
> 
> Much prefer your 'try again and hope like hell' approach. Think I will be going with that.
> 
> I am told that I will be much more fertile after the D&C? Although in both of my pregnancies I have not struggled to get pregnant, we have done it in a weekend both times. It's the development of baby and staying pregnant bit that scares me now.

So sorry for your loss MomInLondon! :( We here understand all of your fears and worries. It is so important to find as much support as you can right now. I couldn't really find it out there in the "real" world, and then came across this thread by chance. It has been a Godsend for me. I know what it feels like to have a traumatic miscarriage (lost my son at 18.5 weeks) and feel like you are on your own island, especially when people around cannot relate too well. That was the case in my life. I have not met anybody else in person who has gone through a miscarriage, believe it or not. Although it is quite a common occurrence according to my doctor and medical data. I too seem to get pregnant quite easily, at least the last 3 pregnancies I did. And I am also scared about staying pregnant and baby, just like you. These fears are completely understandable, and woman in our position would have them. I also worry about getting older (in my early 30s, just turned 33 actually) and about my fertility. But I hear many success stories of women in there 30s and 40s having healthy pregnancies. Sometimes a pregnancy just goes wrong, and sometimes there is no clear explanation as to why it happened. Just like storked said, all we can do is hope like hell that it doesn't happen again and look for a brighter future! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Angel, not tracking but I am probably either O'ing now or past it. But I haven't initiated sex in a while. If I don't push, it doesn't happen. Tired and not committed to this cycle :)
> 
> Jen, how long until you get results? Hope you get better soon :hugs:
> 
> Jessica, what kind of OPKs are you thinking of getting? Don't buy any unless AF actually shows :)
> 
> Laura, yay for early scan!
> 
> Natasha, will be waiting to hear back from you :)
> 
> Horsey, I miss you lots.

Hope youre ok


----------



## Storked

I hope you are ok Amy! How are you feeling honey? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

MomInLondon said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have an almost three year old daughter, decided we were ready for number 2 so started trying in August and got pregnant straight away, just as we did with our daughter.
> 
> Last week at almost 9 weeks I started spotting, went to doc and baby had not grown at all from 6 weeks. Had my D&C on Thursday. Have stopped bleeding now and just had mild cramps which have gone. Doc has advised early miscarriage is unformtunately very common, and that he has sent everything off for analysis but does not expect to find anything wrong, it is just "one of those things'.
> 
> He said we should wait one to two cycles before trying again. I know that we need to try sooner than later as we are not spring chickens any more and it becomes harder with age, but I feel absolutely terrified at he prospect of going through this again. How do you gather the courage to go forward?

welcome mominlondon and so sorry for your loss. Glad you found this forum and this thread. These girls and I def know what it feels like to go through this. Unfort, this is something that is more common that people realize and I have known some to go through this and go on to have healthy babies. Its been a little over 2 months since my loss and d&c and I wont lie, I still have my moments of sadness and hurt but as time goes on, you do get stronger. My husband and I decided to wait once full cycle without doing anything. Our dr first told us to wait 3 cycles then once I went in for my follow up appt post d&c she said that we were good togo after 1 cycle and that she encouraged it :). Its totally up to you and what your body and heart tells you so you should def listen to your heart :) I hope that you feel better soon and we are here for you if you need some support :flower::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I hope you are ok Amy! How are you feeling honey? :hugs:

:kiss:

Im doing ok, kind of in the same boat as you :coffee:. I will be using a opk but thats it. No pre-seed or forcing anything as far as bd goes (Although I thankfully usually am approached and dont have to beg :) ). Just kind of dont want to keep getting dissapointed. KILLER af cramp though :wacko:.. eeek! I am reminded of what this was like when I was 16, yowza! I know it will be gone though in a few days so sucking it up! :bodyb: lol

So when are you leaving for Thailand again? You must be soooo excited!!! :plane:


----------



## mommylov

GOOD LUCK TODAY JEN!!!!! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Amy, yeah it hurts to work for it and get nothing. Better to distance yourself from it and get that BFP :)
Cramps I take to mean a good thing- your body is working hard!
Thailand is in April. Unless I get pregnant this cycle (which I doubt I will so yay for Thailand!)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

I second Angel about the conflicting info re: fertility after a loss


----------



## Storked

Angel, it depends on when I inserted them. If I did it at night I would sleep with it in and not bother taking it out until I woke up to pee. But during the day I would leave it in for about 4-5 hours :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Sounds easier when things are scheduled Angel hehe! Can a regular doctor do that stuff or does it have to be an RE? :)
The softcups are nice! Sadly I can't use them for AF because my blood is too thin- so messy! :(


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Good Monday ladies! Can you believe it's October? Yay!! Fx for everyone!
> 
> Bethany or Jen or soft cup users...how long do I need to leave it in post BDing? :shipw:
> 
> Amy, the first thing I told the specialist was my hormones, PMS symptoms and AFs were back to like being a teen! Now why can't my fertility be the same?!? Just sayin...

I know!!!! geeez.. oh well, Like Bethany said, I would hope this all means that my body is working hard to make a happy home for a lo this cycle! What cd are you now? SO so so so so excited for you!!! This is going to be your month!

Oh, mominlondon, I THIRD what these girls say about the conflicting info regarding being fertile after a d&c. I think everyone is different and I have heard of some having no issue post op and some taking a little longer. I got pg on my first time trying before my mc and this time I am on my second month. I know it isnt a huge difference but none the less its a difference.

So on a side note.. my little work buddy was at it again this morning. I brought in my big bottle of advil since these cramps are just brutal and we got to talking and everytime I mentioned something about cramps, she had to one up me. I just really hate that! Grrr
Her: How was your friend? Did you go to Denver to check on her? Did you stay the weekend?
Me: Thanks for asking, she is doing ok. We didnt stay too long. Just checked on her and took her daughter to dinner so that she could rest since she didnt want to go anywhere. I started to feel dizzy and then af came so I guess that why I felt that way.

**CUT OFF**
Her: OH, I have passed out when I got my periods all the time.
Me: OMG, thats horrible. Ive never gotten to that 

**CUTT OFF**
Her: I have passed out so many times in the bathroom and was alone
me: Oh geez sorry to hear. I kind of was prepared for this. The drs told me that I might be a little more sensitive post op but just fees like I am back to where I was when I was 16 and

**CUT OFF**
Her: Well I am 50 and I have had this my whole life...



...This is my day to day with her lol. She asks you how youre doing just to try and get you to start talking so that she can chime in and talk about her. She did it to a girl that came to my desk that was showing me a video of her little girl (So freaking cute) hugging her older brother and I was like "Oh your kids are sooo cute" and the other girl was like thank you and then BAM! She got cut off by this lady and she started talking about how her girls did something like this and blah blah blah... oye. People cant just be happy and interested in someone else's lofe, always about her. Ok Im done hahahah.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Yeah it was so messy Angel :O

Amy, any way you can avoid discussing that coworker? The longer you work there the more mean you will be to her I bet lol. I became that way at my job- I worked with one other lady in the office and after a while I just pretended she wasn't there. She was nosy and talked smack behind everyone's back.
Now that I am gone though I miss her. She had to quit since I left for health reasons :( I was there 6 years


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy...friggin colleaguezilla strikes again! So sorry!

I know right! I wish I can take some people I have to deal with everyday and replace them with you ladies. My life would just be so much easier!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Sorry I didn't mean discussing I meant DISCUSSIONS with that coworker :-/


----------



## Storked

(bangs head at social awkwardness that can't even be avoided online) brain fart! I better go eat something lol.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy...friggin colleaguezilla strikes again! So sorry!




Storked said:


> Yeah it was so messy Angel :O
> 
> Amy, any way you can avoid discussing that coworker? The longer you work there the more mean you will be to her I bet lol. I became that way at my job- I worked with one other lady in the office and after a while I just pretended she wasn't there. She was nosy and talked smack behind everyone's back.
> Now that I am gone though I miss her. She had to quit since I left for health reasons :( I was there 6 years

Im scared of that too. I still feel like Im pretty nice to her despite all of this. I sit RIGHT next to her and her and I share this corner right by the window. Its the best place to have a desk but I have to take her with it. I think a big part of it is that she is going through the change and is also stressed all the time. Her hubby lives in Cali and comes out every couple of months for a week or so. It works for them but I know that would not fly with me to not be able to see my husband everyday. If I do try and put on headphones and kind of limit our interactions, then she asks whats wrong and cops an attitude and gets worse. A little immature imho but thats just me. I wish the best for her but really would wish that she knew she did this to everyone. She complains to me that she feels left out here and that no one talks to her and I kind of want to say something but I know she wont take it right. I dont see myself staying at this job for long. I told dh that I will stay until after our first lo is born so that I get the max amount of maternity leave, thats the deal. If I left and started with a new company I would have to wait another year and I have already been at this company for almost a year.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Sorry I didn't mean discussing I meant DISCUSSIONS with that coworker :-/




Storked said:


> (bangs head at social awkwardness that can't even be avoided online) brain fart! I better go eat something lol.

LOL, I knew what you meant babe! :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> (bangs head at social awkwardness that can't even be avoided online) brain fart! I better go eat something lol.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Too cute Bethany!
> 
> Hang in there Amy. I'd have to look at colleaguezilla with pity...those one-uppers are interesting people. Might be repeating myself, but they say people who annoy you are good for your brain...somehow it stimulates it. What if it's making you all the smarter being around her?!? :amartass:Click to expand...

I love your name for you.. it cracks me up everytime I see you type it :rofl:! She def is a test for me.. maybe the man upstairs is testing my pacience or something... who knows :shrug:. She is leaving for Europe this week and will be gone for almost three weeks! I chuckled at a text I got from my friend who knows EVERYTHING about me and she said "You and Paul really need to take a vacation." So she asked why I laughed... you know how this convo went :shy:. WHY DID I REPONSD TO HER??? :dohh: I shouldve just said "nothng".

Me:my gf said dh and I need a vaca

**CUTT OFF**
her: Oh I know, this is the first vacation I have taken since I moved here (7 years)
me: wow
Her: I think Steevn needs a vaca (her hubby). He works really hard. We are going to take a family vaca to Mexico next year and....

BLAH BLAH BLAH :ignore:

Its more commical at this point.. just have to laugh! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Beat her with a stick ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

I did a few times :)
No TMI when TTC angel :D


----------



## mommylov

LOL.. I would like to have my child outside of jail so Ill refrain from beating her with a stick ;) :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> LOL.. I would like to have my child outside of jail so Ill refrain from beating her with a stick ;) :rofl:
> 
> Good call! Just think about it :grr: as you tune her out and she keeps squawking! :jo:
> 
> LOLClick to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

MomInLondon said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have an almost three year old daughter, decided we were ready for number 2 so started trying in August and got pregnant straight away, just as we did with our daughter.
> 
> Last week at almost 9 weeks I started spotting, went to doc and baby had not grown at all from 6 weeks. Had my D&C on Thursday. Have stopped bleeding now and just had mild cramps which have gone. Doc has advised early miscarriage is unformtunately very common, and that he has sent everything off for analysis but does not expect to find anything wrong, it is just "one of those things'.
> 
> He said we should wait one to two cycles before trying again. I know that we need to try sooner than later as we are not spring chickens any more and it becomes harder with age, but I feel absolutely terrified at he prospect of going through this again. How do you gather the courage to go forward?


im so sorry for ur loss hon, it is so tough, its the worst thing i have ever gone through. bethany is right, in my case its not really strength its necessity, we either go on or fold up and id prefer to go on xxxxxxx
its not easy but we do get through it xxxxxxx
this place is great for support x
i waited 3 months but that was cos i have slight liver problem, if i hadnt this i would have only waited one cycle. my first af was totally weird, my second was more normal and my third was pretty much back to normal. so i felt like one cycle was needed but that is totally just my opinion. sometimes the wait killed me, but it did pass and first month i tried i got my bfp :) best of luck hon, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

LOL you ladies are great!! I was just on last night and feel like I missed a TON not to mention my minds mush!

Amy your coworker is very annoying. Id like to take bethanys advice and hit her with a stick for you!! She wont be missed for the next three weeks thats for sure! Maybe you can have other conversations with the other ladies without her butting in... As far as materity leave thats very nice you get it. I wouldnt leave either. Is it paid leave or just job protection leave? Here in pa its just job protection if there are more then 100 employees. Since I work in dentistry I have no time off even if im sick or want to go on vacation. Your such a trooper putting up with her!

Angel agreeing with bethany about all softcup info. I had that thump also. Just means it was secured properly!! I think its great how the doctors are helping you with ovulation and concieving!!! Praying it works for you this cycle!!!

Bethany you never know you could fall pregnant this cycle! But its good that thailand is right around the corner because it gives you something to look forward too. Your rainbow babys coming and so it thailand. Im so glad your dh booked that trip for the two of you!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hye jen any news on ur tests x


----------



## lilesMom

i spent the day with my niece and her week old baby, he is a cutie, he loves cuddles :)


----------



## jen435

Mominlondon i am very sorry to hear of your loss :hug: Lossing a baby isnt anything id ever want anyone to experience and it is very hard to cope but these ladies are correct we must go on and try for our rainbow babies when you are ready. I too was told to wait 2 cycles to let your body get back to normal and to help build up your uterine wall but as these ladies said you can try again when your ready as long as you wont have any regrets with the outcome. two weeks after my d&c my doctor cleared me to start dtd again. the reason i had to wait was so i wouldnt get an infection so your body goes through so much after a loss. I too took 3 cycles to normalize and feel pregnant my 4th cycle after the d&c. Wishing you comfort and the strength to get through this hard time. :hugs: I hope your doing okay. We are here for you if you need us! There are soo many lovely ladies to help you on this site and we all have experienced many things.


----------



## jen435

aww laura thats sooo cute!!! :) Cant wait for pictures of us holding our babies!!

As for results no calls yet :( Im still waiting and im getting very impatient as I see it getting later and later. The office closes at 5pm and its almost 3pm. I called them at 2pm and left voicemail so im trying to be patient and not be too pushy like i want to be. I am being reassured though that maybe ill be okay. I had lunch today (vegs with a little pasta) and water... I took my prenatal vits before I ate. Well i finished my lunch drank some water and bam up it came! It was very fast and i was so glad i had my bowl next to me still. Okay sorry gross I know. But im taking it as a good sign and trying to stay positive as the office takes it sweet time...

How are you? Any symptoms?


----------



## lilesMom

im laughing here now, cos i was worrying myself last few days cos the pully feelin isnt as strong but i went a few hrs without food today and i felt awfull ,like i was gonna puke or faint, but i was happy about it cos being sick is a good sign :) what r we like, delgihted cos we r sick ha ha xxx
hope they get back to u soon hon, the wait is yucky xxx but thats def a great sign x


----------



## lilesMom

its cool we r so close in time, cant believe its only 1 day difference in our dates :)


----------



## jen435

I know its amazing!!! You had a bfp before me so I think your going sooner then me!! But still so exciting!! As for pulling I have none anymore. Symptoms are so sporadic!! But I love having them!! They make us feel okay :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen i was just checking out ur other page count down one, u r so thin, i wish i was so thin , u look fab x its a nice page, i might start one too but think il wait til first scan to be sure x


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> LOL you ladies are great!! I was just on last night and feel like I missed a TON not to mention my minds mush!
> 
> Amy your coworker is very annoying. Id like to take bethanys advice and hit her with a stick for you!! She wont be missed for the next three weeks thats for sure! Maybe you can have other conversations with the other ladies without her butting in... As far as materity leave thats very nice you get it. I wouldnt leave either. Is it paid leave or just job protection leave? Here in pa its just job protection if there are more then 100 employees. Since I work in dentistry I have no time off even if im sick or want to go on vacation. Your such a trooper putting up with her!
> 
> Angel agreeing with bethany about all softcup info. I had that thump also. Just means it was secured properly!! I think its great how the doctors are helping you with ovulation and concieving!!! Praying it works for you this cycle!!!
> 
> Bethany you never know you could fall pregnant this cycle! But its good that thailand is right around the corner because it gives you something to look forward too. Your rainbow babys coming and so it thailand. Im so glad your dh booked that trip for the two of you!!!

Jen, so sorry you havent heard anything regarding your results. I too would take the upchuck as a good sign! heheh FX hun and I really hope they get back to you soon! 
No sick time?? What do they expect you to do when you get sick? For me here at this job, I would get job protection, use all the vacation I have saved up which at the moment is 40 hours, 100% pay for Weeks 2  5 and 70% for Week 6 then I can go on FMLA for an additional 6 weeks but that would be unpaid. I worry that if I start a new job, then you dont get paid maternity leave unless you have been there for atleast a year and I expect to fall this month so that wouldnt work so I have to suck it up. :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> I know its amazing!!! You had a bfp before me so I think your going sooner then me!! But still so exciting!! As for pulling I have none anymore. Symptoms are so sporadic!! But I love having them!! They make us feel okay :)

yeah my boobs have been sore on and off as well, and its when they arent sore that im less happy :) 
overall i have a positve feeling though, hoping so much it all goes well for us x


----------



## lilesMom

amy so hope u get ur bfp and can escape colleaguezilla for a while as well as being really happy with ur bfp xx 
im lucky with my job like that, its a government job so i get 12 weeks paid sick leave a yr and then social welfare part pay after that and 6 months mat leave paid, thats why i didnt take last redundancy cos i stil had some loan left and was planning on being pregnant soon. il see when they come round again, id prob just take it cos dont wanna work there this preg .


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy so hope u get ur bfp and can escape colleaguezilla for a while as well as being really happy with ur bfp xx
> im lucky with my job like that, its a government job so i get 12 weeks paid sick leave a yr and then social welfare part pay after that and 6 months mat leave paid, thats why i didnt take last redundancy cos i stil had some loan left and was planning on being pregnant soon. il see when they come round again, id prob just take it cos dont wanna work there this preg .

Oh wow thats awesome!!!! I would stay at that job all I can! There are some great companies out here. All my life I have always worked at companies for yrs and have never really job hopped.. stuck with them for awhile. Then we moved here and I had to go through a temp agency since I knew no one here but got a job right away. Worked there for 2 weeks then we decided we liked the northern colorado area better to buy a home in so we bought lad abd built up here so I had to leave that job and get one here which I got through the same agency and then this company hired me right on within a few weeks so I really think there are jobs out there, just a matter of having to look. DH's job pays great but has horrible benefits so we are mine which is another reason why I have to wait. He has been with his company for years and will be looking into moving to something that has better benefits since I wont be working come lo#2. Oh well, we'll see what happens.

I have a great feeling about this one for you too!!! Im so glad to hear that everything is going well so far. I hope you have fun with your fam today and get lots of rest!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Wow!!! Amy and Laura that is sooo great!!! You have so much time and pay for most!! :) Definately stay if you can help it Amy!!! Thats incredible!! We dont have opportunity. If im sick I suck it up and go in. Work my butt off and rest on my days off. So I wont be working much at all... I work two days this week. My dh is upset that I wont be making money to help with expenses but I explained to him a healthy LO is most important and he agreed. So Laura im sure you feel the same way! 

Thank you Laura!! I will be updating the website page very often!! Ill be posting bump pics to every week!! Along with making up crazy milestone stories and journal stories! The best think about it is I had the website with Liam and I was about to keep it in the history but once I changed status to pregnancy loss you didnt have to look or deal with it unless you go back into the setup and look at it if you wanted. Only website I found to do that. I hope you get the courage to make one yourself!!! Youll be just fine Laura!! Im praying for everyone on this thread daily!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im mainly staying for the benefits the last while :blush: and ive been sick so much i dont think anyone else would have me :) i do work hard though, im one of those people who likes working :) but i have been sick loads so havent been best employee, its one of the few places who wouldnt have let me go before now, but on the flip side i think its partly my job that makes me sick so much so....... ;) for now , im alright and will wait and see what happens later and make decisions then :) xx

im like u in that i stick with jobs , at least for few yrs anyway. its just time to change for me now. would u be happy in ur current place if not for ur colleague? 
its apity she is so in ur face and u cant avoid her xx
i think ur right that u cant really say it to her , she prob wouldnt take it as help xxx

we cant plan everything cos life gets in the way, we can do our best and see how we go xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Wow!!! Amy and Laura that is sooo great!!! You have so much time and pay for most!! :) Definately stay if you can help it Amy!!! Thats incredible!! We dont have opportunity. If im sick I suck it up and go in. Work my butt off and rest on my days off. So I wont be working much at all... I work two days this week. My dh is upset that I wont be making money to help with expenses but I explained to him a healthy LO is most important and he agreed. So Laura im sure you feel the same way!
> 
> Thank you Laura!! I will be updating the website page very often!! Ill be posting bump pics to every week!! Along with making up crazy milestone stories and journal stories! The best think about it is I had the website with Liam and I was about to keep it in the history but once I changed status to pregnancy loss you didnt have to look or deal with it unless you go back into the setup and look at it if you wanted. Only website I found to do that. I hope you get the courage to make one yourself!!! Youll be just fine Laura!! Im praying for everyone on this thread daily!

do ye get any state sick pay r anything, we have its called stamps here, u work a certain num of weeks in previous 2 yrs and u can claim them then while sick. but ur def right being down money is so worth it, il get 6 weeks pay cos i been out already with mc, im on my 5th week out now so it stops soon, il just get state part pay but its worth it for my LO . i also obvs dont get my premiums and stuff , just basic pay while im out. :) but it is very good that i have it at all. i mst look into my mortgage protection as well and check if i can get it to pay my mortgage while out :)
that web site is very cute. so r ur baby cookies :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> yeah im mainly staying for the benefits the last while :blush: and ive been sick so much i dont think anyone else would have me :) i do work hard though, im one of those people who likes working :) but i have been sick loads so havent been best employee, its one of the few places who wouldnt have let me go before now, but on the flip side i think its partly my job that makes me sick so much so....... ;) for now , im alright and will wait and see what happens later and make decisions then :) xx
> 
> im like u in that i stick with jobs , at least for few yrs anyway. its just time to change for me now. would u be happy in ur current place if not for ur colleague?
> its apity she is so in ur face and u cant avoid her xx
> i think ur right that u cant really say it to her , she prob wouldnt take it as help xxx
> 
> we cant plan everything cos life gets in the way, we can do our best and see how we go xxx


Hmm I like what I actually do but I dont feel like I have any friends here. She was the only one I felt I was friends with here but she is so hot and cold and Im just finding out things about her that I dont like. She became comfortable with me and would vent and all but then I would find that those that she would "vent" about, she would act so fake with. I think there is a big difference between venting and talking s*** and Im coming to find out that she talks s***. Other than her, the rest of the people here are 65+ so I have nothing in common with them and they all seem bitter and tired all the time :( Im glad that we moved here because I feel it was the right thing for dh and I and our future lo's but really miss my friends. It can get very lonley in that respect. My BFF moved here 4 years ag and feels the same way and her and I live 60+ miles away from eachother.


----------



## jen435

Laura no PA doesnt protect you. Its either you work for a company with benefits or you have nothing. Even so my friend works at the hospital and she wasnt even paid when she had her LO. So she took the mandatory 6weeks off to recover unpaid and went straight back to work. Its okay just nice that she was able to heal and come back to a job. I wont have the opportunity so LO better come on thursday so I can be back to work the following weds that way my job doesnt replace me! (i am not protected since he only has 4 employees and because of that I couldnt even collect unemployment if he replaces me since his business cant run without me there) Ill have to talk to him about possibly having a friend temp for me or something and him not replacing me. idk if itll work though dentists are a little strick in their ways.

Amy hang tight. Soon youll have your LO and then your lil LO will make daycare friends and youll have mommy friends!!! I know here on facebook we have a webpage for mommies to be and moms that swap, exchange, sell baby stuff and they also make playdates for their children. they meet at public places like bounce U and appleblossom and their children play and moms become friends! Perhaps there is something in your area like this?


----------



## jen435

Thank you Laura! My back was killing me after making all those cookies and icing from scratch!! So worth it though!! Ill be doing cupcakes for gender annoucement I think.... Not exactly sure how I want to approach it yet (I had the idea to do that with my first and now my husbands friend announced hers that way so idk if i want to do it that way because she will say I copied her grr... So im trying to come up with a more creative idea! Maybe cakepops or lollipops I can make them homemade also. Ill probably do cupcakes and something else.... idk yet... Have til christmas to decide!!!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Laura no PA doesnt protect you. Its either you work for a company with benefits or you have nothing. Even so my friend works at the hospital and she wasnt even paid when she had her LO. So she took the mandatory 6weeks off to recover unpaid and went straight back to work. Its okay just nice that she was able to heal and come back to a job. I wont have the opportunity so LO better come on thursday so I can be back to work the following weds that way my job doesnt replace me! (i am not protected since he only has 4 employees and because of that I couldnt even collect unemployment if he replaces me since his business cant run without me there) Ill have to talk to him about possibly having a friend temp for me or something and him not replacing me. idk if itll work though dentists are a little strick in their ways.
> 
> Amy hang tight. Soon youll have your LO and then your lil LO will make daycare friends and youll have mommy friends!!! I know here on facebook we have a webpage for mommies to be and moms that swap, exchange, sell baby stuff and they also make playdates for their children. they meet at public places like bounce U and appleblossom and their children play and moms become friends! Perhaps there is something in your area like this?

Ya, I think youre right. I just have to have that lo already! It would be wierd if I met up with these people and didnt bring lol... not that I would. Can you imagine?? hahahah sorry just got a kick out of that.

I so wished we all lived closer together. Ive said it before but I really do wish... :cry:


----------



## jen435

its 4pm now!!! No call yet!! Do you think its too pushy if I call them again and ask??? I mean I spoke and left a vm two hours ago....


----------



## aaronswoman79

This lady sounds like she might be a narcissist. Everything revolves around her, she brings everything back to her and she suffers more, yadah yadah yadah. All I have got to say, is if she truly is a narcissist she is most likely not going to change, and if she is a narcissist, I feel very sorry for her family.lol. Stay away Amy, this lady creeps me out!


----------



## jen435

Amy wish we all lived closer too. It would be sooo nice!!!

Bethany Horsey Danni Everyone else how are you today?? Jessica Angel Hi!!


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy yuck it sucks being lonely. u havent been there that long, hope it improves xx try and keep in mind its for ur LO and u dont have to stay there forever xxx
i know its hard when u r actually there to keep it in mind :) x hugs x
lets hope ur parents do move out and u can make ur own family circle x

god jen thats tough that ur job isnt even protected, ok i need to get more gratefull for mine now xx :) im sure that would be illegal here. u need to come to ireland ha ha xx
i suppose its kind of same here but it works on if u r permanent or not , but if ur not permanent we get state part pay anyway. thats sucky for u , hope the temping works out x
ur so talented, i thought they were bought ha ha xxx


----------



## lilesMom

about 4 posts appeared when i posted ha ha so i cant use my thanks/like button so like to all :) 

amy u could pretend ur LO was a toddler and anytime someone looked to meet him/her u could say he just toddled off behind a tree :) :)

call them jen, who cares if it seems pushy, they understand its nb to u xxx

i agree we should live closer :)
jessica i agree too , she is very me, me me :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

aaronswoman79 said:


> This lady sounds like she might be a narcissist. Everything revolves around her, she brings everything back to her and she suffers more, yadah yadah yadah. All I have got to say, is if she truly is a narcissist she is most likely not going to change, and if she is a narcissist, I feel very sorry for her family.lol. Stay away Amy, this lady creeps me out!

Sorry, that was meant for Amy. lol. I am talking about that crazy lady at your work. hehe


----------



## aaronswoman79

So after hubby and I ttc and were done this cycle I find a package of soft cups that I should have used, I forgot all about them. I bought them before I became pregnancy so there are a few left. I just thought of something that made me paranoid. Is there any way the sperm might cling and go into the soft cup instead of my cervix, after it is applied, like they might just fall into the soft cup?? lol. I know this question sounds stupid. But I am a paranoid person.


----------



## jen435

haha no i make my own stuff.Its more special that way. I actually made them after working a 9hr shift! Im nuts but was soo overjoyed I didnt care I had to go back to work the next morning. Glad you like them! Too bad I couldnt share them with you ladies! They where yummy.

Its 4:30 now and no returned call yet.... GRR im going to call them in 10 minutes. I am trying to be patient because this office hates being annoyed and I bothered them friday about this and I think I drove them a little batty. So I decided to be calm today. Making Roast Beef Yellow String Beans (dh request) zucchine and roasted potatoes for dinner. I cant wait to eat im starved!

Time is going soooo slow atm!!! Im so antsy now for that call!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> its 4pm now!!! No call yet!! Do you think its too pushy if I call them again and ask??? I mean I spoke and left a vm two hours ago....




aaronswoman79 said:


> This lady sounds like she might be a narcissist. Everything revolves around her, she brings everything back to her and she suffers more, yadah yadah yadah. All I have got to say, is if she truly is a narcissist she is most likely not going to change, and if she is a narcissist, I feel very sorry for her family.lol. Stay away Amy, this lady creeps me out!




lilesMom said:


> about 4 posts appeared when i posted ha ha so i cant use my thanks/like button so like to all :)
> 
> amy u could pretend ur LO was a toddler and anytime someone looked to meet him/her u could say he just toddled off behind a tree :) :)
> 
> call them jen, who cares if it seems pushy, they understand its nb to u xxx
> 
> i agree we should live closer :)
> jessica i agree too , she is very me, me me :)

Seriously I LOVE you girls!!!! Jen, Jessica, Laura.... you all hit the nail rigth on the head! I too feel bad for her fam, yikes! She just told me that when she gets back from Europe that she is going start putting herself first.. in front of her kids and husband. I wanted to say "Dont you already do that? Im ena youre going to Europe with your girlfriends without your husband".. ANYWAY!

Jen, not all all.. I would totally call!!! Call them before they close for the day!


----------



## jen435

Jessica I used softcups thanks to bethany this past cycle and fell pregnant right away so I really do think they help keep them close to cervix. You should try to raise your legs or lift your bottom before you insert them and then stay there for a little to give them the best chance. They after its nice to know they can stay there for a few hours. Preseed can be added to the cup to to help them swim if youd like.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> So after hubby and I ttc and were done this cycle I find a package of soft cups that I should have used, I forgot all about them. I bought them before I became pregnancy so there are a few left. I just thought of something that made me paranoid. Is there any way the sperm might cling and go into the soft cup instead of my cervix, after it is applied, like they might just fall into the soft cup?? lol. I know this question sounds stupid. But I am a paranoid person.

Ohh I wanna know too! Good question!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> about 4 posts appeared when i posted ha ha so i cant use my thanks/like button so like to all :)
> 
> amy u could pretend ur LO was a toddler and anytime someone looked to meet him/her u could say he just toddled off behind a tree :) :)
> 
> call them jen, who cares if it seems pushy, they understand its nb to u xxx
> 
> i agree we should live closer :)
> jessica i agree too , she is very me, me me :)

Yes Laura, I have known a few people like this. And no matter what happens it is all about them, even if you have a personal tragedy, they some how find a way to make your tragedy theirs. My husbands mother is a narcissist. In fact, I think she has Narcissistic Personality Disorder. She fits all the characteristics. All of her family cater to her personality, this is the reason my husbands whole family turned their back on him. She uses something against everybody, and makes the whole world about herself. Luckily my hubby met me and left that whole crazy environment. His mother raised him teaching him that he owed her his life, because if it wasn't for her, he would have never been born. She told him that he was suppose to be aborted because he was killing her through her pregnancy with him, and that supposedly she decided not to abort him and she saved his life. Can you believe when I met him, he had this mindset, because it was drilled into him his whole life. She also blamed him for a blood vessel she broke while giving birth to him. I would say this woman is either very evil or has some severe personality disorder. :wacko: . I can say with certainty it is a good thing that they disowned him and we have nothing to do with these people.


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> haha no i make my own stuff.Its more special that way. I actually made them after working a 9hr shift! Im nuts but was soo overjoyed I didnt care I had to go back to work the next morning. Glad you like them! Too bad I couldnt share them with you ladies! They where yummy.
> 
> Its 4:30 now and no returned call yet.... GRR im going to call them in 10 minutes. I am trying to be patient because this office hates being annoyed and I bothered them friday about this and I think I drove them a little batty. So I decided to be calm today. Making Roast Beef Yellow String Beans (dh request) zucchine and roasted potatoes for dinner. I cant wait to eat im starved!
> 
> Time is going soooo slow atm!!! Im so antsy now for that call!

Yuuuummmmmmmmmmm... can you ship some to me? Please and thanks. heheh


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> So after hubby and I ttc and were done this cycle I find a package of soft cups that I should have used, I forgot all about them. I bought them before I became pregnancy so there are a few left. I just thought of something that made me paranoid. Is there any way the sperm might cling and go into the soft cup instead of my cervix, after it is applied, like they might just fall into the soft cup?? lol. I know this question sounds stupid. But I am a paranoid person.
> 
> Ohh I wanna know too! Good question!Click to expand...

Thx Amy, I was scared to ask. lol. I thought it sounded kinda silly. hehe.


----------



## jen435

They NEVER called me back and I just tried them and they closed early!!! ARGH!!! I am sooo angry!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica I used softcups thanks to bethany this past cycle and fell pregnant right away so I really do think they help keep them close to cervix. You should try to raise your legs or lift your bottom before you insert them and then stay there for a little to give them the best chance. They after its nice to know they can stay there for a few hours. Preseed can be added to the cup to to help them swim if youd like.

So pre-seed is good for couples ttc, right? I went to the website. Does it actually help the swimmers? I hear it is expensive, but will be willing to try anything.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> They NEVER called me back and I just tried them and they closed early!!! ARGH!!! I am sooo angry!!!

Sorry Jen. Is this about your test results, or were you suppose to take more tests? I hate dealing with some of these medical offices where you have to play baby sitter with them, and keep calling and they never get back to you. grrrrrrrrr. :growlmad:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> haha no i make my own stuff.Its more special that way. I actually made them after working a 9hr shift! Im nuts but was soo overjoyed I didnt care I had to go back to work the next morning. Glad you like them! Too bad I couldnt share them with you ladies! They where yummy.
> 
> Its 4:30 now and no returned call yet.... GRR im going to call them in 10 minutes. I am trying to be patient because this office hates being annoyed and I bothered them friday about this and I think I drove them a little batty. So I decided to be calm today. Making Roast Beef Yellow String Beans (dh request) zucchine and roasted potatoes for dinner. I cant wait to eat im starved!
> 
> Time is going soooo slow atm!!! Im so antsy now for that call!
> 
> Yuuuummmmmmmmmmm... can you ship some to me? Please and thanks. hehehClick to expand...

Amy, do you know how to make a lot of Indian dishes? And what is your specialty? I am part Salvadorean, and I don't know how to make much food from their, only a couple dishes. My mom married a gringo (my dad) and got accustomed to making mostly american food. We would usually go out to eat Salvadorean food. I do make a lot of Mexican food. (sad I know, since I am not even Mexican and can't even make Salvadorean food). lol. I also like making Italian and French dishes. hehe


----------



## mommylov

Im sooo scared to try soft cups. I know you girls have but Im terrified to even stick my finger up there or anything too.. I know, Im like 12 but its the truth. :oops:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> They NEVER called me back and I just tried them and they closed early!!! ARGH!!! I am sooo angry!!!

Grrr are you serious!! WTH! :growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Jessica I used softcups thanks to bethany this past cycle and fell pregnant right away so I really do think they help keep them close to cervix. You should try to raise your legs or lift your bottom before you insert them and then stay there for a little to give them the best chance. They after its nice to know they can stay there for a few hours. Preseed can be added to the cup to to help them swim if youd like.
> 
> So pre-seed is good for couples ttc, right? I went to the website. Does it actually help the swimmers? I hear it is expensive, but will be willing to try anything.Click to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> haha no i make my own stuff.Its more special that way. I actually made them after working a 9hr shift! Im nuts but was soo overjoyed I didnt care I had to go back to work the next morning. Glad you like them! Too bad I couldnt share them with you ladies! They where yummy.
> 
> Its 4:30 now and no returned call yet.... GRR im going to call them in 10 minutes. I am trying to be patient because this office hates being annoyed and I bothered them friday about this and I think I drove them a little batty. So I decided to be calm today. Making Roast Beef Yellow String Beans (dh request) zucchine and roasted potatoes for dinner. I cant wait to eat im starved!
> 
> Time is going soooo slow atm!!! Im so antsy now for that call!
> 
> Yuuuummmmmmmmmmm... can you ship some to me? Please and thanks. hehehClick to expand...
> 
> Amy, do you know how to make a lot of Indian dishes? And what is your specialty? I am part Salvadorean, and I don't know how to make much food from their, only a couple dishes. My mom married a gringo (my dad) and got accustomed to making mostly american food. We would usually go out to eat Salvadorean food. I do make a lot of Mexican food. (sad I know, since I am not even Mexican and can't even make Salvadorean food). lol. I also like making Italian and French dishes. heheClick to expand...

ooh nice!!! Ive never had Salvadorean food! I can make a few things but I too make more american, mexican, italian... other stuff besides Indian food LOL My hubby is a meat and potatoes man but his pallet has really changed and evolved since he met me :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Im sooo scared to try soft cups. I know you girls have but Im terrified to even stick my finger up there or anything too.. I know, Im like 12 but its the truth. :oops:

Amy, I used them and I still fear I wasn't using them right. lol. I thought I would put them in right but sometimes when I had af, it would spill out (sorry tmi), that is why I stopped using them. So I am thinking if I can't even use them right for af, how will I do it right after bding. lol. I am willing to give it a try though, maybe they have step by step instructions somewhere. lol. You know, for us newcomers!! hehe


----------



## aaronswoman79

ooh nice!!! Ive never had Salvadorean food! I can make a few things but I too make more american, mexican, italian... other stuff besides Indian food LOL My hubby is a meat and potatoes man but his pallet has really changed and evolved since he met me :)[/QUOTE]

All American husband, huh! That's just like my dad, he was from the East Coast, Brockton, Massachusetts to be exact. He lived right by Plymouth Rock (you know, where the pilgrims arrived) and my ancestors were some of those pilgrims on the Mayflower. So he had a lot of east coast values, he never was quite a Californian, he was always an old school east coast guy. So anyways, my mom trained him on some Salvadorean dishes, and he actually learned how to cook some of those dishes pretty darn good! So my mom learned how to make his good ole american dishes.


----------



## jen435

lol i think they do on the box jessica! If not try their website! I was waiting for the results. I actually just fought with the anwsering service and they brought me back to the lady that promised to call me today. She wasnt happy at all but I dont care at all!!! She wasnt nice but quickly said your hcg is 217 call your obgyn and they will monitor you from here on out!! Im like okay thank you for telling me this once my obgyn is closed! Darn office! Anyways I guess its a good jump 14 on monday to 217 on friday. I think im okay. Or at least I want to believe that. My family doctor still wont say im pregnant they said we cant say that you are til you have it confirmed!! whatever. They are stupid.

My stomach is growling. I hear your only suppost to eat for one but I feel im eatting for two just to keep my stomach quiet. Does your stomach growl and make strange sounds also Laura??? I dont remember this


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Im sooo scared to try soft cups. I know you girls have but Im terrified to even stick my finger up there or anything too.. I know, Im like 12 but its the truth. :oops:
> 
> Amy, I used them and I still fear I wasn't using them right. lol. I thought I would put them in right but sometimes when I had af, it would spill out (sorry tmi), that is why I stopped using them. So I am thinking if I can't even use them right for af, how will I do it right after bding. lol. I am willing to give it a try though, maybe they have step by step instructions somewhere. lol. You know, for us newcomers!! heheClick to expand...




aaronswoman79 said:


> ooh nice!!! Ive never had Salvadorean food! I can make a few things but I too make more american, mexican, italian... other stuff besides Indian food LOL My hubby is a meat and potatoes man but his pallet has really changed and evolved since he met me :)

All American husband, huh! That's just like my dad, he was from the East Coast, Brockton, Massachusetts to be exact. He lived right by Plymouth Rock (you know, where the pilgrims arrived) and my ancestors were some of those pilgrims on the Mayflower. So he had a lot of east coast values, he never was quite a Californian, he was always an old school east coast guy. So anyways, my mom trained him on some Salvadorean dishes, and he actually learned how to cook some of those dishes pretty darn good! So my mom learned how to make his good ole american dishes.[/QUOTE]

Heheh thats my hubby! He is from Long Island, NY! 

Jen, grrrrrr that girl sounds like a b****!!! :growlmad: I think that is a great jump in HGC levels.. why they wont say youre pg I dont know but its obv to me!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> [Yes Laura, I have known a few people like this. And no matter what happens it is all about them, even if you have a personal tragedy, they some how find a way to make your tragedy theirs. My husbands mother is a narcissist. In fact, I think she has Narcissistic Personality Disorder. She fits all the characteristics. All of her family cater to her personality, this is the reason my husbands whole family turned their back on him. She uses something against everybody, and makes the whole world about herself. Luckily my hubby met me and left that whole crazy environment. His mother raised him teaching him that he owed her his life, because if it wasn't for her, he would have never been born. She told him that he was suppose to be aborted because he was killing her through her pregnancy with him, and that supposedly she decided not to abort him and she saved his life. Can you believe when I met him, he had this mindset, because it was drilled into him his whole life. She also blamed him for a blood vessel she broke while giving birth to him. I would say this woman is either very evil or has some severe personality disorder. :wacko: . I can say with certainty it is a good thing that they disowned him and we have nothing to do with these people.

oh my god ur poor hubby, she sounds crazy!!!! glad he escaped her clutches, she had him pratically brain washed. how oculd it poss be his fault , crazy x am every mother gives her child life, thats what the whole thing is about but u dont own ur LO :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

im catchin up, i had to go on my treadmill :) x


----------



## jen435

Laura threadmill soo lucky! Id love to have one of them to walk on! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Im sooo scared to try soft cups. I know you girls have but Im terrified to even stick my finger up there or anything too.. I know, Im like 12 but its the truth. :oops:

Honestly...I felt the same, but I didn't think about the retrieval process the first time I tried it! I was just excited to give it a dry/practice run before "show time!" Imagine my surprise when I had to take it out! :dohh:



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, I used them and I still fear I wasn't using them right. lol. I thought I would put them in right but sometimes when I had af, it would spill out (sorry tmi), that is why I stopped using them. So I am thinking if I can't even use them right for af, how will I do it right after bding. lol. I am willing to give it a try though, maybe they have step by step instructions somewhere. lol. You know, for us newcomers!! hehe

My suggestion for step by step, ask Jen or Bethany! That diagram confused me! :shrug: 



jen435 said:


> lol i think they do on the box jessica! If not try their website! I was waiting for the results. I actually just fought with the anwsering service and they brought me back to the lady that promised to call me today. She wasnt happy at all but I dont care at all!!! She wasnt nice but quickly said your hcg is 217 call your obgyn and they will monitor you from here on out!! Im like okay thank you for telling me this once my obgyn is closed! Darn office! Anyways I guess its a good jump 14 on monday to 217 on friday. I think im okay. Or at least I want to believe that. My family doctor still wont say im pregnant they said we cant say that you are til you have it confirmed!! whatever. They are stupid.

What a pill that nurse seems to be! Meanwhile, you got the results and they've more than doubled! :wohoo:


----------



## lilesMom

jen oh no asses how awfull, they should so have got back to u , give um hell tomoro. 
i think that u were sick is a great sign though hon, u wouldnt have enough hcg to make u throw up if u werent doin ok xxxx big hugs, xxx

amy i dont even use tampons cos i tried when 12 and got afraid of um then :) 
so dont be embarassed :) 
i put one in and went swimming but it wasnt in properly and swelled up and kinda popped out in the pool , i was morto and havent tried since!!! if they had soft cups here i prob would have tried and failed to use um :) 

jessica preseed replaces ur own lubrication , it makes it easier for swimmers to get up there :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> lol i think they do on the box jessica! If not try their website! I was waiting for the results. I actually just fought with the anwsering service and they brought me back to the lady that promised to call me today. She wasnt happy at all but I dont care at all!!! She wasnt nice but quickly said your hcg is 217 call your obgyn and they will monitor you from here on out!! Im like okay thank you for telling me this once my obgyn is closed! Darn office! Anyways I guess its a good jump 14 on monday to 217 on friday. I think im okay. Or at least I want to believe that. My family doctor still wont say im pregnant they said we cant say that you are til you have it confirmed!! whatever. They are stupid.
> 
> My stomach is growling. I hear your only suppost to eat for one but I feel im eatting for two just to keep my stomach quiet. Does your stomach growl and make strange sounds also Laura??? I dont remember this

oh thanks god thats brill babe, so happy x
yeah it does , im bloody starving most of the time im awake !!!
i slept last nt for 13 hrs and then got up and was so hungry i had chick and potatoe pie straight away, i usually cant eat straight when i get up, then i went 4 hrs without food and i thought i was gonna faint or throw up :)
i was like this last time for weeks 4 ish to week 6 ish and then got really queasy and went off food a little xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura threadmill soo lucky! Id love to have one of them to walk on! :)

it is great cos my doc told me DO NOT take up anything till after 12 weeks so i have to have something to do and our weather is appalling for outdoor walks :) i bought it when we bought the house, i got it half price in a sale,it was worth every penny, i love it, i go on it with my book and time just dissappears :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura and Jen...call me crazy, but your symptoms sound appealing! I wonder if women who've suffered a mc are the only one's who welcome the sickness and the aches with pregnancy. Grow little peanuts grow!


----------



## lilesMom

aw angel thanks i was just saying that to OH , most people would think we r mad being happy to feel sick, u will be with us soon honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
when u testing ? xx


----------



## lilesMom

where did every1 go ? :) x
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Everyone did disappear from here! No worries...as for testing, I have no idea. Not being 100% on my CD1, but knowing I O'd yesterday how do I figure that out? Wonder if there is a website that will let me use O instead? I am going to ask the Dr Wed if she can do an early blood test b/c DH leaves the 12 and well, if he has to deposit :spermy: we need to know beforehand. Ha! Just hope she obliges my request...


----------



## Storked

Jen, not feeling enthused about this cycle. It hasn't happened yet so doubt this one will be different :) but Thailand will soothe the pain of impending AF lol!
I would FLIP OUT on somebody for not getting a call! :hugs: girl. Oh but I see you got good results- HOORAY!

Laura, I'd be glad to be sick too :D
Your job does sound fantastic! Though I wouldn't mind living in one of the Nordic countries that have awesome maternity and paternity leave :)

Jessica, I think the softcups are more beneficial than not- Jen got her BFP using them :)
Pre-seed mimics fertile cervical mucus and is beneficial to the swimmers. It is pricey but lasts forever. And is preferable to regular lube IMO. I may never go back

Amy, haha I am meat and potatoes like your spouse! I only bake as much sweets as I do because my husband needs things to graze on. And damn him and his amazing metabolism!

Angel, I know girls who got pregnant after a loss and were immediately complaining of symptoms. Made me sad. I would die for those symptoms, right?

Sorry to be absent- was doing my chores! Sour cream enchiladas made for dinner. Now to vacuum, do laundry, and cut and freeze veggies. Ugh. :(


----------



## lilesMom

angel she should do like u said if ur paying , no reason they shouldnt :) 
i suppose take Ov day as 14? and just work form there :) u can test 12dpo then and see but could still be too early for pee test. maybe get him to leave 'deposit' just in case? ;)

bethany i was talking to my niece today and she said dads in norway get 3 months pat leave, dads in irl get none , mean!! :)
ur so good with ur healthy cooking, im gettin abck into it now too that im not at work xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, my baked sweets are far from healthy but I don't really eat them hehe! All for my hubby. And yeah, I would love for my man to have paternity leave. Another hand to help out :)

OMG I am so excited! Got my passport back with my married name :D
Now if only the picture didn't look like hell. I look OLD. I seriously thought about getting bangs (fringe to you Irish lasses right? ;) ) but pretty much all of my friends and family told me that my hair is too wavy for that and I look like crap.


----------



## lilesMom

im so peed off, im reading game of thrones and i was on book 5 , i thought it was the last book but its not and i dont have the others, some not even written, i wouldnt have started it if i realised it wasnt done yet, i hate gaps with books, r movies r telly shows like that , i like to have um all back to back so u can get stuck in the story, doh!!!
itsmy own fault for not checking it out properly ha ha :)
im off to bed chicas talk soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, my baked sweets are far from healthy but I don't really eat them hehe! All for my hubby. And yeah, I would love for my man to have paternity leave. Another hand to help out :)
> 
> OMG I am so excited! Got my passport back with my married name :D
> Now if only the picture didn't look like hell. I look OLD. I seriously thought about getting bangs (fringe to you Irish lasses right? ;) ) but pretty much all of my friends and family told me that my hair is too wavy for that and I look like crap.

my hair isnt dead straight and i had fringe :) for ages. 
the hairdresser even tried to talk me out of getting the fringe and then when it was cut she goes , oh my god i thought it would be horrible on u but its lovely :) she was for real. it did suit me :) if i do say so myself :)
so get one if u want one, u dont know what it look like till u try. get some of ur long hair and put it on ur forehead like its a fringe, thats how i decided i wanted one hee hee

but then we had to wear yucky hats at work that left a printed line on my fringe so i grew it out , doh . it is high maintanence too, i had to wash my hari every morn and train it to sit right :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps hurray for new passport, that is exciting :) oooh ur so lucky goin to thailand, id love to go for a while now again :) :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, are the books good? I am a fan of the show :blush:
Oh and I have has fringe. My hair is wavy but gets worse when short so fringe is a lot of work for me and still wacky sometimes. But hey, makes me look like I am 12 lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> lol i think they do on the box jessica! If not try their website! I was waiting for the results. I actually just fought with the anwsering service and they brought me back to the lady that promised to call me today. She wasnt happy at all but I dont care at all!!! She wasnt nice but quickly said your hcg is 217 call your obgyn and they will monitor you from here on out!! Im like okay thank you for telling me this once my obgyn is closed! Darn office! Anyways I guess its a good jump 14 on monday to 217 on friday. I think im okay. Or at least I want to believe that. My family doctor still wont say im pregnant they said we cant say that you are til you have it confirmed!! whatever. They are stupid.
> 
> My stomach is growling. I hear your only suppost to eat for one but I feel im eatting for two just to keep my stomach quiet. Does your stomach growl and make strange sounds also Laura??? I dont remember this

Well, there you have it. Your hcg went up by over 200! That is great news. It means the pregnancy is progressing!! On the American pregnancy website, it says hcg levels vary greatly, and that everyone is different. Your hcg level is well over the minimum which is 18 according to the website! Its says hcg levels can vary so widely. So let me get this straight you have hcg level of 217, isn't that a confirmation. Jen, please don't listen to that lady, I do not understand how she can be so rude, especially to a pregnant woman! I would refuse to deal with her again, even report her. They need to know when their receptionists, nurses, etc. have very poor people skills. Anyways congrats on the hcg levels!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> oh my god ur poor hubby, she sounds crazy!!!! glad he escaped her clutches, she had him pratically brain washed. how oculd it poss be his fault , crazy x am every mother gives her child life, thats what the whole thing is about but u dont own ur LO :) xx

Yeah, she is quite crazy, thank God my husband didn't inherit that craziness. lol. He can be a bit stubborn though. hehe. Better than being a complete narcissist. :wacko:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jen, not feeling enthused about this cycle. It hasn't happened yet so doubt this one will be different :) but Thailand will soothe the pain of impending AF lol!
> I would FLIP OUT on somebody for not getting a call! :hugs: girl. Oh but I see you got good results- HOORAY!
> 
> Laura, I'd be glad to be sick too :D
> Your job does sound fantastic! Though I wouldn't mind living in one of the Nordic countries that have awesome maternity and paternity leave :)
> 
> Jessica, I think the softcups are more beneficial than not- Jen got her BFP using them :)
> Pre-seed mimics fertile cervical mucus and is beneficial to the swimmers. It is pricey but lasts forever. And is preferable to regular lube IMO. I may never go back
> Your MIL has to make herself important to your spouse through birth- she sounds like the typical Mormon chick who feels that her only worth is through motherhood. Motherhood is great but what about those who are infertile or have trouble carrying to term? Does God suddenly love the less? What about the single ladies? Gah I am getting mad at my religion all over again lol.
> 
> Amy, haha I am meat and potatoes like your spouse! I only bake as much sweets as I do because my husband needs things to graze on. And damn him and his amazing metabolism!
> 
> Angel, I know girls who got pregnant after a loss and were immediately complaining of symptoms. Made me sad. I would die for those symptoms, right?
> 
> Sorry to be absent- was doing my chores! Sour cream enchiladas made for dinner. Now to vacuum, do laundry, and cut and freeze veggies. Ugh. :(

hmmm enchiladas!! are they stuffed with cheese or meat? You know what Bethany? To tell you the truth I don't even think it has much to do with being lds (although I have never thought about what you just mentioned, so who knows). I say this because these people don't even really follow the lds teachings, they are big hypocrites. They think because they never touched coffee or alcohol, that they are better than other people, but they are horrible human beings, so what good does it do to follow a few rules, when you go and treat people like crap? You get me? So Bethany, you say Texas Mormons are different than Utah Mormons, or more relaxed? Believe it or not I have never been to Utah. Would like to visit someday, to see where my hubby lived.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Laura, my baked sweets are far from healthy but I don't really eat them hehe! All for my hubby. And yeah, I would love for my man to have paternity leave. Another hand to help out :)
> 
> OMG I am so excited! Got my passport back with my married name :D
> Now if only the picture didn't look like hell. I look OLD. I seriously thought about getting bangs (fringe to you Irish lasses right? ;) ) but pretty much all of my friends and family told me that my hair is too wavy for that and I look like crap.

Bethany, is your hair naturally curly or straight?? My hair super spiral curly, so hard to manage.. I hate it. I have always longed for straight silky hair! And girl, you look really young! So youthful. You actually look younger than your age. Can you believe I have been getting white hair since age 25? That was during my 2nd pregnancy. Now I have tons of white hair, too much for my age anyways.


----------



## horseypants

ive been quiet cause i'm sad! :hissy:

i had a blood test done this weekend and the results are in -
i've got low progesterone apparently and i'm wondering if my old doc had entertained my request to test it when i was pg and spotting, would i still be having a baby by xmas. 

storked, FREEZING veggies?! teach me!!!!!!!!! 

lol DF says ive gone overboard with the freezing but i assured him im just getting this down to a science. -and i have been mad impressing myself. more on this later!

i love you all my preggos <3 <3 and ladies xoxoox

:jo:

oh.... my mom's a hairdresser so i know: once you're done ttc, get a fringe and have your stylist use brazillian blowout in it - works like a charm to smooth things out and "train" your bangs to fall nicely. its got bad chemicals though, so wait!


----------



## Storked

They are stuffed with chicken and peppers and onions! The cheese is on top of the rotel and sour cream sauce. It was so yummy!
The problem with your in-laws and their rules is that they think they are being righteous but they aren't. Shunning your son and his family goes completely against what it means to be LDS where family is everything. And they sound judgy = prideful. Pride was what brought Lucifer down to where he is now (the tempter). Can you tell I give this lecture a lot? Ugh.*
Texas Mormons aren't real outgoing. They tend to be quiet, rule breakers with a ton of boundaries. Utahns seem to have a hive mind and are usually very NICE. The ones I know are always saying "in Utah we do it like this" or some such. Yeah, nobody cares how you did it in Utah.
And California Mormons are assholes :)
My hair is actually wavy but it is curly when short? I guess the weight of length makes it more wavy. I wish I had straight hair- my niece has straight hair and looks perfect with NO EFFORT on her part. Where is the justice in that?
Thanks for telling me I look young- I think the lighting was bad where I had the picture for passport done. I look like my skin is yellow with purple lipstick. And one eye is bigger and slightly higher than the other :(


----------



## Storked

Oh horsey I am so sorry :( will they give you progesterone things next time??

I don't freeze all veggies, but I freeze onions, green peppers, broccoli, squash, chives, celery and...I am missing some others but those are my main :) I just chop how I like and dump them in a freezer bag. Works for me! Oh you can freeze cabbage too!
I freeze everything. I use celery quite often but not in large quantities so it would go bad if I didn't, ya know?
I also freeze most leftovers for a later time. That way I don't always have to cook.


----------



## horseypants

i hope now that we've caught it maybe it's an easy fix and might do the trick next time? that's what im hoping..... it's kind of a hit though that there's actually somethig _wrong_ with me. i'm always so average. there's never anything technically wrong with me regardless of what other tests ive had in the past.

anyhoooo
squash, really?
i froze some raw cut up celery and onions thinking they'd do for soup.

i also had DF bbq some red peppers and froze those thinking we will thaw them and have them in paninis (grilled cheese with veggies that i do in the grill press thingi)


----------



## xoxo4angel

So sorry Horsey...maybe now they can straighten things out for you in the future. Fx! Addition: :hugs: 

Bethany I too am new to the freezer drawer...just learned I can freeze soup the other week! And freezing veggies seems so clever! I'll have to give that a go! Love the tips I get on here!


----------



## Storked

Angel, I learn new things in cooking and food storage all the time from my sisters :)


----------



## Storked

Oh horsey those things you froze sounds perfect! I freeze bananas whole for smoothies. And grapes to snack on. And habaneros to spice up chili :)
Would they do progesterone cream or are there pills?


----------



## jen435

Horsey sending you a big :hug: I am very sorry you are sad :( I am so glad you found about your low levels. I hope they monitor and give you everything you need to have a health LO this time around. Your LO is coming dont you worry sweetie. Its hard to see how but its going to happen. :hugs:

Great veg idea!! My dh wont eat veggies but I LOVE them and always hate buying and wasting. I must start freezing. I use the glad freezer bags with the pump that takes out the air. Its cheap and easy! I too love the food ideas that come on this thread!!! Bethany thank you!!!

As for hair I have no idea. My hair is wave so I have to use a straightener and hair dryer on it unless its out of control. Also I too starting getting white (gray) hair at age 21. Perhaps its genetic or stress related?? idk. 

Oh I forgot to say I called the hospital and my insurance company and gave them an ear full for sending me to collects when they never billed me!! The hospital said they sent out statements electronically. Well I told them they better hire someone to be incharge of checking them because I never recieved mine and didnt appreciate it going to collections. Also I found out that my insurance company never payed the doctor part of the bill and they where trying to make me pay for that too. So a 510.51 bill should be going to 250. What a difference!!! These insurance companies try to get away with things! Know your policies ladies!!


----------



## jen435

Yum frozen grapes are yummy!! I havent done that in a while!! I usually stock up when they go on sale for .99 a lb. Yum now I want to go get some but at 2.79 a lb ill try to wait...


----------



## Storked

Yay another frozen grapes fan! Jen, my hubby hates them for some reason! What did the collection/billets say? Are they fixing it? And yay for getting reduced bill! I had to call like crazy after my D&C for ridiculous bills- I have excellent coverage and they weren't showing it. And then I got refused at first because they thought I has an abortion and not a D&C due to miscarriage. Always something huh?


----------



## jen435

yes they are. i still havent recieved my d&c bill yet.... my copay could be 550 but its way better then the 13,600 the insurance company paid. im still waiting to see if i actually owe anything though... Its horrible having to keep reliving that day just because they cant do their billing correctly! Insurance companies and hospitals need to get their act together


----------



## mommylov

Awe horsey, I'm sorry they didn't catch that sooner. I really hope they are able to raise those levels and you have your healthy bean! Lots of dust to you!

Frozen green grapes are my fav!!! Yum!!!

Jen I hate ins! Ours did the same thing! They think that no one will catch thier mistakes grrrrr! I'm glad your bill won't be so high fx the d&c won't be too bad either.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am so sorry to vent ladies. I almost feel like leaving my husband. He is so damn insensitive, I am not even sure if I want to have another child with him anymore. He comes home today I tell him I am not pregnant, that I got another negative test, and he just walks off like he doesn't give a damn, and treats me with coldness the rest of the night. He doesn't talk to me, and when he does only answers any question I ask him, and he answers very coldly. He doesn't even seem to give a damn that a am very emotionally vulnerable. And believe me, its not because he is sad or anything about me not getting pregnant. He doesn't even seem to care about ttc or anything. He is very apathetic at times, and I have always struggled with him about this. And yes, I think it has something to do with the screwed up people who raised him. But I shouldn't be the one to suffer because of that. I just got into a big fight with, I even told him I feel suicidal, and he seems to not care. I feel he should be one of my biggest supports right now, and he isn't. I don't even know what to do anymore. :cry:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> I am so sorry to vent ladies. I almost feel like leaving my husband. He is so damn insensitive, I am not even sure if I want to have another child with him anymore. He comes home today I tell him I am not pregnant, that I got another negative test, and he just walks off like he doesn't give a damn, and treats me with coldness the rest of the night. He doesn't talk to me, and when he does only answers any question I ask him, and he answers very coldly. He doesn't even seem to give a damn that a am very emotionally vulnerable. And believe me, its not because he is sad or anything about me not getting pregnant. He doesn't even seem to care about ttc or anything. He is very apathetic at times, and I have always struggled with him about this. And yes, I think it has something to do with the screwed up people who raised him. But I shouldn't be the one to suffer because of that. I just got into a big fight with, I even told him I feel suicidal, and he seems to not care. I feel he should be one of my biggest supports right now, and he isn't. I don't even know what to do anymore. :cry:

Oh Jessica, first off no suicidal thoughts! Although we have never met, you have given us the pleasure of getting to to know you and establishing a great friendship. The world wouldn't be the same without you. Big hugs Hun! Did he just come home from work upset about something? Maybe something happened to him today? I hope you are able to get him to talk and share what's going on. Please don't think you are alone or that no one cares, we do! And don't ever apologize for venting, we are here for you!


----------



## Storked

Jen, I totally agree. And it was ridiculous all the different bills there are! I had one from the anesthesiologist, one from the lab, one from the clinic that I had been attending and one from the hospital. Crazy. And I had to call on *all* of them!

Jessica, I am so sorry dear. I know how hard it can be when you need them and they are too busy being pissy because of a perceived slight. Men are so less than perfect :(
Right now, things are dark for you. But you don't want to end your life and leave your girls alone to deal with his coldness in the future. And I think that you have more babies that will come to you. It is just hard to feel that way when you feel so empty inside every day. But you will be whole again, I promise. We love you and are here to support you


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, are the books good? I am a fan of the show :blush:
> Oh and I have has fringe. My hair is wavy but gets worse when short so fringe is a lot of work for me and still wacky sometimes. But hey, makes me look like I am 12 lol

yeah they are good hon, takes about 200 pages in frst one to get going, lots of explaining and describing first :) but they r good, but i hate being left in limbo waiting for more :) il have forgotten half the stuff by the time he writes the next one :) 
oh soz i picked u up wrong on the fringe :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> ive been quiet cause i'm sad! :hissy:
> 
> i had a blood test done this weekend and the results are in -
> i've got low progesterone apparently and i'm wondering if my old doc had entertained my request to test it when i was pg and spotting, would i still be having a baby by xmas.
> 
> storked, FREEZING veggies?! teach me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol DF says ive gone overboard with the freezing but i assured him im just getting this down to a science. -and i have been mad impressing myself. more on this later!
> 
> i love you all my preggos <3 <3 and ladies xoxoox
> 
> :jo:
> 
> oh.... my mom's a hairdresser so i know: once you're done ttc, get a fringe and have your stylist use brazillian blowout in it - works like a charm to smooth things out and "train" your bangs to fall nicely. its got bad chemicals though, so wait!

oh no babe stupid ass doctors xxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Haha Laura I read an author like that. She takes nearly 5 years to write every dang book!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Oh horsey I am so sorry :( will they give you progesterone things next time??
> 
> I don't freeze all veggies, but I freeze onions, green peppers, broccoli, squash, chives, celery and...I am missing some others but those are my main :) I just chop how I like and dump them in a freezer bag. Works for me! Oh you can freeze cabbage too!
> I freeze everything. I use celery quite often but not in large quantities so it would go bad if I didn't, ya know?
> I also freeze most leftovers for a later time. That way I don't always have to cook.

silly qs prob but do u cook um and then freeze um or just chop um and freeze um. when i cook and freeze them , and then deforst they get a bit mushy? :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I dot ever defrost them- I usually dump them in a pan and cook them. :)
But most I just chop and freeze! Cabbage needs to be boiled first :D


----------



## lilesMom

jen how annoying silly insurance companies, thank god u r clever enough to keep an eye on um xxx
do ye defrost the grapes or use um for smoothies cos im always buying grapes and dont eat um all before they turn, its such a waste :)


----------



## lilesMom

jessica i second amy, thats awfull u feel so bad, big hugs xxxxxxxxx
do u have someone else u talk to, i know now that my OH aint the best talker most of the time so i talk to others and get my needs to vent sorted that way, plus i have here which is the best :) loves ya, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I just eat grapes frozen. But I use frozen bananas in smoothies for a more icy feel without having to use ice :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, I dot ever defrost them- I usually dump them in a pan and cook them. :)
> But most I just chop and freeze! Cabbage needs to be boiled first :D

thansk hon :) good idea, i buy things and end up making way too much soup to make um not be waste :) ive soup coming out my ears ha ha x


----------



## lilesMom

frozen grapes sound yummy :) um can u do it strawberries :)


----------



## Storked

I freeze leftover soup too :D
Oh strawberries! Mmmm. I have some whipping cream here somewhere :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

All of this talk about freezing foods is making me want to go buy in bulk just so I have the opportunity to try! I just read I can freeze cherries, too bad they've already gone out of season :(

Jessica. Right now has to be one of the most difficult times for you. :hugs: You have to start getting sleep to help clear your head...you know the void, the hole, the vacuum you feel inside because of your loss? Well, your daughters will feel that 10x more if they were to lose you. Sorry your DH isn't more receptive to your needs...guess that is what we are here for! Vent away doll! Your rainbow is coming! Sending positive thoughts and the sandman your way! 

Wonder how Natasha is doing? Danni, if you're lurking...:wave:

Bethany how great is it that you have sisters that teach you things about cooking...not sure I've taught my sister anything other than how to tie her shoes and ride a bike! :bike:

G'morning Laura, Jen, Amy (& colleaguezilla), Horsey...and anyone I might have missed my apologies, but :dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I never thought about cherries! Maybe for my husband eventually :) I think he likes them. Do you just have a small freezer like me? Wish I had a bigger one but that is crazy for just me and him. Though I could fill it with enough ice to save me trips to get more hehe. ICE EATER! What would you fill it with?
Aw and thanks, my sisters are pretty nifty. They could probably teach me more if I decorated. Or took up crafty hobbies :D and don't be hard on yourself- the bike and shoes are hard work! Still tie mine funny. Thank God for Velcro growing up hehe
How are you doing today? :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lol...Velcro! I have a freezer drawer...pretty spacious, currently has some icecream, bagels, frozen pizza, some soup and wild game (DH loves hunting). Now that I know I can freeze more things I'm going to try, but don't I have to cook first? Hmmm.

I'm good. DH woke in a frenzy thinking we had to BD this morning as well...I told him not really, but he insist we have to once more today around lunch. Where was this man Saturday when I was panicked because of +ve OPKs? I cannot win! How is your day? Anything fun on the menu?


----------



## Storked

What ice cream? (waggles brows)
Does he cook the meat? I wish my husband cooked meat! I am not a griller but used to date a guy who did. Dot miss him but I do miss the food ;)
Cook when you want. When I worked I never cooked. I wanted to spend my free time doing what I wanted and cooking feels like work to me lol

Your DH was freaking out because he trusts the doctor over you (eye roll)
Men eh?

The meal for tonight was chicken stew but I am leaning more toward homemade Mac n cheese. With basil pesto added. Drool!
As for the day, haven't brought myself to do anything yet. How about you lady? :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Haha! Haagen Das sorbet (any) my favs! DH is a Ben & Jerry's fan. And yes, DH is the grill master...I rarely eat red meat or wild game, so that is his show! We designated the fridge in the garage to him because he once let mahi-mahi darn near spoil in the kitchen's! 

Yummy to the Mac and cheese w/ basil pesto..double yum! I am still not showered (11:11am). Having a nice cup of decaf coffee---still weaning myself and debating on if I want to cancel acupuncture (it's raining) or not. So it seems we have both been lounging! Haha.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! :wave:

All this talk of food and freezing things and Bethany's dinner.. my stomach is like FEED ME NOW! I hope you all are having a wonderful day. How are our little preggers doing (Jen & Laura)? Danni & horsey, hope you gals are doing great! Jessica, Im hoping you were able to get some rest last night. Let us know that youre ok hun!

Big hugs to all and lots of :dust:

...Angel... colleaguezilla... :rofl:


----------



## jen435

angel what state are you from? Its raining here in pa also.. 

Jessica big hugs to you! Im so sorry men are so insensitive. I really feel its theit nature and when we show weakness they avoid.us at all costs :( is your mom there for you? I second what these lovely ladies said. We love you and amy said it best your dd needs you also. Can u maybe go for counselling? Perhaps that would help you escape the house for a little and organize how you feel. We are here for you! :hug:

Thats terrible all those bills came seperate! My insurance company cant do that to me because i know my copay is all i owe if anything. It was.may and the hospital still doesnt.have an actual eob.... Nutty


----------



## Storked

The mango sorbet is incredible. Can I move in? ;) and holy crap my hubby is a Ben & Jerry's fan too. Specifically for chunky monkey but he bought schweddy balls when that was available. For giggles but was tasty too!

Hey, I am so glad that I am not the only one who hates to shower. I love being clean but the process feels like effort when you'd rather lounge right? Do you like rainy days? If you go to your appointment you should take advantage of the weather and nap afterwards :)

Cinnamon raisin bagels with pumpkin spice cream cheese. I LOVE FALL.


----------



## Storked

Amy, come here and I will feed you! Feeling like group lounging :D
How are you? :)

Jen, I had no idea why mine came separate like that but it was annoying to call each place. I hate the music when you are put on hold too :-/
How are you today?


----------



## jen435

Amy i agree! Im starved! I think im finally going to roll outta bed and warm me up some leftovers and start defrosting tonights dinner. I cant believe its 1130. I made my first ob appt for oct 9. Part of me wants to call and ask if they can monitor my hcg to make sure its progressing since they have no record i had it done yet that i know of.... I mean once its at 1,000+ ill feel better ... I think im going to call but scared to be told no.


----------



## Storked

Doesn't hurt to try Jen :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope you're off to a good day Amy! I have procrastinated long enough today, off to shower before DH gets in for lunch! Haha! Hugs to everyone!

:dust:

Make that call Jen!


----------



## mommylov

Man, I am soo jealous! I want to be at home and not showered :shower:...being at work all clean and showered blows :coffee:! lol Rainy day sounds nice :rain:! Its finally feeling like fall here.. I love it :flow:!

Bethany, Im so there!!! :plane: Can we all just get on a plane and ditch whatever we have to do today? I vote Ireland! We can be there for a few hours, hang out and then get home in time to make dinner right? We just have to find a REALLY fast plane! :laugh2:

Colleaguezilla is actually plesant to deal with today which is great... my STUpivisor on the other hand, I feel like throwing that dingle douche off a cliff today. I rarley have to deal with him but when I see his humpty dumpty ass walking down the hall with such a pissy look on his face, I just want to hit him! :grr: lol


----------



## mommylov

Oh and Jen, yes call!! dont be scuured! heheh :telephone:


----------



## Storked

Isn't fall amazing? And I love the smell of rain. It still smells like damp earth outside here but hasn't rained in a couple of days :)

Amy, we should all go show up at Laura's with yummy food and an armload of movies and nail polish :D GIRL TIME!
Mentally hit the STUpivisor. You know you wanna ;)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Isn't fall amazing? And I love the smell of rain. It still smells like damp earth outside here but hasn't rained in a couple of days :)
> 
> Amy, we should all go show up at Laura's with yummy food and an armload of movies and nail polish :D GIRL TIME!
> Mentally hit the STUpivisor. You know you wanna ;)

Yes my favorite season right next to winter :cold:. I love being all snuggled up in a blanket or with my hubby with a nice glass of wone or hot cocoa! :cloud9: :wine:

YES! Laura, I hope you dont mind a few of us coming over! heheh :friends:


----------



## Storked

Sounds right Amy! My favorite seasons too. Great food and loads of things to be grateful and happy about. And don't forget Christmas carols :D I swear that is the best part of Christmas


----------



## praying41more

Hello ladies, I am very new to all of this but I am just needing some support from women that know how I feel. On July 24th I had a D&C because our baby stopped developing and no heartbeat at 9 weeks. Upon genetic testing we found that the baby had Trisomy 22. Afterwards, I was in so much pain, bled for 3 weeks and finally got the "go ahead" and try again. As soon as my cycle started my dr put me on 50mg of Clomid to jump start my ovulation in August, well nothing happened, BFN. So my next cycle she bumped me up to 100mg of Clomid and I think I finally OVULATED!!!! Ive been doing BBT and got a temp drop yesterday and checking my CM and got EWCM yesterday and O pains for the past 2 days. We BD'ed last night so Im hoping and praying it worked.


----------



## Storked

Welcome Praying! :flower:
I am so sorry for your loss. I had a friend who lost a baby in the second trimester to trisomy 18 :(
But good for you for being proactive! If I ever have questions for temping I will be sure to ask you :D


----------



## mommylov

Welcome Praying, so sorry you had to find us this way but glad to have you. So deaply sorry for your loss. Im not familiar with trisomy but I too mc. I went in for my 10w scan to find out the baby had no heartbeat and only measured about 8 weeks. Had a d& c on July 19th and got af 6 weeks later. I am currently on my second cycle and waiting to try this month. We started trying about 3 weeks ago on our last cycle but didnt fall pg :( Wishing you the best and hope you find some comfort here. :)


----------



## jen435

Welcome Praying. I am extremely sorry to hear of your loss. As I am not aware of trisomy my heart goes out to you on lossing your child to a chromosomal issue. I can relate in the way that i had to terminate my pregnancy at 20.5weeks due to hypoplastic left ventricular heart defect and heterotaxy syndrome. My son wouldnt have made it and their was nothing they could have done to save him to even live for a little. I pray that your next pregnancy goes smoothly and that you have a happy and healthy 9 months. As I know its soo very hard not to worry though even once you achieve that bfp. :hug: to you dear. You seem very strong for trying again so soon. We are hear for you. Wishing you peace and comfort.


----------



## horseypants

welcome praying. so sorry for your loss and wishing you lots of luck this cycle. sounds like you timed your bd just right. xo


----------



## jen435

Bethany you are correct about the holidays being so much fun!! I am not a fan of the cold though. I finally showered, ate, and now im sitting on my couch youtubing music. I love music and always try to find a song to match what im feeling or doing... Ha the song i listened to alot when I was waiting for my bfp was "sitting around waiting on two pink lines" by eric church... As I cant relate to the entire song I could relate to the name... 

So called the doctor the nurse said she will send a request to the docvftor to see if she would like me to go for bloodwork or not. That was a few hours ago so I am assuming ill just have to wait this out til Oct 9 for my paperwork consultation.... I would just like to know if my hcg levels are okay and are increasing its not like im asking for an ultrasound.. Jeez... I pay for the tests and service and they still dont want to give the patient a peace of mind. Thank God for you ladies!! All of you are heaven sent! I feel as I can live with whatever is ment to be just knowing your here either way. I would be lost without you ladies!!<3

I cant wait for ALL of us the be having our babys. It will be so cool to watch each of us have our babies one right after another. I know its going to happen and I cant wait!! 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Horsey Hi!! How are you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Man, I am soo jealous! I want to be at home and not showered :shower:...being at work all clean and showered blows :coffee:! lol Rainy day sounds nice :rain:! Its finally feeling like fall here.. I love it :flow:!
> 
> Bethany, Im so there!!! :plane: Can we all just get on a plane and ditch whatever we have to do today? I vote Ireland! We can be there for a few hours, hang out and then get home in time to make dinner right? We just have to find a REALLY fast plane! :laugh2:
> 
> Colleaguezilla is actually plesant to deal with today which is great... my STUpivisor on the other hand, I feel like throwing that dingle douche off a cliff today. I rarley have to deal with him but when I see his humpty dumpty ass walking down the hall with such a pissy look on his face, I just want to hit him! :grr: lol

do please come here, i would love to hang out with people who get how i feel and dont pressure r say dumb things :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
will ye come if i buy loads of ice cream, il get all ur faves :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Isn't fall amazing? And I love the smell of rain. It still smells like damp earth outside here but hasn't rained in a couple of days :)
> 
> Amy, we should all go show up at Laura's with yummy food and an armload of movies and nail polish :D GIRL TIME!
> Mentally hit the STUpivisor. You know you wanna ;)

oooohhh id love it :)


----------



## lilesMom

praying41more said:


> Hello ladies, I am very new to all of this but I am just needing some support from women that know how I feel. On July 24th I had a D&C because our baby stopped developing and no heartbeat at 9 weeks. Upon genetic testing we found that the baby had Trisomy 22. Afterwards, I was in so much pain, bled for 3 weeks and finally got the "go ahead" and try again. As soon as my cycle started my dr put me on 50mg of Clomid to jump start my ovulation in August, well nothing happened, BFN. So my next cycle she bumped me up to 100mg of Clomid and I think I finally OVULATED!!!! Ive been doing BBT and got a temp drop yesterday and checking my CM and got EWCM yesterday and O pains for the past 2 days. We BD'ed last night so Im hoping and praying it worked.

hi hon, welcome and :hugs:
hope ur holding up ok, its a really tough time xxxx
fx it works for u this cycle babe xx


----------



## horseypants

aaronswoman79, i just got caught up and read that your DH, like my DF, was an ass recently. mine is the same way and here comes the questionable part cause im gonna sound insensitive. what i noticed is that i get really sensitive around o and question whether i really want to have a baby with my DF! sound familiar? what i learned from dr. google is that there's some evidence saying that we women get insecure around that point in our cycle (around o) which is totally inconvenient right? cause we need them to step up, behave passionately and reassure us that they are the one and can be relied on to be supportive when we are in need etc. such a pain.... because it sounds like ours are the same type, where the more you care and need them and pressure them, the more they shut down and give you that bored attitude - you wanna shake em and be LIKE HELLO R YOU HUMAN IN THERE!!?!? heh. that's my take. but it sounds like alls well that ends well and you guys got quality time in. we managed to do the same. so happy 2ww :) you may try having a talk with him and let him on to the fact that around o time maybe he should ship shape up. maybe he cares more than he is letting on. hugs.


----------



## mommylov

Laura, funny thing is dh and I were talking about making a trip out there! Dont know when but we wanted to do a whole euro trip! He wants to do Ireland, France, Italy and UK! A good friend of mine moved back to France so it would be great to come out there and see people I know too!! :plane:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> So called the doctor the nurse said she will send a request to the docvftor to see if she would like me to go for bloodwork or not. That was a few hours ago so I am assuming ill just have to wait this out til Oct 9 for my paperwork consultation.... I would just like to know if my hcg levels are okay and are increasing its not like im asking for an ultrasound.. Jeez... I pay for the tests and service and they still dont want to give the patient a peace of mind. Thank God for you ladies!! All of you are heaven sent! I feel as I can live with whatever is ment to be just knowing your here either way. I would be lost without you ladies!!<3
> 
> I cant wait for ALL of us the be having our babys. It will be so cool to watch each of us have our babies one right after another. I know its going to happen and I cant wait!!
> 
> :dust:

arrggghhh silly docs, i know i been thinking of asking for the same, but i only have 2 weeks for scan so i should just wait, it would be reassuring though alright. 
i was at my parents house today and u know the way i said my SIl who is due within 2 days of lile has scan on same day as me, my mom said it to me as well, like she was expecting me to be happy about it, r something. 
i just said i would prefer not to have it on same day cos i dont wanna tell anymore people yet til i know things r ok. she gave me a weird look , so i said 'well i should have a lile scan then too' and nearly started crying and she kind of got a bit fed up looking, is she fed up of being sad when i get reminded i lost my baby and why did she wanna remind me in first place, 
im prob over reacting , but my mom is a real , get up, dust urself off move on type person. i think she thinks my nerves this time r over reaction. she had 12 kids with no losses so she just doesnt get it. :cry:
i know i am really really gratefull i got my bfp, it makes me really happy but im afraid to be too happy and i dont think its unreasonable :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura, funny thing is dh and I were talking about making a trip out there! Dont know when but we wanted to do a whole euro trip! He wants to do Ireland, France, Italy and UK! A good friend of mine moved back to France so it would be great to come out there and see people I know too!! :plane:

that would be really cool :) x


----------



## Storked

Move to Texas during the winters Jen! Much warmer :D
I don't listen to music as much as I used to. But I did realize that a lot of my favorite stuff is depressing, lyric-wise. But the music is so relaxing! Any fave genres?
I can't wait for us all to have those babies either. We can start another group then!
And we will ALWAYS be here for you :hugs:
It does seem ridiculous to me that they are giving you the run around. You are the client and free to go elsewhere. Have you thought about trying your luck some other place where they might be more attentive? TLC from clinics is proven to lower miscarriage rates. That is science!

Laura, we would live to go to Ireland! I'd play with your kitty and ferrets. And we could bitch about men. You could introduce me to a pub (I hear that they aren't like a bar lol). I could gaze at you all day and listen to your awesome accent ;) and you could teach me some Irish! I only know a little Scottish Gaelic. Ciamar a tha thu? :)
So sorry about your mum expecting you to get all excited for SIL. Mums can be dolts sometimes and just generally unaware of what other people would recognize as being painful. Mine included.

Horsey, you are spot on about that hormonal roller coaster. Mine hits during the TWW- and not even about TTC stuff. My husband threw clean clothes on the floor last night and I started tearing up. Over that!
You are wise and need to post more often because I LOVE YOU. Though I can always stalk you on FB ;)

Amy, that vacay sounds perfect! Would y'all backpack? Enjoy the pastries. I still dream about the incredible food I had in Europe.*


----------



## lilesMom

im skitting bethany :) id love if we could all hang out, it would be really really nice :) 
i think we would all be happy having veggy girlie days :) surrounded by pets ha ha, with all the baby ferrets id prob have a pet for everyone :) 
ive calmed down about my mom now but it hurt at the time :) 
i second that horsey, we dont hear enough from u , ur clever and lovely :) xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the sweet messages everybody! I feel a tad bit better today. When I first joined and was reading some of the posts of all of you complaining about hubbies, I really wanted to join in too! But I was scared that dh might come across this website to find it, because he knows my username and has looked over my shoulder when I post here. lol. And of course that would create a whole shit storm. I am so sorry to post such negative things. But this man, I just don't understand him. He really seems to lack people skills, or husband skills for that matter. I really have no real friends, mostly acquaintances. Well, since I got pregnant with the first at 19, my life no longer aligned with the friends that I had. None of them had children, and our lifestyles just kind of drifted apart. So I dedicated the rest of those years to my daughter and care giving my father. I guess I feel kind of like an outsider where I live. And to tell you the truth, I am a bit of an introvert, but it has gotten the best of me. Because I have learned that you truly do need people.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> angel what state are you from? Its raining here in pa also..
> 
> Jessica big hugs to you! Im so sorry men are so insensitive. I really feel its theit nature and when we show weakness they avoid.us at all costs :( is your mom there for you? I second what these lovely ladies said. We love you and amy said it best your dd needs you also. Can u maybe go for counselling? Perhaps that would help you escape the house for a little and organize how you feel. We are here for you! :hug:
> 
> Thats terrible all those bills came seperate! My insurance company cant do that to me because i know my copay is all i owe if anything. It was.may and the hospital still doesnt.have an actual eob.... Nutty

Thx for caring Jen. The only thing that I feel will help me is to have a baby inside my tummy again. That is all I want. I hope I can get my wish soon enough. :hugs: Good advice on the counselor. I guess it wouldn't hurt. Thank u. :)


----------



## lilesMom

jessica we r here for u hon xxxxxxx glad u found this thread too xxxxx
i tell ye things i woldnt tell my friends, this place is really speacial xx
is there any groups for moms with kids r anything u could go to in ur area?
u sound like u give alot of urself and dont take much time out for u, maybe u need to give urself a break and dont be too hard on urself. u do a lot and im sure there are loads of people who care for u and would be there for u if u can let um in a little, i know its hard if ur out of practise but its worth it :) 
hoep u dont think im speaking out of turn xxxxxxx i mean well xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps jessica i too was afraid to write things about OH for a bit but now i think feck him, its all true and if he is nosy enough to spy on me its his own fault ha ha :) 
xxx and he may get to understand me more and know where my moods come from when the bad mood appears :) x


----------



## lilesMom

hi danni i see u, xxx
we miss u xxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Laura, funny thing is dh and I were talking about making a trip out there! Dont know when but we wanted to do a whole euro trip! He wants to do Ireland, France, Italy and UK! A good friend of mine moved back to France so it would be great to come out there and see people I know too!! :plane:
> 
> that would be really cool :) xClick to expand...




Storked said:


> Move to Texas during the winters Jen! Much warmer :D
> I don't listen to music as much as I used to. But I did realize that a lot of my favorite stuff is depressing, lyric-wise. But the music is so relaxing! Any fave genres?
> I can't wait for us all to have those babies either. We can start another group then!
> And we will ALWAYS be here for you :hugs:
> It does seem ridiculous to me that they are giving you the run around. You are the client and free to go elsewhere. Have you thought about trying your luck some other place where they might be more attentive? TLC from clinics is proven to lower miscarriage rates. That is science!
> 
> Laura, we would live to go to Ireland! I'd play with your kitty and ferrets. And we could bitch about men. You could introduce me to a pub (I hear that they aren't like a bar lol). I could gaze at you all day and listen to your awesome accent ;) and you could teach me some Irish! I only know a little Scottish Gaelic. Ciamar a tha thu? :)
> So sorry about your mum expecting you to get all excited for SIL. Mums can be dolts sometimes and just generally unaware of what other people would recognize as being painful. Mine included.
> 
> Horsey, you are spot on about that hormonal roller coaster. Mine hits during the TWW- and not even about TTC stuff. My husband threw clean clothes on the floor last night and I started tearing up. Over that!
> You are wise and need to post more often because I LOVE YOU. Though I can always stalk you on FB ;)
> 
> Amy, that vacay sounds perfect! Would y'all backpack? Enjoy the pastries. I still dream about the incredible food I had in Europe.*

Oye now he is adding more places.. Netherlands, Spain, Greece.. Im like and how are we going to take all this time off and pay for all this? He said ok ok we'll talk about it later, just got excited. I said if we go to Ireland, we will have to meet up with Laura and france, Joanne :) He said OK! yay!! I want to go now!

Bethany, I really have no idea what we would do. We also have to figure out what to do in the event we have a LO with us... plans are still in the preliminary stages lol


----------



## mommylov

Jessica, dont worry. I think its safe to say this is a great group of ladies who dont judge. We all have our "Grr hubby" moments and vent. Vent away hun!


----------



## lilesMom

amy that trip sounds brilliant :) when u r gettin plane to europe u may as well take in as much as u can :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back angel :) do u feel the needles in acupuncture r is it just relaxing ? 
i love reiki and reflexology but am not a massive fan o needles , although i have gotten better with um :)
and i agree showers r for days when u do something haha


----------



## lilesMom

im watching 21 jump st, it is stupid but funny, i needed to lighten up this eve :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to vent ladies. I almost feel like leaving my husband. He is so damn insensitive, I am not even sure if I want to have another child with him anymore. He comes home today I tell him I am not pregnant, that I got another negative test, and he just walks off like he doesn't give a damn, and treats me with coldness the rest of the night. He doesn't talk to me, and when he does only answers any question I ask him, and he answers very coldly. He doesn't even seem to give a damn that a am very emotionally vulnerable. And believe me, its not because he is sad or anything about me not getting pregnant. He doesn't even seem to care about ttc or anything. He is very apathetic at times, and I have always struggled with him about this. And yes, I think it has something to do with the screwed up people who raised him. But I shouldn't be the one to suffer because of that. I just got into a big fight with, I even told him I feel suicidal, and he seems to not care. I feel he should be one of my biggest supports right now, and he isn't. I don't even know what to do anymore. :cry:
> 
> Oh Jessica, first off no suicidal thoughts! Although we have never met, you have given us the pleasure of getting to to know you and establishing a great friendship. The world wouldn't be the same without you. Big hugs Hun! Did he just come home from work upset about something? Maybe something happened to him today? I hope you are able to get him to talk and share what's going on. Please don't think you are alone or that no one cares, we do! And don't ever apologize for venting, we are here for you!Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouraging words Amy. Sometimes I just feel so darn desperate. I am just mad that I couldn't get bfp this cycle, and after all the problems with my hubby with the bding and him being difficult and all. I was actually scared to not get pregnant, in fear that this next month when it is ttc time, he is even more difficult. You are right about something happening to him. He has a very stressful, high demand job, basically works around a bunch of idiots, and then he brings that stress home, instead of leaving it at work. But he screwed with the wrong person last night! :nope: Thanks for caring Amy! You really helped me a great deal. :flower:


----------



## xxserendipity

hi girls im still lurkin love u all im gonna come on properly tomorrow and say hi xxx


----------



## mommylov

xxserendipity said:


> hi girls im still lurkin love u all im gonna come on properly tomorrow and say hi xxx

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to vent ladies. I almost feel like leaving my husband. He is so damn insensitive, I am not even sure if I want to have another child with him anymore. He comes home today I tell him I am not pregnant, that I got another negative test, and he just walks off like he doesn't give a damn, and treats me with coldness the rest of the night. He doesn't talk to me, and when he does only answers any question I ask him, and he answers very coldly. He doesn't even seem to give a damn that a am very emotionally vulnerable. And believe me, its not because he is sad or anything about me not getting pregnant. He doesn't even seem to care about ttc or anything. He is very apathetic at times, and I have always struggled with him about this. And yes, I think it has something to do with the screwed up people who raised him. But I shouldn't be the one to suffer because of that. I just got into a big fight with, I even told him I feel suicidal, and he seems to not care. I feel he should be one of my biggest supports right now, and he isn't. I don't even know what to do anymore. :cry:
> 
> Oh Jessica, first off no suicidal thoughts! Although we have never met, you have given us the pleasure of getting to to know you and establishing a great friendship. The world wouldn't be the same without you. Big hugs Hun! Did he just come home from work upset about something? Maybe something happened to him today? I hope you are able to get him to talk and share what's going on. Please don't think you are alone or that no one cares, we do! And don't ever apologize for venting, we are here for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the encouraging words Amy. Sometimes I just feel so darn desperate. I am just mad that I couldn't get bfp this cycle, and after all the problems with my hubby with the bding and him being difficult and all. I was actually scared to not get pregnant, in fear that this next month when it is ttc time, he is even more difficult. You are right about something happening to him. He has a very stressful, high demand job, basically works around a bunch of idiots, and then he brings that stress home, instead of leaving it at work. But he screwed with the wrong person last night! :nope: Thanks for caring Amy! You really helped me a great deal. :flower:Click to expand...

Im so sorry hun.. about it not being our month in Sep, Im kind of ok. Id like to think the next time it happens for us, we will have a healthy bean :)

So something did happen at dh job? Did he talk to you about it?


----------



## jen435

Angel thats sooo awesome!! How far are you from virginia beach? Have you ever came up to vacation in the poconos or upstate NY? My DH doesnt understand why ppl down there come here for the nature forest and whatever else they enjoy! I love my area but I love beaches down south much better!

Ireland would be a DREAM! I would have to stay a week if I went that far away! My DH and I are Irish and my pop was from there. I also remember he had bank accounts there because when he passed away we had a heck of a time getting the money back to the US. A girl visit would be awesome!!

Jessica :hug: Im always here for you! Men are so insensitive to us emotional women and we have every right to be irrational! I just really think that you need "You" time like Laura said. Thats why I think counselling but be the ticket. I know it works wonders for me because I went when I was younger.

UPDATE: So calling the doctor and being demanding worked... :) I was ordered a script for bloodwork to check my levels.... I was also asked to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound. I said I couldnt tom so they scheduled me for friday. I mean im only 5 wks from my last mentrual period... but I ovulated late so maybe im only 4wks 5days at most by friday... I dont think they will see anything and then ill just be worried all over again...What do you ladies think?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jen, I totally agree. And it was ridiculous all the different bills there are! I had one from the anesthesiologist, one from the lab, one from the clinic that I had been attending and one from the hospital. Crazy. And I had to call on *all* of them!
> 
> Jessica, I am so sorry dear. I know how hard it can be when you need them and they are too busy being pissy because of a perceived slight. Men are so less than perfect :(
> Right now, things are dark for you. But you don't want to end your life and leave your girls alone to deal with his coldness in the future. And I think that you have more babies that will come to you. It is just hard to feel that way when you feel so empty inside every day. But you will be whole again, I promise. We love you and are here to support you

Thanks u so much for your wisdom Bethany. You really are wise beyond your years. You are right about men though. They really are very weird creatures. lol. And you are right about leaving my daughters with his coldness. He does have some serious issues that he has already acknowledged, but has yet to change. It all stems down to having the same mindset he was raised with. That to show emotion and affection, is a weakness, and that his pride is the most important thing. His mother once said, "I am proud of being prideful." I feel sorry for people like that. I was raised around 2 parents that were so humble and the opposite of that. It is very hard to relate to him at times. He has changed a lot with the pride, but still not enough. Funny thing, when he was a Mormon, he was a straight arrow Mormon, meaning he followed it to a tee, but what did that do for him, if he still had that pride and arrogance. He is not verbally abusive nor physically abusive. He is not unfaithful, dedicates all of his time to his family. But the coldness, it can be so hurtful. And I know its not me, because he struggles with this with his daughters too. During the time we were dating, he didn't show any of this. lol. He waited until after the marriage and during my pregnancy. Nice , huh. He has changed about 50% of this, but it still hurts so bad, when he is apathetic and indifferent.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica i second amy, thats awfull u feel so bad, big hugs xxxxxxxxx
> do u have someone else u talk to, i know now that my OH aint the best talker most of the time so i talk to others and get my needs to vent sorted that way, plus i have here which is the best :) loves ya, big hugs xxxx

Yes, this place is the perfect place, especially because all of you understand so well since you ladies have been through mc and ttc, so we already have that in common. Thank you Laura. I hope you are enjoying every second of your pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## jen435

Jessica sorry dh brings home his work problems and takes them out there :( :hugs: I hope you both get to talk and can get on the same page together.


----------



## jen435

Hi!! We miss you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> All of this talk about freezing foods is making me want to go buy in bulk just so I have the opportunity to try! I just read I can freeze cherries, too bad they've already gone out of season :(
> 
> Jessica. Right now has to be one of the most difficult times for you. :hugs: You have to start getting sleep to help clear your head...you know the void, the hole, the vacuum you feel inside because of your loss? Well, your daughters will feel that 10x more if they were to lose you. Sorry your DH isn't more receptive to your needs...guess that is what we are here for! Vent away doll! Your rainbow is coming! Sending positive thoughts and the sandman your way!
> 
> Wonder how Natasha is doing? Danni, if you're lurking...:wave:
> 
> Bethany how great is it that you have sisters that teach you things about cooking...not sure I've taught my sister anything other than how to tie her shoes and ride a bike! :bike:
> 
> G'morning Laura, Jen, Amy (& colleaguezilla), Horsey...and anyone I might have missed my apologies, but :dust:

Thank you so much Angel. I should start calling your Dr. Angel. lol. You always give out the best prescription. :thumbup: You are right about the sleep. My sleeping is all out of whack. I know it is selfish to ever even think of taking my own life. Its just these flash thoughts that come in sometimes. When everything feels hopeless. Thank you so much for your encouragement. I don't know what I would do without you ladies. And fx for the tww. I hope you get your rainbow baby right away. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> aaronswoman79, i just got caught up and read that your DH, like my DF, was an ass recently. mine is the same way and here comes the questionable part cause im gonna sound insensitive. what i noticed is that i get really sensitive around o and question whether i really want to have a baby with my DF! sound familiar? what i learned from dr. google is that there's some evidence saying that we women get insecure around that point in our cycle (around o) which is totally inconvenient right? cause we need them to step up, behave passionately and reassure us that they are the one and can be relied on to be supportive when we are in need etc. such a pain.... because it sounds like ours are the same type, where the more you care and need them and pressure them, the more they shut down and give you that bored attitude - you wanna shake em and be LIKE HELLO R YOU HUMAN IN THERE!!?!? heh. that's my take. but it sounds like alls well that ends well and you guys got quality time in. we managed to do the same. so happy 2ww :) you may try having a talk with him and let him on to the fact that around o time maybe he should ship shape up. maybe he cares more than he is letting on. hugs.

Thank you horseypants, Everything you said rang true to me. And the more I get look for my husband for love and care at times, it feels like I scare him away lol. Wow, your DF sounds a lot like my husband. How do you deal with it? Its like they emotionally disabled or something like that. lol. Or they just don't freakin get it. lol. I wish there was some pill we could give them to just make them behave lol. But imagine the withdrawal effect when not on the medicine, husbandzilla!! lol Thanks for being encouraging and understanding. Looks like I am about to start cycle 2 for ttc. grrrrrrrr.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica we r here for u hon xxxxxxx glad u found this thread too xxxxx
> i tell ye things i woldnt tell my friends, this place is really speacial xx
> is there any groups for moms with kids r anything u could go to in ur area?
> u sound like u give alot of urself and dont take much time out for u, maybe u need to give urself a break and dont be too hard on urself. u do a lot and im sure there are loads of people who care for u and would be there for u if u can let um in a little, i know its hard if ur out of practise but its worth it :)
> hoep u dont think im speaking out of turn xxxxxxx i mean well xxxxxxxx

Not at all hon, you girls could never speak out of turn. I NEED your feedback and most importantly, your friendship. Interestingly we are so spread out and live so far away, yet have found such close friendship, something that is hard to find with some of the people closest to us:hugs:.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Im so sorry hun.. about it not being our month in Sep, Im kind of ok. Id like to think the next time it happens for us, we will have a healthy bean :)
> 
> So something did happen at dh job? Did he talk to you about it?

Thank hon. My husband has had a streak of bad luck with jobs, its really competitive out here and he has had some co workers from hell. lol. You know, the backstabbing, psychopathic kind. lol. But hopefully all will be better soon. Thx for asking!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Angel thats sooo awesome!! How far are you from virginia beach? Have you ever came up to vacation in the poconos or upstate NY? My DH doesnt understand why ppl down there come here for the nature forest and whatever else they enjoy! I love my area but I love beaches down south much better!
> 
> Ireland would be a DREAM! I would have to stay a week if I went that far away! My DH and I are Irish and my pop was from there. I also remember he had bank accounts there because when he passed away we had a heck of a time getting the money back to the US. A girl visit would be awesome!!
> 
> Jessica :hug: Im always here for you! Men are so insensitive to us emotional women and we have every right to be irrational! I just really think that you need "You" time like Laura said. Thats why I think counselling but be the ticket. I know it works wonders for me because I went when I was younger.
> 
> UPDATE: So calling the doctor and being demanding worked... :) I was ordered a script for bloodwork to check my levels.... I was also asked to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound. I said I couldnt tom so they scheduled me for friday. I mean im only 5 wks from my last mentrual period... but I ovulated late so maybe im only 4wks 5days at most by friday... I dont think they will see anything and then ill just be worried all over again...What do you ladies think?

Jen, what day in your cycle did you end up oving? How late did it happen? Did you use an opk?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Im so sorry hun.. about it not being our month in Sep, Im kind of ok. Id like to think the next time it happens for us, we will have a healthy bean :)
> 
> So something did happen at dh job? Did he talk to you about it?
> 
> Thank hon. My husband has had a streak of bad luck with jobs, its really competitive out here and he has had some co workers from hell. lol. You know, the backstabbing, psychopathic kind. lol. But hopefully all will be better soon. Thx for asking!Click to expand...

Oh no!!! FX for him! For you too.. hang in there!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Angel thats sooo awesome!! How far are you from virginia beach? Have you ever came up to vacation in the poconos or upstate NY? My DH doesnt understand why ppl down there come here for the nature forest and whatever else they enjoy! I love my area but I love beaches down south much better!
> 
> Ireland would be a DREAM! I would have to stay a week if I went that far away! My DH and I are Irish and my pop was from there. I also remember he had bank accounts there because when he passed away we had a heck of a time getting the money back to the US. A girl visit would be awesome!!
> 
> Jessica :hug: Im always here for you! Men are so insensitive to us emotional women and we have every right to be irrational! I just really think that you need "You" time like Laura said. Thats why I think counselling but be the ticket. I know it works wonders for me because I went when I was younger.
> 
> UPDATE: So calling the doctor and being demanding worked... :) I was ordered a script for bloodwork to check my levels.... I was also asked to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound. I said I couldnt tom so they scheduled me for friday. I mean im only 5 wks from my last mentrual period... but I ovulated late so maybe im only 4wks 5days at most by friday... I dont think they will see anything and then ill just be worried all over again...What do you ladies think?

jen i had a scan last week cos i already was booked in for gynae scan to check for fibroids few months ago, they only can see if its in the right pplace and no fibroids :) which is good, they cant tell much else at this stage, if they could i be in private clinic tomor :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> The mango sorbet is incredible. Can I move in? ;) and holy crap my hubby is a Ben & Jerry's fan too. Specifically for chunky monkey but he bought schweddy balls when that was available. For giggles but was tasty too!
> 
> Hey, I am so glad that I am not the only one who hates to shower. I love being clean but the process feels like effort when you'd rather lounge right? Do you like rainy days? If you go to your appointment you should take advantage of the weather and nap afterwards :)
> 
> Cinnamon raisin bagels with pumpkin spice cream cheese. I LOVE FALL.
> 
> :rofl: Schweddy Balls! I missed that flavor...maybe it was for the best! Haha! I love the fall too!
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Man, I am soo jealous! I want to be at home and not showered :shower:...being at work all clean and showered blows :coffee:! lol Rainy day sounds nice :rain:! Its finally feeling like fall here.. I love it :flow:!
> 
> Bethany, Im so there!!! :plane: Can we all just get on a plane and ditch whatever we have to do today? I vote Ireland! We can be there for a few hours, hang out and then get home in time to make dinner right? We just have to find a REALLY fast plane! :laugh2:
> 
> Colleaguezilla is actually plesant to deal with today which is great... my STUpivisor on the other hand, I feel like throwing that dingle douche off a cliff today. I rarley have to deal with him but when I see his humpty dumpty ass walking down the hall with such a pissy look on his face, I just want to hit him! :grr: lolClick to expand...
> 
> do please come here, i would love to hang out with people who get how i feel and dont pressure r say dumb things :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> will ye come if i buy loads of ice cream, il get all ur faves :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yay for colleaguezilla behaving today Amy!
> 
> Laura I'll only fly over if you get sorbet! Lol! Ireland is on my list...I've traveled heaps, but want that stamp in my passport. I have more of a drive to go now after watching Sons of Anarchy! Haha!
> 
> Acupuncture...I had a true phobia of needles (Belonephobia). I would have physical reactions to seeing them...sweating, increase hb. I guess after 2 mc and wanting a baby so badly, I've tamed it. Acupuncture doesn't use needles like we think of, they are tiny and I normally don't feel them. Today I felt the one in my foot and she adjusted it. It's really relaxing and I enjoy the 45 minutes of uninterrupted silence!
> 
> :rain: has let up, so I'm going to sneak a quick walk/run in! In the meantime, do any of your DHs (DFs or OHs) lecture you on foods and vitamins? Ever since I've ovulated he won't let up! I avoid synthetic and used whole (real) food vitamins, so what gives!?! Maybe he is on his AF? Better him than me!! :haha:
> 
> I'll be back!
> 
> Hi Danni!
> 
> Jessica :hugs:Click to expand...

would def get sorbet, its yummy :) 

im not too bad now with needles, i was always ok ish with injections but for blood tests i used to sweat , feel faint and get all woozy , ive had so many recently im cured of that,guess facing ur fear really does work :) enjoy ur walk/run xxx
the liver consultant told me not to take any vits or fish oils r anything, she said they r just one more thing for the liver to process and i dont need um. only thing im taking now is super folic acid :) xx


----------



## jen435

Laura wow your body must produce many nutrients it needs. Good thing for folic acid. So they saw ur sac and yolk?

Jessica yes i used opks (digital pks) and got pregnant cd 21 i assume... I am used to ovulating cd 14-15 but thanks to cb and first response yes/no we dtd right day. Doctor here goes by LMP so now i have to prove them i know im a week early with my edd.... I want it to be moved to june 7-8 thats more ideal for when i ovulated


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Laura wow your body must produce many nutrients it needs. Good thing for folic acid. So they saw ur sac and yolk?
> 
> Jessica yes i used opks (digital pks) and got pregnant cd 21 i assume... I am used to ovulating cd 14-15 but thanks to cb and first response yes/no we dtd right day. Doctor here goes by LMP so now i have to prove them i know im a week early with my edd.... I want it to be moved to june 7-8 thats more ideal for when i ovulated

Wow Jen, so that explains your low hcg levels at the beginning, you were barely 4 weeks, since you oved late. I hope this gives us some peace of mind. I am thinking I oved late too, and me and hubby didn't bd enough :dohh:. But, I learned my lesson this month. I am going to buy the opk, the first response yes/no kit. I want to foolproof this month!


----------



## lilesMom

jen u couldnt amke out anything, it was just a little lump ha ha
but it was in the right place :) so thats good :) u gonna go for U/s


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jen thats cool how u know exactly when u concieved, bet ur dates r right not ur docs xx.


----------



## lilesMom

angel i posted at same time so LIKE :) ha ha
my scan is 2 weeks today , il be over 7 weeks so im hoping they get heartbeat but ive tilted uterus so may not , god il be worried if they dont even though i know they might not :) im annoying myself today , im being a moany minnie tonight. 
im mentally slaping myself saying snap out of it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah angel , i take it cos my bro and Sil had a baby with ananchephely, its a genetic thing caused by a mix of both parents genes, chances me and OH both have it are tiny, but cos my bro has the gene i could too, so super folic acid helps combat it if there is a problem . so its a just in case :) it causes the babies brain to not develop properly and the baby only lives for few hrs if u go to full term, they had one little girl with it, she only lived a few hrs. :cry: so sad but thank gor they have 3 healthy kids and she is the Sil due within 2 days of when lile should be so i cant begrudge them their healthy LO :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Quick question, I need some advice. What brand of prenatals and dha do you take? And which in your opinion is the best prenatals? And 800 of folic acid or 1,000 mg? Will it hurt to take more? Do we need more than 800? Doctors never gave me any info. :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

i feel a bit ashamed of myself today, im a bit bitter :)
i ws being jealous of my Sil , she has had more than her share of ttc heartbreak so i gotta snap out of it and be happy for um and not think of lile when i hear of her and her bump :) :) 
i also was so mad at my mom cos i said i wasnt tellin anymore people till after the scan and id wait and see what they say to me then. she said, sure its not the end of the world whatever they say anyway. 
i felt like she had kicked me, but looking back on it she prob meant id get through is whatever it was cos my mom isnt that mean :) :) 
im too sensitive and id say she was lost for words 
this typing is like therapy ha ha x


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Quick question, I need some advice. What brand of prenatals and dha do you take? And which in your opinion is the best prenatals? And 800 of folic acid or 1,000 mg? Will it hurt to take more? Do we need more than 800? Doctors never gave me any info. :growlmad:

people without a reason to need only take 400Ug a day hon. i take 5000ug or 5 mg for the reasons i explained above, if u have no family history then 400 is enough :) most preg vits will have it in um anyway. 
until recently i swore by vits supplements but i have done a uturn :)
all docs i have seen recently and liver speacialist all say they are no good to u really, that u need to get ur vits and minerals from food (bar folic acid :) ) 
but each to their own, before my liver started playing up i always took vits . but i wont be recommneding um to anyone in future. 
my copper levels were up a bit , but my prenatal had copper in it so i dont know if it caused it but it def didnt help :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and jessica it doesnt hurt to take more folic acid, its awater soluble vit so u pee out excess. dont take any vits with vit a in it, eating foods with it is fine but too much in a supplement is harmfull to baby.
they also recommmend gettin vit d :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jessica i was gonna do angel cards for myself and i said while i was talkin to u, id pull 3 for u, hope u dont mind, i donno if u have interest or not :) if not let me know and i wont do it again x

1) Ground yourself : if you have been feeling spacey, confused or forgetfull this card speaks to the reason. a balance is needed between a focus on spirit and a focus on earth. ground urself by gardening, working with flower essences and adjust ur life style and diet so that they support mental and physical awareness. 

2) Play : its time to set aside work for a while , dont worry angels will look after ur responsibilities. playfullness , gaiety and laughter will lift ur spirit so u can return to work renewed. 

3) Listen : quiet ur mind and listen to angels gentle reassurance that all has been taken care of. stay in a quiet state without worrying how ur desire will be fulfilled,just trust that it will . dont allow stress to block u listening to the angels . 

hope this is ok for u. im not being pushy bout angels and stuff . i do believe but i dont think every1 should believe what i believe :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel u have any interest in angel cards ?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica i was gonna do angel cards for myself and i said while i was talkin to u, id pull 3 for u, hope u dont mind, i donno if u have interest or not :) if not let me know and i wont do it again x
> 
> 1) Ground yourself : if you have been feeling spacey, confused or forgetfull this card speaks to the reason. a balance is needed between a focus on spirit and a focus on earth. ground urself by gardening, working with flower essences and adjust ur life style and diet so that they support mental and physical awareness.
> 
> 2) Play : its time to set aside work for a while , dont worry angels will look after ur responsibilities. playfullness , gaiety and laughter will lift ur spirit so u can return to work renewed.
> 
> 3) Listen : quiet ur mind and listen to angels gentle reassurance that all has been taken care of. stay in a quiet state without worrying how ur desire will be fulfilled,just trust that it will . dont allow stress to block u listening to the angels .
> 
> hope this is ok for u. im not being pushy bout angels and stuff . i do believe but i dont think every1 should believe what i believe :) xx

Thanks Laura, that really helped a lot. What is funny as while you sent me this message I was researching flower essences. hehe. I need all of that advice, ground myself, play and listen... everything that I haven not done. What are Angel cards though? Sounds very helpful. Thank u so much!


----------



## lilesMom

jessica that is so cool, :) i picked up the cards to do my own while waiting for ye to type and i just thought i should do urs :)
u can get loads of diff packs, u just pick whatever packs ur drawn to, i have 5 diff ones but i have a fave pack that i used for u :) there are different ways of picking cards, like layouts and stuff but i aways just go with my gut and shuffle them and pick out cards and then turn um over and read the explanation in the book that comes with um. 
i do angel cards all the time for myself , i love um :)

angel il do urs now hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel here are ur 3 :) 

1) daydream : relax and open ur mind to recieving without directing ur thoughts, just notice any feeling, dreams or ideas as if u were watching a movie. this is the set of creativity. give urself permission to relax and let go. try something new u have always wanted to do, brain storm with urself or others for new ideas . 

2) Notice the signs: the signs we have been sending u are heaven sent, we drop feathers, coins, and other signs in ur path to remind u that u r never alone. look out for anything repetitive that u may notice, it is sign from angels. your departed loved ones r saying 'hello, i love u' :)

3) Assertiveness : this situation can be resolved with gentleness and with love as requested , yet there is also a need for strength and truthfullness with the other people involved. we will stand right behind u as you speak ur truth guiding u and giving u strength. 
were u feeling victimised by something, it wil only change if you speak ur truth and clearly communicate ur needs. tell the truth to urself and others. 

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

aw wow now i remember why i love angel cards so much :) xx
im in a great mood again after those readings :)
i saw the biggest rainbow today, it was the fattest rainbow i ever saw, we will all be ok and be the proudest mommies showing off our pics of LOs in times to come ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if any of ye want um done just ask, i hate being pushy with um but have no prob doin um, love and :dust: x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

not at all hon , u can never jinx a message from ur angels xx share away :) x


----------



## lilesMom

natasha and danni just to let ye know when catchin up, we miss ye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Super! I'll be putting in a weekly Tuesday request...it'll pair nicely with acupuncture! Hehehe! 

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

sounds good :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed , its past my bed time :) :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

nt angel x


----------



## Storked

So many pages! *faints*

Jessica, is your hubby nosy? I swear men are so damned nosy!
Don't be sorry to post negative things- we can't be happy all the time. That is just reality and you will benefit from opening up to us about it. That is what we are here for :flower:
And apathy towards people (and pride as well) is a huge problem. I think that coldness is like saying that you, as a person, aren't worthy of their emotions. And who can feel good about that? Hopefully he recognizes that those things are bad and finds the will to want to change for the benefit of his spouse and family.
And you are right, this is such a cozy great of wonderful ladies. Far but still close :)
Prenatals: I take the Nature Made ones but I get my DHA from the Vitamin Shoppe. I have no idea on the dosage of my frolic acid though.

Laura, you are so sweet. I love you :)
I love the show 21 Jump Street. Watched it all the time as a kid hehe
Hopefully you get to hear a HB to soothe you honey.*
And Laura, you aren't sensitive per se. You are pregnant and feeling vulnerable again. Nothing wrong with that!
And I love when you do angel cards :)

Amy, he was just getting excited hehe. Spain would be amazing. Every time Anthony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmern go there I get excited :)
Oh and Amy, you should put a book on your wishlist called Travel With Baby. Gets good reviews. I will get it eventually and let you know!

Angel, I am always afraid to tell people how much of a chore I think showering is. Don't want them to think that I don't care about being clean and smelling good. But you completely understood :D
How do you like Virginia? My parents lived there and miss it
Oh and does acupuncture hurt? Curious :)
Running! How can you stand it? Hehe I have asthma and that is something I just haven't mastered with it. But I do other types of cardio that my friends who run find exhausting. Which makes me feel good, just like I am sure they feel good when I wheeze and get red-faced trying to keep up with them hehe

Hi Danni!

Jen, so glad that being demanding worked! Not sure about the ultrasound bit though. Whatever you think is best :)

Angel, schweddy balls was tasty! ;)
And my DH will lecture about things pretty often. Like if I want something and he goes "well baby...that has corn syrup in it" in a snooty voice. Or reminding me that my juice is a lot of calories.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> So many pages! *faints*
> 
> Jessica, is your hubby nosy? I swear men are so damned nosy!
> Don't be sorry to post negative things- we can't be happy all the time. That is just reality and you will benefit from opening up to us about it. That is what we are here for :flower:
> And apathy towards people (and pride as well) is a huge problem. I think that coldness is like saying that you, as a person, aren't worthy of their emotions. And who can feel good about that? Hopefully he recognizes that those things are bad and finds the will to want to change for the benefit of his spouse and family.
> And you are right, this is such a cozy great of wonderful ladies. Far but still close :)
> Prenatals: I take the Nature Made ones but I get my DHA from the Vitamin Shoppe. I have no idea on the dosage of my frolic acid though.
> 
> Laura, you are so sweet. I love you :)
> I love the show 21 Jump Street. Watched it all the time as a kid hehe
> Hopefully you get to hear a HB to soothe you honey.*
> And Laura, you aren't sensitive per se. You are pregnant and feeling vulnerable again. Nothing wrong with that!
> And I love when you do angel cards :)
> 
> Amy, he was just getting excited hehe. Spain would be amazing. Every time Anthony Bourdain or Andrew Zimmern go there I get excited :)
> Oh and Amy, you should put a book on your wishlist called Travel With Baby. Gets good reviews. I will get it eventually and let you know!
> 
> Angel, I am always afraid to tell people how much of a chore I think showering is. Don't want them to think that I don't care about being clean and smelling good. But you completely understood :D
> How do you like Virginia? My parents lived there and miss it
> Oh and does acupuncture hurt? Curious :)
> Running! How can you stand it? Hehe I have asthma and that is something I just haven't mastered with it. But I do other types of cardio that my friends who run find exhausting. Which makes me feel good, just like I am sure they feel good when I wheeze and get red-faced trying to keep up with them hehe
> 
> Hi Danni!
> 
> Jen, so glad that being demanding worked! Not sure about the ultrasound bit though. Whatever you think is best :)
> 
> Angel, schweddy balls was tasty! ;)
> And my DH will lecture about things pretty often. Like if I want something and he goes "well baby...that has corn syrup in it" in a snooty voice. Or reminding me that my juice is a lot of calories.

wow Bethany I wished we lived closer. I also have asthma as well as my youngest. And as far as apathy goes, not a lot of people seem to understand my situation when I tell them. Because at least from the Hispanic side, they say as long as he doesn't cheat on you, and he provides for his family, doesn't verbally abuse, he is some great guy. So if I tell them he is emotionally cold, they look at me like I am crazy or something. Like I am unworthy to complain because he doesn't have some mistress somewhere. My mom told me I should of married a gringo. hehe. She is from El Salvador, and men over there on a whole are cheaters. Sure you have your good faithful men, but there are few and hard to find. Being a womanizer is like a way of life over there. I hardly understand it. That is why my mom came here and found a good 'ole American man. My dad was a wonderful father with great values. He was very affectionate too. So what do I go and find, a man who has issues with affection. lol. Oh well, all I can do is stop enabling him and pray that he changes.


----------



## Storked

It would be nice if we lived closer. I am actually introverted too and a homebody to boot so I would never nag you into spending all your time with me, promise :)
My exhusband was Puerto Rican. He was very cold. And his family seemed to think every time his brothers whore around or cheated on the latest wife that it was just hilarious. Can't say I saw the humor. But the apathy is a problem because when you are married the last thing you need is emotional barriers. And when you are hurting from a loss, you don't need to feel like your spouse doesn't find you or your pain worthy of his acknowledgement. It makes it so much harder on you :hugs: hopefully he straightens out soon!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Quick question, I need some advice. What brand of prenatals and dha do you take? And which in your opinion is the best prenatals? And 800 of folic acid or 1,000 mg? Will it hurt to take more? Do we need more than 800? Doctors never gave me any info. :growlmad:

Nature made prenatal the one with Dha :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Me me! I have the cards but my book snt here yet :(


----------



## mommylov

Awe Bethany, love the new sig! 

Just wanted to come on and say good night to you girls! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Thanks! :D
I figured I will color mine when I get on the comp, like you girls did :D
Nighty night!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> I know the jury is still out on vitamins, but I've been taking Whole Food (real food derived vits) or Xymogen Prenatal Essentials. True what Laura said, the best way for your body to absorb vitamins is through your diet.

Thank u so much Angel! I am researching the whole Food vitamins right now! I never realized the difference between the organic vitamins and crap I have been taking. I learn something everyday from you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> It would be nice if we lived closer. I am actually introverted too and a homebody to boot so I would never nag you into spending all your time with me, promise :)
> My exhusband was Puerto Rican. He was very cold. And his family seemed to think every time his brothers whore around or cheated on the latest wife that it was just hilarious. Can't say I saw the humor. But the apathy is a problem because when you are married the last thing you need is emotional barriers. And when you are hurting from a loss, you don't need to feel like your spouse doesn't find you or your pain worthy of his acknowledgement. It makes it so much harder on you :hugs: hopefully he straightens out soon!

Yeah, he better straighten out soon. hehe. Or bd time is gonna be put on hold. lol. Just kidding, I need those swimmers. :blush: About your exs family... gosh what a nightmare. There is no humor in infidelity. I hope his mother was at least against her sons doing that! I would be so mad at my son if he treated his wife that way! Being cheated on hurts so badly! And on him being cold, good thing you are not with him anymore. How long were you married to him for? I am so happy for you that now you found a good man for you!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Awe Bethany, love the new sig!
> 
> Just wanted to come on and say good night to you girls! :hugs:

Goodnight Amy, Here's to another month of ttc, I hope this is our lucky month!


----------



## jen435

Good morning ladies! Its 6:40am and im waiting at the lab. They are packed! Hope im seen before 730 since i have work... :)

I take centrum prenatal vitamin with dha... They make me vomit now that im pregnant if taken with water :) must be working lol i take em with juice now at bedtime...figure that one. It works better :)

5pm where are you???? Tooo many hours away but thankful to work as long as my schedule is no nitrous and limited radiation :) one can pray right?

:dust: have a great day ladies!


----------



## jen435

Bethany i second amy great sig!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, don't you wish that you could just take the whiny husband out of the TTC picture? My husband doesn't whine but sometimes I'd just rather have a turkey baster and a cup full of sperm in my hands. Then you don't have to beg and charm and work your butt off to get what you want :)
Ex's family...their mother was more disappointed at first but over time she just blamed the girls for her sons cheating. Only one of them made her sad and that was the Mormon wife that the oldest one cheated on- she had really loved that girl like a daughter.
Being cheated on does hurt. My dad did it to my mother and my ex to me :(
We were married 4 years by the time of our divorce but had been together years before that. He'd been my high school sweetheart.
I sank into a depression when it was over but I think it was meant to be because then I started dating my husband. Who I have known longer and is amazing :)
How did you meet you hubby? :flower:

Jen, thanks! I couldn't remember everyone's screen names so put what we call each other :D
Hope you get seen soon and that the day flies by! And you gagging on your pills is a great sign hehe!

AFM: cat has started to meow and be generally loud about an hour before we wake up. No idea what to do. May need to get him a companion cat and hope they entertain each other.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/tp.jpg

For smiles! Which are you guys? :D


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany :) im a much happier lady today, i just realised i still have lots of preg symptoms and things r goin ok for now so that is all can ask for and hope it continues :) thanks for reassurance :) 
have a new fave dinner, white fish with stir fry veg and beans, yummy and sooo filling. :)

jessica it is hard to find a good man, no one is perfect unfortunately, :) i know my OH has his flaws but he is a good decent guy and i know i too have equal flaws but we just learn to work around it :) xxxxxxxx
our Oh s sound a bit alike bethany and jessica, genuinely good and nice but a bit crap at dealing with emotions and talking :) oh well we cant have everything. least my OH has a nice bum , (joke, but he does , ha ha )


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/tp.jpg
> 
> For smiles! Which are you guys? :D


HAHAHAHAA! Well, my bathroom and guest are traditionally top left box...sometimes my husbands bathroom is the bottom left, but because I refuse to hang it for him! I don't use his bathroom, so I don't want to be bothered with it! 

Jen, fx for rising betas and lovely hormone levels!

(PS love the signature too! xoxo. PSS About showers, it takes me an hour to get ready, so it takes an act of congress to get me motivated (or DH coming home for lunch)!

Happy Hump Day!

I'm off to make sure my eggy dropped!


----------



## lilesMom

il do ur cards there now amy xxxx
il just finish my catch up first xx

bethany i didnt notice till amy drew my attention to it but <3

jen best o luck sweetie , it will go great xxxxxx

bethany how awfull, what a dumb man to cheat on u, he isnt gonna find better than u xxxxxxx but ur right its better cos u have ur hubby now and he is a million times nicer xxxxxxxxx big hugs xx

my meow went through a phase of that, when he was doin it i used to pull him under the blankets and rub him and he usually either settled down cos only wanted attention or he wriggled away and ran cos didnt wanna be caught, :) it got him out of that habit anyway ha ha. and i got cuddles, forced or not ha ha
whoops loo roll says im most likely male ha ha

angel hurray for eggy and hurray for good doc , monitoring xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon, heres some cards for u :)

1) Exercise is key : being active is a key component to life and health. even if schedule gets in the way try and find alternative exercise. get outdoors in the fresh air adn sun for optimal health. exercise will help u reduce stress level and give u more energy. 

2)Increased energy : your energy is increasing as a result of recent positive change. this is ur validation that ur current path is ur right one. energy levels are vital to health and healing. energy healing work can be helpfull for this situation . eat a high energy diet and avoid food and drink that drain you. call on archangel micheal for help to clean ur energy . 

3) Child : u care deeply about children and they readily respond to ur love. all children even ur inner child need love. have chldren been on ur mind lately, this card says that what ur considering is valid. a child in heaven is saying 'i love u' and pregnancy or adoption may be a part of ur life. 

4)Assertiveness :) (see angels expanation too ) in short it means u need to speak the truth gently and with confidence . communicate ur needs to others ina situation where u feel victimised. :)


the first 2 are from my healing with the angels pack and the second 2 are from the same pack as i used with the girls. 
have u been tired lately r changed food or exercise? 
its good news, i kept gettin the child card for few weeks before my bfp xxxxxxxxxxx
id say assertiveness might be colleaguezilla, would u try saying something like 'let me finish my story woman ha ha' if she interupts u again? nice and jokey but she doesnt get to ride over u all the time? if u think it might work x

:dust: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i couldnt leave u out :)

ooohhh i excited by ur first card :) its another i got loads the week of my bfp xx

1) Family : this situation is rooted in an emotional experience with a family memeber that we can help u heal , in your mind and heart surround this person and urself with calming blue light and many angels. be open to the gifts of this situation adn feel the peace. a new addition to ur family is entering. release old unwanted hurts and forgive urself and ur family. 

2) Steady progress : we acknowledge u for the progress u have made in rememberin love in ur daily activities. we can clearly see ur contribution to the world through your thoughts, feelings and actions of love. your r ont he right path even if it feels u r moving slowly. 

3) See only love : look for the love and goodness in evryone and every situation, including in urself. your resolute focus on love brings healing in undreamed of ways. forgve and release any anger r hurt to the angels. affirm what u desire instead of what u fear. 

they are lovely cards chick, all good :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen if you want cards just let me know, dont wanna force um on anyone xxxx
best o luck today x


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/tp.jpg
> 
> For smiles! Which are you guys? :D

LOL!!!! I love this!! All three bathrooms are top left. Im VERY anal about that! Hahah, anal.. sorry had an immature moment... toilet paper/anal... ok sorry! lol How are you doing this morning hun??

Jen, Hope they get to you soon hun!! Let us know how it goes!

Laura, sooo glad you are feeling good and pg are nice and strong hun!

Angel, fx your eggy dropped!!!!

Jessica, Natasha, Horsey, Danni, and anyone I missed... :wave:

Daily dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy hon, heres some cards for u :)
> 
> 1) Exercise is key : being active is a key component to life and health. even if schedule gets in the way try and find alternative exercise. get outdoors in the fresh air adn sun for optimal health. exercise will help u reduce stress level and give u more energy.
> 
> 2)Increased energy : your energy is increasing as a result of recent positive change. this is ur validation that ur current path is ur right one. energy levels are vital to health and healing. energy healing work can be helpfull for this situation . eat a high energy diet and avoid food and drink that drain you. call on archangel micheal for help to clean ur energy .
> 
> 3) Child : u care deeply about children and they readily respond to ur love. all children even ur inner child need love. have chldren been on ur mind lately, this card says that what ur considering is valid. a child in heaven is saying 'i love u' and pregnancy or adoption may be a part of ur life.
> 
> 4)Assertiveness :) (see angels expanation too ) in short it means u need to speak the truth gently and with confidence . communicate ur needs to others ina situation where u feel victimised. :)
> 
> 
> the first 2 are from my healing with the angels pack and the second 2 are from the same pack as i used with the girls.
> have u been tired lately r changed food or exercise?
> its good news, i kept gettin the child card for few weeks before my bfp xxxxxxxxxxx
> id say assertiveness might be colleaguezilla, would u try saying something like 'let me finish my story woman ha ha' if she interupts u again? nice and jokey but she doesnt get to ride over u all the time? if u think it might work x
> 
> :dust:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

All I have to say is... WOW!

These are sooo dead on! Yes, I have been REALLY tired lately. I was doing great for a while with going to the gym and swimming but then I stopped with all the different things I had going on between people visiting and my emotional state of mind. I really have been fearful lately of the idea of never having a lo. I keep thinking "what if it doesnt happen" I would just be so devestated. Although I have had these fears, after I got my bfn and af came, I felt this wave of pos energy come over me and thought maybe Oct is going to be the month! In regards to colleguezilla, she has been fine yesterday and today but Im sure that has to do with the fact that she is leaving Fri morning for her trip. I have been told that I can be a very submissive person when it comes to people like her. Im not good at hiding my feelings so you def know when something is wrong but at the same time I dont really confront or get into arguments. I tend to keep things pretty zen and just walk away from situations like that. My last boss actually told me during one of my reviews that she wanted me to stand up for myself more and have a stronger back bone and that Im too nice. I dont know that I believe that but thats what Ive been told. So all these cards you pulled hit the nail right on the head for me! Thank you so much for doing that, it really made my day! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh Bethany, we had the same issue with our little Spaz. He was ok when we first had him for the first month or so. We use to have a mirror glass sliding door on our closet in our apt and he starting playing with himself and a few times ran into the mirror. He just looked so sad when he realized it wasnt another kitty he was playing with so thats when we got Leo. They had a hard time adjusting the first 3 weeks (More so Spaz than Leo) but now they go everywhere together. Its soo cute.. Leo is so the little brother and when they are both laying down and Spaz decides he wants to walk around or go down in the basement, Leo follows and does the same thing. Or if Spaz goes to get a drink of water, Leo does too.. too cute! <3
 



Attached Files:







Leo and Spaz 1.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :howdy:

Amy I loved Laura doing the cards for me! :flow: My Granny passed away a year ago and DH's mother 17 years ago this past weekend. Funny how we've prayed together to them and now these signs! Gave me chills! Again today I looked up and the clock read 11:11 and I just smiled! 

Jen will you get the results today? 

My Dr visit went well. She is pretty sure I ovulated since there is only a shadow left where the dominant follie was. I am not getting my hopes up though. Even with DH coming back on the 26th, I went ahead and got the kit (aka nondescript white bag with specimen cup) for :spermy: deposit! Dr said because this is my 1st cycle we don't know for sure what second one will be like and what If I ovulate early while he is away? Playing it safe with my back up plan! :cold: + :spermy:= Operation Angel Wants her Rainbow! So next Wed at 10dpo they'll draw betas, if not pg, then Thursday DH's swimmers will be frozen! (Bethany, something else we can freeze! I asked if i could freeze 'em at home and she said no :wacko: I tried!) How likely are the bloods on 10dpo to show hcg?

Laura glad today is better!


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany hope some stuff these ladies.said help u with your kitty issue. I only have a dog and he loves sleep and to play but when we awake. Maybe a companion would help? Esp once u have a baby. 

Bloodwork was finished by 715 :) another 4 1/2-5 hrs left of work. Tom is my friday again. Dont like to say it but i think one office chucked me bc im pregnant. Ill try to get the office back to temp again after the pregnacy. Sad some offices are that way.

Dh and i hopefully are celebratin out anniversary this weekend. Im very excited. I want to go to country junction pumpkin picking and. Then to dinner and a movie monday. Hopefully we can. I have tons of coupons so itll be a cheap fun dates.

Back to work... <3 hope your all havin a good day! Oh amd laura any time ill love for u to pull some angel cards for me! Thanks!


----------



## jen435

Angel fxd for that bfp! I was 12dpo maybe with my hcg 14... So maybe possible... 

:dust: love they can be freezed!


----------



## jen435

As for results not sure :/ probably friday since i cant have my phone with me at work... Boo


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are feeling vulnerable right now. So don't blame yourself for being hormonal because you are just hormonal, you are probably a tad *(or more) worried about your baby. Which will happen to us all when we join you and Jen :flower:
You can always come here to talk about getting upset or things like that! Doesn't make you an unhappy girl. But talking to us can make you happier :hugs:
And men aren't perfect. And if there is one that is then he would probably annoy me :)
Thanks for complimenting my signature :D I never hear from my former TTC buddies so time to put my real buddies on there!
Hehe you are mostly like male ROFL!
This morning my husband just threw kitty in the bathroom and closed the door. :-/ he wants attention but on his terms. He must be going through a brat phase.
Thanks for the cards Laura. I love em and they are always spot on! :hugs:

Angel, I am top left too! You had to give DH his own bathroom? :D
It is ok- my DH has TWO closets of his own. Weird man.
Thanks for complimenting my signature :happydance:
You know, I'd suggest that maybe we give baths a try but I just hate the thought of sitting in my own dirt. And bet hair build up would be cray cray!
Yay I hope eggy dropped!

Amy, I am "anal" about my TP too! ;) have you ever used someone's bathroom and changed it? Guilty here!
Be assertive girl! I don't think that you are submissive, just that you don't want to involve yourself in situations that may escalate into drama that will make situations that are already stressful all the more so :) and THAT is just being cautious and wise!
I will suggest another cat to DH. When we did laundry the other night we saw our cats doppelgänger and tried to coax it into coming home with us with no luck. So think we want another :)

Jen, that is sad that they would discriminate against you :(
Your date plans sound great! Hope it all happens :D
Hope those results come quick :hugs:

Guys I have been a lazy bum all day. I haven't even gotten myself a drink or eaten anything. Just slept. Darned cat. Now I am on the couch and he is sleeping beside me like he did as a kitten. He does like to be near mommy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany. Too funny bathing in your own dirt! So you'd have to shower, then bathe...prob not worth the effort. Haha! 

DH not too thrilled about the freezing :spermy: prospect...it's not like HE is going to feel it! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Angel, it can be done. It is work and you get pruney but fun :)
Why are DHs so weird about their fish sometimes? They don't mind the mouth but the cup for freezing is wycked and ebyll? :p


----------



## Storked

I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:

If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?

Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:
> 
> If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?
> 
> Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)

hmmm I would go to Paris. Find a beautiful hotel, explore the city and eat my heart out (some nice exotic cheeses and wines hehe.). lol. As for an alias a nice French name, like Adrienne. 

Sorry about what you went through with the ex. :( :growlmad: . I am so glad you got away from him and have a much better life now. I was also cheated on from right to left by my first love. He was/is a VERY bad guy. I was very young and naive. I have been married to my hubby now for 7 years and been together for just about 10 years. Oh and so sorry about what your mother had to go through too.:( But I am sure she is very happy that you got away from the ex and now have found a good man! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany. Too funny bathing in your own dirt! So you'd have to shower, then bathe...prob not worth the effort. Haha!
> 
> DH not too thrilled about the freezing :spermy: prospect...it's not like HE is going to feel it! :haha:

So there is a way to freeze them on your own? Or is this done at the docs office? I like the sound of this prospect, it is a good back up plan. In case the hubby is not around when you need his swimmers. hehe.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Aww bethany hope some stuff these ladies.said help u with your kitty issue. I only have a dog and he loves sleep and to play but when we awake. Maybe a companion would help? Esp once u have a baby.
> 
> Bloodwork was finished by 715 :) another 4 1/2-5 hrs left of work. Tom is my friday again. Dont like to say it but i think one office chucked me bc im pregnant. Ill try to get the office back to temp again after the pregnacy. Sad some offices are that way.
> 
> Dh and i hopefully are celebratin out anniversary this weekend. Im very excited. I want to go to country junction pumpkin picking and. Then to dinner and a movie monday. Hopefully we can. I have tons of coupons so itll be a cheap fun dates.
> 
> Back to work... <3 hope your all havin a good day! Oh amd laura any time ill love for u to pull some angel cards for me! Thanks!

FX all your blood work comes about fantastic! And even though this a little early, Happy Anniversary!! Oh and since we are on a budget here, there are plenty of amazing things you can do together for less!! And it is just as fun!


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:
> 
> If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?
> 
> Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)
> 
> hmmm I would go to Paris. Find a beautiful hotel, explore the city and eat my heart out (some nice exotic cheeses and wines hehe.). lol. As for an alias a nice French name, like Adrienne.
> 
> Sorry about what you went through with the ex. :( :growlmad: . I am so glad you got away from him and have a much better life now. I was also cheated on from right to left by my first love. He was/is a VERY bad guy. I was very young and naive. I have been married to my hubby now for 7 years and been together for just about 10 years. Oh and so sorry about what your mother had to go through too.:( But I am sure she is very happy that you got away from the ex and now have found a good man! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Adrienne! I like it :D yummy cheeses, fun shopping and great music (I listen to French rock myself :) ) 
You and me are both ladies who are better off! Relationships are always hard but we did get pretty good guys out of it didn't we? Reminding ourselves from that may stop us from beating the hell out them :D


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> [All I have to say is... WOW!
> 
> These are sooo dead on! Yes, I have been REALLY tired lately. I was doing great for a while with going to the gym and swimming but then I stopped with all the different things I had going on between people visiting and my emotional state of mind. I really have been fearful lately of the idea of never having a lo. I keep thinking "what if it doesnt happen" I would just be so devestated. Although I have had these fears, after I got my bfn and af came, I felt this wave of pos energy come over me and thought maybe Oct is going to be the month! In regards to colleguezilla, she has been fine yesterday and today but Im sure that has to do with the fact that she is leaving Fri morning for her trip. I have been told that I can be a very submissive person when it comes to people like her. Im not good at hiding my feelings so you def know when something is wrong but at the same time I dont really confront or get into arguments. I tend to keep things pretty zen and just walk away from situations like that. My last boss actually told me during one of my reviews that she wanted me to stand up for myself more and have a stronger back bone and that Im too nice. I dont know that I believe that but thats what Ive been told. So all these cards you pulled hit the nail right on the head for me! Thank you so much for doing that, it really made my day! :hugs:

i love when they work out well :) there is nothing wrong with being nice amy, thats why we like u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im the same i hate confrontation and il always apologise first cos i hate being cross :) lifes too short xxx
it will happen for u honey xxxx but its nice to have confirmation xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi ladies! :howdy:
> 
> Amy I loved Laura doing the cards for me! :flow: My Granny passed away a year ago and DH's mother 17 years ago this past weekend. Funny how we've prayed together to them and now these signs! Gave me chills! Again today I looked up and the clock read 11:11 and I just smiled!
> 
> Jen will you get the results today?
> 
> My Dr visit went well. She is pretty sure I ovulated since there is only a shadow left where the dominant follie was. I am not getting my hopes up though. Even with DH coming back on the 26th, I went ahead and got the kit (aka nondescript white bag with specimen cup) for :spermy: deposit! Dr said because this is my 1st cycle we don't know for sure what second one will be like and what If I ovulate early while he is away? Playing it safe with my back up plan! :cold: + :spermy:= Operation Angel Wants her Rainbow! So next Wed at 10dpo they'll draw betas, if not pg, then Thursday DH's swimmers will be frozen! (Bethany, something else we can freeze! I asked if i could freeze 'em at home and she said no :wacko: I tried!) How likely are the bloods on 10dpo to show hcg?
> 
> Laura glad today is better!

angel im skitting laughing , i love how u put things :)
hurray for covering all bases :) ur docs are great, i may have to move there if god forbid i have to ttc again. :) xx
thats lovely about ur granny, were u close? u must of been since u obvs care about her and her for u to give u signs xxxxx
hurray for cold spermies :) thats one to tell the grankids ha ha xxxxxxxx
ur so right babe, i would so do the same . but hopefully no need for it cos u will hopefully get ur bfp in mean time xxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## Storked

Aw Angel reckon that we would need a special freezer? :) or they don't trust us with sperm ;)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Aww bethany hope some stuff these ladies.said help u with your kitty issue. I only have a dog and he loves sleep and to play but when we awake. Maybe a companion would help? Esp once u have a baby.
> 
> Bloodwork was finished by 715 :) another 4 1/2-5 hrs left of work. Tom is my friday again. Dont like to say it but i think one office chucked me bc im pregnant. Ill try to get the office back to temp again after the pregnacy. Sad some offices are that way.
> 
> Dh and i hopefully are celebratin out anniversary this weekend. Im very excited. I want to go to country junction pumpkin picking and. Then to dinner and a movie monday. Hopefully we can. I have tons of coupons so itll be a cheap fun dates.
> 
> Back to work... <3 hope your all havin a good day! Oh amd laura any time ill love for u to pull some angel cards for me! Thanks!

argh stupid office, so illegal asses!!!! it be really worth it for ur LO though xxxxxxxxxxx
sounds like nice anniversary plans hon, :) enjoy . 
il do some cards now for u hon, x

1 Go for it : your prayers and positive expectations have been answered. we have been working on this with u and will continue to watch over u and everyone involved. stay on ur present path , it will take u very far indeed. 
the angels reassure u of a positive outcome. 

2) Time to go : the sun sets and rises on each day and its the same with avenues in ur life. see the beauty in each sunset and know the sun will rise again tomoro. endings r merely the start of new begginings. 
surrender and release, call on angel azrael for help with grieving and arch angel micheal for help with courage. 

3 Wedding : marriage signifies a desire to deepen love over time. your wedding day is a testament to your well founded faith in loves power. continually breathe life into that faith and love. keep romance alive , this card is surrounded with love and positive energy so u do not need to worry about its message. you will recieve a romantic or business proposal soon. 


so positve hon :) all good xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> As for results not sure :/ probably friday since i cant have my phone with me at work... Boo

:brat: We really learn patience while ttc or pg, right? Guess its proper prepping for a baby!



Storked said:


> I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:
> 
> If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?
> 
> Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)

Today I'll join Jess in France. I'll go to a private chateau to sunbathe topless! You can call me Duchess (or Kate since we're friends!). :haha: 

That poor girl! I really am just kidding! I am a huge fan and hope those tabloids get what's coming! 



aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> DH not too thrilled about the freezing :spermy: prospect...it's not like HE is going to feel it! :haha:
> 
> So there is a way to freeze them on your own? Or is this done at the docs office? I like the sound of this prospect, it is a good back up plan. In case the hubby is not around when you need his swimmers. hehe.Click to expand...

Def has to be done at the Dr's! At first when she said we can freeze them I was like, what? At home? With my newly frozen veggies? Lol. Turns out they do it! Storage fee is $50 a month (cheaper than diapers!) Fx we don't have to use 'em, but good to know they can be there. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Call you Duchess eh? ;) what is going on with the tabloids? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Aw Angel reckon that we would need a special freezer? :) or they don't trust us with sperm ;)

Hahaha! I envision you trying to figure out how to wash and freeze your DH's :spermy: in your kitchen. Cracking me up! "But honey my bnb friend said we can freeze it!"


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:
 

> Call you Duchess eh? ;) what is going on with the tabloids? :)

Kate Middleton photos of her sunbathing topless were out about 3 weeks ago. Her and the Prince were on vacay.

PS I like Jen's angel cards Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, you are feeling vulnerable right now. So don't blame yourself for being hormonal because you are just hormonal, you are probably a tad *(or more) worried about your baby. Which will happen to us all when we join you and Jen :flower:
> You can always come here to talk about getting upset or things like that! Doesn't make you an unhappy girl. But talking to us can make you happier :hugs:
> And men aren't perfect. And if there is one that is then he would probably annoy me :)
> Thanks for complimenting my signature :D I never hear from my former TTC buddies so time to put my real buddies on there!
> Hehe you are mostly like male ROFL!
> This morning my husband just threw kitty in the bathroom and closed the door. :-/ he wants attention but on his terms. He must be going through a brat phase.
> Thanks for the cards Laura. I love em and they are always spot on! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Guys I have been a lazy bum all day. I haven't even gotten myself a drink or eaten anything. Just slept. Darned cat. Now I am on the couch and he is sleeping beside me like he did as a kitten. He does like to be near mommy :)

thanks sweetie, i was fretting for nothing but was stuck in that phase for a few days, worry will do nothing but upset me so it can feck off :) 
it wont stop anything from happeneing and could cause something bad to happen so im gonna do my utmost to just enjoy my bfp :) xxx cant wait for u to join me, wont be long i think xxxxxx
ur so right if someone was too perfect they just be irritating :)
and ur right talkin to ye def amkes me happier :) 
yeah he will grow out of it, meow had that too, multiply cat age by 5 and thats human age, is he a teenager? :) ( with dogs it by 7 ) :) 
aw my cat is in early 20s and so well behaved now, mostly :) 

lazy days r good and needed :) i often am too busy readin in bed to feed myself ha ha
i had a lovely day, i went to my sis with my 2 fave smallies for a while and then i went to my other sis and god daughter who is a hair dresser and she cut my hair, so happy day :)
i am feeling so much better , i didnt realsie how sicky i feel when around all work chemicals . my sis said it too today she said often when i call up i look awfull and its frst day i look better in a while :) i like :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:
> 
> If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?
> 
> Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)

i would so sailing on great barrier reef, i would go snorkling and rub all the fish :) and then have barbeque fish from the sea :) id be rachael. :)
i have done this and was great , would love it again :) (havent called myself rachael though ha ha )


----------



## lilesMom

how about if you could be anyone or have any profession, (doesnt matter bout qualifications )

id be a singer but i wouldnt tour , i would just make albums that sold loads :) 
maybe id be like the gorillas and have a cartoon character as my 'face' :)


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I want to play a game with you ladies and it is one that I often play with my oldest sister because we are escapists at heart:
> 
> If you could go anywhere today, where to? What would you do? Would you use an alias?
> 
> Mine for today is Barcelona, Spain. I would take pictures of buildings and eat amazing food. And call myself Querida ;)
> 
> hmmm I would go to Paris. Find a beautiful hotel, explore the city and eat my heart out (some nice exotic cheeses and wines hehe.). lol. As for an alias a nice French name, like Adrienne.
> 
> Sorry about what you went through with the ex. :( :growlmad: . I am so glad you got away from him and have a much better life now. I was also cheated on from right to left by my first love. He was/is a VERY bad guy. I was very young and naive. I have been married to my hubby now for 7 years and been together for just about 10 years. Oh and so sorry about what your mother had to go through too.:( But I am sure she is very happy that you got away from the ex and now have found a good man! :hugs:Click to expand...




xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Aw Angel reckon that we would need a special freezer? :) or they don't trust us with sperm ;)
> 
> Hahaha! I envision you trying to figure out how to wash and freeze your DH's :spermy: in your kitchen. Cracking me up! "But honey my bnb friend said we can freeze it!"Click to expand...

Never underestimate my hatred of waiting at the doc's office ;)
Oh topless how scandalous for a European! (no offense meant Laura ;) )


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha bethany, poor girl though they r really hounding her, they wont be happy till she bloody crashes as well. just cos they r famous doesnt mean they dont deserve a life . she seems genuinely nice :)


----------



## Storked

Laura he may be in his teens!
Sounds like you had a great time with family and YAY for haircuts! What is so powerful about hair? I don't know but it can make or break my day heHe


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> ha ha bethany, poor girl though they r really hounding her, they wont be happy till she bloody crashes as well. just cos they r famous doesnt mean they dont deserve a life . she seems genuinely nice :)

Honesty I never see the fascination with British royalty. The Swedish ones are much easier on the eyes (because what else is there to pay attention to? I don't know anything about them as a person)


----------



## lilesMom

and bethany u would prob manage to come up with a home sperm freezing method that works ha ha 
all u need is a little liquid nitrogen :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura he may be in his teens!
> Sounds like you had a great time with family and YAY for haircuts! What is so powerful about hair? I don't know but it can make or break my day heHe

moew had a really bratty phase with loads of biting and scratching if he didnt get his own way :) he bites very rarely now but still will sometimes when vexed :) 
me too, my hair can alter my mood haha was a lovely day :) thanks


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> how about if you could be anyone or have any profession, (doesnt matter bout qualifications )
> 
> id be a singer but i wouldnt tour , i would just make albums that sold loads :)
> maybe id be like the gorillas and have a cartoon character as my 'face' :)

Rachael! Howdy! So where did you do those things and tell me more! :D
What kind of songs would you sing? Would you have a stage name? :flower:

I would host a show on the travel channel. Like No Reservations, where I can travel all over and eat good food and meet fabulous people. And swear occasionally ;)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> ha ha bethany, poor girl though they r really hounding her, they wont be happy till she bloody crashes as well. just cos they r famous doesnt mean they dont deserve a life . she seems genuinely nice :)
> 
> Honesty I never see the fascination with British royalty. The Swedish ones are much easier on the eyes (because what else is there to pay attention to? I don't know anything about them as a person)Click to expand...

i know they dont really do anything but r in all the papers :) 
she seems to be associated with lots o charities though so not too bad :)


----------



## Storked

Haha Laura I couldn't but my husband might since he is Mr. Mad Scientist! But think he would rather have sex than unloading into a cup :D
So tell me more about your hair. Did you just get a trim? Do you like to color it?

My kitty only bites or scratches my husband because that is how they play :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> ha ha bethany, poor girl though they r really hounding her, they wont be happy till she bloody crashes as well. just cos they r famous doesnt mean they dont deserve a life . she seems genuinely nice :)
> 
> Honesty I never see the fascination with British royalty. The Swedish ones are much easier on the eyes (because what else is there to pay attention to? I don't know anything about them as a person)Click to expand...
> 
> i know they dont really do anything but r in all the papers :)
> she seems to be associated with lots o charities though so not too bad :)Click to expand...

I just figure that they all do charities :blush:
In a way, they are celebrities. But I have just always been disinterested in them- my royal scandals come from history books. Those had the bet intrigues (My sister calls this obsession of mine "historical sensationalism") :D

I will say that Kate has a body I would die for!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> how about if you could be anyone or have any profession, (doesnt matter bout qualifications )
> 
> id be a singer but i wouldnt tour , i would just make albums that sold loads :)
> maybe id be like the gorillas and have a cartoon character as my 'face' :)
> 
> Rachael! Howdy! So where did you do those things and tell me more! :D
> What kind of songs would you sing? Would you have a stage name? :flower:
> 
> I would host a show on the travel channel. Like No Reservations, where I can travel all over and eat good food and meet fabulous people. And swear occasionally ;)Click to expand...

i lived in oz for 7.5 months and went on sailing trip up great barrier reef , was AMAZING , one of the few things ive done that lived uo to its rep :) ha ha
ive always loved the name rachael. no clue why , ijust love it :) but have a niece called it so cant use it for LO :) 
i would sing a total mix of songs, one album would be soulfull and strong full of old classics like sittin in the dock of the bay, then next one would be pure gaga :) they wouldnt knwo what hit um :) 
um stage name, something along beyonce lines with her sasha fierce. :) maybe something like ravishing rach ha ha 
good call on the travel show i like a lot. 
what would be ur top 5 places to do a show on


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> how about if you could be anyone or have any profession, (doesnt matter bout qualifications )
> 
> id be a singer but i wouldnt tour , i would just make albums that sold loads :)
> maybe id be like the gorillas and have a cartoon character as my 'face' :)
> 
> Rachael! Howdy! So where did you do those things and tell me more! :D
> What kind of songs would you sing? Would you have a stage name? :flower:
> 
> I would host a show on the travel channel. Like No Reservations, where I can travel all over and eat good food and meet fabulous people. And swear occasionally ;)Click to expand...

I want to play this game! I'd be a trust fund brat from old oil money. I'd take Daddy's yacht and see the world with my closests friends! 
(I was so in awe of a yacht I saw while in Australia, it had a helicopter pad on it!)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> [I just figure that they all do charities :blush:
> In a way, they are celebrities. But I have just always been disinterested in them- my royal scandals come from history books. Those had the bet intrigues (My sister calls this obsession of mine "historical sensationalism") :D
> 
> I will say that Kate has a body I would die for!
> 
> yeah i dont have any interest either really except to feel bad for her she doesnt have much of a life :)
> i know it was way more dramatic with beheadings and the like :)Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> [I want to play this game! I'd be a trust fund brat from old oil money. I'd take Daddy's yacht and see the world with my closests friends!
> (I was so in awe of a yacht I saw while in Australia, it had a helicopter pad on it!)
> 
> id be so rich i would have a helicopter to land onur yacht for big mad parties in the ocean :) what would u take as ur name :)Click to expand...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura you lived in Oz?? How amazing! I only went for 3 weeks and saw sooo much! Hamilton Island was beautiful...diving was breathtaking!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Haha Laura I couldn't but my husband might since he is Mr. Mad Scientist! But think he would rather have sex than unloading into a cup :D
> So tell me more about your hair. Did you just get a trim? Do you like to color it?
> 
> My kitty only bites or scratches my husband because that is how they play :)

ha ha so true , id say that option be more appealing to hubby alright :) 
i just got trim but lots of layers and thinning, i have ridiculously thick hair , it weighs me down :) 
i dont colour my hair anymore , i used to but am allergic to dye too :) sure what arent i allergic to haha . i cant wait to be all my own colour though, im 2 tone at d mo :) :) 
my cat bites me more than OH and yes it is my own fault, i think he thinks im a cat :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh yes, my rockstar friend Rach could land on my yacht! My name would be Veronica or Paisley or Mallory.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura you lived in Oz?? How amazing! I only went for 3 weeks and saw sooo much! Hamilton Island was beautiful...diving was breathtaking!

yeah it has some unreal places hasnt it, i was there 7.5 months but i worked in sydney for 6 months so that bit was good , i love sydney as a place to live, there is aways something to do. its great, but it is too far from home and my job sucked. i worked in traffic control, very good money but yucky boorring job :) was away nearly a yr altogether, we went around the whole world ha ha. did aloop :) we did the east coast before we left oz for 3.5 weeks from brissie to cairns, it is one of the most beautifull places in the whole world. :)

i nearly missed this cos we had so many posts :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh yes, my rockstar friend Rach could land on my yacht! My name would be Veronica or Paisley or Mallory.

would u be like paris hilton and be on the papers and stuff or would u be quietly rich veronica? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, my rockstar friend Rach could land on my yacht! My name would be Veronica or Paisley or Mallory.
> 
> would u be like paris hilton and be on the papers and stuff or would u be quietly rich veronica? :)Click to expand...

I'd like to be the silent rich girl...but everyone knows who I am! I suppose even in my pretend life, I'd have my sister, so she'd be our families Paris! Haha! 

I was in Melbourne, but traveled a ton while there (east coast). I want to go on safari there and see Perth.

Wonder how Natasha is...and Danni.


----------



## Storked

Laura, Oz! How fun! Did your accent start to change a bit? ;)
Would you wear crazy costumes too like Gaga or would your persona change with each album?
Stinky that you can't use Rachael. Maybe something similar but would that be too confusing at family gatherings?
Top five places...
Shanghai, China
Barcelona, Spain
Reykjavik, Iceland
Seattle, Washington (I just love Seattle)
Buenos Aires, Argentina :D
Just remember Laura that Kate signed up for that lifestyle. She will be a tough cookie! And as for beheadings and having spats and declaring war, orgies, downfalls, betrayals, sleeping with your son's betrothed...I love it all!
Does your hair grow quickly? I also hate when y hair has two tones. Oh and do they use special scissors for your hair since it is so thick? Are ponytails quick to fall down?

Angel, I'd do a sailing episode and go stalk you! And catch one of Laura's concerts in...Japan!
Try reading The Motion of the Ocean- it is a travel book that you may like! Helicopter pad on a what- GLAMOROUS!
Mallory sounds like a ritzy trust fund name for sure :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, my rockstar friend Rach could land on my yacht! My name would be Veronica or Paisley or Mallory.
> 
> would u be like paris hilton and be on the papers and stuff or would u be quietly rich veronica? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to be the silent rich girl...but everyone knows who I am! I suppose even in my pretend life, I'd have my sister, so she'd be our families Paris! Haha!
> 
> I was in Melbourne, but traveled a ton while there (east coast). I want to go on safari there and see Perth.
> 
> Wonder how Natasha is...and Danni.Click to expand...

i was just on fb, 
natasha is gettin internet tonight yey but she has af boooo!!!
she should be back soon :)
danni has a coldy fluy thing she thinks. 

oz is really cool but i missed my family too much to stay :) OH wanted to stay, i couldnt get him to leave ireland for 2 yrs and then he wanted to stay :) ha ha


----------



## Storked

Sorry the damn witch got Natasha :(
Hope Danni get to feeling better soon- messaged her the other day that we were all thinking about her


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, Oz! How fun! Did your accent start to change a bit? ;)
> Would you wear crazy costumes too like Gaga or would your persona change with each album?
> Stinky that you can't use Rachael. Maybe something similar but would that be too confusing at family gatherings?
> Top five places...
> Shanghai, China
> Barcelona, Spain
> Reykjavik, Iceland
> Seattle, Washington (I just love Seattle)
> Buenos Aires, Argentina :D
> Just remember Laura that Kate signed up for that lifestyle. She will be a tough cookie! And as for beheadings and having spats and declaring war, orgies, downfalls, betrayals, sleeping with your son's betrothed...I love it all!
> Does your hair grow quickly? I also hate when y hair has two tones. Oh and do they use special scissors for your hair since it is so thick? Are ponytails quick to fall down?
> 
> Angel, I'd do a sailing episode and go stalk you! And catch one of Laura's concerts in...Japan!
> Try reading The Motion of the Ocean- it is a travel book that you may like! Helicopter pad on a what- GLAMOROUS!
> Mallory sounds like a ritzy trust fund name for sure :)

no babe my accent didnt change but my vocab did :) when i rang home they were laughin at some of my Ozisms :) like smoko for a break :) took a bit to lose when i came home :)
id wear crazy stuff, the crazier the better but then when off duty i could go unrecognised cos they wouldnt know me when im normal :) 
although rachael is my god daughter so could name her after her , ummmmm
ive been to barcelona, it is one of the funnest cities :) 

havent been to d rest, iceland is somewhere def on my list, would be beautifull id say. america too, ive only been in La for 3 days , no time to see anything and we were very broke , it was last stop on way home. 
id coincide my visit to the yacht with urs ao we can all party together :)
my hari grows really fast, :) she had about 3 different scissors :)


----------



## lilesMom

was just reading a web site of things u should and shouldnt do while pregnant ( a weird one) but is says i should avoid herpes :) U think? gosh no way ha ha


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> was just reading a web site of things u should and shouldnt do while pregnant ( a weird one) but is says i should avoid herpes :) U think? gosh no way ha ha


Bwahahaha!


----------



## lilesMom

nt nt chicks chat soon x


----------



## Storked

Laura, g'night! I am jealous of how well travelled you are. Should have kept your Ozisms to throw people off :D
Come to Texas and spend some time with my mom. You will come away with some "momisms" such as "...if it harelips the governor!" or "gonna hit the rain locker!" or "feller says.." or "snakeshit!"
You are
My kinda girl of you would love to go all out for your stage self! And think of all the fun makeup and funky jewelry!
What did you enjoy best in Barcelona? Iceland does look lovely :) US is kind of boring I think but I guess I haven't spent a ton of time in the big cities. New York City is fun!
Heck yes we will party on Angel's yacht- it will make the tabloids Duchess ( ;) ) and we shall be famous! Or infamous?
Three scissors? Whoa! Do you have a hard time styling it too, like with curlers are crimping and what not?
Herpes LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dropping in to say g'night ladies! Praying all is well with each of you. 

Amy, Bethany, Jen, Laura, Jessica, Danni, Natasha and Horsey...glad and thankful to have you guys on this journey with me! Looking forward to the day we all get our rainbows! xoxo


----------



## Storked

Goodnight Angel! I am glad to be on this journey with you girls- :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls! Bethany love the sig. :hugs: Even though such horrible tragedies brought us together, I am so glad we all met. I relate so much better to you girls than to people in person. I feel all of you so genuine, and can imagine all of you are so genuine to your loved ones. 

Right now I am just awaiting AF. Getting all the symptoms I usually get right before AF. Oh well, I thought I was going to be super fertile like all of this supposed medical date says. I think everybody is different. And to me, it seems a little more believable that our bodies take a couple of months to regulate and for our cycles to get back to normal. I am not even sure if I OV this month. Slowly but surely all of us will eventually get our miracle babies. :) To Danni and Natasha, hope you girls are doing good. You all are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi girls! Bethany love the sig. :hugs: Even though such horrible tragedies brought us together, I am so glad we all met. I relate so much better to you girls than to people in person. I feel all of you so genuine, and can imagine all of you are so genuine to your loved ones.
> 
> Right now I am just awaiting AF. Getting all the symptoms I usually get right before AF. Oh well, I thought I was going to be super fertile like all of this supposed medical date says. I think everybody is different. And to me, it seems a little more believable that our bodies take a couple of months to regulate and for our cycles to get back to normal. I am not even sure if I OV this month. Slowly but surely all of us will eventually get our miracle babies. :) To Danni and Natasha, hope you girls are doing good. You all are in my thoughts. :hugs:


Thanks Jessica! I feel the exact same- I feel so close to you girls. Loss is a terrible thing but if anything positive can be gleaned from it, it is meetig you girls. Don't know what I would have done without you guys. And getting on here to chat you all up is the brightest part of my day :kiss:
You make so much sense about body recovery! I think it depends on how far along too- I bet those who miscarry earlier are some of the ones who are more fertile right after. My guess anyways. Will you be getting OPKs next cycle to be sure you O? :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Bethany love the sig. :hugs: Even though such horrible tragedies brought us together, I am so glad we all met. I relate so much better to you girls than to people in person. I feel all of you so genuine, and can imagine all of you are so genuine to your loved ones.
> 
> Right now I am just awaiting AF. Getting all the symptoms I usually get right before AF. Oh well, I thought I was going to be super fertile like all of this supposed medical date says. I think everybody is different. And to me, it seems a little more believable that our bodies take a couple of months to regulate and for our cycles to get back to normal. I am not even sure if I OV this month. Slowly but surely all of us will eventually get our miracle babies. :) To Danni and Natasha, hope you girls are doing good. You all are in my thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jessica! I feel the exact same- I feel so close to you girls. Loss is a terrible thing but if anything positive can be gleaned from it, it is meetig you girls. Don't know what I would have done without you guys. And getting on here to chat you all up is the brightest part of my day :kiss:
> You make so much sense about body recovery! I think it depends on how far along too- I bet those who miscarry earlier are some of the ones who are more fertile right after. My guess anyways. Will you be getting OPKs next cycle to be sure you O? :hugs:Click to expand...

I will be using opks this month (probably that first response yes/no kit). I am not looking forward to the stress that the bding is causing though. My husband hasn't been exactly willing with all of this. I am thinking the same about what you said about being fertile. I am thinking I was almost half way through my pregnancy and maybe its just going to take me a little longer than most? Bethany, I miss my baby so much. And my mental and physical health is suffering so much because of it. I keep picturing his little face, cute pouty lips, and tiny feet. I remember him so well, and this is what kills me inside. I am trying so hard to move on and look forward to the future but at times its so hard. And I am sure all of this stress if affecting my fertility. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, g'night! I am jealous of how well travelled you are. Should have kept your Ozisms to throw people off :D
> Come to Texas and spend some time with my mom. You will come away with some "momisms" such as "...if it harelips the governor!" or "gonna hit the rain locker!" or "feller says.." or "snakeshit!"
> You are
> My kinda girl of you would love to go all out for your stage self! And think of all the fun makeup and funky jewelry!
> What did you enjoy best in Barcelona? Iceland does look lovely :) US is kind of boring I think but I guess I haven't spent a ton of time in the big cities. New York City is fun!
> Heck yes we will party on Angel's yacht- it will make the tabloids Duchess ( ;) ) and we shall be famous! Or infamous?
> Three scissors? Whoa! Do you have a hard time styling it too, like with curlers are crimping and what not?
> Herpes LOL

i used to go on 6 hols a yr for a few yrs and travelled for a yr in one go too, im so glad i did it, i love hols :) and i love seeing new places :) 
barcelona was just a really nice city, i went with OH a few yrs back , only for a long weekend. its mainly the nt life, it is such fun, the people are lovely and it stays open all nt. very easy to get around (irish public transport is shocking so thats one of the things i always appreciate when away and i miss my car ha ha ) . nice people, nicer weather most of the time. whats not to like :) i like spanish people too , they are fun and friendly.
have ye been to france? ive been to paris and im sorry tp say lots of the people arent very nice. they r brusque and snobby in a lot of cases. i lived with a french couple onse and he was lovely but she was a night mare, so highly strung and neurotic. nad she used to float around in her silky slip all the time, not good when OH around but he used not like her so not too bad ha ha
ur mom sounds cool :) im not sure what some of them mean though :)
if i come to Us , i mean when i come to US :) texas is on my list unless ur in thailand by that time :) x
id like to get a camper van and drive around Us and south america , maybe when the kids have grown up and i retire :) cso hopefully il be buy the next 18 yrs r so :) r if we win the lotto then before they go to school :) 

i dont really style my hair unless im goin somewhere. 
i dont brush my hair only about once a month cos it gets a bit frizzy and bushy, i use lots of conditioner and run my figers through instead :)
when i am goin out i do upstyles, i do things with plaits and twists and stuff. i dont feel done up with my hair down really :)
i have stubborn hair, it doesnt stay the way u put it , unless it is all tamed with hair clips and hair spray :)
i think we would be slightly more of the infamous on the yacht but thats not a bad thing :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> [
> I will be using opks this month (probably that first response yes/no kit). I am not looking forward to the stress that the bding is causing though. My husband hasn't been exactly willing with all of this. I am thinking the same about what you said about being fertile. I am thinking I was almost half way through my pregnancy and maybe its just going to take me a little longer than most? Bethany, I miss my baby so much. And my mental and physical health is suffering so much because of it. I keep picturing his little face, cute pouty lips, and tiny feet. I remember him so well, and this is what kills me inside. I am trying so hard to move on and look forward to the future but at times its so hard. And I am sure all of this stress if affecting my fertility. :(

i am so glad i found ye all as well, ye keep me sane and cheer me up big time :) xxxx
u r so right hon, ur body needed a little time to recover, i truly believe that anyone who didnt get preg this time wasnt meant to for that reason. if i had been allowed try straight away it might not have happened for me till now anyway. that is so hard having that picture in your head, u will get ur longed for LO which wont replace ur baby but will give u much needed comfort xxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Random Confession: I am secretly glad DH might have to make a "deposit." One cup has the potential for 4 IUI's! If he ever gets fed up ttc, I can ring my RE! I'll have leverage in the bedroom! He'll be competing with himself...I heart Darwinism! :muaha:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Jut played a little catch up... you girls are soo funny with your adventures!!!! I was dying while reading all of it :rofl:

Jessica, I felt the same way hun. Last month was our frist time trying since everything and all these thoughts went through my head because we werent able to conceive on the 1st shot like the last time. So I started thinking about symptoms and cm and all and was going just crazy. Finally got AF and thought Im just going to use an OPK and put my mind at ease so started using mine last night (CD5). I hope the same helps and works for you hun!!

Angel, too funny re dh and his swimmers. He better watch out, he has majoy competetion!!! :rofl:

Laura & Bethany, how are you girlys??

Jen, any updates? Hope your doing well.

Natasha, so sorry af came hun but cant wait to have you back once internet is up and running!

Danni, still thinking about you doll!

My in-laws are coming into town today through the 9th so I may be MIA for a little bit. Daily dust to you girls and I hope everyone is doing great!! Love you wonderful ladies!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## horseypants

xoxo angel, zomg, i love the confession! i totally need to get mine to make a deposit too!

ladies, my chart looks crap today but actually i am feeling totally peachy about it. there's somewhat of an explanation. in case i haven't plugged my journal enough - if you want to hear someone constantly complaining, you can go there and read lol. but seriously. today im cool whatevs :). hugs everyone.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Girls!!!!!!!! Internet is back up and running now! The move went well, we still have stuff everywhere in boxes but cant really do alot til we get our cupboards and wardrobes delivered etc!!! Hope you are all well?! I have a lot to catch up on! Looks like about 40 pages haha!! Ive just got to finish painting the *future* babies room and get it sorted so will have to catch up later but just wanted to pop in and make sure youre all okay!! Actualy missing you guys!! 

Like i say, AF came on Tuesday in full force ( almost as bad as first one post DnC on 10th September :( ) But to be honest im thankful i have so much to do in this house to get it sorted because its taking my mind off the fact AF is here and wont leave me alone and TTC .......and me and DH have actually had fun,loving :sex: this week for the first times in god knows how long! Hoping its a good thing for baby making!! 



Again hope you are all okay do we have any AF's yet? Or more BFPs? Jess did you get your BFP? Horsey? Laura how are you and bump? And you Jen? Bethany how are you?? Everyones else ive missed?! Angel?? HOrsey?? xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Random Confession: I am secretly glad DH might have to make a "deposit." One cup has the potential for 4 IUI's! If he ever gets fed up ttc, I can ring my RE! I'll have leverage in the bedroom! He'll be competing with himself...I heart Darwinism! :muaha:

i like that plan, who needs um eh when u have :spermy: lol


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy , we will miss u for the few days u have visitors xxxxxxxxxxxxx:)
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

horsey glad u r feeling peachy :) xxxxx

natasha hurray for move :) exciting , aw doin up babies room is great :)

u prob have boxes for a good bit, not to worry u have loads o time to sort um out xx
sorry af came but glad ur busy and alright xxxxxxx fx this month xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha
 



Attached Files:







funny.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> ha ha

Laura, this is hilarious!! 

Amy, I hope your in-laws are pleasant. I only have a SIL and well, I've told you guys...she can be a pistol! We do have friends coming in tomorrow, looking forward to this visit. It has certainly helped the time pass quickly!

Horsey. I'm glad we now potentially have the excuse to store his swimmers! Before the topic was taboo...strictly off limits! I'll have to check the journal out!

Welcome back Natasha!! 

:dust: Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Storked

HELLO DEAR FRIENDS! :dust: and happy, healthy pregnancy vibes for you wonderful, strong women!

Jessica, I am so sorry that your husband doesn't understand your strong NEED (and it is a need, not a want. You need it girl.) to replace some of what you lost. To not feel broken. To have something to look forward to instead of just feeling empty. I hope that he won't give you too much trouble. That he will come to understand you :hugs:
And Jessica, I don't want you to feel bad if you are still depressed. You lost your son- you aren't going to just bounce back from that. Not ever. There are days where it will be easier to bear but I don't think that it will ever fade completely. Allow yourself to face your grief because if you try to push it aside too soon it will only hurt you in the long run. I would encourage you to perhaps read some books on loss but it may still be too soon. May hurt more than do good. But there is a rainbow waiting for you. It can never replace your boy but maybe you will feel more at peace, healed with a new and healthy baby in your arms. I love you.

Laura, what stopped the travelling? What was your favorite place of all? If you could relocate anywhere, where would it be?
I haven't been to France or even met anyone from there that I can think of- only know some French Canadians. But I do have a fondness for the language and the music! But I have read that as a people yet can be incredibly rude. I figure it is because they are prideful as a nation. Just my guess of course :)
I hope that Texas would never disappoint! I never much think of how it may seem to a foreigner visiting it...except for all the Dutchmen who come here amazed at how far away things are from each other and how powerful the cops think they are. I love the Dutch :D
Ooh if you do the camper thing you should stick to South America to save money and to eat some tasty food! I want to visit South America so badly but think that my husband is spooked :)
So your hair is really curly then? I brush mine a ton and leave hair everywhere. Possibly worse than the dang cat.
And that ecard is right!

Angel, I think I cried from laughing! I heart Darwinism too! Bit hopefully he never gets fed up with TTC :D

Amy, I am going to miss you on here! Come back ASAP ok? I want to obsess over your cycle :)

Horsey, HI! I think you should get your man to make a deposit too- then when he pisses you off you can just go use his sperm instead of facing the penis ;)
I am going to go read your journal when I have time, I swear it. But glad that today is a good day. I have been apathetic myself lately

Natasha, yay for Internet! How soon do you expect cupboards and wardrobes to arrive?
And the move sounds like it is doing good for distracting you. We all need that don't we? Now you can snuggle up to your husband and be happy!
Oh and what color did you paint future baby's room? :D

Jen, how are you today? :flower:

Danni we miss you!

AFM: well I actually have to get pack to packing. Going back down to Houston tonight to check out some other neighborhoods that were suggested to my husband my HR. ugh. And he won't let me bring kitty this time :( my baby cat has been in such demand of smuggles lately that I hate leaving him alone. I know that I will push hard for us to come back tomorrow. The little guy has been sleeping right beside me every time I sleep and nap and I don't like to be parted.
I think it is time to admit that I probably don't have the healthiest view of my cat since he is pretty much my surrogate baby :-/


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/15DFE05F-5EDF-4744-A5A3-C1C387203D19-12609-00000DAA7E333EB6.jpg

For all of us :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hello beautiful ladies!! :flower: Wow, Its quiet here today. I hope all of you are doing great! And getting ready for the beautiful weekend. I feel a little bit better today. Just dreading the wicked witch of the "south" If you get what I mean :winkwink:! But on to a new month. I am going to buy some good whole food prenatals, just looking at what brands are the best and also for a good dha if the prenatal doesn't come with one. Going to buy my opk, and getting the pre-seed. I want to be ready to catch the eggy this month. 

Amy, have fun with the in-laws, I presume they are good to you. That is great to get along with dh's family. 

Jen, I hope your tests are coming out good. FX that this pregnancy relaxing and stress free, if not stress free almost stress free (I know it is almost impossible to be without any stress).

Angel, I am seriously liking the whole freezing :spermy: idea. Takes the fun out of it, but also takes the hassle!!

Natasha, we need you back here! So sorry you got af, but happy that you are keeping busy and looking at the positive in all of this. Now you get stress free bding. :happydance: hehe. 

Danni... where are you hon? I hope you are doing good hon, we miss you over here! :hugs:

Laura, thanks for your sweet messages, you are always so encouraging. I hope you are having a great pregnancy. Hopefully we can catch up to you soon enough and start a new pregnancy thread. :thumbup:

Bethany, thank you so for your positive and helpful advice. Every time I feel down and read your messages it makes my day. :hugs: I hope you and the hubby are having a great day!

Here's to October!! Hopefully will be Happy month for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Natasha Hi!! So glad that the house is coming along and BDing is back to life for you :) I think that is the ticket to baby making!! :dust: That rainbow baby is smart wanting his/her room painted first and his/her mommy not to carry stuff thats heavy when your pregnant from the beginning! I think this cycle might be goodluck for you natasha!! I really really pray it is for all you ladies!!

Angel LOL love it!!! freezing his sperm using it as leverage!!! Great plan!! Though im sure youll be okay!! Hopefully those swimmers already fertilized that egg this month! :) Fxd for that bfp when you get your bloodwork!

Amy we will miss you! Enjoy their visit! You are better then me I would be on my cell catching up quickly once in a while! :) 

Danni Hi!! How are you?

Horseypants hey! Going to check out your journal. There are many pages there it seems.:dust: stay positive!

Jessica hi! You are so correct about normalizing first. Your bfp is going to come. I cant wait for everyone here to have one :dust: Hope your doing okay and that your finding time for yourself.

Laura hey! How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## jen435

Bethany hey! I am sorry dh wont let you bring kitty :( I hope he will be okay. Its so easy to get attached to your pets. I love my dog and always want him around me. I have to leave him alot so when I come home he is super excited and all over me. After he goes for his little walk he comes back so happy. Kitty may sense something maybe? Guess we will know if its something in a bit... I want to stay positive on this one... Hmmm 

You think dh would let you bring him again? Its so nice dh brings you when he has to go places :)


----------



## jen435

October... Our wedding anniversary is Monday (8th), our dogs first year in our home (10th), Our son was due (15th).... The first part of october was perfect... But now I have a may 17 angel and get to hopefully get reassurance tomorrow that my baby is okay. That will be the ultimate anniversary gift...

:dust: too you ladies!!! I know we will have some bfps if not all this month!!! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Jen :hugs: Cannot wait for you to see your lo tomorrow! Please let us know how it goes! Your anniversary date sounds so nice! 

Bethany. Kitty will be fine, hopefully you will be too! Enjoy your evening with DH.

Jessica...you've got a plan! That eggy isn't going to see you coming! (oh wait, I think the point is the opposite! Scratch that, reverse it! Haha!)

I saw someone called this month Rocktober! I think it's fitting! :sex: Bring on more BFPs!

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I just noticed this: I will be 10dpo on 10/10... 10-10-10. I like the coincidence, must be the angels! 
:dust:


----------



## jen435

angel thats sooo cool!! :) YAY for wednesday!!! :) Its coming fast! 5 days away!! It just has to be lucky!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, how soon until the witch is due? Also are you getting giddy over your TTC purchases? I still get tingly looking at OPKs and pre-seed. And softcups! You are going to be prepared for that eggy!
Glad you like my messages to you- I mean them with all my heart :hugs:

Jen, DH didn't want to hear kitty cry the whole trip. But we got him several bowls of food and water (paranoia on my part) and a brand spanking new litter box house that he loved! He immediately jumped inside to play in it before using it hehe. And I left him lots of cat toy balls and stuffed animals to cuddle. I really hope we go back tomorrow night.
Your puppy is your baby like kitty is mine. We spoil them because they just make us feel so stinking good and give us love and cuddles :)
Can't wait to hear your good news tomorrow Jen! Sticky vibes!

Angel, I like that! Hell yeah bring on Rocktober! And the 10-10-10 is awesome :happydance:

Well guys after much bickering (apparently I am an "astral driver" and try to project myself into the drivers seat...yes the arguments got weird) we found a place that DH wanted to stay. It is shady as $#%*!
I miss my kitty. Ready to head back home but we are deciding where we live this weekend or else!


----------



## TTCSecrets

! :D 

Cupboards will be here about 29th October i think, but i know last time i ordered cupboards from argos they were meant to be here within hte month and it took almost three!! So hope that doesnt happen this time

Well ive painted my bedroom a really pale lovely baby pink colour and i had tubs spare so i painted babies room pink with the left over, it was a really ugly green originally so i thought well baby pink is better than green and i can re paint it if its a boy!

Yay for stress free bding! I think this house has actually done us both alot of good, weve actually sat down at night time and had a laugh and had a bath talking to eachother and just genuinely enjoyed eachother this week, really excited for this cycle! Got some more opks on the way ready for when AF goes a bloody way!! Oooo if i werent so busy id have been mad with AF but i just keep thinking it must still be clearing itself out making it a better more snug place for a new bean!

Hope you are all okay i still havent managed to catch up but i plan on doing zilch tonight as im so tired so will catch up when im back from work.. 

How are the two bump ladies doing? Jen Laura? I know youve probably mentioned how u are on the 50 pages i have to catch up on lol! Hope you are ALL okay i have missed u ladies

I know it sounds awful but im glad ive not been pregnant during the move because me and DH have had to do it all on our own as his parents have suddenly decided to not bother with us now we have moved out :| And it has been me and him just moving box after box upstairs and unpacking and painting and putting skirting boards down and new floors etc, i would have been to scared to move the kettle had i have been pregnant again lol

Off to work back later to catch up just thought id pop by and say Hey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> HELLO DEAR FRIENDS! :dust: and happy, healthy pregnancy vibes for you wonderful, strong women!
> 
> Laura, what stopped the travelling? What was your favorite place of all? If you could relocate anywhere, where would it be?
> I haven't been to France or even met anyone from there that I can think of- only know some French Canadians. But I do have a fondness for the language and the music! But I have read that as a people yet can be incredibly rude. I figure it is because they are prideful as a nation. Just my guess of course :)
> I hope that Texas would never disappoint! I never much think of how it may seem to a foreigner visiting it...except for all the Dutchmen who come here amazed at how far away things are from each other and how powerful the cops think they are. I love the Dutch :D
> Ooh if you do the camper thing you should stick to South America to save money and to eat some tasty food! I want to visit South America so badly but think that my husband is spooked :)
> So your hair is really curly then? I brush mine a ton and leave hair everywhere. Possibly worse than the dang cat.
> And that ecard is right!
> 
> AFM: well I actually have to get pack to packing. Going back down to Houston tonight to check out some other neighborhoods that were suggested to my husband my HR. ugh. And he won't let me bring kitty this time :( my baby cat has been in such demand of smuggles lately that I hate leaving him alone. I know that I will push hard for us to come back tomorrow. The little guy has been sleeping right beside me every time I sleep and nap and I don't like to be parted.
> I think it is time to admit that I probably don't have the healthiest view of my cat since he is pretty much my surrogate baby :-/

i stopped traveling cos of money or lack there of :) 
we bought a house nearly 3 yrs ago, its an old cottage,it was pretty run down and needed loads of work, about 40000ish worth of work :) 
so we had to get a mortgage but we also got loans then after to do it up. i was lucky i have a bro who is a builder, BiL who does kitchens, bro who does windows and doors. cos it should have cost a lot more :) we had to gut it and redo it all but was worth it. its still not finished outside, no driveway done and stuff and we stilll only have blinds in some rooms but thtas more lazy than anything else :)
i hate loans so i always pay htem back faster , hence no dosh for few yrs but then once thats done our mortgage is super low in comparison to other peoples so will be worth it :) :)
also my allergies mean i have to bring my own bed clothes, blankets, pillows, towels, etc so it makes travelling without my car too mush hassle . 

my fave place was cambodia, the people r amazing , they live on mud huts on the side of the road and they r the friendliest, nicest people u coould ever meet. the country side is the only place ive been that is greener than ireland :) it is gorgeous. you have to go when ur in thailand its so close. if u think thailnad is cheap, wait till u get to cambodia :) its lovely, really sad though, lots of people with limbs blown off from the mines, loads of homeless , seemingly parentless kids. th kids go round in packs begging, but we were told dont give um money give um food, they eat the food in front of u, but the money gets taken off um by organised begging adults. poor kids. 
if u have a can and kids r folllowing u, they dont want ur drink most of the time they just want the empty can, they get money for collecting and recycling them, its how some of um live. 
if i ever win the lotto , thats my plan to go there and open up soup kitchens and look after all the kids, or as many as i can :) they are beautifull children and so happy and giddy despite having nothing. 

i like the french language too, we studied it in school and i thought i had some grasp of it until i went to paris haha :) they r not so nice but paris is lovely and so is euro disney :) we went in jan , on new yrs day, it was beautifull with snow and xmas lights :) and no queues in disney park :)

i dont have curly hair, there is a slight kink but its mainly just stubborn hair :)
i had blond curly hair till i was 5 but it dissappeared doh!!!

why cant u take kitty? nothing wrong with surrogate baby, we need out comfort from some where xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jessica im glad today is a better day for u xxxxxxxxx
being proactive and gettin preseed and opk etc is great, it so helps to feel like ur working towards ur goal and it does help concieve too, its a win win :)
thanks for ur lovely message, so far so good and fx keeps goin this way :) 
lots of :dust: to u missy xxxxx

hi jen how u doin hon? i dont have much symptoms now, the pully feeling has subsided , the boobs are a bit better :) about only syptoms now are i tire easily and if i ont eat regularly i feel like im gonna faint r throw up, neither of which i have done , just feel like im gonna :) how bout u? how u feeling? i know at this stage last time same thing happened , i got less symptoms and then bam they came back with a vengence about a week later :) im not worried cos havent had spotting or dont feel bad or have a bad feeling so hoping its just normal :) nothing i can do about it anyway :) 
so ive decided to keep myself busy while still looking after myself , i have been at home any day this week, im off out to my niece, sisters and mom and dad :) i have a friends bday party tongiht and im staying in my other friends house so the weeks hsould fly i hope , this one has :) any news with u ? xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> October... Our wedding anniversary is Monday (8th), our dogs first year in our home (10th), Our son was due (15th).... The first part of october was perfect... But now I have a may 17 angel and get to hopefully get reassurance tomorrow that my baby is okay. That will be the ultimate anniversary gift...
> 
> :dust: too you ladies!!! I know we will have some bfps if not all this month!!! :)

fx for u hon, it will all be perfect xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I just noticed this: I will be 10dpo on 10/10... 10-10-10. I like the coincidence, must be the angels!
> :dust:

oh wow bfp :) :) :) fx xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck with the finding somewhere to live bethany, hope its lovely xxxxxx
kitty will be fine he will be happy playing with his toys and havin ur bed all to himself 
im always braking in the passenger seat when OH is driving, he drives too close to other cars and doesnt brake fast enough :) it doesnt help matters that yrs ago he went into the back of a jeep on a scooter with me on the back of it . he had to get skin graft and i had broken rib, owwie :) 

natasha glad house is goin well. when i ordered my treadmil from argos it came early and it had to come from england to cork :) so fx that happens instead this time :)
aw lovely baby pink is gorg, its great u and OH r back to norm , its tough living with inlaws and not havin ur own space xx there be no stress in the Bd this month so :) make a nice happy baby in stressfree place :) ur so right , wait one month for healthy baby, rather than heartache if u got bfp now xxx
im good babe thanks for asking, ive gone all zen and decided what will be will be , whilst keeping my fx crossed at same time ha ha :) 
ur better off not being preg now alright , u would be so frustrated not being able to sort out ur house xxxxxxxx
glad ur back , we missed u xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

damn this time difference that no one else is ever on in my morning :) ive decided ona lazy day today cos im heading out tonight and i was tired yest and i have no buds to chat to :) when ye come on then il prob be gone off out doh!! :) 
:dust: to all my lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh my god i went back to sleep again, i slept 15 hrs and could still sleep away but im starving :) 
jen forgot to say i have pimples all over my chin too and my hair is oilier, my hair didnt get oilier this fast last time at all . 
must go get food xxx


----------



## Rosmuira23

Aww you have had a really bad time. Hope your get a BFP soon


----------



## lilesMom

hi rosmuira, fx ur Tww has a happy ending this time xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

how is the tww goin for u rosmuira? is it goin fast r slow? prob slow :) 
the wait is hard but worth it to hear good news at the end. ur new to this site r u? welcome xxx :) sorry its under bad circumsatances that u r here but nice to 'meet ' u xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ive just gone back to sleep again!! its 5 o clock and im only gettin out of bed,( i went to bed at 9.30 last nt ) , this is so unlike me. but i feel ok just slight dodge tummy and wrecked. hope im not coming down with something :) im a bit baffled by it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sleep away Laura...you're body is busy making that baby! Sorry I wasn't on here to chat with you earlier. Hope you have a good evening out! 

Rosmuira. Sorry for your loss. Fx for your tww! The 14th will be here in no time!

5dpo...I caved and did the boob check. Now, it wasn't really my fault I felt compelled to poke at them...short story: Sixteen year old niece came for a visit. Must have left one of her bras behind in my hamper, well...yep I put it on and was like wow this is tight! Lol! Typical Angel moment. I'm no fuss really, but boy this 2ww can make us do some silly things to ourselves! Hehe. 

Jen...hope the scan is going or has gone well! Thinking of you and sending super positive thoughts your way! xoxo

Ladies TGIF! 
:dust:


----------



## horseypants

Af got me! I'm going to stay I'm bed all day catching up on my reading. I'm already done with work today. The benefits at starting at 4am!


----------



## xoxo4angel

horseypants said:


> Af got me! I'm going to stay I'm bed all day catching up on my reading. I'm already done with work today. The benefits at starting at 4am!

Aww sorry. Now its time for the Dr to be more proactive and get things straight for you. Happy reading and 4am!?!? Ouch!


----------



## jen435

Horsey very sorry damn af just cant understand we dont want her!!! Maybe its a sign you need that cream so that lil one can stick and stay with you. Get harping on the doctors!! Fxd for this cycle. :hug:

Angel lol checking for boobs so early. Guess you could never really know. Thats funny about the bra lol. Did you actually try it on thinking it was yours? lol Sticky Vibes being sent to you for that bfp from that blood test on weds. When will you have your results? I know they can have it as fast as an hour later or a few hours depending on when they want to get to it... Fxd!!

So today I cried! I was in tears and couldnt help myself. The tech was so helpful and nice to me and explained that ill be having many ultrasounds to make sure my baby develops properly. I am now considered High Risk... I saw the sac and she gave me a picture... She zoomed in and showed me all the stuff inside the sac. She said its a viable pregnancy and that my dates are prefectly correct. 5wks 6days today!! edd June 1, 2013 is official though she said if he/she isnt here by then they will induce because they expect my lil one in may! Anyways im hanging on to faith that is lil one is healthy and has a 4 chamber heart that beats perfectly and all the organs properly placed. In about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks I will go back for another ultrasound!! Then at 10-11 weeks another! Then ill be transfered to another specialist to check me at 12-13weeks with another ultrasounds! I am excited for all of the visits! And even the echocardiogram my baby may need just to check but with a better outcome this time!! Okay im in a dream now praying it doesnt get crushed. I updated my website if anyone wants to see the ultrasound picture!

:dust: lovely ladies I cant wait for all of you to have your bfps! I really cant wait ladies!

Bethany hope your having a good day and your kittys okay!

Laura hope your getting enough sleep for your lil one!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats Jen! Love the attention you and baby will be getting! :baby: I'm sure DH was just as relieved! As for my niece's bra, well yeah I actually put it on! We went shopping and bought the same bra (hers a size smaller!), so I was clueless! :shrug:


----------



## jen435

Hmm :) are you usually her size? Im sooo excited for u! Cant wait to know the final verdict! Its such a mystery! Fxd

:dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

AF came today! :growlmad: I can't say I didn't know it would, because I did. It came exactly on the 5th, just like last month. I usually get it on the same day every month. I guess that is a good thing, right? Here goes my second round of ttc. I wish I could just freeze the swimmers, seems much easier. Don't you have a high chance from freezing them? Anyways, hi girls! Jen, wonderful news! They did that many ultrasounds with my last pregnancy, so its good that they are keeping a close eye on you. I assume they will be doing the same with my next pregnancy too. Angel, lol on the bra situation. All I can say is wow, you fit into a 17 year old's bra. That is some accomplishment hon. I wish I could say the same for me. You must be in tip top shape!


----------



## xoxo4angel

(The only difference is our cup size! It's crazy how at 16 they are pretty much done growing!) 
Thank you for the 2ww support! I'm trying not to put too much stock in this round...I would LOVE to move on from ttc to pg, but either way I have things to look forward to this month! I love the fall! I even made cake-like pumpkin cookies! Yum! :munch: I have guest this weekend, the Susan G Komen race on the 13th (check your (.)(.)s ladies), my brother's birthday is the 15th, my niece's the 22nd, mine the 23rd :cake: then Halloween! Before you know it I'm planning Thanksgiving and Black Friday!


Sorry about :witch: Jess!


----------



## jen435

Jessica im sorry :( it is a good thing to know when to expect af but we expect a bfp not her... Boo im sorry. Did you pick up ur opks? They work great use then around noon or two daily if u can starting cd 5. The first response is personalized to ur hormone levels so they work well. I really hope for some bfps here soon. :hugs:

:dust: for this darn new cycle


----------



## jen435

Yay for holiday seasons and birthdays!!! Keeps us busy! Makes me realize i HAVE to get a few extra jobs to buy gifts and to save for.baby stuff. Geez that never even crossed my mind eek im sooo not ready at all! Dh is a cc junky and im tryin to break him out the habit but started too late bc we owe alot now. All well. Wish i could shred it!


----------



## Storked

Natasha, pink sounds great! And the move sounds so therapeutic for you :) but boo on family not helping you move!
And yes, AF sucks but you were able to get more accomplished because you weren't worried about hurting a baby. And you have had quality time with your man :)

Laura, a cottage in Ireland. Throw in a garden and I would have to ask if you were living in a Nora Robert's book. :D
While travelling is fun I am sure you love having a place to nest :)
My husband is actually kind of afraid of Cambodia. When he served his mission in Thailand he wasn't allowed to go there on days off because missionaries had been killed there before :/*
Laos has lots of landmines too :( Peter said in Bangkok and even in Isan there were loads of kids missing limbs begging for money, that there parents will sell them to people who hurt them so that they get more pity from foreigners :(
Blondie baby :D
And he didn't want to ear kitty cry but going home now and will have only been gone a day!
And my DH doesn't break either. Boys will be boys :)
Eat up! Any particular cravings?

Hi Rosamuira! Welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Angel, feeling good about the boob check? ;)

Horsey, screw AF! Have some soda and chocolate :flower:

Jen, I am so happy for you that I could cry! That is so wonderful and so glad that you will get loads of scans for reassurance :hugs:

Jessica, screw AF! She needs to know that she ain't a welcome visitor, right? :flower:

Hi Amy :D

AFM: well, we found our home and I am so excited and we are going back to kitty now! Can't wait to move at the end of the month because kitty will LOVE IT!


----------



## Second Chance

Let me start by saying I'm sorry for all of your losses, I had a mmc and a d&c in june and we've been trying since then, it gives me hope to see your bfp's sometimes I wonder if I'm broken and that's why I lost my baby and I'm not preg yet but I know its just depression talking :( hopefully soon we can all celebrate our babies :) in the meantime its nice to have support, thanks ladies *edit: just realized my tickers still say I'm pregnant appearantly I was going to be 26 weeks this week :'( wow, that's depressing


----------



## jen435

Bethany thank you! So glad you found your home and your kitty wasnt home alone too long. He will be thrilled to see you both im sure! Im sure he will love the new home too jut as long as your there with him also :)

Welcome second chance! I am very sorry for your loss. :hug: ttc after a loss is very hard we just want to be pregnant again and its stressful. We are here for you! Where are you in your cycle? Have u tried anything? Fxd for your rainbow baby. I too felt i was ready to give up and losing hope. It took me 14monthes ttc finally caved in and used first response digital 20 day yes/no and fell pregnant with my first that i lost at 20 1/2wks. This time i after four cycles i used tgeigital opk for 20 days again and fell pregnant. You will be pregnant again with a baby that stays and we are here for you as you try to get there!
:dust:


----------



## Storked

SecondChance, welcome and so sorry for your loss dear :hugs:
My D&C was in May and no BFP yet but I don't think that we are broken- out bodies are still preparing for those rainbows :flowers:

Jen, kitty was waiting sweetly for me on the bed but his excitement was dampened when we gave him a bath. He is sulking somewhere ATM hehe.


----------



## jen435

Bethany thats too funny kitty had a bath once you came home! No bfp yet but you could have it this cycle. Prayers are being said and they will be anwsered when your body is ready and your perfect rainbow baby is ready! I cant wait for more bfp news on this thread. Im actually impatiently waiting myself to hear you ladies tell me it happened! Fxd!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Jen he had a bath and I gave him his hairball gel. He is none too happy! :)
I could have it this cycle but not super hopeful about it lol. I am not even sure that I will test early like last time ;)
But I am waiting for more BFPs on this thread too! Makes me so happy :hugs:

Well sweet husband is in bed "napping" (why not just call it going to bed early?). I think I will join him :D zzzzzzz....
Love and :dust: pretty girls!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Second Chance said:


> Let me start by saying I'm sorry for all of your losses, I had a mmc and a d&c in june and we've been trying since then, it gives me hope to see your bfp's sometimes I wonder if I'm broken and that's why I lost my baby and I'm not preg yet but I know its just depression talking :( hopefully soon we can all celebrate our babies :) in the meantime its nice to have support, thanks ladies *edit: just realized my tickers still say I'm pregnant appearantly I was going to be 26 weeks this week :'( wow, that's depressing

Second Chance (I love the name by the way... it gives hope!) I am sorry for you loss hon. :( I had my d&c on August 1st at 18.5 weeks along. I was horrible. Your not broken hon, your body is just recovering. I would have been 28 weeks in 2 days, on Sunday. I am so sorry it has been so hard on you. I hope that you can find support and hope with us, we all started off with mc on this thread and already some of us have our bfps, so its happening slowly but surely. Our rainbow babies are coming hon!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Girls , Still not caught up yet, its hectic here to say the least, trying to work and sort a house out is pure madness i should have taken some time off really!!

Welcome secondchance! Sorry for your loss, the ladies here are wonderful you wont find better!! xxx

How are we all? I think AF is on her way away from me now, thank god, now can start the fun baby dancing! my OPKs and such havent arrived yet so i may be taking this cycle as it comes i think, just see how it goes, im glad ive calmed down, even though i really want to be pregnant i seem to be taking a more relaxed approach to it, i really do think its because we have moved and theres so much to do, a goodthing really, blessing in disguise!
Hope u are all okay?? xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel , i know tww plays with ur brain :) fx xxxxxxxxxxx 
i thought i would have loads of catch up but only a few pages so not too bad :) 

horsey stupid af , how dare she xxxxx big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen thats fab ur U/s went well, so happy for u xxx
its good they will look after u properly this time. xxxxxxxxxx
very reassuring xx


jessica sorry af came honey. stupid af. fx for next month xxxx

oh bethany thats great, hope the place is fabulous :) xx
hurray for not lonely kitty :) 
i just sat out in the garden reading with kitty on my lap for hour r so, we r gettin some late sun, its fab , we got virtually none all summer :) 
yes we do a have a big garden, we have an acre with the house :) 
yeah we warned not to stray off the beaten path in cambodia, it can be very dangerous but it is gorgeous and people r lovely :) 
i cant get enough turkey steak, chicken and fish, at least its healthy enough, my sweet tooth is dissappearing too which is great :) it went last time too. im gettin queasy a bit now but nothing to complain about at all :) all good :) 

second chance hi hon, sorry to meet under bad circumstance but welcome xx
:dust: to u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany just in case u dont know, when u move , dont leave kitty out at all for 2 weeks, otherwise they wander looking for old home and can get lost . we moved nearly 3 yrs ago with kitty and he settled in so fast, he loves the country :) 

natasha glad ur feeling calm and happier xxx enjoy ur home and natural fun BD :) xxxxxxx more relaxed may be just what u need sweetie pie xxxxxxxx fx for u xxxx


:dust: to all my pretty ladies. 
i saw the fattest rainbow in the world the other day, it was so big it couldnt possibly be just for me, it was for us all xxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxx
love ye lots , x


----------



## lilesMom

amy we miss u, hope ur having fun with ur visitors xxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

For our beautiful pregnant ladies and us ttcers on here, be careful for products containing bpa. Apparently some new studies show that bpa can raise thyroid levels in pregnant ladies and newborn boys, according to some UC Berkeley study. Anyways I am sure you already know about bpa but just wanted to share the new article that came out in the news today. Take care ladies. Here is the link. 
https://www.healthline.com/health-blogs/study-roundup/bpa-thyroid-hormone-pregnancy-100512


----------



## praying41more

Ok, so I am totally confused. Please help ladies. So on Saturday, last week, I had EWCM and ovulation pains, temp dip and all, we BD'ed and waited. I had my temp spikes 3 days after, my dry days and no more pain. So I obviously thought I ovulated, but Wednesday evening I had MORE EWCM, more pain and my temp on Thursday morning was a big temp dip again. Well, I guess I am just wanting your opinion on this. I think I may have ovulated twice?!? I mean, it was so weird because this morning I had a HUGE temp spike, like 1.6 degrees!! I am so confused.


----------



## Storked

Natasha, being relaxed will make you feel so much better even though you want to obsess of course! We all do :) WE WILL GET THOSE RAINBOWS!

Laura, is it just me or are cat's less fun to play with as they get older? My kitty used to go nuts over his cat teaser and balls. Now he is content to watch them for 5 minutes before pouncing. Guess who gets bored after 2? Me. Less games for kitty!
The sun is overrated I tell ya! Come here in the summer and you won't like it :D
Haha do you read Nora Robert's? Charming Irish cottages with lovely gardens are in a few of her book :)
Favorite memory of Cambodia? Yay for meat! A boy this time maybe? :)
Oh and thanks for warning me about the homing instinct during move! I don't let him outside unless he is leashed though- don't want him getting hit by a car at our current location :-/
The rainbows are coming :)

Amy, come back soon :)

Jessica, thanks about BPA. I remember hearing about it once. Is it in plastic maybe?

Praying, it is possible for your body to gear up to ovulate and fail and them gear up again until that eggy is mature and released. That is my understanding :flower:

AFM: well we are going from a house to an apartment. I don't want the trouble of a yard. And my husband was really excited about this one place and he got me excited. We filled out the application. Then I began to obsess and worry. Called the local police and they have more disturbances there because it is in a commercial area. So called the pushy office ladies to cancel and they never called me back. Ugh. They better not try and obligate us into living there.
I found another apartment that is very quiet and peaceful in a residential area. I think I will love it so much more and it has an alarm system and bigger closets. Still in the woods because the whole community is. Just in a bad mood because of the other place. GRRR. Can not stop obsessing. I hate when things feel unfinished.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just wanted to drop in and say hi and miss you! Hope everyone is well! Xoxo


----------



## Storked

Hi Amy! :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany! Hi Amy! How are your girls doing? So Bethany, are you moving far from where you live, or not? Hope you find a nice safe place. :flower: RIght now I am going on cd3. This cycle is heavier and crampier than the last. I hope that isn't a problem. I would say it is good I got my cycle on the exact same day this month, means I am getting back to normal? I am already getting ready for the ttc time. Probably going to get the clear blue easy smiley face opk. I hear it is good.. And that preseed, boy is it expensive. But anything to help the swimmers. 
I am even looking into some fertility supplement for men. Anything to help his swimmers. hehe. I just want to be fully prepared.


----------



## Storked

Hey Jessica! We are moving 5 hours away :)
And I think a heavier cycle is definitely a good thing! Get that thick uterine lining going for the rainbow! :happydance:
I have heard the smiley OPKs are great too- tell us how you like them! And the pre-seed IS pricey but a little goes a long way, promise. And are you thinking of giving your DH a fertility blend or just specific vitamins? My husband takes zinc and it makes quite a difference when he doesn't take it. It makes overall healthier swimmers but think it also helps them produce more swimmers too. Also heard that horny goat weed does it but don't know how healthy it is for the swimmers :)


----------



## Storked

Afraid to say that I have spent many a time googling "how to increase seminal fluid" :blush:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Afraid to say that I have spent many a time googling "how to increase seminal fluid" :blush:

Yeah, thats my new obsession. lol. Im obsessed with my husbands semen. How weird must that sound to the rest of the world. :wacko:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Hey Jessica! We are moving 5 hours away :)
> And I think a heavier cycle is definitely a good thing! Get that thick uterine lining going for the rainbow! :happydance:
> I have heard the smiley OPKs are great too- tell us how you like them! And the pre-seed IS pricey but a little goes a long way, promise. And are you thinking of giving your DH a fertility blend or just specific vitamins? My husband takes zinc and it makes quite a difference when he doesn't take it. It makes overall healthier swimmers but think it also helps them produce more swimmers too. Also heard that horny goat weed does it but don't know how healthy it is for the swimmers :)

I have been researching FertilAid for men. I hear pretty positive stuff about it. Because hubby is already 38 and you never know, maybe he has some problems with his sperm count. Dont have the money to run the tests yet, no health insurance yet. :(. So why not try it. Yeah, I am getting desperate lol.


----------



## lilesMom

praying41more said:


> Ok, so I am totally confused. Please help ladies. So on Saturday, last week, I had EWCM and ovulation pains, temp dip and all, we BD'ed and waited. I had my temp spikes 3 days after, my dry days and no more pain. So I obviously thought I ovulated, but Wednesday evening I had MORE EWCM, more pain and my temp on Thursday morning was a big temp dip again. Well, I guess I am just wanting your opinion on this. I think I may have ovulated twice?!? I mean, it was so weird because this morning I had a HUGE temp spike, like 1.6 degrees!! I am so confused.

same thing happened one of the girls here. maybe first time ur body tried to Ov but egg wasnt released so ur body tried again the second time, so second time is when u should have Ov. i have read that it is possible to Ov twice but extremly rare but jen doc told her u dont Ov twice , its just that ur body makes 2 attempts to Ov xxx
if u r currently ttc just bd away to cover ur bases xxxx
best o luck xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Natasha, being relaxed will make you feel so much better even though you want to obsess of course! We all do :) WE WILL GET THOSE RAINBOWS!
> 
> Laura, is it just me or are cat's less fun to play with as they get older? My kitty used to go nuts over his cat teaser and balls. Now he is content to watch them for 5 minutes before pouncing. Guess who gets bored after 2? Me. Less games for kitty!
> The sun is overrated I tell ya! Come here in the summer and you won't like it :D
> Haha do you read Nora Robert's? Charming Irish cottages with lovely gardens are in a few of her book :)
> Favorite memory of Cambodia? Yay for meat! A boy this time maybe? :)
> Oh and thanks for warning me about the homing instinct during move! I don't let him outside unless he is leashed though- don't want him getting hit by a car at our current location :-/
> The rainbows are coming :)
> 
> 
> AFM: well we are going from a house to an apartment. I don't want the trouble of a yard. And my husband was really excited about this one place and he got me excited. We filled out the application. Then I began to obsess and worry. Called the local police and they have more disturbances there because it is in a commercial area. So called the pushy office ladies to cancel and they never called me back. Ugh. They better not try and obligate us into living there.
> I found another apartment that is very quiet and peaceful in a residential area. I think I will love it so much more and it has an alarm system and bigger closets. Still in the woods because the whole community is. Just in a bad mood because of the other place. GRRR. Can not stop obsessing. I hate when things feel unfinished.

yeah babe my cat rarely plays anymore and has gotten way lazier about his playing too, he bides his time now before he will pounce and its boring, :) before he was so impulsive before , it was more fun :)

i like sun but not terribly hot , mid 20s c is perfect :) 
when we get sun its not usually humid so its nicer :)
the temples in cambodia r amazing, they are gigantic and ornate and beautifull, all hand made with little tools, its kind of awesome :)
the kids r what stick most in my mind though. beautifull and lovely . 

im convinced its a boy this time, way before i ever got preg i was doin angel cards and heard its a boy next time :) 
never heard that about meat but all i want is meat and brekkie cereal :) 
not red meat though, even the thought of it makes me gag :)

yup the rainbows r def coming :) whoop whoop :)

oh no about the apartment but thank god u still have a nice place.
fx stupid office people co operate :) 
xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Bethany! Hi Amy! How are your girls doing? So Bethany, are you moving far from where you live, or not? Hope you find a nice safe place. :flower: RIght now I am going on cd3. This cycle is heavier and crampier than the last. I hope that isn't a problem. I would say it is good I got my cycle on the exact same day this month, means I am getting back to normal? I am already getting ready for the ttc time. Probably going to get the clear blue easy smiley face opk. I hear it is good.. And that preseed, boy is it expensive. But anything to help the swimmers.
> I am even looking into some fertility supplement for men. Anything to help his swimmers. hehe. I just want to be fully prepared.

thats a good sign hon, nice thick lining = nice sticky bean xxxxxxx
yup cycle regulating is great news too hon xxxxxxxxx yey x
being prepared is always good, best o luck sweetie xx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys hope ye had a great weekend xxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! I'm busy hosting my friends, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you all! I'm 7dpo and no symptoms, but I am ok with that. I'll be back to catch up! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

hi angel, its still very early sweetie xxx fx for u. 
enjoy ur time with ur friends xxx


----------



## jen435

Laura thank you for explaining about second ovulation. Hope u dtd and catch that egg! Fxd for u!

Angel i had no symptoms really right before bfp. Im excited for weds.
:dust:

Laura when i was pregnant with ds i was hating anything but fruit. Couldnt even stand the smell of thought of meat. Your intutions is probably right... I knew i was having a boy last time no matter how much dh said girl...so glad ur having a great pregnancy so far!

Jess thick lining is good! My af before bfp was long painful and heavy. So i think its a good sign! Clearblue opks i used then with firat response the cycle i got pregnant. They are good also but dont get upset seeing lines bc of blue dye and no smiley. The smiley will come but i get depressed seeing an empty circle. Fxd for u this cycle!
:dust:

Bethany glad u found nice safe appt. I hope other office just makes this easy on you. :hugs: dont stress you need a nice environment just incase. :) the way ur mind set is perfect! Makes it more relaxing. I wont ask instead ill just patiencely stay on edge of my seat and wait the final verdict. Its too easy to sway others into testing too early. So go with ur intuitions. :dust:


----------



## jen435

Hi amy natasha horsey and danni!!! Hope your enjoying your company amy! Natasha hope ur house is coming along nicely. Horsey and danni how are you ladies? Miss you all!

Everyone else :dust: lauras rainbow has to be a good sign!

As for me nothing new. Made homemade vanilla cupcakes w vanilla frosting yesterday. Practicing my baking to find the best way to tell fam boy or girl. Oh i had an old hs friend randomly tell me he invisions me with a girl w my haircolor.... Then a very close friend told me she had a vision i had a dishwasher blonde hair girl with grayish eyes.... Im kinda at a lost to believe what they said. I have even anounced my pregnancy to any friends in pa yet. So idk if its strange or what. My dad says boy. Dh says girl and my sil when she found out i was pregnant kept calling the baby a girl also. I am just saying i dont care either way as long as her or she is healthy im okay!


----------



## lilesMom

what do u think ur having this time hon? 
any weird cravings r symptoms?
xxx
u having a nice weekend ?
im all qs ha ha
my OH is gone to the bog to bring home our turf, i feel bad i cant help him, which i do every yr but im not takin a risk.
i stayed home instead and have prepped turkey steak in a marinade with veg , home made garlic bread and roast potatoe and roast carrots :) gotta say thanks to him. ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

we posted at same time :) x


----------



## horseypants

Good morning from foggy sf. Having a crampy gross cd3. Tiiiiired. Thinking of excuses to not go to a concert in the park today. My doggy loves it here. That's the update. On my phone so sorry not saying much but keep talking so I can read :).

Jen I say girl in line with visions

And lilesmum, boy

Aaron's <3

Storked did u know I think of you while chopping bell peppers. Lol. They in da freezer! First time! I froze tapioca pudding.... Fail. Do not bother with that ;)

Angel enjoy your friends :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

morning sweetie , its 5.30 pm here :) my day nearly done ha ha xxx


----------



## lilesMom

no excuses needed , just plain say u dont wanna xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys i know im gettin ahead of myself :) 
but i have a car that has only 2 doors, im looking up car seats and is it safe to put um in front seats. some sites say back way safer , others say front is just as safe and some say front is safer, what ye think, it means il prob have to change my car if it is back seat only. cos i have put in chicld seats in my back seat and it is so difficult, i couldnt do it every single day and def couldnt do it if sore after giving birth :) 
i have read loads and startin to think front is fine if rear facing and airbag turned off, i dont htink i have front passenger airbag anyway but will obvs get it checked. :) 
my car could do with a few aparts soon, (my mechanic is my bro in law so i know its true :) ) , and if i need to change car il leave it but if not il just get it all done, thats why im thinking about it now. :) any thoughts xx


----------



## jen435

:) sounds yummy laura! He will love it! Weekends okay its just all travs family and football.and his friends. Blah. I have no symptoms really feel good. And no idea what im having. Ididnt have an idea til 10wks last time. So yea idk when ill have any idea. I have until 20wks to decide what i think before i could even find out so i have time for me to feel. Part of me wants a boy since i lost mine. But i want to feel it not make assumptions based on my wants. If that makes any sense.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i kind of want a girl cos i feel i losta girl but i will be really grateful for whatever im given ha ha. glad things r goin so well honey. im exactly 6 weeks today :) i love d countdown ticker :) x


----------



## Storked

Jessica, we are just determined is all ;) yeah try FertilAid and tell me if you notice a difference with him! I may get some for my hubby :D

Laura, my cat plays less too. He mostly wants kisses and cuddles- but when we do play he is stinky lol.
I associate the sun with heat :blush: not many times does it shine here and not become miserable and sweaty
Oh the temples are what I look forward to the most! Going to visit neighboring countries there and shoot some pics :D I have a Canon camera so maybe I will take up a photography hobby!
Yay for gagging on red meat! Lovely symptom :hugs: and we shall call it a boy and eagerly wait for your gender scan when it comes :)
Can I come eat at your cottage?! Yum! Jen can bring dessert!
Not sure about the car seats :flower:

Angel, can't wait for you to come back and catch up- love you girl!
And Laura is right that it is still early :)

Jen, even though I always tell people to wait I do start feeling impatient near the end but I have a week left until AF and I feel so lazy about it!
So any guesses on your baby's gender yet? :D
Yummy cupcakes! A gender reveal will be so much stinking fun :D

Horsey, cramps and grossness can be good :D if you do decided to go to the concert, enjoy yourself!
I have to remember no on the tapioca pudding. :)

AFM: well need to call the apartment peeps back and ask what the hell! Enjoying a lazy day of hot chocolate and pumpkin spice cream cheese bagels with my husband. Want to start up Sleepless in Seattle but DH has decided that he hates Tom Hanks (eye roll)
Oh and I got my old passport back with my stamps. Keepsake I suppose :)

Love and :dust: and sticky, healthy vibes!


----------



## lilesMom

my cat can be mean when he doesnt get his own way :) he is very snuggly last few days :) 
it had got colder here though so maybe its the heat he wants :) 
hurray for lazy day. :)
im just thinkin ahead and thinkin out loud really :) on the car seats :)
saves me worrying about anything else ha ha

course u can come to my cottage :) always welcome :)


----------



## jen435

Laura back seat is safest with baby facing backwards. Airbags in front seat can kill a child. Children cant be in front seat in usa (or at least pa) til age 12 or certain hieght and weight.


----------



## lilesMom

but i was readin then jen that in US u cant turn off ur airbags , in most other countries u can and this is why that rule. :) its the airbags that hurt the kids not anything else. if my redundancy comes up in work , i can change my car and wont be an issue :) if not i think il just research it more :) thanks hon


----------



## lilesMom

argghhh x factor again, when u only have one chanel there is no escape :) between british and american ones doh


----------



## Storked

But us Americans have the best television shows ;)


----------



## praying41more

lilesMom said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I am totally confused. Please help ladies. So on Saturday, last week, I had EWCM and ovulation pains, temp dip and all, we BD'ed and waited. I had my temp spikes 3 days after, my dry days and no more pain. So I obviously thought I ovulated, but Wednesday evening I had MORE EWCM, more pain and my temp on Thursday morning was a big temp dip again. Well, I guess I am just wanting your opinion on this. I think I may have ovulated twice?!? I mean, it was so weird because this morning I had a HUGE temp spike, like 1.6 degrees!! I am so confused.
> 
> same thing happened one of the girls here. maybe first time ur body tried to Ov but egg wasnt released so ur body tried again the second time, so second time is when u should have Ov. i have read that it is possible to Ov twice but extremly rare but jen doc told her u dont Ov twice , its just that ur body makes 2 attempts to Ov xxx
> if u r currently ttc just bd away to cover ur bases xxxx
> best o luck xxxClick to expand...


I did take Clomid 100mg during cd3-7 this time too. Could that maybe have caused me to O twice?


----------



## jen435

Not sure sorry. Dont know much about clomid. Id call your doctor and ask. But bd just incase! I ovulated twice this cycle like i had two positive ovulation tests the cycle i got pregnant on the second positive ovulation. Or so i think. Goodluck! I too had all the ovulation symptoms both times. 

Fxd for u :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

but bethany its the british one tonight :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, oh no!
I am pretty sure that the only Brit shows I like are Sherlock and Downtown Abbey hehe!

Praying, not sure how clomid would affect things but think you only ovulate once. So you still may have had to gear up to O twice


----------



## Storked

Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!


----------



## jen435

Laura i dont think im no longer thin! Check out my bump pictures on my website for week 4-6 let me know if its just my imagination.


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> Good morning from foggy sf. Having a crampy gross cd3. Tiiiiired. Thinking of excuses to not go to a concert in the park today. My doggy loves it here. That's the update. On my phone so sorry not saying much but keep talking so I can read :).
> 
> Jen I say girl in line with visions
> 
> And lilesmum, boy
> 
> Aaron's <3
> 
> Storked did u know I think of you while chopping bell peppers. Lol. They in da freezer! First time! I froze tapioca pudding.... Fail. Do not bother with that ;)
> 
> Angel enjoy your friends :dust:

Hey Horsey, I am also from San Francisco. Great city, isn't it! Moved out of the city years ago though. Now I am in the east bay. But I love SF, just hate driving there with all the traffic. Bart is better.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Laura i dont think im no longer thin! Check out my bump pictures on my website for week 4-6 let me know if its just my imagination.

omg Laura you are so cute. You are very thin and petite, bump I can definitely see a little bump growing there.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!

Just read on interesting article on good 'ole Jon, wow very interesting guy. I like the sound of his name too.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!
> 
> Just read on interesting article on good 'ole Jon, wow very interesting guy. I like the sound of his name too.Click to expand...

Was it flattering? I like his name too :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!

he is yummy , apparently he is a diva though. :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!
> 
> Just read on interesting article on good 'ole Jon, wow very interesting guy. I like the sound of his name too.Click to expand...
> 
> Was it flattering? I like his name too :)Click to expand...

The article painted him as a troubled young man, but it was very interesting. Seems like he has had to fight his own demons, like most of us. I first saw him in Bend it Like Beckham. ooooh David Beckham, yummm. hehe.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura i dont think im no longer thin! Check out my bump pictures on my website for week 4-6 let me know if its just my imagination.

wow jen that is so cool , def little bump there :)
i find that i have already lost the ablility to suck in my tummy , happened this fast last time too. apperently our bodies release prolactin and this relaxes muscles. i already had a tummy so my bump is lost in it ha ha :) its cool u can see urs already :) :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I can see it- he played a total diva as Henry the VIII!

Jessica, I first saw him in that movie too! I love it :D


----------



## lilesMom

ive a friend who is an actress she said she met him ages ago and he was nice but a bit snooty. think he is meant to have trouble with drinking as well


----------



## lilesMom

im obsessed by my own boobs :) OH thinks im funny, they are way bigger . think i need new bras , i thought they were a bit last week but yest and today they def are. :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> ive a friend who is an actress she said she met him ages ago and he was nice but a bit snooty. think he is meant to have trouble with drinking as well

Yeah, I heard he was seen walking the streets of London drunk, or something like that, just a news article I read a while ago, I think I heard he starts bar fights too? lol. If it is true, interesting Character. He also seems eccentric. I still find him interesting.


----------



## lilesMom

he got kicked off a plane too with the whole 'do u know who i am speech' and was really abusive while drunk to staff. so he got banned think.


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed girlies, i was just checking in to say hey. xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> he got kicked off a plane too with the whole 'do u know who i am speech' and was really abusive while drunk to staff. so he got banned think.

Not that I like assholes or anything, but this guy sounds like a really interesting asshole. lol.


----------



## Storked

Night night Laura!

Too bad John is cute with an ego. And drinking problem! Hehe Jessica interesting asshole. I agree that they exist because I have met them :D


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/131E616A-9856-4C3D-AFD4-3C2B5DF97524-17203-000011B6FAAD2DD8.jpg

How many friends do you guys think this recipe will bring me when I move? Wouldn't it be hilarious to take this to a neighbor?


----------



## jen435

Lol bethany your too funny :) as i was reading it i cringed wonderin a cat cant eat that! Lol


----------



## Storked

Haha Jen it even has tootsie rolls to look like POO! I can talk in a squeaky voice saying "I just LOVE cats!" :D
You know you should try making this for someone. Halloween joke? ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Haha Jen it even has tootsie rolls to look like POO! I can talk in a squeaky voice saying "I just LOVE cats!" :D
> You know you should try making this for someone. Halloween joke? ;)

lol that was too funny. Why don't you girls live closer?? People here have sticks up their arses!! lol. We need more people like you girls!


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Haha Jen it even has tootsie rolls to look like POO! I can talk in a squeaky voice saying "I just LOVE cats!" :D
> You know you should try making this for someone. Halloween joke? ;)
> 
> lol that was too funny. Why don't you girls live closer?? People here have sticks up their arses!! lol. We need more people like you girls!Click to expand...

I agree I wish you all lived near me! :kiss:


----------



## horseypants

U guys cheered me up with your gross cakes. I am having a rough spot. I told oh we are breaking up. I should have been seven months. Stuffs hard right now. I am alone at home. I gotta force myself to go to sleep. Called in to work tomorrow. Kind of a bad move. I'm being a mess. Thx for the laffs. Next stop road kill cake and compost carrot cake.


----------



## lilesMom

oh horsey take it easy, dont make big decisions at the mo, ur so upset u wouldnt be thinking straight, i have thought sometimes too should i just give up and be by myself but only when im too sad to think properly xxxxxxxxxxxx big hugs sweetie. xxxxxxxxx
feel better soon, look after urself, pamper urself today and give urself lots of tlc xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i like ur cake bethany :) :) very good :)


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> U guys cheered me up with your gross cakes. I am having a rough spot. I told oh we are breaking up. I should have been seven months. Stuffs hard right now. I am alone at home. I gotta force myself to go to sleep. Called in to work tomorrow. Kind of a bad move. I'm being a mess. Thx for the laffs. Next stop road kill cake and compost carrot cake.

I can look for more gross recipes in my cookbooks if it would cheer you up more Horsey! :hugs: I am so sorry that things are so hard right now. Are you having regrets or did you mean it when you told him that it was over? Either way know that we all freaking love you are are here to support you :flower:
Glad you called in to work because you are stressed and need a day to unwind for sure!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i like ur cake bethany :) :) very good :)

I was actually looking for a peanut butter swirl brownie recipe when I came across this "gem" ;) how could I not share with you guys? :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Laura, did The Tudors count as an Irish show? Jonathan Rhys Meyers. Yummy!

Hubba Hubba! Glad you opted to pick the safer neighborhood! As for your recipe, ewww. Not sure the new neighbors would appreciate the humor---Martha Stewart doppelgänger! Haha. (BTW, I think we are really close in our cycles!)



jen435 said:


> Laura i dont think im no longer thin! Check out my bump pictures on my website for week 4-6 let me know if its just my imagination.

What a cute bump! 



horseypants said:


> U guys cheered me up with your gross cakes. I am having a rough spot. I told oh we are breaking up. I should have been seven months. Stuffs hard right now. I am alone at home. I gotta force myself to go to sleep. Called in to work tomorrow. Kind of a bad move. I'm being a mess. Thx for the laffs. Next stop road kill cake and compost carrot cake.

:hugs: I hope you have a good day off!

Hi Jessica, Amy, Natasha, Laura :wave: Hope you ladies are well!
:dust:

AFM...I'm pretty sure AF is en route! I can't explain it, but I think I have premenstral spotting. I'm not worried about it because Wednesday they'll check hormones too, so hopefully RE can confirm that's what I am having. In the meantime we were told no BDing for 3 days up to the "deposit." Funny how DH is suddenly in the mood. You tell him he can't BD and he wants to, you tell him we need to BD and he puts up a mild fuss! 

Dear AF :witch:
I know I have been sending you mixed signals lately. While I would prefer you stay away, I believe we can come to a compromise. Please note I am NOT asking you to come, but if you have to, kindly do so in a timely fashion. I consider this a reasonable request after all we have been through. 
Angel


----------



## Storked

Angel, if I was offered that "cake" I would probably be less than appreciative as well LOL! I think that we are close in our cycles. Maybe your spottig was implantation bleeding? I don't think it is too late for that :flower:
Dying over your letter to the witch! Not an unreasonable request at all. But can she be reasoned with? I think she is headed my way as well :)


----------



## Storked

And men are contrary like that: tell them no and they want it but if you offer it to them it doesn't happen. Bit unfair really :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I can't seem to win with BDing...I'm relieved to now have Dr's orders on my side! 

Not sure if it was IB...I woke today with this insane cramping too. It has since faded. I reviewed my journal and this cycle is leaning in the AF direction. How about you Bethany? AF is actually due on the 14th.


----------



## Storked

And good thing he trusts the doctor! :D
I am due for AF the 15th. You keep a journal? So organized! Go you! But you never know, those pesky PMS symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy. What symptoms did you have with your angels? :flower:
And you know, it is so soon- neither of us may have had any implantation yet. Those pesky babies could wait until the last minute :)


----------



## MommyNikki

The most painful part of my D&C was the IV in my hand (I still think they did something wrong with that because my hand felt like it was broke for a week after). The doctor said to wait 2 weeks to start trying again...I waited 6 days and thats only because of blood. My cervix was still a little sore so we just took it easy. I am staying "active" but not rushing anything. I did not plan my other 2 children, I just stayed "active" and God did his part. I do not want to stress myself out with pregnancy tests until my body gives me a sign that something is going on in there. 

If its meant to happen (and I hope it is) it will. Stay positive and stress free everyone..."A watched pot doesn't boil"


----------



## Storked

MommyNikki said:


> The most painful part of my D&C was the IV in my hand (I still think they did something wrong with that because my hand felt like it was broke for a week after). The doctor said to wait 2 weeks to start trying again...I waited 6 days and thats only because of blood. My cervix was still a little sore so we just took it easy. I am staying "active" but not rushing anything. I did not plan my other 2 children, I just stayed "active" and God did his part. I do not want to stress myself out with pregnancy tests until my body gives me a sign that something is going on in there.
> 
> If its meant to happen (and I hope it is) it will. Stay positive and stress free everyone..."A watched pot doesn't boil"

Welcome Mommy! So sorry for your loss :hugs: and that IV does sound bad- it shouldn't feel like that at all!
Is this your first cycle after the D&C? :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

MommyNikki said:


> The most painful part of my D&C was the IV in my hand (I still think they did something wrong with that because my hand felt like it was broke for a week after). The doctor said to wait 2 weeks to start trying again...I waited 6 days and thats only because of blood. My cervix was still a little sore so we just took it easy. I am staying "active" but not rushing anything. I did not plan my other 2 children, I just stayed "active" and God did his part. I do not want to stress myself out with pregnancy tests until my body gives me a sign that something is going on in there.
> 
> If its meant to happen (and I hope it is) it will. Stay positive and stress free everyone..."A watched pot doesn't boil"

Thank you. Sorry you've been through a loss. I am knocking on 37's door, so while I trust that God has a plan for me, I am thankful for the RE he has put in my life! :winkwink:



Storked said:


> And good thing he trusts the doctor! :D
> I am due for AF the 15th. You keep a journal? So organized! Go you! But you never know, those pesky PMS symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy. What symptoms did you have with your angels? :flower:
> And you know, it is so soon- neither of us may have had any implantation yet. Those pesky babies could wait until the last minute :)

It's just a symptom journal, nothing fancy. I like to use it as a reference. My angels made me sleepy, so I was napping by 7dpo and had tender bbs at arm pit.


----------



## Storked

Still sounds great Angel. Hope the sleepies as sore boobs hit you soon :)


----------



## jen435

Welcome mommynikki! Im very sorry for your loss. :hugs: you seem very positive in ttc again. Fxd your bfp does take too long. :dust:

Angel i spotted and thought af was coming it didnt. Time will tell and if it was ib you should know by weds! :) 5+hcg is pregnant but must be reconfirmed by bloodwork. Im praying but i agree what u wrote to af about coming on time. Fxd for u still! You also bethany! :dust: anxiously awaiting your lo to stick!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany and angel fx for ye, like ye said still early , so heres hoping xxxxxxxx

mommynikki welcome and sorry for ur loss. xx hope things work out well for u now babe xx
my iv was sore gettin it in but i have bad veins, it was sore till they took it out but hten was ok. maybe u got someone bad at um. poor u xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel i feel different this time to last time so maybe u still r but its just different , fx really hard for u xxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

the sleepies have def hit me :) just another nap, its a nice tired though cos i can rest at the mo :) and its for a great cause :)


----------



## lilesMom

where r all my lovely ladies, its very quiet on here :) xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Laura! I want the sleepies, such good rest! I know eventually I'll have them! Your scan is in a week, right?

Did I mention I survived another baby shower? This was the one that should've been mine! I'm trying to be really good about it in case karma is watching..."see, I can play nice.". Thankfully I had a distraction = out of towners


----------



## xoxo4angel

And Laura I meant to comment about the car seat. If you don't have a backseat where you can properly install an infant seat, you can put the child rear-facing in the front with the airbag turned off. You might consider a different car once you have to turn the seat to forward-facing. In the US it's AMAZING any of us are alive...my sister used to ride on the center console up front with my parents! Heck, my dad used to let me sit on his lap and pretend to drive!

PS its raining, cold and our company has left, so DH and I are cuddled in bed watching movies! Watching Dark Shadows now.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel xxx
thats same conclusion i came to as well, it be awhile to frward facing and i can change car by then xx
oh nice way to spend day, all snuggled up :) xxx
did u have fun with ur friends ? 
we were the same i have 11 older bro and sis so we used to sit 3 to a lap sometimes . lol :) 
yup scan tomor week, eek :) cant wait , im hoping to see lovely heartbeat :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

i need to rant to calm down, i know a person she is more a work person than a friend, we hang out in the same group. we had a work bday party the other nt, fri nt and she was knocking back beer, she had as much or more than everyone there. it made me so mad, would u give a new born alcohol, its same bloody thing. it wasnt a one off she does it all the time, 
she knows i had mmc and pretty soon after i went back to work she told me she was expecting ,that was fine, was lovely of her, she pulled me aside and told me cos she didnt want me to hear else where and be hurt, she is a nice person so i just dont get it. 
a few days after she told me she was on about a party she was goin to and how she was gonna stick to 'only wine so it would be fine' arrggghhhh!

i know it is none of my business really but its horrible to see. 
i would love to say it but i know it would do no good at all and would only cause an agrument but her poor baby is suffering, it can have long reaching effects on him/her. its not like 40 weeks is even that long :) 
ok sorry rant slowing down. i just needed to get it out there :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Each milestone of a pregnancy we cling to as hope that this time things are progressing and healthy, so it pains us to watch others take that for granted! Such a selfish woman! I'm in the 2ww, I only allowed myself a redwine spritzer (merlot & soda) while entertaining company.


----------



## xoxo4angel

As for our guest...DH is from a small town. The past few years while staying at our cabin I became close to the wife of one of his high school friend's. It was his birthday weekend and they wanted to come to the beach. Luckily it was 80F degrees Friday and Saturday, then dropped Sunday to 60-70 with rain. Sunday was no fuss though because they heart football, so being at a sports bar was what they wanted.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura...it's 4:44!! You think you can do my cards if it isn't too late for you?


----------



## lilesMom

yeah it is horrible to watch her , she has another son who is 2 , who has health problems, it makes me wonder is this why? might be unfair of me but they dont know what it can cause. 
yup it prob bothers me more since mmc , but it still bothered me before too :)
ur so right angel, while ttc ,its better to believe we r just in case xx
it was kinda ironic, one of my good friends was giving out to me about her and was drinking away vodka and then she told me about an hr later that she is trying and waiting on af. what do u say to that , doh!!!!!
thanks angel u r a pet and v understanding xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> As for our guest...DH is from a small town. The past few years while staying at our cabin I became close to the wife of one of his high school friend's. It was his birthday weekend and they wanted to come to the beach. Luckily it was 80F degrees Friday and Saturday, then dropped Sunday to 60-70 with rain. Sunday was no fuss though because they heart football, so being at a sports bar was what they wanted.

ooohh sounds like a lovely relaxing weekend , :) perfect baby cooking conditions for u :) xxx
whats 80 in celcius do u know, i dont know how to convert :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura...it's 4:44!! You think you can do my cards if it isn't too late for you?

awww , i can sweetie, give me a few mins xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you. My 80 is roughly your 27 degrees.


----------



## xoxo4angel

And after a mc and mmc I never take anything for granted! I cannot believe the other woman drank vodka knowingly in the 2ww...ignorance is bliss! Selfish women and their poor children!


----------



## lilesMom

i used a different pack again, just cos :)

1) acknowledgement : accept all aspects of urself so u feel happy and confident. become aware of and nurture the good qualities of others so they feel relaxed and happy in ur presence. recognise who u truly are to be happy. 

2) archangel uriel: your r blessed to get this angel card, he brings love, peace and tranquility. you in turn can spread these qualities. conect with him and ask for his help. see urself surrounded in purple and white light. think, 'i am one in peace and serenity'

3) positivity : keep ur thoughts words and actions pos. what u focus on is what u attract so allow urself to attract high vibrations by streaming only pos thoughts. the angels are aware of power of positivity and will support you in this. your pos will keep u happy and fulfilled and help get what u desire. think , 'i am positvie and strong' . 

and one card from other pack :) 

oh its one of my fave cards ...

4) shower of adundance :
to heal ur finances, give the angels ur worries about money, they will guide u to create and accept abundance. your finances will heal as fast as u allow. 
ths card is a sign ur prayers have been heard and answered. listen to and follow ur gut right now. this abundance is not necessarily money, it ca take any form, an abundance of time, friends, ideas etc. can mean an unexpected win ad can mean that if u have been finding coins lately , its sign from loved ones departed and angels 

all good babe xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you. My 80 is roughly your 27 degrees.

perfect temp, nice and warm without being melting :)


----------



## horseypants

thanks so much for the comforting words a-gain :shy: all better now. OH is back home and i calmed down. af is calming down too. she scares me lately and i get very weird.

angel, i hope it's ib :dust:


----------



## jen435

laura so sorry you had to see her drink ugh! ppl like that make me sooo angry!! My friend drank and smoke and her son is now 4 and has serious behavior and developmental problems. He is also extremely overweight and very mean! He HURTS!! anyways know that your taking care of your lil one and that is the best you can do! Also know you have a group of girls that youll never hear that we did such a thing from! So rant all you want! Makes me appreciate you all even more! <3 Yay for that ultrasound scan tomorrow! Cant wait to hear how many beats per minute!

Btw did or are any of you ladies going to breast feed? I started a thread asking about breast pumps that are good to use but not getting much feed back. So figured I asked for any info you ladies may know about the whole process because i am not educated on this topic yet. 

Out to dinner now with the husband for our anniversary and to see Taken 2! Hope you ladies are having a nice day!

Angel and bethany I agree with laura! Its still to early! Prays being said for you!

:dust:


----------



## horseypants

liles mum, oh my gosh! that is terrible, yikes. i might have to say something which im sure would have gone poorly.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you thank you Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> thanks so much for the comforting words a-gain :shy: all better now. OH is back home and i calmed down. af is calming down too. she scares me lately and i get very weird.
> 
> angel, i hope it's ib :dust:

thank god ur feeling better, such a stressfull time xxxx big hugs xx
its no wonder hon, u have all normal af hormonal issue but also the whole damn u af for being here issues, loves u, its all normal and dont be shy, we all freak out from time to time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen. Breast feeding or pumping is sooo beneficial to baby! My sister had a portable pump that she lived by! Cost might have been $300 and brand is Medela. Some hospitals have the one's they can rent to you monthly. Breast milk is by far cheaper than formula! Most Dr's have a lactation consultant that will work with you, even come to your home.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you thank you Laura!

no prob sweetie xxxxxxxxx
hope it makes sense to u x


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> laura so sorry you had to see her drink ugh! ppl like that make me sooo angry!! My friend drank and smoke and her son is now 4 and has serious behavior and developmental problems. He is also extremely overweight and very mean! He HURTS!! anyways know that your taking care of your lil one and that is the best you can do! Also know you have a group of girls that youll never hear that we did such a thing from! So rant all you want! Makes me appreciate you all even more! <3 Yay for that ultrasound scan tomorrow! Cant wait to hear how many beats per minute!
> 
> Btw did or are any of you ladies going to breast feed? I started a thread asking about breast pumps that are good to use but not getting much feed back. So figured I asked for any info you ladies may know about the whole process because i am not educated on this topic yet.
> 
> Out to dinner now with the husband for our anniversary and to see Taken 2! Hope you ladies are having a nice day!
> 
> Angel and bethany I agree with laura! Its still to early! Prays being said for you!
> 
> :dust:

thanks sweetie, ye d best :) xxx 
ive calmed down now, i just feel bad for her bub. 
U/s is a week tomor :) so have a bit of a wait yet but i cant wait :) 
all hopefull :)
i am gonna do my best to breast feed but it doesnt work for everyone ao im not gonna pressure myself but do really wanna :) 
2 of my sis did with no problem but one had to quit due to bleeding nipples and lack of milk :) so il do my best but wont beat myself up if i cant. 
im gonna use my sis breast pump and just buy my own bits.
i think its medina, that name is in my head but il double check, she found it great and has used other that werent so great, they r expensive enough but worth it :) 

happy anniversary enjoy ur nt xxxxxxxxxx hi to Dh :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Horsey...glad OH is there to make you feel better. I have to tell mine exactly what he needs to do to make me feel better, so it takes the "he knows just what to do/say Hallmark moment" away, which leads to me being upset or hurt toward him. Textbook displacement!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Horsey...glad OH is there to make you feel better. I have to tell mine exactly what he needs to do to make me feel better, so it takes the "he knows just what to do/say Hallmark moment" away, which leads to me being upset or hurt toward him. Textbook displacement!

sounds like me and OH but i suppose im lucky in one way that he listens to what i want and trys to provide it :) ( most of time , ha ha) could be worse , he could ignore me when i tell him what i need from him :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Laura!
> 
> no prob sweetie xxxxxxxxx
> hope it makes sense to u xClick to expand...

It does! I like the peace, tranquility and positivity theme. I need those things right about now! The abundance card can be a few things...maybe I'll go play the lotto and win us that yacht! Or it simply could be the call DH got from his sister, pretty sure she has her hand out for money. Jeez, the cards are making plenty of sense now!


----------



## lilesMom

yey the queasies r nearly gone, water and food is great when u can eat um :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:
 

> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you thank you Laura!
> 
> no prob sweetie xxxxxxxxx
> hope it makes sense to u xClick to expand...
> 
> It does! I like the peace, tranquility and positivity theme. I need those things right about now! The abundance card can be a few things...maybe I'll go play the lotto and win us that yacht! Or it simply could be the call DH got from his sister, pretty sure she has her hand out for money. Jeez, the cards are making plenty of sense now!Click to expand...

i often get the pos cards followed by abundance, i think its just saying if u keep your spriits up, good things are a coming :) 
it always means good things on the way so its all good. 
do lotto just in case :)
were u on here when i got my 1455E on lotto :)
i fell asleep doin angel cards and woke up, wrote down the nums and went back to sleep, i did the lotto with um next 2 days and won that amount on second day :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

What?? Congrats Laura! Our lotto is Wednesday worth 32million. Perhaps I'll get a ticket before my labs are drawn!


----------



## lilesMom

we have a lotto every day of the week in irl , some days we have 2 :) 
that was few months ago, i was so happy :)
was a nice win. 
best o luck in ur ticket :) if u win 32 mil remember who prompted u to buy ticket h aha x


----------



## xoxo4angel

But of course Laura...I'll deliver your portion personally!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> But of course Laura...I'll deliver your portion personally!

hee hee :) u wont be able to fly for few months if bfp :) x


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> But of course Laura...I'll deliver your portion personally!
> 
> hee hee :) u wont be able to fly for few months if bfp :) xClick to expand...

Then I'll travel by yacht! :haha: (Ok, I'll wire it to ya! :winkwink:)


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha u would get ur wish with the yacht after all :) x


----------



## Storked

Laura, go nap :D
I was quiet because I was baking and then replying to the one other thread I am active on. I only had the browser open to reply on it for several hours :blush:
Yay for scan tomorrow! :happydance:
I don't blame you one bit for being mad at that coworker! As ladies who have lost ours we have a lot more respect for that budding life and. Ant understand why anyone would do ANYTHING to harm it! :hugs: and it may very well be the cause of her boy's problems. Sad.
Love it when you do the cards- you cheer us all :D

Angel, you are tough! I don't think I could go to a shower now :-/
Yay for bed snuggles! Have you ever seen the soap opera Dark Shadows? I love it.
Oh beach! Did you have a blast? Was it nice to catch up?
And you are right about the women being selfish!
Men are asses. Go ahead and tell yours what to do for those Hallmark moments- you may resent him for making you tell him to do it but you know you will be more upset if he just never figures it out.

Hey Jen, how are you and baby today? :kiss:
I plan to breast feed my kids. My whole family does that unless the babies just don't take to a nipple. Can I ask my one of my sisters your breast pump question? She counsels women on breast feeding and nutrition for their children in her office so I bet she would know. But I hear the pricey electric kind are best :)
Have a good time!

Horsey, glad that things are looking up! I think our losses, no matter when, whack the hell out of our hormones. I become so weepy and sensitive about a week before AF (now). We can't help it :hugs:
So is today looking up? :flower:
And are you fairly outspoken in real life? *I like that ;)

Amy, WHERE ARE YOU?! We miss you :flower:

Natasha, HI! Enjoying your DH? ;)

Danni, how are you!!?


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweet pea, i know i must go to bedsoon but im just feeling better so i dont wanna waste it sleeping ha ha:)
hurray for baking, u make kitty litter cake :) can i have some :)
my scan is a week from tomor so nearly there :) xx but thanks xx i put it funny :)

it was medela , i had name a bit wrong :blush: :) 

any other news bethany xxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and bethany i wasnt stalking u on the other thread :) in case u saw my name :) 
i remeber never giving up being nice to me when i joined and was checking to make sure her preg goin well :) glad it is :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy? Jessica? Natasha? Hope you ladies are doing well! Gearing up for O time I imagine! My sister said she saw .88 cent hpts at Walmart and was going to grab me the entire bin! Lol.


----------



## lilesMom

cards for bethany :)
ur gonna like the third one espeacially :)

1) assertiveness : this situation can be healed gently and with love but there is also a need for strength and truthfullness. we will stand with u guiding u. handle conflict with honesty and love. 

2)new partner ( dont fret isnt always romantically ) : a chance meeting is no mistake, it is a catalyst to set wheels in motion to answer ur prayers , pay attention to new people we send into ur life,. allow other peopl t help u instead of doin things alone. 
could be a new pet coming into ur life. or could mean consult a expert. 
your prayer is being answered through other people. 

3) Change in direction ( pic on card is a baby in a basket with an angel and a stork on a cloud ) : the change that r happening are because of ur newborn willingness to follow angel direction and guidance. u r protected now and in future so follow ur heart to the happy outcome u desire. you're startin a new phase in ur life. pregnancy, birth r adoption of a child is poss. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> oh and bethany i wasnt stalking u on the other thread :) in case u saw my name :)
> i remeber never giving up being nice to me when i joined and was checking to make sure her preg goin well :) glad it is :)

You are so nice!


----------



## lilesMom

aw angel thanks , u too hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy? Jessica? Natasha? Hope you ladies are doing well! Gearing up for O time I imagine! My sister said she saw .88 cent hpts at Walmart and was going to grab me the entire bin! Lol.

yeah where r our girlies :) 
thats why i bulk buy, total poas addict here :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> MommyNikki said:
> 
> 
> The most painful part of my D&C was the IV in my hand (I still think they did something wrong with that because my hand felt like it was broke for a week after). The doctor said to wait 2 weeks to start trying again...I waited 6 days and thats only because of blood. My cervix was still a little sore so we just took it easy. I am staying "active" but not rushing anything. I did not plan my other 2 children, I just stayed "active" and God did his part. I do not want to stress myself out with pregnancy tests until my body gives me a sign that something is going on in there.
> 
> If its meant to happen (and I hope it is) it will. Stay positive and stress free everyone..."A watched pot doesn't boil"
> 
> Thank you. Sorry you've been through a loss. I am knocking on 37's door, so while I trust that God has a plan for me, I am thankful for the RE he has put in my life! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> And good thing he trusts the doctor! :D
> I am due for AF the 15th. You keep a journal? So organized! Go you! But you never know, those pesky PMS symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy. What symptoms did you have with your angels? :flower:
> And you know, it is so soon- neither of us may have had any implantation yet. Those pesky babies could wait until the last minute :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's just a symptom journal, nothing fancy. I like to use it as a reference. My angels made me sleepy, so I was napping by 7dpo and had tender bbs at arm pit.Click to expand...

Its not the age, its the mileage Angel. And you and your husband look very healthy, especially with those 10k runs! I wish I were that healthy. Don't worry you will have your healthy lo in no time. I have my fx for you. :hugs: All of us were right, remember back in late August early September we were all saying September and October were going to be good months? We already have Laura and Jen who are expecting, now it is just time for the rest of us to catch up, and we will in due time!!


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed sweeties, chat soon 
love and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jessica, u will be with us really really soon xxxxxxxxxxx
i can feel it in my bones xxxxxx:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> U guys cheered me up with your gross cakes. I am having a rough spot. I told oh we are breaking up. I should have been seven months. Stuffs hard right now. I am alone at home. I gotta force myself to go to sleep. Called in to work tomorrow. Kind of a bad move. I'm being a mess. Thx for the laffs. Next stop road kill cake and compost carrot cake.

Horsey, I was right there last week! I told dh I wanted a divorce, I even threw all of his clothes out of our closet, I was so pissed at him. I hope both of you can work it out hon. Just remember, men think so differently than us. I know it can be so frustrating. Sometimes when we are down or fed up they don't react like we expect them to, but they do care and love us. They just have weird ways of showing it, or lack of showing it at times. And they aren't that good at understanding that we are very hormonal and moody right now, especially with the losses that we have had to deal with. Hang in there hon, when you need a good laugh just remember Bethany's kitty litter cake. lol. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> thanks jessica, u will be with us really really soon xxxxxxxxxxx
> i can feel it in my bones xxxxxx:)

Thank you sweet Laura! I hope to God we all can be bump buddies very soon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> And men are contrary like that: tell them no and they want it but if you offer it to them it doesn't happen. Bit unfair really :flower:

Sounds like me 6 year old. You say no and they want things more and more. lol. Men can act like children, better yet toddlers. lol. :baby:


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> laura so sorry you had to see her drink ugh! ppl like that make me sooo angry!! My friend drank and smoke and her son is now 4 and has serious behavior and developmental problems. He is also extremely overweight and very mean! He HURTS!! anyways know that your taking care of your lil one and that is the best you can do! Also know you have a group of girls that youll never hear that we did such a thing from! So rant all you want! Makes me appreciate you all even more! <3 Yay for that ultrasound scan tomorrow! Cant wait to hear how many beats per minute!
> 
> Btw did or are any of you ladies going to breast feed? I started a thread asking about breast pumps that are good to use but not getting much feed back. So figured I asked for any info you ladies may know about the whole process because i am not educated on this topic yet.
> 
> Out to dinner now with the husband for our anniversary and to see Taken 2! Hope you ladies are having a nice day!
> 
> Angel and bethany I agree with laura! Its still to early! Prays being said for you!
> 
> :dust:

oooh Take 2. Liam Neeson killing everybody once again!! lol. Pretty tough for a 60 year old huh! I loved the first movie, hope you enjoy this one! Happy Anniversary!! Enjoy your evening with your dear husband! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Horsey...glad OH is there to make you feel better. I have to tell mine exactly what he needs to do to make me feel better, so it takes the "he knows just what to do/say Hallmark moment" away, which leads to me being upset or hurt toward him. Textbook displacement!

Yeah, same with my dh, and its so weird because I have to tell him the same thing over and over again. You would think he would get a clue by now. Textbook displacement. lol. Good one. Angel, are you a writer? Those AF poems, you should get those published. They are really clever!


----------



## Storked

Laura, a week from tomorrow? I will try to be patient :kiss:
No news here except that the apartment called for more verification of my social security number- think it must be confusing seeing as how I recently (this year) changed the name on it.
Kind of worrying that we our application may be denied because I have horrible credit from my first marriage. But my husband&#8217;s credit is great and he is the one who supports the family.
Hehe what other thread? Oh I saw where you were checking on Never! She is such a sweetie pie and doing great :D
Thank you so much for the cards- they always ring so TRUE! :hugs:
Sweet dreams Laura.

Angel, get that bin! 

JESSICA! Hi :D I agree with Laura that your rainbow is near.
Men are emotionally stunted children, so right! How are you today??


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Laura, a week from tomorrow? I will try to be patient :kiss:
> No news here except that the apartment called for more verification of my social security number- think it must be confusing seeing as how I recently (this year) changed the name on it.
> Kind of worrying that we our application may be denied because I have horrible credit from my first marriage. But my husbands credit is great and he is the one who supports the family.
> Hehe what other thread? Oh I saw where you were checking on Never! She is such a sweetie pie and doing great :D
> Thank you so much for the cards- they always ring so TRUE! :hugs:
> Sweet dreams Laura.
> 
> Angel, get that bin!
> 
> JESSICA! Hi :D I agree with Laura that your rainbow is near.
> Men are emotionally stunted children, so right! How are you today??

Bethany, are you planning on being a stay at home mom? I have been for many years. When I had my first daughter at 20, I was already my father's caregiver so I took care of him as well as raising her (not easy!). He passed away when my youngest daughter was 1. I was 27. I feel that taking care of my sick father, helped me learn to be more patient with my 6 year old who has special needs. I guess everything happens for a reason. It works better that I stay at home with my daughter because nobody understand her better than me. Not even my husband. Believe me, he wouldn't have the patience. lol. So now I home school her. Not easy with her emotional problems, but I try my best. I don't think the school system could offer her the care that I do, mama knows best. hehe. So long story short, I kinda just became at stay at home mom. I am looking to somehow work from home though, to bring in extra income. It's hard though because there are a lot of scams out there when it comes to working from home. I know I'm rambling a lot today, I tend to do that with you girls. Not sure why. lol. So anyways, how are things going Bethany? I hope you get that apartment!! FX. Oh, and I'm cd4 today. So just planning ahead for this cycle. Want to tackle every avenue I can. lol. I want a lot of healthy swimmers to catch that eggy. :happydance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy?? Where are you hon? I hope everything is going good with your in-laws visit!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, a week from tomorrow? I will try to be patient :kiss:
> No news here except that the apartment called for more verification of my social security number- think it must be confusing seeing as how I recently (this year) changed the name on it.
> Kind of worrying that we our application may be denied because I have horrible credit from my first marriage. But my husbands credit is great and he is the one who supports the family.
> Hehe what other thread? Oh I saw where you were checking on Never! She is such a sweetie pie and doing great :D
> Thank you so much for the cards- they always ring so TRUE! :hugs:
> Sweet dreams Laura.
> 
> Angel, get that bin!
> 
> JESSICA! Hi :D I agree with Laura that your rainbow is near.
> Men are emotionally stunted children, so right! How are you today??
> 
> Bethany, are you planning on being a stay at home mom? I have been for many years. When I had my first daughter at 20, I was already my father's caregiver so I took care of him as well as raising her (not easy!). He passed away when my youngest daughter was 1. I was 27. I feel that taking care of my sick father, helped me learn to be more patient with my 6 year old who has special needs. I guess everything happens for a reason. It works better that I stay at home with my daughter because nobody understand her better than me. Not even my husband. Believe me, he wouldn't have the patience. lol. So now I home school her. Not easy with her emotional problems, but I try my best. I don't think the school system could offer her the care that I do, mama knows best. hehe. So long story short, I kinda just became at stay at home mom. I am looking to somehow work from home though, to bring in extra income. It's hard though because there are a lot of scams out there when it comes to working from home. I know I'm rambling a lot today, I tend to do that with you girls. Not sure why. lol. So anyways, how are things going Bethany? I hope you get that apartment!! FX. Oh, and I'm cd4 today. So just planning ahead for this cycle. Want to tackle every avenue I can. lol. I want a lot of healthy swimmers to catch that eggy. :happydance:Click to expand...

Jessica, I am going to be a stay at home mom! My husband hates the thought of me getting a job (though I apply to them because I miss having my own money. And hate explaining to people that I am not employed when they ask what I do.)
That must have been so difficult to care for your father- you are such a strong woman Jessica. A great example to me.
How do you like homeschooling? I have a sister that has contemplated it and know a ton of ladies that do it and just love love love it. It is trying AND rewarding I bet. And trying your best to be patient with your daughter is all you can do and most likely more than she would get at school :flower:
Working from home...I actually think I saw article ideas on this the other day. From Redbook. I will see if I cut it out- surely scams wouldnt be listed in such publications?
And ramble away! It doesn't even seem like rambling to me- it always makes total sense what you say :kiss:
Things are great aside from me worrying about the apartment application now (I mean why did they need faxes of my SSN??)
Did you decide on FertilAid for your DH? I think I may talk my husband into taking it as well. I read bad reviews on the women's but great for the men's! We can just take awesome prenatals and maybe the FertileCM :thumbup:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, a week from tomorrow? I will try to be patient :kiss:
> No news here except that the apartment called for more verification of my social security number- think it must be confusing seeing as how I recently (this year) changed the name on it.
> Kind of worrying that we our application may be denied because I have horrible credit from my first marriage. But my husbands credit is great and he is the one who supports the family.
> Hehe what other thread? Oh I saw where you were checking on Never! She is such a sweetie pie and doing great :D
> Thank you so much for the cards- they always ring so TRUE! :hugs:
> Sweet dreams Laura.
> 
> Angel, get that bin!
> 
> JESSICA! Hi :D I agree with Laura that your rainbow is near.
> Men are emotionally stunted children, so right! How are you today??
> 
> Bethany, are you planning on being a stay at home mom? I have been for many years. When I had my first daughter at 20, I was already my father's caregiver so I took care of him as well as raising her (not easy!). He passed away when my youngest daughter was 1. I was 27. I feel that taking care of my sick father, helped me learn to be more patient with my 6 year old who has special needs. I guess everything happens for a reason. It works better that I stay at home with my daughter because nobody understand her better than me. Not even my husband. Believe me, he wouldn't have the patience. lol. So now I home school her. Not easy with her emotional problems, but I try my best. I don't think the school system could offer her the care that I do, mama knows best. hehe. So long story short, I kinda just became at stay at home mom. I am looking to somehow work from home though, to bring in extra income. It's hard though because there are a lot of scams out there when it comes to working from home. I know I'm rambling a lot today, I tend to do that with you girls. Not sure why. lol. So anyways, how are things going Bethany? I hope you get that apartment!! FX. Oh, and I'm cd4 today. So just planning ahead for this cycle. Want to tackle every avenue I can. lol. I want a lot of healthy swimmers to catch that eggy. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Jessica, I am going to be a stay at home mom! My husband hates the thought of me getting a job (though I apply to them because I miss having my own money. And hate explaining to people that I am not employed when they ask what I do.)
> That must have been so difficult to care for your father- you are such a strong woman Jessica. A great example to me.
> How do you like homeschooling? I have a sister that has contemplated it and know a ton of ladies that do it and just love love love it. It is trying AND rewarding I bet. And trying your best to be patient with your daughter is all you can do and most likely more than she would get at school :flower:
> Working from home...I actually think I saw article ideas on this the other day. From Redbook. I will see if I cut it out- surely scams wouldnt be listed in such publications?
> And ramble away! It doesn't even seem like rambling to me- it always makes total sense what you say :kiss:
> Things are great aside from me worrying about the apartment application now (I mean why did they need faxes of my SSN??)
> Did you decide on FertilAid for your DH? I think I may talk my husband into taking it as well. I read bad reviews on the women's but great for the men's! We can just take awesome prenatals and maybe the FertileCM :thumbup:Click to expand...

My husband also hates the thought of me working. lol. I guess they are old fashioned? As for the homeschooling, it is great when my daughter cooperates, but there are days where she is basically unteachable. So you have to be patient. And about the apartment ordeal. It seems like its getting harder and harder to rent or own these days. Its screwed up because many Americans credit are down the drain due to economic problems, sometimes its almost unavoidable. It sucks. Oh and the FertilAid, I am going to order it, but I am so impatient, I hear it can take a few months to start working. And I just want it to work like the first day he starts taking it (you know, so he starts producing massive amounts of swimmers... I know tmi) lol. I know that is impossible, by the way. But I feel so impatient to be pregnant again, since the mc. Oooooh thanks for the FertileCM, never heard of it until you. I just researched and found good reviews on it. I have tried checking cm, and I almost seem to have none. I have read that some women produce more than others. Now thanks to Angel, I'm looking into whole food prenatal vitamins, been reading up and seems like a healthier option.


----------



## lilesMom

jessica we be bump buddies in no time xxxx

my cat has just sat on my chest so its hard to type :) he has gotten really snuggly lately :)

bethany fx on the apartment xxx

horsey so glad u r feelin bit better xxx


----------



## horseypants

good morning sunshines. i'm really happy. OH came back and we got smushy (i wish mine didnt want me to work, he's the opposite, but i am totally going to try to work out the stay at home mom thing for at least a year or two once this who baby thing finally materialises)

i love my doctor. i started clomid last night and am taking another progesterone test after ovulation. 

i love you guys! i've been doing an early morning shift at work so i'm never at a real computer when i read/write lately (except right now, but im going on the air in 40 minutes). 

lilesmum, have i told you how happy i am for you lately? and jen! and has anyone else joined the pregos officially yet? will read up later xoxoxoox :dust: good morning aaron's woman and angel 

welcome, jessica xo


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies. :coffee:

Horsey...yay for rekindling with OH! :bunny: And double yay for a proactive Dr! 

Jessica, I'd say many of us are anxious to be pregnant again. You are certainly not alone in that quest! 

Bethany, I second Laura on the well wishes for your new place! When is the move? 

Jen, Laura hope the morning sickness is at bay! :ban:

Amy, Did the in laws eat you? Do we need to send reinforcements? J/k :haha:

Natasha, Danni...how are you ladies? :flow:

AFM, I am going to say AF is around the corner for me. Sparing you the details, let's just say the spotting is a bit more than what one would expect for IB, but not enough to be called flow. One more day and I get to see the Oracle! :dance:


----------



## horseypants

angel, sorry if it is something i missed, but tell me about this oracle?


----------



## xoxo4angel

horseypants said:


> angel, sorry if it is something i missed, but tell me about this oracle?

Oh sorry, nothing missed, my DH NEVER believes anything I tell him regarding ttc (despite my endless hours of research). He has to hear it straight from the Dr, so I refer to her as the oracle! Wish I had a real life oracle!!

Edit: You said at work "going on the air"...as in radio or television?


----------



## horseypants

ahhhhhhhhhhh! angel, seriously, our oh's have a lot in common. too funny. mine always wants to hear it from the doc. apparently our obsession and 100 percent attention to our own lady parts is not sufficient expertise lol. he's getting better with it since i started temping every morning though. he asks me, "what do the temps say." :) if you've got the time, catch me up on what the doc appointment is going to consist of. otherwise, i'll pick it up when i catch up on all my backwards reading on this here thread.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree! I've had this body for 36.11 years...and my AF for 20+, so why can't he just take my word for it! He looks at the app on my phone to see where I am in my cycle. I go to the RE tomorrow for blood work to see if pg or not (I'll be 10dpo). I'll tell her about the spotting, so she'll prob throw in a few more hormones to be checked. DH leaves Friday for a few weeks and we aren't wasting any cycles, so IUI will be on the shelf.


----------



## horseypants

ok excellent - imma throw more dust on yoU! :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

horseypants said:


> ok excellent - imma trow more dust on yoU! :dust: :dust:

Nice! I'll take it! 

Maybe on Clomid you'll have multiples! Then OH will have to cave and let you stay home! My doc wouldn't give me anything! 2 mc's due to egg quality and there is nothing they can do for it? It's the pits, but I guess I'm bound to get a good one at some point!


----------



## horseypants

oh my gosh angel, that is so what im hoping for. i have always wanted twinsies and now i have a five percent chance! :) it's enough to have me grinning and yes, there'd be lots of stay at home mothering going on.

how do they know it was an egg quality issue? mine could very well be too.


----------



## xoxo4angel

After D&c they did karyotype of baby, so that's how we knew it was my eggy..Dr wanted to give me a clear picture of "why" (I am one of those). I take Royal Jelly now on the off chance it works and helps my eggs!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think the Clomid will also help you with egg quality...my thought process says, the more follies you have, the more likely you are to get a good one (again, I heart Darwinism)! That's why I wanted the Clomid or Femora...

Edit: fx for healthy baby for you, but double fx for twins!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!!! I missed you all soooooo much!!! Going to attempt to play catch up but I think that would be impossible since I have missed almost a week :( Anything new going on? How is everyone doing?!!? Anymore bfp/af/tww??

Jen/Laura, how are your beans doing?

Lots of love and :dust: to you all... MISSED YOU GIRLS TONS!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy!!! Glad you are back! It was a quiet weekend...catch up shouldn't be too bad! Haha! Hope the in law visit went well doll!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy!!! Glad you are back! It was a quiet weekend...catch up shouldn't be too bad! Haha! Hope the in law visit went well doll!

Angel, thanks sweets :hugs:!!! It did.. a little trying at times but all in all it was a great week :thumbup:! How are you??? You are 8dpo? Getting ready to test soon huh? I cant wait for you to announce your :bfp: :happydance:

Bethany, so glad everything worked out with the apt and :rofl: regarding the kitty litter cakes! I know a couple of people I wouldnt mind making that for heheh 

Laura, glad to hear everything is going well with lo so far. Funny about your kitty, my boys were all over me when I was pg. I think they know thier little brother or sister is in there and they want to snuggle with the baby too. :hugs: :cloud9:

Jen, I hope you had a wonderful anniversary! Dinner and a movie sounded so lovely. Ours is tomorrow but I dont think we are going to do anything since its a wednessday. We are thinking about going to a B&B in two weeks for the weekend so we are going to maybe celebrate then :kiss: When is your next scan?

Jessica, :wave: hun!!! Hows it going? Where are you on the af/tww/dpo front? I hop youre doing well babe! :hugs:

Horsey, so sorry you were having a rough time but so glad you are in better/happier spirits now :hugs:! You girls have lifted me up when I got into an emotional funk and I too feel so blessed to have you all in my life :flower:!

Natasha, Danni and anyone else that I missed... :wave: and LOTS and LOTS of :dust: to everyone!!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## praying41more

horseypants said:


> good morning sunshines. i'm really happy. OH came back and we got smushy (i wish mine didnt want me to work, he's the opposite, but i am totally going to try to work out the stay at home mom thing for at least a year or two once this who baby thing finally materialises)
> 
> i love my doctor. i started clomid last night and am taking another progesterone test after ovulation.
> 
> i love you guys! i've been doing an early morning shift at work so i'm never at a real computer when i read/write lately (except right now, but im going on the air in 40 minutes).
> 
> lilesmum, have i told you how happy i am for you lately? and jen! and has anyone else joined the pregos officially yet? will read up later xoxoxoox :dust: good morning aaron's woman and angel
> 
> welcome, jessica xo


Hey Horseypants, I am on my 2nd cycle of Clomid. My first cycle, I had a lot of side effects but I did some research and found that taking the clomid at night or when Im just about to go to sleep, the side effects during the 2nd cycle were non existent. I didnt know if you had taken Clomid before but just thought I would throw that out there :)


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> good morning sunshines. i'm really happy. OH came back and we got smushy (i wish mine didnt want me to work, he's the opposite, but i am totally going to try to work out the stay at home mom thing for at least a year or two once this who baby thing finally materialises)
> 
> i love my doctor. i started clomid last night and am taking another progesterone test after ovulation.
> 
> i love you guys! i've been doing an early morning shift at work so i'm never at a real computer when i read/write lately (except right now, but im going on the air in 40 minutes).
> 
> lilesmum, have i told you how happy i am for you lately? and jen! and has anyone else joined the pregos officially yet? will read up later xoxoxoox :dust: good morning aaron's woman and angel
> 
> welcome, jessica xo


that is fab sweetie, so many people have great success with it :) woo hoo for good doc xxxxx loads o :dust: to u xxx

glad u and OH r good x. mine hates me being at home , think it scares him that he may have all responsibilty, wish mine was happy for me to be at home too :) :) but for now i have my way , im good at gettin my way :) ha ha

thanks for ur warm wishes chick, feelin bit rough yest and today so its a good pick me up :) :) its fine i can take anything so long as it works out ok for me :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> G'morning ladies. :coffee:
> 
> Jen, Laura hope the morning sickness is at bay! :ban:
> 
> Amy, Did the in laws eat you? Do we need to send reinforcements? J/k :haha:
> 
> AFM, I am going to say AF is around the corner for me. Sparing you the details, let's just say the spotting is a bit more than what one would expect for IB, but not enough to be called flow. One more day and I get to see the Oracle! :dance:

its not angel :) im not throwing up but food is a bit of an enemy at the mo :) but il take it as a good sign and il put up with it no prob if i get good result this time round :) thanks chick xx

yeah amy we r worried , where u at :) xxx

oh no af is a dumb ass, i so thought this was ur month. she just wont bloody listen xxxx big hugs hon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi Girls!!! I missed you all soooooo much!!! Going to attempt to play catch up but I think that would be impossible since I have missed almost a week :( Anything new going on? How is everyone doing?!!? Anymore bfp/af/tww??
> 
> Jen/Laura, how are your beans doing?
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you all... MISSED YOU GIRLS TONS!!!!

oh yey ur back , i was catchin up too xxxxx
its been wuiet ish here hon, everyone had their own stuff goin on xxxx
but most back now except natasha who is busy making her house pretty :) and danni who we miss :) xx

how was ur few days xxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, may just be how they were both raised. I know that at church the prophets always urge the men to support the family, work two jobs if they must, because they say that it is important for us to stay at home. And staying home can be a job, you know? It isn&#8217;t always the most rewarding. But I bet your husband wouldn&#8217;t want to do any of it lol.
I think you are right on renting and owning. And I told him that me being a homemaker can be a problem because, as married people, they judge us both. If we were to split they wouldn&#8217;t want the person with no income and bad credit in the apartment. Tough times all around.
I actually got a letter of approval from the other place we applied, despite telling them to cancel, but decided that they can be a backup plan.
And swimmers aren&#8217;t TMI at all- I think my husband still needs to produce more as well. Is it their age do you think?
FertilAid for him and FertileCM and pre-seed for you. And prenatal. And they act like they are the only ones popping pills!
Surfing the net for all knowledge TTC is a little addicting isn&#8217;t it? :D

Laura, enjoy cat snuggles! They are the best :D

Horsey, does smushy means that y&#8217;all were smooshing together? ;)
And honestly, after you stay home for a while he may feel like he can&#8217;t afford for you to work. That happened to a friend of mine. Her husband says she has the crappiest job ever lol.
Hooray for clomid. Oh god I hope you have twins. Don&#8217;t smack me for saying it, you know it would be the bomb diggity.

Angel, HI! Thanks for the well wishes- we start moving on the 19th. WHEEE.
Damn it we told that witch to stay away from you! She is asking for it&#8230; (shakes fist menacingly)
Hooray for the doc though! :hugs: what kind of egg quality problems? They don&#8217;t have drugs that can help? What about certain vitamins?

AMY HI!! Don&#8217;t feel bad about catch up, just jump right back in because you were missed so stinking much :flower:
Ha, well you have the recipe for the cake now ;)

Praying, howdy!

Jen, Danni, Natasha....HI!

Well guys, no news from the apartment place that we want. Boo.


----------



## Storked

Angel you always saying you heart Darwinism always makes me think of Bill Nye. I love the guy and he is a huge supporter of evolution :)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/6E51EC0F-B9D0-4B5E-BD7F-D7984ACE0CA9-862-000000300C9D6BD8.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

i feel sleepy oh so sleepy , sleepy :)
anyone wanna send me some energy to clean my house? my sis callin for lunch tomor and i know i wont wanna do it in the morn.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls!!! I missed you all soooooo much!!! Going to attempt to play catch up but I think that would be impossible since I have missed almost a week :( Anything new going on? How is everyone doing?!!? Anymore bfp/af/tww??
> 
> Jen/Laura, how are your beans doing?
> 
> Lots of love and :dust: to you all... MISSED YOU GIRLS TONS!!!!
> 
> oh yey ur back , i was catchin up too xxxxx
> its been wuiet ish here hon, everyone had their own stuff goin on xxxx
> but most back now except natasha who is busy making her house pretty :) and danni who we miss :) xx
> 
> how was ur few days xxxClick to expand...




Storked said:


> Jessica, may just be how they were both raised. I know that at church the prophets always urge the men to support the family, work two jobs if they must, because they say that it is important for us to stay at home. And staying home can be a job, you know? It isnt always the most rewarding. But I bet your husband wouldnt want to do any of it lol.
> I think you are right on renting and owning. And I told him that me being a homemaker can be a problem because, as married people, they judge us both. If we were to split they wouldnt want the person with no income and bad credit in the apartment. Tough times all around.
> I actually got a letter of approval from the other place we applied, despite telling them to cancel, but decided that they can be a backup plan.
> And swimmers arent TMI at all- I think my husband still needs to produce more as well. Is it their age do you think?
> FertilAid for him and FertileCM and pre-seed for you. And prenatal. And they act like they are the only ones popping pills!
> Surfing the net for all knowledge TTC is a little addicting isnt it? :D
> 
> Laura, enjoy cat snuggles! They are the best :D
> 
> Horsey, does smushy means that yall were smooshing together? ;)
> And honestly, after you stay home for a while he may feel like he cant afford for you to work. That happened to a friend of mine. Her husband says she has the crappiest job ever lol.
> Hooray for clomid. Oh god I hope you have twins. Dont smack me for saying it, you know it would be the bomb diggity.
> 
> Angel, HI! Thanks for the well wishes- we start moving on the 19th. WHEEE.
> Damn it we told that witch to stay away from you! She is asking for it (shakes fist menacingly)
> Hooray for the doc though! :hugs: what kind of egg quality problems? They dont have drugs that can help? What about certain vitamins?
> 
> AMY HI!! Dont feel bad about catch up, just jump right back in because you were missed so stinking much :flower:
> Ha, well you have the recipe for the cake now ;)
> 
> Praying, howdy!
> 
> Jen, Danni, Natasha....HI!
> 
> Well guys, no news from the apartment place that we want. Boo.

Awww I missed you ladies LOADS!!! I seriously was on the verge of needing a Bethanylauraangeljennatashajessicadannihorsey-IV soon! lol

Laura, I think your nausea is a GREAT sign!!! :thumbup::baby:


----------



## mommylov

Grrr just read re apt.. whats going on with that Bethany????


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, time for you to summon a cleaning brownie! Or should we just adopt house elves? Hehehe...
and Amy is right, yay for nausea!

Amy, I MISSED YOU SO MUCH! It was much more quiet without you :hugs:
Not sure about the apartment that we want not calling us bad but I am PEEVED that the other ran our application when I called and told them that we had changed our mind. They must have been desperate for part of the fee they charged us- which was $50 more than the much nicer place. Grrr.


----------



## Storked

Amy, did you enjoy the weekend? :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

i wanna dobby elf :) il call him jack :)
fx the apt people r just taking their time and will be on to u soon x


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i wanna dobby elf :) il call him jack :)
> fx the apt people r just taking their time and will be on to u soon x

I would want an elf too! They can keep you company at home :D
I hope that too re: apt peeps :coffee:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i feel sleepy oh so sleepy , sleepy :)
> anyone wanna send me some energy to clean my house? my sis callin for lunch tomor and i know i wont wanna do it in the morn.

You need your rest but sending you lots of good energy your way!!! :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing:


----------



## Storked

Hey look, I am officially a BnB Addict!


----------



## Storked

Amy, love when you do the emoticons hehe


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sleepy and nauseated :thumbup: Laura!

Amy I agree with needing the IV! This thread is addicting, mostly because of the support, but the jokes and candid theme helps too! You were missed! 

Bethany :trouble: Those dadgum apartments! You know I'm a fan of back-up plans, but fx for not only your BFP, but the nicer apartments getting back to you! Nothing like a move to bring on pregnancy! Hehe.

Praying-good to know about Clomid. Though I am not on it, it'll be nice to have that tidbit in my back pocket. I heard it effects cm too?

I asked RE about meds to help egg quality...she said there isn't a cure. I def asked her for Clomid just because I thought the more eggy's the merrier and she said I don't currently have a deficiency, so taking it could cause one (ie. thin lining, LP defect, annovulatory cycles). Que the Royal Jelly...quite the puzzle this conceiving thing is.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy , i dont even have loads to do cos i keep on top of it now im home all d time , im just really lazy today xxxx :)
bethany me too , im on here few times a day, def addict :)


----------



## lilesMom

angel my thanks is gone cos we posted at the same time so LIKE :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i feel sleepy oh so sleepy , sleepy :)
> anyone wanna send me some energy to clean my house? my sis callin for lunch tomor and i know i wont wanna do it in the morn.
> 
> You need your rest but sending you lots of good energy your way!!! :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing:Click to expand...

Haha! Cute! I love your one liners! Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Laura, time for you to summon a cleaning brownie! Or should we just adopt house elves? Hehehe...
> and Amy is right, yay for nausea!
> 
> Amy, I MISSED YOU SO MUCH! It was much more quiet without you :hugs:
> Not sure about the apartment that we want not calling us bad but I am PEEVED that the other ran our application when I called and told them that we had changed our mind. They must have been desperate for part of the fee they charged us- which was $50 more than the much nicer place. Grrr.




Storked said:


> Amy, did you enjoy the weekend? :flower:

What :saywhat:!?!?!? Since THEY made that mistake, they shouldnt charge any kind of a fee! Grr, I hate when people mess up like that. Its one thing to get an order wrong when you go to eat but we are talking about your home!!! Just makes me want to come out there and take care of business :plane::yellowcard::gun::awww:


I LOVE the emocons :pop:!!! hahaha I get such a kick out of em when anyone uses them! :wohoo:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Hey look, I am officially a BnB Addict!

I noticed that too and your pic! hehe Love it! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> angel my thanks is gone cos we posted at the same time so LIKE :)


We do that a bunch! Great minds think alike!


----------



## lilesMom

:flower: just for u amy , loads of :dust: and <3 and :bunny: :sex: and GO :spermy: and then :af: and then :yellow: and then :crib: 
haha :) xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i feel sleepy oh so sleepy , sleepy :)
> anyone wanna send me some energy to clean my house? my sis callin for lunch tomor and i know i wont wanna do it in the morn.
> 
> You need your rest but sending you lots of good energy your way!!! :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! Cute! I love your one liners! Where are you in your cycle?Click to expand...

heheh :happydance:

Im on cd11... how about you? Sorry, Im sure you mentioned it but I missed it :oops:

I used my OPK this time so Im hoping that does the trick this month! We took my in-laws to the mountains for a night when they were out here and dh and I were packing.. it was so funny... he was putting things in the bag and naming the items out loud:

"Underwear, check. Shirts/pants, check. Toothbrush, check. OPK, check. Condoms incase I get lucky, DOOOOOOOONTTTTTTTTTT NEED THEM! SWEET!! *wiggled his butt and danced* :happydance:" HAHHA I was :rofl:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> angel my thanks is gone cos we posted at the same time so LIKE :)
> 
> 
> We do that a bunch! Great minds think alike!Click to expand...

Yup!! I do the same hehe :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

whoops bethany i see what u mean now , i thought u just felt like one ha ha :blush:
is it over certain num of posts r something? xx


----------



## Storked

Angel, that is a puzzle. Grrr!

Laura, I am always logged in somewhere. Wonder if it always shows me online&#8230;
This is an awesome site- led me to you amazing ladies! HUGS!

Amy, yeah they had been holding our money until my hubby sent pay stubs verifying who his employer is (for a discount on the application fee) and looks like they went and approved crap anyways. Pretty dang upset. 
And yeah what cycle day are you now? :D


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> :flower: just for u amy , loads of :dust: and <3 and :bunny: :sex: and GO :spermy: and then :af: and then :yellow: and then :crib:
> haha :) xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::thumbup:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I <3 it!!! :hugs::happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Storked

Laura, 2500 I think makes you an addict :D

Amy, that is hilarious of your DH! :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Your DH sounds so funny! That's a sweet story! CD11 almost O time! 

I'm 9dpo today. I am having labs drawn tomorrow to figure out what's up...having another pseudo-AF episode! :grr: 

I'll be back...maybe my acu lady can fix this spotting!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Angel, that is a puzzle. Grrr!
> 
> Laura, I am always logged in somewhere. Wonder if it always shows me online
> This is an awesome site- led me to you amazing ladies! HUGS!
> 
> Amy, yeah they had been holding our money until my hubby sent pay stubs verifying who his employer is (for a discount on the application fee) and looks like they went and approved crap anyways. Pretty dang upset.
> And yeah what cycle day are you now? :D

yeah it looks like ur on most of the time but i know when u dont answer fast ur busy , i typed busty by accident ha ha :) 
and i concur, great site, great people here xxx
god that shouldnt be allowed chick, maybe thats what assertiveness card was, get all up in their face :) im good at giving out on the phone but crap face to face :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Angel, that is a puzzle. Grrr!
> 
> Laura, I am always logged in somewhere. Wonder if it always shows me online
> This is an awesome site- led me to you amazing ladies! HUGS!
> 
> Amy, yeah they had been holding our money until my hubby sent pay stubs verifying who his employer is (for a discount on the application fee) and looks like they went and approved crap anyways. Pretty dang upset.
> And yeah what cycle day are you now? :D

Ugh, are they going to apply that money towards your move in cost? I really think they should wave that fee, that is ridunkulous :growlmad:!

CD11 :flower: You?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> :flower: just for u amy , loads of :dust: and <3 and :bunny: :sex: and GO :spermy: and then :af: and then :yellow: and then :crib:
> haha :) xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs::thumbup:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I <3 it!!! :hugs::happydance: :yipee:Click to expand...

i <3 them too but am often too lazy to use um :blush: :)
:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Your DH sounds so funny! That's a sweet story! CD11 almost O time!
> 
> I'm 9dpo today. I am having labs drawn tomorrow to figure out what's up...having another pseudo-AF episode! :grr:
> 
> I'll be back...maybe my acu lady can fix this spotting!

The :witch: is threatening to arrive??!?! Oh no no no.. she can not come. 

"Listen :witch:, you dont seem to be getting our messages :growlmad: so Im going to make this very simple :trouble:... You stay away from Angel you hear or else :grr:! "


----------



## Storked

Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!

Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:

Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D

Then they need to give you that app fee back.. I dont care what they say! :growlmad: Want us to come handle them?? Im sure the girls wouldnt mind coming with! lol :trouble:

CD25, does that mean you are going to test in a week? :) Or did you not really try this month?


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> Then they need to give you that app fee back.. I dont care what they say! :growlmad: Want us to come handle them?? Im sure the girls wouldnt mind coming with! lol :trouble:
> 
> CD25, does that mean you are going to test in a week? :) Or did you not really try this month?Click to expand...

Come and eat and watch chick flicks with me instead! :cloud9:

Been feeling apathetic about this cycle so probably won't test unless I have to hehe. My sister keeps texting that I am pregnant though because I went to bed at 8:30 last night but been hitting the gym hard lately so just very :sleep:

You getting excited about O? Best time of the cycle! :D


----------



## mommylov

Oh, talking about the OPK... So Im scared that it isnt going to work right :oops: So I poas and the first time on CD5 I got my - which was good. Then went to go do it the next day and I got a ? so then I read that I needed to wait 10 mins and then test again. So I didnt read that until AFTER I tried again so ofcourse got another ? so waited the 10 mins and then got a - but since I wasnt expecting that, I didnt have to pee so I was driniking water like crazy to make me go asap. Well I didnt need to go for another 1 1/2 hours so after that happened once more I decided screw this, Im going to pee in a cup and that way if I need to retest, I dont have to wait. So my concern is that I read on the box that you need to pee at the same time everyday and since that happened, I peed generally at the same time but sometimes an hour or 2 off.. would that make a difference :shrug:? BTW, Im using the First Response OPK :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> Then they need to give you that app fee back.. I dont care what they say! :growlmad: Want us to come handle them?? Im sure the girls wouldnt mind coming with! lol :trouble:
> 
> CD25, does that mean you are going to test in a week? :) Or did you not really try this month?Click to expand...
> 
> Come and eat and watch chick flicks with me instead! :cloud9:
> 
> Been feeling apathetic about this cycle so probably won't test unless I have to hehe. My sister keeps texting that I am pregnant though because I went to bed at 8:30 last night but been hitting the gym hard lately so just very :sleep:
> 
> You getting excited about O? Best time of the cycle! :DClick to expand...

Awwwww, maybe she knows something you dont? heheh I hear ya on feeling apathetic.. but they say thats when it usually happens... when you dont pay attention/least expect it :thumbup:

That sounds like fun! Oh, I finally watched hunger games.. I know Laura said she liked it, did you see it? Not exactly a chick flick and I kept telling DH that I dont want to watch it while it was playing and that I was going to go upstairs. At the end of the movie, he said I thought you were going to go upstairs and I said I wanted to but it kep sucking me in. Sad parts but a great movie!

Today is really cloudy and cold here.. the perfect day for "The Wedding Date" and snacks and girl time! :thumbup:

I am getting excited about O but Im slightly apathetic too. Kind of been enjoying :sex: lately... not that I dont normally but its been nice to just do it on a whim just because <3 and not for a baby or to not have to worry about a hat or anything or where you are :blush: Makes you feel like kids again! Well.. GROWN kids! hahah


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D

im the same i hate confrontation unless im pushed a lot :) :) 
then god help um ha ha


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Oh, talking about the OPK... So Im scared that it isnt going to work right :oops: So I poas and the first time on CD5 I got my - which was good. Then went to go do it the next day and I got a ? so then I read that I needed to wait 10 mins and then test again. So I didnt read that until AFTER I tried again so ofcourse got another ? so waited the 10 mins and then got a - but since I wasnt expecting that, I didnt have to pee so I was driniking water like crazy to make me go asap. Well I didnt need to go for another 1 1/2 hours so after that happened once more I decided screw this, Im going to pee in a cup and that way if I need to retest, I dont have to wait. So my concern is that I read on the box that you need to pee at the same time everyday and since that happened, I peed generally at the same time but sometimes an hour or 2 off.. would that make a difference :shrug:? BTW, Im using the First Response OPK :flower:

First off- I think you should stick to a cup. May be easier to deal with, if a little gross (though it really isn't gross lol).
I think you gotta do what you can and if it is a little off, that's ok. Besides, sometimes people have to use several a day just to catch their surge and you know they don't always go at the same time :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

it is nice amy isnt it, it puts some fun back in :) 
hats r yucky :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> im the same i hate confrontation unless im pushed a lot :) :)
> then god help um ha haClick to expand...

hah me too! Im usually not confrontational but when I get pushed as well, watch out! DH gets scared sometimes.. when he deals with people he is toooo nice sometimes and Im like let me talk to them. He then says "Wait, lm going to give them one more day until I unleash the beast" LOL


----------



## lilesMom

i think generally same time, like after lunch ish, i dont think it needs to be exact, be impossible to do with work and stuff. 
bethany i second amy, usually happens when u give up xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> im the same i hate confrontation unless im pushed a lot :) :)
> then god help um ha haClick to expand...
> 
> hah me too! Im usually not confrontational but when I get pushed as well, watch out! DH gets scared sometimes.. when he deals with people he is toooo nice sometimes and Im like let me talk to them. He then says "Wait, lm going to give them one more day until I unleash the beast" LOLClick to expand...

ha ha :)
if people who know me could hear me complain when peed off on the phone they be gob smacked :) :blush: :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, true. We just seem meek until provoked ;)

Amy, I didn&#8217;t like The Hunger Games book but I actually have wanted to see the movie because I heard it was good so thanks for convincing me further! I wouldn&#8217;t fight watching it with you guys :D Just don&#8217;t make me watch Twilight
Cloudy and cold is the best inside weather isn&#8217;t it? Brings to mind Little House on the Prairie-esque times when winter was a time for living off of what you put back during spring and summer and being around family. <3
You totally understand the apathy- too attached to a certain outcome leads to sadness :cry: our rainbows are coming and in the meantime we just need to enjoy our husbands&#8230;and this wonderful time of year! You are going to get so much snow :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

She is running behind!! Certain things I can be patient with...wonder if I can smuggle my phone in and get pics! 

Amy. I'm with Bethany on OPKs. I use a Dixie cup (because I use three brands, easier to manage). I test 2x a day around the same time usually (give or take an hour). You'll catch it your way too! xoxo


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> im the same i hate confrontation unless im pushed a lot :) :)
> then god help um ha haClick to expand...
> 
> hah me too! Im usually not confrontational but when I get pushed as well, watch out! DH gets scared sometimes.. when he deals with people he is toooo nice sometimes and Im like let me talk to them. He then says "Wait, lm going to give them one more day until I unleash the beast" LOLClick to expand...
> 
> ha ha :)
> if people who know me could hear me complain when peed off on the phone they be gob smacked :) :blush: :)Click to expand...

Laura, they'd know not to push ya! :winkwink:

Amy, LOL unleash the beast! I am stealing that from your DH!!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany did u read twilight i loved the books? xx


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> She is running behind!! Certain things I can be patient with...wonder if I can smuggle my phone in and get pics!
> 
> Amy. I'm with Bethany on OPKs. I use a Dixie cup (because I use three brands, easier to manage). I test 2x a day around the same time usually (give or take an hour). You'll catch it your way too! xoxo

Running behind? NO! Smuggle the phone (waggles brows)


----------



## Storked

Is anyone craving homemade mushroom soup? I wonder if I can talk my husband into bringing some mushrooms home for me. MMMM.


----------



## lilesMom

ye are gettin in the way of my celaning, thanks :)
much nicer talkin to ye ha ha
i jump up in between and do bits :) im gettin there :)


----------



## lilesMom

i wasnt but now i am bethany :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, can't wait to hear about how it goes with acu lady!
> 
> Laura, I totally missed the busty LOL! I am pretty crap at being assertive most of the time until I have been pushed over the edge. Pretty nonconfrontational :blush:
> 
> Amy, yep you are almost at O. WOOHOO!
> Oh no that fee was just an application fee. Ugh. They better not expect us to move in! Well, unless the place I really want says no.
> CD 25 so about 5 days until AF :D
> 
> im the same i hate confrontation unless im pushed a lot :) :)
> then god help um ha haClick to expand...




Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh, talking about the OPK... So Im scared that it isnt going to work right :oops: So I poas and the first time on CD5 I got my - which was good. Then went to go do it the next day and I got a ? so then I read that I needed to wait 10 mins and then test again. So I didnt read that until AFTER I tried again so ofcourse got another ? so waited the 10 mins and then got a - but since I wasnt expecting that, I didnt have to pee so I was driniking water like crazy to make me go asap. Well I didnt need to go for another 1 1/2 hours so after that happened once more I decided screw this, Im going to pee in a cup and that way if I need to retest, I dont have to wait. So my concern is that I read on the box that you need to pee at the same time everyday and since that happened, I peed generally at the same time but sometimes an hour or 2 off.. would that make a difference :shrug:? BTW, Im using the First Response OPK :flower:
> 
> First off- I think you should stick to a cup. May be easier to deal with, if a little gross (though it really isn't gross lol).
> I think you gotta do what you can and if it is a little off, that's ok. Besides, sometimes people have to use several a day just to catch their surge and you know they don't always go at the same time :flower:Click to expand...




lilesMom said:


> it is nice amy isnt it, it puts some fun back in :)
> hats r yucky :)

I agree and am going to stick to the cups for sure! Not too messy at all, I got lysol wipes and all sorts of things to keep it clean so as long as I can wash my hands and what not, meh :happydance:! lol 

I think so too Laura, dh and I felt like young love! We have a great relationship.. we have healthy ups and downs but this is just something that brings you even closer together! :hugs:

Angel, she's running late? Are you going to wait and still get in? Sneak a pic if you can!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i think generally same time, like after lunch ish, i dont think it needs to be exact, be impossible to do with work and stuff.
> bethany i second amy, usually happens when u give up xxxxxxxxxxxx




Storked said:


> Laura, true. We just seem meek until provoked ;)
> 
> Amy, I didnt like The Hunger Games book but I actually have wanted to see the movie because I heard it was good so thanks for convincing me further! I wouldnt fight watching it with you guys :D Just dont make me watch Twilight
> Cloudy and cold is the best inside weather isnt it? Brings to mind Little House on the Prairie-esque times when winter was a time for living off of what you put back during spring and summer and being around family. <3
> You totally understand the apathy- too attached to a certain outcome leads to sadness :cry: our rainbows are coming and in the meantime we just need to enjoy our husbandsand this wonderful time of year! You are going to get so much snow :D

Oh oops... I have been testing at night at around 8pm-ish.. is that the wrong time to do it? :oops: Also, I only test once a day... did I do that wrong too?


----------



## mommylov

Mmmmmm .. mushroom soup


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm in...waiting in the room now. Have phone in hoodie pocket. Shhh, she'll hear you! Lol!

Jeez good thing I don't see her for rage or anxiety...almost half an hour behind!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I am usually into happy/funny/romantic movies but dh gets me to watch these and although they are good most of the time, Im still sitting on the couch with a blanket on and one hand over my eyes a little saying "I dont want to watch this'. He just laughs at me because I always say Im going to leave but I sit and watch! During Hunger Games, I was like "Oh I dont want to see that dear die" or "Oh run... runnnnnnnnn!!!!". He thinks its hillarious where as Im like "How can you laugh?!?! They killed that dear! That was soo mean!"


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm in...waiting in the room now. Have phone in hoodie pocket. Shhh, she'll hear you! Lol!
> 
> Jeez good thing I don't see her for rage or anxiety...almost half an hour behind!

:rofl: we'll be quietly :shhh: waiting in your pocket :D

I know, right?!?! She would def have her work cut out for her if you were there for that! lol


----------



## mommylov

https://www.elyrics.net/read/j/josh-turner-lyrics/time-is-love-lyrics.html


----------



## lilesMom

amy im not sure hon, it was my sis in law that said around 2 was best time to test, dont know if she came up with that r not :) she sometimes used to test twice, she test aorund 2 and then later as well on days she thought it likely. i only ever used um for few days after my loss, but my system was haywire so i never used um for real xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oops! I didnt mean to post that here! heheh That was meant for DH :oops:


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm.. I wonder should I forgo them then?


----------



## Storked

Laura, I read the Twilight books and loved them&#8230;but the movies ruined them for me :-/
I try to do chores and hop back on too lol!

Amy, loads of people test just once or multiple times- really depends on how hard it is for you to catch the surge! I have heard that 2pm and 6pm are best times :flower:
Oh I like all kinds of movies but my happy ones are definitely romantic and lighthearted like Mamma Mia or My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Oh or Grumpy Old Men! My DH has terrible movie taste so feel blessed that yours doesn&#8217;t hehe ;)

Angel, the waiting room does change a person doesn&#8217;t it? 

Yes mushroom soup&#8230;MMMMMM! Oh I need it so! My mushroom tortellini will have to cut it tonight.


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Oops! I didnt mean to post that here! heheh That was meant for DH :oops:

:kiss: :haha:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Hmmm.. I wonder should I forgo them then?

If it is too much effort then let em go. If you will drive yourself mad without them then best stick with :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm in...waiting in the room now. Have phone in hoodie pocket. Shhh, she'll hear you! Lol!
> 
> Jeez good thing I don't see her for rage or anxiety...almost half an hour behind!

oooohhh she better hurry , how so they run soooo behind, they know how many people they have and roughly how long appointment takes so.........
get it together docs please. 
i think they sit inside having tea and cakes and watch a monitor waiting to see how long the schmucks aka us will wait for :) x


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Laura, I read the Twilight books and loved thembut the movies ruined them for me :-/
> I try to do chores and hop back on too lol!
> 
> Amy, loads of people test just once or multiple times- really depends on how hard it is for you to catch the surge! I have heard that 2pm and 6pm are best times :flower:
> Oh I like all kinds of movies but my happy ones are definitely romantic and lighthearted like Mamma Mia or My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Oh or Grumpy Old Men! My DH has terrible movie taste so feel blessed that yours doesnt hehe ;)
> 
> Angel, the waiting room does change a person doesnt it?
> 
> Yes mushroom soupMMMMMM! Oh I need it so! My mushroom tortellini will have to cut it tonight.

Oh dangit! I knew I messed it up! I have been testing at the same time I take my prenatal vitamin... Oye :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

i second bethany on the opks. i gave up cos they annoyed me, u got preg so fast last time u should be fine but if u feel better doin um then do xxxxx
i was gonna give myself a month r 2 this time and then use um xxx
bethany, i read all the books in 2 weeks over xmas one yr, my OH got um for me, i re read them in the new yr, i loved um :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i second bethany on the opks. i gave up cos they annoyed me, u got preg so fast last time u should be fine but if u feel better doin um then do xxxxx
> i was gonna give myself a month r 2 this time and then use um xxx
> bethany, i read all the books in 2 weeks over xmas one yr, my OH got um for me, i re read them in the new yr, i loved um :)

The movies were just so bad that now I picture Kristen Stewart as Bella Swan...which is an insult to Bella. Seriously, if they can CGI a werewolf then they can CGI an expression on Kristen Stewart's face :dohh:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, I read the Twilight books and loved thembut the movies ruined them for me :-/
> I try to do chores and hop back on too lol!
> 
> Amy, loads of people test just once or multiple times- really depends on how hard it is for you to catch the surge! I have heard that 2pm and 6pm are best times :flower:
> Oh I like all kinds of movies but my happy ones are definitely romantic and lighthearted like Mamma Mia or My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Oh or Grumpy Old Men! My DH has terrible movie taste so feel blessed that yours doesnt hehe ;)
> 
> Angel, the waiting room does change a person doesnt it?
> 
> Yes mushroom soupMMMMMM! Oh I need it so! My mushroom tortellini will have to cut it tonight.
> 
> Oh dangit! I knew I messed it up! I have been testing at the same time I take my prenatal vitamin... Oye :dohh:Click to expand...

Supposed to hold pee too but after I got a kidney infection...I would ask that you don't do that :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

very good bethany, she is totally wooden isnt she :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> very good bethany, she is totally wooden isnt she :)

She is. She ruined everything...though I don't think some of the other actors are any better. :growlmad:
Hehe movies never measure up to books though. Look at Harry Potter :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, I read the Twilight books and loved thembut the movies ruined them for me :-/
> I try to do chores and hop back on too lol!
> 
> Amy, loads of people test just once or multiple times- really depends on how hard it is for you to catch the surge! I have heard that 2pm and 6pm are best times :flower:
> Oh I like all kinds of movies but my happy ones are definitely romantic and lighthearted like Mamma Mia or My Big Fat Greek Wedding. Oh or Grumpy Old Men! My DH has terrible movie taste so feel blessed that yours doesnt hehe ;)
> 
> Angel, the waiting room does change a person doesnt it?
> 
> Yes mushroom soupMMMMMM! Oh I need it so! My mushroom tortellini will have to cut it tonight.
> 
> Oh dangit! I knew I messed it up! I have been testing at the same time I take my prenatal vitamin... Oye :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Supposed to hold pee too but after I got a kidney infection...I would ask that you don't do that :flower:Click to expand...

Holy! Really??! Man, then leave out so much on the box! Sheesh!

I use to hate country music and ever since we moved here, I have started to like a FEW songs and that was one of them. I was telling him about it and how I liked the words so I went to go send them to him but sent it here instead hhahah :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Awww I like Harry Potter movies but never read the books... never got into Twilight books or movie.


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Awww I like Harry Potter movies but never read the books... never got into Twilight books or movie.

The Harry Potter books are so incredibly funny Amy :) and there are things left from the movie :)
My DH loves the Twilight movies. He loves anything with vampires. He watches The Vampire Diaries :dohh:

Yeah they don't tell you much on those boxes!


----------



## mommylov

hahah really? For some reason Twilight didnt look as appealing as HP.. I dont know why.

Ill have to check out the HP books! SO many people told me they left out so much!


----------



## Storked

Oh and Amy, you aren't alone on country. Seems to be a whole genre categorized by having an accent.
That being said...George Straight is awesome :D
Love Me by Collin Raye is purdy sweet too :kiss:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> hahah really? For some reason Twilight didnt look as appealing as HP.. I dont know why.
> 
> Ill have to check out the HP books! SO many people told me they left out so much!

I promise the HP books won't bore you like say...Lord of the Rings would! Easy and entertaining reads that will have you grinning from ear to ear.

Twilight books I read before the movies. The movies just...ruined them for me :(


----------



## lilesMom

hp books r great , ive watched snippets of the films but they r yucky after the books. 
same as twilight, game of thrones, forrest gump etc film never hardly lives up to books :) 
oh and i like lord of the rings books, preferred the hobbit though :)
there r too many wholt description chapters though admittedly. they too r better than the films, although the films r good enough in comparison, one of the few that got it a bit right :) 

opks r a bit sucky amy but good if u have irregular cycle and no OV signs :) xx

claening and prep done for tomor , yey, why do i nly feel well after 8 pm r so, most annoying :) :)
just had to eat a bit of everything i was preparing ha ha
now cup of tea and choc :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> hp books r great , ive watched snippets of the films but they r yucky after the books.
> same as twilight, game of thrones, forrest gump etc film never hardly lives up to books :)
> oh and i like lord of the rings books, preferred the hobbit though :)
> there r too many wholt description chapters though admittedly. they too r better than the films, although the films r good enough in comparison, one of the few that got it a bit right :)
> 
> opks r a bit sucky amy but good if u have irregular cycle and no OV signs :) xx
> 
> claening and prep done for tomor , yey, why do i nly feel well after 8 pm r so, most annoying :) :)
> just had to eat a bit of everything i was preparing ha ha
> now cup of tea and choc :)

Laura NOOOOO. Hobbit was the only one I read and I swore never again...I am not high brow enough for Tolkien. Too many details...and singing ;)
MMMM tea and chocolate!
I really need to read the Game of Thrones series since you love em :hugs:
eat up and feel good honey


----------



## lilesMom

the hobbit was the most light hearted of um all, but they were tough goin to get into, but good after a bit :)
i dont know if i would recommend game of thrones so much anymore. 
let me finish um and il tell u :)
ive read 5 books. 
book 1 , first 200 ish pages were pretty shite :) too many characters all at once and too much description but needed to draw u in later. 
rest of book one and frist book 2 r good . but then he starts having whole books that skip backwards. there r so many characters that like 2 books are of the same time , if u know what i mean. u r after moving on with one set fo characters and then u go back in time for next book for different characters. its liek he is trying to put too much in one r trying to be too clever. the time shift is frustrating , u feel like ur getting to know answers and all of a sudden u go back wards again. 
um....... ilreserve jusdgement till i see how he ends it, if he ever writed the bloody books :)

some of it my own fault too , i thought only 5 books and was gutted to find out there r more, i only start things usually like that when all r wrote or with films when all r made :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I got gypped! She shorted me on time! These sessions are a bit too costly for them to only last 20 minutes! I know she was trying to get caught up, but to skimp on ME??? Grr. :jo: I would have said something to her while leaving, but didn't want to embarrass her in front of her next client...she will get that ear full next session.

I skimmed the topics, will go back and read. 

In short, I <3 country music...always a nice story behind each song. John Deer Green comes to mind! Haha! :howdy:

Don't get me started on books vs movies. They NEVER cast the right actors! It should be up to the fans to vote for the actor! True Blood, Twilight, Stephanie Plum by Janet Evanovich...ugh! :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

how annoying angel, as if ur not paying enough for ur care xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Exactly!! DH said it must be a hoax if she isn't too hard pressed on how long you have to have the needles in...ugh. Why did I tell him? Hope he doesn't pull the plug on it! Noooooo! I want to fuss at her first! Haha! 

Off for a brisk walk...it'll clear my head.


----------



## lilesMom

u deserve an extra long session next time if it works like that :) 
soz i thought it was the doc but still really annoying , nearly even more annoying


----------



## lilesMom

maybe find different person if hse isnt very reliable, i have never had to wait more than 5 mins r so for reiki r reflexology, iwould just leave if it got beyond 30 mins and go else where . does she have a really good reputation? x


----------



## lilesMom

im fadin fast :) im off to bed chicas xxxxxxxxxxxxx
chat tomro xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, finish em and let me know! I am pretty dang fond of the series&#8230;except for all the nudity. What is it with HBO?? All the different characters and switching between the past and present sound irritating as hell.
Sounds like you don&#8217;t like book series to drag on. Me either hehe.
I respect Tolkien as a liguist but beyond that I go a little crazy :D
Night Laura!

Angel, 20 minutes? Heck yeah chew her butt out! You are the client- she does not SKIMP on you!
All those series you listed were ones I read and loved before the movies and tv series <3 seriously, why Katherine Heigl?!
I have to disagree about country music&#8230;those stories ain&#8217;t always nice ones. I remember some popular one from when I was in high school that was about a woman cheating on her husband and they both drank themselves to death. Huh? But most are sweet and sentimental&#8230;or just hell yeah I&#8217;m from the south and I love it! (plays God Blessed Texas)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can't say that I've heard the country version of Romeo and Juliet! But i have heard Martina McBride's I'm Gonna Love You Through It. A real tear jerker! 

Katherine Heigl...and they RUINED Ranger with whoever that guy was! I used to have Bulgari Green Shower gel for DH :haha: but now it doesn't have the same appeal *sigh*


----------



## Storked

What is for dinner ladies? :kiss:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Can't say that I've heard the country version of Romeo and Juliet! But i have heard Martina McBride's I'm Gonna Love You Through It. A real tear jerker!
> 
> Katherine Heigl...and they RUINED Ranger with whoever that guy was! I used to have Bulgari Green Shower gel for DH :haha: but now it doesn't have the same appeal *sigh*

Katherine and her weird fake accent! Liked the guy who played Joe though and yes, Ranger was...weird.
I wonder if I have heard the Martine McBride song? They always played country on the radio at the lumberyard I worked at for 6+ years and my boss loved the weird lyrics like "I gave her my ring ad she gave me the finger" and "why don't you love me like my dog" LOL


----------



## jen435

Whiskey Lullaby i think thats the song your referring to. I <3 all music as long as I can relate to it or if the beat is nice. Bethany that is crazy about your apartment issue atm. I hope you can hear back from them and all of it works out properly for you! If not I agree with Amy give them an ear full!

:dust:

Amy sooo nice to have you back!!! :) CD 11 yay!! As for the opk's you can dip them in a cup. The ? was because u didnt wet it enough for the full 5 seconds. I did that once before. Also if you have any problems where the digital part fails you call the company and complain they will send you a coupon for a free product (hpt) or money off your next opk. But you will need to have all the info from one test stick wrapper, digital tester, and box. I had a problem with it once and they where very nice over the phone. You will get your yes soon!! How exciting!! :) Glad you enjoyed your company!

:dust:

Angel I must agree with everyone! She owes you extra time or half off your next session maybe? Especially if she shorted you. Its not your fault she fell behind and I understand it happens but dont let the pt get shorted. I hope you do give her a earful and she fixes this for you. I sorry you are spotting did you see the doctor? What did they say? Tomorrow you go for your bloodwork right? Fxd for you.

:dust:

Horseypants yay!! Doctors are working with you!! Youll have a bfp in no time! Hopefully your levels adjust properly quick and you dont have to wait too long! 

:dust:

Laura hope your getting lots of rest! Enjoy your company tomorrow. Hope your house is clean to your liking. I can relate with the laziness. I want to make the bedroom and playroom and keep saying im going to do it since I have the week off. Its tuesday and I have done NOTHING!!! Very disappointing too because I am so mentally motivated. I think im scared of messing it up or something since im not very good with ideas and I have no one to help me move things. DH wants nothing to do with the bedrooms. He said he will help put a crib together though but that wont be til april since I wont buy one til i KNOW this baby is coming home with me.

Had my initial counselling appointment for this pregnancy today. Everything the tech told me about watching my babys progress and doing an early anatomy scan changed... ugh. Well I am still going to maternal fetal med for a scan at 11wks 3days since i pushed for it and told them i want quad screening and before the baby is too big (unlike last time). So that is Nov 12. Today I refused a scan and seeing the doctor because I just had a scan last fri and not much has changed. So ill be going for that appt at 8wks on Oct 26. So I am pushing for better scanning dates to see anatomy as that is more important then them just taking a quick look. I already know baby is in my uterus so id like a heartbeat and baby next scan not just to see a sac with a yolk and a fetal pole.... Sorry im rambling. I just dont get why they want to rush to check something off a list of theirs instead of doing it at a more realistic time... As long as I won I am happy. Done


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Jen, the Irish ballad? Wasn&#8217;t that one. I know that song lol.
About doctor&#8217;s eager to check you off a list- they just aren&#8217;t giving quality care. Which women really need! There was a study done years ago where they did a test: one group received the standard care and the other group received TLC (all of these were women who had miscarried at least twice btw) and the TLC group had a much smaller chance of miscarriage. How crazy is that when the only difference was love and care? You fight for the care you and your baby deserve Jen.

Angel, you aren&#8217;t breaking up with AF. You are just telling her that you would like some space for about 9 months ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

hi ladies! Hope you all are having a good day. Angel, couldn't whats happening to you be implantation bleeding? How many days past O are you? 

Ok, there are some weird things going on with my body since d&c. I got my af last Friday, it was just ending today, lasted about 4 days and then bam, I start bleeding again and the blood is fresh (bright red). What the heck is that all about? Now I am starting to worry something is wrong with me. Any of you ever get a weird af after d&c? This is my second af post d&c. It just freaks me out that it is just about over and then I start getting bright red blood. This never happened to me in the past. Almost makes me worry the doctor messed me up when she did the d&c. And to top if off, I have no health insurance right now, to go get a check up. Should second af be a little abnormal? 

Jen, how was your Anniversary? Did you and dh enjoy Taken 2? Be pushy with those doctors hon. I know it sucks to have to push them to take care of business. Don't get some of these docs these day. I have Kaiser over here, and they are pretty good at preventive stuff. So they do lots of ultrasounds and keep a close eye. But at times I was wondering if all of those u/s were actually a good thing.

Natasha? Where you at hon? Still getting the new house all ready? Hope you are having fun with the exciting bding with hubby. Yay, now no disruptances, just fun loud bding. lol. 

Amy, how did the in-law visit go? Are they easy to get along with? Hope so! So getting ready for the big O huh. I am scared to see if I have problems with those ovulation kits too. Something tells me I will. lol. 

Bethany, about husbands not wanting us to work. I think it is a Mormon thing, although my husband isn't actually LDS anymore, a lot of the stuff he learned stuck with him. He says he rather work 3 jobs than have me work. But he does want me to go back to school and get out there. My husband loves vampire movies too. But he hate twilight, he likes movies like Interview with A Vampire, and the Blade movies. I have Daybreakers, pretty good movie. For some reason, I think our husbands might get along. And about the sperm count. I do worry because my husband is 38 and I wonder how healthy his swimmers are. With his new job, he will get health insurance too, so I will push him to get them checked out. 

Horseypants, so glad you worked everything out with your fiance. I know exactly how you feel. Have had my share of issues with hubby. Still trying to understand the man. I am also looking into clomid. Will ask my doctor about it, when I go back and see her. Whats good about Bay Area, is the average first mom's age is well into her 30s, they tend to listen to us and our concerns. Glad your doctor is taking care of you. 

:kiss: to all of you!!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, AF is def weird after the D&C! I thought mine had started a few times before it really did. And my second AF was longer and took longer to arrive before the first. I think you are just fine :flower:
I promise you will have the worry anyways about a bad D&C. Still a fear of mine- think we will fear it until we get our BFPs :hugs:
Yup even though he left the church I bet you being a homemaker just makes sense to him (and it does make sense doesn&#8217;t it) and so good that he is willing to work that hard for you and the kids too! My DH also wants me to go back to school in case anything should ever happen to him. I think they would be very good friends :D 
I like all the vampire movies you named, except for Blade just because I haven&#8217;t seen it. Do you like it?
Yup get his swimmers checked!
:kiss: back atcha and :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

jen i hear u on wanting to do things and not , feck it we will have plenty of time when we r not tired all the time :) plus im the same i dont wanna do too much until im sure things r ok xx
jessica af is totally weird aftr d and e , dont worry xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel go kick her ass :) :)

i just wanted to check in and catch up before my sis called . 
love and :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! :wave:

Angel, I know Im late on this but they shorted you on your acu session :saywhat:!?!?!? NOT COOL! Did they say that your nexy session will be longer to make up for it? They better :trouble:! You really think af is coming? Your period and all IS very strange post op. I use to have bad cramps when I was younger but over time it became tollerable and now I feel like Im right back there.. I feel like I feel EVERYTHING :cry:! Isnt it waaaaaaaay too early for her to come? I hear you on the love/hate relationship with her but Im really hoping that she doesnt come :grr::af:

Jen, hiya :wave:! How are you babe?!?! Hows the peanut :baby:? Im sorry the drs are being annoying with thier tests and timing of doing things. Its better than them doing nothing though right? I really hope your next scan goes well and you are able to see/hear the hb :hugs:

Jessica, hiya hun! I second what Laura said... af is DEF wierd :witch:! It will get better though. This last cycle was my 2nd cycle post op and was a little better than the 1st one cramp wise. Timing wise, it actually went right back to being 30 days like pre-op so that was great :thumbup:! Hope it gets better babe! :flower: Visit with in-laws was nice, they left yesterday so we have re-claimed the homestead! So back to the grind for me... :shower::dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron:

Laura, how are you doing sweets :flow:? I hope youre getting lots of rest :sleep:! Did you ever decide what you are going to do about that lunch date you were trying to get out of ? Or did that already happen? Wait, was that before my in-laws came or after... oh boy Im all over the place! Forgive me if I got the timing wrong :dohh:

Bethany, how are ya chicky! Dinner last night ended up being cereal :oops: We had our blinds and shutters installed last night and I was so tired and didnt feel like cooking and dh was ok with that so ya. Today is our 2 year anniversary :wedding: so we are going to be going to dinner tonight and then hopefully a B&B at the end of the month for a weekend. We were too tired to go this weekend so we both agreed that end of the month was better :thumbup: Did you end up making your mushroom soup? That sounded so good yesterday that for lunch I ended up eating soup too! Italian style wedding but still soup heheh. So any news on the appt front? BTW... LOVE the profile pic! hahah

Danni, if you re still out there hope you are doing well hun :hugs:

Natasha & Horsey, hope you ladies are doing well!! :kiss:

:wave: to anyone I missed

Lots and LOTS of :dust: to you all! :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## praying41more

Hey Angel, Yes Im here :) I have seen a small effect on my CM but not much. I already had tons, naturally, so just to make sure, Ive been using preseed to help if it does decrease too much. Ive heard of women taking Mucinex and other kinds of cough meds to help thin the mucus but I didnt want to take any kind of meds like that just because of the off chance of causing any problems with conception. 

I have 2 boys now and conceived them naturally, without any help but because of the D&C in July, the dr put me on Clomid to jump start my ovulation. This may be another topic but I believe I am only naturally fertile a couple months out of the year, I have had 4 pregnancies (2 babies and 2 mc) and all of them were June, July and Aug. All of them were strategically planned, I even tried for 7 months with my 2nd son and didnt get pregnant until July. So anyway, my dr felt the same way and because she saw how much pain it caused me to lose my baby, she said she wanted to give me a chance to be fertile in an off time of the year, so here I am, on my 2nd round of clomid, ovulating normally and waiting for my BFP on Friday :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:


----------



## praying41more

xoxo4angel said:


> praying41more said:
> 
> 
> Hey Angel, Yes Im here :) I have seen a small effect on my CM but not much. I already had tons, naturally, so just to make sure, Ive been using preseed to help if it does decrease too much. Ive heard of women taking Mucinex and other kinds of cough meds to help thin the mucus but I didnt want to take any kind of meds like that just because of the off chance of causing any problems with conception.
> 
> I have 2 boys now and conceived them naturally, without any help but because of the D&C in July, the dr put me on Clomid to jump start my ovulation. This may be another topic but I believe I am only naturally fertile a couple months out of the year, I have had 4 pregnancies (2 babies and 2 mc) and all of them were June, July and Aug. All of them were strategically planned, I even tried for 7 months with my 2nd son and didnt get pregnant until July. So anyway, my dr felt the same way and because she saw how much pain it caused me to lose my baby, she said she wanted to give me a chance to be fertile in an off time of the year, so here I am, on my 2nd round of clomid, ovulating normally and waiting for my BFP on Friday :)
> 
> I'm sorry for your losses...but yay for Clomid! Just wish my Dr would give me a round of it! :grr: I like to say I'm a squeaky wheel, but I guess I'm not squeaky enough :haha: Fx for your BFP on Friday! Keep us posted! I have to run to an assignment, but I'll be back to comment/question you more...if ya don't mind!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I will for sure keep everyone posted!! I am so nervous and excited too. :dust:

Angel, I do not mind at all. Ask away!!


----------



## mommylov

Angel, fx for you hun!! Let us know what happens! Im hoping its ib too!

Praying, welcome! Im sorry for your loss and sad that you had to find us under these circumstances but glad to have ya! Fx for you fro Friday and hope you are one of our next :bfp:! :)


----------



## jen435

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNZ6xscWooA&feature=related

Had to share this extremely emotional sad video with you ladies. This is the hospital I would have had my son at. Also I feel sometimes if I made the wrong choice and should have tried to have him. I wonder if the outcome would have been the same and I would have been able to have him alive a few short days or if he would have been a stillborn like they said. I am glad im pregnant again as his EDD is in 5 days but at the same time I cant help but wonder who he would have been.


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNZ6xscWooA&feature=related
> 
> Had to share this extremely emotional sad video with you ladies. This is the hospital I would have had my son at. Also I feel sometimes if I made the wrong choice and should have tried to have him. I wonder if the outcome would have been the same and I would have been able to have him alive a few short days or if he would have been a stillborn like they said. I am glad im pregnant again as his EDD is in 5 days but at the same time I cant help but wonder who he would have been.

:cry:


----------



## jen435

Angel isnt your appointment today? Fxd for your BFP and all that spotting being IB! It can happen.

Praying Fxd for your BFP on friday. Please keep us posted! Feel free to continue posting! We would love to hear from you! 

Amy Happy Anniversary!! I hope you and DH have a wonderful dinner tonight! The B&B was an awesome idea! :) By the end of the month you just might come home to a BFP! :) I am so excited to see who comes on here next with their bfps!!

Horseypants could have twins!! :) I cant wait for her to get her bfp and then her first ultrasound to see how many. Fxd for you also!

Bethany you too! Any news about the apartments? Maybe I missed if you said. I tried to read and get caught up but there is soo many pages and my mind is tired so I cant remember stuff and if i type then I loss where im at. Tried it already.

Angel I agree with you on the accupuncture appt. Thats less then half the time! She definately owes you! Perhaps there is a better one in your area that actually appreciates their patients and their time? Im surprised she didnt tell you up front it would have been a shorter appt and ask if youd like to reschedule or at least a price cut. All well hopefully you find justice...

Laura Hi! How are you today? Hope your enjoying your company! Im about ready to go organize and clean out the blue room finally feeling a little motivation. Not sure for how long though. :)

:dust: ladies!

Danni, Jessica and anyone I missed Hi!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Negative HCG...and according to hormones AF is due Friday! I guess a 12 day LP is alright! Back to the drawing board...Dr is prepping the freezer! :cold:

Awwww darn it!!!!! :sad2: For SURE af is coming??!?! Im sorry hun... :dohh::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

:sleep:


mommylov said:


> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> 
> Laura, how are you doing sweets :flow:? I hope youre getting lots of rest :sleep:! Did you ever decide what you are going to do about that lunch date you were trying to get out of ? Or did that already happen? Wait, was that before my in-laws came or after... oh boy Im all over the place! Forgive me if I got the timing wrong :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: to anyone I missed
> 
> Lots and LOTS of :dust: to you all! :kiss:

hi babe , :winkwink: how u today? :)
im gettin like 10 r 12 hrs sleep a nt but im still :sleep:
i thought i had fixed my :sick: by eating rice cracker at nt and before i get out of bed but it just postponed it :) i be worried if i stopped gettin it now anyway so i cant win :) 
um im a goldfish i cant remember what lunch i was tryin to get out of , does sound like me though , ha ha :) 
i get lazy :) 
any news with u hon? xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

praying41more said:


> Hey Angel, Yes Im here :) I have seen a small effect on my CM but not much. I already had tons, naturally, so just to make sure, Ive been using preseed to help if it does decrease too much. Ive heard of women taking Mucinex and other kinds of cough meds to help thin the mucus but I didnt want to take any kind of meds like that just because of the off chance of causing any problems with conception.
> 
> I have 2 boys now and conceived them naturally, without any help but because of the D&C in July, the dr put me on Clomid to jump start my ovulation. This may be another topic but I believe I am only naturally fertile a couple months out of the year, I have had 4 pregnancies (2 babies and 2 mc) and all of them were June, July and Aug. All of them were strategically planned, I even tried for 7 months with my 2nd son and didnt get pregnant until July. So anyway, my dr felt the same way and because she saw how much pain it caused me to lose my baby, she said she wanted to give me a chance to be fertile in an off time of the year, so here I am, on my 2nd round of clomid, ovulating normally and waiting for my BFP on Friday :)

fx for u on fri honey xxxxxxxxx 
:dust: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> :sleep:
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :wave:
> 
> 
> Laura, how are you doing sweets :flow:? I hope youre getting lots of rest :sleep:! Did you ever decide what you are going to do about that lunch date you were trying to get out of ? Or did that already happen? Wait, was that before my in-laws came or after... oh boy Im all over the place! Forgive me if I got the timing wrong :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: to anyone I missed
> 
> Lots and LOTS of :dust: to you all! :kiss:
> 
> hi babe , :winkwink: how u today? :)
> im gettin like 10 r 12 hrs sleep a nt but im still :sleep:
> i thought i had fixed my :sick: by eating rice cracker at nt and before i get out of bed but it just postponed it :) i be worried if i stopped gettin it now anyway so i cant win :)
> um im a goldfish i cant remember what lunch i was tryin to get out of , does sound like me though , ha ha :)
> i get lazy :)
> any news with u hon? xxxxxxxClick to expand...

hahah nothing new with me... just waiting for our +OPK .. Im worried that last month either we :sex: too much or that we stopped too soon so Im really hoping that the opk does the trick this month! If I fell pg this month, the baby would be due in July near DH's bday.. what a great bday present that would be huh!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNZ6xscWooA&feature=related
> 
> Had to share this extremely emotional sad video with you ladies. This is the hospital I would have had my son at. Also I feel sometimes if I made the wrong choice and should have tried to have him. I wonder if the outcome would have been the same and I would have been able to have him alive a few short days or if he would have been a stillborn like they said. I am glad im pregnant again as his EDD is in 5 days but at the same time I cant help but wonder who he would have been.

aw jen , im crying for u here xxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:
we cant torment ourselves like that, we follow docs advise cos they r the ones with yrs of training and experience xxxx 
i waited nearly through 3 weeks of scans to make sure i should have d and e cos i was admanant they were could be wrong but they werent . when i had d and e they knew 100% that my baby had stopped growing 3 weeks previously , its gut wrenching and horrible but we couldnt have had our babies with us no matter what we did so we did what we had to do, love u hon, please dont think like that... xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u did ur very best for ur baby, as did i, just keep that with u, nothing else. 
they know how much we loved and will always love them xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Negative HCG...and according to hormones AF is due Friday! I guess a 12 day LP is alright! Back to the drawing board...Dr is prepping the freezer! :cold:

aw balls angel!!!!! thanks god for ur back up plan so u dont have any extra delays xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

that would be an unreal present amy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

just found out a girl i chatted with after d and e on here is preg yest. (we had d and e within 2 days of each other ) she is due same day as me and now she had a scan today and she is preg with twins :) wow :) so happy for her :)


----------



## lilesMom

where r all my girlies? what ye doin for the day? xx
i had lunch with my sis and then called u to my niece who has the 2 week old. poor girl is struggling with breast feeding, she was bit upset. hate seeing her upset . i dont mean to be insensitive , if ye dont want me to talk about her baby i wont xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

awwww yay for twins! Thats wonderful news and gives me much hope!!! Im really hoping this cycle is it! Im really scared that something is wrong but I have taken a home fertilty test and everything says Im good so idk.. I hate that I was able to conceive right away the first time and not so much this time :(

Angel, ut oh! He better not try and get off the hook! lol fx for you and hope that he just wants to go to dinner just because.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel. yeah i am happy just got a bit freaked out this eve for no real reason, rol on scan tues :) xxxxx
dont let him back out, its not like its too hard for him, if ur willing to do it then i think its the least he could do :) tell him i said so xxxxxxx

at least it means u get to try a bit sooner ? always have to look for some bright side xxxxxx
enjoy ur dinner x


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> awwww yay for twins! Thats wonderful news and gives me much hope!!! Im really hoping this cycle is it! Im really scared that something is wrong but I have taken a home fertilty test and everything says Im good so idk.. I hate that I was able to conceive right away the first time and not so much this time :(
> 
> Angel, ut oh! He better not try and get off the hook! lol fx for you and hope that he just wants to go to dinner just because.

i hope i follow her lead with the great scan :) 
just had a great big slice of cake to comfort myself :) its yummy sponge, cream and starwberries, thanks sis :) 
hurray for fertility test. :) hon its great sign u got ur bfp so fast last time but keep in mind that was incredibly fast so no wonder its not a repeat this time, but it does prove ur very fertile so u should be gettin ur bfp really soon xxxx soon to be bump bud xxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> awwww yay for twins! Thats wonderful news and gives me much hope!!! Im really hoping this cycle is it! Im really scared that something is wrong but I have taken a home fertilty test and everything says Im good so idk.. I hate that I was able to conceive right away the first time and not so much this time :(
> 
> Angel, ut oh! He better not try and get off the hook! lol fx for you and hope that he just wants to go to dinner just because.
> 
> i hope i follow her lead with the great scan :)
> just had a great big slice of cake to comfort myself :) its yummy sponge, cream and starwberries, thanks sis :)
> hurray for fertility test. :) hon its great sign u got ur bfp so fast last time but keep in mind that was incredibly fast so no wonder its not a repeat this time, but it does prove ur very fertile so u should be gettin ur bfp really soon xxxx soon to be bump bud xxxxClick to expand...

FX for your next scan.. Im sure its going to be perfect! Cake sounds yummy!!! Im sooooo sleepy. I think all this company and work going on at the house is catching up with me. I really need to get some rest this week if we are going to try. I think youre right, I know we were lucky to conceive on the first try the first time but I guess a part of me is just scared that something from the d&c is making it harder for a little bean to implant. :shrug::cry:


----------



## lilesMom

i thought the exact same amy, think we all have that fear but look at me, gettin my bfp wasnt the problem xxx
rest up for ur BD or just let DH do the work ha ah xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> i thought the exact same amy, think we all have that fear but look at me, gettin my bfp wasnt the problem xxx
> rest up for ur BD or just let DH do the work ha ah xxx

I like this! And I know your scan will go well Tuesday! I hope you get a pic!

So, DH and I did go to dinner...DH bought me a beautiful bottle of vino :wine: and said I not only needed it, but deserved it! Yay! He refrained from a glass, said his boys need to be top notch for their debut! :haha: 

Thanks again ladies for your support!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Anniversary to you and your husband Amy!!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i thought the exact same amy, think we all have that fear but look at me, gettin my bfp wasnt the problem xxx
> rest up for ur BD or just let DH do the work ha ah xxx
> 
> I like this! And I know your scan will go well Tuesday! I hope you get a pic!
> 
> So, DH and I did go to dinner...DH bought me a beautiful bottle of vino :wine: and said I not only needed it, but deserved it! Yay! He refrained from a glass, said his boys need to be top notch for their debut! :haha:
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support!Click to expand...

Yayy! Drink a glass for me Angel. Nice that your hubby is taking care of his swimmers! Think I will buy a bottle of wine also! Maybe a dessert wine since I have a sweet tooth. Sorry about af, but you aren't 100% sure it is af or are you? If it is AF, all i can say is, 1 extra month of healing and getting a nice healthy lining for your LO that is on the way! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Jessica! I guess hormone levels are the tell all for cycles...my slippery little eggy dodged DH's swimmers! Yay for her being selective, I guess, maybe not? Haha!

Now that I've had time, I think, what if DH's swimmers are slow? Then us timing it to the exact day was not good...his :spermy: might have needed a head start! :haha: Back to SMEP!


----------



## Storked

I&#8217;M HERE! Hehe&#8230;was having withdrawals but didn&#8217;t have a moment to get on earlier :flower:

Laura, hope you had a good chat with your sister :kiss: and a good lunch!
Talk away about the baby, doesn&#8217;t upset me none dear. You are so freaking sweet to ask though. I love how considerate you are. MY ROLE MODEL!
How are you feeling?

Amy, don&#8217;t feel bad about cereal ever! We eat so much here as breakfast and as a snack :blush:
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! :happydance: hope the day was great! Get in some snuggles and discuss your awesome time coming up at the end of the month? Woohoo!
Afraid tonight was chicken and dumplings but I could do mushroom soup for Friday :D tomorrow is chicken chili with cornbread. DH is relieved that it is cool outside now. He hates how I love soup and ice drinks in any weather ;) 
As far as apt&#8230;no call. I guess I should call them but am afraid to hear no. Ugh.
And thanks for the pic compliment! Stole it off FB but it makes me so happy!
Still using the OPKs? :D

Hey Angel, I am the baby so all the siblings are older ;) but the sister was SO wrong because AF came four days early. Can you believe that?!
Love your profile pic btw- super duper awesome! :thumbup:
Has AF kind of started for you too? Aw crap just read that you said negative hcg. Our sticky ones will come! Gotta repeat the mantra until it happens. Love ya girl! :dust:
Was the wine amazing? And score for your husband watching out for the swimmers!

Praying, sounds like you have a great doctor :hugs: and :dust:

Jen honey&#8230; :cry: and :hugs: I am so sorry. I think that any choice would have been hard and so painful.
I love you.

Jessica, HI! How are you?

Natasha, Danni, Horsey...love you gals.

AFM: damned witch showed FOUR days early. CD 26. Wasn't even expecting it. DH was pretty disappointed so we went to GNC and both of us are on a fertility blend.
I'd be more sad if he hadn't bought me some other things (makeup! Clinique bonus buy! Whee!) with more to get me tomorrow (Books! Trader Joe's!) and I will get to see my sister and bitch.
And when my husband isn't around trash talk him for his moronic political opinions that he is always shoving down my throat ;)


----------



## jen435

Angel :hug: I very sorry. Even all that science cant predict a fast bfp boo I was excited. Now if your really out then at least DH is being a sport and going through the motion for you. But if you arent officially out then im still going to have faith til AF shows. How sweet! If his swimmers are slow my doctor told me a man drinking some pepsi before BD is suppost to stimulate them and make em swim faster. Maybe a question for the doctor to verify. I know that female swimmers last much longer and are slower. So maybe he has better girl swimmers. Male are faster and die quicker so i heard. Anyways this month is hopefully a nice thick healthy lining for your egg to burrow into. I hope you enjoy your wine! DH is correct you deserve it! Im happy DH is so supportative after a disappointing day. That sticky bean must come soon!!

Amy Fxd for this cycle for you! Dont you worry your pretty little head that baby will stick and you are fertile! Its the matter of timing and catching that egg! Are you getting any signs of two pink lines on your test stick yet when you eject it? Id do everyother day til you get two lines then dtd once then when you get YES go to town... I think thats what helpped us. That fact we gave it a rest and let the quanity build up. I also really think the grapefruit juice played a huge role too for my ewcm bc i had tons after two cycles of drinking. Hang in there and just keep watching the opk test lines after you eject them til you get your YES. When you start to see "two" lines forming your close to ovulation. :dust:



Laura your sleeping alot! I hope your okay and this is all a good sign! :) Im anxious for your scan on tuesday! You should be hearing that amazing babies heartbeat! :) 

Natasha Danni how are you?

Jessica hi! How are you?


----------



## jen435

Bethany :hug: that witch just dont get it!! GRR!! Well time to aim for that July baby! I am so sorry AF showed her ugly face but score for DH knowing how to make his wife HAPPY! :) He sounds incredible bethany! Im so happy to know your with a loving man. I hope that blend works incredible for you this cycle and you nail it! Show that witch who's boss! That goes for all you ladies!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura that is incredible that she is having twins! simply amazing! God really does bless us and some with a two for one! Im anxious to see how clomid works for horseypants this cycle!


----------



## jen435

Amy I hope you had a INCREDIBLE night with DH and enjoy every moment! Imagine if you wake up tom to a YES on your opk! You can say you concieved on your anniversary if you get your bfp :) How amazing could that be! Fxd for you!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Bethany :hug: that witch just dont get it!! GRR!! Well time to aim for that July baby! I am so sorry AF showed her ugly face but score for DH knowing how to make his wife HAPPY! :) He sounds incredible bethany! Im so happy to know your with a loving man. I hope that blend works incredible for you this cycle and you nail it! Show that witch who's boss! That goes for all you ladies!
> 
> :dust:

He was very nice today! He has been incredible!
And no worries I was upset about early AF but I will take the rainbow when they are ready :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies for the anniversary wishes!! We had a great night! Boo Bethany the witch showed up for ya! Grrr she doesn't get it!!! I'm so sorry hun. Angel, your dh sounds so sweet and I'm so glad you had a great night! Hiya Jessica, how are us babe? Laura, hope you're fast asleep and dreaming of your lo ... Jen you too!! :)

Hi and gnight to anyone I missed! Love you ladies and talk to you in the am! :)


----------



## Storked

Nighty night Amy! :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i thought the exact same amy, think we all have that fear but look at me, gettin my bfp wasnt the problem xxx
> rest up for ur BD or just let DH do the work ha ah xxx
> 
> I like this! And I know your scan will go well Tuesday! I hope you get a pic!
> 
> So, DH and I did go to dinner...DH bought me a beautiful bottle of vino :wine: and said I not only needed it, but deserved it! Yay! He refrained from a glass, said his boys need to be top notch for their debut! :haha:
> 
> Thanks again ladies for your support!Click to expand...

aw angel he is a keeper xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i hope i get a pic too, i be demanding one ha ha xx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany, xxxxxxxxx ring bout the apart and put us all out of our misery ha ha xx
um chicken ..... any mention of food sets off the tummy rumbles :)
i second u on cereal, i <3 cereal, i have any time day r night :) i hae 5 kinds in my press, all realtively healthy bar one, my cocopops :) dont know if ye have um but r seriously yummy :) i must have missed a page somewhere again cos i dont remember, were u feeling guilt about cereal amy ? :)
sometimes i skip a page by accident . 
stupud af , she really is a bi**h. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray for make up and goodies xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxx

thanks jen, yeah i like my sleep anyway but i think im still healing my liver too and if i have anything wrong with me , sleep is my bodys cure :) plus my body is busy baby making :) ha ha
thank god tues is close, so hope they can see properly on tues and dont go , oh we cant see come back next week , :) 
how u feeling jen? xx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks ladies for the anniversary wishes!! We had a great night! Boo Bethany the witch showed up for ya! Grrr she doesn't get it!!! I'm so sorry hun. Angel, your dh sounds so sweet and I'm so glad you had a great night! Hiya Jessica, how are us babe? Laura, hope you're fast asleep and dreaming of your lo ... Jen you too!! :)
> 
> Hi and gnight to anyone I missed! Love you ladies and talk to you in the am! :)

hurray for great nt xxxxxx u deserve it and many many more xxxxxxxx
i was fast asleep till OH came to bed at 5.30 and his snory nose made me not sleep :) i had to get up cos i was gonna smack him :) ha ha
he only snores when sick r drunk, this time its kinds sick so i cant give out but when he snores , he really snores :) 
ive made a bed on my couch and will try get a few more hrs here :) xxx
nt peeps xxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I am dreading calling the apartment people but I know that it must be done. Oh no!
So any food or just meaty ones? Avoid pinterest hehe. That site made me so sick when I was pregnant. People pinned the nastiest food. Ick! Feel better :flower:
We have coco puffs here :D my guilty pleasure cereal is Captain Crunch. Mmmm hehe
Have a good day!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> You would've thought I was driving the getaway car carrying precious cargo! Operation Get Angel Pregnant II is under way :spermy: are going for cryofreeze! :cold:
> 
> G'morning ladies!
> 
> Bethany I am 95% sure the "flow" is starting today...my concern is how short my LP was! On to November we go!
> 
> :dust:

Fingers crossed that this next cycle is the lucky one! :dust:
Hopefully she flies out as quickly as possible- you got enter things to do right?! :)


----------



## Storked

Love and :dust:


----------



## lamb27

hey everyone..we found out 2 just 2 weeks ago that my boday had miscarried and had a d&c 2 weeks ago today but me and my partner couldnt resist last night as i needed to feel close with him and it made me feel slightly better,so just going to have to sit back and wait for either my period or a positive pregnancy test :) 
felt abit bad after enotionally due to being scared it did something to my body like caused a infection but i havent really been bleeding that much.


----------



## Storked

Hi lamb, so sorry for your loss dear :flower:
How long did the doctor tell you to wait? I was told 2 weeks was all you had to wait so hopefully that helps. But not sure about still bleeding. :hugs:


----------



## lamb27

thank you,the nurse at hosp told me til after my 1st period but my doc said last week we could try again now if feel upto it as will do no harm.


----------



## lamb27

ive not really bled even after the d&c


----------



## horseypants

lamb, im so sorry. i've struggled with fear following the d&c too and all i can say is that it's natural we feel this way and it does not mean there's anything wrong, in fact, we are probably absolutely fine. sorry to meet this way, but happy to connect <3

good morning beautiful ladies <3


----------



## Storked

Good morning horsey! :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lamb27

horseypants said:


> lamb, im so sorry. i've struggled with fear following the d&c too and all i can say is that it's natural we feel this way and it does not mean there's anything wrong, in fact, we are probably absolutely fine. sorry to meet this way, but happy to connect <3
> 
> good morning beautiful ladies <3

hello..thank you for your reply,i am in no pain or any bleedimg after so guessing everything is fine and just hope we have conceived again..its maybe too soon to be wanting to get pregnant again but im longing for our baby and to feel pregnant agaim xx


----------



## lamb27

xoxo4angel said:


> Grr. Idk what happened, but my post disappeared!
> 
> Sorry Lamb for your loss. I didn't really bleed after my D&C, but had a gnarly 1st AF. And BD away doll, it's nice to reconnect with DH after such an emotional experience. And the bonus is you might be making your rainbow! :dust:
> 
> Bethany...fx you get the apartment you want! Do you plan on using OPKs this round? I'll be poas daily with this crazy AF cycle!
> 
> Amy...I bet the office is peaceful without colleaguezilla. Do you miss her yet? :haha:
> 
> Morning Horsey! Have you started Clomid yet?
> 
> :cold: :spermy: update: 60% motility, I guess that's good? 3 vials for future bambinos! Now to just figure out when I'll O again! Onward!!

i hope so hun longing to be pregnant again even tho only been 2 weeks..obv as everyone on here was so excited to be a mum..really didnt think i would feel up to it but needed to connect that way after everything xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel forgive my ignorance but shorter lp isnt a problem is it, i thought longer was bad? ? might just be still ur body normalising after ur loss xxx

bethany, i know i hate doin those types of calls too, but it will be a relief once u do xx
any food that i like :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> hey everyone..we found out 2 just 2 weeks ago that my boday had miscarried and had a d&c 2 weeks ago today but me and my partner couldnt resist last night as i needed to feel close with him and it made me feel slightly better,so just going to have to sit back and wait for either my period or a positive pregnancy test :)
> felt abit bad after enotionally due to being scared it did something to my body like caused a infection but i havent really been bleeding that much.

hi hon sorry for ur loss xxxxxx :hugs:
i was told wait 2 weeks and till bleeding stops to avoid infection so u should be fine in that respect hon. so sorry ur goin through this xxxxxxxx
hope ur holding up ok. xxxxx
fx for a pos test for u but dont feel too bad if it doesnt come right away. 
give urself time it will happen xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm not well versed on LP, but I thought if LP was too short, then eggy won't have time to implant because lining starts to shed too soon? I need to bring this to the Dr's attention. I asked the lab tech this morning about it, but all she said was a D&C might impact your first cycle, but not your second...now I'm in a quandary :shrug: How did I go from on the dot, never varying cycles my entire courtship with AF, to this 25 day bologna???
> 
> I need to consult Dr Google!

that lab tech is speaking bull, all of us have had weird 1st and 2nd af , i had kinda weird 3rd af too, xxx
how much was it shortened by, is it 3 days?
thats loads o time to implant, only takes a week nad then has few spare days to get snug xxx
but do ask cos im guessing :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear AF :witch:
I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter. 
Angel


----------



## mummabear5

Hi Ladies,
I am new to this site and alittle scared have been through so much in the last few months. I had a miscarriage on the 4th july and passed the baby 5 days later was very heart breaking as they never put me in for a D&C. Then i had a mass bleed on the 31st july and ended up in hospital and ended up getting a infection they finally decided to do a D&C after the D&C i had a bleed for 10 days then it stopped for a week and i got a period. I was shocked that i got one so soon and i though when is this bleeding ever going to stop i just want to get back to normal.
My period stopped on the the 3rd of september what a relief. Only to start my period again on the 27th sep 4 days before it should be due and a heavy bleed for 2 days and then nothing after 3 1/2 days had completely stopped. Has anyone had this before after a misscarriage do i need to go get it checked out . Need some help


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone..we found out 2 just 2 weeks ago that my boday had miscarried and had a d&c 2 weeks ago today but me and my partner couldnt resist last night as i needed to feel close with him and it made me feel slightly better,so just going to have to sit back and wait for either my period or a positive pregnancy test :)
> felt abit bad after enotionally due to being scared it did something to my body like caused a infection but i havent really been bleeding that much.
> 
> hi hon sorry for ur loss xxxxxx :hugs:
> i was told wait 2 weeks and till bleeding stops to avoid infection so u should be fine in that respect hon. so sorry ur goin through this xxxxxxxx
> hope ur holding up ok. xxxxx
> fx for a pos test for u but dont feel too bad if it doesnt come right away.
> give urself time it will happen xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

hello thank you im ok have good and bad days to be honest..how are you?
yeh it was 2 weeks ago since my d&c and have not bled for a few days so hoping weve caused no infection etc..yeh not going to get my hopes up too much xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I may try OPKs again next cycle. What kind are you using? :)
Did they say whether 60% was good or not? Three vials- WOOHOO! :happydance:
And Angel, yup shorter LP gives less time to implant! When do you get to ask the doctor about it?

Laura...I still haven't called them. Gah :D

Lamb, gotta agree with Laura that you just don't need to feel bad if it doesn't happen right away. Body goes all wonky after a loss.


----------



## Storked

mummabear5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this site and alittle scared have been through so much in the last few months. I had a miscarriage on the 4th july and passed the baby 5 days later was very heart breaking as they never put me in for a D&C. Then i had a mass bleed on the 31st july and ended up in hospital and ended up getting a infection they finally decided to do a D&C after the D&C i had a bleed for 10 days then it stopped for a week and i got a period. I was shocked that i got one so soon and i though when is this bleeding ever going to stop i just want to get back to normal.
> My period stopped on the the 3rd of september what a relief. Only to start my period again on the 27th sep 4 days before it should be due and a heavy bleed for 2 days and then nothing after 3 1/2 days had completely stopped. Has anyone had this before after a misscarriage do i need to go get it checked out . Need some help

Hi mumma, so sorry for your loss :hugs:
It can take quite some time for the cycles to regulate. I had my D&C in May and my body still isn't regular :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

mummabear5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this site and alittle scared have been through so much in the last few months. I had a miscarriage on the 4th july and passed the baby 5 days later was very heart breaking as they never put me in for a D&C. Then i had a mass bleed on the 31st july and ended up in hospital and ended up getting a infection they finally decided to do a D&C after the D&C i had a bleed for 10 days then it stopped for a week and i got a period. I was shocked that i got one so soon and i though when is this bleeding ever going to stop i just want to get back to normal.
> My period stopped on the the 3rd of september what a relief. Only to start my period again on the 27th sep 4 days before it should be due and a heavy bleed for 2 days and then nothing after 3 1/2 days had completely stopped. Has anyone had this before after a misscarriage do i need to go get it checked out . Need some help

god mummabear u poor thing, u really have been through the mill. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
i dont really have a good answer for u , just that all manner of things happen our bodies after a loss and there is no real such thing as 'normal' for a while after a loss. i would ring my doc if i was u, just to make sure. 
whenever i was unsure after i did , they didnt help me much physically but did reassure me on what to do and not do xxxxxx

hope u feel better soon xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone..we found out 2 just 2 weeks ago that my boday had miscarried and had a d&c 2 weeks ago today but me and my partner couldnt resist last night as i needed to feel close with him and it made me feel slightly better,so just going to have to sit back and wait for either my period or a positive pregnancy test :)
> felt abit bad after enotionally due to being scared it did something to my body like caused a infection but i havent really been bleeding that much.
> 
> hi hon sorry for ur loss xxxxxx :hugs:
> i was told wait 2 weeks and till bleeding stops to avoid infection so u should be fine in that respect hon. so sorry ur goin through this xxxxxxxx
> hope ur holding up ok. xxxxx
> fx for a pos test for u but dont feel too bad if it doesnt come right away.
> give urself time it will happen xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello thank you im ok have good and bad days to be honest..how are you?
> yeh it was 2 weeks ago since my d&c and have not bled for a few days so hoping weve caused no infection etc..yeh not going to get my hopes up too much xxxxxxClick to expand...

im so much better now babe, it honest to god does get better, i never thought that at the 2 week after stage, it does take a long time though, i stil have my down and weepy patches but they r patches of a day now and not every day anymore so thats good xxx
you would know by now i reckon if u had infection hon, xxx 
i know the closeness is needed isnt it xxxxx
i didnt mean to dishearten u, there is no reason u cant get ur bfp, loads o people do, i just mean dont put too much pressure onurself to get it. let urself heal and look after urself and if it happens in the meantime its a wonderfull bonus :) xxxxxxx
:hugs: to u hon, wish i could take the pain away but nobody can, i do know how u feel though and that does help. no qs is too silly or tmi for here hon dont ever be afraid to ask, that is what we r here for, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> Angel, I may try OPKs again next cycle. What kind are you using? :)
> Did they say whether 60% was good or not? Three vials- WOOHOO! :happydance:
> And Angel, yup shorter LP gives less time to implant! When do you get to ask the doctor about it?
> 
> Laura...I still haven't called them. Gah :D
> 
> Lamb, gotta agree with Laura that you just don't need to feel bad if it doesn't happen right away. Body goes all wonky after a loss.

no i wont feel bad just gonna take it as it comes now and have a little hope each month.


----------



## horseypants

angel, can you write to her for me? tell her when she's through resolving your claim, she's evicted from my womb for ev er. :hug: dude seriously, my afs are totally weird after mc. they were weird with my natural mc and after the d&c. i just had my fourth af and it was weird. my cycles are all different lengths the first four times too. and i'm not the only one. i doctor googled the muffins outta that one, lemme tell you! and you know what? my mood has been crazy during af too cause there's so much post d&c anxiety for me. and i know my doctor did a great job because everyone can't stop singing her praises at the ultrasound tech's lab. the tech actually told me how great my doc was mid-examination and every time af comes with a whisper then a bang bang bang bang, i'm still gripped by fear until she's on her way out and things finally quiet down again. i'm pissed off at her for you.


----------



## lilesMom

angel exactly hon, we all know , they r goin by books :) xxxxx
fx its just freaky thing and next month af doesnt show at all :) xxxx

bethany pick up ur phone ha ha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope you had/have a great night!

Angel, I forget... is this your first cycle post d&c? Mine wanst normal at all and I was SUPER regular before my mc. After, it took 6 weeks to get af and then this last cycle she came right at 30 days but I think I O late if that even makes sense so my timing too is still a little off. It does seem to be on its way to becoming more normal but seeing as how you and your dr are monitoring so close, there are things you see right now that we normally dont so that too may play into the whole "Well wait, I thought that phase happens after X amount of days". Hang tight and I agree with asking your dr about it just to be on the safe side.

In other news, it has been SOOOOO quiet here and I LOVE IT! That sounds mean and a part of me does miss the company but boy is it nice to have peace and quiet. I think a lot of people dont like her but for the wrong reasons. She is one of the more social people in my dept and so you can hear her always talking to someone and I think a lot of people here dont like that. I actually love that about her but I dont like that she doesnt give you a chance to respond to her or to talk about anything as she likes to cut off people and begin talking about herself. Other than that, she is ok.

Hope everyone is off to a great morning so far and a great night for Laura! :dust:


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone..we found out 2 just 2 weeks ago that my boday had miscarried and had a d&c 2 weeks ago today but me and my partner couldnt resist last night as i needed to feel close with him and it made me feel slightly better,so just going to have to sit back and wait for either my period or a positive pregnancy test :)
> felt abit bad after enotionally due to being scared it did something to my body like caused a infection but i havent really been bleeding that much.
> 
> hi hon sorry for ur loss xxxxxx :hugs:
> i was told wait 2 weeks and till bleeding stops to avoid infection so u should be fine in that respect hon. so sorry ur goin through this xxxxxxxx
> hope ur holding up ok. xxxxx
> fx for a pos test for u but dont feel too bad if it doesnt come right away.
> give urself time it will happen xxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hello thank you im ok have good and bad days to be honest..how are you?
> yeh it was 2 weeks ago since my d&c and have not bled for a few days so hoping weve caused no infection etc..yeh not going to get my hopes up too much xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> im so much better now babe, it honest to god does get better, i never thought that at the 2 week after stage, it does take a long time though, i stil have my down and weepy patches but they r patches of a day now and not every day anymore so thats good xxx
> you would know by now i reckon if u had infection hon, xxx
> i know the closeness is needed isnt it xxxxx
> i didnt mean to dishearten u, there is no reason u cant get ur bfp, loads o people do, i just mean dont put too much pressure onurself to get it. let urself heal and look after urself and if it happens in the meantime its a wonderfull bonus :) xxxxxxx
> :hugs: to u hon, wish i could take the pain away but nobody can, i do know how u feel though and that does help. no qs is too silly or tmi for here hon dont ever be afraid to ask, that is what we r here for, xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

thank you hun really appreciate your advice and kind words..yes im feeling better than what i did 2 weeks ago but its not without the help from people off here,im just gonna take everyday as it comes and when my body is ready then we will conceive again..it has defo made me a stronger person and i have a stronger bond with my partner,i just felt slightly guilty as i was ment to be pregnant with our 1st child now not trying again but im sure everyone feels like that xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox


----------



## lilesMom

lilesMom said:


> mummabear5 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this site and alittle scared have been through so much in the last few months. I had a miscarriage on the 4th july and passed the baby 5 days later was very heart breaking as they never put me in for a D&C. Then i had a mass bleed on the 31st july and ended up in hospital and ended up getting a infection they finally decided to do a D&C after the D&C i had a bleed for 10 days then it stopped for a week and i got a period. I was shocked that i got one so soon and i though when is this bleeding ever going to stop i just want to get back to normal.
> My period stopped on the the 3rd of september what a relief. Only to start my period again on the 27th sep 4 days before it should be due and a heavy bleed for 2 days and then nothing after 3 1/2 days had completely stopped. Has anyone had this before after a misscarriage do i need to go get it checked out . Need some help
> 
> 
> hope u feel better soon xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

forgot to say to u hon, my af s were weird after too. 
waited 5.5 weeks for first one, its was 2 days spotting, 1 day bleeding. 
2nd af was i think a day late, was only 3 days light ish.
3rd af was ontime and was 2 days spotty and 3 days bleeding. 
i usually get 5-7 pretty heavy so it is normal to be different after loss.
maybe u had short af cos it was early xxxx
hope alls better for u soon hon, xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

lamb27 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, I may try OPKs again next cycle. What kind are you using? :)
> Did they say whether 60% was good or not? Three vials- WOOHOO! :happydance:
> And Angel, yup shorter LP gives less time to implant! When do you get to ask the doctor about it?
> 
> Laura...I still haven't called them. Gah :D
> 
> Lamb, gotta agree with Laura that you just don't need to feel bad if it doesn't happen right away. Body goes all wonky after a loss.
> 
> no i wont feel bad just gonna take it as it comes now and have a little hope each month.Click to expand...

Hi Lamb, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:. I agree with this ladies. DH and I conceived on our first try when I got pg and after the d&c I waited one cycle and then went for it last month. Since I was able to conceive so fast the first time, I just thought it would happen again this time and it didnt :shrug:. I took a fertility test and all because I too was scared something happened after my surgery but the home fertility test said that I was A-OK :thumbup:! I now just finished my 2nd cycle and am going to be trying again this month :happydance:. I went through an emotional rollercoaster and Im sure I will go through it again but that is just natural given all that we have been through. Chin up, it will happen for ya! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you had/have a great night!
> 
> Angel, I forget... is this your first cycle post d&c? Mine wanst normal at all and I was SUPER regular before my mc. After, it took 6 weeks to get af and then this last cycle she came right at 30 days but I think I O late if that even makes sense so my timing too is still a little off. It does seem to be on its way to becoming more normal but seeing as how you and your dr are monitoring so close, there are things you see right now that we normally dont so that too may play into the whole "Well wait, I thought that phase happens after X amount of days". Hang tight and I agree with asking your dr about it just to be on the safe side.
> 
> In other news, it has been SOOOOO quiet here and I LOVE IT! That sounds mean and a part of me does miss the company but boy is it nice to have peace and quiet. I think a lot of people dont like her but for the wrong reasons. She is one of the more social people in my dept and so you can hear her always talking to someone and I think a lot of people here dont like that. I actually love that about her but I dont like that she doesnt give you a chance to respond to her or to talk about anything as she likes to cut off people and begin talking about herself. Other than that, she is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone is off to a great morning so far and a great night for Laura! :dust:

its only 3.30 in the eve hon :) but thanks xx

glad ur gettin some peace at work at last xxxxx
maybe she be mellow when she comes back off hols xxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, enjoy the silence honey! Enjoy it :D

Laura, I called and they said they hadn't heard back from their screening department. Gah.


----------



## lamb27

thanks mommylov hope you are ok...we havent waited obviously for my 1st cycle to come but just gonna taje everything as it comes now xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

mummabear5 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this site and alittle scared have been through so much in the last few months. I had a miscarriage on the 4th july and passed the baby 5 days later was very heart breaking as they never put me in for a D&C. Then i had a mass bleed on the 31st july and ended up in hospital and ended up getting a infection they finally decided to do a D&C after the D&C i had a bleed for 10 days then it stopped for a week and i got a period. I was shocked that i got one so soon and i though when is this bleeding ever going to stop i just want to get back to normal.
> My period stopped on the the 3rd of september what a relief. Only to start my period again on the 27th sep 4 days before it should be due and a heavy bleed for 2 days and then nothing after 3 1/2 days had completely stopped. Has anyone had this before after a misscarriage do i need to go get it checked out . Need some help

Mummabear, oh my goodness Im so sorry to hear about all that you have been through.. I cant even imagine. Though I didnt have the same experience so I dont have any great answers for you, know that you have come to the right place for great support! This group of ladies is by far the best at getting how you feel and just saying the right things. I really hope you find some comfort here and hope that you feel much better soon. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

:telephone: <--i found that for you

storked, lovely. tell me about your makeup?


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> thank you hun really appreciate your advice and kind words..yes im feeling better than what i did 2 weeks ago but its not without the help from people off here,im just gonna take everyday as it comes and when my body is ready then we will conceive again..it has defo made me a stronger person and i have a stronger bond with my partner,i just felt slightly guilty as i was ment to be pregnant with our 1st child now not trying again but im sure everyone feels like that xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i had people on here help me when it happened me, it does help to have a place to get answers and just rant and rave some days :) xxx anything goes here, it helps to get it all out xx
> t gets that little bit easier everyday, but i did have few little setbacks but then came on again after xxx some little milestones wil throw u back a little but htat is normal, it helps to know thats its normal i felt :) sorry if htat sounds confusing :) best way i can put it :) xxx
> veryone totally feels like that chick, guilt for something we had no part in, but thats all natural. :) i am expecting again just to let u know that it can happen fast but i feel a little guilt at being preg witha different baby if you know what i mean xxx silly but feelings arent logical. xx we r on here a lot :) this is a chatty thread so whenever u need us , there is nearly always someone here, ;) im off work for a while so im here a lot, xxxxxxx
> :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> :telephone: <--i found that for you
> 
> storked, lovely. tell me about your makeup?

Needing some makeup porn? :D

And LOL on the emoticon! Perfect!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox




xoxo4angel said:


> Dear AF :witch:
> I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter.
> Angel

Bethany/Horsey, I TOTALLY am enjoying this and really treasuring every moment :coffee::smug: lol and youre right, there are plenty of people here that are more annoying :ignore:. She just sits RIGHT next to me so she is sometimes hard to avoid but these others I can slip away :argh: heheh

Angel, I swear your "dear AF" letters are the best! :rofl: I hope she gets it right this month :trouble:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> :telephone: <--i found that for you
> 
> storked, lovely. tell me about your makeup?
> 
> Needing some makeup porn? :D
> 
> And LOL on the emoticon! Perfect!Click to expand...

Buahahhah :rofl:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> angel, can you write to her for me? tell her when she's through resolving your claim, she's evicted from my womb for ev er. :hug: dude seriously, my afs are totally weird after mc. they were weird with my natural mc and after the d&c. i just had my fourth af and it was weird. my cycles are all different lengths the first four times too. and i'm not the only one. i doctor googled the muffins outta that one, lemme tell you! and you know what? my mood has been crazy during af too cause there's so much post d&c anxiety for me. and i know my doctor did a great job because everyone can't stop singing her praises at the ultrasound tech's lab. the tech actually told me how great my doc was mid-examination and every time af comes with a whisper then a bang bang bang bang, i'm still gripped by fear until she's on her way out and things finally quiet down again. i'm pissed off at her for you.
> 
> Thanks Horsey! I'll start drafting AF's Eviction Notice for you! It'll be a temporary eviction though, we kinda need her to prevent menopause! :haha:Click to expand...

It is true angel! Can the witch be reasoned with you think? Maybe instead of notices we should resort to voodoo :D


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Amy, enjoy the silence honey! Enjoy it :D
> 
> Laura, I called and they said they hadn't heard back from their screening department. Gah.

argghh how anoying, least its not a no xxxxxxxxxx 
fx for u xxxxxxxxxxx u sound like u really prefer that one x


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:
> I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter.
> AngelClick to expand...
> 
> Bethany/Horsey, I TOTALLY am enjoying this and really treasuring every moment :coffee::smug: lol and youre right, there are plenty of people here that are more annoying :ignore:. She just sits RIGHT next to me so she is sometimes hard to avoid but these others I can slip away :argh: heheh
> 
> Angel, I swear your "dear AF" letters are the best! :rofl: I hope she gets it right this month :trouble:Click to expand...

Angel's letters are the bomb!
Haha I am telling you Amy just as soon as you settle in to your peace in your area she will be back from vacation and you will be so much more annoyed because for a while you had a break from her ;)


----------



## horseypants

yes, angel, you are so right about how we dont want her permanently evicted. i always forget that, so i am glad it is you drafting the letters. i get too emotional and wanna kick her out for good - hold me backl! whew!

bethany, you got it. and coincidentally today i am having delusions of grandeur about starting a famous makeup blog and that is my other excuse for wanting more more more - i mean other than the fact that i need makeup porn to survive.

mommylov, i am impressed with your use of emoticons. how many posts until we've used them all i wonder?


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, enjoy the silence honey! Enjoy it :D
> 
> Laura, I called and they said they hadn't heard back from their screening department. Gah.
> 
> argghh how anoying, least its not a no xxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u xxxxxxxxxxx u sound like u really prefer that one xClick to expand...

Maybe it is a no and they are too pansy to admit it :o


----------



## lamb27

congratulations :) if you dont mind me asking how long did you wait to try again..yeh i have moments in the day when i feel abit upset but it makes you realise how strong we actually are doesnt it.
yes im very grateful for this website and i am also off work due to my miscarriage but going bk next thursday but the break has definetly helped xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, enjoy the silence honey! Enjoy it :D
> 
> Laura, I called and they said they hadn't heard back from their screening department. Gah.
> 
> argghh how anoying, least its not a no xxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u xxxxxxxxxxx u sound like u really prefer that one xClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is a no and they are too pansy to admit it :oClick to expand...

naw, no one is chicken over the phone :) xxx
face to face maybe but....
u will hear abck tomro that u got it, thats my prediction, lets all believe it and make it happen ha ha

make up porn sounds good, i normally love my make up but i have gotten so lazy now im not in work :) :) :blush: 
i am clean though , i had my shower ha ha, just no grooming :)


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> yes, angel, you are so right ab0ut how we dont want her permanently evicted. i always forget that, so i am glad it is you drafting the letters. i get too emotional and wanna kick her out for good - hold me backl! whew!
> 
> bethany, you got it. and coincidentally today i am having delusions of grandeur about starting a famous makeup blog and that is my other excuse for wanting more more more - i mean other than the fact that i need makeup porn to survive.


I love makeup blogs- would totally follow yours! I really just got lipsticks and a chubby stick. All in shades of pink because I look drab in the browns that seem to be so popular with Clinique! And I got the bonus bag with the lotion, mascara, almost lipstick in flirty honey (when did I miss that one? Better than black honey!) and a compact of pinkish blush and purple/slate eyeshadows!

Ok, now tell me your favorite makeup brands! What do you wear the most? Favorite products. I need descriptions :D


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, enjoy the silence honey! Enjoy it :D
> 
> Laura, I called and they said they hadn't heard back from their screening department. Gah.
> 
> argghh how anoying, least its not a no xxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u xxxxxxxxxxx u sound like u really prefer that one xClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe it is a no and they are too pansy to admit it :oClick to expand...
> 
> naw, no one is chicken over the phone :) xxx
> face to face maybe but....
> u will hear abck tomro that u got it, thats my prediction, lets all believe it and make it happen ha ha
> 
> make up porn sounds good, i normally love my make up but i have gotten so lazy now im not in work :) :) :blush:
> i am clean though , i had my shower ha ha, just no grooming :)Click to expand...

Hopefully we get it! :)

Aw don't feel bad about not wearing makeup every day! We all have lazy days yup! And yay for shower!


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> congratulations :) if you dont mind me asking how long did you wait to try again..yeh i have moments in the day when i feel abit upset but it makes you realise how strong we actually are doesnt it.
> yes im very grateful for this website and i am also off work due to my miscarriage but going bk next thursday but the break has definetly helped xxx

i waited 3.5 months ish but only cos i had funky liver blood tests and needed um to be checked out, i would have gone for it sooner otherwise :) 
they decided my liver problem isnt that serious after all ,they reckon its fatty liver disease which is reversible and shouldnt affect pregnancy. :) hurray :) so when the liver U/s came back pretty good and the serious things were ruled out , i went for it, it was CD12 i got the phone call and i only had to wait till 12 dpo to get my bfp :) i got preg straight away i was so happy. ; i do believe that mc makes u more fertile but i also believe our bodies r pretty clever and wont get bfp again till we r ready. xxx
best of luck honey xx
did people in work know u were expecting? i had told all mine and goin back was hard but in a way good, its good to get back to normal a little bit too xxxxx a couple had heard i was expecting but didnt know i mc so telling them was hard, i think they were more embarrassed than i was


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> :telephone: <--i found that for you
> 
> storked, lovely. tell me about your makeup?
> 
> Needing some makeup porn? :D
> 
> And LOL on the emoticon! Perfect!Click to expand...

Buahahhah :rofl:


----------



## lamb27

yes i told work due to my job really,well i hadnt felt upto anything til last night and it felt right juat hope i havent done any damage if you get me,was going to wait until had my 1st period but with my doc saying that was only to be able to date then i understood it posed no risk in any other way xxx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:
> I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter.
> AngelClick to expand...
> 
> Bethany/Horsey, I TOTALLY am enjoying this and really treasuring every moment :coffee::smug: lol and youre right, there are plenty of people here that are more annoying :ignore:. She just sits RIGHT next to me so she is sometimes hard to avoid but these others I can slip away :argh: heheh
> 
> Angel, I swear your "dear AF" letters are the best! :rofl: I hope she gets it right this month :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel's letters are the bomb!
> Haha I am telling you Amy just as soon as you settle in to your peace in your area she will be back from vacation and you will be so much more annoyed because for a while you had a break from her ;)Click to expand...




horseypants said:


> yes, angel, you are so right about how we dont want her permanently evicted. i always forget that, so i am glad it is you drafting the letters. i get too emotional and wanna kick her out for good - hold me backl! whew!
> 
> bethany, you got it. and coincidentally today i am having delusions of grandeur about starting a famous makeup blog and that is my other excuse for wanting more more more - i mean other than the fact that i need makeup porn to survive.
> 
> mommylov, i am impressed with your use of emoticons. how many posts until we've used them all i wonder?

hehe I LOVE emoticons!!!!!!! :haha: I love when anyone uses them! :bunny: After the holidays this year, Im sure I would have used them all :xmas13: :blush: lol When Im on my phone or Ipad I dont use them but on the comp I do for the most part ... weeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo:


----------



## horseypants

storked, there is so much to tell. i am a sinner. please give me some time and i will try to post a web thingy somewhere very soon. ooh i bet flirty honey is good. clinique is wierd with the browns. sometimes im like ugh. quit tryina be so (new jersey accent) classy! i love the look of those chubby sticks. do you like it? i also like the deodorant they make actually. it's not healthy - it still has aluminum in it - but it's a fragrance free roll on. they also have these tiny compacts with eye concealer that i like but i dont have one of those. i think i have one of those eyeliner pots where you have to put the stuff on with a brush - it was never any good though, too claylike/hard. did you know you can return used makeup to the store? have you ever done it? i did recently. bought a chanel lipstick (ok yeah, i am evil) and it looked hideous on me. i went back and got a different one. chanel does that wierd brown thing with some of their older lipsticks too, where you're like, yay, i look like i died, thanks 40 dollar lipstick :rofl: my favorite ever though, is a color called russet moon / lune russe from chanel. it is a beautiful deep red that's almost too dark but you can blot it on and it is amazing. funny how hard it is to find a good red... major hooker potential 80 percent of the time, but if done well it can be pin-up gorgeous, better than any red dress for sure. but i digress. 

lilesmum xoxoxox, i bet you look good in burgundy colors.

lamb, i waited one cycle and now wish i had gone for it right away! i know people who started trying right away and now they are so far along.


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi all! Hope you don't mind me joining the gang. I had a D&C 2 weeks ago after a MMC at 11+1 (I was 9+6 when I found out). I really want to get back on the wagon but am a bit worried about managing to conceive this time round. DD1 was conceived with the help of clomid, but this pregnancy was a complete surprise as we had only BD'd once the whole cycle, not planning to get pregnant as FIL had very recently passed away. We were so shocked, but absolutely delighted to find out this had happened. Obviously devastated with the MMC, but I want to try again ASAP. My cycles are eratic at the best of time, ranging from 5-12 weeks since the birth of DD, so I have no clue what to expect from here. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> yes i told work due to my job really,well i hadnt felt upto anything til last night and it felt right juat hope i havent done any damage if you get me,was going to wait until had my 1st period but with my doc saying that was only to be able to date then i understood it posed no risk in any other way xxx

no babe u will be fine. my SIL has 3 angels and 3 kids ( she has heamatoma problem and took aspririn for her kids :) ) , but she got preg on her 2nd child directly after a mc and that child is now my teething niece :) so dont worry on that front. 
i read before that they said 3 months becos at the time they didnt know what happened and were saying that to be safe. it does take a few cycles for af to become normal but there is no proof that u have to wait for af to be normal to have good pregnancy :) 
my SIL reckons that she only had kids when she got preg direct after MC . 
she reckons it 'cleared 'her out for want of a better phrase and didnt give the clot a chance to get big again before she got bfp. 
everyone is different but loads have successful outcome form straight away. 
long winded , sorry :) 
she also reckons that waiting is just for dating, docs like it easier :)
but i see why they wanna be able to date cos it could cause u concern for no reason later, if u think baby seems to measure small and are not sure what date ur preg is at , but that is only early on anyway :) an early scan and they wil know :) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:
> I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter.
> AngelClick to expand...
> 
> Bethany/Horsey, I TOTALLY am enjoying this and really treasuring every moment :coffee::smug: lol and youre right, there are plenty of people here that are more annoying :ignore:. She just sits RIGHT next to me so she is sometimes hard to avoid but these others I can slip away :argh: heheh
> 
> Angel, I swear your "dear AF" letters are the best! :rofl: I hope she gets it right this month :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel's letters are the bomb!
> Haha I am telling you Amy just as soon as you settle in to your peace in your area she will be back from vacation and you will be so much more annoyed because for a while you had a break from her ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> yes, angel, you are so right about how we dont want her permanently evicted. i always forget that, so i am glad it is you drafting the letters. i get too emotional and wanna kick her out for good - hold me backl! whew!
> 
> bethany, you got it. and coincidentally today i am having delusions of grandeur about starting a famous makeup blog and that is my other excuse for wanting more more more - i mean other than the fact that i need makeup porn to survive.
> 
> mommylov, i am impressed with your use of emoticons. how many posts until we've used them all i wonder?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe I LOVE emoticons!!!!!!! :haha: I love when anyone uses them! :bunny: After the holidays this year, Im sure I would have used them all :xmas13: :blush: lol When Im on my phone or Ipad I dont use them but on the comp I do for the most part ... weeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo:Click to expand...

amy i declare u queen of the emoticons :) :haha::haha:

here r some of my fave ones for u :)

:dust: and :af: and :bfp: and :crib: for all xxxx

:hangwashing: i just like the look of this one :haha::haha:

im being greedy since my friend got :oneofeach: its seeming like a great idea :) :muaha:

here is angels yacht :boat:
i love :pizza:
i am a pocket :ninja:
and i also just like the dancing :bunny: :wave:

i cant wait till and i love :xmas16: :xmas7:


----------



## lamb27

yeh thats what the doc told me was the only reason they like you to wait,but it is easier said than done to wait,thank you for talking to me and the advice so grateful,where abouts are you from xxx


----------



## lamb27

horseypants said:


> storked, there is so much to tell. i am a sinner. please give me some time and i will try to post a web thingy somewhere very soon. ooh i bet flirty honey is good. clinique is wierd with the browns. sometimes im like ugh. quit tryina be so (new jersey accent) classy! i love the look of those chubby sticks. do you like it? i also like the deodorant they make actually. it's not healthy - it still has aluminum in it - but it's a fragrance free roll on. they also have these tiny compacts with eye concealer that i like but i dont have one of those. i think i have one of those eyeliner pots where you have to put the stuff on with a brush - it was never any good though, too claylike/hard. did you know you can return used makeup to the store? have you ever done it? i did recently. bought a chanel lipstick (ok yeah, i am evil) and it looked hideous on me. i went back and got a different one. chanel does that wierd brown thing with some of their older lipsticks too, where you're like, yay, i look like i died, thanks 40 dollar lipstick :rofl: my favorite ever though, is a color called russet moon / lune russe from chanel. it is a beautiful deep red that's almost too dark but you can blot it on and it is amazing. funny how hard it is to find a good red... major hooker potential 80 percent of the time, but if done well it can be pin-up gorgeous, better than any red dress for sure. but i digress.
> 
> lilesmum xoxoxox, i bet you look good in burgundy colors.
> 
> lamb, i waited one cycle and now wish i had gone for it right away! i know people who started trying right away and now they are so far along.

thank you for replying..yeh i was going to wait but just couldnt but i will take each month as it comes,hope you are ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

wannebewillow, fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx
best o luck and welcome xx


----------



## lilesMom

horsey i never wear burgundy, but maybe i should try :)
my hair is lighter a bit now than on fb :) xxxx

lamb im from ireland, where u from hon xx
no prob lamb, my pleasure :) xx
waitin is too tough , i only waited cos 3 docs warned me to check liver first :) 

angel i love mac :) they do the nicest stuffes :) 
i want one of everything they make , i be a happy girlie :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> mommylov - surely someone else will step up to be annoying now lol i shouldnt tempt fate. enjoy the peace xoxox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Dear AF :witch:
> I think we have started off on the wrong foot. When I asked you to come in a timely manner, I did not mean like NOW! You showing up unannounced when I was a teen was like my right of passage into womanhood...women everywhere can relate. We are now at a point where I need you to keep at bay, stop holding my uterus hostage and give me a chance to properly conceive. I know you are busier than :xmas6: on Christmas Eve, but I appreciate your attention to this matter.
> AngelClick to expand...
> 
> Bethany/Horsey, I TOTALLY am enjoying this and really treasuring every moment :coffee::smug: lol and youre right, there are plenty of people here that are more annoying :ignore:. She just sits RIGHT next to me so she is sometimes hard to avoid but these others I can slip away :argh: heheh
> 
> Angel, I swear your "dear AF" letters are the best! :rofl: I hope she gets it right this month :trouble:Click to expand...
> 
> Angel's letters are the bomb!
> Haha I am telling you Amy just as soon as you settle in to your peace in your area she will be back from vacation and you will be so much more annoyed because for a while you had a break from her ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> yes, angel, you are so right about how we dont want her permanently evicted. i always forget that, so i am glad it is you drafting the letters. i get too emotional and wanna kick her out for good - hold me backl! whew!
> 
> bethany, you got it. and coincidentally today i am having delusions of grandeur about starting a famous makeup blog and that is my other excuse for wanting more more more - i mean other than the fact that i need makeup porn to survive.
> 
> mommylov, i am impressed with your use of emoticons. how many posts until we've used them all i wonder?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe I LOVE emoticons!!!!!!! :haha: I love when anyone uses them! :bunny: After the holidays this year, Im sure I would have used them all :xmas13: :blush: lol When Im on my phone or Ipad I dont use them but on the comp I do for the most part ... weeeeeeeeeeeee! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> amy i declare u queen of the emoticons :) :haha::haha:
> 
> here r some of my fave ones for u :)
> 
> :dust: and :af: and :bfp: and :crib: for all xxxx
> 
> :hangwashing: i just like the look of this one :haha::haha:
> 
> im being greedy since my friend got :oneofeach: its seeming like a great idea :) :muaha:
> 
> here is angels yacht :boat:
> i love :pizza:
> i am a pocket :ninja:
> and i also just like the dancing :bunny: :wave:
> 
> i cant wait till and i love :xmas16: :xmas7:Click to expand...

hahah yay thanks Laura!!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

hows BD goin amy :) u get ur opk pos yet? lots of nice anniversay BD i hope :) x


----------



## lamb27

i am from yorkshire :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hows BD goin amy :) u get ur opk pos yet? lots of nice anniversay BD i hope :) x

heheh, we actually only :sex: once and that was on Monday. I sent DH an IM just now actually and said "You wanna start to try again? Maybe every other day for now until I get my yes OPK and then we can every day for 1-3 days after that and then back to every other day" and he said "OK :D". Im scared that we either did it too much last month or we stopped too soon and I maybed O late. This time, we are not making that mistake! Monday was fun though... just spontaneous and sweet <3


----------



## lilesMom

not very far away so lamb :) , im from cork :) xx

amy thats nice to have BD just for the sake of it too, gets a bit weary sometimes if just ttc BD :) yeah every other day is fine till Ov cos u be worn out and his spermies be knackered ha ha :) what r u now ? around cd12? ish? :)


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> not very far away so lamb :) , im from cork :) xx
> 
> amy thats nice to have BD just for the sake of it too, gets a bit weary sometimes if just ttc BD :) yeah every other day is fine till Ov cos u be worn out and his spermies be knackered ha ha :) what r u now ? around cd12? ish? :)

oh how lovely :) ive always wanted to go to ireland ita very beautiful from what ive seen in p.s i love you :D


----------



## mommylov

Yup! CD13!

I told him to keep those swimmers nice and comfy and to get them ready to swim thier little hearts out! heheh


----------



## lilesMom

lamb its prob pretty similar to yorkshire is it? dont ye have nice greenery and stuff too :)

woo hoo amy nearly there :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh I want to go to Ireland soooo bad! We are hoping to plan our trip soon! Colleguezilla should be there.. if you go out Laura, she will be the annoying American talking about herself at the bar ;) :rofl: That was mean :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha amy im skitting laughing here :) haha :) 
il look out for her so i can run ha ha :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> ha ha amy im skitting laughing here :) haha :)
> il look out for her so i can run ha ha :)

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## mommylov

so this is random but DH and I were talking about baseball and how each player has what they call a "walk up" song. This is the song they play when they are coming up to bat.. so I asked what dh what his theme song would be and he was like IDK whats yours? I said "Jamie Fox ft. Justin Timerlake & T.I. - Winner". He said whats that and I played it for him and he said OHH thats mine! LOL Im listening to it right now and I just thought of that convo.. it was so funny. :rofl:

What would your theme song be?...


----------



## horseypants

maybe we will rock you if that is allowed


----------



## Storked

Horsey, the flirty honey is such a sheer sheer pink. But then again, the black honey is just a sheer brown lol. And yeah, Clinique loves the browns! Not every day is a neutral day and you can do colors without it being tacky. Gah :D
I love the chubby sticks! Which colors do you prefer? I stick with Whoppin Watermelon but I have Chunky Cherry that I wear more in the summer.
Totally taking notes here because I tend to just stick with their lipsticks (pretty fond of the superbalm gloss) and lash primer. What you said about the eyeliner pots reminds me of their eyelid primer too- cakey!
I havent returned any used makeup to the store and I wish I had known. More recently I bought a Lancome mascara that flaked and was clumpy. Total waste of my money. Again, should have stuck with a lipstick.
LOLing at death by Chanel lipstick!! I am seriously going to invest in the red you named though. Is it a bluish red?

Wannabewillow, welcome and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I am afraid that cycles are berserk after a loss too : ( will you try OPKs? :dust:

Angel, do you get loads of MAC freebies? Huge fan of their eyeshadows and lipsticks! Tell us what the nutritionist says :flower:

Laura, Amytoo funny with the emoticons! :D

Lamb, :hugs: and :dust:
Oh you mentioned PS I Love You drool hehe!

Amy, good plan! Glad your DH is on board with the schedule. Im off to plot the same :ninja:


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta look that up, im crap with song names, i prob do know it when i hear it :)
um toughie i have loads and could change if u ask me day to day :) 
plus im crappy with song names :)
i have few classic ones, like sitting in the dock of the bay-ottis reading, true colours -cyndi lauper, but i loves florence and the machine and loads o dance music. 
if i had to pick one it prob be flo and machine one :) 
i also really like carly rea jensen- call me maybe and Gangnam style, ive got eclectic mix ha ha.
love daft punk too. :)
amy its too hard !!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha 

i gptta go, im goin to cinema with my bud and im already nearly late cos i dont wanna stop chatting :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany LIKE cos my thanks is gone ha ha xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> so this is random but DH and I were talking about baseball and how each player has what they call a "walk up" song. This is the song they play when they are coming up to bat.. so I asked what dh what his theme song would be and he was like IDK whats yours? I said "Jamie Fox ft. Justin Timerlake & T.I. - Winner". He said whats that and I played it for him and he said OHH thats mine! LOL Im listening to it right now and I just thought of that convo.. it was so funny. :rofl:
> 
> What would your theme song be?...

Horsey, Queen is always a great choice!
Mine would be... Hiphopopatamus v. Rhymenoceros by Flight of the Conchords...I'm the mother flippin'!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i gotta look that up, im crap with song names, i prob do know it when i hear it :)
> um toughie i have loads and could change if u ask me day to day :)
> plus im crappy with song names :)
> i have few classic ones, like sitting in the dock of the bay-ottis reading, true colours -cyndi lauper, but i loves florence and the machine and loads o dance music.
> if i had to pick one it prob be flo and machine one :)
> i also really like carly rea jensen- call me maybe and Gangnam style, ive got eclectic mix ha ha.
> love daft punk too. :)
> amy its too hard !!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha
> 
> i gptta go, im goin to cinema with my bud and im already nearly late cos i dont wanna stop chatting :)

I like those songs too!!! Have fun at the movies!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i gotta look that up, im crap with song names, i prob do know it when i hear it :)
> um toughie i have loads and could change if u ask me day to day :)
> plus im crappy with song names :)
> i have few classic ones, like sitting in the dock of the bay-ottis reading, true colours -cyndi lauper, but i loves florence and the machine and loads o dance music.
> if i had to pick one it prob be flo and machine one :)
> i also really like carly rea jensen- call me maybe and Gangnam style, ive got eclectic mix ha ha.
> love daft punk too. :)
> amy its too hard !!!!!!!!!!!! ha ha ha
> 
> i gptta go, im goin to cinema with my bud and im already nearly late cos i dont wanna stop chatting :)

Energetic and bouncy choices! Like em :D


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> so this is random but DH and I were talking about baseball and how each player has what they call a "walk up" song. This is the song they play when they are coming up to bat.. so I asked what dh what his theme song would be and he was like IDK whats yours? I said "Jamie Fox ft. Justin Timerlake & T.I. - Winner". He said whats that and I played it for him and he said OHH thats mine! LOL Im listening to it right now and I just thought of that convo.. it was so funny. :rofl:
> 
> What would your theme song be?...
> 
> Horsey, Queen is always a great choice!
> Mine would be... Hiphopopatamus v. Rhymenoceros by Flight of the Conchords...I'm the mother flippin'!Click to expand...

heheh :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

I also like "Train - Drive By" :)

I told DH his should be "LMFAO - Sexy and I know it" and he turned BRIGHT red and said no! hahah


----------



## lamb27

oooh i know gerald butler is just sooo tasty :) 
yea yorkshire is pretty but nothing like other scenic areas xxx


----------



## Storked

lamb27 said:


> oooh i know gerald butler is just sooo tasty :)
> yea yorkshire is pretty but nothing like other scenic areas xxx

Oh I bet it is so beautiful where you live! I live in Texas and it is pretty ugly :blush:
Gerard Butler is so smexy isn't he? :kiss:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I also like "Train - Drive By" :)
> 
> I told DH his should be "LMFAO - Sexy and I know it" and he turned BRIGHT red and said no! hahah

My husband played that video and couldn't watch it all :D
So I went to play Beat Boy by Die Antwoord and he couldn't watch it either :haha:


----------



## mommylov

hahah they are so silly!!!

Gerald Butler is somthing yummy! hehe

I as born and raised in souther Califronia but just moved to Colorado last year and really love it here. It isnt even close to anything like Ireland though!


----------



## lilesMom

i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :) 
lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)

As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:


----------



## lamb27

yes gerald butler is scrummy i could watch that film all the time...spesh that sexy irish accent :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)
> 
> As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:Click to expand...

ha ha shake u money maker gurl :) h aha


----------



## lilesMom

i so dont get why people like our accent but who am i to refuse a compliment ha ha xxxxx
i really better go now, my friend be cross xxxxxxxxx 
later girlies xx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)
> 
> As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha shake u money maker gurl :) h ahaClick to expand...

If I am shaking the money maker should I change my song to Shake by Metro Station? HAHAHA :D

Lamb, Gerard is actually Scottish :D *waggles brows* I first saw him in Dear Frankie. Have you ever seen it? It is such a good movie!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> i so dont get why people like our accent but who am i to refuse a compliment ha ha xxxxx
> i really better go now, my friend be cross xxxxxxxxx
> later girlies xx

Irish accents are lyrical :flower:
British accents are sophisticated!

My accent makes me sound like it is legal to marry my cousin :winkwink:


----------



## horseypants

Too funny


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: Bethany!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i so dont get why people like our accent but who am i to refuse a compliment ha ha xxxxx
> i really better go now, my friend be cross xxxxxxxxx
> later girlies xx

I LOVE Irish accents!! :flower:

People look at me and before I open my mouth, they are expecting that I will sound like somone that runs a 7-11 or something and then I talk and have a Californian accent (if there is one that is) and they are like huh!!?!? :huh:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> :rofl: Bethany!

It is so true!
DH says that I don't have an accent. Of course I do. And it sounds the same as George W. Bush's :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

HAHAHHA, does he have any kind of accent? My hubby's accent has kind of faded but he is from NY so he use to have a think accent.. when we first met, I would not answer the phone intentionally so that he would have to leave a message and I would listen to it over and over again. Now it only comes out when he gets mad or excited haha


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> HAHAHHA, does he have any kind of accent? My hubby's accent has kind of faded but he is from NY so he use to have a think accent.. when we first met, I would not answer the phone intentionally so that he would have to leave a message and I would listen to it over and over again. Now it only comes out when he gets mad or excited haha

New Yorker accent! Those are fun :D
Get him to say hot dog! 
Do you think you have an accent?
My DH actually doesn't have an accent unless he is mimicking someone. But boy when he tries to say anything in Spanish he butchers it :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

haha.. I dont really have any kind of accent.. dh says I can sound "valley" sometimes whatever that means *rolls eyes*

I get him to say "call" and "Talk" a lot heheheh


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> haha.. I dont really have any kind of accent.. dh says I can sound "valley" sometimes whatever that means *rolls eyes*
> 
> I get him to say "call" and "Talk" a lot heheheh

LOL valley? Is he accusing you of saying "like" a lot? :winkwink:

Ahahaha I can just imagine him saying those words! What about "cop"? :D


----------



## mommylov

I dont think I say like a lot but I do raise my eye brows and say whatever quite a bit I suppose hahah. I know I can be very sarcastic and sometimes I do say "Ummm yaaaaaaa" and that can come off Valley I guess too.. idk, whatever he doesnt know what he is talking about! hahah

I havent had him say that one but Ill will try! hahah He says "water" different too... there are more and I just cant think of them right now! I get such a kick out of it even 8 years later!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I dont think I say like a lot but I do raise my eye brows and say whatever quite a bit I suppose hahah. I know I can be very sarcastic and sometimes I do say "Ummm yaaaaaaa" and that can come off Valley I guess too.. idk, whatever he doesnt know what he is talking about! hahah
> 
> I havent had him say that one but Ill will try! hahah He says "water" different too... there are more and I just cant think of them right now! I get such a kick out of it even 8 years later!

Ask him what a New Yorker knows about Valley speak ;)

Accents are amazing. I always wonder "in a thousand years, is that going to have morphed into a language of it's own?" :)


----------



## mommylov

I know huh!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

lamb27 said:


> yes gerald butler is scrummy i could watch that film all the time...spesh that sexy irish accent :)

Erm, Gerard Butler is from Paisley, in Scotland, about 10miles from me! How you doing Lamb? Been thinking about you. Looks like we're TTC at the same time. Fxed bump buddies? 

Oooh, I might be a bit late in the day, but have just done some retail therapy... Spent just shy of £70 between the Clinique and Benefit counters! Don't tell the hubby! Yeay for pretty make up!

Thank you so much for everyone's warm welcomes :dust: to everyone. Much love. Xxx


----------



## Storked

wannabewillow said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> yes gerald butler is scrummy i could watch that film all the time...spesh that sexy irish accent :)
> 
> Erm, Gerard Butler is from Paisley, in Scotland, about 10miles from me! How you doing Lamb? Been thinking about you. Looks like we're TTC at the same time. Fxed bump buddies?
> 
> Oooh, I might be a bit late in the day, but have just done some retail therapy... Spent just shy of £70 between the Clinique and Benefit counters! Don't tell the hubby! Yeay for pretty make up!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's warm welcomes :dust: to everyone. Much love. XxxClick to expand...

Some of the best looking ones are Scots ;) I am pretty partial to James McAvoy myself!

Woot for makeup! What did ya get? :D

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/0BF0C0BC-D129-40E5-BEDB-B29F471182C9-2704-000001B34A73CB34.jpg

Posting this here for smiles! :)


----------



## mommylov

wannabewillow said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> yes gerald butler is scrummy i could watch that film all the time...spesh that sexy irish accent :)
> 
> Erm, Gerard Butler is from Paisley, in Scotland, about 10miles from me! How you doing Lamb? Been thinking about you. Looks like we're TTC at the same time. Fxed bump buddies?
> 
> Oooh, I might be a bit late in the day, but have just done some retail therapy... Spent just shy of £70 between the Clinique and Benefit counters! Don't tell the hubby! Yeay for pretty make up!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's warm welcomes :dust: to everyone. Much love. XxxClick to expand...

Sorry we had to meet under these circumstances but glad to have ya :hugs:


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)
> 
> As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha shake u money maker gurl :) h ahaClick to expand...
> 
> If I am shaking the money maker should I change my song to Shake by Metro Station? HAHAHA :D
> 
> Lamb, Gerard is actually Scottish :D *waggles brows* I first saw him in Dear Frankie. Have you ever seen it? It is such a good movie!Click to expand...

yeh i know hes scottish :) i just like him in that film with the accent it suits him..im actually scottish but live in yorkshire.


----------



## jen435

Hey Ladies! I missed ALOT!! 

Welcome to all the new ladies! I am very sorry for your losses and pray that you all have your rainbow babies soon. I also hope that you find some comfort here and are able to find some peace. :hug:As for AF after a d&c it took me 3 cycles to get back to any type of regular and the forth cycle i ovulated late so I probably would of had a wacky cycle that month also. I hope things normalize for you some what faster but we are hear for you as you ttc. I really do believe everyone hear will have those bfp's sooner then later.

:dust:

Laura enjoy the movie!! :)

Angel glad for 60% mobility! Praying this is your month and those swimmers catch that egg! Your DH is a sport! Must agree love your letters to AF! :dust: 

Amy so glad your having a nice peaceful time at work :) Enjoy it! Also sounds like you and DH have a great plan! :) Fxd for that + opk and no AF to follow!


Bethany grr no anwser yet about appt. BOO! How hard is it to look at your application and say nice couple OK! Geez... I know credit check, etc... But come on! I really hope you get this apartment your longing for! 


:dust: Ladies!! I am with Laura! Waiting on more BFP news!! I cant wait!


----------



## lilesMom

all this talk of accents, i want to hear ye :)
can u imagine what we would sound like all in one room chattin ha ha :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps the scottish accent is way nicer than irish accent :)


----------



## lilesMom

we went to see looper, very good. weird but very good. me likes :) :) 
we went for food first and nice girlie chat after, she is my bestest friend :) 
ive worked with her for 8 yrs and she came with me on my yr of travels too and we still aint sick of each other :)


----------



## jen435

How lovely Laura! Never heard of that movie. Then again I dont keep up with media stuff. Glad you enjoyed your time out! :) As for the accents Im told I have one but no one told me from where lol because I was born in NY and raise in PA. Who knows! I love the irish accent! It would be incredible to hear you talk! :)


----------



## wannabewillow

I wanted to go and see Looper earlier in the week, but my concentration is a bit shot! Instead I settled on a bit of Taken 2. Nothing like a bit of Liam Neeson growling at you in an, albeit rubbish, American accent to cheer me up!


----------



## wannabewillow

lamb27 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)
> 
> As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha shake u money maker gurl :) h ahaClick to expand...
> 
> If I am shaking the money maker should I change my song to Shake by Metro Station? HAHAHA :D
> 
> Lamb, Gerard is actually Scottish :D *waggles brows* I first saw him in Dear Frankie. Have you ever seen it? It is such a good movie!Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i know hes scottish :) i just like him in that film with the accent it suits him..im actually scottish but live in yorkshire.Click to expand...

To be fair, anything suits Gerard! How are you doing honey. X


----------



## lamb27

wannabewillow said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i got ready in like 3 secs so i came back for few mins ha ha
> liking all song choices, :) bethany u would have to do the funky dance too :)
> lamb, we all think that about our own places , im sure its lovely :)
> 
> As a white girl, don't I always dance funky? *shimmies* :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha shake u money maker gurl :) h ahaClick to expand...
> 
> If I am shaking the money maker should I change my song to Shake by Metro Station? HAHAHA :D
> 
> Lamb, Gerard is actually Scottish :D *waggles brows* I first saw him in Dear Frankie. Have you ever seen it? It is such a good movie!Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i know hes scottish :) i just like him in that film with the accent it suits him..im actually scottish but live in yorkshire.Click to expand...
> 
> To be fair, anything suits Gerard! How are you doing honey. XClick to expand...

hey hun if this was aimed at me then im doing okish hun thank you...i have obviously good and bad days,how are you hun?xxx


----------



## wannabewillow

It was... I'm ok. Have my moments, but it'll take time really. Sometimes think I'm not ready to TTC again, but I honestly don't know what else will stop me feeling like this. Got a BFN this morning. I know it's supposed to be happy, I can start again, but really I was at a loss because I know it's truly over. Today is sadder than yesterday. Feels like screaming into the wind.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> How lovely Laura! Never heard of that movie. Then again I dont keep up with media stuff. Glad you enjoyed your time out! :) As for the accents Im told I have one but no one told me from where lol because I was born in NY and raise in PA. Who knows! I love the irish accent! It would be incredible to hear you talk! :)

i never heard of it before i went to see it yest, its got bruce willis in it and a pretty cute leading man i didnt know :) i love bruce films, i cant think of any film that he was in that i didnt like :) same with kevin spacey, they pick good stuff :) think im more like a boy with films , i dont really overly like smushy films :) and i love all the actiony ones from comic books :)
im sure ur accent is beeauutiful :) it would sound so cool if we did all get together :) :)
my tummy is feelin abit weird today, hope its good weird but i donno.
r u feelin much symptom wise babe?


----------



## lilesMom

wannabewillow i recommend looper when ur feeling abit better xxx
i know on the bfn, we want it and wait for it but when it comes its still abit horrible cos it feels so final. big hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxx
lamb hope ur alright today chick. xxxxx

hi to all my lovely ladies 
and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:

CD13 here and still a - for my opk :coffee:. Im thinking back and when I was pg, I remember them telling me that I was a week off of where the baby needed to be at my 6wk scan :cry:. They told me that was normal but given I didnt fall last month and stopped :sex: on CD15-CD16 Im thinking I O later than I think :dohh:. Can that be with a 30day cycle? Can I have a short luteal phase or something :shrug:?

Laura, I dont think I have heard of that movie either but Ill have to check it out :thumbup:! Hope your doing well and glad you had a nice visit with your bestie :friends:!

Jen, how are you dear?!?!

Bethany, hows it going hun? Any news re the apt?

Angel, :wave:

Jessica, Horsey, wannabe, lamb, and anyone I missed... :wave: 

Hope everyone has a great day and lots of sticky :dust: to all!!!


----------



## mommylov

Where did everyone go? :(


----------



## mommylov

:shipw:


----------



## lilesMom

im back soz, i was on my treadmil and then had lunch :) xx
how u today. yeah maybe u do Ov late hon, lots o people do , im not sure on the short LP , angel was saing she was gonna look it up, maybe she might have some info for u :) 
im thinkin if scan is bad news tues, im gonna take a yr out, i dont think i can keep this up too much longer its wrecking my head today again :) i know i should just be gratefull but im so nervous now .


----------



## lilesMom

oh and if u have 30 day cycle, maybe u Ov about day 16, 2 days later than average? :) cos that still be 14 days after for LP and then if implant can take 7-10 days, maybe u were on the longer side of the 10 days, just guessing but poss xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy i had my + opk cd 21 with a 29 dc so yes very possible. Its the month i fell pregnant. So just keep using them that + is coming!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

I had ib bleeding. 6-7dpo and it took til 11dpo to show 14 hcg in my blood test. So im anxious for you!


----------



## jen435

Laura love his films also. Ill have to put it in my que for when it releases. :) treadmill i give u credit. I wish i had someone to make me a healthy meal. I am determined to believe itll make me feel better but i dont want to move from bed. Im lazy. I was having so serious pain when i stood up to use the bathroom. I never had a thump like that before. So at same time i rubbed my stomach and told baby to please stay and grow. Now im back in bed. I woke up with a bad thought but now that im awake the normal pregnancy symptoms are back. Nausea headache exhaustion etc. Ill take em. Makes me feel safe. I just dont know what that painful drop i felt was. What do u ladies eat when u dont feel like cooking? Bethany i wish i took ur advice with freezing already cooked meals to heat up. Kickin myself for not.

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> im back soz, i was on my treadmil and then had lunch :) xx
> how u today. yeah maybe u do Ov late hon, lots o people do , im not sure on the short LP , angel was saing she was gonna look it up, maybe she might have some info for u :)
> im thinkin if scan is bad news tues, im gonna take a yr out, i dont think i can keep this up too much longer its wrecking my head today again :) i know i should just be gratefull but im so nervous now .

Awww dont think like that Laura, Happy thoughts :baby:!!! Your scan is going to turn out to be great :thumbup:! No sense in talking about waiting when its not going to happen :winkwink: You are going to be spending next xmas with your lo!!!! I know that its nerve wracking because this is about the time you found out bad news with lile but really, its going to be fine. Sooo many woman went through what we went through and went on to have healthy :baby: an dyou are going to be one of them! hang tight babe! xoxo

Jen, thanks! That really helps! I think you ladies are right. This month Im not going to make the same mistake I made last month and stop. We bd last night but it wasnt like Monday. I am going to go to the store tonight and get preseed.. cant hurt, right? 

Did you ladies use preseed? I didnt use anything the first time and it happened right away. I feel like I am having to do so much more now post op. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, xxxxxxxx
i didnt use preseed, i said id give myself a month r 2 with nothing and then if it didnt work i woluld do everything :) keeping my fx for u sweetie xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura love his films also. Ill have to put it in my que for when it releases. :) treadmill i give u credit. I wish i had someone to make me a healthy meal. I am determined to believe itll make me feel better but i dont want to move from bed. Im lazy. I was having so serious pain when i stood up to use the bathroom. I never had a thump like that before. So at same time i rubbed my stomach and told baby to please stay and grow. Now im back in bed. I woke up with a bad thought but now that im awake the normal pregnancy symptoms are back. Nausea headache exhaustion etc. Ill take em. Makes me feel safe. I just dont know what that painful drop i felt was. What do u ladies eat when u dont feel like cooking? Bethany i wish i took ur advice with freezing already cooked meals to heat up. Kickin myself for not.
> 
> :dust:

i nearly missed this cos its on the end of the page xx
im only walkin on it and i had to push myself but once on i was fin e, i felt too good this morn but i didnt eat for a bit and my nausea came back and i was happier, how pathetic am i, doh 
i got really sharp pains sometimes too when i sneezed and stuff but i know its normal. id love someone to wiep my brain of negative things and let me enjoy being preg xx im sur eu do too hon x
on the food how bout cereal, its my fool proof thing, so long as u have milk, highest in fibre is d best :) fruit?
r noodles r spag r 2 of my lazy faves. 
i had mc donalds milk shake yest and a burger , havent had them in months ,m y tummy was so sick last nt. doh.
ive been rubbing my tummy and ordering it to grow too :)
they better listen :) im sure they will xx


----------



## lilesMom

thnaks amy thats a really lovely thought, xmas with my LO :) u too chick, tons of time for ur BFp to make that happen, u will be my bump bud before u know it and yes i will still have a bump , god damn it . me and jen :) xxxxxxxxxx
im cheering up, thanks ye always manage it , love ye xxxx
amy , jen is right stick with opks and keep up the BD so u know if u OV late, most nb is to know when u do obvs :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy im an idiot , im after readin ur paragraph to me 3 times cos it makes me smile xxx
smiling is good :) xxx thanks


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> thanks hon, xxxxxxxx
> i didnt use preseed, i said id give myself a month r 2 with nothing and then if it didnt work i woluld do everything :) keeping my fx for u sweetie xxxxx

I told myself the same thing.. so since it didnt happen last month (Which really was probably my fault) I am looking to use it this month. IF it doesnt happen this month, then Im just going to end it all... jk but I really will look into what else I can do. I dont know why I am not as optimistic this month :cry: I was like this the last time I conceived so maybe thats a good thing or maybe I just dont want my hopes up


----------



## lilesMom

yeah amy less pressure might not be a bad thing at all :) god u gave me a little scare there for a sec ha ha xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura love his films also. Ill have to put it in my que for when it releases. :) treadmill i give u credit. I wish i had someone to make me a healthy meal. I am determined to believe itll make me feel better but i dont want to move from bed. Im lazy. I was having so serious pain when i stood up to use the bathroom. I never had a thump like that before. So at same time i rubbed my stomach and told baby to please stay and grow. Now im back in bed. I woke up with a bad thought but now that im awake the normal pregnancy symptoms are back. Nausea headache exhaustion etc. Ill take em. Makes me feel safe. I just dont know what that painful drop i felt was. What do u ladies eat when u dont feel like cooking? Bethany i wish i took ur advice with freezing already cooked meals to heat up. Kickin myself for not.

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> thnaks amy thats a really lovely thought, xmas with my LO :) u too chick, tons of time for ur BFp to make that happen, u will be my bump bud before u know it and yes i will still have a bump , god damn it . me and jen :) xxxxxxxxxx
> im cheering up, thanks ye always manage it , love ye xxxx
> amy , jen is right stick with opks and keep up the BD so u know if u OV late, most nb is to know when u do obvs :) xxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl: I swear I love you! lol

Dont get down on yourself. My gf that is pg right now that went through the same thing in jan of this year said that the first few appts are not easy. You being worried is only natural but she said with time it does get easier. She just found out that she has gestational diabetes but that too is unfor very common. In the end, you both will be fine :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> yeah amy less pressure might not be a bad thing at all :) god u gave me a little scare there for a sec ha ha xxxxx

hah sorry, that was the sarcasm that just kind of suck in there! :blush:


----------



## lamb27

wannabewillow said:


> lamb27 said:
> 
> 
> yes gerald butler is scrummy i could watch that film all the time...spesh that sexy irish accent :)
> 
> Erm, Gerard Butler is from Paisley, in Scotland, about 10miles from me! How you doing Lamb? Been thinking about you. Looks like we're TTC at the same time. Fxed bump buddies?
> 
> Oooh, I might be a bit late in the day, but have just done some retail therapy... Spent just shy of £70 between the Clinique and Benefit counters! Don't tell the hubby! Yeay for pretty make up!
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone's warm welcomes :dust: to everyone. Much love. XxxClick to expand...

im doing ok thanks hun..how are you doing?i have good and bad days but to be expected,oooh i know how ey..yeh fxed hun we will be :) xxxx


----------



## lamb27

wannabewillow said:


> It was... I'm ok. Have my moments, but it'll take time really. Sometimes think I'm not ready to TTC again, but I honestly don't know what else will stop me feeling like this. Got a BFN this morning. I know it's supposed to be happy, I can start again, but really I was at a loss because I know it's truly over. Today is sadder than yesterday. Feels like screaming into the wind.

i also feel the same as you hun..ya know where i am if you need to chat xxx


----------



## mommylov

:comp:


----------



## mommylov

Angel.. I see yoooooouuuu :argh:

I assume you are playing catch up :book: :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flasher:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> thnaks amy thats a really lovely thought, xmas with my LO :) u too chick, tons of time for ur BFp to make that happen, u will be my bump bud before u know it and yes i will still have a bump , god damn it . me and jen :) xxxxxxxxxx
> im cheering up, thanks ye always manage it , love ye xxxx
> amy , jen is right stick with opks and keep up the BD so u know if u OV late, most nb is to know when u do obvs :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: I swear I love you! lol
> 
> Dont get down on yourself. My gf that is pg right now that went through the same thing in jan of this year said that the first few appts are not easy. You being worried is only natural but she said with time it does get easier. She just found out that she has gestational diabetes but that too is unfor very common. In the end, you both will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hon, my pma is coming back :) 
i just went to do my lotto , thats why i was missing :) 
i keep gettin the 'shower of abundance card' in angel cards, means a win me thinks :) xxxxxxxxxxx maybe it mean abundance of babies, maybe its triplets for me, faint........
u all r gonna have to move here if it is xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

wheres our bethany, she hasnt been here all day i think ?????
oh bethany? xx
and natasha enough house fixing come back xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :flasher:

:rofl:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> thnaks amy thats a really lovely thought, xmas with my LO :) u too chick, tons of time for ur BFp to make that happen, u will be my bump bud before u know it and yes i will still have a bump , god damn it . me and jen :) xxxxxxxxxx
> im cheering up, thanks ye always manage it , love ye xxxx
> amy , jen is right stick with opks and keep up the BD so u know if u OV late, most nb is to know when u do obvs :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: I swear I love you! lol
> 
> Dont get down on yourself. My gf that is pg right now that went through the same thing in jan of this year said that the first few appts are not easy. You being worried is only natural but she said with time it does get easier. She just found out that she has gestational diabetes but that too is unfor very common. In the end, you both will be fine :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks hon, my pma is coming back :)
> i just went to do my lotto , thats why i was missing :)
> i keep gettin the 'shower of abundance card' in angel cards, means a win me thinks :) xxxxxxxxxxx maybe it mean abundance of babies, maybe its triplets for me, faint........
> u all r gonna have to move here if it is xxxxxClick to expand...

Ohh yay!!! Thats a GREAT sign!!!!!! I want to come out there! I told DH that if we fall then we obv wont be able to go until the baby is old enough to come with but I would so want to come out and have an international play date! hehehh


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> wheres our bethany, she hasnt been here all day i think ?????
> oh bethany? xx
> and natasha enough house fixing come back xxxxxxxxxxx

I know huh! Both of them I think are dealing with homes... Natasha with her house and Bethany with waiting for the apt people to call her back


----------



## lilesMom

sounds really good amy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

So now its my turn to have all sorts of random thoughts :wacko:... this whole not conceiving on the first shot post d&c is really messing with me :cry:. My CM is different, periods seem to be a bit more painful and when I call thr dr.. they tell me that this is all normal and wont even let me come in to see them :nope:. Sigh, what if something is really wrong and they wont find out for months :shrug:! :sadangel:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

amy, i hate to agree with the docs cos they can be dumbasses but.....
i had all the above too honey and i did get my bfp, xxxxx
and we all worry that we r messed up a bit after d and e and so far no one is, thank god, it is very rare to have problems after and usually its from multiple d and e's xxx
u will get bfp too, very soon xxxx
first time i tried , it took 3 months, this time stragiht away :) so obvs it varies no matter how fertile u r. u also took ur fertility test and it came back great so dont fret. 
i know easier said than done 
u said urself u reckon u Ov late and stopped too soon, if u know the problem , if this is why then it is easy fix (and i do agree with u i think this may be why, r could just not be lined up right to happen this month) , lots more BD is what i prescribe ha ha xxxxxxxxxxx big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aw angel hope ur friend will be alright xx i meant to say before i like ur pic but forgot xxxxxx
give ur man a kick in the butt when he comes home,xx he is prob grumpy cos he doesnt wanna go away soon. xx when is he off again? xxxxxxx
my oH always uses me to find things and worst thing is 9 times outta 10 i do know where they r, he must not be very observant :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy ur lunvh hon, hope ttc timing goes ur way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel & Laura! You girls always know the right things to say :hugs: 

Angel, so sorry about your friend but so glad that she will be out for the walk :hugs:! There are a few ladies here in the office that are survivors and I am humbled everytime I hear thier stories :awww:. Great plug and love the pic :flower:! Sorry DH was being a little poop :pop:. Mine gets the same way when he travels.. so frantic and all over the place :help:. I remember once he was asking the same questions "Wheres______" and was looking for things and I was trying to lighten the mood and while I was helping him, I said "You know it will be the last place we look" and he responded with "Thanks cpt obvious"..... *insert scratching record sound and then radio silence* :finger: He immedialty realized that was the wrong time to be using any kind of sarcasm and was so wrong and was like "Sorry sorry sorry, I didnt mean it like that" and I got flowers and choc dipped strawberries at work the next day... men... sheesh! I hope he does the right thing :trouble: lol

BTW, you seriously are so good at recapping and catching up! :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

I hope that it all works out the way you want and that he is back by the time you O. [-o&lt;:hug:

Have a great lunch! :munch::friends:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So now its my turn to have all sorts of random thoughts :wacko:... this whole not conceiving on the first shot post d&c is really messing with me :cry:. My CM is different, periods seem to be a bit more painful and when I call thr dr.. they tell me that this is all normal and wont even let me come in to see them :nope:. Sigh, what if something is really wrong and they wont find out for months :shrug:! :sadangel:
> 
> :hugs: I too get those feelings and I am seeing a specialist. We'll get there doll...you may be closer to it than you think! FxClick to expand...

Im with you... if you are seeing a speialist and they are not worried about the lp and Jen :baby: then Ill try to keep that all in mind and not worry. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

yum choc dipped strawberries :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna go watch a film, gonna try and find a comedy and keep myself lightening up :) chat soon xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> im gonna go watch a film, gonna try and find a comedy and keep myself lightening up :) chat soon xxxxxxx

OK, hope its a good one! :kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girlies!!!

Wow firstly do apologise for not stopping by this week!
Ive been so busy with moving in and getting sofas and beds and cleaning and putting flooring down throughout the house!!

How are we all?!?! Jen Laura how are bumps? Any BFPs that i have missed?

Well! I am currently CD11, i think , not done any opks etc, all ive done is temp charting, had a big dip today so im hoping thats not signalling another visit from AF! Hopefully its just a fluke. I heard that a dip signals AF so FX it isnt this early!!!

Having alot more relaxed approach to TTC this month, moving in and work and college restarting all in the past two weeks have helped, i mean we are still bding, but its not because we know we are going to ovulate or need to, im quite glad i feel more relaxed now :)

How are u allllllllllllllll?!?!?!!? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Natasha!!!!! Hows the house coming along? You sound like you have been one busy girl! No more :bfp: yet but they are coming! Im close to your cycle, CD13 for me today but I did use an OPK this time but havent gotten my + yet. It is nice to be able to enjoy bd without worrying about catching the little eggy! How are you doing otherwise?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

In the non TTC world im doing okay!! Had a few bitchy comments at work about the fact ive still not lost my baby weight :/ but i just smiled and walked away!! 

Moving in is going brilliantly i really feel like we have become so much closer if possible than we were before! We sit and chill on the sofa and actually spend time together now! And are laughing more than we have in a while! 

Hmm a drop followed by a rise means ovulation? See ive not been OPKing this month at all, havent had time! Done a few half hearted ones but just keep forgetting lol!!

Any women know of any temping tips ? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> In the non TTC world im doing okay!! Had a few bitchy comments at work about the fact ive still not lost my baby weight :/ but i just smiled and walked away!!
> 
> Moving in is going brilliantly i really feel like we have become so much closer if possible than we were before! We sit and chill on the sofa and actually spend time together now! And are laughing more than we have in a while!
> 
> Hmm a drop followed by a rise means ovulation? See ive not been OPKing this month at all, havent had time! Done a few half hearted ones but just keep forgetting lol!!
> 
> Any women know of any temping tips ? xxxx

WHAT :saywhat: Some nerve! Who would even make a comment like that?!?! :grr:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know :/ She just said * Youve not slimmed back down yet have you?* And i said what do u mean? She said *WEll its been a while since u lost your baby and you still look like youre carrying * i kind of looked at her with this WTF look on my face, then smiled and walked away :( Didnt bother me an AWFUL lot but still, people round here are ignorant as poo xxxx


----------



## mommylov

*SMH* wow. You would think she wouldve caught herslef when you said "What do you mean" ugh


----------



## jen435

GRR!! I just wrote a HUGE post and it didnt post!! and when I hit the back button the message area was empty!!! Frustrating!! 

Natasha what angel said is correct! Horseypants and I temped. I dip followed by three days of high temps (steady or increase) confirms ovulation. Fxd for you!! Glad your relaxed and enjoying your house! We miss you!

Angel grr to DH a text isnt personable! I hope you get something special from him! And agree a kick in the butt when he gets home! Did AF actually come for you??? Or are you possibly still in?? Im kinda confused with that.

Amy :hug: laura and amy are correct! You ovulate later in a 30 dc... most ppl start to O at cd 14. Your not even there yet! You have a 20 day pack so youll get your +. Try to have fun BD with DH and act like its your anniversary for the rest of the month :) :dust:

Laura enjoy your comedy movie! Try not to worry about your LO. Your babys growing and its heart is beating strong. I will hear it on tuesday and then that should bring you much comfort. I cant wait to see your scan picture!


----------



## jen435

Natasha so sorry for her comment. Please dont listen to her! Its hard to loss when your stressed. I lost my belly but nothing on my butt/thighs... and i just got my pregnant body back and im not even as far as i was last time. Your going to fall pregnant and as long as your healthy and your DH compliments you dont you worry about others sweety! Your beautiful inside and out!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen. I hope thats the case! I just dont get my body as I did before :(

Im really scared that my post op cm is not the same too so thinking about getting preseed tonight. Did you need to use any?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Jen thats really lovely :) xxxx


----------



## jen435

:hugs: Preseed is a great product! Love it! If you get it use it tonight and every day you bd til 2 days after + opk. If you decide to use it dont try to go off your cm as it can get very confusing. It helps the swimmers live longer in a more nuetral environment. As for me yes it took me 4 cycles to become pregnant after d&c my doctor didnt want to see me for ttc either i would call and bother the nurse with questions often. My cm was an abundance throughout my entire cycle and it wasnt like that the entire 14 monthes it took me to concieve Liam. So I blamed it on the d&c. It wasnt just the fertile kind but creamy/dry too... So I do understand your frustration with that and the only thing I can think is its normal but you can fall pregnant as my 4th cycle this time was crazy cm also but I was using digital opks and preseed for two cycles this time before i got bfp if you recall. Af's where either shorter or longer (last one was longest) and unusually more painful then before d&c. I really think it depends on your lining and catching that egg on time. :hug: I know its not what you want to hear. I wish I could give everyone their bfp. I really want us all to be bump buddies NOW. But Its your second cycle ttc so have faith that it can happen and let your body be a baby friendly environment and let us think of the other stuff for you! Your LO is coming and you are okay im sure!

:dust: keep using those OPK's!


----------



## mommylov

Yes, thats EXACTLY how mine is too!! No EWCM like I had when I conceived before... it must have something to do with the d&c. Ok, im going to get the preseed tonight. Anyone in particular I should get? Particular store I should get it from? I have a Walgreens, Walmart, King Sooper (I think that is CO only though but not sure), Target, CVS... I think thats it lol


----------



## mommylov

I agree with Jen, Natasha.. I really want to go up to this person and shake them and be like "Really??!!? What is wrong with you!" :hugs: doll!!!!


----------



## jen435

Its called Preseed any store is fine! I know its pricey (22.99 here) but a little bit goes a long way. But since your nearing ovulation use about 1/2 recommended amount and insert right before BD. As long as your laying down it wont get messy and keep your bum up after bd for 30 minutes if you can so the preseed and swimmers go where they need to go. At least thats what I did this round. Plus I used the soft cups. Loved those things. Fxd that is this your month! We are here for you!! 

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

natasha welcome back hon. . 
god that woman is cruising for a bruising, what an awfull thing to say to someone xxx
she is obvs an ass and ur right to forget her xxxxxx

jen when that happens me (post dissappears) hit back and then go into reply area and hit control and z.
works sometimes, very frustrating when that happens, x

aw angel thats cool. ,maybe no butt kicking just yet so xx


----------



## Storked

Jen, HI! How are you and bebe today? :)
And you must have a unique accent hehe! I'd cook for you if I was there. :kiss:

Laura, glad you had a great time with your friend! That movie did look pretty good. How are you and bebe doing? :)
Hehe thanks for liking my picture on Facebook. Bill Maher was too funny about the debate. DH got mad at me and wouldn't speak to me last night afterwards. BUAHAHAHAHA!

Wannabewillow, I do adore Liam Neeson :D
So sorry you are having to go through this. When it sinks in that you are starting over it hurts so much :hugs:

Amy, you could be ovulating later. I know some people on this site take Vitex for short luteal phases but you really never know how that could affect your cycle :-/
Know exactly how you feel about having to try more stuff post op. I got pregnant immediately- I can't help but wider why it is taking so long now. GRRR. We will be rewarded though. We will!

Angel, how dare the witch taunt you and take her time? I'll tell her to hurry up damnit!
And you make your hubby grovel ;)
HURRAY FOR MACBOOK!
Are you running tomorrow? Yay! I promise I check my breasts- that cancer runs in my family. My grandma had to have her left breast removed. Was sad but she made it into a huge joke: it became family tradition to hug her and squeeze her fake titty (her word!) :)

Lamb, I prefer him in Dear Frankie ;)

Natasha, YAY HI! How are you liking the temping? I kind of did it one cycle but missed a lot of days :blush:
Omg I cannot believe your coworkers would be such douches to comment on your weight. They are asshats.

Horsey, HI!

AFM: WE GOT THE APARTMENT! Now I have to call the other people and bitch at them for running our application after we said no and tell them we have a better place ;)
Sorry was gone- kitty got the ball chop today and have just been running amok. I am going to miss some of the supermarkets here. Went shopping with my sister and got a haircut. Good day!
European ladies...how can so many of you fake our accent so well? I couldn't sound like any of you unless I lived with y'all lol!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hurray for apartment , i predicted it :) ha ha
now predict bfps and sticky beans for all , lets all believe it and make it happen :) xx
thats fab , our girlie will be safe. :)
poor kitty, meow got that too when he was just 6 months but its for their own good , if they dont have it they roam and get lost. 
poor DH, they r fun to tease sometimes though arent they ha ha. 
how much of a haircut? trim or drastic :) 
when people try and do the irish accent it just sounds awfull, i donno why, it must be hard to do, ive plenty practise, :) ha ha xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wohoo: :wohoo: Kudos on new apartment Bethany! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## lilesMom

sleepy lols, im off to bed, chat sooon xxx


----------



## Storked

Thanks Angel! <3


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> bethany hurray for apartment , i predicted it :) ha ha
> now predict bfps and sticky beans for all , lets all believe it and make it happen :) xx
> thats fab , our girlie will be safe. :)
> poor kitty, meow got that too when he was just 6 months but its for their own good , if they dont have it they roam and get lost.
> poor DH, they r fun to tease sometimes though arent they ha ha.
> how much of a haircut? trim or drastic :)
> when people try and do the irish accent it just sounds awfull, i donno why, it must be hard to do, ive plenty practise, :) ha ha xxx

I believe it. I do! Rainbows are coming!
It was just a trim. I am pretty predictable in the hair hehe.
Yeah you guys have some tough accents. I think anybody can talk like, say, a Texan. And there are so many European actors who sound American and so many American actors who sound like...an American trying to talk with a European accent and failing horribly. Keanu Reeves in Dracula comes to mind :D
Night night Laura!


----------



## jen435

:yipee: Angel YAY for your awesome Birthday gift early!!! :) Doesnt make his behavior appropriate but at least he knows how to get an awesome gift!! Enjoy!! :wohoo: Bethany YAY for your new apartment!!! Poor kitty but he has great parents! :) So glad you had a nice day! Your just like me with a haircut! I am predictable no one ever even realizes I cut my hair!:loopy: I soo happy for you girls!! :) Yes Yes PMA for those :bfp:!!! These rainbow :baby: must be on their way for all!!! 

:dust: :af: :spermy: fertilize those eggs!!! In the mean time :sleep: dream :crib: and try to make :sex: fun!! 

So DH and I went for a car ride today and he told me that he had a dream that we are having :oneofeach: I told him wouldnt that be awesome but I know its one! He said the dream was so real and that he couldnt tell the gender He said he freaked out thinking two would be too much at one time! :haha: I secretly wouldnt mind :winkwink:


----------



## Storked

Jen! Maybe it was prophetic? Maybe you will go on to have another child after this one? Two siblings for Liam :hugs: <3


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A3FF0ED2-894E-4791-90A5-0AB2F5974B81-6476-00000497EF9F205F.jpg
HI EVERYONE! :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany!! Great on the apartment!! And that Panda picture has really cheered me up this saturday morning :D Yeah they are douches, i just ignore them im like seriously??? I dont go up to them after their weight watchers meetings and weigh ins saying, i thought weight watchers was meant to make u lose weight, youve been doing it for a year whats happened? lol! they are spiteful....

I actually like temping, seems more relaxing than opking because once uve done it in the morning its done til you wake up, been really good not missed any days yet, cant see a clear cut pattern to be fair but its only first cycle trying, ive started putting all the data on fertility friend, yes i finally figured out how to use it lol! But my pattern just looks odd lol!! And ive took it at the same time every morning? I thought i might have had an ovulation dip yesterday after the girls on here said a dip can mean O, but then apparently its meant to rapidly rise where as my temp this morning only rose to about .5 degrees so i have no idea what im looking at when i look at this chart! xxx

Hope you all well?!?! xxxx


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> Jen, HI! How are you and bebe today? :)
> And you must have a unique accent hehe! I'd cook for you if I was there. :kiss:
> 
> Laura, glad you had a great time with your friend! That movie did look pretty good. How are you and bebe doing? :)
> Hehe thanks for liking my picture on Facebook. Bill Maher was too funny about the debate. DH got mad at me and wouldn't speak to me last night afterwards. BUAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Wannabewillow, I do adore Liam Neeson :D
> So sorry you are having to go through this. When it sinks in that you are starting over it hurts so much :hugs:
> 
> Amy, you could be ovulating later. I know some people on this site take Vitex for short luteal phases but you really never know how that could affect your cycle :-/
> Know exactly how you feel about having to try more stuff post op. I got pregnant immediately- I can't help but wider why it is taking so long now. GRRR. We will be rewarded though. We will!
> 
> Angel, how dare the witch taunt you and take her time? I'll tell her to hurry up damnit!
> And you make your hubby grovel ;)
> HURRAY FOR MACBOOK!
> Are you running tomorrow? Yay! I promise I check my breasts- that cancer runs in my family. My grandma had to have her left breast removed. Was sad but she made it into a huge joke: it became family tradition to hug her and squeeze her fake titty (her word!) :)
> 
> Lamb, I prefer him in Dear Frankie ;)
> 
> Natasha, YAY HI! How are you liking the temping? I kind of did it one cycle but missed a lot of days :blush:
> Omg I cannot believe your coworkers would be such douches to comment on your weight. They are asshats.
> 
> Horsey, HI!
> 
> AFM: WE GOT THE APARTMENT! Now I have to call the other people and bitch at them for running our application after we said no and tell them we have a better place ;)
> Sorry was gone- kitty got the ball chop today and have just been running amok. I am going to miss some of the supermarkets here. Went shopping with my sister and got a haircut. Good day!
> European ladies...how can so many of you fake our accent so well? I couldn't sound like any of you unless I lived with y'all lol!

ive never seen or heard of dear frankie :O


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A3FF0ED2-894E-4791-90A5-0AB2F5974B81-6476-00000497EF9F205F.jpg
> HI EVERYONE! :dust:

how very cute :) <3


----------



## lilesMom

natasha i think horsey knows about temping, can u add ur chart to a post maybe someone can figure it out for u? i dont have a clue, ive never temped xxxxxxx

1 more week and im beyond where i was with lile, i will be so much happier then i think :) one more week isnt huge :) 

:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Not a good night last night.... Dh was cranky because he don't sleep the night before and was totally jerky last night. Long story but we bd before he turned into this monster and today and the next few days are most crucial and I am so sad right now. I don't even want to talk to him right now. He is still sleeping... Sorry just in a blah mood right now because of it. We never go to bed mad or anything like that and I just get tired of reminding him of that so last night I didn't say anything and just went to sleep. Hoping you all are having a better weekend then me. :(


----------



## Storked

Natasha, you are such a good person for not resorting to the level of their sorry asses! Glad the panda made you smile :D
As far as temping, they may still be all over the place this cycle! I bet they will start to make more sense next cycle :flower:

Lamb, it is pretty good I think! How are you today?

Praying, where are you? How are you? :flower:

Jessica, we miss you and love you. Hope that you are well :flower:

Horsey, HI!

Laura, glad you liked the panda! And that week will fly by :hugs:

Jen, good morning! Or...afternoon? :)

Angel, was today the run? Or is it tomorrow? Excited for you! 

Amy, sorry DH is being a butt. I say that you sedate him tonight and enjoy nice DH again. The weekend will get better :hugs:

AFM: caring for a cat after castration sucks. He does everything he isn't supposed to and I have no way to enforce it.


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> Natasha, you are such a good person for not resorting to the level of their sorry asses! Glad the panda made you smile :D
> As far as temping, they may still be all over the place this cycle! I bet they will start to make more sense next cycle :flower:
> 
> Lamb, it is pretty good I think! How are you today?
> 
> Praying, where are you? How are you? :flower:
> 
> Jessica, we miss you and love you. Hope that you are well :flower:
> 
> Horsey, HI!
> 
> Laura, glad you liked the panda! And that week will fly by :hugs:
> 
> Jen, good morning! Or...afternoon? :)
> 
> Angel, was today the run? Or is it tomorrow? Excited for you!
> 
> Amy, sorry DH is being a butt. I say that you sedate him tonight and enjoy nice DH again. The weekend will get better :hugs:
> 
> AFM: caring for a cat after castration sucks. He does everything he isn't supposed to and I have no way to enforce it.

im having better days now than bad thank you..how are you?xxx


----------



## Storked

lamb27 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Natasha, you are such a good person for not resorting to the level of their sorry asses! Glad the panda made you smile :D
> As far as temping, they may still be all over the place this cycle! I bet they will start to make more sense next cycle :flower:
> 
> Lamb, it is pretty good I think! How are you today?
> 
> Praying, where are you? How are you? :flower:
> 
> Jessica, we miss you and love you. Hope that you are well :flower:
> 
> Horsey, HI!
> 
> Laura, glad you liked the panda! And that week will fly by :hugs:
> 
> Jen, good morning! Or...afternoon? :)
> 
> Angel, was today the run? Or is it tomorrow? Excited for you!
> 
> Amy, sorry DH is being a butt. I say that you sedate him tonight and enjoy nice DH again. The weekend will get better :hugs:
> 
> AFM: caring for a cat after castration sucks. He does everything he isn't supposed to and I have no way to enforce it.
> 
> im having better days now than bad thank you..how are you?xxxClick to expand...

Glad things are starting to feel better for you. All we can do is heal and have hope :flower: and :hugs:
Sleepy over here hehe.


----------



## lamb27

yeh i agree...i have moments when i think about it all but coming on here has helped me sooo much.
where do you live again xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Bethany, he just woke up and apologized which I knew he would but I told him that I don't want an I'm sorry anymore. I also told him my thoughts on not wanting to try and he said "no, I'm really sorry. I was just tired and its no excuse." So we are back on board. Going through the mc was enough, I just don't have any emotional strength for anything else at the moment.


----------



## mommylov

Btw, so glad to hear about the apt!!!! And angel, yay for an awesome bday gift!


----------



## mommylov

I wish we an have a girls day today with my girls! <3 Bethany, Angel, Laura, Jen, Natasha, Danni, Jessica, horsey <3


----------



## Storked

Lamb, I'm from Texas. Not as cool as where you are from :flower:
This is an awesome group of ladies who are full of love and support and so glad that you joined us :hugs: we should never suffer alone.

Amy, so glad that he apologized! I am sure that he will be much better because he always seem so great and supportive from what you say :flower:
(btw, loving all of your FB likes ;) if I see one more person who likes that picture "I'll take the Mormon over the moron" I will go on a rampage! And the worst part is that it is my Mormon friends liking it. Are they not aware that it doesn't make Mormonism sound like that much of a better choice? Yeesh.)
And I would love a girls day! I could bring food- I got leftovers! What would we do guys? :D


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Lamb, I'm from Texas. Not as cool as where you are from :flower:
> This is an awesome group of ladies who are full of love and support and so glad that you joined us :hugs: we should never suffer alone.
> 
> Amy, so glad that he apologized! I am sure that he will be much better because he always seem so great and supportive from what you say :flower:
> (btw, loving all of your FB likes ;) if I see one more person who likes that picture "I'll take the Mormon over the moron" I will go on a rampage! And the worst part is that it is my Mormon friends liking it. Are they not aware that it doesn't make Mormonism sound like that much of a better choice? Yeesh.)
> And I would love a girls day! I could bring food- I got leftovers! What would we do guys? :D

Thanks Hun, he is usually wonderful but he is human and has his moments I suppose :dohh:

Lol I know fb is crazy right now. I wasn't going to comment or anything on the political front but I got so tired of it all. Love your posts and ill continue to "like" until next month or however long! :thumbup:

Hmmm.... I can make some homemade spinach and artichoke dip with pita chips and fresh baguettes! It's dh fav! Oh oh... And pumpkin cupcakes with yummy semisweet frosting!


----------



## lilesMom

amy hope ye have made up sweetie, i know fighting is yucky but it happens us all, xxx :hugs:

bethany meow licked himself too, we stopped him when near him but he still managed it, he had no ill effects xx

lamb hi hon xxx

amy im catchin up, glad ye have a peace. just think of ur future bub, u could be 2 weeks preg now, make a baby sweetie xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I wish we an have a girls day today with my girls! <3 Bethany, Angel, Laura, Jen, Natasha, Danni, Jessica, horsey <3

me too babe, OH stayed with friends last nt cos he had a few drinks and couldnt drive home, he didnt get back til 5 pm today, i was so bored and peed off on my own, xx


----------



## lilesMom

il bring movies and munchies :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! It's rainy and cold here. Perfect for you girls to come on over! Hehe awww sorry you were bored. Did you get in some good rest?


----------



## Storked

Amy, I had to start liking stuff too after my newsfeed blew up with ridiculous propaganda. I will defend my side by doing the same to them ;)
He is human but hopefully the moments will be few!
Ah the SNACKS SOUND AMAZING!! All of them. Can't think of a favorite! Mmmmm!
My leftovers would be: chicken and dumplings, chicken chili, sour cream enchiladas and mushroom soup!

Laura, that makes me feel better. Afraid of kitty hurting himself :-/
Aw and we want to keep you company! What movies and munched you got in mind? (waggles brows)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Going to catch up now...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> amy hope ye have made up sweetie, i know fighting is yucky but it happens us all, xxx :hugs:
> 
> bethany meow licked himself too, we stopped him when near him but he still managed it, he had no ill effects xx
> 
> lamb hi hon xxx
> 
> amy im catchin up, glad ye have a peace. just think of ur future bub, u could be 2 weeks preg now, make a baby sweetie xxxxxxxxx :hugs:

helll lilesmom :) you ok xxx


----------



## lamb27

xoxo4angel said:


> :growlmad: Bad computer, BAD!
> 
> Deleted my ENTIRE post!
> 
> Sorry for not giving detail to each and everyone of you lovely ladies...I'm too pooped to rewrite it.
> 
> Nutshell:
> Jen-sweet dream DH had.
> 
> Amy-glad DH came around, something must have been in the air.
> 
> Laura-3 days and we get to see baby, ok you do, but we'll be there as pocket :ninja:
> 
> Bethany-Packing yet?
> 
> Natasha-I like your commitment to temping!
> 
> Lamb- :hugs: It does get easier, never goes away, but gets easier.
> 
> :hi: Horsey, Jessica, Praying and Wanna! :dust:

thanks hun..its getting a lil easier each week but i think my brain actively shuts off to the shit that happens to me so i dont get hurt cos its only been 2 and a half weeks but it feels like them words were said to me a long time ago,it took me til my dating scan to believe i was pregnant :( xxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, HELL YEAH! New cycle for us! (trying to act excited...is it working???)
Packing is mostly done!

Lamb, it still sneaks up time to time :(


----------



## Storked

Enjoying the spa at the gym. Ahhhh.
Then I will twist DHs arm until he takes me book shopping :D


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E014DCCC-D198-4A9A-B2E5-5D1ECAC8BE53-571-0000003885950A93.jpg

What are you ladies having for dinner? Where is everyone?


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just got back from dinner with my BFF her bday. It was really nice!

Yay angel ! I'm sorry this month wasn't the month but glad she finally came. One step closer to trying again! And yes, something must've been in the air...grr! Lol

Yum. Bethany!! Have you started packing yet?? So glad the apt situation worked out! 

Jen/Laura, hi preggies! How are you ladies doing? 

Jessica, Natasha, horsey, wannabe, and Danni... Lots of love to you girls and hope you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

HI Amy! Did you have a great time? :D


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, just saw that you are almost done packing...yay!!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> HI Amy! Did you have a great time? :D

I did babe, thanks! How is your night going?


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> HI Amy! Did you have a great time? :D
> 
> I did babe, thanks! How is your night going?Click to expand...

Currently trying to talk DH into Practical Magic. He won't do it lol
What are you up to now? :)


----------



## mommylov

Hahhahaah

Nada, just sitting in bed. Just did my opk and got a - so I let dh off the hook for tonight since we bd last night heheh. Oh and I found the pressed, they didn't have it at Walmart do we had to go to Walgreens and they had one box left. Must be a lot of people ttc or something!

Any plans for he rest of the weekend or just finishing up packing?


----------



## Storked

Lazy weekend ahead :D how about you?
Hurray on finding the preseed! I had to get mine at CVS- tell us if you are a fan! :dust:

So Amy, are you ready for Halloween?!


----------



## mommylov

For sure! I def feel like I have a great chance this month because of it!

Soooooo ready for Halloween! We decorated and I have candy and goodies all ready to go! My work does this thing where they decorate and people go get thier kids and trick or trick in our office ... So excited bout that!

How about you?

Might fall asleep here soon so if I do have a wonderful night Hun! Xoxox


----------



## Storked

Goodnight Amy! I may join you- blinking over here lol.
So ready for Halloween too! Thinking that I am going to be cooking more things with pumpkin. And I made DH buy me 20 caramel apple suckers at the store. For me though, not for children ;)
Trick or treating in the office? WOOHOO! Are you dressing up? What is the candy?

And preseed is pretty awesome. :D


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Goodnight Amy! I may join you- blinking over here lol.
> So ready for Halloween too! Thinking that I am going to be cooking more things with pumpkin. And I made DH buy me 20 caramel apple suckers at the store. For me though, not for children ;)
> Trick or treating in the office? WOOHOO! Are you dressing up? What is the candy?
> 
> And preseed is pretty awesome. :D

Heheh I bought candy for me too! Reese's peanut butter cups.....mmmmmm

Ya, trick or treating in the office. Basically everyone stops working, if they work at all that day, and get thier cubes decorated and ready for kids. Then we are given pumpkins to put at our desks if we are participating and that way the kids know where to go to trick or treat. :happydance:

We bought candy corn, pixy stix, m&ms, starburst, and Hershey's miniature. We just moved Minot this house in July but there are a ton of kids here so I can't wait! I have a Halloween shirt and witches hat... No real costume but going to dress up a little hehe.

Are you dressing up?


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Angel so glad af started and u can ttc soon! Only good thing out of it. Praying for this cycle for u! Bethany dinner looked yummy! Def would of joined u both for some! Glad ur packing!:)did u get ur book? Amy so glad dh and u made up and are ttc now! Ur positive is coming. Lmk whatcha think of preseed so glad u found it! Glad u had good day w ur bff! :) bethany what cycle day are u?


----------



## jen435

Amy sounds fun! Yum to candy apples bethany! :)


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hey ladies! Angel so glad af started and u can ttc soon! Only good thing out of it. Praying for this cycle for u! Bethany dinner looked yummy! Def would of joined u both for some! Glad ur packing!:)did u get ur book? Amy so glad dh and u made up and are ttc now! Ur positive is coming. Lmk whatcha think of preseed so glad u found it! Glad u had good day w ur bff! :) bethany what cycle day are u?

Thanks Hun, how are ya? Ya dh was much better after he got a full night of sleep... Such a big baby. Plus his face was classic when I told him that he was so bad that I didn't even feel like trying anymore this month. He straightened up after that! Pressed was great last night but don't think I used enough :shrug: def better than normal though and since I haven't gotten my + opk yet, I let him off the hook tonight since we bd last night. According to my cycles page, I'm suppose to o on the 15th so ill see if its still accurate post mc.


----------



## jen435

Yay!sounds like u have this down amy. Fxd its your cycle! That positives coming :) it helps the doctor greatly too so make sure u put it in calander case u have that bfp! Goodnight ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen, will do! Gnight doll!


----------



## jen435

With preseed use tubes to put pressed in fill half way or as much u like! Only sayin that much since ull ovulate soon and its nice for swimmers.


----------



## mommylov

oh ok... the instrutions said to do 2-3 adn there are 4 lines. I did 2 thinking it would be plenty but I think youre right. I should go to 3.. it is a little messy though but Im reallly hoping this works! I couldnt find sfot cups so I try and lay still for a little bit on my back. Ill def try and ill it up to line 3.

K off to bed for me... gnight all!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls how are we alll? Finally got my washing machine so im having a lazy day of tea drinking, laptop using and washing!

How do i put a link on my signature to my fertility friend chart? Id like u guys to see it and see if it makes sense to any of u ? Hope youre all well ..

Oh the cat that seems to have adopted us since living here is now on my bed asleep :/ And ive called her susie haha xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Its okay, figured it out :D Please can someone look at my chart so far? Ive been testing at the same time every morning ( killed me waking up at 7:30 yesterday and today on my days off to take my temp lol ) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Natasha the fact that you had steady temp, dip, then your temp keeps rising could be a good sign but for me tempings confusing and caused me much stress. Fxd for temp to stay high and not drop. :dust: there is also such thing as ib dip so dont stress if it does drop. Temping is not 100%


----------



## jen435

Angel sorry ur body isnt normal this time atm. I did have it,happen twice to me after d&c. :hugs: call that doctor!sounds like u have another bone to pick with af. 
Natasha so glad u have ur washer and can finAlly relax. :)


----------



## jen435

Amy definately messy but u dont have to use that much if u dont want to. Its up to u. I just thought it was worth a go since no ovulation yet and the better the environment the more chance of survival :) fxd it works!


----------



## jen435

So I had to reformate my cellphone friday and this keyboard is horrible. Its too tiny for my fingers and idk how to change it back. yesterday dh and I dtd first time since bfp... Well I spotted red blood totally regret it but missed him so much being that close. I didnt tell him. Doctor gave me ok to dtd. Debating if I,should call doctor mon and let them know? 

I had my niece yesterday after she left I felt horrible but for the best. Pregnancy smptoms R full force I have no appitite. Glad to have em! WTch this babys rh+ like,last one. praying for no complications. Im actuatly,getting worried.


----------



## jen435

Laura yay for tuesdays scan :) that lo's heartbeat will bring tears of joy to ur eyes! Im so excited for u. How R u feeling?


----------



## jen435

Sorry for all the posts straight in a row its just hard to adjust to my phone atm. I cant wait to figure out how to fix it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:friends:


----------



## horseypants

Yes, the doc can examine ur cervix and tell u if that's it too. It would put your mind at ease xoxoxo


----------



## mommylov

Hi chicks!

Natasha, yay for washer but I too know nothing about temping as I don't do it myself :(

Angel, grr af! I'm sorry that she is cooperating. I too had really bad cramping my first 2 cycles but as far as the lag, it was more so just for the first one. Your body might still be trying regulate and normalize but I agree that you should definitely talk to the dr and figure out what's going on for sure. I'm really mad at af.... I agree in that I think you need to have another chat with her!

Jen, oh dear. Don't be too alarmed just yet but def talk with the dr and let us know what's going on. Since its been a little while, dh could've just maybe caught something and tore a little or some thing like that. Try not to stress and stay calm and talk with the dr. Fx Hun! I'm thinking if the dr gave you the ok to bd then you're fine but I would check just to be extra sure. 

Hello to all and daily dust to you lovelies! :dust:


----------



## jen435

thanks ladies! Perhaps Angel should be our doctor she knows so much :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Race was today...guess who joined me half way through it?? As I was trekking along, I imagined her saying..."I'll get you my pretty!" I'm just glad I officially have CD1 :yipee:

oh thats great, u wanted today to be cd1 didnt u for DH coming home :) 
thank god timing is good xxx

im catchin up now , i was out all day xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> [.
> 
> thanks hun..its getting a lil easier each week but i think my brain actively shuts off to the shit that happens to me so i dont get hurt cos its only been 2 and a half weeks but it feels like them words were said to me a long time ago,it took me til my dating scan to believe i was pregnant :( xxx

i do that too hon, it makes it easier to deal with crappy stuff :)
but bethany is right it does creep back in sometimes, just be prepared that feeling like ur goin a bit backwards sometimes is normal, u will come on again after. i think its our way of coping with it bit by bit instead of one big go xxxx
hope ur good today xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tomorrow, 15 October, is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Rememberance Day...wanted to send big hugs out to you ladies. Thinking of you! :friends:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, ive read up but im very tired so i may miss some stuff xxx
natasha hurray for washing machine :) 

jen hon, hope ur ok xxxxxx
i was given ok to BD as well but i havent , ive been wanting to lately all right.
both doc and speacialist said it was fine to. the girls r right, u have more blood flow down there, should be fine sweetie xxxxxxxxx
kup, i know its worrying when it happens but loads o people have it and it turns outt o be nothing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

my head is splitting, im too tired to write any more , il catch up tomoro xxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, CD 5 here! Didn't get a book because he was "tired" after the gym. The wuss ;)
Hope the phone is fixed soon!
Jen you and baby are in my prayers :hugs:
Call the doctor if it will make you feel better for sure. Better safe, you know? You and DH may need to have happy fun time in other ways ;)

Amy, beware of too much preseed...don't use in the dark :)

Natasha, hurray for a washing machine! I am so looking forward to my machines when I move.
I am not so useful on temps since I never did it...faithfully?
Are you loving the cat? :)

Angel, I got the brown and reddish with my first cycle after the loss. I had to keep changing the CD 1. I'm going to tell that bitch of a witch to QUIT PLAYING! :hugs:
Hugs and thoughts for you too tomorrow!

Hi Horsey, how is it going? :)

Laura, you are so positive and sweet <3

:dust: and love and sweet, sticky thoughts for everyone!
How are you guys spending your Sunday?


----------



## horseypants

Bethany! Muah!

I'm in sf, doing well, watching football :). America!

Angel, :dust: for this cycle.


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> Bethany! Muah!
> 
> I'm in sf, doing well, watching football :). America!
> 
> Angel, :dust: for this cycle.

A football fan! Enjoy :D


----------



## mommylov

Ditto! 

Dh and I are watching the niners/giants game. He is a huge giants fan and I a niners. This will be interesting. 

Hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear :witch:
This letter serves as an official verbal warning for excessive tardiness and/or prolonged arrival. On October 11, I wrote to you regarding your taunting behavior (ie spotting). I explained the impact this has on my attempts at conception, yet you still tease me. I will accept there may have been problems you had getting through the door due to my D&C, but from here on there are no more excuses! Failure to report in the future is MORE than welcome, but late or prolonged arrivals will result in further disciplinary action. A copy of this letter has been placed in your permanent record!
Bring it! :jo:
Angel


----------



## lamb27

thinking of you all tomorrow xx


----------



## jen435

hi ladies! angel couldnt agree with your letter more! now is af in full flow now? bethany im so sorry she got you. Darn! We need a BFP soon on this thread again!! Amy Horsey Bethany Danni Natasha Angel and anyone else I missed (sorry) we need your rainbow babies to want to come now. Fxd for this cycle! 

:dust:

Okay So tomorrow was my EDD for Liam and I found a song to share. Its a beautiful song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BukrfxoKetQ


----------



## xoxo4angel

:shrug:


----------



## jen435

Hmm let us know what your doctor says tomorrow. I hope your cd2 or so and that DH makes it home before Ovulation for you. I recall you hoping it start sunday for sure. Im very sorry its playing games on you.

As for the video hmmm idk why its not working it works on my pc and phone. i got it off youtube... Its by Ed Sheeran and called Small Bump.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hiya Jen, I hope we all join you and Laura! :)

Angel, let us know what happens Hun. Glad that she showed up but more glad that this means that dh will hopefully be back in time for your big o! 

Still a -opk today and cd15 so I'm hoping this means that I do in fact o late. Going to try and get the energy to bd tonight since we didn't yesterday lol

Have a great night everyone and lll see you guys in the morning! Xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Awwww man, dh said he has a midnight deadline for some work he is doing tonight but Sid he promises bd tomorrow for sure. I suppose that's fine since no +opk yet... Oh we'll..

Gnight again lovelies!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, I hope a fight didn't ensue after the game ;)
Tell DH that quickies work too! Goodnight :)

Angel, you tell that witch who is really in charge!

Lamb, thinking of you as well.

Jen, I will have to log onto my computer after the gym- it won't let me play the song on my phone. But I bet it is beautiful <3

Love to all my ladies.


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> hi ladies! angel couldnt agree with your letter more! now is af in full flow now? bethany im so sorry she got you. Darn! We need a BFP soon on this thread again!! Amy Horsey Bethany Danni Natasha Angel and anyone else I missed (sorry) we need your rainbow babies to want to come now. Fxd for this cycle!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Okay So tomorrow was my EDD for Liam and I found a song to share. Its a beautiful song!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BukrfxoKetQ

Oh Jen, this brought tears to my eyes. You will be in my heart and prayers tomorrow. Just think, he is watching over you and his little brother or sister. Lots and lots of hugs and love to you babe....xoxox :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Lol I tried Bethany but he looks pretty stressed :( tomorrow for sure! Hope you're doing we'll!

Ok I swear, going to bed now! I swear I'm addicted to you girls! Nighty night all!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I love you. You are so sweet and awesome! :dust:


----------



## jen435

That song is for all ladies that lost amy. It doesnt matter how far along you where its still a baby we lost. *hugs* love all you ladies also!! <3 Im actually hacked into my neighbors internet because my wireless is down... Well I hope you BD tomorrow for sure! Can you get it in before work?? That could be a hard one perhaps. You didnt have +opk yet so you sound be just fine! Get that BD in tomorrow though as soon as you can! He should have plenty of swimmers available! :) Fxd for you amy!

:dust:

Bethany thank you! Hope you had a nice workout! :) 

:dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning my lovelies XD

Im in an exceptionally good mood today, for no apparent reason, although i havent got ready and gone to work yet so this may change by nine o clock once i sit at my desk and start taking abusive calls :( Well, heres to positivity lol!!

Well ive added my temp for today , and ive cheated a little bit, i put in tomorrows temperature the same as it is today just to see if the cross line shows that i did ovulate when i think i did and it tallies up, so just gotta wait til tomorrow morning to take my temp and see if it still shows the same :)

I have figured out that the good thing about temping for me, is that because you only do it once a day, it makes time go quick because you arent waiting for the so many days past ovulation to test, you are just waiting til the next day to take your temp so its making this cycle go pretty quickly, so if i can keep it up til im pregnant it wont feel like i had such a stressful time TTC, boom thank god lol!! And ive also realised by looking at my diary that i seem to get constipated on the day of, day before and day after ovulation which has happened this week...

Jen thankyou!! We need some of your baby dust!! How is bump? And Laura hows yours? Cant wait til we all have our pregnancy tickers on our signatures!! Hopefully we wont be far along behind you!!!

How are we all today!?!?!? Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Love u allll xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys jen that is one of my fave songs but i cant listen to it in public anymore, that and celine dion-fly and another flo and the machine one about being brave :) r my lile songs so i always bawl :) if they come on in work i have to leave the room or turn down the radio. hope ur ok today sweetie, xxxxxx sad day for u xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany if u saw me today u wouldnt say i was pos :) havin a bad day, i sick at the thought of scan tomor. ive gotten all pesimistic, not my normal way to be and i dont like it ha ha. xxxxxxxx
tell DH beng tired is no reason not to get u new reading material :) xxx he is bold :)
ye gettin a van r something to move with? ye have a lot of stuff? 

amy hurray coming up to Ov whoop whoop, make a lovely little baby xxxx
saw another huge rainbow yest :) 

angel hurray for ur docs they sound great, takes away confusion :) xxxxxxxxx

natasha ur cat sounds so cute and i love the pic of ur room on fb, so girlie and cute :)

lamb how u doin hon, thanks for good wishes today, xxx u too xxxxxx

wannabe where u go, hope ur ok xxxx

horsey hi chica, hope alls well xxx

danni not sure if u stil look cometimes, we miss u xxx

hope i havent missed anyone , my brain is a bit muddled today :) 
love and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## praying41more

Well ladies, I took an HPT and GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!! OMG, Im so excited!! So now Im so nervous because I want to shout it from the rooftops but I also am afraid that if I do tell anyone and I lose the baby again, what pain that will be having to tell everyone again. I plan on waiting until Christmas to tell anyone because that will be about 3 months but I am horrible at keeping secrets and my husband is even worse.


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> That song is for all ladies that lost amy. It doesnt matter how far along you where its still a baby we lost. *hugs* love all you ladies also!! <3 Im actually hacked into my neighbors internet because my wireless is down... Well I hope you BD tomorrow for sure! Can you get it in before work?? That could be a hard one perhaps. You didnt have +opk yet so you sound be just fine! Get that BD in tomorrow though as soon as you can! He should have plenty of swimmers available! :) Fxd for you amy!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Bethany thank you! Hope you had a nice workout! :)
> 
> :dust:

Thanks love!!! That really was such a beautiful song! Still keeping you in my heart and prayers today :flower: How are you doing? Are you still spotting? Are you talking to the dr soon? Sorry for all the questions just want to make sure you and lo are doing well! :baby::hugs: I woke up kind of the late side this morning so barley made it to work "on time"... might have been a little late :shy: heheh But he did promise today. Im really hoping to get that + soon. I know that you got your + OPK on the later side too, right? Im praying that I get mine.. kind of getting a little worried now. :shrug:
Oh and regarding having to tap into your neighbors internet.... :rofl: When dh and I moved into our first apt, we hade to wait an extra day before we got internet so he did the same thing. I was like "Thats not right that you are using thier internet! :paper:" He said "1. Im going online because I need to for work for literally a minute and 2. if they arent going to password protect it, then Im pretty sure the whole neighborhood is using it and it becomes fair game". You just reminded me of that night hahahh :rofl:

Laura, How are you and your lo doing?? :baby::flower:

Bethany, Love you too :kiss::hugs::kiss:!!! How are you dear? When do you move into your new place :bunny:??

Natasha, :wave: We've missed you!!! Hows the house coming along :dishes:? 

Angel, thinking of you today :hugs:. I think you were doing to see the dr today if Im not mistaking, right :huh:? Hopefully they can figure out whats going on with this cycle hun xoxo :hugs:

Praying.... CONGRATS :bfp:!!!! I am so so so happy for you hun! :wohoo::happydance: I hear ya on wanting to wait to tell people but I too am so terrible at keeping secrets like that... I would want to scream from the roof top!!!! Oh so so happy for you! :crib:

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and :wave: to anyone Ive missed.

Lots of sticky :dust: to all!!!


----------



## jen435

Praying congratulation! I couldnt keep it a secert. We told our immediate family and I told my work. So no friends know yet. I want to hear the heartbeat first and know all is okay. but screaming on the rooftop totally understandable!!! Ahhh im so happy for you!!! Praying all goes well! Call ur doctor to let them know!!!

Laura you see rainbow before new baby too dont worry sweety your scan will go amazing tomorrow! I just know it. :hugs: its normal to be nervous though. I still am too.cant wait to hear all about it tom! :)

Amy bd asap tonight try to make it romantic if u can maybe ur + comes tom or today. Mine was cd 21 in a 29 day cycle very late!:dust:

Natasha so glad ur house is coming along! Your temps seem good so far fxd for ur bfp!!! Your relaxed approach hopefully will pay off! :dust:

angel thinking of you! Hoping ur okay let us know how u make out with doctor. :hugs:

My sis in law was very bitter this weekend to me idk y. In a way I think she is jealous im pregnant from her comments. I look to my husbands side for support since its hard to get from my side. I had a ssweater from hs yesterday and mil goes nice sweater where did u get it. She accused me of spending money!!! So I said its from when I was in hs like most my clothes. To think I graduated in 2003 yes im still in the same clothes! Family drives me nuts. Going to call doctor now.


----------



## praying41more

jen435 said:


> Praying congratulation! I couldnt keep it a secert. We told our immediate family and I told my work. So no friends know yet. I want to hear the heartbeat first and know all is okay. but screaming on the rooftop totally understandable!!! Ahhh im so happy for you!!! Praying all goes well! Call ur doctor to let them know!!!
> 
> Laura you see rainbow before new baby too dont worry sweety your scan will go amazing tomorrow! I just know it. :hugs: its normal to be nervous though. I still am too.cant wait to hear all about it tom! :)
> 
> Amy bd asap tonight try to make it romantic if u can maybe ur + comes tom or today. Mine was cd 21 in a 29 day cycle very late!:dust:
> 
> Natasha so glad ur house is coming along! Your temps seem good so far fxd for ur bfp!!! Your relaxed approach hopefully will pay off! :dust:
> 
> angel thinking of you! Hoping ur okay let us know how u make out with doctor. :hugs:
> 
> My sis in law was very bitter this weekend to me idk y. In a way I think she is jealous im pregnant from her comments. I look to my husbands side for support since its hard to get from my side. I had a ssweater from hs yesterday and mil goes nice sweater where did u get it. She accused me of spending money!!! So I said its from when I was in hs like most my clothes. To think I graduated in 2003 yes im still in the same clothes! Family drives me nuts. Going to call doctor now.

I called the Dr as soon as they opened this morning LOL. I have an appt for bloodwork at 12:45 today. :happydance:

I will probably only wait until I hear the heartbeat and know all is ok before I tell anyone. I saw the heartbeat with my last little angel but it stopped and stopped developing so this time I will wait to actually hear it and know baby is growing strong.


----------



## jen435

Yay!!! Congrats! For the heart it can be heard with one chamber at 6 1/2 weeks but to confirm baby developes properly its safer to hear at 9weeks since itsthen the heart has 4 chambers and beatimg its strongest. I want to tell my friends and extended fam on his side but waiting til that appt first. im soo excited for u! 

I cant wait for everyone on this thread to be expecting!!! Its going to be an exciting summer/fall on this website!!! I know everyone will have theirs by then!!! 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Praying congratulation! I couldnt keep it a secert. We told our immediate family and I told my work. So no friends know yet. I want to hear the heartbeat first and know all is okay. but screaming on the rooftop totally understandable!!! Ahhh im so happy for you!!! Praying all goes well! Call ur doctor to let them know!!!
> 
> Laura you see rainbow before new baby too dont worry sweety your scan will go amazing tomorrow! I just know it. :hugs: its normal to be nervous though. I still am too.cant wait to hear all about it tom! :)
> 
> Amy bd asap tonight try to make it romantic if u can maybe ur + comes tom or today. Mine was cd 21 in a 29 day cycle very late!:dust:
> 
> Natasha so glad ur house is coming along! Your temps seem good so far fxd for ur bfp!!! Your relaxed approach hopefully will pay off! :dust:
> 
> angel thinking of you! Hoping ur okay let us know how u make out with doctor. :hugs:
> 
> My sis in law was very bitter this weekend to me idk y. In a way I think she is jealous im pregnant from her comments. I look to my husbands side for support since its hard to get from my side. I had a ssweater from hs yesterday and mil goes nice sweater where did u get it. She accused me of spending money!!! So I said its from when I was in hs like most my clothes. To think I graduated in 2003 yes im still in the same clothes! Family drives me nuts. Going to call doctor now.

cd16 on a 30 day cycle (I think) today so ya you might be right... so crazy that we can get that + opk so late! Grr to your fam.. whats it to them even if you do buy a sweater or something for you. That should be between you and your husband. So sorry your sil was being a poop. Dont let any of them take this time and moment away from you. You deserve it and should be enjoying every minute! We are all excited for you and wish nothing but the best for you! If others cant do the same and be nice, then pay no mind to them!


----------



## jen435

Amy how many days was af for u? Also thank you. Its easier to shrug it off once I vent.

:dust:

Bethany how are you today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Hi Jen, I never got in a workout because I fell asleep waiting for DH to get ready :blush:
But today I shall!
I listened to the song and it was amazing. Thank you so much for sharing <3 I am thinking of you and Liam today. How are you and baby feeling?
I am so mad that your in-laws are being jackasses! You carry precious cargo and they better treat you like the amazing woman that you are! We love you :hugs:

Natasha, I hope that nothing gets you down today!
l love your positivity and what you said about temping makes total sense! Throwing :dust: at you girly!

Laura, it is perfectly normal to be worried and upset about your scan! We are all rooting for you and sending PMA your way! :hugs:*
DH is supposed to look into getting a trailer for moving. We don't have much furniture luckily :)
And yeah, I deserved some new books but he thinks I have too many as it is. When we move overseas my books are coming with me lol!

Praying, CONGRATULATIONS! Jen said we needed more BFPs and you brought us one! Sticky thoughts!!

Amy, moving happens next week! I look forward to being settled but dread driving 5 hours to make it happen. I know my husband is too cheap to ever hire movers to do it but I wish!
Sorry you were almost late but was the sleep fabulous? :D hopefully you get your "YES" OPK soon! Sending along some :dust:

AFM: lazy day. My husband is off today and tomorrow which is awesome and not awesome. Love spending time with him but it is hard to do whatever I want with him around ;)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Congrats Praying! :wohoo:
> 
> Laura, tomorrow is going to bring you really good news! I understand the anxiety, I imagine we will all feel the same way!
> 
> Jen hope you and bump are well.
> 
> Amy...keep poas doll! Your +ve OPK is en route. No worries if you missed a night BDing especially since OPK is neg.
> 
> Natasha, I was told temping gives you something to look forward to...it becomes an addiction! Glad you are sticking with it.
> 
> Bethany, hope kitty is better.
> 
> Jessica? How are you?
> 
> :hi: Horsey, Danni, Lamb...hope you ladies are well.
> 
> :dust:

How are you today Angel? <3
Kitty is lively and snuggly :)


----------



## mommylov

For sure... we are here for you! You want to hear something random? I had a dream the other night.. I was at the store looking for something and I didnt know quite what I was looking for or what it was but I had to call one of you and then we just started shooting the breeze. Then later in that dream, we were all planning a trip to someone's house in the east coast with our little ones and dh's and we all met and it was like we have all known eachother forever! It was great!!! xoxo I woke with a smile :)

Af was about 5-6 days counting all spotting and "brown" stuff (Sorry TMI). Didnt know if you wanted to know ALL of that! lol I am use to having a heavier flow on day 2-3 but it seems like it was WAYYY heavier post op my first cycle and then this last one was the same.. MABYE a little lighter but the cramps were horrendous! I started to think "can you have a period without ovulating? Is this all just my uterus?" :(


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Hi Jen, I never got in a workout because I fell asleep waiting for DH to get ready :blush:
> But today I shall!
> I listened to the song and it was amazing. Thank you so much for sharing <3 I am thinking of you and Liam today. How are you and baby feeling?
> I am so mad that your in-laws are being jackasses! You carry precious cargo and they better treat you like the amazing woman that you are! We love you :hugs:
> 
> Natasha, I hope that nothing gets you down today!
> l love your positivity and what you said about temping makes total sense! Throwing :dust: at you girly!
> 
> Laura, it is perfectly normal to be worried and upset about your scan! We are all rooting for you and sending PMA your way! :hugs:*
> DH is supposed to look into getting a trailer for moving. We don't have much furniture luckily :)
> And yeah, I deserved some new books but he thinks I have too many as it is. When we move overseas my books are coming with me lol!
> 
> Praying, CONGRATULATIONS! Jen said we needed more BFPs and you brought us one! Sticky thoughts!!
> 
> Amy, moving happens next week! I look forward to being settled but dread driving 5 hours to make it happen. I know my husband is too cheap to ever hire movers to do it but I wish!
> Sorry you were almost late but was the sleep fabulous? :D hopefully you get your "YES" OPK soon! Sending along some :dust:
> 
> AFM: lazy day. My husband is off today and tomorrow which is awesome and not awesome. Love spending time with him but it is hard to do whatever I want with him around ;)

Hi doll!! So dont know i fyou know about this great website but when you go to book your trailer or for anything online, go to retailmenot.com and look for coupon codes. I use it for EVERYTHING! I hope it all goes well! :hugs: :rofl: re husband being around! I know that feeling heheh! You should tell him "look, let me tell you how this works, this is me in the morning and not much will change come 2pm... just so you know so dont be alarmed." :happydance:

Laura, I know you must be so worried and Im sure we will all be too when we get to that point but everything will be fine hun. Ive said it before and hope that you find some comfort in knowing that SOOOOOO many women go through what we went through and go on to have healthy :baby: You will be one of them. You are going to get great news! KUP! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, what a great dream! Sounds prophetic don't ya think? :hugs: I look forward to us all having our sticky babies and meeting up for girls weekend out!

And never TMI when TTC :) I don't think you can have a regular period without ovulation so don't worry, you are ovulating! The BFP will happen <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Amy my thanks disappeared LOL! So thanks! I will def look into that site!
And DH is asleep so I can enjoy myself for now. He gets twitchy bout me snacking on caramel apple suckers and cheese pepper bread. Men...


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Congrats Praying! :wohoo:
> 
> Laura, tomorrow is going to bring you really good news! I understand the anxiety, I imagine we will all feel the same way!
> 
> Jen hope you and bump are well.
> 
> Amy...keep poas doll! Your +ve OPK is en route. No worries if you missed a night BDing especially since OPK is neg.
> 
> Natasha, I was told temping gives you something to look forward to...it becomes an addiction! Glad you are sticking with it.
> 
> Bethany, hope kitty is better.
> 
> Jessica? How are you?
> 
> :hi: Horsey, Danni, Lamb...hope you ladies are well.
> 
> :dust:

I will :thumbup:!Thats what I thought too and thats why I left dh alone to do his work last night. Had I gotten a +, then I wouldve taken advantage of him right there in the office so he's lucky it was a - lol

How are you doing? Any updates?


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you all for your support. Dr called and we are counting Friday 12 Oct as my CD1. She said with my levels I should have expected AF between 13-16 Oct, so using Friday as CD1 is safe. I'll go Monday 22 October (CD11) for cycle monitoring...fx we don't miss ovulation. I would LOVE for DH to be home, but if we have to go the IUI route this time, then at least BDing will be without ulterior motives.
> 
> I've decided to drive down and see my sister, so I'll be checking in from my phone when I get the chance. I would love to see how she decorated her Labor & Delivery ward for Rememberance. :sadangel: I know she doesn't go through the pain we do, but I know her heart sinks and aches each time a mom-to-be gets the news that her LO is gone. I am going down to give her a bug 'ol hug and thank her for being such a great l&d nurse!
> 
> :hugs:

Your sister sounds wonderful! Have a great visit :hugs:
I have everything crossed for you this cycle and throwing :dust: at you! <3


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, what a great dream! Sounds prophetic don't ya think? :hugs: I look forward to us all having our sticky babies and meeting up for girls weekend out!
> 
> And never TMI when TTC :) I don't think you can have a regular period without ovulation so don't worry, you are ovulating! The BFP will happen <3




xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you all for your support. Dr called and we are counting Friday 12 Oct as my CD1. She said with my levels I should have expected AF between 13-16 Oct, so using Friday as CD1 is safe. I'll go Monday 22 October (CD11) for cycle monitoring...fx we don't miss ovulation. I would LOVE for DH to be home, but if we have to go the IUI route this time, then at least BDing will be without ulterior motives.
> 
> I've decided to drive down and see my sister, so I'll be checking in from my phone when I get the chance. I would love to see how she decorated her Labor & Delivery ward for Rememberance. :sadangel: I know she doesn't go through the pain we do, but I know her heart sinks and aches each time a mom-to-be gets the news that her LO is gone. I am going down to give her a bug 'ol hug and thank her for being such a great l&d nurse!
> 
> :hugs:

Bethany, totally!! Whenever I have clear dreams like that, they usually come into fruition.. atlease some part of it does! :thumbup: oh I would love it!!!!

Angel, I was typing as you posted :dohh:! Awww glad you were able to talk to the dr and hoping that no matter if DH is here or you go the IUI route that it all works out and you are with a healthy LO!!! xoxo Driving and seeing your sister sounds great!:hugs:


----------



## praying41more

Just got back from the Dr and she confirmed it. I am pregnant!!! :happydance: She did blood work and I have to go back on Wednesday for more to make sure my hormone levels are doubling. I will be sure to keep everyone posted. Thank you all for the much needed support and making me feel like it is ok to be obsessed with getting pregnant. 

:bfp: :dust: and :hugs: for everyone


----------



## mommylov

praying41more said:


> Just got back from the Dr and she confirmed it. I am pregnant!!! :happydance: She did blood work and I have to go back on Wednesday for more to make sure my hormone levels are doubling. I will be sure to keep everyone posted. Thank you all for the much needed support and making me feel like it is ok to be obsessed with getting pregnant.
> 
> :bfp: :dust: and :hugs: for everyone

Yay! :bunny:


----------



## Storked

Praying, great news!

Amy, we all should meet up at Laura's ;) or my place when I move to Thailand!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Praying, great news!
> 
> Amy, we all should meet up at Laura's ;) or my place when I move to Thailand!

Im in!! I mentioned to Laura that DH and I were talking about planing a trip out there in the next year or something... depending on what happens with us TTC!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Praying, great news!
> 
> Amy, we all should meet up at Laura's ;) or my place when I move to Thailand!
> 
> Im in!! I mentioned to Laura that DH and I were talking about planing a trip out there in the next year or something... depending on what happens with us TTC!Click to expand...

Hopefully you will be bringing a LO by the time you plan to go <3


----------



## mommylov

I hope so too!! I hope we all will! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

I like the way you ladies think!


----------



## mommylov

I just looked at my ticker and realized that this wed will mark 3 months since my d&c :cry:

I know our rainbow babies are coming and I hope my angel will look over thier little brother/sister... Sooooo wanting my little peanut now! :baby:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I like the way you ladies think! I'm going to get packing...chat with you soon!

Have fun and drive safe! :friends:


----------



## Storked

Angel, have a great time!

Amy, our angels will be looking out for our rainbows :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

praying41more said:


> Well ladies, I took an HPT and GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!! OMG, Im so excited!! So now Im so nervous because I want to shout it from the rooftops but I also am afraid that if I do tell anyone and I lose the baby again, what pain that will be having to tell everyone again. I plan on waiting until Christmas to tell anyone because that will be about 3 months but I am horrible at keeping secrets and my husband is even worse.

hurray thats amazing , congrats sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
woo hoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys just checking in to say hi. xx
i kept yself busy for rest of day so wasnt hideous :)
i had my 2 yr old nephew for hrs, i love him to bits :)
he really is the cutest kid ever and he loves cuddles, hurray :)
u cannot be sad around him :) his dad came to pick him up and he told him go back to work, he wanted to stay with me :) poor dad, but yey for me ha ha. 
i hope my LO is like him and they be great friends :) 

nt girlies, :hugs: and :dust: to all, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy maybe u get ur yes tom? Im anxious for u. Id def get dh in bed tonight incase u get + tom! Then u wont have bad swimmers and not question if we did it before. Im excited for u! Fxd! :dust:

Bethany lol about dh with gym and ur books :) trailers a great idea! :) fxd for ur cycle to sweety! Are u doing anything diff this cycle? :dust:

Laura ur scan will go great tom! I have mine Tom at 1pm also. Ill be thinkin of u!

Angel glad doctor figured out ur cycle. Fxd this is it! :dust:

Thank u ladies for everything! <3 ya all!


----------



## jen435

Oh my minds,gone... I asked u about,af. Mine was about as many days also. U have a nice af cycle. I really think u just missed ovulation. Im excited to see how the yes/no work for u! I saw a rainbow today outside my house someone must be having their bfp soon!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Just got another -opk but we are bding tonight! Just wish it was come already. All this worrying us going to make me sick! :(

Nighty night Laura! Tomorrow is going to go great! Kup!!


----------



## Storked

Night Laura! Glad you had a wonderful day with your nephew :kiss:

Jen, just the fertility blend for DH and me. And preseed. I have no idea what this cycle holds in store because I still haven't regulated..but hopefully the stuff in my fertility blend will regulate me and make me über fertile :)
<3 you!

Oh Amy I hate for you to worry :hugs:

AFM: planning to get up early for the gym and then a picnic at the Botanical Gardens! Just reading expat blogs tonight. Used to always do that to pass the time :)

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Hun :)

Bd tonight and I used the pressed. I'm only using 2ml and it feels like it leaks out if me before I leave the bathroom. Them when we do it, it doesn't feel as wet as it should be. Idk, maybe I'm not inserting it high enough. Between that and no +opk, I don't know what's going on :(

Hopefully you guys are having a better night! :hug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Praying41more congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Angel I agree!!!! I love temping and im sticking to it, not missed any days this cycle!!

Amy i missed u guys too!! The house is still a mess with things everywhere but its starting to feel more like home :))) And that was an awesome dream!!! Wow!! 

Bethany how you doing? Jen , Laura hope youre all okay!!!

Ive got up in a tired but relatively good mood.. Dont know if its because im not stressing myself by opking like something not right lol!! Got fed up of poas, even though i am addicted im sick of seeing negatives,even on an opks.. so my chart link is showing i am currently 3dpo, dont feel any symptoms or anything, felt really queasy and constipated yesterday but looking at my last few cycle notes it seems i always do midcycle so hopefully i can go number 2 soon:blush:

And i know ive said it before but just wanted to take this chance to sat a huge Thankyou:flower: to you girls, without knowing you are all here for me at the click of a mouse i really don think id be coping as well as i am in all this and i cant thank you guys enough, sending a big hug to everyone of you right now!!!

Im meant to be getting ready for work instead im here leaving messages for you guys hehe 7:40 a.m and now leaving the door for work.. Let the games begin lol! xxxxxxxxx Lots love to u all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys well guess what, i am a dumbass, i was worrying for nothing :)
my baby has a heartbeat, yey. :) i reckon im 7w2d and she said it looked more like 6.5 weeks, im still trying to figure out hows that but a few of my sis got told the same at their 12 week scan, they were told dates were out and by 20 week scan they changed the date back to original. :) 
oh and i forgot i have tilted uterus they said last time, so could make it seem smaller, anywho.
most important thing is it has a good strong heartbeat :) xxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all

ill catch up now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im a bit flighty today from excitementanlack of sleep :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen hope today goes as well for u sweetie, let us know xxxxxxxxxxx
i presume its still earlier there, im not sure by how much xxxxxxxxxxx

amy honey its coming , dont worry bethany is right , u wouldnt be havin reg cycle without it i dont think xxxxxxxxxxxxx and u never had problem before so u really shouldnt now either xxxxxxxxxxx

natasha, u r a sweetie, thank u for being there for us too, xxxx and i feel the same , 
def makes all this brighter to have company who understand xxxxx

jessica long itme no hear, ru ok hon xxxxxxxxxxx

hows everyone doin? 
angel hope its a good trip xxxxlamb, horsey, wannabe how ye?

praying how u doin? xxxxxxx 
hope i didnt forget anyone, our lsit is growing, if i did i humbly apologise xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys well guess what, i am a dumbass, i was worrying for nothing :)
> my baby has a heartbeat, yey. :) i reckon im 7w2d and she said it looked more like 6.5 weeks, im still trying to figure out hows that but a few of my sis got told the same at their 12 week scan, they were told dates were out and by 20 week scan they changed the date back to original. :)
> oh and i forgot i have tilted uterus they said last time, so could make it seem smaller, anywho.
> most important thing is it has a good strong heartbeat :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> :dust: to all
> 
> ill catch up now xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> im a bit flighty today from excitementanlack of sleep :)

:wohoo: Soooo glad to hear Laura!!!!!


----------



## praying41more

lilesMom said:


> jen hope today goes as well for u sweetie, let us know xxxxxxxxxxx
> i presume its still earlier there, im not sure by how much xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> amy honey its coming , dont worry bethany is right , u wouldnt be havin reg cycle without it i dont think xxxxxxxxxxxxx and u never had problem before so u really shouldnt now either xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> natasha, u r a sweetie, thank u for being there for us too, xxxx and i feel the same ,
> def makes all this brighter to have company who understand xxxxx
> 
> jessica long itme no hear, ru ok hon xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> hows everyone doin?
> angel hope its a good trip xxxxlamb, horsey, wannabe how ye?
> 
> praying how u doin? xxxxxxx
> hope i didnt forget anyone, our lsit is growing, if i did i humbly apologise xxxxxxxxxx

Im doing good. Still trying to have my BFP sink in. I still cant believe it. Just waiting for the dr to call with my blood work results from yesterday. Im so nervous just waiting. I guess Im so nervous because I dont feel pregnant. Im not sick, tired, boobs not sore or anything really just peeing a little bit more but maybe its just because its still so early. And of course, every little pain or twinge is scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## lilesMom

praying i know the feeling chick, worry and waiting are all a big part of this whole business xxx best of luck for results xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks Hun :)
> 
> Bd tonight and I used the pressed. I'm only using 2ml and it feels like it leaks out if me before I leave the bathroom. Them when we do it, it doesn't feel as wet as it should be. Idk, maybe I'm not inserting it high enough. Between that and no +opk, I don't know what's going on :(
> 
> Hopefully you guys are having a better night! :hug:

could u put it in in bed and maybe more stay up there?
or maybe u r wet enough urself and ur body is letting it go cos of that , (no better way to phrase that :) ) 
i posted a thread about preseed a while back cos i was gonna get it and all said dont get it if u have enough of ur own lubrication, all it does is lubricate u. ur own cm is a good safe zone for swimmers too (so long as ur cm is noraml which it is since u got bfp before :) ). 
i suppose with regular BD we can all do with CM help maybe :) xx
best of luck sweetie, ur pos is coming xxxxxxxx

r u ok today, i saw ur fb post? xxxxxxxx :hugs:
loves ya xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

where r my girls ???????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

jen how did u get on????????????????? xxxxxxxxxx
hope its great news xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

jen <3


----------



## lilesMom

wha time s it where jen is horsey? im gettin anxious xxxxxx
how u doin?


----------



## horseypants

i know, me too. i don't know though. i am getting off work early today, i cant wait.


----------



## lilesMom

i just checked its , 5 in eve there now, she surely had scan already, god i hope its good news. 
hurray for gettin off work early, what time is early :) xx


----------



## horseypants

an hour from now :)


----------



## lilesMom

sweet enjoy :)


----------



## horseypants

hahahaha. aghhhhhh. too much waiting! remember when you were a kid and time seemed to go so slowly? that's what i feel like all the time now again. I want mah baybeeeees!


----------



## lilesMom

i knwo it makes it hard to focus on anything else, ive become a bit obsessed :)


----------



## horseypants

what's the update with you? i'm so happy for you <3. when's the scan, what's lo's name etc.


----------



## lilesMom

i had the scan today babe, saw a lovely heartbeat :) woo hoo :)
i was waiting for someone to come on for ages to share my excitement ha ha :)
maybe sean or jake. im sure its a boy, maybe eva or lainey if its agirl. 
i could change my mind a hundred times though :)
what r the docs doin for u? is it progesterone cream? 
that would be so great if thats is all it takes to get u ur LO xxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

well my deary!! that is fabulous news and definite cause for celebration!!!!!!!!!!!! :cake:

I love all the names - but my favorite is eva <3

i am on clomid now and im going to have them test my progesterone after i ovulate. wish me luck - my last cycle was so long - I'm hoping the clomid will help this time because I feel everyone moving on with me while i'm stuck waiting lately. ooooooh i'm hungry. lol that's all my news.

heartbeat! a lovely lovely thing.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks :) 
thats great hon, i have heard sooo many sucess stories with clomid xxxxxxx
u will be with us in no time, sure loads havent got bfp yet anyway , its not really that long even though i know it feels like eternity :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel hurray for anice time with ur sis, say hi for me :) xxx


----------



## jen435

Angel so glad your enjoying time with ur sister! :)

Horseypant so glad ur getting out early :) yay for doctors monitoring you! So glad! Many prayers for u this month! 
:dust:

Laura yay!!! I knew it! :) how many beats per minute? I know whats up with measuring early? Im 7wks 3days.. Measuring 5wks 3days but with a heartbeat of 122bpm??? Heartbeat doesnt show til 6 1/2wks according to RN.... All well our babys are good :) love ur names!


----------



## Storked

Amy, the whole TTCAL is so heartbreaking and confusing. But it WILL happen :hugs:
So what is going on honey? I saw your FB post too :(

Natasha, glad that you are feeling good! You are a wonderful addition to our group and big :hugs: to you too! Love ya lady! (oh and try sunflower seeds for number 2! Eating those always helps me :blush: )

Laura, :happydance: WOOHOO! Heartbeat how wonderful!

Praying, it is still early honey. Those symptoms can take time to show their face :flower:

Horsey, HOWDY! Yay for clomid! Are you taking anything for CM? Wishing you all the luck!

Jen, YAY FOR GOOD NEWS! And your baby will probably catch up to size in no time! So excited for the great news :happydance:

AFM: went shopping for books finally! Other than that, boring on this end lol


----------



## lilesMom

oh jen thank god, i said id log in one more time before goin to bed incase u posted :)
yey, i have no idea chick, she just said it was a good strong heartbeat, it was lovely to see it flickering away :) yeah i think its a bit too early to date them properly cos they r so small :) but it so nice to see it and know its doin alright :) 
maybe il have aboy and u have a girl or vice versa and they can get married later h aha now im really gettin carried away , from not beliving at all to marrying them off :) xx
im a bit giddy :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany posted at the same time again :)
hurray for new books. :) i dont under esitimate how nice that can be, if its ones u really like :)
amy hope ur alright honey, we love u, Feck anyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> hey guys jen that is one of my fave songs but i cant listen to it in public anymore, that and celine dion-fly and another flo and the machine one about being brave :) r my lile songs so i always bawl :) if they come on in work i have to leave the room or turn down the radio. hope ur ok today sweetie, xxxxxx sad day for u xxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> bethany if u saw me today u wouldnt say i was pos :) havin a bad day, i sick at the thought of scan tomor. ive gotten all pesimistic, not my normal way to be and i dont like it ha ha. xxxxxxxx
> tell DH beng tired is no reason not to get u new reading material :) xxx he is bold :)
> ye gettin a van r something to move with? ye have a lot of stuff?
> 
> amy hurray coming up to Ov whoop whoop, make a lovely little baby xxxx
> saw another huge rainbow yest :)
> 
> angel hurray for ur docs they sound great, takes away confusion :) xxxxxxxxx
> 
> natasha ur cat sounds so cute and i love the pic of ur room on fb, so girlie and cute :)
> 
> lamb how u doin hon, thanks for good wishes today, xxx u too xxxxxx
> 
> wannabe where u go, hope ur ok xxxx
> 
> horsey hi chica, hope alls well xxx
> 
> danni not sure if u stil look cometimes, we miss u xxx
> 
> hope i havent missed anyone , my brain is a bit muddled today :)
> love and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxx

im ok thanks..had a bad day emotion wise yest,how are you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh lamb sorry honey, me too xxx
hope ur feeling better today, xxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

nt ladies, im tired im gonna head to bed, chat soon xxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Night Laura :kiss:

Lamb, sorry :( the sadness strikes usually when you think you are on the up and up. We are always here for you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun :)
> 
> Bd tonight and I used the pressed. I'm only using 2ml and it feels like it leaks out if me before I leave the bathroom. Them when we do it, it doesn't feel as wet as it should be. Idk, maybe I'm not inserting it high enough. Between that and no +opk, I don't know what's going on :(
> 
> Hopefully you guys are having a better night! :hug:
> 
> could u put it in in bed and maybe more stay up there?
> or maybe u r wet enough urself and ur body is letting it go cos of that , (no better way to phrase that :) )
> i posted a thread about preseed a while back cos i was gonna get it and all said dont get it if u have enough of ur own lubrication, all it does is lubricate u. ur own cm is a good safe zone for swimmers too (so long as ur cm is noraml which it is since u got bfp before :) ).
> i suppose with regular BD we can all do with CM help maybe :) xx
> best of luck sweetie, ur pos is coming xxxxxxxx
> 
> r u ok today, i saw ur fb post? xxxxxxxx :hugs:
> loves ya xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi girls

Glad the scan went I'm and you the heartbeat Jen!
Laura, doing ok... Been better though. Gnight!
Bethany, hi doll!
Angel, so glad you are having a wonderful time with your sis
Horsey, hi chick!
Hi to anyone else I've missed... So sorry but my mind and nerves are a wreck right now :cry: 

So regarding my fb post most of you now Im indian and dh is white...long story short, I came home yesterday and our house in on a corner. As I was pulling around another corner I saw this like '99 ford pick with all these guys. Just sitting in the bed and along the edge of it. Looked like they were up to now good... Smoking and drinking and watching all the cars drive by. As I got closer I noticed they had HUGE confederate flags dropped all over it. I didn't know what to think so I didn't pull into my house, I went to the street over and called dh. He was sweet but kept asking me if I was sure of what I saw and what I saw saying. I told him that it took me a min to call him as I let it all process and google some stuff and I know that flag has different meanings for different people but it was clear what they were saying. Called the police and they had someone come patrol by but that took like 15 mins and before that I peaked over and saw they had left already so I pulled into the garage and shut it and went straight upstairs into my room and waited for dh to get home. He came home and had this serious look on his face. He ended saying that he pulled up to our house in the opposite direction and saw them turning onto this dirt road to the community across the way so he followed them. He said that I was right and that didn't look good so we called the police again told them they were back. Dh said that if they come by again, that he is going to get a pic of their license plate and give that to the police. I was shaking and in tears and was just reminded hat racism is still unfortunately very much alive. In the 32 years I have been alive, that was a first for me to witness like that. Sorry, tried to make that a short story lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy! Glad you are ok. What a frightening experience...sorry such [email protected]*holes are still out there! I pray you never see them again...


----------



## mommylov

I was terrified last night. And then a shitty day at work today... Just not in a very good place emotionally right now :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Amy :hugs: One of those moments where I wish we lived closer.


----------



## Storked

Amy, I need to come over there and put the fear of ME into them! I never understand the appeal of the rebel flag- why would anyone proudly wear a flag of losers?
And that is what those guys were: losers. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Agree with bethany :hug: amy you have every right to get the cops on them. Shame on them. I never in my life saw that and I lived in a stricky white area that other groups of ppl where moving in our area fast. We all got along and I went tl school with many many ethnic groups. Sad they have to exisit. Sweety stay safe and km glad dh saw them too. Many hugs your way. I would love to knock sense in those men. Love ya!

thank u ladies! Still no internet in my house. Dh is angry. Im trying to be happy with my phone internet but its slow. I miss wifi! Work in the am im dreading it... Soooo tired and a ranch house you hear everything. Dh is loud grr. I wanna be stay home mom soooo badly!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies, you are the best. On top of it all, cd18 and still - opk. I did however see a pink line when I pulled the stick out if the digital reader and I remember you mentioning something about that Jen, right? 

Any who, kind if hard to focus ATM but things again girls, I love you! I hope you girls have wonderful evenings and hope to talk to you tomorrow. Those guys weren't here today so going to keep my fingers crossed that was a one day trip for them and I can sleep tonight. :)


----------



## horseypants

Amy, I'm glad you are ok. Stay strong. U did the right thing being cautious. I wish I was there - I'm a Persian girl and oh is white. I know how it is.


----------



## horseypants

And I'd kick their asses lol. Jen yay for good news!!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks horsey! It was hard for him at first to understand my fear but then he got it. We live in one if the safest towns in co if not the safest... Family, kids, seniors... I'm down the street from an elementary school literally a block away. Guess these people are just everywhere :( thanks for the kind words!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> And I'd kick their asses lol. Jen yay for good news!!!!!!!

Lol you're the best!


----------



## Storked

Jen, sucky! I know how the Internet being gone feels :hugs:

Amy, sorry about the OPKs honey :( hopefully those jackasses are gone for good!

Horsey, you are a badass! :happydance:


----------



## Chevcwgirl

Cycle day 10! Wait to test Saturday can't wait!!


----------



## lilesMom

jesus amy f**king Di**heads. sorry but no proper words for um . 
they obvs have only one brain cell between um, xxxxxxx
:hugs: hon, no wonder ur upset. 
i agree with angel ,i wish we were physically there for u, internet hugs arent the same but im sending u lots anyway xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

if i had the dosh and wasnt afraid to fly at the mo , id be on the first :plane:
over to u. xxxxxxxxx

if they had any idea what kind of person u are they would be so sorry to be such a-holes. xxxxx but people like that dont think, they r more like animals than people xxxxxxxxxxx

love u babe, hope u feel better today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hers some of my fave emoticons to try and cheer u up :) xxxxxxxxx

:boat::awww::awww::munch::dance::icecream:

GO 
:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
We wil sort um out xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thats great chevcwgirl, best of luck


----------



## lamb27

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies! angel couldnt agree with your letter more! now is af in full flow now? bethany im so sorry she got you. Darn! We need a BFP soon on this thread again!! Amy Horsey Bethany Danni Natasha Angel and anyone else I missed (sorry) we need your rainbow babies to want to come now. Fxd for this cycle!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Okay So tomorrow was my EDD for Liam and I found a song to share. Its a beautiful song!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BukrfxoKetQ
> 
> Oh Jen, this brought tears to my eyes. You will be in my heart and prayers tomorrow. Just think, he is watching over you and his little brother or sister. Lots and lots of hugs and love to you babe....xoxox :hugs::cloud9:Click to expand...

this song is just beautiful..thank you for posting it xxx


----------



## lamb27

how is everyone today xxx


----------



## lamb27

xoxo4angel said:


> Congrats Praying! :wohoo:
> 
> Laura, tomorrow is going to bring you really good news! I understand the anxiety, I imagine we will all feel the same way!
> 
> Jen hope you and bump are well.
> 
> Amy...keep poas doll! Your +ve OPK is en route. No worries if you missed a night BDing especially since OPK is neg.
> 
> Natasha, I was told temping gives you something to look forward to...it becomes an addiction! Glad you are sticking with it.
> 
> Bethany, hope kitty is better.
> 
> Jessica? How are you?
> 
> :hi: Horsey, Danni, Lamb...hope you ladies are well.
> 
> :dust:

im ok thank you..hows you xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi lamb hope ur having a better day today sweetie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lamb27

better than just recently thanks hun..how are you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im good babe thanks. 
the bad patches r horrible and totally normal xx


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies!!! 

Amy yay!!! Bd tonight ur positive should be here in 1,2,3 days. woohoo!!! :) your like me late ovulation! I was cd21!!! Yay!!! 

Back to work I go. Hope all is okay!! <3 ya ladies!!!


----------



## praying41more

Hey ladies,
So I got the call yesterday from the dr, everything is just fine. HCG levels are right where they need to be, progesterone levels are GREAT! Went back this morning for more blood work to make sure my HCG levels are doubling like they are suppose to. Woke up this morning with really sore boobies :happydance: LOL I know right, what a reason to be excited, pain, but I was so excited to actually be getting some kind of symptoms of pregnancy because with my other 4 pregnancies, I definitely felt pregnant way before AF was due so I knew I was, so when that didnt happen I was a little worried. I know, I know, do NOT worry, every pregnancy is different. Maybe that means its a girl, finally :) 

So until tomorrow ladies. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## jen435

Praying so glad to hear! :) 

Im exhausted and have sore throat. Im ready to passout before I even get home. I have to,get my rhogam shot in my butt. Ouch ou ch ouch all I keep thinkin... Darn it being rh-... All well for the baby. Appts in 30mins I can hardly keep my eyes open. Work was brutal. I have two nine hour days next week straight idk how ill manage without a break to use bThroom or get drink of wTer...,im gonna die. Its hard to skeep too now. OkY no mlre complImts im jus gt exhUsted! 

Howa everyone?


----------



## lilesMom

hope its not too sore babe xxx
im not great company lately, just want thi week over and done with. 
its the week lile stopped growing at last time , tomro to be exact, cant help feeling freaked, i dont know if il ever relax properly till i have this baby :) 
im tryin to be positive, it works for few hrs and then slips , doh


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> jesus amy f**king Di**heads. sorry but no proper words for um .
> they obvs have only one brain cell between um, xxxxxxx
> :hugs: hon, no wonder ur upset.
> i agree with angel ,i wish we were physically there for u, internet hugs arent the same but im sending u lots anyway xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:
> 
> if i had the dosh and wasnt afraid to fly at the mo , id be on the first :plane:
> over to u. xxxxxxxxx
> 
> if they had any idea what kind of person u are they would be so sorry to be such a-holes. xxxxx but people like that dont think, they r more like animals than people xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> love u babe, hope u feel better today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> hers some of my fave emoticons to try and cheer u up :) xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :boat::awww::awww::munch::dance::icecream:
> 
> GO
> :ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:
> We wil sort um out xxxxxxxxxx

I swear, you girls are just the sweetest! Laura, thank you!!! And a BIG thank you for all the emoticons! :hugs: They werent there yesterday so that made me feel a little better. I tried to get into bed last night a litte early since I hadnt slept well. DH came up and stayed with me until I fell asleep <3 so I slept a little better but still woke up this morning thinking about. I really cant seem to get that image and thier faces out of my head. Even with that happening on monday, we managed to bd that night but didnt last night. We are trying to do everyother night until I get my +opk then we will every night for atleast 3 days. Still shocked that I havent gotten a +opk yet.. cd19 and still no sign really. :shrug:

How are you doing? Im so glad again that your last scan went well! 

How is everyone else? Bethany, Jen, Angel, Jessica, Natasha, Wannabe... EVERYONE and anyone I missed! I hope you all are doing great! :hugs: Anyone testing soon? TWW? AF?

Thanks again for your kind words.. Ill take internet hugs from you ladies any day! Wish we all lived closer too :cry::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Amy yay!!! Bd tonight ur positive should be here in 1,2,3 days. woohoo!!! :) your like me late ovulation! I was cd21!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Back to work I go. Hope all is okay!! <3 ya ladies!!!




praying41more said:


> Hey ladies,
> So I got the call yesterday from the dr, everything is just fine. HCG levels are right where they need to be, progesterone levels are GREAT! Went back this morning for more blood work to make sure my HCG levels are doubling like they are suppose to. Woke up this morning with really sore boobies :happydance: LOL I know right, what a reason to be excited, pain, but I was so excited to actually be getting some kind of symptoms of pregnancy because with my other 4 pregnancies, I definitely felt pregnant way before AF was due so I knew I was, so when that didnt happen I was a little worried. I know, I know, do NOT worry, every pregnancy is different. Maybe that means its a girl, finally :)
> 
> So until tomorrow ladies. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!!!

Jen, it just might be huh! You and I O late! Im still keeping my fx. You have an apt??? Kup!

Praying, glad that you are in pain! lol.. well glad that its :baby: pain... hope youre doing well.

Laura, :hugs: to you. I know that this week is going to be rought for you but try and focus on the pos... you have a LO baking and is going to be in your arms in about 7+ months! FX and prayers sent your way.. also hoping that you find peace and are able to relax and enjoy this! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy i know i sound ungrateful but im just so scared and missing lile more too which i didnt really anticipate. xxxxxxx i know worry is normal and i know why im having it , i just wanna shake it :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
glad u slept last nt, god those people are just disgusting , its horrible that they got away with upsetting u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
glad htey r gone though xxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> thanks amy i know i sound ungrateful but im just so scared and missing lile more too which i didnt really anticipate. xxxxxxx i know worry is normal and i know why im having it , i just wanna shake it :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> glad u slept last nt, god those people are just disgusting , its horrible that they got away with upsetting u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> glad htey r gone though xxxx

You do not sound ungrateful at all! You sound nervous and scared which is very normal. Im sure all of us will go through the same feelings too hun. Its natural that this lo will make you think of Lile but just keep in mind, lile is watching over you guys. I tell myself the same thing everytime I have a moment and my angel pops into my head.. we just have to have faith that they are smiling down on us and guiding thier little brother/sisters into our tummies, arms, and hearts. :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommylov

And youre right, those guys are just losers! I hate that they freaked me out so much and hope that I can shake thier images out of my head soon... I am better today but not 100% but Ill get there :)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy ur d bomb xxxxxx
lets hope we r both 100 tomor xxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for ur pos tomor xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i just did angel cards to calm me down and they came out lovely

i did some for u too amy cos u helped calm me down too xxx 
i think u will like um espeacially the 4th :) xx

1) trustworthy guidance : you have recieved a wonderful idea as an answer to ur prayers. this idea is real and trustworthy. you can safely move forward with it knowing u r protected and guided. dont worry about the details just go for it . 

2)steady progress:
we ackowledge u for the progress u have made in remembering love in oyur daily life and activities. we can clearly see the good contribution u r making to the world. you sometimes harshly judge urself and thin u hsould be further ahead than u r , but look how far u have come and how many people u have helped, your on the right path even if it feels like u r moving slowly. 

3) cupid : we send waves of love into your heart and mind awakening ur love for life its self, your clear decision to accept and enjoy romance has triggered this awakening, allow urself to celebrate love in all its aspects. give any emotional hurt to the angels, think , 'its is safe for me to love and be loved'

4) family : in ur mind surround ur family with clear calming blue light and many angels . 
feel the peacce this brings. a new addition to ur family is entering . face old feelings so they can be released and cleared. xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Missed you ladies!! Going to catch up! :friends:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i just did angel cards to calm me down and they came out lovely
> 
> i did some for u too amy cos u helped calm me down too xxx
> i think u will like um espeacially the 4th :) xx
> 
> 1) trustworthy guidance : you have recieved a wonderful idea as an answer to ur prayers. this idea is real and trustworthy. you can safely move forward with it knowing u r protected and guided. dont worry about the details just go for it .
> 
> 2)steady progress:
> we ackowledge u for the progress u have made in remembering love in oyur daily life and activities. we can clearly see the good contribution u r making to the world. you sometimes harshly judge urself and thin u hsould be further ahead than u r , but look how far u have come and how many people u have helped, your on the right path even if it feels like u r moving slowly.
> 
> 3) cupid : we send waves of love into your heart and mind awakening ur love for life its self, your clear decision to accept and enjoy romance has triggered this awakening, allow urself to celebrate love in all its aspects. give any emotional hurt to the angels, think , 'its is safe for me to love and be loved'
> 
> 4) family : in ur mind surround ur family with clear calming blue light and many angels .
> feel the peacce this brings. a new addition to ur family is entering . face old feelings so they can be released and cleared. xxxx

awwww <3

Oh I love it!!!! The 4th one is great!!!!thank you sooo much for doing that :hughs: 

I have what I think is O pain so if I get a +opk tonight or tomorrow then that will confirm it. Ive never had that pain before but after my d&c, seems like a lot has changed!

:wave: Angel! Happy catching up!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen. Sorry you are so exhausted...its all for a good cause! :baby: That pesky Rhogam shot...so needed for your lo now and in the future! 

Laura. It is so normal to feel as you do right now. :hugs: This is your sticky bean, your rainbow! I'm sending warm comforting thoughts your way! 

Amy. What a relief not seeing those guys around anymore. But how dreadful that you still have that lingering thought that you have to be cautious. Tomorrow will be much better, you'll get your BFP and be ushered in the TWW! :friends:

Lamb. One day at a time doll. I'm sorry if I've missed it, but are you going to try straight away or have you decided to wait for one cycle?

Bethany...moving is the pits! Hope you guys get settled in quickly and there is no delay in your internet service! haha!

Natasha, Horsey & Jessica. Thinking of you! Sending baby dust your way! :dust:

AFM~thought AF was going to leave as she came, but that is NOT how she plays! She morphed into a Category 5 hurricane yesterday and is now just a tropical storm (beach analogy!)...I'm guessing a good flow is sign that things are in proper working order!


----------



## jen435

Angel yes a good sign fxd for u this cycle! :)

Laura so sorry sweety what amy said is correct. Your LO is safe and lile is watching over you both. I know how easy it is to worry but keep ur mind happy so baby can grow. June will be here before u know it! Hugs

Amy sorry u still have fear I completely can umderstand why. So glad dh layed with u. im excited for ur yes amy!!! :)

They called me back 45minutes late Nd I was 30 minutes early. I took a nap waiting it was uncomfortable. I just learmed that this hospital will chRge me twice for delivery (4,000-6,000)... A hospital closer to me will only charge me 1,800-3,000. I would habe to chNge my obygn doctor though.... Idk if I should switch.... Idk if other office would care for my baby to check heRt and organs before twenty qeeks.. nyone know? That lower bill would be reallu helpful bc im not working but I habe no odea how sqitchimg works? 

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Chevcwgirl, welcome! What are you testing for? :)

Hi Lamb, how are you? :flower:

Jen, howdy! <3 butt shot? Totally worth it- you will become very accustomed to it. Is it every day? :hugs:
Not sure on switching though :-/

Praying, that is great news :happydance:

Laura, everything will be just fine :kiss: I promise!

Amy, HI nothing to report from me aside from waiting to O.

Angel, you're back WOOHOO! How are you? :)
And a good flow is a great sign! :thumbup:

AFM: darned husband came home early without warning me. Supper wasn't ready and I was scrubbing up the bathroom. Seriously annoyed me. I gots a schedule too dangit ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

haha Bethany! Were you showered? :shower:

Jen, if I am not mistaken, you should be able to go for a consult or interview before deciding if you want to use a certain Dr. I don't know what harm would come from calling around and asking various OB's. I know you can and are encouraged to do so with pediatricians. For sure try to make that switch...that is big difference in cost.


----------



## jen435

Aww lol bethany thats cute! :) dh coming home early


----------



## Chevcwgirl

@ storked going for bfp ! Hopefully! Wish full thinking.


----------



## mommylov

Angel, that's a great sign!!! :hugs:
Jen, thanks Hun. Sorry you are so tired but I second what angel said, it's for s great cause ;) Also, I think you can def consult before you switch. We switch when I was preg and did just that. 
Bethany, Oooooooooooo baby! Fx you o soon!!! What a way that will be to christen the new place! ;)
Laura I'm site went bedy by .., sweet dreams!
Chev, welcome dear and fx for your test! :)
Horsey, Hiya doll!

Natasha, Jessica, danni, and anyone I missed, hi!

AFM~ great news, +opk tonight! So just bd and dh is game for waking up early tomorrow morning and bd and bd tomorrow night as well :) fx!!!!!

:dust: to you all and have a great night, love you girls!


----------



## Storked

Angel, avoiding the shower until the morning :blush:

Jen, hate when that man arrives early! What if I was napping? ;)

Chevcwgirl, oh did you mean 10 days past ovulation? Good luck! :dust:

Amy, :happydance: yay for positive OPK!

AFM: watching Blood Ties with the spouse! The fertility blend for men WORKS... :blush:
I am worried because we haven't heard from Jessica in a while :(


----------



## mommylov

Lol!

I know, Jessica where you be? And Danni, are you still around? :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls.. I am back. OMG first off, I have actually been trying to follow all of you. But, I have not been up to anything, not even typing. Last Thursday I went to the emergency room (again) thinking I was having a heart attack. I had a heart palpitation, never really felt anything like that before. Then I felt dizzy, weak, etc. I went in, they did an EKG, chest x-ray, and heart ultrasound and sensitive blood test (they also did some of these tests the last time I went, about a month ago). I made sure they did EVERYTHING. Of course it all came back fine. 

This is what the miscarriage on top of my stressful life is doing to me. As a matter of fact, they wanted to send me to the psychiatric ward. :( . So what they are telling me is that I most likely have PTSD. I feel completely screwed up, that is the only way I can put it. What has happened to me is basically like this: When I lost the baby and so far along. It all happened so quickly. 3 Hours before I found out the baby had died he had been moving around in me like crazy ( I started feeling the kicking at 13 weeks, so for 5 weeks I had this incredible connection with him, even knew his sleep patterns). Then 12 hours later the baby basically fell out of me. I was in complete shock and that day was a complete blur. About 1 month after this happened everything hit me. I now remember the baby very clearly (before I didn't). Then the panic started a ton of health problems etc. 

To make matters worse, I am an extreme teeth grinder. Have been doing it for over 15 years. All my molars are flat. I have already had 4 teeth pulled due to them breaking apart, fillings falling out and then decay. Every night I suffer horrible nightmares (usually involving babies, won't go into details.. too depressing), and grind my teeth during those nightmares. Saturday morning woke up with a horrible tooth ache on a tooth that had an old root canal. The pain was like no other. This pain was worse than child birth. That bad. Relentless pain all day and night. Monday woke up with my jaw all swollen. Went right to the dentist. I have a horrible tooth abscess. :( Going to get the tooth pulled next Monday. Dentist told me I have horrible teeth genetics. Funny thing is my gums are healthy, its my teeth that are messed up. I always took care of my teeth, brush floss several times a day, but the grinding as well as my genetics, not good. Now I am on strong antibiotics and medication and I will be ovulating soon. So there goes this month. Today I finally got the strength and patience to actually come on here and type, so sorry I didn't chat for so long with you girls. I LOVE YOU ALL VERY MUCH.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I missed all of you so much. And it hurt to not be able to chat with all of you. I have been trying to keep up, because I want to know how all of you are doing. I have just been so out of it from the vicodin and the horrible antibiotics. Went out today for the first time to the health food store to buy some pro-biotics. It always seems like a bunch of bad crap always seems to happen right before ttc time. :growlmad:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen and Laura, so glad your pregnancies are going by smoothly. That's a big milestone getting babies heartbeat! Fantastic news. Jen, how was Taken 2? Was it good?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, missed you tons :kiss: . What else can I say. Its a pity we don't live closer. No more ttc this month for me. So hoping November will be the month. By the way, I am still using the opk, Because I want to know around what time I ovulate to get an idea, even though I know it can vary month to month. Oww my tummy hurts so badly. These darn anti biotics.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, sorry about those racist weirdos. I have seen the confederate flag before, and I have known people who use it and say they aren't racist, but it is funny they say that because they usually have a strong opinion about immigrants, and other ethnicities. So I wonder if they are in denial of their racism? I am sure there could be some who use it who aren't. But I have experienced racism my whole life. So I know how it feels. I am mixed obviously. And people have always told me I cannot be Hispanic because of features and skin tone. It is so ignorant because we come in all colors. My mother if from El Salvador and she is white looking so what do they expect, my father was a gringo (mostly Irish). Many times we go out and have gotten ignorant comments from people (and this is the ethnically diverse Bay Area). They will stare at my husband, then look at my children, then look at me with a puzzled face. None of us look alike. My daughters look nothing alike. We all have different skin tones, hair colors, etc. And I think it is awesome. Random people have actually come and ask us, what race we are, etc. I think its a little offensive to actually just come out and ask a stranger that, and make a weird face on top of it, and then have to audacity to ask why we look nothing alike. But I guess that's life and people can be very ignorant. I'm gonna put up some pics here soon. It use to piss me off, but now I don't really care anymore, unless they insult my kids or are flat out rude.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, so glad to hear from you :hugs:
What did they expect, of course you were going to be traumatized after losing your son! And even more traumatized after having to deal with rude, unprofessional hospital staff on the phone afterwards! Oh honey I wish I lived closer- you could come to my house whenever you were feeling stressed or out of control :(
So sorry you are in so much pain and hurting. I love you so much! Hopefully, things will start going more smoothly for you after that tooth is pulled. Did you get your DH FertileAid?
How much longer do you have to take the antibiotics? Is the Vicodin helping you out with the pain much? Mouth pain can be so intense :hugs:
Your rainbow will come soon. I can't wait for the day when you hold your baby in your arms <3

Also, slap the shiznit out of peeps who talk smack about your ethnicity or comment on your kids. Rude chumps. I cannot fathom why anyone would think that an appropriate thing to ask about. My exhusband used to get asked a lot if he was Jewish because he had a huge schnoz. And they always argued with him too. "No you can't be Hispanic because of that nose. That is a Jewish nose."
What, the Romans didn't have noses?
You and your family are beautiful :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> [awwww <3
> 
> Oh I love it!!!! The 4th one is great!!!!thank you sooo much for doing that :hughs:
> 
> I have what I think is O pain so if I get a +opk tonight or tomorrow then that will confirm it. Ive never had that pain before but after my d&c, seems like a lot has changed!
> 
> :wave: Angel! Happy catching up!

no prob xxx
i got Ov pain too for 2 cycles after d and e and i never had it before, the third cycle i didnt get it at all . xxxxx
fx for u, must be soon anyway, u have waited enough already :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks hon welcome back xxxxx
that is a good sign that af picked up, xxx might not feel like it at the time but it is good :) 
im a bit embarrassed by my mini melt down yest, i think hormones were making it worse too :) i feel better after sleep :) xxxxx

jen thanks honey xxxxxx
god that is a big difference in the bill between hospitals alright, 
im not sure how it works there but here, they have to help if u r pregnant and in any kind of trouble , but i know our system is different . could u ring up the lower priced one and ask um ur qs? 

bethnay thanks hon. xxx
it is annoying when they do that, im at home all the time for a bit now too, 
sometimes he comes home early and someimes he wil go some where after work and not even text me to tell me. very annoying, espeacially if im bored and relying on him to keep me company :) 
i really wanna tear my house apart and scrub it, but im too lazy. :)
i think i might do a room a day statin tomoro, for today i will go buy vinegar , lemons and cloths and stuff cos i cant use cleany things. 
i think i have a new allergy now too, which didnt help the last few days, i think perfume is now off my safe list, doh!!! im gonna have nothing left and be stinky forever. :)

oooohhh amy yey, u be joining us in no time so xxxxxxxxxxxx
woo hoo, :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh jessica u poor love :hugs: 
so sorry for all ur pain xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
we missed u terribly and were getting worried about u xxxx
how awful a time u have had lately, wish i could help xx
one more month to help urself and get better, lots of tlc for u sweetie. 
pamper urself , look after urself and get ur rest. 
if they say u have ptsd, maybe would u think about counselling, they can be so helpfull. 
my bro and Sil had a baby with ananchepely a few yrs back. at 20 weeks the anomoly scan showed it and she was told she could terminate r have her but that she wouldnt live beyond a few hrs. they decided to have her so went through 20 weeks knowing baby wouldnt survive , they only had her for a few hrs after and she passed. im tellin u this not to bring u more down :) but to let u know they went for counselling and asupport group for late loss and found it great. i know its scary and the first few sessions u would prob wonder why u r there but they stuck with it and got great benefit. it might help take away ur nightmares, xxxx
no wonder u r stressed if u cant sleep xxxxxxxxx :hugs:
i wish i culd make it all better for u sweetie but only time and being good to urself can do that xxxx we r all our own harshest critic, be gentle with urself, u have been through a lot xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey ladies I'm at work with very little time to catch up but I have a question that's burning inside me lol !!! My fertility friend is showing that I o'd on Saturday . However I have cramping in my lower left hip/ovary , actually hurts when I walk lol but today I have had s huge abundance of ewcm ??? Does that mean ovulation is roughly now or is this normal after o? Just want to know whether I did o on Saturday or whether my ff was wrong ? It's just I never have a whole lot of ewcm and tmi but it's literally really abundant down there not just inside , normally I have to get it on my fingers from around my cervix but this is literally on my outer bits down there ? Will catch up later but at work tryin to slyly use my phone lol please help girls hope u all okay xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi natasha it could be like the girls before maybe ur body tried to Ov first time but for whatever reason egg was nt released. maybe this is really Ov , i would BD like mad today, tomor and day after just in case xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

See I know this is going to sound horrible ... But I've fell out with Chris since Tuesday and currently not talking to him and I needed to know because if it's ov I need to make up with him even though I'm right so we can bd bit don't want to make up if I'm not o :( xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

its not awful i unserstand hon, it happens us all, i would make up with him, BD and hten u can be cross again :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
we all BD when we dont really feel like it for bfp :) xxxxxxxxxx
use his body girl , ha ha xxxxxxxxx (joke :) )


----------



## lilesMom

maybe when u do , u wil be so focused on baby making u forget u r cross xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jessica!!!! We missed you! So sorry to hear you have been having such a rough time... are you feeling any better? What the girls said is right, how do they expect you to feel after going through what you went through!?!? We arent robots, we are HUMANS with feelings! I really really really hope that you get better hun and we are here for you if you ever need us. So many times I just wish we all lived closer, I would bring over some yummy goodies and movies and round up the girls and smother you with girl time! :hugs: Sending lots of calming and positive vibes your way doll.

Natasha, Im sorry to hear about your rough time as well with dh... and Laura is right, USE THAT BODY GIRL! lol jk but it isnt an awful though. It sucks that we have such a small window to fall pg but isnt "hate/mad" sex sometimes a good thing? We have done it once or twice and not gonna lie... it was fantastic! Show him what hes missing girl! Walk around the house in pjs or something that dh likes ;)

Laura, how are you feeiling today hun?? 

Bethany, hows moving going??? 

I agree re all the racists people.. Hi welcome to 2012! Im all for people expressing themselves and having thier own beliefs and I understand everyone is different.. but expressing to the point to wear it makes others uncomfortable or it becomes dangerous. I really dont understand racism at all.. maybe because Im brown idk but I dont hate anyone! Just most of the people I work with but they are a good mix! lol jk

So dh didnt wake up this morning like he said he would (I totally saw that coming, he is NOT a morning person) but we bd last night and will as soon as he gets home today so I think once a day should be good. With the preseed, + opk and us bd-ing like this, if I dont catch that eggy this month Im just going to cry!

Angel, Jen, Horsey, Dannnnnniiiiiiiiiiii, and anyone I missed, :wave: :hugs:

Daily dust to all!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica. :hugs: I'm glad it wasn't a heart attack...it certainly is a sign you need a break and to be stress free. I hope the break from TTC will bring you peace and clarity and allow you to really start to heal inside and out. Stress is a beast that weighs heavily on our physical being, so I'm sending positive thoughts your way! (Has the dentist tried making you a mouth guard? If not they do sell them over the counter...)
> 
> Natasha. Too funny refusing to BD b/c you are upset with your bf! Do you have an OPK you can pee on just to see if it's +ve? Ultimately you have to keep your eye on the prize :baby: and ask yourself if you are willing to compromise to get one.
> 
> G'morning ladies! Amy, are you still colleaguezilla-free? Bethany, are you using OPKs this round?

Hi doll!!! I am! She doesnt come back to the office until tuesday! How are you doing? Has af let up or gone away yet?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey ladies I'm at work with very little time to catch up but I have a question that's burning inside me lol !!! My fertility friend is showing that I o'd on Saturday . However I have cramping in my lower left hip/ovary , actually hurts when I walk lol but today I have had s huge abundance of ewcm ??? Does that mean ovulation is roughly now or is this normal after o? Just want to know whether I did o on Saturday or whether my ff was wrong ? It's just I never have a whole lot of ewcm and tmi but it's literally really abundant down there not just inside , normally I have to get it on my fingers from around my cervix but this is literally on my outer bits down there ? Will catch up later but at work tryin to slyly use my phone lol please help girls hope u all okay xxxxxx

Natasha, I JUST said the same thing yesterday.. how funny! I was walking around yesterday and my lower left side hurt so bad got home and was just relaxing and it was killing me. Finally had to take tylenol as I didnt want to take anything else that would hurt my chances.. later than night I did my opk test and it was + so Im sure it was O pain. I think the same might be for you too! Did it ever go away? They say it can take a few hours :cry:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy, Glad you caught O with that OPK!! TWW is on! I don't know how your OPK works, but if you can, you should poas again tonight to see if you are still surging. I know my CBFM automatically shows +ve the day after, but the one's with the lines begin to get lighter.

Since I messed up and didnt bd enough last month, I got the digital FR one so that it was "Amy proof". It says to throw away the reader and all sticks once you get the + because the reader automatically perm shuts off. Is that the one you used?


----------



## mommylov

To be on the safe side, we are going to bd everyday for the next 2-3 days


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> AF is gone! I'm still just as confused with CD1 :shrug: I really don't want to waste the money on cycle monitoring if it's too soon, but I don't want to miss an opportunity either. I am going with my gut and am saying I'm on CD6.

So you arent going to go to the specialist this month? Are you going to use opk and try at home to monitor?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Mine doesn't have the smiley faces, but was told the digital one's all repeat the positive or shut off the day after the surge. That's why I like to use the cheapies to watch the lines...I thought Jen continued using something too because she got a 2nd surge several days later, but I don't know what kind she has. Good call on BDing the next 2-3 nights. There will be plenty of swimmers to catch that eggy!

Yes, I think youre right! I remember her saying something about 2 surges. Im thinking that since I did have an increase in cm and that pain yesterday that is now gone, that I am/did O but I dont want to take any chances this time. I attached a pic of the one that I used. We decided to bd every night for the next 3 nights and then after that everyother... that should do it I would think. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







O.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh gotchya.... oh that would be wonderful if he was home!!! Either way, I really am hoping that you get that BFP this month!!! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I was on cd 19 yesterday when I got my +.. before my mc I was able to go off my cycles page and it looks like I used to have an average everything... cycle, follicular, luteal... and now its all different. Although I may have had O late when I got pg because at my first us they said that the baby measured a week smaller than it shouldve.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I guess a D&C really messes things up for our cycles. Just glad to know you are ovulating! What a relief! I'll take the wacky periods as long as I still O! Are your cycles now 33-34 days long? (I'm excited for you in the tww!)

I know, right? As much as we hate when af shows up, it is a nice reminder that we are ovulating and that our rainbow babies WILL come!

Thanks hun! Well, before my mc I was an average of 30 days.. it would vary a little but since my mc, 1st af showed up 6 weeks later and 2nd showed up 30 days after that so I guess Im back to normal in that sense. Because of what the drs told me about the baby measuring on the smaller side, it leads me to think that I natually O late but Im not sure :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

ugh stupid Anne Klien banner is back again.. I cant change my moods or anything... grrrr


----------



## mommylov

Where did everyone go? :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flasher:


----------



## mommylov

:rofl:


----------



## horseypants

:holly:


----------



## mommylov

hahahahahhahaahha!


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, I was just looking at your chart.. you should O soon right?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

hehehh. mommylov, yes, i am waiting to o! i'm on clomid this round, so i'm kinda jazzed about the higher chance at :oneofeach: since that is my ultimate dream and i have waited long enough and should be rewarded for my "patience"

did you o? i wanted morning sex too but didnt manage it. tonight or tomorrow morning for us i hope.

angel, new cycle right? :dust:

hi all the ladies, love you love you love you.

i've been day dreaming about my wedding to pass the time. it isnt for another 6 months, but i decided you are all invited ;) so we will have an excuse to meet in california :)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I think it would be a mix of the following:

:blush::hugs::sex::spermy::dust::af::test::bfp::wohoo::yellow::crib::shhh::help::wine::sleep::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:<3<3<3<3<3<3

heheh

Horsey, yay!!! :bfp: coming for you this month!!! I used a digital OPK this cycle for the first time ever and got my "+YES" last night so we bd last night and will be for the next 3 days in a row then every other day after that :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Oh yay!!!! TOTALLY!!!! <3:wedding:<3:wedding:<3:wedding:<3:wedding:<3:wedding:<3:wedding:<3


----------



## horseypants

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and Horsey...you should DEF invite us all to your wedding! In 6 months we'll all be rocking killer maternity dresses with sweet bumps and you'll have the most amazing maternity gown! :wedding: hehehe!

haha! totally! i cant be the only prego at my wedding. i will have ALL the pregos! lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls! Do you know how accurate those Clear Blue digital ovulation test are, the one with the happy face? I started using it yesterday, and today is only my second day, so I was surprised to see a happy face :) . Which means I should be ovulating right now, or almost?? Even though I said I wouldn't try this month, I have already stopped my ibuprofen and vicodin just in case. I am worried that maybe the ibuprofen thinned my lining since I took it from day 11 to 14. Am I being too paranoid? Aren't there women took a lot of medicines before they even realize they are pregnant? Is it going to help since I stopped taking all medicines except the antiobiotics? The miscarriage has made me extra paranoid. Oh and I am also aware that I may be having a surge but maybe the egg release could be delayed because of the medicines. So for anybody who has used the clear blue ov detector with the happy face, can you keep testing after at least 4 hours to see if a surge is still detected? Looks like I am oving exactly half way through my cycle. It sucks that this going on with my tooth issue at the moment.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> AF is gone! I'm still just as confused with CD1 :shrug: I really don't want to waste the money on cycle monitoring if it's too soon, but I don't want to miss an opportunity either. I am going with my gut and am saying I'm on CD6.
> 
> So you arent going to go to the specialist this month? Are you going to use opk and try at home to monitor?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I'll clarify. I still have that "red=flow" stuck in my head. I had real red flow on Tuesday that tapered off yesterday and is gone today (Thursday)...by red=flow I am only on CD3. But on Saturday I had scant red that switched back to brown Sunday and Monday....this is why I am a bit confused. I am going to RE on Monday which it what I think is my CD11, but what if it's only CD8. Going too early the follies will be tiny and I'll have to go for a repeat visit. I really am fine with either CD...maybe if follies too tiny then means DH will be home bybthe time they mature and I can scrap the IUI plan!Click to expand...

My cycle was also weird like this. Sounds common for post d&c, but makes it difficult to pinpoint cycle days. Good thing you have the re to visit so you can resolve this issue.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica. :hugs: I'm glad it wasn't a heart attack...it certainly is a sign you need a break and to be stress free. I hope the break from TTC will bring you peace and clarity and allow you to really start to heal inside and out. Stress is a beast that weighs heavily on our physical being, so I'm sending positive thoughts your way! (Has the dentist tried making you a mouth guard? If not they do sell them over the counter...)
> 
> Natasha. Too funny refusing to BD b/c you are upset with your bf! Do you have an OPK you can pee on just to see if it's +ve? Ultimately you have to keep your eye on the prize :baby: and ask yourself if you are willing to compromise to get one.
> 
> G'morning ladies! Amy, are you still colleaguezilla-free? Bethany, are you using OPKs this round?

I have broken the freakin mouth guards. That is how bad my issue is. My molars are completely flattened and even some roots are starting to be exposed. I have really bad teeth genetics Angel. My dad had bad teeth and my brother too, even though he does everything to take care of them. It sucks! Thanks for the positive thoughts. I really need them right now.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and Laura, I told my sister all about you guys. She sends her love! (she now asks me, how are the ladies on the forum? Haha)

aw hi angels sis xxxxx :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica, so glad to hear from you :hugs:
> What did they expect, of course you were going to be traumatized after losing your son! And even more traumatized after having to deal with rude, unprofessional hospital staff on the phone afterwards! Oh honey I wish I lived closer- you could come to my house whenever you were feeling stressed or out of control :(
> So sorry you are in so much pain and hurting. I love you so much! Hopefully, things will start going more smoothly for you after that tooth is pulled. Did you get your DH FertileAid?
> How much longer do you have to take the antibiotics? Is the Vicodin helping you out with the pain much? Mouth pain can be so intense :hugs:
> Your rainbow will come soon. I can't wait for the day when you hold your baby in your arms <3
> 
> Also, slap the shiznit out of peeps who talk smack about your ethnicity or comment on your kids. Rude chumps. I cannot fathom why anyone would think that an appropriate thing to ask about. My exhusband used to get asked a lot if he was Jewish because he had a huge schnoz. And they always argued with him too. "No you can't be Hispanic because of that nose. That is a Jewish nose."
> What, the Romans didn't have noses?
> You and your family are beautiful :kiss:

lol at the slapping the shiznit out of them. Really wish I could. hehe. My grandfather from El Salvador was also called Jewish because of his nose, jacked up I know. He was actually middle eastern mostly, I guess his family were immigrants to El Salvador, a lot of Jewish and Palestinian live there. This is why my mother looks different I guess. My husband has always been told he looks Japanese. I remember he started some job here in Cali, and one day he comes in someone tells him, "Aaron, we have a bet going, half the office says your are Hispanic, and the other half says you are Asian... so which is it?" My husband thought it was funny, but I was thinking why the hell do they even waste their time wondering what ethnicity he is or puts so much emphasis on it? Maybe they weren't being racist, but since I have been asked all my life, what the heck am I, it does annoy me at times.


----------



## lilesMom

amy i feel much better today thanks hon, back to feelin sicky and being glad about it :)
made it through the day without any drama which was great :) xxxxxxxxxxx
fx for u this month hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my U/s had me at 6.5 weeks but i reckon im 7w2d. maybe i Ov late too, the radiographer said it could be after the d and e xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Not had chance to catch up yet but god i feel like i dont know where im at..Ive fell out with temping!!!

You know earlier i said i had a lot of ewcm which i neve rusually have at all.. Well i decided to take an opk for the first time this cycle and it came up blatantly positive straight away?!?!?! What if im too late and this is the end of my surge?! And even if i BD tonight what if its pointless? What if ive missed my ovulation?? Ive spoken to dh and weve had a good chat and sorted things out, i only fell out with him because his mother hasnt bothered to even text me to see how the move has gone ... sounds daft but she always texts when she wants something but now weve moved out it was just like nothing no contact at all, so weve made up but im just wondering if i bd tonight is it still too late to catch my egg?? this is the first time i can honestly say i have had an abundance of ewcm without having to scoop it out from *in there*?? is it too late??? PLEASE help ladies im so mad that ive only temped and believed what ff said :( xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sleepy sleepy , my new constant state :)


----------



## lilesMom

go for it natasha, not too late at all hon, u r only O today xxxxxxx
best of luck xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

BD like mad natasha , ha ha


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right..think ive caught up.. 

Jess hope youre okay glad to have you back!
Laura , jen how are u both and the bumps?
Bethany hope youre okay, angel you too! 

Horesey Amy hope youre okay too.. We will all be getting our rainbows soon im sure of it.. I even had a weird dream last night, bearing in mind ive never met u guys, i dreamt that we were all eating a christmas dinner but it was blazng hot outside and we decided to have a barbecue instead because the snow had stopped , and we all stood there and all of a sudden, these rainbows started protruding from ourbellies and a little fairy came off the end of them and told us we were all pregnant and we decided to wrap the fairies up in wrapping paper and give them to our other halves hahaha!!!! must have drank too much caffeine yesterday lol! xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy i feel much better today thanks hon, back to feelin sicky and being glad about it :)
> made it through the day without any drama which was great :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u this month hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> my U/s had me at 6.5 weeks but i reckon im 7w2d. maybe i Ov late too, the radiographer said it could be after the d and e xxxxxxxxxxxxx

awww I think so too. They say thats normal and that the further along in your pregnancy, the better idea they have of where you are at exactly. So glad you are :baby:sick:baby: but hope that you feel better soon! 2nd trimester will be here before you know it!

Natasha, JUMP ON DH!!! hahh they say when you get a pos OPK then you should bd like crazy! So have at him!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hes had to pop out to help a friend move his car, if we dont BD til like 12 that will be okay wont it? I suppose if its meant to happen it will, just feel a bit crap, thought i was 5dpo, now i figure out i havent even O yet, and now i feel its too late again! GRRR i hate this bloody ttc sometimes, ive sat and cried tonight just because i got CM and a positive opk, and chris came upstairs and said, i know your mad with me but do u want a cuddle, and i just cried, ive been horrible to him, and then i turned round and said something along the lines of...
" No im not okay, work was horrible today, my fan has broke, im hungry, i have horrible pain in my belly, my towel has hair dye on it, im tired, i need to do washing, i hate the colour you painted the bathroom and to top it all off i have to have sex with you when im mad with you because my body is laying eggs," and then burst out crying again, anyone would think id had a serious disaster happen, and he just sat there and bless him the only things he could think to say were " Well ill buy you a new fan and ill paint the bathroom whatever colour u like"..Bless him :((((((( xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha...you poor thing! :hugs: You'll be fine to BD today and tomorrow. And I'd poas again tomorrow too to see if maybe you caught the start of the surge. You have a lot on your mind right now and your OH certainly knows that.


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Right..think ive caught up..
> 
> We will all be getting our rainbows soon im sure of it.. I even had a weird dream last night, bearing in mind ive never met u guys, i dreamt that we were all eating a christmas dinner but it was blazng hot outside and we decided to have a barbecue instead because the snow had stopped , and we all stood there and all of a sudden, these rainbows started protruding from ourbellies and a little fairy came off the end of them and told us we were all pregnant and we decided to wrap the fairies up in wrapping paper and give them to our other halves hahaha!!!! must have drank too much caffeine yesterday lol! xxxxx

hilarious :) i like ur dreams and i like xmas dinner and bbq :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Not had chance to catch up yet but god i feel like i dont know where im at..Ive fell out with temping!!!
> 
> You know earlier i said i had a lot of ewcm which i neve rusually have at all.. Well i decided to take an opk for the first time this cycle and it came up blatantly positive straight away?!?!?! What if im too late and this is the end of my surge?! And even if i BD tonight what if its pointless? What if ive missed my ovulation?? Ive spoken to dh and weve had a good chat and sorted things out, i only fell out with him because his mother hasnt bothered to even text me to see how the move has gone ... sounds daft but she always texts when she wants something but now weve moved out it was just like nothing no contact at all, so weve made up but im just wondering if i bd tonight is it still too late to catch my egg?? this is the first time i can honestly say i have had an abundance of ewcm without having to scoop it out from *in there*?? is it too late??? PLEASE help ladies im so mad that ive only temped and believed what ff said :( xxxxx

Natasha, I am exactly where you are, just found out I am ovulating today! And I haven't bd with hubby in over a week! I have to wait to bd tonight when he gets off of second job. We will only be able to bd 12 hours after I got the positive. I got it at 12 this afternoon, and we will be able to bd at 12 midnight. I have the same darn fear. Like, what if I got the lh surge way before it detected it. Gosh, we ovulate at the same time don't we? Last month we were oving the same day. Lets hope we have enough time! I also have a lot of cm more than usual. Unusual because I am taking pain killers and I heard that affects the cm, how ironic huh!


----------



## lilesMom

aw ur OH sounds lovely natasha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, i definitely drank too much caffeine, i think ill BD when he gets back, i might also stop being mad with him.. MIGHT lol i have no reason to be mad with him, but ive started noticing its a normal mid cycle thing for me to have mood swings, last cycle i remember him pinging my bra strap and i told him i felt lke punching him in the face :D

I think i will BD tonight, buy some more opks tomorrow, used only one i had today, good job really lol, and just see how mytemping goes, if it turns out to be useless ill give up with it lol! Although i have got addicted to temping, its replaced POAS this cycle lol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> amy i feel much better today thanks hon, back to feelin sicky and being glad about it :)
> made it through the day without any drama which was great :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u this month hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> my U/s had me at 6.5 weeks but i reckon im 7w2d. maybe i Ov late too, the radiographer said it could be after the d and e xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> awww I think so too. They say thats normal and that the further along in your pregnancy, the better idea they have of where you are at exactly. So glad you are :baby:sick:baby: but hope that you feel better soon! 2nd trimester will be here before you know it!
> 
> Natasha, JUMP ON DH!!! hahh they say when you get a pos OPK then you should bd like crazy! So have at him!Click to expand...

thanks sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> I know, i definitely drank too much caffeine, i think ill BD when he gets back, i might also stop being mad with him.. MIGHT lol i have no reason to be mad with him, but ive started noticing its a normal mid cycle thing for me to have mood swings, last cycle i remember him pinging my bra strap and i told him i felt lke punching him in the face :D
> 
> I think i will BD tonight, buy some more opks tomorrow, used only one i had today, good job really lol, and just see how mytemping goes, if it turns out to be useless ill give up with it lol! Although i have got addicted to temping, its replaced POAS this cycle lol xxx

Around how long ago did you get the + opk, and around how much later will you probably bd with him? I have to wait 12 hours from when I got + to when we bd. I almost want to tell him to screw his work and come and *&[email protected]* me, sorry for the language. lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi girls! Do you know how accurate those Clear Blue digital ovulation test are, the one with the happy face? I started using it yesterday, and today is only my second day, so I was surprised to see a happy face :) . Which means I should be ovulating right now, or almost?? Even though I said I wouldn't try this month, I have already stopped my ibuprofen and vicodin just in case. I am worried that maybe the ibuprofen thinned my lining since I took it from day 11 to 14. Am I being too paranoid? Aren't there women took a lot of medicines before they even realize they are pregnant? Is it going to help since I stopped taking all medicines except the antiobiotics? The miscarriage has made me extra paranoid. Oh and I am also aware that I may be having a surge but maybe the egg release could be delayed because of the medicines. So for anybody who has used the clear blue ov detector with the happy face, can you keep testing after at least 4 hours to see if a surge is still detected? Looks like I am oving exactly half way through my cycle. It sucks that this going on with my tooth issue at the moment.

Accuracy, I'm not sure of, but I'm pretty sure you ONLY get the smiley IF the LH surge is detected! I'm not sure how often you can test with the CB smiley. As for being paranoid, PLENTY of women do and take much worse than you've been prescribed. Many of them go on to have happy healthy babies. I was told Ibuprofen only stays in your system for 24 hours, so stopping it was a good decision. The antibiotics, not sure which ones they have you on, you should check to see what "class" it is under for pregnant women. I would think since things are still at the cellular level, you'll be fine! Fx Jessica!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura...enjoy your sleep! :sleep: There will be no time for it once your lo gets here! :baby:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel, i love my sleep :) ha ha


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany...tap tap tap. This thing on? :haha:

Danni, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> thanks angel, i love my sleep :) ha ha

I LOVED <3 pregnancy sleep and the dreams!


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed again :) 
nt ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
bethany good luck with ur move hon xxx

:dust: to all xx


----------



## mommylov

Night Laura!!!!


Loved the xMas dinner dream! Hehe


----------



## jen435

Jessica :hug: I am so so sorry those doctors just dont understand what you been through and how much of an impact this has had on your life. I must agree with the ladies and we are hear for you. Your nightgaurd broke did you say? I know they work well. As im a hygienist and see agressive grinders very often. I hope your teeth get taken care of and you are out of pain. *hugs* We love you and so does your angel sweety! You will concieve your rainbow baby when you are ready. Please take the time you need to heal and find peace.

Natasha sorry about DH but he is a sport for coming back with such sweet comments! :) After a +opk with clearblue you should BD asap and you could ovulate between 12-72 hrs after your +. Those digitals usually only catch the strongest part of your surge so you probably just got yours today! Fxd for you sweety!!

Amy I love your emotion line! :) YAY for your YES!!! BD away for next 3 days and cover your bases! So glad you BD at night and am too!!! Woohoo!!! :) Fxd amy you BD and that egg releases and those swimmers fertilize that eggy!!

Horsey you should be nearing your O also!! Yay for clomid and possible twins too!!! I cant wait to hear the outcome!!! :)

Angel yay AF stopped. As for no idea what exact cd you are. Please dont stress. Just relax you have a doctor monitoring you your dh's frozen swimmers and dh coming home possibly in time! But your covered sweety! Make sure he keeps his swimmers fresh and he has a picture of you with him! LOL its important for him to keep em mobile! :) 

Bethany Hi!!! Are you moving tomorrow already? Yay for that new lovely apartment hope your move goes smoothly for you! DH shall have fun moving all your reading material also! :)

Laura sleep is amazing!! Are you still out of work? How are you feeling? As far as your measurements and days your doctors arent too far from what you feel you are. Hope your LO catches up? When is your next scan?


I am having issues with my newest tech with the date and she went and changed it by 15 days instead of giving it time.!!! I know she is wrong because i never heard of anyone going in for a scan at 5weeks seening a baby (none the less small) with a heart flickering on the screen and hearing the heart beat at 122bpm... So to say im only 5weeks is aggravating because i knew for 4 1/2 weeks now that ive been pregnant and just have that scan two days ago... :( I know this baby will get to big before they even see me for my quad screening. Exact same thing that happened to me last time... I want to be a happy pregnant lady and I cant because im too scared of the same thing happening all over again. Not so much the defects but the testing not being done at proper time and then it being to late like last time. Im frustrated. I am hoping to have a different tech next time preferably the one I had the first time. Changing my EDD a week is okay but 15 days???? Something is wrong. seriously. Im exhausted thinking of two 9 hr days (actually 10 1/2 with lunch break) coming up. I am finding it hard to sleep too since im using bathroom every 2-3 hrs at a times. Im okay with symptoms just not mixed with working on patience with no bathroom breaks and no time to take a sip of water or get a bite to eat if needed it... I really dont know how I will manage. Sorry thinking one day a week is enough to work now and im forced to do two days next week in a row and cant change it :(


:dust: Ladies!! I am hoping this is a lucky month of BFP's straight across the board!


----------



## horseypants

ni night, lovies ;)


----------



## mommylov

Night horsey!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Jen for your comforting words...sometimes it just feels like I am in a constant state of limbo. Helps knowing I'm not alone. :friends: I'm sure things will straighten out in due time for me! Sorry they are trying to date the baby improperly! 15 days...why do they try telling us what we already know! Maybe your new Dr, should you swap, will be more accurate!

Night Horsey!


----------



## Storked

Laura, perfume is overrated when you are pregnant anyways :) a room a day is perfect because it isn't overwhelming!

Natasha, you could be ovulating now! The FF will probably become more reliable after a few more cycles so I say go with what your body is telling you.
Oh see you got a positive test. Go BD! :)

Angel, no OPKs here. Yay for CD6 though! :dust:

Amy, moving is..boring :) I love you and I don't want you to be crushed this cycle. Throwing :dust: at you but please don't be crushed if the rainbow takes longer :hugs:

Horsey, I hope to God you get twins because that would be so stinking awesome!

Jessica, I have heard the digital OPKs are awesome!
And you know, not sure why anyone would be so hung up on ethnicity in this day and age. I mean this is America- we all have a bit of everything in our blood!

Jen, that tech is lame! Boo!*

AFM: sorry to be quiet today guys. Been scrubbing down the house before we move. I am so exhausted!
Btw, don't know if I said this or not but that fertility blend my husband takes...it works. Holy heck. Hornier. More seminal fluid. I may have him on this forever.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany sorry such an exhausting day...but oh boy :bunny: I need to look into that fertility blend! If only my DH was as willing to take things as yours is!


----------



## jen435

Angel I know right? Try to sneak it to your dh maybe? Bethany I think its awesome how DH is willing to try everything for your LO. So awesome!!! :) My DH just told me tonight that his baby was forced... haha i dont care what he thinks!! I told him deal with me haha!!! I cant wait for those lovely BFP's... But til then I get to hear all about the craziness of ttc! Love you ladies and cant wait for something to give! 

:dust:

Bethany sorry your so exhausted! I bet that apartment is spotless! I should hire you to cook and clean for me til I start feeling good enough to do it myself. Im craving homemade healthy meals but cant stomach making them. My garbage can was next to me monday trying to cook. lol love it but also would love a home cooked meal! :) If only you where closer. Your DH would probably say to you is she really that lazy lol... But id pay you so bonus. All well a girl can dream right? I wish we where all closer :) I didnt realize how early you are in your cycle. I hope that fertilily blend works some magic and that rainbow is on its way!! :dust:

<3 you ladies! idk where I would be without you all!


----------



## jen435

Horsey Id love to go to your wedding! Wished I liked closer. You will have to post a beautiful picture of you and DH!!! :) That baby bump will be incredible on you and so will your dress! Praying it happens for you before your wedding! But you are 100% correct to be dreaming of your wedding and letting your rainbow (s) come when they are healthy and ready! :dust:

Amy I really Love what bethany said so I must second it! Must stay optimistic but one thing you definately know is you ovulate late and the first response digital work with your body! I am definately praying for you (and all of you) this cycle but dont let your gaurd down. We dont want to see you crushed sweety! You got this and you know that rainbow is coming in due time! But still tons of :dust: for way sweety!


----------



## mommylov

Love you too Bethany!!!! Big big day tomorrow!!!! :)

Angel, the girls are right. I'm crossing fingers, toes and eyes for you Hun!

So did I read right? Digital opk reads later than others? So my pos opk yesterday was late? :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen!! :hugs: on my phone and it deleted a huge response :(

Bethany, your hubby sounds like a sweat heart! I love when they are involved! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess i got the blatant positive at 9:30 pm andwe we BDd at about 12:30 am? I might go get a few opks after work at 5 and see what they say, FF says because last time i BDd was monday and today, i will have a very low chance of pg :(((

Jen dont worry this bean is a sticky one and will stay in there all cosy for the next 8 months :D 

Hmm, actually im going to sainsburys on my way to work and buying some opks, yes they will be expensive but im damn curious now, if i get another positive today im guessing that means im in with a chance? GRRR So mad with myself, missed out on BDing this week just because i was mad at DH because of his mum, im a hormonal irrational silly woman sometimes, :( Xxxx Hope youre all okay, hi ho hi ho its off to work i go . KEEP CALM THO TASH ITS FRIDAY :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Jess i got the blatant positive at 9:30 pm andwe we BDd at about 12:30 am? I might go get a few opks after work at 5 and see what they say, FF says because last time i BDd was monday and today, i will have a very low chance of pg :(((
> 
> Jen dont worry this bean is a sticky one and will stay in there all cosy for the next 8 months :D
> 
> Hmm, actually im going to sainsburys on my way to work and buying some opks, yes they will be expensive but im damn curious now, if i get another positive today im guessing that means im in with a chance? GRRR So mad with myself, missed out on BDing this week just because i was mad at DH because of his mum, im a hormonal irrational silly woman sometimes, :( Xxxx Hope youre all okay, hi ho hi ho its off to work i go . KEEP CALM THO TASH ITS FRIDAY :D xxxxxxxx

I got the Clear blue digital positive, the smiley face at 12 noon, then 5 hours later it didn't detect the surge anymore. WTF, I am thinking I have a really short surge that it maybe started 2 days ago right after I took the damn test. If I would have done it twice a day, I would have been more prepared. Now I Think I am screwed for this month. About to bd right now, this is the only chance I have. Don't think its gonna happen though :( Oh and I am always hormonal and irrational these days. I don't know what the heck is going on with me. lol. But good thing you bded with hubby only 4 hours after surge was detected. I think you have a great chance.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura sleep is amazing!! Are you still out of work? How are you feeling? As far as your measurements and days your doctors arent too far from what you feel you are. Hope your LO catches up? When is your next scan?
> 
> 
> I am having issues with my newest tech with the date and she went and changed it by 15 days instead of giving it time.!!! I know she is wrong because i never heard of anyone going in for a scan at 5weeks seening a baby (none the less small) with a heart flickering on the screen and hearing the heart beat at 122bpm... So to say im only 5weeks is aggravating because i knew for 4 1/2 weeks now that ive been pregnant and just have that scan two days ago... :( I know this baby will get to big before they even see me for my quad screening. Exact same thing that happened to me last time... I want to be a happy pregnant lady and I cant because im too scared of the same thing happening all over again. Not so much the defects but the testing not being done at proper time and then it being to late like last time. Im frustrated. I am hoping to have a different tech next time preferably the one I had the first time. Changing my EDD a week is okay but 15 days???? Something is wrong. seriously. Im exhausted thinking of two 9 hr days (actually 10 1/2 with lunch break) coming up. I am finding it hard to sleep too since im using bathroom every 2-3 hrs at a times. Im okay with symptoms just not mixed with working on patience with no bathroom breaks and no time to take a sip of water or get a bite to eat if needed it... I really dont know how I will manage. Sorry thinking one day a week is enough to work now and im forced to do two days next week in a row and cant change it :(
> 
> 
> :dust: Ladies!! I am hoping this is a lucky month of BFP's straight across the board!

hi hon, yeah im still out of work, some days i feel pretty grand , then other days i feel pretty sick, on those days im very glad im not in work :) im not sure i would be able to work full time at the mo,(and they wont allow me part time) so im glad to be out. it is gettn boring but its better than being wrecked all the time and hopefully means i get to have this LO :)

thats tough regards bathroom breaks cos when u gotta go.... :)
have u told um ur preg, surely u have to be allowed bathroom breaks?

yeah 2 weeks is a lot to change u. on ur next app maybe explain all ur fears and say when u feel u need to be tested. usually they end up changing the dates back to ur own dates later anyway. xxxx

my next scan isnt until 22nd of nov, 5 weeks, feels so long. i think il have to go for private one in the meantime. i dont think i can wait that long. i might get my doc to do hcg twice next week . food was not interesting me at all for last while and now im starving today. feels abit weird but could just be paranoia :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hope the move goes smoothly for u xxx i know moving is hard work :) when we bought our house we moved 3 times in 4 months, i was vowing never to move again :)
we moved into our house for a month, then got loans to do it up , so we moved out for over a month and then moved back in after work was done :) exhausting :) but worth it. hope u , kitty and dh settle in fast xxxxxxxxx
um.. fertility blend u say , would it make up for differing libidos :) not that i be using at the mo, but good for later maybe :) is it something u could slip into their food :) (joke )


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy i see u xxxx
i gotta go cos i must pick up my niece and her LO xxxxxxxxxx
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Bethany, good luck today!!!! :kiss:

Laura, hiya :wave:! Have fun with your niece :lolly:

Angel, how are you doing hun??? Af staying away? :trouble: I think you mentioned that she officially left but I hope there was no more funny business.

Natasha, I think you have a great chance hun. Since you :sex: within a few hours of your +opk, Im thinking thats perfect! FX doll!

Jessica, I think you still have a shot too! I too am strugling with this whole OPK stuff. This was the first month I used it but I used First Response Digital test. It said to test once a day so who knows :shrug:. I think when it detects your surge, you have 12-36 hours so just because you dont bd that second doesnt mean you are out :thumbup:. Also I would think just because it didnt detect a surge 5 hours later that you are out either since it did earlier. I hope you bd like crazy and keeping my fx for you!

Jen, So sorry you have such a long 2 days for work and bathroom breaks are hard to come by :loo:. Hope these two days go by fast for you and that you are back at home with your feet up relaxing soon!! :smug:

Horsey, how are you babe? Any news on the wedding plans or have you O yet? 

Anyone else I missed, :wave:

AFM~ DH and I bd last night but Im still confused about this whole digital OPK vs regular opk tests :huh:. I used a digital opk and I thought I saw someone say that they detect a surge late :shrug:? When we got our +, we bd literally within mins of seeing the results :sex: lol PRAYING that we caught the eggy :spermy: [-o&lt;!!

Daily dust to you lovely ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday

Sorry the OPKs are being pesky! If you'll recall the RE told me to BD the day after the +ve because they like to catch the eggy as it travels down the tube. I know I am NOT a success story, but I've been reading on IUI's. Specialist perform the insemination the day after a +ve and in some cases do a follow up insemination 12 hours later. Jess, Tash, Amy you ladies were well within that range and they say things happen in 3's, so FX and heaps of :dust: for 3 BFPs in the same week from you guys!

Bethany, hope you get settled in quickly! 

Laura, Nov 22 does feel like forever away, but your symptoms lack of appetite, then being starving seem quite normal for the first trimester. Honestly, I'd be like you though and ask for Betas or a scan in between just to ease my mind.

G'morning Jen and Horsey!

Hi to anyone I missed!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel!!! I thought that was the case too but glad to get confirmation! Another thing that is scaring me about this cycle too is I used preseed because I thought my cm just wasnt where it should be which is a first for me. Everytime we bd, I layed in bed for 20-30 mins. Most of the time I felt like stuff was leaking but then I thought it might be the preseed and that I didnt get it up far enough. After the 30 mins, I would go to the restroom to clean up and I would have a little deposit of liquid come out (Sorry for the TMI :oops:). Im hoping that there are enough swimmers that come out to where some make it in and I only lost some or none and it was just the preseed.

How are you doing this morning? HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bunny:


----------



## xoxo4angel

One week down, one to go and DH will be home! So I'm good :thumbup: Normally when he leaves the first week is alright because I enjoy my "me time." It's the second week that I REALLY start to miss him. While I'm enjoying hogging the center of the bed, I think I'm done sleeping alone! 

As for preseed and spillage...I am not familiar with it enough to say for sure what is coming out. You staying in bed for 30 minutes is the ticket! Those little fellas burst out of the gates and get straight to swimming! :spermy: Your body normally makes enough cm to help move them along in the right direction (for those meant to make it that far). I always have "leakage" even AFTER 30 minutes and no lube used...sometimes it lasts for hours, so I'd say things are certainly moving in a great direction for you!


----------



## mommylov

Awww I bet youre missing DH by now! I know, its great when you get some space and have some freedom but it always hits me, if/when dh is gone, when I go to bed. I dont know about you but I am the type that cant have anything touch me when I sleep but I cant fall asleep if dh isnt there. I tend to fall asleep on his chest and then he says that he rolls me off of him after a little while because he knows otherwise I will wake up lol. 

This week is going to fly by and he will be home before you know it! Youre bday is this week too right? Are you going to be doing anything?


----------



## jen435

Agrees with angel! Amy ur just fine! U caught ur begining of ur surge and ovulation is probably occurring now :) as far as preseed you will alway have spillage its normal but u helpped the swimmers have a good environment with the preseed and gave them 30minutes to start their journey your a okay!
:dust:

Bethany hope moving day goes smoothly for u!! :)

Angel only one week for dh yay!! 

I have 45mins w a patient.... And must share 10of it with dentist and leave 5 for cleaning,and resetting for next pt which is taken back immediately to stay of schedule. plus I have to write my notes in pc... Not much time at all.... Not good for pregnancy needs. They cant treat me different or they will say then quit. They want there money.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww. Falling asleep on DH's chest is so sweet. Mine tells me I'm an inferno, so we cuddle, then have to do a "ready? break!" :haha: I twirl like a crocodile when I sleep, so the only opportunities for cuddling are as we fall asleep and as we wake. Oh, just talking about it has me missing him. That and all this talk of BDing! 

And the birthday :cake: it is next Tuesday. Not sure how I'm feeling about 37. With DH gone, I am hoping I can avoid our friends and the spectacle that a birthday can create. I wanted a healthy bean for my birthday, instead I'll settle for some good follies. It isn't like I can go out and have a few drinks...I don't want to mess up my eggys!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen...jeez. How is that even legal to work someone 9 hours without a break! I hope it doesn't cause you too much stress! :friends: I'll never look at my dentist the same again. Brute workforce!


----------



## mommylov

Jen, sorry hun. Its so hard too when you are just in the begining of pregnancy and they have no idea. I would think once they know, that they would be a little more considerate but unfort at the end of the day all they think about is $$$. If you have to go then you have to go and they cant do anything about that. There are some people that naturally need to pee every 2 seconds. Hang in there hun. :hugs:

Awww Angel, sorry I didnt mean to make you miss him even more.. you know what.. think about the annoying things "Ugh he leaves the toilet seat up all the time" or "I have to cook when I dont feel like it sometimes and ceral would be fine for just me" and that will hipefully help you enjoy this time a little more. I know nothing can really make you fully not miss him but its worth a shot right? "Twirl like a croc" :rofl: My little furnace is the reason I cant stay near him for too long as well. I swear, even in the winter he is just too much! When I tell him, he licks his finger and touches himself and says "Im not a furnace, Im just HOT" and then starts laughing.. Im like "lame" hahahha but we do the nightly cuddle then break then rejoice in the morning lol.


OH, and as far as your bday.. I hear ya. I was hoping to be pg by my last bday lat month but you know I take it as a bday gift that I wasnt.. just means that it wasnt meant to be.. YET. Its coming hun... lots and lots of sticky wonderful :dust: your way! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Wahayyyyyy my working week has been accomplished! 

Jen thats stupid how they make u work for that long with no break! I only do eight hours and i have a half an hour break and two fifteen minute tea breaks nad i have additional breaks on top of that because of my health!! Even then i struggle ! Dont know how you do it especially with being pg!! Id be dead on my feet, literally, i almost passed out twice today for no reason, im having really bad o pain though, ive never ever had it before but i know about it now haha!

Well officially confused dot com, my opks today have been almost positive but not quite, so with only bding monday and last night im thinking im out, never know though, i normally o really early and this is really late for me, cd 18 today .. ff says i o'd yesterday but only had a slight temp increase, and cm is still abundant not so much as yesterday but still there, think i might hold my pee in though and do another opk about 8 pm, similar time to the one i did last night, hmf, ill be dead mad if af shows her ugly face again this month, and the pain i have is unbearable, you know if you put your hands on yours hips, well all where my left hand is that ovary area is absolutely killing, its even hurting me to walk :( never thought o pain would have been this bad i thought it was meant to be twings but this is full on pain xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel OH wil be back before u know , take advantage of having the house for u :) 
would u go for a facial r something like that for ur bday? i love those days :)
make sure u treat urself anyway so u wont feel bad on ur bday xxxx
im a total snuggler cos im always cold. OH calls me 'lizard girl' cos i take so long to warm up :) he is always roasting , he goes around in a t shirt in winter half the time :)

amy angel is right about the leakage :) happens me without preseed too :)


natasha keep bding, i think its important for u to still Bd today and tomor xxxxxxxxx

ive no news, had a nice day but sicky all afternoon and eve, its not there at all in the morn but later in the day i pay :)

xxxxxxxxxx to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lamb27

hey how are you all xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi lamb how u doin x


----------



## mommylov

awww sorry youre sicky Laura xoxo. Hopefully that means LO is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, il survive :) ha ha
how u doin?


----------



## mommylov

Imgood... eating a cookie and wishing it was time to go home already heheh


----------



## lilesMom

silly work, least u dont have colleaguzilla :)


----------



## mommylov

I know.. I do miss her but the girl that has been coming over and filling in for her has been using her desk here and there and she is much easier to sit next too and is so nice to talk to. She doesnt wave her hands to get my attention every second to talk about herself... oye! lol

and then when she comes back, we are all going to have to hear about her trip which is nice and all but it will last for WEEKS just like it did before she left and its the same thing over and over and over and over and over again! :ignore:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Lamb! How've you been? 

Laura. Sicky = sticky! 

Amy. Missing DH comes in waves. His travel schedule will be picking up again, so I'll learn to adjust quickly!


----------



## lilesMom

much easier to live with :) :) 
how much more freedom u have ?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi Lamb! How've you been?
> 
> Laura. Sicky = sticky!
> 
> Amy. Missing DH comes in waves. His travel schedule will be picking up again, so I'll learn to adjust quickly!

ha ha thanks honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> much easier to live with :) :)
> how much more freedom u have ?

She comes back on Tuesday :dohh: lol

Angel, sorry dh has to travel so much but hes making that money for you and :baby: :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Wahayyyyyy my working week has been accomplished!
> 
> Jen thats stupid how they make u work for that long with no break! I only do eight hours and i have a half an hour break and two fifteen minute tea breaks nad i have additional breaks on top of that because of my health!! Even then i struggle ! Dont know how you do it especially with being pg!! Id be dead on my feet, literally, i almost passed out twice today for no reason, im having really bad o pain though, ive never ever had it before but i know about it now haha!
> 
> Well officially confused dot com, my opks today have been almost positive but not quite, so with only bding monday and last night im thinking im out, never know though, i normally o really early and this is really late for me, cd 18 today .. ff says i o'd yesterday but only had a slight temp increase, and cm is still abundant not so much as yesterday but still there, think i might hold my pee in though and do another opk about 8 pm, similar time to the one i did last night, hmf, ill be dead mad if af shows her ugly face again this month, and the pain i have is unbearable, you know if you put your hands on yours hips, well all where my left hand is that ovary area is absolutely killing, its even hurting me to walk :( never thought o pain would have been this bad i thought it was meant to be twings but this is full on pain xxxxx

O pains (mittelschmerz)...I used to get them accompanied by bloating, which made walking very uncomfortable. It will ease up. :friends:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy...I forgot the return of colleaguezilla and what that will mean for you! ](*,). Get your headset ready! :ignore:


----------



## Storked

Angel, maybe put them in a multivitamin bottle. Be tricky about it :) thank goodness my DH is willing to take it because I couldn't trick him like that. He is an adult man who takes gummies.
Your man is gone for two weeks at a time normally? That is how long my DH will start to be away!
Are you excited for your bday? Does you DH get you good gifts? :)
How are you today? :flower:

Jen, we finish moving next weekend but we will camp out in the empty house until they finally send in my husband's replacement for training. Ugh hate waiting. But that means no meals for a while because all my stuff will be at the apartment. Yay for junk ;)
I love you and am so glad you got that BFP! :kiss:
I second Angel on how it shouldn't be legal to work you like that! :hugs:
Have a beautiful day!

Amy, not sure about Digitals reading late. On this site peeps swear by em!*

Natasha, buying those OPKs will feel like Christmas! And O pain is such a good sign :dust:

Jessica, don't give up! You may not be too late at all :hugs:

Laura, ugh what a long wait for the scan! :(
The blend probably could be slipped into something- it is a powder in capsules. I have no idea why he is more...amorous on it but WHOA. It is like our honeymoon all over again. Kind of worried that he will be out of juice before O :o

Lamb, hi!

AFM: cystic zit central. ACK!
Also...I don't want to be apart from my books. (sniffles)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh Amy...I forgot the return of colleaguezilla and what that will mean for you! ](*,). Get your headset ready! :ignore:

:rofl: Im so there!! :-=

So excited and nervous to be on the TWW starting tomorrow :juggle: Who else will be?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!!!! yay for junk indeed! hehehe Thats a bummer that your dh and Angel's have to be gone often like that but we will be here for you ladies! :friends: I know its not the same but anytime you get down or something, we'll make sure we get your spirits lifted! Moving is a bummer when you go through prep to move and then living out of boxes for a while and missing things that you normally have at your disposal all the time but its a step in the right direction, right? Maybe you can grab a couple of books and leave them out so that you can have those while all this is going on?


----------



## lilesMom

bethany some of it is prob psycholoical as well so slipping it in wouldnt work as well :)
hurray for fertilty blend :) 

im gonna log off , my eye lids r heavy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> bethany some of it is prob psycholoical as well so slipping it in wouldnt work as well :)
> hurray for fertilty blend :)
> 
> im gonna log off , my eye lids r heavy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx

Have a good night Laura!!! :sleep::cloud9:


----------



## lamb27

lilesMom said:


> hi lamb how u doin x

better today thanks you xxx


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> Angel, maybe put them in a multivitamin bottle. Be tricky about it :) thank goodness my DH is willing to take it because I couldn't trick him like that. He is an adult man who takes gummies.
> Your man is gone for two weeks at a time normally? That is how long my DH will start to be away!
> Are you excited for your bday? Does you DH get you good gifts? :)
> How are you today? :flower:
> 
> Jen, we finish moving next weekend but we will camp out in the empty house until they finally send in my husband's replacement for training. Ugh hate waiting. But that means no meals for a while because all my stuff will be at the apartment. Yay for junk ;)
> I love you and am so glad you got that BFP! :kiss:
> I second Angel on how it shouldn't be legal to work you like that! :hugs:
> Have a beautiful day!
> 
> Amy, not sure about Digitals reading late. On this site peeps swear by em!*
> 
> Natasha, buying those OPKs will feel like Christmas! And O pain is such a good sign :dust:
> 
> Jessica, don't give up! You may not be too late at all :hugs:
> 
> Laura, ugh what a long wait for the scan! :(
> The blend probably could be slipped into something- it is a powder in capsules. I have no idea why he is more...amorous on it but WHOA. It is like our honeymoon all over again. Kind of worried that he will be out of juice before O :o
> 
> Lamb, hi!
> 
> AFM: cystic zit central. ACK!
> Also...I don't want to be apart from my books. (sniffles)

hello you ok xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany. Yay (you have time to move) and boo for being in home-limbo! Hopefully you didn't move your precooked frozen meals...nothing the oven can't heat up! 

Thanks Amy...Nice knowing you ladies are and will be here! DH is trying to schedule his travel dates around my O, so that's why I really need AF to straighten out! 

Night Laura!


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Wahayyyyyy my working week has been accomplished!
> 
> Jen thats stupid how they make u work for that long with no break! I only do eight hours and i have a half an hour break and two fifteen minute tea breaks nad i have additional breaks on top of that because of my health!! Even then i struggle ! Dont know how you do it especially with being pg!! Id be dead on my feet, literally, i almost passed out twice today for no reason, im having really bad o pain though, ive never ever had it before but i know about it now haha!
> 
> Well officially confused dot com, my opks today have been almost positive but not quite, so with only bding monday and last night im thinking im out, never know though, i normally o really early and this is really late for me, cd 18 today .. ff says i o'd yesterday but only had a slight temp increase, and cm is still abundant not so much as yesterday but still there, think i might hold my pee in though and do another opk about 8 pm, similar time to the one i did last night, hmf, ill be dead mad if af shows her ugly face again this month, and the pain i have is unbearable, you know if you put your hands on yours hips, well all where my left hand is that ovary area is absolutely killing, its even hurting me to walk :( never thought o pain would have been this bad i thought it was meant to be twings but this is full on pain xxxxx

Natasha, I totally feel your pain. Everything you described sounded like me on wed. I dont ever remember having pain like that before my mc although I wasnt paying attention back then either. When I went home on wed and tested, my opk FINALLY showed up + so I know ti was O pains. I think its safe to say thats what it is for you too. If it continues and doesnt go away, then I would maybe say you should check with your dr to see whats going on but I really think its the big O! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany. Yay (you have time to move) and boo for being in home-limbo! Hopefully you didn't move your precooked frozen meals...nothing the oven can't heat up!
> 
> Thanks Amy...Nice knowing you ladies are and will be here! DH is trying to schedule his travel dates around my O, so that's why I really need AF to straighten out!
> 
> Night Laura!

How sweet! Thats awesome that he can do that!!! AF better get it together!!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday :dance: Friday
> 
> Sorry the OPKs are being pesky! If you'll recall the RE told me to BD the day after the +ve because they like to catch the eggy as it travels down the tube. I know I am NOT a success story, but I've been reading on IUI's. Specialist perform the insemination the day after a +ve and in some cases do a follow up insemination 12 hours later. Jess, Tash, Amy you ladies were well within that range and they say things happen in 3's, so FX and heaps of :dust: for 3 BFPs in the same week from you guys!
> 
> Bethany, hope you get settled in quickly!
> 
> Laura, Nov 22 does feel like forever away, but your symptoms lack of appetite, then being starving seem quite normal for the first trimester. Honestly, I'd be like you though and ask for Betas or a scan in between just to ease my mind.
> 
> G'morning Jen and Horsey!
> 
> Hi to anyone I missed!

Thanks Angel. I was just worried because of that process the sperm have to go through, capacitation. I am worried that I have a very short lh surge. I think I am ovulating early now too. Last pregnancy we bded on cycle day 18 and that's when I got pregnant. Now its detecting my surge at cycle day 14. Everything seems to change after a miscarriage and d&c.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Angel!!! I thought that was the case too but glad to get confirmation! Another thing that is scaring me about this cycle too is I used preseed because I thought my cm just wasnt where it should be which is a first for me. Everytime we bd, I layed in bed for 20-30 mins. Most of the time I felt like stuff was leaking but then I thought it might be the preseed and that I didnt get it up far enough. After the 30 mins, I would go to the restroom to clean up and I would have a little deposit of liquid come out (Sorry for the TMI :oops:). Im hoping that there are enough swimmers that come out to where some make it in and I only lost some or none and it was just the preseed.
> 
> How are you doing this morning? HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bunny:

OMG Amy, I go through this every time. While I am laying down after bd, I literally keep checking down there to make sure not too much is coming out. My husband always says that its natural some of the swimmers are going to come out. That whatever made it up there, is up there :) . Sorry tmi everyone, but I also worry he didn't spill far enough up :blush: . Even though I literally feel like he is poking my stomach. :blush: Wow, I would never tell this to anybody in person. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww. Falling asleep on DH's chest is so sweet. Mine tells me I'm an inferno, so we cuddle, then have to do a "ready? break!" :haha: I twirl like a crocodile when I sleep, so the only opportunities for cuddling are as we fall asleep and as we wake. Oh, just talking about it has me missing him. That and all this talk of BDing!
> 
> And the birthday :cake: it is next Tuesday. Not sure how I'm feeling about 37. With DH gone, I am hoping I can avoid our friends and the spectacle that a birthday can create. I wanted a healthy bean for my birthday, instead I'll settle for some good follies. It isn't like I can go out and have a few drinks...I don't want to mess up my eggys!

Happy early b-day!! I am like you now, I don't even want to have a drink while ttc, I am scared one glass a wine will mess up the eggy. It's like the further along I go with not being pregnant, the more paranoid I get. Not good, I know. As for your dh, can you keep in contact with him a lot, while he is gone? I know its not the same, but maybe just the sound of his voice will help? How many days until dh gets back?


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Wahayyyyyy my working week has been accomplished!
> 
> Jen thats stupid how they make u work for that long with no break! I only do eight hours and i have a half an hour break and two fifteen minute tea breaks nad i have additional breaks on top of that because of my health!! Even then i struggle ! Dont know how you do it especially with being pg!! Id be dead on my feet, literally, i almost passed out twice today for no reason, im having really bad o pain though, ive never ever had it before but i know about it now haha!
> 
> Well officially confused dot com, my opks today have been almost positive but not quite, so with only bding monday and last night im thinking im out, never know though, i normally o really early and this is really late for me, cd 18 today .. ff says i o'd yesterday but only had a slight temp increase, and cm is still abundant not so much as yesterday but still there, think i might hold my pee in though and do another opk about 8 pm, similar time to the one i did last night, hmf, ill be dead mad if af shows her ugly face again this month, and the pain i have is unbearable, you know if you put your hands on yours hips, well all where my left hand is that ovary area is absolutely killing, its even hurting me to walk :( never thought o pain would have been this bad i thought it was meant to be twings but this is full on pain xxxxx

Natasha, I think you actually bded the perfect time, right when you caught your surge. It only takes once, remember that! :winkwink:. And as far as cm goes, that is great you have so much. I can barely ever find any, I am thinking maybe its my age, since I think women that reach there early 30s have less cm, not sure. I am also starting to notice o cramping. Hope you caught the eggy this month!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Angel, maybe put them in a multivitamin bottle. Be tricky about it :) thank goodness my DH is willing to take it because I couldn't trick him like that. He is an adult man who takes gummies.
> Your man is gone for two weeks at a time normally? That is how long my DH will start to be away!
> Are you excited for your bday? Does you DH get you good gifts? :)
> How are you today? :flower:
> 
> Jen, we finish moving next weekend but we will camp out in the empty house until they finally send in my husband's replacement for training. Ugh hate waiting. But that means no meals for a while because all my stuff will be at the apartment. Yay for junk ;)
> I love you and am so glad you got that BFP! :kiss:
> I second Angel on how it shouldn't be legal to work you like that! :hugs:
> Have a beautiful day!
> 
> Amy, not sure about Digitals reading late. On this site peeps swear by em!*
> 
> Natasha, buying those OPKs will feel like Christmas! And O pain is such a good sign :dust:
> 
> Jessica, don't give up! You may not be too late at all :hugs:
> 
> Laura, ugh what a long wait for the scan! :(
> The blend probably could be slipped into something- it is a powder in capsules. I have no idea why he is more...amorous on it but WHOA. It is like our honeymoon all over again. Kind of worried that he will be out of juice before O :o
> 
> Lamb, hi!
> 
> AFM: cystic zit central. ACK!
> Also...I don't want to be apart from my books. (sniffles)

Yay for the moving!! Oh and nice about the hornier husband! :winkwink: I need to buy this blend for my husband. Where did you buy it? Is it just called Fertility Blend, is that the name, brand? I am going to buy it today! My husband needs this stuff! He has no problems getting "excited" but lets just say things can take a little long for him, from beginning to end! lol. He has always been like this, there were times where he would last like 3 hours (seriously) and It would get me a little frustrated and tired!


----------



## horseypants

how are my ladies today?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Angel!!! I thought that was the case too but glad to get confirmation! Another thing that is scaring me about this cycle too is I used preseed because I thought my cm just wasnt where it should be which is a first for me. Everytime we bd, I layed in bed for 20-30 mins. Most of the time I felt like stuff was leaking but then I thought it might be the preseed and that I didnt get it up far enough. After the 30 mins, I would go to the restroom to clean up and I would have a little deposit of liquid come out (Sorry for the TMI :oops:). Im hoping that there are enough swimmers that come out to where some make it in and I only lost some or none and it was just the preseed.
> 
> How are you doing this morning? HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bunny:
> 
> OMG Amy, I go through this every time. While I am laying down after bd, I literally keep checking down there to make sure not too much is coming out. My husband always says that its natural some of the swimmers are going to come out. That whatever made it up there, is up there :) . Sorry tmi everyone, but I also worry he didn't spill far enough up :blush: . Even though I literally feel like he is poking my stomach. :blush: Wow, I would never tell this to anybody in person. lol.Click to expand...

haha I know, I tell you girls EVERYTHING :shhh: !!!! Ok phew! I thought it was just me :thumbup:! I have been putting a towel down under me too because Im like holy :mamafy: that is a lot of love juice coming out! I think my dh thinks the same thing :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> how are my ladies today?

Hi doll! Im good, how are you??


----------



## horseypants

it's friday! that's a good thing. i'm tired :) waiting to o still. hoping the clomid is going to work :) any good plans this weekend?


----------



## AerisandAlex

I'm probably going to have a D&C sometime next week... but I'm hoping to try again after everything's all settled again. It's been rough but even though I'm hoping for some good news during my ultrasound next Wednesday, I know the chances are pretty low of my baby coming up with a heartbeat as I'd be 11 weeks by then :(

If that's the case I'm most likely going to concede to the D&C as this wait is killing me already and although I'd love to have a miracle, everyday it seems more and more less likely to happen...


----------



## horseypants

AerisandAlex, aww sweety pie, ive been there - im so sorry to hear you are going through this. :hug:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> it's friday! that's a good thing. i'm tired :) waiting to o still. hoping the clomid is going to work :) any good plans this weekend?

Not much. Dh wants to go to old town which is this place by us with a bunch of little quante shops and restaurants. It's a cute little area. What about you?


----------



## mommylov

AerisandAlex said:


> I'm probably going to have a D&C sometime next week... but I'm hoping to try again after everything's all settled again. It's been rough but even though I'm hoping for some good news during my ultrasound next Wednesday, I know the chances are pretty low of my baby coming up with a heartbeat as I'd be 11 weeks by then :(
> 
> If that's the case I'm most likely going to concede to the D&C as this wait is killing me already and although I'd love to have a miracle, everyday it seems more and more less likely to happen...

I'm so sorry to hear :cry: You have found a great group of ladies here and if you to talk we are here :thumbup:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, i actually am starting to think this is the first time ive o'd since the DnC to be honest, ive woke up tooday and the pain is gone so im thinking o has passed, only BDd on the day i got the opk but i guess il have to wait and see :/ All i can do really, every bloody month lol! How are u all!? Any news?!? Keep having to try and figure out where we all are in our cycles i can never remember lol! Well, i hope i od hours after thursday, at least next month if i have pain like i have done this week ill know when i o without having to do opks, ive had negative since that random one on thursday, oh well, time will tell, back to the TWW!! My chart looks wappy though, ive taken the temps out of it for menstrual cycle cos they were bugging me lol, my chart tallies up etc but i just feel like i should have bd more but im so exhausted xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Aerisandalex I am so sorry :hug: wishing u a heartbeat at ur ultrasound. U are wondetful to wait so long. I would of done same.we are here for you nomatter the outcome. wishing u comfort in the days to come.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yes AerisandAlex, praying for a heartbeat for you xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Natasha amy yay for tww. Id bd a few more days just so its shorter wait and just incase. Fxd for this cycle. :dust:

Angel bethany jessica horsey your all next to ovulate tons of :dust: ur way! Hope ur weekends off to great start!
Bethany hope u have all ur belongings soon!

Laura how are you feeling today? 

Danni are u still on here? How are u?

Anyone I missed sorry!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm sure you caught O Natasha! I'm giving the temping thing a go this cycle, but I'm never awake enough for it to be a smooth transition. :coffee: Don't know why or how, but I manage to drop the thermometer off the bed, then have to get up to find it. Obviously my temp is going to rise as I search for it, so I'm not going to rely on temping this round. My goal is to figure out what works best for me...I need to learn more about it to fully understand what means what :book: 

I am between CD7-9, so I've started poas. My CBFM is on the medium level today, I don't know how long it will stay there. My IC's are showing a line, but not the dark line. My RE appointment is Monday morning...I'll be poas a few times a day just to be sure I don't miss the surge. Not that I can do anything about it with DH being gone and Dr being closed on the weekend :dohh:

Hope you ladies are having a good Saturday!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hoping this is your cycle angel! FX for you, yeah i only started charting this cycle, on cd19 at the moment with very late ovulation this month! CD17 when its normally cd11, but saying that i honestly think this is the first time ive actually o'd since d and c, which is great,was very painful though, all the pain has gone today thank god cos it was that bad i almost passed out a few times yesterday...I hope i did catch it,thinking of bding a few more times like you guys say,i dont even know when to test cos no idea when af is due, although i would imagine i can use my luteal phase to figure it out because that stays the same dont it??
Im taking folic acid again, as i continued to after d and c but got lazy with it so i been taking it or a week, how are we all?

Ive decided that if i dont catch this month, im going to try and just do one or the other, either opks or temps etc n just go easy on myself up to christmas xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen, have you decided to switch Dr's? Can you make the switch after your 12 week scan...that would give you the detailed information you want early on about baby AND allow you to transition over to the hospital with the cheaper cost. 

Aeris, I am so sorry you are having to go through this. Fx it's just a scare and your LO has a heartbeat at your next scan. Either way, as the ladies have said, we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha ~ my LP was 12 days after my 1st AF, in the past it was 14. So give or take a couple of days you should be able to test between 30 Oct - 1 Nov! And I'm so sorry about the pain being so bad, maybe it was two eggys breaking free :oneofeach:


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha i wish angel, but there are no twins in my family or anything, i dont even know anybody whos a twin never mind have them myself haha! Actually im lying DH dad was a twin but other twin died at birth 

Im being serious, ive never ever had pain like it, even after the dandc this ovulation pain was awful, i couldnt even walk properly!

Im hoping ive caught it this month, ive had three more people i know announce they are expecting and all i see on my facebook page is their scans going up or constant moaning status' about their morning sickness and im like, you know what id go through every pregnancy symptom to the extreme just to know im pregnant again! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash :hugs: Those women take for granted things we would cherish. You'll get your LO. I told my sister if God graces me with a healthy pregnancy, I'll sing his praise as I puke in the toilet or on the side of the road! :haha:

Heaps of :dust: for you!


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha i would!! Id literally pray every time i puke lol! This 2 ww is gonna kill me.... I just wanna see inside my belly n see whats happening xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I know right! I'm guessing the TWW is the beginning of the years of patience it takes to be a parent. 

Was just thinking about how we both had D&C 17 Aug and you are 10 days ahead of me! Proof there is no set rule or standard for what to expect next! Fx for you!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think im 10 daysahead because my last AF 2nd October was a week early, i always considered 17 my lucky number until august :/

I even had a dream last night that i went in for a scan and i said to the woman thatb efore she does anything on the scan i want her to get the lady in to arrange my dandc again in case ive miscarried again, was a horrible dream really, i was just laid on the bed with the jelly on my belly saying to DH * it wont have a heartbrat anyway* it was awful :( Really saddening.. I need to stop dreaming lol!

I just am sick to death of tww, and im nly 2dpo, i thought i od last saturday but FF says different, so up until friday i thought i was 5/6 dpo and now two days later im only 2dpo, so i feel like im starting my second tww in one cycle ifthat makes sense :( 

I hope this is our month angel xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope this is it for us too. However, if I go Monday and they schedule me for an IUI because DH isn't going to be home for gO time, I will not get my hopes up. From what I've read they don't have a huge success rate without meds...just wish the Dr would give me something to increase odds. IUI is an out of pocket expense, so I'd like for her to make it worth my while! I will do my best to stay positive.

In the meantime, what awful dreams! Are you eating something different that could trigger them? Or they say pleasant smells can induce pleasant dreams, maybe you need to get some lavender oils?? Maybe the dream was because your tww was extended to a 2 1/2 week wait...so sorry. You need your sleep. Fx for a good nights sleep tonight!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope i sleep too, im exhausted, like literally past tired!
What is an IUI? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh thats a good idea! How expensive is it? Im just googling ways to help the tww go quick, just basically says keep busy,but i am busy lol! Between moving house and working and college im still finding time to sit and ponder over ovulation etc :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAHHA Angel!!!! LOL! Start auctioning off our DHS sperm in secret warehouses lol! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica ~ thinking of you today! I just recalled a mouthpiece I had made that I couldn't chew through. It clicked on to my front teeth and was made of some sort of resin? Jen might know more, but the dentist said it was usually for patients with TMJ, but would stop me from grinding as well. Hope you are feeling ok.

Thank you Angel. I just tried to send you a message and it disappeared. weird. lol. Thank you for thinking of me! You are a grinder too? What a bad habit huh. And I do it all through the night, especially when under stress or having my nightly nightmares, which happen just about every night. I was told by one dentist that if I keep on grinding my jaw would completely separate from my neck and I would be semi paralyzed. I told that to another dentist and he said that was a gross exaggeration, and not going to happen. He actually started laughing. Of course I was fuming because imagine the stress that put on me. I know my bruxism is very severe seeing as how my teeth are breaking apart one by one. I wake up with my teeth aching and jaw hurting. It really sucks. How are you doing today hon?


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> HAHHA Angel!!!! LOL! Start auctioning off our DHS sperm in secret warehouses lol! xx
> 
> :rofl: Up for bid :spermy: ...German/Finnish donor 6'3", 215lbs, full head of sandy brown hair with green eyes. Can I get a starting bid?
> 
> Next up...Click to expand...

hubba hubba!! lol. You husband sounds handsome!! No wonder you can't keep your hands of him!! hehe. You both make a good looking couple. And will have beautiful babies together. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. 

My friends hubby posted a pic of her today on fb. It's the first pic I have seen if her pregnant. Her and I were due a month apart. So happy for her but it just gave me the sads :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say hi.
> 
> My friends hubby posted a pic of her today on fb. It's the first pic I have seen if her pregnant. Her and I were due a month apart. So happy for her but it just gave me the sads :(

Aww Amy :( . So sorry that made you sad and totally understandable. :hugs:
I hope you get your healthy LO soon hon. I want you to feel that beautiful baby grow inside of you and enjoy every part of your next pregnancy. I can't wait for all of us to experience it again, and one day have a new thread about motherhood and share all the cute pics of our babies and even one day meet and have a reunion, that would be amazing!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jessica ~ I def used to grind my teeth at night. Rarely happens now...I used to wake with headaches. I will put my guard in if I've had a stressful day as a precaution. Years ago I cracked a molar, which lead to a root canal, which lead to a sexy night guard! :haha: I hope your appointment goes well and provides you with relief! Crazy how genetics play a role in our dental health! And the nightmares, no wonder you grind your teeth and suffer with insomnia :hugs:
> 
> Fx you and your girls are having a good weekend. And double crossed for a speedy stress-free tww! :dust:

Angel, how did you kick the habit? I want to stop doing this so badly. My little 6 year old does it too! Poor thing! I do think she has better teeth genetics than me though. My husband gets lazy to floss at times I take even better care of my teeth and he has no teeth issues. He has strong teeth, I call him shark teeth. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you lovely ladies are having a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hugs Amy , im kind of the same, my sisters best friend was only a week behind me and shes put her 20 weeks scan picture up on fb that i should have had the week before her, she was considerate in a way because she restricted my access to her posts so that i didnt have to see but my sister mentioned it and i told her best friend thats its okay and id like to see it , it hurt but i didnt want her thinking i wasnt happy for her cos i am...

hope youre all okay, im having a lazy weekend doing washing now ive figured the washing machine out, its one of those bloody eco ones though and only washes in cold water so i have to pour bottles of hot water into it just so it cleans my washing!

xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks tash and jess :hugs: I hope we are all there soon together too!! Xoxoxo


----------



## TTCSecrets

well, my ff has decided that instead of ovulating cd17 its changed its mind and said i od on cd11 like normal :S so im currently either 8dpo or 3dpo haha! with no idea when af is due! Confused! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh no! Lol I haven't used ff so I have no idea how it works :(

I would bd every other day to be on the safe side. That's what we are doing. I am 4dpo and got my pos opk on wed so we bd wed, Thursday, and Friday. Skipped yesterday because I fell asleep but bding tonight. Lots of sticky dust to you Hun!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

lots of sticky dust to you to! We bd every other night ish, either way we bd at the right time, but my ff has just decided i cold be either 8dpo or 3, i was like :/ WHAT?! Like why not just say it has no idea, why give me two different dates haha! GOnna start testing next week and if not wait fo af i think, gosh its doing my head in so much xxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies all this talk about grinding bad dreams ppl around our due dates posting scan pics and baby pics :hug: I hope your all okay. That nightgaurd angel is talking about is good! Can be pricey though. It goes on ur top 4,6 teeth depending on ur dentist and there lab. Its durable to since u wont be able to grind on ur molar area like u would with a traditional mouthgaurd def worth it. Amy I hope ur okay sweety I know its hard to see posts of others around u having babys but u will have yours. :hugs: natasha sounds like a waiting game perhaps u ovulated when u thought. The tww is horrible but worth it once u,get ur positive hpt. Angel as for ovulating keep poas sweety! I pray all this medical help works and this is it. Hoping dh is home before o. Hes coming home soon now isnt he? :dust: Jessica :hugs: I hope u are okay sweety! :dust: bethany hi! Hope ur having a good weekend!! & loving ur new apartment! maybe ur new apt will bring u along some sticky vibes this cycle :dust: Laura how are you? Thinking of you and ur sweet LO!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> lots of sticky dust to you to! We bd every other night ish, either way we bd at the right time, but my ff has just decided i cold be either 8dpo or 3, i was like :/ WHAT?! Like why not just say it has no idea, why give me two different dates haha! GOnna start testing next week and if not wait fo af i think, gosh its doing my head in so much xxx

Oh yay! I just saw on your ticker that you and I should be testing around the same time :hugs:

Hi Jen, how are you Hun?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i was palying catch up xxx
aeries hope ur holding up ok hon, i had 2 weeks and 3 scans before they decided i def had mmc , the few weeks were awfull, big hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
take it easy on urself for a while chick , its an awfull time for awhile xxxx
but it does get better i promise xxxxx

angel hope ur timing works out for DH but if not hope those docs hit the spot and get u ur bfp :) xxx
ur hubby sounds hot :) girls r right ye wil have gorg babies xxx

jen how u feeling hon? all good i hope xxx

amy how was ur weekend ?

how u settled into ur new home tasha?

horsey hi babe, 

bethany enjoy christening ur new home , ha ha xx

jessica, hope u can get that mouth guard and that will help u xxx
also would u try maybe herbal sleep remedy r maybe relaxation cd before bed to get some sleep xxx

hope im not missin anyone, if i am im very sorry, as usual im sicky and tired :)
i was at a wedding yest, a friend of OHs from work, it was in a castle , it was very cool venue. if i decide i am gonna get married would like somewhere like that , it was really different and beautifull venue. :) it was really more a huge stately house with turrets but the inside was very castly :) 
i had a lovey weekend, despite fighting sickness most of the time. :)
i must admit iw a sup in the room in bed at 10 :blush: :) party animal :)
but i still enjoyed the weekend :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen, thankyou..

And yeah amy we will be testing at same time!! FX for both our BFPS!!!! Baby Dust xxx

Laura im all settled in now and back to TTC taking over my brain!!! How are u and bump?? Doing well?? xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

we r def gettin more bfps this month. :) hopefully for all xxxxxxxxx
we can rename our thread 'the rainbows' :) 
im fine chick, sick and tired nearly all the time, but il take it if it means alls ok :) 
( u should hear my burps, morto, i normally dont ever do it in public but i have no choice at the mo :blush: )
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad youre okay though Laur's, good to hear :) I will be when either BFP or AF arrive, especially since i have got the hang of charting etc, and now FF has decided i did ovulate on CD12 as i thought originally rather than CD17, unless it changes its mind again once i start putting my temps on lol! Just want it to happen now, i am so ready for a BFP, trying to think of a different way to tell DH for when it happens but come to a blank i might google it lol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

it wil come soon for u honey xxxxxxxxx
fx for this month, if it is ur already 3 weeks prego :) 
xxxxx
how aboout getting a teddy bear with daddy on it :)
i was so excited i just blurted it out, didnt do anything elaborate r anything :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha! Would someone look at my chart? Ive only just started getting used to it myself though so no worries if not lol! I just cant work out if im 8dpo or 3dpo, so im thinking i should go by the 3dpo to save myself heartbreak at bfns if u no what i mean? But also, i think AF should be here by Wednesday so i might just wait til then and then use a frer or something, if not, ive ordered a new diary to keep track of everything :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i have never done temps hon so i would useless to u with the chart, soz. xx
its really hard to know alright hon cos ur last af was early as well so then u dont know af would come on time for last af or af before. 
should come on time for ur last af but its so hard to know, 
is this ur 2nd cycle after loss? 
i got good few bfns this cycle cos i had loads of strips so i just worked away even though i knew it was too early but they didnt get me down cos i kept in my head, its too early im just testing in case :) but if bfns would get u down try and put off if u can xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i will try to put off testing for a few days, try n hold it out til end of this week cos by then af should be here..
im not sure, had dandc on august 17, bled for a few days, had af 10th september, and then af 2nd october, so unsure if its 2nd cycle or 3rd :/ xx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah ur prob better off holding out til then if u can, i know its really hard to do though xxx fx for u xxxxxxx
its 3rd cycle i think isnt it, hope 3 is a charm xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Natasha I don't know anything about the charts! I thought your temp is supposed to continue to rise after O because of the presence of progesterone. I was reading on triphasic patterns (another rise in temp) that are usually signs of implantation and pregnancy...I say keep charting! 

Laura...burping too funny! Blame it on the baby! This is one time on your life it's acceptable to not be lady-like!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Not trying to rush the days, but I am looking forward to Thanksgiving! My sister and I are gearing up for our Black Friday plan of attack! 

https://www.picgifs.com/animal-graphics/animal-graphics/turkey/animal-graphics-turkey-657113.gif


----------



## lilesMom

angel i do blame it on the baby but most people still dont know im pregnant so some people just think ive become gross :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura! Blame it on indigestion! In the meantime, I can't wait until you get to shout it from the rooftops! 

:dust: <3 :dust: <3 :dust:


----------



## jen435

Agree with Angel! :) Laura it feels good to finally announce pregnancy again. I had to my friends caught on since i wasnt doing alot and my house wasnt in order. So the word is out. All well. Youll be doing it next. 

Amy Hi! Im okay cant complain just exhausted sleeping a whole lot and nausea with no appitate but i feel more alive when i force myself to eat after i get over the fact of actually getting it down. How are you? 7 days yay!! I cant wait to see some bfps on this thread again!

Natasha looks like you Ovulated cd 17 least its my guess from when i used to chart. Its hard for FF to predict or even someone else to without 3 monthes of consistant charting. I hope you dont have to do that though. I hope this is your month. I would go with 3dpo. I know not what you want to hear but its what i see on your chart. I am anxious for all our testers soon!

Angel you crack me up about black friday! LOL love it! Thats awesome you and your sister have a plan of attack! :) I prefer to do all my shopping before the mad rush i think the sales are much better and keep my reciepts just incase a better deal comes along. But it hardly ever does. I worked black friday way too much to actually go out in it now. Watch ill be telling you 3 yrs from now im going to the be running out for a good deal on toys! Oh I for see it in my future.

Bethany Hi!! I second what Laura said! Hope your enjoying BD in new appt! We miss you!

I feel like im forgetting someone... If I am sorry

:dust: Ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad you were able to tell your friends Jen. I imagine everyone is excited for you and your DH. Any new pics of your bump? Hope you get through the long days this week without harm. :hugs: And Black Friday always has the best deals on toys and electronics! My sister and I do it now because we get to hang out all night...the frenzy is addictive!

G'night ladies! Fx for those BFPs this week! :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning all! Yeah im gonna go with the 4dpo, and just hope af doesnt show her ugly face now for another 9 months XD

Jen so happy for you

Laura haha burping, too funny, blame it on the baby, i cant wait til i start getting all these gross pregnancy habits hehe

Angel hope you are well!

Bethany you too how are you doing?

Amy what brand are u using to test with this week , FRERS? I still need to buy some but i keep thinking if i go out and buy them now ill jinx myself :| I might just wait til my AF is a month late haha id never be able to hold out that long lol!

Im hoping i dont have to chart much longer, not very nice when i get up in the morning and i have to stick a thermometer in my mouth before i can give dh a kiss haha 

Work soon. bleurgh..

Love u all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning! I did use those the last two cycles and when I got pg but I was poas like crazy so last month I ordered some cheapies that angel recommended so I'm going to use those first. Once I get a bfp I will use a fr to confirm :)


----------



## mommylov

Back to the grind this morning... boo. I agree with Jen, I want to be a stay at home mom already too! :( How are you ladies doing? I hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend! 

Officially in the TWW now :) .. bd last night just incase. O last wed and bd wed, thurs, and fri, no bd sat, and then bd last night. Last month I didnt use an OPK and I think we stopped bd too soon so this time I hope it did the trick! fx

Lots od daily sticky :dust: to you lovlies!


----------



## mommylov

:-=


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for our ladies in the tww! 

Amy ~ one more day without colleaguezilla, enjoy it! 

Went to the Dr today and my cycle days are def off! By CD10 standards my lining is too thin and follie not big enough. Couple that with my estrogen levels and I'm more than likely on CD8. I can accept that, as long as things are still gearing up for O! I go back Thursday to see how things are progressing. Really looks like DH is going to be here for baby making! :bunny: <~~~does anyone else hear, ba bam chicka wow wow when you see this? Haha!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Yay for our ladies in the tww!
> 
> Amy ~ one more day without colleaguezilla, enjoy it!
> 
> Went to the Dr today and my cycle days are def off! By CD10 standards my lining is too thin and follie not big enough. Couple that with my estrogen levels and I'm more than likely on CD8. I can accept that, as long as things are still gearing up for O! I go back Thursday to see how things are progressing. Really looks like DH is going to be here for baby making! :bunny: <~~~does anyone else hear, ba bam chicka wow wow when you see this? Haha!

:rofl: I totally hear it! YAY! I am so glad dh will be back in time and that you got some answers from the dr. Who wouldve ever thought so much would go into trying to get preggers!!?!?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Angel's rambling: I am thankful for having the RE holding my hand. I asked her if my wonky Cycle #2 could be a result of the D&C and she said, "it is just a coincidence." Then told me, "as we _near_ the _end_ of our cycles, we start to notice these subtle changes and prolonged differences." She said "near" and "end" with finality, like I'm nearing the _M word_ I don't dare to type the _M word_ because it is too dreadful of a word, one only our Mother's and grandmother's know because it stops periods, cause hot flashes, night sweats, mood swings and weight gain. I digress, the point is how do all of us, from different countries and of all ages, have similar stories about our 2nd AF? I need to do some clinical research on this...it isn't adding up. :book: In the meantime, I am thankful to have a cycle and that there were some follies still trying to help my old ass conceive! (Note I use "old ass" in jest! Haha!) Guess I'll know more Thursday! 

So when are you ladies testing? :test:

Addition: And Amy, yeah getting pregnant can consume a person!


----------



## mommylov

haha you are NOT old [-X!!!!! There are sooo many women our age and older who have had healthy, beautiful LO's :baby:! Our rainbows are coming.. I know it :thumbup:! You are too young to even be put in that category with all the others that are going through the big M :saywhat:. Colleguezilla (I think) is going through it :jo:. You are NOT.. youre just not [-(! I wont even entertain what your nurse said.. I just wont :ignore:

My ticker says I can test in 6 days but is that right? I just O last wed.. I guess that could be but Im soooo trying my best to not get my hopes up.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Amy! My DH said women near the end of their cycles for YEARS! M-word has stages and the fact that I still ovulate is a sign that the end is far from near. The Dr explaining why I spotted for a week before AF was bupkis! Genetically speaking my Mom is 60 and just now in periM-word. :haha: We want M-word :devil: to stay away as much as, and maybe more than :witch:

Hi Natasha. Saw a spider :grr: and it made me think of you and your last attempt at TTC!

Amy you O'ed on Wed, so you're 5dpo today?


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks Amy! My DH said women near the end of their cycles for YEARS! M-word has stages and the fact that I still ovulate is a sign that the end is far from near. The Dr explaining why I spotted for a week before AF was bupkis! Genetically speaking my Mom is 60 and just now in periM-word. :haha: We want M-word :devil: to stay away as much as, and maybe more than :witch:
> 
> Hi Natasha. Saw a spider :grr: and it made me think of you and your last attempt at TTC!
> 
> Amy you O'ed on Wed, so you're 5dpo today?

lol, I agree with your DH!!

Yes ma'am! I had been testing with FR Digital OPK once a day and had pain last wed on my lower right side. Took my test that night and got my + so Im pretty sure I actually O. I thought those things were suppose to detect a surge BEFORE but it didnt the night before. Maybe my surge happened in the middle of the night or early morning so it detected it when I got home. :shrug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Angel! So are u in 2ww or af or? xx
Youre not old at all! Do NOT speak of the M word!!
You mean how the second AF was awful, early, and unecessary lol! I hear what u mean!!
Im currently 4dpo i think so testing in about 10 days, around the start of November when AF will be due, unless she rears her ugly face a week early like last time! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:
Amy, they detect the surge...sometimes on the peak up and sometimes on the peak down, that's why I'll often get 2 days worth of positives. I imagine yours caught it on the way down, so your BDing was über precise! 

Tash, that is EXACTLY what I meant about the 2nd AF! I admire Dr's, but not all of us are textbook!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i even went back to doctor today and i told him over n over again i dont feel right and all he kept saying was its normal, and i just sat there and said how can anything be the norm when we are all so different? he just gave manti biotics and sent me on my way :S Yet im sat here with so much pressure in my abdomen its unreal, tbh il actually be glad if af turns up so at least theres an explanation for the discomfort, proving that sometimes doctors arent brilliant and that we know more about our own body than they do..

I feel really emotional as well because my mum has found a lump in her breast and has to go for a biopsy next week and she keeps saying shes ok and doesnt need anyone with her but i just want to be tehre for her :( Im really worried actually, i know we dont get on all the time but shes my mum, i have ALOT more respect for her since being pregnant, i had respect anyway but i didnt actually realise what women go through to have babies until now...

Angel are u in tww or af? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I can't wait to try again! I want to go ahead and get those swimmers in there ready to pounce!
DH: You sound like you're planning a tactical assault mission...
Angel: (ahaa moment) Now you get it! Care to assist in the strategy? :haha:

Tash, I think I'm on CD7.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i keep switching between being excited day to day about the possibilities and being annoyed that is hasnt happened yet xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha. Sorry about your Mom! :hugs: Such a scary time for you all I imagine. I'll add her to my prayers! And the Dr just gave you an antibiotic? Is it safe for pregnancy? Are you running a fever?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just reread :hug: is the pressure the same as the other day when you felt O pains? What makes it so much harder is you can't take anything for the pain really...I think Tylenol is ok.


----------



## TTCSecrets

im waiting for af now, feel out this month with all the pain etc... Just want to be back to normal if i remember what that is, you know its funny.. I bled non stop for 92 days before i got pregnant, i hated it, hated the sight of AF, but now, shes what i look forward t all month :( xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah the pressure is the same, but on the right side now rather than left :( xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I keep missing your posts!
Well im not taking the biotics because i think he was just clutching at straws because he couldnt be bothered


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm so sorry you are in such pain. I hope it eases up for you! And 92 days of bleeding? How uncomfortable! If you figure normal out, can you tell me about it!?! I miss normal too!

PS if you start running a fever, take the antibiotics!


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAha if i find out i will tell u what normal is hhaha! Well . Hopefully the only normal things we will be talking about soon are if its normal for babies to make these sounds haha!

xx


----------



## mommylov

awww Natasha, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I too will keep her in my prayers hun xoxo

As for the pain, I too was in so much pain that I had to take something. Since we were trying, I was scared to take something but remembered that (Like Angel said) Tylenol was ok so thats what I took and it took the edge off. I truely hope everything is ok and that one way or another (Whether it be af showing or a BFP) that you are able to find out whats going on. :hug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

ill have to find some of that amy.
I know im just so worried about my mum :( She so strong all the time but i just wanna cuddle her and she keeps saying not to fuss and not to tell my gramma cos its her birthday tomorrow, but i just think she needs all the family she can get, im hoping its something of nothing but keep expectig the worst :(

And i feel selfish for ttc when mums going through it :( hope ur all okay xxx


----------



## mommylov

I wish I could say something that would make you not worry. Dont feel selfish in the least... "Life happens" and you cant put everything on hold every time somethinG happens. Plus, its going to be great once your mom goes in, gets checked and everything is fine and she is clear and you will have a lo in the oven. Thinking happy thoughts for you!


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks girls your prayers mean alot. WEll, i have been busy making my grammas birthday card ready for tomorrow, except ive put that many stick on flowers on and bows and glitter it wont fit in the envelope :/ MUAHAHA never mind, ill wrap it in tissued paper or something creative lol! I think now the soaps have finished im going to go and run myself a bath and get myself to bed, dont know what to do with myself and with the pain anymore , hope youre all doing well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel that M Bi**h is not allowed near u for yrs and yrs. u r way too young. xxxx
it is a bit weird that every single one of us have had weird afs for a few cycles after d and e , yet docs reckon no connection, um......................................
are u pondering what im pondering, ur doc is talking out of his/her ass :) 

natasha hope ur mom is ok honey xxx i know its very worrying but odds r in her favour xxxxxxxxxxx my dad got cancer in his ear before and we all were so freaked, but he is perfect, he just got the lump removed and alls good :) 
and ur mom prob just has a cyst, 99 times out of a hundred its just a harmless growth xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy how u doin hon? hurray for testing soon xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Laura! You and LO doing alright? I totally agree, my Dr was waaayyy off. She should've admitted she didn't know what was going on. My hormones matched up beautifully, which obviously means not heading toward M :devil: Funny how her follow-up call was, let's check again Thursday and get DH home to get you pregnant! I'm not done yet...


----------



## xoxo4angel

You're up kind of late, right?


----------



## lilesMom

yeah babe its 20 to 1 , ive gotten into bad habit of up late ad sleep late, i must get back to normal routine soon xx
how u doin without OH , u ok? xx


----------



## lilesMom

i booked another scan for sat and im actually looking forward to this one :)


----------



## lilesMom

i off to bed, its past bubs bed time :) xxxx nt


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Laura...My Mom called and I couldn't get off the phone. Sleep tight! Chat tomorrow. xoxo


----------



## Storked

Sending :dust: and sticky thoughts to each and every one of you lovely ladies :flower:
Things are hectic with the move but I will be back and catch up with each of you as soon as I can.

Love you all :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Sending :dust: and sticky thoughts to each and every one of you lovely ladies :flower:
> Things are hectic with the move but I will be back and catch up with each of you as soon as I can.
> 
> Love you all :kiss:

We miss you Bethany! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natasha, I will be praying for your mom. I have naturally lumpy breasts so I have to be careful myself, my mom is like this too. Praying that it is just a benign cyst or just a harmless lump in her breast. True, the odds are very much in your mother's favor! And good thing she caught the lump early. And how sweet for you to make your grandmother a card. It is so thoughtful and I know how grandmas love homemade cards and neat things like that. Take care hon. Oh and I am also on tww like you. I supposedly oved like last Thursday. But I doubt I will get pregnant this month, with the whole tooth ordeal and medicines, but you never know. Good luck on your tww!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, no words to describe how annoying and untrue your doctors words were. I could understand if you were like 10 years older or something. You are only barely 37. I am only 4 years away from you. Gosh, doctors can say some of the most insensitive things. Many women are starting to have kids at your age. And you said it, your mother is reaching peri-menopause at age 60. Genetics have A LOT to do with when you start your period and when you go through menopause. And you my dear have good genetics. My mom started going through menopause much sooner, in her mid to late 40s I believe. Maybe I should start getting worried. That's part of the reason I want to have 1 or 2 more kids soon, because I remember she was going through menopause in her 40s.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just popping in to say hello and send daily :dust: to you girls.

Hi and miss you Bethany!!! xoxo

No colleguezilla today.. she text me this morning saying she got delayed and then had a hard time getting a flight from LA to Denver. Said she has a new attitude and had a great time so maybe things will be different! :) To be continued... lol

Hope you all are having a wonderful day! :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi amy how u doin hon? hurray for testing soon xxxxx

Thanks hun! excited and scared... again! lol Did what we could this time so I hope it all worked out. If we dont fall this month, then I might think about seeing a specialist too or something. :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry Laura...My Mom called and I couldn't get off the phone. Sleep tight! Chat tomorrow. xoxo

no probs chick, i was late answering u too cos i was googling stuff :)
hope ye had a nice chat xx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Sending :dust: and sticky thoughts to each and every one of you lovely ladies :flower:
> Things are hectic with the move but I will be back and catch up with each of you as soon as I can.
> 
> Love you all :kiss:

glad its goin well sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> hi amy how u doin hon? hurray for testing soon xxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun! excited and scared... again! lol Did what we could this time so I hope it all worked out. If we dont fall this month, then I might think about seeing a specialist too or something. :shrug:Click to expand...

its so early honey, i wouldnt think u would need help for a long time, xxx
fx its a moot point cos u get ur bfp xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
but i know how worrying it is after d and e cos we all were afraid things wouldnt be normal for us xxxxxxxx loves ya xxxx
hopefully colleaguezilla really has new attitude, maybe she has , would be great :) means she realises she had bad attitude anyway which is a good start


----------



## lilesMom

im goin to a relaxation class tonight, my sis runs um, she gave me a present of it 
really looking forward to it :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura :hugs:

Ohh nice, what kind of a class is it?


----------



## lilesMom

its guided meditation :) to help u relax and manage stress :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh that sounds wonderful! I hope you enjoy that!


----------



## mommylov

I think I need that! haha I was just talking with someone at work and I hate it here. I love what I do and all but I just hate the management and some of the people here. They are little gossipers and just like to create drama. I hate working in a place like that.

I think we lost Danni :(


----------



## lilesMom

my work is the exact same hon, its full of negative people and pure drama queens. 
i dont mind my work either when i m on with nice people i have a lovely day but there is too much hassle in there and no need for 99% of it. its very frustrating cos they ruin the workplace for every1 then. thats main reason i want out of my place, i cant hack the uneccesary drama and bitching anymore its not me and it drags me down some days :) im normally a happy person but my work place makes me bitter some days. 

yeah i think danni is gone fro a while, i dont blame her though cos it would prob make her miserable to stay here if not ttc, xxxxxx
if ur lurking , we love u danni xxx
sorry rely is late, im tryin to decide on flu jab or no. i was reading arguments for and against, god people get heated over it :)


----------



## mommylov

totally.. why cant people just mind thier own business and do thier work.. so annoying. The worse part is that management is the ultimate offender. Right now, our manager is in her office talking to this one girl (The ONLY girl she really talks to) with her door shut. They have been in there for almost an hour. They have been caught gossiping on many occassions in the hallway. This girl wants to be a supervisor and everyone here is against it. Some people have already left because of her. I think she is a huge brown noser and our manager just buys into it. Its a very uncomfortable feeling and if something doesnt change soon, then Im going to leave. I dont want to stress and lose another child.

Re the flu shot... I have only gotten it once and it made me sicker than a dog. I know they inject a dead virus in you so they say that you cant get sick but I sure did and sick like I have never been sick before. I would maybe talk to your dr and see what they say.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah our bosses r just as bad as my colleagues, its bad when even the mgt r in on the gossiping. gossip has spread around our work that only the office/mgt had known, talk about unprofessional. some of our mgt used to work out on the floor with us u see, so its too mixed up. we also have really high percentage of women so not good :) im hoping the redundancy package they keep promising comes out soon and i never have to go back, i do want to work cos i like working ,just not there. 

yeah that happend my dad too before with flu shot, im kinda thinking i wont, cos i have had swine flu and regular flu twice in my life so i reckon i must have some immunity to them then already. and if a new strain appears it wont have been in the vacine anyway.


----------



## mommylov

Same problem here too.. all women exceppt for my supervisor but he is a little b***h too and is one of the worst gossips here! They keep hiring people to replace those that leave and I keep hoping its a man but that dingle douche keeps hiring women. I think he knows that any man coming in here would be better than him!

You could be right hun... if you think its a good idea then go for it! I hate needles :(


----------



## lilesMom

no im thinking i wont get it :) and keep my fx :)


----------



## lilesMom

we have a few men but htey have all been turned into women by now :)
those who dont turn end up leaving :)


----------



## mommylov

lol same here!


----------



## lilesMom

i better go get ready for my class, :) 
thats what i hate about late classes, im always just gettin settled on my couch :) 
it will be lovely though i think ;)


----------



## mommylov

heheh, enjoy!


----------



## TTCSecrets

aaronswoman79 said:


> Natasha, I will be praying for your mom. I have naturally lumpy breasts so I have to be careful myself, my mom is like this too. Praying that it is just a benign cyst or just a harmless lump in her breast. True, the odds are very much in your mother's favor! And good thing she caught the lump early. And how sweet for you to make your grandmother a card. It is so thoughtful and I know how grandmas love homemade cards and neat things like that. Take care hon. Oh and I am also on tww like you. I supposedly oved like last Thursday. But I doubt I will get pregnant this month, with the whole tooth ordeal and medicines, but you never know. Good luck on your tww!

We ovulated at the same time! FF says i did on Thursday too XD When are you testing? Test buddies!

I feel out this month, i have no symptoms apart from pain, apart from that, NADA, so i think im out, and i have no idea when AF is due but guess its just a waiting game! 


Laura glad everythings going okay xx

Bethany hope the move is going okay and come back soon! xx

How are the rest of you girlies? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww dont say that ... youre not out until the :witch: comes! I O'd on wed and too have no pain or anything yet :shrug: but from what I remember, I didnt get sore :holly: until after I got my :bfp: so hang in there. Our bodies are bound to be all wacky considering what they have been through. If crack heads can not only get pregnant, but go on to have healthy babies.. so can we! :thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

i'm so moody im banning myself from typing any more today!

:dust: to all who need it!


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: Horsey... whats wrong hun??? How have you been?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls! How you doing? Natasha, it is probably way to early to feel symptoms, hoping you get your bfp this cycle. Afm I did something really stupid yesterday and feel like a total idiot. I went to the dentist to get my tooth extracted, after I signed all of the papers and had my mouth numbed the dental assistant came in an told me I needed to take 800 mg of Ibuprofen for the swelling to go down before the extraction. I told her me and my husband were ttc, and she said that one dosage of the Ibuprofen wouldn't affect anything. I took it because I believed her, and came home to research and found out that it could affect everything. :( Especially the time I took it, probably right after oving!! I am so angry at myself. I hope to God I don't get pregnant this time around. Or else I am going to be scared to death that I will end up mc again!! :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

In a bit of a rush...just dropping by to say hi ladies! Hope you all are well! :dust:

DH is such a doll...missing him like mad! 4 nights left! (Is that pic posting upside down? HAHAHAA! Technology wins again!)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

Trying this again! Ughh...I'll be back!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

angel ur flowers r just gorgeous hurray for DH :)

horsey :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx and 
lots o :dust: xxxxxxxxx

tasha u r not out , repeat after me, u r not out xxx :hugs:
rol on bfp, stil way too early , some people dont know they r preg for months so obvs not every1 gets symptoms :) or else they r really silly :) 

amy for bfp , woo hooo :) 

jessica its so early ur bub wont have implanted yet so i reckon it wil have cleared ur system before u do implant and u be fine xxxxxxx
my sis on her first baby, wasnt trying and didnt know she was preg , she went to a music festival and drank for 3 days, he is now a perfect healthy 2 yr old. one dose of ibuprofen be ok xxxx

ive gotten giddy after that class, was lovely :) lovely :)


----------



## mommylov

I agree, a little advil wont hurt hun xoo

Angel, love the flowers!!!!!

Keeping my fingers crossed Laura.. Im so scared this wont work and I will feel even more defeated. Last month, I kind of chalked it up to "I didnt use anything like an OPK to help so we shouldve just bd longer". This month, pleanty of bd and used an OPK so if I dont fall... I dont know what to say. :(

So glad you enjoyed your class!!! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

amy i really think u will soon. but having said that u still might not straight away, dont put too much pressure on urself , xxx
u saw me , i got straight away this time , but first time it was third month, so no matter how fertile u r , sometimes things just dont line up right, better to wait amonth than have an unhealthy baby xxxxx
not tryin to be tough r anything but i just dont want u to feel awful if it doesnt happen xxxxxxxxx but no reason why it cant xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> angel ur flowers r just gorgeous hurray for DH :)
> 
> horsey :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx and
> lots o :dust: xxxxxxxxx
> 
> tasha u r not out , repeat after me, u r not out xxx :hugs:
> rol on bfp, stil way too early , some people dont know they r preg for months so obvs not every1 gets symptoms :) or else they r really silly :)
> 
> amy for bfp , woo hooo :)
> 
> jessica its so early ur bub wont have implanted yet so i reckon it wil have cleared ur system before u do implant and u be fine xxxxxxx
> my sis on her first baby, wasnt trying and didnt know she was preg , she went to a music festival and drank for 3 days, he is now a perfect healthy 2 yr old. one dose of ibuprofen be ok xxxx
> 
> ive gotten giddy after that class, was lovely :) lovely :)

Thanks laura! Unfortunately I am still scared I did harm. But I appreciate your positive feedback. I just feel so paranoid since the miscarriage. I feel like I won't ever be able to get pregnant again. Like I have some permanent damage to my uterus. Especially because I get pretty sharp cramping for a couple of days during ov time.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I agree, a little advil wont hurt hun xoo
> 
> Angel, love the flowers!!!!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed Laura.. Im so scared this wont work and I will feel even more defeated. Last month, I kind of chalked it up to "I didnt use anything like an OPK to help so we shouldve just bd longer". This month, pleanty of bd and used an OPK so if I dont fall... I dont know what to say. :(
> 
> So glad you enjoyed your class!!! xoxo

Amy, I feel the same as you with all the fears. I have a feeling you are going to get your bfp soon though, you covered all of your bases. I am actually hoping I don't get my bfp this month because of the Ibuprofen I took. I hate living in fear, and its so hard to let go of this fear, especially because now I get cramping in my abdomen around time of ov every month now. I never ever got this before. I am worried my uterus is all screwed up now. :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura :hugs:

Thanks Jess and as far as the pain in the uterus, I never had that before wither when o came so I totally understand. I think in. Time it will get batter and we just have to do what we are doing now and that's just being there for one another. :hugs: I really do think if you fall pg that you and your lo will be a-ok. :hugs:

So I didn't feel well tonight and actually threw up a little. I haven't done that since I was pregnant but I think it's too early for that this time so maybe it was just something I ate. Still keeping my fingers crossed though. :)

Off to bed for me, Gnight wonderful ladies! :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Jess and as far as the pain in the uterus, I never had that before wither when o came so I totally understand. I think in. Time it will get batter and we just have to do what we are doing now and that's just being there for one another. :hugs: I really do think if you fall pg that you and your lo will be a-ok. :hugs:
> 
> So I didn't feel well tonight and actually threw up a little. I haven't done that since I was pregnant but I think it's too early for that this time so maybe it was just something I ate. Still keeping my fingers crossed though. :)
> 
> Off to bed for me, Gnight wonderful ladies! :dust:

Goodnight Amy!! fx that the throwing up is an early pregnancy symptom!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel the floweres are lovely!

Laura thankyou, I AM NOT OUT LOL! 

Jess i know exactly what u mean with ov pains, with how painful they were im sure this isthe first cycle ive ovulated since d and c, they were horrid pains.

amy fingers crossed for your bfp! Im hoping all of our bfps come this month, and ive finally figured out how im going to tell dh when i get pregnant!!!

So heres the plan, when i do get pregnant ( not if,but when ) im going to order him a bag of custom made m n m's that are pink and blue and say baby#2 on them :) he loves m and m's...lets just hope he doesnt eat them all without realising what they say and the fact they are all blue and pink XD

Hope youre all okay, im just getting ready for work, well no, i should be, but im leaving u guys messages heheh xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Laura, had to pop in and tell you that my co-worker finally made it back and of all the places she went to, she is telling everyone that Ireland was amazing. She said that the people there are just incredible and I was like "Um I know! You have to meet my friend Laura!!!". She came back with a completly different attitude. Maybe she really needed this vacation but she gives credit to Ireland for her new found self. Makes me want to come out there even sooner!!!! She went to Ireland, Italy and London. Said that she made a wish for me at the Trevi fountain and also rubbed the fertility statue for me which I thought was so sweet. This is the girl I met when I first got here and I feel like maybe this trip has finally gotten her out of colleguezilla mode and back to her normal self! :)

Hope you ladies are having a wonderful day and daily dust to all!!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Its so quiet in here.....:-=


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know where have all the ladies gone?!?!

Glad colleaguezilla is behaving and changing her attitude :) xx


----------



## mommylov

She totally did!

I know, its like crickets in here!

How are you hun?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah im fine, really really bloated and my boobs wont stop itching, thought it might be washing powder but its the same i always use :( AF stay away i know youre trying to get me!!

How are u xxx


----------



## mommylov

Af, stay far far far away for us all!!!!!!!

Im doing ok, anxious and nervous lol I told dh that I want to poas tonight but I know its waaaaaaaaay to early for that. Im only 6dpo. Good thing Angel told me to order the cheapies from Amazon which I did! So I have 25 of those to pee on and then 2 digital ones to confirm in the event I get a + cheapy :)

We are going to be testing at the same time! Its going to be a big week with all of us joing Laura and Jen <3

As for the itchy bb, I dont know what that could be. I know here the weather has changed and we might be getting a touch of snow tonight. Usually when it gets cold, my skin gets super dry and I get ischy bb too if I dont put enough lotion on.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> []
> 
> Thanks laura! Unfortunately I am still scared I did harm. But I appreciate your positive feedback. I just feel so paranoid since the miscarriage. I feel like I won't ever be able to get pregnant again. Like I have some permanent damage to my uterus. Especially because I get pretty sharp cramping for a couple of days during ov time.

we nearly all had that sweetie, i never ever had Ov pain before and got it for 2 cycles after d and e . i took it as good sign that i was Ov :) xxx
i wish the docs would tell us these things to expect so we wouldnt be so scared xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura :hugs:
> 
> So I didn't feel well tonight and actually threw up a little. I haven't done that since I was pregnant but I think it's too early for that this time so maybe it was just something I ate. Still keeping my fingers crossed though. :)
> 
> Off to bed for me, Gnight wonderful ladies! :dust:

amy im gettin excited xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :baby:


----------



## lilesMom

natasha hope u get to use ur m and m s real soon xxxxxxxxx

aw amy thats really cool about ur colleague, i dont get where irelands magic is :) h aha maybe im too used to it :) it is very laid back, maybe thats it :) is ur city very busy? :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura me too..

Amy i actually feel like an idiot, dont know why i thought it possible to be honest, 6dpo, and i thought ill satisfy my poas addiction and pee on a hpt, it came up positive, with faint line, got so excited i turned the packet over to read the instructions to make sure i wasnt seeing things..And realised i peed on an opk instead of hpt, gutted was an official understatement :( FElt like an idiot so i sat and cried :( xxxx

Amy im so excited! I really am! CANT WAIT would be lovely if we got our bfps at same time, how many dpo wil u test xx


----------



## lilesMom

oh no natasha , i got excited by first half of ur message too and then i read on. 
stupid opks xxxxxxxxxxxx another few days honey and u will get it for real i hope xxx
i lit another candle for us all on monday, they do listen xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i tested repeatedly for my bfp, internet cheapies r fab :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> natasha hope u get to use ur m and m s real soon xxxxxxxxx
> 
> aw amy thats really cool about ur colleague, i dont get where irelands magic is :) h aha maybe im too used to it :) it is very laid back, maybe thats it :) is ur city very busy? :) xxx

Hi doll! How are you feeling?? 

Thanks for the pos :baby: wishes heheh

She said that they went to Kemare (sp?) and Dublin and 2 other places but Kemare was her fav


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Laura me too..
> 
> Amy i actually feel like an idiot, dont know why i thought it possible to be honest, 6dpo, and i thought ill satisfy my poas addiction and pee on a hpt, it came up positive, with faint line, got so excited i turned the packet over to read the instructions to make sure i wasnt seeing things..And realised i peed on an opk instead of hpt, gutted was an official understatement :( FElt like an idiot so i sat and cried :( xxxx
> 
> Amy im so excited! I really am! CANT WAIT would be lovely if we got our bfps at same time, how many dpo wil u test xx

Ohh no!!!! I was so excited too in the begining of your post!!! You will see that pos on a HPK soon hun!!! I cant wait either!!!! BUMP BUDDIES!!!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

kenmare id say babe in kerry :) hope she went to cork, :) thats where im from :) 
there r loads o lovely scenic places alright espeacially in kerry, clare and donegal :) cork has few nice spots too :) u wont be able to come for a bit though :) u cant fly for first tri :) xxxx
im so much more relaxed , its great. im listening to adele singin away while on comp :)
looking forward to scan sat, this is how i should have been all along :)
hope im not in for a let down again but im not allowed think like that anymore :)
im enjoying this bub and i intend to stay in this zone as long as i can , hope for the whole time :) xxxxxxxxxxx

hope ur ok natasha , what a yucky let down xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u wil get it soon sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura i lit a candle last night for us all too with my scan picture next to it <3
I hope our rainbow babise realise how much they are loved, even while they are not conceived yet,still in our bellies etc :) I know when my kids are old enough to understand ill tell them about a wonderful group of ladies who helped me get them :)

Amy yes bump buddies!!

Im okay, my chart has reverted back to me being 11 dpo :S but im going with 6 to not dissapoint myself further, but i really feel like af is on its way, judging by my judgements so far, i would imagine af will be here by tuesday, thursday at the latest next week, im going to hold out testing til then, not because i want to, but because i have no money AT ALL until payday next wednesday so i cant even afford to buy internet cheapies :( got like 80p in my account, thats making me feel sad because all i want is like 5 hpts to get me through the next few days until af due, typical money!!

Because my chart went al triphasic indicating an implantation dip its like WHOA MATE REWIND .. bloody thing!

Laurs hows bump? Amy how u doing , im just waiting for chris to make my hot water bottle and soup <3 xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aw thanks natasha, u r so right. im gonna do the same, im gonna tell them all about lile looking after um, even when they r quite small, i dont care who it makes uncomfortable, my new bub is gonna know my lile, they r siblings after all :) we all wish we could have both but i consider myself lucky now to have ever had her at all and i know she is always there for me :) thats why im feeling good today, i had a lile visit yest, i know some people wil think im crazy but i know they r real . i havent had one in a while :)
roll on the rainbows :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
oh no could u borrow like atenner r something, i think knowing u cant makes it worse. i have some in my bathroom, how long is post to UK?


----------



## lilesMom

and i meant who it makes uncomfortable in real life around my child not ye guys :) xxxxx i dont wanna make any of ye uncomfy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy, Jessica and Natasha so excited for you ladies! I'm still using my OPKs, hopefully at tomorrow's scan my follies will be bigger. My OPK is getting dark, so I'm def getting closer! I'd like for it to be positive Friday so DH and I have all weekend to BD!

Amy, yay for a better tempered colleaguezilla. Hope it lasts!

Natasha, I've read some women get itchy boobs as a sign of pregnancy? Fx for you!

Jessica, sorry about the O cramps. You def should take something because the pain can be counterproductive. Hope dental visit Monday did the trick for your tooth pain!

Bethany, hope the move is easing up and you are getting settled in! 

Jen, I think today is your long day...thinking of you and sending positive thoughts your way!

Laura, I hope you get a pic you can post this Saturday! 

Horsey, how's the Clomid treating you?

Think pink ladies, as in that strong pink second line on your HPT! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

whoops i have a pic from last time but its honestly not very clear, hopefully i get a better one sat xx
hurray for DH coming home :) x u must be all excited :)


----------



## lilesMom

im thinking pink for ye :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha, sorry about the OPK tricking you this morning! Hopefully it's a prelude for your BFP coming up!

Amy, certainly seems like you covered all bases! Fingers and toes crossed for you!

I want to go to Ireland! It's on my to-do list! And Norway for the aurora borealis!


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed again :) chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx
loves ye :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Very excited! Can't wait to attack him! I'm supposed to have a painter here finishing up my closet (yes, the never ending project!), but I might have to kick him out if he isn't done by the time my honey gets home! I do not intend to keep things PG-13 if ya know what I mean :bunny: (there's that ba bam chicka wow wow again)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel hurray for dh coming home!! LEts hope you have some nice follies in there tomorrow!! Hope your okay hun!

Laurs! Sorry my internet been playing up n didnt reply before you went bed, hope you sleep well!!! Yeah its the knowing i cant, i dont really have anyone to borrow money from, mums obviously going through some tough bits n she will worry if i ask to borrow money and she dont need to worry any more than she is, and my grammas birthday was yesterday so i dont really want to ask her to borrow money after her birthday, and chris is skint too as hes had to pay the rent and deposit and doesnt get paid from his job for another 7 days :(


HAHA ANGEL!! Everytime i see a rabbit or think of that advert i imagine u saying that bow chicka wow wow hahaha!!!!!! LAughing my socks off here!!

xxxxx Love u all xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Natasha! :hugs: Might be a blessing in disguise that you don't have a ton of test to fuel the poas addiction! Did you hear that OPKs can be +ve when preggers? Hmmm...


----------



## mommylov

Hi angel! Thanks did the well wishes, thinking pink!!! And yay for dh getting home!!! On my phone so no emoticons but bow chica wow wow! Lol

Night Laura!
Bethany, how's the move going???? Xoxo
Jen, hope you're lasting through your long day Hun!
Natasha, I agree in that it might be a blessing in disguise to not be able to poas. I just did on one I'd my cheapies and it was negative. Not surprised though, only 6dpo same as you ;)
Jessica, horsey and all that I've missed hope you're doing well!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you Natasha! :hugs: Might be a blessing in disguise that you don't have a ton of test to fuel the poas addiction! Did you hear that OPKs can be +ve when preggers? Hmmm...

Just done another OPK with SMU i have a pic of it at five minutes like the box said an its very positive, is it possible that i only geared up to ovulate and didnt and now im ovulating? Should i be BDing? Cos im too tired and bloated too lol! Maybe im not 6dpo and im just ovulating :/

FF has reverted back to me ovulating earlier and says im now 12dpo.. Wish it would make its mind up cos i will fall out with charting if not:(

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel hurray for dh coming home!! LEts hope you have some nice follies in there tomorrow!! Hope your okay hun!
> 
> Laurs! Sorry my internet been playing up n didnt reply before you went bed, hope you sleep well!!! Yeah its the knowing i cant, i dont really have anyone to borrow money from, mums obviously going through some tough bits n she will worry if i ask to borrow money and she dont need to worry any more than she is, and my grammas birthday was yesterday so i dont really want to ask her to borrow money after her birthday, and chris is skint too as hes had to pay the rent and deposit and doesnt get paid from his job for another 7 days :(
> 
> 
> HAHA ANGEL!! Everytime i see a rabbit or think of that advert i imagine u saying that bow chicka wow wow hahaha!!!!!! LAughing my socks off here!!
> 
> xxxxx Love u all xxxxx

i can post some to u if u Pm me ur address? they prob get there a bit faster than payday :) 
xxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Natasha! :hugs: Might be a blessing in disguise that you don't have a ton of test to fuel the poas addiction! Did you hear that OPKs can be +ve when preggers? Hmmm...
> 
> Just done another OPK with SMU i have a pic of it at five minutes like the box said an its very positive, is it possible that i only geared up to ovulate and didnt and now im ovulating? Should i be BDing? Cos im too tired and bloated too lol! Maybe im not 6dpo and im just ovulating :/
> 
> FF has reverted back to me ovulating earlier and says im now 12dpo.. Wish it would make its mind up cos i will fall out with charting if not:(
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

ooohhhh angel ir right it may be :baby: exciting :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies! 

Natasha, If the OPK is still +ve you should BD just in case! Your symptoms make me wonder though...12dpo, itchy boobs and bloating. I'm pleasantly confused for you! Fx! Get to BDing though to cover all bases!


----------



## TTCSecrets

im definitely going to pounce on dh when hes home ! Well the way im bloating and the back pain it will be more like an excorcist crawl onto him than a pounce XD xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

laura i tagged u in my opk post on facebook so only u and me can see it instead of the whole of my contact list lol , do u see what i mean? Blatant positive :/ DH COME HOME LOL X


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> im definitely going to pounce on dh when hes home ! Well the way im bloating and the back pain it will be more like an excorcist crawl onto him than a pounce XD xx

:rofl: You're a gimpy :bunny: Fx!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hahahahah *bow chicka wow wowwwwwww* loooooooooool xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hahahaa!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can you believe I am STILL waiting on the Dr? Currently in the ultrasound room...my appointment was at 8:45a, it's 10:00a. I'm sooo sleepy :sleep:


----------



## TTCSecrets

:o Angel thats a long tim waiting? What they telling u today? About your follies? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! :kiss:

You girls are too funny...:bunny:

Natasha, I think the itchy bb and bloating is a great sign too... Hmmm :thumbup:

Angel, that is a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG wait!!! Why the long wait? Did they forget about you in there??? :shrug:

Laura, hiya hun! :hugs:

Jen, getting worried about you... havent seen you in a couple days. I hope work isnt taking too much out of you! :hugs:

Bethany, I know youre busy with the move and unpacking and packing and all but hope youre doing ok.

Hi to everyone else!!! :wave:

It snowed a little last night and there are a few flurries this morning so it looks like a winter wonderland outside :cold:. Makes it so much harder to be here in this hell hole.. OOPS did I say that? heheh

Daily :dust: to you girls and hope everyone has a great day! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey amy! I left work early today cos i feel so tired its unreal !!

Just done a bit of light tidying got my jamas on and waiting for hot water to heat up so i can have a bath n relax before dh comes home XD

ive got a hpt here and ive held my pee in for hours n im still debating on whether to do it and be dissapointed :( yeah my nips have been itching :/ and last night when i went to bed, they didnt hurt to touch or pull but when i lay on my side it felt like it was hurting if that makes sense,i THINK af should be here by saturday, i have no idea though , god knows!

How are u ames xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats a point, i got dead annoyed earlier, i rang the number on the box of asda pregnancy tests earlier, and asked what the sensitivity of them were, and the lady said im sorry i dont understand what u mean, so i elaborated obviosuly, and she said well if u pee on it and its positive it means u are pregnant, if u pee on it and its negative u arent pregnant i was like :| Are u serious? I KNOW THAT i want to know what concentraion it is, and she then said, it depends on how much u pee on it?!?! I ended up hanging up on her and googling it :/ xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> hey amy! I left work early today cos i feel so tired its unreal !!
> 
> Just done a bit of light tidying got my jamas on and waiting for hot water to heat up so i can have a bath n relax before dh comes home XD
> 
> ive got a hpt here and ive held my pee in for hours n im still debating on whether to do it and be dissapointed :( yeah my nips have been itching :/ and last night when i went to bed, they didnt hurt to touch or pull but when i lay on my side it felt like it was hurting if that makes sense,i THINK af should be here by saturday, i have no idea though , god knows!
> 
> How are u ames xxxx

That sounds perfect!!!! :shower: All of your symptoms sound very promising too!!!! I cant wait for you to get your bfp!!!!!!!! I hear ya on wanting to poas.. I cant help the urge! Last night, I did on a cheapy and dh said "Well?" I responsed with "What, I knew it was going to be -... its too early" he said "Then why did you do it?" I said I needed a fix **taps wrist** lol. Im like Umm, theres a reason I ordered 25! lol FX for you hun!!!!!!! xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Thats a point, i got dead annoyed earlier, i rang the number on the box of asda pregnancy tests earlier, and asked what the sensitivity of them were, and the lady said im sorry i dont understand what u mean, so i elaborated obviosuly, and she said well if u pee on it and its positive it means u are pregnant, if u pee on it and its negative u arent pregnant i was like :| Are u serious? I KNOW THAT i want to know what concentraion it is, and she then said, it depends on how much u pee on it?!?! I ended up hanging up on her and googling it :/ xxx

OMG!!! What a lame-o! Youre like "Ummm Im talking 25 mIU, 20, 50...??" wow.. how does she work there!?!?

Dont know if you already got your answer but I found this list. Dont know how accurate it is though. I googles the first one that said 10 mIU and it wasnt true so idk... https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html


----------



## xoxo4angel

So my scan showed one follie measuring at 20mm and my lining was at 8.5! She said she thinks the LH will show in my blood today and my OPK should be positive tomorrow! The RE also told me the best time to test for LH with home OPKs is with FMU. She went on to say she never understood why the boxes tell you to test later in the day because after the main surge you'll get mini LH surges every 3 hours or so. Her words were, concentrated urine is not going to give you a false -ve, but there is no harm with a false +ve! Such interesting and conflicting information out there! 

Amy, snow! I hope the day goes by quickly!

Tash, hold off on using that HPT until the morning if you can.


----------



## mommylov

Ohhhh fx angel!!! Thats great and dh will be here!!! woo hoooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

amy i know! What an idiot woman! I know more than she did :/ Idiots! I ended up terminating the call before i started talking sharp to her lol!!

I gave in and peed on a stick :( BFN from HPT and BFP from OPK.. hmm maybe im cracking up but im sure af should be here by saturday so i would have though it would be positive by now if i were pregnant, feel officially out :( xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel wooohoooo!! Bet u feel loads better now ? xxxx GET BDING AND CATCH IT xxxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> amy i know! What an idiot woman! I know more than she did :/ Idiots! I ended up terminating the call before i started talking sharp to her lol!!
> 
> I gave in and peed on a stick :( BFN from HPT and BFP from OPK.. hmm maybe im cracking up but im sure af should be here by saturday so i would have though it would be positive by now if i were pregnant, feel officially out :( xxx

OH no!!! Dont feel out.. you are def not out babe! Until the :witch: comes, you are still in!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha it could still be too soon! BD tonight in case this is actually ovulation!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:plane: This time tomorrow DH will be headed back!

My plan: 
:flower: + :kiss: + <3 <3 + :bunny: + :sex: = :crib:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :plane: This time tomorrow DH will be headed back!
> 
> My plan:
> :flower: + :kiss: + <3 <3 + :bunny: + :sex: = :crib:

:rofl: :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy you inspired my emoticon story! Think it should be in my signature!


----------



## mommylov

TOTALLY!! I loved it! heheh and have I mentioned... I LOVE EMOTICONS!!! :yipee:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> laura i tagged u in my opk post on facebook so only u and me can see it instead of the whole of my contact list lol , do u see what i mean? Blatant positive :/ DH COME HOME LOL X

i saw the pic sweetie, its pos alright but could be preg :)
def BD just in case though xxxx it does no harm if preg and great good if its Ov xxxxxxxxx fx for u xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i love snow :) so long as i can stay home :)
angel bummer thats a long wait, hope u hear time frame u want to hear xxx which i sure u will xx
bethany, jen , horsey, jessica where r ye? 
natasha i wish i had opk to pee on so i could tell u if it was pos but i dont.
but it sounds very promising :) im gettin excited :) 
hope im not forgettin anyone , im still catchin up :)
haha on the asda woman, she obviously had no clue what u were talking about, it depends how much u pee ha ha 
amy fx for u too sweetie and i hate to sound like a broken record but u know u arent out yet :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank Laura :kiss:!! This is just the hardest part. Only 7dpo so I know it early. Last time I didnt get my bfp until the day af was due but my body is obv all out of wack still :wacko: so I wouldnt be surprised it I had to wait until next week to find out :dohh:. Just really praying that it happens [-o&lt;. TWW is usually the time that you start to go crazy ](*,)... thinking about things and second guessing yourself :-k. Like now Im thinking "Hmm we bd everyother day until I got my +opk then bd everyday after that for 3 days then skipped a day and dtd one more time then stopped". What if it detected a surge but I didnt O until this week :shrug:? What if I stopped bd too soon again :dohh:. Last month I didnt use an OPK so I think I stopped a week early :cry:. This time, it showed I O on cd 19 so that sounds about right but what if its not :confused:. Ugh.. I had feeling mental like this :loopy:! lol


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon tww is really yucky,. it is a total mind melt !!! 
all sorts races though ur head but so worth it in the end :)


----------



## lilesMom

i am so tired today it is ridiculous


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i am so tired today it is ridiculous

Did you say your next scan is tomorrow??? YAy!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

its sat hon, i may have said fri by accident, my brain is a bit scrambled :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna try watch a film, i may fall asleep :) talk soon xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all!

Love the emoticon story XD

Im all over the place, ive been to bed, got up, cried at DH because he left the bathroom light on and the electric is low :S And when i got up out of bed and sat up, i literally thought AF was here. Not being gross but it literally felt like it just fell out of me while i got up, it wasnt, was just a lot of mucus. Well not as much as it felt like but there was quite a bit, gross... I still dont know whether im 7dpo or 12 dpo or whether AF is coming or when! Ive had enough lol! TTC is an emotional rollercoaster that i wish would stop teasing me to go on, especially when theres people everywhere getting pregnant, and i swear, i dont know if its cos my mind is on babies but EVERYWHERE i go, the places are filled with pregnant women or women with young babies or women buying babies stuff .. Even at the doctors the other day, was sat in the waiting room for an hour with two pregnant ladies and one with a new born and i literally felt like shouting up at the sky * IS THERE REALLY ANY NEED?!?! * The TTC god is toying with me lately, and im so emotional i cant take it :( ,

You know what, im not doing any hpts or opks now , im giving it til next thursday for AF to rear her ugly head, and if not il test, if not im going to have a month off in November, al ill do is chart temperature :)

Sorry for the long rant but whenever i talk to DH he just cuddles me and says it will happen, which is lovely and im glad he at least does that, but it doesnt help he doesnt fully understand xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh crap.. no, I took tomorrow off so today is my friday so I was thinking tomorrow was sat lol :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Love the emoticon story XD
> 
> Im all over the place, ive been to bed, got up, cried at DH because he left the bathroom light on and the electric is low :S And when i got up out of bed and sat up, i literally thought AF was here. Not being gross but it literally felt like it just fell out of me while i got up, it wasnt, was just a lot of mucus. Well not as much as it felt like but there was quite a bit, gross... I still dont know whether im 7dpo or 12 dpo or whether AF is coming or when! Ive had enough lol! TTC is an emotional rollercoaster that i wish would stop teasing me to go on, especially when theres people everywhere getting pregnant, and i swear, i dont know if its cos my mind is on babies but EVERYWHERE i go, the places are filled with pregnant women or women with young babies or women buying babies stuff .. Even at the doctors the other day, was sat in the waiting room for an hour with two pregnant ladies and one with a new born and i literally felt like shouting up at the sky * IS THERE REALLY ANY NEED?!?! * The TTC god is toying with me lately, and im so emotional i cant take it :( ,
> 
> You know what, im not doing any hpts or opks now , im giving it til next thursday for AF to rear her ugly head, and if not il test, if not im going to have a month off in November, al ill do is chart temperature :)
> 
> Sorry for the long rant but whenever i talk to DH he just cuddles me and says it will happen, which is lovely and im glad he at least does that, but it doesnt help he doesnt fully understand xxxx

Awww Tash, dont be sorry about ranting.. thats what we are here for. I just did mine a little bit ago heheh. DH sounds like a doll and mine does the same thing too but youre right, its hard because they just dont know how much this affects us. Talk about your maternal clock ticking.... seems like after you go through what we have been through, it goes into overdrive! I said the sam thing too about wanting to take some time if it doesnt happen this month. I think that Bethany did the right thing. She decided to just kind of let things happen and Im thinking about doing that too. A part of me said that I wanted to go to a fertility clinic next month and the other part said "No, youre too old to wait!" so still on the fence. Whatever you decide, Im sure it will be for the best but Im still keeping my fx that we dont even have to think about that because we will get our bfp! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, i just feel heartbroken every time i see that single lonely line cos thats exactly how i feel, lonely. Just fed up of waiting, i now its not been that long since MC but i just feel like i been trying forever!! Im hoping we get orus BFPS soon AMes, we need them , so do all our girls xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

for sure babe... Im going to keep praying for us all!!! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Natasha. We'll get there...we all will. :cloud9:

And yay for a short work week and LONG weekend Amy! :xmas8: Enjoy the snow! This time next week hopefully you'll be posting your BFP along with Jessica and Natasha!

Jen, you doing alright? :baby: Thinking of you!

Laura, two more sleeps and you'll have your scan! :baby: Excited for you!

:dust: Bethany and Horsey!

It's almost Friday!! :dance:


----------



## TTCSecrets

guys im really worried :(Ive got a pain in my boobs in the left side, like not my nipple but its inside near my armpit and it feels like someones pinching it really hard but it dont hurt to touch it hurts inside i just googled it and it keeps bringing up breast cancer, which has terrified me because theres a history of it in family and what with mum going to hosp on tuesday and ive been feeling for lumps but there arent any should i go doctors? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

One of my dear friends is battling breast cancer Tash and I don't think "pain" was a symptom. If you are worried, then certainly don't hesitate to go to the Dr. On the other hand, my (.)(.) started to hurt on the armpit side as I neared my BFPs! This could be another good pg symptom. So now you have...itchy nips, bloating and tender/zinging (.)(.)s...:baby:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> guys im really worried :(Ive got a pain in my boobs in the left side, like not my nipple but its inside near my armpit and it feels like someones pinching it really hard but it dont hurt to touch it hurts inside i just googled it and it keeps bringing up breast cancer, which has terrified me because theres a history of it in family and what with mum going to hosp on tuesday and ive been feeling for lumps but there arent any should i go doctors? xxx

Hmmm... I dont know too much about that. I just know to feel for lumps but if you are in a lot of pain and you say that it runs in your family, then it might not be a bad idea to have the dr check it out. Do you go to the OBGYN regularly like for your yearly checkup? They should be doing breast exams on you during those visits. I know that you can get pain around there for many other reasons though too like lymph nodes or ingrown hair so dont get too freaked out just yet. Maybe a call into the dr will be good. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :hugs: Natasha. We'll get there...we all will. :cloud9:
> 
> And yay for a short work week and LONG weekend Amy! :xmas8: Enjoy the snow! This time next week hopefully you'll be posting your BFP along with Jessica and Natasha!
> 
> Jen, you doing alright? :baby: Thinking of you!
> 
> Laura, two more sleeps and you'll have your scan! :baby: Excited for you!
> 
> :dust: Bethany and Horsey!
> 
> It's almost Friday!! :dance:

Thanks hun! Snow already melted but they say we are suppose to get more tonight. It doesnt really stay around for too long here which is a good thing I guess. Keeps it really clean but I do love snow!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> One of my dear friends is battling breast cancer Tash and I don't think "pain" was a symptom. If you are worried, then certainly don't hesitate to go to the Dr. On the other hand, my (.)(.) started to hurt on the armpit side as I neared my BFPs! This could be another good pg symptom. So now you have...itchy nips, bloating and tender/zinging (.)(.)s...:baby:

I agree!


----------



## mommylov

MAybe try a heat compress on it and see if that helps


----------



## TTCSecrets

i dont mean it to sound over dramatic or insensitive to people who are battling but i think with mum going through this im overly worried :( Ive taken my bra off and its no better might get hot water bottle, its not an unbearable pain but i just feel like im constantly being pinched, i had tender nips with last pg so i dont think this is a symptom :( Just feels pressured and it might be why it hurt to lie on my side last night :(

Are u all okay? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

When it comes to ta-ta's there is no such thing as being over dramatic! I was only using my friend as a reference in hopes of settling your nerves. I too would be a wreck if I had that constant pain coupled with a family history.


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks angel, god u know what, i actually think id have cracked up without u guys this past two months :/ it feels so uncomfortable, im even hoping for af now just so i know its hurting for a normal reason xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel didnt realise u charted too! Just looked at your chart :D xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Throwing heaps of :dust: your way mixed with positive energy! 

Amy, our cabin is in Northern MN and for the 1st time last year I went up there during the winter. I have NEVER experienced such extreme weather! :cold: It got down to -18 and they said it was MILD, their mild was my extreme!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natasha, my doctor told me when it is breast cancer the lumps are usually hard and not painful. But just to ease your worries, it wouldn't hurt to get checked. Also, younger women's breasts are usually lumpier (according to several doctors who have told me this). I have lumpy breasts, and the lumps usually feel like pressing a bruise when I press on them. I have even had a mammogram and all was fine. Also My boobies are kind of sore right now. I am thinking my af is on her way. I am not even counting on getting a bfp this month. I am not going to even check. Only if it is very late of course.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha. I just started temping this cycle. I figure I'll use this month to get used to using the thermometer...I keep dozing off with it in my mouth! I wake up and its stuck to my face! :haha: Luckily its digital and has a memory! 

And NO AF! :af: YES TO BFP! A BFP would explain your symptoms too!


----------



## TTCSecrets

noo dont give up i hope everyone gets bfps soon!! Thats a good sign, the girls told me on here that boobs are a sign.whens af due xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Jessica! I'll tell you the same :af: :jo: THIS IS THE NO AF ZONE!! :haha: PMA ladies...PMA!

:dust: <3 :dust: <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel haha i do that!! Or i get up in the morning when dh wakes me up for work with a cuppa, and when he leans in for a kiss im like no! Thermometer! And stick it in my mouth n he just stands looking at me until its beeped to say its done lol!! xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Natasha. I just started temping this cycle. I figure I'll use this month to get used to using the thermometer...I keep dozing off with it in my mouth! I wake up and its stuck to my face! :haha: Luckily its digital and has a memory!
> 
> And NO AF! :af: YES TO BFP! A BFP would explain your symptoms too!

Hi Angel! I think I am also gonna start temping. I have no idea what dpo I am at. But I will tell you one thing, I am sick and tired of doing this. It puts so much stress on everything. I don't understand how it was so easy for me to get preg before my miscarriage. I didn't have to do anything. Just kind of bded midway between my cycle and was like "oops I might get pregnant" and ended up pregnant. Now that I am actively planning this, I can't get pregnant. I am buying my husband some fertility supplements for me today, maybe he is the problem. lol. I'll blame it on him! Nah, just kidding.


----------



## xoxo4angel

We need a cheerleader emoticon...Amy can you contact the programmers and tell them what new emoticons they need to add. I'm sure you have a few ideas :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy what dpo are u on? I should be 6 dpo if the opk was right. I don't even know anymore. All I know is that I get af exactly on the 5th of every month.


----------



## TTCSecrets

u lot got a testing date yet?

You should start temping, i find it really interesting especially after looking at peoples charts too xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> angel haha i do that!! Or i get up in the morning when dh wakes me up for work with a cuppa, and when he leans in for a kiss im like no! Thermometer! And stick it in my mouth n he just stands looking at me until its beeped to say its done lol!! xxx

That is awesome! My DH hasn't been around to witness me temping...I'm sure he'll be amused! I'd love a cuppa something in the mornings, but I gave up caffeine! :coffee: I miss it soo...



aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Angel! I think I am also gonna start temping. I have no idea what dpo I am at. But I will tell you one thing, I am sick and tired of doing this. It puts so much stress on everything. I don't understand how it was so easy for me to get preg before my miscarriage. I didn't have to do anything. Just kind of bded midway between my cycle and was like "oops I might get pregnant" and ended up pregnant. Now that I am actively planning this, I can't get pregnant. I am buying my husband some fertility supplements for me today, maybe he is the problem. lol. I'll blame it on him! Nah, just kidding.

Blame it on someone...because we sure know it isn't you! hehehe. I know it seems so tough when you're actually trying. You just have to remember the odds are only 1 in 5 (or 1 in 4) for falling pregnant. I would really like to see you guys beat those odds this round...let us be the 5/6 this month (You, Tash, Amy, Horsey, Bethany and ME!) seeing as Laura and Jen are already there!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm sure Natasha can attest to this, temping is another addiction...I am totally not a morning person and in a half sleep/half awake mode I pop the thermometer in my mouth and doze off! :cloud9:


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel completely agree with that!! I actualy cant imagine getting up in the morning n not taking my temp :| DONT THINK ABOUT IT TASH ITS TOO PAINFUL ahahha xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

and at least its cheaper and not as dissapointing as the poas addiction, i now have a thermometer adiction haha xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Me too! I don't really know what I'm looking for, but I think the chart is nice...I will become an expert at reading them! I've mastered reading the lines on OPKs...on to temping. I still have to use OPKs because the RE thinks they are more reliable, not as much room for human error as temping.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i seem to have had more luck with temping this time, plus, ive found, that it helps the time go quicker as i look forward to each morning to taking my temp rather than peeing on bfn sticks twice a day for the 14 dpo before af xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm sure Natasha can attest to this, temping is another addiction...I am totally not a morning person and in a half sleep/half awake mode I pop the thermometer in my mouth and doze off! :cloud9:

I didn't realize what an addiction poas was until I started doing it. If I had my way I would do it everyday. lol. Something oddly exciting about it. lol. The only thing I hate is when I do the hpt, and I wait there with a knot in my stomach as I anxiously await the results, I even have to find a way to cover the test or results window so I don't peak as the test is working. lol. Oh and I have never ever been a morning person. I am so groggy in the mornings and I always feel like I get the best sleep at that time.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i was the same with poas until i started temping, now i give or take poas xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right my gorgeous lovely ladies! Im going to bed, Had a three hour sleep when i got home from work and im shattered already so i think its bed time!! 

Hope you all have a lovely day/evening and i shall be back tomorrow to catch up before i go to work xx Love u all xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> We need a cheerleader emoticon...Amy can you contact the programmers and tell them what new emoticons they need to add. I'm sure you have a few ideas :D

Im on it!!!! for now, we can use... :dance: or is that the official "Its Friday or soon to be Friday" lol



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy what dpo are u on? I should be 6 dpo if the opk was right. I don't even know anymore. All I know is that I get af exactly on the 5th of every month.

Hi Jess! Im on 7dpo today so I think me, you, and Tash will be testing around the same time! :happydance:

"Thermometer stuck to face after falling asleep".... :rofl: Angel! -18, whoa :cold:! Ya thats a bit cold but I just love the snow but more so when Im at home with the fire on and in a nice blanet with my boys :xmas7::coffee::hugs:
I havent started temping but Angel has helped our kids college fund by telling me about the cheapy HPT that you can get from Amazon. Ordered 25, used 1, have 24 to go here in the next week and Im sure Ill use them all! :loo:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Right my gorgeous lovely ladies! Im going to bed, Had a three hour sleep when i got home from work and im shattered already so i think its bed time!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day/evening and i shall be back tomorrow to catch up before i go to work xx Love u all xx

Nighty night tash!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , i had a lovely sleep . id say i slept about 3 hrs , doh!! now its bed time and im awake, lol. i got back up and toast and oj, now im a burp factory again, im such a fun pleasant person to be around at the mo :)

amy hurray for long weekend with a bfp thrown in to make it extra speacial :)

natasha, i get the whole being peed off anf wanting to throw in the towel but u know u wont :) and u wont have to , cos ur sounding good for this month xxxxx fx for ya all, x

angel hurray DH is nearly home, time to go bunny style on his ass :)

bethany we miss u xxxx

jen r u ok sweetie? is it stupid work keeping u from us xxxx

horsey come back xxxxxxxxx

jessica hi hon, fx for u too this month. xxx
exciting loads testing so close to each other, roll on the chubby little rainbows xxxxxxxx


----------



## loriana

First off, I am so sorry for your loss! I found out on June 17 (Father's Day) that my boyfriend and I were expecting for the first time! We were both so excited, and my boyfriend started buying baby books for us to read. The first few days after I found out, I started to spot and cramp a little, and this concerned the doctor and she wanted to see me almost twice a week to test my levels and make sure everything was ok. Around 7.5 weeks, my doctor had me start taking prometrium because my progestrone level was falling a little bit, but my ultrasound revealed a healthy baby and heartbeat. At 9 weeks, my boyfriend and I had intercourse, and I started bleeding bright red. I went in for a check up and everything was ok. My doctor explained the cervix is thin and more sensitive so to take it easy, but the ultrasound still revealed a healthy heartbeat. At my 12 week appt, we found out I had a MMC and lost the baby. 

5 days later, I had a D&C. I didn't have much bleeding, and was not in that much pain either. While it was probably the hardest thing I have ever had to go through, I need to keep moving on. My boyfriend and I waited 2 cycles, and we have started trying again. This month I have started tracking my BBT in hopes to get a better idea of when I ovulate. I hope eveything turns out well for you, and remember you are not alone!


----------



## lilesMom

loriana sorry for ur loss honey x :hugs:
it is a horrible thing to have to go through, xxx
hope things work out for u this month, lots o :dust: to u xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. I'm all for cuddling by the fireplace! :serenade:

Loriana. :hugs: Such an emotional roller coaster...sorry for your loss. Best wishes for ttc this round! Fx for you!

Laura. Nice nap! 

Jess. What an adorable baby pic!


----------



## mommylov

Loriana, so sorry for your loss. Hopefully you get a bfp and rainbow baby soon! lots of dust to you! :dust:

Angel, heheh me too! Your hubby will be home tomorrow!!!! :bunny: heheh

Laura, that sounded like it was a great nap lol!

Xoxoxoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

loriana said:


> First off, I am so sorry for your loss! I found out on June 17 (Father's Day) that my boyfriend and I were expecting for the first time! We were both so excited, and my boyfriend started buying baby books for us to read. The first few days after I found out, I started to spot and cramp a little, and this concerned the doctor and she wanted to see me almost twice a week to test my levels and make sure everything was ok. Around 7.5 weeks, my doctor had me start taking prometrium because my progestrone level was falling a little bit, but my ultrasound revealed a healthy baby and heartbeat. At 9 weeks, my boyfriend and I had intercourse, and I started bleeding bright red. I went in for a check up and everything was ok. My doctor explained the cervix is thin and more sensitive so to take it easy, but the ultrasound still revealed a healthy heartbeat. At my 12 week appt, we found out I had a MMC and lost the baby.
> 
> 5 days later, I had a D&C. I didn't have much bleeding, and was not in that much pain either. While it was probably the hardest thing I have ever had to go through, I need to keep moving on. My boyfriend and I waited 2 cycles, and we have started trying again. This month I have started tracking my BBT in hopes to get a better idea of when I ovulate. I hope eveything turns out well for you, and remember you are not alone!

So sorry for you loss hon. We are all here for you. If you need advice or just want to vent feel free to do so. This is a great outlet for just letting all of those feelings out. We have all been where you are and know how hard it is. Take care. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy. I'm all for cuddling by the fireplace! :serenade:
> 
> Loriana. :hugs: Such an emotional roller coaster...sorry for your loss. Best wishes for ttc this round! Fx for you!
> 
> Laura. Nice nap!
> 
> Jess. What an adorable baby pic!

Thats my 7 year old when she was a baby. Yeah she is a ham! She pretty much looks the same now only much bigger. lol. and a little chubbier. hehe.


----------



## lilesMom

just saying hi guys and :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning! (Afternoon)

Laura, I'm excited for your scan! :dance:

Jen and Bethany...how are you ladies?

<3 FRIDAY <3 FRIDAY <3 FRIDAY <3


----------



## lilesMom

hi angel xxx me too. a teensy bit nervous too but not a fraction of the nerves of last time :) fx alls still good :) 
is today DH day? xxxx
have fun xx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, dh arrives today!!! 
Laura, so excited for your scan tomorrow!
Hiya everyone!!

So, 8dpo and no signs at all... Really think I'm out. I know it's early to test but I would expect to have done symptoms by now and I have none what so ever :( Don't know what I want to do next month...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy it can still be too early for signs! Fx that you wake up in two days with sore boobs and nausea! :haha: Google "symptoms at 8dpo" and you'll see hardly ANYONE has any at that point. :dust:

DH does come home today and guess what??? My OPKs are +ve! :wohoo: (My CBFM isn't reading at peak, but I'm sticking with what worked in the past and that was my cheapies!) Absence makes the heart grow fonder and me want to pounce on him like T-I-double Ga-err! Why am I using a Winnie the Pooh reference?


----------



## mommylov

Lol oh perfect timing! That's a great sign for this month babe, I really think this is the month for you!!

Thanks dear, I know 8dpo is really early and maybe it's more of a gut feeling but I just don't think I am this month :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Amy. I'm slightly hesitant because last month my CBFM went to "peak" at the same time as the poas OPKs, but it didn't today. Yesterday my LH surge in my labs was 10.5 and 20 is considered positive...I wish I knew more about it to know for sure! I told DH we need to BD today, tomorrow and Sunday. I just hope he has been taking his vitamins...we aren't 24 anymore! I'll be pulling out all the stops :bunny: 

And Amy, I think we are doubtful pregnancy will happen because our bodies have let us down in the past...you have to keep a PMA and think out loud, I HAVE BEEN PREGNANT. I WILL BE PREGNANT. I WILL GET A BFP!!


----------



## mommylov

Lots of bd should do the trick!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Re: BDing. If it holds true for me, then it should be true for you too! Fx Amy! Hope you have plans for this long weekend! 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! I am so sorry I havent been on I have had the week from hell and its ending the same way. East coast is being threatened with frankstorm coming directly at us so tryin to,get dh to prepare and clean is a chore. I am so sick sore throat ear infections vomiting I ended up dehydrated because I cant keep liquids down past 4days. Im on antibiotics amoxicillin and antinausea meds zofran. Baby needs a cup of water every hr to replenish amnionic fluid to develop properly. I have my appt soon. Work kicked my butt. My head killing me tues I went to get upper back massage helpped but I get them badly. Doctor isnt gonna like me today but im being demanding to have amnionic fluid checked it causes birth defects N its a repeat of last time!!! I was at er for kidneystones (cause dehydrTion). Sorry I feel bad rambling and not catching up I cant t scroll through 17 pages without vomiting Nd getting massive headache my phone is too small. Just typing triggers it. Im extremely sorry.

Jess love ur pix of ur dd she is a cute naby!
angel praying everythings ok with ttc and ur doctors. Also hope ur dh is home now.
Amy hope u had a good week at work snd coworker is better. Cant wait to hear.you tell us your results! Praying bfp!
Natasha u also!!! Praying for ur bfp!
Bethany hi! Hope youll have internet soon and be nice and cozzy in ur new place soon! 
Laura hope ur feeling well! 
Thinking of all of you!! If I missed u im sorry! Im going to attempt getting outta bed. I just want to sleep my cold and ear infections away pregnancy ill live with but I have to rehydrate some how. 

<3 you all! :dust: praying for some bfp news!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jen. I am sooo sorry! Keep hydrated. Praying for a speedy recovery for you! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm giddy! :cloud9:

Checklist:
Hair ~ check
Shave Legs ~ check
Pluck eyebrows ~ check
wax hoo ha ~ owwie check
saran wrap ~ check
face rejuvenation mask ~ check
make-up ~ on it
bed made ~ REALLY? 
kick painters out ~ scheduled for 2pm
pedicure ~ check
cars detailed ~ check (he knows I hire someone)
OPKs out of sight ~ need to check


Do you think he knows how much goes into him coming home? I have plucked, smoothed and polished all I can. He better be able to giddy up...I don't care if he has been flying since 5am and he watched football last night! :haha: It's ANGEL TIME!

:dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAHA angel i love it!

Jen gosh bad week! Hope youre okay sweetie!!

Laura all go well with the scan?

Bethany we miss you!!

Horsey, Jess , Amy how are u guys??

Im 8dpo and i dont know if i have pg sympts or af sympt, strange pain in my right BB into my armpit, want to cry my eyes out, very bloated stomach, weird flutterings in my belly, very wet down there to the point i think its af and keep checking in bathroom (tmi) FF chart keeps switching what dpo im at and af is due by thursday..

Quick question!!
I bought two FRERs today.. Now, i dont know when to use them because they say upto 6 days before af is due, which is today, but im only 8dpo today :S And i THINK i had an implantation dip today, either that or AF is coming, and i dont want to waste these two tests? When do i take the test??

Went back to the doctor today and asked for a blood PG test, and he said oh its okay ill use a urine one, he said look youre not pregnant! I was like look, i ovulated last thursday making me 8dpo meaning that implantation probly hasnt even happened yet so of course i wont show as pregnant on your 50miu test :S And he just looked gobsmacked i think i knew more than he did! :O xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen, sorry you are having such a rough time :( missed you!!

Angel, lol! 

Natasha, geez just want to smack that dr! Don't poas just yet Hun. It's still early and if you get a -, it might make you feel worse. You have very promising symptoms so just hang tight for a couple more days. :)

Bethany, miss you!!!!

Hiya to anyone else I missed

I'm really not in a good mental place right now. I think I'm usually pretty good at having pma but its just not there this month. I really don't feel pregnant at all and I just feel like throwing in the towel and waving my white flag :(


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, ha da quick catch up cos its very late and i should be in bed. ;)
jen so sorry ur not feeling well honey xx hope u feel better soon xxxxxxx
yucky , lots o sleep for u now to get better xxxxxxxx

angel enjoy dh and bd, hurray for prep for dh :)
amy and tasha big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
il try again, repeat afte me, ye r not out xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: and :hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxx

bethany come back :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and natasha scan is tomor honey, il let ye knwo , fx al good :) :)


----------



## jen435

thank you ladies! i have a stomach virus and cold. so at least i know now its not pregnancy related. i hate taking antibiotics/anti-nausea meds when pregnant. trying to tell myself all will be ok. todays scan 168bpm babys big pic is posted on website. i made trav do it for me. next scan nov 5!

laura yay!!! your scans tom!!! :) cant wait to hear about it!!! asked for your heart beat rate! will they give you a picture?? eek im excited for you!!!

natasha & amy fxd for your bfps! im pulling for you! natasha id hold off til 11-12dpo if you can. i hope it was a dip! Amy :hug: i completely understand why you feel the way you do. i hope your days of trying are over for 9months.

:dust:

angel yay!!! dh is coming home!!! your all dolled up! :) he wont be able to keep his hands off you!!! enjoy bd and dh!!! 

:dust:

Bethany miss you!! :dust: your way also!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Hey ladies! I am so sorry I havent been on I have had the week from hell and its ending the same way. East coast is being threatened with frankstorm coming directly at us so tryin to,get dh to prepare and clean is a chore. I am so sick sore throat ear infections vomiting I ended up dehydrated because I cant keep liquids down past 4days. Im on antibiotics amoxicillin and antinausea meds zofran. Baby needs a cup of water every hr to replenish amnionic fluid to develop properly. I have my appt soon. Work kicked my butt. My head killing me tues I went to get upper back massage helpped but I get them badly. Doctor isnt gonna like me today but im being demanding to have amnionic fluid checked it causes birth defects N its a repeat of last time!!! I was at er for kidneystones (cause dehydrTion). Sorry I feel bad rambling and not catching up I cant t scroll through 17 pages without vomiting Nd getting massive headache my phone is too small. Just typing triggers it. Im extremely sorry.
> 
> Jess love ur pix of ur dd she is a cute naby!
> angel praying everythings ok with ttc and ur doctors. Also hope ur dh is home now.
> Amy hope u had a good week at work snd coworker is better. Cant wait to hear.you tell us your results! Praying bfp!
> Natasha u also!!! Praying for ur bfp!
> Bethany hi! Hope youll have internet soon and be nice and cozzy in ur new place soon!
> Laura hope ur feeling well!
> Thinking of all of you!! If I missed u im sorry! Im going to attempt getting outta bed. I just want to sleep my cold and ear infections away pregnancy ill live with but I have to rehydrate some how.
> 
> <3 you all! :dust: praying for some bfp news!!!

Sorry u are feeling sick! Praying that you feel better soon! Time flys you are already 9 weeks!! wow, congrats! Thanks for the compliment on my girl. She was like 5 months in that pic. She has always been an attention getter. She is almost 7 and still gets looks and compliments, and she loves it. lol. Can't wait till you hold your lo in your arms! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Jen, sorry you are having such a rough time :( missed you!!
> 
> Angel, lol!
> 
> Natasha, geez just want to smack that dr! Don't poas just yet Hun. It's still early and if you get a -, it might make you feel worse. You have very promising symptoms so just hang tight for a couple more days. :)
> 
> Bethany, miss you!!!!
> 
> Hiya to anyone else I missed
> 
> I'm really not in a good mental place right now. I think I'm usually pretty good at having pma but its just not there this month. I really don't feel pregnant at all and I just feel like throwing in the towel and waving my white flag :(

Amy, I am so sorry you feel down right now. :( I really do hope and pray you get your bfp! One of us has to get it sooner than later. Let me rephrase that, all of us need to get our bfp very soon! I hope your day today will be much better and that you will be in better spirits. Remember, you don't have to have any symptoms to be pregnant. My mom barely had any symptoms and she had 3 healthy babies!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, where are you hon? I hope you are doing good. Kinda worried about you, but I know you are busy moving. I hope you are enjoying the new place. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning girlsssssssssssssss
How are we all?

Laura Fingers crossed for your scan let us know how it goes :D :D :D 

Bethany we miss you are youre oracle advice! COME BACK lol!!

Horsey how are you??

Amy TESTING SOONNN testing buddies!! FX So excited! Well i beat the urge to poas today! Think i might wait til Wednesday / Thursday cos AF is due by Thursday, hope the witch dont get me by then!! When i get paid im going to have to buy that announcement present ( customised baby #2 m and ms ) for him and then they are sat here waiting to give to him :D Hiding them will be hard but, if i find out im expecting then have to order them from usa and wait a week to get them, i wont be able to stop myself telling him early haha!

Jess how are you?

Angel how are u today?

Anyone else ive missed?!

Pains behind my belly button today so thinking maybe AF coming, to be honest i dont mind if it comes, just rather have an early AF than a late BFN if that makes sense, so then i can start trying again..

Got upset last night, a friend of mine who lives 50 miles away text me yesterday and asked how the pregnancy was going and if i found out what sex it was yet, and i had to tell her, got a bit upset :(

But other than the belly twinges and the gassy bloated feeling im OKAY :D

Love u all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i don t have time to catch up til later but just to let ye know, scan went well :)
strong hb and she reckons he measures only a day behind my dates. hosp had him at 5 days behind my dates :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay Laura and Jen! :baby:

And good job holding off from POAS Natasha!

I saw Jen had posted about a storm, but I never watch tv, so I had no clue it was HEADED my way too! Time for hurricane house prep...so glad DH is home to help me. We'll wait to board the windows until tomorrow, just in case the storm turns! The joys of living at the beach! 

Hope you all are doing well! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just popping in real quick to say hi. Angel and Jen, stay safe with that storm coming in! Laura so happy about the scan! Natasha and Jess, hope you girls get the bfp soon when you test!!! Fx Bethany and horsey, miss you! Hi to anyone I missed!

Tested twice yesterday and once this morning. Today I'm 10dpo and still got a bfn :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Laur's so glad scan went well!! WAs thinking of you!!! Yay for bump!!!!
Angel thankyou :D I was sat on the toilet this morning staring at the test like DONT DO IT lol!!

Amy bet you got a shy bean! 10 dpo is still early! Depends on when it implants :) Im not testing til 13dpo :D Holding out! Only 9 dpo today! so got a few more days yet! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks tash, this is really hitting me harder this month. Last month I got emotional when af came but this month I really thought we covered all basis :(

So glad you're holding out. You're going to get that bfp!!! ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:grr: I'm going to have words with those internet cheapies! We (like I'm testing haha!) just need a very faint line...doesn't seem too much to ask. Shesh! :hugs: Amy 10dpo is still early...there is always tomorrow morning!

Double yay Tash for your will-power!


----------



## mommylov

Hehe thanks angel. Hope you're enjoying dh being home! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy dont get upset, youre not out til af gets you :) And i know what u mean, but if u think about it, even if we cover all our bases we still only have like that 1 in 4 chance of actually getting pg :( Which sounds horrible but, at least u know its not your fault when you covered all bases :) Keep calm, a baby is coming :D xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

its so quiet on here, HOW DARE U LADIES HAVE A LIFE OUTSIDE OF THIS FORUM hahaha! Sorry just talking to myself...XD

So tired, just waiting for x factor to come on, trying to resist the urge to waste my one and only frer on diluted clear tea infested pee :D xxx


----------



## mommylov

Lol don't do it Natasha!! 

I'm just really trying to get out of my funk. I told dh I want to make an appointment for a fertilty clinic and he said "we still don't even know if we are pregnant".


----------



## TTCSecrets

Lol! Im not even entertaining my frer, ive locked it in my car and given DH the keys lol! And when he gets up early tomorrow and goes work i wont be able to give in lol!

Awww when are you testing again? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Lol that's sounds like a good plan. I have been using my cheapies and have been testing every day since 8dpo :( I tested this morning and still bfn. Af is due to arrive on Halloween or the day before so if I don't get a + by then, then I'm going to look into getting checked out to see if something went wrong with my d&c. I got pg on the first try before that so it really is scaring me that I'm not falling :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy that really good web site , cant remember the name :blush: that we were talking about before says u only may get bfp from 2 days before af, it says not to test before then and not to get down hearted cos at 12 dpo its not a def bfn , cos its too early, xxxxx so if 12 dpo is too early then 10 dpo def is, love u, still keeping fx hard for u xxxx

natasha well done on not poas :) i know it is so hard to hold off, keep strong xxx well done , i woudl so love a big rash of bfps this month xxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel hon, happy bd . hope the storm bypasses ye, but if it comes ur way i hope its mild and ye can pass the time bding xxxxxxxxxxx 
what eactly is storm prep? do ye need to bring everything inside and tie stuff down?
hope ye be ok sweetie, kup cos we be worried about ye. xx

u too jen , hope ye be right as rain xxxxxxxxxxxx
hope ur feeling better, sorry ur sick :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxx 
have agood rest now chick, u and bub need it xxxxxxxxx 

bethany we miss u xxxxxxx i knwo im like a broken record but come back !!!!
i hope u havent moved to storm country too xxxx

horsey where u at chick? xxx

jessica hope alls well with u xxxxxx

oh and jen the hb rate was 164, she said was good and strong, :) it was way nicer scan place cos was private , i watched it all on a massive telly at my feet :) 
was so nice to see :) i feel way better now about it all, im beyond where i had trouble with lile and i now feel like a normal preg person, :)
i wish they had told me properly last time, or my doc had told me this time about last time. lile was most likely blighted ovum cos the sac was empty last time , i would have felt so much better after my forst scan if i had realised that. it was only in talking to OH that i realsied it cos he can see the screens all the time, in the hosp i cant. :)
so anyway, rambling , I am now a much happier mama :) 
ye all be with me soon honeys , xxxxxxxxxxx 
loads of :dust: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

So so so glad to hear great news about your scan! :hugs:

Thanks for the info... I know the last time I got pg I didn't get my bfp until the day af was due but at the same timely body isn't running like it was before so I don't know what to think. Was really hoping to get some promising symptoms or something to tell me my bfp is coming. Thank you girls for being so encouraging. I really hate being like this, so pessimistic but my heart is just really aching and I don't feel like anyone else would understand. :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh amy i do understand hon, i was so gutted when iw astold id have to wait over my liver, it felt like alife time xxxxxxxx u will be with us soon cos u r too nice and will make a great mommy xxxxx plus ur obvs very fertile after having proved that last time xxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Aww you are a sweetheart. You have been one of my motivations. To see what you have been through and now are expecting is just so wonderful. I just really fear that something happened after the mc... Like my body isn't the same as it was before. It terrifies me :( it's funny how we never notice things with our bodies and now that we are ttc, every flutter and ache and twinge gets our hearts racing in hopes that it s pregnancy related. :)


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon if people in my life actually knew the percentage of my day i spend obsessing about bub they would be gob smacked, :) im surprised i can hold conversations sometimes :) its all consuming isnt it :) i wasnt this bad at all last time, its totally normal with all we been through. it heightens the good and the bad of ttc and preg i think xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps , we all think that, that our bodies arent the same, it does throw hormones out and timings off for a bit but with opks and tracking we can take care of that. i am of the school of thought that thinks it actually readies our bodies for a good preg. we r startin out with clear wombs, good thick lining cos it seems to bring our cycles to more like what they were when younger. ( not that we r old xxx) and our bodies know what to do to get preg so its easier for it. xxxx oohh i cant wait for ur bfp sweetie xxxxxx
also this is way tmi and too graphic but i wonder if birth will be easier cos of it too. hope this doesnt offend anyone or upset anyone, but if we have been dialated before will it make birth easier? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta go to bed, my eye lids and head r drooping. xx
hope u r ok amy xxxx chat soon x


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> oh and ps , we all think that, that our bodies arent the same, it does throw hormones out and timings off for a bit but with opks and tracking we can take care of that. i am of the school of thought that thinks it actually readies our bodies for a good preg. we r startin out with clear wombs, good thick lining cos it seems to bring our cycles to more like what they were when younger. ( not that we r old xxx) and our bodies know what to do to get preg so its easier for it. xxxx oohh i cant wait for ur bfp sweetie xxxxxx
> also this is way tmi and too graphic but i wonder if birth will be easier cos of it too. hope this doesnt offend anyone or upset anyone, but if we have been dialated before will it make birth easier? xxx

You know I never thought of that regarding birth but maybe! That's for the great words of advice... You all are the best! 

Sweet dreams Laura! :sleep:


----------



## jen435

Amy you ovulated late like I did hang in there sweety! I was late on AF by 3 days before I got my bfp. Its coming sweety I am praying! Try to stay strong I really pray that you will have some anwsers if that witch shows her ugly face please call your ob and try to get a scan to be reassured that your ovaries and fallopian tubes are okay. Is this your second real cycle after d&c? I know my obgyn said that it takes 3 real cycles to get regulated so dont get discouraged your BFP will come! I know how hard the wait is sweety and we are here for you! :hug: I hope you cheer up! 

Natasha very strong will power! Praying for that BFP sweety! 

Angel oh yay about DH!! So glad I was able to let you know about Frankenstorm!! Darn Sandy Hurricane and the Winter storm hitting the East Coast!! We could be out of power for a week :( So not looking forward to this but we have our generator for our subpump thank god! We havent ever used it though so we pray it works. I am not looking forward to having a crazy house either. My SIL never prepares for these storms and always losses her power so I know my nephews BIL and SIL will be spending a few days here... Gag me! I love them but with my headaches it will not be fun! I did all the laundry and cleaned the entire house today!! How is that for not feeling well! I feel like I finally did something. Water check flashlights check batteries check canned vegs check nutrigrain bars check snacks for DH check blankets all washed and ready check what am i missing??? We will have no heat :( I wish we had a kerosene heater or wood stove but we dont. Angel what were your preperations? Are you ready? What am I missing?? I hope this storm will be a fluke but its aiming right at NJ and over all of PA and its saying LIKELY for power outtages for days... Really not looking forward to this! Id rather have alone time with my pup and my DH but my sil will have nothing for her kids and cant have the kids suffer. Trav likes the craziness.... Im done. Hope your okay and ready Angel!! Also tons of babydust your way!!! Did you ovulate yet???
:dust:

Laura oh yay!!! We are both 9 weeks!! I am soo excited for you!! Sounds like we will be having boys!!! :) My obgyn said that heartbeat at this gestational age is usually a boy!! YAY for healthy babys!!! Im so sorry Lile was a blunted ovum but she is a sweet angel watching over her little sibling (probably brother)!!! Im so glad you had a private scan and have some peice of mind! Your baby must be getting big too!! The tech goes wow i cant beleive how fast your baby grew in 8 days! I just smiled! Nov 5th is tooooo far away! How are you feeling?

So barbituates/antinausea meds/antibiotics i feel like a terrible mommy. But im keeping down vitamin water only orange flavor though! I think perhaps the B6 in it has something to do with it. My DH brought home Aquafina and I got excited! I tried to drink a bottle up it came. GRRR! All well my vitamin water and I are friends for now! Baby also likes Reeses and Almond Joys okay im guilty as charged eatting the trick or treaters candy! Poor kids. Anyone doing anything for halloween?

Jessica thank you! Thats so sweet your DD still gettings compliments! I feel its important for a child to have a positive self of steam as long as it doesnt get to their head the wrong way that is! Do you celebrate halloweeen is so what will she be?
:dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura you raise a good point! I wondered that also! I was in my second trimester when i was dialated. My obgyn said that i could deliver before my EDD because of my d&c I also read that in the What to Expect book. Easier delivery would be so nice after all we been through and are still going through! I wish an easy delivery for EVERYONE of you ladies!!! But first lets get some more BFPS on this thread! I pray daily for that to happen.

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen, this is actually my third cycle. We waited for me to have one cycle before we started trying. I know Laura got her bfp on 10dpo, since you o late, when did you get yours? I just deal so defeated :(


----------



## jen435

hugs amy! i am sorry the tww is terrible. :hugs: cycle 4 was the cycle i had my bfp. i tried right after d&c. so i know what your going threw sweety. i hope this is it for you but dont throw in the towel just yet. i didnt get my bfp til 15dpo. from my positive. so dont give up!


----------



## jen435

i just realized that laura and i had d&c close together! perhaps 4 cycles is the luckiest one? idk please dont lose faith!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jen, this is actually my third cycle. We waited for me to have one cycle before we started trying. I know Laura got her bfp on 10dpo, since you o late, when did you get yours? I just deal so defeated :(

I'm on the same cycle as you Amy. I am trying not to feel defeated but its hard. I am sure you have no fertility problems, plus you are not out of the woods yet, it is still early on. So tired ,got home a little while ago from Halloween shopping for my little girl, the one on my avatar. The stores are so jammed and it was just so stressful, especially because I feel like I have horrible pms, which means that I am probably out this cycle too :( . Oh, well there is always next cycle. :( Oh and btw, I don't feel pregnant at all. :nope:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen... That's gives me hope :hugs:

Jess, your daughter is darling, I'm sorry shopping wasn't pleasant for you. I can only imagine what the stores are like right now but I hope you enjoy this time with her. They say kids grow up so fast as I'm sure you already know. Hope you got what you needed from the store and still hoping we get our bfp :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura so so so glad the scan went well!!! So happy for you!!

Amy i often think that maybe something went wrong but whenever i tell the doctors they say its normal and it can take a while, if youre really worried go see a doctor chick and demand they look into it for you!!

Jen hey! Glad you okay!! I know, proud of myself so far lol!

Jess i think me you and amy are roughly the same in the cycle! You testing?


Amy, im the same as you, i was lying in bed dying for my FMU this morning , i actually woke myself up at 9 am because i needed a wee which is unusua for me so think i may be getting a uti or something, so i decided to poas :((((( What an idiot i am, BFN, which i knew would happen so why did i waste my last frer :S God i feel daft, only 10dpo, but with af being due on thursday i thought maybe id have some luck :(( But no :(((

Hope youre all okay xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Okay ladies this post might be a long one but im just clutching at hopeful straws to help ease the stress....

I have been to see a medium/psychich about three times in the past 4 four years, she went into alot of detail and i dont know if u are skeptical or believe in the good ones but here is a brief overview to show you why im mentioning this..., the first time i went i was in a very abusive violent relationship, and she picked up on it and told me everything that had happened, which was true.. The second time i went after i had left that ex, and she said that i will meet somebody with the letters S and C in the name, so i though ScotT maybe? But now im with ChriS...She basically knew everythat that would happen to me etc. She told me things about my job which came true, and told me things about my family which came true...

Now i went to see her a week after the DandC hoping she would be able to tell me he was okay in heaven and put my mind at rest that it wasnt my fault...As soon as i got there she started crying and said that she was very sorry for my loss and that the baby was fine and didnt want me to be sad and he just had to go to heaven . Anyway long story short, she said that she sees a baby in August/September, and she said she didnt know if it was that i would conceive this past august september or if i would give birth next august september ( meaning i would get pg this december) she asked if i wanted to know what sex the baby would be and i said yeah she said it would be a girl.. which i knew anyway, now, just for fun.. Ive just been on the Chinese Gender Calendar, and it says if i were to get pregnant this october, it would be a boy, if i were to get pregnant this november, it would be a boy, but if i were to get pregnant this december,, It would be a girl, im literally clutching at hopeful straws here lol! Maybe im wasting my time and money between now and december? 

I know some of u may not believe in this sort of thing , i didnt until i went to see her, but it helps me believe and keep faith xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen thanks hon, hope sandy wears herself out a LOT before she reaches u r better still never reaches u :) xxxx
hurray for rapidly growing baby :) mine is 2.11 cms now :) but that well over double a week and half ago :) 
hope u feel much better really soon hon, i know being sick at normal times isnt nice but especacially not now xxxx
i tried looking up was what i said true and could only find that i might deliver early , that would be nice, a little early , not too much :) i might just keep on believing it will make it easier anyway :) 


amy what jen says is very true, u Ov late so would realistically get late bfp too xxx
i have been thinking same as jen, if i had been trying i odnt think i would have got bfp sooner , it took that long for my afs to be more normal. a lovely nurse int hte hosp when i was ahving my d and e, said to me that she had the same as me , mmc and d and e , she said to wait 3 cycles to feel more normal mentally and physically. so maybe ur body knows best? xxxx fx for u sweetie. 

hi jessica , ur DD is so pretty xxx

still cathcin up here :)


----------



## lilesMom

natasha i do believe in stuff like this but dont take it as absolute, u could get preg now and go over and be born start of aug? or she could be out a little r wrong :) 
keep goin as u r goin without her influence but its nice to have it as reassurance in ur mind all the same xxx


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go help my mom mind my fave kiddies


----------



## TTCSecrets

Cos its just i had a big cry upstairs and a rant at DH because he said i need to just leave the ttc and let it happen and hes sick of seeing me cry at every BFN or AF, and i said but i need to feel like i can control it and that he doesnt understand and he just kind of said that if af turns up this week he would like me to leave it a month and not do any charting or any opking and just bd as we normally would and see how it happens and i just feel like im the only one trying and all he is doing is providng the sperm? I dont mean that to sound horrible but i feel like im the only one who actually remembers how long it took us to conceive angel baby and then we lost him and now im trying again i feel like hes just complacent., I could sit and cry again i dont know what to do :( xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just dropping in for a quick post (I'll catch up shortly)...so far, so good with Hurricane Sandy. Jen, sounds like you have everything ready (I have a similar list...for more than Level 2 we board windows and use sandbags). Might I suggest checking your propane tank for your grill? We tend to grill a lot when without power. Stay safe ladies! Can't wait to catch up!

Note the light has been blown sideways!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

um im not sure what to say to u natasha, its hard when one person wants to go gung ho for it and the other person wants to take it more relaxed, he is prob only saying it cos he hates to see u upset hon, i know what u mean about wanting to control it but in all reality we really cant, we can help it but not control it. xxxx fx for u hon xxxxxxxxxxx

angel glad things r good so far, hope they continue to be. xx
when do they reckon it will have passed by? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Just dropping in for a quick post (I'll catch up shortly)...so far, so good with Hurricane Sandy. Jen, sounds like you have everything ready (I have a similar list...for more than Level 2 we board windows and use sandbags). Might I suggest checking your propane tank for your grill? We tend to grill a lot when without power. Stay safe ladies! Can't wait to catch up!
> 
> Note the light has been blown sideways!

Stay safe ladies! My in laws are out on Long Island so I know they are saying this is a scary one. Praying for you girls!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! 

Jen. We normally host everyone here during storms too because our generator is wired to the house. So far we just have wind and rising water levels. I hope the meds are helping and you are feeling better.

Laura. I too wonder if our body/cervix has a memory for dilation. I guess you'll let us know in 7 months! :haha: (BTW the storm should pass me by tomorrow evening) 

Jen and Laura ~ :baby: Love the heartbeats! Bet you feel so much better seeing them! <3

Amy. :hugs: Sorry this tww is challenging. I hope, if you decided to call, I hope the Dr is willing to see you and help answer any questions you may have. I know the feeling you are having, so it is perfectly normal to want the Dr to check! Fx your BFP gets here ASAP!

Natasha. Psychic sounds so promising! It doesn't hurt to have something to look forward to, so no harm done in going to see her! I LOVE the M&M idea. I pray God blesses us all again with sticky beans so that we can indulge in the fun ways to tell our loved ones!

Jessica. Trick or Treat! Another lovely picture of your beautiful daughter! 

Amy, Tash & Jessica...:dust: and Fx for your BFPs! extra :dust: for the TWW!

Bethany. Hope you are well and adjusting! :mail: :dishes: :laundry:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jen. We normally host everyone here during storms too because our generator is wired to the house. So far we just have wind and rising water levels. I hope the meds are helping and you are feeling better.
> 
> Laura. I too wonder if our body/cervix has a memory for dilation. I guess you'll let us know in 7 months! :haha: (BTW the storm should pass me by tomorrow evening)
> 
> Jen and Laura ~ :baby: Love the heartbeats! Bet you feel so much better seeing them! <3
> 
> Amy. :hugs: Sorry this tww is challenging. I hope, if you decided to call, I hope the Dr is willing to see you and help answer any questions you may have. I know the feeling you are having, so it is perfectly normal to want the Dr to check! Fx your BFP gets here ASAP!
> 
> Natasha. Psychic sounds so promising! It doesn't hurt to have something to look forward to, so no harm done in going to see her! I LOVE the M&M idea. I pray God blesses us all again with sticky beans so that we can indulge in the fun ways to tell our loved ones!
> 
> Jessica. Trick or Treat! Another lovely picture of your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Amy, Tash & Jessica...:dust: and Fx for your BFPs! extra :dust: for the TWW!
> 
> Bethany. Hope you are well and adjusting! :mail: :dishes: :laundry:

Thanks Hun. I feel sick, like achy non stop sneezing "cold/flu" sick :( I just poas and still - but I told dh I won't take meds until I know I'm not pg for sure even though my heart is telling me I'm not. Angel and Jen, keep us posted on the storm and how you guys are holding up.

Laura, sweet baby dreams :cloud9:

Jess and tash, fx this week for your bfp's!!! :hugs:

Bethany and horsey, still missing you girls! :kiss:

:hugs::hugs: to you all and anyone I've missed!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jen. We normally host everyone here during storms too because our generator is wired to the house. So far we just have wind and rising water levels. I hope the meds are helping and you are feeling better.
> 
> Laura. I too wonder if our body/cervix has a memory for dilation. I guess you'll let us know in 7 months! :haha: (BTW the storm should pass me by tomorrow evening)
> 
> Jen and Laura ~ :baby: Love the heartbeats! Bet you feel so much better seeing them! <3
> 
> Amy. :hugs: Sorry this tww is challenging. I hope, if you decided to call, I hope the Dr is willing to see you and help answer any questions you may have. I know the feeling you are having, so it is perfectly normal to want the Dr to check! Fx your BFP gets here ASAP!
> 
> Natasha. Psychic sounds so promising! It doesn't hurt to have something to look forward to, so no harm done in going to see her! I LOVE the M&M idea. I pray God blesses us all again with sticky beans so that we can indulge in the fun ways to tell our loved ones!
> 
> Jessica. Trick or Treat! Another lovely picture of your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Amy, Tash & Jessica...:dust: and Fx for your BFPs! extra :dust: for the TWW!
> 
> Bethany. Hope you are well and adjusting! :mail: :dishes: :laundry:

Hi Angel, I hope all of you are safe over there with the storms. The weather has been pretty crazy these last few months. Over here in California we have even had hot weather in late October, very rare. So do you have any plans for Halloween? I just finished Halloween shopping for both daughters. The first baby pic, was my younger daughter who is now 6, and the one I have up right now is my soon to be 13 year old daughter. It was so so hard to go Halloween shopping for her. Nothing decent out there for a 13 year old. She can't fit into kids costumes, she is almost 5'7'', and the women's costumes are all skin tight or just out right slutty lol. Not ok for an almost 13 year old. It is a constant battle raising a teenager. Hey at least she can help me with the new baby to come. That is if I ever get my bfp :( . So, do you have all bases covered for this cycle? Is your hunny home yet?


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jen thanks hon, hope sandy wears herself out a LOT before she reaches u r better still never reaches u :) xxxx
> hurray for rapidly growing baby :) mine is 2.11 cms now :) but that well over double a week and half ago :)
> hope u feel much better really soon hon, i know being sick at normal times isnt nice but especacially not now xxxx
> i tried looking up was what i said true and could only find that i might deliver early , that would be nice, a little early , not too much :) i might just keep on believing it will make it easier anyway :)
> 
> 
> amy what jen says is very true, u Ov late so would realistically get late bfp too xxx
> i have been thinking same as jen, if i had been trying i odnt think i would have got bfp sooner , it took that long for my afs to be more normal. a lovely nurse int hte hosp when i was ahving my d and e, said to me that she had the same as me , mmc and d and e , she said to wait 3 cycles to feel more normal mentally and physically. so maybe ur body knows best? xxxx fx for u sweetie.
> 
> hi jessica , ur DD is so pretty xxx
> 
> still cathcin up here :)

Thank hon, that pic is of my older daughter, she is almost 13! :cry: Imagine me with an infant and a teenager. hehe. She can help me change diapers. Congrats on the healthy pregnancy hon. Hopefully we can all catch up to you soon enough, she we can all be bump buddies.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jen. We normally host everyone here during storms too because our generator is wired to the house. So far we just have wind and rising water levels. I hope the meds are helping and you are feeling better.
> 
> Laura. I too wonder if our body/cervix has a memory for dilation. I guess you'll let us know in 7 months! :haha: (BTW the storm should pass me by tomorrow evening)
> 
> Jen and Laura ~ :baby: Love the heartbeats! Bet you feel so much better seeing them! <3
> 
> Amy. :hugs: Sorry this tww is challenging. I hope, if you decided to call, I hope the Dr is willing to see you and help answer any questions you may have. I know the feeling you are having, so it is perfectly normal to want the Dr to check! Fx your BFP gets here ASAP!
> 
> Natasha. Psychic sounds so promising! It doesn't hurt to have something to look forward to, so no harm done in going to see her! I LOVE the M&M idea. I pray God blesses us all again with sticky beans so that we can indulge in the fun ways to tell our loved ones!
> 
> Jessica. Trick or Treat! Another lovely picture of your beautiful daughter!
> 
> Amy, Tash & Jessica...:dust: and Fx for your BFPs! extra :dust: for the TWW!
> 
> Bethany. Hope you are well and adjusting! :mail: :dishes: :laundry:
> 
> Thanks Hun. I feel sick, like achy non stop sneezing "cold/flu" sick :( I just poas and still - but I told dh I won't take meds until I know I'm not pg for sure even though my heart is telling me I'm not. Angel and Jen, keep us posted on the storm and how you guys are holding up.
> 
> Laura, sweet baby dreams :cloud9:
> 
> Jess and tash, fx this week for your bfp's!!! :hugs:
> 
> Bethany and horsey, still missing you girls! :kiss:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to you all and anyone I've missed!Click to expand...

Hi Amy!! How are things goin? I hope you are feeling better. :hugs:. Are you waiting on testing again? You are still early right? I haven't started testing yet. I am not going to test this cycle, because I am pretty sure I am not pregnant. I will only test if my af is late. I can't deal with the heart break of seeing bfn after bfn, it really takes an emotional toll doesn't it. It totally screws with my head. One of us has to get a bfp sooner than later. I feel the odds are with us, and we are doing all that we can to assist mother nature on helping things happen. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys hope all still safe and well .xxx
jessica defo on the bump buddies :)
no news here, just had a visit from my sis and my 2 fave kiddies, their parents r in las vegas at the mo for a friend's wedding, they cant come home as planned cos of sandy , they have to re route but they will only be half a day late so not too bad . 
sandy is causing a lot of trouble , the sooner she exhausts herself the better . 
:dust: and :bfp: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jessica, your daughter is gorgeous! You are going to be in trouble when she gets older with the boys if you arent already! :)

Im def feeling out.. had what I think was a tiny spot this mornign when I wiped so I think AF is on her way. I am going to look into getting in to see the dr and maybe they will have some answers for me... just feel so down right now :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy hugs sweetie, when did u have late Ov? would it be IB xxxxxx
:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I dont think so.. I got my + opk on the 17th and its now the 29th so I think thats a little late.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psst. This is still a no AF :af: keep the :grr: :witch: :grr: away zone!!!

Oh Amy :hugs: Maybe the Dr testing will help ease your mind and make future 2ww easier. The worry cannot be good for you. Meanwhile, I'm still keeping my fx that you get a BFP in a day or so!

Jessica. I imagine it is really tough shopping for costumes for a little woman! It would be nice if they had more conservative costumes! We don't have any plans for Halloween...we'll prob just pass out candy to the trick or treators. 

Laura. I hope those stuck in Vegas were actually stuck in Vegas and not an airport! Nice that you get to visit with your family often. Mine is 4 hours away, but we talk daily!

AFM. I think we did what we could this round ttc. Now it's in Gods hands.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I dont think so.. I got my + opk on the 17th and its now the 29th so I think thats a little late.

its not really hon, pos opk is a day r 2 before Ov and implantation is 7-10 days after Ov so....... might not be, still fx for u sweetie, im really hope its not that ugly witch xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel they can get out of vegas , its connecting flight is the prob but they have booked different route so i dont think they have to wait in the airport :) 
fx for u this month sweeetie, may ur tww rush past :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

hehe thanks Angel, keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!!!!!

I just tried to call my dr and ofcourse they cant see me until friday.. grrr. I also looked into fertility clinics in my area and found one. Just sent them an email in hopes that they can see me sooner. I dont know how that works though... do I go to a fertility clinic until I fall pg and then once Im pg, I got to my reg dr?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I dont think so.. I got my + opk on the 17th and its now the 29th so I think thats a little late.
> 
> its not really hon, pos opk is a day r 2 before Ov and implantation is 7-10 days after Ov so....... might not be, still fx for u sweetie, im really hope its not that ugly witch xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

My 'thank you' button is gone but THANKS Laura. I am getting cramps and weird things happening so Im pretty sure its AF thats coming. I kind of wanted to see the dr before :witch: comes just incase they need to so an ultrasound or something. I dont want to wait until after to see what the problem is. I just feel like my window is getting smaller and smaller. I more so want to have my kids soon for our parents too. They arent getting any younger and my parents arent grandparents yet :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy hugs hon, xxx
ive agood feeling about u this month, but u know ur body better than us hon :) xxxx
fx still for u but if not then u r so right, get the reassurance and help u need to be able to feel secure and relax. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope things work out real soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I just left a voicemail.. told her that we are having some difficulties trying to conceive and feel like we have exahausted all of our at home options and would like to take the next step. I never thought I would have to go through this. :(


----------



## lilesMom

angel defo for hotel :) but u may not need it yet. :)
u too amy. u mgiht never egt to go se eum cos of bfp.xx
and if u do go fro tests remember wil be all worth it for LO xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

OMG.. that fertility clinic just got back to me... they cant see me until after thanksgiving :nope:... REALLY :growlmad:??!??!! 11/29 was thier first available. I am starting to feel like everything is just against us having a baby:sadangel:


----------



## lilesMom

might be a blessing in disguise u could get bfp first and not have to pay lots of money xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> might be a blessing in disguise u could get bfp first and not have to pay lots of money xxxxx

I sooo hope so


----------



## mommylov

I poas this morning and it was as white as day... nothing. I have no symptoms at all...

Found out yesterday that my mom has been sick and had to go to the drs and get an IV becasue she was dizzy and sweaty and was vomiting. She was taken out of work until this wed and as of last night she was still on liquids. I give up.


----------



## lilesMom

aw hon xxx
its a florence and machine song but its still right, :)
its always darkest before the dawn, 
my doc told me he thought he knew what was wrong with my liver, pbc , a third of people who have it have to have transplant and its incurable, i thought i would be really sick for a long long time and no ttc for ages, i was so down, but then one by one they turned aorund, xxxx i was despairing too hon, it will get better i promise u xxxx
this is the worst point, things will start to turn aorund and get better now, ur mom is gettin the care she needs and will be better soon. 
every day brings u closer to bfp, af now or no af now, u r still one day closer to bfp , 
loves ya hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ive gotta go, im goin to visit some family, chat soon, hope ur ok sweetie, 
go to OH and get loads of hugs xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Love ya too Laura, and thank you. I know you have hard your fair share obstacles as well as the other girls here. I just dont understand why bad things happen to good people. I feel like Im at the lowest point I have been in a long time. I know that I have moved on and have dealt with the loss but everytime I see that -, it just reminds me that I wont have my baby in Feb. My gf that was pregnant with me just told me that she is going on bed rest for the rest of her pregnancy which is just two months. It kills me that my baby wont be here a month after hers. I know this sounds awful and nothing will ever replace the angel that I loss but I almost feel like me being pregnant and having a healthy LO will somehow heal that wound and that my angel will be in our next lo's...it makes me sound crazy but the idea of it just brings me peace which is why I long for this baby so much.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> ive gotta go, im goin to visit some family, chat soon, hope ur ok sweetie,
> go to OH and get loads of hugs xxxx

Thanks Doll, sorry to be such a debbie downer. Enjoy your time with your fam!:hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy :hugs: Sorry to hear about your mom. I second Laura's sentiment...Nov is right around the corner Amy and the FS is pricey! Maybe with that appointment in your back pocket you'll be more relaxed. Relaxation will lead to a BFP and you having to cancel your appointment with the FS! Fx!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun, I really do need some answers.. this is killing me. At this rate, I feel like I will never be a mother. Just makes me so sad, here we had this huge house built, have pleanty of money in savings, worked hard to get where we are and now no baby.. kills me.

Just went to the bathroom and when I wiped (So sorry for TMI) I saw a red string of tissue so that tells me AF is on her way. I think its too late for ib.


----------



## mommylov

My dr just got back to me and ordered a blood pg test for me and i will get the results tomorrow. Im pretty sure I know the answer but just incase. She asked me if I wanted a quant test instead whcih I didnt know what that would do so I just opted for the regular blood pregnancy test. Should I switch that?

Just saw that the Quant test would give me actual level totals whereas the other one is going to give me a simple yes or no. Keeping my fingers crossed in the event that I get a - with this test that they can figure out whats going on.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I dont think so.. I got my + opk on the 17th and its now the 29th so I think thats a little late.
> 
> its not really hon, pos opk is a day r 2 before Ov and implantation is 7-10 days after Ov so....... might not be, still fx for u sweetie, im really hope its not that ugly witch xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> My 'thank you' button is gone but THANKS Laura. I am getting cramps and weird things happening so Im pretty sure its AF thats coming. I kind of wanted to see the dr before :witch: comes just incase they need to so an ultrasound or something. I dont want to wait until after to see what the problem is. I just feel like my window is getting smaller and smaller. I more so want to have my kids soon for our parents too. They arent getting any younger and my parents arent grandparents yet :cry:Click to expand...

Oh Amy, I wish you weren't feeling so down. :nope: Honey, do what you feel is right. IF you don't fall pg this round and you feel you need to get seen, go for it hon. I am pretty sure there is nothing wrong and that your body is just getting back to normal. I mean, what you went through 3 months ago was very traumatic. Let me assure you that you will fall preg when you body is ready. And like the others said, you get those + opks 1 to 2 days before you ov, so you aren't out of the woods yet. Around what day is af due? Do you usually get an early af. I almost never get my af early. I am pretty sure I didn't fall pg this month, around time of ov too many things happened with my tooth ache, the medicines I was taking, etc. I am also thinking that it might take a little longer for me to get pg, since I was almost half way through pregnancy. :( All I can say is that I hope you find happiness through this ttc journey and know that you are not alone.


----------



## jen435

Amy :hug: get the quant (beta) test. If its 5+ ur pregnant. I had late ib but mine was pink and only one wipe. It took 4days after for 14hcg level and I still couldnt get a positive home preg test. Hang in there. I second the girls keep ur appt try to stay calm and see what happens. Just know ur appt is there. Im opposite as u. Dh and I have house I have good career but dont work really so we have no liquid funds. I need my baby so I can start a foundation since my job is dangerous to be around radiation around pregnancy. Hugs sweety prayimg its not af. :dust:

Angel glad ur safe. So far so good here. But wind is too stromg to leave house. The rains so heavy and eye of storms still in t he ocean so hSnt made land fall yet. Some neighbors are without power alrrady and weds is far away it feels. Things are wacking against our windows too. Just made brownies incase we lose power my dh has a snack. He makes me angry. We are fighting. He has high cholesterol and knows I cant stand the smell of fried food and its all he eats last four weeks. I get so sick. I made chicken noodlesoup steak dinner with mash potatoes vegs it all got thrown away. He wont eat what I cook amd I cant eat so im cookin for him. Ugh im so angry with him yet hate fighting. He says I waste food yet I tell him saltines reeses and vit water with prenatal vits is all I can stomach atm. He thinks I lie. Whatever im fedup. is storm still by u?how is ur area angel?

Natasha have u tested?
laura hi to u and baby (ur son maybe)!! 
I cant imagine the subways in ny being so damaged by this storm. Ugh and gas prices will rise???? That dont make sense! How annoying!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you ladies. I was looking at my calendar and my next round for ttc is during Thanksgiving and Black Friday shopping...we'll be staying with my family, so I'm thinking I need to book a hotel room :bunny: While I love staying at my sister's, BDing is not an option there!
> 
> Amy. My RE will see me through the 1st 8 weeks, then she boots me out! I'll see high risk Dr due to my age and recurrent mc, but most go back to their reg OB/GYN. What did you tell your Dr you wanted to be seen for? Many test are run on CD3 and CD21.

I will also be seeing a high risk doctor. I have never seen one before, I hope they pay more attention to our problems. I am going to try and see a well known doctor who practices here in the Bay Area, that seems to have a lot more experience with 30 something mothers. This area is filled with fertility clinics and many first time mothers are in there mid to late 30s. I am a rare one with the 13 year old. I am always younger than the other parents, and it is actually annoying because they treat me like I am a kid too. They never seem to be interested in making friends, I have tried, but they flock toward the older parents. It doesn't help that my daughter looks much older than her age and they ask if I was a teenager when I had her, and I am like no I was 20 when I gave birth. People can be a little judgmental at times.


----------



## jen435

jessica your young still sweety. those high risk doctors are great! i am currently seeing one now and they anwser your questions give so much info and make sure you leave without concerns. im very pleased. just know your history and address your concerns to them so they know how to comfort you properly. i realized that if i dont speak up with everything i end up having to call midweek. now i write everything down and bring notebook to appt. a little ocd perhaps but they do understand and spend time with you. my reg obgyn does samething for me now also! so find a place your comfortable with and be upfront about all your concerns so they can schedule you accordingly to ease your mind! nov 5th seems sooo far away to see my baby again but im trying to realize its just a week away!

where are you in your cycle jessica? :hug: hope all is well for you! your dd is beautiful and that is sad ppl think you where so young when you had her. really she is well cared for and your responsible shouldnt that mean anything? its not there business. some ppl look young all there life and thats great! dont listen to them. you dont age and thats a good thing! when they have wrinkles and your same age then you can put it in there face! 

Looks like we are about to loss power ugh!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Love ya too Laura, and thank you. I know you have hard your fair share obstacles as well as the other girls here. I just dont understand why bad things happen to good people. I feel like Im at the lowest point I have been in a long time. I know that I have moved on and have dealt with the loss but everytime I see that -, it just reminds me that I wont have my baby in Feb. My gf that was pregnant with me just told me that she is going on bed rest for the rest of her pregnancy which is just two months. It kills me that my baby wont be here a month after hers. I know this sounds awful and nothing will ever replace the angel that I loss but I almost feel like me being pregnant and having a healthy LO will somehow heal that wound and that my angel will be in our next lo's...it makes me sound crazy but the idea of it just brings me peace which is why I long for this baby so much.

i think we deal with the loss as best we can but i dont think we might ever be totally at peace with it, 
i feel the exact same honey, i dont like meeting my Sil who is due within 2 days of liles date cos it kinda hurts a lot :) xx i feel bad , its not her fault r her babys fault or not even like i wish she wasnt preg, i just wish we hadnt been so close in time cos its constant reminder, i keep thinking i should be 8months preg and due in less than 2 months rather than just over 2 months now :) 
but i am glad i have what i have now and just really hope i get my LO this time, xx
u will too honey and i really hope its way sooner rather than later xx
it did help me heal a little in a way but it opens up a new can of whoop ass too to get bfp. :) now i have guilt that its not lile in my belly and some guilt sometimes at being happy ifykwim. now im gone a moany soz. 
but i hope u know what im trying to say, we have been dealt a bit of a shit storm here and we have no choice but to come out of it stronger :)
cos i dont like any other option available :) 
god im rambly, sorry , i just wanna help u in some way but im getting lost in my own crap :) soz. 
good things happen to good people too and it starts right now cos we deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh no jen hope u feel better soon and hope ur power is back as fast as poss xxxxxxxxxx

hope ur stil ok angel xxxxxxx

bethany long time no hear sweetie xxxx

jessica, natasha and horsey hope alls well honeys xxx

hope i didnt miss anyone so sorry if i did xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you all so much. I think they ended up doing a reg blood test. I just read your responses but was too late as I'm already home with a cotton ball taped I my arm. The lady taking my blood was so sweet. She said are we hoping for pos or neg and I said pos but I don't think it will be. And she took my blood vial and said sending lots of pos vibes :) I get the results tomorrow morning but I'm not even excited about it because I'm not expecting it to be pos. when the results are in, then Ill be making a n appt to see my dr.

Angel and Jen, I really hope you guys are safe!

Lots of love and hugs to you all and thanks for your so so so sweet and kind words :hugs: I love you all tremendously.


----------



## horseypants

awww sweet blood lady :) it makes a difference to have someone who cares taking care of you. good luck lady! and stay safe, all of yous on the east coast of the u.s. <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Fingers and toes crossed Amy! Is it tomorrow yet? 

Laura ~ love when you share even if you think it's just rambling! 

Jen ~ Men!! Do they not appreciate anything? I vote stop cooking for him if he is going to find fried food anyway...you cook because you care and are concerned! Wish I lived close by, I'd eat it! :munch: Hope you guys still have power! We've been lucky so far...power has been flickering. Many of our roads are flooded, so schools and work places are closed tomorrow. Nice having DH home to snuggle with! 

Jess ~ The other Mom's are bound to be jealous of you! You have your youth and a fab family! Fx for a BFP :af:

Tash ~ Helllooo? Hope you are well! 

Bethany ~ liking the new place?

:howdy: Horsey!


----------



## horseypants

im still waiting to o! frustrated ;)


----------



## mommylov

What cycle day are you horsey?

Jen, I would eat it too!

Angel, glad you still have power. I'm actually not looking forward to tomorrow. It will just be the nail in the coffin :(

Laura, love you! 

Bethany, miss you!

Love you all!! Xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy noooo! It's a good thing...either way you will have progression! Fx it's a lo growing like crazy as I type! And if not, cheers to the glass of :wine: you should treat yourself to and to future blood work that will reassure you everything is ok!


----------



## horseypants

cd25 argh!

i agree with angel and btw you sound grumpy like a true prego :dust:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> cd25 argh!
> 
> i agree with angel and btw you sound grumpy like a true prego :dust:

Lol


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy noooo! It's a good thing...either way you will have progression! Fx it's a lo growing like crazy as I type! And if not, cheers to the glass of :wine: you should treat yourself to and to future blood work that will reassure you everything is ok!

:hugs:

That IS true...:blush:


----------



## xoxo4angel

CD25 and no O? Wasn't Clomid supposed to make you O Horsey? Fx it happens soon!


----------



## mommylov

Is that what clomid does? I was thinking about asking about but didn't know the details... Guess I could use google more huh :oops:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey. Firstly hope all you USA girlies are doing okay with that storm!! Keep safe!

Im a bit irritated today.... DH had money saved up to buy a car instead of us both using mine, andwhen i found out i was pg, he said that he will keep saving it and we can buy loads of baby stuff when i give birth, now im not pg, he hasnt touched it since, yet a few days ago he went n bought a car for himself, and then lied to me and said a friend was just leaving it here for a few days :/ now hes told me the truth and im not being selfish i know its his money, its just that i feel like hes given up on the baby thing if that makes sense? i dont really care about the car cos he does need a car, but its more like, oh well we arent having a baby now so ill buy a car :S 

MEN

How are u all??

Im 12dpo waiting for af to show on thursday, dont really feel pg and cervix is low hard and firm which ive read is a sign af is coming, if pg normally it stays high apparently... so im not even entertaining buying any frer tests i would be wasting money lol!!

horsey cd25 and no o yet?? This will be a hell of a long cycle for u :/ Hope its going okay though hows the clomid?

How are the rest of u ?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey. Firstly hope all you USA girlies are doing okay with that storm!! Keep safe!
> 
> Im a bit irritated today.... DH had money saved up to buy a car instead of us both using mine, andwhen i found out i was pg, he said that he will keep saving it and we can buy loads of baby stuff when i give birth, now im not pg, he hasnt touched it since, yet a few days ago he went n bought a car for himself, and then lied to me and said a friend was just leaving it here for a few days :/ now hes told me the truth and im not being selfish i know its his money, its just that i feel like hes given up on the baby thing if that makes sense? i dont really care about the car cos he does need a car, but its more like, oh well we arent having a baby now so ill buy a car :S
> 
> MEN
> 
> How are u all??
> 
> Im 12dpo waiting for af to show on thursday, dont really feel pg and cervix is low hard and firm which ive read is a sign af is coming, if pg normally it stays high apparently... so im not even entertaining buying any frer tests i would be wasting money lol!!
> 
> horsey cd25 and no o yet?? This will be a hell of a long cycle for u :/ Hope its going okay though hows the clomid?
> 
> How are the rest of u ?
> 
> xxxxxxxx

I am also 12 dpo Natasha. Weren't we also ov the same time last month? I am also not buy frer cuz I know af is coming also. This is just a bad month all together. Sorry about the issues you are having with dh. I just don't get why men lie. Most I have ever encountered in one way or another lies, I just don't get it. Its like they are scared of us or something. I wish I could help you on this one. I have caught my husband in a few lies, and sometimes the lies are about things so petty. What pisses me off is that i have always been honest with him. I am on cd 26 now, just awaiting af.


----------



## lilesMom

angel glad ur stil good, happy snuggling :) xxxx

amy im catchin up but still have my fx xxxx
but whatever happens u r one day closer to LO xxx

horsey hope ur Ov hurries up the meanie xxx
maybe they need to up ur dose a little, same happened to a girl on another thread and next month they upped her dose and she is Ov now at cd15 xxxx

jen i would defo eat it too, healthy food with no effort required whats not to love xxx
and i know cooking feels yuvky for me now a lot of the time but when its done and i eat some i feel better so he better appreciate the effort !!! but im with angel, id prob leave him f off for abit and see how he likes it :) xxxxxx he should know u r d best :) x

natasha i know u have every right to be cross cos he didnt talk to u about it but maybe he was saving ur feelings but not doin so. maybe he reckons he still has time to save now cos u be preg for 10 months? just tryin to see his side, dont killl me ;) xxxxxxxx
hope ur ok sweetie xxxxxx

fx for all my lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ hmmm. I think I'd be more upset about him not being straight forward about whose car it was, than him spending the money. Ask anyone and they'll tell you, they don't know how they do it, but some how the money is just there when you have a baby. Laura is right, you guys will have time to save again! Now you can be upset with your OH for not being truthful (but only for the next 2.5 weeks...you might need him to BD during O!)

Amy ~ Any word?? I'm on edge here! (Clomid not good for women who O naturally, I'd tell you more, but I'm thinking you are preggers! Well, really crossing everything for you anyway.)

Jessica ~ You're holding out too and not poas? Where did all of this will power come from? I like it, but y'all are making me anxious! :haha:

Jen ~ Everything alright over there? It was in the 70's (21C) here up until Sandy, now it's windy and cold! :cold:

Laura ~ Hope you're still enjoying being off of work and your naps :sleep:

Bethany ~ Whatcha up to? Our cycles were close, so I hope you got your BDing in!


----------



## mommylov

Hi dolls.. catching up. :coffee:

Jen/Angel.. hope you girls didnt have too rough of a night! :rain:

Tash, grrr! Why do men make stupid decisions like that :dohh:? Dont they know if they lie, the beatdown will be worse :trouble:? jk hun but seriously, I wouldnt say that you are out. Maybe he was just tired of sharing a car and wanted his own. It surely doesnt excuse the lying so def give him an ear full :paper:! You can still save up, 9 months is a long time and Im sure you can get a nice little nest egg for your LO :baby:.

Laura, how are you and lo feeling today? :crib:

Jess, I agree with Angel.. I wish I had your will power :bodyb:! xx

Horsey, fx you O here soon!!! [-o&lt;

Bethany, did you move to mars and forgot to tell us :shrug:!!??! Hope youre doing well.. miss you!! :kiss:

AFM~ so I poas :test: because I still have no af and I *THINK* I saw a faint pos :huh:. Still waiting for the dr to get back to me with my results from yesterday. I called this morning and ofcourse no answer :telephone: grrr but I told dh as he was getting out of bed and he said "SEE I TOLD YOU! :happydance:" but Im still waiting for the dr to confirm so Im not taking it as a :bfp: just yet.... :confused:[-o&lt; 

Lots of :dust: and love to you girls!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Throwing a cautious :wohoo: out there for you! When I was pg in July I only *thought* I saw a line too and Dr said either it's there or it isn't! (And yesterday you knew it was negative b/c it was super white!). HURRY UP DR's office and call :telephone:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Throwing a cautious :wohoo: out there for you! When I was pg in July I only *thought* I saw a line too and Dr said either it's there or it isn't! (And yesterday you knew it was negative b/c it was super white!). HURRY UP DR's office and call :telephone:

It just scares me that I have NO sypmtoms really.. I mean MAYBE my bb are getting a little sore but I dont have much of an appetite and Im cramping a little.. more like dull aches so I just chalked it up all to be af but now I dont know. This dr's office is driving me nuts! :wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

No symptoms are ok too! And the dull cramping is most likely from your uterus moving around for the LO! Sorry, don't mean to get ahead of myself! I'll wait for the Dr's call...I'm just beside myself right now!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> No symptoms are ok too! And the dull cramping is most likely from your uterus moving around for the LO! Sorry, don't mean to get ahead of myself! I'll wait for the Dr's call...I'm just beside myself right now!

Awww you are so sweet! :hugs: I hope so too! Darn this dr! I just tried to call again and the front desk said they are in today but everytime I call thier ext, I get a vm.. .ugh


----------



## xoxo4angel

More waiting! *sigh*


----------



## mommylov

I know right! CD 32, 13dpo..... isnt that enough waiting!?!? sigh!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:juggle: Guess I can do some :laundry: while I await your news! Did I tell you DH and I are looking to go to Aspen at some point this winter? He has been all over the world (even Norway) skiing, EXCEPT Aspen!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys :)

yeah angel when i am sicky feeling i am def glad im off work, i dont ever get a whole day without sicky patch so i am better off being off really, :) ive stopped d naps cos i was afraid i wouldnt sleep at nt cos of it, that was only a few days , i think if i hadnt napped i may have come down with something but slept it off instead :) either that r growth spurt for bub :) xx
you r so right ,our girls r very self controlled :) not like me , poas every day :) ha ha
well done girls xxxx fx for ye all xxxx

oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
AMY YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THIS IS ONE OCCASION IM VERY HAPPY TO SAY I TOLD U SO HA HA HA. 
i am so happy for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel is right hon, yest u knew it was neg, why the doubt today unless there is a faint line , woo hoo, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

:bfp::crib::yellow:
whoop whoop :)
come on doc ring back and tell us all for sure :)
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

aspen sounds lovely angel xx :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

My prediction:

Amy: Ring ring...hello? 
Dr: Is this Amy?
Amy:Yes it is.
Dr: This is your Dr's office calling.
Amy: Oh good. I've anxiously been awaiting your call.
Dr:Sorry for the delay, the lab was slow getting your results to us. That being said, your blood test for pregnancy was positive. Dr wants to run the quantitative can you come in today?
Amy: About time! Thank you thank you! :cloud9: :yipee: :wohoo: :yellow: <3 :baby: I'll be right over! :plane:

Colleaguezilla...watch the phones, Amy is on a mission!


----------



## lilesMom

i like it angel, she has dissappeared, on the phone i hope :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> i like it angel, she has dissappeared, on the phone i hope :)

 I hope so too! Maybe she went over to Dr office, decided to take an early lunch break? Fx for her!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :juggle: Guess I can do some :laundry: while I await your news! Did I tell you DH and I are looking to go to Aspen at some point this winter? He has been all over the world (even Norway) skiing, EXCEPT Aspen!

oh thats awesome!!! If you do, we should meet up!!!! :thumbup: its only a few hours from me


----------



## mommylov

just got off the phone with the dr... it was - :sadangel: They only did the hcg one and they didnt do a quant test so she said that they may want me to come back in
so idk


----------



## mommylov

lol you girls are too cute... sadly the convo didnt go the way Angel wrote it out... though that convo sounded better. I have lots of fluttering going on in there right now so I dont know what to think.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bummer!! Did you tell them about your maybe faint +ve this morning?


----------



## mommylov

I did so.. I talked to my dr's assistant so she said that she was going to wait for the dr to come out (she was in a room with someone) and talk to her about what they want me to do. They may want me to come in and do the Quant..


----------



## xoxo4angel

The Quant Betas give you an actual #...I hope they opt to do that! Fingers still crossed!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> just got off the phone with the dr... it was - :sadangel: They only did the hcg one and they didnt do a quant test so she said that they may want me to come back in
> so idk

what feck. but why no af yet so.........
stupid docs, is it just too early for um, when was ur blood test?
yest morn? 
arggghh weird xxxxxxxx :growlmad:
sorry hon xxxx :cry:


----------



## Storked

Hi everyone! I am mostly moved so should be back soon! Love and dust to all of you <3


----------



## lilesMom

we miss u bethany xxx

amy hope ur ok sweetie xxx dont lose hope xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mostly moved...sounds good Bethany! 

Laura...if and when you have time and aren't too sleepy, can you do my cards?

PS No worries if you are not up to it...another time works too!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> just got off the phone with the dr... it was - :sadangel: They only did the hcg one and they didnt do a quant test so she said that they may want me to come back in
> so idk
> 
> what feck. but why no af yet so.........
> stupid docs, is it just too early for um, when was ur blood test?
> yest morn?
> arggghh weird xxxxxxxx :growlmad:
> sorry hon xxxx :cry:Click to expand...

Did the blood test yesterday after work so like at 4:30ish. She told me that she was going to talk to my dr about it since I had a pos this morning and I am 13dpo today. I would think that the beta would pick up any levels I would have by now but who knows. They may just ask me to wait a couple more days and then come back for another blood test.. idk. I wish I brought some cheapies with me to work so that I can try again and see if I was just imagining it :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

How frustrating Amy! Just hold your pee for a couple hours before you get home and pee on one then! Now we need work to HURRY UP and be over with!


----------



## lilesMom

how frustrating amy . keeping fx for u chick xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel il get um there hon xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess i know what u mean! Yeah we ov on the same time! and i can just feel af coming, which is fine, just want it to hurry up so i can start charting for next month..i think lol!
Yeah it was such a petty lie :S Thats why i got mad because why lie about it if you dont think you have done naything wrong :S Yeah he needs a car because then ill have mine back full time, but its as if its like oh well now she aint pregnant anymore ill buy the car n im thinking, hold on a minute i plan to be pregnant again asap so then what we gona do ?? WE cant save much now we are running our own house so god knows what hes thinking, im leaving him to it from now on about it lol..

Laura , Angel thankyou x I think it was just the whole lying to me when it was so petty :S Hopw u guys are okay too 

Amy FX for your quant!! 

Bethany glad its all well
Jen hope youre okay, same to you Horsey

Argh this is the longest cycle ever lol ! And its only 31days lol! My last one was 23 so this one is feeling especially long lol! Never thought id say this but hurry up AF lol!!! Due on Thursday i want u now so i can start trying again lol! xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

her u go angel :)
1) Listening : you r in communication with ur angels and the messages u r recieving are very real. trust them. you have been recieving repetitive messages , images , inner voice or feelings. are you listening to them and following them and trusting them? 

2) trustworthy guidance : you have recieved a wonderfull idea in answer to ur prayers. 
this idea is real and trustworthy , you can safely move forward knowing that you r being guided and cared for . ask for nad be open to recieving angelic support for anything u need related to this idea.

3) theres nothing to worry about: you r safe and this situation is under control and guidance of divine providence and universal order. only infuse loving thoughts and emotions to ensure the best outcome :) everything is much better than u think, ask the angels to release u from worry, a happy outcome is inevitable

these r from 2 diff packs but seems to be more r less same message, :)
hope it makes sense for u x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura do you do cards?! xx


----------



## lilesMom

natasha do u normally have longer cycles hon? shouldnt ur af be due now :) 
fx for u , xx but u know the feelings best urself hon xx
it would annoy me so much if my OH did that too hon, espeacailly the fibbing about it, but he prob was trying to spare ur feelings , in a silly way :)
if af is coming i hope she hurries up for u xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i normally have between 23-28 day cycles this is the longest ever i ovulated on cd17 instead of cd11-14 like normal so i think it may be the first time ive od since d and c, ive worked out from ov that af should be here by thursday so im just hoping she is.. I have no symptoms except for vivd dreams and bloating which are af symptoms . So idk xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah natasha all our cycles went a bit squiffy for a while . xx
ur symptoms could be preg too, its a pity lots of the symptoms of af and preg r similar, how r we supposed to know then !!! :) X


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Laura! DH scooped me up for a late lunch! I'll be back shortly!


----------



## mommylov

just an update, Just spoke with the nurse and she said that the dr wants me to come back in a week if I still have no period and + hpt. They send in the order to the lab for it and from the sounds of it, they are going to do both beta and quant. I told dh Im going to go home tonight and poas with the cheapies and if I continue to get +'s, then I have one CB Digital test that I will use and if that one comes back + too, then I will go in a little earlier then they told me to get the blood work done. She said that the dr didnt seem too worried and I asked the nurse if she had ever heard of this and she said no that she heard of it the other way around (+blood, -hpt) so idk what to think. Thinking that this morning's + on the cheapy was an error :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Love the cards! I have had a few ideas, so I'll act on all of them knowing one is going to go very well b/c the angel's support it! "Nothing to worry about" is quite fitting...DH might leave for a long trip in February (returning early summer), so I was going to panic about him not being here to dtd, but I'll just wait for my inevitable happy outcome and not worry. Thank you, thank you from the bottom of my heart for doing them!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Error? Maybe the lab messed up on your bloods! If you keep getting a +ve and have a +ve on the CB digi by Friday, then go back for Quantitative. If they won't see you, hit up that Doc in the Box, "I don't have my AF and she was due 3 days ago," they'll do the rapid blood for you (just ask them for quant too). I did in the past and had them fax the results to my OB! Good luck and let us know the results of tonight's poas! 

Tash ~ Vivid dreams? Still sounds promising!

Jess, Amy & Tash...things happen in 3's, so let's see 3 BFPs this week! Think BFP, breathe BFP, dream BFP, live BFP...can the power of persuasion knock a gal up? :haha: Fx!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ Error? Maybe the lab messed up on your bloods! If you keep getting a +ve and have a +ve on the CB digi by Friday, then go back for Quantitative. If they won't see you, hit up that Doc in the Box, "I don't have my AF and she was due 3 days ago," they'll do the rapid blood for you (just ask them for quant too). I did in the past and had them fax the results to my OB! Good luck and let us know the results of tonight's poas!
> 
> Tash ~ Vivid dreams? Still sounds promising!
> 
> Jess, Amy & Tash...things happen in 3's, so let's see 3 BFPs this week! Think BFP, breathe BFP, dream BFP, live BFP...can the power of persuasion knock a gal up? :haha: Fx!
> 
> :dust:

She showed me the vial with my name on it so Im thinking it was a true - :cry: The only other thing I can think of is that it was too early and mayboe my levels shot up over night or something random like that. I was cd31 12dpo last night when I went so I would think that the hgc level would be detected by then but who knows. DH is so cute, he said "Are you sure you are 13dpo today? You got a +OPK on the 17th but dont you O after that? So you could only be 10-11dpo today" I told him that I had pains that day and knew that I O and sure enough when I got home and tested, it was + so Im pretty sure about my dpo count. Im just reaching at this point and just need to come to terms with the fact that this isnt my month. Cant be a good sign anyway if Im having all these issues detecting HGC or not as far as having a healthy bean :shrug::cry:

Jess, Tash, and you might be the lucky 3 this month ;)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Nooo, im positive im out this month, and thats not negative thinking thats just trying to be realistic, like i say only symptoms i have left is extremely itchy nipples, but that could be af, ive noticed alot of my monthly af symptoms are different now since d and c so cant be sure if thats just something i will have every month... 
And the vivid dreams, but again is that because of everything mounting up on me over the past few weeks emotionally... To be honest im not bummed about af coming, im just waiting for her now, and to be honest ive been in a foul mood and i know it sounds daft but having af seems to release so much tension built up through the month so im embracing it..

And ive sort of made up with dh, i told him not to lie to me ever again, and that i am okay about the car, but as u girls said its only so that i can bd once ovulation pops round again :D Ooo im spiteful lol!!

Amy i hope this is your bfp !! i really really do im so excited for u, just re read your posts did u say uve gotten positives on hpts? u know what they say, a positive is a positive! no matter how faint! i know this sounds awful but doctors arent 100% every time, i had to go in for two and a half years and numerous ambulance trips before the ydiagnosed me with condition that was staring them in the face the whole time !! u wait til u get your quant and it shows a blood bfp xxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Laura do you do cards?! xx

natasha i missed this cos we posted at same time , i do hon yeah , angel cards :) xx u want a few :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Love the cards! I have had a few ideas, so I'll act on all of them knowing one is going to go very well b/c the angel's support it! "Nothing to worry about" is quite fitting...DH might leave for a long trip in February (returning early summer), so I was going to panic about him not being here to dtd, but I'll just wait for my inevitable happy outcome and not worry. Thank you, thank you from the bottom of my heart for doing them!

no prob sweetie xxxxxx 
glad they make sense for u xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> [:dust:

She showed me the vial with my name on it so Im thinking it was a true - :cry: The only other thing I can think of is that it was too early and mayboe my levels shot up over night or something random like that. I was cd31 12dpo last night when I went so I would think that the hgc level would be detected by then but who knows. DH is so cute, he said "Are you sure you are 13dpo today? You got a +OPK on the 17th but dont you O after that? So you could only be 10-11dpo today" I told him that I had pains that day and knew that I O and sure enough when I got home and tested, it was + so Im pretty sure about my dpo count. Im just reaching at this point and just need to come to terms with the fact that this isnt my month. Cant be a good sign anyway if Im having all these issues detecting HGC or not as far as having a healthy bean :shrug::cry:

Jess, Tash, and you might be the lucky 3 this month ;)[/QUOTE]

amy sorr for my bad memory but what sensitivy was ur test, if it was very low , isnt it still poss? i might be crazy and juts hoping u r preg but ..........
if no af still a chance , i really hope so. xxxx

angel is right we need a trio of bfps :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
;dust: to all, xxxxx
i just had my mediatation class it was soooooo nice. angels and healing galore <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

hi everybody, Amy fx for your bfp. Afm, I just took the clearblue digital ovulation test for the heck of it and a smiley face came up, now I am very confused. My period is due in 4 to 5 days, and now it shows I am ovulating. I feel like giving up. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laur's id love my cards done when u get chance sometime :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

jessica LH can be present when preg too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel im not forgetting ur bfp, u wil be just a small few days later than our trio xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

jess could your ov kit be picking up pregnancy instead? Ive heard opks can do that sometimes? Or maybe ur just getting another surge mid cycle? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy ~ Error? Maybe the lab messed up on your bloods! If you keep getting a +ve and have a +ve on the CB digi by Friday, then go back for Quantitative. If they won't see you, hit up that Doc in the Box, "I don't have my AF and she was due 3 days ago," they'll do the rapid blood for you (just ask them for quant too). I did in the past and had them fax the results to my OB! Good luck and let us know the results of tonight's poas!
> 
> Tash ~ Vivid dreams? Still sounds promising!
> 
> Jess, Amy & Tash...things happen in 3's, so let's see 3 BFPs this week! Think BFP, breathe BFP, dream BFP, live BFP...can the power of persuasion knock a gal up? :haha: Fx!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> She showed me the vial with my name on it so Im thinking it was a true - :cry: The only other thing I can think of is that it was too early and mayboe my levels shot up over night or something random like that. I was cd31 12dpo last night when I went so I would think that the hgc level would be detected by then but who knows. DH is so cute, he said "Are you sure you are 13dpo today? You got a +OPK on the 17th but dont you O after that? So you could only be 10-11dpo today" I told him that I had pains that day and knew that I O and sure enough when I got home and tested, it was + so Im pretty sure about my dpo count. Im just reaching at this point and just need to come to terms with the fact that this isnt my month. Cant be a good sign anyway if Im having all these issues detecting HGC or not as far as having a healthy bean :shrug::cry:
> 
> Jess, Tash, and you might be the lucky 3 this month ;)Click to expand...

Amy did you show your husband the poas you did? Hon, I feel your pain. I hope that you are preg. This is hard going through this every month. Just know that you are not alone. We are in this struggle together. I don't think I am going to use opk anymore, it just showed a smiley face and my af is due in like 4 or 5 days. So I don't know what in the heck is going on with my body. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

and i think ive missed a few bits, have we had more bfps?? xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> jess could your ov kit be picking up pregnancy instead? Ive heard opks can do that sometimes? Or maybe ur just getting another surge mid cycle? xxx

I have no idea. What the heck is going on with my body? Everything seems so out of whack. I am not even going to keep my hopes up. Because every time I do something seems to go wrong. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> jessica LH can be present when preg too xxx

Hi Laura, how are you hon? I am here obviously confused. My husband is going to bring me home a frer. I doubt I am preg though.


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Laur's id love my cards done when u get chance sometime :) xx

no prob :)

1) Time to go : the sunrises and sets on each day, endings r merely the start of new begginings , see the beauty within each sunset and know the sun will rise again tomor . call upon angel azrael for help with grieving and arch angel micheal for help with courage.

2) Fresh air : spend time outside if possible , open up ur windows and doors and let fresh air into ur home as well to refresh it. if u live in the city try to make an escape to the country or a park. spend time in nature.

3) notice he signs: the signs u have been gettin are heaven sent, we drop feathers, coins and other sign on your path to show u ur not alone. follow the signs that r guiding u to ur hearts desire. signa could also be a loved one in heaven saying hi 

4) Entrepreneur : self employment suits your disposition and intentions. working for urself allows u to better follow ur inner guidance and intuition. you will be supported in your work to bring u success. 
take action as u r guided in respect to ur career. 

:) xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

thankyou laurs :) Means alot that does xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jessica LH can be present when preg too xxx
> 
> Hi Laura, how are you hon? I am here obviously confused. My husband is going to bring me home a frer. I doubt I am preg though.Click to expand...

i so hope u r hon xxxx KUP :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
how long til u get the frer? xx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> thankyou laurs :) Means alot that does xxxxxxxx

no prob sweetie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> angel im not forgetting ur bfp, u wil be just a small few days later than our trio xxxxxxxxx

Since you're in with the angels, let them know I don't mind getting a BFP outside the trio...so long as I get one! :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> jessica LH can be present when preg too xxx
> 
> Hi Laura, how are you hon? I am here obviously confused. My husband is going to bring me home a frer. I doubt I am preg though.Click to expand...


Yikes Jessica! You ladies are all in pure limbo! Don't forget if you don't have a +ve HPT, then it's time to go all :bunny: on DH! Jen had late ovulation and luckily caught it!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> angel im not forgetting ur bfp, u wil be just a small few days later than our trio xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Since you're in with the angels, let them know I don't mind getting a BFP outside the trio...so long as I get one! :cloud9:Click to expand...

they know hon, theyr working on it :) xxxxxx
but il remind um xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hehehe...thanks Laura! I don't mind being patient. The tww rarely gets me in knots, it's getting to the tww that kills me! :hissy:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash. Did you buy the VIP for charting? I'm tempted to do so, but wasn't sure if there was a huge advantage to having it. 

By the way, my Yes! Baby lubricant came in! Thank you Royal Mail! I asked DH if he wanted to test it out...I got shot down! No worries though, Ov was Saturday, so today would've just been for fun :bunny: his loss!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Hehehe...thanks Laura! I don't mind being patient. The tww rarely gets me in knots, it's getting to the tww that kills me! :hissy:

im the opposite, i feel like im doin something for first half of cycle, then the wait kills me :) im not very patient i suppose :) :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

defo his loss angel xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think I am the opposite of everyone else! They have a section just for those in the tww! At this point I feel like I've done all I can, it's in God's hands now.


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> defo his loss angel xxx

The man isn't a young pup anymore! He probably needs a day to recover from my attacks! Lol! 

Just let me think this way! No need to differ from my thought! :pop:


----------



## lilesMom

have ye been together a bit?
im with OH over 10 yrs and i do get knocked back , boo hiss :)
but i think he is just too comfortable with me that he thinks its ok to do that :) 
good and bad :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed chickens xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> have ye been together a bit?
> im with OH over 10 yrs and i do get knocked back , boo hiss :)
> but i think he is just too comfortable with me that he thinks its ok to do that :)
> good and bad :)

Sweet dreams Laura! :cloud9: DH and I have been together for 6 years...maybe he is too comfortable. I've gotta shake things up! Although after BDing 4 days in a row, I think I need to recoup! I might need to play opossum just in case he tries to turn in a rain check on my offer! :sleep: Lol! Careful what ya wish for, right!


----------



## mommylov

so I came home after spending all day wondering how this could be.. I mustve read something wrong this morning.. so peed on a another cheapy just now... :bfp:... then I said I dont believe this so I whipped out the digital.. and.... am I just seeing things? How can this be when the dr said my blood showed -. Maybe the quant will explain better unless I o even later than I thought.
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mommylov

awww man.. and now no one is here :(


----------



## mommylov

:coffee:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> awww man.. and now no one is here :(

 omg Amy, congrats!!! That is awesome. When are you going back to the doc? Did you tell your hubby yet?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy ~ Error? Maybe the lab messed up on your bloods! If you keep getting a +ve and have a +ve on the CB digi by Friday, then go back for Quantitative. If they won't see you, hit up that Doc in the Box, "I don't have my AF and she was due 3 days ago," they'll do the rapid blood for you (just ask them for quant too). I did in the past and had them fax the results to my OB! Good luck and let us know the results of tonight's poas!
> 
> Tash ~ Vivid dreams? Still sounds promising!
> 
> Jess, Amy & Tash...things happen in 3's, so let's see 3 BFPs this week! Think BFP, breathe BFP, dream BFP, live BFP...can the power of persuasion knock a gal up? :haha: Fx!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> She showed me the vial with my name on it so Im thinking it was a true - :cry: The only other thing I can think of is that it was too early and mayboe my levels shot up over night or something random like that. I was cd31 12dpo last night when I went so I would think that the hgc level would be detected by then but who knows. DH is so cute, he said "Are you sure you are 13dpo today? You got a +OPK on the 17th but dont you O after that? So you could only be 10-11dpo today" I told him that I had pains that day and knew that I O and sure enough when I got home and tested, it was + so Im pretty sure about my dpo count. Im just reaching at this point and just need to come to terms with the fact that this isnt my month. Cant be a good sign anyway if Im having all these issues detecting HGC or not as far as having a healthy bean :shrug::cry:
> 
> Jess, Tash, and you might be the lucky 3 this month ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Amy did you show your husband the poas you did? Hon, I feel your pain. I hope that you are preg. This is hard going through this every month. Just know that you are not alone. We are in this struggle together. I don't think I am going to use opk anymore, it just showed a smiley face and my af is due in like 4 or 5 days. So I don't know what in the heck is going on with my body. :(Click to expand...

I just shows him pics of the ones from just now. I know, our bodies are all out of whack. I'm praying for you girls... I want us all to be bump buddies already!:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.

You're still very much in Hun!! As long as no af, then you're still good! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> awww man.. and now no one is here :(
> 
> omg Amy, congrats!!! That is awesome. When are you going back to the doc? Did you tell your hubby yet?Click to expand...

I did, he sent me smiley faces. I'm still scared to get excited because I don't know if its true or if I should be alarmed with the dr telling me that the blood work was neg... I've never heard of that. :shrug: but thanks doll!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.
> 
> You're still very much in Hun!! As long as no af, then you're still good! :flower:Click to expand...

You really needed your bfp this month Amy, and I am so glad you got it. Sometimes when everything down or nothing seems to be going our way we get a wonderful surprise. And who knows, maybe you feeling extra down this month was actually hormonal and a sign of pregnancy. Go and celebrate with hubby! Just no wine, hehe.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> awww man.. and now no one is here :(
> 
> omg Amy, congrats!!! That is awesome. When are you going back to the doc? Did you tell your hubby yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I did, he sent me smiley faces. I'm still scared to get excited because I don't know if its true or if I should be alarmed with the dr telling me that the blood work was neg... I've never heard of that. :shrug: but thanks doll!:hugs:Click to expand...

2 tests don't lie hon. I think you are in your right to be excited, just take it one day at a time, try not to get too stressed, make sure you get adequate sleep and remember to take those prenatals!!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.
> 
> You're still very much in Hun!! As long as no af, then you're still good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You really needed your bfp this month Amy, and I am so glad you got it. Sometimes when everything down or nothing seems to be going our way we get a wonderful surprise. And who knows, maybe you feeling extra down this month was actually hormonal and a sign of pregnancy. Go and celebrate with hubby! Just no wine, hehe.Click to expand...

You are so sweet! I can't stop crying today so maybe you're right... I'm crying more so because I'm scared. You and tash and angel and Bethany and horsey are going to get your bfp any day! I just. Hope it's not as confusing and more wonderful than this :oops: I truly am praying for you girls.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.
> 
> You're still very much in Hun!! As long as no af, then you're still good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You really needed your bfp this month Amy, and I am so glad you got it. Sometimes when everything down or nothing seems to be going our way we get a wonderful surprise. And who knows, maybe you feeling extra down this month was actually hormonal and a sign of pregnancy. Go and celebrate with hubby! Just no wine, hehe.Click to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! I can't stop crying today so maybe you're right... I'm crying more so because I'm scared. You and tash and angel and Bethany and horsey are going to get your bfp any day! I just. Hope it's not as confusing and more wonderful than this :oops: I truly am praying for you girls.Click to expand...

I wish we could all be there to celebrate with you! Of course you are emotional, you have life growing inside you! It is wonderful and scary at the same time!


----------



## mommylov

You were the same cycle day as me right? Or a day behind? I forget :oops:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I am so STUPID. I bought the frer and got a bfn. I don't know what I was thinking. Oh well, now I am gonna go out to eat and buy some wine. Every time I go month after month without bfp, it is just crushing. Putting my hopes on Amy and Tash being pregnant. We need a bfp here.
> 
> You're still very much in Hun!! As long as no af, then you're still good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> You really needed your bfp this month Amy, and I am so glad you got it. Sometimes when everything down or nothing seems to be going our way we get a wonderful surprise. And who knows, maybe you feeling extra down this month was actually hormonal and a sign of pregnancy. Go and celebrate with hubby! Just no wine, hehe.Click to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet! I can't stop crying today so maybe you're right... I'm crying more so because I'm scared. You and tash and angel and Bethany and horsey are going to get your bfp any day! I just. Hope it's not as confusing and more wonderful than this :oops: I truly am praying for you girls.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we could all be there to celebrate with you! Of course you are emotional, you have life growing inside you! It is wonderful and scary at the same time!Click to expand...


I just wished we all lived closer period... We have. Such a great little group here.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> You were the same cycle day as me right? Or a day behind? I forget :oops:

My af is due on Saturday or Sunday. It comes on the 5th every month it seems like. Really its ok that I didn't get preg this month. Remember I was taking high dosages of advil right before I ov, its better this way. I need a healthy lining. It will suck to wait another month, but I've got to. Anyways, I really meant it when I said we need more bfps :baby: this month. And you got yours. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Couldn't wait to read through...
:wohoo: Amy :wohoo:

Congrats! Wishing you happy and healthy 9 months!
:baby: :yellow: :crib:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess. The 5th is still 6 days away, so it's early for you to be testing...you'll get there, fx the rest of us will get there too! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Jess. The 5th is still 6 days away, so it's early for you to be testing...you'll get there, fx the rest of us will get there too! :hugs:

Super early babe.... I think you'll be happily surprised this weekend :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> You were the same cycle day as me right? Or a day behind? I forget :oops:
> 
> My af is due on Saturday or Sunday. It comes on the 5th every month it seems like. Really its ok that I didn't get preg this month. Remember I was taking high dosages of advil right before I ov, its better this way. I need a healthy lining. It will suck to wait another month, but I've got to. Anyways, I really meant it when I said we need more bfps :baby: this month. And you got yours. :hugs:Click to expand...

Your beautiful girls are going to have a little brother is sister soon!:baby:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Couldn't wait to read through...
> :wohoo: Amy :wohoo:
> 
> Congrats! Wishing you happy and healthy 9 months!
> :baby: :yellow: :crib:

Heheh thanks doll. I left another VM for my dr and told them what I did... I said three pos, one being digital so maybe they will have me come in sooner? :shrug: I want to be excited but I'm scared they will tell me there is something wrong with me and that's what's making these tests come out pos. I know it stupid but it's just how I feel :oops:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. I was thinking about the blood test and they must of had a faulty test in that lab! The HPTs ONLY detect HCG and the CB digital is NOT sensitive (I think 50+miu). They say human error is responsible for faulty lab results, so call your Dr tomorrow and have them go ahead and run your quantitative AND progesterone levels...it isn't any extra work on their part. I'm so excited for you! :yipee:


----------



## xoxo4angel

You posted as I was typing...great minds think alike. They need to test you again!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Don't ask them if you can go in...you need to be a smidge pushy and say, as a result of my home pg test, I would now like to go ahead and get my quant betas ran and my progesterone looked at. 

Nothing is wrong with you Amy...the only thing wrong is the Dr's office!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Don't ask them if you can go in...you need to be a smidge pushy and say, as a result of my home pg test, I would now like to go ahead and get my quant betas ran and my progesterone looked at.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with you Amy...the only thing wrong is the Dr's office!

You're getting me excited! Ok I'll ask... I mean DEMAND they do these tests and see me! :thumbup: thank!


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Don't ask them if you can go in...you need to be a smidge pushy and say, as a result of my home pg test, I would now like to go ahead and get my quant betas ran and my progesterone looked at.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with you Amy...the only thing wrong is the Dr's office!
> 
> You're getting me excited! Ok I'll ask... I mean DEMAND they do these tests and see me! :thumbup: thank!Click to expand...

That's the ticket! Let us know what they say. Think about those who only rely on HPTs...most Dr's offices trust the results of them and never ask the patient to wait a week for labs! 

It's time for you to rightly be on :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm off to catch some sleep Amy...fx and sending positive sticky vibes your way! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel!! Sweet dreams!


----------



## mommylov

Came home from dinner and poas again lol. Dh said "3 pos aren't enough?" I said no, but got my 4 so now im just hoping the drs will confirm that i am indeed pregnant and that the baby is healthy. Stupid drs!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, yeah i paid for the VIP ,,, i didnt want to at first because i didnt know what the advantages were, but then they gave me an 8 day free trial and the difference was huge, they do loads of working out for u etc and u get access to the chat rooms etc if u are vip so u can get help with your chart if u are stuck and it does loads, i bought the 90 day one because it works out cheaper, plus if i dont catch this cycle i would have had t buy another 3o days anyway xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

AMY CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AHHHHHHHHHH ITS ONLY HALF 7 AM AND I FEEL LIKE RUNNING ROUND THE HOUSEEEE IN EXCITEMENT

i just literally hugged dh saying AMYS PREGNANT AMYS PREGNANT and he was like oh wicked thats amazing! Whos amy?! And i was like dude u dont listen to anything i say lol , you know? One of the girls ive been banging on about on that website for the past two months :S loool

Wow amazing amy xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know this sounds really daft, and ive said it before...
When i hear of people i know getting pregnant and giving birth, i feel sad inside, i dont begrudge them or anything but it saddens me...

But last night once i made up with dh, all i did was cry, for no reason, and then i was fine, we watched Evan Almighty, and if you have watched it its a comedy, and i cried at the end of it, and then i was fine, then i went to bed and cried myself to sleep cudling dh, feeling really down and poorly

Yet coming on here this morning and seeing your bfp amy has made me so happy, i dont get it, with anyone else i feel bummed, but with you girls i am genuinely happy, as if it were my own bfp, and i actually feel like i can bare going to work today nowing that another one of our girls has done it <3

Im really emotional today so im going to say it, i wish we all lived closer, so we could just give eachother a big hug, i honestly have so much love for your girls, always will i think <3 xxxxx Have a good day ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

13dpo ... Bfn ...


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> so I came home after spending all day wondering how this could be.. I mustve read something wrong this morning.. so peed on a another cheapy just now... :bfp:... then I said I dont believe this so I whipped out the digital.. and.... am I just seeing things? How can this be when the dr said my blood showed -. Maybe the quant will explain better unless I o even later than I thought.

woo hoo, thank god. 
i got so confused by stupid docs, obvs a mistake xxxxxxxxxxx
so happy for u sweetie, its green u wanted for ur name isnt it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> I know this sounds really daft, and ive said it before...
> When i hear of people i know getting pregnant and giving birth, i feel sad inside, i dont begrudge them or anything but it saddens me...
> 
> But last night once i made up with dh, all i did was cry, for no reason, and then i was fine, we watched Evan Almighty, and if you have watched it its a comedy, and i cried at the end of it, and then i was fine, then i went to bed and cried myself to sleep cudling dh, feeling really down and poorly
> 
> Yet coming on here this morning and seeing your bfp amy has made me so happy, i dont get it, with anyone else i feel bummed, but with you girls i am genuinely happy, as if it were my own bfp, and i actually feel like i can bare going to work today nowing that another one of our girls has done it <3
> 
> Im really emotional today so im going to say it, i wish we all lived closer, so we could just give eachother a big hug, i honestly have so much love for your girls, always will i think <3 xxxxx Have a good day ladies xxxxxxx

aw :hugs: sweetie xxxxxxxx
im the same ,i think its cos we know thta everyone here has felt the same pain and u cant but be happy for someone. in a strange way it feels like a little victory for us all and it always gave me more hope of gettin bfp myself. its like see there is nothing wrong with them after so il be fine too :)
and u will xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> AMY CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS AHHHHHHHHHH ITS ONLY HALF 7 AM AND I FEEL LIKE RUNNING ROUND THE HOUSEEEE IN EXCITEMENT
> 
> i just literally hugged dh saying AMYS PREGNANT AMYS PREGNANT and he was like oh wicked thats amazing! Whos amy?! And i was like dude u dont listen to anything i say lol , you know? One of the girls ive been banging on about on that website for the past two months :S loool
> 
> Wow amazing amy xxx

Awww Thanks hun!!!! :hugs: I do the same thing with my dh lol. At first he said the same thing "WHO are you talking about???" but then over time he got to know you guys so to speak and now Im like "OMG OMG, Laura and Jen are preggers, Angel's hubby is home, Jess and Tash are testing soon, Bethany just moved into her new place, Danni is still MIA but we love her and miss her..." and you know what? He didnt even ask who you guys were.. he just knew I mustve been talking about me girls here! :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> I know this sounds really daft, and ive said it before...
> When i hear of people i know getting pregnant and giving birth, i feel sad inside, i dont begrudge them or anything but it saddens me...
> 
> But last night once i made up with dh, all i did was cry, for no reason, and then i was fine, we watched Evan Almighty, and if you have watched it its a comedy, and i cried at the end of it, and then i was fine, then i went to bed and cried myself to sleep cudling dh, feeling really down and poorly
> 
> Yet coming on here this morning and seeing your bfp amy has made me so happy, i dont get it, with anyone else i feel bummed, but with you girls i am genuinely happy, as if it were my own bfp, and i actually feel like i can bare going to work today nowing that another one of our girls has done it <3
> 
> Im really emotional today so im going to say it, i wish we all lived closer, so we could just give eachother a big hug, i honestly have so much love for your girls, always will i think <3 xxxxx Have a good day ladies xxxxxxx

This was me just a few days ago... being emotional is a GREAT sign not that I want you to be emotional. Dont be down hun.. your rainbow baby is coming.. I just know it! I too always say that I really wish we lived closer! One of these days we will have to seriously meet up somewhere and hang out! I too feel the same way. Its so great when people are blessed with a child but it is very heartbreaking when we long so much for our little ones but I agree with Laura... When I see you girls getting your bfp I kept telling myself mine has to come one day too. I have every fear in the book with regards to misscarrying and everything that we fear having gone through this.. "What if something happened after the D&C? What if something is wrong with me and thats why I misscarried? What if Im doing something wrong and dont know it?" and not going to lie, I STILL have these fears. Thats where you all come in. Everytime I talk to you girls or I hear your stories, it gives me peace. Keep the faith... its going to happen at the perfect time for you. :hugs: Another thing that helped me was angel cards. Laura and I both do them but I think she has a much better set that I do. I have two sets and between what Ive pulled for myself and what Laura pulled for me, it all gave me hope. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> 13dpo ... Bfn ...

Jen got her bfp late so you are not out until the witch shows up!!! xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> so I came home after spending all day wondering how this could be.. I mustve read something wrong this morning.. so peed on a another cheapy just now... :bfp:... then I said I dont believe this so I whipped out the digital.. and.... am I just seeing things? How can this be when the dr said my blood showed -. Maybe the quant will explain better unless I o even later than I thought.
> 
> woo hoo, thank god.
> i got so confused by stupid docs, obvs a mistake xxxxxxxxxxx
> so happy for u sweetie, its green u wanted for ur name isnt it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks Laura!! Had a nice talk with DH. He took me out to dinner and I told him that I was scared to acknowledge the pregnancy because of everything that has happened and because of the dr. He reassured me and then told me "We ARE having this baby and everything is going to be fine. The baby will be healthy and perfect".. it just made my night. So now if I can get the drs to confirm everything and tell me my little bean is doing well, Ill be even more better!:flower:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> so I came home after spending all day wondering how this could be.. I mustve read something wrong this morning.. so peed on a another cheapy just now... :bfp:... then I said I dont believe this so I whipped out the digital.. and.... am I just seeing things? How can this be when the dr said my blood showed -. Maybe the quant will explain better unless I o even later than I thought.
> 
> woo hoo, thank god.
> i got so confused by stupid docs, obvs a mistake xxxxxxxxxxx
> so happy for u sweetie, its green u wanted for ur name isnt it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes ma'am! You got it! Thanks!:hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> She said that the dr didnt seem too worried and I asked the nurse if she had ever heard of this and she said no that she heard of it the other way around (+blood, -hpt) so idk what to think:(


So Amy, have you decided to wait until next week to go in for additional blood work? I hope you get to talk with the same nurse as above. You'll get to be a 1st for her! 

Hi ladies! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel, yeah i paid for the VIP ,,, i didnt want to at first because i didnt know what the advantages were, but then they gave me an 8 day free trial and the difference was huge, they do loads of working out for u etc and u get access to the chat rooms etc if u are vip so u can get help with your chart if u are stuck and it does loads, i bought the 90 day one because it works out cheaper, plus if i dont catch this cycle i would have had t buy another 3o days anyway xxxxx

From what I understand about temping, your chart looks GREAT! Does your temp drop drastically for AF because it looks like its staying high for BFP...I'm still confused with reading charts! Just when I think I understand the system, I get puzzled! :shrug: Maybe should upgrade to VIP.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> She said that the dr didnt seem too worried and I asked the nurse if she had ever heard of this and she said no that she heard of it the other way around (+blood, -hpt) so idk what to think:(
> 
> 
> So Amy, have you decided to wait until next week to go in for additional blood work? I hope you get to talk with the same nurse as above. You'll get to be a 1st for her!
> 
> Hi ladies! :dust:Click to expand...

I actually had an appt schedule with my dr for this friday before I even knoew I was pg because either way I wanted to talk to her about either what to do next or for prenatal care. Now that Im pretty sure Im pregnant, I am going to see if I can go in and get my bloodwork done today so that it will be ready by the time I go in on friday. Still keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok.

How are you doing??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh I hope they get to do your blood work today! Looking forward to Friday! 

AFM I'm poking around looking at "what size follicle is too big," Dr Google is über dangerous for me! Just giving myself a moment to do the math on my follie, +ve OPKs and temping. I think my crosshairs are off by a day...no worries really. C'est la vie!

Happy Halloween! :devil:


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/halloween/mini-graphics-halloween-393053.gif

Boo!


----------



## mommylov

Dr Google IS dangerous!!!! I cant wait for you to test!! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust!!! xoxox

So just went to the bathroom.. when I wiped, I say a little pick. Now Im back to being worried :( Friday cant come soon enough.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/halloween/mini-graphics-halloween-393053.gif
> 
> Boo!

LOL how cute!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pink is ok...red, lots of red = worry. Lots going on down there!


----------



## mommylov

and mild cramping :( now that I think about it.. Im wondering if the light cramping is gas :oops: I feel so dumb lol but none the less... spotting scares me.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I feel we suffer from a touch of PTSD...the beginning of a pregnancy after mc is so frightening. We scrutinize everything. A moment that is supposed to be full of excitement and joy is the scariest of all! Boy, ignorance was bliss, right?

Not so frightening ~~~> https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and cramping could be gas and/or the uterus prepping for baby! The RE said it's heavy so AF type cramps in the beginning are usually normal!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I feel we suffer from a touch of PTSD...the beginning of a pregnancy after mc is so frightening. We scrutinize everything. A moment that is supposed to be full of excitement and joy is the scariest of all! Boy, ignorance was bliss, right?
> 
> Not so frightening ~~~> https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif




xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and cramping could be gas and/or the uterus prepping for baby! The RE said it's heavy so AF type cramps in the beginning are usually normal!

I love this little things youre posting! heheh so cute!

Oh phew.. it really is scary. I dont remember any of this happening before but then again like you said ignorance is bliss so I may have just not payed any attention

Any plans for Halloween? DH and I deocrated the house and carved a pumpkin yesterday. So excited to see all the kids come out tonight!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I wonder how many Hurricane Sandy babies there will be...nothing like a natural disaster to get people in the sheets! :haha: 

Too bad the hurricane didn't have a more exotic or unique name...there would be a rash of that name in about 9 months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I wonder how many Hurricane Sandy babies there will be...nothing like a natural disaster to get people in the sheets! :haha:
> 
> Too bad the hurricane didn't have a more exotic or unique name...there would be a rash of that name in about 9 months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:

hahahah you will be one of them.. although I dont know about the name Sandy. Do you have names picked out?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm not sure what we're doing tonight. We still need to carve our pumpkin! DH bought heaps of candy for the kids. He gets excited when they all come around...they prob think he is a creepy old guy! He'll ask, "and what are you?" or "what do you say?" I have to remind him the kids are on a schedule and don't have all night! Lol!


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Hurricane Sandy babies there will be...nothing like a natural disaster to get people in the sheets! :haha:
> 
> Too bad the hurricane didn't have a more exotic or unique name...there would be a rash of that name in about 9 months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> hahahah you will be one of them.. although I dont know about the name Sandy. Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...

I don't have names...Do you? DH and I can never seem to agree, so we'll just wait until I get pg again to start throwing suggestions at each other. And at that point I'll have you ladies to help me too!

No offense, but I'm not keen on Sandy...I have a less than desirable cousin with that name.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> I wonder how many Hurricane Sandy babies there will be...nothing like a natural disaster to get people in the sheets! :haha:
> 
> Too bad the hurricane didn't have a more exotic or unique name...there would be a rash of that name in about 9 months! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:
> 
> hahahah you will be one of them.. although I dont know about the name Sandy. Do you have names picked out?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have names...Do you? DH and I can never seem to agree, so we'll just wait until I get pg again to start throwing suggestions at each other. And at that point I'll have you ladies to help me too!
> 
> No offense, but I'm not keen on Sandy...I have a less than desirable cousin with that name.Click to expand...


Ya there is a lady here named Sandy and Im not a big fan either.

Yor hubby sounds adorable!!!! We just carved our pumpkin last night lol. You still have time! I just went and had my blood drawn.. it was the same lady that took my blood on monday that took mine today. She thought this whole this was really weird too. DH is convinced she screwed something up but Im like how??? Oh well... they took 2 vials.. I think they are doing a quant and maybe another beta?

As for names, we have a few.. the only one we are set on is a girls name but that might change too lol

Girls~ Aubrey, Kaitlyn, Avery 
Boys~ Jace, Aiden, Camden, (It was set for Brayden but my cuz took it grrr)

bb getting a little sore on the sides now.. maybe the sypmtoms will now be coming...hmm

Jen, you ok? Havent heard from her :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

Oh and talking about creepy old men.. did I tell you about the time DH invited some kids to come in? This was a couple of weeks ago but these kids came to the door asking for canned goods for some drive at school. So dh says "sure, do you want to come in?". They were like umm no thats ok. I was sitting in the front room and heard it all. He shuts the door and I asked him why he said that. He said well I didnt want to shut the door on them and I didnt want the cats to get out. I said dont you know.. they are taught STRANGER DANGER! So I opened the door and explained to them that he just didnt want the animals to get out and they were like Ohhhhh ok. SMH lol

DH... creepy old man from the house on the corner. :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Oh phew.. it really is scary. I dont remember any of this happening before but then again like you said ignorance is bliss so I may have just not payed any attention
> 
> Any plans for Halloween? DH and I deocrated the house and carved a pumpkin yesterday. So excited to see all the kids come out tonight!
> 
> that can be a good sign honey, i took feeling different this time to mean that maybe its cos last time i lost preg, maybe my body knew last time i was gonna lose her and didnt prepare as well as this time. :) xxx
> or could be difference between having a boy or a girl baby :)
> or could just be every preg is different, my mom has 12 kids and she said every 1 of us was different xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> jen had sp[otting and all is fine, i know for us before spotting was bad but u know tons of people have ti and r fine xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
> i know it is so hard but try focus on good outcome but like i say i know how hard it is, im only statin to believe im gettin a baby this time now xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, i went to my parents house for halloween and lots o my nieces and nephews called, was good fun :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! Glad tug had fun with the kiddos! :)


----------



## mommylov

Sitting stopped so must've been leftover ib or something I hope. How are you Hun?


----------



## jen435

:happydance::bfp::crib::yellow::dance:
Amy:wohoo: Im sooo :flower: for you and DH!!! Laura and Angel are correct! I had pink spotting and it took me a while for a + blood test! I had a quantitative and it was 14!!! A reg blood test would have been negative and my beta had to be repeated bc that low they will not say you are pregnant! YOUR PREGNANT AMY!!! YAY!!! AHHH!!! I am screaming and yelling AMYS PREGNANT and my DH is like oh on your thread and im like YUP!!! 3 PREGNANT MORE TO GO!!! :yippe: Congratulations!!! :hugs2:

Natasha no AF yet??? Your still in! Fxd for that BFP!!

Angel glad you weathered the storm. It was brutal here. Freezing here also. No power, cell phone home phone, internet and lots of home damage and trees ripped straight from the roots outta the ground. This area is in rare form. I feel blessed to have only been outta power for a little over 48 hrs. Many are still without power. Our roads are still blocked off and shut down also. Roofs ripped right off houses etc. I never seen this in my life. NJ shore line is a MESS!! boardwalks gone rides destroyed and buildings. Very sad. NY 110 homes caught fire and areas in NJ & NY are flooded. Cell phone service is still out for many. I feel bad and feel very blessed im in a warm home tonight! 

Laura how are you?
Angel any news?
I read someone is close to AF with +opk? if its digital believe it and DTD they worked for amy and i!!! Fxd for that BFP!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen!!! I think that's maybe that happened. I got more blood drawn today and will get the results tomorrow then have an apt on fri morning. They are doing a quant along with I think another beta. I hope the levels are ok. 

So glad you are safe. My in laws are in Long Island and still have no power but are ok. Crazy what this storm did!


----------



## mommylov

Thought spotting was done but still going :(


----------



## jen435

Hugs amy demand an appt! They gave me a rhogam shot for spotting. But ob said after d&c with next preg spotting is normal as long as not heavy or red. She said left over ib blood is normal (pink/dark red/brown old blood) If it is go to ER you had positive dig hpt your def preg. praying for u and ur bean!


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Hugs amy demand an appt! They gave me a rhogam shot for spotting. But ob said after d&c with next preg spotting is normal as long as not heavy or red. She said left over ib blood is normal (pink/dark red/brown old blood) If it is go to ER you had positive dig hpt your def preg. praying for u and ur bean!

It's def very little and no bright red. I'll tell my dr about it on Friday maybe she will give me the same shot


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning girlssssssss!!

Ooo im in a bad mood today AF is deffinitely coming lol!

Well, its due today, keep going to toilet to check. I took a FRER yesterday though and it was negative and i had a big temp drop today so , its time to start using the knicker stickers i think lol

Jen,Laura how are bumps?

Amy ive just been reading that spotting is completely normal as long as its not bright red or lots of it :) Easier said than done but try not to worry :) I hope i can practice what i preach when i get pg lol!

Horsey Jess how are you? Angel how are you?

Bethany hope youre okay? 

Anyone ive forgot?! 

I spoke to Danni the other day, she says shes okay and she hopes we are all okay and sends her love :)

I dont wanna go to work, im i n a foul mood, i can imagine the conversation going like this


Hello youve reached Natasha how may i help you today?
Oh yeah duck well i forgot to sign on last week and now ive not had a payment..
Okay sir well thats because you have to sign on to get your benefit payment
YOU EFFING BITCH YOU ARE A SLAG I HATE YOU I NEED MY PAYMENT BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.

Okay sir, i will not be spoken to like that, i am hanging up the call

...That is literally what i do from 8 til 5 daily :|

xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

mommylov said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Hugs amy demand an appt! They gave me a rhogam shot for spotting. But ob said after d&c with next preg spotting is normal as long as not heavy or red. She said left over ib blood is normal (pink/dark red/brown old blood) If it is go to ER you had positive dig hpt your def preg. praying for u and ur bean!
> 
> It's def very little and no bright red. I'll tell my dr about it on Friday maybe she will give me the same shotClick to expand...

Duh just realized I'm not rh- so I don't think they would give me this shot but maybe I might need something else? Idk..


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Morning girlssssssss!!
> 
> Ooo im in a bad mood today AF is deffinitely coming lol!
> 
> Well, its due today, keep going to toilet to check. I took a FRER yesterday though and it was negative and i had a big temp drop today so , its time to start using the knicker stickers i think lol
> 
> Jen,Laura how are bumps?
> 
> Amy ive just been reading that spotting is completely normal as long as its not bright red or lots of it :) Easier said than done but try not to worry :) I hope i can practice what i preach when i get pg lol!
> 
> Horsey Jess how are you? Angel how are you?
> 
> Bethany hope youre okay?
> 
> Anyone ive forgot?!
> 
> I spoke to Danni the other day, she says shes okay and she hopes we are all okay and sends her love :)
> 
> I dont wanna go to work, im i n a foul mood, i can imagine the conversation going like this
> 
> 
> Hello youve reached Natasha how may i help you today?
> Oh yeah duck well i forgot to sign on last week and now ive not had a payment..
> Okay sir well thats because you have to sign on to get your benefit payment
> YOU EFFING BITCH YOU ARE A SLAG I HATE YOU I NEED MY PAYMENT BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.
> 
> Okay sir, i will not be spoken to like that, i am hanging up the call
> 
> ...That is literally what i do from 8 til 5 daily :|
> 
> xxxxx

Awww tash, you're still not out! I felt the same exact way. Last time I got preg, I was using frer like crazy and didn't get my bfp until after af was due. I hear ya on not wanting to go to work too but tomorrow is Friday!!!!! Hope you can make it until then hun. Lots of love and hugs to you. :hugs:

Oh so glad you got to talk to danni.. Tell her hi and that we miss her tons!!!

It's 5:47am right now and I too am dreading getting up and getting ready for work... Sigh. 2 more days until the weekend! Should be getting my test results sometime today fx!!!!!

Have a great day ladies and hope you all had a fabulous Halloween!


----------



## lilesMom

fa for u amy, xxxx
jen thats so awful about the storm , glad u r safe and power is bcak xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> fa for u amy, xxxx
> jen thats so awful about the storm , glad u r safe and power is bcak xxxxxxxx

Thanks Laura! How are you doing today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen. Glad you weren't without power for too long! 

Tash. Your temp is still above the cover line...does that mean that AF is still coming? FX the :witch: stays away!

Bethany. https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/sighing-and-waiting/smileys-sighing-and-waiting-922320.gif

Amy. Spotting is quite common in the first trimester. Def scary for those of us who've been through a mc. It will be nice for the Dr to check you though! Friday cannot get here fast enough! We'll settle for a phone call with your Betas at this point! :telephone:

Laura. Hope you and :baby: are well this morning!

Jessica. How'd trick or treating go last night with the girls! https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/pumpkins/smileys-pumpkins-186661.gif

:hi: Horsey. Fx for your Ov!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Jen. Glad you weren't without power for too long!
> 
> Tash. Your temp is still above the cover line...does that mean that AF is still coming? FX the :witch: stays away!
> 
> Bethany. https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/sighing-and-waiting/smileys-sighing-and-waiting-922320.gif
> 
> Amy. Spotting is quite common in the first trimester. Def scary for those of us who've been through a mc. It will be nice for the Dr to check you though! Friday cannot get here fast enough! We'll settle for a phone call with your Betas at this point! :telephone:
> 
> Laura. Hope you and :baby: are well this morning!
> 
> Jessica. How'd trick or treating go last night with the girls! https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/pumpkins/smileys-pumpkins-186661.gif
> 
> :hi: Horsey. Fx for your Ov!

Hi hun... yes for sure scary but still waiting for the darn call. :brat:

I talked to Bethany on FB a little last night and she said she is doing well and should have her internet up and running soon. :happydance:

The trick or treaters were just darling last night.. There was this one little girl maybe 2 dressed as Nemo from Finding Nemo. You could just eat her!!!!! I wish I got a video of her!

How was yours? Did dh love all the kids and talk to each one of them again? lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

How adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy have they called yet? :haha:
> 
> Thanksgiving is on a Thursday....always has been. Well, my sister calls and says she wants to celebrate it on Wednesday (the day before Thanksgiving). Her rationale is Black Friday sales are now creeping into Thursday, the actual Thanksgiving Holiday. If we concede and have Thanksgiving dinner on Wednesday, then we'll be available ALL day Thursday for the surprise sales! Heaven help...my sister has gone mad! I'm all about some retail therapy, but Thursday & Friday? That'll be 48 hours worth of bargain shopping! :help:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thanks Amy, he is a doll! (my Thanks button is gone! Why does that happen?)

Mine does that too every so often. I know the other girls have had it happen as well. I cant imagine they wouldnt want us to be super friendly and thank away.. maybe they dont realize that some of us use it as a "Like" button. :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Amy, he is a doll! (my Thanks button is gone! Why does that happen?)
> 
> Mine does that too every so often. I know the other girls have had it happen as well. I cant imagine they wouldnt want us to be super friendly and thank away.. maybe they dont realize that some of us use it as a "Like" button. :dohh:Click to expand...

It pops back up after a couple of post, but I like to thank someone immediately. Must be a glitch in the system. At first I thought we were limited to how many times we could use in a certain time frame! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

no phone call yet.. I just tried to call and got thier vm.. left a message.. grrr ](*,)


----------



## xoxo4angel

You wrote: "_As for names, we have a few.. the only one we are set on is a girls name but that might change too lol

Girls~ Aubrey, Kaitlyn, Avery 
Boys~ Jace, Aiden, Camden, (It was set for Brayden but my cuz took it grrr)_"

Just wanted to rewind a minute. I love these names! And isn't it something how a family member takes a name you like? 

Our last name starts with a W, so playfully I thought we could give him/her a name so its initials would be BMW :haha: DH wasn't a fan, but we love our cars and monograming would be SOOO easy! 

Another playful thought...what if I conceive on holiday in Aspen? Then I could pick up the trend where you name your baby where you made them! Just hope it'd be a girl! haha

Why am I rambling? I guess I'm excited for you!


----------



## geegirl

hi very new to this, been ttc for 15 months now, have a 5 year old dd from a previous relationship, my dp also has a 8 year old son from another. i was on the marina coil for 3 years and had it removed 16 months ago when i found out i was 6 weeks pregnant. I later had a mc at 11 weeks due to my cervix not closing. Since then we have been unable to fall pregnant,i am really worried something is wrong as on paper we should be ok? both young and healthy so what is going on. Every time af arrives my heart sinks i live very far away from friends/family so support would be lovely from other ladies going through a similar situation. Still finding my feet here, but is nice to rant p.s anyone had a similar situation and fell pregnant? Many thanks! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

geegirl said:


> hi very new to this, been ttc for 15 months now, have a 5 year old dd from a previous relationship, my dp also has a 8 year old son from another. i was on the marina coil for 3 years and had it removed 16 months ago when i found out i was 6 weeks pregnant. I later had a mc at 11 weeks due to my cervix not closing. Since then we have been unable to fall pregnant,i am really worried something is wrong as on paper we should be ok? both young and healthy so what is going on. Every time af arrives my heart sinks i live very far away from friends/family so support would be lovely from other ladies going through a similar situation. Still finding my feet here, but is nice to rant p.s anyone had a similar situation and fell pregnant? Many thanks! xx

Sorry for your loss geegirl! :hugs: You'll find the ladies on here VERY supportive. I'm curious, you said on paper things look good...does this mean you've had blood work and scans? I know after a year of trying the Dr's like to look into the fertility of the couple.


----------



## geegirl

:) that's very good to hear! Not as such, a few months ago we went to the doctors, my gp left in the of me getting bloods, only just started to get bloods done to pin point ovulation as my periods are a little erratic. well i haven't even had the results of those because of changing doc. She said we was to be referred to a fertility clinic at the beginning of oct. I asked the surgery and apparently the top doctor who is looking at it has not even given it a glance.... very frustrating. I mean we look good on paper because we are both healthy and have other children.....loosing all hope in my doctors at the mo!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> You wrote: "_As for names, we have a few.. the only one we are set on is a girls name but that might change too lol
> 
> Girls~ Aubrey, Kaitlyn, Avery
> Boys~ Jace, Aiden, Camden, (It was set for Brayden but my cuz took it grrr)_"
> 
> Just wanted to rewind a minute. I love these names! And isn't it something how a family member takes a name you like?
> 
> Our last name starts with a W, so playfully I thought we could give him/her a name so its initials would be BMW :haha: DH wasn't a fan, but we love our cars and monograming would be SOOO easy!
> 
> Another playful thought...what if I conceive on holiday in Aspen? Then I could pick up the trend where you name your baby where you made them! Just hope it'd be a girl! haha
> 
> Why am I rambling? I guess I'm excited for you!

hahaha I love it!!! But I think this is the cycle for you. You can still name them Aspen and just say "We went there while I was pregnant with you and had the best time so thats where the name came from!" heheh

I know! I was kind of bugged when she took it but oh well. She DID have a baby before me so cant get too mad I suppose. Everyone was like "You can still name your son Brayden". I said no I cant.. its one thing when its a friend or DISTANT cousin but this is one that we still all the time... well my parents so atleast because they are in Cali. Oh well. I cant wait for your ++++++++++++++++++++++++++.... I cant wait for all of us to be preggers at the same time!!!! :happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

geegirl ~ Don't despair. It is a good sign that you both already have children! As for the Dr, I would certainly pester them :telephone: until they caved and sent you over to the FS! It amazes me how many clinics have no sense of urgency...you would think after a woman experiences a loss they would be more sympathetic! Fx you get your answers! And heaps of :dust: your way!


----------



## mommylov

geegirl said:


> hi very new to this, been ttc for 15 months now, have a 5 year old dd from a previous relationship, my dp also has a 8 year old son from another. i was on the marina coil for 3 years and had it removed 16 months ago when i found out i was 6 weeks pregnant. I later had a mc at 11 weeks due to my cervix not closing. Since then we have been unable to fall pregnant,i am really worried something is wrong as on paper we should be ok? both young and healthy so what is going on. Every time af arrives my heart sinks i live very far away from friends/family so support would be lovely from other ladies going through a similar situation. Still finding my feet here, but is nice to rant p.s anyone had a similar situation and fell pregnant? Many thanks! xx

Welcome :howdy:! Sorry for your loss and trouble ttc :cry:. I personally havent had the same issue but we are all here for the same reason... loss and ttc :sadangel:. Have you actually gone to the dr to see what is going on? It might be a simple fix :shrug:! Im sorry I cant give better advice but maybe by going to the dr, you can atleast get started going in the right direction. If you have gone to a dr, maybe try getting a second opinion from another one? Sending you :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> You wrote: "_As for names, we have a few.. the only one we are set on is a girls name but that might change too lol
> 
> Girls~ Aubrey, Kaitlyn, Avery
> Boys~ Jace, Aiden, Camden, (It was set for Brayden but my cuz took it grrr)_"
> 
> Just wanted to rewind a minute. I love these names! And isn't it something how a family member takes a name you like?
> 
> Our last name starts with a W, so playfully I thought we could give him/her a name so its initials would be BMW :haha: DH wasn't a fan, but we love our cars and monograming would be SOOO easy!
> 
> Another playful thought...what if I conceive on holiday in Aspen? Then I could pick up the trend where you name your baby where you made them! Just hope it'd be a girl! haha
> 
> Why am I rambling? I guess I'm excited for you!
> 
> hahaha I love it!!! But I think this is the cycle for you. You can still name them Aspen and just say "We went there while I was pregnant with you and had the best time so thats where the name came from!" heheh
> 
> I know! I was kind of bugged when she took it but oh well. She DID have a baby before me so cant get too mad I suppose. Everyone was like "You can still name your son Brayden". I said no I cant.. its one thing when its a friend or DISTANT cousin but this is one that we still all the time... well my parents so atleast because they are in Cali. Oh well. I cant wait for your ++++++++++++++++++++++++++.... I cant wait for all of us to be preggers at the same time!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I lost my "thanks" button again! Grr! I'm loving your PMA...I woke up very positive and intend to stay this way! There is this nagging in the far reaches of my mind though...the not so gentle reminder that DH leaves in 3 months. No pressure though b/c IUI can be Plan B. I'll live in the moment and send him off for more :spermy: :cold: FREEZE! Then I can name my baby Popsicle or a cool ice-cream name like Neopolitan. :haha:


----------



## geegirl

xoxo4angel said:


> geegirl ~ Don't despair. It is a good sign that you both already have children! As for the Dr, I would certainly pester them :telephone: until they caved and sent you over to the FS! It amazes me how many clinics have no sense of urgency...you would think after a woman experiences a loss they would be more sympathetic! Fx you get your answers! And heaps of :dust: your way!

just hearing positive feedback fills me with hope, nice to know there is sympathetic strangers to talk to, as for the Dr's i'm just another number in the long line of many. i haven't even been referred, my name is in a dr's draw! Another appointment to be made i think :D x


----------



## mommylov

geegirl said:


> :) that's very good to hear! Not as such, a few months ago we went to the doctors, my gp left in the of me getting bloods, only just started to get bloods done to pin point ovulation as my periods are a little erratic. well i haven't even had the results of those because of changing doc. She said we was to be referred to a fertility clinic at the beginning of oct. I asked the surgery and apparently the top doctor who is looking at it has not even given it a glance.... very frustrating. I mean we look good on paper because we are both healthy and have other children.....loosing all hope in my doctors at the mo!

I mustve responded as you wrote this lol. Oh thats terrible that they wont even look at it! I would think there is another dr that would surely be willing to help and take a glance at you and try and find out whats going on. Other than that, have you done anything at home? Like OPK or anything like? Since you have a little bit of a crazy cycle, that may help.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> You wrote: "_As for names, we have a few.. the only one we are set on is a girls name but that might change too lol
> 
> Girls~ Aubrey, Kaitlyn, Avery
> Boys~ Jace, Aiden, Camden, (It was set for Brayden but my cuz took it grrr)_"
> 
> Just wanted to rewind a minute. I love these names! And isn't it something how a family member takes a name you like?
> 
> Our last name starts with a W, so playfully I thought we could give him/her a name so its initials would be BMW :haha: DH wasn't a fan, but we love our cars and monograming would be SOOO easy!
> 
> Another playful thought...what if I conceive on holiday in Aspen? Then I could pick up the trend where you name your baby where you made them! Just hope it'd be a girl! haha
> 
> Why am I rambling? I guess I'm excited for you!
> 
> hahaha I love it!!! But I think this is the cycle for you. You can still name them Aspen and just say "We went there while I was pregnant with you and had the best time so thats where the name came from!" heheh
> 
> I know! I was kind of bugged when she took it but oh well. She DID have a baby before me so cant get too mad I suppose. Everyone was like "You can still name your son Brayden". I said no I cant.. its one thing when its a friend or DISTANT cousin but this is one that we still all the time... well my parents so atleast because they are in Cali. Oh well. I cant wait for your ++++++++++++++++++++++++++.... I cant wait for all of us to be preggers at the same time!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I lost my "thanks" button again! Grr! I'm loving your PMA...I woke up very positive and intend to stay this way! There is this nagging in the far reaches of my mind though...the not so gentle reminder that DH leaves in 3 months. No pressure though b/c IUI can be Plan B. I'll live in the moment and send him off for more :spermy: :cold: FREEZE! Then I can name my baby Popsicle or a cool ice-cream name like Neopolitan. :haha:Click to expand...

LOL!!! :rofl: I just got tears from laughing at this! But youre right, dont fret just yet my pet (Poet and didnt even know it!). Three months is sooooooooo far away and pleanty of time to :bunny: but again I really think you are going to fall this month! :thumbup:


----------



## geegirl

mommylov said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> :) that's very good to hear! Not as such, a few months ago we went to the doctors, my gp left in the of me getting bloods, only just started to get bloods done to pin point ovulation as my periods are a little erratic. well i haven't even had the results of those because of changing doc. She said we was to be referred to a fertility clinic at the beginning of oct. I asked the surgery and apparently the top doctor who is looking at it has not even given it a glance.... very frustrating. I mean we look good on paper because we are both healthy and have other children.....loosing all hope in my doctors at the mo!
> 
> I mustve responded as you wrote this lol. Oh thats terrible that they wont even look at it! I would think there is another dr that would surely be willing to help and take a glance at you and try and find out whats going on. Other than that, have you done anything at home? Like OPK or anything like? Since you have a little bit of a crazy cycle, that may help.Click to expand...

ohhh yes! haha drove my self slightly mad and poor, i took them for four months on the trot with no positive line, even in the slightest pfft! well i had a problem getting past a dr for a while who just said 'keep trying' dear those words! well got a good doctor she did everything quickly and then left 3 weeks later! :-o never ending it seems..... its not too crazy just comes within 10 days either side of my expected af.... my doc said thats probably just normal for me so i dont know... i will 'keep trying' haha x


----------



## mommylov

geegirl said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> geegirl ~ Don't despair. It is a good sign that you both already have children! As for the Dr, I would certainly pester them :telephone: until they caved and sent you over to the FS! It amazes me how many clinics have no sense of urgency...you would think after a woman experiences a loss they would be more sympathetic! Fx you get your answers! And heaps of :dust: your way!
> 
> just hearing positive feedback fills me with hope, nice to know there is sympathetic strangers to talk to, as for the Dr's i'm just another number in the long line of many. i haven't even been referred, my name is in a dr's draw! Another appointment to be made i think :D xClick to expand...

For sure! These girls ar the best at that! When you are down in the dumps or have questions or are just all over the place, the ladies here are just simply the best. You came to the right place geegirl! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

geegirl ~ No one on this thread is a stranger to loss; therefore, in the grand scheme of things we are all connected! I like what Mommylov suggests...while you wait for the Dr's to start seeing your regularly, have you tried OPKs or temping?

EDIT: Just saw you answered this to Mommylov.


----------



## mommylov

Geegirl, Oh man thats the worse! You find an amazing dr and then they just up and leave. Almost makes you want to go and find them at thier home, knock on thier door and say "Hi, could you take a look at my ovaries?" Oye, I realllllly hope you are able to find someone that can take a good look at everything for you but I would DEF try and get in as soon as possible with someone.


----------



## geegirl

looking forward to supporting each other! will keep pestering my doctors! thankyou ladies xxx


----------



## mommylov

You know, its so funny. I have such high hopes and possitive feelings for others and just really pull for them but when it comes to me, I second guess everythign I do and am nervous about everything! lol

We need more :bfp: here!!!!

LOTS OF :dust: to EVERYONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

geegirl said:


> looking forward to supporting each other! will keep pestering my doctors! thankyou ladies xxx

Absolutley! :hugs: FX!!!


----------



## geegirl

isit it just! after not having a good doctor since childhood this women was a god send! all of the other doc there are grumpy old men. i have nothing further to say on them you probs know what i am on about! does everyone around you seem to be pregnant when you are ttc? i swear every other person i see has a bump! :-o x


----------



## mommylov

geegirl said:


> isit it just! after not having a good doctor since childhood this women was a god send! all of the other doc there are grumpy old men. i have nothing further to say on them you probs know what i am on about! does everyone around you seem to be pregnant when you are ttc? i swear every other person i see has a bump! :-o x

YES!!! Esp right after my loss, I swear I almost started even seeing pregnant men! lol But for sure.. lots of preggers around me.. but thats when I found these ladies. Talk about a god send, these girls are it!


----------



## xoxo4angel

geegirl said:


> isit it just! after not having a good doctor since childhood this women was a god send! all of the other doc there are grumpy old men. i have nothing further to say on them you probs know what i am on about! does everyone around you seem to be pregnant when you are ttc? i swear every other person i see has a bump! :-o x

Awww. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> isit it just! after not having a good doctor since childhood this women was a god send! all of the other doc there are grumpy old men. i have nothing further to say on them you probs know what i am on about! does everyone around you seem to be pregnant when you are ttc? i swear every other person i see has a bump! :-o x
> 
> YES!!! Esp right after my loss, I swear I almost started even seeing pregnant men! lol But for sure.. lots of preggers around me.. but thats when I found these ladies. Talk about a god send, these girls are it!Click to expand...

:rofl: Pregnant men! Girl I will throw in the towel if I see that!! 

Sorry for the delayed responses my car wash guy showed up a bit early!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy did you see there is a thread somewhere on here that just has people list baby names...I like to browse through it and dream :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Ugh I just want to cry.. I called the drs office and my dr or her assistant werent there and I asked to talk to a triage nurse. She only gave me my progesterone levels which were at 8.53. She told me that they didnt do a quant and that they did another qual but she sounded really confused. I told her about my 5 + and one of those being a CB Digital and she said those are not too sensitive so she was stumped. Im worried this isnt a viable pregnancy :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Ugh I just want to cry.. I called the drs office and my dr or her assistant werent there and I asked to talk to a triage nurse. She only gave me my progesterone levels which were at 8.53. She told me that they didnt do a quant and that they did another qual but she sounded really confused. I told her about my 5 + and one of those being a CB Digital and she said those are not too sensitive so she was stumped. Im worried this isnt a viable pregnancy :(

So the nurse didn't know what the results of the qualitative were? That would be VERY important because I want to say your progesterone is borderline (at least that's my understanding). What is up with Dr's?? When will you get to speak with the Dr or the assistant?

:hugs: :flow: Wish I could be there... <3

EDIT: Let me add that my girlfriend had low progesterone early in her pregnancy and they fixed it with suppositories...so not to worry about that. She just had to be rechecked to watch it go up!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Ugh I just want to cry.. I called the drs office and my dr or her assistant werent there and I asked to talk to a triage nurse. She only gave me my progesterone levels which were at 8.53. She told me that they didnt do a quant and that they did another qual but she sounded really confused. I told her about my 5 + and one of those being a CB Digital and she said those are not too sensitive so she was stumped. Im worried this isnt a viable pregnancy :(
> 
> So the nurse didn't know what the results of the qualitative were? That would be VERY important because I want to say your progesterone is borderline (at least that's my understanding). What is up with Dr's?? When will you get to speak with the Dr or the assistant?
> 
> EDIT: Let me add that my girlfriend had low progesterone early in her pregnancy and they fixed it with suppositories...so not to worry about that. She just had to be rechecked to watch it go up!Click to expand...

My dr and her assistant were at lunch. This was just a triage nurse that was trying to help out but since she didnt know what was going on with me, she seemed like she couldnt give me difinitive answers. Since my progesterone is low, that scares me that something is not right and since they are having such a hard time telling me if Im pregnant or not, that is another red flag. Granted I know that its early and all (I should be about 4wks 2d) but I would still think it shouldnt be this hard for them to determine anything with my blood. Im really staring to have a bad gutt feeling about this. Maybe this is why they didnt want to call me earlier. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Praying for you and your lo Amy! I really hope in 9 months we get to tell her/him how he gave us a BIG SCARE! Nice of the triage nurse to try to help, but now there are more questions than answers! What time is your appointment tomorrow?


----------



## mommylov

definitley

its at 10:50am.... I really am trying everything in my power to not cry here at my desk at work.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can you ask for a personal day? I really wish I were closer so I could scoop you up for a long lunch! :hugs: :hugs: It will be alright.


----------



## horseypants

amy, thinking of you. ask them to test hcg quant twice. if things are going well, ask for the progesterone and be pushy. i wish i had done this my last time around. xoxoxoxox keep us updated. i havent said much but have been checking in on you ladies.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls. If I take a personal day, then I will just be at home alone until DH comes home so that wont be any good. I wish you ladies were here too... I am STILL tryin gto get a hold of my dr's assistant. My dr I guess is on call today. My nerves are all shot and I have been really thinking about asking for another dr. I am on hold at the moment with the front desk and they are trying to help me get a hold of her right now. I have been calling them like a mad lady and I hate doing that but I really need answers as to whether I am in fact pregnant or not or whats going on.


----------



## mommylov

Just talked to my dr (FINALLY) .. she looked over my second results and said Im not pregnant. She said that sometimes you can have certain protiens in your blood that will make a urine test come out pos but that the blood test is more accurate. She cancelled my appt for tomorrow and told me to call back in 2 weeks if I dont get my period. So back to the drawing board I guess.... :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:nope: Noooooo!

:sadangel: I have NEVER heard of this before.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Maybe the lesson to be learned here is that you are not getting the attention you need from this Dr. Why would she cancel your appointment instead of doing follow-up blood work. I just don't get why Dr's act like it's a HUGE deal to draw blood...they should start the basic fertility labs on you. Grrr....:jo: I need to come talk to them!


----------



## mommylov

Go figure I am the first to have this happen. She wants me to wait 2 weeks and if I dont get my period by then, then she wants me to come in. I read up a little about this and they said that it COULD be a sign of cancer but Im not sure if that is true. I am so beyond heartbroken. To see af come is one thing but to get 5 pos hpt? Such a blow...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy! What is anyone to believe anymore...now they are telling us its possible to get 100 +ve HPTs, but its still not a sign of pregnancy. I want to read more on this protein...

Now is the time I wish I had a private jet, I could come wait with you while DH is at work! :plane: <~~~not exactly a G6!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Out of curiosity, did she say where your period was? Why it is late?


----------



## mommylov

She tells me at the end of the phonecall "... call me in two weeks though if you dont get your period M'kaaaaay? Keep trying!!!". Ya ok, why the heck should I keep trying when obv something is not right with my body.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Out of curiosity, did she say where your period was? Why it is late?

Nope, all she said was that I needed to come back if it didnt come in 2 weeks.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Ugh I just want to cry.. I called the drs office and my dr or her assistant werent there and I asked to talk to a triage nurse. She only gave me my progesterone levels which were at 8.53. She told me that they didnt do a quant and that they did another qual but she sounded really confused. I told her about my 5 + and one of those being a CB Digital and she said those are not too sensitive so she was stumped. Im worried this isnt a viable pregnancy :(

Hi luv :hugs::kiss: . Just wanted to say, hon aren't you barely 4 weeks pregnant yet? You oved late right? I know this is hard to do, but please please try not to get stressed! I know I should practice what I preach because I will also get very worried next time I get pg. I think the reason why your progesterone might be a little low is because you are so early on. When was af due? As of yesterday you took these tests right? What dpo were you yesterday? And another thing, sorry but that nurse sounds clueless. :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

She (your Dr) sounds rather dismissive...please tell me you still have the appointment with the fertility clinic? 

I'm surprised the protein in urine didn't prompt her to want to know WHY you had so much that it could cause a false +ve.

I hope all FS are like mine...she looked at me like a puzzle and wanted to fit all the pieces together. She left no stone unturned!


----------



## aaronswoman79

geegirl said:


> isit it just! after not having a good doctor since childhood this women was a god send! all of the other doc there are grumpy old men. i have nothing further to say on them you probs know what i am on about! does everyone around you seem to be pregnant when you are ttc? i swear every other person i see has a bump! :-o x

So sorry for your loss geegirl! :( I know what you mean about everybody being pregnant. There are pregnant women everywhere, I have also been seeing a lot of pregnant dogs around here lately! :wacko: Its kinda weird actually. That is one thing I notice that I won't even mention to hubby, he is gonna thing I am wacko. lol. One of the many things I come and share on here with all my non-judgmental ttcer!!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> She (your Dr) sounds rather dismissive...please tell me you still have the appointment with the fertility clinic?
> 
> I'm surprised the protein in urine didn't prompt her to want to know WHY you had so much that it could cause a false +ve.
> 
> I hope all FS are like mine...she looked at me like a puzzle and wanted to fit all the pieces together. She left no stone unturned!

The fertility clinic near me didnt have anything available until after thanksgiving so I got put on the cancel list incase someone was a no show. I might look into seeing if there is another fc near me.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Just talked to my dr (FINALLY) .. she looked over my second results and said Im not pregnant. She said that sometimes you can have certain protiens in your blood that will make a urine test come out pos but that the blood test is more accurate. She cancelled my appt for tomorrow and told me to call back in 2 weeks if I dont get my period. So back to the drawing board I guess.... :cry:

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo. I don't want to believe her Amy. I am not trying to give false hopes but there are many women who took a while to get a positive on there blood test. All I am saying is, just wait it out. You never know. How can 3 poas show positive. Protein in the urine?? Right around the time af is due? I am confused by what she said.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Go figure I am the first to have this happen. She wants me to wait 2 weeks and if I dont get my period by then, then she wants me to come in. I read up a little about this and they said that it COULD be a sign of cancer but Im not sure if that is true. I am so beyond heartbroken. To see af come is one thing but to get 5 pos hpt? Such a blow...

Amy, I wish I could get on a plane right now and spend time with you in Colorado! I wish it were that easy. But hon, this is too much of a coincidence. You are getting positives right before af is due? Go and take another blood test. Maybe this one was not accurate enough, maybe they didn't get enough blood in the vile. I feel like crying right now... I am crying now. I have not lost hope for you. Just give it a few days. Maybe they didn't do the blood test right. I have never heard of this happening.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> She tells me at the end of the phonecall "... call me in two weeks though if you dont get your period M'kaaaaay? Keep trying!!!". Ya ok, why the heck should I keep trying when obv something is not right with my body.

Wow, she sure sounds sympathetic. I will tell you one thing, if this doctor is wrong, or didn't read the test right, or missed something. Or just did something wrong, I would switch doctors right away. Because just imagine you could still be pregnant, and if you are, the doctor put you through unnecessary hell.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I hope someone cancels and you get in ASAP! Be sure you have the dates of your last +ve OPKs when you go. My Dr went ahead and started the CD21 blood work because I kept such good records! (A benefit of being obsessive!) Wish this day would hurry up for you...I'll be thinking of you and your DH. 

Jess ~ Hi.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Remember how I told all of you I got a positive smiley face on my ov test? I told my husband I could be oving at that time (2 days ago). Because my boobies were sore and I was feeling symptoms. I told him I probably never oved 2 weeks ago, remember I was on a lot of medicines with that bad tooth. Well, being as concerned and on the same page as me with ttc, after I told him this he went to sleep and that took care of that. I told him yesterday that I could be oving still and guess what he did? Went right to sleep! And now my sore boobs are gone and no symptoms and guess what all my frer tests are negative. I was never pregnant. I was probably oving! And my husband screwed everything up! :growlmad:


----------



## mommylov

I wouldve thought that she would say "Come in so I can see if it is infact a protein issue" because if its not, then that would explain a lot more about my spotting I have been having this week which btw is still happening today. I am thinking that my body is trying to let af happen but because my progenterone levels arent where they need to be, then thats why I am not have a full on period. I did the first 2 so why I wouldnt now I dont know. Between not being able to get a fertility dr to see me and this, I kind of just want to give up.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jeez Jessica. What happened to the DH who couldn't keep his paws off of you? I know so many husbands who would LOVE to have their wife initiating and hinting around for :sex: We really can't win, can we? *sigh*


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> I wouldve thought that she would say "Come in so I can see if it is infact a protein issue" because if its not, then that would explain a lot more about my spotting I have been having this week which btw is still happening today. I am thinking that my body is trying to let af happen but because my progenterone levels arent where they need to be, then thats why I am not have a full on period. I did the first 2 so why I wouldnt now I dont know. Between not being able to get a fertility dr to see me and this, I kind of just want to give up.


You can't give up! You just can't!

Addition: I too am shocked they didn't want to do a urinalysis.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Am I wrong to say that you still might be pregnant Amy? How definitive are those tests. Are they much stronger than a urine test? I am completely ignorant about these tests.


----------



## mommylov

UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th... 
Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Am I wrong to say that you still might be pregnant Amy? How definitive are those tests. Are they much stronger than a urine test? I am completely ignorant about these tests.

Ya, the dr said those are the more reliable than urine tests. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, temp is still above coverline, expecting it to drop tomorrow and welcome AF lol! Been checking all day thinking it was coming and it hasnt done yet, its due today and its almost 9pm no sign yet, another bfn on frer.. Although, you know how af should come on average 14 days after ovulation, i had my positive opk a fortnight ago today, but if i didnt ovulate until two days after that would mean my af would come two days later than the two weeks after pos opk :S So now im thinking well maybe af could come anytime this weekend :S 

Geegirl hey and welcome,sorry for your loss!! You will be fine on this forum, these ladies are the nicest set of women youll ever meet! and i truly mean that and they know i do!

Amy thats ridiculous ?!?!?! I thought the main phrase was * A POSITIVE IS A POSITIVE* I read that no vitamins or proteins or anything can make a positive , the only things that can are certain fertility treatments?! 

No amy dont request anything at your doctors...DEMAND THE TESTS!! Its alright for them to say oh well come back in two weeks, she doesnt know what the hell two weeks is like for us ttcers especially after a loss!

I am so mad .. I actually just burst out crying while writing this and then when DH asked what was wrong it was a mixture of *Amys doctors are shit telling her to come back in two weeks* * work was crap* *AF isnt here yet but im not pregnant either* God i let rip and burst out crying. So hes doing what he does best, look at me like ive cracked up and now hes gone to the shop to buy me donuts :S He wonders why im putting weight on..because he feeds my sorrows xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Am I wrong to say that you still might be pregnant Amy? How definitive are those tests. Are they much stronger than a urine test? I am completely ignorant about these tests.
> 
> Ya, the dr said those are the more reliable than urine tests. :cry:Click to expand...

So are they going to look into why you got a positive urine test? Or at least take another blood test to make sure? They can't leave you hanging Amy. They just can't


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel, temp is still above coverline, expecting it to drop tomorrow and welcome AF lol! Been checking all day thinking it was coming and it hasnt done yet, its due today and its almost 9pm no sign yet, another bfn on frer.. Although, you know how af should come on average 14 days after ovulation, i had my positive opk a fortnight ago today, but if i didnt ovulate until two days after that would mean my af would come two days later than the two weeks after pos opk :S So now im thinking well maybe af could come anytime this weekend :S
> 
> Geegirl hey and welcome,sorry for your loss!! You will be fine on this forum, these ladies are the nicest set of women youll ever meet! and i truly mean that and they know i do!
> 
> Amy thats ridiculous ?!?!?! I thought the main phrase was * A POSITIVE IS A POSITIVE* I read that no vitamins or proteins or anything can make a positive , the only things that can are certain fertility treatments?!
> 
> No amy dont request anything at your doctors...DEMAND THE TESTS!! Its alright for them to say oh well come back in two weeks, she doesnt know what the hell two weeks is like for us ttcers especially after a loss!
> 
> I am so mad .. I actually just burst out crying while writing this and then when DH asked what was wrong it was a mixture of *Amys doctors are shit telling her to come back in two weeks* * work was crap* *AF isnt here yet but im not pregnant either* God i let rip and burst out crying. So hes doing what he does best, look at me like ive cracked up and now hes gone to the shop to buy me donuts :S He wonders why im putting weight on..because he feeds my sorrows xxxx

Sorry about your bad day Natasha. The thing I hate is when I am moody my husband gets moody right back at me. Even when he knows I am hormonal he acts like a big jerk at times. Or he looks at me like I am crazy or completely lost it, and this is where I have the urge to just punch him in the face. Of course I can't do that, but I hate it when he gives me this, "Damn this lady is crazy" look.


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th...
> Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.

Dec 5th is a good date! We'll be singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P, my B-F-P!" :xmas10:

The second opinion might be better received from an outside source. Dr's in the same practice will support/defend each other to patients. Tempted to hit the Doc in the Box yet? Was this your GP or OB office?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Tash, I know I as always told a pos is a pos so Im at a loss for words myself. 

Jess, this was the second round of blood work they did. The frist one was on monday and the second was last night. If I was in fact pregnant, then those numbers shouldve been going up atleast to the point of making the blood pregnancy test come up pos but it wasnt. 

I am so sorry, I know you girls are going through the same struggles as me and I really want nothing but the best for us all. I am just beyond devestated right now and dont know what to think. My dr is really nice but new. After my mc, dh and I were talking about wanting to see a more epxerienced dr but then we said well there are pros and cons to that. New = tend to look at EVERYTHING (So we though), want to test for everything, etc. Old= more relax and doesnt have a sense of urgency since they know it all. I really dont know what to think.. I am probably just rambling at this point so Im so sorry. Colleguezilla can obv see that Im upset and so I told her whats happening and she thinks Im preg.. Im like you dont get it, I need to have levels oof certain hormones be there and they arent.. hgc, progesterone.. none of it is there so no its not possible. She just doesnt get it. I shouldnt have even said anything to her and just stick to talking to you girls.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th...
> Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.
> 
> Dec 5th is a good date! We'll be singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P, my B-F-P!" :xmas10:
> 
> The second opinion might be better received from an outside source. Dr's in the same practice will support/defend each other to patients. Tempted to hit the Doc in the Box yet? Was this your GP or OB office?Click to expand...

I dont have a regular dr out here yet so this was my OB. Colleguezilla told me "You shoulve gone to my dr" ... :growlmad:.. she wanted me to go to her dr but this dr is RIGHT across the street from my work and the hospital is really nice and is where I wanted to give birth.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th...
> Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.
> 
> Dec 5th is a good date! We'll be singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P, my B-F-P!" :xmas10:
> 
> The second opinion might be better received from an outside source. Dr's in the same practice will support/defend each other to patients. Tempted to hit the Doc in the Box yet? Was this your GP or OB office?Click to expand...

Dock in the box?


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(

You can't give up either!! I know they say chances are low with IUI, but low beats NO CHANCE IN HELL, right? Would he be willing to give you the "deposit?" Mine did it but begrudgingly!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i hope i wake up to af in the morning... never thought id say that, but if i were expecting frers would have shown me surely at 14dpo... 

Hmf..I might take my sadnes and anger out on cleaning this house... 9:30pm or not i need to scrub and spray and bleach and clean... Thinking it might help and added bonus, my house will be clean lol :/ xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th...
> Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.
> 
> Dec 5th is a good date! We'll be singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P, my B-F-P!" :xmas10:
> 
> The second opinion might be better received from an outside source. Dr's in the same practice will support/defend each other to patients. Tempted to hit the Doc in the Box yet? Was this your GP or OB office?Click to expand...
> 
> Dock in the box?Click to expand...

Oh sorry, that is what I call those Emergency Clinics...the one's that are open 24 hours a day. We have them and they're called Patient First or Urgent Care. I took my BFF to one 4 years ago and they did her blood work on the spot (results in 20 min). I went to one in April as my MC started because my OWN OB couldn't get me in!


----------



## mommylov

I too wish I jad af just come already.. False +, 2 blood tests, etc = heartache. Obv want to be pg already but I would take af over all this any day. Well heading out of here and going home... talk you girls later. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> UGh, no cancellations yet.. made an appt for dec 5th...
> Im wondering if I should go back to my dr's office and request a different dr and get a second opinion.. .is that bad to do? Im wondering since they all work together, they may not like it if you "bad mouth", so to speak, a collegue of thiers.
> 
> Dec 5th is a good date! We'll be singing "All I want for Christmas is my B-F-P, my B-F-P!" :xmas10:
> 
> The second opinion might be better received from an outside source. Dr's in the same practice will support/defend each other to patients. Tempted to hit the Doc in the Box yet? Was this your GP or OB office?Click to expand...
> 
> Dock in the box?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sorry, that is what I call those Emergency Clinics...the one's that are open 24 hours a day. We have them and they're called Patient First or Urgent Care. I took my BFF to one 4 years ago and they did her blood work on the spot (results in 20 min). I went to one in April as my MC started because my OWN OB couldn't get me in!Click to expand...

I thought about it but just think Im going to be dissapointed. Im going to call my dr in a week, not 2 if af doesnt show. Then, maybe she will just need to give me a shot to make af show.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Tash. :hugs: That darn :witch: at least with temping you have an idea of what to expect next. I was impressed when my crosshairs showed up, but think it is off by a day.

Clean your house doll! :dishes: and when you're done there...catch the Red Eye :plane: and you can do mine too! :haha: I am NOT a fan of cleaning....hope it makes you feel better! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sounds like a plan Amy...call her when you think its been long enough! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(
> 
> You can't give up either!! I know they say chances are low with IUI, but low beats NO CHANCE IN HELL, right? Would he be willing to give you the "deposit?" Mine did it but begrudgingly!Click to expand...

Wait a sec, chances are lower with IUI? I guess I am just gonna have to try and seduce him or rape him. lol. j/k!!


----------



## mommylov

I'm up for ivf at this point. Just don't know how much it is. Maybe ins covers it.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(
> 
> You can't give up either!! I know they say chances are low with IUI, but low beats NO CHANCE IN HELL, right? Would he be willing to give you the "deposit?" Mine did it but begrudgingly!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a sec, chances are lower with IUI? I guess I am just gonna have to try and seduce him or rape him. lol. j/k!!Click to expand...

I'm shocked too! I thought ivf and iui were similar :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(
> 
> You can't give up either!! I know they say chances are low with IUI, but low beats NO CHANCE IN HELL, right? Would he be willing to give you the "deposit?" Mine did it but begrudgingly!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a sec, chances are lower with IUI? I guess I am just gonna have to try and seduce him or rape him. lol. j/k!!Click to expand...


Fresh is best Jessica! Go all :bunny: on him. I confess, there have been a couple of times where I've done all of the work! I laughed and told DH if I didn't want a baby so bad he wouldn't be so lucky! :haha: As for IUI, success rates vary depending on why the person is having it done. I don't think my frozen :spermy: have a super fantastic shot...I need to read up more on natural IUI!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am to the point where I don't even want to do the opks anymore. one day I got no smiley face, the next day I got a smiley face, 4 hours late no smiley face, later on a smiley face and then an error. This is not worth the stress. Unless I got a messed up opk, it is supposedly over 99% accurate. I don't even know when in the heck I am oving anymore, or even if I am oving. I think this miscarriage messed me up.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> I second that Angel! Gosh this Nov. 1st is not turning out good. On top of everything it is the 3 month anniversary of my traumatic miscarriage. It happened on Aug. 1 and I was hoping the have a pregnancy surprise today. Angel I am on the verge of just giving up with this man, and going to get inseminated. I am to the point where all I want is his swimmers because he has not been supportive, and he acts like a child every time it is ov time. At times I feel like he just wants to go against me and when I need him to bd with me he seems opposed to it. :(
> 
> You can't give up either!! I know they say chances are low with IUI, but low beats NO CHANCE IN HELL, right? Would he be willing to give you the "deposit?" Mine did it but begrudgingly!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a sec, chances are lower with IUI? I guess I am just gonna have to try and seduce him or rape him. lol. j/k!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fresh is best Jessica! Go all :bunny: on him. I confess, there have been a couple of times where I've done all of the work! I laughed and told DH if I didn't want a baby so bad he wouldn't be so lucky! :haha: As for IUI, success rates vary depending on why the person is having it done. I don't think my frozen :spermy: have a super fantastic shot...I need to read up more on natural IUI!Click to expand...

It has gotten to the point, that he can be so defiant that it totally ruins the mood. Maybe I shouldn't even bother with him anymore. :( Maybe I should just go an get a sperm donor. But if I do that, I think my marriage would officially be over. lol.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys sorry i left home in a hurry and forgtot o log out, xxx im back now but im knackered.
i just read up, i wasnt gonna read it all but when i saw ur posts amy i had to. 
my god what the feck r they trying to do to u as if u arent stressed enough. 
do u have emergancy doc, angel was talking about? what if u need progesterone now? 
how can they tel u its proteins and do sweet fa for 2 weeks,. its official it is my turn to hate ur doc this time.. xxxxxx :hugs:
i am so mad and upset on ur behalf honey xxxxxxxxxxxx
keeping my fx for u. i have no clue what to say cos i donno what drugs these docs r taking xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: honey. so sorry i cant give u real life hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: to all 
hope tomor brings better news for us all. 
im kinda coming down with something a bit and im a bit of an emotional rat bag :)
set me on ur docs amy please?????? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura, guess you can change me from green. :( I just can't believe it </3


----------



## lilesMom

i feel awfull. i was trying to celebrate ur good news, i should have waited, im so sorry hon. fecking stupid docs. u want me to leave it green till we know whats happening r does it make u feel worse. 
u must be so confused now, i dont get it, i have never heard of it, i cant believe the docs wont give u answers. xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

You don't have to, no worries it doesn't bother me. I know, I've never heard of this.


----------



## lilesMom

so are they doing nothing for u for 2 weeks?
u got someone else u can go to?
could u go to emergency room?


----------



## mommylov

No they said nothing else to do but wait two weeks. I guess I could but I'm just thinking since they don't know my history and its not a technical emergency they won't do anything


----------



## lilesMom

u could go and say u r preg , pos on poas and that u r having spotting?
it might be worth a try. u dont have to mention the blood tests u have done.
or do and say u r worried u may be preg and need progesterone?
they have to check u out cos u could sue um if they just sent u off, dont they?
who cares if they r shitty about it if u get answers. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

My dr said that it was just the progesterone, hog wasn't there either. I'm thinking the low progesterone is the reason I haven't had my period. :(


----------



## lilesMom

i presume u have googled d hell out of it, any help? xx


----------



## mommylov

Yes and no. Some say they went to the we and they found the sac and was fine others say it could be a sign of cancer :(


----------



## mommylov

Asking dh if he could take me to urgent care. Would they do an ultrasound?


----------



## lilesMom

feck that u dont have cancer xxxx
i just read about a girl who had ur exact case and she was preg and she said her mom had same when she had her.


----------



## lilesMom

if it was a strong sign of cancer ur docs would have u in pronto xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Asking dh if he could take me

if it was me, i would be so up the walls i would have to go even if they thought i was a crazy lady (joke ) :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Ya I think I need to. Especially if I could be pregnant. I would kick myself if I didn't do everything I can but I'm really dreading this.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Asking dh if he could take me to urgent care. Would they do an ultrasound?

they might do, r they could do proper urone analysis and check out in the lab what exactly is in ur urine , is it hcg for the tests to come up pos r is it some protein as they said might be. 
may be too early for much on a scan but id go anyway, if i could . xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I second Laura...NOT CANCER! There are many reasons for the presence of protein in urine...and they haven't checked for themselves, only basing it off of your +ve HPTs!

Addition: I wonder if Urgent Care has an u/s machine...I never noticed one, but they might.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Ya I think I need to. Especially if I could be pregnant. I would kick myself if I didn't do everything I can but I'm really dreading this.

i wasnt trying to freak u out but thats what i was thinking. xxx
i so hope htey can do something properly for u .
to ur doc waiting 2 weeks is no biggie, to us its 2 weeks of hell till u get an answer, been there , cried for 3 weeks and i do not wish it on anyone but espeacially someone as lovely as u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I would think they could at.east see a sac or something if I were. If not, like you said they could do a urinalysis and tell me what's wrong. Since I had two relatively normal cycles post d&c why would this open be different?


----------



## mommylov

Awwww thanks girls! You are definitely calming me down. I'm still waiting for dh to get home so I have just been alone here crying so thank goodness I have you girls!


----------



## lilesMom

im trying to remember what i was for my first scan, it was a gynae scan i had been sheduled for and went anyway but i was 4.5 weeks i think r maybe closer to 5 and she was able to a sac and say it was in right place but i donno how early they can see.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Awwww thanks girls! You are definitely calming me down. I'm still waiting for dh to get home so I have just been alone here crying so thank goodness I have you girls!

will dh be long hon, i hate to think of u alone at home. well not alone cos we r here but u know what i mean xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> I would think they could at.east see a sac or something if I were. If not, like you said they could do a urinalysis and tell me what's wrong. Since I had two relatively normal cycles post d&c why would this open be different?

This is the million dollar question that Dr's cannot seem to answer. Their default answer is, "It's just a coincidence, not a result of a D&C." :dohh: Kills me!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. I didn't know DH wasn't home yet! Sending warm comforting vibes your way! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i presume u havent taken diueretic medicine amy? 
soz, doc laur on the google box xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i just read another girl like u, went to emergnency they didU/s and saw asac :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm liking Doc Laura...google away!


----------



## lilesMom

amy i think u def need to go be seen cos 
a) i think u r til preg nad im hoping it puts ur mind more at ease xxxx
OR b) u could possibly have a kidney infection causing wonky results. or 
c) a combo of both preg and slight infection.
if its any of these options and im goin for option a , then hospital should be able to tell u. xx i cant believe ur doc didnt even test ur urine properly to check for u. 
soz for ranting but im soooo corss with ur doc for abandoning u for 2 weeks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I second that! Go and get seen Amy. If you are in fact pregnant, and your progesterone is low, there is still a chance to save the pregnancy and maybe they can put you on progesterone supplements. I have learned one thing unfortunately, don't always trust what your doctors say and follow your own instincts. Who cares what they think about you in the urgent care clinic or er. They aren't the ones who received the + poas, you did. You need a piece of mind. Maybe tell them you are spotting, are possible pregnant, and are afraid you might be losing the baby, they HAVE to listen to you or else their asses can get sued if you were in fact pregnant and they refused to see you. Amy, I don't want you to live with the what ifs these next to weeks.


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur ok amy and just talking to DH, love u xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im wishing hugs and loads of angels ur way honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I hope DH is home now and is saying all the right things! :friends:


----------



## lilesMom

amy i pulled angel card for u, its says focus on what u desire , not what u dont want and it will rush into ur life as if by magic. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, just wanted you to know that we are all here thinking about you. And wish only the best for you. Hopefully you get the answers you deserve. We are all here for you! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura how touching! Now I'm crying! 

Really wishing this turns around Amy...either way I pray you find peace. Fx :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon, im presuming ur gone to be with dh. xxxx
take care and kup when u can, xxx
love and loads of best wishes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura how touching! Now I'm crying!
> 
> Really wishing this turns around Amy...either way I pray you find peace. Fx :dust:

ive been crying on and off for last while, i feel so bad amy has to go through this, she has enough mental torture, god please help her . 
hope this had good outcome for her . xx
i still think it will xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna have to log off angel, im wrecked , have sore throat and head. xxx
fx for ur bfp sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Me too Laura, me too. xoxo
Hopefully tomorrow will bring better news. I'm sure her DH will make her feel better.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night Laura xoxo feel better!


----------



## lilesMom

nt sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

amy i am so angry with your doctor!!! Laura is correct "say" you had a positive pregnancy test (5) and are experiencing spotting and just say slight low cramping pain and are worried. Change your OB, or find a family doctor!!! This is terrible makes me cry. :hugs: Emergency room would be right where i would go. I dont think urgent care has an u/s machine. :(they just do blood work. I am worried about you. I hope you and dh decide to go to hospital and get checked. You will at least have peace of mind and anwsers then. Definately worth it sweety. :hugs2: hang in there sweety! <3 I wish I could hug you right now!


----------



## jen435

Angel thank you for the laugh! I really hope natasha is wrong and she gets her bfp. We really need more PMA and BFP's to help restore it.. Hugs to all.


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! I am so sorry I cant type much just read over 20 pages and feel so nausea from it. Im so sorry I cant reply to everyone but I am thinking about everyone and hope your all doing well!

Lots of :dust: to all!! I will try to be on tomorrow!!! I miss you ladies!!! <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Hi ladies! I am so sorry I cant type much just read over 20 pages and feel so nausea from it. Im so sorry I cant reply to everyone but I am thinking about everyone and hope your all doing well!
> 
> Lots of :dust: to all!! I will try to be on tomorrow!!! I miss you ladies!!! <3

Hi jen! So sorry you are having nausea. I am checking on here every once in a while to see if there is any reply from Amy. I really hope she went and got herself checked. I hope that she gets a good surprise from the doc! Take care hon! Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly Jen!


----------



## mommylov

So you will not believe this.... Just spent 4+ hours in the er... Long story short I'm am or was pregnant. They did. A qual, urine, and quant and even the er dr was stumped. Urine and qual were negative but get this quant was at 90! They did an. Ultrasound but didn't see anything but they said its still very early. Hope they are right but makes me feel like I wasn't crazy. Also, found out that my dr did not order a quant yesterday and they did another qual....grrr! Dh and I said that we are going to be changing drs.mi just came home and peed on another cheapy test and both dh and I looked at it and we both said it's even darker then it has been the past few days.


----------



## mommylov

I just read all the wonderful things you girls were saying while we were at the er. I love each and everyone one of... It brought tears to my eyes and u even showed dh and he said wow they are so nice! I said I know they are the best I love them! The er doctor just gave me hope. I'm thinking the cramping could've been something else. It was very dull and short lived. I'm just more concerned with the spotting. Very light snd on nd off and not red. More pinkish brown but that still concerns me. I hope all this is also not a sigh of an ectopic pregnancy. What a long night... Going to try and get some sleep now. Hope you all have wonderful night and thank you so much for your warm wishes and love!

Xoxoxoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I just read all the wonderful things you girls were saying while we were at the er. I love each and everyone one of... It brought tears to my eyes and u even showed dh and he said wow they are so nice! I said I know they are the best I love them! The er doctor just gave me hope. I'm thinking the cramping could've been something else. It was very dull and short lived. I'm just more concerned with the spotting. Very light snd on nd off and not red. More pinkish brown but that still concerns me. I hope all this is also not a sigh of an ectopic pregnancy. What a long night... Going to try and get some sleep now. Hope you all have wonderful night and thank you so much for your warm wishes and love!
> 
> Xoxoxoxo

Amy, I was waiting tonight and hoping the hear from you. I am so glad you got yourself checked. So they did in fact confirm the pregnancy I believe. Do they know why some tests are negative and some tests are positive? Could it be because you are so early on? I am glad that you got some better news tonight. And that they listened to your concerns. God Bless your LO.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess, thanks hun. So the er dr really couldn't explain it. At first they didn't quants and a urine test and both were negative. I told him about the five positives and he said hmmm and ran a quant. Came back and said that I either am pregnant or was. They couldn't see anything when they did an ultrasound but they said that it could be too early for that. He wanted me to go back in to the dr after a day or two and do a quant again to see if it goes up but when were there we found out that my drs office didn't do a quant like they said they would so we are on the fence. Kind of font want to go back to that dr now but at the same time don't know if we should go one more time and insist they do the right test and then change drs. Very confusing.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> So you will not believe this.... Just spent 4+ hours in the er... Long story short I'm am or was pregnant. They did. A qual, urine, and quant and even the er dr was stumped. Urine and qual were negative but get this quant was at 90! They did an. Ultrasound but didn't see anything but they said its still very early. Hope they are right but makes me feel like I wasn't crazy. Also, found out that my dr did not order a quant yesterday and they did another qual....grrr! Dh and I said that we are going to be changing drs.mi just came home and peed on another cheapy test and both dh and I looked at it and we both said it's even darker then it has been the past few days.

did they check for uti? i read that it can cause fudging in preg tests .
the girl i read about was preg and continued to be preg, she just needed antibiotics xxxxx
im prob jumping ahead , il read on.,xx
god idea to switch docs, they totally neglected u xxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs: 90 is great for stage ur at isnt it? 
keeping fx for u hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

do go one more time to ur doc for the right test and then change, xxx
u could be waiting if u change docs now and u dont need to wait xxx
best o luck xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: , :hugs: and good luck to all. xxxxxxxxx
any more testers at the mo ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
bethany come back :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sitting here cautiously optimistic for you Amy! So glad you went for a second opinion! You do need the repeat labs because HCG doubles every 48 hours...if it goes up, then pregnancy is progressing swimmingly! I believe your Dr has lost your trust, so I'd be on the fence about going back too. Why didnt THEY do the dadgum quantitave...that was a blatent disregard for patient care! :yellowcard: As for the scan, normally can't see anything until around 5 weeks, so it was early to even see a sac. 

Have you tried Googling Dr's in your area? There is a website where patients get to rate their Dr and I found it helpful when picking my RE, maybe it will help you find an OB/GYN. 

Ladies...*TGIF! *

PS Amy, to be a fly on the wall when your regular Dr realizes the mistake she made with you! She's a dismissive wench!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and Tash, Jess have either of you tested or heaven forbid bit caught by :witch:

Edit: I looked at your chart Tash :grr: Glad you forgave DH for buying that car! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, Yes so frustrated with this all! Laura, he did check me for a uti and said I didnt have one. The only thing he said about my urine was there there was a trace a white blood cells but just a little so nothing bad to my knowledge. I decided to go to another office to get my bloodwork done since my OB dropped the ball numerous time. Im back to square one and am a little excited but terrified as well. My quant read 90 so if it does indeed rise, then Im hoping that the baby is in fact in my uterus and healthy. I know my progesterone is on the lower side and I too read that I could get meds for that. So mad that my dr missed all this. I wouldnt have had to go tot he er like Angel said had she done a quant like she said she was going to. Makes me think I couldve maybe done something to save my first lo.. maybe my progesterone levels were low back then but since they seem to not like to do the right test, they wouldnt have known. Idk...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for the new Dr's office! You def want them to pay attention to your progesterone...it is often the culprit of many female issues! As for your lo in heaven, no telling what could have been done, but we know for this one what CAN be done! 

(Have any of you read Heaven is Four Real? I think it's the name...I meant to read it because it's about a 4 year old's account of his near death experience. After he was revived he spoke with his parents about meeting his sister in heaven. Amazing thing was, his parents had NEVER told him about their prior miscarriage! I need to read this!)


----------



## mommylov

as far as the level being at 90.. I dont know if thats where its suppose to be :( I would think if it were that high, then it would show up on the qual so that fact that it wont show up on the urine or qual scares me.


----------



## xoxo4angel

HCG of 90 is good this early on! I too wonder why the qual test aren't catching it! :shrug:

Have you already made appointment with new Dr? Do they see patients on a Saturday? If not, I know my Urgent Care does quantitative, results in about an hour...


----------



## TTCSecrets

How are we all?! Jen Laura how are bumps? Amy any updates? I will catch up in a second to see if i have missed anything since this morning..

Bethany hope youre okay!

Horsey Angel how are you? Geegirl? You okay?

Jess how are u ??

Anyone else ive missed?!

Well, its been eventful, i passed out and then woke up and puked everywhere at work...
So left work at 1 to go to the doctors, i told her about AF not being here yet and how awful i felt etc etc, this is the point where my day got worse...The doctor then asked me if i could lay down on the bed, she felt my stomach etc, and then said she would like to do a internal examination, so she sat there and i whipped my trousers and knickers down, and there she was...in her full glory...Aunt Flo...Soaking through my knickers (TMI) All down my leg , how i didnt feel it only heaven knows..So the doctor literally laughed and whipped her gloves off and said well its clear you arent pregnant, beter luck next time..

I just sat there, embarassed, and heartbroken, and slightly aggrevated at her uncompassioness (if thats even a word) about the fact i was trying for a baby...

Guess after a 32 day long cycle im out this month :(

Actually sat here crying, oh dear these damn hormones :((((((

Hope youre all having a better day than me <3 xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Tash. I think Dr's are so wrapped up in the science they forget they are dealing with a human who has real emotions. :friends: Hope you are feeling better...stay hydrated.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psst. It's Friday!


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks angel, to be honest i had a heads up aunt flo was coming because of my temperature, oh well, at least ive done a full cycle of charting and its helped me understand things easier, i had a dream that i announced i was pregnant on new years eve last night too, so im thinking it is going to be december ish time i catch, said i was going to stop trying and have a month off in november once af gets here but the temptation is too much, ill chart and do opks but im going to try and not stress myself over it...YAY FRIDAY! And i put numbers on the lottery today so if i win we are all going on holiday lol!

My gramma is popping round at about half four to see me, so i think once shes gone, i think me and aunt flo are going to have a nice bath, huddle up on the sofa in those thick pyjamas i have, grab a hot water bottle and a cup of tea and watch the soaps...

How are u today? What cd are u ? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

anatsha sorry hon, xxx
did doc say why she tought u passed out? 
hope u feel better soon sweetie, sorry stupid :witch: showed her face xxxxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

ur doc was a bit rude maybe she was tryin to lighten the mood and make u not feel embarrassed xxxxxxxx in a stupid way xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

it is weird amy that the results r being so confusing, but fx for rise in next lot and for things to work out xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

she just said that after a d and c it seems to exaccerbate every aspect of a womans reproductive body, she said it could be because af was so close and it just took it out of me, and i thought well thats very different to the last doctor who said that a d and c has no influence over future cycles :S So dont know what to think, she just said to get rest, lots of pain relief and hot baths/bottles etc and just ride it out lol! She did say though that i may have to go back to hospital because i was diagnosed with endometreosis last year and they were going to operate the week after i found out i was pregnant so had to cancel the op, so now im not pg they think i may have to now go in for the op xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aw hon :hugs:, hope it gets better fast for u xxxxxxxxxx
my sis had endometriosis nad was told yrs ago she would never have kids, she now has 4 :) i dont remember her goin for any op. but if docs say it will help u and may help u later with ttc might not be a bad idea. no need to think about it for now anyway , just rest and get better xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im just gonna chill, at least with AF starting today i can get the first three days of it out the way in the comfort of my own home, so at least i can just rest up instead of having to go to work n such, it usually finishes within 4 or 5 days so hopefully by the time tuesday comes it will be gone and me and DH can get back to BDing!!

I think im backwards, im always in a better mood on my AF, my bad mood hits the week before :S LOL i think af is like a release lol

I cant wait for my gramma to come round, it was her birthday last week and ive bought her another present ,only some creams and face creams but ive made a box myself with a lid it looks really nice too :D So at least its something i made for her, she loves stuff like that

How are u laurs everything going well xx


----------



## lilesMom

she wil love it :) glad u can rest xxxx
and glad ur mood is better, i knwo what u meant though, u can look forward now again without thinkin am i? all the time xxxxxxxx happy bding in a little while xx
im good babe, have abit of a coldy thing but im drinking lots of honey and lemon and staying tucked up and warm :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Random Confession: I am 5/6dpo. I'm been mashing on my (.)(.)s! :haha: I have ZERO symptoms and I know it is too soon for any, but I have felt compelled to poke!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Sitting here cautiously optimistic for you Amy! So glad you went for a second opinion! You do need the repeat labs because HCG doubles every 48 hours...if it goes up, then pregnancy is progressing swimmingly! I believe your Dr has lost your trust, so I'd be on the fence about going back too. Why didnt THEY do the dadgum quantitave...that was a blatent disregard for patient care! As for the scan, normally can't see anything until around 5 weeks, so it was early to even see a sac.
> 
> Have you tried Googling Dr's in your area? There is a website where patients get to rate their Dr and I found it helpful when picking my RE, maybe it will help you find an OB/GYN.
> 
> Ladies...*TGIF! *
> 
> PS Amy, to be a fly on the wall when your regular Dr realizes the mistake she made with you! She's a dismissive wench!

So called this new dr and they had me come into the lab just now, drew blood and I should get my results within the next hour. She said that she may start me on something tonight for my progesterone and get this... she HAS heard of this and actually has some patients right now with it and they are pregnant and sounds like they are just fine! I started crying when I was on the phone with her and said this week has been such a battle between all the drs visits, labs, er, and all of them telling me that they have no idea. I told her "You have no idea how happy I am to hear you say that. Everyone was making me feel like I was crazy and my other dr just dissmissed me". She said "Oh no, I hear about drs shooing away client saying they are not pregnant in this same situation and I just want to scream WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!? You and I are going to be working VERY close together. First off, I am ordering that you get lab work done and I am telling the lab I want the results STAT. Then, based on the results we will see if we need to start you on *name of drug for progesterone* as early as tonight and get you in here for an appt". I feel so much better! So crazy this happened but I hope that if anyone else goes through this, this know that they are not alone and it ISNT unheard of. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> How are we all?! Jen Laura how are bumps? Amy any updates? I will catch up in a second to see if i have missed anything since this morning..
> 
> Bethany hope youre okay!
> 
> Horsey Angel how are you? Geegirl? You okay?
> 
> Jess how are u ??
> 
> Anyone else ive missed?!
> 
> Well, its been eventful, i passed out and then woke up and puked everywhere at work...
> So left work at 1 to go to the doctors, i told her about AF not being here yet and how awful i felt etc etc, this is the point where my day got worse...The doctor then asked me if i could lay down on the bed, she felt my stomach etc, and then said she would like to do a internal examination, so she sat there and i whipped my trousers and knickers down, and there she was...in her full glory...Aunt Flo...Soaking through my knickers (TMI) All down my leg , how i didnt feel it only heaven knows..So the doctor literally laughed and whipped her gloves off and said well its clear you arent pregnant, beter luck next time..
> 
> I just sat there, embarassed, and heartbroken, and slightly aggrevated at her uncompassioness (if thats even a word) about the fact i was trying for a baby...
> 
> Guess after a 32 day long cycle im out this month :(
> 
> Actually sat here crying, oh dear these damn hormones :((((((
> 
> Hope youre all having a better day than me <3 xxx

Oh my gosh! Are you ok??? Did you find out what caused this??? I havent read on so you may have already answered... HUGS!!!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Random Confession: I am 5/6dpo. I'm been mashing on my (.)(.)s! :haha: I have ZERO symptoms and I know it is too soon for any, but I have felt compelled to poke!

Tash, you sure its AF? I thought my spotting was too then got bfp then.. well you know the rest! You just NEVER know so unless you get a huge WOOSH of flow.. Id say theres still a chance!

Angel, I have been doing the same thing! lol squeezing them and poking all week. I think they JUST started to feel a little tender today so yes as you said its way early! lol keeping my fingers crossed for you all!!!

Sorry if the past few days has just been me rambling about my nightmare. I more so wanted to make sure I got this all out just incase someone else went through the same thing and before I forgot any details!


----------



## jen435

Amy im so happy your finally getting the attention and care you deserve! Your obgyn sounds wonderful just from ur first call. I will be praying for you and ur LO. You both will be okay this LO isnt going anywhere sweety.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy I LOVE YOUR NEW DR! I know it doesn't seem like it, but it is better you found out NOW about your old Dr than 4 months down the road! :hugs: Cannot wait until you get your results today...maybe we'll even see an increase in the HCG from last night! Come on 100+ HCG!! 

We are all here for each other during good times and bad Amy. We were holding vigil for you as you would have done for us! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen & Angel!!! You all are the best! Im praying they come back with some good news. I did have more brown spotting today so Im not quite sure what thats all about. Could be from last nights vag us. A part of me keeps telling myslef that this is a miracle baby and that he/she will be healthy and everything will be ok. Another part of me is terrified that this can be a sign of mc or ectopic pregnancy. So scared but feel much better with this dr too.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Ames! So glad you got a great doctor! FX for this *name of progesterone* thing!!! Oh brilliant i hope its settled your mind a bit more now?? How soon will they get the results i wanna know now lol!!

Oh no :/ This is DEFINITELY AF, not being gross, but its only been here about 4/5 hours and ive used three knicker stickers already :( NOT happy lol! But i guess i have to think positive and think that every AF is another chance to try again . Bless DH though, he doesnt always say the right things, but hes just come home with a *Womens Week Hamper* as i call them, a bag of sweets, a tub of ice cream, a new set of pyjama botoms, two new pairs of knickers ( i have 137 pairs of knickers but hey you cant have too many knickers ) and some flowers...Hes made my day... Just wish it was a *We are pregnant again* Hamper instead of an AF one :( i dont know whether im bummed that i thought this was my month for a bfp,or happy that alls working well and i will be ovulating in the near future again :/

How are u all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy brown spotting is ok. :thumbup: But I understand your fears...cannot wait to hear what Dr says!


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a sweetie your DH is Natasha. Hope AF blows over quickly. Enjoy those hot soaks in the tub! :shower:


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur new doc sounds sooooo much better , hurray, when will u hear news?
i think we r all very impatient sorry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

natasha hurray for OH :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

ps natasha did u count ur knickers ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

angel hope u have sore boobies soon :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> angel hope u have sore boobies soon :)

:rofl: Thanks Laura. I really don't have ANY symptoms...its just wishful thinking. I'll probably mash, poke and prod my boobs until I make them sore! 

I know I'm not the only one who does the occasional "boob-check!" :haha: Mine hurt for AF too, so they fall under either AF or BFP.


----------



## jen435

Natasha im so sorry af got u and in a mean way :hugs: enjoy your hot soaks and im soooo glad dh is so good to u. Fx for this cycle sweety!

Angel when do u test? :dust: & prayers ur way!

Laura how are you feeling?

Jessica thank u! Was that pic of ur dd? How lovely! How are you doing? 

Bethany misss you!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> amy ur new doc sounds sooooo much better , hurray, when will u hear news?
> i think we r all very impatient sorry xxxxxxxxx xx

I want to know too! Staying positive...hope all is well Amy! Crossing everything I can!


----------



## jen435

amy cant agree more ur miracle is being formed as we speak. My hcg took a while to rise. U ovulated late be easy on urself ur pregnant and in good hands. Many prayers for u being said for a healthy lo!


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Angel when do u test? :dust: & prayers ur way!!

Thank you Jen. God willing, I'll get to test on the 11th. DH leaves for a week that day, so I MIGHT test sooner. I do have 20 HPT cheapies...so tempting :blush:


----------



## jen435

Omg laura our embryos are officially a fetus this week!!! You are almost in ur second trimester!!! Yay!! Glad ur taking care of urself and resting. I hope you kick the cold and feel better soon. :hugs2: just think in about ten weeks we can learn the gender. Im scared to get there but tryin to stay positive. I lost my son at the gender scan (anatomy really).... <3 hope u feel better laura.


----------



## jen435

11th will be here soon!still bd just incase!! Praying for more bfps and good doctors for all! Poor dh always leaving :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any new pics of your bump Jen? I looked at your pregnancy website and the last one looks like it was at 6 weeks. I might not know how to navigate that website though. I did see the scan pics :hugs: How precious!! I do hope you are feeling better...maybe Sandy gave you the much needed break you needed!


----------



## jen435

:dust: to everyone!!! Praying for more bfps and healthy rainbow miracles to come soon! Amy ur sooo close in pregnancy!!! Lets go spring summer fall babys!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ah nice bath, cup of tea, the soaps, and a take away in a bit :) 
Looks like il be buying more opks and going back to my poas addiction lol! And grabbing my thermometer each and every morning lol! 

Jen how are you? Angel u okay? Oooo i feel so crappy xxx


----------



## jen435

Thanks angel! I have to take one! I been slacking due to not feeling well. Ill take one monday after my scan and post a bump n scan pic! Baby had arms/legs last time wonder what ill see at mondays scan. I cant wait for ur bump pics n bfp!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww. It is going to be a sweet pic I bet! My sister has her son's 10w u/s pic in a frame and he looks like a gummy bear! It's sooo cute! I hope you feel better!


----------



## jen435

Sounds lovely natasha rest up create ur stress free environment in preperation for ur new cycle sweety! Praying ur new house is relaxing and give u a child u long for now!

Im ok its 4pm havent got outta bed yet. Lazy yes I am and have alot to do before dh gets home. Eek idk how soon that ill be I need a maid.


----------



## jen435

Awww angel sounds soooo sweet!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww bless u jen! Best thing for u is rest! I know when i get pg, i will be one of these people who treat being pregnant as a condition just because of how scared of moving i will be lol!

Im so unhappy too, ive died my hair that much its gone above my shoulders and is falling out everytime i touch it, ive booked a hair cut at the hair dressers tomorrow but think i may have to bob it and then try and grow it again :'( xx


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> amy cant agree more ur miracle is being formed as we speak. My hcg took a while to rise. U ovulated late be easy on urself ur pregnant and in good hands. Many prayers for u being said for a healthy lo!

Hi Ladies, I had a stupid dept lunch today and thought I would miss my call. The nurse did mention that she was going to be leaving in the afternoon so my results mustve came after she had already left. Im on hold and they told me that they were going to put me through to her back up. Still keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok... this is all so nerve racking. 

Jen, totally keeping in mind that I Od late but Im scared that they werent able to see a sac or anything. :cry:


----------



## TTCSecrets

AMES! Are u on hold now? Are u going to find out?! xx


----------



## mommylov

new dr is now saying the quant is showing at 3 so it went down? Im so confused as to what is going on....


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys sorry i was having dinner , feeling crappy today but not to bad, on the verge of coming down with something but hoping il just fight ti off, its been a rela duvet day and im thinkin about bed again :) xxxx
thats cool jen, our bubs r fetuses or feti :) whatever is the plural :)
u def needed a rest hon, glad u got one xxxxxxxxx
my tummy feels tight today and ever sos lightly achy but not in any way pain, 
is it just stretching, do u get it too jen?

angel, defo on the booby mashin , i stil do it sometime to make sure they r still sore :) 

natasha , oh oh on hte hair, but im sure bob be lovely on u :) 
i used to fye my hair all d time, i miss it but i cant for last few yrs cos allergic to hair dye, so now ihave to let my grey hairs show :) i started having grey hairs at 22, no fair :)

amy , fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> new dr is now saying the quant is showing at 3 so it went down? Im so confused as to what is going on....

Amy, are u still on the phone with her? Did you ask her what the results mean? I am confused too. Gosh hon, I wish we could all be there and give you a huge hug. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

amy we posted at the same time, did they give u any guidance from the docs ?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> new dr is now saying the quant is showing at 3 so it went down? Im so confused as to what is going on....
> 
> Amy, are u still on the phone with her? Did you ask her what the results mean? I am confused too. Gosh hon, I wish we could all be there and give you a huge hug. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well when I told her that I came home last night from the ER and took another test and it was pos, I just didnt get it. She seemed stumped too but this isnt the same girl I talked to this morning so maybe that girl would know better whats going on. Im thinking Im out and that Im not.. just need all my levels to go back to normal so that I can move on already. Tired of thinking Im pregnant then Im not then I am and all this blood work and everything is just having my head spinning. Im truely so close to just thinking I will never have a baby.


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy :hugs: course u will xxxxxxxxxx
i know how u feel , u just want an answer and u dont seem to be gettin one, so horribly frustrating and heartbreaking, xxxxxxxxxx
fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I feel so defeated right now and just dead inside. I have an appt with that fertility clinic I mentioned the other day but thats not until dec 5th... But Im jus thinking whats the point? Something musvte gone wrong during the d&c and now I cant have children. How else can all this be explained.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> new dr is now saying the quant is showing at 3 so it went down? Im so confused as to what is going on....
> 
> Amy, are u still on the phone with her? Did you ask her what the results mean? I am confused too. Gosh hon, I wish we could all be there and give you a huge hug. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well when I told her that I came home last night from the ER and took another test and it was pos, I just didnt get it. She seemed stumped too but this isnt the same girl I talked to this morning so maybe that girl would know better whats going on. Im thinking Im out and that Im not.. just need all my levels to go back to normal so that I can move on already. Tired of thinking Im pregnant then Im not then I am and all this blood work and everything is just having my head spinning. Im truely so close to just thinking I will never have a baby.Click to expand...

Amy, please don't give up. I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope that you can contract the doctor and get some answers. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> aw amy :hugs: course u will xxxxxxxxxx
> i know how u feel , u just want an answer and u dont seem to be gettin one, so horribly frustrating and heartbreaking, xxxxxxxxxx
> fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Af or Pregnant.. Ill take whatever at this point! I would actually almost embrace af right now... it would atleast mean I have an answer.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I feel so defeated right now and just dead inside. I have an appt with that fertility clinic I mentioned the other day but thats not until dec 5th... But Im jus thinking whats the point? Something musvte gone wrong during the d&c and now I cant have children. How else can all this be explained.

Amy, have you been able to contact your husband? Can he come home early from work, to be with you?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I feel so defeated right now and just dead inside. I have an appt with that fertility clinic I mentioned the other day but thats not until dec 5th... But Im jus thinking whats the point? Something musvte gone wrong during the d&c and now I cant have children. How else can all this be explained.

ur new doc will get to the bottom of this hon, she sounds like she actually cares xxxx
if there is anything she will find it for u and fix it, xxxxxxxxx
hopefully there is nothing to fix, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
but if there is something small she will work with u to find it, xxxx
ur in better hands now, feck waiting till dec 5th , get ur new doc to push for answers now. but keep that app. as back up in case u do need it later. xx
heres hoping u r growing a bub ling before that, xxxxxx
:hugs: honey. 
i woudl love to have magic words to make it go away but best i can do is be here :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I feel so defeated right now and just dead inside. I have an appt with that fertility clinic I mentioned the other day but thats not until dec 5th... But Im jus thinking whats the point? Something musvte gone wrong during the d&c and now I cant have children. How else can all this be explained.
> 
> Amy, have you been able to contact your husband? Can he come home early from work, to be with you?Click to expand...




lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I feel so defeated right now and just dead inside. I have an appt with that fertility clinic I mentioned the other day but thats not until dec 5th... But Im jus thinking whats the point? Something musvte gone wrong during the d&c and now I cant have children. How else can all this be explained.
> 
> ur new doc will get to the bottom of this hon, she sounds like she actually cares xxxx
> if there is anything she will find it for u and fix it, xxxxxxxxx
> hopefully there is nothing to fix, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> but if there is something small she will work with u to find it, xxxx
> ur in better hands now, feck waiting till dec 5th , get ur new doc to push for answers now. but keep that app. as back up in case u do need it later. xx
> heres hoping u r growing a bub ling before that, xxxxxx
> :hugs: honey.
> i woudl love to have magic words to make it go away but best i can do is be here :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Ladies. :hugs:

DH is stuck in a training today and wont get home until the same time he did last night.. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

stupid training, , :hugs: xxx


----------



## jen435

Amy I am so so sorry. Im praying back up is wrong. :hugs: I hate to say it but its sounding like a chemical pregnancy. Testing early is heartbreaking sometimes im so sorry. Im going to continue to pray all is ok. As for a sac ur hcg has to be in the thousands to see it sweety. Fxd for better news and anwsers soon. <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Amy i know its easy for me to say but dont give up hunny!!! Youv had a lot of confusion and different and conflicting information you are bound to be all over the place!!
I dont care what anyone say a positive is a positive!! Im actually praying for you and LO! When will you get answers? As in definite answers? This is doing you no good with all this stress and worry and upset! The doctors need to be pro active and not so dismissive.. You probably just got a shy bean who wants to make mummy worry :) 

The d and c wont have stopped you having babies hunny!I asked my doctor today if it has any effect and they said that the only time it can affect it is if there are complications during the procedure or if you have many of them, and even my doctor said that even if you have 10 d and c's it still doesnt cause much of a risk! You are fine!! xXxxxxXxXXxxx Big cuddles Ames xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, were you able to talk to the actual doctor? Hon, believe me, there is always a solution. There is no reason for you to think you cannot have children. The worse case scenario is that you are not pregnant. If this is so remember this... you always have a chance every month. Of course I am hoping that you are indeed pregnant, but if you aren't hon. Look at what Laura says the docs told her sis that she couldn't have children with endometreosis, she had 4 children. Of course I am not saying anything is wrong with you, but believe me, there are so many options. If this indeed a chemical pregnancy, it still means you were so close, and that you are able to conceive Amy. It means you are fertile and there is no problem. It has to be one or the other, you are either pregnant or it is a chemical, but remember if it is a chemical it is very common, and nothing wrong with you hon.


----------



## geegirl

ladies, a question about boobs.... since my mc last year my cycle has done whatever it likes. i cannot remember what it was like before hand since i had the coil for 3 years before and no af. Anyway what i wanted to know does anyone elses breasts hurt from the point of ovulation right up until af, and if so do you get that pain that soon if you are pregnant. Mine have done this ever since my mc, and when i was pregnant with my 5 year old my breasts didnt start to hurt until after missed af?.... would value your opinions very much! thankyou xxx


----------



## lilesMom

geegirl with all that was goin on i forgot tosay welcome and sorry u have to be here too xxx
my boobs never hurt till i w as preg so i cant help but i know lots of people do get sore boobs for af x


----------



## aaronswoman79

geegirl said:


> ladies, a question about boobs.... since my mc last year my cycle has done whatever it likes. i cannot remember what it was like before hand since i had the coil for 3 years before and no af. Anyway what i wanted to know does anyone elses breasts hurt from the point of ovulation right up until af, and if so do you get that pain that soon if you are pregnant. Mine have done this ever since my mc, and when i was pregnant with my 5 year old my breasts didnt start to hurt until after missed af?.... would value your opinions very much! thankyou xxx

Yes, I now notice the sore boobs I never noticed before. And it happens around time of ovulation. It sucks because it also fools me into thinking that I might be pregnant. I never really got sore boobs as a sign of pregnancy. With my first 2 pregnancies I never got sore boobs even up til delivery. With my last one I did feel sore boobs, but not as a pregnancy symptom, I got the sore boobies later on maybe toward the middle of the 1st trimester. Hope this helps. :hugs:


----------



## geegirl

lilesMom said:


> geegirl with all that was goin on i forgot tosay welcome and sorry u have to be here too xxx
> my boobs never hurt till i w as preg so i cant help but i know lots of people do get sore boobs for af x

thats what i thought, as i said when i had my daughter 5 years ago they did, but i havent a clue whats going on with my body! i mean i over analyze everything but then dont we all in here? :p its been like it for ages now and gets my hopes up that im preg,but then BLAM she rears her ugly head.... i dont even know if i ov never had a positive opk so im assuming that the point when they start hurting is ov?? BLAH, will keep people posted.... in the 2 week wait! eeekkk :) xx


----------



## geegirl

aaronswoman79 said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> ladies, a question about boobs.... since my mc last year my cycle has done whatever it likes. i cannot remember what it was like before hand since i had the coil for 3 years before and no af. Anyway what i wanted to know does anyone elses breasts hurt from the point of ovulation right up until af, and if so do you get that pain that soon if you are pregnant. Mine have done this ever since my mc, and when i was pregnant with my 5 year old my breasts didnt start to hurt until after missed af?.... would value your opinions very much! thankyou xxx
> 
> Yes, I now notice the sore boobs I never noticed before. And it happens around time of ovulation. It sucks because it also fools me into thinking that I might be pregnant. I never really got sore boobs as a sign of pregnancy. With my first 2 pregnancies I never got sore boobs even up til delivery. With my last one I did feel sore boobs, but not as a pregnancy symptom, I got the sore boobies later on maybe toward the middle of the 1st trimester. Hope this helps. :hugs:Click to expand...

same boat!!!! x


----------



## xoxo4angel

AMY!!! You are in the limbo from Hades! HCG of 3?? You are not out yet Amy. Ok, this new Dr is bound to have a follow-up scheduled for you! A follow up to discuss what has happened or to confirm a viable pregnancy. IF and Lord forbid, IF it was a mc, then you express your concerns about your D&C, then tell her you would like tests run. One is going to include an *HSG*. That's where they run the radioactive dye and look at your uterus, tubes and ovaries. I was supposed to have it done back in July, but I fell pg! The bonus to this HSG is my RE told me many many women fall pg within 2 months of having it done! 

I REALLY REALLY hope things are ok with lo! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Geegirl ~ In the past my bbs would feel heavy and hurt after O. Then a week before AF came they would be quite tender (often starting at my armpit). Earlier I was joking around about mashing my boobs, but I really can't use them as a gauge.


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off girls , nt nt xxxxxxxxxx
:hugs: amy xxxxxxxxxxxx
love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## geegirl

xoxo4angel said:


> Geegirl ~ In the past my bbs would feel heavy and hurt after O. Then a week before AF came they would be quite tender (often starting at my armpit). Earlier I was joking around about mashing my boobs, but I really can't use them as a gauge.

im going to ignore my boobs from now on haha same as mine, so im thinking the month i dont have sore boobs is the month it will happen.... god i dont know any more, wish i had answers!!!! x


----------



## geegirl

lilesMom said:


> im gonna log off girls , nt nt xxxxxxxxxx
> :hugs: amy xxxxxxxxxxxx
> love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

nite nite x


----------



## mommylov

So new dr's office just called and they want me to come in and are having me come in on tues morning. They also ordered more labs (Another HGC and a RH) so they are def being alot more proactive about me then my last dr was which is good. I think it was a chemical preg of some kind too but now just wishing af would come or something. Also scared that if it was, I didnt pass yet so Im hoping they will have answers for me on Tuesday.


----------



## geegirl

mommylov said:


> So new dr's office just called and they want me to come in and are having me come in on tues morning. They also ordered more labs (Another HGC and a RH) so they are def being alot more proactive about me then my last dr was which is good. I think it was a chemical preg of some kind too but now just wishing af would come or something. Also scared that if it was, I didnt pass yet so Im hoping they will have answers for me on Tuesday.

i have gone through a verrry similar situation, ended up having an internal scan and was a chem dc, BUT there are success stories so think positive positive will happen, got everything crossed for you! :thumbup:x


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> So new dr's office just called and they want me to come in and are having me come in on tues morning. They also ordered more labs (Another HGC and a RH) so they are def being alot more proactive about me then my last dr was which is good. I think it was a chemical preg of some kind too but now just wishing af would come or something. Also scared that if it was, I didnt pass yet so Im hoping they will have answers for me on Tuesday.

Oh Amy, don't put those angel wings up yet. You pregnancy still might be viable. I guess time will tell. I hope you end up getting good news and if not, i hope you get your af swiftly so that you can continue ttc journey. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy I am so sorry that you are going through this. I am very worried about you and I hope that you find out what is going on as soon as possible!


----------



## horseypants

guys im having a really hard time with other people being prego, i mean bad jealousy. my favorite coworker is pregnant with twins and just announced it. there are a few other important people too, but she is literally my favorite person i work with and im having such a har time. my stomach sank when i read she's having twins on facebook (i found out she's prego yesterday). It was all i could do to get myself out of the office for lunch and i was still so upset when i got back here, i apparently left the keys in my car and the car RUNNING in the parking lot and came back in to my desk and started back up trying to work for the last half hour. someone came in and asked is it my car that's on in the parking lot. im such a zombie i couldn't believe it. i need to just force myself to be happy for other people. a coworker's wife who i really like is about to have her baby and so is my neighbor. it's so hard. and it keeps getting worse. it was supposed to be me dec 3. :( amy im so sorry. i keep writing things to you cause i feel your pain and was in that limbo once. mine didnt turn out well and i am praying yours does.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies.... Horsey sorry you're having a hard time with the news. I really know you are going to be there soon too though... You all will! :hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. I hope this weekend goes by VERY quickly for you and DH. I wish there was something I could do to make this easier for you. Chin up doll...your new Dr sounds FAB and I am glad they are moving quickly. We'll get through this with you. :hugs:

Horsey. Left your car running...that's a classic! My EDD was Dec 4. My pregnant doppelganger is due Dec 1 and she's all preggers and happy and 39 and never wanted kids and wasn't even trying and just told me last week that she thinks its gross there is a living being growing inside her and is disgusted by the thought of breast feeding...I hope my run on sentence with massive use of AND gets the point across that I am NOT happy with her. I know this is difficult and unfair. I hope you find a way to have a good weekend.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany where are you??


----------



## horseypants

thanks angel, and amy, im so sorry to come in here and whine! i keep writing things about your situation and backspacing! at first, i thought you should get progesterone, then i thought it was a chemical. it's so terrible having to go through this i know. i really think there's a good chance everything will be golden now. thank goodness you are changing docs. 

angel, im sorry about your friend. thanks for telling me that. you've been dealing with her well enough. gr. ugh! so depressed these days i suck at typing. i do lurve your runons AND ughhhhh. I hope we will get what we want like that morrissey song. please please please let me get what i want....


----------



## mommylov

For sure and don't be sorry. You girls are my saving grace and I hope we can be the same for you. 

Angel, So sorry about your friend. That kind of thing makes me so angry too but we have to try and not have ill wishes and stay calm and positive. You girls are preparing to o and test soon so keep those ovens free of negativity (including other people) and prepare for your lo. Sad that some don't get how lucky they are but we have to try and not let that makes us bitter including myself. Xoxox


----------



## mommylov

Did I. Tell you, the ultrasound tech that worked on me in the er was pregnant so trust me I know the felling of hating someone for being pregnant washing over you. We just have to keep the faith.


----------



## aaronswoman79

THis has been such a shitty day. My daughter has been acting up so much, I don't even think I can home school her anymore. Her mental state is getting worse and worse, and i don't even know if I have the mental strength to deal with it anymore. My older daughter who is gonna turn 13 soon is also acting up. She acts like she hates me sometimes. I have horrible menstrual cramps, I am getting af probably tonight or tomorrow. I am for sure out this month. Now I get uterine cramping through out the month now at any time. It has me freaked out that they screwed up my uterus during the d &c. My mental state is so bad, I guess the worst pms ever, I have never felt this screwed up with pms or af. I have never had this cramping. My God, I am worried that my only 1 ovary I have is probably no longer working. Oh, and my due date was Dec. 29th. I am seriously thinking of just stopping ttc. Maybe its not meant to be.


----------



## mommylov

Jess don't quit! You girls are keeping me going so you have to keep going with us too! I'm sorry dd is giving you a hard time. This could be a stage they are going through with thier ages, especially your teen. I also feeling I am way more sensitive in my uterus after my d&c and from what I've been told its normal. I think after our uteruses build back up to what they were we won't be as sensitive. Please don't quit. You might also be a little hormonal given where you're at in your cycle which I feel I am too. You're not alone and we are here for you hun xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry you had a crummy day Jessica. I hope the situation with your youngest gets better. Hopefully you can discuss her recent behavior with her doctors and have her meds adjusted. And your 13 year old, I'd say her attitude is related to her age. I can remember being 13/14 and telling my Mom "you're trying to ruin my life!" Its part of growing pains! Now, as for giving up on ttc...nooooo! It's a long process and you'll get there! With one ovary it stands to reason it could take you 2x as long to fall pg. Don't give up yet! Your little one is taking his sweet time and waiting for the right condition to make his appearance! :hugs: Faith is hard to come by, but it's all we have! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I just noticed your new signature :hug: Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night ladies! Hope you are able to get some much needed rest :sleep:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Night angel xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry you had a crummy day Jessica. I hope the situation with your youngest gets better. Hopefully you can discuss her recent behavior with her doctors and have her meds adjusted. And your 13 year old, I'd say her attitude is related to her age. I can remember being 13/14 and telling my Mom "you're trying to ruin my life!" Its part of growing pains! Now, as for giving up on ttc...nooooo! It's a long process and you'll get there! With one ovary it stands to reason it could take you 2x as long to fall pg. Don't give up yet! Your little one is taking his sweet time and waiting for the right condition to make his appearance! :hugs: Faith is hard to come by, but it's all we have! xoxo

Thanks Angel! You made me feel a lot better. nighty night!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Jess don't quit! You girls are keeping me going so you have to keep going with us too! I'm sorry dd is giving you a hard time. This could be a stage they are going through with thier ages, especially your teen. I also feeling I am way more sensitive in my uterus after my d&c and from what I've been told its normal. I think after our uteruses build back up to what they were we won't be as sensitive. Please don't quit. You might also be a little hormonal given where you're at in your cycle which I feel I am too. You're not alone and we are here for you hun xoxo

Thank u Amy. And I know what you are going through has to be so rough. I felt kinda bad venting here when I know what you are going through right now. I hope that this weekend goes by swiftly for you, and did you tell us when you are going back to the docs for your follow up tests? I hope you get all the answers you deserve.:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Just wanted to share a pic of my 6 year old this Halloween. She was Dorothy.
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31_17-34-44_253-2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess hope youre okay hun, i was hit by AF yesterday :( I hope you get your BFP but even if you don't we will be about hte same in cycle and can get through it together!

Horsey i feel your pain about other people being pregnant, a close friend of ours came round last night to announce the fact his missus had had a baby a few days ago, i just stood there and him and DH just kind of looked at me as if they were waiting for me to say congratulations, and before i knew it, my eyes welled up.. He then said, oh we can bring him round soon to meet you guys and then i burst out crying and stormed off upstairs.. Feels awful, only people i actually feel happy for are the girls on here...

I see pregnant people everywhere, i mean even two more of my fish are pregnant and i just look at them in disgust lol!

Jess love hte pic of your little girl, so cute <3

Amy any news yet? Im getting impatient haha! God knows how you feel lol! 

How are the rest of u girls xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh and ive decided girls im gonna have to have hair chopped, thers no point growing unhealthy (FRAZZLED DEAD) hair, so i might as well get it chopped, leave it up for months so i dont have to look at it and grow it out , and not dye it ( im naturally a red head but it doesnt suit me as weird as that sounds ) Because i have dark brown eyelashes and eyebrows, i dont have any beauty spots on my face, my skin is fair but not redhead fair, so im just gonna have to bite the bullet

I have started using Amla Oil, its an indian hair treatment an indian friend at work gave me, she swears by it and she has lovely long hair and shes always dying it and using heat on it, besides hair grows dont it, although ive told the other half we cant get married until my hair is long again lol!! xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy thank god she is being helpful, ur doc that is xxxxxx
fx for good result or at least answers fast for u if not, so u dont have to suffer not knowing anymore xxxxxxxx :hugs: 

horsey :hugs: honey , could u take an extra long weekend r something to give urself a break? can u go somewhere this weekend with a spa and pool and have facial and massage and try and give urself a chance to relax? might help a little if u r wound up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:

angel, im in shock, how can she find it gross, its the most amazing thing, its agift and tis very sad she doesnt appreciate it like we do xxxxxxxxxxxxx

im still cathcing up xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry jess u r havin a hrad time too, hope things look up soon,x
tash good idea on ur hair, im thinkin of chopping mine too , cos im growing out the dye and its 2 tone, :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

just been and had it chopped off :) Not as devastating as i thought it would be and by god it needed it , besides hair grows doesnt it :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im sure its beautifull hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jess, don't be silly! We are all here to support one another. No matter what I have going on, I'm still going tone here for you girls and want nothing but the best for you. Even though we only talk on here, over time I have really feel like I have made some of the best friends a girl could ask for and truley love you ladies. Vent away Hun, we will all make it though our ups and downs and make it in the end with our lo's!

Arm~ didn't poas yesterday but did this morning and it came up pos even faster and darker too. Hoping to figure out what's causing this but I truley suspect a chemical pregnancy. I just don't get why they numbers from my blood tests don't add up. My new dr wants meto come in on Monday to do another quant and she is also wanting to do an rh test. Then I actually see the dr (and meet her) one Tuesday morning. She said she will go over everything with me then and maybe we can figure out the next step. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! Xoxo


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my 6 year old this Halloween. She was Dorothy.

She looks great and super cute!


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur doc sounds great , thank god u changed. she is doing what ur last doc should have done the dumbass xxxxxxx
god what a head wreck for u . im still convinced things could be ok but im baffled by the way the tests r goin haywire as im sure u r too. thank god u said she has other patients like this so she has experience and knows how to help xxxxxxx
roll on mon nad tues really quick, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy maybe numbers often go haywire at the beg but we dont know cos dont usually test? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Could be but I would think I'm far enough along to where they should be stable now. Dh said he doesn't understand how it was at 90 and then 12 hours later its at 3. He is hoping that Mondays results are a bit more consistent but seeing as how I'm still getting pos hpt I have a feeling I'm not out of the woods yet. The nurse is actually the one that said she had seen this before but those ladies I think had healthy pregnancies. I just don't think I'm going to. :(


----------



## jen435

Amy im praying u will havea healthy pregnancy. Monday cant come fast enough and then for ur talk with doctor tuesday too. Ill be praying ur lil one is just fine. Sweety stay positive! :hugs2:

Also for chemical pg I think the hpt becomes lighter and eventually negative. So for it to be darker I have a good feeling!

Natasha your haircut sounds lovely! Lol about u telling dh u want long for wedding :) im sure your beautiful! <3 

Jessica your dd is super cute!!! Love her costume!!! im sorry ur feeling down but remember ur not out til she shows. Natasha has a positive side if the witch comes ull be in this cycle together. Im praying u get a bfp. Ttc is so hard and u ladies remind me everyday of 14monthes and then 4monthes this time and how much of a gift a bfp really is. I want every single one of us to have a lil one for 2013! I pray everyday for you ladies! <3


----------



## lilesMom

amy,, yeah i dont think we can figure it out but im sure ur new doc can xxx
fx for all good xxxxx il be praying for u too honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen how ru feeling hon, do u feel better after ur rest? xx


----------



## jen435

Laura I noticed ur ticker says 190 days to go. How many weeks is pregnancy in ireland? Is it different then us?


----------



## jen435

I dont want to complain. I am just worried as I am dehydrated and cant keep food or any drink down. Saltine crackers I can eat but eatting causes dehydration too. Im at a loss and worried. I dont want to deprive the baby.


----------



## lilesMom

10 months counting from 1st day of last af :) 40 weeks . 
il be 10 weeks tomor so 30 weeks x 7 = um.. would be 210, 
im obvs missin something here :) nothing adding up :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> I dont want to complain. I am just worried as I am dehydrated and cant keep food or any drink down. Saltine crackers I can eat but eatting causes dehydration too. Im at a loss and worried. I dont want to deprive the baby.

oh no babe u must be feelign yucky u poor thing, xxx
i feel yucky and i only feel sick , not gettin sick, xxx
the consultant i went to see about my liver asid not to worry about eating for the baby , she said no matter how much i eat r dont eat, the baby will get it from me. the liquid alright is important. could u try ice pops? r something? really weak tea, i find drinking water makes me feel sicker and i used to drink about 3 litres a day, i love the stuff . but now i ofund i can drink diltutable and i used never drink it before . for some reason it makes me less sick than just water. xxx


----------



## jen435

We have the same due date! :) how are you feeling? Did u battle ur cold?


----------



## lilesMom

isnt that really cool that we have the same date, i wonder if we will actually go on same date and they could share bdays, that would be unreal :) xxxxxxxx
i donno why my ticker is funky, its off lilypie, i only ever look at the how far im gone bit so didnt notice the how much left bit :) 
im not too bad, i really cant complain, its kinda on the way out i think, just itchy throat and cough now and they arent too bad :) xxx thanks


----------



## jen435

i hear red raspberry leaf tea is good to drink 1cup day to help uterine tone and for nutrients. Also helps make for easier delivery. I am going to start drinking it as soon as I can. I hear its great for ttc too. Natasha maybe u should try it I know u love tea!


----------



## lilesMom

oh jen i forgot to say to u , that i have making smoothies with lots of berries, grapes , natural yog and a small bit cranb juice, i have been feeling less sick if i have one everyday. but i know u may not be able to keep it down, sometime si drink it before i go to bed if i cant handle it earlier xxx
tmi but my loo goin hasnt been entirely regular and this helps , which makes me less sick xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> i hear red raspberry leaf tea is good to drink 1cup day to help uterine tone and for nutrients. Also helps make for easier delivery. I am going to start drinking it as soon as I can. I hear its great for ttc too. Natasha maybe u should try it I know u love tea!

i thought u werent meant to have it till end of third trimester?
my sis and niece drank it for last few weeks and found it good xx


----------



## jen435

Aww so glad its almost gone laura! When is ur next scan? We are at risk for delivering early then edd since we had d&c but our babys will choice their date! Maybe I can try the ice pops in the plastic bag that push up. Hmm good idea. Thanks! I tried regular ice pops I couldnt eat them.


----------



## lilesMom

nov 22 nd is my next one, 2 weeks thurs, feels like ages :) i would have been waiting 5.5 weeks if i hadnt gone for private one last sat. :) i think OH would kill me if i sadi can we have another one :)
im ok now anyway, ive relaxed a good deal and think things r goin ok , ( i hope)
u have one mon havent u?


----------



## jen435

My friends midwife recommends it when ttc and durimg pregnancy. My aunt drank it with all four childern through whole pregnancy. She drank 2	3 cups in third trimester. Id ask ur doctor though. It seems to be contriversal.


----------



## jen435

Fruit smoothie yum I wish I could it would be tooo acidic though. Ill have alot once I feel better though :)

Yes scan nov 5 and 12.... Idk after. You should go to private scan around 16-18weeks!!! :) if u have a long stretch to wait after nov 22! Your lo is great! I just know it! Im tmi not doing #2 at all.


----------



## lilesMom

i wasnt relaly till d smoothies :) but its not too acidic if u put in 2 bananas and a big tub of yog, i cant drink Oj on its own anymore i feel pretty sick if i do, but im fine with smoothies, the banana and the yog calm it down, if u can get urself system moving u eill def feel better. ive started making my veg soup again too, but i cant have it every day , some days i cant face it :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

i know thy arent healthy but when im at my queasiest taytos/crisps can help xx


----------



## jen435

Thanks! I will have to try it! I have zone bars (dark choc w almonds) & orange vitamin water I try to drink. I changes to flintstone vits two daily too. Idk if this is really safe though


----------



## lilesMom

i drink ribena with added calcium, i dont even really like it that much when not preg :) 
but it goes down better than just water . :) 
oh and i just got dried apricots today , they r meant to be brill cos they help u go but r easy eat and keep down, only thing was the girl who told me that said be carefull cos they can be too good ifykwim :)


----------



## jen435

Thanks ill pick some up! Dried apricots yum! Worth a try! :)


----------



## lilesMom

r just roast chicken r turkey and nothing else goes down easy too but i suppose its different for everyone :) xx hope u fel better soon hon x


----------



## mommylov

Just took a fr digital..., pos in like 30 sec. I really hoped Monday brings me some answers. Figured since my new blood work yesterday showed hcg at 3 that the digis would read negative... Apparently not. Something has to be up.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Just took a fr digital..., pos in like 30 sec. I really hoped Monday brings me some answers. Figured since my new blood work yesterday showed hcg at 3 that the digis would read negative... Apparently not. Something has to be up.

Amy, I am at a loss as to what is going on. So what you are telling us is the less sensitive poas are coming out positive, but the actually blood test that is suppose to be more definitive has dropped from 90 to 3? But the poas are getting darker and darker by the day? Goodness girl, I am so sorry you have to go through this. All I can say is that you have to be able to get some answers by Monday. I am almost thinking they are not doing the blood tests right or something? I have no idea, because with chemical pregnancies the poas tend to get lighter and lighter positives by the day, but yours are getting darker and darker. This has to be a good sign, because every over the counter poas you are getting cannot be faulty or wrong. I have no idea hon. I am trying to figure out scenarios but I am stumped.


----------



## mommylov

I thought so too! Dh went out and got another different brand which was the fr ones and I was thinking it would've been negative but nope. I really don't know :( I hope that no one experiences something like this!


----------



## jen435

Amy it must be a good sign but so confusing. You have us stumped! Prayimg for definate anwsers on monday for u.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ken but now dh is even worried its a bad sign :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks ken but now dh is even worried its a bad sign :(

Not necessarily Amy. Believe me, him being worried is totally understandable. I am sure he is worried also because he sees you worried. Our husbands never want to see us hurt or suffering. He is just concerned about you hon. Sounds like he loves you very much. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess, he is amazing but usually doesn't worry do the fact that he is scares me. I'm really trying to not let this all make me crazy and probably sound like a broken record but I'm beginning to really be terrified that there is something wrong with me, pregnancy aside. I kind of come here to not to voice my thoughts a fears but to really put it out there incase someone else is going through the same thing (god forbid). Thanks for your kind words hun. 

How are you doing?


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jess, he is amazing but usually doesn't worry do the fact that he is scares me. I'm really trying to not let this all make me crazy and probably sound like a broken record but I'm beginning to really be terrified that there is something wrong with me, pregnancy aside. I kind of come here to not to voice my thoughts a fears but to really put it out there incase someone else is going through the same thing (god forbid). Thanks for your kind words hun.
> 
> How are you doing?

Besides my whole life falling apart. Well, at least it feels like. The cute little girl you see in the pictures Amy, she has severe emotional problems and adhd. She was born like this and it is suspected she was injured during the birthing process (25 hrs of labor and umbilical cord wrapped tightly around her neck.) I am have been homeschooling her and it has been the most difficult thing I have ever had to do. I had her medicated but she had reactions to 2 medications plus gained a lot of weight, so I am very scared to medicate her.My husband and older daughter have no patience with her when they try to help her with school. Even though I am the one with her everyday teaching her, thats the reason why during the week I don't come on here until the afternoon. So it gets very frustrating, along with ttc and everything. Life is just so difficult at times.


----------



## aaronswoman79

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Jess, he is amazing but usually doesn't worry do the fact that he is scares me. I'm really trying to not let this all make me crazy and probably sound like a broken record but I'm beginning to really be terrified that there is something wrong with me, pregnancy aside. I kind of come here to not to voice my thoughts a fears but to really put it out there incase someone else is going through the same thing (god forbid). Thanks for your kind words hun.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Besides my whole life falling apart. Well, at least it feels like. The cute little girl you see in the pictures Amy, she has severe emotional problems and adhd. She was born like this and it is suspected she was injured during the birthing process (25 hrs of labor and umbilical cord wrapped tightly around her neck.) I am have been homeschooling her and it has been the most difficult thing I have ever had to do. I had her medicated but she had reactions to 2 medications plus gained a lot of weight, so I am very scared to medicate her.My husband and older daughter have no patience with her when they try to help her with school. Even though I am the one with her everyday teaching her, thats the reason why during the week I don't come on here until the afternoon. So it gets very frustrating, along with ttc and everything. Life is just so difficult at times.Click to expand...

I am scared that she might end up bullying the new baby (when or if I have another baby). Hopefully since she will be 7 by then, I am hoping she will be a little better. She is very intellectually smart, she is 6 but understands philosophy, and is very very smart but her emotional level is that of a 2 year old. So there is a huge discrepancy with her intellectual and emotional. She is extremely sensitive and can be so loving. She is sweet, considerate and she pays attention to you when you are sad, but at other times she can be defiant and have no control over her emotions and this can last weeks on end. Right now we are looking into some type of special needs private school, but they cost between 30,000 and 42,000. lol. Its like shes going to an ivy league school. So yeah, we have no way of affording that. :nope:


----------



## mommylov

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry :( You sound like such a great mom and are doing good by her and the best you can. Have you thought about maybe having her reevaluated by another dr? Poor little munchkin :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry :( You sound like such a great mom and are doing good by her and the best you can. Have you thought about maybe having her reevaluated by another dr? Poor little munchkin :(

I have had her evaluated by several doctors and they give the diagnosis or pediatric bipolar with ocd and adhd. But when I tell other people about her problems they always say, but she looks so innocent and darling. lol. And I say she is darling and can be innocent but you don't want to cross paths with her when she is in one of her bad mental states. I have to say, I have been her number one advocate when other people lose their patience with her. But lately it has been so hard because of the miscarriage and ttc. How are you feeling right now Amy. Maybe watching a good comedy will help or some cuddle time with your hubby?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Where's Bethany? Is she ok? Has me worried, she has been absent for a long time. I hope I didn't scare her away with all my whining and moaning. lol.


----------



## mommylov

I've been talking to her a little on fb. She is doing ok, just getting settled in her new place. I told her that we all miss her like crazy and she said she goes too. She said she will be back soon hopefully :)

I have to second what everyone says because your dd does look so sweet and I'm sure she is despite her condition. You're bound to get a little frustrated even with your own child, you're only human. Doesn't make you a bad person or mother. I hope it gets better and sending you hugs!! Xx


----------



## mommylov

Just in bed watching king of queens. Pretty funny show :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey my girlssssss!!!

Laura Jen how are u and bumps?

Jess hope youre okay... You are doing the best for DD youre a great mum!!

Amy any news yet or is it all happening tomorrow? I hope they ahve some great news for you!A bit stumped about all these different answers you are getting :S They need to hurry up and tell you you are PG and everything is progressing normally! so we can all stop worrying lol!

How is everyone else? 

Im on CD3, Very very bad AF, as in it just wont stop and its kind of bright orange :S TMI but it is :S And the cramps are unbearable... Feel like someone is standing on my stomach and weighs 50 stone.. And we had a bonfire party last night with a few close friends last night and ive got a cold from standing outside watching fireworks :( Brilliant, hopefully AF slows down by the time i got to work tomorrow :( xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , 
amy dh is worried cos like u and us he has no clue whats goin on, the unknown is scary, xxxx doc will hopefully solve the mystery mon r tues sweetie, xxx
i would think its a good sign the tests r gettin darker but i know what u mean when u say u would expect a 3 hcg to then make tests neg, soo confusing, sorry ur in limbo sweetie, i totally know the feeling, it took um 3 weeks before they were certain what was goin on with lile , it was worst 3 weeks o my life xxxxxx big huge hugs xxxxxxxx
i hope things r still good for u and doc prooves that alls well despite funky blood work.
we r all stumped by it. xx 

im stil catching up xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jessica u r doin so much for ur DD, u can only do ur best which is what u r doin so dont be hard on urself. u put so much time nad effort into her and that is hwy she is a sweet kid. xxxx i know she has health problems that that r so hard to deal with but ur doin a great job. 
the mmc and tc takes it out of everyone sooo much , let alonw have all this on ur plate too, xxx can u get any kind of nurse/aid in for few hours a few days a week r something to give u a break a bit? u deserve to live abit too sweetie xx i dont mean that ina harsh way, i just mean everyone needs a break hon , if u dont have a break sometimes, even one part of a day a week r something u will eventually be under so much stain u wouldnt be good for u or ur DD xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope u get some help soon hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi natasha sorry the :witch: is being evil. hope she lets up a bit soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

But, on the positive side, withoutsounding gross, the more that comes out now, the sooner AF will be over and done with for this month lol! And im still temping etc, ordered some opks and will just try and be more relaxed about it this month.. Ahh the joys of ttc lol! How are u laura hope u okay xxx


----------



## lilesMom

true babe ur right :) get it all cleared out :) nice clean place for new bub xxx
im feeling better today hon thanks, still coughing but throat much better :) 
do u remember when i went to doc to confirm my pregnancy and i came out very upset, she basically told me that i shoudlnt be preg again and that my copper levels could have caused my mmc and implied they could do again. i cried all the way home. anywy she was wrong and talking out her ass as usual, im so tempted to go in tomor and complain, the more i think of it , the madder im getting. do ye think i sohould r should i just try and avoid her and got to the other docs that r there? but the other docs r only there on tues and fri and the one i trust the most is the fri doc :) i need to go soonish anyway to figure out what to do about work to go back r what? 
anywya i mean do ye think i should confront her or am i wasting my time and money by thinking about her and dealing with her :) thanks 
i have to go there tomor anyway t pick up work certs but i oculd drive both days , it isnt very very far from me


----------



## TTCSecrets

i would put it in writing, it always seems more official if its in writing if that makes sense, i complained about my previous doctors and now ive changed and i can only see one of two doctors unless its an emeregency. I would complain AND try and ignore her and see other doctors ..

And personally, if i were you, i would take some time off work, just a little bit less stress and worry.. I know if (when) i get pg, im planning on taking a few weeks off, just for peace of mind to be honest...

But in re to your doctors, iw ould complain definitely, its not like she told u u had a cold and you had a flu, that is understandable, she told you a complete load of rubbish about why u lost your lile, you need to complain, cos if shes done that to you how many other people is she telling wrong info to?! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh and Angel had a look at your chart, looking good :) xx


----------



## mommylov

Thus mornings pee within 30-45 seconds.... Not getting any lighter. Sigh. I'm sure it's gotten darker by now but I came back to bed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I definitely think you should say something. Especially if its really bothering you. These drs and nurses need to know they have to be careful about what they say. Just because they have a degree doesn't mean they are always right. I too am contemplating saying something to the old dr. Ugh don't you just want to slap these people?!?!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i agree with ames laura..

Hey ames how are u doing chick??

See! A positive is a positive!! U going doctors tomorrow did u ssay? xx


----------



## mommylov

Hey tash! Ya, I go in for just bloodwork tomorrow but actually see the dr on Tuesday morning. I said those exact words to my old dr..."I was told a pos is a pos" and she was quick to say um no but the the er dr said otherwise as did my new dr. The dr said my bloodwork from fri showed negative but the still want to do another one in addition to another test. That's what my first dr should've done... She should've said "hmmm something isn't adding up. Lets do more tests" instead of saying go away and call me in 2 weeks if you don't get your period.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree, that was bad practice telling you to just go home and wait for AF... Terrible you know, actually infuriates me..

So its bloods you go for tomorrow? Well hopefully your bean will be ploughing HCG through your body by tomorrow..

Ive just done some research, and apparently the chances of getting a false positive on 1+ tests are nil, literally nil..

And ive just read about a girl who was told she wasnt pregnant by a blood test just after missed AF , and then she went back at what would have been 8 weeks, and it was still negative even though she had pos hpts, and she went back again at 14 w 4d and they finally got a positive blood test... xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And another girl who didnt get a positive blood test until 15 weeks pregnant, she ended up filing a complaint against the doctors because she smoked and they told her she wasnt pregnant over and over again and she continued until 15 weeks pregnant after 8 blood tests that were negative xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh really?? Was the baby healthy? I'm just worried about getting proper prenatal care since its hard for drs to know what to give since they can't get accurate blood tests. I really tried to come to terms with the idea that I'm not pregnant but this is just so bizarre and its hard for me to even google and find people that have gone through the same thing. :( thanks for researching and telling me that babe ;) xoxo


----------



## TTCSecrets

And another girl had pregnancy confirmed by ultrasound but didnt get a positive blood test until she was 5 months pregnant! It does happen! It says its uncommon but it does happen! xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

EDIT: And all babies were healthy! One was underweight but all was fine xx


----------



## mommylov

Oye she smoked thinking she want pregnant? I would be do mad too! Dh won't let me eat or drink things I shoddy if I were pregnant until we get all negatives. Lol


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> And another girl had pregnancy confirmed by ultrasound but didnt get a positive blood test until she was 5 months pregnant! It does happen! It says its uncommon but it does happen! xx

That's what this new office said too. That they have patients that showed negative on blood but I assume they confirmed with us. That's what scares me. In the er, they couldn't confirm a yes or no with ultrasound.


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha i know, my dh was so over protective when i was pregnant, id get up from the sofa and hed be like WHAT ARE U DOING, and if bel ike, im making a cup of tea? And he would sit me back down and say, well bloody ask me to do it.. Lol! I was like im pregnant not legless! 

Its good though i guess, i suppose it makes them feel like they are involved in teh rpegnancy more or something lol!

Yeah all babies i researched were healthy, one was udnerweight but like i say, progressed and grew fine :) 

I just asked an online doctor for you what the percentage of negative blood tests re pregnancy that were inaccurate, e.g showed negative when pregnant..

And he said, that doctors blood tests are correct in about 96.7 percent of cases, which means they are wrong 3.3% of the time, maybe you are just one of those unlucky 3.3%? xx

EDIT: Just saw your post, but if you think about it its still very early for us, i went for an early us at 5 weeks because they thought i was further along than i was due to my size, and it was BARELY there on the screen xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Interesting, read this article if you girls have a chance. 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...cEisFy&sig=AHIEtbTtFYvfSRO-USYvmSzAh7mCc7dnHw


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> haha i know, my dh was so over protective when i was pregnant, id get up from the sofa and hed be like WHAT ARE U DOING, and if bel ike, im making a cup of tea? And he would sit me back down and say, well bloody ask me to do it.. Lol! I was like im pregnant not legless!
> 
> Its good though i guess, i suppose it makes them feel like they are involved in teh rpegnancy more or something lol!
> 
> Yeah all babies i researched were healthy, one was udnerweight but like i say, progressed and grew fine :)
> 
> I just asked an online doctor for you what the percentage of negative blood tests re pregnancy that were inaccurate, e.g showed negative when pregnant..
> 
> And he said, that doctors blood tests are correct in about 96.7 percent of cases, which means they are wrong 3.3% of the time, maybe you are just one of those unlucky 3.3%? xx
> 
> EDIT: Just saw your post, but if you think about it its still very early for us, i went for an early us at 5 weeks because they thought i was further along than i was due to my size, and it was BARELY there on the screen xxxx

Lol maybe. Lucky me! At 5 weeks I would think they would atleast see a sac and that's what terrifies me. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats interesting! Kind of makes me think usually you are better off with HPT for the *intact HCG* as it called on that article? That is interesting! THat could be it then, you havei ntact hcg in your urine, but its masked by antibodies and other such things in your blood?! Which that article to me is saying is normal? xx


----------



## mommylov

Well I guess I was barely 4 weeks when I went to er so that might explain it. I got my pos opk on the 17th of October so that means conception could've occurred anywhere between 17-19th ish so that puts me barely at 4 weeks five days TODAY if I count from the 17th. What a bizarre situation!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Nah i didnt see a scan and from what i remember im sure i was 5w2d, maybe 5w3d, but there was barely anything there, literally a tiny sac, and if bean had a problem implanting, that could also have delayed not seeing a sac? What week and day did u get us done xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Thats interesting! Kind of makes me think usually you are better off with HPT for the *intact HCG* as it called on that article? That is interesting! THat could be it then, you havei ntact hcg in your urine, but its masked by antibodies and other such things in your blood?! Which that article to me is saying is normal? xx

That's how I interpreted it too but didn't want to get my hopes up. That may be the reason many women don't know they are pregnant until later on?


----------



## TTCSecrets

U answered my question we posted at same time, see i went in a week and two days ahead of u and i barely saw anything, so if u were barely or just 4 weeks, that doesnt surprise me, YOu never know! 

I dont mean this to sound horrible, but its either gonna go one way or the other, like u say it COULD be chemical, but i would have thought ud start geting fainter positives or negatives by now if it was a chemical!
Or af is coming, which i dont think it is for you... 

I honestly think its a doctors mistake, a too early ultrasound, and doctors not doing things properly, i honestly do xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Nah i didnt see a scan and from what i remember im sure i was 5w2d, maybe 5w3d, but there was barely anything there, literally a tiny sac, and if bean had a problem implanting, that could also have delayed not seeing a sac? What week and day did u get us done xx

It was Thursday so I guess about 4w2d?


----------



## TTCSecrets

i agree ames..i thought the same thing about women not finding out til late on..I think you are just one of the unlucky percent, and that your blood is hiding or masking ill say the HCG xx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> U answered my question we posted at same time, see i went in a week and two days ahead of u and i barely saw anything, so if u were barely or just 4 weeks, that doesnt surprise me, YOu never know!
> 
> I dont mean this to sound horrible, but its either gonna go one way or the other, like u say it COULD be chemical, but i would have thought ud start geting fainter positives or negatives by now if it was a chemical!
> Or af is coming, which i dont think it is for you...
> 
> I honestly think its a doctors mistake, a too early ultrasound, and doctors not doing things properly, i honestly do xx

I'm not too familiar with chemical pregnancies but if the baby implanted in my tubes then wouldn't I keep getting pos too? That's another fear of mine.


----------



## mommylov

So bizarre! Dh thought maybe it was the cup I was using for my urine lol. He had me switch that out, use a different brand, middle of the day pee and still came up pos FAST!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i just read that the earliest a us will show a sac is 4 weeks 4 days, at the earliest, see i spoke to my doctorl ast month cos i thought i had a tube pregnancy, and he said if you did you would bloody know about it the pain would be horrendous xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh really? Ok then I just have to see what tomorrow blood test brings. Also have you heard of a rh blood test? I know Jen is rh- and has to get a shot for her and lo so I wonder if that's what they are checking for. I just don't know what that means. I know dh's blood is A+ and I think I am O- or O+... I can't remember which now but I remember looking it up and we were ok in the respect.


----------



## mommylov

Just did a little reading and I guess this maybe could be the antibodies that could be messing with my results! I hope if they do in fact find out that I'm rh- that it isn't too late for me to get the shot. Also read that this is something g they are suppose to check for when you miscarry and given the fact my last dr didn't look for any of this, I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't give me a shot after my d&c like she was suppose to grrr


----------



## mommylov

Jen, when did you find out you were rh-? Really even more pissed off at my last dr right now.


----------



## mommylov

I'm thinking possible blighted ovum :(


----------



## lilesMom

with blighted ovum, sac develops like normal they cant tell difference between blighted ovum and normal preg uintil they can or should be able to visibly see baby on a U/s .
sac develops baby doesnt. 
the hcg is stil produced like normal. u even usually have higher levels of hcg with a blighted ovum. so dont think so honey xxxx
in ireland when u go to confirm ur preg htey take bloods and ur rhesus factor is checked automatically as part of all preg bloods, i only know this cso when i had spotting with lile , she gave me my blood work results in case i had to go to the hospital emergency.
i think this is prob the case in all countries since they know how fixable it is and how much trouble it causes if they dont check and things r wrong xx

u could ring old doc and make sure they tested u like they were supposed to xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I actually ordered a copy if my records for the new dr so I would think that they would be in there. The details if my d&c should be included in that. I just don't put anything past the old dr since I am starting to find out she didn't do a lot of things she was suppose to do. :( if I am in fact rh- or something, then I'm hoping its not to late to save this pregnancy if I am in fact pregnant with a healthy lo. 

Did you get a chance to read that article I posted? Jess and I were talking about it this morning. Just changes s lit of whst we think about + and - .


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i did babe but the artilce still reckoned it should be fairly reliable test early on in preg, just not later. but the thing is with any tests the most they r right is always say 98% or so, thats means with everything there is a margin of error, with lab blood tests there is also human error . so it could be a really unlucky combo of the 2 and all could be fine. xxxx

there has got to be a reason u r gettin pos poas all the time and the really most likley one is pregnancy , fingers still crossed like mad for u honey xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura. Trying not to be one of those girls that gets thier hopes up and thinks something when it's not there but everytime I start to come to terms with the fact that I'm not pregnant, I'm proven otherwise. Not saying it is a healthy pregnancy but really hoping it still can be.


----------



## lilesMom

me too honey, i think its impossible to prepare if it isnt, with lile i had 3 weeks and it still hit like a ton of bricks, let urself hold onto hope cos its still there hon and hopefully we will be proved right to be hopeful xxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! I read thru very fast but didnt want to leave without writtimg (yuck to the celllphone though)

Amy agree with laura about blunted ovum. As for rh- they only give when u are negative and dad is +. You will get it at 28wks but if ur still spotting tell ur ob and ask for rhogam. Gives u peace of mind. amy I truely believe this will be viable pregnancy I keep praying it is. At 5wks +days is when a tiny sac is seen if ur lucky. I have heard of ppl with +blood and -hpt til 14wks preg too. So it wouldnt strick me if it could be opposite. :hugs: ill be amxiously waiting for ur anwsers tom. After ur d&c did they give u a card that u received rhogam?? U would know its a shot in butt that hurts n burns! U have to be awake to get it. Thats when I found out what rh- was right after d&c. Prayers your way!

Natasha praying heavy flow is a good sign for this cycle! Fxd and :dust: ur way sweety!

Jessica ur a,great mommy! you know ur dd well and I pray u find the help she needs but as laura said u need a hobby for u! Maybe join a gym (releive stress) or a pt job though it seems u already havw a ft one. Hugs
Laura angel bethany hi!!! Sorry to make this short!


----------



## mommylov

Just for sh***ts and giggles... Afternoon pee just now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

No I didn't get a card but I'm scared my dr didn't even test for it. She was new and given recent events I wouldn't be surprised if she didn't.


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen hope ur feeling better today xxx


----------



## mommylov

Yes sorry Jen, hope you are feeling better too :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy that is just weird, the clear blue arent very snesitive sur ethey arent?


----------



## mommylov

That's what I was told too so it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## mommylov

I'm really praying maybe thus means I have a REALLY shy healthy bean fx


----------



## mommylov

I believe I was told I'm o+ a year or so ago. Dh is a+ so the rh test they do on Monday won't help any right? Back to square one? :(


----------



## lilesMom

it could be anythign hon, im presuming there are lots of type of antibodies that could bind with hcg and make it unrecognisable to test, xxx
thank god its tomor anyway. one more sleep and hopefully some answers then xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think I won't get the result until Tuesday though since I am going after work tomorrow to give blood and then my appt is at 10am tues :(


----------



## lilesMom

hoping bloods come back good this time, should tell u something i hope!!!! stupid labs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I just had dh read that articl. He said that it founds like each labs tests detect different components of the hcg hormone. I'm most cases it's accurate enough to confirm pregnancy but he said that I might be that one percent the has something going on that doesn't necessarily make thus pregnancy unhealthy, but hard to detect due to the build of my hcg hormones. That sounds like it could be true. What a roller coaster this is.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy. Interesting article! So many components go into the lab work..there is always that small percentage of people that skew results. Think about it, birth control is 99% effective...that means 1% of women get pregnant ON birth control. It seems random and unlucky, but you CAN fall into that small percentage with an undetectable healthy bean (like your DH said). Stay positive and cautiously optimistic Amy. AF hasn't shown and your hpts are +ve...that speaks louder than sketchy blood work. As for RH...even for a Dr who has been dismissive, most hospitals require them to record your blood type during a procedure. I was given micRhogam shots after each mc (me Rh-, DH O+). Rhogam prevents future pregnancy complications...RH- 1st pregnancy, without Rhogam, will develop antigens that battle subsequent pregnancies. Your new Dr probably wants to double check to make sure this is not what you are up against. Fx and many prayers for answers Amy! Positive thinking until told otherwise Amy! You are allowed to be cautiously pregnant! xoxo 
:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks angel! Yes you are right. I read the same in regards to rh. I feel like I have learned a ton these last few days. Cheapy hpt keep getting darker which does not coincide with lab results from the dr and that's what has us stumped. Different brand digi test are coming up pos. Both digi and cheapy test results appear pretty quick so we both again don't know what to think other than I must be a part of some 1% group somewhere. 

How are you doing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ Heavy AF must mean your cycle is regulating! Hope it has lightened up by now and you have a good day at work tomorrow! 

Jessica ~ You're doing what you can for your youngest daughter. I wonder if this special school you are looking into offers scholarships or stipends for tuition...don't rule yourself out before doing the research to see if there is a way to get her in! I would have thought the State would have a program for children with emotional needs...some kind of reprieve for you. Oh and darn the meds! You're a fantastic Mommy and your daughter is so lucky to have you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm good Amy. I am either 7 or 8 dpo. I had a moment this morning where I was replaying EVERY face of EVERY person who has told me, "Just relax and it will happen." To include the face of my pregnant doppelganger's mother...the next person who says that to me is going to be told, "Sex IS relaxing...does your partner not "do it" for you?" :haha: Now, I'm just being evil...I know they have good intentions. 

To your +ve digitals...both of my mc's I used the digitals to gauge what was going on with me because my sister's boss told me they are the least sensitive! Oh, I hope this is it and I pray for good news. November needs to be the bearer of many great BFP stories!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Can't wait to see the pics of your scan and bump tomorrow. Just hope you are well enough to post them. 

Laura ~ If you can get by with NOT having to go back to work for a few more weeks, that is what I would do! You and lo need your rest! 

Bethany and Horsey ~ :hi: and :dust: Hope this finds you in good spirits!


----------



## mommylov

Oh yay so you will be testing soon! And yes I agree, come on November!! :dust:

Glad to hear that I'm not the only one that heard that about digis. That's why dh got those. We were both like its great to have the cheapies and obvious those are showing a bfp too but we heard the same about the digis and have been keeping the faith that they are right.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and Amy. Be sure to ask the nurse who draws your blood in the morning if you have to wait until Tuesday to get the results.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just noticed you're a "Chat Happy BnB Member!" Nice!

As for me testing...I want to try watching my temp to see what is going to happen. I do have hpts, but have noticed temping holds great truth when it comes to predicting AF a couple of days before she comes. I prefer not to see her, so hoping my temps stay high! Fx

*Dear AF,

This serves as a second notice. Kindly refrain from gracing me with your presence this month or the following 9 months. I would very much like for a healthy baby to implant and your services will thwart my efforts of trying to conceive. 

Thank you for your loyalty. I'll see you next summer!

Angel*


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and Amy. Be sure to ask the nurse who draws your blood in the morning if you have to wait until Tuesday to get the results.

I actually won't be going to the lab until tomorrow after work (4ish) and the nurse I have been taking to is only in the office until 4 so I know they won't give me the results until the next morning. I will be calling tomorrow and talking to the nurse to tell her that I will be there late and to make sure they have the results when I'm there Tuesday morning.


----------



## mommylov

Hhahah sounds about right after this week! :oops:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel hey yeah im okay thanks... AF has eased up alot this afternoon, had a bit of a , you could call, a *mishap* when i stood up to get out the bath.. And since then it has been barely pad worthy to be honest, so im thinking she should be gone by Tuesday! Fingers crossed, and the blood is bright orange in some places which is odd, DH was laughing saying its because ive bleached my hair too much its bleaching everything inside HAHA! 

But yeah im just looking forward to charting still and doing some opks and just trying to chill out a bit about it :)

How are u xxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm feeling good about nov for you girls :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Late lab work...they should have the results by your appointment Tuesday morning. It'll probably be best to be one on one with the Dr with the results. Make sure you make your list of questions and take it with you to the appointment.

Tash ~ Orange? I'd say its festive...but can say I've never heard it described as such. (Hope you like your hair cut!) Its nice to temp and do OPKs because it helps to watch them coincide!


----------



## mommylov

Good idea to make a list.... But now I'm sure ill still forget something.


----------



## TTCSecrets

It has been bright orange around the edges so to speak yeah haha!

You know, my hair is ok, i dont like it as such , its the shortest it has been since i was 13 :/ But i wasnt devastated as such , but it had to be done so tbat it can grow bertter :)

OOoo angel fx for u this cycle! Stick bean stick! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Good idea to make a list.... But now I'm sure ill still forget something.

You have tonight and tomorrow to brainstorm. Shoot, we can probably sift through the post from the past few days and find several VERY good questions! :haha:

Just be sure you have the list for either outcome (sorry I even had to say this since I am only thinking positive). :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> It has been bright orange around the edges so to speak yeah haha!
> 
> You know, my hair is ok, i dont like it as such , its the shortest it has been since i was 13 :/ But i wasnt devastated as such , but it had to be done so tbat it can grow bertter :)
> 
> OOoo angel fx for u this cycle! Stick bean stick! xxx

Thanks Tash. If you aren't taking any vits yet, a B Complex is REALLY good for hair and nails. I take a B Complex in the mornings and prenatals at night and my hair grows like mad!


----------



## mommylov

No, totally. Dh and I are preparing for the worse but hoping for the best. Thanks Hun 

Bleach and bright orange, heheh! :) thanks for the smile!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls. Thanks for all the encouraging words!! Angel fx that af doesn't show her ugly face. Amy, I am starting to feel very positive for you. Remember hon, even if the tests do not come back as good as you'd like, remember that you are still getting positives on those hpts. Which could mean there is something masking the hcg results. It is a great sign that your tests are still coming back positive. It is good that you are being cautious hon, don't give up hope and if worst comes to worse, we are all here for you. :hugs::kiss: My husband who is very Scientific and skeptical about things was saying the same thing, a positive is a positive. He also said blood tests are not always exact, thats why when I took some blood tests he was a bit skeptical. Now I guess we just gotta find out why those dang blood tests are being so defiant! Or your hcg is being shy. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Jessica...AF hasn't shown for you either, right? Have you caved and poas?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess! I will def keep everyone up to date on this mystery but I too am really praying. It's been such a rough week but just gotta try and keep the faith. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

If anything, hopefully this will prove to us all that you are for sure not out until af comes. Just gotta pray for a good outcome!

When are you testing?


----------



## aaronswoman79

AFM.. I am 100% sure af is about to show, any minute now. I am not counting this month one bit. Too many crappy things happened. And I really have no symptoms. So on to November. Anyways, my doc told me to wait at least 2 to 3 cycles. I am on my 3rd cycle now. So at least I know I am healed. The only thing that worries me is that I get slight cramping in my uterus throughout the month. It starts around ov time and continues until i get af. Natasha, about your hair ordeal. I am also about to chop mine off. It is so damaged. I have always had curly, frizzy type hair. I hate it. When I was a little girl my hair was so nice. It was long and naturally auburn. Now it is this ashy brown color that I hate. And on top of everything I have a ton of white hair. Started getting it when i was 25. I even have a lot right in the front of my hair. I am just scared to dye it because it is already so damaged.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Hi Jessica...AF hasn't shown for you either, right? Have you caved and poas?

I already did on Wednesday with a frer and it was negative, and that was about 4 days before af was due, so I am sure if I was pregnant a frer would have definitely shown a positive. I am just waiting for af to come, and start fresh this month.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> If anything, hopefully this will prove to us all that you are for sure not out until af comes. Just gotta pray for a good outcome!
> 
> When are you testing?

I am not gonna test Amy. Since I already did on Wednesday, that was with a frer and 4 days before af. I don't have any symptoms. So I am sure I am not. I can almost feel af coming as we speak. Kinda weird almost as if I have af esp or something. lol. Of course if it doesn't come in a few days I might test but I think it just might come late.


----------



## xoxo4angel

They say 3 cycles is optimal, but really uterine cramps are common early in pregnancy too. It's not a NO until you see Aunt Flow! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Yes, not out until af shows! I didn't get my pseudo pos (that's that I'm calling it for now) until the day af was due. I even used an early test too. Until af shows, you are very much still in! :test:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Yes, not out until af shows! I didn't get my pseudo pos (that's that I'm calling it for now) until the day af was due. I even used an early test too. Until af shows, you are very much still in! :test:

I think we all love testing so much we also like to see each other test. It's exciting. lol. But Amy, I don't have many symptoms either. The reason why I don't want to test is because I get this pain in the pit of my chest when I see a negative. I just can't take the disappointment right now. i rather just know I am not pregnant by getting af. Of course, if by some miraculous reason ugly af doesn't show her face in a couple days, then I will test. To tell you girls the truth, I don't event think I oved last month. But who knows.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wouldn't it be cool if we were all testing at the same time, like we all happened to have the same of similar cycles. lol. Imagine that. :laugh2:


----------



## mommylov

I have nearly no symptoms too but there are Soooo many women who are pregnant with healthy lo and have little or no symptoms. I'm not accepting this, unless you say af came you are still in!


----------



## lilesMom

best of luck tmor and tues amy xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura!

And Jess you're right... Just poas myself just now on a cheapy. Nice and dark and pos! One, here's to tomorrow!


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are right Amy. Its has happened with every pregnancy that as soon as hcg starts building up in my blood I get incredible sleepy all of the time ,thats why I don't think I am, but you never know. Good luck with your tests tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if we were all testing at the same time, like we all happened to have the same of similar cycles. lol. Imagine that. :laugh2:

Oh, like how they say when you hang around a group of girls all of your cycles sync up! That would be quite the phenomenon if that happened with us! Influenced via cyberspace! :haha:

I kind of enjoy how there is some staggering for us testing...helps the days go by quickly. I get to watch who is up next and see what could be in store for me! Fx and :dust:

PS I don't blame you for waiting to test...:af:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess, sleep tight!


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura!
> 
> And Jess you're right... Just poas myself just now on a cheapy. Nice and dark and pos! One, here's to tomorrow!

Hurray for the cheapies! Hoping tomorrow goes by quickly and Tuesday morning you get the news we all are praying you get! xoxo


----------



## jen435

Amy praying for wonderful news on tuesday and anwsers! You indeed are pregnant with digi positives! So you just need the doctors to find your LO and confirm this for you and put ease in you and DH mind! Along with OURS!! We are anxiously awaiting to hear good news! Either way we are hear for you sweety! :hugs:

Jessica must agree I had NO symptoms but slight cramps before my bfp and it came late! So your not out in my mind til AF shows her ulgy face.


----------



## mommylov

Jess, the more I think about, I don't even think I had real symptoms until about 6-7 weeks! Every pregnancy is different even your own as you probably already may know so hang tight! Af stay away!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Amy praying for wonderful news on tuesday and anwsers! You indeed are pregnant with digi positives! So you just need the doctors to find your LO and confirm this for you and put ease in you and DH mind! Along with OURS!! We are anxiously awaiting to hear good news! Either way we are hear for you sweety! :hugs:
> 
> Jessica must agree I had NO symptoms but slight cramps before my bfp and it came late! So your not out in my mind til AF shows her ulgy face.

Thanks Jen! I'm really hoping too. With the lines becoming darker and results on the digi coming up pos faster, it's giving me hope. Just hope that I'm not setting myself up for another heartache.


----------



## jen435

amy many prayers have been said for you and LO. I have a good feeling you both will be okay. the best things in life dont come without a fight and im praying your fight is over sweety!

Angel sooo excited to see the outcome this cycle! i want to scream bfp bfp bfp as i can some how magically make it happen for everyone of you.<3

:dust: ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much Jen for your prayers. Love you and hope our lo's are nice and healthy and one day will meet :hugs:


----------



## jen435

that would be amazing!!! we should all plan a Disney world vacation when our babies are old enough (4-5) and have them go on its a small world and dumbo together :)


----------



## mommylov

That would be awesome!! Funny that you said that. Dh and I were just taking about wanting to go there with our kids. He said "I want to go whrn they are old enough to enjoy it and remember, like 4/5" not kidding!


----------



## jen435

:) dh and I say the same! Your pregnant amy this is a sign! Your LO must be shy and healthy. I will believe that til im told otherwise!


----------



## lilesMom

i second jen , amy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I really hope so. We want a healthy baby so bad :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning (and afternoon) ladies! Fx for a week bearing nothing but great news! 

I <3 starting Monday off with talks of a Disney trip! https://www.picgifs.com/graphics/m/mickey-mouse/graphics-mickey-mouse-254074.gif


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Did my morning POAS, ++++++ (Not shocked) so PRAYING I get some good news tomorrow and can stop driving you all mad with my whinning lol

Hope you ladies are having a great morning/afternoon! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

You know better than to think you are whining to us! You have a legit situation and I for one am glad to be of ANY help, guidance or comfort! :friends:


----------



## mommylov

Just for your viewing pleasure... One is from last Tuesday the other is from this morning. Hard to see on the first one but there is a faint pos but should prove my point of it getting darker.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

Darn first one didn't take, here it is.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wow Amy. I really think your story is going to be an inspiration! (I am having trouble with BnB loading...it's sooo slow. I thought it was my internet, but other sites come up without hesitation! Hmmm. :shrug:)


----------



## mommylov

I did too on my phone but on comp seems to be ok. Do you happen to have Verizon if your are using your phone? Maybe thats it?

I soooo hope so. :baby:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!! Hope youre all okay. AMy any news? Seen your positives :D GOOD SIGN :D

Work was terrible as always, and theyve decided to sit a lady next to me who has just got back from maternity leave who has scan pictures and 3d pictures and newborn pictures all over her desk and am sat there like :| Dont cry, dont cry :(

Oh well i cant be sad i guess, cant cahnge whats happened :)

Hope youre all okay xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Tash about the new Mommy beside you :friends: I'm sure her heart would break if she knew your story...please tell me she doesn't know your story and isn't purposefully being insensitive?

Amy I'm on my iPad, home wireless service. Idk what's up because Nordstrom and BananaRepublic loaded up easily...I even placed orders through the in the time it takes to maneuver on here. Hmm...I guess I'll just be slow on here today!


----------



## mommylov

So just got a call from that nurse I had talked to last week and either I mustve missunderstood her or her me because she said that she has never heard of this but heard of the opposite. She was very sweet though and did say that we are going to get to the bottom of it and run more tests.... back to square one as far as feelings go. :sadangel:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Maybe the cyber-squints saw me talk about their server because just now everything is fast! Yay! Now I can continue stalking :haha:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Hey girls!! Hope youre all okay. AMy any news? Seen your positives :D GOOD SIGN :D
> 
> Work was terrible as always, and theyve decided to sit a lady next to me who has just got back from maternity leave who has scan pictures and 3d pictures and newborn pictures all over her desk and am sat there like :| Dont cry, dont cry :(
> 
> Oh well i cant be sad i guess, cant cahnge whats happened :)
> 
> Hope youre all okay xxx

awww.. oh no! I agree with Angel. Since most people dont talk about mc she woudnt think anything but Im sure if she knew, she would just feel so bad. Im so sorry hun :hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> So just got a call from that nurse I had talked to last week and either I mustve missunderstood her or her me because she said that she has never heard of this but heard of the opposite. She was very sweet though and did say that we are going to get to the bottom of it and run more tests.... back to square one as far as feelings go. :sadangel:

Aww Amy. What a roller coaster! At least she said they will figure out what is going on. I remain positive...your HPTs are darker! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, no she doesnt know, bless her, but it made me laugh, she moved all her stuff onto the desk and sat down al day, and it was only at about half four when my manager said, oh i just realised, do u mean her being sat next to you after whats happened? I was like -_- Now u ask me? Why not think like that this morning :S There were four other seats she could have had? When do u test xx

Oh well.. 

Ames so youre not any further yet? Well you are in a way at least u got a doctor who is willing to get to the bottom of it :) When will more tests be done xxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So just got a call from that nurse I had talked to last week and either I mustve missunderstood her or her me because she said that she has never heard of this but heard of the opposite. She was very sweet though and did say that we are going to get to the bottom of it and run more tests.... back to square one as far as feelings go. :sadangel:
> 
> Aww Amy. What a roller coaster! At least she said they will figure out what is going on. I remain positive...your HPTs are darker! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats the only thing that is giving me hope. She said that the syrum test didnt show a pos but that it also didnt show a sign of a molar pregnancy. Dont know if it was just too early. Accoridng to my pregnancy calculator, I am roughly 4w6d today due to my late O so this could be way to early to tell anything.. bad or good. Just wish I could fast forward and enjoy this already.

Tash, I am going in for more bloodwork this afternoon and meeting with the dr tomorrow morning. When I meet with the dr tomorrow morning, they will have my bloodtest results.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I keep forgetting your in different time zone, Oh brilliant so by tomorrow you should have more conclusive results? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Just read about Molar pregancies... :(

Molar Pregnancy

Molar pregnancies are not viable and do not involve an actual embryo, but they cause a positive pregnancy test. Instead of forming the beginnings of a baby, the fertilized egg forms a fast-growing cluster of placenta cells. A molar pregnancy may mimic the early stages of a normal pregnancy, but there is no baby.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hello ladies! Amy I am so glad you are finally doing your labs today! I can't imagine how long the weekend wait was. But tgim! I hope you get great results tomorrow. Amy, the darker poas lines indicate that your pregnancy is progressing, so seems like something is wrong from the lab end of things. For some reason, the tests wouldn't pick up the + like the hpts did? Amy please stop researching all of those negative outcomes (molar pregnancy). I don't want you to be anymore depressed. I know you are just trying to be prepared just in case. But I just don't want you to cause yourself any unwanted grief. I know I would probably doing the same in your position. But, I just don't want to see you anymore down hon. Lets hope and pray that tomorrow you get answers and good ones. ! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel how is the tww going? What cd are you now? When are you planning to test? Tash are you still with evil af, or has it tapered off?


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon, ur blood DIDNT show signs of a molar preg :) take the good news and run with it , xxxxxxxxxxxx docs know hot to spot molar preg too and they seem to think it isnt it. in molar preg u have abnormally high amounts of hcg which u dont chick. xx 
so its not that xxx
fx for good news tomor, it is a weird one, i dont know waht is causing it but have read similar cases on internet with good outcomes xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash, yucky on the insensitivity of ur boss for not realising earlier, i dont think it was meant., people just dont think xxxxxxx :hugs:

hi all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So just got a call from that nurse I had talked to last week and either I mustve missunderstood her or her me because she said that she has never heard of this but heard of the opposite. She was very sweet though and did say that we are going to get to the bottom of it and run more tests.... back to square one as far as feelings go. :sadangel:
> 
> Aww Amy. What a roller coaster! At least she said they will figure out what is going on. I remain positive...your HPTs are darker! :hugs:Click to expand...

exactly, those hpts don't lie!


----------



## jen435

Amy i agree I really dont think this is a molar pregnancy doesnt sound like one at all. Its definately not a chemical and i cant see it being etopic since your hpts are getting darker... This is so confusing and I pray you have all your anwsers tomorrow! 

Natasha sorry for your new co-worker but i must agree she would be sympathetic to you if she knew your story. :hugs: Hopefully this is your cycle! :dust:

Angel 9dpo now right?? or is it 10?? Either way getting closer to testing!! :dust:

Laura how are you feeling?

Jessica how are you today? How is your DD doing? Any sign of AF?? Praying she stays away!!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess! You sound like DH hehehe

Laura and Jen and everyone else.. thank you for the encouraging words... Im really trying hard to rule out any negative thoughts but as time goes on I just think my mind starts to mess with me. I have been googling like mad today trying to find more people in my situation. On a good note, I just started to feel a LITTLE queasy but dont know if its from lunch or something. I havent had much of an appetite but thinking thats because my nerves are all shot. Havent had any more light spotting since last week (That brownish, LIGHT pink gunk..sorry TMI) so thats good too. All in all I would think Im ok but since IM BARELY getting to 5 weeks right its just so hard to tell. Hoping tonights blood sample puts an end to all this in a VERY pos way and we have our healthy LO. My hubby patted my belly last night and said "Stop being so shy" heheh it was so cute. 

How are you all doing? Angel is close to testing!!!! Anyone else???

Love you all!!! :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Jess, Nope AF is still here in full force, thought it had slowed down last night and this morning but then everytime ive been toilet today (TMI) the toilet has been filled red, bright red, and its quite clotty, and i never suffered clots before MC, not one, i mean they are only small ones but its everytime i wipe, so hoping its just cleaning itself out for fresh new lining :)

How are u jess?

Angel when do u test

Jen how are u?

Everyone else?! Lots love and baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

According to Fertility Friend I am 8dpo...I think I'm 9dpo, but I'm not going to argue over a day! As the day has progressed I've started to think I might test on Friday. My sister will probably call me :telephone: on her way home from work (7am) and insist I poas. She can be quite pushy that way. Her lectures have already started, "...if you test Friday, then you can immediately call the Dr and she can draw your labs. If you wait until the weekend then you are stuck until Monday..." 


In the meantime, I wonder...what has my life become?? (Things that make you go, hmmm) I was sooo excited today...DH bought me a Dyson vacuum! :yipee: I have vacuumed EVERYTHING down to my chihuahua (she wasn't happy) :haha: I remember when I had the same reaction to jewels, now look at me! :iron: :laundry: I'm domesticated! :brat: I feel the need to rebel...but secretly I've enjoyed my new vacuum...it goes from the rugs to the hardwood without adjusting anything! Ok, slow down Martha Stewart...Jeez, you'd think I was selling the darn things!

Back to reality. Amy...you have been in my thoughts all day. I am keeping everything crossed for you! One more night :sleep: and by this time tomorrow you will have a better understanding of everything! And your DH, what a darling. Tell LO this is not the time for hide-and-seek...no need to be shy! 

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Natasha. Your AF sounds healthy...I know its hard to believe, but those clots are your lining! Using hot water bottles and/or taking hot baths helps to move things along in there (cold constricts and heat expands beneficial even for AF). It sounds like your body has finally reset itself!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls, I am on cd 32, as weird as that may sound. I just realized that there were 31 days to October, so Af was due to come sometime on Saturday not on Sunday. Now af is screwing with me and deciding to come late. lol. I feel like a hormonal mess, kind of like my af wants to come but is running late. Amy, good luck with the labs hon, praying everything goes good! Jen, hope you are feeling better from the morning sickness, and are able to hold down some food. Angel if I were you I would probably want to wait just a few days on testing, even though you could get a faint positive, I wouldn't want to see you disappointed because you tested too early. But, do what your heart tells you. :) Tash, so sorry about af being so cruel this month! :( I just want her to go away for 9 months is that so much to ask for? Anyways I am thinking about buying my husband some supplements that are suppose to be good for the swimmers, and maybe some stuff for myself. They have this store here called Sprouts that has a lot of good supplements and decent prices. So I am gonna do so Vitamin shopping this week. :hugs: to all!


----------



## mommylov

thank Angel! Hahah you sound pretty domesticated but I feel teh same.. Got excited over a crockpot one year.. oye lol

Off to do my blood test.. FX they get a nice healthy amount of HCG in this one!


----------



## aaronswoman79

fxed and praying for good news Amy! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good luck Amy! Crossing everything...come on HCG!

Jess...thank you for the advice on testing. I know how sad a -ve can be...not only will I listened to my instincts, but my temperature should be a good indicator too! That being said, I am ok regardless of the outcome. I know that God has a baby and a plan for me and don't mind patiently waiting for it! I wonder where your AF is. Can the "feelings" you are having be that of a potential BFP?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and Amy...I am starting to wonder if the Dyson was bought for me because I was saying I wanted to start our cleaning service back up...feels like this vacuum could potentially be hush money. Sneaky sneaky DH! He must have known I wouldn't want anyone playing with my new toy! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

At the lab and the nurse back up I talked to on fri didn't send over the order so luckly I got someone on the phone to send it now. Is that a bad sigh? :(

:rofl: regarding dh and your dyson. Sounds like something my dh would do too lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> At the lab and the nurse back up I talked to on fri didn't send over the order so luckly I got someone on the phone to send it now. Is that a bad sigh? :(
> 
> :rofl: regarding dh and your dyson. Sounds like something my dh would do too lol

No Amy. The nurse forgot. It's like you have to babysit them sometimes, and expect them to forget to put orders in and keep after them. I had these kind of problems during my last pregnancy. 

Anyways Amy. I hope your tests come back with great news. :hugs::flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

It has been 3 months since the miscarriage and nobody can even give me the autopsy results of my baby. I am not even 100% he was a boy, even though we could all visibly see it. They all said he "looked" like a boy. I tried to call yesterday for the umpteenth time, and the nurses said they are not allowed to give that info. Then they said they would have my doctor call me today. I told them, the doctor never bothered to call that I have been through this. Well, the doctor never called, AGAIN. I am getting sick of this.


----------



## jen435

Jess im so sorry your doctor hasnt returned your call. Its seems like so long to no hear the autopsy results. I had mine 3weeks later but they couldnt tell me much. :( I hope your able to find out more. Im sure if you saw his boy parts your LO was a boy. Aww a little boy sounds so amazing right now. I hope AF being a day late is a good sign. If no AF you should poas! Just saying but I understand if you want to wait a little longer. Praying its your month!

Angel okay so 8-9dpo your almost there. You should poas friday morning if you have a cheapie. But only if your okay with doing so too. I know negatives hurt and sometimes seeing af is much easier. :hugs: Praying for your bfp!! 

Anxiously awaiting for two BFPS and amys to be confirmed!! I am at the edge of my seat praying for good news from everyone!!

Natasha goodluck this cycle!! Stay relaxed and try to focus and you and DH only!! I feel so bad that you are around/talk to pregnant or moms all the time.I just hope you can find peace and stay relaxed enough so your body can create a miracle this cycle!!! 

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Amy I have a good OBGYN office and they forget to send scripts to lab also once in a while. It happens sweety!! So glad you got your bloodwork done and ill be here for you tomorrow either way!!! Saying an extra prayer for you tonight!! Your DH is sooo sweet!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen was your scan today? Sorry if I've missed a post about it or mistaken today as the day of your ultrasound. Hope you are feeling better and your appetite has picked up.


----------



## mommylov

Just got home and ate after my blood work. Came upstairs and took two more tests to show dr tomorrow incase it's negative again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jess... So sorry Hun. Grrr stupid dr! Don't they get all this waiting just eats at us?!?! I'm sorry he didn't call. That really makes me mad. Wish I was there to hug you :( are you going to try again in the morning? Insist that they get him to talk to you stat!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks jen! I have been praying like mad today too.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy.I'm going to tell DH to buy stock in First Response tomorrow! Haha! I certainly would take them with you...they are bound to have the urine test strips at their office too...volunteer to pee on one there if you have to. FX Amy. I'm in a quandary about your situation...all signs point to ~~~~>PREGNANT<~~~~ 

We will be with you in spirit! :hugs: and an extra helping of :dust:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm going to tell DH to buy stock in First Response tomorrow! Haha! I certainly would take them with you...they are bound to have the urine test strips at their office too...volunteer to pee on one there if you have to. FX Amy. I'm in a quandary about your situation...all signs point to ~~~~>PREGNANT<~~~~
> 
> We will be with you in spirit! :hugs: and an extra helping of :dust:

I know! I'm getting low on my stock though with all this extra testing I have been having to do. Thank god you told me to get hose cheapies. They have been keeping me going! I only have like 5 of those left and one more cb digi. I'm sure I'm making wondfo, cb, and fr stock go up at this point! :dohh:


----------



## horseypants

amy, praying for you guys


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica what a pain...they spoke with you about 6 weeks ago about the preliminary findings! They should have definite answers for you by now! Can you make an appointment to see your doctor to discuss the results? I know you need closure and they are NOT helping! :telephone: Call call call until you get your answers.


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen just saw a pic of your us today... So cute! Glad your scan went well!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> amy, praying for you guys

Thanks doll. How are you? Did you o yet??


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to tell DH to buy stock in First Response tomorrow! Haha! I certainly would take them with you...they are bound to have the urine test strips at their office too...volunteer to pee on one there if you have to. FX Amy. I'm in a quandary about your situation...all signs point to ~~~~>PREGNANT<~~~~
> 
> We will be with you in spirit! :hugs: and an extra helping of :dust:
> 
> I know! I'm getting low on my stock though with all this extra testing I have been having to do. Thank god you told me to get hose cheapies. They have been keeping me going! I only have like 5 of those left and one more cb digi. I'm sure I'm making wondfo, cb, and fr stock go up at this point! :dohh:Click to expand...

I am so glad the cheapies have been helpful! Hopefully after tomorrow you will NOT be needing them anymore!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to tell DH to buy stock in First Response tomorrow! Haha! I certainly would take them with you...they are bound to have the urine test strips at their office too...volunteer to pee on one there if you have to. FX Amy. I'm in a quandary about your situation...all signs point to ~~~~>PREGNANT<~~~~
> 
> We will be with you in spirit! :hugs: and an extra helping of :dust:
> 
> I know! I'm getting low on my stock though with all this extra testing I have been having to do. Thank god you told me to get hose cheapies. They have been keeping me going! I only have like 5 of those left and one more cb digi. I'm sure I'm making wondfo, cb, and fr stock go up at this point! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I am so glad the cheapies have been helpful! Hopefully after tomorrow you will NOT be needing them anymore!Click to expand...

I sure hope so too! So when are you going to test?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Girls, I am shocked... I just took it an in the evening... Am I seeing right? Is it really a positive? My husband and mom keep reassuring me it is. lol. I am so shocked right now. I am shaking and can barely type.
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-05_17-43-51_817.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Girls, I am shocked... I just took it an in the evening... Am I seeing right? Is it really a positive? My husband and mom keep reassuring me it is. lol. I am so shocked right now. I am shaking and can barely type.

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo:

Congratulations Hun!!!!!

Favorite color?? Lol I gotta change your name color! Soooooo excited!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dance::wohoo: *Congratulations JESSICA!* :wohoo::dance:

:juggle: :baby: :yellow: :crib: :yipee:

And not even with fmu!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So you girls see the + too right? Me, husband, and mom aren't seeings right? I know I'm being very :wacko: right now.


----------



## mommylov

I sure do!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Now I just have to get over the worry that maybe baby didn't implant in the right place, or maybe its a chemical. The paranoia has begun. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am happy, but more terrified. Is this normal?


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Now I just have to get over the worry that maybe baby didn't implant in the wrong place, or maybe its a chemical. The paranoia has begun. :(

Oh no no no! Enjoy this! You don't worry unless you have to and you won't because this is going to be a healthy little bean!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Now I just have to get over the worry that maybe baby didn't implant in the wrong place, or maybe its a chemical. The paranoia has begun. :(
> 
> Oh no no no! Enjoy this! You don't worry unless you have to and you won't because this is going to be a healthy little bean!Click to expand...

Thank you so much Amy. I love all of you and wish we all lived closer!


----------



## mommylov

Me too! Congratulations again Hun!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I see it too! It's nice and dark! I am excited for you and I hope you find the peace you need to enjoy this moment. I certainly understand it can be quite scary...


----------



## jen435

AHHHH!!! I just SCREAMED out loud my dog looked at me like I am NUTS!!! YAY!!! This must be a sign!!! :) :) :) AHHHH!!!!! Jessica!!! I am sooooo soooo happy and excited for you!!!!! AHHHH!!

Angel your next!!! Then Natasha!!! Ahhh i cant stop!!! Im way toooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## jen435

CONGRATULATIONS!!! JESSICA!!!! :) No wonder you where so emotional this week!!! Im soo happy for you!!

Amy take that CB Dig with you to the doctors and pee on it there if they do not have one!! That way you can show em yourself! :) You must be pregnant and I hope that LO shows itself to the world sweety!!! I will definately be thinking of you tomorrow til I know!!!<3


----------



## jen435

Soooo much excitement/worrying on this thread Its like being in line for your favorite ride and its taking forever to get on! Amy with all those positives idk how your not pregnant i just think you where getting tested too early sweety! Jessica your LO is going to be amazing!!! I hope yours isnt a shy one! Angel and Natasha your next!!! I just feel it!!! :) Wooohooo!!!!

:dust: and Tons of PMA for all!!!!<3


----------



## jen435

Sorry there is too much going on that I didnt really want to talk about me... My baby is okay 167bpm. My appt was at 1:50 I was called back but waited in room til 2:25. They forgot to do my scan first!! I reminded them and they said your right idk why.... well the tech spent 1min with me and printed me a pic and kicked me out. I felt very upset. The lady doctor seemed upset the male doctor scheduled me for every two weeks. She was like I dont want to see you back til December. I was like wow okay. I still have a Nov 12 appt but thats for a quad screening. i would not want that girl delivering my baby she did not seem caring or interested in anything with my pregnancy. She didnt even know how far along I was she told me I was 8weeks. Hello I am 10. Anyways done ranting.... Im way to excited for you ladies!!!


----------



## Storked

Guess whose computer has just been set up?!

Jen, go where they will give you TLC! But yay for good heartbeats :D

Jessica, DID I MISS A PREGNANCY ANNOUNCEMENT?

Amy, I just want to say that I have everything crossed for you!

Laura, HI! About to reply back on FB too hehe :)

Horsey, Angel, Natasha....how are all my ladies?!

CD 27 here! I haven't been taking my fertility blend (no clue where the stuff is atm) and no clue when AF is "due" since last cycle was only 26 days. Yeesh. Darn irregularity.


----------



## jen435

Bethany Hi!!! We missed you!!! SOOOO glad your back online!! I just posted you on FB saying we missed you!! Yay!!! So your most likely on your TWW now also!!! Oh am I excited for you and angel now!!! Please let this be both your cycle!!! Natasha's also!!

Bethany elections tomorrow.... Im nervous to see what happens!

:dust: ladies!!! Bethany sooooo happy to have you back!!!! :)


----------



## Storked

Glad to be back Jen! And I am praying so hard this election for Obama. I love our president <3

Yeah just waiting for AF here since I have no clue with irregular cycles...and I don't want to waste a precious test lol. But :dust: for everyone and sticky love for my bump ladies :kiss:


----------



## jen435

thank you bethany!! <3 Maybe irregular will surprise u! Never know! I think amy took enough hpts for everyone! I think her pics are spreading good vibes on this thread and im praying for,good news for her tom! We all are!

Ill be voting but dont want to wake up early to stand in line for two hrs. I guess I have no. my pup goes to vet tom at 315 for shots :( poor kobe. Goo obama!!! Im nervous the election will be fixed in ohio nj ny bc of email votes due to storm damage and ohio bc of votes not being counted due to paperwork issues ..... Just doesnt look good. It looks like he might have florida if so we will be golden or should be. Tomorrow is life changing thats for sure! I need my individual insurance pay a fortune for it but obama made a company give me insurance no matter what is wrong with u and for that I thank him.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> AHHHH!!! I just SCREAMED out loud my dog looked at me like I am NUTS!!! YAY!!! This must be a sign!!! :) :) :) AHHHH!!!!! Jessica!!! I am sooooo soooo happy and excited for you!!!!! AHHHH!!
> 
> Angel your next!!! Then Natasha!!! Ahhh i cant stop!!! Im way toooooooo excited!!!!

Thank u so much Jen. I am still in shock, because last month I had the tooth ache right at ov time, and I didn't think it was possible. Me and hubby barely tried. But the one different thing we used was the pre-seed. I am so glad to see that the baby has a healthy heartbeat and is looking great! I hope your pregnancy is going fantastic. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Guess whose computer has just been set up?!
> 
> Jen, go where they will give you TLC! But yay for good heartbeats :D
> 
> Jessica, DID I MISS A PREGNANCY ANNOUNCEMENT?
> 
> Amy, I just want to say that I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Laura, HI! About to reply back on FB too hehe :)
> 
> Horsey, Angel, Natasha....how are all my ladies?!
> 
> CD 27 here! I haven't been taking my fertility blend (no clue where the stuff is atm) and no clue when AF is "due" since last cycle was only 26 days. Yeesh. Darn irregularity.

yay Bethany you're back!! I just took the test earlier and got the bfp. I was shocked. We have missed you so much hon. Everyday i log on, I always hope to find you on here. So glad you are back. How are things going with your dh? Are you enjoying the new place?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks angel and jess xx

And you Jen, i mean , i dont exactly hate being around pregnant women, i am happy that things are going well and that the dont have to go through what i went through, but i think i dont like it cos its there reminding me all the time that i should be in my final trimester yet im actually only trying to even get pregnant! Im hoping today AF goes, so by the end of this week when opks come i cna start testing and just have fun with dh! Plus im hoping this is our cycle cos our friend moves in to the spare room (babys room) next weekend so that will be the end of fun BD for a while :/ 


JESSICA CONGRTULATIONS!!!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!! YOU DID IT!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!! BIG CUDDLES AND A BIG FAT KISS ON THE CHEEK!! IM actually restraining myself from ju,mping around, i just told DH hope you dont mind haha!!! 

Hope youre all okay?!

Bethany yay youre back! Im fine sweet are u ? xxxxx


----------



## geegirl

Things are finally starting to happen as i finally got a referral for the infertility clinic yesterday after 15months of waiting! WOOOO. currently in my 2 week wait.... again 5 days too go but fully expecting af as per! but as i said things are moving ^_^ x bd xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany!!! You're back...yay! CD27 and last month you only had a 26 day cycle? Hmmm...You're a lot stronger than me to have not tested yet! :haha: Super glad you are back and hope you are adjusted to the new place! 

Yay Geegirl. Fx you get the answers you need at the FS! Hope your tww has been stress free. 

Amy ~ Were you able to sleep last night? Positive thoughts being sent your way! xoxo

Jen ~ Sorry about the scan circumstances. At least you got to see your lo...how rude of that Dr. I would've said something to her about her bedside manner! Some docs and their God-like complexes! 

Laura ~ Hope you are well today! 

Jess ~ Still excited for you! 

Tash ~ Here's to AF leaving and not causing you too many problems! 

Horsey ~ You still waiting to O?

AFM ~ Temp dropped again, but it seems early for a drop due to AF?? I'm going to stalk charts :comp: and read up on temping :book: I remain positive though!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Yay Bethany is back!!!!! Missed you!!
Geegirl, glad things are moving along for you. 
Angel, I did sleep but won't up with knots in my stomach. 
Hugs to everyone!

I am a nervous wreck right now. I have been so nervous that I don't have much of an appetite. I forced myself to eat some salad and two small slices of pizza at lunch but it made me queasy. Then picked up something on the way home and I don't know if I ate too much or what but some of that came up. Now I'm sitting here I'm bed with my nerves shot just wanting to cry because I'm scared about today. I have been picturing the future with my lo and getting so happy but thus morning I'm preparing for bad news. It's just so hard to stay pos when the past 3 months have been the worst of my life let alone this past week. I have been holding my tummy and praying like mad. Appt is at 10 my time and we are 2 hours behind the easy coast so noon your time. Praying ill be able to finally claim this pregnancy and that everything is fine.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy let us know how it goes bab praying for u xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy this is the place to wait out those 2 hours! Do you have to go to work? Is DH with you or meeting you? Want a new Dyson? <~~~hehehe. How to distract you...are you a Broncos fan (Laura and Tash it's American Football)?


----------



## mommylov

I was just re-reading my paperwork from the ER and the dr wrote "Endometrium thick but no sac seen. Might be too early to see but not ruling out Ectopic or miscarriage" this is when he said my quant was at 90 but I had a negative urine and qual test in the er... Oye, these next 2 hours are going to be rough! :wacko::cry:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy this is the place to wait out those 2 hours! Do you have to go to work? Is DH with you or meeting you? Want a new Dyson? <~~~hehehe. How to distract you...are you a Broncos fan (Laura and Tash it's American Football)?

hahah a Dyson!

The Broncos are my second team but I am a #1 niner fan. Figured since they are both in different divisions I figured thats ok hehe. DH is a giants fan... are you an Eagles fan? Youre in PA right?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm in Virginia. My DH is a Vikings fan. I never was interested in football until I met him. Yeah, I guess I was that gf who tried to learn the things he was interested in...turns out football can be fun! I had to commit to a team, as dictated by his buddies, so I chose the Bengals. I've never even been to Cinci! I picked them because #1 I thought Carson Palmer was a hottie (now he is with Raiders) #2 I love the uniform! Reminds me of Frosted Flakes Tony...theyyyy're great!


----------



## xoxo4angel

You can have a second team...well, in my book you can! I cheer for the Vikings, but only because DH's mood is contingent on how they play! 

Did you say if your DH is home or can go with you this morning?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys ive just been catching up, what a lot of catch up. im gonna have to go for a nap soon my body is shutting down on me :) xxxxxxx

amy fx soooo hard for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jessica thats the best news honey , woo hoo :bfp: whoop whoop, congrats
whats ur fave colour for ur name, iim gonna put it in sunny yelllow till u answer me :) xx

bethany welcome back, xxxxxxxx

angel hi sweetie, u have got to be the most patient tww-er i have ever come across, :)
well done on ur patience , praying for good result for u xxxxxxx

jen hurray for good scan , boo for bad treatment xxxxxxxxx
i feel a bit forgotten by my docs too hon, had one scan and then told feck off till 12.5 weeks :) i did my own private one in d middle but yearning for another one. :)
i had pain in my tumy today and had a panicky min and then told myself its prob normal but would love to know for sure xx

tash hi hon, roll on Ov and bd for u xxxxxxxxxxxx

geegirl hurray for u r app, fx for bfp in meantime :) xxx

horsey hi sweetie xxx

hope i havent missed anyone, 
lots o love and dust xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i forgot to say focus on the endometrium is thick and it might be too early to see :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
and throwing up could be a good thing too xx


----------



## mommylov

GIRLS!!!! CALLED THE NURSE.. HCG LEVELS ARE AT LIKE 397 OR SOMETHING!!!! Still scared that the pregnancy could end since my progesterone level is low but they said they are going to get reulst for my progesterone from my blood work from yesterday stat so that they can maybe start me on meds tonight... hopefully this baby is nice and healthy!!! Still waiting to go to the drs to see what she says but atleast it wasnt another negative!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> You can have a second team...well, in my book you can! I cheer for the Vikings, but only because DH's mood is contingent on how they play!
> 
> Did you say if your DH is home or can go with you this morning?

Oh oops, he is coming with me. He rearranged a meeting to make it :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> GIRLS!!!! CALLED THE NURSE.. HCG LEVELS ARE AT LIKE 397 OR SOMETHING!!!! Still scared that the pregnancy could end since my progesterone level is low but they said they are going to get reulst for my progesterone from my blood work from yesterday stat so that they can maybe start me on meds tonight... hopefully this baby is nice and healthy!!! Still waiting to go to the drs to see what she says but atleast it wasnt another negative!

woohooo yey hurray . thank F**k :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
for the mommy and queen of emoticons :)
i thought it was gonna be good but wasnt entirely sure . woohoo xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:headspin: Amy! :headspin: What great numbers! And :yipee: for DH coming too!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Laura! Still not completly out of the woods just yet but hoping that all this confusion was merely because it is early and that the baby is indeed healthy :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :headspin: Amy! :headspin: What great numbers! And :yipee: for DH coming too!

Thanks hun! What a roller coaster! :wacko:


----------



## Storked

Jen, I am worried about the election because I read somewhere that freaking Tagg Romney bought the company that does the voting machines in some of the swing states. It is like, really? How is that even legal?!

Jessica, that is so exciting! Are you going to demand frequent ultrasounds? Oh I am just over the moon for you honey :D
DH is happy- taking me to the beach soon to catch fish for our tank lol. And I love my apartment!
So do you swear by the pre-seed now? :happydance: for you!

Natasha, I have a hard time around people with kids myself and all of my FB friends due around me are just now having their babies and it is hard not to be sad or upset. Don&#8217;t run from those feelings because they will magnify so much as the due date nears :hugs:

Hi to geegirl! :flower:

Angel, I have everything crossed for you honey!

Laura, howdy honey!

Amy, I just knew it when they said your tests were getting darker! WOOHOO ON BABY!

AFM: gotta run guys! Hubby is taking me to the beach but I will catch up when I get back! Love to you all <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

You're going to have to be quite creative naming this LO! We can see the light at the end of the tunnel though... 45 minutes and counting.

This past week in Amy-speak: :cloud9: :happydance: :shrug: :cry: :cry: :shrug: :happydance: :shrug: :cry: :nope: :happydance: and now :shrug:

:yipee: :muaha: :cry:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> You're going to have to be quite creative naming this LO! We can see the light at the end of the tunnel though... 45 minutes and counting.
> 
> This past week in Amy-speak: :cloud9: :happydance: :shrug: :cry: :cry: :shrug: :happydance: :shrug: :cry: :nope: :happydance: and now :shrug:
> 
> :yipee: :muaha: :cry:

Thanks Bethany and enjoy the beach!

Angel, :rofl: That sums it up perfectly!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

amy when u back from doc, hope they put u on something if needs be to sort out progerterone xxxx

i just slept for 2 hrs, went into zombie mode, had to sleep. :)
my tummy is a bit crampy and im hungry sometimes today, not really that sicky, im not liking it


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all!

Amy thats wonderful news!!! Thats brilliant so glad it wasnt more bad news!!!!! Things are looking up!

I second that, you are going to have to be REALLY creative when naming this one lol!!

How are we alllll!?!?!?

Bethany i agree to some extent about not bottling it up, im dreading the due date as it nears :( HOw are u xxx

How are all my girls xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy that is great news!! You more than quadrupled your hcg!! That is a wonderful sign! I am so happy things are turning great for you. Praying that everything goes well. I am starting to get paranoid because the week before I oved I took high dosages of advil for a few days. Now worried I don't have a healthy lining and something bad is going to happen. :( I hope it didn't do any harm. :(


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just got back from the dr and there is good news and not so good news... she said that she was def able to confirm the pregnancy (Both with blood and urine) so that part is good. Bad news is that my progesterone level is really low so she started me on meds just now for the next 8 days so hopefully my levels go up to a normal level. Also, since it is early she doesnt know what to make of everything so she said that she isnt ruling out a healthy pregnancy but also isnt ruling out another mc so time will tell. She has me doing more blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound on friday.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi girls, just got back from the dr and there is good news and not so good news... she said that she was def able to confirm the pregnancy (Both with blood and urine) so that part is good. Bad news is that my progesterone level is really low so she started me on meds just now for the next 8 days so hopefully my levels go up to a normal level. Also, since it is early she doesnt know what to make of everything so she said that she isnt ruling out a healthy pregnancy but also isnt ruling out another mc so time will tell. She has me doing more blood work tomorrow and an ultrasound on friday.

I'm keeping fx for you Amy. So happy the pregnancy was confirmed. I am so glad they listened to you about being pregnant and so happy you were so proactive and followed your gut instinct. I hope the meds bring up your progesterone levels. I am thinking maybe that is why the blood tests were a little wacky for a while, because of the low progesterone levels. Thank goodness they have medicines that can help with that.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames thats brilliant news!!!! Absolutely brilliant i just knew youd be okay! I know you arent out of the woods yet in regards to what the doc said about ruling out a healthy pg or mc, but im very hopeful for you xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

jess how u feeling hun? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Tash & Jess!

Jess, dont stress hun (I know, this coming from the nut job that has been crazy for the past week) but I am really coming to terms with the fact that only so much is in our hands. You can be proactive about getting things checked out and making sure you are doing all that you can but in the end, whatever will be will be. I really need to read this to myself Im sure in the next few days/weeks! We are going to have our ups and downs emotionally and will worry because its only natural but try and enjoy as much of this as you can. I wouldnt worry aboout the advil... I really dont think it affected your lo and there are people out there that do HARD core drugs while pregnant and have healthy babies. Not that advil is hard core but just trying to make you feel better. Sit back and enjoy the ride of your 9 month HEALTHY pregnancy :)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, dont worry just yet hun. Some people stop having sypmtoms around this time and are fine. I woul dmaybe ring the dr though and see if they can get you in just to double check on you and your LO. Praying for you and your bean hun xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im agreeing with Ames Jess, I know of a girl who smoked the whole way through her pregnancy ( and by smoked i mean im surprised she had time to breathe in clean air between her fags) , and i know of a few occasions where she took Cocaine and Ecstasy in early pregnancy , one of the times was before she knew and the other times were when she knew ,And her baby was born healthy, full term and not a thing wrong! Im not condoning what she did AT ALL, but just saying that whats meant to be will be, and you are MEANT to have this lovely healthy LO..

You too Amy, im actually so happy for you! So happy for all you girls :) Just got to get me,Bethany,Angel and horsey's BFPs now :)

Just had my OPKs come through, ( only on CD5 and i peed on one but hey had to satisfy my POAS Addiction ;) ) 

Just had a arguement with DH, think i am a bit touchy this week... ALthough i think i was in the right ( i always am )..Well..Most of the time... He smokes rol up fags and he seems to leave his left over tobacco all over the breakfast bar, and i must wipe it up several times a day, and today i got so mad that instead of scraping it all back into his tobacco tin i just wiped it with a cloth and chucked it, so then he was like fine i wont clean it up from now on i was like :S That wasnt the answer i was looking for :S And now we arent speaking, hes in the kitchen chatting to his friend, and im in living room watching the soaps...

Now he wants me to go with him to his friends later and im like * Why? SO i can sit in silence with you in someone elses home :S * So now we arguing because i wont go out with him... Hmmff.. God damn men and hormones, Dont do no good for eachother lol xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Tash & Jess!
> 
> Jess, dont stress hun (I know, this coming from the nut job that has been crazy for the past week) but I am really coming to terms with the fact that only so much is in our hands. You can be proactive about getting things checked out and making sure you are doing all that you can but in the end, whatever will be will be. I really need to read this to myself Im sure in the next few days/weeks! We are going to have our ups and downs emotionally and will worry because its only natural but try and enjoy as much of this as you can. I wouldnt worry aboout the advil... I really dont think it affected your lo and there are people out there that do HARD core drugs while pregnant and have healthy babies. Not that advil is hard core but just trying to make you feel better. Sit back and enjoy the ride of your 9 month HEALTHY pregnancy :)

Thanks Amy. Maybe I should stop researching on Google. Because I have read about women who took advil while ttc and ending up miscarrying, but others who did and went on to have a healthy baby. I know I can't control what I did before conception, and even the fact that I took 1 800mg advil at the dentist right around time of ov. I just never though we would end up conceiving. I took another frer this morning and right as I peed on it, you know when the window start changing color from the pee, I got a positive that second, didn't even have to wait at all. lol. And the positive line is darker than the other one! I hope that this is a good sign. I want my healthy baby so badly.


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Im agreeing with Ames Jess, I know of a girl who smoked the whole way through her pregnancy ( and by smoked i mean im surprised she had time to breathe in clean air between her fags) , and i know of a few occasions where she took Cocaine and Ecstasy in early pregnancy , one of the times was before she knew and the other times were when she knew ,And her baby was born healthy, full term and not a thing wrong! Im not condoning what she did AT ALL, but just saying that whats meant to be will be, and you are MEANT to have this lovely healthy LO..
> 
> You too Amy, im actually so happy for you! So happy for all you girls :) Just got to get me,Bethany,Angel and horsey's BFPs now :)
> 
> Just had my OPKs come through, ( only on CD5 and i peed on one but hey had to satisfy my POAS Addiction ;) )
> 
> Just had a arguement with DH, think i am a bit touchy this week... ALthough i think i was in the right ( i always am )..Well..Most of the time... He smokes rol up fags and he seems to leave his left over tobacco all over the breakfast bar, and i must wipe it up several times a day, and today i got so mad that instead of scraping it all back into his tobacco tin i just wiped it with a cloth and chucked it, so then he was like fine i wont clean it up from now on i was like :S That wasnt the answer i was looking for :S And now we arent speaking, hes in the kitchen chatting to his friend, and im in living room watching the soaps...
> 
> Now he wants me to go with him to his friends later and im like * Why? SO i can sit in silence with you in someone elses home :S * So now we arguing because i wont go out with him... Hmmff.. God damn men and hormones, Dont do no good for eachother lol xxxx

Natasha, men truly are hard to understand. I don't understand a lot of things about my dh yet. They can act like defiant little babies. lol. You how when the toddlers go through the terrible 2's, it's like men get like that sometimes. Don't get it. I hope you too work things out today, so that you are no longer mad at him. Who usually breaks the silence when both of you are not on speaking terms?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Its always him who breaks the silence, i would keep on going.. But when i think about it really, I actually break the silence because, after an hour or two he must realise what hes said etc, and tries to make me laugh to break the ice, and i just give in and think of TTC and end up forgetting about it, but then i think that im being walked all over by forgetting everything, and he seems to want to wind me up more when he knows AF is here and how touchy i am everytime shes here since the MC :(((( xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Its always him who breaks the silence, i would keep on going.. But when i think about it really, I actually break the silence because, after an hour or two he must realise what hes said etc, and tries to make me laugh to break the ice, and i just give in and think of TTC and end up forgetting about it, but then i think that im being walked all over by forgetting everything, and he seems to want to wind me up more when he knows AF is here and how touchy i am everytime shes here since the MC :(((( xxx

I am sorry Natasha. I know how hormonal we can get. It really sucks. I am a hormonal mess right now. I hate to say this, and I wish I didn't feel like this but instead of feeling overjoyed that I am pregnant, I feel depressed still and terrified. Of course I wish I was very happy and I don't want to feel like this but I am thinking I have some serious hormonal issues going on, because I was feeling like this before bfp.


----------



## horseypants

amy, WOW, so happy for you!

and ladies, yes, the men r terrible and these hormones are the only thing worse! mine's made up his mind to vote for the bad guy today in the US elections. i'd ask for a divorce but we're not yet married. and also i woke up with ewcm this morning after a raunchy sex dream, so i made a :sex: appointment for this evening with DF and it's all i can do to behave and get mine lol ...i've been throwing fits just about every morning and night


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Tash & Jess!
> 
> Jess, dont stress hun (I know, this coming from the nut job that has been crazy for the past week) but I am really coming to terms with the fact that only so much is in our hands. You can be proactive about getting things checked out and making sure you are doing all that you can but in the end, whatever will be will be. I really need to read this to myself Im sure in the next few days/weeks! We are going to have our ups and downs emotionally and will worry because its only natural but try and enjoy as much of this as you can. I wouldnt worry aboout the advil... I really dont think it affected your lo and there are people out there that do HARD core drugs while pregnant and have healthy babies. Not that advil is hard core but just trying to make you feel better. Sit back and enjoy the ride of your 9 month HEALTHY pregnancy :)
> 
> Thanks Amy. Maybe I should stop researching on Google. Because I have read about women who took advil while ttc and ending up miscarrying, but others who did and went on to have a healthy baby. I know I can't control what I did before conception, and even the fact that I took 1 800mg advil at the dentist right around time of ov. I just never though we would end up conceiving. I took another frer this morning and right as I peed on it, you know when the window start changing color from the pee, I got a positive that second, didn't even have to wait at all. lol. And the positive line is darker than the other one! I hope that this is a good sign. I want my healthy baby so badly.Click to expand...

"DR Google" has been both my saving grace and worse enemy... stay away from there for now. To be honest, I feel like I got more clarity here than anywhere else. If it werent for you girls, I wouldnt have known about a lot of the thigs I know about now so hope that gives you some comfort. We will all make it through this one way or another! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aww tash and Horsey.. men can be really annoying sometimes. As great as my hubby is, he has his moments for sure as well. I honestly think they have a time of the month too... no joke. Since we actually go througha mentral sycle and ovulating and chiild birth, I feel like ours is legit and thiers is bogus but none the less I do feel it still exists. Come on here and we will pick you up! heheh As for staying good for bd....:rofl: I would be too! hahah


----------



## mommylov

oH on another note... dh and I made a vow that we BOTH wont vote this time... we are both on op ends so we would just counter eachother out so no need!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> oH on another note... dh and I made a vow that we BOTH wont vote this time... we are both on op ends so we would just counter eachother out so no need!

Neither did dh and I. We actually both don't like Obama or Romney (have done countless hours of research), so in our minds we knew we couldn't vote for either man. I have plenty or reasons to not like them. But don't want to get into that on here. lol. I have a strong political opinion, but as for now I have many other things to worry about. That is why I don't really comment when everyone on here talks about politics, because since I have an opposite opinion than most of you I don't want this forum to turn into a debate. I respect all of your political opinions. I could list tons of reasons why I believe we are in deep sh*t in my opinion with either man, but I am not here to convince anybody to change their opinions. One thing I will tell you what I have learned these past years, in my opinion it doesn't matter if the candidate is a dem or repub, I know plenty of lies come from either party. That is partly why I have kinda lost faith in a lot of politicians, and then all these smear adds. lol. This is the first time since age 18 that I am not voting.


----------



## mommylov

dh said the same thing... I hear ya. I dont like to get into it too.. I dont know if you remember but one of my coworkers was in my face about it and I told her to stop.. wasnt even tryin gto debate or talk about it but she wouldnt let up.

Speaking of her... Guess who is back to her old ways? :muaha: Her great attitude post vacation didnt last very long. Im going to try and not let it get to me though esp given the circumstances. Need to be ZEN! Colleguezilla will NOT affect this pregnancy! :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ :happydance: for a quick +ve today! It might be hard to believe, but you are so totally preggers! The bit of ibuprofen you took was not enough to cause any damage...your lo was still at the cellular level, so no harm done! As for politics, well I like how you said, "I don't want this forum to turn into a debate." 

Amy ~ Glad they confirmed pregnancy. Let's watch those numbers rise! Grow LO Grow! The progesterone should fix you right up! And counteractive votes <~~~:haha: Fair enough!

Tash and Horsey ~ I love a good argument with my DH, he rarely argues with me, so these moments are few and far between. For some reason AFTER we get all peeved at each other, I get a :bunny: feeling! :haha: Yep...ba bam chicka wow wow! He is my Optimus Prime! 

Bethany ~ Hope the beach was lovely! Ours is too :cold: and windy. That Nor'Easter is coming in.

Laura ~ Sleepy is good! In fact that 2 hour nap is REALLY GOOD! I'm sure LO is busy growing away in there!

Jen ~ Hope you are keeping warm! 

and :hi: to anyone I may have missed! :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> dh said the same thing... I hear ya. I dont like to get into it too.. I dont know if you remember but one of my coworkers was in my face about it and I told her to stop.. wasnt even tryin gto debate or talk about it but she wouldnt let up.
> 
> Speaking of her... Guess who is back to her old ways? :muaha: Her great attitude post vacation didnt last very long. Im going to try and not let it get to me though esp given the circumstances. Need to be ZEN! Colleguezilla will NOT affect this pregnancy! :thumbup:

Oh no Amy!! Stay away from Colleguezilla, do not let her affect you in any way. Have you announced your pregnancy at work yet or to other family members? The only ones who know is my hubby, mom, and daughters (right when I tested and saw the positive I had a mental breakdown in front of my daughters.. I really couldn't control it I had been holding in so much anxiety, stress, and so many other emotions for the past 3 months) My 6 year old automatically said, "You're pregnant mommy?" lol. She is a smart one!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> dh said the same thing... I hear ya. I dont like to get into it too.. I dont know if you remember but one of my coworkers was in my face about it and I told her to stop.. wasnt even tryin gto debate or talk about it but she wouldnt let up.
> 
> Speaking of her... Guess who is back to her old ways? :muaha: Her great attitude post vacation didnt last very long. Im going to try and not let it get to me though esp given the circumstances. Need to be ZEN! Colleguezilla will NOT affect this pregnancy! :thumbup:

Luckily dh and I see eye to eye on politics. I turned him to my way. lol. j/k. Actually we like watching documentaries and researching together, so we basically end up agreeing about politics. But there are other things of course we don't see eye to eye on. That's why they say couples compliment each other, not just by what we have in common, but with out differences. Wouldn't it be boring if a couple agreed on every single thing and never had a difference of opinion about anything? A lot of interesting conversations come from having a different opinion, and it doesn't even have to turn into a debate or argument, if anything to teach each other a little bit about our beliefs and why we believe in what we believe. That is too bad that your work Colleague can't respect that not everybody is going to agree with her.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy and angel. xxxxxxxxxx
i feel better after my relaxy class :)
hi to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jess ~ :happydance: for a quick +ve today! It might be hard to believe, but you are so totally preggers! The bit of ibuprofen you took was not enough to cause any damage...your lo was still at the cellular level, so no harm done! As for politics, well I like how you said, "I don't want this forum to turn into a debate."
> 
> Amy ~ Glad they confirmed pregnancy. Let's watch those numbers rise! Grow LO Grow! The progesterone should fix you right up! And counteractive votes <~~~:haha: Fair enough!
> 
> Tash and Horsey ~ I love a good argument with my DH, he rarely argues with me, so these moments are few and far between. For some reason AFTER we get all peeved at each other, I get a :bunny: feeling! :haha: Yep...ba bam chicka wow wow! He is my Optimus Prime!
> 
> Bethany ~ Hope the beach was lovely! Ours is too :cold: and windy. That Nor'Easter is coming in.
> 
> Laura ~ Sleepy is good! In fact that 2 hour nap is REALLY GOOD! I'm sure LO is busy growing away in there!
> 
> Jen ~ Hope you are keeping warm!
> 
> and :hi: to anyone I may have missed! :dust:

Thanks Angel. I was also reading that if I didn't have a healthy lining the baby wouldn't have been able to implant. I hope everything is good. :) The thing I didn't mention on here is that I was having quite a few symptoms for a few days before I got the positive, but I though I was just going crazy. The first weird thing that happened is I pulled out the digital ov predictor that I bought at the beginning of my cycle. I remember when I first used it on cd 13 I got no smiley face, then on cd 14 I got the smiley face ( I was thinking this can't be, that soon after only using it twice?) Then 4 hours later no more happy face (this was the last recorded use until cd 26). So I figured I only caught the end of my surge and I lost my chance for this month. But we still bded that night with my horrible toothache and everything. Then we bded the next night cd 15, skipped cd 16 and then bded on cd 17. One of these night was the magically night. hehe. 

This is where it gets weird. I was curious last Tuesday, which was cd 26, even though I knew I could no longer us the clearblue ov predictor for the month, I used it anyways and I got smiley face. But I bought a frer and took it that day and the next day and got 2 negatives. I started thinking, was is possible that the opk, being digital, had my last testing recording when the surge already went down and when I took it for the heck of it on cd 26, last Tuesday, it detected an increase in hcg rather than lh hormone and it showed the smiley face because of it? Anyways after I got the frer negative on cd 27, like clockwork all of the symptoms started, and I kept denying them, even on here because I was in denial of everything. I was so sure that I wasn't pregnant that I was ignoring everything because I didn't want to keep my hopes up. 

A few things that have happened that I know happen with each pregnancy, sensitive nipples (not quite hurting but just sensitive), increase in peeing, like if we go out and I don't use the restroom I literally have to run to the bathroom when I get home, usually only happens when I am pregnant. Horrible reflux, which I have read is the increase in hormones, and the one key thing that happened. Two nights ago when I was brushing my teeth my gums started bleeding, and this is very unusual because I floss after everything I eat, at least 3 times a day and my gums never bleed, that was the one that made me very suspicious. And I realized it was the increased blood flow. Since this is my 4th pregnancy (praying this one lasts until the end) I am very in tune with my body. So I hope listing these symptoms help all of you, especially when you think you might be pregnant. I ignored mine because I just didn't want to keep my hopes up and get crushed.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> thanks amy and angel. xxxxxxxxxx
> i feel better after my relaxy class :)
> hi to all xx

So glad you feel better Laura! Pregnancy has a lot of ups and downs, doesn't it? With all the hormones and body changes. I hope you found the peace you needed after your class. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon, congrats again x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for sharing Jess!

Amy ~ The Return of Colleaguezilla. :argh:

Laura ~ :cloud9: Well, fx you are close to it! 

I would really like to go on to bed (it's 5:30p) to see what my temps are like tomorrow, but I kind of what to see what Virginia does. Hope my vote counts...darn Electoral College! 

:dust: and :hugs: and warm wishes for all of you ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel head ot bed , results of election wil be there when u wake up :) xx
there is a part of my class where we send healing to whoever we want , i always send to ye too xxxxxx
i lit a candle on monday for ye all too at my local grotto (its near my doc i go every mon) , i lit a speacial one for amy this week too xxxxxxxxxxx 

heres to bfps all round xxxxx
bethany i think ur testing wil go well, fx for u xxxxxxx
fx for all of course , just singling bethany out cos she is so close :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Laura. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura glad you feeling better and more relaxed :)
Amy, im really happy for you, *Big Cuddle*
Jess you too, so excited for you, and now it begins lol!!
Bethany when do you test?? 
Jen how are you?
Horsey whats new?
Angel, HAHA optimus prime lool BOW CHICKA WOW WOWWWWWWW


Ive just done a huge tidy up of the bedroom ready for the arrival of my flat packed wardrobes tomorrow.. Actually sick of having a floordrobe now, im more than ready for these cupboards lol! 

Lots love xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

You all are not going to believe this. I just got the Autopsy results of my baby. I was 18.5 weeks along, but guess what? The baby only measured at 13 weeks (so I guess that would be 15 weeks pregnant for me) The baby had stopped growing for 3.5 weeks, but was still alive to the end. They said that ears looked abnormal small and so did the features, but they tested for all of the trisomys and they all came back normal. They said the baby had no chromosomal problems, that the baby probably appeared like that because the baby stopped growing so long ago, the the ears barely formed, and the body was swollen due to slow demise. So do you all wanna know the shocker here? My baby BOY was actually a baby GIRL. Apparently she still had very primitive genitalia, and had something called the genital tubercle that is something all fetus's have on ultrasound until the female fetus would have been older. They both have a protrusion. So it is called a genital tubercle. I am shocked, depressed and feel like I am going crazy. I have been call HER a HIM for the last 3 months. I have been mourning the loss of a BOY when all along it was a little girl!!!! I am not feeling very good right now. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awww Jess :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! :hugs: glad you are doing better.

Jess big hugs hun. Thus pregnancy is going to be great!

Angel, I know I felt like saying "oh heeeeeeck no. You are not getting the best of me this time!"

I'm still scared to death for tomorrow's blood test. Hoping Thursdays results are good and Fridays us goes well. Even though my levels were there and in on meds for progesterone now, still fear the worse. I want this baby so bad and I want him to be healthy. :( praying for us all! Xxx


----------



## Storked

Catching up!

Laura, everything will be ok :hugs:

Amy, I hope that the progesterone helps but :cry: that they couldn&#8217;t tell you how things are going yet. I am rooting for you!
Oh no your hubby is also your political opposite? Mine too!

Jessica, oh honey it is going to be okay :hugs: I am so sorry that you didn&#8217;t have any answers as to why your sweet baby quit growing. Don&#8217;t feel bad for thinking your LO was a boy because your DH thought it was a boy too. I don&#8217;t think your angel was saddened by that and is probably happy to know that in that sense you know it was her all along and will mourn for her. It will be okay. I love you honey.

Natasha, I am being a total bear to my DH too. Dang messy men :D

Horsey, NOOOO to partner voting for the bad guy! Gosh if you didn&#8217;t need the sperm I would tell you to beat him. My husband wasn&#8217;t able to get to where he needed to be to vote so I can gloat about how our votes didn&#8217;t cancel out each other :dust:

Angel, how are you doing? :D

Jen, where are you?

AFM: I am tired. We cought some cute fish, saw some freaky huge crabs in tide pools and now I am freshly showered and finally getting around to chopping and freezing veggies.
I am so PMSing though. My back hurts and my husband is annoying to me.
I kind of want to go to the doctor for some help. Could I get checked out by a regular doctor? I need to be treated for a UTI anyways. I became pregnant the moment I first tried but since the loss, nothing. It kills me to know that I was due on the 15th and I will be empty :(


----------



## mommylov

:( Bethany... You have had so much going on. Ups and downs with dh finding out about the new job and new apt and moving and on top of all that mc and ttc. You're bound to feel the way you do right now. Now that you are in your new place, maybe getting with the dr to see what you can do to increase your chances might not be s bad idea? Although, just want to put out there that I got snippy this evening and I'm pregnant.... Just saying it may not be pms ;) :hug:


----------



## Storked

Yeah I do want to talk to a doctor. Just seems so wrong when it wasn't this hard before.

Hehe I would love to hope for pregnancy hormones but I am starting to feel crampy too. Typical AF signs. Argh.

Everything is crossed for you <3


----------



## mommylov

Awww like we told Jess, it ain't over until af shows! Hugs hun and thanks for the prayers. Praying for you too! 

They just announced Obama is re-elected. So much for being zen.. I'm sure colleguezilla will be in a mood. She already posted on fb. Sigh. Why can't people just accept that everyone is entitled to thier opinion and we are all one nation and all humans. I really just want this all to be over already. Did I tell you girls that she doesn't live with her husband? He lives in Cali and safe lives here in a house with her two daughters. She told me its because he makes good money there and she didn't want to live there so thus works for them. I thought cool and didn't think anything if it but dh thought it was weird. I was trying not to judge but now I think I understand why she is the way she is. It's because she lives with her children and does and says whatever she wants at home. Lack of some kind of social skill is what I'm thinking. Ok sorry, went on a little rant there.


----------



## mommylov

What cd are you Bethany?


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you for sharing Jess!
> 
> Amy ~ The Return of Colleaguezilla. :argh:
> 
> Laura ~ :cloud9: Well, fx you are close to it!
> 
> I would really like to go on to bed (it's 5:30p) to see what my temps are like tomorrow, but I kind of what to see what Virginia does. Hope my vote counts...darn Electoral College!
> 
> :dust: and :hugs: and warm wishes for all of you ladies!

Exactly!!!! Sigh


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Awww like we told Jess, it ain't over until af shows! Hugs hun and thanks for the prayers. Praying for you too!
> 
> They just announced Obama is re-elected. So much for being zen.. I'm sure colleguezilla will be in a mood. She already posted on fb. Sigh. Why can't people just accept that everyone is entitled to thier opinion and we are all one nation and all humans. I really just want this all to be over already. Did I tell you girls that she doesn't live with her husband? He lives in Cali and safe lives here in a house with her two daughters. She told me its because he makes good money there and she didn't want to live there so thus works for them. I thought cool and didn't think anything if it but dh thought it was weird. I was trying not to judge but now I think I understand why she is the way she is. It's because she lives with her children and does and says whatever she wants at home. Lack of some kind of social skill is what I'm thinking. Ok sorry, went on a little rant there.

Why would Obama's reelection make her in a mood? This lady is seriously pissing me off!! Tell her I said to leave you the heck alone!! This is coming from Jessica tell her. j/k. I wish it were that easy! I know if you go and tell her that all hell is going to break loose. I know you are super sweet Amy, but is there any way you can give her the cold shoulder? I give you credit for being able to put up with her, but you don't need her sh*t right now, seriously.


----------



## mommylov

I know! I have my beliefs about a lit of things but I judge no one on thier beliefs. She claims the same but obviously not. I married someone on the opposite end of the political pole and I'm madly in love with him and carting his child. I agree, she shouldn't let something like this get her in a mood but she does with stupid crap like this all the time. So annoying. I'll tell her that you better watch out, my girls have my back and won't let you bully me! Lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Catching up!
> 
> Laura, everything will be ok :hugs:
> 
> Amy, I hope that the progesterone helps but :cry: that they couldnt tell you how things are going yet. I am rooting for you!
> Oh no your hubby is also your political opposite? Mine too!
> 
> Jessica, oh honey it is going to be okay :hugs: I am so sorry that you didnt have any answers as to why your sweet baby quit growing. Dont feel bad for thinking your LO was a boy because your DH thought it was a boy too. I dont think your angel was saddened by that and is probably happy to know that in that sense you know it was her all along and will mourn for her. It will be okay. I love you honey.
> 
> Natasha, I am being a total bear to my DH too. Dang messy men :D
> 
> Horsey, NOOOO to partner voting for the bad guy! Gosh if you didnt need the sperm I would tell you to beat him. My husband wasnt able to get to where he needed to be to vote so I can gloat about how our votes didnt cancel out each other :dust:
> 
> Angel, how are you doing? :D
> 
> Jen, where are you?
> 
> AFM: I am tired. We cought some cute fish, saw some freaky huge crabs in tide pools and now I am freshly showered and finally getting around to chopping and freezing veggies.
> I am so PMSing though. My back hurts and my husband is annoying to me.
> I kind of want to go to the doctor for some help. Could I get checked out by a regular doctor? I need to be treated for a UTI anyways. I became pregnant the moment I first tried but since the loss, nothing. It kills me to know that I was due on the 15th and I will be empty :(

Bethany, all I can tell you is that sometimes things happen when you least expect it. Maybe when you least suspect that you are pregnant it will happen. I know this ttc is so stressful. I really was about to give up, and I didn't do it for long (and who knows maybe I will be back in the ttc again :( ). But my husband was being a serious pain in ass about it. Most of my stress revolved around him acting like a child about everything. There were times when he knew it was important for us to bd and I would find him in the bed asleep, and he always made me initiate everything, its like he took advantage of my need to be pregnant. Maybe I am wrong about his intentions, but that is what I feel like. I am so sorry you are struggling. Gosh Bethany, I wish I could just give you a big hug right now. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I know! I have my beliefs about a lit of things but I judge no one on thier beliefs. She claims the same but obviously not. I married someone on the opposite end of the political pole and I'm madly in love with him and carting his child. I agree, she shouldn't let something like this get her in a mood but she does with stupid crap like this all the time. So annoying. I'll tell her that you better watch out, my girls have my back and won't let you bully me! Lol

Yeah, tell her your gonna get your ttc and prego gang to come and back you up! lol. You don't wanna mess with us, we got some serious hormones over here!


----------



## mommylov

Lol. She is still posting away on fb. I posted "trying to stay zen through all this political bs and fb war" and she posted right after "what's wrong with this country". I just want to be like "maybe you should leave" lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, CD 28 here. Ugh.
As for the evil colleague&#8230;getting those hate posts on my FB feed too. What the heck, if Mittens had won I wouldn&#8217;t have lost my sh*t on FB and started calling our nation stupid. GAH!

Jessica, right on about the cold shoulder!
As for the other&#8230;it just isn&#8217;t happening, whether I expect it or not. And I don&#8217;t think it is stress anymore I just really think that something is wrong :-/ This long after my loss and I am not even regular yet.
Btw, don&#8217;t think you are wrong in how you feel re: husband taking advantage. He may not have been fully conscious of how he was acting but he was acting out :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I know! I have my beliefs about a lit of things but I judge no one on thier beliefs. She claims the same but obviously not. I married someone on the opposite end of the political pole and I'm madly in love with him and carting his child. I agree, she shouldn't let something like this get her in a mood but she does with stupid crap like this all the time. So annoying. I'll tell her that you better watch out, my girls have my back and won't let you bully me! Lol

Correct me if I am wrong but she sounds a bit intolerant and close minded. How do you and your husband work out the whole different political opinion, do you ever get into arguments, or not really talk about it? Or does is not really play a huge role in your lives anyways. Plenty of couples share different political opinions, different religions or religious denominations.. etc. I date a Muslim, Mormon, Baptist, and who knows what else. lol. heck I have gone through religion changes too. Born Catholic and became Christian. This lady has to understand that this world revolves around diversity, and know matter how much she doesn't like it, she has to learn to suck it up and respect other people.


----------



## mommylov

I know me either!!!! It is what it is. I really don't want to deal with her tomorrow.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I know! I have my beliefs about a lit of things but I judge no one on thier beliefs. She claims the same but obviously not. I married someone on the opposite end of the political pole and I'm madly in love with him and carting his child. I agree, she shouldn't let something like this get her in a mood but she does with stupid crap like this all the time. So annoying. I'll tell her that you better watch out, my girls have my back and won't let you bully me! Lol
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but she sounds a bit intolerant and close minded. How do you and your husband work out the whole different political opinion, do you ever get into arguments, or not really talk about it? Or does is not really play a huge role in your lives anyways. Plenty of couples share different political opinions, different religions or religious denominations.. etc. I date a Muslim, Mormon, Baptist, and who knows what else. lol. heck I have gone through religion changes too. Born Catholic and became Christian. This lady has to understand that this world revolves around diversity, and know matter how much she doesn't like it, she has to learn to suck it up and respect other people.Click to expand...

I think she thinks this is kitty's world and we all just live in it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Lol. She is still posting away on fb. I posted "trying to stay zen through all this political bs and fb war" and she posted right after "what's wrong with this country". I just want to be like "maybe you should leave" lol

Yes Amy, I think like you about politics. It is so important we respect the views of others. She just categorized the country as something is wrong with it. I don't like Obama, but he won, I can't change it. I really don't like Romney either. I don't trust any of them. I am just glad all of this is over. The smear adds were just so annoying. I just said screw it this election. I didn't want to vote for either, and didn't believe in what either say, so I didn't even care about who won. Left right left right.. there is too much division and arguments over politics. This colleague of yours is part of the reason why I hate political discussions. A lot of my family are complete political opposites and we can get along. But I have these cousins, who don't agree with us politically. And they can be out right mean rude and judgmental. So, I haven't seen them in 3 years because of it. I refuse to let them insult and be rude. I wish you could find a way to get really far away from this lady.


----------



## Storked

The most annoying part of Romney is that he is LDS and I can't even avoid politics at church. He is not a prophecy. Ick.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> I know! I have my beliefs about a lit of things but I judge no one on thier beliefs. She claims the same but obviously not. I married someone on the opposite end of the political pole and I'm madly in love with him and carting his child. I agree, she shouldn't let something like this get her in a mood but she does with stupid crap like this all the time. So annoying. I'll tell her that you better watch out, my girls have my back and won't let you bully me! Lol
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but she sounds a bit intolerant and close minded. How do you and your husband work out the whole different political opinion, do you ever get into arguments, or not really talk about it? Or does is not really play a huge role in your lives anyways. Plenty of couples share different political opinions, different religions or religious denominations.. etc. I date a Muslim, Mormon, Baptist, and who knows what else. lol. heck I have gone through religion changes too. Born Catholic and became Christian. This lady has to understand that this world revolves around diversity, and know matter how much she doesn't like it, she has to learn to suck it up and respect other people.Click to expand...
> 
> I think she thinks this is kitty's world and we all just live in it!Click to expand...

Does she know your expecting? Because if she does and shes causing you anguish, there is something seriously wrong with her. Can you move away from her or something while at work? Is there any escape from the Colleaguezilla??


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> The most annoying part of Romney is that he is LDS and I can't even avoid politics at church. He is not a prophecy. Ick.

People think he is a prophecy? Mitt Romney?


----------



## mommylov

Me too hun! I wish I could too. Oh we'll in time I'm sure she will get over it.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> The most annoying part of Romney is that he is LDS and I can't even avoid politics at church. He is not a prophecy. Ick.
> 
> People think he is a prophecy? Mitt Romney?Click to expand...

YES they do. They think he is fulfilling prophecy- I have seen so many variations of this on LDS friends FB statuses. It makes me sick.


----------



## mommylov

Oh boy


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> The most annoying part of Romney is that he is LDS and I can't even avoid politics at church. He is not a prophecy. Ick.
> 
> People think he is a prophecy? Mitt Romney?Click to expand...
> 
> YES they do. They think he is fulfilling prophecy- I have seen so many variations of this on LDS friends FB statuses. It makes me sick.Click to expand...

My husband actually told me about this, but I didn't believe it. Now that is scary.


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Oh boy

I know. Politics and religion should never mix.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oh boy
> 
> I know. Politics and religion should never mix.Click to expand...

So let me ask you this? You don't think Romney thinks he would have been fulfilling prophecy, do you? Romney strikes me as a man very disconnected from the American people, my husband calls him a suit, hes just a business man, and he seems like a very cold person. That's at least the impression that I get from him.


----------



## Storked

I honestly am not sure what Romney stands for. I know he proclaims to be a faithful Mormon but he sure lies a lot (all the flip flopping). If he has enough people around him who believe that he is fulfilling prophecy...he may buy into it too. :-/
I don't mix religion and politics.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany big hugs for you hun re due date :( Im dreading mine too :( Hope youre okay xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning all...Im tired,groggy,bloated,more tired,pmsing....Not a good start to the day, and i said to DH that when i get home from work tonight im going to sit down and do nothing because iven ot stopped all week..His reply? Well you dont do anything...
I was like okay, because i dont go to work for 9 hours and then come home and put loads of washing in, then i dont clean up your tobacco rolling counter (breakfast bar) and then i dont do all of the pots and clean the kitchen including the floor, then i dont go upstairs and do the bathroom and make sure there are clean towels for when you shower, then i dont clean the living room and wipe all the leather settees down, then i dont wait for u to cme home, make a mess of the breakfast counter again, to tidy it up again, then i dont sort the washing out and hang it on the clothes horse and continue to put another load in... Youre right DH i dont do anything at night time :/

Grrrrrr im so stressed this month... Cant even deal with it lol.. Rant over girls sorry about that lol

Hope youre all okay and having a good night/day/afternoon wherever u are hehe, im just getting ready to go to work, ahh, why cant i win the lottery ay lol

xxxxx Love to u all xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Started bleeding this morning girls. I think I'm mc again only naturally this time. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Started bleeding this morning girls. I think I'm mc again only naturally this time. :(

Oh no Amy! Are you bleeding bleeding? Because some spotting can be normal...the progesterone needs to kick in. You going this morning for labs?


----------



## mommylov

ya it was bleeding not spotting.. I mean I saw it when I got up and it wasnt all over me or anything but def there when I wiped (Even showed dh :oops:). Then took a shower and it looked like it stopped but I dont know. My heart is just broken. I called my nurse this morning and so Im waiting for her to get in the office and call me back. She doesnt get in for another hour. I was going to do labs tonight but I was maybe thinking she would want me to go earlier and get the results asap.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmmm. I think it'd be best if they saw you sooner...are you doing suppositories or injections of the progesterone? I'm anxious for you this morning and fx the nurse calls you back very soon. Meanwhile, do you plan to go in to work?

:hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS I skimmed over the political convo...You can simply put Colleaguezilla in her place by either professing which candidate you would have voted for, or tell her -no offense, but I'm done talking about the election and/or the candidates. Or tell her a combo of both. Good luck with her! :ignore:

Tash. Sounds like you need one of Laura's relaxing classes! :haha: Fx today is a tad less stressful!


----------



## mommylov

Already at work :( I am using the gel suppositories. I am now reading that some women have this problem.. I thought that bleeding like this esp this early on was not a good thing? 

As for my co-worker, she doesnt understand "STOP!". I told her that the last time.. I said "Im not a big political person and Im not looking to debate" and she said oh me too. YA RIGHT! She doesnt know when to stop period.

She is the least of my concerns right now though, esp with this bleeding issue.


----------



## xoxo4angel

She best watch out...your hormones are being held hostage by a LO! Speaking of LO, some bleeding can be normal, it's still best to consult a Dr about it though (especially if its red). Why does this have to be so difficult for you! :sigh:


----------



## mommylov

its def red... like clear and red of that makes sense. Not a ton of solid bright red but def red. I only have light period like cramping but she told me that is normal with pregnancy. Im really thinking I am being punished in life and thats why this is so difficult. Why I cant just have a normal pregnancy and wnjoy every part of it.. sickness and all and NOT bleed I dont know. The bleeding wasnt enough to be on a pad or anything but def there.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Amy. I know exactly how you feel. It will get better...probably doesn't seem like it right now, but it will. You have a great Dr and staff working with you right now.


----------



## lilesMom

amy fx for u hon, hope ur doc and progesterone help xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy :hugs: I think it may just be the progesterone! Love you honey and sending you sticky, happy vibes.

Angel, HI!

Natasha, men are butts. They like to pretend that housework isn't work and it never is until they have to cook their own dinner or wash their own clothes. MUR!


----------



## Storked

Hi Laura! :D


----------



## lilesMom

hi betahny its funny but good seeing ur name coming up again :)
hope ur feeling better now hon, xxxxxxxx :hugs:
my kitty has worms, poor meow. but pukesville .
i just gave him dewormer and savloned my house but anytime i think of it i feel like im gonna be sick


----------



## Storked

Oh no Laura! Cleaning up puke would make anybody feel sick! Meow must have had some strong worms- parasites can make you sick when you take meds to get rid of them. I will have to ask my husband how they do that...


----------



## lilesMom

no sorry its me thats feeling pukey :) moew hasnt yet anyway :) 
its just really gross, im afraid we might get um too. yucky yucky.


----------



## lilesMom

he wont eat all the tuna either cos he tastes the crushed up tablets, he has had most of it and is gettin no more food till its gone , im hiding out in my bedroom away from the poor cat


----------



## mommylov

Just got off the phone with the Nurse... she said that it could be mc or a combination from my pelvic exam yesterday and meds so basically 50/50. She asked if I was at work and I said yes and she wants me to take it easy and not move around too much and drink a LOT of water. She also said that dehydration can do funny things too. So I am going to go in earlier and do my blood so that they have it back by the end of the day.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good decision Amy! Take it easy until your progesterone has had its time to do its thing! 

G'morning Bethany! 

Aside from meow having worms and hiding out from him, how've you been Laura?


----------



## mommylov

so it seems like the bleeding was just this morning.. after shower nothing. Just put in my progesterone med for this morning (nurse said not to insert it up too high, just an inch so I did that this time) and I didnt see any blood so fx that it was just the pelvic exam and the meds irritating the cervix.


----------



## mommylov

Love you girls too! and good morning to all! Geez... losing my manners through this caos :oops:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

really keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## lamb27

hey hows everyone xxx


----------



## mommylov

Been better :( ... how are you lamb?


----------



## lamb27

same as you hun xx


----------



## mommylov

Where are you in your cycle? Are you in the tww?


----------



## lamb27

i think i have my 1st cycle since m/c but had no symptoms just came all of a sudden..whats tww?


----------



## mommylov

Oh sorry tww= two week wait.. I didnt know if you were waiting to take a pg test or if you just got your period but it sound like you are on your period right now, correct? My first cycle took about 6 weeks after my mc if that helps xx


----------



## lamb27

my period was bout 2 weeks ago so was only 4 weeks after m/c..im just going to wait abit longer i think to take 1 xx


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh ok! Sorry I missread that... my mind is all over the place right now :(

fx for you hun!


----------



## lamb27

thanks hun..im just taking it as it comes but would be great to be pregnant again now xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> its def red... like clear and red of that makes sense. Not a ton of solid bright red but def red. I only have light period like cramping but she told me that is normal with pregnancy. Im really thinking I am being punished in life and thats why this is so difficult. Why I cant just have a normal pregnancy and wnjoy every part of it.. sickness and all and NOT bleed I dont know. The bleeding wasnt enough to be on a pad or anything but def there.

Just got on and following your situation. I am not done reading through the messages, but just wanted to say that I hope the bleeding is just a one time thing and even if it isn't I am hoping it is not related to the baby, but more related to the pregnancy, because of the surge in blood flow. And I have told my husband the same thing, that I think I am being punished in life. He told me, God doesn't work like that. Hon, please, you are so sweet! You are one of the sweetest human beings I have come across. I know we don't know each other in person, but I feel like do know you! You are not being punished, I can't give you the answers as to why things happen the way they do. All I can say is that I hope and pray that you find the peace you need during this time. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, i definitely need some kind of relaxing class lol! And ive decided id like to go into nursing but because i work full time, i cant go and study full time because i wont be able to afford to survive, ive looked at every option and theres just no way i can do it :( And plus 7 grand for a course i just dont have!!

Bethany i have made up with dh but only because the big o is in a week and i want to start early and bd every other ight rather than relying on opks and getting him to bed purely for baby dancing lol!

Amy!! I am praying everything is okay sweetie! Jess is so right you are lovely and so sweet and caring ! You arent being punished, ive actually had the exact same conversation with dh like jess was referring to, i asked him if i was being punished for something i dont realise, and he said that we dont get punished, we get given tests that he knows we can get through.. Dont mean to sound all patronising there, but sometimes i think it helps knowing that we are strong enough to go through what we do..

YOu have the results yet? I have no idea what time it is where u are ames?! xxxxx

Hope youre all okay!! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess and Tash, you guys are dolls :hugs:

No, they office closes for lunch from 11-1 and its only 12:18 here. Im dying to get my results and I think they are just sitting there waiting to be read. Im terrified to hear what the results are going to be but at the same time anxious and hopeful. I havent had any trace of anymore bleeding but have been crampin gall over my uterus like period cramps. They were bad after my d&c and kind of feel like that right now so Im hoping thats a good thing. The dr told me to be worried if it was sharp and painful in one area and this is just all over. I have been thinking "Ut oh, the pain IS on the left.. oh wait now its on the right... now its all over my uterus...now its gone...now its back" and it has been driving me nuts. If I knew FOR SURE that me and my lo were healthy and fine, then I would be embracing this but I just have the biggest knot in my stomach and fear it isnt. :( I dont know what to think anymore with all the ups and downs for the past 9 days.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Ames i really am hoping and praying for you!! 

Im actually going to sit here and wait for u to put results up lol! Need to go for a bath but im actually debating taking the laptop up there too haha!

I dont know what to sya apart from im thinking of you xx

Cant wait til the office opens at 1, will u get your results if u ring after then? So anxious for you god help how you must be feeling!

Although i was told that pregnancy after a d and c can feel more *painful* so to speak because everything in there is different but the same.. Im hoping its okay for you, al this worrying is no good ! I just cant wait for them to say, the bleeding is normal, you LO is healthy, and that you have a long healthy 9 mo :D xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jess and Tash, you guys are dolls :hugs:
> 
> No, they office closes for lunch from 11-1 and its only 12:18 here. Im dying to get my results and I think they are just sitting there waiting to be read. Im terrified to hear what the results are going to be but at the same time anxious and hopeful. I havent had any trace of anymore bleeding but have been crampin gall over my uterus like period cramps. They were bad after my d&c and kind of feel like that right now so Im hoping thats a good thing. The dr told me to be worried if it was sharp and painful in one area and this is just all over. I have been thinking "Ut oh, the pain IS on the left.. oh wait now its on the right... now its all over my uterus...now its gone...now its back" and it has been driving me nuts. If I knew FOR SURE that me and my lo were healthy and fine, then I would be embracing this but I just have the biggest knot in my stomach and fear it isnt. :( I dont know what to think anymore with all the ups and downs for the past 9 days.

Amy, if this helps at all, I have been experiencing uterine cramps since I had my first cycle after d&c and till now. I had the same cramps before I even oved and I still get them now that I got the bfp. Pregnancy after d&c is definitely harder. We just need a lot more support and understanding now, especially from our families. I am even expecting to spot at some point, because I am hearing it is common, especially after a d&c. I will also be waiting here to see how your test results come. I have a feeling all will be good though. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I am worried about you. I hope that you got good test results, that is if you got the results yet. I am about to go out. But I hope your day is going better and you some kind of reassurance now. I too feel paranoid. Sorry tmi, but I feel extra wetness down there. I never get like that down there, but I keep thinking I am bleeding and have to keep going to the bathroom and checking. :( 
I am reading it is from the mucus plug forming and hormonal changes, so I guess is should be a good thing? But I keep checking all day long, thinking I am bleeding. I am paranoid obviously from the last pregnancy. I don't wish this upon anybody, having to feel like this. And I hope to God that everything gets better for you here on out. I want so badly for you to have a healthy lo, for all of us to have healthy lo's.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy? Any news? Worried? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Good decision Amy! Take it easy until your progesterone has had its time to do its thing!
> 
> G'morning Bethany!
> 
> Aside from meow having worms and hiding out from him, how've you been Laura?

hi sweetie, i felt really sick all day, im making up for my 2 days feeling better :) couldnt really eat till a little while ago, until 9 o clock tonite i had a few bites cereal, half banana and a slice toast but ive finally eaten something proper and feel a little better. xxx
how u doin chick? xxxxx
hope tww is goin ok for u hon and fx for great news at the end x


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Love you girls too! and good morning to all! Geez... losing my manners through this caos :oops:

you so arent sweetie , im reading on but so glad bleeding has stopped, silly meds for now but good meds for long term xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

lamb27 said:


> thanks hun..im just taking it as it comes but would be great to be pregnant again now xx

hi hon how u keeping? xxxxxxxxxxxx
il keep my fx for u sweetie, x


----------



## lilesMom

just finished reading , amy hope ur ok and got good news sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, resting at home now. I was about to go to the er because I am having wicked cramping but dr called and she my levels were perfect and said it was safe to rule out ectopic. She said if it were ectopic, my levels wouldn't be rising as fast as they are so that's good. She did want me home on bed rest for the next frw days with feet elevated. I called dh and he came home so he is here with me. Still in pain but trying to rest and hopefully it gets more tolerable. My nurse just called to check on me a reassured we are looking good so far. Progesterone is above 20 nuw so that's a plus. They are keeping me on it until 12 weeks. Thanks for checking on me dolls! :)


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: So glad everything is well for you sweety!!! Stay home a few days and rest if its doctors orders your LO will love you for it! Keep your feet up and have DH cater to you :) Its almost the end of the week anyways. Glad you found such a caring doctor!!!<3 Yay for your first U/S!!!

Jessica im so sorry about your daughter. :hugs: I am so glad though that you have answers. This baby will be just fine stay positive sweety. You and Amy will be due around the same time and I cant wait to compare pregnancy pics and baby pics (as long as you girls post em!!) Please make a countdownmypregnancy account?? Laura you should make one too.... I understand if you girls want to wait a little longer though. 

Praying for all 3 of your lil ones (unless amy and jess have multiples! (never know)

Laura glad you ate and i feel stomach pains as well. My ob said as long as its not as severe as PMS cramping not to call. So I am assuming some cramping is normal? Did you call your doctor to check?

Bethany YAY FOR ELECTION RESULTS!! Im sorry your feeling as pms though :/ I would definately ring your family doctor talk with them but I am thinking they may tell you to see OBGYN. Worth a try though to ease your mind. I must say though your symptoms could mean a bfp is coming so dont rule it out til witch shows her ugly face. Fxd for your BFP and her to stay away for a good reason!!!

Angel I hope you get your BFP!!! Lots of Prayers and fingers and crossed for you ladies!! Id love for you and bethany to get bfp's together :)

:dust: girls

Horsey hi sweety!! How are you? Did that clomid help you at all? Sorry if I missed it if you already anwsered that but I cant recall. Fxd for a bfp for you soon as well. Where are you in your cycle?

:dust:

Natasha hey!! Im assuming AF is gone or almost gone now? Time to start looking forward to Ovulating. Now that your house is complete for the most part your body is more relaxed and can make the magic happen! I will be praying!!

:dust:

Amy sorry about your co-worker. You sound make a HUGE tri-fold poster board and put it up so you dont have to even look at her. Maybe she will get the picture!! 

If I forgot anyone I am very sorry! I am trying to catch up too 20+ pages!


----------



## mommylov

Jen, these cramps were really bad but my nurse said that everything looked great. She told done cramping is normal do don't frer but if its bad accompanied by heavy bleeding, that's when you need to go in stat!!!

Love to you all. The pain has gotten a little better but def still there so going to try and rest. Xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Just bled some more... Sigh. This just doesn't make sense :(


----------



## jen435

:hugs: is it from the progesterone??? Is it alot?? Does your ob have a emergency number to call to contact them??? I would call. Im sorry your going through this amy. I am praying for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

thanks angel! how are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Sorry I have been gone today! Spent a lot of time at the doctor (me for a UTI) and then the optometrist (for DH to get more contacts). Tomorrow may be just as bad because I want to pick up some furniture and all that good stuff.

Angel, I was actually just in the kitchen chopping up onion to freeze and cooking up all my mushrooms. 
I am hoping you get that BFP and that the witch stays far away!

Amy, fingers crossed honey! Just relax and take it as easy as possible. I am with Angel on this one re: sensitive cervix. :hugs:

Hi lamb! Been awhile (waves merrily)

Natasha, LOL to making up for access to sperm! :dust:

Jessica, how are you doing?

Horsey, I adore you :D

Laura, sorry for feeling so sick honey but the cause is so worth it :hugs:

Jen, I will let you be hopeful for me. I just think that this may be a long cycle. How are you and baby? :kiss:


----------



## jen435

I cant wait for your temp rise tom or it to stay steady!!! bfp bfp bfp!!! I really really hope you get it! busy busy busy day comes to an end thank goodness! hope you can relax!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Any luck at the doctors today bethany? I am really really praying the rest of you have your bfp! It would be AMAZING!! Praying seems to be working so I will continue for everyone! :dust: Goodluck furniture hunting tom!!! <3 

As for me cant complain sick but cant complain... Im concerned since I cant keep any fluids at all down babys not having enough amnonic fluid :( I am not going to lie I am dehydrated (sorry tmi but dark dark urine, hardly use the bathroom at all anymore, cramping, babys sac was smaller at last scan on monday but obgyn didnt even look at it (i am not happy with the lady there atm but i love my other doctors they have a total of 17 doctors :/) my mouth feels like sand paper as my throat and lips are cracked and dry and I am sipping everything i can and even ice pops comes right up) Other then that I dont want to complain.... Not going to lie im worried and doctor says I need to drink as much as i can... Nofran isnt helpping with drinking but helpped with eatting. I tried a smoothie, milk shake, tea, water, vit water, ginger ale, seltzer water, lemon water, i cant even think of everything.... I know my headaches are from not being able to drink so its constant. Im really to go to hospital and get hooked up to an IV but I cant DH thinks im crazy and it would be too expensive....All well


----------



## Storked

Jen honey maybe ask for them to do that at the doc's office? When I had my kidney infection I was hydrated at the family doctor and I bet your OB office could do it for you! :hugs:

As for the doctor, waited forever and doctor was sweet. He reminded me of my FIL, whom I just adore! Discussed each and every possible medication with me and when they are ok to take during pregnancy (just in case) and when they are not and why. I guess so I wouldn't freak out over medications hehe. I'd be more freaked though if I got another kidney infection. Know I got to treat this thing before it turns ugly and puts a damper on TTC


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen yeah AF has gone, it was really bad FRiday SAturday Sunday, monday it was okay, tuesday was one spot and then nothing :D YAYYYY LET THE BD BEGIN lol!! Hope youre okay XxX

Angel haha eye on the prize lol how are u?! xxx

Amy glad you got great news from the doctors was beginning to worry about you! 

Bethany glad all went well with doctor!! Oh yes dh and i are on good terms now, to be fair, im in a more tolerable mood now af has gone away! Hopefully for the next bloody nine months lol!!! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh and Angel your chart looks great! Woohoo keep that up! Xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hey girls, still bled this morning and still having af like cramping but thinking about it now I think I might be starting to get constipated (so sorry tmi) I went once yesterday and it was very little and once just now again very little. If it weren't for both the bleeding and the pain that's what I would chalk it up to be but the bleeding is scaring me. I guess I just have to wait until Friday. They are doing another blood test on me that day and ultrasound. My nurse said done women have a period and are still fine... Hope that's what's happening with me :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Fx Amy! My sister had her "period" every month when she was pg with my nephew. She had bright red bleeding. Lucky for her she had OBs at her disposal! The constipation is perfectly normal...progesterone causes it. You have to increase your fiber intake (bran muffins, prunes, dried apricots) to help regulate you. Constipation = another good HCG sign and potentially the culprit for the cramping.
> 
> AFM ~ AF is knocking on my door :argh: I have premenstral spotting, my tell-tell sign. I've always had it, so it's nice to see my bod trying to get back to normal! Next up cycle #3 and Oing around Turkey Day. DH was saddened by my not pg news, but said he always wanted a fall baby. Purely an an athletic perspective... he wants his kids to be the oldest in their grade to have a size advantage! It's always about sports with him, but it warms my heart to see him visualize our future baby. :cloud9:
> 
> :dust:

She did? I now I'm grasping straws here but that gives me hope. I didn't bleed with my last mc. No cramps nothing just stopped having symptoms so this is all new and scary to me. I only had one spot on a pad so far but when I wipe and see blood, it really freaks me out :cry:

Sorry af is threatening her arrival but could it be ib? I had what I thought were af signs but then it went away. Your hubby sounds so sweet... Wanting a little footballer basketball or some sport star :hugs:

Hope everyone is well .. Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Angel thats so sweet of dh! I love basketbal so does dh and our lil liam would been tall. Nice to dream I guess. Amy has a point maybe its ib we seemed to all get it. Amy my mom had her period with me also she didnt even know she was pregnant till she realized she was very sick and doctor told her at 3monthes! So know ur doctor will monitor u and ur levels sweety ur lo will be ok! Natasha yay for bd!! Catch that egg this cycle! :dust:
Its noon im still in bed fun fun dh asked me to clean kitchen I told him I bought paper products n plastic silverware use em! He didnt listen . It smells so hes coming home to his same mess. I vomit enough dont want to add to it.

Anyone know how the selfclean works on the stove? Do I have to scrub it first or just turn self clean on?


----------



## mommylov

I hope so. I want this baby so so bad :(

As for the oven, I think you spray oven clean in thee and turn it on the self clean then when its doe,you wipe but I don't think it's something that you should doing since I
There are a lot of fumes. Tell dh he needs to clean the kitchen and the oven and take are of you and his little bean! You should be resting!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy. It's a bit late for IB for me...I'm no fuss though. I know our lo is out there...he/she is just being selective. If the timing works out, I will call the Dr with my CD1 and schedule an HSG with her. I just want to know both of my tubes are clear (obviously 1 is because I've conceived twice this year). The nurse also told me that many women fall pg within a couple of months of having it done. With DH gearing up to leave in Feb, a couple of months is all I have left for ttc au naturale!
> 
> As for my sister...she really did bleed once a month. Sorry if TMI, but she said one time she stepped to get in the shower and it trickled down her leg. FREAKED her out, but she was headed to work anyway. They did a scan and all was well with Decland. He is her 3rd child and she had NEVER had that happen in her other pregnancies. :hugs: Hope you are on the couch watching Netflix or something!

Do you now if she had any cramping at all? I guess the cramping I'm yesterday is what scared me. Talked to my nurse this morning and she said that it could be many things and we will have to see what tomorrow brings but that it could be something that forms near the placenta or something. I forget what she called it ... Something like a blister and she said that can cause some bleeding. My mom went to her temple last night and asked they do a prayer and I have been praying too. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Still am not ruling out the idea of ib until you say it's full af :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Jen. I don't have to use a spray on my oven...I just push a button and sweep it out when its finished. But why not wait a couple more months until you feel better. Sounds like you have hyperemisis and you really need IV fluids. My friend's insurance paid for a home nurse to come and set one up for her for a couple of weeks, but Bethany is quite right...any Dr's office should have the set up for it.

Oh may e you don't have to use spray :oops: I've just seen that they dot that on commercials lol I have a new oven and have yet to need to clean it so I can't speak from experience :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Jen. I don't have to use a spray on my oven...I just push a button and sweep it out when its finished. But why not wait a couple more months until you feel better. Sounds like you have hyperemisis and you really need IV fluids. My friend's insurance paid for a home nurse to come and set one up for her for a couple of weeks, but Bethany is quite right...any Dr's office should have the set up for it.
> 
> Oh may e you don't have to use spray :oops: I've just seen that they dot that on commercials lol I have a new oven and have yet to need to clean it so I can't speak from experience :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Those darn commercials! They'll get us to buy things we don't even need! Your new oven shouldn't need a spray Amy...even if it did, like you said, you couldn't mess with it anyway! Why all of a sudden do I feel like cleaning my oven and using my Dyson to vacuum the ashes out? :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahahahah

I told the nurse that I have been having some #2 issues :oops: in that I don't have much. Tmi warning...last pregnancy I was super gassy this time nothing hardly comes out and this morning a little did and the cramping has subsided so I don't know. Trying not to reach but hopping maybe that could be a possibility. The bleeding just needs to stop. Just when I think it has stopped a few hours later it sneaks back :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

That sounds right.... Birds or babies...no no :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks angel :*)


----------



## jen435

Thank you! Ill steer clear of the oven. Argh it stinks when my husband cooks/warms up food. 

I called family doctor and obgyn about being dehydrated. Waiting for returned call. How do they diagnosis dehyration anyways? My voice is so cracky from mouth throat being so dry my skin on my hands are itchy from dryness my lips are soooo dry.... Ugh I feel like I wont get any help from eithe office. When I asked about iv fluid in office they said probably need to go to hosp. Ugh if I had ppo I would go,to urgent care but they are out of network for me.

Amy fxd for ur appt tom! Ive been cramping too and so has laura I believe so hang tight my ob says its normal. Im wondering if bleeding is from what angel said progestrone and blood vessels dilating...i know after bd I bleed.... We dont bd anymore.

Angel still fxd for u. But u are smart for planning ahead!:dust:


----------



## lamb27

Storked said:


> Sorry I have been gone today! Spent a lot of time at the doctor (me for a UTI) and then the optometrist (for DH to get more contacts). Tomorrow may be just as bad because I want to pick up some furniture and all that good stuff.
> 
> Angel, I was actually just in the kitchen chopping up onion to freeze and cooking up all my mushrooms.
> I am hoping you get that BFP and that the witch stays far away!
> 
> Amy, fingers crossed honey! Just relax and take it as easy as possible. I am with Angel on this one re: sensitive cervix. :hugs:
> 
> Hi lamb! Been awhile (waves merrily)
> 
> Natasha, LOL to making up for access to sperm! :dust:
> 
> Jessica, how are you doing?
> 
> Horsey, I adore you :D
> 
> Laura, sorry for feeling so sick honey but the cause is so worth it :hugs:
> 
> Jen, I will let you be hopeful for me. I just think that this may be a long cycle. How are you and baby? :kiss:

hello yeh its been a while,how you doing xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Ladies. Amy, I know the spotting is tapering off. I know how anxious it can make you. I hope you get good news at your appointment tom. Angel, are you going to test? Wouldn't it be soon enough. I also thought I was getting af, but it didn't end up coming. Took the frer for the heck of it. Jen, can you hold down pedialyte? I know when my daughter use to get sick we would buy these pedialyte electrolyte strips. They were these little strips you put on your tongue, they melt into you tongue have a high concentration of electrolytes, you might wanna ask the doctor if they are ok to take, or check if they still sell them.

AFM, had a horrible dream this morning that I was bleeding and losing my baby, and then woke up and used the bathroom, and I saw a very very scant bit of pink when I wiped. Now I am so scared my dream is going to come true. One of the reasons I even took the frer test this Monday is because that same morning I had a dream I took the frer and had 3 positives. Now I am scared of my dreams. :( . I don't like that I saw pink!! :growlmad: 

Oh and Amy, I started spotting around the same time as you with last pregnancy, I was diagnosed with a Subchorionic Hematoma (hemorrhage). If you have that, they should be able to confirm that with the ultrasound tomorrow. And that is not what caused my miscarriage though. Basically they told me with a subchorionic Hematoma, as the placenta is attaching to the uterine wall and forming sometimes a little blood clot develops between the placenta and uterus. It usually doesn't cause miscarriages. Some women have it through there whole pregnancies, and could cause a significant amount of bleeding, but not usually a miscarriage. You can research it, the nurse says you have it, or suspects you could have it? As a matter of fact, about 99% of women go on to have healthy babies. So if worse comes to worse and you have this, just remember the odds of an actually miscarriage. They are extremely low. And you might not even have this. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Thank you! Ill steer clear of the oven. Argh it stinks when my husband cooks/warms up food.
> 
> I called family doctor and obgyn about being dehydrated. Waiting for returned call. How do they diagnosis dehyration anyways? My voice is so cracky from mouth throat being so dry my skin on my hands are itchy from dryness my lips are soooo dry.... Ugh I feel like I wont get any help from eithe office. When I asked about iv fluid in office they said probably need to go to hosp. Ugh if I had ppo I would go,to urgent care but they are out of network for me.
> 
> Amy fxd for ur appt tom! Ive been cramping too and so has laura I believe so hang tight my ob says its normal. Im wondering if bleeding is from what angel said progestrone and blood vessels dilating...i know after bd I bleed.... We dont bd anymore.
> 
> Angel still fxd for u. But u are smart for planning ahead!:dust:

It's gross but when I toot a little it feels so much better. Can gas be pushing in something making me bleed maybe? It's really off and on :oops:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Ladies. Amy, I know the spotting is tapering off. I know how anxious it can make you. I hope you get good news at your appointment tom. Angel, are you going to test? Wouldn't it be soon enough. I also thought I was getting af, but it didn't end up coming. Took the frer for the heck of it. Jen, can you hold down pedialyte? I know when my daughter use to get sick we would buy these pedialyte electrolyte strips. They were these little strips you put on your tongue, they melt into you tongue have a high concentration of electrolytes, you might wanna ask the doctor if they are ok to take, or check if they still sell them.
> 
> AFM, had a horrible dream this morning that I was bleeding and losing my baby, and then woke up and used the bathroom, and I saw a very very scant bit of pink when I wiped. Now I am so scared my dream is going to come true. One of the reasons I even took the frer test this Monday is because that same morning I had a dream I took the frer and had 3 positives. Now I am scared of my dreams. :( . I don't like that I saw pink!! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh and Amy, I started spotting around the same time as you with last pregnancy, I was diagnosed with a Subchorionic Hematoma (hemorrhage). If you have that, they should be able to confirm that with the ultrasound tomorrow. And that is not what caused my miscarriage though. Basically they told me with a subchorionic Hematoma, as the placenta is attaching to the uterine wall and forming sometimes a little blood clot develops between the placenta and uterus. It usually doesn't cause miscarriages. Some women have it through there whole pregnancies, and could cause a significant amount of bleeding, but not usually a miscarriage. You can research it, the nurse says you have it, or suspects you could have it? As a matter of fact, about 99% of women go on to have healthy babies. So if worse comes to worse and you have this, just remember the odds of an actually miscarriage. They are extremely low. And you might not even have this. :hugs:

YES! That's what my nurse said. I couldn't remember the name of it earlier but she said that is a possibility. Do they give you something for it? 

Regarding your dreams, don't worry I had my fair share. Everything from being pregnant to dh sleeping with my mom (wtf?!?!) soooo disturbing and even he look appalled when I told him. Pregnancy does weird things so don't worry hun. Pink spotting is normal. I would def take that over the red!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. Amy, I know the spotting is tapering off. I know how anxious it can make you. I hope you get good news at your appointment tom. Angel, are you going to test? Wouldn't it be soon enough. I also thought I was getting af, but it didn't end up coming. Took the frer for the heck of it. Jen, can you hold down pedialyte? I know when my daughter use to get sick we would buy these pedialyte electrolyte strips. They were these little strips you put on your tongue, they melt into you tongue have a high concentration of electrolytes, you might wanna ask the doctor if they are ok to take, or check if they still sell them.
> 
> AFM, had a horrible dream this morning that I was bleeding and losing my baby, and then woke up and used the bathroom, and I saw a very very scant bit of pink when I wiped. Now I am so scared my dream is going to come true. One of the reasons I even took the frer test this Monday is because that same morning I had a dream I took the frer and had 3 positives. Now I am scared of my dreams. :( . I don't like that I saw pink!! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh and Amy, I started spotting around the same time as you with last pregnancy, I was diagnosed with a Subchorionic Hematoma (hemorrhage). If you have that, they should be able to confirm that with the ultrasound tomorrow. And that is not what caused my miscarriage though. Basically they told me with a subchorionic Hematoma, as the placenta is attaching to the uterine wall and forming sometimes a little blood clot develops between the placenta and uterus. It usually doesn't cause miscarriages. Some women have it through there whole pregnancies, and could cause a significant amount of bleeding, but not usually a miscarriage. You can research it, the nurse says you have it, or suspects you could have it? As a matter of fact, about 99% of women go on to have healthy babies. So if worse comes to worse and you have this, just remember the odds of an actually miscarriage. They are extremely low. And you might not even have this. :hugs:
> 
> YES! That's what my nurse said. I couldn't remember the name of it earlier but she said that is a possibility. Do they give you something for it?
> 
> Regarding your dreams, don't worry I had my fair share. Everything from being pregnant to dh sleeping with my mom (wtf?!?!) soooo disturbing and even he look appalled when I told him. Pregnancy does weird things so don't worry hun. Pink spotting is normal. I would def take that over the red!Click to expand...

lol about the dreams, just don't tell your mom about that dream! lol. And yes pregnancy gives you very weird dreams. They really can't do much about the hematoma (that is, if you have it). It needs to resolve on its own. Oh, and I also have mild cramping that I get every day, throughout the day. This has been happening since first af after d&c.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, do you have any pregnancy symptoms yet? I know constipation is one of them. I get worried because some days I have symptoms, other days just about none. My boobs are barely sore at all. But then again I barely got that with any pregnancy. My boobs in general never got sore, not even before af. I don't know how to be positive and get over all of the paranoia. Are you suppose to feel extremely pregnant by 5 weeks? I don't feel extremely pregnant!?


----------



## mommylov

Aside from the constipation I have slightly sore bbs but other than that no. Maybe a little tired but I think with my last one they came a little later like at 6 or 7 weeks. 

Regarding the dreams, I could never tell my mom that! I was mortified when I told dh and his facial expression said it all. It was an "are you insane?" And disgusted look because that's his mom now too. I felt weird even telling him but I couldn't believe it.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Aside from the constipation I have slightly sore bbs but other than that no. Maybe a little tired but I think with my last one they came a little later like at 6 or 7 weeks.
> 
> Regarding the dreams, I could never tell my mom that! I was mortified when I told dh and his facial expression said it all. It was an "are you insane?" And disgusted look because that's his mom now too. I felt weird even telling him but I couldn't believe it.

All I have is more sensitive boobs. That's the only way I can put it. I get acid reflux easily, I guess because of the hormones slowing down the digestive system, the constipation is started. I always get severely constipated with every pregnancy. Right now I eat some Fiber One cereal for breakfast, so I hope it helps. I can feel the nausea starting. Last pregnancy I got it at 5.5 weeks. I remember because I was in the freaken emergency room when it started. Amy, try to stay away from heavy starchy foods, like breads and dairy also. They tend to constipate even more. I also drink lactaid because milk doesn't agree with me. 

Oh and about the gas, I usually get it throughout pregnancy. :( . It sucks because when I was very far along it got to the point where I could barely hold it in, and I think I let a few out in front of hubby :blush:. I was so embarrassed. I know we have been married for 7 years, but I am not to the point of being comfortable farting in from of him. lol. I am a very timid person, so that was very embarrassing. But he knew I couldn't help it because of the pregnancy and all. :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Oh see that took me a while to be ok with too but we are very comfortable around each other since we've seen each other in just about any embarrassing situation you can think of 

This bleeding has me so confused. Comes and goes. Nothing on my pad but still. I'm terrified what tomorrow will bring :(


----------



## horseypants

storked, i've missed you so. fingers crossed for you amy. jen, you're already so far along! angel, jen, everyone, hugs. me: no o yet! cd35. lots of :sex:

Oh!!!! i've complained about OH so many times, let me tell you, yesterday, we had the bEST day together. :kiss: i needed that!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> storked, i've missed you so. fingers crossed for you amy. jen, you're already so far along! angel, jen, everyone, hugs. me: no o yet! cd35. lots of :sex:
> 
> Oh!!!! i've complained about OH so many times, let me tell you, yesterday, we had the bEST day together. :kiss: i needed that!

Awww yay!!! So glad you had a great day! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Oh see that took me a while to be ok with too but we are very comfortable around each other since we've seen each other in just about any embarrassing situation you can think of
> 
> This bleeding has me so confused. Comes and goes. Nothing on my pad but still. I'm terrified what tomorrow will bring :(

So sorry about the bleeding. I have a feeling it might happen to me too. I am just trying to get myself mentally prepared if or when it does. You have your scan tomorrow, right? I had my first scan at 5w5d. They were only able to see the sac at that point. So just in case they can't find a heartbeat don't panic. They found my babies heartbeat at 6w2d. Everybody pregnancy. Or maybe they will find the heartbeat already. I'm just telling you so you don't worry if there is no detectable heartbeat yet. Sometimes it can take up to a little over 7 weeks. I have my fx that everything goes well. Oh and that's good that you and dh are so comfortable around each other. For some reason I just haven't gotten around to being able to "toot" in front of my dh. lol. I am sure I will get to that milestone eventually.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Just bled some more... Sigh. This just doesn't make sense :(

hey guys im playing catch up at mo and wil post properly in a min but had to answer this.
my sil had bleeding every day with one of her kids up till the last few months and my little niece that resulted is now 15 months and the cutest little button u ever did see :) :) :hugs:
i know it is sooooo worrying, the word doesnt even cover it but keep in ur head it doesnt mean the worst. xxx
remember ur angel card, focus on what u want (not what u dont want) and it will rush into ur life as if by magic. xxx
what could be more magic then bfp and sticky bean. xx
love and hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

u usually cant see the heartbeat til at least 6 weeks, so def dont fret or expect them to be able to amy :) xxxx
it was a rather large haematoma that my sil had and it caused bleeding the whole time, she was very worried but everything was fine :) 
she was induced 2 weeks early but other than that nothing maajor xx
there r 2 types of haematoma, the most likely one for u im pretty sure is the safer one, . the 2 types r according to where they r in relation to the baby. the fact that ur bleeding is coming out is actually better, cos it more than likely means the blister/bleed is below the baby xxxx
thtas my understanding from my sil anyway xx
they usualy sort themselves out :) they dont do anything usually for it, just monitor 

oh and as for constipation, the best thing i have found and when u do feel sicky goes down ok, is home made smoothie or veg soup (veg soup wont allow its self to be eaten ervy day but smoothie will :) ) . i put in big tub natural yog, some cranberry, tub of blueberries, tub of strawberries , 2 bananas and some grapes. does me for 4 days :) i keep in fridge and it any left then i thorw it just in case :)
dried apricots r good too but dont have too many xxx

bethany sorry u have another uti, xxx hope ur better soon, 
im goin to doc tomor and gettin him to check me too for one, been having annoying pains and goin to loo more often and am thinkin it may be one. better to get it checked anyway :) xx

angel , ur not out yet honey , fx for u xxxxxx
natasha glad af is gone xxx happy bding soon xxxxxxxxxx

jen sorry ur still feeling sick hon, sounds like u may need iv alright . 
but just to let u knwo my pee is very concentrated too xx donno if maybe we have extra waste products nad prob extra need for water xxx

jessica, hope ur still feeling well xxxxxxxxxxxx

horsey, long cycle , u gonna test? what u think this month xxx

sorry if i missed anyone, im a bit sleepy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls, that gives me hope. The cramping is what's throwing me off I don't know if its gas or if its the baby and the bleeding. Tomorrow can't come soon enough. :(

Bethany so sorry about the uti. Laura hope that isn't the case for you too. Jen hope you're feeling better. Jess hope the spotting stops soon. Love to the rest of you too! Xx


----------



## horseypants

lile's - i will test if i o. :) i've been temping so i definitely am keeping a careful watch. xxxx




<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Hey girls, going to be taking a break from the site this month. AF has shown and with my due date coming up I just feel so depressed I can't stand it. Love you all.

Sticky thoughts for my bump girls and loads of dust and luck for my TTC girls. Sorry this post isn't longer I just... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Hey girls, going to be taking a break from the site this month. AF has shown and with my due date coming up I just feel so depressed I can't stand it. Love you all.
> 
> Sticky thoughts for my bump girls and loads of dust and luck for my TTC girls. Sorry this post isn't longer I just... :cry: :cry: :cry:

Bethany I wish you wouldn't leave, but I totally understand. I am so sorry about due date coming and feeling depressed. Hon, I pray that you get your bfp as soon as possible. I will miss you so much. I missed you the last few weeks your were gone. I wish we could become friends on facebook, but I closed my account. I almost feel like making a new account, just so we can be in touch. My husband has an account that I use sometimes, just to check up on family/friends. I hope you can at least pop up on here at times, just to say that you are ok. But if not, just know I will miss you. And you are one of the nicest people I have met, even know we have yet to meet in person. Love you a lot! :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany, i completely understand you taking a month off... We will speak to you soon, we are always here for you whenever you are ready, you just take care of yoursef and dh this month <3 Lots of love and cuddles xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Amy hope all goes well at the scan ill pop on after work to see if youve got any news :D

Hope all u other girls are okay?!?!

Bit rushed cos im late for work and took me a bit to catch up, back on later, amy good luck,jen laura loads love, jess horsey angel hope u ladies are okay

anyone else i missed love u too lol!

lots love xxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I wish you wouldn't leave either but I totally understand too. :hugs: :(

I might be in the same boat soon, I really think I am miscarrying. The bleeding won't stop and I think I saw some tissue starting to come out now. Thinking today's office visit is going to confirm.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

amy still bleeding?? Could it be the progesterone? Have u been for the scan yet? Sorry i still dont get what time it is there ? How is everyone? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey angel great minds think alike we both posted at same time hope youre well ? AF ? BFP? xx

EDIT: Sorry just looked at your temps, af? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just leaving the drs office. In the process of miscarrying :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy no?!?!?!?!?!?!?! 
Are they sure? I mean is it just a threatened or are you actually MC?? 
I just wanna hug you?? xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi girls, just leaving the drs office. In the process of miscarrying :(

Amy, did they actually confirm this? I am so so sorry. Please tell us if it was actually confirmed. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Could it be a threatened miscarriage, like Tash asked? :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, I went to the er early this morning, 3:00am because I had bad Uterine cramping. I am suppose to be barely 5 weeks today and guess what... they couldn't see any gestational sac.. nothing. So they did the hcg blood test and confirmed my pregnancy, hcg levels were at 1,000. Now I am scared to death, because they told me they can detect most gestational sacs by 5 weeks, but that the hcg was too low to detect a sac. What I am scared about is, how is it that I am 5 weeks and they can't see the sac? :( I have to go in, in 2 days to see if the hcg has doubled. I went to see if my hcg was too low for 5 weeks, but according to what I am reading it isn't too low. Now I am scared that I might have a ectopic pregnancy, but don't have any sharp pains, just some uterine cramping. Sorry to lay it all out there, I feel guilty for coming on here to complain, especially with what everybody is going through right. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess, could u be a bit wrong with your dates? Are you sure you are 5 weeks? Maybe you just have a shy bean? Or something? Im not too sure on how all these scans work to be honest but your hcg levels are good from what ive read? Thats agood thing?? Xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Jess, could u be a bit wrong with your dates? Are you sure you are 5 weeks? Maybe you just have a shy bean? Or something? Im not too sure on how all these scans work to be honest but your hcg levels are good from what ive read? Thats agood thing?? Xxxx

The doc said that 1,000 hcg is too low to detect a sac, that it has to be at least 1,500 or 2,000. No, there was no sac detectable yet. So I am just hoping and praying the hcg doubles by Sunday. If not, not a good sign. I am paranoid as hell right now. :(


----------



## mommylov

Yes, they confirmed it. My levels are at 200 now. I don't think I made it past 600. 

Dr worry Jess, the us tech just told me today that they usually can't see anything until 1500-2000. Your levels are rising great.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, is your husband with you? Is there anyway he can take the rest of the day off? I am so sorry for all that you are going through.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i actually dont know what to say :( This is heartbreaking :(((((( xxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Yes, they confirmed it. My levels are at 200 now. I don't think I made it past 600.
> 
> Dr worry Jess, the us tech just told me today that they usually can't see anything until 1500-2000. Your levels are rising great.

Ok Amy, I don't want to sound overly optimistic, but they only confirmed miscarriage because of low hcg levels? Did they do an actual ultrasound? Remember your blood tests having been showing kinda wacky from the beginning. Are they 100% sure? :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree with Jess Amy, youve had an up and down rollercoaster since your BFP, could they be wrong about this? What did the scan show?? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy if this is true (just don't want to believe it, because you have had prior issues with the docs and blood tests), I offer you and your husband my deepest condolences. Words can't express how bad I feel right now. Who knows, I might be on the same boat in a couple of days. Its so early on, I guess nobody can know. Hon, I really hope you can have some company there, your husband or maybe a good friend. I wish I could give you a big hug right now, you are such a sweetheart.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy, i too dont want to believe it :( All i can say is im here for you, we all are, we all know better than anyone that nothing we say will make it any better but we are here for you always <<<3 xxx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they confirmed it. My levels are at 200 now. I don't think I made it past 600.
> 
> Dr worry Jess, the us tech just told me today that they usually can't see anything until 1500-2000. Your levels are rising great.
> 
> Ok Amy, I don't want to sound overly optimistic, but they only confirmed miscarriage because of low hcg levels? Did they do an actual ultrasound? Remember your blood tests having been showing kinda wacky from the beginning. Are they 100% sure? :(Click to expand...

Ya they did an ultra sound too.. I'm pretty sure of it.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh babe :(
Im actually heartbroken and lost for words for you :( Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:

Wish there were words to explain how deeply sorry I am that you find yourself in this situation...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Yes, they confirmed it. My levels are at 200 now. I don't think I made it past 600.
> 
> Dr worry Jess, the us tech just told me today that they usually can't see anything until 1500-2000. Your levels are rising great.
> 
> Ok Amy, I don't want to sound overly optimistic, but they only confirmed miscarriage because of low hcg levels? Did they do an actual ultrasound? Remember your blood tests having been showing kinda wacky from the beginning. Are they 100% sure? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Ya they did an ultra sound too.. I'm pretty sure of it.Click to expand...

Amy, I am so sorry. Like Angel said, hopefully they look into what is going on. Please get some rest hon, I know you this past week has been a roller coaster for you. I wish I could help you in some way to make you feel better. :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls. These past two weeks have been so rough but I guess I just have to move on. Dh is with me and I have bern home from work since wed afternoon. My boss understands since his daughter in law and daughter have and ate going through this too. This new dr is great and sounds optimistic. She said since we got pregnant pretty fast both times that it might just be a matter of getting me on progesterone earlier it something. She wants me to come in for follow up work next week and then she said we can monitor and go from there. She was sweet and said "we are going to get you pregnant and carry a healthy baby full term" and I really believe her so time will tell. 

Angel, not that we didn't share a pain for loss already but going through 2 in about the same amount if time as you makes my heart go out you. This is tough but our rainbow babies are coming. 

Love you all and thank you so much for caring and checking on me :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks girls. These past two weeks have been so rough but I guess I just have to move on. Dh is with me and I have bern home from work since wed afternoon. My boss understands since his daughter in law and daughter have and ate going through this too. This new dr is great and sounds optimistic. She said since we got pregnant pretty fast both times that it might just be a matter of getting me on progesterone earlier it something. She wants me to come in for follow up work next week and then she said we can monitor and go from there. She was sweet and said "we are going to get you pregnant and carry a healthy baby full term" and I really believe her so time will tell.
> 
> Angel, not that we didn't share a pain for loss already but going through 2 in about the same amount if time as you makes my heart go out you. This is tough but our rainbow babies are coming.
> 
> Love you all and thank you so much for caring and checking on me :)

Love you Amy. :flower: I wish we lived close by. :flower: You are a very loyal friend, that I can tell just by knowing you on here. And you will have your healthy lo. You just need a little more TLC, and every woman deserves that. So glad you have dh with you, you shouldn't be alone right now. I am so happy that you have such a good husband, you chose good hon! 

AFM, I have to say I don't have much hope for my pregnancy, I don't know why, maybe it has something to do with the late term miscarriage. I am so negative right now, and I know I have to change that and be more positive. I felt more optimistic for you, than even myself. I am scared to embrace this, because I don't want the lo to be take away. Hon, I really wish that we all could be bffs in real life, not just on here. We all have such a special bond, that most people cannot understand. I can imagine all of us living close by and all taking care of each other when pregnant. :flower: I love all of you.


----------



## horseypants

i'm so sad for you amy :( hang in there aaronswoman


----------



## jen435

Amy I am in tears reading your posts :( I am so very sorry you and ur dh have to go thru this again :hugs: I will be praying that with the help of ur new obgyn u will have a heathly baby Nd I am extremely angry at ur last ob for not watching out for u to save ur next pregnancy. I wish I could visit u and ur dh and comfort u. I would bring comfort food and give u lots of hugs. Im so sorry my heart goes out to u. Please stay strong sweety you will have a rainbow baby you must.<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany im so sorry af came. Ugh this whole ttc is exhausting I really pray everyone of u are blessed with healthy LOs..... This is getting so depressing. I hope you and dh will be ok and stay stromg as ur due date approaches. Praying u have good news when you return. We will really miss you but understand how hard this is for you. :hugs2: love you <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Jessica 1000 hcg is good! You arent high enough to see a sac. I couldnt see one til over 2000 for both pregnancies. Ill be praying. This thread has so much sadness atm I hope we can get some pma hear and some good news :hugs2: <3


----------



## mommylov

Thanks, I wish we all lived closer too! I feel very close to you too! Xoxo


----------



## Kaylee44

Hi everyone, I am new here and found the forum by searching for answers to some of the issues I have been dealing with. First, I am so sorry for all of the heartache many of you have gone through. There are some heartbreaking stories here, but also a lot of hopeful stories as well. And best of all, there are so many supportive people. I myself had a miscarriage around 11 weeks in May. It was really sad since I had seen the heartbeat and my dr said my chance of a miscarriage was now less than 3%. I had to have a D&C and then had some retained tissue so recovery (getting my HCG levels back down) took about 9 weeks. I finally got pregnant again in early October. I was so excited. My dr HCG was rising nicely, but my dr put me on progesterone to be safe. The very next day I started to get bad cramps. I went in for another blood test that day and told the nurse I was having very bad cramping, none like I ever had before. She told me so long as there was no bleeding to just take tylenol, that it was normal. Well, it wasn't. I endeared bad cramps off and on until Tuesday morning. I woke at 5 am in severe pain. I was scheduled for an ultrasound that day at 10 and couldn't wait. I thought about going to the ER but was able to wait until the clinic opened at 8. Long story short, they sent me to the ER and I had emergency surgery for an etopic pregnancy. At this point I was in a dangerous state with a high temp and a lot of blood in my stomach (sorry if too much info). They had to remove a tube. I am so bummed by yet another very unlikely and completely unrelated instance of bad luck (as the dr says). I am mad they didn't take me more seriously on Friday and mad at myself for not pushing since at that time my hcg was over 3000 and we might have been able to avoid surgery and save my tube. At first I was just happy that I was no longer in excruciating pain and that I was ok, but now I am devastated again. I am tired of all of the tests, the doctor's appointment, two surgeries and being back to square one. I know it will all be worth it, but I doesn't make it easy. I have an amazing husband, great parents, brother and friends who have all been supportive, but I don't feel like anyone I know really understands what I am going through. Hence, my long, venting post ;)


----------



## mommylov

Hi kaylee, I just found out today that I am in the process of miscarrying for the second time so my apologies for not writing too much. I'm so sorry for your loss but you came to the right place. You have found the best group of girls for support. We all share the pain of loss and even though we are all currently in different phases post mc, everyone here just gets it. I hope you find some comfort here :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon i am sos sorry , i have no proper words to let u know how mad and sorry i am that this has happend to u , love and hugs babe xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
glad u have a great Dh , lean on him, and us and look after urself and thank god u have ur new doc who is rootin for u as much as we r xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany we will miss u hon but i totally understand and like angel said we will be here for u when u cna come back xxxxxxxxxxx loves ya xxxxxxxxxx

angel worry :witch: showed up, u have the best attitude and i really hope u get ur happy news this month xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

every1 else hi chick s and <3 
im really tired and a bit gobsmacked by how sad this all is so im leaving it a bit short, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

kaylee so soory for all u have been through :hugs: hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
and welcome, a good reason didnt bring anyone here but it is a great thread with some really lovely supportitve girls , welcome babe xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica 1000 hcg is good! You arent high enough to see a sac. I couldnt see one til over 2000 for both pregnancies. Ill be praying. This thread has so much sadness atm I hope we can get some pma hear and some good news :hugs2: <3

God willing I get some good news, but honestly its so hard. Because I know that the risk for something to go wrong is so real and there, and it scares me so much. My last pregnancy started out crampy and look where that got me. I remember telling me husband at the beginning of that pregnancy when I was told there was threatened miscarriage, I told him that if I were to lose the baby that I would want it to happen early, because I was so scared to get so attached and I ended up losing my baby much later (my worse fears came true). Now I feel like I am in the same predicament, telling my husband the same thing.

You girls are probably the only hope I have (of course my baby is my hope too), I know that sounds bad, but nobody else seems to understand the way all of you do. Not even my husband. 

Amy, one thing I can tell you, and I know this isn't going to help much, because the pain is so real. But things will get better. Once you get af back you can start fresh and really get taken care of by your docs. Even request a high risk doc, they will give you the TLC you need. And know this, you are not alone, many women have had this happen and go on to have healthy babies. Nobody knows as to why some women will suffer 1 miscarriage or even a few miscarriages first and then go on the have healthy children. I hope you get your answers, and your new doctor sounds amazing! You were very brave to keep going with your instinct this time around, and you kept questioning the docs and being persistent. Many people are scared to question authority and you weren't. Now all you need is the same from your doctor this time around, just some extra TLC. I hope you get the comfort you need from your hubby tonight. :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Kaylee, I just read through your post. I am so sorry for what you have gone through. :flower: . You have come to the right place for support. We all understand your fears and sorrows, and we are all here for you. I have learned and immense amount of new things concerning trying to conceive, fertility, over the counter ovulation predictors etc. from these amazing women. If it weren't for them I don't think I would have gotten pregnant again (fingers crossed right now because of the reality that something could go wrong). We are all in on this journey together. When ever you need a shoulder to cry on (well you know what I mean hehe) or just need advice, come on here hon. That is so good that you have a good support system. Very very important. But I completely understand what if feels like to feel alone even with all of that support. It takes finding women through not so fortunate circumstances who have gone through what you have gone through. Take care, and I hope you find your answers and one day have your beautiful little baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess. Trying to let it all sink in. I'm now afraid that I stopped bleeding and that it won't happen naturally. I don't want to go through another d&c so praying that this us just over with soon. 

Try not to stress too much. I really think the is you rainbow baby :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jess. Trying to let it all sink in. I'm now afraid that I stopped bleeding and that it won't happen naturally. I don't want to go through another d&c so praying that this us just over with soon.
> 
> Try not to stress too much. I really think the is you rainbow baby :)

Amy, I never thought I would be saying this. But I will pray that you pass as soon and as painless as possible. So you can look ahead to the future and get to bding and getting your lo. With the proper health care and TLC you will get your lo. Time is on your side. Every month, there is a chance to get pregnant and although it can be stressful at times it is definitely something to look forward to. And you are still young Amy. Like I said, in the Bay Area the majority of women (most of them professionals) do have there children much older than other areas. And when I say that I mean like mid to late 30s. By then you will probably already have your cute little family formed. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks, I sure hope so. I have so many family and friends having babies right now and wish that I could join them. 32 now so the sooner the better.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Heartbroken reading through these posts..Amy again i know ive said before but you know we are here for you and we all love you! You are a lovely such sweet person, youve given us all so much advice and comfort and i hope we are doing the same for you, i agree,i know its not easy but once this is over and af is here, i would definitely request a high risk doc from the get go.. And make sure they take you seriously and do what i will do next time, ring them whenever you feel something isnt right, if thye say dont worry its normal press it even further... I told DH that when i get pg again, im going to literally be the worst patient ever, and i actually wont leave the doctors office until i know everything is okay...

Kaylee hi chick, you are in the best forum for support regarding the angel babies, and also great support and help if you ttc again, these girls are the best, i dont think i would have coped without them this past two months, i even talk about the girls in general conversation to dh, as if we all live near eachother, and he knows who is who now lol!
So sorry for your loss ... big hugs

Jen,Laura,Jess how are you?

Angel how is AF? Not too unbearable i hope :)

Horsey hope you okay

Bethany we miss you and understand you taking a break , thinking of you still <3

Well after all the arguing with dh the past few days, he came home from work last night, and we didnt speak, and then he said he was going out...He came home last night with a big massive bunch of flowers and stuff to cook me dinner, and had tears in his eyes and told me he was sorry, we had a big cuddle/cry and sorted things out, i told him that i think most of our arguements boil down to me still being so angry over the mc, and we are okay now ....

Hes gone to work this morning so im going to have a good clean up for when he gets home, have a nice cup of tea waiting, and we said we are gonna cuddle up on sofa all day and watch movies :)

Hope youre all okay

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Ya, she wants me to come back for more labs in a week to monitor my levels. She said that if I pass things sooner then I can come do labs sooner. She wants to start testing for next cycle as soon as I get to 0


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Ya she does. She said she wants to check all levels through out my cycle. This lo was suppose to be due on dh bday. I told him that if we get everything figured out and I get pregnant on Christmas, the baby would be due on my bday :)

By during Christmas is the best! Hope you have a great time! Does this mean no aspen? :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy , hope you are comfortable and things are happening naturally xxx

Angel. Im hoping for a new year baby too, ive lost track of when i think i should O, it keeps going between CD17 and CD11 and i dont know where im at sometimes lol!

Ive decided to do a few home study courses though so im hoping that keeps me preoccupied instead of having a TTC brain all the time , hope af lets up for you soon so u can look forward to o xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy you doing okay hun? xxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. Still light bleeding so haven't passed yet. Just wish this done already. :( trying to focus on the good but we still have our moments of sadness.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bless you babe, you will have a heathy full term LO soon... I know its too early to ask really but are u going to still ttc right away once this is over? I feel awful for you. FX for you for a christmas baby . And glad you and dh have got eachother for comfort xxx


----------



## mommylov

We do want to try as soon as we can. The dr said that if we do pass everything naturally that we can try right away and with her monitoring and testing we feel more optimistic. It's about the only thing that is getting me through this right now. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ill pray that everything goes smoothly and naturally for you, like you say at least then you can be monitored etc and start again right away, its hope for you, and you do have time on your side, your not too old at all and you will get pg again ! And you will have ahealthy full term lo! I just know it :) Im charting and such but just trying to relax this month because the stress of it all is ridiculous. It seems to consume my every thought, constantly googling things and ending up with af etc, we will all ahve our rainbow babies sooon xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks tash, praying for you too!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im gona go get a nice bath and put all my clothes away, dh has judt finished putting up our bedroom cupboards, i have a lot of organising to do to say the least, take care speak soon xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys hugs and love to all but most espeacially to amy xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys hugs and love to all but most espeacially to amy xxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur holding up as well as can be hon, ur right to try focus on pos, u have new doc on ur side now and she will make all the difference to u having sticky bean next time xxx :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ... Just can't stop :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

aw in sorry hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:
i know hte feeling from last time, it is so horrible , i wish i could help


----------



## mommylov

Thanks, you girls have been such good friends to me.


----------



## lilesMom

only cos ur a pet and we love u xxxxxxxx :hugs: 
u deserve happiness and lo and u get it babe, i just know u will xxxx
at the mo i know it doesnt feel like it but u will honey xxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Love you Amy. Been thinking about you today. I am on bed rest, been cramping a bit, and it scares me of course. Tomorrow I go for hcg levels. Then I go to obgyn Monday to see if the pregnancy is viable or ectopic. So scared. I hope you are resting and taking it easy with your sweet dh. Maybe have a glass of wine (not sure if you drink at all). I don't know if your up to watching movies or anything, but sometimes a romantic comedy or regular comedy might help smooth things by. Just trying to give suggestions, but I know everybody mourns in their own way. I just hate to see any of your sad or stressed. I am thankful that you are no longer in limbo and now you can look to the future. When ever you feel down or feel you need to vent, we are all here for you. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natasha, so glad you are your hubby made up now its time for makeup :sex: hehe. I hope this cycle brings good news for you and that you are your hubby are doing good together. I know about the ups and downs, me and my husband have had plenty of them. Communication is always the key, but at times its hard because we feel these men don't understand us. I think as the relationship matures, the man usually does too( I would hope), so time does help. Your dh sounds like a sweet man, especially with all those surprises he had for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, are you feeling better hon? You are almost 12 weeks right? Or over 12 weeks? Hows the morning sickness going. I hope its easing up for you. Mine started today, 3 days earlier than the last pregnancy. Sore boobies are here too. Now all I hope is that this baby sticks and in the right place (uterus). Was just watching that movie Leap Year and though of you, since the lady went to Ireland. Now I really want to go to Ireland, one day. Its so so beautiful. Then I can drop by and visit you and LO. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Jess, yeah he is sweet, i do honestly think that most of the time its the stress of the TTC and also still a bit of anger about the mc. We are a strong couple, we both are really stubborn in arguements too, me because i know im right and him because hes a man lol! But Friday was the first time he actually *gave in* nd apologised and bought me flowers lol so i think we are making progress with the stubborness within him hehe.. Well weve certainly made up for time with bding..

Hope you are okay , and i also hope it goes well with your hcg levels, cant wait to know everythings viable and okay. I can understand you are scared, i would be too, they say cramping is normal in early pregnancy though, especially after mc , i have spoken to several doctors who state a d and c or mc doesnt affect future pregnancies but i spoke to a gynae woman who stated thta it is daft and foolish to think it doesnt affect it. Of course it does. I just hope it goes well for you..

Im hoping i get a BFP this month but to be honest im not expecting it, ive kind of gone from obsessing about it to being a bit complacent. Im bding, but its out of affection and feeling like it, ive not done an opk yet this cycle as i od so late last cycle, and i just cant be bothered to hold my pee in for hours and not have anything to drink lol!!

It will happen when its time for me, theres nothing i can do to hurry it up, just thinking baout expecting af each month so at least im not dissapointed when she comes. xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy hope youre okay today babe , well not okay, but as okay as you can be <3

Bethany we miss you and hope you and DH are okay <3

Jen,Laura, hope you are both doing well <3

Angel how are you ? Has AF pissed off yet ? Lol she needs to if not !! We need you to start BDing and grabbing that rainbow egg lol! <3

Horsey where you been?!

Anyone else ive missed ?
xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, are you feeling better hon? You are almost 12 weeks right? Or over 12 weeks? Hows the morning sickness going. I hope its easing up for you. Mine started today, 3 days earlier than the last pregnancy. Sore boobies are here too. Now all I hope is that this baby sticks and in the right place (uterus). Was just watching that movie Leap Year and though of you, since the lady went to Ireland. Now I really want to go to Ireland, one day. Its so so beautiful. Then I can drop by and visit you and LO. :hugs:

hi honey :) glad ur resting up and fx for ur results but im sure they will be great, xx i had cramping for weeks and weeks, but it was mild enough and doc told me it was totally normal, i know how hard it is not to worry , we can only try our best but it does sneak in too when our guard is down :) 
im 11 weeks today on the 11th of the 11th :) :)
my sickness is gone funny, i used to have it every day but now i can have a really good day and then extra bad day r 2, then good day, its gone patchy but thst normal cos the placenta starts taking over at 10 weeks, :)
yest and today im just starving all the time , i hope this isnt what i be like all the time i be huge :)
ireland is nice but quiet and mellow , dont expect too much of it :) 
i suppose im immune to it cos im here all the time :) 
but it would be lovely to meet up :)


----------



## lilesMom

natasha ur attitude sounds great :) ur dead right not to put urself under pressure xxxxxx
fx for ur relaxed approach which often has better results and is much easier on u mentally while trying :) and hurray for affectionate BD always good :)
we have started bding again too since im less nervy :) all docs and consultant said it was fine ages ago but i was too nervous. but it doesnt seem to ahve done any harm :)
only good :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy honey, lots of tlc for u, big huge :hugs: from me xxxxxxxxxx
ive been praying for u and sending u angels. i know u might be cross with um now (i was for abit after) but hoping it might help some bit xxxxxxxx
we all love u to bits and wish this wasnt happening to u hon xxxxxxx
best wishes to ur hubby too, hope he is holding up ok xxxx
bit of a silly thing for me to say but make sure u eat even if u dont feel like it. 
its important o take care of u for ur sake and for ttc again sake xxxx
i hope that doesnt sound weird but i dont want u neglecting urself xxxxx
:hugs: hon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel how u doin hon, u ok?
hope ur just busy having a nice weekend :)

love and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh Laurs im glad for you! You can start relaxing a bit more now :) 

Actually wish we didnt all live in different countries, would be lovely to actually all meet up , would be lovely ! 

Yeah i do feel more relaxed this cycle, i dont quite know if its a good thing in the sense that im not stressing and i feel mentally alot better, or if it means im becoming not bothered by it :/ 

I think ive been more distracted, ive decided to take some home courses and try and get into university next year , just part time, but ive finally decided on a career i want, so trying to get money for hte courses and sort some desk space out in the house is keeping me occupied :)

YOure up early LAura? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if its distraction or being bothered less, it doesnt matter its all good, ur energy isnt goin into stressing any more which makes u a more efficient baby making machine ha ha xx
thats cool ur gona study ,what did u decide to do was it child care ?
im not up that early im in ireland :) so same time zone :)
we def all ahve to meet some day, wouldnt it be cool if we all meet with LOs running around us, sont be too long now :) xxxxxx 
rainbow babies everywhere.
im a daw ive been thinking what to put on bedroom walls to amke it more baby like (later obvs when im sur ethings r ok ) but rainbows is perfect :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im not sure what you could do to your bedrooms walls before baby is born, but i was thinking when i have a Lo, of getting three small square canvas, and put DH habd prints on one, then mine on another, then LO's handprints on the third one, and putting them on the walls, but using the same colour pains to match the bedroom :D

Or you could get someone to do a really artistic bump picture later on in pg? They always look lovely, and plus its a memory then.

Theres loads of ideas online, you should google it :D I google everything. Ive even googled what shall i have for dinner tonight just for the fun of it lol!

Not child care, im going to study to be an audiologist, well id like to anyway, its if i can get through the pre courses , because i have no A Levels, i have to do one or two before i cna even apply for uni lol! Xx


----------



## lilesMom

google is the best isnt it, what did it tell u to have for dinner ? :)
the prints idea is lovely :) i always loved rainbow brite when iw as younger so ranbows have gotta be there somewhere :) im horribly unartistic so i will be buying stickers and stencils i think :)
forgive me for being adumbass but i presume that an audiologist is hearing testing ?
unusual choice but a very good one, they will always be needed . ts hard to find something in recession times that u r sure of the job staying around. 
im sure u will do great chick, well done for goin back xxx
i was gonna do abck and do child care i sep but with all that was happenin i didnt but i will do it soon :)


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta go eat im ravenous :) il be back xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha it told me to have ham egg and chips so i did lol!
Yeah i like rainbows too, it will look pretty, you can google it and they are loads of ideas on google!

Yeah audiologist is hearing and balance and dizziness etc, there are always jobs going for it, i originally wanted to work in the newborn hearing department but realised its more diverse to work as an adult one .
Yeah u got plenty of time to go into child care etc i hope you do!! xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

um ham, egg and chips i like :)
that sounds like an interesting job hon. :)
im all full now, i feel much more normal yest and today , hope its just cos im heading for second tri, cant wait till my scan :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, hope you all are doing well. Thank you so much fog your sweet words. Dh has been a gem and is trying up make me laugh and pick up my spirits. He has been cooking and cleaning and letting me rest which has been nice. I still haven't gotten that "gush" I'm waiting for and am now scared because I go back to work tomorrow. My boss said I can stay home if I need to but one more day won't do much and I don't really want to be home alone :( . 

Laura, tash, Jess, angel, Jen, Bethany, horsey... You guys are dolls and just know what to say to warm my heart. I love you girls loads! 

Jess, praying for you and rest up. Lots if women cramp and I'm hoping that you are one if them and that you and lo are healthy and doing great. 

Tash, glad you are getting your bding in! Fx!!!

Angel, horsey, tash, and Bethany and anyone flaw I missed.... Fx for those bfp!!

Jen, hope you got dh to clean the oven and that you're resting. 

Laura, hope you're feeling great too and love you tons!

Lots of love to you all and :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey angel glad you are getting rest and dh is being a lovely :) Us girls need it sometimes .. 

Yes getting bding in, no positive opk yet but it is only cd10 , last cycle was cd 17 so im trying to relax about it lol! 

I would like a BFP before christmas, i wouldnt ask for nay presents off anybody cos id have the best one already :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy u r so strong and have a great attitude xxxxxx :hugs:
i would prob stay home from work but i know what u mean , sometimes distraction is better xxxx hope things r d best they can be whatever u decide , xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hope you get that Xmas present!!!! <3


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy u r so strong and have a great attitude xxxxxx :hugs:
> i would prob stay home from work but i know what u mean , sometimes distraction is better xxxx hope things r d best they can be whatever u decide , xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks Laura, my thank you button has disappeared.


----------



## TTCSecrets

i meant amy not angel lol oops!

Glad u okay amy, well aswell as canbe... lets al hope for xmas babies xxx


----------



## jen435

.


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad dh is being amazing with you! We love you and want you laughing and smiling too but we also know what ur going thru and since we cant be there in person as we want to so badly be there for you. We.are here for u online sweet amy! Im sorry tomorrows monday. Dh cant stay home one more day with u? I can understand in a sense going back. :hugs2: praying u can move forward quickly and concieve by christmas like u said. What an amazing bday gift that would be amy. I went to church last night and said a special prayer individually for each of u. I hope u all dont mind! <3 u ladies! 

Angel u and natasha are full of pma atm it seems! I love the relaxed approach idea natasha! I know ur both temping too. Fxd for this cycle girls. I feel terrible for amy and pray every bfp is viable here on out. as it should be.

:dust:

Horsey hi sweety! How are you? Miss u!<3

:dust:

Laura umm still thinkin boy your craving of breakfast reminds me of liam. I craved salty foods (not a fan of usually) <3 your scans approaching soon right? Next week?? I cant recall date im sorry. Im excited for you!

Jessica as I said befor your levels are rising great! Praying they are much higher now and all is well. Ur fear is perfectly normal. Cramping is normal to an extent also. As I have cramping still. If it makes me severe pain then id go to er. Praying for great news on your bloodwork! This lo must stay. You been thru sooo much trama its so hard to think this one wont be ok but rest assure u can have a beautiful healthy baby sweety!!!! Everyone here deserves to and I wont stop praying til it happens. <3

Atm no house is a mess laundry isnt done I bought paper plates bowls plastic forks spoons knifes and cups.,he wont use em. stuff is piled all over. My husband is lazy :( no help at all. All well cant do anything feeling way I do. I hate messes too and smells bother me badly (entire house but bathroom spare rooms and bedroom is gross) so I hangout in bedroom. 

I ended up getting iv fluids helpped they gave me antinausea med too. I go for quad screen tom I cant help it im very scared. I know im in my 11wk and I cant help but think bad news is coming. These losses scar us.. I dont know I feel as if I can lose liam so far into my pregnancy how can this be dif. I am not sure if I told u ladies I told my boss im pregnant and what happened. :( one thing I dont want is stress havent had any yet except with my obgyn and hospitsl sending stuff to wrong lab and me being stuck to flick the bill. I am fighting tooth n nail its not my fault they didnt use my lab. Ugh im tired of aetna and my doctors being lazy!!! I am the one stressed in the end. Anyways I go to see new obgyn and hospital tom about switching possibly. I think I have to at this point though.. This past mon threw me over the edge. I keep thinking my baby wont have a heartbeat tom that somethings wrong. I have to stop be positive. Think my baby is fine. Its so hard to when u are at the point things started to go down hill last time. Baby is smaller though this time so I knoe my true anwsers wont get said yet.... Still scares me.


----------



## lilesMom

jen my fear is creeping back a little too when i think of my scan and then i just try to remind myself that im stil sicky at times and tired so its a good sign :) too long between scans isnt good. xxx
my sacn is thurs week chick, not too long but seems really long at same time , iykwim. :)
all we can do is try ad focus on bright side, we r preg again which we wanted for so long and we have the best chance of healthy LO, we deserve it and am hoping we both get what we deserve :) like al the ladies here, im looking forward to a yr r so when we all have our Los and we r comparing notes on their behaviour :) xxxxxxxxx
yeah is still think im having a boy too, part of me would love a girl like lile but i would be so happy to get either :)
thank god u got fluids and med to help hon, u sound like u had it really bad xxxx
my OH is abit of a mess monster too :) i claened d house before he got up this morn and its messy again :) i often wait till mon to clean cos he is off weekend and it can be pointless cleaning unless he is at work :)
yeah i hear ya on the smells though, i think ive turned into a sniffer dog :)
im gettin smells from the next room and all :)
my car had a slight pong to it to me now and no one else can get the smell at all :)
i have envelopes that i think the glue on them smells like someone has been sick on um :)
they actually make me feel really sick :) 
have u told ur Dh how sick the smells amke u, i guess u have but it didnt work, men !!!!
show him or tell him about me amd my nose so he knows its a real thing for us. 
sometimes OH thinks im making up preg symptoms cos some of the symptoms r kinda bizarre :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy thinking of u all the time honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel r u ok, its unlike u to not be here, xxx 
hope its just a nice weekend for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, just checking up on all of you. Amy, hope this ordeal is over for you sooner than later, so you can start to focus on your next healthy lo. Sending positive thoughts for you hon. :flower: 

Jen, so glad you got the IV, it must have helped a lot. And for all the bs you are dealing with the hospitals, labs and health care provider. I wish I could just tell all of them off for you. :growlmad: I hope you lo is growing perfectly and is nice and healthy hon. 

Natasha, your getting close to baby making time!! yay!! And everything is going better with dh. He sounds like a sweetheart. No more arguing not healthy for bd time. You need some nice passionate love making, I hear its better to make babies. Sending you lots of love Tash!

Angel, thanks for thinking about me. I am a bit nervous about tomorrow, just trying to stay positive though. I know feeling like this will get me nowhere. 
Hope you had fun last night with hubby and good wine. Oh how I love a nice glass of wine.. If things go well, hopefully I won't need to have any wine for the next 7 to 8 months!

Laura, I understand you worry, it is perfectly natural, when or is I get to the point your at, I am sure I will be feeling the same. FX your lo is perfectly healthy. And good news about the morning sickness subsiding. :happydance:

AFM. Took my blood test today for hcg levels, so I get results tomorrow and hopefully my ob can see me, and do a scan. I feel better today other than my back hurting, but that is getting better too. 

Love you all. !! :hugs::kiss: to all!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Just saw that your'e online Amy. Forgot to mention, I had a dream I met you somehow, and I gave you a big hug and we went out shopping or something like that. That's all I remember, its one of the few normal dreams I have had lately. I hope your doing better today hon and that your nicely rested. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll and what an awesome dream! That must mean it will happen one day... We will all meet :) 

Dh took me out today and we bought some Christmas decorations which made me feel better. Hopefully by next year we will have a lo to share the holidays with. 

Let us know what happens with your test results!

Live you all and hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i do hope you have a lo to share next christmas with, we will all have our xmas rainbow babies.. Hope youre okay babe thinking of u always, how are things progressing? All naturally i hope for you xx big cuddles for u too xxx

Jess you must let us know how it goes today with results etc. will keep checking in..

Ive rang into work and got a duvet day because i didnt sleep at all last night was tossing and turning all night and i feel like death warmed up today..not even warmed up lol! had an almost positive opk today so going to do another later on today i think and see what it says.. Also going to try and clean up if i can find some energy from somewhere, i tell you, between ttc, sorting out my studies, going to work, running the house, doing the washing and drying..im surprised i have any energy at all lol!

how are all my girls xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys jess fx for ur results xxx it will be great im sure and will be a relief for u xxx

amy hope ur ok hon xxxxxxxxxx

tash enjoy ur duvet day :) xxx

angel hope ur ok today now dh is gone, how long for this time, sorry u prob said alright but im very forgetfull xxxxxxxxxx

jen hope u and bumpy r doin well xxxxxx hope ur not too sick. xx

hi horsey xxx <3

bethany if ur ever on checking xxxxxxx we miss u loads xxxxxxxxxxx

:dust: and love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey laura hope you feeling well xxx

I am thinking of going back to bed ive got an awful cold :((( xxx


----------



## lilesMom

do babe u wont be able to every day and best thing when ur sick is sleep xxxxxxxxxxxx
get a hot water bottle and hot choc and go to bed xxxxx sleep tight :)


----------



## geegirl

just seen the sad news :( was thinking of you the other day in the mist of it all, keep positive lady! it will happen for you xxx


mommylov said:


> Thanks doll and what an awesome dream! That must mean it will happen one day... We will all meet :)
> 
> Dh took me out today and we bought some Christmas decorations which made me feel better. Hopefully by next year we will have a lo to share the holidays with.
> 
> Let us know what happens with your test results!
> 
> Live you all and hope everyone has a good night.


----------



## geegirl

2ww, day 1 of missed period, i want to take bets to see how far over i am this month? the dreaded week wait, i refuse to now buy pt as too seeing WAY to many bfn. Have an appointment finally on the 30th with the fertility clinic so hopefully can have some idea as to what is going on! good luck to you ladies in the 2ww its driving me crazy! good luck ladies!xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Geegirl arent you going to test? Do you know when you ovulated? xxx


----------



## Kaylee44

mommylov said:


> Hi kaylee, I just found out today that I am in the process of miscarrying for the second time so my apologies for not writing too much. I'm so sorry for your loss but you came to the right place. You have found the best group of girls for support. We all share the pain of loss and even though we are all currently in different phases post mc, everyone here just gets it. I hope you find some comfort here :)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you are feeling better today. My surgery was on Tuesday and I went through a period of depression this weekend, but am feeling more positive today. I know it will happen for me and I know it will happen for you and the rest of the girls here. It will just make us love our babies more when they arrive! Sorry for my late response. I cannot seem to figure out how to get updates when people respond and It took me awhile to find where my post was again. I'll eventually figure it out. I am really happy to sharing this process with some great women. Hang in there. I'm thinking of you and hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kaylee44

lilesMom said:


> kaylee so soory for all u have been through :hugs: hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> and welcome, a good reason didnt bring anyone here but it is a great thread with some really lovely supportitve girls , welcome babe xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks for the kind words. It really is great having a group that understands. My family and friends are great, but I really don't feel like anyone quite understands. Thank you!


----------



## Kaylee44

xoxo4angel said:


> Kaylee. Sorry for your losses, but glad you have found us. The ladies on here are are the best source of support a girl could ask for...vent away. Fx for your future success. Looking forward to sharing stories with you!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Laura.

Thanks Laura. I am so happy to be here (just need to figure out how to use the site a little better :) I've never used a chat room and hoping I am using the quotes right. Thanks again for being so welcoming. It means a ton!


----------



## Kaylee44

aaronswoman79 said:


> Kaylee, I just read through your post. I am so sorry for what you have gone through. :flower: . You have come to the right place for support. We all understand your fears and sorrows, and we are all here for you. I have learned and immense amount of new things concerning trying to conceive, fertility, over the counter ovulation predictors etc. from these amazing women. If it weren't for them I don't think I would have gotten pregnant again (fingers crossed right now because of the reality that something could go wrong). We are all in on this journey together. When ever you need a shoulder to cry on (well you know what I mean hehe) or just need advice, come on here hon. That is so good that you have a good support system. Very very important. But I completely understand what if feels like to feel alone even with all of that support. It takes finding women through not so fortunate circumstances who have gone through what you have gone through. Take care, and I hope you find your answers and one day have your beautiful little baby in your arms. :hugs:

Wow, this made me cry. What a fantastic group of women who are so welcoming! I am crossing my fingers for you. How far along are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Kaylee, just keep refreshing the page to see new posts , youll get the hang of it :)

Glad the op went okay with no complications and you can start ttc again, so sorry for your loss , it will happen for all of us babe, im sure of it, by the time 2013 is out we will all no longer be bump buddies or ttc buddies, but baby buddies :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooo angel youl have to let us know as soon as you get results :) What date is thanksgiving? So i know when you are due to o lol!!

I am more positive at the moment, havent managed to do an opk today because ive been drinking that much lemsip and cups of tea it would be a waste, going to try and not drink anything for a few hours but its so harddd just wanna cuppa teaaaaaaaaa!! So not sure if im going to get an opk done, dont know if its going to be the same as last month where i get two surges, one on cd11 which is normal o for me, or if it will have another one on cd17 like last month :/ Because ive had no ewcm, well, i dont know if i have or havent since me and DH have been BD crazy this past week lol! So i dont wanna check because i dont know if it will be his little swimmers or ewcm.. Hmf, god nows, think this month is going to be a bit amateur for me as far as *trying*goes..

xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Kaylee44

TTCSecrets said:


> Kaylee, just keep refreshing the page to see new posts , youll get the hang of it :)
> 
> Glad the op went okay with no complications and you can start ttc again, so sorry for your loss , it will happen for all of us babe, im sure of it, by the time 2013 is out we will all no longer be bump buddies or ttc buddies, but baby buddies :) xxx

Love the positivity. 2013 will definitely be the year for all of us :)


----------



## Kaylee44

xoxo4angel said:


> Good morning ladies! :dust:
> 
> Amy ~ If you went to work, I hope you are doing well and colleaguezilla is at bay! :ignore:
> 
> Tash ~ You sound very busy! Fx your OPK goes positive today or tomorrow! I am sure this cycle will be where you get a BFP! :bunny:
> 
> Jess ~ Good luck at the Dr today. Rise HCG...rise! (oh and I hope they'll give you a scan to rest your mind!). This thread IS the one place it is safe to vent fears, worries and share tears of joy without judgement. DHs and close friends have no clue what we go through and secretly they are probably wondering why we still dwell on the past. I <3 you ladies!
> 
> Jen ~ Thinking of you and your bump today. I cannot wait to see the pics of your LO. Let us know when you post it! xoxo :baby:
> 
> Laura ~ Any idea if you'll have to go back to work? :shrug:
> 
> Geegirl ~ So you're in the TWW or is AF late? Sorry if I am confused. Either way, when will you test? Fx!
> 
> Kaylee ~ Sorry again. Are you doing alright now? I too went through a touch of depression after my D&C. I couldn't even get out of bed! Somehow it starts to get easier. The hardest part for me was waiting to get AF! Felt like an eternity!
> 
> Bethany and Horsey :howdy:
> 
> DH is gone for the week. He gets home Friday! So I have NOTHING going on! It's kind of nice...I am still waiting to hear back from the Dr's about having the HSG done. I hope they call soon! :telephone:

I'm doing much better, thank you. I had some complications after my D&C (retained tissue) and had to wait 3 months before trying again. This time the Dr said I only have to wait one cycle so hopefully we'll be back at it soon :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, thanks again for the well wishes.. cramping still today but sstill waiting to pass. Im at work and its been nice to kind of keep my mind of off things a bit but hte cramps def remind me of what is going on right.. hope you all are doing well and have a good day/night. :hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## geegirl

im sick of taking tests! 15months not one positive opk,or one positive pregnancy test! i tend to have about 3 months of af coming on time,then it goes all crazy and comes say either ten day early to ten days late so i can never judge when!and my boobs hurt from what i think must be ovulation all the way until af comes so i cant use that as a gauge.... very frustrating!!!! xxx


TTCSecrets said:


> Geegirl arent you going to test? Do you know when you ovulated? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## geegirl

i bought a thermometer a while ago with good intentions to track, i am a spaghetti brain and forgot a few days ect.... did have bloods last month to track my ov and going for the results next week, also have my 1st appointment with fertility clinic end of this month, so hopefully have a few more answers well at least get the ball rolling! x


xoxo4angel said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> im sick of taking tests! 15months not one positive opk,or one positive pregnancy test! i tend to have about 3 months of af coming on time,then it goes all crazy and comes say either ten day early to ten days late so i can never judge when!and my boobs hurt from what i think must be ovulation all the way until af comes so i cant use that as a gauge.... very frustrating!!!! xxx
> 
> Have you tried temping? I started last month and it was quite helpful for figuring out when I ovulated and told me in advance AF was coming...might ease the frustration of not knowing. :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## jen435

Kaylee so sorry for your loss :hugs: I am glad ur doing okay. I know how hard it is to lose and have to go through ttc again. Stay positive your lil one will come and we will be here cheering u on til ur lo is in ur arms and even after! <3

Amy so glad work is helping preoccupy your mind. I wish u the best and pray everything passes naturally so u can get back to ttc. dec would be such a lovely month. :hugs: im still so very sorry u had to experience this again. Im glad u found a caring obgyn now thou and ur next lo will stay. <3

Jess thinking of you<3 hope ur okay and all is well sweety.

Angel what a great plan! Turkey day baby!! :) oh I really want it to happen for u!!! Hope hsg goes well and is painless. I wish it was easier for u sweety. :hugs:

Natasha yay almost positive opk get busy tonight just incase!! Sooner the better! :dust: hoping u have ur bfp sooon!!!

Geegirl hi! Im so sorry for your loss. I can understand ur frustration in htps being negative.. Wait as long as u need. We will be anxiously waiting :dust: hoping u have ur bfp soon! 

Laura yes I was wondering about u working also. How are u feeling today? Hope ur lo is bouncing around today all happy! <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody, Kaylee and geegirl.. welcome sweet ladies. I am sorry about the way we have all met, tragedy has brought us all together. But believe me when I say that these girls here are friends for life. We all have a bond that a lot of people can't quite understand (miscarriage is so hard to understand for people who have luckily never experienced it). 

Amy, love you and thinking about you. We will all be bump buddies soon enough. One positive thing that you can take from all of this.. that you are very fertile. Now you have a more proactive team over there (the docs) that seem to be taking care of you a whole lot better. I am glad that you got out today, it is much better than being home alone. 

Jen and Laura, hope you girls are doing great. Just think, soon enough you will feel los kicking and squirming around in there, can't wait!! 

Angel, thank you so much for thinking about me. It has been a stressful weekend waiting for the results. And on top of it, my husband was being an ass yesterday (hopefully he never comes across this thread, or I will be in a wee bit of trouble. lol.) I told him he should be ashamed of himself for acting the way he did, and he had the nerve to say he had a neck ache and didn't feel good and that's why he was acting up. I told him, "and I have a uterus ache, you don't see me bitching to you. For crying out loud, I'm about to get important test results." He apologized after. Just don't understand men at times, its like they get pms too. Actually I have read that they also have a monthly cycle and can get mood swings too. lol.

Natasha, I like your chart that shows all the info about ttc. It's pretty cool. So you are close oving I see, are you getting prepared with your dh? Hey, do they sell pre-seed over there? That is what I used last month I got pregnant. I think there is something to that stuff. I hear a lot of good things. Not sure if you use it, but if you don't, might want to look into it.


----------



## jen435

As for me I was in tears on the ultrasound table watching my baby bouncing around on the screen with a heartbeat of 171bpm. Dec 3 is when they will do a heart check scan. Praying its okay and feeling very thankful for a heartbeat and for u ladies. I wouldnt be holding myself together if I didnt have u! <3 So thank you!

Angel I post ultrasound pics tonight promise. Im exhausted and need to sleep. I couldnt sleep at all last night. 

Laura im craving a personal pan pizza from pizza hut. Im nuts! Zofran works some what! Headaches are brutal but ill survive. Your scans thurs right??? Sooo excited for u!


----------



## geegirl

you ladies are amazing!!!! i mean my dh is wonderful but you know there is only so much they can understand right? who else has been trying for over a year on here?? im going bonkers!!! so so sorry for all of your losses, i feel what you feel :) x


----------



## jen435

Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!


----------



## jen435

Jess sooooo??? Did u hear from ur doctor??


----------



## aaronswoman79

AFM I got the test results this morning. I asked the nurse what my hcg levels were, and you know what is the first thing she said, "I see your hcg results.. this is odd..." Then she goes on to say, "I think you need to be seen by a doctor very soon.." My heart started beating very fast. I was so freaking scared. Then I asked her while I was shaking, what was wrong and what did the hcg results say. Then she said, "Your hcg more than doubled, I don't know how that is..." I was thinking wtf (sorry for the language) isn't that a good thing? Then I asked her, "Aren't they suppose the double?" She said, she didn't know what was going on. 

So, I proceeded to tell her I had a pregnancy confirmation on Friday and my hcg levels were only at 1,000. She said on Friday my hcg levels were actually 1,200 and they have gone up to 3,200. She apologized left and right, she actually thought I was still waiting for hcg to go down from last pregnancy, so that is why she was confused as to why they more doubled. So she said that that was very good results, the 3,200. She also said that even if it only doubled a little after 48 hours, that still would have been good. I basically took the test on Sunday afternoon though. 

So in 56 hours my hcg went up and almost tripled.. this is good right? lol. I am sorry I am still paranoid. Oh, and then I told her I needed to go in and get a scan to make sure that the baby is in my uterus. And she says she is almost certain it is, because hcg levels that go up healthy are healthy pregnancies. But she wants me to come in on Thursday, they want the hcg to be at least 5,000 to get a clearer picture. Just in case they can't see the sac today, they don't want to add added stress to me. 

I am trying to be happy, but I am also so scared. Oh and remember when I told all of you that when I went to the er, the ultrasound tech told me that at 4 to 5 weeks we should have seen a sac. The nurse told me that is totally false. That every pregnancy is different, especially if I have a longer cycle and I ovulate a couple of days later than average, that can make a hug difference and that 4w6d to 5w0d is still extremely early for some women, especially if hcg is lover than 2,000. Man, this is all promising, but so stressful. Please God let me keep this baby.. please!! :hugs::kiss: to all!


----------



## geegirl

oh i know that one all too well, its a state of depression you know your grieving. i felt very guilty for a ridiculous reason and they dont get that sort of thing. i dont get a cuddle if they want anything other than 'play' time or prompted! eghhhh men indeed! :growlmad:i just think positive to be positive to make positive happen. what your mood generates can effect EVERY thing conscious or not... i am a great believer in the power of the mind. my mum always said unhappy momma unhappy household! Thinking of you ladies xxx 


jen435 said:


> Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!


----------



## geegirl

i have every faith in you! sending all my positive vibes too you!! feeling hopeful xxxx


aaronswoman79 said:


> AFM I got the test results this morning. I asked the nurse what my hcg levels were, and you know what is the first thing she said, "I see your hcg results.. this is odd..." Then she goes on to say, "I think you need to be seen by a doctor very soon.." My heart started beating very fast. I was so freaking scared. Then I asked her while I was shaking, what was wrong and what did the hcg results say. Then she said, "Your hcg more than doubled, I don't know how that is..." I was thinking wtf (sorry for the language) isn't that a good thing? Then I asked her, "Aren't they suppose the double?" She said, she didn't know what was going on.
> 
> So, I proceeded to tell her I had a pregnancy confirmation on Friday and my hcg levels were only at 1,000. She said on Friday my hcg levels were actually 1,200 and they have gone up to 3,200. She apologized left and right, she actually thought I was still waiting for hcg to go down from last pregnancy, so that is why she was confused as to why they more doubled. So she said that that was very good results, the 3,200. She also said that even if it only doubled a little after 48 hours, that still would have been good. I basically took the test on Sunday afternoon though.
> 
> So in 56 hours my hcg went up and almost tripled.. this is good right? lol. I am sorry I am still paranoid. Oh, and then I told her I needed to go in and get a scan to make sure that the baby is in my uterus. And she says she is almost certain it is, because hcg levels that go up healthy are healthy pregnancies. But she wants me to come in on Thursday, they want the hcg to be at least 5,000 to get a clearer picture. Just in case they can't see the sac today, they don't want to add added stress to me.
> 
> I am trying to be happy, but I am also so scared. Oh and remember when I told all of you that when I went to the er, the ultrasound tech told me that at 4 to 5 weeks we should have seen a sac. The nurse told me that is totally false. That every pregnancy is different, especially if I have a longer cycle and I ovulate a couple of days later than average, that can make a hug difference and that 4w6d to 5w0d is still extremely early for some women, especially if hcg is lover than 2,000. Man, this is all promising, but so stressful. Please God let me keep this baby.. please!! :hugs::kiss: to all!


----------



## aaronswoman79

geegirl said:


> oh i know that one all too well, its a state of depression you know your grieving. i felt very guilty for a ridiculous reason and they dont get that sort of thing. i dont get a cuddle if they want anything other than 'play' time or prompted! eghhhh men indeed! :growlmad:i just think positive to be positive to make positive happen. what your mood generates can effect EVERY thing conscious or not... i am a great believer in the power of the mind. my mum always said unhappy momma unhappy household! Thinking of you ladies xxx
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!Click to expand...

Amen to that geegirl. And your mom gave you good advice. Sometimes my husband starts to cuddle me and I think ,oh how sweet, and then the cuddling turns to touching, and then I know what he wants. Men are weird creatures hehe. Oh I looked at your status, you have 5 year old. Sweet. That is good, it means you have had a healthy child. And you will have a healthy child again. I have 2 daughters, one is almost 13!! and the other is almost 7!!. I had the first when I was 20 and second at 26. Now that I am in my ealy 30s pregnancy is much harder on the body. Can you imagine my older daughter will be over 13 years older than my youngest. At least she can help me change diapers and help out. haha. She says she doesn't want to be anywhere near diapers, and that if its a boy she definitely refuses to change a boy. lol.


----------



## jen435

Wonderful news jessica! Sending positive sticky vibes ur way!!! :)


----------



## geegirl

My friend said the other week, 'spooning always leads to forking' hahaha quite apt i think! i had my daughter quite young i was 18 years old and since left her not so nice father and married a beautiful man. he has a 8 year old boy from a previous relationship so we should in theory both be working hehe so there is hope just taking a verrrry long time! its amazing live in babysitter right there for you :) she will fall in love with her sibling and do anything needed i bet you! does she know about the min a boys nappy is off out comes pee, i cant tell you how mant times my nephew has peed on me! x


aaronswoman79 said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> oh i know that one all too well, its a state of depression you know your grieving. i felt very guilty for a ridiculous reason and they dont get that sort of thing. i dont get a cuddle if they want anything other than 'play' time or prompted! eghhhh men indeed! :growlmad:i just think positive to be positive to make positive happen. what your mood generates can effect EVERY thing conscious or not... i am a great believer in the power of the mind. my mum always said unhappy momma unhappy household! Thinking of you ladies xxx
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that geegirl. And your mom gave you good advice. Sometimes my husband starts to cuddle me and I think ,oh how sweet, and then the cuddling turns to touching, and then I know what he wants. Men are weird creatures hehe. Oh I looked at your status, you have 5 year old. Sweet. That is good, it means you have had a healthy child. And you will have a healthy child again. I have 2 daughters, one is almost 13!! and the other is almost 7!!. I had the first when I was 20 and second at 26. Now that I am in my ealy 30s pregnancy is much harder on the body. Can you imagine my older daughter will be over 13 years older than my youngest. At least she can help me change diapers and help out. haha. She says she doesn't want to be anywhere near diapers, and that if its a boy she definitely refuses to change a boy. lol.Click to expand...


----------



## aaronswoman79

geegirl said:


> My friend said the other week, 'spooning always leads to forking' hahaha quite apt i think! i had my daughter quite young i was 18 years old and since left her not so nice father and married a beautiful man. he has a 8 year old boy from a previous relationship so we should in theory both be working hehe so there is hope just taking a verrrry long time! its amazing live in babysitter right there for you :) she will fall in love with her sibling and do anything needed i bet you! does she know about the min a boys nappy is off out comes pee, i cant tell you how mant times my nephew has peed on me! x
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> oh i know that one all too well, its a state of depression you know your grieving. i felt very guilty for a ridiculous reason and they dont get that sort of thing. i dont get a cuddle if they want anything other than 'play' time or prompted! eghhhh men indeed! :growlmad:i just think positive to be positive to make positive happen. what your mood generates can effect EVERY thing conscious or not... i am a great believer in the power of the mind. my mum always said unhappy momma unhappy household! Thinking of you ladies xxx
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that geegirl. And your mom gave you good advice. Sometimes my husband starts to cuddle me and I think ,oh how sweet, and then the cuddling turns to touching, and then I know what he wants. Men are weird creatures hehe. Oh I looked at your status, you have 5 year old. Sweet. That is good, it means you have had a healthy child. And you will have a healthy child again. I have 2 daughters, one is almost 13!! and the other is almost 7!!. I had the first when I was 20 and second at 26. Now that I am in my ealy 30s pregnancy is much harder on the body. Can you imagine my older daughter will be over 13 years older than my youngest. At least she can help me change diapers and help out. haha. She says she doesn't want to be anywhere near diapers, and that if its a boy she definitely refuses to change a boy. lol.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Hey hon, wow you are sooo young. Iv'e got 10 years over you. lol. I also left the father of my 1st child (he was evil, literally), and I went on to marry a great man. I guess we have something in common. :flower: Oh and I have no idea about changing little boys. lol. Have never changed one. If I do indeed have a boy, it will be very interesting. hehe. I will be sure to wear goggles when I change him. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Wonderful news jessica! Sending positive sticky vibes ur way!!! :)

Hey hon thanks, I just realized something, you signature says my name is arronswomen, it sounds like my husband has a lot of mistresses. lol. Thought it was cute and funny. Anyways, thx for the positive vibes, I really need them right now, and so glad that your ultrasound was awesome and you saw your little bundle of joy moving. Have any intuitions or feelings about what you are having? Right now I am so filled with worry, I can't even think of that. I just want a healthy baby, girl or boy.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess i love the charting! Actually couldnt imagine TTC without it now and im only on 2nd cycle charting lol!! Well worth the money for vip access with all the fertility info!!

Well i thought i was close to o but i just did an opk and its lighter than it was yesterday so i think it may be like last month where i had two surges, and that ended in AF so not hopeful about this month! 


Hope all you ladies are well.. Jess brill news at doctors ay!!
Jen Laura hope bumps are okay!

Geegirl Kaylee how are you?

Horsey Angel how are u ?

Bethany we are missing you! Hope youre alright xxx

Anyone else ive missed?

Im just sat on here watching the soaps and snuggled in the duvet while DH cares to my every whim haha! xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Geegirl ~ Hurray for FS appointment. :yipee: I hope they can give you the answers you need! Temping...well, I have to set an alarm to wake me up daily to take it. It took me about a week to get the hang of it! 

Jen ~ So glad you got to see your lo...I bet you are on :cloud9: now...get your rest though, I am sure it was difficult to sleep last night. :sleep: 

Jess ~ Your HCG more than doubling is amazing! :wohoo: Happy and Healthy 8 months to you! Come on Thursday! 

Sorry DH's are being a pain...we wouldn't love them if they weren't though. Their differences are most likely what attracted us to them. Falling pregnant after a loss can be very trying on a couple, whether your LO is in there growing or an eggy waiting to hatch. :dust: for those of us ttc and :hugs: to those who are leading the way with their bumps!


----------



## geegirl

ohh i know the evil, we had to be moved to a secret women's refuge and move cities away from friends and family, lucky i now know he is over 200 miles away and frankly given up on us! i have an old soul i think! yh only 2 years ago was my first boy experience was educating to say the least many more folds than little girls haha! i honestly dont know what i would do witha little boy :/ eekkk! x ps. glad you got out of your situation i know how hard it can be xx


aaronswoman79 said:


> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> My friend said the other week, 'spooning always leads to forking' hahaha quite apt i think! i had my daughter quite young i was 18 years old and since left her not so nice father and married a beautiful man. he has a 8 year old boy from a previous relationship so we should in theory both be working hehe so there is hope just taking a verrrry long time! its amazing live in babysitter right there for you :) she will fall in love with her sibling and do anything needed i bet you! does she know about the min a boys nappy is off out comes pee, i cant tell you how mant times my nephew has peed on me! x
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geegirl said:
> 
> 
> oh i know that one all too well, its a state of depression you know your grieving. i felt very guilty for a ridiculous reason and they dont get that sort of thing. i dont get a cuddle if they want anything other than 'play' time or prompted! eghhhh men indeed! :growlmad:i just think positive to be positive to make positive happen. what your mood generates can effect EVERY thing conscious or not... i am a great believer in the power of the mind. my mum always said unhappy momma unhappy household! Thinking of you ladies xxx
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Geegirl and jess ugh men! Im considered lazy annoyin and my husband is telling me im pushing him away I cant cook n clean like I,did and they just dont,get it. Glad urs appologized jess and urs is kinda understanding geegirl. Mine shows no emotion and he doesnt hug unless he wants something. Its annoying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that geegirl. And your mom gave you good advice. Sometimes my husband starts to cuddle me and I think ,oh how sweet, and then the cuddling turns to touching, and then I know what he wants. Men are weird creatures hehe. Oh I looked at your status, you have 5 year old. Sweet. That is good, it means you have had a healthy child. And you will have a healthy child again. I have 2 daughters, one is almost 13!! and the other is almost 7!!. I had the first when I was 20 and second at 26. Now that I am in my ealy 30s pregnancy is much harder on the body. Can you imagine my older daughter will be over 13 years older than my youngest. At least she can help me change diapers and help out. haha. She says she doesn't want to be anywhere near diapers, and that if its a boy she definitely refuses to change a boy. lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hon, wow you are sooo young. Iv'e got 10 years over you. lol. I also left the father of my 1st child (he was evil, literally), and I went on to marry a great man. I guess we have something in common. :flower: Oh and I have no idea about changing little boys. lol. Have never changed one. If I do indeed have a boy, it will be very interesting. hehe. I will be sure to wear goggles when I change him. lol.Click to expand...


----------



## geegirl

think an alarm is a good idea! yes bring on the 30th woooo! :D x


xoxo4angel said:


> Geegirl ~ Hurray for FS appointment. :yipee: I hope they can give you the answers you need! Temping...well, I have to set an alarm to wake me up daily to take it. It took me about a week to get the hang of it!
> 
> Jen ~ So glad you got to see your lo...I bet you are on :cloud9: now...get your rest though, I am sure it was difficult to sleep last night. :sleep:
> 
> Jess ~ Your HCG more than doubling is amazing! :wohoo: Happy and Healthy 8 months to you! Come on Thursday!
> 
> Sorry DH's are being a pain...we wouldn't love them if they weren't though. Their differences are most likely what attracted us to them. Falling pregnant after a loss can be very trying on a couple, whether your LO is in there growing or an eggy waiting to hatch. :dust: for those of us ttc and :hugs: to those who are leading the way with their bumps!


----------



## geegirl

well thankyou, speaking to you ladies have cheered me up a great deal :) hope you are happy and healthy x


TTCSecrets said:


> Jess i love the charting! Actually couldnt imagine TTC without it now and im only on 2nd cycle charting lol!! Well worth the money for vip access with all the fertility info!!
> 
> Well i thought i was close to o but i just did an opk and its lighter than it was yesterday so i think it may be like last month where i had two surges, and that ended in AF so not hopeful about this month!
> 
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well.. Jess brill news at doctors ay!!
> Jen Laura hope bumps are okay!
> 
> Geegirl Kaylee how are you?
> 
> Horsey Angel how are u ?
> 
> Bethany we are missing you! Hope youre alright xxx
> 
> Anyone else ive missed?
> 
> Im just sat on here watching the soaps and snuggled in the duvet while DH cares to my every whim haha! xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I am going to watch a movie now...Marvel's The Avengers (hope it isn't odd that I'm a fan. I grew up with 2 older brothers...) My DH isn't into Marvel Comic based movies, so now is my opportunity to lounge on the sofa and take it in! Thinking of you all! xoxo


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad youre all okay... Just watching the soaps and it seems everyone is getting pregnant or just had a baby lol! Oh dear.... And im not sure if my new ticker is motivating me or depressing me lol :/ Hmmm xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im not sure if they sell pre seed over here in uk, might be worth me getting some because i dont seem to have alot unless i look for it if that makes sense xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im still catching up but im gonna forget everythign if i dont post something now :)
think i may be gettin abby brain i donno if its too early r not :) although while ttc i had it abit too so maybe obsessed brain ha ha xxxxxxxxxx

jen give ur hubby a kick in hte ass, they all need it from time to time. 
he doesnt understand whats its like to be preg and so sick nearly all the time. 
so u gotta make him :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i had a roll for dinner with ham and cheese, u would swear i had a 4 course meal, im anusoues and the burps that r coming from me sound like a trucker :blush: ( no offence to truckers just trying to think of a manly man :) )

angel , that sounds great, ur pkan i mean :) hoep its painless as well for u ,is it supposed to be ok? xxxxxxxxxx only thing i heard is that soooo many people get preg within 3 months of gettin it done , so fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
cant wait for ur bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope ur good sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx il prob read ur results a si go on xxxxxxxx

amy , love and hugs, glad work wasnt too bad, distraction prob best.
fx for natural and pain free as poss for u xxxxxxxxxx love u xxxxxxxx

geegirl and kaylee, hey girls , long time no talk :) 
if ur having trouble looking up posts, all the ones u have previously posted on are in your 'userCp' tab at the top of ur baby and bump home page xxx
and seconding angel , any probs with abbreviation just holler, we al had to learn um and some of um seem silly till someone explains um xxxxxxxxxx
welcome again and fx for bfps all round xxxxxxxxxx

tasha hope u had a lovely rest sweetie xxx

i have 2 more pages to read , by time im done typing this il prob have 4 more to read ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I am going to watch a movie now...Marvel's The Avengers (hope it isn't odd that I'm a fan. I grew up with 2 older brothers...) My DH isn't into Marvel Comic based movies, so now is my opportunity to lounge on the sofa and take it in! Thinking of you all! xoxo

i love films like this, my fave films r the xmen ones, lethal wepons, shawshank redemption...... all kinda boyish films. :) 
and i have 5 sis and 6 bro, i just prefer actiony films :)
romantic com not really my thing
enjoy xx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Im not sure if they sell pre seed over here in uk, might be worth me getting some because i dont seem to have alot unless i look for it if that makes sense xxx

they sell it in 2 stores in cork os if we have it, u def have it. :)
google stockists xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
do u have sam mc cauley chemists? they do it here xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i still donno bout work guys cos i went to my doc for letter and to get bloods sone today but i was there for nearly 2 hrs cos there were loads of people there and when i came out was too late to call my boss, il ring tomor . kind of nervous which is silly :) 
either way isnt the end of the world :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

geegirl, all I can say is wow about what you had to go through, so glad you got away from him. My ex was also a psycho. After I had the baby, he admitted to me that he had killed someone. Didn't know whether to believe it or not, but that was the end of my relationship. He did keep trying to get into our lives. He almost killed me when I was pregnant, he brutally abused me.. brutally. I left him several times, but he always crept back. I can make a movie from what I went through with this guy. Thank God my daughter made it through the pregnancy, and he eventually got his. I found out in late 2006, that he was arrested for being a serial rapist. He got convicted of raping several women, threatening them with a deadly weapon and the list of convictions goes on. He in now spending 50 years to life in prison. He will get out the soonest when he is in his mid to late 80s. I always wondered if he would someday get punished for the anguish he put me through, well he did, and that chapter of my life had been closed forever. My daughter will never know him, and will always call my husband her daddy. My husband came into her life, when she was 3 and has always been her father.


----------



## Kaylee44

mommylov said:


> Hi girls, thanks again for the well wishes.. cramping still today but sstill waiting to pass. Im at work and its been nice to kind of keep my mind of off things a bit but hte cramps def remind me of what is going on right.. hope you all are doing well and have a good day/night. :hug:

Hang in there. Tough to have the cramps and bleeding. I've had a lot today and yesterday, but last time I had a missed miscarriage and it's definitely better passing naturally. You'll recover quickly and the holidays are a great time to try again. There will be a lot of love in the air!


----------



## lilesMom

my god jess thank god u escaped that psycho , god , scary xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kaylee44 said:


> [Hang in there. Tough to have the cramps and bleeding. I've had a lot today and yesterday, but last time I had a missed miscarriage and it's definitely better passing naturally. You'll recover quickly and the holidays are a great time to try again. There will be a lot of love in the air!

kaylee u r a sweetie, sorry u had to go through this twice :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for fast bfp for u hon and sticky bean xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree with that, the holidays are definitely a great time for love making !! I think thats why me and DH have been at it like we've just met for the past week, been talking about christmas and getting some decorations up and stuff :)

Actually feel so happy at the moment, if we take out the fact im still not pg, everything else other than ttc i am really happy :) WOuld be better if all us girls were sorted , just wish i could fast forward through all this and get us all to our safe healthy LO's...

Girls random question, completely unrelated to anything, but if i dont fall pg before christmas so i can buy him his personalised *youre gonna be a dad* m and m's.. What can i buy him ? He has aftershaves that ive bought the past few christmasses and birthdays, and if i buy him anything edible i end up eating it, clothes he is too picky... In fact, i dont know what to buy for any of the family :/ Mum,gramma,sister :/ xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Paused the movie while I make myself dinner. Laura ~ I LOVE X-Men too! Wolverine is yummy :bunny: Sorry you are still in limbo about work, but as you've said, it isn't the end of the world. I am sure things will work out in your favor. Is your next scan this Thursday or the following? 

Jess ~ I agree with Laura...Thank the Lord you were able to get away from your ex and that he is serving time permanently for his evil ways. Reading about what he is incarcerated for has given me chills! So glad you got yourself and your daughter away from that life! You are a brave woman! :hugs:

Tash ~ You cannot rule the M&Ms out yet! You have to stay positive...maybe the power of persuasion is the trick? Bummer you didn't get your +ve OPK yet...keep poas doll and decorating for the Holidays! It will happen!


----------



## lilesMom

angel yup wolverine escaped the ugly stick alright :) :)
yeah im relaxing about work, it can only go 2 ways and both would be ok :) 
scan is thurs week, doh! a bit of a ways to go yet. 
but im kinda treating these 2 weeks as a bit of a hol now cos i should be goin back to work and things arent as up in the air as they were :)
what u making for dinner? :) nosy laura :)

tash , hurray for xmas shopping, the shops look so cute dont they :) :)


----------



## jen435

Jess ill fix that e to an a. Im sooo sorry didnt realize that. Ill have to get on a pc first. so glad u saved urself from evil ex. U are very brave sweety.

Hope all goes well for u laura with work I have a feeling ill be lossing my job soon with no collecting but my babys safety comes first.

natasha movie tickets dinner gift cards are always nice. I always get my parents their fav coffees & teas as a gift also. Always can give fanasy handsoaps from bath n body works never have enough of them. Candles are nice too add also. For dh men are hard. Does he like sports? Hobbies?? something around the house he owns u can add too? I bought a grill cover for mine last yr.


----------



## lilesMom

tash i forgot to say, me and oh have been together a long itme so now what we do is set a price limit and we tell each other what we want :)
this yr i want a voucher for facial and/or massage and oh wants of all things a ferret finder :) he always wants weird things :) last yr it was a metal detector :)

for girls i think meal vouchers or salon wouchers never go astray :)
but i do think perfume and sets r good too :)
happy hsopping, 
i have some of my shopping done too, gonna try and do it befor ei go back to work me thinks, be easier on me.

jen thats awfull about ur job, i hoep u dont lose it but still ur right u and LO r more important than any job xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Since it is just me, I'm making tomato basil soup. :munch: The best part is I can eat on it all week! As for your scan, it will be here before you know it! 

Jen ~ You think you'll lose your job? In your profession you would think there was job security! Crazy how Dental Offices are ran!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy? Ammmyyy? I hope this finds you as well as can be expected. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Dental offices with five employees have no real laws for job protection. It is what it is. 

So my high risk doctor is a male and amazing. He said with how far along I was last pregnancy they will watch my cervix bc a d&e weaks the cervix and it may need to be stitched at twenty weeks. Ouch. I really hope not. You think a weak cervix makes for easy labor? Doubt it


----------



## lilesMom

oh angel yummy i love soup , i want some :) :) tom. one of my faves. that and potaote and leek, now im hungry again :) 
today im just alternating between sick and hungry :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Dental offices with five employees have no real laws for job protection. It is what it is.
> 
> So my high risk doctor is a male and amazing. He said with how far along I was last pregnancy they will watch my cervix bc a d&e weaks the cervix and it may need to be stitched at twenty weeks. Ouch. I really hope not. You think a weak cervix makes for easy labor? Doubt it

that was never mentioned to me hon about stitch, um prob ouchy but worth it :)
i was wondering the same thing earlier about it helping labour, sure lets say it does :) we need some benefits :) xxxxxxx
if we had to get that then we prob couldnt work anyway id imagine .
i used to work in family run shop and we were the same as regrads rights, we used to not get holiday pay r anything, which is illegal here, but what r u gonna do, get t aloan u cant afford and sue them :) and then have no job. sucky but it is the way some people operate xxxx hope it doesnt come to that for u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura same here... I had sunchips cheddar harvest water and pomogranite fruit bar. If it wasnt for zofran idk where id be oh wait I know the er!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura same here... I had sunchips cheddar harvest water and pomogranite fruit bar. If it wasnt for zofran idk where id be oh wait I know the er!

im tryin to come up with something to have , my cupboards r a bit bare :)
every now and then i try use up everything to start fresh and im kinda doin it now, but its limiting my choice and im too lazy to go shopping cos its late enough here :)
hurray for zofran :)


----------



## jen435

Aww laura its sad isnt it. Sorry that happened. Ireland sounds lovely in so many ways. I work every weds atm. Idk how much longer we will see. 

I was im middle of second trimester at 20 1/2weeks so I think thats why he said anything to me. How far where u again?


----------



## jen435

Angel email us some yummy soup :) 

Laura aww guess tomorrow ull be grocery shopping. I need milk its all I want to drink now a days. Chocolate milk yum. do u have cravings?


----------



## lilesMom

mine was earlier alright hon at 10.5 weeks, but i havent been to see my docs that will loook after me yet, doesnt happen here till my next scan. i think we do get less care here than ye do in preg unless i would be in trouble then they do take more care :) 
but we do get free amternity care so i cant complaing too much :)


----------



## jen435

Amy we love you!!! Hope ur okay sweety <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen. Yay for High Risk Dr and Zofran (my sister was on it too!). Boo about the small dental practice and potential weakened cervix! At this point it's anything that will get you your healthy little one is what has to be done! 

Laura. I am not a fan of grocery shopping. Its nice that DH isn't here because I had just what I needed for my soup so I am spared the trip from the grocery store until Friday! 

Kaylee. Hoping today was a good day for you...

:dust:

Ok. Time to find out what happens next in this movie! :hugs:
Edit: I <3 Iron Man and Thor!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Angel email us some yummy soup :)
> 
> Laura aww guess tomorrow ull be grocery shopping. I need milk its all I want to drink now a days. Chocolate milk yum. do u have cravings?

i used to have loads of dairy but i found myself having to remind myself to have it, im not loving it at all now :) it makes my sinuses worse, as does being preg so i think thats why. i havent done it on purpose , it just doesnt appeal at the mo. :)
im loving my smoothies still and htey have yog and lots of fruit so i should be ok for calcium :) and i still have some cheese :)
potatoe waffles r a new must have for me too :) 
and im unfortunately lving ice cream :)


----------



## jen435

Enjoy the rest of ur movie angel! Hurray for no grocery store trips til friday!! Ill try to send my dh for milk and nutrigrain bars. Hopefully he will go. I know he will call me lazy though alll well!


----------



## lilesMom

um nutrigrain bars yummy 
i really want soup now though :)
i have some in freezer, could i heat it without defrosting? never tried


----------



## jen435

waffle fries yum now I want homefries :) your baby loves ice cream I guess :) smoothie sounds good wish we could have one together & watch the movie with angel and comfort amy too! Why must we live so far away?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I keep getting distracted from the movie! I like Jen's plan...I have icecream, milk, chocolate syrup, cheese, soup and bread! You pregger gals could live off of that, right? :haha:

I don't know if I am posting this late, but I have heated my soup up from the frozen state in the past and it tasted just fine!

Now to my movie...


----------



## jen435

Hmm bethanys our professional on frozen foods. I think maybe if u put it on low heat maybe. Or take the container and put it in a sink of cold water it will defrost quickly. I do that when I want to defrost something fast and have it taste good still.


----------



## jen435

Sounds perfect angel :)


----------



## horseypants

hope everyone's as well as can be expected. me - crazy emo person. just lurking :) i have had like ten ups and downs in the last five minutes just sitting at my desk at work. love u guys.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Paused the movie while I make myself dinner. Laura ~ I LOVE X-Men too! Wolverine is yummy :bunny: Sorry you are still in limbo about work, but as you've said, it isn't the end of the world. I am sure things will work out in your favor. Is your next scan this Thursday or the following?
> 
> Jess ~ I agree with Laura...Thank the Lord you were able to get away from your ex and that he is serving time permanently for his evil ways. Reading about what he is incarcerated for has given me chills! So glad you got yourself and your daughter away from that life! You are a brave woman! :hugs:
> 
> Tash ~ You cannot rule the M&Ms out yet! You have to stay positive...maybe the power of persuasion is the trick? Bummer you didn't get your +ve OPK yet...keep poas doll and decorating for the Holidays! It will happen!

Thanks hon, Thank God we are alive after that psycho. He is so evil, and we cut all ties with his family because they never showed any interest in my daughter, always forgot her b-days, flaked out when they were suppose to visit her, and the last and finally insult was when they told me that I better let my daughter get to know her biological father and even go and visit him. They are absolutely crazy. I would never take my daughter to a jail of any sort. Those people were delusional. And of all prisons, he was in San Quentin at the time. The worse part is, he has all of his family manipulated into thinking he is innocent, when the police actually tracked him on the internet, used an undercover cop to catch him, and in each rape case he left his DNA. 

My husband is nothing like this man. My husband is a professional, non womanizer, just a completely different person. The real problem I have with my husband right now, he has a lot of problems showing affection. At times he tries hard and then just shuts down, so its been hard. Especially because I am so affectionate by nature, ever since a little girl, I always needed to be held loved and cuddled. My 6 year old is just like me in that regard. 

Whats sad in all of this is my husband's whole family disowned him because they didn't approve of me (because I wasn't "pure" before marriage) and because he left the Mormon church. They all live in Utah, my younger daughter has a bunch of cousins over there and they want nothing to do with us. So it is basically just us and my mom. We have found a good church to go to and they told us that they are our new family. Actually my husband just announced to the pastor on Sunday that we were expecting. The pastor and his wife also lost a baby many years ago, so he knows exactly what we have been going through. Blood is not always thicker than water unfortunately.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jen. Yay for High Risk Dr and Zofran (my sister was on it too!). Boo about the small dental practice and potential weakened cervix! At this point it's anything that will get you your healthy little one is what has to be done!
> 
> Laura. I am not a fan of grocery shopping. Its nice that DH isn't here because I had just what I needed for my soup so I am spared the trip from the grocery store until Friday!
> 
> Kaylee. Hoping today was a good day for you...
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Ok. Time to find out what happens next in this movie! :hugs:
> Edit: I <3 Iron Man and Thor!

Thor... omg Chris Hemsworth!! I dropped my jaw when I saw his body in that movie. He had a beautiful physique. My husband looked jealous when he saw me gawking over him. lol


----------



## jen435

Hi horseypants! Im so sorry ur having so,many ups and downs :hugs: are u okay? Anyway we can comfort u? <3


----------



## jen435

Jessica soo glad u are with a better man now. Sorry he isnt affectionate. I know how that is thou. :hugs: just think ull have ur baby to cuddle with soon!! For now u have ur dd. Btw is ur husband excited?


----------



## mommylov

Jess, yay for good HCG levels! 

Laura & Jen, love to you and your beans!

Angel, hope you are enjoying/enjoyed your movie :)

Horsey, sorry for ups and downs but we <3<3<3 you too!

Tash, Geegirl & kaylee, hope you ladies are doing ok

Still hanging in there but ready to go home :cry: Everyone here at work was really worried since they saw me crying and holding my stomach last wed so they knew something was wrong and that I was in a lot of pain. They all know now and have actually been very supportive. I think even more so than the first time since this is the second time and its around the holidays. Im praying that things get sorted soon so that I can get tested and maybe try again. It sounds awful but its what I am looking forward to. Love you girls loads and sorry my mind is just all over the place. I wish you guys well always and I appologize if I didnt be specific to everyones situation in my well wishes.... just trying to get it together and be done with this mc already. :cry:


LOTS of love you to ALL!! :kiss::hugs::flower::cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica soo glad u are with a better man now. Sorry he isnt affectionate. I know how that is thou. :hugs: just think ull have ur baby to cuddle with soon!! For now u have ur dd. Btw is ur husband excited?

My husband is very excited. He is the more positive one. I called him to tell that my hcg more than doubled and he said I made his day. Well, this is baby number 4. I hope to God this baby will end up in my arms in the next 7 to 8 months. My husband has problems with affection, my older daughter is at that stage where she acts awkward and doesn't want to be hugged much, but my little one the 6 year old, she is so so extremely affectionate. You could just kiss and hug her all day and she would be in heaven. She is so sweet and so tender. She loves giving affection to me. She says that since it is almost winter and getting cold, she wants me to buy her a teddy bear suit (not sure if they even sell those) so she can be like a real teddy bear, so I can cuddle her all the time. lol.


----------



## lilesMom

that would be lovely girls, could def live on that angel :)
i would be bound to pass a shop on the way i could pick up some munchies :) h aha
i just had noodles and toast :) carb central but it goes down well and usually doesnt make me feel sicky :) xx
horsey hi honey, hopeu feel beeter soon sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry was catching up again, 
amy thanks for update hon, love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
its great ur work people r being nice, they would be veyr heartless if they werent xxxx
but it still helps a little xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jessica u r soooo better off outta there (1sthubbywise) but u obvs know that and why shoudl she have to visit him ,its not like they can ever have proper realtionship since he is a phychoa dn wont be out for like 30 yrs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Jess, yay for good HCG levels!
> 
> Laura & Jen, love to you and your beans!
> 
> Angel, hope you are enjoying/enjoyed your movie :)
> 
> Horsey, sorry for ups and downs but we <3<3<3 you too!
> 
> Tash, Geegirl & kaylee, hope you ladies are doing ok
> 
> Still hanging in there but ready to go home :cry: Everyone here at work was really worried since they saw me crying and holding my stomach last wed so they knew something was wrong and that I was in a lot of pain. They all know now and have actually been very supportive. I think even more so than the first time since this is the second time and its around the holidays. Im praying that things get sorted soon so that I can get tested and maybe try again. It sounds awful but its what I am looking forward to. Love you girls loads and sorry my mind is just all over the place. I wish you guys well always and I appologize if I didnt be specific to everyones situation in my well wishes.... just trying to get it together and be done with this mc already. :cry:
> 
> 
> LOTS of love you to ALL!! :kiss::hugs::flower::cloud9:

Love you Amy. I hope you get everything sorted out and when you do have a healthy pregnancy, hopefully I will still be pregnant (you never know), I know I should be more positive about myself, then our due dates will still be really close. I am here waiting for you hon. As I sit here hoping for my little bean to stick I am also praying for you to get the go ahead and start trying again, and have your LO. No matter when it happens all of our kids will be very close together in age!!


----------



## lilesMom

jessica if u find a teddy bear suit let me know so i can buy one for OH :) 
i want a live teddy bear :) my oh is quite cuddly in fariness to him just not so much in public :) he has a lower cuddle threshold in public , prob not considered very manly :) 
ur dd sounds super cute xxx


----------



## horseypants

keep talking :) that cheers me up. im really ok - but just feeling freaked out about the due date coming up and no good news on my front since. it's like im fine now, but i know it's not gonna be a pretty month. it'll be so sad since i was supposed to have a baby by xmas. but keep talking and know im not as self centered as i sound lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> keep talking :) that cheers me up. im really ok - but just feeling freaked out about the due date coming up and no good news on my front since. it's like im fine now, but i know it's not gonna be a pretty month. it'll be so sad since i was supposed to have a baby by xmas. but keep talking and know im not as self centered as i sound lol.

Horsey, if anybody is self centered I think I have been pretty bad. If you look page so many pages all I do is whine about myself problems etc. lol. You are always so sweet, coming and checking up on us and always have sweet things to say. I hope you can find comfort this month with your fiance by your side.


----------



## lilesMom

horsey u r totally not self centered , u r just feeling sad, we have all been there and we all stil hav eour really bad patches, due date is gonna be a really yucky date for us all. im the same hon, i kept callin lile my xmas present. i will be really sad not to get her xxxxx :hugs: chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

aaronswoman79, nonsense. keep talking :friends:

thanks lilesmum and all of you who have comforted me over and over. df is being a sweetheart lately. i think we will make it through this.


----------



## jen435

:hugs: horsey u never self centered jessica summed it up ur sweet caring loving. We love u here and want u to be happy. Im so sorry ur edd is nearing. So glad dh is being sweet to u. You deserve the best. Ur rainbow will come sweety and remember we are here for u always. Ur angel is looking over mommy and daddy telling u not to be sad because baby is okay and u will meet one day. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> aaronswoman79, nonsense. keep talking :friends:
> 
> thanks lilesmum and all of you who have comforted me over and over. df is being a sweetheart lately. i think we will make it through this.

You will have your LO horsey. There were times where I thought it wasn't gonna happen. There are so many fears after a mc or d&c. My due date was also in December. Actually it was between dec. 27 & 29th. Right around x-mas.


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> aaronswoman79, nonsense. keep talking :friends:
> 
> thanks lilesmum and all of you who have comforted me over and over. df is being a sweetheart lately. i think we will make it through this.

im glad ye r gettin on honey, it is a strain on a realtionship cos both people have their own ways of dealing with grief and when they dont match up it can be hard, xxxx glad ye r good now hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed chicas xxxxxxx
love and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Movie was good! It's nearly 7pm and it is pitch black outside all thanks to daylight savings! Where has my day gone? Crazy! 

Horsey ~ :hugs: Would have been due dates are so disheartening. I'm so glad your DH is supportive about it all. I saw from your temps AF started (sorry if you stated this earlier). Fx this round the Clomid does its trick and you get New Year's Twins! Is the Dr upping or changing your dose in any way?


----------



## horseypants

i dont know if they are going to up my dose. i've been on the edge of my seat all day waiting to hear back from my doc.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope they make the necessary changes that work to your advantage...now will the phone to ring :telephone:


----------



## horseypants

I'm waiting for emails :) I think if i dont get a message within two hours, i will have to look forward to an answer tomorrow :)


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> keep talking :) that cheers me up. im really ok - but just feeling freaked out about the due date coming up and no good news on my front since. it's like im fine now, but i know it's not gonna be a pretty month. it'll be so sad since i was supposed to have a baby by xmas. but keep talking and know im not as self centered as i sound lol.

Not at all!!!


----------



## mommylov

My childhood friend who was preg with me jus sent me an invitation to her baby shower. She lives in Cali and I now live in co. I know I just told her about the 2nd mc this past weekend and she probably sent out the invite before that but it broke me. Thought I was doing fairly well but really am not. I don't know that I can handle this. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> My childhood friend who was preg with me jus sent me an invitation to her baby shower. She lives in Cali and I now live in co. I know I just told her about the 2nd mc this past weekend and she probably sent out the invite before that but it broke me. Thought I was doing fairly well but really am not. I don't know that I can handle this. :(

Amy, I just got on. So sorry about what you are going through. If it helps at all, I don't feel as joyous as I am suppose to, at times I am scared sh**less. But I am sorry about what you are going through. I am sure your friend didn't know about your miscarriage until after she sent the invite. I think what you are feeling is perfectly normal Amy, I think you are so so strong and I admire that about you. I am not nearly as strong as you. You have always been there for all of us and we love and appreciate you so much. If there is anything in any way any of us can do please tell me. I know words are not nearly enough, and I wish we could all be there for you. Now is a good time to really lean on your husband he really is your pillar of strength right now. Every time you feel very down, think about the strong love that both of you share, that strong love will get both of you a perfectly healthy LO, just have faith. I know it is easier said than done. 

A little secret about me Amy.. I have no friends in real life, and I mean no friends. I totally isolated myself since having my daughters. I am a completely guarded person because of trauma I experienced in the past. I am slowly trying to get out there back into the real world and go to church and hopefully find some friends. But I consider all of you the most sincere and best friends I could have ever found. I virtually had no friends before all of you. So I cherish your friendship and all the support you have all given me. I am going to eventually open a Facebook account, so I can friend all of you. I don't want to lose all of your friendships. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh, and by that comment, "if it helps at all." I didn't mean it to sound like you would feel better if I felt like sh*t. I was just trying to relate to you, and tell you that I don't feel as happy as I am suppose to. I just don't want you to take it the wrong way. :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Awww Jess, I want you to enjoy this pregnancy. I hope you and your lo a healthy 8 months to bond in tummy and a lifetime outside. Thank you for your kind words... It made me cry but they were good tears. I feel the same way about you girls. I do have friends, a few I consider real friends, in real life but you girls too are very close to my heart. I just don't feel like myself right now. I feel like all I so is whine and cry and am such a downer to be around or talk to. I really thought I was ok but I think the invite just crushed me. I too don't think she knew at the time and she is a sweetheart but it just a reminder that our kids won't be a month apart. I would never want any of you to be sad, that would only make me even more sad. I truly wish nothing but the best for you all but I'm finding it harder and harder to think I will ever be a mom or to know what it feels like to feel my baby kick or have my lo arms around my neck hugging me. I just don't know anymore...


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Awww Jess, I want you to enjoy this pregnancy. I hope you and your lo a healthy 8 months to bond in tummy and a lifetime outside. Thank you for your kind words... It made me cry but they were good tears. I feel the same way about you girls. I do have friends, a few I consider real friends, in real life but you girls too are very close to my heart. I just don't feel like myself right now. I feel like all I so is whine and cry and am such a downer to be around or talk to. I really thought I was ok but I think the invite just crushed me. I too don't think she knew at the time and she is a sweetheart but it just a reminder that our kids won't be a month apart. I would never want any of you to be sad, that would only make me even more sad. I truly wish nothing but the best for you all but I'm finding it harder and harder to think I will ever be a mom or to know what it feels like to feel my baby kick or have my lo arms around my neck hugging me. I just don't know anymore...

Amy, you never bring us down. I feel guilty in a way because of how everything happened. And every time I want to share news about whats happening I think about you and don't want you to hurt. Let me give you a good piece of advice. I didn't pay much attention to the ttc last month and things just happened. I don't even know if this pregnancy is going to stick. Sometimes I get scared because I am good at getting pregnant, but not as good when it comes to carrying the baby. 

Every pregnancy I have had since age 19 has had complications. I am not sure if you saw a previous post I made ( don't blame you if you didn't, one day constitutes pages and pages of posts. lol.) But with my first pregnancy I was brutally abused, almost killed, and only God knows how my older daughter survived. I ended up with pre-ecclampsia at the end of that pregnancy. A week after she was born, she almost died right in front of me and stopped breathing. I was 19 years old with a 1 week old baby, who lost 24 ounces in that first week of life, she had dehydration, an irregular heartbeat and stopped breathing. I had to watch the doctors put and iv in her tiny little foot, it was horrible. But.. she did survive, she ended up being the healthy young woman she is now. Went from underweight and not thriving to almost 5'7'' tall, and healthy. 

What I am trying to say with all of this, is that you will overcome this. These are trials, I don't know why we have to go through all of this, but this will make you stronger honey. This I promise you. Right now you feel very sad, and this is how you are suppose to feel. At times sad, maybe at times numb, and surprisingly at other times glimmers of happiness. You are mourning, but believe me it will get better. You will get pregnant, you will have a happy pregnancy, and you will have that little child wrapped around you. You have a lot of time on your side hon. You are young and healthy.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am Going to bed now Amy. I hope you feel better tonight. :flower: Have some good cuddle time with your dh. Talk to him about how you feel. He sounds like such a good man and very understanding. You both are blessed to have each other. Goodnight and God bless you honey. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

he dont like sports (thank god) i cant stand sports haha !! Think i might do vouchers this year n fancy soaps like you said so at least they got somethin to unwrap!

Horsey how do i get my chart to display like yours does instead of the link?

And girls you cant whine enough on here, thats what we are all here for! We all have ups and downs and i think we all feel more ocmfortable being sad/moaning/venting and discussing our problems on ehre because people *on the outside* dont relate to us as much! I know that this is the one place i feel like i can moan and be sad and despressing and i will be cheered up! Thats what we are all here for !!!!

Hope youre all doing well, i kind of had to catch up quickly because im still ill and meant to be getting ready for wokr but struggling to drag myself to do it i feel so ill :((( WIll be back on later for catch up properly!

Amy i hope youre okay!!! I really do i just want this all to be over with soon for you!!

Jess hope youre okay sweetie!

Jen and Laura hope bumps are okay!!

Angel im hoping i dont have to count out the m and ms present yet!! It would be a very easy present to get DH and at least i wouldnt have to buy him anything else hehe 

Hope youre all okay anyone ive missed!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> My childhood friend who was preg with me jus sent me an invitation to her baby shower. She lives in Cali and I now live in co. I know I just told her about the 2nd mc this past weekend and she probably sent out the invite before that but it broke me. Thought I was doing fairly well but really am not. I don't know that I can handle this. :(

Oh Amy :hugs: I know it seems hopeless right now, but hold fast...time is the only true cure for the ache in your heart. I know after my second loss I had a few days where I couldn't even get out of bed because I was grief stricken. Thankfully I found you ladies. I have poured over the threads and lurked around in those about recurrent miscarriages and it gives me hope! There is one called "Third Time Lucky" and I believe all of the original women on there are currently expecting. You have a fab Dr assisting you now...you will have your LO!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ hope you feel better and your work day goes by quickly!

Horsey ~ any word via email yet :comp:

Hi Kaylee :wave:

G'morning ladies! :dust:

Perfect rainy, stay in bed day because AF and her cousin, Cramps, are here and not playing nice! :rain:


----------



## mommylov

Jess, share away hun! Hearing success stories is what keeps us going! Dont ever feel like you cant enjoy and share great news about your pregnancy just because of me.. I would hate for you to do that. 

Angel, it really is so hard going through this for a second time. I cant imagine how those that have gone through this 10+ time do it but they seem to have the strength and go on to have lo. Makes me feel like such a wimp. I broke down last night and DH came upstairs and layed with me and held me and was brushing his fingers through my hair and kissing me.. he was very comforting but it just made everything come out. Thats how I fell asleep last night, crying in his arms. I told him that it makes me feel like I dont want to ttc anymore... not even "Lets not paying attention and if it happens great"... just dont want to go through this again, I just cant. It makes you start to ask yourself "Am I THAT horrible of a person? I was a kid once and told a lie here and there but who hasnt? We learn from our mistakes and become mature, responsible adults. As much as it doesnt seem so according to this post, I really am at a loss for words. A part of me thinks with this new dr that it will be a simple fix and she'll figure it out but then if I do go through all this testing and still mc it will be that much harder. I seem to fall pregnant pretty much on the first try (both times) but cant grow my baby. I just feel... defeated.

I have every confidence in knowing that you all will have healthy, beautiful little ones and pray that it happens soon for those that are still waiting! :hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy...I really did and sometimes still do feel the same. I often think, what did I do that was so awful that I can't have a baby? Or as I look at the pregnant couple that I know cannot stand each other, I think, what did they do right to deserve such a gift? These negative feelings about ourselves are normal. Don't give up yet...I like to think our little one is being picky and wants things for Mommy and Daddy just so...

:hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey ladies,

Amy so sorry to hear you are so upset but at the same time im glad that you are grieving and getting it all out if that makes sense <3 I completely understand you saying you dont even know if you want to ttc anymore, i go through phases of that, like all of a sudden ill wake up and be like FUCK THIS scuse my french but i do, some days i just think i cant hack it anymore, all the opks and taking my temps and checking cervix position and cervical mucus etc ! It just gets too much sometimes!!! Completely understand, just know we are all here for you <3

Angel work was crap, like crappier than crap, they do not appreciate my work and do not understand how mentally challenging it is to sit on the phone for like 9 hours and be shouted at constantly, and having to talk to girls as young as 15 who are geting pregnant just so they can call me and ask how much extra benefit they will get..E.G i had a girl today who was pregnant, did not know who the father was ( she states she slept with a lad and his best mate within a 36 hour period and doesnt know which one :/) and she had called me today to find out , and i quote * So now im pregnant who do i call to chose a house that i want? And if i have another baby after this one will i get a nice bigger house?* 

i was literally on the phone like :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad::growlmad:
Like seriously?? And i had to grin and bear it and just give her the relevant numbers for her local council housing office... and i just sit there like, i have my own house ( rented mind but still its my own home* me and dh love eachother with all our hearts, we support ourselves, we both work... Yet girls like that deserve to carry a child and i dont? I too end up thinking maybe its punishment, i dont wish harm on these girls babies obviously i would never do that, but i sit there like :gun: lol!! xxx

Hope all u girls are okay xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm spotting... Doesn't feel right, uterine cramping and burning in uterus area. It doesn't look good for me. Amy,Angel I think I will be on the other side of this very soon. I think I'm going to mc. I knew not to to get excited or happy with my pregnancy. I started getting use to being pregnant yesterday especially with the hcg levels, now this is happening? The spotting was very light, just once light brownish and a little pink, and it went away. But this is how it all started last time. I am going to get checked. My appmnt is at 3:30pm west coast time. This is not going to end well. I don't think I can carry babies anymore. Sorry so negative, but if by some miracle I don't miscarry, I will try my hardest to try and not get too attached because when I get attached it gets taken away from me.

Amy, glad you let all of that pain out, its hard to do, but in the long run it will help you emotionally. Don't hold it all in like I did. I ended up in the er 3 times for chest pains and anxiety because of it. The best way to move on is to let it all out. I love you all and I will keep you updated later.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ what a painstaking job! In the end we will be rewarded with LO's...you are a good woman to be so courteous and to point those unfortunate women in the right direction! 

Jess ~ spotting can be quite normal. Sending peaceful thoughts your way! Let us know how your appointment goes. Fx!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, spotting can be normal so dont fret just yet. Try and stay calm hun until your appt. I am sending well wishes your way hun. Try and rest up! Did you say the appt is today? Please keep us posted.

Tash and Angel, thank you girls. Trying to really get it together.

Angel, do you mind if I ask if you got preg those 2 times right away? Just wondering since we miscarried at the same time, maybe we have even more similarities that I should bring up with my dr. 

Praying for us ALL for strength, peace, and healthy LO's. <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I don't mind the questions at all. Anything you need to know feel free to ask.
:angel:#1 First month trying we fell pg :angel:#2 conceived after 2nd cycle 
My RE said it's good that we can conceive on our own, my issue is obviously my egg quality. Not much they can do for that! I think yours seems to be progesterone...I really hope she will give you a prescription to take after ovulation from here on. Did she have you stop taking them already? (In addition to my prenatal, I take a B Complex...thought I read somewhere Vit B is good for progesterone)

Laura & Jen hope you and bumps are well today! xoxo

Going to finish making applesauce (found apples in fridge...had to find a way to save them before they spoil! I'm having a Bethany moment! Miss you girl!)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ I don't mind the questions at all. Anything you need to know feel free to ask.
> :angel:#1 First month trying we fell pg :angel:#2 conceived after 2nd cycle
> My RE said it's good that we can conceive on our own, my issue is obviously my egg quality. Not much they can do for that! I think yours seems to be progesterone...I really hope she will give you a prescription to take after ovulation from here on. Did she have you stop taking them already? (In addition to my prenatal, I take a B Complex...thought I read somewhere Vit B is good for progesterone)
> 
> Laura & Jen hope you and bumps are well today! xoxo
> 
> Going to finish making applesauce (found apples in fridge...had to find a way to save them before they spoil! I'm having a Bethany moment! Miss you girl!)

Thats the same as me.. wow! #1 was first month and #2 was after my second cycle. I too am worried that its my eggs. I mentioned that to my dr and she said that she would worry if I was over 40 but not at 32. I have heard of women being told they have bad eggs in thier 20's so you just never know. I know that I have a progesterone problem but Im terrified that there is something else wrong and that it will take more mc's and time to figure it out :( 
Your dr told you there is an issue with your eggs?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess , spotting ? Ive heard that can be common in early pg? I hope alls well, you have a scan tomorrow? WIll they be able to make sure everythings okay at the scan? I hope so!

Angel yeah my job is awful at some times lol! Hope youre okay xx

Amy glad you are bearing up okay xxx Been thinking of you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, love and :hugs: to all. 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy, hon the girls r right letting it out is good, doesnt feel good at the time but it does us good in long term. i had big patches of hours where i couldnt even breathe properly i was crying so hard and actualy worrying i would never stop crying. or being so exhausted i wished i could stop. its all normal. not that sooo much pain should be normal for us to have to suffer. xxxxxxx
i had my meditation class tonght and on the way home i bawled, the big huge sobs kind , not just regular crying, i was obvs holding some in and it took that to let it out xxx
let it out now, dont hold onto it like i did, xxxx
dont even think about trying again just yet hon, u can ttc whenever u want, but the loss is so fresh in ur head for now that u will only fry ur brain xxxxxxxxxxxx
i know i switched between never wanting to try again to wanting to be preg as of yest xxxxxxx
we all love u and so wish u werent having this now but i think angel is right, it sounds like progesterone problems and this can be solved by meds staright away, xxx
when u feel able talk to ur doc and let her look after u xxx
dot stress about it now if u can xxxx u have enough on ur plate, (easier said than done i know xxx) . but try give urself a little chance first to heal a little xxxxxxxxxxx 
:hugs: to u and Dh xxxxxxxxxx

jessica hope results go well for u, u know as well as we do that u can still have a very good outcome and we will be praying for u , xxxxx
im glad we r ur friends xx and im glad u r ours xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

horsey honey, chin up, fx for u this cycle and tell ur doc to pull his thumb out of his ass and give u the attention u deserve xxxxxxxxxx

tash , arrgghhh i feel ur pain what a frustrating thing to have to hear all day xxxxxx

angel good idea on the warm cozy lazy day, may have one tomor myself :) xx

kaylee, lamb and geegirl hey. 

bethany we miss u xxxx

hope i didnt miss anyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen im a dumbass, i nearly forgot to say hey, xxxxxxx
hope ur good babe and bumpy is nice and happy xxxxx
can i blame baby brain? is it too early ? cos hte last week my brain is gone x


----------



## Kaylee44

I know that feeling when you start wondering why this is happening to me and what I did to deserve this. My mom told me the other day to make sure I eat healthy and I lost it. I started crying and saying it's not my fault. I eat healthy, take my vitamins, work out, been trying to reduce my stress, I even started acupuncture and yoga. I've been doing everything everyone has been telling me to do. I know she meant well, but I was so tired of everyone's advice, particularly the advice that you have to relax and just let it happen. Seriously? I know that, but there is absolutely no way that I won't be tracking my ovulation or wondering every month if I am pregnant again or when I am pregnant, worrying if I will miscarry, have another missed miscarriage, another painful D&C, a million blood tests and ultra sounds or another excruciatingly painful etopic pregnancy with emergency surgery. I am trying to just ignore everyone and accept the fact that it's painful and that all my thoughts and emotions are ok. Good news is that I am able to have some wine to help me through it :)

Amy, hope you are feeling better. Sounds like you have an amazing DH. So sweet! You'll always remember how supportive he's been through this tough time.

Tash, sounds like a demanding job. As badly as I want to be pregnant, I definitely wouldn't have wanted to get pregnant at 15. I would have lost so many great experiences...and would never have met my amazing DH. You're doing great work helping others!

Jess, I think you're probably at your Dr appointment still. Thinking of you and crossing my fingers that things are well.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ You def need a relaxing lazy day. Crying is so good for us. My DH has learned that every once in awhile I need a good hard sobbing episode, so instead of trying to hush me, he just holds me and let's me get it out! I do hope you are ok though...

Jess ~ Any news? You alright? 

Tash ~ Any closer to Oing? Your OPK's were +ve?

Amy ~ Big :hugs: Fx things are progressing for you. My RE generalized and said after 35 egg quality decreases (I like your Dr saying 40). I know that doesn't mean they are all bad, but I'm 2 for 2 right now (last mc was due to a trisomy). I just need one good one, so I'm praying the next time is for keeps. Come on healthy eggy! And I am sure yours are just peachy...

Jen ~ Wednesday coming up...think that's your work day. Boooo. Hope you are ok.

Bethany & Horsey :flow:

Kaylee ~ The dreaded just relax and let it happen advice :dohh: I have finally told my friends we've stopped "trying." They cause me stress! Tracking my temp, poas (peeing on a stick) and BDing is NOT stressful, but they don't get it. I have been pregnant TWICE using these methods, I was just unlucky with mc's! Enjoy your :wine: it too is relaxing! 

:dust: darlings!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just got back girls. I really thought I was having a miscarriage today, was cramping horrible on the way to the doctors, then I just broke down in the drs office. So, luckily I don't have an Ectopic Pregnancy. He found the baby sac in the my uterus. He couldn't see anything besides the sac because according to him it was too early. I was measuring 5 w 1 d. According to my last af I am about 5 w 3 d to 5 w 4 d. According to the doctor a few days is not a problem, especially because I probably ovulated a couple days late, have a longer than average cycle, and baby could have implanted 1 to 2 days later. Girls, does being off by 2 to 3 days sound worrisome? 

So, now I know what is causing the cramping and tiny bit of spotting this morning. I most likely have a 1 cm Subchorionic Hematoma. Sound familiar?? I had the exact same problem with last pregnancy. So yeah, I am upset and very scared. I took my hcg levels again, I will get the results tomorrow. I don't want to keep my hopes up, by I am glad that the baby is in my uterus and I am measuring on target (although to 2 to 3 days dating difference makes me paranoid). 

Everybody that has been concerning for me and thinking of me, thank you so much. I have never felt this kind of support in real life. The support all of you have given me is so appreciated. I don't think that I could survive without all of you. I love you all.!!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ :hugs: Thank God the baby is where he is supposed to be! No need to worry Jess. The hematoma was unrelated to your last miscarriage, right? So this LO will be just fine...I believe you said they often correct themselves :flower:

Now we just sit back, try to rest (or panic less) and wait for tomorrow :coffee: Fx for rising HCG! 

:dust: Sending positive peaceful vibes your way doll!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Jess ~ :hugs: Thank God the baby is where he is supposed to be! No need to worry Jess. The hematoma was unrelated to your last miscarriage, right? So this LO will be just fine...I believe you said they often correct themselves :flower:
> 
> Now we just sit back, try to rest (or panic less) and wait for tomorrow :coffee: Fx for rising HCG!
> 
> :dust: Sending positive peaceful vibes your way doll!

Thanks hon. Do you think the 2 to 3 day difference in dating is a problem? Last friday there was no gestational sac visible now I am dating 2 to 3 days behind. But that is good it is progressing and hcg is going up right? Sorry I am so paranoid. :( I don't know if the hematoma was related to the last miscarriage I am thinking it was. But hopefully that is not the case this time. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

If memory serves, there was a cord accident...I'd be sure to clarify with the Dr if there is a correlation between a hematoma and cord incidences. As for the babies measurements...I'm sure there are plenty of women with LO's that measure small in the beginning and quickly catch up to the standard norm. By the way, if all they had to measure was the sac, then you are still perfectly within range! Mine caught up and then some within a weeks time. (I imagine Jen and Laura are better equipped to answer this though) Don't fret...focus on the positives. :hugs: It's ok to be worried...it's what makes you a good mommy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> If memory serves, there was a cord accident...I'd be sure to clarify with the Dr if there is a correlation between a hematoma and cord incidences. As for the babies measurements...I'm sure there are plenty of women with LO's that measure small in the beginning and quickly catch up to the standard norm. By the way, if all they had to measure was the sac, then you are still perfectly within range! Mine caught up and then some within a weeks time. (I imagine Jen and Laura are better equipped to answer this though) Don't fret...focus on the positives. :hugs: It's ok to be worried...it's what makes you a good mommy!

Aww I love you Angel. You are like a ray of sunshine for all of us. I wish I thought like you and could be positive. And good memory by the way, about the umbilical cord. I am assuming the hematoma had something to go with the mc because right before I lost the baby, I lost a huge blood clot and the placenta came out right after that, and then the baby. I am almost thinking that the hematoma was so large that is restricted blood flow from the placenta, hence the slow demise of my poor LO, and I am even thinking that it restricted movement and may of caused abnormal issues with the cord. These are just assumptions, seeing as how the docs have never been able to give me a lot of answers. 

I am a very negative person, I must admit this. Has to do with a crap load of negative things that happened to me growing up and into adulthood. I will try to be more positive though. I will be on strict bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy (hopefully I make it). I hear there is not real treatment for hematomas but bed rest never hurts. I will fight so hard for this baby. And I will make sure they monitor the hematoma this time. Last time they wouldn't even bother to measure it. They only did once at 6 weeks and then at 8 weeks, after that they refused too. I will be assigned a Perinatologist this time for sure. The other docs don't even wanna touch me. lol. 

O, and I forgot to mention, you wouldn't believe what the doc told me. I asked him if he could check my Progesterone Levels, and he said he could but he also said that Progesterone plays no role in a pregnancy, that it doesn't matter if it is too low or too high, that Progesterone doesn't sustain a pregnancy. And that those are just things fertility doctors say. I was just shocked because I know he is WRONG. Can you believe he is an obgyn?? I will not go back to see him again. Even us google doctors know that Progesterone levels are essential to sustain a Pregnancy. :growlmad:


----------



## jen435

Amy we love you! <3 Thank you so very much for all your sweet words! You are a beautiful person and a ray of sunshine along with all the wonderful ladies on this thread! Its a blessing to know u. If we lived closer id make it a point to see eachother often. I consider you all my very close friends. Amy I wish u peace and im praying u and ur dh find comfort in knowing the doctor will help u and u will always have us. U are amazing and ur rainbow baby (wish I will call miracle til u have one) will have a loving caring mommy and daddy and will be soo soo lucky. Amy I know it seems far away sweety but u will have ur healthy baby and I will be anxiously waiting to hear about all the milestones u come across. <3 you amy and I hope ur doing okay.

Tash so sorry u must deal with that at work. U will make an amazing mom and ull be able to provide everything ur baby needs! Hugs ur turns coming it must! :dust:

Kaylee enjoy your wine. So sorry for fam and friends some will nvr understand. <3

Laura hi! How r u feeling?

Angel u are alot like bethany with food :) boy do I miss her! Hope ur apple sauce is yummy! How are u holding up without dh? :hugs: still wishing we could have that movie night! 

Jessica sweety everything with dating is off. Im still measuring a day or two off at every visit. Its very normal. Baby grows at different times each day. Praying for rising hcg. I bleed also mine ok.urs will be. Please have faith! Ill be anxious leaving work tom to come on to check. Stivk vibes ur way so glad sacs in right place! Fxd :dust:

Its been a long day. Took tylenol pm for headache an hr ago still cant sleep but so exhausted. Must try work in 7hrs eek. Idk how itll go.... Worried. Went christmas shopping for neice n nephews... Now mil my parents doggy n dh left! Cant wait to decorate n light up the house!

Goodnight lovely ladies! <3


----------



## mommylov

Jess I'm glad that the drs visit went relatively well aside from the hematoma and his stupid comment about the progesterone. Stay strong Hun and get plenty of rest. As for being a couple days off, my dr said that was normal in the beginning so don't worry about that. :)

Laura, angel, Jen, tash, kaylee, gee girl... And. Anyone I missed... Thanks again for the well wishes. I still don't tank I have passed anything yet and I'm SLOWLY bleeding away right now. Wish I could get this over with. I think I'm going to call it a night and try and get more sleep tonight. Have a good night everyone. Love and hugs xoxo


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, not sure if im close to oing or not you know, i have an almost positive opk, it was one of them where, if i looked at it in one light it was positive, if i looked at it in another light it was VERY almost positive... had a temp spike today but i do tend to have the odd one for no reason lol! plus this happened last cycle and i didnt o til cd 17 so i have no idea lol! What about you? ill take a look at your chart.. :)

Jess so glad everything is okay for you fx xxx

Jen laura how are u both?

Amy lots love to you babes xxx

geegirl kaylee,horsey how are u girls

Anyone else ive missed?


Well, up for another day at work.. round two ding ding ! Had enough of that place, im all for helping people but to be screamed at in the process no thankyou.. dont get paid enough to take all the abuse...just want to go back to bed

Hope all u ladies are okay catch up later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, jess, glad things r good with bub xxx
a few days is no biggie dont worry, it could be late inplantation or Ov off by few days .
i was put behind by 5 days on my first scan and it did stick in my head xxx
when i went for private scan weeka dn a half later she told me that the machines in hosp arent as sensitive as their ones and that if the tech leaves off even half a milimetre on the measuring that it can mean days of a difference cos its sooooo small at that stage. so could be human error too. u knowthe way they mouse click on either side of bub to allow comp to measure the size, if her mouse click is even slightly out it could cause the difference. 
in my private she out me back up 4 days to within a day of my own dates :) so dont worry xxxx
as regards heamatoma my sil had huge heamatoma , she bled nearly every single day of her preg (they were so worried :) ) and now my little niece is 15 months and flying around the place on her cute skinny little legs :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
so things can still be totally fine and more than likely will be totally fine :) 
i think i get what he means about progesterone , i think he just worded it badly. xxx
or maybe he is a dumbass, im not sure :)
progesterone doesnt affect babies development, but does affect ur bodies ability to recognise the preg and realise if ur body should r shouldnt miscarry. 
it doesnt make a preg viable or help baby grow but the lack of it can cause u to lose baby, that is my understanding anywho. xxxx u didnt have any progesterone problems last time did u?
if it is bothering u a lot then push to test it xxxxxxxxxx
its a simple test and i think docs should do all they can to ease our minds xxxxxxxx

ive forgooten what else i wanna say , im stil catchin up xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks sweetie, im fine just miss my first bub still , only normal :) xxxxxxx
hope ur enjoying ur free gaff :) hope ur not missing Dh too much xxxxxxxx
praying for u to catch a lovely perfect eeg really soon, u r not old and u r fit and healthy so i know u prob been told a gazillion tims but no reason why u cant and praying it happens soon for u xxxxxxxxxxxx

amy we r all thinking of u all d time sweetie x

bethany we miss u xxxxxxxxxxx

kaylee, u have it real rough for a while now, hoping u get ur silver lining and rainbow as soon as poss, xxxxxxxxxxxxx sure just relax it will happen, (joke ) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i know it seems that people only have a few things to say to us , but in their defence their r no proper words to console us for our losses, they do the best they can to help even if it does drive us mad at times :) xxxxx

jen hi sweetie xxxxxxxxx hope work goes ok for u hon, i know how exhausting preg is at this stage xxx, it will get better im promised :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash hope people dont scream at u too much today xxxxxxxxxx :) xxxxxxxxxxx

AFM; i got a call from my nice boss at work, we get on well, she is very straight and if u deal fairly with her , she deals fairly with u . lots of people dont get on with her cos she has to tell us no on things we wnat like hols and stuff but its hardly her fault and i know its not personal , some peopel dont understand that but anyway......
she reckons there r no such thing as light duties in my job and that she cannot have me back on my docs terms, she said it wont come against me in work if i saty out and that it wont affect my mat leave so..... i donno what to do, wil have to go back to my doc and see, boss said only way i can come back is if she certifies me for full normal duties, um... cant see her doin that and i dont think i wanna go back if that is the case anyway. so i may be out for the duration.
dont know how feel about it , i was excited at the thought of goin back, working is more normal to me, its what im used to. but if its gonna do any harm then i dont wana go abck . um...... so all back to being up in the air again. :)


----------



## Lozzy1985

Hi there this is my 1st time on here I dnt no who else to take as my other half is not the talking type we are TTC I have been unfortunate I have had 2 miscarriages leaving me and my partner devasted as we are desperate for a child it's been 34 days since the start of my last period I am extremely tired and Crampy and back pain with constipation I am terrified to do a test coz I don't want it to say negative :( it breaks my heart and to top it all its my bday to day and I'm spending alone as very down I don't no what to do can anyone help?


----------



## lilesMom

lozzy take a test , what if u get the best bday pressie :) symptoms sound good xxxxx
fx for u honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry i got excited for u, forgot to say welcome and sorry for ur losses sweetie, this is a great palce for support. my OH doesnt talk a great deal either ,sometimes i think he has a talking time limit in his brain :) i get like say 2 mins to thrash something out after that he shuts down and its time to move on. :) even if im not ready to move on ;) xx
the girls here r fab to talk to xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzy1985

I really want to take a test I'm terrified though I am pleased I came here for support as I dnt no who to open up to I've got the test here but I just keep looking at it I haven't got the guts to take it I've been in tears All coz of the unsure of what to do thankyou so much for replying the last miscarriage I had was in complete I had to have a medicated d and c as was to scared to be put out :( xxxx I'm here if anyone wants to talk as its not good to bottle it up insidexxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i had missed miscarriage on my first so had to have a d and e as well hon. 
im preg again and very happy but nervous to be so :) i try to banish the nerves but they creep in at times xxxxxxx
i know how scary and nervous u feel but if it was me i would so take it, do u normally have long cycles and go over 28 days hon


----------



## Lozzy1985

They were very regular 28 day cycles but for last 2 months they have been between 28 to 35 days that's why im reluctant to test my OH is desperate for us to have a child and I feel like I'm letting him down all the time :( xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

any update? u take it? xxxx
fingers crossed for u hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lozzy1985 said:


> They were very regular 28 day cycles but for last 2 months they have been between 28 to 35 days that's why im reluctant to test my OH is desperate for us to have a child and I feel like I'm letting him down all the time :( xxxxx

aw babe u r so not lettin him down, u know in ur head that that doesnt sound right xxxx there r 2 of ye tryin to make a baby and its more than likely not happening because ur body wasnt ready yet after the d and e . 
it took me 3 afs to get a fairly normal af xxxx its better to wait a little till ur body is ready rather than get preg straight away and have a not sticky bean xxxxx dont out blame on urself hon, u r blameless, these things unfort happen, i dont know why bad htings happen to good people but they do and we just have to keep on tryint til we get there , :Hugs: sweetie, xxxxxxxxxx
let go of guilt and blame hon, cos u r in no way at fault here xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

every singel one of us has had funky cycles after d and e , xxxxx but htey do go back to normal xxxx hoping u get ur bfp honey, xxxx
ps if u dont know any abbrevaitions just ask, we rused to um no, im not sure if u r xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzy1985

Thankyou so much for talking to me I'm slowly getting used to the abbreviations but stuck on bfp?? Lol think this must be the worst bday ever :( xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bfp is big fat positve :) on ur preg test that is, xxxx
we all have our low days sweetie, happy bday , soz u havent company for it, but u got me :) xxxxxx
it really would be the best present on ur bday, keeping my fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :headspin: It's Hump Day! :headspin: 

Jen ~ Hope you were able to finally get some rest. Sorry you have to work today, I hope you get through it!

Tash ~ AF is still visiting me...she needs to wrap things up! :trouble: I wonder if the people who call in to you realize you don't make the rules! Fx you have a peaceful day. As for the OPKs...as dark or darker is key to reading the lines. Can you post it here for us to look at? I'd BD just in case...I'll be anxious to see your temp tomorrow. Oh and I figured out how to post the full chart in your signature, let me see if I can find it again! 

Amy ~ :hugs: Half or whole I hope today is going along alright for you. I also hope you managed to get some rest last night. Where is that friggin :witch: when you need her! 

Jess ~ Fx you find yourself on :cloud9: today. Hope your girls and DH rally while you are on bed rest! 

Laura ~ To work or not to work...I'm all for not working and getting paid! I hope everything works out in you and your LO's best interest!

Kaylee, Lamb and Geegirl...how are you ladies today? Wishing you all the best on this journey and I hope we can be of assistance. 

Lozzy ~ I too am sorry for you losses. You've come to the right place for support...hope today turnS out to be a Happy Birthday for you :cake: Don't be intimidated by those mean BFNs (big fat negative) on a pregnancy test! Either they are A. Wrong and you test tomorrow OR B. Signify another opportunity for you and your OH to try to make the perfect rainbow! :hugs: 

:hi: Horsey 

My DH comes home in 2 more sleeps...the same day as my HSG, which I've oddly stopped looking forward to! Wish I had made it for Mon so DH could go with me! Guess I'll put my big girl panties on and go it alone!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Found it Tash ~ On FF under your chart click share. Then "Copy" the bbCode Code under Chart Thumbnail, not Simple Link. That I believe is the way for your full chart to be seen in your signature. Good Luck...I like your TTC Journey Ticker! Lord only knows what I've put in so far! I dare not keep track! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

sorry u r goin to hsg alone sweetie , xxx take pocket ninjas with u xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lozzy1985

Thanku to lilesmom and xoxo4angel for the welcome today still not done the test yet these odd little Crampy pains I keep thinking are the start of my period and dnt wana test incase negative but want to to c if positive so I can have a happy bday coz it so isn't right now :( xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hoep things work out for u honey, keep us updated, xxxxxxx i gotta go for now but il be abck later tonight xxxx all d girls on here r great xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> sorry u r goin to hsg alone sweetie , xxx take pocket ninjas with u xxxxxxxx

Pocket :ninja: my saving grace! I was told it isn't as painful the endometrial biopsy (that was AWFUL!), so that is a bit of a relief. Seriously, the things we go through to have a LO! :juggle:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lozzy1985 said:


> Thanku to lilesmom and xoxo4angel for the welcome today still not done the test yet these odd little Crampy pains I keep thinking are the start of my period and dnt wana test incase negative but want to to c if positive so I can have a happy bday coz it so isn't right now :( xxxxx


I too hope your day gets better. I'm assuming it is later in the day for you, so maybe it wouldn't hurt to wait to test until tomorrow morning. :coffee: Waiting to test is the tough part, but the potential reward is worth it! Fingers crossed for you. (By the way, I was told cramps are quite normal early in pregnancy...so it could be either.)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Lozzy welcome and sorry for your losses. Im going through my 2nd mc at the moment and understand your pain. My first was a missed mc and I had to ahve a d&c as well. This one seems to be resolving itself naturally but I am going in for testing this week just to make sure. You came to the right place for some great support.

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well. I managed to get a decent amount of sleep last night but still waking up in tears. I did have an interesting dream last night.... I had 2 kids, 1 girl and 1 boy and theier names where Mason and Aubrey (Not what I thought they would be but I love it). The dream was so clear that I woke up this morning like I had them and they were sleeping in the other rooms. Obv I was heartbroken to see empty bedrooms but hoping that the dream was a sign of whats to come and not of what Ive lost. Today is Indian New Years too so maybe thought they played a role in the dream too. Started bleeding a little heavier today so maybe Im on the verge of passing any day... I sure hope so. 

Love you dolls and wishing everyone well! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody. Hope all you ladies are going good today. Amy I am thinking about you and hope that you are feeling better today. I send you hugs and kisses :hugs::kiss: .

I just got my hcg levels back, they went up from 3189 (I believe) to 7048, so they more than doubled. My urinalysis came back fine but...... my Progesterone was only 11.5. And the nurse had no idea what that meant. She didn't know anything about Progesterone, and this is a obgyn nurse. I told her to have my doctor call me as soon as possible because by what I am reading 11.5 is a bit low for a 5 week pregnancy. These people here at kaiser seem to think that Progesterone have no play at all in your pregnancy, and half don't even know how it can affect pregnancy. So, I am going to talk to my doctor hopefully later today because I don't want to play around with this low progesterone. I have a feeling she is going to tell me that my progesterone is not too low. I am sick of babysitting these people. :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

So my pregnant doppelgänger (DH's bestfriend's gf who was due 3 days before me) is in active labor...what is this gutted feeling I am having? Why does this happen when DH is away. Aww shucks, I want to be sad, hurt, but there is a new LO coming into this world. *sigh* Why do I always take the high road...Dear Lord, I have been really patient and am doing all I know how. I know you are busy, but when you get a second (preferably in the next 8 days) can you let my body have a good egg and have DH's swimmers meet up with it? 37 years ago a woman asked you to give her a girl, she said she'd name her Angel, well that's me, I'm Angel. xoxo

Phew...sorry. Had a moment...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ What an amazing dream! Happy New Year! Good to hear your flow is getting heavier. Fx the Dr tells you everything is clear in the next couple of days!

Jess ~ Stay on those Dr's! Glad HCG is up there...what a relief. 

:dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel hope youre okay with dh being away!! AND GO AWAY AF FOR GODS SAKES!! Leave us all alone!!
Amy hope youre bearing up okay hunny xxx
Jen Laura hey girls how are u both?
The rest of you how are u all??

Lozzy hey and welcome!! I am so sorry for your loss but Lilesmum is right, all the girls on here are great! If u want to chit chat, moan, cry , or have a laugh we're your girls!! We have all found alot of comfort on here god knows i have! And take the test!!! I know its upsetting, we all do, im on fourth cycle since d and c and ive seen more BFN's ( big fat negatives on preg tests ) than ive had hot dinners ! It gets easier, especially when the girls on here comfort you with each BFN! HOnestly you will be fine, doesnt feel like it now, but we are all here, theres always at least one of us on here, we're all on different time zones so thats quite good :D

All of u girls i love u all dearly! 

Oh angel, im quite interested to see what temp does tomorrow, but it did rise last month and drop again and then i had another pos opk and it spiked again and stayed up so thinking ov will come late again this month :( Thanks for info on how to show chart i think i may do that soon!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess i see u online! How are u today? Any news? U feeling better? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Jess i see u online! How are u today? Any news? U feeling better? xxx

Hey sweety!! How are you hon! Missed you. My hcg levels more than doubled from Sunday, so they are 7048, but.... my Progesterone is only 11.5 and the docs are brushing it off, but I will push for the progesterone suppositories or injections. I have a feeling they are going to treat me like I am a crazy woman, and try to refuse to give them to me. I go to Kaiser Hospitals here in the states. They are suppose to be good with preventive medicine and taking the correct measures, but I am starting to question them, since I talked to a nurse who had no idea about Progesterone, and this was a obgyn nurse. correct me if I am wrong but there people have to go to school right? You would think somewhere on the line they learned about Progesterone??


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lozzy, I just read your post. First of all I wanted to tell you how so sorry I am for your loss! And second Happy Happy b-day. I hope we can in some way cheer you up sweety. I felt so sad when I saw how much pressure you are putting on yourself to get pregnant. You are not letting anybody down hon. And remember it takes 2 to get pregnant. My husband is not much of a talker either, so I get all of the support I need from these beautiful babies: Amy, Angel, Natasha, Jen, Laura, Bethany and Horsey (I think i mentioned all of you, if I didn't my brain is a bit foggy lately.. sorry :) ). I love these ladies they have been my life saver. I hope you stay with us here Lozzy. We all know about loss, and we understand your pain. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

some docs believe that if you have a good egg, your progesterone will be fine on its own. my last mc, i asked them to test progesterone and my doctor said it wasnt necessary. .....i changed doctors.

mommylov, happy new years sweety! is this dwali? festival of lights? or is it different?

welcome, lozzy


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey horsey hope youre well xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 
angel im glad its less painful, hope breeze through it, im sure u r well cos ur tough and strong xxxx nd ur right we will do anything for our LO xxxxxx
sorry bout ur doppelganger hon , it is a kick in the gut xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxbut i know what u mean , u cant begrudge someone their LO, im same with my sil, due within 2 days of lile but course im happy for them but does remind me big time xxxxxxxx
us and our high roads :) but we r the better for being less bitter :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess glad ur hsg doubled sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx whoop whoop xx

amy honey hope this is ur body taking care of things naturally and hoping ur not in too bad pain sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug: xxxxxxx

tash how u hon? still cathcin up. xx

lozzy hope ur ok honey nad hope ur bday got better xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi horsey too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> some docs believe that if you have a good egg, your progesterone will be fine on its own. my last mc, i asked them to test progesterone and my doctor said it wasnt necessary. .....i changed doctors.
> 
> mommylov, happy new years sweety! is this dwali? festival of lights? or is it different?
> 
> welcome, lozzy

Hiya Horsey :flower: Yes it is, thanks hun! Hope you are doing well :hugs: :) Did you O yet?

Jess, I was told that progesterone was needed to develop the baby and was crucial to have in the first 12 weeks until that fully developed and working placenta takes over. Im a bit confused why they wouldnt think that is important :shrug: My level was at 8.73 when I first concieved this last time and then put me on meds right away. Seening as how you have had two healthy girls, Im thinking you dont have the same problem as I do but none the less Im thinking it is important and hope they monitor that along with everything else for you and your lo.

Angel, love your sweet letter and hope he listens :flower:. Hugs to you.. you are one strong cookie and I know that you will make it through this. Im sorry that dh isnt here for you right now but Im sure he wishes he was home with you. He will be home before you know it and will be cuddling you to pieces :cloud9:. Its only natural to feel the way you do.. I felt the same way when I got my friends babyshower invite (That was due a month before me) so Im sure I will feel just same when her baby is born. We dont wish ill on them but cant help but be hurt from something that is so joyful to them. 

Tash, still hanging in there thank babe :kiss:

Laura & Jen, hope you and LO's are doing well.

Kaylee, Geegirl, and anyone else I missed.. hi!

its 3 here now so I have a little over an hour left to go (Came in a little late this morning :oops:). I feel like at this point I just wish my days away... always waiting to go home or for the next day. I wish there was a fast forward button in life that you can push so that you can get through the tough times faster. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

i wish there was too amy to get u beyond this bad patch and to happier times xxx


----------



## Lozzy1985

Hey guys I wish I could give u all gd news but there isn't I bit the bullet and took a test only to find out its a BFN so made my bday even worse and for me to think what am I doing wrong? U see all these ppl getting pregnant that don't even deserve it and us that keep trying that love our OH so much u just wana give them the miracle of life I feel like giving up I really do :( xxxxx u girls have been amazing today xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bfn at this stage doesnt put u out for defo this month, some times it just takes a bit longer to get u r bfp, fx for u honey, sorry u didnt get ur bday pressie, xxx
it wasnt first morn pee either which can cause bfn at this early stage xxx dont lose hope and remember that even if it isnt ur month, every day brings u closer to the day u do get ur bfp xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww lozzy, dont let this ruin your bday. I hope that you are able to have a great night with dh. What dpo are you? You might be testing too early... :)


----------



## horseypants

lozzy, dont be sad, there's still a good chance

hi ttcsecrets :wave: lilemum and everyone

mommylov, i'm on my second round of clomid. i am definitely having more sad times than good times lately. i notice it especially when i start writing responses to all the things ive read and i just have a hard time putting the cheer on!!!! <3 i know part of it is that the grief over my mc hasnt gone away, it's gotten worse really. my due date is rolling around, i think it will be hard for me to say anything constructive really until that date has come and gone. there's always a lump in my throat, except during the times when im forgetful. im so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mommylov

Oh horsey :cry: I'm so sorry. That hopeless feeling sounds all too familiar. I wish I could say something that would take away the pain. Thus has been such a rough year for us all. It aggravates me that this has to happen to such a great group of girls. Hugs to you hun.... I hope that dh can be there and comfort you in person and we will be here if you need is as well. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

horsey i second amy, sorry u r having a bad patch xxxxxxxxx
but jus remember things will get better even if it doesnt feel like it now. xxxxxxxx
:hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx we r all here for u chick xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura im fine babes, just very tired! How are you??
Angel temp didnt go so well this morning lol looks very similar to last months chart to be honest :(

Amy hope youre okay, cant wait for it all to be over for you so you can get on with things xxx

The rest of you how are you?

Lozzy youre not out yet and like the girls said, even if AF comes you will be fine theres always next month! We are here if u need us xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi sweetie, im fine but peed off, im awake since 5.30, just bright as anything cannot sleep. there is really nothing to do at that time of the morn :) u gettin ready for work? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

im a bit annoyed i prob cant return to work too and my odc never got back to me yest about it so im still in limbo. htink my hormones may be acting up cos its not really that huge a deal. i feel a bit alone r something, OH doesnt seem to think its any big a deal and hasnt offered to help me financially r anything, we dont share money just bills, and since ive been out of wor ive been down in money with no effect on him, , now il be down to about a third of my wages in future cos ive run out of work sick pay nad he just seems to think its no big deal. he doesnt seem to realise that i cant earn same money and its cos im baking our baby, its not just mine so why does all of it only affect me. he is goin about his life with no change whatsoever while i get it all turned upside down and in limbo. peed off!!!!!!!!!!
i dont mean to sound ungratefull of course im happy im preg and want it all to go well. but just peed off that im the only one in my house that it has any effect on


----------



## lilesMom

my scan is only nest thirs but im so tempted to get a privte one if i could sat, , i stil have htat dul ache in my tummy a lot of the time and im gettin paranoid cos t has been 3 weeks since last scan. im so tempted just to book it and go on my own and tell no one. i knwo htey would all just say , sure u only have a week left, why pay for one. havin a mini melt down again, feck it :)


----------



## lilesMom

im just gonna go back to bed and hope i get up in a better mood next time ha ha xxxxxxxxx

amy thinking of u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey laurs, yeah getting ready for work :( sadly!

I know what u mean, your not being ungrateful! I dont blame u for feeling like that, when i get pg im gonna be shellin alot out for private scans etc just for peace of mind if anything to be honest

Bad oh for not realising you and your money worries! Have u tried speaking to him about it? me and my dh dont share money, i pay the bills he pays the rent and it averages out that he pays more, but because im reducing my hours at work because health and mentally wise i cant handle full time, luckily hes going to pay the shortfall so i still get how much i used to get on full time, you should speak to oh sweetie xxx

Yeah u go back to bed for a bit, ive been up since 7 but then realised i didnt have to be at work til 10 n i didnt dare go back to bed for an hour because i wouldnt get up! xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

lilesMom said:


> my scan is only nest thirs but im so tempted to get a privte one if i could sat, , i stil have htat dul ache in my tummy a lot of the time and im gettin paranoid cos t has been 3 weeks since last scan. im so tempted just to book it and go on my own and tell no one. i knwo htey would all just say , sure u only have a week left, why pay for one. havin a mini melt down again, feck it :)

Yeah they would probably say oh you only have a week left why pay? But they ahvent been through what you have!! They dont realise you are going to worry continuously until the day that little bubba pops out of you crying its eyes out??

I know if it were me in your situation, i would book one and go on my own, just for peace of mind, f*** what anyone else thinks/would say, think about you and LO because apart from you,LO,and OH, nobody else matters , you just look after you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i had a weird but wonderful dream last night, i dreamt that i was driving home from work, and i was talking to amy on the phone ( which is weird because i am dead set against people talking on the phone while driving ) and all of a sudden, a rainbow appeared in the sky, and then another one arched off it, and then another one, until there were about 5 of them i think i remember, and they were so beautiful that i said to amy that i am going to put the phone down and send a pic to her, and i was trying to steer the car and take a picture of these rainbows on my phone, they were so beautiful, i sent them to amy and she rang me back and we were both laughing and saying how beautiful they were! Then i woke up lol! Weird but wonderful! xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

natashs thanks hon, i feel better after ur words and a sleep. :) xx
i need my doc to ring and then i can plan cos a sof now im not sure if im styaing out or not :) in case ye havent noticed i hate not knowing, i like plans :) 
i said it to my OH that i was pissed off cos work r gonna stop paying me and that i will have no money for xmas ad dto pay my loan. we have mortgage protection so i think they will pay my mortgage, i rang um and they will send claim form but the guy on the phone said it should be fine. but wont know for sure till i send it off and get answer. :) 
we wil work it out , i think i was jus tired earlier and worry seems bigger. 
we never had much money when i was growing up, things were always tight, my parents had 12 kids and were living on disabilty benefits cos my dad has a fecked up back so i think sometimes lack of money sticks in my head more so than other peoples.
i dont love money r anything but i hate thinking i may have to rely on someone else for it. and hate the thought of maybe not managing bills and stuff so well. im just a worry wart with money. im a total squirrel and prefer to pay bills and loans early and i hate when this gets interupted. :) least i know what is wrong with me so i can try and teach myself to get over it , :) i have lots of people who wouldnt see me starve ha ha xxxxxxxxxxx joke :) xxxxxxxxx

i like ur dream hon :) rainbow babies on the way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Worry always seem greater without sleep! Some how these things work out. Hoping your OH realizes he needs to pitch in financially to help you ...after all, it took 2 of you to make a LO. Not your fault you haven't been cleared for work :hugs: FX the mortgage protection comes through for you!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks honey, think my hormones r pitchin in today cos i just feel crappy and crampy ( mild though so should be fine ) xxxx thanks chick.
how ru doin? xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ having trouble opening your temps, but from what I can see it did drop again. What CD are you on? Hope you are still using OPKs too!

Jen ~ Hope you made it through yesterday. 

Amy ~ Thinking of you.

Jess ~ Was just thinking how tough it must be to be on bed rest while home schooling! Fx you get the rest you need! 

Horsey ~ I know the pain....waiting for time to work it's magic and heal me!

Bethany, Kaylee, Geegirl and Lamb :howdy:

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> thanks honey, think my hormones r pitchin in today cos i just feel crappy and crampy ( mild though so should be fine ) xxxx thanks chick.
> how ru doin? xxxx

Pregnancy hormones...love it! However, I don't love they are making you feel crappy. Take it easy today...your next scan is coming up soon enough. That will ease your mind to get a good pic of your little one!

I'm better today. Had a moment last night because everyone kept texting me updates about my friend w/ my EDD that was in labor early. DH was even texting excited for his BF becoming a Daddy. I had to turn my phone off and go on to bed. I didn't expect my DH to fully understand my grief, but I thought he could've been a bit more sensitive about it. Apparently he tried calling me while my phone was off, I think I am going to ignore his calls today. :muaha: (Not productive or healthy, but I don't want to have a mindless conversation...he'll be here tomorrow.)


----------



## lilesMom

angel i know babe, poeple just dont get it, xxxxx :hugs: honey, xxxxx
yeah if u feel like havin u time, take it xxxxxxxxxx maybe text him and say u r feeling shitty and wanna be left alone? xxxxxx 

for those of us friends with bethany on fb, today is her bubs edd, so maybe message her if ye havent already. 
bethany i hope u dont mind me reminding people if u read this, i just dont want u to feel forgotten, love u xxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Laura. Going to get my day started...I've pouted long enough. :brat:


----------



## lilesMom

ive pouted all day today ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash what wonderful dream! I love it!!!!!!!

Awww angel, Im sorry. Im sure that is so hard to swallow right now. When DH comes home tomorrow and sees your face Im sure he will understand that this is something that you cant talk about right now and hopefully that makes him just cuddle you and love you and be there for you. Hugs and love to you hun! xoxoxo

Laura, Im sorry dh isnt seeing the struggle you are going through. Sometimes they just need a verbal nudge to let them know that we need them to step it up and be there. I really hope he understands and helps more financially as well as emotionally. As for the scan, you have to do what makes you happy and if you feel that you need to go a week earlier then you shoul dbut if you can hold off for a week and save that money that too is good but really its up to you. As for dull aches, thats completely normal. Your uterus and bub are growing so there are bound to be some aches and pains here and there. Maybe try calling the dr and see what they say about it but I really think from the sounds of it, its ok. Hugs and kisses to you... 

Horsey, you got me thinking... My first dr never mentioned an issue with progesterone but the baby measured a week off. I chalked that up to me possibly O late but she never said anything like that. This new dr said that my progestrone was at about 8 when I got my bfp (about 4 weeks). Im scared now of having "bad eggs". Im going in today for followup blood work so I take it they are going to be only checking my HCG levels at this point. Then when I am done with passing, she said thats when we can start monitoring my cycle so maybe they will check my progesterone then? So much that goes into this whole baby makin gthing... sometimes it makes my head spin thinking about.

Jen & Jess... hope you girls are doing well with lo!

Hi to everyone else and anyone Ive missed :wave:

AFM~ I think I started passing at about 3-4 this morning. I felt so bad.. dh took med to help him sleep last night. He has been so tired :( I woke him up in the middle of the night in pain and I kept running to the bathroom (My dr wasnt kidding about waiting for the GUSH to come.. it sure was a gush!). Im still quite heavy and so I dont think its done which is fine as long as everything comes out. I took meds which took the edge off and enabled me to come to work but its so uncomfortable to be at work.. wearing a pad.. crampy... (sorry TMI) but Im use to wearing tampons so this whole "sitting in your own mess" is NOT for me :oops: Ofcourse with that happening last night, I look like a tired mess now so colleguezilla asked me if I was ok and told her what happened. I got about 2 mins before she proceeded to tell me about HER periods and HER galbladder issues. I felt like saying "I DONT CAREA BOUT YOUR PERIOD! THIS IS SO NOT THE SAME. THIS IS A MC YOU SELFISH B****! You have NO idea what Im feeling and what Im going through." She may have had heavy periods and Im not saying that she hasnt gone through scary situations but how do you try and talk to someone and tell them your experiences when they have NOTHING to do with what they are sharing with you? Thats just like us girls sharing about our losses and me coming in and saying "Oh I know how you feel.. one time my dog got really sick and we didnt knwo what was wrong with him and had to take him to the vet and then they ran all these tests and I got so upset that it made my stomach cramp really bad"....WTF?!? WTH does one have to do with the other? Ya your situation is sad but how are you comforting me or relating to me with that? Sorry, Im done venting. This is why I truely feel like you girls are the ONLY friends I have that understand and just put my mind at ease and comfort me with your words and stories... you all just get it and I love you girls for it!

I hope everyone is doing well and sorry again for my ranting but coming in here bleeding, cramping, and passing my baby while talking to colleguezilla just makes me want to go home and cry and just be alone. :(


----------



## lilesMom

aw any sweetie, xxxx :hugs:
god she is pretty clueless isnt she ? um... even before my mc if someone was telling me their mc story i would NOT compare it to my af , jeez......... pretty dumb. xxxxxx
god i know what u mean the 2 r totaly unrelated , she hsould save that for a day ye may talk about it. not what u r needing right now.
r u ok t be at work chick? if u feel better being there for distraction then stay but dont be afraid to go home either , no one could blame u honey xxxxx
hope u r over the worst now honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ What a trooper you are to have gone in to work! I just cannot believe colleaguezilla...did she come with a mute button? Glad things are wrapping up for you...fx the blood work comes back with the all clear! Just an FYI, or in case you're wondering what's next... my AF came within 28 days of the "big passing." 

Laura ~ You can be pouty because you have hormones to blame. If I keep this up, I just come across as an unstable selfish b**ch. Happy to have you ladies who understand where my pain is coming from!


----------



## lilesMom

u soooo dont angel but thats how i feel i am today :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> aw any sweetie, xxxx :hugs:
> god she is pretty clueless isnt she ? um... even before my mc if someone was telling me their mc story i would NOT compare it to my af , jeez......... pretty dumb. xxxxxx
> god i know what u mean the 2 r totaly unrelated , she hsould save that for a day ye may talk about it. not what u r needing right now.
> r u ok t be at work chick? if u feel better being there for distraction then stay but dont be afraid to go home either , no one could blame u honey xxxxx
> hope u r over the worst now honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I really dont think she gets it. You know, sometimes there are those people that TRY and say the right thing. I know what its like to be on the other side of that convo. When my friend went through her mc before I ever did, I just felt awful for her and just let her talk. Sometimes, all we need is a hug or to know that someone cares by saying "is there anything I can do? I wish this pain would go away". With colleguezilla, I dont feel that. Yes, I am so thankful for her for bringing me home last week and getting my car with DH and thought that was so sweet of her but I dont like to answer her when she asks if Im ok because it leads to her talking about things that make me feel like I am just a baby. She always has something worse that she has gone through. To make it worse, I have to hear about them over and over and over again just to remind me that I am apparently not as strong as her because she bled more and passed out and felt labor pains. I dont always want to talk about me and if she were to bring these things up on her own, then I would surely listen but why ask someone how they are doing when all you are going to do is respond and make me feel like I am a whiney baby for feeling the way I do. I have never gone through this kind of pain and heartache. She has had her fair share of things happen to her.. more power to you. Congradulations, you win the "Ive had it worse than ANYONE" award.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah amy donno if u want to hear this cos u might not be thinkin ahead but my sil got bfp 4 weeks after passing xxxxxxxxxxxx just to offer hope in the middle of the yuckiness xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ What a trooper you are to have gone in to work! I just cannot believe colleaguezilla...did she come with a mute button? Glad things are wrapping up for you...fx the blood work comes back with the all clear! Just an FYI, or in case you're wondering what's next... my AF came within 28 days of the "big passing."
> 
> Laura ~ You can be pouty because you have hormones to blame. If I keep this up, I just come across as an unstable selfish b**ch. Happy to have you ladies who understand where my pain is coming from!

Oh , good to know! So is this considered cd1 then? How do they know when you start monitoring you. She was talking about wanting to see what size my follicies are or something so make sure the eggs that are being released are nice and full. I know this is something you are going through right now so what does that mean and when do they do that?


----------



## lilesMom

oh no im gonna have to come over and gag colleaguzilla for u sweetie, it might take me awhile il have to come by boat xxxxxxxxx least il be there to give u real hugs then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Aww thanks Laura, I know that if we were to try Im pretty confindent now that we can get pregnant but I just want to know what Im working with. Is it my eggs? Are they bad? Are they not big enough? All these scary thoughts after having gone through this twice now. Did your SIL mc only the 1 time? Sorry for all the questions but I just trust you guys more than anyone else.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ What a trooper you are to have gone in to work! I just cannot believe colleaguezilla...did she come with a mute button? Glad things are wrapping up for you...fx the blood work comes back with the all clear! Just an FYI, or in case you're wondering what's next... my AF came within 28 days of the "big passing."
> 
> Laura ~ You can be pouty because you have hormones to blame. If I keep this up, I just come across as an unstable selfish b**ch. Happy to have you ladies who understand where my pain is coming from!

We love you Angel and are here for you... as each day goes by and the more I talk to people here it makes me so much more gratefult o have you girls. You girls just get it and I hope that you feel the same. :hugs::kiss::flower::winkwink:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> oh no im gonna have to come over and gag colleaguzilla for u sweetie, it might take me awhile il have to come by boat xxxxxxxxx least il be there to give u real hugs then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I dont want you to risk something happening to you or lo but thanks! heheh I hate to always complain about her because she does have moments where she can be very kind. Ive said it before, I chalk up her behavior to the fact that she lives without her husband so I think it has made her a brat if that makes sense. Since she doesnt have to live with another adult, she gets her way all the time whereas we all live with our spouses and have to constantly compromise and share. She lives with only one of her daughters now who is 15 (Her 22 yr old moved out for college but lives down the street) and so her teenager obv has to do what she says so all of this = :brat:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Aww thanks Laura, I know that if we were to try Im pretty confindent now that we can get pregnant but I just want to know what Im working with. Is it my eggs? Are they bad? Are they not big enough? All these scary thoughts after having gone through this twice now. Did your SIL mc only the 1 time? Sorry for all the questions but I just trust you guys more than anyone else.

no she had 3 hon. 
she had one child , her oldest in prev realtionship, then had 2 mcs in that relationship.
now married to my bro and first child mc again...
then she was put on baby aspirin and progesterone and had 2 bubs one after the other wiht my bro, only just over 10 months between um :) 
she bled nearlt every day with her first child with my bro but thank god it was heamatoma and all her 3 kids r perfect xxxxxxxxxxx

so def loads of hope honey, 
so glad u have the best doc now. 
my sil credits her new doc in the hosp as saving her, she calls her , her angel, i just found out today i have to same doc for my preg in the hosp :) 
il see her next thurs, xxxx

ask any qs u want hon, if i can do anything for u , u know i would hon x


----------



## lilesMom

um thinkin back maybe not progesterone, im unsure but def baby aspirin xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

That gives me lots of hope! Ive heard lots of people needing both so Im hoping its an easy fix like that for me too. My dr said that she would test me for a clotting disorder which is what I believe the asprin helps with and Progesterone she said she will be putting me on that in the begining no matter what. Said it wont hurt anything if I take it and dont really need it but its better to be safe then sorry right?

Thank you, that really does give me hope!


----------



## lilesMom

my sil had no clotting disorder show up but doc put her on aspirin anyway , just in case and it seemed to work, my sil swears by it. xxxxxxx
it does u no harm except htin ur blood a little , read up on it, xxx
it taxes ur liver abit but u have healthy liver so would be fine, its only not for people with funky livers like me :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
in most cases that u can get preg urself and have losses, it is a quick fix like this, 
praying it is for u too sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! Im going to mention it to my dr and see what she says :)


----------



## lilesMom

thank god u changed docs and u have someone to look after u properly xxxxxxxx
:hugs: to u and dh xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

On a random note.. do you guys know the best way to reheat tri tip without drying it out? I made oven roated tri tip last night but we only ate half the roast. I sliced from the two ends since they were cooked and left the middle for today. Im thinking if I just cover it with foil and put it in the over at a REALLY low temp it shouldnt dry out of over cook right?


----------



## lilesMom

um i donno what tri tip is?


----------



## mommylov

its a cut of beef :)

"The tri-tip is a cut of beef from the bottom sirloin primal cut. It is a small triangular muscle, usually 1.5 to 2.5 lbs. (675 to 1,150g) per side of beef"

Its usually tough if not cooked right and I want to avoid that but when you tend to reheat meat, thats exactly what happens :(


----------



## lilesMom

if its like a roast joint or something out some gravy on, seal t up and put back in oven, sauce wil stop it drying out xx


----------



## lilesMom

we posted at same time so my thanks is gone so thanks :) xx


----------



## mommylov

Ohh I do have the drippings from last night when I roasted it so Ill use that! Thanks!


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy hon, can u post me some? xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

For sure! hehehe

See if we all lived closert together I wouldve called you all yesterday and said comeover I have a huge roast I need polished off!


Ugh.. this is really not a good day for colleguezilla to sit next to me. Im in pain physically and emotionally and so I put my headphones on to avoid her. She waves her arms all over to get my attention, I take them off and she tells me that the girl that sits on the other side of the wall from her is loud.... really? First off so is she so she shouldnt be complaing about others but thats the kind of thing Im talking about. Complains about what others do but she does no wrong. Oye... is it the weekend yet?


----------



## lilesMom

damn geography xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I finally took a shower :shower: (It's noon here) Figured I need to get to the grocery store before tomorrow.

Amy ~ I would wager a guess and say, yes today is your CD1. Sounds like your Dr is trying to look at the same things my RE did, so that is great news! I know the first round of bloods were taken on CD21 (this is them checking your hormone levels after ovulation, when progesterone should be at a peak)...at the same time they drew vials to look at (or for) anticoagulants, autoimmune and/or thyroid issues. They also drew one vial to look at my AMH (ovarian reserve). All of this happened back in June. I had an Endometrial Biopsy and am now ready for what I hope to be the last test, the HSG. 

In the meantime, cycle monitoring is what I have done between CD10-12 (don't want to miss ovualtion). The Dr checks my hormones with lab work and does a scan to look at follies and lining thickness. Coupling the hormone levels with what she has seen via ultra sound, she tells me when I can expect a +ve OPK, what day I'll ovulate and the best time to BD. Did I make any sense of this? (Oh and I forgot. On CD3 they drew blood to look at my FSH)


----------



## xoxo4angel

And how delicious does that roast sound! Yummy! I've had my fill of soup...I need to switch it up!


----------



## lilesMom

amy that 'lady' needs a good butt kicking :) igive u full permission xx

hurray for eing clean angel ha ha. i need to leave my house soon cos my god daughter is cutting my hair for me in a while :) im sooo lazy


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> oh no im gonna have to come over and gag colleaguzilla for u sweetie, it might take me awhile il have to come by boat xxxxxxxxx least il be there to give u real hugs then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl: You can take my yacht! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ok now I am really going to scoot to the store OR I'll get too comfy on my sofa! 

PS Amy :ignore: What if you just left your headphones on and pretended you didn't see her? Colleaguezilla is starved for attention and acceptance. 

In the words of the Terminator: I'll be back!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> oh no im gonna have to come over and gag colleaguzilla for u sweetie, it might take me awhile il have to come by boat xxxxxxxxx least il be there to give u real hugs then xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :rofl: You can take my yacht! :haha:Click to expand...

will u sail over and pick me up :) hee hee


----------



## mommylov

That totally makes sense Angel. I dont know if you remember but I found a fertility clinic that couldnt take me until dec 5. Well my dr explained to me the difference between them and her. She said they would take a more aggressive approach to our ttc situation and run all sorts of tests and even do biopsys and things that may not be nes for us whereas the drs office takes a more cycle by cycle aproach. DH and I went home and talked about it and although we want to conceive asap, I also dont want to do testing that may not be needed and that may do harm. Its just so hard. I was just talking with dh and told him that with not knowing what cycle day I am and possibly having to wait until my next cycle, this may get pushed back another month. He said that in the scheme of things, it might be worth it to wait another month if it means that we have more accurate test results and know whats going on. While that is a good point, my due date for our first was 2/13/13 so I think it would push it close to that date and I just dont know how I will be with that. Im already dreading it now and its only Nov. They are going to see what todays test results say and go from there. Seeing as how I had my show today, Im hoping that means that my levels will be back down to 0 soon.


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies!! Im on my break volunteering at the dental clinic for license ce hours. Yuck figured do it now bc it has to be done by march. 

Im so sorry about all the ups and downs. I can relate to u laura as im in same exact situation (low income working one day week is prob like ur lowest pay) its so hard and on top we are taking care of their los men are bull headed but these great girls gave good advise! Im definately going to talk to dh too. As for bills I have sooo many dh doesnt help with come dec ill be short due to baby doctor visits. I also want to enjoy christmas shopping ill have to set a limit of 20 on everyone this year I guess.

Laura I completely understand about scan feeling so far away how are ur symptoms? If it helps any I get dull pains in my stomach often. Six monthes left feels like an eternity to meet bubs. I understand if u went for scan sat. Hugs do whats best for u! Sounds like u have a busy.day. A haircut sounds nice! I havemt had one in ages. enjoy ur day sweety! Positive thoughts on Lo!

Angel yay dh comes home tom!! Sorry u have to go grocery shopping but glad ur getting it outta the way! I hope ur hsg test goes well and isnt painful. Ill be thinkin of u!!!<3

Tash what a great dream! Praying it means Los will be on the way! 

Jessica so glad ur taking baby asprin daily (that is a blood thiner) so ill be praying it keeps LO safe and nestled nicely with nutrients.<3 lmk how u make out with obgyn.

Bethany thinking of u and ur angel today sweety!i hope u and dh are okay! :hugs: miss and love you!<3

Amy so sorry about ur insensitive collaege. I want to play tricks on her like jim does to dwight un the office. Getting her to talk about new things that will make u smile. Hugs amy your a fighter ti be at work. im glad ur passing naturally and have doctors on ur side. We love you amy and want the world for u! :hugs: Your next baby is yours. <3

Horsey :hugs: im so so sorry for these rough roads of ttc. I pray u will make it through everything and have a beautiful baby to show forth it must happen. Its not impossible. Just heartbreaking trying n going thru it. We love you! We will always be here for u!<3

:dust:

For anyone I missed im sorry!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hola Ladies! Just went over the few pages of posts. A lot of things going on today. 

Amy, I am very sorry for what you are going through today :hugs:. I know its hard, but things are progressing for you. You are getting closer and closer to ttc, and I know your doctors sound amazing and they are going to do everything they can to help. I am so glad you found some caring docs :happydance:. I hope the medicine is at least helping some for the physical pain. As for the colleaguezilla. She really sounds like a narcissist. I am pretty sure that 15 year old that lives with her has been manipulated to some degree. And I am sure her behavior has alienated plenty of her family. I don't think there is a cure for how she is. It sounds like she is and always will be a victim. This is exactly how my husbands mother is. I think the best thing you can do when she acts like this is not even reciprocate the conversation. Kind of just go back to yourself over and over again until she gets the hint. She has to learn that if she is going to act like this, nobody is going to make the time to hear about her life and problems. Or just plain ignore her, although this sounds hard since she is always in your face or right next to you. 

Laura, I would say to follow your gut instinct about the scan. Sure, we are all a bit "paranoid" because of what we have gone through. But who can blame us. And the docs have to understand that you need reassurance. I would push for that scan, just to give you peace of mind. Although I am sure your LO is doing just fine. :hugs: As for your partner. I don't know if things are done differently over there. Both of you may not be officially married, but have been together for many years, so its just the same right? When me and hubby got together our debts became each other's debts. You are doing the hardest job ever and carrying his and your LO. You shouldn't have to be worrying about all of these other things. Your main job should be to take care and worry about LO, you should tell him this. Men don't seem to get how hard it is to carry a child, and just because some women seem to do it with no problem, doesn't mean for others it is extremely hard. I have my share of issues with hubby, at times I feel we are from different planets. :growlmad:

Angel, so glad that your hubby is coming home soon. And like I told Laura about men in general being from different planets. You should ask hubby when he comes home, what was he thinking with the texts and stuff. He has to know it is hard for you hearing about that lady going into labor, when you yourself are trying very hard to get pregnant right now and have gone through losses. Obviously he didn't do it on purpose but just wasn't thinking. Men men men! :growlmad:

Jen, thanks again for the advice about what your doc told you!! Thanks a million! I am going to discuss all of these things when doc calls me. I am sure she will be against more blood thinners because of the baby aspirin, but doesn't hurt to talk to her about everything. And I will really tell her my concerns about the progesterone levels. Thanks again hon, oh just realized! You and Laura are almost to the end of your 1st trimester!! Yay!! Congratulations!! :happydance:

Natasha, how is the ttc going. Did you get your + opk yet? I am so excited for you this month!! I hope this is the month for you and your dear fiance!! That way both of us will be really close with due dates. Can't wait!! fx for you this month. :hugs:

Bethany!! I know you may not be reading this, but wanted you to know I think about you and miss you everyday! I know it must be hard for you today. I am so sorry hon. I wish I could go over there and spend time with you! If only life were that easy. :hugs: I hope and pray you get your healthy LO in no time hon.

Lozzy, hope you are doing better and get your bfp soon enough. :hugs:

Horsey I hope this are going better for you and that your df is taking good care of you!:hugs:

Love all of you!!:hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## mommylov

Just to give you guys an idea of how close I sit next to colleguezilla ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jen435

U should sit in front of her!!! Argh!! Why must u be behind her. I secomd what jessica said!


----------



## mommylov

its kind of hard to see but we actually sit side by side next to a window.... and I was sitting at my desk looking over at hers when I took that pic. We have very high cubicles so its like we are the only two in our little section but we have people that sit over the wall from us (to the left of me and right of her) and then another girls site behind me. I was trying to show how our comps kind of face eachother so when I try and ignore her, it works sometimes but since we kind of face eachother its hard to ignore flaring arms. This pain is pretty intense :( DH told me that I should take more advil but I already took for this morning at 4 am and its noon here now. I told him Id rather take nothing until I get home and then take a vicodin since the advil doesnt seem to be cutting it.


----------



## jen435

Aww amy im so sorry :hugs: I wish dh and u could be home together right now <3 Please take it easy I hate that ur in so much pain. I wish I could hug u


----------



## mommylov

I just talked to him and he said he wished this happened this morning or tonight so that we can be at home so I know he hates this too... I hoping with everything just dumping out of me (Sorry tmi) that this goes quick. I was told the intense pain shouldve only lated for an hour but obvits been way longer than that. I just want to be done already :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ You can take the ibuprofen (anti inflammatory) and the vicodin (pain)...ibuprofen is every 6 hours, so why not pop 400mg-800mg now, then take a vicodin when you get home.

I was just thinking the way you guys are angled it is tough to pretend you don't see her! You poor thing! 

My sister's Dr told me since I am over 35 I shouldn't mess around to go see the big dog, AKA a RE. She has not left a stone unturned...I'm game because time is not on my side, so bring on anything to increase my odds! It is also a smaller clinic, so I get plenty of 1 on 1 with the staff. As for your Dr, she sounds amazing and like she is going to take the least invasive approach to get you the best outcome! 

Hi everyone! Going to go back and read through more carefully now. :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> I just talked to him and he said he wished this happened this morning or tonight so that we can be at home so I know he hates this too... I hoping with everything just dumping out of me (Sorry tmi) that this goes quick. I was told the intense pain shouldve only lated for an hour but obvits been way longer than that. I just want to be done already :(

My natural mc went on for about 6 hours....the most painful part went on for well over an hour, honestly I'd say it went on for 2+ hours. I am shocked you are at work going through this! I was doubled over with the heating pad on...you are Wonder Woman!


----------



## TTCSecrets

<3Laurai know what you mean laurs, its not money loving its just being independant, im the same, id rather know i have money in my bank for bills than to think someone else has to pay for them for me , its just knowing you can do stuff by yourself :)

<3Angel ive ran out of opks :( So no idea what to do!! My temp dropped today as u see, so thinking im either gonna o late or not o this cycle :/ maybe it will be cd17 like last month? Im on cd14 at the moment, very watery cm, to the point i feel like ive wet myself, tmi, but no ewcm yet :/ what cd are u on?? will look at your chart actually xxx I like having other tempers to help and observe :D 

<3Amy as awful as it sounds.. im glad you are passing, sorry about all the pain and the uncomfort of it, but its going to end soon babes...So sorry about colleaguezilla, what a dingo ay!! How inconsiderate, i dont like people like that, she should have just said, at least, oh if u need anything uno where i am. im not being awful and i know people have bad afs, god knows i had my share before i got pg, but it is nothing compared to your mc.. i feel like you girls are truly my only friends too, you listen, give valuable advice, and even when we all vent and incorporate eachothers problems into our own but its in a valuable way!! 
i have read and been told that CD1 is counted as the first day of full *flow* or gush, so i would say today is cd1.. xx

<3Jen hope youre okay!! How are you stranger?! xxx

<3Jess! Yeah i hope this is my month too, but ive got a feeling that i will be saying that for quite a few months to come yet :( Im on cd14.. Had a positive opk on cd10 i think it was but no temp spike since and no ewcm, no i dont know where im at this cycle :/


<3Horsey how are you xxx

<3The rest of you how are you?!?! xxxxxx

<3 Update (sorry for long post ) 

I am on CD14, no more opks left to use, no temp spike, no ewcm, just lots of really watery cm.. High Soft Open cervix... Feel nauseous, probably other halfs cooking  Work was unbearably crap! My tele has no signal, and im tired! No wait, im exhaustipated...

xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy :hugs::kiss: . I wish we could find a way to take your pain away. I second what Angel said, alternating with vicodin and the advil. And if you feel the pain becomes very bad or unbearable it wouldn't hurt to call your doc, just to make sure everything is passing, and maybe she could prescribe a stronger pain med. Hope that this ordeal is soon to be over for you. Praying that you start feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Clever thinking to get your licensing hours out of the way now. Hopefully volunteering is more rewarding! 

Tash ~ Any news on the Oing?

Laura ~ Hope you like your haircut! How convenient to have someone so close to you as a hairdresser!

Jess ~ You've summed things up well! Men! I can be stubborn at times and this is one of them...he prob doesn't even know I am ignoring him. He probably thinks I am busy! Funny how my passive aggressive tendencies back fire or are always a dud! :haha: 

Amy ~ I meant to add that I agree with your DH...find out what some of the test say, so they can treat anything that needs to be treated. Its better to know what is going on with your cycles before you conceive because Lord knows we have had our share of loss! I wonder if the Dr is going to have you call in with your next CD1 or if she will count today and start tracking your ovulation in a couple of weeks?? {And a side note on the dreaded Would Have Been Due Date...I will not be pregnant by my first one and the only thought that comes to mind is "This Effing SUCKS!!" Sorry, I keep having these moments, but I'm human and just thought you'd like to know what to expect!}


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, ive no idea about O'ing.. Ive ran out of opks, had a temp spike and then a dip today....And i have no ewcm, just lots and lots of really watery thin stuff so dont think im near o yet :( I actually have no idea what im doing, cd 14, i had a positive opk on cd10 i think it was, but temps dont support this, i actually dont know :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ You can take the ibuprofen (anti inflammatory) and the vicodin (pain)...ibuprofen is every 6 hours, so why not pop 400mg-800mg now, then take a vicodin when you get home.
> 
> I was just thinking the way you guys are angled it is tough to pretend you don't see her! You poor thing!
> 
> My sister's Dr told me since I am over 35 I shouldn't mess around to go see the big dog, AKA a RE. She has not left a stone unturned...I'm game because time is not on my side, so bring on anything to increase my odds! It is also a smaller clinic, so I get plenty of 1 on 1 with the staff. As for your Dr, she sounds amazing and like she is going to take the least invasive approach to get you the best outcome!
> 
> Hi everyone! Going to go back and read through more carefully now. :dust:

Thanks Tash And Jess! I totally dont mean to be all about me. I truely do try and be a good friend and listener but I have my moments and this is one of them where I just cant be that person you vent to about things. Its different with you girls because I feel even though we are all venting about whats going on with us, we are all going through the same thing so its comforting (not to hear your pain but to know that you are amongst a group of girls that know EXACTLY what you are feeling and are feeling the same way or have). I get that she has her issues and wants a friend to talk to but I just think that there is a time and place. I have my headphones on low right now so I can still hear somethings around me and she is sitting at her desk iright now and someone walked up and is visiting with her. I guess she just got a call from her daughter and her daughters friend just passed away from cancer :(. I feel awful for her daughter's friend's family and my thoughts will be with them. I dont know them, dont even really know her daughter but Im pretty sure she would talk my ear off about that while Im toppled over my desk holding my stomach and thats what I mean. If something like that happened to me, I wouldnt go to someone who has thier own issues going on, I would talk to someone else and let them alone and then maybe tell them when they are better or something but she doesnt think like that. Maybe god knew I couldnt handle anymore right now and sent this other girl down here for her to talk to so she isnt bothering me for the moment. 

Angel, thank you so much. Yes, because of the angle of our desk it makes it so hard. I ahev this great view of the Rocky mountians a lake so I love where I sit just hate that I have to deal with her sometimes. 
Im so scared to take things and accidentally OD or something. I took 800mg this morning (4 advil) at 4 am. On the bottle it said not to take more that 6 in a day and I was like "Oh no! Ive already taken 4!". So I should be ok to say take 2 more now and then take vicodin when I get home?

You girls are the best, thank you loads!


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel, ive no idea about O'ing.. Ive ran out of opks, had a temp spike and then a dip today....And i have no ewcm, just lots and lots of really watery thin stuff so dont think im near o yet :( I actually have no idea what im doing, cd 14, i had a positive opk on cd10 i think it was, but temps dont support this, i actually dont know :( xxx

I'm having trouble getting your chart to pull up...I click on it and it won't open? I thought it was my computer, but I opened Horsey's to test it out. Maybe another one of these ladies (Amy? Jess?) will click on it and let me know if it opens for them. 

Odd you had +ve OPKs and your temp is still fluctuating...are you staying in bed, not talking or moving around and temping at the same time every morning? AND YIKES on running out of OPKs! Do they sell the IC's there?


----------



## TTCSecrets

They do but by the time they are delivered will probably be too late, and im not paying huge amounts of money for them from asda or tesco bugger that!!

Ill put a new link on my chart up one second 

Well, at 7am every morning chris wakes me up by handing me the thermometer, so i take it at the same time every morning , i dont speak, dont move dont even breathe lol! Chris just hands it to me and i take temp and then get up and go downstairs so no idea why its fluctuating xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Jen ~ Clever thinking to get your licensing hours out of the way now. Hopefully volunteering is more rewarding!
> 
> Tash ~ Any news on the Oing?
> 
> Laura ~ Hope you like your haircut! How convenient to have someone so close to you as a hairdresser!
> 
> Jess ~ You've summed things up well! Men! I can be stubborn at times and this is one of them...he prob doesn't even know I am ignoring him. He probably thinks I am busy! Funny how my passive aggressive tendencies back fire or are always a dud! :haha:
> 
> Amy ~ I meant to add that I agree with your DH...find out what some of the test say, so they can treat anything that needs to be treated. Its better to know what is going on with your cycles before you conceive because Lord knows we have had our share of loss! I wonder if the Dr is going to have you call in with your next CD1 or if she will count today and start tracking your ovulation in a couple of weeks?? {And a side note on the dreaded Would Have Been Due Date...I will not be pregnant by my first one and the only thought that comes to mind is "This Effing SUCKS!!" Sorry, I keep having these moments, but I'm human and just thought you'd like to know what to expect!}

Im not quite sure what she is going to want do. I talked to the nurse this morning and she said that she would ask her and get back to me so Ill find out. The nurse did say that its harder to know where exactly we are unless we wait to have one period so she thinks thats what the dr will say she wants to start testing. The dr did tell me at my last visit that the beauty of mc naturally is that you can try right away but what is the point if I can concieve easy but there is a problem either with the eggs or with my oven that needs meds, then I would like to know before so that we can prepare. Im so sorry that you have to go through the same thing with your due date. I just hope that we are able to cherish our little ones in our hearts and find peace with everything and go on. I guess the anticipation is what makes it worse too. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Are you going to be going on your NY trip during that time? Hopefully the beautiful city and lights will distract you.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy prescription strength ibuprofen is 800mg...it says to take it every 6 hours. So you are MORE than fine to take 2 of the over the counter (200 mg) if you wanted to. There are people out there who abuse medications and because of them pharmaceutical companies have to put restrictions on EVERYTHING. Too much of anything is bad for you...


----------



## mommylov

Jess, I dont temp and it confuses me lol but I would drive you over some OPK if you were here... darn this distance! :(

EDIT: meant Tash***


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel ive had to put the link on for u to copy n paste cos the ther direct links wouldnt work let me no if it works xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy prescription strength ibuprofen is 800mg...it says to take it every 6 hours. So you are MORE than fine to take 2 of the over the counter (200 mg) if you wanted to. There are people out there who abuse medications and because of them pharmaceutical companies have to put restrictions on EVERYTHING. Too much of anything is bad for you...

You know, as we have been talking the pain has actually gotten better. Who needs meds when you have the "Angel/Laura/Jen/Jess/Tash/Horsey/*anyone else I missed*" pill! The intense pain lasted about 2 hours so sounds about right.

But so if I do take 2 more, that will put me at 1200mg for the day and so I should still be good to take a vicodin when I get home if I need it right?


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh ames so glad it is easing xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash the one on the bottom works! The top one won't open though. I still think you could have Oed on CD11. Some women have what's called a fall-back, it just a drop that happens a couple of days after ovulation. Now we have to wait and see what tomorrow does! I hope you guys have been BDing! :bunny: 

Amy ~ It would be nice if your Dr went ahead and started the testing using today as your CD1, but they usually don't like any factors that may skew results, so wacky hormones after a mc could throw a wrench in their testing. I really don't think anything is wrong with your eggs...it was probably progesterone, not having it enough of it early on! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I didn't put my post up fast enough. For a second your siggy showed 2 charts (one higher in siggy and one low)...I clicked on on the one at the bottom and it provided the proper link.


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks angel, ive put it so u can see my bding have a quick look :D see i dont know, last month was similar to this, i thought i od on cd11 but then the temps started going up n showed i od on cd17 :((( Typical to run out of opks, i bought 30 and they all bloody gone!!! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy prescription strength ibuprofen is 800mg...it says to take it every 6 hours. So you are MORE than fine to take 2 of the over the counter (200 mg) if you wanted to. There are people out there who abuse medications and because of them pharmaceutical companies have to put restrictions on EVERYTHING. Too much of anything is bad for you...
> 
> You know, as we have been talking the pain has actually gotten better. Who needs meds when you have the "Angel/Laura/Jen/Jess/Tash/Horsey/*anyone else I missed*" pill! The intense pain lasted about 2 hours so sounds about right.
> 
> But so if I do take 2 more, that will put me at 1200mg for the day and so I should still be good to take a vicodin when I get home if I need it right?Click to expand...

Yes. They are two different classes of medications, so it will be fine. Just note...do not take anything with acetaminophin (tylenol) in it after you take your vicodin.


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> thanks angel, ive put it so u can see my bding have a quick look :D see i dont know, last month was similar to this, i thought i od on cd11 but then the temps started going up n showed i od on cd17 :((( Typical to run out of opks, i bought 30 and they all bloody gone!!! xxx

Thinking out loud about your chart...first off it certainly looks like you guys have had PLENTY of BDing! Oh boy I wish my DH were still in his 20's! :blush: Or at least I thought you and your DH were in your 20's my apologies if not...and if not, what do you feed him? :haha:

I just don't know about the temps though...looking at the overlay, I'd say your base temp is .2 higher this time. Maybe last month you Oed twice? We really need to see tomorrow's temps because if it jumps up, then you could be Oing today regardless what your CM is showing as....


----------



## mommylov

"Thinking out loud about your chart...first off it certainly looks like you guys have had PLENTY of BDing! Oh boy I wish my DH were still in his 20's! :blush: Or at least I thought you and your DH were in your 20's my apologies if not...and if not what do you feed him? :haha!"

:rofl: Sorry but that made me giggle (much needed :hugs:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I dont think we will have any problem bding at the moment haha! DIdnt last night because i went to bed while he locked up and finished his fag etc, and by the time he came up i was zonked out on the bed lol!! Tired or what!!

Yeah i agree, ithink the next weeks temps should give me more of an idea... my chart seems to mimic slightly last months chart hte past day or so, so thinking it may be in next few days o will happen, i was told CM is a really bad indicator of O as everyone is different. Hmmff. I have no idea lol! I know bding is certainly on the cards tonight..

Just watched corronation street and must admit slightly annoyed that Tina is pregnant :/ YOu know you are TTC mad when you get mad that fictional characters in Soap Dramas get pregnant before you :/ xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha im 21 and he is 23 lol!! I dont feed him anything, he feeds me lol! Havent cooked a meal in the whole time we been together lol! Im a well kept woman! He cooks and i clean, brilliant regime we have :D xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I realized AFTER I typed it what I had said...:oops: Glad you got a giggle out of it Amy. I'm not so sure my DH would like to know what I put on here about him! Heaven help if I ever leave this open and he takes a peek! :help:


----------



## TTCSecrets

hahaha angel amy you girls make me giggle!!!

Chris doesnt even bother anymore, as soon as i start tap tapping away hes like, Are you talking to your girls again? And im like yeah so GET AWAY FROM MY SCREEN.. Im talking about you not to you *smug face* n he just leaves me to it, i just told him that i sit talking about how handsome he is :| So if he ever asks u girls, just back me up and say i talk lovelies about him haha XD 

And re the BD, with his friend moving in on Sunday, i think we are making the most out of spontaneous and fun BD before he moves in xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Haha im 21 and he is 23 lol!! I dont feed him anything, he feeds me lol! Havent cooked a meal in the whole time we been together lol! Im a well kept woman! He cooks and i clean, brilliant regime we have :D xxx

Nice! And don't start cooking for him...they tend to expect it after you start! :haha: I like the deal you guys have worked out!

Edit: A roommate? Oh boy. You guys will have to have a signal so he knows to stay out if you guys are having a spontaneous BD moment! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

hahahah... you girls are too funny! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> Haha im 21 and he is 23 lol!! I dont feed him anything, he feeds me lol! Havent cooked a meal in the whole time we been together lol! Im a well kept woman! He cooks and i clean, brilliant regime we have :D xxx
> 
> Nice! And don't start cooking for him...they tend to expect it after you start! :haha: I like the deal you guys have worked out!
> 
> Edit: A roommate? Oh boy. You guys will have to have a signal so he knows to stay out if you guys are having a spontaneous BD moment! :haha:Click to expand...

Maybe a sock on the door? Or a bib on the door? hehe


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha girls!! this is why i love you...

i was originally mad with him, but its because hes so caring..

Our close friend tommy was caring for his grandad down in essex, and then when he passed, hes had to move back up here to come back to his job, and his girlfriend moved another lad in while he was down there so he was homeless, so chris offered him to live with us for a little bit, and i couldnt exactly turn around and tell him that i didnt want him to because its not fair :(

Im just a bit concerned about the bd xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

_"Maybe a sock on the door? Or a bib on the door? hehe"_

:rofl:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:



> haha girls!! this is why i love you...
> 
> i was originally mad with him, but its because hes so caring..
> 
> Our close friend tommy was caring for his grandad down in essex, and then when he passed, hes had to move back up here to come back to his job, and his girlfriend moved another lad in while he was down there so he was homeless, so chris offered him to live with us for a little bit, and i couldnt exactly turn around and tell him that i didnt want him to because its not fair :(
> 
> Im just a bit concerned about the bd xxxx

So his gf cheated on him?? :( or is she just a girl-friend?


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah :( He moved downto essex in july just after i found out i was pregnant, and he came back up this week and found out shes moved some other lad in and left all his stuff outside ... All because he went to go and be with his grandad during his last two months :(( i mean hes a lovely lad and hes like family dont get me wrong! So i dont mind as much if it werent for the bd, but i did have a word with him the other day and i simply said look tommyboy, we are trying for a baby so, if things get a bit, in your face, i dont mean it to be awful but its our home and we are trying and he was completely cool with it, i just wanted to make sure i told him so at least its not like a big surprise to him and i dont wanna make him feel uncomfortable xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What nice people you guys are Tash! A good friend...hopefully Tommy knows you guys are ttc and Chris can just give him the "leave for an hour" signal! Fx you O soon! I'm curious what tomorrow's temp will be!

I posted just after you. Glad you had the talk with him. I am sure he will stay out of your way. :bunny:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bless him, i mean he works and everything so hes going to pay us rent and ive said if he does i dont mind doing his washing and drying etc and all he has to buy is his own food if he wants something different to what we are having, and he has to buy his own toiletries, i mean obviously i buy toothpaste toilet rolls , the basics n stuff but he can buy anything else he needs. SO i think now that ive pre warned him he will understand that we arent just being wild lol!!

Oh and i made sure i told him to ignore the cupboard full of preg tests etc etc etc lol!! Trying to figure out how to put photos on fertility friend home page...hmmf..computer one tash nil xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh thats terrible... hopefully he finds a girl that will know what she has and treats him right!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys think im caught up, im very sleepy, :) damn gettin up at 5.30.
amy :hugs: sweetie glad its easing xxxxxxx 

tash hurray for lettin friend move in, poor guy what happend to him. glad he has nice friends xxx im sure he cant exactly give out u r trying for baby:) but better to be upfront alright :) xxxx

angel xxxxxx

jen thanks honey xxxxxxx
hi to all. im gonna keep it short cos i need my bed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope you like your haircut Laura!

I'll catch up with you ladies in the morning...getting anxious about my HSG tomorrow :argh:


----------



## jen435

Angel good luck tom!! <3
Amy hope ur okay sweety! Glad ur pain is easing up. Praying u are finished and hcg is at 0.<3
Natasha you are so sweet letting ur friend stay with u. Sorry about his previous gf. I hope he finds someone much better! keep temping sweety and bding try not to think of opks or anything just enjoy df :)
Laura goodnight sweety! Hope u sleep well! You too angel!


----------



## mommylov

Good luck tomorrow angel!


----------



## horseypants

angel, TONS of good luck for you! huggles huggles huggles <3 sure wish i could be there to hold your hand. lol would that be super weird. tell me what happened as soon as ur back.


----------



## aaronswoman79

hey Ladies, I just got off of the phone with my doctor. She said all of my levels were perfect, of course I told her that my progesterone was low at 11.5 and she brushed it off. She said that it wasn't low and that the only reason they would be concerned is if my hcg is not doubling. I asked her about getting progesterone injections and she said that the only helps women with fertility issues or women who have had low progesterone with hcg that is failing to rise, or women with recurrent miscarriages who lose the baby early on because of low progesterone. Oh and she also said progesterone has nothing to do with sustaining a pregnancy that that is the placentas job. Then I told her, doesn't the placenta take over at about 10 to 12 weeks? And she said the placenta is already starting to take over. I though I barely even had a placenta yet. Then she brought up my loss at 19 weeks and that it had nothing to do with progesterone, that it was a problem with the placenta. I asked her if she could give me injections or suppositories and she refused to. 

Jen, I also brought up the blood thinners and aspirin for the subchorionic hematoma and she said that they would do nothing for the hematoma, that it would have resolve on its own. At least I am taking the aspirin right now, so hopefully it helps. And guess what else? They refuse to give me a high risk doctor yet. They told me that I will start seeing a high risk doctor once my pregnancy proves to be viable past 7 weeks, that it is too early. And I know the high risk doc is going to have the same opinion about progesterone, because they all seem to have the same opinions here. I even asked a obgyn nurse about progesterone and she knew nothing about it. 

This is so frustrating!


----------



## jen435

Just take ur baby asprin it should be enough to support good blood flow to the baby and nutrients to the baby thru the placenta. Yes u are correct baby is supported by ovary in early pregnancy and then yolk sac. At about 11wks the placenta takes over. My high risk doctor explained that all to me so I know its correct. The 81mg should be enough to prevent hematoma from becoming to big and cutting off nutrition to baby from placenta. I wish I could meet this obgyn of urs! From what I understood the baby asprin is sufficent enough and safest blood thinner when pregnant. So wise choice! did u say they saw two sacs with ultrasound or am I mistaken?


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Just take ur baby asprin it should be enough to support good blood flow to the baby and nutrients to the baby thru the placenta. Yes u are correct baby is supported by ovary in early pregnancy and then yolk sac. At about 11wks the placenta takes over. My high risk doctor explained that all to me so I know its correct. The 81mg should be enough to prevent hematoma from becoming to big and cutting off nutrition to baby from placenta. I wish I could meet this obgyn of urs! From what I understood the baby asprin is sufficent enough and safest blood thinner when pregnant. So wise choice! did u say they saw two sacs with ultrasound or am I mistaken?

Thanks Jen! I have 1 sac. But I am definitely waiting to go to the Perinatologist. Sometimes I feel we know more than some of these docs. I live in the Bay Area, home to older mothers who are seeing these kind of docs. Doctors who have gone to stanford and other prestigious schools, yet they don't even know about progesterone?? wtf! I am going to push to get my high risk doctor as soon as possible. Thanks so much Jen for helping me out. I am here for you also, if you ever need advice or someone to talk to. Love you!


----------



## mommylov

Grrr Jessica! I don't know why they are telling you that. My dr said the same thing jens dr did and I love my new dr. I get that they tend to take a relaxed approach to things whrn you've had "only" 1 mc but if the drs knew how agonizing this is for us and knew about your battle then I would think they would listen. I'm so sorry and hope that despite thier opinion on progesterone that they really take good good good care of you and lo. If it gets to a point to where you don't trust them, you can always take your medical records and go to another dr. Hang right and hopefully the aspirin does its job! :)


----------



## mommylov

I talked to my nurse today and did my bloodwork. Should get the results tomorrow. The nurse said my dr wants to wait until my levels get to 0 and for me to have 1 cycle. She doesn't want to risk any false positives or negatives while testing which I can appreciate and agree. I was just hoping for a Christmas baby and now it's not going to happen. At this rate ill be lucky to have a baby by next Christmas :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jess sorry for your doc being an asshat! What an idiot, i feel we know more than them sometimes too!! I mean i was watching coronation street last night, and because a character missed her period , long sotyr short because i dont know if u guys have coronation street over there, but shes being a surrogate for another character and her boyfriend isnt happy about it, and he said to him, calm down im only two weks pregnant, I was lliterally shouting at the tele TECHNICALLY YOU ARE 4 WEEKS PREGNANT YOU DUMB IDIOT god tv program do your homework even i know that!!!.. Rant over :) But seriously i would just keep pushing jess, i completely agree, you need to push or get a different doctor, i dont blame u!!

Aww amy that sucks about one cycle ! But! If your hcg levels go down quite quickly, as i dont mean to sound harsh but they dropped alot before they confirmed the mc didnt they? So! If they drop quickly and AF turns up quite soon, you could still be in with a chance! We wil just hope that everything goes smoothly and it returns to normal, i heard that af returns quite quickly if mc is done naturally, i had my d and c and had my af 3w3d later whichwasnt too bad! Maybe even a new year baby for you! Chin up sweety, you might feel better once you get your blood results today and see how much theyve dropped! Let us know how it goes xxxxxxx

The rest of you, hope youre all okay, im okay, just plodding along lol, KEEP CALM ITS FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYY!! 

Jen, i dont think im going to buy any more opks, i think im just gonna carry on bding like i am, we cant stop at the moment :/ LOL! How lustful lol! And every day chris asks if im ovulating yet and im like i have no idea, so at least when we bd its not pressurised, its actualy fun like it used to be :D Im half hearted on TTC this month, im taking my temps but i give up on opks etc xxxxx

Oh angel, my temp rose a bit today but still not enough to show o :/ No idea, i wonder if im going to even ovulate this cycle ? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Good lock today Angel! Let us know how it goes :hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Activating pocket :ninja:! Waiting on RE to show up...wish she'd come on I'm anxious!


----------



## xoxo4angel

HSG DONE! Was NOT painful at all! I watched it all on a screen. My left tube was flowing freely. My RE and the Radiologist started saying they didn't see the right tube...before I understood what they were talking about I saw a POP and the right tube started filling. What a relief! They suspect there was some "debris" blocking my right tube! Now we are at all systems GO! :yipee: I'm glad I went and super glad it wasn't painful. Thank you all for your well wishes and fx this does the trick. 

Horsey...you could've held my hand, you prob wouldn't have wanted to though...they were cold and clammy (*ewww shweddy palms!*) :haha:.


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha angel at the schweddy palms thing haha!!

Aww glad it went well and you got the all clear!! Are u ready and rearing to go? Will u be able to still try this cycle after that procedure? hope so! I really dont know where im at today, spoke to the doctor today and shes confused too, they always are though lol, got them terrible ov pains again so thinking ive either already ov , am oing, or am about to :/ suppose temps will show me soon, however my temps have been so eratic this month and im not doing naything differently :/ and i dont have the heating on when im in bed so god knows, hope all u girls are okay .. im just about to have a bath, waiting for dh to come home so i can make him a cuppa tea first though, i left work at 1pm today cos i felt in pain, so been trying to clean as if i keep moving it eases, which was kinda hard to do at work since im in a call centre and sit on the phone from 8 til 5 lol

hope u all okay, any news from anyone?! xxx


h


----------



## mommylov

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: Im so glad!! This month is going to be it for you!!

Just got a call from my nurse and my results came back... Im at 19. Getting to 0 slowly but surely. :(

Hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## mommylov

Tash, keeping my fingers crossed that you are Oing and from the sounds of it, you and dh dtd plenty so I think this could be your month too!!

Lots of :dust: to you girls!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i know this sounds awful, but i am so glad your results are at 19!! They are so much lower than i even expected!! I thought it would be in theearly 100's or something! Apparently then decrease by 66% every two days or something like thats what the doctor told me, so by next week all being well, they could be down to 0! And then its a fresh start in there for a new lo!! I didnt think id say this to any of us but i hope u get AF sharpish so at least its like, not a fresh start i dont mean it to sound awful :S I think im wording this wrong but its like a new beggining of trying? FX !! XxXXXx


Yeah ames im getting plenty of bding in, ive told dh that we just need to bd until like, tuesday, just to be sure since i have no idea when o is or was lol!! Plus ive had no ewcm this month, just masses of watery cm so who knows :/ xxxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Amy i know this sounds awful, but i am so glad your results are at 19!! They are so much lower than i even expected!! I thought it would be in theearly 100's or something! Apparently then decrease by 66% every two days or something like thats what the doctor told me, so by next week all being well, they could be down to 0! And then its a fresh start in there for a new lo!! I didnt think id say this to any of us but i hope u get AF sharpish so at least its like, not a fresh start i dont mean it to sound awful :S I think im wording this wrong but its like a new beggining of trying? FX !! XxXXXx
> 
> 
> Yeah ames im getting plenty of bding in, ive told dh that we just need to bd until like, tuesday, just to be sure since i have no idea when o is or was lol!! Plus ive had no ewcm this month, just masses of watery cm so who knows :/ xxxx

Thanks doll, ya totaly know what you mean! Im really hoping that by going trhough this naturally this time that it makes it better for the next time and for testing. I really cant bare another mc so Im praying third time is a charm.

I didnt have EWCM at all last time. I def noticed a difference after my d&C so maybe thats the case with you too? I used preseed which helped and obv worked since we got preg on the first shot this last time so if you are worried about his swimmers making it, maybe try and get some of that stuff! The girls here recommended it to me and it worked!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry...trying to catch up and get ready for DH to come home. I still have not talked to him. He tried calling me this morning, but I didn't want to talk to him! My sister said I am overwhelmed and need to be careful not to displace my hurt...AKA let's be mad at DH because his ungrateful bestfriend is now a Dad. I think she might be on to something. 

Anyway, my HSG will not impact TTC. In fact I'll go Tuesday to have my follies scanned (CD12)! Bring on the good eggs! (Kind of bummed I didn't do this sooner...my right tube was blocked and I ovulated from my right side last month! *sigh*) 

Amy 19 is good! Did your Dr say when she wants you to come back? You are almost done! My guess is you'll be at 0 by Monday! 

Tash ~ Ov pains...hmmm. Good plan to keep BDing through Tuesday!


----------



## TTCSecrets

angel glad that all is clear!

i asked about having a scan to determine if i have ovulated or are about to and they said no... would just like to know whats going on. i put in two fake temps for tomorrow and saturday and then it puts me at like 3 dpo when i dont even think ive od yet haha! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

ames i definitely will get some pre seed :D think it will help with the whole lack of ewcm..

third time will definitely be a charm for u bab!! Hoping and praying for u!! 

just had a nice bath now watching soaps! xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry...trying to catch up and get ready for DH to come home. I still have not talked to him. He tried calling me this morning, but I didn't want to talk to him! My sister said I am overwhelmed and need to be careful not to displace my hurt...AKA let's be mad at DH because his ungrateful bestfriend is now a Dad. I think she might be on to something.
> 
> Anyway, my HSG will not impact TTC. In fact I'll go Tuesday to have my follies scanned (CD12)! Bring on the good eggs! (Kind of bummed I didn't do this sooner...my right tube was blocked and I ovulated from my right side last month! *sigh*)
> 
> Amy 19 is good! Did your Dr say when she wants you to come back? You are almost done! My guess is you'll be at 0 by Monday!
> 
> Tash ~ Ov pains...hmmm. Good plan to keep BDing through Tuesday!


Now you are making me think I should do this too! lol But if your tube was clogged, does that mean the last two times you conceived right away, you released from the other side? Talk about luck! I dont know why Im scared of everything now. Scared of what the testing will say.. scared that Im not going get the right testing done... that I am not being aggressive enough. So many fears now having gone through this twice :(

My dr is just waiting for the levels to get to 0 and then she wants to check me to make sure everything is cleared out of my uterus (Which I thought was the case if you get to 0). Then she wants me to wait a cycle cry:) and THEN we'll start testing.


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> ames i definitely will get some pre seed :D think it will help with the whole lack of ewcm..
> 
> third time will definitely be a charm for u bab!! Hoping and praying for u!!
> 
> just had a nice bath now watching soaps! xx

Yay for preseed! :happydance: Ooh a bath sounds soooo nice and soaps too!! hehe I use to be a days of our lives adict!

I wish I could take a bath but it wouldnt be preety of I did right now (Ewwww :oops:). Sigh maybe next week!


----------



## lilesMom

angel so glad today went well for u hon, glad it wasnt painless and glad they flushed ur right tube clear, so now u have proper chance every month instead of every second, way better odds , yey xxxxxxx
ur sis is prob right but he stil should take care of u and be sensitive to u cos u have had big losses and r now being reminded of it big time , xxxxxxxxx :hugs: 
maybe give him a chance to look after u, xxxxxxx plus ul need to baby make soon xxxxx

amy hon that is great , 16 is very low for how little time has gone by, ( i know it feels like centurys to u but in realtive terms with all this crap , its fast ) xxxxxxx :hugs:
tash is right , u could still concieve around xmas r new yrs xxxxx
my sil concieved very fast after natural mc and all was ok xxxxxxxxx
fx for u xxx love and hugs x

tash hurray for Ov and lots of Bd , u go girl :) enjoy and fx for little bub in a few weeks xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi jess, glad all is still well with ur bub xxxxxx

hi horsey, lamb, kaylee, geegirl. xxxx
if i missed anyone soz, our numbers r growing and my brain is gettin fuzzier :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Hey girls, dropping by to share some happiness with y'all
https://new.livestream.com/accounts/398160/events/1594566/player_pop_up

seeing kittens playing has made my day brighter! Ok, back to reading.
Love and miss you all <3 I will be back once I can put this crappy month behind me.
Maybe before then because Thanksgiving is one of the best holidays EVER and it will be hard to be sad with it coming up


----------



## lilesMom

amy i prob shouldnt say this but if it was me i woudl prob go for it and get progesterone early and hope for the best, but obvs then u may be risking more hurt ......
but u have proved u can get preg fast so its not ur tubes, r shouldnt be. 
im not a odc so prob best to follow doc advice, ,
my sil was advised to wait but she didnt and all was fine when she wa sput on aspirin, but u have no gaurantee . its such a tough chooice. sorry not tryin to confuse u further, just lettin u know there r options and that it can work out xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Hey girls, dropping by to share some happiness with y'all
> https://new.livestream.com/accounts/398160/events/1594566/player_pop_up
> 
> seeing kittens playing has made my day brighter! Ok, back to reading.
> Love and miss you all <3 I will be back once I can put this crappy month behind me.
> Maybe before then because Thanksgiving is one of the best holidays EVER and it will be hard to be sad with it coming up

BBBEEEETTTTTHHHHAAAANNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! miss you!!!!!! Come back soon!!! :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi bethany, thanks for link xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

wow that was a fast visit bethany, i didnt even see ur name come up on the screen :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! Im Just scared of carryign now.. Seems I can get preggers right away but fgrowing and carryign is my issue :( Hopefully this is the last time I ever have to go through this! Before DH and I said that we wanted one and then wanted to wait a couple of years for #2. Now we are thinking that we want to try for one relativley soon after #1 since I am having all these issues now. I dont want to ruin future chances by waiting. FX!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy i prob shouldnt say this but if it was me i woudl prob go for it and get progesterone early and hope for the best, but obvs then u may be risking more hurt ......
> but u have proved u can get preg fast so its not ur tubes, r shouldnt be.
> im not a odc so prob best to follow doc advice, ,
> my sil was advised to wait but she didnt and all was fine when she wa sput on aspirin, but u have no gaurantee . its such a tough chooice. sorry not tryin to confuse u further, just lettin u know there r options and that it can work out xxxxxxxxxx

A part of me wants to too but I want to get meds and start them at the right time so. Im just so scared. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

that is so cute :) big smiley face now, instead of my before cranky one :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames your body wil be back to normal in no time :) Im sure of it! Then you can have a nice bath and start TTC again!
I understand you are scared, we all are scared :( I know i am! Im scared of everything,i even told chris that i dont want to ring the doctors and tell them when i get pg again, because i dont want it to be real, because u go to all these appointments and all these tests and for what, to have it all taken away again, i think ill find it hard to go to them at all before 20 weeks...

You will be fine! Hopefully you will get a new year baby!! Im hoping for a baby before christmas, hopefully ill be blessed.. So sick of feeling empty inside, literally :(
Hopefully we will all have our babies soon xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany !!!! Hey :) I know your still down but we are all here when you are ready xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i know, it is a really hard choice. u r prob better off following docs orders, but i usually research myself nad make my own choice. but i do totally feel and understand ur fear, xxxx im normally quite a happy normal person who looks more r less on the bright side, ive changed a bit since my loss and def since being preg again, the fear is always there a littel, it just gets more and less prominent at times. its a yucky way to feel about being pregnant but its what we r left with :) 
i still think that u would be ok with progesterone early but i obvs cant know that u will xxxxxxxxxxx what does hubby think?
if he is like mine, its follow doc to the letter xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Me too Tash... so wishing that for us all. I really wish for Jen, Laura, and Jess' little buns in the ovens to be healthy and wish that we all conceive our healthy little beans here soon too. I want us ALL to have LO by next christmas. <3


----------



## lilesMom

natasha keeping my fingers crossed for u , xxxx

funnoest thing today when i wok eup, it was sunny out. but my blinds were closed like normal and all the things in my bedroom were in their normal places but whatever way the sun was shiing it made loads of rainbows on my wall and ceiling :) i mean loads.
some were through my water bottle, some through a crystal and some from a cd but i havent seen it before and all those objects were in normal place :)
before i fell asleep last nt , i asked for us all to be ok and for my bub to be ok like i always do. but the last few days ye know i have been nervous again, i think i got my sign things r gonna be ok. i hope :) xxxxxxxxxxx

there were loads of um, i think they r for ye too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive been watching youtube videos for days about girls revealing to their other halves they are pregnant , and they make me happy cry!! I cant wait until i can do that!! 

I agree Ames, we will all have a bundle of joy by christmas, if not im gonna go out and steal one or something, and if that fails, ill buy a dog :) No where near a comparison but i need something to baby and feed and look after xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta go on my treadmil, i only had a littel walk this morn, if i dont do it now i wot do it till tomor, il be back soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy i know, it is a really hard choice. u r prob better off following docs orders, but i usually research myself nad make my own choice. but i do totally feel and understand ur fear, xxxx im normally quite a happy normal person who looks more r less on the bright side, ive changed a bit since my loss and def since being preg again, the fear is always there a littel, it just gets more and less prominent at times. its a yucky way to feel about being pregnant but its what we r left with :)
> i still think that u would be ok with progesterone early but i obvs cant know that u will xxxxxxxxxxx what does hubby think?
> if he is like mine, its follow doc to the letter xxxxxxxxxxxx

You said it! Paul is def a "by the book" kind of guy for the most part. He def is more so now with loss #2. This one was just as hard as the first for him but for different reasons. This time was more physically taxing so he has been worried sick.. IMing me and calling and texting to make sure Im ok. He was really freaked out yesterday but I told him that I am much better and feel like we are on the way down this hill now.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> natasha keeping my fingers crossed for u , xxxx
> 
> funnoest thing today when i wok eup, it was sunny out. but my blinds were closed like normal and all the things in my bedroom were in their normal places but whatever way the sun was shiing it made loads of rainbows on my wall and ceiling :) i mean loads.
> some were through my water bottle, some through a crystal and some from a cd but i havent seen it before and all those objects were in normal place :)
> before i fell asleep last nt , i asked for us all to be ok and for my bub to be ok like i always do. but the last few days ye know i have been nervous again, i think i got my sign things r gonna be ok. i hope :) xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> there were loads of um, i think they r for ye too xxxxxxxxxx

Awww that is def a great sign! Enjoy your walk!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I know I am late again on this one, but HI BETHANY! I <3 Turkey Day and I hope it lifts your spirits! Enjoy your reading! :hugs:

Laura ~ LOVE the rainbows! 

Amy ~ My DH was much like Laura's...that is why I called my RE the Oracle! He wouldn't and still doesn't do anything without her permission. I was on the fence about trying straight away after loss #2...DH made the decision for us. I was more afraid of miscarrying again...there were too many questions and NO answers to explain what was going on with me. As for waiting between children...I say have them back to back while you are used to the diapers! 

Tash ~ Fx that you get to give your OH his sweet M&Ms for Christmas! :xmas7:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel i hope so too!! I know what hes got me, he doesnt know i know though, just found out, his friend let it slip in the kitchen n chris hushed him and i pretended i hadnt heard when they came in the living room hehe xxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I know I am late again on this one, but HI BETHANY! I <3 Turkey Day and I hope it lifts your spirits! Enjoy your reading! :hugs:
> 
> Laura ~ LOVE the rainbows!
> 
> Amy ~ My DH was much like Laura's...that is why I called my RE the Oracle! He wouldn't and still doesn't do anything without her permission. I was on the fence about trying straight away after loss #2...DH made the decision for us. I was more afraid of miscarrying again...there were too many questions and NO answers to explain what was going on with me. As for waiting between children...I say have them back to back while you are used to the diapers!
> 
> Tash ~ Fx that you get to give your OH his sweet M&Ms for Christmas! :xmas7:

Oh boy! lol My hubby isnt that bad yet but he def doenst like to go against the dr :dohh: I feel just the same, scared after loss#2 and since we dont know for sure if its just a progesterone issue or if its something else too like clotting or something so we are going to wait too. depending on when I cycle, it might be a very happy new year for hubby BD wise :haha::blush:

Tash, yes I second Angel and hope the M&M's will be coming out!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I have often thought about the time difference between children... I think im going to have my first and then see what happens, ill only catch when im meant to i guess, and plus to be honest, after being off birth control for so long, and trying to conceive so bad, it wouldnt feel right to purposefuly prevent it if that makes sense :/ xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ You overheard your gift? Well...you going to tell us or do we have to wait until Christmas? :haha: 

Amy ~ Don't worry about all of the different testing out there...your Dr will do what she suspects is best for you and your DH. You don't want to be labeled a non compliant patient, so waiting it is! As for having an HSG...you too were able to get pregnant without much effort, so odds are your tubes are just fine. My DH and I must have been super lucky to have caught our eggys like we did!

Hi Kaylee!


----------



## TTCSecrets

hes getting me a doggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!! bless him i heard him talking to his friend , he is getting it on christmas even when its about 8 weeks old ad says its the one like i always wanted and hes going to bring it home on christmas eve and let me have it early :))) How sweet, especially after me just saying to u girls i will get a dog! Im hoping it takes my mind off stuff , plus ive got so much love a dog would be so looked after here xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

AWWWW! :headspin: YAY!! Tash. How sweet! Now you have something major to look forward to!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know!! My family will be mardy, they will be like *you shouldnt get a dog when you are never at home its not fair* But dogs dont need people to be there 24/7 besides over christmas i got time off,and soon i am changing to part time and having wednesdays off so the dog will only ever have like monday and tuesday and thursday and friday of sitting on its own for a fwe hours :) Im so excited! At least i have something to look forward to :) BEsides i always think having a pet makes a home ( so do children but a dog seems more realistic for me at the moment ) xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

About the time you have your hands full with a dog you'll fall preggers! Fx for your full happy home!

Ok ladies, DH just text, he has landed and is in his car on the way home...I need to pretend to be asleep, or I need to pretend to be too busy for him or I just need to snap out of this funk and be NICE!! I need an angel for kindness...cheers to me feeling better once I see him!


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh im sure once hes back, youll need a cuddle and once youve had a cuddle youl be okay, i cant remember why you arent talking to him, i must have mis read or not read or forgot :( But whatever it is, life is too short, besides you need his spermies :D 

I know i said that, il just get a dog and then have to be pregnant too!! Although i heard chris talking and he said that he feels i just want to love something, and he said to brad ( our friend ) that he sees how i am with that cat from across the road, and i think he just thinks it wil be good for me, especially since my last puppy died tragically 3 years ago , just before i met chris, and i alwys said id never have another dog, and now that ive gotten over it i think chris is thinking maybe it will get rid of the badness i associate with dogs, you know what i know we argue sometimes but i actually dont know what id do without that man <3 xx


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur so right , waiting is hard but the right decision , xxx u will get answers and help inmeantime and feel more secure with docs help and backing xxxxx

angel, hopefully dh will come in all apolegetic to u, if not expain to him why its hurting u and give him a chance to make it up to u xxxxxxxxxxxxx fx when u see him all u will want are cuddles, sometimes when im mad like that it can be dissolved by cuddles xxxxxxxx

tash a doggie :) lovely :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

and chris is now going to look at the puppies, hes told me hes going to sainsburys to get me some biscuits... bless him.. i love ear wigging, i shouldnt do it but i dont think he realise even though the tele is on im not concentrating on it bless him lol!!! now what would be amazing would be, he gives me a dog for christmas and i give him a baby! Id actually love it to happen like that !! I need ideas for dogs names girls, now, i know it will be a boy cos in the past ive told chris that i prefer boy dogs, and he seems to remember the little things i say xxx


----------



## mommylov

ohhhh a puppy!!!! I always wanted a girl doggy names Ally or Saddie <3<3 OR a boy doggy named Cody!

Thanks Laura, I think waiting will be hard but hopfully the outcome will be grand!

Angel, gl with dh.. Im sure when you see him though your heart will melt and hopefully you guys can just spend some time together and not talk about his freind <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats weird ames i was actually just thinking of either Duke, Jackson or Cody! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Great minds!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i cant keep it a secret that i know his secret, im so excited xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha definitely! xx


----------



## mommylov

hahahahah...

On a random note.. did you guys hear the news about twinkies and ding dongs? For those that like them, you better go stock up if you can.. they are no longer making them.


----------



## mommylov

Oh and for you east coasters... Hostess owns Drakes so thier coffecakes and all... gone :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

we dont have them in the uk i dont think, well if we do ive never seen them, but always wondered what a twinkie tastes like :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

we dont have um in ireland either :) xx


----------



## horseypants

well apparently they never go bad, so we could fedx you one lol

also is wonderbread also gonna be gone? that's unbelievable. i think someone will buy those products and keep the torch alive right?! 

mommylov, thanks for keeping u up to date on important affairs such as this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hey ladies, sorry I am quiet today. I feel like crap. I am not gonna complain though, although I still feel paranoid as heck. I am getting dizzy and don't have an appetite. Day by day, is filled with paranoia, every time I use the restroom I am scared to see blood. I am gonna have to find a way to deal with this. I also get a little crampy at times. Jen and Laura, how do you keep the paranoia under control? 

Amy, I hope to God you are doing better today. Great news about hcg, it should be to 0 in the next couple days right? Now you have a team of experts helping you with the next pregnancy. The extra support from the doctors is awesome. Love you and thinking about you. :hugs:

Angel, so happy your procedure went great :happydance:. Wow, now you have both tubes completely clear. And to think you might have had one of them blocked both of the times you got pregnant. So you might of gotten pregnancy with only one tube clear!! Now your chances have basically doubled. Hope you have a great bd time with hubby now that he's back. 

Tash, hope you are also having fun with bding!! So excited about the new puppy!! I want my husband to buy me a doggy too. Only thing I am worried about is my allergies, especially now. I am allergic to anything in sight. 

Bethany!! Can't wait until you come back to us. Miss you so much!! Come back when our ready hon, we are all here waiting with open arms. Oh, and those kittens were adorable. 

Horsey, hope all is doing better for you. I'm thinking of going to the city one of these weekends with the family. Maybe go and eat some good Salvadorean food. I hope you are feeling better hon. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey girlies..

jess yeah fed x me one haha always wondered what they are/taste like, hear them mentioned on programs on tele n stuff..

Well i was expecting a nice lie in this morning, and chris decides at 10 o clock to do a wakey shakey to me...
I must explain the wakey shakey... When im lying in bed he gets on all four on top of me so blocks me in the wuilt and repeatedly bounces on the bed up and down shouting WAKEY SHAKEY WAKEY SHAKEY... Im sure we are still children you know lol! So i shouted at him, then he made me a cuppa tea and made me get up, now hes making me watch top gear :| Ooohh this is the good life... :D

How are u all? xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And girls im really confused now... Ive put in my temp for this morning , and i put in a pretend one for tomorrow morning and it put me at like 4 dpo :S So confused! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys.

jess to answer ur qs , sometimes there is no controlling the paranoia :) 
i just try to remind myself that worry only does me harm and helps no one at all. 
it works sometimes but if scan near r i feel pains it doesnt work as well. :)
what is gonna happen will happen no matter what we do - worry vs relax so we must do our very best to relax. dont waste energy u need for baby cooking tying urself in knots :) easier said than done but we can only try.
also i think being preg again brought up lots i hadnt dealt with in mmc, so i listening to my lile songs and lettin mydelf cry from time to time to let it out. 
i also have been saying to lile she is free to go but i will always love her, sounds funny but i feel that sometimes people on earth can hold someone back after they die by missing um too much and i dont wanna do that to lile. helps me release too. 
so no magic tricks im afraid xxxxxxxx

tash me and my sis used to do that too, u cant help hysterical laughing when someone is shaking u like that :)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> And girls im really confused now... Ive put in my temp for this morning , and i put in a pretend one for tomorrow morning and it put me at like 4 dpo :S So confused! xxx

i never temp hon so i dont know soz xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha i was laughing hysterically haha! you okay laura? Im so tired! Chriss dad just got here hes here for weekend, i need to clean and i feel rude if i get up n start cleaning now lol, i might wait til they sit n have a fag n a cuppa tea n just go upstairs n clean, was meant to do it this morning but not had chance :/ just been sat here all morning lol!! Im blood knackered, might need a nap later to keep up with these two lol!! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im grand babe, much less sick today, hope it lasts :) 
if he is here all weekend , u culd just say il leave ye have a chat and feck off and do ur cleaning :) he still be there after :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go on my treadmil xxxxxxx
chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, lol no problem on keeping up to days on important news! To be honest, colleguezilla got a text about it and I told her no wonder America is the fattest nation. People were buying twinkies like the world was ending it something. 

Tash, how funny! My husband does the same thing sometimes but says "wakey wakey time" or in a serious voice will look at me and say "oh my god... did you feel that... i think.., yes.. its a paul-quake!!!!!!!" lol. They are still big kids at heart. :)

Laura, your relaxing technique sounds perfect. Before I started miscarrying this time, I got to that point too. You just sit and think we can't control anything anyway so why worry. It's hard though but we try. 

Angel hope last night went well with dh and he didn't bring up his friend. 

Jen, Jess... Hope you and bubs are doing well. 

Hi to anyone Ive missed!

Afm~ still bleeding heavily and passing lots of clots. It's really scaring me and I'm not seeing the light at the end of the tunnel here. It feels like its never going to let up. :(


----------



## lilesMom

aw amy hope ur on the last of it now sweetie, im sure thats normal chick. xxxx
better that all clears out than have problem later, so sorry ur still in midst of it though, love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

.edit: cos i didnt like my moany ness :) xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh no! What happened?? Hormones are bound to play a roll in things right now and hopefully oh knows that. :(


----------



## jen435

Wow I missed alot! Lets see what I remember with my mind...

Angel I hope all went ok with dh and you where able to have a wonderful night and forgive him :hugs: Yay!! For unblocking your tube!! :) It should be a good month ill pray for it to happen! Glad it wasnt painful and went well!

Amy so sorry your still passing. Glad ur hcg is so low though. You should be at 0 in no time :hugs: again I cant express how sorry I am u had to experience this again. Know u are loved and yll be well taken care of this round. <3

Laura hope ur holding up ok sweety. Thursday is just &round the corner. :hugs: your Lo is going to be amazing!! I just know it. 

Tash a puppy eeek!! Im soooo excited for you! love ur name choices!!! Once u meet him ull know what his name will be!! My dh and I would be lost without our kobe!! You will find so much joy!! <3

Bethany HI!!! Thank you for sharing! We love you and cant wait to have u back! Hope u kitty n dh are holding up okay!! Turkey day is thursday and I cant wait for dinner!! Turkey breast mashed potatoes gravy biscuits drool. I cant stomach the vegs atm but pumpkin pie drool. Whats ur favorite?? I love being with the family too!! <3 Love you bethany!!! Hope all is well and your cheering up.

Laura you nailed it. Its so hard :( I dreamed of my sons birth the other night and him being wrapped up in his umbilical cord and the doctor handing me my life less son :( I had no dreams since jan 2012 and this is my first? I never even thought of this happening. Now I fear delivery :( Not even sure ill make it that far but I can pray. My high risk doctor said at 19wks I will need cervix stitches because I had d&e at 20.5wks and my cervix is weak and long in length. He said he will keep eye on it. Laura did u talk with oh about ur finances and how u felt? How did it go? <3 ya

Jessica when is ur next appt? Will u have a scan this week?? Im sure ur Lo is just fine. laura offered the best advice. Relax and take it one day at a time. I think itll be impossible to 100% after ur traumatic experience but u had two childern and can carry full term. So this LO has fighting chance.<3

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura im so sorry! What happened?? I agree dont act on anthing now ur hormones are raging of wrong emotions im sure. :hugs: hope ull be ok! <3

Horseypants HI!! I hope ur doing okay sweety <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura i agree with ames hormones have a huge part in this youll be fine!!

I know i cant wait for te puppy eeek so excited...

Im now very confused, FF is not showing ovulation at the moment, unless i put in a pretend temperature for tomorrow , and then it puts me at like 4dpo, but ive just been to the toilet, tmi alert, and my CM is like, creamy, quite alot of it, and ive noticed that theres a small patch where it is only slightly(but unmistakabley) brown tinted, so now im thinking well, maybe i havent ovulated at all yet and this is ovulation spotting? What do u girls think? xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i truly hope the bleeding stop soon, but, looking at it positively, its better for u to carry on bleeding, to make sure everything is out, than it stop and you have to prolong it or have a d and c :( I know that doesnt help but its all i can say to try and help xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies. I def want to make sure everything cones out but it's a lot a d I didn't think there was that much in there. I didn't even a sac or anything yet and yet I feel like all my insides came out. I'm just so over this :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy great big hugs chick xxxxxxxxx

tash i donno bout ff friend but if i was u id bd the hell out of it for a few days :) get ur oh dad head phones or ear plugs :) xx

jen hi hon, hope ur feeling less sick xxxxxxx how u doin? i really want some of ur turkey dinner xxx stupid qs but do ye have chrsitmas as well as thanksgiving ? 
xxx
edit: cos i didnt like my moany ness :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

12 weeks preg in a few hrs , i really should be happier, fed up!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i think i might do what bethany is doin and just take a break from here till after thurs, xxx il prob still stay caught up but maybe not post, im in a funk and wanna get myself out of it first xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh Laura.... Big hugs to you hun. I don't know about your oh but I know sometimes pregnancy hormones can really get the best of you. Have you asked him point blank "can you please help with finances? This is your child ass well and I don't know if you realize but I'm really stressing out here". Maybe he'll then listen and get that this isn't good for you or his child. I'm really sorry you are feeling like this. :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh no! If you must leave I understand but we are here for you. You know you can always come here and vent anytime. I'm worried about you babe. I don't want you feeling like this and feeling sad and pregnant. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

edit: cos i didnt like my moany ness :) xxxxx


il be better able to handle the whole lot after thurs, when i know hopefully that things should be ok :)
love and hugs amy, xxxx hope ur holding up alright and hope this is over for u soon sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx take really good care of urself xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Oh no! If you must leave I understand but we are here for you. You know you can always come here and vent anytime. I'm worried about you babe. I don't want you feeling like this and feeling sad and pregnant. Xxx

my thanks is gone :) so thanks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww ok. You know where to find us if you need us. Love you loads hun!!!!'


----------



## mommylov

And I totally understand what you mean by not needing to ask. You're right in that you shouldn't have to ask. Hugs and hope it gets better for you doll!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys hope ye r all ok xxx
i had a lot of sleep and feel better, i slept 16 hrs between yest evew and last nt.
begining to think i may need to up my thyroid meda bit but they tested it anyway so waiting on results. whne u have low thyroid u can need more when preg. 
hope ye r all good, soz for my ranting :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all, very quiet here this weekend!! HOpe youre all okay!

Laura i completely understand you, you shouldnt have to ask..

Glad you are feeling better after your big sleep though!! Sometimes the best cure for things is a good laugh and a good sleep!! Hope youre feeling better xxx

im just up, going to get some cleaning done and see what today brings, had a weird temperature today, so think i may be having an anolvulatory cycle :( xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hey Laura glad you got some sleep and feel better xxx

Hi tash! 

I went to bed last night thinking my bleeding was starting to taper off but not so much. Woke up this morning and its still going strong. In beginning to think something is wrong. I have passed A LOT of clots and blood and its still going. Have been officially bleeding for two weeks now. Out of those two weeks, 4 days have been extremely heavy. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Ames :( Better out than in! You have to remember you have like 5 weeks worth of endometrium build up etc, i hope it stops by the endo f this week for you so you can start trying again and get a new year baby! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Where are all u girls :(( Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! DH came in Friday and eventually we had a much needed talk...we were both trying to give each other the cold shoulder. After a couple of glasses of wine, our guards came down and we were able to talk it out. We have never argued, not until we started this ttc journey, so we are learning a lot about each other (even after 6 years of being together). It didn't take long to hash out...boils down to he couldn't "fix" what was causing me pain, so his solution was to ignore it! Men!

On that note...*Laura* :hugs: hormones must be elevated like mad at this point. I used to think my DH should automatically know what I needed, until he admitted, "I am a man, I am going to make mistakes and all I can ask of you is to be patient with me and tell me when I am being stupid." You asked if all relationships are like what you and your OH have, I cannot answer that, but I do know every relationship has to be worked on at some point or another. Remember, mc takes an emotional toll on us and seeps into additional pregnancies. When we get scared about that pregnancy we can be quick to get mad about the most petty things (OH an easy target). Be glad your scan is a few days out and I am sure everything is going to be just fine with your LO! I also hope they are able to help out any issues you may be having with your thyroid. I hope this finds you feeling much better...and if not, then please remember this is the safest place to vent away! xoxo

*Tash* ~ Wonky temps there doll! I wonder what is going on...hmm...

*Jen & Jess* ~ Hope you and your bumps are doing well this weekend. 

*Amy*~ Still bleeding...I am sure things are ok, but to put your mind at ease, call the Dr and ask to speak with the nurse. Tell her what is going on and she'll be able to answer your question or get you in to be seen. Fx for you.

*Horsey* ~ Did you hear from the Dr? They up your meds? Did you say this already? It's been a long weekend! 

*Bethany*~ Hope you have great plans for Thanksgiving! 

:hi: To the rest of you ladies! Hope you are well! 

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

angel glad u and dh r good again xxxxxxxx

tash sorry ur temps are off but i know nothing about temps really so me looking would not help, sorry xxxxxxxx

amy it can take time but angel ir right if ur gut thinks its not right , then def best to check with ur doc , :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

yeah i think i just have too many unanswered qs at the mo, with work and scan thurs etc.... i like to know where im at and whats comin up, be easier again after this week xxxxxxxx
love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all x


----------



## xoxo4angel

It seems like you have a lot on your plate Laura...bound to cause anxiety. xoxo May this week bring you the answers you are looking for :hugs: Cannot believe you are 12 weeks! I hope you can post a pic of your scan for us! Fx!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel ive been a ninny yest, im gettin back to normal now :)
im just gonna stop tryin to claw back control cos i cant have it anyway :)
what will be will be, and whatever happens , will be for d best in long run. xx
hope u had a nice weekend hon.


----------



## lilesMom

will def post a pic, il take a pic of my pics and put um up xxxx
12 weeks has gone fast but slow at times ifykwim xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

12 weeks can feel like an eternity once you've been through what we have! Looking forward to seeing the pics. Sleep well. :sleep:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel i know, temps are being odd.. think im having anvoluatory this month, oh well least weve had practice with bding lol , getting the stamina up for next few monts of trying lol!

i know laura wow 12 weeks ! CAnt wait to see the scan xxx

Hope all u girls are okay xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy how u holdin up hon , u go to doc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good morning (evening) ladies!

I'm with Laura, how are you today Amy? Has the bleeding let up? Thinking of you.

Tash. We don't know if you are having an annovulatory cycle...temping isn't always accurate because there is plenty of room for human error! Just keep BDing to keep your bases, or should I eggys, covered! 

Jen ~ hope the 12 week mark finds you well! Ready for Thanksgiving?

Jess ~ Still on bed rest? Are your girls excited about the baby?

Laura ~ Do you get blood results for thyroid before Thursday? Fx for you! 

:dust: and :hi: to the rest of you!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls, hope everyone is well...

Bleeding is still there but I thought it was tappering off last night then it came back but this morning it seems to be going away or atleast getting lighter so Im glad. Went to bed with a migrane last night and still have a but of a head ache this morning. I know I am a grumpy pants this morning because Colleguezilla didnt really do anything but just the sight of her this morning annoys me.. isnt that horrible? :( Going through a mc during the holidays and getting a migrane just makes me want to wave my white flag already. I should be planing out my nursery and getting ready for the baby in 3 months!

Anywho, enough Debbie downer mode from me.. hope you ladies are doing well and lots of love and hugs to you all!


----------



## mommylov

So she just snapped her fingers at me to get my attention.... where is my stick today? :trouble:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Amy...nothing worse than having to deal with Colleaguezilla during a time like this! Let the emoticons deal with her: 
:growlmad: ...:bodyb:... :bike: ...:devil: ... :grr: ...:ninja: ... :yellowcard:... :pop: ... :finger: ... :jo: ... :gun:

If only coleaguezilla knew what we were up to! :haha: Hope the day is getting easier for you :hugs: I read somewhere it can take 4-6 weeks for bleeding/spotting to ease up after a mc. I really hope you are on the tail-end!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!

Amy, bloody colleaguezilla! BLAH tell her to bugger off, how rude, clicking at u n stuff.. liek you are an animal :/ What a weird woman! I am glad that your bleeding is tapering off, suppose you feel at least the end is near xxxxxxx

Angel yeah temps are still all over the place, dont have a pretty chart this month at all lol!!

How are u all? xxx


----------



## mommylov

LOL Angel, I love the emoticons! Thanks Tash! <3

To make matters even worse, I told you girls aboutmy friend that was due a month before us and how we recvd her babyshower invite a couple of weeks ago? Well I was trying to go on her registry and pick things out for her and was talking to dh about it. He was like "Are you sure thats enough? Should we get this or that?". I finally responded with "LOOK, Im done talking about her and her baby. I cant handle this right now. Im currently bleeding out what wouldve benn our 2nd child. Of all pregnancies, hers is not one that I can talk about right now. I love her and want to get them a gift but really I can only handle so much right now" to where he responded with "Im sorry I didnt think about that. Send me the registry info and Ill take care of it <3". I love him.. I have the absolute BEST hubby but sometimes get sad that I have to remind him of things liek to stop dragging on that convo. None the less he is taking care of it now and is the bestest! 

Where is that fastforward button life that I was looking for... :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

I truly know what you mean ames, i really do <3 Big cuddles xx

I am struggling, eberyone is getting pregnant, people on soap dramas i watch religiously, people i know, even my fish are pregnant and i just sit there like :| Dont look, dont look..Even one of chriss friends came round a few days ago and was like my baby girl was born today, and i was like oh..great, and just stormed off, felt awful but i heard chris remind him and he was sorry but i was still upset , im so scared of getting pg again im like, i dont want to go for any scans or midwife appointments because as soon as i do, its real, and i dont want to have to go for scans and then something bd happen.. My positive mental attitude has gone the past few dys, especially since ovulation just does not seem to be occuring :/ And i have no idea when af is due, any time between 28th Nov and 3rd Dec, so im a bit like, oh god just hurry up and get it over with :/ partly so that af is done with before christmas, cant be doing with that emotion over christmas :/

Ames i completely understand (sorry for my selfish rant there) but i truly hope we can all just get our rainbows soon, its got to happen, i see so many girls getting pregnant , im not saying they dont deserve it, but maybe not want it as much as i do, thats a better way to put it, and i feel myself looking up at the sky and saying.. SEriously? Am i that bad of a person?? xx


----------



## lilesMom

love and hugs to all, xxxx

amy hope it gets better for u real soon xxxx, hurray for dh, i think we will always have to remind um of stuff cos they r male :) but at least he responds properly when u do xxxxxxxxxxxxx hoep ur holding up alright chick xxxxxxx

tash sorry hon ur struggling at the mo, i know how u feel, when u r ttc it seems like the world and his dog or in ur case fish :) r preg , xxx sometimes things just get on top of us but try to hold onto the fact that u can get preg and will, xxxxxxxx soon i hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx soon enough for m and m s xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angle hi honey, hope u rwell and enjoying dh being home, 
how r u chick ? xxxxxxxx

jen hi hope u and bumpy r well xxxxxxx

u too jess xxxxxxxxx

hi to all other girls, where ye gone, ye r very quiet, hope ye all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Dont be sorry about venting! Thats what we are here for... You girls do and can relate and thats why I love talking to you. I hate it when those that cant relate, talk about something that has NOTHING to do with what we are going rhough... that aggrevates me. We are all in this TOGETHER and I know that we will get there. I like what Angel said, that when it takes a little longer to get pregnant that maybe it means that our LO's are just being picky to make sure the right one comes along. God forbid anyone has to go through this let alone more than once so Im really thinking that your perfect little bean is in the making. Everything does happen for a reason... Im thinking that my 2 mc made me change to a dr that truely cares about me and my family. Maybe this wait is to make sure things happen at the right time for you too. Im praying that it happens soon hun! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura...My "thanks" button is gone so THANK YOU! Ya, he is usually very good about things but every once in a while he slips. No one is perfect but he is perfect for me in that he gets me. It may be too that he thought I was stronger than I really am. I try and stay strong and keep going so sometimes when I just cry or have emotional outbursts like that, Im sure in his head he is thinking "OKAAAY, she is not as ready for this convo as I thought she might be". Bless him because he does try and never gets angry or mad... I wouldve been like "OK, I didnt know jeez! You dont have to get snippy!" whereas he said "Im so sorry, I really didnt think about that. Love you". Bestill my heart... god knows he's what keeps me going. <3<3


----------



## lilesMom

thank god u have proper support chick, what u r goin through is so hard , u need ur rock :) xxxxxxx
i think everyone thought i got over mine faster too, the brave face is good in a way but impossible to keep on 24-7 :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
love and hugs chick xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

went to my doc again today, 
she wa shte one who was adamant i needed lgiht duties in work, but work said no they dont have um for me.
so now she says i will be fine if i want to go back but its my call. 
she sadi ask um in the hosp too on thurs. 
im not sure what to do, i think i may try go back nad if i get sick again from chemicals r feel pains then i can come back out again......
il wait and see what hosp say to me on thurs anyway but financially and mentally im prob better off goin back and being occupied so long as my body can handle it :)
she reckons it will not do baby any harm. 
what do ye reckon? its weird choice, im not sure whats right.
but im not paincky over choice anymore cos i know i have options :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls, im just getting impatient, i had to take my *time since mc* ticker off my profile because everytime i looked at it it just reminded me of how long i been trying, time seems to be flying by but going so slow at the same time.. Im so fed up... i feel like moaning mirtle, but i just cant help it, i dont want to tell dh how i feel because he thinks im doing so well , i mean yeah i put on a smile some days and i chat away to people who chat to me, but as soon as i walk away i feel my whole face drop, as if i was being fake, if that makes sense, like i want to make people think im okay so it makes me think im okay.. And im just sat here like, i really need a baby in my belly now :/ Cmon angel baby ive had enough waiting, ive done my share, its been 15 months and 1 mc, ive done my fair share of waiting and hurt and upest over bfns.. xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm thats a tough call. If she is saying that the chemicals wont harm the baby at all and you are confortable with that, then I say going back to work should be ok. Even though they say that you can do full loads of work, I would still try and take it as easy as you can. Hopefully the people you work with wopuld understand and help try and keep you and lo safe. :) Keeping busy def tends to help the mind since with hormones going all nuts youre bound to think about EVERYTHING if you are home alone all day. Thats just me though... busy= staying out of trouble for me lol


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks girls, im just getting impatient, i had to take my *time since mc* ticker off my profile because everytime i looked at it it just reminded me of how long i been trying, time seems to be flying by but going so slow at the same time.. Im so fed up... i feel like moaning mirtle, but i just cant help it, i dont want to tell dh how i feel because he thinks im doing so well , i mean yeah i put on a smile some days and i chat away to people who chat to me, but as soon as i walk away i feel my whole face drop, as if i was being fake, if that makes sense, like i want to make people think im okay so it makes me think im okay.. And im just sat here like, i really need a baby in my belly now :/ Cmon angel baby ive had enough waiting, ive done my share, its been 15 months and 1 mc, ive done my fair share of waiting and hurt and upest over bfns.. xxxx

I did the EXACT same thing babe. My tickers came off too. We gotta stay strong... for our lo's. A worried, stressed out mommy doesnt make for a nice tummy for baby :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh tash , big hugs, i know the feeling i remember typing here some where, months ago that i felt fake happy and wasnt sure if id ever feel real happy again. xxx
i just kept up the fake happy til real happy sneaked back in xxxxxxxxx
but u need some people to not be fake happy with and thats what we for xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, occupied is better for me too so long as its safe xxx
il see what hosp says on thurs and make decision after that . thanks honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Im really hoping they have something nice and safe for you Laura... praying for you!

tash, yes, REAL happy is much better and I really feel like everyone here is genuine ans sincere. We love you lots... I love all of you ladies loads and wish we would all just be happy and healthy and in a good place.


----------



## lilesMom

soon we will i hope amy, we have had enough crap, its time for a big long spell of good news for us all on this thread xxxxxxxxxxxx

ur new doc wil help u and things will be ok. xxxxxxxxx

tash , angel, bethany and all others wating will get their bfp. xxxxxxxxx

jen, me and jess wil have happy healthy bumps. xxxxxxxxxx

please santy it all i want for xmas xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im sorry for not asking how u all are how terrible of me ! Jen i hope u feel better when uve made the right decision as to go to work or not <3 Ames im sorry you are still having to go through this still! Just want your bleeding to stop for you!

I know, i keep thinking that happy will come and stay, but im like okay one day, upset the next, like a zombie the day after and today i just feel numb, ive just had enough, im sick of preparing for AF, like even now, ive realised the main reason i use FF is to find out when next AF is due, i havent bought nay opks or hpts, i just cant be bothered with paying for heartache by buying all the hpts and opks, my chart is eratic so im literally thinking this month is a no goer... 

I just want to wake up one morning, and be happy..

then last night i went on paranoia mode, i was so excited about chris getting me a puppy ... But then i thought, well, what if he thinks its a replacement for a baby? What if hes given up hope, what if thats why hes getting me a puppy, what if hes hoping i forget about having a baby :| What if he thinks im obsessed :| Im thinking so many things i feel awful :( I had that brown discharge and then now im getting pms symptoms :( xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh I dont think thats it hun... I think he wants to see you happy again and maybe the puppy with give you guys some peace and something to love and one day you rbaby will love too!


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks ames, i know im probably over thinking stuff, genuine pms symptom... i dunno, i guess i just want it to happen now, but its like today, i went into asda n got bits of shopping and stocked up on knicker stickers, and when i got home i unpacked them and i was like.. im obviously not thinking im oing to get pg anytime soon if im stocking up on knicker stickers :/ i even walked straight past the family planning aisle and didnt bother buying opks :/.... Ill probably feel better tomorrow i guess, just today its so heart wrenching, and im getting irritated with chris today because he keeps asking whats wrong cos im quiet n i feel like he should just know ...i need to calm down i think :/ xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i agree with amy natasha, i really think he is just gettin the puppy cos he thinks it is a good present that wil make u happy xxxxx
having choppy changy moods is completly normal chick i was the same, i could go a few days and think maybe im ok now after the loss, but then i could wake up floored again the next day xxxxxx not nice but totally normal xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> thanks ames, i know im probably over thinking stuff, genuine pms symptom... i dunno, i guess i just want it to happen now, but its like today, i went into asda n got bits of shopping and stocked up on knicker stickers, and when i got home i unpacked them and i was like.. im obviously not thinking im oing to get pg anytime soon if im stocking up on knicker stickers :/ i even walked straight past the family planning aisle and didnt bother buying opks :/.... Ill probably feel better tomorrow i guess, just today its so heart wrenching, and im getting irritated with chris today because he keeps asking whats wrong cos im quiet n i feel like he should just know ...i need to calm down i think :/ xxxx

i have 6 r 7 seven different packs in my house , i got great satisfaction out of puttin um away in the spare room not to be used for a while, u will too honey very soon.  xxxxxxx it doesnt mean u dont care r wont get preg, it just means htey were prob on offer r something, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
we wil have yrs to use um after LO unfrotunately , ha ha xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I feel the same.. after I got pregnant the first time, I gave colleguezilla all my tampons in my desk drawer thinking I wasnt going to need them for a while... we will get there one day


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I feel the same.. after I got pregnant the first time, I gave colleguezilla all my tampons in my desk drawer thinking I wasnt going to need them for a while... we will get there one day

soon i hope sweetie, i lit a candle for ye again today at a holy well. i do every monday , its near my docs xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go on my t/mill, il be back xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

:kiss:


lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same.. after I got pregnant the first time, I gave colleguezilla all my tampons in my desk drawer thinking I wasnt going to need them for a while... we will get there one day
> 
> soon i hope sweetie, i lit a candle for ye again today at a holy well. i do every monday , its near my docs xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:

You are sooo sweet Laura, thank you so much for that!


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks guys, and ive just started a random arguemen with him.. for no reason at all really... n i know that, but its just like, im so frustrated i cant just all of a sudden start being down about the fact im not pg because he will just be like oh i thought u were doing okay, whereas if i argue with him , at least i can vent my frustration, bad thing to do i know, but i think its how im dealing with it today.. then ill get into bed and cuddle up to him n say sorry n hopefully that will be forgiven... rahhh go away pms symptoms! or just hurry up af and come, but because i cant see o on my chart i have no idea when af is even go to come! GRR xxx

Hope u all okay, im just so blody tired too, dont think that helps, i lit a candle for u last night too ames, it was a rose scented one i bought with a rose picture on the glass jar its in cos reminded me of u because of ur dispay pic xxx


----------



## mommylov

awww tash! Does he know that you are PMSing? As much as we want our hubbys to just know whats going on... it isnt always a good thing. For a while there years ago, if I got annoyed with something my dh would say "Is it that time of the month?". I would get so made and would respond with "No, I dont need to have PMS to get annoyed with your clothes on the bathroom floor!".. men! heheheh but as they take us with our flaws we have to take them with thiers :dohh::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

tash dont go just on temps, didnt u say u had a patch of good ov cm? 
i never temped and only opkd for a tiny bit but goin by my 'horny' patches and increased cm patches worked for me both times i got bfp. ur body knows when it is most fertile a lot of the time and gives us signs. some people get fake signs r dont get signs so they need opks and stuff, nothing wrong with that but if u do get signs listen to um and bd and u will get bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u said u bd a lt so u r covered honey, u r in with the ebst chance possible with lots of bd so lets keep our fingers crossed for u sweetie, ur not out til the ugly :witch: shows her mug xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel where u at , we miss u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

laura, i didnt have any ewcm, just a whole lot of watery cm cd7-cd13, and now its gone sticky and creamy... i bd alot, so much actually that im exhausted now, but i feel that i have to keep bding in case i havent o'd yet, i havent had any distinctive ov pains like i did last cycle either... i think im just having a bad day, i feel really impatient and ive just sat and had a cry and chris was like whats wrong, so i told him and he just kind of did that look as if to say * i want to tell u everything is going to be okay and it will happen when its ready but i know its not what u want to hear so i wont say anything at all* .. which i understand, but i feel really down today, i have apologised for trying to argue with him..

And ive just read a post on facebook where a girl has twins 3 months old and is pregnant again and u can tell its not wanted and shes asking for advice, and again, im like SERIOUSLY?!?! WHY NOT MAKE ME PREGNANT INSTEAD O HER? I ACTUALLY WANT ONE!! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash :hugs: We all have these moments! I told DH he doesn't have to "fix" everything...sometimes I just want him to listen to me. 

I'm getting anxious about my scan tomorrow. I need a good follie...come on eggy!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Amy and Laura! 

I totally agree with Laura...this thread is due for some positives!


----------



## lilesMom

oh no tash , hugs poppet xxxxxx
hi angel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

whoops posted too soon, im a feather brain, best o luck in scan angel, 
fx for beautifull egg all lined up to get caught xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Angel! Sending lots of pos vibes your way for tomorrows scan! Lets get a nice good eggy!

Jen, Jess, Horsey, Bethany, and anyone else Ive missed today... thinking about you girls and sending hugs!

Off to the dentist for teeth cleaning :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope you all are doing good. Amy I hope that the bleeding is finally tapering off so you can move on to the next chapter of life!! Baby making! I am excited for you. I know the docs are going to help you a lot this time. 

Laura I hope you are doing better and are getting along better with your man. I know it can be hard and at times if feels like they don't understand us. Men can be confusing. Hope your lo is doing great.

Jen, congrats on reaching the 12 week milestone. I hope you are lo are doing good and that you are getting adequate rest. Take care hon.

Angel, good luck on the scan and I am so glad you and hubby talked your problems out. Believe me when I say they care a lot more than we think. They just have a tough time showing it. FX your follies are great. 

Horsey, hope you are feeling better these days. My babies due date was a little after yours and although I am expecting again, this pregnancy in no way makes me feel better from the loss of my last. I still miss my little girl with all my heart. I hope you find peace this holiday season. 

Tash, are you still temping hon? Are going to do anything new this time around? Like maybe use pre-seed? Not sure if it available in England. I think it had a role in me getting pregnant this time. Anyways hope you and your fiance are doing great and are very happy!

Bethany!! We miss you a lot hon! I hope you are enjoying life in your new home. Please come back when ever you feel comfortable or pop in to say hi once in a while. Always thinking about you and hoping you are doing good honey!

AFM. I am not going to be able to get on here for a while. I went out last weekend, did some walking around, and now my uterus is sore and I am spotting a little. I feel like history is repeating itself and I am so scared. So strict bed rest for now on for me. I don't have a cell right now so don't have access from bed. It sucks because all of you are my biggest support and I love keeping up with all of your lives and chatting with all of you. When ever I wipe and see anything pinkish, or a little watered down blood I freak out because this all I experienced last time. I want to feel joyous and happy with this pregnancy, but it is so hard because every time I feel like I am out of danger zone I start to spot. I can't even deal with the stress of home schooling my daughter (she can be very difficult to teach) and I am almost 3 weeks behind. My poor husband is going to have to come home from work and start teaching her, and that makes feel so guilty. 

Anyways, I hope all of you have a wonderful Thanksgiving. I pray that all of you have good health and a wonderful time with your loved ones this year. I will try to check in as often as I can, but if I don't, please don't think I don't care and that I am leaving all of you, things are just a bit difficult for me right now. I love you all. :hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel good luck today with the scan!! xxxx
Laura thankyou for yesterday and you Ames xxxx
Jess yeah stil temping but my temps re so eratic, even though im not doing anything different, im up at the same time every morning, the heating goes off at same time every night, hmm god knows :( i thought about pre seed, might try anget it online! xxx
Jess will be sad you wont be on here much we will miss you!! But we are all here for you if/when you need us :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im leaving for work now OH THE JOYS! 

But at least i have tomorrow off, have asked to reduce my hours and have every wednesday off to help me be more stress free and help my health and mental frame of mind out abit, so atl east i am only every doing two days at a time, monday tuesday and then thursday friday, breaks the week up a bir for me :D Plus im thinking less stress=more egg friendly environemnt lol! 

Anyway hope u all have a good day will be back on tonight to catch up with you girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Woohoooo I'm at work and finally think o is here !! Finally have ewcm !!! God who would have thought a woman could be so excited about having discharge haha !! So I've just rang Chris to tell him I'm laying eggs and we need to baby dance today haha I didn't ask I told .... Oh and on a random note , I have smelt the most beautiful perfume ever , I think it's called flower bomb by victor rolf , definitely on my Christmas wish list !!! Hope u all okay sorry it's short I'm on my phone at work xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for Oing Natasha! I hope work goes by quickly for you!

G'morning ladies! Hope this finds you all doing well. 

Pssst, Laura, 2 more sleeps and you get to see your LO! :dance:

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Got my teeth cleaned last night and guess what... My hygenist is pregnant. She has a nice big round belly. Said she found out right after my last appointment. At my last appointment I was telling them how I just mc and I had to tell her the same at this one and she felt awful for me. Really happy for her but made me even more sad. I feel like god tortures me sometimes :( on my way to work.. I'll catch up when I get there. Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jess we wil miss u sweetie xxx could u borrow a laptop from anyone, u be bored to tears if u have nothing with u on bed rest xxxxx
fx all keeps going well for u sweetie xxxxxxxxx

angel thanks honey, im keeping myself busy and i dont feel so awfull now cos scan feels close and not a million miles away :) 
hope r scan was amazing today and shows lovely egg all ready to release soon xxxx

tash thats great that u have discharge ha ha xxxxxxxx u know what i mean :) ha ha
get busy baby making xxxxxxxxxxxx

god amy as if u needed anymore crap, xxxxx why when we feel the worst is every1 in bloody sight preg xxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
how u feeling now chick physically, is it eased up? hope so, 
love ya lots xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope ur ok xxxxxxxxx
:hugs: to u and dh xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany we miss u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
come back xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope ur ok sweetie if ur still reading xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Awww ames I know what u mean , they've moved a team onto my floor at work n there are three pregnant women and two of the girls do nothing but moan about how they didn't want to be pregnant etc etc and I'm there like :| so I understand , big cuddles babes ... 

Laura hope u okay :) 

And u angel :) 

All of u girls hope u okay !!! I've only got another two hours at work then off tomorrow do I'm doing okay :) plus we have an hours meeting so only really got an hour left of actual working :) 

My my abundance of Ewcm :)) happy tash for a change lol I used to think it was disgusting before I was ttc and now it's like gold dust , precious lol !!! Do u think if I don't get to be for another 6 hours I'll be okay ? Chris won't finish work til later n he will want food first haha cxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jess, trying not to worry hun. I know its much easier said that done and since this is all too familiar to you its bound to get your nerves all twisted up. They say some spotting can be normal so just stay in bed like the dr said and rest. Im really praying for you and truly hope that you and your LO are ok. I know that you feel bad about your hubby having to help with the home schooling but you guys are on this journey together so there is nothing wrong with leaning on him at a time like this. Sending BIG hugs your way hun!

Tash, YAY for O!!!!! Catch that eggy!!!

Laura, Thanks hun. It was really just the last thing I needed to see yesterday. I feel all hormonal right now. Im so annoyed (more so than normal) but it seems to be only with colleguezilla. Even seeing that girl at the dentist yesterday... it was strange but I wasnt mad or angry or annoyed. I was actually happy for her and excited for her. I never thought I would get to that point seeing as how earlier yesterday I had a meltdown with my friends baby registry but I guess thats a little different? Happy for her but it still makes my heart ache. As for colleguezilla, Im finding that she likes to fib a little and I dont care for that. Although she has been kind in driving me home when I needed her and all, I still feel like she isnt the person I thought she was which is what I have been learning these past few weeks. I am sitting here with headphones on because I dont want to say something I cant take back and she is full of attitude and just took hers out and put hers on in kind of a "Well FINE! If you wont talk to me then I wont talk to you!" type of a way. Ugh.. she is 50 and acts 5. Sorry done with that today.

Hope you guys are having a great day/night! Everyone ready for thanksgiving?


----------



## TTCSecrets

when is thanksgiving? I always get confused lol! xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> when is thanksgiving? I always get confused lol! xxx

This thursday the 22nd :) Its always the 2nd to last thursday of the month if Im not mistaken.

Jess, just re-read what you wrote... what are we going to do without you! :cry:


----------



## TTCSecrets

ooo lovely ! 

im just sat watching tele, feels so relaxing knowing i dont have to rush myself tonight as im off tomorrow yay!

Just trying to get chris to bed so we can jump on the baby making train while im considering myself fertile but his friend has popped round and doesnt seem to be going any time soon :/ take the hint lol!!! god! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Baby dancing has been accomplished ;) i laid down with my legs in the air for ten minutes after, worth a try ay ;)

was actually alot more fun than i thought it would be as far as structured sex goes lol!! xxx


----------



## jen435

Angel good luck today!! Hope they find a beautiful egg ready to be released for u sweety <3

Tash Yay for O!! Catch that egg!!! <3

Laura thursday is almost here. Hope ur in better spirits and getting excited to see ur LO. <3

Amy I hope ur bleeding is letting up and u go to ur doctor for bloodwork for 0hcg level. I also hope u are doing okay. :hugs: sorry ur dh needed to be reminded of ur sadness but so glad he is sweet enough to help u esp with that situation. My dh would never ever do that. He is something special. I am sorry about collaegilla i wish i could say a few words to her for u. <3 

Jessica sorry about all the craziness. I am glad dh is helpping with dd but i can say this u and ur babys health come first and im glad he is pitching in no matter how much extra work it is for him. I wish u had a laptop to use. Being on rest will be hard alone. We will miss u <3 & awaiting ur return.

Laura how are u and oh? I hope u get the anwser that is best for u and Lo at appt thurs regarding work. <3


----------



## jen435

Amy sorry about pregnant dh :( i really pray ur healing and that u fall pregnant with a healthy Lo asap.


----------



## TTCSecrets

jen hey how are u !? xx


----------



## jen435

Not so great but feel i cant complain


----------



## TTCSecrets

aww why babe whats up :( xx


----------



## jen435

Oh natasha i been meaning to say ur dh wants to get u a puppy because u have so much love to share and he knows it! Your puppy and u will bond as ur LO is growing in ur belly and ur pup will be great with ur newborn. You will see a doggy is an amazing addition to ur family and in no way replaces ur need for a.child. He just wants u to.be happy and for ur family to grow!! <3 i know u posted about that a.while ago.but i.just wanted to chime in. 

Kobe is an amazing addition to our family but my dh and i both want a baby. So dont u worry dear.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Jen <3 I know he means well, and to be honest now ive thought rationally it is a lovely idea :) Cant wait, even decided on names as ive found out hes getting two HEHE ooo im like a detective :D xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Why arent u so great :(? Whats up xxx


----------



## jen435

I had an emergency.doctor visit found out i have incompetient cervix and im at risk for mcc. I have to go to.work tom or ill lose my job and travs job is losing money and he cant pay himself this month. So i have to work my one day a week... :( They said they are considering a surgery procedure to go thru my belly button but it risks a mcc and serious complications. They are seeing if my insurance will even approve it. Also ill have to have a c-section if i havr that surgery :( im dealing with my headaches vomitting acid reflex and now this has to complicate things. I had a dream that i had a son and he dies at birth. So im a mess. Tryin to stay calm. I am techniquelly.on bedrest except work on weds atm. I want this baby.and idk what to think.


----------



## lamb27

hello hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jen435

Aww two pups they will never be alone :) how cute! What kind do u know??


----------



## TTCSecrets

two staffies, i earwig way too much, i would rather have it as a surprise but at least ive picked out names, hes getting a boy and a girl and im going to call them Duke and Duchess :D YAY

Oh jen :(( Im so sorry to hear that!Wow i dont even know what to say :( At least they are being proactive and making sure they keep on top of you to ensure they do everything they can! Are u going to go with the procedure? YOu are meant to have this LO Jen i truly believe that ! xxxxx Prayers for u xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey lamb how are u xxx


----------



## jen435

Aww how cute! Love the names! My last fiance had a doggy named dutchess :) love it!

Thanks idk the er is the one that noticed so they told obgyn and im now waiting for high risk doctor to reach me :( insurance company is hard no convience procedure is necessary due to serious complications. Geuss i have to wait. My next appt is dec 3. Im dying its too far away ugh doctors need more availability for serious issues.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jen, I am soooo sorry to hear about your cervix. I read up a bit about it and it seems like quite a few people have been in the same situation and have been fine. Im praying for you hun and hope that everything goes well. When do you find out if insurance covers it and when will you have the procedure? Seeing as how you are tiny, I thought that you might have a c section either way but wasnt sure. Oh Im just really praying for you and LO. Oh, and if the dr puts you on bed rest, can your job really let you go? Isnt that illegal? So sorry you have to worry about all this and dh's job and what not... I wish I could just hug you right now!

Angel, let us know how it goes with the scan! Hope they see a nice, healthy large eggy!

Laura, you are going to see you LO soon!!! Yay!!!

Jess, I know you are on bedrest and cant get to a comp but just incase you read this we are thinking of you and wishing you well!

Tash, glad you got some good bd in! Now look at your tummy and tell those swimmers to catch the eggy!!! :)

Bethany & horsey, missssss you! <3

Hiya Lamb, how are you dear?

Hi to anyone Ive missed! :wave: :hug:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Cant u be pushy with it? and tell them how worried you are? 

And i know this is probably not helpful but, dont you guys have laws over tehre about pregnancy related illness?? Over here any sickness leave taken due to pregnancy cannot be counted against u ? If u lost your job due to time off with pregnancy you could sue their ass!! ?? Xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey ames!! Yeah got some bding in alright, just seems to not be enough each month :/ I take folic acid and prenatals and i do everything right but just doesnt look like its my time yet, hows the bleeding is it on its way off yet? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash!! I thought the bleeding was tapering off but then it started back up again today. Havent passed any clots or anything but still bright red... tired of bleeding.. been bleeding for almost 3 weeks now (If you count the spotting in the begining of all this). Sigh

Did you get preseed? I swear I wasnt wet enough and was so paranoid that his swimmers wouldnt have a chance so I got some and we got pregnant again on the first shot when I used it! Im telling you, I love that stuff!


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh dear ames :( Its surely gotta be stopping soon! 3 weeks is a long time! Gosh :( is it normal to take this long? Have u spoken to a doc? Ive not mc naturally before so a bit naive to it sorry babe :( xxxx

Ive not been paid yet so havent ordered any pre seed, i plan to though! Ive worked out that i get paid next friday, and af is due about the 5/6 december, so if i order it when i get paid it should be here just after af has startd, plenty of time :D 

ive had a huge amount of ewcm in the past 10 hours, and me and other half bd'd a few hours ago when his friend went home, i said earlier that it was really fun and romantic for saying how structured it occurred, was pleasantly surprised :D So this month i think o is happening or about to so too late to order pre seed, but plenty of time for next month i guess..

i am really happy with other half at the moment, apartfrom my arguementativeness last night, which i apologised for, we havent argued or bickered for about two weeks which is unusual for us, normally i argue quite a bit due to stress, im sprised he puts up with me sometimes, but ive just been watching tool academy about bad boyfriends, and im actually starting to realise just HOW brilliant he is :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxxxxxxxx

jen hope ur ok honey, thats awfull insurance may not cover it and about ur job xxxx
big hugs honey xxxxxxx hope ur holdin up ok, praying for u and bumpy xxxxxxxxxx

amy big hugs too sweetie xxxxxxxxx, sorry its not over for u yet, wish it would be so u can start to move on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx meant in the nicest way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash hurray for Ov bd , could be ur month sweetie, xxxxxxxxx hope so xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess we miss u xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey lamb, how u doin hon? xxxxxxxxxxxhi and love to all. 

nearly thurs :) thanskgiving and scan :) didnt realsie it was thanksgiving too :)

went to my meditation healing class tonight, it was amazing , i felt like i had been steam rollered after but in a good way. its the first week that i didnt cry for lile on the way home. i think ive just finally let her go. :) wil always love her but now im not sad when i think of her anymore, just happy she is happy xxxxxxxxxxxxx
love ye all xxxxxxxxxxxx



angel hope ur ok and scna went really well xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash, this is a first for me too. I didnt mc naturally the frst time either. No bleeding or cramps or anything, just no heartbeat and baby only measured 8 wks when it was my 10 wk scan :( So this is all new for me. Some people say they bleed for a while. My levels are going down. Last blood test showed my HCG at 19 so this week will hopefully show closer to 0. Im meeing with my dr on the 12/5 (in 2 weeks) but if I dont stop bleeding soon then I will def tell her before that. I would think they would want to do a scan to make sure that everything came out but I take it they have to wait until Im dont bleeding. 

Laura, so glad you had a good class today and that you are in better spirits regarding your Lile. She is looking down on her mommy and little brother/sister with her heart filled with love. Im sure she is going to help you guys through this journey. :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah definitely ames. let them know before then if u still dont stop bleeding, or at least it should be tapering off and not still heavy!
I was the same, heart stopped beating, no cramps nobleeding no nothing, heart stopped beating two days before my 12 week scan :( Was terrible... So sorry for you ames :(( I really am, will be thinking of u and wishing it will just go away for u xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hugs to you :( Im just so sad that we all had to endure such pain

You guys actually made me call so I left my nurse a voicemail so Ill just wait for her to call back and see what she says. It definitley has tappered off and is lighter than a few days ago but just not dark or brown like I want it to be. Its still red. Gets to brown but then goes back to red so that leads me to think its almost done. I asked the nurse on the voicemail just incase. :) So thanks for the nudge ladies to call! :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Good glad yu have called! Just want to make sure youre okay xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i second natasha , glad u called amy, its more than likely normal but i wouldnt know either since i only had mmc too so.... better to check so we all can not worry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i knwo i have read lots of women saying it lasted a long while alright xxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

ive just been reading up on a miscarriage blog and most people who miscarried between 5 and 9 weeks had bleeding that lasted 4 weeks, so im sure there is nothing wrong ames but im glad you called doc anyway just to make sure! 

Girls, we must get our positivity back, i understand we have all had terrible things happen, ames and jen are still going through a very tough time which i fully respect and appreciate, and we will all be okay... I know we will, we will be catching up on this forum in a few years talking about our babys and what mischief they are upto ! And i would like to say we will look back on these terrible conversations about the ordeals we have been through, but we wont, all we will be talking about is how happy we are and how far we've come! I promise this to you girls! 

xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Hope you hear that your experience is normal. My natural mc went on for about 9 days, so anything more than that is new to me. 

Laura ~ Glad you are at peace with Lile...your relaxing class sounds AMAZING! 

Tash ~ :bunny: (sound effects and all!). Now we can watch your temp rise! Love the names you have planned out for your puppies! 

Jen ~ Insurance :grr: I pray they come through for you...a mc due to an incompetent cervix that has been caught this early would be tragic! C-section is worth the prize in the end!

Horsey ~ hi. 

My scan and bloods came in...I have a 13mm follie on the RIGHT side. Dr said with the size of my follies and the bloodwork I won't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days...she told me to keep poas and I can expect it to go +ve in 3 days. So I suppose I'll attempt to make a leftover turkey baby!


----------



## lilesMom

its great that u know angel and it is coming soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash ur right pma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies! She called me back and said that it is normal but I shouldn't have heavy bleeding, cramping, or padding clots which I'm not so that's good. She said that if my bloodwork comes back after this week and my levels are not at 0, then she will do an ultrasound otherwise I should be in the clear so just have to wait. She did tell me that I could get my period right after miscarrying and if there is no break in between then its hard to tell but that might be the case. 

Fx for you angel!!


----------



## jen435

Angel thats amazing and exciting!! Id bd tom and the day after then go at it everyday for a fee days. Good thing u had ur tube emptied!! :dust:

Amy i am glad u calle your obgyn. Awaiting her call recommendations. :hugs:

Thank u ladies. No im not even protected by fmla because im part time amd we have less then 50 employees. Pa has no protection for small business employees. If doctor takes me out its practiclly me tellin my job i quit. Cant collect or anything and dentist doesnt have to hold my job bc he only has 5 employers and cant funtion without all of us. So state protects small offices in pa. Stinks but i already.callled state and asked. My boss doesnt even have yo give me maturnity leave unpaid. Hr can replaceme and not tell me. All well. Im more worried about my baby. I have to wait til dec 3 ugh to know anyyhing. Not happy my dh isnt being supportive making it harder. Plus im consyantly throwin up everywhere and he is tired of that even though im cleaning it up. All well im just fed up


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls. Miss all of you. I just wanted to give a quick update. I thought I was miscarrying today because I spotted red once when I cleaned myself. Went to the er and checked hcg and did ultrasound. I got some promising news but a couple things make me paranoid. Now I am only measuring 5w 6d, I should be measuring 6w 0 or 1d according to last weeks scan. But this is where it gets weird. Last week they could only measure the gestational sac because it was too early to see anything else. This time they saw the yolk sac, fetal pole (baby) and the heartbeat measured 110 bpm. They first detected the heat beat on abdominal u/s and then on transvaginal u/s. So as to why I am measuring another 2 days behind?? I have no idea, but doc says that doesn't matter much because the fact that you can already see baby yolk sac and heartbeat means he/she has grown and that they got a the pic for another angle and by another u/s technician (at least that's what he says, so who knows). Another thing that worried me is that my hcg is no longer doubling. Last Tuesday it was 7,000 and almost a week later it is only 28,000. So it is no longer doubling. My goodness, I am so scared out of my mind. Don't know what to think of this pregnancy, am so scared to keep my hopes up and get it taken away. 

I hope all of you are doing good and have a Happy Thanksgiving. I know I said I would keep away but just wanted to check in. I do really need to take it easy and rest, it is just so hard. Love you all!


----------



## mommylov

Aww Jen I'm sorry that really blows :( I can understand your dentists point if view but at the same time I would want him to understand yours. Darn PA, move out her! Co wouldn't do that to ya! They say going through this journey is often a test for relationships. I'm sure everything is frustrating for the both of you. I hope you guys can come together and that dh is more supportive during this time. We are here for you too hun. Xoxo

Jess, I'm glad that they were able to see the baby and that the baby looked fine. As for being a few days off, I wouldn't worry about that hun. They say it can take weeks even months for things to measure right. It also could be the way the baby is angled. Try and take some deep breaths and don't get worked up. I know it's easier said than done but I don't want you to make yourself sick worrying. Hugs to you girls!


----------



## TTCSecrets

amy i truly hope youre bloodwork comes back at 0!! I really do!!

angel hope you get a good scan and theres some wonderful eggys there waiting to pop!!

I always imagine ovulation to literally be like a pop lol!! 

LAura yes, got to have pma, from now on, i know il have bad days but , pma all the way lol 

Im just sat watching jeremy kyle , how sad, but relaxing , o work, i could get used to this wednesdays off business

Gonna have a good clean up after this cup of tea, and then gramma is coming round at 3pm :) Yay!

I keep wanting to sing... Its beginning to look a lot like christmas.. Eeeevverrywheereeeee wee gooooooooooooooo

MUAHHAHA

CHRISTMAS IS A COMING! xxxx


And Jess i agre with Ames! They usually take up until 12/16 weeks to get the dates matching and stuff try not to worry!! I hope it all goes well bab xxxx

Aww Jen thats crap :( Hugs hun xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen :hugs: sweetie , its horrible feeling sick and having a load of worry on top, one makes the other worse xxxx hope u feel better soon honey and things improve for u xxxxxxxxx

jess i was gonna say what tash said, its only between 12 and 14 weeks that the dating is accurate , thats why in ireland ur 12 week ish scan is called the dating scan xxxxx
i was put behind 5 days on my first scan and next scan i wasnt :) xxxxxxxxxx

amy thank god its normal, its kinda goood if its af isnt it? can they get started with monitoring faster ? xxxxxxxxx
:hugs: honey xxx

natasha i was listening to xmas songs tthe other nt, they r my fave things about xmas :) 

angel happy bding xxxxxxxxxx

ive lost a few pounds over last week due to my newish found hatred of food :) ha ha
no harm though, i can afford um :) xxxxxxxxxxx
overall ive put on 4 pounds first tri so not too bad,but ive changed shape already xxxxxxx

love and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooo laura are u getting a bump yet :D When i was pregnant people were guessing when i was 6 weeks pregnant :| I think its because at the time i was quite slim, so anything was noticeable, was awful, couldnt even deny it it was blatantly obvious lol! I think i must have carried alot of water or something !

I love christmas songs too, i dont like the presents and all tht stuff, theres something about the smell of christmas, like christmas candles, and seeing tinself and lots of shiny baubles, and the christmas songs, its such a lovely time of year xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, trying to get out of bed ATM and get started with the day. Hope everyone is doing well :)

Laura, she doesn't want to start monitoring yet because she doesn't want to assume anything. She said its better to wait after our next cycle so they know exactly what's going on which I understand. I hope it all happened quickly.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames, maybe you had your AF straight after MC ? God i hope that AF gets you soon! Never thought id say that to any of our girls! But at least then thats a new cycle and oyu can start again and get the help from docs u need xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll! Me too, never thought I would say it either but come on af!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well ive been looking at my temps, and even though i had two days of abundant ewcm, my temp isnt rising yet, so this is going to be one of two things, either a mssively long ass cycle, or anovulatory, !!!

So everything is going okay? Im glad for that, youve had enough heartache you need some happiness!
You at work today? xx


----------



## lamb27

TTCSecrets said:


> hey lamb how are u xxx

im ok thank you..how are you xxx


----------



## lamb27

mommylov said:


> Hi Jen, I am soooo sorry to hear about your cervix. I read up a bit about it and it seems like quite a few people have been in the same situation and have been fine. Im praying for you hun and hope that everything goes well. When do you find out if insurance covers it and when will you have the procedure? Seeing as how you are tiny, I thought that you might have a c section either way but wasnt sure. Oh Im just really praying for you and LO. Oh, and if the dr puts you on bed rest, can your job really let you go? Isnt that illegal? So sorry you have to worry about all this and dh's job and what not... I wish I could just hug you right now!
> 
> Angel, let us know how it goes with the scan! Hope they see a nice, healthy large eggy!
> 
> Laura, you are going to see you LO soon!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Jess, I know you are on bedrest and cant get to a comp but just incase you read this we are thinking of you and wishing you well!
> 
> Tash, glad you got some good bd in! Now look at your tummy and tell those swimmers to catch the eggy!!! :)
> 
> Bethany & horsey, missssss you! <3
> 
> Hiya Lamb, how are you dear?
> 
> Hi to anyone Ive missed! :wave: :hug:

im ok thanks,how are you hun xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

lamb im okay! I think im having a cycle where i dont ovulate, temps are very erratic and i dont know what my body is doing haha! how are u finding thngs? Are u trying to conceive i forogt? Xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hey Tash, Thanks I just want to be done with this all too. Not sure if af came right after but either way I have to wait for another cycle. They want to see a clear blreak in between to make sure they do testing at the right times. :(

Hi Lamb, Im ok.. going through a 2nd mc at the moment so its a little rough. How are you? Where are you at on ttc?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hmm i keep looking at my chart and its ugly looking, shows no clear indication of ov, and i need to ov soon .. Its geting me down because the longer it takes to ov, the longer my cycle will be, and i want this cycle done by december so i can try for a xmas baby!! GRRRR ANGRY


----------



## mommylov

Im sorry hun :( Im no good with regards to temping because Ive never done it. I only have used 1 OPK and preseed. You having the EWCM is a great sign and with all the bd you are getting in, I think you are going to catch the eggy! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks ames :) I hope so, i cant be doing with a long cy le that ends in af, i wouldnt mind if it ended in a BFP, im impatient now haha xx


----------



## mommylov

I can imagine! The waiting is really what kills you in this process. Its much easier to go through all the actions of ttc (POAS, BD, Temping, OPK's, etc) but then waiting is what is the hardest!


----------



## TTCSecrets

ive just told chris what im thinking abou my cycle and he got a bit blunt with me, says he thinks i should give it a break, so i then informed him that its obviously only me who wants a baby and he was like no but i think u should just let it happen he says its not natural to do it how im doing it :/ I got upset and he was like i dont mean it horribly, but i was like no thats fine forget it :( xxx


----------



## lamb27

mommylov said:


> Hey Tash, Thanks I just want to be done with this all too. Not sure if af came right after but either way I have to wait for another cycle. They want to see a clear blreak in between to make sure they do testing at the right times. :(
> 
> Hi Lamb, Im ok.. going through a 2nd mc at the moment so its a little rough. How are you? Where are you at on ttc?

so sorry to hear that hun..im ok thanks,erm were just taking it as it comes xx


----------



## lamb27

TTCSecrets said:


> lamb im okay! I think im having a cycle where i dont ovulate, temps are very erratic and i dont know what my body is doing haha! how are u finding thngs? Are u trying to conceive i forogt? Xxx

hello oh dear not good,im ok still finding it abit hard but have good days,trying in a fashion but taking each day as it comes xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Ladies! Half way to my sister's now! OPK was negative (as predicted), so no hotel tonight!

Hope you all are doing well. Catch up soon!

Tash ~ I too don't understand what is going on with your temps. Have faith you are doing all that you can...DHs really don't understand, so don't take what he says to heart. You know he wants a LO too!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Tash I second Angel.. they just dont word things right but it def sounds like he wants a LO too. 

Lamb, thanks hun. Sounds like you are taking a good approach to ttc :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know he does but he seems to prefer the laid back approach and i feel bad for trying so hard, hes said hed rather me take a break from opking and charting but i dont feel that i can :/ It feels like im giving up if i dont try and do opks or charting :/ Cant imagine waking up and not taking my temp xxx


----------



## mommylov

BTW... Hope you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving!!!! Sending lots of love to you and your families <3 :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I know :( It would be hard for me too. I just feel like had we not done all that we have with OPKs and KNOWING whats going on, then we wouldnt be able to start testing to make sure that everything is ok.


----------



## TTCSecrets

great...weve just argued, im sick of trying to have sex spontaneously for him just to say no... and ive brought up the fact that i bet he never said no to any girls in the past before me , ive had enough of this shit :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh no! :( Try and take a walk or something hun.. you're bound to say something you dont mean right now because your emotional and he may not just understand that. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

i know, i need to calm down now, im so irritated, i cant do right for doing wrong, i lose his child and try and get another one and im still not doing the right thing :S ? I just dontget it xxx


----------



## mommylov

First off, YOU didn't lose his child. It was gods way of taking care of things the way it was meant to be. I'm so sorry you are upset babe. Wish I could give you a big hug. I'm sure a part of his reaction was frustration as well. They don't like to see us hurt or go through this. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

He treats me like im some obsessed person, like those people you see who are so obsessed with getting a million pound they frustrate everyone around them, i feel like everything i am doing to try and conceive is just frustrating him, i still feel it was my fault i lost our baby, his baby, i know in my mind it wasnt my fault, but then i think, i shouldnt have had that paracetamol that time, i shouldnt have had that bath, i shouldnt have had the music loud in my car, i shouldnt have had a sip of that wine to taste that my mum made all by herself, i shouldnt have gone to work so stressed, i shouldnt have eaten eggy bread.. There are so many things i should/shouldnt have done, i just feel like the only thing i can do is try and control everything this time round , yet i feel like i cant even talk to him about my cycle because he gets that pitiful look in his eye as if to say Aww shes at it again... I know he wants a baby too but its like, wlel who wants it more here :S I am so upset, i feel so selfish with what u are all going through, but i am actually so upset :((( xxxx


----------



## mommylov

As much as our hubby's hurt with us, in the end we are the ones who physically go through everything. It's only natural for us to be a bit more emotionally invested in this. Since we are impacted more, it comes off as if we want it more but in reality it's jus hard for them to relate to certain things. That's where I think you ladies come in. As wonderful as our men can be, sometimes you just need more support and I feel like that's what brought us all here. Don't feel selfish, that's exactly what we do here. We support and you will make it through this with a lo Tash. We will get through this together. :)


----------



## Storked

Dropping by to wish everyone a happy holiday! I have my turkey roasting in the oven and feel fairly peaceful. 

How are all of you sweet ladies? :kiss:
I miss you guys.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks so much amy xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany we miss you <3 xxx


----------



## Storked

Miss you guys too Natasha :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi bethany,happy turkey day, yummy , turkey is my fave xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Okay I'm definitely not sure what's happening , gonna have to buy some opk ... Just had a massive amount of ewcm ... Like not being gross but it looked gross :/ I have no idea what is happening xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, EWCM isn't gross hehe. Tell us what the OPKs say!

Laura, I have already eaten so much turkey this morning that I feel very over it hehe :blush:

I am about to pass out! I stayed up all night baking and reading and still have a few things left to cook. But they can wait :) LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!! Hi girls! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## TTCSecrets

i actually forgot to buy opks on way home :| Hmm.. Do i.. or dont i.. its just i kind of begrudge buying them because the cheapest they are in the shops are 7 opks for £7 at asda, whereas i can get like 50 for that off ebay ic's... I think i might forget it this month and just bd when i feel like it and order more next month you know xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

So me and Chris had a long chat when i got home from work, and we kind of mutually decided * with quite a bit of anxiety and hesitation on my part* that when AF turns up in December, be it start or middle, that i need to have a month off the temping and the opking and the forum :( We kind of laid it all out on the table, and he said that he can see it running through my mind all the time, and he says he just wants me to enjoy christmas, and not to have to wake up at stupid o clock at the weekends to take my temperature, which i can understand, i dont really want to get up at 7 a.m all over christmas to take my temp, i want to wake up when i feel chris sturring and have a kiss and a cuddle,not wake up on christmas day and stick that thermometer in my mouth before i even tell him i love him...

And plus, i told him i had at least wanted to knowingly be pregnant on christmas day, as its too heartbreaking to think that i should be 7 months gone at christmas... And at least if i act like im not *trying* over christmas, it will be less dissapointing if i dont catch..

I did talk about still coming on here, and he said something along these lines...

" I know those girls are the best thing to happen to you since this all happened, and i know youd be alot worse if you didnt have them, but if you use it you will still be symptom spotting etc and i think if you are going to have a break for a month, it means a break, its only a month and you know they will be there when you go back on*

So girls it looks like unless i catch between now and middle of december, i will be spending christmas without you guys :( I will obviously check in and stuff, but just letting you all know really, i kind of feel a bit anxious that i wont have you guys for support, but i know you will be here for me when christmas is done with. Im not going yet obviously lol! Gotta wait for af to turn up first :)

But yeah :( It will hurt but hopefully you will all still be here when i come back after christmas...

Like i say im not going anywhere yet , just wanted to update you girls, at least i feel like for the first time me and dh are on the same page.. How are all u ladies? Sorry fo the long post xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Im sorry for a short messagr but i cant keep myself together yet. I hope everyones doing okay. Wanted to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Jen u too happy thanksgiving! xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i just came on to tell ye all is well thank god, had my scan today and bub has grown like mad and things r fine. they put my dates exact same as mine to the day :) 
il catch up tomor , im just too wrecked to now xxxxxxxxx
love to all xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and happy thanks giiving xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura so glad that the scan went well, so happy for you <3 xxx


----------



## jen435

Laura im so so happy for you!! Its amazing how bubs grows all oddly til second trimester. Its like baby needs timr to catch up with everything thats formin. So glad u have peace of mind. <3 

Natasha im so sorry u are having a hard time sweety. We want u to enjoy the holidays and ur new pups. Your baby WILL come god only knows when but itll happen. We love you<3 maybe relaxation is what u need a break from tempin n opk just may lead u to a bfp!

Angel enjoy bding ur baby will come!! Hope ur day is going well. Happy shopping! <3

Amy i hope ur okay love! U and dh! Praying ur bleeding stops 100% and u can try again soon with doctors care. <3


----------



## Storked

Amy, I hope you had a fabulous Thanksgiving!

Natasha, everyone will definitely still be here for you. Breaks are so hard but it may be the best thing for you, especially around the tough holidays. But we love you and support you no matter what!

Jen, Happy Thanksgiving!

Laura, didn't know anything was wrong but am so grateful that all is well. Love you honey :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Laura im so so happy for you!! Its amazing how bubs grows all oddly til second trimester. Its like baby needs timr to catch up with everything thats formin. So glad u have peace of mind. <3 

Natasha im so sorry u are having a hard time sweety. We want u to enjoy the holidays and ur new pups. Your baby WILL come god only knows when but itll happen. We love you<3 maybe relaxation is what u need a break from tempin n opk just may lead u to a bfp!

Angel enjoy bding ur baby will come!! Hope ur day is going well. Happy shopping! <3

Amy i hope ur okay love! U and dh! Praying ur bleeding stops 100% and u can try again soon with doctors care. <3


----------



## Storked

Hope that everyone survives the food coma! :)


----------



## Angel wings13

I posted here awhile back...
I thither I would ovulate last week, but nope. When I got first AF after mc, on nov 2nd, I thought I would return to my 28/29 day cycles...

But nope.

FF predicted my "o" on turkey day, my fiance and I dtd at 230 am on turkey day....
IF ff is correct, I have a good feeling. But if I o'd last week, I don't have a good feeling.. 

I'm so confused...so lost...


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel wings, you are on the same cycle as me , 2nd november , this is my fourth after d and c, but they are far from regular, i had a 26 day cycle, then a 25 then a 31, and now this one seems even longer, ff is telling me i o'd on cd8 but im prety sure i havent od yet ( or its today cos of the ov pains and ewcm ) hope youre okay xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just popped in to say hi to you ladies!

As usual I am exhausted from the early hours...sales seem to be never ending. I am a bit worried that the lack of sleep and go, go, go is delaying ovulation...still no +ve OPK :shrug: I suppose it's alright since DH and I have not had a moment alone. 

I'll catch up here shortly...heading home tomorrow (I miss my bed!) xoxo

PS Laura ~ So happy your scan went well! If you can...post pictures! :hugs: 

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Sorry Angel Wings, it can take months and months before things are normal. I miscarried in May and am still not regular. :hugs:

Angel, the exhaustion must be circulating! I slept for nearly 12 hours. Whew. I hope you get those + OPKs! So are you shopping? Good luck :) tell me what you score


----------



## mommylov

Tash we'll miss you!! 

Laura, so glad the scan went well!

Jen, how are you holding up?

Bethany, miss you mad!

Jess, how are you Hun? Did the spotting let up?

Horsey, hi!

Angel, hope you and dh get a moment alone. I thought of you last night/this morning. So my friends hubby wanted to experience Black Friday and we found out that one of he stores here was having a great sale on dysons (vacuums) so we got one at a steal! I'm so excited about my new vacuum! Lol

Anyone else I missed, hi! Hope everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving. I'm so tired from shopping last night and might be going out again now for those stores that are opening later (what am I thinking). As for my bleeding, it completely stopped a couple of days ago so now just waiting for af to come one more time and hopefully we can then start testing. :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys. 
amy im so happy its stopped for u hon, hope af comes soon for u xxxxxx
mean time look after urself really well honey xxxxxxxxxxx

tash we wil miss u. xxxx
im goin back to work mon week so i wont be on as much either but i willl be here xxxxx

jen , hope ur sickness is easing, i stil have mine but its changed a bit again , its just indegestion and heartburn now, not as much nausea, its abit easier this way, hoping its ont he way out. hope ur well xxxxxxxxx

angel dont wear urself out in the sales xxxxxxxx

jess hope ur good honey xxxxxx

bethany, hope ur all good after ur rest now xxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel wings sorry for u r loss hon xx its normal for cycles to be all over hte place after a loss for months hon, not nice but is normal xxxxxxxxxx

horsey and lamb hi chicks xxxxxxxxx

hope i havent missed anyone and hope all is well xxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, a dyson! That IS exciting :D
Hurray for bleeding stopping :hugs:

Laura, aw are you sad to be going back to work?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , 

bethany im glad to be goin back to work :) it means im just a normal person again, in so far as i am now classed as a normal preg. with no complications (kind of, bar liver which is much better than it was :) ) 
im goin back to work mon week, but doc gave me a new letter saying i will be back to work for 3 days a week for a few weeks and then 4 days a week for a few weeks and then review the situation. i have yet to hear back from work cos i only posted it today if that doesnt do um , then i wont be goin back , but it should be fine id say i dont mind now anyway , i want to go back but if they dont want me on those terms then maybe im not meant to go back 
i have a friends bday party tonight and an angel course on sunday , yey :)
lovely weekend 


have to tell ye girls im so proud of me 
ive been eatin way less (but still enough ) and walking every day. 
i got my most recent liver test back in hosp on thurs too. 
i had 4 different levels of liver tests elevated before , 2 are now within normal range, one is only 7 above and it had been 200 above and other one is still high ish but has come down by 150 , which is major hurray. happy laura :) super healthy liver here i come ha ha

hope all is well with ye xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi to all, 
:dust: to all and 
:hugs: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel wings13 said:


> I posted here awhile back...
> I thither I would ovulate last week, but nope. When I got first AF after mc, on nov 2nd, I thought I would return to my 28/29 day cycles...
> 
> But nope.
> 
> FF predicted my "o" on turkey day, my fiance and I dtd at 230 am on turkey day....
> IF ff is correct, I have a good feeling. But if I o'd last week, I don't have a good feeling..
> 
> I'm so confused...so lost...

hi babe sorry i didnt answer u very well yest, i was wrecked tired xxxxxx
sorry for ur loss hon, but it is normal for cycles to be all over hte place for a long time xxxxxx
i waited 5.5 weeks for my first af after d and c , my second one was a few days late and my third was on time but the af its self was differnet to before. xxx i would have always been 28 days too befor eso it is frustrating when u dont go right back ot normal, but ur body does readjust and come back to norm hon xxx
have u ever heard of smep? if u goolge it , u will see how to do it but lots of people swear by it :) i kind of did my own version of it without using opks :) 
its more important to bd before Ov to give sperm a head start :) but try and bd a few times around Ov if u can xxxxxxxxx any time around Ov is enought o get u preg if luck is on ur side xxx
i found out i was preg within 12 days of starting to try this time :) 
i waited 3 cycles cos i had liver issues at first xx
best of luck hon, i hope u get ut lovely bfp this month but dont be hard on urself if it doesnt happen xxxxxx it will happen once ur body is ready xxxxxxxx
did u get preg fast last time? it could possibly give u an indicaiton for this time but no guarantee xxxxxxxxx
fx for u hon xxxx
if u have any qs post here again babe, we r all in the same boat and after going through the same loss xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hey again :) billion posts mc is back again :)
just wanna say thanks for puttin up with whingy worried me for a while xxxxxxxx
normal me is back now and back to stay i hope xxxxxxxxxxx

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey girls! i hope you are all okay?! 
Bethany - Glad to see you back !! Hope all is well! 
Laura - Glad you are feeling less worried and more positive yay happy Laura!
Jess - How are things going with you ? All good i hope!
Ames - So so so glad your bleeding has finally stopped!! Not long now til AF comes and you can start again and get testing!! 
Horsey - Not seen you post for a while hope youre doing okay
Jen - How are u sweetie? Still going well? I hope so!!

Anyone else ive missed? Got a delicate brain today!! Hope youre okay

Well i let my defence down last night and decided that since i need to stop focussing everything on baby making, i decided last minute to have a gathering/party at mine last night, me chris, a few friends and my best friend all had a little tipple of alcohol! Obviously i didnt get too drunk i was just merry but got a headache this morning but not hung over in the slightest! Actually feel alot better than i have done for a while, i feel like my head is clear and im not obsessing over baby making!

( plus i wont lie, the tipsy baby dancing last night was both great and fun, which makes a nice change )

So im just catching up on the tele programs i missed last night, and getting the cleaning done...

Hope youre all okay <3 xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sound like a nice nt tash :) x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Okay girls... So im gonna blow up, and implode.. Im so fucking angry, excuse my french girls, but i really am fuming...

You all remember me telling you about my cousin who was dating a married man? And then he left his wife for her, and then all of a sudden they were trying for a baby? And then all of a sudden he goes back to his wife? Well.. Update... Ill give you some background info first...

So my cousin quit smoking 11 days ago, which i think is brilliant, because she was a very heavy smoker.. I thought nothing of it.... Her statuss on facebook all week have been about how tired and sick she feels.. I thought nothing of it.... I saw her in ASDA the other day being quite shady and acted like she wanted to get away from me as soon as possible... I thought maybe she was in a rush...

My sister came round today and said.. Look Tash... I found something out a few days ago, and i didnt want to tell you because its gonna upset you, but i cant keep it from you so id rather tell you than you find out from someone else....

Sammie's pregnant... ( cousin )

Im in shock.... And ive text Sammie acting daft and not mentioning it, having a normal convo..
And her last text was, oh have you had AF yet? ANd i was like yeah just waiting to ovulate... 

And she has text back saying a load of stuff that didnt make any sense in regards to asking me about AF.. And then she has text me saying, " Well the problem is...." And ive just text a question mark back.. And shes just replied saying she is pregnant...

Now... Either way im pissed off...

Shes either telling the truth, in which i am so fucking pissed off ( again excuse my language ) ... And i feel like slapping her in the face..

Or shes lying because her ex has gone back to his wife and she wants to stir up shit for him... So if shes lying, she will get a slap in the face, you just dont do that, you do NOT ly about being pregnant because then you have to fake a miscarriage...

Girls i swear to god i dont know whether to cry, scream, shout or just punch something, Please girls come online i cant cope xxxx

P.s Sorry for such long post xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, so glad that all is well :hugs:

Natasha, I am cheering you on! You deserve a good time. A stress-free time :)

Love you girls!

I finally froze my leftover turkey before I could eat it all :blush: and my husband is leaving on Monday so I won't have to cook anything. Oh the freedom!


----------



## Storked

Whoa Natasha, I am so sorry honey!


----------



## xoxo4angel

*Home sweet home!*

Jen ~ Hope you are well and you have had a good Thanksgiving. Fx the insurance has come through for you! (hope I didn't miss an update on this)

Laura ~ An angels class...cannot wait to hear about it! Also so glad the Dr has you starting back to work slowly! No need to over due it!

Bethany ~ You're back! :headspin: I felt as stuffed as the turkey this year! The sales were AMAZING! 32" TV's for $97, laptops for $176, XBox for $150, Step2 Toddler Roller Coaster $67, mini Crockpots $3, large crockpot $10....just to name a few of the items on my sister's list! The chaos was in full force, but my sister and I survived the retail trenches! 

Amy ~ :yipee: Your flow stopped! Now to bring on AF for one last time! Fx. hope your shopping excursions were fun! 

Tash ~ These past few days have been tough on you. Your cousin...I have a few choice words for her! She is trying to play the baby-trap game with that married man and I vote the slap in the face is warranted on sooooo many levels! :hugs: I hope you are ok. And about you taking a break from the forum...we'll be here waiting for those moments you need us! Hurry back though! And fx your temps keep rising...perhaps you've O'ed late! 

Jess & Horsey ~ :howdy: Hope you ladies are well! xoxo

Angel Wings ~ I am so sorry for your loss. Getting back on track with AF has been a thorn in my side since my D&C. Fx yours straightens out quickly!

:dust: and :friends: To all of you!

AFM ~ I think I am broken. Really...still no +ve OPK :shrug: DH looked over my OPKs this morning and hugged me. They are faint, haven't even started to get darker...If my sister gets a second she'll ask the Dr tonight if an HSG can either delay ovulation or cause an annovulatory cycle. DH wants me to call my Dr, I said if still not +ve I'll call Monday...I think he forgot its only Saturday! He has been super sweet...he said we had to BD today just in case it's a "stealth egg" trying to fly in under the radar. :haha: Praying a good night's rest :sleep: in my own bed brings on my LH surge.

I've missed you ladies! Hope this finds you all doing well! :dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, holy wow those were great deals! The only thing we got we picked up while shopping for FR clothing for DH :D a game chair for $30. The cat got DH's old chair and is currently sleeping in it. Too cute!
Do the OPKs normally turn positive for you? Don't lose heart, you may just have a quick surge this time maybe :hugs: tell us what you hear back though if your sis or you asks a doc! <3 you girl!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Bethany. A short surge that I missed would be equally as bad though since DH and I didn't BD while we were gone. The plan was to get a hotel once I saw a +ve OPK (since ttc I have had a +ve every month)...no +ve meant no need for hotel. I just poas again and it looks darker...maybe tomorrow it will be +ve :shrug: 

Nice catch on the game chair! How sweet is kitty to have taken over the other one! Now they can play together.


----------



## Storked

Yikes Angel! Fingers crossed that the surge happens tomorrow!!

As for the chair, it is kind of wasted on DH since he isn't really a gamer hehe. The only "game" that he plays is all code. It is hard to explain and very weird/nerdy. I consider it very close to D&D lol!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Fingers crossed for your surge angel!! 

Yeah temps havent spiked yet, thinking im either gonna ovulate really late, or not at all, im so angry with my cousin...

If only you could see the texts she sent me, they are like them kind of texts where bitchy girls say something horrible in such a sweet innocent voice with a smile on their face and a smile and you want to punch them...

And she lives in a pub! Shes messy, she is 25 and has never done her own washing, she gets her mum to take it and bring it back, she doesnt clean, she lets her husky poo everywhere in the flat and wont pick it up til its hard, she cant even look after herself.

Angel have u seen my chart? Its awful lol!!!

Bethany hope youre okay xxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash hugs hon xxx
angel fx for +ve opk tomoro, could be delayed cos u were so busy maybe , if it can delay af , i dont see why it cant delay Ov xxxxxx
hi to all., hope ye r good. 
i had an angel day today, was so lovely , cant even start to describe it :) beautifull :) 
nt guys, chat tomor xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Finally a +ve OPK and Peak on my CBFM! It's :bunny: time!

Hope you ladies are having a good Sunday! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Night Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

woohoo go angel :) :) enjoy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ If I had to guess, it looks like you could have O'ed on CD20...the drop today wasn't too much. Fx for your temp to rise tomorrow as well! What a yucky environment for a LO. I know it's awful, but let us hope your cousin is just pretending to be pg to get the married guy back. :friends: Hope you are doing well today!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Laura! I told DH we needed "Monday Funday" and "Trashy Tuesday." :haha: My hope is by naming the days it'll put less pressure on him! :bunny: Although I doubt BDing will be a problem...I think he has a touch of "babyitis" after spending 4 days with my 2 year old nephew (and seeing his bestfriend with his newborn). Fx.


----------



## lilesMom

aw thats cool, happy baby making chick xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Happy baby making angel!!

Im bloody giving up this side of christmas i really am.. Im in a foul mood, my body is currently in battle against me and my needs/wants.. F*** it..

My cousin is definitely pregnant...As bad as she is, she knows she would be in f****n trouble if she lied about being pregnant, because it means she at some point would have to have a fake miscarriage, and that would be completely f****n wrong considering i had a real one..

Sorry for all the swearing but im extremely angry right now, as in i can feel my whole body shaking im that mad.. And DH just simply says i take htings to heart, so ive told him to leave me the f*** alone and not speak to me... Mis directed anger i imagine but i dont care, i dont need to be told i take things to heart...

Angel im so glad that you can BD! I love that rabbit ! hehe! 

xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I hope your cousin is just making up the pregnancy too. It just isn't fair when undeserving people get pregnant. And there are undeserving people. :( :hugs:

Angel, hell ya to your hubby being accommodating in the bedroom! It is awesome when the men are on board isn't it? They forget their baby hunger quickly though. I swear they are ADD.

Laura, glad you had a good day! I am currently reading a memoir and the girl livin in Ireland. Thinking of you :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I actually believe her though i mean shes even told her mum n that n shes said she will announce it at 12 weeks because apparently ... shes learned from my lesson.. She said, oh well im, not going to tell anybody until i m12 weeks cos i mean look what happened to you, you told your family and work and then lost it at 12 weeks..

I was like cheers for reminding me babe glad i could be of help to you *thumbs up*

xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, DH is just in the wrong place, he seems to be trying to irritate me with everything, i really think this will be annov ! I hope not cos i wanted to be on the right track of normality before christmas so that next year is a true clean slate.. But no, mother nature wants to torture me this christmas :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel, i dont know what is happening.. ive had 5 days of ewcm, and another abundance of it today.. ive never had ewcm before and now i think ive got my lifetimes worth all in one cycle xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im beyond disbelief with her.. Silly cow... How thoughtless of her... And i wouldnt wish harm on her baby i really wouldnt, but its like , so , she will probably get a healthy baby out of her first time trying. She has no partner, no money, she has debts up to her ears, she has a dog that is a mean ferocious animal that she refuses to get rid of that she shouldnt have had in the first place. She cant even do her own washing, she lives on takeaways, she sleeps about, shes gonna have to finish work, go on benefits and bring it up on her own, im not saying i hate single parents, my mum was one and she did bloody well, but to purposelly chose to have a baby in that situation ? Yet me , who cant conceive, and if i do, i have miscarriage, i have a partner, a home, both have jobs, i have been independant and lived on my own since 16.. I dont deserve a healthy baby :S

Fuck this logic...xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

i know but id rather my LO was down here :(( What the hell is the big guy is the sky playing at ?? WEll all i can say is my cousin is in for a rude awakening,, shes one of them people that likes to dress babies up in pretty clothes and play with them, but doesnt think about the sleepless nights the endless amounts of clothes they go through, the sick the poo the screaming and crying.. And shes very selfish, shes the kind of person who gets paid and goes and pays to get her hair and nails done and buys loads of clothes before she pays her bills, shes too selfish, how wil she cope when she has to chose between a haircut/colour or her baby? GRR xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

i have a naive question... ive googled it but im not too sure, i dont want to mess my body about but at the same time i do lol.. with me thinking this cycle is going to anovulatory.... i was thinking about waiting until im on cd30.. which is way past normal for me for ovulation, and i was reading about how people take soy isoflavones to speed up ovulation? would it be worth me doing this to kind of bring on ovulation ? So at least i know when af is going to show up and just count this cycle out?? what are your opinions xxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, I have kind of sort of used OPKs but not really hehe. I have just been BD every day until the hubby leaves tomorrow :)
As for Mayan calendar...I reckon they just got lazy by the time they reached that point ;)

Natasha, it is totally unfair in regards to your cousin :(
Oh I would do the soy isoflavones on your period. You just take them for a few days during your period. I did during my first few cycles after the loss to normalize but haven't since. And some girls on here swear that it actually delayed ovulation for them :-/


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats what i mean, i dont want to EFF my body up any more i dont wanna play about with it but i need AF before christmas not during, the last thing i need on top of this bad mood is pms over christmas ! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I wouldn't take the soy any other time except for those first cycle days. It will probably do more damage than good :-/

Angel, I have no idea when to BD. it made my head hurt hehe.
DH is leaving tomorrow for south Texas and has no idea when he'll be back. Hopefully soon because I have some markets I want us to go to!
What did Dr. Google say? :)

Last night for me to get it on! DH also told me that if he doesn't build up experience for Thailand fast enough that we may be here in Houston for TWO years instead of one. Gah I hope not. If him being gone a lot means more experience then I can learn to be solo for as long as it takes!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Bethany so good to have you back!! :) Sorry DH has to go for experience and be away. I really hope it goes fast for you and that you enjoy the time you have together!! You are so positive!!! <3 As for gaming chair good steal!! Love how kitty claimed his old one! I love seeing your kitty pics on fb!!

Angel Great steals!! :) So glad you finally got your +opk!! :dust: and Fxd this is your month! 

Natasha im so so sorry about your sister :( It feels like only yesterday you where telling us about her and her situation and she is already pregnant. The way she is talking about hiding it for 12weeks because she knows a loss is possible sounds suspicious. Thats just me though :( Just think your healthy LO WILL come and you will be an amazing mom and be able to provide for YOUR own child and not depend on the state or anyone for help. This guy will not leave his wife for her but it may cause a divorce if she is :( She is tearing a family apart intentional and god will not let that go unpunished. On both their behalf it was a sin and wrong but please dont beat yourself up over it sweety. We love you and are here for you anytime you need us!

Amy Hi!! So glad the bleeding stopped! Heres to a fast AF and good doctors to get you a healthy sticky bean quickly!!! <3

Jess I hope your doing well with your LO and your DD is doing okay with your DH teaching her <3

Laura how are you?? Sounds like your doing good and feeling positive about possibly starting back at work part-time. Fixed that things go well for you there. <3 How is your LO being for you?

I cant remember who I missed.... Its really late here and this thanksgiving was very crazy since I cant be on my feet really. My husband decorated the house exactly as I asked him to for Christmas. He did wonderful. We got into a HUGE HUGE fight on thanksgiving but after a long long night of crying and listening to him opening up we BDed and made up. It was really upsetting but after everything we been going thru and are going thru it was probably very much needed... Tomorrow I work 4hrs against doctors orders... Weds 8hr day... and fri 4 hr day :( We really really need the money but we are worried about the baby and pressure on cervix. Dec 3 I can see the high risk doctor. I called the insurance company seems like they will not cover the procedure atm :( The surgery is not life threatening for me so they will not do the procedure without payment up front. Next monday feels so far away to discuss options. For now my feet are up im sleeping alot bored and had family visit and my dh cleaned and decorated the house (since his fam came over he deemed it necessary) Bonus for me. Reallly not much going on here.

:dust: I am really hoping for more BFP miracles soon that stick


----------



## Storked

Jen, what have I missed?! *Do you need surgery for an incompetent cervix? BIG PRAYERS!

Angel, get busy! Never TMI when TTC :)
I have no idea how long DH will be gone on this trip but because it is within US they should keep him away months. But if he is working on something overseas, it could be months.
The markets are international ones. Asian, Middle Eastern and Russian. Hoping to score all kinds of goodies for my family :)

I am in a pretty good mood guys. I wish you all the same :kiss:


----------



## jen435

Angel bd asap. Ovulation could be happening now!!! 12 hrs afterfirst bd too cant hurt then bd next 2-3 days start if possible
:dust:

Yes bethany :,(


----------



## Storked

:hugs: Jen! I had no idea honey. Keep on your back as much as you can. I love you honey!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel, i dont know what is happening.. ive had 5 days of ewcm, and another abundance of it today.. ive never had ewcm before and now i think ive got my lifetimes worth all in one cycle xxx

thats a good sign hon, when i get it, which i do every cycle i always get a few days of it, it never just lasts a day r anything. bd every second day while u have it and no matter then when u do actually Ov u will have spermies to catch it , xxxxxxx
keep it up for few days after as well just inc ase xxx
hoep this is ur month honey, xxxx
i totally understand why u r angry babe but anger only harms u , not her. 
try ur best to ignore her and calm urself, hard i know but will be much better for u xxxxxxxx she will soon learn the error of her ways when she gets no sleep and has full looking after bub responsiblities on her own xxxx
let karma take care of her xxxxxxx
:hugs: xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I cannot believe I am drawing a blank on the answer to this :help: with a +ve OPK this morning, what is the best time to BD tomorrow? (We've taken care of yesterday and today)
> 
> (You have the luxury of reading this at your own pace, note it was written will rambling-like intentions) I know I am over thinking this..egg releases 24-36 hours after a +ve OPK. With the prospect of Oing 24 hours after a +ve, wouldn't it stand to reason that we should BD in the morning? Or do I give the eggy a jump start and send the :spermy: in the afternoon? IF I lean toward the 36th hour of the egg being released shouldn't I wait for the afternoon or would that be evening...do you now see how I am over thinking this? I need Dr Google.
> 
> :dust:

ur covered sweetie dont worry xxxx
Bd before realease of egg is more important, it gives sperm a chance to be up there waiting for the egg so less chance of missing it. xxxx
might be to late t say but if u could bd both i would , if not id favour morning but only just because :) bd at all that day and days before gives u d best chance hon xxxxxxxxxxxx fx xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi bethany, sorry dh is goin away for awhile, we wil keep u company xxxxxx
glad u r in good form hon xxxxx

jen sorry u have to work and sorry about insurance, hope it all gets better for u soon, xxxxxxx
hows ur sickness? xx
mine is much better since sat, hope it lasts :) xxx

amy , hope ur ok sweetie, u have gone quiet, xxxxxx
love and :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx

hi to all
and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies... hope everyone had a great weekend. 

Im doing ok.. bleeding stopped for about 3 days and now Im spotting (I think). Its kind of wierd and I dont know if I can even call it spotting but when I wipe I have cm with a SLIGHT tint of light brownish stuff. Im thinking its residue from the mc but still very strange. I did get bloodwork done on sat so I just left a message for my nurse to call me back with those results. 

We had my bff and her now husband. Found out that they got married two months ago and didnt tell anyone. I wasnt too happy about but thought as long as she's happy all is well. LONG story short, come to find out this guy tells stories about his life as a marine and how he has PTSD and he witnessed his friends get killed and its all a LIE. I dont think she knows who she married :( . My hubby is a vet and they went to get pizzas on wed night and dh told me that this guy was telling him things about his time in the marines and it didnt add up. DH did some research and this guy is a crook. Now we are just trying to figure out how to tell her because I cant not say anything. DH told me to prepare to lose my bff :( I dont want that to happen but I wouldnt be able to live with myself if I didnt say anything to her. I have never been around this kind of drama or anything so this is all new to me. After they left on sat morning and we found out all of this stuff late sat night, we changed all of our locks on the house and sighed up for a secutity system. This is the last thing I need...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Holy mackerel Amy! What an odd position this guy had put you and your BFF in! Have you hinted around yet that things with him don't add up? I would be in shock and certainly would have to tell her. A good friend is going to listen to you...she might get mad for a bit, but eventually she'll come back around.
> 
> As for your spotting...I did that too. It was so annoying not knowing what was going on. It was my understanding that once the HCG drops back to 0, then spotting is normal. Hope that helps. Hurry up nurse and call us back! :telephone:

Thanks! I figured as much regarding the spotting so Im not going to worry too much about it.. just want to be back to ttc again.
DH and I were actually getting a bit annoyed with him and I think she could sense that. She did give a bit of "tude" that day but whatever. We didnt know any of the things we found out about him until after they left. I know that I have to tell her and will once we get all the facts straight. I just keep thinking this is something that you see on TV. Never would I have ever thought I would witness something like this is real life. Funny thing is she is glued to the ID channel and I think there is some show called "Who did I marry?" or something like that. Watching all of this you would think she would see all the red flags but I guess not. :dohh:

On a side note.. just saw that you got your +OPK.. yay!!!!! Catch that eggy!!! :happydance:

Despite all of this drama this past weekend, I was thinking of you all :hugs:~

Bethany, so glad to see you back and hope that DH doesnt have to leave for too long but if he does then hope he gets the xp he needs. 

Laura, so glad your scan went well and you and LO are doing well. 

Jess, where are you?? Any updates?? 

Horsey, did you O? 

Tash, lots of love to you! Hope you catch your eggy too!! 

Jen, so sorry about the ins not wanting to cover your surgery.. grr ins companies! I hate that you are having to work against drs orders too.. :(

Sorry if I missed anyone... hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

lol @ song.. too cute!

I def want to get to the bottom of it just for our sake to know who was in our home. I dont really care to know him and plan on never seeing him ever again so I could care less of what we find in that regard. Just want to put this past us and next time we are only letting people WE know in our home... no boyfriends or girlfriends of our friends or someone THEY know... lesson learned.


----------



## lilesMom

amy tht is so weird about ut friends Dh , i agree u have to tell her though , hard and all as it is, if he is doing it to con her r something u would feel awfull afterwards,
i really dont get why people lie and make things up, r why some people just like drama :)
weird :) xxxx
hope she comes round and u dont end up losing her over it hon xxxxxxxxxxxx
spottin as far as i know too is normal had lots of patches of it after d and e , i know its a pain not kowing is it af r whatever, fx doc gives u result of 0 hcg xxxxxxx

angel now u have the song 'under the sea........ everything better where s is wetter ' :) in my head :) fx for u xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura! Yes its very strange... its strange that she would marry someone that she met on the internet and has known only for 8-9 months before they got married and has never lived with him. Its all bizare to me!

This mc was very different from my 1st with the d&c vs this one being natural. Im just waiting for the nurse to call and tell me where my levels are at. Im hoping that its at 0. Im now thinking too that I mustve had a period right after and thats why I bled fro so long and it came and went and came again... but I suppose I still need to wait one more cycle and then can begin testing.

How are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah amy was fast work alright getting married , hope it works out ok for ye all xxxx
hope u get beyond this soon and get to testing, also hope ur holding up ok in the meantime xxxxxxxxxxxxx

im grand babe, nausea is back a bit but not as bad as it used to be so not too bad, i had 2 days it was gone and thought i was home free :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

awww good!


----------



## lilesMom

i see bethany :)


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go have me some dinner , chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

:wave:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I know right! I know people that have met thier spouses online. I get thats the new way of meeting people but come on, be cautious. I feel she is extremely book smart but obv lacks a bit of common sense.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive ended up booking tomorrow off as well.. Cant handle the outside world at the moment, especially work and customers... I cant handle it, im okay, annovulatory cycle is still going... Not really bothered anymore to be fair.. Ive kind of given up a little bit, since my cousin announced her news to me ive kind of gone on a bit of a F everything kind of bender... 

Hope youre all okay? xxxx Any news? xxxx

I havent caught up because i cant concentrate :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Nurse just called and HCG finally came back negative! So now i have an appt with the dr next wed the 5th and we'll see what she says... more waiting sigh!


----------



## mommylov

Wait Tash.. what did I miss?!?! Your cousin is preggers? Is this the one that was dating the married guy? Im so sorry hun


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy oh yes,,, shes 8w1d... But, ive been checking out the dates and that baby cant be the married guys because he was on holiday for two weeks during her ovulation, but shes caused everyone a load of shit, and took pleasure in texting me saying that she must have a stronger cervix than me etc etc etc :(((((((( Ive had a terrible time ames xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah, thats what i mean, she has sent me some awful texts including...

* Im not telling anybody im pregnant until im at least 14 weeks because look at you, you told people when you first found out and your baby died at 12 weeks*

* YOu just need to get pregnant now ay?*

* I feel awful though because i know you are trying and i have one by accident on my first time trying*

* MY baby is a born fighter because i was told that my cervix tried to open but stayed firmly shut, maybe thats what went wrong with you, your cervix wasnt strong enough to keep it*

I was like first of all..I didnt announce my pregnancy, i went that huge due to water retention that people were guessing at 6 weeks!!! And i couldnt deny it!

SEcond of all i have been trying to get pregnant for the past 100 days u effing idiot dont tell me i need to get pregnant now

Thirdly, my cervix was obviously strong enough because i didnt miscarry, i had a missed miscarriage, which does not mean my cervix wasnt strong enough

Thats why i been a bit quiet... I feel like ive been kicked while im down xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel!! :hugs:

Tash, OMG!!!! She sounds awful hun! please try and not let her get to you. I know its easier said than done and she is your cousin but you really need to stay away from her. If she is indeed pregnant and it is this guys' or someone else or whatever, let her be. She can go about her life the way she wants and have her child. You are going to be blessed with a healthy LO of your own. It sounds like she is just trying to get into your head so dont let her. Im so sorry.. she just sounds so evil spirited.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Everyone has been saying they hope she is lying..But to be honest, i hope she is telling the truth, id rather her be pregnant than lie about it when shes not, because if shes lying, she will inevitably have to fake a miscarriage at some point, and that, that i just cannot handle...

Thanks girls, i just cant explain what a kick in the boll0x this has been, i really cant explain how i feel, im so upset, all ive done is cry since i found out on satday :( 

And its upset the whole family, the entire family... My mum and gramma and sister have known for three weeks but none of htem could bring themselves to tell me because of how terrible it is :( Then my sister broke it to me and she was like look i thought she would have had the balls to tell u herself but she obviously hasnt, and bless her my sister cried telling me :((( xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im going for a quick bath for al ittle bit girls back soon, i need to de stress or do something because im so upset, especialy since this cycle is useless and going anovulatory xxx


----------



## mommylov

I am so sorry. BIG BIG hugs babe. :hugs: We are here for you, just remember that. 

Your cycle is anovulatory? What makes you say that?


----------



## TTCSecrets

ames, im on cd25 and no sign of ovulation on fertility friend, ive had huge amounts of ewcm, but ff hasnt had a temp spike so its not picked it up :/ Although i havent been sleeping lately, so dont know if maybe that has mde my temps wrong, but so far on cd25 ive not had temp spike so no ov yet? CD25? And i normally o between cd10-17 xxxx


----------



## horseypants

hey ladies, i had blood drawn this morning to figure out if i did really o early this time, on cd10. they're doing a 7dpo progesterone test. wish me luck. last cycle i didnt o at all, so yep, i know how much that sucks! -and then day after tomorrow is the appointment with my doc to discuss why my period is weird, why i'm spotting this cycle, why i might have miscarried twice and EVERYTHING. it's a big one. i hope things are getting kicked into high gear and i will have my bfp soon enough and get to be a mom in this lifetime. <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

:) yeah, i can't lie, that's what i'm hoping for. like "wow, your progesterone came back 48.5" or something like that ;)

i'm 7dpo today..... i have about four cheapie ic's left and am trying to hold out to use one on 12dpo. if i get a faint line before wednesday though, more blood tests to check hcg. -that'd be perfect!

this is my second round on clomid. the first cycle on it, i didnt o at all, and you ladies know my cycles are super long, so it's been waiting waiting waiting for me. i had the first mc in sept 2011 and then got pregnant again in lat march - but then sadly another mc and eventually the d&c in may 2012. -so it took about 6 months to get pregnant the first two times, but now it's taking a year?! woe is me! but this cycle has me feeling all hopeful. i had a weird period, and i've had weird spotting and no cm other than that, but a positive opk super early, on cd10. -and i *think* my temp has gone high enough - more support that it really was an early o. i did hear that clomid gives side effects that are the same as early pregnancy - that's what's making me nuts! i keep feeling cramps and such and i really want :oneofeach: already


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, <3 The Little Mermaid!

Laura, yay for sickness passing! Oh and sorry Laura, you saw me but I wasn't on. The site has been open on my phone while I napped :)

Amy, :hugs: sounds like a rough time between the spotting and then knowing you have to break some rough news to a good friend.
I hope that you find answers soon and that your friend will respect what you have to tell her. Love you!

Natasha, send that cousin over here and she will feel my wrath! She is an inconsiderate jerk :hugs: you WILL get your rainbow and can be happy knowing that you have so much more to offer a baby.

Horsey, GOOD LUCK! You will be a mom in this lifetime <3

Jen, hope you are doing well.

Jessica, miss you :kiss:

AFM: I have pretty much lounging/sleeping nude since my husband left. This is great :) I haven't cooked anything either lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

ill try that now angel and then can u take a look? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

ive put in fake temps xxx can u take a look? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

When did u o angel?! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope our temps rise!! I will be sad if not, at least if i know when i o i know when to expect AF!!! Oooo really hope they rise for us both! We could be 2wwing together?! im gonna look at your chart xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Also does anybody know about having a metal/awful taste in mouth during ovulation? I have woke up today and no cup of tea tastes right, even food tastes awful , and i have this like, taste in my mouth,its like if u put a metal coat hanger in your mouth its the taste afterwards ? I have googled it but nobody seems to experience it near ovulation? Im just hanging on to hope that i will ovulate so its not a wasted cycle at least! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

well i doubt its pg because im not ovualting yet haha! But its like, i got up this morning and had a drink of water after i took my temp, and when i swallowed i tasted this awful metal taste, i put it down to morning breath lol! But then i brushed my teeth and even that tasted funny, then i had a cup of tea and it tasted horrible, and every cup of tea ive had all day has tasted foul, i even had a slice of pizza that was spicy and i can still taste metal :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha true but i give up dreaming, i think the whole cousin thing has really knocked me off my ttc thing, i felt i had everything under control but now im like, oh, so you can go and just have sex with random people and hey presto your pregnant! Ive been trying to do that since august! Never miind the time spent trying before that !! 

Sheesh... temp please rise for me and angel tomorrow, if it does i guess with this metal taste i will have another symptom to add to suggest ovulation next month ay lol! xxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, haha yes no need to shower!

Natasha and Angel, are y'all cycle buddies? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Oh I'm in the TWW I think. But that is just me period tracker's guess, should I have a 30 day cycle. If I do then I will get AF in 10 days :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

:dust: to everyone!

Question for everyone: do you ever kind of feel like things are fated? Does it give you comfort? These days I just think that maybe I am not meant to get pregnant now because maybe me having a baby would screw up job opportunities or something for DH. I dunno. The whole loss and the TTCAL has made me damned superstitious :)


----------



## mommylov

Pseudo catching up. At a red light and going to return something at the store but when I get home, I'm responding! Love you girlies!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## horseypants

i've become superstitious too, bethany <3


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!

Bethany, I too have been starting to think the same thing. 

Angel, oooohhh this could be it! I hope I can join you girls soon too! :)

Fx for those of you in the tww!!!


----------



## Storked

I think that our belief in everything happening for a reason, even the crap stuff...is what gives us the most hope <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:friends:


----------



## mommylov

I think that's going to be part of next week's appointment. I think she is going to go over what the next step is. 

Bethany, I second angel! Well said! :)


----------



## mommylov

Has anyone heard from Jessica? Getting kind of worried :( Last she posted about starting to bleed :( I hope her and lo are ok.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Oh no guys, I didn't know :( I hope Jessica is doing ok as well


----------



## mommylov

Ya that's a good idea. I kind of dint know what to expect here. I know she said that she was going to monitor my cycle and hormone levels but she also mentioned that she takes a less aggressive approach then a fertility clinic but hopefully she does the right testing to get us a healthy lo. 

Jesssssssssssssssss, where are you? :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flower:


----------



## mommylov

Oh she's on she's on! Jess I see you, hope you can let us know how you're doing hun!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Sorry have been gone for a while. I am basically on complete bed rest. 

Amy, yay on the negative hcg. Now on to the next chapter, so excited for you. :) Time for some serious baby making and you got a wonderful team of doctors here to help you, that in itself is very promising!

Bethany, good luck on the tww. I hope you get good news. Hope and you and hubby are doing great. 

Tash.. Your cousin is crazy, what else can I say about her. Stay far away, this lady seems to like trouble. Good luck with the tcc this month.

Angel, glad you had fun shopping on Black Friday, and I hope you get good news after your tww. 

Jen, I hope insurance approves of your procedure, and I feel horrible that you are having to work during this hard time. I hope that everything gets better for you hon.

Laura, so happy your scan went well and the morning sickness is letting up. Hope things start looking better and better for you. 

I don't know what to tell you about this pregnancy. I started bleeding red blood yesterday :( . Of course I had cramps along with it. So the bleeding was only when I wiped and happened 2 times (but still any red blood is scary and of course I think the worst). I have been feeling sick as a dog. I feel like my body has been hit by a truck. Anyways, I go to the Doctors tomorrow, so either I get good news or bad news. :( . I just can't believe I am going through the same thing this pregnancy as I did in my last. I have to wonder if something is seriously wrong with my uterus, almost like when the baby implanted I got an abrasion of some sort that didn't heal well, and now that the placenta is attaching I am thinking the same thing is happening and that I have a hematoma again.. or maybe miscarrying. Every time I use the bathroom I almost hyperventilate at the fear of seeing blood. So either I get good news tomorrow or bad news, if I don't come on maybe it was bad news and will be too devastated to even come on. I don't know, I am feeling very confused and not very mentally well. 
Love you all!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have an ache in my heart for the prospect of losing this baby also. Especially after I already saw the babies heart beating strong. :( . I am sorry I have been so brief, I am just in physical and mental pain. I wish I could get on here more often. My doctors visit will be tomorrow at 4:30pm pst. So I will try to keep you all updated tomorrow. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I will be thinking about you! I have everything crossed for good news :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Btw: I like the new ticker Bethany!

Thanks Angel :blush: I had so much fun counting down to my wedding that I thought "what the hell...why not count down to the next thing I have to look forward to?" :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Btw: I like the new ticker Bethany!
> 
> Thanks Angel :blush: I had so much fun counting down to my wedding that I thought "what the hell...why not count down to the next thing I have to look forward to?" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I like the way you think! It's so nice having things to look forward to...not to mention a trip to Thailand is HUGE!Click to expand...

True. Helps me obsess about babies less. That and Boy Meets World season one and travel memoirs :blush:

What do you use for distraction? :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Its so depressing seeing that I am possibly losing another baby. Now that there's a heartbeat?? Its hard to stay positive after the emotional roller coaster I went through with the last pregnancy only to lose the baby at 19 weeks. Now I am almost 8 weeks and this is happening? I just don't get it. If I lose this one I don't know if I could go through this again. Especially since my 6 hear old found the ultrasound pic and is carrying it around showing it everybody. I will feel so guilty if I lose this baby because of what it will do to my 2 daughters.


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jess.... Huge hugs doll. Please please please keep us posted and I'm praying for you as well hun. 

Bethany, yay what a fun ticker!!!


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Its so depressing seeing that I am possibly losing another baby. Now that there's a heartbeat?? Its hard to stay positive after the emotional roller coaster I went through with the last pregnancy only to lose the baby at 19 weeks. Now I am almost 8 weeks and this is happening? I just don't get it. If I lose this one I don't know if I could go through this again. Especially since my 6 hear old found the ultrasound pic and is carrying it around showing it everybody. I will feel so guilty if I lose this baby because of what it will do to my 2 daughters.

Hopefully you won't be losing a baby :hugs: :flower:
I love you lady.


----------



## mommylov

We'll be here for you no matter what happens. I'm thinking that everything will be ok. It's hard to be in that position so we'll be your positive voices :) Love!!!


----------



## mommylov

I love boy meets world!!! I'm a nick at night junky to the max! I love all the old school shows. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:sleep:


----------



## Storked

Gnight Angel! How does the window close in February? :o


----------



## mommylov

Night angel!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/0E6E6AA3-5DF9-40D5-A058-4B0A62FDAF0D-7559-0000071541213CC6.jpg

Here you go ladies! For giggles :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany! Yeah i think me and Angel (if our temps go right lol ) are both around the same ovulation! I do believe that to a certai nextent things are fated, for instance, i have been applying for job after job after job because i hate mine, and they are jobs that i know i would be great for, but i dont even get an interview, and i truly bleive its because the job i am in, as terrible as they are, they are brilliant in respect of maternity leave and pay, so i believe that i wont get a new job because im meant to stay in this job as i will be pregnant soon.. If that makes sense? xx

Jess hope everthing goes well with the doctor i really do i have my fingers crossed for you! xx

Amy hope you are okay sweetie xxx

Oh angel we need to make sure we catch that eggy before february then!!!!!! xxx

BETHANY HAHAHAHHAHAHA LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP BARBIE HAHAH!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura i see u down there how are u?

And Jen wherever you are?

Everyone else?

My update is ive had to stay off work today and then im off tomorrow because i am really struggling to handle things at the moment.... So im going to tidy up the shit hole of a house i seem to have accumulated...

And also Chriss friend moved in on Sunday, so theres ten times more pots, loads of washing, mess everywhere, just general daily mess, and its making BDing really difficult and not as fun, and i dont want to tell dh in case he thinks im trying to start an arguement, ive tried sayin that BDing will be really difficult now but :( I dunno i feel like im talking baout a million things at once i dont know where my head is...

On the up side my mouth doesnt taste like metal today, i even had a jacket potato last night and it made me feel sick it tasted that bad xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi tash sorry i was catching up, soo many pages :) xxxxxxxxx
ur cousin sounds evil, xxxxx no wonder u r soo stressed, block her number r something, r just delete all her messages , u dont need her poison in ur ear all the time. xxxxxx
gld u have a few days off to relax hon, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
the metal taste..... only time i have had that is when preg fx x xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jess hope all goes well for u at docs sweetie, try to keep in mind , that of all preg that have early bleeding, its 50/50. 50% of babies go on to be born with no trouble xxxxxx
u can be in the good half too sweetie, xxxxxxx thank god doc is taken care of u xxxxxxxx

bethany soz dh is away but yey for not cooking and relaxing :) :) xxxxxxxx

angel and tash and horse fx for this tww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy, dec 5th seems like ages to u now but heres hoping it goes fast for u xxxxxxx :hugs:

bethany i do believe things r fated. i hated at the time but i think i was meant to wait 3 months to try ( the whole liver thingy stoppin me), it gave me time to heal and be more ready to try again xxxxxxxx its bad things that strengthen us and make me reach for angels and god, so maybe thats why....... i think we r all strong enough now and need good things as a reward xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen honey hope ur holding up ok, xxxxxxx
hope work isnt too hard on u xxxxxxx
hope ur not too stressed out xxxxxxxxxx
big huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

horsey fx for good blood tests results for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

how are u n bump :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

good babe thanks, xxxx
felt a light flutter again a min ago, its supposed to not be felt till 16 weeks but i think it is bub :)


----------



## lilesMom

when u gonna start testing babe, xxxxxxx
fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxx
would be an unreal xmas pressie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww flutters :) SO happy for you :D

I dont think im gonna bother testing, only just had a temp rise but knowing my luck it will go back down tomorrow again, which will mean ff wont pick up ovulation :(

Oh i know would be an unreal christmas pressie

And when i do get pg im not telling my cousin, i will let her carry on with her horrible comments and just sit an smile and think no youre wrong because i have a lovely healthy LO in my belly who has two loving parents and a home and a wonderful life in front of it xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

No not started, because long story... the classes cost about 400 pound up front to start and then 70 for my exams after.. but i had a 300 pound fine come through a few weeks ago that i have to pay out of this months pay check, which is my last pay check before christmas so i cant even afford to do christmas let alone courses :( so im pretty much stuck :(

House is cleaner now... well not psotless but its okay lol !

How are u ames xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash! Doing ok... its Tuesday :( I want it to be Friday already! DH and I are going to California this weekend to see my parents so Im looking forward to that! Just a quick trip though, flying out Friday night after work and coming back Sunday night but Ill take any time I can get with them :)

How is everyone doing this morning? 


xoxooxo


----------



## mommylov

Oh Angel, I forgot to answer you yesterday regarding colleguezilla.... she is the least of my worries right now so I havent really been paying any mind to her heheh. With everything going on with my bf's *cough* husband (I HATE calling him that) Im just not even 100%. I told colleguezilla about it and she had a friend that does property rentals so she was able to run a quick check on him to confirm some stuff and she said "This guy is not a good gy". I want to cry because I was just on the phone with her last night when she went to take him to the airport and she said she was crying. She was just so sad that he was gone so I know she really loves him. Ugh, I want to kill this guy because I know this is going to break her heart and she has already had so much heartache. Still waiting on my hubby's friend to get back to us to confirm his millitary background. DH said once he gets the word, then he wants to tell her. He normally doesnt like to get involved in things like this but he said this is pretty serious. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

i hope so angel... my cousin has sent me a picture of a scan of her baby today....... bearing in mind i havent spoken to her since saturday.... BEARING IN MIND that my baby didnt have a heartbeat on my last scan.. she has just sent me a picture saying * I know youcant see the baby really but you can see its heartbeat* 

:||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

For sure Angel! When I told my mom about the 2nd mc she was so sad and wanted dh and I to come see them asap so we were going to book for that weekend and then prices for flights went up to over $1000... we were like um not worth it for just a weekend so we booked it for this weekend at $400 which was much better :) She hasnt see us since Juky when they came out here when we first moved into our house and I was preggers then. So Ive had 2 mcs since then and mom time just sounds wonderful :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

:'( Why are people so cruel to me, im trying my damned hardset to get over this and i can't what the hell is wrong with me :shrug::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> On a lighter note Amy, tomorrow is your appointment, right? Will DH be going with you?
> 
> Edit: After hitting reply, I quickly realized this may not be a lighter note, but my intentions were meant to point in the direction of answers are coming to you via your new Dr.

hehe I know what you mean :winkwink: No my appt isnt until the 5th so next wed... so far away :cry:

Natasha..... WTH?!?!?!??! Someone needs to set this girl straight :trouble: TRY and not let her get under your skin hun :ignore:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:/


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

But i dont see her often and i thought she got the message on Saturday, and texting me about seeing a heartbeat :S As soon as she said it i literally relived the whole experience of my last scan, down to the fact that the scan nurse actually held onto my arm and said i am so sorry.. And then my whole world came down in the matter of seconds, does she realise what this is doing to me? Ive just text her and told her to fuck off, i didnt mean to but how else can i put it? Ive tried being nice i tried being short sharp , direct is the key...

And to top it all off i think im having annov cycle, i mean i put in fake temps for a few days and it shows ov on sunday, so now its gonna be a hella long cycle and AF wont be here until about 10th december, so im constantly waiting and shes just there like oh yeah look at my pride and joy that has a heartbeat... Fucking bitch... Sorry for language...

AND i have SINCE used my amazing expert TTC information to figure out that the baby she is carrying cant be the married mans baby....xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Sorry AMes i feel so selfih, hope your doctors apppointmen goes well :D xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

i know.. i actually feel like i can't do this anymore :( you girls will understand me when i say this, but i dont think anybody (obv apart from u guys ) actually understands how hurt i am anyway, with the whole mmc and ttc journey, let alone how mad i am with the whole cousin situation, and its got me on edge, i snap at everybody for the silliest little things, even dh said i needed to calm my ass down ...

This christmas is going to be one of the worst christmasses ever..... 

Yeah the married man cant be baby daddy.. so who else was she sleeping with , my my she really was desperate to have a baby first wasnt she :| xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah ive tried everything angel, keep playing about with it as i did have loads of ewcm about the cross hairs time, but i just dont feel like i od if that make sense, the only other indication i have that i have already o'd is that...

my cervix has gone to high firm and closed... which i imagine means o has happened? And im quite dry down there, a bit creamy but that could be the BD ew lol...

And also, i am always constipated the week of ovulation, and i have been constipated for about two weeks and it "loosened up" yesterday and i am no longer constipated, so im hoping for one of two things, im hoping i have o already so that af turns up before christmas, or im hoping that i havent o but af will still come soonish xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash, youre not being selfish at all babe! THis is a tough time for you and I really wish I could shake this chick for you. I mean, she is an ice princess... no heart.

Angel, it DOES feel like forever but Im hoping this weekend makes things fly by too!


----------



## TTCSecrets

You know how i text her saying fuck off, well the bloody text didnt deliver did it :/ And she has sent me a message saying... The scan went well i am so pleased! She said that everything looks good and fine.. I also asked if i was at risk of miscarriage because my cousin lost hers and the doctor said that 1 in 5 pregnancies end in miscarriage and that just because my cousin lost one, doesnt mean i will, you must have been the 1 in 5.........


YOu do realise as soon as she has had this baby im gonna beat the shit out of her dont you? xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And she put how are you at the end.. SO i just sent back saying, Look im really struggling with this all and ive even had to take today and tomorrow off work because i cant deal with it sammie...

And she has just text back saying Oh babes you will be okay! Its ging to be really hard for you watching me with my belly growing i know it is. We will have to have a cup of tea and a catch up soon, I didnt want to tell you to be honest cos i felt really bad about everything. We can have a catch up soon, love you...

Fuck it


----------



## TTCSecrets

i actually feel like i want to lock the door, turn my phone off, and just ignore the world til im pregnant, how awful is that, i shouldnt have to feel like htat, i htought i was slowly coming to terms with the mmc and just getting to grips with ttc number 2, and now i feel like im right back in that ultrasound office being told my baby had died xxx


----------



## mommylov

She is such a worm! I wouldve resent the "F*** off!" text and made sure it went through!


----------



## mommylov

All this stress isnt good for you ttc... you really need to tell her that you cant talk to her and dont want to be in communication for a while or ever! Shooo ice princess and leave our tash alone!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im in utter despair :/ xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

My heart really does ache for you... I cant say it enough but Im sending lots and lots of love and hugs to you. I just want to come and pick you up and have a girls day!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, its time like this i really wish you girls were in the uk or vice versa, so i could just ring you and say girls, im really struggling can you please come round for a cuddle and a chat :( I know it sounds realy daft, but you guys have to come to be the truest friends that i have.. And it just sucks that i cant invite you all round for a cuppa tea and a cuddle :( Especially when we need it... 

I want my baby..now...Im not prepared to wait anymore girls lol im really not, im not using this like a competition with my cousin, but this is unjustice, thats the word... xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks angel, i mean i have told chris that im sorry if im sharp, and he is really calm and patient so he does take it in, and he will leave me to it, he takes my comments and smiles at me and says, i still love you bunny... So i think he knows im sorry, but i just dont wanna argue with him, ive got that stressed i actually have a pain in the right side ovary area.. I believe stress can cause pains..

Was just looking into fertility acupuncture. looks itneresting, dont like needles though lol xx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Seriously Natasha...this is going to impact your relationship with your OH. It's in our nature to lash out at the one's we love and he is in your crosshairs. Sever your relationship with your cousin and focus on all of the positives you and your OH have. Sending peaceful thoughts your way...this is NOT how you were supposed to be spending your day off!

I TOTALLY agree :hugs::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

hahah angel!!! Thats so funny!!!

Chris woke me up this morning by sticking my thermometer in my mouth :| Lol! I just gave him such a disaproving face and he looked and smiled and said ... " Bunny, if i didnt wake you up to take you temperature you would have been more mad than me waking you up to take your temperature" So i was like this is true hah!! 

But i woke up star fishing on the bed so god knows how he slept comfortably last night lol! He always puts me first bless him xxx


----------



## mommylov

hahahah Angel thats hillarious! I would totally skype with you girls! :)

I was bad and when I started mc this time, I have had a cup of soda here and there :oops: I dont have anything when ttc though


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> hahah angel!!! Thats so funny!!!
> 
> Chris woke me up this morning by sticking my thermometer in my mouth :| Lol! I just gave him such a disaproving face and he looked and smiled and said ... " Bunny, if i didnt wake you up to take you temperature you would have been more mad than me waking you up to take your temperature" So i was like this is true hah!!
> 
> But i woke up star fishing on the bed so god knows how he slept comfortably last night lol! He always puts me first bless him xxx

awww he sounds like a doll :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I drink about 20 cups of tea a day :| Should i stop ? Could that be why im not conceiving? 

I know as soon as i conceived with first pg, i went off tea straight away, even the smell made me sick xxxx


----------



## mommylov

I tend to stay away from it when ttc.. actually I stop before ttc and concieved right away both times. My dr tells me that it isnt good to consume it while ttc. So I have had a cup of soda here and there since my recent mc but in about a week or so, Im stopping again. By that time, I should be a month away before I cycle and ttc but again totally up to you. I always say that back in the day, people smoked and did all sorts of things and had healthy babies but knowing what we know now makes up better equiped. :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

thats true ames..

I just dont know what else i can do to hurry this along.. Are u waiting for first AF Ames? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I know, my mom too! She ate pretty much what she wanted. Its funny now with all that she knows and when I got pregnant the sencond time she was telling me "Dont eat pineapples or papaya or this or that" Im like um did you do all this when you were preggers? I def think cutting out the caffeine will help though! :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> It amazes me how ANY of us were born...My mother had a few cocktails, drank her Pepsi and was exposed to my Dad's second hand smoke, yet she managed to have 4 healthy children! Here I am TTC and my specialist has me avoiding caffeine, alcohol (aside from the occasional glass of wine) and nearly has me on a gluten free diet! Tash, I don't know if there are clinical studies that show fertility is directly impacted by caffeine, but many books about TTC (and my Dr) say to cut it out. You shouldn't consume more than 80mg of caffeine a day (about 1 cup). Can you switch to decaf?
> 
> Confession: The day AF comes I will allow myself a cup of coffee and I'll have more than a glass of :wine: Everyone needs a cheat day and I figure that is the safest! (I hope!)

Af is not coming for you but thats just what I did lol. When I was almost done misscarrying I had some wine and it was wonderful to say hello to an old friend :haha:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel i tried decaf and it tasted like fairy liquid :( I dont know, i feel really emotional today, ive just told oh about my cousins texts today cos hes just come back from work and not happy to say the least :( Says im too nice to people :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Yes! 

Dear :witch:,

I know we have had our differences in the past. One minute we are wishing you away and the next we are anxiously awaiting your arrival. Please know that although our relationship is a love/hate one, no one can replace you. Please listen to all of our prayers and if you have a heart... you will make all of these wishes come true. 

Regards,
Amy & Gang

:thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS If you don't show within a proper time frame for Amy and show at all for the rest of us we'll sick Team Emoticon on you! :grr: :bodyb: :trouble: :gun: :pop: :devil:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Had a nice bath.. Dont really feel much better...

I text my mum to say that i dont know what to do, and she has given me advice i had heard already, but it seems to be different when my mum tells me, she said everything will be okay... Although i still cant see light at the end of this tunnel xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yes angel !! I agre, AF needs to turn up for me and Ames, before christmas so we can get christmas buns in the oven xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

xoxo4angel said:


> Glad your Mom made you feel better Tash!
> 
> Amy ~ Did I read you got a Dyson too? If so, do you love it? I heart my Dyson! My chihuahua runs now b/c I go vacuum insane and will vacuum all 2lbs of her! :haha:

Yeah i feel slightly better.. I just want my LO now :( Im getting impatient, and stressed, which in time is also going to stop me TTC, so even though its not a competition in my eyes, in my cousins eyes, she has won xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Hey girls! Im so sorry.for.where everyones at. I keep praying for bfps for all of u before christmas or end of jan at latest. I just feel all ur heartaches and fears. I feel positive ull all be amazing parents soon with healthy babies. Im so glad amy and angel have urdrs! Natasha angel is right u must erase her from ur life. Im so sorry ur going thru this. Bethany i love ur pma! I hope ur doing okay without dh with u. Keep looking at the positives and give extra cuddles to.kitty!! :dust: too all of u. I really want great things for everyone here. :hugs:

Angel sounds like u have a very good chance this cycle. Fxd for u.

Laura so glad ur feeling better. I am still sick and taking zofran once in a while to keep liquids down. Ignoring my headaches as much as i can. But thats fine i just want Lo ok. Did u hear back from work? Sorry if i.missed this but i cant recall if u heard back for pt yet. How u feeling today?

Jess thinking of u today. :hugs: im so sorry u are dealing with this but praying all is okay. Did ur doctor check.ur cervix to see if its incompetent?? Only thinking becuase u lost at 19wks naturally. They can check at any time. I hope ur okay sweety :hugs: keep u posted. We love u and are here for u.


----------



## jen435

Angel enjoy getting urvtree and decorating!! 

N


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha you and your bloody dyson angel muahahha!!!!!

I know... Im just so fed up xxx


----------



## jen435

jen435 said:


> Angel enjoy getting urvtree and decorating!!
> 
> Amy im so sorry about ur bff dh :( ur doing the right thing and i hope when u tell her she sees that. :hugs: so glad hcg is 0 and u can now get thevcare u need <3
> 
> Natasha hope ull be okay sweety <3 christmas isnt about the gifts ur gifts are ur husband and true family. Enjoy the little things u have. My dh n i wont have much for gifts if anything this yr but if he gets me handsoap new pj and socks ill be in my glory. Its cheap stuff but thoughtful. I can think of alot of things i actaully need as my shoes have holes in them and i.wear em to work.and everywhere and i need a coat n pants i can button but ill be thtilled knowing i have family. So enjoy the little things and think of all the blessings u have in ur life. Ur husband ur soon to be fur babies and ur new house<3 also a job u hate but supports u and will give u time when u have ur baby. Sweety u have so much dont let her ruin ur spirit ur better then her and will be a mommy one day<3 u will see!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks guys... Its just so hard, very very hard, hopefully once ive had tomorrow off and i go back to work i can try and keep myself busy, might start doing over time for a few weeks to get a bit of extra pay in and also keep me occupied.

OH is trying his best to make me smile bless him, he said he is going to seduce me apparently lol he does make me laugh, i even said to him, well i dont think im ovulating so u dont have to if u dont want to, he was like OH NO i want to lol!

So hes making me dinner in a minute , and my gramma rang me for over an hour earlier and she is also a great person for advice... Bless her

I just need to keep myself busy i think, and hope that i catch soon, id love to find out before christmas, id never ask for anything ever again!

But its seeming doubtful as if ive not od yet then af wont turn up for another few weeks, emaning ill probably be oing around christmas and wont even get a whiff of a bd until next year :(

Hope youre all okay xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen, my boss wasnt in til today, well she was meant to be in today, i rang and she took an extra day off, so now i have to ring again tomor and hope she is there then :)at this satge im htinking i dont really care either way, there r pros and cons to both goin back and staying out, il just trust that the right one will happen for me :) xxxxxxx
glad zofran makes u feel a bit better chick, hope the ms leaves u soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash fx for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxx
seriously banish ur cousin form ur life, the girls r right, just text her nad say u would appreciate some space for a while cos u cant deal with her problems on top of urs, xxxxx
have fun with Dh, :) hurray for seduction :) hee hee , whats he making for dinner


----------



## lilesMom

angel u and ur dyson need to get a room ha ha. :) i think ur in love :) xxx hee hee

amy., soo glad ur gonna see ur parents, that is great and just what u need xxxx

bethany hope kitty is keeping u company xxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope alls well xxxxxxxx

horsey fx for good bloods results xxxx

hi to all. 
and :dust: to all, xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, 4 months?! He can&#8217;t take you with him? Will you use his sperm that is stored? :hugs:
TOO FUNNY that your DH thought you slept with pee sticks hehe!
I drink tons of soda when AF comes round here :D
I have a wii that my first husband got me but I never use it either. Kind of afraid to pull it out and possibly see the mii of the devil :blush:
Have fun tree shopping!

Natasha, isn&#8217;t it amazing how we can sometimes see other things at play? I kind of figure that me being pregnant would have been factored into my husband&#8217;s job promotion and things like that so&#8230;maybe things are falling into place where they were supposed to.
Tell that cousin of yours that she is a twat and that you don&#8217;t want to hear about her baby or see scan pictures! :hugs: nothing is wromg with YOU. Something is wrong with HER. You need to cut her out of her life because this pregnancy will eat at you.
Confession: my niece got pregnant and the baby daddy was in jail serving time for sex with a minor when she found out. She was going to give up her baby and kept him instead. She had no job, no education, and she didn&#8217;t even have her license (she is 20). I just had to tell her that I love her and I love her son but I don&#8217;t want to hear about him. I don&#8217;t want her texting pictures of him. I don&#8217;t want any mention of anything baby-related because&#8230;it will consume you. You just have to cut this girl off Tash.
And I would love love LOVE to be in the UK with you :hugs:
As for acupuncture, bet you don&#8217;t even notice the needles :D

Laura, I do think good things will come for us all but in different packages than we expected :D

Amy, how exciting to be with your family! And flying is such fun! 
I am so sad for your sweet friend :cry:
You show AF who is boss!

Jen, hi honey! How are you feeling? :flower:

Laura, hi honey! *waves merrily*

Jessica, eagerly waiting for updates :hugs:

Horsey, HI smexypants!

AFM: DH called and said he was returning home but just for tonight. He needed to do something at the Houston lab apparently. I have missed him a ton of course but I am seriously annoyed&#8230;I now have to dress and cook. Gah lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wacko:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Isn't she lovely? :hehe: I think I've lost my mind...maybe so do need a distraction!

*drool*


----------



## horseypants

i didnt like the blood test results : ( 4.4 progesterone, meaning it is unlikely i ovualted. now im thinking this wasnt really a real af. and by the way im still spotting. and so of course i'm having a mini panic attack over the d&c i had in may. since then things have gone from bad to worse. i thought i'd be pg within 6 months again :( it's been 9 months. 6 days till the due date for number 2. waaa.

thanks for long term relationship barbie :)
haha, storked called me smexy

at least there is still joy in my life

oh and tomorrow FINALLY doc's appointment


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> i didnt like the blood test results : ( 4.4 progesterone, meaning it is unlikely i ovualted. now im thinking this wasnt really a real af. and by the way im still spotting. and so of course i'm having a mini panic attack over the d&c i had in may. since then things have gone from bad to worse. i thought i'd be pg within 6 months again :( it's been 9 months. 6 days till the due date for number 2. waaa.
> 
> thanks for long term relationship barbie :)

:hugs: what is next horsey? We are all here to support you. Good things will come for you. I believe it!

And I have become long term relationship Barbie. My uptight butt will now urinate in front of DH *cringe*


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany ~ At least it was Barbie and not Ken sitting on the toilet...ewww! :haha:

I won't have it :haha:


----------



## horseypants

thanks guys, this sucks. i wish the youtube had a bunch of couples doing their bathroom business in front of eachother even though that is a whole new level of disgusting and creepy. i mean more like when he;s telling you hurry u cause he has to do something in there too and you're like NOOOO GOO AWAY, you are making it take longer


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> PS If you don't show within a proper time frame for Amy and show at all for the rest of us we'll sick Team Emoticon on you! :grr: :bodyb: :trouble: :gun: :pop: :devil:




xoxo4angel said:


> Glad your Mom made you feel better Tash!
> 
> Amy ~ Did I read you got a Dyson too? If so, do you love it? I heart my Dyson! My chihuahua runs now b/c I go vacuum insane and will vacuum all 2lbs of her! :haha:


:rofl:

I did!!! And I looooooooove ittttttttttttttttttt *Singing* Your fridge looks just like mine and is in the same kind of a spot in my kitchen. Our Dysons are brothers from different mothers! HA!

My babies run everytime I pull it out and Im like Im sorry mommy is obsessed! :blush:

Thanks for the well wishes everyone... hoping AF comes soon and we can get testing under way and maybe be preggers by the end of Jan. Feb was my due date for #1 :cry:

Horsey, Im so sorry doll. FX for tomorrows appt and please let us know how it goes!

Jess, didnt you have your appt today? :hugs:

Jen, Im sorry you are still not feeling well babe... big hugs to you!

Bethany, :rofl: re having to shower. That made me cry it was so funny! lol

Wishing EVERYONE well always!!!!



you know.... now I feel like going home to my Dyson! :dance:


----------



## mommylov

hahah I do that to DH... he's like we have three bathrooms use one of those! Im like They are all the way upstairs. Or when he is about to go in the bathroom I ninja him and jump front of him and go in :blush::haha::loo: Im pretty sure he hates me during those moments :flower:

I told dh just now that I just realized something... I can take baths now!!!! Woo hoo! Dyson+bath= happy wifey!


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> thanks guys, this sucks. i wish the youtube had a bunch of couples doing their bathroom business in front of eachother even though that is a whole new level of disgusting and creepy. i mean more like when he;s telling you hurry u cause he has to do something in there too and you're like NOOOO GOO AWAY, you are making it take longer

And bathrooms totally echo so you both usually know what the other is up to if you are outside the door :haha:
Though really, I take any time my hubby shuts the door to mean that he is going to be febreezing the place up afterwards


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi everybody. I haven't gone to my docs appointment yet. But I am crying as I write this because I didn't know that I have a 50/50 chance to miscarry. I know you were trying to help Laura, but I have never been told this and now I feel doomed. I am so scared to death to go to my appointment because I am sure I am going to get bad news. I didn't know my chances were so low. I don't think I can handle any of this pressure anymore, to think that there will always be a 50% chance to lose the baby after I already lost one? Pregnancy shouldn't be about this, and if I lose this one, I think I am done having children. Pregnancy should be a joy and it hasn't been for me. All I want is a healthy 9 months, and every pregnancy I have had has been filled with complications. So sorry to sound so self absorbed, but I am sleep deprived (my 6 year old's mental problems have gotten very bad lately, she is manic and doesn't want to sleep), and so worried about the baby, especially because I already saw a heartbeat and to think there might not be one when I go to my appointment in a couple of hours.


----------



## Storked

Amy, my baby is still afraid of my vacuum too! The only thing he will still hiss at hehe!
Sorry the due date is coming up. Been there :hugs: and it is hard. Love you.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi everybody. I haven't gone to my docs appointment yet. But I am crying as I write this because I didn't know that I have a 50/50 chance to miscarry. I know you were trying to help Laura, but I have never been told this and now I feel doomed. I am so scared to death to go to my appointment because I am sure I am going to get bad news. I didn't know my chances were so low. I don't think I can handle any of this pressure anymore, to think that there will always be a 50% chance to lose the baby after I already lost one? Pregnancy shouldn't be about this, and if I lose this one, I think I am done having children. Pregnancy should be a joy and it hasn't been for me. All I want is a healthy 9 months, and every pregnancy I have had has been filled with complications. So sorry to sound so self absorbed, but I am sleep deprived (my 6 year old's mental problems have gotten very bad lately, she is manic and doesn't want to sleep), and so worried about the baby, especially because I already saw a heartbeat and to think there might not be one when I go to my appointment in a couple of hours.

I have so much hope for you and your baby Jessica. So much :hugs: <3


----------



## horseypants

don't worry love! aaronswoman79, it will be ok. i have my fingers crossed for good news for you. sounds like the prego hormones are raging and that is a good thing xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I haven't gone to my docs appointment yet. But I am crying as I write this because I didn't know that I have a 50/50 chance to miscarry. I know you were trying to help Laura, but I have never been told this and now I feel doomed. I am so scared to death to go to my appointment because I am sure I am going to get bad news. I didn't know my chances were so low. I don't think I can handle any of this pressure anymore, to think that there will always be a 50% chance to lose the baby after I already lost one? Pregnancy shouldn't be about this, and if I lose this one, I think I am done having children. Pregnancy should be a joy and it hasn't been for me. All I want is a healthy 9 months, and every pregnancy I have had has been filled with complications. So sorry to sound so self absorbed, but I am sleep deprived (my 6 year old's mental problems have gotten very bad lately, she is manic and doesn't want to sleep), and so worried about the baby, especially because I already saw a heartbeat and to think there might not be one when I go to my appointment in a couple of hours.
> 
> I have so much hope for you and your baby Jessica. So much :hugs: <3Click to expand...

Thank you so much Bethany. Love you and thank you! That is what I need to feel, more hope.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody. I haven't gone to my docs appointment yet. But I am crying as I write this because I didn't know that I have a 50/50 chance to miscarry. I know you were trying to help Laura, but I have never been told this and now I feel doomed. I am so scared to death to go to my appointment because I am sure I am going to get bad news. I didn't know my chances were so low. I don't think I can handle any of this pressure anymore, to think that there will always be a 50% chance to lose the baby after I already lost one? Pregnancy shouldn't be about this, and if I lose this one, I think I am done having children. Pregnancy should be a joy and it hasn't been for me. All I want is a healthy 9 months, and every pregnancy I have had has been filled with complications. So sorry to sound so self absorbed, but I am sleep deprived (my 6 year old's mental problems have gotten very bad lately, she is manic and doesn't want to sleep), and so worried about the baby, especially because I already saw a heartbeat and to think there might not be one when I go to my appointment in a couple of hours.
> 
> I have so much hope for you and your baby Jessica. So much :hugs: <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much Bethany. Love you and thank you! That is what I need to feel, more hope.Click to expand...

If I could physically hold it and hand it on over to you, I totally would in a heartbeat. I love you so much :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> don't worry love! aaronswoman79, it will be ok. i have my fingers crossed for good news for you. sounds like the prego hormones are raging and that is a good thing xoxoxoxoxoxoxoox

Thank you so much horsey! Its so hard. I don't want to sound ungrateful, but I just don't understand why I can't have a pregnancy complication free. The bleeding always scared the hell out of me. Thanks for have your fx for me. I too have my fx that your hormone levels will straighten out and you too will soon get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jess that was meant to reassure not scare.
when i was bleeding i thought i was def doomed , iw as glad to hear that loads of women have bleeding and things r fine, fx for u, xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi to all, horsey i am sorry ur blood tests werent as u hoped, fx for good news soon xxxx

angel ur dyson is real pretty , i understand now ha ha xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I have a mini set of angel cards at my desk and just pulled one and this is what I pulled:

Relaxation : Take time to unwind and nuture yourself...pause..enoy a vacation from stressful thoughts...rest... let go of tension and melt into serenity

Interesting ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:xmas13: You girls crack me up! Bethany...you said bathrooms echoing! Not easy to disguise whats going on in there! Oh and Amy we need play dates for our Dysons! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

heheh Bethany! I too am scared when I start hearing dh spray.. IS tay clear of that area of the house! Pee eewww!

Jess, Im really hopefully that things are going to be ok with you hun. I think Laura was trying to say that there is still much hope. Bledding can be a natural part of pregnancy... scary but natural. With everything that is going on with you and your daughter, Im sure it just feels like the walls are coming in. Take a moment and take a deep breath in. I do this all the time when I start to feel overwhelmed. Staying as calm as possible is much easier said than done but we are here for you and here to help! love you!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i stil wont go with Oh in d bathroom, i have to shoo him out first :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> :xmas13: You girls crack me up! Bethany...you said bathrooms echoing! Not easy to disguise whats going on in there! Oh and Amy we need play dates for our Dysons! :haha:

Im going to go home and take a pic of my little Dy in the same spot in my kitchen... TWINNING!!!! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jess...don't fret. We all have faith that everything is just fine with your LO. Comfy thoughts being sent your way. And sorry your DD is having a manic episode...fx it levels out soon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> :xmas13: You girls crack me up! Bethany...you said bathrooms echoing! Not easy to disguise whats going on in there! Oh and Amy we need play dates for our Dysons! :haha:
> 
> Im going to go home and take a pic of my little Dy in the same spot in my kitchen... TWINNING!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

See...some people have pics of their LOs, some of us our vacuums! :haha: And our twin fridges! (I had just finished vacuuming, I should have "staged" her out in the lawn! Hehehe!)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> heheh Bethany! I too am scared when I start hearing dh spray.. IS tay clear of that area of the house! Pee eewww!
> 
> Jess, Im really hopefully that things are going to be ok with you hun. I think Laura was trying to say that there is still much hope. Bledding can be a natural part of pregnancy... scary but natural. With everything that is going on with you and your daughter, Im sure it just feels like the walls are coming in. Take a moment and take a deep breath in. I do this all the time when I start to feel overwhelmed. Staying as calm as possible is much easier said than done but we are here for you and here to help! love you!!!!

Thanks hon I really appreciate that. Because it is a highly sensitive time for me. I am already scared to death. So hearing 50/50 of course scared the hell out of me. I already don't have much hope for the pregnancy. I am expecting bad news. You see how negative my posts have been. I am trying not to be negative or focus on what chance of miscarriage I have. But I think anybody in my case would be scared by the prospect of 50/50, whether a doctor tell you or a friend. So in that case, I think it was natural for me to get scared. I haven't cried this whole time until today, I have been keeping everything in. I am just in so much mental pain right now. I feel like everything is falling apart from my family to my daughter who is mentally ill. I feel like a burden to everybody, especially because I am on bed rest.


----------



## mommylov

Lol!:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Speaking of fridge...Bethany, or who else may know, can I freeze a loaf of bread? If so, once it is defrosted, how long is it good for?


----------



## mommylov

You can, my mom use to do it all the time and I think we used it up within 5-7 days :)

I freeze just about everything... Tortillas...anything


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Speaking of fridge...Bethany, or who else may know, can I freeze a loaf of bread? If so, once it is defrosted, how long is it good for?

yeah u can hon but once it defrosts it isnt great as bread, its more suitable for toast :) i put it in s/w bags with 4 slices per bag and then just take out a bag when i need it and toast it, u can freeze the whole thing but when it comes out of freezer u usually need to defrost the whole thing cos if u try and pull off slices of bread they can break :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, Amy, and Angel&#8230;DH worked really hard for me to have the courage to pee in front of him. I never did that in my first marriage lol! But the other business is private for us both hehe. My mom used to muscle her way in when my dad was dumping and&#8230;why would you want to smell somebody&#8217;s shame?!

Jessica, don&#8217;t apologize. Assuming the worst is just your way of protecting yourself. :hugs: we all have hope for you and your baby honey. 

Angel, you can freeze bread! That is what my mom always did and it never seemed to last a shorter time period when defrosted, just the usualy for bread :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks ladies!

Edit: Using my phone and it is updating new post slowly. Anyway, to defrost it, if I don't want to use it as toast, do I just leave it on the counter to defrost?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Laura, Amy, and AngelDH worked really hard for me to have the courage to pee in front of him. I never did that in my first marriage lol! But the other business is private for us both hehe. My mom used to muscle her way in when my dad was dumping andwhy would you want to smell somebodys shame?!
> 
> Jessica, dont apologize. Assuming the worst is just your way of protecting yourself. :hugs: we all have hope for you and your baby honey.
> 
> Angel, you can freeze bread! That is what my mom always did and it never seemed to last a shorter time period when defrosted, just the usualy for bread :D

I love you so much!! Wish I could go to Texas and give you a hug!:hugs: Love all of you. Why does life have to be so hard at times? :( . Even if things don't work out for me. I will go back on what I previously said. I still want to have another baby, no matter what happens. I just want to get to the bottom of why my uterus seems to bleed easily. The lady who did the d&c said my uterus is healthy but who knows. I will keep you all update later on, and then I do have to go back to strict bed rest.


----------



## lilesMom

angel yeah just leave it on the counter, i always think the bread goes a little soggy r something though :) maybe thats just me being paranoid :) 

jess best of luck hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed, xx
:dust: to all x


----------



## mommylov

<3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommylov

Darn it why does it always post my pics sideways ... Oye


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll be waiting to see how things go for you Jess!

Afm~ it started raining, so no Christmas tree today :brat:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> heheh Bethany! I too am scared when I start hearing dh spray.. IS tay clear of that area of the house! Pee eewww!
> 
> Jess, Im really hopefully that things are going to be ok with you hun. I think Laura was trying to say that there is still much hope. Bledding can be a natural part of pregnancy... scary but natural. With everything that is going on with you and your daughter, Im sure it just feels like the walls are coming in. Take a moment and take a deep breath in. I do this all the time when I start to feel overwhelmed. Staying as calm as possible is much easier said than done but we are here for you and here to help! love you!!!!
> 
> Thanks hon I really appreciate that. Because it is a highly sensitive time for me. I am already scared to death. So hearing 50/50 of course scared the hell out of me. I already don't have much hope for the pregnancy. I am expecting bad news. You see how negative my posts have been. I am trying not to be negative or focus on what chance of miscarriage I have. But I think anybody in my case would be scared by the prospect of 50/50, whether a doctor tell you or a friend. So in that case, I think it was natural for me to get scared. I haven't cried this whole time until today, I have been keeping everything in. I am just in so much mental pain right now. I feel like everything is falling apart from my family to my daughter who is mentally ill. I feel like a burden to everybody, especially because I am on bed rest.Click to expand...

You are not a burden at all doll! We love you loads and want to make sure you are ok and are here for you anytime! Xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I'll be waiting to see how things go for you Jess!
> 
> Afm~ it started raining, so no Christmas tree today :brat:

Awwww man!! :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

AMy yeah we always freeze bread, we just take it out half hour before we want to use it as normal bread, if we using as toast i take it out and leave it for like 5 minutes.

I have frozen bread and used it two months later, just made sure i only take out what im going to use.. I always do it!


Jess i truly truly hope that everything turns out okay <3 Sending lots of love and cuddles you just got to keep strong!! Prayers for u bab xxxxx

Angel i feel left out ................ I dont even HAVE a hoover never mind a Dyson :( Im doing the old school sweep and mop at the moment lol!! 

Bethany hope youre okay and you get a BFP soon.... Im just going to focus each day as it comes, my sister came round, she said it was because she was bored, but you could tell it was because she was worried about me... At one point i said how long are u staying for do u want dinner? And she said , ill stay as long as u want me to.. So basically she said she was staying until she was positive i was in a better mood...She is the only person in the world who can make me smile and laugh when i feel like frowning and crying :) Shes my best friend in the world she really is... So i feel better now :) THanks girls xxx

Jess forgot to say make sure u let us know how its gone!

Horsey how are u doing chick?

All of u u all okay? xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy, I love it and holy mackerel we may have the same kitchens!


----------



## mommylov

I know right! I told you! I was looking at your pic thinking *gasp angel us in my house! I have to go home and meet/see her!


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Angel i feel left out ................ I dont even HAVE a hoover never mind a Dyson :( Im doing the old school sweep and mop at the moment lol!!
> xxxx

:rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> I know right! I told you! I was looking at your pic thinking *gasp angel us in my house! I have to go home and meet/see her!

Wow! I showed my DH and he had to take a second look! (I also read the bit Tash said about about "old school sweep and mop" and he burst out laughing!)


----------



## TTCSecrets

hahahhaha angel!!! Its awful! Look girls its christmas, one of u send over your vacuum to me.. I dont think i can cope with the sweep and mop any more lol!! 

Feel like cinderella! WOuld love a hoover just to whip round everywhere every day, it takes ages to sweep n mop :D xxx


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, Amy, and AngelDH worked really hard for me to have the courage to pee in front of him. I never did that in my first marriage lol! But the other business is private for us both hehe. My mom used to muscle her way in when my dad was dumping andwhy would you want to smell somebodys shame?!
> 
> Jessica, dont apologize. Assuming the worst is just your way of protecting yourself. :hugs: we all have hope for you and your baby honey.
> 
> Angel, you can freeze bread! That is what my mom always did and it never seemed to last a shorter time period when defrosted, just the usualy for bread :D
> 
> I love you so much!! Wish I could go to Texas and give you a hug!:hugs: Love all of you. Why does life have to be so hard at times? :( . Even if things don't work out for me. I will go back on what I previously said. I still want to have another baby, no matter what happens. I just want to get to the bottom of why my uterus seems to bleed easily. The lady who did the d&c said my uterus is healthy but who knows. I will keep you all update later on, and then I do have to go back to strict bed rest.Click to expand...

I wish you were in Texas too! And I am so glad that you will not give up on a rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Aw Angel boo to no tree!

Tash, glad that you are feeling a bit better :hugs:

All is well here! Watching season 2 of Boy Meets World hehe


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> hahahhaha angel!!! Its awful! Look girls its christmas, one of u send over your vacuum to me.. I dont think i can cope with the sweep and mop any more lol!!
> 
> Feel like cinderella! WOuld love a hoover just to whip round everywhere every day, it takes ages to sweep n mop :D xxx

Lol :plane:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ Fx your temp goes up!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Laura, Amy, and AngelDH worked really hard for me to have the courage to pee in front of him. I never did that in my first marriage lol! But the other business is private for us both hehe. My mom used to muscle her way in when my dad was dumping andwhy would you want to smell somebodys shame?!
> 
> Jessica, dont apologize. Assuming the worst is just your way of protecting yourself. :hugs: we all have hope for you and your baby honey.
> 
> Angel, you can freeze bread! That is what my mom always did and it never seemed to last a shorter time period when defrosted, just the usualy for bread :D
> 
> I love you so much!! Wish I could go to Texas and give you a hug!:hugs: Love all of you. Why does life have to be so hard at times? :( . Even if things don't work out for me. I will go back on what I previously said. I still want to have another baby, no matter what happens. I just want to get to the bottom of why my uterus seems to bleed easily. The lady who did the d&c said my uterus is healthy but who knows. I will keep you all update later on, and then I do have to go back to strict bed rest.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you were in Texas too! And I am so glad that you will not give up on a rainbow :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay I'm glad too!! We are all having our lo next year I just know it! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

You ladies are the best! So many laughs!!! Thank you sooo sooo much!! <3

Tash sweep n mop is what i do also lol!! im right there with you! FXD for your temp rise!

Jess praying your LO is ok and you can find some comfort today. please keep us posted. my mom had bleeding when she was pregnant with me and i was just fine. did you see my message about having your cervix checked?? <3

Amy praying you have that bfp by than also sweety!<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess?? You back from the Dr yet? Fx and :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Just got back from the doctor. Baby is measuring 7w 1d, right on target. Heartbeat is 144. I have a small hematoma.. again. It is not too close to the baby. The nurse was a cold bitch though. She had the nerve to tell me this.. "It's your bodies fault that you are getting these hematomas" with a smile on her face. She was pretty cold all together. Last time I am seeing her. Jen, thanks for all the positive thoughts, I forgot to mention my cervix, I guess I am going to have to wait until next time. Back to bed rest, thanks for all the positive thoughts. Nurse said once a heartbeat is found chances are great for me, but of course I have to worry about the hematoma, I just hope I bleed it out or reabsorb it. I guess bleeding is not that bad instead of the blood building up and going nowhere. Hopefully the aspirin is helping. I am going to bed now, bed rest time. Love you all.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, so glad that your baby is ok! Take it easy honey :hugs:

Jen, you take it easy too!


----------



## mommylov

Oh thank goodness baby is ok Jess! Get some rest hun!


----------



## lilesMom

yey jess that is great xxxxxxxxxxxxx

im old school too with tash and jen xx
amy i couldnt even see ur vacum , i was too busy being envious of ur fridge, ha ha 
its so big and shiny. mine is boring old normal and white :)

tash glad ur sis made u feel better , more time wih her me thinks xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xx

jen u seem upbeat today, hope things r good for u xxxxxxxxxxx

hi bethany xxxxx
hi horsey xxx
hope all is well. xxxxxxx

lamb and kaylee r ye gone xxx hi anyway xxxxxx

i rang work last fri and my boss was off till tue, i rnag tues , they said she had extra day off and ring back wed aka today, now today they say she is also off today ring back tomro. im meant to be back mon but i still dont know whats goin on. :) they r bold :)
hopefully i find out tomro :)


----------



## mommylov

Just saw another pregnancy announcement on fb :( This lady had her 1st which was a girl in her early 40's and now is pregnant with #2 which is a boy and is due in may. </3


----------



## lilesMom

it wil be u soon sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ur new doc will make it happen for u xxxxxxx
my Sil who lost 3 babies, credits her latest consultant as her angel, she reckons it was all down to her that she was able to have her 2 recent babies. xxxxxxx
focus on the fact that u can get preg fast and u now have ur angel doc nad 2 angel babies to help u xxxxxxx
i know ye may find this weird but i hope its comforting rather than totaly weird. 
i went for Iet healing yest and i saw all our babies around me helping me. they r also there for ye obvoiusly xxxxxxxx they will help u get the Lo u deserve honey xxxxxxx
im not trying to make ye believe what i believe just trying to give comfort xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Just when I think I'm doing better, Im now back to being sad. I thought I could make it through the holidays no problem but now I just don't know :(


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> ur new doc will make it happen for u xxxxxxx
> my Sil who lost 3 babies, credits her latest consultant as her angel, she reckons it was all down to her that she was able to have her 2 recent babies. xxxxxxx
> focus on the fact that u can get preg fast and u now have ur angel doc nad 2 angel babies to help u xxxxxxx
> i know ye may find this weird but i hope its comforting rather than totaly weird.
> i went for Iet healing yest and i saw all our babies around me helping me. they r also there for ye obvoiusly xxxxxxxx they will help u get the Lo u deserve honey xxxxxxx
> im not trying to make ye believe what i believe just trying to give comfort xxxxxxxx

Thanks Laura :hugs: that is so sweet. I guess I'm just having a moment and have to snap out of it :(


----------



## lilesMom

ur allowed have moments sweetie, ur allowed be sad, its still very fresh and u have had a horrible time of it, xxxxxxxxx dont be hard on ur self, its not so easy to snap out of it but dont lose u hope, xxxxxxxxxxxxx big huge hugs. my heart goes out to u hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

r u working today? try and do something nice for urself today, u deserve a treat and to be taken care of xxxxxxx buy urself something u always wanted or go home early from work and have some munchies and snuggle under ur duvet. xxx
u need to allow urself to grieve too or it will bite u in the butt wehn u least expect it . xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxx so sorry u have to go through this babe, wish i could make it all go away for u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

No, I work today. I work mon through fri. Maybe that's what this is, me grieving 2 losses now idk.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i reckon it prob is hon, u were nearly too good there for a while, xxxx
u know urself it happens us in patches, u will have good patches and bad patches and hopefully soon the good patches outnumber the bad xxxxxxx
i give u full permission to bitch slap colleaguezilla if she bothers u today xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

dont feel like u cant talk about it cos u feel u should be ok by now. say whatever u want , even if its mad rant, god knows i have done enough of them on here :) ha ha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

this weekend will be good for u, u need mommy hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
would u take tomor off maybe and give urself a break xxx


----------



## mommylov

Lol! I'm pretty sure she will. Dh was telling me he thinks I am slightly anemic right now because I keep turning on the heat and that isn't like me. I was a bit anemic when I was younger not too bad though but use to have cold hands and feet all the time. Colleguezilla told me she was anemic (of course) and that what I was saying us not a sign of that abd that she turned grey. I just felt like saying "what have you not had or experienced?!?!? Sheesh!!" Can't wait to see her today after this morning's crying session :(


----------



## lilesMom

well now colleaguezilla prob nearly died from her anemia, in all fairness!! (joke) xxx
try telling her u think u ate some rat poison by mistake or that u once fell off a 20 story building and that u only had scrapes :) i bet she fell off a 30 story building :) 
that woman !!!!! how u pt up with her, i dub u saint amy :) xxxxx i would prob have taken her head off by now. xxxx
maybe u could take a tonic with iron in it for awhile, build urself up for amonths time when u r ttc xxxxxxxxxxx hugs honey xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i know i keep ogin on about my Sil but she did get a bit aneamic after her natural mc too, its different to mmc and d and e xxxx iron could be a very good idea, xxx
do ye have pharmaton? docs here recommned it as a very good build u up tonic, it has all vis and minerals but also has like small energy boost as well xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames youre bound to have bad days/moments, lord knows im having a terrible one at the moment.. You will be oka, and youre two angels will be in heaven picking out a new baby for u very soon, i hope your new doctor gets you all the help and support you need and i hope u are well on your way to a new baba :) I really do Ames


Laura how are you doing? 
My mums coming round (first time since i moved in, mum is one of those people who doesnt really show alot of emotion and thinks that because i moved out at 16 she thinks i am doing okay by myself) but my sister told her about al the things my cousin has said as my sister was round last night, and mum has text sayng she wants to come down so i know its because she wants to know exaclty what my cousin has said ... But i know mum is going to kick off about it because she does care, even though she doesnt show it alot i know that she puts me and Lula (my sister) first... And she doesnt want me to be sad. Im kind of glad shes coming round, need my m,um at the moment <3 xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

N ive got that god damn awful metal funny taste in my mouth, even tea tastes horrible again :( Ive just googled it and its on about dental diseases BEcause ive got this awful taste and my gums bled when i brushed my teeth this morning :| I brush my teeth 3/4 times a day and i take care of them :| I dont wanna go to the dentisttttttttttttttt NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## lilesMom

im glad ur mom is calling tash xxxxxxx
hope ye have a lovely natter and u feel much better after xxx
my mom does tell me she loves me since i started sayin it to her first about 12 r so yrs ago, both my mom and dad, they never said it before i started sayin it really cos i think they thought i just knew :) i did know but it is nice to hear it too :) xxxxx
i moved out of home at 17 as well and all my family r taught to stand on their own from an early age but i do know that if i need um they r there. ur mom sounds like mine like that xxx
im in my house that we bought for nearly 3 yrs ( we live 10 mins drive from my parents :) ) but htey have only called about 5 times and only by invite. my mom motto is that we have to be allowed live our own lives but know we have support :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> N ive got that god damn awful metal funny taste in my mouth, even tea tastes horrible again :( Ive just googled it and its on about dental diseases BEcause ive got this awful taste and my gums bled when i brushed my teeth this morning :| I brush my teeth 3/4 times a day and i take care of them :| I dont wanna go to the dentisttttttttttttttt NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

um... thats weird. 
my gums used never bleed when i brushed but they do now im preg xxx
maybe a medicated mouth wash r something? x


----------



## lilesMom

do ye have corsodol? its good for bleedin gums, its just a mouth wash xx


----------



## lilesMom

um actually not sure if u cna use it when ttc, maybe give dentist a ring but they r prob gonna say come in :) i must go for a clean too , been promising myself for a bit :) xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thats so true Laura, our mums sound alike! 

Ive never asked mum for anything since moving out so i think she assumes if i need her ill ask her, which i kind of did in a way, because my sister went home last night and must have told mum she thinks i need her, so shes popping round, id be surprised if she stayed longer than half hour but still at least shes coming :) 

Hope ur okay xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I have Dentol whatever it is, that mothwash, I use that religiously twice a day, so im a bit worried :/ xxx


----------



## lilesMom

my mom is hte same she never stays long but it is still nice :) xxxx
have a lovely chat xxx
im good babe thanks, i feel more healthy in mind and body than i have in a Long long time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx its taken me a long time to feel so normal xxxxxxxxx
its just over 6 months today that i lost lile and its only recently i have been feeling more like myself . xxxx
we wil all get there soon, xxx not sayin i wont have bad days, i know i will but am feeling better. xxx enjoy ur moms visit xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Good im glad that you feeling better! Im hoping i get to that happy place again soon! 
I know what u mean, xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> I have Dentol whatever it is, that mothwash, I use that religiously twice a day, so im a bit worried :/ xxx

could just be brushing technique r anything chick , doesnt have to be serious xxx jen is ur woman for the teeth answers :) 
my gums were swelling up alot and i thought maybe abcess or wisdom teeth again, (had my bottom 2 out but not top, turns out i dont have ones on top :) ) , but turns out my dentist said it was my brushing technique, i only use electric toothbrush now, (used to use both normal and electric) and it doesnt happen half so much :)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Good im glad that you feeling better! Im hoping i get to that happy place again soon!
> I know what u mean, xxxx

u wil honey, we need our bad patches too to work it out of our system xxxxx
we need to get mad and let it out sometimes, otherwise it gets stuck in us , 
we must just aim our anger at the right things if we can, but i have aimed it at the wrong people too, :blush: xxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

G' morning (G' afternoon)! :dust:

Laura ~ I love your angels...thinking about them is quite comforting. About colleaguezilla, "tell her you fell off a 20 story building" <~~~hahahaa! You're right, she prob knows someone who fell from even higher height, if she didn't herself! :haha: Sorry you're having problems reaching your boss...fx she cooperates with the work regimen that is right for you!

Amy ~ Big :hugs: We all have our ups and downs doll...let it out, it's better than keeping it in. As for iron, mine drops too, so I am sure to eat plenty of salads with baby spinach. Strawberries are good for iron too! After my natural mc I found myself craving foods high in iron...guess it was my bodies way to get me to increase my iron intake. 

Tash ~ Yay for crosshairs! We're both 3dpo! Hope your mom makes you feel better, like your sister did! And that darn metal taste has me puzzled...

Horsey ~ Let us know how the Dr's appointment goes today! xoxo

Jess ~ All that worry and the baby is doing well...what great news! Hope bed rest isn't too difficult on you and your family.

Jen ~ Hope work goes well today.

Bethany ~ Fx you and DH had a lovely evening together!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray angel and tash for 3dpo, fx for more bfps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
loadso :dust: being flung at ye form me and bub xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Angel, 4 months?! He cant take you with him? Will you use his sperm that is stored? :hugs:

I cannot go with him :cry: I certainly can go for IUI with DH's :cold: :spermy:, but the chances for conception are MUCH lower that way. I guess any chance is better than none :shrug: I will be at the mercy of my RE and her timing skills. Perhaps I shouldn't say the window closes all the way...there will be a slight opening.


----------



## lilesMom

angel fx its unecessary and u get bfp this time xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Laura. I'm crossing all I have at this point!


----------



## lilesMom

we all need some happy news and could be ur happy news we get soon angel xxxxx
followed by all d girlies soon :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

gotta go on my t/mil before i get too lazy, il be back xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hu guys i came back but every1 is gone :) :)
chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Im here... my company is having majour network issues so I wasnt able to get on my comp to get on here this morning. It just let me on right now but dont know how long it will last.

You girls gave me a good laugh! lol Colleguezilla is at it just as I thought she would be. She just doesnt get it. She was wonderful when I wasnt feeling well and all but I think she is one of those that does things to be able to say she did it if that makes sense. Like taking me home or asking about whats going on with me.. I feel she likes to be in the know or took me home that day because its like she gets a point on her scorecard for doing it. Dont know if that sounds crazy but its really how I feel. Almost like nothing she does is genuine... atleast not with me. She went on and on about the anemia thing this morning and told me the same stuff she told me yesterday. Its bad enough to have to hear her rant once ugh. So then I tried to put on my headphones and since our systems are down, she cant IM me. She sits all of 5-6 ft away from me but what does she do.. she throws a paperclip at me which hits my boob. I take off my headphone and she wanted to bitch about the person that sits next to me.... REALLY?!?!? I told her "You realise you hit my boob with that dont you?" she responded with "I knew I hit you I just didnt know where.. heheh"...FML I wanted to slap her.

I dont really know the girl that announced her pregnancy this morning but it really made me so sad. I have been trying to be strong all morning and fighting back tears which explains why I have no pacience with colleguezilla but grr did she annoy me today. 

Anywho, thank you ladies for your sweet words once again.. you guys always just know what to say to make me smile or give me peace. :hugs: Im sure Ill be ok in time, just gotta make it over this hill.


----------



## lilesMom

sorry hon i was gone off sorting stuff out xxxxx
hope the rest of ur day goes ok and u get to escape her soon xxx
can she not take the hint that u need a bit of space when u put on head phones and ignore her like....... but anyway xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls hope u are all doing okay <3

Yay angel for 3dpo !! Or at least for cross hairs lol! gonna look at your chart now, ive not had any temp spikes though so thinking im out this month already!!

I know ,ive tried eating to make it taste better and it doesnt work, all my food just tastes like shit !!! GRRR im so irritated with it, everything i drink or eat tastes foul!!! 

Feel better now my mums been round i really do!! Thank god, i needed my mum today!! 

How are all u girls? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

just had porridge its my fave at the mo :) ive lit a fire and its making me really sleepy :) wish Oh was home. he never gets home till 11 at nt cos of work. 
its annoying sometimes that he is never around in the eve but he likes his job and htey treat him well so cant complain too much :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> sorry hon i was gone off sorting stuff out xxxxx
> hope the rest of ur day goes ok and u get to escape her soon xxx
> can she not take the hint that u need a bit of space when u put on head phones and ignore her like....... but anyway xxxxx

She doesnt get it at all. Today is just not hte day for me and I cant really deal with much. Just told DH about that pregnancy announcment. I think it just brought out emotions that I havent dealt with yet.


----------



## Storked

Laura, <3 the angel comment.

Amy, I hate pregnancy announcements too. Especially when they announce as soon as they find out :( cry it all out and wallow in all those feelings because fighting them off doesn't keep them away forever :hugs:

Natasha, so glad that your mum is coming over to give you some motherly support. Sometimes we just need our mothers :hugs:

Hey Angel, my DH ate my food and then promptly went to bed while I stayed up all night chasing the cat and watching more Boy Meets World :D
How was your evening?
And yay for even the slightest of openings :hugs: who knows? Maybe you will get knocked up without him having to be there eh? ;) though NOW is preferable of course!

I checked my P Tracker last night and it went from averaging my cycles at 30 to 28 so I probably O'd later than I thought. Thank goodness I had a lot of sex before DH left! I just hope that there was some sperm around for the eggy lol


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/B98894DA-978A-404C-A6B5-CFE51EDDE5C2-9156-000008F1B5261722.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

amy as horrible as u r feeling, it is better to get them out though hon. xxxxxxxxxxx
hoep they work through fast for u xxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: hon. xxxxxxxxxxx
would love to be there so i could call to u after work for some chats and hugs xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

me too Laura and thanks Bethany :(

LOL re the memory stick.. thats pretty funny :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany fx for u xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> me too Laura and thanks Bethany :(
> 
> LOL re the momery stick.. thats pretty funny :)

my thanks is gone so thanks :) xxxxxx


----------



## bluebird

Hi ladies!
Sorry to butt in here, it looks like you have been at it for a while. You know each other so well!! 
Anyway, I have a quick D&C question: how long did it take for your HCG to go down after the surgery? I am 3 weeks out now and the bleeding stopped a few days ago, but I am STILL getting strong positives on my HPTs. ICs of course, money doesn't grow on trees :) and I'm starting to get worried that maybe I have retained tissue or something?? Wondering if I should call the doc.... thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bluebird, welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs: It took me about 4 weeks to get to 0 and my period came at 6 weeks post d&c. I hope this helps!


----------



## lilesMom

bluebird said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry to butt in here, it looks like you have been at it for a while. You know each other so well!!
> Anyway, I have a quick D&C question: how long did it take for your HCG to go down after the surgery? I am 3 weeks out now and the bleeding stopped a few days ago, but I am STILL getting strong positives on my HPTs. ICs of course, money doesn't grow on trees :) and I'm starting to get worried that maybe I have retained tissue or something?? Wondering if I should call the doc.... thanks a bunch!!!

hi hon, sorry for ur loss xxxxxx welcome xx
it took me 3.5 weeks for negative test.. was waiting 5.5 weeks altogether after d and c for af xxx 
they say average is 4-6 weeks after for af .
hoep this helps. xxx it varies from person to person and prob as to how high ur hcg was when u had ur loss. mine had gone over 45000, thats why i think it took a good bit to come down, i know the wait is so hard. 
hope u get ur af soon hon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and just to let u know, i didnt bleed much after d and c , i dont really know if this makes a difference, i only bled for aday and then skipped a week and had some more bleeding again. doc told me i needed 21 days between stopping bleedin and af for it to count as af xx
hope ur holdin up ok hon xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Bluebird, sorry for your loss honey :hugs: I am not actually sure when my hcg went to zero. I never really tested after my D&C. I had already started to naturally miscarry before I had it though so that may have made a difference for me too. Sorry I wasn't much help :(

Amy and Laura, just trying to bring smiles :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Bluebird and welcome :)

I bled for about 4 days and it stopped, i started getting negative hpts after about a week and i got my period 3 weeks and 3 days after the D andC, i think its quite variable for everyone

So sorry for your loss x <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany love that sperm DNA thing lol! xx


----------



## bluebird

Thanks so much for the reponses!! So it looks like I am still totally in the normal range. I'm just suffering from a sever lack of patience.... haha! Should I have my Dr test for that? Maybe there's a supplement I can take
Thanks again :)


----------



## lilesMom

bluebird said:


> Thanks so much for the reponses!! So it looks like I am still totally in the normal range. I'm just suffering from a sever lack of patience.... haha! Should I have my Dr test for that? Maybe there's a supplement I can take
> Thanks again :)

if you find it let me know the name cos i have no patience :) 
it is sooo hard to wait but it is good to know that what u r experiencing is totally normal. the docs dont give us hardly any info about what to expect after .. any qs we r here. feel free to post chick xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive heard of people who have bled for 6 weeks so you are definitely still within normal range!

Dont worry about being impatient! We have all been there! You will not find a better support group than these ladies right here! They have become to be a part of my everyday life!

You've been lurking for a while ive seen your name at the bottom of the screen a few times hehe :D 

I truly am sorry for your loss, if you go to the doctors they may get you checked out but to be honest you are still well within normal range :) Its normal, some bodies take longer some are quicker :) 

By the way i love your profile pic! I love those birds in that film hehe! xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I have decided girls, that as of tomorrow.. I am not temping, im not opking, i am not doing anything, ive been reading alot of health gurus advice and they are saying " Women think if they try to control all the variables in getting pregnant, by charting, using kits and monitoring their cervical mucus changes, with doing all this women do not realise the incredible stress they are putting on their bodies, the saying " it will happen when you stop trying" is one of the truest statements i could tell any woman trying to conceive, it is easy to say let it happen, but it truly will." So i think i am going to stop, as hard as it is, im not charting, not opking, not timing intercourse, not sticking my fingers in there to feel my cervix, so checking daily for cervical mucus, i am going to stop it all, and just think, it will happen eventually, im going to get withdrawal symptoms tomorow when i stop taking my temperature but that is fine i am just going to have to get over it . xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Bluebird, we def understand lack of patience :)

Natasha, glad you liked the pic! And good for you for quitting those things! We feel that we need all of it but sometimes it feels so good to just say "dunno when I O'd but I reckon I will happen when it is meant to" :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bluebird ~ Patience...I'm guilty of not having any on this ttc journey! Sorry for your loss. I hope we can be of some assistance while you await your next BFP! :hugs:

Laura ~ A nice cozy fire sounds wonderful! Has your DH always worked so late? Thinking of you! :friends: 

Bethany ~ LOL! Memory stick, penis! Hahaha! If your app changed your cycle days to 28, wouldn't you have ovulated sooner rather than later or have I read that backwards? Either way FX this is your last TWW! 

Amy ~ Seriously, sounds like we all need to take the Red Eye and give you hugs in person! Is it Friday yet? 

Tash ~ You can't stop temping yet! You have to wait for your triphasic chart to show up = BFP! If you HAVE to stop, then wait 10 more days to do so...:haha: Ok, if it stops you from stressing, then buh bye temping. 

Jen & Jess ~ Fx you and your bumps are well today! 

Horsey ~ AF on your chart? :shrug: Was that a short cycle? Hope the Dr has plans for you! 

AFM ~ We picked out a Christmas tree! :xmas12: DH wanted a +9ft (3 meters) :xmas22: but I made him stick to the 6'-7' section! Now to let the branches settle and decorate! :xmas9:


----------



## Storked

Oh Angel what fun! Post a picture when you are done with the tree! Are you already listening to Xmas music? :)
As for the app, I figure my cycle will be longer- more like 30 days instead of the 28 that it is averaging. So I should O later for a 30 days cycle which would have made my O on Saturday instead of Thursday :)


----------



## horseypants

Hey guys, saw the doc. She ordered tests then when I left the office, bam, af! I am super relieved cause this cycle was Stoopid.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Boo for AF...maybe now with a CD1 the Dr can get the ball going! Fx Horsey!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel... Well, after allmy determination yesterday, i got up this morning.. And took my temp, literally before i even woke up properly i realised i was putting the tep into my app on my phone, lol its like bloody breathing! okay okay u convinced me lol!! I will do it til af comes then not next cycle!

DH makes me laug, i cried yesterday and i was like im sorry for stressing you out im not going to temp anymore blah blah blah, and he was like babe u can still take your temperature its ot hurting naybody i was like :|

One minute u moan because im trying to control everything, then you moan because i decide to stop :S WHAT DO U WANT FROM ME lol!

He said he would rather me just to do my temperature and nothing else, had a lovely temp spike today, at least it confirms o for me, i guess your af is due about the same time as mine? 10th ish of december? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

horsey shame on af! WE told her to stay away from us girls this year! Silly witch! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!

Got to work, my computer was having none of it, it wouldnt let me work, tried other computers, still wouldnt let me work, so they just sent me home saying i cant work so no point being htere today, i pretended to act sad i was like arh okay i guess ill go home..secretly i was like :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: lol!

But yeah so dont know what to think, chris told me to carry on temping n i had a nice spike today so might carry on temping til af comes then just see how december goes, i might like, temp anyway, its kind of like breathing now, i got up and took my temp today and logged it in my phone n it wasnt til i went toilet n sat there i was like oh tash :dohh: you took your temp lol! 

How dare u all have lives where are u alllllllllll xxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel Oh has worked those hours for yrs, :)
i dont get to see a whole pile of him during the week really, its a pain :) 
i wont have an empty house to come home to for much longer though ha ha xxxx
hurray for tree :) i dont put up anything till 1st dec :) nearly there now, maybe we will get a tree this weekend :) xxxxxxx

horsey sorry witchy arrived but glad u know where u stand now and hoping doc helps and u have lift off this month xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash hurray for not temping ha ha (joke) 
ur Dh is right temping doesnt harm anyone :) and it confirmed Ov :) xxx
i dont have a life im here ha ha xxxxx

jen hope ur good babe, x
u too jess xxxxxx

hi and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

rang work and boss was finally there, im ogin back part time on mon :) 
hurray :)


----------



## lilesMom

and now u r gone :) how dare u ha haxx

im heading out chick chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

haha yay laura!! We can be boring no lifers together!

Am sat watching jeremy kyle how exciting lol! 

So tired though, im gonna watch twilight and then gonna have a nice bath put my pyjimmys back on and relax with a film,

How are u doing laura? glad u looking forward to going part time at work :) x


----------



## TTCSecrets

Horsey!! I see u there! How are u bab? xx


----------



## mommylov

Horsey Im so sorry about af.. she just doesnt get it right!

Hi everyone! Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good morning ladies...well, it's almost afternoon, but it feels like early morning! 

Tash ~ Hehehe....I knew you couldn't avoid temping. I agree with Laura, no harm in it. 
And hurray for an extra day off. I hope today proves to be a lovely much needed day off for you! :hugs:

Laura ~ So you're used to OHs hours. I'd pick late hours over my DH having to leave for 4 months at a time! And sure enough...you are months away from your LO filling your house up with the sweet pitter patter of baby feet running through your house! :baby:

Amy ~ One more day and you'll be off to see your madre! :dance: Fx Colleaguezilla keeps her distance or at least is easy to be around today.


----------



## mommylov

I cant wait to see my mom and dad... so excited and its just what I need right now! Colleguezilla is her usually self this morning so just hoping today and tomorrow fly by!


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/1507627-you-know-your-ttc.html

This is a cute thread...made me giggle.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I read through again and I'm glad you were able to get in touch with your boss. Are you looking forward to going back part time? Are there any restrictions you'll be on now?

Amy ~ You need to use the rub your ear and say "woosah" technique for the next 36 hours. You can do this...you're almost at the finish line and Colleaguezilla will be in your rearview mirror! :haha:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Glad u seeing your parents ames!!
Angel how are u? How was your temp today xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Oh Angel what fun! Post a picture when you are done with the tree! Are you already listening to Xmas music? :)
> As for the app, I figure my cycle will be longer- more like 30 days instead of the 28 that it is averaging. So I should O later for a 30 days cycle which would have made my O on Saturday instead of Thursday :)

You seem pretty relaxed about this process...nice to leave things to fate. 

Hope you are well! :friends:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Just looked at your chart angel, nice rise today!! i had one too! Maybe we are literally at the same point XD xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

our charts since o are literally taking the almost exact same pattern!! HOw great would it be if we both got a bfp?! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I was afraid FF was going to move my crosshairs because I had such a jump today...I think I am coming down with something, so I hope that isn't the reason for the quick rise. I feel like I am getting a head cold :aachooo: (Just thought it'd be nice if they had an emoticon for sneeze.)

A BFP for us AND Bethany (I think she is a day ahead of us) would be delightful! <~~sounds Christmasy.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wait, did you move your crosshairs? Why is it blue? I thought we were the same dpo, but yours is showing as 7dpo...you're half way there!


----------



## TTCSecrets

No was on the FF chat room and the girls said they thought o was on cd21, so i override it, and it went blue :/ And made me 7dpo, but then the girls on the chatroom said they thought it was definitel cd24

so we are still on the same dpo :D

Oh yes i didnt realise bethany was one day ahead, how awesome would that be, have u seen how similar our charts are since dpo ? like pattern wise not actual temp? they look almost the same lol xxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies!

Amy yay for visiting ur parents this weekend!! :) enjoy every moment! Its just want u need sweety! 

Angel yay for christmas tree up!! :) I love listening to christmas music havin a cup of decaf tea and looking at lights n candle lit! Did u decorate tree?? 

Natasha Bethany Angel i am anxiously awaiting to see what happens this cycle for u girls!! Praying for a christmas miracle!!! I believe they can happen!!

Laura how are u feeling about pt work? So glad ur boss worked with ur doctors orders just hope its safe for u and lo! Ur in second tri now!!! :) when is ur next ultrasound? 

Its been a month since my last actual scan and im anxious and scared for mondays scan. The office visit scares me most bc if i need surgery now and since ins wont pay the doctors arent going to push it so im going to have to push for anwsers and best way to handle this.

I have a work christmas party dec 1st at fancy restaurant. We have five girls in our office so we decided secret santa. Im giving my gift as a $15 gift card to ulta so she can get some makeup she likes a small bag of choc truffles lindin ones and a small moravian star made of stained glass plus a card. I hope she likes it and doesnt think 15 gc is cheap. I coulda just did gc but didnt want to thought that be cheesy... What u girls think?? The girls in the office all chipped in 15 and we got the dentist a gift cert for an hour body massage and a christmas card. So i think we should be covered for sat. I like that we went tog on gift bc we got him something nice! And didnt have to break the bank. 
Work yest was rough 9 hr shift with 15min break for lunch. I feel like i neglected baby it was rough and i made two mistakes (told boss i saw composite on a tooth when it was just enamel ugh my vision... Two said tooth number 11 when i ment to say 10 :( he must think im an idiot.

Natasha periodex is good prescription rinse for bleeding swollen gums aka gingivitis. Brushing and daily flossing go hand in hand. Cant brush between teeth. My gums bled n sore early weeks of pregnancy no matter what i did. Hmm fxd for u sweety. See the dentist. I wish i could clean ur teeth. U should go every 6 monthes to maintain better homecare. The dead bacteria is what i remove and i have pts with great homecare still have a ton of calculus when i show em they are shocked bc their gums are firm pink n healthy.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Jen!! That helps :) Ill look into it :) See i dont go as often as i should because now im over 18 i have to pay myself and they have ways of inventing things that are wrong to keep u going back and paying each time :(

How are u Jen? I love the secret santa idea! It sounds lovely! We do secret santa at our place, with just over 1000 people we have to break it down into smaller groups cos we dont know everybody in the building lol! 

I too hope that i get a christmas bfp otherwise its gonna be a hugely long cycle waiting for af :( 

Think my whole body is going down hill, on my shoulder blade just above my chest on the right side, ive got a patch of skin that feels so dry it feels like, sunburn when its about to peel if that makes sense? God my whole body is giving in :( xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Monday's visit is just around the corner. I'm anxious to see what their plan is for you! Def don't leave without answers! And I am so sorry you are having to endure such long work hours...did you say before you were going to be a stay-at-home Mommy? If so, it won't be long now and those dental days will be long behind you! 

I haven't decorated the tree yet...I have to wait for the limbs to settle before I start (they are still upright and need to fall). One year I eagerly decorated and when the limbs came down some of my ornaments fell to their doom! I <3 glass blown Santa's! And your gifts for your coworker sound great! I'm a make-up junkie and love Sephora and Ulta! 

Tash ~ I just noticed our dpo temp pattern is certainly similar! Fx its a good sign! :dust:

Amy ~ You're half way through your work day! :headspin: Hope today things are better for you.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany...whatcha been up to chick-a-pee? Prancing around your new place...avoiding cooking and the :shower:? :haha:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know, strikingly similar, would be lovely to have a few more BFPs on this thread, lord knows im begging for mine, i think this cycle its going to make or break me in a way, cos i really wanted so much to be pg by christmas , and if i get my af when its due on 10th december, theres no chance of a bfp for christmas :( Or even this year! :( xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ You need your Christmas M&M's, so come on BFP for Tash...too bad they don't make them to say "One of these days I am going to make you a Daddy!" and "Thanks for supporting my mania." We need Laura and Jen to throw actual baby dust our way! 

On the flip side Tash. Let's go worse case scenario: No BFP this round means you get to start the new year with a clean slate...your mc will be last year's news and your BFP a way to ring in 2013! Ok, I'm grasping for straws on this one...who am I kidding! haha. I'm with Jen, we need some positivity and a Christmas Miracle! FXed!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks angel , means alot.... I know what u mean about on the flip side, its just kind of, as each day passes im getting closer and close to due date for angel baby. And i dont think i can handle it without being pg, sounds daft i know but still... 

u have any symptoms ? i guess not , same as me , 4dpo , all ive had is this god damn awful taste in my mouth xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dear :xmas6: and :witch:,

I write this letter to the two of you as a plea for your support. I figure this time of year the two of you (along with God) are in high demand, so firstly I thank you for your attention. 

I know I have not always been the model citizen, I know I have lately been ugly about other pregnant women, I know when I was 10 years old I peeked at a few of my Christmas gifts before they were wrapped :xmas10:...however, I have grown since then and I have a plan. My plan is for the two of you to join forces (with God and his angels)---we'll call it the *Christmas* *BFP* *Joint Task Force*. Your primary targets this month include (but are not limited to) me, Bethany and Tash. You should take pride you are being asked to accomplish this mission...there are only a few others in a position to achieve such a grand task, AKA a Christmas Miracle! Not to add any pressure, but said task MUST be completed within the next 10-12 days. 

Thank you again for your time...we'll be awaiting our BFP's! :xmas14:

Angel & the girls!

PS AF, I will be writing to you and Father Time in the next few weeks regarding Amy and Horsey. Please keep your eyes peeled for my upcoming 2013 BFP New Year's Agenda. Details to be sent in the near future.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amen Angel!!!!!

I love that ! Christmas BFP Joint task force! I love it!

I hope in the next two weeks we get a couple more BFPs. I really do, i need it this christmas, in fact, i can solemly swear i will never ever ask for another christmas or birthday present for as long as i live if i get my christmas BFP :)xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:xmas6: and :witch: I stand as a witness to what Natasha just said...she'll never ask for anything again! Don't make me tell the Tooth Fairy or Easter Bunny! :jo:


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAHA ! U tell them angel! I swear to god i actually wont ever ever want for anything, if people insist on buying me something i will ask them for money to put into a pot for my lo!! I swear here right now on my life...

I think im gonna have to look forward to my puppy for now, i guess, i cant count down to christmas eve for my puppy :) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks angel , means alot.... I know what u mean about on the flip side, its just kind of, as each day passes im getting closer and close to due date for angel baby. And i dont think i can handle it without being pg, sounds daft i know but still...
> 
> u have any symptoms ? i guess not , same as me , 4dpo , all ive had is this god damn awful taste in my mouth xxx


No symptoms...in fact my boobs have gone "flat" for lack of a better word. They were full and ever so slightly tender around O and now they are not. 

It IS so very crazy how these 2 weeks our minds play little tricks on us...like, I brushed my teeth and had a slight bleed (thank you Jen for clearing that up), or I had a headache (thank you congestion/cold for explaining that), or I was grumpy with DH (well, he was being an ass and even apologized later for it)...so quite frankly, I have NO symptoms that life cannot explain. Bring on the morning sickness, bring on the gas, the constipation, the narcolepsy, the full painful (.)(.)s! BRING IT :xmas6:! :haha:

(I do say this is jest! I really am no fuss...I would just like a BFP before DH leaves in Feb)

Tash ~ Yay for puppy! Duke and/or Duchess!


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope we both have BFPS before Feb then, Feb is due date for angel baby, and february is when your dh goes away! We can hope!!

I know i have no symptoms either, im peeing alot, but then again i ahve done since i was pregnant the first time it never went away, no sore boobs, no nausea, nothing..

All i have is the metal taste but then again it could be because my gums have bled the past few days xxxx


----------



## jen435

I understand bitewings should be taken 1 1/2yrs and pans every 5years.... Pas are only taken as needed for areas with pain. Any more is unnecessary. A dentist can lose his license if he doesnt take those xrays when pt needs me that is why the push it if they have none on file (ur ins co usually will pay for bitewings 1x a year though and pan every 3 yrs incase ur a perio patient)

You should always have options for dental work like a rootcanal post core crown/bridge or extraction.... Composite filling or amalgam (used on large cavities) if tooth is save able.... If u ever need dental advise i been if feild very long time and know billing end office end and clinical end so ask away...

6month recall appts keep your gums and teeth healthy with proper homecare. Always ask ur dental hygienist about ur probe readings too so many people dont realize they should.be.done after or before ur cleaning at ur 6mrc its.covered as part of ur cleaning too.so ask ladies!!

Love ur letter angel!! :) i cant wait for all.u lovely ladies to have healthy Lo's!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy and horsey will be next!!! Just know it must happen!

Tash i cant wait for u to get ur fur babys!!

Bethany hope ur day is going well for u! Miss u<3


----------



## jen435

Forgot to say no.angel.i cant be stay at home mom :-( i have to go back to.work 6wks after babys born. Maybe 4weeks.depends on my work schedule


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Forgot to say no.angel.i cant be stay at home mom :-( i have to go back to.work 6wks after babys born. Maybe 4weeks.depends on my work schedule

Well at least once your LO is here you'll feel much better and work won't be as stressful on you. :crib: Hopefully your appetite is up and you are feeling better now that you are in your second trimester! :friends:


----------



## Storked

Hi ladies! Coming back in an hour or so to catch up- headed to gym! Since DH is gone I stay up all night and sleep all day :)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> haha yay laura!! We can be boring no lifers together!
> 
> Am sat watching jeremy kyle how exciting lol!
> 
> So tired though, im gonna watch twilight and then gonna have a nice bath put my pyjimmys back on and relax with a film,
> 
> How are u doing laura? glad u looking forward to going part time at work :) x

ur message didnt appear on my b and b till now even though we posted same time and i did refresh, doh!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, im glad about the part time work, im glad to be goin back for money reasons and to occupy myself and see all my friends reasons :) 
i have some lovely friends at work and i miss um :)

jen think ur pressie is great, xxx thats very little breaks for u in a 9 hr shift, how do u not pee :) xxxxxxxxx dont worry about Lo they get everything first above us, its only u be tired, Lo is stil nice nad cosy in there :) xxxx

bethany hi hon, enjoy the gym xxxxx

angel i love ur letter :) xxxxx <3 it :)

amy roll on weekend and mommy hugs :) xxxxx

horsey roll on end of af and Ov and bd time xxxxxx

i dont need xmas pressie in future either santa if u just give all my girls nice sticky beans :) xxxxxxxxxx

am def throwing buckets of sticky :dust: at ye :)


----------



## Storked

Horsey, if you are relieved then so am I lady! :thumbup:

Natasha, whoa he wanted you to temp? Wowzers! And clearly you had a great day because no work is GREAT NEWS! :happydance:
I have totally seen Jeremy Kyle hehe

Laura, are you truly excited about work on Monday? :kiss:

Hey Amy, how are you doing?

Jessica, love you honey and still thinking about you all the time <3

Angel, thanks girly! I am well. How are you and how are your Christmas plans coming? :D Have you done all of your gift shopping? Are you guys staying home for the holidays?
And I hope you aren&#8217;t coming down with a cold Angel. Come stay with me where it is warm :hugs:
Oh and I gave in and showered this morning before bed :blush: but I have been doing some naked lounging and major snacking. I want a Dublin DP so bad. Stupid hometown : (
LOVELY LETTER! I want that BFP for you as well honey <3

Jen, I will cross everything for good news on Mondays scan :hugs:
The gift card is nice and not at all cheap so no worries. I bet she will love it :D Ulta is a fun place!
And I doubt he thinks you are an idiot, you just have pregnant brain :D
I wish you could stay at home honey. I know that you want to :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I got to change my countdown because we are leaving sooner than I thought! :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Yay bethany!!! :) also enjoy ur free time! Less dishes n laundry to wash. No real cooking. No nees to get dressed or shower til u want to. I wouldnt mind dh going away for a lil. Id love a clean house for a week. (mine just messes up my house) i hope ur enjoying urself and not lonely sweety. When will he return? Any idea? So exciting regardin ur next move!! Hope u didnt unpack tooo much! :)

Thank you girls! I love you ladies idk where id be without u all. The pma the laughes and stories the being there for eachother through our ups and downs i really.want u all to know i appreciate every single one of u.and want only the best of u all! Seeing TONS of :dust: too everyone and im with u laura all i want for christmas is bfps with healthy sticky babys.for eachone of u!! Horsey two sticky buns in ur belly though!! <3 Mean that with all my heart!

I hope ur okay jessica thinking of u all the time!

Laura so glad your excited for work!! :) Yay for working with good people!!

Amy enjoy ur visit with ur parents!! Im excited to hear all about ur visit once u are back!! :).dec 5 is almost here sweety!!


----------



## jen435

As for how im feeling acid reflex and still on zofran once a day to.keep liquids down. Went off it and vomitted all.day/night so went right back on it. Still no appitate though my craving foods go down easy. Stange. Im definately feeling baby move now so ill force foods down. If they come up i try to think i got something from it... Had another bad dream that baby dies at birth :( same darn dream of umbilical cord getting wrapped around neck at birth and its a boy. I wonder i have no feeling with this baby.as to.gender... I knew liam was a boy but for this baby no idea. I am showing carrying high surprisingly. This pregnancy is so different. Not to mention my skin is a acne field like pepperoni pizza. Last time i had beautiful clear skin. Anxious to know gender now...

Laura what about u? How u feeling? Any.cravings? Any differance this time??


----------



## Storked

Jen, so glad that this thread uplifts you- it does me too and I know that we have all made real friends here :hugs:
DH said he thinks he will be back next week sometime! I hope I can last that long. I may have to start living off of cereal. I need groceries but don't feel like going anywhere. I shall bide my time until he can drive me to the store and we suffer together ;)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen bless u mean alot to us too!!! Thankyou for the baby dust vibes :D
Bethany yay for going away earlier than u thought hope ur doing okay!!

Hope youre all okay???

Angel yeah DH said that if i just take my temp he says i should, if it helps me, i was like i dont know if it helps or makes me worry more hahaa! But im still doing it so we can be tempers together lol!!

The rest of ui love u all! just getting ready for work, on a 10-6 shift today, blergh, oh well 

FRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

Love u all xx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany thats fab u r leaving for bangkok sooner , when r u goin so? :) woo hoo
and yes i really am looking forward to goin abck to work, a bit nervous too which is weird since ive worked there nearly 8 yrs haha. but i have been out 3.5 months now .
its good though, for money and sanity reasons :) xxxxxx
ive never not worked and im not cut out for it. ;)

tash hope ur day flys, just keep having that fri feeling xxxxxxxxx

love and hugs to all and loads of :dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> As for how im feeling acid reflex and still on zofran once a day to.keep liquids down. Went off it and vomitted all.day/night so went right back on it. Still no appitate though my craving foods go down easy. Stange. Im definately feeling baby move now so ill force foods down. If they come up i try to think i got something from it... Had another bad dream that baby dies at birth :( same darn dream of umbilical cord getting wrapped around neck at birth and its a boy. I wonder i have no feeling with this baby.as to.gender... I knew liam was a boy but for this baby no idea. I am showing carrying high surprisingly. This pregnancy is so different. Not to mention my skin is a acne field like pepperoni pizza. Last time i had beautiful clear skin. Anxious to know gender now...
> 
> Laura what about u? How u feeling? Any.cravings? Any differance this time??

sorry ur still feeling sick sweetie xxxx
i stil have indegistion and heartburn but the nausea is nearly gone so its much easier to handle now.. i do have some reflux too, have to stick to plain foods , smaller meals and more often.. but its fine really now thank god .
glad zofran is making u feel better honey xxxxxxxx hope it all ease for u soon. xxx
ive had people telling me i cant feel movement cos its too early but i do too :) glad u do as well so i know im not mad :)
about just less than 2 weeks ago, everything baby wise just moved upwards :) im startin to look bumpy now a bit :) :) 
ive not any real cravings as such , since my srying cos i couldnt have cake a few months ago , :) i havent wnated anything that bad :)
i have new fave foods though every few weeks so thats prob cravings is it?
my latest is porridge, yummy :)
chick and turkey r still on the fave list.
smoothies r out , doh, i need to make myself like um again cos its good way to get few portions of fruit in :) 
im having increasingly crazy dreams hon, like off the wall altogether, so i wouldnt read too much into it :)
i think its just our worry , ive been dreaming all sorts , some good , some bad. dreamed of monsters the other nt and all. proper ones with melty faces :) think its amix of hormones , indegistion , worry and excitement :) 
my skin was spotty too but its going, prob shouldnt say that cos is gets better and worse so could come back :)
i am so forgetfull, ive had to check ur message a zillion times to see what else u asked :) i have to write everything inportant down, ;)
i was so sure i was having a boy until 2 weeks ago and then i got all confused and kinda thought it wa a girl, now i dont know ;)


----------



## lilesMom

i hope its agirl cos if it is i get to anme it, if its a boy, OH does :)
i honestly dont care but have a teensy pref for a girl but would be soooo happy either way :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I'm at work so bored !!!!! Here for another four hour too lol !!! How are u all ?? Angel nice temp today yours was.. Laura what names u thinking of xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, woohoo for Friday! :happydance:

Laura, we leave on the 6th of April and will be there for two weeks :)
I miss working too actually. Was at my old job for 6 years- my coworkers felt like family :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany miss working but ull be a mommy soon enough but for look forward to ur move! :) april 6th is right around the corner u will be there in no time sweety!!! Cereal is yummy for any meal long as u have milk :) i send dh grocery shopping too. We spend way too much when we go together though. Ive been sending him with a short list.

Laura sounds great minus bad dreams. Things i ate when i was nausea or right before i before.pregnant repulse me to. Like steak (red meats), mac n cheese sadly, chips, kudos, walnuts, almonds (unless sliced thin in salad) etc... My cravings are i guess same way i craved nacho and cheese last week for just a day then it vanished after having two servings. Then potatoe pancakes, salads, apples, and my biggest and longest craving was choc.milk. Now its plain milk. I cant believe that because i hate milk. Yes im sure ur feeling bub :) i def feel it too. I hope u have a good day.

I couldnt.sleep at all last night i was in rem sleep tossin turning it was so bad. I didnt work today thank god because i woke up to severe stomach cramps. Thry are starting to subside now but lasted 3hrs straight. Part of mr wants to call obgyn to confirm its.ok but i dont want to call and then one day be in severe agony and have em ignore me. Due to billing issues i been gettin on my obgyns and hosp bad side plus my ins is frustrated. Well.so am i so the better get there act straight. Least.its how i feel bc i pay alot of money to them each month and need coverage to be properly billed!!! Allw.ell sorry felt good to.say that. Im getting a headache and crampin again. Going to lay back.down amd try to sleep perhaps.

:dust: your way ladies!!

Tash so glad its ur friday!!! :) 
Amy enjoy ur parents!!
Angel hope ur having a good day!!
Hi to horsey and everyone else!!


----------



## jen435

Oh and laura ur not alonr i forget everythibg even before i get to write it down its soooo bad esp at work. I must.agree a girl would.be lovely!! I have sooo many girl names aubrey quinn payson (rose as middle)) list goes on.. As for boys i have some names but i used my fav Liam so its a little tougher to compromise there... I do like parker tucker austin and a few others though. When is ur next scan???


----------



## TTCSecrets

Work is finished for the week, nothing like a Friday evening ..

How are u all?? xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I forget the time difference :D any plans this weekend?

Jen, I always try to save but there is no Aldi around here and Walmart ain't that cheap. Eek! Yeah I am hoping to drop 20 lbs before Thailand :happydance:

Well guys, I worked my butt off at the apartment gym! I love mirrored walls. Seeing my stomach jiggle is good for motivation. I was so thin when I was pregnant and right after but it is like all these months of BFNs and I have let my body go to hell. And my fat doesn't even out either, it is all in my middle so that I look pregnant. ARGH!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Im like that Bethany, all my fat is around my middle, and im only 5ft , and i used to be a size 8 but now its crept up, i went huge during pregnancy and just havent lost t snce :(

Yeah weekend now, no plans really, clean the house and whatnot and just chll out in my pyjimmys i think how about you??

Just looking forward to christmas, i want to await af, and then not temp, and get my puppies, and have a lovely christmas..

Speaking of the puppies, i was flicking through a catalogue and slipped up!! I saw some lovely dog bowls and i was like arh chris look we can get those for our puppies, and he was like, what puppies, and i cant lie to save my life and i started smiling and he was like tash u sneaky bugger!!! muahahaa!!!

So he now knows that i know hes getting me two puppies :D hehe, onwards and upwards xxxxx


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> Im like that Bethany, all my fat is around my middle, and im only 5ft , and i used to be a size 8 but now its crept up, i went huge during pregnancy and just havent lost t snce :(
> 
> Yeah weekend now, no plans really, clean the house and whatnot and just chll out in my pyjimmys i think how about you??
> 
> Just looking forward to christmas, i want to await af, and then not temp, and get my puppies, and have a lovely christmas..
> 
> Speaking of the puppies, i was flicking through a catalogue and slipped up!! I saw some lovely dog bowls and i was like arh chris look we can get those for our puppies, and he was like, what puppies, and i cant lie to save my life and i started smiling and he was like tash u sneaky bugger!!! muahahaa!!!
> 
> So he now knows that i know hes getting me two puppies :D hehe, onwards and upwards xxxxx

We will lose the weight Natasha! We are around the same heighth :hugs:
Chilling in PJs sounds awesome! I figure I will do that but probably in the nude :haha: thank god we never have visitors
Christmas will be amazing Tash! How did he like the dog bowls? :flower:


----------



## TTCSecrets

See id prefer to walk round in my pants and a t shirt but i cant with our mate being here :(

He loved the dog bowls bless him!

I dont know why but i always imagined u to be tall lol! Think it must be cos your username is storked, so i think of a stork, and storks are tall haha lol!!

Im going to buy a christmassy onesie and just live in it over christmas haha! xxx


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> See id prefer to walk round in my pants and a t shirt but i cant with our mate being here :(
> 
> He loved the dog bowls bless him!
> 
> I dont know why but i always imagined u to be tall lol! Think it must be cos your username is storked, so i think of a stork, and storks are tall haha lol!!
> 
> Im going to buy a christmassy onesie and just live in it over christmas haha! xxx

Oh yeah I forgot you guys had a roomie! Aw crap, that sucks.
So he will get you the dog bowls? :) What kind of pups are you planning to get? :happydance:
Haha storked was just a funny little joke on how I wanted to be pregnant again :haha: I am only 3 inches taller than you :)
Oh Christmas onsie- NICE :thumbup:


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah hes getting me the bowls, lovely little silver ones with blue diamontes for the boy, and a silver one with pink diamontes for the girl!

We are getting two staffy pups, they wil be 8 weeks old on christmas eve so chris is picking them up on christmas even for me :D 

Haha storked! I get it now lol!!

Yeah so, among not being able to wear my knickers around the house, bding is a struggle cos we try and wait for roomie to go sleep but by the time he does we are knackered! 

xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, you will have such sweet fur babies!
Psst...I say you try having loud, obnoxious sex in the hopes of scaring away the roomie ;)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha that would be hilarious lol!! Just make excessive noise lol! And hope he goes awayyyyyyyyyyyy.... But, ive worked out that hopefully i will be ovulating about christmas time, ( week before or week of or week after ) And roomie is going to his friends for a week over christmas so hopefully it might be time for loud baby making lol!!

Hopefully! If all goes right with my ovulation xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys how ye do? :)

jen and tash my girls name is lily rose layton :) 
my boys pref is liam or jake but i dont get to name it if a boy :)
but Oh came up with jake and sean, both of which i love.
but his more recent names sinc ei agreed he can name the boy are:
adolf, fritzel, and some more choice ones like that :) 

bethany good on ya for the gym xxx
im sure u look great already though xx
and i agree with tash i for some strange reason thought u be my height :) 
which is 5 f 8 :) 

tash hurray for puppies xxx

hi everyone :)

i got a doppler off my Sil and bro, been tryin to use it, not so easy , 
think i bruised my tummy :)
i got it for 2 secs and then it was gone :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, don't bruise yourself honey :)
you are tall girl! :D and much too nice since you are letting OH name if boy hehe. I get to pick all the names! Only name I ever suggested that my husband hated was Gideon. I like it still though and he said that as the creator I can name em lol


----------



## lilesMom

yeah if i hate the name Oh picks , im gonna wait til its born and say i pushed him out u cant name him something i hate :) ha ha xxxxx
but only if i hate it cos a deals a deal :)
anyway my mom and bro think its a girl and they usually get it right, 
i usually pick the worng sex , most of the time whatever i think it is, the baby is the opposite so if ye ask me what ye r having later , just assume il be wrong :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi again, 
it works ;)
the doppler died , i changed d batteries nad found it fast enough then :) 
yey, 166 :) xxxxxxxxxx
whoop whoop :)


----------



## lilesMom

yey people, i was just gonna post come talk to me, im lonely x


----------



## lilesMom

it looks like ye r there but no one is posting , um..... 
r ye just left logged in :) im giving ye 7 mins and then bedfor me , ha ha xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank the angels for a Doppler Laura! 

Bethany April 6 is my BFF's birthday! Your trip sounds WONDERFUL! Fx you'll be in your 2nd trimester, so flying will be no problemo! Funny talking about mirrors in your gym. I always try facing AWAY from them! :haha: Isn't it crazy how we all have our own perception of how tall we think each other are? We're like characters in a book...only now we know Tash is 5ft, you are 5ft3in and Laura 5ft8in...nice to fill in some of those gaps! :friends: Any unique symptoms for you at 6dpo? 

Jen I hope your cramps are gone and you feel better!

Amy Enjoy the hugs from your Mom!

Tash Puppy bowls...quite the slip, glad your OH was a good sport! You have that metal taste in your mouth?

AFM ~ Went to a Bazaar Bazaar event and spent WAYYY too much on Christmas Ornaments! :xmas9: The event took us all day (5 of us went). I am pooped! I did get some gifts for next week's Dirty Santa party (swap, steal and select Christmas present game). I am exhausted! Thankfully DH will be duck hunting in the morning, so I get to sleep in! Then we have a baby shower to go to...oh joy :wacko:

Edit: I made the 7 minute cut off Laura! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hee hee angel i got distracted anyway by internet :) xxx
hurray for xmas shopping decoariotns :) im gonna get my tree and stuff on sun :) yey


----------



## lilesMom

p.s. what height r u angel :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

We knew we had a busy weekend, so buying our tree early was a must! I told him if we didn't have a real tree by Dec 1st, then the fake one was going up!

(I'm 5ft6in...I'm 9 inches shorter than my DH.)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope you are loving the Doppler...it has to be reassuring! Glad you'll be back at work...it'll be good for you to have the interaction with your friends. I imagine you probably are a bit nervous after being out for so long. You'll be great!


----------



## lilesMom

wow ur dh is tall :) i like tall guys :)
my Oh is a few inches taller than me too :)


----------



## lilesMom

my thanks is gone cos we posted at same time so thanks :) 
yup doppler is cool, dont wanna over use though just in case even though they say it isnt harmful at all :) dont wanna be obsessed again anyway :)
yup happy and a bit nervy abotu work but more so happy :) 
had a weird dream about it last nt, :)
i went back nad everyone was there and it was really busy, 
i turned around to talk to the boss and turned back and they had all dissappeared :) 
and they didnt come back, me and hte boss were satnding there goin um..... are they coming back :) ha ha


----------



## xoxo4angel

We posted at the the same time! Yeah, I love being able to wear stilettos at any height (but boy my feet hurt after a long night).


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pregnancy dreams are so vivid too...I bet that was bizarre! I really am glad that you are doing well...did I miss anything about your thyroid? Was everything ok with it? (Am I making this up? It's been a long day...I have shopper's brain!)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah when i used to wear really high shoes im ever so slightly taller than oh , 
he does not like it :) but now i never wear um cos they make my back worse :)
so think he is happier like that


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Pregnancy dreams are so vivid too...I bet that was bizarre! I really am glad that you are doing well...did I miss anything about your thyroid? Was everything ok with it? (Am I making this up? It's been a long day...I have shopper's brain!)

i do have low thyroid. they did check it so ur not crazy :)
it came back fine, must have been normal preg hormones :) 
they have to check it every 6 weeks while preg cos it can change :) 
although hosp just said every tri but i think il go with my docs every 6 weeks thing just in case :) 
thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh good! I agree I'd go every 6 weeks if they'll see you...no sense in taking unnecessary risk! 

I haven't seen DH all day and he wants to take me to dinner...I'm too pooped to eat, but I'll rally since he was so cooperative during O time :bunny: Chat tomorrow? 

Love all of you ladies! :dust: and :bunny: (ba bam chicka wow wow style) and :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i cant get gangham style out of my head ..... hey sexy lady ..... whoop whoop :) 
arggh make it stop. :)
im so giddy , i really should be in bed , its 12.30 at nt here, im meant to be training myself to sleep at normal times again :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh good! I agree I'd go every 6 weeks if they'll see you...no sense in taking unnecessary risk!
> 
> I haven't seen DH all day and he wants to take me to dinner...I'm too pooped to eat, but I'll rally since he was so cooperative during O time :bunny: Chat tomorrow?
> 
> Love all of you ladies! :dust: and :bunny: (ba bam chicka wow wow style) and :hugs:

have fun honey, u will enjoy it once ur there xxxxxxxx
dinner that is :)


----------



## lilesMom

nt pretty ladies, xxxxxxxxxxx
buckets o :dust: to ye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> i cant get gangham style out of my head ..... hey sexy lady ..... whoop whoop :)
> arggh make it stop. :)
> im so giddy , i really should be in bed , its 12.30 at nt here, im meant to be training myself to sleep at normal times again :)

Don't get that going in my head! Noooo! I'm sticking with Santa _Baby_...it's my theme song.

Big Hugs to you Laura. Hope you get your rest this evening!


----------



## lilesMom

now santa baby is in my head, much much better :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, sorry dear I left it logged in but wasn't on the computer anymore. Was trying to read :)
Yay for heartbeat!

Angel, you look beautiful in your pic. Face the mirrors! :) and since April 6th is your friend's bday then it must be a good day to fly! No symptoms here lol. How about you?*
Are you done with presents for the most part? Do you have Christmas themes with your ornaments and decorations? :D
Haha, you are just 3 inches taller than me! And a better wife than me because I have no idea how tall my DH is, just that he is taller than me hehe
Have a great dinner! <3

Oh and Mariah Carey's All I Want For Christmas is You gets stuck in my head :D


----------



## Storked

So bored. I may start peeing on OPKs until AF comes just to pass the time :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel yeah still got that awful metal taste :( Tried everything but it wont go away lol! It goes away for a few hours then comes back!

How are u doing? 

Girls im getting so excited about christmas!!! xxx

How are u alll xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

just sayng hi xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey lauraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xx


----------



## lilesMom

ho wu doin tash ? we r off to a xmas market near us :) yey


----------



## Storked

My quick reply is gone. GRRR!

Off to the gym ladies. <3 and :dust:

Natasha, Xmas will be great!

Laura, have fun at the market!


----------



## horseypants

hello everyone. I'm usually mia over the weekends, but here I am catching up on all your comings and goings. Storked, when you get back, can you pretty please tell me your brownie recipe?


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> hello everyone. I'm usually mia over the weekends, but here I am catching up on all your comings and goings. Storked, when you get back, can you pretty please tell me your brownie recipe?

Sure I can! Which one do you want- from scratch or from box? Or did you want the peanut butter one? I do think that is the one I have posted before...
How are you? :flower:


----------



## Storked

Horsey, if you want to save time... then for the box version I just use the Duncan Hines fudgy kind? Vague but you can usually buy 4 packets in a big box at Heckmart. That is the kind! I prepare as instructed but add half a bag of semisweet chocolate chips and mix and cook in the oven as directed.
If you want peanut butter in it, below I will post the recipe for that part. You simply mix it all together and spoon dollops into your brownie mixture (already in the pan) and swirl and cook :)

Peanut Butter Swirl

&#8226;1 cup(s) creamy peanut butter 
&#8226;1/3 cup(s) sugar 
&#8226;4 tablespoon(s) butter or margarine 
&#8226;2 tablespoon(s) all-purpose flour 
&#8226;1 teaspoon(s) vanilla extract 
&#8226;1 large egg 


If you want to know how to make brownies from scratch (I do this when I don't have a mix and am too lazy to buy a mix) then let me know and I can post it too! <3


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/78ADC44C-6C24-42AA-B739-CBE0144495D2-1388-0000018669A15F19.jpg
Where is everyone?


----------



## jen435

Bethany that pic is soooo cute!!! :) 

Hope you had a good day at the gym. Ur pb brownies sound delicious yummy. I sooo wish all us girls where neighbors.

Laura hope u had fun at christmas thingy today. Did u buy alot?

Angel sounds like u had fun christmas decoration shopping :) guess no such thing as too much.

Natasha yay for christmas excitment and ur new pups and great dh!!! :)

Amy hope ur weekend going well!!

Horsey hey!! How are u??

Anyone i missed hi!!

:dust: to all!! Im praying and praying for christmas/new year miracles!! :dust:

Went to christmas party tonite for work. It was nice though i feel we stayed at restuarant way past our welcome. Made me feel bad for employers. All well. Im exhausted and hungry now at midnight. Eatting a unhealthy hot pocket. Yuck to be honest. Im very scared for monday havent been sleeping well.


----------



## Storked

Jen, sounds like the party was fun! And I bet the employees are used to groups hanging around :thumbup:
What kind of hot pocket? I am sorry you can't sleep. I am not sure that you can take anything to help you sleep during pregnancy can you?
It would be amazing if we all lived by each other :) would love to keep you ladies company!


----------



## Storked

Think AF isn't far off. Stayed up late tonight making almond chocolate chip cookies. YUM.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all !!

Been very quiet past few days here lol!! Feeling withdrawal symptoms from you girls! 

Jen hope youre okay!
Bethany i love that pic its so cute!! I wish i could cook cos those brownies sound scrumptious lol! I guess ill have to buy some instead hehe!

Well.. Im 7dpo, got period cramps today and last night and a big drop in temp today, and when i say big its like the drop from mount everest or something, so im expecting AF again next Monday..

My cousin text me again yesterday, so i was short and sharp with her , And she text me back again saying, * i know its hard but you will get pregnant soon enough theres no need to be funny with me *

I was like :/ Cow.... Never mind, im so over her right now, just going to deal with christmas and stuff and await the new year and hope its a better one than this year :)

Hope youre all okay out there! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Where are u guys :(

So today im feeling a bit down, that kind of feeling where you want to go to bed and just stay there, i ended up screwing at the boys last night but it got me nowhere..

I spent hours cleaning the house yesterday, and i mean, literal hours, the place looked gorgeous and smelled so clean.. And then i went out for a few hours to see my gramma etc, and i came back, and the kitchen had pots piled up, there was mess on every counter, there were mud prints all through the hall, theyd been smoking and not opened the windows, the house was a tip..

So i shouted at them both saying how disrespectful it was and how i wasnt happy and they need to clean the mess up as im done doing it over and over...

So i got up today at about half 10 and sat watching tele all day.. Its now 3pm.. And ive just cleaned the mess up because neither DH or roomate have done it, so ive decided, im going to have another dan good clean up today, and then not do it again all week..

And when they get irritated because there are no clean knives or forks or plates, im going to just say *Well if you cleaned up your mess youd have clean cutlery*

It doesnt help that Roomate is currently on a bodybuilding plan, and he eats about 9 times a day, so no guessing as to who makes all the pots?

Makes me laugh.... Im stressed enough, i broke down crying yesterday because i cant cope with life at the moment, and then they do that to me, disrespectful...


Sorry for the rant girls but ive had enough xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Im so sorry tash :hugs: My husband does same to me never cleans but trazhes house in minutes. It sucks cleaning up after pigs. Ur roomate needs to get his own place or help clean up his mess after me makes it. Why do they smoke in the house??? Its not healthy for u or future LO. Kick them outside to smoke. Sound like he needs yo pay ent if he isnt so he can learn to budget forhis own place. Not to sound mean but when i lived at my mil i payed her rent out of respect even though i was a college student and only worked two half days a week. I didnt want to lose budgeting for my own place..i hope ur feeling ok. So sorry for ur temp drop :( i wish i could hug u right now and talk together. Christmas is 23 days away!!! Youll have ur fur pups soon and get to spoil them with love!!! I hope they relax u enough and ttc becomes not such a chore. I know u and dh have fun but i mean with temping worryin about temp rise for next day opks what u eat drink etc. Will u be tryin to avoid caffine tea next cycle? Im still rooting for u this cycle thiugh bc its not over til.af shows her ugly face. Sohang in there sweety. Try to think of positive things and im hoping that helps you!<3<3<3



Bethany oh no you think so too :( I hope ur wrong also. How are you doing with dh being away? I hope he comes home and he finishes thee training. Your cookies sound delicious i wish u could email one too me :) sadly that doesnt work. To bad we couldnt he a travel maxhine that can teleport uso we can visit eachother easily. Oh what its like to dream.

Im send loads of :dust: your way girls!!

Angel amy laura horsey hope ur enjoying ur weekend and all is well!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks so much Jen...

It is becoming a chore, and ive said to Chris today that at the moment i feel like we are like ships in the night, only passing to BD... I havent even done that for over a week, and i know it sounds awful, but i just feel disgusted by it at the moment and im too tired.. Plus waiting for roomate to fall asleep takes ages and i just feel knackered anyway...

I am truly stressed out and had enough this cycle, im dead set that if AF comes on time on 10th December, i am literally going to put my thermometer away, along with my OPKs and my charts and anything baby related, i think my body and mind need to just sit back, and enjoy christmas, I feel terrible at the moment, my doctors want me to go for ocunselling, but i dont see what good that will do, will just bring up all the memories and hurt i feel :(

And roomate does pay rent, but he seems to think that it includes me cleaning up after him and doing his washing....

Jen.. How are u and LO? Are u getting a bump yet? How are u feeling? xxx

Thinking of all u girls xxx


----------



## jen435

Aww well i would set tjings straight and tell him u cant be cleaning up after him. Tell him he must do it himself. As far as bd and christmas i think relaxing would do u a world of good. To be honest the month i got my pos hpt i dropped everything felt hopeless and only used a digital opk one time a day. Bd on + and few days after.... That was it. So stress free just might help. Its no good that ur exhausted when u bd either. Kinda sad u have own house and have to tip toe .... U should dress up like mrs claus for dh for christmas once roomie goes away to his friends. Make a northpole breakfast (dont even have to.cook to have one) use mini choc donuts with small pretzels for reindeer with antlers ... Use strawberries and bananas make (red white red) on toothpick for candycanes.... Frenchtoast sticks with toothpicks in em and write fun messages to dh to stick to toothpick as flags.... Um use mini frost donuts or white frosted cookies for snowmen faces too... Whatever food u like make it christmasy and if u want bd fun related. Could add some spice and excitement. Get ur mind on something exciting to.look forward to also. Just an idea. I think since its my last christmas with privacy im going to spice up my saturday night with dh before christmas day (too much fam around sun-tues). Just try to enjoy ur christmas and enjoy the thought of ur pups. I hope ur okay!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen that is really sweet, i actually feel a whole lot better just for that post you put :) I think i might do, when roomate goes away, i think i might buy some pretty Mrs CLaus outfit, and like you say, i wont cook, but ill get loads of treats and such and just have a fun christmas :)

Plus im off work from the 21st December until the 2Nd Jan, and roomate is away 21st to the 28 or 29th i believe, so hopefully , will be good time for me and chris to just be a couple, it does kinda suck having to tip toe around and think of everyone else all the time...

On the upside like u said, i am going to look forward to my puppies :) Im looking at christmas treats for them now and stuff :) I will baby them and then when i have my LO i will have three babies :) Two furry ones and a screaming pooping one hehe :) 

Are u doing okay?

Im fine i just, i need a break if you know what i mean, i need something good to happen right now just to keep the faith! xx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, time to go all Southern girl on your cousin and say "I WILL kick your ass if you continue to act like a twat, twat! How funny do you find THAT?"*
And bah on the men for being filthy pigs. When I think of mean revenge ideas I shall let you know!
Now, come on over and eat some cookies with me eh? And we will go swimming! Or just sit in the pool and bitch about men :hugs:
You will have your puppies to snuggle soon <3

Jen, I have reached maximum laziness with DH being away :D but I believe he gets back soon! I am a little bummed though because he will eat my cookies and that means less for me!
And the best chocolate chip cookie recipe is on the back of the bag of chocolate chips :) I just add slivered almonds. I have made many varieties but the one so easily provided seems to be the best to my mind. Though soon I may start trying out vegan desserts and let you guys know how that is :)
I say that someday we all meet up and have a girl vacay together! <3 :kiss: love you Jen!


----------



## jen435

Glad ur feeling better and grtting back in the spirit :) christmas music usually helps too! Everytime dh leaves me and my pup turn tv off and play it! Also christmas movies on tv now too!! Love family channel this time of year!! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooooh Bethany, i would love to chill by a pool and have a good ole bitching session!!

Yes think of some revenge ideas hehe :D

Do u watch coronation street? I do but a girl has just gone for her scan on the show, and i had to switch over :| Thats how i know im not coping at the mo normally i can cope ish but i had to switch over :(

How are u Bethany? xxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany glad ur enjoying ur lazy days :) I miss having the desire to bake and cook. I lost it my husband thinks its permanent. Ive been sooo lazy. Swimming sounds lovely. Its cold here brr lol :) im sure u wont mind sharing ur yummy cookies with dh :) he can then cuddle u and u can watch movies together! But for now enjoy ur cookies and relaxation :) <3 Love you too bethany!


----------



## Storked

Jen, you are not lazy honey. You work! When I had a job I never wanted to cook. You spend the majority of your day dealing with people and then you come home and really just want to spend your time doing whatever will relaxes you and requires the least amount of effort. Make him bake something ;)
Jen, I bet it is cold where you are at! It is 82 degrees here! *faints*

Natasha, the bet revenge is tit for tat. You clean the house and they trash it? Trash something of theirs that they care about ;)
I have never seem Coronation Street but don't feel bad for avoiding anything pregnancy-related! I have had a birthing documentary in my Netflix queue for ages that I am dying to see...when I am pregnant and won't be depressed. Do what you can :hugs:
Yes, pool and bitching...great pastime! I'd feed you American food but you have probably tried it all before :D *maybe I could find some great Mexican. Mmmm! :kiss:

Well guys...he's here. I uh...may be...away for a bit :blush:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha Bethany ;) Im guessing oyu mean away for a bit to BD? ;)

I dont think ive really tried American Food... But syaing that, when i think of american food i think of burgers and corn dogs lol! So not really sure what to think of when i think of american food hehe :blush:

Now i need your guys opinion.. Do i...

1) When AF comes on 10th December, do i temp through december until O is confirmed so i know when AF is due in January, or

2) Not bother at all

See the only thing thats stopping me temping is, judging by my last cycles i havent od til late, and if that happens again this cycle, i realllllly dont want to be temping early morning during christmas, yet if AF comes on 10th as it should, then O wont be til at LEAST christmas eve, and i really dont wanna temp.. Hmf im sick of TTC..

Whod have thought, ive spent most of my life up until now completely preventing reproducing... And now its consuming my every waking ( and sleeping for that matter ) thought!

God i feel like a stalker who is obsessed with some celebrity

xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I snuck away! He had to call his mum for her birthday hehe.
American food...corn dogs and hamburgers for sure! Do you like BBQ brisket? That is a piece of yumminess to eat in TX. A BBQ sandwich or...just a pile of BBQ brisket with a side of pinto beans :D and banana pudding. Mmmm.

About temping...if you don't do it, will the uncertainty just eat at you? If you can deal with the vagueness of when you ovulate then skip. If it will bug you that you aren't sure, maybe keep the temping :flower:

And yeah, it IS mind blowing to think it would ever be this much work to get pregnant right?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
how ye all doin xxx
tash glad ur feelin a bit better, if i was u i woudl just quit it all for a month and see if it helps. xxx i knwo its hard when u r used to doin it all. but im same as jen, i didnt think when i was tryin that i would catch first moth and all i did was start bd on cd 12 and bd a few days ina row and then every second day for a little bit , i know its an old cliche but sometimes it does work if u just relax. i know not easy but a month off might do u the world of good and have good results xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany enojy dh ''s return xxxxxx

jen hi babe, hoope alls good with u xxxxxxx

hi to horsey, angel, lamb , kaylee and all. hope i didnt miss anyone xxx

jess hope alls well xx

we satyed at our friends house last nt and had great fun :) 
i wa sup till 3 this morn, wrecked today :)
i slept till 1 today, bad idea sinc eim back to work tomor. :)
but im not sleeping great at the mo either and i did last nt so should be fine


----------



## lilesMom

oh and bethany hanging out in ur pool sound sgreat :)
its very cold here these days :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! :dust:

Bethany ~ Have fun with DH! Your your peanut butter brownies sound delicious! As for my Christmas tree. No theme...I just like blown glass ornaments, mostly Santa's. I found a few shaped like purses...they're this year's favorite. Oh, and I bought one that looks like a bottle of True Blood! :haha: 

Amy ~ Hope your visit with your Mom went well and your spirits are lifted. Safe travels home today. 

Jen ~ Glad your work party went well...midnight, OUCH! I'm not even preggers and that would exhaust me! Your plans for Christmas sound great. Tomorrow is MONDAY! Crossing everything for your visit tomorrow.

Tash ~ Fx you have all of these worries for nothing and you get your BFP! In the meantime you need to remove the negatives from your life...I'd start with telling the cousin not to be in contact, that you'll text her when you are ready. Secondly, I thought the roomie knew you were TTC. You are helping him out, I would've thought he would try to be invisible as a way of showing his thanks! Maybe there is a reason his gf left him? Sounds like a PIG! Tash, if the stress of everything is getting to be too much, then a counselor can't hurt. I went to one after each of my miscarriages. My theory: If your body hurts, you see a Dr. If things seem hectic, overwhelming or cloudy in your mind, see a Therapist (a Dr for your mind)! :friends:

Laura ~ Hope the market was fun! Bet you are putting that Doppler to use! Edit: Good luck tomorrow!

Horsey ~ Thinking of you...hope these next few days are alright for you. :hugs: 

Jess and anyone else I may have missed, hope you are all having a lovely weekend!

xoxo :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

ive only used it that one day, :) angel , 
i dont like the idea of it annoying my baby so im tryin not to use it much, 
maybe once a week r if im havin a wobbly day :) xxx
we didnt get our tree yet :) oh reckons its too early and tree be half dead by xmas :) 
your tree sounds lovely xx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hope u have a lovely weekend with parents xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany hope you enjoy DH :) Your 80+ degree weather sounds lovely it was 32 here today. We actually had a warm front move in too... 

:dust:

Angel how are you? How was your weekend??

:dust:

Tash I know it would drive me crazy to start temping and then try to drop it. Do you recall this cycle you where stressed because you couldnt figure out your O date and you thought you didnt? I dont want that to ruin your christmas. Perhaps not knowing would be less stressful?? Plus you will be out of work so just BD often sleep in and dont stress so much :) Your call though its only my advice do what makes me comfortable! :)

:dust:

Laura I hope you have a great day back to work tomorrow :) Your having sleeping issues too?? Aww I hope you find a way to sleep well so you arent tired. My doctor told me for my headaches i can take tylenol pm one at night to help sleep and help with headaches. I only take it on nights i work and its the best sleep i get all week is tuesday night. I refuse to take meds any other time since i was stuck on zofran for so long. Now im using Tums for acid reflex. Did you enjoy your night? Assuming you did since you where awake til 3am :)

Tomorrow 12hrs from now... I am NERVOUS.... Sure all is okay but still its scary... Its been about a month since i seen or heard babys heartbeat. Such a long stretch... Well hopefully ill sleep tonight so I feel okay tomorrow. 

I am on a cheese kick today idk why.... I had a (dry yucky) bagel w/ cream cheese, rice broccoli w/ cheese, cheese filled pretzels today and i want more... Sooo odd and fatty to crave cheesy stuff... Though I did have a nacho and cheese craving for a day two weeks ago. Wonder what ill want tom... Yesterday i couldnt get enough lucky charms w milk and pepperoni hot pockets... so crazy. Sorry for the craving rant but i had to clear my head..

Hoping to get a Gender reveal tomorrow... FXD baby doesnt cross its legs.... I have no intuition what so ever and have no preference either. I mean I want a boy because I lost my son but I always wanted a girl too.... so we shall see

... Any gender guesses before I find out??


----------



## jen435

I meant to say my parents came over for a bit with my niece... she was sooo hyper. My pup got to play with my parents doggy too!! They loved seeing eachother! Kobe is out like a light now! It was really nice seeing my parents but its really hard because they have no control over my niece and she is very bad.... I know she is a kid but she doesnt listen at all and my parents dont correct her. I wish I could enjoy my parents company sometimes without her craziness once my baby is here but my mom always has my niece and will probably have custody eventually. So I will cross that path when I come to it. Great day though seeing them! :)


----------



## jen435

Angel just looked at your chart I hope the drop is wrong and you get your BFP! Fxd for you still!! IDK how accurate temping truely is to be honest.:dust:


----------



## Storked

Laura, apparently it doesn't get cold here lol! It is oddly warm in my hometown too. Depressing my family who always look forward to bad, icy weather hehe.
Get plenty of sleep for work honey :kiss:

Angel, the ornaments sound beautiful! My husband loves True Blood :D are you a fan of the show? The books? :)

Jen, BRRRR! Hehe :)
Sleep well, I am sure baby is healthy! And can they detect gender that early? Thought you had to be 20 weeks or so :D
Aw how sad your niece doesn't get disciplined :(

AFM: I feel that AF is close! My back hurts like crazy! I have reached a point now where with every AF I can smile and go "well, that much closer to seeing a specialist!"
I kind of want to drag my husband in and have his swimmers tested now. Jerk that I am I feel like maybe he is holding things up. He's older and he takes workout mixes/supplements/crap that probably kills his swimmers.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls i feel better :D

I was on the FF chat room yesterday, and they were all saying they had had readings with pregnancy psychics online, so i got their opinion on her and they all seem to have been in touch with her, a few that are pregnant say she was bang on, so , i invested lol! She does free readings that take about a week or two weeks to get, or you could pay 22$ (13£ for me ) and get the reading that night, so i did that as i am impaitent :D 

Everything she said has made me feel so much better, she said that she is linking a girl to january, she said thats either the month i conceive in or month i find out, she told me all about the birth and all about the labour and such and even if its a crock of shit it gives me hope and i genuinely believe in thi stuff.. I wil have to copy it all from my phone to here later to show u, just gotta go work, doing overtime this week :( BOO!!

I dont know ,,,either way it will drive me crazy, either not temping and not knowing anything, or temping over christmas lol oh dear temping is like going for my morning pee now, i dont feel right til ive done it lol!!!

Hope you all have a good day speak later xxxxxx Love u all


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> Thanks girls i feel better :D
> 
> I was on the FF chat room yesterday, and they were all saying they had had readings with pregnancy psychics online, so i got their opinion on her and they all seem to have been in touch with her, a few that are pregnant say she was bang on, so , i invested lol! She does free readings that take about a week or two weeks to get, or you could pay 22$ (13£ for me ) and get the reading that night, so i did that as i am impaitent :D
> 
> Everything she said has made me feel so much better, she said that she is linking a girl to january, she said thats either the month i conceive in or month i find out, she told me all about the birth and all about the labour and such and even if its a crock of shit it gives me hope and i genuinely believe in thi stuff.. I wil have to copy it all from my phone to here later to show u, just gotta go work, doing overtime this week :( BOO!!
> 
> I dont know ,,,either way it will drive me crazy, either not temping and not knowing anything, or temping over christmas lol oh dear temping is like going for my morning pee now, i dont feel right til ive done it lol!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day speak later xxxxxx Love u all

I hope she is spot on <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ Ohh how cool was that to get a psychic reading! I hope she is right and I hope she is wrong...wrong in thes sense that I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get your Christmas BFP! :cloud9:

Jen ~ I cannot wait to see the pics of your LO today. I'm with Bethany...I thought the gender scan was done later, but how exciting for you that they can do it today! Let us know how it goes! As for a guess, I'm going to say girl! (50/50 chance on this one!)

Bethany ~ AF? :trouble: Your symptoms are still within BFP range too doll! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed...go away AF!! :grr: I hope DH isn't taking anything that would have adverse effects on his :spermy: They make new ones every 24 hours, so maybe you can get him to lay off the supplements around O time :shrug: 

Aaaaammmmmmyyyyy??? Are you back? Did you decide to stay in Cali? Missing you! :friends:

Laura ~ Soooo, how was your 1st day back? Did everything go well? Was everyone receptive? Thinking of you! xoxo

Horsey ~ :dust: Let us know what your Dr says...she was doing bloodwork, right?

AFM ~ 1st Would've been due date is tomorrow. Never thought I'd be sitting in the 2ww when it came around *sigh* I believe in what is meant to be; however, I wanted this TTC journey to be a bit easier, to go by faster, to just happen. **moment of silence** Ok the moment has passed...back to PMA! :dust: 

Up on deck for *Christmas* *BFPs*, AKA Christmas Miracle: (in this order, I believe)
*Bethany* :xmas12:
*Natasha*:xmas5:
*Angel*:xmas3:

Come on :xmas6:...amaze us :xmas1:...give us the best gift of all :baby::xmas9:
_
On stand-by for Jan 2013 BFPs Amy & Horsey._


----------



## xoxo4angel

Someone has to stop me from mashing on my boobs! I keep checking them like they will suddenly be super sore! Maybe if I do this :holly: Hehehe!


----------



## jen435

Bethany I must agree try to have a talk with DH to lay off his supplements to see if it increases your chance. I do believe there is a at home kit that can check his swimmers. Not sure how great they are but perhaps it will ease your mind. I hope your thoughts are in accurate and you are indeed pregnant. :hugs: Stay strong you WILL have your BFP!! It must happen. You watch you will have your first and get pregnant straight away with a second baby right away without trying. :)

:dust:

Natasha physic readings can be accurate! All mine have been and I went to see quite a few! I really hope its a Dec BFP but if it must be January I guess we can anxiously await for that BFP. :) I hope it helps you relax. This week is your O/T time I hope it goes quickly for you. Your so lucky you can use B&B at work though :)

:dust:

Angel :hugs: You are so strong sweety. I hope you are okay today :hugs: <3 We love you!! I keep praying that you have some amazing news soon. I want BFP's for all of you ladies! I hope your enjoying your christmas decorations! You should post pictures! :) I am sure your tree is beautiful!! 

:dust:

Laura hope your day at work went well and that everyone welcomed you back warmly!! Your a sweetheart so I cant see them not :)<3 Hope your feeling okay and you got some sleep!

Amy Hi!!! I hope you had a good weekend and that all is well for you! We miss you!! <3

:dust:

ATM: Just came back from my visit and im in shock. Yes gender can be determined at 13 weeks but its up to the tech and baby if baby wants to show themself. I am measuring 14weeks 4days today so im 2 days ahead... No big deal I guess. I will post pic's soon... Idk why im not overjoyed right now. Perhaps its because lossing Liam really takes a toll on me still. Im happy but thought i would be overjoyed. And with my husbands response it took me off guard... Idk why I feel this way... I have everything I could ask for except Liam and it hurts me. I really want to be happy.


----------



## Storked

Angel, ok...quit mashing your humps! Don't want to stretch ligaments and get saggy bosoms! Did that help? :D
I am so sorry your due date is coming up honey. I *REALLY* hope that you get a Christmas BFP. We will always miss our angels but we need to be Earth mamas too! We want to change diapers and be puked on. Honest!*:crib: :crib: :oneofeach: :hangwashing:
How long until you test darling? I kind of wanted to this morning (P Tracker still says to expect AF in 3 days!) but couldn't stand to waste a test lol.


----------



## jen435

Bethany I couldnt agree more! <3 You all will make lovely mommys and will get to be earth mommas! <3


----------



## Storked

Jen, we posted at the same time. And you WILL be happy but there will always be rough days, even with a sticky bean growing inside you :hugs:
It is exciting to think that maybe you will get to hold this LO sooner and everything inside you will melt <3

As for those darned supplements...I try to get him off em. Hasn't worked yet. But maybe I can if just around O time. And I need to get him back to regularly taking his fertility blend. Dumb men lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ok...I'll leave the ta-ta's alone. I'm sure having a baby will cause them to become saggy enough! haha! Cannot wait to have one though! On Saturday a 5 1/2 week old LO puked on me...I am secretly hoping its a sign! Fx! Period Tracker is telling me AF isn't due for 6 days...sooo, I suppose I'll test Saturday. I know everyone has different HCG levels, but my RE said they like to see it around 100 by 14dpo (4weeks). I've done the math and by those standards EVERYONE should get a +ve by 12dpo (HCG at 50)...something isn't adding up with her preference, so I'll just wait until the weekend to poas. :shrug:

Oh Jen. So happy for you. Did you find out boy? girl? I imagine today was bitter sweet...Did I miss something about your DH, his response? Hoping you find comfort today.


----------



## Storked

I know what isn't adding up with her preference Angel- some people don't have implantation until the last minute so they don't get positives until period is late :)
I think the sagging may be unavoidable. I have a friend with 2 kids- no stretch marks whatsoever, stomach is TIGHT (I love her and hate her just a bit ;) ) but her tiny boobs? They sag. Only sign that she ever had babies. Aside from the babies of course lol!
Did I mention that even my knees have stretch marks?


----------



## Storked

Oh and guys, I took a nap today and had the weirdest dream! It sucked so much that I remembered lol.
I was working full-time and with my first husband. He was always saying mean things to me in private and in front of his friends and it took a complete breakdown over trying to iron out his shirts (he was a salesman) before I noticed one of my dresses lying on the bed. One that IRL my husband just recently bought. And I remembered! I went to husband #1 (who was laughing at me with his friends) and was all "Hey, you can't talk to me like that! I divorced you! I paid for our stinking divorce!" and then I grabbed all of my clothes, drove over to my current place, put my stuff away...and my husband came home from work and it was like I had never been gone.

I have decided that from this I learned that my first husband was a douche and that I need to give my husband (let's call him P Diddy) a BIG hug when he gets home LOL


----------



## xoxo4angel

Exactly Bethany! That was what I was thinking. I like my Dr because there are times when she thinks outside of the box, then she has these cookie cutter moments that are not fitting of an RE. My DH says, "...its called practicing medicine, not everything they say is 100%"

How do your knees have stretch marks? Like on the sides? I cannot visualize it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a dream Bethany! Glad you have P Diddy now! :friends:

My DH is away until Thursday...so I am postponing my :shower: until this evening. Freshly laundered bed sheets and freshly laundered Angel = a good night's :sleep:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Exactly Bethany! That was what I was thinking. I like my Dr because there are times when she thinks outside of the box, then she has these cookie cutter moments that are not fitting of an RE. My DH says, "...its called practicing medicine, not everything they say is 100%"
> 
> How do your knees have stretch marks? Like on the sides? I cannot visualize it.

Your DH is wise!
As for the knees, I was on the dance team in HS and my knees took a lot of beatings for some of the routines. So they would swell and voila, stretch marks! They are kind of beside my knee cap. So more on the front :D


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> What a dream Bethany! Glad you have P Diddy now! :friends:
> 
> My DH is away until Thursday...so I am postponing my :shower: until this evening. Freshly laundered bed sheets and freshly laundered Angel = a good night's :sleep:

Angel, you postpone that shower! :winkwink:
You will sleep like a baby! Don't you love the smell of freshly laundered sheets too? Bliss :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

It would be total bliss if I wasn't the one having to change the sheets! :haha:


----------



## jen435

Sounds lovely angel fresh sheets are so nice along with a hot shower before bed :) You ladies are making me wish my dh would go away for a few days just so I dont have to hear him all the time. 

Bethany sorry for the stretch marks. I know they are inevitable for some people. Do you think youll have them? My mom and sister have really terrible ones. I am trying to avoid them but if its genetic ill have em. As for saggy boobs yikes never thought about that! Guess its unavoidable and a small price to pay!

Your dream is so odd! So glad your with P Diddy also :) He is a great guy and I know when you tell him back off the supplements he will listen :) Or at least I hope! You can always deprive him his supper ... hehe okay maybe the dessert!


----------



## Storked

Oh crap that's right! Do also always seem to put the fitted sheet on wrong 10 times before you get it on there right? :)


----------



## Storked

Haha Jen I do believe the stretch marks are genetic but know that I read somewhere that women in France wear bras all the time for perky breasts! Not sure how it goes though when pregnant and all that :)
I hope he will listen about the supplements but some days he is a big titty baby about things. Like he'd rather just take zinc than the fertility blend even though the blend has more stuff that will improve his swimmers than just zinc. Gah :)


----------



## Storked

:hissy: he has to go to California next week! I will never get pregnant!


----------



## jen435

As for appt Dr couldnt measure my cervix but he felt it and said its not going to get stronger and he said insurance wont allow him to do anything but he encourages i make a cash appt. I rather just save up for the surgery and be done with it but its hard when im suppost to be on bedrest. He thinks ill be fine if i just stay on bedrest til at least 20weeks. So that gives me 6weeks to figure it out. My husband is asking about getting a small loan but idk if we can get one. So least he is figuring that out...

As for scan... Yes we found out gender at 80%... tech showed us everything too. Baby is perfectly healthy (amen). When tech told us it was dead silent in the room til she stepped out. Then i kinda started to cry. I stopped right before doctor came in. He reviewed everything with us. After he left my husband handed me my purse and said looks like we will have to try again. Im thinking wth thats all you have to say. Then I told him I am glad she is healthy. After we got in the car is says guess ill call my mom and get this over with! wth i told him no your mom is coming to next ultrasound and wants to find out gender that way. He was like its just better to call and tell her really fast. Im like are you excited at all?? He wanted a girl and shows no excitement or emotion over it. In my heart I wanted a boy but I think it was more because I lost Liam. I am thankful our daughter is healthy. I just pray he has love for her in his heart. I never realized how hard it would be having a second child and not having your first with you. I feel I should be overjoyed and excited. I feel guilty that I dont feel that way. Its so hard to picture a baby in pink when I was thinking baby blue for the longest. 

Sorry to rant ladies I shouldnt be complaining I never thought id feel this way


----------



## jen435

LOL bethany you and me both!! That fitted sheet is annoying!!!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> As for appt Dr couldnt measure my cervix but he felt it and said its not going to get stronger and he said insurance wont allow him to do anything but he encourages i make a cash appt. I rather just save up for the surgery and be done with it but its hard when im suppost to be on bedrest. He thinks ill be fine if i just stay on bedrest til at least 20weeks. So that gives me 6weeks to figure it out. My husband is asking about getting a small loan but idk if we can get one. So least he is figuring that out...
> 
> As for scan... Yes we found out gender at 80%... tech showed us everything too. Baby is perfectly healthy (amen). When tech told us it was dead silent in the room til she stepped out. Then i kinda started to cry. I stopped right before doctor came in. He reviewed everything with us. After he left my husband handed me my purse and said looks like we will have to try again. Im thinking wth thats all you have to say. Then I told him I am glad she is healthy. After we got in the car is says guess ill call my mom and get this over with! wth i told him no your mom is coming to next ultrasound and wants to find out gender that way. He was like its just better to call and tell her really fast. Im like are you excited at all?? He wanted a girl and shows no excitement or emotion over it. In my heart I wanted a boy but I think it was more because I lost Liam. I am thankful our daughter is healthy. I just pray he has love for her in his heart. I never realized how hard it would be having a second child and not having your first with you. I feel I should be overjoyed and excited. I feel guilty that I dont feel that way. Its so hard to picture a baby in pink when I was thinking baby blue for the longest.
> 
> Sorry to rant ladies I shouldnt be complaining I never thought id feel this way

Oh Jen, I am so sorry that he was being difficult. Sometimes husbands are butts when we really need them to step it up and act like sweethearts :hugs:
You have a girl! A healthy girl! That is wonderful :)
Don't feel bad if a part of you still mourns your boy. Some days are just easier to get through and then grief strikes fresh all over again. Nothing is wrong with you for feeling this way. You will be happy Jen :kiss:
Glad that he is looking for a loan though! Try to rest as much as you humanly can! Is there any way that his family can come and help around the house and stuff?


----------



## Storked

Trying to tell myself 124 days until Thailand...but that is just for 2 measly weeks. Maybe the upside to him being gone a lot is that we can move sooner. Maybe I am just not meant to reproduce in this country.

Holy hell what a depressing thought. I need a coke.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I am out of bed for a few mins so I wanted to pop in and see how all of you are doing? I am trying to catch up with everything here, pages and pages lol. Thanks for thinking about me ladies. I have just been trying to relax and take it easy. This pregnancy is much harder on my body. Natasha, Laura, Angel, Bethany, jen and Amy. I miss all of you a lot. I hope all of you are doing great!

Jen, I am so happy for your good news and that baby is doing great. Did they do a 2d or 3d ultrasound? When I lost my baby they all saw her visibly and thought she was a boy and she ended up turning out to be a girl. And she was between 13 to 15 weeks gestation. So who knows? Maybe you will get another surprise later! At this point I would keep in mind that there is margin for error since the babies genitalia just started to become visible. But as long as he/she is healthy right! As for your husband, the only advice I can give you is to focus all your love and attention on your little baby. I can't even fathom why he acted like that. When my husband makes me feel sad in any way, I just try to focus on the baby, that's all we can do. It is great news the baby is doing healthy. Your baby is a blessing from God. 

Angel, just wanted to tell you that even if you don't have sore boobs it doesn't mean you are not pregnant. Not all women get sore boobs during pregnancies. I didn't get sore boobs with either of my daughters, the last pregnancy my boobs were a little sore, and with this one, I have almost no soreness. This pregnancy is completely different. 

Laura, glad baby is doing great. Happy your doppler is working. Not sure if I will buy one later on. I hear some are faulty and I don't wanna get paranoid if I can't find heartbeat. 

Amy, hope your weekend went well. Hope the parents are doing great. You and your husband needed that time away.

Natasha, I hope you are your husband are doing great. Good luck for this month. Hoping you get bfp. 

AFM, we are going to get the referral we need so I can start going to Stanford University Children's hospital. They have a high risk Obstetrics department, and we have already been in touch with them and they want me to come and be one of there patients. They treat women with Subchorionic hematomas, they just don't ignore it like these incompetent people I have been dealing with. These people in Kaiser and not even cooperating with releasing my medical records or giving me a signed paper with proof of pregnancy, I need these two things to be seen by Stanford. Even if the outcome of this pregnancy is not good, Stanford wants to help me with my next pregnancy. So it is very promising. Spotting has slowed down, but I can feel the hematoma there, I just hope the bed rest is helping to to shrink. I will be 9 weeks by the end of the week. Love you all!


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi ladies. I am out of bed for a few mins so I wanted to pop in and see how all of you are doing? I am trying to catch up with everything here, pages and pages lol. Thanks for thinking about me ladies. I have just been trying to relax and take it easy. This pregnancy is much harder on my body. Natasha, Laura, Angel, Bethany, jen and Amy. I miss all of you a lot. I hope all of you are doing great!
> 
> Jen, I am so happy for your good news and that baby is doing great. Did they do a 2d or 3d ultrasound? When I lost my baby they all saw her visibly and thought she was a boy and she ended up turning out to be a girl. And she was between 13 to 15 weeks gestation. So who knows? Maybe you will get another surprise later! At this point I would keep in mind that there is margin for error since the babies genitalia just started to become visible. But as long as he/she is healthy right! As for your husband, the only advice I can give you is to focus all your love and attention on your little baby. I can't even fathom why he acted like that. When my husband makes me feel sad in any way, I just try to focus on the baby, that's all we can do. It is great news the baby is doing healthy. Your baby is a blessing from God.
> 
> Angel, just wanted to tell you that even if you don't have sore boobs it doesn't mean you are not pregnant. Not all women get sore boobs during pregnancies. I didn't get sore boobs with either of my daughters, the last pregnancy my boobs were a little sore, and with this one, I have almost no soreness. This pregnancy is completely different.
> 
> Laura, glad baby is doing great. Happy your doppler is working. Not sure if I will buy one later on. I hear some are faulty and I don't wanna get paranoid if I can't find heartbeat.
> 
> Amy, hope your weekend went well. Hope the parents are doing great. You and your husband needed that time away.
> 
> Natasha, I hope you are your husband are doing great. Good luck for this month. Hoping you get bfp.
> 
> AFM, we are going to get the referral we need so I can start going to Stanford University Children's hospital. They have a high risk Obstetrics department, and we have already been in touch with them and they want me to come and be one of there patients. They treat women with Subchorionic hematomas, they just don't ignore it like these incompetent people I have been dealing with. These people in Kaiser and not even cooperating with releasing my medical records or giving me a signed paper with proof of pregnancy, I need these two things to be seen by Stanford. Even if the outcome of this pregnancy is not good, Stanford wants to help me with my next pregnancy. So it is very promising. Spotting has slowed down, but I can feel the hematoma there, I just hope the bed rest is helping to to shrink. I will be 9 weeks by the end of the week. Love you all!

So glad to hear from you Jessica! :happydance:
I hope that the people in Kaiser get their heads out of their collective asses and give you what you need to be seen by people who specialize in subchorionic hematomas. I love you and am glad that you are getting plenty of rest :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

A girl, a healthy baby girl. Congrats Jen! I know its tough to be excited when DH is being a butt! FX everything works out for you with the procedure to secure your cervix. And you have to keep that book in mind, _Heaven is Four Real_. I've not the heart to read it yet, but the little boy telling his parents he met his sister in heaven and he NEVER knew they had miscarried before him? It's amazing. Liam is watching after you all...you will get through this and have your amazing family!

Bethany ~ Fitted sheets :grr: I too get annoyed with them! And your DH traveling next week is alright...you'll be preggers (or gearing up for O again, but I say preggers), but have your tantrum if you want to! (PS I <3 True Blood! Read the books and watch the show.) 

Jessica! So glad you get to see the specialist. Sorry your current place is a pain :telephone: You'll be rid of them soon enough! I imagine the girls are ready for Santa! Wishing you and your family nothing but great news from here on this holiday season! xoxo


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> A girl, a healthy baby girl. Congrats Jen! I know its tough to be excited when DH is being a butt! FX everything works out for you with the procedure to secure your cervix. And you have to keep that book in mind, _Heaven is Four Real_. I've not the heart to read it yet, but the little boy telling his parents he met his sister in heaven and he NEVER knew they had miscarried before him? It's amazing. Liam is watching after you all...you will get through this and have your amazing family!
> 
> Bethany ~ Fitted sheets :grr: I too get annoyed with them! And your DH traveling next week is alright...you'll be preggers (or gearing up for O again, but I say preggers), but have your tantrum if you want to! (PS I <3 True Blood! Read the books and watch the show.)
> 
> Jessica! So glad you get to see the specialist. Sorry your current place is a pain :telephone: You'll be rid of them soon enough! I imagine the girls are ready for Santa! Wishing you and your family nothing but great news from here on this holiday season! xoxo

No idea how long he will be gone though- he coukd miss ovulation entirely! :cry:
I read the books long before I ever saw the show so I have my preferences LOL. But we own all the seasons :D and I shouldn't get so upset. There are movies that I love that are different from the books! 
So, whatcha doing? :)


----------



## Storked

Do you girls happen to have a super easy fried rice recipe? I have given up the cookies for a new craving. I want fried rice. Lots and lots of it :munch:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany Noooo! DH has to come back for O! :brat: I'll throw a tantrum with you!

True Blood...I liked the books a lot better. Not sold on the cast, the accents or shifts in story line in the show.

Fried Rice...wish I knew how. I've tried to mock what the guys do at the Japanese Steak House, but seem to fail. I think something is off with my ratios! Let me know if you perfect it!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany Noooo! DH has to come back for O! :brat: I'll throw a tantrum with you!
> 
> True Blood...I liked the books a lot better. Not sold on the cast, the accents or shifts in story line in the show.
> 
> Fried Rice...wish I knew how. I've tried to mock what the guys do at the Japanese Steak House, but seem to fail. I think something is off with my ratios! Let me know if you perfect it!

I am just begging my husband to take me out for fried rice at this point. Oh hey he just texted back yes! WOOHOO! I don't feel like cooking today. Too busy wanting to throw that tantrum ;)
But if I ever make some that is decent, will let ya know! I am not always that great with rice. Sometimes it doesn't cook evenly for me. Gah.

Some things in the show were interesting but yeah, sometimes casting matters. I visualize books and if I see them as so-and-so and I don't like so-and-so the book is ruined a bit :haha: stupid. I should ease up! Alcide though...I don't mind picturing HIM like the guy on the show. But Eric? Not feeling that guy. He looks as blank as Kristen Stewart :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

aww, jen, your post is heartbreaking, im so happy for you - a jumble of emotions


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tried posting a pic of my half decorated tree https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/christmas/smileys-christmas-204148.gif but it says the file was too big? I don't understand...I've posted from my phone before. Oh well. 

Bethany ~ Alcide needs a bigger role! I'm not too thrilled with Bill or Erik really...it's tough going from what you've visualized to who a casting director picks. I think _One for the Money_ could've been MUCH better had they cast someone other than Katherine Heigl. Enjoy your dinner with P Diddy! :haha:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Tried posting a pic of my half decorated tree https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/christmas/smileys-christmas-204148.gif but it says the file was too big? I don't understand...I've posted from my phone before. Oh well.
> 
> Bethany ~ Alcide needs a bigger role! I'm not too thrilled with Bill or Erik really...it's tough going from what you've visualized to who a casting director picks. I think One for the Money could've been MUCH better had they cast someone other than Katherine Heigl. Enjoy your dinner with P Diddy! :haha:

I read those books too and yeah, not a fan of Katherine or the guy who played Ranger. What?
Weird on the pic, it normally resizes :(


----------



## horseypants

fried rice, YES. use cold rice. leftovers straight from the fridge are the best. a quarter of a chopped onion, some chopped celery and a few pinches of peas or carrot, an egg, soysauce and butter.

cook the onion a bit at a relatively high temp. throw in the butter once you've got some nice color going. add the rest of the veggies. give it a couple minutes. now the rice! throw that on there and here's where we get artistic. when the rice starts to heat and soften, smoosh that down and make sort of a hole on the side of the pan. throw the egg down so it makes contact with the bottom of the frying pan. let it sorta cook and then sorta toss it into the rice_ as it is cooking_. the idea is to do it in a halfhazxard, haf cooking half mixing way, so it's not too homogenous. then keep mixing, add soysauce, make it sizzle a bit and serve :)


----------



## horseypants

storkey storked, did you get your dinner out? why's thailand depressing?


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> fried rice, YES. use cold rice. leftovers straight from the fridge are the best. a quarter of a chopped onion, some chopped celery and a few pinches of peas or carrot, an egg, soysauce and butter.
> 
> cook the onion a bit at a relatively high temp. throw in the butter once you've got some nice color going. add the rest of the veggies. give it a couple minutes. now the rice! throw that on there and here's where we get artistic. when the rice starts to heat and soften, smoosh that down and make sort of a hole on the side of the pan. throw the egg down so it makes contact with the bottom of the frying pan. let it sorta cook and then sorta toss it into the rice_ as it is cooking_. the idea is to do it in a halfhazxard, haf cooking half mixing way, so it's not too homogenous. then keep mixing, add soysauce, make it sizzle a bit and serve :)

THANK YOU HORSEY! Oh and were my brownie recipes useful? :)


----------



## horseypants

still searching back! yay for p-diddy. what a trippy dream! <3


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> storkey storked, did you get your dinner out? why's thailand depressing?

Yep I am going to get my dinner out! WOOHOO!
I am just depressed at the thought of not getting knocked up until I live there and he has decent hours. I must quit being a titty baby.
How are you love?


----------



## horseypants

xoxoxo missed you 

i'm being ridiculous and want to buy a chanel purse but havent any money. kind of a midlife crisis i think :)

THANK YOU for brownie recipe but ya i want the from scratch kind!

waiting for test results - they took a buncha blood on friday to do recurrent mc panel. 

this weekend i took my mom to see the two churches im looking at getting married in - and we saw a nice reception spot. a really good day with my mom. 

mmmm fried rice. where r u going out to?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Horsey, I'm a purse ho and I vote BUY IT! I triple heart Chanel and LV and Fendi and Prada...and I dream of winning the lotto to buy a Birkin! Oh wait, this is your mid life crisis, not mine, but there are enough bags for everyone! They are so therapeutic.

PS I had a gallon of blood drawn in the beginning of my testing...so happy your Dr is being thorough!


----------



## horseypants

LOL YES! I am scheming, but seriously, i have no money heheheh.

What results have you gotten back? It was more than a week ago, right? Lets compare notes?


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> xoxoxo missed you
> 
> i'm being ridiculous and want to buy a chanel purse but havent any money. kind of a midlife crisis i think :)
> 
> THANK YOU for brownie recipe but ya i want the from scratch kind!
> 
> waiting for test results - they took a buncha blood on friday to do recurrent mc panel.
> 
> this weekend i took my mom to see the two churches im looking at getting married in - and we saw a nice reception spot. a really good day with my mom.
> 
> mmmm fried rice. where r u going out to?

I missed you too! Have a pic of the purse you want? I *always* want the pricey ones. They are simple, functional and gorgeous. Why can't cheap look so good? Gah.
How long before you get test results do you think? Are you excited to finally be getting some answers hopefully? :hugs:
Oh that is great that you saw your mom and are planning your wedding! Do you have your dress picked out? Catholic wedding? I remember you telling me that you were Catholic :)
Oh and we are going out to a place called Nara Thai! I have high hopes it looks a little nice. Best Thai me and my husband have had is in questionable places :haha:

Ok, onto the recipes!

3/4 C margarine, melted (or oil, like the box kind asks for)
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
3/4 C flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 C sugar
3 eggs
1/2 C cocoa
1/2 tsp salt

Combine the melted margarine, sugar and vanilla in a mixing bowl. Add eggs and beat well. Combine dry ingredients in another bowl and gradually add to the eggs mixture. Spread in a greased 8 inch pan and bake at 350 for 40-45 minutes.
Oh and I always throw chocolate chips in there too. Makes them more rich and moist :)


----------



## lilesMom

at last as i was catching up ye were adding pages on, first day back to work, im too tired ;)
jen so sorry honey xxxxx
i too want agirl a little bit but only cos i thought lile was a girl and have it in my head that bub wil be more like lile then, silly really since im not even sure lile was gonna be a girl xxxxxxxx :hugs: sweetie, sorry dh is being silly xxxxxxxxxxxx love u xxxxxxxx
glad ur little girl is happy and healthy though xxxxxxx

bethany hurray for sinner out, xxx
horsey if u cna find the money somewhere do it, u deserve a treat but not if it wil bank rupt u xxxxx

hi angel xxxxxxxxxx hoep u wake up with sore boobies tomor xxxx

jess glad things r well for u xxxxx

had my first dya back at work and have pains in my tummy tongiht, not bad but stil a bit unreassuring to have um at all, hoping goin back to work wasnt a bad choice, but i had some achiness the day before too, its just worse tonight ..... stretchin pain ?
i gotta go to bed soon , im wrecked and work aagain tomor xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Oh Laura how scary :hugs: I hope that work isn't too much :(


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i dont knwo really , it feels like a dull ache but its constant and a bit worse after today, i think maybe il ring my doc in morn and see what they say, they will prob htink im sillly nervous mom but better to check anyway


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura. Def check with the Dr. What type of schedule do they have you on at work? Fx all is well with your aches!

Horsey ~ we certainly can compare notes! AMH, FSH, thyroid, anticoagulants...they've ran them all!

Bethany ~ You're making me hungry!


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> yeah i dont knwo really , it feels like a dull ache but its constant and a bit worse after today, i think maybe il ring my doc in morn and see what they say, they will prob htink im sillly nervous mom but better to check anyway

Who cares if they think you are silly? Your concerns are valid honey :hugs:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh no Laura. Def check with the Dr. What type of schedule do they have you on at work? Fx all is well with your aches!
> 
> Horsey ~ we certainly can compare notes! AMH, FSH, thyroid, anticoagulants...they've ran them all!
> 
> Bethany ~ You're making me hungry!

Putting together grocery list and making myself hungry lol.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah iwill ring um anyway and see just to make sure. xxxxxx thanks xxxxx
i do 8.5 hrs but have hrs drive there and hour drive back angel xx
4.5 hrs of it are on the till which is sitting but also ahve to serve 2 hosp wards which takes about 50 mins and is fast work and about 30 mins of cleaning .
its hte easiest place in there if im nto able for that then im not able fullstop for my work...
could just be stretchin pains and normal anyway :) xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna go to bed honeys sorry to be on so little time but im tired xxxxxxx
love and hugs to all 
least im caught up on the goss :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Never hurts to be sure Laura :flower:

Guys, would me subbing alcohol in a French onion soup make it less tasty?


----------



## Storked

Amy hi!


----------



## lilesMom

im sur eit would still be yummmy bethany, x i never put wine in any sauces its meant to be in cos i dont liek wine and it always tastes good, xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy xxxx
apologies for leaving as u arrive bbtu i need my bed xxxxxxxx
hope u had a lovely weekend sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> im sur eit would still be yummmy bethany, x i never put wine in any sauces its meant to be in cos i dont liek wine and it always tastes good, xxx


I always try to sub too. Mormons aren't suppose to have alcohol. Or coffee. Or tea :haha:


----------



## horseypants

i think you can sub a teeny bit of fruit juice or sugar. i've heard sugar is what the alcohol is meant to add


----------



## horseypants

i am totally going to the store and will post a picture laterz. did you hear The Pope is on twitter now?

zomg thank you brownie recipe xoxoxoxox

I haven't heard back from the doc yet. There were a lot of tests so I'm willing to be patient for the results - and even more patient for the bills! 

Wedding: I haven't set the date yet, but I'm starting to get impatient finally. Yes, Catholic Wedding :). I am stalling on the dress. The last one I tied on was horrendous. I really need to lsoe weight and I know I have at least 6 months. 

Thai is a gamble. You are right. There is a really good one here. Hole in the wall. Report back :)


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> i am totally going to the store and will post a picture laterz. did you hear The Pope is on twitter now?
> 
> zomg thank you brownie recipe xoxoxoxox
> 
> I haven't heard back from the doc yet. There were a lot of tests so I'm willing to be patient for the results - and even more patient for the bills!
> 
> Wedding: I haven't set the date yet, but I'm starting to get impatient finally. Yes, Catholic Wedding :). I am stalling on the dress. The last one I tied on was horrendous. I really need to lsoe weight and I know I have at least 6 months.
> 
> Thai is a gamble. You are right. There is a really good one here. Hole in the wall. Report back :)

Thanks for the sugar heads up re: alcohol!
I like that brownie recipe because I have everything on hand. What is with the crap that wants me to use baking chocolate/bark?

For some reason I think I had read that the Pope was on Twitter! What does he have to say?

Blech on the medical bills! Hopefully it won't be as painful as you are imagining *fingers crossed*

Losing the weight will be easy peasy because you will be motivated for the Big Day :happydance: any type of dresses that you like?

The Thai place he ended up taking me (not Nara Thai) SUCKED. I still feel sick honestly. It was bad bad bad. All I wanted was pork fried rice and it tasted distinctly fishy to me. DH didn't think it tasted like that but seriously, I am nauseous :(


----------



## mommylov

Hi girlies!!! I missed you guys loads! Forgive me but I'm still half asleep. Got home pretty late last night then went to work today then for my babies after work and now I'm sitting here and wanted to say hi to you all. Jen, congrats on your girl!! Laura, so glad your lo is doing well and yay for Doppler! Jess, how are you she lo? Tash, sorry about the boys making a mess grrr! Horsey, Hiya babe! Angel, yay for tww!!! Bethany, your recipe made me hungry for brownies hehe. Hi to anyone else I missed!! Hope everyone is well!

Seeing my mom and dad was wonderful. Can't wait until they are here in three weeks :)


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh horsey, wedding plans?!?!? Yay!!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, glad that you had a great time with your mom and dad <3


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun, how are you??


----------



## Storked

Doing alright, how about you? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I see Bangkok got moved up.... That's awesome and so exciting! 

I'm doing alright. Had a great weekend with the fam bam but I don't know where I am ttc wise. Kind of struggling with this emotionally still :(


----------



## Storked

That is to be expected Amy. You work on things as you need to, you know? I love you and am always here (or on FB) to talk :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Morning ladies! :dust:

Amy ~ Glad you had a good visit with your parents! And you are certainly entitled to your ups and downs. You'll get to start trying once AF shows again, right? When are your next appointments with the Dr? 

Bethany ~ Sorry your fried rice was yucky! :xmas21: Horsey's recipe sounds delicioso! Have you caved and tested? Fx for you! xoxo

Tash ~ Your temp is still up there! Hope you are doing well with the over time!

Laura ~ Work + travel = 10+ hour day...yikes! I was hoping part time would've been half days for you. Hope the aches have eased up. What did the Dr say?

Jen, Jess, Horsey ~ :friends:

And :wave: to any of the other ladies I may have missed! This thread can move quickly!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

I did want to test but I was so thirsty in the middle of the night. Bet my urine is diluted as heck. How about you? :D


----------



## Storked

French onion soup cooking! Mmmmm.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Bethany, love you loads!!! When are you going to test???

Angel, thanks hun! My next appt is tomorrow at 11:30am my time so 1:30 east coast time. Nervous but excited about it. Im pretty sure she is going to go over what the next steps are and what not. I just dont know what else to expect seeing as how they couldve technically told me what the next steps are over the phone. I dont have a scan or anything scheduled so dont know what else she is going to do. Im really hoping we are third time lucky fx.

My friend posted on FB the other day that her girl will be here in 30 days... just reminds me that my lo wont be here a month later :cry:


----------



## Storked

Amy, sorry. I know how hard it is when your friends are having their babies and you don't have yours :hugs:
Not sure when/if I will test. I am wearing a pad just in case my period starts. Feel so PMSy lol.
I can't wait to hear about your appt honey


----------



## mommylov

Im keeping my figers crossed for you all in the tww right now! I think just about everyone is with the exception of horsey and I if Im not mistaken. My ultimate wish is for all of us to be preggers come the end of Jan at the latest Feb. :)


----------



## Storked

Sounds good to me Amy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Soup sounds yummy Bethany! I want some...it's lunch time here!

Amy ~ pregnant doppelgänger's...we want to hate on them, instead we put on our faces while our hearts break over and over. :hugs: FB strikes again! I hope the Dr's visit gives you great news and sound advice! 

Warning PMS moment...Two weeks ago I held my doppelgänger's LO when she was 5 days old...I kept my smile on, but DH sensed something was wrong. He caught on and as we left he said what I feared he would say, "Can't you be happy for anyone?" I remained silent because the one person who I expected to get it, didn't. My sister understood, so I didn't feel as selfish after talking to her...I often wish I could be like my DH and have the emotions of a robot. Gah, what happened to my PMA? My DH is a sport, its just that he lives in the now...sometimes I'm like a needle facing a scratch on a record and I get stuck. I do believe 3rd times a charm...I just A. never thought it would happen to me and B. never thought it would be this challenging. End PMS moment. 

On the flip side...I'm with Amy, cheers to Christmas, New Year's or Valentine's BFPs!
:dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, it isn't that you aren't happy for someone else but that you also feel sad for you. And why shouldn't we feel sad? We should have our babies right now! It is crushing to see friends posting hospital pictures around the time you were due, knowing "that should be ME!"
Doesn't mean that you aren't happy for them. Of course you are. But you are sad for you because it reminds you of all that was lost. It is completely understandable :hugs:

Sometimes I hate letting things get to me. I asked my niece not to send pictures of her baby and when she does anyway, I ignore them. I hate going to church because everyone my age has at least 2 children already and boast about how awesome they are for fulfilling that sacred role of "mother". Things eat at you. Because we belong to the mom club but we don't. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's like you said, we're waiting to be Earth Mommies. Patience was never a strong suit of mine...

I will however wait to test until Friday or Saturday. I cannot believe you have a pad on already! That made me laugh...I am def PMSing and cramping. I expect the premenstral spotting to start tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Storked

Why isn't impatience a virtue? ;)
Well I hope that your PMSing is all a lie and is really BFP symptoms! :happydance:
Yeah I got the trusty pad on. I swore I was going to start last night but nada. Back hurts. I want a coke...oh coke...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:rofl: Coke...Silver lining of AF...we get to indulge in the things we deny ourselves for 3 weeks out of the month! I want a double tall, nonfat, no whip, Spiced Pumkin Latte.


----------



## xoxo4angel

And fx PMS is your BFP in disguise.


----------



## Storked

Hey, it helps to soothe our hurt feelings. Then we have weeks of torture from caffeine deprivation :)


----------



## Storked

If my sister doesn't quit nagging me to place a Pampered Chef order I will smack her.


----------



## Storked

Know what else is nice during AF? SAUNA. Or really hot showers. Mmmm.


----------



## xoxo4angel

We do need AF comforts! Hot tub, coke or coffee :coffee: none for you of course, but a glass of vino! :wine:

Re: Pampered Chef. I love it! Your sis nagging you :haha:


----------



## Storked

I like Pampered Chef but dang. I'd rather have more money for books!

Psst! Angel....I do like white chocolate mocha frappucinos. And I once had a white wine at The Olive Garden that was tasty. Don't tell anyone or I will be excommunicated for apostasy! ;)

What are you getting your DH for Christmas? Do you know what you are getting by chance? :)


----------



## Storked

Guys, why is it guaranteed that you will hear a knock on the door the instant that you are naked?


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: you girls are seriously so funny! Im cracking up reading all of this!

Bethany, pamper chef, naggin sis, and knock on the door while nakey :argh: :rofl:

Angel, You are soooo much stronger than I am and dont for a seconf feel like you are beign selfish. You held a baby with a smile on your face... thats more than I could do right now. BIG hugs babe!!!!

We really need some powerful :dust: to be sprinkled around here. Im SUPER tired which I hope is a sign that Im maybe ovulating and hopefully going to have AF soon so that we can start testing.


----------



## Storked

We do need some powerful :dust: ! More BFPs!

So, turns out the knock was a delivery. An early birthday present from my SIL- a $50 gift card for Amazon! Am I lame if I want to use it to buy a 50 pack of pregnancy test strips? :D


----------



## mommylov

Um no! I would totally do that! lol


----------



## mommylov

This whole waiting for AF thing is hard... really wish she would come already so that I can get testing done :(


----------



## horseypants

thanks for reminding me. i need more strips to po.


----------



## Storked

:hugs: Amy


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> thanks for reminding me. i need more strips to po.

heck yes!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Haha...I'd totally buy Prenatals, OPKs, HPTs and anything related to TTC if I were given an Amazon gift card! Do it! Do it! Haha!

Amy ~ waiting for AF is the toughest and feels like it takes forever! *twiddle thumbs*


----------



## Storked

Not only am I getting HPTs but I am also going to get a shewee. My husband will die :D


----------



## Storked

I kind of want a diva cup too but what if I buy it and get pregnant?!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Psst! Angel....I do like white chocolate mocha frappucinos. And I once had a white wine at The Olive Garden that was tasty. Don't tell anyone or I will be excommunicated for apostasy! ;)
> 
> What are you getting your DH for Christmas? Do you know what you are getting by chance? :)


Mums the word! 

We've decided to convert the fireplace to gas logs as our gift to each other! And I'm hoping he'll get wrapped up in the Christmas spirit and buy me a new bag while we're in NY.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Why do you need a shewee? :haha:


----------



## mommylov

I just realized something... my 1st lo's due date was feb 13, 2012. I just mc #2 and finish bleeding and got a - blood test 11 days ago. If I get my period "on time" which would be in the next 2-3 weeks that would put us at christmas. Then they are going to start testing which I assume is for a whole cycle (30+/- days) that puts us in the end of jan. We would THEN be able to ttc so I wouldnt be pregnant by my due date... :(


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Psst! Angel....I do like white chocolate mocha frappucinos. And I once had a white wine at The Olive Garden that was tasty. Don't tell anyone or I will be excommunicated for apostasy! ;)
> 
> What are you getting your DH for Christmas? Do you know what you are getting by chance? :)
> 
> 
> Mums the word!
> 
> We've decided to convert the fireplace to gas logs as our gift to each other! And I'm hoping he'll get wrapped up in the Christmas spirit and buy me a new bag while we're in NY.Click to expand...

Oh fingers crossed for a new bag!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> I just realized something... my 1st lo's due date was feb 13, 2012. I just mc #2 and finish bleeding and got a - blood test 11 days ago. If I get my period "on time" which would be in the next 2-3 weeks that would put us at christmas. Then they are going to start testing which I assume is for a whole cycle (30+/- days) that puts us in the end of jan. We would THEN be able to ttc so I wouldnt be pregnant by my due date... :(

It sucks :( :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel...for questionable toilets or lack of when travelling! Buahahahaha!


----------



## mommylov

oh a new bag would be nice!!! 

Ok dumb "amy question"... whats a shewee? :oops:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> oh a new bag would be nice!!!
> 
> Ok dumb "amy question"... whats a shewee? :oops:

Not a dumb question at all!


https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/shewee.jpg
Buahahahaha!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Amy :hugs: I'm not preggers either and today was my 1st EDD...pretty sure that's why I'm weepy, unmotivated and trying to sleep the day away (if only I could sleep).


----------



## xoxo4angel

Why does the shewee make me say eww and laugh at the same time? I could've used it while in line on Black Friday!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww Amy :hugs: I'm not preggers either and today was my 1st EDD...pretty sure that's why I'm weepy, unmotivated and trying to sleep the day away (if only I could sleep).

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss: 

Hope today flies by for you doll... love you!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmmm...would be easier to poas with that sucker! Better than trying to wee in a Dixie cup...can be messy at times!


----------



## mommylov

BUAHAHAHAHHAH Bethany :rofl:

Angel, I thought the SAME thing... I was like "Ewww... buahahah, Ohh I want that, no I dont" LOL


----------



## Storked

Angel, my first reaction was like that but now I just think "useful!" LOL
Oh honey, it is your due date? BIG :hugs: 
Cry, eat something tasty, lay in bed...whatever you want. Love you <3


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Hmmm...would be easier to poas with that sucker! Better than trying to wee in a Dixie cup...can be messy at times!

I am telling you- you think of the possibilities the longer you look at it :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Aww Amy :hugs: I'm not preggers either and today was my 1st EDD...pretty sure that's why I'm weepy, unmotivated and trying to sleep the day away (if only I could sleep).
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you. I've never been good at being depressed or sad and Bethany's post about a shewee is über distracting (in a good way)! :rofl:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm thinking a shewee would be good for those with little girls potty training! Or long road trips?? You're right...that little sucker could be handy! Lol! To get one or not to get one? 

As for indulging my blues away...how does a slice of white chocolate cheesecake with red velvet cake sound? Yummy! It's still frozen, so waiting for it to defrost!


----------



## Storked

Angel, that sounds delish! MMMM! Enjoy every bite!
Psst! You know you want a shewee- and they even sell it in pink with a pink case. And an extension tube should you happen to have to urinate in extreme weather or off a boat ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

SOLD! I hate when we go to the lake house and I have to jump in the lake to wee! Last year I got poison something up there because I popped a squat on the side of the cabin :haha: Was all over my booty!

Edit: "Up there" is referring to the lake house's location. That could be misread, my Hoo Ha was spared the rash!


----------



## mommylov

hahah.. hmm Now Im thinking this would be a great little thing to have!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> SOLD! I hate when we go to the lake house and I have to jump in the lake to wee! Last year I got poison something up there because I popped a squat on the side of the cabin :haha: Was all over my booty!
> 
> Edit: "Up there" is referring to the lake house's location. That could be misread, my Hoo Ha was spared the rash!

Go buy em up! :D avoid that ever again right? I think I will buy the extension tube from their site- it is on $3.75. I would like to have broader option of where to direct the pee lol!

Amy, you need one too :haha:


----------



## Storked

Wow, I didn't order a single book. I used all of my gift card on pregnancy tests, a diva cup, and a shewee LOL


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls! Wow first time in ages that i have alot to catch up on haha!

Angel my temp is still up, AF should be here on 10th :) Which i am quite okay about to be honest ...

Bethany LOL at using the amazon voucher for preg tests.. i totally would, cos if one of those got you a bfp, it would have been a really memorable present hehe!

Ames SUCKS that you may not be preg by LO due date :( To be honest im due end of Feb and im doubtful that i will even be preg by then :(


Hope all u girls are ok?

Update with me:

Well, overtime sucks majorly but i need to get my flexi time down, i currently owe work 31 flexi hours that im trying to work off, and its only meant to be a maximum of 14 hours down.. oops :) Angelic innocent face!

Anddd .... Chris has just gone to go get the puppies :D I am SO excited its physically unreal :) They will be home in a few hours :D Im going to Tescos with my sister now to go and get all the puppy gear :D YAY FOR ME.. Hoping it will be a wonderful distraction over christmas for me :D

And im off work tomorrow so a whole day with the puppies :)

Apart from that on the TTC front, af cramps, terrible stomach aches, and i keep feeling like af is here but when i check nothing :( will be here by monday but bring it on.. i have puppies so i dont care how bad af is hehe!!

How are u allll love u all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash!!! Awww so excited for you.. Im sure you are going to just be loved and love your furry kids!!! Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you hun. Both times I was preggers, I thought AF was coming and wa wrong so hoping for the same for you but tha tyou have a healthy LO :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Gosh I wish I could go and hug all of you. Today just feels gloomy. I know its hard to see the up side of taking a while longer to get pregnant. But maybe my experience will shed some light. My pregnancy is not going well for me mentally. I never expected this to happen. I had 2 afs and then got pregnant, a little over 2 months after mc. And it has been extremely hard mentally and physically. I am suffering from panic attacks in the middle of the night with horrible shoulder pain ( have had a chronic left shoulder problem for the last 6 years, never had proper medical insurance to take care of it). I felt like I was having a heart attack, have been to the emergency room several times, had a chest x-ray right before this pregnancy, ekgs, heart ultrasounds and nothing shows.. but the pain feels so intense. Since the mc I have been plagued with horrible nightmares about giving birth over and over to dying babies. But the dreams with this last pregnancy have been terrifying. The other night I had a dream that I had a 12 year old son, and I found him by a lake and I found that he hung himself from a tree (committed suicide). I don't know where these dreams are coming from, but they are scaring the hell out of me. 

There is some positive about taking longer to get pregnant. You are still healing mentally and physically. I don't ever want any of you to experience pregnancy the way I am experiencing this pregnancy. I try to be happy and positive, but just when I started feeling comfortable with the last pregnancy, and sure that baby was ok, she died. I think I have a combination of grief mixed with severe hormonal issues. At times I feel like a woman with post partum depression or bipolar. 

OHHH and guess what? Hubby went and picked up my medical records that were only from the beginning of this year to the present, and they were 300 pages so they put them of a cd. My husband went through the autopsy report of the baby. And he told me yesterday, that he read the whole entire autopsy report it was about 20 pages long. Not sure if it was a wise idea to tell me at that time, because I was already feeling down and sick. Well he told me, and guess what. The baby was perfectly healthy. They tested her for all of the trisomies, all her organs, etc. They concluded she had a slow demise because her umbilical cord was twisted 3 fold, so it slowly cut of her nourishment and she died a slow death. This made me feel miserable depressed every bad feeling one could feel. I still have her foot prints on her death certificate, they are only a little bit bigger than a barbie doll. 

Sorry to vent so much. I feel like we are all going through some kind of heartbreak right now. And we are at different points in our heartbreak. If it weren't for you ladies, I seriously don't know where I would be right now. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tash, so excited about the puppies. They will be a wonderful distraction. I am also looking into getting a dog for myself, preferably a Boston Terrier. I love those dogs. 

Amy, so sorry for all you are going through right now. At the same time I always admire that through the toughest of times you always seem to be able to put a smile on your face and hold on to hope. You sound like a generally positive person who has had a tough time but still hold on to hope. You are a great example for me.

Angel, so sorry about your edd. I hope you get bfp very soon, you need this. I want you to have your beautiful precious lo. Ohh and your NYC trip is coming up, right? Oh I wish I could go on a trip right now, just to distract myself. 

Everybody else.. love all of you!!


----------



## mommylov

Angel, congrats! You graduated to "Chat Happy BNB Member" :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Awwww Jess... BIG hugs hun! Im so sorry you are having such a hard time. I cant imagine what you are going through with the pains and nightmares. I really wish I had words that would take it all away. Something to think about that might help you enjoy this lo.. your last scan showed the baby was healthy right? Thats a great start!!! Your levels from the begining of your pregnancy up to now were stronger than mine were this last time so that too is a great sign. I really think you are going to be holding this LO in your arms in no time and he/she is going to be healthy and really complete your family. Hopefully, with time your nightmares will go away and you will really get to enjoy all the kicks and hicups and rolls during this pregnancy. We love you and are here for you!! :hug:


----------



## horseypants

My due date was this week too. Boohoo us. :cry:


----------



## Storked

Natasha, :happydance: WOOHOO for the pups! You will feel a million times better with fur babies to mother <3 I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;d do without my kitty

Jessica, so sorry honey how horrible to know that your baby went slowly :hugs: she doesn&#8217;t feel pain anymore and she is watching over you. 
It is a lose-lose after a loss. When you become pregnant you are terrified but if you don&#8217;t, like me, you start to be scared that you will never get another chance. :cry:
We just have to have faith and hold on tight to each other :hugs:

Horsey, :hugs: oh I am so sorry honey. We should all be meeting these days with beans in our bellies :(

Amy and Angel, you need to be an addict, like me!


----------



## horseypants

went to amazon - got more strips

u guys say some funny stuff pls :)


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> My due date was this week too. Boohoo us. :cry:

BIG BIG BIG hugs to you too horsey... love you! :kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Natasha, :happydance: WOOHOO for the pups! You will feel a million times better with fur babies to mother <3 I don&#8217;t know what I&#8217;d do without my kitty
> 
> Jessica, so sorry honey how horrible to know that your baby went slowly :hugs: she doesn&#8217;t feel pain anymore and she is watching over you.
> It is a lose-lose after a loss. When you become pregnant you are terrified but if you don&#8217;t, like me, you start to be scared that you will never get another chance. :cry:
> We just have to have faith and hold on tight to each other :hugs:
> 
> Horsey, :hugs: oh I am so sorry honey. We should all be meeting these days with beans in our bellies :(
> 
> Amy and Angel, you need to be an addict, like me!

I feel like Im pretty close to being there! hehe

I love google! I had some random things left in my pantry and googled some recipes... think Im going to be making this some time this week!


Cranberry Chicken:
12 skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 

1 1/4 cups cranberry sauce 

1 packet dry onion soup mix 

1/2 cup French-style salad dressing 

1 teaspoon white sugar 

1 pinch ground black pepper 
Check All Add to Shopping List .Directions
1.Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C).
2.Arrange chicken in an 11x17 inch baking dish. In a medium bowl, combine the cranberry sauce, soup mix, salad dressing, sugar and ground black pepper. Mix well and spoon mixture over chicken.
3.Cover dish and bake at 325 degrees F (165 degrees C) for 1 to 1 1/2 hours, or until chicken is cooked through and juices run clear.

**EDIT: not going to make 12 breasts though and for sides some stuffing or rice or mashed potatoes, green beans and corn bread muffins!


----------



## horseypants

hey that sounds pretty yum.


----------



## mommylov

Doesnt it?!?! I was like "Thanks Chef Google"!!! heheh


----------



## horseypants

mmm cornbread muffins


----------



## Storked

Chef Google and Dr. Google...is there anything that google can't do? :D


----------



## mommylov

heheh, I know I love it!!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, speaking of- I totally googled a copycat recipe for Red Lobster biscuits hehe!


----------



## lilesMom

im still playing catch up but just wanna say :hugs: angel before i forget everything out of my tired sievy brain xxxxxx
i agreee with bethany , we arent not happy for people , we r just sad for us. 
i am of course so thankful to be preg but it doesnt stop me missing my first Lo or wishing i was 8 months preg instead of 3.5 . not ungratefully, i am grateful just a little sad too to miss my first bub. xxxx :hugs: ur Dh had a silly moment the numpty. he should get it xxxxxxx. 
a random preson at work (who i do know ish but dont her name , 1000s of people work in the hosp and i see lots cos im up all the dif wards on different days :) ) , asked me when wa si due today, i told her and then she asked is it ur first pregnancy. 
i was like no , second but first child i hope, she was nice but some people look at u like ur crazy but i cant deny lile by saying yeah its my first. 
ok ive wandered sorry back to catch up :)
i rang my doc and they said , its prob stretchin pain so long as its not severe and doesnt persist. :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> SOLD! I hate when we go to the lake house and I have to jump in the lake to wee! Last year I got poison something up there because I popped a squat on the side of the cabin :haha: Was all over my booty!
> 
> Edit: "Up there" is referring to the lake house's location. That could be misread, my Hoo Ha was spared the rash!

up there was totally misread by me haha

bethany woudl u not wee a little on ur fingers holdin it??????
but defo good for toilets in thailand, they have hole in the ground toilets....
and bad hygiene in lots of cases :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi and :hugs: to al with due dates just gone and soon xxxxxxxxxxx
yucky due dates xxxxxxxxxxxx
love to all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

looks liek i missed ye again , doh!!!!

tash have funwith ur puupies, yey :)

amy :hugs: and hope ur doc does great things for u tmor and decides u can ttc now xxxxxxxxxxxxx tell her u really want to obvs if it is possible to do so safely xxxx
u never know she may surprise u ( i hope so xxxxxxxx

xoxoxxoxoxxoxoxxoxoxo to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I will try the shewee out and let you know if I pee on my hands LOL


----------



## mommylov

YUM Bethany!!! THose are amazing!!!

Thanks Laura, I hope she had good news too. I know that she is going to want me to wait until af comes to maybe even start testing because they want to give me meds like pregesterone or whatever if I need it but they need accurate readings on my homrones so she will want me to wait to cycle to know for sure :(


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/6FED3D67-5AFD-44C4-897A-A947A1E90836-4831-0000046CB63937F7.jpg
Soup and sandwich weather!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> YUM Bethany!!! THose are amazing!!!
> 
> Thanks Laura, I hope she had good news too. I know that she is going to want me to wait until af comes to maybe even start testing because they want to give me meds like pregesterone or whatever if I need it but they need accurate readings on my homrones so she will want me to wait to cycle to know for sure :(

:hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Horsey :hugs:

Tash ~ Yay for puppies! Post pics if you can!

Bethany ~ I had soup today too! Yours looks really yummy! Yay for your amazon order! I've added a shewee to my cart...it'll be there for my next order! Cannot believe I am getting one! (Psst it's almost Thursday...isn't that your expected BFP day? Excited for you!)

Laura ~ Glad the Dr said the aches are nothing to concern yourself over. 

Amy ~ FX tomorrow the doc brings you comforting advice. 

Jen ~ Hope you are well and work isn't too tough on you tomorrow.

Jess ~ Sorry you are having a tough go...you need a dream catcher to fend of the nightmares. Before you know it you will have your LO in your arms with 2 big sisters loving on her (or him). 

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, how did you remember?! I swear I think AF is here but nothing :) when are you expecting her? Hopefully she won't dare show!


----------



## xoxo4angel

My iPad is on the blink...think I need to update it because it keeps closing my browser! 

Who knows why I remember the things I remember :shrug: I'm guessing because I make milestones to get to my "unexpected" AF date...Like, Monday Laura starts work and Jen gets her scan - check, Wed Amy goes to the doc, Thursday Bethany gets her BFP, Friday DH gets home and Saturday Tash and I get BFPs! Ask me anything about work and I couldn't tell ya! My mind shuts down to outside info on the last leg if my tww! :haha:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I'm going to take some pics and show u guys in the morning if I can figure out how to , sorry this reply is short but I'm on my phone in bed and it's awkward to use , angel are u testing Saturday , my af due on Monday not long now 
And Bethany no af cannot turn up she must leave u alone xxx
Love u all night will catch up and have a good old post in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, wow! You have a great memory! I am the worse :( I barely remember my name sometimes lol

Hope everyone sleeps tight! :sleep:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I agree with Amy. You rock lady!

Amy, I slept for all of three hours :D how about you?

Natasha, are you just loving on your furry babies? :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

7 o clock in d morning on my day off and im wide awake, typical!!!!
woke up to go to loo and am wide awake , doh!!!

bethany thanks for testing the shewee for me ha ha xxxxxxx
ur soup looks yummy, id love some :)

amy sorry u have to wait honey, i know how much it sucks, all u wanna do is try again . xxxx
it wont be much longer now, i know it feels like an eternity when u r in it though.
i dont know how many times i bawled over it when i was waiting. xxxx :hugs: xxx
but ur wait will have the happiest ending with a lovely sticky bean xxxxx
i cant wait for u bfp and ur scans to go well. xxx
ye all deserve it so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
try to enjoy xmas and new yrs as much as u can and before u know it u will be ttc and bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel u really do have a great memory, well done xxxxxxxx
fx really hard for sat for u honey xxxx
ur gettin a shewee too :) let me know how u get on with it :)
im very curious about um . have thought they looked like a good idea but get a little squeamish about um :)

tash huray for ur new additions to ur family :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope u r having the best day off with um xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!! Yeahhh sorry i havent been on, i literally am in love with these puppies i just want to eat them!! I wont obviously, that would be an expensive meal lol!

They are so gorgeous, im trying to figure out how to upload pictures, its hard for me to get a decent picture because they wont stay still they are running around everywhere and peeing as they go! Its lovely!! I didnt even care that my temperature was lover today cos i just wrote it down and got straight up to the puppies :D

Anymore BFPs yet? Im not expecting mine, im really not, i kind of am putting it on the back of my mind, i think getting these puppies was the best idea :D

How are u all? I havent caught up yet because i have no concentration and i feel useless to u girls, but if an of u are sad, big hugs and cuddles and kisses and everything else, if u are okay i hope it stays that way, i love u all , gonna try get a picture now xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hurray tash happy cuddles and playing :) xxxxxxxx
i went back to sleep for 3 hrs was lovely :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

TTCSecrets said:


> I'm going to take some pics and show u guys in the morning if I can figure out how to , sorry this reply is short but I'm on my phone in bed and it's awkward to use , angel are u testing Saturday , my af due on Monday not long now
> xxxxxxxx

I'm basing my expected AF on my luteal phase (the average is 12-14 days). By those calculations AF should be here Saturday or Sunday for me. :shrug: Hope those puppies didn't keep you up last night. Glad they have brightened your mood :thumbup:

Laura ~ Isn't that how it always happens...the day you can sleep in you find yourself wide awake! Hope you have a relaxing day off! 

Good morning ladies! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

3 hours Bethany??? What were you doing? :blush::haha:

Thanks Laura :hugs:.. the waiting this time seems so much harder :brat: because I am told not to try since I seem to have trouble carrying :cry:. I have 50+ cheapy sticks, a digit pregnancy test, and an OPK just waiting for me :sad1:. If it werent for the fact that this has happened twice now, I would just say f*** it and paos and try again :sex::spermy::test:. I cant go through this again :nope: so Im trying to go by drs orders. Im so terrified for today's appt :argh:. I just have this feeling Im going to hear something that Im not going to want to hear :ignore: I hate feeling so scared/depressed/sad/anxious/ETC...

Good Morning to you all and lots of :dust: to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy, I feel the same way each time I go to my Dr. Things will be just fine, you'll see. The nurse once told me the biggest battle is getting the eggy and spermy to meet up...the rest the Dr can help you with if needed. xoxo Oh and I believe they like to see you in person because they get to bill for an office visit!


----------



## mommylov

That makes me feel better :hugs: Please forgive my memory but did you have any trouble getting pregnant the 2 times you did? I guess I have a false sense of security in that I was able to fall right away both times. Obv something isnt right though so I guess Im worried about what they will find and it wont be such an easy fix :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

1st mc was natural in April (conceived first shot in March). DH was gone in May. We tried in June, BFN. We tried in July, BFP! Here I now sit waiting on AF #4...hasn't gone as quickly as I was hoping it would *sigh* I wonder what life has in store for me...I dread the day I go for a follie check and she says, "annovulatory cycle." The emotional scars and my body failing me TWICE often make me think the worst. It will be fine though...for both of us! :friends: What time is your appointment?


----------



## mommylov

Did they say why you werent able to fall as quick this time? :( Im so sorry... I really am trying to have faith but I do have a great feeling for all of you!

Appt is at 11:30 so 2 1/2 more hours :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

They have not said why we haven't hit the mark yet. Last month DH's :spermy: checked out fine. I O'ed from right side, same side the debris was blocking my tube, so that explains last month. This month I Oed from right side again, not sure why it hasn't took :shrug: By now I expected to have that _feeling_ and I don't. No worries though...I'm meant to go on a mini vacay with my DH in just over a week! We need to reconnect after all we've been through this year! 

Be sure to update us about the Dr's appointment and hit me up if you have any testing/follie scan questions!


----------



## Storked

Laura, don't you hate that? It took me ages to sleep last night! As for the shewee...I am really excited about it LOL!

Natasha, fur babies really do help to ease the blow of BFNs. My kitty lets me baby him and I just love it. Baby those pups :D

Angel, good morning! The weekend is fast approaching :)
Also...third time is the charm. When you get that BFP again, it will be sticky!

Amy, no night time lovings for me last night! I went to bed before DH and when he crawled in it woke me up. Then I had to pee. Then we talked forever. Then I was wide awake hehe.
I think Angel is right about the bill ;)
You will have that sticky bean before you know it and your bubs will have been worth the wait :kiss:

AFM: well I POA this morning and then forgot about it because I had to grocery shop (and schlep it all up to the apartment- workout DONE lol). I came back, remembered, looked at it. I think I see a shadow of a line but honestly, could be evap. Just have to pee tomorrow and see. If AF doesn't show first!
Also, we may get to move to Thailand in less than a year. The guy really wants him there though my husband feels that he needs more training so they are meeting soon to discuss it. He got the email last night and showed it to me and then said "have you been praying for this to happen?!"
Sort of. And there you have it ladies. My prayers carry a punch lol


----------



## mommylov

Oh yay Bethany!!!! Im caustiously excited!!!!!!!!

Angel, I hope you guys have a wonderful time in NY. Its going to be magical this time of year and then you will get great news... maybe even before you guys leave!! Looking for more BFP's here ladies... I need some motivation! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany cant you post pic of the test? xx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I tried taking a pic with my phone but I just couldn't get in close enough to see it (camera would blur :( )

Amy, I am just thinking evap. Until I can prove it clearly, I am not pregnant :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Owww i hope its a positive :) I really do, when is af due bethany?

Amy how are u holding up sweetheart xx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, my P Tracker predicts AF tomorrow though hard to say for sure since I have been so irregular. But I still have 8 dip strips, 5 Digitals and another cheapie test. I may make it until my 50 show up, if AF doesn't show first :D

Amy, how much longer until your appointment now?


----------



## mommylov

Im still putting pos vibes out for you Bethany... fx!!!!!

Thanks Tash, really nervous right now. Its really strange, Im nervous and have good feelings and bad feelings about this. I just hope they dont tell me that I cant have kids or something. I want a baby and want to be a mommy so bad :(

How are you hun? How are the puppies????


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Natasha, my P Tracker predicts AF tomorrow though hard to say for sure since I have been so irregular. But I still have 8 dip strips, 5 Digitals and another cheapie test. I may make it until my 50 show up, if AF doesn't show first :D
> 
> Amy, how much longer until your appointment now?

1 hour and 14 mins :cry:


----------



## Storked

Oh Amy, I don't think that they will tell you that you can't have kids. They will tell you what you can do so you CAN :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Monkey madness!
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/82FF7905-10CC-4CF3-8156-053CD846769A-5383-000004F342576229.jpg


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: You post the best pics! lol


----------



## Storked

Thanks Amy- I have to steal some from my husband's FB :D The above are Thai monkeys and so cute!


----------



## mommylov

They are hehe! I cant believe you are going to be living there. You must get more and more excited with each day that passes!


----------



## Storked

I do and I can have a pet one there! He promises that they are possibly the worst monkeys ever but whatever. I need more and more pets for the baby-sized hole in my heart <3


----------



## mommylov

awwwwwwwwww :( You are going to have a LO soon! I know it and feel it!


----------



## Storked

We all will <3 and they can torment our sweet pets hehe :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Bethany how exciting...I doubt it was an evap line! Pee on another stick!! Both times I got my +ve BFP I tested at 4pm! Things are lining up for you! :hugs: 

Thinking of you Amy while you speak with the Dr. Fingers and toes crossed! :hugs:

Tash. Hugs to the puppies!


----------



## Storked

Angel, I just can't. My first pregnancy my first morning urine gave me the best/darkest results. It will have to be something strong and dark before my husband would consider it positive LOL
What are you up to? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohh. So tomorrow morning it is! :test: Fx!

I just went to Walmart in search of the .88 Pregnancy test. I found them...or so I thought! I accidentally bought the .88 _ovulation_ strips that LOOK exactly like the pregnancy test! :dohh: I have 75 OPKs, well, now I have 78 OPKs (not an exaggeration, I buy the ICs).


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy...waiting or all done?


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Ohh. So tomorrow morning it is! :test: Fx!
> 
> I just went to Walmart in search of the .88 Pregnancy test. I found them...or so I thought! I accidentally bought the .88 _ovulation_ strips that LOOK exactly like the pregnancy test! :dohh: I have 75 OPKs, well, now I have 78 OPKs (not an exaggeration, I buy the ICs).

Oh no Angel!! Are you willing to go back? I had a friend that accidentally bought the .88 OPKs too :haha: she was a good sport though and peed on them :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I could go back, but heck, I'll just use them in the next couple of weeks! Wish my close friends were TTC, I'd use them as their stocking stuffers. :haha:

Are you ready for Christmas? Shopping done?


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> I could go back, but heck, I'll just use them in the next couple of weeks! Wish my close friends were TTC, I'd use them as their stocking stuffers. :haha:
> 
> Are you ready for Christmas? Shopping done?

Go back and get some HPTs :D 
They would make awesome stocking stuffers! :haha:
We haven't even ordered gifts for the family yet and neither DH or I know what we want. Normally, I'd want books but if we do end up leaving soon I can't take them with. So...no idea :blush:
How about you?


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/10787A79-B341-4C2B-B2F7-18BA50DA9833-5383-0000050329CC9A46.jpg

I'd seriously order these for my sisters if it wouldn't make my DH upset. He doesn't quite have the same sense of humor that I do :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy! Im still trying to upload a pic, ive taken like a hundred they are just too cute!! I swear, they are the cutest puppies ive ever seen in my life, i know im biased but still hehe, i have bought puppy nappies, theyre not actual nappies but they are like pads that u put on the floor thta have a scent on them to train the pups to *do their business * there... So they didnt use them very well at first they started chewing on them, but after a bit of puppy treats and patience they are now using the mats :) As im sat on my sofa now i have the laptop on the arm of the chair and the two puppies lay across me in a awkward looking position, both of them fast asleep :) They are very well behaved bless them, a few accidents but thats to be expected :)

I hope things go ok at your appointments and stuff , i really do, i know its easier said than done but try not to worry, they wont tell u u cant have kids and you WIL be a mummy, VERY SOON hopefully!!! I really hope so for all of us , fx!!

My temps arent high anymoe so thinking af will definitely be here by monday, but you know what im fine with that, im getting a bit bitter to ttc, not in a bad way, just in a , cant be arsed way.. I cant make it happen just like that, my bodys obviously just not ready or my eggs arent the one im meant to have, god knows :) And at least AF will be done with for this year, with my cycles being so long, if my af comes on 10th like it is supposed to , it shouldnt reappear until next year, thats a nice thought hehe :)

Hope u are all okay :) xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh my Bethany! Wherever do you find this stuff! If my sister got me a pair of those, I'd laugh of course, but couldn't imagine actually wearing them! Lol!

Shopping...I've a few people left to buy for. I know what I need to get, so it'll be easy. I want to drag DH out with me, if he'd ever stay in one place long enough!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash your puppies sound amazing!! I can just imagine them using and chewing on their potty pads <---what we call them in the states (or in my area anyway). Your temp is still above the cover line, so there is still a chance! Fx :grr: stay away AF! :af: :nope:


----------



## TTCSecrets

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pupss.jpg

Thereee :) The white one is a boy, thats Duke
The black/blue one is Duchess, my bitch xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, how sweet! You are potty training your babies and getting sleep snuggles. LOVE.

Angel, my sisters would display them. We are an odd bunch :) I got one sister a stress breast ball once :D the others were sad over not getting any
In my own place we have...well actually it is DHs...a big penis idol on display for everyone to see :blush:


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pupss.jpg
> 
> Thereee :) The white one is a boy, thats Duke
> The black/blue one is Duchess, my bitch xxxxxx

They look like they are holding hands :kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Honestly, the pictures do NOT do themjustice, if u all lived closer id say all come round here have a play and a chat !! I wish lol! They are gorgoeus xxxx


----------



## mommylov

LOL Bethany!!!

Tash, I wanna see puppies!!!! And I second what Angel says. I know I dont temp but if you are still above the deciding line then I think thats a good sign! :)

Just got to work after seeing my dr. So it was an appt to basically go over where we go from here which is what I thought it would be. She gave me a few different options... She said she wants to start off with some blood work to rule out anything like diabetes, thyroid issues, lupus, and 2-3 other ones. Then, she talk to me about having a hysterosalpingogram (Angel I think you had this done) to make sure there is no blockage but she doesn&#8217;t seem to think that is an issue for me right now. She said that if I didn&#8217;t fall pregnant this next cycle that we monitor that we would then do this. She then looked over my medical records from my last dr and saw that she said I had a slightly bicornuate uterus. I told her that she THOUGHT that but when she did my D&C, she confirmed that there was no kind of septum. So my new dr wants to do the procedure where they inject the dye only into your uterus to check the shape and what not of your uterus. She said that depending on the results of the blood work and the sonogram, she would then maybe want me to go on clomid in the beginning of my cycle and then progesterone in the end but again this is all depending on what they find out. She said that my negative HCG blood test that we did on 11/24/12 makes her think that I should get my period by this weekend or within the next week. She gave me her cell phone number and said to call her directly if I have any issues getting in to get anything done because these tests will now be time sensitive and she wants to make sure we do it. So just waiting for AF to come at this point and we&#8217;ll go from there. So sorry for the long post :oops:


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pupss.jpg
> 
> Thereee :) The white one is a boy, thats Duke
> The black/blue one is Duchess, my bitch xxxxxx

They are sooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy its great news that doctor gave u her cell number, thats brilliant, sounds like she is going to make sure everything is taken care of this time :) Im so happy for u, and brilliant that AF may turn up soon so u can get cracking on TTC again, with all the right help and everything . :D

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pupss.jpg PUPPIES :D xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

My gorgeous babies :D xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a relief! What a great Dr! Yay Amy!! I did have the HSG done...the other one you are talking of is JUST to look at the uterus, good Dr! I love her! Fx come on AF for Amy only! 

Tash ~ Awwwww!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Angel, my sisters would display them. We are an odd bunch :) I got one sister a stress breast ball once :D the others were sad over not getting any
> In my own place we have...well actually it is DHs...a big penis idol on display for everyone to see :blush:


Oh, then they are going to LOVE the shoes! Nothing like boobies on the shelf as a conversational piece. 

Psst, you're married so it IS your place too (at least I hope that is what you were referring too lol!)!


----------



## Storked

Angel, no I meant the penis idol is my husband's LOL. He had it before we married :)

Amy, good for all those tests! But why does she want you on clomid? You want me to politely ask AF to pay you a visit this weekend? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So stinking cute Tash!!! 

Thanks Angel!!! :hugs:

Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> So stinking cute Tash!!!
> 
> Thanks Angel!!! :hugs:
> 
> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:

I don't think so honey. If you had a blocked tube then wouldn't you have trouble getting pregnant? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Angel, no I meant the penis idol is my husband's LOL. He had it before we married :)
> 
> Amy, good for all those tests! But why does she want you on clomid? You want me to politely ask AF to pay you a visit this weekend? :hugs:

Not sure, she said that it wouldnt hurt anything if I did go on it from my uderstanding unless I understood her wrong. She said that she will monitor my follicles and see. 

Yes please re AF! I need her to come. Im probably the only one at the moment wishing for her to pay me a visit so listen up af... if you are in need of visiting any of us... VISIT ME! Dont you dare visit any of these ladies!!!! :trouble:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So stinking cute Tash!!!
> 
> Thanks Angel!!! :hugs:
> 
> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:
> 
> I don't think so honey. If you had a blocked tube then wouldn't you have trouble getting pregnant? :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats what I thought too and she said since I got pregnant relativlye fast both times that she isnt worried about it right now. She also said with the next cycle, if Im using an OPK and all and dont fall that we would THEN discuss doing this.


----------



## Storked

Amy is watching out for us guys! :cloud9:
Clomid to monitor follicles- I think it makes more sense :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Angel, no I meant the penis idol is my husband's LOL. He had it before we married :)
> 
> Amy, good for all those tests! But why does she want you on clomid? You want me to politely ask AF to pay you a visit this weekend? :hugs:

:rofl: That is what I thought you were saying, but wasn't clear. Oh boy! Well, If you've got it flaunt it!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy is watching out for us guys! :cloud9:
> Clomid to monitor follicles- I think it makes more sense :)

ALWAYS watching out for my girls!!!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Angel, no I meant the penis idol is my husband's LOL. He had it before we married :)
> 
> Amy, good for all those tests! But why does she want you on clomid? You want me to politely ask AF to pay you a visit this weekend? :hugs:
> 
> :rofl: That is what I thought you were saying, but wasn't clear. Oh boy! Well, If you've got it flaunt it!Click to expand...

:rofl:

I love all you girls to pieces! lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:


My RE said, we know at least ONE tube is open because you've become pregnant. In fact as I was on the table getting prepped for the HSG, she said, we're only doing this to increase your chances. (25% spike in BFPs within 3 months of the procedure.) It just so happens I had "debris" in my right tube that she was able to push out of the way with they dye. You are totally fine.

I'm surprised about the clomid too...but they say it helps regulate progesterone too. If the pros out weigh the cons, then go for it! Hopefully she'll see you O all on your own! We will be follie watchers together!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:
> 
> 
> My RE said, we know at least ONE tube is open because you've become pregnant. In fact as I was on the table getting prepped for the HSG, she said, we're only doing this to increase your chances. (25% spike in BFPs within 3 months of the procedure.) It just so happens I had "debris" in my right tube that she was able to push out of the way with they dye. You are totally fine.
> 
> I'm surprised about the clomid too...but they say it helps regulate progesterone too. If the pros out weigh the cons, then go for it! Hopefully she'll see you O all on your own! We will be follie watchers together!Click to expand...

Im thinking I may have imssunderstood what she said then. She said that she didnt want to start me on it (IF she did) until after af arrives. Is that when you normally go on it? I dont know too much about clomid so I suppose I should read up on it and how it works. :oops:


----------



## Storked

Angel, you have the best advice. <3


----------



## Storked

Amy, yeah you only do clomid at beginning of cycle like...CD 3-7?


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:
> 
> 
> My RE said, we know at least ONE tube is open because you've become pregnant. In fact as I was on the table getting prepped for the HSG, she said, we're only doing this to increase your chances. (25% spike in BFPs within 3 months of the procedure.) It just so happens I had "debris" in my right tube that she was able to push out of the way with they dye. You are totally fine.
> 
> I'm surprised about the clomid too...but they say it helps regulate progesterone too. If the pros out weigh the cons, then go for it! Hopefully she'll see you O all on your own! We will be follie watchers together!Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking I may have imssunderstood what she said then. She said that she didnt want to start me on it (IF she did) until after af arrives. Is that when you normally go on it? I dont know too much about clomid so I suppose I should read up on it and how it works. :oops:Click to expand...

Oh no, you are right. Clomid is taken on specific cycle days shortly after your AF starts. I'm just curious why she would want to start you on it IF you ovulate on your own? But if she'll give it to you, then take it! I'm feeling twins! 

I've been arguing with my Dr about starting me on it, but she doesn't want to because of the risk. I will be talking with her about it again in the next few weeks though because I GIVE! Cycle monitoring is not enough! I want assistance that comes in the form of a pill!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Im now scared and thinking "What if I DO have a blocked tube and I opted out of that test which was a mistake...". All the what if's are popping into my head.. oye! :dohh:
> 
> 
> My RE said, we know at least ONE tube is open because you've become pregnant. In fact as I was on the table getting prepped for the HSG, she said, we're only doing this to increase your chances. (25% spike in BFPs within 3 months of the procedure.) It just so happens I had "debris" in my right tube that she was able to push out of the way with they dye. You are totally fine.
> 
> I'm surprised about the clomid too...but they say it helps regulate progesterone too. If the pros out weigh the cons, then go for it! Hopefully she'll see you O all on your own! We will be follie watchers together!Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking I may have imssunderstood what she said then. She said that she didnt want to start me on it (IF she did) until after af arrives. Is that when you normally go on it? I dont know too much about clomid so I suppose I should read up on it and how it works. :oops:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, you are right. Clomid is taken on specific cycle days shortly after your AF starts. I'm just curious why she would want to start you on it IF you ovulate on your own? But if she'll give it to you, then take it! I'm feeling twins!
> 
> I've been arguing with my Dr about starting me on it, but she doesn't want to because of the risk. I will be talking with her about it again in the next few weeks though because I GIVE! Cycle monitoring is not enough! I want assistance that comes in the form of a pill!Click to expand...

Isn't Femara supposed to be less risky? Though it doesn't carry that delightful risk of TWINS :oneofeach: :twinboys: :twingirls:


----------



## horseypants

i just finished clomid last night-come on :oneofeach: - at least one for you and one for me ;)


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> i just finished clomid last night-come on :oneofeach: - at least one for you and one for me ;)

I hope you have multiples :happydance: that would be AWESOME


----------



## horseypants

my mom said he weirdest thing the other day when i told her about my friend's ivf twins. she actually asked if she'd want to let me have one!!! haha. bless you mommy. knocked my socks off when she said that.


----------



## mommylov

That is something that she mentioned that we would be at risk for.. multiple babies but she said if you are ok with that then we will move forward. I said Ill take what I can get at this point!!

Horsey, sending twin vibes your way babe!!!!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> my mom said he weirdest thing the other day when i told her about my friend's ivf twins. she actually asked if she'd want to let me have one!!! haha. bless you mommy. knocked my socks off when she said that.

hahaahh! Gotta love moms! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> my mom said he weirdest thing the other day when i told her about my friend's ivf twins. she actually asked if she'd want to let me have one!!! haha. bless you mommy. knocked my socks off when she said that.

That is awesome :baby: :haha:


----------



## mommylov

OMG, I have to share this part of my chat I just had with my hubby just now... he is crazy!

me: oh one more thing... IF she does put me on clomid... it raises our chances for twins *shocked face*
DH: nice, a 2fer 
me: WHAT!?!?!!? I thought you would pee your pants about that
DH: lol
2for1....what a deal
me: *SMH* um.... are you going to push them out? lol


This guy! lol


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> OMG, I have to share this part of my chat I just had with my hubby just now... he is crazy!
> 
> me: oh one more thing... IF she does put me on clomid... it raises our chances for twins *shocked face*
> DH: nice, a 2fer
> me: WHAT!?!?!!? I thought you would pee your pants about that
> DH: lol
> 2for1....what a deal
> me: *SMH* um.... are you going to push them out? lol
> 
> 
> This guy! lol

He is a keeper Amy :D


----------



## Storked

My SIL sent me more early birthday presents. I can never compete with her :o


----------



## Storked

:sleep: so tired. Missed my morning nap of laziness :haha:
:img: why is this licking? :help:

:book: [-(


----------



## mommylov

awww what a sweet SIL Bethany! :)


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> awww what a sweet SIL Bethany! :)

I know. She is so good at gifting that my husband says they don't even try hard anymore because it doesn't come close. No clue what to gift her for Xmas :xmas6: :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i just came on really fast to catch up and say hey, i have to eb up for work in 6 hrs and shoudl be asleep silly lolsy :) xx
amy ur doc sounds great, hurray for good help at last xxxxxxx hoping for ur 2fer :)
bethany ur sil sounds great and fx for tomoros pee xxxxxxxxxx
horsey, that is so funny of ur mom :) xx
angel :hugs: hon fx for u too xxxx
tash is busy with her adorable puppies xxxxx
hi and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx
nt nt xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Get some sleep Laura! :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, yeah I am thinking that I read that Femara won't be as hard on the ovaries. I can't think of the term- supposed to be watching Breaking Bad with spouse lol! How soon do you get to ask? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Hubby is a chemist so he discovered it yesterday and is hooked :)
Maybe that was it with Femara too! It doesn't thin the lining I don't think. Does your DH go to every appointment? Hope you can get away long enough to ask for pills! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Horsey Fixed for Twins this cycle and most importantly a BFP! :dust:

Amy YAY for a great doctors! So glad you switched Amy!! You should be pregnant in no time!! AF this is the one and only time I ask you to come now for amy. Your DH is so sweet to say that about the clomid and twins! :) How exciting that you and horsey are trying for babies with it now!<3

Angel sounds like your nearly ready for christmas! :) Fixed for your BFP!! I must agree go for more hpts if you havent already!! :dust: Also why wont your RE give you clomid if ur requesting it?<3

Bethany I am sooo excited for you to test again!! STAY AWAY AF!!! STAY AWAY!! :dust: I love your pictures!! The shewee sounds handy and gave me a good laugh!! I just asked my dh for one for christmas! It would come in handy for long road trips or camping. You have a great sense of humor and I think its pretty cool that you would give that to your sisters as a gift if dh got it :) Though I know id never wear them! As for your "future" monkey pet that would be sooo cute to have!!! Sounds like us ladies are really loving our fur babies and they will have LO's tormenting them soon!!! All of our pets with that is for sure!! <3

Tash your puppies are soooo cute!!! <3 em!!! I hope they are potty trained easy for you and you can teach them tricks! :) They are so lucky to have you as their mommy!!! Now lets make a bfp happen!!! :dust:

Laura I hope you get your rest before work sweety! Im sorry your having cramping. If it makes you feel better I get painful cramps/pulling/stretching pains too. As long as no bleeding or severe cramps that make you crawl up in pain you should be just fine. Did you call your ob? I am only going by what my doctor says. I know when I work a long day its when I get most pain. The doctor said its normal for me. So hoping its same for you. Have you been feeling the baby move more lately?? How are you?? I hope work is going well for you and isnt too much on you!<3


----------



## Storked

Angel, aw why can't men be more understanding? I hope that he caves :flower:
You just want to be proactive, right? RAINBOW INCOMING.

Jen, the shewee would be good for camping and trips but also, a fried said they could help you to aim for pee cups when heavily pregnant. Think about it :D
Our pets deserve to be tormented and played with hehe! Your doggy will love having a baby around <3


----------



## jen435

haha all i am pitchering is your LO pulling on your kittys tall and you giving him a dirty look to just bare with it til you can save him!! lol Come on bfp i wanna see pictures of kitty being chased!!


----------



## jen435

Angel your pregnant i wont think anything else til u tell me other wise! Same for you bethany & tash!

:dust:

Horsey your next with amy to follow!!!<3


----------



## jen435

I am craving a hot fudge sundae from applebees (mini shooters) yum why cant there be a yummy ice cream place open close by right now :(


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Angel your pregnant i wont think anything else til u tell me other wise! Same for you bethany & tash!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Horsey your next with amy to follow!!!<3

I love that plan <3


----------



## Storked

Jen, aw sorry you can't fulfill the craving :( :hugs:
And my cat is so terrified of children! My brother's kids weren't to his liking at all and the squealish sounds of children have him losing hair in chunks from the stress LOL


----------



## jen435

aww he will probably hide for dear life!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura hi Jen!!! How are you ladies??!? Lol re lo and getting glared at by kitties lol. I know boys are going to be super jealous once we have a little one. Hehe

How are your bumps doing? Jess you too! Hope the three if you and bumps are doing well. 

K off to bed for me, nighty nighty Dollys and talk to ya in the morn!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura hi Jen!!! How are you ladies??!? Lol re lo and getting glared at by kitties lol. I know boys are going to be super jealous once we have a little one. Hehe

How are your bumps doing? Jess you too! Hope the three if you and bumps are doing well. 

K off to bed for me, nighty nighty Dollys and talk to ya in the morn!


----------



## mommylov

Um don't know how I double posted but oops!

Ps, Jen wish I could swing by Applebee's and bring it over to ya hun :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls.. 

Jess Jen Laura how are the bumps? Hope youre all okay!

Amy has AF turned up yet? I hope she does very soon for you so you can get checking out those follies!! 

Bethany how are u ? Tested again yet? I hope the other day wasnt an evap and i hope it was the start of a BFP!

Angel your temps are looking brill! 

Horsey how are you?

Ladies , sorry i been quiet past two days... Kind of had a big high and a big low..

Obviously got my puppies and i am over the moon about them! My mum doesnt know yet, she will go mad, she thinks that with my health and trying for a baby she thinks that having pets is a bad idea.. But i do realise they are a lifelong commitment and they need love and care and they cost money, we were going to have dogs eventually, the only reason we havent go any before now is we thought we should have a baby first so that the dogs dont feel left out when i do have a baby because of the attention i will be giving the baby, but, ive decided ( sounds daft but ) ive decided to buy a toy dol that moves, and make sure the dogs know hte boundaires with it, and i will sit wiht the toy on my lap sometimes so that they are used to it by the time i have a baby, i dont know if its a proven thing but i guess it wont do any harm ay :)

The big low ive had, is that since yesterday ive had extreme pain in my stomach ( i dont know if ive ever mentioned but i was diagnosed with severe endometreosis two years and a half years ago ) and it completely went away when i was pregnant, and i think it has started coming back, i was meant to have an operation to remove the lesions on the outside of the womb, but i found out i was pregnant a week before my operation, so the hospital have said that if i am not pregnant by the new year they need me to think about having hte operation, which will set me ever further back on TTC :'(

I am so ill today as i took dihydrocodeine last night for the pain as it got that bad, and now my body wont stop shaking, i feel like im floating i feel so sick , ive had to have the day off work, i feel so ill its unreal :(( chris said that all i did last night wasmoan and cry in my sleep and he didnt sleep a wink, cos i stop breathing in my sleep for minutes at a time and its usually worse if ive been crying, i feel so awful because he had to be up at 5 for work :((

So im lying on the settee with my quilt and the puppies asleep on me watching some movies :) I will get in so much trouble for having today off sick as ive had alot of time of in the past with my health condition. 

ANYWAY enough of me! Hope youre all okay!!! 

I POAS this morning and BFN , i am definitely expecting AF on monday, maybe thats another reason the pain is hurting so much in my belly..

Love uall xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/mybabies.jpg


----------



## Storked

Natasha, you poor thing! I am so sorry you aren't feeling well- seriously wish I was there to cuddle you. :hugs:
I think the doll for the pups is a nifty idea :thumbup:
As for your surgery, have you thought that maybe it would help you in TTC? I have some friends who have endometriosis as well and for them, having that kind of surgery made them more fertile. Big :hugs: on whatever you decide and keep in mind- you aren't out until the witch shows her face! <3


----------



## Storked

Oh the pups are just sleepy babies aren't they? :D


----------



## Storked

Ladies, I POAS again and I still think I see something but it is faint. Starting to feel crazy lol! So no more testing until Saturday. Unless AF shows first :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany i truly hope you get your BFP this weekend... :D

I know for a fact AF is going to turn up, the amount of pain ive been in im sure of it, come monday/tuesday it will be here, maybe next month ay :)

How are we all?! xxxxx`


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Girls!!

Bethany, I think you are preggers!!!!! :dance:

Tash, your puppies are sooo stinking cute!!! :kiss:

Laura/Jen/Jess, how are you ladies and your bumps doing?? :baby:

Angel, silly hubby. Mine can be the same way when it comes to medicine but they just love us and want the best for us... bless them :hugs:

Horsey, any updates?? Have you been doing any more wedding planning?

Sorry if Ive missed anyone :oops:

No AF for me yet but Im super sad/moody today so hopefully thats a sign. :shrug: Hoping she comes this weekend!

Hi and daily :dust: to all!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i know arent they just the cutest things!!

Im getting a bit pissed off that my cousin (bitch) is updating her status every two minutes so i see her face and nae every two minutes, does my head in, i just wanna punch her, the weeks are going by as im counting down to getting pregnant, and shes slowly but surely totting up the weeks pregnant she is... Im so annoyed with her! 

Amy how are u? Any sign of AF yet? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww Tash, I&#8217;m so sorry you are not feeling well and that your cousin is being very insensitive. I think you really need your space from her and she doesn&#8217;t seem to get it so maybe you should temporarily defriend her from FB and just avoid her as much as you can. She seems pretty relentless and won&#8217;t stop but you need to stay away from her so that you can have some peace.


----------



## jen435

Tash ur pups are dolls so cute and cuddly. Makes me wanna stay how and cuddle kobe all.day but i must finish christmas shopping... Yuck. 
Tash im sorry ur in pain and about ur insensitive cousin. I agree with amy defriend her. U dont need the stress sweety. Enjoy ur pups and dh. Its almost christmas!! So get excited sweety.

Bethany im sooo excited for saturday! Praying your patience gives u a dark dark.bfp!!! :) :dust:

Angel any news??? How are u?? :dust:

Amy hope they are signs ur last af is coming. Cant wait til it comes so u can move forward with testing! One and only time ill ever ask for u to get af! Hows work?<3

Laura hope ur having a good day sweety<3 hows it going?

Jess hope u and baby are doing ok! Miss you and always thinking of u!<3

I had my hubby take me to store last night and i had my ice cream sundae. Thank u amy for offer! I wish we all lived close! Our los wouldnt need anymore friends ever! They would have eachother. Oh to dream. Time to get out of bed get dressed and finish chriatmas shopping hopefully. Got my husband and mom left. Kobe n precious need soup meat bones. I got a 100 christmas bonus i despritely need sneakera bc mine have holes in them and its only pair of shoes i own. I just realized im not girly to have a girl. I dont own boots or dressy shoes and i wear clothes from high school. Im 28yrs old with no fashion sense. All well i also need new bras (i outgrown mine) should i buy nursing bras or reg bras?? Wow my husband is right i need to fix all this before baby is here. Wish i had someone to help me throw away old clothes and help me start fresh. (most my hs sweaters are nice but some faded n some holey at.seams like under arms)


----------



## mommylov

Awww wish I was there to help ya hun! Work is ok, its work lol. I JUST started Xmas shopping isn't that terrible!? How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks ladies...

You guys think you guys are bad!

Ive not even bought a card for christmas! Not a thing! xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I just remembered the psychic's words to you. Your time is coming! :happydance:
Oh and block your cousin from FB!

Amy, how are you? Hope AF shows soon so that you can be closer to TTC that rainbow!

Jen, first off- it is great to fit into stuff from HS! I can still wear shirts but not pants. Nothing wrong with dressing young ;) heels stink. Flats can be extremely cute, comfortable and make your feet look smaller.*
You planning to nurse? Maybe a nursing bra?
Wish we were all there to help you out! And how sweet of DH to take you out <3

Jessica, letting you know that I love you honey and hope you are doing better. And if you aren't then let us know so that we can love and support and reassure you :hugs:

Laura, where are you? :kiss:

Horsey, I never asked if you had bad side effects from Clomid. Giving you loads and loads of twin :dust:

Angel, how are you today? <3

Guys I don't think I am pregnant. I have a friend who just tested (not even late yet) and her BFP is glaringly apparent. Maybe these are crap tests (sigh)
May just end up being another long cycle


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/91030C14-82EB-41F7-8CCF-6D870E08E3C1-6902-0000060D34E949F2.jpg


----------



## Storked

Oh and I forgot to tell you that my kitty chewed on my pee stick from this morning. EW.


----------



## horseypants

ew bad little kitty! heh. your kitty is a bit on the naughty, isnt he.

guys im losing hope. :(

xmas cards - i was wanting to do a photo postcard. do you know where i'd send the photo to get those printed? i want the sort of thing we dont need an envelope for.


----------



## Storked

Horsey, it was pretty gross of him! No idea why he went for it- just had to smell like piss!
Have you used Shutterfly before? They may send envelopes anyways but you can save them for other stuff :)
Don't lose hope Horsey. We are all in this together. You will be the mom of multiples. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany - EW Gross , Kitty eating your pee stick! 

Horsey - Hey chick how are you?

ALl the rest of you hope you are okay

Im still not well..... Im so hungry but when i look at food to eat i feel sick as hell, havent eaten since Tuesday night :( even a biscuit :( Even my skin hurts, i feel like my skin is bruised all over, like no matter where i touch it feels like im touching a bruise :(

I hope i can go into work tomorrow, i need to get some overtime in! 

Im going to temp until O on next cycle is confirmed then stop until january so i can enjoy the lie ins of christmas :) xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha honey, are you coming down with the flu? My skin always hurts with the flu :hugs:


----------



## Storked

And go you on temping until O and then playing it cool :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think i may be you know, i know ive barely moved all day, even the puppies became hard to handle because i feel so ill, most people enjoy dogs when they are puppies and then less as they get older, i dont mind them being puppies but i love it when they are old enough to understand commands and how to go outside for the toilet hehe :)

I just feel so poorly, bruised feeling skin, heavy head, feel like im floating above my body, hot and cold flushes. Honestly i dont know what to do with myself

And to top it off the puppies are finally worn out and asleep with me on teh sofa, and Duke does nothing but fart, farts that are so smelly i check to male sure he aint pooed himself :D 


xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, you will miss those puppy years :D
Can you get in to see the doctor honey? I am worried that you are coming down with the flu :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I rang the doctors and she said *Is it an emergency* And i said, well im not sure really, and she said, * Well then it isnt an emergency and we are only doing emergency appointments today because we are busy... :(

I thought i might be able to go to work tomorrow buti feel so weak ! ALl of my skin hurts, i feel sick my tummy hurts, im being sharp with people and i havent moved all day, literally all day, just been sat on and lying on the sofa watching tele since 9 this morning :( xx

Chris has persuaded me to have some crusty tiger bread and tomato soup, he insists i must eat, bless him ! 

I am proud of myself about the temping plan for next cycle, i just hope that AF is calming itself down now ! xxx


----------



## Storked

Good for eating but you need to see a doctor :( are you feverish yet?


----------



## TTCSecrets

I took my temperature earlier and it was 38.2, and my temperaure never really goes above 37, ive been feeling feverish yeah :(
Cant explain how ill i feel :( Now, ive never used drugs, but, if i could imagine what they feel like, its how i feel, i feel like im out of my body, i feel sick when i move,apettite has gone, cant stop my body from shaking :( xxxx


----------



## Storked

I say you call back and tell them "damn it I think I have the flu. I need to be seen NOW!" 
big :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> ew bad little kitty! heh. your kitty is a bit on the naughty, isnt he.
> 
> guys im losing hope. :(
> 
> xmas cards - i was wanting to do a photo postcard. do you know where i'd send the photo to get those printed? i want the sort of thing we dont need an envelope for.

Vistaprint.com or any place that developes photos like costco, CVS (Or most grocery stores, Kinkos/ups store.. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

I looked at the HPT section and seems there are ladies who get bad evaps on cheapie tests. Gah I must be patient!
I also checked my CM in paranoia, searching for brown but nada.


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, dont lose hope! You ARE going to be a mommy!!!!

Tash, Im so sorry your not feeling well. I really am wishing you a speedy recovery and hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Bethany, what a naughty little kitty! He was trying to tell you what he thought of you giving him a brother or sister lol. I know my kittys, esp my orange tabby is going to be mad jealous!

Hi everyone!! :wave:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I REALLY think you are preggers hun...Ive tried but I cant contain it any longer... WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill wait to post an emoticon until you confirm but Ive got it ready to post! lol


----------



## horseypants

BETHANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah!


----------



## horseypants

i wanna see your stix! get it out of the kitteh's mouth!


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> i wanna see your stix! get it out of the kitteh's mouth!

:rofl:


----------



## Storked

Horsey, he totally chews lines into the line part- I can no longer tell what is what LOL maybe I should have saved the pee to dip another but I am tired of squinting.
Yeah on shutterfly? The site is pretty nifty- printed all invites to my reception and thank you cards on there. And I got a free photo book! So you may totally be able to print cards and not get envelopes <3

Amy, I think I am just going crazy hehe. Glad to see you on! How ya doing today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Just got home from Costco. That place is dangerous. I NEVER walk out of there without spending atleast $100-$150 :oops: 

Angel, as much fun as it would be to be cycle buddies with you, I wishing to not be cycle buddies for you and for this spotting you are having to he normal PREGNANCY spotting ;) Im still not going to accept this as af until it is actually af and not just hunches its her! Af, you know the drill... :trouble:

Hope everyone is having a lovely evening/night!


----------



## mommylov

Ohh Bethany I totally forgot about shutterfly! We got cards from there before as well!!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Cell is dying tryin to post fast love u all!!

Natasha feel better sweety! Go to doctor!
Laura hi! How are you?
Angel agree with amy! Not accepting it as af :dust:
Bethany i agree :) but understand u being patient we are ready for ur bfp when u are!! :) :dust:
Amy tomorrows friday :) love ur christmas tree! Rooting for af to come asap!<3
Bethany your cat is so silly<3 he smells the hcg on the stick! Animals can sense these things :)

:dust:

You girls a wonderful! I love you all so very much!


----------



## jen435

Horsey fxd for ur bfp this cycle and multiples!! <3 how are you doing?

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxx 
bethany so long as u arent checking it after the required wait time al the time then its not evap , woo hoo. hugs hon. i am so happy xxxxxxxxx
have a huge smile on my face :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
both times i got bfp , they were so faint at first , i felt like i was imagining the lines :)
but u dont imagine lines when its -ve , u know its -ve :) ha ha xxxxxxxx
first time i didnt believe it till after a few days nad it got darker , this time i went to doc 2 days befor eaf was due and she thought i was a bit crazy but i was preg :)
im very happy for u chick xxxxxxx
whats ur fave colour? i wont change till i get u rgo ahead but i think il be changing it really soon x xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im such ablonde lately ha ha ( no offence to blondes, i used to be one :) )
i was checking my ticker for ur name bethany and i got all confused cos i couldnt find it, daw lolsy , its the usernames i put on ticker :) 

jen hi honey, i see ur name xxxxx
i wouldnt buy nursing bras yet, i bought cheapy but good ( read grandma bras ha ha) cos we will prob get bigger again by the end xxxxxx
u gonna bf? im gonna try anyway xxx
def get urself shoes honey, xxx
as for ur wardrobe , if u found a style u like, that works for u and u r cofy then feck it :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and jen i presume u know, no underwired bras cos of magic boobies :) 
thats what we call bf boobies for my little nephew, i cant think of um any other way now :)


----------



## lilesMom

tash honey i am so sorry u feel so bad xxx
:hugs: i agree with bethany maybe an op for ur endom. may help ttc?
but i so understand why u wanna go ahead and not wait xx :hugs: sweetie . 
how long of a wait would it be if u had to wait to heal? xxxx
sorry u have this tough choice and dont feel well, love u xxxxxxxxx
i prob told u before but my older sis had really bad endom. ( she was young at the time, in her 20s too ) and was told she woudlnt be able to have kids. she now has 4 and her oldest has a bub too :) and she didnt have any op. so dont lose hope babe . xxxxxxxx
hurray for u rpuppies but boo for smelly farts, guys r always worse in that dep :)
its prob hte different food they r having at urs, u know when u get puppies first if u dont feed um same brand they r used to it can take a little while for tummies to readjust xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

horsey fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx sooo hope this is ur month, we all deserve big huge preg bumps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy hon, il be wishing for af to hurry the f on for u xxxxxxxxxx
hurray for doc and testing xxxx and then hurray for sticky sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxx
i love ur xmas tree pic xxxxxxxx

angel how u doin chica xxxx
turn on those water works and get what u want hon xxxxxxxxx
fx for u not to have to and that af stays AWAY, U HEAR ME AF U WAGON!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope alls good xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, eek no congrats the tests may suck! Besides, if breaking out is a sign for you then it is for me too because I am zit central. That witch had better not be visiting you! I will beat her to a pulp! :ninja: :grr:
So do you think DH would fight you on fertility pills then? *pouts with you* and go you for being dressed when he snuck home early! Hate when they do that! :argh:

Amy, I dont have a Costco membership but you are making my rethink it ;)
You have a lovely night too and catch up ASAP tomorrow :hugs:

Jen, I love you so much and heythe weekend is coming! Any plans? :D

Laura, I still dont trust it. Was reading on boards where ladies have had bad batches of the cheapies and gotten false positives. I will just wait it out before I reach any conclusions. A digital would tell me nada at this point and I will be danged if I spend more money on tests hehe :haha:
Oh and Laura, too funny on the name! You can change it to Bethany if you want :D
How are you feeling today? Looking forward to the weekend?

Ladies, FRIDAY is coming! :wohoo: :xmas7:


----------



## lilesMom

AFM : :)
im feeling better , think im readjusting to work :)
glad to be back and see all my friends for 3 days of the week :)
glad to be back on payroll too but wont be paid anything till d 20th cos we work in advance by a good bit :)
my savings r prac non existent after my stint off, but am 7 months ahead on my loan and most of xmas shop done so not too bad :)
pains have eased off by a lot, think it was partly coincidence , partly work :)
i asked one of my friends who has a 2 yr old and she said she used to get the pains when she worked too and like u said jen so long as not severe or bleeding then all is fine . xxx
im in a way better mood, i feel not sick the vast majority of the time and ive more energy. makes me feel so more able to handle things :)
iv e a new weird thing where i sleep for 5 hors and just snap wide awake.... so not like me cos i love my sleep but im not tired so alls ok :)
il prob have another hour r so in a while anyway, no work today :) 
no work til mon now, im liking this 3 day lark :) ha ha


----------



## Storked

Laura, sounds like the second tri is treating you well :D
Sad that you won't get paid for so long and the savings are shot but the time off was worth it :hugs:
Does it feel good to work or do you miss home? I miss my old job a lot. Miss making my own money.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i totally understand the cautious but optimistic approach, il be rootin for u :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray the weekend , :)
ive my nepews surprise 21st tonight and meeting with friends sat nt for a while so nice plans :) yey.
u got plans babe xxxxxx
(besides celebratin ur bfp :) srry couldnt resist ) xxxxxxxxxxxx
u gonna get digi for sat? xxx
if i could post u my spare tests fast enough i would :) or even better if i could deliver um in person :) 
argghhh sometimes it kills me we r so far. :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, sounds like the second tri is treating you well :D
> Sad that you won't get paid for so long and the savings are shot but the time off was worth it :hugs:
> Does it feel good to work or do you miss home? I miss my old job a lot. Miss making my own money.

im def feeling the benefits of second tri, loving it :) 
now i can get on with sitting at home rubbing my belly ha ha
or in public if i forget im not at home :) :blush:
its my new fave hobby :)
ur right the time off and thing goin good this time make it all sooo worth it, xx
il be fine anyway , no fear of me , im one of lifes squirrels :) ha ha
i onlyhave interest in money as means to an end, dont need lots, just enough for bills and some nice things :) xxx
yeah im glad to be back at work, i had to drive up in ice yest ( not veyr bad but bit icy ) and i felt strangely proud of myself to eb abck in the rat race of work, silly but...........
would u try and get something for like 2 days a week r somethign?
part time rocks :) u get benefits without being too wrecked and still get dosh :) ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

oh and bethany i joined u on the b and b addict :) xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I am not sure when to bring out the digis since they aren't so sensitive :) I was pretty late before I ever got my BFP...maybe I am one of those slow people who takes forever to get a clear positive.
Oh how exciting for your nephew's birthday! Psst...hope there is a lot of yummy food! :D
This weekend we are going to the markets FINALLY and ordering Xmas gifts online. Beyond that, a lot of nothing is planned by me :lol:


----------



## Storked

Yay on being an addict! WOOHOO!!
Rub that belly- don't be embarrassed :D be proud. You reached a milestone!
Ah, no part-time here. DH possibly wouldn't mind but there isn't much available here for me. He'd rather I go back to school but until I have clear move dates I don't want to do it and move mid-term. Stinky.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah digis r silly that way and too expensive to be wasting if its too early, i stil am pretty sure u r but il shut up for now if i can :) xxxxxxxxxx
goin back to school sounds good :)
yeah i understand that u wanna be settle first though xxx
hurray for xmas shoppign and markets :) xxxx
sounds like my kinda weekend xxx
i wont be able to eat the food :)
im doin but not doing the concern fast :) 
im not allowed fast so i am just avoiding sweet things and only eatin normal simple stuff for the day. bad timing on the day they pciked for the fast :) 
not sure if ye know or have the concern fast , its sponsored hting for charity :) xxxxxxxx
i may have some sneaky sandwhiches cos they r proper food :)


----------



## Storked

I haven't heard of the concern fast- I never do really well fasting even for church. And we pretty much are only asked to fast through breakfast on the first Sunday of the month. I get mean without a meal :D
Those digis are pricey suckers! And I got some more birthday money in and I want to be selfish and buy books with it maybe :)
So how cold it is it in Ireland? We get ice in Texas too. Never snow really lol. Though it hasn't even gotten cold in Houston yet. More "cool"


----------



## lilesMom

its not that bad yet :) its quite changeable at the mo.
it was -2 ish by night last few nts but day time about 5-7 ish :)
not too bad yet :) 
buy ur books hon, feck digis they suck anyways :) xxxxxxxxxxx
u wil get ur bfp when bubs ready :) xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i better try and get some more sleep or il be like a bear for the day :) xxxxx
chat soon xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

now amy is here too, damn u time zones :) i only meet ye when im up at a weird time :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Lol hi Laura and congrats on the addict status hehe

Hi Bethany, Jen, Jess, angel, tash, horsey, and anyone I missed. Off to bed for me, nighty night ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

nt amy , 
nt guys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura, they said because i have quite a few lesions it may take a few weeks possible months, and thats if it all goes o plan ( they said theres quite ahigh rish of piercing the womb/ovaries etc because of the lesions i have, and if that did happen it could possible tkae months to heal enough to sustain a pregnancy...

The doctors did say that they have the ability to clear themselves up, and im a big believer in playing the cards you are dealt, and for some reason i just think im not meant to have this operation. When i first booked it in, i found out i was pregnant the week before , and now if i book the operation, it will be in march, and i know it sounds daft but i have a feeling i will be pregnant before then, and i dont see the point in going for all the internal exams and cameras and probes, when they may disturb things in there if i do catch pregnant.

So me and the doctor agreed that she wil keep me as an outpatient, and if by myAF in February im not pregnant she will go ahead and book me the op..

They told me id probably not have children, and if i was to they said it may take years. Thats why i came off birth control in september 2011, because i always wanted kids when i was 25, so i thought well if i come off birth control now, and it may take years, it will work out okay , just so happened that ten months later i caught pregnant, i wasnt trying, didnt know all about ovualtionand temping and opking i just left my body to it, it was until may i started to worry about the fact i hadnt caught, so i started taking folic acid and fell the month after :) 

Amy hope AF catches you soon! ANd you can start on your new road to a healthy gorgeous LO :)

Well, im off work again today very ill, struggling to keep up with the puppies cos it hurts to move, so ive got them to sleep on the sofa with me, i had them in bed with me all night last night, all 4 of us under the quilts. Chris was trying to get closer to me and the two puppies were there, and he just looked and he said * I feel like you have another true love now :(* I was like No Chris, nobody could ever come close to you :)

Ive eaten soup! Its something i guess, just dont feel like eating. An my face has broken out too, and i mean HUGE zits, i lookl awful lol! 

Anyway i need to catch up sorry for long post! xxx

BETHANY WE NEED UR BFP


----------



## lilesMom

aw tash :hugs: hon xxxxx
good plan on giving urself till feb, fx for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxx
hopefully u get ur ovely bfp by then as predicted xxxxxx
hope the sickness and pain goes away soon hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I hope it goes away too, im struggling to clean this house and watch puppies etc while im ill, and period pains galore, im in so much pain :( Oooft being a woman is difficult, it would help me if the roomate helped out more, or at least cleaned his own mess up, he made himself pasta and dinner on tuesday, so i left the pan and the pots he used on the cooker for him to clean, they are still sat there :| And im sick of looking at them so i know ill end up doing them, which isnt fair, i even said to him i was like look, if you want me to clear up after you then ill add an extra 30£ onto your rent each week and i will do it, and he said he couldnt afford it, so i said well then theres your answer ! Do it yourself! You are a lodger not a guest! Responsibilities! Plus his towel has been on the bathroom floor all week and i refuse to move it, i just walk over it. Hes in bed as we speak, he doesnt start work until 6 pm, yet all he does all day is sit around or go to the gym, and im like, and you cant spare half an hour to clear your mess up? RUDE..

How are u and bump doing xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

god he needs a kick in the ass or out the door :)
espeacially now ur sick, get OH to have a word with him cos he isnt listening to u . xxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i must go eat , im starvin marvin


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well i have said to Chris that im not happy and he had a word.. But all the roomate says is, oh leave that mess tash ill tidy it up in a bit, but he never does and i dont like sitting with mess in the house, fair enough sometimes when chris makes dinner i will do the pots the next morning but i dont leave them for days! 

But when he first moved in i did say that once i get pregnant he will have to go because i will need my privacy and because i will be so scared to do anything incase of mc, ive said i cant be running around tidying after two boys, i dont mind clearing up after chris because we are a couple and we have always done it where he cooks and looks after me and i do the cleaning. And he does clean up his mess most of the time so i dont mind that, and plus i will be needing his room back as it is my babys room.. AND i found out that he had been smoking in htere at night with the window open! I could smell it and i told him that that is my babys room an i want it to be smoke free, he was like well i open the window and i was like SO it sticks to the curtains and the walls and the ceiling! 

OOFT im in a mood today ... If it was just me and chris here it would stay clean! Or at least tidy! I am not running around after two dogs and two boys when it should be a shared responsibility. 

So im hoping i get pregnant soon just so that i know that romate will have to go!

xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, sounds cold!

Amy, couldn't resist one last peek? ;)*

Natasha, they could pierce your womb and ovaries?! Holy scary!
It happened naturally before and it will happen naturally again :hugs:
Oh no on the zits! You too! Dang hormones screwing with us :)
That roommate of yours is a lazy prick! Ignore those dishes and towels...or charge him for it! And smoking in your baby's room?! :grr:

Guys, I didn't test this morning. And it felt good lol to drink and pee all through the night as I like :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany yeah he is lazy, hes now just got up (14:31pm) and has decided to go in the ktchen and cook... No doub, after my cleaning this morning, i will go in in a bit and it will be a mess again! bet you ten quid! I told him if i catch him smoking in babys room again he is out. Cos i will know, i will smell it. Then he was moaning about the dogs running round i wasl ike look u chose to live her, if u dont like it fuck off, so im gonna try and teach the puppies to pee in his shoes until he cant tak it anymore and leaves XD Yeah the zits are awful and period pains are horrendous!!! 

Bethany proud you didnt test!! You are being strong, i really cant wait to see if u get a BFP! Do u feel pg? When will u test? When is AF due? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel! Hey! 

Me and bethany are teh same! Zits everywhere! i have them all over my chin i look like i have some sexual disease or something lol! I look terrible, i cant even conceal them they are so ahead of that! Well i tested today and BFN so i would have thought ifi were pg it would be showing at least a faint line by now but nope nada!!

How about you? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! :wave:

LOL Bethany, you caught me! I cant stay away from you girls! heheh How are you??

Laura, how are you doing today???

Angel, I am having the same issue right now... zits galore! I too am expecting my MAC to keep up lol I feel like Im 16 again :( Guess we get to join Tash and Bethany! :haha:

Tash, Im so so so sorry about your roomie. Grr, I would smack him for smoking in my baby's room! Even if it wasnt a babys room, its YOUR place and he needs to follow YOUR rules! This guy really needs to go. I hope you also get to feeling better soon hun. Ad for taking the "destined route" re your operation, Im praying that all will be great! :hugs:

Jen, hi hun! How are you and lo? Did you get your shoes and/or bras? 

Horsey, any updates??? Sending LOTS of twin :dust: to you babe!

Jess, thinking o fyou hun... hope youre doing ok!

:wave: to anyone I missed! Daily dust to everyone!!! :dust:

Got my friends xmas card in the mail yesterday. Once again, just reminds me that we are not going to have our baby a month after her. It was a pic with her and her hubby and they both look so cute and ready to be parents. Her bump is nice and round and soooooo adorable. Makes me ache for mine so bad but Im so happy for her. Oh well.. come on AF!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Ames!

i know what u mean about friends being pregnant, i keep thinking about my cousin, she hasnt contacted me this week but i just cant help thinking about it, i wish shed never told me! Or at least not told me until i was pregnant at least cos its hurting me ! i know where u are coming from chick xxxx

yeah roomate is an ass, and hes now gone back to bed, hes cooked himelf dinner, left pots all everywhere, and now has decided to go to bed, and he calls me lazy for being at home the past two days because im ill :| idiot, he needs to go soon, im definitely gonna train the dogs to pee in his shoes xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I see it I see it!!!!! I see the line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## TTCSecrets

:O Angel i dont think thats a evap line!!

Its pink so i think its a bfp? xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

me too ames i see it i see it not even a squinter!!! XX


----------



## mommylov

Tash, I know right! I totally see it!!! OMG Im so excited.. Bethany and Angel so far this month... who else is joining the BFP club this month!?!?!?

Bethany, you gotta post yours on here too and tell the kitty BACK OFF! lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

I wont be unfortunately, kinda bummed out, i know im not out til AF gets me but i know shes coming! I POAS today and not even a hint of a squinter! Noting, and by 11 dpo i would have thought i owuld by now, last PG i got BFP at 9 dpo! 

:((((((((((

But Angel seriously thats a BFP! xxxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> I wont be unfortunately, kinda bummed out, i know im not out til AF gets me but i know shes coming! I POAS today and not even a hint of a squinter! Noting, and by 11 dpo i would have thought i owuld by now, last PG i got BFP at 9 dpo!
> 
> :((((((((((
> 
> But Angel seriously thats a BFP! xxxx

I wouldnt be so sure hun.. I didnt get my BFP until about 14dpo and it was a squinter... still holding out for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

On a random note, i have figured out that my Duchess is infatuated with me.. She was the runt of the litter and you cant see it properly on the photos i posted but she is alot smaller than Duke, Duke seems to go and do his own thing and come for a cuddle every now and then, but Duchess has to be close to me all the time, like even now she is laying across my lap on the sofa looking at me..

Even when Chris feeds them, Duke iwll go running to him, but Duchess wont leave the living room to go and get her food unless i walk into the kitchen, she kind of looks at me as if to say * Cmon mum daddy is doing dinner and i need you to come with me so i can go get it *

Its ADORABLE , we had them in bed with us last night, and they both slept under the quilt at the bottom of the bed, and i woke up this morning and Duchess was asleep on my chest and Duke on my legs :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel im so positive thats a BFP, do u have an more tests to pee on? I have like a million im not using i wish i could chuck one through the pc screen to u cos id be all * POAS Pushing* and be like PEE ON IT DAMMIT PEE! XXX


----------



## mommylov

Angel, what dpo are you?

EDIT: just thought about it AFTER I posted this.. I can look at your chart duh! 12dpo.. thats when Laura got her bfp I believe!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Awwww tash that is soo sweet!


----------



## TTCSecrets

They are so lovely, i cant tell you how lovely, i wish u all lived here so i could ring u and be like girls come round, theyre doing something cute again haha!ALl youll hear from me now on is about these two! Shes a snorer though, my gosh Duchess snores like a grown fat man ! Duke just farts like one lol!

Angel ive tweaked that photo a few times and line deffo there! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Do you have anymore sticks to pee on? Pee on another!! heheh


----------



## mommylov

Tash, :rofl: too funny!


----------



## TTCSecrets

pee angel pee!

I was told than an evap line kind of goes the kind of colour when paper is wet, its darkish/blueish if its an evap line, if its pink its a bfp! the hcg makes it go pink, an evap line isnt usually pink 

Amy they are hilarious!!! like Duke cos hes bigger he can jump down off the sofa himself no problem, when duchess jumps off she kind of doesnt realise she has to land on her feet and she belly flops the floor with all her legs spread out and cos we have laminate she kind of belly flops and skids along the floor.. So instead of learning from her mistakes shes very clever, she decides to keep pawing at mummy and whining until i pick her up and put heron the floor lol! xx


----------



## mommylov

awwwwww lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Where is my bfp... :( x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

post angel post!!

IM A PISS PUSHER AND PROUD :D

XXX


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel woohoo :)
i was just gonna ssay hold ur poee and pee again , yey
2 times faint line is a most definite bfp, xxxxxxxxxxx
whats ur fave colour ? :) xxxxxxx

hi girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Is it weird of me to say that the love i have for you guys is more than friendship , like its a cross between sister and best friends, i tell you guys things i dont tell anybody!! I love u all! Angel, Ames, LAura, Bethany, JEss , Jen, Horsey, the lot of you!!! 

I hope it is the bfp, im sure it is angel!!! Ive heard of alot of people having no symptoms, or maybe,because u are so used to symptom spotting, u have decided to disregard every symptom uve had lately as just symptom spotting when really there were little indicators u were preg :D xxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel i vote yes hurray :) xxxxxxxxx
thanks tash u too sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

OMGAWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ITS POSITIVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

BRB me and the dogs are gonna run around the living room and kitchen in excitement for a few minutes, then im gonna make a hot chocolate to calm down

Angel youre pregnant!!!!!! WOOHOOOOOOOOOOO xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
we r all feeling like what tash said right now ha ha xxxxxxxxxx
hurray angel xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

so me and jen r together time wise.
bethany and angel :)
trio next time (if not this time ) of tash, amy and horsey :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, no pressure hahahah

ITS POS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE YOU girls too!!!


----------



## lilesMom

il change it when u want me to angel i just wanted to know what i be changing it to :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel is pregnant Angel is pregnant :crib:!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::yipee:


----------



## lilesMom

amy u got in ahead of me on the blue :) ha ha
can i change it angel ?????? :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> il change it when u want me to angel i just wanted to know what i be changing it to :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

HAHah oops.. I cahnged it already! :haha::baby::happydance:


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy u got in ahead of me on the blue :) ha ha
> can i change it angel ?????? :)

LOl I know.. I just got sooooooooo excited and change it. Hope its ok Angel! :blush:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Okay so ill show you an emticon version of what i just did...:laugh:

:test::bfp:::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

And now chris has turned up so im sat pretending to be normal like this :coffee:


----------



## mommylov

You know its funny, I forget who said it here but I really dont feel the same about you girls as I do others when it comes to pregnancy. When I see others pregnant irl, I ache but when I hear one of you announce your pregnant I get excited as if IM the one announcing it. Im soooo happy for those that are preggers and cant wait to join you along with those of us that are in the process of getting pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

its cos we r all in it together amy and r all for hoping for each others bfps as much as for our own xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Youre so right Laura... Oh Im just so happy right now! 

Bethany, :test:


----------



## lilesMom

i just contacted her on fb , she is coming on soon :) 
go bethany and angel :) yey


----------



## lilesMom

jen i see ur name , r u playing catch up?
i should really be asleep, i was gonna go to sleep for an hr before goin to my nephews 21st :) so i can stay out tonight, cos ive been out all day with my niece and gran-nephew :)


----------



## lilesMom

angel must be gone to the nearest doc in a box :)


----------



## mommylov

hahah ya I think so too! She must be over the moon right now!

Awww fun with fam!!!!

Hiya Jen!


----------



## lilesMom

angels back , hi mom :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh we've alomost got everyone online except for Horsey and Jess


----------



## lilesMom

yeah this hasnt happened in a while, i cant go to sleep now im too happy for my girls :) hee hee


----------



## mommylov

hahahah Its been sooo long since even this may of us have been on together :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

i need a bfp toooooooooooo....

How are we all? Bethany have u re tested yet? GEtting excited! xxx


----------



## jen435

Woohoo!!! Totally positive!! Evap lines are never pink pink and never a full line. But that is!! Bfp woohoo! My puppy and i are dancing in the bed together in excitement for u!!! Bethany ur bfp will be here too!!! Wooohoo!!! Tash to follow. Horsey next. Then amy!!! :) yay!!! PMA is finally here in BFP mode!! Come on get darker lines girls!! 

By the way acne galore for me in my tww and guess what i still have zits grr. All well concealer kinda helps. So worth it ladies!!! :)

Im in heaven now dreamin of what these babies will all look like laura jess bethany angel with more to come!! :dust: those real bfps are on their ways!!! They have to be?!

Natasha ur pups are amazing just like u. Hope u feel better sweety! :hugs: <3

Jess hi<3 hope u and lo are well!
Laura im so excited! So glad ur loving p/t and yay for money soon!! I get paid same way as u. Its so hard to wait. But itll be here soon! :)

Amy yay for the weekend i hope af shows and u and dh have a lovely one!

Bethany ur weekend sounds nice and relaxing :) no plans here at all. Just probably will see my sil and nephews on sunday and have dinner at my mil. Gonna see if dh is in the wrappiing mood sat bc we have stuff to wrap and its not fun doing it witgout dh! :) yay for online shopping!

No shoes or bras for me. I ended up spending money on my husbands gifts. I got him socks hat two tees a hoodie and sweat pants for christmas. I feel like i got.him nothing fun. All well i hope he likes it. Its.pretty much nike and addidas.stuff.


----------



## mommylov

Im kind of confused, when I went to the dr on wed she looked at the calendar and said "You had a negative HCG blood test on sat nov 24th so you SHOULD get your period either this weekend or within the next week" but I had a little bit of EWCM yesterday so that makes me this I O'd :huh:. That means that I would have to wait ANOTHER 2 weeks and thats cutting it close to the end of the year which is when I wanted to do that uterine test done by. Plus I was really thinking that I wasnt going to have to wait that long to ttc again... :(


----------



## lilesMom

jen ur so good i would so have blown at least some of the dosh on me :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Im kind of confused, when I went to the dr on wed she looked at the calendar and said "You had a negative HCG blood test on sat nov 24th so you SHOULD get your period either this weekend or within the next week" but I had a little bit of EWCM yesterday so that makes me this I O'd :huh:. That means that I would have to wait ANOTHER 2 weeks and thats cutting it close to the end of the year which is when I wanted to do that uterine test done by. Plus I was really thinking that I wasnt going to have to wait that long to ttc again... :(

maybe that was ur af tacked on to ur mc? didnt it let up and then come back ? maybe give her a ring? have u opks? xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

It did a LITTLE but wasnt enough of a break so dr said that I cant consider it af :nope:

I had gotten another OPK just like the one that I used last time which is a digi one. I dont have cheapy test strips to use in the meantime... I shouldve ordered some :dohh::cry:


----------



## Storked

Natasha, throwing his lazy arse out will be way better than 10 quid!
Not sure if I feel pregnant hehe. Do you? You arent out until that witch shows! (though the psychics prediction coming true wont be bad either :kiss: )
And your Duchess is mummys little girl <3
HAHA PISS PUSHER! :rofl: And you guys are all like my sister/best friends too :friends:

Angel, CONGRATS ON YOUR BIG FAT POSITIVE!! That is such a BFP! Why are men doubters?? I didnt even have to zoom to see it! And your other is so obvious! EEK HOW EXCITING!! :pink: :blue:
My pimples used to take on formations too. Currently though I am sporting a cystic one and a regular one almost on top of each other in the side area of my nose where I cant get at em. Grr. Are you a popper or are you a waiter?

Amy, how are you? You will have that belly before you know it and we will all be happily groaning about constipation and being unable to sleep lol. :hangwashing:
Oh and go try some OPKs maybe like Laura said?

Jen, men are so hard to shop for- I never know what to get them so dont beat yourself up about the clothes! Have a great weekend :dance:

No testing from me today! I just can't bring myself to do it lol. Sorry- but I did check my CM and it feels slippery up there. No CM but slick. Preggo ladies, ever notice this? Angel, go check yourself ;)


----------



## lilesMom

it might not be Ov honm it might be ur body making sure u dont get infection , maybe thats the increase in cm xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
i used to feel hormy just before af, always thought it was my body tryin one las time before af to get preg until i found out how gettin preg really worked :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, maybe go buy the cheapie store ones? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i feel wet all the time but it is more watery than normal, weird and tmi but true :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany i agree ! Oh it sucks you wont test, cant i piss push you into it like i did angel?!?!?!?! xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, mine is like that. Not stretchy or anything...just slick. And I am constipated with zits. The only signs I have that I might be pregnant lol


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna have a wee snooze :)
congrats again girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I am too scared of a BFN hehe


----------



## TTCSecrets

I shall have to perfect my piss pushing skills lol! Im sure you will get a BFP, you said u had a faint the other day so its promising, excited for u either way xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, mine is like that. Not stretchy or anything...just slick. And I am constipated with zits. The only signs I have that I might be pregnant lol

thats a lot of signs :) all i had at ur stage was gas and a crampy feeling :) xxxxxxxxx
i have the zits for last few months to make up for it :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, have a good nap love!

Natasha, I am just sucha wuss :D


----------



## horseypants

xoxo4angel said:


> In true Horsey tradition...I took the pic on the bottle of wine I was going to have when AF came. For your squinting pleasure...let me know what you think.

yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:dance:

so happy for you <3


storked, you next.


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> In true Horsey tradition...I took the pic on the bottle of wine I was going to have when AF came. For your squinting pleasure...let me know what you think.
> 
> yayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :dance:
> 
> so happy for you <3
> 
> 
> storked, you next.Click to expand...

I hope. But don't be disappointed if I am not next :flower:
How are you feeling today?


----------



## Storked

Angel, was Laura right? Are you at the nearest doc? :D


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> it might not be Ov honm it might be ur body making sure u dont get infection , maybe thats the increase in cm xxxxxxxxxxxxx
> i used to feel hormy just before af, always thought it was my body tryin one las time before af to get preg until i found out how gettin preg really worked :)

I never thought about that... I hope so!

Bethany, :test::test::test::test::test::test: How about this, if you go POAS right now, then Ill go to the store and get some cheapy os.. if not then I guess Ill just sit here all weekend and be sad *sniff sniff* (Talk about piss pushing! :haha:)


----------



## Storked

Amy, me so scared AF will show :(


----------



## Storked

I got as far as peeing in the cup (peed on my hands too. Awkward) but it was so diluted. Looked like water. I dipped an OPK in and was pathetic. Don't want to waste a HPT :(


----------



## mommylov

Dont be Scuurrrrrrued... if you lived here then I would bring over a hpt and say "NOW PEE!" :haha:


----------



## Storked

Oh and my cat jumped on the corner and immediately started chewing on the pee strip. WHAT IS UP WITH THAT? Lol
Amy, if you were here I would have you pee on my OPKs :)


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, me so scared AF will show :(

AF isnt coming honey, I really think you are preggers!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Oh and my cat jumped on the corner and immediately started chewing on the pee strip. WHAT IS UP WITH THAT? Lol
> Amy, if you were here I would have you pee on my OPKs :)

hahahah what is up with your kitty!!! He really just doesnt want you to see those results! lol Either that or you must pee honey or milk or something yummy he loves! bhahah


:rofl:, swap pee sticks! ahhaha


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Fingers crossed Angel!

Amy, I have no clue why he is doing something so gross lol!


----------



## Storked

Guys, come watch Sleepless in Seattle with me! Hehe I watched While You Were Sleeping yesterday. I consider them Christmas-ish films :)


----------



## horseypants

bethany, we needs to know. either way, it is all love and snuggies.

i am very depressed and an emotional wreck today, edd by doc's count.


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> bethany, we needs to know. either way, it is all love and snuggies.
> 
> i am very depressed and an emotional wreck today, edd by doc's count.

today was???? :cry:


Love you TONS and BUNCHES!!!!!!
:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Guys, come watch Sleepless in Seattle with me! Hehe I watched While You Were Sleeping yesterday. I consider them Christmas-ish films :)

:plane:


----------



## horseypants

mommylov, yeah when i calculated when i first found out, it was dec 3, but when we saw the heartbeat, the doc moved it to dec 7 - so it sounds like i am milking it. :) i am just so emo though. i wish i wasnt but i just am! it is what it is. i REALLY thought i'd be well on my way to having a baby by now. i really did! and looking back, a lot of people who had a d&c around the same time as me are far along... i am afraid it'll never happen for me.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Horsey im due at the end of february beginning of march, and im finding it difficultknowing my due date will come and go , hugs hunny xx .. i feel like crying and the boys are doing my head in so im gonna go for a lie down ill be back soon xxx


----------



## Storked

Horsey, come here. You need girl time! I have so much food. We can watch movies and cry and bitch. Come to TX!
It will happen Horsey. I promise. It has taken me so much longer than I ever thought too but we will both get pregnant. 
Today is your day. Be angry or sad or whatever you need to feel to feel a little bit better :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, I totally understand. I thought the same thing. Although my EDD is in Feb, there is a good chance I wont be pg by then with all the testing and monitoring I now have to do. I am truely starting to see that things happen for a reason. Doesnt make it any easier to deal with but its what gives me hope and faith. I dont just say this just to say it but I really do believe that the 8 of us were destined to meet like this and be bump buddies and future mommies together. You being emotional is nothing you should be sorry for. Like you girls have said to me, let those emotions out and dont bottle up anything. You will never be judged here, only cared for and supported. We love you doll and you will have peace and your LO's! :hug:


----------



## horseypants

thanks guys, you have me tearing up. brownies, movies and snuggies. OH hears about you guys all the time. he says, "How are you friends with a mormon, is she a bump b__" (meant kindly). And then he wants to know how it is that we get around to discussing cooking. I tell him we talk about penises too.

mommylov, and storked thanks for giving me hope and ttcsecrets, thanks for understanding. hugs everybody. i really am going to wallow a bit today. but you already made me feel like at least i'll come out of it fine.


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> thanks guys, you have me tearing up. brownies, movies and snuggies. OH hears about you guys all the time. he says, "How are you friends with a mormon, is she a bump b__" (meant kindly). And then he wants to know how it is that we get around to discussing cooking. I tell him we talk about penises too.

We do talk about just everything here dont we? I tell you girls so much... so much more than I do my friends irl. Since we cant be there in person with you... *cyber snuggles, brownies and movies* :friends:


----------



## Storked

Horsey, :rofl: no offense. I often think other Mormons are weird ;) I know I am lol
You are allowed to wallow. It is a wallow week- and if you need to wallow some more..we understand. And we are always here to talk. It distract you with penis idols. (would I get in trouble for posting a pic?)
Love you!


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: Bethany


----------



## horseypants

love you too!!!!!!

its hard to write in a way that's really true to life, but he just wanted to know how it is that I KNOW any mormons. :p he doesnt really think ya'all are that weird actually. and yes, that was "bump bitches" that's what he lovingly calls us all. that's hard to accurately portray too - imagine like this: my OH calls plenty of people bitches like Paris hilton does. -all metrosexual-like.

post the penis idol. it is art, right? i dont see how it is worse than the boob clogs :D lemme see!


----------



## Storked

Too funny Horsey! I only call men bitches usually. It offends them so! Ain't nothing wrong with being metro :) does he dress nice? My DH gets his eyebrows waxed and uses brow gel. And will spend a small fortune on his hair products lol.

If he read the thread he would totally understand how we all know each other. We are a tight-knit group! :friends:


----------



## mommylov

I tell dh about you girls too. I sent him an IM earlier today telling him "Angel is pregnant!" and he responds with "Oh she is a part of your baby or BD crew right?". :dohh: I love how all over our OH/DH have random names for our little group here heheheh


----------



## TTCSecrets

See my Chris just refers to you lot as ..

*Oh you chatting to your girls?*

He just calls you lot my girls lol! 

xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel tell me everything about it...I want one so bad! And an iPad!


----------



## horseypants

i love ithings. ooooh warm fuzzy and addictive! 

haha, OH's and their metrosexuality. no pain no gain on the beauty treatments right? well mine is so wimpy, i waxed his nose once and he almost cried, but yes! he dresses nice and is cute like that - spends a ton of time with sunscreen and contacts in the bathroom, so it makes him seem like more of a primper than me lol

do you use his hair products? that is adorable :)

heheh. i love these names they have for us and our chitter chattering too :)

angel, you will be SO distracted by that toy!


----------



## Storked

Horsey, sounds like my DH! He will pluck away at nose hairs, buys expensive face creams and is just so anal. People always tell him how young he looks and he will snootily confide in me "guys 10 years younger than me have a forehead FULL of wrinkles because they don't care for their skin" *eye roll*
I don't use his hair products but we will use each other's moisturizer and eye creams :) and he buys my expensive hair products without whining. Love it! Do you use any of your man's things?
Oh and Horsey, we belong to the iCult don't we? :lol:


----------



## Storked

Girls, POAS with my diluted pee and looks like BFN to me! I think I am going to wait to pee again indefinitely. Unless AF shows first :)


----------



## horseypants

awww storked, gr!!!!!!!!!! 

yes, we are in two cults: b&b and ithings

that is awesome he buys your beauty things without complaining. mine knows of my addiction (makeup), but so far, he knows not of the cost.

i dont get to use his things! he has contact lens solution and cheap sunscreen - i wish he bought eye cream!!!!!!!!! yours sounds a bit like one of my ex's who would boast about how young he looked!!!! he liked to work out and flex his muscles in the mirror too. still makes me smile thinking about his self image. lol if only it were contagious. i could use some of that!


----------



## Storked

Horsey, do you think he will flip over the cost? :)
I bet you could persuade him to buy eye cream! But how mean that he doesn't let you use his things. Would you want to share?
Your ex does sound like my DH. He has a nice body from working out and he will look at himself all day in the mirror. He isn't embarrassed about his huge schnoz or anything.


----------



## horseypants

teee heeeee. i love that in a man. mine has no shame about anything except get this: if he eats too much, he will say, "dont touch me, i feel fat." he would flip if i spent all our money on makeup and purses, YES. but so far, i have a slush fund! maybe this will change after the marriage is official. he has been prepped!

i dont need his contact lens solution and i dont want his sunscreen. i wish he did have something i wanted :) heh. i imagine he would give in to my philosophy, that sharing is caring, if i did want to use his stuff. Oh yeah! i use his shaving cream cause he kept telling me i should lol.

haha eye cream hahahahhaa. what kind should i persuade him to buy for us :) we want to retain our youthful appearances despite all the stress of the sun and TTC! :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

horsey :hugs: honey xxxxxxxxx


hi girls i had my snooze and woke up sick, i have a stupid tmmy bug ,
i went ot my aprty but i was only there hour and a half and had to go to loo 4 times , yucky!!! stupid work giving me gastro, he joys of working in a hosp . so im back in bed with water and juice :)
ye prob dont wanna know what my Oh calls ye. ........
if i tell him something he goes 'oh your sluts on the internet ' 
but let me explain :) it is as a joke, he often calls me a slut cos im pregnant :)
by his joking rationale we have to have sex to get preg and in some peoples eyes we r sluts, sounds weird when i try explain it :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to sleep again chickatees xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Horsey, ain't nothing wrong with continuing to have a slush fund after the wedding :D
Oh my DH has finicky moments where he is full and bitchy/whingey. Do you ever just stare like "really?"
What is special about the shaving cream? :)
Eye cream...we just use the Clinique eye cream! DH also uses their little roller ball eye gel :rofl: bet you could convert him to those!

Laura, we do have a helluva lot of sex ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope all of you are doing great. Just got home, went out for the first time in a looooong time. Almost got into like 3 car accidents because people are just driving awful this Christmas season. Its scary out there. 

First off I want to say CONGRATULATIONS ANGEL!!!!! :hugs::kiss: Yay for the BFP. How amazing!! Did that procedure they did before af have anything to do with it or help?? I am just so happy for you. 

Bethany I am waiting for your bfp here! FX this is your month. And I totally understand the caution. Funny about your hubby being all metro lol. My husband use to be like that, but now he really doesn't give a sh*t, too busy with putting food on the table and stuff. I guess when you have kids it gets a bit harder to spoil yourself. 

Amy, hope you are doing good hon, I hope your feeling better with time. I know time helps. I can't wait till you get af and have that wonderful team of caring doctors to assist you with the ttc. 

Tash, that roommate of yours would irritate the hell out of me right now. I hope he straightens out his act soon enough. Hope you are doing good hon. Have fun with your beautiful puppies.

Jen and Laura hope your bumps are doing great and growing beautifully. Love you all. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

Hey Jessica, how are you feeling? :flower:
Haha my husband is totally metro in some ways and very not in others. Before he got robbed he had a collection of squirrel skins that he hung on his wall. Ew. And then he does things like clip his toes on the couch. *shakes head*
Maybe those are just guy things that all males do?


----------



## Storked

AF is here!


----------



## Storked

7 cycles of failure when I got pregnant the first time we tried.
At what point can I go to the doctor and ask "what is wrong?" and be taken seriously?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh Bethany ! :( AF! I thought we told her to stay well away!!!!
n the upside babe ( if there is one :/) i am due monday so maybe we will be test buddies this cycle with Amy and Horsey! Ive woke up wit horrendous period pains so AFs arrival is imminent, sppose id better go to ASDA and stock up on knicker stickers!!

Jess how are you sweet? You doing okay?

Laura sorry you are feeling sick! 

Well i POAS this morning but cos i was half asleep i got it everywhere and itjust soaked the IC right through so thats a sign not to do anymore! 
Im up early with the puppies and for some reason i feel really iritated with Chris, hes not done anything, but im just irritated by him, hes ging to his mums to go hep her sort the kitchen out so at least ill hve some peace on my own :)

xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Angel how are you mama?

My cramps are awful, i did another test and got a line so faint i think i imagined it, and i think its an evap, tried to get a picture on my phone but phone quality isnt the best and i cant even see if its pink or evap, but i did anotherone and straight up negative so think it was evap.. Feel awful today :( Cramping really bad, i am PMSing to the extreme, i even had a go at Chris today and i cant remember why, i know it ended with me saying * YOu ont find me attractive because u havent tried to have sex with me in a week* And then he left to go help his mom, he did text me saying i lvoe you, but i aint texted back, ill just start arguing, i just need AF to hurry up and get me now :( Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> 7 cycles of failure when I got pregnant the first time we tried.
> At what point can I go to the doctor and ask "what is wrong?" and be taken seriously?

oh bethany f**k it, sorry , i really thought u wouldnt get it , xxxxxxx
great bigs :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
id go now, cant hurt to try anyway. i know they say it can take up to a yr but i figure its different cos u have had mc, xxxxx
so sorry sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

EDIT: i dont mean i think u have something wrong, i mean they wil prob take u more seriously cos u have had mc, just in case u pick me up wrong and r worried xxxxxxxxxx
hugs hon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash hugs sweetie xxxxxx
hurry up or f off for 10 months af. xxxxxxxxxx

angel hurray for zits :) ha ha i mean this time there is a lovely reason for um xxxxxx
i have um too but they dont pee me off like they do when its for af :)

i went to doc, ihave kidney infection and touch of vomiting bug. 
have antibs and told no food till tomor so .. im now doin over 36 hr fast instead :)
but it sounds silly but im glad cos this mean s my pains werent for my baby, il take amillion sicky things if bub is ok :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ive lost 4 pounds since yest , i now weigh less than i did when i found out was preg.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

r ur tests stronger so angel? that is so great xxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Glad you went to the Dr Laura...sorry it's a kidney infection, but like you said as long as the baby is ok, then all is well! Are the Drs ok with your weight loss? 15 weeks preggers and you're losing weight...very nice!

i didnt even tell um, i just havent been gaining weight recently, had only gained 4 pounds, the bug has taken them away too. 
im fine , i am eating enough but just not over doing it and walking too. 
i was overweight starting off so im fine. 
i wasnt losing weight til now, just not gaining, im changing shape, ive lost some off arms and face , but tummy and boobs r growing away fine :)
people who r over weight startin off arent meant to put on as much as others.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> r ur tests stronger so angel? that is so great xxxxxxxx
> 
> Not sure if stronger, but def showed up within the first 3 minutes. I took 3 different ones to rule out evap issues.
> 
> Edit: FRER was more solid today than yesterday.Click to expand...

u coldnt expect um to be much stronger ina day, any little bit is fab x
im so happy for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laura hope the antibiotics work soon and glad all is well with bubba!!

Angel i second laura are your tests stronger today?

Its hard to get concentrated wee because i love tea so much :( Drink gallons of it, i feel really dwon because i thought that if i dont get pg this cycle, with my massive long cycles, it means i wont see a BFP til next year, i know thats only 30 days away til the next year, but it just sounds depressing to say next year :(

Roomate is definitely creating ripples.. Like earlier i thought we had turned a good leaf, because roomate said * RIght im gonna do some washing up and then pop out okay?* I was like wow hes getting there...

There were a couple of plates a few mugs, some knives and forks etc... He just washed his own mug and plate and knife and fork and left the rest :| WTH is the point n using my gas meter to warm up the water to fill the sink with to JUST WASH A MUG AND A KNIFE AND FORK.. Twat....

ANd i think thats the main reason BDing aint happening , i just dont feel at home in my own home at the moment, i used to like it when me and DH just sat on the sofa, me in one of his t shirts and my pants, and then let things go from one thing to another. Now, we have to wait til night time, wait til roomate is asleep and then try and make it romantic, which is hard enough when we are TTC anyway, i feel like sobbing :( xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

tash maybe give ur roomie a deadline, say u want him out by 2nd week in jan r something, u might feel better in ur head if u knew when he was goin xxxxxx
angel i am meant to gain but just less and more slowly than others :) xxx
il find um again when i can eat im sure :) ha ha

EDIT:would def recommend t/mil i love mine :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna go use doppler to make sure bubby is ok, i was wating on bladder to fill , totally tmi but anyway :) i shall return xxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh cool u took three YAY for the darkening positives!

Roomie is rude, i would never just wash my pots, i mean whats the point? THats another reason i need to get pregnant, so that he knows his time is up....

Hmf PMS is a bitch xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

bub is stil hiding behind something of mine, but gettin readings of 238 so that means me and bub together , so things r ok :)


----------



## lilesMom

angel hurray for good tests and 3 tests :) xxxx

tash kick him out, he is being rude and ungratefull xxxx
i second angel , hope its bfp , not pms xxxxxxxxxxxx

im gonna go sleep soon. xxxxxxxx
tired again xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Bethany, I'm so sorry af showed up :( I always ask but are you sure it's af? Full on flow or just light spotting? 

Tash, grrr this roommate needs to leave! He sounds incredibly rude!

Angel, yay for all the bfp!!!!!!! Lol re dh and keeping you busy so you can't go to doc in a box. He is one smart cookie lol

Laura, so sorry about your infection but I too am glad that you went to the dr and that lo is ok :)

Jen, horsey, Jess.... Hi!!!!!


Hi and love to you all and anyone I've missed!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany :hugs: im so sorry about af. She just wont stay away. Did u talk to dh about no supplements this cycle?? <3 i hope ur ok. Time to try for ny baby!! :dust: it must happen. Definately look for answers if u feel ready.

Tash hope urs isnt af either. Sorry about rude roomie. I agree to give him deadline. <3

Angel congrats<3 so happy for you!!!

Amy hope ur enjoying ur day off!! How are u?? Any sign of af? <3

Laura so sorry for kidney infection :-( im glad bubs is okay<3 try to rest sweety and get better.

Horsey & jess hi!<3


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jen! No sign of af that I know of anyway. Had cramping last night and took Advil. I wasn't sure what to make of it do I took my temp just to make sure I didn't have a fever and that it wasn't a sign of infection. No fever so hopefully this af or something. Just very strange. How are you doing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Agree with angel fxd for af and this be the start. Glad for no fever. Sorry about cramps. Being a woman is rough! I really think we get the short end of the stick. Hope u feel better.

Im okay have headache and an angry husband. He been workin too much and he is upset im still.in bed at 2pm. All well. I accidently saw a litman card in his wallet yesterday when i went to get a ten out. Well.all.i.saw was sale price 495!!! Omg i feel.terrible only having my bonus to spend on him this year. I wonder what he bought there.was a reciept but i was good and didnt look at it. Jewlery is unlike my husband. Plus i wonder how he plans to pay a bill.that.high.... My mind is wondering


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel its most definitely AF coming, cos i also feel rather wet down there, TMI but its soaking my knickers so much i think its AF coming so have to go keep checking, but nope, just a load of watery and creamy. OH WELL... Just want AF to hurry up now so it can hurry up and piss off again, hopefully for ten months lol! Im not bothered about af turning up, well i am and im not, i think this month is going to be difficult to conceive anyway since me and dh havent BD for about two weeks and with af coming soon, with the roomie being here its just difficult to have the sparkle in BDing at the moment,, hmf, getting quite sick of ttc now..

Im definitely going to have a chat to chris about telling roomie that he needs to sort himself out once christmas is over, i wont see him out on the streets over christmas but he does need to sort himself out after christmas, me and chris need our space...


Well i dont know what to make of things at the moment .. I feel so sad its unreal, cant stop crying and arguing, especially crying :( 

How are all u ladies xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi tash that makes 2 of us, im crying here too. 
i woke up feeling much much worse and am feeling very sorry for myself. 
half blaming and cursing goin back to work, i always seem to be sick when im at work and i wasnt sick once while out of work. its prob bit of coiincidence (except i know i got the tummy bug at work). think its just cos i have both at same tme, its gettin on top pf me a bit. 
Oh just went to get chicken balls at chinese and i just started bawling cos im hungry and sick. big baby i am :) 
i feel a bit more normal now after cry and whinge, i knwo im only worse cos antibs kicking in , il be better tomor after more sleep and when i can eat. 
tash hugs to u honey, sorry u get such bad afs and sorry ur having af at all sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx
def have aword with chris about roomie, he is being an ass. 
BD all u want, u dont need to tip toe round him, u r odin him the favour. 
id even make extra noise to pee him off and maybe move out :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

he didnt get chicken so i feel abit better ha ha xxx

chat soon guys, xxx have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hugs to you both natasha and laura! I wish i could cheer u both up amd make u feel better :( laura do u have a weak ammune system? It seems like u do always get sick at work but they again ir kidney infection was something u had before. I couldnt imagine not being able to eat. Perhaps wrapping urself up and.sleeping will help u heal??? Ill be praying for u. Tash i hope ur able to get chris to agre that roomie needs own place. U seemed so happy when first moved in ur home and deserve to feel that again. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

I am anxious to get on a pc so i can change ur color of your name angel! I didnt forget its just my cell is complicated to do anything with. Hope ur enjoying ur iphone 5!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys im feeling much better today :) thanks jen xxx
i do ahve weak immunity when at work cos at home i avoid all chemicals and it seems to make me be ok again. at work i cant avoid cleany products so i go down again.
il chalk this one up to coincidence cos i did have the pains all week just didnt realise what they were , but if it happens again, im outta there. 
i wasnt on antibs at all for 3 months i was out , then one week back and i have bug and antibs. my liver cons blamed too many antibs and weight gain for my liver problem so i have to be carefull . 
how u feeling jen? 
u sound good hon xxxxx
hoep ur pressie is some lovely jewellery :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel best o luck tomor sweetie for ur confirmation app :) xxx
exciting :) xxxx

hey and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Thanks laura! I dont feel pregnant anymore and had spotting last night. Dec 17 seems far away and my husband is worried as he saw the blood too. I have so much tension in my neck shoulders amd back from stress it causing me a terrible headache and tender head. I havent felt any movement since thurs like i normally feel so im concerned for that too. Calling ob tom to see.what she says but i feel.she will laugh about movement as im not far enough to actually feel it. But the bleeding is concerning us. Just thinkin about it makes me feel sick to my stomach i know if i vomit itll be from my nerves being shot this weekend. Dh and i did not yest but relax as a fam (well i worked alot too) so i was able to stay calm. Now he is gone to his moms til 7-8pm and im alone and worried. I feel like having a cup of tea but ran outta decaf. Dont wanna harm baby with a lil caffine but i think it may relax me and help my head. Still dont want to be selfish to my LO. Its a gift to be pregnant but i wish it could be easier to enjoy it. My family still doesnt get it and said go to er but my on call ob said call.office monday. They never had issues and my hubby n i are scared to no end atm. Stayin in bed today with my bum up on a pillow that baby isnt goin anywhere just incase. The bank needs to approve the loan already so i can get procedure n peice of mind.


----------



## lilesMom

aw jen hugs hon. if its any consolation i was thinkin the same yest , as in i dont feel very pregnant anymore either, i think that is normal for 2nd tri. 
best of luck tomor , im sure things r great but i know how worried u would be with a bleed, but just remember if u can , tons of people have um and everything is fine xxxxxxxx hugs chick xxxxxxx
go ahead and have some tea, i drink it really weak all the time. i literally dip the tea bag in twice and add milk :) xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i really donno if il be able for work tomor, i feel shocking again and all ive done is brush the floors and made chicken broth. doh!!!
hope i wake up sooo much better tomoro cos i really dont wanna have to ring in sick. 
when i was washing up i got really faint and my heart felt weird , like it was squeezed but only for few secs, i had to hold onto the sink but then it went...
i sound like a drama queen but it really happened and i donno what it was.
being sick sucks, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hugs to u laura. U have to protect u and ur baby sweety. Sounds like side effect of antibiotic :( hugs no more cleaning go sit down and put ur feet up and relax. U have an infection and must heal. This baby is ur job now and if u need off tomorrow it should be done. U came so far tonot take care of urself sweety. June will be here and so will the baby. Call ur doctor tomorrow esp ur ob!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen, just feel like such a wuss, i cant even work 3 days without being sick ha ha xxxxxxxxxx
hope ur feeling better honey xxxx
call ur doc tomro too and hopefully they can check things out for u xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna have a snooze xxxxxxxx chat soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

I most definately will call at 9am when they open. I was just there on tuesday so idk if they will do anything. Maybe i will need another anti d shot or ill be told i need the surgery as i already know. Idk why they cant hospitalize me and do it so i can make a payment plan. They name it as ambulator and those places want payment upfront when ins is dening service.

Laura ur not sweety ur body is going thru sooo much this year and sometimes u have to just give up something unfortunately to keep.u and ur miracle safe. There is so much id love to do but stayin in bed is my option. We give up things for a healthy baby amd we are rewarded greatly in the end. Focus on the prize laura. Then u can go back to u and ur life. I keep trin to tell myself that with my job thats why i turn down so many jobs now. This baby is.worth it and so is ur health. If ur not healthy then baby wont have a mommy to take care of baby. So think of both of u sweety u are sick and need to heal! Sorry if im comin off wrong i mean good intentions its just so hard having a pounding head. Ill have that tea now extraa light :)


Hugs to uyou!!


----------



## jen435

Enjoy ur nap :)

Natasha hope ur feeling better!<3
Bethany i hope ur ok sweety<3
angel goodluck tomorrow<3
Amy i hope af showed for u so u can start testing.<3
Horsey jess anyone i missed hi!<3

Hope everyone is having a good weekend in some way<3 

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Angel, fx for your appt tomorrow!

Jen and Laura, I'm so sorry you girls aren't feeling well. Laura, I too agree and think this could be a reaction got he meds but I hope you get better real soon. The it easy and get lots of rest babe. Jen, I know how bleeding can be very scary but I have heard so many people tell me they bled or knew someone that did during pregnancy and everything was just fine. Grrr why can't they do the surgery you need and help you?!! I'm so sorry you and dh have to go through this and be stressed. I wish that we can just enjoy being pregnant. I'm praying for you babe. Try to relax and stay in bed. Tomorrow will be here before you know it and then you can call the dr in the morning. Keep us posted!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!afm, no standstill have this weird cramping on and off. I don't know what to make of it but hoping its af on her way. After the d&c when af came for the first time it felt like af cramps. I don't really know to describe this this time but I'm sue its different because I went natural this time. Who knows but if it continues, then I'm going to call the dr and maybe ask that she do a pelvic exam or us or something :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well.. after a horrible week of arguing, pain , the flu , backache , sickness, work being twats.... I am not pleased to announce that AF has paid me a visit, so its definite i wont be getting my BFP this year ... Dont know what to make of things anymore, i physically and mentally cant cope..

Hope you are all okay love you all xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash, noooooo! I'm so sorry Hun. I really was hoping you wed going to announce your bfp too. Please don't give up babe.. I know that feeling of defeat all too well but I really really really do believe you are going to have your lo. Like the girls have said before, your lo is being picky and just wants to make sure he is perfect before he comes to you. Big hugs honey and love you!!!


----------



## lilesMom

jen thanks sweetie, i so hope doc helps ease ur mind tomor, 
my doc said not to listen to hb till 16 weeks but some docs say 14 weeks, so maybe they can do that for u? xxxx
im really peed off about ur insurance, fx for ur loan, did u tell um whats its for and that u need it now? xxxxxxxxx
hugs hon xxxxxxxxxx
im feelin better a bit again, i think ur right , i think its just antibs and that i had to fast for 40 hrs, not recommended when preg :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
gonnna read on on now just had ot answer u first xxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, honey so sorry you have a kidney infection. Drink plenty of fluids and stay home. Best thing you can do. What meds are they giving you? When I had mine my meds knocked me on my butt :hugs:

Angel, great that the tests are getting darker :)

Amy, hope AF pays you a visit soon :hugs:

Jen, so sorry about the spotting :(
Hope the bank approves your loan soon. Big :hugs:

Natasha, sorry AF got you too. Shall we get out BFPs together?

Jessica, hope you are doing well.

Horsey, much love!

Yesterday was a crappy day. I cried for most of it. I still feel fairly depressed. Husband doesn't want to see a doctor and I don't have any PMA or hope for myself at all. Due date long gone. No baby in sight. Birthday tomorrow and hubby will be in California. No friends here. Pretty depressed.
He did give me a nice Thai watch though :) and matryoshka dolls. But these things are just distractions. Temporary. Fleeting.


----------



## lilesMom

amy sorry u havent got af yet honey, hoping thats what ur funny feeling is and she shows her ugly mug soon xxxxxxx :hugs:
ur so right though if u feel its weird and buggin u go to doc xxxxxxxxxx

tash :hugs: honey sorry af is here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi bethany i see ur name xxxxxxx

hi angel, horsey, jess. xxxxxxxxxxxx

i was talkin to angel . she messaged me to say was ok to go blue on her name :)
i was saying to her i think we shold all put our fave colours on regardless to show what we know will happen soon xxxxxxx
she said all of us together make a rainbow xxxxxxx i like :) xxxxxx
let me know ur fave colour and if u wanna change ur name colour xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh bethany i knew u had gone a bit quiet and was afraid it was cos u were sad but was hoping u were just having plans for weekend xxxxxxxx
big hugs sweetie, wisj i could come spend ur bday with u. xxxxxxxxxx
we all seem to be down in the dumps at the mo xxxxxxx
maybe we can try and look forward to xmas or something to distract us ????
u wil have a lovely new yrs bfp hon, if anything works the right way in this world, cos u deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxx
im on distaclor, i have felt way worse since i got um but this always happens me for first 2 days while my body fights it xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Sorry Laura but I can't think of BFPs or rainbows. I don't think there are any for me. Tired of each month hoping to be the month when it isn't. The pretending makes it hurt worse.

I bet your meds are real powerful too honey because those kidney infections are serious. Take it easy honey. Love you.


----------



## lilesMom

i wish i had the magic words to make u feel better hon xxxxxxxxxxxx
sorry ur down, xxxxxxxxxxx hugs honey xxxxxxxx
love u xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if u feel this bad, go to ur doc hon . 
they have to help u xxxxxxxxxxxx
with ttc i mean xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

why dont i have a jet, i really really wanna come visit u xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany... :hugs: galore to you! I know there is a baby coming to you hun. I'm so sorry you are down. I agree with Laura, I wish we all has a jet and could see each other any time we wanted. Love you!!!!! I know dh doesn't want to go to the drs but for your piece of mind I would go. With you guys leaving the country and all, you don't know what health care will be like there so it would be smart to do as much checking as you can here. Hugs to you honey!

Laura, angel is right! We don't make a rainbow! Hehe I'm really hoping that all of us are pregnant by next month. Fx!! Flax you are feeling better. I hope this infection goes away fast hun!

Tash, big hugs to you too hun!

Love you girls!


----------



## Storked

Amy, Laura...sorry but I won't go against my husband's wishes. He pays the bills so anything that insurance didn't cover would go to him and he wouldn't appreciate me doing that. Thailand actually has very good healthcare providers so if we do end up going there, when we go together, I am confident that they will do an excellent job lol.
Besides, he may very well be the reason we aren't getting pregnant. He could have sperm count issues. I hope not but he might.*


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3154FF01-D311-46E9-94EA-1FC4B837C217-1974-0000019CDD22865F-1.jpg
This is the pretty watch he gave me though


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, those are Thai numerals! How are you doing? :)
I guess the upside of tomorrow is that I don't have to shower hehe. Though since I am surfing the crimson wave I will be sure to for the sake of cleanliness :rofl:


----------



## Storked

Oh and I forgot to ask him about the longer saying. I started to at church today but it was difficult to hear each other.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, Laura...sorry but I won't go against my husband's wishes. He pays the bills so anything that insurance didn't cover would go to him and he wouldn't appreciate me doing that. Thailand actually has very good healthcare providers so if we do end up going there, when we go together, I am confident that they will do an excellent job lol.
> Besides, he may very well be the reason we aren't getting pregnant. He could have sperm count issues. I hope not but he might.*

Oh def don't want to go against dh especially if ins won't cover. Sorry I meant go if it does but if dh really doesn't want you to the I can understand you not wanting to go against his wishes. :flower: beautiful watch you got though!! Glad Thailand has great health care... I'm really praying for you Hun. :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, Laura...sorry but I won't go against my husband's wishes. He pays the bills so anything that insurance didn't cover would go to him and he wouldn't appreciate me doing that. Thailand actually has very good healthcare providers so if we do end up going there, when we go together, I am confident that they will do an excellent job lol.
> Besides, he may very well be the reason we aren't getting pregnant. He could have sperm count issues. I hope not but he might.*
> 
> Oh def don't want to go against dh especially if ins won't cover. Sorry I meant go if it does but if dh really doesn't want you to the I can understand you not wanting to go against his wishes. :flower: beautiful watch you got though!! Glad Thailand has great health care... I'm really praying for you Hun. :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks Amy. You are awesome :kiss: :hugs:
This whole TTC thing has made me less grateful for my husband I think. Not that our marriage is suffering but just that I want a baby so bad that I don't stop and think of all the other wonderful things that I have first. But I will. Yup. Maybe that should be the PMA I give myself. To look at what I have instead of what I don't. Maybe that will bring some happiness.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> The watch is so very nice! I guess conceptually numbers are numbers with relation to time regardless of the language they are in :shrug: It will be nice to know what the writing is too...I love languages!
> 
> I'm doing alright. Just gearing up to finish up Christmas shopping! And I'm looking forward to the College closing in 11 days! So ready for the break :xmas9: (I'm trying to keep distracted too...feeling the sting of past mishaps and riddled with anxiety about HCG levels. I'm working on my PMA. I keep saying, what is meant to be will be...)


I love languages too. My husband has books in Thai too that he reads to keep the language fresh in his head :)

Angel, third time is the charm :hugs:
What relaxes you? Yay for school closing soon!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and Happy Hanukkah! (Background: My oldest brother, my sister and I are Christians. My 2nd oldest brother, while in Germany, converted to Judaism. Power to him...we are a very accepting lot!) My SIL called and invited me to watch my 3 year old niece perform this evening, so I toted my booty over to them and spent the evening with a large Jewish Congregation. Was very nice...I figured at this stage, I need all the church I can get! So, Happy Hanukkah!


Happy Hanukkah :) good choice Angel! I love Judaism!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I believe that was the final book of the series too? What genres do you like?

Mandarin would be so useful. That would be a good couple gift! My friends who speak it say it is easy- my hubby says the same about Thai. That the tones are hard but beyond that it is very basic as a language. I have one BIL who is fluent in Mandarin and one who is fluent in Spanish. They were Mormon missionaries like my husband hehe.
Oh Sign Language! That is awesome Angel!


----------



## Storked

Ladies, for the people in your life who are hard to buy for there is always one option
https://www.fartbymail.com/


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3F983CFF-2958-4DC2-A215-54755D6D252F-3103-0000030CA46D5B70.jpg
And a new monkey pic for everyone


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Ladies, for the people in your life who are hard to buy for there is always one option
> https://www.fartbymail.com/

:xmas13:

I've read everything from _The Kite Runner_ to _Twilight_ to _50 Shades Series_, so I'm not a picky reader. Any suggestions?

(My BS is in Deaf Education with a concentration in Interpreting...love love love working with College Students!)

Cute monkey! Is he eating a green Shewee? :haha:


----------



## Storked

That is awesome Angel! I have a cousin who is deaf and I always sign what little I can with her. She is great fun and very outgoing :)
Books, reading Bill Bryson ATM. What books are you in the mood for? I tend to read a bit of everything too! Have you ever read The Girl Who Chased the Moon by Sarah Addison Allen?


----------



## mommylov

Angel, fingers crossed for you and your test tomorrow. Trying to keep the pma going for us all too! So hard especially around the holidays but I love the lights. And all so kind of distracted by that heheh :xmas9::xmas7::xmas8:

Bethany, you are right. I thought the same thing too a couple of weeks ago. Thought that I should focus on the good and be humbled. We are all fortunate to have roofs over our. Had, food in our bellies, and family and friends to love and that love us too. Everything is going to fall into place for us all. :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Angel, fingers crossed for you and your test tomorrow. Trying to keep the pma going for us all too! So hard especially around the holidays but I love the lights. And all so kind of distracted by that heheh :xmas9::xmas7::xmas8:
> 
> Bethany, you are right. I thought the same thing too a couple of weeks ago. Thought that I should focus on the good and be humbled. We are all fortunate to have roofs over our. Had, food in our bellies, and family and friends to love and that love us too. Everything is going to fall into place for us all. :thumbup:

Listening to Xmas stations on Pandora? :flower:
We are richly blessed aren't we Amy?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for the suggestions Bethany...my mood varies when it comes to books, so I tend to skim and see what tickles my fancy! Looking into _The Girl Who Chased the Moon_. 

And Amy, the lights are great! I love the lights on the boardwalk! The holidays are a great distraction!

Bethany, in just over 2 hours it'll be your birthday! :cake:

Edit: Downloading The Girl Who Chased the Moon now! And Bethany, it'll be your birthday here on the East Coast in 2 hours :dohh: I forget the time difference!


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Thank you for the suggestions Bethany...my mood varies when it comes to books, so I tend to skim and see what tickles my fancy! Looking into _The Girl Who Chased the Moon_.
> 
> And Amy, the lights are great! I love the lights on the boardwalk! The holidays are a great distraction!
> 
> Bethany, in just over 2 hours it'll be your birthday! :cake:
> 
> Edit: Downloading The Girl Who Chased the Moon now! And Bethany, it'll be your birthday here on the East Coast in 2 hours :dohh: I forget the time difference!

That book is one of my favorites :) really enjoy Sarah Addison Allen. Not a lot of authors do magical realism.
Yep I am prepared for the birthday. Just went to the store and bought chocolate truffles, peach fresca, and stuff to make pita bread pizza. Boo-yeah. I ain't going anywhere tomorrow lol


----------



## mommylov

We really are Bethany <3 

Angel, they area a great distraction. Downtown looks amazing right now! :xmas9:

Finishing up laundry and then off to bed for me. On top of everything, I think I am fighting a cold or something :xmas21:

Good night ladies and sleep tight! :xmas23:


----------



## Storked

Amy, take some medicine and drink lots of fluids! And get plenty of rest. Feel better :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Bethany happy birthday!! I wish i could come spend entire day with you and we could spend the day doing things u enjoy to get ur mind off things and brighten up ur day. :hugs: i feel so bad for you but i believe that u WILL get pregnant! Its just unfortunately not on our time that it happens :( its when its our turn and i truely feel that you will be blessed with a beautiful baby. Your watch is gorgeous!! You have an amazing husband! I wish he could be with u all day tom but we are here for you<3 i guess the best way for pma is to think of everything we are blessed with like amy said. You ladues are so wise and i love you all very much<3 i hope this message finds u well sweety. Your monkey is sooo cute! Just love ur posts!

Tash im so so sorry af showed :( i am praying this psychic is right for you sweety and ur new years baby will be concieved. It will happen for u stay positive enjoy your puppys and try to ease ur mind. We love u here and we are here for you no matter what<3

Amy love your pma<3 you are amazing and sooo strong! I hope ur doing well and that ur af starts. It stinks how cramps can be so different. I cant wait for ur new cycle to begin so u can being on ur quest for ur amazing miracle baby that is coming to u!<3 i hope ur coworker is not annoying tomorrow and u have a good day!

Horsey hi! How are you? I hope ur weekend was ok and that ur tww is going ok! :dust:

Angel goodluck tomorrow!! Yay for school closing soon!! Christmas is the best holiday! :)

Laura i hope ur feeling better and that if u stayed home today your work is understanding. Hugs to you and take care of u and ur Lo!!<3

Jessica hi! I hope u and lo are doing okay!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Jen, thanks honey :hugs:
How are you and baby?


----------



## Storked

I have amazing friends. <3 every one of you.

What is one thing you have been blessed with? :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all, thanks for the PMA, don't think i'm doing too well though, the period pain is unbearable, i still dont feel well and have no contracted a cold from somewhere ( i want to say flu but think i may be exagerating) But still its unbearable..

I had a lazy day yesterday.. Me my sister and my best friend kimi had a twilight day, so we sat and watched all four movies, and then went to the cinema to watch Breaking dawn part 2.. I am not ashamed to say that it was the most brilliant film ive seen :D

Getting ready for work but dont feel like oging, but only 10 more working days left until i break up for christmas so thats not too bad..

Hope youre all okay, lots of love <3 xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, is it the endometriosis that makes your periods so painful? To AF painkillers help you at all? :hugs:
Glad you had a nice time with your sister and BFF :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

*Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday darling Bethany happyyy biiirrrthdayyyy toooo youuuu!*


----------



## mommylov

Happy birthday Bethany!!!!!! You have such an amazing year ahead of you. Wishing you all the best!!!!! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

X


----------



## Storked

Amy and Angel thanks for the birthday wishes!

Angel, that book had me crying at one point. In a good way though. If ever there was an author who has books I'd love to see on the big screen.. If you like that one, her first book, Garden Spells is quite good also.


----------



## mommylov

Angel, what time is your appt today? So anxious for you to get confirmed!!!


----------



## jen435

Im so sorry tash that ur im so much pain :( I hope its easing up for you and that ur doing ok.:hugs:

Bethany Happy Birthday to you again!!! Close ur eyes and imagine all 8 of us sitting down together in a restaurant celebrating with you!! I how i wish we all had a private travel machine to take us where we want to be most. How is ur day going for you? <3 ya!

Amy how are u feeling? I hope ur feeling better! How is ur day? Did af come?? Hope ur cramping eased up.<3

Angel praying for good news from u today! Hope ur okay<3

Laura hope ur day is going ok and u made the best decision for u regarding work. Praying that infection goes away forever and ur almost finished that evil antibiotic. <3

Horsey & Jessica Hi! I hope you are both doing okay and know im thinking of u! Horsey how much longer before u test??<3

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jen, Im doing ok... no af. Actually really stressed today. Work has been a lot to handle lately but thankful I have a job and trying to just stay pos. How are you feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ any word about having your procedure done? It would be so nice if we could all be having dinner with Bethany today! :cake:

Amy ~ Work, bah humbug!

Laura ~ Hope you are alright today!

Nurse called me...HCG was 132 and progesterone 33.8. She said this pregnancy is off to a better start than my last one! Sick little bean...Ursula, the Sea Witch says, _keeeep sticking!_


----------



## jen435

Yay angel needed some good news!<3 stick baby stick<3 tonz of baby dust to keep this baby healthy<3

Amy im sorry about work ba humbug is right... I hope the week flys by for u and darn af shows. <3

Dh called bank said.approval takes 30-35 days :( so we have to wait. My doctor gave me my anti d shot but wouldnt check on baby with ultrasound. So tryin to stay calm til monday.


----------



## Storked

Jen, thanks for the birthday wishes honey! I am snuggling my cat and watching Sister Wives (no clue why!) oh and eating pita pizza!*
Jeez how crap of the bank to take so long! I am sending you so many prayers and hugs. Lay down and prop. Much love!

Amy, AF will come! I am sending you relaxing vibes. Love you sugar!

Angel, that is such great news! And I giggled so hard that I cried at the Little Mermaid reference. My fave Disney movie ;)
Sticky vibes for you!!

Laura, how are you feeling today? Starting to feel a bit better? :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany!! Happy Birthday hon!! Sometimes I wish I could go back to your age honey! Hope you have a wonderful day snuggling next to your kitty. When is your hubby coming back. I can see from your posts that Mormonism is a huge part of your life. I am thinking about going back to Catholic church. I love all of the traditions, especially around Christmas time. The only problem is, my husband refuses to walk into a Catholic church with me. He's kinda weird about it. 

Angel, congrats on the test results. You have a beautiful baby growing inside of you. It's so amazing! Have any symptoms yet? Feel any different? This pregnancy for me is much different. 

Hi ladies hope your weeks is starting off great!!


----------



## mommylov

Jen... grrr! I cant believe he wouldnt check the baby esp with everything you are going through! Try and stay calm hun and we are here for you. Everything is going to be ok with you and LO. Im praying for you doll. :hugs:

Angel, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONFIRMED :dance: Im so glad you are off to a better start this time!!! Stick baby stick!!!

Bethany, Hope you are having a fab bday babe! Love you!!!!!

Laura, Tash, Jess, Horsey and anyone else Ive missed... Love you and hi!


----------



## mommyerbeck

i had a d&c done in 2010 when my twins had some how passed away they said they would have to do a d&c and man it killed i had a hard time after the process was done but i started trying again and it took for ever to get pregnant and lost another in oct. 2011 but then a year later delivered a heathy boy in oct 2 2012 its never easy and if u even need support i know im only 20 but im here if u ever just wanna talk


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess! How are you feeling honey?


----------



## Storked

Jessica! How are you doing? Thanks for the birthday wishes! Haha I feel so old at 25 but life was miserable when I was younger so I guess...onward!
Mormonism is such a cultural as well as a religious thing. Don't know why I am watching Sister Wives because I don't believe in polygamy. It destroys families IMO. Guess Onwant to watch it and go "why?!" lol
Why won't he go with you to church honey? My ex husband was Catholic and I would go to Mass with him. I love the little knee benches for kneeling in prayer :) I'd encourage you to go on your own if you want but it is hard to go alone :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks mommyerbeck and sorry for your losses.


----------



## Storked

Mommyerbeck, hi and thank you so much :hugs:

Amy, hi honey *waves at you*

Horsey, how goes the wedding planning?

To everyone, are you guys sending out Christmas cards?


----------



## mommylov

:wave: Bethany! heheh

I just got done writing mine this weekend and have them here ready to be sent out today. How about you?


----------



## horseypants

yay angel, hi ladies <3 i got my cd3 tests back and had elevated TSH and prolactin, so im freaking. I want my doc to call me back......... i cant wait to set a date! But I will ahve to ;). I still need to choose a photo and get mine printed. I want to find a palce online that will print out postcards and send em to me to handwrite and send out. where?? i looked at costco but hated their borders. i want plain and couldnt find the option.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi Jess! How are you feeling honey?

Doing good hon. Just trying not to stress too much. How are you? So once af comes what is the plan with the docs. Did they tell you when you can start trying again? Just keep one thing in mind. You are very fertile and that is a big plus! And this time you will have high risk docs to follow you through. That is what I am in the process of doing, I am hoping soon enough I can start going to Stanford for prenatal care. But guess what? The doc here at kaiser is making it difficult and trying to refuse to give me the referral. But I am going to demand it. There always seems to be a stumbling block. :(


----------



## Storked

Amy, sent out one today LOL! You are on top of it! Have you recieved any yet? :)

Horsey, they can give you synthroid for the TSH right? What about prolactin? Hopefully you hear back from the doctor ASAP!
Can shutterfy do postcards too? My knowledge is limited :D
A date! Woohoo! Are you thinking of any sort of season? :)


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> yay angel, hi ladies <3 i got my cd3 tests back and had elevated TSH and prolactin, so im freaking. I want my doc to call me back......... i cant wait to set a date! But I will ahve to ;). I still need to choose a photo and get mine printed. I want to find a palce online that will print out postcards and send em to me to handwrite and send out. where?? i looked at costco but hated their borders. i want plain and couldnt find the option.

This is where I got ours from this year and I did the same thing you are talking about....https://www.zazzle.com/


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys il have to be quick cos my eye lids r heavy :) xxx

bethany i love ur watch hon and ur monkey :)
HAPPY BDAY SWEETIE XXXX


angel that is so great ur levels came back good xxxxxxxxxx woohoo
congrts sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hurray :) 
im so impressed with ur signing and ur career, i have always said i woudl love to learn sign but havent got off my lazy butt to do it yet!!!!
i did learnt the alphabet before but have since forgotten xx

jen dumb ass bank and dumbass insurance. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

horsey i get the tsh but i donno what prolactin is, whats the next move for u hon xxxxx

jess hope htings r good for u xxxxxxx

amy hi hon, feck off cold xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash hope pain is easing and u feel much better soon , xxxx

who am i missing, bad brain, xxxxxxxxxxx

i went to wrok but after an hr drive nad an hr work i was fecked and came home. 
i got note from doc till fri, im ogin to see doc on fri again, 
i think i may have to just stay out. il be down dosh but jen ur right its all worth it. 
i cant evem do a week work without gettin sick again. 
had gastro, kidney infection and bleedy sinus thing again so.........
maybe i need to listen to my body, il talk to my doc on fri xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jess, how crazy that the Kaiser doctor is jealous and showing their butt!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jessica! How are you doing? Thanks for the birthday wishes! Haha I feel so old at 25 but life was miserable when I was younger so I guess...onward!
> Mormonism is such a cultural as well as a religious thing. Don't know why I am watching Sister Wives because I don't believe in polygamy. It destroys families IMO. Guess Onwant to watch it and go "why?!" lol
> Why won't he go with you to church honey? My ex husband was Catholic and I would go to Mass with him. I love the little knee benches for kneeling in prayer :) I'd encourage you to go on your own if you want but it is hard to go alone :hugs:

I'll convince him. I also like going to midnight mass. Oh and you are not old, you are young. We conceived little Natalie (our younger daughter) when I was 25. You are so young Bethany. But I know how you feel. Since I turned 18 I have always felt old. Now at 33 I feel over the hill. It's just how I feel personally. Sometimes I feel I have an old soul. When I had my first daughter I never felt young, although I was. Now she is a teen herself so you can imagine how old I feel. lol.


----------



## Storked

Laura, thanks for the birthday wishes! As for work, can you and your OH figure something out so that you can stay at home? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jess! How are you feeling honey?
> 
> Doing good hon. Just trying not to stress too much. How are you? So once af comes what is the plan with the docs. Did they tell you when you can start trying again? Just keep one thing in mind. You are very fertile and that is a big plus! And this time you will have high risk docs to follow you through. That is what I am in the process of doing, I am hoping soon enough I can start going to Stanford for prenatal care. But guess what? The doc here at kaiser is making it difficult and trying to refuse to give me the referral. But I am going to demand it. There always seems to be a stumbling block. :(Click to expand...

Ohhh grrr! Your dr and Jen's dr make me mad! :growlmad: I hope they get you your referral!! 

They ran a BUNCH of blood tests over the weekend so now Im just waiting for the results to come in. I talked to the nurse earlier today and she said that none had come in yet but she said that these tests may have been sent out so they take a few days so the waiting continues :dohh: They want to do a scan with dye of my uterus but they need af to come and they will do that on cd3. Also, once af arrives, they will do cycle monitoring but she is taking her sweet time coming... grrr af!

Bethany, I normally and better about getting them out in the begining of the month. Im not going to be to hard on myself since I didnt even get any out last year except for immediate family... oops! lol We have only gotten 2 so far so dont worry, I think a lot of people are sending this out later.

Horsey, I dont understand all that you are taking about so please forgive me. I didnt want you to think I was just avoiding commenting but I would have no idea what I was talking about if I tried lol FX for you hun!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I am old enough to have a failed marriage behind me. That makes me feel older than dirt lol. And then factor in that everyone in my family had at least two kids by 25 and you start to feel like you were ahead in the worst way and behind in the best. BUT everything happens as it should! And you know, we may be old souls :hugs:
You can tell people that your teen in your sister ;) and it must be nice to have a lot of options for when to attend Mass. That is great! :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura!!! Awww man I want you better already!!! Sending you cyber hugs & soup (to help you feel better)! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Jess, how crazy that the Kaiser doctor is jealous and showing their butt!

I know right? She said they give no referrals outside Kaiser, that there is no invoice or form that she can fill. So I will make her my own damn homemade form if I have to. All I need is a freaken note stating that I am high risk and need to be seen by the high risk hospital. I never thought in a million years it would be this hard. There has to be a solution. I am a 10 almost, I have gone long enough with out a high risk doc. 

Bethany, I know typically for the LDS community, especially in Utah the birthrate is younger, but just remember that is changing also. When I told my husband I was only 19 when pregnant with my oldest daughter he said in Utah that's not a big deal that many people have kids that age. But now I hear that is changing. A lot of women are pursuing careers first. Hon, don't feel old at 25. You are so young. My mom got married at 27, had my oldest brother at 28 1/2, the middle brother at 32, and me at 34 1/2. You have many fertile years ahead of you.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, thanks for the birthday wishes! As for work, can you and your OH figure something out so that you can stay at home? :hugs:

yeah il be ok babe, it wil be tight few months but doable xxx 
and worth it in long run xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy fx for good blood tests results for u sweetie, come on af u wagon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi Laura!!! Awww man I want you better already!!! Sending you cyber hugs & soup (to help you feel better)! :)

thanks honey xxxx
i just had real chick and veg soup , hurray for good food that doesnt make me sick, xxxx
i havent eaten enough in days but i know bub will get stuff from me anyway, 
prob partly why im so dizzy xxxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, early menopause runs in my family so no guarantees on having enough years to have all the kids we want. Can just hope! I wish I knew the people who are LDS who do the career first but they aren't here lol. Oh my gosh everyone in our ward has kids. So we just go to sacrament and leave right after to avoid socializing and probing/rude questions about why we don't have kids. Crazy!
Random note: we have to fill out a form to get our membership records transferred to the new ward an it asked for our blood type! Too funny :D

That doctor is talking out of their butt! Do they really think that they can possibly meet the pregnancy needs of every patient?! Ask Stanford if they can make a form for you maybe? Insane that they would potentially hurt you in this way :( I know you will make sure they toe the line! You are so tough Jessica and I know you will do everything to protect your baby <3


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Jessica, I am old enough to have a failed marriage behind me. That makes me feel older than dirt lol. And then factor in that everyone in my family had at least two kids by 25 and you start to feel like you were ahead in the worst way and behind in the best. BUT everything happens as it should! And you know, we may be old souls :hugs:
> You can tell people that your teen in your sister ;) and it must be nice to have a lot of options for when to attend Mass. That is great! :)

if u didnt end ur first marriage u wouldnt have a great guy now, xxx
no shame in being clever and moving on to someone who is good to u xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, it will absolutely be worth it :hugs: don't beat yourself up over food, just do what you can when you can sweetie


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Jessica, I am old enough to have a failed marriage behind me. That makes me feel older than dirt lol. And then factor in that everyone in my family had at least two kids by 25 and you start to feel like you were ahead in the worst way and behind in the best. BUT everything happens as it should! And you know, we may be old souls :hugs:
> You can tell people that your teen in your sister ;) and it must be nice to have a lot of options for when to attend Mass. That is great! :)
> 
> if u didnt end ur first marriage u wouldnt have a great guy now, xxx
> no shame in being clever and moving on to someone who is good to u xxxClick to expand...


Oh you are sweet honey! I am past the regrets of #1 except for just having married him but the life experience of that wasn't bad at all. Love you!


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Jessica, I am old enough to have a failed marriage behind me. That makes me feel older than dirt lol. And then factor in that everyone in my family had at least two kids by 25 and you start to feel like you were ahead in the worst way and behind in the best. BUT everything happens as it should! And you know, we may be old souls :hugs:
> You can tell people that your teen in your sister ;) and it must be nice to have a lot of options for when to attend Mass. That is great! :)
> 
> if u didnt end ur first marriage u wouldnt have a great guy now, xxx
> no shame in being clever and moving on to someone who is good to u xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you are sweet honey! I am past the regrets of #1 except for just having married him but the life experience of that wasn't bad at all. Love you!Click to expand...


loves ya too sweetie xxxxxx
im gonna have to go, i hate goin when ye r all here but im sooo tired. 
i think i need some sleep :) xxxxxx
hugs and love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, sleep well. You will feel so much better when you wake :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Hey Angel, thinking of you!
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/AE44C988-1BEF-4E75-837F-F90EADABEC49-4316-000003EC59AC11EB.jpg


----------



## xoxo4angel

I cannot seem to pry myself from this book Bethany suggested...

Jess and Jen ~ Why do Drs act like it is a bother for them to do anything for us?!? Jen, will you be switching to the different hospital?

Laura ~ Soup sounds yummy. I hope the Dr decides to keep you home...that means not only will you and baby be alright, but you'll have more time to chat with us! :hugs:

Amy and Bethany ~ You guys are good. I mean to get cards every year, but I forget! My DH's old church still sends him Christmas packages, so this year I finally got him to send the congregation a card! 

Amy ~ Hope all of your lab work comes in and AF comes on already! Time to get the Amy Show on the road!

Horsey ~ You have to will the phone to ring. I kept saying please let the nurse call...come on phone ring, then my dadgum sister phoned (she's a nurse). My wires mustbhave been crossed, so be sure to be specific with your _willing power_.

Tash ~ Hope you are alright doll!


I'm off to read more of this book...


----------



## mommylov

Night Laura!

Bethany, that is the PERFECT pic for Angel! Goes well with her Ursula song hehe


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel, enjoy your book! :book:


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Night Laura!
> 
> Bethany, that is the PERFECT pic for Angel! Goes well with her Ursula song hehe


It does!


----------



## Storked

Angel, YAY another fan! Read away! :D

Amy, that is what I was thinking about the pic! :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey guys, not caught up yet, ive been at mother in laws house since i finished work putting the decorations on the tree, the boys feel too old for it now so she used to do it on her own but since i been in the family its kind of tradition that me and her do the tree, i think she enjoys it and i know i do, my favourite part of christmas is the tree , so ive been there for hours not long got home...

Update on me:

Not been very well for almost a week now, and to top it all off AF is not easing at all, its still clotting and literally (TMI) falling out of me, im going through about three pads an hour :/ Dont know if that is normal or not, seems to be my bodys version of normal since the DnC... ALthough ive worked out based on my average long cycles at the moment.. Not babydanced for about three weeks now either :(

I hope you are all okay, Bethany sorry belated happy birthday!
Sorry ive been quite vacant on here, im really struggling the past few days, had a massive blow up at my cousin today as well and deleted her off facebook and pretty much told her she was a heartless cow and such, feel very down and off at the moment..

Oh and on the christmas front, ive not even bought a single card yet XD Never mind presents ! Leaving it a bit late i think, but as long as it gets done ay :)

Love u all <3 xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, so sorry that on top of being sick that you are also having a really heavy AF- it could very well be from your endo. :hugs:
Glad that you deleted your mean cousin! You will start to feel better from that because she was such a mean, selfish person.
Thanks for the birthday wishes honey :)


----------



## Storked

I am kind of thinking of getting the kindle version of this. What do you guys think? https://www.amazon.com/Making-Babie...&qid=1355185467&sr=8-1&keywords=making+babies


----------



## jen435

So sorry tash that af is bad. I really want this psychic to be correct for u :hugs: glad u spent day decorating and u enjoyed that. Ull be babydancing again in no time sweety.

Angel enjoy ur book!

Laura sorry ull be out of work again but u know its for the best. Oh just has to help! Its his baby too! We all will get u through til baby is due dont u worry. Soon u will have baby shower and decorating nursey laundry and resting lots so use this time to relax.and prepare mentally bc soon u will be tired again. I hope u feel better!

Jess so sorry about that referral. Darn doctor! Keep protecting u amd ur baby sweety. This will.be ur miracle!<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany i know someone that read that book and i know she became pregnant. It may offer insight. U love to reaf so doesnt hurt to try. I know ur turn is coming ur baby is just being picky.when it wants to be born<3 love ya!


----------



## jen435

Oh and bethany ur not old at all silly girl! :).ill be 29 when my first baby is born... So ur a okay.

Btw did u look into home fertility test for dh to check his swimmers???


----------



## Storked

Jen, first off: woohoo you had a friend who got pregnant from it! Makes me want to read it more :)
Second, I don't think that DH will give me a sample for the at home testers hehe. But if he ever will, I am on it!
How are you feeling today? :kiss:


----------



## jen435

Crampy headache and vomitingon amd off other thrn that okay :). I have my bum up and ate way too much. Its odd to have appitate but throw up. I think its the zofran :)

Boo on no testing for dh at home. Is he stopping supplements at least??


----------



## jen435

Haha u should use the softcup spermys and test them!! Hmm wonder if it would work


----------



## Storked

Jen, sometimes you have puked so much that it makes you ravenous :D
Yay for being propped up!

He hasn't really got the time to be popping any pills or taking any weird powdered crap. At least not while he is gone. But I sent him the link to that book and he encouraged me to purchase it so I did. And if it says that he can't, I am sure that he will quit for at least 3 months. He has extreme baby hunger from church.
Haha the softcup thing would be brilliant :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:brat: I had a post ready for quick reply and my iPad died before it posted! 

Nutshell: 

Bethany I loved *The Girl Who Chased the Moon*! The characters were fun and I want a mood room...and a sawyer! What book do you suggest I read next?

Jen ~ Sorry you are still struggling with keeping things down. :hugs:

Tash ~ Glad you got rid of one witch, AKA your cousin! Now to get rid of the witch we call AF! Your AFs seem so heavy. Are your Drs aware of how much you bleed? I hope it clears out very soon! :hugs:

Only 15 days until Christmas ladies!. :xmas16: :xmas6:


----------



## Storked

15 days?! No way Angel!!
As for books...what are you in the mood for? More magical realism? Something else? I loved the wallpaper too and Sawyer did seem like a really cool guy. I couldn't not like him. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Are all of the books by this author similar? I wouldn't mind reading something along the same lines. Whatcha thinking of for me? Really, I'll read almost anything.


----------



## Storked

Her books are very similar! I think you would enjoy Garden Spells. I wasn't super crazy about Sugar Queen or The Peach Keeper. The Peach Keeper was good but I was more interested in one aspect than the other.
The problem with me recommendig books is that I read most everything too :)
What I really want to read right now is a book that my husband ordered for me that still hasn't arrived yet! A kid book lol. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww. How sweet of your DH! 

I often times get hooked on an author and insist on reading everything they've written...until their writing becomes predictable and the book starts to bore me. I'm on to Garden Spells! Thank you!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i had 5 lovely hrs sleep :) yey :)

jen sorry ur sick honey, xxx i agree with bethany sometimes u get hungry and sick just cos u have been sick xxxxxx :hugs: hope u feel better soon xxxxxx
glad ur nice and rested and propped up , im gonna take a leaf out of ur book for next few days on minding bub and me xxxxx
ur so right though, what is a wee pain in the butt now is all for the greater good :) 

tash so sorry ur still sore and sick,xxxxxxxxx
i totally agree with bethany, one witch gone , one to go xxxxxxxxxxxxx
that does sound heavy babe. 
before i was on the pill i used to get 7 to 8 days of heavy enough af but i only used to use 3-4 pads a day and one at nt, but the heavy flow kind iykwim :blush: 
did u mention to ur doc how heavy ur flow is, it does sound draining. 
u could be bit anemic from it. i used to be really dizzy and sicky from mine sometimes and mine werent as bad as urs, no wonder u feel crappy xxxxxx
hope ur puppies and oh r giving u lots of love and cuddles xx

bethany i love ur angel pic of her as a mermaid :) too cute :)
hurray for books from dh :) and its a yes from me too on the other book. xxx
ur Dh sounds really nice babe, xxx
how much r home sperm testing kids, u sure u couldnt persuade him for a sample?
i know though its a hard enough thing to ask since u def dont wanna sound like u think it is him xxxxxxxxxx and guys can be very sensitive about their little guys :) xxxxx

amy hi sweetie, any new with u? xxxxxxxxxx
fx for quick blood tests results for u. xxx
u hoping for clear r something small and fixable fast? xxxxxxxxxx
hoping silly af comes so u can get to work over xmas and new yrs with lots of sticky baby making xxxx

angel i talk to my bub and tell it to be sticky too, have done for quite a while , it worked :) hoping it continues to do so for us all xxxxxxxxxxx
must check out that book u and bethany were talking about :) 
l wait and see cos i know Oh got me book as part of xmas pressie so il see what he got first :) i have lots to keep me goin in the meanttime.
my local charity shop does 3 books for e1 , its great they laugh at me cos i usually get about 12 books at a time :) 
i also borrowed the latest game of thrones off my friend. so i must get back into that . 
but its been a good bit since i read the others and its giant book so im reluctant :) 

horsey fx for u with docs appointment, i must google prolactin cos i know ive heard of it but cant think what it is and what it ddoes xxxxxxxxxxxxx 

jess hope alls well with u sweetie, fx for u to get ur referral xxxxxxx

i feel lots better after rest, not as dizzy and good bit less crappy :) 
my tummy feels bruised to touch and achy but i looked it up and they said that docs told um it was from stretching and from bub head butting them in the one place, ha ha
maybe im gonna have a hyper bub :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww. How sweet of your DH!
> 
> I often times get hooked on an author and insist on reading everything they've written...until their writing becomes predictable and the book starts to bore me. I'm on to Garden Spells! Thank you!

i totally do the same thing, cos usually if u like one, you wil usaully like the rest and then they get boring for exact same reason :) xx


----------



## Storked

Angel, the only other one that I would ever reread would be Garden Spells. Those two are her best. She was fighting cancer but hopefully she'll have another out soon that will be a winner.
If you ever read YA you should try A Long Long Sleep by Anna Sheehan. It was very good. I don't read YA often anymore because it is usually riddled with lousy plots and love triangles. EEK!

Laura, exactly why I have to be careful about asking for a sample- he takes his zinc and feels like he is doing his part to have good swimmers. A test would insult him. They are like $30. Oh and I totally got that Making Babies book! You should also read The Girl Who Chased the Moon :)
Glad you are feeling better and have an active baby :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, do you enjoy Anne Bishop? :)


----------



## lilesMom

i havent heard of her bethany , i am pretty crappy with authors names , once i have stuff read i will tend to forget till i see the book int he shop again :)
i could be in the middle of a book and have to check d cover if somone asks me who am i reading ha ha xxxxxxxx
i must look her up, im gonan have to write down ur tips cos sievy brain lols will forget :)


----------



## Storked

If you haven't then you should read Daughter of the Blood, Heir to the Shadows and Queen of the Darkness by Anne Bishop. Your fantasy reference made me think of her :)
Ilona Andrews writes excellent urban fantasy!


----------



## lilesMom

i just looked her up and read an extract from written in red :) 
makes me wanna read more :) thanks xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna try and sleep again cos its half 4 ish in morn :) xxx
chat soon xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Nighty night Laura! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

nt honey xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls

Yeah i rang doctors and told them that this is my 5th period since dnc and said they are still heavy and getting no better and she just said its normal and i need to stop worrying so much? I did say that its making me worse each month and that the pain is that unbearable it makes work hard... But they just said its normal and the only tablets they can give me to stop the flow being so bad arent any good for TTC so im stuck really :/ 
And its still clotting, im passing clots about 1inch big and i never clotted befire dnc only the odd small one ..Hmf lol

Yeah glad i got rid of one witch, i do feel better for telling her about herself yesterday she needed it .. And i dont feel bad AT ALL, normaly i do because i dont rally like conflict i just like the easy life ..

Well, the puppies are giving me lots of love, hard work but lots of love.. Whereas OH and I are at loggerheads, have been for a week, like this morning i got up for work and was shattered, and i let the puppies out of their bed time cage thing, and they started peeing everywhere and one did a poop, then the other tried to eat it so i just huffed and pushed one out of the wy so i could clean it and then pushed the other one out the way and he was like IF U WAKE UP IN A BAD MOOD DONT TAKE IT OUT ON THE PUPPIES..

I was like ?!?!?! I have just got up and all i did was push them out the way ive only just got up how can i be in a bad mood already :S And now we arent talking for another day and night... Seriously, the roomate is putting so much stress on this house, and ive given up doing his pots, so ive left every single pot on the side, let me tell you.. There are NO clean knives or forks in the house and no clean plates and only three clean mugs, and if i get home tonight and nobody does them ill be effing mad...

So basically im having a shit christmas so far lol... Hope it improves in the new year because i give up with it, i give up with trying to keep a clean house, i give up trying to sort stuff out with OH and i give up telling roomie to do his fair share... and mostly i give up on TTC, i cant bring a baby into this stressfulness anyway



ANYWAY, rant over, how are u all?! Good i hope, love u all xx


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies,

Tash, Im so sorry things have been rocky with you. This roomie of yours really seems to be throwing a wrench into your well oiled machine. I know you said that you didnt want to kick him out before the holidays but it really seems like he is taking advantage of yours and dh's hospitality and that isnt right. Here you are thinking that you dont want to hurt him during the holidays and he doesnt have the courtesy to do his OWN dishes and keep up after himself while he stays with you? Not cool! Hope if gets better hun!

Laura, How are you doing hun? How have you been feeling? Are you going to the dr soon for a follow up? Hope the infection is gone and you get to feeling better real soon!

Bethany, good morning little bookworm! heheh <3

Angel, Hows the mommy-to-be doing? Any symptoms yet?

Jess & Jen. hope you ladies and bumps are doing well! Jen, thinking of you doll and hoping that bed rest is helping you and LO.

Horsey, hows the tww? Any updates?

Good Morning/Afternoon to anyone else I have missed!

Ive been super stressed lately... between work, ttc/testing, and this whole thing with my bff's husband, Im a wreck. She is suppose to come over this weekend and we are going to tell her what we know about him. DH feels bad about doing it because she will be here with her dd but there is no other time that we will have. The following weekend my parents come out for the holidays and then he will be here in town. We want to tell her before he gets here because we dont want him in our house. DH keeps trying to prepare me to lose my best friend and its just eating at me but I would be a horrible friend if I didnt say anything. If it comes down to that and she chooses to write me off, then so be it :( . We didnt get the concrete evidence that we wanted but dh made a few calls to his old millitary buddies to just see if this guy's millitary stories are true and no one seems to be able to find anything on him. DH said that was enough proof for him but may not be enough for her. This guy is a con and tells all sorts of stories and is very convincing and as smart as she is, she just eats it all up. I dont get it... she use to be the best judge of character and always had her guard up and the one person she loves an marries is a crook... just kills me. I hope she knows where we are coming from but Im pretty sure she will chose him since they are married now. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash ~ I am so sorry you are having a tough time doll! :hugs: You and your OH were doing so well when it was finally just the two of you. There is some truth to 3 is a crowd, so its time to kick the roomie out.

Amy ~ I was wondering how things were progressing with your BF's husband...he isn't worthy of a "DH" title. Ughh. You really are in a sticky situation. Let's hope your relationship with her is strong enough to withstand the con. Whatever exchange takes place know that you will have planted the seed of doubt and hopefully she'll start to see things the way you do. I pray you are able to get through to her in a manner she will absorb what is said, instead of deflecting it! xoxo Not exactly the Hallmark moment you wanted with her :hugs:

G'morning ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel, Im really trying to prepare for the worse. I hate to add to her stress plate right now. She just found out recently that her mom had/has skin cancer and under went surgery for it.. she just gave her 2 weeks notice and is moving back to CA (He is coming to help her move) and she has lupus and told me that it makes her sick when she gets stressed which was the reason she chose to move back to cali. I dont understand her anymore. She moved out here to CO because she wanted to be here so badly and I can see why. Its amazing out here which is why DH and I moved as well. Colleguezilla told me that she may feel bad seeing as how DH and I moved out here, rented for six months, had a house built, bought a new SUV, basically did what we said we came out here to do and thats settle. I cant imagine that colleguezilla is right. I would think she would be happy for us as was I for her when she moved. I love seeing people happy and I know she was happy here. When she first moved, she was still working for a company in Ca for a year. Then she took a year off and then went back to work. I think thats when everything hit her. She was no longer at home and able to just come and go as she pleased. Taking care of her daughter and working in an office was too much for her and understandbily. I cant imagine being a single mom but a part of me wanted to say "What did you think was going to happen when you moved here?". Here mom wasnt here anymore to help with her dd so that she can come and go when she wanted. Then she met her now husband in Dec 2011/Jan 2012 ONLINE and married this con in Aug/Sep 2012. I wanted to shake her and ask "What are you doing? Why are you making such poor decisions?!?! You have a daughter to think of here.. its NOT just your life, its hers too!". I feel horible for thinking this but going through all of this was one of the things that made me truely believe that everything happens for a reason. DH and I couldnt be happier in CO and we wouldnt have ever moved out here if it werent for her being here and us visiting her. We fell in love with the area. Again, I feel bad for saying this but Im glad she is moving back to Ca. So long as that guy is in her life, I cant be around her. :(

So sorry for venting about this but its eating at me during what is already a hard enough time for me in my life right now. Id rather have no friends then have friends like this that make poor choices and bring con artists into my home.


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: i hope ur bond with ur bff is so strong she forgives u. At first she will be upset but u have to tell her and im so glad ou have ur husband as ur support on this. U are strong and will be ok. She will be hurt but she will.come around in time. I hope u get through this rough patch so u can focus on ur family and enjoy the holidays. I am so glad ur parrnts are coming to see you!! :) how lovely. <3


----------



## jen435

Natasha im so sorry ur still heavy and cloting.im also sad ur dh and u hsve some tension between u atm. Roomie needs to leave dont give.in and clean his messes. If u do ur inviting him to continue to make them. Only wash what u need sweety. Ignore the pile up and mess. I know the fustration u had with pups they are all over the area u want to clean on floor. I move my pup with broom when i sweep but im not cleaning up doggy messes anymore as mine is potty trained but if goes too long then he can have poo accident its so rare. Ur pups will be potty trained in no time. Maybe put outdoor leashes by door and put them outside on it after leaving crate?? I do it with my pup he hates going when it rains out hates his paws getting wet so dh n i have to force him to go. So annoying. I hope ur pups arent as prissy. Glad they ssnuggle u though :) try to cuddle dh tonight and talk in bed if u can. U need ur support sweety. <3 i hope u feel better! Also my afs are always very very heavy where a pad never cuts its i wrap tp over and over again and feel like i wear football helmet down there. With it is clots (tissue) severe cramps exhausyion and moodiness. so i know what ur going thru in that aspect and understand but if i dont know about endo :(. 

I hope all gets better for u sweety<3


----------



## jen435

Angel still have to get on pc and change ur name color sorry i only been on phone lately. How are you and lo today? I wish i could get wrapped up in books like u ladies! So when will ur next baby appt be?? U need a ticker. Keep rubbing ur baby belly and sending sticky vibes!!<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany Hi<3 how are you today? 
Laura how are you and lo? Are u feeling better??<3
Jess Hope u and lo are doing well<3
Horsey how exciting for ur wedding. Im so glad u have something to look forward to while ttc.<3


----------



## horseypants

Thanks Jen, OMG 15 weeks! <3

Mommylov, my zazzle postcards have shipped, yay! I am sad for you and your friend. What a situation. Whew.


----------



## Storked

Natasha, throw that dick out of your place I say! Or at least as soon as possible. He is hurting your relationship with your OH and making your life a misery. Will Chris be agreeable to giving him the boot soon?

Amy, good for you for telling her. How old is her DD? What if the con was just using her to get to her DD? A terrible thing to think but that is why my oldest sister refuses to marry until after her 3 daughters are out of the nest. You just can&#8217;t trust people.
Oh, your BFF&#8217;s life does sound so stressful :(

Angel, how are you today? :D

Horsey, HI *waves*

Jen, I seem to be lazy today. I need to go to the gym and have a major case of the I-don&#8217;t-wannas 
How about you? :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen! I hope so too but unfortunately I know how strong headed she can be and women (No offense to you lovely ladies) can sometimes be a bit more challenging when it comes to any kind of confrontation vs. confrontation with men. I&#8217;m sick to my stomach at the thought of their visit this weekend. I hate this kind of stuff and tend to write off people left and right in my life. I use to think it was me but its situations like this that I can&#8217;t bear to be a part of no matter how much I love my bff. If she won&#8217;t listen to us or at least understand why I don&#8217;t want that guy in our house and still not let it affect our friendship, then sad to say it&#8217;s not a friendship worth having and is 16+ years down the drain.

Bethany, her DD is 8 but is the smartest little girl I know! Too smart if you ask me. Heheh I agree in that I would never want to put my kids in danger. I still have a hard time wrapping my head around the fact that she married someone she met online LESS THAN A YEAR AGO! She hasn&#8217;t even lived with him and says that she doesn&#8217;t know much about his military background. Everything DH and I know about his military background may not be a big deal to her but it certainly is to us. Someone who would lie about going to Iraq and witnessing people die around him and say he has all these metals and scam the wounded warriors project for money is a monster. There are people that have fought for our country and have legit things to deal with that deserve all the benefits this guy has gotten. He makes me sick. 

Horsey, yay for xmas cards!! So glad zazzle worked out for you hun.. I love that site! Ya, anyone that knows me knows that I dont tollerate drama. I will cut someone out of my life if they are doing bad things. I feel for her situation but really think she is going to chose this guy over me which is fine. I will wish her all the best if thats the case and love her and a great friend and IF/WHEN she drops him, I will be there for her.


----------



## jen435

Thank u horsey! How are u?<3

Bethany isnt it so nice being lazy? I have to get up to let doggy out and put dishes away in dishwasher really quick then go back to resting with bum up. So glad we have tv in bedroom. I work tom i had no bleeding past two days so hopefully shot helpped. I just dont want baby to fall out. Im thinkin positive that loan will come threw and i can get surgery soon. :) going to gym will get u energized :) so should go if ud like! When does dh return?


----------



## jen435

*hugs* amy friends come and go but when protecting a friend if they choice to go then thats 16 yrs of memories made and u will.be turning the page to a new chapter. U have a loving husband and we will always be here so ur not alone. It might be years later u hear back from her and she forgives u or says thank you. Your so strong amy! Next weekend will be so much better for u!<3


----------



## jen435

Horsey bethany said it right throw him out! Set a date and make it final. U cant ruin ur relationship.<3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Just trying to catch up on all the latest posts. Wow Amy, just read about your bff, but I might have a different perspective. I have fallen into this trap, although I was much younger. If anything your I feel sorry for your friend. Number 1, for suffering from Lupus, that is such a painful autoimmune disease. It is horrible to live through. It can also seriously screw with your mental health and judgement. Lets face it, this guy totally manipulated her. Yeah, I agree that she wasn't thinking smart at all when she met this guy, and her poor daughter will be another victim in all this. But living through an illness like that can really mess with your mental health and choices you make. Believe me when I say, that there are some master manipulaters out there and although there stories may seem like complete bullshit to other people, when they have already manipulated their victim, that's another story. This guy really knows what he is doing. Your friend really needs to hear the truth, for her safety and most importantly the safety of her daughter. And if you lose your friendship with her over this, at least you know you did the right thing and told her what she needs to hear.


----------



## horseypants

i agree. i didnt get the full backstory on whether the dude is really full of $___ and how you can be totally sure, but it sounds like you definitely are sure. she needs to hear it. you are a good friend for taking the risk and telling her the truth, even if it is painful. later on down the line, when she starts to feel manipulated by him, your statement will how she first knows she's not crazy and imagining things. even if your relationship takes a hit now, it is worth it in the long run. xoxxoox


----------



## aaronswoman79

Whats with this holiday season, problems everywhere?? Gosh Amy, so sorry for what you are going through. And Tash, you must have the patience of a saint to not have thrown out that roommate by now. This guy has got to go. Please, if you guys don't do something by now, this roommate will leach onto both of you and try to suck out as much as he can get. I have seen this happen before, to a very close relative. This guy is trouble. believe me. 

Bethany, thanks for all of the book suggestions you have to Angel, I will start reading more now. I love fantasy books. Lately I have been watching a lot of movies, trying to watch funny ones and romantic or romantic comedies. Just to take my mind off all of the stress. 

Anyone have some good movie suggestions, movies that are non-violent though, I have been having terrifying dreams, so violent of scary movies mess with my mental well being. I love Before Sunrise and Before Sunset. Anything funny really, even if its a little raunchy lol. 

Jen and Laura hope you and your los are doing great and happy! Anyone I missed, Hi!! Love you all!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys how ye doin?
amy is second the girls , u do have to tell ur friend and am hoping she isnt a muppet and knows u r doin this for her good, xxxxx this time next week it will be behind u either way honey xxxxxxxxx we r here for chats as u know anytime xxxx
i know i consider ye all really proper friends , its only geography is the problem :) xxx

bethany the gym can wait for a day if u really dont wanna xxxxxx

tash hugs sweetie, hope u feel better soon, . u kciked d cousin , now ditch d roomie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx then ur life be a good bit sweeter . xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jen hope u and Lo r doin great, hope work isnt too hard on u tomor hon xxxx

hi and a dn hugs to all xx
im feelin good bit better tonight after some rest. 
il see what my doc says to me on fri, 
im still in 2 minds about work, if i should chalk this bout of sickness up to bad luck r just be adamant i should stay out . im gonna tell doc whole story and see what he thinks,.. but i know if im adamant on what i want he will prob just say yeah .....


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany,Jen... Yeah i have spoken to Chris and he feels bad about kicking him out but he has said once christmas is over and done with ( roomie is going to his parents in london for a week and a half over christmas, he is going on the 21st and back on 30th i think so hopefully will give us space.. Me and chris are okay today, we have had a huge blazing row this morning and we are okay now, roomie is working nights which i think is helping as me and chris can be ourselves when roomie isnt here ..

Jen you said to leave all the dishes and pots ec, well i did, i cleaned up on friday and then left it, and the sink and all my cupboards were FULL of pots, and it was killing me i just wanted to soak them all in lovely fairy liquid bubbles and wash them, but i stayed strong, came home today and they had been done, was like a miracle had happened!! 

Im not expecting it to be a regular occurence, but i guess i shall just have to leave everything and hope it gets done lol!!

Puppies are getting there, they are going ptty on the training mats, and im slowly moving it towards to back door, they are really mummys babies, they do as theyre told for chris but as soon as he tells them off they both come running to me like MOMMM MOMMMM lol its so funny!!

Hope you are all okay? Sorry im very self absorbed at the moment i really am :( Im just having a tough time but hopefully things will be okay!

FYI: I have just read that apprently you only lose about 4 tablespoons of blood during a normal 5 day period... WTH i lose that per hour :S I know it probably looks like there is more than there is cos it spreads on the pad, but i know there is more than 4 tablespoons, who writes these things lol!

I really am sorry for being so self absorbed! All ive done is cry and shout and sleep.. I ate on Friday night , and tonight is the first time ive eaten since :( And that was only because Chris literally said i had to and he made me food and i couldnt NOT eat it! 

How are u all?!?! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Girls, i have been really terrible to Chris lately... Like really terrible, ive said some horrible things to him and i dont know how to make it up to him? I want to get him something really nice for christmas, not expensive because i am skint but i really want to show him how much he means to me and i dont know how? I was thinking about doing a 101 book for him, and just filling it with as many things about him as i cna think of that i love?! ANy ideas? I have making up to do big time :( xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

how about making him a voucher book, an i owe u book. 
with like i owe u- one cooked dinner. 
i owe u some bd time :) etc :)


----------



## lilesMom

least the end is in sight with stupid roomie and the pots r done yey :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thank you ladies for your wise words! You are just the best!!! Notated how I feel, I have to tell her. I would be a horrible friend if I didn't and I wouldn't be able to live with myself. Jess, I too feel awful since this going to be awful with her lupus but I can't not say something. It's not just her that could get hurt but her dd too. Ugh, this sucks!

Tash, I agree with the girls.... Kick him out!!! It will be nice when he leaves for Christmas. You two need time alone. As for something for him, I second the coupon book idea or making him his favorite dinner and a naughty outfit later. That always does the trick with my hubby. He says he forgets why we fought lol. Hugs babe!!

Thanks again ladies, you girls always seem to know how to give me peace :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls, i do hope you are all okay and i am thinking of you all!!! Im off to bed, i feel so ill still and i feel shattered with the amount oif blood im losing :( But im looking forward to going into the new year and christmas... Im off work tomorrow, so wil catch up properly tomorrow on wahts happening with u guys, lvoe u all xxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, good thing you have your BFF&#8217;s back on this. 

Jen, laziness is amazing! I don&#8217;t want your tiny bebe falling out either so PROP :D

Jessica, I love fantasy too! What other genres do you like? I mostly read science, fantasy, travel, romance and childrens. Whatever you are in the mood for! The Girl Who Chased the Moon will totally have you crying in a good way. Or maybe I was just crying lol

Laura, I allowed myself to be lazy again today but tomorrow I am going to be back up and going. This book on getting pregnant gave me clear ideas on what I need to do exercise-wise and when during my cycle. Love it :D
Glad you are feeling better. Keep resting! :hugs:

Natasha, glad the roomie may be gone soon! And woohoo on the dishes getting washed :D
You aren&#8217;t self-absorbed so no need to apologize. We all have times of hardship and negativity and we should be able to share that. It will make you feel better :hugs:
Laura&#8217;s idea for the gift for Chris sounds great!


----------



## horseypants

i dont want to write anything but i want all of YOU to write more :)

haha, i got 'em - the idonwannas


----------



## Storked

Horsey, write more what? ;) the idontwannas are fabulous aren't they? :D


----------



## horseypants

anything. words maybe. yes, utterly <3


----------



## Storked

Horsey, my day is a lot like the most boring of FB statuses. Not sure you want to read about it ;)
How about you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just dropping in to say hi ladies! :dust:

I finished _Garden Spells_...on to _The Peach Keeper_! Thanks to these books, suggested by Bethany, it's almost Wednesday! I had some spotting earlier, figure it's either normal or a sign things are taking a nose dive. Fxed its alright and my #'s are rising. DH and I are headed to another Christmas party...I'll catch up properly when we get back. 

:hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, everything is crossed and you have my prayers! *Ursula voice to tiny bebe* "KEEP STICKING*


----------



## Storked

Oh and I just love Sarah Addison Allen. I wish I could find an author that I felt was sufficiently similar but there is nothing. :(


----------



## lilesMom

horsey here r some more words ha ha 
ive no exciting words to write though :)

bethany hurray for rest day :) 
u can do double tomro in gym (joke ) :)

angel, fx for ur next tests honey xxxxxxxxxx
come on angels sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxx

tash nt hon, would u look into checking ur iron levels if you havent already got um checked xxxxxx could easily be low and owuld make u feel crap xxxxx

amy things will go well, we wil all keep our fx and know that u r being a great friend and doing ur best by her xxxxxxxx

jen isee u xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, after reading the book I wonder if perhaps I work out too hard. I need to eat better and work out more gently lol


----------



## lilesMom

i was asking my doc if i could take up stuff now that im gone 12 weeks, like aquafit again (used to do it ages ago thought it be fine since its in water) but she told me no, she said only walkin. doh. least i have my t/mil :) i had great plans :) but walking is really good too if done every day :) xx
u can only od what u have done before so if u have anything u wanna do, take it up now so u can keep doin it :) xx


----------



## Storked

Walking is a lot of what is recommended for TTC anyways in the book Laura. Anything too strenuous on the body can impact your fertility and I was constantly working out for hard. I need to do more walking/swimming/yoga :)
So walk away! :)


----------



## lilesMom

its meant to be great in every way for preg too, supposed to really stand to u for birth and after too. god walkin is perfect for all baby making ha ha xxx
i should really try and sleep to get in normal pattern and to keep resting but i dont wanna :) i am in bed so i am resting :)


----------



## jen435

Hey laura!! So glad ur feeling a little better! Hoping friday goes the way u want it to. I know its so hard but doctor will want ur best interest im sure. This is your baby we have 25weeks give or take. I decided to only work afternoon tom. So i was glad to have it work out for me. Dh is upset but my work achedule fell apart. Four hrs is enough i think ...

Bethany yay glad ur liking the book :)

Angels Lo stick baby stick!!<3 i wonder if spotting is old implantation blood?? Enjoy the party!!


----------



## lilesMom

i have anew fave food . 
i always make chicken broth, with chick, carrots, onions, potatoe, garlic and herbs and have it with the water in, but now i mash it and put in small amount of brown rice, it is hte nicest dinner ever :) yummy , i wish i had more :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, oh crap rice...I want some now. MMM. :)

Jen, so glad that the schedule fell apart. You need all the rest you can get *hugs*


----------



## lilesMom

jen 4 hrs is def enough, too long a day wouldnt be good for u xxx
im not even sure what i want regards work anymore now im startin to feel better , 
il see what doc says when i tell all :) 
my mom will kick my ass if i go back though cos she knows the place isnt good for my health..... if i could just do a month r so it would be great but if not il be fine too xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my thanks is gone bethany so thanks :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna try and sleep even though i dont wanna but dont wanna undo feeling better progress by being silly now :)


----------



## horseypants

laura, sounds lovely! sweetdreams <3


----------



## Storked

Nighty night Laura!

Horsey, whatcha doing? :)


Somebody sent us a Christmas present today and it doesn't say anywhere on it who it is from. This is maddening.


----------



## jen435

Yum laura! I want that meal too! :) one month wont do u good if u become sick again. Be healthy sweety. I just applied for state assistance but i know ill be denied. I rather be poor have a healthy baby and then get back on my feet. I think u and i are alike where we want to support ourself and always worked so feel we have to. Its only 9monthes and then our lo is born 25 weeks +/- so we can do this laura!! We will make up working later!!


----------



## jen435

Horsey how are u???

Bethany yay christmas present :) guess ull have to wait to find out!! :)

Hey wouldnt it be sooo cool to do a secret santa once we all have our Los and send a special present? We are all from diff areas so it would probably be so fun!!


----------



## mommylov

Angel, singing the Ursula song along with Bethany! Stick baby stick! :hugs:

Horsey, :rofl:

Jen, I'm glad you cut hours. Sorry it makes it hard with less income but glad you aren't over doing it. Any updates on your op?

Laura, yum! I want rice now lol Sweet dreams doll!

Bethany, Tash and Jess... :hugs:

Love you girls!

EDIT: Bethany secret Santa!?!?!? How fun! Heheh


----------



## Storked

Amy, love you!

Jen, that would be a great idea :)

I feel so much more in control now that I have a mile long list of things to do and not to for conception lol


----------



## jen435

Bethany perhaps mentally u will feel more relaxed :) :dust: ur bfp will come but for now we will think about christmas! 14 days away!! :).and u have a secret santa present!! Yay!!


----------



## jen435

Amy im okay with four hours. I want this baby more then any amount of money ill lose. I just cant lose my perm job for one day a week.bc.i.lost all my temp jobs! :)


----------



## Storked

Jen lol it is probably just something from my in-laws :) it is a cordless bissell. My SILs would have put a note in :D


----------



## horseypants

I'm getting ready for the newscast (working) and dreaming of the yummy taco salads i'm going to make for dinner! i am not doing this sauce, quite yet, but it sounds rly good! https://www.mrshappyhomemaker.com/2012/09/cilantro-cream-sauce/

my taco salads are going to be chili out of a can!
Awesome homemade taco shells (flour tortilla baked in a cake thingi)
some iceberg, some spinach, some carrots
sour cream
cheeses?
anyway, im looking forward to it.

i got all excited cause my lil sis is going to show!!!!!!

i am intrigued by secret santa idea! if i dont have an lo, does that mean i dont have to share my present with them? :rofl:


----------



## horseypants

where's the mile long lsit? i lost the book rec.


----------



## Storked

Horsey, YUM! And hurray for seeing sister!
We will wait to do secret santa when we all have those LOs- you too ;) They can be gofts for them. They will be so spoiled lol


----------



## jen435

Bethany nailed it :) we ALL need Los first!! Itll happen :) 

Yum taco salad :) wish i could join!! Oh dh please go to store for me now!! Enjoy ur company horsey!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi girls xxx

bethany hurray for surprise pressie but doh cos u donno who sent it :) 
im like u i like to be prepared and do stuff, ie ur list :)
its good to know we can help ourselves a lot with ttc xxxxxxxxx
small things amke a big difference :) xxxxx

jen secret santa when we all have Lo s sounds great :) lucky kiddies gettin pressies from all over :) 
u r so right about working hon, il prob push a bit to stay out, i know it makes more sense to me to stay out for me and bub, is only wishful thinking that i can go back :) xx

horsey yummy taco salad , havent had brekkie yet , they sound really good :)

amy how u doin sweetie, u all ready for xmas ? i must locate my decorations, ive been so sick i havent cared about um til now :) have u ur house done up?
im prob behind every1 am i :) ha ha xxxxxx

tash hope ur feelin better sweetie, u still off wed? xxx hope so xxxxxxxx

angel how u doin, good party? spottin stopped ? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
keeping fx for u, threes a charm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope ur still keeping well and got ur referral xxx

love to all xxxxxxxxxxxx and
:dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey guys! Well i wrote a long post and it didnt post and now i have to do it all again lol!!

Laura, yeah im off today thank god! work is killing me lately! How are u and bump? xxx

Update: Well me and chris are alright for once, when we argue we seem to have a blazing row and then all of a sudden we start talking, and kind od hug and make up, hes asked me to marry him again, and we were thinking about taking out a loan so we can clear our debts, and then pay for a wedding, he said he wants us to get married before we have children , so ive started looking at wedding stuff and pricing, it wont be too expensive as me and my friend have a wedding invitation and place card business so we can do all my own invites and place cards and table decorations, the main things are the venue and the dress and his suit, ive got the design i want my dress to be, wil have to upload it later, so im so excited! WE have talked about it for ages but weve not actually sat and said right, lets plan this shit. After ive been so terrible to him im surprised he still wants to marry me :( Bless him :(

Im still in pain although the stomach virus is on its way out, leaving me with diarhoea, well, its hard to explain, i feel constpated and cant go, but then when i go it doesnt stop *blush* lol!

How are u all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, yummy taco salad!!

Jen, you are do right! We all need to have our lo and the do a secret Santa hehe

Laura, hi babe! I did decorate the house but not ready for Christmas hehe still have some shopping to do. Are you going to decorate?

Tash, congrats!!! So happy for you and Chris! Can't wait to see pics!

Bethany.....hi!

Jess, hugs hope you're doing ok

Angel, hi hun! Are you getting ready for your ny trip??

Hi to anyone I missed and love to you ladies! I'm trying to get it together and get out of bed. So don't want to go to work. Everyone make a wish and pray hard today, it's 12/12/12! I got married on 10/10/10 and it was the greatest day of my life. Hoping today is the same for us all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen. Hopefully state assistance will come through for you! Fx and secret Santa for baby sounds fun! 

Bethany. A real life secret Santa package...awesome! I once thought it had happened to me. A package was delivered via Fed Ex. I opened it, didn't see a card or anything just a beautiful table tray. I called family to see who sent it, but no one knew. DH came in looked at the packaging box and brought to my attention I opened someone else's package! :blush: I called Fed Ex to retrieve the opened package...In my defense I get packages all of the time and I NEVER check the labels.

Tash ~ Congrats! :wedding: Now you guys have to get rid of the roomie! 

Horsey ~ How'd your bunt cake taco bowls turn out?

Amy ~ What a great anniversary date! I know a few couples who were married 11-11-11! I'm def wishing very hard today 12-12-12, stick healthy LO, keep sticking! I do need to start wardrobe planning for NY...I'm excited...it is still a fab distraction. Is your BF's con man coming with her this weekend? I'm shocked she is moving...hopefully he isn't trying to isolate her. Still praying for that to be resolved too! 

Laura ~ Rice with soup sounds yummy! :munch: I hope Friday brings you answers about work.

Jess ~ :wave:

I'm just waiting on blood work. :xmas17: Dr poked her head in today and said my spotting can be the LO still implanting. Keeping a PMA, my nose in book #3 and willing the nurse to call me by lunch time (2.5 hours from now) :telephone:

:dust: Darlings!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Psst...12 shopping days left before Christmas! :xmas9:


----------



## mommylov

Angel... 2.5 hours!??!?!?! Fastforward please!!! I think its your LO getting nice and cozy too! FX!!!!!

Heck no her husband isnt coming! We changed the locks on our house and he is not allowed there. We wanted to change the locks anyway since we moved. The builder and so many others had a key while they were building and you never know if you really got ALL the keys you know what I mean? Maybe Im just paranoid but I thought this was the universes way of telling us to change them so we did. She is coming over with her dd. Still so nervous about it but I will sleep much better after I tell her.


----------



## mommylov

Oh wait! I just realized what time you posted that at Angel! So the 2.5 hours passed.... what happened?!?!!?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good call on changing the locks Amy! I would be paranoid that a contractor still had a set to the entire neighborhood :xmas11: Glad you'll have the alone time with your bf...I know you'll be relieved once it's off of your chest. 

Got my phone call...HCG was 311 (Monday was 132). My progesterone dropped a bit, but she said it can vary this early on as body regulates hormones. They'll do labs again on Friday...I'm feeling Ursula again---all together now---Keeeeep stickinggg!


----------



## mommylov

Keeeeeeeeep sticking LO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So did they put you on anything for the progesterone or are they going to wait until Friday to see what happens?

How far along are you? About 4 weeks right?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I was 4 weeks on Monday. As of now they said it was still very good...I can't help but to think what if it drops by more than 10 by Friday? *sigh* What a roller coaster! I'm off to lunch!

:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel has a lovely sticky bean
angel has a lovely sticky bean
angel has a lovely sticky bean
if u say it 3 times it comes true xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
fx for good bloods on fri, i know the worry is rotten and u r so right to occupy urself xxx

amy well done on changing locks , we got all new doors and windows but my bro was the person who does um :) if it was a stranger id be thinking the same xxx

tash that is so great , happy planning sweetie, congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i slept all of last nt and most of today :) i didnt get up til 5 this eve , just feelin wrecked but the sleeps were lovely :) hope its stil just the antibs, i feel kinda wiped xxx
last day of um today :) yey 
hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

No no Angel, this little bean is sticking! :) Your levels are GREAT for being that early!!!! Im sending pos, sticky vibes your way! 

Laura, how nice that your brother can and did all that for you! We went to the local home improvment store (Home Depot/Lowes) and dh brought all of our locks in. I guess he had spoken with someone that told him to do that. I told him just to buy new door knobs and just replace them but this way worked out great. The guy that helped him was so kind and I think they got to talking a little and he ended up not charging us to do it! The only thing he charged for was the actual lock so what shouldve been $100-$200 was only about $11! :)

Jen/Laura, do you guys have baby bumps yet??? Baby bumps pics please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, I know how can I thank whoever gave the awesome gift if there isn&#8217;t so much as a slip of paper inside? Amazon should know better!
And the OCD part of me just likes a clear plan of: still bleeding so yoga, meditation, self-massage and eat this. It&#8217;ll force me to be mellow. The left side of my brain hates meditation lol.

Natasha, hooray for engagement! How did he ask you? :D

Amy, 10/10/10 that is awesome! I wish that you could stay home today <3
Good for you on changing the locks!

Angel, that is too funny :lol: ! Now that I think of it&#8230;I didn&#8217;t check the label until after either but it is for us. Mr and Mrs :D
How far are you in the book??
Doing my best Ursula impression! &#8220;KEEEEEEEP STICKING!!&#8221;
I am also going to say it three times like Laura said. &#8220;This is your rainbow baby.
This is your rainbow baby.
This is your rainbow baby.&#8221;


The gift is awesome. Have had to use it twice. Then I chased the cat around the apartment going "I'm gonna vacuum your fur!"
In retaliation, he has been a complete butt lol


----------



## lilesMom

amy that is cool the guy helped u with ur locks , hurray for good cut price locks :)
we were lucky hwen redoing our house cos my other bro is a builder and my Bil does kitchens :) 

bethany, someone will surely come forward about ut pressie at some stage :) xxx
its prob someone u will automatically be buying a presie for anyway :)

i feel really weird, i feel really dizzy and crap , im only up about 2 hrs and i wanna sleep again, gettin a wee bit worried i should feel better by now, im on day 5. lsat day of antibs , have only one more left. um..........


----------



## Storked

Laura, could be that between your pregnancy and the infection that you are just extra tuckered out? :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, :rofl: You show that little pee-stick muncher who's boss! :haha:

Laura, I agree with Bethany. Your body is going through so much right now hun. Sleep as much as you want doll and take in pleanty of fluids!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I was so nice and sweet to the cat yesterday and he rewarded me by being a menace last night. I just don't antagonize him like my husband does but clearly he needs it. So no more nice snuggles today :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys, im gonna go back to bed and if im same tomro il ring doc xxxxxx nt again xxx


----------



## mommylov

:ninja::argh::rofl:

NIght Laura! Sleep well hun!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Basically we had been arguing all day yesterday, and last night when we came home from work, i ended up crying and going to bed for a ly down and a cry, i came downstairs and he had made me dinner and we sat on the sofa, just us two, its not the most ormantic of way but it meant the world to me..

He said tash, i am so sorry for all the arguing and not understanding you at the moment, but i do love you and nothing you do will change that, u can shout scream cry, and strop all u like but i wont ever stop loving you, and i have decided that because i want to make you the mother of my babies, i want you to be my wife, will u marry me? 

i laughed and said yeah course i will, because he asks me all the time i justthink hes joking around, but he said tash im serious, i want to get married before we have baies, wil u marry me? You can have the wedding however u want it, whatever u like, ill even dress up as sully from monsters inc if thats what u want but i want to marry you and look after you always..

how could i say no <3

So ive been sat looking at venues all day, got my colour scheme sorted all ready. And i know the dress i want, i dont know where to get it from though so might have to get it made. but i cant wait :) xx 

Angel so glad for ur levels rising, and wow third book i wish i could read like that!!!
Bethany how are u?
Laura have a good sleep 
How are u all?
Amy how u bearing uo hun is af here yet?

Oh and i passed a three inch clot earlier and the bleeding seems to finally be slowing down, its turned bright orange round the edges like last month, maybe thats why i not got pregnant yet, i bet my lining is all clumpy and old xxx


----------



## mommylov

That is so sweet Tash! He sounds like such a doll and a keeper! What are your colors going to be? Congrats again hun.. so happy for you!

No af yet... I dont know what to think of it anymore. I want to start getting my testing under way but af needs to come in order for me to do that. Some days I do fine and think everything is coming along just fine and then there are days like today where I just want to be pregnant. :(


----------



## Storked

Natasha, how beautiful! Things are looking up!

Amy, :( :hugs: 

https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/questionnaire/index.php
What type are you guys? I am Tired and Stuck


----------



## mommylov

I am tired and stuck too!


----------



## Storked

You and me Amy! Did you read up on your fertility types? Still going through the book but I can share some of the stuff it says if you feel like trying any :)


----------



## mommylov

I did a little and most of it was right on! Sure, what did the book say???


----------



## lilesMom

had a lie down but no sleep :) just saying hey, chat soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, hi!

Amy, it kind of details things to do at different parts of your cycle. Including pictures of different self-massages to do during different parts of the cycle (which I will post when my phone starts working right again- having connectivity issues on it)

Period:
Avoid strenuous cardio and try yoga instead.
Rest and be less sociable. Stay positive and start planning for this new cycle. 

Pre-ovulation: 
20-30 minutes a day of cardio. Nothing too strenuous.
Spend quality time with your spouse, make love and just feel connected. This is usually a more positive time of your cycle.

Ovulation:
Exercise gently- swimming, walking, yoga. 
Do your best to stay relaxed and positive.
Meditate and picture that egg being released and meeting the sperm.

Post-ovulation:
Walking, cycling, swimming, yoga. No "impact" workouts like running or elliptical.
Stay steady and look at the long-term instead of just at this cycle.
Meditate and picture the baby implanting :) Also try to visualize filling your body with light.


Foods to eat: 
Organic, seasonal produce
whole grains
healthy fats
protein
alkaline foods
water (it said that filtered water may be best because tap and bottled can be heavily chlorinated. Also, keep your DH hydrated because it can increase the semen volume)
green tea is also shown to improve fertility (I will have to hide this lol)

There is also a whole chapter on different vitamins that you should take in addition to your prenatal. And it recommended that instead of taking them all at once, take them at different times throughout the day so that your body isn't blasted with everything at once.
And that you don't have to follow the plan 100% of the time, to just aim for 80 :)


----------



## Storked

It also had some advice to the men that I intend to implement. Make my DH drink more water and no restrictive underwear when working out lol


----------



## Storked

And to gradually ease into the plan if this would all be a big change. Some things I will have to ease into. Since it says to try to avoid aspartame and I drink fresca which contains it...will wean myself. And as sad as it makes me to do it...*REALLY SAD DAMNIT*...a healthy baby is totally worth it


----------



## Storked

Nap time girls. Love y'all!


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh thanks Bethany!!!


----------



## Storked

So maddening! My shewee? I have been tracking the package online and it arrived at my city's PO yesterday but then, instead of showing it out for delivery it says that it was FORWARDED. WHAA?!
How long do you guys think that I should wait before complaining to amazon?


----------



## TTCSecrets

Whats this about a book on fertility types? sounds interesting!!


Well ive always wanted a wintery wedding, so my colour scheme will be white , baby blue and silver. I am so excited! Although i dont dare plan it for 2013, because im am positive im going to b pregnant throughout most of it, PMA girls PMA! So i dont know whether to do all the prep or just leave it and make a wedding book with all the ideas and plans in it, i cant even go and get my dress made because if i am pregnant this year, what if i go up to a size 20 after ive given birth or something :/ lol xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, how ye doin,no news here, i feel better today but finished antibs and not convinced uti is gone, they will check on fri anyway xxxx
um id prob contact um now bethany to see whats the deal, can u just mail them r something? xx
hurray for wedding plans tash xxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Yes Bethany, I would contact them now and say what the heck!
Laura, I really hope the uti is gone hun but are you going to call the dr? Hugs!
Tash, love winter weddings! :)


----------



## mommylov

So quiet in here today....

:flasher:


----------



## TTCSecrets

It is quiet isnt it!! How are u ames xx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, go back to where I posted the link and take the questionnaire to see your fertility types and read up on them! But the advice is fairly applicable to all. I think maybe they had extra stuff for the specific types near the end but I am having issues on my phone- which is what I am reading it off of. Dang it. 
Your wedding theme sounds great! Silver and blue are the best colors of winter IMO <3
A wedding book with all of your ideas sounds great and PMA :D

Horsey, now I want to hear more details of your wedding plans ;)

Laura, thanks maybe I should contact them. I want my shewee! How are you today honey?

Amy, I was asleep hehe. How are you today?! :flower:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I did the questionnaire and it says im stuck lol! Ive just been emailing a few places about fertility acupuncture :) Apparently it has loads of benefits not just fertility :) Worth a try ay? Id rather do that than start taking tablets and medicines to try and help

bethany how are u xxx


----------



## horseypants

congrats tash :) 

i will write more later :) bethany I LOVE you! LOL so gay :) ok i am lurking


----------



## Storked

Horsey, I love YOU! I made your fried rice and YUM! I am eating a whole bowl of it for "breakfast" :lol:

Natasha, another Stuck! I definitely think that you should try acupuncture. I bet Angel could tell us loads about it. Thinking of trying it myself too :) the book said that a licensed acupuncturist could give herbs to improve fertility too!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany, Hi Tash... Hi EVERYONE!!!

Tash, I think there are a lot of benefits.. I think angel does acupuncture as well so she would be a good person to ask about it. I too was thinking about looking into myself as well. I wanted to se how all this testing goes this time around and then go from there.

Horsey, how are you dear? Lurk away! hheeheh


----------



## horseypants

i'm poopy but funny :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm just waiting for it to be Friday already...while my HCG DID double, I need to know what my progesterone is doing...33.8 on Mon, 21.3 on Wed. Last night I had an episode of RED when I wiped...I don't think it's just a coincidence that my progesterone dropped 12 points and I had spotting. Looking back, why didn't I ask her for progesterone? :shrug: I'll say it again, keeeep sticking! 

:hi: ladies!

Recap: Lurk away...I do! Fried rice sounds yummy, put out an APB for a missing shewee, winter weddings I'm partial to, it looked so quiet in here the flasher echoed!


----------



## mommylov

Lol horsey!

Angel, praying for you hun. Can you maybe call her today and get some progesterone tonight? Once again I wish we lived closer, I would give you mine!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can you believe RE was closed today? They said it was still within the normal range, so I have to wait for tomorrow's results before they'll do anything. However, in true Angel fashion I tried other venues...Doc in the Box suggested I go to the ER because they don't have rapid results for Progesterone and thought I'd benefit from a scan and they don't have the machine. :sigh: I was not going to waste my day in the ER, so off to my Nutritionist I went. We tried calling some biochemist friend, but he was out of town :sigh: So now I am at the mercy of time...and I wait :twiddlethumb:


----------



## horseypants

hm.... i do think you should get the progesterone... this makes me want to ask my doc to have it on hand.....


----------



## xoxo4angel

And acupuncture...loved it! It was so relaxing and regulated my cycles! Your treatment depends on your specific deficiency...I had herbs to take before O and after O. And no worries if you are afraid of needles...I have a true physical reaction to needles and never had any problems with acu treatments!


----------



## xoxo4angel

horseypants said:


> hm.... i do think you should get the progesterone... this makes me want to ask my doc to have it on hand.....

I would def have it on hand if I were you. My best friend just picked up an over the counter style progesterone cream and dropped it by for me! I'm going to use it...my sister said there is no such thing as too high progesterone! Why don't Dr's just give it to us to pacify us? I'm older and my hormones are not always on par!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

angel hurray for progesterone cream xxxx stick little bean, stick xxxxxx
hcg sounds great and ur doin all u can, so good vibes being sent to u now xxxxxx

bethany u contact um about ur shewee? x:)

ive no news and i cant rememeber what i just read else, i did catch up i swear :) 
im feeling better than yest but still not right, i didnt ring doc today cos im goin tmoro anyway to check pee sample so i said they would just tell me to wait anyway. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx to all


----------



## Storked

Angel, still willing your LO to stick! Yay on hcg doubling and even bigger yay for having progesterone in your hot little hand!
Yeah there is a certified acupuncturist a road away. Husband came back today and we discussed seeing her. Do you think the herbs helped too?

Horsey, :lol:
And I think you should have some on hand too!

Laura, I contacted them. They gave me $5 off next purchase and told me to wait for a few more days before contacting them again. If I haven&#8217;t received it then, they will send me more. Thank goodness. I want my shewee!


----------



## lilesMom

hurry up shewee , we r all curious :) 
there actually are a lot of handy uses, the more u think about the more times u know it could come in handy......
like if ur car broke down somewhere isolated :)
on a nt out on the way home when u always wanna pee (if been drinking :) ) , the joys of everywhere closing at 2.30 at nt in ireland :) there is quite literally nowhere to go to the loo on ur way home :) not a problem at the mo :)
or camping, the list is endless :)


----------



## horseypants

anegl, you should make sure the docs do give it to you when they get back. i think one reason they dont is because it is bad if your progesterone drops before 12 weeks or so, so if you just stopped taking suppositories around, say week 7, it could be dangerous


----------



## Storked

Laura, will write a review when it is in my hot little hands lol!

Horsey, good to know!


----------



## mommylov

I just wrote this long message and it deleted and I'm on my phone :(

Here it us in a nutshell:

Angel, grr for dr and yes you should have then give you progesterone to keep on hand. Why they don't just give it to us I don't know either!

Bethany, glad you got five dollars but hope you get your package soon!

Laura, hi hun hope you're feeling better!

Jen, Jess, and tash hope you ladies are doing well!

Horsey, thanks for the info and hope you're having a good night!

Afm~ got my blood test results and everything canr back normal except for one thing. Apparently I have mthfr. Basically my dr told me that it affecting the way by body absorbs and concerts folic acid into what I need it it to be for baby. So she prescribed me prescription prenatal vitamins which have the folic avid I need in them but its already converted so to speak so my body doesn't need to do it. Apparently this prenatal pill is hard to get so they didn't have it tesy for me at the pharmacy and I have to go back tomorrow. The pharmacist asked me if I had ins and I said yes. My dr told me it might be pricey esp if I didn't have insurance. Pharmacist told me it was $170 for a month supply! These better be amazing prenatals! I have to wait and see if and what my insurance will cover. She also is giving me progesterone but not the same ones I was taking when I was pregnant. I have to take it for five days to jump start my cycle. After the five data my period should start and if it doesn't, then I need to call her and they may just do the uterine dye scan anyway depending on if my lining is thin enough. Oh also I asked her if this was related to my low progesterone issue last time and she said no that that was a seoaratd issue. She also said that they will continue to check on things do that we can fix all thus little things before next cycle. Sigh

Here us a link incase anyone wants to read about it ask thier dr about it. https://stephenwellsmd.com/mthfr.htm

So glad my dr did so many blood tests.


----------



## Storked

Oh Amy so glad they ran those tests! Do women with MTHFR have to take blood thinners like I do? For some reason I was thinking that. Will all of this help you get that rainbow baby? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Not that I know of. I read that women that have this have taken baby aspirin and what not but another one of the tests she ran was for clotting disorders and she said that was fine so Im assuming that's why she thinks the folic acid thing is the only issue. I left a message for the nurse asking about the baby aspirin so ill see what she says.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey all!

Well ive emailed a few people about acupuncture, it seems quite expensive, well its not relaly expensive but it expensive for christmas time, i literally have no money to buy presents with never mind acupuncture, but i could look into it in the new year i guess , looks promisiing!

Well me and Chris BD for first time in three weeks last night, was lovely, ive said that instead of going mad with BDing just after AF finishes, we might as well slow down a bit, as we seem to be knackered half way through cycle, which isnt good since im ovulating late in my cycles, need to save those spermies!

Just sat at home, still not well :( Cant believe ive been ill for over a week now!

How are we all?!

Angel hope the spotting stops soon! Stick baby stick!! 

Amy any sign of AF yet? Havent had chance to catch up yet?

My af seems to be a bit funny this cycle, it was really really heave on sunday monday tuesday wednesday .. Then on thursday i passed quite a few 3 inch clots, then had a few gushes, then i didnt have anything all on thursday, until about 10pm, and then it gushed from me again, i havent checked today but hope its stopped ...

How are u all!? love u all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies

Tash, the dr called last night and they gave me meds to bring on my period. Bloodwork also showed I have something called MTHFR. :( So happy you had a nice evening and bd session :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh good! so when do they expect af to arrive?! soonish? hope so, if its soonish we will be on similar parts of cycle im only on cd6 xx


----------



## mommylov

so they said that I have to take the meds for 5 days and then I should start once I stop taking it. She said that if my period doesnt come within 5 days after that, then I go in.


----------



## TTCSecrets

oo im so excited for u! time to start again just in time for christmas too x


----------



## mommylov

LOl, thanks Tash but I dont know yet. I still have to wait and see what happens with these meds and see if my lining is thin enough for them to do the HSG. Once that is done and is that all comes out ok I think THEN I will be able to TTC...just so nervous about it all right now. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh ames i hope it all goes okay!! i really do! we can have a fresh start in the new year ames :) i keep having bad days too, and i knowit sounds daft but i have a feeling this is my month, i just feel like sombody is sat next to me telling me to enjoy christmas and not be stressed because this is my month, lets hope my instincts are right, even if they arent it helps me get through, i was thinking of trying acupuncture too xx


----------



## mommylov

Oh thats a great sign! I think it will be too for you! Good things are a coming hun xxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! So i wrote a really long message yesterday and just noticed it didnt post!!! :( going to try to.rrmember i still need to get to a pc this phone is bad and slow . Dh says we will get new ones maybe sometime in summer though.

Okay...

Tash love ur wedding colors and ideas!! Making a book sounds lovely!! My aunt wejt to.acupuncture to have her four children now.(she is older and thry believe it helpped) some insurance will pay for part of session if u find a place that works with ur ins. Glad af stopped and yay for bd :) :dust:

Angel :hugs: i hope ur pregestrone is okay and hope cream helpped. Have u heard from doctor today?? Stick baby stick!! This is ur miracle baby! :dust:

Amy sorry af hasnt started naturally. I hope pill helps fast so u can get hsg test done. I wonder ehat doctor will say aboit taking baby asprin.. I am so glad u have a good doctor. I hope ins helps with prenatal vits. U absolutely need them!! :hugs: ur next baby will be amazing and ur earth baby!! :dust: for good news soon!!

Laura how are u and lo?? Goodluck at doctors if u already went how did it go?? Hope ur feeling better!! :hugs:

Bethany shewee sounds awesome cant wait for u to get it and ur review!! Come on postal service deliver it!! How are u today? Is dh home yet?? U should celebrate ur bday again once he is :) are u ready for christmas yet? :dust:

Horsey how are you? :dust:

Jess hope u and lo are doing well. Hope u git ur referral. Those evil doctors of urs!! :dust: for ur amazing sticky baby!


----------



## jen435

i hope i covered everything feel like i missed stuff. Im sorry if i did! I hope u ladies are having a good day! Love ya all!!


----------



## mommylov

Just got off the phone with the nurse and she spoke with the Dr and she said that I can take baby aspirin if I wanted and that it won&#8217;t hurt anything. I kind of wanted to be like "Thanks for saying if I wanted to instead of telling me what YOU think is best". Kind of makes me feel like she is saying "Do what you want". I really liked this new Dr and all and last night&#8217;s convo was great but after we got off the phone and I had googled about MTHFR, I had all these questions and so I left those voicemails last night for them and called this morning as well. I know I may be annoying to them but this is big news to me. So anyway the nurse said that the Dr told her that if I had more questions that I should schedule a consultation and that she doesn&#8217;t know why the pharmacy told me the prenatals were discontinued so she was going to call them for me. This was great but the fact that they want me to come back in for a consultation when I only had a few more questions... just made me sad. They also called in a rx for 1mg of folic acid. I guess you can only get 800 mcg of it over the counter and that only equals 0.8 mg and I need to take 1mg. I was told that the type of progesterone that I&#8217;m taking might make me moody or emotional so I&#8217;m trying to just chalk up my feelings right now to being that because I really have had a pleasant experience with this Dr thus far and think my judgment is clouded right now. Also to add to the stress of dealing with this MTHFR, I read that it increases my baby's chances if having spinal bifida which now terrifies me. I did read that there are many women that have normal pregnancies with this but just terrifies me to be put in this category. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Isn't it crazy how some answers lead us to more questions. :hugs: I'm surprised they want you to make an appointment for a consultation...you'd think that would be part of them explaining your test results! 

:hi: Ladies! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

I know! I take it they are just swamped or something but I wanted to say the same thing. I did ask "Can the dr just call me back really quick?" and the nurse told me that this dr was the one that told her to tell me to make the appt if I have more questions. :( REALLY!?!?!?

Angel, did you have your apt today yet???


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I understand they are busy and can't stop to answer, but they should've known you'd have questions!

I've been to the Dr. Waiting for results, so I sit willing the phone to ring :telephone: They were only in the office for a half day, so I hope the nurse doesn't forget to call me! I asked about progesterone and the Dr said as long as it stays within the "normal" range they are ok with NOT giving me a prescription :sigh: She made a point to say, even if it drops to 13 and stays at 13 you'll be fine. :shrug: In the mean time...I told my DH I wanted to get up early enough to do the super touristy thing in NY...yep, I want to be the obnoxious person waving in the background of the Today show! Hehehe! He said, not going to happen...party pooper!

TGIF! *10 shopping days left before Christmas!*


----------



## mommylov

awwwwwwwwww no fun dh!!! heheheh

Well if your dr is saying that you are ok to not be on the progesterone then I guess thats that. In the event they do ever give it to you, I would try and get as much of it as you can incase you need it and they wont give it to you. Did you insist on having it on hand? Grrr when are they going to call with blood results?!!??!

Finally got my prescribtion filled and get to pick it up today!


----------



## Storked

Natasha, acupuncture sounds like a great way to start the new year! :)
There is an acupuncturist near me that I may start seeing soon too. Kind of excited. Has AF let up?

Jen, still no shewee dang it. DH is home and is taking me out to see The Hobbit tonight :D very excited! Christmas? We haven't really bought presents for each other. I suspect that aside from fabulous food it may pass like any other day lol. How about you?

Amy, will you start the low-dose aspirin after AF? If you do it before you will have loads of blood. The only annoying thing about it :-/
Don't worry about spina bifida. Just take your folic acid and...actually you have to take something to help you absorb it better right? Was that the expensive one? But with the right supplements, I think you are doing very well :hugs:

Angel, boo that they won't give you progesterone and boo that your DH didn't want to be on tv hehe
Still doing my Ursula for you!

AFM: bored :)


----------



## mommylov

Ya Im taking a prescribtion prenatal.. I dont know the name of it but I will tonight when I get it. It has the folic in the form that is already converted or whatever so my body doesnt need to do it. I assume thats the reason why she wants me on that prenatal..because my body will be able to process/absorb it this way. As for the asprin, all she said was "Take one a day" so I assume that means to start now. Should I not be taking it at certain times during my cycle or something?

With all of us going through our TTC journeys together and sharing our stories.. makes me feel so lucky to be a mommy with you girls. Even if we dont have some or all of our babies here with us <3. That being said, my heart goes out to those parents whos children or loved ones were involved in the shooting at an elemtarty school in CT today. I cant imagine what they are going through. :( I hope we all never have to go through what these poor families are going through.


----------



## Storked

Amy, I hope the same thing :( what a tragedy.
The low-dose aspirin in fine throughout your cycle. It can help prevent microclots from hurting the baby and I have also read that it increases blood flow to the uterus and to the ovaries. I encouraged another friend on another thread to try it after her latest loss and BAM! she got pregnant and this one is sticking :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Terrible, terrible thing those families are going through. You send your LO to school and trust that is the safest place for them....my prayers go out to the families.

Glad you have your script filled today Amy.

The APB is still out for your shewee Bethany!

Laura ~ I need to look back, but I wasn't sure if you were able to update on your Dr's visit. 

Nurse finally called! The lab lost power, so they had to shift all specimens to a different sight. She spent the better half of the day tracking them down. So my Betas are still doubling...and progesterone is at 24.3. Thanks for the Ursula sayings!

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Wonderful news Angel :) Stick baby stick!!! Yay!! I hope you have fun in NY shopping tomorrow!! <3

Amy so glad you have your appt. As for baby asprin i took it cd 5-19 the cycle I got pregnant then stopped since I have no clotting factor issues. I actually took 1/2 tablets of the chewables til cd 25 so that my body could adjust to any changes instead of stopping cold turkey. As for spinabifida your baby should be just fine as long as your taking the higher dosage of folic acid. Sweety You WILL Have A Gorgeous Healthy Baby!! Please believe it!! <3

Bethany fabulous food sounds like an every day in your house! :) Your DH is sooo lucky to have you cooking for him!!! I could only imagine your Christmas meal!!! Im sure DH will or already has a beautiful gift for you and you just dont know it yet! :) I cant see him not getting you something! As for me I finished my christmas shopping. Its going to be a small gift year this year for everyone but at least we have eachother.So glad your DH is home!!! Yay!! :) Shewee GET HERE SOOOOOOOOOOON!!!! We are anxiously awaiting to see how awesome you work!!! <3

:dust:

Time to google what happened in CT doesnt sound pleasant for what you ladies are saying :(

Bethany hope your enjoying the Hobbit tonight!!

My DH and his guy friends went to see it tonight together. I miss my husband but I am having SEVERE pain on my rt side that felt a tear so im considering going to ER but im very hesistant since I have U/S on monday and that will be expensive as it is. I just dont know if I tore something (doing my laundry) and I am now very worried.


----------



## jen435

Finally updated my signature i cant figure out what colors actually work on it and they kept saying i had too much in my signature to change anything... but got it to work thank goodness. That is terrible 20 beautiful babies :( Breaks my heart and makes me want to homeschool my baby..

Now im having burning and pain on my right side with nausea startin to set in... IDK if I should take it as an ER visit or not :( and I know my dh will not be thrilled if I tell him what is happening when he gets home. worried


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen I hope the pain has eased up now.


----------



## jen435

My temp is 100.7 and pain has intensed i feel nauseated too and the pains now in my right side of stomach idk what to take serious and what not to take serious... i know ill feel baby pains now that im stretching and feeling movement... im a mess idk what to do


----------



## mommylov

Jen, I would hope he wouldn't get mad about you wanting to take dare of yourself and lo. Please keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## Storked

Oh no Jen, how are you feeling? I would hope that he wouldn't get mad at you for being concerned too :hugs: keep us updated, ok?

Angel, yay for good results :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Wonderful news Angel :) My DH and his guy friends went to see it tonight together. I miss my husband but I am having SEVERE pain on my rt side that felt a tear so im considering going to ER but im very hesistant since I have U/S on monday and that will be expensive as it is. I just dont know if I tore something (doing my laundry) and I am now very worried.

im still reading but had to post on this jen, 
i was reading up on stuff the other day cos doc reckons my uti is gone but i stil have pain and it can be proper pain at times, the article said it is very easy to get a minute tear in ur muscle while pregnant. u know the way our bodies release prolactin to allow stretchin and expansion, it relaxes everything, (thats why constipation too ) , so it makes it way easier to have littel muscle tears. think the only way to help is rest xxxxxxx
if its on one side kind of coming up from the base couls be round ligament pain, my niece said that got so bad for her some days she couldnt even walk xxxx
my doc said he reckons my pain is baby pressin on something .xxx
if ur not goin in take it easy like u have been doin til mon and ask um then, xxxxxxxx but obvs if u feel its too bad go in, cos id hate to say this to u in case it would be something else. do u feel like its really really bad?
does it ease any while resting xxxxxxxxx


angel i am sooooooo happy for ur results, those number sound amazing xxxxxx woohoo for the sticky lovely bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy i am happy fro results too hon, i know u prob dont feel good to be told something small wrong but just think little bean may not have been sticky cos not developing properly and now ur new meds could make the difference u need xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i was on 5mg folic acid with this preg to prevent ananchepely cos my bro had bub with it, ( she died after few hours poor love) , but i didnt see it as worrysome cos i was gettin the help i needed to prevent that xxxxx
same with spina bifida hon, the folic acid is to prevent it happeninng. xxx
def take the aspirin, dont knwo if u remember but my other Si l who had 3 mc took it with her healthy preg and she credits it with working for her xxxxxx
u will be ttc sooo soon even if it doesnt feel like it xxxx

tash hurray for feeling like its ur month, with ur lovely relaxed attitude and the joys of xmas :) it will be xxxxxxxxx

bethany hope ur sheewee comes soon honey xxxxxxxxxxxxx

horsey hi hon, hope alls well xxxxxxxx
jess hpe u and bub r doin good xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

je i just read on, u said burning too and fever , go to hosp, u can still get appendicitis when preg, safer to check , it was one of the things the article mentioned too xxxxx
i know money is tight with u , like it is with me at the mo but anything is worth ur health honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
hope alls good, xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

My Sil had her bub, a lovely baby girl :) 
im so glad that all i feel is happy for um, i thought it would upset me with Lile's edd tomro. 
but thank god i just feel good for um :) was afraid i wouldnt be able to be properly happy for um but all i felt whem mom told me was joy, thank god :) xx
im also glad she wasnt born on liles day, i want lile to have her own day :) 
the doc reckons my uti is gone and that my pain is bub pressing on something, not sure but have to believe him :) ha ha suspicious me :)
he also said he doesnt know about work and i have to make the choice, im gonna stay out but i feel guilty doin it and i dont know why, i know its better for me and bub but i feel bad regards to work and i feel lazy!!! which i know is weird since i do actually wanna work, silly lolsy :)


----------



## mommylov

Jen, you ok???

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been quiet. Just letting this all sink in :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls..

Amy FX everything goes okay and af comes very soon and everything goes smoothly!

Angel how did the doctors go? I may have read it and forgot oops, but my head is all over the place :(

Bethany how are you? Allwell i hope!

Jen sorry about hte pain etc :((( Hope it goes away and now!

Laura how are u sweetie?

Jess how are u ? Not seen you pop up for a little bit! You too Horsey? How are u both?! Good i hope!

Well i finally feel better, still a bit groggy and arguementative but im getting there! 
AF has finally let up, and i actually think my body has srted itself out, this might sound daft, but all four AFs since DnC have just been bright red/orange for 5 days and then stopped, i used to get one day of brown blood at the end, af finished up yesterday and i had a lot of brown blood, so i think it may have finally cleared itself out, hoping this is the real start to me TTC. I do have a feeling this is my month though, ill be a bit gutted if not, cos i just have this feeling, ive finally let up and decided to not let TTC control my life, like tonight, im going to the pub i used to work in for a drink with the regulars. They are all old men, but proper lovely old men! And ive not seem them since i found out i was pregnant so though WTHeck i might as well go and surprise them tonight and say hello :D And im going to have a glass of wine! Ive only just finished AF so its not gonna harm anything! And i need to stop letting TTC control me! Me and Chris are finally over the arguing, we have been fine for days now since he proposed , and i feel alot calmer in myself, i even forgot to take my temperature twice this month already so i just put in fake ones! Hehe i love u all xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs hon, its better they found something that is fixable than find nothing wrong and u would be in same boat next time ttc, hoping that the vits , baby aspirin and progesterone (if u need it ) work for u this time sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxx

tash so glad u r feeling better nad gettin on well with chris, xxxxxx

i ha d a lovely day but im wrecked :) we got our xmas tree, 
visited Oh s home and visited my new niece :) she is dotey, i got a lovely cuddle :) 
im tiring so easily since i was sick, ive hardly no energy!!!! :) xxx but i suppose it doesnt matter since im not working :)


----------



## jen435

Update in hospital had a nearly ruptured apendix just got out of surgery two hrs ago :( 

hope everyones well catch up in few day when im discharged. I domt have phone charger with me


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh my goodness, Jen. I just got on to find you message. Thank God you got your appendix out in time. I am so happy and thankful you made it in time for surgery. A Family friend just came by to visit us yesterday and was telling us about how the same thing happened to her when she was pregnant with her first child, and she had to have her appendix removed. Good thing you listened to your body and went into emergency. I hope you and baby will recover beautifully and I will have both of you in my prayers. Hugs and kisses to you and your lo.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope u all are having a great weekend. Angel, wonderful with your betas doubling and progesterone going up. Your little bean is gonna stick. I have a good feeling for you. 

Amy, I am glad that you finally know what is going on now and that u can now take all of the necessary precautions for the next pregnancy. So happy there are treatments and options for you,

Laura, hope u and lo are doing great. hope your uti is clearing up.

Tash, I hope af is finally tapering off. Hope you get you rainbow baby soon enough.

Bethany, that fertility book sounds very interesting. Looks like u are learning a lot of new things. I hope u find peace and happiness this Christmas season.

Love u all!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Update in hospital had a nearly ruptured apendix just got out of surgery two hrs ago :(
> 
> hope everyones well catch up in few day when im discharged. I domt have phone charger with me

thank god u went in honey, hope ur ok xxxx love u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi jess how u doin good to hear from u xxxx
hoping alls well with u chick xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, go you for being happy for your SIL :) Lile is watching over you and your bean :hugs:
And you will become accustomed to staying at home hehe. I used to feel weird about it too and kept myself crazy busy. Now I feel no guilt hehe

Amy, take your time :hugs:

Natasha, glad that you are feeling better and more at ease with everything. Nice and easy for that BFP :)

Jen, holy crap so glad you went in! Big sigh of relief for them taking out your appendix. Rest up honey :hugs:

Jessica, I do feel very at peace :) how are you feeling? :flower:

AFM, going to the doctor on Monday. I think I may have a yeast infection but see this as a good opportunity for them to rule out any other type of little infections that could impact my fertility.
Love and :dust: and Ursula thoughts for all <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Laura, go you for being happy for your SIL :) Lile is watching over you and your bean :hugs:
> And you will become accustomed to staying at home hehe. I used to feel weird about it too and kept myself crazy busy. Now I feel no guilt hehe
> 
> Amy, take your time :hugs:
> 
> Natasha, glad that you are feeling better and more at ease with everything. Nice and easy for that BFP :)
> 
> Jen, holy crap so glad you went in! Big sigh of relief for them taking out your appendix. Rest up honey :hugs:
> 
> Jessica, I do feel very at peace :) how are you feeling? :flower:
> 
> AFM, going to the doctor on Monday. I think I may have a yeast infection but see this as a good opportunity for them to rule out any other type of little infections that could impact my fertility.
> Love and :dust: and Ursula thoughts for all <3

I'm doing ok hon. I suffer from cramping everyday. Back cramps, feels like uterus cramps. Everything seems to irritate my uterus since d & c, can't help but wonder if there is some permanent damage there. I hope to God, not. I am just about 10 weeks now and this pregnancy has been far different. A lot more depression and worry. I just want to have a baby at the end of all of this, but my dreams feel so far fetched. I just want to accept that I have a growing baby inside me and embrace it, but I am so scared to get far along like last pregnancy and then to lose everything. But I know I have to stop living in fear, it is just so hard at times. I feel like I have to constantly fight for this pregnancy, because it can be so scary and overwhelming. I am very grateful I have all of you. Gosh I am so worried about Jen, I hope she is recovering well. And all of this depressing news, my heart breaks for those poor little children who were killed. My daughter is 6 going on 7 and I cannot imagine the pain and grief that the families are feeling right now, and Christmas is right around the corner. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> hi jess how u doin good to hear from u xxxx
> hoping alls well with u chick xxxxxxxxxx

Thx hon, I am doing fine, except for the aches and pains. I feel like my uterus hurts as it stretches. It worries me so much. I feel so sensitive since the d & c. How are you hon? Is the uti almost gone? I hope so.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, your feelings are completely natural. You are scared to hope and that makes you depressed. It is so natural after all that you have been through that you may not allow yourself to feel good about your pregnancy until you are almost due.*
Find peace as best as you can. If I could take away some of the burden of negativity, I would. I love you :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jen, omg!!!! I am do glad you went to the er and praying for a healthy recovery for you and little one. Hugs and love love love you Jen!

Jess, so glad you and lo are doing well and I second what Bethany said. 

Laura, glad you got to meet your niece!

Bethany, hi babe!

Angel, hope you and your bean are doing well. So happy about your last drs visit. 

Tash and horsey, hi!

Hugs and love to you all and anyone I missed. In the car with dh on our way home from dinner with BFF and her dd. I'll have to explain later. Love you girls!


----------



## Storked

Hope it went well Amy!


----------



## lilesMom

amy i second bethany hope she took it ok and ur ok xxxxxxx love ya xx

jess, i feel paisn all the time too. in the start i had loads of cramping but i read that after d and c , we can just feel it more so than other people. plus i didnt have much crampign last time and look at how that turned out so im taking it as a good sign :) xxxx hugs xxxxxx
i too felt like i had to worry and watch myself soo much this time but im better now . il obvs take care of myself but what will be will be so we can just do our best and hope for the best xxxxxxxxxx

jen hope ur recovering well hon, soooo glad u went in on time xxxxxxxx
love and hugs to u and Lo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hope ur recovery is fast and as painless as poss xxxxxxxxxxx

bethany how u odin sweetie, any news?

tash hi honey what u up to? hope ur weddin plans r goin nicely and keeping u up beat :) xxxxx

angel hoping alls well with u and ur sticky bean xxxxxxx
have a great weekend xxxxxxxxx

horsey hope ur having lovely weekend too chick xxxxxxxx

today is liles Edd and i feel a lot less sad than i thought i would, 
my little niece yest cheered me up soo much . 
and now im the next in my family that will be having a bub and having every1 visit us :) 
i hope she looks like my new niece , she is gorg :)
also have to stop saying she cos might not be :) 
i bought flowers for lile but im not doin anything else other than think about her , 
im gonna think of what i do have rather than what i reckon i should have :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies. We actually errant able to tell her :( We asked her if we could go done where like Dave and busters so that her daughter would play games and we could talk. Her dd was glued to me and my BFF wax just not letting us talk about him. I have a feeling she knows so instead of having this convo with her little girl there, dh and I just decided to make it out like we have lots going on (which is true) and company is just not a good idea right now. So they won't be coming up the house. I told my mom what happened and she agreed that giving the way things were last night, it would've been wrong to talk about him when dd was hugging me and just attached to me :( She also said that since we didn't find anything in writing to give my BFF that she wouldn't entertain it anyway so whatever. Ever since she has been with this guy, she is just not the sane person I knew. I don't like who she is becoming and I see it starting to come out in her dd too. My mom said that when he does live with her and her mom that they will see him for his true colors too which I hope she is right. If I have a chance to talk to her face to face without him or dd then ill day something but I just couldn't with the lo there :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy ur right hon, u couldne in front of her DD. with no concrete proof its a really hard thing to say and harder to get her to believe u, hope ur alright chick xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hon what did ur doc say about mthfr, did she tell u what kind u have or if u have high levels of homocysteine? im just readin up about it to see if i could find anything to help xxxxxx 
how r u holding up? r u ok now? xxxxxxxxxx
if im being a butt pain or if you r sick of the subject just tell me f off :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun. No all dye told me what that my body isn't processing the folic acid I was taking properly and that it affected my red blood cells as well. We were going to ask when we go in. Tomorrow might is the last night I am taking progesterone so I should start my period shortly after that and will be seeing the dr. Thank you so much for helping. You are a doll!


----------



## lilesMom

hope the doc gives u good answers hon, xxx
might it not necessarily be mthfr so, surely there r other reasons why u arent processing it properly, but thank god it can be fixed by taking the simpler form of folic acid xxxx
hugs hon, hoep ur doc expains it all properly and u r happy with the answers xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i have the tackiest tree ever :)
 



Attached Files:







xmastree2012.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommylov

I think your tree is cute!!! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls..

Laura- Yeah im well ahead on the wedding planning, i have found my dress!! And i have the invitation designs and stuff sorted, got a photographer and sorted out the guest list, to be honest the main thing is actually booking the venue ! Im so picky with the venues, its typical , inkow how i want it in my head but all the ones i want are so expensive! And the ones i can afford are HORRIBLE, i need a happy medium! Something thats slightly over priced but is gorgeous! Im so excited!

Angel- Yeah i am kind of ignoring roomie, plus hes been gone since Friday night and hasnt been back or let us know or anything! But, we have made use of the fact we havent got him next door to us in the bedroom if you know what i mean ;)

Really irritated though, Chris younger brother stayed round on Saturday night, i told him to stay at home (hes 16) because he will just be bored any annoy me. And all he did was sit saying im bored im bored, and then when he left he just walked out and iddnt say bye, or thanks for having me , or thanks for spending 11 quid on dinner for me last night :/ And to be honest his whole family have irritated me too.. I told his mum we were getting married and the first thing she said was Well im not wearing anything smart im wearing jeans yeah? I was like :/ Well id like u to look smart this is my only wedding?! And then she said cna i wear white jeans, i said no only the bride iwll wear white, and she was like well i guess i cant come then :S I was like WTH?! ANd then she was like oh i think chris should have his brother as best man i was like well im sure he wil ask his best friend?! She was like well i think he should ask his brother..

I felt like throwing the wedding planning book at her head and just syaing do what u want .. Am i bridezilla or something? I told her once im married im married, for better for worse, im not getting married again, and i want it how i want it, why doesnt she just respect that? She got married twice, the first was full blown wedding, the second was just a registry office, and she was like oh u dont need bridesmaids i didnt have them at my second wedding..

i was like YES 2ND wedding!! im not doing it twice!

Gosh..

Anyway, how are u all? ive not caught up properly because between being ill, looking after puppies and planning a wedding and trying to deal with christmas , im a bit scarce on everything! Hope u are all okay xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/Wedding1_zps87b8fd81.png
My dress :) Only problem is is if i fall pregnant, its virtually impossible to alter the top half without ruining it, but im no seamstress so i dont know about that :/ And guess how much it is ....

£52 !!!!

$84.20 in dollars i worked it out :)

xxx

EDIT: I have just contacted the seller who stated that she can make the dress to my measurements at no extra charge, so she said if i do happen to be pregnant, she can make it around the bump and make it still look nice :D
xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash! Yay for roomie being gone! you and dh need time together and glad you made the best of it heheh And oh wow regaring you future MIL! Is she serious??? If she cant wear white or jeans she cant come??? Thats just insane! Have you told your finace about that??? I just cant believe some people... so selfish. I LOVE the dress! Im sure you are going to make the most beautiful bride!

Jen, how are you recovering hun?? I hope you are feeling much better and again.. I SOOOOO glad you went in when you did! xoox

Angel, Jess, Laura... how are you ladies and your little beans doing???

Horsey, any wedding plan updates???

Bethany, hi hun!! Did you finally get your package????

Hi to anyone Ive missed! Daily :dust: and <3 to you girls!


----------



## mommylov

ANOTHER pregnancy announcment on FB :(


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies i hope everyones doing well.

Angel laura jessica hope ur LOs are doing well and content! Mine i beating my stomach up after having my appendix and a hernia removed :( now they are concerned with preterm labor and me getting pnemonia. Im taking care myself best i can. I can tell dh is already getting annoyed bc he is exhausted. When i get on pc ill post my 3d pic of my daughter on my website page if anyone wants to see it. Might fb it too but idk yet. Amy im sorry for pregnancy announcement :( you will be annoucing urs soon to us i really hope! Tash ur wedding plans seems to be coming along love the dress! Horsey ur getting married soon arent u?? Hoe exciting for weddings!! My meds are really strong and laura i now know how strong and nasty antibiotics can be. I hope ur off them now and feeling better.

Bethany did u get ur shewee?? I coulda used one in hospital i am officially ordering one! Its a necessity after what i been thru i coulda used it to stay comfortable and stop botherin ppl. How are u?

<3 u all sorry im spacey and all over place. Im in alot of pain and not myself.


----------



## mommylov

Jen glad to hear you are recovering ok and sorry DH is annoyed. Im sure he is tired from not getting much sleep but this was something out of your control and not your fault in any way. I hope you rest and have a speedy recovery hun. Also, I am praying that everything is ok with your LO.


----------



## Storked

Laura, :hugs: for yesterday. A day of remembrance as Angel said.
Oh and the tree isn&#8217;t tacky LOL! It is cute :D

Angel, still sending my Ursula shouts! Authors..well I really like Ilona Andrews. Oh and you may like Tanya Huff since you like Charlaine Harris. The Princess Bride. Oh and The Fairy&#8217;s Return by Gail Carson Levine is super cute; my mom always begs me to read the stories to her! Doubly cute if you end up with a little girl :D
WOOHOO for NY!! Have a blast! EEK :happydance: 

Amy, sorry you weren&#8217;t able to tell your friend. What your mom said could be right. She may be living in a state of denial. When I finally divorced my ex I was surprised by how many of my friends told me &#8220;ah, there is the Bethany I remember&#8221; because I was constantly defending him and his cruelty.
Oh and I am so sorry about abother pregnancy announcement :hugs: do you ever go from being ok to being hurt? It is such an emotional roller coaster.

Tash, yeesh future MIL is already becoming domineering no? Oh and the dress is lovely :thumbup:

Jen, ask for some pain pills darling :hugs: I don&#8217;t want you hurting! Oh but wait are they not ok for baby? I am a dunce! No shewee yet. Will contact Amazon on Wednesday when it isn&#8217;t here and ask that they ship another!

Horsey, how is Monday treating you?

Jessica, HI!

Psst! I have eaten almost an entire bag of gala apples. :blush:


----------



## Storked

Oh and I just love my cat. We napped earlier and when I woke up I started petting his sweet whiskered face and he started petting mine with his paw. <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy- Roomie came back today, didnt say where hed been or owt , just came in n started cooking, n he was like, place looks clean tash, i was like thats cos ive spent hours cleaning it, and it wants to stay that way, so for once he washed his pots after himself lol!
Boo for another pregnancy announcement :( Ive completely deleted my cousin of FB, had a go at her via text and told her exactly what i think about her, and then she got a new number, which is fine, im glad! Im sorry we are still here and not pregnant :( I hope u get a baby in your arms by next christmas, im hoping for me too! 

Bethany- Hope youre okay! Thanks ,i love the dress, its beautiful, and she said if i do happen to be pregnant she will make it to measure 3 weeks before my wedding and make sure its there in time, i said i would pay extra to make sure it was a perfect fit and be there on time, and she said she wouldnt take any extra charge for it, bless her! Lovely woman! This is how positive i am at the moment, i copied the picture of the dress onto photo shop, and filled in an imaginary baby bump, just to make sure it still looks nice :/ How pathetic lol!

Jen- Hope youre feeling better :( If not get plenty of rest and get well soon!!

As for MIL to be , i said well you will have to wear something nice, she was like, well ill buy new jeans, i was like no i mean smart, im only getting married once, and i dont mean to sound like bridezilla..but at the end of the day, its my day, if i wanted everybody there in wonderwoman and superman suits they should do it really, its my day, not my chance to make sure everyone else is happy day... do u know what i mean?

Only thing im struggling with is venue, i want smething nice, but cheap, i cant find anything like that, only to be expected really, but i wouldnt mind finding something that is gorgeous, but is a little over priced...

Gosh, i feel better now, having the wedding to focus on keeps me calmer and less focused on TTC, i havent even taken my temperature properly once since chris asked me to marry him, i keep getting out of bed and not remembering and then doing it, so its half hearted i guess but still

Sorry for the long as posts! Hope youre all okay what u all doing xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy and bethany thanks i like my tacky tree, the more colour the better in xmas :) ha ha
tash ur dress is amazing how r u gettin it sooo cheap? its fab xxxxxxxxxxx
u wil be beautifull, xxxxxx tell MIl she can wear jeans, she will look yucky beside princess tash and be sorry :) she sounds like a big baby. what person says will if i cant wear jeans im not ocming to ur weddin and who wears jeans to a wedding , espeacially ur sons :) xxxxxxxxxxx
forget about her and focus on u , she must just be looking for attention hon xxx

amy how u doin babe? last day of tablets? hurry up af, :witch: really is a dumbass who cant get it right, where is she when we want her and always there when we dont xxxxxxxxx

jen u poor poppet, big huge hugs. xxxxxxxx
ignore Dh , tired my ass, how would he feel if he were u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
big hugs again cos u need lots and cyber hugs wont hurt u xxxxxxxxxxxx
hope ur pain is gettin better every day babe xxxxxxxxxxxx
lookin forward to pics of ur DD xxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany so not fair they r keeping ur shewee!!!!!! hurry up shewee. 
i love when my cat does that to ur face with paws :) they can be so gentle sometimes :) 

horsey where u at?
jess hope ur good. xxxxxxxxx

i rang my doc today to get notes for work and they said they would givve me one for this week and then review it. what r they playing at?
one day im told yeah its ur choice cos we cant tell teh future and only i can decide blah blah. then they r saying we will review it!!!
there r 3 docs there and main one is on hols so maybe that is why.
i go see her on wed when she gets back anyway. 
they r doin my nut now cos i hate not knowing :) 
i had a lovely day today, iw ent to killarney with my mom and did some shoppin and went for dinner. :) i am perpetually starving last 3 days so im making up for 5 pounds i lost :) they r rnearly back already :) 
my boobs and bump r gettin really big now, eeekkkkk, im only 4 months. im gonna be huge !!!! :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany! We actually ended up calling my BFF yesterday because I couldnt take it. I was in tears when I told her and so I think she knew that I was sincere. She claimed to knwo about it but and she said that she had questioned him and that he said it was all his ex gf. She seems to buy his stories so there is nothing I can do about that. I told dh this and also said there was so much I wanted to point out but didnt think about it until after I hung up and he said "Let it go. You said what you needed to say and what she does from here on out is on her. We will just have to keep our distance so that we dont have to be around him too much and that will be that. Atleast you guys are still cool so you didnt lose your friend in that respect. You can lead a horse to water but you cant make them drink it". He was right, I have to let it go. I can rest easy knowing that I told her and whatever she wants to do is now on her. I pray that he doesnt hurt them with his lies but cant help that its inevitable :( . Oh well. Im sorry you werent able to get into see the dr. Are you going to try again to get in? Im glad you have a plan in the event you arent able to get the answers you need when you want them. Im really hoping that you will and that you will be pregnant soon! AFM, I started on all my meds. Neevo DHA, 1mg of Folic Acid 3x a day ( mg of it already converted is in my precription prenatal), and 81mg of asprin daily. In addition to all of this, I was taking progesterone for the past 4 days and have one more pill to take tonight and then I should get my period within the 5 days after that. If I dont get my period by then, the dr still wants me to come in and see if my uterus is thin enough to do the uterine procedure they wanted to do (Inject dye into the uterus to check it). PRAYING this all happens before the year end so that we can ttc before my due date which is feb 13th :(


----------



## mommylov

Tash,,, grr for roomie coming back and not nice of him to atleast tell you guys if he will be coming back or what he is doing. How do you go missing for days and not tell anyone? Just rude! And for your MIL, sheesh! She sounds like she just wants to be difficult!

Angel, I hope you are enjoying NY!

Laura, thank you babe! How are you feeling?


----------



## horseypants

im having a hard day. thanks for the shoutouts.


----------



## mommylov

Horsey... whats wrong doll!?!?!?!? BIG hugs!!!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

amy glad u were able to tell her, Dh is right u have done ur bt, there really is no more u can do and least us til hve ur friend and she can some to u when and if she wises up :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray for tcc meds :) xxxxxxxxxxx
it wil be a good new years for u with happy baby making me thinks xxxxxxxxxx hugs xx

horsey big hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hope ur ok xxxxxxxxxxx

im good just tired , stil hev some pains regards bladdar but i will see my proper doc on wed and she is gynae doc so i will ask her too, she knows better than the other doc me thinks :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany sorry forgetful laura . xxx
i forgot u said u were unable to get to doc, hopefully there will be no need, it would be pretty typical if u got preg to stop bangkok. :) :) heres hoping :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Tash, that isn&#8217;t pathetic; that is AWESOME! Post it :D
And you aren&#8217;t being a bridezilla for wanting her to dress nice for a NICE event. Gah. I think she is being rude in the extreme to try and bully you in such a way! Bad future MIL!
It is nice to not focus so much on TTC isn&#8217;t it? :D

Laura, hurray for hungry mom and baby! You will love being big and pregnant- can&#8217;t wait myself <3
I hope it just has to do with one doc being on vacay. They best not be jerking your chain!

Amy, so many pills! I hope the aspirin really helps. Another friend on this site took the aspirin after I recommended it (she had had losses too but it was unexplained) and she not only became pregnant immediately but also learned that she is having a girl. I bawled happy tears when she sent me the PM. Amazing <3 gives me hope for myself!
I may put off the doc. Everyone is sick this time of year. I don&#8217;t know. Also hate to put it off. TTC has made me a nut.
Your DH is wise :hugs:
Do you still want me to tell AF to come your way love?

Horsey, you know you can vent here if you want. We love the hell out of you <3


----------



## mommylov

Yes please! :) COME AF!!!! I need her to come to start my monitoring.


----------



## horseypants

i love you guys too. im just so annoyingly sad. my longest time friend got her bfp from ivf, im happy for her, but we're the same age and always kind of did things the same, so i feel like either this means ill get prego too or if i dont im the only one who failed at life.

i just got retest results back for the hormones and they're all normal now?! who knew. somehow that makes me sad anyway though? 

i have two friends who are having twins.

work is going really bad. my coworker completely flaked on a huge project and im overwhelmed.

i gotta read up for a bit. xo


----------



## Storked

AF, Amy wouldlike to see you!


----------



## horseypants

oh, amy, you know i have the single mthfucker - do you have two copies?


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany , now im thinking maybe i wil have to or should go back to work , argghh :) im gonna forget all about it now til wed and ask her what she thinks :)
also get her to check and make sure uti is gone since i stil hve pains. 

what is ur gut feelin about the doc, when u think u may put it off does ur heart sink r are u ok about it? is a sicky time of yr but if u feel strongly id go see doc xxxxx
how many months u tryin now again chick? its still not that long in docs book, even though it is a small lifetime in ours xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> i love you guys too. im just so annoyingly sad. my longest time friend got her bfp from ivf, im happy for her, but we're the same age and always kind of did things the same, so i feel like either this means ill get prego too or if i dont im the only one who failed at life.
> 
> i just got retest results back for the hormones and they're all normal now?! who knew. somehow that makes me sad anyway though?
> 
> i have two friends who are having twins.
> 
> work is going really bad. my coworker completely flaked on a huge project and im overwhelmed.
> 
> i gotta read up for a bit. xo

hugs honey, fx for u to join her really really soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh Horseypants sweetie hope you okay, cant really say anyting to make u feel better but we ALL love you <3

Yeah MIL is being a bit difficult, she then went on to say she thinks that Chriss brother should be best man, and that she thinks that her partner should give me away since i dont have a dad :/ I mean her partner is lovely and really is part of the family, but i dont like her putting ideas in my head, because if i then decide against it ill feel awful, i was going to ask Chriss dad to give me away since hes the closest thing ive had to a father figure in my life and ive only known him as long as ive been with Chris!

I feel like getting her a horrid suit to wear just to be awful hehe but i wont!

I will try and post the pic of the dress includng pregnancy bump, its VERY basic but gives u the jist, two mins

xxx


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> i love you guys too. im just so annoyingly sad. my longest time friend got her bfp from ivf, im happy for her, but we're the same age and always kind of did things the same, so i feel like either this means ill get prego too or if i dont im the only one who failed at life.
> 
> i just got retest results back for the hormones and they're all normal now?! who knew. somehow that makes me sad anyway though?
> 
> i have two friends who are having twins.
> 
> work is going really bad. my coworker completely flaked on a huge project and im overwhelmed.
> 
> i gotta read up for a bit. xo

Oh crap Horsey, loads of :hugs:
I want to kick your coworker's ass. Like you need that crap on top of everything else.
It is good that your hormones came back normal, right? But are you also upset because you feel like if they are working then you should be pregnant already? I hope your BFP comes soon- you deserve it.
You won't fail at life. Not at all <3 you will be such an amazing mother. And because you had towork so hard you will cherish your babies so freaking much that they will never be in doubt of your love for them.


----------



## TTCSecrets

https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/WeddingBump_zps99a60445.png


----------



## Storked

Tash, going with Chris dad sounds lovely <3

Laura, I hope that you don&#8217;t have to. I want you to not be sick the whole pregnancy :hugs:
Putting off the doc just makes me nervous that maybe something is wrong with me and that I am wasting my time. The other half thinks I need a chill pill :D
Gosh I miscarried in May. I was out the cycle I had the kidney infection so I guess this is the 7th cycle of trying.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Check out my amazing photoshopping skills XD


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/WeddingBump_zps99a60445.png

I like it :D


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Tash, going with Chris dad sounds lovely <3
> 
> Laura, I hope that you dont have to. I want you to not be sick the whole pregnancy :hugs:
> Putting off the doc just makes me nervous that maybe something is wrong with me and that I am wasting my time. The other half thinks I need a chill pill :D
> Gosh I miscarried in May. I was out the cycle I had the kidney infection so I guess this is the 7th cycle of trying.

we were close in time so chick, xxx 
its a hard choice to make. if it was me id prob go but thats cos im a worry wart about stuff sometimes :) If it wil make u feel better, its worth goin. 
at the same time it may just be one of those annoying things that u arent preg yet ( not to trivialise but u know what i mean xx) and could happen any day. xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxx
would u leave it til new yr, maybe one more cycle, while we all keep our fingers super crossed for u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tas its lovely with abump too , u should make the boobby part bigger too, :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Tash, going with Chris dad sounds lovely <3
> 
> Laura, I hope that you dont have to. I want you to not be sick the whole pregnancy :hugs:
> Putting off the doc just makes me nervous that maybe something is wrong with me and that I am wasting my time. The other half thinks I need a chill pill :D
> Gosh I miscarried in May. I was out the cycle I had the kidney infection so I guess this is the 7th cycle of trying.
> 
> we were close in time so chick, xxx
> its a hard choice to make. if it was me id prob go but thats cos im a worry wart about stuff sometimes :) If it wil make u feel better, its worth goin.
> at the same time it may just be one of those annoying things that u arent preg yet ( not to trivialise but u know what i mean xx) and could happen any day. xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxx
> would u leave it til new yr, maybe one more cycle, while we all keep our fingers super crossed for u xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yep I may wait until February (when I first conceived) and if no BFP, condoms and some testing :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna get more food and watch some telly, hungry hippo today :) 
chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha laura,my boobies are called barely theres! Im barely a B cup so in my opinion the booby bits need to be smaller! The only time they were a decent size was when i was pregnant and they have quickly gone down! i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STAY FULL AND ROUNDDDDDDDD.. Soemtimes i feel ALL nipple lol! Good job Chris isnt a booby man lol Xxxx


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> Haha laura,my boobies are called barely theres! Im barely a B cup so in my opinion the booby bits need to be smaller! The only time they were a decent size was when i was pregnant and they have quickly gone down! i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO STAY FULL AND ROUNDDDDDDDD.. Soemtimes i feel ALL nipple lol! Good job Chris isnt a booby man lol Xxxx

We can trade- I think mine are too big! I can wear anything from a C to a D :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha bethany SHARE!! SHARING IS CARING!

I dont get it i dont, my mum has no boobs and i have no boobs, and then theres my sister... WOW i think she got mine and my mum share of boobs as well as hers! xx


----------



## Storked

TTCSecrets said:


> Haha bethany SHARE!! SHARING IS CARING!
> 
> I dont get it i dont, my mum has no boobs and i have no boobs, and then theres my sister... WOW i think she got mine and my mum share of boobs as well as hers! xx

I'd be happy to give you mine if I could :D
No one in my family is lucky enough to be flat. We all wish we were because we have boobs up to our armpits! The bigger bras aren't very pretty and you have to buy bigger sized shirts for your breasts :(


----------



## mommylov

hahah you girls crack me up!!

Awww horsey :( Im sorry you have the sads babe. :hugs: I dont know what type I have. Im sure she told me but I dont remember. All I know is that I dont process folic acid right. Is that typical with both types? 

Oh and as far as :holly:, can I give some of mine away too? D-DD here :dohh:

Going home and DH and I are going around the neighbors' houses to give out our xmas goodies... homade choc and peanut butter candies and cookies! :)


----------



## Storked

Oh Amy be my neighbor! :D <3


----------



## mommylov

:plane:


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, are you on the same Meds as me?


----------



## Mommiealready

I had a D&C on nov 24 2012 and had sex 
One week after, then again following week 
And this week! I bled for 5 days after the
Procedure went for my checkup last week
And I've healed fine! Lately I've been 
Having cramps in lower abdomen, and headaches
I tested a semi dark postive on a hpt 3 days ago. 
It wasn't a faint line I'm not sure when I should 
Test again...


----------



## mommylov

Just heard from my dr horsey and this is what she text me:

No problem. Let me know when you start your cycle. I know you read a lot about the MTHFR- keep in mind you are heterozygous so the clotting risk is not a concern for you. I do thunk you can continue the aspirin 81 mg daily though


----------



## mommylov

Mommiealready said:


> I had a D&C on nov 24 2012 and had sex
> One week after, then again following week
> And this week! I bled for 5 days after the
> Procedure went for my checkup last week
> And I've healed fine! Lately I've been
> Having cramps in lower abdomen, and headaches
> I tested a semi dark postive on a hpt 3 days ago.
> It wasn't a faint line I'm not sure when I should
> Test again...

So sorry for your loss :( I know that hcg levels can take a while to get to 0. You may have the hormone in your system but since you are having cramping and have had intercourse, there is that chance you can be pregnant. I didn't get to 0 until about a month after my d&c and then got my period 2 weeks later but didn't have intercourse through any of the healing process. As far as the cramping, I don't remember it being too bad that far post op so a call to your dr might be a good idea. Best wishes!


----------



## Mommiealready

mommylov said:


> Mommiealready said:
> 
> 
> I had a D&C on nov 24 2012 and had sex
> One week after, then again following week
> And this week! I bled for 5 days after the
> Procedure went for my checkup last week
> And I've healed fine! Lately I've been
> Having cramps in lower abdomen, and headaches
> I tested a semi dark postive on a hpt 3 days ago.
> It wasn't a faint line I'm not sure when I should
> Test again...
> 
> So sorry for your loss :( I know that hcg levels can take a while to get to 0. You may have the hormone in your system but since you are having cramping and have had intercourse, there is that chance you can be pregnant. I didn't get to 0 until about a month after my d&c and then got my period 2 weeks later but didn't have intercourse through any of the healing process. As far as the cramping, I don't remember it being too bad that far post op so a call to your dr might be a good idea. Best wishes!Click to expand...







Thank you! And I went to the doctor but he didn't 
Check my hormone levels which I though he 
Would. Next week would be a month an I'm 
Guessing my levels shouldn't be to high
At least not high enough to detect a strong postive
The cramps are mild more so pressure but 
Guess I will wait an see thank


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning/Afternoon Ladies! 

Daily :dust: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## TTCSecrets

IIm gonna have to get a loan for this eding :/ Even with everything being budget and cutting back on alot of things, its looking around 4 grand :| And if i save for it i wont be able to affoed it until im 900 xxx


----------



## Storked

Mommiealready, sorry for your loss :hugs: I don't know much about the levels I'm afraid. I had already started miscarrying naturally before my D&C.

Tash, yikes how pricey! I won't tell you how much I spent on my weddings. :)

Amy, good morning! Has AF showed? Do you feel like she will? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I am mentally exhausted from discussing feminism with women who aren't feminists. Gah.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany! No sign of af but last night I took my last progesterone pill. So tonight, my body might be looking for that progesterone and it wont get it so hopefully that will trigger it. Either way, at the very latestest I will be going in by next week to get the HSG done so thats good. Horsey was saying that she has this too but I just found out what kind of I have which I think is different than what Horsey has :( My dr text me yesterday and was so sweet and said that we will have a healthy lo, just a matter of getting help doing it and having some patience... sigh lol Did you get your shewee (sp?)??

Tash, weddings can be terribly expensive! DH and I got so fed up with it all... the cost, guest list, food... everything that we wanted to just go to Las Vegas and elope! My parents paid for most of it but we paid for the photographer and videographer and some other things. I did a lot on my own (Place cards, programs, etc) and it was still quite a bit. Hopefully you are able to make it work the way you want and I know it WILL be perfect! :)

How are they rest of you ladies?!?! Havent heard from Angel in a while :( She must be having a blast in NY :) Miss you!!

Jen, how is recovery going hun?


----------



## jen435

Mommyalready sorry for ur loss :hugs: i hope u get the anwsers u need!

Bethany how are you? Did u call amazon about that shewee?? I would ask for overnight shipping since u waited sooo long!

Amy im sorry u have to deal with this obstacle but glad u are finding anwsers. :hugs: whats the next step? Did af start with that med??

Angel Jess and Laura how are you ladies & LOs?<3

Everyone ready for christmas?

Tash weddings are expensive. I wouldnt say how much we spent either and we tried to go as cheap as possible. Its soooo expensive and im glad that we did it while we rented bc with a mortgage idk how id done it. Ur dress is beautiful and cheap!! Love the deal u found! 

atm: im so achy hungry physically tired and trying to act better so dh can relax but im in pain and cant stop crying now. I can put up such a front when im in pain but inside im suffering.my house is a mess laundry is everywhere so are dishes and house is dirty. I have severe headache and nausea cant get outta bed to go to bathroom without help or even lay down without back support and that goes for laying down also. I feel horrible and idk how to get thru this. I ask my husband for surgeons card and he doesnt give me it. He goes straight down stairs and says he puts me first when his business supports us. UGH im so upset and depressed


----------



## Storked

Amy, so either way you will be moving forward? Good! And I hear you are fertile after HSG tests :)
Oh in regards to MTHFR, if you are heterozygous you just have one copy of the gene. Homozygous means that you have two. For my form of thrombophilia, I am heterozygous. Hope that helps!
No shewee. Contacting amazon tomorrow *stink face*


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen honey I am so sorry :( :hugs:
I wish I was there to tidy up and help you out. I love you


----------



## lilesMom

jen big huge hugs hon xxxxxxxxxxx so sorry ur suffering xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy, its great that u have one copy not 2, shoudlnt affect u as much with ttc, hurray for nic edoc xxxxxxxxxxx

tash , my sis and bro said they made back the cost of their wedding s in pressies, be clear u want dosh xxxx

hi and lvoe to all. 
bit of aheadache and im wrecked so il chat properlly tomor , nt xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen I am so sorry. I would come and take care of you too if we lived closer :( love you!!

Laura, hope your headache goes away babe!

Bethany, thanks hun! Considering I have gotten pregnant twice now fairly quick, I'm a LITTLE less worried about that. Just want to be able to get pregnant and carry at this point. This is just so hard during the holidays. I ache for a healthy lo :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Love it! Glad you are having a good time. We miss you!


----------



## Storked

Amy, you are doing all you can for a healthy LO :hugs:

Angel, looks fabulous! Have a blast!

Laura, nighty night :)


----------



## Storked

Looks like I have to order the shewee again. They gave me a refund. So I will just order it from the shewee website.


----------



## whigfield

Can I join??

I had a D&C on Monday after my baby died at 11 weeks (1 day after a perfectly healthy scan) due to my subchorionic hematoma growing too large and "crushing" the gestational sac. :( Basically if it wasn't for the bleed baby still would have been here.

Anyway, since it's my third miscarriage I was told to wait 3-4 months before trying again BUT they want to get us in for genetic testing. However, my m/cs have been like this:

1st around 6 weeks - unknown, presumed chromosome defect.. It happens right?
2nd was a chemical - so as far as I'm concerned, didn't implant properly
3rd was this.. And we know it wasn't a genetic defect!

But I'm guessing the NHS are just sticking to procedure since I've made it to the magic "3" and don't take into account individual cases. As far as I'm concerned, we don't need any tests!

So my plan is to wait until I've stopped bleeding and begin trying again ASAP. My GP told me the only reason they tell you to wait one cycle is because of dating purposes, and that if the lining isn't good enough then baby won't implant anyway.

So hi! :wave:


----------



## Storked

Oh whigfield, big big big :hugs:
I am so sorry for your loss. That is heartbreaking :(
Can you refuse testing? I hope your cycles normalize soon so that you can try again.
This is a great group of ladies <3


----------



## mommylov

Hi Whigfield... welcome and sorry for your loss :( Bethany is right, this is the BEST group of ladies and hope you find some comfort here. I too also hope your cycle normalizes soon. I didnt have a chemical pregnancy or anything like that. My 1st, I went in for a 6wk us and everything was great and baby's heart was beating away. Then went in at 10 wks and baby stopped growing and 8 and had no heart beat. Had a D&C 2 days later. Waited 1 cycle and got cleared from my dr then tried again and fell pregnant again. The second time it was a mess. She didnt believe I was pregnant so long story short, we switched drs but it was too late and I mc naturally this time at only about 4-5 weeks. My new dr didnt want me to have to go through this for a 3rd time so she did all sorts of bloodwork on my and found out that I had a genetic issue (MTHFR) which prevents your body from processing folic acid correctly. I am so thankful I didnt try again and that we found this out before we tried. I got put in a prescritpion prenatal that has the folic acid already converted for me, baby asprin, and additional folic acid. Has your dr done bloodwork to figure out what is going on? I wish you all the best!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Whigfield- So so sorry for your loss sweetheart, i had a DnC August 17th MMC at 12 weeks, i must say its the most heart wrenching thing ive ever gone through, god knows how you must feel having had three miscarriages, big cuddles! Some of us are pregnant now since MC but some of us are still trying so you will fit in perfectly!

To be honest i do not know what i would have done without the support from the girls on here the past few months, they have becone friends, very good friends , you are in the best place for support :) Hope it all goes smoothly wiht trying again, im on cycle day 11 and waiting for ovulation!


GIRLS: Wedding plans- Well after speaking to the venue i have chosen, it will only cost me £600, the huge price i had drawn up was based on having the meal and drinks and reception etc, because the way i read the brochure, it sort of said u HAVE to have the reception and meal if u have the ceremony, which is why it totalled alot, but, she says if i want to just have the ceremony and a few drinks and the photographs thats fine, and then i can choose somewhere else for reception e.g a cheaper pub function room etc :D
YAY ! xx

How are u all ive not caught up yet xxx


----------



## whigfield

I can definitely refuse testing but I think my GP might be able to do a couple of blood tests which would be quicker than waiting at the hospital? I still plan to try again as soon as we can though. :flower:

Thanks. :)


----------



## mommylov

Tash, yay for finding a venue! Thats the hardest part!! So glad its all working out and that they arent making you have the ceremony AND reception there!

Whigfield, ya the bloodworks should be a piece of cake so if they can do that, you will get some answers and be able to go from there.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree, once blood works done and you have that sorted, you are well on your way to trying again, and plus all of us ladies are here for support :) Im hoping to be pregnant soon, i feel like this is my month, no idea why, and i suppose i could say this about any cycle, but heres to hoping :D

Ames how are u ? ANy progress? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm well I took my last progesterone pill on monday night so with today being wednessday Im hoping af will be here any min now. I thought I had some promising cramping this morning but I wasnt sure. They want me to call on monday the 24th if I havent gotten my period by then.


----------



## Storked

Whigfield, I do believe that blood work sounds like a winner! Will send you do much :dust: :)

Amy, cramping does sounds promising!

Tash, yay on wedding being cheaper! 

Just massaged my ovaries. Felt great :D


----------



## mommylov

Cramping was brief and havent had anymore :(

Ohh yay for ovary massage! heheh

I really want my period to come already. Would be great to be trying my New Years!


----------



## Storked

Then that witch better come! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Are you guys already thinking up goals for the new year? I am :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

What are your new year goals bethany?
Mine are as follows (so far )
- Get pregnant
- Get married
- Train the dogs
- TRY and get rid of the clothes i dont fit in and never will but stil keep in my cupboads * just in case*

u xxx


----------



## Storked

Awesome list Tasha! Aside from house training, is there anything else you want to teach the pups? Haha feel like you are drowning in clothes that you don't wear? I am guilty too!

Mine are..
Be healthy
Conceive a healthy LO
Improve my Thai reading skills

I am sure that I will think of more before then too :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ooo learning Thai! Thats interesting! I only know french and british sign language. Id love to know more languages though..

Id like to teach the dogs to roll over, ive never managed to teach any dog that up to yet lol! Id also like to teach them how to be with a LO ready for when i have one.. But i will settle for trying to teach them to NOT pee on my curtains :D


Oooo my little wedding folder is filling up nicely :D xxx


----------



## Storked

I love sign language :)
What languages would you like to learn?

Since you mentioned pups and babies :D
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/B89CEF8C-FCF8-46E0-92D6-DB378E9FD05D-6002-000006112073819A.jpg


----------



## mommylov

You girls have a nice goal list!

OMG Bethany, that pic is precious!!!!! <3<3<3

My goals are:

Have healthy LO
Finish up Guest bedroom and MAYBE our room (Decorationg/new furniture)
travel more... Dont know where yet lol


----------



## Storked

Your list is awesome too Amy! And yeah, I expect cute baby with furbaby pics from all of you :)


----------



## mommylov

We ALL WILL have pics to send of our LO's!!!! I cant wait!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> We ALL WILL have pics to send of our LO's!!!! I cant wait!

Me either. It will be amazing <3


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! I quickly read but im in a daze due to meds... Love ur goals!! Ovary massage sounds lovely!! Wedding plans seem like they are comin along tash how lovely!! So glad the venue works with u. :)

christmas is 6 days away!! I wish to be more active by then and off medication. My mom came over and did laundry with light cleaning and cooked me lunch. I am so thankful. She even put a chair in bathroom and i got to shower sitting. My hair and body are so clean now and all my laundry is put away. Feel so relaxed now. She also brought me the mail since friday and i got to go thru it all. Babty hasnt moved yet today kinda worries me. Wish i had a doppler. Laura come check my baby please :) oh ladies i wish we where neighbors!

Horsey how are ur wedding plans?
Angel laura jess how are ur lil ones??
Angel love ur hotel view :) hope ur having a romantic time in ny!!
Amy did u say coworker left a mess at work or was that someone else?? Im so sorry i hope its not too bad. Idk how ppl can be so rude.
Amy still no af grr even magic meds cant make it start. I believe what bethany said is right after hsg u should be fertile as can be <3
Bethany so sad about shewee. Ull have to use ur 5off when u order. Thats sad it didnt arrive. Im sooo excited for ur review!!
Who did i forget im fading.... Sorry this is so scattered! Im trying.

<3 u all and i hope ur all doing okay and :dust: to all! For los keep sticking. And af come fast for amy please!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Girls!!!! DH just surprised me and booked a weekend getaway in Vail!!! Im soooo excited! He booked it for Jan 11-13 and if everything works out right, that might be around the time I ovulate! :)

Jen, no that wasnt me that was horsey that had the coworker leave her work :(

How are you feeling hun? Awww yay for mom!!!! Im so glad she helped you out! I wish we lived closer too.. all the time!


----------



## jen435

Love ur pic bethany!! Couldnt agree more!! Fur babys with our baby pics must be shared! :) 

goals knew i would.forget stuff
have a healthy Lo and be healthy myself
find a job after babys here (its a must not a want)
Get spare rooms organized
Get fit by 2014

i guess mine will be forced to get done like it or not!


----------



## jen435

Aww horsey im so sorry about ur coworker grr like u need her work on top of ur own. Ugh ppl have no respect! I hope ur okay :hugs:

Amy u have the best husband!!! :) all u ladies really do!! Yay for vaca and yay for ovulation. How exciting!! Make sure u take meds to help u that doctor gives and the vaca should keep u relaxed! Imbso thrilled for u!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxxxxxx hugs and kisses to all xxxx
sorry i havent been on much, ive had very full week adn i tire easily these days xxxxxxx

amy hurray for vacation xxx hurray for DH :) 
and as for where u wanna travel to...... my house of course :) hee hee :) xxxx

jen i would love love it if i could call over with my doppler xxxx
mine is borrowed :) im a right charity case this pregnancy but im happy to have it :) 
could u rent one for amonth? we wil be feelign big mooves by then xxxxx 
they dont cost much to rent., xxx
how r u feeling sweetie, glad ur mom called and did what we all wanna be able to do for u xxxxxxxxxx 
im out o work for rest of preg now, its such a pity we arent close locaion wise, we could keep each other company xxxxxxxxxxx

bethany silly shewee people, hoep ur next one comes fast, hurray for thai learnign, well done, tough language xxxxxx

angel ny loos amazing, glad u r having a ball and great to hear from u, xx

tash wedding plans sound really great xxxxxxxx

horsey hope u r ok work wise and uve cleaned up stupid colleagues mess, hope u get recognised for ur hard work xxxxxx

jess hope alls well xxx

whigfield welcome hon, sooo sorry for ur losses, fx for u to have nice sticky bean this cycle, have u given any thought to aspirin? with 3 mcs nad heamatoma id say it could be great for u xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i went to my doc today, she is sending off pee sample to make sure i dont have uti still cos i feel like i have. she also said she doesnt think its good for me to go back to work so il be staying out sick for rest of preg. thank god my own doc came back from hols and she coulld make the decision. :)

as for my 2013 to do list :)
get healthy and stay healthy with healthy bub:)
im looking into a nt course to start jan cos when out of work its a good time for me to do it. either childcare or bereavement counselling maybe, il see what i can find but both really draw me :) 
start preg yoga or pilates.
have physio app in hosp on 4th jan so im gonna see if i can do aquafit too, doc said no , but il see what hosp think :) 
to start writing stuff
to focus on what i have instead of what i dont xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, telling your baby that you want wiggles! <3
Glad that your mom came and helped you out- totally sweet! Christmas is coming! Rest up honey :hugs:
Fingers crossed that the perfect job will fall into your lap honey

Amy, WOOHOO! :happydance:

Laura, yay for being able to stay home! UTIs stink- hope they give you something that works.
OOOH the preg yoga sounds amazing!

Love all the goals ladies!!


----------



## lilesMom

how u doin bethany, is Dh home now? hope so or at least home soon for xmas xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna go to bed guys, im too tired to focus properly xxxxxx
chat soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Yep DH is home. Nighty night Laura!


----------



## jen435

Laura thank you!! <3 your goals!! :) when will u be having next scan?

Bethany thank you!! Is dh away again?? Sorry if i missed that. How are you??


----------



## jen435

Yay dh is home :) so glad bethany!! Enjoy dh n ur fur baby!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning girls!

Well Duke n Duchess are running me all over the place today, so im sat on the sofa leaving them to it lol!

Just sat watching tele in my pyjimmys, cant be bothered to clean even though the house is a tip, to be fair if roomie did his fair share of tidying the house wouldnt be a shit tip !

GRR lol!

And to top it all off! Roomie has changed jobs and wont be paid for a while so hasnt got enough money to f*** off for a week over christmas, ive told chris that i wanted this to be our first actual christmas alone together on christmas eve etc, and now we have to share it with a moaning untidy roomie! PLUS ovulation should be occurrng between christmas eve and new years eve! so buggered this cycle i think! We have hardly BD at all this cycle because its too much effort, why should i have to *keep i t down* in my own house when he lknows we are TTC?! Not even that though, we are a young couple in love, what does he expect?! Of course we are going to BD sometimes!

Love u all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Tash, so sorry that roomie is still hindering things for you. Grrr.. hope you are able to enjoy PJ and puppy time though!

Jen, how are you holiding up hun?

Laura & Jess, hope you ladies and beans are doing well!

Angel, miss you and hope youre having fun in NY

Horsey, How are you doing today? Hopefully happy and having fun wedding planning

Bethany, how are you doing babe?

AFM~ no af.. thought I saw a SLIGHT tinge of pink this mornign when I wiped but then wiped again it nothing. I really need af to show already not only to know where Im at but now Im kind of worried somethings wrong :(


----------



## Storked

Jen, thanks honey :D

Tash, roomie ISN&#8217;T LEAVING? :grr:

Amy, that darn witch is messing with you :(


----------



## jen435

Hi bethany!! :) did u order ur new shewee?? How are u today?? Any christmas plans this weekend?<3

Amy im so sorry af is playing tricks on u. Ugh i do hate her for it! Please come just this once. Do u feel tense?? Maybe ur worried and she is feeling it?? You know what i mean. Perhaps think of christmas your vaca coming up and not about her. I know its hard.<3 your parents visiting now? Maybe ur mom can help :) love ya!

Tash roomie isnt going away? Im sorry try to.relax and enjoy ur pups n pj day.:)

Laura angel jess how are u and bumps???

Horsey how is work going? I hope its lightened up. When does christmas break start friday?? Hang in there sweety. I hopr this finds u in good spirits! <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah Bethany, he says he hasnt got enough money to go down to Essex to his family n im there like Hmm... Probably because u go out drinking all the time ay!

But yeah he isnt going now apparently, so im getting a bit edgy about it and being a bit sharp and abrupt in the house..

And im stresing over money, i cant get a loan because of my horrendous credit rating, and neither can Chris, so looks like no wedding, our families are skint so cnat expect them to help out :/ xxx

How r we all xx


----------



## jen435

Atm its noon and i gotta eat and get dressed for doctors today in an hour. Dh is working and i cant move outta bed to get what i want to wear. Stinks ill have to disturb him. All well. I still have had movement like im used to so anxious for a heartbeat.


----------



## jen435

Tash :hugs: im so sorry u have so many stresses. Roomie needs to move out did u set a date for him to leave?


----------



## Storked

Jen, afraid I haven't got a new shewee ordered because they refunded the money to my amazon gift card and I want to order from the actual shewee site now to avoid trouble. I will have to sneakily do it too because my hubby will be annoyed at me getting it lol. I will get the shewee with the case and extension cord and everything though!
But now I have about 10 books coming in the mail :D
How are you today love? :flower:

Oh Tash, so sorry! I have bad credit too so I totally feel for you there :hugs:
I say be passive aggressive to the roomie. Make his life unpleasant enough that he wants to go. I am mean that way :D

Guys, in less than a year I will actually be living overseas! WHEE!


----------



## jen435

Yay bethany :) i wish i could uses a mess of emotions from my cell!


----------



## mommylov

Jen, I have been stressed over lots of things lately but slowly I am getting rid of the stress and the things/people that cause it. Vail isnt happening for another 3 weeks but hopefully time goes by quick and we are able to ttc and are there enjoying the weekend and the mountains! Im so anxious to hear about your appt today. keep us posted on how things go. Im sure everything is going to be great! Love you!!!

Tash, Your roomie is really irritating me. I want to just shake him and say "Chris and Tash need you to LEAVE! They need to reclaim thier home and you have been nothing but selfish so you need to go!" Im sorry about money being tight :(

Bethany, YAY for shewee and you being in a new country come this time next year!!! So many exciting things happening for you! And soon you will be telling us how you are trying to get this all done while being preggers :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know :'( 

And then to top it all off my mum has stated that she won't agree with me getting married, she says i should give it another 5 years...

Background: My mum is single, has been since i was 3 years old, has had many partners but all of whom turned out to be d**kheads, and now has resorted to thinking she is gonna have a long lonely life on her own and thinks any people who get married are crazy and doesnt see the point, makes me laugh.. I told her i was engaged and she was like YAY Congratulations! And then i started to say, yeah we are planning to get married this May and she was like WHY ARE U THINKING OF GETTING MARRIED?! And i was like... Mum thats what engaged means :S She was like Well i didnt think you were actually serious?! And i said, why would i not be serious :S 

So im really wound up, between mum,money,debts, not being pregnant, and roomie not f*****g off, i feel like i just cannot enjoy this christmas..

And i had an arguement with my best friend ( almost like a brother who lives with chris' mum at her house ) because i was joking saying that when we have hen due and stag party thers strictly no strippers , and he got all serious and was like * Ar why are u being skank tash ur horrible to him u dont even appreciate him blah blah blah* and started having a go at me, then didnt speak to me for hours and went home, and this was Saturday and ive still not heard from him.. And Chriss yougner brother was rude and ignorant when he came on saturday too, so now im like, right, so im seriously gonna have to come to your mums house for christmas when i aint speaking to two out of 6 of the people there? AWKWARD.. SO i told chris i might go spend christmas with my family, and he has got upset

FML


----------



## mommylov

Oh Tash... Big hugs hun :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Sorry tash *hugs*

Amy i love ya!! Its incredible how u still try to have pma even with so much frustration!! U ladies really kerp me going!! :) <3 you all<3 Are you looking forward to your extra long weekend? Do you get a half day friday or will they have a christmas party?? I hope it goes fast and u get to make the best out of ur stressed times and relax. Af please oh please start for amy just this once!! I feel u will be pregnant soon amy you just have too!! Horsey bethany tash as well!! :dust: to you all!! Just keep looking ahead at the positives its what keeps us going :)


----------



## mommylov

:hugs: Jen!!

You know, it&#8217;s funny that you say that. I don&#8217;t know if I&#8217;m just more optimistic because of my new dr and her findings so far or if it&#8217;s because I will be 3rd time lucky but I have a feeling that this next time I get pregnant, it will stick and be a healthy pregnancy and healthy LO for dh and I. Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up but I can&#8217;t help it. Everyone around me is having babies or is pregnant and I just want to be a part of that too. 

Did you go to the Dr? Any news/updates?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, wanted to check up on all of you. So are you all done with your Christmas shopping? 

Jen, I saw that you have an appointment today. FX that everything is doing great. I hope you have a speedy recovery hon. And don't worry about hubby, that's what they are there for, to take care of us. :) For better and for worse right?

Tash, so sorry about the difficult people around you. I have some interesting family dynamics myself. I have to avoid a few people in the family because they are volatile and a bit wacko. Or I just keep things very casual and superficial with difficult people, it keeps the peace. Hope you feel better and find joy this Christmas. 

Amy, glad that you are getting the stress under control. This is something I haven't yet learned to manage. Some days I wake up with the huge knot in my chest and it can be quite painful emotionally. Praying af pays you a visit as soon as possible, then time for round 2, baby making!!

Laura, hope you and baby are doing great and that uti is all cleared up. Good idea about the doppler by the way. 

Angel?? Still on the NYC trip? I hope you are having a blast and that you and lo are doing great. 

Bethany hon, how are you? Can you explain to me what the shewee is for? I never heard about it until you. I learn so much from all of you.

I miss all of you. I am mostly resting all of the time. Just trying to take it easy. Love you all. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

JESSICA!!!!! :wave: hun! How are you doing? Hows bean and DD's doing? We miss you!


----------



## jen435

So dh and i went to my appt only to.find out lady never put it in pc!!! Grr it took alot of energy getting ready i have a slight fever and havent felt baby move and now i have to wait til dec 26. Deep breaths is all i can take and stay relaxed n calm for my daughters sake. I wish i knew where to rent a doppler now but id be waiting for shipping online. My husband is stressed about money as we are very broke esp now with my emergency surgery bill and mortgage due soon but god bless him for keeping calm. I have a 4hr paycheck coming soon and all i keep thinking is god will provide some how to get us by til im allowed to work again. Pma pma pma thats all i keep saying must stay positive or ill just be letting myself down do to things i cant honestly control... Okay convinced myself!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> JESSICA!!!!! :wave: hun! How are you doing? Hows bean and DD's doing? We miss you!

I am doing ok hon, just stressed and worried. I went to the doc today, baby is measuring just about 11 weeks, heartbeat was in the 140s, everything looked great. My little girl got to see the baby moving during ultrasound. The hematoma is almost gone. But I still feel that I can't keep my hopes up, I am trying to, but it is soooooooooo hard. I already love the baby so much and scared to lose him/her. I miss all of you too. I feel exhausted all of the time, mentally and physically. So what are your Christmas plans?


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> So dh and i went to my appt only to.find out lady never put it in pc!!! Grr it took alot of energy getting ready i have a slight fever and havent felt baby move and now i have to wait til dec 26. Deep breaths is all i can take and stay relaxed n calm for my daughters sake. I wish i knew where to rent a doppler now but id be waiting for shipping online. My husband is stressed about money as we are very broke esp now with my emergency surgery bill and mortgage due soon but god bless him for keeping calm. I have a 4hr paycheck coming soon and all i keep thinking is god will provide some how to get us by til im allowed to work again. Pma pma pma thats all i keep saying must stay positive or ill just be letting myself down do to things i cant honestly control... Okay convinced myself!

So sorry you went through all that bother and they never put in the appointment. I will keep my fx for you. Just remember at this stage it is very common not to feel the baby moving everyday, especially if she is in another position.


----------



## jen435

Amy your amazing :) i must say! Your baby will be incredible and healthy!! 3rd times a charm and ur in good hands and have anwsers. Ur adventure has been long but will be successful!! I cant wait for ur lo pics!!!<3 but first come on af and lets enjoy christmas ur parents and your up coming vaca hopefully ull be relaxed by the weekend<3


----------



## jen435

Jessica so glad to here from u<3 aww ur moving right along almost in second trimester yay  baby asprin seems to be your lucky charm along with rest<3 your sweet baby will be here in 29weeks +/- .... So excited for you! I am having a hard time with bedrest bed sores hurt. How do u manage with urs? So glad dd saw ur lo!! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jessica so glad to here from u<3 aww ur moving right along almost in second trimester yay  baby asprin seems to be your lucky charm along with rest<3 your sweet baby will be here in 29weeks +/- .... So excited for you! I am having a hard time with bedrest bed sores hurt. How do u manage with urs? So glad dd saw ur lo!! :)

hi Jen! The truth is its almost impossible for me to stick with the bed rest, because I have to take care of my little girl and then my older girl comes home from school, so it really is almost impossible. My goodness Jen, you have gotten bed sores? Those are painful. They say changing positions frequently is what minimizes bed sores. Have your hubby put medicine on the sores, so they don't get infected. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Its hard to lay on my side. The arent too bad yet but im getting there. Im more achy and painful atm on my back shoulder butt and legs even my heels. Stinks but if its for the baby what can i do. Our bed mattress isnt really softt its hard so doesnt help. But hopefully ill be able to move without help by next week. We will see.


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so glad you and bubs are doing well. I hear ya on the stress part. Try and remember to take deep breaths and focus on the pos.. you will be holiding your bub in no time! 

Jen, YOU are amazing! You always know just what to say and have gone through so much yourself babe. You are doing great and I wish we could all be there to help one another physically as well as emotionally. Its so hard to hear of everyone's strugles in areas where we could help if we just lived closer. For now, Im giving you all SUPER DUPER BIG HUGS and really wishing all your aches and pains to melt away.

Love all you girls! xxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy anything positive comes from u ladies. Seriously. Idk where id be without u all!

So i go to doctors tom now instead of weds. My doctor is very annoyed with me bc i called asking questions about meds im on and the babys movement. She was like ur not far along at all to.feel anything. I been feeling baby very well for two weeks now. I told her my appitate is good and im following hospital orders then she goes when does it say to see you. I was like end of the week. She then goes we have no choice we have to see u. Ugh i dont like the women obgyn at one location and dont like nurses there either. They always make me feel like im inconviencing their schedule. All well


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i just did a quick catch up cos again im tired and was outta d house all day :)
all fine here, 
big hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx love ye xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen, I hate that feeling too. I felt that way with the last dr towards the end. Is there any other OBGYN near you?

Hi angel! How are you??

Laura, gnight!


----------



## lilesMom

hi gusy im more awake today :) its hte first day i have been home all week, i cant stay too long yet though cos i must shower and get ready cos my friend is callin in a bit and then im goin gettin my haircut, just a trim and poss a fringe back again :) 

im so much better than i was. :) Lile due date is gone last sun and im glad its behind me. i was fine on the day but got a little wobbly during the week but im ok again now :)
i went for IET again yest and it was the best sesion yet, it was so lovely :) i feel a gazillion times better after it .
i got paid for the wekek i worked yest and i got extra cos i was due tax back cos i wasnt working, so happy i wont be scrinping over xmas, scrimping can start after :)
but everyone is broke in january so i wont be alone :) 
everything is finally fallin into place for me, im so much brighter and optimistic, its great.
hope it lasts for ages ;)
hugs and love to all. 
hope ye r all good and ye get the best xmas and new yrs pressies of bfps xxxxxxxxxxx
and hope everyone has a great xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hope youre all okay! 

Im just sat at home, been cleaning all day on and off, and i went into roomies room to open the window because it stinks and the whole landing smells, and oh my the state of it! Hes clearly been smuggling food up to his room and there are pots and wrapper and old pizza boxes everywhere! I just looked and i thought, no, no i am not cleaning that up...And hes annoyed me, i told him straight that i think he should go down to his family in Essex so we can have our house to ourself over christmas, and plus its the first christmas since his grandparents died and his last remaining grandparent will be there and shes terminally ill so it may be her last christmas so he should go!

So.. he got a loan into his account and said he will go down there, well, he went out town yesterday and bought shit loads of clothes and trainers and then went on the piss last night and isnt back yet, so if hes blown his money on clothes and going out when we let him off the rent this week to help him get down to his family in Essex, ill be really mad and i will make him effing go...

Sorry to rant! But im so irritated, and me and Chris are brilliant at the moment and the puppies are finally settling into a routine within the house..

AND thats another thing, in the day time when im not in or if im at work or cleaning, i put the dogs in a run, i have a huge kitche and ive sectioned half of it off so they can play in it and sleep and eat etc, and then a few days ago he let the dogs out cos he as at home, and sat watching tele all day, well one of the puppies is big enough to get up stairs and he went upstars and pooed in the corner of his room, then had a go about it!! I was like U let them out U werent watching them!! What do u expect? N he was like Oh well my room stinks now n i aint cleaning it theyre not my dogs, i was like if u dont clean it mate ur room is gonnasmell like shit for a long time! Then he was moaning about how much they stink i was like, theyre puppies!! What the hell do u expect?! Theyre babies!

So he has got to go, no Jen not set a date for him to move out yet, im going to wait til Boxing day and then sit and discuss it with him

SO SO SO Sorry to rant, but im dead mad and if i tell chris it will end in arguements.. So im telling u guys lol!

Love u all, how are u ? Im going for a nice bath! And then i am gonna doa spot more cleaning, hope ur all okay xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

laura glad youre okay abut Lile due date gone, im still waiting for Cole's due date its end of February. Two weeks after my birthday, and i am struggling with the whole * Oh i should have been so far along on this day or so far away from due date on this date.. But i am less stressed about baby making this month, i do genuinely think this is the first proper cycle im having since DnC.. Sounds daft but my body has been telling me in different ways

E.G The oast few cycles since DnC i have been constipated constantly apart from the 5 days of AF, and this cycle im not constipated at all, going a decent amount in fact lol!

Also the last day of AF was brown, which i havent had since before i was pg, the past few cycles it has been bright orange/red for 5 days then just stopped..

Also the pains in my belly are relaxing a bit during my cycle, so i do think this cycle is my first one iwth my body being recovered, i spoke to my doctor theother day and he said i am daft because a DnC doesnt affect any future cycles, i was like well i beg to differ, and he just dismissed it and said im looking at things too much, i was like no im not i know my body! xxxx Glad ur okay laura have fun seein your friend xxx

Angel how are u ? HAve u had any tests? Are u okay?

Ames how about u? Any sign of AF yet? Hope so!

Bethany how are u ? 

The rest of u?
xxxx


----------



## jen435

Its snowing!! And im trying to make the best out of a long rough week still laying in bed. My dh is being a champ now and i can tell my dependence on him still gets to him but im starting to walk a little on my own. Still have to sit to shower :/ cant stand long at all but he helps me in and out of bed and to bathroom pretty willingly now i hope it doesnt last too much longer because i want to care for myself and bathroom privacy again. Cant sit or stand without being lifted. I tried and i almost went thru the roof my neighbors heard me!! 

My nephews are coming over to do a gingerbread house tonight and play wii u. I havent seen them in three weeks and im excited yet sad i cant do things with them :( but my husband said he is going to bring me to living room to sit on coach and recline it for me. Cant wait to get out of bedroom. A little. My pup has been a lil distant since i spent three days away at hospital. He cried when i left and cried when i came home. I cant cuddle him like i usually would or hold him in my arms. I miss the closrness i had with him. He is now daddys boy. Kinda sad but he is caring for him since i cant now.

Laura glad christmas worked out!! Your getting out lots and seem to be enjoying urself and kerpin urself busy :) im so glad u got thru edd for lile and just know she is watchin over u and lo alway!!<3 i pray to liam to keep me and his lil sister safe. 

Laura will u be finding out babys gender and telling???

Tash glad pups u and chris are good. Roomie has to go. Have chris talk to him about his room thats gross!

Bethany horsey angel jess amy hi!!!<3


----------



## jen435

Loads of :dust: for bfp miracles <3


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/D2257DBA-1F29-45B5-9A04-6EDE12959419-8746-00000907A6F30027.jpg
Sorry for mostly lurking, will respond to you all when I can get on the comp!

Love and :dust: and sticky, happy thoughts!


----------



## mommylov

Sorry, Im lurking as well but I wanted to make sure I got on here and wished you all a VERY Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday! Love you girls loads! xoxoo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I wanted to come on and wish all of you a great weekend. I can't believe its almost Christmas, and I am not even done with my Christmas shopping. :( I wish I could buy all of you gifts! For now I will just send hugs and kisses to all of you.:hugs::kiss: Nurse just called and said I might have a slight bladder infections. I am kinda scared, I have never had a bladder infection my whole life. :( Im gonna go in today to do another urinalysis. If I do have a uti and its mild enough, hopefully they will just suggest some good cranberry juice or a round of anti-biotics.


----------



## lilesMom

tash that doc is crazy, we all now it def takes a while to come back to normal after d and c, dont mind him. xx
its great u feel ur body is back to ur norm xxxx hoping ur body realises ur ready now and u get ur bfp xxxxxxxx
and as for roomie, kick his ass out after xmas for defo xxxxxxxxxx
tash thats why im kinda glad liles due date is gone cos all along i was thinking i should be 7 months now, 8 months etc, its sad but its the end of that now, i am refusing to count like that anymore. :) xxxx like how old she should be etc xxxx
cole is a lovely name hon xxxx hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen hugs hon, u must feel so peed off at this stage but thank god u and LO are both ok . hoping the pain eases soon for u and u get more mobile and can put all this behind u xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray for nephews visit, they will make time fly for u :) they will be great company xxx that trip to other room and their visit will prob tire u out and make u sleep well too xxx
can u sleep with the pain hon? hope u can xxxxx
yeah i def be finding out :) and tellin ye def,i wanna tell all but not sure how Oh will be with telling others :) i know he wants to find out too though which is great ;) 
ur puppy will come back round in a little bit when ur more able for him xxxxx
wont be long now hon xxxxxxxxxxx

bethany i love the lurky swan :) :) 

amy happy xmas to u too sweetie, xxxxxxxxxx 
any sign of :witch: yet? hope so xxxxxxxxx

jess u be fine, i had one the other week they just put me on antibiotics, xxxx
we r way more likely to have um when preg but r not serious at all when caught and treated xxxxxxxxxx

love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx
happy xmas sweeties


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/graphics/c/christmas-santas/graphics-christmas-santas-112091.gif


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies!! Nephews just left im so achy and feel misrible bc of my pains but trying to fight through it. Im sitting in living room and have pain all over my body i hope its just from surgery and i didnt catch something from hospital. The next four days are really going to be rough and im not able to move around as i need to. Im honestly feeling depressed this happened. Ill get over it though just want to feel pregnant and not broken. Esp around holidays. Sorry i should be thankful for all i have i guess feeling this terrible is a sacrifice i should deal with as it was intended i guess. Sorry to complain but i needed to get it out so i can stop feeling sorry for myself and stop crying i know my husband cant take it. So thank you ladies for this to be an amazing place vent.

Merry Christmas girls!! I hope everyone has a great one with family friends loved ones whom ever u celebrate the holidays with! Love u all and i agree jess it would be lovely to give gifts to each one of u!! Maybe u missed the convo but there was talk of sending gifts after all of us have our Los :) like a secret santa for our babys from around the world! I know we will ALL have beautiful babies!! :).horsey amy twins will be ur future maybe .... Hmmm so excited to find out!!

:dust: to all & sending sticky vibes as well!! Also many :hugs: Love u ladies<3


----------



## lilesMom

hugs jen u r bound to be really sore after surgey, so sorry ur in pain and upset, big hugs xxxxxxxx hope it gets better soon and u can look back on this wth ur lovely LO as a bad chapter xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs sweetie, xxxx
hope u can get some enjoyment this xmas xxxxxxxxxxxxx
and of course say how u feel here, u know that xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Thanks laura this is just so rough. I expected a speedy recovery and to be back to work one day a week by this week. They have a old classmate of mine filling in amd my boss and the staff really really like her. Im being told they dont need me :/ makes me nervous that i wont have my position and im replaced... All wrll.focusing on my baby but my husband is focused on our bills.and making ends meet. I make the money in our house hold so.for me to be unable to work its rough for him. All well....

He wants my nephew to sleep over tonight... Im ok with it but at the same time need peace so i can heal. We are suppost to go to his moms today but she has my stairs to get inside her house. Very painful on me... Tom my family is coming over for christmas i cant cook like i planned to stinks... Gonna order pizza instead :/ .... Then mon we going to sil house bc she wants us over now ugh... She doesnt have a reclining coach or chair idk how ill manage there plus roads are bumpy. Tues back to his moms for day again idk how ill be comfy there but ill manage some how. Everyone was going to come here but now they dont care.and want what they want.... They said im fine now and they say i should be helpping and back to work. Funny how my doctor told me yesterday bedrest to me and my husband... But now his family got him convienced.... 

Hope everyones enjoying their weekend!!!


----------



## lilesMom

jen leave um all f off, stay home and recover, xxxx
u dont wanna set ur recovery abck by being too active too soon, 
as annoying as itis that u r grounded follow docs orders hon adn u wil recover quicker, xxx
hugs, u cant expect to get over it fast , eve if u werent preg u would need time to recover , let alone when u have bub to think of too, ive only got over my uti, bug and allergys now, it took me way longer than normal to come back this time, xxxxxxx
ur energy is ogin to bub, its only spare energy wil go to healing now. 
out ur foot down and stay home and look after urself xxxxx
u need to be looked after not harrassed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ad regards ur job, im hoping they r being good to u cos they know u have had major surgery while preg and hoping ur fears r unfounded xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and merry xmas to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
lots of :fairydust: being sent to ye xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Thank you laura you are correct. I cant get up without help or use bathroom so staying home alone isnt an option.

Merry Christmas :)


----------



## lilesMom

no jen i meant u and dh stay home, he obvs needs to stay with u hon, xxx
hope it works out well xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

cmon ursula cmon sticky bean ;) xxxxx
best o luck angel, it wil be great :) xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Yay stick baby stick!!! :) Are u still shopping angel?? Wow! Cant wait for ur scan!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Yum! Ill be dreaming if a christmas dinner this year. My mil is ordering a deli tray and since i cant have lunch meat she is getting mac n cheese too... She promises to cook for new years. Ham mashed potatoes and vegs im holding her to it. If not im cookin as soon as i am cleared outta pain n have energy!! :) 

Shopping done angel :) did u wrap too?? Your christmas must be super fun!! I thought ud never finish!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys hope alls well with everyone xxxx
i just felt a proper kick :) been feeling movement with a good bit but this was a definite shove ha ha xxxx 
its so wuiet on here, i know everyone gettin ready for xmas , i was off all along so im done and dusted bit ago. :) happy shopping people xxxx


----------



## jen435

Yay for the kick laura :) i had tons of movement up til surgery now i feel none. I miss feeling her!!

Are u ready? Whats ur plans? Is it warm in ireland? Assuming everyones preparing n with family/friends... :)


----------



## jen435

Oh and idk if i said it on here or not but thursday night before hospital on friday i felt a butt or head come out on my side as i was laying. I was rubbing my tummy and wham there she was right in palm of my hand scared me to death it was soft round yet firm. Jan 7 is next scan and it feels far away but i know its not. Hope to feel her again soon!


----------



## jen435

Tons of :dust: to all the pocket ninjas the next few days!!! Sticky vibes to the rest!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jen thats like what happned me today too, it was like a shove against my tummy :) 
its cold here hon but not as cold as normal years :) its around 8-12 c by day which is warm for this time o yr. im goin to my sis house and Oh goin to his parents for din dins then we will meet up again after :) last yr seperate, will hve to stay together in future :) 
weird qs but i had some mucus today, it was clear mucus , really blobby and not loads but very noticaeble. people vary completly on if its normal or not on internet.
what ye think? some of mucus plug? normal or no, im goin to doc tomro anyway so i can ask then :) 
jen my bub seems lazier these days too, maybe its cos they r older ?

angel hurray for xma sand nice prep :) yummy ham :)
yeah u can have deli meat u just need to heat it to above 70c for a min r so :) to kil any food poisony bacteria :)
24th jan is my next scan babe, seems far away but hopefully will fly. :) 
cant wait to hear about ur scan chick, theyr so reassuring that things r goin well. 
wish i had a scanner not a doppler ha ha xxxx


----------



## jen435

Sounds lovely Laura!! Jan 24 will be right around the corner and as long as your LO is squirming and you have your doppler you can relax :) Til then we can enjoy the rest of the festivities and await to see what your LO is. I really cant wait to know!! Since you and I had morning sickness pretty bad perhaps a girl for you as well? :) Then you can name her. Though a boy is a lovely gift as well! Enjoy your din din! 

Angel you are superwoman!!! Incredible how much you accomplish!! Does your DH help??? As for the ham im sure its incredible and no one has to know :). Oh how I would love real peice of spiral ham right now with some asparagus and all the fixings. Thats okay Ill just dream til I can cook and drive again. :) Enjoy your dinner and family!! 

So my parents came over with my niece and we played santa for her. She had a ball and was very happy! I posted pictures on FB on her and Kobe! My moms dog was over too but she didnt stay still for pics. My husband went out for pizza for us to eat (can i say NOT christmas food). But at least everyone was feed and happy. They came at 4 and left by 6:15. My parents got us omaha steaks for christmas this year yum! Too bad they forgot to bring them over. I coulda had DH cook one up. Im starved for a nice home meal. So disappointed my MIL isnt making her usual dinner. Im pregnant havent cooked in a loong time she knows it and isnt cooking this year. Saddens me... As for lunch meat its gross... Id only eat boars head roasted turkey breast because its the least processed that im aware of. Boars Head roast beef is okay too but i prefer cooking my own turkey or roast beef and slicing it. I like my food fresh and hot. Perhaps im picky... Spiral Ham as soon as I am cleared on thursday with the doctor!! FXD for good news thursday!!! :)

:dust: to you lovely ladies!!

Angel cant wait for your scan!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!! Wow Laura thats great about baby kicking :D 
How are we all? Busy getting sorted for christmas i bet!!


Welll!! Im finally at ease with my body :) You know how i said thati truly think this is the first AF/Cycle that my body has gone back to normal, it definitely has! I got cross hairs and ovulation detected on my ff chart at cd 13 :D to be honest i think it will move along a a day or two later than it is now wen my temps go up, but ive finally got ovulation almost on time around cd14/15! Im so happy, ive not been this happy , and genuinely happy since i lost the baby, me and chris are doing great, no arguing, and roomie went to his family on Sunday so needless to say the baby dancing has been very very good and relaxed :D Having an abundance of ewcm and ovulation pain on my right side, christmas tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOOOO

I feel bad though because i did all my christmas shopping, and i told certain people not to buy for us because we are skint and cant afford to buy back, and theyve stil bought fo us, so i ind of need to go and get last mintue rpesents ,i even had to lend money off chris to buy presents for him :( lol but its okay its christmas! 

I know one thing, when i get paid on friday, im going straight to the sales and buying all my cards and everything for next year and im gonna do some christmas shoping for next year! im not having this again next year lol!


miss u all love u all! off to go and do some shoping! 

Will be uploading pics of how big duke and duchess have got later :D xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen id feel the same , u ned a cooked dinner at xmas, deli doesnt cut it :)
when ur better have ur own xmas for u and dh. 
i often used to move xmas for myself cos im usually working :)
its stil really nice to have 2nd xmas day on the wrong day :) xxxxx
fx for u at docs thurs, that he says wow ur healing so well and gives u go ahead to be more active, the few days till thurs wil make a good big difference in how u feel health wise xxxxxxxxxxxx hope u stil have a nice xmas though hon xxxxxxxx

tash so glad ur feeling better and havin a nice xmas,.i hate when people ninja u with xmas pressies, so embarrassing xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray for fun bd and normal Ov times again xxxxxxxxxxx
i think it must def take the few months after loss for most of us, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i rang my doc about the weird mucus and the nurse said its not normal and to come in to get checked out, so i was tryin not to freak out and keep busy to get there. she said what i thought that it sounded like part of the mucus plug. 
im home now having been and all, doc reckons its fine so long as no blood in it and im not leaking fluid , thank god. the nurse worried me a little :) but she was just being cautious saying come in to get checked out just in case . well least i wont be worrying too much over xmas. 
i will be back to checking everytime i go to loo though :) doh!! :) 

happy xmas to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura so so glad that u went to doctors to get checked! So glad all is well. Ur Lo has 22-23wks +/- so baby needs to stay cozy in there til then!! :) i cant wait for ur jan 24 scan!! 

Tash so glad christmas is going well :) sorry about ur extra last min gifts. 

Angel hope ur enjoying ur day!! So excited for ur scan!!

Bethany, Jessica, Horsey, Amy Hi!! <3 Hope u all are having a wonderful holiday!!! :) 

my neighbor gave us a gift too. We didnt expect it and i have nothing laying around to send to them :/ not even a christmas card as i do not write any ever... Any sugestions how to appreciate my neighbor. They gave us oranges chocolates and a raw hide for dog. Maybe a thank you card n box chocolate after christmas when i can drive?? Then ill go visit them? We arent close neighbors. Ideas?? :)

Today we had kfc yuck... Idk what going on i get pregnant and we get crap!!! All well :) im over my sil house kids are so excited. Im on pain meds so im pretty happy. My poor daughter!!

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## jen435

Merry Christmas To All!!!<3

:dust: and sticky vibes to all!! Miss everyone!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Merry Merry Christmas ladies!! Just wanted to come by and wish all of you a happy and joyful Christmas. My girls got spoiled this year! Gosh I think we went too far. lol. But I love to see their beautiful faces as they open up their gifts, its priceless! Love all of you and I wish to you and your families a wonderful Christmas. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Merry Christmas Girlies Love U All, Have a Wonderful Time! <3 xx


----------



## lilesMom

happy xmas peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Merry Christmas!!<3 Hope everyone had a lovely one!

My dh did get me jewerly!! He picked out a beautiful angel pendant necklace in honor of our son Liam!<3 He was upset that he couldnt get me anything else but handsoaps but i told him the necklace means the world to me as i never expected it<3 He put our last ultrasound pic in and wrote our angel! :) it was a beautiful thoughtful gesture. I feel blessed. His mom also got me a watch a been wanting for a long time! Its a cheap one but its nice and suits me for work! My mom bought me boots! I feel spoiled and lucky. I cant wait to celebrate next ur with our daughter and be able to actually work so i can give back next year.

How is everyones christmas gone? What did u get? Jessica so glad u enjoyed ur last christmas as a family of four :) next year ull have one more to spoil!! I cant wait to see pics of ur lil one soon!!<3

Love u ladies<3 Tons of :dust: for those christmas miracles & sticky vibes for the LOs!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well Ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful christmas!

I went for dinner at Chris mums house, and then went to see my mum sister and gramma, then came home and had a party at my house! Well you cant really call it a party, there was me, Chris, my best friend ( practicaly a brother ) and our other best friend, and the dogs of course! But was amazing id rather just have a few people i like than invite a load of people i probably dont like hehe :) 

Jen so glad you got the lovely gifts from DH and the in laws etc :) I got spoilt too, got loads of lovely stuff, new pyjimmys socks and pants, always a must! I love wearing new pyjimmys over christmas , got loads of lovely new bath stuff and an Ice Phone, which i cant stop using, its hilarious!

Anddddd i am pleased to announce that my cycle IS definitely back to normal now since DnC, if you remember me saying, i thought it was back to normal when i had a final day of brown AF , and no constipation the whole way through the cycle and stuff, its been confirmed as my FF temperature chart has picked up ovulation on CD14 , well back on track!! 

Still having problems with my cousin, she obsessed with putting all of her scan photos and pregnancy update on face book, i blocked her and deleted her, but now her mum, my aunty, is putting them all up, now i dont have a problem with my aunty because she doesnt know the full truth behind her slag of a daughter getting pregnant, but i dont want to have to delete her as well cos it will cause rifts in teh family :/

All in all ive had an excellent christmas , my cycle is back on track well in time for the new year, and im happy happy happy :)

I miss u all, i expected it to be quiet on here cos of christmas, hope u all get back here soon :D

Love u all xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i had a lovely xmas day :) 
Oh and me had cooked brekkie at home together , then i drove to his house for a while and then i went to my sis for dinner and came home and snugled with my kitty and fell asleep on my couch :) nice day. 
i got loads, i got spa voucher , skin care sets and reiki book off oh , 
i also got lovely handbag off Oh parents and i got loads of cute snuggly bits off various bros and sis :) spoiled lols :)
im looking up jan sales online for baby stuff now, on the verge of buying a cot, is it too early ? ? i should prob wait til after my next scan il be over halfway then but i have money now and prob wont later :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, I wrote a long message and it got erased.. had emoticons and all :cry:

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! I love and am thankful for each and every one of you! :hugs: How is everyone doing???


AFM~ So I started spotting ever so slightly last Friday and was praying that it was AF and sure enough... IT WAS! Spotted for a day or 2 and then she came.. not as bad as I normally have but def was af. Still bleeding and have my scan today. Im not having a full on HSG as far as I know since they are only injecting dye into my uterus only but you never know. They may decide to do more. So I will be leaving work at noon which is in 1 1/2 hours from now.. going home to get dh and then heading to the hospital (Dr wasnt in the office today so have to go to the hospital). They said it should take 2 hours and then coming home and enjoying the time I have left with my parents. They leave tonight :cry:

Love and :dust: to you all!!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Ames hope the HSG and scan thing go well today, let us know how it goes once u get chance, so glad AF came for you!! Now you can let yourself get back to normality :) And you can start TTC as soon as possible :)

And hope you get to spend itme with the parents before they leave, bet it was nice having them here :)

xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi girls, I wrote a long message and it got erased.. had emoticons and all :cry:
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! I love and am thankful for each and every one of you! :hugs: How is everyone doing???
> 
> 
> AFM~ So I started spotting ever so slightly last Friday and was praying that it was AF and sure enough... IT WAS! Spotted for a day or 2 and then she came.. not as bad as I normally have but def was af. Still bleeding and have my scan today. Im not having a full on HSG as far as I know since they are only injecting dye into my uterus only but you never know. They may decide to do more. So I will be leaving work at noon which is in 1 1/2 hours from now.. going home to get dh and then heading to the hospital (Dr wasnt in the office today so have to go to the hospital). They said it should take 2 hours and then coming home and enjoying the time I have left with my parents. They leave tonight :cry:
> 
> Love and :dust: to you all!!!

Yay for AF Amy!! This is great news. Good luck on the scan. So whats next? So now your body is basically all healed up. I am so happy for you. Hope you had a great Christmas and wonderful time with your parents!


----------



## mommylov

So more bad news for me.. Why am I not surprised. They did do a full hsg and saw that I'm either missing a tube or have a blocked tube. FML


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I haven't talked to my dr yet. The dr that did the scan just told me that I hadceothercs blocked tube or only had one tube so I have to wait for my dr to he back to me once she gets the results.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames :( I hope they get you sorted! Are they going to clear the tube?! What wil they do now? xxx

Angel, hope you had a nice christmas! Im glad youre there actually i wanted to ask you a quick question, my chart shows a clear thermal shift and i had ewcm and stuff and i had o pains and everything, also my constipation eases up once o is confirmed and my constipation is gone , so that leads to me think ive o'd already, but then i had a patch of ewcm today?? What do u think? Couldu take a look at my chart? xxxx


----------



## jen435

Tash so glad to hear you had a great christmas! Sounds so nice to have a small gathering at your house :) That is exactly how I like it as well! Also great news on your cycle being back to normal and FF pin pointing ovulation yay!!! :)

Laura sounds like lovely gifts :) As for baby stuff I am already trying to figure out everything now also because we have a risk of having our babies early and id like everything setup by beginning of April since i think putting things together will be much harder once we are really big!! At least the crib, dresser, glider/rocker, Pack and Play, Travel system.. Not to mention the nursey... I have to deal with a bluish/purple room for my daughter but everything im putting in it is pink and white... what color is your nursery? what are you looking to buy? I am a worrier and ansty to start.

Amy yay for af to finally be here!! Fixed for HSG good news!!! Please let us know asap!! So excited to hear from you! Also glad you enjoyed christmas and your parents visit :) Sorry they must go home.


----------



## jen435

Oh no amy :( I am so so sorry we must of posted at same time!! Big hugs I am glad they are getting to the bottom of this now that way you can get on to having a baby asap. So one tube is okay but it explains why you must be waiting longer. I hope its an easy fix and they can just unblock your tube. I will be praying for you. I hope doctor gets back to you soon and it doesnt take long for results. You will have a baby Amy believe it. You where pregnant twice and the third time will be a charm and your miracle!<3

:dust: for everyone!


----------



## jen435

Angel hi!! So assuming you had a nice christmas as well? :) How are you?

Jessica Hi!! How are you?

Horsey & Bethany how are you?? I hope you enjoyed your holidays!!

sending sticky vibes your way!! Horsey & Bethany im sending you both lots of :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen and thanks girls. I actually texted my dr and she us on vaca today but said that she can log on when she gets home tonight to see the results. I thought that was really sweet of her. I'm just do sad right now. Dh went with me and is in the store getting my Meds at the moment but he said since we didn't have trouble getting pregnant both times that he thinks we will be fine. I hope he's right.


----------



## jen435

Tash ewcm can happen high in cervix at first to help with swimmers before and during ovulation. Then it starts leaking out during/after ovulation. So its a good sign that your environment has right ph and a nice swimming environment for the swimmers :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Amy I really feel he is correct! Used the digitals again when you are ready to try! So you can be stress free with nailing ovulation and just do what you did last time :) You will be pregnant in no time and your doctor will keep this baby safe!! <3 I cant wait for your BFP and you telling us that the meds and special care worked!!! So glad you can text your doctor and she can help put your mind at ease!! What a great women!!


----------



## jen435

Yes Decaf Tea for you & your LO Tash :) This Miracle will happen sit back and relax!!<3


----------



## lilesMom

amy i agree with Dh , u dont seem to have had any trouble getting preg so maybe blockage is a recent thing and can be fixed? xxxxxxx hugs hon, i know it must seem like set back after set back for u at the mo, but at least the docs found it and know now and r gonna do their very best to help u xxxxxx best of luck with resullts, fx for docs to flush ur tubes and then u be super fertile and catch right away and with the help of meds now, u will hve sticky bean xxxxxxx
maybe this is gods way of lettin u build up ur usuable folic acid levels, xxx
thats what i think i had to wait for with liver issue cos i was on super folic acid then so my levels were nice and high by the time i caught eggy xxxxxxxxxx hugs sweetie, keeping my fx for to go well this time for u xxx love and hugs xxxxxxx

jen im anxious to get started too ;) but i think il wait for my big things till after my scan :) stil a little catious and i should hopefully know gender then too xxxxxxxx
my walls in bubs room are magnolia , my whole house is white ceilings and magnolia walls, i think we may leave hte walls that clour but use stisckers , stencils adn soft furnishin to decorate :) easier to change around as they grow :) 
i too like to plan and be prepared for stuff :) 

tash hurray for Ov , fx for u, xxxxxxx
hi angel, hpe ur xmas was fab and u got spoiled. 
how r u and bean? xxxxxxxxxx

hi betahny, horsey, jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks girls, to be honest, i feel a bit, not sore as such, but i feel a bit sensitive down there, like in my vulva, not sure if its a pain or an itch if that makes sense, sounds gross, i think its the immense amount of bding im not sure though.. so im glad i have definitely already od because i need to have a break from bding for a day or so until this weird feeling inside my vulva goes :/

haha funny you girls should say that! ive been drinking decaffinated tea for about two weeks now, only by accident, chris bought 1000 teabags at a wholesalers for cheap but didnt realise they were decaf, and ive been drinking them, i dont enjoy it much but its decaf which is good :)

hope u all okay xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u angel, soooooo hoping bean stays sticky xxxxx
come on friday. xxxxxxxxx
ohh ursula :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
listen up god, 3 is the charm, angel does not need more upset , she is a good person and deserves to be happy , xxxxxxx 
fx for u sweetie, u know as we all do that spotting can be part of preg too, wish it wasnt but can be xxxxxxx 
did they check ur pregesterone recently, u using the cream? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash fx for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hurry up tww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

lol angel your silly!! Love it though!! Fxd that the spot is just old ib blood. I know i had spotting a few times my first trimester. so i know tiny bits are normal. Glad your doctor is having you back friday and all is measuring up so far. I hope dh surgery goes well!! You stay rested yourself we need your LO to stay safe and cozy in there growing as it should! Prays for your little one as well!<3

Glad you enjoyed your christmas! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, hopefully it is a blocked tube and can be cleared... but if the tube is missing, keep one thing in mind, many women are missing and ovary and tube like me and get pregnant without any problems, so I am sure this will not get in the way of your fertility. I actually don't have my left ovary and my tube is gone too, and that never ever affected my fertility. I would assume that if my right tube would be blocked on top of not having the left, then there would be a serious issue for me. Actually, I was scared of that because of the fact that my left ovary and tube is not existent. I hope your doc gets to the bottom of this and everything gets squared away asap. 

Jen, so glad you had a great Christmas. And what your hubby did was so sweet and thoughtful. When we least expect it our men can be so sweet. 

Angel, great news on your scan, your lo is growing perfectly. I have a great feeling about this pregnancy. It brought a smile to my face to see you had great ultrasound results, and just keep in mind one thing, the u/s is not an exact science, so even if lo measured a couple days behind (which obviously is not the case for you), still nothing to worry about. My babies measurements have always varied by a couple days with each ultrasound. What is important is that your baby is growing right on target. I am so happy for you. 

Tash, glad you had fun on Christmas and got to party. You are so young and have many many wonderful Christmas's ahead with your future husband!

Laura, glad you had a nice and peaceful Christmas. Right now going to a day spa sounds so nice and relaxing. 

Bethany and horsey??!! I hope you are both doing great and had a wonderful Christmas. 

AFM, My Christmas basically revolved around spoiling my kids. I think we might have went to far this year. But to see the smile on their faces was priceless. Love you all, now on to the New Year!!


----------



## lilesMom

fx alls well angel xxxxxxx
good sign that doc took swabs and isnt worried, glad she is looking after u and bub x
im gonna be snuggled up at home for new years too, i will not be gettin party animal of the yr award this xmas or new years and im quite happy that way :)


----------



## lilesMom

jess thanks hon, glad u and the girls had a lovely xmas xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Dr just called... She said that it may be scar tissue but isn't sure. Wants me to call the office tomorrow to schedule a surgical/infertility consultation to see if I need to have surgery to remove it. I don't know at point do you just give up. Sorry girls, I don't mean to be depressing but I'm just about ready to give up.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess, I'm hoping that we will still get the green light and be able to try but at the moment I just cry because I don't know what else to do. My husband is just wonderful and I had my mom here so she have me lots of hugs. We have to leave for the airport in about 30-45 mins so I'm sad about that too. They offered to extend their stay and change their flight but I told her it was ok.


----------



## jen435

Aww amy many hugs to u!! Your parents are the sweetest!<3 I hope consult goes okay and its easy fix. U concieved so we know ur fertility isnt gone<3 love you and sending lots of hugs and positive energy ur way.


----------



## jen435

Jess so glad u enjoyed ur christmas<3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh Ames dont give up!!!
Once they sort that tube out and your all sorted in there, it will be perfect to carry a wonderful healthy LO!! Everything needs to be perfect!!!

Please dont give up, i know it must be awful :( We all have bad times, god knows ive been having mine, if it werent for christmas i think id be in a more upset mood. 

I really hope you are oka soon and the docs get you all sorted out, hang in there <3

Angel glad the psotting has stopped and the doctor isnt worried, ive heard its normal as well, doesntm ake it any less scary i know but its nice to know alot of people go through this 


Hope youre all well :)

xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

My friend that was pregnant with be just had her baby girl last night. The same day I was told I have even more issues. I'm really beginning to think I am not meant to be a mother. At the point where throwing in the towel and waving my white flag seems like the only option.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Ames dont throw in the towel bab :( I wish i could say someting to comfort you but i know nothing can apart from we are here for you and are hoping that you get sorted very soon and we are all here for you!! xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks. I have an appt with another de tomorrow morning. He is going to go over the results further and talk about the possibilty of surgery or what it can also be like endometriosis or something...


----------



## lilesMom

amy honey hugs take defeated off ur sgnature sweetie, u r so not defeated and never will be , xx
u r strong and kind , u have just been through too much lately but u will bounce back, xxxxx
u r on the verge of having all ur ttc issues sorted , please please dont give up now, i wanna come visit u , dh and Lo some day in the near future xxxxxxxxxx
love and hugs, sorry its another yucky thing thrown at u, this is the end of yuckiness, get this last thing sorted and u will get there so soon xxxxxxxxxx
it must be temp block in ur tubes, hoping ur doc helps u tomoro xxxxxxxxxx
u wouldnt have concieved so fast twice if u had huge isues, xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura :hugs: DH said the same thing but I just cant help but think "Why cant I have just ONE appt go well?". To get bad news EVERY time I go in has just been devestating. Its great that Im getting things figured out and all but at the end of the day, it pushes me further and further away from having a lo. Just seems like the more they try and fix, the more they find is wrong. 

I would love for you and dh and your lo to come out and visit. You have an open invite, anytime! <3


----------



## lilesMom

i know the feeling hon, after d and e , i had 3 months of liver tests and feeling crappy about not being able to try. i thought that if it was what my doc thought i had then i couldnt try for years. it was so depressing. but thank god doc was wrong. 
i thought that i wouldnt have a baby in forever but then it all turned around for me, it will for u too soon sweetie, i know it doesnt feel like it now but have faith, it will soon xxxxxxxxx hugs hon. 
i do know how hard it is and how u feel, but there will be light again. 
xxxxxxxxxxxx, fx for good appointment tomor, , u def need and deserve the good news xxx
i hope u dont think im discounting how bad u feel by focusing on later, i do know it is so hard honey xxxx im just trying to pass u some hope . cos i think u r gonna be in a really better position so soon xxxxxxxxxxx new year, new ttc, lovely bub for amy xxxxxxxxx
feck off all the stuggle and heartache , leave my amy alone!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I have endometriosis too Ames, not nice at all, i hope you dont have that, i have quite a few large lesions on my left side, ive actually had a hospital letter through today from hospital saying that now im no longer pregnant and its been 6 months since i was, i need to rebook my operation to have the lesions removed, so im going to book it,im hoping it will be like last time, last time i booked the operation, i found out i was pregnant a week before 

I really hope they get to the bottom of u ames xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash hope it all works out well for u this time xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh Tash, Im really sorry. It def gives me hope to know that Jess has one tube and had babies, you have this and are going to be pregnant, and all of us have had losses and a lot of us are pregnant now. The unknown is very scary and getting bad news after bad news has me feeling like this. Thank you all for your words of encouragement. I really hope this is the last of the bad news.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i know the feeling hon, after d and e , i had 3 months of liver tests and feeling crappy about not being able to try. i thought that if it was what my doc thought i had then i couldnt try for years. it was so depressing. but thank god doc was wrong.
> i thought that i wouldnt have a baby in forever but then it all turned around for me, it will for u too soon sweetie, i know it doesnt feel like it now but have faith, it will soon xxxxxxxxx hugs hon.
> i do know how hard it is and how u feel, but there will be light again.
> xxxxxxxxxxxx, fx for good appointment tomor, , u def need and deserve the good news xxx
> i hope u dont think im discounting how bad u feel by focusing on later, i do know it is so hard honey xxxx im just trying to pass u some hope . cos i think u r gonna be in a really better position so soon xxxxxxxxxxx new year, new ttc, lovely bub for amy xxxxxxxxx
> feck off all the stuggle and heartache , leave my amy alone!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


Aww thanks and no I dont think that at all. I just feel like with my age and everything that is happening, that I will never have the healthy babies I long for. Its just so hard to keep the faith at this moment. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> [Aww thanks and no I dont think that at all. I just feel like with my age and everything that is happening, that I will never have the healthy babies I long for. Its just so hard to keep the faith at this moment. :cry:

keeping my fx for u honey xxxxx
hoping tomoro is a better day for u babe xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel how u doin? is today ur scan xxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany where have u gone, we misses u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hey to all, hugs and :dust: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, also on top of not having my left ovary or tube, according to docs I also have PCOS and that is a big reason I have a lot of weight issues (was a size 6 before pregnancy with my 6 year old, had a large ovarian cyst throughout whole pregnancy, then I literally ballooned in size because of hormonal issues. And look, It didn't stop me from getting pregnant. And my cousin also has endometriosis, but get this, she didn't find a husband until she was 40, she thought she would never have children mostly because of her age and her endometriosis along with other feminine issues, she got pregnant within 3 months after marrying and delivered a healthy baby boy, at the age of 41!! She was 8 years older than you are now!! That is almost a whole decade. You are YOUNG!! Please, don't give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess :hugs:

I know there are so many people out there that have gone through this and have wonferdul postive stories. There are also those that dont have a happy ending. With me not getting good news every visit, it makes me feel like I am going to be a part of the non happy statistic. I know thinking this way doesnt help anything but I just cant help it. Its such a helpless feeling and place that I am in right now. :(

I feel so selfish right now... how are you all doing? I really do hope everyone is doing well! <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jess :hugs:
> 
> I know there are so many people out there that have gone through this and have wonferdul postive stories. There are also those that dont have a happy ending. With me not getting good news every visit, it makes me feel like I am going to be a part of the non happy statistic. I know thinking this way doesnt help anything but I just cant help it. Its such a helpless feeling and place that I am in right now. :(
> 
> I feel so selfish right now... how are you all doing? I really do hope everyone is doing well! <3

Amy, you are not being selfish right now. My goodness hon, you have been through so much this year, all I can say is thank God this year is over and on to another year for all of us. And hoping this year will be that much better. I know this is easier said than done, but please don't focus on the negative, it will only bring you down. And I am probably nobody to say this, when I am a very negative person by nature, but I know that you will drive yourself crazy with the what ifs and it will not help you at all. Just remember to surround yourself with a great support system (which you obviously already have). Your husband sounds like a wonderful man. You are so blessed to have each other. 

Things are fine with me, I actually am scared to even talk about my pregnancy, think I will curse it or something, I know it sounds crazy. I start my 2nd trimester this Saturday the 29th, which happens to be my due date for my little girl that I lost.. ironic isn't it. See how I haven't even changed my status on here, I am scared that once I put that I am expecting on this website, I will lose the baby. And yes I know I am extremely negative, I have to change this. But I still have in mind that once I finally felt comfortable and positive with my last pregnancy I went on to lose the baby at 19 weeks ( I originally though it was 18, but it was actually 19 weeks :( . What scares me is that I have freak things happen with the umbilical cord and placenta and this is what I am terrified of happening again.


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much Jessica. Youre right, we have all been through so much this year. Im really hoping that 2013 brings us all joy, peace, and the love of a little one. 

I cant imagine what you went through losing your daughter at 19 weeks. I can also understand not wanting to jinx things or feeling anxious since you had gone through that. I truely believe youre bean will be in your arms. I have a great feeling about you all just not about me at the moment lol. Try and take it easy and rest. You will be up in the middle of the night with a newborn soon! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hugs amy xxxxxx
hi jess :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies and Happy Friday! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Hi amy! How are you doing today? :)

I saw the surgeon yesterday well she basically just looked at my glued skin to see if it stuck told me how to clean it and then pushed me out the door. I was like what about work and driving?? Should i remain on bedrest?? She was like u can go back if u want but drive and work with caution. Ok thanks for explaining to me my limitations and reasoning behind why u said caution. Tell u doctors (shakes my head). Reception after giving me release note goes im shocked usually its five weeks recovery for pregnant women and no bendin lifting etc.... Im like she didnt explain anything. Then receptionist said ok have a good day. So my first day back will be weds its a eleven hr work day. I usually have 7-8hrs. But boss increased hours. Guess we will see how far i push myself. I know ill just do what i have to and that is tge biggest issue with us in the medical profession.


----------



## mommylov

Jen, are you sure going back to work this soon and for that long is a good idea? Is there any way you can get a second opinion from another dr. It just seems like this dr likes to push you out the door alot. :(

Im doing ok. I have my appt this morning at 10:50 so in about 2 hours from now. DH has the week of (Paid.. lucky!) so he is going to come get me from work and go with me.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel and what a doll you have! Your husband sounds like a sweatheart and Im glad your scan went well today too!! I think this one is going to stick... so exciting!!

Yes, they ended up doing a HSG and it was painful to me. When they did the cathetor I was fine but it was when they blew up the little balloon in there... OMG! I was like thinking to myself "UMMMM this is more than just a 'little cramping' woman!". Im hoping that the dr we are meeting with today will go over what they found in more detail and have better news for us. IF I have to have surgery, I just want to get it over with and hope that we can still try soon. Im really praying that we dont need the surgery.


----------



## jen435

Amy goodluck today! Praying for a fast fix and nothing serious!<3 your husband is so sweet!

Angel so is urs! Ur dh is a true angel! I wish minr would take lessons for urs. What a great heartbeat!! :) so glad all is well and we know this lil one will kerp sticking! :)

Laura bethany horsey how are you?? <3

Idk about going back too early the surgeon saw me for like a minute and ran out. I have to work my husband is being a jerk and his family is sticking up they say im lazy and that trav always supported me and its my turn to help him bc his business failed this year. He is in severe debit and made no money the last four monthes (he gave customers free shipping and he also had a 4 drop ship fee on every item someone ordered plus the item fee. It cost him so.much to ship that he actually paid for the customers gifts this year. Not to mention when u click on a link searching for an item on google or a search engine for a online store it cost .59 every time a person clicks the link whether they buy it or not. I cant let it bother me. Ill work my one day a week to buy food pay my ins car payment and dog expense... He will have to figure out his stuff. I know today he isnt working and he wont next week either bc his mom is home with grandkids and his brother is off all next week so is his mom. So hr will use it as a mini vaca amd work at night instead of hang with me. He also has two new ps3 games to play online with his brother... So i know that will be considered working for next week :/.im fed up but dont need confrontation. His mom is angry with me bc im not supporting us when his business cant and his family blames me. Well f them. They say im lazy bc i expect to work 2-3 days a week and thats no more! Well trav works 12-6 mon-fri and doesnt even get paid half the time or works when he wants to. I work 7:30-5 or 7. So i think its ok for me to work part time. I mean he does. Ugh im really upset about his family and him treating me like im scum and think im using him. He has nothing and it takes both of us to even get by. So frustrating. I get no credit what so ever. Done venting sorry i just needed to get it out before i flip out on him.


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen, Im so sorry hun. That doesnt seem right at all. Im sorry but you are carrying his child. You recovering from surgery is not you being lazy. For goodness sakes, what are they thinking? I want to just come over there and take care of you. No offense, but his family needs to butt out. You guys are married and need to make decisions in the best interest for you BOTH and your lo. Its really not right that he goes to them and uses them as leverage in arguments that he has with you. And Im sorry his company didnt do well but why is it your fault that he gave them free shipping and now has to pay for it. Call me old fashioned, but shouldnt a man be the one to provide for his family at the end of the day esp when his wife is expecting? Im so sorry you have to go through this hun.. I really am. BIG hugs to you!


----------



## Storked

Dropping in guys, hope you all had a wonderful holiday. Sorry I have been absent- haven't really been on the computer lately.

Amy, I hope that all is well and that you don't need surgery :hugs:

Angel, still sending sweet Ursula thoughts for your lovely LO!

Jen, I want to punch your DH and his fam in the faces. I know that you are really struggling right now and I just want to say that I love you so much. You let them know that you will not put up with any more of their crap. You are worth so much more than that honey <3

Laura, Jessica, Tash and Horsey- love you girls!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!!! How are you?? Hope you had a wonderful xmas as well!

My appt went so well! No surgery needed... yay! He said that he looked at my pcitures and that the dye never even made it to that side of my uterus and that he thinks that Im fine. Also said that we are good to try this cycle and wants me to get my progesterone checked the day I get a + OPK. If I need it, he gave me Crione (Progesterone) to take that day if my levels are low. So glad he sent us home with some "just in case". I had happy tears in the office and told him and DH that I had a great feeling about this and I hope Im right! :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, that is great! :D


----------



## jen435

Amy ur news brought a smile to my face and tears to my eyes!! Im so happy for u and.dh!! Tons and tons of :dust: for u!! Go start digital opks now woohoo!! U really needed some hope and im so glad u found this doctor!<3

Bethany we missed you<3 How was ur holiday?? What did u do & get?? Love ya!

Thanks girls i wish i could talk with him i try but it leads to fightin me upset and him leaving to complain to his mom so its no use. I tell him how i feel in tid bit but he even blows up when i do that so its no use. When i was in college he helpped me with food and tires for.my car. Sometimes to get gas. His mom knows this. I went to college fulltime and worked parttime at target. He lived with his mom for free and i paid rent. So he always throws that in my face. I have student loans he paid his off bc he lived at his moms til he was 30... He owns his truck i make payments on my car.... I have life ins he doesnt... So i have three bills he doesnt have to pay monthly... I always pay my bills on my own and try to save for times lin an emergency... So his whole issue is all i pay for is food and my bills (i give money toward credit card when i can and always manage to pay for vacations too)... But in his fam and his eyes its not enough bc i only pay my bills and not ours :( I do my best and i only got my degree in 2011!! Then all 2012 i been pregnant twice! Two surgeries! Kidney stones! Ugh but im a baby and need to suck up pain and keep working hard. I dont have a desk job. I have to clean sterilized lift stuff work on pts teeth it is exhausting and hard work. I knoe its a relaxed environment but i see a new pt every 45mins!! No time for a snack to talk to anyone besides my pt or even go to bathroom.i know i choose my profession and i have no regrets but now that i cant take xrays dentists arent calling me to temp for them its an inconvience and my husband and family think its an excuse for me not to work! Plus some offices have labs with strong odors that are harmful to fetus. Then some have extremely strong chemicals (all hatmful to fetus) but the offices we use wipes are safer then the spray offices. I can trll thrm and explain but they do not care they just want me to make $. His family considers us rich and expects us to spend spend spend all the time and everytimr i tell them we are not they say well thats ur fault... Not only that but my husband keeps saying he wishes to have a heart attack that way we can see how much stress i cause him. Im sorry im just fed up depressed sad and lost. I know we will be fine as i am a go.getter and will push myself to do what is necessary. But he makes me angry. He also will not get a job because then it proves his business failed. Not only that but he wont have freedom to do what he wants and then we will need daycare that we cant afford. He has a degree in computers and everything he learned is outdated since he didnt keep up with it. So he would have to settle.for low.income job and i make very good $ if i worked full time but hygienists dont get ft hours... All well talking out loud now. Gonna go back and read this to see if it makes any sense. Oh and we have no insurance through our job so we pay very high health insurance rates since its individual ins.


----------



## mommylov

WOW! That has got to be super stressful! I dont understand why your husband is saying these things now and causing all sorts of drama. How do you wait until your wife is pregnant to bring up things that bother him like him paying for things when you were in college and dating. It really sounds like work would be a less stressful environment compared to your home with him. I second what Bethany said, I now want to just smack him and say what is wrong with you! It was nice that he helped with paying for things when you guys were dating but that was his choice. Now that you are married, its suppose to be a JOINT effort that you guys make. Not he pays for this and you pay for that. If that works for you guys then thats ok, Im not knocking your system but this tit for tat thing needs to stop with him. He is going to be a father. How would he feel if your daughter was being treated like this by someone? Im sure he would not like it. Im sorry to go off but I dont like that he is making you feel this way. Its just not right. We love you loads hun and are always here for you. Im praying this all gets better for you. xoxo


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> WOW! That has got to be super stressful! I dont understand why your husband is saying these things now and causing all sorts of drama. How do you wait until your wife is pregnant to bring up things that bother him like him paying for things when you were in college and dating. It really sounds like work would be a less stressful environment compared to your home with him. I second what Bethany said, I now want to just smack him and say what is wrong with you! It was nice that he helped with paying for things when you guys were dating but that was his choice. Now that you are married, its suppose to be a JOINT effort that you guys make. Not he pays for this and you pay for that. If that works for you guys then thats ok, Im not knocking your system but this tit for tat thing needs to stop with him. He is going to be a father. How would he feel if your daughter was being treated like this by someone? Im sure he would not like it. Im sorry to go off but I dont like that he is making you feel this way. Its just not right. We love you loads hun and are always here for you. Im praying this all gets better for you. xoxo

Jen, I second what Amy said. He does not get to talk to you like that and him taking it to his family to discuss is downright despicable. He needs to be taught a lesson. He needs you Jen. He needs YOU. And because he needs you, you have the power, not him. He doesn't get to make demands. He doesn't get to talk down to you. His family doesn't get to talk down to you.
You are pregnant. You have lost a child and you have been sick. You aren't lazy- it sounds like they are. 

I won't tell you how to run your marriage but I do want to impart something: you cannot make a marriage work by yourself. I have tried. And this thing that he has where he complains to his family and they help nurture seeds of dissent in your marriage? I am afraid that it will blow up in your face and his. Because they are telling him that you aren't pulling your weight and he is buying it. But if he were to lose you he'd become aware of just how much he came to rely on you. And by that point you may not trust him enough for a second chance. He needs to step carefully. Because if he is calling you lazy, saying how much you stress him out...and you go back to working like a horse and lose another child...could you ever forgive him?


----------



## jen435

The reason he bought he tires and gas was because i drove 1 1/2hrs back from college all the time to see him. He may have filled up my car five times in 6yrs of dating.... Also the tires where a christmas gift he bought me cheap ones but it got me by. When he came to visit me the 4 times he did he took me food shopping so i could go home and cook for him and the left overs usually lasted me the week. It was nice but i never asked and i had enough to get me by. It wasnt necessary just made him feel good. So i thought. Never thought it would come back to bite me. Our money is shared i have my acct he has his but its linked so when he sees my bills been paid then he takes what i have left and puts it towards our bills. He handles the house bills and i just work. So it is combined its just i dont make enough to pay all house expenses when he has a no profit month. I missed 2 1/2 days of work and its really what caused the problem. I made enough in dec to only pay my bills and food bill. Thats it. I used my bonus on him for christmas.


----------



## jen435

Bethany you are right but he will never see it that way. I know once im working again he will realize we still.need his income. His business is a touchy subject.


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Bethany you are right but he will never see it that way. I know once im working again he will realize we still.need his income. His business is a touchy subject.

I understand. And I do want to say that I hope me and Amy talking smack like war goddesses doesn't make you uncomfortable. You can always talk to us and we will always be on your side. I hope that you can take what I said and know that you don't have to follow it or feel guilty about not following it. Only you are in that marriage and you know it better than me :hugs:
Don't let him mention things in the past because to me it doesnt sound like he did all that much to begin with. When he brings it up mention all that you do to support him. Or, if he doesn't communicate, simply stop speaking to him when he is being verbally abusive. Just ignore him. Let him have a taste of it.

You are a sweet girl.


----------



## mommylov

OMG yes Bethany! Jen, Bethany is so right. You cant afford to do thing that will cost you this lo. I cant believe it would take you working full time for him to see how much you do contribute. To be honest, even if you didnt bring any money in... does cooking and cleaning and all that you do not count? I hate that him and his family are doing this. I fear that even when you do go back to work, he wont fully appreciate you. He will just be like "This is the way it should be". Ugh... he is making me so angry for you hun... and his family too. You dont deserve this. I really hope that he appreciates you before its too late. People tend to pull thier head out of thier a$$ when its too late. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany you are right but he will never see it that way. I know once im working again he will realize we still.need his income. His business is a touchy subject.
> 
> I understand. And I do want to say that I hope me and Amy talking smack like war goddesses doesn't make you uncomfortable. You can always talk to us and we will always be on your side. I hope that you can take what I said and know that you don't have to follow it or feel guilty about not following it. Only you are in that marriage and you know it better than me :hugs:
> Don't let him mention things in the past because to me it doesnt sound like he did all that much to begin with. When he brings it up mention all that you do to support him. Or, if he doesn't communicate, simply stop speaking to him when he is being verbally abusive. Just ignore him. Let him have a taste of it.
> 
> You are a sweet girl.Click to expand...

For sure, Jen we have nothing but your best interest at heart. Im sure I can speak for all of us when I say you are a doll and it hurts us when you hurt. :cry:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen435 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany you are right but he will never see it that way. I know once im working again he will realize we still.need his income. His business is a touchy subject.
> 
> I understand. And I do want to say that I hope me and Amy talking smack like war goddesses doesn't make you uncomfortable. You can always talk to us and we will always be on your side. I hope that you can take what I said and know that you don't have to follow it or feel guilty about not following it. Only you are in that marriage and you know it better than me :hugs:
> Don't let him mention things in the past because to me it doesnt sound like he did all that much to begin with. When he brings it up mention all that you do to support him. Or, if he doesn't communicate, simply stop speaking to him when he is being verbally abusive. Just ignore him. Let him have a taste of it.
> 
> You are a sweet girl.Click to expand...
> 
> For sure, Jen we have nothing but your best interest at heart. Im sure I can speak for all of us when I say you are a doll and it hurts us when you hurt. :cry:Click to expand...

This is true. We don't want you to hurt. We won't tell you to walk away or anything like that but just explore all your options honey. I don't want all of this stress to break you :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

hi everyone! Jen, I just read over the messages. I am just speechless at what is going on with your husband and his family. I had a similar problem when my husband and I first got married, his family didn't like me, and always talked bad about me. I only met his mother, who came with him from Utah to come and meet me and his brother who came to the bay area for something else but met up with us. Neither of them liked me. And they went back to Utah spreading rumors about me, and told everyone they didn't approve of me so the whole family followed their lead and never approved of me. When we got married and after we had our daughter, Natalie (my 6 year old) they never accepted her. She was a very very cute baby and got attention everywhere we went, but when we sent them pics, they would never compliment her and basically they didn't like her. They have never met Natalie in person, I have never even met my husbands father or sister. When are daughter turned 2 things got so bad that they didn't even call for her b-day, they didn't send a card, gift.. nothing. And my father had just died and they refused to send me any condolences, card nothing. They told him they didn't give a damn that my father died ( and his mother met my father). To make a long story short he called them to tell him how he felt about all of this, and they told him the basically didn't care about our daughter and that I was mentally ******** and stupid and they told him he was disowned. My husband told them off and that was the last time he had contact with them. Its been 5 years with not contact with these people and life is so much better. My husband was very manipulated by them and it took a long time for him to break free, but if they would have stayed in the picture our marriage would probably be over by now. It took them basically disowning our own daughter and calling me names to push my husband overboard. He is much happier without them in his life. His whole family is toxic. 

Jen, you need to stay away from these people. It sounds like they are trying to turn your husband against you. I don't like where this is heading. Is there any way you can have a serious but argument free talk with your husband? He needs to chose whether he wants to be married to you or to his family, because his family is causing a lot of problems and he is letting them. YOU come first, and the BABY comes first. Your health is more important than anything, especially for your baby. He should get off his butt and work 2 jobs if he has too, because I am old fashioned too and I think he should support both of you, especially while you are pregnant with health issues.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls, ive not yet had chance to catch up but hope you are all okay?

WEll, im 7dpo today, got sore left side nipple, ive had to take my bra off it hurts that much, and its erect and wont go down.. Hoping its a good sign but i dont want to symptom spot, how are u all? xxx


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so sorry you went through all that :( . I hope that Jen doesnt end up having to deal with this much longer and that they can all work it out.

Tash, hi hun! That sounds very promising and looks like a good sign!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel!! ya the catheter is what did it for me.. other than that it wasnt bad. I was only there about 45 mins and the actual scan didnt take long at all but when he put the catheter in and blew up the balloon, I was like aaaaahhhh! I hope I more fertile! I got my OPK (Both cheapies and digital), Preseed, and loads of HPT so Im ready!!! Im PRAYING I can join the preggers club with a healthy bean... fx!

CD 7 for me... woo hoo!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hello ladies,
im new to the thread after ttc for over two years i finally got my :bfp: oct 25th,however when i went for a scan i was suppost to be around 10-11weeks and baby was only measuring around 6w 4ds with no heartbeat anymore:cry:

i had my d&c done last sunday,my doctor told me to wait 2weeks but also said id probably be safe once all the bleeding stop! well the bleeding stop wed at 10 days pass the surgery and so me and dh bd.
i just couldnt wait any longer i just needed to jump back on the ttc bus asap because losing this baby has just broken my heart:cry:
you know when i was prengnant with my son the only thing i had was a tiny bit of bleeding around 6weeks but that was all,so i wouldve never thought this was going to happen to me!
you never think it will happen to you and then it does sad thing is i actually had a dream two days before i found out about the loss and then hey what do you know i go for the scan and instead of me seeing my baby getting bigger and moving around i had the worse thing ever in life happen to me:cry:.

ive heard that after m.c and d&c that your more fertilied & im really hoping for my :bfp: again soon,i know some ladies who got pregnant right after their loss and they never even got their period!! im so hoping that this will happen to me because i just did not deserve this nightmare not at all:cry:
i know my lo is in good hands with god though but i just cant help but to wish that the lo was still growing in my stomach:cry:
every sunday is a reminder or when i got the surgery done and it is also when my weeks changed:cry: like this sunday it is so depressing to know i shouldve been turning 13weeks starting to get a nice little round bump but instead i dont get nething.

i got morning sickness really bad with this pregnancy that ended tooo soon:cry: and i swear if only i got my :bfp: again i would never ever complain i mean id do anything in this world to get pregnant again,im just very scared of not being able to get pregnant again or even this happen again and i just wont be able to face either one of those:cry:

you know what i dont get:cry:
i dont get that they have come along way with medical care and you'd really think that they'd of come up with a ways to stop m/c or do something,i mean its just crazy if u go to my hospital if ur not atleast 16weeks they will not take you to the labor & delivery floor they'll just take you to the fast track where they do a whole bunch of nothing:cry:
i just wish they came up with something that helps baby make it because nobody should ever have to go threw this:cry:.

my sister is 6months pregnant and it kills me that she is even pregnant at all because ::A:: she has a 16month old which you know is still a baby ::B:: her husband is a sex offender plus has a child abuse charge and he doesnt work she not working right now he doesnt take care none of his children not the ones before my sister nor does he take care of my sister son either he even busted her lip open when she was pregnant the first time giving her 15sitches its just a big sad story:cry:

i just really hope that god blesses me soon, not only me but all of us who are ttc after a LOSS<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys was playing catch up xxxxxx

amy i am soo soo glad for u, no surgery and go ahead to ttc with proper help, couldnt be better in comparison to yest xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
so glad u have go ahead xxx docs say funny things that worry us and then seem to change their minds again after :) xxxx im glad they did explain properly and ur back in the game xxx

jen i agree with the girls , ur dh is being an ass, xxxx
but u know that he is at the mo, hence the gving out which u are more than entitled to and welcome to do here anytime , xxxxx
it does sound very early for goin back to work chick, but do try ur best tt ake it easy as u can. if doc says yeah then u should be fine if u take it easy and dont belooking for more days just cos ur Dh wants to play comp games instead of work . xxx
maybe its time he grew up, he will be a dad soon after all :) xxx
i do have arguments with my Oh too, used to alot more before but in last 2 yrs i wont ever raise my voice anymore and i wont sulk as much as i used to, now i just say to him that he is upsetting me and its not necessary to do so :) 
my being calmer makes him calmer, is hard to do some days though. 
as for him invovling his family , that would drive me bananas, next time he says anythign he has been told by them , try telling him u want his opinion not theirs, adn if u wanted theirs u would have asked them. 
im the same as the girls, im not trying to annoy u or tell u
how to run ur life, im just saying what i find works for me, but everyone is diff, xxxxx
hugs honey, hope htey cope the feck on soon for u, xxxx
as if u havent enough on ur plate the last while , arrrgghhh
my rant on ur behalf over :) xxxxxxxxxxxx

angel sooo glad ur scan went well xxxxxxxxxxx hurray for great news xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash that sounds really good honey xxxxxxxx fx xxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany hi sweetie, hope ur xmas was fabulous honey :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx

alls good with me at the mo thank god 
our 5 ferrets did escape cos the storm blew the top of their box, i found 3, Dh is out looking for other 2 now.. its hard cos they r small enough and its rainy and dark, hope we find them all, the poor mites :) xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

welcome ilovehim, sorry its under such awfull circumstances that u found us xxxxx
ive tears in my eyes readin ur story hon, it brings back so much to me. xxxx
i was tryin for my first and i had spotting at 6.5 weeks, i went to doc and went for a scan and they didnt know if things ok or not, was told go away and come back in a week to see if bub grew. next week next to no growth but they still couldnt call . i was told i prob had mc but not sure so another week of torture awaited, til next scan they said i had mc . worst day ever, i had my d and c 2 days later at 10.5 weeks,. xxxxx
i waited 3 months to try but only cos i had liver issue to get checked out first xxx
when i started tryin i concieved and got bfp within 12 days, iw as sooo happy so it can happen fast and i do think u are more fertile xxxx
dont be too dissappointed if it doesnt happen right away though hon, cos it can take alittle bit for ur body to come back after ur loss, xxxxxxxxxx

hugs honey, take it easy on urself and take care of urself. 
crying u r eyes out is normal as is havin days u dont cry xxxxxxx
we r here for any qs u have and for support , xxxxxxxxxx
so sorry u r goin through this, give urself time to heal emotionally and be patient with urself, i still have days i cry for lile xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

where did everyone go? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

this week is the first week that had gone soo fast :)
i just realised il be 18 weeks sun :) usually im counting the days, hurray for xmas and having Oh home most of the week, :)
he has been really good to m lately, i got brekkie in bed one day last week, and dinners made for me a few times :) he has also been gettin excited about bub, i cant wait till my scan, hurry up time :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura, I'm so sorry to hear about fur babies. I hope dh can find them!

Ilovehim, welcome and so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. Sounds like you a in a pretty rough situation. You found the best group of girls for support here. I found out I lost my baby when I went in for my 10wk scan and the baby had no heart beat and was only measuring 8 weeks. I had a d&c 2 dats later. Dh and I then got the green light to try again two months later since my dr wanted to wait until my hcg levels got to zero and I had one normal cycle. We did but ended up mc again but this time is only about 4-5 weeks and it was natural. We just got the ok to try again today. Waiting is a personal choice if your dr okd it. It's something you never forget but with time, you are able to cope with and accept and move on. We all have gone through and are going through a variety of situations here so I'm sure you'll find the answers you are looking for. Hugs to you!


----------



## mommylov

I'm here Laura! I'm so glad you have been enjoying this now and that dh gave your breakfast in bed and dinners. What a sweetie! Do you have a bump now?


----------



## lilesMom

i spoke too soon amy , he is a gumpy git tonight, :) losing pip has made him cross , it snot my fault . if it wasnt for me he wouldnt have mia, millie and one of the boys(they dont have names cos he is looking for new homes for um :) ) , oh well
other than the odd hiccup i am enjoying myself now :) 
i do have a big bump babe, i have for a good bit, i got some mat clothes yest that r nicce. upt ill now i have been wearing stetchy clothes or just bigger sizes :)
i still have only put on 3 pounds so im happy :) my bump and boobs can grow so long as im not puttin on too much :)


----------



## lilesMom

i walked on my t/mil for an hour and half this morn, i got hynotherapy book yest and finished it while walking today :) its cool . im gonna try go down that route if i can :) 

im so glad u got good news today amy, i cant wait for ur bfp xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww sorry he is grump and yes it's not your fault. Yay for bump!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

i know he is only grumpy cos of pip, i hate when he is grumpy if im in a good mood, it brings me down :) xxxx
i think pip will wander back himself anyway, he has got out before and has come back. 
how u feeling now amy, u excited? xxxx u ok? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel my thanks is gone, so thanks xxxxxxxx
hurray for ur great scan, u must be so happy :)
hope Dh is being a good patient xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

aw funny and sweet angel xxx glad ye make a good if slightly hindered team at d mo :)
yeah i know how u feel hon, cautious optimism is the way forward :)
it took me ages to feel more secure and i still fret sometimes thinkin it may not happen, like when i lost some mucus earlier in the week but it just happens some people and isnt always bad, hard not to expect the worst when it already happened to us, xxxx
but good things do happen to good people too so fx for us all xxxxxxxxxxxxx

il be wearing my new clothes and should be semi presentable tomor for my nieces baby christening if i remember il get Oh to take a bump pic and put it up :) 
was it jen asked me for one and i forgot? soz xxxx


----------



## jen435

Thank you ladies! I love you all sooo much!!! <3 I appreciate all the love advice and support!! Lets see how the next two weeks play out and if things get better. 

Laura oh no I hope you find your fur babies!!! Poor little ones are lost so sad! I am very glad to hear how OH had been so sweet to you!! Breakfast in bed oh how I long for that!! I never had that before bacon w/ pancakes or french toast yum... Also dinner how lovely!! So glad you enjoyed his time off with him!<3

Amy I am super excited for you!! Sounds like you are soo ready!! Lets go OPKS!!! woohoo!! :)

Tash sounds good!! :) I cant wait til 14dpo so you can try to test if you'd like!! 

Bethany How are you? I hope all is well sweety!! <3

Horsey Hi!! Hope your doing okay!

ilovehim i am deeply sorry to learn of your loss. I truly believe you can be more fertile after a d&c so if you feel ready go right ahead. Wishing you a healthy sticky bean quickly. I wish there was a way for all pregnancys to be saved as well. Its very sad. We are here for you during your journey. As for your sister i am so sorry to hear her story and unfortunately its seems very common where parents unemployed and fathers not helping have healthy babies and hardly ever experience how special the pregnancy actually is. One thing you must remember is that your baby will be loved cared for and you will be able to provide for your child. You will have a healthy baby. All of us deserve to be mothers and we will <3 Its just a long hard road sometimes but for us our babys are appreciated more and we feel they are truly a miracle. So please try to be easy on yourself let yourself heal and speak from your heart on here. We will be here for you and help you! I hope this post finds you doing okay.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen how ru feeling now hon? r u more mobile? u think u will be ok to go to work?
hope ur feeling much better sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> laura Aww. Cannot wait to see the pic of your bump! I do recall you talking about your concerns about losing your mucus plug...glad the Dr said it was alright, but be sure to take it easy!
> 
> I'm going to go on to bed (I know, it's only 8p, but I'm so sleepy!) I hope you have a nice time at your niece's christening tomorrow Laura!
> 
> Night ladies! xoxo :dust:

ahhhh sleepiness, i love sleepiness :)
have a nice sleep hon, im off to bed too xxx
im a bit wired this eve im not remotely sleepy :) 
but its 1 pm here so i better if im to be able to function tomor xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

nt nt ladies chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Yes yes Laura bump pic please?? I cant wait for your next scan!!! :) Gender Reveal woohoo!!! Your LO better not be shy!

Angel aww thats so cute thinking that dh is being a help after his surgery! What a trooper! He sounds like he really cares for you and bub! :)

Amy I cant stop thinking about how you will be trying again!! Im sooo sooo excited!! 

:dust: Horsey, Bethany, Tash, Amy, ilovehim!!! <3 
Sticky Vibes to Jess, Laura, Angel<3 I think your LO's are doing just fine! :)


----------



## mommylov

Night angel!

Thanks Laura and Jen. I'm totally excited to poas and try this cycle! Just hoping i fall and its a healthy bub xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Night Laura!

Thanks Jen!! I hope I can join you girls along with the rest of us ttc!


----------



## jen435

Goodnight Angel! Enjoy your neices christening tomorrow!! Your baby is next :)

Laura I am getting around okay. Since I dont work til weds im going to be taking it easy as much as i can. I cant ask my husband for anything anymore. He just told me he is going to borrow 20,000 from his business for our mortgage payment til Nov 2013. Its a help but when I think about it now his business credit card will be in debit over -30,000! All well whatever his issue. I am not going to worry about it. Whatever makes him happy. As for work a 12 hr day at work idk honestly how ill feel by afternoon but what choice do I have. I work 7:30-7:30 with hour lunch break. Ill get home by 8pm. I just dont know how ill go 12:30-7:30pm without a drink, snack, or bathroom break. I think its my only concern. Four hours is usually my limit :/ So its my only concern.


----------



## jen435

Amy your baby will be as healthy as can be!! You wait and see :) Your in good hands!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning girls!!!!!!

Wellllll.... I dont want to jinx things, and if im wrong ill be more surprised than upset, but im positive im PG..I have this feeling.. It doesnt feel like the last few cycles, ill be very VERY surprised if im not pregnant.. I know people will say its *wishful thinking* or just being *optimistic* but the last few cycles in the back of my mind ive known i was out and expected AF, but this is different, i keep having dreams of seeing two pink lines in my cups of tea and stuff..

And then , ill give u a bit of background first.. The puppies sleep in our room in cage with the cage door open and a puppy training pad so if they need a wee they can get out of bed, use the pad and go back to bed, and the pad has been there for two days because their wees are only little so i use the same pad for two nights... Well i got up this morning and went to the bathroom to get a drink of water, came back to bed and i walked in the room and the smell of their pee made me sick, as in i was full on sick and heaving up everything i ate yesterday :( Chris looked at me and said i was overreacting and then istarted crying cos i was like, hello i was just sick :S I didnt want to turn round and say i thin im pregnant in case im not and then i feel daft.. But, the smell of their pee never bothers me, i mean it dont smell too nice but this morning i felt like i was drinking it and threw up all over the landing. 

I think i will be 14dpo on my sisters birthday, 4th Jan.. So if i am PG i know what shes getting ofr her birthday, a stick ive peed on in a box LOL that wil get me out of buying her presents ;)

Even if im not, the hoping is getting me through the TWW...

SORRY about the big long sprawl about me, ive still not caught up yet but going by the messages on here im guessing you dont have to have Surgery Ames??!?!?! BRILLIANT!! So CD7 so u can start trying again ASAP! SO glad things are okay!!

I cant remember seeing anyone elses updates, ive got a pre baby brain i think, but hey everyone love n miss u all, wil catch up when ive cleaned up and write another hefty long post hehe xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well.. I just tried catching up and i have the concentration level of a fish right now .. So ill try... LOL

Laura so glad DH is being good to you, thats what they are there for :)

Jen, havent read back very far but from what i gather DH is being a bit of a terror at the moment? Im not sure what hes done, but i hope you two sort things out, and re finances does he not realise that finances are going to be worse when a baby comes? And i saw that one of the girls wrote that he will melt when he sees her? Is he a bit unaccepting of the baby or something? sorry, its just if i read back ill probably forget :( PRE BABY BRAIN here lol! Hope u two work things out or he stops being a terror :)

Bethany how are you? Horsey JesS?Amy as i said in previous post im glad things are looking up for u chick :) Hope youre all okay!

Ive forgotten someone im sure....AH Angelllllllll, how are u doing chick?! xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh and ILOVEHIM, welcome to the forum chick, i can see u lurking down there

The girls here are great! You will get alot of comfort and advice from us on here, theyre fantastic girls, how you feeling todaY? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi tash! Thank you and he's found out no surgery needed!!!! We were told to try this month and the dr is going to check my levels through this cycle. He said that if I don't fall this cycle, them they are going to give me clomid next cycle so fx I fall with a healthy bean! I love your dreams and symptoms and think those are great signs!! Oh I hope you are preggers!!!! Heaps of :dust: to you hun!!!!!

Good morning to everyone!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames that is fantastic newssssssssss!!!! Now u can get back on that TTC train CHOO CHOOOO lol!!
Im so happy for you! I really hope you fall soon, i know its bitter sweet but the added fertility you get after a miscarriage is a good hting, i really hope you fall this cycle! will u be opking etc? Im still charting and my temps look similar to most cyclles before! 

I feel pregnant, in fact id put a bet on it, im just trying not to be too hopeful :)

did u have a nice christmas?! doing much for new year ? xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun!!! Yup starting to opk and the second I get a +, we are bding and I have to go to the lab to get bloodwork done. The dr have me progesterone to take home incase I need it. He will tell me the day that I get my lab work done. I did have wonderful Xmas with my parents here. How about you? Oh I hope you post a + hpt soon!!!!


----------



## ilovehim91810

first i want to thank all of you ladies for all your kind & caring words<3:hugs:
everything each one of you wrote has help put a :smile: on my face for the day & gives me hope that good things do happen to good people!.

it does really suck that i had to find you all this way but im glad that i have:hugs:
im also gonna send this link to this thread to two bnb friends of mine who have also gone through a loss.
we were all suppost to be having *July* babys:cry:
it really sucks to know ive got to bring in *YET* another -New Year NOT PREGNANT:cry:
however maybe i'll have another october baby or september or nov or maybe even a christmas baby!!!<3<3<3 i don't even care when my baby is born or if it is a girl or a boy i just want my rainbow baby:-/ by the man i love so dearly<3.

ive been trying to stay as busy as i can to try not think about it!!!
i only just wish now i didnt get rid of my opks or my concieve plus idk why but i just kept on having a bad feeling that all of this was just good to be true:-( and it really was.
i just still can't believe the dream i had was real:cry:
i mean the dream was not all real because of course it was alittle odd but the part about me having a scan and the baby not moving part was real!!

how long does it normally take for your levels to go down?!
i want to take a hpt to see what it comes up as but like ive said before if it still comes up positive i dont want to see it because i know theirs not no baby in there:cry: and if it comes up neg i dont want to see that either because ive had to see nothing but one line for two WHOLE YEARS and you know its actually been longer then two years because when we first got together we never used condoms at all and i was never on no birth control,what we did do was both get tested before we slept together though even though we had been friends for years but being friends with someone doesnt tell u if there clean or not anyway...
when we finally started dating it was the best ever ive always been in love with eddie my *DH* i mean i knew the first time we kissed we'd be together forever<3<3.

you know i just wish i would have met him before i got with my ex or he got with his:-/ because then maybe then we had alot of kids together by now!!!.
it just makes me so upset that she has 4kids by him and we've been together for 3yrs and got 0 and 1Angel:-(
atleast now we do know that i can get pregnant though that is about the only good thing that has come out of this....(ugh) so sad

well id love to type more as i have so much venting that needs to come out plus so many more questions but i got to get DS ready for his bowling league and then i got to go pick my stepchildren up god i love them i wish she'd just let them live with us its not like she ever has them anyway makes me sick to my stomach i will def see what everyone is up to later though!! have a great day good luck & god bless everyone<3:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Aww Ilovehim, I'm sorry sorry and vent away! I have a good feeling about 2013. Don't know but I just do. As for levels going down, everyone is different. Mine took about4 weeks to get to 0 and then I got my first period 2 weeks after that. I know when you poas and see the results it's hard but you will be ttc in no time. Try to keep your chin upandjust remember you're not alone. :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

ILOVEHIM..

Yeah sure send them here hehe ! Your friends will be more than welcome, honestly the girls are the best on here i dont know what i would have done if i hadnt met these girls on here!

I know how you feel about the expected due date and having july babies, my baby is due in february, well was meant to be due, lost him in August.. Its a very sad thing to go through hunny but we are all here for you

As for when the levels go down it really does vary, from what i can remember i think it took a while for Amys (mommyluv) levels to go down, mine went down fairly quickly and i got my period three weeks and three days after the DnC .. It varies for everyone but naything upto 10 weeks is normal to get first period i think..

AMES thats brilliant news, you get to OPKing and BDing and make sure you catch that egg!!! I really do think this is my month, be gutted if not :( Hopefuly by next Friday il be posting my BFP on here hehe :D xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yes laura we are awaiting your bump photo hehe

Angel glad ur okay, any sign of a bump for u yet?

Yeah i am trying to reason and rationalise my symptoms like maybe i banged my left boob and thats why its sore, and maybe i was sick this morning because ia te something bad yesterday...

But then i think well i know ive not banged my boob and chris had the same thing as me to eat yesterday so why isnt he being sick etc...

i have no tests, havent had any in the house for a while n i dont want to trek all the way down to the shops in the pissing down rain to get one and pee and it be too early, so, im going shopping on monday for my sister Lula's birthday ( her birthday is next friday) and i think i might pick a few tests up and test on monday, if its negative im gonna get hammered on monday night for new year


So sorry about dhs shoulder being sore :( at least if he sleeps upright in bed u can keep an eye on him slipping on his side hehe and prop him back up again lol!

i just feel pregnant, since 7 dpo (when i had my dip below coverline ... coincidence?) ive done nothing but cry over silly pathetic things, i even cried at a funny film :S How does that work, i feel grouchy, crampy and in a bad mood, my boob is sore and the sensitivity to smells... i was wrenching for ages this morning because of the smell of the puppy wee, and i dont know if this is counted but i used my lovely fairy liquid earlier and thought it smelt foul, and i sprayed my normal bodyspray after my bath and it smelt different :/ definitely testing on monday

xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I will be when i know if i can drink or not haha! xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

i think im gonna go ASDA tomorrow and grab a few tests, or a few hundred in case i get poas happy , plus if they are negatives at least ive got ome for monday / tuesday morning, will make sure to use FMU, really excited actually, i just feel it this month 

AND i had a bath earlier, and i know it sounds weird, but when i lay back my belly felt really uneasy, which is exactly how it was last time i was pg, so heres to hoping, if not then hopefully 2013 will bring me a bfp xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Angel so sorry about dh and sleeping on his side. I hope he feels better soon! This getting up in the middle of the night sure is good practice huh? Lol

Tash, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun! It would be great to end the year or start the new one with a bfp here!

Dh and I are going to blackhawk. They have a few casinos there and it's a pretty drive and area since its in the mountains. Not a bad drive either. Just an hour or so. We might stay the night but not sure yet. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## aaronswoman79

ilovehim91810 welcome to the thread. I am so so sorry for your loss. :( . I know you probably here this a lot but time does help you to heal. I know its still so fresh and your hormones are probably all over the place. We have all gone through it, so we know how hard it is. What is good is that you know you can get pregnant, and you will get your bfp again!! Like Amy said, 2013 is going to be a good year, I just feel it. I lost my baby on Aug 1 of this year, I was 19 weeks along. I had a freak accident with the umbilical cord and who knows what else was wrong. The baby was perfect though, my sweet little angel. I am so happy for you that you have a wonderful marriage with your dh and you both love each other so much. I was worried about not being able to get pregnant again because I am 33 ( I know this is still young, but was scared that maybe I was no longer fertile), but I did get pregnant. Actually today I start my 2nd trimester and ironically it happens to be the due date for my baby that I lost. :( . I already have 2 daughters, one is almost 13 and the other is about to turn 7, so the miscarriage was very hard on them too. :( . Just so you know we are all here for you if you have any questions of just want to vent. Take care hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natasha, about the dream you had with the 2 pink lines. 1 or 2 days before I got my last bfp this October I had a dream that I took a test and saw the 2 lines. This is what made me think I was pregnant. And it turned out I was. :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

So what are all of your New Years plans? Dh is taking the whole family to Carmel/Monterey for New years. I have been wanted to get away since my mc, so I am looking forward to getting away and being right near the ocean. I have horrible allergies right now, so hopefully it will help being near the ocean. I can't wait to go to the cute little boutiques, bakeries, and restaurants. :happydance:


----------



## TTCSecrets

i hope so, i really cant explain it but i FEEL it, i feel pregnant, more than i have done on any other cycle, EVER, even when i went for a drive earlier my stomach felt like a washer and it was pressure on it when i braked or went over bumps, exactly how i was during last pg,i keep crying my boob hurts, i cant stop peeing, i threw up this morning, i caved in and POAS but it was negative, expected i suppose at 8dpo, but i thought if i have enough in my system to have symptoms surely i should have enough to show up on hpt but obviously not :( might try anyway with fmu what do u guys think xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well im getting increasingly negative now, POAS this morning and BFN, not even an Evap line, i know its stil early but today was 9dpo, my last pg i tested BFP on 9dpo, i guess i keep using my last pg as the standard for a new pregnancy :/

I have another test that i will use tomorrow, guess i wanted a BFP on New Years Eve... Especially because of all those dreams i had last cycle about getting a BFP on New Years Eve, thought maybe it would be real, and then all of the drems ive had this week... Well, im tkaing one more test tomorrow, if its negative, im gonna have a glass of wine or two on new years eve, and then wait for AF on Friday i think...

How are you all?! xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Update: 

Had a bit of brown tinted CM in my underwear when i went to the toilet, so now im thinking im definitely out :( I am tempted to say it might be implantation but i had what looks like an implant dip at 6 dpo, im now 9dpo, so doubt i would have implanted twice if that makes sense, and plus if its left overs from implantation why would it take three days to come out :S 

So, overall feeling after being so positive is that IM OUT, AF is due on Friday/Saturday, ive stocked up on knicker stickers and period pain tablets, ice cream and films, AF IM READY xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Angel, how are u and bump doing?? Good i hope!

I just feel like crap, im so tired because of all this stress, this is the first cycle since dnc where i havent just wishfully thought i was pg, im pretty damn sure, but now im all like oh whatever lol, im gonna play it safe and only have two glasses of wine and soda on monday night, even if it turns out im not pregnant, il be glad cos i cant handle hangovers lol! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well the two psychics ive spoken to since the miscarriage, the first one said i would give birth august/september, and the last one i spoke to said i would either fall pregnant in early january or find out im pregnant in early january..

Ive worked out that if i GET pregnant in January i wont give birth til late october, whereas if i get pregnant this cycle ill be due 13 september ? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

im hoping so angel, i do feel pregnant this cycle, i feel tired, weepy, left boob is sore, very gassy, im trying not to be too hopeful but i am :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Just wanted to drop in and say hello. We ended up staying the night here so I'm still in bed. Just had breakfast in bed and am enjoying a nice caffeine free cinnamon tea looking out at the snowy mountains wih my hubby... Ahhhhh :) So nice to be relaxed finally. 


Hope you girls are sound well :) Love!!


----------



## lilesMom

ilovehim91810 said:


> first i want to thank all of you ladies for all your kind & caring words<3:hugs:
> everything each one of you wrote has help put a :smile: on my face for the day & gives me hope that good things do happen to good people!.
> 
> it does really suck that i had to find you all this way but im glad that i have:hugs:
> im also gonna send this link to this thread to two bnb friends of mine who have also gone through a loss.
> we were all suppost to be having *July* babys:cry:
> it really sucks to know ive got to bring in *YET* another -New Year NOT PREGNANT:cry:
> however maybe i'll have another october baby or september or nov or maybe even a christmas baby!!!<3<3<3 i don't even care when my baby is born or if it is a girl or a boy i just want my rainbow baby:-/ by the man i love so dearly<3.
> 
> ive been trying to stay as busy as i can to try not think about it!!!
> i only just wish now i didnt get rid of my opks or my concieve plus idk why but i just kept on having a bad feeling that all of this was just good to be true:-( and it really was.
> i just still can't believe the dream i had was real:cry:
> i mean the dream was not all real because of course it was alittle odd but the part about me having a scan and the baby not moving part was real!!
> 
> how long does it normally take for your levels to go down?!
> i want to take a hpt to see what it comes up as but like ive said before if it still comes up positive i dont want to see it because i know theirs not no baby in there:cry: and if it comes up neg i dont want to see that either because ive had to see nothing but one line for two WHOLE YEARS and you know its actually been longer then two years because when we first got together we never used condoms at all and i was never on no birth control,what we did do was both get tested before we slept together though even though we had been friends for years but being friends with someone doesnt tell u if there clean or not anyway...
> when we finally started dating it was the best ever ive always been in love with eddie my *DH* i mean i knew the first time we kissed we'd be together forever<3<3.
> 
> :

glad ur holding up ok hon, xxx
it is so tough but it does get better xxx
fx for u, hope u catch fast this time, u r more fertile after loss definetly xxx
fx we all get our longed for 2013 bubs :) xxxxxxxxxxx
it is great to have the support from here every day but expeacially our freak out and sad days xxxx
in my first preg ( bub i lost) i dreamt twice that i woke up covered in blood down my legs and i had lost baby. i had lost my bub i just didnt know it. 
this time thank god no dream and so far so good xxxx
maybe we knew on some level already xxx hugs xxx
i was dreading having the dream and something happening for a good bit, but im feeling better about it now, 
it took me nearly 3 weeks to get -ve test and 5.5 weeks for af. 
thats just me though everyone differs xxx 
hope things work out soon for u xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i were catchin up xx :)

tash its too early honey, i felt preg this time and tested nearly everyday from 8dpo and didnt get pos till 12 dpo and was very very faint at that. dont drink too much new yrs cos u could very well still be preggers hon xxxxxxxx
i had symptoms early but still bfns so dont lose heart xxxxxxxxx

angel gla dalls goin well for u hurray for sticky bub. 
sorry dh is stil in pain , hope he is right as rain soonx xxx

jen hi hon, hope work is good for u on wed, rest up now before hand xxxxxx
do u have some tests for bub coming up soon, did u say around 18 weeks or 19 weeks, ? hope alls still goin great, im sure it will xxx
gla du r able to move a bout a bit now xxxxxxx

bethany how u doin sweetie, we miss u hon xxxxxxxxxx
u too horsey xx

jess hugs for ur edd, hurray for ur second tri, that seemed to fly!!!!
prob crawled for u though xxxxxxxxxx

amy hurray for upcoming baby making and docs great help xxxxxxxx
come on amy lovely LO xxxxxx

who have i missed, silly brain. 
i think thats it but big apologies if not xxxxxx

i had al ovely day yest, i woke up today and bub had moved up, 
hurray my bladder no longer is constantly under pressure 
feels much better :) no more pain :)
i started practising for my hypno birthing, i was doin the relaxy hypno exercises this morn, my ankles were sore when i woke up, i pracitised the numbing exercise and the pain disappeared and hasnt come back , i think this will work for me, yey :) 
they werent veyr sore just a little but it worked :) if i can do that after 2 days of practise then i think it can work for bub birthing :)


----------



## jen435

Amy sounds so lovely!! I am glad ur relaxed u deserve it!<3

Tash fxd for ur bfp sweety. Try to relax and enjoy ur new year<3

Angel horsey laura jess bethany hi ladies<3 i hope ur all well!

My dh plays video and works thats all. So nye isnt gonna be anything special or even relaxing. Ill probably take my decorations down. My husband said he might have to get a job the other day. I didnt say a word just listened. He thinks if he does he will show he is a failure. So he doesnt want to... He will keep borrowing and making himself in debit. I havent had a heaadache in two weeks now i cant get rid of it. Ill definately be working alot if i can. I liked our system. My money paid for all my bills our food credit card and other odds and ends along with entertainment. His paid house mortgage n car ins. Two large important bills. Ill have to work an extra nine days a month and being pregnant no one wants me since i cant take xrays. :/ i feel sad and lost. Im the bread winner i know but im limited til july. Idk what to think or do.i was excited about cutting back on entertainment and using it for a crib ottman chair travel system and dresser. But now i cant think of this. I still need that surgery for my cervix too. Hoping to hear about loan soon. I think ill be applying for state help but cant til april when our taxes are done. If i can just get help with labor & delivery and some how surgery that i just had and one i need id be thankful but april will be too late. Counting on that loan. No wonder i have a headache that is throbbing...


----------



## lilesMom

if dh can get loan for mortage from company , can he not get it for surgery hon? hope u find out soon sweetie, x xxxx 
ur headache is prob cos ur stressed hon xxxx
but my sis used to get constant headaches too with her first bub and couldnt shake um, she got put on iron and felt better xxx hugs hon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps would u try meditating to rid urself of headache , if they r stress head aches it will work xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh gosh Jen i hope to god they give you that loan, you dont need all this additional stress whilst you are carrying LO!!
Ive been in financial struggles myself for a while so i know how bad it is never mind when expecting!! I really hope to god you get some help with money soon...
I know this doesnt help alot, but i swear on my life right now, if i EVER win the lottery and its a life changing amount, each one of you would be sorted :)hehe, but seriously i know that doesnt help but i hope you get there i really do xxxx

Thanks for the hope on a BFP.. Im pretty damn sure im pregnant, i just feel it, i really do.. I feel a bit better because i found a bbt chart that is literally almost identical to mine apart from the odd temperature here and there and hers ended in a BFP so im taking it as a good sign, ive saved it on my phone to compare to my next few temps, im going to test tomorrow with FMU but expecting a BFN, but it keeps me going xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura yay for baby moving up! Im so anxious for ur appt. Jan 24 wooohooo!!!

My appt isnt til jan 7. Im not looking forward to weds. In all honesty i want it over with. Travs whole family has the week off so makes it hard bc i know weds will be a game day while i work my butt off. So no makes me angry.though i want the $ its only thing keeps me driven.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for u tash , dont count urself out yet sweetie, ur feeling means more than an early bfn. it is still really early xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura yay for baby moving up! Im so anxious for ur appt. Jan 24 wooohooo!!!
> 
> My appt isnt til jan 7. Im not looking forward to weds. In all honesty i want it over with. Travs whole family has the week off so makes it hard bc i know weds will be a game day while i work my butt off. So no makes me angry.though i want the $ its only thing keeps me driven.

come on jan 7th . why does time slow when we want it faster and speed up when we want it slow xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx
it is a very long day but take it as easy as u poss can and if u feel faint or anything, feck the job , tell um u gotta rest xxxx
i know easier said than done when u need the dosh. 
xxxxxxxx
i cant believe its been 5.5 weeks since my last app, its gone fast hope next few weeks are just as fast but i think xmas and christening speeded up these few weeks :) but i also wanna enjoy being preg so not too fast :) just not slow. im hard to please ha ha xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Tash yes ur not out til af but bfp is in ur cards must be!<3 really need some good news<3 itll be ur bfp just has too!

No its not a loan for mortgage his business pays our mortgage (its worked outta his income) but since his business is in debit there is nothing for him to pay mortgage or himself with. So his business credit card cant be paid he wants to not pay anything on card and just keep borrowing for mortgage. Its confusing but it just means we will be in serious trouble if he does that. He needs to swallow his pride man up and get a job.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Jen really hope it all works out for you :) I really do, u need to relax and not have all this stress on your head :( Its so unfair!!!

I am alot happier right now now ive found that chart must be my turn for BFP Lord knows im more than ready :) And i just have a good feeling :) im gonna just see hwere it takes me, i have stocked up on essentials in case AF shows, loads of comforting chocolate ice cream and films so to be honest im prepared for it either way :)

xxx


----------



## jen435

Tash your great!! So glad ur prepared eithrr way but i so hope to be jumping for joy screaming and dancing with my doggy in excitement. Your testing early and i have good feeling!!

:dust:

Laura how do i meditate?? I will try anything to rid this headache.


----------



## lilesMom

jen he does need to get a job, try gentle nudges in that direction :) xxx

lots of ways to meditate, one of the easiest ways is put on some nice soothing music, nothing too loud or dancey . dim light , maybe a lamp. make sure u r comfy postion. 
i used to lie flat on my back but not good now cos o bump, so i either put a cushion under my right butt :) or lie on my side with cushion under bumpy. what ever is comfiest for u . 
then just imagine ursefl to be really relaxed and content. 
if random thoughts are in ur head, just realise they r there but tell urself u can think about them all whne u r done if u still need to.  
focus on each body part and tell it to realx and sink into floor/bed/ chair :) one by one. 
eg. tell ur eyes to relax, ur nose, ur jawline (nb , if ur jaw is relaxed ut reproductive system is too) , ur mouth , neck shoulders , arms etc.
work u rway down ur body but dont forget ur legs and arms. :)
go as detaled a su can, i tell my organs to relax and all :)
sounds silly but it really works xxx
ur breathing slows and u rmind switches down a gear, :)

anoter one is imagining healing soothing light into each body part one by one, 
it take sur focus off the crappy things in life and moves u inwards xxxxxxxx

dont worry if u dont manage much time or u find ur mind 'busy' , keep it up every day and u wil get hte hang of it and get more relaxed each time xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash it sounds really promising for u honey xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if ur stil in the zone jen and want more after tellin all ur body to relax a nice med. is
to imagine urself goin down some steps and as u r goin down u r gettin more and more relaxed, think each step relaxes u more and more . 
at the bottom of the steps is ur sanctuary, try imagining it and whats in it :)
its different for everyone and can be different every time u med :) 
its a nice one though. 
then when u r coming out of it, imagine ur self coming back up the steps and coming abck to reality again :)
move slowly at first ,wiggle ur toes and fingers, move ur legs gently etc. 
drink water after :) xxxxxx
hope u like it and work son head ache xxx
have u had iron checked, after surgery and preg it may be low xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Laur's and Jen :)

Apart from the financial situation n stuff i hope you both are doing well and your bumps!! :D

Ohhhh i cant wait to have u girls dancing with the dogs for me , i guarantee ill have a dance with my puppies too.. And thats another thing, i dont know if its me looking for symptoms butt, my puppies normally lie next to me on the sofa, since wednesday they have both been hell bent on lying on my stomach but it feels weird so i push them off back next to me, hope its a good thing..

But yeah im hoping its a BFP but im prepared either way :D Im testing early, gonna test tomorrow and then if not positive, ill just wait for AF and crack out the choccies and ice cream :)

xxx


----------



## lilesMom

il be loggin in tomor for my update tash and hoping bfp 

im gonna log off, ive neglected Oh long enough ha ha . nt ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Enjoy your time with DH Laura :) Bless you both :)

Well im hopeful about a BFP tomorrow , if not, theres always Tuesday, if not then like i say im watchful for AF so i can crack out the hot water bottles and period pain tablets and eat my weight in choccies and ice cream hehe!!

Speak to u all soon xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Goodnight laura! Thank you for tips!! Def going to try em they sound relaxing :)


----------



## Storked

I keep falling hopelessly behind on the thread :( I hope you are all doing well girls.
I have decided that after this cycle I will wait until the summer before trying again. DH doesn't support my decision but I don't want to end up being due or in third try when it is time for us to move to Thailand. Feel very at peace, like a weight has been lifted.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Bethany so glad you feel like a weight has been lifted, well ive said that if i get AF this week Friday Saturday, im having a break from it all, i said i was going to do this last month but that didnt happen lol , but i have said that for my own sake and sanity i am removing myself from everything TTC, no FF charting nothing, i will literally just have a month off without thinking about opks or temping or anything... I do feel alot better thinking i am going to have a break lol

I tested this morning girls BFN.. Stark white not even a squinter or an evap line or an indent, and i took the test to pieces to check it rigorously lol!!

I had another huge dip today, which doesnt make sense to me because normally my temps stay quite high after my estrogen surge dip at about 7/8dpo, and then fall at 12 dpo, but this has shot straight down almost to coverline again, so if it stays down i know im out n probably wont temp after tomorrow if it stays down

BFN.. GRR, so i guess i will be having a drink today!!

OH i am so annoyed, i wanted to clean my shithole of a house up today ready for the party tonight cos its stinky and messy... Roomie left a glass on the side to be washed that had a bit missing and i didnt realise, so i put my hand and scourer in and washed it, and literally almost sliced my little finger off, now it hurts to mvoe and i cant clean one handed its really difficult so no cleaning for me, and i want to clean!! gosh... this is typical, grrr

i think i may go buy more hpts, got paid today so ill buy a load before my bills start coming out lol!
hope u all okay xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, the break will restore your peace of mind for sure :hugs:
Now that being said...another dip eh? I have a friend that that happened to and she thought that she was out but ended up that she was preggo! What CD? :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey bethany glad ur okay xx
im on cd23, af due on friday/saturday.. i have seen alot of charts where there were two dips and they got bfps, but they usually got bfp on the day of the second dip but mine this morning was stark white :/ xxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany :hugs: we miss you!! <3 You have a good point about taking a rest. Maybe if its not this cycle (fxd it is though) u will fall pregnant when u think uve stopped trying. Happened to a few ppl ive talked to. Thialand is definately something to look forward to and im so glad u have that coming up!itll be like a permanent honeymoon vacation :) i hear its beautiful there!!


----------



## jen435

It posted only half my thread :( idk where rest disappeared bad phone!!

Anyways bethany i hope that ur okay and i also pray u fall pregnant this cycle. Either way we are here for u!<3 tons of :dust: for way!! 

Tash im so sorry but ur still early. I didnt get bfp til 14dpo and that was with first response early detection... So please stay relaxed incase ur bean is tryin to stick. Positive thoughts ur way sweety! :dust:

Laura used ur techique last night rid my headache fell asleep.fast too and relaxed. Woke up great til dh talked to me. Now im tense body is in severe pain from waist back stomach shoulders neck arms head and its pounding so tried technique after he left for 45mins no success :/ i guess im just that stressed without thinking it. Idk also nauseatous...i think its a stay in bed day for me. Anyways how are u?? Has bubs been moving around lately? Jan 24 im sooo anxiously awaiting!!<3 wheres ur bump pic?? Did i miss it?? 

Angel and Jess how are you?? How is Los??
Horsey we miss you! Hope ur okay!<3
Amy hi<3 hope ur still enjoying ur time with dh away!

Happy New Years Eve ladies!!!

:dust: & sticky vibes being sent!!!


----------



## Storked

Jen, take it easy! Staying bed is fun :) sorry you are feeling nauseous
As for me getting pregnant when not trying, I actually intend to use condoms lol. If I was due when we were supposed to move then I would have to stay behind and have baby and get paperwork and I just want us to move together and be happy lol. So I have months and months.


----------



## ilovehim91810

wow let me just say how wonderful i think all you really are!!!! you all just know the right thing to say and when to say it,i guess because we have this very sad thing in commen but atleast we do have the support of each other because i just don't think other people who haven't been threw what we have just do not understand how we really do feel.
i tell you one thing though i can't image some of you that lost your babys in the 2nd tri or still borns god my heart goes out for you it really does and i do have to say that im so thankful that i did not have to go threw finding out what i was having or feeling the baby move or even seeing my baby dead in my arms:cry: geeze you all im so so so sooooooo very sorry.
you know i really do look up to all of you and even before i found out that i m/c for the first time,i have always looked up to you woman because losing a baby is the most hurtful thing in the whole wide world the baby is a real human with a real heartbeat:cry:
and to think of what life would've been like if that baby would have made it is just heartbreaken:-/ i know its something that i will never forget about but i also know that in time things do get better you know right now its just still brand new to me:-(

i really been thinking about going to get a hpt test to take it because i know once i get that first neg then the next time i take one and i see two dark lines then i know its real but i wont know that until i take a test again.
which i havent want to take one for the simple fact that it took me so long to get my first :bfp: and unless my lines were to show up super dark then id just be too depressed to see 2 faint lines still and know that your not pregnant anymore:-/ just freaking sucks big time!!!

im really hoping that i don't get AF at all and em just hoping for another :bfp: omg that would just kick ass?!

well sorry to cut this short ladies but i gotta go to the store i will get back to all of you later
thanks so much again everyone:hugs:
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!! 2013 ladies let still try to have our 2013 babys<3<3<3 i would love to have another october baby you know a fall or winter baby period


----------



## Storked

Ilovehim, a welcome from me and so sorry for your loss :( I will pray that you get a BFP straight away too!


----------



## jen435

Bethany :hugs: i completely understand ur wait now! You must move with dh :) so u wait a few monthes then have a go again. Ull probably nail it right away. I think about how laura waited then tried and bam it happened. I hope ur just as optimistic and lucky! But im still fxd for u this cycle!! I want to see scans of ur Lo sooner then later. But i understand.<3 love ya! You are super strong!

Ilovehim fix for that bfn so u know ur ttc again as we speak! :) 

May 2013 bring many BFPs and Los to all!! Im so excited for all of us and anxious for good news from all. Whether it be from any point of our lifes!! (dhs jobs support los goals achieved etc) hoping for positive outcomes and an amazing year for all! <3 you all


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx
tash dont lose heart still keeping my fx for u xxxxxxx

bethany welcome back , we missed u loads xxxxx
i understand u not wanting to be due in time for move, but would u skip few months and then try again so u would be in second tri for move, 2nd tri is much nicer to me :) xxxxx

jen glad the relaxing worked for u sweetie, pity Dh stressed u again. 
if ur too stressed then it is hard to meditate xxx but its when u need it most. 
try a bath before u try meditiate to wind back down, xxxx
another good one is to imagine a skip outside ur window and imagine urself throwing anything u dont need into that skip, tell urself that it will be there to take out again after if u need to or u can just throw the stuff in and leave it there. sounds sillly but it really really works ;) then go onto ur relaxy mediation :) xxxx 
jen stay in bed all u like when u can, i didnt get up till 2 pm today cos i just felt relly tired, when i did get up i did a home facial and went back to bed to listen to hypno cds :) nice day :)
jen u didnt miss the pic, i got lazy and havent posted it yet, my phone is stupid and awkward, il do it tomor promise :) 
bub movement has changed totally, it used to be gentle and often , now its a bit stonger and less often. im presuming its cos bub is bigger and has less room :)
they say not to worry that u dont get reg movement till week 24-28 :) 
bub has moved up to my bely button too in last few days so it changes how it feels again xxx

ilovehim so hoping u get ur wish of no af and bfp xxxxxxx hugs 
it is so hard to lose a bub, it is heart breaking for us all but it really and truly does get easier. xxxx we wil always miss our Lo's but the pain gets less and less and u do move on with u r life. xxxx
i know in the early days it can be hard to imagine that happening at all but it does, xxx
allow urself the time to grieve and dont be hard on urself in any way and then u will heal xxxx hugs sweetie xxxxxxxx

to all my ladies, thanks for being my buddys and helping me through a tough year. 
love ye loads and dont know how i would have coped without ye , 
thanks for all help and support and laughs and heres hoping 2013 is our best yet xxxxx
love lolly xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/party/smileys-party-370729.gif
> 
> Happy New Year's! (It's 2013 on the other side of the world!) May 2013 bring only the best of news for each and every one of us! :hugs:

2 hours left of 2012 for me :) 
happy new yr sweetie xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! Happy New Years Eve/New Year! 

Bethany, I totally understand wanting to take a break. I too have thought about it a few times but my age just stares me straight in the face and Im reminded that I have a short amount of time to have 2 kids before 35 so Ill keep going. With you moving and all I can understand plus I would want to move WITH my hubby too! Im still praying for you to fall pregnant when its right for you. I know its going to happen at the perfect time for you doll. :hugs:

Hi and hugs to anyone I missed!


----------



## lilesMom

happy new yrs amy xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Wow! I totally had a HUGE part of my post chopped out and only Bethany's shout out stayed!

Angel, Jess, Jen, Laura, Tash, and Horsey... I didnt forget about you ladies!!!


Hope EVERYONE here has a wonderful and safe NYE! I love you girls and am so fortunate to have found you. Heres to saying goodbye to 2012 and hello to 2013 aka the year of LO's! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

u on ur phone amy ,think all phones go bonkers on nye :) 
have a good un chick, im gonna log off cos only an hour to go till midnight and i think i hear OHs car in the drive :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

K have fun Laura!


----------



## Storked

Jen, thanks for the encouragement honey :)

Angel, yay for New Year spirit!

Laura, second tri would be ok with me hehe.*

Amy, I totally get why you want to have those babies before 35 :hugs:
And yes, I want to move with my DH and I want him to see our baby from day one lol

HAVE A HAPPY NEW YEAR! May all the resolutions happen :)


----------



## jen435

I love each and every one of u ladies and im so thankful for this thread and u lovely ladies becoming my second family!! Its incredible to have ladies like u to talk with and relate to. Makes me accept all of what life throws at us and how very lucky we are even with our unfortunate losses. Heres to an AMAZING 2013 together and for new bfps bumps pregnancy stories life stories new marriages and another year of anniversaries also and to talk and share stories and pics of our los and children for ones that have them. Oh and cant forget the wonderful oh and fur babies in our lifes stories. I wishing everyone a Happy New Year and im so so excited and happy to start the new year! In two hrs i will gladly be welcoming 2013!! Heres to a much better year!


----------



## Storked

May this new year make up for the hardships of the last one. Love you ladies and am so glad that we have each other <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Girls! Hope you all had a lovely New Year!! Mine was great! We had about 8 of our close friends round n had some good music on and had a good laugh :)

Hope youre all okay!! Catching up now xx


----------



## ilovehim91810

Happy *New* Year ladies,
so im really thinking that after last night things might just starting going better for me Fx for that one!!!.
Me & Dh had this really good talk and i think it really did alot of good<3
it was just a really good night just me him & that was it,however he was on call last night so thats the only thing that suck big time.
im gonna go pick up a pregnancy test i think on friday...ugh im just freaking out about it,i just know alls i want to see on a pregnancy test is two super dark lines you know what i mean:-/ i had to go two years with just seeing that stupid one line ugh and i just dont want to have to go two more freaking years seeing it AGAIN!
sorri had to vent alittle almost got carry away!!!
I can not wait until this weekend when we can go pay for this stupid computer to get fixed, its crazy everything else we go spend money on...especially DH but dh always runs passed good deals but you know you just never want to buy a computer off of the street lol well that is around where we live anyway!.
anyways i havent done NOOOOOOOO school work because this thing hasnt been fixed in almost two months but christmas just sent us to the poor house!
you know i always believe like no one really will ever be ready for a kid its just not something you can ever really do like yeah you can better things but you know like us its like we barely even make it by sometimes we are late on our bills we have to buy the cheaper things sometimes and here we are wanting another baby but you know what id give up everything i have nice to give my children the world<3
cause we all know how much nice things we would have witout children lol but who wants nice things if they dont have anyone to share it with?! not me?!?!?
i mean i love he time i have with the kids and even with their friends even know they are drive me nuts sometimes god when their at that age where they all want to ask youa million and one questions lol ..anyone know what i mean on that one?!
Enough about my new years and all that stuff but how was everyone else?!
im really sad that later i have to go outside and start taken the lights down and taken everything off the of tree & be throwing out the tree later on today:-/
it sucks because christmas is just so pretty!!
i always wish their was really like a christmas town santas work shop at the north pole that really was real lol the fansty world is the best!!!.
i think i might order some pregnancy test off of amazon you know just some of the cheapys idk if im gonna try all the other stuff again because with the opks its like once i got a positive i would get them even the day i would get my period it would be positive then righ after my period it'd be neg so i just never really knew when i *O* , i also was using the soft cups preseed and concieve plus but what is crazy is the month i just kept busy plus i did take prenatals everyday and i still have been is when i got my positive so idk if i should get the other stuff again or what?!?!?
i do know that im going to try to lose some weight because i heard that can help ALOT!!
i think i actually might of drop a couple of pounds already i know i havent really been eating much and i try to go out and just none stop keep busy and since we only have one car when he working my two feet get me everywhere i need to go or the bus lightrail subway ll that different stuff but you still got to walk with them but do wake up to take him to work sometimes.
like said before though the walking has been dong good thoug me & the kids did alot of walking sunday well they took their bikes & skate borads you know just something they could ride around on!!
i got my son this really cool bike it looks like a big wheel but it can do these 360 degree tuns and you can also make little sparks it is jus sooooooo coool and i even put it together all by myself
well im gonna go mae some lunch for everyone plus dh is on his way home he got called into work at 5am and is now just getting off i mean i just wish their was one day he had off that he didnt have to go into work he could actually stay here with me all day?!?!?
i wish i could find me alittle job but no one ever calls me back ugh idk whats is wrong?!?!
it would be great to get out the house a few days out of the week around different people and making some extra money to help pay some bills even lose some weight just until im done with school.
well have great day and you know i know im new to this group but i found this website a few months back and have really met some great people on here and all of you have just been the best:hugs:
i know you all are here for me 100% all the way and i want you all to know that i can be there for all of you 100% ive read threw and really think its great how all of you have been there for each other<3
i really wish i would have knew about this website from day one we starting to TTC because maybe of then it would have been just that much easier,i do think its crazy i find this website and get pregnant just a few months of being on it following some tips having support who know?! maybe if i wouldve came here soon then i might already of had a baby by now:-/
thank again ladies for everything:hugs:
i also believe that 2013 is our year were we get our bumps and have a H&H 9months and get to share pictures of all our lo


----------



## jen435

Hi Ladies!!

Bethany how was ur new years?<3
Ilovehim i must agree with you 2013 turns a new leaf for us and all will have bfps and bumps!! Also financially no ones ever really ready. Its like a pet we add because we fall in love. We make it work :) though a baby is more expensive but totally wortg every cent. Plus the best gift comes free and its to love nurture teach and pray they become the adults u hoped theyd become!<3 Your plan seems good! I used softcups a whole tube of preseed and first response digital opks the months i fell pregnant (softcups bethany introduced me to this summer <3 em). So id say go for it and goodluck!! :) i hope ur hcg is back to 0 for u. I know my first af took about 7weeks to come felt like forever! I even ttc that cycle but i dont know how long my hcg took to fall to 0. I was half was through with liam when i gave birth to him. He would be born stillborn and had serious heart and organ conditions. What do u go to college for? Sounds like ur dh works very hard. So glad u had time to spend together!

Tash hi! So glad u had a great new year with nice company!! :)

Jess horsey amy laura hi!!<3 how was ur night?

As for me i got a text at 7pm last night from my coworker saying 10 ppl cancelled for wednesday saying they all had the flu and it just so happens to be all my afternoon pts! There is no way that happened!! I know its a lie. So im not 8-12 and im sure they gave my afternoon hours 1230-7 to that temp hygienist :( im starting to think they are going to slowly fade me out. By making me quit or leave. I just have that feeling... I really needed that pay


----------



## lilesMom

jen maybe its a blessing in disguise hon, a 12 hr day would prob be too much for u at the mo. xxx could u ask for another half day instead some other day? xxxxxx hugs xx

ilovehim, heres to lots more 2013 bfps xxxxx

hi girlies how ye all? hope yr had a great new yrs xxxxxxxx

im going to spa tmro for facial, back massage and body polish with 2 of my sisters :)
whoop whoop. <3 :)


----------



## jen435

Laura how lovely<3 enjoy!! :)

As for wotk weds is my only day. Perhaps four hours is enough on my body but i want to keep my car and house. A 12hr shift is alot of money pays for food shopping and my car payment for the week after taxes. 4hrs barely pays the food bill.


----------



## lilesMom

its my xmas pressie from Oh :) really nice :)

that sucks jen, hugs hon , xxxxxx
any news on Dh looking for job? xxx
any luck on meditating?


----------



## lilesMom

might be silly qs jen , i dont knwo how ur system works over there but could u offer urself as part time temp else where?


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off cos we have a drive to get to spa tomor so im up early not used to gettin up eary anymore :) nt guys , xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ilovehim91810

jen435 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> Bethany how was ur new years?<3
> Ilovehim i must agree with you 2013 turns a new leaf for us and all will have bfps and bumps!! Also financially no ones ever really ready. Its like a pet we add because we fall in love. We make it work :) though a baby is more expensive but totally wortg every cent. Plus the best gift comes free and its to love nurture teach and pray they become the adults u hoped theyd become!<3 Your plan seems good! I used softcups a whole tube of preseed and first response digital opks the months i fell pregnant (softcups bethany introduced me to this summer <3 em). So id say go for it and goodluck!! :) i hope ur hcg is back to 0 for u. I know my first af took about 7weeks to come felt like forever! I even ttc that cycle but i dont know how long my hcg took to fall to 0. I was half was through with liam when i gave birth to him. He would be born stillborn and had serious heart and organ conditions. What do u go to college for? Sounds like ur dh works very hard. So glad u had time to spend together!
> 
> Tash hi! So glad u had a great new year with nice company!! :)
> 
> Jess horsey amy laura hi!!<3 how was ur night?
> 
> As for me i got a text at 7pm last night from my coworker saying 10 ppl cancelled for wednesday saying they all had the flu and it just so happens to be all my afternoon pts! There is no way that happened!! I know its a lie. So im not 8-12 and im sure they gave my afternoon hours 1230-7 to that temp hygienist :( im starting to think they are going to slowly fade me out. By making me quit or leave. I just have that feeling... I really needed that pay

i can say that i agree with u 110% the best things in life are free and our children are indeed worth every single cent<3 because the joy and love they bring into our lifes are the best gift in the whole wide world<3<3<3.
i do have to say i like the soft cups myself even tho the month i fell prego i didnt use nothing just the prenatals but i do believe if i was using them i still would've got pregnant when i did because i do believe they hold all the baby juices up there haha:wacko:
i think what im gonna do this month tho is just wait and see if AF comes or not,probably wont even take a test because ive made my mind up what i'll do is if towards the end of jan if it don't come by then or i start puking my guts up again then i'll take one and if i see them two dark lines then i will know that a new life has began to grow inside me<3
im just trying not to get my hopes up because i cant handle anymore heartbreaking disappointments but i already know life has lots more to face me with,it just NEVER FAILS!.
who knows tho i guess only time will tell with the new year ahead of me:wacko:
your story about your baby is so sad:cry: im so sorry you had to go threw something like that:nope:
i really wish none of us at all had to go threw none of it at all, this one guy of my friend he was telling me how his ex lost their baby a few years back he said that she was around 6months i felt really bad for him until he was trying to tell me that i wouldnt understand what he went threw?!?!?
im like excuse me?! i know i wasnt as far as she was but what about the 2long yrs it took for me to get pregnant how about all the morning sickness and gas and boating i had and what about all the other bs i had to go threw?! i mean he has NO CLUE really how i feel he might of loss a child but he never had a baby growing inside of HIM we have a different bond then men do with our kids we carry them inside us and when something goes wrong we can only blame ourself because we think as woman this is what we are suspost to be able to do is have babys and it be as easy as 1 2 3 but of course its just never like that......
im glad dh wasnt there when he was saying that to me because he might of hurt his stupid dumb butt ugh now i realized why i keep to myself:wacko:

right now im in college to become a medical assistant it's only a 9month course well really 7months of class room and 2months of inturnship i think i spell that wrong im just so tired and of course i got no rest at all again this week my body aches so bad i think im gonna go lay in the tub and head to bed dh knocked out already he got to be up at 4am because they got to work out of state tomorrow im guessing he will be home late:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy New Years ladies!! I just got back from my trip, we almost didn't make it. We were suppose the leave early on Dec. 31, New Years eve. I had to go to emergency at 6 am, because I was scared I was having another m/c. I was getting bad back and what felt like Uterine cramps. So they ran a bunch of test which all came back normal. But of course the most telling test was the ultrasound. They first tried an abdominal ultrasound, and me and hubby got really freaked out, because the tech stayed quiet for a long time trying to look for the baby. I was ready to scream out loud and just lose it. Then finally she showed us the baby and the heartbeat. She told us it took her a long time to show us because she wanted to get a clear picture of the baby, but she couldn't get one very clear. (I was so freaked out because the tech also got very quiet with the last ultrasound of my last pregnancy, when they found out the baby no longer had a heartbeat.) So anyways, the tech did a very detailed transvaginal ultrasound, she measured every part of the baby for me. The head, abdomen, length, even the babies femur bones!! She took measurements from several angles. She checked the placenta, amniotic fluid, everything. They baby is measuring 13 weeks now. I am measuring about 6 days ahead. But the doctor reassured me that it s good news. As to why he/she is measuring so big, doc said all babies are different. He explained that is why I am cramping so much because of the rapid growth, and the fact that this is my 4th pregnancy, and I have been showing since 10 weeks. I am 3 months but look like I am 5 months. Anyways, the baby is moving away, I actually felt the baby moving as I saw him/her on the ultrasound moniter moving. It was amazing. I feel better now, but also very scared because I am getting closer and closer to that time, where I lost my last. 

I just got home from my trip and wanted to check on all of you, I skimmed through the messages. 

Natasha, did you test today? I hope you get good news!!

Angel, how are you feeling? Any symptoms yet? haven't gotten morning sickness with this pregnancy, just food aversions. The sore boobs came in at 10 weeks. All pregnancies truly are different. I get more headaches with this pregnancy along with dizziness and soreness. 

Jen, this will be a blessed year for you. I can't wait till you have your next appointment, so you can see how your lo is doing?

Amy, hope you had fun on your vacation. And I am so happy you are doing better now and looking forward to ttc. 

Bethany. Your a little quiet lately. Hope everything is great for you and you had a fun New Years Eve. Here is to a great 2013 for you and dh. 

Hi Laura, ilovehim, and horsey.. Happy New Years!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls, not managed to catch up yet but hope you are all okay and had a fabulous christmas and new year!

Well i tested again this morning using FRER but was BFN, to be honest though it wasnt an early FRER it was just normal day of period FRER... Quite surprised to be honest, i really do feel different, i feel pregnant, AF is due on Friday/Saturday but i dont feel like shes coming, i dont have cramps, im bloated and very very tired, if she shows her ugly face i will be very surprised to be honest, not dissapointed as such but just surprised..

I had my dip at 6dpo, which i normally get and i am putting down to a secondary estrogen surge, and then i had another massive dip almost to coverline on 10dpo, so im thinking if im a late implanter, might not get bfp til tomorrow or friday even, i have loads of tests, went mad and bought thousands lol XD So will test this afternoon and this evening, i remember my last BFP was at 11:30 pm at night so :/ We shall see, if not ive worked out that is my next cycle goes how it should, i could be testing on my birthday next month 5th Feb, which would be lovely :)

Im pissed off though, i woke up this morning in a foul mood crying my eyes out, couldnt sleep last night didnt get to sleep til about quarter to five and i had to be up at 6 to go to work, and then i couldnt find my debit card and ive got no petrol to go to work so i got so wound up i had a panic attack and rang in work sick.. Then i made a cuppa tea, came in living room and Duke had shit everywhere!!! And i mean, destroyed my new rug i got for christmas and then he had walked through it all over the laminate, to be honest im sat here looking at it all and i cant be arsed to clean it, i feel so upset, i feel like sobbing, i am sobbing at everything this week, another reason i think im pregnant, because i never sob, even on AF i feel down but i never SOB..

Sorry for the rant girls but chris thinks im PMSing all the time which annoys me.. Like yesterday, i actually said to him.. I feel pregnant again, and he was like dont i dont even wanna talk about it i was like why he was like youll get my hopes up i was like well who else am i meant to talk to about it ur my partner :S He really struggles to understand me


Love u all rant over for now xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

ILOVEHIM- I see u stalking at the bottom how are you doing?! xxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, how crappy that they are trying to screw you over at work. BS! I want to smack them :(

Laura, have a great time today!

Ilovehim, here is to a new year!

Jessica, glad baby is well!

Natasha, yeah I have gotten my husband's hopes up a few times about BFPs and now we are the opposite- I chew his butt out if he implies that I am pregnant lol.

Angel, we will move probably in October :)
Haven't probed doc yet but I will. I put it off the way I do grocery shopping lol. Walmart is less than 5 miles away but even if I just go for milk it takes over an hour. Stupid stupid traffic. The doctor is worse. I need a chauffeur :)
Hope you and baby are doing well!

Horsey, love and miss you. How was the holidays? How are you today?

Amy, how are you today?

Not sure how regular I will be on here after this cycle ends. May be a bit painful for me :-/


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I actually set up an appointment foru annual pap smear today. Mainly because I think I have a UTI AGAIN and I figured, hey why not? Will discuss more with the doctor then. Hopefully AF won't show early and ruin it all lol. In the meantime, I need milk and I don't feel like going anywhere :)
How are you doing?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys im really dopey :) 
had a lovely day, im gonns have to snooze soon, im wrecked :) 

angel,, thanks hon, i asked for it as my pressie, we just tell each other what we want now cos have been together so long we have done ervy pressie by now :) we still get little surprises too :) best thing is my treatment didnt use up all my vouchers so i get to go again :) how u doin hon? xx

jen hope work is ok sweetie xxxxx

ilovehim how u doin sweetie, that was a thoughtless comment to make but sometimes people get confused by us when they know we had a loss and say silly things by accident cos they donno what to say, xxx
i got so many times peple saying - ' sure ur young enough to have more' and my fave - ' loads of people lose their first' , both such a comfort . not!!! totally just cos people dont knwo what tp say :) xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxx

bethany fx for u that all works out well, timing wise xxxx

amy how u doin? xxx coming up to bd time me thinks, xxx enjoy :)

jess glad all is well on scan xxxxxxx

tash it is still early honey, keeping my fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxx

horsey how u doin, long time no hear xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi bethany could dh bring milk home on way home? :) xxx
argghh stupid uti's yucky xxx hope u feel better soon x


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Sorry Ive been lurking the past few days on my phone...

Jen, Im so sorry about your husband. I really wish he would get a real job as well to not only take the burden off your shoulders but to also provide for his family as he should. Is he maybe starting to feel a bit threatened by the baby? Meaning, you are obv all about your LO and pregnancy right now (As you should be) and from what you have said about him, he seems to have "Momma's boy syndrome" or something close to that since he runs to his family all the time. Well anyway, maybe he feels like he isnt getting the attention from you that he got before you guys started this journey together? I think its ridiculous if that is the case. He should be all about the baby just as much as you are. Anywho, just a random thought I had. Also, sorry about work cutting your hours. It does sound a little strange that all your afternoon appts would cancel but I hope all those people really did in fact have the flu and they arent pushing you out. BIG hugs hun!!

Ilovehim, how are you holding up? I hope that the new year and us girls here are helping you get back to feeling good and ready to go to the next step with your ttc! :)

Angel, Hiya hun!! Hope you are doing well!!! Im on cd12 right now. Been OPKing and so just waiting for that + to show and then BD BD BD heheh! I have to go in a get my progesterone checked the day that I get a + OPK. Im a little worried because dh booked a weekend in Vail 1/11-1/13 and I should O around the 7th but history has shown that I tend to O on the later side. I hope that isnt the case or that I O right before we leave. How are you feeling?

Bethany, I second what Angel said. I REEEEEEEEEEEALLLLY hope that you get your BPF this cycle for more than one reason. 1. obv I want you to be blessed with a healthy LO and 2. (MOre of a selfish reason) I cant imagine not seeing you on here :( <3 Hope this is the cycle for you!!!

Laura, Im so glad that you had a nice day! How are you and bubs doing??

Jess, so so so glad your scan went well and that everything is going well with LO!

Tash, Im still keeping my fingers crossed that you are indeed preggers! :hugs:

Horsey... where are you????

Hugs and love you to all and LOTS of :dust:

Sorry if I missed anyone :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy we rgood thanks :)
bub has moved up to nearly my belly button now :) my bump has gone huge and roundy :) i can feel movement in a different way now since she moved up :) all good. ive just been internet sale browsing for baby bargains but am still a bit like should i wait til after next scan. but im soooo tempted , super cute stuff :) 
hope ur timing goes perfect for hols, could u arrange to go to a doc on hols r something if u did need to? prob not though. cycles tend to go back to normal much faster after natural mc as opposed to d and c, im told. xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think I need to go to the facility here but Im praying that I O by next thursday! That would be perfect timing! To have a nice weekend in Vail and worry about noting but Bding would be wonderful heheh


Angel, are you going to rescheule your trip to Vail?


----------



## lilesMom

fx amy :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! :hugs:

Im feeling hopeful but also fearful as well. Its wierd... I feel hoeful that if I were to get pregnant that it would stick but hoping that I actually cycle and ovulate.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I totally missed out regarding your spa time... that is wonderful!!!! Im so glad you enjoyed it and I agree that you should save the last one for your 3rd tri which will be here before you know it!

Angel, it sure does! We have been talking about wanting to get away... like REALLY get away (Last weekend was nice but the upcoming trip to a B&B just sounds perfect). Go figure we planned that way in advanced before af even came and with all the meds and what was going on, it was hard for us to pick a weekend. Oh well, what is meant to be will be but yes she should come out to Vail to treat/test me. Im sure she wouldnt mind making that "house call" but she wouldnt be the one to take my blood. They sent me home with a TON of Crinone. The other dr we saw for our consultation gave us a ton telling us that it isnt covered until we are actually pregnant so so hooked us up! :) Come onnnnn O!!!!! Looking at my cycles page, it says I am due to O on the 7th so come om lucky 7!! heheh


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Glad you have another trip to the spa left...I'd save that one for your last trimester, when your feet could use the rub down! I'd have to be VERY specific with my DH about which spa to get a gift certificate to, Lord only knows what he'd get! :haha: He knows anything in a Tiffany's box or Louis Vuitton package is always a winner! :haha: Truthfully, I just love it when he randomly brings home flowers...no special occasion, just stopped for flowers :flower:
> 
> Amy ~ Oh Vail...my DH loves it there! We've postponed our trip (originally to Aspen)...not sure how I'd adjust to the altitude. I almost ALWAYS get a sore throat when we are in Colorado (my area is humid and at or below sea level). I will certainly let you know if and when we book a trip your way though...

lol my hubby is the same way! He tried to surprise me with a spa visit one time but ended up getting me a spa finder card because he didnt know where I went. Then he figured out out and bought me a membership so I get a massage once a month. He said by doing that, he kind of screw himself because now he has to think of other things to get me... A nice little trinket in a blue box/bag always puts a smile on my face too hehheh


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Now that you mention Tifanny's, something very horrible happened right outside their store on our vacation in Carmel. A senior citizen got very sick right outside the store, it happened right as we were going to our car, parked right outside Tiffany's. My husband went to help the old man and his wife. (By the way, this all happened New Years Day.) The man was going into cardiac arrest or at least that is what it looked like. This was all happening in front of my 2 daughters. We had already called the ambulance, and by the time the man stopped breathing the police had already arrived.. (very small town... thank God). 
This is what shocked me though. I went into Tiffany's and asked the employees or anybody in there if they knew of a doctor or if anybody that could help. They told me that they wouldn't help.. even if the man was dying. That employees at Tiffany's are not allowed to help anybody in need right outside their store, not even if the person is bleeding to death or dying, because they will lose their job or Tiffany's could be liable. I have never heard of this in my life, I thought the decent thing for a human to do when another human is in need is to try and save them or do what they can. Now I am not a Tiffany's customer, but if this is true... that is one store I will NEVER be going to. That just sickened me what happened.


----------



## mommylov

Hahah , I wonder if we are staying at the same place your friend conceived? Hmm hheh

And yes, its NEVER too late to get started. I remember when DH and I were dating and we went to Chicago, we went to the Tiffany's there. He bought me a ring from there and I said "I dont know if you realize what you just started". Needless to say, he knows now! ;)

I would think the dr would take the op to go to Vail for me but Im just hoping that we O before that. I dont want to worry about taking my OPK with me. As it is, my dr told me to test at noon everyday so I have to take it to work. I go into the restroom with my bag and kit in it... so embarassing but soooo worth it! LOL 

He did GREAT when he got me that memebership! His face was priceless when he realized what did when he gave it to me and how he now had to think of other things to get me hahah. I too love it when I get flowers or when he makes breakfast in bed. Its the simple things that make my heart melt. <3<3<3 Every year for xmas since we have been married he gets me an Ornament from this one collection. I also wanted to have a little xmas village set up and he gets me an item from another collection for my village. My mom saw it this year and said "Your village isnt very big, why dont you get more things for it?' I told her how he gets me something for it every year and how I loved it and cant wait for our kids to see it grow. One day, it will be something I can pass down to one of them :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jess, thats terrible! I cant imagine that would be a company policy! I wonder if that was the manager's rule and they just said that it was the company's rule? I hope the man was ok :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Oh Jess, thats terrible! I cant imagine that would be a company policy! I wonder if that was the manager's rule and they just said that it was the company's rule? I hope the man was ok :(

Actually my husband went to ask the person who managed the store and they said its a company policy. They cannot help a dying person according to the one who manages the store. I will look it up to see if its true. If it is.. that is just plain despicable, I would not morally shop at a store with a rule like that. Now it makes me wonder which other companies are like this. Can you imagine working for them, and someone happens to be in dire need of help right there? Can you imagine just letting them die.. I can't. I rather just lose my job or not work there to begin with. It was so freaky what happened. Right in front of my husband's eyes the mans lips started turning blue and blood vessels were literally breaking on his face. Thank God the police arrived as he got sicker. It looked like he died for a few seconds. We were thinking this was a horrible way for the wife of the man, the man, and us to start a New Years. I hope he is ok. :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh man... I hope he ok too :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls ive not caught up yet, but i thought id share this website with you, obviously you might have come across it before and its accuracy can vary a day or so depending on the person but i thought it was interesting

https://www.askdramy.com/ovulationcalc.html

xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, if you get bfp this cycle, you will be having a September baby.. right?


----------



## Storked

Laura, glad you had a wonderful time with more to come :)
Sadly it would take my DH just as long to grab milk. I used to think I knew what traffic was and then I moved to Houston where you can kill 10 minutes at each dang light.*
I am just glad that where we live isn't in a busy part. Possibly the most quiet part of the city lol

Amy, I lurk from my phone too! Posting isn't easy. If I had a BFP this cycle I would die of shock lol. Already feeling the PMS of backaches, acne, and weepiness :)
You will ovulate honey and third time is the charm :hugs: keeping you in my thoughts.

Jessica, how awful :(

Well dishes are done! I am still in my pajamas but at least I am wearing makeup. Curling up with a new book. Angel, whatcha reading? :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I see your anniversary is coming up. any plans yet?


----------



## Storked

Jessica, me and DH are kind of lame and probably won't do anything. We may just consider our April trip a late gift to ourselves :)

Natasha, I filled out that link and just flipped out. If I was preggers it says I would be due in September which is bad timing. But on the plus side, maybe I don't have to wait as long to try as I had thought :lol:


----------



## mommylov

Tash it wont let me open it here at work.. Ill try when I get home :(

Jess, Yup! Id be due at the end of Sep so right in between my bday and our anniversay :) When I was preg last time (2nd time) I was due right around dh's bday... if I fall this month, then I will be due about a week or so after my bday. Im PRAYING I get pregnant... I fall baby sounds so nice :)

Bethany, thanks hun :hugs: Yay for maybo not having to wait as long!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

awww that would be a perfect b-day present!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany ~ I'm reading Janet Evanovich's Notorious Nineteen...I just realized it has been out! I'm also trying to read Clockwork Prince. What have you been reading?

Just began A Discovery of Witches. :)
Enjoy your books!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Now that you mention Tifanny's, something very horrible happened right outside their store on our vacation in Carmel. A senior citizen got very sick right outside the store, it happened right as we were going to our car, parked right outside Tiffany's. My husband went to help the old man and his wife. (By the way, this all happened New Years Day.) The man was going into cardiac arrest or at least that is what it looked like. This was all happening in front of my 2 daughters. We had already called the ambulance, and by the time the man stopped breathing the police had already arrived.. (very small town... thank God).
> This is what shocked me though. I went into Tiffany's and asked the employees or anybody in there if they knew of a doctor or if anybody that could help. They told me that they wouldn't help.. even if the man was dying. That employees at Tiffany's are not allowed to help anybody in need right outside their store, not even if the person is bleeding to death or dying, because they will lose their job or Tiffany's could be liable. I have never heard of this in my life, I thought the decent thing for a human to do when another human is in need is to try and save them or do what they can. Now I am not a Tiffany's customer, but if this is true... that is one store I will NEVER be going to. That just sickened me what happened.
> 
> First let me say, I do hope the gentleman who was coding is doing better. Such a tragic thing to happen, especially on Jan 1.
> 
> Playing devil's advocate here:
> Liability is a tricky thing...Tiffany & Co is a billion dollar corporation...do we blame them or those who are law suit happy? Every which way we turn someone is suing or getting sued. (wasn't it McDonald's for hot coffee!?!) The good samaritan law covers the person aiding the victim (in most states, provided negligence cannot be proven), but does it protect their employer? It wouldn't surprise me if its a company policy to refrain from performing any acts of heroism while on the clock.
> 
> Just glad someone was able to make the phone call and the police were able to help.
> 
> *Disclaimer, I am a fan of Tiffany's and think it is AWFUL that the world has come to a point where no one wants to help for fear of liability. I am sorry for your bad experience with them.Click to expand...

All I know is that a poor old man got very sick in right in front of my whole family (including my own children) it was very sad. Actually, they can help (its free will right), but they could get fired because of company policy.. so it is a moral decision the person has to make. I mean, who is going to watch someone die because of fear of losing a job, its just human instinct. Imagine if no one was there to help that poor old man, inagine if it was a child. The first thing I thought of was my own father. What if that was my father (may he rest in peace) and he was left to die because of a company policy. That is why we were so disgusted, the man working there actually told me that they aren't even allowed to step foot out of the door no matter if someone is sick, dying etc. I have never ever experienced anything like that my whole life. I understand and respect your opinion, but experiencing death staring at you right in the face and what that man from Tiffany's had to say was a very real and scary experience. And that is enough reason (if what the manager said is true) for me to never want to do business with them. Anyways, I have never been a fan of them. This whole thing is depressing me anyways. I just want to forget it happened but I do hope the old man recovered. I will say something though. My husband has witnessed more tragedies than your average human being. Its so weird, he has stared death in the face many times. I think it has made him appreciate life a lot more.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, are you having any pregnancy symptoms. I have asked you a few times, but maybe you missed it? How are you feeling?


----------



## jen435

Angel so sorry ur family has yet to witness another tragedy. I hope he is okay and his wife is too. Your husband is such a good man. As for the store thats sad. Im a healthcare provider for me not to assist with cpr once unconscious it would have been protected by good samaritan act but also illegal if i walked away and saw it happening. I definately woulda helpped!<3 so sorry for ur scare im so glad u have a happy bouncy baby and had reassurance. Also glad u still rang in the new years.

Laura glad u enjoyed ur day at the spa! One left i agree save it for third trimester :)

Amy so awesome to have massage every month :) id love that! Angel flowers for no reason are great too :) 

i read so much and cant remember what i was going to say to everyone :( my memory is mush today. Ill have to try to remember! Sorry


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Angel pimples are soo annoying i have them still and they are bad. I hope ur lucky and urs clear up! Hurry up january we want to see ur babys lol. I know ur lo is all snug and comfy in ur womb angel. Ull be in ur second trimester in no time :) also for ms i didnt have many at all til 9weeks so hang in there i am excited for ur scan weds!


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Angel so sorry ur family has yet to witness another tragedy. I hope he is okay and his wife is too. Your husband is such a good man. As for the store thats sad. Im a healthcare provider for me not to assist with cpr once unconscious it would have been protected by good samaritan act but also illegal if i walked away and saw it happening. I definately woulda helpped!<3 so sorry for ur scare im so glad u have a happy bouncy baby and had reassurance. Also glad u still rang in the new years.
> 
> Laura glad u enjoyed ur day at the spa! One left i agree save it for third trimester :)
> 
> Amy so awesome to have massage every month :) id love that! Angel flowers for no reason are great too :)
> 
> i read so much and cant remember what i was going to say to everyone :( my memory is mush today. Ill have to try to remember! Sorry

Thanks hon, that was actually me but its ok, there is a lot to keep up with on here. How are u doing? How is baby doing? I hope things are getting better for you at home. And I am so sorry about your hours being cut, I can't imagine how hard it must be. We have been through many financial struggles. It is very hard right now. I hope that this will be a great year for you. I hope you find some relief from your financial troubles and hopefully your husband can learn to understand better. I have had my issues with hubby as well. Sometimes it just takes them realizing on their own and having a wake up call to learn. Maybe you have the doctor talk to your husband next time, about how critical this time is for you and just what a woman's body goes through during a pregnancy. At times I feel like I have to train my husband about certain things, as wrong as that sounds, but men in general are hard for me to understand. They can be big babies when they are sick or make a bigger deal out of things, yet have no idea what we go through. My husband had a stomach ache the other day he was acting like he was dying, and it was just a stomach ache. lol.


----------



## jen435

Bethany yay for anniverary and not having to wait so long to ttc again. Still fixed that ur surprise bfp shows!! You truely never know but its better to be like hey am i late and question it then wham bfp! Okay wishful thinking but ill dream for u! As i do for everyone of u! Sounds like a lovely day ur having. All curled up with a book :) makeup aww u looked so pretty for dh like always! Tons of dust ur way!

Tash fxd for a bfp. Tons of dust to u also!! 

amy glad u had a nice new year! Also fxd for this.cycle! I agree with bethany third time must be the charm :) tons of dust for u as well!

Ilovehim and horsey hi!! Tons of dust to you as well!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Angel, are you having any pregnancy symptoms. I have asked you a few times, but maybe you missed it? How are you feeling?
> 
> Oh sorry, I still have pimples (so annoying) and sore boobs. Not experiencing MS, which worries me at times, but I'm just taking things one day at a time. I just need to get to next Wednesday's scan and I'll feel better about this pregnancy...I could've went today for a 7w2d scan, but was too afraid of what I might _not_ see. Its scary knowing what we know...
> 
> By the way, glad the ER was so thorough with you. Have they transferred you to the new Doc yet?Click to expand...

I didn't get MS this pregnancy, just no desire to eat at times, and very picky about what I eat, like food aversions. But I only got nausea like 2 times. The sore boobs came in at 10 weeks, and they aren't even incredibly sore. They are sore when I wake up in the morning and they get irritated easily, especially when I am cold. But nothing like other women who say they have excruciating boob pain. But I never got sore boobs with my first 2 pregnancies and I had 2 healthy daughters. The problems I have are peeing a lot, I guess because of the hormonal changes and growing uterus, and horrible acid reflux. The acid reflux has always been the first sign that I am pregnant along with the peeing. One thing that scares me is how crampy I have been this whole pregnancy, I feel everything around my uterus and its scary. I feel the baby moving now. And I think this is because this is my 4th pregnancy so everything is so sensitive, especially my uterus. 

Oh, and about the new doc, your not going to believe this. I was never able to transfer out of Kaiser because of my AIM insurance, this is the only choice I have and guess what? Kaiser is now denying me a high risk doctor, saying my pregnancy isn't high risk. WTH, not high risk? I have had high risk pregnancies since age 19! I had pre-ecclampsia with first pregnancy, second pregnancy, a large ovarian cyst, high blood pressure and post natal hemorrhaging. Third pregnancy, a subchorionic hematoma along with a freak umbilical cord accident, and with this pregnancy I already had a hematoma, although they say I no longer have one (although I think I may still have a tiny one). But I think I deserve to be seen by a high risk doctor to keep a close eye on me to avoid any further problems. My blood pressure is already creeping up. 

Anyways, sorry about the rant. I am sure everything is fine. And I totally understand the fear. Every time I have an ultrasound, my heart pounds and I always feel like I have to prepare for devastating news. I will pray that all if fine with your lo. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Jess im so sorry! I meant to write ur name!! I tell u i lost it! My boss got arrested nye at the club at casino by my house for harassment and disorderly conduct (bar fight). He was annoyed i set alarm after being last person to leave office. No one told me not too. The temp hygienist worked for me monday :( 8-12 and the rest of today. He wants to hire her but needs to rid me. So he is cutting my hours.


----------



## jen435

Jess ins is soo terrible!! Its actually them denying u a high risk doctor since they wont cover it?? Can u go on ur own for a check?? Im so sorry. Doctors treat limitation as an order when ins wont cover it. Everything will be ok stay on bedrest as ur ms i had all them with liam!! I wanna say BOY!!<3 cant wait to find out<3


----------



## jen435

Angel hows hubbys arm? I hope u both are okay!<3


----------



## jen435

Jess men could never handle being pregnant nor will they ever understand what we go thru but its cute when they try  

all day today she has been kickin/punchin/elbowin or whatever shes doing. Its reassuring to feel her. I cant wait til ur all there. Laura i also noticed the movement slowing down but stronger.

Angel jan 9 laura jan 24.... Jess when is ur next scan?


----------



## jen435

As for dh it is what it is. I took backseat seeing what he does... No job attempt what so ever. He is plying fantasy again and betting more money he was like its $5. Idk if i believe him because a 100 of or christmas gift disappeared outta his wallet i questioned it and he lied right to my face saying he never had it but i know he did. He lost in pro and college so i know it paid for that or maybe something else idk and idc. I woulda liked it for food.

Oooo talking about food my parents bought us omaha steaks for christmas! I made one tonight when they arrived. Feel like i ate like a princess for a night. Wish i coulda had asparagus and roasted red potatoes with it though instead of mac n cheese from a box n peas. All well that steak was amazing!!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen, I can't believe your boss! And did he actually tell you that they want to hire this other hygienist? I'm so sorry about dh too Hun :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i had a catch up but im being a big selfish baby tonight :)
i think its half hormones, half realising im so sick of not working but i know i cant work cos its not good for me or baby being sick all the time. kinda just realising that im not gonna have any money till june really, Oh still not helping even though i said how i feel a few times, he just said if u want money just ask. 
i cant ask, ive been independant too long, im finding it so hard to try and rely on someone else, i cant do it and im putting pressure on myself that doesnt really need to be there. 
i know im being silly but sometimes i just feel like i have way more interest in bub than he does, which is and isnt fair to Oh :) he is interested but it doesnt consume him all the time like it does me, cos i can feel it . 
sorry for rant, i am so gratefull and glad im pregnant and really really want my bub and i know will be worth it in the end :) just struggling a little right now :) 
silly me after such a nice day and all. i know im being spoiled brat but i cant help it :) 
i wish my job didnt make me sick, id love to be back at work for few months. 

jess i know its not right they dont help but i work in a hosp and people have collapsed in the canteen surrounded by docs and nurses and its us the canteen staff who help :)
shocking but its same for them, they have to be called in like professional capacity before they personally cant be sued for what may go wrong, its society is messed up really . 

angel glad ur still spotty ,h ee hee joke. xxxx im stil totally spotty :) but its agood sign, fx for good scan wed im looking forward to ur good news xxxx

bethany urgh silly trafiic, im after gettin used to country living ,im allergic to traffic now ;) no patience for it :) 

amy hurray for baby making trip :) lovely :) xxxxxx

hi to al and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura i know what u mean about independence and feeling to proud to ask but he told u to ask so he will help! i think its nice of him. He probably just doesnt know what u need would he take over a bill or two for u that way u dont have to always ask?? As for rant rant away! I know lately i sure have to.

Actually here goes my next one :( my husband told me he refuses to believe we are having a girl and doesnt want to feel baby move or anything. He has no interest at all. We have two scans left this pregnancy and then im due "may 17" but i refuse to go by that date dur to babys measurement i rather go by what i set it at "june 1". Top it off my mom just asked if she can have a baby shower for me with my mil. She has off everyother weekend and its march 2 16 30 then middle april for her days off... 16-17 st patricks day ppl celebrate.... 30-31 easter another holiday. I feel mid april is too close for a shower as ill be uncomfortable possible of bedrest have little time to shop.for.extra stuff ill need. My mom wants march 2 my mil said its too.early for a shower and wants it in april. She doesnt think mid april is to late at all. Id rather not have one at all. I really dont have much family in my side so its akward for me. Well after talking with my husband my mil wants to wait bc she doesnt think we will have the baby. Wth ill be in my third trimester. Im very upset not only with that but with her doubting my pregnancy. My husband is now doubting it and it made me very upset. My husbands fam influences him and he wont even look at baby stuff talk about baby names or acknowledge her. Infact we cant have a sexual life last three weeks due to my surgery. I have a 35% chance of delivering early. According to measurements i have about 134 days to go and i was feeling confident about her and excited and he throws all this at me. Idk what to think. I refuse to let him family walk on my moms wishes. As my mil said what she wants doesnt count bc she doesnt have many family to.invite. As in my mom is trash?? Okay i dont have the mom of gold but she is a person and to walk over her is down right wrong. Im so upset. My wedding was ruined by my fam my husbands brother and now his mil and him are going to ruin my babys celebration? I just want it to be about ME for a change. Does anyone ask what works for the one pregnant? What if im put on bedrest again or anything. Why risk it? I already need surgery i cant get and am practically on bedrest as it is since i have limited restriction. Im so frustrated. I thought my high school graduation was ruined bc i couldnt control it then i thought i could control my wedding i was wrong then my son now my perfectly healthy daughter due in may and my mil n husband want to ruin my excitment? Like appendectomy not working being able to do what i want is not enough on me?? Im starting to sink and i shouldnt have to feel this way. If i wasnt on restriction id work my butt off buy everything for my child and prove them all i dont need anyones help! But in all honesty i do need help and i HATE that. Laura this is where u and i can relate. We must learn to allow for help when its offered as hard as it is to ask. Okay im done ranting its 2am i just couldnt stop.crying or sleep and im soo exhausted. Im hoping now that i vented i can.

Sorry for all that. I feel like a downer lately when i shouldnt be.


----------



## jen435

Amy as far as hiring temp yes i over heard them talking about danielle and possibly hiring her for mondays and some weds. But weds is my day so only way they can do that is rid me :/ he doesnt have space for two hygienists in his office. All well i cant stress over it. I hope he isnt mad at me about alarm i set when i left :/ i really like where i work. I think im gonna be going to ulta for a makrup lesson and learn to do my eyebrows nicely and find coverup for acne. Also get a cute hairpeice. I work with a beautiful girl thats single and i noticed she been given lessons to my coworkers so i gotta keep up to stay in the game. Why are looks everything in the dental field for woman?? Unless u work for older boss that is. This is least of my concern though. I have tons of makeup just need a lesson on how to apply it! :) maybe itll give me a confidence boost. Gotta get a haircut n my eyebrows waxed too but i know that will have to wait. I thought about on my bday im gonna get a few highlights whether i gotta charge it or not :) itll be in may so ill be ready for baby pics then! No one.can stop me from doing that!! Gonna get pedicure too and my six weeks off to heal im painting my nails!! Things i never ever get to do for myself. I AM doing whether i have the money or not. Ok im being greedy maybee.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I have so much advice I would like to give you, but at the same time I know its a touchy subject when people give marital advice and it can be hard to accept. And I also know you just want to vent at times. But I will do this with the best intentions, and having the thought of you and your babies well being. What is going on right now with your husband and family is so unhealthy for you. The stress can affect your pregnancy, and I don't want that to ever happen to you. Right now the most important people in your life is you and your baby (of course I know you already know this!!). I pray that your husband comes around and changes his attitude, but it seems like his problems go deeper than just his family. He should put you on a pedestal. All that you have gone through, many women have never had to go through. You are a strong woman Jen, I feel as you are much stronger than me and I admire that about you. I say this with the best intentions, but is it good to be around him right now? Is there any way you can get away? Just so you can have a break and just be able to focus on your lo and not have to worry about him and his family and their absurd opinions? Jen, you don't deserve any of this. I could understand if he was very young like 18 or ealy 20s and maybe just immature, but what worries me is that he is already older than that, and acting like this? I just wonder what it will take for him to change? He needs a wake up call. I hate seeing you going through all of this. I want your 2013 to be full of joy, especially with your little beautiful baby girl that your expecting. But they are sucking that joy out of you and its so wrong. I wish I could help you in some way. It sucks that we all live so far away. Or else I wish I could be there for you to have a shoulder to cry on. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jen that was me exactly during the nt hence my rant :)
i couldnt stop crying and couldnt sleep so i had to get it out. 
i wasnt fair to Oh really, its my fault i suck at askng for help, not his :) 
im gonna be more proactive today and see will my mortgage protection pay my mortgage, if it will i wont need much help, but im not sure if they will. il just have to see. :) im more pos today anyway with some sleep under my belt :)
jen have ur shower the date u want, its ur shower and its ur baby xxxxx hugs x
feck Mil , she sounds like interfering ole bat anyway , sorry thats harsh but she does xxxx hugs xxxxx
when i frist old Oh he i was preg he wasnt excited much really, it wa sonly after 12 weeks when he began to not be scared and thought we would hev this baby that he got excited, i did make make allowances cos i knew it was just cos he was afraid, 
maybe ur Dh is still afraid jen, xxxx but he should still support u and be there for u chick xxxxxxxx arghhh men xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx
ur not being greedy jen, ur busy making a bub and makin lots of sacrifices to do so u deserve treats xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Grrrr Jen! I agree with these ladies. I don't understand how your husband can be this way with you. I too wish we lived closer... I would love for my dh to talk some sense into yours. Are you able to stay at your moms for a few days? Maybe the reason he treats you like this is because he thinks you'll just put up with it and that he can. I understand that you are financially strapped but it doesn't sound like he is helping there anyway right now. And your mil just sounds horrible! Hugs to you hun and I'm really praying it gets better for you!


----------



## Storked

Jen, I agree with the other ladies. Is there any way you can stay with your mom for a bit? I think that your DH needs to start changing his attitude before your little girl arrives. You do not owe him a living. He is a grown man who can take responsibility and be there for the mother of his child. I understand how hard it will be. You love him. You want him to change on his own. But he really needs to make a choice between his family and you. If you allow him and his relations to treat you as though you have less worth, how will your daughter perceive her own status and worth in life? Be strong and demand change now- for her :hugs:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/845C3378-707E-4F8A-B5F1-2D417E01D0A7-20257-000015B9A715F41C.jpg


----------



## mommylov

Hugs and daily :dust: girls!

Love the pic Bethany! <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Right girls... I just said pages and pages and pages... And i actually cant remember what i read or what replies i was going to say to you girls, god im so not with it at the moment...

SO :) First off hope you are all okay?!

Angel, Laura,Jess and Jen how are you and baby bumps doing? All well i hope!

Bethany how are you? Where abouts in your cycle are you? Getting closer to a BFP?Ovulation?AF? 

Amy how are you and the tests and the doctors going? Hope they are treating you well and getting you well on your way to a 2013 baby :)

Horsey not seen you in a while hope you are okay?!

ILOVEHIM How are you doing chick? Hope your body is geting back to normal and its not giving you too much bother!

Anyone ive missed ? :S Sorry if i have girls im getting so away with the fairies these days but if i missed you i love u still!


I remember someone mentioning something about reading books, i got a new book for christmas called Fuck It by John Parkin... And i must admit, it is a daft book it really is, but honestly its making me look at things alot more clearly and optimistically, its a humorous book that really relates to how i am as a person and my life.. As you can judge by the title it is basically saying that when you say Fuck It about a situation, it relieves the tension etc :)

Update about me :

Well im currently 13dpo, temps are still high , cervix is high soft and closed, BFN yesterday and dont plan on testing again, too much heartbreak each time i get a BFN, plus its wasting money buying all these FRERS. I have stocked up on knicker stickers and ice cream and everything so i am prepared for AF. Going to keep checking cervix until it opens so i know when AF its on its way.. Its due tomorrow or Saturday.

Not had a good day today :( Ive done nothing but hiccup all day, ive felt sick as hell and thrown up twice, hurt so much my spine felt like it was going to break with all the wrenching (SORRY)... Part of me suspected OOHH maybe ur having early pregnancy sickness?!?! But then i thought rationally and was like, no tash, theres a bug ging round work so that would make more sense...

But the only other thing thats got my suspicions up is the fact everytime ive drank tea today thats made me feel even sicker... Which only has ever happened with first pregnancy..

BUT i REFUSE to get my hopes up because when AF turns up it wil make it even more unbearable...

Even that feeling of me being pregnant and having a fuzzy belly, i put down to this stomach virus that is going round

Was my first day back at work since 19th December today.. was awful too, i hate being shouted at down the phone, really upsets me... And i cant stop crying lately anyway so all i ahve done is cry and be sick today.. 

OH and ive had the hiccups since 11 o clock this morning, its now 7pm.. still not gone :S 


Love u all sorry for the long post xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash, Im sorry you had a rough first day back at work today. Im hoping the fact that your cervix is still nice and closed is a good sign. If AF was suppose to come tomorrow and you dont have symptoms, that too sounds very promising. I still say you arent out until AF shows :)

AFM~ Drs are just waiting for my + OPK at this point. They gave me lab orders already and want me to go and get my progesterone checked the day I get a + OPK. If its low, they already sent me home with progesterone meds so I would just start taking them that day. If its not low and in the normal range, then I dont need to take the progesterone and will just hang on to it incase I need it down the road. :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh thats brilliant! At least they are helping you out before hand rather than waiting til its too late to help! Im so glad for you :) What CD are you on now then? Any sign on a + OPK yet?

Yeah i mean i do have some odd stomach feelings but definitely not AF cramps, got to be careful not to get my hopes up...

I have one FRER left and i refuse to use it..

I have a new method, have you heard of the Q Tip Cervix test?

Aparrently , you get a Q Tip ( we call them cotton buds in england lol ) And u swab your cervix, apparently if AF is near, the cells picked up from the Q Tip will be pink red or brown, and if its clear, you are still in with a chance, BUT the only problem with that, is you are meant to test every 4-6 hours for it to be accurate, as thats how long it can take for AF to be seen through the cervix wall cell before you start to bleed, so it IS accurate but its not at the same time..

BUT i just keep thinking if it saves me peeing on tests and getting BFNs its worth it aint it .. At least if i keep waiting for AF its more bearable than waiting for a BFP.. Waiting for AF is inevitable, waiting for a BFP seems wishful :)

I dont think im being negative... I just think im trying to look a bit better at these things :)

Xxx


----------



## mommylov

So.. random thought :huh:. I know I have been on my phone alot on here when I read/talk :coffee: but I have REALLY been lagging :shy: on the emoticons :saywhat:! 

Yes, I am much happier with this new dr and how they are going about helping dh and I :awww:. I have a good feeling about this cycle [-o&lt; but that may just be because I am in good hands now so we shall see :shrug:. I am using a digital OPK right now :loo: and am on CD13 at the moment so still got a little while before I O :brat:. 

I hear about people feeling thier cervix and what not all the time but I am such a chicken :oops:. The only thing that ever goes up there are tampons... well and DH :blush::haha:. 

I wish we lived closer... I would bring you over some of my HPT.. I ordered 50 cheapies :shhh:!. After the last time and me having to take so many tests before anyone would believe me (Old dr, not new dr) I figured I should get the BIG pack for that reason and just incase we dont get pregnant this month. :nope:


----------



## Storked

Haha Amy I still have my cheapies too! I'd happily share :)

Tash, are you planning to do the cotton swab thing?


----------



## TTCSecrets

well just done the cotton swab thing, clear, no pink or red or even a hint of colour.. but i also did a test and was bfn... i mean at 13dpo, id have a positive by now wouldnt i :( I am slowly being drained of all hope and happiness, i refuse to buy any more tests, ive had enough i feel so uselss :( xxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I never got a BFP until I was pretty late for AF so there is always hope until the witch shows her face :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I guess.. i just thought it would have happened by now, af due tomorrow/saturday, so im going ot start wearing my knicker stickers from tomorrow, and im oging for a nice bath soon so hopefully if it is af it will hurry its sweet ass up about it so i can start a new cycle .. Ahh gosh... The irritation of TTC ay lol where are u in cycle bethany xx


----------



## Storked

CD 27 here with AF hopefully coming Saturday or Sunday. Back has been killing me which is pretty usual for me before AF. I checked my app :lol:
I understand just wanting AF to arrive so that you can move on :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I got back pain when I was preggers so you never know. They say that af symptoms often are the same as preggy symptoms so fx!

Tash, I too didnt get my :bfp: until about 16dpo and even then it was SUPPPPPPER light. Hang in there hun!


----------



## TTCSecrets

well i suppose at least if i get af this friday saturday me and u will be cycle buddies bethany :)

thanks ames that gives me hope.. I just really didnt expect to be sat here almost 6 months after losing Cole.. Still trying, you know what i think upsets me most.. Is every single time i get AF, my cousin isanother 4/5 weeks closer to holding her baby in her arms.. Life is so unfair sometimes 

Im gonna go run a bath be back soon xxx


----------



## mommylov

I totally understand. My due date for my first pregnancy is next month and and I too didnt think I would be ttc let alone after having losing 2. It gets me down too but I just keep thinking that our rainbow babies are coming... just trying to keep the faith. <3


----------



## Storked

We just got to be as upbeat as possible and have hope that good things are coming our way after all those sorrows :hugs:

Tash, yay for cycle buddies though I am still hoping you get a BFP instead :)

Amy, I have had less PMSy symptoms this time around actually. Acne is disappearing. No bloat. No headaches! But aside from Christmas, I ate like how I was supposed to in the Making Babies book and I am wondering if it has just made the transition to AF more bearable for me. I like it either way hehe


----------



## Storked

I have chocolate and Dr Pepper at my fingertips. Trying so hard to resist :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I cant wait :wohoo:! We dont go until next weekend though :brat:... seems so far away. Next week will be hard, 1. waiting for +OPK :-= and 2. VAIL :cold::yipee:!

How are you doing? Waiting anxiously for your next scan!


----------



## Storked

Hi Angel! How are you? Have plenty of reading time today? Avoiding the shower? (I nearly showered this morning but figured DH would want to hit the gym tonight- I hate getting clean and then getting sweaty!)
I am happy that this signals a return to my pre-pregnancy PMS hormones! I maybe had sits and bloat but never anything else like I have these past months. Good things :)

Hooray! I got some books in the mail today. Now I just have 3 more :blush:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: I would love to see the look on the drs face if you asked him that! Bummer that DH wont be able to join but that would be nice if you can atleast face time with your sis. Maybe hold the phone by your head (Away for the hoo ha) and you can point it at the screen if you are able to see it yourself? Sooo excited to hear all about the GREAT scan you will have!

You guys are all getting me even more excited (if thats even possible) to join the 2013 preggers club! :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

best o luck tmor angel xxxxxxxxx

amy hurray bring on ttc :) xxxxxx

tash i agree u r not out honey, fx xxx

bethany u too hon, fx xxxxxx

jen hope ur ok hon xxxxx

hi jes, ilovehim and horsey xxxxxx

my mom gave me money to buy a pressie for the baby so now i can go buy the monitor and baby bath/changin unit i want in the sales, i <3 my mom :) 
i have physio in the hosp tomor, be good to be given exercises for my back that r safe to do. 
then liver consultant again next week, fx thigns r still gettin beter and all good :)


----------



## mommylov

I know.... if Kimye can have a baby, we certainly should be able to!

Child support from a sperm donor... really??!?!?! Wow!

Thanks Laura! Im sooo looking forward to a great weekend and hoping we conceive "Vail" heheh Oh and best of luck for tomorrows scan! I know it will go well! And YAY for mom! That was so nice.. gotta love moms :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy xxx
i dont have a scan tmor hon, just physio but u have given me an idea, 
my friend works in the scan place i wonder if i popped in would she scan me, oh i hope she is there, she told me pop in if i wanted a scan, i went to school with her for yrs :) 
im gettin excited there now :)
i hope she is working, i went in when i had kidney infection but she wasnt there .


----------



## lilesMom

she may not be there, everyone please cross their fingers i can find her and she can do it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeh it would be great , may not happen though if i cant find her, she could be on day off or anything :) xxxxxx
best o luck tmor angel xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry angel silly me , got confused, xxxxxxx
yeah i hope i can :) looking forward to gettin the stuff tomoro,
i shouldnt have but i read a horror story post about a girl who got bad news at 20 week scan, silly me, why did i do it . nervous again :) off to the doppler before sleep and hypno cd me thinks :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh fx for you both!!!!


----------



## jen435

Laura any luck finding her?? Aww i cant wait for u to see ur bub again!!! Wheres ur bump pic?? Did i miss it? How sweet of ur mom <3

Amy Bethany Tash 2013 will be a bfp soon!!! Im so excited for u ladies!! Qtip test sounds interesting. Fxd for ur bfps and ur +opk amy. So glad u have progestrone at hand now :) 

Angel six days til ur scan im so excited for u!!!

Horsey how are u? Im starting to worry about u. Hope ur okay!<3

Ilovehim hi! How are u?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen :hugs: how are you holding up Hun?


----------



## jen435

Im ok had a long lost friend visit me she was excited about baby and we talked. I told her about dh n my convo/fight and she told me march 2 is perfectly fine for a shower bc ill be in third tri and itll give me time to set up do laundry and go shop for everything else id need. Esp with holidays in march etc. Made me feel better to hear. She also said at 28weeks a baby has a 90% survival rate if delivered early. Idk why she said that as i never said anything to her about anything. I nvr heard that before though.

Anyway guess im ok. Baby is not very active today but when she moves it is strong and powerful. So reassuring. Monday is our last doctor ultrasound at high risk place. My dh is coming. I almost want to tell him no. But i deeply want him there and i know he wants to see her. 

He is now saying his.business.is fine and wants to create booblehead dolls and invest money in it. He also wants a new game headset. I said to him and i want the mortgage credi card paid and dog to get groomed! I also want food $ and a baby item fund. He just looked at me and said that will put me back.in debit. So then i said we are not financially okay and i want u to start contributing without borrowing. He didnt say a word. Felt good to speak my mind.


----------



## mommylov

Good for you for speaking your mind! He does need to contribute! I'm glad you had a nice visit with your friend :) as for the baby shower it really should be up to you. If you decide when you want it, they should make the effort to come.


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well!

So an update... I was a little confused about me needing to get my progesterone checked and thought they said I needed to do the bloodwork the day I get my +OPK but I was wrong. They want me to go in 7 days AFTER my +OPK which makes sense. So now I can go to Vail and not worry about whether I need to go to the dr during that time... phew! lol


----------



## mommylov

Laura, did you get your scan today?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , xxx

jen well done for speaking ur mind xxxx it does feel better when we can get it out .

amy thats great that vail can be done first with no worry , just baby making and fun for u, u deserve it so much , have alovely time and hoping for high progesterone and sticky bub after xxxxxxxxxxx

i got my scan , i was so hyper all day after it :)
alls good thank god :)
my friend was on a days hols!!!!
but the wmoan i asked was she in took pity on me, 
i told her what happened at xmas , with possibly losing somemucus plug, 
she said il ahve a word but i cant guarantee they will see u, 
she xame back and they could see me, i was so happy. 
it was so nice of them :) delighted :) 
scan person sadi she couldnt see properly yet if boy or girl , 
but im kinda glad cos i think its better if Oh and me find out together next scan, 
only 3 weeks left now ;) hoping we can find out that day :)
i or rather my mom bought bubs baby changer/bath. i was so happy goin i to get it, :) 
id say people in shop thought i was a bit crazy i was so excited buying it :) ha ha 
i went for my physio too, she was the nicest woman. we had a class first on dos and donts and then one on one physio. 
she mangled me for a little bit :) but i know il feel benefit for next while ;)
i have to wear tuby support bandage for the next month and then go back in a month to see how im gettin on. she said they will give me brace in a months time . 
but its all good, they r helping me so il be grand :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh Laura thats great that they were able to get you in and that bubs is doing well! Im so happy for you. And baby shopping... how fun!!!! :)


----------



## jen435

Great news amy :) enjoy vail!! So glad ur dh surprised u with a little vaca!I really wish ur man could talk sense into mine. Yours definately treats you right!<3

Im hoping time goes a little quicker now but idk if itll really happen. Id like the shower mid march but with my mom working st patricks day and easter its not logical. So gotta take my moms next best day. My mil and sil wanted to surprise me with it but i feel i need to prepare mentally and have a decent outfit to wear to it also. Unlike my bridal shower i couldnt wear what i wanted for that but that was different i wasnt big and uncomfortable like im starting to now. If my mom gets stressed after talking with his mom im gonna ask for No shower bc i dont need to be upset over it when its suppost to be happy and celebration. 

Anyways bethany how do u keep busy at home all day?? I cant keep myself occupied. Laura how do u manage as well?

Laura did u find her?? Did u get scan??


----------



## jen435

Laura yay!!:) im soooo sooo happy for u!!<3 i cant wait for ur next scan. What an amazing lady for helping u! I wish my friend was ultrasound tech but she is in radiology. Yay for changing table and bath :) i cant wait to buy things for bubs. Must be sooo exciting!!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys xxxxx
yeah jen it is so exciting, im very happy lady this eve, :)
im so lucky i met nice people who squeezed me in :) 
some days i find it hard to occupy myself alright jen, but im lucky loads of my family live clsoe so i visit them a lot :)
i also walk every day but u couldnt do that all along, would u be strong enough now? xx
im also gonna start doin yoga or pilates , there r free videos on youtube for preg workouts. 
physio today said aquafit is def safe , but my doc said no, what do ye think?
its on tues near me, might start goin :)


----------



## lilesMom

ive also cleaned and tidied a lot :) 
and spent time making plans for bubs room and for when bub comes, 
also i keep food diary and am always looking for new healthyt hings to make :)
just some of the ways i keep myself busy :)
some days i am bored of not working but then i try remind myself that its for bub :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hey girls... so I just did my OPK and I got a +. Its digital so there was no mistaking it.... Im on cd 14 and last time I O really late. Could taking my prescirption prenatal, the extra folic 3x a day, and baby asprin do that? Is there such a thing as a false +opk?


----------



## lilesMom

amy im thinkin hsg and all ur meds could def do that woohoo :)
congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

remember slight possiblity u could get second surge but i would so take this as pos and bd like mad :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry billion posts laura, but ur loss and hsg could have made u more regular hon xxxxxx
best of luck catching egg, im doubly excited now :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh goody!!!! I hope so too! I thought for sure I O late so wasnt expecting a + until next week. Maybe this is a great sign for this cycle!


----------



## lilesMom

it is a great sign honey, if u Ov on time then im thinking its made u more fertile too and no chance of stale egg (for want of better phrase) being caught xxxxxxx
hurray, amy is gonna have a great hol :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi tash i see u xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!! Well 14dpo, no sign of AF yet, to be hoenst if shes gonna come id rather she did it sooner than later!

Im trying to rationalise everything, i took two tests earlier in very diluted urine and left them for twenty minuts, didnt expect anything just wanted to satisy my poas craving, went back twenty minutes later n theres a very very very faint squinter on both, im not getting excited because they are cheap tests for are probably evap, im going to hold my pee for a few hours and then test again and if bfn ill await af, you know what, for all my ups and downs, i finally feel a sense of calm, because even if af does show up tomorrow, i have no cramps or anything, so if it turns up, at least it wont be half as painful as my previous ones, it will make me feel like a normal girl again! :)

love u all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

would u try first morn pee in morn tash as well ? fx xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

yeah laurs gonna try FMU i think, if thats BFN then ill give this cycle up :) But at least i feel calm, i feel calm either way :) BFP wonderful AF, no worries, not bothered either way, well i am but im not if that makes sense :S i feel so selfish lately ive been all me me me lol!! How are u all?!?! xcxx


----------



## lilesMom

glad ur nice and calm hon xxx best way to be :) xxxxxx
hard to keep up sometimes :) 
fx for u tmoro xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen, Im glad that you are able to plan the shower and try and make it more comfy for you. You are right, it should be a happy ocassion and I soo hope it is! I too wish that your dh would something nice for you... god knows you deserve esp after all he and his family has put you through. :hugs:

Tash, Im causiously excited!!!!! Let us know when you poas first this in the morning. I cant wait for you to annouce your :bfp:!!!!

Laura, thank you doll. You got me excited. Im just hoping that it isnt a false + from all the stuff Im on and that we catch a nice healthy eggy. FX FX FX FX!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i really wouldnt think so amy, xxxxxxx
fx for good line up with egg and :sperm: :) xxxxxxxxxxx

i mean wouldnt think false, :) think its positive positive :) hee hee


----------



## mommylov

heheh I hope too! I so badly want to be preggers. It has been such a batte but if we have a healthy LO in the end, it will all be well worth it. :) Told DH and he said that he was going to try and get out of there early today so we can bd when he gets home :D


----------



## jen435

Amy sounds like a positive to me!! :) perfect hsg and all ur stuff ia regulating u!! Yay catch that eggy! Also keep using opks just incase. Its possible to have two surges (i did month i got bfp) but i think ur fertile amy and ovulating! :) now u can really enjoy vail yay!!

Tash fxd for ur bfp!! Im sooo anxious for u!!

Laura my family is close too (his side) but i cant hangout with them really. They are so consumed with eachother that im kinda a lost wheel thats fit on once in a while. I have no motivation to clean my house is 53 degrees F. Its like ice and bc of our finances cant turn heat on (he turns pellet stove on when he gets home from work i cant lift bags to turn it on and he never turns it on for me during day. So i stay in bed under covers alot! Tv is boring and i dont really read. Kobe hangs out with me. Maybe i can take up knitting or something. Hmm. I am so happy for u laura!! U and lo!!<3


----------



## mommylov

I used a FR digi OPK so I cant use it once I get a + but I do have a ton of cheapy OPK (The blue ones from amazon) but Ive never used them before. I suppose I can use those today when I get home? Plus I still have preseed from last time so I will use that as well. Im just hoping that everything IS in fact normal and that today wasnt a false +.

Jen, so sorry that the house is cold. :( Howcome he turns on the heat when he is home but cant turn it on when you are?


----------



## jen435

Amy a positive is a positive ur having a surge :) if u used frer dig then ur fine :) no need to deal with cheapies! Im so excited for u!!

He wont take the time to start if for me bc he sleeps in til noon and runs out the door sayin he gotta get up to his moms. Its fine i keep my bedroom door closed and under covers so i stay warm


----------



## jen435

Jess angel bethany horsey hi! I hope ur all having a good day!


----------



## mommylov

Just seems silly that he cant take the time to turn on the heat for you. I know that you are low on cash but we have heated matress pads on all of our beds in the house. Kind of works like a heated blanket but its a matress cover that goes under your sheet. They have energy efficient ones and Im sure even ones that arent energy efficient would be cheaper to run than the heat. Price depends on which kind you get (i.e dual side control, etc) but if you had one of those then you def wouldnt need the heat on. We had ours on the other night when it got to close to 0 here and we were boiling in the middle of the night. We do leave the heat on for our fur babies and the house but its on very low. Maybe see if thats something that you might like and can maybe do?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Gnight angel!


----------



## jen435

I had a heated blanket when I lived at my moms and loved it!! I dont mind a cold house im kinda used to it but its usually no lower then 60. so when i saw it dropped to low 50s i was like brrr. he is home now so im in basement nice and warm 78 :) we have a pellet stove so its cheap to run but like i said he needs to fill it to start it as i cant lift the bags from garage to basement and then pour it in. guess its just to hard to do that in the morning plus he sees it as we save our pellets too. He is now playing a football game with his brother over. I am completely bored and they are using our tv lol! But its my life. I wish I could go out and do something. I miss having freedom and $. But I did have a friend visit for 3 hrs yesterday while he was at work and that was so nice. To think this surgery really put me out. Really sucks but good thing the baby is healthy and kicking! :)

Goodnight angel! I hope you have a great weekend! I cant wait for your scan on weds! :) 

Tash fxd for some good news tomorrow!! :) 

Amy the more i think about it the more i like your idea of getting a heated mattress pad or blanket :) I hope you have a great weekend and those swimmers meet and fertilize that egg!! I am so excited you got your +OPK on the digital!! Its a great sign that your body is regulated and you should now have a good luteal period which is exactly what you need for a good pregnancy!!! :) Fxd for you and lots of :dust: your way!!


----------



## mommylov

So I've been having uterine cramping today. Don't know if I'm just sensitive after the hsg but its a wired kind of cramping. We bd tonight since I did get my ps opk but really worried about the cramps. I wonder if I'm feeling my uterus thicken? :(


----------



## jen435

oh no amy can you call doctor for reassurance or text her again? Im so sorry that your in pain i hope it subsides. do you think it could be from ovulation? I am praying that all goes well for you this cycle after all you been thru i dont want nothing more happening to you except for happiness from now on. :hugs: I hope you are okay sweety!


----------



## mommylov

I did a little reading and some people say that it can be from ovulation. Seeing as how I haven't been in pain since the hsg and am today and got a pos opk today I'm thinking it is. I'm going to give it until tomorrow to see what happens and if its still going on then ill call. I really hope nothing is wrong. I don't thinki could handle any more set backs :(


----------



## jen435

I recall having ovulation pain/cramps some monthes id just have twinges and others cramps. I am really hoping its what you are experiencing. Perhaps your eggs just released :) Let those swimmers reach that egg now and try to stay relaxed. I really hope this pain subsides by tomorrow but keep that number handy just incase. :hugs: Also bd as much as you can!! And try to enjoy it!! I am really keeping everything crossed for a healthy bouncy baby for you soon!! I cant wait to hear some good news this year!! We all know its really needed!

:dust: and lots of luck that everything is okay sweety!! I will definately be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Tash im anxiously awaiting for your response tomorrow! I hope you had a goodnight and that you will have a good weekend!

:dust:

Bethany, Horsey, Jess MISS YOU!! I hope you are all doing okay!!<3


----------



## aaronswoman79

hi girls. I miss you all. :hugs::flower:

Amy, ever since the first time I ovulated after d&c, I have been dealing with uterine cramping up to this day!! The same exact description you give. It didn't at all get in the way of me oving or getting pregnant. I still deal with cramping and have told docs. I have no idea why I get it. They tell me my uterus is probably different now after d&c and more sensitive. I literally feel everything down there. I started feeling movement by 12 weeks because of the sensitivity of my uterus. In a way I guess its good, in case I feel a decrease in babies movement I can go to emergency or make an appointment. I think the d&c completely changed me. I hardly ever got cramping until the first time I oved after d&c. 

Laura, good news about your good scan and that your lo is nice and healthy. That must feel very reassuring. 

Angel, how are you feeling today? Hope all is good with you.

Tash, fx this is your bfp.. Sounds very promising!!

Bethany, hope all is well with you. What cd are you on?

Jen, hope you and baby are doing good. As for financial struggles I understand all too well. My husband was unemployed during my last pregnancy (there one where I mc). And I suffered a lot during that time. I could never indulge in any cravings and felt malnourished. And couldn't work of course with the hematoma and other health issues. Thank God he is working now. Its so hard to find a job these days and with the way the economy is. 

Take care everybody!!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Morning girls!

How are you all?

Again ive not caught up yet, between the puppiesand the cleaning and realising my car was meant to have bene taxed a week ago im struggling to remember anything i read :S Ive even had to stop reading my book for now because i seem to reada few pages then completely forget what ive just read lol!

So im gonna try and remember who said what, if i get mixed up apologies in advance,,

Jen i think it sucks he wont put the heating on for you, surely your health and well being at the moment is more important? Why not have the heating off when hes there and let it be on when youre in? Wont cost that much then, and i dont want ot sit and slate your husband but at the end of the day your health and comfort (you are having a baby!!) is more important.. It really is, we want you to be comfortable :) I feel the cold alot too so i know what you must feel, i have to have the heating on all the time, but hte heating is my bill, i pay for the heating and electric so i have it on when i need it, and ( i know it soudns spiteful) but when i go to work and roomie is in the house on his own, i take the little heat control remote with me to work so he cant have the heating on, because last time me and chris went to his dads for the night, we came back and the heating had been on all day and night and had ran out !!!

Amy so glad that you are having a surge!! Thats very promising! I know i havent had the hsg thing, so cant relate, buttt, i know since the d and c, my body seems to be alot more alert, i always know when im ovulating now, i now get ovulation cramps and ewcm, and i always knows whats happening etc. so i do believe that any kind of operation or procedure they do in there can heighten your , senses, if thats the right word to use, in regards to what your body is doing!!

How are u all u other girls? Horsey? Jess hows baby? Laura how you doing?? Bethany whats new with you?! I just had a thought as well, when you move to thailand when is that? And will u still have internet!?!?! lol!! Angel how u doing chick? All well with baby? Yourself?

I just love u all!!

AFM:

Well, i feel really strange at the moment , i dont like fish .. full stop, i just dont like anything about eating fish, apart from tuna.. But the past four days all ive dreamed about is cooking a salmon, and having this lovely meal with new potatoes and salmon and this lovely sauce, i researched it yesterday and apparently there is a dish exactly like what i dreamed of, its called salmon pad thai, and all ive wanted for days is salmon.. Yesterday chris asked what i wanted for dinner and i said salmon, and he said i cant cook u salmon babes because the shops are closed... I CRIED.. how strange!! I cried because i wanted salmon!! Which i hate! i do not like salmon! or any kind of fish!!

But yeah ive lost my debit card, so i cant even tax my car, so now im like, illegal, i cant use my car until my new debit card comes through so i can tax it, and ive been driving round for a week with no tax!! Oopppsssssssss lol!! 

BTW sorry the long ass post..

Im gonna have a damn good clean today and get all the washing done

The puppies are fine, getting bigger every day, its scary watching how big they are getting they are growing so fast! Duchess has nailed the potty training and has even started going outside.. Duke on the other hand seems to just piss and shit wherever his arse feels like it lol trying my patience a little bit lol!! 

I am currently 15DPO, no signs of AF anywhere.

Ooohhhhhhhhhh did i mention........... :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::cloud9:

Okay so its a very very faint one! And i dont have a picture :( But its there! In fact i don't have to squint , its sat on the table about two feet away and i can see it, its definitely pink... I was rationalising myself saying it was an Evap, but , i have no signs of af, had a knicker sticker on since yesterday ( not the same one obviously, i mean i have had different ones on lol ) and nothing but a heap of creamy CM, yay NICE! 

Since i started writing this ive done another one, faint still, but :bfp:

I am so calm right now... I am not telling Chris until they are dark enough that he doesnt say im looking for lines.. And ive figured out how im going to tell him already lol!!

Basically Chris said that when im pregnant again he doesnt want to have sex with me , he is convinced that we lost our baby because we had sex a few times, ive told him sex is completely safe but he feels its his fault, so when he next asks for sex, and starts being all seductive, im going to say babe i cant have sex with you... And when he says why, im gonna say, you said you wouldnt have sex with me while im pregnant :D

Im trying to think of a better more unique way but i cant think lol!!

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I KNEW i felt pregnant, i felt it even before suspected implantation! I kept saying i feel it i feel it.. And was my sisters birthday yesterday so what im going to do is test again today and tomorrow to make sure, and then get a cheap baby grow and some colouring pens and write aunty on it, and take it to her to unwrap as a late birthday present, but only she can open it ! Im not telling anybody apart from my sister and chris at the moment, nobody not even my mum, i want to wait until im 12 weeks.. Will be really hard cos if i get big like i did last time im buggered, ill jsut have to deny it at all costs lol!!

How are u xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks angel :) I knew it, i felt so calm, ive cried non stop this cycle, and like u said i did put alot of my faith in the psychic. its so strange. i havent told chris yet for another reason, i need to clean this whle house, if i tell him im expecting he will want me to sit down and do fuck all, and then teh house wont get cleaned ( well to my standards anyway) and the washing wont get done (properly) so i need to completely gut the house today so its done, and then when i tell chris, he might make sure the roomie keeps te house tidy, im just gonna make sure i keep having regular sit down breaks :)

How are u and baby xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

First off.... Congrats tash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:crib::dance::wohoo: Yay I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! What's your fav color? Hehe oh I'm so so so excited. Angel is right, what a great way to start off 2013!!!:thumbup:

Angel, the cramps started during the day at work and so I don't think it was an orgasm lol but I woke up this morning and it seems to have subsided so I think it could've been o pains. I'm still in bed so I'm going to get up and go pee and see if that changes anything. Oh and last night took 5 cheapy o tests and they were all pos so def surged. I'll take another one thus morning and see what it says :) I'm sorry you aren't feeling well :( maybe morning sickness kicking in?


----------



## lilesMom

woohoo xxxxx
congrats tash thats brill i thought u were by what u been saying but was afradi to say too much in case u weretn :) woohoo thats fab xxxxxx

angel thats a great sign, i know nausea isnt nice but is reassuring, thats how my sickyness started , mild car sickness but not ina car :) xxxx
roll on wed xxxxxxx

amy hon, i never had Ov pains till after my mmc, then i has Ov pain every month xxx
i took it as a good sign, least i knew i was Ov xxxxxxxxxx

im good today xxx
still happy from scan, tryin to get used to my back bandage, its kind of annoying but itf it helps its all good xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i gotta log off, im goin to my friends house and i must get ready :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura! Have fun at your friends house! :)

So just had a heap of ewcm and I think my surge is almost over. Not sure if it was pos but glad we bd last night. Waiting for dh to wake up so I can get some more swimmers lol pain is gone too so really think it was just different because of the hsg. I became more sensitive after the 1st mc and my d&c but this time wasn't the same so I was scared. Feel much better now :) now if I can just catch that eggy and have a healthy sticky bean I would be elated :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I so hope you catch that sticky bean Ames!!! Then we are all well on our way!! Just got Bethany and Horsey now hehe !

I am so excited, i want to POAS again because i dont believe it... But i cant hold my pee long enough and im not even drinking alot really.... So im gonna hold it as long as possible and go POAS again later.. 

Ive tried cleaning up, but i just dont have the energy i want to go to bed...

Ive had loads of things this cycle that have made me think i was pregnant.. But just brushed them off cos i seem to have alot of symptoms every cycle...

Sickness two days ago, verry very tired, short tempered, crying over nothing, heaps of creamy cm, just the general feeling of being pregnant..

So excited!!

My favourite colour is either pink or purple :D But so that im different from the other names can i be green?! How are u all xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ive just had thought, i think i know why i was sick on thursday.. It wasnt morning sickness.. I took two dihydrocodeine tablets when i got to work because i felt like my AF cramps were going to come so i thought if i took painkillers before they came it would stop them, and i think my body knew i was pregnant and it wasnt good for the baby so threw them up.. Just a theory, dont think it was Morning sickness xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

yay tash!! Congrats!! :flower: I knew that dream must have been a sign. The exact same thing happened to me. And the dream felt very real! So how long are you gonna wait to tell your dh??


----------



## mommylov

Changed you to green :) yay so excited!!! Now hopefully Bethany, horsey and I can join you girls! :)

Bd just now again and will again tomorrow morning just to be safe. Come on catch that eggy!!! I'm hoping in two weeks Ill have a bfp too. :D


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yay Ames!! Then we can all be bump buddies hehe :D

Jess im definitely not telling him yet, the lines are too faint and id hate to tell him and then get AF and have a chemical or, id hate if i had a batch of tests that just give false pos or evaps, im sure they are pink, but silly me i just used a clearblue one but obviously theres not enough hcg yet if im only getting faint lines on sensitive ones it wont show up on clearblue for a few more days i dont think.. i have about 5 tests left and will do one with fmu and the same on monday , if af doesnt turn up first, no sign of her and she was due yesterday :)

How are u all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks angel! I'm praying hard and really hoping I'm third time lucky. I don't think my heart can take anymore bad news


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Tash congrats!! :) im soooo soooo happy for u!!! Fxd that lil one sticks and many sticky vibes ur way!!! I hope fmu gives ur the bfp satisfaction u need!! Woooohooo!! What a great way to start the new year!!!<3

Amy soo sooo glad ur pain subsided<3 praying this is it for u sweety!! Now try to relax enjoy bd and time with dh :) tww yay!! Tons of :dust: ur way!!<3

Bethany Horsey Hi!! I hope all is well ladies!!<3

Angel weds is almost here<3 i cant wait to here more good news! :) 

Laura bump picture yet??? Please post one wont u??? 

Jessica how are u & lo? <3

I hope everyone is having a good weekend! I went to babys r us today and realized babys need alot of stuff! Yikes! I only lasted an hour and had to leave. Cant wait to get energy and look again!


----------



## mommylov

Yes isn't is crazy how much a tiny little one needs? Lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well FMU BFP is the same lightness as yesterday, starting to get a little bit worried :/ AF was due on Friday and still no sign of her, no cramps or anything, i'm going to ring the doctors in the morning i think and request a blood test to confirm a pregnancy.. Might put my mind at rest, i have two more tests and wont be buying any more i dont think, too expensive, i wont do any more tests today im going to wait until tomorrows FMU before work. Hmmm maybe its just a shy bean.. 

I mean its a good sign that ive got faint BFPs and no AF isnt it? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Changed you to green :) yay so excited!!! Now hopefully Bethany, horsey and I can join you girls! :)
> 
> Bd just now again and will again tomorrow morning just to be safe. Come on catch that eggy!!! I'm hoping in two weeks Ill have a bfp too. :D

sending angels and prayers ur way sweetie, i want u to have a sticky bean sooooo bad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
u deserve nothing but good things from here on out. xxx
2013 will be all of our lucky yrs xxxxxxxxxxxx


angel , i met a girl i work with in the hosp when i went up, she was after 2 mcs, has a little girl of 8 months, she is 8 weeks now with her second and all is well. just to boost u up that it can happen for u and amy this time too, hope ur wait for wed is goin ok sweetie,these last few days before scan can be helly, love u, sending angels and prayers to u too for great outcome.
no offenece but im liking ur spots and sickyness :) great signs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash dont worry hon, its normal for test not to be darker yet, can take a few days to get darker. xxxx also depends on how concentrated urine is and the actual pee stick its self, some have varying amounts of dye in um :) so dont worry, a line is a line is a line :) hee hee congrats xxxxxxxxxxxx
wait 2 days or so if u can and u should see darker than, even if u dont dont worry.
i went to doc 2 days before my af was due to confirm, i think they thought i was over eager but i didnt care i just wanted to make it all real for myself :)
i know how hard it is not to worrry believe me :) xxxxxxxxx but try ur best for ur sake and ur lovely little bubs :) enjoy ur preg as much as u can, i know easier said than done for a while till we can start to believe it :) xxxxx


jen so sorry im a lazy cow still no pic, il do it soon i promise, my friend i went to last nt lives a good way away from me, about 1.5 hr drive there and i dropped my other friend back home after so 2 hrs to come home, i got home at 3 am so im a bit lazy today :) 
when i wake up properly later il do it :) xxxxx
hope alls good with u, xxx
baby shopping is fun isnt it, can be daunting but if we do it little by little over next few months we be fine xxxxxxxxx

i had great fun at my friends last nt, we stayed at her place for few hrs , then went to a pub and when they went dancing me and one of my friends came home :) i love dancing but was afraid of drunken elbows headin for my bump :) 
i know i wouldnt have enjoyed myself tryin to protect d bumo and had 2 hr drive ahead . but i had great fun, so glad i went down :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and tash green is amy s colour, i can get u a different green or u can share purple with me if u like :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
purple is a good colour :) haha

bethany we miss u , where u go? xxxxxxxxx hpe ur good xxxxxxxx
u toohorsey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hoping alls well with u and bumpy xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks laura, yeah sure ill share purple :D Thanks :D

Yeah i dont care if my doctor thinks im eager, i they had been through what we have been throug they would be the same !!

Period was due on Friday according to when i od and my luteal phase being 13 / 14 days, so its two days late now which is a good pregnant sign, im gassy, feel tracel sick , i feel hungry all the time, as in all the time, and ive started becomin the same as i was when i was pregnant last time.. I used to wake up really early in the morning with belly ache because i needed to pee and i started doing that this morning . 

Im not telling chris until either ive got a darker test or a doctors confirmation :) Yay! 

Only person im telling is my sister, gonna give her a baby grow with the words Auntie AGAIN on it, but im gonna tell her not totell anybody else, and she wont :)


How are you doing laura?

xx


----------



## lilesMom

it so great tash , im so happy for u hon xxxxxxxxxxx
yeah i thought same about my doc, they can feck off if they think im weird, ha ha
im allowed be over eager :) just shows we r excited for our bubs :) its all good :)
il change ur name colour there now, i love changin name colours :) xx
think u be safe to tell chris, u have had so many faint pos now, i wodlnt be doubting it hon xxxxxxxx its great xxxxxxxxxx

im good babe im in good form, im 19 weeks today and with a good scan day before yest so im very happy, :) its so reassurng to have good scan, u gonna go for early scan? 
if u dont autmoatically get one, play up how worried u r to ur doc and say u need one. i donno if ye get them anyways. not that i think u will need one but for peace of mind, it is fab xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off chickies, chat soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

as promised some pics sorry so long coming, i was lazy :) 

stripy top is day of christening , black top is today :)
and that my bub last fri :) xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0081.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC_0091.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 10









DSC_0089.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

Awwwww so cute Laura!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys , how ye all? xxx
just back from seeing the hobbit :)


----------



## mommylov

Tested negative thus morning on cheapy o tests so surge is over :) so bd fri (when I got the pos opk), yesterday and about to tonight. Fx! So badly want this to happen thus cycle


----------



## jen435

Tash im sure ur sticky bean is just fine :) fxd for u!<3

Laura love love love ur bump<3 super cute!!!! Eek im so excited for u being at a milestone! You look great! As for the ultrasound how beautiful!! Baby has such a cute facial profile!!<3 i cant wait for ur gender reveal! Thank u for sharing!! 

Angel i hope ur okay weds will be here soon!! I cant wait to leave work and read ur post.<3

Amy tons of :dust: for ur sticky bean this cycle. Sounds like u did everything right. Praying egg n sperm met up now and baby is on the way!! You covered ur bases well<3

Tash ill be changing u as soon as i get on my dh pc!! As u all know im always on this darn phone. But so glad to have pocket ninjas!!

Amy Bethany Horsey left!! 2013 we can do this!! :dust:

Bethany and Horsey :hugs: i seriously hope ur both okay<3 Miss u both


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is having a wonderful day! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Oh yes, stay away from Dr Google :ignore: Come onnnnn wed :brat:!!!! I swear, when you want time to slow down it speeds up and then times like these where you are just wishing for the days to NOT drag, they do. Sigh :growlmad:! Anything you can do to take your mind off of things? Movie? Book? Go for a walk? :xmas8:

Ive been wanting to see that movie too and I also can do suspense but horror... nooooo thank you :nope:! DH got me into the show Dexter and although its not "scary", there are some parts that kind of freak me out :argh:. There was this one where this guy would lure his victims to his house where he set up a maze and it had strob lights and hanging skulls... ya that image stayed with me for a LONG time. It was so bad that night, I had to go to the restroom and made DH stand outside the door :loo:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I got up this morning with no tests left... So.. Me being clever, i decided to empty an old moisturiser pot and clean it, i then peed FMU into it and screwed the lid on.. Drove to the Sainburys near work, and bought some tests.. I bought two clearblue plus, hardly a line on each, got quite discouraged, then for somer reason decided to use the digital..

I cant tell you how it felt to see this..
https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pregnant_zps7c99fda8.jpg

Went to doctors, they refused to take bloods etc and they said that a positive digital was as good as and i didnt need to do anything any further...
Hmmm.... Okay then lol

They told me to get lots of rest, dont bend down or move too quickly, to sleep on my left side and to try and carry on as normal lol EASIER SAID THAN DONE

So anyway, i was going to think ofa creative way to tell chris... But as soon as the digital said pregnant i cried my eyes out and rang chris !!

X Hope ur all ok X


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> I got up this morning with no tests left... So.. Me being clever, i decided to empty an old moisturiser pot and clean it, i then peed FMU into it and screwed the lid on.. Drove to the Sainburys near work, and bought some tests.. I bought two clearblue plus, hardly a line on each, got quite discouraged, then for somer reason decided to use the digital..
> 
> I cant tell you how it felt to see this..
> https://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag41/Natasha_Vienetta_Moran/pregnant_zps7c99fda8.jpg
> 
> Went to doctors, they refused to take bloods etc and they said that a positive digital was as good as and i didnt need to do anything any further...
> Hmmm.... Okay then lol
> 
> They told me to get lots of rest, dont bend down or move too quickly, to sleep on my left side and to try and carry on as normal lol EASIER SAID THAN DONE
> 
> So anyway, i was going to think ofa creative way to tell chris... But as soon as the digital said pregnant i cried my eyes out and rang chris !!
> 
> X Hope ur all ok X

That is soooo awesome!!!! :wohoo: So if they wont have you come in for blood work, when will be your first apt? So excited and happy for you!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Im so eager and want to :test:... do you think 1-2dpo is too soon? jk lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

HAha Ames!! Hmm 1-2dpo lmao!! Id laugh if you got a positive lol! But yay for TWW! I know one thing, im never falling for the * test upto 6 days before your period* thing ever again! I didnt get my BFP til 16dpo and only got the digi positive on 17dpo today!


Well to be honest the doctor didnt really help at all, i told her i was terrified and didnt know if i was pregnant or not, i said i felt it, had missed my period and didnt get bfp technically until today! And i requested BETA, but she said theres no need i was like hmm okay? I said that i didnt know what to do and she said that i should just get bed rest for 4-5 weeks and then go to the midwives if i want, she really gave me no direction at all, but i dont care, i dont need all that crap, the baby is either gonna stay with me or go to heaven, and to be fair, nothing the midwives can do will either help or stop either way... And plus the doctors said on my last miscarriage report that the cause was simply fetal demise, i have perfect levels or all hormones e.g progesterone etc, and she simply said theres no need to assume it iwll happen again, and to be honest, i really feel this one will stick.. 

Both my pregnancy readings said that i will conceive or find out im pregnant in january and i will give birth to a healthy baby, thats all the faith i need, they been right so far :/ xxxxxx

How are u ames xxx


----------



## mommylov

LOL I know right! Can you imagine if I did? Im sure I would be in the news :rofl: I too dont believe the "6 days before your missed period" :nope:. Both times I didnt get mine until AF was due! I know that Laura got hers relatively soon but I think the majority of us got it right around af was suppose to come :flower:. 

Thats gotta be true :thumbup:! She was right about you getting pregnant so Im thinking she will be right about you giving birth in the end of summer/begining of fall :baby:. Im glad that we are all getting there... just got Horsey, Bethany, and I left and then we will all be bump buddies :happydance:! 

If your levels are good, then I guess I can see how they say there is nothing left to do but wait a few weeks for bubs to show and that Horsey and Bethany will be there too! :cloud9:

Im doing great! So inspired by recent events (You and Angel). Im also so so so happy that everything is going well for Jess, Laura, and Jen and thier bubs. Makes me feel sooo in this month and Bethany and Horsey will be too! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

I know! I am so certain that you horsey and bethany will get yours very very soon, then we can all give birth this year and be bump buddies now! Replacing TTC buddies hehe! We really all will go through this whole journey together! And i know for sure that even when bubba is here we will all be mom buddies!!

I am so excited for when you three post your bfps on here i really am!!

Im just sat watching tele, and since i told chris im pg, hes done nothing but make me sit down and chill,

* Tash are you hungry?* 
*Do you need a cushion?* 
* DONT U DARE BEND DOWN TO THAT WASHING MACHINE* 
*You can have my side of the bed nearer the toilet*

Gosh i can understand him and its nice but its smothercating lol! And i did say to him in very blunt words that he NEEDS to sort roomies shit out and really hep around the house, both of them, ive told them i cant do it all anymore and the most important thing is my baby, not cleaning up after those two grown men, especially roomie!

xxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think its high time for roomie to MOVE OUT if you ask me! hahah Are there talks of that happening?


----------



## TTCSecrets

well we havent really talked about it.. chris hasnt been home very long and he has a friend round so we cant really discuss it when we dont want people to know, he wants to tell his mum and isaid no because i dont want to tell anybody at all til im twelve weeks, and its not fair on my mum if his knows before mine, its not fair at all,, so i think we will have to discuss it later in bed or when his friends gone but even then roomie is stuck to us like glue so might have to be in bed later :( But i have told him that to be honest, roomie needs to go, even if this pregnancy doesnt work out, he still needs to be gone for good, we need our own space !

xxx


----------



## mommylov

For sure. You guys def need your space and alone time and the last thing you should be worrying about is roomie and his messes etc. I hope it all works out with him!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
how ye all doing? good i hope 


thanks jen, i love my bump , itis growing mighty fast though, think bub be big buster :) 
Oh is convinced its a boy cos so big :) 
how u keeping? ive seen ur bump recently ish on fb, u have a lovely bump goin on now :)

angel ,i so cant do scary anymore, i get nightmares, i have avoided scary books and films for yrs but will read or watch almost anything else, :)
i read the hobbit a long time ago, im glad there was a good gap cos i dont like reading books and watching films too close together cos i have too many comparisons in my head. the hobbit is quite good but as usual i prefer the book ha ha but thats me all the time ;) u r nearly there sweetie xxxxxxxx looking forward to ur good news xxxxxxx

amy fx for u sweetie, u do sooo have ur bases covered, its up to :sperm: and eggies now to meet up and do the bidness :) hee hee fx xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash i neevr can do elaborate ways of telling people these things, im so excited i just blurt it :) ha ha 
defo agree roomie needs to go :) glad chris is lookin after u hon xxx
u could be same as me, my first mmc was unexplained too and thank god this bub is growing away mad :) xxxxx

hi horsey i see u, hope alls well xxxx

bethany come BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lilesMom

sorry posted too soon by accident by pressing enter button, never happened before :)
im so dopey and tired all day, its only 9pm but im gonna head ot bed soon, im just wrecked today :) 

jess hope alls still well xxxx

ilovehim u stil on here hon xxxxxxx hope ur good xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

yay!! Congrats Tash! I know docs can be difficult at times, like over here they don't want to see you until you are like 8 weeks or something. I guess its different with every hospital. As for the roomie, now you are first priority and if you want him out he should go. Maybe you or dh can find another place for him? Or someone who will take him in? I am sure the roomie will understand, especially because you are PREGNANT now. Doesn't it feel good to say it! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, good luck on your scan on Wed. I also have my appointment and scan on Wed, also very nervous. I am sure all will go well for you!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen and Laura, you both are just about to the half way mark!! Wow, I can't believe the time has gone by so quickly. Now its time to start preparing for baby!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I hope you're ok hon! Although I am not on here to often, I notice your absence. I hope you are doing great. We miss you. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

yup jess its exciting :)
glad ur still goin good, good luck for wed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi, Amy!! Hows the tww going!! I have fx for you. Just remember, you will be going into this next pregnancy very prepared and the docs will know just what to do to take care of you!!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> yup jess its exciting :)
> glad ur still goin good, good luck for wed xxxxxxxxxx

I hope I am going good. I get paranoid sometimes, because I can feel movement, but then for a few days I can't really feel much. So its scary. I know since I am not yet 14 weeks, I will rarely feel movement. But its still so scary.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Angel! Im sure everything is going to be perfect for you girls! how far along are you now? I lost track :oops: The only thing I know is that we are ALL going to be blessed with 2013 babies!

Bethannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... miss you!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi Jess! Keeping my fingers crossed for you and Angel! Im sure everything is going to be perfect for you girls! how far along are you now? I lost track :oops: The only thing I know is that we are ALL going to be blessed with 2013 babies!
> 
> Bethannnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy... miss you!

I am 13.5 weeks. Not sure exactly because baby is measuring bigger. I admire your positive attitude , I wish I were more like you. You will be blessed Amy, I know it. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jess i was the exact same hon, 
i didnt feel it all the time but thats normal at that stage , i still cant predict movement much, that comes much later , best o lck wed, lookign forward to ur pic xx


----------



## horseypants

I'm terrible, im jelly of all the pregos! congrats though :)


----------



## mommylov

Horsey!!!! :wave: How are you hun?


----------



## horseypants

-
I'm having a never ending cycle
A bit more jelly than I would choose to be ;)
Occasionally am gripped with fear that I'll be childless forever
Occasionally gripped with fear wondering if my uterus is ok after d&c
I have to pay fertility doc costs out of pocket

+
I am seeing a fertility doc who I really like
Just had a nice 2 week long vacation


:)

there is more but those are the main things? I MISSED YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

LOL 

We've missed you too! How long have you been seeing this fertility dr? Does he have any insight as to why the long cycle? I def dont think you will be childless hun... your baby is coming! Youve been wanting twins and maybe you are going to be the next octomom ( not the same as her, just have multiple babies) :)


----------



## horseypants

heheh. i had a daydream about that octomom scenario - that i FINALLY ovulated and there were like 10 eggs lol. that time strangely i was not gripped by fear. that's how bad i've been wanting to be prego. the prego grass seems greener even if you have way too many chillun.

it is so wierd - this time and last time, no ovulation :(

my prolactin came back a little high when we did the blood tests. that can delay ovulation, but it wasnt high enough to take medication for. my tsh came back high too and i am taking pills for that now, even though it wasnt too bad. i also am overweight. that could be a factor. i was hoping the clomid would make me o! but alas it has not. i am going to follow the doctor's orders though and take femara next time. after that, maybe i'll ask that we stop those pills if they are obviously not working. 

once this cycle finally ends, i am going to do more blood tests and then go in to monitor follicles. i think the plan is to do a trigger shot and then time intercourse. if that doesnt work after a couple tries, then iui. it could be veryyyyyy expensive though and i am honestly not sure if we can find the $ to do all this. i figure take it one step at a time. just the relief of having good doctors on the case makes a huge difference for my state of mind with all this stuff. -and if/when i do get prego, they will be standing by to do lots of blood tests and lots of scans. this time if something goes wrong, we will know we did everything we could.


----------



## mommylov

It sounds you got a great plan set! I feel very optimistic and really brought this dr will figure things out for you! :)

I don't know about you but to me it's almost comforting when they find something wrong when you are having difficulties ttc so long as its something fixable. Makes me feel like we will have a healthy bub atleast that's what I pray for :)


----------



## horseypants

yeah - it's kind of fun taking the pill in the morning and i do think it has helped with my mood. imma go eat noodles lol.


----------



## mommylov

Plus it's better then trying and having repeat loses or no luck. Just hope they are able to "fix" us lol enjoy your noodles!


----------



## horseypants

the noodles were acceptably yummy :) yes, i am hoping and praying that the next one will stick. god it will be good to look back fondly on these days off too much sleep with a little one driving me crazy instead of my own spinning gears.


----------



## mommylov

It most certainly will!


----------



## mommylov

It's more quiet here now a days now that almost everyone is pg. I remember the days you miss one days and you had to read through pages :(


----------



## jen435

Horsey sooo great to have you back :) im glad to hear ur getting help and ur levels checked. I hope youll be pregnant soon with ur sticky bean!!<3 we want it for you so badly! Hoping u wont have to get too involved with infertility doctor though to save u money. What we do for children. I pray u have multiple angels that are healthy beautiful and great babys for u!!

Tash im so happy for u!!<3 i hope ur roomie moves out and glad dh knows now  take it easy and ull be at ur first appt soon! Yay!

Amy so glad for tww :) fxd this is it and hsg meds folic acid worked magic<3

Angel fxd for weds please take it easy. Im sure u and lo are just fine<3 sending u tons of sticky vibes<3

Am horsey and bethany :dust: u will be our next bfps!


----------



## jen435

Amy i post often. But i know seems like many are really busy. Miss u all<3


----------



## mommylov

I guess I'm having withdrawals hehe 

How are you feeling?


----------



## jen435

Im okay cant complain though life isnt too great at least im havin a baby yea know. My high risk doctor went from everythings great to something is borderline too low... :/ but he said something with numbers arent bad enough too worry too much. Idk what the hell.he ment today. Ill.call tom to ask but im afraid to.


----------



## jen435

Other then that im praying to work weds as if i dont i am going to lose my car as the hospital sent over 3,000 in bills.to collects and they want a credit card idk why the hospital couldnt work out a payment plan. Im having a baby my husband wont get a job and believes ill do what i have to to.support us while he figures out his business. Im fed up and been complaining too much. I want to buy something cheap off ebay for my baby or go to a local store and get something special and i.cant do anything. I want this baby i want to give her tbe world but im pregnant cant take xrays and no one will allow.me to work for em. Im fed up and angry with dh he knows it so does his mom but no one cares. My bills are my problem he is keepin the mortgage paid by borrowing and thats all that matters. Im just a complainer im sorry. I am starting to realize there woulda been no good time to get pregnant and i would personally suffer financially til baby comes anyway but i pray to god i get a job asap once she is born. Ill do anything to support her n i along with kobe. I wish dh felt the same and swallowed his pride. Least we talked but i got no where. All well. Rant over sorry.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy I have withdrawals from the girls too but to be honest now I'm pregnant I feel I need u guys even more I'm only 4 weeks 4 days and Chris is really excited n I'm just like ... Not ... I mean I am but I'm scared to be :( I am terrified the whole time and I don't like it , went to the doc yesterday n she didn't give me any direction at all basically told me that pregnancy isn't a disease and I should carry on as normal I was like easier said than done miss lol hope ur okay Ames how is the tww going xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen, I'm truley sorry that you aren't to enjoy this pregnancy like you should. You so deserve it and you have so much on your plate without having to deal with your husband and his family. Does he not worry about losing you or his daughter? If you were to wall out the door I'm sure he would be devestated but just doesn't think that will ever happen. My heart breaks when you tells us about the things he and his family do and say like not putting on the heat for you or calling you lazy after you had major surgery while pregnant. Obviously you know your situation better than any of us and know what's best for you and baby but have you thought about staying with your mom for a little bit? Also, are you going to be able to get some clarification from the dr today about what's going on? Hugs and love to you :hugs:

Tash, I totally know what you mean. I know that if and when I do get pregnant, I would need you guys even more. It's so scary to know what we know. We don't have the luxury of being in a state of oblivious bliss because we are aware of everything because of what we have gone through. It almost as if that was taken away from us. But I know that we are all meant to be mothers and I keep trying to tell myself that our perfect lo was just in the making. Try and relax and enjoy as much of this as you can. Your baby will be beautiful and healthy and will be in your arms before you know it :)

As for me, everything up until now seemed to go relatively quick. I think the holidays and all the testing I was having done made everything fly by but now being in the tww is just torturous. We have bd every day since last fri when I got my pos opk so I'm hoping that we covered all basis. I just wish I knew already. :( My dr wanted me to come in 7 days after my + OPk to check my progesterone so Ill be getting blood drawn on thursday night and getting the results friday.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Dont mind me... Im just kind of in a weird funk/place right now. Im sure everyone is busy and now that we are all in different places in our ttc journey, its bound to change things. I wish everyone well no matter what happens :)


----------



## jen435

:hugs: amy im not going anywhere. I keep distracted by u ladies and this thread keeps me going.. Im so thankful for u all. <3 ive just been tryin to stay clear of complaining is all since u ladies have alot to deal with and i like to imagine everything perfect... Though we know life never is.

How are u today? I am soo excited for u in 14-13days. Feels like an eternity to wait but to know ur body is regulating and gettin better it makes me feel more confident that ull concieve a healthy lo soon!


----------



## mommylov

You shouldnt feel like you have to filter what you say here or hold anything in :nope:. Thats what brought us all together to begin with :flower:. We are here for you Jen and anytime you need to vent, just vent away god knows I do :dohh:! You have had many things thrown at you and I cant imagine what you are going through :nope: but I know I wouldnt be able to not get it out and I hope that you dont feel like you cant or shouldnt here. :hugs:

Im ok, just really on an emotional rollercoaster today :cry:. I went into this cycle so optomistic and then I got hit with the pesimistic stick today :grr:. Im about 4dpo and feel out :sadangel:... I have never felt like that this early on before. Maybe the multiple losses and then the last pregnancy being a nightmare with the ER and changing drs and all :shrug:. THEN finding out something is wrong. It just makes me feel like Im at my breaking point :sad2:. I should be happy that they found something and were able to give me meds to fix it. It should make me feel better about this cycle. I was just telling Horsey last night how when they find something wrong its almost comforting and I woke up this morning and its like that all went out the window for me :shrug:. Im sorry, I dont mean to rant and probably sound crazy :loopy: but these are really the thoughts and feelings Im having right now. Im just trying to take a deep breath and ignore all of it right now so that I can keep whats left of my sanity today :ignore:. 

How are you feeling today? Are you working tomorrow?


----------



## jen435

Angel hope ur new semester goes well :) tomorrow is finally weds too! Fxd for a heartbeat and beautifully growing lo.<3 

Tash try not to stres over messes. Men are pigs. Roomie knew when u concieved he would be moving out so goodbye to him and one less thing to think about. Ur hubby cooks so dont sweat the dishes if he doesnt do them right away it doesnt mean u have to. Stay relaxed calm and imagine ur lil bean sticking to ur wall growing. Soon ull be at ur obgyns hearing a beautiful heartbeat.<3 

Moms really have the hardest jobs to support provide clean cook house and carry a baby while trying to think positive and stressfree for.our los etc. Then when they are here we are rewarded with sleepless nights a beauiful crying baby we want to make happy. Our job its so important hard and rewarding. I can relate to jealousy of girls that have a stress free pregnancy in the sense they can enjoy ultrasounds and checkups. I get excited yes but so much fear is also there ... I called my doctor they said report went to obgyn i dont see them til the 18th. Prayin for a call back. Also waiting from a text for work to know my hours. I can tell they dont want me there anymore so they cutting my hours instead of firing me. I could collect if they fired me so its easier to give me 3-4hr shifts or say i have no pts for the day. All well all i can do is wait on dr and my job. My mil used my husbands rent $ that he gave her and ordered us the babys crib i wanted. It should be here next week. So thats kinda exciting. At least my baby will have place to sleep. She ordered it from amazon and i recall bethanys amazon experience sooo im hoping it comes in good condition and makes it to my house.

Laura how are u?


----------



## jen435

Aww amy :hugs: i know that ur scared of thinking positive to be hurt so its ur mind protecting urself. Perfectly normal sweety. We put so much pressure on that bfp we forget to enjoy it bc of all our bad luck. You have great doctors amazing husband u where given anwsers and ways to correct then and increase ur fertility<3 all the right direction. Ur bfp that stays is coming and u must keep ur eye on the prize even with all the bumps. U will make it and we will talk about ur struggles of getting there as a thing of the past when we see ur sweet lo<3


----------



## mommylov

Thats nice that your MIL did something nice for you and the baby for a change. :) Ive ordered TONS of things from Amazon and for the mostpart have not been dissapointed.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen, Im really hoping so. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Yes she surprised me. 

I know good things will come for all of us. U bethany horsey all need bfps. We need laura angel tash jess to have healthy los at full term. This is all in the making for 2013. Its going to happen. It has too!


----------



## mommylov

yup, just gotta dig DEEP I suppose and find that faith.

I as talking to dh about it just now on Google IM and he is super supportive and optomistic. He said "u have to just think about what we know now, and everything we didnt know before" which I know is true. Trying to focus on the good and things that we are blessed with and let it be. <3

Im so glad that she did that for you. You so deserve to be happy! <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls you really keep me going.. Well im at home on the settee and chris wont let me lift a finger. Which is nice but im so bored and feel useless. I cant believe how tired i am.. Dont remember being this tired last time.. And im worrying baout finances too Jen, i barely have enough money to live on after all my bills are done, so im tryin to figure out how to clear most of it off in the next three months so i can start saving a lil bit ready for baby...

Well, my sisters birthday presents came through the post today, bought her two shamballa bracelets in her favourite colours,a gift card for her favourite restaurant, a book, some pants and socks with cute pictures on.. And ive bought a cheap baby grow, and ive written the following .(sorry if u think its vulgar lol but its my humour haha :D )

On the front it says Auntie Lula.. Again!!!

Then on the back it says..
Coming to a fanny near you! September 2013!


HAHAHA So im wrapping them all ip individually and i will give her all her presents and leave the baby grow til last, partly because then it might make her forget htat her presents are late hehe ;)

Plan? LOL! xxx


----------



## mommylov

super cute Tash! Im sure she is going to love it :)


----------



## jen435

Love the idea tash! She will love it :)

I just called and told husband exactly how i feel. I called work to find out i only have two pts in am and then no pts til afternoon. Ugh. Also my boss was arrested nye and i learned he declared bankrupcy.... Im just going in working and thats it. I learned two girls quit and hr hired two new ones already. I hope business picks up and i get hours asap on my weds. Guess we will see. My husband said why are u crying i was like i wont be able to pay my car payment this month or for anything food life ins car ins student loan etc.... Ugh i have collection bills from agency and now more hospital bills coming for my surgery and hospital stay i just had. This isnt good my husband said i cant float ur bills. I said no will hire me im pregnant!!! I got to wait til july but i said the bills need cash to pay them with life ins car payment student loan... The car ins hosp bills collection agency bills health ins bills etc can go on credit card. But we need cash to pay credit card and i only have a 900 credit card limit. So it wont even help. He is so ignorant. Im rushing july just to work again but ill be job hunting in june as soon as baby is born. Idc if i have to be bread winner i will but i need my car to get to work etc. Im so upset i bought a basic kia car 4yrs ago owe two years on it and its going to be repossed if i dont get work hours im so angry.


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh no jen :( sounds like dh needs to swallow his pride and get a job or something, how can u be expected to carry the baby do the finances and everything on your own :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh my Jen! We have all said and I know you know it... DH needs to step up! This is HIS baby too that you are pregnant with. You didnt create her on your own. What is it going to take for him to see that he needs to get a REAL job! Makes me want to come over there and slap some sense into him. You shouldnt be worrying about all this on your own like you do! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

One more thing that annoys me is he said he been seeing me finacially.unstablr for four years now. I smacked him bc i worked three jobs as soon as i graduated target got rid of.me by reducing my hours to nothing bc i was over qaulified for job so they faded me out.... I filled in for a year full time at endodontist office and then found a pt job at dental office as dental assistant.. Then got hygiene license and got experirnce thru temping with lots of money coming in he was excitex seeing what i was bringing home. So was i. Had a great summer with a dmall savings and was payin down credit card. Then i found prem job for weds and still temped. In fall temping stopped due to pregnancy. I had my weds was able to pay my bills and use savings to pay credit card ... December surgery screwed me over and now no work hours available for me.... Idk sorry tryin to make sense of this. Then he tells me he has no money and his business is in trouble. But the financial problem is just my fault. Im so pissed.


----------



## jen435

Well he says that i pushed getting pregnant on him and he couldnt even enjoy it.

I know u ladies asked about me leavin to my parents for a while. I cant stay with them they first dont have a sparr room or bed and would expect rent even if it was for two nights. My parents are nice but arent giving. At 16 i had a job and had to pay for a shower to do my laundry for a ride to work for my own food. Everything i used had a.fee once i got my first job. Not condeming my parents ways but i cant afford to stay there atm.


----------



## jen435

As.for baby sitting my husband will have to watch her whilr i work then when i get home i watch her while.he goes up his moms. His mom or my parent cant babysit. My mom works fulltime lives an hour and half away my dad is already raising a three year old is.very.sick and disabled. My husband doesnt trust my parents either with our child.or.our dog. His mom works fulltime also and thinks i should take her to daycare and be able to pay for it. So whatever i wont have a baby sitter and.if.trav gets a job at 8-10an hour itll.never be enough to cover day care. I make more money in one day then.he would in two.days. So its better for me to work.


----------



## jen435

Sorry i think im finished being annoying. It helps to speak my mind rather then eat at me. Thank u for letting me rant here!


----------



## mommylov

They would charge you!??!!? Is it because they cant afford to have you? Im so sorry Jen, If we lived closer, I would tell you to come stay in our spare room. Thats just terrible that your husband would say those things to you and Im glad you smacked him! And as far as "pushing him into pregnancy", unless you had a gun to his head and said give me your sperm NOW then you cant be blamed. It was a joint decision and if he didnt want to have a baby, then he shouldnt have gone with it. Dont for a second think that is your fault. He shouldve had the balls to say or do something. Im sorry but Im just furious with him and feel so bad that you are having to go through this. As moms/moms-to-be, I cant imagine that we would ever not be there for our kids. Not knocking your parents and I certainly dont mean to offend with regards to them or your husband but you need all the support you can get esp right now. They should all know this and be there for you. It sounds like you have worked very hard with school and jobs and the one time that you arent able to be completly on your own and need support, things are falling apart. Its not right to have that burden be on your shoulders all the time and I really hope they step up and realize what they are doing to you :( xx


----------



## mommylov

No need to thank hun... so glad you got that all off your chest. I see, if its better for you to work vs Travis work then thats one thing but what if he got a real job? Would he be able to make the same as you if not more? Some women are ok with being the bread winner and working while thier hunsbands stay home and I know you mentioned that you dont mind but is that what you really want? Even if you dont mind making more money, if he would get a real job then maybe you guys wouldnt have to struggle and would be more comfortable. Has he EVER thought about that?? Sorry, Im not trying to be pushy but I just want the best for you and dont want you to suffer :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, It makes me so sad that you are going through all of this. :( I am having a hard time understanding all of it. I have so much I feel like saying but I just want to be so careful because of your delicate situation. Maybe your husband needs a man to man talk with a man who has a much different outlook than him and will knock some sense into him. Maybe if he sees how some men are with their wives and family he might change? Because it seems like his family is not influencing him to do the right thing. I'm going to be honest here, if I were in your shoes I might have the patience to wait until after the baby is born to see if he changes, but if he doesn't, I personally would just leave him. But that's just me, you know your husband better than all of us. I just seems like he is adding so much unwanted stress for you. Why doesn't he go and work 2 jobs if he has to? Someone needs to knock some sense into him. I hate seeing you with so much stress, its not good for you or your lo. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Yes, I anxiously am waiting for the day that I can join you girls in the daily panic of being pregnant in our positions!

BIG BIG BIG hugs again Jen!

Jess, :wave:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi!! Love all of you!! I have a big knot in my stomach because of my scan tomorrow. This happens before every appointment. I hate that I feel so paranoid all of the time. And its incredibly hard to control it. You are you doing Amy? Can't wait for your BFP!!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, I think that is exactly what made me break earlier today. I was talking to dh and I have bloodwork to check progesterone fri morning. Although its not the same as getting a scan, none the less I still get nervous and brace myself for bad news. Thats just for me in my case.... for you girls I have nothing but great feelings about things! I truely believe that you girls are carrying healthy little beans and will hold them when the time comes! Im sure of it :D You and Angel are going to have great scans tomorrow! :hug:

Im hoping we get a :bfp: too... hoping it wont be like the last one where it was like "Am I? 6 :bfp: Old Dr says Im not. 10 more :bfp: Go to ER. I AM! New dr tries to save. Too late :(... blood test, bloodtest, hsg...".


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i was just catching up xxxxx

amy im on here less for a few reasons but always try to come on at least once a day. 
otherwiser i get withdrawel from my girls :)
earlier on in preg i was resting a lot and home more out of fear and sickness :) so had more comp time, :)
also , im like im obsessed to be honest but in a good way, i live and breathe for my baby at the moment and i dont want to bore ye or upset anyone by goin on about it too much xxxx sorry i know thats a bit weird but would hate to upset anyone here cos i know we have all gone through so much last yr xxxxxxxxxxxxx
i have my fx for u honey, xxxx
it is so normal to feel out and get peed off in TWw, tww is the hardest 2 weeks of any of our lives xxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for u and lots of prayers for u xxxxxxx

jen i am so sorry bout ur bills sweetie, i know how bad stress from finances can be. 
did u hear anything on ur loan? could u remortgage for more to cover urself for everything together? 
i know only u can know ur relationship and u obvs love ur Dh which is why u stay put. 
he really does need to step up though, he is being very unfair on u xxx
could ye move state from his family? it seems a lot of ur trouble comes from his families influence? i dont know what to say that hasnt been said :) hugs hon and vent away xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash , hugs sweetie, i know the fear so so well. it gets less, i wont lie and say it goes :) but it does get much less as u progress xxxxxxxxxxx
i think i focused so much on being allowed to try and then gettin preg that i totally forgot what it would be like when i got bfp :) i hadnt reasoned on the fear overwhelming a lot of my joy xxxxx try ur darnedest to enjoy it if u can, cos u r pregnant and for ur sake and bub sake focus on that xxxxxx
u spent time and effort to get there, u r pregnant now , congrats xxxxxxxx
u have no greater risk than anyother first time mom who hadnt a loss, focus on that. xx
only difference is in our minds, u have no increased risk this time xxxxxxxxxx

angel, thanks babe , im not too bad at all really, ive had back pain for over 6 yrs so im very used to it :) its not at a dehabiliating stage so no fear of me :)
i know what proper back pain is and i dont have proper pain at the mo thank god. :)
physio and back support should prevent me from going back to proper pain :) xxx
hope ur good hon, one more sleep xxxxxxxxx
well one more nt where u prob get no sleep , if ur like me xxxxxxxxx
fx for u for tomor , looking forward to pic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs 

horsey welcome back, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
so sorry for silly long cycle, xxxxxxxxxxxxx
it does sound like u have a great plan and great docs, fx for u for next cycle xxxxxxxxxx

bethany, we really miss u honey, hope ur in good form and arent avoiding cos ur sad xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



jess hope ur good hon xxxxxxxxxxxx

my odc rang me today, my iron is down a little, 
i knew i was under the weather a little for few days , 
thought they were gonna say i needed increase in thyroid med. 
im glad its only iron :) thats something nearly everyone gets :)
its not very down, i only have to take iron every second day for now :) 

love , hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy fx for ur straight forward bfp and sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura :hugs: I feel like my comment kind of maybe came out wrong. There is nothing wrong with things having to change... its understandable. It was just an observation.

I feel the same way. I too have withdrawls and so I come on to see how you girls are doing :)


----------



## lilesMom

i knid of took it as u missed us amy :)
i miss ye too , i miss the constant chatter :) xx


----------



## jen435

Angel & Jess i know ur scans will go great tomorrow<3 i cant wait to hear about them! Fxd for sweet little beautiful babys tomorrow! :)

Amy i have good feeling for u! That bfp is coming and im so glad ur under good care!<3 fixed for fridays results and im glad u have pregesterone on hand incase!

Laura so glad ur okay and taking care of bubs and have so.much family to keep u company to make time go by faster!<3

As far as my car goes if i dont get hours at work this week im screwed. Payment is late and if not paid by jan 20 its being taken away. I dont have the $ my husband doesnt have the $ and they wont take credit card payment. So ill be using his truck if worse comes to worse. Our bank acct has 17 in it so i know he doesnt have it. Things are gonna have to get ugly for a while.i guess.

I make 30 an hr. I get no health or dental insurance benefits though. No 401K no vacation or sick time either... Only down fall about small independent dentist offices. Ones that are corporations offer all that are hard to get into and pay 25 an hour but worth the pay decrease. My husband would never make my pay but full time in hygiene is 23-28hrs a week. So id only work 3-4days fulltime. Meaning ill have time with baby laundry cookin and cleaning. He wants me to work 35-40 hrs a week as hygienist but they arent realistic to find unless i work at a mess of different offices and i cant do that bc hours are so different at each place. He has to provide something also. I always wanted to be stay at home mom work as hygienist 1-2 days week for play $ but my husband has no work experience a degree that expired so he cant make enough. I accept that but need him to pull his own weight. 

I forgot the other question asked.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> i knid of took it as u missed us amy :)
> i miss ye too , i miss the constant chatter :) xx

I did!!!! :blush::hugs::kiss::flower:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen how u feeling hon?xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> i knid of took it as u missed us amy :)
> i miss ye too , i miss the constant chatter :) xx
> 
> I did!!!! :blush::hugs::kiss::flower:Click to expand...

my thanks is gone so THANKS :) xxxxxxxxxx :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

my appointment with liver doc is thurs , blood tests arent back for that yet but i feel like its better , thanks xxxxxxxx
angel my heart goes out to u hon, i felt so bad before my first scan i felt sick and numb xx even when i was in the scan i couldnt hear um properly i was so nervous,, xxxxxxx
hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxx il be saying lots of prayer s for u right now xxxxxx
fx for great news xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

whoa whoa whoa... did I miss the memo that went out saying there was no "whining/ranting/venting" allowed in here?!?!? You girls can rant away! Esp fo ryou Angel if your hubby is out of town! Thats what we are here for. And Laura, honestly hearing about how your bubs are doing gives me hope that one day Ill be there too since we all started the same with our mc/D&C's. 

If I didnt have you girls to bounce things off of and vent to, I think I would be in much worse shape right now.

BIG hugs Angel.. tonight will be a long night but tomorrow will be the best of many "bestest" days to come! (Yes, "bestest" is a word in Amy-land)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, praying for your scan too! Im glad that you are feeling better and I too am praying for great results for you! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oh and angel my acne comes and goes all the time i get a few spots , just as i think they r clearing i ge t anew batch xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bestest is aword in my language too amy :) one of my faves :)
yeah ur right amy , venting is good for us all :) 
i wouldnt be sane id i didnt have all of ye :)
ye helped me throught the worst patch in my life, thanks guys xxx
argghh im gettin a bit teary , i just wanna make evrything alright for ye all. 
id love a magic wand :) i cant wait till we all have Lovely Los to keep us awake at nt :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

No havent heard about loan for my surgery i dont think we will get it though. Cant refinance mortgage we only been paying for it for about a year and we owe more then its worth.due to housing market but he takes care mortgage id never touch that topic.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel i have too many app for me to keep track of, let alone ye to :) hee hee xx
least they r looking after me :) all good. 
fx for u for fast wait for u till tomor xxx 
is ur app early ? hope so xxxxxxxx

jen bags , but ur right not to broach the mortgage so hon :) xxx
heres hoping things get better for ye soon xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Angel rant away!! Look at me i held it in sooo long and finally had a melt down. Thats what we are hear for we love u!

Laura agree with amy talk all u want about bubs fears good stuff etc. We are here for it all!

Jess n angel will have great scans tom!!<3

Amy will have news friday and amazing news after tww fxd for that<3

Laura i pray liver is okay sweety.

<3


I spoke with bethany on fb u should all drop her a message on there soon if u havent recently. Miss her<3


----------



## jen435

Oh angel and laura my face is still like a peperoni pizza acne stinks but such a small thing for a healthy lo


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

my latest spot crop is diminishing, il prob wake up with a new batch some day soon :) 
jen thanks hon, im strangely not very worried about my liver anymore, i just feel like its better :) 
yeah i must message bethany alright :)
angel roll on 8, thank god its early xx
the morn of my 12 week scan i was up , showered and after cleaning the house before any shops opened and my app wasnt till 1 :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna head to bed :) nt chickys xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Love you girls! Gnight angel and Laura!

I love you all. Such a big week with tests and news that we are all waiting for!

Jen, I hope you are able to refinance hun! Fx!


----------



## jen435

Omg!! Idk what to do i just had a gush of clear stuff come out all over the coach and now im laying now and feeling trickling and leaking on my pad!! Wth trav was like stop peeing urself but i swear im not. I work in 9hrs worse night to call obgyn for er visit i cant lose my job. Ugh idk what to do as idk if its serious or just normal pregnancy leakage???


----------



## jen435

Going to er another $250 for the visit :( ugh i better be allowed to work tomorrow. I only want my daughter safe and its only reason im going. We are not happy atm. Trav just told me we need to do a baby registery bc his mom realized how upset i am about not having bill money so she thinks now i need a baby shower for her families help with necessary items. I am thankful but idk if this is serious idk if she will be okay :( 50min drive to er feels like an eternity.


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Omg!! Idk what to do i just had a gush of clear stuff come out all over the coach and now im laying now and feeling trickling and leaking on my pad!! Wth trav was like stop peeing urself but i swear im not. I work in 9hrs worse night to call obgyn for er visit i cant lose my job. Ugh idk what to do as idk if its serious or just normal pregnancy leakage???

Jen, I hope to God everything is fine. I just got home and checked in, I hope its just an increase in fluid or discharge. Please keep up us posted. Take care hon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Jen, what's going on?!?! Are you ok??????


----------



## lilesMom

jen fx for u , u have 2 types of waters, hind and fore waters apparetnly one type (cant remember which ) is ok to break xxxxxxxxxxx
even if its the other kind u can still be fine cos fluid replanishes a few times a day, its just to watch for infection xxxxxxxxxxxx
prayers and hugs to u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i see ur name , hope ur ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel and Jess, good luck with your scans today!

Laura, forgive me but did you day you had a test today too? If so good luck?

Jen, please keep us posted. We are worried about you <3


----------



## lilesMom

angel hope u got on great xxxxxxxx waiting impatiently for ur news :) xxxxxxxxx

jen hope ur ok sweetie xxxxxxxx
amy , my app is tomro but i wont have any news out of it i think, its with the liver consultant she will prob just ask qs and order more tests :) xxxx
hope alls good with u sweetie, xxxxx

jess how was ur appointment xxx

wow this is a busy week for everyone , fx for all good news xxxxxxxx

tash how u doin hon? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

How long until you get the results for that Laura? Hope it goes perfect! :)

I'm ok. I've been taking my temp just with a digital thermometer the past few days. I don't know too much about temping but yesterday morning it was 97.5 and this morning it's 96.4. I don't know how accurate this thermometer is but I don't think that's a good sign :(


----------



## lilesMom

could be a few weeks id say. 
amy im crap about temping , ive no clue sorry but if its just regular digital temp i dont think its accurate enough. dont people buy a speacial baseline themometer or something for temping xxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for u honey. 
u will catch wthin ur extra fertile 3 months after hsg i just know it, u have had great results when ttc iin the past, with catching the egg, u little bunny :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Lol thanks Laura, I'm just feeling so discouraged right now. Need to bring out the pma! I think you do need a special thermometer which I don't have. Obv me taking my temp with my thermometer is just me being desperate to know. :(


----------



## mommylov

This made me chuckle lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

So I haven't moved from bed or done anything and now thermometer says 97.1. Thinking it isn't reliable :(


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Lol thanks Laura, I'm just feeling so discouraged right now. Need to bring out the pma! I think you do need a special thermometer which I don't have. Obv me taking my temp with my thermometer is just me being desperate to know. :(

great big hugs sweetie, ur allowed be sad too u know xxxxxxxxx
u have had more than ur fair share of crap last yr xxxxxx
thats is in ur past , new yr , new start, lovely sticky Lo xx
i dont know why i just have a great feeling about this cycle or next for u amy. 
i really dont believe ur gonna be waiting long for u r bfp xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

it doesnt sound very reliable hon, throw it away and stop depressing urself xxxxxxx

hi ilovehm, how u doin? xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, sooooo glad you had a great scan!!!!! :dance:

Jen, thinking about you hun and hope everything is ok :hugs:

So Ive never had an issue with not ovulating or anything like that (Atleast not that I know of) but now I have that fear. What if I got a +opk adnd surged but never O'd? Oh boy, this tww is going to kill me! :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Awwwwww, lo all comfy in your tummy! :cloud9:

Ya I dont know what Im doing when it comes to temping lol. :haha: It has been cold and Im pretty sure I sleep with my mouth open. I have been feeling really wamr the past 2-3 nights. DH said I have been kicking off the covers while he has his side of the mattress pad on and is all covered up. Then he says I grab the covers and bundle and then kick off again. Dont know if that means anything. When does a dip in temp detect af? I wasnt sure and thought that any kind of a dip was bad :shrug: so I was all sad this morning. I took it before I got out of bed. This morning, I took it and it was 96.4.. then typed with you girls while still in bed and then did it again and it was 97.2 or something so Im thinking that I cant use that thermometer for this hahah.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

see thats what Im worried about... I got my +opk on fri then got a glop of ewcm on sat (I think) sorry tmi... I didnt take my temp until yesterday morning but it was at 97.5 and this morning first it was 96.4 then 97.2... Oye I dont know what to think. Since I have had issues with my progesterone being low in the past, maybe the same is happening now? But I use to think that was because I O late... not I fear that I didnt at all. I dont know what this friday's test will show. With them checking it 7 days after my +opk, how will they know if I actually O or if it was just a surge and no egg was released. :(


----------



## lilesMom

angel im so happy for u, xxxxxxx lovely , beautifull scan pic xxxxxx
hurray for angels sticky bean, ursula worked :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ur past the worst few weeks now hon xxxxxxxxxx hurray xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Due 8/19/13! 8w2d today.

hello little one, :) super cute
whoops i hit reply but the scan pic dissapeared :)
i was saying hi to ur sticky bean angel :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I took a look at Tash's chart too to try and figure out this whole temping this this morning heheh.. I too saw that she had a drop but I think its too early for imp for me isnt it?


----------



## lilesMom

amy u wouldnt have got preg so fast twice if u didnt Ov regularly xxxxxxxxx
chin up honey, xxxxx u will get ur bfp soon xxxxxxxxxxx hugs x
also it is very rare and unusual to get +ve opk and be anOv me thinks xxxxxxxx
it can happen but isnt often xxx hugs amy xxxxxx

tash hope ur ok, u have gone quiet for u, ur usually on few times a day xxxxx

im feeling weird today, all wobbly ,dizzy and feelin bit pukey. hoping its just iron. ive started taking it now this eve anyway. so if its that then should be fixed in a few days ish :) feel like maybe uti, hope not xxxxxxxx but i think liver cons tests for um anyway, so i should be tested tomro, :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ I don't have a thanks button, so thank you! (I can breathe!)

u should have the best sleep tonight ,, i was wrecked but hyper coming home from mine :) so so glad its great news xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Ok... I was thinking about getting a basal therm but then Im hoping that we caught the eggy this month so I wont need it. Oye... gonna breath and try and not go crazy, atleast not more that I am lol :wacko:

Laura, sorry youre not feeling well :( . Do you think it can be from you starting the iron? Im hoping its that and not a UTI or anything like that. Maybe mention it to your dr tomorrow? :kiss:

Angel, yay you added a ticker for your bean!!!!!! I agree with Laura and think you will have the best nights sleep tonight :sleep:

Im really worried about Jen :(


----------



## lilesMom

yeah jen we r worried hope ur ok. xxx
i think she did check on her phone earlier, her name was on bottom of page as on. 
hoping alls good , that they r just being thorough checking her out xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yup I hope so too :( She just had surgery and has been through enough. I prayed for her this morning.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Ok... I was thinking about getting a basal therm but then Im hoping that we caught the eggy this month so I wont need it. Oye... gonna breath and try and not go crazy, atleast not more that I am lol :wacko:
> 
> Laura, sorry youre not feeling well :( . Do you think it can be from you starting the iron? Im hoping its that and not a UTI or anything like that. Maybe mention it to your dr tomorrow? :kiss:
> 
> Angel, yay you added a ticker for your bean!!!!!! I agree with Laura and think you will have the best nights sleep tonight :sleep:
> 
> Im really worried about Jen :(

wait awhile amy , u may be wasting ur dosh :) xxxxxxx 
so hard not to get worked up in Tww, its a sucky time xx
but worth it in the end :) xxxxxx

thanks hon, its prob just the iron and i hadnt eaten for a bit :) 

angel u have a raspberry. <3 :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Yup I hope so too :( She just had surgery and has been through enough. I prayed for her this morning.

me too and for u and angel xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

its not taking the iron thats my prob cos i only took it 30 mins ago , hee hee.
maybe its the dip in iron thats my prob, its my own fault im not a big red meat fan, i hadnt been eating it at all really, i bought meat today and am gonna make aproper effort to have it


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Grr...my thanks is gone again. Thank you for the prayers.
> 
> 
> I was hesitant on putting a ticker up, but I guess its time to embrace this peanut who has captured my heart and let the chips fall where they may! Keeeeeep growing! (New Ursula shout out!)

KEEP GROWING LITTLE RASPBERRY :)
i stil tell mine to keep growing every day :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Keeep on growing little raspberry!!!

Im hoping its only the iron thats messing with you Laura. And BIG thank you for the prayers! I too prayed this morning for everyone! I dont know why but felt we all needed a prayer this morning.

Jess, did you have your scan???? Hope it goes well!


----------



## Rosmuira23

Aww raspberry size too cute


----------



## mommylov

Enjoy lunch Angel and hope the red meat help Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy ur lunch angel i must go make my dinner now too :) 
thnks amy xxxx
hi rosmuira :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
how is everyone hanging in there? me i've been trying to hang on to some hope! i actually havent been on here in a while because ive justbeen trying so hard just to keep busy,to keep all this out of my *MIND*.

i can't believe in only 2days it will be a month since we lost our little angel<3
me & dh have been havig sex since the bleeding has stop and so far no sign of AF what so ever im really praying to god that she doesnt show her face at all and that maybe just maybe im already pregnant again like i said i think im gonna give it untll the end of jan and if she doesnt show then i think iim gonna take a test but im so scared though that it could take a long time again like the last time just got to hold onto faith thou as much as i can!!
well its gonna take me a min to caugh up on all that i missed lol but i hope everyone is well and jen i hope all is well with u too <3:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

ilovehim thanks hon, xxxxxx hugs xxxxxx
i hope u r too honey xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed, chat tomro , its only 7pm but im wrecked!!! xxxx
jen hugs, hope alls wel xxxxxx 
please let us know when u can xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies sorry it took so long to reply im still in hospital very upset but they said if we can replenish my fluids it will protect baby. I have small tear in sac but its even hard for them to call it that. Idk not getting clear anwsers except she is ok they monitoring heartbeat all day. My ob doctor came in and said since they need me at 28-30weeks to possibly deliver ill most likely be sent home on more restrictions. Looks like i can kiss work and my car goodbye :( i really want this baby as it will have to be my last i obviously cant have a normal pregnancy. I just want her. I guess ill be taking it easy til she is born. Butt up in bed with water. Also sorry i never closed the website and im always logged in must have left page open. Havent touched phone all day too upset. 

Tash hope u had a good day.

Laura hope dinner made u feel better<3 i cant wit for your next scan amd gender reveal.

Amy fxd for ur bfp. I know tww is fruatrating. But hang in there i do feel u oculated this month u had to. Also temping only works if u take it at same time everyday sleep in same temp arent aick any days u temp use a to the tenth thermometer and u cant do anything not even sit up when u wake up put thermometer in mouth for temp right away. So dont beat urself up with it. U need ur body in a relaxed environment <3 :dust: for ur sticky bean!

Angel beautiful picture :) i love love love ur baby already!!<3 finally u can breath  this baby is yours and i cant wait to watch ur child grow!

Jess did i miss a post about ur scan results today?? I hope ur okay and LO is growing strong :hugs:

Bethany horsey and anyone i missed hi!! I hope ur all doing okay<3


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen I'm so sorry to hear. I just wish you could catch a break. Did they say what caused the "tear"? Does this have anything to do with the fact that you needed to have that surgery? Big hugs Hun and hope they can replenish your fluids. I'm glad lo is ok too! Love you loads! <3


----------



## horseypants

jen, go easy and if you can't go easy, go as easy as you can xo praying for you


----------



## jen435

They said at 20 weeks aminonic fluid isnt as much as full term so its harder to pin point. Im exhausted and hate hospitals :( i wanna go home and rest in my bed with my dog. Im on a iv so im peeing like a race horse hoping its working for her. I feel so useless rundown and i just wanted to carry full term without issues. All i keep thinking is another huge hospital bill. But whatever they cany denie me treatment so idc its gonna be there. I cant catch a break but i need my daughter :-(


----------



## jen435

Thank u ladies for all ur kind words and prayers. Im sorry to be such a downer lately :-(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Jen I second what angel said. You are not a downer. Get some rest and praying for you and your daughter :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies! :flower:

Angel, thanks doll and I know Im so excited about Vail :happydance:! Cant believe we will be there tomorrow. Now just hoping that we get good news tomorrow before we go so that we cant fully enjoy the weekend [-o&lt;. How are you doing/feeling?

Jen, Hope youre doing ok :hugs:. Are you still in the hospital?

Laura, hi hun :wave:! Good luck with todays test. I know its not a scan but hope they can give you some insight as to what is causing you to feel strange :sick:. Hope its just the iron and they get that under wrap. :thumbup:

Jess & tash, how are you ladies and bumps doing?? :baby:

Horsey, hiya hun! When is your next appt with your FS? :juggle:

Bethany.... miss youuuuuuuuuuuu!!!! :sad2:

Hi to anyone else Ive missed! :hugs::dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

So the worrying continues for you :(...I swear its like we are being prep for motherhood :baby:. They say it doesnt ever go away and only gets worse when they are born :crib:! Im not worried about your 12 weeks scan :flower:. With the way things have been progressing, I truly believe this is your rainbow to keep :thumbup:. I know he/she is turning and playing in your tummy while singing "Im gonna keep sticking, Im gonna keep sticking :dance:" (A different version of Ursula) :haha:. You have made it the furthest so far out of all pregnancies if Im not mistaken. I know how you feel and Im sure I will be just the same if not worse :help: but hoping that with every successful apt/scan you will be able to enjoy this pregnancy more and more :cloud9:. :hugs:

I think the reason why Im worse this time around is just because everytime I have put on a happy face and got to a pos place, I was given bad news. Since the last apt was a great one, it has given me this sense of relief but at the same time it makes me worry that that will be the only bit of good news for me. I know it sounds crazy but you know all too well what mulitiple loses do to your heart and mind and Im just so fearful. Im sure if/when I get pregnant.. with time and NO bad news I will become more at peace. Just need to get to that point! heheh


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies still at hospital going for ultrasound soon to check fluids etc. 

Angel mfm is where i go its an amazing place doctors explain everything and long long ultrasounds. Dont stress it all moms that lost or opt for testing go there. :hugs: ur lil one will be amazing sweety u just wait and see<3

Laura fixed for anwsers to why ur not feeling well prayin ur liver is just fine and its only iron. Darn iron. I hope ur feeling better.

Amy vail this weekend yay!!! Enjoy ur vaca with dh relax and let any stress disappear<3 i hope ur levels are great but u have ur meds on the positive note. But doctors will know best your in good hands cant wait for ur bfp news when that day is here.

Tash hi! How are u feeling? Hope u amd bubs are resting lots and u figured out roomie situation.

Horsey hi! How are u today?

Bethany miss u<3

Did i miss jessicas post on scan results? Im worried about her. I hope u and lo are okay<3


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jen, I hope todays scan will show that you replenished your fluids and your daughter and you are well! Did they tell anymore regarding what caused the tear or whats going on or are they waiting for your US to tell you anything else?

I didnt see Jess' results either....

Jess??? Hope the scan went ok hun! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

my no anwsers at all. They said get the baby to 28-30weeks is their goal atm :/ idk what to think but only thing keepin me calm is her movement and hearin her heartbeat. My husband isnt with me im alone considering callin my parents but i dont need the headache. His mom called me last night and said we shouldnt have bought crib. I wanted to smack her! I said the doctors say she will be ok and i believe them they deal with this on a daily basis. Ugh i am still wondering if something went wrong in surgery and i wasnt told but that was almost four weeks ago so idk what to think. I just tryin to stay calm and relax as much as possible. I guess my car will be reposed but ill just use my husbands truck :/ i cant worry about this crap anymore. My job called to see how i am i told them im being put on bedrest again for awhile. My boss said ok and.nothing more. I guess its better that way. I cant worry anymore about this stuff


----------



## mommylov

Ok.. Im now starting to feel a little more relaxed and excited... this is a pic of the room he booked at the bed and breakfast. I wish we could all go!
 



Attached Files:







Vail.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jen435

Amy that is beautiful!! Ive never been on a vacation just hubby n me except cruises n disney


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh Ive wanted to go on a cruise... Ive never been :( My parents went on an Alaskan cruise a few years back and said it as amazing!

Even though its going to be an amazing weekend and we have never been to Vail except for when we drove through on the way out here from Cali when we moved... but since its just a 2+ hour drive it doesnt feel like a "vacation vacation"... just a weekend getaway :) When we lived in Cali, we would go on Vegas trips and that didnt seem like a vaca but it would be for us now since we would have to fly hahah

We were talking about taking a cruise when we lived in California but then we got married and then planned to move here then bought SUV ad house and then ttc so we never followed through. One day.. maybe when the kids are older or moved out lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , 

jen im so glad u r ok and hoping all stays ok with u and bub, a small tear is obviously not what u want but its def better that doc reckons fluid can be replenished and bed rest wil work xxx u cant catch a break can u!!!! hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
u r right , f ur job, u and ur Dd are far more important, xxx
and MIL needs akick in the bum for her comment, love u hon, big huge hugs. xxxx
so sorry u have more crapiness to deal with sweetie xxxxxxxxxx

amy hurray for vail xxxxxx have fun and enjoy
hoping for wonderfull news/ results for u tmor xxxx

angel so glad u and bubby r good xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx

jess how r u chick? 

i went to liver cons and they pretty much just asked me lots of qs and took lots more blood vials for tests. i knew i wouldnt really get results today cos i only had last blodd tests on mon and they often take 2-3 weeks to come back. 
i went shopping and to cinema with my bestest friend after. 
i got my monitor, its normally 130e , i got it for 50 :) happy cos dosh is not free flowing at d mo :) it was sold out all over ireland last week, first store i went to today was still sold out, second one i tried (it was my 3rd time in there) , i bought the last one :)
i was ridiculously happy :) ha ha
i stil feel a bit weird today but was better earlier. 
turns out they only check for uti on ur first visit to consultant so il ask my doc to check mon if i still feel weird. 
i had a tiny bit more mucus today, but it had a teensy bit of brown in it. my doc had said it was fine so long as not brown or red in it aka blood . so i rang her and she said its normal in preg. im confused one day im to be worried if it happens, next week its normal ??????? it was tiny , like really really tiny. i dont wanna be worry wart but i dont want something goin wrong cos they dont take me seriously


----------



## jen435

Jessica where are u?? I am worried!! 

As for cruises they are kid friendly and amazing!! I say take the kids!! I know my daughter will be going.

Doctors said baby is fine i have to stay one more night :/ but at this point idc its for my baby. They will be putting me on bedrest til further notice. I told them if baby is born that early will she survive they said after 28 weeks high survival rate. They delivered a baby at 23weeks last weeks. The little girl is 24weeks now and doing great. They said if i heal and stay on rest i could go to full term but it depends on me and how things go. We shall see. Im not getting much of what i want to hear except she is ok atm.

Amy enjoy vail!! A get away is a get away and ull enjoy it!! I never got to do that but wish i did!


----------



## jen435

Hmm brown spot is normal? Im told to call for any blood in urine or when i wipe. Are u active sexually?? My husband been cut off for monthes poor guy. Ur appt is jan 24 i wish it was already here for u. Not to meantion i want time to fly myslef.


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> my no anwsers at all. They said get the baby to 28-30weeks is their goal atm :/ idk what to think but only thing keepin me calm is her movement and hearin her heartbeat. My husband isnt with me im alone considering callin my parents but i dont need the headache. His mom called me last night and said we shouldnt have bought crib. I wanted to smack her! I said the doctors say she will be ok and i believe them they deal with this on a daily basis. Ugh i am still wondering if something went wrong in surgery and i wasnt told but that was almost four weeks ago so idk what to think. I just tryin to stay calm and relax as much as possible. I guess my car will be reposed but ill just use my husbands truck :/ i cant worry about this crap anymore. My job called to see how i am i told them im being put on bedrest again for awhile. My boss said ok and.nothing more. I guess its better that way. I cant worry anymore about this stuff

Oh Jen, Im so sorry. I completely missed this post and didnt see it :growlmad::cry:

That wasnt very nice of your MIL to say that you shouldnt have gotten the crib :growlmad:. You will have your little girl. You never know, with time things could change and you could go full term :thumbup:. As far as your boss, I guess its better that he just said ok and left it at that. Youre right and that is something that you cant be bothered with right now :nope:. I know that you are financially hurting but maybe this will give your husband the push he needs to get a real job and really be there for you and your daughter :shrug:. Im glad that you are still in the hospital and being monitored. Better than you going home and god forbid something else happening :cry:. Wish we could be there to hold your hand babe :hugs:. Thinking about you and praying for you guys. :hugs: Is your husband coming after work or something?


----------



## lilesMom

jen im glad they r looking after u, Dh wil def have to help u more in every way now, maybe it wil make him grow up for u and DD xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
it sounds good that docs reckon bed rest work for u xxxxxxxxx
28 weeks is V day , babies have well over 90% survival if born after 28 weeks, i know some people living locally who had a bub at this stage and is a little tot now flying around the place . you can still go to full term anyway hon xxxxxxxxxxxx il be saying prayers for ye sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxx

jen it was really tiny but i just dont like it coinciding with me feeling weird. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh i forgot to answer ur qs, soz . im tired :) 
we have had sex twice recently ish but both time i got mucus after so we havent done it in a bit now, :blush: im a bit afraid to


----------



## mommylov

Jen, so glad that your lo is ok and that you may go full term :flower:. I really hope that you are able to rest like you need to :sleep:. If there is any talk from your husband or his family of you being lazy during this time, I will fly out there personally and beat some sense into them :trouble:. Please stay as relaxed and rested as you can hun... for you and your daughter's sake. :hugs:

Angel, if you do need to switch.. you could always go for a X5 or something :haha:

Laura, so sorry you didnt get answers but hopefully they will have them to you soon. And yay for movies and monitor!!!! :happydance:

Jesssssss..... hope youre ok!

Love to everyone!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Laura, as for the tinge of brown that you saw... I too heard that can be normal esp if you :sex: If it gets worse or wont go away, better to tell the dr and see what they say. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

ive been soo busy all week, maybe i should cancel tomors plans and sit on my ass for the day, maybe i just over did it . :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Oh Laura, as for the tinge of brown that you saw... I too heard that can be normal esp if you :sex: If it gets worse or wont go away, better to tell the dr and see what they say. :hugs:

we havent bd in about 2 weeks though for this time, 
the first 2 times i got it we had bd but it was clear. 
il just take it easy and hope its stopped now


----------



## mommylov

Could be that too. Rest never hurt anything :)


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed, im wrecked as per usual :) 
jen glad they r looking after u xxxxxxxxx
ilovehim , hi sweetie, hope alls well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies just got back from my genetic scan. I was so exhausted yesterday, but the doctor was a freaken idiot, she measured the baby WRONG and scared the hell out of me. Remember on Dec. 31, I went in and baby measured 12w 6d, At my appointment yesterday, which was 9 days later, the baby only measured at 13w 3d, and I completely freaked out, I noticed she measured the crl of the baby from the forhead and not even the crown, my mom even noticed she cut off some of the babies size with the way she measured the baby. She didn't even measure to the rump. She refused to take another measurement and just told me the u/s machine was inaccurate. Then she refused to measure the heartrate and tell me what my babies heartrate was. Then she told me I was psyching myself out and worrying too much. I was like hellooooo, I had a fetal demise last pregnancy and the babies growth started slowing down around this exact time. Anyways, I knew the baby looked bigger and different from last time.

So today I went for my genetic scan, the triple marker test. I already did the blood test at 11 weeks, so they had the results ready. So the tech did a detailed u/s and the baby measures at 14w 1d!!! I was so happy and relieved. The tech actually told that was wrong of the doc to do a crappy measurement and leave me hanging like that, especially because of what I have been through. So my blood test results along with the genetic ultrasound screening came back optimal, meaning very very negative. I was overjoyed with the news. The umbilical cord looks healthy, no twisting like last time, the placenta and blood flow look healthy, and the hematoma is gone, no blood or anything... And the best news of the day, according to the tech I am having a GIRL too!! She said that there is still a margin or error, so I will just keep thinking she is a girl, until I am further along. But she did show me the genitalia and it looked like a girl. So it looks like another girl here!! I told my daughter as an early b-day present (her 7th b-day is tomorrow). She was so happy about having a little sister, it was her wish to have a baby sister. Now lets just hope the tech was right, so she doesn't get disappointed. :)


----------



## mommylov

Gnight Laura!

Jess, sooooooooooo glad your scan went well! Grr for that first dr but so glad that the next dr was able to accurately tell you what's going on. And congrats and another girl! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Gnight Laura!
> 
> Jess, sooooooooooo glad your scan went well! Grr for that first dr but so glad that the next dr was able to accurately tell you what's going on. And congrats and another girl! :hugs:

Thanks so much Amy! And you enjoy that trip to Vai! :hugs: It will help the tww go by quicker!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, how long are you and dh staying over there?
The suite looks beautiful!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I am over here praying for you and your lo, that you will have a swift recovery and the sac will heal nicely!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, wonderful news on your lo!! I knew your little one would be just perfect! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! We will be there tomorrow evening through Sunday :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natasha, hope everything is fine with you. Miss you!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are blessed to have such a wonderful husband! Actually both of you are blessed to have eachother :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

glad ur scan went well jess


----------



## lilesMom

have a fab hol amy, xxx
have u been to doc? its still v early there isnt it? xx


my doc rang me. 
blood tests a bit bad but not hideous 
i have low thyroid but controlled with meds, its nudged its way back into hypo zone, 
i thought it was gone funky this last week, but when she said my iron had dipped i reckoned maybe that was at fault. am taking iron now anyway as well . 
my liver fx tests are also a tiny bit worse than last time but i think its cos i was on antibs in the meantime. 
she is not doing anymore for now just retesting in 4 weeks, i may say to um can i up my throid dose slightly anyway cos i have been symptomatic too so i prob need to .
bit peed off that all 3 things r worse but anyway so long as bub is ok im happy


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! I did labs late last night so I should have results this morning. Looking forward to the trip very much! Went to bed relatively early last night. Probably around 7:30-8ish. Hoping that's a great sign :) this being gassy and crampy thing is throwing me off and it super embarrassing. Did any if you have this at this stage?

Laura I'm sorry results came back worse but glad bubs is ok and really glad they are able to medicate safely :) I hope it all works and you get to feeling better soon! Can't believe you are at the halfway mark already!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy i soo did, i was burbpy from about 3-4 dpo and was wondering how it could happen so early , ooohhhh fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i was gassy, had mild cramps , like af but not near strong enough :)
and i was tired , oh id so love it if u r :)
least u have hols to enjoy now to keep u busy till test time xxxxxxxxxxx
come on bfp :) xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yup, I've got mild cramping leading me to run to the bathroom thinking I need to go no2 soo sorry for tmi. Then when I go, it's very little but more so gas :oops: I'm so torn on what to make of it


----------



## lilesMom

amy im so hopeful right now :)
i tried to ignore mine as much as i could but in my head i was convinced i was preg :)
if i had got bfn after that i would have been gutted xxxxxxx but i didnt :)
fx for u honey, what r u now 8dpo???


----------



## mommylov

No just 6dpo :( longest tww in history!


----------



## lilesMom

bags but u seem to be following my recent trend so lots of reason to hope ;) 
i didnt have gassy feelgn with lile at all., i took it as a good sign xxxxxx
enjoy ur hols honey, xxxx
i feel a bit iffy, im gonna head abck to my leaba :) aka bed :) xxxxxxxxxx
place ur staying looks fab, no drinkies, look after urself on hols but try and forget as much as u can and have a fab time xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yes this is different from my first pregnabcy too. 
Thanks hun and get rest and hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies! On the news we were told that there might be a few snow flurries today. Came into work and it just started pouring and we already have snow sticking to the ground! If it looks like that here in Loveland, god knows its going to be 10x worse in Vail! Makes for a very pretty weekend :) Progesterone came back a little over 10.. like 10.4 or something like so no need for the Crinone and also shows that I did indeed O! woo hoo!!! Now just have to wait until next week to see if we caught the eggy! :)

How is everyone doing? Love to you all and yes Angel, TGIF!


----------



## jen435

Amy yay!! Im sooo sooo excited for u and dh!! Your symptoms are same as mine on tww and i feel its a good sign. Enjoy the snow and vail this weekend! U both deserve it<3 i cant wait for ur announcement when it happens! Wonderful news!

Laura so glad bubs is ok and tgey can control ur levels safely with meds but im so sorry for the bad news and u not feeling well :( pregnancy is so rough along to deal with our health on top on it. But we are both half way therr and u will have a baby in ur arms in 20+/-weeks!!! :)<3 i cant wait to see him/her. I still wonder if our miracles will come on same day if im allowed to let bubs come naturally. (praying i can with bedrest) i hope.med increase helps u get plenty of rest and feel better!<3

Jessica so rude of first dr. He should.be fired!! So glad for the tech<3 a sweet precious daughter again aww happy second trimester to u<3 ur daughter will be incredible! So glad ur daughters excited too. Makes me cry to know things are lookin up for u and ur family finally. Imz soo soo happy for u!<3

Angel how are u and lo today? Im so glad ur pregnancy is moving along so nicely even with scary roads i know exactly that feeling as idk if itll go away til we all hold our sweet angels hear them cry and kick in our arms.<3 The way i see it is about 20weeks u should be more relaxed then or sooner!!<3 Mfm is amazing place and i hope u have a great dr like i do<3

Natasha miss you<3 hope u and lo are well and things are going smoothly for u!

Bethany miss u also. Hope ur doing okay and feeling better<3 im always thinking of u!

Horsey how are u? Where in ur cycle are u now? I hope ur okay<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Atm... Waiting on anotyer ultrasound its only way to.check.for fluids etc. The hospital is flooded with flu epidemic and filled to capacity. They set up tents outside and i heard a newborn baby died from the flu outbreak :-( i really dont want to stay here knowing this. I told my doctor im adfraid to eat cafeteria food unsure of if its been on a sick floor or in anything. Im very lonely as no one comes to see me and my husband pretty much dropped and left me. Im still waitin for him to come so doctr xan come in to speak with us both on our options. Man doctir wants me to stay at hosp til 28-30weeks then deliver. But lady doctor said im not having contractions and as long as i do complete bedrest til next appt i should be fine going home as i feel baby move and can call if i didnt. But she wants my husband on the same page as me. We shall see. She would see me this friday for a workup and then thevery week from there.. Til 28-30. She isnt pushing delivery like otger doctor and thinks with proper care i can possibly go longer. She said a lafy broke her water at 16.6weeks and made it to 35weeks. She gives me hope. I hope my husband gets here soon


----------



## mommylov

Ok so from what I know.. although 10 is above the threashold, its still on the lower end. Called my dr and asked his nurse if I should just take it anyway just to be safe and she called the dr (He is out for a month) and he said go ahead and use it so Im on the Crinone once a day. I know Im way ahead of the game compared to last time but now Im reading that people start taking this at 2dpo and Im already at 7dpo tpday. Oye.

Jen, hope your ultrasound goes well. I know that its not fun being in a hospital and being around sick people but hospitals tend to be pretty good and keeping this sterile. They have patients in terrible conditions that could die if they caught a cold so Im thinking they keep things pretty clean. Just try and relax and hopefully the US will show that everything is fine and you will be released :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I hope too Angel but I really have a great feeling about this for you... I really do :D


----------



## mommylov

Grrr Jen, your husband really aggrevates me. I wish he would man up and be there for you and HIS daughter already! I too fear if you go home that him and his family will start the hole lazy talk again and force you to have to do things you shouldnt be doing. I dont mean to offend but I really dont think they are good for you. They seem to do nothing but make things worse for you hun :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Aww thanks Angel! :hugs:

I havent heard from her :( Hopefully she is in the process of escorting roomie out the door! heheh :haha:

Tash and Bethany... miss you!!! :kiss:


The more and more I think about it, Im scared that Im not using the crinone early enough. I know low progesterone can affect implantation... what if the baby couldnt implant? So much for a relaxing weekend... here comes a new set of theories and worries :dohh::cry:


----------



## mommylov

One thing the nurse did tell me was they they ran this test mainly to see if I Ovulated which I did so I guess Ill try and not get too wrapped up on the number. It still does worry me but hoping that it being at 10 means that I O'd, had a good sized egg released, and that there was enough progesterone to trigger my uterus to be nice and thick for implantation. Oh fx!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I know its so hard at this stage, the worrying starts very early for all of us unfortunately. And most people including mant docs can't understand this, because they haven't gone through the grief we have gone through. Imagine if we didn't have this outlet to vent. I am thinking we would be going mad by now. lol. I am sure everything is fine. Just think of it like this, either you are pregnant or not. That is basically how I dealt with the tww, kind of black and white like that. It kind of helped the impatience of the tww. But everyone has their own way to deal with it. A lot of people don't get why the tww can be so stressful, it's a one of the most important 2 weeks in our lives!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> One thing the nurse did tell me was they they ran this test mainly to see if I Ovulated which I did so I guess Ill try and not get too wrapped up on the number. It still does worry me but hoping that it being at 10 means that I O'd, had a good sized egg released, and that there was enough progesterone to trigger my uterus to be nice and thick for implantation. Oh fx!!!!

Keep in mind this, some people have very high progesterone levels, and some people like me don't. I am not sure why that is. Mine never has been high, but it didn't seem to interfere with anything. I think your 10 sounds great!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, making it to 8 weeks is a big milestone right? I have heard that mc rate goes down dramatically after this stage. So I am fx for you and have a great feeling about this pregnancy!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess!!! :wave:

Thanks ladies... yes 'MUST NOT GET CAUGHT UP IN NUMBERS' ](*,)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, if we all lived there, we would bring you a fantastic lunch and stay with you to try and cheer you up. Hon, do you have a lot of friends over there. Maybe its time to give them a ring. I hate to see you alone in that hospital. As for your mil comments the other day. Lets just say that my jaw was dropped. Those people are toxic, and THEY are the problem, not you. They know you are a sweet kind woman, maybe they are jealous of that.. who knows. As for hubby, I will start praying for him, that he humbles himself and changes his outlook. I feel he can change, if he recognizes how wrong his actions are. He just seems misguided or something, since I don't know him in person, its hard to tell. But I hope he gets on board soon and takes care like you deserve. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

What time do you leave for Vail, Amy?


----------



## mommylov

Falling alseep with Ithings on the bed... oops! hheheh 

Jess, we leave when I get out of work or when DH gets home... whichever is first. I normally am home by 4:30 and he said that he was going to leave early today so hopefully he will be home at the same time. We also have to drop off our boys at the Kitty hotel on the way so he has to get them in thier carriers which will be fun.


----------



## TTCSecrets

This is more like it!!!!!!

I have two days of bed rest with no laptop n ive got over twenty pages to read!!!

:)

Im gonna catch up now! xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> This is more like it!!!!!!
> 
> I have two days of bed rest with no laptop n ive got over twenty pages to read!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> Im gonna catch up now! xxx

Tash, why did the docs give you bedrest? Is everything ok?


----------



## mommylov

hahah Tash! <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Okay, because i cannot remember anything at the moment, im going to reply to messages as i read them on this post, so im sorry if i ask a question, that youve already answered, that i then comment on further on in the post lol!!

Jess hope the scan goes well! I completely understand your paranoia, i personally, am only 5 weeks today, but i swear to god, at the beginning of the week, every cramp, every twinge i was panicking, so no doubt this will be an unenjoyable pregnancy for me too

Horsey! Good to see you!!! Hope you are okay and that the positives are outweighing the negatives! We will ALL be having a baby this year, i guarantee it, i really do think so, i personally thought id be last, dont know why and im sure weve all probably thought that, but then i thought, well it doesnt matter, good things come to those who wait and we will all have our LOs in our arms this year, 13 will be lucky for us!!

Angel haha!! Yes, coming to a fanny near you lol!!! I sometiems forget we are all from all over the world, i feel like u all live down the road from me, it would be amazing if you all did! And hope the scan goes okay i really do, ive been hormonal and whiny too, i asked chris for salmon for tea the other day and he said there were no shops open and i refused to eat anything else so he ended up getting me fish n chips n iate the whole damn thing with a frown on my face, chewing the food and looking at him like i was eating shit, was funny looking back its a good job he understand uno or hed leave me lol!
So glad your scan went well! I just almost cried at your scan photo, dang hormones, i keep crying at everything

AMes, i did temping for a while so i can help if u need it, quite the expert now hehe, typical, just as i become an expert i get pregnant, kinda miss taking my temp every morning, i feel all out of routine :/ Oh and you dont need a fancy thermometer mine was from ASDA and its was 2.92 £ and has worked perfectly for me. I can help u with that :D Yay i feel useful at something for u girls for once lol! 

JEN! I might read more about what happened with the fluid on the enxt few pages, so i hope things are okay!! Really worried! Oh just read your update, so bloody glad she is ok and i hope u are getting rest!! Keep that little bean in there!

Bethany hope youre okay!! And you Laura how are you?!


Right, im really sorry girls ive read pages and pages and ive got as far as page 825 and im starting to kind of skim read the words cos im so tired so will leave catching up there FOR NOW lol gonna have some dinner then carry on heehe :D

AFM

Ill try n make it as brief as possible cos i spend alot of time whining and moaning lol!!

My sister loved the baby grow, she opened it last and didnt realise what i t meant for a minute then when she realised she instantly cried and screamed!!!

Im doing okay i think, ive got a massive rash all over my arms and legs so had to have blood tests to make sure its not a rre pregnancy condition, hope it aint lol! Got lots of ointment to put on it so hope it goes awayy!!

Chris is not letting me lift a finger, im anxious at work because nobody knows yet wonder why im going to the bathroom every five minutes and telling people i dont wanna go out drinking on my birthday :/

Doctor wont let me have any early scans, she basically said that if i miscarry again i do if i dont i dont, no amount of early scans wil change it, made me feel like shit tbh

HOW ARE U ALL :D

Love u all!

Sorry ive been quiet past few days, im so tired, as soon as i get home from work i eat and go to bed and repeat it the day after :D.. I had a nap when i came home from work so feel a little bit more energy :)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Got bed rest because this rash is so bad everytime i move it hurts and all the spots that itch have turned into little raised parts of skin and the doctor wants me to smother myself in ointment and stay in bed because all the temperature changes and dust in the house wont help :( Plus i keep having terrible back pains ( god knows how ill be when im the size of a house ) but its hurtingthat much :( xxx


----------



## mommylov

oh no Tash! I hope the rash goes away soon and you feel better. Im so glad Chris is taking such good care of you. What a doll :hugs:! How is the roomie situation? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it :oops:


----------



## aaronswoman79

TTCSecrets said:


> Got bed rest because this rash is so bad everytime i move it hurts and all the spots that itch have turned into little raised parts of skin and the doctor wants me to smother myself in ointment and stay in bed because all the temperature changes and dust in the house wont help :( Plus i keep having terrible back pains ( god knows how ill be when im the size of a house ) but its hurtingthat much :( xxx

That's great that you have an attentive doctor. They never wanted to put me on bed rest over here, not even with the hematoma inside my uterus. Can you believe that? I feel the docs can be negligent sometimes. Anyways, we really don't need docs order to have bedrest. If we feel that relaxing and resting will help our pregnancies its our right to do whats best for our los. So you are 5 weeks now, right? Congrats!!


----------



## lilesMom

tash welcome back ,hugs hon xxxxx
hope ur rash clears up soon xxxxxx

amy i think 10 is good hon, u caught it before it dipped too much and i think taking the meds is a good choice xxxxxx enjoy ur snowy hols fx for lovely news when u come home xxxx

angel glad all is stil well hon xxxxxxxx hurray for sticky beans :) xxxxxx

jen hon hugs xxxxxxxxxx
hope ur dh is with u now, 
id be worried about u goin home if ur not gonna have the help u need sweetie xxxx
ive heard of people whose waters broke early too and made it to nearly full term, like to the 38 week mark so dont worry too much if at all possible honey xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxx


horsey and bethany hey, we miss ye xxxx

jess glad u and new DD r all good :) xxx

ilovehim hope ur holding up ok honey xxxxxx
u havent said much about how ur doing?
we r here for u too hon xxxxxxxx

i feel a good bit better tonight so maybe iron is kicking in, hoping it lasts :) xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Thank u ladies!

Laura so glad ur feeling better :) let the iron and meds help!! I am so excited for 13 days!! Cant wait for ur next scan.

Amy enjoy vail!! Also i agree ur doing all u can a ten sounds greats meds to back u from falling and cant wait for the rrsults this cycle.

Tash hope that rash heals up! Glad chris is being amazing for u and helpful! Also glad ur job isnt physical so u can sit and not be running around when u are there.

Angel i understand 12weeks will be here fast and we will know ur baby is healthy and bouncy!!<3 try to stau positive this baby has to be okay how could baby not lo is sticking and i refuse to think anything bad for ur lo<3


----------



## jen435

Jess how are u? I must agree u are so right doctors dont care til 12-16+weeks. My regular obgyn at 13weeks blew me off at an appt and said ur only 13weeks still very early. Im like wth! But anyways thats doctors for u. I demanded a new nurse or doctor to come anwser my questions and check on heartbeat. After that never told that again. I see ur doing same thing jess amd im glad ur stickin up for u and ur lo.<3

So everything is okay but they kept me one more night. My husband said the crib came to house. As for friends i do have them but i cant have ppl thinking im losing the baby. It would bother me. They are all very sceptical if this baby will make it already. I told my aunt and she was like is baby dead. Wth?? No i said thia can happen its treatable!! Argh ppl are ridiculous. My aunt then appologized and said good to hear. I asked dh if he put crib together he said no. I said please do bc i cant physically do it and if something is missing or broken we have to call riggt away. I hope crib is fine. Something has to go right for me. I figure if he gets me pink n white yard and a threader i can learn to make a blanket. If he gets me superglue i can put my butterflys together for her wall above the crib. Maybe ill ask for paint and paint her mirror too. (its a white.mirror with flowers) i can also write in her baby book too. I think their are like five pages to fill out before she is born. Im gonna put together List of everything for the registery (prayin to god for family help with necessities) i hate having to depend on ppl. My baby may not have a dresser rocking chair changing table swing bouncer highchair at first but if i can get blankets diapers bottles few outfits mattress fitted sheets baby soap and lotion amd curtains i should be ok. Am i missing anything?? My mom came thru and figured out how to have a small shower for.me in march even if im on bedrest. I feel thankful my mom realized that i need help with neccessary things and i dont want to ask for anything more. I know i have alot of handy down clothes and ill be looking for other handy down stuff. See what im doing?? Im so bored at the hospital im trying to.keep my mind going. The only nice thing.about being in hospital atm is i.dont need help goin to bathroom showering and im not in pain. So it makes it bearable. Im on the perinatal floor and i have to say some the babies are super cute. I took a walk and got to see a few. I am thankful that i can still get up for a little.while.bc i dont want to get crampy. Im tryin to make the best outta this situation as i cant change anything.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yeah im glad that my job is sitting down taking calls, its a lot easier, does make me very fidgetty though, the only problem with sitting down all day is that, because obviously you sweat, my legs are sweating and then sticking to my trousers and its making the rash on the inside of my thighs worse so i cant win :( Ive tried wearing loose fit trousers but they still dont help, the ointment is working wonders though, i put it on every night after a bath, but i smother it on and its really hleping, im still itching but no where near as bad :)

Hmm the roomie situation Ames... Well... He knows we are expecting , and i thought maybe he would start helping but hes not, i mean for the past wo weeks i have been asking him to bring the pots and paltes down out of his room because i can smell them from the hall way between our bedrooms, he denied having any in there, so i had a look and he did so i thought well ill give it a day or two.. This was two weeks ago, i went in his room today because i keep alot of stuff in the built in wardrobe in there because he doesnt use it, there were 5 plates half filled with mouldy food, two glasses of milk that had both curdled, there were 8 mugs all of which were half filled with mould.. I ended up bringing them all down and washing them !! So chris wasnt happy at all and ended up textin him aload of stuff because he also went out last night and didnt come home, which is fine hes a grown lad, but i didntknow whether to lock the door or not cos hes lost his key!

How are u all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen u have the best attitude, u r so right , still loads of lovely sweet things u cna do for Lo while resting, im loving ur ideas :) al sound lovely, i cant wait to hear if boy or girl so i can start doing those kind of things too :) xxxx
so glad ur mom is helping and having shower for u . xxx
i too have majorly cut down my list of necessities, :) 
im gonna be so happy with loads of handed down things, babies use clothes for about 2 weeks before they grow out of um so they be perfect :)
babies dont need half as much as what people pretend they do for excuse to shop :)
i read some where babies, need.....
somewhere to sleep, 
something to eat, 
somewhere to poo and something to keep he/she clean :)
u have a crib :)
havent aske du about feedin but for me its bf hopefully , all goin well.
napies r cheap enough. 
baby can be washed in the sink easily or u can get plastic bath for next to nothing :)
so we will be fine,.
baby needs love and care way more than dosh and things,
and we wil give out Los tons of love and care 
xxxxx
that little post is as much for myself as for u , ha ha
i was stressing a little bout money till i realised that other things r way more important xxxxxxx

tash hugs sorry ur rash is driving u nuts xxxxx
kick that boy out, he is making me really mad so god knows how u feel about him xxxxxxx
hate to say it, i felt bad for him in the start about his grilfriend dumping him and stuff but maybe he deserved it if thats how he lives, in a pigsty. ( not ur home , but the way he is treating ur home :) ) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im feelin much better todya thank god , think i needed a rest and the iron prob kicking in too, hurray , hoping it lasts but no reason why it cant :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh good im glad that you are feeling better!!!

Im just sat waiting for my brst friend to come over, shes been to uni about 60 miles away for a while and we only see eachother when shes back, but shes back for good now her course is over so we are gonna have a great catch up :D

I told chris i really dont need the stress of hte house mess from him right now, ive managed to fully clean the whole of downstairs and the bathroom, just got to do my bedroom and the hallway upstairs, and once its done any mess im gonna go mad lol!!

xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

enjoy ur friends visit and ur catch up tash :) xxxxxxx

i just ate the biggest dinner, its the most i have eaten in one sitting since i got preg, 
it was my fave dinner when i was small :) (mince beeef stew) havent had it in ages, i had 2 helpings but could go some more :) oh oh, my little weight gain may be coming to an end :) 
i dont mind so long as its food im eating not junk :) 
well i dont wanna balloon or anything but eating when hungry is ok :) 

im pretty bored but very lazy :) havent left d house all day , not like me. 
Oh is back now so least i have company.


----------



## jen435

Laura u also have a great out look. Yea plan to bf but ill probably be pumping more then id plan since ill have six weeks to get on a schedule then right to work 2-3days a week. :) least its the goal. Babys are sponged bathed so i plan to wash her on a table with towels under her for coushin then use sink til able to sit her in tub. Shall see how it works. A carseat is a necessity as u cant leave hospital without it. A stroller is a luxury that i hope i can get as a handy down or gift but i wont hold my breath on that one. Either way our babys will be loved.

Laura at 20weeks be prepared for a pound a week now. Our babys have to grow so ull need the extra calories. Healthy options are best as u said. Im guilty for junk food since i snack on what my husband buys doritos ice cream chips candy etc. Its pretty bad. Fried foods like fried chicken and french fries has been dinner lunch etc since i had surgery. I afraid itll go right back to that now that im on bedrest. Strangely i could go for a bacon cheeseburger with sauted mushrooms onions lettuce tomatoe... Mmmm and another day chicken franchese with angel hair.... Chicken crouton egg bacon spinach tomatoe cucumber salad .... I could think of so many more id love to have but itll be a while before i can make them a reality. Ill miss grocery shoppin again. At least he gets my cereal right and french toast sticks correct when he goes. Can u tell im bpred? Sorry for the rambling. Im tryin to stay positive. She is kickin im still at hospital and better get released tommorrow. Im so tired of thinkin im gettin released then not get released. Guess its my fault for pushing it. 

Laura glad ur feeling better with the iron!! 

Tash hope ur rash goes away and lo is okay. Keep resting. Im sorry for roomie dont let him get to u. Let chris handle him and change ur locks!! Kick him out. Give him 15-20days and then thats it. Take care urself sweety<3

Amy hope ur weekend is amazing in vail<3 i hope ur lil bean will be nestled in u all snug soon<3

Angel how are u? Hope ur doing okay with ur lo<3 i still cant get over ur precious los scan pic<3 i love it! Cant wait to see more!

Bethany horsey ilovehim hi!! I hope ur all okay<3

Jess how are u? Im so happy ur in seond trimeater i feel like its going fast for u!

So my friends in labor tonight having her daughter ella. Its her second baby. She is misrible because she been having contractions and 2cm dilated since 2pm sat... The epidural didnt help and at 1am she finally went from 3-6cm dilated. Idk how much longer itll take but its so worth the pain right? I mean us ladies would be anything to get to where she is. So i hate her complaining. Im so glad im not at that hospital she is at. Id hate for her to bring her baby into my room (she worka at hosp she is at). I am happy for her but she complained entired pregnancy for no reason half the time. All well. Guess ill try to go to sleep its almost 2am. I am bored but thats okay. It took four hrs to get an ultRasound today amd my husband brought me cheese n broccolli soup from panera (yum) today. So it made me happy. Im starting to accept that this pregnancy may not be smooth but if i xan keep baby healthy amd safe i just have to live with it and give up everything for her. Guesa its wait true parents do. I just had to start very early. Though laura jess angel tash amy bethany ilovehim and horsey are all giving up and doing everything for their los also. Strong women ladies that is what each one of u are<3

:dust: horsey bethany amy ilovehim<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ So glad you are feeling better! 

I think hand-me-downs for the baby are the way to go! I mean, a lot of things are only used for the first 6 months! There are tons of children's consignment shops in the US that sell EVERYTHING (some even sell maternity clothes) at a fraction of the price...does such a place exists where you are? Oh, if you're super savvy, scour the newspaper and hit up yard sales! 

Jen ~ I hope you get to go home today. I thought you were on strict bed rest, but it is nice to know the Dr's let you walk around...and how sweet that you get to look at the newborns. At least at home you'll be able to get up long enough to get a bite to eat. I was afraid if you had to wait on your DH to bring you food, you'd be starved! Oh and for sponge bathing babies, I thought you only had to do that until their cord fell off, then you can submerge them in water :shrug: ...I guess it doesn't matter though, I mean what baby is actually _dirty._ Do you have an Ikea near you? My girlfriend bought her nursery from there and said it was all quite cheap. She said they also sold small utensils for feeding baby once foods start getting introduced.

I found this link for registry needs:
https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/baby-registry/articles/registry-101.aspx

Tash ~ I hope your rash has cleared. Do the Dr's think its pregnancy related? And seriously that roomie sounds disgusting...you want me to kick him out for you? :jo: 

Jess ~ :wave: Hope you and the girls are having a nice weekend!

Amy ~ :xmas7: Jealous of your trip to Vail! I imagine you and DH are sad to leave it...maybe you've been snowed it! That would be amazing! Then again, I forget you guys drive around in blizzards. Here, if we even get an inch of snow things shut down. It is crazy...the grocery store runs out of water, bread and milk at just the tiny chance of snow! :haha:

Horsey ~ Have you sold a kidney, well one of your OH's, yet to finance the FS? :haha: How are wedding plans coming along? 

Bethany ~ Thinking of you. :flower:


----------



## mommylov

On our way home... Trip was wonderful. Will catch up when I get home. Love you all and hope everyone is ok! <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel my rash is still really bad, the doc thinks it is pregnancy related, especially since i never get rashes or allergies or anything skin related, especially not all over my arms legs and neck. Its weird, with my lat pregnancy i had a rash on my belly which was normal, this time, the only place that hasnt got a rash on it is my face and belly.. Im waiitng on blood tests this week to see what it is, ive got osme ointment to use but it only works for a short time, and it doesnt soak in well, so i have to reapply it every few hours and then let it sink in for twenty minutes, which isnt possible when im working from 8 til 6 as i cant keep popping off for half an hour to cream myself but then i sit htere itching all day and i cant concentrate :(

How are u angel?

Yes roomie is disgusting, and his missus has now decided she wants him back so he has been staying at her house few times, which is good, means he cna be out quicker, i told chris to tell him he needs to go and he said he will chat to him this week,...

Its liek earlier, me and chris went out for a few hours to his mums for am eal as its her birthday today, all we asked roomie to do was to close the kitchen door and with them in the kitchen and make sure that if he left them he moved the bag of puppy food off the floor ( its one of those massive industrial sized bags ) And we got home and the dogs were running round pooing everywhere and the bag of food was all over the floor! And the dogs look ready to pop!!!

Idiot

How are u all xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

just got really annoyed on the ff chatroom..

obviously we are all on there ttc or recently pregnant, and a few of the girls are getting mardy about the fact that us pg girls are still using the chatroom and are like saying that we are being insensitive by going on there :S Well im sorry but we all pay membership fees to use the chatrooms :S i know this might sound really bitchy but i dont mean it to be, and i dont mean this to sound awful to those of us here still ttc.. But they wouldnt be moaning if it were them who were pg already :S 

why cant they be like we are on here?! Where we all support eachother instead of using eachother like players in a game or competition? im glad im not renewing on that website, too much bitchiness!! 

At least u girls understand, and we are all here for eachother throughout ttc and pg and hopefully beyond! Even if we all get busy with los i know for a fact ill still be coming on here!! I kinda wish u girls lived in uk so i could text u guys n just keep checking in, its hard sometimes to get on here with my internet being crap, and the fact that all i seem to do at the moment is go to work, come home, eat then go bed, even chris says he cant belive how little im doing, i love going to see people and being outgoing but all i want to do is sleep, if i didnt work i think id get up at 11, clean, go back to bed at 4, get up have dinner n go back to bed lol!!


Oooo speaking of which! Our secret was nearly out at the family meal for his mums birthday today, obviously everyone was having a celebratory glass of alcohol and i was like no ill have water please, and they were all like why :S And i had to think really fast and try not to smile , i just said that i felt poorly ( which isnt a lie, i feel really really ill, dont remember feeling this this in my first pregnancy ) ..

And another thing, i almost died today ( ok, slight overreaction but still ) We went to a pub about 25 miles away for this meal, and its in the coutnryside with loads of steep hills and country bends, when we were leaving the pub we were going down this slope and a load of kids on the hill above on the path threw about 20 snoballs and hit the window of our car, because it was snowy chris had to swerve and almsot did a whole turn in the middle of the road, i was shaking and chris was asking if i was okay , and checking me over, was bloody awful i literally felt my whole body go it was awful i was so scared :((( 

Sorry for long random posts but im actually awake enough to post so thought i might as well stick some crap on here for u guys to read about my eventful life lol!!


Ooo another thing.. i learnt a new word yesterday *smug face* 
Ill give you the background, theres a lovely old man at work who is so serious its hilarious, and i have been teaching him modern words like YOLO ( you only live once ) and totes emosh ( totally emotional ) and peng ( which is likea gangsta wrd in uk for good, nice etc etc ) lol! And in return he teaches me fancy words!

Mynew word is misanthropic..which means to have a general hate and disgust at the human race haha!! i love it!! SMUGGG xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
jen i hope u get to go home soon and ur Dh takes good care of u hon, xxxx , i know how annoying it is when u have ur heart set on goin home and it seems to be extended :) but its good they r making sure ye r both good xxxx
it is hard when u cant cook for urself and stuff but if u really want something u like a lot surely ur Dh or a friend could make it. u should invite a friend over to cook for u :) im sure they would only be too happy to :) 
hope ur feelin good hon xxxxxx
hope u rfriend has her bub soon so she stops buggin u :) i know we def appreciate it all so much more cos of our losses . i know if i felt like i do and hadnt lost lile , i would prob feel bad for myself , but cos im so happy bub is stil good and kicking i cant be grumpy :) im just grateful for him/her :) 

angel hi hon, hope alls well with u sweetie, xxxx
im feeling crappy again tonight, il be goin to doc tomor anyway for notes so i think il ask for more thyroid med , i dont think i can take 3 more weeks of low thyroid. 
she might not let me though til retest in 3 weeks :)
how u doin babe? any nausea or food aversions? maybe too early yet :) xxx

sorry its taking me so long to write this post , i see am and tash. 
my brain is foggy this eve :) i keep having to check what ye all wrote to answer ye :)

amy glad vail was great :) xxxxxx

tash hi hon. 
i saw ur fb post with misanthropic and was wondering ha ha :)
stupid kids and their snowballs , they prob thought frightening the crap out of ye and making ye nearly crash was hilarious xxx
hope u rash clears up soon honey xxxx very annoying, when my liver was worse i used to get really itchy legs , so itchy i thought i be left with no skin :) xxxx

hi and hugs to all


----------



## jen435

So after a long day the obgyn doctor decides i have to stay again today ugh i mean im glad that they are watching out for baby and i but please tell me whats going on. My husband came for an hour i walked for ten minutes and been in bed ever since. The tv is lame and im so bored. I find myself sleeping alot bc ofnothing to do. My cell cant be plugged in by the bed so i cant always use it since my battery isnt that great when using internet. I ask my husband if he had time this weekend to put crib together he said no. Then tonight he texts me that it came with no screws. Idk if i believe him but now ill have to call company when i get home. Saddens me they can give u a crib and forget screws and bolts. As for a bedrest ill be on strict bedrest til further notice once i leave. Im afraid they are keepin me here and not tellin me something. I asked and they said it was for iv fluids they said that baby needs it replenished so i mean i guess its good im here i just hope she is ok. Im starting to get worried.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so glad you had a great time in Vail. You so deserved this trip. How refreshing. I am sure this helped the tww period to go by a tad bit quicker. SO have you decided when you are gonna test? Or just wait till your period is due? I am so excited for you. 

Jen, I hope they let you out of the hospital soon. If you think they are hiding something (which I am sure they are not, because that would be highly unprofessional) why don't you ask them frankly to explain the whole situation to you, just so you don't leave the hospital with any misunderstandings or confusion. On the up side, I am glad they are paying close attention to you and baby. That is very reassuring. Hope your lo is doing good hon. 

Angel, Tash, and Laura how are you all feeling? Tash I hope that rash goes away soon enough. 

Bethany? Are you ok hon. Has anybody talked to Bethany, is she ok? I don't have facebook, so I am just wondering how she is doing. Please tell her I say hi and I hope she is doing good. I was just thinking about Danni also. I hope she is doing fine. 

I forgot to mention, I was transferred to the high risk doctor finally. Hopefully she takes good care of me. 

Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Jess so glad u where finally transferred!! I am glad u will have that extra peacr of mind and get all ur questions anwsered.

I did ask and i am only saying that bc im bored here and one nursr says ill probably be sent home then im not. I understand the iv is giving baby what she needs and i guess i just need to accept being here. I just miss my dog and my bed. Tuesday night will make it a full week of me being here and all i think of is an expensive bill coming once i do leave. I just need to relax. Im not leaking anymore that i can see hoping things are healing. Im wondering if doctors n nurses take notice to the fact i have no family visiting and my husband is hardly here so maybe they are playing it safe thinking i may over do it at home if i dont get help. Idk though but as professionals i do not think they would say that. I read into things too much when im bored.

Amy so glad u enjoyed vail with dh and cant wait to hear about ur trip! I am so excited for early next week or this weekend i hope ur bfp comes!!!

Angel that is my plans to go to handy down stores and ask friends. There are two in my area. Ill probably have to wait til after baby is here now but i guess its okay only twenty weeks to go if they even let me wait that long. How are u and lo doing? Have u made your appt at mfm?

Laura ten days ten day!! Im soooo sooo excited!! Cant wait to hear all ur good news! How are u feeling? Is the iron still helping u? Hope so!

Tash hope chris talks with roomie and is straight forward with him to leave. do u need him there for him renting? I know u told him once ur pregnant he would be out but wasnt sure if he was helping in that way. I hope ur rash is healing and ur house is clean for.u!!<3 keep resting sweety ull.be having ur ultrasound in no time! I cant wait for ur lo to grow!

Bethany and horsey thinking of u!

Jess last time i spoke to bethany she was sick :( i feel so bad for her. I just wish she could catch a break get her beautiful bfp and have her miracle baby healthy and on the way. I feel that way of each and everyone of u ladies. I wish our obstacles werent as high and complicated and things could just be smooth sailing and we could all enjoy life and the whole process. You could always message her on b&b. Ill let her know to check if ud like. If u do read our thread bethany we miss u and wish u well<3


----------



## Storked

Just popping to in to say that I love all of you ladies.

Oh Jen, big :hugs: honey I had no idea you were in hospital. You just can't seem to catch a break girl- praying for good things to come after all of this!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! Hope everyone had a god weekend!

Jen, Im so sad to hear tht you in still in the hospital but at the same time am glad that they are keeping you there as long as they need to for you and your daughter. Wish your fmaily and husband would come and visit you more often. I just dont understand your husband hun. I know mine would insist on sleeping at the hospital with me no matter if they said he could or couldnt.. Im so sorry and wish we could be there for you. Hopefully today is the day they say that you dont need an IV anymore and you get to go home.

Jess, yay for being transfered to a high risk dr!!!! So glad you are in good care now. How are you feeling?

Tash, Grrr regarding roomie. I felt the same as Laura... at first really felt bad for the guy with his gf leaving him and all but now hearing about all that you are going through with him, I can see why she maybe left! I hope it gets better but it sounds like the only way thats going to happen is if he leaves. Hope it all gets sorted out! xx

Laura, how are you feeling? Do you have a followup to check on your iron and what not? Hope the meds worked and you are feeling 100% again hun!

Angel, I thought of you this weekend as I was walking around. It was so funny, I was like "Hmmm I wonder if Angel has been to this store, I wonder if she has eaten at this place..." lol. Its cool to think about how we all may have been in the same exact sopt as eachother but at different times. Anywho, it was random heheh How are you feeling???

Bethany, Hiya hun!!! So glad you popped in! How are YOU feeling? Is the infection gone? Im so sorry you got sick :( Get well soon doll! :hugs:

Horsey, where are youuuu!!!!!

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM~ the weekend was just wonderful. DH had me relaxed and we had a great time. I brought test strips with me thinking I would was to POAS and the whole time I didnt even think about it. Then we get home yestersay and I POAS, it was neg (about 8dpo). Did another one this morning with fmu at 9dpo and nothing :( I ive been having some wierd cramping going on but I dont know if its the Crinone thats doing that or not. I dont remember it doing that before but then again I as pregnant then (This last time). Both times I didnt get a BFP until the day af was due (About 14dpo) so it may be that I wont get any results until then but I lost both of those babies so not sure if its good that I do get a bfp that late. Oh boy... back to the tww worrying game! lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I have never been one of those lucky women to get a bfp at 8dpo... just one of those that gets the worse case scenario not only thrown at them, but them brought to fruition. sigh!

Hahah hovers..... can I tell you how many times I wished I was in one??!?! Esp when we lived in Cali and driving on the dreaded 5 or 405... ugh. Dont miss that!

I tell you, I wish there was a fast forward button. It sucks waiting. I love my hubby but I remember him telling me sometime back how all this waiting will make us appreciate everything that much more. As much as I hated to admit he was right, I just glared.. huffed and puffed and walked away. As I did that I could hear him yelling "Love youuuuuuuuuuuu". grrr lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

DH and I were talking about that last night.. he said "I watched while the whole thing was happening and I saw the dye travel. They never went to that side at all so I dont know how they say it couldve been blocked. I wouldve believed you only have one tube over a blocked tube and we conceived just fine with that one tube so Im not worried about that". That made me feel hopeful. I hate having these emotional ups and downs... makes you feel certifiable. Im hoping time flies for all of us!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I know.. I hate to admit it but he does make good points. And yes, it doesnt get any easier after we get a bfp but knowing you are on your way is more comforting than questioning if you will ever get to that next step ever again. I just want to be at the point where we are all asking eachother for advice on calming our little ones or for advice on nursing and things like that. Talking to eachother during mid night feedings is what I look forward to :)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Going to try to sneak a nap in while I'm not feeling car sick! I've been attempting to sleep sitting up because it eases it a bit, but could really use a good ole snuggling down in bed nap! The stage is set...
> 
> :dust:

Enjoy your nap and hope its nice and snuggley! :cloud9::sleep:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Jen tbh the roomies rent does add up, but we dont really notice it, cos to be honest, the amount of money i spend on washpowder cos he uses it all, and the amount i spend on food cos he eats it all and the amount i spend on cleaning stuff to clean up after him, and the amount of time i spend doing it its not really worth the money! Wed probably be better off if he werent here lol!!

Amy theres still time!! Look at me ! i didnt get a full blown positive that i didnt have to squint at until 17dpo! Theres always hope, and you arent out til af gets you, do u feel pregnant? I know that sounds daft but i felt pregnant a few days after ovulation! Put it down to wishful thinking but i was right. Do u have any symptoms or are u trying not to symptom spot??

Angel how are you dong chick? Yeah chris drove back round and tried to find the lads, they werent kids cos they were all quite tall so they must have been at least 16/17, in other words old enough to know better!!

Bethany hey how are you?

How are the rest of u? Sorry if my posts are a bit scatty and eratic, i cant concentrate for shit! xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash!!! How are you hun?? I keep trying to tell myself that at 14dpo if I still get a neg then Ill worry but I just cant help it. :( I too feel like Im pregnant but a big part of me is thinking its just wishful thinking and the other part is telling me its the Progesterone meds. So either way... Im trying not to get my hopes up. I think because I got pregnant twice pretty quick, that I just assumed it happend that way again this time but I dont know. I had a bit of cramps this morning and and I push on my bbs they feel a little tender but nothing else is really jumping out at me. :( Maybe Im just trying to block any kind of symptoms because I dont want to get my hopes up, idk. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

I did the same Ames, i tried to ignore the sore boobs and the heaps of creamy cm and stuff, even all the sobbing and crying i was trying to ignore it.... Ive had ovulation type cramps since ovulation i have, trying not to worry about it... I did start to doubt myself at 14/15dpo, but i kept testing because i knew id never felt so positive i was pregnant ever before in any cycle before this one, you started temping too ? Hows that going bab xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Sorry for late reply i dosed off on sofa, apart from being shattered, emotionally and physically drained im okay, keep feeling very emotional too , i keep feeling really sad, i keep looking at my belly andjust wanting to beg it to stay, does that seem pathetic? Im bloated and i hate looking at it because im terrified of it being real and looking like a bump... I keep having dreams about going to the toilet and seeing blood everywhere , part of me thinks its going to come true, the other part thinks that maybe im having those dreams because thats whats on the back of my mind the whole time? I dont know, what will be will be i guess xxxxx sorry to sound so negative when im pg i just cant shake this horridness xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
how ye all :) good i hope xxxx

jen so glad docs r lookin after u hon, nurses r always saying when they think u be goin home but only doc can decide, it happened me when in hosp too and is very frustrating cos it gets ur hopes up, it wont be long and u wil be home honey xxxxxxxxx
but for now think of the lovely extra fluid ur DD is gettin from Iv :) 
i dont think they r even legally allowed hide something about ur medical case from u hon, so id say its nerves making u think that , hugs xxxxxxxx
hope u get to go home soon, the fact ur not leaking any more is great sign :) 
weird qs but after the first gush,m when u were leaking was it alot? 
totally tmi but i need answer to my qs, :) me and dh Bd again the other day , i had more mucus again , stil clear so should be fine, but this eve my knickers is wet and it doesnt smell. is this normal? doc did say u can be very wet during pregnancy but how wet is wet ? :) sorry for tmi but i just wanna make sure . 
it only happens every now and then so prob fine :) xxx 
i think it may be my bodys way of flushing out Oh :sperm: so no infection?????

jess, glad u got ur transfer, hurray for good care, makes all the difference xxx

angel keeping my fx for u sweetie but all looking great so far, but i know further i got after a scan the more i worried myself again xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

tash hope ur good babe and rash is clearing xxxxxxx

amy so glad u had great time in vail, thats funny about imagining angel there :)
i would be the same :)
i know u know, but just to reinforce it, 8 dpo is miles too early when u got pos opk at 15?cd xxxxxx stil heaps too early and loads of hope left for this cycle :) xxxxxx
fx so hard i cant feel um :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
mine was super early and was neg till 12 dpo, i tested nearly every day :)
even that was very early :) xxxxxx

bethany hey, glad u popped back, we loves ya and miss u xxxxx
hope ur feeling better from infection xxxxxxxx

ilovehim and horsey hope ur good hon xxxxxxxx

im not too bad again this eve, i was crappy yest and today again. 
doc did listen and has upped my thyroid med and will check again in 3 weeks on both iron , liver and thyroid, she is bein so good to me, she is really looking after me now. 
i met her today and when i told her i was back to sleeping 12 - 16 hrs a day she agreed straight away to up it a little :) hurray shoudl be feeling good again really soon. :)
i feel better this eve already cos i had the extra dose this morn anyway and have iron tabs now too :) thanks guys xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Sorry for late reply i dosed off on sofa, apart from being shattered, emotionally and physically drained im okay, keep feeling very emotional too , i keep feeling really sad, i keep looking at my belly andjust wanting to beg it to stay, does that seem pathetic? Im bloated and i hate looking at it because im terrified of it being real and looking like a bump... I keep having dreams about going to the toilet and seeing blood everywhere , part of me thinks its going to come true, the other part thinks that maybe im having those dreams because thats whats on the back of my mind the whole time? I dont know, what will be will be i guess xxxxx sorry to sound so negative when im pg i just cant shake this horridness xxx

hugs honey, all normal for us after aloss unfortunately, i stil check my loo paper to make sure no blood, :) think we wont be feel properly safe til bubs in our arms :) but it does get better, i have big not worried chunks now and the more i ge ton in preg the bigger the chunks :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Sorry Tash... I know that it so ard to enjoy pregnancy after what we have been through but like you said before (I think it was you that said it lol) we just have to accept what is... if we are pregnant then we can only do what we know to do the best we can. I have great feelings about all of your pregnanices and really think that everyone has thier rainbows cooking or on thier way!

So I havent really posted much about colleguezilla in a while with everything going on. Thought Id do so now and not lure you guys into a false sense of security thinking that she is normal and great now lol. So as you girls know, I went through what I went through recently and with going through everything (HSG, D&C, etc) you girls know we are more aware and sensitive to what our bodies are going through. Well whenever she asks about it I tell her what Im feeling and I always get a response like "Oh relly, thats strange, I never felt. When I was pregant..._________" or "Wait until you are actually fully pregnant and you get big, it gets worse and thats when you REALLY feel everything". Now I normally dont ever curse on here or really get too peeved so pardon the following sentence.... I felt like saying "You are such a bit*h! You have NO idea what the f*ck you are talking about! You may have had your share of emotional trials and tribulations but you in no way can relate to what I am talking about and am experiencing at the moment. And stop f*cking trying to and take away from what I am feeling and making me feel like I dont know what Im talking about when I tell you that I felt O pains or implantation... what the f*ck do you know you stupid, self centered spoiled, pre-menapausal b*tch on wheels. Stop talking about yourself for a change and let others talk a**hole!". 

Whew! I have never cursed so much in my life! :oops: but she just aggrevates me! She told me last thursday that she was going to call in sick on friday. She ended up comig to work and calling out today but text me saying that she was really sick. I decided to come into work earlier than normal (7) since I knew she wasnt going to be here and I have a TON of work to do. I text her "At work early, gonna try and get come stuff done before people start showing up to the office...Feel better". So then she calls me (I know its because she wanted to know if I was really here). So I hit ignore on my cell. Then she texts me and says "Please call me, I need help logging on from home and I cant get one". I call her from work and she picks up and says "Hi! Oh sorry hang on... my back... oh my head.. oh this ..oh that." I was obv annoyed on the phone and Im sure she could sense it but I wanted to say "I CAME IN EARLY NOT TO HEAR YOU FAKE MOAN BUT TO GET WORK DONE!!!!" so wasted 15 mins with her asking me to sign onto her comp and then I finally told her that I was going to transfer her to someone that could help her get signed on from home. UGH! So annoying! Any sorry... end of LONG rant! :oops:


----------



## mommylov

Tash, BIG BIG BIG hugs hun... I wish for you, Jen, Angel... everyne that I can hit the fast forward button babe! :hugs:

Laura, Hiya!!! So glad your dr listened and they up the meds! I really want you at 100% already!!! Youre right I, I did get my previous bfp both on 14dpo (day af was due) so why would there be an exception this time right? I guess just hoping for it to be different this time. Different in both getting an earlier +hpt and a nice, healthy sticky bean. :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy im gonna slap colleaguezilla about the face repeatedly when i come visit in the future :), is that ok with u ? :)
i think the d and c makes us more sensitive cos i def felt preg a few days dpo, i also got Ov pain for the 3 months which i never in my life had before, we were all the same or similar so that woman is obvs talking out her ass, in case there was any doubt at all :) so glad u transferred her too right, try and shut the dumbass out honey , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
keeping fx for bfp for u and sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxxxx it is on its way, i can feel it in my bones :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

YES!!!!! You are MORE than welcome to! Although I dont know that I would want to waste your time out here on her.. I would want to hang out with you and OH and lo!! :hugs:

I just feel like she can be very sweet but she since she lives just with one of her daughters (Other one is in college and her husband lives in California... I know wierd) that she acts like a brat becaus eshe is so used to doing things the way she wants. Its almost like she lost social skills that you learn in kindergarden (Dont talk over others...hoe to be polite, etc). Grrrr!!!!! You should see her raise her eyebrows as if she is saying "Ya right *eye roll*" when I tell her about the things we feel now. I just want to be like "THEN DONT ASK!!!!". I try to keep it simple when she does ask but its like she can tell when Im annoyed and wants to act like she cares. I do question whether I can contribute my "truck drive mouth" posted with all the profanity and all is pregnancy related heheh... Id love to blame it on that because I promise I dont talk like that normally. :oops: 

I ssooooooooo hope soo too Laura. This tww is the worst of them yet. :(


----------



## lilesMom

yup not our normal amy but u were severly provoked :) yup i blame ur crazy prego hormones :) h aha xxxxxxxxxx
too right she is a waste of time and im not honestly a violent person either :) hee hee

sounds like her and hubby have split up but she cant admit it, maybe she is bitter over it . dont waste ur time feelign sorry for her either though, only so long u can be nice to an ass :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i know tww sucks big time, thnak god u had vail when u did to occupy u xxxx
only few days now hon, i know creepy crawly few days xxxxxxxxxxx hurry up tww xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

He comes out for a week or two at a time a few times a year so I dont think they have split but she did tell me that in the past they have separated for like a year after she had her first daughter. Never divorced just separated. Then she told him that she didnt want to live there and moved here but he didnt want to move here because he supposedly has a good job there. So that tells me right there that she is selfish. I would go anywhere just to be with my husband. I cant last more that an day without him without missing him. He has been here since Dec because he had to have knee surgery and she told me that they have had a few fights. I told her well its because you dont live together so this amount of time together is an adjusment for you guys. I know she hates that maybe... just maybe I could be right. I told dh about it and he thinks that she wa nice for takin gme home that day I was misscarrying and was in pain but that she is just strange and the living situation is just bizare.

When I went back and read that post.. I didnt feel like it came from me! :oops: heheh... Im telling you, she just brought it out and I have no patience right now with her :oops:


----------



## jen435

Amy u want a nice luteal phase so 14dpo is perfect! Ionly had a light bfp that far along. So u still feel very hopeful. Remember fast bfps can be chemicals amd fade before a real bfp would ever show. So just wait i know its unnerving but its going to be worth it. Im so glad ur hisband is so amazing. He is definately ur rock!<3

Angel cant wait for ur 12wk appt. I feel really good about it baby all will be okay cant wait for the reassurance thou for u. Grow lil one grow!<3

Laura after bd u can leak a few days just likr after they do a internal scan with lube. Its usually clear wet then. Normal discharge from what they said is very normal it can range from milky creamy clear watery lumpy. When i had my gush it was just that all over the couch everything was soaked it had a smell kinda sweet like food smell its was clear. I layed down in bed with a pad for half hour and when i stood up i had another gush that soaked the pad. After it was a slow trickle without a pad it could soak panties and run down my thigh. I never had an infection so not sure about that but id think ud have some discomfort wouldnt you? I am glad ur feeling better with med increase and iron! I love counting down for you 10 days!!<3

Well husbands here. I actually got ultrasound pics today! So unheard of in hospital to get printouts but im so happy. Cant wait to show em to him. Also i know obgyn said she will be in soon so hoping for a release. Fxd they said everything is looking better and ill have to drink 12-14cups water a day and stay on bedrest once i leave. So im hoping my evening check up is still good and ill be released.


----------



## mommylov

Aww Jen, thats great that they gave you a pic and I hope you get released too. Youll feel better in no time once you are in your home with your dog in your bed. Tell dh he needs to turn the heat on for you and keep you nice and toasty. Love you and get better soon hun!! <3

Make sure you do drink lots! I know it will be a pain for you to go to the restroom all the time but from what your ticker says, baby is actually drinking the fluid right now so uber important!


----------



## lilesMom

amy, it realy doesnt sound like she has any kind of realtionship with her Dh to speak of at all. id be same as u amy , a few months would be my max away frm Oh , even then i woudlnt be happy about it :) xx
she would try the patience of a saint hon, dont worry about gettin cross with her :) xxxxxx

thanks jen, im sure im just being a worry wart , but thank u for reassurance xxxxxx
fx for u to get to go home honey and hurray for pics :) lovely DD xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna go have a bath cos my back is achy, talk soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Enjoy your bath Laura! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Hope ur bath helps laura! Enjoy!

Yay!! Im home im home im home!!! Only took a full 7 days but im home in bed but my bed!!! My pup was soooo sooo happy to see me but he is so dependent on my husband. Im watch tv dh is playin video but he made me a bowl of honey nut cherrios so.im going to go enjoy them and let my cell charge now! Im sooo happy and kobe goes to groomer tom so i finally will get to see him aftet his appt!! Also i can call crib company for hardware im hoping they mail them to me so he can get crib tog!


----------



## mommylov

Lol angel! I know, I read it and was like whoa Amy!!! :oops: I think your right, married a former marine but maybe preggers with a sailor lol

Jen, woooohoooooooooo!!!! Glad you're home. Now test up and don't overdue it! <3

Gnight and love you girls!


----------



## jen435

Thanks amy im soo happy to be in my bed its more roomie and has the ppl i love with me my dh and pup!<3 i missed them both. I hate hospitals. My mom is suppost to come over tom with my niece. Wonder if she still will. My husband is gonna work from home i hope he does. 

Amy is this 10dpo now?? I am getting sooo excited!! A little marine baby how cute would that be! I vote u make that ur babies first halloween costume after his /her daddy! Ok i think ull have a son amy. Idk y but im thinking boy for u!<3 thougu sailor sounds adorable! I hope u have one in the oven as we speak :)

Angel 9weeks under ur belt :) hopefully ull breath and relax easier at 12weeks. I am so excited and cant help but think all of these babies are our miracle rainbows no matter what we as mommys endure along the way! How are u doing angel?

Bethany so good to hear from u! Love ya and i hope ur doing well<3

Horsey how are u doing? 

Jess thinking of u and ur dd!<3


----------



## mommylov

Good morning ladies!


10dpo and neg pt this morning... feeling out.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 

jen so glad ur home xxxxxxxxx enjoy ur own space and let Dh wait on u hand and foot now :) u and bubs deserve it :) :) xxxxxx

amy ur not out chick, xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
still super early :) 

angel roll on 12 weeks, i so know how u feel, its really really hard not to worry , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My Sil had op today but they werent sure if it was cancer (the old inconclusive test result s) or not but thank god it all went well and she is out of the op 
my poor kitty was in a cat fight a t the weekend and got really nasty scratches on his eyes, they were all swollen and weepy, i think he got cat flu too, i went to vet and got him antibs yest and after 2 days he is so much better, poor little guy, 
evil neighbours cat!!! my kitty only has 3 legs cos he was knocked down when small and had to get one chopped off . i know its silly to people who dont love cats but i love him to bits , i hate seeing him sick, he is on the mend thank god. 
the iron is making me sicky but its worth it for what it does for me and bub, 
overall feeling much better with extra meds, 
happy lols can come back again. 
when thyroid is low so is my mood , its yucky xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls, thanks for the support, i think im gonna bite the bullet and make use of my day off tomorrow ( did i tell you they finally granted my wednesdays off? On the provision that i make the hours up on mondays tuesday thursdays and fridays, long days but worth it for the whole day off mid week ) and ring the midwives and book my first appointment, no doubt theyll want to take my medical history and pregnancy loss history etc, plus it gets me sorted so that when i reach 12 weeks it will be quicker to book my scan in..

my plan is, is, i should be having my 12 week scan first week of march, and i believe here in uk our mothers day is march 10th this year, so im getting nana cards for the two grandmums ( chris mum and my mum and gramma ) and going to get a copy of the scan, and put it on the inside of the card and announce it to them on mothers day :) thats the plan, got to keep shtum until then..

which is pretty hard considering i see my mum every day at work and i see my grandma often lol!!

Angel glad u are okay and so sorry colleaguezilla is being such a bitch! That girl who was sat next to me who came back from maternity has been moved away from me.. even though im pregnant it still hurts when she keeps saying things like, oh well when i was pregnant etc or wait til u get pregnant rah rah rah, bearing in mind she doesnt know im pregnant as far as shes aware ive had a mmc last august and just goes on and on about it, i thought id be less sensitive now im pregnant but im not.. Glad ur okay tho chick

amy 10dpo still early! i didnt implant until 10dpo and didnt get bfp until 17dpo ur not out til af gets u! i know that an achy back was one of my earliest signs, i never get back ache unless ive done soemthing to it

laura hope ur bath did u good the other night, im sure it was u who said it lol


So, on my agenda, tomorrow ring midwives and try to get appointment outside of work hours so as not to arouse suspicion... CLean the house, see my gramma.. And do some shopping, i got a loan out because ive had problems with my car that i had to pay for, and ive got some left over so thinkng of buying some bigger clothes ready for the womb invasion im currently experiencing... Im so bloated at the moment, so if my bump in a few months is this size ill def need bigger clothes lol!! 


X love to u all X


----------



## mommylov

awww poor kitty!!! I would be a mess if something happened to my boys. Im not a big cat person but I love my two! I hope he feel better Laura! Poor baby :( The iron tabs are still making you sick? Oh no! Is there anything that you can do to help without hurting you or bubs? Thank goodness SIL doesnt have cancer... I cant imagine... scary! :( I hope you feel better soon hun. I too am in a mood. First it was firey (obv given yesterday lol) this morning was still a little firey and now Im down to sad. I know I sound ridiculous crying about a bfn on 10dpo but I really was hoping for a little something. Jen was right too in saying that it may not be a good thing if I did get one too soon because then it could be chem.. oye. Seeing as how both times I got my bfp on the day af was due 14dpo why I would think things would be different this time, I dont know. AF is due in about 2-3 days so we shall see.


----------



## mommylov

Funny that you mentioned that Tash, my back litterally just starting hurting... so weird! 

Yay for weds off!! That will be so nice to have that break in the week! Wish I could do the same :) Oh fun.. shopping!!!


----------



## lilesMom

tash bigger clothes shopping for bub is fun , enjoy :)
be carefull photocopying scan pic, i heard it damages scan pic but that could be crap :) i was also told dont laminate it cos htey melt but my sil laminated hers :) xxxxxx
i just said id say it in case its not crap cos id be gutted if i rujined mine xxxx 
double check with someone first or take pic of the scan and print that :) x


----------



## lilesMom

i just did it again, i dont know what i pressed, just a button on the keyboard and it posted what i wrote so far :) wish i knew what i pressed cos its a really fast way to post :) second tme ive done it by accident :) ha ha
tahs u have a ccolleaguzilla too :) silly woman, some people are so insenstive , arrgghh

amy thank god kitty is much better already, antibs seemt o be doin the trick, he is glued to my side and sleeping loads, but he is healing fast cos of all the sleep :) 
yeah thank god Sil is ok. obvs sore after op but all good thank god, 
she is a asweetie, i used to babysit for their kids all the time when younger and they used to take me on days out with um so i spent alot of time in their house. 
it was always a happy , relaxed house :) 
amy hon i was the same this time, i was crying at 8 dpo , cos i felt preg and was so sure i was gonna get early bfp, but i didnt and was still preg, praying ur the same honey xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy still early fxd for ur bfp!<3
Laura glad kitty is getting better. My heart aches for any animal that gets hurt. So sorry iron is making u sick :-( is they anything to help? I hope u feel better.<3
Tash yay for weds off! How is ur rash doing? So glad ur getting things ready with ob for scans at 12weeks. What a great mothers day gift!<3
Angel how are you?

Atm dh brought kobe to groomers waiting his return he should be tired and cuddly when he gets home!! I love my fur baby. Im wet again :/ idk what to think. Drinking tona of fluids and staying in bed with pillows under thighs. Hopefully fridays appt goes okay and bedrest at home is okay if i have to go back to hospital ill be depressed as its an hour drive from my house my friends n family are two hours away. So that is why no one visits :/. Hopefully i dont need iv fluids again. Also being in bed is exhausting lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

hahahh... I dont think we ever fully grow up in that sense! heheh I hope they had a wonderful time and they brought you back something cool! Maybe a little baby grass skirt or a cute outfit for a little boy? hehehh

This tww really is killing me. Im having back pains/spasms now...really tired...obv moody :oops:.. sniffly. All would point to bfp but I just dont want to get my hopes up. How are you doing aside from waiting to hear about your goodies lol?


----------



## lilesMom

jen , hope ur ok honey and r resting up, hurray for fur baby coming home all cuddly :)
nothing to do about the iron really, im lucky it doesnt make me worse, some people r so sick they cant take it and have to have iron injections. im gonna switch to liquid iron next week, its taken twice a day instead of once and can be easier to take as u get less each time and its alittle weaker :) but i wanted to boost my levels first for a few weeks to get back to norm :) il be fine, its small potatoes :) xxxxxxxxx thanks guys xxxxx
jen fx for fri app, hope u dont have t go to hosp again and get to stay home xxxxxx hugs xxxx


angel ha ha , presents are always exciting no matter what age we r :) xxxxxxxx
im feeling much better already so meds wil hve me sorted in no time :) 
im happy out cos things r goin good for bub, Sil and kitty and in turn me :) xxxxxxx

amy i may have said this alread but fx for u :) xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yup Tash, I was the one with the awful mouth/thoughts/post yesterday regarding colleguezilla. Not that I think much of her today but I guess you can say its a little better. I just ignored her for the most part today. :ignore: heheh

I showed that post to dh and he was like "Oh my god! Where the heck did that come from? Geez, I think youre pregnant..."

:oops::oops::oops::oops::oops:


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha amy i agree with Dh :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I was sooo embarrassed but so glad that I was able to get it out! I wanted to slap her so bad and figured venting would probably be the better route. So after I showed him the post, he asked "whats for dinner?" I said "Im baking cornbread right now and chili" and he said "Oh, I dont know if I like Chili". I just looked at him and he said "No no, I love chili... sounds great hun!" LOL I said Ill make you something else if youd like and he said no no... Im good :rofl: I said "geez am I that scary or something? :oops:" and he said no that he really thought it smelled and looked good and he did end up liking it so Im glad hehe


----------



## lilesMom

amy u show him :) i can imagine amy goin 'but u do like chillis mr , U DO RIGHT ' ha ha 
ive posted stuff here in a rant and been abit morto that it came outta me :) 
i prefer being a happy lady :) xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I'm so furious right now.... I know my rant yesterday was cursing central but I normally don't talk like that. When dh and I have an argument, we never name call or curse... Ever! Long story short, colleguezilla noticed I was quiet this mid king and it was really me trying to ignore her because I didn't want to say something I would regret. She got some printouts from the printer for me and I broke the silence and said thanks and that I was having a tough morning with my project. She then says us I was wondering you were being a bitch......

Really?!?!? So then later during the day I was thinking about it and I asked her "did you really call me a bitch earlier? Because I told dh when we were dating that I would leave him if he ever talked to me like that. I don't talk to others that way so I gong like to be talked to like that. She tries to say that she didn't say that and stumbles on her words and said "maybe I said you were acting like one or something... Ugh I don't know, I don't remember" and had a whatever you're being sensitive attitude towards me. She then tells me that I wouldn't last in her house because apparently they do talk like that. Ugh I'm home now with knots in my stomach. I so don't want to go to work and sit next to her all day.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing great. 

Jen, I hope you are ok. If you keep leaking, I think you should go back to emergency just as a precaution (or at least call the advise nurse for advice). I know its not desirable at all, but one day you will have your sweet little girl in your arms and think back at all you went through, and you will have a greater appreciation for life. You are so strong. I admire you so much for that. 

Angel, wow your parents raised 4 children!! So hard, especially nowadays! I don't know how some parents do it. Glad they had a great vacation! My mom is 67 and unfortunately still working hard and doesn't like to take time for herself. I wish I could do more for her, but its so hard with my 2 daughters and 1 on the way. I wish I were rich and could take care of her like she deserves. 

Amy, so excited for your upcoming bfp, whether it be this cycle or the next (fx for this cycle). Your bfp is coming, that's all I know. :hugs: And as for your rant. It made my day, you needed to get all of that out!! Its ok to be a little foul mouthed once in a while. I usually don't curse in front of anybody but my husband. I can curse all I want when him and I are alone, and it feels great!! lol. Just to get all the stress out. hehe. Oh, and all of the symptoms you mentioned, sounds very promising. I can't wait!!

Laura, tash, hope your bumps are doing well. Can't wait until your 12 week scan Tash!!

Hi Bethany!! Miss you tons!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I'm so furious right now.... I know my rant yesterday was cursing central but I normally don't talk like that. When dh and I have an argument, we never name call or curse... Ever! Long story short, colleguezilla noticed I was quiet this mid king and it was really me trying to ignore her because I didn't want to say something I would regret. She got some printouts from the printer for me and I broke the silence and said thanks and that I was having a tough morning with my project. She then says us I was wondering you were being a bitch......
> 
> Really?!?!? So then later during the day I was thinking about it and I asked her "did you really call me a bitch earlier? Because I told dh when we were dating that I would leave him if he ever talked to me like that. I don't talk to others that way so I gong like to be talked to like that. She tries to say that she didn't say that and stumbles on her words and said "maybe I said you were acting like one or something... Ugh I don't know, I don't remember" and had a whatever you're being sensitive attitude towards me. She then tells me that I wouldn't last in her house because apparently they do talk like that. Ugh I'm home now with knots in my stomach. I so don't want to go to work and sit next to her all day.

Ewwwwwwwwww. I really don't like this lady. That is so unprofessional for her to even tell you that. That lady is toxic. Somethings gotta be wrong upstairs, if you know what I mean. You wouldn't last in her house? Well tell her she wouldn't last in your house either, because in your house everybody has respect for each other!! Do you actually have to work with her, like do work with her? Or she is just a colleague who irritates you, because you could just ignore her and pretend she doesn't exist. I know its not in your nature to be like this, but this ladies personality is no good for you to be around. She is toxic. And you are so sweet and don't need that Amy. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I'm just sitting here in tears (maybe a bit more emotional than I normally am) but I just can't believe it. I sit right next to her do there is no avoiding her. Of all the people I work with, I just thought she had her moments but was a nice too like when she took me home. But I have heard her talk so badly about people and then will say that she knows she said mean things but she would hate to see anything happen to them. There definitely is a reason why her and her husbZnd don't live together and I see it now. She might be legitimately crazy but it just hurts that she isn't the person I thought she was. When she's nice, she is great to be around but she is just so self centered and is really an adult brat. Sorry just a mess right now. 

How are you hun? How's your bump and everything going? I hope it's all well :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I'm just sitting here in tears (maybe a bit more emotional than I normally am) but I just can't believe it. I sit right next to her do there is no avoiding her. Of all the people I work with, I just thought she had her moments but was a nice too like when she took me home. But I have heard her talk so badly about people and then will say that she knows she said mean things but she would hate to see anything happen to them. There definitely is a reason why her and her husbZnd don't live together and I see it now. She might be legitimately crazy but it just hurts that she isn't the person I thought she was. When she's nice, she is great to be around but she is just so self centered and is really an adult brat. Sorry just a mess right now.
> 
> How are you hun? How's your bump and everything going? I hope it's all well :)

I'm doing ok. Just worrying as usual, but I don't think that will ever end unfortunately. I am more worried about you though. I am a lot like you, try to respect people and be as nice as I can be, but there are just certain people out there that make is so hard to get along with. It seems like it is always going to be up and down with this lady. Some days she shows her kind face and the other days the ugly one comes out. 

Maybe she is jealous of your youth and how her life didn't turn out like she wanted it to turn out. I could be completely wrong. But it is seriously hard figuring out this lady out. The way you could get back at her ( I don't really mean getting back at her but rather showing her her insult didn't affect you) is by talking about how wonderful your husband is, how happy he makes you etc. This is showing her nothing she can do can bring you down or affect your life. One thing I wouldn't tell her anything about is your ttc right now. I am worried she will make trouble if you tell her anything personal. And when you do fall pregnant, she should be the last to find out, or even if you have to, maybe you can keep it on the hush as long as your can from work, just to protect you from her finding out. Just some suggestions here, if you feel any of them would help you or not.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Hun. Ya I don't really want to tell her anything. When she asks I know it's her way of trying to get back in with me if that makes sense. You can't ever talk about yourself around her. Anytime I hear people come to her desk and talk to her or when I talk to her she turns it back to herself. That's just how she is. If I say "oh my hubby was so sweet today he did...." She stares. At her screen like she's in the middle of something but if someone did that to her, she would have something to say or she will cut you off and tell you how great her and her stand are. She just told me they had this huge fight recently and they both told each other that they were unhappy and then she says that the next day they made up but who says things like that to thier spouse even when you're angry? I could never imagine my life without my husband so I would never even say someone like that. Sorry I know this isn't what we are here for.... Thanks for listening Hun :hugs: I'm ok :)

I totally understand you being nervous. It's only natural given everything that has happened. When is your next scan?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hehe thanks angel. Dh came home made me feel better. I was balling telling him what happened to the point now I have headache. He was rubbing my head and hugged me and said I wasn't being unreasonable. I told him everything and he too doesn't want me to stress. Don't know his tomorrow is going to go but I see a full day with headphones on. :)

Going to try and sleep, my head is pounding and I'm trying to stop the tears. I have no idea why I'm crying so much but hoping its a great sign. Have a wonderful night ladies and thank you all for your kind words and for listening to my ranting. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy i was the exact same.. Main things i noticed ( but brushed off to wishful thinking or pms ) were i seemed to switch between sobbing my heart out and being so angry, and believe me when iw as pregnant it was F*** this F*** that reh reh reh Lol!! I really was! I dont swear an awful lot unless im angry, and i was horrible in my last TWW.. All good signs amy, i dont blame u for being a bit hesitant to put it down to preg, i seemed to have so many symptoms during the others tww's, all i had this time, was sore back, leg hairs growing, mood swings and crying at anything... Oh and the *feeling* of being pregnant, i bet chris a fiver that i was pregnant and when i got hte positive he gave me a tenner lol!!!

Jen my rash is actually getting better!!! And ive not heard from the doctors about my results and the doc said no news is good news! So im hoping the rash settles down and goes, its nowehere near as bad, it gets worse when i get hot or after ive had a bath, so im trying to have baths with no products like bubble bath in it which seems to be helping, to be honest chriss mums partner did buy me a really fancy bubble bath set for christmas that ive been using, and im starting to think maybe its that that gave me the rash, im not sure, all i know is the rash has gone down since ive not been using it ! How aer youuu?? 


Thanks jess, i cant wait either <3 How areu doing?

All u other ladies how are you?

AFM

Well its officially impossible to get through to the midwives!! I think i might leave it until im 8 weeks and then ring her and start my appointments, i know alot of people say oh no u must go as soon as u find out u are pregnant so u get proper prenatal care... But.. My way of thinking ( and i really dont mean this to sound horrible and vile but ) is, i am taking prenatla vits, im looking after myself, eating healthily, and i dont see what more the midwives can do at this stage? If im meant to keep this baby i am if not, the midwives cant stop anything bad happening, ive got no prog problems or anything like that, so its literlaly in gods hands now .. So i dont think it will make a difference if i go midwives now or in two weeks, plus, i think if i go to the midwives now, it will just make time drag cos ill be forever waiting for appointments and looking forward to them lol! I feel like time is draggng, last time i was pregnant, it seemed to go so quick, i found out i was pregnant then all of a sudden was 12 weeks! this is dragging!

Going by conception date i am 5 weeks 5 days pregnant, so i hit my week marks every friday :)

Im tired, puppies are being very very well behaved for me lately, i think it might be a combination of them growing up, and knowing htat mummy needs a bit of help at the moment cos shes carrying a tiny baby. Duchess especially, doesnt want to leave me, even this week she has been lying with me on the sofa, and when chris shouts them in for dinner to the kitchen, duke will run to chris and get his dinner, duchess will just get up and then sit her bum on my knee and when chris ocmes to get her she wont move she buries her head into my belly, its so sweet!!! So i have to get up and go and sit with her while she eats and she stares at me the whole time as if to say * dont go mummy im coming in a minute* so i sit with ehr while she has dinner then she coems back to the sofa with me, shes sat with me as we speak and duke is chasing his tail in a not so orderly fashion near my feet lol!!!

Wow i ramble on dont i lol!! love u all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy last thing u need right now is colleaguzilla, does she think u would want to last in her house and live with a rude, insensitive pushy cow, i think not., be gratefull u know how to treat people properly and have a lovely Dh who does the same to u and ignore that wagon !!!!! xxxxxxxxxx im sure ur home is a gazillion times happier than hers, with her mean , selfish streak a mile wide xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxx
amy could u ask ur boss to move u? she sounds like a nightmare xxxxxxx

angel ha ha about ur parents drive , so cute :) x
great they r able to enjoy themselves now :) xxxxxx
enjoy ur rest xxxxx

tash glad ur rash is going hon , they r a pain :) xxxxxxxx
most likely is the bubble bath, it prob has ingresient in it ur skin doesnt like :)
hurray for well behaved fur babies, :) xxxxxx
mine just went out for first time since his fight, i told Oh not to let him out but course he 'forgot' and left bathroom window open, off meow goes, cant help but worry about d little idiot :) meow that is not Oh :) hee hee 
im feeling so much better, i feel more normal again, think meds r def working, hurray :) xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks laurs :) im glad you are feeling more normal! time is dragging, im only 5w5d and i just wanna hit the twelve week mark, once ive passed the stage i was where i lost cole, ill feel alot better, im sick of having dreams of miscarriage and horribe things lie that, i just want to be pregnant, properly pregnant, with symptoms and a baby bump, all i have at the moment is the utter emotional sobbing, and bloatedness .. i was going to buy more pregnancy tests today at asda just to check it was all real and i havent dreamt it out of wishful thinking :S is that pathetic? i didnt buy any, but i was very tempted lol!!

xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

and i need to clean cos the house is a state but i really dont dare and to be truthful i just havent got the energy, i just tried to do the kitchen, i got as far as filling the sink full of hot water and then ive come and sat down again, i think im gonna have to just do litle bits at a time, but will take me forever! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls... I feel a bit better this morning. We did hash things out this morning via IM (which is silly because we sit right next to eachother). Im actually glad we did that otherwise it wouldve turned into something else Im sure. She told me that she was sorry but that she doesnt feel like she called me a B... maybe said I was acting like one. I just wanted to say either way I dont talk to you like that so why do you think its ok for you to say that to me? Whatever... there is still tension but Im glad its all out and we can just move on. One thing I found funny is that she said that she has been hurt by me latetly because she feels I am always upset with her and am stand offish. I totally see how she thinks that because when I am annoyed, I dont like to argue so I just put on my headphones to avoid saying something I dont want to say. Isnt is better to calm your nerves then to just yell at someone? She def is that way... just reacts how she wants to and thinks there is nothing wrong with that. I dont work that way. I live by the "say what you mean and mean what you say" rule. Ugh... so stressed and am just going to burry myself in work teday. Got knows I have enough to do!

how are you all doing??


----------



## mommylov

11 dpo, negative hpt and I just wiped and say a few spots of bright red blood. Wiped a few more times and didnt see anything and it was clear so I dont know what to make of it. Its too early I think ofr AF but I think too late for IB.


----------



## Storked

Hey ladies, dropping by to send more love.
Congrats to you Natasha on your BFP :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!!!! Love you and miss you!


----------



## Storked

Will officially be back Amy if I can ever manage to kick this infection- it is a superbug that the doc said I probably got at the hospital during D&C :-/


----------



## mommylov

oh no!!! I hope you are able to kick it too! :( Are they hopeful that after this time and with treatment that it wont come back?


----------



## lilesMom

tash i was the same for ages :) i had lots of tests cos had bought lots of internet cheapies and i kept testing away :) but be careful about doin it cos sometimes tey dont get darker as time goes on due to lot sof different things and that would cause worry . i stopped after i read that . xxxxx hugs hon. u be at 12 weeks before u know it , :) ok who am i kiddin it feels so long while waiting but is so worth it xxxxx hugs xxxxxx
also about house work if u r too tired dont bother, it will wait for u xxx my house suffered for a good few weeks but there wil come a more energy phase that u can clea away in :)

amy could stil be Ib honey, Implant is 7-10 day after Ov so could totally be sweetie xxxxxxxxx

bethany hi hope u feel soo much better soon hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi, hugs and :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I hope so... was just scared that it was a tinge of red and not pink or brown. Ive been back in the bathroom a few times since and have nothing so it was just the one time one wipe. FX

Love to you all! <3


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I hope so... was just scared that it was a tinge of red and not pink or brown. Ive been back in the bathroom a few times since and have nothing so it was just the one time one wipe. FX
> 
> Love to you all! <3

could totally be hon, fx for u xxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Oh good to know angel! Ya it was just the one time and now I haven't seen anything. Not even a trace. Do you remember what dpo that was for you? Maybe the same applies regarding the hsg for me?


----------



## jen435

Amy i had red ib and then pink after my bfp. I believe my obgyn said pink and brown is old blood from ib and red is fresh. Fxd for ib i have good feeling for u<3

Tash heres to hoping 12wks go fast. Oh and what laura said holds true. Once hcg is tooo high the hpts dont work the same due to other hormones and levels. Just relax and let bubs grow sweety<3 i really hope workin and ur hubby help it go fast.

Bethany im so sad for u that ur suffering with a infection from ur surgery. I am so so sorry bethany i really hope that u heal quicky and stay healthy this time. How are u otherwise? Miss u and it was good hearing from u. I hope ur back soon<3

I appologize i read everything had a hard day today emotionally and i honestly am having a hard time atm. Ill be back tomorrow to write the rest of u.

Angel laura horsey jess hi! How are u all? I am so sorry if u wrote i read amd didnt reply to it. Anyways i hope all three ur bumps are doing well<3 horsey im wishing u a bfp soon and for ur clomid to finally work now that ur having fertility help<3 :dust: to you!


----------



## jen435

Angel gla ur getting ur rest!!

Laura how are u feling? Im so sorry iron is making u feel bad. Seems like u have a plan. Did u say ull take liquid iron?? Or did i remember that wrong. I hope ur plan works okay and in time u feel better. Did u get lab work results yet from doctor? Or did i miss that post? Sorry if i did.

Think im going back to sleep. Goodnight!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen, sorry you are having a hard time. I hope things start getting better for you from here on out. Please try to relax and stay off your feet! 

Amy, fx that the tiny bit of blood was a good sign. It could be ib like everyone says. Remember, even though you started having your surge at around cd 14, you could have oved a little later, and implantation also could have occurred later. This is what happened to me. I remember testing 10 days after ov and still got a negative also. I got a strong positive on the day af was due. So I am thinking I would have had my bfp by day 12 to 14. But remember everybody is different. 

Angel, yay for dh coming home. He travels a lot on business huh. That must be hard at times. Getting close to 12 weeks!! yay!! 

Hi Bethany. I've missed you a lot, how have you been? I hope the infection is clearing up. Did you say you might have caught this after d&c? Wow, hun I hope you get better soon. How are you and dh doing. Aren't you about to celebrate your anniversary or already did?

Hi Tash and Laura. Hope you ladies are doing good. FX these next few weeks go by quickly for you Tash.


----------



## aaronswoman79

AFM. Been really busy here with problems at home. Mostly revolving around my girls. The older one 13th b-day is coming up. Her grades are going down the drains. She just doesn't care about school and everything we have done to try and help her has done nothing. The sad thing is that she's a genius, mensa level genius and she wants to do nothing with her intelligence. She just doesn't care and it makes me sad. She doesn't want people to know of find out how smart she is. I hope its just a stage she is going through. But she can also be very lazy. I recently found out there are a lot of boys pursuing her and I am scared of her starting to sneak around or having a boyfriend. I haven't given her any opportunity outside school to have a bf, but I wonder what is going on at school. If it is possibly a boy or something else distracting her. Here comes the teenage years :( . It scares me just thinking about it. 

The little ones mental state is going downhill. I don't know how much longer I can go without medicating her. I am just so scared of anti-psychotics and what they could potentially do to her brain and growing body. There are not enough studies or data on what they can do to small children. But she is so unstable. We have tried the natural/herbal route. But it doesn't help. We think she has brain damage from when I gave birth to her and the umbilical cord was basically strangling her and from the over dosing of pitocin. Ladies be very careful if they induce you and give you pitocin, some doctors like to give it like candy.

Anyways, sorry for the rant. This is part of the reason why I am not on much anymore. It is hard to get online when I already have 2 daughters. There is always drama drama drama here. lol.


----------



## TTCSecrets

just a quick one cos im late for work LOL catch up later xx

Thanks girls for your support it really means the world, im so glad i have u girls, i couldnt have done TTC and i definitely cant handle being pg without u girls for reassurance!

Bethany yay we miss u!! come back soon hope that nasty infection goes soon!!

Amy i asked the fertility specialist at the hospital about ib, she said that any colour, pink brown or red as long as its only a small amount when u wipe can be ib, and it can occur any day from 5-12dpo! my ib was at 9dpo and got implant dup at 10dpo, she also said its a good sign if u are temping that either the day before, day of, day after or two days after if u get either a dip that stands out or a rise that stands out FXFXFX !! But remember everybodies body is different and all are normal, hoping for bfp this week for u xxxxxx

back after work girls sorry its A quick one i havent forgotten the rest of u xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, still neg hpt early this morning. Last night I was really lightheaded and dizzy with a headache. Threw up after dinner. Went to bed and this morning still am lightheaded but that's it. I did stay home from work today so just resting now. Have some weird cramping I've had on and off since last weekend so idk. Didn't see anymore spotting so still just the one time yesterday.


----------



## jen435

Amy after my spot it took amost four days before light bfp. Fxd for u. Rest up this weekend<3 :dust:


----------



## mommylov

I'm thinking its the crinone that's messing with me. I feel out :(


----------



## jen435

Jess :hugs: im so sorry its so rough with ur daughters atm.. I know teens are secretive and seek affection and attention at that age. Maybe if its a boy u can get her to invite him over to meet?? Idk even how id handle that though... Id rather know the kids my dd is friends with. As for ur other one it sounds so rough u really think pitocin did brain damage?? That makes me fear now bc i was on tylenol pm morpine thru iv liquid tylenol at hosp thru iv percet benadryl a anesthesia to be put under and god only knows what else. I havent took dha this pregnancy either or real prenatal vitamins :/ im taking two flintstone complete vits. Now im a little concerned. Ur poor daughter. I wish i knew how to correct and help the situation. I really hope things get better for u with them<3


----------



## jen435

Aww amy :hugs: ill stay positive for u then til at least af. Something has to give btw jan and feb. If its not now ull concieve a valentines baby what a sweet story that would be and since its mid jan ull i believe have a baby for ur anniversary in october before halloween! Positive vibes ur way. Ur still in atm though


----------



## mommylov

I was actually due with my first baby the day before or day of valentines day. Just not in a good place right now emotionally, sorry girls.


----------



## jen435

:hugs: im so sory i know these dates are hard and everyone deals with it differently. I pray this ur cycle but i didnt mean to bring up that heartache. Im very sorry :hugs: im here for u and really really wish nothing more then ur bfp a healthy happy nine month pregnancy and for u and dh tohave ur miracle.<3


----------



## mommylov

Oh no need to be sorry hun. It's just me that's having a hard time with all this. Just feel like I've had a broken heart ever since last July when this all started.


----------



## jen435

:hugs: i know all i want is for ur broken heart to be healed. Though even being pg doesnt fully heal the loss of our angels or fears of being pg being able to ttc and fall pg eventually shows a glimps of hope. Though i still feel is hard to have in this whole process. I still envy women that take pg for granted and the ones that can actually enjoy it as opose to us trying to make the weekly milestone prayin it doesnt end. Amy im so glad u are fertile u found a good doctor have ur meds and have ur support from dh ull be amazing and ur lil angel wants u to be an earth mommy so know ur being watched over sweety.<3 love ya


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I meant to say that the pitocin gave my daughter the brain damage because of the complications that can happen while taking it and giving birth. Pitocin ( a synthetic form of oxytocin) causes extra strong contractions. The doctors never bothering to tell us there could be any complications. They just told me I needed it and I trusted they were doing good. But they totally abused the medicine and gave me up to maximum dosages during my 25 hours of labor. I read it can cause umbilical cord complications and has even caused some women's uterus to burst and they die. The strong contractions are what can give you complications, especially if they are giving your maximum dosages. If they induce you, make sure they give the lowest dosage possible.


----------



## aaronswoman79

You're not out yet amy. When is af due? You are 11 or 12dpo right? Just give it a couple more days. I have my fx for you.


----------



## mommylov

I'm 12dpo but no symptoms other than mild cramping and lightheaded. I think the only reason why I don't feel af coming maybe is because of crinone


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys im tryin to catch up properly but my brain is a bit fuzzy. xx
my littel mience the one who was born the day before liles edd is in hosp. 
docs dont knwo whats wrong but she has had a cough for 10 days and now cant breathe properly, they think it is either her heart or that she got mrsa when she was born, they checked her heart cos she was turning blue tonight but thank god its not her heart so now maybe mrsa or something else they dont know,. poor thing she is a little dot, she is only 5 weeks, im really hopefull she will be fine but its scary waiting ,x 
love nad hugs to all. xxxxxxx

im still readin but if i dont answer some posts il forget, xxx
jen i got first blood results back , iron was low, thyroid a little low and liver a bit worse. 
but all fixable, they r gonna retest in 4 weeks from last test to recheck. 
ive extra thyroid med now and iron so should be better. i think liver is a little worse cos i took antibs for uti, thanks for asking xxxxxxxx
sorry u were havin a rough day hon, i know it is very wearing on u to have to be on bed rest but it will be worth it honey , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy honey hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u know it really sounds like u r preg but i know why u dont believe or wanna get ur hopes up xxxxxxxxx hugs chick xxxxxxxx

jess, hope ur daughters r better soon hon. it must be so hard having to worry about um while preg too , hugs xxxxxxxx

tash hi hon, hope things r still good for u and bubs hon. hope rash is gone now hon xxxxx
ive one page left to read but my fuzzy brain will forget. 
i switched to liquid iron but i feel a bit more nauseous if anything , but its (sorry tmi) cos of constipation that i wanna switch, um decisions :) ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

ok i didnt have another page just one more post :)
hope everyone is good, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
nt nt xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

As if the problems couldn't get worse, both bathrooms, showers floors are all backed up. The bathrooms are flooded, the tubs are filled with water. I think the sewage line broke. This all happened while I was resting with back pain and stomach cramps. I was totally freaking out, felt like losing it. I had to go and shut down the main water line to the house. Now there is a huge mess in both bathrooms. It even hurts to bend down right now. I had to call dh to come home from work early. Now lets see how big this bill from the plumber is gonna be. :( . Problems problems problems.


----------



## Storked

I kept trying to access the thread from my comp but it just kept freezing. I gave up. This will be short because I am on my phone.

Jessica, I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time honey. It isn't fair. So glad that you keep your oldest away from boys. I think in culture we place too much emphasis on relationships too early. Whatever happened to just being a kid? Hope she learns that it is ok to be intelligent. She can school everybody else and build a life with her brain that others would envy!
So sorry that your youngest may need meds. I understand your worries :hugs:
And OH NO on the plumbing issues! Lots of love.

Angel, thought of a book recommendation the other day and now I have forgotten it. Dang it. Hope you are well.

Tash, much love to you and baby!

Amy, fingers crossed.

Horsey, how are you? Update me woman.

Jenn, how are you feeling? How is baby?

Laura, hope you start getting better results and prayers for your niece. Rub your belly for me and tell bebe I said hi!

AFM:
Instead of two weeks vacation we will be in Thailand a month. It can't come fast enough. In the meantime, I am taking dangerous oral antibiotics and I go back for a few weeks for another culture. If my infection isn't gone I need to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics. Doctor is worried because he has never seen this infection in a patient of his and it is resistant to 8 classes of antibiotics. I hope I can kick it. And I sincerely hope that it doesn't destroy my body and give me another yeast infection in the process.


----------



## mommylov

Jess so sorry about what you are going through :(

Bethany, I hope they can find Meds that will work and that you don't have to go to the hospital where this all began. 

Jen , hope you're recovering well

Tash, how are you holding up?

Angel and Laura, hope bumps are doing well. 

Horsey, hope you're ok. 

Sorry to anyone I missed. 

I just took another test right now, neg. if I don't get a pos in the morning which I'm pretty sure I won't, then I think my dr will have me stop the progesterone and just wait for af to arrive. With the timing if everything right now, I may need to take a break from here. It's just hard to deal with my edd coming up and yet another failed cycle.


----------



## Storked

Amy, we understand. Those due dates are rough and I am coming up to when I first conceived and still no baby and no BFP. Love ya :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> I kept trying to access the thread from my comp but it just kept freezing. I gave up. This will be short because I am on my phone.
> 
> Jessica, I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time honey. It isn't fair. So glad that you keep your oldest away from boys. I think in culture we place too much emphasis on relationships too early. Whatever happened to just being a kid? Hope she learns that it is ok to be intelligent. She can school everybody else and build a life with her brain that others would envy!
> So sorry that your youngest may need meds. I understand your worries :hugs:
> And OH NO on the plumbing issues! Lots of love.
> 
> Angel, thought of a book recommendation the other day and now I have forgotten it. Dang it. Hope you are well.
> 
> Tash, much love to you and baby!
> 
> Amy, fingers crossed.
> 
> Horsey, how are you? Update me woman.
> 
> Jenn, how are you feeling? How is baby?
> 
> Laura, hope you start getting better results and prayers for your niece. Rub your belly for me and tell bebe I said hi!
> 
> AFM:
> Instead of two weeks vacation we will be in Thailand a month. It can't come fast enough. In the meantime, I am taking dangerous oral antibiotics and I go back for a few weeks for another culture. If my infection isn't gone I need to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics. Doctor is worried because he has never seen this infection in a patient of his and it is resistant to 8 classes of antibiotics. I hope I can kick it. And I sincerely hope that it doesn't destroy my body and give me another yeast infection in the process.

Bethany, I hope the new anti-biotics help you. My older brother has had some of those infections you are talking about, not pretty. So your doc thinks you got when you had the d&c or after? Do you take pro-biotics along with the anti-biotics. I do because they stop my stomach from getting all screwed up and also stop me from getting yeast infections. If you haven't given them a try, you should check them out. The pro-biotics really protect your digestive tract and from getting a yeast infection. The trip to Thailand sounds great. Have you ever been there before?


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Jess so sorry about what you are going through :(
> 
> Bethany, I hope they can find Meds that will work and that you don't have to go to the hospital where this all began.
> 
> Jen , hope you're recovering well
> 
> Tash, how are you holding up?
> 
> Angel and Laura, hope bumps are doing well.
> 
> Horsey, hope you're ok.
> 
> Sorry to anyone I missed.
> 
> I just took another test right now, neg. if I don't get a pos in the morning which I'm pretty sure I won't, then I think my dr will have me stop the progesterone and just wait for af to arrive. With the timing if everything right now, I may need to take a break from here. It's just hard to deal with my edd coming up and yet another failed cycle.

You are still not out Amy!! Is af due soon? Remember I got my bfp almost when af was due last time. So sorry about edd coming up. I hope you are blessed with a beautiful baby this year. Just remember this is your first time trying since mc, so if you get bfp it will be wonderful, but also if it takes 1 more cycle its all worth it hon. I know you will be blessed Amy.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> I kept trying to access the thread from my comp but it just kept freezing. I gave up. This will be short because I am on my phone.
> 
> Jessica, I am so sorry that you are having such a hard time honey. It isn't fair. So glad that you keep your oldest away from boys. I think in culture we place too much emphasis on relationships too early. Whatever happened to just being a kid? Hope she learns that it is ok to be intelligent. She can school everybody else and build a life with her brain that others would envy!
> So sorry that your youngest may need meds. I understand your worries :hugs:
> And OH NO on the plumbing issues! Lots of love.
> 
> Angel, thought of a book recommendation the other day and now I have forgotten it. Dang it. Hope you are well.
> 
> Tash, much love to you and baby!
> 
> Amy, fingers crossed.
> 
> Horsey, how are you? Update me woman.
> 
> Jenn, how are you feeling? How is baby?
> 
> Laura, hope you start getting better results and prayers for your niece. Rub your belly for me and tell bebe I said hi!
> 
> AFM:
> Instead of two weeks vacation we will be in Thailand a month. It can't come fast enough. In the meantime, I am taking dangerous oral antibiotics and I go back for a few weeks for another culture. If my infection isn't gone I need to go to the hospital for IV antibiotics. Doctor is worried because he has never seen this infection in a patient of his and it is resistant to 8 classes of antibiotics. I hope I can kick it. And I sincerely hope that it doesn't destroy my body and give me another yeast infection in the process.
> 
> Bethany, I hope the new anti-biotics help you. My older brother has had some of those infections you are talking about, not pretty. So your doc thinks you got when you had the d&c or after? Do you take pro-biotics along with the anti-biotics. I do because they stop my stomach from getting all screwed up and also stop me from getting yeast infections. If you haven't given them a try, you should check them out. The pro-biotics really protect your digestive tract and from getting a yeast infection. The trip to Thailand sounds great. Have you ever been there before?Click to expand...

My doc said that the hospital is really the only place that I could have gotten it because you just don't catch infections that are resistant to nearly all antibiotics. Which sucks for me.
I am taking rephresh pro-b to try and fight off the yeast and have been thinking of trying acidophilus for my digestive system. Which do you take?
I have never been to Thailand. Just my husband has. He did take me to Copenhagen for our honeymoon. It means a lot too because during my crappy first marriage I fantasized about travelling. This gives me something to look forward to I guess

Lots of prayers that your bill won't be crazy high for the plumbing!


----------



## Storked

My friend just gave birth (naturally) to a baby that was nearly 13 lbs. WOWZA!


----------



## mommylov

Af came today :cry: So now onto starting clomid


----------



## lilesMom

amy sorry hon, stupid af, xxx hugs xxxxxx
i think next cycle wil be better for u. please dont give up xxxxxx

bethany hope ur antibs do the trick for u xxxx hope u dont feel too awfull,. 
i know antibs can wreck u , hugs xxxx
i was told dont take acidophillus till after antibs cos it can interfere with their effectiveness, i used to always take um after antibs had stopped. xxx

jess hope u get plumbing sorted soon and cheaply :) x

jen hi hon, i see u rname, hope ur good xxx

tash, angel , horsey, ilovehim how ye doin


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, get this...my friend didn't even tear! Wow.
I have ESBL E Coli :( I hope there are no long term effects either. I'd love to make a Thai baby ;)
Mmmm! Fruit! Make some pear tarts :D
So are you going to go have a scan for DH? Soothing thoughts.

Amy :hugs: love you girl

Laura, thanks for warning me about acidophilus. I just bought some today. Have been taking probiotics that are for your vagina between the Cipro in the hopes of warding off a yeast infection. It may happen anyways dang it

I really don't think these meds will do anything though. I was taking Levaquin in June and this is pretty much in the same antibiotic family. But my doc wants me to try.
So help me if I rupture in tendons I am going to kick some butt.
Good news though is that if I am not pregnant after Thailand I will be near the one year mark of trying. Woohoo!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Wow 13 lb!! My my my its making my foof hurt just thinking about it lol!

Yeah im okay, been arguing alot with Chris past few days because hes always out and only seems to have time for me when hes done with his work and his friends, ive tried telling him how scared i am and how i hate sitting on my own because it makes all these negative thoughts come but he just doesnt seem to listen, so im having a rough time at the moment, i feel ill, i feel negative, im worried about money , im on my own all the time, im tired , i cant concentrate, i just want to sit and cry but all i have done for days is cry, then i cry because i feel like my baby will know im not happy :( xxx HOpe ur all doing better than me xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> amy sorry hon, stupid af, xxx hugs xxxxxx
> i think next cycle wil be better for u. please dont give up xxxxxx
> 
> bethany hope ur antibs do the trick for u xxxx hope u dont feel too awfull,.
> i know antibs can wreck u , hugs xxxx
> i was told dont take acidophillus till after antibs cos it can interfere with their effectiveness, i used to always take um after antibs had stopped. xxx
> 
> jess hope u get plumbing sorted soon and cheaply :) x
> 
> jen hi hon, i see u rname, hope ur good xxx
> 
> tash, angel , horsey, ilovehim how ye doin

Laura, were you told to stay away from all probiotics while on antibiotics or just acidophilus?


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Af came today :cry: So now onto starting clomid

Sorry Amy. Maybe 2nd cycle will be your bfp. Maybe body is still normalizing and healing. Maybe you will get your bfp close to Valentines Day next month. That would be amazing. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

ohh cravings Angel! Are you starting to feel a tad bit more relaxed? Morning sickness kick in? Mine never did (just a few bouts or nausea). I guess I was lucky this time around.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Angel, get this...my friend didn't even tear! Wow.
> I have ESBL E Coli :( I hope there are no long term effects either. I'd love to make a Thai baby ;)
> Mmmm! Fruit! Make some pear tarts :D
> So are you going to go have a scan for DH? Soothing thoughts.
> 
> Amy :hugs: love you girl
> 
> Laura, thanks for warning me about acidophilus. I just bought some today. Have been taking probiotics that are for your vagina between the Cipro in the hopes of warding off a yeast infection. It may happen anyways dang it
> 
> I really don't think these meds will do anything though. I was taking Levaquin in June and this is pretty much in the same antibiotic family. But my doc wants me to try.
> So help me if I rupture in tendons I am going to kick some butt.
> Good news though is that if I am not pregnant after Thailand I will be near the one year mark of trying. Woohoo!

Hon, I would think after so many months wouldn't they go for the iv antibiotics? Or are they trying all other options before they do that? I hope it clears up before your trip. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, sadly there isn't a lot of options for treating this. I think he is hoping that the easiest (oral) will fix it. I have my doubts but promised to give it a go. I go back in a week and a half for another culture. Peed on one of those AZO tests last night and still got a positive for infection :-/ oh I definitely hope it scrams before the trip!
How are you today?

Natasha, sorry your man isn't keeping you company :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: FRIGGIN AF! On the bright side...that dream of 2 LO's you had, well you are closer to that being on Clomid than the rest of us! That and on Clomid, your Dr will monitor you very closely! You'll be preggers in no time! Chin up...I'm glad your cycle is regular!
> 
> Laura ~ Liver not doing so well, is that what I read? I hope you are ok and it really is something they can fix.
> 
> Jess ~ Jeepers...sounds like such a mess. A mess no one wants to deal with! Glad you knew how to shut the main water line down...I would have been clueless! And I hope things get sorted with your girls...parenthood needs a manual!
> 
> Bethany ~ YIKES! What type of infection to you have going on? Sounds as bad as MRSA...I hope you don't have any long term effects. FX the meds you are on knock it out! Oh and what a great month you and DH will have...maybe you'll be making your LO there or do you start back up in March?
> 
> Jen ~ How is bed rest treating you? Hope you are better and no more leaking!
> 
> Tash ~ How've you been? It's Friday! Yay for the weekend!
> 
> Horsey ~ :wave: Time to stalk your journal!
> 
> AFM ~ DH comes home tomorrow...He wants us to go in next week and have another ultrasound because he wasn't here for the last one. I don't think he knows the anxiety I get when it comes to having a scan, but I trust that whatever is meant to be, is going to be (Cue Ursula!).
> 
> Fun fact about me: craving + internet = Fruit of the month club (organic)! I wanted pears, so I signed up for a fruit of the month club (straight from Cali). January is pears! Now I have something to look forward to each month. I suppose I need to look into how to make and can preserves in the event its too much for us! LOL!
> 
> TGIF! :dust: and :hugs:

I hope so... Im really feeling nothing at the moment... just numb. Im tired of the dissapointment and never thought it would get to the point to where I would need meds (clomid starting on monday). I know that my dr knows how bad I want to be pregnant and so they are taking a somewhat aggressive approach which is great but I just dont know anymore. With EDD coming up on 2/13/13, I feel so down. In my dream I had a son and he had a younger sister so no twins for me but none the less 2 kids would just be perfect. At this rate Ill be lucky if I have one. :cry:

Thanks girls for the kind works girls and love you all <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Amy ~ :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: FRIGGIN AF! On the bright side...that dream of 2 LO's you had, well you are closer to that being on Clomid than the rest of us! That and on Clomid, your Dr will monitor you very closely! You'll be preggers in no time! Chin up...I'm glad your cycle is regular!
> 
> Laura ~ Liver not doing so well, is that what I read? I hope you are ok and it really is something they can fix.
> 
> Jess ~ Jeepers...sounds like such a mess. A mess no one wants to deal with! Glad you knew how to shut the main water line down...I would have been clueless! And I hope things get sorted with your girls...parenthood needs a manual!
> 
> Bethany ~ YIKES! What type of infection to you have going on? Sounds as bad as MRSA...I hope you don't have any long term effects. FX the meds you are on knock it out! Oh and what a great month you and DH will have...maybe you'll be making your LO there or do you start back up in March?
> 
> Jen ~ How is bed rest treating you? Hope you are better and no more leaking!
> 
> Tash ~ How've you been? It's Friday! Yay for the weekend!
> 
> Horsey ~ :wave: Time to stalk your journal!
> 
> AFM ~ DH comes home tomorrow...He wants us to go in next week and have another ultrasound because he wasn't here for the last one. I don't think he knows the anxiety I get when it comes to having a scan, but I trust that whatever is meant to be, is going to be (Cue Ursula!).
> 
> Fun fact about me: craving + internet = Fruit of the month club (organic)! I wanted pears, so I signed up for a fruit of the month club (straight from Cali). January is pears! Now I have something to look forward to each month. I suppose I need to look into how to make and can preserves in the event its too much for us! LOL!
> 
> TGIF! :dust: and :hugs:
> 
> I hope so... Im really feeling nothing at the moment... just numb. Im tired of the dissapointment and never thought it would get to the point to where I would need meds (clomid starting on monday). I know that my dr knows how bad I want to be pregnant and so they are taking a somewhat aggressive approach which is great but I just dont know anymore. With EDD coming up on 2/13/13, I feel so down. In my dream I had a son and he had a younger sister so no twins for me but none the less 2 kids would just be perfect. At this rate Ill be lucky if I have one. :cry:
> 
> Thanks girls for the kind works girls and love you all <3Click to expand...

So Amy, they are giving you clomid, is this to make sure you ov or produce more eggs? I hear that you have more chances of multiples while on clomid. When you get your bfp, if you can, push for a high risk doctor. They do seem to pay attention to your needs. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

They said I ovulated so I guess they are giving it to me to up my chances. As for multiples, we asked the dr about that and he said it only increased by 10% but at this rate ill take what I can get.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> tash, angel , horsey, ilovehim how ye doin
> 
> Laura, were you told to stay away from all probiotics while on antibiotics or just acidophilus?Click to expand...

hey jess i stay away from all till im done with antibs , it helps me build back up afterwards. i dont know if it interferes with antibs but it makes sense to not take um i think cos the antibs are gonna wipe out everything anyway. they have a chance of working to build ur reserves back up after :)
just my take on it and something that i heard :)


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, 

amy u got preg twice fast on ur own, do u reckon u need the clomid? 
woudl u not try one more month with progesterone and speacial folic acid? xxxxx
hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hoep ur feeling more urself soon, i hate seeing u down. xxxx

bethany , fecking bacteria have a lot to answer for, hope this lot works even though u are doubtfull xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
thailand for a month sounds great xxxx im jealous. 
i just went to see the impossible with my 2 sis and their friend, scary and horrible but really 'good' film. its impossible not to be glued to it but very gruesome in parts. 
scared me from my time in thailand, we never had any trouble but they mentioned places i was :) im a scaredy cat tonight xxxxxxx :)

angel yeah , my liver is gone a little worse but i believe its the antibs i had, 
im hoping they get better by next tests when not on antibs :) xxxxxxx
i know scans are nerve wracking but i think it be nice for u to have one with Dh xxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxxx

jen hope ur good honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash , hugs chick, i know first few weeks are espeacially nerve wracking but u can have a happy ending to this and u deserve one x xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my niece is still in hosp and is very sick, poor little poppet, they r checking her heart again cos they r worried about her, we havent got the results yet though, really hoping she will be ok, 5 weeks is too young to be sick the poor thing . 

horsey and ilovehim where ye at

i hope im not forgettin someone its late and im tired :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off cos im wrecked and its late, i just wanted to say hey and se ehow all were xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> tash, angel , horsey, ilovehim how ye doin
> 
> Laura, were you told to stay away from all probiotics while on antibiotics or just acidophilus?Click to expand...
> 
> hey jess i stay away from all till im done with antibs , it helps me build back up afterwards. i dont know if it interferes with antibs but it makes sense to not take um i think cos the antibs are gonna wipe out everything anyway. they have a chance of working to build ur reserves back up after :)
> just my take on it and something that i heard :)Click to expand...

That's the first time I have ever heard that. See the problem with some people is that if they don't start taking the probiotics right at the start of the antibiotics it could cause a yeast infections plus kill all good bacteria in the digestive tract, and even cause serious digestive problems after. See the probiotics don't interfere with anti-biotics because they are just the good bacteria that you need in your system. They don't interfere with the anti-biotics which is getting rid of the good and bad bacteria. As a matter of fact, if I don't start taking pro-biotics at the start of the course of my anti-biotics I get serious digestive issues and yeast infections. The probiotics have always been beneficial for me. As a matter of fact docs I have ever asked, curators, herbal docs etc, have always recommended a probiotic as a preventive measure. I have never ever been told that they would stop the antibiotics from working. One thing I know is that they could interfere with other meds that you are taking so its always good to consult a doc first. Oh and another thing, you aren't suppose to take them at the same time, there should be so many hours between dosages. One side effect that I have had with the pro-biotics is horrible gas though. Bethany is taking very very strong antibiotics and if I were her I would want to protect myself because all the anti-biotics can due serious damage. Of course I would always consult with the doc first. One of the many articles about taking pro-biotics while taking anti-biotics. 

https://www.livestrong.com/article/494492-can-probiotics-diminish-the-effect-of-antibiotics/


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> They said I ovulated so I guess they are giving it to me to up my chances. As for multiples, we asked the dr about that and he said it only increased by 10% but at this rate ill take what I can get.

Please don't be sad. I know its way easier said than done. I hate that many women have to go through all of this. If men even knew the pains we all go through. I don't think they would be able to handle it, if they had our bodies. I hope that February is the month for you. I am happy for you that you have an understanding husband. Cuddle real good with him tonight! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I hope everybody has a happy weekend. Jen, Angel, Laura, Tash I hope all of your los are nice and cozy!!


----------



## lilesMom

i just came on to say hey, im a bit ratty today so il keep quiet ha ha
no proper reason really , just lots of little ones .
hugs and to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girlsssss! How are you all?

Well me and chris had a good chat last night and finally got an understanding and found some middle ground.. Which is good, glad we are okay now, i personally think half of my problem is sexual frustration lol, hes adamant he wont do the naughties until ive given birth, but i was like, well that wont work because, sex is safe during pregnancy unless my dc advises against it, and when i give birth we will be so knackered for the first few months and lack of sleep we wont, i cant imagine the next year or so without the naughties :| Sorry for tmi but still lol!

Im tired, got belly ache because im that constipated, nothing i try works and i dont want to take any constipation relief tablets as i really dont want any medical / tablet intervention during this pregnancy, want to try and do it all naturally and cope...

How are you all?! Any news?! Anything exciting?!

AMy that stupid AF ( i know that may be late i dont know what CD u are on ) Hope this is the BFP cycle for you!

The rest of u whats new? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all :)

im so much better today , had a bit of a cranky day yest, im blaming hormones :)
hee hee
i walked for 2 x 1 hr yest , im keeping up my fruit and veg , the iron and thyroid tablets have kicked in, so i feel way better again thank god, its great :) 

tash im on the iron tablets now and things werent moving for me int hat department either :blush: :) but a few things i find really are all veg homemade soups. lots of fruit smoothies, orange juice, ppoper oj wiht all the bits in and dried apricots. 
dont know if u have tried um but they r great. 
poeple swear by prune juice but so far i havent needed it, cos i dont really like it but if i had to i would have that rather than tablets :) and increase ur whole grains a bit if u can xxxxxxxxxx
Hope its better for u soon, my tummy is always a bit finicky and even when not preg i can get constipation if i dont do the above :) i know it can genuinely hurt and make u feel sicky xxxxxx

hope everyone is good xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, hope everyone is well. Kind if coming to terms with everything.... Again. Even though I started af fri, my dr is considering sat cd 1 so today is cd 2. Starting clomid tomorrow. Ive been reading up on it a bit this weekend and have mixed feelings about it. With the dr I have, I'm hoping that all will go well. So sorry I haven't been myself lately, this has just been really trying on me. 
I love you all and I hope everyone is doing ok <3


----------



## lilesMom

amy u have been through loads hon, no apologies needed xxxxxxx
ur allowed be sad and peed off too u know from time to time :) xxxxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
love u sweetie and hope this cycle is the one for u xxxxx
hurray for good doc, i donno why, even last cycle i thought this one be better for u. 
i soooo hope my gut feeling is right for u xxxxxxxxxxx hugs honey xxx
and dont hide it from us if ur feeling crappy, vent away and chat away xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I feel a bit selfish but wanted you girls to know I have included you in my prayers with everything you guys have going on as well. <3


----------



## lilesMom

no way r u selfish amy, im rooting for u too hon and pray for ye all every day xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I agree with Laura ames! We are ALL rooting for u!! i have read alot about clomid n i too was a bit 50/50 on it, i know it helps alot of people, but i always think if u have no problem ovulating and catching pregnant theres no need for medical intervention re clomid, but its your choice babes! Just saying how i feel about it! Really am FX that htis is your bfp cycle!

So im really pissed off this morning, the snow is that bad i cant drive out of my estate ! And ive called work and said i cant go in, now, my mum works there to and i swear to god its difficult, ive basically used this snow day as a day off sick cos i didnt sleep a wink last night, and when i say i didnt sleep i dont mean i slept for a few hours, i mean i laid there tossing and turning until 5:30 am and then managed to get comfy and my alarm went off at 6 and we got up for work.. My mum has been texting me saying BLAH BLAH U SHUD BE AT WORK BLAH BLAH ITS EMBARASSING BLAH BLAH .. i feel like just bloody telling her ! pisses me off, i cant do anything at work without her bloody knowing it irritates the hell out of me 

sorry rant over xxx


----------



## Storked

Dropping by to give love to all my girls!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DA19F4D1-1E60-4D22-A0CF-608CAFA9EB0D-2053-00000319722DEBCB.jpg
Currently out of monkey pictures so will share some happiness of my cat sleeping silly. :kiss:


----------



## TTCSecrets

bethany hey we miss u!! awww that pictures soooo sweeeeeeeet!!!! Awww blessssss!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im a little bit weird today, just found out my mom has skin cancer. 
i know it is the most easily treated one and im sure she will be ok but its worrysome at same time. my dad had it yrs ago and is flying ever since they took it out . 
so im gonna push it to back of my mind til we know more about it .
i have to go to the dc now for my notes and we have the same doc so i might ask them if they have anymore info from the biopsy. does it just tell u u have skin cancer or can it tell u how deep its gone, im not sure so il try and ask um. xxxxx
im just thinking out loud here, dont mind me 
it helps to actually type it and reason it out a little xxxxxxxx
i have a stong feeling she will be fine but cant help wavering a little xx

love and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> hi ladies! angel couldnt agree with your letter more! now is af in full flow now? bethany im so sorry she got you. Darn! We need a BFP soon on this thread again!! Amy Horsey Bethany Danni Natasha Angel and anyone else I missed (sorry) we need your rainbow babies to want to come now. Fxd for this cycle!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Okay So tomorrow was my EDD for Liam and I found a song to share. Its a beautiful song!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BukrfxoKetQ

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing well :hugs: Starting to feel myself again... :flower:

So I know you posted this a LONG time ago Jen but I had to share something with you all... Jen, when you posted this song, I didnt pay attention to the name or the artist or anything but I never got it to play at the time. So, at my new dr's office, dh and I saw that when you get your 20+ week ulstrasound they make a dvd for you. All you have to do is bring a dvd and a song you would like on the dvd. Well I was listening to my iphone this morning and the song I picked for that came on and brought tears (happy tears) and I dont know why but I thought of your post. ITS THE SAME SONG!!! How random is that?!!?!? <3 Just thought that was pretty cool!!! It IS a beautiful song so those that never got it to load, try and get on a comp or something and listen to it... :)

Started day 1 on clomid this morning... so far so good. Love to you all! <3


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, miss you!


----------



## jen435

Amy i am so so sorry af came :( i must agree with the girls though ur regulated ovulating and u know u can get pregnant. So i truely believe its going to happen. Please dont give up :hugs: i hope ur okay<3

Laura im so sorry to hear about skin cancer scare i hope its not or if it was it is only superficial.and its all gone now. I had it in my thigh. Have an ugly scar from the deep.cut but it is gone. :hugs: i also hope ur feeling a little better today good luck at doctors. Btw jan 24 is almost here!!!<3

Bethany hi sweety!! Love ur kitty!! How are ur feeling? I am so angry that infection wont go away!! I pray this antibiotic is ur last and u enjoy thilland with dh<3

Natasha sorry about ur mom. I hope u get lots of rest! Try to stay stress free for ur baby!

Jess did u get ur plumbing all fixed? T.hat happened to my mom its so messy and a headache. Im sorry u had to deal with that. I hope things are calmer now with ur girls and that ur lo is doing well<3

Angel hi! How are u feeling?? I know first trimester symptoms can be rough. Prayin ur lo is nice and cozy and ur dh and u enjoy the scan together<3

Horsey thinking of u. Hope ur okay<3

Hi to anyone i may have missed


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun and thank you girls for your kind words during this difficult time. I was reading them throught out the weekend but I didnt want to post anything since I didnt feel my head and heart were right. Slowly feeling better and opt again. I ovulated just fine and I did read that people took clomid to help with ovulation. I also read that they take it to help with getting a nice, big healthy egg. Seeing as how my progesterone has been an issue, it leads me to think that I ovulate just fine but maybe my follicles arent getting big enough to release a healthy egg so thats where the clomid can help. My dr will be monitoring me close and wants me to come in for an ultrasound on the 29th (cd 11) and then I thought she said she might have me come in for another us on cd 13 but I guess it all depends on what my body is doing. I also read that those that didnt have major issues or ovulating issues and have simmilar situations to me, they conceive relativley quick. I hope that is the case and that nothing else is wrong and we see some nice heathy eggies on the 29th for us to catch.

Jen, how have you been feeling? Are you staying in bed?

Laura, Im so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope they can get rid of it all and that everything urns out fine. Thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

Angel, How are you feeling? DH came back over the weekend (sat) right? Hope all is well and everything goes well at your scan!

Jess, how are you doing with your girls? I hope things are better.

Tash, how are you and oh doing? Anymore issues with your roomie?

Bethany, so glad you came on to say hi... miss you loads!

Horsey, :wave: hope youre doing ok.

:dust: and :hugs: to all and anyone Ive missed.


----------



## jen435

Amy clomid just maybe the ticket to ur large healthy egg im so glad ur under doctors care. I hope its giving u peace of mind that u will carry<3 stay strong and im glad ur dh is ur main support at home<3 im also glad ur feeling okay. Thank god for good doctors!


----------



## lilesMom

i talked to the doc , she has out of 3 tyes of skin cancer she has the medium one, 
its not life threatening as it is but can move so needs to be taken out. 
i am 95% sure she will be fine 
i came home to find a letter from work saying they want me to go to work doc tomor, 
our place is covered in snow and ice and it is an hours drive away, its at 3 pm though so if roads r ok il go, way to give me lots of notice, less than 24 hrs oh well. 
i think its just a formality , anyone who is out over a certain length of time gets sent. but i still hate goin. if roads are bad they can just reschedule me 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx
if roads r too bad they can f-off till they get better 


amy fx for u hon. xxxxxxx
jen how u feeling? xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

oh glad to hear Laura, I hope they are able to get it all! and wow for work not giving you much notice. Dont put yourself in danger and be careful if you do drive in the snow!

Thanks Jen, I hope so! That song really put me in a great mood in a weird way. I know he talks about losing his LO but it makes me feel like my lo's older brother/sister is watching over him which is why I still wanted that song on the dvd. <3 Only time will tell I guess. DH has been amazing and I love him to pieces. He has been so great during all of this.

How are you feeling? Is your husand helping you and taking care of you?


----------



## jen435

Bedrest is bedrest. Im slerping alot and eatting. My doctor advised me watch my weight now. Grr if i cant move and i havr to eat for baby i cant worry about pounds. Whatever. I eat when im awake and this pregnancy at 21weeks i put on i believe 8-10lbs i been on bedrest how can i control my weight gain??? I guess ill cut snacks out lol. Just eat meals maybe. My dh has been helpful and my pup very sweet. Husband put crib together stroller and carseat too. He brought up all the girls handydown clothes and i have two trash bags full of 0-12monthes. Two bins of 14-24monthes. Cute socks hand mittens shoes holiday dresses (christmas and easter) for her first year and it looks like blankets flannel sheets too. I got a handy down swing its for a boy i need batteries to see if it works i figure a girl can use it who cares. Also have a crawling ball that makes music and lights up a spin top that does same with animal buttons on it for sound and a little rider pusher. Free stuff needs a good wash down but its for when she is older so i can do it after she is born. Lookin for a dresser and rockin chair now for her room.... I feel better knowing ill have basic stuff used or new doesnt matter as long as it looks nice. Ive been tryin to preoccupy my mind with positive thoughts and playing my baby angels lullaby by reba mcentire often. Im hoping it soothes her once she is born and fussy. I guess i could dream. 

Jess have u named ur daughter?? Or are u waiting for another confirmation?

I want to put her name up on the wall but idk what to call her. I have Payson aubrey zoey quinn chloe kaylie.... Any ideas?? Favorites??


----------



## jen435

Laura so glad ur mom will be okay!! Please be safe in icy conditions not worth urs or babys health <3


----------



## mommylov

Aubrey is what we picked for a girl so Im partial to that one :)


----------



## lilesMom

u hav eloads of stuff jen :)
i have chloe and zoe on my list too :) 
along with lily and olivia :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura so glad ur mom will be okay!! Please be safe in icy conditions not worth urs or babys health <3

yeah she should be fine, not nice she has it but thank god its not the worst kind. 

if its bad i just wont go, not worth risking bub, 
work arent even paying me so i dont know why they r gettin shitty . 
thanks. 
u sound so well organised, i thought i was gettin carried away with prep , glad to see im not the only one :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i fel ike goin to bed and staying there for a few days :) 
think hibernating has always appealed to me anyway


----------



## jen435

Ha no my husband is givin me things to do and he tells me if something falls dont pick it up lol he is being causious and told me to make babys room a hobby. His mil is gonna buy baby detergent for me and run wash then im gonna hang and fold all clothes in bed and he will put em in the closet. Figure if they are in a closed bag with air flow they will.stay fresh and okay.

Thanks!! Since u ladies where planning on em that makes me feel they are nice names :) we had these picked since feb 2012 cant wait to use one! I also cant wait for room to be done!! I know itll take a while but my visions i feel trav will help me make come true.


----------



## jen435

Laura thats all i do is hibernate in bed lol :) enjoy ur rest now while u still can. My friend said it best soon we will be grumpy zombies but so in love also.


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off and get me some dinner :)
talk sooon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura thats all i do is hibernate in bed lol :) enjoy ur rest now while u still can. My friend said it best soon we will be grumpy zombies but so in love also.

grumpy HAPPY zombies :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ha ha xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura i say to my baby please xarry full term so laura and i can go into labor together!! It be incredible to share our babys birthdate!!


----------



## jen435

Enjoy ur dinner laura! 

Yes very happy :)

Amy Horsey Bethany will be next!! I am anxiously awaiting announcements of good news. 
:dust: girls!!<3
u know even half way thru i feel scared and worried ill lose??it stinks to go thru all this. Im so thankful for u ladies. U are all amazing<3


----------



## horseypants

guys, im still around, sending good vibes. personally though, im a grump and scared i havent gotten pg again. the pain of the mc really does get WORSE not better. amazing how that could be.


----------



## jen435

Horsey :hugs: im so sorry. Have ur doctors given u any new tests or reasonings as to why ur having so much trouble? I am praying for u. I want thr best for u<3


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, yes have they done anymore tests? Are they taking an aggressive approach to helping you ttc sinc eyou havent gotten pregnant yet? I hope you get answers and you lo soon!


----------



## Storked

Briefly checking in. The site is still freezing up on my computer so have to reply by phone. Lame!

Horsey, I understand. Seriously you can always PM me if you want to pour your heart out. I get it :hugs:

Amy, wishing you much luck on the clomid and miss you too. Will try to come by more often to drop love :kiss:

Tash, Hi! How are you doing?

Laura, prayers for your mum. How scary. Good thing is that they caught it and are working on it :hugs:

Jen, yay for bedrest but watching weight?! What is there to do when laying down except for eating?? 

Angel, Jessica much love. If I missed you guys I am sorry :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Angel, sorry you arent feeling well but this is probably a time where you are relieved to be sick and know that its your bub. So glad you and dh are enjoying some time together :) Yes, Im excited but nervous. I too am glad that I wont have to guess either! I always have the "what if's" pop into myhead though when it comes to going to the dr. I guess Im just scared from all the bad news we have gotten in the past when we went. We will def take whatever we get (i.e. multiples or just one) but Im hoping for just one. When I went to get my rx, the pharmacy had the dosage wrong (150mg/day instead of 50 mg/day). Im like "Im not trying to be the next octomom. lol You went in for a foliscan right? What exactly do they do and what do you see? You didnt use clomid though, it was for possible IUI?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

hey girls

Hey bethany yes im fine thanks hope you are okay!

Horsey sorry you are going through the wars emotionally :( I know what u mean about things feeling like they are getting worse, now that im pg i seem to talk more about the miscarriage than i did before, in fact, it sounds awful, but i talk and think more about the baby i lost than the one i have growing, it sounds awful i know, but i just keep remembering how happy i was at this time during my last pregnancy, and how scared and sad i am during this one , we are all here for u i hope ur okay xxx

Guys i hope uve all been careful in the snow!

My mum isnt even letting me enjoy my day off, basically our annual leave runs from year to year and it always starts the month of our birthday, so mine starts next month, but i needed today off cos of the snow so i borrowed today out of next year, and mum text me today saying, why have u used an annual leave day from next year for today off?! And im like mum, do i moan at u when u have days off for hangovers or want to have a day off with that stupid ex of urs who cheats on u who u have got back with because ur lonely :S no i dont! 

And even more bad news for me.. Chris got laid off yesterday... The place he valets cars for have lost a few contracts so have no work in and cant afford to pay wages for people to sit around all day, and because chris was last in he was first out, along with one of the secretary girls :( 

So god knows what we are gonna do.. i cant pay for this house and my bils by myself, and all he keeps saying is he will sort it, but he wont, so now i feel like all is going to pot...

On the upside we have kicked tommy out, weve told him to go by friday, hes never here anyway and ive told him its rude to come back and cook our food while we are out at work then go off again to his girlfriends leaving me with all his pots!

GRR

How are u all? Any exciting news? xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura i say to my baby please xarry full term so laura and i can go into labor together!! It be incredible to share our babys birthdate!!

aw thats so sweet jen thanks , i hope we do too, that would be really cool :) xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

horsey hugs honey , hope they come up with answers for u soon and u get ur sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxxx so sorry ur feeling down xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxx

bethany thanks hon, im a bit better about my mom today, it is a bit scary but hoping that all be fine, wil just have to wait and hope xxxxx
hope ur feeling better honey, any sign of antibs working for u ? xxxxxx
this site is goin a bit bonker sonmy comp last few dasy too, i thought it was my comp but maybe not since it is for u too, xx

angel, hugs hope u feel better soon, is it morning sicky? well all day sicky but u know what i mean, :) good sign but can be difficult to deal with too xxxxxx
glad ur Dh is looking after u, im keeping fx for ur lovely little Lo :) xxxx
im so forgetfull, this post is taking me ages to write , i keep having to go back and check :) dopey laura :) x
i keep dreaming about blue baby things so maybe it is a boy :)
fow first few months i was convinced it was a boy , then i got confused for a bit and now i think maybe boy again. but last few weeks i thought girl so im not sure really :) 

amy LOL on ur dosage and being octomom :) could just imagine u :) 
fx for u this month honey xxxxxxxxxxxx

tash i was the very same as u for start of preg , i felt bad i couldnt enjoy it and thought of lile all the time, it does pass, i still think of lile a lot but i think more of bub in belly now :) xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx
in my head they are linked somehow, i always think of lile helping and looking after us cos she is a lovely little angel now . xxxx
tash sorry to hear about chris job, fx he finds one soon . he should get redundancy should he? i dont know how it works for ye babe. try ur best not to worry , let him sort it. xxxxx i know jobs are short at the mo but i know here in ireland if u are willing to take any job u will find something, xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

i went to work doc today anyway, it was just a red tape, filling in forms thing. i just told him what my doc said and he agreed again, it is a waste of his time and mine but i suppose they gotta do it., the main roads were good, my own little road has icy patches but not bad, i dont mind driving on snow usually but with bub in my tummy im more nervous of it :) xxxxxxx
hi , hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

hi ladies. i'm supposed to go for tests soon - when af gets here i'll call them. so cycle one is tests, cycle two, monitoring like xoxo4angel. the shitty thing is i have to pay out of pocket : ( xo thanks for all the understanding. i'm reading but when i start typing it feels like quicksand cause im so bummed out about reality lol but i still have a sense of humour and realise i am being overly dramatic. love you all


----------



## TTCSecrets

Aww Horsey hope things pick up for you soon when you have your tests and everything! We will all have our 2013 babies i guarantee you, we are all good, no not good, great people who deserve this ! 

I have been on facebook this week and about 7 other girls have announced they are pregnant, girls who dont know who the dad is, girls who are on benefits and have never worked, girls who to be quite honest dont deserve their LOs yet, im not wishing harm on them! Dont get me wrong! But i would rather it would have been one of our girls announcing it!

Hope u are all okay! 

Love u all!


AFM- Laura he is being paid til the end of February but then nothing, and now we are stuck in a conundrum because he has been offered a job, but its about 80 miles away, i would have to leave my job. my family and go over there to the middle of nowhere! This job he has been offered is brilliant money, and the firm offers houses to the families working their, and they are cheap, they ask for rent and all bills included apart from Sky and Cable, but its just such a move! I dont think i could do it!



Love u all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

horsey u arent being overly dramamtic sweetie, our feelings are our feelings, they dont correspond to rational thought , well mine dont anyway a lot of the time xxxxxxxxx 
hugs honey, hurray for proper help for u, boo it has to be paid for by u, but so worth the end result, xxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for quick result when u get docs help xxxxxxxxxxx


tash thats a tough call. is it a secure job with good pay?
maybe the thought of movnig be worse than moving? 
but then u miss out on maternity pay and being near friends and family. 
do u drive? if u do u could visit easiely enough. it is a hard decision. 
xxxxxxxxxx what does chris want? wherever u go u have us :) 
first thing u do if u do move is sort out internet :) heee hee dont wann lose u xxx
could u transfer in ur job rather than leave, ur job sounds like government job so may be poss? xxxxxx hope ur ok in whatever u decide xxxxxx

angel hurray for good scan, im soooo happy for u :)
hurray for sticky bean :) xxxxxxxxxx
thanks for well wishes xxxxxxxx

im good today , lookignforward to tomor. :) xxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Laurs- My job is very very secure, this new one chris has been offered isnt exactly secure! Its working for a rich friend. I know he wouldnt fire chris, but its still not a secure contracted job if that makes sense... I mena i dont reallyw ant to miss out of maternity pa, and plus i have the option to go back part time at work where i am when maternity ends, i couldnt find a job anywhere like this one, as much as i hate it. And plus i know it sounds awful but my gramma isnt very well, and ive always said i wouldnt move anywhere away from her until she has sadly passed, i want to be here for her, i help her with her cleaning and shopping and i go round and help her bathe as she cant, i couldnt trust anyone else to do it nobody else would bother and shed end up in a home! Gosh so much to think about!

Well our home doesnt have internet but i use the hotspot on my phone all the time hehe cos i have unlimited internet :D

How are u xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Angel yes hurray for great scan!! I cant wait for mine, bit aprehensive, but got plenty of time get, got another five weeks before mine !! Time is dragging!! I dont know how it is for any of u but it feels like every minute taking an hour to pass! xxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash sounds like u really care for ur nan, well done for all ur help to her, i know u do it cos u love her but not everyone is that good, well done xxxxxx
not meant to be patronising , i really mean that :) xxxxx
yeah giving up ur job wouldnt be such a good idea so hon, sounds ideal apart from the moany people all day on the phone :) :) 
maybe chris wil find something good closer to home, fx for ye xxxxxxxx
least ye have a bit more time with pay for him to look around. 
glad u have phone internet so u wont be dissappearing on us ;) x
im good babe, keeping myself busy, looking forward to appointment tomor but always a littel bit of nerves too in case they tell me something i dont wanna hear. 
im glad its early ish in morn so i wont have to be hangin around all day waiting to go to it :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, just checking in! Love you all and have you all in my thoughts. I am extremely busy lately. I am back to homeschooling my daughter and we are very very behind. And having problems with my older daughter and her school. Teens are hard to raise! 

Angel, wonderful news on the scan, you have a healthy little baby there. Have any feelings on what gender the baby is? Or maybe you haven't contemplated that yet. You are getting very close to 12 weeks right? 

Amy, I am sure you are planning for cycle 2. You started the clomid right? It increases fertility, doesn't it? FX for this cycle hon. 

Bethany, I hope you are feeling better and the that uti is clearing up. I am sure you are started to plan the trip, right? Bet you are excited. 

Laura, sorry about what you and your family are going through right now with your mothers skin cancer. I am glad the doc gave you promising news on your mothers condition and pray that she gets better!

Hi to everybody else!!

Love you all!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, hope everyone and thier lo's are well. 

Day 4 today of clomid so tomorrow will be my last pill then ultrasound on the 29th to see what it's doing. I'm still scared of getting bad news but we'll see what happens. Colleguezilla is the same. She was actually talking about how she might want to change desks because there is a vent right over her and it supposedly makes her sneeze all the time but she does want to lose her window view. I would be thrilled if she moved, we might get along much better. Anywho, hope everyone has a wonderful day :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy! :hi: So long colleaguezilla! Buh bye! I'm curious about the Clomid...any side effects that you've noticed? Heard it can effect cervical mucus, mood, appetite, but worth it all in the end! I look forward to the next 5 days zipping by so we can hear about your follies!
> 
> Laura ~ How'd the scan go? Do we have a little boy or our 3rd girl on this thread? I'm excited for you!
> 
> Jess ~ Soon enough you'll have the trifecta, a teen, a homeschooler and a newborn! I crown you Wonder Mom!
> 
> Jen ~ How are you?
> 
> Tash ~ My sister tried saying time is going by quickly, I told her I was glad it was going by so fast for her because my days never seem to end! Haha. 5 weeks seems so far away!
> 
> Bethany & Horsey ~ :dust:

Hi Doll, so glad to hear that your scan went well :) Re the clomid, I have been a bit down but I dont know that I can say its the clomid that is making me feel that way. It does make things a bit more slippery down there :oops: but I have not noticed any majoy side effects. I read some people saying that they had major side effects like dizziness and what not. I havent had anything like that so I dont know if thats a good thing or not :shrug: but I guess Ill find out on tuesday. :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi sorry guys im only home now, its 12 at nt, im up since 6 this morn wrecked :)
scan went well thank god , bub growing away, il post a poper post tomro . :)
bub was sideways so she said bad angle but she thinks boy :) she said double check next time though :) so stil not really sure, but i have dreamt blue every nt for a week too so im thinking boy :) 
love and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks angel and congrats Laura! Now we have both on the thread,,, boy and girls! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congrats on your sweet little boy Laura!! Like Amy said, now we have a boy and girls here!


----------



## jen435

Angel so glad your little one is growing away and doing well!! :) Its so nice to hear your scan was good and dh got to be there! I know you scheduled an extra scan to see your lo since he came back!! :) Im very happy for you!!

Jess how are you and your little girl?? I hope things are going okay with your girls at home and that bathroom mess is behind you.<3

Amy so glad your doctors are proactive. here is too a positive cycle for you<3 Come on clomid make a beautiful egg to be fertilized! Fxd that your coworker changes her desk also!

Laura aww a sweet little boy!! <3 im so glad everything with your work went okay and your scan went well!! Yay for a healthy growing baby. so happy for you<3 I hope you are feeling a little better and your adjusting to your iron supplements.

Tash what a big decision you and dh must make. I hope you do what is best for both of you!<3

Horsey how are you? I am thinking of you! Fxd for this cycle for you. I wish your cycles werent so long. :hugs:

Bethany how is your infection? Did your antibiotics help you?? I truely hope so. I would hate for you to be stuck in the hospital to an iv. :hugs: i hope your doing okay and getting ready for Thailand with dh!<3


----------



## jen435

Today i went to the college for a 3d/4d scan to be disappointed. I have to reschedule. I baby wasnt cooperating then she turned facing my back so i didnt get to see her. All well at least i know she is bouncing around in there and doing okay. The one tech and student said she has a beautiful heart. made me feel good since Liam had heart defects. It was sad though because everyone kept asking it this was my first pregnancy and i just said yes to avoid the sadness. Doctor today said it looks like leaking has stopped. Hopefully it stays that way.

:dust: to Horsey Amy & Bethany along everyone else on this thread that is trying :dust:


----------



## jen435

I been in bed and lookin rubbin my tummy for a week now just now i noticed a stretch mark forming below and above my belly button. Its from the inside and is really red :( my mom and sister got very bad stretch marks like crazy and im upset that i got the damn genetics too and no cream i use will help. Baby is worth it but i hate seeing them when im only 22weeks. Im hoping for 18more weeks pregnant but dread these painful marks. All well rant over


----------



## jen435

Angel i cant agree more i feel time has come to a halt... Its dragging. Is dh home with u? I hope so<3


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys xxxxxx

jen i have stretch marks for weeks but they come and go :)
i use bio oil every day and it genuinely seems to get rid of um for me :) 
then belly grows again, i get new ones, use bio oil again and then they go again :)
im hoping by using bio oil all the time il be able to get rid of um after :) xxx
hurray for DD moving awaym, boo for hiding :) xxxxxxx
happened my sis too :) 

hi and hugs to all, hope ye r well. 

they told me yest they are transferring me to high risk clinic cos of my liver and stuff. 
but its fine its just to keep an eye , wil mean extra visits and scans which is great for me and bub:) xxxxxxxxx

xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and jen that is fab u stopped leaking, xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs so glad xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura ill continue using my cream and i do have bio oil so ill try it. That would be lovely. Im glad ull see high risk doctor now but so sorry about reasoning. Youll be in good hands now :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen :) im used to having a funky liver by now, im sure it will fix itself eventually if i just keep healthy and its nice to know hosp r being good at looking after us :) 
how u doin? hows bed rest treatin u? hope ur not too bored xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, glad that are you going to be able to be seen by a high risk dr. Like you said, it will be great to be monitored more closely and to see your bub more oftne :)

Jen, I too am so glad that the leaking stopped :)

Angel, How are you feeling? 

Jess & tash... hope you and bumps are doing well!

Horsey & Bethany, Still in this joureny with you girls... praying we will have our bfp soon! Hope you are doing well... miss you!!!

AFM~ I feel like the days are creaping... getting closer to Katie's due date (We were convinced we were having a girl and wanted to name her Kaitlyn). Im just wishing this time away already :( Took my last Clomid pill today so fx it works. It would be nice to have a bfp on or around Valentine's day and my 1st's due date (2/13/13).

Daily dust and love to you girls :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

amy bfp then would be great, edd is hard no matter what but bfp would soften it a little for u i hope xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

my t/mil is broken and ive no money to get it fixed, im so peed off, i love my t mil, it what keeps me healthy!!!!!!!!!! think my hormones must be haywire too cos ive been bawling for a while ove rmy tmil.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no :( Im sorry hun.... I know its snowy out but any way you want to bundle up and go for a walk?


----------



## lilesMom

thansk amy ,i was being a big baby, im ok now again, i do love it though :)
its changed to rain and wind here now again. yucky to wlk in and its nt time, :) it gets dark here about 5 pm and i live in country side so walks after 5 arent the safest .
il have to look for second hand t/mil or see if i can get it fixed for cheap but i think the motor has burned out in it , doh!!! just what i need when low onf unds and out of work.
oh well , it will get sorted :) xxxxxxxxxxx
sorry for big moan :) xxxxxxx
hows ur weekend ?
love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww sorry to hear. I hope you can find someone to fix it for cheap :) Weekend just started and I'm at the DMV at the moment trying to change my drivers license from California to Colorado. Bad idea to do this on a Friday evening but I just wanted to get it over with.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!

Not caught up on the last few pages yet so ill go with what i can remember off this page lol! 

Amy Katie ( Kaitlyn ) is a really pretty nae ive always been fond of the name Katie! So sorry for EDD coming up 13/2/13.. Mine is shortly after 28/2/13.. I really really really hope you get a Valentines day bfp!


Jen glad the leaking has stopped!

How are the rest of you girls?! 


AFM- SO ive not been very well this week, don't feel very well at all... Feel tired and flu-ey and awful! Hope i feel better soon! Nothing new here, 7w1d, not feeling very much apart from blaoting, constant nausea and tiredness ! xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks tash. I hope you get to feeling better soon. Being sick isn't fun but its a great sign of a healthy pregnancy. Hope you get better soon :)


----------



## jen435

Laura sorry ur treadmill motor is burnt out i hope its a cheap easy fix. I hear u on the weather its been 7° here at thr highest this week. Im inside though so im warm kinda. He has been keepin house at 61 for most part. Basement is 70 though but cant always get myself down there. Bedrest stinks.but i am gonna break.the rules tonight and see.my sil with dh bc.im so bored staring at same walls. Hopefully it dont cause a problem. 

Amy fxd for bfp!!.kaitlyn is a beautiful name. Dh and i loved it before we knew liam was a boy. Im sure she wants u to.be happy and i hope u get some good.news.soon. :hugs:

Tash sorry ur sick but its good.news for pregnancy like amy said. Ur healthy lo is.growing.

Angel how are u? Hope u and lo are well amd ur with dh!!

Bethany and horsey hope.u are well. Miss u both!

Jess how are you?

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Haha a sleep cycle of up from 8pm til next afternon then sleeps all day. She keeps me.up all.night lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Angel sounds so promising all ur symptoms!! This baby is so lucky and ur miracle<3 so glad dh is helping out. He truely cares! He seems so sweet! I do hope ur symptoms ease up but only once ur minds at ease. How long til ur next scan?

Amy fxd for good news when u have follies checked. :dust:

Dh got the baby a cute curtain rod and dark purple curtains. Shocked me. I woulda went lighter with curtains but i am so pleased with him for wanting to help. So ill go with it. The rods are so cute though!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

tash so sorry u dont feel well but i second amy,its good sign for bub. hope ur ok xxxxxx

angel, milk it away babe :) u deserve lots of care and attention :) 
hurray for yucky dry heaves :) great sign. do u get some good days?
i used to get some good days, id be glad for an hour or 2 and then it would worry me, but alls good thank god :)
people here go mental in snow too cos we only get it few times a yr usually :)
it usually only lasts few days but everyone stocks up mad at supermarket too :) 

amy i love the name katie too, i have a sis kathleen that we call katie :)
i wanted it for bub, but Ohs first girlfriend was called katie so i felt it might be a bit weird to call my child after her :) 
plus its a boy we think :) 

jen. hope ur outing is fun, i know being stuck inside in bed is no fun xxxxxxxx
but will be so worth it for ur DD xxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxx

bethany hope ur feeling better sweetie, xxxxxxx

horsey hi hon, hope alls well with u xxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope alls well with u ad snuggly bub :) xxxxxxx

i lovehim hey, have u dissappeared from us, hope ur good babe xxxxxxx

i had a nice day yest but ate way too much, i was like an eating machine :)
my friend and her boyfriend came to ours for dinner, we had fun :) was nice to have company and something to do for the weekend for a change :)
back to normal food today, i woke up feeling hungover from chocolate :)

hugs and :dust: to all xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura glad ur enjoyed urself yest :) hungover on chocolate ymmm choc milk has been my obsession with this baby aling with cereal! Going to have a brownie now. My husband left me for the day im bored but gonna cuddle with my puppy. Im hoping he goes to store to get the diaper deal. I put it on registry so he gets right ones. Buy two economy boxes get $20 gift card and i gave him store with manufacture coupons for a savings of 8.50 in coupons. I also.have coupons for free 64ct box wipes and a 1.50 coupon off another. Then johnson n johnson doubler coupons to get 15oz head to toe to 99¢. I wanna go do transaction myself darn this bedrest 18wks left til edd with ob.... 16wks with high risk. But ob i believe is accurate. Love her.

Laura do u find urself sleepin on ur back?? Can it harm baby?? I try to sleep on left side but it puts my arm and side all numb. Im only comfy on my back. Is it ok to still sleep on my back??


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, any updates regarding the fs? Did they run more tests?

Still can't believe I'm at my edd and still not pregnant with 2 mc's. life blows at the moment. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, 
jen i was afraid to sleep on my back too , until i went to physio 4 weeks ago. 
she said its fine so long as ur not waking up breathless and dizzy from it. 
the danger of lying on ur back is that it can interupt blood flow to bub and ur head :)
but she said u wont be long knowing if this happens and then just stop lying on ur back, 
i was alternating sides but it was making my hips worse. 
if ur worried put a cushion under ur right hip, i read that little elevation is enough to take pressure off ur blood supply but i dont know if it be good for my back or not . 
i sleep with higher pillow than i used to as well which i find helps me wake up with less pains and numbness. hope some of this helps :) xxxxxx
ur so good with ur coupons , i must start looking out for stuff and buying a bit again. 
ive stopped really since jan sales seem to be gone :) must get on it again :) 
i got sooo much clothes from my sis . it is great :) i got about 6 black bags full, not all baby baby stuff, ranging in age up to 2, which is cool :) 
ive been getting some itching on my legs and stuff i know is my liver acting up, im hoing my levels havent gone up mad when i get it tested again next week. 
i could be early too if they go too bad jen, we may still be around same time hopefully at full term for us both xxxxxx
i love cereal too while preg jen espeacially cocopops, they turn the milk chocolaty so it combines ur 2 cravings :) :)

amy hugs sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxx
u still have time to get ur bfp dont u , is it 13/02 is edd. 
so sorry it didnt happen last cycle but u have soo much help now from great doc and all of us praying or u too, surely god will listen now and give u what we all want so bad for u xxxxxxxxxxx hugs honey , useless words i know but good intentions behind um for u xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura. Just wish that horsey, Bethany and I were expecting too with you girls. Yes, my edd was 2/13/13 but I don't think I'll know by then if I'm pregnant or if all the vitamins and clomid will work. Just so beyond over everything right now :(


----------



## lilesMom

i know hon i really really wish ye were too. but ye will join us soon, we can be ur guinea pigs for now and hopefully we may be able to answer some qs for ye soon when ye all get bfps xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

all of us who are preg thought we wouldnt get here either at one stage, you will honey xxxxxxxxxx soon im hoping xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura... For me personally, I'm just over the wait. I know it will be worth it if we do have a healthy baby but for now its hard to see the silver lining.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Angel hey! How are u and lo? Are u still have MS? I know its yucky but at same time good reassurance ur lo is healthy . High risk doctor says may 17 but i and obgyn say june 1. though ob says bedrest can cause baby to stay breeched and lengthen pregnancy. Idk guess we will see. March 2 i think is baby shower. When i registered the stores sent me coupons so i went thru sunday paper and matched then with manufactor coupons. Then waited for a baby sale. Which target is having this week. As for pillow yes i use one alway ur sister is so right its a long body pillow gives tummy support as it grows and u rest it btw ur legs. Laura i do sleep with a reg pillow under my butt n thighs. Really comfy for sleepin on back. :) thank you for sharing that info with me! Makes me feel better as i dont want to hurt my baby. Also laura i hope ur levels get better :hugs: u must do whats best for lo but i still want u safe<3

Amy big big hugs to u sweety. I am so sad that u have to suffer two losses and i want nothing more then u bethany and hhorsey to have ur healthy babies on the way. I wish i had the words to mend ur heart but i know no words can do that. But know ur angels want u amd dh to be happy and u now have a great doctor watching out for u sweety. U needed this tlc and im so thankful u found it. Ur next baby will be yours sweety. U and dh will be amazing parents and its going to happen :hugs: im constantly praying for eachone of u girls. I only want the best for u all. Wishing u good news at ur appt and lots of :dust: ur way.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Good luck tomorrow Amy (at least I think your appointment is tomorrow)! I imagine you are quite anxious today! Sending positive thoughts your way! xoxo

Thanks Angel :hugs: Yes, nervous and anxious and excited.... lots of emotions I have about tomorrow's appt. I dont know what Im looking for exactly but Im thinking they will explain during or after the ultrasound. Whtever they are looking for, Im praying its there!


----------



## jen435

As am i amy :hugs: i hope tomorrow bring good news and peace of mind<3


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura and Jen... I sure hope so. With each loss and each month that goes by, its very hard to keep the faith. I know I have been super down lately and so I try not to come in here as much. Thank you girls for your kind words :)


----------



## jen435

Aww amy dont feel that way. We all get down we are here to help u back up :hugs: u let ur heart out we will be here for comfort. Like laura said we are in this together and all been thru this it doesnt matter what stage we are at its still scary and hard. So please dont be a stranger we love u!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :0 how ye all xxx

angel i dont mind at all hon, ask away :)
it was routine bloods first done when pregnant with lile, they have been elevated for a long time now , since at least march of last yr . i think it was just routine pregnancy bloods they were doing. they probably checked urs too at the start did they? 
peoples often get elevated for a while but if they go up by a lot or for a long time or the wrong combination of things elevated , it flags liver damage.
thats why they were testing me loads after mc , to see what caused the damage. they ruled out the worst things and came back with fatty liver. docs say it can just happen whether skinny or heavy . but i unfortunately do have weight to lose, it happens often ish if overweight but can be reversed if not scarring caused. they couldnt do biopsy cos i was preg again. they may want to do one after, im not sure.
but for now im hoping diet and exercise keep it down til after bub and beyond :)
how r u keeping hon?
all good i hope :) xxxxxxxxxx

jen thanks hon, im hoping its just the antibs threw my levels off, fx for next mons blood tests, im not worrying anyway cos it does no good :) what will be will be, worry will only make things worse so im gonna stay zen :)
hope ur more comfy now sleeping on ur back xxxxx

amy dont avoid us, u are allowed be sad, u have had soo much to deal with, praying for u for tomor hon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i second jen, we love u and dont want u to feel u have to absent urself unless ur sunny. we are all allowed our bad days and it does good to let it out, here is the best place to do that chick xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxx

hi , love and hugs to all
hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura, my mind is just a blurr these days. I cant even keep up with whats going on with everyone... just feel like a zombie for lack of a better refference. Thanks everyone for your kind words. <3


----------



## jen435

amy its understandable you have alot to be concerned with and to keep track of. i am praying for this to be your cycle for an incredible bfp and for good news tomorrow. :hugs: i will be here for you every step of the way you know that!<3

:dust:


----------



## horseypants

mommylov,you said it. it has been hard for me too. :hug: we should be facebook friends. all of you - if we're not already, we should be.

amy, what test is it you're having tomorrow? i'm doing an hsg friday and a saline sonogram shortly after that (dont know what day yet)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen :hugs:

Horsey, they are doing a sonogram to check my follicles. To be honest I don't know exactly what they will do all I know is there are liking to see when I'll ovulate and see if I good follicles. I hope the hsg makes you super fertile like it did with angel! Are you still taking clomid?


----------



## horseypants

I'm taking femara instead of clomid now. The generic name is letrozole.

Tomorrow should be fun for you actually. I like that type of sonogram because you can see mysterious things actually happen. xo


----------



## mommylov

Oh awesome! Hopefully the combo hsg and femara dies the trick!

Yes, tomorrow will be interesting in that respect. Still kind if scared though. I ovulate just fine so hoping the clomid works. I forget, did you have problems with ovulating?


----------



## horseypants

i wasnt having problems before but am now : ( maybe it is cause i got down and gained more weight : (


----------



## mommylov

Oh so sorry to hear :( I did read that clomid can lead to infertility but that's if you take too much. I hope the hsg gives you some answers :) I didn't know that you were regular and then had issues after the clomid. I'm kind of scared now :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Cannot wait to hear how your appointments goes for you today! Fingers crossed for that lucky eggy!

Horsey ~ :hugs: It seems so unfair...I'm rooting for you. Hopefully the HSG and changing of meds will be your golden combo! 

Laura ~ I'm so glad routine blood work was able to catch the problem with your liver. My brother in law had fatty liver disease and beat it with diet and exercise...glad they caught it before it progressed into something worse! AFM I have NOT had any prenatal bloods drawn, aside from progesterone and HCG...I've been seeing my RE and the last time they ran test on me was in June. I will discuss this with the High Risk Dr Monday when I go. 

Jen ~ How thrifty for the places you've registered at to send coupons! I hope your DH managed to scoop up the diaper deals for you! How has work reacted to your news of bed rest? 

Hi to the rest of you! Hope this finds you all doing well! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, well appt went ok. They saw two 1 cm follicles on the right side and saw a bigger one on the left. I forget what the size was on the left. She said that it was less than 2 cm on the left which she would like to see it at 2 and she said that I can get there within the next few days. She thinks I will ovulate on or before friday. She gave me an estrogen patch that I have to wear for the next 4 days or until I ovulate. Endo lining was at 7 and she wanted to see it at 10 again said that I still had a couple of days to see if it got to that point but I think the estrogen should help with that too if I understood right. So in a nutshell, EVERYTHING is borderline. Sigh. I dont know how I feel about this... I told dh that I feared havign another apt with bad news and he said well this wasnt BAD news, just not great news. Looks like I am going to O from the left and I just hope that follicle grows and my endo lining thickens up. She also advised against pree-seed. I dont know why but she wasnt happy when I told her that I had used that in the past. Since I didnt use it with my 1st pregnancy, Im hoping that I will be able to get pregnant without it again. I just felt like I needed it since all the procedures and everything. She also wants to run a progesterone test on me 7 days after my + opk again this cycle. She also wants me to use the crinone again so we'll see.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy this would all be great news according to my RE. While your Dr uses cm as measurement, mine uses mm. Your follie grows approx 2mm a day and burst between 20-22mm (2-2.2cm). So this is promising!! And my RE said the uterine lining only has to be at 7 for implantation..guess every Dr has their preference (mine will do IUI at 7, but no less). I'd say everything looks great and you are on track to O within a few days! (I'm sorry if your Dr had a different spin on things...honest, you should consult Dr Google)

AND I have a friend who is on estrogen and the Dr told her that it would render OPK's useless :shrug: 

AND did I say I personally think all of this looks good. Did they draw blood to conclude you needed estrogen or to check where your LH is at?

One more and...I know it's too late right now, but I used "Yes Baby," the organic lubricant---no parabens.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I agree with Angel, especially because she understands very well what you are talking about. I am not familiar with what follicle size and what the endo lining should be, but it sounds like the doctor didn't seem concerned. It sounds like your endo lining is thickening so that's good. As for the pre-seed did you ask the doc why she was against you using it? Does she have a specific reason? Maybe she doesn't even know much about it. I would ask her to clarify why she is against you using it, I mean it doesn't hurt to ask, right? Or maybe there is something we don't know about it that can be harmful? Now I am curious. Fx that you ov when the doc says you should and that this will be your month. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy this would all be great news according to my RE. While your Dr uses cm as measurement, mine uses mm. Your follie grows approx 2mm a day and burst between 20-22mm (2-2.2cm). So this is promising!! And my RE said the uterine lining only has to be at 7 for implantation..guess every Dr has their preference (mine will do IUI at 7, but no less). I'd say everything looks great and you are on track to O within a few days! (I'm sorry if your Dr had a different spin on things...honest, you should consult Dr Google)
> 
> AND I have a friend who is on estrogen and the Dr told her that it would render OPK's useless :shrug:
> 
> AND did I say I personally think all of this looks good. Did they draw blood to conclude you needed estrogen or to check where your LH is at?

Good questions Angel. That is what I was thinking, if they drew Amy's blood to conclude she needs the estrogen?

So how are you feeling Angel, how is the ms going? Is it easing up a bit? Has it gotten really bad? How are you coping. And you are almost into your 2nd trimester... yay!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Girls! I talked to DH and he said that the folli on the left (The bigger one) was about 1.7 or 1.9. He said he remembered the dr saying that it was close to 2. She didnt do any bloodwork for the estrogen and just gave me the patch this morning and said that I should put it on before I left the office. I assume if it affects the OPK's, then I wont get my + until fri? Is that how it affects it? Or will I get a false +? She said that the endo being at 7 wasnt horrible but she would like to see it at 10 so I have a couple of days until I O so it might happen by then. She gave me the estrogen to help with that I think and said it wouldnt hurt anything. I dont think she knew what I was talking about when I mentioned the pre-seed. I think she thought I was using just any old lube so Im pretty sure I can continue to use that. She wants me back on fri if I dont get a + OPK for another scan but said that we will not need to scan if I do surge before then. Kinda dont know what to do about that now that you mentioned the estrogen can affect O tests. 

I hope you ladies are doing well with your bumps. Im so sorry again .. feeling so selfish but all this testing and clomid and folli stuff is so new to me :oops:


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are not selfish at all Amy. You have gone through a lot and this is your outlet to let everything out and come here for support. We will never think you are selfish, even if you were to obsessively talk about yourself (which you don't!) :hugs: We are also here to give you advice how ever we can. Like Angel here who has a lot of experience with seeing her re, she gives very valuable advice and info. She knows so many things I can say I know nothing about. Then you have me for instance, this is my fourth pregnancy I am on, so I can give advice about those later pregnancy issues and childbirth. Hence my warnings about the dangers of the overuse of pitocin. I share that info because I don't want any of you to suffer the way I did when giving birth. I have learned that it is so very important to constantly question our docs and have them explain everything very well, and if you don't feel right about something, do your own research (dr. google) or ask us!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry ladies, I have been so busy with my family. I am home schooling my daughter and have so much to catch up on. My older daughters grades keep slipping and I recently found out part of the problem. I found out she is being bullied by some psycho girl who use to be her friend. So this girl is trying to turn everybody against my daughter and making tons of trouble for her, spreading rumors etc., and I think this is really affecting her school. We just found out a couple of days ago. Thank God she told us, the majority of kids being bullied don't speak up, so I am so glad she did. It took us constantly asking her what is going on at school, so she finally told us. So now we are being very careful and planning on how to approach this the best way possible. I have been researching on the internet how is the best way to handle when your child is being bullied. I just want to help her and not make things worse, if you know what I mean. 

I hope all of you ladies are doing great and have been thinking about all of you!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess :hugs:

Just got a call from the dr's office to confirm those measurements. Left Folli was 1.6cm and the right two follies were 1.19 & .88 cm so we are rooting for the left one! Im considered cd11 today so my next scan this fri with be on cd 14. Hope the follies grow. :( So from what I read on google, clomid is an anti-estrogen which is why it affects the unterine lining thickening. Im now thinking that the clomid has kind of done its job with the follicles so she gave me the estrogen to help with the lining? This is all so overwhelming. I just hope that it ends on a happy note.

Jess, Im so sorry to hear about your daughter being bullied. I dont know whats wrong with some kids sometimes. Sounds like you are doing a great job in figuring out how to help her (With googling and making sure you take the right approach). I hope she has some peace and that bully leaves her be. Are you thinking about maybe contacting the school or this child's parents? Praying for you....

EDIT: I did ask the nurse about the estrogen patch affecting the OPK and she said that it wont so Im hoping she is right. I dont actually have a kit this month and just have the O test strips from Amazon.


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs xx ur not selfish , id be the same if goin for testing, anything new is scary xxxx
it all sounds good hon and ur gettin loads of help from docs so fx this is ur lucky cycle xxxxxxxxxx u more than deserve it to be xxxxxxxx


angel yeah its time they took ur blood :) they prob just take mine more often cos ive had past problems, they need to keep an eye . but it does no harm to have blood check up anyway for u hon xxxxxx

jess hugs about ur DD, my niece was being bullied in school recently , there r 3 classes in her yr, they got her changed to another class and its grand now again. hope ye can solve it soon. i was bullied in school myself when 12 and its not nice at all. at least ye caught it now and can try to stop it , good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxx
its usually jealousy but that doesnt help much to know at that age xxxxxx

tash where r u , hope ur good. 

horsey , fx ur tests go really well and they can help u get sticky bean xxxxxx

bethany hope ur feeling better xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jen how u doin honey? good i hope :) xxxxxxxx

hope i havent missed anyone , love to al xxxxxxxxxx

i went to physio today, different lady, i wasnt as pleased with her as last lady, she had a student in room with her and she started askign her about her nt out last fro nt while working on my back and totally ignored me while hurting me :) i know htey have to hurt u but she could at least act interested while doing so :)
she was in2 s minds for ages anout brace or no. she decided to bring me back in 3 or 4 weeks and decide then, so for now no brace.
my tubi bandage is gettin tight thought so i asked her can it restrict bub, cos i think bub moves more when im not wearing it. she said it can do if too tight.
now i dont know what to do cos it helps a lot but if it touches bub in any way id give it up.
she said i could get maternity support vest instead so im gonna see if i can find um. might be better but if its tight enough to give support will that not restrict bub too? 
waht do ye think?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry I'm in and out...DH had some laser treatment done on his eye (long story), so we are waiting for him to be released. I asked of 44 is when all old people fall apart :haha: <3 my old man! 

Amy...anything over 1.2 is def a contender, aka considered the dominant follie. Wouldn't it be super great if the 1.6 AND the 1.19 release? I talked with my gf and she is on estrogen around the clock, so that explains why she would get false +ves on an OPK. You are so on track! I really appreciate you sharing your journey with us...a second what Jess has said.

Jess ~ Holy ms! I thought it was supposed to get better, not worse! It took me the better part of the morning to finally keep food down! And I'm so sorry about your oldest...thank goodness she opens up to you. 

Hope you all are well!! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

angel u shouldnt have much longer of ms phase left hopefully , mine started to subside after around 13 weeks and was pretty much totally gone halway through week 14 xxxxx
whne i got to week 12 and still had it i thought i was doomed to have it for whole prego but i didnt :)


----------



## mommylov

I wonder why she is wanting something bigger than 2cm and wanting the uterine line to be at 10? I think each dr is different but if these numbers woul dbe considered good and not just "ok" to your dr, then that gives me hope! And I hope everything is ok with dh... eye procedure, yikes! I think everything falls apart after 32 if you ask me... atleast that is what Im begining to think re me lol


Laura, so sorry about your visit :( Is there anyway you can request to be seen by the lady you like?


----------



## lilesMom

amy i agree with angel , docs have different ideas on stuff, i like angels doc ideas on this one better :) xxxxxxxx
i cant remember the name of the really nice physion, i think when i go back il jjuts ask for the belt rather than the grip. for now i wear it doubled, i may cut it in 2 and just wear one layer. il have some support and less restriction i hope :)


----------



## mommylov

I hope it works out! Im sure bubs will give you a nice little kick to say "Mommy, too tight" lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I bet you and dh are going to make a beautiful baby together. Are you thinking of giving any of your kids Indian names? I was thinking about a Gaelic name for my daughter, to honor my Irish heritage. :) . My older daughter is named Alyssa, the name was not too popular back in 1999/2000, now its all over the place. My younger daughter is names Natalie. She so looks like a Natalie. lol. Its interesting to see how different my children come out, because of their racial mix. Anyways my number one concern is always that they come out healthy, looks aren't important as long as they are strong and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, you are still so young. I am already 33 :( . But I think the reason I feel old is because of my oldest daughter who looks like she is going on 16. lol.


----------



## mommylov

You arent old hun and In not far behind you ;) I will be 33 this Sep. We are thinking incorporating both Indian and American names... we have Aubrey Jai for a girl and Mason Krish for a boy. Jai has a few different meanings depending on how you interpret it. In sanskrit it means Victory and in Hinduism which is how I was brought up, it means "Hail___". My mom said that it also is related to a goddess of prosperity which is what I liked. Krish is short for Krishna which is one of the Hindu Gods. These names arent anything DH and I have ever talked about. They actually came to me in a dream and I told dh about them and he like it. :)

I love you girls' names! Alyssa and Natalie are both popular right now!

I would love to see what kind of babies we make. I hope they take after my hotty hubby :) I too just want them to be happy and healthy but would love to see mine and dh's eyes and hair and smile on our child. Makes my heart melt just thinking about it <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> You arent old hun and In not far behind you ;) I will be 33 this Sep. We are thinking incorporating both Indian and American names... we have Aubrey Jai for a girl and Mason Krish for a boy. Jai has a few different meanings depending on how you interpret it. In sanskrit it means Victory and in Hinduism which is how I was brought up, it means "Hail___". My mom said that it also is related to a goddess of prosperity which is what I liked. Krish is short for Krishna which is one of the Hindu Gods. These names arent anything DH and I have ever talked about. They actually came to me in a dream and I told dh about them and he like it. :)
> 
> I love you girls' names! Alyssa and Natalie are both popular right now!
> 
> I would love to see what kind of babies we make. I hope they take after my hotty hubby :) I too just want them to be happy and healthy but would love to see mine and dh's eyes and hair and smile on our child. Makes my heart melt just thinking about it <3

Those are beautiful names, what a good idea to incorporate both. My little girl Natalie looks like an exact cross of both me an dh, as a matter of fact if you look at pics of me when I was a child she looks a lot like me, but also like my husband, kinda weird. lol. My older daughter looks absolutely nothing like me. She is very tanned and she is my height already. lol. I am sure she will stop growing by now. My younger daughter is very very pale compared to hubby so you can imagine both of my girls look nothing alike. Its all good though, it keeps people guessing. lol. Sometimes my younger daughter looks at the older and asks why they look so different. I just say its because of their mixed heritage, and that we all look different and are all special in our own way. I tell her to look at me and my brothers. The oldest has green eyes, the middle has bright blue eyes, and mine are light brown. None of us look alike. People use to joke and say that we were all from different mail men. lol. I don't think my mother was too pleased with those jokes.


----------



## mommylov

Awwwww lol. Your kiddos sound so cute and I can totally picture Natalie asking that in a little sweet voice. I too dont think my brother and I look alike. :rofl: lol I dont think anyone's mom would like that comment hahah


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Awwwww lol. Your kiddos sound so cute and I can totally picture Natalie asking that in a little sweet voice. I too dont think my brother and I look alike. :rofl: lol I dont think anyone's mom would like that comment hahah

Its funny you mention that she has a very feminine tiny little voice. lol. The docs thought my middle brother was albino, because he had platinum white blonde hair, the docs actually wanted to do genetic testing on him. I think its because they looked at my mom who has dark brown hair and brown eyes and thought something was wrong with him. But then they saw my dad and were like, oh that's the reason. lol. Funny thing is, my blonde hair blue eyed brother went on the marry a woman with dark brown hair and brown eyes (peruvian), and his son ended up like his mother. Genetics are a funny thing. lol. 

Its sad but I have tried not to picture how my daughter will look, because I am so scared of losing her, that I don't want to get too far ahead of myself. Its messed up that we have to through our next pregnancies with extra worries than your average pregnant woman. I just want her to be healthy, and chubby. And to have a nice round head and chubby cheeks. :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Aww she will... the fact that everyone has now gotten furthur in thier pregnancies or have had better progess so far really tells me that all of you have your rainbow babies in your tummies :)


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys i just logged onto facebook and tash said to tell ye, her comp is broken, she is fine and that is why she is absent from here for few days :) oh and she said her phone wont let her on b and b for some reason .


----------



## mommylov

Tell Tash hi and that we miss her! xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

It's strange, I've said it before but I have a strange sense of peace right now. Almost like I feel like it will happen for sure. I'm worried its me getting my hopes up but the more I'm reading, the more I see that my numbers aren't terrible. My uterine lining being at 7 on cd11 isn't bad considering clomid actually makes the lining thinner so it could've been worse. Just hoping it actually continues to thicken and my follies grow. 

Hope everyone has a great day today :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls my phone has finally let me on the website !!! 
I'm struggling to catch up cos my phone won't let me navigate previous pages ! Ames Laura said you had a scan soon or you've had one hope all is well !! Well I'm tired n bloated still .. No food adversions just still wanting fish all the time , no sickness .. Don't feel pregnant really which is worrying but I suppose I'll know in 4 weeks at scan , I'm thinkin of paying for an early scan just looking at details xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash! Glad you were able to get on! Some people are lucky and dont really have MS so dont fret just yet. I know that after what we have been through, we hope to have MS to reassure us but again you might just be one of the lucky ones that doesnt get sick. Praying for you and hope the weeks fly by before your next scan.

Yes, I has a folli scan yesterday morning. Dont know how I feel about it... some moments I think it went great and others I worry. My dr told me that everything measured borderline of where she wanted to see me and then Angel and some others told me that thier drs would consider my number good so idk. Going in for another scan on Friday unless I O before that.


----------



## lilesMom

fx for OV amy :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura, Im actually kind of hoping that I dont O before fri so that I can have a scan and see where the follis are size-wise. If I get the scan and then O that evening or over the weekend that would be nice as long as the timing is right for everything. :)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah good point , would be nice to get checked again and see where its all at around Ov time :) xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my back is fecking killing me , stupid physio. it always hurts a bit extra for few days after, when i got up today it was really good so i thought i was gettina way with it, silly me, it was just lulling me into false security :) 
my new treadmil is coming tomor :) yey, thank god, :) i miss it terrribly 

hope everyone is good xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

yup for sure! I just talked to dh and he said that he thinks dr said to hold off for a reason. Grrr. Im like lets just bd just tonight and not tomorrow and see what happens on fri. Reminds me of Angel's hubby and how he needed the ok from the oracle lol. My hubby is acting the same way now. Im sure if I jumped on him he would today.. he doesnt ever turn down nooki but it would happen just because and not for baby. Hmmm,... makes me think maybe I need to seduce hahah


----------



## mommylov

Sorry for you back pains :( Do you have a heating pad that you can put on your back to help? Yay for new treadmil!!!!!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

go for it amy , ur right go for it tonight , skip tomor and see what happens fri, she already knows u bd once so she cant be too surprised if u get bfp :) ye dont have to tell doc ye did today :) heeeh eee
yeah i have hot water bottle on it and just spent 15 mins walking over and back my sitting room like a mad thing :) ha ha


----------



## mommylov

Hope the water bottle helps! Thats the one thing that is a bummer about being preggers :baby:... you cant take anything for it but all worth it for your son right? :)

Heheh, ya I think Ill try and see how he feels after I wear something fun to bed :blush: lol! It doesnt take much... :rofl: He has been loving this ttc aside from the mc's. :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, yeah i never take pain killers anyway unless really really bad , i dont like um, :) def worth it for bub. 
ha ha amy and dh are havin a fun nt in :) enjoy :)


----------



## mommylov

lol :oops:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Tash! Glad things are going well for you!! Fx the weeks go by quickly...or that you find a place to get a private scan. :flow:

Amy ~ I'm sure your follie is nearing its time to release the eggy! I say def go all :bunny: on your DH tonight and tomorrow (tomorrow only if your OPK is +ve)! My RE encouraged us to BD the day of the +ve and the 2 days after it. It isn't going to hurt to have an extra day in there! Darn DH's listening to the Dr/Oracle. My DH finally conceded I knew my body better than the doc, so he'd play along :bunny: 

Laura ~ So sorry about your back...I hope your physio _is doing_ more good than harm. Hopefully the brace for your back works out. And yay for a new treadmill!! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Yes, dr said she wants us to hold off unless we get a +opk then she wanted us to bd for that day and the next 3 :dohh:. I just talked to dh and he said "I hope you understand that we need to really do whats right and if she (the dr) said that we need to wait until a +opk or fri's scan, then we should go by what she says." (me :brat:) DH~ "If it doesnt work then we can discuss another plan of action". Sigh.. darn oracle! :growlmad: Oh and then he added "we can still have some fun though:... *Radio silence from me* lol


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks hon, hope alls well with u :)

amy that sounds so familiar :) what is it with guys and their must obey docs orders :)
i was same with Oh after mmc, i wanted to try regardless of liver, he didnt cos doc said no. we could have after cos it wasnt the more serious liver things. but i suppose he was right cos it could have been, i didnt know for sure :) 
understanding the stony silence too, bummer, but it is only for a day r so xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy: Haha. Not too much fun for him though...I imagine she wants him "loaded" (for lack of a better word) when that +ve comes around! But as an aside, be sure to listen to your body too... If its screaming we need to dtd, then throw science to the wind and go with gut instinct! Let's not forget, Doctors _practice_ medicine...it isn't exact.


----------



## lilesMom

i agree, if u feel horny go for it, our bodies know the right time, i always get extra up for it around Ov :)


----------



## mommylov

I agree! I might try and talk to him again tonight... he does have that "Thou shall obey" attitude right now... oof! Maybe a nice dinner and a glass of wine for him tonight heheh


----------



## aaronswoman79

yeah!! Get him drunk Amy! lol. j/k . I am sure it will be very easy to seduce him. You know what your dh likes!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I would love to see you have a Valentine's day bfp!!


----------



## jen435

Amy fxd for you this cycle! From what angel and jess seem to be saying sounds like all looks great! :) I agree if your feeling tonight is the night to try you should listen to your body! Sounds like you have the right ideas in seducing dh also! Goodluck and anxious for testing day this cycle!<3

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Laura yay for new threadmill!! I hope your back feels better! What is phyio?? (maybe wrote it wrong) How are you feeling other wise and also how is your son?

Angel your approaching your 12week mark :) yay!!! Your LO is growing growing growing and those ms are speaking for themselves. I agree with Laura I think mine would have easied up when hers did but mine lasted longer for other reasons. Soon you should be feeling better and then you will be feeling bubs flutters!<3

Tash glad your feeling better! I know you said for a while there you werent. Im sure your LO is doing just fine! I cant wait for your first scan! 4 weeks seems so far away but im hoping it goes fast for all of us!

Jess I am so sorry to hear about your dd being bullied at school. I am also glad she opened up to you and told you what was going on. I hope your able to correct it so she can put her energy back on her school work and get her grades up. Have you been to your high risk doctor yet? Sorry if I missed this post but ive been wondering when you will be going. Also your dd's names are beautiful! Naming a child is sooo sooo hard! Cant wait to know what you will name this new little girl of yours!<3

Bethany Hi!!! Miss you!! I hope your infection is gone and your feeling better! Shouldnt be long til your in Thialand!! I forget exactly when your going but I hope you enjoy yourself! I am also praying for that bfp to come for you!<3

:dust:

Horsey I am so sorry for your long cycles and I hope you fall pregnant soon. You stated you arent sure if your actually ovulating. I am hoping that isnt the case. Did you go for your hsg test?? How did it go? praying for good news. :dust:

I hope I didnt miss anyone. Sorry if I did! I will post and look back since I cant do that well on my cell.


----------



## lilesMom

hey jen how u doin? good i hope :) xxxxx
it was meant to be physio as in physiotherapy but i prob had another typo, :) 
i try and type too fast for myself and bad words happen :) hee hee. i do give a quick read over for typos most of the time but not if too tired and thats prob when they happen most :) 
my back is a little better today , its made me dread next physio app. though. doh. 
still waiting for t/mil,, have to wait all day :) its being delivered between 9 am and 6 pm, nice small window there guys :) i sat here watching the phone :) 
ive no news really, ive bee doin nothing , soo skint, was broke before tmil messed up but even more so now. but i need it for my back, health and sanity :) 

hope ye r all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany we miss u , how r ur kidneys? infection free i hope :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy u get to BD ? :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Laura, I fell asleep! Can you believe it! Ugh I guess we weren't meant to bd :(

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Storked

Haven't been on in a while. I actually haven't thought about babies in ages :blush:

Love for all you girls!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany!!!! Hi dol!!! Miss you and love to you too!!! How is your infection? All gone yet?


----------



## Storked

Not sure they just sent sample off yesterday for another culture. Fingers crossed!
I made out like a bandit though with 3 inhalers (allergies I guess), more diflucan for new yeast infection, and apparently I had a fever (I never would have guessed LOL! Didn't feel feverish).

How are you doing Amy? :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh my!!! Im keeping my fingers crossed for you as well and hope that the results are great. I cant believe you are only 2 months away from Bangkok!! :)

Im doing ok... still in this ttc journey. Started clomid this cycle and went for a folli dcan on tuesday and have another one tomorrow. I dont think I have an issue ovulating but Im guessing the clomid was to help with other things like maybe prgesterone or something. We shall see if it works! Coming up on my edd for first baby which is tough :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy oh oh on falling asleep, :) ur right u obvs werent meant to hon xxx
u stil have lots of time to catch egg anyway hon, might be better to follow docs orders anyway for peace of mind sake :) xxxx

hey bethany welcome back, ur prob so excited about thailand u dont have time to think of babies, if ur taking a break so u can go to thailand, ur better off having a total break and forgettin about it all , until u be gettin back into it all again later xxx
but nice to see u back sweetie, we do miss u xxxxxxx
fx for ur sample to come back with good news :) xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I am excited about Thailand because we will be there a whole month! :D but mostly been feeling too crappy to even think about getting pregnant. Blah! How are you love?

Amy, tough times are ahead :hugs: do you have anything planned for the due date?


----------



## lilesMom

im sure i may have told u before but i love thailand ;) u will too i think :) xxxx
stupid kidney infections, i know they r a b**ch hon. sorry its been making u feel so badxxx
im alright babe , my back is a bit fecked and im goin through a crying eay too easy phase but no fear of me really :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I hope that you get to feeling better soon and esp before you leave! I want you to enjoy every min of being there although Im sure you will regardless :)

As far as the dd, no nothing planned. It was the day before or day of Valentine's day and we should be finding out what happens with this cycle around that time and we bought our house 2/13/12 (well the land and poile of dirt that was there lol) so lots of others things to hopefully distract me from thinking about lo.


----------



## lilesMom

amy i was worse leading up to my due date than on the day. built it up in my head so much i thought it would be worse than it was. i started to look on it as just another day, i miss her every day anyway so why extra on one day xxxxxx
hugs, this was my way of helping myself through it, not meant to dismiss ur sadness xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, distraction is good. It doesn't always help but sometimes we just need other things to focus on to get us through the day :hugs:

Laura, I expect to love Thailand and can't wait to move. I am so thrilled just thinking about how soon it will be here. Many blessings and much to look forward to <3

Want to know the weird plus side of having to deal with a superbug? When pregnancy is out of the question...it is actually really nice to not think about cycle days and all that lol. Have felt much more at peace. <3


----------



## lilesMom

i can imagine bethany going from loads of focus on it, to just Bd when u want and how u want . :) nice to not have pressure. and u know its for a good reason, ie thailand, not for a bad reason xx
i was looking at my pics of thailand the other week actually , made me wanna go back :) they have the cutest monkeys :) dont assume they r tame though lots arent, :) 
they can be really cute and vicious at the same time :)


----------



## Storked

Laura haha my hubby hates Thai monkeys! We will be going to Lopburi so should see plenty :D
I actually haven't been BDing either because DH has been gone. I just lounged about and watched survival shows while stuffing my face. Was awesome!

Hey maybe you will move after I move eh? NEIGHBORS :rofl:



So, girls, how do you all like to unwind?


----------



## lilesMom

i still like the monkeys, u just have to try and suss out which are friendly :) 
i love the lizards too, its cool seeing wild lizards around :)
not diggin the snakes as much, only cos i dont which r good and bad, i do like snakes, i just didnt know which were safe so tended to avoid um all :)
ooh ur gonna have fun :)


----------



## mommylov

Ya I think you are right... the past few weeks I have been a wreck but now Im starting to actually be ok. Who knows what tomorrow will bring but for now Im ok.. just worried like usual :)

Awwww monkeys!!! lol Why does you hubby hate them? Is it because some of them can be mean?


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs hon, glad ur coming out the other side of the slump. xxxx hugs xxxxxxxx
we all take one day at a time with our losses. all we can do, xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: :howdy: :wave: Bethany! Hope your culture comes back clear!


> So, girls, how do you all like to unwind?

I don't do anything nowadays to get wound up, but in the past a good book and a glass of vino did the trick for me! 

Amy ~ I suppose it isn't a biggie you didn't get to :bunny: And I take it your OPKs are still negative. I'm anxious now to see what your scan tomorrow shows! Fx and :dust:

Laura ~ Hope your back is better! xoxo

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## mommylov

Yup, still neg opk's. Hopefully we'll get some good news tomorrow. Ive read that they sometimes give you a "trigger" to release the egg? I take it thats a shot?

How are you feeling? I hope the MS has gotten a little better.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, angel my back is a lot better today thanks xx
how u doin hon?

amy fx for great results today xxxxxxxxx

bethany when do u get ur results back? fx for u too xx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad your back is better Laura :flower:

Waiting with bated breath to hear about your scan today Amy! Fingers and toes crossed! xoxo

AFM ~ Genetic Counseling on Monday...I don't know why appointments make me a bit anxious. I'm just glad my DH is home for this one...it's a biggie! I'm keeping my prayers up and Ursula shouts out in the Universe...keeeeep growing!

*TGIF ladies!* :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! :wave: Well for once, I heard the words "Things look great!" :yipee: My lining is at 12 :thumbup: I did have a few aches this morning and suspected it was O pains :-k. Sure enough, she said that the follicle on the left looked abnormal so it looks like it is in the processes of releasing :shock:. DH and I were worried since she told us to wait to bd so we were contemplating going home before we went to work this morning to go BD :argh::plane::sex::spermy::smug: but she giggled and said that we would be fine to wait until after work :awww:. He is going to try and leave early and we will bd the second he comes through the door :-=. Im hoping that its not too late and that we didnt miss our chance this month [-o&lt;. She also said that if I dont fall pregnant this cycle that she will up my Clomid to 100. She said from the looks of things, I can afford to go up in my dose :shrug:. PRAYING that we catch this eggy! OH, and I wanted to ask her about the preseed and dh wants me to try this cycle without it :growlmad:. He said "we didnt need it the first time we got pregnant so lets just listen to the dr this time and NOT use it". Why did the dr have to mention not using it to him!?!? :dohh:

TGIF and Happy Friday to you ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay! Amy!! How amazing!! So this time tomorrow you'll be in the TWW!! Will you still POAS to confirm O? I'm so excited!! What a great weekend the two of you will have! I vote you guys go on lunch break and grab a "nooner!" :haha: 

Darn the Oracle for shooting down Preseed! :grr: And it isn't like you can sneak using it...


----------



## mommylov

LOL.. I would totally be all about a nooner except his job is too far away.. it would take us a min of 30 mins just to meet in the middle. I wish we had done it last night like I wanted to but noooooooooooooo... dr said wait. :brat: 
Oh well, if its meant to be, it will be I guess! Just hope he has some fast swimmers tonight to get up there quickly. And yes, not like I cant get the preseed in without him knowing. So I used the cheapy O strips this time and I musvt misread or surged before I started testing because I am ovulation today but I dont think any of those strips were pos. Im use to the FR Digi one that says yes or no so if this month isnt it, Im going to go get another digi test for next month. I guess I can test again today...

How are you feeling?


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Glad your back is better Laura :flower:
> 
> Waiting with bated breath to hear about your scan today Amy! Fingers and toes crossed! xoxo
> 
> AFM ~ Genetic Counseling on Monday...I don't know why appointments make me a bit anxious. I'm just glad my DH is home for this one...it's a biggie! I'm keeping my prayers up and Ursula shouts out in the Universe...keeeeep growing!
> 
> *TGIF ladies!* :dust:

KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP growing little one!!! Sending you extra sticky :dust: and praying he/she is a healthy little bean! I can totally understand being nervous as I would be too. Everything is progressing great so far for you so I think this will be another sucessfull appt! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'd keep using the cheapies Amy. I had so many I'd use fmu and a 4ish sample. Honest poas became foreplay! :haha: Nothing was getting by me! Did the Dr draw bloods to test your LH level? 

I am currently getting zapped by nausea. My DH is having a "reaction" to his laser eye surgery, so we're having his eyeball looked at. In the meantime, is it crazy that I think my regular jeans are a bit snug...I'm feeling chubby. I try not to indulge in sweets, but wouldn't it figure I throw up my healthy salad, but the Snickers bar stays down!


----------



## mommylov

I have been poas about 3-4 times a day beause I didnt want to miss surge so Ill continue but its just strange that I didnt think I had a + but the follicle looked like it was bursting. Hmmm,... but then again the tests were so close that it couldve been a + and I just missed it. She even said its hard with those test so Ill just take it as this morning's test was +.

:rofl: The baby didnt like the salad but loved that snickers! I hope dh gets better :( You are almost at your 2nd tri so I would think its totally normal that your pants are getting a little sung. Yay for growing bean! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I should've know you were POAS often! You're a woman on a mission! BDing tonight will do the trick! According to the Shettles Method it's perfect timing for a boy :)

DH is done now...gotta run! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

ohhh yay! I hope so... would love to have a boy first but Im just hoping we catch this egg and its a healthy bean that sticks no matter what!

Enjoy your day with dh and hope you both feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

So ofcourse... what do I do now? I start googling things and freak myself out. During my scan this morning, the dr said that the follicle looked abnormal but she said that it couldve just errupted or was in the process. I thought that it didnt take that long for an egg to burst from the follicle so I dont know that I was there just at the moment it was happening. I read that it could be a cyst or something else. Ive never had cycle issues so now Im scared that the clomid did it and I wont get pregnant this cycle and that she will up my dose next cycle and it will make it worse. Oh why did I have to start googling things?!?!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> So ofcourse... what do I do now? I start googling things and freak myself out. During my scan this morning, the dr said that the follicle looked abnormal but she said that it couldve just errupted or was in the process. I thought that it didnt take that long for an egg to burst from the follicle so I dont know that I was there just at the moment it was happening. I read that it could be a cyst or something else. Ive never had cycle issues so now Im scared that the clomid did it and I wont get pregnant this cycle and that she will up my dose next cycle and it will make it worse. Oh why did I have to start googling things?!?!

Stay away from google Amy! Although I don't practice what I preach, I am always on their obsessing over my pregnancy. But instead of ending up reassured, most of the time I am more worried after looking on google. Try not to worry because stress can affect ovulation. Just let nature take its course. :) The one thing that I have always wondered is why they have on on clomid if you have no ovulation problems. Is it so you make good strong eggs? Does the clomid affect the outcome of a pregnancy meaning it makes bigger and stronger eggs? ......... Ok, I just read it also helps improve egg quality right? So they are giving you clomid to help you to get pregnant quicker right? In that case, that's great! I hope this round does the trick. fx :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I can't believe you are already to the end of the first trimester!! yay!! I can't wait for your scan. FX everything is great with your lo! Thank God your husband is going to be there. I find it helps a lot when my husband comes to my scans also. Sorry about MS, but it is very reassuring. I didn't get it with this pregnancy. But then again when I was pregnant with Natalie (my 7 year old) I barely got it with her either. My mom tells me she barely remembers getting any morning sickness either. So I guess everybody is different and of course every pregnancy is different. Take care hon! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, hope your back is getting better. So are you preparing for your little boy yet? Over half way through! The time is getting closer and closer to have your healthy lo in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, how are ya hon? I hope you are starting to feel better. How is baby doing? Kicking away I bet. You are just about 23 weeks now right? You are Laura are very close in due dates, right? That would be awesome if you have your los on the same day!! I am sure you are busy preparing for baby! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, been thinking about all of you and try to come on here and check up when I have time. Things have been very busy, I had to catch up on 1.5 months of school work with Natalie, and it was extremely stressful. I actually succeeded on almost catching up on everything. But I have to continue so I don't let it pile up anymore. But the stress of teaching her really does put a strain on me because of her adhd and emotional issues. And it really does raise my blood pressure, which I know is bad for my pregnancy. But I feel so bad when my husband has to teach her because he works full time, I just can't let him do that. Hopefully things get better with her and her behavior gets better.

As for my older daughter. She is really starting to get defiant. We banned her from wearing any makeup. She wore very light makeup, lip gloss maybe a little light eye shadow, but I realized I gave in to her by letting her wear any makeup and I shouldn't have, plus her grades were not good at all. So I decided to take her makeup away because I feel it is one of the factors getting in the way of school. She treats school like a fashion show. lol. I know, she is being a typical teen. I don't like the way kids her age are acting these days. She showed me some of her friends facebook pages (big mistake for her lol), some of these girls dress so, how shall I say.. slutty. With faces full of makeup, talking about sex on facebook and a whole bunch of shocking things. And this is a good school she goes to. And then some of the boys showing themselves posing with guns!! Well now I am seriously thinking about sending her to a Christian school next year, that has smaller classrooms, so she gets more attention from her teachers. So sorry about the rant. This is why I am gone from you guys a lot now, its hard to find time for myself, very hard. Love you all!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So ofcourse... what do I do now? I start googling things and freak myself out. During my scan this morning, the dr said that the follicle looked abnormal but she said that it couldve just errupted or was in the process. I thought that it didnt take that long for an egg to burst from the follicle so I dont know that I was there just at the moment it was happening. I read that it could be a cyst or something else. Ive never had cycle issues so now Im scared that the clomid did it and I wont get pregnant this cycle and that she will up my dose next cycle and it will make it worse. Oh why did I have to start googling things?!?!
> 
> Stay away from google Amy! Although I don't practice what I preach, I am always on their obsessing over my pregnancy. But instead of ending up reassured, most of the time I am more worried after looking on google. Try not to worry because stress can affect ovulation. Just let nature take its course. :) The one thing that I have always wondered is why they have on on clomid if you have no ovulation problems. Is it so you make good strong eggs? Does the clomid affect the outcome of a pregnancy meaning it makes bigger and stronger eggs? ......... Ok, I just read it also helps improve egg quality right? So they are giving you clomid to help you to get pregnant quicker right? In that case, that's great! I hope this round does the trick. fx :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Jess!! How are you doing hun? How is your DD doing with the bully situation?? I hope all is well. :)

I jut text the dr and asked her if it could be a cyst and if I should worry. She said that my progesterone blood test next friday will tell me if I ovulated or not so there is still no telling whether or not I did release an egg. I think Clomid can help with Progesterone issues in the LP and I know she is also trying to speed up the getting kocked up process so it may be a combo of things. She wants me to start taking Crinone (progesterone) 3dpo this time so I will do that and then I have blood work on fri. I asked if the Crinone affects the bloodtest and she said no because its a supposetory and not the pill therefore doesnt get in my blood. Last month my progesterone level was at 10 point something which is borderline showing that I ovulated. Dr said I did for sure but I read the the range to show ovulation is 10-24 so who knows. Ugh.. I would feel much better if things werent always borderline with me. :( Sorry, rant over.


----------



## mommylov

OMG!!! Guns!?!?!! SEX?!?!?!? Why are kids in such a hurry to grow up! I know that we went through similar things when we were younger with trying to act older and what not but the world is just so scary. I hope that taking the makeup away from her will give her the boost she needs for school. Funny how something silly like that can mean the world to a child and give them motivation! Also, dont feel bad about having hubby help out. I know that you feel bad with him working and all but you are working too.. you are raising kids AND pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

Hsg was at least half bad. Dye showed no right tube.


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> Hsg was at least half bad. Dye showed no right tube.

Interesting... mine didnt either but then when I went to meet with the FS he said that they often have "false" results when it comes to that. Did the dye go anywhere near that area? He told me that if you see the dye go to the edge of the uterus in that direction, then yes there is no tube but if the dye doesnt even go anywhere near there, then chances are you have a tube and that either its blocked or the dye didnt want to go that way. If you do only have one tube, you were able to conceive with just one tube and many people do so you still can! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

horseypants said:


> Hsg was at least half bad. Dye showed no right tube.

I have no ovary or tube (both had to be removed due to a large ovarian cyst they discovered during one of my pregnancies), but according the the doctors, the remaining ovary takes over for both. But like Amy says, the results could be false. True what she said about being able to conceive with only 1 tube, I did! I was very scared there would be problems, but they reassured me the other ovary would take over. I hope the docs can give you some answers.


----------



## lilesMom

angel appointments make me nervous too, i never sleep well nt before and wake up way too early for um :) im always a teensy bit afraid of bad news, even now, :) but it does get less as time goes on for me . but still a little jitters :) xx
why genetic counselling hon? does it mean scan same day? xxxxx
angel i had a bump super early, i bloated up right away and it gradually turned into less bloat and more real bump :) i had bigger clothes at ur stage but had only put on 3 pounds, go figure :) it just changed my shape :) 
well worth it though :) i love my bump :) 


amy i am soo glad things look great, hurray for amys super egg that u r gonna catch :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
u can then tell ur kid u saw him/her as an egg, hee hee
it is amazing what they can do now isnt between follie scans and baby scans, i think its brilliant :)
hurray for bd :) id Bd tonight, in morn and tomor nt :) then skip day and go again., :) 
surely enough swimmers then :) xxxxxxxxxxx best o luck :) 
im all excited for u , i have a good feeling for u this time hon xxxxxxxx
amy keep peeing :) it is great to confirm stuff for us about whats goin on inside our bodies. 
i know im a bit gushy this eve but im so happy for u and angel and all the girls here who r doin so well. thinking back to months back when we started here , we have all come so far together. i mean mentally and in our lives too. 
thanks for being here for me everyone xxxxxxxx
its not a cyst amy, its ur lovely egg xxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hi honey hope alls well with u?
how r things with ur DD and the bully situation? improved i hope xxx
im good babe, my back has eased up soo much , im delighted :)
i was really teary last few days (just hormony and sore) , but its passed again, thank god and im so grateful to feel normal again :)
i havea good few bits and pieces alright, we bought ( in jan sales) monitor, changing unit adn few bits clothes and wipes and stuff. :) also my sis gave me bags of clothes for bub up to age 2 :) so ive lots o stuff now :)
how u doin? u preparing? its hard to know when to start isnt it :) 

i think my bub is def boy :)
my bro did the ring on string. it came out as boy :) 
he puts wedding band on a string and hold over my wrist, it went totally back and forth . the funny thing is i could feel a pull on my wrist before it started moving and bub started kickin. the pully feeling and the kicking stopped when he took away the ring :)
i told ye i dreamed of blue for a week before scan didnt i? 
well the last 2 nts of that week i dreamed of a boy i was feeding and i heard a voice say , its not ur boy, its someone elses. the next nt there was a boy crawling on my parents bed and again i heard a voice saying its not ur boy. 
turns out my bro and sil r preg adn they reckon its a boy too :) they hadnt told anyone yet :) they only told me when i told um i had a feeeling they needed their doppler back, im liking all my new messages :) 
im still reading , im just gonna post this and read last page in case it gets lost :)


----------



## lilesMom

jess i know how u mean , kids r growing up way too fast , i dont know if we can stop um though, since all their friends are too,. i am friends with my nieces and nephews on facebook (they range in age from 4 months to 30 , not all on fb obvs :) ) . but it is shocking to see the clothes some of their friends go out in, little bras with hotpants and the like . barely any clothes at all and plastered with make up, i like make up but not like a clown :) 
we can only do our best to teach our kids that we dont have to follow the herd. 
if we protect um too much they will be lost and unable to interact with peers, its tough to find that middle ground. im dreading teenage yrs . must be so hard xxxxxx
how r u feeling now urself hon?

horsey fx its same as amy that the dye didnt go there, and if not like girls say ur other ovary takes over, thank god u know one is working, hugs honey xxxxxxx
not what u wanted to see today but if its half bad then its half good too xxxxx
hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Angel so sorry about DH's reaction. I hope he heals and can see perfectly after all this! HAHA your little one sounds so much like mine. Healthy food I threw up, chocolate milk though was incredible and still is! I swear something in chocolate these babys love! :) Keeping growing little one!<3

Amy I agree stop looking at google. That egg has a journey ahead of it! I think everything is planned perfectly. Fxd this is your cycle and that all this good news will bring you to relax over your tww.<3 :dust:



Jess how are you? When is your next appt?


----------



## jen435

OMG jess!! I just read your posts! WOW school really is that bad :( sadness me very much that this is what its becoming. I really hope your dd concentrates on school. Its to bad you cant home school them both. but your so busy and behind with one already and soon youll have an infant. I really hope your dd straightens out and realizes that fb is not for teens. it was orginally meant for college students. so she should not be on it, guns are dangerous and NOT cool. School is for an education not a fashion statement to be made. Dress codes need to be inforced i think for schools. This is getting out of hand. I hope you can correct this situation and it makes it easier for you. does she understand she will be left back and have to repeat the grade leaving any friends she has??? Id try that approach if you havent already.<3


----------



## jen435

Laura sounds like you are ready for your Lil Man :) i am sooo excited!! Darn if we where closer they could be best of friends and grow up together being the same age! Pretty much having birthday parties back to back! I wish all of us where close because all of our babies would have AWESOME playdates and be the best of friends! And us moms can enjoy eachothers company as they play. oh how nice it is to dream... Im so glad your enjoying your bump!<3 Also how exciting they are expecting a boy as well! You have a gift!

Horsey so sorry for the 1/2 bad news today. Praying its what happened to amy though and its just blocked. I believe angel had to have a tube unblocked as well. You will conceive even with one though. it has to happen<3 I hope these cycles get back on track for you and you concieve right away. :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> OMG jess!! I just read your posts! WOW school really is that bad :( sadness me very much that this is what its becoming. I really hope your dd concentrates on school. Its to bad you cant home school them both. but your so busy and behind with one already and soon youll have an infant. I really hope your dd straightens out and realizes that fb is not for teens. it was orginally meant for college students. so she should not be on it, guns are dangerous and NOT cool. School is for an education not a fashion statement to be made. Dress codes need to be inforced i think for schools. This is getting out of hand. I hope you can correct this situation and it makes it easier for you. does she understand she will be left back and have to repeat the grade leaving any friends she has??? Id try that approach if you havent already.<3

Sorry I wasn't more clear about the Facebook thing. My husband logged in for us because he is the only one with an account, so then she went showing us her friends at school. I am surprised she wanted us to see them. lol. She doesn't have an account. She is the ONLY one out of all of her friends who is not on facebook, twitter or anything like that. She is not old enough to handle facebook. Laura is right about over protecting, I know I can't do that. But I will put her in a Christian school next year. There is one that she went to in the 1st grade and it was amazing school, very small classrooms, very nice school, great teachers, and the children came from very good families. And not too expensive, so I will be putting both of my daughters their by the next school year hopefully.


----------



## jen435

Sounds like a lovely plan. I understand now. Thank goodness she doesnt have an account. it really isnt for children.


----------



## jen435

I am sooo sooo excited! I found a AMAZING AMAZING deal on a Zayley dresser mirror set and nightstand for the babys room!! She will have what i always dreamed of as a child! I am so excited to be able to get it next weekend. Well I cant. Im hoping my husband can and he can find someone to help us bring it in the house. I am super super excited as I thought I wouldnt be able to get this til long after she was born. Now if I can find a glider rocker with ottman for a steal ill be set with furniture! I will have to keep checking craigslist and the yard sale websites on fb and such it i find one. Since im not working this is how im occupying myself. I wish I would be a professional shopper and get paid to do it! Guess we all would love that though.

All this time on my hands its only Feb 1st..... Its going sooo slow. I am hoping my husband takes the twin bed out of the purple bedroom for me and moves the crib so i can wash the floors the way i want to. ill have to take it easy when i do it but i have all day so figure ill get a chair and do it little at a time. its a wood floor so i want to use murphys oil soap on it and make it shiny! Sorry im ranting about all my ideas i dont get to talk to anyone all day really except dh so im kinda trying to mentally stay positive and keep my mind active. I still need to locate my hot glue gun and fix my butterflys for the nursery also. see again my mind just wonders. kinda why i havent posted much about me or in general lately.

Jess i know with your children you stay busy and try to rest also and laura with your family but do you ever feel like this is happening to you lately??? I know you both stay home so i figured i ask. if it does how do you control it? It would be so nice to have a friend to share my thoughts and ideas with and to have come visit me. but not even my family comes to see me nor do my friends :/ so it makes it boring for me. they all invite me to see them even though i ask them to come over to see me all the time. 17 weeks +/- and ill be tired and keeping myself busy and then they might want to come around but i wont want them to at that point because they didnt want to know me this pregnancy. im horrible to think that way. thank you girls for being there! i would be lost without you!


----------



## ilovehim91810

hey ladies,
So sorry haven't been on here lately but my mom passed away on January 17th they said it was from a heart attack but we all think it's was from something else as my mom did have some other medical issues but this was totally unexpected 100% :cry: I miss her so much yes we had our differences but who doesn't we still were close and she love me very much and my son was the apple of her eye:cry: he 5 he been doing pretty good with things tho but he does tell me how he misses her!!!! Sorry about typing im on my phone as computer broke hope all is well with everyone oh and as some of u know I m.c in December well January I never got a period just some spotting so I think I might test but it could just be stress


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls sorry not been on , laptop has definitely broke , not a chance if fixing it . I hate using my phone for this site it's so difficult lol !! Amy do glad for the scan and catching that eggy !! Are you still charting how is it looking ?? Did you manage to bd ?! How are you all ?!? 

Afm

I'm tired ! Currently 8w1d and boy time is dragging , booked my first midwife appointment for 20th feb , she also said she is going to book my 12 week scan then n there on the phone instead of sending out letters , she is hoping ti get it for between 4-8 march so would be perfect for my plan of telling my mum on mothers day !! So looking good from here .. Si far ! Xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Ilovehim :hugs: im so sorry for ur loss. I hope ur coping ok losing someone so dear to u is never easy i wish i had the right words to say. Just think ur mom has met her grandchild ur angel so she isnt alone. Fixed ur spottin becomesa bfp.<3

Tash hi! Cellphones are annoying but i find it to be my only way to use b&b so im thankful we can use em to access site. Do u use mobile mode?? It helps a little. Fixed for ur scan great news. Ur lo should be growing away!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany hey! How are you? Have u gotten rid of ur infectiin? I really hope u did so u can focus on getting ready for thialand.<3


----------



## mommylov

Ilovehim, I am so so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this terrible time. :hugs:

Tash, bummer about the laptop :( hope time flies by and you can get to your 12 wk scan fast!

Jen glad you were able to get furniture for your daughter and awesome that you got a great deal!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

hey girls, hope everyone is well xx


jen that would be so cool if we lived closer and Lo's could play together :)
jen that sounds lovely for the bubs room :) :) i love a bargain :)
ive been looking on gumtree and stuff too and always on shops to spy out bargains :)
we have both got time on our hands, i think its a great way to spend it .
well done on keeping urself busy babe :) it is hard when ur in the house a lot, but the rest will fly ,we should be well over halfway now :) xxxx
jen i find the exact same , everyone wants me to come to them, no one comes to me :)
they r very happy to see me and invite me but no one calls here.
i think they figure we have time on our hands to get to them, where as they r working, i think they have a very different idea of what staying at home is :) 
i thought i would have more time on my hands before i did stay at home. 
i find myself with all sorts fo things to do around home and with lots of doc appointments too. i go to my regular doc once a week at least , the physio then about once a month, the liver doc as will and extra bub appointments as well. there always seems to be something to do :)
im thinking that for few weeks after bub is born, everyone can f -off while i readjust :) 
same as u , it makes me want to suit myself more cos i feel people dont mind about me as much as i thought they did :) a little anyway and not in a bad way. 
but im gonna wrap myself up in my little family and close family and friends who have been there for me., the ones on the edge can f off till im ready for um :)


jess its so hard to mind um asthey grow, well done on ur calm approach :) xxxx


ilovehim, so sorry hon, i was hoping it was a good reason rather than bad reason was why u were missing xxxxxx
so sorry for ur loss babe, hope ur holding up ok xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
if u need to chat or give out , we r here xxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash glad all is well with u xxxxxxxxxxxx we miss u xxxxxxxxxxx

amy hope bd is goin well. ur a day , nearly 2 into tww already :) xx

hope everyone is well, xxx

love and hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

thanks girls , I took a pregnancy test today how bad is that lol !!! I never saw the two lines when I found out because I used a digital n now the screen is blank and I just wante to see the lines :) i don't know if that's bordering on obsessive lol !!! I'm hoping the next four weeks go quick , I will be 12 weeks on Coles due date , which seems strange !! Hope ur all okay though I miss u all terribly !!! Just don't want u guys to think I've disappeared !!! Not managed to catch up yet but bring on more bfp s !!!!! Xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

So when it rains it pours :( my husband brake lines went when he was leaving his moms house. he was going down a hill someone was on the main road two cars went by actually and he couldnt stop at the stop sign he turned his wheel to the side of the road in hopes that the stop sign he was approaching would keep him from hitting the cars. well thank god he made the turn after the cars flew by him. go figure it was snowing thank god the cars where speeding. well over 1,000 to fix his truck just for the brake lines :( on the bright side he is okay and missed the stop sign cars and woods. god was definately with him. perhaps Liam was looking out for him also. it was very scary. idk where we will get the money for this but i has to be fixed as its our main vehicle.



top it all off his mom is complaining that her pellet stove is broken and she needs to pay to have it fixed. she is looking for a secret handout from travis and calling it "rent" for working from her house. UGH i hate this :(

I already paid for the dresser mirror nightstand set thank god because he asked me if i really needed it and i told him YES i want it and its CHEAP! ugh im not going to find a deal for $120 for all that for such nice stuff that wasnt really used (ppl are moving and had to sell it fast. It retails for over 1400 as a bedroom set so nightstand alone probably costs 150! 

I know we are really hurting but his family really gets to me. :( I cant help but be depressed over this


----------



## Storked

Horsey, crap :( but at least it is half good right?

Jen, when it rains it pours. So sorry babe.

Ilovehim, so sorry for your loss

Natasha, dang comp breaking :(

Jessica, sorry your daughter is giving you a rough time. Teens can be difficult to deal with and it is impossible to tell them anything.

Amy, hi!

Angel, hi!

Laura, hi!

Replying from phone real quick. At the Asian market. Just ate the nastiest pho either. Tripe and muscly joints. And way too citrusy and smoky.
My infection is clear and now I am taking diflucan an treating my asthma. Woohoo!


----------



## jen435

So glad ur infection is gone bethany!!! :) so sorry about the asthma thou. I hope its controlled<3


----------



## mommylov

Sorry Jen about the truck :(

Hi Bethany.... Oh no bad pho?? :( mmmmm now I want pho lol

Gnight ladies, just bd and ready for bed. Hoe yesterday and tonight and tomorrow's bd does it. It's really strange but the cheapy o test strips came up pos yes and even more so today. Don't you surge and then o? Especially given what what seen at my folli scan? I'm so confused :( Oh well, have a great night girls!


----------



## jen435

Amy fxd sounds so promising!! Swim little swimmers and fertilize that egg! :) :dust: im so excited for u that u can see ur progress i sure hope this does the trick. Tons of :dust: amy!


----------



## jen435

Oh and the start of ur surge is what counts ppls surge can last 12-48hrs i believe. Only trust ur true positive but ur bases are covered with bd woohoo!!!


----------



## mommylov

When I tested yesterday morning, I couldn't make out if it was pos or not but they say that fmu isn't the best for o tests. So I'm taking that when I went to the dr and she said that the follicle could've been in the process of releasing, she could've been right. Maybe that's why. I'm still detecting the surge? We are going to bd again tomorrow and then I start on crinone on Monday and just wait. Thanks Hun!

Thank god your hubby is ok, I really hope it all works out with the truck. And hopefully dh can tell his mom that he needs to get the truck fixed so she will knock if off about the "rent" that she wants to fix her stuff. Grrr wish she wouldn't be so petty. :(


----------



## ilovehim91810

Thank you all so much!! And that's right my mom now has one of her grandbabys you know that makes me feel a bit better about things because losing the baby was so hard and so was losing my mom but at least I know they both got each other god bless all of you wonderful ladies on here really you all are great!!!!!
Seem like everyone computers are breaking as mine did too good thing we have our smart phones


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ilovehim, I just read your message. I am so sorry for your loss. You have gone through a lot these last couple of months. :( . I know the pain of losing a parent and losing a child and I am so sorry that you have had to endure all of this. Please know that I am thinking about you and I hope things start looking up for you. Please come here whenever you need support or someone to talk to. We are all here for you! :hugs: Take care and God bless you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls. Angel fx for your appointment this week. Can't wait to here about how big the baby is getting. :hugs:

Amy good luck on the tww. I know time can't go by any faster but I hope that these 2 weeks go by swiftly for you. fx that you caught the eggy. :hugs:

Jen, have fun getting your babies room ready. The time is getting nearer and nearer. And as for your dh's mother. She has to realized that you and your husband's number 1 priority right now is your little girl. Babies cost a lot of money, she should know that. I hope your mil changes by the time you have your baby.

Bethany, thank God your infection is gone. Now time to clear up that asthma. My 7 year old also suffers from asthma. Its hard because she is also bipolar so when she has a meltdown and starts crying a lot, she starts wheezing and getting an asthma attack. We try to control her meltdowns the best we can because we know that they are not good for her health.

Laura, hope your lo is doing great and kicking away! And that your back issues are calming down. Pregnancy can be quite straining on the back. Take care hon. 

Tash, I hope lo is growing good, that your first prenatal appointment goes great and that the 12 week mark comes up quickly for you!!

Ilovehim, thinking about you hon. Hope you are feeling a little bit better. :)

Love you all!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Finally looks like the o test strips are negative now as of this afternoon. I don't know what's making me more nervous at the moment... Entering the tww or the Super Bowl (HUGE 49ers fan here). Hope both end on a happy note!

Love to you all! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Go niners!! (not actually a football fan but SF is my home town). You can imagine all of the hype here over the game!! Go Amy for tww!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

It's funny, I'm from SoCal so people ask why I'm not a chargers fan and I said I have been a niners fan my whole life and nothing will change that. I bet it's crazy I er there especially since we haven't been to the Super Bowl in 18 seasons. This is huge and I hope I witness win #6 for us! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> It's funny, I'm from SoCal so people ask why I'm not a chargers fan and I said I have been a niners fan my whole life and nothing will change that. I bet it's crazy I er there especially since we haven't been to the Super Bowl in 18 seasons. This is huge and I hope I witness win #6 for us! :)

Sorry about the game Amy. It was so stressful. So many crazy things happened. At one point towards the end, I thought the niners were really gonna win. I had a knot in the pit of my stomach with that game. Don't know if its the pregnancy hormones or just the stress. lol. Close game though! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

It's fitting that the niners loss... Mc and Super Bowl loss.... Yup sounds about right for Amy. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> It's fitting that the niners loss... Mc and Super Bowl loss.... Yup sounds about right for Amy. :(

No hon, please don't talk like that. Lets just focus on your tww and that you get that bfp as soon as possible! :hugs: Plus there were some weird things going on in that game. Lets look ahead to your bfp. Good things are coming for you hon. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

God Morning Ladies!

Licking my wounds after yesterday's game but much better today. How is everyone doing? I started on the progesterone today and have my bloodwork this friday to check my levels. Hopefully its where they want it to be this time and not "Borderline".

Daily love and dust to you girls!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ilovehim ~ My condolences to you and your family on the loss of your mother. 

Amy ~ I wonder if your Dr's office will look for Betas on 10dpo for you? 

Bethany ~ I bet it's a relief to have the superbug out if your system. Sorry about the other ailments! 

Horsey ~ :hugs: 

:hi: Jen, Jess, Laura and Tash! Hope you and the bambinos are well!

Afm ~ My ultrasound went well today. It never ceases to amaze me how much they change in 2 weeks! We opted to have the Maternit21 screening done (noninvasive blood test). We like to be prepared and while its still new, its said to be quite accurate! The results come in 8-10 days from now...more waiting! It never ends! 

I hope you're all off to a good week. 10 days until Valentine's Day! <3

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

She did mention anything about doing that so Im thinking she wont. Im sure she would if I asked her to but I dont know if its worth it seeing as how I tend to get + hpt the day af is due which is 14dpo. I know that blood will show it sooner so maybe Ill ask when it gets closer to it. The last time I had subtle hints that led to me think that MAYBE I could be pregnant but I dont want to ask for betas unless I get sore boobs or something that is screaming PREGNANCY. I dont know why but this month I just dont think its going to happen. I just have that feeling in my gutt for whatever reason so Im not too optomistic about this cycle. :(

How are you feeling? Has the MS let up a little? Sooo glad your scan went well!!! Yay!!!!!!! I dont know anything about that other test you were talking about.. what does that test for?


----------



## xoxo4angel

You've got to keep a PMA Amy! It's going to happen for you. I don't blame you if you want to wait out testing...come on sore ta-ta's! 

Maternit21 test for Trisomy 13, 18 and 21. My understanding is my blood and the blood of my LO are intertwined, so they are able to look at my blood and extract information that way...


----------



## mommylov

oh wow thats cool!


----------



## jen435

Angel i had that test done. Just so u know its said to be accurate but is known to come back with false positives so dont be alarmed if that happens. Usually for first baby not so much but pregnancys after its common. Happened to my sil and a few friends their children are great and healthy no issues at all. My sil almost aborted he second after that test instead she amnio done and it came back fine. She risked a possible mc but had peace of mind after. So take test with grain of salt unless its negative! anyways im soo soo happy all is well with ur scan!!! :) yay!! 8more weeks or less u can have gender scan if ud like!!! Im so so excited for u n dh!!!

Amy pma all the way and tons of :dust: ur way! I know ull have a bfp a healthy baby soon. Its going to happen. Fxd for this cycle. As for game it was a stressful one but at least it was close! Sorry 49ers lost. Had feeling ravens would win as ray is retiring.


----------



## mommylov

I wouldve been ok with the Falcons winning if it werent for Ray Lewis.. It kills me that a murderer (or someone that was involded with one) was rewarded with a Super Bowl win. I was watching some of his interviews and esp his interviews leadin gup the superbowl and he dodges the question as to whether or not he was involved. Even the annoucers were saying that they were sick of him and didnt believe. I love when good happens to good but am sickened when it happens to those that dont deserve it. :(

Ok, rant over lol. How are you doing hun? Did your husband get his truck working?


----------



## jen435

I agree with you 100%. he makes so much money and because of his "fame" he can get away easy. ugh. Its like Vick and the dog fighting. Crushed my heart. Okay he went to jail but came out is making a fortune and i feel like no lesson has been learned :(

My dh is okay. I think im starting to get a cold as my nose is runny and im exhausted but other then that im okay. Just bored. So glad its winter bc i couldnt handle bedrest in spring or summer. As for the truck no its not fixed :( I have a feeling its going to take a while before we can get it fixed. Midas doesnt seem in a rush to even want to do the job either because its such a big job. All well we also need to pay them some how to get the truck back. he just called for a credit card limit increase :/ so we can use that to pay. I havent asked if they gave it to us but im assuming they will because he has had the card for a while.


----------



## angelbaby2012

Hi I had found out I had a missed miscarriage on the 10th of Jan I went to hospital duetospotting and cramping so they sent me in for a emergency u/s scan and there was no heartbeatanditonly measured 9+1 weeks this was heartbreaking as we thought we was 12 weeks at the time andwe was due to have our first scan in a few days! I knew there was something wrong 2 days before I went into hospital as I had been complaining of not feeling pregnant for the past two weeks as I had no symptoms whatsoever but everytime I mentioned anything people would just say stop worrying and reading stuff everything is fine, but as I was the one carrying our little Angel I just new it was something more.. so anyway after we went into the room and she started, the scan screen came on and my heart sunk, I just new that second mybaby wasn't alive as it didn't look like a 12 week scan andwasnt big enough to be 12 weeks either.. but as she pushed it into my cervix more the bigger it got so I kinda started to think everything was okay! ..but as she put the heart monitor on to monitorthe baby's heartbeat it was just a static noise andno HB.. at that point I started silently cryingandlookedat the boyfriend n gave him the look, he has no idea wa was going on he didn't knowwetherthey were happy tears or sad tears.. then the woman said I'm so sorry its not good news, the baby'snot alive it stopped growing two weeks ago, Im sorry to tell u it had swelling behind its neck andwould neverhave made it past twelve weeks there is nothing you could have done to stop it. happening itwasnt anything you did that caused it.. it hadthat from the begining and it was the actualpregnancythat went wrong :\ at that point me andthe boyfriend burst into tears and she left us for 20 mins to have a cry together and then she tookus intothe next room to discuss wa was going to happennext and how I was going to miscarriage, naturally,orget pills to start it off or get a D&C procedu o I chose the d&c as it was the easiestandfastest way to get through it.. I didn't want to naturally miisscarry as I've heard its very painful andfeels much like labour and I don'twant togo through all of that pain unless am getting to hold my baby in my arms afterwards! so I hadthat procedure done on the 13th of Jan and all went well the doctors said, and I was home 3 in the afternoon!allwas well and I was fine just bleeding really heavyuntil a few days later when I ended up back in due to an infection and I got given antibioticsand strong painkillers and now its 3 weeks since myd&c and the bleeding stopped 5 days ago andme andmy partner have been trying since now I have cramps after sex and mild spotting andconstantlyfeeling bloated and missing meals past few days.. can anybody help with what this could be. could I be ovulating or could it be my period coming or could it be very early pregnancy signs? my usual period is normally end of the month And I was just wondering even if am not leeding and my period is usually takin place now couldI still be ovulating?

This question about "How to tell I am pre&#8230; " was originally asked on Yahoo! A


----------



## mommylov

Ya Vick was another one.. grr

Awww Im sorry to hear. You would think they would want to hurry and fix it so that they can get paid for it. Hopefully it all works out with them and the credit card. Did his mom atleast let up on the whole wanting "rent"?

I would feel the same way about being on bed rest during the spring/summer. Winter is the best time since it just makes you want to cuddle up in a blanket. You will be running around and wishing for days like this soon after DD is born so I say enjoy it while you can :)


----------



## mommylov

Angelbaby2012, first off very sorry for your loss. All the girls here along with me know your heartache all too well. I too went in for my 10 wk scan and the baby had no heartbeat and only measured 8wks and I opted for a D&C 2 days later. Time does heal a little but you never forget the angel you lost. After you have a D&C, your body takes a while to regulate. Everyone is different but for me, it took 6 weeks before I had my first cycle. My dr advised us to wait for 3 cycles and she kept doing bloodwork to check my HCG levels to make sure they were going down and went to 0 and also wanted to make sure there was no infection. When she checked me post D&C and after my 1st cycle she actually cleared us early so we didnt have to wait 3 cycles. I went on to conceive again right away and mc that baby but much earlier (about 5 wks) and this time it was natural. I dont know what the pains you might be having can be but given you had an infection from the D&C and were on antibotics, it might not be a bad idea to get checked by the dr. Hope you feel better!


----------



## jen435

Amy you are correct but it would be more enjoyable if i had vacation/sick days to use for pay. But I dont have any benefits at work. Cant wait to work again and to hold my little girl!

Angelbaby2012 I have so sorry for your loss and everything you've been through. :hugs: I am also sorry you had to experience an infection after the d&c. Im glad its cleared up and you can go back to tcc so soon. As for pregnancy right after a d&c without AF showing first I know there where a few that it happened to. It took me a while for my cycle to get back to normal and for me to ovulate i believe so im not sure what you are experiencing. If you are ttc its possible that you could fall pregnant. Some are more fertile after birth/mc/d&c others it takes time for cycle to get back to normal. I hope you fall pregnant with a healthy lo soon. I also hope you are doing okay emotionally. Again I am so sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy I feel like im at a football game talking to my husband. I am cheering on a bfp for you as im talking to him. He was like you and your online friends :) He said he is praying for you to fall pregnant again this cycle as well secertly and didnt tell me! I had no idea but i it makes me feel good to know he cares about the things i talk to him about that matter most to me! Had to share!


----------



## jen435

Laura, Tash, Bethany, Horsey, Jess Hi!! I hope your having a good day!


----------



## mommylov

Oh how sweet.. tell him thanks! :)

Yes... Jess, Tash, Laura, Angel, Bethany, Horsey.... and anyone else Ive missed.... :wave:


----------



## aaronswoman79

angelbaby2012 I am so sorry for your loss. We are all here for you with whatever questions you have. As for the question about ovulation and pregnancy. Did you take a pregnancy test before you started trying to get pregnant again, just to make sure your hcg levels were down. Some people still show positive on a pregnancy test a few weeks after a d&c. I would suggest going to the docs and taking routine blood tests to see where your levels are at. Signs that you are oving can be very similar to pregnancy signs so it could be either or. Anyways take care and so sorry for what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, great news about the baby!!And about that brand new blood test they gave you. I wish I would have known about it before I went through the Integrated serum test. My doctors didn't mention anything about this test to me. :( Maybe Kaiser isn't even offering the test yet, since it isn't yet fda approved and its not even mentioned on their prenatal screening info. FX for your test results. I am sure everything is fine!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. love you all!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess, how are you hun?


----------



## angelbaby2012

Hi I didn't think I needed too as I went for a follow up scan and everything was completely empty and clean and they said I could ttc whenever I felt comfortable after the bleeding stopped.. it was sooo. hard as it was the proper scan this time and all that was on the screen was an empty womb my baby should of been there on the screen riggling around, the worst part is I'm getting weekly emails telling me I should be 13...14...15 weeks pregnant and i can't stop it as I don't have a clue wat my login details are:(


----------



## mommylov

angelbaby2012 said:


> Hi I didn't think I needed too as I went for a follow up scan and everything was completely empty and clean and they said I could ttc whenever I felt comfortable after the bleeding stopped.. it was sooo. hard as it was the proper scan this time and all that was on the screen was an empty womb my baby should of been there on the screen riggling around, the worst part is I'm getting weekly emails telling me I should be 13...14...15 weeks pregnant and i can't stop it as I don't have a clue wat my login details are:(

Even though your scan went well, it wouldnt be a bad idea to get checked since you did have an infection before. A scan can easily miss a small bit of tissue and my dr explained that is the reason why they do the hcg blood tests. I dont know about the other girls but I didnt experience anything like that (Pain and cramping with bd and spotting) so if it were me then I would ask the dr. Up to you though ofcourse :)

EDIT: it also took me about 2-3 weeks after my D&C for my HCG levels to get to 0.


----------



## jen435

I still get them saying my son should be 5monthes old. I know for some emails i was able to stop them by hitting the unsubscribe link on the email. its usually hidden and small. I know how hard they are to see. :hugs: you can also email the admin to the website and they are very good at replying back and stopping the emails. I hope this helps. I believe the hcg level is not the same as being empty. I was in my second trimester when i had my d&c and i know it took me a few weeks for my levels to reach 9 in a blood test in hcg. As i thought I fell pregnant and went in for a blood test. My doctor gave us the go ahead prior to my levels reaching 0. Everyone is different and depends on how fast and how far along you where for it to drop. But like I said there have been ladies i spoke with the fell pregnant again right away so maybe youll be one of them. lots of :dust: for you.


----------



## jen435

Angelbaby2012 i agree with amy doesnt harm to call your ob. As I did not experience anything like that either. But like she said its completely up to you.


----------



## jen435

So my high risk doctor called to confirm my next appt and to see how i was doing. I have the echocardiogram doctor coming in from philly to his office and he wanted to confirm the date and time to make sure ill def be there. At the end of the call he said oh by the way congratulations on only having 101 days left. I know he has my due date as May 17 but my regular ob has it as june 1 which is what my ticker is going off of. What do you ladies think?? Who has the right date?


----------



## angelbaby2012

Do I have to go to my doctor or can I do a test and if so wich one? the doctors make u wait weeks for an appointment and I can't wait that long I just wanna be pregnant again asap :(


----------



## mommylov

Jen~ I know that in the begining they were going off of where the baby measured but since youve been doing good with best rest and all I think there is a great chance you will go closer to June 1st! :)


----------



## mommylov

Angelbaby2012~ The beta test is just bloodwork. If they do it the same way and my office does, you go to the lab and then call the drs office for the results.. no need to see the dr. Since you have been having cramping and bleeding and you said it was painful to have intercourse, you would need to go in to be seen so they can do a pelvic exam and/or an ultrasound to see whats going on. I would explain your situation to the dr's office when you call that you are concerned since you had an infection and a D&C a few weeks ago and chances are they are going to get you in relatively quick. If they cant get you in, they may advise you to go to urgent care which if they do then I would just to be safe. You dont want to risk getting another infection or make things worse in your uterus which can result in somthing more serious or infertility. You know your body better than anyone else and if you are really concerned about whats going on, I would get checked. Otherwise you can take a hpt and go from there.


----------



## angelbaby2012

Thanks.. it doesn't hurt whilst having intercourse its afterwards I get mild cramps and that's how I new I was pregnant. plus I was getting cramps around my period date and I never came on.. I'm supposed to be on my cycle right now but no period I'm usually towards the end and beginning of each might but I'm never really the same just always around that time ave been getting the same cramming bit no period so am just wondering if that is me still ovulating or isnt it possible without bleeding.. I will defiantly ring about the test and ill get a home test while am waiting x


----------



## angelbaby2012

That's how I new I was pregnant last time***


----------



## mommylov

Best of luck! :)


----------



## jen435

goodluck! I agree take an at home hpt and if it's negative you could very well be ovulating. but for the spotting that im not sure about as i didnt have that til AF started. Amy gave you great advice!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, as far as the dating goes, it doesn't really matter about the different measurements you have received. Doctors usually date the pregnancy from the day of your last menstrual period, that clears up any confusion. Even if your baby is measuring bigger that doesn't change the fact of what her actual age is. She is just growing bigger, maybe she will be a big baby. :). Even if your baby is measure 1 weeks bigger or a little more, you know when your last menstrual period was and when you oved exactly. I don't understand why the docs are creating confusions about it. Your due date is your due date, even if they want to induce you 2 weeks earlier, the due date should stay the same. At least this is what I have always been told.


----------



## Watkinla

Hi ladies!
New here and wondering how to determine ovulation after a d&c? Loss was my first baby and I am dying to be prego again! I was 7.5 weeks and the surgery was 3 weeks ago. As of 3 days ago my HPTs were negative. Been temping and taking OPKs since first negative HPT but no O yet. Today is cycle day 21 after d&c and my temps are low, back to normal pre O temp range, and very faint LH line on OPKs. Don't most people O 2-3 weeks post d&c? I have been having EWCM for a week now but unsure if my body is playing tricks on me! Before my cycles were bang on 28 days! Thanks for any input! Going crazy waiting for O!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys sorry havent been on in a few days, the internet we have was down in my area, was not a happy camper , paying for internet we didnt have for 2 days with no sign of it coming back :) but anywho its back :)
nothing new here really, bub was supoer quiet over weekedn to the point where i was a bit worried but he is moving away again now, i htink he just changed position and had a sleepy few days :) 

angel baby sorry for ur loss hon. agree with the girls. 
its hard to know for sure cos it can take a long time for hcg levels to come down regardless of being 'clear' . it took me 3.5 weeks to get -ve test and 5.5 weeks for af.
u may have only got spotting at time of af cos of d and c but it could also be cos u r preg. i hope so honey, xxxxxxxx sorry for ur loss and best of luck with ur results.
remember for 1 mc , u have no greater risk than anyone else of 2nd mc. 
i lost my first bub in same way as u more or less and im now over half way into my preg with my second bub. so just keep in mind no matter what the results now, ur time will come too soon sweetie, hugs xxxxxx hope ur holdin up ok as u can xxxxxxxxx

watkinla, hi hon, sorry for u loss. 
u wil see from what said above , that i got -ve test 3.5 weeks after d and c and got af at 5.5 weeks. 
i didnt try that month, i waited 3 months but only cos of liver issues, no other reason . 
i usually am really regular too, i alway wake up on day af is due with af :) but it took me a little bit to get back to totally regular again. my 2nd af was a few days late, 2 days i think. so thats just me, everyone differs . 
i think i Ov early after first af, i think i Ov on day 10. but im not sure about directly after d and c , cos i felt all out of sync. i think keep goin with opks and temps and u may get better picture, u could Ov anytime cos our bodies go a little haywire timewise after d and c. best of luck with ttc, i know my post isnt very helpfull , cos everyones body is different i can only tell u my story. fx for bfp soon for u xxxxx
i waited 3 months , but when i started tryin i got preg straight away so im a believer in those that say ur more fertile after a loss. best o luck xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany so glas ur infection is gone hon, hurray and no Iv , thank god :) xxxxxxxxx
hope they get ur asthma under control now for u too honey , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx

angel., also so glad for great scan :) yey :) angels lovely sticky bean :) xxxxxxxxx
i had seen people posting about that test but had no idea what it was, fx for god results honey xxxxx

amy hurry up tww and prayin for sticky bean for u xxxxxxx

jess hi hon, hope alls well with u and ur lovely family xxxxxxxxxx

horsey hope ur holding up ok sweeite and docs are helping u loads to get ur sticky bean xxxxxxxxxxxx

tash how u doin hon? xxxxxxxxx

jen. so sorry about ur hubbys car, thank god he wasnt hurt but bags about the money situation to fix it xxxx hugs xxxxxxxxx
ur so right to still ge td dresser , its a steal at that price xxxx

ilovehim, hope ur alright honey xxxxxxxxxx
i like the idea of ur mom looking after u bub too, i always think of lile with my already gne loved ones so none of them are lonely xxxxxxxxxx hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Watkinla~ sorry for your loss :(. Like lilesmom said, everyone is different. For me, it took me almost 4 weeks to get a - HCG and then af showed at 6 weeks post D&C. You could very well be ovulating but I personally wouldnt rely on opk's or anything like that for the first cycle only because your body is probably still trying to regulate. Many people try and get pregnant before the even have a cycle so you could very well try and get pregnant right away. Best of luck to you!

Hi Laura!!!! I was begning to wonder where you went! How are you and bub doing? How is the new tredmil?


----------



## mommylov

Jen, Angel, Horsey, Tash, Jess, Bethany... How are you girls doing??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just popping in for a quick :howdy: I'll be back soon to catch up!

(Quickly wanted to address MaterniT21 not being FDA approved...I wasn't made aware of this by the Genetic Counselor at the Perinatologist Office. I will be making a call and looking into googlescholar.com for details- Thanks Jess. It's a good thing its just lab work and not something I'd have to consume. Best part of this test is they say I'll know sex of baby by Valentine's Day! Still praying all is well!)


----------



## mommylov

how exciting Angel!!!!! :dance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Actually I am not sure it is its fda approved or not because I read it wasn't but then again that info could have been old, so it could be. I didn't read it was harmful or anything though, and I heard that it is extremely reliable! :flower:

Ok I just read that it is not fda approved, but it still is very accurate, so nothing to worry about. It is 98.6% accurate with a false positive rate of only .2%. And that's great that you are finding out the gender. If you're having a boy, that would make 2 boys and 2 girls for us!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

amy, we r good babe thanks. i just had a 3.5 hr nap :) 
i was feeling a bit dodge and Oh is ona late shift these weeks so i went back to bed for cuddles, feela lot better now so maybe i needed it ;) or i oculd be lazy ha ha.
im grand now babe, was on verge of oign to hosp over weekend due to lack of movement but he has started up kicking away again so false alarm, ye r prob better off i had no internet i would ahve wrecked ur head for the weekend :) xxxxxx
new treadmil is good, my sis is very happy with my old one, Oh fixed it for her, so everyone is happy :)
how u doin hon? hows Dh? xxxxxxxxxx
sorry about ur game, i have no clue about it but i know from one o my bros how dissappointing it can be when ur team doesnt do so well xx

angel that is so cool :) i never knew u could get sex from our blood, wow :)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh how scary Laura!!!! So glad that he started kicking away again! When is your next scan? At some point are you suppose to count a certain amount of kicks or something? I hope I get to that point one day. Im sure Ill be asking more about this stage and you guys will be holiding your littles ones <3


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, xxxx u so will be with us soon sweetie xxxxxxxx
u may even get twins to make up for ur having to wait xxxxxxx
my next appointment is on mon 18th so less than 2 weeks :) 
im thinkin cos thats the high risk clinic , i should get a scan everytime i go :) 
heres hoping anyway :) 
im glad he is moving away again now :)
u cant do the counting kicks thing til 28 weeks, they say it wont be regular before that . but i have had lots of movement everyday bar the weekend, he still moved but not as mcuh as normal :) think he was just sleepy.


----------



## mommylov

You mustve ate really good and put him into a food coma or something heheh. Ihope ai join you girls soon too. It would be a great Valentine's day gift :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> thanks amy, xxxx u so will be with us soon sweetie xxxxxxxx
> u may even get twins to make up for ur having to wait xxxxxxx
> my next appointment is on mon 18th so less than 2 weeks :)
> im thinkin cos thats the high risk clinic , i should get a scan everytime i go :)
> heres hoping anyway :)
> im glad he is moving away again now :)
> u cant do the counting kicks thing til 28 weeks, they say it wont be regular before that . but i have had lots of movement everyday bar the weekend, he still moved but not as mcuh as normal :) think he was just sleepy.

Laura, glad the baby is kicking away. I struggled some days because I barely feel anything and then all of the sudden the baby starts moving away. It causes me great stress and anxiety because of what happened to me at this exact point in my last pregnancy. When I was pregnancy with my 7 year old Natalie, she did not move a lot. In fact even towards the end there were some days that she would barely move. Even when they had me do these non stress tests where they strap your belly up to a monitor to count the babies kicks and they even gave me slight electric shocks to my stomach (not harmful to baby) to see if she would react. Guess what? She barely reacted to these tests. The doc came and told me I might have a developmentally delayed child. But the doc was wrong, my daughter actually ended up the opposite, hyperactive!! lol. And she is incredibly bright. She just didn't move much in my womb.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> You mustve ate really good and put him into a food coma or something heheh. Ihope ai join you girls soon too. It would be a great Valentine's day gift :)

What dpo are you on Amy? When are you gonna start testing?
A Valentines bfp would be amazing!!


----------



## lilesMom

amy that would be amazing :) fx for u xxxxxxxx

jess thanks hon, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> You mustve ate really good and put him into a food coma or something heheh. Ihope ai join you girls soon too. It would be a great Valentine's day gift :)
> 
> What dpo are you on Amy? When are you gonna start testing?
> A Valentines bfp would be amazing!!Click to expand...

Im about 3-4 dpo today. My next test is for my progesterone which I am havign done this fri (cd21)


----------



## jen435

So anxious for u amy!! :dust: praying for the best vday gift ever!!<3

Jess glad ur doing okay. What a scary test they did. So glad she is opposite!

Laura guess both our bubs are taking it easy. I hear they sleep 12-14hrs a day now and get into having sleeping patterns. I notice if i have no movement for long time ill eat something sugary within 30mins ill have some movement again. Guess its exhausting to grow! So glad u have ur threadmill again :)

Angel how exciting for gender also. They said we would have to pay out of pocket for that part so we didnt do that part of test. Cant wait for ur results im sure ur baby is doing just fine!<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Angelbaby and Watkin sorry for your losses. :dust: 

Laura ~ Yikes! Can't believe your little fella gave you such a scare. :hugs: Fx the High Risk Clinic gives you scans often and eases all your worries!

Amy ~ A Valentine's BFP will be dreamy :cloud9: Fx'd!! In the meantime here's to a good progesterone level on Friday! 

Jess ~ Thank you for looking up the info on the blood screening. I left a message with the Dr too...is there a false negative? Like, they say all is well, then further down the line they find a chromosomal abnormality? I'm curious now! Medicine seems to be ever changing!

:hi: Jen, Tash, Bethany, Horsey and Ilove! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hi sorry was walking :) 
thanks jen and angel, hope alls well xxxxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls !!! My phones let me on again ! So just popping on to say hey ! Not been on for a few days was my birthday yesterday so we been out having meals etc :) I see we have new ladies here I don't dare catch up in case my phone decides to keep cutting me off the pages lol !! Welcome ladies. !!! 

How are u all ?? Ames hurray for tww !!! I'm okay , no morning sickness yet hit horrendously sore boobs and tired .. An the mood swings are terrible , positive it's a girl , no idea why ... I want an early scan but doctors disagree and I can't afford a private one ! How are u all love u ladies xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi tash!!! Glad the pregnancy symptoms are kicking in for ya! Are you going to opt for a private scan? How long are the drs wanting to you wait for until they will scan you?

Im doing well... have been having some uterine cramping last night and today but Im not thinking its pregnancy symptoms. I have read that clomid can mimic pregnancy symptoms (How evil!). Still just taking it one day at a time. :)

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

My uterine lining was at 12 on cd 14 (Last fri's scan). If the cramping is my uterus continuing to thicken, can it get too thick? I hope its just the right size :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: I love that!

How are you feeling? How is dh's eye?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

haahhah prime location :rofl:

Oh no! I know we have said it before... love we are sick since it makes us feel better about the pregnancy but Im sorry its leaving you feeling yucky :( What a doll your hubby is! He sounds like a keeper :) Glad he is better now too! Get some rest and hopefully Mr Sandman pays you a visit here soon! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , im just here to catch up and say hey, my eyelids are closing on me ;) 
hope alls well with ye all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

tash and angel sorry preg symptoms are hittin ye hard xxxxxxx hugs 
hope ye feel better soon xxxx

amy im lking angels idea, :) i can just see tiny ovum thinkin um is htis a good spot or this one ;) hee hee xxxxxxxxx

chat soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Love love love angels thinking :) come on sticky bean!!! :dust: fridays almost here.

Angel sorry about ms but so glad lil ones growing strong means a healthy lo!! :) amazing dh u have!! So glad hes better and takin care of u!

Tash sorry about ms but its all worth it :)

Laura hope u get lots of shut eye :) is lo kicking lots again?

Jess hi! How are u and ur lil girl??

Bethany & horsey hi! miss u both!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen! How are you doing?


----------



## aaronswoman79

HI ladies, How are you all doing? I had my prenatal appointment with the high risk doc today, and she wanted to talk about my miscarriage and she was even going over the autopsy with me :growlmad: . It didn't make me feel very good, especially because I was waiting to do the ultrasound to see if the baby is doing good. I don't get it because she already has the info on the computer so why ask every detail about my miscarriage. I felt like she was rubbing the wounds. Anyways, the baby is doing good. She is measuring at just about 19 weeks. So I guess its good that she is measuring bigger (her head looks huge lol,). There was so much anxiety leading up to this appointment and on top of it we couldn't take a look at the baby until after the long conversation about my miscarriage and babies autopsy. But thank God my little girl is growing. 

Amy, I am counting the days with you. Can't wait until you test! And its almost Valentines Day! 

Angel, I hope your husband is feeling better. Poor guy, he has gone through a lot lately. Hope his eye is doing better. And as for ms, all I can say is it will get better. Thank God your lo is doing good. 

Jen, are you still on bedrest. How is that going? Hope you and baby are doing good. Still getting her room ready?

Laura, how is your back doing? Does using the treadmill help at all?

Tash, hope you and your lo are doing great. 

Bethany, love you and miss you. Hope to hear from you soon. I am sure you are busy getting ready for the trip. 

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so happy to gear that your appt went well and your baby girl is doing great! Grrr for the dr making you revisit the mc. Maybe she was just making sure she had all the info she needed and that everything was accurate?


----------



## jen435

I second amy jess how horrible but i was wondering same since they questioned me also my first visit. So glad ur lil girl is growing<3 how sweet!!! Yay 19wks :)

Amy only a few more days :dust:

As for me nothing new nothing exciting. Yes im on bedrest but kinda broke it bc nothing is getting done. I asked my boss for my one day a week back like half day he is thinkin about it. Im cookin n doin my laundry again to bc i had no clothes n got tired of eatting unhealthy crap. It got topoint ihad to go grocery shopping when he left for work bc i was so hungry other then that im fine. I hope she stays safe and protected but i cant live the way i am two monthes on bedrest n ppl are talkin shit. Im so angry and no one gets it. Its why i havent said much i broke doctors orders and i can try to fake happiness but really im angry n annoyed. He got his truck back his mom got $ from him for her pellet stove and im just fed up i can starve sohis mom has our $$. Ugh im just annoyed. Baby is ok i missed my appt bc we didnt have car. He wont drive me next week bchis mom needs help that day so i cancelled it. Did reschedule yet feb 22 and office is not thrilled


----------



## jen435

Sorry i just let that all out


----------



## mommylov

Jen, wow! I was starting to think things were turing around for you with regards to your husband but Im so sad to hear that he went right back to his old ways. I dont understand why him and his family are giving you such a hard time esp while you are pregnant. How can they say that you dont need the money more for food and heat and what not. I cant imagine what you are going through but Im glad you are able to get your frustrations out here. I know that you have talked to him before and things just dont seem to change. Im really sorry hun and wish that this journey would be a smoother one for you. :(


----------



## jen435

Thanks its okay amy its more his fam. His bro is giving him silent treatment and his mom makes him feel guilty. My mom even started with me. They offered a baby shower and now are complaining about the $ to rent out the building ugh i had no idea they where even doing that so my mom is askin trav for $ too and my husband said as soon as he finds the $ he is gonna pay her back. My momwas down right nastytome on the phone callin me lazy and babying myself. Letting myself go telling me to get with the times pregnant ppl work. Im sorry it is what it is this i know but it still is frustrating. I just want my princess here so i can be exhausted and enjoy somethingin life and get back to a job.

Top it off my boss just called asking for my radiology certificate and 4 ce credits. I dont have them as i didnt know i needed em. I have til march 31 to get them now and i have no idea where to find classes. So new thing to take care of ugh. I was excempt from these ce this year but i guess i wasnt from radiology and no one toldme.


----------



## mommylov

awww man! :( :hugs: I would just say heck with a babyshower if its going to cause this much drama. I dont think I will be having one. I moved out of state and all of my family and friends live in Cali so I would have to fly out there for one and Im terrified of flying while pregnant. I know you can fly in your second tri but I dont even want to chance it. I hope it gets better for you hun.. I really do.


----------



## aaronswoman79

My goodness, Jen. I am so sorry for all the problems you are going through. But most of them are so preventable, except for the money and job issues. But I am talking about the issues with your dh and family. I have been through this hon, with my dh and family and there is only one thing that has taken all of the problems away, my husband ended up being disowned because he finally told them, "Jessica is my wife, and if I am not going to allow any of you to put her down and disrespect her." Their response was "Your wife is mentally ******** and stupid." and "Never call here again." And to top it off his sister sent a nasty disownment (not even sure if that's a word and if it is, I spelled it wrong.lol) letter to him. Telling him that his mother should have came first (yeah I know, crazy) and that my husband no longer exists for any of the family, and they no longer care if he's dead of alive. It was very sad that things had to happen the way it did. But do you know how many problems we don't have now because we are away from his crazy family? His mother is a master manipulator. And it took a long time for my husband to break free from her manipulation. I mean, imagine being taught your whole life that you owe your mother your life and that you should give up your life (willingly) for her at the drop of a hat. That is only a little of the crap she put in their heads. So now its been exactly 5 years. My daughters will never know these people ( they never cared to even know my daughters anyway), but this was the best thing for us. The problems were never going end. Sorry for the long rant, I just really relate to what you are going through, and I hope one day he stops them in their tracks and doesn't allow any of them to manipulate him anymore.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Maybe you should say the hell with all the crap people are saying about you ( I know easier said than done). But the things they are saying are not helping you or your pregnancy. I didn't have a baby shower my last pregnancy, a lot of it because family issues. I just didn't want the stress.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy! Valentines Day is in a week!! That would be so awesome if you tested on Valentines Day. Do you think you could wait 'till then?


----------



## mommylov

Hiya Jess! Its crazy that you went through the same thing Jen is going through. Its such a tough situation and I cant even imagine going through something like that :( :hugs:

I dont know if this is my month.. feeling kind of out given everything that has happened this cycle with all the "unknowns". DH is still hanging on thinking that we are still very much in this cycle so we'll see. Im about 5-6 dpo today and af is due the day after Valentine's Day. My first pregnancy I didnt get my bfp until the day af was due but now being on clomid I dont know whats going to happen. I have read that it can lengthen the LP. I did have some mild cramping here and there yesterday and this morining but it has stopped now. Im hoping that its implantation. Other than that.. no other symptoms really. I am taking my temp in the mornings but not really charting anything and I noticed a rise yesterday and this morning it was still the same. Dont know what that means but I read that if I get a rise and it stays high then thats good lol. Still dont really know how that all works and I have been to lazy to start a FF account.

How are you feeling? Cant believe you are 19 weeks already! Time sure is flying by for you guys (Atleast it is for me lol). You, Jen, and Laura are already in your 2nd tri, Angel is already 12wks, Tash right behind you guys.... it just seems like yesterday you girls were still ttc and testing!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hiya Jess! Its crazy that you went through the same thing Jen is going through. Its such a tough situation and I cant even imagine going through something like that :( :hugs:
> 
> I dont know if this is my month.. feeling kind of out given everything that has happened this cycle with all the "unknowns". DH is still hanging on thinking that we are still very much in this cycle so we'll see. Im about 5-6 dpo today and af is due the day after Valentine's Day. My first pregnancy I didnt get my bfp until the day af was due but now being on clomid I dont know whats going to happen. I have read that it can lengthen the LP. I did have some mild cramping here and there yesterday and this morining but it has stopped now. Im hoping that its implantation. Other than that.. no other symptoms really. I am taking my temp in the mornings but not really charting anything and I noticed a rise yesterday and this morning it was still the same. Dont know what that means but I read that if I get a rise and it stays high then thats good lol. Still dont really know how that all works and I have been to lazy to start a FF account.
> 
> How are you feeling? Cant believe you are 19 weeks already! Time sure is flying by for you guys (Atleast it is for me lol). You, Jen, and Laura are already in your 2nd tri, Angel is already 12wks, Tash right behind you guys.... it just seems like yesterday you girls were still ttc and testing!

I didn't realize af was due until the day after Valentine's Day. This is a tough one, because like you say you usually get your bfp the day af is due. I wouldn't want you to test the day before and get disappointed, especially on Valentine's Day. I guess whatever you feel in your heart, you should do.:flower: Just remember, I thought I was out before I got my bfp. Right around the time I was oving I got that horrible tooth infection, not sure if you remember. But my whole jaw was swollen, and I literally forced myself to bd with dh right after the tooth was extracted and I was in horrible pain and on a bunch of pain killers. By some miracle I got pregnancy. So, you really never know!


----------



## mommylov

I do remember... Ya I dont know what this cycle is going to bring. My dr is pretty determined to get my pregnant though. She said that if the 50mg of Clomid doesnt do it this cycle that she will up me to 100mg next month. Im kind of scared of her uping the dosage but she said that from the looks of how I reacted to it this month that going up in dose will be fine for me. I didnt know how to take that (Does that mean that the clomid didnt really work this cycle?) but Im trying to just go with it. The clomid can only do so much.. just give you nice follicles and release eggs but its really up to the swimmers AND egg to meet. We didnt use preseed this time as dh wanted to try without it. I told him that Clomid tends to make you have less fertile cm but I said we will try this cycle without it and see what happens. I said IF it doesnt work, then I want to use it next cycle and he said ok.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys jen hugs honey, xxxxx
so aorry ur still gettin hassle , xxxxxxxxxxx
hope it sorts out soon, xxxxxxxxx we dont do baby showers at all in ireland really hon, 
its coming in a little now but vast majority of people here dont do um, i wont be anyway :) leave um feck off if its too much hassle and stick their shower, id love to sort um out for u hon. how insensitive and weird to say u should be working against docs orders!!!!! im mad on ur behalf xxxxx
try and ignore um and focus on u and bub xxxxxxxxxxxxx
bub is kcking away again thanks jen, just was growing and sleepy id say :) xxxxx

amy fx for u sweetie, hope that was implanty crampyness xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxjess, yeah my back is mcuh better thanks hon, it just needed to settle back down after my physio and the treadmil def helps a lot :) 
how u doin honey? sorry about ur visit to docs, i knowthey r only doin their job but they really could take a course in tact and sensitivity as well when medical training xxxxx

angel hope u and dh r well honey xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx

my doc rang me this eve, my thyroid is back in good range, my liver is slightly better again :), still high but getin better by a bit all the time :) but my iron is still down a bit, out of all 3, its the one id prefer to be down a bit :) means staying with yucky sick making iron supplement but much better than liver being more funky :)


----------



## mommylov

Glad things are getting better Laura! Wish liver would cooperate but hope in time that too is better! Is bub moving more? Get some rest!


----------



## lilesMom

amy how did test go, u have it yet, its prob stil too early for resuts for u yet xxxxxx
my liver wont fix itself fast but least it is fixing itself, for it to do while it is under strain of being pregnant too is great so im sure it wil be flying soon :) thanks xxxxx
bub is moving away again thank god , just had a sleepy 2 days at weekend me thinks :)
i had really good rest last nt, slept really well :) xxx
how u doin? xxxx stil keeping fx and toes crossed :) xxxxxxxx
did i tell ye i booked nt away for vals nt? we will be together 11 yrs that day too ;)
we arent goin far cos Oh has to work till 5 but i dont care , its better that its close, less driving for us :) its a package deal that a supermarket runs here, 
u get 100e spa voucher, dinner for 2, hotel for 2 and brekkie for 2 for 200e :) plus u need supermarket tokens but i have loads, its great :) 
im goin to spa while Oh in work and geettin hour and a half preg massage and facial :) , then im gonna check into hotel and snooze and get ready for din dins :) then when Oh is finished work we go for dinner and stay there for d nt, im all excited :) heee hee 
i shouldnt really spend the money on it but for once i dont care :) we deserve it ;)


----------



## mommylov

Awwww 11 years! Thats wonderful!!!!!! You guys are going to have a great time! I took my test this morning but called and the nurse told me that it takes 24 hours for the progesterone to come back and since its friday I wont get the results until monday (They are closed over the weekend). So more waiting for me :(

Any plans for this weekend? We are expected to get a little snow. Its been rather warm for the past few weeks (40-50's) so Im excited about getting some more snow! Going to just stay in and do some laundry and maybe make it a movie/fireplace/blanket weekend!

How is everyone doing? Horsey, Angel, Bethany, Tash, Jess, Jen, and anyone else Ive missed??? :dust:

On and on a happier note, I ordered a basal thermometer and got it in the mail last night. Took my temp this morning at it was at 98.2. It usually is at 96.somthing before O and I saw it rise with my other thermometer to about 97.8 the past couple of days so it went up a little more this morning with it being 98.2. I dont know if Clomid affects your temp but I was excited about that!


----------



## lilesMom

stupid waiting but hurray for making urself relaxed and cosy while doin so . :)
naw no plans really for the weekend, but ive been out and about every day this week and will be next week too so im fine with that :) il have Oh as well cos he will be off so happy out ;) 
hurray for temp rise, fx for u hon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

A weekend in is sometimes the best :)


----------



## mommylov

SO anyone got new bump pics? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Angel!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww, a beautiful HEALTHY baby boy Angel!! Congrats!! Have a great weekend!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you have a nice weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy so excited for ur results! Fxd this is it! All is looking good so far :dust: stick bean stick

angel congratulations!!! Im so happy for u and dh!!! A beautiful baby boy on the way!!! How exciting!!

Laura that get away sounds amazing! U deserve it! Enjoy it! Your going to have ur hands full with ur lil one and truely deserve so alone time away:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel thats fab news hon :) hurray, team blue, ha ha :) il get to double check mon week, i hope, to see if we r both having boys :) its in my head now as boy :) xxxxxxxx
hurray for ye :) 

amy temp sounds good, fx for u babe xxxxx

jen thanks hon, im realy looking forward to it :) how u keeping? xxxx

jess how r u and ur family hon? xxxx

tash long time no see, come back :)
u too bethany , horsey, ilovehim xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Hi girls. Love to you all! :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls !!!! How are u all ???? I've read and caught up but it's hard to reply to each one as I am on my phone still , Amy so glad for being in tww !! Let's hope you get a bfp this month , I have to agree with angel on testing , I am no longer a fan of early testing, it put me through the wars , I was testing from 9dpo and didn't get positive until 17 dpo , it was horrible cos I knew I was pregnant but just didn't get a positive til late :( I truly hope it's your time ... Big cuddles

Jen so sorry about husband situation , don't know how to help but sending big cuddles !!! 

Hope you are al doing well I miss you all !! 

I've not had any morning sickness at all , I've felt nauseous a few times , but no sickness at all , just feel constantly poorly and tired out , I've decided not to go for a private scan , I will be having 12 week scan between 4-8 march , which is only a few weeks away , I'm 9w2d now an time seems to be going a bit faster ... 

Having a lot of problems at work ... I've told them I'm expecting and I am taking a lot of breaks to go to the toilet and they keep saying I'm taking the piss and need to stop it , and I keep saying I can't because I need a wee every hour sometimes twice an hour , on a 10 hour shift I get three breaks and they gave said I need to just go in my normal breaks , im sorry but trying telling any pregnant woman they can only go to the toilet three times in ten hours and it's just not possible ... So I've decided .. And yes it sounds drastic , but , from Thursday last week , I've made myself poorly by only going to the toilet on my three breaks , and I'm going to do it all this week , then next week I'm going to go to the doctors and tell them the situation , and then get them to sign me off ill , then, be ause I can prove it was negligence from work that I became poorly and got signed off , I'm going to take them to an employment tribunal :) that will show them .., I've been keeping a diary of everything that is said to me and I'm literally going to throw the book at them , in my book it is discrimination , I'm doing te same amount of calls as everyone else even with all my breaks ... So what the hell is their problem ?? 

Sorry girls needed to rant lol love u all lots xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys :) hope everyone is well :) xxxxxxxxxx

happy V day to jens bub and my bub. :) yey 

tash sorry ur work is being awkward honey 

bethany welcome back. xxxx

hi and hugs to all


----------



## jen435

Tash i have no breaks at work to even use the bathroom.i work 9-10hr shift also with a lunch break . Its only time i can go to toilet. So i hold it even at 24wks. Just got permission to work from boss but not doc. Lied to my boss as i need to work that one day.goodluck!! Im surprised ur going so much so early! It happened to me around 16weeks going more. I dont even have time for a sip of water at work so that kinda helps but when i leave i drink like crazy and im starved! 

Laura yay for spa soon!! Hoping its so romantic!!

Amy so anxious for fri so we can maybe know!! :dust:

Bethany hi!!! I love that kitty of urs and u!!! <3 how are u?

Angel hows ur lil boy doing? How are u?

Jess how are you?

Hope everyones doing well n havin good weekend!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen how u doin hon? :)


----------



## mommylov

Progesterone came back at 12.45... Much better than my 10.something last cycle :)


----------



## lilesMom

hurray :) amy :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Great news amy!" so excited for u!!! :) :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Temp went from 98.2 to 97.8 so I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle. Aside from weird cramps I have had no symptons so just waiting for af at this point. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I did (2 hours earlier this morning)... I guess because I didnt get up as early over the weekend and this morning I was up SUPER early before I went to work. I was sneezing and congested SAT (DH thinks its because he was messing with the wires behind the tv and there was dust). Well I felt crappy all day sat and sunday morning and then had a huge headache last night. I dont know if that has something to do with my temps fluctuating. Isnt 10dpo on the later side for it to be an ID? Im just trying not to get my hopes up. I really dont have anything telling me that this is my month (Symptoms-wise). :(


----------



## mommylov

I added some more info that hopefully helps. I know that it wont show much since I just started but hopefully it will soon. I dont know if this is something that is going to add to the stress or help me lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I dont think I have ever had IB though but I dont remember. Ill try and stick to temping at the same time everymorning!

If you have IB at 10dpo does that mean implantation happened a day o r2 beofre that? That means that I am late. :(


----------



## lilesMom

ive never had Ib amy but it can happen at different times for different people, keeping fx for u sweetie, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxx

i have zero news, really tired again these days so not up to much :) im lucky i can rest though. the iron is making me sicky, hope no one of ye ever have to take it and that i never have to take it again :) its messing up my nts sleep with heartburn and nausea so im wrecked by day. but least i dont have to work anyway and bub is growing away i hope and gettin what he needs so thats most important :) 

:dust: to all my lovely ladies xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hope you feel better soon with the iron Laura.. thats a bummer that its messing with your sleep but glas to hear that your lo is growing away :)

As for IB/ID, I just want to know whats going on with my body. I really wish you could just test yourself at home sometimes. If Im pregnant, great I will continue to do what I can to sustain this pregnancy. If Im not, great Ill go through another month of testing and meds and probing. I just want to know, thats all. Im at the point to where I feel like I should come to terms with the fact that I may never have kids. The first 2 times I got pregnant quickly, I was lucky. I just dont see it in the cards for me anymore.. I really dont. I dont mean to be a downer but it seems like everyone around me is pregnant. Everytime I log on to FB, someone annouces they are pregnant. Everytime I DH gets me out of the house, we see pregnant people. I just want to go home, pull the covers over my head and stay there. :(


----------



## lilesMom

aw babe, i wish i could give u a great big hug xxxxxxxxx
u wil get there hon, the fact that u got preg fast twice is sooo good , it means u r fertile, ur problem was progesterone or folic acid or combo of both and now they have that kicked for u. this time will go much much better for u i hope chick xxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I can see you a few years down the line full of happiness with your husband and children, looking back at this thread and realizing all that you went through and how all of it was so worth it. There is a light at the end of the tunnel. I know things are so hard for you at times. But you have many important things on your side: time (you are still very young, many women are starting their families in their early 30s) your health, your fertility (very important, remember this is only your 2nd cycle ttc, and it will have for you!!). You have discovered what issues you do have and they have treatment for it, like taking the high dosage of folic acid and to top it off, you have an incredible team of doctors that want you to fall pregnant and are helping you!! This is all positive, Amy. Now all we need is for you to get that bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Girls :hugs: I just cant help but think maybe there is more thats going on that I dont know about. I sent my dr a text this morning asking her if there is more testing that needs to be done either for me and/or for dh. Just waiting to hear back from her. I did ask her about test the FSH/LH levels if she hasnt already so we'll see. My hubby is just so sure that it will happen for us. He has the best PMA right now but I think he puts on a front just to keep me going... bless him <3. I started a journal here which added to my signature and it was great to be able to get everything out. I hope youre right Jess in that Ill be able to look back at all of this and know it was worth it because I will have my healthy happy babies with me.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Are bodies are pretty incredible. Just to think about the miracle of conception and what are bodies do to make a baby. Just look at me, I have only 1 ovary and 1 tube, and if I can do it with 1 ovary, you have 2 hon! As you can see, we have all had some type of obstacles on here. We are all in this together.


----------



## mommylov

Im still unsure about my right tube given what my dr said about the HSG. The FS had a different opinion so I dont know what to believe. Thank you for your support though... :hugs:

EDIT~ My links below werent working but I think I fixed them so then should be working now... atleast I was able to fix SOMETHING! :dohh:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just read your first journal entry. I really hope that this is the month for you. It would be wonderful news to get your bfp, especially at this time. FX for you Amy. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

;)


----------



## mommylov

:wave: and :hugs: and :dust: to you all!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy!! How are you hon? How are you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I'm alright, edd is tomorrow and I'm just wishing for this week to be over. I think I'm coming down with something. My throat feels funny. Don't think I'm pregnant :(

How are you? How are things with your girls?


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I'm alright, edd is tomorrow and I'm just wishing for this week to be over. I think I'm coming down with something. My throat feels funny. Don't think I'm pregnant :(
> 
> How are you? How are things with your girls?

With my last pregnancy, one of the first signs I was pregnant was a sore throat, because the body is working harder and immunity goes down. Sorry about edd coming up tomorrow. :( . I hope you get good news this week. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hugs for today amy xxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy, just wanted you to know I am thinking about you today. And sending you losts of :hugs: and :flower: . Take care hon. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies, doing ok so far :hugs:

Hope you girls are doing well and having a good day/night :)


----------



## horseypants

I'm pregnant until proven otherwise!


----------



## mommylov

Congrats horsey! :)


----------



## lilesMom

did u get bfp horsey ?? hurray xxxxxxxx congrats


----------



## mommylov

Had light pink spotting just now, af is on her way :(


----------



## jen435

Oh no amy :( i really hope its not the case. I had pink spotting before bfp. Im still going to have faith. Hugs im so sorry about edd also. Sending u comfort hugs and praying u find peace within u.<3


----------



## jen435

Horsey congratulations!! Praying for ur sticky bean to grow grow grow!!<3

Laura hope u enjoy ur valentines day get away!

Angel jess natasha how are u and los?

Bethany hi! How are u?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Just dropping by to wish everyone a Happy Valentine's tomorrow!

OMG Horsey I see congrats- are you pregnant? :happydance:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/62CD4D70-2D57-4E1D-A596-FA96E0690185-17510-000014ABDBCD036B_zps5168126b.jpg


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/AC0F703C-C45F-4798-8A61-E7628EB1739A-17510-000014BA8880E21D_zps59f9cb42.jpg

Oh and how cool is this?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

No spotting this morning but the same thing happened to me last month :shrug:. I had spotting then it went away I think and then AF showed :growlmad:. I wasnt temping at that time so I cant compare that but had some really bad AF like cramping this morning. Chalking it up to something I ate last night :dohh:. Tested this morning just for the heck of it and :bfn:. I dont feel pregnant and really have no reason to believe I am. I even stopped the progesterone yesterday so just waiting for af at this point. My dr text me and told me not to consider it CD1 until I have a flow so just want it to come on already so that I can start round 2 of Clomid. :(

Hope you all have a wonderful Valentine's Day :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Valentines Day everybody. I hope all of you have a lovely day with your hunnies!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so sorry about bfn today. But you aren't totally out yet right? What dpo are you? I still have faith that you could get a surprise. :hugs: . Remember many of us spotted right before or around bfps!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess, I am jus tnot feeling it this cycle. Im 13dpo and saw a pick spot yesterday. Havent spotted since but I believe the same thing happened last month so Im not betting on it. I expecting my temp to drop here any day now and AF to come.


----------



## horseypants

:) im afriad some of you misunderstood. i am just having a pma, not actually prego yet. :p but i am letting myself think i am until proven wrong.

STORKED!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Amy i too had pink spotting around day 13-15 before BFP but didint test BFP until 15 

but this is all bloody hard isnt it lol........


----------



## jen435

Agree! I too had the brightest pink spot 3 days before bfp. Followed by dark red spotting a few days after. I still. Have pma for u. I have so much I wanna type but thid swype keuboard is terrible. Thinkin of u all and hoping to hdar good news ftom amy and horsey!

:dust:


----------



## Storked

Amy big hugs

Horsey, I AM STILL EXCITED FOR YOU! :D I too will think you are until proven wrong <3


----------



## Storked

Hello to all the other ladies :kiss:
I am on my phone but sending much love!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls , again I'm so sorry I've been absent lately I haven't abandoned you all !!! 
Amy I truly hope you get a bfp , I had that spotting , just remember I didn't get bfp until 17dpo :) I am truly keeping my fingers crossed , where's your chart are u still temping ??

Bethany yay for pma !! You've got the W shape in your chart which is notorious for bfp cycles !! Fingers crossed for u girls !!

How are u all ?? I'm 10w today , 2-3 weeks until my first scan , time is dragging but I'm trying to enjoy it a bit more but I'm still finding it difficult all I do is feel angry lol sounds weed I know but I feel agitated all the time :/ 

Hope you're all okay I'm still on my phone cos my laptop has not been revived ... I miss it actually lol !!! Love u all cxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , hope ye r all well xxxxx

horsey i wasnt sure if it was good pma or confirmed but defo good to have PMA, fx for u to get bfp really soon xxxxxxx

amy fx for u too honey, ur not out yet like the girls say xxxxx

tash glad u r well if a little bit cranky :) its d hormones and worry xxxx
hurray scan is soon xxxxx

bethany, fx for u too chick. 
i love the scanner, can u actually buy it, is it a home scanner, how cool !!!!
also loving the rosemantic valentines cards , hee hee

jen, angel, jess hoping alls well with ye and Lo xxxxxxxx

had lovely val day, :)
went and had my spa thingy , ful massage and facial :)
had soup, then checked in, then swim , then a walk (was nice and sunny for once :) ).
then got ready for dinner and by time i had that all done , OH showed up with flowers and choc :) and we went for din din followed by me watching OH drink :) lovely day.
i only slept 4 hr last nt, so i went for a swim at 6.30 this morn :) lovely :)
had really nice brekiie and now im home :) 2 days :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope you all had a wonderful Valentines Day! My husband took all of us out. My mom couldn't baby sit. But I didn't mind having a family Valentine's dinner. The only thing that I didn't enjoy was the food. Oh well. My husband is going to take me out again today, just the 2 of us, to a much better restaurant. I am starting to get hit with pregnancy fatigue, which is weird because I usually got it more at the beginning of my last pregnancies, but now I am getting sleepy all of the time. Jen and Laura, do you girls suffer from acid reflux? I am starting to get it worse now, but some days I am fine. It comes on and off. Its weird because this is my 4th pregnancy, but it feels like my first in some ways. I have to say, carrying this little girl has been much different than the others, I didn't suffer the morning sickness this time around. But I have been hearing from many people as well as nurses at the hospital that for many women the first couple of pregnancies are the worse for ms, and by the time many women are to their 4th pregnancies and so on a lot do not suffer from it. I guess everybody is different. 

I hope all of you are doing great. Amy, I hope af didn't arrive. I have my fx for you. But if it did, definitely use the pre-seed this month, your doc gave you the ok right? I really think the pre-seed and the opk did it for me. I think the pre-seed really helps with the moisture down there. 

Bethany, I miss you hon. How are you feeling? When do you leave for your trip again? I hope you are doing good hon.

Everybody else, hope all of you are doing great!! Love you all!


----------



## Storked

Natasha, doesn't the phone suck? I never feel as though I can reply properly on mine either but my computer has not been cooperating. How are you passing the time until your scan?

Laura, apparently you can buy it but it is mega expensive! Unless you were planning to have 14 kids I don't think the price tag would be worth it hehe.
Sounds like you had a great Vday!

Jessica, I bet the family dinner was nice too but those couple moments of quiet are nice too- have a great time!*
I feel pretty good these days. I don't think about TTC any more and it really helps. 50 days until Thailand!

Horsey, Angel, Jen, Amy I want to hear about your day!

We celebrated Vday today. Went out to eat, DH is buying me books and we went to the pet store to watch the kittens (all the kittens had sold though but they did have baby ferrets! We wanted to buy one so badly).
Starting to reflect more on moving far from my family and friends. It makes me anxious and excited all at once.
I really must apologize from not coming on here often but it is easier to distance myself from all things TTC related.


----------



## mommylov

Thank you all so much. Nothing since that pink spot on the 12th. Still think af is coming though but just wish she would hurry already. Tash, my chart is down below next to my dog. With the temp drop and all the negative hpts and the spotting I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I don't feel it at all. 

Hope you girls are having a great night. Love you all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thank you all so much. Nothing since that pink spot on the 12th. Still think af is coming though but just wish she would hurry already. Tash, my chart is down below next to my dog. With the temp drop and all the negative hpts and the spotting I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I don't feel it at all.
> 
> Hope you girls are having a great night. Love you all xxx

Amy, have you been taking hpts the last few days. As long as you don't get af it is still possible. Remember if you oved late then it is very very possible. I guess we will see in the next couple days. I still have fx for you. Remember, some women have no symptoms whatsoever. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jess glad u get 2 vals dinners, u deserve to be treated :) xx
since im on the iron i get terrible heartburn and acid reflux, somedays i dread food cos of it. but i know for me its the iron causing it, i didnt have it bad at all ( only small patches and mild enough) before taking iron. i just try to eat as plain , light small meals as i can and sleep propped up a bit. it does help but some days no cure, although on bad days, i do take rennie (a few hours after iron , they cant be taken together) cos otherwise i wouldnt be able to eat :) 
just one of those preg things i suppose, i can say that now cos im good today , haha x
hope urs isnt too bad hon cos i know it can make u feel really sicky xxxx


bethany hi hon, no apology needed, we do miss u cos we love u but its totally understandable why u dont chick xxx u are much better off keeping ur mind nice and healthy by not wallowing in it all and focusing on happy things in ur life like thailand :)  xxxxxxxxxxx
wow 50 days will fly by :) i was homesick in bits for some of the year i was away , but its worth it and only hits u in patches :) most of the time ur too busy enjoying the difference :) xx ur so nice thai people will love u :) xxxxxxx
next time we have baby ferrets u can have one :) u just gotta come visit to pick it up :) ha ha xxxxxxxxx

amy im still hoping for bfp xxxx
how annoying for u, if af is coming she better hurry the f on for u and if not bfp should hurry the f on for u xxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs honey, hope u know soon and really really hope its surprise good news for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hope all ye ladies are well, hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
my bub has moved , feels like he isnt sideways anymore , i cant feel the movements half as strong in this position but am gettin less pain in my side from him gettin stuck :) 
i still feel him but its softer flutters now again rather than belly moving kicks :)
plenty time to get back to belly moving kicks :) 
have hosp on mon again so really looking forward to checking up on the little munchkin,
any change makes me more cautious again :) but im sure he will be fine :) 
chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hey Jess! Yes took hpts and all neg. had snigger temp drop today and bad crampjng tis mignjng so I hope that means today will be the day af finally comes. 

Laura, so happy bub is moving away and you get to check in him soon!

Hugs to everyone :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs hon, hurry up :witch: so amy can make her Lo!!!!! xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen if ur stil there xxx i see ur name :) hope alls well with u xxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: im still trying to stay positive for a bfp in days coming.im so sorry for this tough road :hugs:

Bethany hi!! So glad u had nice vday :) lovely books! Boo for kittys sold out but u have ur fur baby home with u and hes a sweety!! I love all the fb pics! Esp ipod one!! Bankok is coming fast!! Are u preparing for trip yet or still to soon? :hugs:

Laura sounds like lovely week for u! Such a nice vday u had! :) so glad movements and bubs is good! Cant wait for ue monday update!

Horsey lots of pma your way! Fxd for ur good news!

Jess so sorry food disagrees but yay for two vday dinners. Sound like oh tries hard. Hows lo?

Angel hi!! How are you? Hows lo?

Tash hi! Im always on cell online it really stinks esp with a scratches screen where keyboard appears very annoyinf and sensitive. Anyway yay ten weeks soon yr be seeing ur sweety!!<3

Vday went to outback for din. We talked was nice. I neglecting doctors now. Im workin one day week after 3hrs im in pain but igbore it husband seems happuer im cookun takin care house n dog again toi. Whatever need marriage to work n imtakin breaks. House us atill messy as i cant keep up but i do what my body lets me if makes sense. Long week ahead tues n weds work... Thur n fri doctors... Cookin cleanin ugh cant wait tohave baby to feel better. Sleep us hard to get i took unusom that worked mice for all natural. Sorry i dont write to mucg hate complainin.

Oh my cousin is 21 due sept 24 with second baby. She has a 4yr old atm.... ARGH go figure my famuly always in comp?!! No job no car lices at her moms house wuth older bro n her son. She wanrs girl now. My bany shower is march 2 & shes excited ti show me her 12week scan pics along wirh my fam.... Its suppost ti be about my daufhtwr im so. Furious. I want amy bethany n horsey with bfps not a srunk club girl that sleeps aroynd and has diff bfa every few days. I know ahe will say its johns her other babt day. Again he doesnt work n lives at moms but has a car but no ins or license to srive. Whatever gonna foegwt it! Just shows irreaponsible ppl get babys easy. While ppl like us cant. We will have more though.

Love u ladies and wish all the best!! Sorry for all typos i tried to correct as much as i cpuld!!

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

jen im glad and sad ur back at work :) glad cos its more normal for u and for dosh but sorry u have to do it hon xxxxxxx hope ur ok xxxxxx
this isnt meant critically, i totally understand why u have to , im just hoping u r ok hon xxx
just enjoy ur shower and f the lot of um :)
ur right it is ur day and dont let anyone ruin it or damp it down for u xxx
my friend told me they r throwing one for me in may :) 
people in ireland dont really do them but its just starting to come in for younger people here now ;) was never really done here before ;)
it will be fun but i dont wanna put her to any trouble for it :) and i dont want my friends to think i want it for presents :) it will be nice to see um all again cos now im not in work , i dont see um often and i miss um :)


----------



## jen435

Laura how nice :) you have great fam n friends<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls. Yes, af came in full effect this morning. On to the next cycle. Sorry I've been a bit distant but I'm just a little down but hoping angel is right and next month I get pregnant. I never thought it would take this long :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys scan went well thank god, bub is growing away :) hurray
but as for confirmation, no go :) she said his 2 knees were clamped together and his ankles crossed, :) i always cross my ankles too when relaxing and not preg so i cant blame him :) hee hee maybe he is shy. :) for now il still call bub him and hope to get confirmation later :) im back in 5 weeks time again so maybe then we will see :)

amy hugs hon, silly :witch: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope she stays away this time xxxxxxx
il send u some irish luck for paddys bfp xxxxxxxxxxx 

hi and hugs to all. hope ye r all well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

awww you have a shy guy laura :) So happy scan went well.

Ill take all the luck I can get and hope that St Patrick's helps us!

Big :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## horseypants

i'm going to test tomorrow. i really want a positive (obviously) but i'm losing hope. i guess i just don't want to feel crushed when af comes. i do feel like it is past "my turn" to have this go RIGHT!

mommylov, i'm so sorry - boo to the stupid witch, yay turkey baby for you next month.

jen <3 be lazy, sweets!


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: im so sorry darn witch needs to stay away. Rooting for st patricks day bfp! May the luck of the irish be with you<3

Horsey fxd for ur bfp tom<3 its def time!

Laura so glad ur shy babys healthy and happy :)

Angel Bethany Jessica how are you all?


----------



## mommylov

Fx horsey!

Thanks Jen, I hope so too :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi :) xxxxxxx

fx for ye horsey and amy xxxxxxxx
totally is both ur turns xxxxx ye both deserve it sooo much xxxxxxxxxx

jen hope all is well with u and LO hon xxxxxxx
when is ur next app? is it end of this week? or am i goin mad :) 

angel how ye doin chick? ms still annoying u? 

tash u too, how u doin babe?

jess u as well? hope alls well with u and ur family xxxxxxxx

bethany how u doin? any more thai plans :) exciting :) xxx 
wont e long flying in now ;) xx

i have to go get glucose test done next mon, annoying test but if i have to i have :) 
its not even the blood tests , its the sitting around for 2 hrs. 
also have to drink fizzy drink, i dont like um ;) 

my friend just told me she was told (rumour i know but hoping its true ), that a redundnacy package is coming out tomor for public servants here, i so hope its true and im in it, my back and allergies are miles better when im not working there, i would miss out on my mat pay but would be worth it to pay off my loan and be free of a place im always sick and sore in when working so fx 
i hope im not gettin a bit excited for a crappy rumour :) 
il keep ye posted :) 

hope everyone is well and i didnt miss anyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

hey angel :)
fx ur friends find u lots o lovely cookies :) can u not buy same ones in shops?
im presuming its a no :) by the time they get um , u will prob have a different craving :) i went through phases of liking things for few weeks and then goin right off um again :) glad u didnt need ur prescription for nausea, but good to have as back up , so u know if things get very bad u have um xx
i know my little bub is terrible shy :) its all good so long as bub is all good though :)
i can hopefully find out later or else the old fashioned way , ha ha :) 
even if they told me u can never be 100% sure, maybe like 95% :) 
so long as bub is healthy it doesnt bother me at all, but we do have lots of blue clothes now :) she could be a tom boy if that happens ha ha ;) some do as pjs anyway :)
my OH is making shelves in bubs room as we speak, well he is measuring up to get the wood, im all excited, it means i can start sorting out the room at last, :)
he is making shelves in our room too, so our spare stuff in bubs room can be removed and i can sort out bubs clothes and stickers and stuff :)


----------



## mommylov

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: 

I know this is a little late but a sweet song for <3 day 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEes9dKyjfA

YES Angel, you are so right! Im feeling the luck of the Irish here... THANKS LAURA!!! :hugs: :) 
Glad to hear that you are feeling better. :)

Jen, Jess, Tash.. how are you ladies and bumps doing?

Horsey & Bethany... :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy lovely song :hugs: How are you doing? Sprinkling you with lots of Luck from the Irish baby dust!! You deserve a bfp! Its long over due!

Angel so glad you didnt need med for nausea! Did they give you zofran??? That stuff is amazing as i lived off that for quite a few weeks. I hated doing that to baby so im really glad you dont need it. Yum girl scout cookies!! I know walmart has the thin mints that taste the exact same. But none the other flavors. I hope you get your cookies and still have the craving when you do :) 

Jess how are you? how are your girls and LO?

Laura fixed that the rumor comes thru and you can pay off loans! That would be nice for you! Your job obviously isnt healthy for you. Perhaps child care would be better for you :) 

Tash how are you and LO??? How is roomie situation? Has he moved out? How is work going for you??

Bethany hi!! Yay you will be leaving for your vaca soon!! Something to look forward to!! How is your fur baby and how are you??

Horsey how are you today?? Any news?

:dust: for horsey, bethany, amy<3

ATM - worked today im super slow been out too long. I had 4 pts and one was just terrible. But i got thru it. Yes Laura my appts are this week. I go thurs/fri. Having echocardiogram for baby this week and ultrasound. My stomach is out soo much hubby says its growing daily now. I have to watch the junk food as im getting really bad with my need to eat just to eat... boredom is what it is... 

Laura ill be joining you for Gestational Diabetes Glucose test this week also. Yuck Yuck Yuck.. Lets hope we pass so we dont have to go for longest one. I also have to get my rhogam shot also and will need blood work prior to hospital giving that. Im gonna ask to do them together that way i only have one co-pay.

My pup has been acting all sad lately. idk if he senses change coming or what he will lay on couch/bed with me but not NEXT to me... He lays with hubby instead. Saddens me. I cant pick him up and hold him and i really miss doing that because its our cuddle time. I hope after baby is here pups and my relationship goes right back to normal!


----------



## jen435

As for baby shower i dont even care about it anymore. family knows how to ruin things for me. So way I see it is if it happens it happens and ill make the best of it either way... After all its nice of ppl to come but im not expecting anything from anyone as its my husbands and my baby and we are responsible for caring for her and making sure she has what she needs. :) Its the only thing that calms me is to think that way.


----------



## lilesMom

jen best o luck thurs and fri hon, be nice to see ur DD again xxxxxxxxx
my bump has gone huge too jen, real growth spurt again last week or so, im feeling it now, esp gettin up from sitting or lying down, ive been goin swimming and when im in d pool its lovely to be weightless :) gettin out the first time i got a shock to have to carry bump again hee hee. 
all day today ive been eating, i woke up hungry and knew i was in trouble for d day :) i must be carefull , ive put on 2 pounds over last week and half, i hadnt put on weight in few weeks. i dont wanna go mad on food eveyr day, but a day every now and again is allowed i think :) 
i have to have the long glucose test hon, cos of liver and being overweight before i got preg. have to fast for 12 hours, no water either, then blood test, then lucozade, then sit for 2 hrs and then another blood draw. its routine to make u go for it here if ur overweight. but hey pften do random glucose test on my blood and at work they test sometimes, i always get it done and its never in bad zone so fx , il be fine :) 
hope urs comes back good too xx
ur right on the shower, if u get one enjoy it, if not no need to stress urself xxxx
ur puppy will be good with u again soon honey, i know its sucky u cant be as hands on with him as u normally would, u will be able to soon, we r well over halfway now. in no time we will be wondering where our preg went and preparing for hosp :) xxxx
people keep sayin to me, oh u must be so impatient to have it now, im not, im enjoying where im at cos i know it wont last forever and i dont knwo if il ever be preg again :) 

hi and hugs to all. hope everything is ok for everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## rayraykay

I first wanna say I am so sorry for everyone's loss. I am still trying to make sense of mine, it seems so unfair. Before discovering this site, I have felt so alone and crazy for having baby fever so bad. This forum has shown me I am far from alone. I still get so sad thinking about what happened in November but I have to believe I will someday get my chance to meet my child. I have that same hope for all of you. I am sending all of you love, positive vibes and baby dust! I need some advice tho.. here's my situation...


I had a D&C on November 19th... It was a missed miscarriage... I went in for my 10 week check up to hear the heartbeat but it had only developed up to 6 weeks. I was completely heartbroken and still am... I am just trying to have hope for the future. I got my period on January 17th, then got one of those ovulation kits and got the smiley face on January 27th. My husband and I made a real effort... now flash forward to present time... I have on and off tingly breasts, frequent urination, crazy intense vivid dreams every night for about two weeks and no period in sight... But took a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative. I am really confused. Could I still be pregnant? I would think that with the timeline at hand it would show up positive on a pregnancy test if I were pregnant? I will definitely wait until Saturday or so to test again to give it a little time... 

ANY information you have would be helpful.. I am starting to drive myself crazy waiting for AF or.. what I really want.. a BFP.


----------



## mommylov

Hi rayray, sorry for your loss. :hugs: You say you got a + OPK on 1/27? That was about 3 weeks ago so I would def think that a HPT would detect HCG by now :-k. My dr's office said that they had heard of cases with women not gettting a + HPT and then they do bloodwork and they are infact pregnant :flower:. Why that happened, I dont know :shrug:. I def would put a call into your dr and ask for a bloodtest :telephone:. Ask them to run a QUANT not a qual so that you get the actual HCG level rather than a +/-. IF for some reason it is negative, then they should be able to move forward with some testing to determine what is causing you to either not have af or why your cycle is really long post mc. Hope this helps!


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you!! I appreciate it, it does help.


----------



## lilesMom

rayraykay sorry for ur loss hon, hugs xxxxx
i second mommylov, u should be showing up on pee test by now but sometimes they dont work properly for people, id def give my doc a shout and get them to check it out for u so u can know for sure whats goin on, hope its bfp honey xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Anytime :thumbup:

This is a great group of girls and we have a wide variety of situations here but we have one thing in common and that is we have all had atleast 1 loss and a D&C. If you need support or have any questions, you came to the right place :flower:


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much, this site rocks. You have no idea how much the love and support means to me. xoxoxoxo


----------



## mommylov

I never wrote in forums before and came across this thread and the girls here are just so sweet. Most of those that I started with are pregnant now with the exception of 3 of us so that should give you some encouragement :) I know its what keeps me going at times and they are the best at being supportive and giving great advice. :)


----------



## lilesMom

ray ray welcome hon, it makes me glad and sad when new people join, 
sad cos no one should suffer how we all suffered with loss but glad that u found support , xxx
this site and espeacially these girls have kept me sane xxxx
u should know that u have no extra risk for having had one loss, i was paranoid that cos i had mmc that something was wrong with me and i wouldnt be able to have sticky bean. 
when i did ttc after my loss ( i waited 3 long months for health reasons) , i got my bfp after 14 days and im now over 25 weeks along. it will happen for u too hon xxx
like mommylov said if u have any qs dont hesitate to ask cos we have all been in ur shoes quite recently and are only too happy to help if we can xxxxxxxxxx
take it easy on urself hon for next while, its a tough sad time and u need tlc and care xxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you, both of you thank you so much. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate this. I am definitely tearing up over the support I feel now. My husband tries really hard, but ya know... there's certain aspects of this men just don't understand. Do you think I did a bad thing by trying after one cycle? My doctor said it was okay after one full period. The period I had in January was normal but now I am second guessing myself. There is NOTHING I want more than a healthy pregnancy and baby. lilesMom.. I am so happy for you and your story gives me hope that one day I will have what I want. I am just hoping to be growing a baby by the due date.. june 12th.


----------



## lilesMom

the health reasons i mean for me were liver issues, nothing to do with d and c, i would have tried much sooner otherwise hon. no u were fine to try when u did hon. u only are meant to wait 2 weeks after for Bd cos of infection danger and they only say wait one af for dating purposes, no danger at all in trying after one af hon xxxxxx
no danger even in tryin after 2 weeks but it makes for worrysome wait cos with no af , its hard to know when u Ov. 
fx for u to get ur bfp soon hon xxxxx
i know that as great and all as hubby and other people can be, if u havent gone through it u dont actually know how people feel. i always thought i was good at putting myself in other peoples shoes before this but i wasnt half as good as i thought, :) 
its very real heartache and pain but it does get better i promise u xxx
i never thought i would feel so better about losing lile as i do now. 
not that i would wish to ever have it happen but i accept now that it must have been for some reason. to protect her and me. for a long time that sounded like bulls**t to me. but i accept it now and like to think of her looking our for me and rainbow bub, i still talk to her nearly every day and think of her a lot :) but with love not with hurt and regret . it took me a long time to get there but i did and u will too xxxxxxxxx
im sure we will all meet our little angels again some day but for now they are up there protecting us and helping us to have our sticky Lo :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

rayray, having recently passed my EDD I can tell you that it was worse leading up to it than the actual day. Some of the girls told me this before it came and I thought I wasnt going to be able to be as strong as them and surprisingly I was just fine. I hope that you get your bfp well before that but in the event that you dont, just remember that you are not alone and that your LO will just be that more special when they do come. Also no harm in trying if your dr gave you the ok so long as you are emotionally ready :)

Youre right about DH not being able to relate sometimes. I have the BEST hubby in the world but he too falls short sometimes and thats where the girls here come in. They didnt physically experience what we did so they dont know how to heal that wound. I remember the day that we had our US and found out. They walked us into the Dr's office to discuss options and when the "pill" was brought up I looked at my husband with mascara down my face sobing and told him "I dont want to carry around my dead child and wait for a pill to do its thing". He looked at me with the most shocked face I have ever seen. Later, he told me that that day he knew there were just some things that he knew he couldnt "heal" and was glad that I found these girls. We never forget but we do heal :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

My beautiful ladies !!!! Again I'm sorry for my absence !!! Been a crazy week , been signed off work for this week because they are being such ass hats excuse my French ...

How are we all ?? Have I missed anything ? I can't catch up because by the time I've read things on my phone an I come to reply I forget everything , I forget to turn taps off and this morning I forgot to put bloody pants on !!! 

Which wasn't cool because I went for an early scan today ( was fantastic baby was kicking its little feet about everywhere !!) and Chris thought it would be hilarious to tell the nurse I had no pants on , she was very calm faced , no humour obviously inside her lol 

Turns out I'm 9+2 not 10+5 which is odd , because she worked out I conceived new years eve , but I got a positive on 5th January ,,, which would be 5dpo , so I don't know if she hasn't measured right or if I genuinely got bfp at 5dpo :S

Anyway enough about me how are my wonderful girls ?? 

I see we have a new girl hey ray ray !! All I can say is welcome I'm sorry for your loss and you are in the best place for support , I wouldn't be how I am today without them , each of the girls is different but perfect in every way and I truly consider them friends :))) they'll look after u chick :)

Sorry it's short and sweet ill try to catch up tomorrow I love u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And hey !!! No morning sickness at all so far !!! Just the genuine feeling that somebody runs me over with a double decker bus every night while I'm sleeping !!! Yay lol !! Xxxx


----------



## rayraykay

I just can't thank you enough mommylov & liliesmom. I am so glad I discovered this site. I will try to stay positive and just hope I will either get AF or a BFP soon. I try to believe everything happens for a reason but man it just feels..idk I don't wanna say hopeless but that is how it feels sometimes. Thank you for your positive vibes and great stories, I am trying to fill my heart with hope! Congrats TTCsecrets, I am thrilled for you and hope to be in your position one day. :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash!!!! We missed you! Glad bub is doing well and ms has stayed away. How is everything going??? Love you!! :hugs:

Ray, anytime doll. You'll get through this. We are all living proof :) chin up hun :)


----------



## Storked

Welcome RayRay and so sorry for your loss :hugs: this is a GREAT group of ladies. I consider them all real friends and not just online friends. 

Guys, I do believe I will go use the apartment computers tomorrow to catch up on this thread! My computer doesn't work anymore and DH's makes me mad lol. But I want to say I love you to each of you. We have so many good things waiting for all of us <3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey Ames :) yeah I'm okay !!! But miffed at the doctor putting me ten days back , would mean I got a bfp at 5dpo which is near on impossible !! But apparently I thy measure even three millimetres out it can put u back or forwar two weeks so hoping my next scan is more accurate !!! How u doing ?? Waiting for o ? Af ? Tww ??? Xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :) xxxxxx

tash too funny :) i suppose the nurses are trained not to react to funny stuff like that, if it was me i would peeing myself laughing :) heehee 
ive been pretty forgetfull too but not pants just yet :) wont say never though hee hee :) 
glad u dont have ms, ur one of the lucky ones :) at my early scan they put me 5 days behind too hon but by next scan htey were only one day off my date and by 12 week scan they agreed my dates were spot on :) between 10 and 14 weeks are only weeks they consider dating to be accurate, before htat bub is so small that it is easy to be off and after that they grow at different rates and move lots so hard to measure xxx
im sure by next scan they will readjust it again for u xxxxxx
welcome back anyway, we missed u xxx

ray ray, i know that things seem bleak right now, i can well remember that feeling, but things will turn around for u, just take one day at a time, allow urself ur bad days, i had loads :) still do on very odd occasion but very seldom now , and remember it takes time to heal but u will heal xxxxxxxxxx
just focus as much as u can on allowing urself to be sad when u need to be , dont bury it. but try and look forward at same time xxxxxxxx i had days where i couldnt stop crying and days where i couldnt cry at all. its all normal. ive had to pull over my car cos i cant see the road properly from a song or something i remembered. ur not crazy if this happens , just sad :) xxxxxxxxx it will pass , hugs xxxxxxxxxx
we have all been there, and are all on here most days if u need a whinge , a chat or have any qs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hows clomid goin for u? hope no yucky side effects xxxxxxx
bfp , fbp , bfp :) its my new daily chant for amy xxxxxxxxxxxx
and of course all my girls :) xxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany love u lots, looking forward to ur catch up and post xxxx
hope alls well with u xxxxxxx

tash dont worry about dates for now, its really not accurate, u know the way they click on either side of bub to measure the size with a line on the screen, if she is off on both sides by like half milimetre it can put u off by that much. i know it made me a bit freaked even though i knew it wasnt accurate at that stage , xxxxxx
next scan be great for u 

ray ray just to let u know, we use real names here on this thread, u obvs dont have to, its eniterly up to u , but just so ur not lost il write um out for u :) 
mommylov = amy
storked = bethany
ttc secrets = tash 
xox4angel= angel
jen435 = jen :)
aaronswoman = jess
lilesmom = laura = me :)
horseypants, i just usually call horsey :)
am i forgettin anyones name, hope not : )
it took me a while to learn um in start and can look confusing to read posts without knowing who is who :) 


no news with me really today , just wanted to catch up and say hey xxxxxxxxxx
hi , hugs and :dust: to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!!!! Love you and miss you too! Bangkok is coming here soon... 6 weeks to go!

Tash, How frustrating about the measurments but hopefully as bub grows they will be more acurate :) 

Hi Laura! How are you hun? Heheh thanks for the chant *Starts chanting with you* BFP BFP BFP! lol

Angel, Jess & Jen, hope you and bubs are doing well! 

:wave: horsey... any updates? Ill pop over to your journal to see how you are coming along this cycle :)

Rayray, how are you holidng up hun?

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and daily :dust: to all!

AFM~ Im doing great so far. No real side effects with the extra clomid but wont find out what its doing/did until my folli scan on wed the 27th. Im on cd 5 today and day 3 of clomid. Really feeling optomistic about this cycle. Again, I have no idea why but last cycle I just felt like this cycle was going to be a good one. I have 2 more days of clomid and then start my estrogen patch on this sunday (cd8) then opk's start on tuesday (cd10) then folli scan CD11 then progesterone 3dpo... WHEW!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad its of to a good start with extra clomid!!! :) :dust: im feeling this cycle ull have luck of the irish on ur side!! <3 pma all the way for u<3

Tash welcome back<3 missed u! So glad bubs is okay :) dont stress over measurements. They told me edd is june 1, then june 15, now may 17!!! Due to early measuring. I say baby will come when they ready but i dont want to rush bubs for my comfort or selfishness u know. Youll prob readjust :)

Laura hi!!! how are you today? Ive gained 4lbs in a week off junk foods feeling terrible about it and just wanna over indulge to enjoy taste. How do u have self control? I know im eatting for comfort.

Ray welcome. Im so sorry for you loss:hugs: i must agree with the girls i know its hard long road but there is light at end of the tunnel. I hope ur bfp comes or af starts so u can continue ttc knowing where u stand. Those tww that become longer are the worse but if it was for these amazing ladies it would of be somuch harder to get thru. Your in the right place.

Bethany aww i didntknow u had pc problems. I knew u where onthe phone but thought bc of internet. How are you? Are u packing for bankok yet?? I always pack way early so thought id ask.<3

Angel hi! How are u and lil man doing?? Also hows the hubby?

Horsey hi!! How are you?

Jess hi! How are u and dd?

Its 1pm i just woke up time to start this day as i have alot to do! Lowes for curtains n rod babies r us to buy baby something with my coupons that expire today. And doctors for check up. Then home to cook.i cleaned kitchen tues n its stillclean bc i been ocd with it. I need motivation to start nesting as my house needs a good cleaning. Im over doing it today but gonna take it slowly.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen, glad to see that you are getting ready for dd :) Hope youre feeling well!


----------



## lilesMom

amy with all the dates u have in the middle, u will be testing for bfp before u know it :)
pma all the way to bfp this cycle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx its in my prayers for ur sticky bean all the time xxxxxx

jen, hi hon.
im finding it hard to not overeat this week, im hungry all the time :) 
im reignin it in now cos i too have gained and really dont wanna gain too much. 
its hard some days :) 
glad u r doing good hon :) u must be looking forward to seeing ur bub today :) xxx
happy decorating :) xxxx

hi and hugs to all. 
i have no news, baked cakes and took dinner and cakes up to my sis and her kids for the eve, was nice but im tired so easily this week, :) bub must be growing again or something :)


----------



## horseypants

hey everyone, i'm ok - jut waiting for af. my chart looks really good but i believe if i was going to have a bfp, it would have happened before 10dpo. my last bfp was 7dpo! 

storked, missed ya!

jen :hugs:

amy, thanks for reading my journal. everyone's invited obviously xo

hi everyone xoxoxoxo


----------



## lilesMom

horsey fx for u hon, 7 dpo is super early!!! wouldnt count u out at all chick xxxxxxxxx
first time round i had no bfp till 14 dpo and second time was 12 dpo and i thought that was early :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## horseypants

lilesmom, but i've been doing ics and frers morning noon and night. did you test before 12dpo?


----------



## Storked

Horsey, don't count yourself out yet! My BFP had come late. Longer than 12 DPO :) remember you are pregnant unless AF shows! When I start trying next cycle I am joining you for PMA :kiss:

Laura, I have to come back to this thread (was lazy and didn't go use apartment computers) and ask you about bidets in Thailand. I mean, I am not scared of the butt hose but am having a hard time wrapping my mind around it. The angle and what not. Or even if it works. I mean, it doesn't just push fecal matter around does it? DH says I am overthinking it but he doesn't have a vagina.

Amy, Angel, Jen, Jessica, Ray, Tash...I love you guys. 

What have you ladies been up to? Any good news?


----------



## mommylov

Started temping and added a journal to my sig. Other than that just waiting for this brown spotting to be done :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Sorry its been so long. I have been super busy with the kids. Just wanted you all to know that I have been thinking about all of you. I haven't had a chance to read through all of the posts yet. 

Amy, fx for this St. Patty days cycle!! I am glad you feel good about this cycle. Its always good to have a pma!! 

How are all of the bumps doing ladies?? Hope your los are growing nice and strong!! Jen, Laura, Angel?

Tash how are you hon?? Getting closer and closer to the 12 week mark. How exciting! :hugs:

Bethany, I see you are excited about your trip to Thailand. How do you feel about eventually moving there? I am sure it is both scary and exciting moving to an entirely different country. Have you ever traveled outside the u.s.a.?

AFM, just went through the anatomy scan and got to see my beautiful little girl twirling around. It was exciting! I still feel so scared at times. But I am growing more and more attached to my baby girl!

It is getting harder and harder for me to get the time to come on here. Been very busy with my daughters. Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

horseypants said:


> lilesmom, but i've been doing ics and frers morning noon and night. did you test before 12dpo?

i tested from 8 dpo , nearly every day, all neg :) 
it just took till levels were high enough to get my bfp :) xxx
fx for u xx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany im skitting :) hee hee 
i just used loo paper , i never used the hosey thing, i tried once and it just felt cold and weird :) and not clean :) Oh thought they were grand, he used um al the time but i reckon girls are definetly different on this :) the other gilr with us was like me, used t-paper . in lots of places u cant put it in the loo, they have a bin beside it for it, gross in the start but u get used to it and just change the bin often :) 
my friend wouldnt use the bin and her loo clogged up, which is grosser ;) 
lots of places have normal loos anyway, i got used to carryin tissue in my handbag everywhere cos most public loos wont have it . 
u will be fine. :) when i saw hole in ground loo first i was like , how am i meant to use this. if ur ok with squattoing u be fine :) if not take off ur pants cos its nearly impossible not to get um if u dont :) totally tmi but u idd ask and i dont wanna walk u into accidents , hee hee :) 
ooohhh im getttin excited for u now, id love to go back for a while, :) 

jess so nice to see ur baby xxxxx hurray xxxxxxxxxxx
im good thanks, bit tired this week but sure thats all part of it :) xxx
hope ur good xx

angel my back is good thanks hon, cos im not working and been having physio, its actually after gettin so much better :) i just wear one layer of support bandage every day now, its not as tight but does give some support :) 
im back for physio again on mar 4, dot think they will give me brace if it holds out this good, please god :) thanks :) 
no news on redundancy, just one of many rumours, silly me gettin excited :) ha ha
it will come eventually, god is just waiting till right time for me :) 
thats great clinic are taking good care of u, so much better to be in high risk clinic for great care. :) i htink they should change the name to ' speacial loving attention for mom and baby clinic' though :) hee hee 
the doc said about 10 times at my visit, it Doesnt mean things will go wrong , its just to keep an eye on ye :) i was like yeah i know im happy to have extra care :) thanks :)
ur time seems to be flying too hon, hope its flyin for u too :)
i could have gone for anomaly scan if i asked too but i decided not to, its not the norm here to get unless high risk. im unsure sometimes as to if it was right decision or not but i was sick of worrying so im just gonna trust things be ok :) 
my boobs grew a lot , fast too :) was shocked at um, but now my bump has caught up . they look normal again :) :)

amy i see ur name, hope alls well xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, don't drive yourself nuts with temping :hugs:

Jessica, I get super nervous/scared and excited when I think about moving :) I have just been to Denmark before, for my honeymoon. But have never lived overseas. It will be a grand adventure!
The time will fly by until your daughter is here! I know some ladies having their babies and it was just yesterday it seems that they announced their BFPs! Crazy how fast the time goes :kiss:

Angel, I think I will start next cycle :)
Not sure if it will come to anything and that is ok because May draws nearer and I can get testing!
The weight that isn't breast will be baby hehe. Is your DH liking your bigger breasts?

Laura, you are making me feel better. I mean, men don't have a vaginal opening to worry about amiright?! Because I thought about it and if you spray front to back it seems like water would just shoot out from the butt area and hit the wall :-/ but the other way and it is a little too much like draining the sewage into the playground. Yeah I think I will pack wet wipes.
Hehe no worries about pants- will be wearing nothing but dresses :)
Glad you and baby are doing well!


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: Bethany, I was laughing about your question to Laura re the restroom... I don know why but that was too funny! I wanted to start temping just to see what my body is doing esp now that I am taking meds. Trying not to get too wrapped up in it but it is nice to see things progress. I cant wait for you to start ttc with horsey and I again!!! If you start next month and get preggers, youll have the best little mas present! :)

Angel, so exciting about your scan!!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i meant knickers /pants :) was tryin to think of polite way to say um but didnt realise it wouldnt translate well . hee hee.
yeah i was a bit paranoid that the hose might cause infection or something so i stuck to my norm :) it just felt funny anyway :0
when i went for hte yr it was my first time living outside of ireland too, its exciting and daunting but just remember its ur choice if u really dont like it , there are always planes coming home :) but im betting u wont need that option :) but dont feel like u have to stay if ur not happy, every decision like that can be reversed xxxxxxxx
i cant get monkeys outta my head when i think of u goin to thailand and snakes , lizards and elephants, i love thailand, can u take me too ? ? pretty pease???? 
:) :) :)

amy u too are gonna have the best xmas pressie :) i always thought of lile as my xmas pressie cos she was due dec 16th and if i went over it would of been xmas :) 
i think anytime of yr its great pressie, il be happy with june too :) xxxxx
il be rooting for bfps all round as soon as poss :) xxxxxxxxx

hi to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rosmuira23

keep your chin up Hun, you will have ur wee one. I thought it would never happen for me


----------



## Storked

Amy my husband thought I was a nut to worry about the butthose (squating isn't a worry though. I have peed outside plenty lol) but I mean the vagina is SO CLOSE to a danger zone! Even wiping has an art and that art is front to back but if you go front to back with a hose all I can see is...not good :blush:
If temping makes you feel good then go for it! Just don't let it make a slave of you. I avoid it because I sleep plenty but at different times so yeah not sure how trustworthy it would be.

Oh Laura did you mean panties? Are you sure that I wear panties? ;)
I don't think I will want to leave ever! DH said he didn't miss home the times he has lived there. I have a list of everything I want to do including monkey feeding and watching silk be made :D
After I move you know you will relocate. Right? Right? ;)

Ok so I am going to try digital OPKs next cycle. I have a coupon and a friend who uses them says she uses with FMU and her results always match temps so I am less scared with FMU. Holding my pee during the day still scares me lol

Oh oh have any of you had ginger beer and is it good?


----------



## lilesMom

im all hyper with nowhere to go :) 
i went for a swim earlier and just walked over an hour on my tmil and i feel soo much better, i have some energy again :) wish i had something fun to do :)
but no dosh, OH is working till 3 am and i dont feel like callin to someone , cos then i just be sitting in someone elses house ;) 
i think i may start cleaning and expend some energy and get something done at same time ;)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany, yup i meant panties :) if u dont u wil hve no trouble so hon , hee hee :)
id be fine with squattin for pee , but some places u stay only have hole in the ground and num 2 is a different story :) totally tmi :) :) 
if i get dosh from somewhere , ie win it or something :) ( not out of the qs i do the lotto religously :) ) , il def be over for a visit :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and my OH makes ginger beer, he loves it ;)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I hadn't even thought of number two beyond the butthose usage! Oh man I have never popped a squat for that so have no idea of the fallage. Especially if I have the runs. (Btw do you think I should avoid ye water or just go for it upon first arriving to become...ahem...accustomed?)

Glad you had a great time at the gym! Doing and prenatal classes? :)

Ginger beer! I love ginger ale so I want to try ginger beer. I had never even heard of it until I was discussing how much I hate root beer with a friend (Mormons love it because every dang church activity always has that garbage. Gimme water. Anything. I hate root beer) and she asked if I liked ginger beer and I said "WHAA?" so now I must have hehe.
DH just got home after being away and I am going to make him take me out for some!


----------



## jen435

Bethany omg!! Swatting u go potty in a hole yikes!! Things are sooo different lol. How about ur shewee?? Did u get one? Perhaps i know why u needed it. Using the tube into a bottle or even standing to go sound much nicer. Aww enjoy dh :) hope ur ginger beer is yummy!

Laura send me ur energy :) i have too much cleaning organizing rearranging to do and not enough motivation! Even just organizing my clothes and gettin rid of old stuff no motivation how sad. Lol ur so active! :)

Amy excited for u this cycle!! Lets go eggs & swimmers!!! i hope ur dose increase releases a beautiful egg!! And maybe itll split making identical twins :) cant wait for ur scan to check!


----------



## jen435

You ladies really crack me up!!" bethany missed you!!! So glad ur back :) <3


----------



## jen435

Cardiologist was amazed at how still she was for her fetal echocardiogram! He said she has a beautiful heart<3 3d ultrasound was AMAZING tech showed us her hair checked gender once more and gave me tons of profile pics. Im in love with her even more. So what do u think... Zoey Rosann Carroll?

Angel so glad ur high risk visit went well :) dont get bent out of shape about weight breast tissue baby placenta more blood & waters in ur body now. Ur right on track :) you waited to long to enjoy your pregnancy! Im so glad babys ok :)

Oh i was told mine weighs 1lb 12oz today. Im gaining weight but they say she is behind in measurements by 13 days??? She was on track last ultrasound. That part ill nvr understand. I guess ill be having some growth scans towards 34wks.


----------



## Storked

Jen, I still haven't bought one from the site yet- good for reminding me!
Don't worry about the measurements- I bet she will catch up! Babies usually do :) you are getting closer every day to holding her in your arms. And she will have been worth all of it <3

Oh and I had ginger beer! DH loathes it but I like :D


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 
bethany my tummy was ill nearly the entire time i was there, so was other girls who was with us but Oh was fine, :) we all avoided the water, its really cheap to buy bottled water so we just did that. i did however brush my teeth in it and use it for cooking, washing ur teeth in bottle water gets tedious after a week r so :) ad cooking it gets boiled anyway so figured it was ok. 
also in bars most bigger ones advertise that they use ice that comes from bottled water, u wil need ice in every drink cos they get warm ridiculously fast :) 
but sure ur used to heat from texas arent u? it is very humid in thailand though, so its a cloying heat. if u can stay somewhere with air con it is well worth extra few baht,, for lack of mossies alone :) they will still come into aircon places obvs but in less numbers and they r slower and dozier :)
what part of thailand are ye goin to again, is it near chang mai? seem to think u said it was kind of but sievy brain is forgetting :)
if i was told someone would kill me if i didnt drink beer , ginger beer is what i would have ( i hate beer :) ) or fruit salad beer, if u like ginger beer u will most likely like fruit salad beer :)

hey jen , xx
the few days before this i had zero energy, i hadnt taken my iron in 4 days cos hosp midwife said i didnt have to, i took it day before yest and had energy yest, think i will take it 2 or3 times a week to keep energy up. my gp said take it full stop so.....
silly docs why dont they get together and decide what we should do :) :)
that is so great about ur DD :) soooo happy for u for good results xxxxxx hurray :)
zoey is a beautifull name, they r all lovely :) zoe is on my girls list too minus the y :) 
just cos :) really lovely. so glad alls well xxxx
babies grow at different rates, she prob just about to have growth spurt or may just be a smaller bub when born. nothing wrong with that easier on mom :) 
also i have a baby book that says on average at this stage bub weighs 1-10 so she sounds just fine to me ;) xxxx

hi and hugs to all. 
no news with me, im up at 7.30 in morn for no reason other than my chicken decided it was time to wake everyone up ;)


----------



## lilesMom

edit : double post for some strange reason


----------



## Storked

Laura, we are definitely staying somewhere with air conditioning :) DH says we will be in the Windsor Hotel. We will be in Bangkok mostly but we may travel north and to Pattaya as well.
I wasn't so sure about some of the bottled water. I had read books saying it was as bad as tap :-/ DH just drinks soda when in Thailand but I cannot do that for a month. Irritates the bladder too much.
Oh and Texas is hot but it is a dry heat where I am from! Plus, everything must be air conditioned here. We don't like to suffer lol. My family keeps our house really cold all year. And we are the types that really only like our drinks with tons of ice too. So everything must be cold hehe.
Is fruit salad beer nonalcoholic too? :) I am Mormon so no alcohol for me. Which never really bothers me as much as the no tea or coffee. I love me some iced tea :(


----------



## lilesMom

definetly travel as much as u can, bangkok can get boring pretty fast. 
we used to buy big huge things of bottled water in one of the billions of 7-11s over there :) didnt have a problem with it i dont think, but my tummy was irritated but i think it was from too much curries and stuff cos i cant handle too much spicy :)
its hard to find healthy non spicy food there if ur eating out a good bit. 
um im not sure if u can buy non alchoholic fruit beer, Oh makes it but he makes alcoholic version, i dont drink any beers but he makes me taste um :)
its the least horrible of um all to me ;)

it so doesnt feel like the weekend to me at all. OH changed shifts and now works weekends.
feels like midweek cos he isnt here, boo :) me and kitty curled up on d couch infront of a fire :)
i was up too early im gettin tired now :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls , just a quick one tO let you all know I've had a miscarriage today at 9w5d , started bleeding this morning and the pain was unbearable , I knew what was happening so went to confirm it at hospital , they said I'd already passed baby and I had afterbirth lodged in my cervix , they spent half an hour trying to remove it before I hemoraged, once they did that the pain was more bearable , I'm back at home now with pain killers and hot water bottle , hope you're all okay xxx love u all


----------



## lilesMom

angel sorry DH has to leave for work again, yucky xxxx hurray for good support in meantime though, makes a huge difference but i know u would still miss him a lot xxx
we r here too to chat to if u get lonely xxx :) i can only send cyber hugs but its the thought that counts :) xxxxx
falling over into hole in ground toilet = not good but funny. :) 
never did happen me thank god, even when drunk :) 
i was gobsmacked first time i saw um, i never even knew they existed :) 
how u keeping hon, u gettin more good days? 

tash , oh no u poor love xxxx hugs honey, 
so so sorry, stupid words dont say enough to let u know how sorry i am hon xxxxxx
hope chris is looking after u and ur holding up as well as u can be under the horrible circumstances, so sorry chick xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im crying for u here tash, im so sorry this happened to u xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tash hon, I am so so sorry for your loss. I hope you have all the support you can get from Chris. Please know that you are in my thoughts hon. No words can describe how sorry I am hon. Please take care and know that we all care for you very much :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Oh Tash, my heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry sweetheart. I want sticky babies for all my girls :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Laura, where was your favorite part of Thailand?

Angel, sorry you DH is leaving. Mine is too. Why you no live closer?*
Oh and they have places that show a pic of how to correctly use a potty using stick figures. It is awesome :)


----------



## jen435

Tash :hugs: i am so very very sorry. My heart goes out to you. I hope chris and ur mom are able to be with u for comfort and support. We love u and please know we are here for you<3


----------



## jen435

Angel so sorry dh is leaving :hugs: i really do wish we could all be closer to eachother for company and support. Im glad ur family will be there for you! Remember we are here too and ur carrying his lil one so rub your belly when u miss him<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany ur hubby always leaves :( it must be so lonely for u at times. I cant wait for u to go with him to bankok sounds much needed for u!<3

Also yes get ur shewee sounds like a neccessity!


----------



## jen435

Laura glad u found happy medium with iron and feeling better :) energy is good! Hubby actually helpped me alot today organizing and putting stuff away. Im so happy. How are u? Are u getting ready for ur son? I still cant believe bubs is shy :)


----------



## jen435

Amy how are you? Did u finish ur clomid now? :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Oh my gosh Tash :( I am deeply sorry for your loss hun. Please let us know if you need anything hun. Ugh, my heart is just aching for you :( if need anything at al, just let us know. big hugs to you and Chris right now :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Hey Jen, love the name :)

Yes, took last clomid yesterday. It's been doing some wired things for the past few days for me. Also temping and it looks strange to me do I don't really know what to make of it. I'm not going to obsess over the temp or atleast try not to but I'm hoping that my scan will tell me what's going on. I have a feeling the clomid is making me ovulate early but not sure. Starting estrogen today. I did use a cheapy o test yesterday and it was negative but I'm not starting the digital one until wed cd11. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. BIG HUGS again to tash :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

I'm confused now too , I had spotting Friday night , wn I woke up Saturday morning the bleeding was very very heavy an continuous , I passed a lot of 1 and 2 inch sized clots over the day , at Half twelve I had a massive gush of water then went to the toilet and passed another load of blood and clots , I bled very heavily all day , I had contractions an severe pain at about 1 o clock , passed more buckets of blood , then at Hal four they removed the mass that was stuck in my cervix that was about 4 inches big and she said she's sure I've already passed the baby as my sac had gone earlier that day which was the gush of water , since she took the mass out my bleeding has been down to what resembles a light period .... But everyone has said a miscarriage lasts weeks and weeks , how do I know for sure if I've passed baby ?! I never saw it but to be fair I was in that much pain I didn't think to look too much , i know I may start bleeding again at any time , but honesly I bled that much yesterday even the doctors were surprised , I fille up three maxi pads every half an hour yesterday , anyone been through a natural and can give me some advice ?? I had a d and c last time and I really don't know what to expect .. The pain I had yesterday thy said was contractions and because I lost the sac through water leaking I may not have seen the sac as baby would have been surrounded by blood , I just don't know what to expect xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls , I know it sounds awful , but I haven't cried , I didn't get upset or anything and I'm still not , I don't know if I've just become cold hearted and unable to feel emotion about it or if it's not sunk in yet , but I feel like I don't care , how horrible does that sound ? I'm going to temp from my next period , but only to avoid getting pregnant and know when my next af is coming cycle to cycle , I've decided somebody in the sky has decided I'm not meant to be a mum , and if that's the case , am I hell going through this over and over again when all the young girls in my area are getting pregnant With whoever they feel like it , I'm not doing it again xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash I too took about a week like angel to pass but I wasn't as far along as you :( at cane for me the next month as well. Don't give up hun. I know that wanting to throw in the towel feeling all too well. You ARE meant to be a mom and will be. Please don't lose faith. It sickens me when I hear of these girls just sleeping around and getting pregnant too. Praying that peace finds you. I also don't think you're cold but maybe still in shock? I wish I was there to give you a great big hug. :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

I think baby has passed and the doctor agreed as the mass she removed was afterbirth , I just hope I have already . I don't want to try again , I don't want contraception because of the mess it made of my body before , but I'll temp and boo sex if I feel ovulation . I'm not going anywhere ! I'll still be here with u all on your journeys through ttc and pg !! I hope the scan on Thursday shows everything has gone :) an that's the end of that xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I hope so too and it does sound like it did. Whatever you decide to do or not do, we'll support you :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks Ames :) I just feel defeated ... Your chart looks good , let's hope you get bfp this month !! How long do it take u to get af after natural mc ? Xxxx


----------



## mommylov

It was a month later so it didn't delay anything did me. My dr did give me progesterone to help it along but it felt like she was coming anyway. I've read that going naturally is actually better since your body knows what's going on and can mend pretty quickly vs a d&c and your body needing some time to fix itself after that. Everything is so new and fresh right now that I'm sure ttc is the last thing you feel like doing. Take some time out for you. You have gone through quite a bit with ttc and the roommate situation and what not. Spend thus time with Chris and just hold eachother. I'm sure he is hurting too and this will make you stronger. Lots of love doll! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:


----------



## Storked

Tasha, I think you are in shock as well. It all happened so quickly.
Take your time, love, to heal. We are here to support you on whatever you decide. Sometimes it is nice to wait to try too. :hugs:
Much love for you.
Oh and sorry I wasn't on earlier to give advise. I passed most at home. The contractions were the most painful pain I have ever had. And so much blood. When I came home from my D&C there was blood all over my bathroom, like out of a horror movie.
Did they give you any sort of pain pills? :(

Amy, thank goodness for cheapie OPKs right? :)*

Angel,*https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/A33D2396-5582-4E78-B63A-CA9EB7CB6F71-3002-000003B2B5FD0DAE_zpsc4a9ed34.jpg


----------



## TTCSecrets

No pain pills just paracetamol :( xxx


----------



## Storked

Tash, bloody unbelievable! Are you still in a lot of pain?


----------



## TTCSecrets

The pain has gone down to bad period pains , a lot better than the pain during the contractions yesterday but still hurts a bit . I haven't been upset all day yesterday or today, but now I'm getting angry , I'm arguing at Chris , I'm arguing with my mum , I feel like I just want to go to bed and never wake up :( I have no purpose , no career no children , all I'm doing every day is passing time by working an sleeping and eating , passing time until I'm old enough to retire and day :((( im sorry to sound so morbid but its how i feel xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

There are no words to make what you are going through any easier. I know all seems lost at the moment, but it does get easier. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

tash hugs honey xxxxxx 
dont make any decisions on anything for now xxx give ur self time time to heal and get ur strength back physically and emotionally, we all love u sweetie and want nothing but the best for u, so sorry for ur pain and loss, xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
wish we could take it all away, i honestly dont understand why life has to be soo hard on the nicest people sometimes xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

if ur still in bad pain hon , u can take neurofen as well as paracetomol. cos one is paracetomol and other is ibruprofen based , so they r safe at same time xxxxx


----------



## jen435

:hugs: I am so sorry Tash. Sending lots of hugs your way. I know nothing I say can help but I want you to know I care and pray that you feel better about your life soon. You have a good job and even if you dont consider it a "career" your very lucky to be working sweety. So dont sell yourself short. Your a sweet, beautiful, caring, hard working women that is going through a rough patch and I pray in time you find everything. You deserve to be a mother. If going thru the pain of trying again is to much you have many options sweety. there is always adopting, unplanned pregnancy (with a healthy outcome I pray), going back to school if youd like, taking a long needed vacation, the list is endless. I know its to early to even consider anything but I want you to know we are here for you and whatever decision you make we will support 100%. We love you Tash!<3


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls!

Tash, how are you holding up hun? I hope the days are getting easier for you. What you are feeling right now isnt morbid, its reality. These are all thoughts Im sure that we have all had at one point or another during this journey. Just remember that you are not alone in this and we will get you through it. For now, just take one day at a time and really just take time out for you. Im sure Chris understands this isnt an easy time for you so hopefully the bickering is just both of you needing to get your frustrations out. Im really hoping you find some peace soon. xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy! How are you hon. What cd are you on? I am trying to keep up with everything on here but its hard. Don't you go for a follie scan soon?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope you have a nice week! Tash, been thinking about you hon. I hope you and Chris have reconciled so you can have each other to lean on in this hard time. Try to stop in once in a while so we can know how you are holding up hon. Please get plenty of rest and try to take care of yourself. We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess! How are you babe? Im doing ok.. Ive been trying not to think about it but this week is REALLY dragging. How are you doing?

Hi Laura :wave:

So on a random note, I tried to get tickets to the Ellen Degeneres Mothers Day show. I wrote in last night and told her my story. They ask for first time mothers that are expecting but do let people that are ttc and even 2nd or 3rd time mothers on. I knew it was a slim chance but I was hoping to get a call for tickets and never did. They give away a ton of cool baby gifts on that show! I was hoping to get pregnant this cycle and be in my 2nd tri or almost there but the tim ethe show tapes. Anywh, just made me sad that I wont be able to go. I know its silly but I really thought I had a chance yesterday... dont know why but I did. Oh well Im sure Ill get out of this funk but it sounds silly just typing it. Snap out of it Amy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hi Jess! How are you babe? Im doing ok.. Ive been trying not to think about it but this week is REALLY dragging. How are you doing?
> 
> Hi Laura :wave:
> 
> So on a random note, I tried to get tickets to the Ellen Degeneres Mothers Day show. I wrote in last night and told her my story. They ask for first time mothers that are expecting but do let people that are ttc and even 2nd or 3rd time mothers on. I knew it was a slim chance but I was hoping to get a call for tickets and never did. They give away a ton of cool baby gifts on that show! I was hoping to get pregnant this cycle and be in my 2nd tri or almost there but the tim ethe show tapes. Anywh, just made me sad that I wont be able to go. I know its silly but I really thought I had a chance yesterday... dont know why but I did. Oh well Im sure Ill get out of this funk but it sounds silly just typing it. Snap out of it Amy!

Amy, you just wrote in last night? How do you know won't have a chance? You are ttc and just wrote in. They don't get back to you that quickly, do they? It's not silly at all. And in my eyes you are a mommy to your 2 angels. :hugs: . Its funny because I had a very strong feeling I was going to have a boy and it turned out a girl. I just went by my symptoms of no morning sickness and all together feeling different. Same thing with my last pregnancy. I bet anything if I ever do get pregnant again, it will probably be another girl. lol. I told my husband his male swimmers are either lazy or the female swimmers just make it there first. Anyways chin up hon, you will fall pregnancy eventually and hopefully this cycle. It would be a cool St. Patrick's Day surprise!! By the way, I love Irish names. :hugs:


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls :) 
Tmi alert ..

Well I thought I'd already passed the baby on Saturday due to the blood and clot loss ... But last night I got a load more pain I the point I couldn't sleep , in fact it hurt that much I don't think I fell asleep I think I passed out ..
Well I woke up this morning because I had a real sharp pain and a load of pressure down below , I went to the toilet has a wee , and then all of a sudden I felt something quite big push down and out from down there , it was big enough to make a big clunk in the water , now curiosity killed the cat because I wanted to see if it was , it was about two three inches long and looked like a slug , I could see a string toe thing coming from it and it had sections of white sections of red and a few black bits , I had a look and saw enough to know it was definitely my angel baby ... Which sounds gross but I feel closure now and the pain has literally resumed to a mild period pain as the blood has slowed right down ... So far , in the argument between DnC versus natural given the choice , I think natural is a lot harder , and more painful , however, I think it enabled me to grieve properly and have closure ... I it happened again I think I'd lean towards having a natural mc , as painful and horrendous as it is , I feel like I made the baby I should let my body take care of it :) 

How are u all ??? I love u all don't know where I'd be without u xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy and tash hugs xxxxxx

amy , jess is right it is way too early for them to have gone through all the people writing to them yet if u only typed it last nt xxxxxxx fx for u xxxxxx

tash hugs hon, i know what u mean, i did regret not seeing lile in a way, it def took longer to feel real and did feel a bit like my part in it was done by docs. i cant compare the 2 properly but i do get what u mean chick xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxx
take care of urself, keep cuddled up with chris and hot water bottles and take some time for urself to heal xxxxxxxxxxx love u hon xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls! Still holidng out and hoping that I will get the call but I know my chances are slim. 

Tash, Im so sorry hun :hugs: I agree though, if I had the choice I would go natural too. At the time, I thought the D&C was going to give me quick closure but in reality I felt better with the natural. It WAS way more painful but you will see that its much better on your body after the fact. Sending you BIG hugs hun!

Love you all!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs, xxxxxxxx

just back from a swim, feel much better , my back has been playing up a little again but swim made it so much better :) 

hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Glad you had a nice swim!! :) I cant believe youre already 26 weeks! Time sure is flying by!


----------



## lilesMom

it really is amy :) i thought it would go slowly cos im not working but it is goin so fast .


----------



## mommylov

Your bubs will be here before you know it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So sorry Tash for what you are going through, but at the same time I hope this helps give you closure. I also saw my baby when I lost her. It was very hard but it helped. I only regret not holding her. I don't know what I was thinking at the time. She just looked so fragile, and I guess with all the blood loss I wasn't even thinking straight. Your in my thoughts and prayers hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

This thread is getting kinda quiet. How are all of you ladies doing? Amy how are you doing hon? Laura, Angel, Jen hope you and your los are doing great. 

Bethany? How are you hon? I assume very busy getting ready for your trip! :hugs:

Tash :hugs: and a :flower: for you.


----------



## mommylov

Doing good! How about you? I know, it is quiet in here but realistically there are only a handful of us in here that are still trying in here now since everyone else is preggers :) I think it was so busy before because EVERYONE was trying and all. It might get busier or even more quiet once the babies are here... we'll see! heheh


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Doing good! How about you? I know, it is quiet in here but realistically there are only a handful of us in here that are still trying in here now since everyone else is preggers :) I think it was so busy before because EVERYONE was trying and all. It might get busier or even more quiet once the babies are here... we'll see! heheh

Hi Amy. Things are ok here. My older daughter has been home sick with a cold, and she gave it to me. :nope: So now I am just worried about getting a sinus infections, because I get sinusitus extremely easily. And to top it off my 7 year old is sick too and was throwing up last night. So now I am hoping that she doesn't have the stomach flu because I am terrified of getting sick during this pregnancy. I am scared anything can mess everything up. But the little one is looking better today, so I am hoping something she ate just didn't agree with her. And to top it off she is being extremely difficult to home school lately. She has been getting mood swings due to the bipolar. So I have my hands full here. :(


----------



## Storked

Sorry I haven't been on. I have actually been taking Benadryl for allergies and then sleeping the day away. In between eating junk like star crunch, cheddar and sour cream chips, and bread. I suspect AF is soon lol.

Amy, what Jessica said. Sounds like you still have a chance on the show.

Tash, so glad you have closure. I was always sad that I never got to see my angel. I love you dear.

Laura, yay for swim!

Jessica, how are you? I haven't been doing much of anything except for eating and watching 30 Rock.
Oh no for the sickness circulating at home right now. Nothing worse than everyone getting sick :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh No Jess!!! Sick babies is not fun esp when you are pregnant. I hope that you dont catch what they have too. Wash your hands tons and lots of fluids!

Hi Bethany! How are you doing hun? Mmmm snackies lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, just snacking and watching tv in between sleeping hehe. How about you?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xx

jess hope u dont get sick hon but if u do, dont stress, ive had kidney infection and vomiting bug already and my bub is just fine thank god xxxxx hugs xxxxx
hope ur DD s are better soon xx

im on here at least once a day but i dont have much news cos im not doin much :) 
hence the short posts unless im answering someone :) 
ye dont really wanna hear my day cos its pretty boring :) but alls good so its fine :)

hope everyone is well :) 

bethany hey, stupid allergies, i know the feeling, they r a biatch!!! hope u get some relief soon hon xxx eating ans watchin 30 rock counds quite good to me ;) wish u were closer i could bring some of the scones i just made and jam my OH makes :) 

amy hi chick, xxx

how is everyone, tash hope ur holding up o sweetie, xxxxxxxx

angel how r u and LO ? good i hope xxxxxx

horsey hope alls well hon xxxxx

jen how r u and DD, i like ur fb post about all ur DD clothes, tiny clothes r super cute :)

rayraykay u holding up ok chick? xxxxxx

ilovehim r u gone from here hon, hope ur well xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I have lemon curd for scones too. Yum! Do you like 30 Rock? :D
And what is your favorite snack food? And chip flavor? Hehe


----------



## lilesMom

yum ive never had lemon curd with scones but sounds really good idea :)
i want some now please :)
ive only seen a few sporadic episodes but what i have seen was good, :)
i must get OH to get it for me . 
um at the mo im loving walkers sunbursts crisps , they are wholegrain baked crisps but they r so yummy while not being totally unhealthy :) 
we just had pastry mince pie i made for dinner, im gettin all domestic with my time off :)


----------



## horseypants

Tash <3 <3 <3


----------



## jen435

Tash Im so glad you have closure but im still very sorry for your loss :hugs:

Laura glad you had a nice swim! :) Also you are correct it is very boring being home. nothing exciting happening. Glad you feel time is flying by though! I feel quite the opposite.

Angel how are you and lo? Also how are you holding up without DH? Does he come home soon?? Hope your having fun with family and they are keeping you busy!

Jess oh no its so hard when kids are sick. I hope they feel better fast and you dont get sick sick. :hugs: How is your daughter? Any names yet? I love Irish names also! We named our son Liam John Carroll which we believe is very irish (could be wrong though but we think it is lol).

Amy I believe you are a mommy also and that you have every chance to get on the show also!! Fxd that your pregnant and know by March 17th!! :dust: We love you and want you pregnant with a healthy lo soon!!<3 I know it will happen as you have everything in your favor now :)

Bethany yuck for allergies! Benedryl really does make you drowsy! All your snacks sound so yummy! I have been a snack aholic myself lately! Choc Chip Cookies, Ice Cream, Gummy Bears,Lucky Charms the list goes on! I hope your allergies ease up for you! When does dh come home? I feel so bad that he goes away so much!

Horsey how are you doing?


----------



## jen435

Nothing new here. Baby isnt moving as much anymore but when she does its reassuring. Her room is slowly slowly coming along but there is so much more stuff that i need to get. I been looking online for handy downs to purchase but realizing that alot of the stuff cant be handed down so going to have to get alot of things from store. Time is going just as slow for me. Feb is a short month to begin with and I feel like there is no end in sight. Baby shower is this weekend. I am excited to see everyone though its always awkward to have so many ppl to talk with and only be one person. Esp my friends I want to get to talk with them alot but have to see and talk with everyone. Always makes it hard. So starting to worry about that. Oh the hospital placed us on a Reduced Care Card for secondary insurance. Amen. So we will be taking the Birth, Baby Care, Breastfeeding, and carseat installation classes. The catch is hubby has to come so we can stay on the RCC plan. We only have it til July but im so thankful for the help. Maybe I did have stuff to talk about. Always feel like I dont because I dont really do much. I will be working tom 8-12 and 2:45-5. I get a long lunch break so ill be able to recover.

I was only cleared for a 3hr shift on tues but my dentist called to say they do not need me. I am worried about my job there. As I am slow at working now and im not very good at communicating with the dentist atm due to baby brain i think. I have to touch up on my hygiene skills being out so long im slacking :( Makes me sad because I love what I do and dont want to make a bad impression on my boss. Though I believe I already did and its why he doesnt want me working Tuesday anymore. All well.

Okay im done im sure i could think of alot more boring stuff to write about perhaps its why I avoid it. :)

Love you ladies!! I hope all the LO's are doing great and Im sending positive vibes and sticky vibes along with baby dust to everyone else!<3


----------



## horseypants

I'm good. Thanks for the update Jen. <3


----------



## lilesMom

jen hon, im sure ur work is prob just quiet on tues which is why they unfortunately dont need u xxx 
it does get boring being home but im glad for it too cos wanna sail through rest of preg (i hope :) ) and wouldnt if i was at work :)
i think time is goin faster cos i feel better myself, i feel more able for stuff :) which is always good. 

ive no news really , im gonna log off and leave my house now cos OH is varnishing and im paranoid :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Scan went well. Looks like Im going to O on the left again. Folli is at 15mm and uterine lining is at 7 and my dr said that everything looks great for me being at cd11. Keeping my figners crossed!

Jen, hope you enjoy your baby shower. It can be overwhelming having to deal with lots of people at a time but youre very lucky to be able to have this shower. Im not going to be having one if I get pregnant which is ok but does make me a little sad sometimes. Anywho, hope it all goes well and hope things get better for you with your boss too!

Angel, I know exactly how you feel! lol I LOVE my parents but I can only take so much of them too. I want them to move here so bad but I couldnt live WITH them let alone spend 2 weeks. GOOOOOD luck! lol Also, hope you get to see your little guy when you go for your cervical scan!

Laura & Jess, hope you and bumps are doing well!

Horsey, how are you holding up hun? How are the wedding plans coming along?

Tash, hope you are doing better doll :hugs:

Bethany, *gasp*... whats that? Its Bangkok knocking on the door!!! :) 

Rayray, you still around?

:wave: to anyone Ive missed. Love to you all! <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, good news on the scan. I am sure its reassuring to see how everything is working down there and that it is all working great! :flower: And why no baby shower hon? I also won't be having a baby shower. Mine is mainly because of all of the family I have that are at odds, don't get along, not on speaking terms. And to tell you the truth a lot of them are toxic so they are not healthy to be around (any my husbands family, well they disowned him 5 years ago, so we have zero contact with them... it's better like that trust me.) I don't even have friends really. All these years I have been basically living like a hermit raising my daughters. I do go to church but haven't even made friends there either. I am an introvert in real life, but I do know that everybody needs friends so eventually I need to join some time of mommies group or start making friends at church. So anyways I guess you are getting close to ov soon. How exciting!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel sorry ur still sick honeym hope it eases up soon for u xx
i still had nausea till about 15 weeks ish , i got scared when i passed 12 weeks that i would have it whole preg but i didnt so hoping urs goes soon xxxx
2 weeks is a good long visit ;) nice but is quite long :)
least she is looking out for u anyway :) xxxxxxx

hope u get to see bub tmor xxx

amy thats great ur scan went well wohoo xxx
im good thanks hon xxxx

hi jess, i see ur name on screen :)

spent day at my nieces with her and her lil man, cos OH was varnishing :)
was nice day :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, already 15 weeks? Wow, time sure does fly! As for the morning sickness, since this is the first you are carrying into the 2nd trimester hopefully this will be the hardest you have the morning sickness. With my first pregnancy, I had morning sickness for almost 6 to 7 months I believe. It was very bad. The weird thing is I have never been one to throw up much, but it was just the horrible nausea and sickness I felt. Hopefully your morning sickness will taper off soon. :hugs: Just imagine, soon you will be feeling your lo moving!! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura how is your lo doing hon? You're almost into the 3rd trimester! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen, I hope you have a happy Baby shower this weekend!! How is your lo doing hon? Should you be on your feet too much? Wasn't there an operation you need on you cervix hon? How is that going? Try to relax ( I know its hard). The kids are all better over here and I am too. Just a bit of a stuffy nose. Take care hon! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls. Ya, no shower for me since I live in CO now. All my family and friends are in Cali and DH's friends and fam are on the east coast. I cant fly and I dont think anyone would come here and I wouldnt want them to just for that so no shower for me. Its ok though, I just want a healthy LO and thats gift enough for me :)


----------



## mommylov

One thing I dont understand about my FF chart is that it shows white circles even though I have been taking my temp at the EXACT time every morning with the exception of one day last sat. I even checked to make sure that the times were right and they are and all the same. Ugh.. dont get it.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Laura how is your lo doing hon? You're almost into the 3rd trimester! How exciting! :hugs:


i was only thinkin that myself about 30 mins ago :) 
i cant believe im nearly in 3rd tri ;) woohoo :) 
in one way though im quite happy being preg for now :) 
but lookin forward to meeting bub too :) 
we r good thanks hon. 
how r u doin? when is ur next hosp app now? xx


----------



## lilesMom

amy ive never used FF so im no help there soz xxxxx
u could fly in second tri? to have a shower?
i feel a bit weird puttin my friend to hassle of a shower cos we dont really do um much in ireland :) but i didnt ask, it was offered so.... i think il just say thanks instead :)


jen forgot to say liam john carroll is lovely name and is very irish xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laura how is your lo doing hon? You're almost into the 3rd trimester! How exciting! :hugs:
> 
> 
> i was only thinkin that myself about 30 mins ago :)
> i cant believe im nearly in 3rd tri ;) woohoo :)
> in one way though im quite happy being preg for now :)
> but lookin forward to meeting bub too :)
> we r good thanks hon.
> how r u doin? when is ur next hosp app now? xxClick to expand...

Im doing good thanks. hows your back doing? Feeling better?


----------



## mommylov

I dont know if I could. I would be so scared to fly or do anything that might jeopardize my bubs :(


----------



## lilesMom

sorry my comp went bonkers and froze again !!! annoying :) its old but still works most of the time ;)

jess, my back was soo good for few weeks, its gettin niggly again, ive physio on mon now again so its a good time for it to play up abit if its gonna at all :) 
it has been a million times worse before though so il survive :) its not bad in comparison to when it really gets bad at all :)
have ur DD s recovered ? xx

amy i know what u mean i donno why i said that cos i wouldnt fly myself :) but apparently we r allowed ;) xxxxxxxx
get them to come to u :) oohh i have an idea a skype shower, would it make u too sad if they were all in one place or would u feel like u were there via skype????


----------



## mommylov

That would be a great idea. To be honest, I would just want a shower to just see everyone. I miss them all so much :(


----------



## mommylov

OH! Annnd on a random note.. I slipped and fell on my left butt cheek yesterday on some ice in the parking lot at work. Totally was fine and nothing hurt or anything but this morning I noticed that my upper lift side on my back was tender. It got progressively worse throughout the day so I have been icing. it hurts when I breathe in or when I lift a cup of water with my left hand. I made an appt with my lady I go to for massages but she only works fri-sun so that appt is on sat from 10-12. I just couldn&#8217;t bare it anymore so I booked another one with someone else for tonight after work but that one will just be one hour. I know I pulled something so I hope they can rub it out. I can&#8217;t take Ibuprofen since ttc and all so I hope this works :(


----------



## TTCSecrets

Amy with ff I noticed if I put in stress or sleep deprived on the specifics for that day it puts your temperature in a white circle meaning other factors could have affected it xxx

Well I'm now positive I know why I miscarried , I knew for a fact I was 10 + 5 on the day of the scan last Wednesday , but they said 9 + 2 , so I reckon it wasn't growing properly , the doctor said I must have conceived around new years eve , but we hadn't had sex at all from 25th December until 5th January and I got a positive on the 6th jan ... Kinda makes me feel better that it was better for the baby xxx 

Got a scan tomorrow to make sure it's all out lets hope u don't end up needing a d n c after all this ... It's hurtful because my pregnancy bloat went down its back again and I feel that my symptoms have come back so I'm thinking there's something left over :( will soon see Ay ? 

Love u all sorry I'm quiet this week trying to come to terms with it xxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad ur scan went well :) good eggys catch those swimmers! Oh no i hope u feel better def no ibprophen!! :hugs:

:dust:

Tash hoping for a clear scan sweety so sorry ur dealing with this :hugs:

Amy agree with laura if ur friends/fam on fb ur mom can host an online babyshower. Games are played like take pic of belly ppl guess ur measurements .. Date n time ull deliver etc and then mail giftcard to winners. Then on last day of event u open ur gifts online and thank everyone! Maybe everyone in cali can go to ur moms ppl around u ur house husbands fam at his parents. That way everyone can celebrate and take part in games. Its actually becoming quite popular amy


----------



## jen435

Angel sorry ur still sick :( i took a while to get over mine also. Glad ur enjoying time to urself as much as u can. Two weeks with ur mom good luck! Maybe she will be very helpful.

Jess glad ur dds are feelin better! Hope that stuffy nose clears up for u also!!<3

Laura yay for third trimester


----------



## lilesMom

amy hugs, i know its not the same cos i could drive and see my friends but lots of them are so busy all the time i never see um, since im out of work i miss all my friends too. 
i still see my best friend in work (the one i travelled with) but the rest i only see about once a month, i know i shouldnt complain cos i do see them sometimes but i used to see um every day . 
im glad i have ye guys cos other than my family (who i am very grateful for and have lots of ) i wouldnt have very many friends around me. 
i kinda class ye as friends i have regular contact with, im not sure if thats a bit sad on my part but i like knowing ye r here for me xxxxxxxxx :)
for ur back hon, heat is the best , if u only just pulled it , massage may not be the best babe, it may need time to heal a bit before massage. but if u reckon its muscle tell um what happens and they should know, sometimes u cant directly massage it for few weeks if damage done xxx
u can stilll use the heat belts or packs, make sure u get the ones without medication in um, just heat only xxxxxx
hot bath helps too chick, the water and heat sooths, after Ov switch to warm baths not hot xxxx
oh and if u have spanx, they apparently double as back support according to my physo :)
hope u feel better soon, stupid ice xxxxx

tash god dont apologise for anything here ever :) xx hugs x
no wonder u r quiet, u r goin through a horrible time xxx
hoep ur scan goes well honey, hope u get all clear and no d and c xxxx
with all u went through it sounds like u wont need one hon, fx for ur body to have sorted it by now xxxxxxx 
great big hugs, my heart goes out to u hon, would love if i could come visit or do something concrete for u xxxxxxxxxxx 
we r always here when and if u need us sweetie, u know that xxxxxxxxx

jen hi honey, hope alls well xxxxx
today is a worky day isnt it?
hope it goes fast and easy as poss for u xxxxxxx

hi and :dust: and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx

no news here i slept on couch last nt to avoid the varnish rooms, ive big bags under my eyes but i feel alright. :) just a puffy face on me :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies! The massage definitely helped last night. They did what they called Bio Freeze therapy. They took a HOT towel that had the bio freeze med on it (it&#8217;s like a icy/hot type of a med). So for a full hour, that&#8217;s all she did&#8230; hot towel, massage and repeat. I&#8217;m still very sore but do feel like I&#8217;m on my way to recovery. I was thinking of all the times this could happen, now is the NOT a good time! DH was a doll and we still managed to BD last night lol! Wasn&#8217;t as fun was more like &#8220;Let&#8217;s get the job done&#8221; but he said he didn&#8217;t mind hahah. MEN! Put on a new estrogen patch last night and got my follow up folli scan tomorrow.


Angel, I hope you are feeling better :hugs: 

Jen, Those are great ideas but I just dont think its going to happen :( Its ok though! Hope youre doing ok!

Laura & Jess, sending sticky vibes and hugs to you and your bumps!

Bethany & horsey, LOVE! <3

Tash, no need to say sorry hun. You are going through a tough time right now :( Take all the time you need and we'll be here for you. :hugs: How are you feeling? Has the bleeding stopped? Im praying that your scan goes well and that everything has passed. :hug:

:hugs: and <3 to you all and anyone I have missed!


----------



## mommylov

ugh my boss made me go down to HR and they had to document me falling at work. So now I have to go to a dr through workman's comp tomorrow morning. Such a pain in the a$$. I didnt even want to say anything since the massage therapy seemed to work but they told me that they wont cover that or any future ones. Also, if something is seriously wrong, then they wont cover it unless I go through this dr. Wait a nightmare!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I hope your feeling better and good the massage at least helped a little. :). Good thing you were able to bd also. On a more positive note, remember the cycle I got pregnant was right during that horrible tooth abscess that I had? Right before I oved I was taking A LOT of ibuprofen and vicodin. And I was given novocaine and extra shot of it when the tooth was taken out. And right at that exact time I oved and basically got pregnant? I thought there was no way I could get pregnant with all that was going on and the medicines I was taking. But miraculously I did get pregnant. So you never know, even with this fall and bding you could get a surprise!! Sometimes things happen when we least expect it. I never understood it because the month prior to getting pregnant we bded so much and I tried so hard to get pregnant. And then the next month trying my we only bded 2 or 3 times around ov time, with the tooth issues and all, and I fell pregnant. I have a great feeling for you hon. :hugs:

Laura and Jen how are you ladies doing today? I hope you are able to relax and take it easy. I am sure both of you are busy preparing for your bundles of joy :baby: coming. Jen I hope the baby shower goes well. :hugs:

Tash :hugs: and a :flower: for you. 

Bethany how are you hon? :hugs:

Angel I hope everything is fine with you. I know it must be hard when dh is gone. How long on average is he usually gone for? What do you do to pass the time? Spending time with family and friends would help. your mom is coming to stay with you right? Take care hon! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Went to my 21 week appointment today and baby looked beautiful. I could see her whole face and her squiggling around. She looked so cute. My husband and daughter were there too. She looked so big too. Like she has grown a bit since last week. He was actually showing me how the babies bladder was full and the anatomy. Amazing. So now I am alternating between high risk and my regular doc. By the way this new high risk doc was incredibly nice. Very sweet middle aged man. He was awesome. Take care ladies.


----------



## lilesMom

amy i love biofreeze, its the job and smells lovely :) i had forgotten about it cos i hadnt got it in ages. they sell tubes here in chemist, presume ye have it too :) 
its tingly and feels hot and cold at same time , kind of ;) 
our work is the same hon, if we have any kind of accident no matter how small we have to go get checked out and fill out forms, such a waste of time. 
i got burned with hot oil in work before (i work in hosp when i do work :) ) and got sent to emergency for it cos no burn gel in first aid box, they cant put it in first aid box anymore for legal reasons, so i missed hours of work waitin ion emergency and took up docs time as well for aburn, it was a good enough burn but burn gel was all they gave me so i could have saved whole trip if they werent so obsessed with red tape :)
i had just asked for the gel but they said no, it had to be reported and done properly.
i suppose in case i sued later or something . so silly. 
gla du still got to BD, good on u, take one for team LO , ha ha :) 

jess hi hon, how u doin?
ive lots done already , we r at a stand still now at the mo with prep :)
we have a lot of our stuff, but now OH made shelves so i cant sort nad tidy till varnish is dry enough to put stuff on the shelves, i cant wait till it is and hten we can really sort the room for bub. after that then we will get remaining big things, cot and mattress mainly , oh and bf pump :) only small things then week by week after that :) 
its exciting :)
are u gettin stuff hon, or have u lots of it already from DDs ? 
hurray for good check up and gettin to see DD :) xxxx
it makes all the difference when they r nice :) xxx

i spent the day cleaning the house and then went to my parents for eve to help miind my niece and nephew :) they r so funny :) i love them soo much :)

hope evryone is well xxxxxxxxx

tash hope ur ok hon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, believe it or not I don't have any clothes from either of my daughters. Every time they grow out of their clothes I donate it homeless women and children shelters. Its ok though, i don't mind buying new clothes. :) Its fun. I need to buy a new crib, well basically everything is going to have to be new. I used my oldest daughters crib that also converts into a toddler bed for both my daughters. That crib is over 13 years old. So time for a new one. :) I haven't bought anything or done anything yet. I still don't want to get ahead of myself. I still have it in my head that something bad is going to happen. I know its a negative way to think, but I always feel like I have to prepare for the worse. Does your lo ever kick your bladder hard. My little girl has been stomping on my bladder lately. It makes me want to pee. lol. Nice that your guy is getting the room all ready. You are almost into the 3rd trimester so great time to be preparing!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Can you believe I only have 1 nephew. I have 2 brothers, both of them are older than me. 1 of them is almost 40, not married or anything and the other one is 35 with a son. And him and his wife don't want to have any other children. So most of my moms grand kids are coming from me. lol. I am like the baby making machine of the family. lol. That's great you have a huge family!! I always wanted a big family. Are you planning on having more children after this one? If so, how many do you want to have?


----------



## lilesMom

jess i was the same for a bit, but in jan sales, things were so cheap i started buying to get bargains and once u start its hard to stop :) everything is so cute ;)
we havent bought anything in a bit now cos money is gettin tighter and we have good bit of stuff too :) we will be sorted by around week 32 i think :)
im crazy with plans , i have fun internet searching for bargains and planning what i will do even if not doin it yet :)
have u looked around yet at cribs and stuff? not that there is any rush, just curious :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and as regards bladder , yeah def, when im in bed and i need to pee, ive got a few kicks that have actually scared me thinking i may pee :) hasnt happened yet thank god, but feels like a rush for the loo is needed :)

on my OH side we r the only ones who will have kids too, this will be their first grand child :) but on my side this will be the 38th grand child there si already one more behind me, my SIl is 10 weeks preg :)
we also have 4 great gran kids . 
i have 11 older bros and sis and they all have kids, least amount they have each is 2, one of my sis has 5 :) id say that one of my sis would be a maybe for more, one of my bro has one on way but after that id say , would be done :) prob :)
im nto sure how many i want :)
im goin for one for now and see later :)
it depends on money and circumstance and everything, i woudl try to wait a year and a half or so, poss 2 yrs anyway i think. i wanna get rid of liver problem for good and get healthy and skinny before i think about gettin preg again :)
and to have time with this one :) but obvs u never can say exactly what u will do, 
i may want more fast il be so in love :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys daily hugs and :dust: to all xx

tash hope ur holding up ok sweetie, we r all thinkin of u xxxxxx

angel hope ur ms is gettin better and ur having fun with mom :) xx

jen hope work went ok for u hon, xx

jess , how u doin today , good i hope ;)

amy hope ur back is gettin better everyday and hope those swimmers are busy fighting over ur egg :)

bethany where u gone to ? i miss u :) 
u too horsey :)

rayray not sure if ur still reading this but hope ur ok xxxxxx
same for u ilovehim xxx

chat soon xxx


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so glad scan went well hun!!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs: 

AFM~ Saw the workman's comp doc and he said that it was a deep muscle strain but nothing serious and should resolve itself in a few days which is great! Also had a follow up folli scan today. I am on CD 13 today and folli was at 18mm and lining at 9.5 which is good. No + opk yet so dr thinks I will over a day later this time (cd15). If I dont get a +opk by monday morning, they want me to come in and might give me a trigger but we'll see. Still keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the month!


----------



## lilesMom

im keeping mine crossed too for u amy :) xxx


----------



## Storked

Girls can I ask for prayers? I just found out that I am pregnant. And instead of being happy like I thought that I would...I just keep crying. We weren't even trying.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Girls can I ask for prayers? I just found out that I am pregnant. And instead of being happy like I thought that I would...I just keep crying. We weren't even trying.

Congratulations Bethany!! This is such wonderful news for you!! I am so so happy for you. I will pray for you hon!! See it happened when you weren't trying! I got pregnant the month I though I never would. Go right to the docs hon, so they can really take care of you!! I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany something weird happened yesterday. I automatically started thinking about you and imagined you pregnant. Really weird, right? I am not saying I am psychic or anything. lol. Just a coincidence, but rather strange. Again I am so so happy for you. Go out and celebrate!! You so deserve it hon! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

You know I just thought about it. I bet that clearing that infection up really helped. Maybe that was getting in the way of your bfp. Right after it cleared you are pregnant. It is better like this hon. Imagine if you would have gotten pregnant during that super bug and all the medicines you had to take. I really believe that things happen for you a reason. Sorry about the rant, but I am so so happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Girls can I ask for prayers? I just found out that I am pregnant. And instead of being happy like I thought that I would...I just keep crying. We weren't even trying.

bethany wow, of course u can ask for prayers, u can have um by the bucketload from me :) 
its a shock hon and hormones are up so dont worry bout crying. 
wow congrats bethany, im so happy for u. xxx
dont worry bout thailand , u will sort it all out , give urself a little time to readjust and get used to it. xxxxxxx
il pray for peace for u, for sticky bean and for it all to work out totally right for u , hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
congrats and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jess im a bit overwhelmed and excited for bethany too, :) 
imagine how u feel bethany, :) a great way to be blind sided though xxxxxxxxxxx
congrats again honey, just had a chat with holy mary for u xxxxxx :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh Bethany CONGRATS!!! Im sooo happy for you! Ive heard of so many people that get pregnant when they arent trying. Try and relax and take it a day at a time hun. There's a reason why you were blessed :) Sending love and sticky :dust: to you doll! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Maybe the baby senses my excitement. She is kicking up a storm right now! lol!


----------



## lilesMom

i wish we were all in same room, i look stupid being this excited with just my cat :)
amy ur next hon xxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy I agree with Laura. And it seems to me like taking the relaxed approach really really works. Maybe getting massages or something like right before you o, and a glass of wine or something to relax you. Wow, I think you are next hon!! FX!!


----------



## lilesMom

i totally believe i got preg cos i had not time to stress, i was told on cd12 liver wasnt the worst things they thought it was and just went for it, i had no time to get worked up :) jess is right and u already had massage this cycle ;) xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I hope you girls are right. I actually cancelled my massage for tomorrow morning and was going to go next week or something so we'll see. When I went to the dr this morning she said that it looked like I was going to O on cd 15 which is this sunday. I havnt seen any what I thought was fertile CM and have been getting - OPK but all of the sudden within the past few hours I have so we'll see what tonight's test says. keeping my fingers crossed that it happens soon. I just want to be pregnant already :( Thanks girls, you are the best :hugs: I hope you are right!

Bethany, have you gone to the dr or did you just take a HPT?


----------



## lilesMom

its still early for fertile cm amy, im not sure whats ur norm but i only get it kind of 24 hrs ish before OV i think :) fx for u sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
il be saying prayers for u too xx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany talk to us !!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I thought so too but then I thought maybe the dr was wrong and maybe I am going to O on CD14 (Tomorrow).. who knows!

YES, Bethany... talk to us!!!!! Whats going on hun???

I just text her on FB and see she is still online so hopefully she comes back :)


----------



## lilesMom

i meassaged her on fb too . no reply though yet :) hope she is ok :) 
prob cos its her phone, not comp . 
id BD away amy just in case xxx wil be soon anyhow with numbers like u got on scan and cos ur nearly cd14. xxx


----------



## mommylov

ya, we were planning on dtd tonight anyway so either way, hopefully we will have some of his swimmers there waiting.


----------



## lilesMom

defo the best way amy xxx
i dunno why doc had u hold off last time cos before is def more nb than after ov, 
not that id neglect after either just in case but u know what i mean :) xx
best of luck :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I forgot to log off and have been logged on all day. Had to take the little one to her check up and got her loads of asthma medication, especially for allergy season coming. 

Bethany!! I really hope you are ok hon!! I know exactly what you are going through. I was crying and getting all emotional and scared when I got bfp. And my mom and husband were asking me, "isn't this what you wanted?". And I was like yeah, but pregnancy after mc is very scary. I know you must have different emotions running through you right now. If you ever need to talk come here and look for us hon. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Bethany congratulations!!! I must agree ur super bug infections gone and ur body in back to normal. I will be praying extra for u ur lo and ur hubby to stay strong healthy and for ur lo to grow grow grow!! :hugs: please see ur doctor asap if u can. Aww what a blessing and a miracle<3 i have faith that this is ur baby. Im so happy for you. 

Amy sound so positive for u this cycle<3 you must be next. Ill continue praying for u. Ur having the irish miracle amy :)

:dust:


----------



## jen435

Btw is anyone have pop upad issues?? I cant use my laptop well bc its slow and broken. Then the mobile features messing up :( not happy. Fb isnt even working properly for me. Frustrating. Love u ladies!!


----------



## lilesMom

jess hope ur DD is ok, allergies r so yucky!!! xxx
i agree with jess bethany, hope ur ok and dont beat urself up, 
my 2 emotions were fear and excitement when i got bfp, the fear was stronger :) xx
only normal when its after ur loss and when its a surprise xxxxxxx hugs xxxx
hope its comp issues keeping u away and not cos ur down xxxxx 
we loves ya xxxxx

jen my comp is really old and always gives me trouble, the cursor jumps all over the sceen even if i dont move it, :) it always freezes on me and generally just goes bananas :) i really need to clean it all off and start again on it ;)
i must save photos and stuff elsewhere and might ask OH to do it for me, i generally manage to do something silly with it if i try :) i actually studied computing for 3 yrs in college :) u would never know it, i can tell u about how they work and whats in um though :) well kind of, if i havent forgotten :) ha ha


amy hope ur back is better hon xxx
hope u had happy BDing :) i know bding around back pain is yucky xxx
it is so hard to find a way thats not more painfull and too long in any one position will make back worse . 
my silly back has decided to grouch again , doh!!
i had only been wearing half my support and was fine for few weeks, 
also took back up swimming which i thought should be good.
im back to mat spanx now to see if that helps, physio on mon anyway, im kinda dreading it and looking forward to it, i know it hurts a lot but does me good, big baby laura :)
maybe its nothing to do with swimming , could just be cos my bump is big now. 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxx

love and hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura u are stayin so active good for u :) swiming is nice cant wait til pools open and its hot outside! After im healed ill be having to swim to get my muscle tone back. Im pale flabby and weak. Darn bedrest. The belly does get in the way but i know ur loving it ! :)

Amy hows ur back today? I hope u got ur bd in :) those swimmers must be waiting!! Im so glad ur deciding to bd up to ovulation plus after yay!!!<3 come on sticky bean for amy with healthy growingbaby this month<3

Bethany how are you holding up? Im sureur still in shock. :hugs: said an extra prayer thismorning for ur sticky beanand sending positive vibes ur way<3 What ur feeling is perfectly normal and we are here for u when u need us. <3 hope ur holding up sweety!

Jess so glad everythings going ok for u<3 your lil girl must be growing away so glad ur feeling her move :)

Tash how are you sweety? :hugs: hope ur okay<3

Angel how are you and bubs? Im sure hes growing away! Is ur mom over now? How is that going? I hope ur time is going fast and dh is home soon. Thinking of you!<3


----------



## jen435

Jess hope ur lil girls ok this season and her asthma isnt too bad. Ur a great mommy<3


----------



## jen435

Horsey how are you doing?<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen :) i have been on here for hours really must go do something :)
bedrest is hard hon but so worth it , just think in 3 months time we will have our LO :) wow is all i can say :) ha ha
outdoor pools r lovely ;) our indoor ones are a poor second best but better than nothing :) 
how u keeping hon? xxxx

tash i see ur name hi honey, hope ur holding up ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

I like indoor pools also :) they are kept at nice temp and can be used in all weather. I cant go in an outdoor pool unless waters at least 70+ degrees and well that wont be til july. Rain and cloudy days make temp drop here. So we only use it two monthes out of yr if that. Depends on weather really. Hoping its a nice summer. Ppl three houses down have indoor pool looks so lovely. Hubby n i wish we could afford that house.

Hi tash!


----------



## lilesMom

jen do u have ur own outpool? seriously jealous if u do :) :)
id love it, i knwo u would only get limited use but stil nice for those 2 months a yr.
if they could have movable roof over it and have best of both worlds :) 
or just heated outdoor pool, i love swimming in the rain, ur already wet so no probs ;)


----------



## jen435

Im okay getting nervous and high anxiety for today. I wish my lil girl was here physically with us to celebrate her. I personally dont like being center of attention.. Plus idk how to socialize with so many friends and hubbys fam in same room im one on one person. Also dont like opening stuff in front of ppl awkward.

I took zofran as i was vomitting after drinking food stayed down imagine that. I feel heartburn nausea acid reflex headache fun preg symptoms obgyn said its normal for them to come back in third tri. Yay just keep my lil girl safe and ill be fine :)


----------



## jen435

Its above ground pool. Frame came with house.so we found it cheaper to keep pool then get rid of it.


----------



## lilesMom

oh silly me, i forgot that was today :) hope it goes really well for u hon xxx
i know what u mean about opening things in front of people, practise ur surprised happy face :) ha ha :) 
if i dont like something im not sure if im good at hiding it or not ;) i dont think i am. OH says im not but i do try :) 
yeah i have been gettin heartburn on and off, its horrible sometimes, mine is better now on different iron supplement, but sometimes i wil get sick a little from it, only a little cos im a big baby who fights actually throwing up to the last breath :) 
sometimes i prob be better off just lettin it happen cos im sicker longer the other way.
i find if drink with my food too much it makes me worse, i have to try and drink and eat seperately now. works a bit


----------



## jen435

Laura how rude of me! 2weeks ago u celebrated 11years together. How lovely. :) so glad u went away for vday! Happy Anniversary a lil late"


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Its above ground pool. Frame came with house.so we found it cheaper to keep pool then get rid of it.

im very jealous over here :) :) xx


----------



## jen435

So glad u kinda have happy medium. Ur son shall have plenty hair :) so sorry iron makes u so sick. Its so horrible but worth it in long run.<3


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura how rude of me! 2weeks ago u celebrated 11years together. How lovely. :) so glad u went away for vday! Happy Anniversary a lil late"

dont be silly , it wasnt a big deal but we had a lovely little break thanks xxx
i was just looking up spa day with my 2 sis in end of this month, i stil have 50e voucher left from xmas , i cant wait ;) 
it nice to have it to look forward to, next few weeks will fly then ;)
last 2 mornings ive woken up with OH snuggled into me and his hand on my tummy on bub :) <3 it :) 
i had been calling OH to see kicks and he didnt seem to get excited at all, think he is finally seeing bub as real and bonding , hurray :)


----------



## jen435

Lol dont be. Least u have opportunity to swim year round 

Thanks im gonna enjoy today and i know im just gonna smile at everyone and everything today lol


----------



## jen435

Aww laura how lovely<3 thats so beautiful if you have baby book make note of that moment :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> So glad u kinda have happy medium. Ur son shall have plenty hair :) so sorry iron makes u so sick. Its so horrible but worth it in long run.<3

the new one im on is a lot better :)
i didnt know there would be difference so i took old one for 5 weeks ish , then i said id mention it to doc cos i felt awful and was gettin bad constipation. she recommended ferrograd C instead and its much much better :)


----------



## jen435

Yay! So glad for recommendation ferg C!! :)

Yay for voucher! Another spa day with ur sis sounds lovely :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Lol dont be. Least u have opportunity to swim year round
> 
> Thanks im gonna enjoy today and i know im just gonna smile at everyone and everything today lol

but i have to drive 20 mins each way and pay for the privelege ;) 
least its not too far from me anyway :) good to have it there


----------



## lilesMom

have agreat day hon, what time is it on at? 
what time do u have now ? r u 5 hrs behind? its 4 o clock here now :)


----------



## jen435

Only 13weeks +/- enjoy his movements. I know for me she is getting snug as my tummys so tight and movements more like a wave now. Must be same for u! Is he still breech?


----------



## jen435

You nailed it its 11am here. Its at 1. Ill show at 120.


----------



## jen435

Ymca here is 30min drive and fam membership is 50 month. Once we get stable i told oh im joining. Free xhild watch and some classes are mommy n me :)


----------



## jen435

Have anice evening. <3


----------



## lilesMom

it s a lovely feeling isnt it jen :) 
last scan 2 weeks ago he still was, but he has half turned i think :) he feels more diagonal now rather than sideways :) judging by where im gettin kicked, also bladdar pressure is coming back into play a little so i figure he must have turned a little anyway :)
3 more weeks till next app so wont know for sure for a bit .
if i had the money i would go for gender scan, id love a proper scan, the private place is great , they give u soo much more time and pics :) 
plus i wanna know for sure boy or girl :) 
how bout ur DD, what way is she lying?


----------



## lilesMom

no thanks available ;)
wow free child watch is great im not sure how il get to go swimming, can u get a baby sling to put baby on ur back in pool .must google it ;) 
enjoy ur shower honey xxxxxxxx
hope u get fantastic pressies ;) x


----------



## jen435

Aww<3 i know exactly what u mean! High risk doctor is only reason i have pics or enjoy my scans. I have 3 weeks also til next one :) we can wait it out tigether. Babys in breech position kickin away on bladder also lol :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls my phone won't let me catch up but judging by the posts here you got bfp ?! First of all congratulations , you asked for prayers and I have prayed for you , i will be praying again for myself tonight again and I shall include you in that prayer too , although I often pray for my bump buddies on here :) I know I'm not here a lot but I think of u all often I truly do ! You all are always in my thoughts and prayers , I was the same , I knew I was pregnant and when I took the test I still cried and I don't think I was ever happy really , even though it was what I wanted :) you will be fine I'm thinking of u , sticky baby dust ...

Well girls my bleeding has stopped , my womb is still tilted but doctors said its only the same as having straight or curly hair and shouldn't affect me fertility wise , I'm still not wanting to try again , not yet anyway , me and Chris are finally on the same level and we are getting on better than we have for a while , I've had a few bitchy outbursts this week but he's took them on the chin and we are okay finally :) and to be honest it will be nice to bd without The strea of ttc :) not going to go on contraception but I am going to bbt to avoid pregnancy for a while :) hope ur all okay love u all xxxx


----------



## jen435

Maybe a boat for baby to lay in. I know ymca allows it so moms can swim with or wuthout baby


----------



## lilesMom

just been googling stuff for pool :) 
my high risk clinic doesnt seem to be different to my normal clinic, its a 2 sec scan and out the door :)


tash hi hugs hon, 
ur so right wait till ur ready xxxxx no rush at all !! wait til ye both want to xxxxxxxx
my uterus is tilted too hon, it hasnt affected me at all . its just one of those things, makes scans and exams a bit harder, thats all xxxxxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Aww that stinks laura. But least we know hes healthy :)

Tash hi! glad u and chris are holdin up ok and closer now. It helps being on same page. Take ur time no rush. You need to heal. I also have tilted uterus. No biggy. Makes bd uncomfortable a lil for me but no complications. I remember they told me at age 17 and i freaked bc i thought i had something wrong with me lol. Hope u stay strong and take ur time<3


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thanks girls hope u are both well , I'm just glad the bleeding and pain have gone , looking forward to a new af , gonna go asda soon n buy a new thermometer and start temping , will be wacky for a few weeks but still gomna do it just to keep track of af , to top it all off my best friend thinks she's pregnant , don't get me wrong I'd be so happy for her because she's had five miscarriages but it will still make me a bit sad if that makes sense . Thursday was my firsts due date and instead I was in hospital confirming the second had all gone , wasn't meant to be I guess :) I've decide too that if I do get pregnant again an I miscarry me and Chris will go into the adoption process , not a decision we took lightly but it's definitely something we will do if we lose another , or even if we do have our own child I'd still look into adoption for another :) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

yeah jen thats the main thing ;)
i keep having the feeling im gonna win some money lately, ive been gettin few euros here and there on lotto again lately , usually happens before i get few hundred or that one time 1455e :) hope its true , if it happens, defo private gender scan :)


----------



## lilesMom

tash my Sil said her body went back to normal much faster after natural Mc so ur temps may get normal sooner than u think xxxxxx
did ur docs want u to have op before, is that still an option, would it help u with future TTC. i know u were talking about an Op but im not sure if it would help u xxxxxx
might it be worth looking into if it would help.
i dont blame u thinking bout adoption, i hope things work out for u next time, which there is every chance it will but i know what u mean, only so many times u can have ur heartbroken xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off and go on my treadmil chat soon xxx 

hugs tash xxxxxxxxxxx
love and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I must agree that I think clearing the meds helped. And you should have told me I was pregnant so I wouldn't have had a fit about it lol.
So glad your little girl is all set for allergy season. The allergies here...like the trees but the trees don't like back :(

Laura, oh Thailand is still on. 35 days! I will eat all the mango sticky rice in the world :)
Congrats on 11 years!

Amy, have any pre-seed? It will help so much if no fertile CM.
I just took a HPT. Mostly so DH wouldn't feel alone in testing (he was taking a home test for sperm count and I couldn't take the FSH tests he got me until CD 3. So he jizzed on a stick and I peed on one for support).

Jen, no iPad but in the past I have had issues with BnB on the computer :-/

Natasha, I am so sorry. Waiting is awesome though. On the whole journey of TTC or expecting you put your life on hold and sometimes, you just need to unwind and live a little. For you, for once. I think adoption is so rewarding and glad you both want to someday <3

Horsey, hey :kiss:

Angel, hi!

Not planning to see a doctor except for my asthma. It has gotten bad. :(
As for the other, I actually BD when I shouldn't have been fertile. I think I must O later than I think. All this time I have been using my albuterol inhaler like crazy. And then there was Benadryl and Mucinex DM. And I don't have symptoms that are any different from PMS. We don't plan to tell family and will just lay low until second trimester, if I make it there.


----------



## aaronswoman79

If it makes you feel any better, I took high dosages of Ibuprofen, tylenol and vicodin around the time I got pregnant. And I have been using Benadryl on and off the whole time I have been pregnant. Docs said the Benadryl is perfectly safe. They better be telling the truth!! But from what I have read, it is very safe and one of the older medicines out there ( I have even read about the studies done on Benadryl during pregnancy) and I just use it at night to help with congestion and to get me to sleep. Oh, and I have been taking the baby aspirin since the even before I got pregnant, every day religiously, along with my prenatals and fish oil. I use the nordic naturals prenatal dha, it is very good! So you are still going to Thailand? Just be careful of what you eat over there. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, my DH will be on duty to make sure that what I eat is ok. When I think of it I smile because now I have a legitimate excuse not to eat all the nasty crap he had planned for me before. 
I wasn't sure about Benadryl but I have read that albuterol and mucinex DM are class C. I was going to go to the doc today (will have to go next week instead) for some Singulair to maybe help with my asthma. It's why I was taking the Benadryl and Mucinex. Chest congestion due to allergies making me wheeze constantly. Kind of regretting living on the third floor lol


----------



## jen435

Bethany mucinex is on my approved list when pregnant so is benedryl. Not sure about albuterol. Lots of sticky vibes to u!! Sticky bean grow grow grow :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls , yeah was meant to have an op on 15th march but they've said there's higher risk of infection so soon after miscarriage and they said it could mess my cycles up so I opted not to do it . It won't really change an awful lot inside all they will do is remove a few lesions on the outside of my womb. Planning to go back to work on 11th march reluctantly at that ... I hate everyone there and everyone is so two faced and bitchy ... Hate it , hope you are all well ? My bleeding has picked up a bit this morning but it's just a bit and it's brown so I reckon it's the last bit coming out xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany u seem better hon, im glad :) 
il be saying prayers for sticky bean, would ursula work twice :) hee hee xxx
do u have to take extra thinners or anything, is doc usually helping u in anyway till 12 weeks? i understand about just wanting to stick to urself till 12 weeks but if u do need any docs help please go see um xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
to be honest mine did nothing other than book me hosp app and do a few bloods :) xxx
i did get one early scan alright but sure u can do that urself if u wanted xxx
well not do it urself but can go private :) 
how far do u reckon u r?
congrats again xxxxx


tash hugs honey xxxx my work place has a bad attitude too, 
most of the people are lovely when u get um on their own but bit of a mob mentality in my place, always fighting for their 'rights' even if some of the time they have no case whatsoever :) they would argue about anything and i mean anything :) 
hugs hon, i thought it was to remove lessions in ur womb so thats why i thought might help, hugs chick xxxxxxxxxx
hopefully this is last of bleeding now, brown is good and its good its coming out, xxxxx


jen hope u had a great shower xxxx

angel where r u , we miss u xxxxxxxxxxx
hope alls well xxxxxxxx

jess hi hon :)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls just popping in to say hello and hope everyone is doing well. As for me, the positive feelings I was having before about this cycle have now diminished. Still no +opk which is a first for me. I beginning to question whether clomid was right for me or not. I was ovulating fine and got pregnant twice without it. I know they say it can help with getting a bigger follicle which would result in better progesterone levels but other than that I'm not sure what else its "helping" me with. I took a ic and it doesn't seems to be getting darker so I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get a + on my digi tonight. This means that I will have to get a triggered tomorrow which is not something I thought I would ever have to do. :(


----------



## Cryssie

Hi. I just had a d&c on 2.20.13 and my doc said to wait 6 months before ttc again but I don't think we are. I haven't had my first period yet since the d&c. All my symptoms are gone and I haven't spotted in a few days now. It was my second pregnancy, first mmc (blighted ovum).


----------



## Storked

Angel, what an adorable pic! I was a thumb sucker myself :)

Amy, I hate that this cycle is messing with your head. Hopefully O takes you by surprise tonight :flower:

Cryssie, welcome to this awesome group of ladies! I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Why did the doctor want you to wait so long dear? How hard. Nobody likes to wait :(


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I forget but did you have an iui? I know three was talk of getting things frozen and what not but I'm wonding if we should do that should I not get pregnant this cycle.

I just sent my pa a text asking her if clomid is still a good idea if I don't pregnant this cycle. Just seems like I got pregnant just fine before it and now I'm having trouble. Also, the idea of not ovulating on my own has me worried its doing more harm than good for me so I don't know what to think now.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I was thinking the same thing about the clomid, but I thought the doctor knows what she is doing and thinks it will help with better eggs. So I would ask her, because if you did have good egg quality to begin with and you got pregnant easily with out the clomid it wouldn't hurt to ask her if you could stop, The only thing I think that maybe the clomid could affect is the fertile cm, at least that is what I have read. So if that is the case and you already have good eggs, then maybe you can ask her if its ok to stop (that is if the clomid is affecting your cm). After all it is your body, and you need to listen to what you feel your body needs. And if you ever feel iffy about something or think you could really due without the clomid it is entirely up to you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Cryssie said:


> Hi. I just had a d&c on 2.20.13 and my doc said to wait 6 months before ttc again but I don't think we are. I haven't had my first period yet since the d&c. All my symptoms are gone and I haven't spotted in a few days now. It was my second pregnancy, first mmc (blighted ovum).

So sorry about your loss Cryssie. Do you have any other issues besides the mmc, because to me 6 months is a very very long time. And since you had a blighted ovum, I assume that you were not very far along. I lost my baby at 19 weeks, and my doc told me to wait 2 cycles. So I am thinking if everything else is ok, then maybe your doctor just has the older mindset of waiting a longer time to get pregnant again? I am not sure. I would ask your doc why they want you to wait so long. Take care hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Your baby is beautiful Angel. How adorable. I didn't realize they suck their thumb so early.. amazing!! Almost 16 weeks!! How amazing! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany how are you feeling today? So you got the bfp around the time af was due, or after. Did you just have a feeling or was you af late? Just curious. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi, Jen, I hope the baby shower went great!!! yay, lots of new baby gifts!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel. wow i love ur photo xxxxxx soo cool :) xxxxxx
how u keeping? good i hope :) is ur mom with u now? xx
im goin for physio tomro and im gonna ask her for the brace, she was in 2 minds last time if to give me one, my bump is a lot bigger now so im gonna ask her to give one to me tomor, i feel like i could do with some extra support. thanks xxx

amy sorry ur positivity has taken a dip xxx could u hve missed a surge on opks, if u did dont worry u have bd to cover u , if not its coming up soon and u will know better tomro. xxxx
i was always wondering why clomid for u hon, wait and see though, things may surprise u this cycle xxxxxxxxxxx best o luck tomoro xxxx

hi crysie, sorry for ur loss hon xxx
ive never heard wait 6 months , unless u have some other health complications. xx
i was told wait one cycle by one doc and wait 2 by another. 
i actually waited 3 but only cos i was waiting on test results on my liver. 
im not seeing why ur doc said 6 months. 
lots of docs say wait 2 weeks to avoid infection and they reckon after 2 weeks and if bleeding has stopped, then ur good to go again. only thing is dating pregnancy can be difficult if u havent had any af in between. 
do wait 2 weeks for BD to avoid infection though hon xxx
hugs , sorry again for ur loss xxxxxxxx

no news here :) spent the day at my parents, lots of my siblings and their kids call on sun :) i like :) 
hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, did you hear back from your doctor?

Jessica, I feel tired. Not sleepy but worn out. I was nocturnal during the week and it has messed me up lol. And also, you always hear about constipation being a problem when you get the BFP but I have the opposite and it worries me :-/ everything worries me.
I tested because DH took a home fertility test. AF was due that day and nothing so I POAS so he wouldn't be alone in testing. I seriously almost died when I saw that I had a positive. Wasn't expecting it at all. Thought maybe the test was bad so used a digital and it read "pregnant."
How are you doing?

Laura, enjoy your family. :)


----------



## mommylov

I did ask the pa I have been seeing and she said that if I don't get pregnant this cycle then we can stop the clomid and just do the crinone (progesterone) at 3dpo. I asks asked if it was too late to consider iui for this cycle and she said no. I am going in and actually will be meeting with the fs that talked to Dh and I after I had my hsg. Honestly, I don't know if its me being emotional but I'm kinda over pa I have been seeing. She kind of brushed me off via text and I got the vibe that she was annoyed and wanted to say do what you want. She just said to ask the dr I will be seeing tomorrow about the iui and see what he says. She did say to see what he says about what my follicle looks like and go from there. I was in tears a little bit ago talking to dh saying I don't know how much longer I can do this. Everyone seems to be getting pregnant around me and I just feeling more and more depressed with every failed attempt. :(


----------



## lilesMom

amy i think u have less chance gettin preg from iui than regular BD , they say frozen can be slow, im not sure if thats what u mean. is Dh goin away? xxxx


----------



## mommylov

No, he's here but if I'm cd16 tomorrow and they trigger, they I assume they would do the iui the next day and maybe get a fresh batch from dh rather than freeze. I'm not quite sure how it works. I know they wash the sperm and all and dh thinks that they don't do it there at the office and that he will have to go somewhere else and then they do it so maybe it will be frozen. Who knows. :(


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i did enjoy my family ;) its 11 at nt here now so im home ;) 
thats funny u only test to keep Dh company, at least u werent anxious whole TWW :) xx

amy hugs hon, i think its lees help u need , not more xxx
u were gettin preg fine on ur own, if u kept up porgesterone and folic acid and just went for it urself i think u will have sucess xxxx
sometimes the stress of it is what holds us back xxxxxxxx hugs 
ur still not out this cycle hon xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> No, he's here but if I'm cd16 tomorrow and they trigger, they I assume they would do the iui the next day and maybe get a fresh batch from dh rather than freeze. I'm not quite sure how it works. I know they wash the sperm and all and dh thinks that they don't do it there at the office and that he will have to go somewhere else and then they do it so maybe it will be frozen. Who knows. :(

babe i dont think u need it, i know u feel like u wanna do everything u can . but so long as u bd before and at Ov then i think u be sorted xxxxxxxx
hugs honey xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, I am with Laura


----------



## Storked

Haha Amy I saw that you colored my name :)

Maybe take a break from all the testing and meds. It may be stressing you out more. Oh also, is your doctor ok with you taking baby aspirin? I think clomid can thin your lining too and aspirin can help thicken it. One of my friends on here kept her pregnancy after she started taking it


----------



## lilesMom

oh yeah bethany what colour would u like again ? xx


----------



## Storked

You can pick for me Laura ;)


----------



## lilesMom

il be back , il just go change it :) xx


----------



## mommylov

I just don't think that my cm is what it was before all of this. I have been using preseed this cycle too so we'll see. Just got off the phone with my mom and am in tears again. I just don't know how much longer I can be sad.


----------



## mommylov

I have been taking Neevo, 3mg of folic acid, and a baby aspirin every day for the past 2 months


----------



## mommylov

Oh yes, I hope you don't mind that I changed your name :) I know you are scared but I really think this is your rainbow baby and so I changed your name color :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy whats neevo? 
its a bloody head wreck amy xx hugs xxxx
hope u get good news at scan tomor xxxx
is it another folli scan yeah?


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hope red is ok for u :) 
its a strong vibrant colour :)


----------



## mommylov

Neevo Dha is a prescription prenatal. I am taking it because having mthfr I don't process folic acid correctly into the form that is needed so the Neevo has it converted for me so that all my body has todo it just absorb it.


----------



## Storked

Maybe quit the clomid. Since you have been diagnosed with MTHFR, surely egg quality wasn't the problem but that was? So now that you are taking the aspirin and the folic acid...that should help you sustain a pregnancy right?


----------



## mommylov

I would think so. I think they reason why she started me on the clomid was because I didn't get pregnant the first cycle after the second mc in nov. so dec not pregnant equals me being put on clomid. I took 50 mg the first month and I ovulated just fine but not pregnant. My progesterone always comes back on the lower side so I think they thought if I got a bigger follicle that would mean higher progesterone but that hasn't worked so idk. I'll see what the other dr says tomorrow.


----------



## Storked

Seems to me that they should just give you progesterone now right? Can't progesterone help you O strong?

Note: ^^^I may sound dumb


----------



## mommylov

I'm really not sure. I always thought that ewe shouldn't take progesterone before ovulation but I could be wrong. :(


----------



## Storked

Oh wait I read that you are supposed to take progesterone right after O if you have been diagnosed with low progesterone


----------



## mommylov

Yes, I take it 3dpo. I'm wondering if I should try robitussin and/or mucinex next cycle.


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Yes, I take it 3dpo. I'm wondering if I should try robitussin and/or mucinex next cycle.

have heard they can help with cm alright xx

i gotta go to bed , nt girls, 
good luck tomor amy xxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura, good night


----------



## Storked

Or maybe stop the clomid and see if that improves things :)


----------



## mommylov

I'm leaning that way or just quitting.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I feel silly but I just got a smiley and + ic :)


----------



## Storked

Yay Amy :)


----------



## jen435

Yay!!" lets go amy :) wow i missed alot! Now its time to relax!!! Yay im so excited to see how this cycle goes! :dust:

Bethany how are u feeling? Stick & grow ursula<3 glad dh will be watching what u eat :)

Angel your baby is beautiful<3 love the picture! Thank u for sharing.

Hi ladies!!! Sorry huge migraine and extremely exhausted. I read everything but im drawing a blank :(

I must say goodnight!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yay for o Ames , I'm going to buy a thermometer today and start temping to avoid pregnancy for now , I don't feel I can be pregnant again , I just feel a bit defeated :( hope your all wel xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, I am usually crampy. Think it is a combination of what I eat and major bloating!
Did you manage to sleep with your migraine honey?

Tasha, much love <3

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Storked

I have an appointment in less than two hours for more asthma meds! :happydance:


----------



## jen435

So glad ur getting new asthma meds bethany! :)

Sleep no wasnt very good. Btw this long weekend and yesterday im still burnt out. Headache still here too 

Short recap cell is crap. Shower nice my mom neice and mil felt ignored (i had too many ppl to talk with and limited time) lots of gifts i got a ton of baby lotion baby oil baby powder mostly. I know ill nvr use it all as i have 24 bottles each. I got 6 outfits very cute 3 burp clothes 7 bibs 6 pks of size 1 diapers again cant return and only goes to 14lbs :( thankful but not practical i got 2 hooded towels and 4 wash clothes too. :) so i need a ton of essentials still like bottles crib sheets bath tub diaper bag high chair maybe some toys but i guess we will get them ourselfs . :) im still thankful


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! :kiss:

Bethany, happy to hear you are visiting the dr today for meds. Are you going to tell them you are pregnant? I know that you were scared to get prenatal care before 12 weeks but I just want to make sure you dont put yourself in danger hun. :thumbup:

Tash, Im really thinking you are going to have your rainbow baby soon hun. I know its hard to even think of but Bethany thought she was being "careful" and god had other intentions :) Hope you are feeling better doll. :hugs:

Laura & Jess, how are you girls doing?? Laura... THIRD TRI :crib:!!!!!!! :dance:

Horsey, :wave <3

Angel, how great is it that you have a sis that does what she does and you were able to see your little man :thumbup:. Hope the MS is starting to taper a bit. :)

Jen, Glad the babyshower went well. Sounds like you got loads of stuff which is great! Happy 3rd tri to you too! :flower:

Love <3 to anyone Ive missed!!

:wave:, :hugs:, and :dust: to all!


----------



## Storked

Jen, how silly of your family to have felt ignored! They don't have to socialize just with you and as the guest of honor you wanted to make others feel comfortable. Family should always feel comfortable because they are kin, not because you chatted with them the mostest. I growlz for ya.
Whoa so many bottles! Wish you had gotten less bottles and more useful stuff but sure beats nothing right? <3

Amy, I will mention it just because I want safe meds. And will ask what high-risk OB I should hit up when I'm ready. And I have a lot of questions concerning the airport now. Like those machines that see through clothes- are they safe? Can I fly with my injections? That sort of thing.
How are you today? Happy to have seen the smiley? I wish you posted OPK pics lol. I love seeing any sticks. I may have to go to that section of BnB after doc lol


----------



## mommylov

haha I can always fish it out of the garbage if youd like :haha:. Im going to be taking another one tonight. Im thinking since my O pains are pretty intense this time around, either Im still surging and/or this is a STRONG O!!

Those are great questions to ask! :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Strong O must be why it took so long :)
Doctor chewed my butt out for not having called an OB yet. Really? I am barely pregnant! Anyhoo I have a new inhaler and I have to start charting my asthma. He wouldn't give me allergy meds. :( I asked and he said that we will see how I am in two weeks.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, so I can opt for a pat down? Awesome. I should be good on packaging. Surely it will be enough to have my syringes in their boxes with the pharmacy label...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

I'd rather be frisked too :) Luckily it should just happen twice.


----------



## Storked

I made a decision today to slowly start letting myself get excited about the BFP. Nothing is guaranteed but may as well enjoy it while it is here.


----------



## mommylov

I think its great that you are going to embrace this!!! And yes, I too have heard that you can opt for being felt up rather than scan lol and meds you shuld be able to take those no problem as well. You will just have to declare everything before you leave but they wont tell you that you cant take them. Im really excited for you and really really think this is your rainbow baby! We will sing the Ursula sond we sang for Angel for you too! heheh *Just keep sticking*


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I feel silly but I just got a smiley and + ic :)

hurray amy xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany im excited for u :)
im not sure what way it will be usa to thailand but u may need docs letter stating u can fly and about ur meds, i know my sis had to get it for package hol before xx

im too tired and achy to write properly, silly but good physio :)
i did catch up but il write properly tomro, glad everyone is well xxx

tash hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Angel, so I can opt for a pat down? Awesome. I should be good on packaging. Surely it will be enough to have my syringes in their boxes with the pharmacy label...

I just realized you got your bfp right after your wedding anniversary!! What a wonderful surprise!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, your soon gonna be in the tww right?? fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, glad your baby shower went well. Even though you didn't get all the things you needed, I am sure you will make good use for what you did receive! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I got my last BFP right after my honeymoon. Must be that time of the year lol.
How are you today?

Laura, I asked doctor if I needed a note and he didn't seem to think so. I maybe can ask for one anyways.

Amy, thanks for keeping me positive :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Bethany!! Watch out every anniversary that come up. You just might end up pregnant. lol. There is something magical around that time for you and dh. Well, we are all here for you through this journey. Any question you have about pregnancy issues, worries, etc. Most of us have probably experienced them. I am still up and down with worries during this pregnancy. Even though I am approaching 22 weeks. Lately I feel my little girl kicking away, especially on my bladder at times (can be a little uncomfortable). But her movements draw me closer and closer to her. Isn't it amazing how the very instant we find out we are pregnant, and get to see that little flickering heart beat for the first time, we automatically fall in love with our babies. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I hope I get to experience that <3 how beautiful


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess! Yup, tomorrow will be the last night of dtd then tww. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Gonna hit the sack. Love and Gnight to you all!


----------



## Storked

Nighty night Amy!

So, I have researched and think I have found a doctor. I just want some reassurance before my trip that it isn't another MMC


----------



## Storked

Just a warning guys that I may be absent tomorrow. I think I need to get back to sitting around naked and watching 30 Rock lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Nighty night Amy!
> 
> So, I have researched and think I have found a doctor. I just want some reassurance before my trip that it isn't another MMC

Good decision Bethany! I am with you 100% on seeing the doc. So you will be somewhere around 9 weeks by the time of your trip, right? Just be careful over there!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

bethany good decision on doc xxxxxx
wish it was warm enough to sit aorund naked here, my nipples would prob fall off ;) 
they get really sore when im cold now ;)
i dont know if u need the letter hon, u might be grand , may just be a europe thing ;) xx
better to have it in case or ring airline and ask :) xx

jess it is so nice to feel um moving isnt it. bub woke me up at 6.30 this morn after 5 hrs sleep with some acrobatics :) kept me awake for 2 hrs and then i had to get up anyway soon after that :) 
bub isnt breach anymore but it feels like he may be legs down , plenty time to trun anywho :) 
my friend ( ye know we work in maternity hosp il be delivering in ), was in giving brekkie to a girl yest and the patient said to my friend, i just had my baby its a boy u know. so my friend was like congrats thats fab. then she said the girl said about 3 times its a boy, i had a boy. :) she thought the girl was being odd but didnt know why :)
then the patient said she had been told at 5 different scans by different people she was having a girl and that the nursery at home was a princess themed nursery filled with pink clothes!!! 
poor girl, after buyin all that stuff!!! 
so painting our nursery is off the agenda till after :) bub be in our room for 6 months anywho :) 
saw a lovely bub quilt today but couldnt get it as didnt know colour, it was sooo cute :)

hope everyone is keeping well xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i was far too tired to type properly yest :)
physio gave me new tubi grips and gave me a brace which feels like someone is giving me a hug whole time its on its lovely, only problem is u cant bend or sit in it u gotta be standing or walking. so she said only wear it when im actually goin for walks. its good to have it though , cos last 2 weeks my back has been gettin bit worse again.
she loosened out some muscles for me yest as well, so il be sore for few days now but should get good relief from it then for few weeks no pain, no gain 
my 2 hr diabetes test came back ,my levels couldnt be better so no diabetes for me, hurray 
yest my mom came with me. after hosp we went to where she was born, my mom didnt know her birth mom for ages, she was given to neighbours, who werent the best at lookin after her. it was only last weekend she found out from her birth mom where she had been born and spent first 2 yrs of her life. it was an unmarried mom and baby home. i took her to see it yest , we were both very curious to see what it was like. 
she was so happy to see it but all mixed up about it they gave us number of the place that holds their records so we rang it and now they r gonna try and locate her records for her hope they can find something for her now 
i was so tired i couldnt type all this yest i had doc in morn, then hosp, then the home, was wrecked 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Bethany, I too am so happy with your decision to see a dr. Im praying that everything checks out ok and that you will soon have peace with everything :)

Laura, too funny about the girl having a boy! lol Also, so so so happy about your test results! I hope that you are able to catch up on your sleep and that bub sleeps with his mommy too <3

:wave: to everyone

Sorry so short. Im a bit emotional today. This cycle had given me so much hope and Im really losing that hope. First it was worrying about the follicle size not being any different with 100 mg of clomid.. then it was OPK which I know that I got my +OPK on Sunday night but still no temp spike. Now Im worried that I may have had my surge but no egg was released. I figured that the O pains I was having yesterday could mean that I released an egg yesterday so I thought I was going to see my temp go up today but guess not. its just been really hard and I dont know why everything went south for me but it has. Sorry to be such a debbie downer but just thought I should get it off my chest. :(

Love you all <3


----------



## rayraykay

mommylov-

I am so sorry you aren't feeling great right now, I know how you feel. It's so hard so stay positive when you want something so badly but feel like you might not get it. You were the first person to reach out to me on this website so I wanted to make sure you know I am thinking of you and sending you lots of love. We will get out chance.


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks Rayray :hugs: Im sure Ill just chalk this up to being "one of those days" but I just feel like all morning I have been fighting back tears. :(

How have you been hun? Did af show or did you talk to the dr to see where you are in your cycle?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, at times I start to think maybe it would be better to take the more relaxed approach. Meaning around the time you ov, bd with husband a few times around that day, and just leave it up to God and see what happens. I have heard many many stories about women getting pregnant after kind of just letting nature take its course and stopping with the tempting and other things. I am just saying, if you don't get your bfp this month, it wouldn't hurt to try this approach. But lets just hope you get bfp this month. And this is just a suggestion, you do what you feel is right! :hugs: Try to cheer up hon, lets just keep our fx that it happens for you this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I forgot to ask Amy, did your doc get back to you about stopping the clomid?


----------



## mommylov

Yes, she answered me on sunday. She said that if I wanted to stop the Clomid and just do preseed and then progesterone at 3dpo I can do that. But that night I got a +opk so I didnt know what to think after that. Still think that I O on my own and my progesterone isnt threw the roof or anything so I dont know that the Clomid is really doing anything for my progesterone anyway. Im praying this is the cycle I get my STICKY BFP because I cant take much more. I dont know that I would want to just try naturally (not taking anything) because I wouldnt want to risk another mc. It would come down to either me trying like I am right now or preventing.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Yes, she answered me on sunday. She said that if I wanted to stop the Clomid and just do preseed and then progesterone at 3dpo I can do that. But that night I got a +opk so I didnt know what to think after that. Still think that I O on my own and my progesterone isnt threw the roof or anything so I dont know that the Clomid is really doing anything for my progesterone anyway. Im praying this is the cycle I get my STICKY BFP because I cant take much more. I dont know that I would want to just try naturally (not taking anything) because I wouldnt want to risk another mc. It would come down to either me trying like I am right now or preventing.

sorry hon, I didn't explain myself correctly. When I said go naturally, I meant to kind of just take it easy, try not to stress, and maybe just go more naturally, but ofcourse take the meds that you need. Its just a suggestion. You do what you feel is right. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I know what you mean... just makes me sad that I cant just "wing it" without risking mc like some girls can. I can take out the Clomid and see what happens which might be something I do. Having 2 losses really messed with me. I have moments of feeling optomistic and having PMA but truthfully its just me trying to pretend that everything is ok and get me over the hump. I just ache everyday and am so truely hopeful for others but feel my window is closing. With things just not progressing the way they should, it makes me want to throw in the towel and stop punishing myself with getting my hopes up. I hate to sound so negative. Its kind of the reason I created a journal, just to get things off my chest and leave the door open for those that have advice which always helps. I have had the best support from you girls and appreciate it so much. Just dont know when to make a cycle be my last with ttc.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

amy i agreew ith angel xx i know u wanna be preg right now,we all feel like that when waiting or ttc xxx but annoyingly even though it feels like forever to us, in ttc time it s really not. it hasnt been many cycles with ur meds like angel said, so dont give up chick xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, the ladies are right. Don't give up. I know how hard it is to be positive- look how long it has taken me to get a BFP. And mine still isn't as long as some ladies :-/
I wish that I had perfect advice for how to be happy but I don't except that we all need things to look forward to that aren't baby-related. Totally helps. You will get your rainbow but don't stress yourself out or put life on hold in the meantime because it just makes the sadness worse. I don't want any of my ladies to hurt :hugs:
And if you want to feel proactive and the drugs are leaving you wondering, maybe try acupuncture like Angel did. It may help you feel good too :flower:


----------



## Storked

Seeing an OB April 1. I realized that if I do have another missed miscarriage, better to know and stop my blood thinners. I will apparently get an ultrasound then so we will see.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i like ur signature, please stick :) its all our mantras xxxxxxxx
even now i still say to my bub, please keep growing bub :)
on the plus side it wil giv e reassurance u need to have had good scan before u travel xxxxxxx

amy hope ur feeling better today sweetie xxx

no news here , ,im awake since 5.30, up cleaning since 6.30!!!
not my norm i can assure u :) 
last 3 days, ive only had about 5 or 6 hrs sleep befor eim wide awake and in cleaning mode, i hope this doesnt last much longer :) 
hoping its preg hormones and not the increased thyroid med. wil hve another blood test in few weeks but if it goes on too long il ask doc to check sooner. 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Good morning ladies! :kiss:

Laura, you have officially entered the nesting stage! :laundry::dishes::iron::hangwashing::cloud9:

Angel, how are you feeling? Has the MS gotten better?

Jen, Bethany & Jess, hope you are bubs are doing well! :flower:

Horsey, :wave: how are you doing with everything. Two more days until Fri!!! :happydance:

Tash, hope youre feeling better and holding up ok. Thinking about you and sending you lots of love and :hugs:

Rayray, :wave:

AFM~ So, Im already getting impatient and its only 3dpo today :dohh: I have a feeling this tww is going to be the hardest one yet. This cycle has had me all over the place :wacko: I apologize for being all emotional and apologize in advance if it gets worse during this tww :blush:

:hug:


----------



## lilesMom

amy that series of emoticons looks just like me :) hee hee xxx
no need for apologies, we know how horribly slow and annoying Tww can be xxx
im soooo hoping for u r sticky bfp xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

i went back to bed at 9 and got another 4 hrs sleep :)
im back up sorting and cleaning again :)
though not as manically as yest and this morn :)
sometimes i think im nearly done cleaning and then i think of a weird job thats abolutely necessary for me to do too :) i figure il go with it while i can still kinda bend :) 
my house will thank me and hopefully il thank me later when too awkward to do stuff ;) 

hope yr r all keepign well. its gone quiey here again. 

tash hi and hugs xxxxxxxxxx

rayray and ilovehim not sure if ur still readin here, hope ye r holding up alright girls xx

angel and jess how u and Los doin? xxx

horsey sorry for bein dumbass but whats fri? testing? 

bethany hope ur enjoying ur naked telly :) 

jen, how u doin hon?
my need to pee every 5 mins is coming back !! bub has turned and d pressure has returned a little :) how bout u? 
also when i think im starving i try eat and get full after tiny bit, think my stomach must be squished too :) so as a result i feel like im eating all the time cos its back to little and often :) altough OH made roast chick dinner yest and i ate all the dinner,it wa ssoo yummy . maybe thats why i slept badly , whoops ;)

ok im rambling , no news really, :)
chat soon xxxx


----------



## mommylov

heheh yumm roast chicken. That sounds soooo yummy! :) What a sweet DH :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, no worries. The TWW is always a stressor :S

Laura, loving the nekkid telly ;) oh no cleaning mode has begun! Good luck witht that :D

I love my kitty. We snuggled all night. He is my bestest fuzzy baby ever <3 scooped him yesterday though and forgot to wear the mask. I just about died when I realized!


----------



## kellymassage

Hi everyone, I was hoping to join this thread. I had a D&C last month and we have already started to TTC again. I am nervous but anxious because I really want to be pregnant again. I am going to read through the thread, but has anyone had success with becoming pregnant right away after a D&C? I thought I had a cycle after but I am not sure. The Nurse at my MD office seems to think so, but who knows. I am really nervous about the whole situation again. I am scared to MC again, but I also want to get the ball rolling cause we really want another child!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi kelly. I am so sorry for your loss. :( . Did they doc tell you when it was safe to start trying again? If you don't mind me asking, were you very far along? Sometimes docs will tell patients to wait a little longer depending on how far along they were. Many of us on here are pregnant again. As a matter of fact 2 of our ladies are just about to enter their 3rd trimester. I had my d&c early August 2012 ( I was very far long, 19 weeks), and by early October I was pregnant again. Right now I am almost 22 weeks. Its been a rough road, but so worth it. My Doc said to wait 2 complete cycles before trying again. I got impatient and I didn't listen to her so on the 2nd cycle I tried (I should have listened her because my body wasn't ready yet) and didn't get pregnant. Then on my 3rd cycle I got pregnant (2nd cycle trying!!). I am not sure if I was very fertile or how I got pregnant, but one thing I did on the cycle I got pregnant was use a fertility monitor and preseed lubricant. It was the first time I have ever used a fertility monitor and preseed and I got pregnant, so I am thinking those two things assisted me greatly. Anyways if you have any questions just ask us, we have all had different experiences since d&c and I feel these ladies have tons of valuable info to help you through this process. Take care hon, and sorry again for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Hi Kelly, so sorry for your loss. I am not sure that any of us got our BFPs right after our D&Cs. Our bodies usually need some time :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies hope you all are having a great day!! Amy I am excited for you this cycle. I can't believe you are already 3dpo. It seems just like yesterday you got your +opk!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany, how you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Time flies right Jessica?


----------



## Storked

Oh I am fine here. Feeling very bored so cleaning. And waiting for my rice to get cold so I can make fried rice. How are you? :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Time flies right Jessica?

It does!! Especially now that I am in my 30s raising a teenager!! I feel like she was born just a couple years ago! its scary how time flies.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Oh I am fine here. Feeling very bored so cleaning. And waiting for my rice to get cold so I can make fried rice. How are you? :flower:

I am doing good. Just dealing with this wave of exhaustion that starting hitting me this week. 

Off subject, but have you heard of this Jodi Arias case. Some lady that is accused of killing her ex-boyfriend!! I have been following it for the last couple of years, Its like a freaken movie. The guy was brutally murdered, terrible. :( . When ever I have free time, I live to keep up with current events. The news can be so depressing though.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 

kelly welcome, none of us got bfp straight away hon after d and c.
i was told to wait one cycle by one doc and 2 cycles by another doc, 
i would have tried after one but because i had trouble with my liver i had to wait 3 months for results of lots of liver tests. 
when i got results back , it was cd 12 of my cycle , we tried then and i got bfp that cycle ;) 
it def took the 3 cycles before i felt i had normal af after d and c, so i was prob better off i had to wait anyway, not that i thought that at the time :) it felt like forever.
cos if liver tests had come back with something different i would have been puttin off tryin indefinetly :) 
my long winded way of saying, try to give urself time to heal and dont put too much pressure on urself to get bfp straight away, there is no reason why u cant get fast bfp but for most of us , our bodies seemed to need a few cycles to normalise first xxx
best o luck with ur ttc, im sure we wil be chattin here anyway :) xxx

im a sieve head ive forgotten what anyone else said again :)

bethany glad ur ejoying ur comfy telly and furbaby :)
dont worry bout the poopy scoopy, ur not meant to touch the poop , but i didnt think breathing near it was a problem?? its just for toxoplasmosis isnt it and i thought that was contact spread, not air?? xxx

i spent most of today sorting baby clothes, my sis gave us so much, we r so lucky , i dont think we need to buy clothes till kid is about 2 :) lets hope its a boy. cos if not it will be one confused girl :)

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I think my DH has mentioned the case but truthfully, I just read the English-language news for Southeast Asia. I find it less stressful too lol.
Rest up :flower:

Laura, that is the best part of a big family- they can give you stuff!
Not sure about inhaling it but I had read to use gloves and mask. :-/

DH got to come home early. Super happy even though he has been annoying me since he got here lol.
EEK! I have just a few weeks until my trip! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

thats great DH is home early hurray :) and great thailand is soo soon xxxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all . xxxxx
off to my doc to get checked for uti, i have my suspicions :) 
might just be pressure, we wil see ;)


----------



## Storked

Oh no Laura not a UTI :-/


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi girls , how are u all ?? I definitely need toget a laptop I'm sick of using my phone lol !!

Well after having long serious talks with Chris this week , we have decided to go back on the pill for 18 months , starting from my first af after miscarriage which I'm still waitin for , but it's still only two weeks on Saturday since I miscarried , it an almost negative hpt today so I'm thinking my body is on track ... 

Basically my theory behind this contraception thing is ...
If I do get pregnant and carry , I'll be stuck in my current job due to maternity pay etc ... But I hate my job and want to be a nurse .. Also I want to clear my debts off and Gould do it by July 2014 and we also want to move house ; and go on holiday as a couple ... So we are basically having two years almost off , to get my debts sorte , buy a house , get a job I like that I can establish myself in and generally live a little as a couple before we are a family ... 

The only reason I started trying early in life was because the doctors said getting pregnant soul be difficult , well I now know I can get pregnant so there's no rush :) 

And you know what , as weird as it feels not trying , me and Chris have never been happier ! I feel so free at the moment , If that makes sense ? Of course I still live my angel babies and I would have done the best I could , but if I get a job I love and a new home and have two years to myself , I will be in such a good place when Ido have a baby I will be able to provide more than the best I can do ... 

I am not ruling kids out at all , but I'm only 22 and I feel that if I try again between 24-26 years old , I will be such a better person .. 

And besides , I mean we are a quarter of the way through this year already , if I get a new job , a new house , then we can plan our wedding again , it will fly by !!! It really will !! 

I'll still be on here obviously because you ladies are a huge part of my life now , and I want to support you all and stil rant to you girls about my problems , and hopefully you girls will still be there for me when I do decide to try again :)))

I truly believe that I lost these two babies , to get my thinking I how I am now , that I do deserve to have a career and the best of everything , so my kid can have the same , I'm not saying its a good thing I lost the babies , not at all , but I do believe that it was meant to happen to give me this new perspective on my life :))

Sorry for the hugeeeeeee post , but I'm so happy and excited about starting a new chapter of my life with Chris .. I really am 

I love you all xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And for the first time ever , it feels strange , we did the deed last night ( naughty I know this soon ) but I couldn't resist , an I woke up today with huge amounts of ewcm and for the first time ever I panicked haha !! But reassured myself If I've still got positive hpts I won't be ovulating yet hahah !!! How weird !! Xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Kelly, welcome and so sorry for your loss. I too dont remember if any of us got a BFP right after our D&C. I think we all waited atleast a cycle or two just to give our bodies a chance to heal but its a personal decision. If your dr gives you the ok and you are emotionally ready, then you can certainly go for it! :)

Bethany, I love furbabies!!!! They are the best when they are little cuddle monkeys :)

Laura, I think I read that you have a UTI? :( Im so sorry and I hope that it goes away soon!

Tash, You are right in that you are very young. I dont doubt that you will have an earth baby one day. I think its great that you want to plan things and reach goals before trying again. You never know, the man upstairs might see that you have everything that you need for a child and bless you with one sooner than you expect :) Its weird how things work out and Im still going to pray that you are happy no matter what happens. <3

Jess, YES!! I have totally been keeping up with that story. I watched all of her interviews and I think she was just a psycho that was obsessed with this guy! Its chilling to hear that someone can make a phonecall to make plans to see a concert when they just killed them! Insane! 

Angel & Jen, hope you girls are doing well with your bumps!

Horsey... daily shoutout to ya! :)

Lots of love to you all and anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ Had a little bit if a temp rise but still havnt gotten my crosshairs on FF. Im really getting scared with each day that passes. With every sympotm or lack of, no crosshairs, etc I question everything! I know that the TWW can play tricks on you but I still think this is the worst of them yet. Im only 4dpo.. how am I going to make it to 14+dpo?!?! lol Thank god for you girls!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames thankyou :)

Praying for your sticky bean This cycle !! 4dpo yay !! Will go quick just keep focused on something , I didn't get my bfp until 17 dpo last time hahaha now that was one hell of a tww lol !! Just keep yourself occupied :) I'm sure cross hairs will show soon !! 

I've got horrendous amounts of ewcm today , to be honest if I were ttc it would be every girls dream lol !!! But now I've stopped bleeding a few days ago I'm sex mad , very time I see Chris , I just look at him like he's this beautiful plate of food n I'm like yummmmmmmm hahahaha !!! Poor thing !! So I think we are gonna do the amazing deed with protection this week just in case my body decides I spurt out eggs haha !!! I don't really want to go on the pill because it effed my body up last time , but it's either that it have to use protection each time , which is horrible for me because I'm allergic to latex so I have to use latex free ones .. And they feel horrible , you'd might as well wrap a tesco carrier bag round his thing that's how bad they feel lol !! So I'm stuck as to what to do contraception wise , and everything else eg coil and implant etc all stop your afs which I don't like , I like having periods , means I know my body is working lol xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I think staying away from the pill is a good idea. You hear about how it can affect egg quality and reserve and I wouldnt want that to happen to you. :rofl: Chris is probably having the best time with all the pressure-free :sex: right now lol There are so many that get pregnant even while using protection so you never know. I know you want to wait but Im still hopeful that you will be pregnant with a healthy LO soon xoxo


----------



## TTCSecrets

Oh an just looked at your chart , if you have a high temp tomorrow your cross hairs will show , I don't think it's confirmed it yet because of The two relatively low post o temps on Monday and Tuesday , once u get a high temp tommorow it will show them but may be a day or so later than u actually o'd :) cxxx


----------



## mommylov

It just scares me that they arent that much higher than pre O temps. I know a rise is a rise but hoping that isnt an indication of low progesterone. Im on Crinone (Progesterone possies) but supposedly that doesnt affect blood so I dont think it affects temps either then. I guess we'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

ut oh.. I hope Od before tuesday. I had BAD pains on sun night and monday and we bd mon and tues but not wed since I started Crinone on wed. OYE, now thinking we shouldve BD one more day :(

I agree, took out all of that data (CM) since it cant be reliable right now.


----------



## aaronswoman79

HI ladies!! I see we are talking about birth control, so I have a confession to make. I have never ever used birth control, my whole entire life. I got pregnant with my first daughter when I was 19 and he was my first serious bf (yeah, I know it was irresponsible) but I love my girl very much, and wouldn't change anything!! Then Aaron came into my life and we have been together ever since and have never used birth control (for the last 10 years we have been together). We have always practiced the natural method where we stay away from sex anytime around my ov, and it has worked all of these years. The first time we had sex around ov time I got pregnant. The 2nd time we ever had sex around ov time (the pregnancy I mc) I got pregnant. The only time I didn't get pregnant at ov time was the first time we tried after d&c, and I am thinking that maybe the one ovary I had didn't produce an egg that month. The natural way has really really worked for us. I know there are many people who say that it is still possible to get pregnant like this, but I never have, maybe even with the 1 ovary I still ov around the same time every month. I am just so scared to take birth control, with all of the side effects and this has worked wonders for us.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh, great news. My husband felt our princess kick for the first time last night. He couldn't believe it, it made him so happy. I haven't seen him smile like that in a long long time!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I have been following that case too. I didn't know about the concert tickets after she killed him. I did hear she went to Salt lake City to see a new guy and was apparently trying to hit the sack with him, or something like that. She gives me the chills. I mean who can do what she did? And now they are exposing their whole sex life? Poor guy never even stood a chance to defend himself (obviously because she stabbed him 27 times and slit his throat)!! How many guys are kinky in the bedroom? Anyways, I hope the jury is smart and sees through all of her psychotic babble!!

Anyways, I am seeing your are having trouble with the tww. Is there any way you could find to pass these 10 days quicker? How about a last minute mini vacation with your dh (like an overnight trip). You know, little mini vacations or go out and do things to at least help distract you or to help the time pass by quicker?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I think you covered all of your bases hon. If you oved on Tuesday or Wednesday, you did everything right! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, you are going to be 17 weeks soon? Gosh, time if flying. Do you feel like time is going by fast for you?


----------



## mommylov

Jess, I know she makes me sick to my stomach. Did you see her interview while she was in jail and she was talking to her lawyer? I mean even he didnt believe her! And stab someone that many times and slit thier throat... hardly self defense imo! Ugh, so sad that they are crazy people like that in this world. She deserves to die the same way that poor man did, if not worse.

I was thinking about a mini vaca too but DH has school work. He is going through a certification program for work. Then he is talking about wanting to work on his masters right after. He will be done with this program in Oct of this year and I think he wants to do his masters right after and get it over with before we have more than one child. We''' see if that works. I plan on maybe not working if/when we have our second so that will be something we need to factor in. Anyway, with him trying to get that done I feel like we have little time for vacas. We just went to Vail a little while ago too. If it gets bad then Ill maybe talk to him about it. We are suppose to get snow on sat which I love and always makes me just want to stay in with hot coco and the fireplace :) Work keeps me occupied for the most part (Obv not right now lol) but when I get home, Im home alone for about 2 hours before he gets home. That seems to be when my mind wonders the most. I hate to come in here and be a little worry wort and bug you ladies about it but it sometimes just helps to get it out :oops:


----------



## Storked

Natasha, I say good for you for pursuing that which will make you happy that is under your control. We want those babies so bad but the journey can be hard and depressing and we can't control it, no matter how we try. Be happy Tasha. You absolutely deserve it <3

Jessica, I think it is awesome that you went natural! Condoms burn so boo to them lol. I have been on progesterone BC in the past but honestly I am never supposed to be on any with my clotting issues. How are you feeling today?

Amy, I nap with my furry baby ever day. I kiss his sweet little face and he will pet me with his paw. The only part of my vacation that I really dread is having to leave him for all that time. I am pretty convinced that no one will love and care for him as much as me because to my mom he is just a cat but to me he is my baby <3
Now don't you stress too much about this cycle. FF doesn't always know their business! Maybe do as Angel says and leave out CM since Clomid really affects CM?

Angel, thanks for the link :) 
I need an update on you lady.

Laura, I really really REALLY hope that you don't have a UTI. I think that those are so scary now. I don't even have to pee constantly yet but I do because of my paranoia over a UTI. Drink some juice. :flower:

Jen and Horsey, I need updates too!

I really hope that I didn't leave anyone out. Sometimes it isn't easy to reply from my computer. Well, DHs computer.
I wake up grateful every day for every little thing. If I am crampy I am grateful for my body possibly getting ready for a baby. If my breasts are more tender, I go braless. When I am sleepy I happily nap. Just so grateful for everything. I think I will be happy when morning sickness strikes. Every day is a miracle.


----------



## TTCSecrets

I don't know if you girls can help ....

I've been reading a lot about the pill and it can actually really damage things 'in there' altering your uterine lining , messes with ovulation even after stopping the pill.. It's terrible , but I don't know what other options I've got , the coil is a no go and I don't want anything that stops af altogether! And I also don't want to rely on charting , I'm not taking my temperature every day for two years !! Bugger that lol ! So I'm pretty stuck , I wonder if there is a pill that's not too damaging but still effective ? Dr google here I come !! But any info or personal experience would be appreciated love u all xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

You are taking a great approach to accepting everything with this pregnancy. I love it and cant wait for your first scan because its going to be great!

I thought Angel was right so I removed all the CM data from FF. Ill see if tomorrows temp is still up there and I get my crosshairs. Im trying SOOOO hard not to go crazy but I cant help it sometimes :( I just want to be preggers with you girls soo bad.

Your furbaby sounds like my little Leo. Spaz (our other fur baby) doesnt really cuddle with us too much anymore but thats really because of Leo. I call him our little attention wh*** lol. If Spaz does jump up on one of us and wants to nap, Leo will sit up and come rushing and jump up and annoy him until he leaves. He then puurs and meows and rolls on his back and does the paw thing on our faces too. It makes it hard for us to tell him how mean he can be to his big bro but we do tell him that was not nice. I <3 them!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tash, if you ovulate around the same time every month, could you try going natural? Or is it too risky for you? I was talking about how I have done that all of my life, but I know everybody is different. How about asking your doc, maybe she can give you some healthier birth control options and then you can research them and see whats right for you.


----------



## mommylov

Tash, I took the pill when I was your age and Im not going to say that had anything to do with my ttc journey now but it does make me wonder. There are a ton of people that take the pill and go on to conceive just fine. I hate to do this but Im brining up Kim Kardashian lol. There was an episode where she went to get herself checked and she was told that she had the egg reserve of a person that was in thier 50's or something like that but she's preggers now just shortly coming off the pill. Everyone is different and everyone's body is different. Maybe talk to your dr and see what he thinks? You can see what your reserve looks like right now before you do this and then go from there?


----------



## aaronswoman79

God bless you these next 8 months Bethany. Amy is right and your positive attitude and gratefulness is so inspiring to me. I have not been positive at all this whole entire pregnancy. Little by little I am getting a little better, but I am so scared to be positive and optimistic because with my last pregnancy I was so scared to lose the baby, once I hit 18 weeks I started getting very comfortable and positive and at the end up the 18th week, I lost her. So I am so scared to think everything is great and then lost everything. I know its not healthy for me to think this way, and I really want to think more like you because our babies are a blessing from God. And I should trust in Him and try to be more positive. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Tash, I took the pill when I was your age and Im not going to say that had anything to do with my ttc journey now but it does make me wonder. There are a ton of people that take the pill and go on to conceive just fine. I hate to do this but Im brining up Kim Kardashian lol. There was an episode where she went to get herself checked and she was told that she had the egg reserve of a person that was in thier 50's or something like that but she's preggers now just shortly coming off the pill. Everyone is different and everyone's body is different. Maybe talk to your dr and see what he thinks? You can see what your reserve looks like right now before you do this and then go from there?

Wow, I didn't know that, I did hear one of the sisters, you know the really really tall one lol, that she has some fertility issues. Egg reserve of someone in their 50s?? Wow, that is hard news to take. But look, she is pregnant now!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, Im really thinking you are going to bring this princess home and she will be healthy and perfect. I think its so sweet that your hubby got to feel her move, what a great moment. I too hope you can find peace and are able to enjoy this pregnancy xoxo


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Tash, I took the pill when I was your age and Im not going to say that had anything to do with my ttc journey now but it does make me wonder. There are a ton of people that take the pill and go on to conceive just fine. I hate to do this but Im brining up Kim Kardashian lol. There was an episode where she went to get herself checked and she was told that she had the egg reserve of a person that was in thier 50's or something like that but she's preggers now just shortly coming off the pill. Everyone is different and everyone's body is different. Maybe talk to your dr and see what he thinks? You can see what your reserve looks like right now before you do this and then go from there?
> 
> Wow, I didn't know that, I did hear one of the sisters, you know the really really tall one lol, that she has some fertility issues. Egg reserve of someone in their 50s?? Wow, that is hard news to take. But look, she is pregnant now!Click to expand...

YUP! The older one (Khloe) actually wasnt ovulating at all so I dont know what they ended up doing with her but Kim just had a reserve issue and the dr on there said it was from the BC. It scared me but I think she has been on it for YEARS and I only took it for maybe a year.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

bethany i love ur attitude ;) even when i have heartburn and back pain i try and keep being gratefull in my mind :) it does help alot :)
it is a miracle :) congrats again xxxxx come on sticky bean xxxxxx

amy , im sure girls are right regards FF, it goes funny for lots of reasons doesnt it, like sleep and stuff can put off temps, so try not to worry xxxx

jess hurray for ur lovely new LO xxxxxxxxx 
rainbow babies rock ;) :)

tash , i think u r so right, u gotta do whats right for u xxx
gettina job u love and enjoying time with chris sounds like a great plan xxx
u can always try whenever u feel like u want to again xxx
i was on the pill for 10 yrs, i came off it cos my periods were gettin more sore and i had skipped 2 periods for no reason at one stage so i felt i neede a break from it.
i dont know if pil had anything to do with it, cos i dont know if it would have happened if i wasnt on it :)
when i came off i didnt try right away, but when i did try ( about 6 months ish later i think ) , i got preg on 3rd try with lile and 1st try with belly bub :) 
so i dont think it affected me badly hon, im allergic to latex too, i did use condoms for 6 months , but after i would be sooo itcchhhyy !!! :) 
im not sure what im gonna do after this bub, i dont think il go back on pill but im not sure yet. i dont really wanna go back to condoms either. 
i dont wanna go back on pill cos i want my options open on trying again when i want to. im not sure about bub 2 yet, if i want one or when :) 
id go on pill again, but i did feel that i wanted some time off it before i started trying .
oh and when i was on the pill, i went through a few pills before i found one that suited me, first one made me teary, second one made me cross , third one made me teary, fourth one was fine ;)
sorry very long winded :) just tellin u my story in case it helps u decide ;) xxxxxx

angel is u rmom staying with u now? r u 17 weeks, thats cool :) it does seem to have gone fast . 

jen how u doin? any news? u working days this week? xxxx

horsey how u doin? hope alls well xx


i dont have uti , must be bub lying on bladdar :)
think my head being muzzy and dizzy was my allergies, i had been sorting bub clothes and i guess one wash without powder wasnt enough, :) 
least i dont have to take antibiotics which is great :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

I have become more in tune with my body do would like to think I could do it naturally , but truth be told I don't think I could go a week without it around o time and then another week for af , it's too risky , I know if I get pg again I will lose it because I'm not meant to have a baby yet , I know this for sure .. I think I'm gonns go doctors tomorrow and have a chat with them :))) love u girls zxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

tash , yeah a chat with doc on options is best idea hon xxxx
nt nt 
i dunno what im still doing up, its nearly 3 am, im gone haywire lately


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning girls! :)


----------



## Storked

Good morning to you too! I'm on my phone so will reply to everyone later, after I get in a nap with my kitty (he is already snoring. Melts my heart lol)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/B8E198CF-A2AA-4851-A8CC-D94AC270CA49-2707-000002BCE09F3497_zps4eb2aaeb.jpg

Thought I'd share this- it totally cracks me up every time


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Glad you are spending time with your mom and that its not too stressful :) Enjoy this time!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys ;)

tash how did u get on with doc?
angel thanks hon, my back is ok, its not bad but its not good ;) 
i think my bump is so sticky outty now that the pressure is on a little, :)
it could be a lot worse, im still able to do things so im fine :) thanks . 
i know what u mean about not wanting to take things unless u have to, but its ok to give urself a break of a day by taking it too hon xxx
glad ur mom is relaxing company :) :)

amy i see angel said u got ur crosshairs, whoop whoop and loads of well placed BD :) 
fx fx fx :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany, enjoy ur nap, lovely snuggly kitty :) 
we r so gonna enjoy snuggling with LO too soon ish :) 

jen, jess and horsey , how ye doin hons? 

i had a nice day, i slept so well after going to bed finally about 3.30 am :)
i met my friend today for lunch and wandering around town, was lovely :)
i hadnt seen her in months , she is super busy with 2 jobs, was lovely to see her,
when we get together its giggling nonstop :)soo nice :)
she was shocked by my bump cos i hadnt seen her in so long :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! Feeling more optomistic again today! Come on St Patty BFP!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray amy, come on st paddy :) :)


----------



## mommylov

:dance:

Maybe the happy/optomostic feeling is due to it being friday lol. Either way, Ill take it. Like not being sad :)


----------



## lilesMom

its prob combo of gettin ur cross hairs and having more reassurance of Ov and friday is always good :) xxxxx hee hee
exactly being happy is so muchnicer than sad :) glad ur upbeat again, 
i hate to see u down , cos its not u xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun :hugs: Youre so sweet!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Here's to a great weekend for all of you. :hugs:

Amy so glad you are having such a positive attitude and outlook. Our happy Amy is back! :flower: I totally understand the ups and downs though. I still have them. I think its all of our raging hormones lol. 

Laura, so glad that you don't have a uti. Very good news. I hope you and lo are doing great! :hugs:

Angel, you still have morning sickness hon? Is it subsiding at all? One of the few things that I could drink when I had it was gingerale. Hope you start to feel better. :flower: Oh and the pull out method, I forgot the name. lol. That is what me and hubby have been doing for almost a decade!! It has worked all of these years for me. I am thinking maybe my ovulation is very punctual. I have been lucky though. It has worked for me, no unplanned pregnancies here. But I know everybody's body is different and what may work for me, may not work for somebody else. 

Tash, hope doctors visit goes good. :flower:

Bethany, how are you doing hon? Hope you and lo are doing great. :hugs:

Jen? Haven't heard from you for a while. I hope you are ok hon! Thinking about you over here. :hugs:

AFM, Last night my husband got a little mad at me, and he looked so cold and serious and it made me sad, so I totally lost it and started crying and having a total breakdown. It was so scary because I couldn't control my emotions. I was trying very hard not to totally lose it, because at that moment I felt very ill mentally, like I had so much pain inside and I felt like I was losing my mind. Very scary feeling. :( . I think I will attribute this to pregnancy hormones. He was very apologetic as it was happening. What scared me is how sad and helpless I felt. Not a good feeling.


----------



## lilesMom

hey i was gone off taking a pic amy :) 
its hard to take good one urself :)
if it was just for us i wouldnt behead myself but as its public ...... xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0170.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

jess it is hormones hon, xxx
a few weeks ago i was goin down stairs in front of my OH and he said , ' hurry on and move it will u' , he was smirking so was meant as a joke, i got all serious and started bawling saying he was not allowed 'be not nice to me ' :) 
i knew i was over reasting but couldnt help it, he was so confused, its funny now thinking back to his face when i became a 3 yr old and started bawling ;) 
some days are just like that with hormones, ust remind urself of preg hormones, it does help, u wil stil prob cry but least u know why :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww Jess Im sorry hun. Im sure once he realised how emotional you were he probably knew that it was the pregnancy hormones. Also could be a part of the reason why he was so appologetic <3 Hubbys hate to see thier girls upset esp while pregnant! I hope you are feeling better now :hugs:

Laura, I LOVE THE BUMP!!!!!!! You look so cute!!!!!! <3<3<3<3

I just found out that ANOTHER person at work is pregnant. While this would normally set me over the edge but instead it got me hopeful. FX!


----------



## lilesMom

amy thanks hon, i lovve my bump, its so roundy :) :) hee hee 
hurray for hopeful amy :) 
hi bethany :)


----------



## Storked

Natasha, you could try progesterone-only BC. You have to take it every day but I think it has a lower chance of clotting maybe?

Amy, don&#8217;t worry I understand needing to be pregnant :hugs: glad today is a happier one. YAY FRIDAY! Tell Laura that you need the luck of the Irish hehe
Do your kitties love to snuggle each other? I still want another kitty for mine to cuddle with the brief moments I am away. What would we do without our furry babies? They are so full of love <3

Jessica, I understand that you are scared. You and Jen lost so much later than me. It must be extra hard to find a place where you feel safe, if you ever will :hugs: if I could give you peace, I would. It really does help to reflect on how little control we have over some of it. It is easier to think that we do, we want to be in control. But some things are out of our hands. I love you.
As far as your DH being a dork and upsetting you, that is on him! I used to cry loads in my first pregnancy but now when my DH is a butt I ignore him. Last night when we went to bed he actually said &#8220;I&#8217;m mad at you.&#8221; And I told him &#8220;I am determined to be stress-free so frankly, my dear, I don&#8217;t give a damn.&#8221;
Can you try meditation maybe?

Laura, hurray for no UTI or meds! Rest now and take it easy&#8230;though not so easy to rest when you have to pee all the time huh? :)
So jealous of your cute bump. I really hope that I get one.

Angel, thanks for the Friday Ursula shout <3 I need it.
So glad that you get to see your mom and go you on avoiding the Zofran! :happydance:

Horsey, I adore the hell out of you and hope that this is your cycle. Where the hell is my cheerleading emoticon? For reals.

AFM: still so happy for every day. I feel reassured about everything. Last night I just laid there and visualized my baby growing. Hope it helps. Grow, grow, grow.
I also asked DH to go buy me some hamburger pickles and he refused because we already have 5 jars in the fridge. I had to explain to him that spears, jalapeno pickles, garlic pickles, baby kosher, and sour dills are NOT hamburger. He isn't the pickle connoisseur that I am. Making him buy me a big jar tonight on our date. I WILL WIN!


----------



## lilesMom

oh yucky pickles !!!! :) 
watchin always sunny in phileadelphia , <3 it :)
thanks bethany u wil so have ur lovely bump xxxx
im a dumbass, i was checking last page to see who was natasha :) 
i always call u tash now natasha, i blame baby brain :) 
laughing at myself now ;) 

amy im so sending u irish good luck :) xx

hi ray ray :) how u doin hon?


----------



## Storked

Laura, I have loved pickles since I was old enough to gum on them :D my day care gave me my very first. They liked to take pictures of the sour faces. They were dazed when my mom came to get me because I didn't make a face just opened my mouth for MORE. My mom told them that her kids are pickle eaters and ice eaters :)
Though I don't like any sort of sweet pickle. Gag.
Hurray for comedy :)
LOL I think I rarely call Natasha Tasha but I do use it on occasion hehe


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha , OH is a pickle lover too, i really dont like um :)
but i like the smell more since im preg, usually the smell of um makes me gag :)
that was me being a dumbass with the tasha thing ;) 
i have been forgetful last week r so :) :)


----------



## jen435

Laura beautiful bump! :)
Amy fixed for a st pattys day bfp. Need some luck from the irish its all urs! Lauras from ireland and im irish also :) come on we need this.
Horsey how are u?
Bethany hope u had a good day and got lots of nice new outfits! (per fb convo) also rub ur belly and tell ur lil one to grow grow grow!!
Jess i agree with amy ur sweet princess will be beautiful and healthy dont u worry.
Angel glad ur doing ok your a trooper no zofran! Glad ur getting some space from ur mom. I hope ur dh comes home soon. 
Tash wow alot of plans as for bc natural or the small bc pill would prob be short term best bet. Bc i dont like but it did work for me amd im preg for secomd time after being off it. Ur ideas are great :)
Who did i miss? This is terrible. Sorry i havent been on. Im very very depressed. Officially got call from my dentist saying "im not needed anymore on weds" idk if i.was fired or laid off with no intent of being hired there again. :( he did say i wasnt productive (slow). No dentist will hire me like that he said. Im not happy. I talked to adara (old office manager) & she said he been wanting to fire me since i told him i was pregnant bc i couldnt take my own xrays and he dreaded weds it wasnt time productive since i needed him or his staff. Now this he didnt say but adara did. Ugh im so so depressed :( dh jobs are so hard to find. I was there for almost 10monthes too. If he had issues why didnt he ever tell me?? Its bc he was just tired of dealing with it amd realized i wasnt gonna leave i honestly think that.


----------



## Storked

Oh no Jen that is terrible! I really wish you didn't have to deal with this kind of stuff. Like you don't have enough on your plate but then the stresses of job and money. :(
That seems really discrimatory to get rid of you because you want to protect your baby. Karma is going to get that jackass someday. 
I will pray that a good opportunity is headed your way. I think I will write your name down in prayer roll too so that you have extra prayers <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jen :hugs: I'm so sorry! What a jerk of a dentist! Maybe he'll hire you back after the baby is born in 10 short weeks (can't believe you're 30 weeks now)! In the meantime, wishing another opportunity comes your way and your spirits are lifted. 

G'mornin ladies!

I went with my Mom last night and watched The Great Oz in 3D. In fact, movies have been our theme this week! We've watched Playing for Keeps and the last 2 Breaking Dawns. Turns out its really great to have someone to watch these with. My DH, well lets just say he wouldn't watch "chick flicks" with me unless he was either in the dog house or it was my birthday. :haha: Today we plan to watch Dear John and start reading Beautiful Creatures. Happy Saturday! (Oh and for those who've asked...my DH doesn't get back until April.)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I just looked at FF...never mind the dotted crosshairs. You see it's because the program is "conflicted" between what your temps read and the reported +ve OPK. If you took it out, I wonder if the crosshairs would be solid :shrug: Remember, you know your body best...


----------



## mommylov

Jen I'm so sorry to hear about your dentist. I really wish you can catch a break. Seems to me he was a real big jerk. I hope you find something even better and have a boss with more compassion and understanding. Ridiculous that he has an issue with you being pregnant! :hugs:

Angel, sounds like you are having a nice relaxing time with your mom so far. I didn't realize your hubby was going to be gone for that long. When he gets back, your bump is going to grow so much! Lol I can't wait to hear about what he says about that! :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. 

Afm, I made an entry in my journal.... Oye ff :(


----------



## mommylov

Jen I'm so sorry to hear about your dentist. I really wish you can catch a break. Seems to me he was a real big jerk. I hope you find something even better and have a boss with more compassion and understanding. Ridiculous that he has an issue with you being pregnant! :hugs:

Angel, sounds like you are having a nice relaxing time with your mom so far. I didn't realize your hubby was going to be gone for that long. When he gets back, your bump is going to grow so much! Lol I can't wait to hear about what he says about that! :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far. 

Afm, I made an entry in my journal.... Oye ff :(


----------



## mommylov

Oops, didn't mean to double post :oops:


----------



## mommylov

I just took it out to see and the crosshairs actually went away :( Im confused as to what day to consider myself. I want to make sure I get my progesterone test done on the right 7dpo day.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can the meds have an impact on your temps? I used FF as a secondary source to confirm O and watch for AF. My FS and others all use OPKs as a measure for ovulation, so that was my primary. That being said, trust your instincts...they got you your BFP in the past :flow:

PS I'm sure your docs will say follow the OPKs too, so don't fret the dotted crosshairs.


----------



## mommylov

I was told that crinone doesn't enter blood so I don't know how it can affect my temp. I'll still go tomorrow for bloods based off of opk.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxx

jen what an ass he is , he totally just fired u cos ur preg and its easier for him to have someone who can do xrays. he couldnt tell u the truth cos it makes him look awfull and i know would be totally illegal here, not sure about there, xxxxxxxxx
hugs honey. some people have no bloody conscience!!!!!! so mad at him for u xxx
u will find a nice place to work after Lo with nice people xxxxxxxxx
sorry he is a di*k!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxx
no wonder u r down, i cant get over how he get away with it.
is it legal there? but i suppose if it isnt suing him is so much hassle and no guarnatee of gettin anything off the slimy liar xxxxxxxxxxx

angel hurray for mom and film marathon :) 
april wont be long flying in xxxx its yucky when they have to go away but makes um such a novelty when they come back , hee hee xxxxxxx
hope ur ms is easing sweetie xxxxxxx

bethany whats a prayer roll? do ur church pray for that person then?
thats lovely ;) xxxxxx

amy i must check out ur journal, im very lazy with things outside the thread :) xxxx
u got a pos opk didnt u? id so totally go with that day, or phone odc and tell um when u got it. temps arent totally relaible, i wouldnt go by um in this case.
they r a good indicator of a pattern but not concrete evidence of anything i dont think xxxx
when did u get ur pos opk again, sieve head lolly strikes again :)

no news here i slept so much last nt, i feel much better again, think bub has shifted again and now the washy powder clothes r outta my room i feel better ;) hurray :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps nearly 28 weeks, im so shocked how far along ive gotten, in a good way of course.
i am sooo thankfull :) thanks god :) and thanks girls for gettin me through all the rough patches, xxxxx love ye xxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, yup we pray for that person :)
Hurray for 28 weeks! You are much closer to holding your baby in your arms!

Angel, just got back from watching Oz with my DH :) have a wonderful movie time!

Amy, Angel is wise. Trust in the OPK! :hugs:

I went and bought maternity clothes. My bloat is super happy lol.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hurray for mat clothes, i loved buying mine, made it so much more real to me ;)

is anyone else upset cos its mothers day? is it in america too?
i havent cried this much in one day in months and months. 
argghh moms day should be banned :)
i went to my nephews 21 last nt, was lovely but one of my sis goes this is ur last moms day not being a mom, i was like i a mom, in my head im a mom of 2, its not my fault one is an angel. ive got an attack of the shoulds, as in she should be 3 months now. 
i promised myself i wouldnt do that after her edd but i cant help it today .
stupid moms day . 
i was hoping Oh would get me a card from lile and munchkin but he didnt, i kinda knew he wouldnt but would have liked one ;) 
i have to go visit my mom but i cant stop bloody crying long enough. doh!!
maybe im not as healed as i thought after liles loss. 
anyway enough of my ranting. :) ;)
hope evryone is well xxxxxxx
happy moms day to my fellow mommys to angels :) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hurray Laura!! Time is flying by!

I got my + opk last Sunday night so that makes today 7dpo according to that. I'm going to go get my blood drawn today and I will get my results tomorrow. 

:wave: to everyone! :)


----------



## Storked

Sorry Laura, it isn't Mother's Day in US yet :hugs: it IS a hard day though! We are never as healed as we think/hope. Love you dear.

Good luck Amy :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy hurray half way through tww, come one bfp xxxxxxxx

bethany thanks hon, xxx
im better now, i kind of got blind sided cos i didnt realise i would be upset :)
silly me ;) iwent to my parents and lots of siblings there with nieces and nephews and im better now again ,:)
the word should is hereby banished again, it doesnt help at all :) just upsets me ;)
its snowing mad here again, its cute . yucky for driving though :) but everything looks nicer :) 
hope all r well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

thanks angel :) 
i am better today :) xx
oh no the zany waking hours are starting early for u angel, :)
enjoy ur sleep xxx

hi and hugs to all x


----------



## Storked

Sweet dreams Angel :)

Hi Laura- glad today is better!

Hello to all my gorgeous ladies <3


----------



## AbbyZantelle

i have a question i was ttc for 4 years then last year i got pregnant but had a mc at 8 weeks 4 days that was the 3rd Dec 2012 my doc didnt tell me i cant start trying for a new baby so we just went ahead and keep trying January the 8th i got my period was not a lot only 4 days and only when i wipe today is 11 March and i still didnt get my period again i got woried ask hubby if it was posible that the doc took out the wrong stuff when i went for the d&c but hubby say its not posible i took 5 hpt first one had a very faint line second one didnt work at all the rest was neg the last one i took last month now i dont know am i pregnant or what is wrong with me im scared to go to the doc and for him to tell me that i can never get pregnant again as this is something i wanted since the day i was born and like i said was ttc for 4 years now plz tell me what to do next i really dont know should i try another hpt?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! Happy Monday to you all :)

Abby, so sorry for your loss. Every dr is different. Some will tell you that its ok to try right away and some will say that you need to wait. Did you go back in after your D&C? Usually they will check you to make sure there is no infection or left over tissue. If you havent gotten your period and said that you thought you saw a faint line on one of the HPT that you took, I would def put a call into your dr. They should be able to do some bloodwork to see if you are in fact pregnant or if there is left over tissue that is causing your HCG to stay elevated and not get to 0. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Storked

Abby, so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you! And you have had a rough time of it too, four years of wanting your babies!
It has been about two months since you had a period, correct? Any way that you can see a doc for a blood test (to measure hcg) and to share your worries? I think those pee sticks will just confuse you and be heartbreaking, especially since you have already gotten conflicting answer from them. Best to see a doctor to know for sure what is going on :flower:


----------



## Storked

Good morning Amy :)


----------



## AbbyZantelle

thanx for the reply ladies i will go see doc then, there was no left over tissue after the d&c but i will ask hubby to take me to the doc as soon as we have money lol thanx again


----------



## mommylov

Glad there was no tissue Abby. Hope you get the results you are looking for! :)

Hi Bethany!! How are you feeling?


----------



## Storked

Yep Abby, hope you get some good answers :flower:

Amy, I am just feeling conflicted as usual in the mornings. Do I leave my warm bed to go eat? Or do I stay and try to sleep more? DH left for south Texas again so feeling unmotivated.
How are you today? :)


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm... idk Im leaning more towards the warm bed but you did need to eat :) Very hard decission lol

Have you been feeling amy pregger symptoms? I have NO symptoms what so ever this cycle. I know its super early for me but I thought I would start to feel SOMETHING.. but no :(

OH!!! Just saw.. less than a month before you leave!!!! :dance:


----------



## Storked

Amy, you may not have any symptoms just yet :flower: maybe a BFP will catch you by surprise yeah? :) what symptoms do you normally feel when you get a BFP?

Food sounds like work. All I want is scrambled eggs on toast. Drool.
Oh you asked about symptoms! Well my boobs are sore. I squeeze them often just to make sure it is the same. They even tingled last night. I get lightheaded on occasion. Easily tired though I can't sleep all day. And bloating and cramps from bloating. Oh an I sometimes feel nauseous when I am hungry or when I go to sleep.
No MS or frequent urination which worry me a bit.


----------



## mommylov

I just remember sore boobs but I know that doesnt come until later. I cant go by CM because I am taking Crinone (Supposies) so I wouldnt know if its meds or CM. Just drives me mad!

I have read lots of women here saying that they havent had any symptoms until they are in thier 2nd tri! So I hope that gives you some comfort. I should really listen to my own advice and find comfort with that too lol


----------



## jen435

Amy fxd for bfp!!! Im praying this will be it for u!<3 i didnt have any symptoms at first so its normal.
:dust:

Bethany scrambled eggs w toast yum. Thats so great for baby too!! :) yay for mat clothes also! 

Angel is ur nausea and symptoms going away??when does oh come home? Glad u enjoyed ur mom. Reading ur post made me miss mine very much.

Laura third trimester already!! Final stretch :) how much have u put on so far? Im already at 22lbs and doctor isnt happy but wo exercise its gonna happen.

Horsey hi!! How are you??

Jess how is dd doing? Have u named her yet? How are ur girls and how are you?

Tash hi! How are u did u make a decision on bc yet?

I cant believe how far along some of u are already feels like its so slow fir me but then i look at ur progress im in aww. Has anyone named their baby yet or have ideas??? 

Im still depressed like extremely. I applied for UE according to definition i was laid off with no return and if u think about how lil hrs i got there at times maybe it was bc he was slow. But its bc i was pregnant and his single girl friend needed a job. This i know. For sure he does need to say it. I have huge headache been having trav rub my back shoulders neck and head and applying heat and cold compresses on my neck area. Feels a lil better but come back once removed. 

A question yesterday i got out of shower was drying off and noticed a small drop of ftesh blood on the floir. It was a decent amount but when i wiped just sorry tmi yellowish creamy discharge. So i dismissed it as a false alarm. Should i be concerned?? Do u think it has to do with me needing the rhpgram?? Im not dtd or anything at that matter. Not sure if i shpuld call. Shes moving a ton its super cute when she does.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks for the prayers Jen, Ill take them! :)

Im sorry that you are still feeling down. I would say that you got laid off too but it was my understanding that if you get laid off its because your employer terminated that position and it was no longer needed. They cant lay off someone and then hire somone for the same position. It could vary from state to state but I know in Cali and Colorado thats grounds for a law suit. If he says that you were fired, then you wouldnt be able to collect UE BUT there was no grounds from the sounds of things for them to fire you. Even "at will" employers need to follow some sort of protocol in order to get rid of someone (i.e. warnings that thier performance is unacceptable etc). I hope I dont add to your worrying but I just want to make sure you arent getting screwed in all this just because your boss wanted to hire his single female friend. As for the bleeding, maybe it came from somewhere else? If you wiped and there was nothing and you are saying it was fresh blood on the ground then Im not sure. Given your history, I would def put in a call to the dr and see what they say. Not worth chancing it if something is wrong.


----------



## xoxo4angel

AbbyZantelle said:


> i have a question i was ttc for 4 years then last year i got pregnant but had a mc at 8 weeks 4 days that was the 3rd Dec 2012 my doc didnt tell me i cant start trying for a new baby so we just went ahead and keep trying January the 8th i got my period was not a lot only 4 days and only when i wipe today is 11 March and i still didnt get my period again i got woried ask hubby if it was posible that the doc took out the wrong stuff when i went for the d&c but hubby say its not posible i took 5 hpt first one had a very faint line second one didnt work at all the rest was neg the last one i took last month now i dont know am i pregnant or what is wrong with me im scared to go to the doc and for him to tell me that i can never get pregnant again as this is something i wanted since the day i was born and like i said was ttc for 4 years now plz tell me what to do next i really dont know should i try another hpt?

I am very sorry for your loss. There are a lot of factors that can impact your cycle after a mc...it wouldn't hurt to check with the Dr to see why you haven't had your period in 8 weeks. We all have our fears and concerns about going to the Dr, but you have to trust they have your best interest at heart. In the meantime, I would certainly go ahead and take another HPT...be sure to use first morning urine. (PS your surgeon DID not take out ANYTHING you did not authorize him to take out, though we've all had that same thought I'm sure! Sending peaceful thoughts your way.)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ So my waking at 4am is part of being pregnant...oh joy. I enjoy my sleep, I'm going to have a chat with my little fella and gently remind him that he will keep me up when he gets here, so a solid 8-10 hours of sleep right now would be DIVINE! :haha:

Jen ~ I hope you qualify for UE...what an ass your boss is! I hope you are able to pull yourself out of the trenches of depression...I imagine the stress is not good for you or baby. And yes, please call the HR nurse and see what she thinks about the bleeding. No need to take any unnecessary risk...

Amy ~ Temps still look good doll! Have they given you your progesterone levels yet?

Tash & Horsey ~ Hola amigas! Hope this finds you in good spirits.

Jess ~ I bet your girls are excited to see and feel the baby kick! Such excitement in your house!

Bethany ~ Maternity clothes...It's so nice to find that my fav designers (Paige Denim, Hudson, Joe's) have maternity cropped jeans! I am in love with the below the belly, but am in no rush for the full coverage "sock pants" (though I have a pair of them). 

Hope you all are having a nice Monday...I'm so sleepy! :sleep:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Angel! They did and once again I now feel so bad for being a bit emotional because they came back at..... 26.88!!!!! I have NEVER seen it at that level before! Im so beyond excited right now! Maybe thats the reason for the pain that I had during ovulation last week. Oh please oh please let us get pregnant with a healthy lo that sticks!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Holy mackerel! :dance: That is such an amazing number! Come on sticky LO!!


----------



## mommylov

I thought so too! My eyes filled with tears when I got that text. Tears of joy that it. Im so happy right now. Now just really hoping that I get that :bfp: next week!

How are you doing?


----------



## Storked

Amy, yes follow that advice! I will cling to it as well :hugs:
I didn't really have any pregnancy symptoms before my BFP either, if that reassures you. Was just the same as AF symptoms.
GREAT NEWS on your progesterone! :thumbup:

Jen, I am so sorry that you are depressed but I know that I would be too with all that stress :hugs: I have to agree with Amy. It doesn't sound like you were laid off, it sounds like he is just a jackass. He will experience a special kind of hell for this. 
Sounds to me like also maybe the blood came from elsewhere. Did you shave?

Angel, I just picked up some cheapies at Ross. I will splurge more if all goes well. I have already decided that if I make it to 2nd tri that I will reward myself by signing up for a prenatal yoga class :)
Were you able to get back to sleep?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun :hugs: Im on :cloud9: for the moment! heheh


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a relief Amy! Come on BFP! Think pink... As in that 2nd pink line that is going to show up on your HPT this Sunday!! 

Bethany ~ Ross sells maternity? I need to mosey over there. I have just started buying maternity clothes. I was using the rubber band method and a trendy top with my normal pants. I will also hit up my gf's and sis for hand-me downs!


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Thanks hun :hugs: Im on :cloud9: for the moment! heheh

Sounds like it was just what you needed to hear today right? :)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, Ross does sell some cute maternity things :)

Bethany, it was! :dance: Now like Angel said, Im thinking green and pink. Green for luck of the Irish and pink for that 2nd line on my HPT this weekend!


----------



## Storked

Amy, Laura said you have the luck of the Irish ;)

Angel, my niece got all of her maternity clothes at Ross! I also hit up the Goodwill around here but the section marked maternity was just plus size clothing. I was like whaa? Not worth it. And it always smells like second-hand smoke in there..


----------



## lilesMom

AbbyZantelle said:


> i have a question i was ttc for 4 years then last year i got pregnant but had a mc at 8 weeks 4 days that was the 3rd Dec 2012 my doc didnt tell me i cant start trying for a new baby so we just went ahead and keep trying January the 8th i got my period was not a lot only 4 days and only when i wipe today is 11 March and i still didnt get my period again i got woried ask hubby if it was posible that the doc took out the wrong stuff when i went for the d&c but hubby say its not posible i took 5 hpt first one had a very faint line second one didnt work at all the rest was neg the last one i took last month now i dont know am i pregnant or what is wrong with me im scared to go to the doc and for him to tell me that i can never get pregnant again as this is something i wanted since the day i was born and like i said was ttc for 4 years now plz tell me what to do next i really dont know should i try another hpt?

hugs hon sorry for ur loss, xxx
i agree witht he girls best to go to ur doc to get proper answers since pee tests dont seem to be giving u a clear picture. 
we dont get checked in ireland to get all clear, thats main reason they say wait one af, but u did get one af of 4 days long didnt u?
my second af wasnt on time hon so i wouldnt be overly worried about it being late, i didnt get my first af till 5.5 weeks after d and c and my second af was late too, it took 4 weeks 3 dasy and im normally 28 days like clock work. 
was ur faint pos last cycel or this cycle? if it was last cycle and ur -ves are this cycle id say wait and see for few days, but if faint pos was this cycle id say go to ur doc and check . 
let us know how u get on, hugs hon xxxxxxxxxxx 
dont think u can never get preg , u have proved u can get preg, 
it could just be rotten luck u had mc xxxx
i had mmc on my first and now i 28 weeks preg , xxxx
dont lose hope hon xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy fx for surprise bfp, no symptoms at this stage is way more the norm than havign symptoms xxxxx

bethany i vote make brekkie and take it back to bed :) prob too late at this stage :)

jen could the blood be from a nick or something if u shave? 
id ring doc and ask if not just in case, but should be fine when only tiny bit, but id def feel better checking xxxxxx
jen weird qs but could it be from piles? any straining goin to loo :) tmi but could be that too xx

angel the weird waking hours are for me anyway, i usually sleep sooo well :)
i was up for and hour and half in middle of last nt too, its ebcome normal for me now :) 
i am gettin good sleep just split sleep :)

amy just saw ur results, whoop whoop xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Angel, Ross does sell some cute maternity things :)
> 
> Bethany, it was! :dance: Now like Angel said, Im thinking green and pink. Green for luck of the Irish and pink for that 2nd line on my HPT this weekend!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
hurray :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sooo it turns out my gran nephew has slapped cheek (human verison of parvo virus), 
its dangerous for preg women but more so before 20 weeks, so now me nad my preg Sil cant go to our nieces christenign next weekend or my godsons and dads bday party prob followin week, waaahhhh!!! i already have littel enought to do day to day, was really lookign forward to um, . but doc advised not to go, so.......
cant chance it, il have to be a hermit for next month when i thought i was gonna have a nice busy month with lots of partys,, waahh :) 
im ok really, it sworth not goin just in case, but id love to be able to go. 
i already met my bro (granda of gran nephew ) on sat nt so just hoping he didnt already bloody pass it to me. he never told us gra nephew had it and came to the party.
2 weeks ago, i met him and was in room wiht him for about an hour and suddenly he says his tummy is stil sick form vomiting bug, doh!! dont think he gets the whoel things being more dangerous during pregnancy. oh well. fx and prayers, he didnt give it to us,


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, after hearing your progesterone levels I was so happy for you. This sounds very promising!! Mine were never that high even when I was like 7 weeks pregnant!! I love you all. I am out the door right now but I have a very creepy story to tell you guys later. It involves going to the store with my family and a grown man taking very creepy photos of my older daughter and ends with my husband getting in the guys face and 3 men surrounding him.... I will fill in the details later!! lol. Love you all!


----------



## mommylov

Ohno Laura! :( Poor thing. Are they able to do anything to treat it? I hope he gets better and that you can see them soon. Are you and bubs able to be around him after you give birth?

Funny side note... just noticed that you kept my name green Laura... **thinking greeeeeeeeeeeeen** :D


----------



## Storked

Laura, I just ate a granola bar and some string cheese for breakfast lol.
I want to smack your relatives for not saying anything ahead of time re: sickness! Hopefully you didn't catch it. Now you get to be a hermit like me ;)


----------



## mommylov

OMG Jess! Yes, you need to tell us what happened! How gross :(


----------



## Storked

Amy, woohoo think green!

Jessica, whoa that is super disturbing!


----------



## lilesMom

jess what weirdos there are out there!!! hugs 

amy, im optimistic u would be needing green very very soon so i left it ;) 
come one green and pink, with levels like that ur Lo be in womb til college :)
great results honey xxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany good choice :) :)

no treatment, they wait and see if i develop symotoms and see from there, 
some people on internet say u can take antivirals, but most say only extra monitoring of baby cos a few complications it can cause, doh!!!
it is more dangerous before 20 weeks though so hoping it all be fine. 

jen i forgot to say ive put on 11 pounds, but i was overweight starting , u werent hon so 22 sounds fine for u , starting at normal weight xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Well Laura, hopefully all will be ok! Fingers crossed.

I hate to say this but sometimes I wish I could just fast forward to second tri. I've made up some pregnancy affirmations that I recite every day to try and feel more confident. Hopefully they will work long-term eventually.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, just got home. My mom took me out for lunch. So back to the twisted story I was telling you. Me and the family went to Costco yesterday, and when my husband was a little far away from us looking for something, I saw 3 men staring at my older daughter and kind of giggling and then one of them places their phone in such a position that you can tell he's centering it, or trying to get a good pic. My mom was right there with us and she started staring at him with a mad face and then they walked away quickly to go and hide. 
My husband comes to the cart and I tell him that I think those 3 men over there were taking pictures of our daughter. My husband walked just next to him as the perv was going through his pictures and guess what my dh sees, this man who is a total stranger looking at a picture of OUR daughter!!! This guy got totally busted. What a coincidence that my husband caught him looking at the picture this pervert took of our daughter. By the way it was a profile picture where you can see her whole body and I assume he did this because my daughter has a big butt (no excuse for what he did of course!!) My husband looked so furious while he was talking to this guy, and then this mans 2 other friends cornered my husband and my hubby demanded that he erase the pics or he call the police!! He didn't bother on calling because he knew the idiot would erase the pics before they got there ( also I think he was so furious he just didn't think about it. So my husband made this asshole go through his phone pics and ordered him to delete the pics and he did. The funny thing is that my hubby said the guys fingers were trembling as he was erasing them. I am happy that I caught this perv doing this. What is scary is, has this happened before and I didn't even notice it?? There are a lot of sick pedophiles out there. :growlmad:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I have felt the same way my whole pregnancy. I also wish I could just fast forward time. It is natural though hon. We can't help it, especially with what we have been through. Don't worry though, it does get better with time. I pray these next few weeks go buy swiftly for you. b:hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, how scary but SO GLAD that your DH took care of things! Good on him for making that creep delete it. Gah there are some disgusting people in the world.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Bethany, I have felt the same way my whole pregnancy. I also wish I could just fast forward time. It is natural though hon. We can't help it, especially with what we have been through. Don't worry though, it does get better with time. I pray these next few weeks go buy swiftly for you. b:hugs:

Thank you so much. I feel horrible, like I should enjoy every bit but I just want to get to a point where, for me, I feel safe.


----------



## aaronswoman79

wow Laura, I hope your gran nephew recovers swiftly from that virus! Sorry about not being able to go to the family events. :nope: But also thank goodness they found out about this before you actually did go! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, I have felt the same way my whole pregnancy. I also wish I could just fast forward time. It is natural though hon. We can't help it, especially with what we have been through. Don't worry though, it does get better with time. I pray these next few weeks go buy swiftly for you. b:hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much. I feel horrible, like I should enjoy every bit but I just want to get to a point where, for me, I feel safe.Click to expand...

Just remember what you are feeling is perfectly natural and normal. We have been through past heartache and I guess at times we feel the way we do as a protective measure. I have my fx for you and that you will have a beautiful baby in your arms before you know it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I am so so sorry for what you are going through right now, and pray that in the near future you are able to find a wonderful job with a great boss! I hope you and your little girl are doing great!! Every time you feel down just think about the precious little girl that you are carrying who will be in your arms before you know it! What a blessing she is! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, I have felt the same way my whole pregnancy. I also wish I could just fast forward time. It is natural though hon. We can't help it, especially with what we have been through. Don't worry though, it does get better with time. I pray these next few weeks go buy swiftly for you. b:hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much. I feel horrible, like I should enjoy every bit but I just want to get to a point where, for me, I feel safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember what you are feeling is perfectly natural and normal. We have been through past heartache and I guess at times we feel the way we do as a protective measure. I have my fx for you and that you will have a beautiful baby in your arms before you know it!Click to expand...

Yes I keep telling myself "my babu is happy and healthy"...now I just hope that my little salty tadpole (our pirate name for our baby) really is happy and healthy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, hope you are feeling better! Can't believe in a few weeks you will be half way through your pregnancy journey! Then time to start preparing for your precious little boy. :hugs:


----------



## AbbyZantelle

Hey me again let me explain my story with dates lol then u will understand better first i have to say i alwys get my period on the same date every month exsample if 11 sep then 11 oct and 11 nov oky i had my last period when i was preg 11 sep but doc said i baby took place on 2 oct 2012 then i had a mc 3 dec 2012 with a d&c i then got my period 8 jan 2013, 8 feb 2013 no period 8 march 2013 no period.... took a hpt this morning (12 march 2013) but neg again, i was wondering if i drink a lot of water and coke during the night and go pee about 22h00 and take hpt 05h50 could that be the reason for the neg plz let me know as soon as possible so i dont drink tonight and dont go pee.... another thing someone told me i have to know the doc keep my intrest at heart... i live in south africa and i can promise u thats not true at all... lol thanx ladies for the help


----------



## lilesMom

bethany keep with ur affirmations hon and try ur best to enjoy, 
im soo positive for u that all will go well and then u wil kick urself u couldnt enjoy any of it :) if god forbid anything happened all u would have would be worry , no joy out of this preg so either way its better to be as positvie as u possibly can xxxxx
we wil be meetin and comparing Lo in thailand before u know it ;) xxxxxxx
bethany does have her sticky rainbow babe, thats my mantra for u xxxxxxxx
i worried lots espeacially in first tri, u cant avoid the worry completly but u can focus on the good and the magic of it as much as poss :) xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxx

jess what freaks , scary stuff. some people are just twisted xxxx
glad u got pics deleted .
i actually did go to one family event sat nt (nephews 21st) and met my bro, who has been in contact with the patient, doh!! i didnt know he was sick till next day. feck sake. its droplet spread and my bro doesnt have a cold and i was a bit away from him . so hoping it be fine. :) 

abby im not sure hon , i would prob check with doc , but if ur doc isnt helpfull im not sure what to do, 2 months without period for second cycle after d and c , sounds a bit weird to me, id prefer to check it out if it was me. hope u get ur answers soon xxxxx
i too am normally like clockwork, it took 3 cycles for mine to come back to normal af . but i was only few days late on the second af, aybe ur first af wasnt true af but timing was right. sorry i dont have answer hon xxxxxx

jen hi hon, hope ur better today xxxxxxxxx

my munchkin is scaring me again by being ultra quiet. 
last time this happened it was just growing phase but they do say watch out for decreased movement, i may ring the hosp soon and ask if he doesnt start his usual kicking away at me ;)


----------



## mommylov

Abby, I agree with Laura in that it might not be a bad idea to get checked by your dr. I know that you said that drs there arent always the most reliable but not having a period for that long after a d&c is unusual. Im sorry I couldnt be of more help and hope that everything is ok.

Laura, I think its bub growing again too but if you are really concerened, best check it out for peace of mind. :)

Jess, OMG! What creeps! Im so glad that your hubby confronted them and got them to delete her pics. What pervs!!! Im sorry that you even had to go through that experience at all :(

Jen & Tash, hope you girls are holding up ok :hugs:

Bethany, still singing the Ursula song for ya *Just keep sticking* :)

Horsey, hope youre doing ok hun and that the IUI worked!

Angel, hope your feeling great and enjoying this time with your mom.

Love to all my ladies! :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy i had some choc and he moved about for a bit, think it is just growth spurt, im just being a worry wart :) xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Its totally understandable! Youre a mommy and this is just the begining of the worrying you will do for bubs! heheh Im glad he started moving and that you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy, im off to the pool now , chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Have fun!


----------



## lilesMom

pool was lovely, hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Abby, so sorry for your loss hon. :( I have to say that I agree with the other ladies. You really should get checked. Just to make sure there is no infection and everything is doing ok. Since we all have different experiences after d&c it is very hard to diagnose what is going on. Only a doc could really do that. I have heard of women having wacky cycles after d&c, but again I think a doc could give you a better answer. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura I struggle so much with my babies activity level. For like 2 days in a row she will be moving inside me like a ninja, and then another 2 days go by and then she moves but lighter movements, then another 2 days go by and the movement picks up, then there are the quiet days and the super active days. It drives me crazy because I focus so much on how much she is moving and how hard she is kicking. :( Sometimes I feel like its driving me crazy! So glad that your lo started moving around, I am sure he is just fine, just not as active some days! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, sorry if I sound ignorant, but couldn't a high progesterone level like that indicate that you are possibly pregnant? I am not sure how that works. But my progesterone never got that high, I believe at 6 weeks, it was only at 11.5. And you don't even have a +hpt yet and your progesterone is so high!! That is so awesome. It sounds like your body is really at work right now. I am going to have fx until you take that hpt!! Hoping you get good news this cycle!!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura I struggle so much with my babies activity level. For like 2 days in a row she will be moving inside me like a ninja, and then another 2 days go by and then she moves but lighter movements, then another 2 days go by and the movement picks up, then there are the quiet days and the super active days. It drives me crazy because I focus so much on how much she is moving and how hard she is kicking. :( Sometimes I feel like its driving me crazy! So glad that your lo started moving around, I am sure he is just fine, just not as active some days! :hugs:

thanks babe, :) wish i had a little window into my tummy i could check on Lo :) 
today was first day i really wished he was already born so i could know he was ok :) im tryin not to wish away my preg and enjoy it :)
OH and me r goin to cinema now so i can distract myself and stop overly focusing on bub:) thanks hon. xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, hope you and lo are doing great today!! 

Jen, I truly hope you are feeling better hon. Sending lots of :hugs: to you!

Tash, here thinking about you hon. Hope you can check on in once in a while, at least to let us know how you are doing hon. :hugs:

Hi Angel, is your mom still visiting you?? Hope both of you are having a great time!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So my daughters grades are just slipping more and more and more. My dh had a meeting with her teachers last week, who basically told us that they know she is performing way below her abilities (was a straight A student along with being highly advanced in all subjects when she does her yearly testing). And yesterday we found out what is going on. Apparently, the bullying never stopped. And some psychopath girl that use to be her best friend has managed to turn almost all of her friends against her, except for 1 friend. We found out these girls are starting to corner her, surround her and yell mean things to her. So now that we know this, we are going to meet with her principal and vice principal who happens to have a degree in psychology also. This has to stop, and I know this school has zero tolerance for bullying. What happened between her and this girl is a long story, but to put it short, I think this kid is crazy!! She is a stalker, she has followed my daughter around, stares at her a lot, and still attempts to say hi to my daughter one day and then the next day spreads more hate and rumors about her. Part of it has to do with the girl becoming too clingy with my daughter and it made her uncomfortable, and the other is because my daughter was friends with a boy that this girl liked, and apparently she demanded my daughter to not talk to the boy anymore. Gosh, girls this age are so much drama!!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, sorry if I sound ignorant, but couldn't a high progesterone level like that indicate that you are possibly pregnant? I am not sure how that works. But my progesterone never got that high, I believe at 6 weeks, it was only at 11.5. And you don't even have a +hpt yet and your progesterone is so high!! That is so awesome. It sounds like your body is really at work right now. I am going to have fx until you take that hpt!! Hoping you get good news this cycle!!

You know its funny that you said that because the thought crossed my mind too and I got all excited. I googled it and turns out that they say anything above 15 for a medicated cycle and 10 for unmedicated at 7dpo is ideal. Now, my dr didnt say that at all. She was happy with the 12.something that I got last month (medicated but only 50mg Clomid) and 10.something unmedicated. I took 100mg of Clomid this cycle and my folli scan and everything was just the same as last cycle but it mustve grown like crazy the couple of days after that or my folli is producing a great amount of progesterone this time. With my last pregnancy, it was at 8.something at about 4wks and I went on to mc naturally the following week. I told dh that with my levels being at 26.88, that gives us a great chance of sustaining a pregnancy so Im praying that Im pregnant. I dont know if you remember but I was complaining about how my ovulation pains last week were pretty strong. Googled that too and I read where a lady had the same thing and everything she felt those strong pains, she got pregnant.


----------



## Storked

Abby, I have to agree with the other ladies. A doctor will be the only person that can run tests and tell you what is going on with your body. It is frustrating :hugs:

Laura, I try to stay positive but it is SO hard. Especially when women on the boards go on about their strong symptoms and none of mine feel that way. I am not super tired, my breasts don't ache to the point of tears, my cramps are probably bloat, and I have no MS. I actually woke up with the thought that I don't feel pregnant today.
Kind of sucks that my appointment is so far off because if something is wrong I won't know all this time. After my MMC I feel like my body doesn't know it's business. :(
Glad the baby responded to chocolate :D

Amy, thanks for the song. I need it today :(
Still happy over your levels? :) is Jessica right and it can indicate pregnancy? :)

Jessica, I am trying to get over being a sad sack today. How are you?

Well guys it is time for watching tv in the nude again. Maybe that will cheer me up lol


----------



## mommylov

Oye... so sad to hear about the bullying Jess. :( I had a feeling it had to do with some sort of jealousy. Im sure she is beautiful and girls at that age have such a hard time dealing with others getting attention and what not. It breaks my heart that she has to deal with this. This is suppose to be the best time of her life and its a nightmare. I hope that the principal really does something about it and they get it under control. Also hope that your daughter doesnt let this eat at her. Its hard to convince girls at this age that there is nothing wrong with them and that this is all due to the others girls being jealous. I hope she is ok :(


----------



## mommylov

Why whats wrong Bethany? Having a down day hun? :( :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> So my daughters grades are just slipping more and more and more. My dh had a meeting with her teachers last week, who basically told us that they know she is performing way below her abilities (was a straight A student along with being highly advanced in all subjects when she does her yearly testing). And yesterday we found out what is going on. Apparently, the bullying never stopped. And some psychopath girl that use to be her best friend has managed to turn almost all of her friends against her, except for 1 friend. We found out these girls are starting to corner her, surround her and yell mean things to her. So now that we know this, we are going to meet with her principal and vice principal who happens to have a degree in psychology also. This has to stop, and I know this school has zero tolerance for bullying. What happened between her and this girl is a long story, but to put it short, I think this kid is crazy!! She is a stalker, she has followed my daughter around, stares at her a lot, and still attempts to say hi to my daughter one day and then the next day spreads more hate and rumors about her. Part of it has to do with the girl becoming too clingy with my daughter and it made her uncomfortable, and the other is because my daughter was friends with a boy that this girl liked, and apparently she demanded my daughter to not talk to the boy anymore. Gosh, girls this age are so much drama!!

Why are kids such jackasses? Seriously. Do you remember kids being such jackasses at her age? Wow :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so if you are pregnant, the due date would be in late November or early December? That would be a wonderful time to have a baby!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I just saw that you got diagnosed with Heterozygous FVL? When did you find that out? I read a little about it and it sounds similar to what I have with the MTHFR... needing extra folic acid and in some cases Lovenox. Instead of Folgard, Im on NeevoDHA. Everything is going to be ok hun. Since you know about it early on, they are able to supplement. :hug:


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, so if you are pregnant, the due date would be in late November or early December? That would be a wonderful time to have a baby!

I would be due Nov 26th :) I use to say that I didnt want a baby right around a holiday but I really dont care now. I just want a healthy LO ANYTIME! :baby:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Amy, sorry if I sound ignorant, but couldn't a high progesterone level like that indicate that you are possibly pregnant? I am not sure how that works. But my progesterone never got that high, I believe at 6 weeks, it was only at 11.5. And you don't even have a +hpt yet and your progesterone is so high!! That is so awesome. It sounds like your body is really at work right now. I am going to have fx until you take that hpt!! Hoping you get good news this cycle!!
> 
> You know its funny that you said that because the thought crossed my mind too and I got all excited. I googled it and turns out that they say anything above 15 for a medicated cycle and 10 for unmedicated at 7dpo is ideal. Now, my dr didnt say that at all. She was happy with the 12.something that I got last month (medicated but only 50mg Clomid) and 10.something unmedicated. I took 100mg of Clomid this cycle and my folli scan and everything was just the same as last cycle but it mustve grown like crazy the couple of days after that or my folli is producing a great amount of progesterone this time. With my last pregnancy, it was at 8.something at about 4wks and I went on to mc naturally the following week. I told dh that with my levels being at 26.88, that gives us a great chance of sustaining a pregnancy so Im praying that Im pregnant. I dont know if you remember but I was complaining about how my ovulation pains last week were pretty strong. Googled that too and I read where a lady had the same thing and everything she felt those strong pains, she got pregnant.Click to expand...

This is great :)


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Bethany, I just saw that you got diagnosed with Heterozygous FVL? When did you find that out? I read a little about it and it sounds similar to what I have with the MTHFR... needing extra folic acid and in some cases Lovenox. Instead of Folgard, Im on NeevoDHA. Everything is going to be ok hun. Since you know about it early on, they are able to supplement. :hug:

I don't need extra folic acid :flower: I was diagnosed years ago- it runs in my family. A lot of people have it but it isn't usually a cause for concern. However, my two sisters that have it have almost died. Pregnancy increases risk of clots and just having FVL mutation is also an increased risk. It is why docs put me on blood thinners...bad family history.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Oye... so sad to hear about the bullying Jess. :( I had a feeling it had to do with some sort of jealousy. Im sure she is beautiful and girls at that age have such a hard time dealing with others getting attention and what not. It breaks my heart that she has to deal with this. This is suppose to be the best time of her life and its a nightmare. I hope that the principal really does something about it and they get it under control. Also hope that your daughter doesnt let this eat at her. Its hard to convince girls at this age that there is nothing wrong with them and that this is all due to the others girls being jealous. I hope she is ok :(

Thank you so much hon. Its been hard because it puts a knot in my chest when I think about what she is going through at school. She really doesn't want us to go to the principal and is scared everything will escalate, but I think we have gotten to a point where it can get violent because now they are surrounding her and calling her names. I think this girl is jealous and she has tried in so many ways to bring my daughter down. Even when they were friends. But I thought her other friends knew better than this. I have even met some of their parents and my daughter was really good friends with these girls. I just don't get why kids can be so mean. The teachers have pointed out that my daughter is not very assertive and is extremely timid, but that still does not give these girls an excuse to treat my daughter like this.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Oye... so sad to hear about the bullying Jess. :( I had a feeling it had to do with some sort of jealousy. Im sure she is beautiful and girls at that age have such a hard time dealing with others getting attention and what not. It breaks my heart that she has to deal with this. This is suppose to be the best time of her life and its a nightmare. I hope that the principal really does something about it and they get it under control. Also hope that your daughter doesnt let this eat at her. Its hard to convince girls at this age that there is nothing wrong with them and that this is all due to the others girls being jealous. I hope she is ok :(
> 
> Thank you so much hon. Its been hard because it puts a knot in my chest when I think about what she is going through at school. She really doesn't want us to go to the principal and is scared everything will escalate, but I think we have gotten to a point where it can get violent because now they are surrounding her and calling her names. I think this girl is jealous and she has tried in so many ways to bring my daughter down. Even when they were friends. But I thought her other friends knew better than this. I have even met some of their parents and my daughter was really good friends with these girls. I just don't get why kids can be so mean. The teachers have pointed out that my daughter is not very assertive and is extremely timid, but that still does not give these girls an excuse to treat my daughter like this.Click to expand...

So by saying that she isn't assertive are they blaming her, the victim? Sometimes even when you stand up for yourself you still get bullied.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, welcome to the world of pregnancy mood swings. I am sure you feel down also due to hormonal levels. As for the symptoms. I didn't get morning sickness, only 1 day I got it. But I did get food aversions where nothing appealed to me and food just looked unappealing to me. I never really got sore boobs, my boobs started getting sore at about 12 weeks and then it almost completely subsided by 20 weeks. Then again I have barely ever suffered the sore boobs in any of my pregnancies. All pregnancies are different hon. And if you don't want to wait that long, you don't have to. I didn't, but then again I had good reason. I started spotting and went right to emergency. It was so scary for me to have some bleeding with pregnancy also after I had already suffered a mc. You can always go in earlier and have your lo checked. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I see. Ya, only read a little about it so I wasnt sure but saw people posting they had some form of MTHFR with it. Im sorry to hear about what your sisters went through and pray the same wont happen to you. As for the lack of symptoms, I know it doesnt help you but there seriously a ton of women that dont have symptoms this early if at all. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better. There is no way they can get you in earlier? What if you told them all of this and Im sure they know your history so maybe that would make them get you in?

Jess, I cant even imagine. I was bullied as a child and its a horrible feeling. I was bullied in middle school because I went to a mostly white school and Im Indian so they would always laugh and point and tell me that I smell (Which I knew I didnt). Im PE, they would come right up to me as I was standing in front of my locker and slam is shut in my face. I would just go and cry but as time went on and I got into high school things got better. I hope the same happens for your daughter. This is the age where you make friends and some last and some dont but you really figure out who is true.


----------



## Storked

Amy, my doctor won't see me before 8 weeks. There really isn't anything they can do for me anyways.
How terrible that you were bullied Amy. Big hugs :hugs:

Jessica, I really hope that I just have a healthy but easy pregnancy. Afraid I can't go in earlier and DH would be a jerk if I went to ER just hoping for a scan :(
I just hate the thought of thinking that everything is fine and not knowing that my baby is dead inside of me again. On the one hand it is like, my body doesn't want to let go and that is a seeming strength. On the other hand, I would rather know that it is over instead of reading "your baby is now the size of an olive!" and whatnot.


----------



## Storked

Oh and Amy, I bet all will be well for me in regards to clots. My sisters were diagnosed a little late. With some prevention, like what I have with my shots, who knows? They may have been fine :flower:


----------



## mommylov

I think you will be too and this IS your rainbow baby :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Bethany, I see. Ya, only read a little about it so I wasnt sure but saw people posting they had some form of MTHFR with it. Im sorry to hear about what your sisters went through and pray the same wont happen to you. As for the lack of symptoms, I know it doesnt help you but there seriously a ton of women that dont have symptoms this early if at all. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better. There is no way they can get you in earlier? What if you told them all of this and Im sure they know your history so maybe that would make them get you in?
> 
> Jess, I cant even imagine. I was bullied as a child and its a horrible feeling. I was bullied in middle school because I went to a mostly white school and Im Indian so they would always laugh and point and tell me that I smell (Which I knew I didnt). Im PE, they would come right up to me as I was standing in front of my locker and slam is shut in my face. I would just go and cry but as time went on and I got into high school things got better. I hope the same happens for your daughter. This is the age where you make friends and some last and some dont but you really figure out who is true.

omg, I am so sorry you had to endure all of that. How would you react towards them? My daughter doesn't like to be mean, so she doesn't really defend herself like she should. I was pretty much a pushover when I was bullied. Talk about intolerance that they made fun of you just because of the color of your skin. Kids would make fun of me because I told then I was half hispanic (which I am) lol. And they didn't believe me because I am white. Kind of the opposite of what happened to you. They would make fun of me because of how white I was. Stupid I know. Kids always seem to look for a reason to make trouble. And then they would call me Jiraff because of my height ( I am not even that tall... 5'7''). Funny thing is, my daughter is just about 5'7'' and this psycho girl calls her a shrimp. Like I said, she always looks for a reason to put my daughter down. I hope they don't start to tease my daughter because of the color of her skin. She is brown and she has never been teased about that, but then again I live in the Bay Area, where it is very ethnically diverse.


----------



## lilesMom

jess ur poor daughter, with teenage girls , its always about a boy and jealousy, 
hope ye can get the little brat to stop hassling ur DD xxxxx

amy hoping strong ov pains and high progesterone = bfp xxxxxxxx

bethany my only syptoms at ur stage was burping and some sleepiness . also had the cramping. u have the cramping , ur better off without the gas hee hee and i wasnt extremely tired at that stage only sleepy :)
most people dont have symptoms for a long time and some get none til like third tri. 
hoping ur the lucky ones who sail through preg xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
enjoy naked telly xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i was still readin and my comp went bananas :)
amy sorry u were bullied, what idiots kids can be.
i was too in national school, ( younger school, up to age 12 ). i was best friends with this girl, we both liked the same guy, i admitted it and used to talk to him, she got jealous and got everyone callin me names behind my back to make him not like me. 
a nice group of girls took me aside and told me, they then became my best friends, so they did me a favour really, i ditched the snakey friends and got good ones out of it.. :)
it hurt like hell for awhile though, i used to go home cryin to my mom every day for awhile. when i confronted um they denied it. then i said i knew it was true so they mocked me to my face, i wasnt long changing my friends then, i was lucky the nice girls told me :) it wil work out for u r dd too hon but i would go to the school if u reckon it could escalate to violence, xxxxx hugs xxxx

bethany i hope things work out ok for u honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Bethany, I see. Ya, only read a little about it so I wasnt sure but saw people posting they had some form of MTHFR with it. Im sorry to hear about what your sisters went through and pray the same wont happen to you. As for the lack of symptoms, I know it doesnt help you but there seriously a ton of women that dont have symptoms this early if at all. I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better. There is no way they can get you in earlier? What if you told them all of this and Im sure they know your history so maybe that would make them get you in?
> 
> Jess, I cant even imagine. I was bullied as a child and its a horrible feeling. I was bullied in middle school because I went to a mostly white school and Im Indian so they would always laugh and point and tell me that I smell (Which I knew I didnt). Im PE, they would come right up to me as I was standing in front of my locker and slam is shut in my face. I would just go and cry but as time went on and I got into high school things got better. I hope the same happens for your daughter. This is the age where you make friends and some last and some dont but you really figure out who is true.
> 
> omg, I am so sorry you had to endure all of that. How would you react towards them? My daughter doesn't like to be mean, so she doesn't really defend herself like she should. I was pretty much a pushover when I was bullied. Talk about intolerance that they made fun of you just because of the color of your skin. Kids would make fun of me because I told then I was half hispanic (which I am) lol. And they didn't believe me because I am white. Kind of the opposite of what happened to you. They would make fun of me because of how white I was. Stupid I know. Kids always seem to look for a reason to make trouble. And then they would call me Jiraff because of my height ( I am not even that tall... 5'7''). Funny thing is, my daughter is just about 5'7'' and this psycho girl calls her a shrimp. Like I said, she always looks for a reason to put my daughter down. I hope they don't start to tease my daughter because of the color of her skin. She is brown and she has never been teased about that, but then again I live in the Bay Area, where it is very ethnically diverse.Click to expand...

To be honest, I was just like your daughter and wasn't confrontational. But things are different now. We have to worry about guns and worse things :( There is so much pressure on teens these days :(


----------



## mommylov

Good morning girls!


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning! Happy Hump Day!

Amy ~ 10dpo today and temps look good (or are you going by FF and only 8dpo?)! Testing in 4 sleeps! 

Re: Bullying :grr: Jess, the Principal has to take this seriously, Fx'd for prompt results! 

Afm ~ Still hanging with my Ma. She is going to my brother's for a couple of nights, then one more night here with me. She'll be tucked safely back with my Dad on Sunday (43 years of marriage and he is lost without her.). 

I feel a bacon egg and cheese biscuit calling my name...got to run!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Angel! Yum! Enjoy your breakfast.. it sounds yummy! No, I think Im going off of my OPK. Last Sunday and Monday were very painful so I just have a feeling that FF was right at first. I dont know why it changed all of the sudden mid week last week. It did mention something about my progesterone that Im taking so I think thats whats throwing it off but it has never affected my blood or temps in the past. So idk what to think there. I did test this morning and :bfn: but Im only 8-10dpo so not feeling too discouraged yet. I woke this morning with some cramping and I had pulling behind my bellybutton the night before. This morning I really felt like I was pregnant. I have no other symptoms that are leading me to think this so Im scared that Im just getting my hopes up but I just feel like I am. 

Hope everyone is having a great morning!


----------



## Storked

Angel, ha I had scrambled eggs and Louisiana sauce for breakfast today :)

Amy, glad that you are feeling pregnant! :thumbup:

I suppose I need to put on a bra and go get the mail. I don't wanna! :brat:


----------



## lilesMom

angel im intrigued, whats a bacon egg and cheese biscuit? ? :)
glad ur enjoying ur mom time ;)

amy i had a real feeling i was too and i had cramping and gas and nothing else really :)
fx for u sweetie, stil way too early to know on tests xxxxxxx

i went to hosp today cos bub went all quiet again, only had one good patch of kicking yest and then quiet again so i sadi better to check, 
alls fine, they did a trace and scan when they put on the trace he started goin mental totally made a liar of me they were lovely though, they said if it happened again some back in, they said i was right to come in. 
they stil couldnt see if boy or girl, she said unclear , doh 
they took blood test to check for slapped cheek virus too so i can put my mind at rest hopefully there too 

hi bethany i see ur name xxx


----------



## lilesMom

the mail can wait bethany :)


----------



## Storked

lilesMom said:


> the mail can wait bethany :)

:happydance: Good! Though my sister may nag. She sent me paperwork that I need to fill out to transfer some of my property to her.

Aw sorry you had a scare today but at least the bubs was looking good! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

just saw 3 w 3days left to thailand, woohoo :) :) xxx
thanks babe, all is fine thank god, :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, how soon do you get the test results?
Yes Thailand is fast approaching! I am excited and also a little sad because it will be nearly a month without fuzzy snuggles with my baby cat.


----------



## lilesMom

she said first they would be back in about a week but then she said i can get um my next appointment , which is mon week. i may ring on fri week cos if im immune i could go to my godson and dads joint bday party :) 
cats r good about being ok when ur not there though, if it was a dog u would have to worry about him not eating and pining, cats r good :) my cat gets odd with me for a day r so when i come home though if im gone for any decent length of time :) 
who is gonna look after him? ur sis? xx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed, its nly 9.30 but im wrecked :) 
chat soon x


----------



## mommylov

Silly bub! Glad he is ok though! Gnight Laura!

Bethany, THAILAND IS COMING UP!!!! I cant believe how quick time is goign by! Are you still going to come on here while youre there? I dont know what we would do without you for that long :(


----------



## Storked

Good luck on your test results! And sweet dreams :)
My kitty will stay with my mom. She hates animals and he hates her but she is the most responsible person I can think to leave him with. He would hate a kennel even more lol


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Silly bub! Glad he is ok though! Gnight Laura!
> 
> Bethany, THAILAND IS COMING UP!!!! I cant believe how quick time is goign by! Are you still going to come on here while youre there? I dont know what we would do without you for that long :(

I am not too sure since I will rarely get to get online. We are hoping to get some ipads over there though and if our hotel has wifi....I AM ALL OVER THE SITE lol :)


----------



## mommylov

Oh, not really feeling preganant but more so just a gutt feeling. No symptoms. I am crampy and gassy off and on but Im chalking that up to being the Clomid.

Awww maybe your mom will grow to love him while you guys are gone. Watch, when you come back, they will be so in love with eachother that they wont want to part! lol


----------



## mommylov

yay!!! Come on WIFI!!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, my mom hates animals. It will never change lol. But she doesn't mind cats as much as dogs. My dad always wanted animals and my mom never allowed him to bring them in the house. She is making an exception for the "grandcat" because she knows he is more than a pet to me. And thankfully doesn't mock that :)

hey, a gut feeling that you are pregnanct is just as good!


----------



## mommylov

Oh well thats nice that she is doing that for you guys!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> angel im intrigued, whats a bacon egg and cheese biscuit? ? :)
> glad ur enjoying ur mom time ;)

A bacon, egg and cheese biscuit is the following stacked on top of each other : a fried egg, couple slices of bacon and slice of cheese on what we call a biscuit. Its made much like a sandwich, but our term biscuit is probably more equivalent to what a cookie or dinner roll is in the UK. It's super yummy! :flow: Very glad your baby is doing well! 

Amy ~ Intuition is amazing :dust: 

Bethany ~ Wifi would be nice, but you've so much to do and see! So exciting! 

:hi: ladies!


----------



## Storked

Thanks Amy :) I know that she will treat my kitty well

Angel, I kind of wonder if the trip will be less exciting for DH if I am feeling pregnant then. I will be high maintenance, I just know it :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm liking your avatar! How far along will you be on the trip? My ms (in the form of nausea) started around week 8.


----------



## Storked

I leave 9+1! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh boy! Fx'd you get to be a lucky one who doesn't get ms! Meanwhile you are entitled to being high maintenance...you're making a human! Is it April 1st yet (your 1st appt, right?)?


----------



## Storked

Yeah April 1. I hope that all will be well :-/


----------



## xoxo4angel

All will be well :) prayers and Ursula shout outs for you!


----------



## Storked

Thanks Angel! I need em.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy. You tested way too early hon! I don't think I would have ever gotten a + at 8dpo, not even 10 dpo. I know its not unheard of, but I think the people that get a + early usually the baby implanted rather quickly. With my pregnancy right now, I got a pretty strong + at 16 dpo, the exact day my period was due. So I am thinking I might have shown a + 13 dpo at the earliest. I always tend to get my positives a few days before af is due. But I understand the need to test early. I remember testing 10 dpo and then 11 dpo, both were bfn, so I decided to wait another few days. A few days later I finally tested because the night earlier I had a very vivid dream that I tested and got my bfp, the dream came true the next day!! Would be amazing if you got a St. Patrick's Day bfp!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, ever since you mentioned pickles smelling good to you..I have been sniffing my pickles like they are a bouquet of flowers lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, that breakfast sounded yummy. I have been craving something like that, a breakfast sandwich with eggs cheese and ham/bacon!! Yummy. Are you shopping for maternity clothes yet?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I also have my next appointment on April 1st. I told my hubby, the docs better not play some evil or cruel joke on me when I go. He told me if they he will sue their asses. lol. Not that they would dare play a joke on me, or that he would be able to sue them. It just shows you how freaken paranoid I am about everything.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, so glad baby is doing great!! I have kind of noticed by now that when my baby has very active days, the next couple of days after that are more relaxed days. But even with this knowledge, I still get super paranoid. Good move on going to get checked! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Bethany, I also have my next appointment on April 1st. I told my hubby, the docs better not play some evil or cruel joke on me when I go. He told me if they he will sue their asses. lol. Not that they would dare play a joke on me, or that he would be able to sue them. It just shows you how freaken paranoid I am about everything.

I keep forgetting about April Fool's Day! I bet they will be nice though :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Can't sleep :( mind is racing


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Can't sleep :( mind is racing

Uh oh...pregnancy insomnia? ;)


----------



## mommylov

I wish/hope! Idk what the deal is. Today at work, I thought I was going to fall asleep I was so tired. I get home and knowing dh is picking up dinner, I look in the fridge and think "hmm I need to use this chicken and ground beef". So what do I do? I made a meatloaf and Indian chicken dish! Dh gets home and was like "you knew I was bringing home dinner right?" I said ya but I just wanted to used the meat. Oh and I peeled and minced ginger to make a ginger paste to freeze. Easy for cooking but idk what happened to me feeling tired!


----------



## Storked

No wonder your gut feeling is that you are preggo :D sounds like it to me!


----------



## mommylov

I don't ever remember being like this! Did this happen to you two weeks ago?


----------



## Storked

I'm lame. All my BFP symptoms are PMS symptoms. But there are plenty of ladies that have symptoms before I do and you could be one of them! Does the higher progesterone change things/symptoms possibly?


----------



## mommylov

I didn't think I had any symptoms and thought all of mine were pms too lol. I think it can't but my progesterone is super high to mimic pregnancy symptons. Atleast I don't think. I know the effects of clomid can but more so with like sore bb's and what not which I don't have. :(


----------



## Storked

It still sounds promising Amy! There are points of the day where I am bone tired but if I don't catch a nap right then it won't happen later. For whatever reason! 
I have my fingers crossed! I feel pretty darn confident for you :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey ladiesssss ! I've not caught up just popping by , my laptop is being delivered today so later on I'll be able to drop by and catch up properly ! 

I'll just leave my update for now :) 

AFM 

Well I have an appointment tomorrow to discuss contraception , thinkin my best option is on the mini pill , not so many hormones apparently . But they'll discuss it tomorrow I gues , and I'm feeling quite happy about it . In fact me and Chris feel the happiest we have done in a while . I'm going to apply for new jobs at the hospital and get into nursing and leave my job , we are looking for a new house and I'm really exited !! I'm only going on the pill for another two years and I'll reevaluate things then and see how we feel about ttc again then ! I just hope u ladies will still be here for me then I really do ! Won't be able to do it on my own :) my job is killing me right now , my puppies are being really well behaved lately , I've gone blonde !! An my hair is finally starting I grow back !!
I am getting grow out extensions this weekend :) so my hair will be long again and still growing :) and ive finally started seeing friends again , actually makingsaturday night a girls night , we are all having extensions done , bottles of wine films and a takeaway !!

Hope ur all okay love u all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

tash i love how upbeat u sound , was def right decison for u if it makes u happy xx
we will be here hon for u xxxx :) might even be trying around same time as u :) xxxx
gettin into job u really want is fab hon xxx dead right to leave the job when it makes u miserable. did chris find work? good luck on new house hunt xxx :) hope u find something beautifull :) 

bethany im laughing thinkin of u with ur pickle jar :) 
hope u do have wifi in hotel, u prob will :) u wil be there a good spell and dh be working so im sure u could have a little time for internet and us ;) 
but if ur having way too good a time dont be worried about us :) 
we would miss u though :)
make sure tell ur mom dont let ur cat out for 2 weeks if he does go out, 
they go searching for old home and get lost. it would be funny if he melted her heart for animals (im not sayin ur mom is heartless :) ) and she wanted a cat when u come home :) great to know he is with someone u can trust :)
u may very well be lucky one who doesnt get ms hon, lots o people dont :) 

angel ur brekkie does sound yummy, good choice ;)

jess how u doin hon? 

amy i second bethany, if i dont nap when i feel i should, il get wired and be like u, baking and tidying :) sounding good hon, :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jen how u doin hon? 

horsey long time no hear , how r u chick?

so ive no news, i slept for over 12 hrs , weight off my mind so i could sleep again, think i may have been sleeping through some of bubs moving, he was very active at 3 last nt :)
i ate weirdly yest cos was out of the house all day, i woke up and got a little sick last nt , yucky . i should know better by now that i have to eat little and often, but its hard when ur stuck waiting in hosp for hours and out all day, oh well . lesson learned again :) h aha feelin fine now,;) 
i handed in all my maternity forms to work too yest , im startin mat leave on may4th, i cant wait to start gettoin paid again. i know im lucky my work wil pay me ;) im still a litte nervous they will find a loop hole but i think they would have told me by now, 
my savings r all but gone really,i have just enough for nest 2 months mortgage so i had to start mat leave a little early but least its an option anyway :) 
so im back to being really gratefull for everything again, thank god :) 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Tash, so glad you gave us an update and ofcourse Ill be here! :) Glad that you and Chris are doing well and are happy and the pups are doing good too! :hugs:

Laura, Thanks! Im glad you got some much needed rest! I truly hope you and Bethany are right. Ive been testing and gutt and heart are just telling me that I am pregnant but I fear that I want it so bad that Im convincing myself of something that isnt real :( I tested again this morning... bfn which I expected. Im either 9 or 11dpo so I know its still early but you girls remember what it was like when you were ttc... the need to POAS just doesnt go away :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

i had the same feeling amy and i was right ;) i said to Oh at about 8 dpo , i really think im preg, he was laughing at me sayin i couldnt know already :) i was so surprised the pee tests werent sayin the same thing but they caught up with me after few days :) :) god i totally understand the early testing, im the worlds worst for it, so long as u dont let it get u down nothing wrong at all with testing xxxxx
fx u r the same as me honey, im a big believer in going with ur gut, its usually right :)
i was afraid i was wishing it on myself too and it would be false but it wasnt :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! So the cramping that you had... was it af like or was it more pinching? Also did you feel in in your uterus or did it feel like it was more on one side? I know that I Od from the left but I had a wierd pinching feeling a little while ago and it felt like it was on my left side but couldve been my uterus. Oh gosh, I just dont know anymore! lol I cant go off of CM because I am using Crinone so this is all driving me mad!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tash, I love the positive attitude. And its great that you are focusing on your career and spending time with friends. 

Hi Laura!! Hope you are doing fine today.

Bethany, hope lo is doing great and growing away!!

Jen, I hope you are ok hon. Haven't heard from you in a while. How is your little princess doing?

Hi, Angel. Any interesting cravings lately?

Amy, I had cramping right around ov time with this pregnancy. Ever since I had this d&c done, I cramped at the 2 times I oved. And the uterine cramping has never gone away for me. I have never suffered this my whole life and ever since d&c things really changed. It left my uterus very sensitive. I still get mild cramping at times. Although I know some of the cramping came be braxton hicks. But for sure I knew I oved with the cramping. I also had a feeling in the back of my head I was pregnant. Also because of the dream I had with the bfp. But I thought that it couldn't be possible because of the tooth issue I was having around ov time.


----------



## mommylov

The cramping Im having is weird and hard to explain. I agree and the same happened with me post D&C. It seems like I feel everything now. I had BAD O cramps this time and a great progesterone level so things sound like they would be off to a good start if I were pregnant. The cramps that I have are very dull aches in the uterus and then I felt a pinch on what felt like my left tube but could also be uterus. I have read that Clomid can make you have pregnancy like symptoms during the tww but last month it was more so with sore bbs and I dont remember feeling like this. I dont have sore bbs or anything so I really just dont know. This is purely a gutt feeling.

How are you doing? Were you able to talk to your daughter's school?


----------



## aaronswoman79

We are trying to get an appointment for Tuesday or Thursdays of next week, those are the days they are available. At least I have some proof my daughter is being bullied... her grades. They slipped in January, right when this girl started all this crap with her. I asked my daughter if she has any idea why this girl dislikes her so much. She said the girl has serious attachment issues and. I asked her if any boys that this girl has liked, liked my daughter. And my daughter says that 2 of the boys she liked liked her. I told my daughter that is probably one of the unjustified reasons for this girl not to like her. My daughter was like, Why?? Its not my fault they like me. This just shows you my daughter does not think the same as this psycho girl. lol. As smart as my daughter is academically, she really lacks in her social skills. She has suffered from a social anxiety disorder, called selective mutism. And her social intelligence doesn't seem on par with her age. Which happens a lot with bright children. We were so puzzled by her grades and still are, but at least we now have one very big underlying reason... the bullying. I felt so horrible because my daughter told us she started crying after these girl were cornering her. I felt bad that she waited a couple days to tell us. But I am also grateful that she feels she can come to us with these problems.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Back to the uterine cramping. I have asked several docs about why I am cramping after d&c and they either look puzzled about it, or they say I am probably just more sensitive down there now and I feel every cramp, stretch and everything. When my baby has a growth spurt and grows, my uterus starts getting sore too. This has gone on through my whole pregnancy, even when she kicks at times, my uterus gets sore. It just feel tender. The cramping has gotten better as I get farther along though. I am thinking once you get your bfp, if you do get cramping, just keep in mind, that if you cramped when you were not pregnant, there is a slight possibility that you might cramp some when pregnant especially as baby grows, so try not to panic. Although I am sure that is easier said than done. Or maybe all of this cramping will go away and it is attributed mainly to ov time!


----------



## mommylov

Oh I hope they are able to meet with you one of those days. I feel so bad for your daughter. Girls can be so cruel esp at this age. Im glad that she did tell you guys even if it was a few days later. It just makes me want to take those girls to the side and ask what they are really getting out of bullying someone? NOTHING! Thats what they get... NOTHING! Grrr. :hugs:

I think youre right. Not only do I feel the D&C made us senstive but now knowing what we know about ttc and symptoms and what not, we are very in tune with our bodies. Most of the things we notice or feel, most wouldnt. I feel like our experience will be totally different than those that never went through what we have. This is a good and bad thing. Good in that we are more aware and knowledgable but bad for the same reasons. I question every twinge and cramp and ache. I tell myself that I dont care so long as Im pregnant with a healthy, sticky bean. I will endure whatever I have to for a child. :(


----------



## Storked

Natasha, hey I think the mini-pill is the progesterone only, which I have been on ;) And as Laura said, of course we will be here for you! I will most likely be trying when you are <3

Laura, no worries, my mom knows that my kitty is a spoiled indoor only kitty! The only times I let him out are when he is on a leash, so that I don't lose him. But the outside scares him so we have only taken him out 3 times ever :)
Glad you had a good sleep and are feeling so blessed :hugs:

Amy, I am rooting for you! *cheerleader emoticon here*

Jessica, it is good that your daughter can come to you about this stuff <3

Angel, Jen and Horsey....I loooooooove you!

AFM: totally congested over here. Is that a symptom?


----------



## mommylov

I think I too will be trying with you girls then... we all might be! Hopefully for #2 or 3.... :)

I have heard of congestion being a symptom :thumbup:


----------



## Storked

Right on Amy! DH and I decided we won't space out our kids. We will just have em when they come :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congestion is a major symptom for some people, like me. You blood flow is increasing and can cause nasal congestion. That has been one of the first signs of pregnancy for me in the past. With the last 3 pregnancies the first sign I felt right around the time af was due was waking up with acid reflux, this is a big indicator for me. The second I get acid reflux right around the time af is due, I am almost certain that I am pregnant! Its interesting how there can be such a wide range of symptoms!


----------



## mommylov

Us too. Depending on things go, I think we might go for them one right after another :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yeah, my kids are waaaaaay spaced out. lol. My first is turning 13 next week, my second is 7. The only good thing is the older girls can help out!


----------



## mommylov

Hehe ya that's true!


----------



## Storked

I have heard people who have done both and they have opinions on both :) my sister hated her kids being close in age when they were young but now that they are all about to leave home...she is pretty ecstatic ;)


----------



## Storked

Kind of similar from the opposite end, nice to space but they take forever to grow up and leave lol


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura! So the cramping that you had... was it af like or was it more pinching? Also did you feel in in your uterus or did it feel like it was more on one side? I know that I Od from the left but I had a wierd pinching feeling a little while ago and it felt like it was on my left side but couldve been my uterus. Oh gosh, I just dont know anymore! lol I cant go off of CM because I am using Crinone so this is all driving me mad!

it was like af but not :) it was like super mild af but a little pully too if u know what i mean :) it was nearly constant for a few days, i think it was stretchin or maybe implanting , im not sure, i still get the same crampy feeling when my bump is about to grow , i have it at the mo ;) its very mild, its not like pain, its just like a sensation , sorry hard to describe it properly :) 
it was in my uterus hon, all across front base of my tummy, like between hip bones area .  
im not sure my Cm changed all that much anyway hon, i cant remember thinking it did :) xxxxxx
i hope u r preg chick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i was readin up :) 
bethany congestion is def a symptom, i get it bad sometimes but i have sinus problems anyway, it just makes um play up a bit :) 
acid reflux is my latest , its pretty yucky at nt , but could be worse ;) 

jess hope ur meeting with school goes well hon xxxx

amy the more u chat , the more i think ur preg ;) :) xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Kind of similar from the opposite end, nice to space but they take forever to grow up and leave lol

Not if you start young like I did. I will be 38 when she graduates. My mom started later than me having kids, but we were pretty close in age.


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hurray for spoiled cat, too right too, my kitty is spoiled too but i love him that way, he is my first baby :) 
ive been thinkin about how many kids and stuff last few days too, def pros and cons to spacing and not spacing, im gonna go for one and then see :) but i have been thinkin maybe faster be better to have um :) but i may change my mind when wrecked from bub 1 :)


----------



## Storked

You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D


----------



## Storked

Whereas my oldest sister will just be 42 when all her kids are gone. And boy is she a braggart over it hehe :D


----------



## lilesMom

jess i assumed everyone felt the pully stretchin cramps, didnt know it may be to do with d and c :) i get it everytime my belly grows, i take it as good sign cos i know it means bub is growing away thank god ;)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Laura! That's what it feels like.. Dull and achy. I can't pinpoint it but when I sit still see feels like uterine aches. If I'm not pregnant, this is a cruel joke god is playing :(


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura! That's what it feels like.. Dull and achy. I can't pinpoint it but when I sit still see feels like uterine aches. If I'm not pregnant, this is a cruel joke god is playing :(

it better not be or we will all be soo cross with him, 
im looking forward to ur bfp xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

sleepy laura is off to bed :)
nt honeys :) xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Night Laura!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D

I am 33. If I do decide to have one more, hopefully I can by the time I am 35, but who knows. I had first when I was 20, second when I was 26. I couldn't think about having more kids until my younger daughter was at least 5 or 6 because of her mental health problems, so I really had no choice. So I decided to wait until the age that she is now. And she is still mentally unstable. There is no way I would have had another close in age with her, because she takes a lot of work. But I didn't want to wait any more, so that was why we decided to try last year. In a way I am happy I started young because I could have never predicted that my 7 year old have all of the emotional issues she does have. So the spacing in my case does help. 

I come from a different culture where kids usually live at home until marriage. So I have a different mindset. In my family most of the kids have moved out when they get married ( I know, it might sound weird to other people). Its just the way we were brought up. Its normal and acceptable in Latin America. Not just that, we end up taking care of our parents, meaning I will take care of my mother when she can no longer (I know this because my brothers have never bothered to do anything for her). But that is fine, we are like best friends and have always been close. When my father died, no one else was there for her. It was very sad. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Laura! That's what it feels like.. Dull and achy. I can't pinpoint it but when I sit still see feels like uterine aches. If I'm not pregnant, this is a cruel joke god is playing :(

Yes, that is exactly they way these aches have felt, ever since d&c and with pregnancy. This sounds like a good sign for you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D

How man kids did she have? They must have been pretty spaced out! My mom had me when she was 34, almost 35, and she said she doesn't regret it one bit. She met my dad 2 years after moving to this country (and they started having kids right away). And a what great man he was!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I was married to a Puerto Rican. I understand multiple generations living together, though it isn't mine :)
I wouldn't have minded having kids younger but it wasn't meant to be for me. But it turned out to be a blessing- I had some health problems during my first marriage. And I am glad to have no ties to my ex :-/ but I am old in comparison to the rest of my family in regards to getting started on a family. My religious culture does tend to marry young and have children young. Which is what makes going to church when you are childless so HARD.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D
> 
> How man kids did she have? They must have been pretty spaced out! My mom had me when she was 34, almost 35, and she said she doesn't regret it one bit. She met my dad 2 years after moving to this country (and they started having kids right away). And a what great man he was!Click to expand...


5 living and 2 miscarriages. :) there would have been more but the women in my family get menopause early. Mom had me at 38 and menopause afterwards :-/
I love romantic stories! Glad she was so happy with your dad- my grandma had a wonderful romance with my grandpa :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D
> 
> How man kids did she have? They must have been pretty spaced out! My mom had me when she was 34, almost 35, and she said she doesn't regret it one bit. She met my dad 2 years after moving to this country (and they started having kids right away). And a what great man he was!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 living and 2 miscarriages. :) there would have been more but the women in my family get menopause early. Mom had me at 38 and menopause afterwards :-/
> I love romantic stories! Glad she was so happy with your dad- my grandma had a wonderful romance with my grandpa :)Click to expand...

Wow, she was still in her 30s when she had you?? I have cousins who had there first kid when they were 39 and 40!! Your mother was one busy lady!


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> You started young Jessica but how old are you now? :) my mom spaced and she was almost 60 by the time this baby graduated and moved out lol. And she was GLAD to finally have all the kids gone :D
> 
> How man kids did she have? They must have been pretty spaced out! My mom had me when she was 34, almost 35, and she said she doesn't regret it one bit. She met my dad 2 years after moving to this country (and they started having kids right away). And a what great man he was!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5 living and 2 miscarriages. :) there would have been more but the women in my family get menopause early. Mom had me at 38 and menopause afterwards :-/
> I love romantic stories! Glad she was so happy with your dad- my grandma had a wonderful romance with my grandpa :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, she was still in her 30s when she had you?? I have cousins who had there first kid when they were 39 and 40!! Your mother was one busy lady!Click to expand...


I was the last chance because she hit menopause after me :) she was busy at first but us last 3 were spaced out. 6 years between number 4 and me. 5 years between 3 and 4 :) I think she would have been happy quitting earlier but my dad loves babies. My siblings say it was always his idea to have more.

Busy is my middle sister- 5 kids before 30! Phew! And she only quit then because she had to for health reasons. Actually, my other sister had 5 before 30 too. Not sure that she is done though :O
But yeah, religious culture. Marry young and start that family- bet your DHs family is like that!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Popping in before bed...

Bethany ~ I've been congested this entire time! I sneeze daily! For me it is certainly a symptom :) 

Amy ~ Cramping...your corpus luteum can get quite big (+2cm) when producing the hormones to sustain a pregnancy, so the one sided pinching/cramping is totally normal! And you are so right, we are very in tune with our bodies when ttc, so nothing goes unnoticed! Fx'd it's another sign your BFP is on its way! 

Tash ~ Sounds like the right bc for you! I would love to be around when you are back to ttc. Sounds like you'll be ttc #1 while the other girls are wrangling #1 (Jess #3) and ttc #2! What fun! I'm a one and done chick (a decision my DH and I made years ago), but I'll cheer you all on! 

Laura ~ Yay for maternity leave!!

Jess ~ I'm surprised given the topic the Principal hasn't seen you sooner. Fx'd for a prompt and effective solution. 

Jen ~ Hope your spirits are better and this finds you in a good place. :flow:

Horsey ~ :hola:

G'nite!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, surprisingly my husband has 1 brother and 1 sister. His mother married when she was almost 30, and had 3 kids. Now his sister is a different story. She has 4 kids, and his brother also has 4 kids, but his brothers wife was also older, I think almost 30 when she married they guy. So my children have at least 8 cousins that I know about in Utah. Too bad they will probably never know them (they don't seem very fond of little girls anyways). I have 2 brothers both are older than me. One is almost 36 with 1 child. They don't want any more children. My other brother is turning 40 this year, and is not married and has no kids. I wish I had a large family. It feels kind of lonely here at times. I am sorry to hear that your mother also suffered through miscarriage. I am sure she understands what you have gone through.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel!! Hope you and lo are doing great!! Are you showing yet?


----------



## Storked

Angel, I have been sneezing too!

Jessica, aw I am so sorry you feel lonely sometimes. I have no idea what a small family feels like :hugs:*


----------



## jen435

Bethany your symptoms are starting!! April 1 will go well.and the doctors would do a april fools joke on ur baby ull hear a beautiful heartbeat<3 cant believe ull be leaving on ur trip soon. Enjoy dh friday when he returns :)

Laura so glad babys okay<3 hope ur tests come back okay! Thank goodness u get maternity.

Amy sounds promising :) im praying everyday that this is it for u!!<3

Angel breakfast sandwich yum! Im craving one now. How is everything? When ill dh be home??

Tash gl tom! U sound so happy :)

Jess i think ur age gaps arent so bad ur girls will love their lil sis :)


----------



## jen435

Atm - audit with irs on tues and weds if we own money idk what we will even do :(
I got predetermination for UE not much at all but my former boss has 10 working days to appeal it and if he does i wont get it :( ill know by end of march its so stressful.
Im extremely depressed lost a few ppl i thought where "friends" i feel backstabbed and no one visits not even my family or close friends. My own parents wont even visit me. I want to have a pick me up but i have no one to even see or go shopping with. Im depressed feel alone lost my job that made me feel human and my body is in pain from the stress its under. My neck shoulders head back and headaches i cant even describe the aches n pains i have. Im at a loss and this is not how i pictured my last two monthes of pregnancy. I have no one my own husband is stressed and counting on me to find a job. I am looking i applied for two jobs but im sure they will take one look at me and say im crazy for applying. All well i hope my former boss isnt gona give me a hard time. :( i need something positive to happen.


----------



## jen435

Sorry im not on much i have no motivation for much anymore


----------



## Storked

Jen, that is terrible. I can't believe people are ditching you when you need them most :( the injustice of everything just makes me so upset for you. I cannot imagine the amount of stress that you have on your shoulders. Wish I lived closer <3


----------



## Storked

I have a sweet pea!
Oh, sweet pea, come on and dance with me! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Big hugs. I really hope things turn around for you physically, emotionally and financially! :flow:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Yay for a sweet pea!

Amy ~ Loving the temp!

G'morning ladies! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

jen so sorry ur down hon xxx
fx ur old asshole, i mean boss doesnt appeal it xxx u nee some good news,
and fx ur irs audit goes fine, can they end up owing u money, they can here, fx for that if so xxxxxxxxx 
nobody visits me either hon, but if i contact um to meee tup they will . 
i was feeling a little forgotten too about 2 weeks ago, but i think people just dont realise cos they r all stil busy and working, they dont understand the company makes our days go faster ;) now i text people and make arrangements to meet um rather than thinking they are neglecting me ;) i would get a text from people every like month or 2 months nad id be thinking they had forgotten me, its just they r busy and we arent,. xxxx
hope if u reach out people respond properly to u babe xxxxxxxxxx
how strcit is ur bedrest now, can u get out a little? x x hope so cos cabin fever is hard . 
come on here more too hon, even if u feel u dont have much to say, we can chat about silly things to pass the time :) xxxxxxxx
like our fave colours, fave pass time etc ;) xxxxx
im really achy last few days too hon, thought it was just me, must be the phase we r at at the mo xxxxxxxx ive been goin to sleep at nt with hot water bottle for my back and between my legs, it does help. ive a little groin strain for past few weeks and i cant shake it, think its all bub pressure xxxxx
i was gettin headaches too but think that was when i was worried about bub not moving , they r gone now ;) 
i swear by my hypnotherapy pregnancy relaxation cd, even when my legs are twitchy and my mind is racing , it relaxes me and puts me to sleep, its great x
just remmeber things will get better soon even ifthey seem crappy now xxxxxxxxxx

angel hi hon, not sur eif ur stil here, how u feeling now? good i hope, cant believe how fast ur preg seems to be going. might not seem as fast to u :) x

no news here really, being nice and quiet and healthy, :) 
eating well, exercise nad doing my very best to not spend money :) hee hee


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies! :)

Hi Laura! How are you doign today? :)

Jen, BIG :hugs:! I know that feeling all too well but I tink Laura makes a good point. When you are home, sometimes its hard but maybe the people that you were use to talking to so often are just busy with work and things that theyve got going on. You should come on here more if you can and chat with us! It isnt always about ttc here so feel free to talk about anything! Oye and your boss... grrr! Hope everything starts to work itself out soon hun!

Bethany, A SWEETPEA!!!!!! heheheh Cant wait for your scan!!!!!

Angel, How are you doing?? Thanks for being so sweet and checking on me and my temps! :hugs: Im scared to be excited about my temps being where they are right now. I just keep saying "please oh please be pregnant". Its early but I have no symptoms and got another :bfn: this morning. I just get a minor uterine ache here and there. No real sore bbs or anything like that. I do know someone else who said the same thing. She had no symptoms what so ever and also took 100mg of clomid and she is pregnant now so you just never know.

Tash & horsey, hope you ladies are doing well!

Jess, thank you for sharing your symptoms with me! Im just going nuts with trying to pay attention to what might be a symptom. To here you ladies went through the same thing gives me comfort. Its so hard because I feel like everything has really changed after my 1st mc and d&c.

Love to you all and TGIF! :dance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

How cute is that little guy! Thanks doll :hugs: Im hopinf/praying for it too!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

have fun!


----------



## jen435

Angel thats so awesome ur friend shares her clothes :)

Laura i hope ur aches are okay and i been using heat for mime as well. I agree headaches are from my stress. I do reach out to my friends offer to meet em for lunch to shop to visit them etc. Even askedto go to a movie. I get no replys back. Even my family does same to me. I am tryin to plan easter weekend and my mom doesnt even want to see me :( i told her ideas i could visit we can have a small.meal go to easter egg hunt by their house w amber and paint eggs. Or domething she then said nothing. I then asked would u like to.come to my house ill do a lil egg hunt for amber and cook dinner. No anwser. Three days later she tells me she wants to visit her sister but doesnt know if shes free. I ask if i can come ifshe does. No anwser. Im left out. I make plans offer suggestions nothing. So im at a loss. I deleted alot off ppl on fb and restricted the two backstabbers that helpped get me fired. I dont need ppl like that. They dont care about me anyways.
Laura that grion pain is ouch isnt it?? I get it too must be pressure.

Amy still early fxd for bfp!!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Im so sorry your mom is being like that. Of all times to need your mom, now is ideal. Also, glad you cleaned up FB and rid yourself of those that werent being true friends to you. Think of this time in your life as a blessing. You will have your baby girl in your arms in 2.5 months! You have had so much heartache and I wish I could tell you something to take the pain away. :hugs:

Thanks for the kind words. Starting to feel out again. :(

BTW, when are you going to post a pic of your bump?!?!

Bump pics ladies! I need some encouragement :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxxx

jen sorry ur mom isnt being supportive to u babe xxxxx hugs xxxxxx
i second amy , ur dead right to cut out the fb people, anyone who doesnt make ur life a happier place needs to leave it ;) xxxxxx i think when stuff like this happens, ur circle of real friends show themselves, lots of mine are now aquaintancences (so spelled wrong :) ), rather than friends, but some people have come through way more than i thought they would :) 
id prefer to have a few i can rely on than a lot of 'fluffy' friends ;) 
xxxxx hugs honey , hope things look up for u soon xxxxxxxxx

amy so close to bfp im hoping, its so hard to keep up hope when its something u want sooo much xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx

angel i love ur littel leprechaun :) xxx

hi bethany i see ur name xxxx

hi and husg to all. xxx
no news, was up at my parents place for few hours :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps , im a dumbie, i get the sweetpea now bethany :) woohoo :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, hope you find some good clothes to steal :D

Laura, glad all is well :)

Amy, it is still early- we are rooting for you!

Jen, your mom sounds a lot like my dad. He didn't bother coming to my wedding or reception. And growing up he would ignore us like we didn't exist. Being ignored by friends or parents like that is the worst- like they don't see you any more :( :hugs:

My DH got me pot stickers and then made me share. I want MOAR!


----------



## lilesMom

what are pot stickers?


----------



## Storked

Laura, they are delicious Asian dumplings!


----------



## Storked

I feel like I am starving for them. I want more now :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh yummy, dumplings r yum :)


----------



## Storked

I'm getting obsessive and emotional enough about them that DH will get me more tomorrow hehe


----------



## lilesMom

i just had tuna and mayo on brown toast , yummy, i really want more but if i do il prob wake up sick during the nt, but it was sooo good ;) im torn :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, go for it!


----------



## lilesMom

my comp is gone bananas, keeps freezing. 
im gonna have it for brekkie tomor instead :) i dont wanna see it again if i eat it tonight (tmi :) ) xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed ladies, chat soon , love ye loads :) xxxxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Finally got my laptop p and running :D YAYYYYYY

Well how are you all??

Amy my fx for you bfp!!! 

AFM: ( FYI i still domt know what AFM stands for but ive seen u girls use it ;) 

Ive developed thrush (YAY) because of the high dose of antibiotics i was on cos of the womb infection, TMI coming up , so , i bought the pessary and cream, put the pessary thing in like 5 hours ago, and its not even dissolved yet :| Theres just this full tablet pessary thing in there :| Which im ebating on either leaving or taking out ?! ( i want sex tonight haha ) So i dunno!! But im all good, went and got the mini pill today which is a bit upsetting, i dont actually wanna take it :| I feel awful about it ! I feel awful trying for SO long and then going on contraception :| OOOO i have had my operation booked for 10th May!! And i am definitely going for it because they said that they will also look into if there is any reason tha i am miscarrying? Which i think is great! Most people have to have 3 miscarriages but they said that while they are in there they might as well have a look ! 

How are u all?! xxxx


----------



## Storked

Natasha, glad they are taking a look! Bummer that you had an infection. Do you think that you may want to TTC again sooner if you get good news when they look during your surgery?


----------



## Storked

Night night Laura :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just found out last night that my daughter went behind our back and opened a facebook account without our consent. We were totally against it. I don't care if all of her friends have an account. I don't agree with it. She opened this account LAST year!! What is scary is that I went through her page and she has some very questionable friends on there, including a couple of grown women who look like prostitutes. I am so shocked. I do not know her. I have always tried to talk to her, have a very open relationship with her. Try to teach her the things my parents never taught me or bothered to tell me about. She opened this account with a tablet she was given from school to do homework on, and this is one of the reasons now that she has fallen behind in school. 

I also just found out that she was teased all through elementary school, called ugly and weird by a bunch of boys. Which made me feel like shit, and like I have failed as a parent. I have always told her to come to me for anything. I feel like a complete failure now, because I was totally in the dark about all of these issues. I have always talked to her teachers, who I guess had no idea about what was going on. I have always asked her, how are things going? Are you being teased? etc. And the saddest thing is that she believed everything these kids told her. I asked her, how do you explain all of the boys that like you now (which are about 10... lol)? She says she thinks maybe she is no longer ugly, and that she use to be ugly. She has let all of these kids define her, and i don't blame her. It is so hard for kids these days. And I feel like complete shit that I knew nothing. You don't know how bad I feel. She has this whole different identity on facebook ( of course we are going to close that account because of a lot of disturbing things we were finding). She was befriending grown adults she didn't even know. There were even pictures of seminudity being sent to her page. :( Sorry I am rambling! :(


----------



## Storked

Jessica, :hugs: she must have started that FB to feel good about herself. But she is seeking validation from people who don't matter. I am so sorry honey


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Jess. Do you think with your DD's selective mutism it's easier for her to find "friends" and make connections online? (Albeit not the most desirable of friends that she has found...a prostitute looking lady??) Poor thing already deals with a social disorder, then add the teasing...it was probably a welcomed reprieve to have people to talk to. Big :hugs: to both of you. I'm sure you will find a solution.

Happy Saturday ladies! xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Big hugs Jess :hugs:

Sorry girls, I'm pretty down today. Feeling out. I don't think I'm ever going to have a healthy baby of my own :( :( :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxxx

tash thats bril that they will have a look see as well as ur op xxxxxxx
could be exactly what u need xxx and u should have less af pain after shouldnt u? xx
i know how u mean with the pill, but its not giving up, its just postponing till u have urself sorted xxx u can always change ur mind after ur op anyway about ttc, just cos u decide something now doesnt mean u have to do that xxxxxx
i often get thrush, i never treat it, i always just eat better, with probiotics and try and give myself air down there when i can ;) 
i always get it after antibs, bummer xx

jess hugs hon. 
i dont think ur Dd meant to hide it, she was prob just afraid of gettin left behind her friends, u know how kids are. sorry u feel bad, dont hon, its normal for kids to find ways to establish independance, this is prob what she felt like she was doin xxx
hugs hon. being parent of older children is soo tough xxxxx

hi and hugs to all. 

oh tash AFM= as for me, i didnt know either till recently ;)

no news here, im missing my nieces christening as we speak, stupid slapped cheek disease, but least its sunny here, its still cold but sunny, i went out to my field on my swing chair with my book and a duvet :) was nice. :) 
tryin to forget the party but its hard :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Big hugs Jess :hugs:
> 
> Sorry girls, I'm pretty down today. Feeling out. I don't think I'm ever going to have a healthy baby of my own :( :( :(

amy hugs hon. 
paddys day tomor, would be so amazing and brilliant if u wake up to bfp :thumbup: xx
hope so xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, how are you doing? :)

Amy, I have faith for you!

Aw Laura, sorry you feel left out of family activities. Darned sickness!

AFM ;)
MORNING SICKNESS IS HERE! I don't know why that makes me feel happy and relieved when it meant nada last time but I have hope :)


----------



## jen435

Amy :dust: :dust: :dust: for ur :bfp:. I said extra prayer for u!

Bethany woohoo for ms starting :) i know it can be yucky but i know it helps make u relax. Remember they cancome and go!

Laura hows bubs? Is he moving around alot?

Angel how are ur symptoms?? Also when does hubby return?? Feels like ages :(

Horsey how are u??

Jess im so sorry about ur dd and fb. I would have to agree shes looking for attention to make her feel good. Im so scared with this thought :( idk how u can stop this bc she will always find a way to go behind u.


----------



## jen435

Jess i can see how cruel kids can be. We just had a girl 13 kill herself on train tracks near me last week bc of bullying. Ppl dont get how harsh words can be and affect others. I wish they taught this in school but makes u wonder if it would cause more issues :/. Home schooling with a new born and two girls sounds like it could be a challenge. How will u tackle this? Im so sorry jess :(

As for me... Nothing new nephews over tonight. He is playing pc game lord of rings. We played mario on wii u earlier. Mil took me for babys crib bumper and sheets today. Also got pink bottles the avent ones and three swaddle blankets :) that made my day. Hubby also surprised me with puttin up curtain rods. I wish i could had a lil say in measurements but hey daddys project for his dd :) today was a good day.


----------



## Storked

Jen, so glad you had a good day! You deserve it honey :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Thanks! I told my mil how my parents where being and about my boss and i think she felt bad. I told her that she is really spoiling her granddaughter and us with her new crib sheets bumper and swaddle blankets :) my mil said she hopes it helps. I told her i appreciated it sooo much. I have everything for my baby now. Id still like a crib skirt and if i can return a gift i was given ill get it :) im sure ill post pics towards end of month!


----------



## horseypants

jen, i'm glad u r doing so well. i'm meh :) wish i was pg. planning the wedding though that's fun.


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> jen, i'm glad u r doing so well. i'm meh :) wish i was pg. planning the wedding though that's fun.

Horsey, if I could impregnate you with my mind, I would! Well, not with my mind but with a baby but my mind would...ARGH! You get the idea! I wish it was that easy- that I could will you into getting your rainbow and save you heartache. Love you girl. :kiss:


----------



## jen435

Horsey def cant say doing well. Praying by april ill be doing better. But had a good day today that was very much needed if that makes sense.

Im so sorry ur not pregnant yet :( glad ur wedding plans are keeping u busy and going well though :) weddings are so much fun and u deserve an amazing one!!! :) whats ur wedding date anyways?? Maybe ull have a surprise wedding gift if its soon. I really hope so! U ladies deserve soo much happiness and i wish it for each one!!<3


----------



## Storked

Jen, glad your MIL feels bad. Maybe she will step up for you now that your mom is letting you down honey

Horsey, hey are you going with the long ceremony yet? :D will you wear a veil? Details! :)


----------



## jen435

Om goodness bethany if that was possible we are would have been expecting together by now! Oh i wish u had that mental power! Nothing more do i hope to know we will all hold our miracles!! Amy & Horseys & Tashs bfp I want to see everytime! Bethany urs was incredible too as u werent trying. I secretly want that for tash since she is on break but i also want her dreams to come true with her career also. 

:dust: & positive vibes for a :bfp: sooon!!!

also shout outs for healthy sticky babies for all!

I love u girls<3


----------



## jen435

Laura isnt this week ur doctor visit and ultrasound??? If so which day? Mines thurs and i coulda sworn we had same week.

Anyone celebrating st patricks day??? 

How about Easter???


----------



## jen435

Bethany my mil is different. Idk what to always make of her. But she means well.


----------



## mommylov

Not celebrating this year. We did last year but I'm not up for much right now. Really was hoping for a bfp thus weekend and it just not going to happen. I keep saying it but I might need to give up. My edd has come and gone and still no baby. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Not celebrating this year. We did last year but I'm not up for much right now. Really was hoping for a bfp thus weekend and it just not going to happen. I keep saying it but I might need to give up. My edd has come and gone and still no baby. :(

Hon, you are not out yet. Please, it will happen for you. I am so sorry you are going through all of this, but I know there is a light at the end of the tunnel, and you will have your rainbow baby. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany!! Yay for ms!! Never thought I would actually be saying that. But it is a great sign!! And it hit pretty early for you too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, so happy that you and your mil had time to bond together. It looks like she is changing for the better. I bet she is really looking forward to her granddaughter!! :hugs: That's great you have everything ready!


----------



## aaronswoman79

My 2 daughters felt the baby kick tonight. My little one said it made her day. She can be so sweet.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Bethany , i dont think if i get good news ill want to TTC any sooner, ive been busy researching jobs within the hospital and im getting more and more excited by the day! I will TTC but im having at least 18 months off... The doctors have put me on a mini pill called serezette i think it is, and theyve said i must stop and start it because after 6 months it can stop your period altogether which is no good for my problems, so im going to take it for 5 months then have two months off etc for a year or two! Im so excited!

Jessica i completely agree with you about the facebook thing!! Oh dear :(

Hope youre all okay! xxx


----------



## mommylov

TTCSecrets said:


> Bethany , i dont think if i get good news ill want to TTC any sooner, ive been busy researching jobs within the hospital and im getting more and more excited by the day! I will TTC but im having at least 18 months off... The doctors have put me on a mini pill called serezette i think it is, and theyve said i must stop and start it because after 6 months it can stop your period altogether which is no good for my problems, so im going to take it for 5 months then have two months off etc for a year or two! Im so excited!
> 
> Jessica i completely agree with you about the facebook thing!! Oh dear :(
> 
> Hope youre all okay! xxx

Fx for you tash! :hugs: so has pt that you're happy :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad your computer is up and running Tash!

Amy I'm def intrigued by your temp spike! 

Laura ~ Happy St Patrick's Day! Is it as much of a drinking festival there as it is here? It's like everyone is Irish this weekend! Lol! Corn beef and cabbage served in every restaurant right now! I think it's a bit cliche, but all in fun. 

Jen ~ Glad your MIL is being nice this week. My DH will be home in a few weeks...this was a 5 week trip.

Bethany ~ MS...I think we are the only ones who won't complain as we dry heave and puke!

Jess ~ Yay for #3 kicking #2 and #1! 

Horsey ~ Wedding planning... What a beautiful distraction :flower:

I've had a headache and been dizzy for 2 days now...pretty sure it's allergies. :sigh: My Mom left today. It was really nice spending two weeks with her, but I welcome the "me" time. 

Happy St Paddy's Day to everyone! :drunk: Green Koolaid, in lieu of green beer, today!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)

bethany congrats (i think hee hee) on your ms, :) xxx

jen hurray for good day, lovely to be doin things to prepare for LO.
i think this phase of preg its easy to get a bit lost in being preg , somedays i feel like il be preg forever and never have bub :) nice to do stuff to remind ourselves that they will be here soon and to get more sorted for when they do come ;) 
bub is moving loads again, :) how bout u?
jen ur so sorted now i see, il have to catch up, i was great for a bit but now running low on funds ive stalled in my prep, ive had an eventfull week so il start again next week :)


horsey, how r weddin plans goin? well i hope ;) xxx
skittin at bethanys plan to impregnate u with her mind :) um...........

amy hugs my love, if af isnt here dont rule urself out yet xxxxxxxx
big huge hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess thats so nice , ur dds felt bub kick, aw :) xxxx

tash glad ur gettin it all sorted out for urself, well done hon xxx
we r proud of u for goin out and gettin what u want xxxxxxx

angel, yeah paddys is totally drinky thing here too, thats why i havent really celebrated it in a few yrs , plus im usually working, the joys of working in a hosp :)
people go out early in the day to the pub, its fun till about 8 pm and then gets way too sloppy . dont get me wrong when i was younger i used to be sloppy too :) 
im over drinking now but expeacially this yr :) :) 
bacon (ie boiled ham) and cabbage and turnip be way more authentic :)
ive lost count of how many of those my mom makes in a yr :)
hurray for green koolaid, u have celebrated more than me ;) hee hee
stupid dizziness and headaches, hope u feel better soon sweetie, xxxxx
gla du enjoyed ur mom time and r now enjoying angel time :)

amy did angel say temp spike, woohoo. please please god dont mess with my amy, 
give her her sticky bfp xxxxxxxxxxx

so...... i spent last nt admitted to hosp, doh!! bub is finr and im fine thank god :)
im home again today, :) hurray, never been so gratefull for shower and a nap :)
last nt , my vision went really funny, it was all blurry, i was all dizzy and felt really weird. i rang hosp, it took me awhile cos i couldnt see the numbers on the phone ;)
they said it could be serious and to ring myself an ambulance, when i heard that i did get a bit freaked. but i rang ambulance and was talking to the guy on phone and he said if i didnt feel sick, id be ok to get my sis to bring me up. think it would have took way longer to get the ambulance to me and then up , than to just drive there, but i obvs couldnt drive, so my sis drove me up and Oh met us at hosp ( he was at work). 
they decided to keep me cos they coudlnt find any reaosn for vision thing. it itook them from 9 at nt till 3 in morn to decide to keep me ;)
they did a trace 3 times, bub has never kicked so much or so hard in his life, he obvs hated it . glad he has some peace now :)
i got pretty much 0 sleep, about an hour and half, then the nurse was saying cos its bank hol weekend i might have to stay till tues, yucky!!!
but lucky the doc said i could go today :) so im celebrating padddys by being gratefull im not in hosp :) i had nothing with me goin up so gettin home for shower and nap was sooo nice ;) :)
its the little things in life, :) i vow i wil not complain of boredom at being at home again for at the very least this pregnancy :) if i do give me a cyber butt kick :) hee hee
so on the plus side, doc who released me figures i no longer have fatty liver disease woohoo :) :) she said my levels have been fine ( bar the one that placenta affects ) for a while now and she reckons i had fatty liver rather than have it :) woohoo :)
ive got a healthy liver, wayhey :) 

hoep ye r all well. xxxxxxx

amy im keeping my fx for u chick. hugs xxxxxxxxx
sorry for goin on about paddys bfp, but its still paddys weekend for today and tomor :)
and im sure a later bfp wouldnt be knocked back either :) temp spike sounds great . xxxxx shoudlnt it be dipping by now if af, hopes o xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, DH and I are just getting a shamrock shake today. Despite being from Dublin I have never really celebrated St Paddy's day :D
Easter though we will eat something nice :) I'm thinking brisket with mashed potatoes!
Glad your MIL means well :hugs:

Amy, don't give up. My due date had long gone past and I still got my BFP. Have faith in your babies :hugs:

Jessica, my morning sickness is actually in the morning too! :D
So glad your girls felt the baby kick. How sweet <3

Natasha, glad the job hunt has you excited! A break can work wonders :kiss:

Angel, it is true I am happy about every symptom :)
Why are you thinking allergies, sugar?
It is nice to have time to yourself when that is what you are used to :flower:

Laura, so glad you got out of the hospital. Oh my that is so scary! Boo to them not knowing why your vision went wonky though. How scary :(


----------



## lilesMom

it was scary at the time cos i was on my own, i was n phone to hosp and tryint o text my sis at same time in case i conked out ;) im grand again now, happy to be home ;)

what is brisket? mash is always good, irish people and potatoes is not a cliche , its true ;) hee hee :) well it is a cliche but a true one ;)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and ps bethany , ms thats sticks to mornings, wow :) i am impressed :) 
i thought that was a myth :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

why has my lile ticker dissappeared, waaaahhhh


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, still got my fx for your bfp!! I refuse to think otherwise until af shows!

Laura, thank God you are baby are ok! Probably just a false alarm. Good think you took action and went to get checked out. Try and rest today!

Bethany, is the morning sickness bad or just mild?

Tasha, good choice on the birth control. :flower:

Jen, I hope you are having a great day today. Hope you are feeling better these days. Baby is on her way very soon! :hugs:

AFM, went to Golden Gate Park with the family yesterday, then went shopping and something scary happened. We went to get our car in the parking garage and as I entered the elevator it closed on me and I was sideways. The elevator literally started closing on me and you know how they usually have sensors when you try and hold the elevator door open? This elevator was evil lol, some man had to really hold open to stop it from really hurting me. Thank God my stomach was enough in, so it didn't hit my stomach, but it really hurt my left lower back. :( and I was hurting last night. Hopefully this is not going to trigger sciatica on me, I have suffered from it in the past. I have never encountered such a situation in an elevator until yesterday, and when I am pregnant? It could have really really hurt me.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

jess thanks our lifts in work do that to sometimes, one of the girls in work was in physio with her shoulder for months before after it. i saw it hit an elderly man one day, poor guy took a fair whack, must be faulty sensor or something, hope ur alright chick, xx

angel, i was dizzy on and off at ur stage too hon, its caused by increased flow of blood and demand of blood for bub so u lose out :)
but do check it out to be on the safe side xxx
thanks babe , i havent done much todya excpet smile since i got home ;) 
im being very nice to me today ;)
paddys day in other countries is so much more fun than here, for me anyway :) xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, brisket is a cut of meat from the chest of a cow. It can be tough but if you cook it just right it is full flavor and very tender :) in Texas our BBQ all tends to be brisket meat. I never realized that some parts of US use pork or chicken for BBQ. I have always known delicious beef BBQ. Mmmm!
You all love potatoes but you don't all have red hair? Bummer hehe ;)
Aw where is your ticker? :(
Did you manage to text your sister? She ended up taking you in right? :hugs:

Jessica, it is mostly mild! It has a moment of my skin getting clammy and me ready to dry heave and then...it calms and I can think about food again!
OUCH on the elevator! What the heck? So glad though that it didn't hurt your tummy. But I hope you don't start having back issues :-/

Angel, what Laura said, you could be getting dizzy due to increased demand for blood. Doesn't that sound sexy? Is there a vampire emoticon? :D

Last night I was all "my nipples are itchy!" and my husband snorted and told me that was hot lol.*


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry bethany i sure u or amy told me that before but i forgots :) :)
bbq marinated chicken skewers are the nicest :) thailand made me a fan :) im not a major beef fan, although i like it more than i did cos i started eating it for iron 
hopefully ticker be back tomro and just glitch in site :) 
i have brown hair but do have reddish tinge, ie warm brown , does that count? :)
yeah i sent her a text and she rang me and they came got me :)
i had to look around the blurry patches, i could still see but it was like u know on telly when they blur out patches they dont want u to see :) like that with flashy bits in it, was quite strange , glad it fecked off :)
im gonna try my best not to be a moan again :) some of the women in hosp have to be there months for bub, il try and keep that in my brain if im tempted to complain :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I'll now be dreaming of Lestat. Though that Ian guy (Damon?) on Vampire Diaries is equally as yummy! 

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Around here they LOVE an excuse to drink! Can't really get by with it on Easter, but they'll be holding their breath for Cinco de Mayo!
> 
> Jess ~ Attack elevator- yikes! Hope you are ok now.
> 
> Off to nap! xoxo

same around here on excuse to drink :) doesnt take much :)
i think i wont bother with it after preg too. well i may have occasional few but will be occasional. its pretty much poison really when u have too much. 
.pity it can be fun :) it took me a few yrs to figure this out ;)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Bethany ~ I'll now be dreaming of Lestat. Though that Ian guy (Damon?) on Vampire Diaries is equally as yummy!
> 
> https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/halloween/smileys-halloween-424297.gif

i saw a thing on telly the other day with kim kardashian and her vampire facials, did ye see them ,yuck and ouch , why people , why :)


----------



## lilesMom

think im gonna take myself off to bed, its still only nearly 9 but i feel like snuggling up :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hey ladies,
Long time no talk!! I've just been do depressed with everything that's been going on with me losing the baby then my mom and im still not pregnant my dh is working all the time I still haven't even got a normal period I just spot each month pregnancy test are all big fat no so I've just been wanting to be my myself!


----------



## mommylov

Laura, omg!!! Are you ok? I'm so sorry you has such a scare but I'm relieved that you and bub are ok. Are you going in for a followup? Or are they just going to double check everything at your next appt? 

Jess, you too..omg! An elevator shut on you?!?! Are you going to get checked as well? I hope you are ok! 

Angel, yes temp spike was nice to see :) I just really hope it isn't a fluke. Terrified its going to go down tomorrow :( Been having some gnarly dull cramping today. Doesn't feel like af but I'm not sure anymore. How are you feeling?

Bethany, yay for ms!!! Cue Ursula *just keep sticking!* :)

Horsey, hope wedding plans are coming along ok!

Jen, sorry you're feeling down hun. We are here for you! Love you hun!

Tash, how are you?!? Did you say you started box? Small pill? Hope you're doing well!

Ilovehim, :wave: I'm sorry that you have had a rough time. I'm in the same boat at the moment :( hugs and hope peace finds you soon! :)

Thank you all did your prayers and kind words. This tww has been the hardest of them yet. I really thought this was going to be my month. I had a gut feeling about it being a good month. I did have the best progesterone results ever this month so maybe that's what my gut feeling was about. I'm usually never wrong with guy feelings. Oh well. 12dpo according to ff today and bfn. Had a huge temp spike and I don't really know what to make of that. I know that clomid and crinone can mimic pregnancy symptons (which I don't really have other than some cramping) but I don't how much or little it affects temps. I'm so sport I've been such a downer. I love you all and can't thank you enough for being so sweet <3


----------



## Storked

Laura, beef is amazing ;)
Looks like the ticker is working again!
You weren't being a moan, you called out of concern and they told you to go in :hugs:
I'm scared, what are vampire facials? :O

Angel, Damon and Klaus are the cutest parts of that show ;) though I do love me some Lestat! Oh or Lost Boys...

Ilovehim, big :hugs: hopefully soon you will get a normal AF

Amy, BOO I don't support you giving up! A temp spike is good isn't it? Maybe you aren't going to get that BFP early but instead right on time at 14 DPO :hugs: now you haven't been a downer! We are all here to cheer each other on and it is never an easy journey. We understand that. Love you honey


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ilovehim, we are all here for you. I am so so sorry you are feeling so down. I hope you cheer up soon. And I hope you get that bfp soon and have your rainbow baby! :hugs:

Amy hon, my goodness. I didn't realize you were just 12 dpo, I thought you were farther than that!! You are still early hon. No wonder you haven't gotten that bfp yet. And I kept talking about a St. Patrick's Day bfp thinking that you would be like 15 dpo or something like that. Sorry about that hon. :( You still have time, and that temperature spike looks very promising. :hugs: Oh, and the elevator didn't hit my tummy, but really got my back, so if it starts bothering I will definitely go see the doc.

To all the other ladies, I hope all of you had a nice weekend!! 

AFM, I have a cold.. again. Sinus pain, ear pressure, it just hit me yesterday. I felt like crap last night after the elevator incident and with the cold. Its just a 24 hr flu hopefully. I got it from my daughter and she only had it for 24 hrs. Poor thing got really messed up though. She has suffered with asthma and eczema since she was a baby, and she had painful eczema on her eye lids and under her eyes, it was very painful for her. :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls :) According to ff I'm 12dpo but according to my opk I'm 14dpo. I had my progesterone drawn 7dp my + opk so ff would've considered that 5dpo and it was at 26.88 which I thought was a great sign. The cramping I'm having worries me. One second it feels like its centered the next it feels like its on one side. Also sorry tmi but I haven't had a bowel today which I thought again could be pregnancy related. I just don't know :(


----------



## lilesMom

ilovehim91810 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Long time no talk!! I've just been do depressed with everything that's been going on with me losing the baby then my mom and im still not pregnant my dh is working all the time I still haven't even got a normal period I just spot each month pregnancy test are all big fat no so I've just been wanting to be my myself!

aw hugs chick xxxxxxxx 
it def takes time for our bodies to come back to normal chick xxxx
my first 2 afs were completly batty :) my third was more normal but not totally normal. 
im sorry if i asked u before but r u using opks or anything? xxx
big hugs hon, it takes a long time to get over a loss, i thought i was over it recently and then mothers day hit me across the side of the head :) :)
the bad days dont dissappear completly but they get less and less and sometimes are just a sad hour rather than a day, xxx hugs
dont be hard on urself and expect to be over it like magic, ur allowed be sad. 
glad ur back, xxxxxxx this thread helped me a lot, its nice to know we arent alone in the way we feel xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

amy thanks hon, my next app is next mon so that would be like follow up . 
i feel much better today after loads of sleep, my ears r sore so maybe its ear virus or something that caused it. im just glad i feel fine and im not in hosp :)
sorry for temp drop, im still hoping its fluke, xxxxxxx
if its stupid af maybe a step back like bethany might help????
not from ur meds but mybe from testing and scans? 
i think it will fry ur brain if it goes on much longer, it def would mine xxx
hugs hon, im still hoping its not af for u xxxxxxxxxxx 
its stil early so hon, if u may be 12 dpo, fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany thanks :)
hurray lile ticker is back ;)
vampire facial they make loads of tiny pin pric holes in ur face, they take a sample of ur own blood and smear it on ur face, the blood soaks into the tiny holes and promotes regrowth in skin. yuck yuck yuck :) it showed pic of her covered in her own blood. 
apprently its on internet the whole thing but i would be too sqeamish to watch it ;) 
she is meant to be crying from the pain. 
then again a recent interview with her she was complaining how painfull pregnancy is, so maybe she just doesnt have high threshold ;) sh eisnt even that far gone is she? :) 

jess sorry ur dd was sick, hope u feel better soon hon xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx hope everyone is doing well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MamaElla003

I got pregnant after my second cycle of Clomid. Unfortunately, I had D&C last Saturday because the sac stopped growing. I would have been 11 weeks if it was a perfect pregnancy. However, I have severe PCOS (more than 50 follicles bilateral). I don't know if I'll ever get pregnant again but DP and I will go TTC again once I get my AF! :)


----------



## mommylov

mamaella, sorry for your loss :( We all know that feeling all to well here. Glad to hear that you will be ttc here soon! Hope all goes well for you and your rainbow baby in on his/her way!

Good morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well.

So, I just text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".


----------



## MamaElla003

mommylov said:


> mamaella, sorry for your loss :( We all know that feeling all to well here. Glad to hear that you will be ttc here soon! Hope all goes well for you and your rainbow baby in on his/her way!
> 
> Good morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So, I just text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".

Thank you so much, love! :hugs:

I really hope it is a sign that things are looking good in there now. And as for your doctor, I'm sure she wants to get you pregnant! I have a feeling you'll get pregnant pretty soon! We both will!!! :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, get well soon!

Laura, that Kim Kardashian sounds like a nut lol. I hope you get to feeling better soon too!

MamaElla, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I really hope that you have luck in conceiving again. :dust:

Amy, sorry honey. I know exactly how you feel- after getting pregnant immediately the first time it took me closer to a year to get a BFP again. It will happen :flower: it doesn't always feel that way, but it WILL happen. And maybe you aren't spotting because soon you will get a BFP :)

AFM: plenty of symptoms. Praying all continues to go well <3


----------



## MamaElla003

Thank you so much, Storked! :hugs: :kisses:

I'm also praying that all continues to go well for you! :>


----------



## Storked

MamaElla, was that your first time using clomid? Feeling so hopeful for you since you got your BFP on your second cycle of it <3


----------



## MamaElla003

Storked said:


> MamaElla, was that your first time using clomid? Feeling so hopeful for you since you got your BFP on your second cycle of it <3

Yes, that was the first time! I was told that my PCOS was already severe around November. Started clomid on December, BFN. And on January, no more AF and BFP after 1 week of late AF! Aww, thank you so much!!! That makes me really really happy and hopefull too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storked

MamaElla003 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> MamaElla, was that your first time using clomid? Feeling so hopeful for you since you got your BFP on your second cycle of it <3
> 
> Yes, that was the first time! I was told that my PCOS was already severe around November. Started clomid on December, BFN. And on January, no more AF and BFP after 1 week of late AF! Aww, thank you so much!!! That makes me really really happy and hopefull too :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That is amazing that you got your BFP that quick after starting the clomid! Very excited for you- are you hoping for multiples? :D


----------



## MamaElla003

Storked said:


> MamaElla003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> MamaElla, was that your first time using clomid? Feeling so hopeful for you since you got your BFP on your second cycle of it <3
> 
> Yes, that was the first time! I was told that my PCOS was already severe around November. Started clomid on December, BFN. And on January, no more AF and BFP after 1 week of late AF! Aww, thank you so much!!! That makes me really really happy and hopefull too :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That is amazing that you got your BFP that quick after starting the clomid! Very excited for you- are you hoping for multiples? :DClick to expand...

I'll already be the happiest with one, but if ever I'll be blessed with multiples, let's just say I can kiss everyone I see out of joy!!! Are you hoping for multiples? :) I have a friend who is a twin and I ask her everyday for two years how it feels to be one! Hehe I think she kinda got tired of my asking. Lol. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

MamaElla003 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaElla003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> MamaElla, was that your first time using clomid? Feeling so hopeful for you since you got your BFP on your second cycle of it <3
> 
> Yes, that was the first time! I was told that my PCOS was already severe around November. Started clomid on December, BFN. And on January, no more AF and BFP after 1 week of late AF! Aww, thank you so much!!! That makes me really really happy and hopefull too :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That is amazing that you got your BFP that quick after starting the clomid! Very excited for you- are you hoping for multiples? :DClick to expand...
> 
> I'll already be the happiest with one, but if ever I'll be blessed with multiples, let's just say I can kiss everyone I see out of joy!!! Are you hoping for multiples? :) I have a friend who is a twin and I ask her everyday for two years how it feels to be one! Hehe I think she kinda got tired of my asking. Lol. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Multiples would be amazing but they don't run in my or DH's family :D
If you get twins you could always tell them that there was double the love :baby: :baby: :cloud9:
So what did she say it was like to have a twin? hehe!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls. :hugs: I just never thought that I would be in this position and having this much trouble.. let alone needing meds to help and STILL not pregnant :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> mamaella, sorry for your loss :( We all know that feeling all to well here. Glad to hear that you will be ttc here soon! Hope all goes well for you and your rainbow baby in on his/her way!
> 
> Good morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So, I just text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".

Amy, hopefully af doesn't show up in the next couple of days. But I will give you my personal opinion here. If you don't get pregnant this cycle, If I were you, I would NOT keep with the clomid or just stay at the same dosage (but that is just me). You never had fertility issues before this. I have been reading that when you get up to 150 mg of clomid, that is pretty high, and some docs don't want to go above 100 mg or 150 mg. If you don't get pregnant this month, sure you might end up getting pregnant next month with the 150mg dosage, but you very well could end up getting pregnant with the 50mg or 100mg. If you never had problems with fertility before, I still don't get why she even prescribed you the clomid in the first place. So you can get pregnant faster? But you have never had problems getting pregnant, right? Anyways this is just my opinion. You need to follow your gut instinct. :hugs:


----------



## MamaElla003

Storked said:


> Multiples would be amazing but they don't run in my or DH's family :D
> If you get twins you could always tell them that there was double the love :baby: :baby: :cloud9:
> So what did she say it was like to have a twin? hehe!

She said it was crazy and fun and lovely! She loves her twin brother (who happens to be friends with my DP and that's how we got close!) so much that they go almost everywhere together, even now that they're already old! :hugs:

I forgot to mention that I already have a daughter. I adopted her when I was 16 years old (6 years ago), because her mother (who was our house helper then) couldn't feed her anymore. She's now 6 years old and she's asking for a baby sister/brother! So when I told her we're losing our baby, she cried before my operation and asked if our baby was already an angel and I said yes! She's been praying eversince that I get pregnant again! Lol. So naive and cute!!!! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## MamaElla003

mommylov said:


> Thanks girls. :hugs: I just never thought that I would be in this position and having this much trouble.. let alone needing meds to help and STILL not pregnant :(

You will get pregnant soon! We both will! I'll include you in my prayers tonight. :) :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> mamaella, sorry for your loss :( We all know that feeling all to well here. Glad to hear that you will be ttc here soon! Hope all goes well for you and your rainbow baby in on his/her way!
> 
> Good morning ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> So, I just text my dr this morning and asked her where she wanted us to go from here. I cant believe Im having a hard time getting pregnant now. I just dont understand. I ovulate every month, took Clomid which helped tremendously this month with my progesterone, Bd at the right time, use preseed, and NOTHING! She told me that she wants to up it AGAIN to 150mg! Either she is really wants to get me pregnant to get rid of me as a patient (I would only see her for the 1st tri) or she just really wants me pregnant. Either way works for me so long as I get pregnant. Still waiting for af to show. I havent spotted or anything yet which is strange because I normally do a little. Maybe this is a sign of things looking good in there now? Everytime I want to throw in the towel, I stupidly fall for the next plan and think "Oh this will do it!".
> 
> Amy, hopefully af doesn't show up in the next couple of days. But I will give you my personal opinion here. If you don't get pregnant this cycle, If I were you, I would NOT keep with the clomid or just stay at the same dosage (but that is just me). You never had fertility issues before this. I have been reading that when you get up to 150 mg of clomid, that is pretty high, and some docs don't want to go above 100 mg or 150 mg. If you don't get pregnant this month, sure you might end up getting pregnant next month with the 150mg dosage, but you very well could end up getting pregnant with the 50mg or 100mg. If you never had problems with fertility before, I still don't get why she even prescribed you the clomid in the first place. So you can get pregnant faster? But you have never had problems getting pregnant, right? Anyways this is just my opinion. You need to follow your gut instinct. :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree. Not sure that more clomid will help you Amy.


----------



## Storked

MamaElla003 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Multiples would be amazing but they don't run in my or DH's family :D
> If you get twins you could always tell them that there was double the love :baby: :baby: :cloud9:
> So what did she say it was like to have a twin? hehe!
> 
> She said it was crazy and fun and lovely! She loves her twin brother (who happens to be friends with my DP and that's how we got close!) so much that they go almost everywhere together, even now that they're already old! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I already have a daughter. I adopted her when I was 16 years old (6 years ago), because her mother (who was our house helper then) couldn't feed her anymore. She's now 6 years old and she's asking for a baby sister/brother! So when I told her we're losing our baby, she cried before my operation and asked if our baby was already an angel and I said yes! She's been praying eversince that I get pregnant again! Lol. So naive and cute!!!! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh but what sweet prayers- the Lord must be on your side when you have such a sweet daughter praying so faithfully <3 who can resist? :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Mamaella so sorry for your loss. :( I lost my last at 19 weeks. It was the toughest time in my life. I pray that you get pregnant soon, and have your rainbow baby. Take care sweety. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Oh my appointment is in 2 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## MamaElla003

Storked said:


> MamaElla003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Multiples would be amazing but they don't run in my or DH's family :D
> If you get twins you could always tell them that there was double the love :baby: :baby: :cloud9:
> So what did she say it was like to have a twin? hehe!
> 
> She said it was crazy and fun and lovely! She loves her twin brother (who happens to be friends with my DP and that's how we got close!) so much that they go almost everywhere together, even now that they're already old! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I already have a daughter. I adopted her when I was 16 years old (6 years ago), because her mother (who was our house helper then) couldn't feed her anymore. She's now 6 years old and she's asking for a baby sister/brother! So when I told her we're losing our baby, she cried before my operation and asked if our baby was already an angel and I said yes! She's been praying eversince that I get pregnant again! Lol. So naive and cute!!!! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but what sweet prayers- the Lord must be on your side when you have such a sweet daughter praying so faithfully <3 who can resist? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll ask her to include you in her prayers and that everything goes well with you because you have such a big heart and you deserve it :hugs: thank you so much for keeping me same tonight! :kiss::hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I hate to see you feeling like this. I hope you didn't take offence when I told you my opinion. But it just sounds like the doc is pushing this stuff on you. If you get pregnant hon, I am thinking it will happen whether or not you take clomid. I know that higher dosages of clomid can do more damage than good, at least that is what I am reading. So please hon, if you do decide to take the 150 mg please never let her put you up to 200 mg. That would be just way too high.


----------



## Storked

MamaElla003 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaElla003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Multiples would be amazing but they don't run in my or DH's family :D
> If you get twins you could always tell them that there was double the love :baby: :baby: :cloud9:
> So what did she say it was like to have a twin? hehe!
> 
> She said it was crazy and fun and lovely! She loves her twin brother (who happens to be friends with my DP and that's how we got close!) so much that they go almost everywhere together, even now that they're already old! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention that I already have a daughter. I adopted her when I was 16 years old (6 years ago), because her mother (who was our house helper then) couldn't feed her anymore. She's now 6 years old and she's asking for a baby sister/brother! So when I told her we're losing our baby, she cried before my operation and asked if our baby was already an angel and I said yes! She's been praying eversince that I get pregnant again! Lol. So naive and cute!!!! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh but what sweet prayers- the Lord must be on your side when you have such a sweet daughter praying so faithfully <3 who can resist? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll ask her to include you in her prayers and that everything goes well with you because you have such a big heart and you deserve it :hugs: thank you so much for keeping me same tonight! :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Always <3 this is a great group of wonderful and supportive ladies! We will all get those rainbows and cheer each other on along the way! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany, Laura, Jen, Angel, Natasha. I hope all of you are having a lovely day!


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, hopefully af doesn't show up in the next couple of days. But I will give you my personal opinion here. If you don't get pregnant this cycle, If I were you, I would NOT keep with the clomid or just stay at the same dosage (but that is just me). You never had fertility issues before this. I have been reading that when you get up to 150 mg of clomid, that is pretty high, and some docs don't want to go above 100 mg or 150 mg. If you don't get pregnant this month, sure you might end up getting pregnant next month with the 150mg dosage, but you very well could end up getting pregnant with the 50mg or 100mg. If you never had problems with fertility before, I still don't get why she even prescribed you the clomid in the first place. So you can get pregnant faster? But you have never had problems getting pregnant, right? Anyways this is just my opinion. You need to follow your gut instinct. :hugs:

Thanks Jess, I wonder too why she wants to up it. Im going to ask her when she calls here soon. I think that they gave it to me for my progesterone. My level was at 26.88 which is the best I have ever heard it be so the clomid did help there. I really think that my progesterone had something to do with the fact that I lost the first baby. I questioned why Im having a hard time getting pregnant now and why I was able to so easy before and whether this is the right decision. After talking to DH, he brought up a good point. He said "well, we got pregnant fast but never carried full term. Its up to you on what you want to do but I say we keep trying". I told myself that if I wasnt pregnant this month, then I was going to stop the Clomid but after getting those progesterone results, Im now thinking I should stick with it... dont you think? I dont know about upping the dose so again, I will ask about that but what do you girls thinks? I also think that maybe the reason why Im having a hard time is because Clomid has dried me out and I dont know that the preseed is enough for dh's swimmers. Im going to ask her about Mucinex and/or Robitussin so see what she thinks.



MamaElla003 said:


> You will get pregnant soon! We both will! I'll include you in my prayers tonight. :) :hugs::kiss:

Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers :flower: I hope we both get our bfp's soon too!

Bethany, yay for more symptoms and scan coming up!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I think I would be more likely to blame the MTHFR for your losses than progesterone but I can understand wanting to cover your bases. But I still don't think a higher dose will do you any good- you had great progesterone with your current dose.
How much preseed did you use? You may just need to use more.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:
 

> Amy, I hate to see you feeling like this. I hope you didn't take offence when I told you my opinion. But it just sounds like the doc is pushing this stuff on you. If you get pregnant hon, I am thinking it will happen whether or not you take clomid. I know that higher dosages of clomid can do more damage than good, at least that is what I am reading. So please hon, if you do decide to take the 150 mg please never let her put you up to 200 mg. That would be just way too high.

Oh no, I didnt take offense at all! :hugs: I know you girls are only looking out for me and I so appreciate it and love all the advice! I too read the same thing. 150mg would me my absolute max and I dont even think she would do more than that. If that didnt work, then I think she would move on to something else or maybe suggest the IUI. We'll just have to see what happens I guess. I wish she would just call already. Tbh, Im kind of numb to it all atm. I have my moments of sadness here and there so far but all in all, I think Im starting to get use to the bad news. I hate being so down and hate feeling like that but I think its true. I still smile and go about my day but every time I come home, I look at all the empty rooms in the house upstairs and think "we had this house built for no reason". Just sucks.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, I think I would be more likely to blame the MTHFR for your losses than progesterone but I can understand wanting to cover your bases. But I still don't think a higher dose will do you any good- you had great progesterone with your current dose.
> How much preseed did you use? You may just need to use more.

I think I used quite a bit. We had to put a towel down every time we bd :oops: I filled it up to line 2 for the days leading up to my + opk. Then that day and the 2 days after I filled it to 3. Anymore and I think that dh would just keep sliding out! lol Thats why I wanted to ask about the mucinex. Id rather my body produce fertile cm even if only a little more than me completely relying on preseed. Im going to see why she wants to go with 150mg.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I totally agree Amy. I just get weary when docs keep upping dosages. If you feel it is the right thing to do, go for it. But please hon, please don't let her get you up to 200 mg because I have heard that is getting too high and can actually hurt your chances. Just listen to your body and what it tells you. We are only here to help when we can and give suggestions, but you do what you and of course what dh thinks is right. If you get bfp this month that will be fantastic. If you need to to go onto the next month and you feel its right to go up to 150 mg do what you need to do. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Amy, I hate to see you feeling like this. I hope you didn't take offence when I told you my opinion. But it just sounds like the doc is pushing this stuff on you. If you get pregnant hon, I am thinking it will happen whether or not you take clomid. I know that higher dosages of clomid can do more damage than good, at least that is what I am reading. So please hon, if you do decide to take the 150 mg please never let her put you up to 200 mg. That would be just way too high.
> 
> Oh no, I didnt take offense at all! :hugs: I know you girls are only looking out for me and I so appreciate it and love all the advice! I too read the same thing. 150mg would me my absolute max and I dont even think she would do more than that. If that didnt work, then I think she would move on to something else or maybe suggest the IUI. We'll just have to see what happens I guess. I wish she would just call already. Tbh, Im kind of numb to it all atm. I have my moments of sadness here and there so far but all in all, I think Im starting to get use to the bad news. I hate being so down and hate feeling like that but I think its true. I still smile and go about my day but every time I come home, I look at all the empty rooms in the house upstairs and think "we had this house built for no reason". Just sucks.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry hon. All I can say is that when you do have your children, they will be a beautiful combination of you and hubby. I pray that you will be blessed with a house full of healthy children. Although I know that they will be very exotic and beautiful also!


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, I think I would be more likely to blame the MTHFR for your losses than progesterone but I can understand wanting to cover your bases. But I still don't think a higher dose will do you any good- you had great progesterone with your current dose.
> How much preseed did you use? You may just need to use more.
> 
> I think I used quite a bit. We had to put a towel down every time we bd :oops: I filled it up to line 2 for the days leading up to my + opk. Then that day and the 2 days after I filled it to 3. Anymore and I think that dh would just keep sliding out! lol Thats why I wanted to ask about the mucinex. Id rather my body produce fertile cm even if only a little more than me completely relying on preseed. Im going to see why she wants to go with 150mg.Click to expand...

On a personal note, my hubby didn't enjoy using too much of the preseed, he said it distracted him, the constant sliding out. lol. :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks doll! And yes, I DEFINITELY will not go up to 200mg. 150mg is my absolute max. I still have to wait and see what she says her reasonings behind that are tomorrow and we'll go from there. I just wish af would show already. :(


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, I think I would be more likely to blame the MTHFR for your losses than progesterone but I can understand wanting to cover your bases. But I still don't think a higher dose will do you any good- you had great progesterone with your current dose.
> How much preseed did you use? You may just need to use more.
> 
> I think I used quite a bit. We had to put a towel down every time we bd :oops: I filled it up to line 2 for the days leading up to my + opk. Then that day and the 2 days after I filled it to 3. Anymore and I think that dh would just keep sliding out! lol Thats why I wanted to ask about the mucinex. Id rather my body produce fertile cm even if only a little more than me completely relying on preseed. Im going to see why she wants to go with 150mg.Click to expand...
> 
> On a personal note, my hubby didn't enjoy using too much of the preseed, he said it distracted him, the constant sliding out. lol. :blush:Click to expand...

LOl I think mine did only because I am SOOO dry. :oops: but anymore and I think it would turn into a slip and slide! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

mamaella welcome and sorry for ur loss , :hugs: xx
hope ur holding up ok, it is very hard to come to terms with, 
ur DD sounds adorable :) we will all keep u in our prayers x
thats great clomid helped u get preg so fast hon, fx it does now too :) xxxx
hurry up af :) it took me 5.5 weeks to get my first af after d and c but some people get it much quicker, take care of urself while waiting for it, lots of tlc for u xxx hugs xx
i waited 3 months but only cos of liver issues , not cos of d and c. 
i got preg on my first fortnight of ttc ;) so it can happen fast again when u try xx
and im 29 weeks now, i was so afraid i might have another mc, just keep in mind u dont have any extra chance of mc just cos u had one xxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxx

amy hugs honey, im unsure about the clomid , if it made ur progesterone so good at 100, maybe 100 is good for u. but doc is hte expert so maybe best to listen to her xxxx hoping its invalid convo due to bfp tomoro xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany hurray for lots o symptoms xxx

hi jess hope ur day is goin well too xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## mommylov

So I read a little more and saw some women in my position and they said that thier drs did the same thing and prescribed more in hopes of more eggs releasing for better chances. Dont know how I feel about that since I dont know how many I have left.


----------



## lilesMom

u have loads left amy , ur young, we r born with millions of um :)
it makes multiples more likely then does it? xxx
u be glad or sad for multiple, not sad exactly i mean, but....... xxx


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> So I read a little more and saw some women in my position and they said that thier drs did the same thing and prescribed more in hopes of more eggs releasing for better chances. Dont know how I feel about that since I dont know how many I have left.

That just doesn't make sense for you though. I mean, have they diagnosed a problem with your eggs? I think yours are fine. I know people who have problems with egg quality and they just don't get pregnant at all :-/



Laura, hi :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi bethany xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> So I read a little more and saw some women in my position and they said that thier drs did the same thing and prescribed more in hopes of more eggs releasing for better chances. Dont know how I feel about that since I dont know how many I have left.
> 
> That just doesn't make sense for you though. I mean, have they diagnosed a problem with your eggs? I think yours are fine. I know people who have problems with egg quality and they just don't get pregnant at all :-/
> 
> 
> 
> Laura, hi :)Click to expand...

That's the same thing I was thinking. The thing is, sadly docs don't always know best. My father was very sick for many years and now my mom has health problems. Every time my mom gets a new prescription I research first if the medicine is safe, or if it has any interactions with her medicine she is already taking. Do you know how many times they have given her medicines that are not safe for her, while knowing about all of her medicines? You really can't put your trust in a doc 100%, you have to do your own research. After all, all humans are fallible. When I was pregnant with my daughter Natalie, the docs prescribed me a class C medicine for my blood pressure ( I found this out by researching). I easily found a class B medicine that was safer and known to be an excellent medicine for women during pregnancy. So she switched medicines for me. But I always wondered, if she had my best interests in mind, why didn't SHE know better and give me a safer medicine. This has happened to me many times with many different docs. The high risk doc prescribed me a laxative for constipation, I did my research and that particular laxative (forgot the name) is not safe for pregnancy and even causes contractions. Then I found the safe alternatives, and again I wondered, why would she do this?


----------



## Storked

Yup. The clomid is helping the progesterone but it thins the uterine lining and dries up your CM. I think a higher dose is a bad call. I don't think there are any egg issues here. You really need testing before they make such an asusmption. But MTHFR is more than likely the reason you miscarried, not your eggs having issues.

Jessica, wow. I had an issue the last time I went to the doctor for asthma- he wanted to give me a class C inhaler and I pushed for a class B. Doctors... :nope:


----------



## mommylov

No, they never said anything about my eggs. She said that she wasnt worried but that was back in Jan that she told me that. My uterine lining has been fine both months. She does have me wear an estrogen patch from cd10 to when I get a + opk. And then I take BA which also can help with lining so Im not worried about that. But the CM is a biggie that I AM thinking about. She def thinks that the MTHFR needed to be addressed which is why I have been on NeevoDHA for the past 3 months along with an extra 3mg of folic acid and the BA. It just makes me think either I can stop the clomid and run the risk of low progesterone again or go for the 150mg and see how many follies I get. 

Laura, to answer your question, I would really like to only have one for now. DH and I do want atleast 2 but not at the same time but we will take whatever we can get. If we are meant to have twins, then so be it. Im terrified of this being the way it will be for YEARS. Just keep ttc and nothing. Just makes my heart ache.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I believe your Dr's school of thought has to be the more the merrier. If with 50 or 100mg of Clomid you produced one follie, then increasing the dose may give you multiple follies. The more eggs released the higher the chance of pregnancy. Be careful not to use too much preseed...too much can do the opposite and wash the swimmers out (can prevent with softcups). It is certainly too soon for you to think of throwing in the towel. You've been pg 2x already...if anything, take a break from science (other than MTHFR stuff) and let nature take its course as you did before. I feel like I'm rambling...FX'd you get the answers you need to hear tomorrow (or is it today?) PS Where did IUI thought come from? Your DH's swimmers worked in the past :shrug: xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

MamaElla ~ Sorry for your loss doll :hugs: FX'd you get your rainbow without delay! :dust:

Bethany ~ Hurray for appointment in 2 weeks!

I wanted to say hi to each of you individually, but my head is pounding. I am thinking of you all :flower:

Dr today said def allergies/sinuses. She said I could take Tylenol Cold/Sinus to help it, but I'll try waiting it out. And dizziness is result of not staying hydrated...how much more water can a gal drink!?! Everything is looking good with baby...he had hiccups today and was quite the busy boy during the ultrasound! I don't know what I'm going to do when they stop doing ultrasounds to check my cervix and I don't get to see him regularly! :sigh: Private 4D may be on my horizon! :haha:

Hugs to you ladies. Going to rest my head...I'll post LO's pic soon.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ I believe your Dr's school of thought has to be the more the merrier. If with 50 or 100mg of Clomid you produced one follie, then increasing the dose may give you multiple follies. The more eggs released the higher the chance of pregnancy. Be careful not to use too much preseed...too much can do the opposite and wash the swimmers out (can prevent with softcups). It is certainly too soon for you to think of throwing in the towel. You've been pg 2x already...if anything, take a break from science (other than MTHFR stuff) and let nature take its course as you did before. I feel like I'm rambling...FX'd you get the answers you need to hear tomorrow (or is it today?) PS Where did IUI thought come from? Your DH's swimmers worked in the past :shrug: xoxo

Iui came to my head thinking about my cm. I figured let's just bypass my hallway and get them in there. I'm frustrated and thinking about forgoing the Meds too aside from mthfr Meds and maybe the crinone after ovulation. Sge did say that was an option when I text her the day I was emotional but finally fit my pos opk. I'll talk to her tomorrow and ask her. I understand the more follicles the better the chance but what if its my environment? I'm really beginning to hate this all and if I were still in my 20's I would take a break. I know 32 isn't terrible but if we want two kids and have gone through all of thus in nine months and I'm still not pregnant, then time is not on my side obviously. Finally in tears now which I haven't been yet so maybe if I get the tears out, I can just move on.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh Amy, you are very young. Now you have a choice, either try clomid another month, or go au natural (of course with still using the other meds that you need). Or the other option is neither, because you could be pregnant right now as we speak! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, I was just reading up on clomid and it says that higher doses mean your CM is more likely to be nonexistent and your lining to thin.
And a lot of sites seem to say that you should go up to 3 cycles (6 being the possible maximum for some docs) and if no BFP to try something else, like Femara. But those are also more for people who take clomid because they can't O.

Oh hey I also read that femara isn't supposed to thin your lining or dry your CM.

"Clomiphene or letrozole stimulated cycles are not unlike normal cycles in that there is only a 20-25% chance of conception occurring each cycle during the first three to four treatment cycles, even if the medication is working properly."

Could Femara help your progesterone? Seems like a better choice than clomid <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies! I'm up stalking your chart Amy. Wakey wakey...


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xx

angel hope ur head is better sweetie xxxx
silly dehydration, some days i could drink for ireland and still not be satisfied 
and then starts the loo visits every 2 secs :) seems to be delayed to nt time a lot of the time :) i think bub pressures bladdar by day and it cant get through or something :)
glad ur little one is so active :) mine had hiccups twice that i could feel. first time i had no idea what it was :) 
i so in 2 minds about goin to doc today, my sinus and ears are at me too, but its prob allerfies like u. i wont take allergy med so is it a waste of my time and theirs ?
i dont really wnat antibis either but am afraid i may need um. umm........ :)

amy i agree with angel and the girls, im not sure extra clomid would be my choice either.
but only u can make that call xxxx
its prob too early for u r temp yet, what time do u temp so i can stalk u properly :) xx
if it were me, i would def take a step back and just go with ur necessary meds, for stuff u have been diagnosed for. but tis easy for me to say that sitting here xxx
fx it all works really well for u whichever u choose xxxxxxxxx
they have upped ur progesterone so if it was environment that should be fixed, 
if folic acid thats fixed :) so im really thinking this is ur chance of rainbow babe xxx
u have been preg twice on ur own, dont forget that and fast too. 
i agree with bethany im thinking it was mthfr was the problem hon and now u have that beat xxxxxxxxxxx 
if u get too frazzled ur not doing urself any good, give urself a break, can u book a facial or massage or something? are u doin relaxy cds xxx
hugs babe xxxxxxxxx

bethany,jen, tash ,jess, mamaella and ilove him how ye all doin today ? xx


----------



## mommylov

Good morning ladies! You girls are so sweet! Thank you for all the info! I'm going to ask about femara Abe she what she says. I took my to this morning and its back up. I haven't don't my crinone yet so I don't know if its from me or that. I'll go test right now! Oh Laura, I usually test around 6am :) thanks for stalking and checking all this for me girls! Love you!!!! Xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

yest could so have been flukey , fx fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy i have to go to doc soon, did u test? xxxxxx
sorry for being so impatient, i just have a feeling it will be good news, 
please be right feeling :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

It was negative :(


----------



## lilesMom

arggghhhh!!!!! what dpo at the earlier estimation r u? 13? 
if af not here please dont rule urself out xx


----------



## lilesMom

hugs amy, sorry i gotta go pick up my mom to go to doc xxxxxxx
hope ur ok. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

14dpo - 16dpo :(

Laura, hope everything goes great at your scan! :)


----------



## jen435

Amy so sorry ur still waiting grr why cant our bodies just tell us these things. I hope u know soon. Agree with laura dont rule urself out!

Laura i hope all goes well today!!! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I hope your Dr has you go in for Betas. HCG shows in blood before urine. FX'd she calls you soon. Your temp still looks great. :dust:

Laura ~ Hope all is well at the Dr's! xoxo 

:wave: ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> 14dpo - 16dpo :(
> 
> Laura, hope everything goes great at your scan! :)

But still no sign of af, right? :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Cute pic Angel!!! <3

Thanks ladies.. I didnt use my Crinone today because I know that Im not pregnant. Im attributing my temps being where they are to the Crinone. I dont think she will have me come in to do betas. Even if I were pregnant and had a late implanter, that wouldnt be a good thing. Just waiting for her to call and talk about what we are doing next cycle.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> 14dpo - 16dpo :(
> 
> Laura, hope everything goes great at your scan! :)
> 
> But still no sign of af, right? :hugs:Click to expand...

Other than come cramping, nope. No spotting or anything but again I think its because of the Crinone. :(


----------



## Storked

Angel, good morning! You have a sweet potato <3 I love your ultrasound pic!

Laura, hi!

Amy, yes please ask about femara. If it does what clomid does without the chances of thin lining and dry CM...beats having to take clomid plus mucinex or clomid plus robitussen. I also kind of hope you look into acupuncture <3
Boo on BFN :(

Jen, hi!

Jessica, hi!

Horsey, I love you :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

how ya feeling Bethany?


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> how ya feeling Bethany?

Plenty of reassuring symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

Ill ask for sure :thumbup:


----------



## mommylov

Just talked to my dr... So she said that because my follicle was a little on the smaller side (1.5cm) this month on cd13, she felt that me going up to 150mg wouldnt hurt anything. I mentioned the fact that my progesterone results came back great this month so what she thought about me just doing 100mg again. So she took another look at my chart and it almost sounded like she had just realized that this was only my 1st month on 100mg and last month was my 1st month on 50mg so she said oh ya you can just due 100mg this month and we'll see what happens. She also said that even though I had a kind of small folli on cd13 that since I didnt O until 2 days later and then my progesterone was 26.88 indicates that I had a good size follicle by the time I did O. She did say that 1.5cm isnt terrible but was the reason why she thought that I would be fine on 150mg and that me not getting pregnant was just a matter of luck :(. I also asked her why she wanted me to do Clomid vs Femara and she said that she uses Femara for patients that have an endo issue which I dont have so thats why she thinks Clomid is better for me. Also asked about Robbitussin/Mucinex and she said that she had patients ask her about it and that I can take that and it wont hurt anything but that was up to me. She said that there are no scientific solid studies that prove that it works which is why she said its my choice but again that I can take it if I want and it wont hurt anything. So maybe it was just bad luck that we didnt catch the egg this month and we'll see what happens next month. Maybe I was meant to have a christmas baby? So Im going to continue on only 100mg.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good job pointing out the obvious to the Dr, sheesh! Darn Doc! You know we are all fans of Christmas around here :xmas9: So a Santa Baby would be lovely! Instead of dieting to lose baby weight, you'll get to fully indulge in all of the yummy foods! :munch: As for CM, I took guaifenesin only Robitussin 2 days before O and drank 8oz+ of grapefruit juice daily after AF stopped. PLUS I used the Yes Baby organic lube (no parabens). One would've thought I had issues with CM, but I wasn't leaving any stone unturned!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

i wasnt gone for scan today, thats next mon :) 
i was only gone to check my ears, he said they r fine, 
he said wait and see if i get better or worse :)
he said if i get worse he will give me antivirals, 
but hopefully il get better :)
he is so funny, he looked n my ears and said htey looked perfect, 
then he goes, ' u have lovely ear drums :) '
i started skitting laughing and gave him strange look, 
then he goes 'what im serious, he said when u shine the light in , its meant to reflect like a mirror' , he said mine do it perfectly ;) 
it was the weirdest compliment ive ever had :) funny man, i came out skitting laughing :) good to know it should go away itself anyway , only went cos i dont wanna get too sick for bub :) 

bethany glad u have reassuring smyptoms xxx

amy a christmas bub be lovely xxxxxxx

angel , hi how u doin, wow a sweet potatoe, bub is gettin big ;) 

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Good job pointing out the obvious to the Dr, sheesh! Darn Doc! You know we are all fans of Christmas around here :xmas9: So a Santa Baby would be lovely! Instead of dieting to lose baby weight, you'll get to fully indulge in all of the yummy foods! :munch: As for CM, I took guaifenesin only Robitussin 2 days before O and drank 8oz+ of grapefruit juice daily after AF stopped. PLUS I used the Yes Baby organic lube (no parabens). One would've thought I had issues with CM, but I wasn't leaving any stone unturned!

Where did you find that lube? Was this your first month doing all of that? Hmm maybe I should make a change from preseed?


----------



## mommylov

Also, which Robitussin specifically are you talking about? There are a ton! Im trying to just order all of this stuff online :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, go for the Robitussen that only has guaifenesin. PS: I was born in December and December people are awesome. Just saying.
Also, I want to smack the crap out of your doctor. That is all :)

Laura, what is wrong with your ears hon? Haha I have been told that I have ugly eardrums- they are all scarred from multiple surgeries :)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I thought you were going in for a scan. I hear dr and just assume...oops! Glad ear lookd great and that you have lovely ear drums lol

Bethany, I know tell me about it! :trouble: I get it, Im not her only patient but talk tol me when youre in front of a comp then and you can see my chart. Granted she did say that she would talk to me when she was which was today :oops:. So I found Guaifenesin Syrup on amazon (trying to just get everything online to avoid the gorcery store) but I dont see Robbitussin. Im scared and want to make sure I get the right one :( Ordered the Yes baby too so Ill give that a try!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, why so many surgeries on your ear drums? You poor thing. I had chronic ear infections after I gave birth to my younger daughter, and I made the mistake to not go to the doc, I lost my insurance so I couldn't. Ever since then my ear seems permanently screwed up. I get ear aches easily, especially in the winter, and I also have chronic sinusitus. Right now my sinuses are so screwed up, and when I get sinus issues, I will lose my sense of smell and taste for weeks or even a couple months after. So I won't taste my food for a long time now!! :( 

Amy, glad that you are being very proactive and on top of your doctor. Sometimes I feel like we have to school them or something. I have learned that you can't put your trust 100 % in any doctor, it is always good to do your own research. A lot of times they like to push medicines on people like they are guinea pigs. My mom for instance when she had mild hypertension, they started giving her very powerful dosages of there high blood pressure medicines that she totally didn't need, all she needed was to make a few diet changes and possible a low dosage of a medicine. I think a lot of docs are out there to help the pharmaceutical industries to give unnecessary meds out. Its sad, but it happens a lot. A lot of people don't realize that with vitamins and minerals you could help a lot of health issues, maybe not all of them, but a lot.


----------



## Storked

Amy, that syrup should be safe!

Jessica, my ears don't drain right. I am a mouth breather because I could never breathe out of my nose as a kid. I was constantly getting ear infections and am hard of hearing. I had four sets of ear tubes over the years and then another surgery to repair damage from my ear tubes. It is all screwed up. When I get stuffy I cant blow my nose because it can seriously just force things into my ears (gross I know) and I get infections. I still can't stand to get my ears wet. I hear water sloshing for ages and it hurts. The tubes didn't fix my draining issues or my hearing.
Any idea why the constant ear infections after your daughter? :hugs: and you can't enjoy food? Sadness.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, that syrup should be safe!
> 
> Jessica, my ears don't drain right. I am a mouth breather because I could never breathe out of my nose as a kid. I was constantly getting ear infections and am hard of hearing. I had four sets of ear tubes over the years and then another surgery to repair damage from my ear tubes. It is all screwed up. When I get stuffy I cant blow my nose because it can seriously just force things into my ears (gross I know) and I get infections. I still can't stand to get my ears wet. I hear water sloshing for ages and it hurts. The tubes didn't fix my draining issues or my hearing.
> Any idea why the constant ear infections after your daughter? :hugs: and you can't enjoy food? Sadness.

Oh, I am a mouth breather too. I get stuffy so easily. Allergy season is a pain in the ass. As for the ear infections after my daughter. I know I lost a lot of blood, and I had the option of having a blood transfusion or not. So I opted not to, I am still scared of that little chance of the blood being tainted with something. I have a phobia or diseases and germs. This time I am going to see if I can put away my own blood, in case I hemorrhage again. So I am thinking my immunity was very low after I gave birth to her and I was more susceptible to infections and I had upper respiratory infection that led to the ear infection (left ear). I have been having ear and sinus problems ever since, and it all revolves around my left sinus and left ear. I also suffered from Trigeminal neuralgia of the left trigeminal nerve located above the ear. I am not sure if you have heard of that, but they call if the suicide disease (not a very pretty nickname). I think I have nerve damage on that nerve. The pain is causes is horrible!!! I have not suffered this in a couple of years, so hopefully it is gone, I am in remission of just plain lucky.


----------



## mommylov

thanks Girls for all of your advice and research! I really appreciate it :hugs:

Bethany, so sorry that you have had to go through all of that with your ears :(


----------



## mommylov

Oye. hugs to you too Jess!! I cant even imagine :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I don't want to think you are out until you get af. There are a lot of people that don't get their bfp until the day their af is due. When is your af due? And if you have to go onto the next month to ttc, we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy, no need to feel bad- it is normal for me lol. I don't know any different ;)
But yeah that syrup should be good! Are you going to do the grapefruit juice as well? You may ask your doc if you do- can't that interact with certain medications? Wouldn't want it screwing with your folate and the like.

Jessica, how soon can you put blood away? Will they let you do that when pregnant? Hopefully you stay in remission from that nerve pain. Ear pain has the funny ability to be so consuming that you swear you feel it everywhere :-/


----------



## mommylov

Im 14dpo according to ff and 16dpo according to dr with no symptoms so its safe to say Im out :( I even talked to my dr about stopping the Crinone today and she said yes so I ddint take it this morning. With all ofo the new info I got from you girls Im hopful for next month for a xmas baby! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

...no stone unturned Amy! 

Jess ~ Glad you are in good health. :hugs: I understand your fears though...fx'd it isnt expensive to store your own blood.

Bethany ~ I hope your MS is tolerable. I have to admit, I'm now curious if there is something out there about grapefruit...is it because grapefruit and other citrus fruits have folate in them that they'd void the folate supplement? Time for Dr Google! (Guess either way it wouldn't hurt to ask the Dr)


----------



## Storked

Angel, my MS is just fine :thumbup: nothing really tastes or sounds good anymore though. Except water!
Not sure if the grapefruit will react with any of her meds but I know that it can react with some medications. No clue why though. Interesting huh?

Amy, glad you are feeling hopeful again! I always liked the thought of a new cycle and fresh chances to catch the egg! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for tolerable morning sickness...how fantastic water is your friend! Keeeeeeeep sticking LO! 12 more sleeps until his/her debut on screen!


----------



## TTCSecrets

GIRLSSS i need helppp :(

today is 3w3d since miscarriage and ive started bleeding with all my pms symptoms ( mood swings belly ache ) is this AF or leftover MC?

My scan a week post mc showed everything had gone , and im getting negative hpts now have done for about a week , is it AF this soon after mc? i finished mc bleeding on 1st march. I NEED to know because if it is AF i need to start taking my BC pills today! dont wanna star taking them if its not AF i want a normal af before i go on BC...

Also has anyone been on cerezette? Does it stop AF or will i still get it ?! 

Hope ur all okay xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Tash! Sounds like the witch to me! :flow: Sorry I don't know about the cerezette. :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Thanks Angel! :) I keep asking the baby to stick too.

Tasha sounds like AF! I think I got mine 32 days after my miscarriage :flower:
How are you doing?


----------



## TTCSecrets

oh good ill take the pill! hope this one agrees with me, i really dont think Chris needs any more of Count Bitchula in the house lol!!

Baby will stick Bethany :) Prayers for you!!

Im okay!! Bit pissed off with work for so so so many reasons, ive applied for about 15 jobs since friday and im just hoping i get one!! 

Feel a bit strange taking contraceptive pills, ive got it sat next to me and i cant bring myself to take it but i know i must :( How are u all?! xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Yay for tolerable morning sickness...how fantastic water is your friend! Keeeeeeeep sticking LO! 12 more sleeps until his/her debut on screen!

Angel, I've been meaning to ask you. Have you felt any fluttering yet?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, tomorrow my daughter is officially a teenager. And even though my husband doesn't want me to spoil her for her 13th b-day because of all of the problems we have been having. I am still going to sneak off tonight and buy her a few special treats. Wow, hard to believe I have a teenager now. lol. Just 5 more years and she is an adult!! She makes me feel old. :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls! Went out and got everything on the list. Just waiting for lube in the mail lol. 

Bethany, I think folate is good for mthfr right? What Meds would it mess up? :( ill try and see if I can find out. 

Tash, yay for af and bc!!!! :)

Jess, aww teen already?? :( hope ate has a great bday!

Love to you all!!!!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, teenage girls can be fun! Don't feel old :flower:

Tasha, sending good job vibes your way- hope you get one and love it! Did you ever bring yourself to take a bcp?

Amy, I am not sure what medications grapefruit juice can interact with. Best ask your doctor or a pharmacist if the meds you are taking are ok with grapefruit juice :flower:
I have known a few people who were on medications that they couldn't take grapefruit juice with. Sometimes they can make medications more powerful or less so.


----------



## mommylov

Verdict is in, dr said "Only if you have excessive amounts. Juice- I would say no more than 4-6 oz daily". With that little I can't imagine it would do anything :( so I guess I'll just stay away from it. I wonder if there is anything else I shouldn't really have?


----------



## Storked

Amy, good thing that you asked! Best stick with Pre-seed and the cough syrup.


----------



## mommylov

I actually ordered Yes Baby :) very excited about it! You now that I think about it, I are pineapple when I was pregnant the first time. I wonder if that had anything to do with my mc? Anything else I'm suppose to stay clear of? I wish my dr had told me this before!


----------



## Storked

Oh it shouldn't have caused a miscarriage. But grapefruit juice can interact with certain medications in a bad way. But by themselves they don't cause harm :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Is there anything else that will do that?


----------



## lilesMom

bethany just some silly coldy thingy in my ears and sinus, could be alleries playing up too . just went to get checked to make sure it wasnt bacterial :)
im sure u too have lovely ear drums hon :) i didnt even know there was such a thing :)
ouchie , ur ears sound sore hon, im answering as im readin so as not to forget so this may sound a bit random in places :)
less than 2 weeks to scna, hurray :) :)

jess hope ur ear nerve thing stays far far away :) xx
hurray for dd bday :) xxxx

amy, hurray for hopeful xmas baby, hoep ur alright chick x hugs xxxxxxxx

angel hows ur little sweet potatoe doin? u still have ms?

tash def af, everyone i know of who has had matural mc , got af way quicker than with d and c xxxxxxx
hurray for job apps, fx for u honey xxxx
i know it must feel weird takin bc, but after few dyas it will feel normal again, i think the first everything is hard , then it becomes the norm all over again xxxxxx


jen u been quiet, how u doin chick?

u too horsey xxxxxx

i had bacon and cabbage last nt :) it was yummy hadnt had it in so long, 
Oh made me dinner last 2 nts, think he is tryin to up my iron :)
very manly dinner, steak first nt ;) but yummy :) 
cabbage has done funny things to my tummy today though, its very rumbly :blush: :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Yes girls I took my BC pill :( Actually feel quite sad about it but I know now isn't the right time to get pregnant, im still getting over the two losses and I just don't think trying again would do me any good, and I don't know if I can put Chris through the pressurised BD and the panicking of me miscarrying again :( I have plenty of time, at least now I know I can actually conceive, which two years ago I was told I would be able to, so I kind of think the MC have happened purely to make me appreciate things and show me that I can ge pregnant but theres things I need to do first!

I do feel defeated, but two years will go so quickly I mean we are almost a third of the way through this year already! 

Im about ready to walk out of work... Its a long winded story so bear with me but this pushed me over the edge yesterday

I was having problems sending an email handover using our in depth system to the processing centre, it was just sat in my inbox and wouldn't assign itself to the office it should have done, so I spoke to my team leader and I said look I need to file an incident report on my system because its not sending it. And he turned round in front of everybody and said ' Well you are obviously doing something wrong, ill get somebody to come and sit with you and re train you on it ' I was like :O I have been doing this job for four years!! If id been doing it wrong would it not have been picked up by now!?!?!? And what do u mean more experienced? Me and my friend Charlie were the first two people IN THE COUNTRY to use this system !!! What the hell is he on about re training me?!?! Idiots!! And they are trying to push me out so fine ill leave and get a new job !

Ridiculous!

Hope u are all great! Love u all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Tash! Im sorry that you were sad about taking the BC but you sound like you are at peace with this decision. No matter what you decide and when you do, we are here for you hun. You are correct, you are very young and I know that you will be blessed one day with earth babies :). I know the feeling of having multiple mc's and it can be quite defeating but youve got time doll. As for the monster you work with, I wouldve slapped that guy! Why does he have such an issue with you? Is there anyway to talk to him and/or his boss? Is he the only one that gives you this kind of grief? 

Good Morning Ladies! :hugs: Hope everyone is doing well!

I af still hastn shown but I had a HUGE temp dip this morning so I really think she is knocking on the door. Hope she comes already so we can just get this show on the road! Feeling better about it all today... we'll see how the day goes though lol. I think changing up the Lube, adding Tussin, and seeing how the 100mg helped with my progesterone makes me feel like we are on the right path. :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

tash what an ass he is, dont let one dummy mess up ur job for u, stay for wages but keep up ur search and then soon u can move on to somewhere nicer xxxxxxx
well done on bc, it is hard but ur not giving up, just postponing xxxxxxxx
so as u can get urself to where u wanna be for ttc, 2 yrs really will fly when ur not so focused on egg , sperm and temps :) xxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxx

amy glad ur ok sweetie, xxxxxxxxx
things r gonna be so ideal this cycle, id move into ur womb myself ;) (joke obvs ) 
seriously , u have everything covered so relax and enjoy ur Bd as much as u can when it comes around. xxx its only a little luck now needed to line things up right and bingo , sitcky bean for our amy xxxxxxxxxxxx

no news with me, i rang hosp for blood results for parvo, she said she is in labour ward for the day and will get back to me tonight at around 7 or 8. least she will get back to me today anyway :) i think it will be good news anyway :)
Oh and me were planting stuff earlier today, we planted onions, 3 kinds of beans and potatoes :)
i also baked brown scones and little cakes for my dads bday tmor :) 
im wrecked now,virus /coldy thing is still kicking my ass a little .


----------



## mommylov

Heheh Laura, thank you. I sure hope so too!

Sorry you arent feeling well. :( Hope you get to feeling better here soon! Scones.... yum! Im flying over right now for some heheh. Also, Im envious because I do NOT have a green thumb. Im a plant killer no matter how hard I try! :rofl: Im sure having fresh veggies from your own garden is just wonderful!


----------



## lilesMom

i have to admit, i kill plants too amy :)
i garden under OHs instructions :) i even have to ask him some things a kid would prob know ;) but i do like it, feels good to get all muddy :) its our first time planting veggies so hopefully we get some nice ones in a few months :)
il let u know ;) will be pretty cool to have dinner we grew :)
we already have eggs from our chickens and htey do taste nicer than shop ones, 
i havent eaten thiem while preg cos im paranoid, i must google it and make sure its ok. 
but sure they dont do anything to free range shop eggs anyway so should be fine ;)


----------



## mommylov

Wow! I would love to grow fresh produce! DH would prob want to do it but then get burnt out fast. Our backyard is very basic right now. Our builder only put in rock and grass in the backyard. We did get to design it though so we have a place for our deck and Jacuzzi which I cant wait to put in! But we still have to get some trees and shrubs first. I wanted to put a little garden in the back but dh is worried about it attracting animals :( we'll see, I still may get my way! heheh


----------



## lilesMom

im sure u wil amy :)
Oh is the gadener here , i just help sometimes :)
he does outside and fixy things, i clean inside, we have gone back to traditional :)
but he is good for cooking too :) 
oh lovely jacuzzi :) id love one :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, grapefruit juice is all that I know of :flower:
Haha I think I am with your DH- a garden sounds like work! Jacuzzi however sounds like pure awesomeness!

Laura, steak and bacon...MMMM. Haha were you farting all night from the cabbage? ;)
take it easy woman! No planting until you feel better :hugs:

Natasha, that guy sounds like an ass. Hopefully you get a new job soon! And you are right- the time will fly by :hugs:

AFM: I am struggling to eat. Not because of nausea but because nothing sounds/tastes good anymore. Last night spanish rice and refried beans sounded tasty but today...no.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I didn't get morning sickness, only like for 1 or 2 days. But I did get food aversions for the first trimester. Nothing appealed to me. Most food either grossed me out or didn't appeal to me at all. I am thinking this maybe another form of morning sickness, but just affects our appetites and how food looks to us. This is a good sign for you, it means the hormones are increasing nicely! For some weird reason, the only thing that sounded good to me was eating a big mac. lol. I only had it twice though, knew it wasn't good for me. Hopefully food starts appealing soon for you.

Amy, did you actually test today? Or just waiting for af? I am glad that your mood is more positive now. If af does end up coming, then I hope that this April will be your lucky bfp month!! 

Laura, hope you are doing well hon, and that are your blood tests come out good!! The doc says your liver is much better, right? That is great! I have heard about women having certain medical conditions that get better when they are pregnant. How amazing!!

Hi to everybody else!! 

AFM, going to celebrate my daughters b-day today. My husband revealed to me that he went through her facebook page yesterday (I know, invasion of privacy, but good thing he did it). He found a lot of shocking and questionable things. This is why for the most part I don't like facebook, because when I had an account I saw so much hypocrisy from my own family members that I just closed my account. She has inappropriate pictures on there, cursing, vulgar comments, days she is in a relationship??? And a whole bunch of other shocking things. So of course I feel crushed. There is more to the story, but its just too much to get into. We are looking into a good counselor because she also put somethings about being miserable, hating her life, and she has a journal where she put a poem about suicide. So I am not taking this lightly. I am going to try to help her in any way I can.


----------



## Storked

Yeah Jessica, no nausea today just no enjoyment of food. I *think* that alredo may taste good but can't make myself go fix it in case it doesn't.
Good thing your DH went and looked at her profile (FB isn't an invasion of privacy because it is out there for the world to see so don't stress). Glad that you are getting her help. One of my niece's went through a horrible period as a teen where she was just ANGRY and was yelling and cussing all the time. My sister just never left my niece alone. She took away her cell, she could only use the computer under my sister's supervision, and she was never allowed to be alone- had to be with my sister all the time, even when sleeping. And she actually stopped being so hateful and mellowed out a ton. It worked for her. Hope you find what works for your daughter :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Yeah Jessica, no nausea today just no enjoyment of food. I *think* that alredo may taste good but can't make myself go fix it in case it doesn't.
> Good thing your DH went and looked at her profile (FB isn't an invasion of privacy because it is out there for the world to see so don't stress). Glad that you are getting her help. One of my niece's went through a horrible period as a teen where she was just ANGRY and was yelling and cussing all the time. My sister just never left my niece alone. She took away her cell, she could only use the computer under my sister's supervision, and she was never allowed to be alone- had to be with my sister all the time, even when sleeping. And she actually stopped being so hateful and mellowed out a ton. It worked for her. Hope you find what works for your daughter :flower:

Actually, my husband demanded she give him her username and password and then went through her whole page. But I am glad he did because he found things on there that we would have never know about because she portrays a different face to us. I told him that my daughter is really at an age where she also needs him a lot. I suggested he start taking her out more often, just father daughter time. He needs to take her out and teach her how she deserves to be treated by a boy/man. Opening doors for her, pulling chairs out, being considerate to her. He needs to teach her what to expect from a boy. He needs to show her how a good respectable man should be. :) I have talked to her a lot and spend a lot of time with her, but I feel like she is starting to need him a lot more than he has given her. And he now realizes that, hopefully not too late.


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Jessica, no nausea today just no enjoyment of food. I *think* that alredo may taste good but can't make myself go fix it in case it doesn't.
> Good thing your DH went and looked at her profile (FB isn't an invasion of privacy because it is out there for the world to see so don't stress). Glad that you are getting her help. One of my niece's went through a horrible period as a teen where she was just ANGRY and was yelling and cussing all the time. My sister just never left my niece alone. She took away her cell, she could only use the computer under my sister's supervision, and she was never allowed to be alone- had to be with my sister all the time, even when sleeping. And she actually stopped being so hateful and mellowed out a ton. It worked for her. Hope you find what works for your daughter :flower:
> 
> Actually, my husband demanded she give him her username and password and then went through her whole page. But I am glad he did because he found things on there that we would have never know about because she portrays a different face to us. I told him that my daughter is really at an age where she also needs him a lot. I suggested he start taking her out more often, just father daughter time. He needs to take her out and teach her how she deserves to be treated by a boy/man. Opening doors for her, pulling chairs out, being considerate to her. He needs to teach her what to expect from a boy. He needs to show her how a good respectable man should be. :) I have talked to her a lot and spend a lot of time with her, but I feel like she is starting to need him a lot more than he has given her. And he now realizes that, hopefully not too late.Click to expand...

I don't think it'll be too late at all :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I never thought I would be going through all of these problems so early. Things are getting so difficult. My teenage daughter seems so lost, my 7 year old is afflicted with bipolar/ocd/adhd, she makes it almost impossible to teach her, and all of this is happening while I am pregnant. I was crying all night when I found out my older daughter has been teased and tormented and now I find all of this facebook information? I am trying very hard to be understanding and I know now more than ever she needs us very badly, so I just want to find a way to help her, with counseling, more family time, anything I can do to help. And yes, all of this makes me feel like a failure. :(


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so great that you guys are on top of it. Maybe because you have been doing this for awhile but I worry that I wont handle situations the way I should or wont say or do the right things. 

Bethany, sorry that your appetite isnt all that cooperative at the moment but yet another great sign! :)

Laura, Sounds like you and OH have a great little system going. Sounds a lot like ours lol

I didnt test this morning... really didnt see the point. Esp with that HUGE of a temp drop. Ive been cramping for the past day or two like AF really wants to come so I think she will full force here soon... atleast I hope! Hope April showers brings me my December flower! :D


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> I never thought I would be going through all of these problems so early. Things are getting so difficult. My teenage daughter seems so lost, my 7 year old is afflicted with bipolar/ocd/adhd, she makes it almost impossible to teach her, and all of this is happening while I am pregnant. I was crying all night when I found out my older daughter has been teased and tormented and now I find all of this facebook information? I am trying very hard to be understanding and I know now more than ever she needs us very badly, so I just want to find a way to help her, with counseling, more family time, anything I can do to help. And yes, all of this makes me feel like a failure. :(

You are NOT a failure!!! You are a great mom Jess and you and your hubby are doing the best you can. Nobody ever said parenting is easy and with everything you have been thrown, I think you are making the right choices and taking the right steps with your kids. Please dont let this break you. Its gotta be hard esp while pregnant. Your hormones are going to try to get the best of you and stressing as much as you are isnt good for you or princess #3. I know thats easier said than done but I just really want you to take care of yourself. Everything will work out. Im sending lots of peaceful thoughts your way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Jess, so great that you guys are on top of it. Maybe because you have been doing this for awhile but I worry that I wont handle situations the way I should or wont say or do the right things.
> 
> Bethany, sorry that your appetite isnt all that cooperative at the moment but yet another great sign! :)
> 
> Laura, Sounds like you and OH have a great little system going. Sounds a lot like ours lol
> 
> I didnt test this morning... really didnt see the point. Esp with that HUGE of a temp drop. Ive been cramping for the past day or two like AF really wants to come so I think she will full force here soon... atleast I hope! Hope April showers brings me my December flower! :D

Amy, you worry you won't be able to handle situations like you should? I still worry about that. I am sure you will be a wonderful mother. You already love your baby-to-be so much. You will be a great mother. Look at how much effort you are putting just to bring your rainbow baby into the world. When you have your baby, you are going to love him/her so much. Don't worry hon, it will all come naturally. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Aww thanks.. thats what I think about you :) I think you are doing a great job.. I really do. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, you aren't a failure. Parenting is hard work and different for each kid. It is a learning process and I think you are handling things great honey :flower:

Amy, I loved that rhyme. You know, April seems like a fertile month too. Eggs are the symbol!


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies! One more day until Friday :)

No af still. Thought I saw a tinge of pink last night and woke up this morning and no AF. Hope she comes today. So glad she is taking her sweet a$$ time *insert sarcasm*. I had a little bit of a temp rise this morning that went just above coverline so I took a HPT just incase and it was def neg. DH came home sick last night. I think he has a really bad cold so Im going to sleep in the guest room tonight. I hope I dont get it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy, sorry about -hpt.. I hope next month brings you your beautiful blessing! Is af actually already due? I always had a little longer cycle, my cycle would range 30 to 31 days, so I would usually get af around the same day every month. I believe your cycle is similar to mine? Correct me if I am wrong, but if you get pregnant this next cycle, your due date would be right between Christmas and New Years, right? That would be very exciting!! 

Hi ladies!!! Hopefully all of you are having a wonderful day and getting ready for the weekend already!!

AFM, we had a long talk with my daughter Alyssa last night and she told me things that broke my heart. She said she has been depressed since the 2nd grade (when she was 7) and she would hide and cry every night. And she told us some of the factors, one was when my father died. They were extremely close, we all lived together and she was the apple of his eye. :( . Another factor was the teasing. I just found out the kids were also calling her fat!! And guess what my daughter was thin!!! So I told her, these kids are crazy, that she has to know that she was never fat or never has been. This is pure jealousy. But she said she still believed them. Why are kids so cruel!! I remember when I was in 1st grade, there was this girl who had no hair because she was a cancer patient. Kids use to shove her around, tease her, and make her cry. I would never tease kids. I knew it was cruel!! I am sure things are much worse now, and tougher for these poor children.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ok, I just went to your journal!! Come on Christmas baby!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess! Yes, af finally showed this afternoon so if we conceive, then WTEWE says the due date would be Dec 26th! Im REALLLLLY hoping that we conceive. Even though we didnt get to have our first LO 2/13/13, would be great to still have a LO in 2013.

:hugs: to you an dyour DD. I just want to give her a big hug. Ive said it before but I think there is a lot pressure on kids these days. Im glad that she opened up to you now. Its great that she feels comfortable enough to do that. I know that it took her some time but there are kids out there that never say anything to thier parents and even sometimes go down a negative road. I hope that she can feel some healing from you regarding her grandpa :(. I too dont understand how some kids can be so cruel. I can only imagine that they see that at home and think its ok. Your girls are so sweet and its comforting to know that there are still good people in this world.


----------



## mommylov

Big big hugs again to you Jess! :hugs:

Where is everyone else today?

Angel, Laura, Jen, Bethany, Tash, Horsey...:wave: :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxx

no news with me, went to hosp with my bro and sil today to mind their kiddies outside while they had scan, they have 2 little girls , one who is 1.5 ish , other is 9 months, they were so good :) 
scan went well thank god .
still no blood results back, argghhh. but i have a nurse in hosp gonna check for me again tomor and get back to me ;)

jess hugs honey xxxxxxxxxxxx
sounds like a break through with ur dd that she opened up to u xxxxxx
hope everything works out now fast for ye xxx
thank god ye caught stuff now and its all in the open, makes all problem smaller to talk um out xxx

amy hugs, stupid af taking her time, whoop whoop xmas bub xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany i def went through that phase too, eat little and often and it helped, 
keep drinking lots and eat when u can and u wil be fine xxx
i lived on cereal and smoothies for a while ;) 

hi to all, hope ye r all wel xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

grrr hope they come back with results here soon for you! How fun to be able to spend time with the kiddos and glad they were nice and fun :)


----------



## lilesMom

im wrecked now :) gotta get me some food too, what to have um...... :)


----------



## horseypants

I'm just really really depressed. Its been hard to see everyone move forward without me. Not that I wish this on anyone. Major pms today.


----------



## Storked

Horsey, I understand why you feel that way. It isn't fair for you. And I am still pissed about how you got ripped off on that IUI. But I really wish that procedures like that weren't necessary for you :( I seriously pray all the time for you to get pregnant with multiples. And I wish I was capable of doing more than praying. You are an awesome friend. You deserve so many good things.


----------



## Storked

Hi to the rest of you ladies. I'd type more but my head is pounding. I'm just going to go lay down. Love to you all.


----------



## mommylov

Horsey, I know exactly how you feel and kid of feel the same. We are so happy for our friends but we would by lying if we didnt feel left in the dust so to speak. I too am so annoyed with your iui situation. You're in my prayers, all of you are always. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

So sorry horsey and Amy. I wish you would never have to go through any of this. The world of ttc was something foreign to me until I had my miscarriage and unfortunately most women have no idea what we some women going through. I pray that both of you are blessed very soon with a beautiful baby. I know that when both of you fall pregnant you will be wonderful mothers. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany, I hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Feel better hun! :)

:hugs: Jess!

Off to bed for me too, gnight ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

horsey hugs hon xxxxxxx
we r all praying for u and i second bethnay in that we wish we could do more xxxxxxx
hugs hon xxxxxxxxxxxxx

bethany hope ur head is better chick xxxxxxxx

amy hugs hon xxxxxx it wil happen for ye soo soon xxxxxxxx

no news here doc rang, no results till mon earliest, these tests had to be sent to dublin, the black hole for blood tests :) 
virusy ear thing back worse today, im not bad , its just annoying me .
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! Happy Friday! :D

Horsey, hope youre spirits are up today :hugs:

Hope you all are doing well!!

Oh no Laura! :( I hope you feel better.

I thought about it last night and with all of my friends and family members that are either pregnant or just had babies, I would be an emotional wreck. Seeing how many of us started off on this journey together and just about everyone is pregnant and doing well, thats what keeps me going. You girls have been such a tremendous support and I honestly dont know if I would be where I am without you all. Hope that Horsey and I fall pregnant soon and that we are all pregnant together! I secretly wish for Tash to be pregnant too but I know that she started BC but still wishing :)

:hug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> So sorry horsey and Amy. I wish you would never have to go through any of this. I pray that both of you are blessed very soon with a beautiful baby. I know that when both of you fall pregnant you will be wonderful mothers. :hugs:

Amy & Horsey I second Jess' sentiment... :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I hope your headache has eased up :flower:

Laura ~ I love how we are at the mercy of lab techs...Monday should be here soon enough.

Jess ~ Glad you were able to talk with your daughter. It's shocking how much these little one's put themselves through. Now that she has opened up things should start improving for her. What did the Principal say about the bullying? Those girls need to be suspended! 

Tash ~ Two years will go by in a flash...you have a lot of goals set that will keep you busy! Fx'd a dream job comes through for you! What happened with Chris' job offer? Wishing you both the very best! 

Jen ~ Hope you aren't bored out of your mind over there! 8 weeks left...how exciting to be 32 weeks! (Was your appointment this week?) 

Afm ~ Zulily had a huge sale on Paige Maternity Jeans, reg $185 reduced to $69! I already have a couple pair, but couldn't resist the sale price! I <3 online shopping. When my DH leaves on these trips it helps pass the time...I look forward to tracking my packages...this week Zappos and Bath & Body Works! On deck Zulily and Nordstrom...then DH should be home and none the wiser! :haha: 

TGIF!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. ive no news xx
juts wanted to say hey :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, thanks. I think it was a fatigue headache from me missing a nap :flower:

Laura, gah they are being so slow with your results! Hope your ears feel better soon :flower:

Amy, it'll happen! :hugs:

Horsey, thinking of you! Wish you lived close enough for us to visit.*

Angel, hurray for new clothes! I used to have the zulily app :) when are you posting a bump pic? Show off your clothes too!

Jen, love you dear. Hope you catch a break soon :flower:

Tasha, any word back from jobs yet?

AFM: caught a decent sized crab lurking in our salt tank today! I pulled it out for the cat to chew up but the crab won. So we put him in our guppy breeding tank to grow bigger :)
Apparently we also have another crab hiding in the tank filter but DH feels threatened by it lol


----------



## lilesMom

bethany glad ur head is better after sleep, sleep cures all :) xx
when im sick i sleep non stop :) i woke up after only 7 hrs sleep today (had been sleepin 14 hrs ) and my ears r way better, first day i woke up non groggy too in a good while so think im nearly mended :)
my nephew is gone into hosp, he had some infection that is bordering on pneumonia now, he will be better fast now he is on Iv antibs and is being rehydrated by drip. 
Im gettin so selfish , i never knew he was at my moms and i met him the day he went into hosp, if i knew he was there and that sick , i never would have called, but everyone seems to be sick at the mo i suppose . hard to avoid 

angel doesnt online shopping feel like presents :)
u never hand over any money, ( i know we pay for um but doesnt feel like it :) )
and then the postman brings u your reward :) 
i cant wait to be back on mat pay to actually have dosh again, :)

horsey u feeling any better chick, xxxx hope so xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all, hope all is well and the weekend is goin good xxxxx

so my back was a million times better yest , so dooda here had a 30 min walk in morn, thats fine but then last nt i was in the mood again so did 50 mins on tmil again.
this morn my cat attacked my bare legs again ( normal for my cat . he thinks its fun :) ) and what ever way i jerked it feels like someone is stickin a poker into the groin strain i already had. doh!!! i couldnt even walk for a bit, had to hop to my couch .
feck it anyway, i was just gettin it better . doh!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good morning ladies! 

Laura ~ It does feel like I'm getting presents when the packages arrive! :cake: I'm glad your ear feels better, but bummer about your groin pain! I've heard they can take a very long time to fully mend (especially when brought on by pregnancy). You have to go easy on yourself. Hope it improves for you very soon :flower:

Bethany ~ Crabs? Guppys? Who needs Ursula when you have your very own sea right there in the comfort of your home :haha: How cute was the kitty trying to play with the crab? :meow: <~~ they need animal emoticons. 

As for my bump, well, I'm at the point where my uterus is almost at my belly button, so my bump is more like a _pudge_ :haha: I'm in love with my pudge <3 Now to just name this little fella. Eventually DH and I will get on the same page with names...it's a bit challenging because I want to avoid trendy names (if I can help it), so I'm using social security to look up any name I take an interest in. It's fun looking up name ranking by state and even year! https://www.ssa.gov/oact/babynames/ 

Happy Saturday. :flower: Hope you all are enjoying spring! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi angel sorry was browsing , i didnt notice u on here :)
its a bit better now after moving around and hot water bottle, it was me being a dummy, i thought i was better than i was and pushed it too much, makes me cross with me :) but i got to walk too, il be a blimp ;) dont wanna undo my good liver work :)
aw having a little bump is so nice isnt it, i have spent many a happy hour rubbin mine ;) hee hee , enjoy ur pudgy bump :)
ye leaning towards any names so far? OH and i have very different name ideas too, hence the i name a girl, he names a boy deal ;) which i may regret :) 

hope everyone is well xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Do you have any idea what type of boy names your OH has in mind? We are not leaning one way or the other currently...he was looking at Scandinavian names (ex. Aro, Toivo), I'd like more posh/fun names (ex. Kiptyn, Thatcher). We really are on 2 different pages and nothing strikes us as THE NAME...oh and none of the above mentioned names are in the running. They were just examples of how opposite we are. :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

sorry went on tmil to try and loosen out , just slow walk.
we r opposites on names too, puttin it with the surname is very important, some names i like dont match up :) its tough choice cos they live with it forever, no pressure ;)
my choice for boy would be jake or josh or noah, i like simple short names :)
i also like oisin. 
OH few choices so far are sean luke, joe colum (both our dads name s), stephen , terence (his grandas name ) , nicholas, robert. 
i dont like robert and terence but the rest r ok, my fave would be joe colum, our dads be so happy and i genuinely like the names :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are pregnant. Trying to avoid sick people is selfish, it is smart!
Glad your ears are better! The groin pain can be normal yeah?

Angel, my cat has been sniffing for the crab all day. He still hasn't found him lol.
I bet your pudge is a cute bump! And hope you guys can agree on names without it getting violent ;)

Hello to all the other ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Fireplace + snow = sleepy kitties :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Fireplace + snow = sleepy kitties :)

Look at those sweet fuzzy faces! I want to kiss on them! :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

They are cute, when they are sleeping lol jk. They are super sweet :) my gray tabby got tired of playing with his toy so he uses it as a pillow <3


----------



## Storked

My kitty has fallen asleep with his little stuffed lamb in his arms. CATS ARE SO CUTE! <3
Don't you love it when they do things like that? It is like they are little, fuzzy people.


----------



## mommylov

Hehe indeed!!!<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi girls xxxx
how ye doin? xx

i went to my sis meditation group today ,was lovely :)
all mellow now :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Cute kitties Amy! Hope you are having a nice weekend. :hugs:

Hope your feeling good Bethany. How's the morning sickness treating you? :hugs:

Hi Laura, Angel, and Jen. How are your los doing? :hugs:

Angel, feeling any flutters yet? Or still a little early. :hugs:

Jen, you've been quiet lately. Are you ok? Hope you and baby are doing good. :hugs:

I started feeling a lot of pressure on my pelvic area on Thursday. Along with very painful kicks and pouncing on my bladder and lower abdomen. I was also having more back pain. So I went into the labor and delivery department so they could monitor me. Just to make sure I wasn't going into premature labor. So I apparently I wasn't having any contractions. They did a cervical check, and doc told me it's hard as rock and then he did the transvaginal ultrasound and said my cervix was measuring about 4.5 cm and said that is very good for 24/25 weeks. So I hope he is right! My problem is after I got home I ended up researching on the internet about cervical length and one woman posted a link saying that at 24 to 25 weeks the cervix should be measuring over 5 cm and from what I have read that is not the average and it is very long. But of course I let that get me paranoid, like I always do. Oh, and I know why I am in a lot of pain now. The baby is breech, I know because all we saw was her butt close to my cervix, so she is kicking me down low, and I have scar tissue from my ovarian surgery. It hurts at times because it feels like she is kicking my bones or other organs. But I am grateful she is kicking me, I just have to get use to the jabs. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

glad all was well jess xx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, is it too early to seeing what you can do to encourage baby to turn? Though then you just get kicked elsewhere. Glad your girl is doing well :)
Not experiencing morning sickness any more, more heartburn. From what I have read I am probably drinking too much when I eat but...I get thirsty when I eat. Gah lol

Laura, glad you had a good meditation. 

Amy, snuggling up to the kitties today? :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i do the same i drink lots when i eat and i know it doesnt help heartburn but i feel choky if i dont drink with food :) 
try drinking a glass of cold skim milk before a meal, helps me . xxx


----------



## lilesMom

30 weeks today, doin a happy dance :) :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Awe sweet cats. I love how self sufficient they are...sadly I am allergic to them :( 

Bethany ~ Heartburn. Can you take Tums for it? Your kitty wants round 2 with the crab! :bodyb:

Laura ~ Love the names you have...sweet Joe Colum. Cannot wait to see what you guys decide on ;)

Jess ~ I go biweekly for cervical measurement and mine is 4.5cm. I'm at High Risk like you and each Dr says that is a great number. Sounds like currently things are locked up tight. Sorry for the discomfort your LO is causing you, hopefully she turns soon. Glad things checked out ok for you. What a scare! :flower: 

:hi: Jen, Tash & Horsey


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks, u too, be soo exciting when ye decide on name :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Jessica, is it too early to seeing what you can do to encourage baby to turn? Though then you just get kicked elsewhere. Glad your girl is doing well :)
> Not experiencing morning sickness any more, more heartburn. From what I have read I am probably drinking too much when I eat but...I get thirsty when I eat. Gah lol
> 
> Laura, glad you had a good meditation.
> 
> Amy, snuggling up to the kitties today? :)

Ya, had a moment of sadness today (silently) just it was great to have my fur babies.


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ Awe sweet cats. I love how self sufficient they are...sadly I am allergic to them :(
> 
> Bethany ~ Heartburn. Can you take Tums for it? Your kitty wants round 2 with the crab! :bodyb:
> 
> Laura ~ Love the names you have...sweet Joe Colum. Cannot wait to see what you guys decide on ;)
> 
> Jess ~ I go biweekly for cervical measurement and mine is 4.5cm. I'm at High Risk like you and each Dr says that is a great number. Sounds like currently things are locked up tight. Sorry for the discomfort your LO is causing you, hopefully she turns soon. Glad things checked out ok for you. What a scare! :flower:
> 
> :hi: Jen, Tash & Horsey

Thanks Angel. I feel more reassured now. I have read that as pregnancy progresses the cervix will measure shorter littler by little. So I am thinking the 4.5 is a good number for both of us! They start worrying I hear, when it goes down to 2.5 cm I believe. Do they measure your cervix for any particular reason? Or is it just for precaution? I never imagined worrying about so many things with my first 2 pregnancies. Like with my 13 year old, so many things went on during that pregnancy. First of all I didn't receive any prenatal care until I was about 4 months along!! And I only had 1 ultrasound during the whole pregnancy! All of this while I was in an extremely abusive relationship. :nope: This is the guy I told all of you about a couple of months ago. I think my body is no longer able to cope as well as it use to with so much stress. Aren't you almost 19 weeks? Wow, already almost to the half way point. And soon enough your husband will be able to feel your lo kick!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Glad everything is ok Jess :)


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Im so sorry my heads spinning as im fightin for UE still my boss disputed it. Said it was waillful misconduct n i may have been overpaid :( no explanation. I had to fill out a questionaire and im going to fax it in tom. Im so depressed i loved my job and would never have done anything to have jepordize it so this saddens me. Ive been applying to jobs like crazy i really need one for my sanity as i love to work and want to maintain my skills. I am lookin into office work thou to.

Im sorry i cant read on my phone w my head but want to know

amy so are you???? i hope so! If not routin for this cycle.

Hi to everyone else!! I have a ton to say esp about baby classes my week doctors weekend dogs etc but cant continue plus i want to know how everyone else is before i continue. Gonna try to steal hubbys work pc at his moms if i can get up there soon.

Love u girls i really dont like being absent and missing things but my headaches from phone is horrible :(


----------



## Storked

Laura, yay for 30 weeks! The time is flying!

Angel, I won't try tums any time soon. Maybe if I make it to second tri! It is weird because I have never had this problem before :)

Amy, that is what fur babies are for- to help alleviate some of the sadness :hugs:

Jessica, your first pregnancy sounds a lot like my sisters. They never even bothered going to a doc until they were showing!*

Jen, seriously what a jackass that guy is! Karma WILL get him.*
Wishing you so much luck on the job hunt :hugs:

Horsey, I saw a post on babycenter today. A chick who was homozygous for MTHFR was pregnant with her rainbow. She had started on lovenox injections and the special folic pills as soon as she got her BFP. Maybe you and Amy can check into that yeah? <3

Holy hell Thailand is closer! I am kind of scared of flying that long in the first tri. I will anyways, but not looking forward to constantly getting up to pee. And I get motion sickness. And I have to wander around the plane to avoid clots too. I keep warning DH that I am going to be jet lagged.


----------



## mommylov

Happy 30 weeks to you Jen and Laura!

jen, no not pregnant.. on CD5 today :( Im sorry to hear about the UE and your ex-boss. This is the last thing that you need! With you being as far along as you are, are you able to maybe hold out until after the baby is born?


Bethany, thanks! I love them and they did help me feel better. I hate to sound like a broken record but I just want to be pregnant already. I cant believe its been almost a year since we started ttc the first time and Im still not pregnant. Just very hard but Ill truck through I suppose...

Angel, Jess, horsey, and tash... hope you ladies are doing ok!

Sorry I kind of didnt type much over the weekend. Im usually on my phone and not a comp. I love my phone and IPad but its not as easy to type on as a comp. 

Love to you all! <3


----------



## Storked

Amy, it was a little over a year from when we had first tried and succeeded that we succeeded again. :flower:
Yeah on the weekend DH is on his comp and I am stuck with my phone which sucks to reply on too. Totally get it <3


----------



## mommylov

I know, right!!? He tells me "You have an Ipad, Iphone, and a laptop (Kind of older like 5 years). And I tell him its not the same! But he is doing a certification program that he takes classes for so he works on that over the weekend sometimes so I cant complain :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys how ye all xxx

amy hugs for ur sad day xx hurray for furbabies :) mines beng odd today, i was out all day and when i came home OH hadnt fed him, he is now taking it out on me, few weeks ago OH locked him out, it was me he got odd with, i get the sulks (and bites) off him whenever something goes wrong ;)

jess glad ur feeling better today chick xxxxxx

bethany , hope flying doesnt make u feel sick sweetie, xxx
it is really close, exciting :) :) xxx

hi and hugs to all. 

i had my hosp app today, sll is well thank god. 
i was nearly 6 hrs waiting int he hosp, they were manic!!!!! my back is in bits from the stupid chairs, when i was lucky enough to ge tone, had to stand sometimes to wait. 
when i got to see the doc (they do mini scan in office), she thought bub was maybe too big, maybe signal of a problem. so she had me sent for detailed scan to check. 
bub is fine just big :) he/she is now only one ounce off 4 pounds at 30 weeks, they r meant to put on a half ppound every week from now on, so um........ big buster :)
at that calc another 10 weeks would be 9 pound baby. makes sense though cos i was 9 2 and my OH was 9 10. silly us both being tall and broad :) 
least alls well anyway :)
im shattered now ;) had hours drive to hosp, nearly 6 hrs in hosp.
1.5 hr drive to my docs office ( they were closed but were supposed to leave forms out for me) , only to find no forms!!!!!!! drove an extra hour ish to get um and they r not there , was so mad i started crying ;) fine again now im home


----------



## mommylov

Oh wow... busy day for you Laura. Glad that scan went well and yes... BIG baby!!! heheh But that does make sense you and OH were big babies :) So sorry for all the running around you had to do. What are you going to do about forms you needed? That would send me over the edge! All that driving you did and they didnt set out the forms... sheesh! :hugs:

Also, hope fur baby is nice anc cuddly with you soon. I get the same looks sometimes with mine. DH will do something and they get mad at me and wont cuddle :( But the same happens to DH when I do something so I guess I cant complain lol


----------



## lilesMom

il have to go get um early tomor morn instead but it means my sick pay will be delayed this week cos i cant send um on time, boo hiss :) 
im goin to spa with my 2 sis tomor(still have xmas voucher left :) ), so will go to doc on the way, they r such dumbies though they cant do anything right, even simple things.
god help them if they worked in the busy hospital. :)
guess thats why they r working in a country gp practise :)
i really miss my old gp and wife/nurse/secretary who retired in march, i just inherited this doc and i dont like it :) 
il let kitty out for a bit to run off a bit of energy and he wil come sleep with me then in a bit :) meow never bites OH, OH is the alpha, im the dogs body who brings food :) 
how r u today hon? any better ? xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps my parvo results still not back, my thyroid is down a little again, only a smidge, i dont feel it this time though so not sure if they wil up meds again or just monitor .


----------



## mommylov

Oh that will be nice to hang out at the spa with your sisters! And hope that the results come back soon for parvo. Hope they dont have to give you more meds too for your thyroid :(

Im doing ok today.. just wishing the days away as usual lol. Only CD5 for me so a LOOOONG way to go yet.


----------



## lilesMom

baby making is all about waiting isnt it. xxxxxxxxxxx
and waiting it so hard to do xxxxxxx

hi rayray xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im off for bath and bed, nt nt xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Gnight hun!


----------



## jen435

Amy im so sorry :( I wish I could some how make your bfp appear. Your new LO is being picky about the month he/she wants to be conceived. Im going to assume that Dec will be an amazing month for a Christmas baby so we much root for this cycle now. Are you going to be trying anything new?? Did they really up your Clomid to 150mg? that was what your doctor said right? Im trying to recall. I keep praying this comes to a positive outcome soon waiting is too hard 

:dust: for your new cycle

Horsey im so sorry your still ttc as well. Im so glad you have your wedding to look forward to but still I want you to have your bfp.

Laura wow!! a half lb a week?? Your lil man is already almost 4lbs!! Wow!! He will be going right into size 1 diapers fast! :) I have no idea what my lil girl weighs but i dont think she is 4lbs yet... maybe she could be? Wonder if ill get a growth scan or if im finished with them.... As for your papers goodness you poor thing that is such a long day why arent this doctors on top of things?? Also I hope your thyroid and everything comes back okay as well.

Angel wow your half way threw already!! Time must be flying for you! I surely don't feel that way though. I want to assume your DH is home now??? I really hope so and that he showered you with gifts and a nice dinner with lots of cuddling etc!!!

Bethany almost April 1st and yes you'll be going to Thailand soon :) How long is the flight? Maybe your doctor can prescribe you the patch for behind your ear since all it does is make the hairs in your ear stand up to prevent motion sickness. Hubby and i use it so def know it works :) As for loss of appitite just try to eat what you can so baby as some nutrition. Glad your sickness isnt so bad. I hope I didnt read your post wrong!

Jess how are you and bubs? I hope you and the family are all doing okay!!<3

Baby classes opened my hubbys eyes. They where so informative and my husband feels ready for the big day as he can be. I think he will be amazing for me as long as he isnt exhausted (my fear).... I would recommend them to all!!! So worth it and bring hubbys!! As its really for them to understand the process and what us women really go thru and why we need them and what we need.

List incase for you laura: Hubbys job is to massage, get you ice, have a wash cloth or heating pad, get you a birthing ball and to help u use different positions, to be your voice and write your birthing plan for him to follow ahead of time with your wishes, stay home during early labor try to walk and stay hydrated once his jokes aren't funny anymore and your having more steady contractions go to hospital.in active and transitional labor he is to stay quiet and listen to what you need. idk what its like in Ireland though.... Whats your birthing plan laura?? are you taking classes??

Also yes I need employment now so I have to look for a job :(


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen. We decided to stay with 100mg. Did order yes baby (thanks angel!) to replace preseed and also will be taking tussin at the end of the week until day or two after O. Other than that, everything else is the same :) glad you and your hubby got to a class together. Exciting that you and Laura are so close to holding bubs :)


----------



## jen435

Yes baby i sure hope this works! Something has to give. I took tussin month in concieved i hope u produce lots of natural cm for his swimmers :) i was worried about the increase in clomid glad u came to a decision! Now we need u to relax trust ur body and let this happen. Oh goodness ur baby should be ur christmas miracle. Praying for the best gift for u this year!!! We need our amy pregnant<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/easter/smileys-easter-102552.gif


----------



## mommylov

Thank you so much Jen... I need Amy to be pregnant too! :haha: After talking with my dr, it just didnt make sense for my dose to be upped when I O on my own and on Clomid just fine :shrug:. I also had to the best progesterone results last month with 100mg so when I brought all this up to my dr, she said to go ahead and take the same amount :thumbup:. I think she realized when we were on the phone that was only my 2nd round on Clomid.. first being in Feb with 50mg :dohh:. Why I had to remind her of this, idk. I know she didnt have my chart in front of her at the time that she suggested upping the dose. Glad to hear that the tussin worked for you too :happydance:! Thats two people that I know that it worked for so that really gives me some hope! We just got the Yes Baby in the mail yesterday and DH looked at it and had a big smile on his face :haha:.. too funny lol 

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower:

Im not feeling too well today. The hotflashes woke me up quite a bit last night so this morning I had that feeling of a sickness coming on. Dont think Im actually sick, maybe just very tired.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for your hot flashes Amy! Just consider them preparation for pregnancy! :haha: Yay for Yes Baby! :bunny: Getting closer to g-O time! 

Laura ~ What a dreadfully long day yesterday was for you! Hopefully the spa made everything all better. :flower: I take it the baby still didn't show his/her goods? Do you have a girl's name just in case? 

Jen ~ Are they using May 17 as your EDD officially now? (Sorry if you've said, I cannot recall) My sister is a L&D nurse and said active/transition labor is def beyond the point where things are funny! Cute how your instructor phrased it :) Are you doing natural labor? I heard you mention the ball...kinda hard to sit on with an epidural :haha: 

Bethany ~ April 1st in 6 more sleeps! Cannot wait for you to see your LO! :baby: As for long flight, have you picked up compression socks? Not sure if they're for first tri, but wouldn't hurt :plane: 

Jess ~ Glad you are reassured about your cervix...better safe than sorry. I wish I could be that carefree pregnant woman, but I catch myself worrying even with such great doctors. Is it because we know too much? I wonder if the worry eases up as things progress :shrug:

Hi Tash. Any news on a new job?

Horsey :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

had a lovely spa day, im a bit brain dead now so soory if i miss someone xx
i woke up at 6 wide awake this morn, about 3 hrs before i need to be after only 5 hrs sleep, doh :) 

angel, yup shy bub, 2 scans yest and no clear view :) oh well
i dont care if boy or girl anyway :) i think alana lily if a girl but may change my mind ;)

amy fx for u sweetie, comon xmas bub xxxxxxxx

i cant remember anythign else, sorry.
hi and hugs to all xxxxx

oh and parvo test came back neg which is good but turns outt hey dont test for immunity, they juts keep retestin u to see if u have it, dopes :) 
but least i dont have it anyway :)
they r just gonna watch my thyroid cos the one thats ow isnt the the most important one :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, I'd be totally pissed both at spending that much time at the hospital and then at driving all that way and no forms. Yup, I'd be showing my ass if I were you!

Jen, it'll be a super long flight lol. Don't think a patch will work on me- I have quite a bit of ear damage which probably affects why I get sick.
Glad the baby classes have been so wonderful for you and DH! Wishing you a lot of luck on the job front. Is there an agency that can help you find some work?

Horsey, where are we at in your cycle? Still sending twin vibes your way. I think you need one of each dear! :oneofeach:

Amy, I still think that your doctor sounds like an ass. Wish you could change. Maybe to somebody who could give you more insight into MTHFR. And how did your progesterone measure up on the 50mg?
Hope you get more rest today.

Angel, yup that first appointment draws near! I will most likely pick up compression socks since I have clotting issues anyways :)
You are a mango!

Sorry I didn't post much today. I have been feeling negative today. Very blah.


----------



## lilesMom

jen i forgot to say thanks for class advice, we r signed up for classes, first one tomor week :) thanks 
my due date according to babys size is may 18th :) but i know my real edd is 2 june :) 
cos i def know my dates :) bub is just bigger than average :) 

bethany hope ur feelin less nagative hon, it is so hard to keep it up all the time being pos, xxxxxxx dont beat urself up about we all have our down days, lots of tlc for u xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope everyone is doing well.

I have had a MAJOR headache for the past two days now that just wont go away. I dont remember my Clomid symptoms being like this the past two months but it must be good in my system now. Someone at work gave me lavender oil to rub on my temples. I did it because I was desperate and didnt want to take any meds but I hope it doesnt mess with anything. Shouldve looked that up BEFORE I guess.. doh oh well. Hot flashes come and go and are pretty intense but managable. All of it is so long as I get pregnant with a healthy LO... that makes it all worth it. 

Bethany, I think the same thing too sometimes but then I remember that she is human as well. I just would like for her to tell me things and give me instructions when she is looking at my chart instead of making an educated decision. She is the first person to even test me for MTHFR and seems really knowledgable about it.. I just really need to sit and pick her brain. Thats why I love when you girls give me advice and ask questions because I feel like it bette prepares me for my appts with her. :) I came into work today but dont know if Ill last. I was going to stay home but I left my last dose of Clomid at work and I needed to take that today so I figured Ill come in take my pill and then see how the day goes. :( So far.. the oil someone gave me helped but still hear my bed calling. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hope ur ok angel xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Sooo sorry you have a headache. Hope you decided to go home and are resting :hugs:

Laura ~ Glad you are in the clear of parvo virus and yay for baby classes! Still think its so cute that you have a big baby...just hope he is easy on your back! 

Bethany ~ I hope your negative moment has passed...wish there was something I could say. xoxo 

Happy Hump Day ladies.


----------



## lilesMom

hey angel happy wed :)


----------



## jen435

Laura yay for ur baby classes :) lmk what u learn too maybe my instructor missed stuff since there is tons to learn! So glad parvo test is negative!!! Our babys must both be big bc for my measurements my edd is may 17 but by lmp and my calc june 1. Guess ill be ready any time btw then just incase :) id love our los to share a bday!!! :) 

Amy hows work going for u? I hope ur relaxed sweety!

Angel how are u? How is ur lil one? Ur half way already! Time is flying.

Bethany yay for april 1 :) sending u positive vibes all will be just fine! Your trip is so close too! Are u packing already? I know i woulda started.


----------



## jen435

Amy i hope ur headache subsided :hugs:

Angel i plan to use jacuzzi hot shower birthball and massage rather then epidural so i dont have other side effects like headache numb legs catheter etc. But idk til time comes how ill really be.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 
jen thats funny how our bubs are both same amount ahead :) and due nearly same time :)
could so easily go around same time, would be really cool if they shared bday :)
my plan for birth is same as u more or less, bath, hypno cds, ball and massage. 
and prob gas and air, hoping thats enough and everything goes smoothly :) xx

how is everyone? xxxxxx

bethany so close to thailand, whoop whoop xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Feeling MUCH better today. So glad that I went home yesterday. I came into work yesterday thinking that I would feel better as the day went but that just didnt happen. Come 11am, I couldnt take it anymore and left. I went home, ate, took a nice LONG bath, then showered (I always have to shower after a bath, lol) then lay in bed and fell asleep by around 2-3. Then DH woke me up at 8 to eat and take my pills and then I went back to sleep. Still woke up a few times from hotflashes but feel SO much better! Im thinking that its a great sign that the Clomid is in ful effect this cycle so heres hoping this is it!

Bethany, I cant believe you are leavign soon!!!! very exciting!

Laura, Angel, Jen, Tash, Jess, Horsey.... :kiss:

Hope you ladies are doing well! :)


----------



## mommylov

Question, have any of you heard of taking NeevoDHA and Floic Acid together being a bad thing? Someone just told me that it cancels each other. They said that they synthetic folic acid blocks my body from absorbing the folate in the Neevo. I sent a text to my dr to ask her about it but I havent heard back from her. :(


----------



## Storked

Amy, sorry I don't know. Google isn't helping me out much.
Glad you are feeling better today!

Jen, normally I am an early packer but not many things fit my bloat that won't also make me feel like I am suffocating in Thailand lol. DH said he may buy me maternity clothes when we get there or have some made for me.
Go you on wanting to be natural. Hope you like it! My niece used a ball to really get her labor going :)

Laura, my sister who birthed at home raves about the hypnobirthing cds :)

Angel, Horsey, Tasha and Jessica- how are you girls doing?


----------



## horseypants

I am feeling a little more hopeful for this cycle but still kind of generally fucked by this supposed "journey." LOL Last cycle was hard for me cause it felt like another last chance. It always feel like the last chance... except this time.... it is the second to last chance iui! I've got one more after this if it doesnt work. Then full force wedding planning until after officially wed!


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> I am feeling a little more hopeful for this cycle but still kind of generally fucked by this supposed "journey." LOL Last cycle was hard for me cause it felt like another last chance. It always feel like the last chance... except this time.... it is the second to last chance iui! I've got one more after this if it doesnt work. Then full force wedding planning until after officially wed!

They had better not screw up this IUI like they did last time! Do they still have DFs spermies from last time? 
Still hoping and praying that you get knocked up ASAP with twins :oneofeach:
Double the love :kiss:
It does start to feel less like a journey and more like a roller coaster right? The ups, the downs, the getting sick of it :flower:


----------



## mommylov

I totally understand that feeling of "this is it" horsey! I too am hoping that your dr gets it together and no screwing up this IUI! Praying for multiple babies for you!!!

Bethany, thanks doll. Ya google wasnt any help for me as well. Still waiting for my dr to text me back. She may be on vaca seeing as how Im seeing another dr this coming monday for my folli scan. Oh well, Ill keep taking it for now until told otherwise. How sweet, maternity clothes from Thailand! You are going to have an amazing story for your little one! 

<3 to you all!!

Tash, Jess, Angel, Jen.. hope you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## horseypants

Thanks ladies. OH will have to give a new "sample" but he has been practicing :). We got this.


----------



## Storked

horseypants said:


> Thanks ladies. OH will have to give a new "sample" but he has been practicing :). We got this.

Ah darn but hey, glad he got in some practice :haha:


----------



## Storked

Amy, would the other doctor be as educated on MTHFR?


----------



## mommylov

horseypants said:


> Thanks ladies. OH will have to give a new "sample" but he has been practicing :). We got this.

:rofl:

Bethany, I would think so. They all work in the same office. He is much older and seems like he has a lot more experience than her. There are pros and cons to seeing each of them and after talking about it with DH, we both like the dr I see. I like her hours and like that she likes to do a lot of testing and get to the bottom of things. But she is younger than him and also talked to me that one time before looking at my chart. He in the other hand is hardly ever in the office, I cant text him, and he has more of a "I dont want to be bothered with questions, I know everything" kind of an attitude. :dohh:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! I missed all of you. Just been pretty busy. 

Bethany, already almost 8 weeks!! woo hoo!!! Did you feel the time go by slow or fast? It felt fast for me, but then again I know the beginning can drag on a little. Just 4 more weeks for this trimester for you!! I'm very excited for you hon.

Jen, so glad you and dh went for the classes. Men just don's understand what we go through!! :( But those classes are very informative. I am so glad they helped for both of you.

Amy fx for this cycle!! So you can have your Christmas/New Years baby!! Remember to relax and to try and stay stress free this cycle. Maybe treat yourself out more often, and get a good massage!!

Laura, congrats on your big baby boy!! I love chubby babies!! 

Angel, I believe you are about to hit the 20 week mark. How are you feeling? Do you feel a tad bit more comfortable and less concerned as the pregnancy flows by?? Have you felt flutters or movement? 

Hi Tash! Hope you are doing good hon!!

Take care ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Jess Hi!!! How are you??? Glad your keeping busy but hope your also able to take it easy to protect your little one!! :)

Laura all natural for you also :) Id love love love a water birth but I dont have the money for a midwife or doula and my ins doesnt cover any of that. Are they making you deliver early since he is bigger?? like are they considering inducing?? I am totally against forcing labor early unless there is serious problem. Also is he breeched still or head down?? Mine is still breeched and im so worried that she will stay that way and not get into position correctly I hope she faces my spine like she is suppose too... I hope yours does same!

Angel what is your labor plan?? Jess how about yours??

Horsey sounds very hopeful this must be it!! :) Ill def be praying<3

Amy I hope your Dr for foli scan is good! Really really want this to be it for you also. Sounds like your body is def back to normal. 

Bethany your hubby is wonderful to say you can clothes shop there :) Mine would be like pack now. I really need a few things for the hospital clothing wise since my stuff is from high school and over 11 yrs old. Alot of holes and discolored stuff that i wear as nightwear. I cant bring that to the hospital and I would like a few nice things for when ppl visit us at home that is comfy yet cute and a robe. But if I dont get my UE I know it will not happen. Anyways I am excited for you!! This monday is going to be exciting for you!! <3 Is your hubby coming with you? I hope he can!! Praying for your little one and you!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi jen, great to hear from you!! My baby is also breach. I noticed a couple of weeks ago more pressure in my lower abdomen and much lower kicks to my pelvic region and bladder (can be quite painful) and when they did the transvaginal ultrasound they could see my babies butt!! lol. So I am sure she is head up, butt down. The kicking sensations are so much different like this, they are more to the belly button and lower and not as many in my upper stomach only when she is punching. I even feel some kicking close to my spine. From what I have read they can stay in breech sometimes almost until a couple of weeks before due date. So you still have a chance for baby to change positions. Oh, and I also need new pajamas and stuff like that. I usually hate spending money on myself, I only like to spend money on my girls and spoil them. But I will also have to go any buy some new clothes.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I am hoping to go through the labor without any meds, especially with my last nightmares with pitocin. I absolutely agree with you about only inducing when it is necessary. Docs these day love to induce and at times its not even an emergency. I hope they don't use my high blood pressure, even if its controlled as an excuse to induce me. :nope:


----------



## jen435

ATM: Hubby and I are super close and I think im starting to nest :) It has lifted my spirit! I got a free bumbo seat and tray and a cute pink doll stroller walker for her from an old HS friend. I love looking at all her toys and I feel like she is very spoiled already with a jumper exersaucer, cradle swing, bouncer, play mat, normal swing, etc nothing is new its all used but it was either free and for the things I did buy i paid less then 50 for it all. My hubby put her highchair together tonight and he said he thought it was high tech and very nice lol. He asked me who picked it out and I told him I did. He said I did a good job. I am so glad he really likes it :) We also put her arm and hammer diaper pail out in the kitchen tonight and found places for the refill bags. I seriously cant believe how ready we are starting to feel. My husband said last night that he wished I could give birth already so he knows that both his girls are healthy and we can start our life with her. I go to him your ready to have her now and he said yes aren't you? I was like no not quite yet. Now if only I can some how get unemployment or find a job that will respect that im pregnant and not discriminate. Id feel so much better. Knowing im jobless is terrible. Even if I some how get UE I still will not be content because its not a job. Idk but for me working is important just because I know I have to work and I like to know I have a steady income and place to work. So I know this will hang over my head til I find a job even if I some how get it. From what UE said it really depends on my boss and how far he wants to take this :/


----------



## mommylov

My dr text my back. Said that drs has had many conversations about this including with the neevo rep and they all agree that taking the extra folic acid actually doesn't do any harm. May not be needed but good to take just incase.


----------



## jen435

Jess aww you are correct they can change position all the time. I think its so cool that they could see her butt :) How cute! That pressure isnt fun on the bladder but I know we will take it! Did you say your cervix is 4.5mm?? If so that is long :) You should def carry full term. Did they also check you for weakness?? I hope so because that is important also. They just press down in a specific area on your lower stomach to check from what i understood. Yes you need to get yourself new things you are worth it also! I know how you feel about wanting to just buy for your daughters as i feel the same I like to buy for Kobe Zoey and my hubby instead! But lets make a promise that you and I will go get ourselfs a few new things! Just think we will want pictures for our children to see later and we want to look nice in them FOR them :) There for its for them also! Hmm maybe that can help you. Will your oldest go shopping with you? Maybe that will be a great way to bond with her and she can help you pick stuff out. OM goodness I hope they dont induce you because of high bp!! You would think that would make things worse!! From what I learned I heard it makes contractions that feel sharper and are more spiked rather then like a normal contraction and it doesnt necessarily mean that it WILL speed up labor. I learned sometimes it doesnt and can cause more stress to baby and lead to possible C-section if it goes on too long. I only heard this in my class and from ppl that experienced it so im not really sure. I just hope you wont need it and you have a perfectly normal birth :) I wish this for all you lovely ladies!!!<3


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad you heard back from your doctor. It sounds more reassuring how they are really looking out for you and your DH best interests.<3 I am glad that the folic acid is safe and you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## mommylov

Yup, just hope it works. It's really hard not to be pregnant. I kind of feel bad come into this thread anymore because you girls are doing so well and are excited about your pregnancies and I feel like such a Debbie downer. :( I'm do happy for you all and really don't want to be the fly in the ointment :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> My dr text my back. Said that drs has had many conversations about this including with the neevo rep and they all agree that taking the extra folic acid actually doesn't do any harm. May not be needed but good to take just incase.

Oh that's great Amy. Your doc sounds really hands on. I know she has made a couple of mistakes but for the most part she seems to really take good care of you. Are you going to stay with her when you get pregnant? She is a high risk doc, right? That's also good how she consults with other docs and they give each other advice. You say she is young right? Ironically, I saw a male high risk doc last time, who is probably well into his 60s and he was so attentive. So I guess it just really depends on the doc. I always though some older docs might be too old school but this guy is the leader of the high risk unit and is a mentor to a lot of the younger docs! I am glad that things are working out well with your doc. Its nice to see that she really cares!


----------



## jen435

Amy NOOOOO please do not feel this way!! We are together in this!! I dont want you to feel this way. If anything I feel terrible that I cant physically make you pregnant with my mind or something. You been through so much and I cant wait for you to finally get to experience pregnancy. It is going to happen amy and I will be sooo sooo excited for you and wanting to hear all about your journey but like I want to know about your ttc journey. We love you amy and never want you to leave us!!<3


----------



## mommylov

No, she is actually a PA so I would see her for my first tri (if I ever get there) and then I would see an OBGYN. But she has been dealing with infertility for quite some time and seems very devoted to the field which is nice.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, she did a visual check, and said it was hard as a rock, and then he did the transvaginal one (where is measured long). But he didn't do the test you are talking about. Now I am worried. Are you saying the 2 tests he did aren't enough? I saw him in labor and delivery department. He is the one who checks on the women to make sure they are not going into premature labor and does cervical checks.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, from what I have read, they do a pelvic exam to check the condition of the cervix, which he did and then the vaginal ultrasound. So just to take precautions I will ask them if they can do the one you are talking about. I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> No, she is actually a PA so I would see her for my first tri (if I ever get there) and then I would see an OBGYN. But she has been dealing with infertility for quite some time and seems very devoted to the field which is nice.

You will get there and through the pregnancy. I don't see any reason why you wouldn't. The docs are taking great care of you and have detected what was causing the early pregnancy losses, right?


----------



## Storked

Jessica, sometimes the time feels fast but normally it doesn't. I guess what I am really waiting for is if I make it past 12 weeks. With my missed miscarriage, that when was I started bleeding. If I can make it past that point I personally will feel more hopeful for my pregnancy <3

Jen, hubby will be out of town for my appointment :( I am still mad about that dentist screwing you over. He better end up paying the UE! You totally deserve some cute and comfy PP clothes for the hospital!
I think DH wants me to get clothes over there because it can be so much cheaper than here. He apparently used to have clothes custom made for him that were less than store clothes here.
Working is important to you because it makes you feel secure. I understand :hugs:
Still, so glad your DH is so excited! And hey, nothing wrong with used things- that is the smart thing to do no matter your financial situation! My family is big on garage sales :)

Amy, glad you heard back from your doc. You aren't a Debbie Downer. It is so natural to feel that way when you are TTC. So natural. We all just want to make it out of this as mothers of rainbow babies. Suffering through the storms is hard but eventually we will all be rewarded <3

Haha you guys. I used to be against induction my last pregnancy until I realized I would need one. My sisters thought I was a total dunce for not having figured it out sooner lol *smacks forehead* :)


----------



## jen435

Jess no you are fine! If you had a pelvic exam that is exactly what I had along with transvaginal scan. You are fine :) The doctor lightly pushed on my lower area but that was the ob not high risk doctor so maybe that was they way they do stuff. unsure. Sorry I dont want to bring concern to you. Sounds like we had the same exam


----------



## aaronswoman79

jen435 said:


> Jess no you are fine! If you had a pelvic exam that is exactly what I had along with transvaginal scan. You are fine :) The doctor lightly pushed on my lower area but that was the ob not high risk doctor so maybe that was they way they do stuff. unsure. Sorry I dont want to bring concern to you. Sounds like we had the same exam

I appreciate you helping me out hon. I will still ask the doc, because what does it hurt, right! And I am extra paranoid about this pregnancy, so anything makes me worry!! I know you are trying to help!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Goodnight ladies!! Love you all!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## jen435

I only mentioned it to u jess bc i know a weak cervix is possible and requires bedrest. But u have great length!! :) i think ur just fine but ur right doesnt hurt to ask.

Night ladies!<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany so sorry ur hubby will be away :( i hope they give u lovely news and a picture :) perhaps u can take a usb or cd maybe they can record heartbeat on it w pic for u? Worth a try :)


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> Bethany so sorry ur hubby will be away :( i hope they give u lovely news and a picture :) perhaps u can take a usb or cd maybe they can record heartbeat on it w pic for u? Worth a try :)

I can maybe record it on my phone. If I remember to have it on the table with me :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies. I didnt want to sound like I wasnt happy for you all because I am beyond excited for you and your lo's... just hard to be the last one standing and still struggling to get pregnant. :(

TGIF!


----------



## jen435

Amy it could have easily been me and i know u would be there for me. :hugs: this makes u stronger and ur going to be a mother. This ttc journey will seem so short when ur celebrating ur childs 5th birthday and ull wonder where the time went. U have great doctors helpping u and ur body sound so normal ur ovulating too! Ur gonna be pregnant and i cant wait to hear about ur symptoms ur planning ultrasounds etc. Its coming! Theres no race horsey n tash are still with u but horsey iui will hopefully be it and ur folli scan will go amazing mon. I hope u both get pregnant this cycle i really do!!

Yes friday! Days are such a blur to me with no purpose. I lay in bed since im home alone anyways. Travs brother is off for next 10 days so its going to make trav not work and they will hangout. Happens that way all ser too. But then his bro wants his nights too. While im alone all day. I know u ladies can relate with hubbys going away and i know i always have u all!<3 Main reason i absolutely NEED a job to get out but mostly for sanity and to support myself n the family. Since hubby really doesnt


----------



## jen435

Bethany good idea


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen and yes I would be here for you girls in a heart beat. I just dont like being the one that needs support. Id much rather give it. This has just made me feel so weak with all the whining and crying. I hate feeling my heart ache over and over again. I just want something to look forward to. Im sure if I were to ever get pregnant, that I would worry and have the same fears you ladies have but Im hoping that I woul dhave some comfort in knowing that Im one step closer. :(

I would feel the same about DH being away too. Esp when you are home alone all day. I havent commented much on everyone's status so Im so sorry :( Maybe you can tell him that you dont mind him spending time with his brother but that you would like it if he can still set asside time for you. :hugs:

Im finding it hard to say the right things now a days and I dont want to say the wrong thing so I just stay quiet :oops: I truely love you all :hugs: and wish nothing but the best. Ill try and get better about saying the right things.. just need some time to heal I think right now :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy!!! Soon enough you will be pregnant and we will all still be supporting you , and through the whole pregnancy.. morning sickness, back pains.. everything!! You should never feel bad or feel you are being negative. We have all been there and understand. I know the days and weeks feel so long for you right now, but when you get pregnant they are gonna fly! And like Jen said, one day when you have your children around you, you will look back at all of this and wonder where the time went! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

That is so sweet when you said you are trying to say the right things nowadays. It tells me you are a very considerate and sensitive person. I am the same way. I don't want to hurt people, so I try to be careful with my words. What is very interesting is that I am not this open in real life. I don't like to tell people about my problems or talk about them, there are only a couple I really trust and I am still not so open with them. I don't even think I pour my heart out to my husband like I do to all of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Youre very sweet. Im a talkative person irl but I do like to think about things before I say it. Thats why I really like this site. I feel I can get my deepest thougths and feelings out and not be judged. Just a great way to make sure you dont bottle things.


----------



## mommylov

My husbadn is VERY quiet and reserved aorund others. To the point where I tell people some of the thingshe says and does at home and they dont believe me. So most of the time, Im the goofy one bouncing off the walls. Lately, I have moments of that but he told me that I havent been myself and that Im up and down a lot. I just told him that if we dont get pregnant this cycle, that we should try IUI next cycle and if still nothing thwn I want to be done. He didnt comment on the being done part but he did say that we can seriously talk about an IUI for next cycle should we need it.


----------



## aaronswoman79

My husband is just like yours. He is very quiet and reserved around people, but when he is home with me, he can be a goof ball!! lol. My dad was the same way. He was a very very reserved person, but a very very good man! My husband spends all of his time with us. Since we have been married, he has never gone out after work, gone out with friends.. nothing. Only a couple of times he has gone to baseball games with my brothers. But everything we do, we do together as a family. He prefers it like this. He is somewhat of a loner, but that has always been him. I get to have him all for myself. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hon, I don't think you should give up, even if you don't get pregnant after this cycle. How about stepping aside and keep on taking the meds that you really need, like clomid and the folic acid and just taking things more casually. I would hate to see you give up. You have gotten pregnant twice Amy, and easily. And you have a different team of docs now that want to do everything they can to help you through your next pregnancy. Please don't give up.


----------



## mommylov

They do sound similar! My husband will occassionally play basketball with some guys and he plays in a softball league with some guys from work once a week but other than that, he doesnt really like to hang out in big groups or anything. He prefers to go places with me which is wonderful. :) 

My BFF was talking to be earlier today and all these things came up about the mc's and all. I think thats why I am even more emotional today. She asked a lot of questions and said " is this the majority of what occupies your mind's time?" to which I said "Not as much as it use to but with all the meds and monitoring and everything that I am doing, its hard to keep my mind off of it. I have to constantly be aware of what CD/DPO it is. I have to make sure to take and stop and start meds on certain days. get blood work done, follicle scans, etc. When you do all this and you still end up not pregnant, its a very hard thing to come to terms with". She told me that she is going to be coming out in the begining of Sep for a few days which totally made me feel great. I dont care for her husband at all (He is the one that I told you guys about a long time ago that was weird and I had a criminal record) but she will be coming solo! :) I felt bad and told her that I didnt want her to be bored out here since Im HOPING to be pregnant by then so there will be no drinking or anything like that. She said that she didnt care about any of that and she just wanted to see me and that she is never bored with me. Made me feel so great :)


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hon, I don't think you should give up, even if you don't get pregnant after this cycle. How about stepping aside and keep on taking the meds that you really need, like clomid and the folic acid and just taking things more casually. I would hate to see you give up. You have gotten pregnant twice Amy, and easily. And you have a different team of docs now that want to do everything they can to help you through your next pregnancy. Please don't give up.

Thats whats so hard about all this. Before the Clomid and preseed and meds, I got pregnant twice and easily. But if I were to go back to that, then I have a very high chance of mc again. Its more so me thinking that I may need to really accept the idea that Im not going to ever be a mother. DH is supportive and has said in the past that we can do whatever I want, bless him, but I know that the thought of coming to the end of the road hurts him and makes me feel even worse. For right now I think I need to stick with clomid this cycle and if it fails then IUI next cycle and if that fails then just move on. For all I know, I may have something that will give me hope and make me keep going but for now I just dont know if I have it in me anymore. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Time is on your side Amy, and just remember every month there is a chance for you to get pregnant and those sound like pretty good odds to me!! I have to bring it up again, but if I was able to get pregnant twice with one ovary and one fallopian tube, you probably have more of a chance than me. :) The first cycle I tried to get pregnant, I put so much stress on it and on my husband. I made him bd with me like 5 out of 7 days and the poor thing was exhausted and stressed. When I ended up getting sick with that whole tooth ordeal, it ended up happening ( got my bfp) and I think we only bded 2 times around ov time. And remember Bethany got pregnant the month she wasn't even trying. So I feel that if you really try your hardest to not put so much pressure on yourself, your odds of becoming pregnant will skyrocket!! I know this is so hard to do hon, but it has to happen one of these cycles, maybe this one!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, your bff ended up marrying the guy huh. Hopefully he has straightened out his act for her and especially her daughters sake. You did all you could. I think it is great that she is thinking about coming and visiting you!! I wish we all lived closer together, so we could actually all support each other in person!


----------



## mommylov

Me too :( there have been so many times where I just wanted to say "Hey lets go to dinner" or "movie night at my place!" just to get our minds off of everything. Just so hard. :(

Thanks for the vote of confidence :hugs:. Im really trying not to get so wrapped up in all this but Im just constantly reminded every time I take a pill or POAS... its everyday all month. :( 

I hope you all have a wonderful weekend and a very Happy Easter! <3


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura all natural for you also :) Id love love love a water birth but I dont have the money for a midwife or doula and my ins doesnt cover any of that. Are they making you deliver early since he is bigger?? like are they considering inducing?? I am totally against forcing labor early unless there is serious problem. Also is he breeched still or head down?? Mine is still breeched and im so worried that she will stay that way and not get into position correctly I hope she faces my spine like she is suppose too... I hope yours does same!
> 
> !!

id love a water birth too but im considered too far from my hosp to qualify for home birth and they have stopped water birth in our hosp cos of an 'incident ' in a different irish hosp a while back . im not sure what happened but this is what i heard, 
would be nice in an ideal world, home water birth with 1 or 2 qualified pros be ideal :) oh to be rich :) 
they didnt mention early but il resist ;) i dont mind if bub is big, i can do this :) im glad bub is nice and healthy, il be fine ;)
i dont want induction, they can let me go way over if i have to , unless any doubt on bubs safety, thats the only way il let um :)
i want to be left to my own devices in labour as far as poss, 
thats the plan now anyway, im gonna stay home as long as i feel safe.
last scan. last monday bub was head down , but he has since turned a bit again, he is gone more diagonal but half down :) 
they have lots of time to turn yet, they dont start to worry till 37 weeks she told me in hosp :) so dont fret.. my back is way better since bub went back to not straight down. 
im gonna read on now, but i would forget if i didnt answer now ;)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Yup, just hope it works. It's really hard not to be pregnant. I kind of feel bad come into this thread anymore because you girls are doing so well and are excited about your pregnancies and I feel like such a Debbie downer. :( I'm do happy for you all and really don't want to be the fly in the ointment :(

amy i hope this was just a low moment cos u know we love u and would miss u terribly if u left us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> Yup, just hope it works. It's really hard not to be pregnant. I kind of feel bad come into this thread anymore because you girls are doing so well and are excited about your pregnancies and I feel like such a Debbie downer. :( I'm do happy for you all and really don't want to be the fly in the ointment :(
> 
> amy i hope this was just a low moment cos u know we love u and would miss u terribly if u left us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: love you girls too

I hope you girls will still be here once your lo's are born. I do want to hear about how everything is going but I would love to still talk to you girls should I fall pregnant after you girls give birth :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi soz was catching up :)
hope ur feelin better amy xxx
i have been quiet here last few days cos i havent been home much, i was gettin a bit of cabin fever so i thought i better keep myself more occupied :) 
amy i second the girls, i really truly cant wait for ur bfp with stick bean xxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx ur Lo is gonna be so loved and cherished, thats what i make myself think when i get sad over lile. its gonna make me a better mom cos i value it all so much more if u know what i mean. i wouldnt wish this on anyone ever, but we have to have some silver lining to it xxxxx 
hope ur feelin a bit better, is it BD time, im always upbeat for that part ot ttc, cos i know everytime could be THE time bub is made :) xxxxxxxxxx fx xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

oh and il def stil be here after prob tearing my hair out at 3 in morn :) xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Yup, bd time. Dh favorite time. Btw, he said that he loved the yes baby vs the preseed so hope that means something! Also, hope you aren't here tearing your hair out lol but ill be so happy if you guys are here :)


----------



## lilesMom

will def be here hon, ye r my friends , i would miss ye all way too much to leave xxxx
besides im far too nosy, i have to stay to find out how ur happy and healthy pregnancy u r just about to get goes :) xxxxxxxx i lit a candle for ye all again today xxxx
dont think ahead to other cycles as much as u can manage, xxx focus on now, do ur cds, take ur meds and enjoy ur BD a smuch as u can. i dont know if u do or not , but making u O after DH does is something i swear by,. DIY or wiht help doesnt matter, i reckon it helps swimmer s;)


----------



## jen435

Amy I couldnt agree more! I will be here for you your entire pregnancy!! :) The hubby is talking about getting us a pc for the house once i find a job and Zoey is here! So I cant wait for that but Ill have my cell always! Plus its going to be great to hear everyones stories since we will all be at different stages. I cant wait to hear all about your pregnancy symptoms, your ultrasounds, your ob visits, your birth plan, and learn your babys gender and name. I am still rooting for you and horsey to have multiples!! Dont worry Amy I know I wont be going anywhere! We are all in this together!

Laura so great he is head down. I do realize they move around for a while yet but id like to hear my baby learned to be head down lol. Are you getting more prepared for him? I know times are tight for you and I but arent handy downs great? I know you said you had some given to you as well. You did say someone was having a baby shower for you right? I hope you get your essentials and lots of cute things that you need! Its the love from close family and friends that truely shine and come out to celebrate something you truely longed for for so long.

Amy im so glad your friend is coming out solo to see you!! I hope your pregnant and you get to go shopping for baby during her visit together :) I cant beleive after everything she married him but I guess her life her choice. Im glad it didnt ruin your friendship and she respects you enough! Also I know I keep saying it but I KNOW you will get pregnant and I pray as scared as your going to be youll let us worry for you and it we can help keep you at ease til you know and feel confident that your LO is healthy and going to be yours! I really want you to be able to enjoy it esp your third tri. As hard it the extra weight is on the body and all the aches its so comforting for so many other things. Ill let you tell us once your there but I know in my heart its going to happen for you!! As Jess said please dont give up or lose hope. We are with you til your holding your little one and I hope you stay to tell us all the milestones as well!<3

For all of you that are celebrating Easter this weekend I want to wish you a Happy Easter!!! I hope you spend your time with good company and have a yummy meal!

I love you ladies!!!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen. That brought tears to my eyes :) I hope so too. I never even thought about being ale to shopping with her. That would be nice! Now I really hope I get pregnant this cycle! :(


----------



## jen435

oh since I dont have a headache :) (as you can probably tell from all my typing last two days) Ill tell you about my day!

I went to see my nephews and we dyed easter eggs and played battleship :) I also got to make easter cookies with my mil! So I can def say I had a nice day! Tom my hubby and I are going to my parents house with our doggy and going to see my niece to color eggs and I filled up a few plastic eggs to hide for her in my parents yard :) We also got gourmet cookie for my parents dogs and kobe. They are each getting one. They where 30 cents each sadly I could only buy three but I keep saying its the thought that counts and im sure the doggys will be happy to get something! Sunday going to my MILs for a ham dinner (finally i wanted it since christmas) and we have an egg hunt for the nephews and we usually play outside or watch movie or play video games together :) Okay I ranted on enough! I just had to share since I have no idea how Ill feel over the weekend and its hard to share my days with headaches!!


Whats everyone elses plans??? I wish you all a good weekend!! Also Bethany im very anxious for you on monday!!<3


----------



## mommylov

Oh that sounds really nice! I'm glad that you had a wonderful time and I hope this weekend is just as great!


----------



## jen435

Amy as long as your pregnant by Sept you can shop :) And you will!! I have faith It will happen sooner! Things are looking up for you! Your body really seems to be ovulating properly and I think your body needed to adjust to new vits and folic acid. I think your body is ready! So glad your hubby loves the yes baby :) Come on YES BABY!!! Work your miracle!!


----------



## jen435

Thanks Amy! I feel like all I been sharing is negative stuff lately. So figure finally have something positive! I hope you have a great one as well! :)

:dust: Tons of Luck on Mondays Folli Scan!!! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

You have had a lot of rough things happen so I'm really glad that you were able to have a nice time with your family :)

Thanks! Hopes its a good scan. I still get nervous and prepare for bad news. But trying to be optimistic!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Glad things are moving in a positive direction for you and your family :) Your birthing plan sounds great! I personally haven't thought that far ahead, but unlike you I have time :winkwink: You know my sister is a L&D nurse and she tells me to be flexible with whatever I decide. She said it never fails, a woman comes in with a strict birthing plan and before you know it she starts screaming for an epidural! :haha: Glad your headache has subsided...and kudos on getting a home computer! 

Amy ~ I have faith that you will carry to term, with or without Clomid to start you off. I really hope this is your cycle...I believe your scan is Monday (like Bethany's), while she is admiring her bean with a beautiful heartbeat, you'll be elated to see multiple (but not too many) follies ready to burst! FX'd for you both! :flower: And the Yes Baby...isn't it great?!? No sticky residue...easy application...it's so natural...not too slip and slide, but slip and glide :blush: I'm a hot mess, I need my DH to get home :bunny: 

I saw my little fella yesterday :cloud9: My cervix was at 3.8cm, but no one seemed concerned. That's over half a cm shorter :shrug: Good thing I trust these guys (and go back in 2 weeks). :thumbup: Have you guys seen the socks by Trumpette? They look like shoes (boy or girl styles), I couldn't resist getting a couple packs! 

Hope this finds the rest of you ladies doing well...Happy Easter!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen , its funny when she said he was head down, thats what i thought that least he was practising for later ;) hee hee. im beggining to doubt im having a boy, ive had i think 5 scans since she said might be a boy and they all said unclear on gender so im nto sure really if bub be boy or girl, i dont mind either way anyway ;) but have lots of boys clothes, but some will do for either so i be fine ;)
yeah my friends from work r having a shower for me i think but its not till may and it is a bit too late to wait to get essentials at it, we dont usually really do showers anyway so im not looking for pressies and we def dont do register or anything like that, so il prob get loads of the same things ;) :) hee hee . 
just be nice nt to have a catch up anyway , hoping i wont be too uncomfy for it . cos il be about 36 weeks. 
my sis wa sona bout having a family one for me, we have big family but she hasnt said any more since and she is gone on hols now, she has great intentions but im thinking she may forget till its too late for one :)
i got some more stuf today, im gonna pack my hosp bag over the next week, i have 3/4 of the stuff for it now so il get the rest when i go to my antenatal class, cos better shops there and its an hours drive so i may as well do both in one day :)
ur easter plans sound lovely ;) xxx
i went swimming today and got some nighties for hosp, i dont own nighties cos i dont use um :) it was hard to find ones that i can breast feed in too that were cheap, ive been on the lookout for a bit :) found ones today, they arent exactly gorgeous but are practical :) they will do anyway :) i work in hosp il give birth in so im more self conscious :)
ive no news really, i wont be doin much tomor, il prob call to my parents house for a bit, OH will be working . 

angel hurray for seeing bub :) xxxxxxxx
glad alls well xxxxx

amy come one great scan xxxxxxx

bethany nearly time to fly :) and scan xxxxxxxx

how r ye all today xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
happy easter to ye all too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Angel thank you! Aww hubby isnt home yet still :( Im so sorry. I hope he will be soon :hugs: This sounds so rough for you! IDK how you ladies manage with hubbys away for work over nights. I feel soo bad for you. I think I would get into a routine of being lazy and eatting but I know id have a clean house. As hubby is one to mess it up lol. All well Id rather it that way. Im sure you all would too. Is your mom still with you? or your family?? So glad you seen bubs! Any names yet? Also you do have time for birthing plan! Is the epidural really safe?? Also does it even help??? Wondering what you know and heard. Im not planning on getting one but "just incase" id rather know what you know about it :)

Laura a swim how lovely! Hmmm boy or girl youll love your baby either way :) You have such a shy bub! Thats so sweet though!!! I agree about just seeing your coworkers will be lovely!! May honestly seems tooo far away. I feel like your ahead I need to get moving on my hosp bag etc. Problem is I need to shop. I wish I knew if I was gonna get UE already :( All well not going to hold my breath.... But im definitely praying I get it some how. LMK about your baby classes :) I am excited to see how yours went and what you learned! I hope you have a nice day tomorrow. Sorry hubby works but glad you can call parents :)

Amy definitely cheering for multiple folis ready to fall and Bethany a beautiful baby and heartbeating :) Monday should be an amazing news day!!!

<3


----------



## jen435

Laura I just really thought about this... Our angels where lost exactly one week apart... Now our EDD are also so close! I am so excited to see if our bubs share a birth date or if they are a week apart as well!! :)

HAPPY EASTER!! (i wish i knew all those awesome animation things that you ladies use) 

Also Angel no PC yet... We are planning to get one in fall as long as im working some place stable :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xx

jen i hope they cop on and give u ur dosh already!!! xxx u totaly deserve it and more after the way old boss treated u xxxxx
yeah will def love bub to bits no matter which it is, ( boy or girl) im just very curious :)
OH had a dream it was a girl nt before last and i dreamed it was a girl last nt . hence the doubts :) ive only ever dreamed boy before but thats cos i was convinced boy :)
i dreamed i needed a little op after havin her and i was afraid i couldnt breast feed then but i did, she was a natural :) hope the easy bf bit comes true but not the op :)
yeah jen its cool the similarities between us with our 2 bubs :) would love the same day, would be so cute ;) but whatever way it happens they should be close anyway ;) xx

happy easter to all. hope alls well xxxxxxxxxxxx

im in a great mood today, my back feels miles better this morn, it was begining to get me down a teensy bit . hurray for better :)
we manage to Bd for first time in long time (sorry tmi :blush: ).
and im still only 11 pounds up on startin weight of preg :) hurray for me
im obvs eating enough since bub is flying so its the exercise thats doin it for me ;) 
hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Easter ladies!! I hope all of you have a blessed Easter with your families!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

u too jess xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Happy Easter ladies <3
Sorry I haven't been on- have been feeling sickly. Will try to update tomorrow though :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Happy easter!


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning ladies :)

Good luck with your scan today Bethany!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good luck today at your scans Bethany & Amy! 

Hope you all had a nice Easter. Bock bock thank you Easter Bunny!


----------



## lilesMom

happy easter all xxxxxx

hope ur scans go well bethany and amy :)


----------



## mommylov

Scan went great! Best we have seen so far and this month weve got *drum roll* TWO! I have one at 18 and one at 23. Not saying that both will release but last month I only had one and it was at 15 and the month before that only one at 16. Lining was at 7.5 which is on target per the dr so keeping our fingers crossed :)

Bethany, your turn! update???


----------



## lilesMom

hurray xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx whoop whoop twin bubbies for amy :) :) 
whoop whoop


----------



## xoxo4angel

I knew it! I just knew it! Yippee Amy! I was told anything over 12 is considered "dominant!" I'm so excited...double chances, double trouble!


----------



## mommylov

thank you ladies! Me tooo, I cant believe it!!! Now lets hope that I catch the egg(s)!!! I was really going in there expecting the worst but so relieved!

Angel, are you sure your name isnt Cleo? :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

amy things r sooo looking up for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
3 is a charm xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
it looks like it may take 3 cycles of clomid for optimum conditions, look at smiler ;)


----------



## mommylov

Thats very true! Ive seen that 3 cycles was what it took for a lot of women on Clomid so that gave me hope. I just hope Im that lucky too!


----------



## lilesMom

me too honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Good luck on twins Amy- that would be awesome :)

Well, I had high blood pressure due to terror but it went back to normal before I left the OB office lol. My baby is measuring a day ahead and has a heartbeat. Doctor told me that my chance of miscarriage now is just 5%. I feel much more hopeful about this pregnancy. I totally bawled when I called my husband. I hope this baby continues to stick. <3


----------



## mommylov

OMG yay! :wohoo: Im so glad that your lo has a heartbeat! What a great week for you... baby's HB abd Thailand in 5 days! So happy for you! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

What wonderful news Bethany! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Good luck on twins Amy- that would be awesome :)
> 
> Well, I had high blood pressure due to terror but it went back to normal before I left the OB office lol. My baby is measuring a day ahead and has a heartbeat. Doctor told me that my chance of miscarriage now is just 5%. I feel much more hopeful about this pregnancy. I totally bawled when I called my husband. I hope this baby continues to stick. <3

that is such a relief, yey bethany xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
whoop whoop xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Does anyone know why they say not to purchase bumpers for the crib/cot? They now make these mesh liners instead? What's the story there :shrug:


----------



## jen435

Angel SPT I believe. Too many babies died due to suffication or too much carbon dioxide in crib due to reduced air flow. The breathable bumpers are better they keep babys arms/legs in crib and if they put their head on it they can still breath :) Also helps with air circulation throughout the crib :) I have the pink breathable bumper on my crib and its so pretty :)

OM gosh!!! This thread brought tears of joy to my eyes today!!! Bethany im over joyed for you, your baby and your hubby!!! EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK!!! This is your miracle baby bethany and he/she is going to be incredibly loved by you both!!! :) Amy YAY!!!! Two eggs ready to be released!!! :):) Wooohooo!!! Lets go twins!! third times a charms!! Great saying and I am thrilled!!! I cant wait to know what happens with your news and your YES BABY!!!


----------



## jen435

Laura is 4lbs at 30weeks really considered a big baby?? I am just wondering bc im "31weeks" and was told babys 4lbs 7oz .... idk what to think. They cant really bump babys due date and make baby older can they just bc our babies are growing faster can they?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, both of your babies are just fine. The docs over here at my hospital don't even do measurements like that, only at 18 - 20 weeks and at 32 weeks. Laura's baby was already measuring at 4 lbs a week ago, I believe, so hers would probably be around the size of yours by now ( I have read they start gaining 1/2lb a week). So no need to worry. I knew of a woman who had to give birth at 32 or 33 weeks I believe and the baby measured about 6.5 lbs. My baby is also measuring ahead I believe, but docs won't even tell me how much, because all they care about is that she is growing consistently. Glad your little girl is doing great!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I am so so happy to hear that your baby is growing wonderfully!! This is such a great sign. I am so happy for you hon. Try and enjoy this pregnancy sweety ( I know, easier said than done). :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so happy that you got great news today!! This sounds so promising for you. I think you might be seeing double in the future (twins that is)!! But a singleton is also wonderful news. Are you ready for bd time hon!!! Time for hubby to work his magic. lol. I am sure he is up to the task!! Have fun this bd time, just try and relax and enjoy everything!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura and Angel I hope your babies are doing good. Angel woohooo on being 20 weeks, this is a huge milestone!! How are you feeling? Sill getting morning sickness?? Started shopping for your lo yet?? Laura are you finished shopping for baby? So, how come they can's tell gender for sure, your lo must be a shy one! Gonna have a couple girls outfits on hand just in case??


----------



## aaronswoman79

AFM, I had a very important appointment today. I'm almost 26 weeks, and baby looked great! Next appointment I have to bring back my birth plan forms. I was so nervous, I always am right before appointments. I am always terrified of bad news. But my little girl look beautiful! :hugs: to all!!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so glad to hear that your baby is doing well! :)

Jen, I agree with Jess in that Laura's baby was measuring the same so your little just might be on the bigger side but normal :)

I have currently assumed the position and am laying with hips up lol. Fx!!

Love to you all!!


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura is 4lbs at 30weeks really considered a big baby?? I am just wondering bc im "31weeks" and was told babys 4lbs 7oz .... idk what to think. They cant really bump babys due date and make baby older can they just bc our babies are growing faster can they?

ive been wondering the same myself as regards size, depends where u read what they reckon bub should weigh, i think that 4 pound at 30 weeks is only like half a pound ish ahead so thats not terribly big really :) just nice and healthy :) 
i dont think they move ur due date as such, cos we know our dates, but its that size wise thats when they would be due, im pretty sure its actuall edd they still go by but wouldnt swear to it, im not lettin them move mine anyway cos otherwise they be rushing bub. i think its only if bub gets way too big they will take early to avoid complications during birth.
my belly is bigger again, ive been starving last 2 days and this morn my tummy is bigger again :) 
but anytime from 38 weeks on is considered full term baby so im not sure whats the story, i dont wanna be induced if i can avoid it, but if bub comes early himself then grand :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura and Angel I hope your babies are doing good. Angel woohooo on being 20 weeks, this is a huge milestone!! How are you feeling? Sill getting morning sickness?? Started shopping for your lo yet?? Laura are you finished shopping for baby? So, how come they can's tell gender for sure, your lo must be a shy one! Gonna have a couple girls outfits on hand just in case??

hi jess :) how u doin?
im not finished shopping yet babe but dont have loads left to get :)
how bout u? 
my local baby place is having a baby nt on april 18th, on the nt u get 15% off so im waiting to get last few big things till then, they have my fave cot, mattress and breast pump :) 
i have lots of neutral baby clothes so im fine ;) i have no idea why they reckon they cant tell me what bub is. his legs always seem to be in the way so they cant get clear view, but he is also moving so u would reckon they could get a glimpse :) i think they dont like telling u in ireland in case they get it wrong and u blame them for it, its up to the person doing the scan if they will try and tell u. but i find it hard to beleive we have been unlucky with 5 dif people ;) maybe bub is just in my tummy at funny angle or something, im not sure ;)


----------



## lilesMom

jess so glad ur Lo is doin super well xxxxxxxx hurray xxxx

amy huray for bd xxxxxxxxx :) hope ur nice and comfy and relaxed, imagine the egg and swimmers meetin up and making u a lovely beautifull sticky bean xxx
hurray xxxx

bethany hope u have abig huge grin on ur face xxx
Lovely Lo and thailand , wayhey :) 

angel i heard same as jen that there can be danger of bub smoothering if u use older fashioned bumpers. i know htey r nicer but still......
hope alls well xxx

hi and hugs to all, xxxxxxxxxxxx

no news here thank god , alls well :)
bump is bigger again today, everytime i think i cant get any bigger i do :) ha ha
but its just bump, not me so im grand, i went food shopping with my niece today and it was all fruit and veg that looked good which is great ;) cheap and healthy :)


----------



## mommylov

Mornign Girls! 

Laura, glad your bump is growing away and kuddos on staying and eating healthy! Im hope I do the same and dont gain too much weight :oops:

Angel, I dont know anything regarding bumpers but Im glad you girls are figuring it out! Makes me feel better to know that You guys will be experts by the time (IF) I become pregnant! :)

Jess, Jen, Tash, Horsey.. hope you girls are doing ok!

Bethany.... FOUR MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! :plane:


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> They cant really bump babys due date and make baby older can they just bc our babies are growing faster can they?

I was told they don't change the due date after 20 weeks...after that point your baby's measurements are how they tell you what percentile he/she falls into. You ladies are just going to have big babies! :cloud9: I think it's wonderful <3. (They induced my gf at 39 weeks because her fella was measuring at 9.5lbs, he was born 9lbs 12oz)



aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura and Angel I hope your babies are doing good. Angel woohooo on being 20 weeks, this is a huge milestone!! How are you feeling? Sill getting morning sickness?? Started shopping for your lo yet?? Laura are you finished shopping for baby? So, how come they can's tell gender for sure, your lo must be a shy one! Gonna have a couple girls outfits on hand just in case??

Jess what a relief your DD3 is doing well and measuring big too! I cannot believe how time has started to fly. I just started letting myself buy things. I ordered the crib bedding yesterday from Pottery Barn. His first pair of shoes arrived and they are adorable! I actually teared up looking at how tiny his polo shirts are! 

Laura ~ Hurray for sales! Glad your back has let up...how lucky that you've only gained 11 lbs! Impressive!!



mommylov said:


> I have currently assumed the position and am laying with hips up lol. Fx!!
> 
> Love to you all!!

Amy ~ Fantastic! *Swim little fellas swim!* :cheerleader:

Bethany ~ Hope your ms is manageable! Your trip is literally around the corner...you must be excited! 

Horsey ~ Femara do your thing!! 

Tash ~ Hope you've found your dream job to switch to xoxo

:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

amy forget that (if), when u get preg xxxxxxxxx
i wouldnt say expert but we will give any advice we can :) xxxx

angel baby clothes r sooo cute arent they, u can get the nicest things, once u start buying its hard to stop :) but u can get them for half nothing, i wish i knew for sure if i was headin for blue or pink, but im prob better off that i dont cos im broke enough as it is , ha ha :) only messing , im ok now, ive only one more month of mortg left before i start gettin mat pay, i asked OH to pay that month cos my savings r gone and he said no bother, he would have paid it before too but i hate askin for stuff if i dont have to. 
i def do wanna go back to work after mat leave but maybe part time, this has made me see i do prefer having my own independance financially ;) 
how r u gettin on with work? r u very tired? 

jen any news on UE thing? can it take a very long time? 
how u doin?

hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxx

i feel like bub may be trying to escape today :) have lots of pressure, he has gone head down again and my bump is bigger again , it always takes my muscles a bit to readjust when bumpy grows. 
jen tmi qs but have u extra discharge at the mo? for last week ish ive had more again, they say its normal to have increase in third tri, just curious if u do too, but i know everyone isnt the same 
think im gettin mild Braxton hicks too, lower tummy tightens with pressure at times , not sore though, its a good sign if it is Bh, my body be well ready by 42 weeks :) :)


----------



## jen435

Angel yay 20weeks!!! This is so awesome how everyones bubs are doing well and growing :) Amy and Horsey will be telling us they are pregnant soon I just know it!!! Jess I cant believe how far along you are as well!! So glad your lil one is doing well also!!! 

Amy glad you and hubby and on board together and i hope your excited and optimistic about this cycle!! Twins are in your future!! I can feel it!! You know with two eggs you can easily have a boy and girl at same time :)

Laura no word on UE yet :( idk how long this is going to take. I know if i am approved and he appeals it then we have to go to a hearing. So that can take even longer. If im denied then I will appeal it and it will go to hearing as well. So I really think thats where I stand. Makes it very hard bc we are trying to rashin the food we have. I am applying for jobs but when I walk in they pretty much give me a look like I wont be hearing back from them. Its not a nice feeling at all and my parents say im wasting my time but if I dont try I will never find something. So I must continue to apply even if I get UE it wont be much and I will need a job but at least I can use it for food etc. 

Bethany I hope your getting ready for Thailand!! You must be over excited!!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen thats terrible hon, hope they just give it to u and u dont have to appeal xxxx
also best o luck with job search, id say would be hard to get a job with bumpy but is totally unfair that they wont give u even a chance to prove what u can do xxx
if they would only realise what they had in u and look to future when u would be loyal worker. xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen I really hope he doesnt fight you on this anymore. Its just so wrong that he is trying to screw you like this. I hope that the UE works out and that you also find a new job soon. Dont get down about trying while pregnant. There is a girl that I work with that got hired when she was 7 months pregnant. The only thing is she didnt get much paid maternity leave so she came back to work pretty quick. She had a c section and was back at work 2 weeks later which is insane. They told her that she could stay out longer if she wanted but they just couldnt pay her. There will be a company out there that will know that you wont be pregnant forever and will want you and hire you and work with you! :)


----------



## jen435

Thanks Laura! Im scared that if I am approved my boss will appeal it and he has a lawyer. I cant afford one but I would definitely go to the hearing and say my piece bc i need something to live on while i look for employment. It was terrible of him to do this to me and I had no idea it was even going to happen. Just a random phone call saying i dont need you anymore and I had to asking him why on the phone and such. I know our office was slow so him saying slow work production makes sense since i had alot of cancellations and sometimes only went in to work 2-6hr days when i was suppose to work 8 hr days but I accepted it and came in when he needed me. So idk why he did this to me. Plus the fact that he had my maternity leave planned out and had me working an extra day in april since he was going on vaca during that week. It just doesnt make sense. Thats why I just think he got rid of me bc i was gaining weight and im pregnant :( I cant think of any other reason


----------



## jen435

Thank you Amy I hope so! That brings me hope! I was told by my doctor maternity leave isnt manditory to take unless there is complication. Also in pa there is no such thing a paid maternity leave anyways. You can take up to 6-12weeks but its all unpaid.


----------



## mommylov

If he did get rid of you for that reason, then he would be very stupid. That screams "Wrongful termination" all over it! Even if he has a lawyer, you can ask about having someone come in for you just at the hearing if need be but Im praying it wont get to that point. Just awful what he is doing.


----------



## jen435

in pa there is an "at will" firing policy... meaning he can get rid of me anytime without reason or cause. So that protects him... Just not sure how it affects UE


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Thank you Amy I hope so! That brings me hope! I was told by my doctor maternity leave isnt manditory to take unless there is complication. Also in pa there is no such thing a paid maternity leave anyways. You can take up to 6-12weeks but its all unpaid.

No paid maternity leave?? At all? I thought FMLA was a federal law? Meaning they have to pay you for SOMETHING. Either way, I know that something would be better than nothing so even if you didnt get paid maternity leave, hopefully you would atleast have benefits and a job. I really think someone will want to snatch you up! Have you talked to any temp-perm agencies that can help you? If you explain your situation to them, Im sure they would really want to help you. I know the girl here got ful benefits. The only reason why she didnt have much paid time was because she hadnt been here a year. But the two weeks that she got were paid so it can happen!


----------



## jen435

The FMLA is why we can take maternity leave for 6-12weeks with our jobs protected but doesnt mean they have to pay you. If you have vacation time and sick days you do have to use those days before taking FMLA leave though and for the vaca/sick time you do get paid. I know in nj you can collect disability on maternity leave but in pa we do not have that. Even my friend that works FT at the hospital didnt get paid maternity leave


----------



## mommylov

I think most states are "at will". I know that CA and CO are too. When I was a manager in CA for a bank, we were at will too. I needed to get rid of someone who I had issues with. Even with documenting and warning this person, I still had so many hoops to go through according to HR. I even asked why say we are "at will" then? And they told me that even though you are at will, depending on why an individual is released and the circumstances there is still a protocol that needs to be followed. If you were seasonal, then I can understand him saying that but it sounds like he laid you off, not fired you. If he laid you off, then you are FULLY entittled to UE. If he laid you off saying that he didnt need your position anymore and then hired somone to replace you, thats illiegal. He shouldve fired you if he wanted to replace you. Did he ever specify which it was, fired or laid off?


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> The FMLA is why we can take maternity leave for 6-12weeks with our jobs protected but doesnt mean they have to pay you. If you have vacation time and sick days you do have to use those days before taking FMLA leave though and for the vaca/sick time you do get paid. I know in nj you can collect disability on maternity leave but in pa we do not have that. Even my friend that works FT at the hospital didnt get paid maternity leave

Oh I see, I wasnt sure about being paid but yes I know that you are entitled to time off with job security. Oye, I hope that you find a company that has better benefits than what that last dentist had :(


----------



## mommylov

And if he fired you, then he would have to have a reason or have warned you and again doesnt seem like he did. Just seems like he is a snake... sorry.


----------



## jen435

He didnt say fired or laid off... He just said he no longer needed me for wednesdays anymore (only day i worked) when i asked why he didnt say. So I asked can I use him as a reference he said yes. I asked if I did anything he said that I had good skills, on time, good work ethic, etc. Then I said are you firing me??? he didnt say anything. I asked ask he didnt need me for wednesdays again he then took a while but finally said slow work production. I took it as laid off but he told UE that i was discharged


----------



## mommylov

Grrrrrr... :trouble:

He sounds so shady


----------



## jen435

Also when I was interviewed in June 2012 I was hired as a temp for 2-3 weeks. Then he came out of the office on a work day and told me he didnt need me anymore on a work day in the parking lot. I asked okay thank you for opportunity and asked can i use him as reference he said yes. Then a week later he called me to hire me on one day a week. weds 8-5. I accepted job. I always had great days at work. Then in March 2013 I get a call from him on a day his office was closed from his cellphone saying he doesnt need me anymore for wednesdays.


----------



## jen435

I mean you say "you dont need me anymore" in June 2012 then called me back to work at end of June and came back to work for him a week later. and then call me in march 2013 and say "I dont need you anymore for wednesdays" thats the day he hired me for.... What am i suppose to think???


----------



## jen435

That is exactly what im going to say at the hearing. idk what else to think but i felt i was laid off bc I never had a full work day and the one day I finally did I had 2 pts cancel and he was making comments around me like someone has to pay for me to be there and he needed more work production from me so charge the no shows a fee. I dont make the schedule and I respected when the schedule fell apart but punching out early. The front desk was responsible to tell me my schedule and to schedule patients. Nothing to do with me. Plus the other hygienist had the same thing happen to her (no shows and short work days due to schedule falling apart) we both just dealt with it.


----------



## mommylov

I dont understand how he runs his office like that. I def would mention all of this. I go to my dentist's office and I think of you every time I see a hygenist. They all look so happy to be there and this office has a few dentists so they have quite a few people working there. They have had babies, one just went on maternity leave. I dont think they will be like this guy you worked for.I have faith that somthing better is out there for you.


----------



## jen435

Thank you amy! I really thought I was working for a great dentist also. But I think him being young (35), single, and parties the new staff young pretty girl at the office really got him wrapped around her finger. Sadly I think he may find himself in trouble one day but then again who knows. I know that for NYE they where at the club together at the casino and he got arrested for public fight and the year before that he was arrest in vegas. He has two boys is divorced but his ex comes by all the time with the kids. Thats all personal stuff and I know alot from just listening from around the office since he talked to the newer girls alot (he had ALOT of staff turn over the 9monthes i was there due to mostly ppl leaving due to him being slow at work for hours) Sometimes I wonder if he was trying to weed out his staff that way or if he is really that slow. I was only there one day a week but i know hygienist on thurs sometimes only had 2-3hr shifts herself.


----------



## mommylov

And he's a dentist? No offense but I would never want that guy working on my teeth!


----------



## xoxo4angel

](*,) Jen! Praying it works out in your favor.


----------



## jen435

Thanks ladies! Yes Amy but its his personal life. I have temped for very nice family oriented dentists before that actually care for their staff. The problem is their staff never leave so they dont have any openings :(


----------



## mommylov

Praying hard for you hun that a great opportunity comes to you! :hugs:

+opk just now.... This is it!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy wooohooo!! :) bd again tonight!! :) omg im sooo excited for u!! Lh surge is happening those eggs will be traveling and ur hubbys swimmers shall fertilize those eggs :) :) stay happy relaxed and let ur body do its magic! Praying extra for u tonight that this is it!!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys,
jen that guy sounds like unprofessional ass , hope he gets his karma biting him in the ass soon and u get ur Ue xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura id be thrilled with back pay from ue and a pt job offer atm. I want to work but knowing btw 44-59 days ill go into labor and be out a month kills it

how is everyone?


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Happy hump day :)

So happy about my +opk last night. DH was going to go play basketball and I was on my way to get a massage and on the way there I called dh. I told him "I had a 'funny' feeling". He said he was going to wait for me to come back from my massage to do my OPK. So I came home and sure enough... got my :D. I looked at him and said "Sorry, no bball" he said "Thats ok!!!" with a big smile on his face. lol That was cd13 yesteryday so meaning I probably am ovulating today right at cd14 which is great! Last month I didnt get my +opk until cd15 at night so two days earlier this time! It seems like things are lining up for this month but Im trying so hard not to get my hopes up but I cant help it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I hope soo!!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy im sooo excited for u :) So glad ur hubby is so patient and amazing taking u seriously :) Hope u find comfort and can relax now! Happy bding the next few days!

So my cellphone is acting up just the texting it seems i keep getting a million texts from a random number 202 & 205 says blocked insufficient funds idk if im not receiving texts maybe or what. Hubby wanted new phone service now i know why. Once i get a job we need a pc new prepaid phone service and gotta look for a car eventually. But im glad hubby understands we have to wait. Today im going out for early dinner with a friend from hs :) and have to return car stuff to babys r us. Im sad aboit that bc i was excited about the brica mirror w light n sound for car with baby but i learned in baby class that when in accident even though its crash tested and says doesnt break hospitals ens up picking the unbreakable mirror out of the babys face :( was also told no extras for carseat if it didnt come with carseat dont use it! Carseats are made out of unflammable material and anything added changes dinamics.... So im gonna listen. The police station warned me about using carseat protectors under the carseat also :( i need this but gonna return it bc my babys safety comes before saving my seat from being cut up. I even got what i thought was a good one. All well. Already returned the window sunshades too bc even though crashtested they cause injury. They taught us to use the hood on the carseat in car to keep sun out of their face. Im gonna get two waffle blankets and nipple cream for breastfeeding with returns.

Laura ur classes are coming up too arent they??? Anxious to hear about urs! The police station by my house is so helpful!


----------



## aaronswoman79

yay for + opk Amy!! So you can have your Christmas baby, or babies shall I say! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jen il be keeping my fx for u on job search xxx
i would love to be working too if i could work some where that didnt make me sick, makes more sense money wise and feels more normal to me but ive got used to it now. 
i am looking forward to goin back later in a way but may change my mind about wanting to when bub comes, but wil have to anyway :) 
fx for u babe for good fast outcome on job and ue, did u say u can try temp places? 
might be ok for now ? 

amy that is so great , all systems go :) enjoy bd :)
soon u will be like me , not able to cos of bump and back :) hee hee, (not complaining by the way), happy bd hon. thats cool its on cd 14 and double the chance :) 

hi and hugs to all. xxxxxxxx
im good today, my back hasnt been this good in ages, im so happy with it :)
lovely sunny day here too so got some time in garden :)
i love living in country when its sunny :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I can't believe its Wednesday and another week is going by! Yesterday my boobs started getting sore again, and I noticed that I was leaking Colostrum, I couldn't believe it. This brought tears to my eyes. It made everything I am going through feel so real and made me feel a little more hopeful! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jen , i didnt even think of that, bout stuff being flammable but i suppose bubs clothes and stuff would be too though and blankets wouldnt they? 
good call on the 'unbreakable' mirror, il be having my bub in front seat beside me cos i dont have rear doors and would break my back gettin bub in back. 
studies in sweden reckon its safer anyway so long as no airbag and rearward facing, so i wont need the mirror ;) its good that u can get some stuff u need instead though :)
my first class is tomor but i dont think it will be amazing cos its just a hosp run one and i think it will entirely focus on birth and bf , but il know more tomor eve :)


----------



## mommylov

So exciting for you girls! Cant believe you girls are coming to the end already!

Laura, I would love to live where you do! We live kind of in a country setting. MUCH different from California. We live close enough to main cities (like 5 miles) but DH and I wanted to get away from all that which is why we moved out here and I love it! :)

Jess, yay for leaking!!! hehhehe Hope youre doing well!

:hug:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, although me and my brothers were all born in a big city ( San Francisco), my parents also moved out of the city to a neighboring smaller city because they didn't want to raise us in a big city like that. They thought city life was more for single people and wanted to get all of us away from that. I have the same mentality like them. I also love the countryside!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I was shocked by the breast milk ( colostrum) because I never got it at this point with any of the other pregnancies. But I was also very happy, thinking about feeding baby!


----------



## lilesMom

amy thanks it is nice having space isnt it :) lovely in good weather :) 
i used to live in a small city for 11 yrs too and i had enough of it ;) 

jess huray for colustrum :) i had some months back and then nothing, still none now but my nipples and boobs have totally changed :) (TMI :) )


----------



## mommylov

I agree.. I think of city and think of single people too but to each his own :)

That is very exciting! Time seems to be flying. Seems like yesterday everyone was announcing thier pregnancies. :)


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy thanks it is nice having space isnt it :) lovely in good weather :)
> i used to live in a small city for 11 yrs too and i had enough of it ;)
> 
> jess huray for colustrum :) i had some months back and then nothing, still none now but my nipples and boobs have totally changed :) (TMI :) )

Totally! We do have houses relatively close to us but we are on a corner and to the left and front of us is just open fields and we have the best view of the Rocky mountains.. I love it!


----------



## lilesMom

sounds lovely amy :) we have houses near us too but have lots of space as well, we also have a town less than 2km away and a better town 15 mins drive and my old city about 45 mins away so not too isolated ;)


----------



## mommylov

Sounds really nice!

Bethany... 2.5 more days!!!!! I take it she isnt here because she is busy getting ready :plane:

Tash, how are you doing?? Hows the BC?

Horsey, :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

soo exciting for bethany now ;) :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany!! I hope you are doing great hon. I assume you are packing and getting ready for your long trip. Have fun and be safe. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

The little princess is no longer breech, most of the pressure is gone. When I went to the doc on Monday, she was Transverse, but now I am started to feel kicks really high again so I am thinking hopefully she might be going back to head down position.

Amy, you will be testing around the same time this month, right? I can't wait! I see you ended up staying at the 100mg of Clomid I believe? It looks like its really helping with nice healthy eggs!


----------



## Storked

Yep, sorry for not having been on ladies. I just plain haven't been feeling good lately and then had a freakout over some tan/brown discharge today. I think it is because DH and I BD yesterday and the day before that OB had been messing with cervix. At least I hope so because I don't have time to go see OB.
Have compression socks finally now I got to get the rest of my meds in order and figure out how I will dispose of my needles overseas. May need to pack my Sharp's container.

Fraid I won't be on much until we get back probably. Love to all of you <3


----------



## lilesMom

have a brill time sweetie, we will miss u xxxxxxxxxx
yeah after bd i get mucous and crampy feeling too, it freaks me out too but does no harm xxxxxxxxxxx
enjoy ur monkeys and elephants :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I had the same issue with this pregnancy too Bethany. I actually bled though and it was so scary, but it went away after 7 weeks or so. I am sure it is because of the bd or doctor irritating your cervix. There is so much extra blood flow down there right now. If we don't get to chat before you leave, I hope you have a wonderful trip with your dh. How long are u staying there again?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Me and the family are also gonna go on a mini vacation this weekend. So I will be away from the comp. Anybody else have plans for this weekend?


----------



## jen435

Bethany please clear your mind of any negative thoughts. Perhaps no bd I know hard to say bc your going away on a romantic trip but for peace of mind may be worth it. I know I spot blood with bd and also get mucous and such in a brownish discharge. If your doctor did an exam down there it can also cause it too. I know my doctor uses a jelly that comes out a day or so later and it always freaks me out. :hugs: your little one is nice and cozy growing<3

Amy I am cheering for you :)

Laura they say not to put bulky clothing on baby in carseat bc of fire. You can use a waffle blanket (two rolled up) and tuck in on side of babys head for a place for baby to lay head on while asleep that is considered safe and can use another to tuck around baby for warmth. Your so lucky you can keep baby in front with you in Ireland :) Its not safe in USA we are too crazy about airbag usage etc. Our baby classes are at hospital also and we had a tour too. I can believe that when your baby is here youll have a hard time going back to work. I just hope that you stay healthy!! If you dont did you ever consider a diff job? I know you been at your place for a long time though.

Thank you for all the encouragement. I am applying for a permanent job bc with a temp job i will have to say im pregnant due to cant working around nitrous oxide and certain radiation. I mean measures can be taken but if i dont know the office and the dentist doesnt know it can cause issues to my baby.


----------



## jen435

OM goodness!! I had to share my friend that I hardly ever see or talk to just offered me her changing table!! Its super nice doesnt match my room exactly but has a hamper and storage. I feel so blessed right now to know others are helping me! This is something I thought about getting but decided no due to the expense. Ill believe it more when I receive it but I just told my hubby and he said that it was very kind of her to think of us.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> The little princess is no longer breech, most of the pressure is gone. When I went to the doc on Monday, she was Transverse, but now I am started to feel kicks really high again so I am thinking hopefully she might be going back to head down position.
> 
> Amy, you will be testing around the same time this month, right? I can't wait! I see you ended up staying at the 100mg of Clomid I believe? It looks like its really helping with nice healthy eggs!

Yay for her not being breech! Hope she isnt back to be breech. I did stay with the 100mg again this month. It didnt make sense to me to up it when I my progesterone was great last month. So glad I listened because I had two larege follicles this month. God knows what wouldve happened had I gone up to 150! Im probably going to start testing next weekend or that monday (4/15). Keeping my fingers crossed!



Storked said:


> Yep, sorry for not having been on ladies. I just plain haven't been feeling good lately and then had a freakout over some tan/brown discharge today. I think it is because DH and I BD yesterday and the day before that OB had been messing with cervix. At least I hope so because I don't have time to go see OB.
> Have compression socks finally now I got to get the rest of my meds in order and figure out how I will dispose of my needles overseas. May need to pack my Sharp's container.
> 
> Fraid I won't be on much until we get back probably. Love to all of you <3

Have a wonderful trip Bethany!! Im sure the discharge was from BD and dr too!!! We'll miss you and cant wait for you to come back and tell us about your trip!!! <3

Jen, Im glad that you had a sweet friend that offered you her table. Things always have a funny way of working out dont they? :)

Good morning to everyone!!! Hope you all are doing well! :flower:

MAD ovulation pains last night and today. For the first time, I detected a surge two days in a row this time! Im hoping thats a good sign for this month!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Eeek! The dreaded brown discharge...as long as it isn't red and accompanied by cramps then all is well. :flower: Yay for compression socks! Have a wonderful trip!

Very nice +ve OPKs 2 days in a row Amy! Nice strong LH surge kicking those eggies out! When do you start your progesterone? 

Jen ~ How very nice if your friend to give you the changing table. Was this the same gf you went to dinner with? As for car seats, the fire department will install your carseat for you. They use this foam to make it fit securely. My BFF goes each time she gets a new seat for her DD. Wonder if the foam is fire resistant...

Laura ~ Have fun in birthing class today. I think it's super you get to have baby in front seat with you. All of the rules and regulations here are a bit mind boggling. I grew up sitting on my Dad's lap while he was driving or on the center console between my parents...my brothers and sister did too. It's amazing any of us survived! :haha: 

Jess ~ Have a nice mini vacay! 

Horsey ~ :dust:

AFM ~ Was up at 4am. LO was thumping around keeping me up :cloud9: I emailed DH and he said its because our LO is prepping for duck hunting :dohh: So glad I took this semester off, first with the ms and now the insomnia, I'd never survive. 

Almost Friday ladies! I'm off to shop for my BFF's birthday!


----------



## mommylov

Awww little one keeping mommy up already and LOL re duck hunting! :haha:

Last time I started 3 days after my +opk. Now thinking about it, that isnt techinically 3dpo since you can O 12-36 hours after surge. So this time I think Im going to hold off one more day and use that extra day for BD. Since I had sharp pains last night and today, Im thinking Im releasing now or just did so Im counting today as the big O and tomorrow 1dpo. That makes the 7th 3dpo. The plan is to bd tonight, tomorrow, and sat. We'll see about maybe sneaking in one more in the am on Sun before I start the crinone :)


----------



## rayraykay

YAY mommlov!!! sending you dust and lots of happy thoughts! I hope we are bump buddies!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxx

jen thats great for changing table ;) i think people when they r done with um are glad to have somewhere to give um, i can imagine not wanting to throw away bubs stuff when done with it but being satisfied to give away if i know someone else will get use out of it :) 
class was fine, no magic secrets :) but nice and all nice people at it too 
i went to buy my sleep nursing bras , i was gonna buy um online the other day but said i would go to shop so i could see um, they were half price , wayhey :) was so happy ;)
no news really, im wrecked now ;) i spoke too soon yest, had bad nt with my back and up early today :) so im gonna head to bed soon even though its only 9.30 :)
i will change my job when i can hon, these months off have set my plans back financially so will hve to go back till my do up my house loan is gone, im hoping redundancy at end of yr, please god :) 

amy, maybe its the 2 eggs , one first day and num 2 next day :)
hurray for good eggs :) xxxxxxxxxx

angel we were the same in our cars, my mom and dad had 12 kids , we would have had mom and dad and 10 kids in a car sometimes :) (my oldest bro and sis would have moved out by then ) . i used to 'drive' the car too, sittin on dads lap :) 
hope u get her a nice pressie, :)
hurray for being able to rest xxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx

tash we miss u xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

rayraykay said:


> YAY mommlov!!! sending you dust and lots of happy thoughts! I hope we are bump buddies!!!!

I hope so too! 2 more sleeps until you get to test again! :)

Thanks Jen, I hope you're right! :D


----------



## jen435

Completely understand why youll be going back to hosp after maternity leave Laura. Job security is huge!! Thats why I am so upset I am not employed anymore. Its so hard knowing I have no income up til my edd like I counted on, I have no job security, and no job to go back to after having baby. I mean I didnt even plan to really take a maternity leave but manditory healing time and then back to work id go. All well I really need to let it go....

Yay for baby class! I hope you learned some stuff! Also great deal on nursing bras at half off :)

Seeing my friend yest was nice! She treated me to dinner and I was sooo full and ate sooo healthy! It was such a treat! I feel terrible that I cant afford to eat veggies and fruits as much as I should. I mean I get whats on sale but its still only baby carrots, tomatoe, lettuce, onion usually since very cheap... Id love a cantaloupe and some grapes! Summer is almost hear and farmers markets will open and im hoping their prices are reasonable! Id like zucchini, eggplant, etc...


Angel thank you for the tip on the fire company! I plan to call them on monday :) So they use a foam to protect your vehicles seat from getting chopped up from carseat?? Did I read that right?I must agree all these new standards are crazy. I mean seriously we are all alive and fine. I just think there are too many rules these days. Anyways I really am sad about the brica mirror. I really wanted to use that in my car to see her when Im drivin but if im in a accident and the plexy stuff gets smashed in her face ill never be able to live with myself. Im sure i wouldnt get in accident but its like why risk it?

Amy and RayRay :dust: I am super excited for the outcome of this cycle for you Amy!!!

Bethany Enjoy your vaca!! We will be sooo excited for your return to hear all about your trip and to see how your doing! I hope your feeling okay and your not to sick. Just remember your little one is growing :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xx

jen its hard to let it go when ur worried about something , hoping something pops up for u soon to lighten ur load xxxxxxxxxx
i applied for tax back in jan, they only answered me now, i figured id be owed at least 450e , possibly more, im usually good at figuring it out and have gotten it right every yr(bar last yr before ). it was gonna buy me cot, matress and bf pump i need on my local places baby nt. the tax people reckon they only owe me 9e, gutted. so peed off. when we werent in recession i always got the amount of refund right to within a few euro, last 2 yrs they reckon they owe me money but i owe them too, so it cancels out, so mad, i honestly think htey r cheatin me but ive no money to hire accountant to check it. ive gotta let it go too jen but its hard :) i only just found out, il let it go soon bu ti needed a rant first.
thinkin maybe of applying for credit card but i donno if il get it in time for baby nt.
and that s the only reason i want the credit card, i got rid of mine about 2 yrs ago cos i hate loans and cards. i could just live on nothing for next 2 weeks and i might have enough. but id have to scrimp on everythin even food and i dont really wanna scrimp on good food. arrrggghhh, things were goin well.... money sucks big time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think il have to look to Oh for help, so sick of thinkin boutmoney, hoping i win work draw today, im also goin for dinner tonight with my friends, if i had known about tax back i wouldnt have agreed to go, cant afford it now, but i always cancel or say i cant do things and i think they r gettin sick of me ;) plus my friend is home from scotland and i ahvent seen her in months and she wil be goin back on mon.
come on lotto i need u now ;) :) 
ok sorry rant over, i feel a little better sorry for big spillage but if i dont get it out, it festers in :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my new mantra is , money isnt everything, it can feck off, my baby and my health and my familys happiness is way more important :) 
no credit card, it will all get sorted, il just be nice and quiet and zen til baby nt and see what happens ;) Ohs parent offered to buy the cot so maybe i can remind him of that :) xxxxxxxxxx
hugs to all from a more peacefull laura ;) :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday! :dance:

Jen & Laura, Im sorry that you ladies are having to worry about finances. :( Thats the last thing you should have to worry about at a time like this. Im really hoping that it works out and Im sure it will. I have faith for you girls! Come on Lotto and UE and/or job opportunity!!

Jess, how are you doing? Hope DD#3 is still kicking and moving away!

Angel, howare you and your little fella doing?

Tash & Horsey, :hugs:

Bethany, Dont know if youll see this but safe travels!!!!!! :plane:

Rayray, One more day until :test:

TGIF!! :wohoo:


----------



## jen435

:hugs: laura i dont feel so alone im glad u let it all out. This will work itself out it just has to. Right? I hope oh reminds his parents abot cot. Its hard when fam offer once then nvr offer again bc its hard to ask. But oh should ur in need of help. Very nice u see ur friends today! I can relate how everyone wants to go out n us to join. I order water w lemon and cheapest thing on menu last time. Maybe u can keep ur tab down¿ im not sure how it is in ireland.


----------



## jen435

Amy hi!! So glad its finally friday too :) not like for me it really changes things but its weekend for u! :) any plans?


----------



## jen435

Angel i hope ur finding a way to get some rest :hugs: how are u today? Hows ur lil one?

Jess hi!! How are u ur daughters and lo?

Rayray fxd for bfp! :dust:


----------



## jen435

So my friend n her daughter are coming over for very first time today. They wanna see house n babys room. I cleaned as much as i coud but then dh dirtied it again grr. I hope she doesnt judge or think im messy bc its hard keeping up with him. Guess ill clean now as much as i can :)


----------



## mommylov

No plans this weekend... just going to try and find something to occupy my time and get my mind off of the fact that I am begining my TWW :ignore:

Thats nice that your friend is going to be coming over. Im sure she wont judge you. I dont think anyone would expect a pregnant woman to be cleaning 24/7 esp with how far along you are. Hope you have a great time visiting with her :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! TGIF!! I hope all of you have a lovely weekend! 
Amy, yay and fx for your tww!! I hope this tww goes by very quickly for you and hubby!

Laura and Jen, I am so sorry about all of your financial issues. But the worrying and stress isn't good for you, I wish that you didn't have to go through any of these problems. :( . My dh had taken all of the burden of finances since we got married, he doesn't let me touch anything with the finances especially now that I am pregnant, not bills.. nothing. He takes care of everything... but.. as both of you know, I still have stress in another department, that is with my 2 daughters. One is mentally ill, and the other I am not even sure what is going on with her. So either way, the stress comes! :growlmad: I hope that things get better for both of you. 

Bethany!! I believe you are about to leave for your big trip!! I am so excited for you and the same time worried. Please take care and be careful ok! I trust dh will take good care of you. Beware of what you eat hon. I am always scared of food outside this country. I got a horrible case of food poisoning in El Salvador. So be very careful hon!!

Hi Angel, so happy that your little man is kicking away! Isn't it such a wonderful feeling. Has your dh felt him kick yet!! If he hasn't, the reaction is beautiful and priceless. When my hubby first felt our little girl kick he had such a giddy smile on his face, it brought tears to my eyes. It also helps them to realize how real our little babies are and to appreciate everything more. 

AFM, I am getting ready for a mini vacation, going to Monterey/Carmel to shop, dine, and relax with the family. Hopefully my little one Natalie is going to behave! Love you all. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jess, your mini vaca sounds so nice!!! I hope you have a great time and relax and spend some quality time with your family! :)


----------



## mommylov

So have any of you ever heard of the ring test? Where you take a wedding ring either string or hair and it can tell you not only your babies gender but IF you will have kids and how many? I want to do it but I dont know how lol


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

im in much better form, dinner was lovely , really yummy and so nice to see my friends, i needed to get out and do something nice to stop my brain from melting :) hee hee
jen i did have water, had main and shared desert. :) we did just pay for our own cos all rest were drinking and one guy had 3 course, we had 1 and 1/2 or some people had 2 :) so better to pay our own :) bub has hiccups now from all the food ;) 
i came home after few hours cos they moved to a pub and we had no seats, my ankles were sweling :) but i had a lovely nt , i really needed it :)
jen im skitting , we seem so similar sometimes, i have same problem with OH, i tidy and mr dirt monster whirls around and destroys it 2 secs later, very frustrating but he doesnt even realise he has done it cos he doesnt see how clean it stays when he isnt here :)
ur friend wont judge, she just wants to see u , not how ur house is :) xxxxx

amy hi hon, how u doin? silly Tww, but if we didnt have it, we couldnt get bfp at the end :) fx for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanks babe, il be fine , i just needed to let off steam, i feel better already for having got outta the house and met my friends :) 

jess thanks honey, xxx its my own fault for lettin it get to me, i know i have help from OH and my parents if i need it , im just so used to being independant i find it hard to accept help. i get embarassed cos i need it, which is silly. :) thanks. xx
enjoy ur break, u deserve a great one xxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel hope u and Lo are doin well. 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy with the ring test, u need a wedding ring and a chain. 
u put the wedding ring on a chain and tie the chain. hold the top of chain and dangle the ring over ur palm. wait and see how ring moves. if its back and forth its for a boy and round in circle is for a girl. when it stops and starts up again, u know its for next bub :)
my bro did it for me, he heard over ur wrist, it still moves over wrist or palm, it said boy for me :) i could feel a pull on my wrist even though it doesnt touch u :) and bub started kicking too :) 
let us know how u get on :) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nifty ring trick ladies! 3dpo Amy! FX'd the next few days go by quickly and are stress-free!

Yay for company Jen! Hope the visit went well!

Laura ~ My friends forget that the pub/bar scene isn't too comfy for a pregnant gal :/ Glad you and your little one were quite full from a yummy meal though! Hiccups...too sweet! My Granny used to say, "babies get the hiccups because they are growing." :haha: Not sure if there is any truth to it, but it's a sweet thought. 

Jess ~ One of my dear friends is moving to Monterey next year. I want to go with her to house hunt. My DH says I would love living there, but I'm a family gal and my fam is on the East Coast. Hope you and the girls have a fabulous time! 

TGIF! My DH comes home in about a week! Boy what a difference he is going to see in me! Glad he missed the "chubby" stage. He was here for the "bloat" stage and is coming back to a real "bump!" :cloud9: Meanwhile I'm sure he will especially notice my ta-ta's. I am regularly a B cup, briefly went into a C cup and am now in a full D cup! Holy boobies! I don't want to buy any more regular bras, so I hope these puppies slow down! :mamafy:

:dust: and sweet baby dreams ladies! (Psst...Amy let me know how the ring trick turns out...double-trouble vibes headed your way!)


----------



## mommylov

Hehe thanks ladies! I don't think I know what I'm doing lol I tried to do it oh dh and we both looked at the ring and he said what does that mean. I laughed abd said I have no idea. Lol

Yay for diner for Laura and dh coming home for you angel! Can't wait to hear about his reaction to your bump! :)

Don't know why but starting to feel down again about this cycle. I think this feeling came around the same time last cycle. Maybe it's for the clomid? Or pms :( I started reading stuff on google earlier and read about so many women having a ton of follicles and not getting pregnant :( Oh why does this feeling of down have to come.


----------



## jen435

Amy lol u n dh sounded like uhad fun trying! Tww come on go fast with that bfp!!!
Angel wow d cup! Ur dh must love that! :)
Laura we are sosimiliar thanks for laugh n glad u enjoyed ur dinner :)

My friend bailed go figure it always happens. At least i got my house kinda cleaned. Took kobe out for walk. Cooked dinner and over ate! Lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ No negativity this early in the game! :trouble: You need to visualize a positive outcome. Ok ok, you need to be able to vent...that being said, you can be negative because the girls and I will keep strong PMAs for you! Your doubts are perfectly natural and we've all had them! Right now I'm visualizing two little lights (baby A and baby B) making their journey down your tube as I type! :) Makes me think of that movie _Innerspace_ with Martin Short, we need that technology to track your progress. 

Jen ~ Bummer about your gf not showing up. Bet it's nice to have a clean house though.

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## jen435

Angel house is no longer clean. all well.

Amy agree we all have lots of PMA for you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: I agree with angel I foresee a baby A and B in your near future :) I cant think negative things seem to positive for any. But understand if your having them :hugs: We will get through this with you and this shall be a thing of the past! Praying for you!! :dust:

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend~!! Its nice in pa but still cold and windy yuck. But our pup got out on friday and some time out today. Baby classes went well. Today kinda was scary because we learned alot of what to expect and different ways to handle situations that arise. We also learned to swaddle a baby bathe the baby and give baby a massage along with lots of other things. The 5 S's (Swaddle, Side/Stomach, Shushing, Swing, Sucking Should lead to sleep) Instructor recommended watching Happiest Baby on the Block by Harvey Karp. Also learned not to use baby powder on a baby til 3 monthes old but a great use for it is on the beach to get sand off arms and legs. I woulda never known! Anyways I guess thats about it that was interesting. My husband and I are starting to get nervous. 

Jess maybe you can help me with my fear or maybe anyone else knows... Im not too scared of the actual labor (as long as all goes normal like i expect) but im very scared of the after part. The healing like if I tear or needed to be cut. I am worried that I will be in pain etc and not sure what to expect from it. Any advice or information on this part would be great as no one ever talks about the after birth mother experience. It kinda goes unsaid im sure its just bc its all about the baby and I know my family will not be any help to me. So im trying to get my mind mentally prepared for what to expect in this area.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys :)
how ye all? good weekend i hope :) xxx

angel, how cute, hiccups meaning baby growing, i like ;) 
i know what u mean on the booby front , mine got huge, i dont want um any bigger :)
they grew lots in first tri, but then stopped for ages, i had to buy new bras twice and thought id be broke from gettin new ones :) mine were a C and r now DD to E depending on which bra i wear, they r measuring at E but ive 2 different size boobs :) reckon my left is a D but right is E :) i got the sleep nursing bras the other nt they r so comfy im tempted to live in u now :)
aw hurray for cutesy bump :) i love having my bump, r u spending time just rubbing it ;) one of my hobbies :) 
and hurray for hubby home soon :) it is hard to have long spells apart xxx hugs xxx

amy leave google alone till after testin and go get urself some pampering like massage or facial :) (always my answer to the blues :) but does work ) , go somewhere with a nice pool. go for a swim and relax and let ur body get nice and baby ready :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
i know how hard it is to have to wait but good things come to those who do , :) xxxx
ive never heard of anyone doing ring test on dad, i think it is supposed to be on mom :) 

aw jen feck it on ur friend bailing, sometimes it does feel like everyone has a life but me at the mo but then i get a good kick or i rub my belly to cheer myself up :) xxxxx
i have 11 older bros and sis, 5 of them sisters and all my sils, i have 38 nieces and nephews and have heard all their birth stories at least once :) sometimes u r better off not having too many stories , hee hee xxx:)
my mom and 2 of my sis who r nice and calm are who i trust on it ;)
i just said to my sis the other day, its not the birth or the looking after my bub is scaring me , its the stay in hosp :) silly but im not looking forward to being in strange place while vulnerable. 
my mom said child birth is hard but isnt as hard as people like to have u believe ;)
sje said the thing she likes least are the after pains, i only heard of this recently, we wil get pains for days after, but its good, its uterus contractin to clear out. she said they annoy her cos she has her bub and feels like she should have the work outta the way then ;) u can also bleed for weeks after, but its like af , except good and long to make up for 10 months we didnt have it :) hee hee :) 
my ss tore on her first bub, she said she was dreadin it before but she said when it happened and when she was being stitched she wasnt really aware of it cos she was in labour and then focued on bub. she also said they werent half as sore as she thought they would be. she ahd her 2 kids with no epidural cos first time they didnt call him and he didnt ocme on time to give it and second time she went too fast, she stayed at home for ages, which is what i wanna do too :)
my mom says it takes 6 weeks to feel normal after, she said that there are a hard 6 weeks cos u need to heal and adjust to lack of sleep, but that it gets much easier after that :) im sp hoping hoping things go nice and smoothly for us all, but no reason why it cant :) i keep saying in my head, im gonna be zen, im gonna be zen :)

i had a lovely day yest, my sis and me minded my other 2 fave smallies :)
their mom and dad dont ask for sitters often cos they stay with them all the time themselves, was nice to spend time with um. they r 2 girls , aged 1.5 and 9 months, they r a pair of cuties :)
bub is turned with his back out i think, so ive been feeling more nudges and rolls than kicks, its good that he is turned how he is meant to be but i miss the kicks sometimes and think is he ok? but last nt he turned for awhile cos i got my belly moving kicks again, i love looking at it and trying to guess body parts :) hee hee

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hope everyone is havin a good weekend xxxx
i just packed my hosp bag, have a few bits to go in it but not many 
looks weird in corner of my sittin room it took me ages to do it 
its hard to take enough without too much, its seeming more real by the day :) 
had some real belly moving kicks last nt :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies. I know, I'm trying so hard not to feel down and out but it's so hard. I think it'll be really hard if I don't get pregnant this cycle esp since I had two good sized follies. 

Jen, I'm so sorry your friend bailed :( hopefully you guys can have a makeup session :)

Laura, I'm so excited for you. Bags packed and ready for bubs! :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend :)


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: Completely understand what your saying and must feel. But I still pray for you daily that this is it and you are on your way to healthy baby(s). 


This friend always bails on me but usually the night before never at the time she is suppose to come. I found out that she didnt come bc better plans came up. As my friend saw her out with her daughter. They went to imagination zone. Its okay though I wont say anything to her about it but I am disappointed bc she could of at least told me so I didnt go crazy cleaning. But all well. Im learning there is family, close friends you can count on your hand if your lucky to have them, and then there are aqaintences that just are there for their convience. Its okay. Perhaps it good I havent been able to run to my friends bc now I know who to associate my daughter with and who to actually make time for in the future! Trying to be positive!

Laura yay for hospital bag being ready!! I still have to shop to even start mine. What all did you pack? Im sure seeing it there is bringing you such a real feeling that its FINALLY going to happen. Im kinda feeling that but im not quite there. What kind of laundry detergent are you washing your babys clothes/bedding with? I am using Dreft and it smells so lovely! Thank you for sharing your sis story with me. Kinda makes me have an understanding of what to expect for myself. As you all know I dont have any family to really help me and my husband doesnt do anything around house nor does he cook do laundry dishes or go for groceries. So i know if ill want a clean towel or food ill have to tend to it myself. Plus the babys needs and dogs. So this is my fears for healing. My family wont be around at all (which in a way a good thing since they arent any help) and his mom she doesnt really want to step on toes but i already said id love for her to come over to cook and help me clean up a little do a little laundry anything to help. But she kinda said you will be fine and can do it all but ill come see the baby. Then she made the comment but you even made that hard bc you want to breastfeed. I wanted to say something but I didnt bc I know its what she wanted. WOW!! You have a large family Laura!!! Im so glad your feeling the baby move so much!! :) Mine has slowed down last two days as im not feeling anything really. I go to doctors tomorrow and to baby class. So going to let ob know baby isnt moving so much. I think they sleep 90% of the day at this stage anyways so maybe thats why? Im getting and feeling huge! Im going to hate getting on the scale tomorrow. Laura how is your bump?? I know your doing amazing with swimming and treadmill :)

Angel Jess Horsey Tash How are you??

Bethany I hope your having a lovely trip<3 You will have an amazing story to tell your baby one day :)


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone is having a good monday so far.

Jen, Im sorry about your friend. Thats really awful and rude of her to always flake on you like that. Esp just because she had something better come up. I dont understand what is wrong with people grrr. Oh well, time to focus on preparing for your princess. Hopefully you are able to get the shopping done that you need to do so that you can pack your hospital bag. :dance:

Laura, thanks for sharing birth stories! The more I think about it, the more scared of that I get and Im not even pregnant! I know that women do it all the time and over and over again so Im sure we will all be ok. :)

Angel & Jess, hope you and bumps and are doign well!

Tash, hope youre still around... thinking of you :)

Horsey, how did IUI#2 go?

Bethany, hope you are having a great time!

Wanted to tell you guys that I talked to Rayray and she told me that she is pregnant! So happy for her so congrats to her!

I have my progesterone test this wed morning. I dont think I will get the results that day but you never know. Keepingmy fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## rayraykay

Hi everyone! Sorry for the long delay in updates... I wanted to share that I got my BFP this weekend. I took two First Responses... and they were faint but positive. This morning I took a digital and got a "pregnant" reading! Yahoo! Thank you everyone for the support, THANK YOU MOMMYLOV you are such a sweet woman and I am so happy this website brought me to you. I am sending you and everyone else so much :babydust: I hope we will be bump buddies. I will go to the doctor sometime this week but judging by my last period... this baby will be due about December 6th. My Christmas miracle. I have a wonderful feeling about it, but of course I am somewhat worried. Trying so hard to be positive and put it out of my mind. 

xoxoxo love to all, have a great day


----------



## mommylov

YAY CONGRATS RAYRAY!!!!!! So happy for you! Hoping to join you too and have a xmas baby :)


----------



## jen435

Congratulations rayray! :) this will be ur best christmas gift ever!! 

Amy ur next! Fxd for ur bfp :dust: <3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

amy hugs honey , i lit a candle for ye all again today cos i was at my docs and grotto is near it :) xxxxxxxxx prayin this is ur month xxxxx keep in mind over 60% of couples get bub in 3 months of proper ttc so u have the best chance xxx
amy we wil all be fine when time comes for birth, bub has to come out and we wil just go with the flow :) 
just remember if u have something u want to do while preg exercise wise , start now, cos ur not allowed start for first 12 weeks, i missed zumba for same reason. :)
and then my doc said cos of mmc that she recokned i shouldnt take it up at all till after.
thats fab about ray ray :)

bub is doin good and head down, clever bub, stay that way please :) hee hee
blood pressure and everything still fine so im happy. :) 
ive gained another 2 pounds but still only at 13gain and im startin to be bit fluidy so in reality i dont think any of it is my weight :)
i went for a swim after and it really helped my back, it was bad last nt. thank god pool helps a lot :) i had swollen ankles goin in and were much better coming out :)
they said in antenatal class as well that its best u can do for birth cos it helps elongate and flatten uterus muscles , so its win win :) 

jen silly friend, id kick her butt :) like u said least u got ur place nice and clean but dissappointing at the same time xxxx
jen i cant use laundry detergent even for bub, if i hold my nieces and nephews i get rashy and bleedy sinuses (i still do cos i love cuddles :) ) , from the powder. so il have to not use any or il be sick all the time 
i put lots in my bags but i have a list so if u wanna know it i can type it for u :)
we r told to have one small ish bag for labour ward and one bigger bag for hosp stay. 
my bubs movements have totally changed jen too, he sleeps lots, its cos they r bigger and growing all the time i think . i said it to doc today and she said its totally normal :)
ur MIl would drive me bananas :) but ur so right to just let it wash over u, cos u dont need the stress xxxxxxxxxx

rayray im answering as im reading :) thats fab news congrats sweetie xxxxxxx
it is hard not to worry but just cos we had bad news once doesnt mean it cant be good this time :) i was 32 weeks yest and never thought in start id get that far :)
looking foward to all ur preg updates xxxxxxxxxx happy and healthy preg to u xxxxxxx congrats again :) hurray :)

hope everyone is well, hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen i meant to ask u are u gettin bf pump? im wonderin if i should wait a bit and see if me and bub take to bf first or should i go ahead and buy it cos i know i wanna persevere if i can with bf? 
also do u get cranky if things or people go near ur bump, im so over protective of it, 
in pool today kids were splashin and kickin near me and i was so paranoid :)
daisy our dog just jumped up with her paws nearly on bub and it freaks me out!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

congrats rayray!! That is wonderful news. Here's to a happy healthy next 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, to answer your question about after birth and tearing I have been through it all. With my first baby, I tore and as doctor was stitching me up I barely felt anything, i am thinking that whole area was all together numb because of all the pain and trauma I had just been through, not sure. But I will be honest with you, the recovery of the tear was pretty painful for me. They gave me a squirt bottle to bring home with me to spray that area every time I had to pee, and it literally felt like acid on my skin. I am thinking maybe the doc did a sloppy job on the stitches or I just tore pretty badly. But on top of that I got Hemorrhoids (sorry tmi) for the very first time in my life, it happened because all of the pushing from labor, I didn't even push for long though. The hemorrhoid hurt like hell. But, I can tell you with honesty, once you have gone through the labor and birth, you will be able to handle anything, trust me. Your pain tolerance will go up big time. I have a naturally high pain tolerance. So people react to pain differently.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all of you had a great weekend. Remember that trip I went on? Well, it didn't go well at all. The night before the trip my 7 year old started acting up and getting manic (from the bipolar). It was too late to cancel so we went on the trip. Most of the weekend was a disaster, she was acting clearly manic, and it was scary actually. She was acting rude, wouldn't listen to anything we told her, at time she was acting euphoric and it was actually getting scary. We went to some fine restaurants and did everything to try and get her to behave, she was acting up but not enough for anyone to really notice. It is scary when she gets like this, because once the mania wears off she gets all down and depressed. The saddest part is when we took her to the beach after she was done playing and was sitting in the car she says this, "This makes me sad to say this, but I really don't like my life." Can you imagine a 7 year old saying this? It was heartbreaking. To make matters worse my husband seems to have no empathy with her mental issues and he just thinks its behavioral, even though its obvious she has mental illness and not to mention she has been diagnosed. So to top it off my husband was actually the one to ruin the weekend. We were in a beautiful city, Carmel. And he started acting like an ass. So we left early. Now we are looking to get her in as soon as possible, because we need to get her stabilized for her one well being, for all of our sanity, and before the baby comes.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I hope this week is better for my family. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, good luck with your test this week. I hope you have great results!


----------



## mommylov

Aww jess, Im sorry to hear that your trip didnt go well :( I was really hoping that it was going to be nice and relaxing and a great time for you and your family. Im glad that you are going to be getting your daughter in to be seen... poor little thing. I cant imagine how you feel having to go through that and hear her say that she hates her life. How heartbreaking. Im sure she really doesnt but with the illness, things seem worse than they are in her head? I dont know too much about it so I wish I had better advice or something more comforting to say :hugs: I really hope that everything gets better for you soon.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I hope this week is better for my family. :(

i hope so too hon, hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Hello all,
How is everyone doing? me im trying to hold on to hope but I just can not help to think it's always one bad thing after another:cry:
Im trying so hard to keep it together but I know my family needs me.
I'll be so happy when my WiFi gets hooked up on my tablet so I can start getting on here more I've just been trying not to think about pregnancy right now because even tho I want another baby so badly I just can't put myself threw poas and only seeing that one line on there:crying: it really sucks so bad that I had a mc in December I'd be 6months right now a little more then half there and me and dh would be meeting our first child in July :-( my sisters baby is due any day its not fair she can pop out kids no problem but I have trouble and to top if off me dh just haven't been to good lately he works so much that im down to sex once a week ha how em I gonna get pregnant like that ughh Im so scared ill never get Prego again I just wish my baby and mom were both alive still but at least they got each other in heaven I know my mom isn't in pain anymore and I know I probably sound so selfish because I wish she was here even more with me. I have come so far in life then where I was and its like krama is really getting me now!!!

sorry ladies I just know u all understand more then anyone and hopefully my tablet will be on asap thanks again ladies hope all is well


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ilovehim :hug:


----------



## mommylov

ilovehim91810 said:


> Hello all,
> How is everyone doing? me im trying to hold on to hope but I just can not help to think it's always one bad thing after another:cry:
> Im trying so hard to keep it together but I know my family needs me.
> I'll be so happy when my WiFi gets hooked up on my tablet so I can start getting on here more I've just been trying not to think about pregnancy right now because even tho I want another baby so badly I just can't put myself threw poas and only seeing that one line on there:crying: it really sucks so bad that I had a mc in December I'd be 6months right now a little more then half there and me and dh would be meeting our first child in July :-( my sisters baby is due any day its not fair she can pop out kids no problem but I have trouble and to top if off me dh just haven't been to good lately he works so much that im down to sex once a week ha how em I gonna get pregnant like that ughh Im so scared ill never get Prego again I just wish my baby and mom were both alive still but at least they got each other in heaven I know my mom isn't in pain anymore and I know I probably sound so selfish because I wish she was here even more with me. I have come so far in life then where I was and its like krama is really getting me now!!!
> 
> sorry ladies I just know u all understand more then anyone and hopefully my tablet will be on asap thanks again ladies hope all is well

:hugs: Im sorry you are having a rough time hun. Are you doing anything to help get pregnant? I.e OPK's, preseed, etc? With your hubby working alot I wasnt sure but they say it just takes one. If you can time it right, that one time may just do it! :flower: I know that nothing can replace your baby or your mom but I hope that peace finds you and we are here for you if you ever need to talk. I too have been feeling the same as you... My EDD for my 1st was in Feb and I cant help but think "Im suppose to have a 2 month old" and here Im not even pregnant yet. Seeing all the girls here pregnant and doign well gives me hope since we all have been in the same boat at one point. You will have your rainbow baby... :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Angel, 3 showers!!! You are one lucky girl! :) Glad to hear the MS has subsided and you are feeling better :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Amy. I really wish there was some technology out there that we could see what was going on with your zygotes (PMA). For now we are at the mercy of lab techs and hormones.


----------



## lilesMom

ilovehim, hugs honey xxxxxxx
hope ur up and running internet wise soon too cos this site and these ladies really do help xxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
u dont sound selfish, its not selfish to want the ones we love with us xxxxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
first time i got preg we only had sex twice on cd12 cos i was goin away so it can only take one day chick, just a lucky Bd at right ish time can do the trick xxxxxxxx

angel thanks hon xxxx
il stil have weight to lose after but hopefully not too much extra from preg :) 
3 showers , thats cool :) i think il be gettin 2 but no one has mentioned um in months so not sure if il get um now still or not ;) its usually not done here but since they said they would , i think it would be fun :) :)
so glad u can eat again , nausea free, its def a good feeling when nausea lifts :) xxxx

amy fx for u sweetie, hurry up tww :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy Fxd for you!! really hoping for progesterone to be high for you!! Hurry tww to a bfp and a sticky bean!!<3

ilovehim im so sorry your having such a rough time. :hugs: as amy asked are you trying anything? The girls are so right it only takes one. The issue is timing. I hope you start to feel better soon and can find some peace. We are here for you when you can get online.<3

Angel yay!! 3 showers!! and co-ed how amazing!! You are sooo loved and they will be such fun!! You really deserve them!! :) So glad your morning sickness is gone and you can enjoy foods again!!! :) Yay!!!

Laura 13lbs AMAZING!! I feel like a pig as I gained 29lbs!!! It was 80 today and I tried on a maturnity tank and shorts. Can def say gained weight in arms legs butt and then my bump. I will def be needing to lose weight! lol I really hope you get to celebrate with the two baby showers they talked about. Perhaps they will be a surprise :) 

Bethany hope your enjoying your vaca and your feeling well!!!<3

Jess I hope your daughters are doing okay im so sorry about your weekend. I think I already wrote a message to you regarding your post the other day. I am lossing it. But im cause I didnt I am sorry. I hope you and your lil one are doing well also!!<3

Horsey how are you??

RayRay I hope your doing well :)

Tash not sure if your still around but Hi if you are!! Miss you!

Its late. Hubby just put the pack and play together tonight. Its in our living room!! Our house is full of baby stuff now and idk where to even put her swing! Its crazy how small our living room really is. All well I rather have tons of stuff for her and a crammed house with our lovely daughter and puppy. I am having severe cramps wondering if she is turning. Goodness I really hope she goes head down soon. I must head to bed. I am going to doctors and getting my head checked bc the headaches are severe and I have sore/painful spots on my scalp that when I lay on my pillow cause serious pain with the pressure to the point I could cry. It leads to painful tense shoulders neck and head. Its not a headache though. So idk what is going on. I can also say my nausea has come back with this. Any one on here have this?? Gotta say Goodnight!!!

I hope everyone is well

Amy :dust:


----------



## rayraykay

Hi! 

Thank youuu! Jen I am so glad you are doing well. Setting up the house for a baby.. that sounds like a dream to me. I can't wait to do it. 

ilovehim I am so sorry. It's nearing my June due date for my loss and it's really hard to imagine it. It stings really badly. Even with a new pregnancy, the innocence and pure joy of a new pregnancy is forever gone. All we can do is look to the future, have hope, and remain as positive as possible. You will get pregnant. I know you will. I also know your little angel baby is in your mother's arms and they are watching over you. 

Three baby showers for Angel! YAY! You will be set with all sorts of fabulous things! I am so excited for you. 

Jess I also hope your daughters and you are okay. You are in my thoughts, sending you love. 

I am sorry about your headaches Jen...I am thinking your pains are due to the fact you are getting very near full-term and delivery... I have never been that pregnant so I don't know for sure but I am thinking there's a whole new surge of hormones that comes with getting ready to give birth. Let me know what the doctor says.

Amy- Always thinking of you and sending you dust and love.

AFM-- I am just trying to stay as positive as possible. I have my first doctor's appointment on April 18th, which isn't soon enough for me but there wouldn't be too much to see right now I'm guessing. I am fairly sure I ovulated around March 24th, and judging by the first BFN I got then when I got my BFP I think that's about right so that puts me at about 4 1/2 weeks pregnant with a due date around December 15th. I have slight cramping, pinching..almost like I wanna stretch out the spots in my uterus that i feel it... of course that really makes me nervous and I am trying to stay positive. There's no blood that goes with it and it's fairly mild. My nausea and boob soreness comes and goes in waves. I am very tired... so I am glad about that. I just try to tell myself "the baby inside you is the baby you are meant to have in your life. You will meet this baby." man oh man I want to meet this baby.

Sending everyone love. xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!

Rayray, hope that Apr 18th comes soon! Just 8 days away... let the countdown begin! This will be your earth baby for sure. The pulling and tugging is just your uterus making room for your little bean to grow :cloud9:

Angel, I wish that too! Wouldnt that just be great? It would def make the TWW more bareable thats for sure!

Jen, sorry that you are having such horrible headaches :( Im glad that your hubby got the pack and play put together. Your living room must look like a major baby zone... just perfect :) I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

Laura, how are you doing hun?

Jess, hope things are better with your DD. Were you able to have her be seen?

Tash, Bethany, & horsey.... <3

AFM~ got my blood taken this morning for progesterone test. I just text my dr and she said that she should have the results by tomorrow morning. I had a level of 26.88 last month so a good level wont mean much unless Im pregnant. With TWO mature follies this month, Im really hoping to be pregnant!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Hope the Dr found a reason for the headaches and it's nothing too serious. You're in the home stretch now...May 17 is close! Yay for a house full of baby things! :crib:

Amy ~ Come on progesterone! And start sticking little one's! 

Ray ~ They say the TWW is difficult...they forgot to warn us the wait for the first Dr appointment is just as nerve racking! I hope this week passes quickly for you doll! 

Laura ~ I do hope your friends remember to throw you a shower. If for no other reason than to celebrate the miracle of life with you. Remember how I said my friends like an excuse to have a few drinks (back during St Paddy's Day)? Well, these co-Ed showers are one of those excuses! :drunk: When the guys get a few beers in them, they are so much fun to watch play the games! Bobbing for bottle nipples, change the baby diaper relay :haha: Meanwhile, I hope your back is holding up well! 

:wave: Hope the rest of you are keeping cool...it went from winter :cold: to full on summer :coolio: over night here!


----------



## jen435

Rayray april 18 is just around the corner. Your symptoms are all very good signs.this is ur baby. miracle baby just has to be! Ill be praying for ur second trimester to come quickly with ur healthy baby! 

amy anxious for ur progestrone results :) perhaps they will be higher. I have alot of faith for this cycle for u and i really pray this is it! 

What a gorgeous day! Its 1230 just waking up. Going to get ready for doctors eat then take my pup for short walk. After doctors and hosiptal bag shopping. Trav got scared and excited bc i was having false labor contractions. Then he freaked bc we arent packed. So i have approval to buy stuff i need today and be packed lol men. Ray n amy thanks my ob said my head doesnt sound pregnancy related so guess ill see.

Ok good news butt not outta the waters yet. I was approved for unemployment stating in april. But my boss can appeal decision before april 19. :( very stressed over that. Ue said burden is on employer to prove what i was dismissed for. He stated i ran behind schedule. Where on earth did that come from?? If i did how come he never talked with me or said anything about it. All well im back to waiting to see what he does now. All i can do is wait. Knowing him he might appeal it just to see if they honor in his favor. Idk what proof he has to show but i was never written up with warning so idk if he could make stiff up and say stuff or not. I would never loss my job willingly as i love it and need to work.


----------



## rayraykay

Oh maaaan mommylov I want this to be your month sooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## rayraykay

Thank you so much Jen


----------



## jen435

Angel yay for warm weather :) ill take it! Hope ur doing well!


----------



## jen435

Rayray im 100% with you!! Amy and u should be dec baby bump buddys!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys , lots of people here :) i like :)

jen il stil have more to lose than u cos i was heavier startin off :) sure we will think of all that later :) 
sounds like ur DD is growing and turning, i think my bub is in growth sprurt again, cos ive aches in base of tummy and mild head aches too, bub is quieter than norm and im tireder than norm, sll my usual bub is growing signs :) 
hope ur head feels better soon jen xxxxxxx
hurray for house ful of bub stuff, i feel well behind, im missing lots of bits and no dosh at mo to get um :) oh well, it will be fine, everything always works itself out anyway :) xxxx 
when bub turned i got more nausea nd heartburn cos ur tummy gets more squished xx

Amy fx for great result xxxxxx

rayray hi :) like amy said, pully crampy really is just uterus stretching for bub, i had loads this time starting really early , like about 6 dpo ish. take it as a good sign xxx

angel thanks, i hope so too , would love some fun stuff to do and to meet up with everyone :) xxx my work friends are the same , wil be piss up with baby games :) but good fun :) :)
hurray for summer :) xxxxxxxx

jen thats fab about Ue, hope that ass plays ball and doesnt appeal xxxxxxxx

im good, tired today and some cramping but im 99% sur eits just bub growing ;)
i just got tens machine, more relaxy cds and baby gros off my Sil, thanks Sil :) :) 
thanks angels for sortin stuff ffor me :) 
ive been odin lots of praying and lots of reiki and angel cards to release money worries and to get everything in line for me :) it does work :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Ok good news butt not outta the water yet. I was approved for unemployment stating in april. But my boss can appeal decision before april 19. :( very stressed over that. Ue said burden is on employer to prove what i was dismissed for. He stated i ran behind schedule. Where on earth did that come from?? If i did how come he never talked with me or said anything about it. All well im back to waiting to see what he does now. All i can do is wait. Knowing him he might appeal it just to see if they honor in his favor. Idk what proof he has to show but i was never written up with warning so idk if he could make stiff up and say stuff or not. I would never loss my job willingly as i love it and need to work.

We're in April, so when do the checks start? I've never understood unemployment. What a jerk your former boss can be! Certainly sounds like he fabricated reason for dismissal! :grr:


----------



## xoxo4angel

rayraykay said:


> Oh maaaan mommylov I want this to be your month sooooooo bad!!!!

I do too! Crossing all I can...and some Happy Hump Day :dust: coming at ya Amy!

Sticky :dust: for Ray!


----------



## aaronswoman79

rayray, all of the symptoms you are having I have gone through an worse!! This pregnancy after my d&c has been the hardest. All throughout this pregnancy I have had cramps in my uterus and lower back, they come and go every few weeks, and I think it happens every time baby is having a growth spurt and my uterus gets sore. I even had spotting and bleeding at the beginning of this pregnancy, but it went away at 7 weeks. You are right about pregnancies after miscarriage are much harder, both physically and especially emotionally. It very hard, but it does get better little by little, unless you are a very paranoid person like me. I am just about 27 weeks and I am still so scared, I haven't even bought a single thing for my baby girl yet. It makes me sad that I have let my fears take over so much of the joy that i should be feeling. Please try and be positive hon. I hope these next weeks go by swiftly for you and that your lo is nice and healthy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

ilovehim, I hope you are feeling better today. I am so sorry for the though time you are having. When ever you are feeling down, please stop by and chat with us. We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, you have 2 mature follies this month? Doesn't that mean you could end up pregnant with twins?? That sounds wonderful. I really really really really hope this is your month. FX for your Christmas baby hon. I so badly want you to be pregnant! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, from what I have been reading, the babies activity starts to slow down in the 3rd trimester because he is running out of room. Your lo is probably so big he probably barely has enough room to move around there. And even if you are having mild contractions, totally normal. Your uterus is getting ready for the big day!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen, how are you doing hon? I hope your contractions are subsiding, but from what I have been reading, it is totally normal. The doc told me since this is my 4th pregnancy that my uterus is probably even more crampy than say first or second time mothers, because the muscles are not as strong so the uterus has to prepare a lot for baby, meaning more cramping. Looks like baby is getting ready for this world!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, how are you hon? Is your dh back yet? So now that your morning sickness is gone, have you been getting any specific cravings? Any food in particular that you can't live without?


----------



## mommylov

You girls are so sweet! :friends:

Angel, Yay for warm weather :coolio:!!! We had the opposite. It has been warm and then all of the sudden, we had a snow storm and wind yesterday :cold:. Nothing really stuck since it was so warm but made for a very chilly day yesterday. Warmed up a little to the 30's today lol :haha: How have you been feeling?

Laura, Im glad you have your angels cards etc to help you. Im sure everything is just perfect with bubs and will continue to be when he is here :crib: :cloud9:

Jen, woo hoo for UE getting approved :happydance:!! I dont think that jerk of an ex-boss has anything on you that can take that away :grr:. I have been praying that this work out for you and I just know it will. :thumbup:

Rayray, I hope so too. I soooo badly want a baby and would love to have a little xmas bean :xmas12:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jess, yeah im fairly sure its all normal cos i dont feel bad or really sore or anything and have had mild crampiness good few times before and usually means bump springs out a bit again within 2 days r so :) 
how u doin? 
hows ur DD?


----------



## lilesMom

amy my thanks isnt available so thanks :)
u and angel swapped weather :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, you have 2 mature follies this month? Doesn't that mean you could end up pregnant with twins?? That sounds wonderful. I really really really really hope this is your month. FX for your Christmas baby hon. I so badly want you to be pregnant! :hugs:

I did :) both on the left... 18mm & 23mm on cd12. Chance for twins if they both released. Im just hoping that means I had a better chance for one or two. Ill take either!

How are you doing?


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Angel, how are you hon? Is your dh back yet? So now that your morning sickness is gone, have you been getting any specific cravings? Any food in particular that you can't live without?

Hi Jess! DH gets home this weekend :cloud9: His LO has been kicking up quite the storm...with a posterior placenta I've been able to feel him inside and out. It's been 7 weeks since DH has seen me, I cannot wait to see his reaction! As for craving...not really anything I can't live without, but I do enjoy my fruits! Mango, grapes, bananas, strawberries, plums (though not quite in season)...waiting on cherries to come in season and watermelon. So refreshing! I do love a hummus wrap from Tropical Smoothie...or a quinoa salad from a local place. All this talk of food, now I'm hungry! :haha:

How about you? Do you have a go-to food or food group with your DD?


----------



## mommylov

Angel, youll have to sneak a camera and take a pic of dh's face :haha: Im sure he is going to just be thrilled! :cloud9: All the fruit sounds soo yummy!

Laura, heheh yup! we did switch!


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> Angel, how are you hon? Is your dh back yet? So now that your morning sickness is gone, have you been getting any specific cravings? Any food in particular that you can't live without?
> 
> Hi Jess! DH gets home this weekend :cloud9: His LO has been kicking up quite the storm...with a posterior placenta I've been able to feel him inside and out. It's been 7 weeks since DH has seen me, I cannot wait to see his reaction! As for craving...not really anything I can't live without, but I do enjoy my fruits! Mango, grapes, bananas, strawberries, plums (though not quite in season)...waiting on cherries to come in season and watermelon. So refreshing! I do love a hummus wrap from Tropical Smoothie...or a quinoa salad from a local place. All this talk of food, now I'm hungry! :haha:
> 
> How about you? Do you have a go-to food or food group with your DD?Click to expand...

I have never really had any specific cravings during any of my pregnancies. Sometimes I craved red meat, but I am thinking maybe I was lacking protein or Iron. Right now I hate almost all chain restaurants. I feel the food they serve is overly salty and just crappy. I am a bit of a food snob, I like my fine dining. I love fresh food. The only chain restaurant that I go to sometimes is the Cheesecake Factory and that's only because they have this new low fat menu (called skinnylicious), and they have some really good selections to choose from. I just went the other day and had these lettuce wrap tacos. Basically the tacos are wrapped in lettuce rather than tortillas and they taste really fresh and tasty. Oh, and then me and hubby split this flat bread pizza with a mixture of delicious cheese, Italian sausage, and ricotta!! It was so so good. I even got my dh to order healthy entrees there. 

It's been 7 weeks since you have seen dh??!! How do you do it? He is gone for long business trip huh? Does he have to leave the country too?


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, we are trying to get my daughter in to see the Psych. My doctor warned me that the insurance we have might not have mental health coverage anymore. If this is so, we are in deep trouble here. Because to pay for mental health out of pocket is expensive as heck. We had another incident yesterday, went out going baby window shopping and my daughter totally lost it and my husband got so pissed off and it was a total disaster. My husband and my little girl clash a lot. He has no patience for her mental health problems because he is still thinking she just has behavioral problems, he is very weary of Psychiatrists and the diagnosis they gave her. But you can see the bipolar pattern. She is textbook for bipolar, obsessive compulsive disorder, and adhd.


----------



## aaronswoman79

What really sucks about all of these problems we are going through, with our older daughters grades and attitude, with the little ones mental health problems, and with my husband's reactions to her mental problems, I never feel like the center of attention in any way. I am getting very depressed because if we can't stabilize my little girl before the baby is born what's going to happen. I also have to be of sound mind in order to take care of my newborn, but nobody here in the house (exluding the younger one because she really doesn't understand) seems to think its important that my mental state is healthy, especially because I am pregnant with all of these hormones and having to deal with all of these other problems. The doc said I am at high risk for postpartum depression because of the fact that I have been basically pregnant for 13 months, with a 2 month break between pregnancies and having to deal with a daughter with mental illness. I had postpartum depression after I gave birth to my 7 year old, so I have a history of it. :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

jess hugs hope u get sorted with insurance and DD xx
also hope u dont get pp depression, any of us could get it hon, we must just watch ourselves and try to keep ourselves up . also they say its more important for Oh to watch for the signs, cos it can be hard to recognise and or admit to it ourselves xxxx
hugs xxxxx apprently people who have hypothyroid (me :) ) are more at risk too, but im not gonna get it :) ( i hope ) . xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I didnt realise that your hubby has been gone for that long :( I feel kind of silly for not realising that. I hope the next few days fly by and he is here before you know it!!! :hugs:

Jess, Oh Im so sorry. This is the last thing you need while pregnant. Also with PP depression, I have known of some women that have gotten it and Laura is right. it can happen to anyone and Im praying that it doesnt for you. Maybe your girls will be so excited about thier new sister it will just motivate them to try thier hardest and really do thier best for her. Have you talked to your hubby about how you have been feeling?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any word from the Dr yet Amy? Your temp looks good :flower:

G'morning ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! :D

Angel, nope note yet :( Thanks for checking on me :) So do you think my "flat" temps are weird? Someone told me that she had the same thing happen to her when she was on crinone. She was just like me... took 50mg month 1, 100mf months 2&3. Her temps looked similar to mine and she said that was the month she got pregnant... with the "flat temps". I hope Im that lucky too!

I sent her a text this morning in hopes it will remind her to check. I actually asked her if I shoul duse another crinone this morning. So what happened was I went to go twist off the tab at the top of the applicator and there mustve been pressure because it all oozed out. Well I still stuck it in ::oops: but now Im thinking about it and am worried that I didnt get enough in there. I asked her if I should use another one so Im waiting for her to respond. Im not sure if any of you had to use Crinone but if you did, did you have this issue? I read that you can take a pin and puncture a hole at the bottom to release pressure which is what I will do from now on but I didnt want to use another one today and it be too much. Really wish she would get back to me :(


----------



## mommylov

Dr called and progesterone came back at 41.4!! :dance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy~ Holy progesterone! That's a fantastic number! I like the stability of your temps...I'm sure the meds play a part in it being "flat." 

Did the Dr get back to you regarding the applicator fiasco too? Out of curiosity, you know I get progesterone injections...when you are on the Crinone (I know it's absorbed differently) do you get any of the following symptoms: bloating, constipation, sensitive nipples and/or tender boobs? Since I've started these injections I have all of the above in full force...coincidence or growing pains of second trimester? 

PS My little fella has been more shy today...I hope he is just resting for tomorrow. I'll try to remember to have my camera ready to capture DH's face tomorrow...it's not a bad idea to have it ready for him to feel the LO kick for the first time either! I'm excited!!! Car's are washed (already covered in pollen), cleaning lady just left, and I'm shaved, exfoliated and plucked! One more sleep!! Eeeeee!


----------



## mommylov

I did ask the nurse that called me and she said I was fine. She told me with levels like that, I dont really need it but then I explained my situation and she said "Ya then I can see that." Goes back to the question I had before, does crinone affect blood test results or not?? Grr Ill never know I guess. Either way, progesterone is at a good level so I wont complain.

As for syptoms... YES! I didnt know if it was the Crinone or the Clomid but from what I read, lots of other women said that they experienced the same thing. They said it almost makes you feel like you are pregnant so that sounds about right. 

Cant wait for your hubby to get home and hear about his reaction!!! That is going to be the BET moment along with feeling his son kick. :cloud9: One more sleep until scan and you ge tot see your little man! EEEEEK!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I know the nurse said your levels are high enough, but don't stop taking the progesterone. In fact, after you get your BFP next week ask the Dr if you should stay on the Crinone dosage you're on now or switch to injections. It isn't going to hurt to stay on progesterone :thumbup: 

Are you using FF's DPO or a different gauge? I'm excited for you to :test:

:dust: and :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy!! Woooooow that is a high progesterone!! Mine has never gotten that high. When they checked my progesterone at about 5 weeks, I think it was only almost 12. Now I am wondering how I was able to sustain my pregnancies with such a low progesterone, on not take injections. I am thinking maybe 12 was normal for me?? Not sure. Anyway, those numbers sound very promising!! What cd are you on?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, the one thing I have struggled with through this whole pregnancy is my babies movement. She can have a weird cycle of movement and it scares me sometimes. There will be like 2 days straight where she is kicking me powerfully throughout the whole day, then the next day I will feel her moving somewhat and changing positions, but not the powerful kicks. Some nights before I fall asleep ( I have problems sleeping so I sleep pretty late at times) she will be kicking a lot, and then other nights she will barely move at that time. It scares me and frustrates me, and my husband tells me I am looking too much into things. But at times, I can't help but get paranoid!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I know the nurse said your levels are high enough, but don't stop taking the progesterone. In fact, after you get your BFP next week ask the Dr if you should stay on the Crinone dosage you're on now or switch to injections. It isn't going to hurt to stay on progesterone :thumbup:
> 
> Are you using FF's DPO or a different gauge? I'm excited for you to :test:
> 
> :dust: and :dust:

I def wont be stopping the progesterone. I think she said they were going to have me take the crinone for my first tri so I hit up mail order and got a 90 supply :happydance: It was WAY cheaper to do it that way and saved me a trip to the store. :thumbup: Are you on injections? I dont know that I would be able to give myself a shot... Im pretty much the biggest woosy when it comes to needles you will ever meet :blush:



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy!! Woooooow that is a high progesterone!! Mine has never gotten that high. When they checked my progesterone at about 5 weeks, I think it was only almost 12. Now I am wondering how I was able to sustain my pregnancies with such a low progesterone, on not take injections. I am thinking maybe 12 was normal for me?? Not sure. Anyway, those numbers sound very promising!! What cd are you on?

Thanks hun! My dr told me that anything over 8-10 on an unmedicated cycle means that you ovulated. Since you were at 12, Im thinking you were fine and probably went up from there! :thumbup: Im at 9dpo according to FF and I think Im going to go off of that this month. I might test this sunday but I have never had a + before 14dpo before so It might be too early but I will be 12dpo by then.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Amy wooohoo on levels!! :) looking great!!! So excited!!

Jess baby sleeps and moves when they would like. I know how scary it can be. But remember growing is exhausting for our baby. So as long as ur getting some movements and kicks ur good! :) i still et scared but my ob assured me that they do sleep. This lil girl is yours!!<3

Angel yay for dh coming home to feel ur son moving kicking and ur scan tomorrow  yay!!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, so im wide awake at 6 in morn for second day in a row :) :)
will try to go back to sleep in a bit though, there really isnt much to do at this time of morn :)

amy that sounds like such a great level, hurray, things r looking great for u and future bub xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx fx for testing now :) xxxxxxxxxx
come on bfp. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel ditto on what girls say :) so worrying somedays when bub decides to have an 'im gonna sleep so i can grow day :) ' xxx
hope he gets movin for Dh :) try cold sweet drink just before Dh gets home ;) xxxx

jen , hi it says ur online :)

jess hope ur dd is feeling better and alls well with u xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxx

bethany and tash we miss u xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps my ticker is starting to scare me :) part of me wants to have my bub today , 
another part wants to be preg forever :) 
had physio yest, hurt a good bit but my back is lots looser (if sore) today :)
i have a love /hate relationship with my physio :) but i think i would be a whole heap worse off without her :)
had antenatal class yest too, last one. :) was fine but long, it was after physio and my back did not like the crappy chairs :)
went to my friends house after for a bit, she is back from scotland for a little bit :)
was lovey to see um :) so all in all nice day yest :)
the physio made me breathe ina certain way yest to get over pain ( they often do this ) and it works so well :) was comforting for labour :) cant recommend enough the hypno cds to practise breathing and keep u calm . even if it only gets me good sleep during preg it has done me great good ;) 
so im rambling again :) 

chat soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing great today... Happy Friday! :dance:

Laura, Sounds like you had a nice visit with your friend :friends: Alss lol re your love/hate relationship with your physio :haha: Dont be nervous about bub coming! How exciting that he is going to be here soon and in your arms :cloud9: Everything is going to go great and be perfect! :D

Angel, one more sleep until your hubby comes home right? :oops: Sooo exciting!!!

Jess, hope things are better with your girls and hubby :hugs:

Bethany has been liking things and posting a little here and there on FB and it sounds like she is really enjoying her time so far :)

Tash & Horsey, havent heard from you girls in a while... hope everything is going well. :flower:

Jen, any updates on the UE? Hope your ex boss doesnt try anything stupid :trouble:

Rayray, hope you and your little bean are doing well... keep sticking little one! :)

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

:hug:

AFM~ nothing new. No symptoms or anything so not feeling very hopeful about being pregnant this cycle. Levels are improving so thats a good thing. Maybe that will make the IUI a success next cycle?


----------



## jen435

Hey! Was i awake at that time? I always leave myself signed in on my cell. Doesnt mean im actualy on. Try to check twice a day without headache cooming! My docyor diagnosed me with thyroid issue and nodular headaches and something with an h that causes muscles in head n neck to tighten and hurt. He said he will treat me after babys here and im back to normal. This is my family doctor.

Amy i have everything crossed for u!!! :dust: 

Laura nervous i can understand. I am too. Mostlly bc we cant control how when it happens and the unknown. We will be okay. Cant wait to see bub and know boy or girl laura!! Also to.hear ur story. Glad u get releif from physio. 

Bethany misses her kitty but says she is having nice time :)

Angel hope ur scan goes amazing today<3

Horsey & Tash thinking of u both!!

Jess hi! How are you and ur lo?

Rayray hope ur doing well and ur lo is growing<3

It is very cool here and rainy today. Promised a friend id meet her for lunch. Cant afford it but i have a b1g1 so im hoping she lets me use it. She has money so cant see her objecting. Then going to fimish hospital shopping. Ue i called my former. Has til april 19 so i wont hear anything for while :(


----------



## jen435

All i know is i will appear for hearing if he appeals


----------



## mommylov

Oh thats right.... I hope this next week flies by and he doesnt appeal and you dont have to worry about him anymore!


----------



## mommylov

So DH just told me that he wants me to start testing tonight. I told him that I only have 3 IC's left and a pack of digis and I dont want to use the digis unless I get a + on a IC. So Ill start tomorrow morning with FMU. FX!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, what dpo are you tomorrow? I see that dh is getting very eager!! Isn't great when they are on board with everything! I was going to tell you, you might not even have any symptoms and be pregnant. So please try not and feel down when you don't think you have any symptoms. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess :hugs:

I think he is eager too lol. I am 10dpo today according to FF so Ill test tomorrow morning, sat morning, sun morning, and mon morning. If I dont get a + by monday, Im going to stop the Crinone and wait for AF and start the process for IUI.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Thanks Jess :hugs:
> 
> I think he is eager too lol. I am 10dpo today according to FF so Ill test tomorrow morning, sat morning, sun morning, and mon morning. If I dont get a + by monday, Im going to stop the Crinone and wait for AF and start the process for IUI.

Wait, won't you only be 13 dpo by Monday?


----------



## mommylov

yes, but if I stop later than that then my cycle will be extended. I just read that when taking Crinone, it gets absorbed by the uterus directly and does not enter the blood stream. So the level of 41.4 that I got this month was all me and my follcile(s). Should I miss one day, it wont hurt me since my levels are high enough right now. So if I get a + after that, then I can start up again if I need to. I made the mistake of staying on it too long last month and didnt get af until 16dpo. I think had I continued, it wouldve been even longer. Last month I stopped on cd14.


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> yes, but if I stop later than that then my cycle will be extended. I just read that when taking Crinone, it gets absorbed by the uterus directly and does not enter the blood stream. So the level of 41.4 that I got this month was all me and my follcile(s). Should I miss one day, it wont hurt me since my levels are high enough right now. So if I get a + after that, then I can start up again if I need to. I made the mistake of staying on it too long last month and didnt get af until 16dpo. I think had I continued, it wouldve been even longer. Last month I stopped on cd14.

Wow, you really did your homework. I feel so ignorant compared to all of you about ttc. lol. I am trying to read up more though. Like I was just reading about acupuncture and iui, because I heard that it can help your chances to conceive. Not sure if there is any data that backs this up, but it is still very interesting. Have you ever tried acupuncture? Isn't it suppose to be a good stress reliever. I myself have never tried it.


----------



## mommylov

I know that Angel did it and obv it helped her but I havent looked into it. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Is Angel's dh coming home today or tomorrow? I'm not sure.


----------



## mommylov

I think its tomorrow but I could be wrong. I cant wait to hear about his reaction to seeing her bump and feeling his little man! :cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> I think its tomorrow but I could be wrong. I cant wait to hear about his reaction to seeing her bump and feeling his little man! :cloud9:

I know! It's been 7 weeks since he saw her. I didn't realize how long it was. Can you believe I haven't bought one single thing for the baby yet. I am 27 weeks today. I am so scared to buy anything and I keep putting it off. I am way too superstitious. My original plan was to hold off onto 24 weeks (when baby is viable), and every week I convince myself not to buy anything. In your opinion is 28 weeks too early to start getting ready?


----------



## mommylov

I know!! I didnt realise either and felt like a totally terrible friend! :oops: I have a lot of respect for her and wish I was that strong. :( 

I totally understand why you would feel like that. You have gone through such a terrible experience with your last LO. This IS your rainbow baby and she will be in your arms in just a few short months! :) Maybe just get a little something if you want... like a onezie or something?


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

amy thanks hon, im only tiny bit nervous sometimes , i know it will be fine really ;)
im keeping my fx so hard for u honey, really hope this is ur cycle, hoping ur flat temps are good and all is well for sticky bfp xxxxxxxxxxxx 
fx on testing, hoping for early bfp, but keep in ur head its early so bfn means nothing but bfp does :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
reflexolgy has brill results too amy xxxxxxxx but dont do it unless u get bfn which u wont!!!!! xxxxxxxxx

jen hope old boss plays ball and doesnt be an ass, roll on 19th xxxxxxxxxxxx
hope ur lunch was yummy xxxxxx

jess i dont think its too early to start gettin ready hon, but everyone does it differently xxx
u have lots of time but it makes it easier if u do it bit by bit i thinkx xxxx

hope everyone is well. xxxxxxxxx

angel enjoy ur reunion xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy hubbys just as egar to know as us :) come on + but i see u are prepared incase but im hoping u get a huge surprise a dark + :) :dust:

Jess :hugs: ur safe! Go get some baby stuff welcome to third trimester!!! :) wow times flying for u ladies! I just cant feel it though! Are u being seen often? 

Angel cant wait to hear from u!!! Enjoy dh! :) i can forsee tears of joy and lots of cuddles etc!! 

Laura how are u & bubs?

I enjoyed lunch i had an omelete with pancakes and homefries mmmm i want another one now lol. We only talked for an hour then she went to hangout at college but it was nice to see her. I really need may to come so i know if ill get my UE for sure. He has til april 19 to file appeal with them but then it will take a week or more before i hear from UE about a hearing date and what i have to do next. I hope Zoey holds out til i know i have UE or I know I fought for it as much as i could. If i miss hearing due to labor or in hosp ill be dropped from benefits bc they will find me guilty. So really want it to be over or to have hearing early may if need be. So unnerving. Just thinking the way he might think.... And he has more leverage then i in showing up since im pregnant and idk if hed attempt to put that in his favor. If u can under stand my ultimate fear . I seriously miss my job the office the patients and doing what i love not going to lie it depresses me that im not employed there anymore and i cant help but know if i wasnt pregnant id still have my job. But i love my daughter and ill just keep pressing on and find a new office to work for. Cant do anything else.


----------



## jen435

Btw hubby keeps tryin to change our daughters name! He mentioned

Zoey Kay 

Rosalyn Ann

Mckayla Ann

i still go for Zoey Ann Carroll.... But the Zac initials bother me... Then Zoey Rosann Carroll hubby doesnt like long middle name though it honors both our parents. Anyone having issues with names??

Oh hubby likes Fionna but the movie shrek with the org not doing that to my daughter... He likes it bc we are irish and its a strong irish name. Laura any beautiful irish names u know of?

Has anyone named there bubs yet? I still think Zoey who knows


----------



## xoxo4angel

DH came home yesterday :cloud9: I had forgot to ask what time to pick him up from the airport, so I was ready by 8am. To my long awaited surprise he came strolling through the door around 5p. I was sooo sleepy because I didn't get my nap in, but I quickly perked up. I was lounging on the couch on the verge of dozing off when Daze (my dog) started barking. A few minutes later the front door opens...I hopped up and came around the corner. The look on his face coupled with, "This is really happening. We're really having a baby..." was priceless, even sweeter was him dropping to his knees to talk to the baby. Nothing but tears of joy and relief here. He kept telling me how great I looked and couldn't keep his hands off my belly. I was starved for attention because I didn't want to move! I guess the LO was adjusting to the new "voice" because he was being shy. My DH finally got to feel him kick this morning...guess that tells you how long he kept his hand on my tummy! *He does travel quite a bit. I'm used to being alone, but this was by far the most difficult trip for me to endure. I know that you ladies are here for me...should I have started to stumble or even if I had fallen, I knew where to come for a pick me up! I <3 the support I get from each of you. Much love xoxo 

Amy ~ FX'd for you this morning! I'm excited!! Sending BFP vibes to you!

Jen ~ Lunch sounded yummy. I'm sorry you're missing work. :hugs: Zoey is so worth it! 

Jess ~ 3rd trimester :headspin:

Laura ~ :wave: Hope the physio is holding up. 

:wave: Bethany, Horsey & Tash


----------



## mommylov

Angel, his reaction sounded priceless! So glad he got to feel the baby :)

Hi to everyone!

Bit down... Temp dip this morning :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxxx

hi jen, hugs about Ue, fx for u xxxxx
yeah we still havent settled on names :) we r thinkin prob boy so ive gotten lazy on girls names :) and OH gets to pick boys name, but he is running um by me :) 
i think u need to see bub too though, some people reckon they r so set on a name and when they see bub, it changes :)
at mo my fave girls names are alana, chloe, lily, zoe, sophie and lainey. but i wouldnt be able to chose between um yet and maybe something else entirely :)
nice irsh girls names are saoirse (means freedom), fiadh (means litlle deer), aoibheann (unsure of meaning :) ) , erin (means ireland ). i already have nieces called first 3 so they r gone for me , as they r small and be close in age :)
glad u enjoyed ur lunch xx

angel ive a big smile on my face imagining ur reunoin, :) so nice he got on his knees to talk to bub :) glad he got to feel kicks this morn xxxxxxxxxx
glad he is home too :) hope he is home for ages xxxxxx

amy hugs honey, hope its flukey xxxxxxxxxxxxx

im soo tired :) i just cooked 3 weeks worth of dinners to freeze for when bub comes and diabetic scones for my dad :) sittin now with my feet up after some ben and jerrys :)
i only buy it veyr seldom cos when i do i cant stop eatin it , it was half price so i had to get it yest, :) finished it between yest and today :blush: :) 
my legs and hands are starting to swell a bit, hoping just normal swelling, prob is at this stage now :) 
i frightened my OH last nt, i sprang out of the bed out of my sleep, shouting jesus motherf***er :) i got a cramp in both my calves. it was so sore, they r still sore today, ive gotten bits of cramps befor ebut this was bad ;) i was laughin once it calmed down, i think OH thought i was in labour or something :)
no news really, think im gonna head to my parents now to say hi, but im lazy and tired :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww Angel, I am so so glad dh is home and got to feel your precious lo!! I can imagine how priceless the look on his face. The first time my husband felt baby move he had this giddy little smile on his face, kinda like a little boy. It was so cute! I never realized how long your dh is gone for. I can imagine it can be very hard at times. I am so clingy with my husband, I don't know if I could take him traveling. I am probably too clingy to him. lol. 

I also don't know what I would do without all of you. I have never been able to relate to anybody else in my life about the miscarriage I went through, and even a lot of other personal things I share with all of you. I don't talk to anybody else in my life about things I go through, for example my daughters mental illness. I have practically spilled out my heart to all of you. And love all of you dearly. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

It's still early Amy!! I hope you get good news this month. Everything else looks very promising for you. FX. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jess thanks hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
im so glad of all your support too xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

It's quiet here today! Amy how are you hon?


----------



## mommylov

Hey Jess. Just waiting for af to show. Talked to my dr and she is going to repeat hsg and I'm moving forward with an iui next month. Just down :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

mommylov said:


> Hey Jess. Just waiting for af to show. Talked to my dr and she is going to repeat hsg and I'm moving forward with an iui next month. Just down :(

I'm so sorry hon. :( But it really is early yet right? Is there anything indicating that af is going to show? Your only 13 dpo right? But if af shows, the repeat hsg, sounds like a good plan, like you said, to clean out any debris and yet your tubes nice and clear. BTW, I've been stalking your TTC journey page. I just don't want to leave a message on there because I don't want you to feel I am intruding or something (I'm weird, I know) lol. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Oh thank you and I welcome anyone there! I actually am on there more and update more there. Kind if helps me sometimes when I can't face other forums sometimes :( so you and anyone else are more than welcome and are appreciated :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

_(Thoughts and prayers are with Boston.)_

Amy :hugs: I'm glad you are getting a repeat HSG. It just doesn't seem right that you were fine getting pregnant before and now are at a complete stop! Fx'd for you! 

:wave: ladies! I went to my Dr's appointment today and DH got to see the little man in action. She pointed out his "boy parts" to DH and then said, "well look at that rascal, he has his hand on _it_." :haha: 

Question: I ordered the Bugaboo Bee (stroller). I had read there was a recall on it that can be corrected with replacement front wheels. Since I ordered the stroller directly from Bugaboo, will they ship me the correct wheels or do I contact them about this after I get the stroller?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel, I was looking into the bugaboo stroller but passed on it because even though they have replacements for the recall, I am still worried about something else going wrong with it. I am super paranoid this pregnancy. I am 28 weeks this week and haven't bought 1 single thing. First I said I would wait until 24 weeks, then 26 weeks, now that I am turning 28 weeks, I am still thinking about putting it off. I am way too superstitious, I really have to change that aspect about myself. 

How cute your dh got to see your little man today! I am sure he was really happy to see him and proud of his little man!! How cute!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Jess...sorry you're not comfortable enough yet to buy things for the baby :hugs: I've just learned to relax. I've made a conscious effort to put it in God's hands and let his will be done. :flower: Regarding recalls, the Bugaboo Bee's recall was from 2 years ago. The Cameleon3 is from this year. Practically everything out there has had a recall on it (from Graco to G2), so please don't let that deter you from buying the stroller or anything you want :) 

G'morning ladies...hope you all are doing well.

Amy :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, no news here just wanted to say hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

whoops i do have some news, i was too tired yest to post, 
i took my mom to her appointment for skin cancer, he said its really small growth and is not likely to move or grow for yrs and she is now on list to get it out in few months , hurray,. so very good news :) 
im a bit sicky today, my tummy is giving em a bit of trouble and my vision is gone a teensy bit funny again, nothing major, just a bit off . im thinkin il sleep lots and be fine tomor :) :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Aww Jess...sorry you're not comfortable enough yet to buy things for the baby :hugs: I've just learned to relax. I've made a conscious effort to put it in God's hands and let his will be done. :flower: Regarding recalls, the Bugaboo Bee's recall was from 2 years ago. The Cameleon3 is from this year. Practically everything out there has had a recall on it (from Graco to G2), so please don't let that deter you from buying the stroller or anything you want :)
> 
> G'morning ladies...hope you all are doing well.
> 
> Amy :dust:

Thanks hon, and you are right I should also put everything into God's hands. Its more my husband who is the stroller "snob", nothing out there is good enough for him. lol. I think he has gotten a little paranoid himself. He looked into the Bugaboo but wasn't interested and then some other stroller caught his eye. I forgot the brand name, I'm gonna ask him. Do you have any names picked out yet? We can't even decide on a name over here. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> whoops i do have some news, i was too tired yest to post,
> i took my mom to her appointment for skin cancer, he said its really small growth and is not likely to move or grow for yrs and she is now on list to get it out in few months , hurray,. so very good news :)
> im a bit sicky today, my tummy is giving em a bit of trouble and my vision is gone a teensy bit funny again, nothing major, just a bit off . im thinkin il sleep lots and be fine tomor :) :)

Great news about your mother. Thank God the growth is very small and can be removed pretty soon!! yay!! Watch out for the vision hon. How is your blood pressure, has it gone up at all? Or is it good? Mine shot up yesterday. I got very paranoid so I went to lay down and put my feet up and then it shot back down. But in my case I have to be very careful for preeclampsia because I got it with my first pregnancy.


----------



## lilesMom

my blood pressure is always fine thanks jess, i just got it checked yest at docs again, its grand :) 2 of my sis had pre -e so i know to look out for it, :) all good on that front so far thank god .
hope urs stays normal for u now too xx
thanks for nice words about my mom, def a load off my mind :) 
its normal for vision to get weaker while preg but it goes back to norm after, i get floaters and feel funny when a bit run down anyway and i think thats all it is, im just a bit drained today :) took some iron and hoping that sorts me out :)
i got blood tests again yest too anyway so no fear of me ;)
i think i just had hormonal day, i spent most of the eve crying cos i felt crappy and now i feel a bit better ;) 
im over my back , its doin my nut a bit now, im gettin sick of always being sore :)
not much longer left and hoping it gets better fast when i have bub :)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm sure you are fine hon. When I got preeclampsia with the first pregnancy, it didn't just come all of the sudden, my blood pressure was high throughout the whole pregnancy. But thank God the preeclampsia showed up 10 days away from my due date. So the docs induced my right away. I was only 19 year old (feels so long ago!) while expecting and they say that under 20 women's chances are higher to get preeclampsia. And they also say over 30 the chances go up. So I am paranoid again, but that is only because i have a history of this. But hopefully I won't get it, this time around. You are so close to due date hon. Do you feel ready?


----------



## lilesMom

one of my sis spent her last few months in hosp on bed rest , swollen like a balloon with pre e , poor thing. its not nice :) hoping it stays away from u this time xx
yeah im ready i think now, until today i wasnt :) but im over being preg today :) 
il be happier again tomro :) just having crappy day .
looking forward to meetin bub now and seein what he/she looks like :)
ur gettin there too now chick, it has gone so fast over all


----------



## aaronswoman79

I know! I just wanted to make it to 28 weeks at least, just to feel more comfortable and reassured because I am so scared of premature labor, and at least at 28 weeks the baby has a very good chance. Hopefully I can carry full term. This pregnancy came with so many fears, and its been so hard to keep them under control. At 28 weeks I was sure I would be ready to start shopping for baby, but now I don't know. I know everybody else started getting ready fairly early. I literally have nothing for the baby, not even one outfit.. nothing. I am now starting to research car seats and crib etc, to see which are very good models. 

So when they found out your sis had preeclampsia they hospitalized her? She had to stay on hospital bed rest? That must have been very hard. They induced me the second they found trace amounts of protein in my urine. I am thinking since I was almost 39 weeks, they didn't want to wait since my baby was already full term.


----------



## aaronswoman79

BTW, did time go buy faster or slower for you once you hit the 3rd trimester. The 2nd trimester feels fast but at the same time slow, since it lasts for 16 weeks.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah they hospitalised my sis, this was 23 yrs ago with her first, she had been sick with a good while but thought it was normal pregnancy thing, when she went to doc she had swollen everywhere and couldnt see properly from swelling, so he sent her to hosp , they kept her on bed rest cos she was still early, i only half remember it cos i was only 11 ish :) her bub and her were fine after thank god, :)
yeah first half of preg i was nervous a lot too, its hard not to be i think :)
yup 3rd tri is flying, nearly too fast . ha ha :) only messing but it is def going by fast .
i thought second tri went fast too though. 
i bought good few bits early on, i should have kept goin while i had dosh, cos ive had to stall now ;) it doesnt matter anyway cos if bub came early, id be startin mat early too so would have money to buy cot and stuff then :) 
im lookin on bright side again , im out of my funk :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thanks hon, and you are right I should also put everything into God's hands. Its more my husband who is the stroller "snob", nothing out there is good enough for him. lol. I think he has gotten a little paranoid himself. He looked into the Bugaboo but wasn't interested and then some other stroller caught his eye. I forgot the brand name, I'm gonna ask him. Do you have any names picked out yet? We can't even decide on a name over here. lol.

We picked Bugaboo to accommodate DH's height...at 6'3" he'd have to stoop over to push the other strollers. You should have your DH look at Baby Orbit G2 or Stokke strollers...those were also on our list of contenders :) As for names...we are not locked in, but are strongly leaning toward Pierce. It's not Scandinavian like DH wanted, but after scouring the books (and online) something about it "fits" if that makes sense. It's tough naming a LO, are your other daughters suggesting names? My friend let her DS1 and DS2 name DS3! 

Laura ~ What a relief about your Mother! Glad things are going well for her. :flower: Is the back brace not helping you anymore? You are in the home stretch now...won't be long and your back will be back to normal. Well, I'm hoping its instantly made better after baby arrives! 

G'morning ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

angel, pierce is a lovely name :) we still havent decided either, i have hosp app on mon so hoping may get to know girl or boy for sure ish :) kind of giving up hope of them being able to see :) if they can tell us we prob get more concrete ish on names ;)
the back brace was never the magic cure i thought it would be , :)
im only supposed to wear it when walking, she said if im goin from sittin to standing not to wear it so i dont wear it that often just for my tmil walks, i thought before i got it i coulld wear it all the time. i still wear 1 layer tubi grip all the time which helps a bit but is less effective as bump gets bigger . 
its a bit better today kind of ;) it never gets fully better, just bit better or worse, it gets wearing after so long of it. but ur right not too much longer left and once pressure is off bump wise, it should get better fast :)
hope ur enjoying ur Dh being home ;) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx

jen any news on UE appeal yet, hope not, isnt no news good news. xxxx

bethany hope thailand is fab xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, just wanted to send hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the tips on the stollers Angel. Wow your dh is tall. I don't have to worry about the stroller size with my dh, he is a tiny 5'9''. lol. I am a tid bit under 5'8'' so I tower over him in heals. lol. You should see me next to my 5'0'' mom, I look like a giant. hehe. 

My blood pressure is starting to go up, no matter what I do to control it, so I am thinking I really should start getting ready for this baby, because she will probably come early. I have the test strips for preeclampsia (high risk doc gives them to at risk patients), to see if there is any protein in my urine .I have no signs of protein at all.. yet, so this buys me some time. But I am definitely going to start getting ready for baby. I am now going into my 3rd trimester, so I think there is no more reason to wait. :) 

How are all of you ladies doing today? 

Jen? I hope everything is good with you. Haven't heard from you in a while. 

Bethany!! I hope you are having a blast in Thailand!!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies!!

Laura great news for your mom :) prayers where anwsered so glad its getting removed!
Amy im confused are u on a new cycle or just no bfp yet? Im glad ur so optomistic and i know ur bfp will come hsg sound like it needs to be repeated. Hubbys swimmers are just fine right?? :hugs: we will get u there.
Angel agree about recalls etc everything seems to have them. But once out on market for while and things get corrected it makes em safer! I went with graco stroller and carseat. They will mail or email me if any recalls. Glad ur on top of ur new stroller recall amd itll be fixed.

Jess i understand ur concern but i hope u feel better and safe to start spending on your daughter :) itll be fun. As for third trimester id still say time is going slow.

Laura cant wait to see pics of your lo! Cant wait to officially know boy or girl also :)

Sorry i was mia for lil while been very busy. Hubby and i have a to do list and finally feeling like things are getting achieved. Busy days ahead too. Okay so Ue sent me payment thank god so i think im okay there as long as no letters come. Going food shopping was amazing. I sold my car and got a suv which baby carseat actually fits in same monthly payment as my car too so no changes except the vehicle :) my doggy was groomed we got him cookies and a marrow soup bone for when i have to go to hospital to have the baby. We organized and redid the living room to make baby stuff fit better. Bedroom is almost done. My friend is bringing changing table friday i hope she doesnt bail. :/ i never trust ppl. After so many saying they will come. Anyways i will be positive. Um hubby is straightening up outside and im doing inside of house as muh as i can. Gotta finish hospital bag now that Ue kicked in (i hope he doesnt appeal late and i owe money back my fear) i cleaned out hubbys truck and gonna install carseat tomorrow :) so all in all busy here but all positive. Hubby talked to zoey today it was so sweet he told her to go head down lol :)


----------



## lilesMom

jess sorry to hear ur blood pressur eis goin up, u could still escape pre e though, hope so xxxxxx yeah its prob time to start gettin ready anyway hon, u can do it :)
it makes it all more real and exciting :) xxxxxxx

hi jen, thanks, it is great news bout my mom :)
jen im so glad u got ur Ue at last,happy planning and sorting :) xxxxx
so glad things have turned around in a good way for u xxxxxx

no news here, ridiculously tired and back pain, hoping not uti or something. 
prob just bad patch . il be checked monday anyway, il go sooner to doc if i get worse.


----------



## jen435

Laura oh no feel better!! I hope no uti as for back pain thats rough i hope it eases up on u bubs will be here soon but dont want u in pain :hugs:

Jess agree with laura i hope no preclampsia this hbp needs to stay controlled. I hope ur being wTched. If bubs decides she wants to be a lil early otr ur put on full bedrest u may not get to shop as ud like. Im sure ur daughters would be thrilled to shop for lil sis too. U should fight ur fear and enjoy it! Welcome to 3rd tri anywYs :)

amy how are u? Your so amazing determined and i love you ambition! I cant wait for a positive outcome for all u done!!! Its coming!! Stay positive :hugs: <3


----------



## jen435

Angel how are u? Im so so happy about ur dh reaction to ur bump babys movement and ur great ultrasound :) i think i already commented on it but i thought id say again bc im so glad ur other half is home :)

Bethany hope ur having an amazing trip<3 i know ur kitty is just fine and ull see him soon enough<3


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, think Im getting it together now so thought I would pop in here and say hi to you girls.

Jen, thank you for your kind words. I dont feel very strong, I actually feel like this was my weakest cycle (emotionally) but trying to be stronger. Glad your UE check came in and you are able to get things done for DD.

Angel, I dont know anything about recalls of anything since Im not looking into anything as far as preperations for babies but I hope that everythign works out with your purchase.

Jess, sorry to hear aboout your blood pressure. Are you going to have to go in and be monitired more closely now for it? I hope you ge to feeling better soon.

Laura, how are you doing hun?

Tash, Bethany, Horsey.... thinking of you girls. <3

:wave: to anyone I have missed. 

Thanks again ladies for being there for me during this LONG rough time. :hug:


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jen, forgot to answer your question. Im 16dpo with temps slowing dipping so Im still waiting for af to start. I stopped taking progesterone a while ago so I thought af would be here by now but maybe she will come today. I talked to my dr about wanting to move forward with an IUI next month and we are doign a repeat HSG so we are just waiting to actually schedule everything since we cant until I know when CD1 is.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Amy. This is one of those rare moments where I'm sure you just want AF to come on already! What a great Dr's office you have that they actually listened to your concerns. xoxo

Laura ~ Yikes about your back...I hope you can make it until your visit Monday.

Jen ~ Yay for UE! How long will you get it for?? Glad things are coming together for Zoey.

Jess ~ FX'd you're just having a spell of HBP and not the onset of preeclampsia! On the bright side you now have motivation to set up the nursery and buy things for DD3. I imagine your other 2 are going to be thrilled with shopping! 

Bethany ~ Enjoy your travels...hoping your ms is at bay! 

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

For sure, very glad that she was willing to hear me out and took everything I said into consideration. :) I know that they say that you have to give IUI a couple of months to work but really hoping that it will happen quick if not the first try. I think I would want to take a break from ttc before considering IVF. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy, I think IUI is nice to have in addition to the "natural" method. If memory serves the reasoning behind you opting for IUI is because you're concerned you may have hostile CM or a lack of it, right? I thought there was a test of some sort that the FS could use to tell you if that was the case. My FS once suggested to come in for post coital analysis to rule out CM issues. Just another testing option...medical intervention has really put a wrench in your journey. I pray this time they get things sorted for you. (BTW: Ask them about the IUI process...my FS likes for the make to give a "full" sample the day of the IUI, which meant abstaining for 48 hrs prior to procedure.). :dust:


----------



## mommylov

It was partly due to me thinking that I had a lack of fertile CM but the last time I went in for a folliscan, the dr actually took a qtip and checked and said that it looked good. I dont know what the issue is so instead of taking Tussin and using lube and all, we just figured lets cut all that out and just do an IUI. Its also partly due to how emotional I was this time. DH knows that Im just about at my witts end with all of this. All its doing is now making me feel like a failure. Im glad that my levels have gotten better and my numbers look great and I have a strong ovulation but Im just tired of it equaling a bfn. 

I did ask her about what Dh should be doing in preparation for this because I read about needing to abstain as well and she said 3 days. I also read that some couples DTD the day or two post IUI but dont know if we are going to do that. Kind of hard to say when that "3 day mark" will be becasue I have O'd anywhere between cd13-cd15. Guess its not that big of a window so we should be fine. Just hoping to get some clear answers as to whats going on with my right tube and hoping that my left is still clear.


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: to all of you. 

Jen and Laura, I am so excited for bot of you that the babies are coming so soon now!! 

Angel I can't believe how far along you are already. You are very close to the magic 24 weeks!! I felt a little more at ease once I hit 24 weeks. Because I knew were she be born early (God forbid), she would actually have a chance at life in this world! Just imagine, in a few weeks you will be in your 3rd trimester. As for the baby products, I can assure you even though many products have been recalled... not almost all of them, just some of them have :) . I have bought enough of them over the years to know. And I frequently would check on the recall websites. But you can never be too safe, is always good to make sure. I tend to buy things that have been on the market a tad bit longer and take a close eye to make sure there haven't been any recalls, because sometimes the new things that come out are the ones I am a little weary of because then a few months down the line after buying them comes the news of recalls.


----------



## aaronswoman79

So any interesting plans for the weekend anyone? I forgot to mention last weekend we went to the wine country (Napa) and had a wonderful day. My little girl was behaving very nicely, thank God. We had good food and all had a wonderful day. I am thinking the shorter trips are easier for her to handle. Its when we stay over night where she goes wild. lol. So, is it true that they don't suggest you traveling very far during 3rd trimester? They mean by plane or long trips?


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx
hugs to all xx

amy fx for stupid af to come and go so u can move forward with hsg and iui and bfp xxx

jen glad ur in good form and happy planning and sortin for zoey :)

angel glad hubby is home with u and ur little bean is nice and cosy :)

jess hi hon, glad ur doin well too. 
the lack of travel is more so in case u go into early labour and are far away from hosp who knows ur history, plus u would be more uncomfortable travelling later .
flying late is a no no for many reasons. presumably for blood pressure, deep vein thrombosis and blood clots to name a few :)
i would not even wanna go on hol if it was for free at the mo anyway :)
im too uncomfrotable and would be too paranoid :)

not much news with me :) had baby info nt at local place tonight, 
i had to abandon cot buyin plans for now ;) bought vit d drps instead to have something to buy that bub needs :) was nice nt, we got a goody bag with lots o small bits in it. i also won tickets to baby fair at weekend, but tis an hours drive away and OH is working so i dont know if il go. most of my friends work weekends like i usually do myself. il see i may go for goodie bag but it wastes my petrol so i donno..........
cant afford to be fillin up all the time, if only they would post me the goody bag :) ha ha


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for CD1 Amy! Onward! I get the frustration...this cycle will be a pseudo-break. The only effort you and your DH have to put into it will be showing for cycle monitoring, then you driving the get-away car with his swimmers on board to the Dr for IUI! :haha: You are not a failure...you are going to make a wonderful Mommy. Your LO's are going to be so glad you didn't throw in the towel. :dust:

Jess ~ Glad your girls had a lovely day last weekend. :flower: 

Laura ~ Yay for free baby fair...boo that it's so far away. When does your maternity pay start?


----------



## lilesMom

our mat is a bit weird angel, its part state, part employer for me. 
the state bit starts in 2.5 weeks but the work part starts in 5 ish weeks, cos of how we get paid. boo hiss. :) will only kick in just before (hopefully) LO :) 
in a way i wish i started it earlier but i know il be happy after when i have time with bub :) 
how u doin?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohh. Interesting system for maternity pay. I've never worked in a full time position at the Uni, so am not eligible for any benefits. My part time and free lance work suits me...works well with DH's schedule too. He is a bit old school, likes me at home---what a coincidence, I love being at home! :winkwink: He teases and says he misses the old me, the one who was a work-a- holic. That girl is long gone...I've grown quite used to him pampering me! I told him he woke the beast! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha too right , u deserve to be at home if thats where u r happy ;)
pity u dont get part time mat or anything, i know im lucky really we have good system here in ireland for mat but espeacially in my job cos i work for government, its one of the only perks :) 
how long wil u be able to take off?
have u sorted child minding or is that too far away :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll be staying at home with the LO for the 1st 3 years. I can still do student's and interpreter's schedules from home...I'd really only work a couple weeks in Dec, April and July, right from my sofa! I might occasionally pick up an assignment to keep my skills up, but nothing permanent. DH would like for me to let go of work all together, but I've worked hard at establishing myself professionally and want to keep my foot in the door. :) Did you say you'll get a scan on Monday? Have the angel cards suggested boy or girl (can they do that?)


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: getaway car lol. Yes, finally happy to be moving forward! I agree with Laura, you stay home and be pampered! Hehe

Laura, I hope sone one can go with you and the goody bag is great! I'd go with you! Just need to book a flight ;)

Jess, glad you had a nice time with the girls! :)


----------



## lilesMom

that sounds ideal angel :)
id love that too :) 
ur so right to keep urself in the loop, be easier when u do wanna go back and keep u feeling more urself as well in mean time if u know what i mean :)
angel cards dont suggest either way but my bro did do the ring thing and it came up boy. ive asked angels for dreams and they have all been boy .
but 3 people in my family who r usually good at predicting have said girl earlier on. 
but one of them is my bro and he has switched ot boy after ring thing ;)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i should have scan on monday, i have hosp app anyway and have always gotten scan so far, id say i will keep gettin scans cos they reckon bub is big and prob wanna keep an eye ;) also im gonna ask um to check my fluid cos i am leaking something but its prob watery discharge :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> :Haha: getaway car lol. Yes, finally happy to be moving forward! I agree with Laura, you stay home and be pampered! Hehe
> 
> Laura, I hope sone one can go with you and the goody bag is great! I'd go with you! Just need to book a flight ;)
> 
> Jess, glad you had a nice time with the girls! :)

id love it ;) xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Wouldn't that be great to go visit Laura in Ireland! Could you imagine, "honey I have to go with my friend Laura to a fair...it's in Ireland!" 

Laura ~ What patience you have not knowing boy or girl 100%. Your gut is probably right...what a surprise a little girl would be though!


----------



## mommylov

I still think boy :)


----------



## mommylov

I wish!!!! If I could do a quick weekend trip, I'd do it! I take that back, I'd go if I had an opportunity no matter what! Just work hinders me from things... Grrr


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> yeah i should have scan on monday, i have hosp app anyway and have always gotten scan so far, id say i will keep gettin scans cos they reckon bub is big and prob wanna keep an eye ;) also im gonna ask um to check my fluid cos i am leaking something but its prob watery discharge :blush:

Can't wait to hear what they say about him/her Monday. :flower: Hope the fluid is just discharge :hugs: Has your back eased up today?


----------



## lilesMom

if i win the lotto soon like ive planned we r all meeting up some where , maybe thailand with bethany :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear what they say about him/her Monday. :flower: Hope the fluid is just discharge :hugs: Has your back eased up today?
> 
> me too, hope they can see this time, im gettin excited again thanks girls ;)
> yeah the sharper pain is gone , its much duller today thank god :)
> the sharp pain is hard to deal with when it goes on too long :)
> i reckon it is just discharge but it would make u para :)Click to expand...


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> I wish!!!! If I could do a quick weekend trip, I'd do it! I take that back, I'd go if I had an opportunity no matter what! Just work hinders me from things... Grrr

Work bah humbug!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad your back has eased up...hope the sharp pains stay away! xoxo Tell your LO he needs to uncross his legs and show you the goods! (I'm with Amy, I think boy too!)

Edit: My sis is calling. She'll have me on all night. Chat with you all soon.

Amy - So glad you've found yourself in better spirits today. I'm here for you during your ups and downs...praying for nothing but ups for all of us from here on! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i think boy too, the first lady who told us she thought it was boy ages ago seemed sure ish :) hope he isnt so shy on monday :) :)
im off to bed, my eye lids r gettin heavy :)
chat soon, thanks for cheering me up always ;) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
love ye lots like jellytots ;)


----------



## mommylov

Gnight! Later alligator :)


----------



## jen435

I love coming on here and reading everyones convos i missed all day! U ladies are amazing<3

Amy so sorry about this cycle but so glad ur doctor listens and ur both so proactive<3 i am cheering u on amy like always<3

Laura hope ur lil one stops being so shy. I say boy also!! :) but girl would be lovely. Fxd for scan tomorrow. I havent had one in ages and would really like one to see babys position.

Jess so glad ur daughters are behaving for u! I say go away but not tooo far. Im up for what amy and laura said we should all meet in thiland :) id love to go to ireland also. Oh to dream. Laura ud have lots of company at baby event bc id go with u also!! 

Angel your work sounds soooo nice glad u and dh can agree on what u are comfortable with. Simply amazing. <3

I figured it out that ill be okay on UE Paying just my car payment gas student loan and some food expense for month but itll be very tight and will need hubbys help for everything else. So a job is so essential for me to find as a hygienist at least one day a week. Its all i need my maybe picking up two or three extra days as a temp each month. I really pray i find it. I miss what i had. 

Laura discharge is it watery?? Sometimes creamy?? Im having it too my doctor says normal and told me to up water intake but baby is big now and doesnt have much fluid to begin with now so we drink alot now so they can replenish it :) also she told me if baby doesnt have enough it causes contractions this late in pregnancy and can lead to preterm labor (like dehydration) worth to ask monday def but key is drink water :) lots! Isnt the discharge kinda annoying? I keep feeling like im wetting myself! But know im not. Babys on our bladders now!!


----------



## jen435

Amy im so glad ur feeling better :hugs: <3


----------



## lilesMom

jen that makes me feel better bout discharge, must be normal so :) i know at nt i sometimes get tightenings anyway and def worse when i havent drank enough all day, i do drink lots but if im out and about i drink less cos of not havin contant bathrooms and not having as easy access to on tap water ;)
it can be creamy , mucousy or watery :) can be rather a lot too :) 
weird as well but my pee smells kinda sweet, but could just be lack of water and i have started eatin more sweet things , doh!! :)
hope u get ur scan jen xxxxxx
glad u got ur Ue , it must be a weight off ur mind now xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx
im just after gettin up but im so lazy, all i want is to go back to bed :)
i might go back with my book and just relax :)
my 2 sisters r coming for dinner to mine tonight :) so nice night and nice to have something to do. must get some more shopping and make it yet but will be nice to have chat and company :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel :hugs: I dont know what I would do without you girls. This has beenthe hardest things by far that I have ever had to go through so I feel very fortunate to have met you ladies :)

Jen, thanks! I hope that you find something soon but glad that UE kicked in. 

Laura, dinner with your sisters sounds lovely. Hope you have a great time!

Jess, how are you feeling? Hope the BP has gone down.

:wave: to everyone and happy friday! :wohoo:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Friday Amy!! So glad you are feeling better today. I can understand how the tension builds up during your cycle and when its getting closer to the end of that cycle. Then a sigh of relief comes when af shows, so you can start fresh and focus on the next month. I am so glad you are feeling better today. And that you have this month planned out. I'm So glad you are looking into what is going on with your right tube. :hugs: to you and I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh, I forgot to mention my blood pressure went back to normal.... for now. But I am going to keep a close eye on it. Thanks for caring. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess! Im so glad to hear your BP is back to normal! :happydance: Hope you have a great weekend too!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Great news jess!! :) lets hope it stays normal now. No stress for mommy :)

Amy happy friday! Any weekend plans?

My friend came with changing table! Needs a good cleaning bc she has cats and was in her basement. Doesnt match her room either but idc its gonna save my back and i now have place to change her on.feeling blessed for ppl that help and i will definitely pay it forward.


----------



## mommylov

bglad your friend came through Jen! No weekend plans. Gnarly af cramps so probably just going to take it easy :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxxx

happy friday amy xxxxxxxx :) xxxxxxxxx
still sending u daily :dust: xxxxx
stupid af hurtin u , feck off af so amy can make a new yrs bub xxxxxxx

jess glad ur bp is normal again, u have had a lot on ur plate lately, it prob sent it up xxx
glad its good again :) xx

jen hurray for friend and changing table, matching is way over rated, its nice to have eclectic mix ;) xxxxxxxxxxx
i got good news today too, my friend rang to say hey and we were talkin , she asked what we had left to get and i said main thing is a cot really. she said we can have hers l:) hurray, she said her little one has only slept in it like 3 times and screams if she is put in it , so i can have it :) 
Oh said his parents are sortin out a moses basket too so i can breathe easy again now :)
so happy with all the help :) its great :)
must collect pram, buggy and steriliser off my sis and then we arent too bad i think :)
i was feelin a little panicky and unprepared, i feel better now again :)
i got a scratch card today and won a free one, i had a card with 4 e on it so i went back and got my free card and my money, then i won 5e on the free card. my sis called and brought us scratch cards, i won 8e on hers ;) its not heaps but good to feel things r lookin up again ;) that with cot and moses basket made me feel much better ;)
my friend had invited me up to hers on tues but i had no money for petrol, between 2 cards i can put in petrol to go up :)
my sis said she will come to baby thing with me on sunday, so now i have 2 days with stuff to do that wont cost much :) and keeps me occupied in a fun way :)
thanks god ;) 
my house is like animal hospital at the mo.
we got our 2 female ferrets neutered yest, if u dont neuter um or let um get pregnant they can stay with af till they bleed out and die. 
so they r inside our house while recovering for a week. 
our cat is injured again. he is too brave, he doesnt run from stuff he really should run from. 
id say he has a broken rib, i was really worried for him earlier but he is mobile now so he doesnt seem too bad. poor little fairy is always gettin in trouble. 
we had a lovely dinner and both my sis brought desert, one brought yummy cheesecake buns and the other brought choc cake, yummy to both, im lucky heartburn has gone since im taking prune juice :) 
im off to bed again soon, id sleep for ireland these days ;) hee hee

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Hi girls! Flying out in about 8ish hours- can't wait to catch up with everyone <3


----------



## Storked

Psst...baby and bump must know where I am because the ads are in Thai :o


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: hope u rest up and relax for.new cycle yucky af cramps no more!! Af stay away from amy we need her pregnant. Anyways new year baby in the making soon and ur all planned. Hsg should show something fxd for this.cycle.
Laura luck of irish is watching out for.u!! What an incredible day for u!! :) amazing. So glad u have ur sisters company get to.see ur friend and are getting lots of handy downs. They are great and amazing to bc now bubs will have necessary stuff and.mommy can relax :) this baby is sooo loved<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany we miss u<3 cant wait to hear all about ur trip and for u to reunite with ur kitty for ur sake. Hope bubs is doing well


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Hi girls! Flying out in about 8ish hours- can't wait to catch up with everyone <3

wow that went fast , hope u had a ball xxxxxxxxxxx
b and b are spyin on u :) if i ever click on their adds, the ones i clicked on keep coming back up so they must have records some how. 
lookin forward to all ur news xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen it does feel like other people care for bub when they help doesnt it ;)
all good ;) r u nearly sorted now? xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx

my kitty is still in pain, i think he is just bruised though. he had milk and is moving around bits so i dont think things r broken . hope he recovers fast. i hate seein him like this. he is curled up sound asleep beside me now so hoping he is healing in his sleep. ive been giving him lots of reiki as well so hope he gets better fast :)


----------



## jen435

Laura im as ready as i can be. I need nursing top still and pads for in bra and have to throw stuff in hosp bag yet. Baby doesnt have a newborn outfit either. U think a 0-3month outfit would fit a 6-8lb baby?? No idea if she will be bigger or not. 

Laura having contractions plug loss or anything?? Im getting so anxious now.

Hows everyones weekend go? Amy how are u? Heres to a new cycle and a ny baby!! :dust:

Yest i saw my hubbys fam then indulged in junk food :( seriously its really bad how much i ate.... Then today went for pedi and they got my ingrown toe nails out!! So much releif i have with em out. Def qorth 20!! My doctor charges 150 to do that and i dont even get a pedi included. I over ate again today and feel guilty. Can u tell UE kicked in and i got food in house now?? Its sad that i over over eat when i have food. Gotta learn there is always tomorrow.

Thinking of everyone!<3


----------



## jen435

Laura hope kitty is better and ur such a good mommy doing reiki on her<3


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Hope that everyone had a wonderful weekend :)

Bethany, that did go by fast! I too hop eyou had a great time and cant wait for you to come back on here!

Laura, Im so sorry to hear about your kitty. I hope he' sdoing better.. poor meow :(

Jen, your lo sure is getting lots of yummy stuff huh? lol Im glad that you are able to induldge a little now. Also glad you got to get a pedi. nothing worse than an ingrown... OUCH!

Angel & Jess, hope you and bumps are doing well!

:wave: to everyone!

AFM~ nothing much... 5th day on Clomid and hotflashes.. oh boy lucky me! hahah :haha:


----------



## jen435

Aw amy and its only monday! Well u have us to get u through this week :) hotflashes dont seem fun. How is weather by u? Im anxious for the 70's.


----------



## jen435

Also when do u go for hsg?


----------



## mommylov

I only have 2 more days left of Clomid so trying to keep my eye on the prize lol. HSG is scheduled for this thursday. I decided to take the day off 1. because I have time I need to burn and 2. I dont want to come into work after having been violated lol. Folliscan is scheduled for next monday the 29th at 8am. Hopefully by that day we'll have an idea of when to expect to go in for our IUI.

Weather has been up and down here. One day we get a decent amout of snow. The next day its all melted and near the 60's. Snow doesnt stay on the ground here for very long at all. I think when people think of CO they think we are just covered in snow all the time which is so not the case. Suppose tomaybe rain today and tomorrow a little. Maybe a wintery mix of rain and snow but not too much in the forcast. Then suppose to warm up the rest of the week and get into the 70's as well!


----------



## mommylov

On a side note... dont know if you girls remember Cheryl? She was on here for a bit when I got here but then got pregnant and dissapeared lol. Well she is on another thread I go into sometimes and just wanted to tell you she had her little boy on the 16th :)


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey girls!!!

Firstly, huge apologies i've not been on here for a while, i've had a really tough time handling things and i started my birth control and i just needed a break, not from you girls i don't mean that to sound like that, but a break from anything TTC, to try and get me back to normal!
Theres so much to catch up on but don't think i'll find time :( Any updates on you all? How are all the pregnant people? TTCers? I've missed you all alot!! 
Hope you are all okay?!

Well, ive completed my first month of BC, been spotting almost every day with a few days of really heavy blood, but i don't really mind, i just feel relieved to not be worrying about AF coming every month! I feel a bit better in myself now..

Ive taken lots of online courses including nursing studies, mental health in patients, lots of different things to help me when i am applying for jobs at the hospital. Ive applied for several hospital jobs i would like so i am hoping to hear from at least one of them soon for an interview..

I had a bit of a breakdown a few weeks ago, died my hair pink and got extensions , i look a right mess i really do, i became a different person a few weeks ago, i was mean and angry and aggressive and just down n out bad company, so i've had to go back on suppressants for my mental disorder to try and level myself out for a year or so. I have decided to ttc again in a few years when me and chris have sorted our careers out and a new house..

My job are being right a55h0les at the moment, but i am going to get them.. Basically you know my operation? Well it was scheduled for the end of may, so i was going to work until then, and go off paid sick until i found another job and then resigned, but now the hospital rang me today and said they really want to get me in ASAP and asked if i could come in next monday for my operation i said yes, so i will work this week, and then get signed off indfinitely from the doctors until i find a new job.. Whats also great about my operation is they have said that while they are in there they are going to do some exploratory surgery to see if there is any reason i miscarry when i get so far into my pregnancy, so i am actually really looking forward to it, if they dont find anything ill know it just isnt the right time for babies, and if they do find something, it means i can relax for a few years and get the help i need when i DO ttc again :)

So ive been quite busy repairing myself the past few weeks / months and i really am sorry for just disappearing, but it was the best thing i did. I chucked out everything in related to TTC, my charts have gone, thermometer in the bin, all my ovulation tests and hpts and folic acid. All of it gone. Im on birth control and vitamins to help my hair grow out. I started excercising again and feel alot better...

Sorry for the long post but i just have so much to tell u all!!

I love u all xxxxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

And me and chris have become alot closer dont get me wrong, a few weeks ago the stress almost split us up, but we have got back on the right path, in fact tonight we are driving 80 miles to lincoln to get a bette view of the sky, i dont know if u know but theres meant to be a meteor shower tonight and i would like to go and see it , would be an amazing and inspriing thing to happen right now, give me some hope of the great things that are out there.. Im also a bit sad, my sister has decided she wants to abroad and see if she can find work for the rest of this year, and she is like my right arm, i will miss her so much.. Me and her were in a huge car accident last weekend, her whole car had to be scrapped because it was compeltely wrote off, a car flew into the side of us into my passenger door and my whole body hurts. kind glad i wasnt pregnant can u imagine how bad that would have been! we were literally pushed for a good few metres the car hit us that hard! I dont know, drama drama drama ay lol! xxx


----------



## jen435

Hi tash glad u ans chris are okay :hugs: sound like alot has been happening. I hope your surgery gets all straightened out and goes well. Sorry about work but hopefully with ur classes ull.get new job soon! So glad tp hear from u. Sorry u felt u meeded a break but we all cope different and im very glad that ur okay<3

Amy such a busy week for u! Glad ur able to have thursday off. Really want all this stuff to go well and u to be able to save a load of time off with ur baby<3 iui im not familiar to much with but really need this to.work for u<3 ill be praying extra this month. Here is for good nees thurs good foliscan and doctor picking proper day for iui. :dust: for the weather yea CO id think snow but not every day. I know it can be nice there. 60s would be lovely and 70s amazing!! I hope u get it. U must be tired of snow. Im tired of windy days im the 50s. I look forward to summer :)

Aww congrats to cheryl!! :) that is wonderful news! This journey is so long and hard emotionally that im so thankful when others find their joy from it in the end. So thank you for sharing. Amy i cant wait for ur bfp ur ultrasound ur symptom journey and all that comes with pregnancy for u. I just want to see u holding ur beautiful baby/babies! I know its coming for u!!<3


----------



## mommylov

Hey Tash! Wow you have been a busy girl! So glad that you and Chris are doign well and that you are ok after your accident. Not that it was good for it to happen to you at all but def a good thing that you werent preggers. Update for me, nothing much. not pregnant, still on clomid, ovulate and have great levels of everything everymonth so we are goign for a IUI this cycle (Next week sometime).

Jen, Thanks hun that really means alot. I too get excited when I hear women succeeding after going on this journey. Just gets me hopeful again. :hugs: I too hope this all works. The IUI sounds like an easy enough process but kind of tricky. Need to go to a clinic that is down the street from my dr so that dh can supply them with his men. They then wash it and analyze it to make sure there is a good amount and what not. I think they also remove the weak sperm or ones with chromosonal issues. Then we drive it to my dr's office, they inseminate and I lay there for 15-30 mins then off to work! lol


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ames its brilliant that you are ovulating and everything! I will definitely be keeping my fingers crossed for u !! I actually feel quite relaxed now :) busy planning the wedding!! xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh yay wedding planning!!!! When are you guys getting married again? Yo umay have mentioned :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen im not sure bout clothes size either, i was thinkin 0-3 months since they said my bub was big, u too i reckon. but my Sil sadi to maybe have small few new baby just in case. she gave me 4 baby gros and i had vests anyway of that size in case bub comes early or is smaller than they think. but it wouldnt be end of world if bub clothes were bigger, it be worse if too small i think :)
ive been gettin mucus on and off all the time.
i have had some tightenings alright but nothing major. 
im happy not to have any for a while, we have a way to go yet :)
but bub be fine if they came now anyway ;)
how bout u?
meow is a lot better, not right but much better, eating away now again and moving more so its a relief. :)
ive been eating more the past week, ive just been hungry some days, thinkin bubs must be growing mad, dont beat urself up :)


amy hope the hot flashes arent too awfull and hipe they r one step closer to LO xxxxx
dead right to take day off for hsg, u need some pampering and tlc xxxxx
iui plan sounds good xxx fx

tash we missed u but totaly understand the need for a break xxxxxx
glad ur ok after the crash how awfull xxxxxxxx hugs xxxx
glad ur better with chris and lookin after urself too, fx on the job front for u xxxxxx
ooohh wedding planning goin on, exciting :)

had hosp app today , they sadi bub is growing away and has fluid so its good. 
also she finally saw properly , bub is a boy :)
i asked her to check thinkin she wouldnt be able as per usual. s she was scannin away and then said baby is a boy, oh def a boy :)
i had protein in my urine, they sent away the sample to be checked and will ring me if infection, i think there is cos last week ive been feelin crappy, least now i know why.
my blood pressure was fine, but i had protein in my pee, have been gettin head aches and swelling. so im pretty sure i prob have infection. least they r checkin now.
glad bub is good :) and growin away., 
i asked if there was danger of needin c section if bub got too big and she said , oh no way :) so im happy ;)


----------



## lilesMom

whoops double post, my comp went bananas, 
bethany hope u got home alright xxxx

angel hope u enjoyin Dh time xxxxxxx

jess hi , hope u and urs r all good xxx


----------



## jen435

Amy<3 your amazing and all this will workout. sounds like the birds are in line so now all we can do is be as patient as we can and wait :) im honestly excited I know something has to give!

Tash yay for wedding planning!! :)

Horsey your wedding is coming up isnt it? How is everything going for you? Miss you <3

Laura yes bubs measurements in ultrasound arent 100% accurate now but can be smaller or bigger. I know someone who gave birth to a 11lb 3oz baby naturally!!! So I know our babys will be just fine! How exciting to officially know BOY!!! :) yay!! now you can get your baby boy outfit ready for him! :) Finally to big to be so shy. I really want an ultrasound to see babys position/measurements just once more since its been since 24weeks. But I dont think they will let me have one. So glad they checked your urine and I pray for no infection but im glad you know what was causing yu to feel bad. I hope your okay and im really glad that little man is okay :) YAY!!

Angel and Jess how are you and bubs? Hope you both had a great weekend!!!

Bethany love all your pictures!! Did you get a monkey?? or was that just a random one? sooo soo cute!! Hubby eatting grasshoppers lol thats so silly! I hope you start to adjust back to normal time zone soon! If not I think its obvious you should move there :) How did you like it? How was the bathroom situation?? How are you? Hows the baby? Any symptoms or has baby been good to you?<3


----------



## mommylov

Laura glad they confirmed bub is a boy! Im sorry to hear about the protein in your unrine. I hope that it isnt something to bad and that you get better soon!


----------



## lilesMom

jen its a bit silly but im hoping mild infection so they can fix it and i wont have 7.5 weeks of feeling crappy :) (aiming for max so i can be pleasantly surprised :) ) or else to just feel better would be ideal :)
yeah i hadnt thought of that i suppose im safe enough to put the boyish clothes in hosp bag now arent i? all neutral so far :) 
has it been that long jen, god yucky, demand u/s :) 
im lucky in a way they transferred me to other clinic cos i got more scans, have mini one every time i got to hosp app. is nice :)
whens ur next app?
i dont have to go back to hosp till 38 weeks :)
my own doc at 36 but glad no hosp for a while, the drive and the wait r gettin harder :)

amy i think it will just be mild uti :) thanks xxxxxxxxxxxx
how u doin?


----------



## lilesMom

lots of good news today too. :)
bub is good , fluid is good :) bub is growin away, no threat of c section yet :)
liver is behaving its self, thyroid is borderline, little low but not enough for more meds.
so all good ;)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! 

jen, thanks for the kind words hun :hugs:

Laura, Im so glad to hear that everything went well! Hope youre feeling better now!

Angel, are you doing? Im sure enjoying your hubby being home :) 

Tash, Jess, Bethany... everyone.. :wave: :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

amy thanks hope alls well with u honey xxxx

i feel much better this eve, legs still swellin though, but swellin is normal enough for some people at this stage anyway, im drinkin bucket loads and i spent few hours down my field on swing chair in the sun today so i feel much better :)
it was first genuinely warm day here, it was lovely. ive sat out some days but always needed blanket before now, i had my belly out to the sun and he was kickin away., they r supposed to be able to see the light, he def could feel the heat anyway :)
just had nicest dinner of breaded cod and spinach, def a new fave , yummy .
i want it tomor too :) 

hope alls well with ye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope all of you are having a wonderful day.

Amy, how are ya hon? Ready for this month?? Is af almost over? Anyways I hope you are feeling better lately. :hugs:

Bethany, so I hear you are back from your vacation. I hope you had a great time. How's your bump doing? Almost 12 weeks!!!! That's a huge milestone hon. How are you feeling?

Jen, I know you are very busy lately. So glad you are getting your ue now!! Just in time too. I hope things are going great for you.

Laura, I hope the swelling is easing up a bit. Just keep those legs elevated and plenty of water. I notice when I am on my feet for too long or especially sitting for too long I will get a tad bit of swelling.

Angel, hope you are having a great time with your dh!! Enjoy your time with him. I know you missed him a lot. Hows the little man doing?? 

Tash, great to hear from you and I am glad you are doing a lot better. Thank God you are ok from the car accident! Thankx for giving us an update on how things are going for you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Went to the doc today. I'm almost 29 weeks. Baby looked good. She was very calm and sleeping. She woke up after the appointment though. No signs of preeclampsia yet. Hopefully I don't get it. Doc says I have about a 5 to 10 percent chance of getting it. But he likes that my blood pressure is well controlled, and no protein in my urine. FX everything goes well. He gave me permission to buy baby things.. lol. He actually persuaded me to start preparing. I think I will start when I hit the 30 week mark. Anyways that's all that is new with me. Hope all of you have a lovely day! :hugs: to all!


----------



## jen435

Sounds like there is good news all around! :) 

Amy thinking of you this week. I cant wait for all your results<3

Laura so glad you can pack your bag and have your lil mans outfit layed out! Any idea what oh will name him?? Also any word from your doctor today?? That is soooo cute how he kicked away with the sunlight!! Super cute :)

Jess so glad that your doctor gave you the okay :) You needed that!! This little one is all yours!!<3 30 weeks in just about here! You will enjoy shopping for her! So many cute things out there!

Angel how are you and baby??? Assuming your enjoying your time with dh?<3 I truely hope so!

Im sooo ready to have this baby as im starting to feel really heavy and huge but its totally worth it. Cant believe due date (original one) is in 5 weeks!!! In a way I want her to be fully ready and full term so I really hope she stays in!! Laura in sure you feel same way!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies, not feeling well today :( Dont know whats wrong. Text dr to see if she wants me to come in. Also had a temp spike this morning so I dont know what thats about. Maybe a slight fever?


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

jess glad u had good docs visit xx
happy buyin :) ur doc sounds nice :) glad no sign of pre e too xxx
my swelling has upped the ante a bit, not sur eif its a normal bit or not normal bit, im not sure how much is normal :)
still feel like i have uti but no word from the hosp.
im gonna wait till tomoro and if i still feel sicky il go to my doc. i was helping my mom mind 4 of my nieces and nephews today so i am tired so maybe that is why i feel crappy but i dont think so, feels like uti.
lots of water and rest and see if it goes :)

jen i hear ya :) my bump feels like lead sometimes and wouldnt mind goin in early :)
but totally wanna go to term for bubs sake :)

angel hurray for redecorating xxxxx

amy hugs xxxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 
i had 3 hr sleep and then played croquet on the lawn with Oh :)
im feelin much better , i still look puffy but feel less swollen, legs up now, so hoping it comes down a bit . ive put on 8 pounds over last 2 weeks ish but i know most is fluid.
hope i stop swellin now!!! :) 

hope alls well with ye.

bethany how u doin? u settled back home?


----------



## Storked

Hi guys! I can finally reply and NOT from my phone! DH got me an iPad! Squee!
Yup we are home with our kitty again. Had a blast on vacation but was so homesick for my cat. I missed him more than my family ;)

Amy, when is your IUI?

Horsey, are you in the TWW or do you have another IUI coming up?

Dust to you both ^^^^^ :dust:

Jen, you are so close to having that baby! Can't wait to read the birth story!

Laura, hurray for confirmation of boy! What is a warm day in Ireland like? :)

Angel, hurray for decorating! How are you doing?

Jessica, prepare when you are ready to :hugs:

AFM, I see my doc on Monday. Hoping that things still are going smoothly. My poor baby probably had a rough time in Thailand because I was usually vomiting and dehydrated despite being careful.


----------



## lilesMom

huray for ipad and kitty, both really good reasons to come home ;) :)
glad u had lovely hol ,ur pics r cool :) brings back lots of good memories :)
also the being sick does too, not so good memories of thailand ;) i was constantly slightly sick while there from food, my tummy is a sensitive soul :)
cant imagine how bad i be if preg too xxx hope ur feelin alright now hon xxx
a sunny day in ireland is great :) we get so few we really appreciate um :)
everyone ditches as much clothes as poss and goes$ out for too long in sun and turns brown or in lots of cases including mine pink :)
it was around 20c which is highest we have had with sun for quite some time :)
that with my bub as central heating made it lovely and warm for me :)
your bub will be bub will be just fine after u being sick, he/she gets best of everything, its u had to suffer ;) xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, even the bottled water made me puke. I think my body just likes everything to be iced and I couldn't have the ice there lol. But near the end even the food had to be Western or I was ill all over the place. It may be a while before I can eat certain foods again :)
The scariest was going to Pantip- I became overheated and nearly passed out on the street! DH got a taxi to drive us around until I cooled off. The driver told him that I was too pale and delicate for the heat there lol

See Laura I am jealous of your overcast. Let's trade places- you can live here in Houston and I will live in Ireland :D
Though you are cozy warm what with growing your baby and all!


----------



## lilesMom

arggh i had message typed to u bethany and my comp went bananas . doh
poor u, being sick all the time, xx
do u feel back to normal now? hope so, xx
we need happy medium between ireland and houston, the heat u have would kill me too ;) some where in middle be nice :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flasher:


(PS Glad you're home safely Bethany. Nothing like toughing out ms in a 3rd world country.)


----------



## Storked

Angel, they just assumed I was a drunk farang lol! Glad to see you!

Laura, not back to normal really. Alternately starving and puking still. Not sure if I should give up on food or not. I hate wasting food!
So where do you think the middle is for Ireland and Texas? :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh no bethany how yucky, i resume ur tryin little and often and plain as poss food ?
stupid ms xxx hope it lets up for u soon xxx
um geographically i think middle is prob in the ocean :) 
but weather wise um...........
maybe spain or somewhere? 
usually nice and warmbut not super humid? maybe canary islands, they only get rain on timy few days in a yr :) but have still got fresh air.
what do u think? :)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx

i feel like crap today, i slept for 2 hrs yest eve and about 14 hrs last nt and im still wrecked, i really think i have uti but havent heard from hosp and when i try ringin they keep transferrin me to numbers that ring out. just had a big cry cos i was gettin frustrated, i htink i should prob go to my own doc but if i go now im def likely to cry on um and i dontwant to. i rangum during the week and they were no help at all. they just said oh hospital will ring u. 
i have had lots of tests juts go missing before and am afraid that is prob what happenin now cos i feel crap!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, all I ate yesterday was some hash browns and toast. Very mild. Then that night I ate just one small taco. Beef, lettuce, cheese- nothing crazy. Tasted so good but it came back up. I have decided to stick with French fries and gravy today. It doesn't make me sick lol.

Never been to Spain. Is it really warm? Still need the occasional cold weather :)

Laura, that would piss me off. Especially since UTIs during pregnancy can turn serious they need to get their butts moving and get back to you! :hugs: rest all you can with plenty of fluids


----------



## lilesMom

u have made me want hash browns ;) xx
ms is a butt pain, its so hard to figure out cos it changes too, u can be fine with something one day and then all of a sudden it doesnt work for u anymore.
hope ur chips and gravy settle nicely ;)
yeah i should prob just ring my doc now ive calmed down :)
i dont feel hideous but have felt pretty crappy for a week and a half , it gets annoying :)
ive drank 1.5 litres of water so far and im only up 2 hours ish :)
in evening s and in winter spain would still be a lot cooler, main land spain wouldnt be a million miles form irish weather but canary islands would be cool but not freezing in winter , i think u would prob find it ok :) do ye get cold ever? :)


----------



## Storked

Well, Houston doesn't seem to get too cold but in Dublin it would ice up and even snow in winter! Snow was rare and always melted into ice :)
I do like me *some* cold weather lol! 

Good crunchy hash browns sure can hit the spot! Don't know what it is about potatoes but they treat me nicely when I don't feel good.
Yep get to calling your doctor honey. It is crazy to me that you even have to go through the hospital at all- it is so easy to diagnose a UTI! They even sell home strips here in the US and they work


----------



## lilesMom

we get too much cold weather for me to appreciate it anymore ;) although when i was travellin i did miss it :)
my uti s can be a bit funny, the dip test just shows up blood or protein, in this case protein and when they send it to lab to double check for infection it shows up. thats why i think it may have gone missing . the labs here like losing my stuff ;)
im being a big baby which is making me think i have one, i always get weak and pathetic emotionally when i have uti :) 
id love a big potatoey dinner now ;) but im too lazy to go make it ;)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna have another snooze and hope i wake u all better ;) there r a lot of colds and flus goin around here so hopefully its just a bug or something. my docs office not answering phone now either so maybe i am just meant to sleep it off :)
chat soon xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! We made it to page 1000 of this thread! WOW hahah

Bethany, welcome back!!! Im so sorry tha tyou got sick and oberheated but so glad that you still had a good time and made it back safe :hugs: We missed you loads!

Angel, :rofl: love the flashing lol How are you doing hun?

Laura, Jess & Jen, How are you ladies feeling?

Im doing ok. The HSG yesterday was WAY more painful than the first in Dec. The dr thinks its because my right tube may have been blocked but now both tubes are clear and free flowing! :dance: Everything was great and well worth the pain! Now Im hoping that the combo of a HSG & IUI will = baby! I have my folliscan on Monday mornign and depending on what is seen then, the IUI will be shrotly after... maybe the next day or something. Im going to start OPK's tomorrow so they will just wait for a + before doing the IUI. She doesnt think I need a trigger since I ovulate on my own. Fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is doing well and sending love to you all and anyone Ive missed!
:hug:


----------



## Storked

Laura, let me know if sleeping helped! I slept the day away and then felt like a butt because my BFF called twice while I was asleep

Amy, sorry the HSG was painful but how awesome to think of nice and open tubes!


----------



## jen435

Amy so glad u had hsg repeated so sorry it was painful praying this month is it!

Laura so sorry ur in pain also. Darn doctors utis arent something to play around with esp when pregnant. I hope u get anwsers and are feeling better :hugs:

Bethany you sound like me during first trimester couldnt keep anything down not even water. I hope ur ms ease up. Thid lil one is worth it and ur a trooper for dealing with it and enjoying ur vaca. So sorry about the heat im so glad ur hubby took care of u gettin that cab. This lil one will be so loved. When is ur next appt? Hope ur feeling better bethany!!

Angel Jess how are you & ur los?


----------



## Storked

Jen, how are you? Gah can't believe how close you and Laura are :)
My next appointment is on Monday. Never got a call from OB to confirm but I didn't cancel so they better be expecting me lol. Right now I am drinking watered down juice and seem to be doing ok. DH rocks- he is at the store right now getting groceries. Our apartment is a sty but too sick to clean. Boo!


----------



## jen435

Oh bethany im sure its not dirty ur ur used to sparkling clean with everything in order :) take care of u and lo first! Thats most important. So glad hubby is helping and finding some things to keep down. Water drinks is so important for u to stay hydrated it will help u feel better and keep headaches away and ur body from feeling run down. Not sure if any of ur ms include that i hope.not thou. Yay doctors on monday!! :) i am anxious to hear about it!! So glad ur dh is grocery shopping for u both :) what a great man u have!

Im doing okay. Pretty much anxious to meet her but want her born at 40weeks so i know she is full term and ready. Dh is ready for.her now lol


----------



## Storked

He is just excited to finally "meet" her Jen :) it'll be 40 weeks before you know it!


----------



## Storked

So I went out for lemonade drink mix (forgot to ask DH to get it) and I am keeping down my first meal in days. Woohoo!


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

bethany i feel a lot better today, ive slept most of last 2 days, i slept for 15 hrs last nt even though i had snoozed both yest and day before :) im still a bit off but much better thanks xxx im still gonna get um to check pee when i go to doc on monday though to make sure. there are loads of bugs going around here cos one day we have sun, next rain , next hail so everyone is sick.
some days i do no cleaning now bethany and ive quit feelin guilty :)
when im able i get struck in when im not i dont :)
Oh helps , a little unwillingly but he does help now lately ;)
im just too big and sore some days :) 
we will be back to normal in a bit , its not ridiculous to need help, we r growing bubs :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx
hurray for keeping down food :) xxxxxxxxxxxx

amy hurray for clear tubes xxxxxx this wil totally do the trick for u now honey xxxxx

jen thanks xxx
how u doin hon? 

jess how r u keeping sweetie? x

angel how u doin chick?xx
tash and horsey , u still readin ? hi babe xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx

i just had rasher adn sausage sadnwhich and i want more, i think if i let myself i would have the whole pack!!! :) ive been thinkin about um for a few days now and thought wasnt goin away so i had to have it ;)


----------



## lilesMom

ps jen , is ur DD gone head down? xxx
my bub feels like he is tryin to burrow his way out sometimes now :) 
can stop me in my tracks walking sometimes, makes me a little self conscious in public ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

angel happy choosing, dont get bogged down in it all :) im sure ur Lo will love whatever u pick :) :)
boo Dh is off again, but a mini trip is better than long. xx how long this time? xx

no news with me, im much better but still a bit off. but a million times better than i was so its all ok :)


----------



## jen435

Laura glad you are better!! :) I still hope you hear from doctors by tomorrow!!! This is nuts they would make you wait to know if you had uti pregnant! I know in us if you have uti or test positive for Strep B they give you antibiotics while you are in labor to prevent infection to baby. I hope they give this to you just incase since I believe you had one while pregnant already.<3

Angel aww so sorry DH is going away again. :( I hope not long this time As for highchair picking and all the baby stuff its so much fun and just get what you like :) I went with a 3 in 1 graco highchair and love it! The reviews are great its been out for a while and no recalls. Can use it as infant seat since it reclines back, booster seat and at the table! So she can use it as a toddler if we need to. Your babyshowers will be amazing im sure!! :) This little one is soooo blessed!

Jess how are you and bubs???

Amy how is your weekend? Lots of luck on monday and im so thrilled your tubes are all cleared!! Heres to lots of eggs ready to be released and ovulation happening on time!! :) This is it! I have so much faith!<3

Horsey and Tash how are you? How are the wedding plans coming along? Miss you both!!


----------



## jen435

As for me im okay! Want to say baby is head down now and its so hard to hold myself when I have to go and its all the time!!! I been taking walks and sitting up and such in hopes to help her engage if she is... Id really like to go naturally. I mean I know I have time still and by all means the longer she is in the best for her health :) So I want to make the 39-40 week mark for certain but dont want doctors telling me I have to be induced due to any events or for their convience... Anyways... Weekend was good I guess. My mil got us a take home baby outfit in newborns :) Its a pink and white striped dress with a little white button shirt to go over her arms. I dont have a hat though to match :( I packed her white socks and a white bow headband for her hair since no hat. I do feel a newborn should have a hat on their head leaving hospital. So feeling guilty for not having one in her hospital bag. What do you all think should I buy her one or do you think its unnecessary?


----------



## lilesMom

aw jen ur outfit sounds super cute ;) i would get a hat if u could, hospitals are hot and babies lose a lot of heat through top of head. could u pick u one up in a second hand shop or something? :) xx
now im feelin better i wanna go to 40 weeks again :) id be happy anytime after 38 really though :) make sure bub is all good first :) 
im goin to doc today for certs so il get um to dip pee again today to check for infection and protein, they r pretty good in my own docs office and will listen to me. 
hopsital are too busy and docs tend to dismiss u a little bit sometimes.


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope all of you and your bumps are doing well!

Went in for my folli scan this morning. Nothing to great this month :( Lining measure at 8.5 but only on folli and it is at 13mm right now. Im on cd12 so I still have a few days before I O but was hoping for better news. Looks like Im going to ovulate from the right this month. I have o from the left the past three months so hoping that the right side is lucky.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel. I normally test at night but my dr told me the same thing. Said that she would like me to test sometime between 12noon-3pm. I have a feeling I will be ovulating late this month too. My temps so far this cycle have been all over the place. I still dont feel 100%. I read about it and FF says that it can be a sign of either no ovulation or late ovulation. Ive never not ovulated but I have ovulated late before. Given the folli size and history and that info about temps, I think Im just going to O late this month. Oh well. Thanks for continuing to stalk my chart! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Im not sure. I know that she will want to repeat my progesterone test since I have had issues with that in the past but other than that, Im not sure. She briefly went over what we need to do once we get our +opk but thats about it. Im sure we will get more instruction once we are there for the IUI. She did tell me that she will do a folliscan the the day of the IUI. She said something about if the folli didnt release despite a surge, then they may do more than one IUI this cycle.


----------



## jen435

Amy if u recall i got a positive opk very late in my cycle the month i got pregnant. Its why i really believe im due june 1 not may 17. Your foli size sounds good thou sorry its only one but its most important for swimmers to be present and egg to be good! Im praying this is ur month amy. Have some faith. I know its hard but if it drops ur tubes arr clear and think maybe this is the side u got pregnant from before!! :dust:

Angel so glad ur seen so often!! <3 eases the mind. This lo is gonna be amazing amd im glad ur getting ideas of what u like! As far as sleeping on back my ob tells me if u can breath properly and not passing out or fainting ur ok. Kep urself propped up. Only way its unsafe is if u 100% flat on back i already had it happen at an ultrasound and u have so many signs before any danger actually happens. Tingly limbs turn white loss of feeling in body limbs and then u pass out baby cant be affected til ur totally fainted. Sorry long story but keep pillows under head and maybe one under ur knees. Im still sleepin on my back that way and all is fine!


----------



## jen435

Laura good luck today with doctors!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen!

Yes, good luck today Laura! I think Bethany had an apt today too right? Sorry, my mind is mush right now. :(


----------



## jen435

Yes bethany does :) cant wait to hear from everyone!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I see a lot going on here today!! 

Amy, I really feel in my heart that the month you get your bfp, everything might not look perfect (temps etc) but you might get a nice surprise. I know how bad you want to get pregnant, but it also makes me sad to see all of the stress you are going through. And I cannot even imagine exactly what you are going through. I do agree with Angel about just putting the thermometer in the drawer and having fun bding with dh, but i also know that is way easier said than done. But it would help on easing the stress, won't it? A lot of what our bodies does is out of our hands, like when we ovulate etc. I know how frustrating that is. But please don't think you are out for this month because you might ov late. Is this your last month with clomid or you have a couple more months?

Angel, I asked my doc the exact same thing last week, about sleeping position and he kind of laughed it off. I actually asked him is it safe that at times I sleep on my right side and told me it doesn't really matter (he also told me to stay away from the internet). Somehow I don't buy what he told me because I have read everywhere that sleeping on your left side is the best for blood flow. And to think this guy is the head of the high risk perinatal department at my hospital (Kaiser). I have found myself on my back once in a while and it gets me scared. If my husband finds me on my back, he will usually turn my over gently or wake me up so I can turn over. 

Jen, your little princesses outfit sounds so adorable!! That was nice of mil to buy that for you. It sounds like she is being better now, and a lot nicer. Unfortunately, my children only have 1 grandparent, because my dad is no longer with us, and all of you already know the story of dh's family. But my mom is extremely close to my children, so I am very thankful for that. 

Laura and Bethany, I hope your appointments go great!! Laura I hope that you get answers from the docs... finally. They should have never left you hanging like that. Sometimes it feels like we need to babysit these people, doesn't it?

AFM, I am getting really bad asthma and I am scared to take any medicine for it, because of what it could do to baby. The asthma is only bad at night and I bought a cool mist humidifier, but it does nothing to help. Me and dh decided to go start baby shopping when I am 32 weeks. lol.


----------



## Storked

Dropping by real quickly- will reply more later!
Went to doc and it was a quick visit :) we listened to my baby's HB. Just over the moon! It was very healthy and doc said I have a happy baby in my tummy!
I'm going to start taking acid reflux medicine since we think that is the culprit behind my nausea. If it doesn't help she can give me nausea meds. Very happy right now!

Jessica, I take Pulmicort for my asthma. I didn't want to but realized that it doesn't do my baby any good if I can't breathe :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wonderful news Bethany!! I am so happy you have a happy healthy baby!! Do you want to find out the gender, or you rather be surprised? How bad does your asthma get if you aren't medicated?


----------



## jen435

Jess im so sorry about your asthma acting up. Do you think its the season change causing it? I agree with bethany maybe you can take something safer like she is as needed?? I hope you feel better.

Amy I want nothing but the best for you and dh!! Your going to be an amazing mommy!!

Bethany I am overjoyed for you!! Yay for a healthy baby!! acid reflux is what I have as well. I hope the meds help! I take tums for mine and it helps a little. I know antinausea med zofran is expensive but was very helpful (though it think my nausea/vomiting was bc of my appendix going on me mostly)... Im so glad your baby is a health happy baby with a beautiful heart beat! This is it your rainbow baby and I cant wait to hear about your full journey the first kicks, preparing, the birth see pictures of your sweet baby and a happy mommy and daddy!<3 But for now these ms are what you are dealing with totally worth it for a healthy baby but we want you feeling better and your baby getting nutrients from you :)


----------



## jen435

Oh Jess also glad you and hubby finally came to terms on a week to start you baby shopping :) its going to be here before you know it!! 

Im seriously so thankful to have had my baby shower and to get handy downs and all my stuff pretty much done when i did bc i dont have the energy i had then and to be honest it took me a long time to set everything up that we did actually have and get... Cant even say I did everything yet but I can say that we are ready for her whenever she arrives :) Also I lost my job right after my baby shower sooo i think I woulda went crazy if i didnt have everything together mentally before that happened! I feel blessed in that way. And I believe you know when the right time to start preparing and when youd like to have everything done is important for moms sanity!! Im so glad your hubby agrees!! :) 

What themes are you ladies leaning towards?? I have a light purple room with butterflys hung up along with a qoute over her mirror :) I should actually take a picture and share it with you ladies! The changing table and glider doesnt match her room really but its okay they wont be used for longer then 1-3 yrs most likely. The rest will grow with her! So thankful for handy downs!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany that is such great news! This is your rainbow baby and you will be holding this baby soon! happy 12 weeks to you!

Thanks Jess! Im not so much stressed as I am just sad about it. I didnt ever think I would be in this position ever and now that Im here its just depressing sometimes. We arent dtd because we have to abstain before the iui but dont know if we will bd after either. Kind of dont want to take the chance in messing anything up. This is my 4th round on clomid so technically I have 2 more cycles but if i dont get pregnant this cycle then I may ask about just ovulating naturally and doing an iui next cycle. Since I only have the one small folli this cycle, it makes me feel like all the symptoms and hotflashes etc are not worth it. It would be a different story if they were doing something different than what my body normally does like last month but I guess time will tell. I seem to always be planning the next cycle. Im just at the point now to where I think ttc is goign to be a forever journey for me... not motherhood. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, that is heartbreaking, please don't think like that. Please please don't think motherhood is not for you. Now, of course I wouldn't want it to take a year for you to get pregnant (I am sure it will happen way sooner), but don't they say that it can take up to a year for a healthy couple to get pregnant? I am not trying to say it will take you that long, but I what I am trying to reassure you is that it will happen. Hon, you have been pregnant twice already, and now you know the reason behind your miscarriages, so once you get pregnant you already have your folate, and aspirin and great doctors who will take good care of you! The docs have never given you a diagnosis of infertility and there is no way you are infertile, you got pregnant twice already. It is just taking a little longer this time around to get pregnant. Maybe your body just took a little bit longer to completely heal and be prepared for this next pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Maybe, thanks for your sweet words :hugs:

Im so sorry to hear about your asthma :( Is there anything they can give you for it?


----------



## jen435

Amy this ttc journey will lead you to motherhood. You can become pregnant and you have some so far to ever throw in the towel. You will see this will be a thing of the past but i know atm its hard to see the light. :hugs: I really hope things start looking up for you and you feel better bc you deserve to be happy.<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi girls, xxx im caught up but very tired so il keep it short xxx

amy hugs, angel says numbers sound good and she knows her stuff :) xxxx
im thinkin Ov from right side is a great sign after hsg cos now u know u have 2 working tubes instead of one xxxxxxx

bethany im so happy for u sweetie, xxxxxxxxxxx congrats xxxxxxxxxx

jess hope ur asthma is better soon, i agree with bethany, if its very bad id take something hon xxxxxxxx

angel hi, gla du and lo r doin good. xxxxx

jen. ur room sounds amazing xxxxxxx :)

i dont have uti they reckon, they r sending sample to lab to make sure but nothing showed up again today. 
my mom came to doc with me for herself and he ended up sending her to hosp with irreegular heartbeat, i spent 7 hrs in hosp with her and they kept her then for the nt, my bro went up and i came home. i was out with her 12 hrs between doc and hosp. so im tired now. il post properly tomor xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura hon, my goodness you had a tough day. I really hope your mother is ok, and they find out whats going on with her. :( Sorry you had a hard day. I am glad you don't have a uti. How is your swelling doing. I am sure drinking lots of water helps a lot. Keep us updated on your mom is doing, ok hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Right now my dh is giving our room a very detailed cleaning from top to bottom. I wish I could help him, but my asthma will flare up. Hopefully this will help along with the humidifier. If I can control my asthma by reducing allergens, then I won't have to take any medicine. If nothing helps then I will definitely make an appointment with the doc and see what we can do.


----------



## jen435

Jess so glad u have a plan of action. So glad dh is cleaning everything. I hope u find relief<3

Laura im so sorry about ur mom i hope she is okay. Keep us updated. What a long day for u. I hope u become well rested and so glad no.uti.


----------



## jen435

Thanks room really isnt anything crazy its very very simple.


----------



## Storked

Jen, no clue about hats :) did you decide to buy one?
I went out and picked up Zantac this morning to see if it helps with the nausea. I bet you were super sick because of your appendix. How scary!
So when will you post pictures of the nursery honey?

Amy, maybe that right side is lucky! Remember, it just takes one :)
It won't be a forever journey, promise. As Jessica said, you aren't infertile. It will happen. And if it takes longer than you expected for a rainbow it will still be worth it. Took me 9 months after my loss to get pregnant again. :hugs:

Angel, I have heard that your body will let you know when it is uncomfortable during sleep and to not worry in the meantime :)

Jessica, we will for sure find out the gender! DH kind of wants to pay for a private 3D/4D scan at 16 weeks to find out gender. I dunno what I want!
The asthma is pretty bad without my inhaler but I think my asthma is acting up due to allergies. Doctor said to try Zyrtec but I am waiting until I am further along before taking any pills. Do you think allergies could be affecting you? If you do need to go in for an inhaler will you see your OB or a regular doc? If it is a family doc make sure they give you the safer option. 

Laura, how scary for your mom! Have they said what could be causing the irregularity? I hope she gets released soon and that all will be well honey.
Also, grrr on you still not having answers and them sending off another damned sample to get lost. How infuriating. Are they going to culture your urine?

My doctor also told me that at my next appointment she will refer me to a perinatologist since I am high risk. Maybe that means I will get more scans since I didn't get one today lol. I don't think my OB will do one until the 20 weeks scan!


----------



## Storked

Oh soon I am going to splurge on a prenatal yoga class. Yes!


----------



## mommylov

Oh Laura so sorry to hear about your mom. I hope she is ok. Big :hugs: tO you hun. glad that you dont have a UTI. Keep us posted on your mom!

Thanks ladies! I just sent my dr a text. Still not feeling right. Something just feels off. Im tired all of the time and have some other things going on that are making me think maybe I now might have a thyroid issue? I was checked back in Dec before I stared Clomid and everything came back normal. With me feeling the way I do and my pre O temps being really off this month, something is telling me to check it out. Just waiting to see what she says as far as any other testing she wants to do. 

Love to you all and I hope everyone is doing well! :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany so glad ull be seeing high risk doctor and yes it means more scans and those places arr great! Yay for prenatal yoga and private scan for gender reveal :) sooo exciting!!

Amy<3<3<3 im so sorry ur feeling so off. I hope ur okay :hugs: thyroid can def make u tired though. I hope u get anwsers soon. <3

Jess & angel how are u today?

Laura prayed for u and ur mom last night. Hope ur both doing ok today. <3


----------



## jen435

It stopped raining but still gloomy lookin out. Its 1230 almost and im still in bed. Nuts i am going to make a to do list now. Hmm eye brows waxed grocery shop kobe for walk check mail stop at bank also buy a hat. Okay now to find motivation to actually get up. Im so so lazy these days. Plus i have to eat before i leave. My friend and i had plans for lunch but she is def ignoring my messages so i know we arent meeting but wish she would just be honest and tell me she doesnt want to. All well hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## mommylov

Just feel like its one thing after another. I HATE being down or being that person that pees in everyone cherrios so to speak lol. It just seems like I cant catch a break. Yes Ihave gotten pregnant twice but the first didnt work out and the second caused problems and I havent been able to get pregnant since. Next month will mark one year since my husband and I have started this journey and Im in the same position I was a year ago... not pregnant, not children. You girls have been so sweet and have given me such breat advice and support but its hard to see everyone move on sometimes and be the last one standing with nothing to show for it. Seeing you all doing well still gives me some hope though!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, just back from being up with my dad and callin to my mom. 
they r keeping her till thurs anyway, they arent happy with her heart still, 
they r puttin her on blood thinners and in a months time r gonna stop and restart her heart under general to get a normal rhythym ( i cant spell today :) ), going again.
she wil be fine im sure but its a bags seeing her down now.
when i called to my dad first to bring him food and say hi, he was crying. 
he has depression and goes on tablets sometimes, he is going back on um cos of all this, he says he cant stop thinkin of her dying. poor dad :)
im drained cos doc said not to eat today to get rid of bug, im gonna try have a nap now cos im tired and bump is sore, last thing i want is to cause munchkin problems on top of it all :) 

i have caught up but ive forgotten already most of what i wanted to say , silly me :)
so for now just hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxx
il post properly when im more normal :) thanks for well wishes xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thats gotta be awful seein gyour parents like that :( Thats the last thing we would ever want to see is them hurt. I truely hope that they are able to get your mom's heartbeating beating normally. Im glad that they have a plan of attack for her. I also hope that you are able to get rid of the bug that you have as well. Im sure bub doesnt want his mommy feeling bad :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, so sorry for your family going through this. Good thing the docs are on top of everything. So sad for your dad though. It must be so hard for him to see his wife of so many years in the hospital. :( I am glad your parents have so many children to support them through this difficult time. If I am correct, did you say your doc said not to eat today to get rid of the bug? Is that ok to do? It sounds really hard. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I wish I had the words to make you feel better, but I know getting your bfp would be the medicine you need for your aching heart. I hope to God you get your bfp soon. I can't even say I know what you are going through, because I feel it would be insensitive for me because I don't know and even if I did we are all affected differently from different situations. I think what Bethany said is right on though. She took 9 months to get pregnant again and for whatever reason that was when her body was ready. She didn't suffer from any infertility, it just took her longer the second time around. I hope your ttc journey is almost over and you get your bfp as soon as possible hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I think I am going to start taking zyrtec, it is suppose to be safe during pregnancy I believe. I am going to double check though. But all I have been taking is Benadryl and I am scared to take anything else. My asthma is much better today since dh cleaned the whole room. I hope your ms starts easing up soon hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen hon, if your friend is ignoring you she is not worth your thoughts. Real friends don't make plans and then flake out for no reason. Who knows, hopefully she has a good excuse. How are you today hon. How are you and lo doing??

Angel, hope all is well with you. I am sure you are having fun looking for your little mans baby things. I have a question for you, I know nothing about peg perego brand. Do you know about it? I see it is suppose to be a good brand but why? Is is built better?


----------



## lilesMom

thanks girls xx
ive had a sleep so i feel better, my tummy feels worse but i think its cos im hungry and sick now, its best way to get rid of it though. i rang my doc and asked if it was what i should do jess and she said yeah its safe so long as i keep drinking lots :) 
i dont feel hungry anymore anyway just crappy ;)
i was sooo jealous of OHs dinner ;) 
i wanna make my dad diabetic scones but im gonna wait till i can eat tomor , not to torture myself ;) hee hee
my mom is very good with being sick or sore, she is takin it great .
my dad is nearly worse in a way, i hate seeing him like this. 
all going well she should be home end of the week anyway, im glad im not working now so i can be there for them both lots :) dad will be better after few days of tablets and with my mom back ;) 
he is doing the jobs around the house and garden she has been at him to do for months ;) she will be happy when she comes home ;) 

amy so sorry ur feeling down honey, big hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx
im feeling so hopefull for u and ur right ovary :)
it has had a rest now for few months and should be on tip top form to gve u ur bfp xxxxx
i second jess in that i wish i could offer concrete help, so sorry ur suffering xxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hope u can take zyrtec xxxxxxxxxxx u deserve a bit of relief, i know allergies r a total pain xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, when do they normally test the thyroid? It can fluctuate throughout the month right? My siblings are so low on energy but thyroid tests always come back as normal so caffeine addiction it is! But really I always wonder if it is missing something, you know?
No words to say for the sadness. I remember it well. Sometimes it helped to not think of babies at all though it is hard when that is what you want more than anything. Do what is best for you honey. Do you have any trips coming up?

Jen, getting me all excited for the fancy pants doctor ;)
Btw, your friend sounds like an avoidant jackass. Shame on her for ignoring a pregnant lady! And of course you are tired- you are in the final stretch! Hope you find the energy to get the things that you want done :hugs:

Laura, oh you poor mom and dad! Give them hugs for me. Just hate seeing parents sad.

Jessica, let me know how the Zyrtec works out for you! Claritin is also safe I believe, I just can't take it because it quit working for me way back when it was RX only. Mommy needs to breathe! :flower:

Angel, hi honey!

Horsey, I want an update. But if you don't see this it is ok...I will stalk you on here ;)

Zantac did the trick yesterday. Only felt nauseous twice and never puked. It was great. 
Now time for lounging about watching The Mentalist!


----------



## jen435

Amy :hugs: i know the feeling all to well and couldnt imagine what ur feeling with specialists and all the scans. Im praying for u and know that we love u. Ur bfp is what u need along with ultrasound to make it real with a beautiful babies n heartbeats. Its hard to picture i know but i am longing for u to have it so badly. Im sorry i truely dont feel like i have right words to say but know im here for u. I hope they figure out ur thyroid it runs in my family and my doctor said that blood tests are tricky to pick it up since hormones fluctuate thru month. <3 i pray for your happiness and really want the best for u amy<3 please feel better.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Laura im so sad for ur dad :-( its not easy watching the one u love suffer. I pray her heart goes back to normal and she is ok. This must be so hard on u even with alot of siblings<3 i hope there is some good news for her soon. Also hope ur feeling better laura. What bug did u have? Hope ur ok cant imagine a day without food esp in third trimester. Oh ate around u that makes it harder. How are u n ur mom today?


----------



## jen435

Angel i saw the logan theme in their catalog! How cute!! :) how are u and bubs? Any names for him yet? Hubby is starting to second guess zoey he likes layla now and few others crazy. Ill post pics once i get batterys from my mil for camera.

Bethany so glad meds are working! :) enjoy feeling normal acid reflux isnt fun at all.<3

Jess glad dh cleaned it helped u! How did zrytec work? How are u n bubs today?


----------



## jen435

I shouldnt hold my breath anymore friend bailed yest now other friend just bailed on me today :( always excuses til u find pics of what they did all day instead on fb. So tired of basing my schedule around ppl that cancel. Tom i turn 29 im getting old dh cant get me a gift i told him its ok im gettin a dd soon best gift he ever could give me. Guessing my parents will bail on me next :( im so lonely guess i just need to get over it n grow up.

So anyway havent mentioned it on here but last two now three she isnt really moving at all. Told ob they didnt seem concerned. I tried all diff things to get her moving. I know my doctor doesnt want a scan done now but thought another fetal nonstress test woulda been appropriate. Maybe she is sleeping n growing alot. Im tryin to stay positive. I miss my high risk doctor but he stopped seein me after learnin baby was good.


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies :)

Bethany, Dr got back to me and said that I didnt need to have any further testing done. i asked about a repeat thyroid test or FSH test or anything like that but she doesnt seem to think its an issue. In december, they did a mass panel of bloodwork on me so they tested for just about everything under the sun. The only thing that came of it was the MTHFR everything else checked out fine. She did ask me about the lump I have and asked if it had gotten worse or was painful to which I said no. So unless I get a fever or something, Im thinking she thinks it just a bug Im fighting. :( Still -opk's as of now so just waiting for that + so that we can move forward with the IUI. 

Laura, hope you are feeling better! How is your mom doing?

Jess, hope you are feeling better as well!

Hi and hugs to you all! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy i hope ur doctors right. Hope u start to feel better. I am starting to se why u feel ull ovulate late this month. Its not a bad thing if its a few days different. I really want this to some how be it for u<3


----------



## mommylov

Wow we all posted at the same time! Thank you ladies for all your kind words! Angel, I took my temp thi smornign on time and all but didnt update my charts until I got to work this morning. :oops: Been a bit of a dragging morening. :(

Jen, Im so sorry about your friends bailing on you. It kind of sucks feeling alone. I feel the same way being in a new state with no friends. I actually posted something I saw on FB to my page that really spoke to me. It said "do not chase people. Be you and do your own thing and work hard. The right people who beling in your life will come to you and stay". I know its a lot easier said than done but I have faith thats right. Hope you have a wonderful bday with your fam and the people that really matter! <3

Bethany, so glad that the Zantac worked for you!!! :)


----------



## Storked

Angel, our hotel room had a western toilet :D I did use a restroom at a mall that was a squatter. It said "American Standard" on it! But the squatting wasn't bad. The scary part was the fact that 1) you had to plan TP ahead of time- there was a vending machine for it. I kid you not. I regret not taking a picture and 2) no soap anywhere unless I missed a machine. But it was cool, I had hand wipes!
I had opted out of NT scan so it was my own fault that I didn't get an ultrasound. But yes, the HB is amazing :)

No Jen, your friends need to grow up!
As for reduced movement, some friends of mine had that happen when their babies were soon to come so it could be that labor may happen for you soon :)

Amy, boo on a bug! :(


----------



## mommylov

hahah Bethany that wouldve been a site to see! India is the same way or atleast it was the last time I was there. Im sure the people at the airports thought we were crazy because my parents would pack some TP back then! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Hehe Amy you had to pay for TP at public restrooms (they sold it in front of the bathrooms at the weekend market) but it would be available by street vendors as a napkin. Too funny. Tissue was also used as a napkin :)


----------



## mommylov

I all of the sudden have a new found appreciation for TP. I think Ill take a moment to say thanks the next time I go to the restroom today lol


----------



## Storked

True, I am glad that it is always available and that I don't need to hit up a machine first :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I thought the same thing. I unfortunatley went to Dr Google which is what made me start to think about checking my thyroid again and what not. DH said the same thing in that I need to trust my dr more! lol I told him I do but it still wont stop me from asking her questions.


----------



## Storked

Angel, yeah we put too much money in the vending machine so I was sporting TP all the time too :D
Eek I will have to discuss an early scan with DH again! I know that he is impatient. And so is his family lol.

Amy, nothing wrong with a little research. I'm still mad at your doc for wanting to up your clomid dosage that one time!


----------



## mommylov

Exactly! See had I not questioned her, then I would be taking 150mg right now and god knows what would be goign on.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

amy qs for doc are good not bad, they r human and make human errors or forget important things,good on u for being proactive xx
i have low thyroid, i was tested repeatedly for 2 yrs tilll it eventuallt showed up xxx
it can kinda hide too xxx a repeat would do no harm xxxxxxxx

jen my bub has been quiet last few days but its due to tummy bug i think . 
i ate today and moving a bit again . they also have way less room in there now so move much less xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all, im off to bed again, went to see my dad , then my mom, then my dad. im wrecked from it now :) 
not eating didnt work, when i satrted eating , tummy bug came right back , doh


----------



## mommylov

Awww laura sorry to hear tummy bug is back. Starving for one day for nothing... boo :( Hows your mom doing? Get some rest and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jen435

Laura so sorry ur still not feeling well. I hope u are feeling better today. Wish they knew what was up. How is ur mom doing?

Angel love the name :) great idea on name sign also! Love ur train theme!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 

jen happy bday sweetie, it is today isnt it xxxxxxxxxxxx
hope u have alovely one xxxxxxxx
how is bub today? they do say they go quiet before labour ;)
could also be growing :) xxxxxxx

amy hi hon thanks, how u doin today? xxx

my mom is much better today, they have started her on warfarin and gave her tablets and injection to kick start effects, she is a normal colour and can eat again which is great ;) they r keepin her till at least the weekend again. but def better safe than sorry later :)
my dad is much better too, he got sleep last nt and his tablets r kickin in so he is startin to feel better. so all good :)
my tummy is ok today but i had nothing to eat till a little while ago, hoping i be ok, i had dry crackers earlier and just had some turkey and dry crackers now. so hoping it settles alright ;) i felt like i needed to have something for bub, i be worried about him if i dont have anything again. i had nothing tues, very little yest and today , i dont want to starve him !!!!! :) 

hope alls well with ye xxxxx
hi and hugs to all, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thank God your mother is doing better Laura. That is great news. I hope she continues to recover and its good that the docs are taking all necessary precautions! I hope your tummy gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Happy Birthday Jen!! Treat yourself to a nice dinner and some yummy cake!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thank God your mother is doing better Laura. That is great news. I hope she continues to recover and its good that the docs are taking all necessary precautions! I hope your tummy gets better soon. :hugs:

thanks jess :) im very glad she is startin to feel better, the docs have a plan of action for her now too so its great :)
its yucky when u see her sick and arent sure exactly how bad the situation will be. she had her heart scan today but no results yet from it. but they didnt rush her anywhere after it so im assuming its not that bad ;) 
im so tempted to have more food but prob safer to let it till tomoro now ;) 
im down 6 pounds now, dont wanna lose too much at this stage, id prefer to do that once bub is out ;)
im afraid he will wanna come out early if i dont keep him cosy , ha ha ;) 
how r u hon? xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura so glad ur moms okay! Thank goodness. Yes ur little man needs food but will take from u before he goes without. Its mother natures way. I hope your feeling 100% soon.<3

Thanks girls! I had a stressful but ended up ok birthday. My parents brought over aangel food cake with strawberries and whip cream. Hubby just tried to give me an ice cream cake yum too bad im overly full and made him feel bad bc he was excited and i said thank u but i ate too much already. So nice of him though. 

How is everyone today? No one really said?


----------



## lilesMom

yummy to both ur cakes, i cant wait to feel better for cake ;) ha ha xxx
did u get checked out for DD xxx is it just normal quiet growing patch xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i just saw on ur other thread she is good, just sleeping xxx glad they checked u, def better to get checked xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Yes i agree i wrote u back on fb also. She really had me worried and the doctors think just bc high risk doctor said all was good at 24wks im just a worried person and wanted scan no wasntt case and im glad after 45mins of hardly any movement they realized i wasn't just lookin for scan. I was worried about mbilical cord placenta heartbeat. But now i know she is just sleeping nd growing i guess. Still worries me in a way but not as much


----------



## jen435

Www i wish u where all here go have some cake with me!


----------



## lilesMom

me too, id even risk it with dodgy tummy :) hee hee
happy bday xxxx

my bub def has huge patches of not moving now, id say they r saving their strength for growing and then labour, eeekkkk :)


----------



## jen435

Yes.yes they are getting ready for their arrival to keep us awake. So sleeping now :)


----------



## jen435

LLaura are you having any braxxton hicks contractions or cramping yet??


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Angel oh no! Feel better :hugs:
Amy agree with Angel it just has to be! :dust: 

How is everyone today?
Im going to get my haircut i think. Haven't cut it since October so Im way over due. Its gorgeous out today though so kinda Hard to want to be inside. I'll go have lunch and figure it out i guess!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Birthday Jen!!!! Glad you got to have some cake and family time! Next bday will be celebrated with LO :)

Laura, hope you and your mom and dad are all doing well!

Hi to everyone!

Scan went well this morning and ended up ovulating on my own. Turns out that I started surging later in the day yesterday. That was confirmed this morning when my dr said that the egg was releasing. So went ahead with IUI. Keeping my figners crossed now!


----------



## jen435

Amy Im so excited for u this cycle. Im so glad you ovulated and egg released in time for iui :dust: this must work!<3


----------



## jen435

Thank u ladies for bday wishes<3 u ladies are amazing!
Haircut check got my emissions done on my car check took kobe for walk check ate lots of cake today already i need to find healthy food now! Asparagus sound yummy ill make them. I must say these cramps with no movement are still scary to me. I don't get why she doesn't even wiggle :/ i wanna feel her move again.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> LLaura are you having any braxxton hicks contractions or cramping yet??

yeah i think so hon, think i have for a bit , if i am right in thinking what i feel is it :) i have some cramping in my lower back that kinda radiates around under front of bump. its not sore or pain at all, just tight and funny feeling, like really really mild af . but extremely mild. 
also get a tight feeling in bottom of tummy , feels like my tummy flippin over is best way to describe it ;) which is a bad description but is best i have :)
how bout u?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> :cake: Happy Belated Birthday Jen!!
> 
> I'll catch up properly when I get a moment...DH came home yesterday and I think I have a tummy bug...must have caught it from Laura :haha:
> 
> Hope you all are well.
> 
> Amy that +ve OPK has to be around the corner! :dust:

sorry angel :) i didnt just hand it over i still have mine, its sticky bugger :)
im much better today but still have it. 
hoep u feel better soon sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Happy Birthday Jen!!!! Glad you got to have some cake and family time! Next bday will be celebrated with LO :)
> 
> Laura, hope you and your mom and dad are all doing well!
> 
> Hi to everyone!
> 
> Scan went well this morning and ended up ovulating on my own. Turns out that I started surging later in the day yesterday. That was confirmed this morning when my dr said that the egg was releasing. So went ahead with IUI. Keeping my figners crossed now!

hurray amy, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :) ;)
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:baby:
:flower:
:kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Thank u ladies for bday wishes<3 u ladies are amazing!
> Haircut check got my emissions done on my car check took kobe for walk check ate lots of cake today already i need to find healthy food now! Asparagus sound yummy ill make them. I must say these cramps with no movement are still scary to me. I don't get why she doesn't even wiggle :/ i wanna feel her move again.

weird suggestion but do u do kegels. i find if i do them bub will usually move after? also i use hot water bottle n my back and it always get s bub moving , my lower back, the temp change makes bub move.
warm bath work? 
the weekend i went to hosp to get checked none of these worked for me so had to go to get checked, bub was totally fine after , just growing phase, it is worrying though xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my mom is heaps better lookin today, doc says its lookin good for her to prob come home tomor , they r tryin to get her blood levels for warfarin where they want um and it looks good for tomoro. if not then the day after they said :) hurray
my dad is much better after few days of tablets and less worry about mom :)
and knowing she will be home, he cant sleep without her. :) 
nice to know they love each other soo much still :) 
ive eaten good few bits today, still have touch of bug but not a fraction of what it was, i feel a lot better ;) 
my shower is tomor, cant wait to see all the girls :)
i won 340euro today too ;) i won my work draw thing again :) 
so happy , it couldnt come at a better time, i had bills comin out of my ears and its enough to cover most of um. il still be lettin OH cover this month mortgage like he promised. but it will cover the other bills, i would have spent next 2 months payin off :) 
its only one month, im now proud of myself i managed so long on so little money, it was a good lesson to me that money shouldnt matter as much and its not the end of the world if a bill is paid late. ( although i still prefer payin early :) )


----------



## lilesMom

jen, the girls on ur movement thread have gotten a bit carried away havent they :) xxx
some people r very sensitive :)


----------



## jen435

Laura so glad everyone is doing better! Your mom and your dad! You also!!<3 Im glad your bubs is okay! He will be hear soon!! Yay!!

Yes they have really sad


----------



## jen435

Laura definitely cramping and tightening I guess our body is practicing for labor!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just looked at your movement thread Jen, things are getting a tad bit hostile on there. Sorry hon. How is baby doing today? I believe different than most of the ladies on your thread. I think all pregnancies are different and women shouldn't really compare experiences just to tell each other that they are wrong. Jen, I have had 4 pregnancies and all were so radically different. My daughter Natalie never moved a lot and her movements did decrease once I hit 32 weeks,and I had to go in and receive non stress tests 3 times a week and she never reacted how to doctors wanted, she never did move much. But guess what, she ended up with adhd, which I would say is the opposite of how she was in the womb. Its great that you are very proactive and keeping after these docs to take care of you and baby. Just know that I am thinking about you over here and I hope everything is getting better for you. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thank u jess!
Laura congrats on wins! And raffle!! Luck of Irish is with u!!
Huge headache my cell text predictor is annoying.
How are everyone? Enjoy weekend!!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! How was ur weekend? I hope everyone is doing well and feeling ok. Laura bethany Jessica Angel how are u all and bubs? Hope ur all feeling okay and doing well. Amy how are you? I been thinking about u hoping ur okay and enjoyed ur weekend. I been praying that this iui works for u since everything seemed planed so perfect. :dust:


----------



## jen435

Weather in pa has been gorgeous kinda cool still but looks perfect outside. To be honest i done feel comfortable in shorts since in out of shape so important glad its not hot yet. I don't mind wearing pants but having beautiful sunny days! Had a nice weekend with my hubbys family and my pup. Dhaka is hoping for a mothers day baby but im hoping she holds out a little longer. June will work fine for me. But i am having pains in my back and arms shoulders from laying on my side to sleep. Assuming its all the extra weight. I gains alot but its fine just want her healthy and Nnatural. Laura thank u for tips. I got some movements over weekend. Guess she is super busy growing and too big but the little i felt was reassuring. Next appt is Tuesday.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen i think my bub is def quieter too, i got a really movy patch last nt but i usually only get one good , possibly 2 if lucky of these a day now and usually at around 3 or 4 in morn so maybe u sleep through them, i just havent been sleeping properly, (which u prob havent either :) ) . rest of the time is sleep and the odd gentle nudge, if im moving i barely feel it, i dont think i feel it every time he moves at all , he has gotten gentle. :) whatever way he is lying i dont seem to get the whole foot in the ribs thing that loads of moms complain about ;)
hope alls well with u nad ur good weather continues for u xx
its a lovely day here, i think il go for a walk, ive done way too much sittin this weekeend and my back is groaning at me, i got 5 hrs beoken sleep cos of the silly back :)

hope alls well with everyone xxxxx

amy hope sperm and egg got on really well and decided to make u a bub :) xxxxxx

things r better for me again thank god. 
mom came home yest :) 
ive finally started to get some money coming in , not filthy rich but heaps better than it was ;) :) hee hee
i had a great time at my shower sat nt. :) my friends r so good.
my tummy bug is much better, still not right but heaps better :)
went to cinema yest and went to friends house with OH , who took a surprise day off work :) 
so all in all much better than last week xxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Good morning girls! Sorry I haven't been on- DH was a stinker and disabled my wireless router while he was home this weekend so I wouldn't ignore him to surf the net :blush:
Hope you are all doing great!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DA48915B-98B1-4BD4-B188-F623C23CD961-10152-00000DB7A90B890E_zpsc040634b.jpg

MEAT! :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! :kiss:

Laura, so glad you and your mom and dad are all doing better :flower:. Yay for your mom coming home! Hope you all continue to get better.. just in time for bubs! :crib:

Jen, I too read your other forum and wowza :argh:! Some of those ladies need to chill :awww:! I hope they arent stressing you out! I too read that a decrease in movement at this stage is ok. Its good that you are checking in with your dr about it. :thumbup:

Angel, Bethany, Jess, & Rayray.. hope you ladies are doign well with bumps! :baby:

:wave: to anyone I have missed!

Im doing alright.. just wish there was a way to peak in there and see if :spermy: caught the egg. Have I mentioned I HATE the TWW? ](*,) Oh well.... continuing to wait :-= :coffee:

Love to all of you ladies! :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Storked

Amy are you really on CD19? When will you start testing? :)


----------



## lilesMom

bethany, bold Dh xxx :)

amy best o luck hon xxxxxxx

im lulled by a chinese takeaway, i was craving curry, very unusual for me but not for Oh , def his boy in my tummy :) hee hee 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, I am! Need this TWW to move just as quick as the beggining of the cycle! heheh

Laura, Mmmm curry.... Im Indian but like Thai curry more hahah! Hope your food was yummy! :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are going to need a nap after that curry :)

Amy, the anticipation of the TWW always has it dragging :) how soon will you test?


----------



## mommylov

It certainly is :( Ill probably start testing 10dpo so maybe this coming Sunday? I have a fresh new batch of ic's so who knows if I can hold out that long! lol


----------



## Storked

Love IC's! I still have a ton. I think they are good into next year so I am kinda hoping to use them again then.
Sunday feels so far away Amy! Eek!


----------



## Storked

Keep frowning at my crockpot. Wish it was all cooked already lol


----------



## mommylov

It DOES seems like an eternity away! :brat:

:rofl: come on crockpot... dont make the preggy upset... cook dangit... COOK! lol


----------



## Storked

My fault, I put it on low. I am just fainted by the scent as it cooks lol!
How will you pass the time Amy? Any plans for distraction? :)


----------



## mommylov

Not really :oops: Just the normal routine. Im really not feeling it. I think that the timing was great but this was such an off cycle with what happened in the begining. I dont know why but I just dont think it will happen. With so many failed cycles under my belt, its hard to think it will, you know what I mean?


----------



## jen435

Amy darn Tww yay for ics though!! I am really am anxious for ur result as always. I can't wait for u to be pregnant but feel privaged to be part of ur journey getting there. If we lived closer id throw a small party in honor of ur positive hpt and healthy baby!!

Laura curry can't that help with labor? Or maybe is a roomer. Yay for shower and good friends! What did u get? So glad ur parents are ok and ur moms home! Also glad stomach bug is gone. Woo that is a good thing.

Bethany that looks like a delicious peice of meat! I hope it cooks fast for u!! Assuming ur feeling better? Are u still on heartburn med?


----------



## Storked

Jen, still taking the heartburn medicine. Afraid to stop since I still puke occasionally. It could be much worse :O
How are you feeling these days?

Amy, it doesn't always happen on our time. But rainbows will always be worth any wait. Though we would all rather not wait. I just hope you and Horsey both get your rainbows soon <3


----------



## jen435

Today is gorgeous!! I went for a walk also with kobe . He is now exhausted. Im having some.cramping but its only one sided so assuming its nothing. Baby is now waking up i feel her again. Makes me feel better. They are kinda like what u describe Laura. Light movements but so reassuring. My hubby is getting spegettiti w chicken for dinner. I forgot to take dinner out to.thaw out and refuse to thaw anything with microwave. So he will have to live with what i make! I refuse to put oregano and basil in sauce because of theory so ill.be using other spices to flavor it!


----------



## Storked

Dinner sounds tasty Jen! If DH doesn't like it then he can go hungry!
Aw sometimes I wish that I had a dog so that I could walk it <3


----------



## jen435

I second bethany comment to Amy and horsey! <3 

So glad u have relief i.was same with the zofran in my first tri. So completely understand.

Amy :dust: for goodluck and a surprise positive hpt this cycle. I can completely understand ur feeling towards thinking it will happen. Its better to be surprised bc urn miracle will happen on its own term unfortunately. I just hope its this cycle for u like i do every cycle.<3 keep relaxed and busy Amy! So glad u have work and hubby with u on weekend !


----------



## jen435

Bethany walk ur kitty!! I have a neighbor that walks their cat! Super cute!


----------



## jen435

I can't believe my sons birthdate when we lost him is coming up so quickly. I will have to do something special in honor of liam next Friday<3


----------



## Storked

Sending :dust: out too!

What do you think that you will do Jen? Make a cake maybe? I have a friend that does that for her angel's birthday :hugs:
I have a leash for my cat but he is terrified of being outside. He will stick his head out our patio door but that is the most that he is willing to do :)


----------



## Storked

So is it just me or is a peach bigger than a lemon?


----------



## mommylov

Aww thanks Jen and Bethany. You girls are so sweet. I believe that to a certain extent but when my dr starts to scratch her head, I think that'll be a sign that I need to give up. Hopefully that isn't going to happen anytime soon though. 

Hugs to you Jen and for Liam <3


----------



## Storked

Your doc won't scratch her head :) promise!


----------



## jen435

Peach is def bigger then lemon and both are yummy esp in a cold glass water. 

Amy all will be okay<3 i def have faith that you'll be an earth mommy. 

Bethany aww kitty likes indoors  pretty soon u will be walking with ur baby anyways<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Angel hope u keep ur gummies down! Basil and oregano are known to cause contractions there are ppl that use it to have miscarriages around my area how sad :( ppl would love those babies. Anyways what a bathroom project ur having done! Im sure it'll be so lovely when complete. So sorry urn still unable to keep stuff down but so glad bubs is safe.<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

my comp keeps freezing so have to be brief cos its odin my head in :)
i always use basil and oregano too jen adn dont find anything in it. 
think curry is a myth, but i only have very mild curry anyway :)
have a few sis who tried curry when overdue and nada ;)
i think most people try having hot baths and curries when overdue and bub was prob due to come anyway and htey figure it worked :)

we tried to walk our kitty before but we waited till he got too old to try first and he refused to move ;) then he climbed a tree witht he harness on and leash on him ;) 

no news here, slept 15 hrs last nt and still tired, think prob just drained after having sick tummy for well over a week, its still not right. but i have doc tomor anyway for bub appointment so il say it to her then :) 

hope ur food was yummy bethany :)

hurry up TWW for amy xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hurray for new bathroom for angel ;) 

hey jess how u doin?

tash, rayray and horsey not sure if ur still readin but hey ;)

hi and hugs to all. sorry if i missed someone , xxxxxxx

headin to my sis now for IET :) bliss :)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, so sorry youre still not feelign well. I too hope that the gummies do the trick! 

Laura, lots of sleep you got... yay!! Keep resting up!

Thanks Jen & Bethany, I too really hope to be an earth mommy too.

Jess, hope you and your girls are doing well!

:wave: to anyone I missed!!!!


----------



## Storked

Jen, true on walking baby! Gosh I haven't even started to look at baby stuff either. I did that last pregnancy and now I think I am scared to jinx anything.

Angel, the meal was great thanks! Yeah that ticker doesn't always make sense. Another app I have says baby is more of a tangerine. Which is smaller than a lemon lol!
Hope the gummies help you! What kind did you order? I used to take the Target brand ones.
Yay for the end being in sight on the bathroom :D

Laura, hate it when computers are stinky. I never use mine because it freezes. 
Glad you had a great time with your family and that your mum is on the mend :hugs:

Amy, you will be an Earth mommy. We all will. Multiple times I hope :hugs:

Speaking of getting labor started, I have friends who swear by lemon cupcakes! So if y'all go overdue, try lemon cupcakes :)
Watching The Pagemaster but about to stop it and climb back in bed. I have been getting terrible headaches the past few days.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

bethany have u had ur iron levels checked? i was gettin headaches when mine went low before the supplements. xx hope u feel better. xx

jen i was only wondering yest what to do for liles anniversary. its on 24th.
i dont think il do much really , prob just a few prayers and stuff. 
a cake is a good idea bethany xx

my bub is borrowing down big time :) also gettin Bh a good bit tonight i think ;)
hoping its a good sign, id love to go into labour around 38 weeks :)
xxx

hi and hugs to al x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, sorry I've been away for a while. Hope all of you are doing good. 

Amy hows the tww going? I read you are going to start testing on Sunday, right? That's mothers day, perfect!!

Angel, sorry you are still feeling sick. Hopefully you start feeling better soon. Is dh home right now or on business?

Bethany, I think the same way on jinxing things. You aren't the only! I guess because of what we went through we are just being extra careful. I am almost 31 weeks and haven't bought a thing. :( I should have followed what Jen and Laura did and start getting things earlier though, because lately I feel like crap. 

Jen and Laura, you both are considered full term by the end of the week. How exciting!! When I was almost 37 weeks I gave birth to my 7 year old, Natalie. Your babies are really getting ready to make their grand entrance into this world!!

AFM, the asthma came back and horrible. Last Saturday I was up all night with horrible horrible allergy attacks. Sneezing non-stop, sinus pain, it was horrible. Along with this severe wave of fatigue. The baby is way up there and my uterus is putting so much pressure on my diaphragm. So Sunday I woke up with horrible wheezing and asthma. It got so bad I started panicking. It was horrible. I was hoping it would go away by today and it didn't so I went to the doc and got a prescription for albuterol. Even though its not completely safe, the doc said that babies organs are all formed and it should be fine. Better to control my asthma and be able to breathe, than to deny baby oxygen. Asthma coupled with pregnancy is so so painful. :( 

:hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## lilesMom

jess hugs xxxx
def better to be able to breathe xxxx
god u r 31 weeks already, that seemed to go sooo fast :) 
its prob a bad patch hon, hope u be flying again soon xxxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica honey so glad that you have an inhaler! Not being able to breathe is terrible :hugs:
Have you tried the Zyrtec or Claritin?
So sorry you have been feeling too bad to shop for baby but don't beat yourself up for wanting to wait either :hugs:

Laura, I am not sure what they check for in my blood but my iron levels should be great from both prenatal and all the beef that I eat :)
Getting ready to meet baby? How exciting!


----------



## jen435

Jess so glad u have inhaler and breathin a lil better.<3 hopefully by 32wks ull be 100% and ready to shop. Its coming so quick! :)

Bethany amy angel hope u all had good day!! Love u ladies!

Laura agree prayers for liam also will be said and bethanys right cake sounds right. Hmm wonder if ur lil man will be born early burrowing like u said :)

police checked carseat today. It was in very loose. So thankful its in correctly now and learned how to use it properly. Saw doctor he got baby to move for me and tested for strep b. i walked for 45mins today felt good. I have interview tom for wheelchair man driver. No idea what it is but its an interview. Didnt say I was pregnant to her assuming I cant physically do,this job but then again dont think itll pay my bills either. I need hygiene job. Interview practice thou


----------



## Storked

Jen, hope your interview goes well! Are police supposed to check the cars eat for you?
You'd think with all of my nieces and nephews that I would know how to put one of those in but I only ever buckled them into a seat, not had to worry with installing a seat lol.


----------



## mommylov

Jess, I hope you are doing better! That sounds like it was really scary :( Glad the dr gave you something for it and that he said that it wont do anything to your LO. Feel better soon! Oh and yes, going to start testing this weekend :)

Jen, good luck with the interview! Hope that it benefits you whether its just for interviewing xp or financially. I too never thought about having a cop check my carseat. If I ever get to that point, Ill def do the same and have it checked!

Laura, Angel, Bethany... and everyone.... :hugs:


----------



## Storked

What is going on today Amy? :)

Confession guys...I totally bought a bucket of sour punch straws :blush:
WHO CAN RESIST?


----------



## mommylov

:rofl: enjoy them Bethany! 

Not much... still waiting. :coffee:


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

bethany what r sour punch straws ?

amy hope ur holding up ok and wait goes fast xxx

jess hope ur new meds r helping u xxx

jen fx for job, im not sure what it is but hoping u get it ;) xxxxx

angel how u doin? u feelin any better hon? hope so xxx

tash hope ur on the mend too xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx

was at my doc today, just routine visit . bub is all good she said ;)
she told me to continue eating little and plain for another while to get rid of bug. 
it will be 2 weeks tmor and i still dont feel right . im heaps better but not 100. doh!!
im hungry now a little but am afraid of food :) :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, if you were here I would share ;) and we could watch movies all day!

Laura, sour punch straws are amazing! A tasty candy. Now I am thinking about what candy you have in Ireland. And feel bad because I bet you don't have any Mexican candy. That is some good stuff!
Is the plain eating helping you to feel better? Stick with whatever works :hugs: it is stinky to be afraid of food lol


----------



## lilesMom

i doubt we have mexican candy :) i feel sad we r missing out , heehee :)
i do feel much better, but i cant get spag bol outta my head. 
i have all the ingredients, i think im gonna cave and make it and have it. 
im not too bad anymore anyway so should be ok i hope :)
think its red meat i want :) def the bub cos im not red meat fan normally :)


----------



## Storked

If you are willing to chance it Laura...eat it! :)

I had pickles and pizza earlier. Puked em up but they were still worth it. No regrets lol


----------



## lilesMom

ha ha ;) thats hard core :) 
yeah i think i have to have it, ive been thinking about it for 3 days ish :) 
its only now i seem to be gettin proper craving :)


----------



## Storked

It may well be worth it! I think it may be pretty mild too Laura. I always consider pasta to be plain food lol


----------



## lilesMom

yeah its kinda comfort food isnt it, i should be fine ;) xxxxx
i could do with a proper dinner, apart from my curry the other nt, its been all snacky stuff and im sick of it ;) im gonna go make it now ;) thanks xx


----------



## Storked

Tell me how it is!


----------



## mommylov

hahah Bethany... eating but puking an dit being worth. Sounds about right !hahah

Laura, sorry you arent 100% hun but so so so glad that bub is doign great! Cant believe how far along everyone is! You and Jen are going to be telling us birth stories before we know it!

I had a really strange day of frequent urinaion yesterday. Almost thought something was wrong. I litterally had to pee like every hour. Its too early for pregnany symptoms and it didnt hurt or anything (sorry TMI :oops: ) but I really didnt know what to make of it. I was drinking normally and when I had to go, I really went! Not a little... a good amount. Today Im back to normal so just chalking it up to being a fluke thing. This cycle has really thrown me for a loop. I have had so many strange things happening that I cant explain. A part of me want so to take it as a good thing but a big part of me fears that something is going south with my body. I hope its the first mentioned and we get pregnant with our miracle. Wheres the fastforward button!!!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, did you change up what you drank? Maybe that could have affected you. You still have about a week before testing?


----------



## mommylov

Nope, just water so def confusing. I did nothing different this cycle so I have no idea what is causing the change. Yup, 5 more days until testing :brat:


----------



## Storked

Maybe just weird clomid symptoms this cycle honey?
5 more days feels so far. Sorry Amy!


----------



## mommylov

ya... maybe. I know... 5 LONNNNNNNNNNNG days! lol


----------



## lilesMom

hey :)

spag bol went down well :) think im on the mend :)

amy thats weird , hope its good sign xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my ticker seems to be stopping at 37 weeks, weird !! :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, you are always having ticker trouble lol. I think your body knew what it wanted in regards to food! :)

Amy, distraction time!


----------



## jen435

Bethany yum sour punch straws id like some now. Laura glad u found something to agree with,u. Amy miracle this cycle is my dream for <3

Job was terrible it wasnt office job or hygiene related :( they had no benefits it was a temporary position low pay one day,week required lifting bending pushing im 36weeks prgnant and lady was dead set on me being able to do job??? I physcally,couldnt and no real hours to keep me financially stable. It wasnt a suitable match :( she,lied to me on phone to get me in for interview im really,depressed. As I accidently applied for job on site when appyin to jobs this week. I thought it was for office job with benefits and steady pay n hours. Id love hygiene but will settle for office too. So disappointed.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Laura... woohoo for being on the mend and the spaghetti staying down!!! :dance:

Bethany and Angel... yes FOUR more days!!!!! :test: lol Angel, big hugs. youre entitled to be emotional right now. Im sure your little puppy will understand <3 lol

Jen, so sorry to hear about the job. I was wondering the same thing as Angel. Is interviewing something you have to do with UE? Hope things get better for you and you are able to find something you love that is stable.

Jess, hope you are feeling better and that the meds are helping you.

Rayray, hows your bump??

:wave: to everyone always!!!!


----------



## Storked

Angel, DH isn't sure about the 3D ultrasound anymore. Gah annoying man.
Your pregnancy symptoms have me giggling even though I am sure you don't find them funny :hugs:

Jen, an office job would be great for you! I am so sorry that they were so misleading for that interview. Poo. :(

Amy, how are you today? :)


----------



## mommylov

Doing ok.. hanging in there! Had ANOTHER FB pregnancy announcment last night :sadangel: SO happy for her and her hubby though but still made me want to say "sigh". Its times like this where I wish I can drink 2 bottles of wine and forget about everything and crawl into a hole! :wine: :dohh:

How are you doing? Hows the candy? Did you finish the bag yet? heheh :haha:


----------



## Storked

It was a bucket :blush:
I'd hide that friend's posts. Just for sanity. I had to do that to a few people!


----------



## mommylov

Ya I might.. I just know SO many people that post pregnancy pics and stuff online that I feel like if I hide thier posts, Ill be left with nothing lol. Kidding but ya that might be something I might do. I just know that my heart cant handle it right now :(

A bucket?!?! lol


----------



## Storked

I bought a whole bucket of those sour straws! And honestly, when DH comes back home I may need to buy another. He is a candy fiend lol.
Nah people should have other stuff going on in their life and if they don't you can do what I do and like a ton of pages! I think more pages show up in my feed than people. Which I like because a lot of my friends post really stupid things :hugs:
Travel pages are always fun <3


----------



## mommylov

I do love that a lot of my feed is your travel stuff! I have anothe friend that does the same thing! :) I swear sometimes that god is testing me or something though. I keep telling myself "I WILL PASS!!!" :)


----------



## Storked

Don't put yourself through unnecessary heartache though! Nothing wrong with hiding posts until it isn't so hard any more :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!!

Amy, only 4 days to go till you start testing. They will go by fast!! Will that be Sunday or Monday?? (By the way I don't know if you are still following the Jodi Arias case. You know the one who stabbed her boyfriend 29 times, shot him in the face and slit his throat almost decapitating his head and claimed it to be self defense?? She got convicted of 1st degree murder! Justice has been served for Travis Alexander and his family!!)

Bethany, the candy sounds so yummy!! I seem to crave Mexican food at times. Like chile rellenos, and things like that. And of course I crave Salvadorean Tamales.. much better than the Mexican ones. lol. But they need to be the homemade ones, they are always much better. Oh, but the Mexican Tamales that have the peppers and cheese are so good too. I forgot about those!! 

Angel, so the mood swings have kicked in. It can be scary at times to become so sensitive when pregnant. The other day I had a mental breakdown over a double chocolate cupcake that my husband wanted to eat. I felt like he wanted to eat it because it was mine and he was trying to hurt me by taking it away. I totally lost it. lol. The littlest things can set me off sometimes.

Jen, so sorry about the job. I hope something comes up for you soon enough. A nice laid back office job maybe. Something where you don't have to exert yourself and can relax? Hope you and baby are doing good and getting ready to meet each other. :)

Hi laura, I assume you are anticipating meeting your lovely little boy. How exciting it must be!! Hope you are baby are doing great today!! 

:hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## mommylov

OMG really?!?!? I ahvent seen the latest on her case but Im so glad!! She was one messed up women! I still can she her face during those interviews and trials and she just gives me the chills! So glad that justice has been served! I know there was talk of possibly giving her the death penalty.. is that still on the table?


----------



## Storked

Jessica, how is the breathing going? Do you make tamales? They are a lot of work but if you want em bad enough...go for it! I think my favorite ones were some shredded chicken ones. SO HOT. I loved them. That was back in high school. This one kids mom sold them to the teachers and there was extra for me to buy :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, the death penalty is still a possibility. They have to prove that she made Travis Alexander suffer. Not very hard to do. I have no idea what her sentencing will be, but she is already on suicide watch. Saying she rather die than stay in jail for life. I didn't think she was going to get 1st degree because I was scared the jury would believe her tears and lies, but justice was served!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I have no idea how to make tamales. lol. I do make a salvadorean cheesecake called quesadilla, not at all like the Mexican one, but it is delicious! I am sure its not hard to find good Mexican food in Texas. My husband use to live in LA and he swears by some of those taco trucks, I am scared to try them because I fear I might get sick or food poisoned or something. When my dh lived in Texas for 2 years he lived in Pharr Tx for a while and it was right next to the border, I have pictures of him making Tamales with some of his companions, he said it was a lot of fun. He was telling me about how good the food is in Texas.


----------



## horseypants

Hi Ladies, I'm unsubscribing to this thread. Some of you are already at my journal and I can be found there. much love.


----------



## Storked

That is right horsey, no escaping me <3 I love you too much!

Jessica, the good Mexican food I think depends on where you live. The Mexican food I have had where we live now fails to impress. However, if I was willing to drive 40 miles to the international part of Houston I bet I could find good stuff. Just not willing to drive that far for it :)
There was a great Mexican place in Fort Worth that DH and I went to on Saturdays because they had stuff on the menu that wasn't there during the week. Barbacoa... :drool::drool:


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies how are you doin?
Nice to see so many of u are pg now with ur rainbows.x
Well I was the 1st BFP of the thread and my rainbow Leo was born April 16th on his due date...xx

Hoping u ladies who are waiting on ur BFPs get it very soon :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Yay Cheryl, you came back to visit!! Heheh Congrats again on having Leo... he is just a doll!


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun I had lost my supscription to this thread, totally forgot about it until u mentioned on the other thread.x


----------



## mommylov

I think all the people that were here when you were are all pregnant now which is wonderful :happydance:! Im hoping to be last but not least heheh! :D

Jen and Laura are due around the same time so they are the next ones to pop! :pop::crib:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

cheryl congrats xxxxxxxx leo looks adorable :)
hope ye r both well xx

amy only a few days now xxxxx

bethany enjoy ur bucket of candy, u have perfect excuse at d mo to do what u like :)

angel hope u feel better soon, could be just a phase, i only get small patches of the weepies :) xxxxx

jen sorry bout ur interview being crap xxxxxx fx for good one soon xxxxxx

jess how r new meds, hope u feel better xxxx

bye horsey, hope ur ok xx

tash and rayray if ur still readin hey :)

im much better today, i went for my swim and then went for dinner with my friend, was lovely, im home now and wrecked :) i tire so easily these days :)
jen if ur anything like me then lifty pully job is a definite no at d mo.
my hips r goin fall off some day i think :)
they r gettin super sore. 
but my tummy is pretty much mine again so im happier ;)
bye bye tummy bug :) (i hope )
my work has announced a career break that gives u a third of ur wages for 3 yrs .
i dont know if il be allowed take it, i have to ring tomor and ask some qs about it before i apply . but i think il apply anyway, it would save me goin back to a place where im sick all the time. our boss said she doesnt think it will be for our department but they have lied or been wrong before about stuff like this, so il prob apply and see how i go ;)
they will let us know by mid june who gets it. so fx it works out the way it should for me :)


----------



## mommylov

yay for bug going away! That would be really nice if you got that pay for 3 years! Would you then just stay home with bubs and work on bub#2? :)


----------



## lilesMom

im not sure bout bub 2 , but prob woudl stay home with bub, possibly do a course too part time ;)
if i factor in petrol and child care and tax then i prob be more or less same financially as i would working ;)


----------



## Storked

Cheryl, I'm sorry I don't remember you :blush: I just remember ThinkPositiv. I thought that she was the first. Maybe I confused you guys :)


Amy, hi :)

Laura, glad you are over the bug! So you are planning to be a SAHM? :)


----------



## lilesMom

hopefully if it works out ;) il ring up tomor and ask um few things . depending on answers il apply and hope i get it ;) my owrk makes me sick all the time, so it makes sense to get paid to stay away :) hee hee
plus i get to stay with munchkin :) all good :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, if you can swing it then go for it <3


----------



## lilesMom

sorry was on my tmil :) 
il have to ring tomor and see a third of what number they calculate it from and if it works out ok for me , im gonna apply. but i may not get it even then. but will keep fingers crossed :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ive applied for career break, il know in 4-6 weeks if i get it or not :)
worth applying anyway, if i dont get it, im no worse off, if i do then great :)

hope alls well with ye xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura goodluck! You deserve it!!

Amy almost test day eekk!! Im so anxious for u.

Jess hi! Your almost 32 weeks!! Time to shop til ur hearts content :) I hope ur breathing easy.

Bethany a full tub yum! how is ur heartburn been meds stil working?

Angel is ur bathtoom project complete yet? Im sure its lookin great! How are u feeling? Is hubby home now?

Cheryl congrats!! 

Horsey bye<3 I hope ur okay and im glad u have ur journal for following. Wish u nothing but the best for a future miracle :hugs:

My family is stress.... Im expecting any day how I guess u can say. My bro N sis take the stage yet again. Storyof my life :( bro broke face bones so badly he needed metal plate surgery yesterday. Also told he had black eye that is incredibly bloodshot he had to see eye doctor. Thats all I know "i was told this happened by him fallin down flight of stairs and my sis fou nd him unconcious. Well common sense says no way how can only urface get messed up??? No bbody injurys at all??? No btuisimg anywhere else on body?? My sis called weds am left no msg. Then thurs called twice left msg calls where hr apart. I saw she called 30 mins after I missed last call tried to call back she ignored my call. Tried 40mins later same thing. Then she posts on fb on her page "we dont talk much, but Im sorry im a bother to you, we are thru" something along those lines cant,recall exact words. Then mom is upset bro denoed her tights to see him at hosp after surgery. And bro n sis are blaming my parents for this happening bc they cant move back home and there living situation is supposively bad. They both work I dont,get why they dont have appt together withput bad situation?? Then to spice up mix my mom is pullin the I cant see u card bc I gotta babysit my house and granddaughter. She thinks my sis is messing aroumd taking pivs of her dd legs to try get my parents introuble. I guess t hey arr bruised from playimg? Drama I tell u and im only ever involved right before a big event in my life :( im not happy at all


----------



## jen435

Sorry I alwYs share such crazy drama but I only share it half the time when it ws rrally bad like now. My body is so tense and stressed not good whem I, tryin to natural labor. Thamks for listening!


----------



## mommylov

Jen Im so sorry that all this is happening right now for you. Sounds like quite the sticky situation. I hope that you are able to put tha tpast you for now so that you can enjoy the last bit of your pregnancy and prepare for your dd. I know thats easier said than done but stress is the last thing you need right now and it seems like its never ending with them (No offense :oops: ). This is a time for you and your husband to be excited about your child and be in a happy place. This is the time that is the "calm before the storm". Hope you are able to relax and rest and that they are able to sort out thier issues. Also hope that your brother is ok. :(


----------



## Storked

Laura, hopefully you find out sooner rather than later. Fingers crossed!

Jen, I think you need to back away from your family. You don't need all that stress in your life right now you poor thing! I wish I could smack some sense into them for you. How crazy. Just try to stay neutral and breathe easy. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Hi Amy :)


----------



## mommylov

Dont be sorry hun. Just sorry tha tyou have to go through it :( :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Bethany!!! What shakin'? Enjoying some sour straws? :haha:


----------



## Storked

No sour straws yet. I went a little nuts on em last night!
How about you? :)


----------



## mommylov

heheh... at work. Obv totally dont feel like working! lol Going to go do my progesterone test tonight so hopefully will have results tomorrow :) Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## mommylov

You know what I love? Is sour belts. Same as strings but something about the belts just makes my mouth water **said in an english accent**


----------



## Storked

Are the sour belts like those airhead sour strips? Love em!
Don't work- play on the co outer instead ;)

No weekend plans. We will probably see my MIL and FIL since they haven't been in the best health but aside from that we are homebodies. How about you? :)


----------



## mommylov

I think they are. The pack Im talkign about have greens ones and red ones and they are like an inch long... sooooooo yummy! Now I have to get some! ahahah

We are too for the most part. Well, more so lately. Plus there is always stuff to do with a house. heheh


----------



## Storked

Oh I do know what you are talking about! I got some at the store in a package a few months back. Mmmm. The green are my favorite :)
Oh are you guys planning to be weekend warriors? :)


----------



## mommylov

Mmmm... I want some so bad now lol

We do have plans to go to dinner or something with a couple that lives 4 houses down from us. DH has a softball game sat afternoon and I have laundry to do. Other than that, no! lol


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys thanks for well wishes, il be keeping my fx for next 4-6 weeks :)

jen hugs honey, hope ur ok, the girls r right , u dont need stress now, do ur best to ignore um, easier said than done i know. but focus on u and bub and let them be annoying back ground noise u tune out :) 
my tummy is tightening a lot now. no pain and not anyway sore or annoying really but doin it way more often :) hope its gettin ready :) 
i went swimming again today, went swimming and walking yest, im back to normal and feel soo much better , hurray :) 

amy fx for u this weekend honey xxxxxxxxxxxx chanting bfp bfp bfp in my head for u xxxxxxxxxxx

bethany how u doin? sickness let up?

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Amy fxd for progesterone results :) those strips are sooo yummy! I love fruity sour candies also! Its friday amy so glad u can enjoy two days off!

Bethany hope mil and fil visit is lovely! Also homebodies is relaxing :) least ull be with hubby! Stock up on lots of straws yum!!! 

Laura im getting tightening also. :) our bodies are preparing! I really hope u get,ur paid time off with bubs!

Well dh just made me feel worse . I guess last sunday at his moms I offended his sil by asking her if her husband had off and how he liked his new job. Some where in convo I guess I,said somethings never chan ge??? I dont remember saying it but she took if personal and cried to her mom about,it over t he week. So now my,husband and his family,are all angry with me and im like idk what,i even said???? Ugh they always twist things I say and make them out to be different tgen I gotta beat arou nd to find out what on earth happened. I feel so embarrassed arou nd them and like they just dont get me. :( our personalities always clashed from day one im ju st so tired of this coming from all ends now


----------



## lilesMom

hugs jen xxxx
im a fairly relaxed happy person most of the time but i too feel like my inlaws dont really get me, i think they do like me but i think they find me lacking in drive :)
which i am, but id prefer hapiness to drive any day 
whereas they r kind of go getty and hobby orientated. im just happy if my family, friends and me r happy and healthy :) 
let it wash over u honey, u will have ur own family soon, u, DD and Dh :) :)


----------



## lilesMom

ps on a weird aside, my boobs look enormous tonight :) :) 
i really do not want um any bigger, i wont be able to find nursing bra to house um if they grow more !!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen!! I can't believe your husband is pulling this at this time. You need to have a serious talk with him and tell him the only things you need from him right now is his support and the most important thing to worry about is his little daughter that you are carrying. As for your family and his family, I think you should avoid them at all costs. If my husbands family were in the picture it would be the same kind of drama. Believe me, you are better off avoiding all of them. The only family member I really have contact with besides my husband and daughters is my mother. I don't have any relationship with my brothers because problems always arise. One has a crazy wife, and the other is just plain volatile and talks out of his ass half the time. My cousin and wife are total jerks always picking on me and my husband every time there was a family get together, so we stopped seeing them about 4 years ago.The rest of my family I am not even close with because they live in another country. Life is way better with out all of this drama. You really don't need it. I know its hard to avoid the people you love, but look at what they are doing to you hon. Believe me, I have first hand experience and it sucks when your own family is like this. I just want you to be stress free and not let any of these people bring you down. Your little sweet miracle is about to enter this world hon, its so exciting!! And we are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> ps on a weird aside, my boobs look enormous tonight :) :)
> i really do not want um any bigger, i wont be able to find nursing bra to house um if they grow more !!!

Your milk is probably about to come in Laura!! Wow, your body is getting ready quickly for your little man!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi jess how u feelin babe?


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> ps on a weird aside, my boobs look enormous tonight :) :)
> i really do not want um any bigger, i wont be able to find nursing bra to house um if they grow more !!!
> 
> Your milk is probably about to come in Laura!! Wow, your body is getting ready quickly for your little man!!Click to expand...

:) 
the prep could go on for weeks, he may be tricking me :) 
he had been really low but not today, he popped back up again :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies how are you doin?
> Nice to see so many of u are pg now with ur rainbows.x
> Well I was the 1st BFP of the thread and my rainbow Leo was born April 16th on his due date...xx
> 
> Hoping u ladies who are waiting on ur BFPs get it very soon :dust:

Cheryl, I wasn't on this thread until much much later, but I wanted to congratulate you on your beautiful little boy!! He is so adorable! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> aaronswoman79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> ps on a weird aside, my boobs look enormous tonight :) :)
> i really do not want um any bigger, i wont be able to find nursing bra to house um if they grow more !!!
> 
> Your milk is probably about to come in Laura!! Wow, your body is getting ready quickly for your little man!!Click to expand...
> 
> :)
> the prep could go on for weeks, he may be tricking me :)
> he had been really low but not today, he popped back up again :)Click to expand...

Aww how cute. he's playing hide and seek!!


----------



## lilesMom

not long to go now no matter what anyway :) max just over 4 and half weeks :)
it wont be long flying in for u too jess xx


----------



## lilesMom

im actually not really nervous just excited, i hope the nerves dont hit all at once on the day :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow, I can't believe how fast the time has gone! Once you hit 3rd tri every day goes by so quickly. 

I'm not doing too good. The albuterol the doc gave me doesn't really help with the wheezing, my sinuses and asthma is really flaring right now. Now I am starting on pulmicort its a preventive medicine, hopefully in time this will start helping me. I was sure the albuterol would help but I guess everybody is different. :(


----------



## lilesMom

oh no jess, maybe it just takes some time to kick in xxxxx hope ur better soon xxxxx


----------



## jen435

Jess I really hope u feel better soon and it works fast for u<3 thanks I remember u sayin about dh fam u are vrry fortunate he sticks by u. My husband believes blood comes first but he cares for me. Its just he harps on me.

Luara I know about vump miving up n down mine does same. Wow for milk coming in :) I cant wait for ur lo to arive!!


----------



## mommylov

Oh no jess! Im sorry to hear the meds didnt work. I hope you are able to find some relief and feel better soon hun :(


----------



## lilesMom

jen u too , wont be long now till DD arives :)
im not leakng or anything but they just look bigger again :) didnt think they could get much bigger :)
im off to bed. nt nt all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, hope that you enjoy dinner!

Laura, is that tightening Braxton Hicks?

Jen, what the hell? She doesn't have the nerve to tell you why hurt her feelings and makes your DH do it? I would be done with those people until they grow the eff up. Seriously. 
I am big on blood first too but if my family acted like asshats I would definitely not put up with it. I don't tolerate idiots, family or no.

Jessica, I take pulmicort. I do find it super useful- hope that you do too! It takes a bit to help but I refer it to albuterol which can make you jittery.

I only puked a little bit in my mouth today. Yay lol


----------



## jen435

Bethany that def sounds like acid reflex. Very glad you didnt vomit thou. 

Angel how are u & bubs?

Laura completely agree feeling huge here too. So worth it glad no leaking yet!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i think it might be mild BH alright, ive had it for a good while but its gettin tighter and more frequent, nothing approaching anywhere near labour yet though :)
im startin to get all excited again now im feelin better :) had a crappy 2 weeks there but thats over now ;) 
so glad u only got sick a little :) hee hee . the things we r gratefull for ;) ha ha
soon u wont be sick at all some day, a bit into second tri rocks ;) 
u will even get some energy back ;) 

jen im kinda ready for a little leaking now to prove they work :) ha ha
how u doin today? hope ur ok after ur family annoying u , hugs xxxxxx
hows DD, is she back to moving now again? 
munchkin has slowed down a lot. stil move and rolls but very gentle and little now.
i think he is squished :)

angel how u doin hon?
hows the queasy? gone i hope xxxx
hope ur bathroom looks fab, some serious nesting going on :)

jess how u feeling today hon xxxx
hope u get some relief from ur preventy inhaler xxxxxx

amy one more day , eekkk :) wil that be day10?
dont panic if bfn , very few people get bfp that early. 
fx for u sweetie. u will hear me screaming all the way over here with joy for u when u tell us ur good news. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx
its this month or next month for u, it has to be , i can feel it xxxxxxxxxx
im gettin excited for u testing xxxxxxxx
pma being sent to u by d bucketload from ireland xxxxxxxxxx


i keep thinkin docs will have got it wrong and il have a girl . :) (then i get to name bub :) ) 
i know it doesnt matter either way, il just be happy for bub, but would have so much stuff to take back now at this point ;)
we got the cutest clothes and stuff from baby shower, so spoiled :)
OH's parents got us the moses basket (from family :) ) and got us the cot. i havent seen um yet, i cant wait to see um. they r so good to get them for munchkin :)
when they arrive im gonna nest my ass off and with help from OH set up bubs room properly :) well more or less, not buying wardrobe yet cos im still unsure about being definite on blue ;)
im feelin very lucky today ;)
my arms r gettin muscly from swimming and ive still only put on 19 pound , hurray.
im gonna be skinny after in no time ;) hee hee. 
ive decided bub is best reason to be healthy ever ;) 
my doc said at last visit she reckons my liver is perfect now. thanks god :) 
sunny here for now, but lots of rain forecast (for a change :) ). 
bethany i know u like our crappy weather :) 
it is nice that ts cooler though, i swell less ;)
no more news :)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, yeah after discussing my puking with my OB last time we decided reflux was the culprit. I took my Zantac today though. It wasn't worth skipping because I do feel worse without it. 

Laura, your post just made me grin :D so glad that things are going so well! You sound ready to meet your baby! I do hope it'll be easy to lose all that baby weight for you. I hope that for us all lol.

I'm calling tomorrow to finally sign up for prenatal yoga classes. I was waiting for 14 weeks :)
Very excited!


----------



## lilesMom

hope yoga is great bethany :) 
does it start soon?


----------



## Storked

Classes started in February so hopefully I can dive right in :) they will be on Sundays in the evening. Eek so excited!


----------



## lilesMom

sounds good :) u will do great at um :)


----------



## jen435

Yoga sounds lovely youll do great!
amy have u tested? I know its early yet


----------



## jen435

Happy Mothers Day Ladies! We are all mommys to angels and fur babies <3 I love you ladies and hope ur all having a good weekend and are feeling better. Jess I hope u can breath and meds are helping. Laura no more tummy bug! :) Angel I hope ur quesiness went away. Bethany ur acid reflex is undercontrol and ur both holdin ur foods down ok. And amy I hope ur having a nice weekend also and I keep praying that u get ur sweet miracle soon<3 there is nothing more I ask but for that and healthy pregnancies all around.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/2D46954E-D7E9-4DD4-8FF0-4A0186A3CE25-14939-00001485D1E25442_zpsff619c90.jpg
Happy Mother's Day to each and every one of you ladies <3

Jen, have a blast today! Tell DH to treat you like a queen :)


----------



## lilesMom

happy mothers day ladies, even though its not my moms day here :) 
il congratulate myself anyway , heehee
i like ur post bethany :) so true :)

jen our bubs are now term babies today :) on moms day, exciting :) 
hurray for ur DD and my munchkin :)

amy fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/th_7effb61387977ab5bbe1eef8b87111f9_zpsffa82b85.jpg

I told DH that for lunch he could either have spaghetti or tortellini and he just about threw a fit because he hates both. But I told him that we were damn well going to eat what I wanted today and he chose spaghetti. And even complimented it lol. Win!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Mother's Day to all the beautiful mommies on here. We are all mommies of angel babies and our future rainbow babies. Try to relax and have a splendid day ladies. 

Amy fx for you hon. I can't wait for you to have your precious lo!!


----------



## jen435

bethany ur spegetti looks delicious! I went for lunch w my mom N now grilling at mils house. So days ok. I wanna cuddle my fur baby I miss him.

Laura yay we are officially full term. She dropped too :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Mother's Day to a wonderful bunch :flower:


----------



## Storked

Jen, I hope that you had a great (not stressful) time with the family! You can snuggle your sweet fur baby tonight :)

Jessica, hi! How is the asthma?

Pregnancy question: are crotch cramps normal? Did you guys have them?


----------



## Storked

Thanks Angel! How is the bathroom? :)


----------



## jen435

Hi angel! How are u?

Bethany I have them though my pregnancy but is it like a liagment stretch type pain? I know that is common. Call ob tom to confirm but I think if its like that ur fine ur lo is growing!


----------



## Storked

Well, I have had round ligament pain but this is a cramping in a more intimate area lol :blush:


----------



## jen435

Hmm id def ask your ob tom just call to confirm. No bd to be safe. We want ur lil one ok. take it easy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I have had the cramping sensation right in my private area, feels almost like menstrual cramps but milder, but you should always call and make sure like Jen says. I have had so many different aches and pains this pregnancy. All throughout the pregnancy my uterus has cramped very easily. Every time the baby has had a growth spurt my uterus has gotten achy. With my first 2 pregnancies I never experienced this, although I did have an ovarian cyst with my 2nd pregnancy that did cause some cramping and right in my private area also. I also had a lot of acid reflux during my pregnancy, mostly 1st trimester, a little in the 2nd trimester and it has been horrible for me during the 3rd trimester, the reflux along with the asthma and my uterus pushing up... very painful. lol. But of course its all worth it!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Well, I have had round ligament pain but this is a cramping in a more intimate area lol :blush:

oh, and maybe you want to get checked out for an ovarian cyst, just in case. I had an ovarian cyst with my 2nd pregnancy and I had this cramping sensation very low in my pelvic region. Not to worry if you did have one, remember the ovary forms a cyst and sometimes the cyst takes longer to break. It shouldn't interfere with anything. I don't want you to get worried now. Oh, by the way, the wheezing has calmed down a lot. Do you notice when you get asthma does is get much worse when you are sleeping. My asthma was so bad it sounded like a bunch of evil cats mewing in my Bronchioles (that's the only thing I could compare the sound too) lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Anybody get that painful pelvic pain in your lower pelvic/ thighs. Now that pain hurts a lot. I have gotten use to the pain, but it can be quite uncomfortable at times. It feels like my pelvic region has separated a bit. Interesting all the changes that goes on during pregnancy.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you had a wonderful Mother's Day!!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I hope you had a great Mother's Day! And yes, my asthma was always worse at night for some reason. I swear I could never figure out why. It is cooler at night and cold air is easier for me to breathe. I couldn't figure it out! But glad the pulmicort is helping you out. That stuff is a saver!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I expect pictures when you are done!
Can I ask what that stuff tastes like? :O


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxx

bethany i didnt get crotch cramps but def crotch pain and lots of it :)
id ring doc and ask but most likely they will say, 'it happens in pregnancy' :) 
apparently everything and anything is normal in preg :)
ur spag looks yummy :)


angel hurray for bathroom.
hope ur glucose is purfect :) 

jess i too have pelvic pain, part of the reason i have been having physio the whole time im preg :) it hiurts like hell at times, ive had to hop to my couch with it cos i cant walk properly. i call myself a turtle in bed, i get stuck sometimes and cant turn over ;) 
was afraid i would have to use crutches but avoided it thank god.
swimming is the best thing ever for it, if i hadnt gone back swimmin i would have been soo much worse, if i miss a swim i really feel it .

jen hurray for dropping, my bub is being funny, goes up and down, i didnt think ur first bub was meant to do that :) but he does :)
i had breast feeding class today, it sucked, she was useless, she couldnt answer any of our qs or anything, she kept answering off the point, like we were asking one thing and she heard another qs. was very weird. :)
i have a bf book and its way better than the class :)

amy how u today hon, il check out ur journal in a bit xxxx


hope i havent missed anyone, xxx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im not worried angel, i have my sis and niece who recently bf for help :)
i just went more outta curiousity than anything, but she was amazingly bad, i could have taught it better ;) and that isnt boasting, she just sucked :) 
we will see how well LO and me take to it :)
if it works great , if not im gonna go to formula, did me no harm ( i think :) )


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!

Angel, I hope your appointment goes well. Good luck with the nursery! It must be exciting getting prepared for your little man. 

Laura, that pelvic pain can be so uncomfortable at times, especially when I have to get up to pee in the middle of the night. Thanks for the advice on the swimming. 

Bethany, how are your crotch pains doing to day. Easing up at all? Try to take it easy and rest hon. Your body is going through so many changes right now. 

Jen, I hope you are doing good hon. Wow, can't believe you and Laura are both full term now.. amazing!!!

Amy, thinking about you hon. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

how r ye today jess and angel ? xxxx 
good i hope ;) xxx

yeah im saying i can do formula if i like cos i dont want pressure , but i do wanna bf if i can :) just wanna be able to switch without feeling bad if i have to ;)

im gonna go to bed i think, i only slept 3.5 hrs broken sleep cos my silly hips were too sore. went for my swim too today so im nice and sleepy and looser now ;)
i was tryin to stay up till a normal time for bed but im wrecked ;) 
is 6.30 ridiculously early to go to bed , ha ha


----------



## Storked

Angel, buy any maternity swimwear yet? :)
That fruit punch stuff sounds terrible :-/

Laura, I swear it wasn't until I read pregnancy books that I even became aware that so many people have difficulty with breast feeding! All of my sisters have done it and for them they said it was easy. Hopefully it will be a breeze for you but if not, formula is fine :)

Jessica, no crotch cramps today. :) how are you feeling? Started buying baby stuff yet honey?


----------



## lilesMom

thanks bethany, i stayed awake , got a second wind :)
yeah my sis and sil had no real bothers with it either, my niece had one inverted nipple and had good bit o trouble. that was recent, which is why i keep in mind it may not work :) 
but she kept at it nad is still feeding him now at nearly 9 months ;) 
so even if hassle can be done ;)
what u gonna do bethany u think?


----------



## Storked

Oh I'll breast feed. It is cheap ;) I get all excited thinking about it actually :)


----------



## lilesMom

i was too till today, got an attack of the nerves about it for some strange reason :)
i think cos it seems real to me now, it seemed more abstract before ;)
but im def gonna try anyway and see how we go, sure we might fly it from day 1, does happen too :)


----------



## Storked

I bet you will be a natural!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon xxxxx
im gonna got to bed chicks, im wrecked , nt nt xxxx


----------



## Storked

Sleep as well as you can Laura :)


----------



## mommylov

Sleep tight Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys, xxx

had a terrible nt sleep for first half the nt. my own fault , i was craving a burger, havent had one in months, so i had one, not proper butcher burger, a shop bought ready made thing, then had some maltesers choc. 
i had the worst heartburn for hours, was sittin on side of bed fighting not to throw up.
doh lesson learned for another while about plain simple foods ;) 
second half sleep was good though :)
my tummy is still abit dodgy with me though :)

how ye all today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

Oh no Angel!!! I hope they can cement it back on like you said!

Laura, burger does sound yummy!

Hi to everyone! Hope you all are doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Laura, hate when you give in to a craving and then regret it :hugs: was it at least good until you were finished with it? :flower:

Angel, I bought some baby sunscreen yesterday too! Tankinis for me though- my tummy gets bruised from my injections. Boo. Bet you will look awesome in your bikinis :)
Good luck at the dentist- hope you guys work something out :flower:

Hi Amy! Have a great day!


----------



## lilesMom

hey all ;)

bethany it wasnt even a good burger , if it was i wouldnt have minded as much :) 
it was a crappy package one, never again , well not for a long time anyway :)

angel im sure u will look lovely hon :) xxxxxxx

amy how u doin chick?

i feel really weird today all day, i had 2 hr sleep and felt a little better but i feel all weird again now . 

hope ye r all good girlies xxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ouch Laura, sorry about the horrible heartburn. Pregnancy heartburn is like no other heartburn, it can get so bad. I am glad you are feeling a bit better now. No more of those store bought burgers for you! :hugs:

Angel, ouch about the tooth. I hope they can find a solution without medicines. I am still a teeth grinder unfortunately. Its a hard habit to quit. When are you planning on having your baby shower?

Hi Amy hon. I hope you are doing good today. I'm still here rooting you on for this cycle. Still a bit early though, correct?

Bethany, how are you? How is the acid reflux doing? Are the symptoms easing at all? Right now I am eating a spicy chile relleno ( you know, pasilla/ poblano pepper stuffed with mexican cheese and deep fried in the egg batter). I am not being very smart because even though this thing is very delicious, I know its going to give me horrible reflux but I just couldn't resist the urge. Not very smart of me, but I had to have one. :( 

Jen, how are you hon. You said baby has dropped, correct. I am thinking she could come any day now!! You will be 38 weeks on Saturday right?? Wow, how exciting!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, aw hate getting sick and terrible feeling over mediocre food :hugs:

Jessica, this morning I took my Zantac and drank a whole glass of water and then puked it all up. But I have been fine since then :)
Hey, sometimes certain things are totally worth the side effects! I don't have a gallbladder but sometimes I still want fast food even though it can make me horribly ill. But it can be worth it right? Enjoy your chile relleno! Haven't had one in ages <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hola. All teeth are back in their proper place :brush: The Dr cemented the crown back in and I was on my way! Crisis averted. 

I'll catch up soon...

xoxo


----------



## Storked

Great news Angel!


----------



## lilesMom

hurray angel :)

my vow to never have burger didnt last long, i had a proper one earlier nd it went down well :) hope it stays put well now ;) think it was combo of crappy one and choc yest :) 

no news here, jhope ye r all well xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, aw hate getting sick and terrible feeling over mediocre food :hugs:
> 
> Jessica, this morning I took my Zantac and drank a whole glass of water and then puked it all up. But I have been fine since then :)
> Hey, sometimes certain things are totally worth the side effects! I don't have a gallbladder but sometimes I still want fast food even though it can make me horribly ill. But it can be worth it right? Enjoy your chile relleno! Haven't had one in ages <3

hugs xxxx stupid throwing up xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Angel yes yes crown falls out they cement back in. so glad u got urs in! For grinding invest in nightgaurd.

Laura so sorry about burger! Didnt sound worth it :(

Im sorry I forgot what else I wrote my first post didnt post :( im achy headache and such. Long day. Went to ob appt confirmed early labor with contraction,monitor but only 1 1/2cm dilated still made me go to hosp. 3hrs later no progress sent home and contractions are now on/off with back pain pms crampin and her pushing down. I feel so nautious and happy to be home yet still cant get comfortable :( I feel like I have a long road ahead.


----------



## Storked

Jen, you are getting so close to meeting her! :hugs: of support!

Laura, puking isn't too bad when it is just liquid :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Laura, how are you doing hun? Hope you got some good sleep!

Jen, sounds like your little girl is eager to meet you!!! I hope that you are able to get comfortable!

Bethany, so sorry about the puking but Im sure a part of you feels good to be sick. Sounds terrible and I dont mean I like you being sick but I like that its a great sign for you bean!

Jess, hope you are feeling better.

Angel, yay for your crown getting fixed!!!!

:wave: to everyone!!!!

Oh, almost forgot to mention here... got my :bfp: this morning! :cloud9: I posted pick of stick on my journal! Cautiously excited!


----------



## Storked

You have to post a pic here too. Just saying!

So, what is the next step Amy? Sticking with current doctor? Will you start seeing a high risk doctor? :)


----------



## mommylov

View attachment 614699


Hope that worked! :cloud9:

Yup, going to stick with her. I actually text her this morning right after I told DH (Kind of early :oops: ). She was so excited and told me that it was funny because she was thinking of me on mothers day! :) She said that she is going to get in contact with me later today to go over the game plan now. I think I will be with her for my 1st tri and then handed off to another dr. Dont know if it will be high risk or not but since this is my 3rd pregnancy I would think I would.


----------



## Storked

I'd think that with your history and diagnosis of hetero MTHFR you should be considered high risk and get extra care. Be sure to talk to her about that :flower:


----------



## mommylov

For sure. Im sure she wants this to stick as much as I do... save her some work that is until we go for #2 heheh


----------



## Storked

Amy is already planning ahead ;) I do that too where I am like "how soon can I have another after this?"


----------



## mommylov

hahah for sure! Since this has taken longer than expected, I want to try and get both in while Im still somewhat young and healthy! lol


----------



## Storked

Nothing wrong with wanting as many as possible :)


----------



## mommylov

I just want to see us all with atleast one and Jess with her 3rd healthy lo. I want all of these pregnancies to end well. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Im going to adopt Angel's Ursula song... Just keep sticking!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Laura, how are you doing hun? Hope you got some good sleep!
> 
> Jen, sounds like your little girl is eager to meet you!!! I hope that you are able to get comfortable!
> 
> Bethany, so sorry about the puking but Im sure a part of you feels good to be sick. Sounds terrible and I dont mean I like you being sick but I like that its a great sign for you bean!
> 
> Jess, hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Angel, yay for your crown getting fixed!!!!
> 
> :wave: to everyone!!!!
> 
> Oh, almost forgot to mention here... got my :bfp: this morning! :cloud9: I posted pick of stick on my journal! Cautiously excited!

hurray so so so so so so happy for u xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
this is ur sticky bean, i know it :) woohoo im al excited :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys. 

jen hope ur ok honey xxxx
ive been gettin crampyness in my back and lower tummy lots and lots of pressure but not contractions id say, u will most likel get to meet DD miles before me ;) 
im jealous , hee hee xxx
only messing hope ur comfortable as u can be and things go fast and well for u xxxxxxx

amy im beyond excited, im so happy for u sweetie xxxxxxxx
u deserve it so much, ur doc will help u every step of the way now and u and LO will do great xxxxxxxxxx
lots of prayers and well wishes headed ur way too from us all im sure xxxxxxxxxxx
hip hip hurray :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope everyone is well, xxxxxxxxxxxxx
im good apart from still being afraid of food ;) ha ha could be worse :) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

panda power amy :) xxxxxxxxxxxx
and they say fortune cookies dont work, pah!!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

LOL thank you sooo much Laura!!! I know, I love this Panda power theme! lol


----------



## lilesMom

i have the biggest smile on my face now ;)
u have made my day with ur fab news xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

You are so sweet! Thanks hun! :hugs: I feel like I have butterflies in my stomach! heheh


----------



## lilesMom

nope just a beautifull bubby amy :) he ehee


----------



## mommylov

heehehehhe :cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yippie!!!!!!!!! bfp for Amy.... or shall I call you mommy to be!! You got your Mothers Day miracle hon. I am so happy for you!! The iui really did work out didn't it. I think it was meant to happen this way. Your body just took a tad bit longer this time to get ready for a healthy pregnancy. So happy for you hon!! Go out and celebrate with dh!! You both deserve this so so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess!!! :hugs:

How are you feeling?


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm doing good hon. Besides all the aches and pains. This pregnancy by far has been the hardest. Doc says it gets harder, especially since it is my 4th and have already given birth to 2, not to mention the one I lost almost half way through. I only had a 2 month break between my last pregnancy and this one. So I have basically been pregnant since March 2012 until now (minus the 2 month break) so I think I am also a hormonal mess. Otherwise I'm doing great. lol.


----------



## mommylov

Oh wow! I never thought of it that way! So is it safe to say that this will be your last? hehe I really hope you do find some relief! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I would like to have 4 children, but if my body can no longer handle another pregnancy then I can't. I definitely need around 1 to 2 years for my body to heal if I do decide to have another. That would make me 35 to 36 when I have my last, and I didn't want to have any children after 35 because of how hard it would be on my body. But who knows. I just love babies!!


----------



## mommylov

Who knows! Your next one can be the easiest out of them all! :)


----------



## lilesMom

i alway splanned on before 35 too jess but i see my sil has one kid who is 1.5, one who is 8 months and is preg again. she is 40 and doing good :) 
so gives me hope i think i may change my own thinking on this ;) 
i too want a break after this bub.
a) to enjoy bub properly :) 
b) cos ive been preg for 13 months too over last 16 months :) 
i could do with little body break :) 
never say never :)


----------



## mommylov

You know a little break sounds good to me now that I think about it. I just feel like Im pressed for time too (Turning 33 in sep). I think we only want 2, maybe three but we'll see how things go with this one! I feel like between my 2 mcs and pretty much having a diet as if Im pregnant and all the meds, I have felt like Ive been pregnant for the last year and still have another 9 months to go! heheh


----------



## lilesMom

i know babe, my 3 month doc impossed break in the middle , felt like i was preg too in a way cos i was recovering from d and c and eating and not drinking like i was preg to get ready for it :)
my whole life has been about bub for yr and a half at least :) 
it will make us appreciate them all the more though :) xxx
but def want a wee break before even contemplating second child :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, one advantage you have is your body had a good break these last few months. So hopefully this pregnancy will go smoothly, because your body has had a while to recuperate. :) I feel that things happen for a reason and these last months getting the bfns your body just took a while longer to get nice and ready for your baby. I see this pregnancy being a joyous one for you. 

I feel the reason why this pregnancy has been so hard on me is because first of all, I carried the last pregnancy for 19 weeks, and had a very traumatic miscarriage, bled profusely, and almost needed a blood transfusion. I am thinking maybe I was still slightly anemic when I got pregnant with my current pregnancy. Doc told me as long as I had 2 or 3 full periods I would be good to get pregnant again. Got pregnant after having 2 periods which made it exactly 2 months after miscarriage. Plus my uterus has carried 2 other full term pregnancies (uterus needs a good break). So I am thinking I would be crazy to get pregnant right away after this pregnancy. I would be asking for a lot of problems if I did that. 

You have so much going for you with this pregnancy. A nicely healed uterus, wonderful docs and most importantly a wonderful dh!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

We have all been through a lot in one way or another. I feel so blessed to go through this long journey with all of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Yeah I still want another ASAP :) Took forever to get pregnant this round so no waiting for me. It could take me nearly another year after baby.

Amy, I just always told myself these daily affirmations this time "my baby is happy and healthy. M baby will grow and flourish in the warm and loving embrace of my body." And then I tried to visualize the baby growing. Hippie(ish) I know but felt proactive :)

Laura, go eat ;)

Jessica, sorry your pregnancy has been a rough one in your body, love :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dance: Congratulations Amy! :dance: I certainly know how cautious you are being, so throwing an Ursula shout out your way and tons of prayers! 
*Keeeeeeep sticking!!*


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Amy yay!!! Im sooo excited for you!! Amen! Prayers have been anwsered. Ursela stick baby stick!!! This is you and your hubbys miracle! So glad you and your doctor will continue to work together thru this. Im sure you will be referred to high risk also but you will also see a OB/MW too. So more ultrasounds and more office visits! :) YIPPY!! I AM SOOOO SOOOO SOOOOO HAPPY!!! Happy Mommys day to you amy!! what an amazing gift!!!<3

Jess im so sorry this pregnancy is so hard on you. :hugs: I really hope you feel better and are able to some how enjoy the third trimester and go baby shopping etc.<3

Angel yay for bathroom being finished! Did I read that right? I hope so! How are you feeling and how is bubs? Are we coming close to your baby shower date? Also how is the nursery? Have you started it? 

Bethany I agree with how long pregnancy took it would be easier to just try again right away. I dont think I could ever try to prevent knowing ill want another myself.

Laura sounds like your symptoms are starting also!! your bodys preparing. I just had my bloody show tonight it was so gloppy bright red and more then i expected (sorry tmi) i also had some pink. I guess it doesnt mean anything though because i have no contractions anymore and my water didnt break yet.


----------



## Storked

Oh Jen you are getting SO CLOSE TO BABY DAY! :happydance: how are you feeling??


----------



## jen435

Achey but today I had a burst of energy. I walked the dog twice. Went to Walmart and Staples walked the strip of stores. Then went to mall and walked the mall. It was my mil's bday so we got her a gift and visited her. I have no idea what to expect with labor this is so crazy. So much anxiety. I really would like to take a tylenol pm to help me sleep again and to help with my back/shoulder pains but idk if Ill get contractions and then ill be sleepy and such so not a good idea im thinking. watch ill wake up at noon tomorrow and regret not taking it. all well baby is worth it!

How are you bethany?


----------



## Storked

Jen, how exciting. Seriously, it has to be any day now! And I will want pics up ASAP! :)

I'm bored. I surf the net all day. And just now I went out for pickles and ice cream (not to eat together...but I was out of pickles and also wanted ice cream)


----------



## jen435

Awe not fun being bored. Yum ice cream! What flavor?


----------



## Storked

Chocolate chip cookie dough! I have no regrets :D until DH comes home and eats it all :( he has a sweet tooth. He ate half that bucket of sour punch twists!


----------



## jen435

Yum cookie dough! Hope he leaves u enough baby needs it too :)
Sour punch twists thats right now im craving them agIn lol


----------



## Storked

Jen, I still have some to share :flower: I haven't eat any all week lol!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

ooh jen sounds like things are gonna happen soon, i know bloody show can mean hours, days or weeks but u have lots of other things tellin u time is near too :)
exciting ;) 
my bub seems to have settled back in a bit too well, :)
no tightening or anything today, i got lots of sleep last nt cos i didnt eat much yest so very little hb :) ah bliss :) 
my feeling of well being is measured by how much sleep i get, il be fecked when bub comes ;) hee hee
i cant have long to go anyway even if i go over, so long as our bubs are nice and cosy in there i dont mind :)


bethany i dont even know if i have the right thing in my mind for sour punch straws but i want um :) are they like multi coloured sweet staws with sherbit in them? 
OH got me ben and jerrys ice cream last nt, itwas the best present ive had in a while :) yummy :) my fave .

amy im stil excited for u :) xxxxxxxxxx

angel and jess how ye doin? xxxxxxxxx

hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies! Sooo excited to hear that babies are going to be here soon!!!! We are going to have birth stories for the next almost year between all of us! heheh

Nevers kicked in big time for me. They started last night but this morning Im really terrified that something will happen again. I know Im only 4 weeks but I dont have any symptoms. Just some aches and cramps here and there that make me feel like af is sure to come. It scares me to death to not have any symptoms :( I so wish I coul djust fast forward atleast to the 2nd tri :( Oh and I POAS on a cheapy last night and this morning and they are both still VERY light. I wish they would be nice and dark already :(


----------



## mommylov

I did betas last night so I should be getting results today at some point too. Dr had me at 12dpo yesterday when I got my bfp but FF had me at 13dpo. Either way, a day or 2 earlier than the last two.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

I was going to temp only until I get to 2000 hcg and my first US. After that I will stop. I was going to ask you how you felt right now because I have a wedding to go to in october which would put me at about 27/28 weeks by the wedding and its in NY. If my dr says its ok to fly, I just hope that it wouldnt be risky. They say that its best to fly in the 2nd tri but that would be towards the end of it :oops:


----------



## mommylov

Betas are in the 30's (Already forgot the number she gave me) lol. She wants me to repeat every 48 hours until I get to 2000 whicn then she will want me to come in for an ultrasound to make sure the baby is in the uterus. I told her my concerns and she told me that it was perfectly normal to not feel anything right now and that I might start getting symptoms in the next week or so. That makes me feel a little better but you know I still wont feel considerably better until atleast after the 1st tri!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dance:


----------



## mommylov

Betas are in the 30's (Already forgot the number she gave me) lol. She wants me to repeat every 48 hours until I get to 2000 whicn then she will want me to come in for an ultrasound to make sure the baby is in the uterus. I told her my concerns and she told me that it was perfectly normal to not feel anything right now and that I might start getting symptoms in the next week or so. That makes me feel a little better but you know I still wont feel considerably better until atleast after the 1st tri!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I feel great...I do have Braxton Hicks, but I've had them for well over a month now. Whatever you do be sure to stay hydrated. I also get really sleepy around 3p, so a nap is a must. I do power through and miss them, but feel like I'm in a fog when I do. I'm sure you'll be just fine to fly at that point...
> 
> Hurrah for Betas...now for them to double! Come on Friday!

Oh ok! Ill keep that in mind. Im sure they will want to play it by ear and should they tell me at the last min that I cant go, then DH will just have to go without me. Its his BF so he is in the wedding and I dont want him to miss it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Guys...look at Horsey's journal! It looks like this was a good cycle for her and Amy :D

Laura, if you go over you may mind ;) my middle sister always had to be induced because her babies wanted to stay in there forever LOL. Maybe your bub is like that :)
Sour punch straws are like...licorice (but much softer and tastier) with sour crystals on em :) they are good I just got over my craving lol!

Amy, my ICs took FOREVER to darken and they never got darker than the control line. Hey, I told Horsey this too but maybe you should ask your doc about trying lovenox? Quite a few ladies with MTHFR on my Lovely Lovenox Lady board on BBC :flower:
Visualize and own it- this baby is YOURS!

Angel, GREAT news on your sister! Congrats to her! I love my siblings so much too :)
Yes, I must apologize because contractors are never in a hurry and they hate feeling rushed. I worked at a hardware store for years and dealt with those kinds of people. Including my dad who is a carpenter lol.


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I bought it a couple of months ago so I dont think it is transferable (Meaning I cant transfer it to someone else) but I read that I can use the credit towards a future flight. I think thats what you meant now that I read back lol So worse case like you said Ill just use it later. 

So happy to report, just dry heaved a bit (no vomit thought)! lol Sorry if TMI but Im so so so hoping this is the begining and means this is a healthy sticky bean!!!!


----------



## mommylov

hey girls, for those that had betas ran in the begining, do you remember what they were? Im kind of freaking out about my level being in the 30's :( Im readin gthat others had a higher level so Im thinking Im on the lower side.


----------



## Storked

Amy, step away from google!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, google will be your worst enemy right now. You really can't compare your symptoms and beta numbers with others. Everybody is different. I am sure everything is fine. You just need to give it a couple of days. Remember and try to relax, stress is a big no no for you now. I know, easier said than done. I almost had no symptoms when I got my bfp. I almost never get sore boobs with any pregnancy. I didn't get morning sickness with this pregnancy either. It surprised me also. I am sure your 1st trimester will fly by hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

How exciting Jen. For all we know you could be in labor right now. If you aren't in labor yet and you get a chance, please tell us how you are doing. I am very curious as to what is going on with you right now. You are almost 38 weeks, that is around the time I hope to give birth also. :hugs: to you hon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Chocolate Chip cookie dough ice cream sounds delicious right now. I don't think I have had it my whole pregnancy. Will have to have some today. lol.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess & Bethany... I know Im letting things get to me right now but you girls know all too well. Its so hard to forget the past. :(

Jen, yes keep us posted on how you are feeling! Laura, what about you?


----------



## Storked

Amy, just remember to have faith in your baby and enjoy them. Try to enjoy growing your baby and giving them all the faith and love that you can <3

Jessica, enjoy your ice cream! It was so worth it!

I seriously need to go shower. And clean. Clean and then shower!


----------



## jen435

Bethany just did want u said u had to do! Clean but now must shower! Lol glad u have some left incase craving comes back!

Angel wow so much activities going on I hope contractors come thru and do jobs on time. So glad ur vits agree with u now and taste yummy :)

Amy my betas were very low til at first also had to repeat them for two weeks to get high. I want to say at 16dpo it was 58 and I was just as worried. They double differently then what I thought since it took a while to get in thousand. So try to relax ur doctor is watching over u keep sticking little one!!! :hugs: I, so so happy for u amy!

Horsey is pregnant also??? How amazing would that be!! Miracle babys for all esp those two!<3

Laura I wont mind baby staying longer. I enjoy sleep quiet and kobe time til she makes her arrival. So I agree with u let them be happy and cozy though they must be squished! Lol

At 530 I had bad pms pains but layed on my left side n they subsided. Nothing happening todY baby is pushing on my sides like left n right :( I hope she Is transverse again as kicks are on the lower right side atm. What looks n feels like hands on left. 

Jess 38wks will probably be easier on u. Ur pregnNcy is taking a toll on u it seems. But im sooo thrilled ur baby is coming!!<3


----------



## mommylov

That makes me feel better, Thanks Jen, I guess I do just have to wait and see what tomorrow's test will bring. Hope they are doubling nicely!


----------



## jen435

They will extra prayers are being said for ur sticky bean!<3


----------



## mommylov

So exciting to think that you can be an earth mommy any day now!!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen hope ur comfy hon xxxx ur so right, we should just enjoy this down time and when it happens , it happens :)

amy i didnt get any early betas, but i wouldnt go by um anyway, 
doc did mines when i had spotting with lile and reckoned all was well, it wasnt. 
similarly people have been told things r bad and all turns out fine , they r a great sign if going up at all but not a definite so dont let um freak u xxx
the girls r right trust ur doc she sounds good and we will all keep hoping and praying for sticky bean xxxxxxxx

angel u sound busy but good :) :) 
glad ur vits r better for u and htings r moving on with ur house, even if not as fast as u would like :) xxx

bethany how u doin sweetie, xxxxxxxxx

jess u too hon :) xxxxxxxxxxx

did horsey get bfp, wow , cool . congrats to horsey x;) 

im good girls, had lunch with my sis and went swimming myself few hrs later.
then visited my parents :) few of my siblings and their kids were there too, was nice ;)
im having pains and pressure on and off all the time. but mild and achy , not contractions or anything., just body prepping for later :)
had lots of energy all day but tired now, prob have another early nt me thinks ;)


----------



## jen435

Laura rest rest rest :) your body is getting ready! I


----------



## lilesMom

yeah im gonna head to bed soon jen, :) 
im gettin sleepy :) 
how u doin? xx


----------



## jen435

Amy im sure they are just fine :) relax so sticky bean can grow into ur beautiful baby!!


----------



## jen435

Im okay waitin to take walk with hubby n kobe. Then plan to relax after a shower with tv then sleep :) my bubs is awfully quiet.


----------



## jen435

As soon as I get on pc ill change ur color amy!! Sooooo excited! :)


----------



## Storked

I got on the phone with my sister and haven't cleaned or showered :-/

Jen, I still think that you are getting so close and it is exciting! :) and yep Horsey has some beautiful wondfos! Praying that her and Amy get their sticky ones.

Amy, stay away from google. That is an order. Be cool and concentrate on your body and growing that baby. PMA! :)

Laura, I think I got tired reading about all you have done. Take it easy lady :) you are soon going to be having a baby!


----------



## jen435

Do I wish us ladies could all get together and hangout. To dream.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Im okay waitin to take walk with hubby n kobe. Then plan to relax after a shower with tv then sleep :) my bubs is awfully quiet.

i been thinking bout ringing my doc to ask her all day cos my bub is super quiet, had a few kicks there now again alright but less than normal for me. 
my belly hurts too :) hoping its good sign, he def dropping down more every day so prob just that 
do u have dull achy pain in base of tummy?


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i came home and cleaned the house after too :) actually kinda feel like i could do more now again :) should just go to bed with my book really :)


----------



## lilesMom

nt girls , im off to bed cos my bump is so tight it hurts :) 
rest called for i think :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Night night Laura! I may go to bed early too. Feel tired for whatever reason :)

Jen, it would be fun to hang out. Right now. I will deliver your baby! ;)
I hear that pushing from the baby also counts as movement so if you feel some pushes that is good. But a few of my friends have said their babies slow down quite a bit before they come so...you are close honey! I am calling it :D


----------



## lilesMom

i do not know what is goin on in my bump :)
its been rock hard for hours nd is quite sore , i slept for about 4 hrs but its still same now. is it bub just moving down some? cos he has started moving lots again. 
i dont wanna ignore pain i shouldnt but dont wanna ring hosp like a cry baby if its normal :) it is 4 in morn, they prob would say come in and i dont wanna drive up unecessarily. OH is on nts so im on my own till 9 in morn. 
i dont think its anythin to worry about though cos bub is moving. 
anyone know what it is? xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, do you have an advice nurse you can call. It definitely sounds like your uterus is getting ready for labor, could be any day now, or maybe at 40 weeks not sure. I just researched this apparently some other women are also saying there uterus is rock hard too. Do you feel contractions coming on and off? I really do suggest you call, just for reassurance. You are not a cry baby, and you definitely have a valid concern. Please keep us updated hon. Hope everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Laura my stomach has been rock hard on and off sometimes for 5,7 mins straight. If u get severe back pain or pain with the tightening every 5, 8 minutes for an hour u could be in labor and should call. The tightening is uterus preparing for labor but BH can last forever making tummy hurt esp to touch. Mines been sore for days. Im having tightening also. I cant feel kicks anymore but get movement slightly since hardly any room.


----------



## jen435

They usually say time contractions with pain for two hrs then call but I know ur far from hospital so I say call after one hr for sure!


----------



## jen435

Also the tightening is what can start ur effacement and help start u dilate but they say even with our loss its going to take a while to dilate. If water breaks you go to hospital asap. Mucous plug call but they say they wont admit til contractions start 5,8mins apart


----------



## jen435

Sorry for all posts... 

Happy Birthday to my sweet angel Liam John<3 Mommy & Daddy love u and we know your watching over us and ur lil sister!

Okay had to post that helps with healing! Love you ladies<3


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Sorry for all posts...
> 
> Happy Birthday to my sweet angel Liam John<3 Mommy & Daddy love u and we know your watching over us and ur lil sister!
> 
> Okay had to post that helps with healing! Love you ladies<3

hugs jen xxxxxxxx
sorry its a sad day for u. mine for lile is just around the corner too xxxxxxx
i know it doesnt replace our bubs but thank god we have ur DD and my munchkin for comfort xxxxx
i have tears in my eyes for u now cos i know no matter how much time passes we will always miss um xxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Birthday sweet Liam. :hugs:
Hi Jen! How are you hon? I was imagining you might be in labor now. Are the contractions still coming? How are you feeling? Can't wait until your sweet little girl is born. Are you and dh set on a name now?


----------



## lilesMom

jen ans jess thanks for posts xxxxxx
i know i should have rang um really but i was afraid if i did they would say come iin and keep me and i didnt think it was necessary. after being kept last time i dont wanna go back to hosp too soon. my doc opens in 2 hrs il ring and ask my own doc. 
it feels much better anyway, it prob was just some effacement and bub moving down a bit. i did do a lot yest too so could be partly that. but im tryin to occupy myself with good things so i dont have too much time to think ;) 
i know everyone says u will know when labour starts but some people dont ;) 
i was just half afraid id be callin OH at work an hour away to say i can feel the head or something ;) ha ha


----------



## aaronswoman79

How are you feeling Laura? Is the tightening still there? Have you been able to get any sleep? Hope you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jess, i got another hour there so i got about 4 ish hours so far ;)
its less tight and less sore but still there, my bump has dropped over last week so could be pressure and BH together maybe . im not sure. its just pain wasnt better with rest so thought it might not be bh then.
didnt feel like contractions are supposed to either, no waves , just constant pain. weird. :) could be muscles id say. if its 1 step closer to bub its all good ;)
my doc opens soon ish so il ring then and double check. i dont feel bad and bub was moving lots during the nt so id say its prob normal .
how u doin hon?


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday ladies! :)

Nothing new with me. Still little miss worry wart. Wanting my hpt's to be darker and they are still faint. Getting second betas done today so we'll see what the results are! I got teary yesterday a little and just now too just with the worrying. I hate being like this but I cant go through a 3rd mc. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Big big hugs Amy. The worrying is par for course doll...we're here for you to speak your mind. Your fears are justified. Keeping a PMA for you! xoxo

Jen and Laura ~ Sounds like your bodies are gearing up for the big day! What'd your Dr say Laura? Do you see him weekly now? 

Hi Bethany & Jess! :flower:

TGIF!


----------



## Storked

Happy birthday to Liam! :hugs: you know he is watching over you and his sister!

Laura and Jen, I love reading about all y'all are dealing with now. Gets me excited. I am ready for baby days to come! :happydance:

Jessica, get started on shopping yet?

Amy, ICs are not a good indicator of numbers. They take ages to darken and still never get darker than the control. Buy FRERs or something :flower:

I'm ordering a Doppler today. I have a bump and everything but still terrified that all may not be well :wacko:


----------



## Storked

Hi angel :)


----------



## mommylov

I wish for the fear to be removed for us all!!!

happy birthday sweet Liam <3

Keep running to the restroom thinking "OMG am I bleeding? and then nothing. Weird feeling of being "wet" but nothing really there. Might be the crinone leaking a little but I keep thinking its going to be a pool of something. (sorry tmi) :oop:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

bethany hurray for doppler :) i had my Sils for ages and loved it , i gave it back when they got preg and i had regular movement , i missed it for a bit after i gave it back :)

amy worry is natural , as is extra discharge, get used to it it just gets more and more, ive thought i was leaking a few times ive had soo much :) tmi :)

hope everyone is well xxx

i rang and explained pain and stuff and they said come into hosp to be checked, 
one hr drive up, 6 hr wait and 1 hr drive back to know all is fine, i should have listened to my gut and stayed home . but then god forbid if anything happened i would never forgive myself after being told by midwife to come in. 
i went on my own cos OH is on nts and i thought it wouldnt take too long. 
i was starving by time i got out :) but glad alls well with bub.
next time i go up to that place apart from stupid appointments, it will be when bub is fallin out and not a minute sooner ;) 

angel im every week startin monday alternating doc and hosp, was 2 weeks alternating doc and hosp for last month or so. how u doin? xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, what was their explanation for what was going on? Haha, I am sure DH thinks I am expensive because he just spent a bit of money on maternity clothes for me and some new bras. And I still expect my Doppler ;)


----------



## lilesMom

i asked the doc and she just shrugged her shoulders, sh esaid she didnt know :) great help. i said what do i do if it happens again, how long do i wait it out or do i satay home or what . her answer was if u cant handle the pain come in .
i didnt go in cos i was sore , i went in cos i didnt know why i was sore and if bub was ok. she wa a wee bit patronising really to be honest, after waiting 6 hrs to meet her ;)
oh well, least they checked bub, thats what i wanted :)

they r all essentails for preggo lady bethany :) xxxxxx
its the least u deserve :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Grrr for all the wait and patronizing dr but so glad all is well! :)

Poas when I got home and test is def darker compared to this morning and past couple of days. Did betas after work and will get results tomorrow. Fx!!!


----------



## Storked

Laura, lame that they had NO answer. What the heck?

Amy, what test did you use? With the wondfos sometimes I dipped multiple tests into the same cup of urine and would get varying results of darkness LOL. But as long as at had one that was darker all was well ;)

DH ordered my Doppler! I hope that it arrives soon! My boobs are a DD cup already. I can't imagine how much bigger they will get :O


----------



## jen435

Yay amy!!! :) lets go beta levels!!!

Laura sore is from BH I have same issue for two weeks now. Its from ur muscles contracting so much. Have u had t he pms cramps yet?? They are ouch but what stinks is when irregular not labor contractions. So I just deal. Back pain stinks too. But soo worth it. My ob said I will know when true labor starts. After bloody show, labor starting and stopping I feel like bubs is happy where she is at and doesnt wann sa leave ;) laura write down ur contraction times from pain start to pain finish once u see pattern off 5,8minutes for about hour call!!! Or if ur water breaks. Call!! I hope ur oh is home when u go imto labor.

Bethany yay for doppler :) ur hubby is amazing!!!! DD wow!! He must love it :) grow bubs grow!!!<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 

jen there was no pattern, it lasted about 10 hrs non stop which is why i thought it weird, if it was coming and going i wouldnt have gone up at all ;) 
it was tight bump all over, sore to touch and just sore full stop :) and kinda pinchy afy pain too and back cramp so was a weird combo :)
it was only when i was out my sis rang me and she said she had same with one of her sons, she has 4 kids, one of her sons was over 10 pounds, wouldnt u know thats the one she said she had that pain with , oh oh :) :) 
wish i had talked to her before going up but its done now ;)
my hospital said to come in at 10 mins cos i live an hour away, they said by time i get to hosp i should be 5 mins ish then :) yeah im kinda thinkin if he isnt home i be fine anyway cos its not gonna be super fast so he would have time to get home and bring me up.
if it is super fast then hurray i get my wish of no stinky hosp :) so long as alls well :)
im ignoring labour now til it comes knocking cos im sick of wathcing myself for signs, :)
im gonna go about my business and when it happens it happens, :) hee hee
i could have signs like this and still be here at comp in 3.5 weeks :) 
how u doin? 

bethany i hope ur doppler comes fast , it is so cool to hear it and to be able to have that reassurance whenever u want it. 
if ur having trouble when it arrives just ask.
first 2 times i used mine i had trouble finding hb after that it was fine.
bub wil stil be pretty low for u, like near hip bones.
mine was always slightly to the left too, might not be centre :)
and they can swim so will move away from it :)
easy to pick up ur own pulse too. if u get really high number its prob ur s and bubs combined xxx does urs have hb numbers or just sound? 

amy hurray for darker xxxxxxxxxxxxx whoop whoop
come on betas :) rise my pretties ;) xxxxxxxxx

jess and angel how ye doin xxxxxxxxxxx

im off to a party in my bro and sils house now , its my nephews communion :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, my boobs are so big they make it hard to see my bump for injections LOL!

Laura, at the OB office when we used the Doppler my baby was on the left too. Will def ask for advice! My Doppler tells the HB numbers. It is like the one in the OB office :)


----------



## jen435

Bethany thats so awesome :)

Laura tightening is going to continue let go for day if ur lucky then continue more. Sore tummy to touch is normal also. Our bodies are gearing up. How did u sleep last night? I was hurting. Layed in bed til noon and im still exhausted. Hubby is ancious for bubs to arrive. I told him kts takin a toll om me now but so worth it. Ill wait til she is ready


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Jen, my boobs are so big they make it hard to see my bump for injections LOL!
> 
> Laura, at the OB office when we used the Doppler my baby was on the left too. Will def ask for advice! My Doppler tells the HB numbers. It is like the one in the OB office :)

its funny for a while my boobs were too big for my bump, now they look relatively small in comparison even though small they r not, last time i measured i was E :) havent measured in a good bit, im just wearing the bras but with bra extendy bits ;) 
ooh goody :) they r the best dopplers, so nice to know what bubs hb is , thats same type doppler as my Sils :) hurry up post and bring bethany her doppler ;) xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen i slept like i was dead last nt :) i had really bad and little sleep nt before and hosp all day yest , i was exhausted, i slept 11 hrs and only got up to go to nephews party ;) 
im wrecked again now after my day so im hoping to sleep now tonight :)
il be headin to bed soon, im the last of the party animals ;) bed by 10 on sat nt i think :) 
it does take its toll at this stage, ive lots of dwonward pressure all the time now, thats good though , good sign things might happen on their own. 
i would prefer not to need induction :) 
i had a lovely day today at my bro and sils house, tired now :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope you are having a nice weekend. I haven't bought anything for baby yet. Not sure when I will. Baby ultrasound came out great. She is measuring right on target. Have a nice weekend all of you!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hurray jess congrats on great U/s xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Level came back at 137 which dr said was excellent!!! I guess lab system had gone down that's why there was a delay in getting results but well worth it! So now she wants me to wait until wed to repeat. :)

Congrats Jess on awesome US!!!!

Hope you all are having a great weekend!!!

Laura, :wohoo: he wants to comeout!!!! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

:happydance::yipee::wohoo:

That is wonderful news Amy!!! Relax and enjoy the rest of this weekend!!


----------



## Storked

Sorry to have been absent today ladies! We went to the beach to catch new fish for our aquarium and caught some really nice ones :) my phone died which was stinky. 
I feel so bad for one of my sisters. Looks like she is having a MMC :cry:

Jen, she is getting ready! Any day now! <3

Laura, glad you managed to catch up on rest!

Jessica, glad your girl is measuring spot on! :)

Amy, great numbers! Don't forget to stay away from google :)


----------



## lilesMom

amy that is so great :) xxxxxxxxx
whoop whoop xxxxxx huge rise xxxxxxxxxxxx
hip hip hurray xxxxxxxxxx
amys rainbow baby, amys rainbow baby (u have to sing it and dance around in a circle and kick ur leg out for every time u say it :) to get what im saying properly ;) hee hee ) . 

thats so cute bethany u can catch fish for ur aquarium, we have to buy um cos nothing exciting in our waters :) 

i slept 12.5 hrs last nt and im still tired and dizzy, um........
maybe i should hibernate for a week :) bub is super quiet yest and today,
im glad i was checked the other day now cos he would be worrying me this weekend :)
its prob cos he was moving when i was sound asleep :) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany very cool about fish! Which kinds did u get?
Amy hurray!!! Stick baby stick!!! Definately ur miracle baby :) ur dh n u will be spoiling this baby with endless love!<3

Jess no shopping??when will u start? Yay for awesome growth scan :)

Angel how are u?

Laura ur bubs seems like he is tiring khimself burrowing down. Mine seems still half the day now. How amazing ur baby will be here soon!


----------



## lilesMom

jen i think ur right, every now and then he has a mental patch and seems to be putting the pressure on but he sleeps lots now ;) but moves enough to not totally worry me ;)
hows ur Dd doin? xxxxxxx
im a bit nauseous and have to kinda remind myself to eat again today . 
wish i could eat this little when not preg , id be a skinny minnie ;)
no news here, i caled to my friends house for a few hrs and then my parents, wrecked again now , bed soon, nice and early :) hosp app in morn, hope we arent waiiting too long this time ;) 

hope eveyrone is happy and healthy xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

arrgghh 2.30 in morn and im back up :) why is it always nts when i do have to get up in morn that i have messed up sleep. so annoying .

hope everyone had a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxx

i wish it was morning so i could just get up full stop instead of feeling like i should be in bed . my plan was to get up early and go for a swim before goin to hosp, pool isnt open for another 4.5 hrs, um........ il prob be tired again at just the wrong time , doh


----------



## jen435

Did u get ur swim in laura? Its so hard to sleep here also. Tryin to get dh to bd its been forever and I miss it but he said no :( all well. I bet our bubs are saving energy for the big day. Two more weeks cant believe it!

I hope your not waiting at hosp long!!


----------



## lilesMom

i went back to bed and slpet another hr, im up now to go for my swim :) its 6 now .
i have never voluntarily been up this early when not preg but not sleeping anyway and just too sore to stay in bed , doh.
thats funny, i was gonna ask u that, my libido has come back big time for last week r so :) we Bd for first time in ages last week, basically i jumped him :)
tried again last nt but he is on nts and was too sleepy . frustrating :) 
im fallin apart again today, ive sharp pain where my liver is, have been having itchy legs too which was one of my funky liver things, hope its not back at this late stage.
but im headed to right place to ask today :)


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! :)

Bethany, Im so sorry to hear about your sister :( Is she for sure having a mmc? :hugs: to her :(

Jen & Laura, TICK TOCK!!!! :dance: Laura, so sorry you had a hard time sleeping. :(

Angel, hope the braxton hick have let up

Jess, congrats again on having a great scan!

Rayray, how are you doing hun? already past 9 weeks! :)

:wave: and :kiss: to you all!!

AFM~ we were so happy with the results this past weekend and even more happier about them being good enough to where I dont need to have betas done every 48 hours now *knock on wood*. Just hoping this is our rainbow baby and this LO is a keeper! I have my next betas on wed. At the rate they were going, I MIGHT be over 2000 or close to so maybe Ill get a scan scheduled? :) I have had a few slight waves of nausea but nothing terrible and get tired every once in a while. Also have cramping now and then but nothing majoy yet :( I know its still early but still freaks me out.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, xxx

bethany im sorry i missed bit about ur sis, hope u and her r ok . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

amy thats great about ur results, woohoo :) xxxxxxxxx

i went to go for my swim but felt really pukey so i had to abandon it, am back from hospital , they took bloods to check liver and bile salts, they r checking for cholesatsis (sp?) , if it comes back funky , il be induced pretty pronto :) if not back to wait and see. she kept saying how big bub was , she did scan and estimates size at the mo as 8.5 pounds , oh oh :) ;) fine strong bub :)
lolly be struggling ;) 
my blodd pressure is up a good bit too and im swelling a bit so its back to hospital not doc next mon. she said if blood results come back sooner il be in sooner. 
my mom said she thinks i may go myself anyway if im like her cos she said this is how she gets few days before she goes :) only thing is bub isnt engaged at all, head down but not engaged


----------



## jen435

Bethany so sorry about ur sister is she ok? :hugs: how are u?

Amy how wonderful :) so excited for u!

Laura my baby isnt engaged either :(
Im sorry ur not feeling well and hope ur levels,are ok and ur mom is right. Id love u to go naturally. Sounds like ur close!<3
Sleep oyi I cant sleep im exhausted in pain achy nauseatous headache I dont think im going into labor early think she will be late. My,doctor already said im late bc they made may 17 due date but I swear its june 1. I have feeling ill go over june 1. Im seeing CRNP tom and hoping I made some progress but I dont think I did. So disappointed my husband is driving me crazy and saying,stressful stuff to me. My fam has me upset n,stressed to as they want nothing to do w me. My,sil is still ignoring me and is pissed,at me. My mil is being weird w me bc,its her,daughter and doesnt want to cause conflict with her. Its frustrating. I asked dh to take me for a dollar dessert he said no :( its brownie vanilla ice cream scoop with warm fud ge n walnut on,brownie n warm white ceeamy sauce on ice ceeam. Delicous


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen, hopsital rang me back , my bile acids are raised , they want me back tomoro morn to check bub. the doc today said that if they came back wrong they would talk of inducing me. but nurse today said for now just check bub tomor and recheck blood on fri. so i dont know.
Oh is off tomor and i asked him if he was coming with me tomor, his response was , is there any point ? arrggghh very supportive. 
now he is like yeah il come, now i dont even want him there cos he has pissed me off. 
the correct response would have been of course im coming, its my baby too.
ive gotten a wee bit emotional cos it can increase chance of still birth ever so slightly, but at least they know and r looking after me . drama !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
least i only have to wait till tmor and not forever :) 
i just got an hours sleep before she rang, im lucky i got that :)
it is hard to sleep jen isnt it when so sore and fo me cumbersome ;)
im calming down again now, think i just got alittle shock, i actually thought nothing was gonna be wrong in bloods and was just a precaution :)
im sure thnigs be fine ;)


----------



## Storked

Amy, I said it on your journal and I will say it here- visualize your baby! Imagine them growing. Will it to happen. I don't know if it doesn't anything but sometimes we just feel powerless and it makes you feel less so :)

Jen, you aren't mean enough to your DH. Lol you should have been like "DAMNIT GO GET MY ICE CREAM!" ;) I can't believe your SIL is still being such a snatch. Gah. I want to punch her. Who bullies a pregnant lady? 

Wow Laura so you may be induced? How do you feel about it? Will you still try natural?

Well, my sister was supposed to be 12 weeks and her baby only measured 5 so I think that this is for sure a MMC. I love her and am thinking of her but kind of leaving her alone for a while. It can be so hard to be around pregnant people when you..yeah :(


----------



## lilesMom

aw bethany ur poor sis xxxx hugs xxxxx for u and her xxxx
yeah ur right , when she is ready she will come to u , fecking hell we all know where she is at at the mo unfortunately, poor sis xxxxxx
yeah i will still try natural as much as i can, if my liver is back to funky, its much better for me and bub . xxx if it goes on forever i may cave and have some help but hope not. 
il be happy to be induced if any risk at all to munchkin, i havent come this far to risk him for my preferences, xxxxx
hope ur ok sweetie, xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

think i may go drive to get ben and jerrys to comfort me :) 
yum phish food, i know this sounds cheap but i never usually buy it at full price , 
i think it may be called for this eve


----------



## Storked

Laura, if you do need to be induced you may look into your different options for it. A friend of mine had to be induced and she had them start her pitocin out very low since she knew she didn't want an epidural. I think I will try that when my time comes!
Enjoy your ice cream! I just got some more last night :D

Yeah this isn't my sister's first loss. She has several healthy kids but she has had several MMCs as well. I'm just leaving her alone for now and thinking about her.


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i dont want epi really but wil just see what they gotta say to me and how things go with it all :) best i can do :)
ur poor sis, other kids dont make it easier or worse i think, it is still awfull . 
hope she is holding up as well as can be expected, xxxx u too xxx


----------



## jen435

Ur poor sister :hugs: we all know what she is goimg thru I hope she turns to u for comfort. U can relate unfortunately. Yum ben n jerrys.

Laura oh no. keep u and bubs safe whatever it takes. Induction isnt end of world. I hope ur okay though :hugs:


----------



## jen435

I just took warm bath and shower then took kobe for nice walk. Its so humid out thank goodness for a/c. Baby is kicking or punching me and im so crampy n tight. Im sure she is causing me t he pain though and its not labor. :) my dd is so sweet to punch n kick me lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:

Laura ~ Glad the hospital is going to keep a close eye on you xoxo 

Bethany ~ You're a good sister. 

Amy ~ Still so very happy for you! I hope the days fly by for you :flower:

Jen ~ What a relief your DD is nestled safely in there...that she may quite possibly go past her due date has to be reassuring considering not too long ago they were concerned she would come early...so very glad all of this has worked out for you. Bummer the family is acting up. Fx'd they'll all tighten up for the big day! 

Jess ~ Yay for baby measuring on par.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys, just waitin on Oh to be ready to go to hosp now, xxxxx

jen hope DD gives u a rest soon xxxxxx

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Keep us posted Laura! Hope everything goes smoothly for you :flower:


----------



## jen435

Angel how are you?

Laura goodluck! So glad oh is coming with you!

No sleep again . We monitored contractions last night from 10-2 very irregular and then they slowly stopped. I felt her slide towards my rib cage the minute i layed down to sleep. Scared me. I havent had us sinxe 24weeks and important starting to panick about placenta umbilical cord amniomic fluid levels etc :( i do hope to have her on time but if shes not engaged i doubt itll happen. Travis sooooo excited forher as the days pass by. I hope he is helpful and a great husband and dad. He is to kobe but dogs are easier. Doctors at 4m praying i made progress.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!

Laura & Jen, You girls are so close and sounds like your babies are getting ready! Hope they both engage soon!

Angel, Thanks hun! hope youre doing well! :)

Bethany, Im still so very sad for your sister. Im sure the space will help her heal but its probably also great to know she has you and that you have been through this too and can be a great support for her. 

Jess, how are you doing??? Still so happy your last scan went so well!

Rayray, hope you and your bump are doing well too!

:hugs: to everyone!

OH! POAS this morning and came out MUCH darker. It looks like its almost as dark as the test line :) I posted a pic of it on my journal from my phone. For some reason I cant here :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

just back from hosp, i do have cholestasis so they r gonna induce bub if i dont go by next monday , i have to got to hosp on sunday nt. :) 
they checked bub loads today and reckon all is fine ;)
just to be safe they will induce, im happier that way, id hate to take any chance with him. 
they did detailed scan, she couldnt measure his head cos she said he was super low, good sign :) 
then doc tried to do a sweep, my belly is like a brick and ive squeeziness in it ever since so may go myself before mon, :) but if not i have a dead line anyway ;) 
excited now :) il get to see him so soon either way :)
and he wont get to grow to ten pound before he comes out hee hee

jen hope u have some progress hon, i know its hard being in limbo xxxx
when i switch sides i often feel bub kinda fall down to that side a bit more , i thought it was just normal for them to do that :) xxx
my OH got excited when we got monday as date too :) its nice to see um get excited :)

amy that is fab, its so much darker and great numbers too xxxxxxxxxxx wayhey :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

angel how u doin? xxxxxxxxxxxx thanks xxxxxxxxxx

jess hope ur well chick xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

LAURA, eeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!! Your son is going to be here next week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

i know im all excited :) really tired now again , :) surprise surprise hee hee
i did sleep last nt but very wakey uppy sleep cos i was thinkin too much :) 
im gonna go for a snooze now :) gotta get sleep while its still on offer hee hee

im so glad ur tests are gettin darker and betas r great hon xxxxxxxxxxxx 
amys lovely sticky bean xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I think that my sister does take comfort in the children that she has. It doesn't lessen her loss but having healthy, living children do remind one that they aren't broken. That there IS a rainbow. That is what she told me when she gave me her bad news. She is just counting the blessings that she has and takes comfort in the fact that God will bless her with more :)
Glad that bubs is looking great! Did they say how they planned to induce you? How are you feeling?? Are you trying to get labor kick started naturally? :)

Jen, how are you feeling? Are you also trying to get labor started? Some people swear by lemon cupcakes!

Angel, what are you up to? :)

Amy, hurray for darker tests! How are you today?


----------



## Storked

Oh and I skyped my sister yesterday. It was nice. I got to see her and her kiddos :)


----------



## lilesMom

ur sis has a great attitude so like u xxxxx

lemon cupcakes is something i could do :) 
im grand , very tired and head achy slightly but im grand really. yeah im goin to my sis this eve for reflexology. if im able il go swimming tomor and i told Oh i want sex every day this week :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, the cupcake recipes looked like a lot of work so maybe try baking this cake that I saw mentioned on a forum about inducing labor:

https://www.sheknows.com/food-and-recipes/articles/808706/lemon-cake-recipes


----------



## Storked

Ah here are some cupcakes that don't look too labor intensive. Haha. Labor intensive.

https://brodyfrancis.blogspot.com/2011/06/lemon-drop-cupcakes.html


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ :crib: What a relief that your DS is well. In less than a week he'll be here...I cannot imagine the flood of emotions you are having!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Yippee for the line getting darker. I'm anxious to see what your numbers are.

Jen ~ Good luck at Dr's today. I really do hope your DH and his family become the support group you need for your DD...you too are on the home stretch!

Bethany ~ I've a couple of friends who have toddlers and then mmc's. They've said if it wasn't for their first borns they don't know how they would have handled the loss. I suppose chasing a LO around is a beautiful distraction, not to mention affirmation of fertility. 

:wave: Jess


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, Your sister does have a great attitude about it all. I hope that she heals and continues to count her blessings <3

Angel, thanks! I was excited about that too but I have had darker tests in the past and things go south so Im still not going to be too excited. Def am feeling better about this one but time seems to be going by SOOO much slower :(


----------



## lilesMom

sorry my comp froze again and went bananas so it looked like i was still here but i wasnt, had a nice hour of a sleep and lvoely hour of reflexology , then home to a chipstick ( type of crisp :) ) , tuna , cheeese and mayo s/w :) total craving, was yummy . i feel way more normal after all that :) hee hee

bethany thanks for recipes, il give alook at um there , i may make one tmor :)
labour cupcakes :) that would be nice easy induction :) xxxxxxxxxx

angel thanks hon , im fine now i know bub is fine ;) 
im excited :), i feel ready to do it now really ;) 
how u feeling? u still sicky or ok? xxxxxx

jen u home yet, how did u get on honey ? xxxxxxx

amy ur nearly 5 weeks though hon , thats great , as u go on time will speed up i promise xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxx love u and ur sticky bean xxxxxxxxx

jess how u doin hon? xxxxx

hi and hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lemon cupcakes bring on labor? Lemon cake is my favorite...I have raw lemons often...are they on the do not eat list? Uh oh!

Jen ~ Waiting to hear how your Dr's visit went...FX'd for progression! 

I've finally cornered the painter, he is coming this weekend while I am away! Carpet will be installed in nursery on the 31st, then I can put the nursery together. :dance: I get my injections on Mondays and my emotions on Tuesdays are always a surprise. Last week I was quite evil :muaha: this week I'm a cry baby :sad2:


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Im hoping this time passes quick too! Betas tomorrow... eeek! :(

Angel, :hugs: I hope that the injections dont make you feel anything but up and happy :) Awesome that you cornered the painter and that will be done along with the start to the nursery! :dance:

You know.. I had a salad for lunch today with my FAV dressing (Raspberry vin) and then I read that rasp's arent good... is that right? So no lemons or Rasp's?


----------



## Storked

Angel, lemon is fine! I had lemonade all through the first tri to get me through nausea. Apparently, lemonade can help with acid reflux. Who knew right?
But the lemon drop cupcakes are something that some ladies swear by. Doesn't work for everyone. My niece got her labor started by bouncing on an exercise ball for a few hours lol. Can't wait to see nursery pics!
https://news.msn.com/rumors/rumor-bakers-cupcakes-send-pregnant-women-into-labor

Amy, I think raspberries are just fine. Maybe you are thinking of red raspberry leaf? That should be avoided I think as it can cause contractions but raspberries should be A-OK! :)

Laura, go google ways to try and start labor naturally ;)


----------



## lilesMom

ive never heard u cant have either raspberrys or lemons ;) i had lemon and hot water lots and no ill effects ;)
its s good excuse to go buy a lemon cake tmor though cos i do like um, 
cake looks complicated bethany i dont know i if can stand for that long anymore :)
and cupcakes wont open for me, prob my stupid comp :)
bub is goin bananas :) loads of kicks and burrowing :) 
maybe he heard im gettin lemon cake tomor :) 
wonder if its after reflexology :)

angel hurray for lovely house being sorted :)
hope ur injections r nicer to u soon xxxxxx

bethany i dont have the energy to try anything else tonight, il wait and see if exam and reflex do the trick till tmomr ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!!

Amy, it is so awesome to see how happy you are now that you are pregnant!! I hope this pregnancy goes by swiftly for you without any complications!! Great news on the betas. I have heard that once they see a sac on ultrasound betas are no longer necessary. I am sure they will continue to watch your progesterone though. Its wonderful to see you so happy hon!!

Bethany, so sorry about your sister :( . I am happy that she has a big family to support her and help her through this difficult time. Everybody reacts to mc differently I guess. I already have 2 daughters, but I ended up so screwed up from my mc that I can't even bring myself to buy anything for baby yet. But I do think part of the reason that I got affected so greatly is because of how far along I was (of course early mc are equally as painful :( ) and actually seeing my dead baby after the whole ordeal. Is still have her pretty little face in my head. I think getting pregnant 2 months after mc, I didn't think about the fact that I wasn't nearly over the mc yet. But hopefully when this little girl come I will become more hopeful about everything. So how are you feeling hon. I can't believe how fast the time is going by, you will be 16 weeks on Friday I believe!! Wow, it feels like it was just yesterday that you announced your pregnancy!!

Angel... you are entering the 3rd trimester!! wooohoooooooo!!! So much to be hopeful for!! How are you feeling? All ready for baby yet?

Laura and Jen, I can't believe how close both of you are!! Pretty soon you will be holding your babies in your arms!! I am so happy for both of you. Laura I hope your liver gets better! Jen, how sweet how excited your dh is!!

It's getting harder and harder for me to get the time to come on here. I am way behind on my daughters schooling, so I need the next few weeks to get her back on track. She is almost done with the 1st grade and is way behind. Love you all!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi jess :)
my liver wil be fine thanks, my old liver thing is still fine apprently cos my other liver function levels r perfect , this is a new pregnancy related liver thing that goes after bub is out , so all good :) my old liver thing made it more likely i would get this one ;) 
it wil be u now jess having bub before u know it :) xxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

im off to bed chickys talk soon , love ye lots xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Hey fast update as cell is ready to die. Baby is approx 9lbs 22 inches. Im 50% effaced 2cm dilated. I think she did something to try to help me along but not sure she told me bd and lots of walking today. Laura whatsoever reflexology? Im glad they are playing it safe and ull be a mommy soon!

Amy yay for darker htp!! :)
Angel thank u!!
Bethany urn sis strong and Im glad she has her children to hug.
Jess hi!! And hi to everyone else! Phones gonna die!


----------



## Storked

Jen, holy crap your baby is coming soon! Yay!!

Laura, when you wake up look up ways to try and induce labor ;)

Jessica, early miscarriages are painful but I would have been a million times more devastated if I was as far along as you or Jen was. Really. I cannot imagine. But we are all damaged by loss it is true. I still can't bring myself to announce anything on FB. I don't feel "safe" yet. Bah. But yep Friday is 16 weeks and next Thursday I see the OB again and get my referral to a peri!
Love you babe! You rock. Give us a baby update when we see you again :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Jen, the baby is coming!! Are you in the hospital right now? Oh my, things are happening so quickly for you!! Good luck with everything hon!!


----------



## jen435

No obgyn said i have long way to go. As u need to be 100% effaced and 5-6cm with contractions 5-7mins aparts or water to break before being admitted. So i could be another week or so i


----------



## jen435

They did say Im 40weeks 3days and measuring exactly on their edd and not the one i made. I guess the obgyn office was right about may 17 date being edd


----------



## xoxo4angel

How very exciting Jen! Did your Dr discuss inducing you since you're past your due date? 

Jess ~ Glad you had a second to pop in. Hopefully you'll be able to get your daughter caught up before the end of the school year :)

G'nite ladies :sleep:


----------



## jen435

No they do not induce unless medically necessary so i have more time as long as bp and urine stays fine. They offer sweep but idk much about it and if it would help


----------



## lilesMom

hi :)

wow jen both big bubbys ;) xxxxx 
u will be soon so honey xxxxx glad things r moving along for u sweetie.
so ur overdue without knowing it ;) thtas cool cos u cant have much longer left now, they wont let u go too much over will they? 
but things r happening for u now so u wont need help, hurray.
it would be so cool if we went on same day :) xxxxx
they tried to giv eme sweep yest, dont think it worked cos i think i was too closed,
but may help start opening and do a bit of prep in my body before monday :)

bethany i never officially announced on fb, its only lately enough ive put stuff about bub up , partly cos i didnt wanna jinx and partly cos i know it hurts people who r tryin to see announcements all the time. 

ive myself wrecked. im up since 6 . went for swim, did food shop. cleaned the house, im now onto scrubbing down the pram and buggy and stuff to make sure everything os ready for bub. could be nexting but could just be cos i knwo i have an official deadline now ;) 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

DH and I saw this as we walked into the store yesterday...can you see the second rainbow? Mother Nature can be breathtaking! Happy Hump Day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

its lovely angel xxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Jen, maybe you need to go out for lemon cupcakes ;)

Laura, you are nesting! I can't wait for that...mostly because I hate cleaning. I want to want to clean. I DO!
I think that my family is getting annoyed by me not saying anything on FB because they want others to know and to be able to discuss it. I just don't feel ready.

Angel, I love that pic!


----------



## lilesMom

bethany its good i got loads and loads done but i was gettin a bit wired and manic ;)
when i was nearing the end of cleaning , i went for a sleep for an hour and i feel like me again only with clean everything, ha ha :) 
by tomor i think we will be ready for bub . ahhhh im soooo excited again now ive slept ha ha :) i could get used to surviving on cat naps (i hope ) , i feel energised again.
boo to ur family ;) hee hee only put stuff out there when u r ready, no panic and u are mom, aka most important person in all this , only second to ur bub :) xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

i looked for lemon cupcakes this morn food shopping and i couldnt find any which i thought were right ;) everyone of them i felt had something wrong :) im weird :)
im gonna go to bakery in town tomor and get me some, they do amazing cakes and i do mean amazing :) 
i cant ait till we r all swapping bub stories girls, xxxxxxxx
im even back to looking forward to breast feeding , i had gotten scared of it, now im looking forward to tryin again :)
my dog attacked my chicken, he is ok though, she is a brat. 
i told Oh they werent safe but he reckoned she was 'trained' to stay away now , doh. 
poor wesley (chicken) .


----------



## lilesMom

jen it just dawned on me , did u ask me about reflexology the other day?
its like acupressure but only on ur feet, ur whole body is mapped onto the feet.
that and acunpuncture are only alternate therapies covered by health insurance here.
its rated as very good for fertility problems, hormone imbalances and bringin on labour :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ You should get the reflexologist to tap into the pressure points that bring on labor as you eat a lemon cupcake while bouncing on a yoga ball after you've BDed! (All things said to kick start labor) If that doesn't bring on labor, then Monday is just around the corner!


----------



## lilesMom

skitting laughing ;) id prob puke from the acid reflux and the bouncing, ha ha :) 
sounds very complicated :) i dont really think im gonna go ebfore monday to be honest :) im happy with monday anyways if i dont :)


----------



## jen435

Angel beautiful picture thank you for sharing :) lol love your idea for Laura! How are you and bubs? Did the bedroom get painted yet?

Bethany I agree with Laura you tell ppl when you are good and ready! This is your baby and you should be the one to announce it when your ready :)

Laura sounds lovely and you are def nesting!!! :) Yay for your bubs to be in the world monday is just around the corner but with all the cleaning you might go before monday!!! Did doctor say if you where effaced or dilated at all?? you said closed but i know to do a sweep of any kind you have to be somewhat opened dont you?? So perhaps you are??

Those lemon cupcakes sound yummy. I went to wegmans looking but didnt see any. They had a lemon tart cake but I didnt think it was the same so I didnt get it. I took my mom for lunch today for her bday and walked the mall for about an hour came home to some (tmi) globby brownish gluey stuff. It was only a small ball but assuming more of my plug. Doesnt mean anything so its frustrating. To be honest knowing im over due makes it harder now. I wish I had someone to try reflexology on me. My feet are killing me and my dh wont rub them for me. I guess I could try it on myself and soak them in the tub. Im considering taking another bath but the water goes down the drain and water is expensive to keep it constantly running. So idk. But I could use my body to relax and I know warm water causes relaxation. 

Today is 98F!!! Soooo hot and humid here! AC is running like crazy. Part of me wants to just go for a pedicure but I know my dh would frown on me spending 25 for one. How is everyones day?

Amy how are you??? Did I miss your post of your hcg levels?? I hope they are way up there and your on your way to your u/s!

Jess I hope your feeling well and that your daughter is getting caught up in school now! You really have your hands full! I also hope you start preparing for your lil one soon!!!<3

Angel any dates for your babyshowers yet?? You must be getting very excited!


----------



## lilesMom

jen i think she only did internal and tried to do sweep but couldnt , im not sure, 
she was very fast and she just said like under her breath , i think she said closed. 
it wasnt sore but was like uncomfy in a take ur breath away kinda way :) 
just as it was gettin sore she was done. 
felt strange but not sore at all. i was sore after though a little with crampiness. maybe she did start it doin some work, if my body got some prep started before mon it be easier to induce probably :) i did have some mucus today too but i get that after Bd too so......
i do have mild afy cramping today but very very mild.....
i dont wanna get my hopes up too much :)
ha ha thats funny i was the same the cakes and stuff that were lemon just seemed wrong cos bethany said cupcakes :)
go for ur bath sweetie, u need tlc xxxx
i went swimming this morn even though i didnt feel like it at first but it was great once i got in :) lovely ;)


----------



## jen435

thanks laura! I am so ready to have her already. Your swim sounds so lovely. We havent opened our pool yet but I know he wants to soon! Today would have been perfect to. Stinks because after bubs is born I cant go in for 6 weeks but sooo worth it!


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i was thinking today il miss my swims for the next while :) 
then wehn im allowed im not sur ehow il be able to cos who will mind bub, 
maybe i could get Oh to come too and mind her outside whiel i swim or something, i really wanna keep it up now ive been swimming for months again. its so nice and good for u :) id love my own pool, if i win lotto, its first on list :) just a tiny one im not greedy , ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna log off and go to bed, nt chickys xxxx
chat soonxxxx


----------



## mommylov

So much exciting news here!!

Just wanted to write a quick note and say betas came back at 777!!! one more beta on Monday and then scan on tues! Fx!!!
Ill write more in the morning. Night ladies!


----------



## jen435

Amy YAY!! Thats a lucky number also!!! wooohooo!!! Hurray for your scan tuesday!! This week coming up shall be an exciting week on this website for you and Laura!!! :) Im so excited for both of you!


----------



## lilesMom

wow amy that is so fab xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hurray xxxxxxxxxxx

and u too jen, u could have DD anytime xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:headspin: :dance: :juggle: Amy!! This is it! Yay! :juggle: :dance: :headspin:

...and babies on their way for Laura & Jen.

G'morning! xoxo Come on Tuesday!

DH and I will be headed to my sister's for shower #1 this weekend...Coed showers are nice because I'll get to catch up with the whole family! Catered BBQ and decaf sweet tea on my horizon! :munch:


----------



## lilesMom

yummy bbq, im gonna have to go get something beef today, im thinking about it with last 2 days :) if it beef cooked on a bbq would be even better ;)
enjoy ur shower hon xxxxxxxxxxx

ive slept away the day, i was wrecked after yest, i was dizzy and swollen legs when i got up so i said feck it and went back to bed ;)
when i woke up, warning tmi :) , i had bigish bit of mucus, streaked a tiny bit with brown. i know this can happen after exam but am hoping my body is startin to open to make induction easy peasy :) im back doin my relaxy cds big time and i loves um :) 
i didnt do it for a day only cos it was in OH car from when we went to hosp incase i got kept, i missed it for just that day, sad ;)
my friend and her boyf are callin to me soon and then im gonna leave my lovely clean house and go visit my niece nad get breast pump lessons off her ;) 
then im gonna visit my parents as well, so nice day :)
hope alls well with everyone xxx


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!

Jen & Laura, I cant WAIT for you guys to have your lo's! Laura, yours will be here within the next 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance: Jen, you little girl can be here any min too... eeek to exciting! Im so glad that we finally are going to have birth stories within our little group that started last year :cloud9:

Angel, Mmmm BBQ... sounds lovely! I hope you have a great time at your shower and get lots of yummy food!

Jess, thank you so much for your kind words. Im very happy now that Im pregnant. Makes me feel like Im not totally broken lol. Still super scared but just trying to take it a day at a time. Im feeling better about this one and things seem to be progressing nicely so far so lets just hope that continues! I hope you are doing well. I know you were saying that with the pregnancy and taking care of the girls its hard for you to get on here but we think about you all the time! I believe you will be the next to give birth after Jen and Laura if Im not mistaken right? Cant wait!

Bethany, how are you doing? Did you have anymore scans?? I hope you and your bump are doing well :)

Rayray, so excited you are 10 weeks already! Do you hvae anymore scans too?

Hi to everyone as always!!!

AFM~ I was so happy to see my results and hear my dr tell me that they are good! I still dont have major symptoms or anything. Getting a little more tired and a little insomnia and some breast tenderness but its all just slight. Dull cramps come and go which is reassuring. SOMETIMES, Im like "Wait, was that cramp in my ueterus or somewhere else?" and then I freak myself out so Im just trying not to pauy attention. heheh Been texting with my dr because I called to make an appt for tues and they told me she was booked. I text her and told her and she told me she was going to take a look. She wanted me to meet with her after the US so Ill see if thats still going to happen tues. One more beta scheduled for mon so as always keeping my fx for that!


----------



## Storked

Angel, I want to go to your shower! BBQ was mentioned ;)
Hope you have a great time and get lots of goodies!

Amy, don't worry if you don't have any strong symptoms right away! I remember the pregnancy boards making me so anxious because so many ladies swore that they felt pregnant from 4 weeks and it took much longer than that for me. It can take time and fluctuate. I look forward to reading about you squeezing your boobs every day :D
Those were great results!
No scan until my gender scan next month. Unless the peri does one...which I hope lol. But hopefully my Doppler will get here soon and reassure me.

Laura, start preparing your body as best as you can. Very excited for you! :D

Jen, ANY DAY NOW! :D


----------



## lilesMom

amy i wasnt very syptomy at that stage either, just lots of burps :blush:
and some crampiness. xxxx dont worry sickness will more than likely hit in next few weeks , ha ha xxxx then u be wishing for a good day and worryin if u get one ;) xxxx

come on bethanys doppler, hurry up for her ;) xxxxxxx
it is soo nice to hear whenever u want, i did try and limit my use cos bub didnt like it :)
but sometimes u just cant resist ;) and is so nice to have that reassurance.

no news here, i got lots of sleep after, i went back to bed and didnt get up fully till 2.30 :) i went for walk and did more cleaning :) also eating pretty well, little and often .
im going for reflexology again tomor nt. im gonna go for a swim tomor and day after so thats my prep i think :) not much else i can do bar relax myself ;) 
Oh is working so i cant BD , frustrating cos soon will be back to no sex for awhile and then condoms, doh ;) when he comes home il be asleep, doh. oh well :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, you can try nipple stimulation in an effort to induce labor!
Sorry, you wanting to BD made me think of that lol. :blush:


----------



## jen435

Angel enjoy urn bbq and shower i hope u get lots of amazings goodies and urn surrounded by ppl that love you both! :)

Amy Im sooo sooo excited for u!! <3 i agree as my symptoms didnt start til 9-10weeks and the nausea vomitting til 17weeks! So worth it but just know urn bubs is growing with or without :) Tuesday is around the corner!! :)

Laura i sure hope u go into glad naturally but its super exciting to know Monday is here fast and so will urn baby!! :) enjoy urn last few days mommy!! Aww i love calling all u ladies that!!

Bethany all ur induction advice :) thank u! I think ull have us at peri as i did at every appt :)i Cant wait for u to see bubs again!!

Atm i took kobe for walk got a pedicure but the color isnt what i expected. I asked for crazy purple a pinkish/purple and she did dark purple all well still felt nice! I hadboneless buffalo wings tonight and feel like Im having a slow leak now but not sure hope :/ she pushed down extremely hard and gave me severe pain in my leg and cramps then they stopped. We thought contractions where starting but nope. This part is frustating. Im seeing a massage therapist tom she told.me she wouldnt charge me but id feel terible no paying her. Ill prob just give her what i can offer. She really wants to.help me get into labor. Was hoping it would happen tonight so wouldnt worry about feeling bad about taking her up on her offer.


----------



## Storked

Leaking? Jen do you think your water possibly broke honey?
Yay for pedicure but stinky that they didn't give you the fun color you wanted.


----------



## jen435

Im not sure if it did. Im laying down now and going to stand up in a little to see if Im wet again. I didnt have a gush so probably not but testing just incase


----------



## Storked

I think it can be a slow leak when your water breaks. I don't think that it is always a gush :flower:


----------



## jen435

Hmm well i.have a pad on now so i figure ill definately know when i wake up! I figure since no gush they will prob just test for ferning at the office tomorrow right?


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!

Ohh Jen, I agree are you sure your water didnt break?????

Laura, so glad you got some rest... enjoy this last weekend before all the fun starts!!!!!

Bethany Ihope your doppler comes soon!!!!!

Angel, enjoy your BBQ baby shower this weekend!!

Jess, how are you feeling?

AFM~ no news... just waiting for tuesday for my scan! lol


----------



## jen435

Hey! How are u Amy? No water didnt break. I woke up and pad was 100% dry. Still waiting for this baby to be born.<3 hate that my Dh wont leave me alone wont let me go out and i Cant even watch tv bc he is playing video with his.friends. Im extremely annoyed


----------



## lilesMom

jen im leaking something too, is it just increase in watery discahrge i wonder, 
i soaked my knickers there , sorry tmi, i just changed um and gonna see if i soak these too before i think anything of it :) 
i just had reflexology again and my sis did aromatherapy for me too to bring on labour. 
i dont think it will bring it on really but hopefully will make induction easier for me mon :)
oh no for Dh babysittin u :) least it shows he cares for u hon xxxxx
mine is working so im off visiting and stuff for the days :)
we BD earlier, :) yey. there isnt anythign else for me to do really ;)

ive forgetten what else people said , sorry tired. :)
my blood pressure is still up and im very forgetful.
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

wishfull thinking on my behalf , back to normal leaky wise again :)
god its so confusing being preg sometimes :) as in knowing whats a normal amount of watery discharge, a qs i never thought id ever be asking myself , let alone other people , ha ha 
hope ye r all well and haivng lovely weekend. :)
so up at 5 again but i reckon il be able to go back to bed in another bit again, i hope ;)

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Im still leaking watery discharge also Laura. As long as no gush doctors noy concerned as the fluids are very common to be leaky esp now! I Cant beleive ull be a mommy holding ur baby in three days!! :)


----------



## jen435

I had a free two.hour massage to try to.induce labor today. I tipped her 20 and feel.bad that she spent so.much time with me and it didnt work. I had a fresh whole pineapple raspberries boneless buffalo wings hot ones tried accupressure relaxation techniques 2 1/2hrs of walking a few hours on exercise ball squating for 30mins and had lots of lemons. I feel like baby has no room as she is really hurting me when she makes even a suddle move. I hope she is okay im starting to worry about her bc i am small amd she is really big. Also with my family history ill likely have to be induced since my mom was with all 3 of us and my sister was with her daughter. Makes me wonder if its why my labor last Tuesday didnt progress. I know my doctors on vacation this week so i Cant be induced til.he gets back around June 5. Im starting to get upset when i should be happy.


----------



## jen435

I wish they nvr told.me may 17 was my due date bc i know it is based of lmp but it made me feel better having extra time but i didnt know id have a large baby which Im fine with im just upset bc i dojt want a c section if she reaches 10-11lbs by time my doctor gets back from vacation. As they told me she is gaining a lb a week easily now being 41weeks pregnant


----------



## lilesMom

hugs jen , i know how u feel befor ei was given my induction date , i was startin to just have enough of it now. i feel sore, sick, awkward and huge some days . xxxx
not much longer left now chick and u could go any day, just cos ur family went over, doesnt mean u have to xxx
my friends cousin who lives in america, was told she was havng 11+ pound baby, she just had her baby who was slightly over 9 pound. they do get weights wrong too, its just estimation xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

we could all end up in c section for whatever reason, its not what any of us want but can just happen and we will deal with that too if its how we have to get out LO s :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
doc said to me, that even the weight they put on now doesnt make much difference to birth, she said its the head size matters most and apparently my bub has a big head, ha ha :) but i just keep tellin myself, i have broad shoulders and broad hips and bubs bones in head arent fused yet and can slide over themselves so il be fine ;)


----------



## lilesMom

look slike u may be gone jen, im gonna head back to bed, :) 
hugs xxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Anyone feeling closer to labor? Jen and Laura?

What does everyone have planned for this Memorial Day weekend?

I got my Doppler in. After much searching I did find the baby but they moved away quickly :D ah well I see OB Thursday!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany, how are ya hon? Hows the morning sickness?

Laura and Jen, any news? Anyone close to labor?

Amy, how are you? Very excited I assume!!

Hi Angel!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany so glad u have urn doppler :) yay!! They do move fast!
I was just mean to my Dhaka my baby is moving moving moving and not down ward :( i just had somen clear shimmery watery stuff come out but it wasnt a gush or alot. Im so upset that i was mean to dh and that this prrgnancy is getting to me. I thibk its lack of sleep and pain.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Anyone feeling closer to labor? Jen and Laura?
> 
> What does everyone have planned for this Memorial Day weekend?
> 
> I got my Doppler in. After much searching I did find the baby but they moved away quickly :D ah well I see OB Thursday!

i am feeling closer cos im gonna be induced this eve :) hee hee
i also woke up soaking today and couldnt figure out why my chest , hair and pillow were all wet :) it was a good time to prove my boobs work :) ha ha
once i woke up i knew what it was, but was confused for a little while ;)

um i didnt know it was memorial day weekend, was wondering why no one seemed to be on :)

hurray for doppler, thats totally normal, my bub used always try to escape the doppler :) nice to find it for a bit anyway :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
theyr very good at managing to get away from it ;)


jess how u doin missy? good i hope xxxxxxxxxx
i cant be too far away from bub now :) hnnopefully be nice and fast ish but not too fast my body cant cope ;) this time next week il hopefully be home safe and sound with bub :)
how r u and urs? 

jen hugs hope u get some sleep. it does make everything seem better xxxx

amy and angel hi to ye and ur lovely LOs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, you are being induced this evening? Wow, I didn't realize. I thought it was gonna be on Monday! I know you are ahead with time over there, right? Good luck with everything and congratulations on the baby!! He will be beautiful!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, you are so close now!! I know it can be frustrating with the huge stomach and all, but don't worry hon, your time will come!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Laura goodluck!! Ahhh Im soooooo excited for.u to meet ur bubs. Post pics as soon as urn able :) congrats and i wish u a great experience!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jen xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, you are being induced this evening? Wow, I didn't realize. I thought it was gonna be on Monday! I know you are ahead with time over there, right? Good luck with everything and congratulations on the baby!! He will be beautiful!!

no ur right, its sunday here now, 
they bring u in sun eve and usually give u gel that eve but things dont really kick off till monday then so 
they say they r inducing monday even though it starts today :) confusing ;)
how u doin hon?


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna try and go back to sleep, xxx
chat soon xx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I hadn't been sick for a while but got a massive headache tonight and puked. I blame the headache more than nausea. I haven't been sleeping well :( 
How are you?

Jen, DH will just have to learn to put up with your bad moods. We get them sometimes and I am sure we will have more when our babies are here :hugs:

Laura, baby day is coming! And your body knows it, that is why your boobs are leaking. They are just eager to try out breast feeding. :flower:
Oh I hadn't realized it was Memorial Day weekend until Thursday I think. I lose track of time and holidays at home :) but normally I see my OB on Mondays and since this Monday is a holiday I have to wait for Thursday instead :)

Angel, update!

Amy, how are you and baby?


----------



## lilesMom

oh oh bethany hope u get some proper sleep soon xxxxx

hi and hugs to all. 
just nearly headin off now, nervous and excited :)


----------



## Storked

BABY DAY! :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Laura youll do great!! :) Your little one will be here in less then a day or should i say few hours?? EEEKK!!! Im soooooo excited for you and your oh!! :)

Bethany I really hope your feeling better and that headache subsided :hugs: Any more luck with your doppler??

Amy how are you and baby?? Im so excited for tuesday for you!!!<3

Jess & Angel how are you and your lil ones??

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! I havent been sleeping much so im grumpy and exhausted. I been forcing myself to walk though and dh been really sweet to me this evening so thats been helpful.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! Still visiting with my sister, but I've been stalking off and on! Shower was fantastic! 

Laura!!! Maybe your son is here now...cannot wait for that update :flower: Hope you both are doing well.

Hope you all have a nice Memorial Day. Amy, many thanks to your DH for his service in the past xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you are enjoying Memorial Day! Just at home here with the family. Laura you might have already had your little boy!! How exciting. I hope everything went well hon!! take care ladies!


----------



## Storked

Checking in for baby news! Hope he is here Laura :)

Jen, haven't messed with the doppler again. I see the doctor on Thursday and can wait until then. I don't want to use it too often :)
Are you feeling any closer to your baby day? *cheers you on*

Angel, hurray for a fantastic shower!

Jessica and Amy, hi girls! Hope you had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, still waking up but wanted to see how everyone was. I'll post proper in a few! 

Laura, is he here?!?!?!?!? Eeeeeeekkkkkk!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies! 

Amy update as soon as you can after your scan today!

Jen any progress? When do you go back to the Dr?

Bethany ~ FX'd you've been able to get some sleep.

Jess ~ Have you shopped yet? Prepped nursery? Hope you feel ok and your asthma is better!

Laura ~ Thinking of you :flower:

Super excited for updates on here!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Ok, Im awake and functioning now (Well sorta lol)

Angel, So glad you had a great shower and I love your profile pic!!! <3

Jen, I hope that your LO is going to be here soon. Sorry that you have been so uncomfortable hun :( I know that your annoyed with your dh but I second Laura... he is just trying to take care of you :) 

Bethany, How are you doing hun? How was your weekend?? Yay for doppler and finding your baby's hb. Cant wait to hear how thursday goes!!

Jess, How are you feeling? Hope you had a great weekend as well!

LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im sure you are exhausted right now but Im thinking you had your little guy and are just on :cloud9: right now!!! EKKKKK Cant wait for an update from you!!!!!!!

AFM~ I had my last beta yesterday and it came back at 4305! My dr said that everything is looking good so far but we are going to take it one day at a time. She also said that at that level that she expects to see the sac today to they will be able to confirm that the pregnancy is in the uterus. So nervous and Im going to try and not freak out since I know we wont see a hb today. Scan is at 2:50 :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, with betas that high maybe you will see 2 sacs today!! Your betas sound great!!

Laura can't wait to hear your birth story and hear about your sweet little boy!!

Hi Bethany, how are you hon? I still get asthma, but very very mild, not bad enough for an inhaler. 

Hi Angel. How is your 3rd trimester going? Are you doing kick counts?

Jen, any news? I am sure you are getting closer and closer!!

I bought babies car seat yesterday and a bunch of clothes. I am almost 34 weeks I figured now is the time. :) . It wouldn't have been wise for me to wait anymore. Hope all of you ladies have a great day! Love you all!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jess, glad you got baby's carseat and clothes now! Hop eyou are feelin gbetter an dgetting more and more excited. It will be your turn before you know it!

I dont know about seeing two sacs today lol Im hoping to see atleast one healthy one! Getting pretty nervous now but trying to keep telling myself "This is it!!! This one WILL be healthy and happy and an keeper!!!".


Im bugging Laura on FB too heheheh


----------



## mommylov

So According to FB I think she had him but she hasnt posted anythign yet. No names or baby info... 

CONGRATS LAURA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congratulations Laura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Congrats Laura! We need an update ASAP :)

Amy, time for scan yet? :)

Jessica, I only need my inhaler if I go outside :-/ so glad you bought some things for your baby! Are you starting to feel excited? I bet since this pregnancy has been so hard you will feel so much relief to just have your baby and let your body rest :hugs:

Angel, I am dying over how cute your picture is!

Jen, how close are you feeling today? Do we need to start shouting encouragement for your little girl? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Cannot wait for the birth story Laura! :cloud9: Congratulations!!

Amy, I imagine you're in your appointment now. Thinking of you...update soon!

Hi Bethany, Jess & Jen! :hugs:

Today's mini ultrasound showed the LO had a little tuft of hair. She couldn't say how much hair, but DH and I were tickled!


----------



## Storked

Angel, that is too cute :D


----------



## mommylov

Everything went great! The dr thought she was only going to be able to see the sac but she saw the sac and yolk She wants me to come back for another ultrasound next Tuesday and she said we should be able to see the heartbeat by then. She also said that the baby is right at the top of my uterus which is "textbook" and perfect! I was so happy to hear that she was loving everything she saw :)


----------



## jen435

Angel Aww your lily one has hair already!! Eeek!! Soooooo exciting!! So glad u had lovely shower!!

Amy yay!! This is it ur miracle!! Im so thrilled to finally hear your excited :)

Laura Congratulations!! Pictures??? Story??? I cant wait to hear from u!! :) hope ur feeling okay!<3

Jessica how are you and ur dds?? School almost finished? Have u started ur baby shopping??

Bethany how are you? Did u have appt today maybe i missed your post ill look. If not how did it go? 

How was everyones weekend?

I had another membrane strip today. Doctor said see you Monday. So not sure he feels confident ill go anytime soon. He was very nice though!


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Angel Aww your lily one has hair already!! Eeek!! Soooooo exciting!! So glad u had lovely shower!!
> 
> I had another membrane strip today. Doctor said see you Monday. So not sure he feels confident ill go anytime soon. He was very nice though!

Thank you! It looks like Babies R Us blew up in here...carpet goes in the nursery Friday, so we'll spend part of the weekend putting things together.

And eeek on the membrane stripping again. I hope this time sends you into active labor! Come on Zoey (is that still what you guys are going with?)! How far over are they going to let you go? 

Amy ~ What a wonderful scan! :happydance: This is it!!

Jess ~ Yay for buying things for DD3! 

Bethany ~ Feeeling flutters? How is your bump looking?

Laura:
:crib: :baby: :coffee: :baby: :sleep: <~~or lack of :help: :baby: :hangwashing: :baby: :dishes: :coffee: :baby: = :cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congrats Amy!! Great news! Baby is exactly where he/she should be!! I have a great feeling for you Amy!!

How cute Angel that your little man already has hair. I am very sure my little girl will probably have a full head of hear too!! My husband has very thick jet black hair so I know black hair is very hereditary. My 7 year old Natalie has brown hair, but was born with a thick head of brown hair!! I was also born with hair, but it fell out and according to my mom and the pictures I was bald for so long that she started getting worried that I wouldn't get hair and stay bald. lol. 

Laura. I am sure your are enjoying every moment with your little boy!! How sweet he must be!!

Bethany how are you feeling lately. You are getting closer and closer the the half way point and once you make it there, time seems to go by so slowly.

Jen, you are next hon!! I can't wait 'till you meet your little angel!!

:hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, that is good news :)

Jessica, you mean it only gets slower? No I kid. The second tri has been faster than the first for sure! ;)

Angel, my bump hasn't grown since 15 weeks I don't think. Just seems my boobs grew! And I don't know what I am feeling at this point. I think I feel my uterus stretching at night :)
The nursery is coming together! How exciting :)

Jen, how much longer will they let you go overdue? Hopefully your girl makes an appearance soon! :)


----------



## jen435

Jess yay for shopping for lil one! Im sure ur lil girl will have lots of hair in that case!! :)

Angel soooooo exciting playing with all the new stuff and setting up the nursey :) yay!!!

Bethany do u have a tilted uterus by chance? I know ppl with them dont show as fast. Enjoy ur lil one growing though soon Ull feel every movement!! :) time kinda goes slow at times but i think it depends on how busy u stay. Whens ur next ultrasound???

Im healthy so is baby. Only 70% effaced and 2 1/2cm dilated so doctor said he wants to give me another sweep Monday if i dont go by then. Its the offices way of inducing he doesnt care for using meds that could lead to c section til 43weeks :/ so i hope his method works. This lil girls parts stick out like crazy her feet butt elbow its crazy cute yet painful at times too. She is squished. Gonna enjoy my time with Kobe and hubby til she joins the world! Til then at least i know tgey are watching out for her!!! :)


----------



## jen435

Oh as for name i think she is still Zoey but hubby now likes my original name payson! And we still like Mckayla.... I think she will be a zoey though :) wait til he holds her!!<3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Amy, that is good news :)
> 
> Jessica, you mean it only gets slower? No I kid. The second tri has been faster than the first for sure! ;)
> 
> Angel, my bump hasn't grown since 15 weeks I don't think. Just seems my boobs grew! And I don't know what I am feeling at this point. I think I feel my uterus stretching at night :)
> The nursery is coming together! How exciting :)
> 
> Jen, how much longer will they let you go overdue? Hopefully your girl makes an appearance soon! :)

I am completely losing it Bethany!! I don't know why I typed that time goes by so slowly!! lol. I meant to say that once you get half way through time goes by quickly. It kind of freaks my out that I thought I typed so quickly and I put the opposite.. lol. Sorry about the typo!!


----------



## Impatientwait

There are so many pages here.. I read quite a few and I see a lot of u are pregnant again.. gives me much hope. Ill be having a d&c this week..any of you far along ladies get prregnant the month after ur d&c.. or was it only a success after the three months.. I honestly don't wanna wait.. I'm scared it will hurt as I'm hurting pretty bad right now.. is it true its easier to get pregnant after a d&c? Sorry if this is in the wrong section or this threads topic died along time ago.. just looking for success stores or unsuccessful stories.. thanx ladies


----------



## aaronswoman79

Impatientwait said:


> There are so many pages here.. I read quite a few and I see a lot of u are pregnant again.. gives me much hope. Ill be having a d&c this week..any of you far along ladies get prregnant the month after ur d&c.. or was it only a success after the three months.. I honestly don't wanna wait.. I'm scared it will hurt as I'm hurting pretty bad right now.. is it true its easier to get pregnant after a d&c? Sorry if this is in the wrong section or this threads topic died along time ago.. just looking for success stores or unsuccessful stories.. thanx ladies

Hi Impatientwait, first I wanted to tell you how sorry I am for what you are going through. I am so sorry for the pain that you are feeling now. It doesn't matter how far along you are when you lose a baby, it is so painful at any time. All of us had losses at different times during our pregnancies. And all of us on here are now pregnant, with the exception of one young lady who has taken a break from this site. I lost my daughter at 19 weeks, and I was pregnant 2 months after losing her. I also had a d&c, well I was actually forced to have one because I wouldn't stop hemorrhaging, I would have bled to death ( this had something to do with how far along I was). I think for many it is very easy to get pregnant after a d&c or mc. One of the ladies on here has just given birth a couple days ago (we are actually awaiting to hear about her birth story). Another lady on here is about to give birth, and I am almost 34 weeks pregnant. I know how hard it is and it does take a while to heal. If you do decide to get the d&c I do suggest you ask your docs advice about when it is safe to get pregnant. I too, didn't want to wait, but I was told I had better chances on having a healthy pregnancy if I let my body heal a bit. I got pregnant after my 2 complete cycles, just as my doc suggested (2 months are mc and d&c). If you weren't very far along, maybe doc will tell you to start very soon. Either way, if you have any questions or need somewhere to vent, this is the perfect place. Take care hon. :hugs:


----------



## Impatientwait

Thank you so much! I'm very hopeful after reading that almost all are expecting. I was only about 6 weeks.. when my husband asked my ob she said right away after the bleeding stops.. but on my own the bleeding is getting worse.. idk if I've passed the baby or not so I'm calling about the d&c today to speed things up. I don't want this put on Me emotionally for longer than needed.. I don't wanna see it pass. So I can stick around here with you guys cause I know next time every little thing is going to worry me.


----------



## bexibabes

Hi there, well om officially here, i found out i had a mmc on 20th april, and had a d&c 24th, after alot of blood loss and infection i recovered in a week or 2. My af came 21st may, - 25th. Im now on cd9. been ttc since period stopped, we are using ov sticks but are also just dtd twice a day everyday, sometimes more lol. My birthday is 28th june, hoping for BFP for then xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Impatient, Im sorry to hear about your loss as well. Like Jess said, we have all gone through having a D&C and loss and different points in our pregnancies. When I met these wonderful ladies after my first losss, I felt so lost. I got the go from our dr after our d&c to try again and ended up going through a second loss. I had gotten pregnant twice naturally and pretty much on the first shot. After the 2nd loss, I had a hard time and changed drs and under went testing and fertilty treatment. Everything came back normal for me with the excepetion of one thing. I had something called MTHFR (heterozygous) which meant that my body wasnt processing folic acid correctly. "Treatmemt" was something that I never thought I was ever going to have to do but just recently found out that it worked and am pregnant again. To answer your question about ttc right after your D&C... it really depends on the individual and what your dr says. Some of the ladies here got pregnant realtivley quickly after thier loss and are doing great and some like me went through a 2nd loss right after but still managed to get pregnant a 3rd time. I have seen some ladies in other forums that have had many losses (3+) and are pregnant and some are still trying. They say that the odds are in your favor when you ttc after a loss as most of the time the reason for the loss could be just bad luck or something being wrong with the baby. I hope whatever you decide to do that it all works out for you. You found a great support group here so if you ever need to talk or have questions, this is the place to be! :hugs:

bexi, Sorry about your loss as well. I hope everything works out for you and you get your bday :bfp: ! :) They say its better to bd every other day until +opk. then bd bd bd for 3 days, one day off, then one more time. That seemed to do the trick for lots of ladies! :) 

Still no word from Laura :( but I know she mentioned that she wasnt going to probably come on until she went home so it might be another day or so. Cant wait to hear her story and see pics of her little guy!

Angel, so cute about your lo's head of hair!! :cloud9:

Jess, how are you feeling??

Jen, hope you are a little more comfortable hun. Shes going to be here any day now!

Bethany, how are you feeling? Hows the doppler?

Rayray, hows the bump??? 

Hope everyone is doing well!

AFM~ panic starting to set in.... again. I did forget to metion that the dr said that I was measuring about 5w-5w2d ish instead of 5w5d. I changed my ticker to reflect this but she said she wasnt going to change my due date in the office. I know its only a matter of days but now I cant stop thinking about it :( . She didnt seemed concerned at all though. She said she took a look at when I ovulated (cd15) and when we did the IUI (cd16) and also compared my blood results and said that everything is on track. I know that things can fluctuate a few days here and there esp in the begining but that really worried me. I think its because with my 1st pregnancy, I went in for a 6+week scan because I had some cramping and I was told that I was measuring a week behind so now that is stuck in my head and Im scared. :(


----------



## Storked

Jessica, it is pregnant brain! I am constantly using the wrong words when I talk. My husband thinks that it is hilarious *grumpy face*

Jen, pretty sure my uterus is normal :)
Hopefully stripping the membranes did the trick! Little Zoey will be here before you know it!

Amy, try not to worry and to enjoy your baby. Easier said than done but it is really the best that you can do. The first tri is really out of our hands, ya know? And it can be hard to get an accurate measurement that early. So just visualize that baby growing healthy and strong.

Impatient, I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. A loss is so hard and you are never the same afterwards :hugs:
It is different for everyone. I actually got pregnant the first time immediately and needed a D&C at 12 weeks for bleeding (I had started to miscarry naturally). But then I couldn't get pregnant for 9 months. Almost a year after I got my first BFP I got my second one. If it does take time to get pregnant again, don't be too hard on yourself. This seems to be my rainbow baby and they were totally worth waiting and trying hard for <3

Bexi, sorry for your loss as well honey :hugs: mine was also a MMC. It is so devastating. I wish you luck with TTC :flower:

Last night was terrible. Projectile vomiting in the living room. Hips and back hurt all night. Feeling better today though and excited to see the OB tomorrow MORNING! Think it is the only morning appointment I will have this whole pregnancy and I am terrified of sleeping late. I will be nearly 17 weeks <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bexi, I am so sorry for your loss hon :( . Thank God you are already trying and looking ahead to the future. That's all we can do, although we never forget our angels. Amy (mommyluv) gave you some good advice about when to bd and what works for many of us ladies. I bought the opk, the clearblue one I believe, it is the one with that shows the happy face when you are oving. That was the first time I have ever bought an ov predictor and it worked like a charm the first month I used it. I got pregnant right away. Good luck hon, I hope you get your Birthday bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, the exact same thing happened to me. At times I showed 3 days behind and once I even measured at 5 days behind. But I think it matters more that the doc could already see the sac and the yolk, which means that everything is progressing normally. That much more the me than the measurements at this point. Because if there were something wrong, I don't think she would have been able to see yolk and sac so early, and she did!! So that is great news. I remember when I went to emergency at 5w 6d and she said I was measuring 5 days behind, but get this, she was able to find the babies heartbeat on a abdominal ultrasound. So even though I was measuring behind she found the heartbeat very early!! So for me I knew since there was already a very strong heartbeat and she was able to find it on a abdominal ultrasound (the usually find it that early on a vaginal ultrasound) that it was very good news. That is what my husband kept reassuring me and he was right!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh no Bethany!! Projectile vomiting??!!! You poor thing. I hope the vomiting stops very soon for you. Can you take medicine for it?? As for your morning appointment, I hate those. I am so not a morning person, never have been. I use to suffer when I was a child and had to get up and go to school, I still hate getting up early! lol


----------



## mommylov

Awww Bethany, boo for projectile vomiting :( I hope that you feel better and cant wait to hear about your appt tomorrow! Are they doing a scan? 17 weeks... WOW!!! How time is flying for you!!! :D

Jess, thanks hun. I def wouldve felt better had they saw a heartbeat too but its just too early for me I guess. I know they have a more accurate date for me since I went through folliscans and what not this month. So the fact that she told me that the way Im progressing makes sense when she looks at all the factors but hearing you are a few days behind what you thought still isnt something you want to hear. :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Embarrassed to admit I have been reading these posts for at least a couple of weeks right now and only got the courage to post after I saw a couple other new posters. You seem like a tight group and I didn't want to intrude. My name is Leslie and I'm 31. We were told that I was having a miscarriage on may 6 ( 4 days after I went to the doctor and had her confirm everything looked great and showed me on the sonogram). I had started spotting and as far as they could tell everything was fine until that Monday when I had another sonogram done and there was no heart beat. I had a D and C on the 9th. It has been quite the emotional roller coaster and I am imagining that it may only be the start. Went to my follow up today and was told we could TTC again after my first cycle. I am anxious to do so but am so scared at the same time. Reading all of your stories and support for one another really gave me some hope.
Can someone tell me how OPKs work? I just saw something about them and wondered if I should give it a go. I have this impatient feeling wanting to be pregnant right away but I also realize that things happen when they are meant to.
Any advice would be great.
Thanks :)

Leslie


----------



## Impatientwait

Well dont look like ill be doing a d&c. This morning was horrible.. I think I experinced something close to labor and contractions....it had me screaming and crying.. finally it stopped... so I guess ill be doing it naturally? Because my deductible wasnt met and we just don't have three hundred extra right now. Will I need antibiotics?


----------



## Storked

Impatient, I am so sorry! When I started miscarrying naturally is was seriously the worst pain in my life. How terrible for you :( I don't think you will need antibiotics but your doctor may want to do a scan in a few days to see if you have passed everything. :flower:

Leslie, welcome to the group though I am so sorry that you need to be here :hugs: we can answer any and all questions that you have. And even when you don't have questions and you just need to talk...we are good for talking too! You aren't alone :flower: I just want to say that I am so sorry for your loss. It is definitely a roller coaster.
OPKs...I think you are supposed to start peeing on them on maybe CD 6. Maybe later even, depending on how long your cycle is. There are digitals and there are line tests. I haven't used the digitals- I had finally invested in some before I got my BFP! I also had a ton of wondfo OPKs- you can find these on amazon for cheap. You may want to use a variety of both. The digital is nice because it will be very obvious when it is positive whereas for the lines they can be nerve wracking: they need to be as dark or darker than the control line to be considered positive! Also, it is recommended that you pee on them at about 2 in the afternoon. I think ladies have both because you don't feel bad for using several tests a day when they are cheapies and when they start to look like they might be getting positive, bust out a digital to confirm!
Phew. I hope that wasn't too long :blush:
Psst...wondfos also have HPTs that you can buy in bulk which will be nice when you are in the TWW and itching to test!

Amy, no scan tomorrow. Just the doppler. Should be getting a referral to a peri so will get scans there but my OB won't do another scan until the anatomy scan at week 20 :)
Think positive for your baby. You will want to be able to enjoy this pregnancy the best that you can. <3

Jessica, I was bummed when I saw it was in the morning too. I sleep so poorly that I tend to stay in bed as long as possible to get some rest. Not tomorrow. :( I was taking Zantac for my reflux but then I didn't need it any more. It helped with my nausea. I may need to start it again. I just hate taking anything but my blood thinners and prenatals.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Welcome Impatient, Bexi & Leslie. I'm so sorry for each of your losses, but am glad you've found us! The journey of ttc after a loss can be overwhelming and you've found a good group to help lessen the fears, doubts and complexities involved!

My attempt of answering questions:
I was told to wait one full cycle before ttc again. I fell pregnant after my 3rd cycle (so our 2nd month trying).
I am a fan of OPKs! I used the CBFM and wondfo's. I started them around CD7-8 only because I was pretty sure I ovulated between cd13-16. 
Impatient ~ your Dr's office may check your betas and give you a pelvic exam to make sure things have passed properly. If anything give the nurse a call and let her know what you've experienced. 

:dust: :dust:

We all know what it's like to want to be back in the game, know you are not alone! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ :sick: Vomiting, not fun! Maybe it was too soon to stop the Zantac? Yay for appt tomorrow :dance:

Amy ~ I know it's tough not to worry over each detail, but the Dr is allowed to be off +/- 4 days. Your bean is so tiny right now it is difficult for them to accurately do a crown-rump measurement. 

Jess ~ :hi: 34 weeks, wow!! Will your Dr do a growth scan in a couple of weeks? Hope your girls are all caught up and ready to be out of school! 

Jen & Laura ~ Thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you, Angel. To be honest the hubby and I didn't try in the way that we looked at exact dates etc. we tried to begin with but due to ( sorry if tmi but I guess with these topics it is hard not to do this) pelvic issues I have that made it harder and the fact that the hubby and I were easily stressed we decided to not be so calculating unless we absolutely had to. We were not trying for very long as I went off birth control January and got pregnant march. I am really hoping it happens about the same. If anything, at least OPKs are an option. I have never been so excited for my cycle to come!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Leslie, so sorry for your loss. :( Don't be embarrassed about following our conversations on here, I did the same for a little while before I joined this group as well. It is very encouraging to see all of the success stories on here. I hope we can help with any questions you have or at least come here whenever you need to vent or need support. We are all here for you!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I actually had a detailed growth scan not even 2 weeks ago (she was measuring good), so I am not sure if the docs are gonna do another one is a couple of weeks. They aren't big on doing repeated growths scans, just quick ultrasounds in the office. How have you been? Do you have a lot of baby shopping left? We are looking for cribs at the moment.


----------



## Storked

Angel, I maybe should have kept with the Zantac. May take it tomorrow *defeated face*

Leslie, I hope your cycle regulates soon. Mine still wasn't regular by the time I got my BFP :flower:

Oh crap it is getting late and I need to get to bed for my morning appointment :( hopefully my alarm will wake me up for sure.


----------



## Impatientwait

Okay, this will be total tmi (how can you avoid that on this thread), sorry, but I need to know.. the past day and a half I've had small pieces of what I thought was tissue and then just red red blood. This morning I woke up to a blood clot I'm guessing a little bigger than a golf ball but not quite as big as a tennis ball... what this... my baby? Will I have more big ones like this? I should mention it was dark red.. but kinda greyish in spots. Thanx ladies... sorry if I ruined anyone's breakfast.. and now I'm hurting again.. does tht mean it isn't over??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Did you get enough sleep? Wakey wakey it's appointment time!

Jess ~ I remember the detailed scan you had not too long ago. How reassuring to get to see her all nestled in there. Have you named her yet or is it a secret? Yay for crib shopping! I ask about the scan b/c I've heard my HR will do one when I am close to term (36 weeks) to gauge the size of the baby...for birthing reasons?? 

Amy ~ Keeeeeeep sticking :baby:

Jen ~ Zoey, Come on down!

Laura ~ :hugs:

Impatient ~ Hmm. Certainly sounds like your uterine lining is shedding properly. Baby is so very tiny at 6 weeks (1/4 inch), so really not sure if what you experienced was just lining or baby or both. Just be sure you are not filling a pad an hour, no fever or chills. Pop some ibuprofen (if not allergic) and hopefully the worse is behind you.

:dust:

Leslie ~ Tmi :shrug: No such thing around here! I too hope you will be able to fall pg the same way as before; however, if you feel the urge to hold Mother Nature's hand, let us know! We've got a list of traditional and no so traditional concoctions for ttc! :haha:

Bexi ~ :howdy:

Afm ~ Sleeping was difficult last night. Time to start using the gigantic body pillow thingy I have. Thumper, aka my LO, was quite busy at 2:30a and who wants to sleep when you can be awake for that kind of show! I think he was dreaming of riding a bike :bike:


----------



## Impatientwait

No definately not filling a pad......when I sit around I don't bleed much .when I pee and wipe more comes out. I've ben popping the vicodin and ibuprofen the dr gave me.. cause I'm hurting already this morning.. but my normal period cramps are really bad. I feel empty :(


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Leslie, welcome and sorry that we had to meet like this :( It took me about 6 weeks for af to come then after that I was pretty regular but everyone is different. I too was told to wait one cycle and then ttc which we did and I got pregnant that cycle. Sadly, that ended up being a chemical and I lost the baby at about 5 weeks naturally. After lots of testing and waiting, I just found out that Im pregnant again. Dont lose hope! 

Impatient, I was told the same thing. That if you bleed through a pad in an hour, then you need to call your dr or go to urgent care. My 2nd loss was natural and was quite painful as well. I too passed a ton of clots and at one point I passed something that (Tmi alert) was kind of solid and hard. I freaked out and thought it was my baby. I was told that sometimes we form calcium deposits or something and the blood gets hard and thats what I had passed. Dont be afraid to call your dr in the event you are not sure about something or something doesnt seem right. Im so sorry that you have to go through this. I hope that the bleeding subsides soon and you feel better. :hugs:

Jen, how are you doing??? 

Angel, Jess, Bethany, :wave:

laura, hope youre enjoying time with your son! :cloud9:

AFM~ nothing new to report. Bbs arent so tender today which has me worried but I have read that symptoms can come and go. So aside from worrying and wishing it was 6/4 already... same ol same ol with me!


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx ladies. I'm gonna lay here and watch my pretty littpe liars and try to get some rest. Yall are wonderful!


----------



## mommylov

Sounds like a plan! Hope you feel better!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you mommylov :) I am so sorry for both your losses. Congrats on your current! how far along are you? Has anyone heard either way if there are statistics around being more fertile after d and c/ miscarriage and chances of miscarriage again?
What does AFM stand for?


----------



## mommylov

AFm = as for me :)

Thank you! Im about 5 weeks, close to 6. I dont know what the actual success rate is but I remember googling it after my D&C and saw a TON of success stories. Not to mention, everyone on here got pregnant and are doing well so that too was a huge motivator for me. After my D&C, I too felt like I just wanted to be pregnant right away again. One thing the girls here told me to do that I thought was excellent advice was to really take the time to heal. Some heal faster than others and everyone's way of healing is different. I had quite a few really good crying sessions and it felt great to have that release. Also, lean on your dh. Even though we go through not only the emotional ache but physical ache, they ache as well. It made my dh and I even closer when I thought we couldnt get any closer. :hugs:


----------



## Impatientwait

I know this is the wrong thread but does anyone know the statistics for after a natural? Cause I found out today I def won't be getting the d&c.


----------



## mommylov

I dont but I would try to google it.


----------



## Impatientwait

I tried.. but all thus vicodin and ibuprofen is making my vision crazy.. ill try googling tom.. anyone got any tips o how to get over the feeling that this is gonna happen everytime I get my bfp? I don't feel very successful right now. What if iy just happens everytime. Sorry I'm super emotional today. Seeing a baby or a bump on tv or fb makes me wanna scream


----------



## mommylov

Unfortunantly I would just say time. We have all been there and sometimes are still there. Its an awful feeling but in time your wounds will start to heal. You wont ever forget but you will be able to move on. Let it all out and dont bottle anything inside. That will def help with the anger, hurt, sadness, empty feeling, and all the other emotions you have. :flower:


----------



## Storked

Impatient, there is no TMI on this thread :flower: I'm not sure if it was your baby or not. I mostly passed everything at home with mine but I don't really recall much except the blood. My memory is a little hazy from all the pain. So glad they gave you something stronger than just ibuprofen :hugs:
I don't think you ever really get over the fear when you get your BFP. Even if you had a rainbow before I think you will always be scared. All we can try to do in the first trimester is stay positive. You will have your rainbow!
I'd also suggest maybe hiding posts of anyone on your FB who is pregnant. I had to do that. It just made me more bitter to see other people moving on in that way and I felt stuck and broken. In time it will get easier but for now...don't feel bad about hiding posts.

Angel, what kind of pillow do you have? Pregnancy pillows sound less expensive the further I get. I miss my old bed. It was so soft. I gave it to my mom and now I think I need to go sleep at her house with her when DH is gone. Too bad she is 6 hours away!
I smiled at him riding a bike. He will be a natural :thumbup:

Amy, sore boobs definitely come and go! PMA :flower:

Leslie, some people are more fertile after a loss and some aren't. Each one of us is different :flower:

AFM: well, I puked up all the water I had drank before my appointment but still had urine to give. Yay. Heartbeat was great, baby was active and trying to hide from the doc's Doppler too. :)
She said that they maternal fetal specialist should call to set up my appointment in the next couple of weeks so I patiently wait for that.
I may finally go FB official today. I am terrified.


----------



## mommylov

woo hoo for going FB official!!!!! :dance: Dont be terrified, this is your rainbow!!!! :D


----------



## bexibabes

Thanks Ladies, Im abit nervous, i think ill be a wreck the entire time. But i want this so bad. 

yeah ive been doing that, bd every single day, 2-3 times some days :blush:


hope its not too long till i get my rainbow baby :bfp:



Fingers crossed for you all. xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ohhh the FB post makes it all so real Bethany! And too sweet the LO wriggles away from the Doppler! :haha: I have the Leacho Snoogle Total Body Pillow...I love it's shape, but I'm not a fan of the thread count on the pillow casing. I'll just rig something over it and presto change-o problem solved! 

:wave: ladies

Any suggestions for a safe sunscreen? I've googled so much my brain is fried!


----------



## Storked

Bexi, we can all totally relate! Have you looked into the SMEP thread? I don't know of it is still active or not :) but it was all these ladies who were trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan and were quite successful!
Some of us are also big fans of preseed lube and soft cups :)
https://spermmeetseggplan.com/ link to info on the SMEP! It is for girls who suffered a loss :flower:

Amy, it is always terrifying I think :)

Angel, if I got that pillow would there be enough room for my husband in the bed? ;) where did you purchase yours?
I just use baby sunscreen. Mine is the Babyganics brand :flower:


----------



## jen435

I use baby sunscreen also Angel! Bethany that total body pillow is great! I also have the boppy pillow one .they do take up room but its managable . You need to be comfy! So cute lily one wiggle s away from doppler!! Happy baby u have!

Amy days are always off give or take. Babys have growth spurts :) your lily one is ur miracle and i cant wait for u to hear ur babys heartbeat! :)

Jess so glad u started baby shopping :) your daughter shall be spoiled! 

Bethany did u tell doctor ur not holding down watrr?? They may prrscribe u zofran. That stuff works wonders and is safe.

Hi to all the new ladies! I am so sorry for your loss. As the girls said.in time u will find peace and heal but its important to let out ur feelings and emotions . We are here for you! We have been in ur shoes and if id get pregnant again id still be worried dont think it ever goes away but watching how.other are having babies brings lots of hope. We are meant to be moms and some of us get the gift of being a mom of a gardian Angel along the jorney. Be strong u will pull thru. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Im sorry my cell is acting up on b&b along with othrr threads i can see ehat Im typing so its frustrating. I hope u can read what i wroye amf this issue gets fixed


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, how are u? Any news? Getting closer to having your princess?


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx for all the support. I definitely think whats passed earlier was the last bit. It felt weird and I examined it for a while and really didn't wanna flush it. I finally did but it was upsetting. I'm ready to start again....I don't wanna not be pregnant anymore lol


----------



## mommylov

Jen!!! Any updates?!!!?

Had betas done today and cane back at 8836. I'll relax now... Until Tuesday lol


----------



## jen435

Im okay no labor signs maybe itll just happen. At least i hope.
Amy yay for beta levels so high :) your baby will be 13weeks in no time! I think of Jessica and angel amd canter beleive how close they are to having theres! Will u be finding out genDer?? I cant wait fornu to.hear that heartbeating! <3
Jess how are your daughters are they caught up with school? They should be done soon right? Then u can focus on ur lo :)
Angel hows the nursey coming along? Is the rug down?
Laura we missss you!!!!!<3 Hope u amd urn little family are doing well. Canter wait for urn story and for pictures :) i hope i didnt miss a post on here if u put on up already!
Bethany love urn fb anouncement your sweet kitty is going to.be a great big brother :)


----------



## Storked

Jen, I hadn't puked water until this morning. Think the morning part had something to do with it. I normally just vomit bile in the mornings. I need to start my Zantac again. My acid reflux is getting out of control!
I will definitely look into those pillows. Can you get them at Babies R Us? We have a Babies R Us nearby.
Aw your little girl is being stubborn. She likes your womb. She knows the womb! She will mosey on out soon enough :flower:

Amy, you won't completely relax. We never do :flower: and this is ok! We are just anxious for our LOs! We love em so much already <3

Impatient, I understand. I hope that you get another BFP soon! :hugs:

Jessica, update us on you!

My cat is being all soft and snuggly right now which is a nice change from the ugly brat that he has been for the last few days. He gets downright obnoxious when DH is away because I don't play fight with him like his dad will. 
He is getting a bath tomorrow. :smug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies! TGIF

Bethany ~ I ordered my pillow from amazon. Looking at the pillow, it does take up a lot of room...depending on the size of your bed you should be fine, or you get to be super close with your DH :bunny:

Amy ~ Very nice betas! It's almost Tuesday!

Leslie, Impatient & Bexi :dust:

Afm ~ re nursery: Curtains are up and carpet gets installed today! It's all coming together :dance:


----------



## jen435

Yay!!! Im so happy for u angel!!! :) nursery is underway!
Bethany goodluck giving kitty a bath hope ur dh is helping you! 
Its Friday!! Amy enjoy ur weekend off and i hope everyones dh will be home today!! I feel so bad ur ohs travel so much.<3
I thought i was going into labor as Im still crampy from last night i got excited vbut looks Like it was a false alarm. I know being induced isnt end on world but i really am tryin to stay optimistic ill go this weekend :)


----------



## mommylov

Morning Girls... Happy Friday!!! :dance:

Jen, I agree, youve made such a nice little home for you princess that she doesnt want to come out now! heheh I think she will soon though! Normally we send sticky dust but Im sending you labor :dust: :haha:

Angel, awesome that the nursery is coming along! 

Bethany, puking up water and bile... no fun :( I hope you feel better soon hun.

Jess, how are you feeling today? 

Laura, still thinking of you and your little guy. Miss you and cant wait for you to come back!

Leslie, Impatient, bexi... hope you girls are holding up ok. :hugs:

:wave: to everyone and lots of <3!

AFM~ after freaking out and having betas ran yesterday... they came back at 8876. So now I will be quiet and be worry free atleast until tuesday's appt :haha: :oops:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay for Friday!
Thanks for all the support and happy to read such great things happening. Because I am somewhat confused would anyone mind filling me in on how far along you are and little bit about your journeys?
Last couple days have been up and down for me. I know this may or may not be the right forum but I will mention some of what is going on because it is related. I think I am getting my cycle soon which is great but making me back to emotional ( I'm getting those pimple warning signs too!). Making me just think more than I want to. Because of my pain ( pelvic floor & volvydinia ( sp?) I was so worried about conceiving in the first place. Now that I am back to square one and we are DTD again the pain is back along with the emotional worry. I've been through a few years of PT, trigger injections etc and I don't know if the D and C made anything different. The biggest thing is my emotions related to DTD in general which makes trying to conceive so much harder. My brain just will not quiet down about it. On top of that I realize that this would have been the end of my first trimester and about a month since miscarriage started. Having lots of emotions and finding it tough.


----------



## mommylov

I totally know what you mean. Its tough to jump right back into things like normal. BD was something hard for me to do after the losses too. We have a variety of situations here but we all started in the same way in that we all had a loss. :( For me, I got pregnant naturally and fast both times. The first time we went in for a scan and I was suppose to be 10 weeks and I was only measuring 8 and the baby had no heartbeat. Then with my second I tested + but my dr kept running the wrong blood tests and told me I wasnt pregnant. Ended up in the ER where they confirmed it and changed drs to the one Ihave now that day. They tested my progesterone levels and it was low so they gave me Crinone but it was too late. I ended up mc a week later at about 5 weeks. Now Im about 6 weeks along and **knock on wood** so far so good. 

It does get easier as far as coping with the loss with time but the worry doesnt go away. Being PAL is very different then being pregnant without loss. Its almost like our innocence has been taken so we worry the whole first tri and then some. we will be here if you need supprt so dont think you are alone. :) These girls have been an amazing source for support for me. I have learned so much from them and thier experiences as well and dont think I would be where I am today. you will make it through this and we'll help you along the way if you need it :)


----------



## Storked

Angel, we have a queen. I think we need a king size bed lol! So how close is your nursery to being complete? :)

Jen, I am sending you labor vibes! Time for baby to make an appearance so that you can smell her baby smell and kiss her soft skin <3

Amy, when you get far enough along you may want to invest in a doppler too for extra reassurance :flower: we will always worry and be huge mama bears even when our children are in school :kiss:
Gosh, your scan is right around the corner!

Leslie, it is such a roller coaster when TTC after a loss, I can't imagine what you have to go through with your added issues. The volvydinia, is that where sex is painful because you are tight? You poor thing :hugs:
There are good days and bad days. Sometimes I felt like I had grieved and healed and then I was sad again. Do you have any pets? I don't know what some of us would have done without our fur babies. They are there for mothering. And we definitely still want to mother and be acknowledged as mothers. That is one hard thing about loss...sometimes only you really grasp what you lost. And it hurts. 

My story in a nutshell is that I didn't get a scan until I was 10 weeks and my baby measured 6. I started to miscarry naturally at 12 weeks but ended up with a D&C. I still get upset with my body for not knowing for 6 weeks that my baby had died :( 
I suffered from UTIs and a kidney infection while I was TTC. It took forever before a doctor cultured my urine and said that it was probably the same infection all along and that I had gotten it in the hospital during my D&C because it was antibiotic resistant. I finally managed to kick it and 9 months after losing my baby, a year after I got that first positive...I got my BFP. I am now 17 weeks along :flower: I have a clotting disorder and am on blood thinners, which I started immediately. I really think that helped.


Ladies, I got a call from the maternal fetal specialist. I go in for genetic counseling and a scan on the 12th. I am so excited and hope they can and will tell me if I am team pink or blue.


----------



## mommylov

Eeeeeeeeeekkk!!! I cant wait to find out!!! Which are you rooting for? I know that we all just want healthy babies but just curious if you and/or your hubby are more pink or blue.


----------



## Storked

Well Amy, I kind of want a girl and my husband kind of wants a boy :D
Our families are the same. His hopes for boys and mine hopes girl!


----------



## Storked

Guess who is wet and pissy? THIS GUY!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E1FE3DE9-149E-4455-B9DF-4D0D3A054FFC-6876-00000CE352D286CC_zps02b8ef0b.jpg


----------



## mommylov

hahahahhahahahhah!!! Poor guy but he looks so handsome and clean!


----------



## Storked

You know, he normally seethes quietly but he let out two angry howls this time. He felt like there was injustice!

There wasn't. And his fur will be so soft and nice smelling :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie :hugs: Those ups and downs are all too familiar to us. I second what Amy and Bethany have said about TTC after a loss. Hang in there and feel free to vent or ask questions here :)

My journey: I found myself turning to my cyber family (aka this thread) after my 2nd loss. DH and I fell pg first try, but sadly it ended in a natural mc around 5w :angel: After 2 cycles fell pregnant again and won what my Dr called a bad lottery, it ended as a mmc 7+ weeks treated by a D&C for genetic testing :angel: I'm 37 years old and am now 28 weeks pregnant with a boy :) Nothing wrong with chasing that rainbow! 

Bethany ~ We have a Cali King, plenty of room for my huge body pillow! Yay for a scan on the 12th! 

Jen ~ Zoey must be quite comfy....hope you're bouncing on that yoga ball! 

Amy ~ :cloud9: 

I have everything in waiting for nursery...carpet installers aren't here yet, so we'll put the furniture in tomorrow (we've a function tonight to go to). The personalized train decal should be in next week.


----------



## mommylov

hahah awwwww! <3

mine are great about keeping clean but I love it when they get groomed. I feel like they look 10X thinner because of all the extra hair they get out. My little monkies shed SOOO much!


----------



## mommylov

Youll have to show us pics once its done Angel. Sounds so cute!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I will :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, he doesn't shed a ton but I think it is because of his baths once a month and I give him treats for his coat. Mostly I try to prevent hairballs. He has never puked but he has made gagging sounds before which scared me :O he doesn't do that anymore though. They do look tiny after they have been cleaned!

Angel, we will need pictures! Did you have a specific theme? :)


----------



## mommylov

mine didnt throw up until recently. Now we go into the basement and every once in a while find a little surprise... *yuck*. Luckily we havnt finished our basement so its just all concrete down there right now.


----------



## Storked

Amy, do you have a Petco or Petsmart nearby? They have these little bags of treats and some are for preventing hairballs. More of a treat for us really but luckily cats love em! You may look into that! They also sell tubes of stuff at Walmart but my cat hates it when I smear it on his paws :blush:


----------



## mommylov

We have petromalt which they will eat. Its more so Leo that throws up and that only because that cat eats EVERYTHING!!!!! bugs, lint, a piece of cotton. You would think he never gets fed but if you look at him, you would know he does! lol

Reading Horsey's journal... its really sweet how you two became so close! :) Im excited for her.


----------



## Storked

Naughty Leo, eating everything! They really are babies! They want to put it all in their mouth and try it out right? :)
I'm excited for the both of you. I know how scared you both are and I pray like crazy that these are your rainbows. Love you girls <3


----------



## mommylov

Love you loads too babe :cloud9: How crazy that her and I are a day apart!

I know they really are!!!! Ill see him walking and looking for things to put in him mouth. Ive followed him a few times when he is on these missions and when he finds something, I look at him with my eyebrows raised and say "Dont you do it". He will look at me then look at the things he wants to eat then look at me again and Im like "NO!". Then he does this crawling thing where he thinks that he if he creeps towards it, I wont see him. Im like Im standing right here! Finally I take away whatever it is he wants and go do what I was doing and 10 mins later he wouldve found something else! He is a little monster but he is soooo lovey and sweet that you cant help but forgive him. they both really are sweethearts. <3


----------



## mommylov

Leo is my orange tabby and Spaz is my gray tabby :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

Sorry pic is turned sideways :(

You cant tell because of how he is sleeping and because he is a little chunker but he has a white belly and paws like Spaz :)


----------



## Storked

Haha Amy, cats are always convinced of their own slyness. Even when they are being obvious :) mine doesn't eat weird things usually though he did get a hold of a popcorn kernel the other day. I thought he would break his little teeth trying to eat it! And we sometimes catch lizards for him to snack on. Or give him fish from our aquarium :blush: gah he is spoiled.
Leo is just adventurous is all :) he likes new experiences! Right? And you have to forgive them when they cast those big kitten eyes on you :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Your kitties are so cute and fluffy that it kills me! Are you going to take pics of them with your babies? I saw online where someone dressed their cats as reindeer in their babies Christmas photos. It was too funny! We need to give our kitties a taste of furmiliation :flower:


----------



## mommylov

hehehe thanks <3

HAHAH I would love to but they wouldnt stand for it. I honeslty think that Spaz wont even go near the baby and Leo will want his/her milk and thats all so that might get him to stay put. :rofl: DH swears Leo is a dog. He'll follow you with toys and want you to play fetch and anytime someone is eating he will come to the table or wherever and beg for food.


----------



## Storked

Amy, he is either a cog or a dat! Half dog half cat!
Does Spaz not like kids? Kitty hates kids too. My brother's children put him off of them :) he runs in terror when any are around. And he is good at hiding from little hands.
Leo may be drawn to that milky baby smell though and want snuggles. Just you see!


----------



## mommylov

when Spaz was a kitten, my bff came over with her then 4 year old. She would carry Spaz wherever she went and would go lay on our bed and watch cartoons. One day we were talking in the family room and could hear him crying and she was laying there watching tv hanging on to him as he is trying to get away from her lol. We were like "Riley, you have to let go of him" and she said "He wants to lay with me" and my friend was like "No he doesnt lol! When he is crying like that you have to let him go". So ever since then he has not been fond of kids. She is now 9 and before they moved back to CA this past Dec, they would come over and he would look at her like "I will never forget you" lol

She runs around with Leo and what not but my hubby is pretty rough with him and he likes to play with anyone so he isnt as leary of her. He does get sick of her though but with my husband, its the other way around hahah. he will play and play and play with him and Leo will just keep wanting more and my dh is like ENOUGH IM TIRED! hahah


----------



## jen435

Angel.hope ur carets gtting installed so u can finally put furniture in!! :).Cant wait to.see pictures! I still.have to take and post some myself.
Bethany hope ur feeling better today and ur taking zantac with no vomiting anymore. Aww kitty looks so.clean amd cute!! :) i believe he is soft and smells so.nice noe!!
Amy ur kitys array soooooo cute! Tabbys are adorable! :) its Friday any weekend plans?
Bethany so excited for for ur appt June 12 :) team boy/girl??? Cant wait to know!
hi to everyone!!<3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all of you are having a happy weekend. Has anybody heard from Laura? I am just wondering how she is doing. I know she must be very busy, but does anybody have any news about her? Since I don't have facebook, I have no way to know. Anyways I hope all of you have a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Impatientwait

Hi ladies... how long did it take for your pregnancy test to show negative??


----------



## mommylov

Hey Jen, how are you feeling?? 

Jess, nothing in fb yet. She must be exhausted and busy with get little guy. Hope she comes back soon!

Impatient, I believe a couple of weeks for me. It depends on how high they were to beging with. The higher it was, the longer it might take to come down. It was 6 weeks post d&c for me to have another period and cycle.


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are very right Amy. Newborns are a lot of work, but such a joy!! :) I can't wait until you experience it. After we all have our lo's things are gonna change a lot. Its gonna be super hard to take care of yourself let alone get on the net. I am gonna have 3 girls to take care of, its going to be a huge adjustment for me. I am not sure how I am gonna do it yet, but I will try to manage. lol. How are you feeling today? Excited about next week?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Just dropping by to see if Zoey has decided to make her debut and see how everyone is :flower:

DH and I have the furniture in the nursery, but no crib. :crib: Turns out they sent us the wrong one :brat: I didn't know until I peeked in to see DH's progress...poor guy was one step from being finished when I stopped him. Not only was it the wrong color wood, but it was over $100 cheaper than the one I ordered. I called the store manager and my replacement is en route. I hope it comes in while my sis and BIL are in town this week...they can help put the finishing touches on Pierce's room :cloud9:

Hope you all have had a good weekend xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls!!

Jess, I cant imagine how it will be for you with three girls but Im sure you are going to do great. You are such a great, loving mom and your girls are lucky to have you! :) I have my scan tomorrow and am just beyond nervous. I still dont have strong symptoms at all. Just a little tired with a cramp here and there but thats about it. A wave of nausea hits me now and then but I think thats more because Im hungry hehe. Im beyond nervous about tomorrows appt. Last Tues, we only saw the ges sac and yolk sac but my dr said that she only expected to see the ges sac at the time so I guess thats good. Since my level was almost 9000 on Thursday, Im thinking that today it should be well over 10000 so they should see the heartbeat. 

Angel, So sorry that you go the wrong crib :( That would drive me bonkers! Also love the name Pierce too! No more Preston? I like both! :)

Jen, Is Zoey here???? Are they going to induce? I know that wasnt something you wanted to do but IF they do induce, everything will be fine. They gotta do whats best for you and your daughter. Funny to think back now when you have a tear and leaked fluid and they said they werent sure if you were going to make it full term. You can now show them you are BEYOND full term! So much for what drs know! My thoughts are with you hun!

Bethany, how are you feeling? 

Laura, always thinking of you and hope youll be back soon to tell us how you and bubs are doing.

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies!

Impatient i didnt try hpts after d&c. I had a blood test though at 4weeks that showed my levels where much lower but i was farthet along. So it may go fown faster for you. It took about 7weeks for af .. Will ur doctor allow.for hcg test? I hope.urn doing okay.

Jessica your going to be amazing with all three girls. :) urn an experienced mom thats been thru so much amd urn strong. Ur girls are so lucky to have you!!!<3

Angel yay!!! Your nursery soounds lovely. Grr about the crib so glad u caught the mistake and im glad they are correcting it. Expecting mom is no one to play around with when It comes with babysr things. I hope it arrives in time for you & looks lovely!

Bethany and Laura hi!! I hope Ur both had a good weekend!

Amy positive vibes for u and Ur lil one!!<3 your scan will be amazing! They are always ahead or off by dates at every scan i been to! So Ur just aok has to be<3


----------



## jen435

Afm Ive been really sick this eekend. I wish i had zofran. Headache severe nausea vomiting no appitate and canter keep fluids down. I tried to eat dinner sat and nope. Havent aten since. My stomach burns but think its from being empty. Maybe this is getting ready for labor but have had no signs but can defense say i been crampy. Doctors today at 1. im concerned about the leakage id had and low fluid intake all weekend. I hope they care enough to ease my mind.


----------



## Impatientwait

Thanx jen.. bleeding has stopped. Obgyn called today to say I have o neg and can be the cause if my husbands is positive blood type. I'm at the hospital nowgetting a rohgam shot not sure about the spelling but to prevent future misscareiages.. anyone gone though this.. I don't wanna misscarry everytime cause of that.. everything else aboutme is said to be normal..help


----------



## mommylov

Jen, So so rry you arent feeling well hun. Keep us updated on what happens at the dr today. Are they going to induce?

Impatient, I think jen had to have that shot as well for the same reason. I think you get it in the begining and then once more during pregnancy... like around 20 weeks or somethign like. Im not 100% sure but she should be able to tell you about that. I cant remember if anyone else here had to have that shot :oops: I too had blood work until I was almost at 0 but I dont remember how long it took to get to O. All I remember is that af came 6 weeks later so you figure it takes about a month to fully cycle and if af came 6 weeks later then I would say that it took about 2 weeks. Then I would ovulate 2 weeks later and then af 2 weeks after that = 6 weeks. Sorry had to work out that lol. HTH!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Impatient, from what I have read the rhogam shot should prevent you from having miscarriages I believe. I also think Jen had to get that shot also, so she knows much more about this than me. As for me, it took me very quickly for my hcg levels to go down after my mc. It took only days for them to go down, and I was 19 weeks along when I lost my baby. So everybody is different. And it took my me 5 to 6 weeks to get my first af after mc. Things will get better hon, I know it sounds cliche, but time really does help with the healing process. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, with how beautifully your betas are rising, I am sure all will go well at your appointment tomorrow!! fx hon!! I know how critical and difficult this time is for you hon. And I only hope and pray things go smoothly for you so you can enjoy this pregnancy. Since we all have experienced mc we have been robbed of that innocence of a first time mother who finds out she is pregnant and is so happy and excited and hopeful for the future. Even though we are happy, excited and hopeful, we are also nervous wrecks and so fearful of something going wrong. But at the same time, there is no reason to think the same thing will happen to you again because the docs are taking good care of you and you are taking all of the necessary precautions for you and baby, since you already know the cause of your miscarriages. I really hope and pray your 1st trimester goes by quickly so you can get more comfortable in your 2nd tri and really enjoy your pregnancy hon. :hugs:


----------



## Impatientwait

Thank you ladies. I just started bleeding again.. so I guess I just gotta relax.. I'm about to head bacl to get my shot.. they did blood first and had me come bacl. She said she can do it through and iv thank goodness cause she said the shot in the bum hurts real bad.. I'm a wimp with needles lol


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Jen, I hope the docs really listen to you and how bad you feel. I am sure your body is so exhausted, you are already overdue and baby is probably so ready to come. Hopefully your doc can do something to kick start your labor. Like Amy said, they expected you to deliver at 28 weeks and you made it all the way past your due date!! You got exactly what you wanted, your baby stayed in their snuggled safely all the way to your due date. I hope you have her this week!! Or better yet, I hope you go into labor any minute now!:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, at least you noticed it was the wrong crib before your husband was completely finished putting it together. lol. I hope you get the crib issue fixed with not problems. So you are almost done with the nursery correct? Do you have all of your other baby necessities or do you still need to go shopping for more things? Did you have your second baby shower yet? I know you had your first one already. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I hope you and baby are doing good and healthy!! I can't wait to hear about your little man and I am so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess! I really hope so too. I knew that the closer I got to that 8 week mark, the more nervous I would be. I too will feel much better once we are in the 2nd tri but my dr said that she will feel better once I past 8 weeks so she is much more optomistic than me lol

Impatient, I know this time feels like its never going to end but you are going to be back to ttc in no time. Its much easier said than done but relaxing will do you some good. You have been through a lot and like Jess said time will help heal. :)


----------



## Storked

Impatient, sorry but I have no idea about HPTs after a loss. It never occurred to me to do that afterwards. I think that I got AF about 42 days maybe after :hugs:
Jen is the one who has a negative blood type when her husband is positive. She can answer more of your questions I bet :flower:

Jen, your body may be getting ready to labor soon! I knew some girls who were sick all during labor too. :hugs: I am thinking of you honey

Angel, oh when did you decide on Pierce? I love it! :cry: <---all emotional for ya
So glad you caught that the crib was the wrong blasted one before it was completely finished! Phew!

Amy, your scan is coming! Thinking of you :flower:

Jessica, update us on you :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Oh Bethany! Thought of you over the weekend. I had a craving for some sour belts lol


----------



## Storked

Did you indulge yourself Amy? :) half of my bucket is gone! My husband the sugar fiend goes a little crazy every time he is home lol.


----------



## mommylov

hahah no I didnt. We had otter pops in the freezer (Ice pops) so that help with the sweet tooth! I hadnt had those things since I was a kid. We had a BBQ Memorial Day weekend with some friends and people in our neighborbood and dh and I got them for the kids. :)


----------



## jen435

Im O- and my DH is B+. I get Rhogam. They give it after a m/c and when you fall pregnant you will get it again at 26-28weeks pregnant but will have to go for rhogam studies before they give it as it lasts for a while! I had it twice this year. Once after my D&C and then again at 28weeks for this pregnancy. Thank goodness I wont need it again :) Don't worry it doesn't cause a mc


----------



## jen435

You girls are making me crave sugary sweets now!!! If only I didn't feel sick. I just took Zofran. Doctor said that ill be induced Monday at 8pm I go in. I am so ANGRY.. Last Tuesday I was told 70% effaced cervix was centered (more forward) and 3cm dilated... That doctors "Said" he did a stretch and sweep and if you recall I told you all that the exam was so gentle... Well today I had a lady she said 40% effaced cervix is now posterior and 3cm dilated... I asked for a sweep bc she wasn't going to do it just wanted to induce me... I asked her HOW CAN I BE LESS EFFACED AND MY CERVIX MOVE BACKWARDS??? she gave me no answer just that she didn't do the exam... Well I am now having a male doctor induce me Monday June 10 @ 8pm and he is a rushing type of man he wants me to use crytotec to ripen my cervix and he said that its not meant to be used for pregnant women or for this but they can and do use it... the nurse said I can pick to use foley with balloon if I wanted but doctor like pharmacist way instead. im so not happy I want a natural birth. They then told me that ill probably end up with emergency C-section after all said and done since baby is posterior facing and isn't anterior. Anyone know about this stuff??? Im so fed up. I know in the end ill have a healthy baby girl and that's what matters but the nurse seemed to be concerned with my blood type and the procedure of effacement and made me sign a lot of extra paper work for things that could go wrong and the student nurse made a comment that the other lady being induced didn't need all the extra paperwork like I did. I think she got in trouble for saying something but it really worried me


----------



## Storked

They won't even induce until Monday? That seems to be dragging it out. Why not induce sooner, if at all? I mean really.
I wouldn't let them use cytotec. That scares me. I think people take that to start a natural miscarriage- I don't understand why they would use it to induce. The foley balloon thing may work though and be way more gentle. And if they use pitocin, ask them to start it out really low. 
Hang in there Jen. Don't know why they are telling different stories and jerking you around :hugs:

Amy, sounds like a nice time :)


----------



## mommylov

Jen I believe I took that stuff to bring on af with the 2nd mc. I second what Bethany says and if at all possible dont let them give you that. And I too am pissed that they are making you wait until Monday. What, is the baby not big enough for them yet?!!??!! SHEESH!!!!!! Im so sorry hun :hugs: but eye on the prize.... your daughter will be here by next week! :D


----------



## jen435

my husband isn't being supportive at all. he is like why does all the crazy stuff always happen to you. im like this is my body. I have an us and nst Thursday I have to wait because my insurance company has to approve all the testing and then needs results to approve the induction. :( I do not want cryotec given to me. My friend told me I did NOTHING for her she had it at 9pm and by 7am no progress. it can put baby in distress also. Im fed up. completely def up.

My husband babysits me... I want to see acupuncturist. I have a secret credit card and im planning to get it activated. maybe I can secretly get out of the house and make an appt. I am also going to buy Evening Primrose and insert that vaginally to see if it will efface me. People say it works great but I think I would have had to start that much earlier but at this rate I have nothing to lose I feel.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen :hugs: You can't seem to catch a break...you're sooo close! FX'd labor starts naturally for you! 

:wave: ladies

(Amy, super excited to hear about today's scan!)


----------



## mommylov

Jen, you poor thing. Im sure you are just physically and emotionally spent right now. Im sorry that you are having such a hard time but I agree with Angel. you are sooo close and your little girl will be here before you know it! We are here for you and are rooting for you hun. Try not to stress yourself out as its not good for you or baby either. Zoey, time to come out!!!!

How are you ladies doing??

Scan went well, baby is still measuring a few days behind which still makes me nervous but dr isnt worried about it all and says its normal. Im measuring 6w2d and am suppose to be 6w5d. Heart rate was 111 which she told me was good but I have read its great and low on the internet so now that has me worried too :( Next scan is next Tuesday the 11th and then I have an OB appt for paperwork, I think a detailed US or just a normal, complete physical, and an optional cystic fibrosis screening on the 20th.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dance: <3 What a sweet heartbeat Amy!! <3 :dance:

:crib: update: It is now going to take +\- 4 weeks for my crib to get in! :grr: I just wanted my nursery to be finished...it seems I am learning quite the lesson about patience. I told DH there is a grey crib at The Land of Nod that I'm growing fond of, but he insist on waiting. Admittedly I'm impulsive, so it's nice that he balances me out. In the meantime I'm washing and putting away the hand-me downs I received from my sis and some friends...it looks like Baby Gap, Osh Kosh and Gymboree blew up in here! :laundry:

Leslie, Bexi & Impatient: Hope this finds you all on the mend! :dust:

Laura ~ Hope you're doing well :flower:

Bethany, Jen & Jess ~ :hi:


----------



## mommylov

heheh bless your hubby! He sounds like mine. I too am impulssive but its great to have great, grounded men! :cloud9: I cant wait to see how it turns out! Just a few more days and your crib will be here :)

Im having Laura withdrawls now... Im about to fly to Ireland to check on her! Can I borrow someone's jet? :plane:


----------



## jen435

Amy i agree wonderful hearybeat rate! Babys heartbeat was 124 for me firt time and she was flopping around (well i thought she was). .... Sounds lovely :)
Angel so sorry for ur wait on the crib! Grr sending u wrong one then make u wait a month?? Perhaps thats an estimate and ull get it sooner. Mine came in 4days and said 3weeks but i got it off amazon. I cant wait to see ur nursery pictures!!
Jessica bethany amd all the others hi!! I hope all is okay!
Laura we miss u!! Come tell us about bubs his name and ur experiencr even if its fast :) we know ur tired! I hope shes doing well<3

Afm i have tried 25minutes nipple stimulation with pump..... One hour brisk walking.... Gonna go walk again... Pineapple for lunch/dinner.... Squats.... And i have accupuncture scheduled for 7pm tonight. Fxd for something to happen.


----------



## mommylov

My fingers a crossed tightly for you too hun. I know that he isnt your favorite person in the world right now but what about bd? Ive heard of some people doing that.. just dont know how comfortable it would be :( I feel for you :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, great news on the baby scan!! A few days is nothing, because she was a few days behind last week right? Which means the baby is growing consistently!! And the heartbeat always starts out lower!! I had a scan at 5w 5d the lady told us she believed that was the first day my baby had her heartbeat and it was 116 I believe (all you could see was a heartbeat). Your baby sounds great! This is great news Amy. Everything is falling right into place!!


----------



## Storked

Amy, quit being nervous! It is so common for babies to measure behind or ahead a few days :thumbup: you saw a beautiful beating heart now cling to that :)

Jen, I hope that everything kick starts labor! Sending labor dust :dust:

Angel, I don't blame you for being annoyed over the crib but luckily you can focus on all those little clothes and whatnot!

Laura, WHERE ARE YOU WOMAN?


----------



## Storked

Psst...just a little over a week until I see my baby again and hopefully find out the gender! So excited!

I think a growth spurt is happening because I have been eating nonstop since yesterday!

Hi Jessica :)


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Girls!

Jess, yes thats true. We were measuring about 4-5 days behind last week and this week only 3. I guess I didnt look at it that way. :) How are you feeling?

Bethany, EEEEEEEK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to say team blue! I hope you are able to find out too! So exciting!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, you do actually sound pretty patient! I am probably way more impatient than you. lol. What's your favorite line or clothing for babies? They have a chain here called Janie and Jack that has such beautiful clothing. I won't make it a habit to go shopping there much because the clothes are pricey. But I will buy a couple of outfits there to indulge my little girl. lol. I like Gymboree, the only problem is I feel there newborn line doesn't have enough clothes, but the clothes are still very pretty. I bought my baby a beautiful yellow dress outfit there. This pregnancy me and hubby bought everything ourselves, no baby shower or anything, and it has been very pricey. I was so picky about everything that we decided to just buy it all. I think my mc has brought on this paranoid personality and I think it has something to do with why I feel I have to take control and buy everything myself. My mom is going to buy us the crib mattress, which I am trying to look for the pediatric recommended ones. They recommend the firm mattresses. Also it has to pass those chemical testings for the mattress fabric. She is also going to buy the crib sheets. All I need now is a good thermometer, and a few other things. How are you feeling lately Angel. Time is going buy quickly, isn't it?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, how exciting that you are going to find out the gender next week!! I am sure your baby is growing beautifully!! So are you having any cravings lately? I have experienced the whole weird craving thing with any of my pregnancies.You know those weird food craving combinations. I do find myself craving Mexican food at times, and red meat. And lately I have been wanting chocolate, but good quality chocolate, not your normal chocolate. Like chocolates imported from Belgium or Swiss. lol.


----------



## Storked

Amy, it seems that gender is currently pretty evenly matched on here with two girls and two boys. I wonder if you and me will have a boy and a girl to keep things even eh? :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I hope your are starting to feel better. But I am sure the only way you will feel better is buy giving birth and holding your little girl. :) I am sure your dh is getting impatient too. I am sure with the birth of this baby he will mature. I think some men in their early 30s are still a bit immature. Once he meets his little girl and sees how her whole life depends on him, it will probably change him a lot! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I am anxiously waiting to hear about how you and baby are doing. I hope everything is going well for you and you are probably enjoying every minute with your little boy!! If you are not too tired and get a chance please try to update us, we are so curious as to how things went and how your feeling. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, it seems that gender is currently pretty evenly matched on here with two girls and two boys. I wonder if you and me will have a boy and a girl to keep things even eh? :)

Hahhah ya maybe! 

Current score:

Jess - Girl
Jen - Girl
Laura - Boy
Angel - Boy
Bethany - Healthy LO!
Amy - Healthy LO!

heheh :haha:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I will be 35 weeks this week. Went to see my doc yesterday and she could feel the babies head really low, just by touching my low pelvic region. So, she is in the birthing position, it could explain all of those stabbing pelvic pains. I just hope she doesn't decide to move breach at the last minute. My blood pressure is under control and my urine test for protein came out negative. So I am very happy about that. I feel a little more at ease now because she is past the dangerous period in case I deliver prematurely. Everything is happening so quickly. I have insomnia now, it is so hard to get to sleep.


----------



## mommylov

So glad to hear that everything came back great Jess! Your LO will be here before we know it too! Funny to think when we all started and how far everyone has come. It seemed like it was so far away before we would have any one of us giving birth but Laura has and jen is going to any second and then you and then Angel and then Bethany and then hopefully me... just crazy!!!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I haven't had any weird cravings exactly but I do like red meat. And petite kosher pickles. And last night a salad sounded pretty good too. I rarely want sweet things but that isn't too unusual for me. Love salt :blush:
Hey you have good taste in chocolate! The imported stuff is very smooth and tasty. I can't stand Hershey chocolate. Tastes so grainy to me :(
You are getting so close! She is all ready and in the birthing position :)

Amy, we will just have to see what we are having and see if boys or girls win ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Just spoke w/ my sis and she said they use Cytotec for inductions quite often. She said no harmful effects, just get ready for the contractions! (I am super close to my sister and trust what she says.)

Jess ~ Hurray for shopping and baby being head down :flower: As for baby clothes...I splurge a bit on outfits for him, but do try to limit myself. It's tough finding "cute" for baby boys, so I find myself drawn to Burberry & Armani. I'm going to try to steer away from Nordstrom and to Baby Gap from here on! As for mattresses...what fun it was reading about all of those. I went with the Sealy Soybean Plush. I wanted the Nook, but wasn't entirely comfortable with the "bumps" on it. 

Bethany & Amy ~ I cannot wait to find out what you ladies are having! I'm trying not to put the cart before the horse here Amy, but I'm just soo excited! Eventually we'll all have to move over to a parenting thread to keep in touch! Doesn't that sound dreamy :cloud9:


----------



## jen435

Angel thank you!! I actually called the nurse this morning and my insurance company. They do cover Cervadil which is FDA approved. But the nurse called me back and apologized saying I am indeed 70% effaced and will be able to have early morning induction on Pitocin only :) Hopefully the acupuncture session I had works and I wont need to be induced!! FXD

Angel and Jess all the baby clothes sound sooo lovely!! You both seem to have a lot :) Im so glad that your finally getting to the end of your pregnancies and youll both be holding your beautiful babies soon!!<3

Bethany and Amy I seriously cant wait to find out what your both having!!! It seems like for every boy there is a girl so close in age!! If only we all lived close together it would be AMAZING!!! We could all possibly be considering family if our babies ended up together lol. I couldn't help but say that :) 

Jess you really do have good taste in chocolate! yumm!!! to be honest its been my weakness also! I had chocolate milk this entire pregnancy!! and lately toffee and almond chocolate bars the swiss ones :) Bethany I agree Hershey is YUCKY!! I cant believe they don't make it in the states anymore either. Still doesn't taste good.

My puppy seems sad. I took him for a mile walk today but then left him for 5 hrs. He was moppy whole time I was gone. So I feel bad now since im on my hubbys work pc instead of accompanying him. Mostly bc I know I can go into labor at any time and I feel terrible knowing I wont be home for 3-4 days. At least if I have a induction itll only be one day :) Less time in hospital!!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!

Angel, I agree that we will have to move over to another thread and keep in touch. Being the last one to go, I hope that you all do keep in touch and come back after yoru LO's are born! Some of you might be preggers with #2 by the time I give birth! hhehe Then we can start all over again with those that get pregnant again. :)

Jen, Dont be sad about Kobe. he is going to have to learn how to share his mommy now that he will have a little sissy :) You can only do so much right now hun so dont stress yourself out. Im glad that you got clarification on yoru status and meds and that they are saying that can induce with just the pitocin. Also happy that Angel's sister is a L&D nurse and can give you better info regarding cyotec and other info! 

Bethany & Jess, hope you and bumps are doing well!!!

Laura, still thinking of ya! <3

:wave: to everyone!!!

AFM~ So last night when we got home, I pulled my medical records from my 1st pregnancy and I saw that I initially measured a week off and that the baby's HB was at 115 at about 6.5 weeks. So I started to panic and told dh and ofcourse he wasnt concerned at all. He said that 1. we arent off by as much this time and are in the normal range... 2. you are on all sorts of meds and are being watched closely so I think we are ahead of the game this time and 3. that dr was a joke and didnt knwo what she was doing. We have a new group of drs and nurses that are on top of things! I hope he is right!


----------



## jen435

:hugs: Amy your Dh is right! This is your miracle and u have great Dr this time :) positive vibes your way as ur lo needs a calm positive enivernment to grow for u!! :) soon ull be in ur second trimester and hopefully ull feel much better by then<3

bethany eeek June 12 is fast approaching :) im so excited for u. Can Dh make the appt with u?


----------



## xoxo4angel

*Happy Hump Day *

Amy ~ You've officially been banned from looking at your medical history! :jo: Trust me, I certainly know how difficult it is to accept a new pregnancy...it was as though I was waiting for the other shoe to drop. After all, my body had let me down twice already, right. How do you get through it? For me, truthfully I let my husband, sister and Dr's stay positive and I tried to squash as many negative thoughts as I could while I held my breath until my 8 week scan. Just keep listening to the things your DH is telling you and looking at the positives. Your DH sounds like an excellent support system...he is your Bean's biggest cheerleader. On that note, an Ursula shout out: Keeeeeeeeep Sticking! 

Jen ~ Yay for acupuncture and being 70%. Zoey is almost here! I've been having BH quite often lately (even with progesterone injections). Did you get them a lot in your 2nd and 3rd trimester?

:howdy: Jess! 

Bethany, what is the plan for moving this fall? I don't suppose you'll set up a nursery here to have to turn around and move it. :shrug: Will you get to take Kitty with you? (I hope I didn't miss you talking about this somewhere)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I had to share these...aren't they just sweet! I know it'll be summer, but I couldn't resist them:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

OMG LOVE THEM Angel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks girls... I cant beleive I will be 8 week towards the end of next week. After next tuesday's scan (Ill be 7w5d by then but who knows if the baby will measure that far) then I wont have another scan until the 20th... eek!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Teehehee...tiny shoes crack me up! 

Your Dr is doing like mine did...a scan every week. After next Tuesday you'll be able to breathe a bit easier. My RE said after 8 weeks the chance for mc drops significantly! Grow LO, grow! So, on the 20th you'll be 9 weeks...have they scheduled your 12 week NT Scan?


----------



## mommylov

They are soooo adorable!!!!

What Im afraid of is since I have been measuring a little behind that next week's scan will show me just over 7 weeks which means I still wont be past that 8 week mark. And I still dont have naggin nausea or anything to comfort me either. She told me at my last appt that my symptoms might start kicking in now so Im just waiting. I thought I would be sick as a dog by now but nope :( They havent told me about any other scans past the 20th. They said that the 20th will be a more detailed scan, cycstic fibrosis testing (Optional), a full physical, and paperwork. Maybe they will go over what will happen after that but Im sure they just want to see me get past 8 weeks first. Thank you for the Ursula shout out... Just keep sticking little one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

If its any consolation, I didn't start to feel nausea until around week 8 either. Even then it only came in waves. MS for me didn't kick in until week 11 and went on until week 20! I was hoping I was one of those lucky ones who didn't get sick, but that was not the case. As for measuring behind...what if your bean implanted late? Does your LMP and your O date add up to the standard 14 days? We didn't use my LMP for my EDD...we went with the day AFTER I got a +ve OPK and he measured right on target. Just things to think of when it comes to the exact date game, hope this helps just a smidge. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Someone in another forum actually brought this to my attention too.. I actually O'd accordign to ff on cd15, cd16 according to my dr so that woul dmake sense for me being off a few days. Then if the baby maybe implanted a day late then that could add to it. My dr said she wasnt going to change my EDD because it was so close and she thinks Im right on target so I suppose I should just trust her lol


----------



## Storked

Jen, aw poor sad pup. He will be so happy to have a baby in the house though! How are you feeling? Any closer to labor?

Amy, it is hard not to compare pregnancies but PLEASE DON'T COMPARE! :flower: this is a new baby and things will be different.
Oh and as Angel said, I also didn't start to *really* feel sick until after the 8 weeks mark!

Angel, those shoes are very cute :) little shoes are interesting lol!
As far as moving, DH wants a big house where we can take our kitty. I don't like houses because they have yards that you have to care for but..meh I also like plenty of room! I grew up in a 5 bedroom 3 bathroom house and it spoiled me for space. Told DH he better make friends because I will pack but I won't move anything. The nursery thing is a slight bummer but not too bad I guess since I never intended to get a crib and all that. I still want to decorate though :(


----------



## jen435

Angel cute boots!! :)

Amy i second Angel!! My ms didnt kick in til 8-9weeks also and lasted a long while! Enjoy feeling good at:) try to stay relaed no Google.

Bethany house is nice but lots to maintain! Kitty and baby will be spoiled!!! :) youll get to decorate babys room just after babys here right?


----------



## jen435

I honestly am just relaxing today. Doing nothing at all. I feel like i wont go into labor so im just relaxing since i know tom i see her and then Monday ill have her either way she is posterior facing and i think its why my contractions can start. Angel does that sound right? She punches n kicks forward and i see her fingers n toes at times. Sometimes looks like a fist too


----------



## Storked

Jen, I figure that I won't have the energy to decorate after baby arrives. Most of our stuff will still be in boxes even :)
https://www.spinningbabies.com/
Go to this site and look at the techniques and see if you can't get that baby turned! :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Jen, so exciting that your lo is going to be here!!!!!!! I hope that she turns the way she is suppose to be (Im still not sure how that all works :oops: ) Im praying for you and so excited for you!!!!

I just found out the girl that sits on the other side of the wall from me is leaving :( She is super nice! She also just went through a mc recently and said she had been wanting to talk to me about it because she heard that I had gone through one too. Ugh... I feel so bad when I hear another person has had to go through this pain :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Ladies! Hope all of you are doing great! I'm about to go out but I was just wondering if any of you have heard from Laura. I am sure she is super busy and all, but has she updated facebook at all? I just hope her and baby are doing good. :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess, no update on her FB page yet but Im sure she is just trying to get settled with her son. I hope she comes on soon.... dying to see how they are doing and see pics and hear her birth story!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Sorry about your work mate. We can certainly empathize :flower: And about your EDD...listen to the Dr, what's that?!? :haha: I just want to know if it's Tuesday yet!

Bethany ~ So a big house for the family in Thailand...dreamy! Will they quarantine Kitty? (Really hope I've not missed something in the move story)

Jess ~ Hope you had a nice outing!

Jen ~ So Zoey is sunny-side up! My sis said its doable, but anterior babies get to tuck their chin to their chest as they come down. There isn't as much flexibility the way she is facing, but it is and can be done. I hope you get great news at tomorrow's appointment.

Laura ~ Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Meant to reply before but have been busy.
Trying to keep up with all the acronyms and stories ( and everyone's names! ) :) will have to try to reply more!
Sorry about what you are going through, Jen, but hopefully your baby girl will make an appearance soon!
I got a bill for my deductible for D and C this weekend...they coded it as an abortion. That really got to me and I don't get how they even consider it the same thing! The bill was hard enough to get as it was. I'm also not so patiently waiting for AF to arrive. Tomorrow will be 28 days.
I don't have any fur babies ( someone had asked me before). I did have two cats that we gave to DH's brother in law , niece, and nephew in December. Unfortunately one main reason was that they would not be good with children and that was more important to us. I still do miss them, especially after this loss.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Is it new that a moderator has to approve posts? This is the first time. Have seen this...


----------



## Storked

Lesley, a moderator? Not that I know of.

Angel, oh I am such a dunce! I have no idea when will we go overseas anymore. DH's work wants him in Malaysia now and he refuses to go. Says that he hates it- which is rich considering that he has never been! I keep trying to bend him but he is determined.

Amy, how sad for your coworker. :flower:

Jessica, hi!

I swear ladies, we need to hunt down Laura in Ireland. Jen had better not torment us like this when she has her girl :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Very weird...tried to post twice and got the message that a moderator would have to approve before it posts. Going to wait and will try again tomorrow! Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Storked

Lesley, maybe the site it being wonky today. Sometimes I have to reload the page a million times before I get the reply box.
How are you doing? :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Hi ladies... thought i would join you here. I had a mmc and d&n 8 weeks ago. I only just got my period and waiting to get some further tests to see if i can start trying again soon. Im still having ongoing pain.

Also on the moderator approved posts... i got that yesterday. Maybe its when the posts are really long. Mine popped up like a day later.


----------



## Storked

Lisa85 said:


> Hi ladies... thought i would join you here. I had a mmc and d&n 8 weeks ago. I only just got my period and waiting to get some further tests to see if i can start trying again soon. Im still having ongoing pain.
> 
> Also on the moderator approved posts... i got that yesterday. Maybe its when the posts are really long. Mine popped up like a day later.

So sorry for your loss and for the fact that you are still in pain! :flower: this is a great group of ladies and we are definitely here for anything you want to talk about. How soon do you go in for more testing?


----------



## jen435

Hi Lisa I am so sorry for your loss and that you are still in pain :hugs: Wishing you positive results on your testing and I hope you can start ttc very soon! We are here so any questions or if you just need to vent we completely understand and can relate.<3

Angel thank you!!!<3
Bethany that is terrible about DH and his boss!! I really hope that it all gets figured out as your going to be a mommy by this fall and he a daddy. His boss needs to get things straight so you can figure out your living situation <3 Im so sorry. June 12 is 2 days away!!! YAY!!! Im sooo sooo excited for you!!! :)
LAURA WE MISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS YOUUUUUUU PLEASE COME BACK<3 even if its just to say all is ..... (well we hope!) 
Has anyone messaged her on fb??
Jess and Amy hi!! I want to write more but laptop isn't mine and my bil is kicking me off!! Oh and I promise id never leave you ladies out once baby is hear or on the way!! Youll know before anyone on FB im sure! I love you ladies!<3


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks so much! Its taken a while to find a good forum that people actually respond on. 

I was getting really worried until i FINALLY got my period on Monday. It was sooo painful though. Was anyone elses first period very painful?

Im getting a pelvic ultrasound next wednesday and then seeing the gyno next friday. Im hoping everything is normal down there. My d&c didnt go according to plan... i had excessive bleeding and had to stay over night and also went back a few days later because of the pain.

We just want to start trying again!!

Where are you ladies at... recent miscarriages or pregnant or hows it going?


----------



## Storked

Jen, I think we will probably be where we are at (city anyways) for another year probably until he can wrangle Thailand. We just talked tonight and discussed how badly we miss it. It is just so beautiful and nice :)
Did you check out spinning babies? I know some ladies who got their babies to turn using that site!

Lisa, I understand. I subscribed to so many threads on this site but few responded like these wonderful ladies. <3
I have a friend whose first AF was super painful and heavy but mine was very light and I don't recall pain. Did you have a heavy flow?
Oh how scary that on top of losing your baby then you also had to stay at the hospital and suffer. I am so sorry :hugs:
I hope that you get good news when you see the gyno. Definitely can understand that you are eager to try again.
I am pregnant and in the second trimester after 9 months TTCAL :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Storked! Glad ive found a good spot and some great ladies! I dont really have anyone in my life that has gone through this so its great to have found you guys. :happydance:

My AF isnt heavy but its more tissue (sort of gewy) than my normal AF. I think ill have to wait at least one more cycle before we can start trying again.

Im glad to her you are pregnant and its all going well. Gives me hope for the future! This was our first pregnancy so it was very hard. I think im still in shock about it all.

Ive just quit my job as much boss is horrible and i dont need that stress for next time. Its just not worth it.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I think that there is a plus side to your painful AF- I bet all that tissue means that you had a good lining to shed. Your body is gearing up to try again and you will have a wonderful uterine lining for the baby :hugs:

Most of us lost our first pregnancy too. It is very difficult. Do you have any pets or anything? Sometimes it just helps to have an animal to mother. Doesn't completely keep away the sad moments though :hugs:

Are you looking for a new job or will you just try to heal and enjoy your time at home? So glad you are letting go of unnecessary stress in your life!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

If that's true about the post popping up after a day ( after moderator approves) then there will be two posts a lot the same...sorry girls!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Doing ok storked, thanks. Today is a month from when we found out I was miscarrying so I am expecting some emotions. 28 days from d and c too so waiting for AF!

Lisa, this was my first pregnancy also. Sorry out are going through this.


----------



## Wobbles

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Very weird...tried to post twice and got the message that a moderator would have to approve before it posts. Going to wait and will try again tomorrow! Hope all is well with everyone

If you look at our forum rules this should clear the answer. We have certain keywords moderated (the A one) due to these rules therefore your post automatically went into moderation. I have approved your first post x


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! :kiss:

Lesley and Lisa, Im so sorry for your losses but glad that you found this group :flower:. Its filled with wonderful ladies who have gone through having a loss (or more than one) and are now at different stages in pregnancy (1 just gave birth!). I hope that you ladies find comfort here and hope that we can help you with any questions or with a simple "Cyber hug" when you need one! :hugs:

Bethany, That would be soooo coool!!!! Howcome your hubby is against going there? Im still jealous that you got to see Thailand! :thumbup:

Angel, Im doing better today with Colleguezilla :jo:... just not really talking to her much heheh :ignore:. Honestly, Im too tired today to really deal with anything :argh: lol Just focussed on next week's scan [-o&lt;! How are you doing? Any word on the crib? :crib:

Jen, Im sooo glad to hear that you will be back after Zoey comes :baby:! We love you and cant wait for your baby girl to get here :happydance:!!!! I know Laura was intending on coming back and probably will. I just hope that everything is ok :shrug:... just starting to worry a little since no one has really heard from her (FB or here). :sad2:

Jess, :wave: How are you doing today??

Hi and hugs to everyone!!! :hug:

AFM~ Just waiting for Tuesday to get here already :-= Daily Ursula shout out.. "Just keep sticking!!!" <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Moderator- I apologize I did not realize that so I now understand why it didn't post. I will repost without....



I meant to answer earlier but have been busy. I'm also trying to keep up with all the acronyms and stories and everyone's name too! :)
Jen, sorry for what you are going though but hopefully your little girl will be here very soon!!
I got a bill for the deductible for my D and C and how the insurance company coded it was upsetting. also not so patiently waiting for AF. Today is 28 days.

I don't have fur babies ( someone had asked me before). Had two cats that we gave to DH's brother in law, niece, and nephew in December. One of the main reasons was because they would not do well with kids and this was more important to us. I still miss them, especially with this loss. I know it was for the best though.


----------



## Storked

Amy, I don't understand his beef with Malaysia. I think that he is afraid of the religion there (which is a silly fear) and just that he loves Thailand. He doesn't know Malaysia :)
Yup just got to keep telling baby to stick!

Lesley, yes they coded mine as that too. Actually they sent me a bill saying they wouldn't pay for it and we I called they said that they didn't covers those! I said that I didn't have one- that I had had a miscarriage. Nearly cried. We resolved it over the phone. Their fault. Apparently that happens A LOT :(
Maybe you could go to the pet store and just look at animals? That makes me feel good too. Especially love to look at ferrets and how they frolic <3
Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer for AF to show honey


----------



## mommylov

I think mine said that too. Poor choice of words for sure!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie :grr: insurance and their billing! Sorry doll. My AF showed about 5 weeks after my D&C. FX'd yours comes soon!

Bethany ~ What a state of limbo you guys are in. I suppose not going overseas certainly eliminates the fear of moving in the third trimester or being left behind without your DH :flower: Did you say you aren't getting a crib, will you use a co-sleeper? We're using a cradle in our room in the beginning (even though the nursery is right next to our room).

Amy ~ Tuesday...5 more sleeps. See how the TWW becomes the never ending waiting game? Why look at Jen, poor thing just waiting for Zoey to fire things up...speaking of...

Jen ~ Did you go to the Dr already today? 

Jess ~ :wave: Hope your girls are enjoying their summer. Are they ready for their little sister?

Laura ~ :hi: I pray this finds you and your son doing well.


----------



## Storked

Angel, yeah I have no idea when we will go overseas anymore. Boo :( but it does beat moving while pregnant or moving by myself after having a baby!
Yes we have the Arm's Reach co-sleeper for baby :) I bet your cradle will give you some sanity at first when the baby feeds all the time!


I have been eating so much. My belly button is shallow.


----------



## mommylov

Youre so right Angel! It feels like its never ending!!!! How are you feeling?

Bethany, My friend had that co sleeper and swears by it! Funny she just told me about it last night. It sounded pretty cool!

Jen, sending you labor :dust: :D


----------



## Storked

Well Amy, are you thinking about looking into it? How far will you be before you allow yourself to go baby shopping crazy? :D


----------



## Lisa85

Buttrfly - I just got my period after 8 weeks. The wait was sooo frustrating. I actually got mine right after i decided i was going to start exercising again. I dont know if that was a coincidence but i did a workout the night before and then got my AF the next night.

Storked - I spose it is good that my lining is doing its thing. We did get pregnant first try last time so i think we are both quite fertile. Just didnt turn out so well. 
I do have furr babies... i have two dogs and two cats. We just got our kitten a few weeks ago. He was homeless and we took him in!! :winkwink:
Im going to take a small break from work and then look for something else. We are in a good position financially at the moment so it was kinda good timing.
Im so glad you are pregnant! Must be a great feeling. :hugs:

Mommyluv - So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Also thats horrible you guys had to go through insurance/paying for your ops. That would be absolutly terrible on top of the loss. 

Luckily in Australia it is fully covered by our public health system.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, better luck next time :hugs: are you going to just be trying all natural or are you already making plans for conception for next time? 
Oh I bet your fur babies have all been so wonderful to have! I don't know what I would do without my kitten, even now. Love on them <3
You guys are super lucky in Australia! You get paid to have children too don't you? :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Storked - Haha!! Yes the baby bonus :happydance:... They have just reduced it from $5000 to $2000 though i think. We can also get montly payments for 3 months or so i think. Not much though.

Just all natural i think. I pressume it will be easy again the next time (i hope!) I wasn't feeling ready mentally to try again until i got my AF recently. That has just changed everything! My fiance was devasted and wants to try again as soon as we are able.

Fur babies are the best!! They got me through the worst of it. One of my dogs didnt leave my lap. He wanted to make mummy all better! bless him :awww:

<3


----------



## Storked

Lisa, we can all understand you feeling ready to try again! There is something about a rainbow baby that is very healing. :hugs:
Oh your fur babies sound so sweet! They are so in tune with emotions and so sweet :kiss:
If you ever want, you can share pics of your fur babies. We still do on occasion! I have about a million pictures of my kitty. They are all so cute :)
Oh we're you bummed that the baby bonus was reduced? I didn't know that they did that! I have an Aussie friend who had a baby a few months back. I like to ask her about Australia when I can! I was complaining about how grossly sweet Sprite was in Thailand and she said that was how it tasted in Oz. :O


----------



## Lisa85

Storked - I have attached a pic of my fur babies and me. I hope it worked. I dont really know what im doing on here yet! :shrug:
Show me a pic of your kitten too! :kiss: Is he biting everything in sight? My kitten attacks me everytime i move. Hes about 9 or 10 weeks.

Yeah im a little annoyed the baby bonus dropped but its still better than noting i guess. Plus i found out about that when i was all depressed i hadnt got my AF yet and my hormones were making me crazy! haha

You think sprite is really sweet?!? Ive heard you guys put extra sugar in coke!!?? haha. Im not really a sweets fan anyways so i dont drink much of that. Give me a pack of salt and vinegar chips any day! :thumbup:

So how are you going with your pregnancy? 

1 hour and 43 minutes and I'm done with this job!!! yayayayayayyy!!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Storked

Lisa, your fur babies are SO CUTE! And you have the best of both worlds with dogs and cats. Sometimes I wished we had a dog so that I could take them for walks. Your can do fun outdoor things with pups that you can't do with a cat. But cats are so sly and sneaky! What are all of their names? Do they get along pretty well? :)

Aw I bet that would stink to hear it dropped when you are already feeling bad. But a baby and $2000 are definitely better than nothing. I do hope that you get pregnant quickly again! :dust:

Oh boy the Sprite in Thailand tasted syrupy sweet! Like Dr Pepper but...in Sprite form ;) our coke is pretty darned sweet but I swear it makes my mouth dry from the sugars. I stink at describing it lol. My husband thinks I am crazy when I say it too but I consider myself a soda connoisseur. My hometown was famous for it's Dr Pepper :D

Pregnancy after a loss is scary. Even when you reach that point where you thought that you would be able to breathe a sigh of relief...you get nervous because then it is uncharted territory. But this roller coaster will be worth it. Can't wait for you to get your rainbow baby :)

Almost out yet?!

Oh yeah...some pics of my baby cat! He thinks his name is kitty. Though he is a young adult now hehe.
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E18F3FBA-58BB-4147-86A6-B9BD471E785F-10323-00000DC8110F47A3_zps2b681102.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/35C08C02-97CF-47F1-8807-6B2E0FBE0DB8-10323-00000DC804BFE563_zps8ec6176c.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/B3E55F1A-2FD7-46DF-95FB-32A8CCFDC828-10323-00000DC821C30F77_zps5d3cc5ea.jpg

He does like to wrestle and bite now but when he was little he just wanted to be cuddled. He is pretty sweet. He sleeps in bed with me and my husband and he is afraid of being alone so he tends to stay pretty close. Oh and he is scared to go outside ever. He has only ever felt traumatized when he has gone out. Poor baby :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Lisa, just wanted to send my condolences and tell you how sorry I am for your loss and all that you are going through. I have been trying to catch up with whats going on here in the forum. I am so glad to see you are getting support here. These are a wonderful bunch of women! I don't know if I could have made it without them. All of us are pregnant again, and you are next up hon. It sounds like your body is now healing nicely. So happy you got af, and I also heard for some it is very painful at the beginning and the tissue stuff probably means you are shedding the lining and body is getting ready to make a nice fresh lining. I hope as time goes on your pain eases up. I see you and Bethany are having a nice conversation here. This is such a great place for support, to vent, or just to talk about anything on your mind. This is the first time I have ever gone online and ever talked about my personal life. It has been very good therapy for me. I can't wait for you to find out if you can start ttc very soon!! Take care!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany!! How are ya hon? Just wanted to drop by and see how everybody is. I can't believe how close you are the half way point. It goes by so quickly once you get there. Can't wait to find out if your team blue or pink!! I hope someone hears from Laura soon. You are friends with her on facebook, correct? If you hear anything from here maybe you can message me on here! I just want to make sure she and baby are doing good. 

Have nice weekend to the rest of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

*TGIF!!!*

:flasher:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Well Amy, are you thinking about looking into it? How far will you be before you allow yourself to go baby shopping crazy? :D

Probably not for a while. I told DH I decided I didnt want to because I thought I would just jinx myself. :( How about you?

Lisa, your fur babies are soooooooooo darn cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really hope that you get yoru bfp soon with your rainbow baby! :flower: Pregnancy after loss is scary just like Bethany said. Not to completly scare you but I feel like its terrifying at the moment. you def get robbed of that innocence that pregnant women that havent had a loss have but its reassuring to see so many give birth to healthy babies after havign gone through this.

Angel, :flasher: Happy Friday :haha:

Jess, How are you doing hun? 

Jen, how are you doing??? Is Zoey trying to come out yet???

:wave: to everyone and hope all is well with everyone. 

AFM~ I wrote a long post on my journal this morning but to make a long story short, I woke up very nervous this morning and text my dr. I dont know how Im going to make it through these next few weeks. :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys i dont have time for proper catch up,just want ye to know im still alive ha ha
typing one handed while i pump.
had worst 10 days of my life but things much better now, i had 2 day labour and then my baby boy simon had a stroke and broken shoulder and i got infection and high blood pressure, we both only got out of hosp yest. 
il be on properly in days ahead xxxx
i missed ye xxx
cn ye give me update in ye cos no way il hve time to play catch up xxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

OH Laura!!!!!!!!! Im so sorry to hear!!! I hope and Simon are doing ok now! BTW love the name. No worries on playing catch up, we just wanted to know how you were doing and missed you. Love to you and Simon and hope you guys get well soon!! XOXOXOXOXOXOXOOX


----------



## Storked

Jessica, it is like you sensed that Laura would get on today <3 how are you?

Angel, any weekend plans? :)

Amy, no plans on buying the big items until we see how my anatomy scan goes.
Now remember, PMA! Thinking sticky thoughts for you and Horsey. Visualize those babies growing happy and healthy. Sticky :dust:

Laura, damn honey! Sounds like you and Simon have both been through hell :hugs: glad that you are both home though and fingers crossed that the two of you stay healthy! Y'all must be sick of the hospital honey.


----------



## aaronswoman79

My God Laura. I was so worried! I had a feeling you might be having a bit of difficulties but nothing like this. :( You and poor little Simon. I hope both of you recover very soon hon. Now I know why you have been absent for so long. I figured you were very busy with your baby, but never did I realize that you were in the hospital this whole time. I am so glad that you and Simon have pulled through this. When ever both of you are completely recovered and only if you have the time, maybe you can explain things a little more for us. I am so glad that you are both at home together now. I will keep you and Simon in my prayers hon. :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I am doing good thanks. :) Just over here getting ready for the baby. She has already dropped, and I really feel it now. Her head is very low into my pelvis, so it hurts with each step I take. But the pain is already very familiar to me because I have already been through it twice. The plus side to her dropping is my acid reflux has gotten much better. How are you feeling? Feeling and twitches or movements yet? Its gonna be so exciting when you start feeling them!! Hope you and dh have a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so sorry your nerves are acting up. I'm not much help though, I still get nervous and as due date nears its getting worse for me. The only thing that I see that helps is distracting yourself, going out to the movies maybe? Try to be positive hon. I know its easier said than done. But as far as I see, your pregnancy is progressing perfectly. This is your rainbow!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

aaronswoman79 said:


> Bethany, I am doing good thanks. :) Just over here getting ready for the baby. She has already dropped, and I really feel it now. Her head is very low into my pelvis, so it hurts with each step I take. But the pain is already very familiar to me because I have already been through it twice. The plus side to her dropping is my acid reflux has gotten much better. How are you feeling? Feeling and twitches or movements yet? Its gonna be so exciting when you start feeling them!! Hope you and dh have a great weekend. :hugs:

Do you normally go early? Do you think you may this time since she has already dropped? Hurray for acid reflux getting better! :)
I still am not sure if I have felt movement. I may be unsure until I get actual kicks lol.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess and Im glad that the reflux has settled a bit for you!!! How exciting that you are getting so close too!!!!

Bethany, I think with how far alon gyou are it def could be movement that you felt!! :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Congratulations on Simon! So sorry you both had a rocky start...I pray you both recover quickly! 

Jen ~ Any news? 

Jess ~ Yay for engaging! It certainly shouldn't be long now!

Bethany ~ It's almost the 12th!

Amy ~ :hugs: I had the same fears you're having...I know it sounds odd, but I dreaded going pee for fear of what I might see. 

Lisa & Leslie ~ :dust:

AFM ~ My sis is on town. I'll catch up soon!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I have become pretty gassy in the second tri so I am never too sure ;)
Can't wait for you to be in the second tri and feeling a little less stressed!

Angel, I am definitely watching the calendar :happydance:
Have a blast with your sister! I keep dreaming of mine. I miss them and their shenanigans :)


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys, 
glad ye r all doing well xxx

jen hope u go soon honey xxx
giving birth isnt easy in one way but is in another :) 
i had 3 gels , waters broken, failed to progress, had drip and and 23 hours before he was finally born and i cna honestly say i would do it all again 20 times for my little man xxxxxxx
u will fly it , dont be nervous, u have got it covered, u can do it no prob . 
i will say if ur being induced and get onto drip , if it doesnt make u progress fast go for epidural. ;)


bethany if u think u had movement it most likely was , xxxxx

amy fear is horrible but natural hon xxxxxx

jess hope ur doing well sweetie, sorry ur havin soo much pressure, it does make life harder, u will forget all this soon after birth xxx

angel hope ur doin well hon xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx

even with all the crap of last wek and a half birth and baby r magic . xxx
simon spent 8 days in neo natel, 6 in intenive care, they were on about possible not surviving for brief time but thank god he is astrong little man. 
he had a large stroke only 1 in 6000 babies get it, 
he was unlucky but lucky to hve good help and still be here.
he will hve to go to stroke clinic, physio , occupational therapy, back to neo docs etc for years to fully assess him as he grows for prollems but he is looking great so far and im just gonna enjoy him for now and get him all the help i can later , xxxxxx
ive agood feeling about his recovery anyway, he is very good, good movement, alert feeding etc so i think he wil be ok, he wil be my little miracle. 
im so in love with him, he is juts fab. 
i cant wait for ye all to feel like this. :)
when i think of how much i love him i tear up :) never fails :) ha ha 

hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxx
il be readin even if i dont have much time for typin some days xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, your post has me in tears, all you have had to go through. Thank God little Simon pulled through. Congratulations on your miracle baby and I have faith that he will recover well through all of this. After you told us about what happened I started researching about in utero strokes and having strokes during childbirth, and I read so many reassuring stories of babies pulling through and a few years after birth being perfectly healthy. It is such a good sign that he is feeding well and that both of you have already been released. Babies are so resilient, it is amazing. And you Laura are a very strong woman, someone for all of us to look up to. We all love you hon! I am so thankful that Simon is home with you, wonderful name by the way! I know you are very busy right now with your little bundle of joy. We are all here for you hon, when ever you need us. Love you lots! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Well Laura, you know that I am being induced! But just about everyone in my family does hehe.
Gosh Laura, that sounds like such a scary hospital stay for you and Simon. I bet you were terrified. He sounds like such a fighter <3 he is definitely a miracle baby! Give him some kisses for me yeah? :kiss:


----------



## jen435

:hugs: omg Laura Im so so so.deeply sorry you and Ur sweet Simon are amazing. He is definately a miracle and Im so thankful god is watching out for you both. *hugs* <3<3<3

Im also very exhausted went into labor yesterday at 3am and baby was born at 8:02am.Zoey Ann 7lbs 10ozs a beautiful miracle.pitocin is not fun and i agree with Laura if no progression Epidural is a must with pitocin and such. Picture to follow but i must get sleep since just feed her and she will wake again fast.

<3 u ladies<3

Lisa n bethany love Ur new fur baby photos!

June 12 fast approaching.
Jessica baby is getting ready


----------



## Storked

Jen, OMG I had no idea that Zoey was here! Oh that is so great <3 congrats mama!

Ladies I just cannot wait until y'all have the time to write out detailed birth stories and post photos. I am so happy!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congratulations Jen!! Zoey shares my same middle name!! Wow, she came very quickly. 5 hours of labor? So, that means they didn't use pitocin on you then right? I am so happy for you. She weighs the same as my first born!! Perfect sized baby! I can't wait to see pics. Take care of you and baby hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany? Do you also have insomina? I see you up late sometimes. I have serious problems sleeping lately. A lot of anxiety I guess. Are you suffering pregnancy anxiety or insomia?


----------



## mommylov

Ahhhhhh Jen congrats!!!!!!! I'm so glad that you and Zoey are ok and that she's here!!! Congrats and love and kisses to you and zoey!!

Laura, I can't even imagine what you must've felt like. I too am so glad that god was watching over you and Simon. I know he is going to recover and be just fine too. He really is your miracle! Congrats to you and OH!!! 

Hugs and kisses to both babies from auntie Amy! :)

Jess, you're up next!!! I'm getting teary just thinking about this. We have all come so far and I'm so glad we all were on this journey together. To see you girls doing well in pregnancy and becoming earth mommies ( for Jess, earth mommy of 3) is just amazing!

Angel, how are you feeling?? Hope you're doing well. Enjoy your visit with your sister!

Bethany, lol re being gassy. I have heard that its hard to tell in the beginning if its gas of baby but still gonna say baby! :) how are you feeling?

So happy that Laura and Jen are holding thier babies in thier arms and can't wait for the rest of us to join them with our lo's! Love to you all!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww so great to see these stories! Congrats to Laura and Jen!

Mommylov is your name Amy? Sorry still trying to figure out :) anyway I am sorry about your nervousness although feel like I will be exactly the same. I have a friend who is having fertility issues and had a could m/c and even before my m/c I had a fear of what I might see going to the bathroom. Seems like things are progressing well so fingers crossed for you! It is crazy that right now I am anxious wanting to see something when I go to the bathroom so I can feel "normal" again ( when as we said it used to be the opposite!) I read somewhere on Internet that after D and C you have to stop bleeding for 20 days until you can actually get your AF. Anyone know if this is true? I read up on things too much sometimes...

Seems like everyone else is having much success as well and it is great to see.

As for my insurance bill it is actually a deductible so regardless of the coding I am stuck with the bill. I am going to talk to the company I am working for because they can help sometimes. My mother reminded me I would be getting a bill for the anesthesiologist as well ugh.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I do manage to get in plenty of sleep but it is all over the place. If I nap at all during the day I have a difficult time sleeping at night. And when my husband is home we tend to stay up later watching Downton Abbey too. :blush:
You are feeling anxious honey? I am so sorry :( are you also pretty uncomfortable at this point in your pregnancy?

Amy, just woke up so I feel dehydrated and starving. I want a breakfast burrito. Mmmm. How are you feeling today? Is it a better day for you? :hugs:

Lesley, that bill from the anesthesiologist is killer. Mine was sent late from my D&C and it was a ridiculous amount. Luckily I had secondary insurance at the time and ended up not owing anything. Hope they get things taken care of at your company!
Ok so I checked my period tracker from the time of my D&C. I didn't have any bleeding for 18 days before I had spotting again. But full on AF was a few days after the spotting started back up. Hope that that is helpful :flower:


----------



## Storked

https://boingboing.net/2012/01/03/cells.html#more-136905

"How many people have left their DNA in us? Any baby we&#8217;ve ever conceived, even ones we&#8217;ve miscarried unknowingly. Sons leave their Y chromosome genes in their mothers. The fetal cells from each pregnancy, flowing in a mother&#8217;s bloodstream, can be passed on to her successive kids. If we have an older sibling, that older sibling&#8217;s cells may be in us. The baby in a large family may harbor the genes of many brothers and sisters. My mother&#8217;s cells are in my body, and so are my daughter&#8217;s cells, and half my daughter&#8217;s DNA comes from her dad. Some of those cells may be in my brain. This is squirm-worthy.

But there&#8217;s something beautiful about this too. Long post postpartum, we mothers continue to carry our children, at least in a sense. Our babies become part of us, just as we are a part of them. The barriers have broken down; the lines are no longer fixed. Moms must be many in one."

This was an awesome read ladies about how we still carry the cells of all of our babies. <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Welcome and Happy Birthday to Zoey! Congratulations Jen! :cloud9: And did I read that right...you went in to labor on your own and just 5 hours later she was born? Wow! Lucky you! 

Laura ~ Little Simon is a fighter...his angels definitely had their hands on him! A very dear friend of mine has a similar story to yours. 16 years ago when her daughter was born she too had a stroke (unknown reasons). Today her daughter is a beautiful, typical 16 year old...took a little extra TLC very early on, but the reward was so worth it! :hugs: I bet you are just beaming with your rainbow! 

Hope you all are having a nice weekend! 

PS Bethany I love your DNA excerpt. Very sweet. :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Lesley! Yes, my name is Amy :) I'm sorry to hear about your friend having a mc too. I wish Bonnie had to experience one :(

Bethany, thanks for sharing! :) I'm feeling ok, still relatively symptom-free. Dh said to me earlier today "you were really sick early on with your first pregnancy and that didn't end well. It's probably a good thing that things are different this time". So wise lol 3 more sleeps until I get to see my baby. Fx!!!


Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Storked

Glad you ladies enjoyed the link <3

Amy, he has to keep a PMA when it is hard for you :hugs:

Pretty sure that I have actually felt movement today!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Monday! One day away from Amy's scan, 2 sleeps away from Bethany's!! How exciting! 

Yay for feeling your LO Bethany! :cloud9:

Laura & Jen ~ :hugs: to Simon & Zoey Hope you ladies are adjusting well.

Jess ~ I trust you and the girls had a good weekend. Have you decided on a name...did the girls give their input? I bet they cannot wait, what a fun summer they are going to have with their baby sister!

Lisa & Leslie :dust: 

AFM ~ Had a great visit with my sister :) My biweekly check up is today (I dread getting weighed). His movements lately have been so large they move my entire stomach...startles me sometimes :haha: My next baby shower is in less than 2 weeks. My DH has purchased the wine for it as his way of thanking my employees for their support during this journey. :wine: I won't be participating in the consumption, but it will be nice to be in a social environment with everyone.


----------



## mommylov

Morning girls!!

Angel, how cool tha tyour little guy moves so much that you can see it now! :cloud9: Also, so sweet of your hubby to get some vino for your coworkers :) Hope you have a great time at baby shower#2! :)

Bethany, two more days until you maybe get to find out what your are having... eeek!!!!

Jess, How was your weekend? Any baby shopping??

Jen & Laura, hope you girls enjoyed the weekend with your bubs! :D

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and hope everyone is doing well!

AFM~ nothing new... nervous and anxious for tomorrow's scan.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm anxious for you Amy!! Eeeek. I really hope today goes by quickly xoxo

PS my fruit ticker has been showing the wrong fruit yet again :sigh: At least the app on my phone is right...just don't know how a cucumber (30 wks) is 15.2-16.7 inches :shrug:


----------



## mommylov

me too :D


----------



## Storked

Angel, was wondering why people on the fruit thread were like "4th week as a..." When there is a new thing each week on the app. Silly :)
Tell us how your appointment goes! Do they do anything exciting or no? Don't look at the scale! DON'T LOOK! :kiss:

Amy, what time is your appointment tomorrow? :)

Horsey has an appointment like right now...I hope that she gets good news!

My DH drank all my milk last night. Luckily he is coming back tomorrow night and I can make him take me to the store for more. Too hot and miserable out for me to go. Plus I need more Zyrtec. I wheeze after I go out. Why must I be allergic to all the prettiness outside?!


----------



## Storked

Girls, if you could please spare some prayers for Horsey. She received some bad news today :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Appointment went well...baby is still head down :) So sweet to catch a glimpse of him at these visits. 

Oh no Bethany! I couldn't go without milk :mamafy: Take it easy in the heat!


----------



## mommylov

Angel, so glad that your appt went well!!!! :)

Bethany, no milk?!!??! Oh no! I too dont know what I would do without milk!

So sorry to hear about Horsey :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

I saw her update too...heart breaking.


----------



## mommylov

Yup... i really thought this was it for her. She had great numbers in the begining. :(


----------



## Storked

Angel, glad your appointment went well. Are you starting to think more and more about birth as you get closer?

Amy, at first I was just mad about the milk for my cereal but I don't even have powdered milk to bake bread :(

Yeah ladies, I wish I knew what the perfect thing is to tell her. This is her third loss :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany~It's never any fun to be missing that one ingredient that stops you from being able to cook. And I do think about labor once in awhile...but not too much. I imagine I'll obsess over it once they do his growth scan (36 wks). I'm currently focused on pediatricians. Tomorrow evening I go for a meet and greet with my 1st choice :)

Hope your MS is better now.


----------



## Storked

I am so obsessed with the idea of baking cheese bread Angel. I dreamed about it last night. And my husband sent me a scone request but...meh. He is back home tomorrow night and we will grab groceries then. Putting together my list now! :dishes:


Did you get your ped list from insurance? Just wondering how you found some! I was thinking about asking my OB and MFM for suggestions when the time comes :)
No MS, just the occasional acid reflux nausea. But I haven't had that since...well it hasn't been that long lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Cheese bread sounds delicious! :munch: I didn't get a list from the insurance company, but that isn't a bad idea. My choices have been from word of mouth combined with Google research. They have sites with patient reviews on Drs (wait time, friendliness of staff, ease to get an appointment...). If you Google your city and "pediatrician" tons of links pop up :) 

Ammmyyyy ~ Praying all goes splendidly for you this morning! Keeeeeeeeeep sticking! 

:dust: and G'morning ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy- good luck with all today and I look forward to the update! I have a question... In a reply you mention that you wished Bonnie had gone through a mc. Dunno if this was a typo or not but wondered what you meant.

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Question for all the ladies here with some tmi ( even though I know it was mentioned there is no such thing!)
Still no AF unfortunately and still waiting. Doc said wait one cycle to try again so that is the plan. Until then using condoms which for me is terrible. Condoms add to my usual pain and make things worse emotionally and physically. I called the doc to get clarification and she is not there today. I am wondering if we can just chuck the condoms. We wouldn't be particularly trying to get pregnant although I know there is always that chance ( hopefully not with it being already 5 weeks out). Anyone know the risks of getting pregnant before first AF? I have read so many different things.


----------



## lilesMom

hi butterfly, u may not have seen me here cos ive been absent for little while :)
they say wait 2 weeks and for bleeding to stop to avoid infection. 
waiting to one af is mainly so u can date ur preg accurately , many do try with great sucess but its a personal decision xxxxxxxx
some people think it is fine to try before first af , some reckon u need an af to clear out, sorry for bad wording but i dont know any nice way to say that xxxx
i did wait but i only waited cos of other health problems. 
if i was healthy i would have tried right away,. my bro and sil did and have lovely little girl from it xxxx
sorry for ur loss and best of luck trying xxxxx hugs x


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys im tryin to catch up a little but my time is very limited by the small man :) xxx
no news here really, he still wont latch on for bf , so im expressing and its doin my nut now. he feeds every 3 hrs, takes an hour to feed him , wind him nad change him , sometimes i hr 30 , then expressing another 25 mins so i odnt have much free time ;) 
he is a dote though :)

did horsey have mc, so sorry horsey if ur reading xxxxxxxxxxx
i dont have proper words to say how bad i feel that this hapeend to u hon xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy :hugs: My prayers are with you and your DH. Just so unfair...thinking of you. 

Laura :hi: I imagine you feel like all you are doing is feeding. Pumping is def more work, but breast milk is more precious than gold. Glad you both are well.

Leslie I would just switch over to the pull-out method.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, pull out method has worked for me and hubby for the last 8 years. We have never used condoms or birth control. I know it still has its risks, but it has worked for us. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy :hugs: My prayers are with you and your DH. Just so unfair...thinking of you.
> 
> Laura :hi: I imagine you feel like all you are doing is feeding. Pumping is def more work, but breast milk is more precious than gold. Glad you both are well.
> 
> Leslie I would just switch over to the pull-out method.

I just saw your message to Amy Angel and was worried I read things wrong until I went to Amy's thread. I just can't believe it. :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, just do what you feel you need to do. I struggled with breast feeding with my 2 daughters. With the older one I kept pumping and pumping and I never got adequate milk so I ended up having to give her formula. Just make sure to monitor his weight if you can. You seem to be getting plenty of breast milk from what I am reading through. How is the little man doing? I am sure you are enjoying every bit of him.


----------



## lilesMom

hey still catching up, xx

thanks for all support xxxx hugs xxxxxxxxxxx

simon is farting away here beside me :) i think he will be fine :) xxxx

jen congrats honey sooo glad for u xxx
5 hrs is great, but sometimes when its fast can be extra intense or so im told xxx
hope ye r both doing great my love :) xxxxx
congrats again xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

butterfly i was 5.5 weeks waiting on af xxx
hope urs shows soon xxxxxxxx

im just gonna answer as i go cos il firget due to lack o sleep xxx

bethany im living on cat naps now too, it is doable xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel thanks ur story about ur friends daughter just made me cry , in a good way xxxx
thats great ur gettin the belly rippling movement, its cool isnt it, my tummy feels a bit weird empty now hee hee, 

jess hope ur doin well sweetie xx r u feelin better?
how r ur dds?

amy is today scan day, exciting xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

must go on amy thread is it bads news?


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, just do what you feel you need to do. I struggled with breast feeding with my 2 daughters. With the older one I kept pumping and pumping and I never got adequate milk so I ended up having to give her formula. Just make sure to monitor his weight if you can. You seem to be getting plenty of breast milk from what I am reading through. How is the little man doing? I am sure you are enjoying every bit of him.

he is gettin every second feed bf and formula, im not sure how long il be able to keep doin it but might just be a bad day cos im a bit teary too xx
he is a little sweetie , hope things r good with u xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww cute is Simon!! That's good he is farting away, getting all the gas out! I am sure you and your big guy are loving your little guy to bits!! How are you adjusting hon, it sounds like you are already a pro. Simon's already 2 weeks old. He is growing up so quickly already!! 

We are all doing good here, just getting ready for the baby to come. She dropped already. So we are getting prepared in case she comes early. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Father's Day is this Sunday...I bought my DH a jogging stroller, the Bob Revolution. Apparently this stroller is what all of his buddies swear by and is versatile enough to be drug out on the beach-SOLD! I'd put it together for him, but isn't assembling things a Daddy to-be duty? :haha:

And sweet little Simon...gas is good, means internal organs are doing their thing! Love it!

:wave: Jess! Nursery all set?


----------



## lilesMom

he is a really good baby he never cries fir no reason, we r lucky xxx
exciting time jess xx hope u arent too uncomfy xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Father's Day is this Sunday...I bought my DH a jogging stroller, the Bob Revolution. Apparently this stroller is what all of his buddies swear by and is versatile enough to be drug out on the beach-SOLD! I'd put it together for him, but isn't assembling things a Daddy to-be duty? :haha:
> 
> And sweet little Simon...gas is good, means internal organs are doing their thing! Love it!

aw great idea, i must get organised and get simons pressie fir dad


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura it's so nice seeing you on here again. So how are the Dr's visits with Simon going? What'd he weigh at birth?


----------



## Storked

Lesley, I say feel free to ditch the condoms. I think that the body conceives again when it is ready :flower:

Angel, I have used those sites when looking for a family doctor for me :D
Oh your husband will love the stroller! Can't wait until it is time for it to be used! Maybe I should get something baby related for my DH's gift...

Laura, poor man is probably struggling after his time in the hospital. I wish they would give you a fancy electric pump :hugs:
I bet you can't stop kissing him or smelling his sweet baby smell. <3

Jessica, how are you? :)

Amy, I am so sorry love. You deserve a rainbow and I still have faith that one is coming. Please don't give up on that. When you are ready to talk, we are here. We have hugs and love. And when you are ready there will be cheers of encouragement and prayers :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

What time is your appointment tomorrow Bethany? I hope your LO isn't shy and puts his/her goods in clear view! Do you have a _feeling_ of boy or girl?


----------



## Storked

Angel, my appointment is at 12:30 but we will start off with genetic counseling so no clue how long that'll take before my scan. I don't really have a feeling. Probably because I don't want to think it is one and get the other. :) but I do hope they don't hide their bits! Both my family and his are foaming at the mouth to know. You'd think this was their first grandchild and not their 18th and 6th.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awww...the whole fam is excited! Genetic counseling took us about an hour, if that gives you a time frame...they go over statistics & family history. I'll eagerly be awaiting your news tomorrow afternoon! (And a pic!)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, good idea on the BOB revolution. After all the countless hours we went looking for strollers I never even heard of this one until you mentioned it today, and it gets great reviews by users. Looks like a great find! We ended up with the Britax b agile system (great price!!), but get this, we are only using the car seat that comes with the stroller for the stroller not in the car, I was scared it wasn't safe enough. lol. I told you, I am paranoid. We ended up buy the Chicco nextfit which was a great find! I am even super picky about which bath tubs I buy. Its a long process to go baby shopping and find what you feel is safe and good quality.


----------



## Storked

An hour! I better eat before my appointment then lol. Will gladly post a pic :) the only ones I have are from 8 weeks when baby is just a little blob. I want some where my baby finally looks like a baby! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Can't wait for your scan Bethany!! I am very excited for you. I really have no feeling either way for you (boy or girl). I am sure you just want a healthy happy baby!! Look at me and dh, it looks like we can only have girls. Sure I would love to be able to give him a son, but that is in God's hands and so far God has decided for us to just have little princesses! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura it's so nice seeing you on here again. So how are the Dr's visits with Simon going? What'd he weigh at birth?

its good to be back, thanks xx
had to feed and change simon :thumbup:
he is goin for check up tmoro but he is doin good i think thank god.
he was 7 - 9, not as big as they thought but he is really tall .


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I have a sister who is the same. 5 girls! But it would be nice if next time you have a boy. Just to try something different right? :) but girls are awesome too :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks to all for the input! I am thinking to ditch th condoms but will think of pull out method or to just put it to chance. My anxiety about every little step doesn't allow me to make decisions well!
Jess- how far along are you?
Laura- I did see most posts from the beginning and saw your journey. Thank you for info and I am so glad all is well with you! 
Bethany - good luck on your appts! Very exciting to be at that step!
Amy- soooo sorry about what happened. I decided to go to your blog after some comments on here :( my thoughts are with you and your family

I hope no one minds me using their names! Gets easier for me to figure out 

~Leslie


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Lesley, I say feel free to ditch the condoms. I think that the body conceives again when it is ready :flower:
> 
> Angel, I have used those sites when looking for a family doctor for me :D
> Oh your husband will love the stroller! Can't wait until it is time for it to be used! Maybe I should get something baby related for my DH's gift...
> 
> Laura, poor man is probably struggling after his time in the hospital. I wish they would give you a fancy electric pump :hugs:
> I bet you can't stop kissing him or smelling his sweet baby smell. <3
> 
> Jessica, how are you? :)
> 
> Amy, I am so sorry love. You deserve a rainbow and I still have faith that one is coming. Please don't give up on that. When you are ready to talk, we are here. We have hugs and love. And when you are ready there will be cheers of encouragement and prayers :hugs:

yeah i dont wanna stress him out anymore,
i feel better now, think half hormones :wacko:
il go see booby lady tmoro and see if she can help, if not il continue to express some but not every 3 hrs anymore, its too much on top of looking after him, me and house :winkwink:


i second that amy xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, first babies are usually smaller, my first daughter was born at 38 weeks and she was 7 lb 9.9 oz, and she has been my biggest baby yet. Its kinda weird because my 2nd baby was 6 lb 13 but she was born at 37.5 weeks. So I am thinking maybe she would have been the same size as first? But they are still good weights. Like the baby I am carrying right now is measuring smaller than yours and Jens did. She measured 4 lbs at 32 weeks, which doc says is average. But the doc also told me that ultrasound measurements are not always reliable. So I am not looking too much into it. She will hopefully be a good weight when she is born. I just want her healthy, size doesn't matter if she is petite or robust. I just want her healthy! Sounds like Simon is recovering great hon. I bet he is a cutie! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hey leslie , welcome sorry i missed when u first started posting, xxx
ur very good to read so much xx
il try and catch up 10 days i missed at some stage but no time fir now . 
hope ur holding up ok hon, i know its a horible time xxx
u will get ur rainbow babe hon xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Leslie, we are fans of using names! Feel free to use ours :flower: you will make the right decision for you and your hubby. You two will know what is best for sure!

Laura, I hope that the lactation consultant can help but if not then there is always formula :hugs:
Post sons pics when you can! We all want to see Simon!

Jen, we want pics from you as well. I need to look at rainbows :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, first babies are usually smaller, my first daughter was born at 38 weeks and she was 7 lb 9.9 oz, and she has been my biggest baby yet. Its kinda weird because my 2nd baby was 6 lb 13 but she was born at 37.5 weeks. So I am thinking maybe she would have been the same size as first? But they are still good weights. Like the baby I am carrying right now is measuring smaller than yours and Jens did. She measured 4 lbs at 32 weeks, which doc says is average. But the doc also told me that ultrasound measurements are not always reliable. So I am not looking too much into it. She will hopefully be a good weight when she is born. I just want her healthy, size doesn't matter if she is petite or robust. I just want her healthy! Sounds like Simon is recovering great hon. I bet he is a cutie! :hugs:

yeah it is just educated guess on docs part :haha:
its cos simon is tall, they measure bones and head to estimate.
wait and see is only way to know fir sure :thumbup:
anything over 6 i think seems big enough baby.
2 of my nieces were just over 5 and were like little dolls


----------



## aaronswoman79

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks to all for the input! I am thinking to ditch th condoms but will think of pull out method or to just put it to chance. My anxiety about every little step doesn't allow me to make decisions well!
> Jess- how far along are you?
> Laura- I did see most posts from the beginning and saw your journey. Thank you for info and I am so glad all is well with you!
> Bethany - good luck on your appts! Very exciting to be at that step!
> Amy- soooo sorry about what happened. I decided to go to your blog after some comments on here :( my thoughts are with you and your family
> 
> I hope no one minds me using their names! Gets easier for me to figure out
> 
> ~Leslie

Hi Leslie, of course you can use our names. We are all in this together!! I will be 36 weeks on Friday. This is my 4th child (including mc), all girls.. even the one I lost at 19 weeks was a little girl. Team pink over here! I am 33 and hubby is 38 we have a 13 year old , 7 year old, and I got pregnant with the little girl I am carrying 2 months after I lost my other little girl. My kids have a huge age gap. Sometimes I wish I hadn't waited so long to grow our family, but at least the older girls can help with the baby. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Leslie, we are fans of using names! Feel free to use ours :flower: you will make the right decision for you and your hubby. You two will know what is best for sure!
> 
> Laura, I hope that the lactation consultant can help but if not then there is always formula :hugs:
> Post sons pics when you can! We all want to see Simon!
> 
> Jen, we want pics from you as well. I need to look at rainbows :)

yup defo leslie, work away on names xx

yeah im less stressed now i hve a plan :haha:
there is one my sis put on my page on fb.
il share that tomoro, my phone is awkward, il try do it soon .
but hve doc and lactation lady tmori so maybe day after xx

jen i cant believe we both hve um hurray xxxx
soon to be followed by all i hope xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

gptta go for now xx
chat soon xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Did everyone here wait until one cycle or so to begin trying again? I will post more later... Work keeps getting in the way ;)


----------



## Storked

Laura, until next time! *waves*

Leslie, I waited until I got my AF and started trying again. I thought that it would happen right away like it had before but it took me 9 months to get a BFP again! That is why I say that the body will conceive when it is ready :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Ok wow its hard to keep track of this forum... miss a few days and there is a tonne of reading to do.

Congrats Jen! so happy your little miracle is here!!

Leslie - i just got my first AF last week and we are going to wait at least one more. I had a pelvic ultrasound today and i get the results on friday to make sure everything is ok down there before we try again.

Thank you for your kind words everyone. I love me fur family... its a bit like a zoo in here some days though.
I just cant wait to be pregnant again. All your birth and pregnancy stories are giving me hope for the future that one day that will be me.

It seems everywhere i look on TV someone is pregnant or having a baby or having a mc. Its getting me down! :(


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! I caught up but now no time to write :( baby is about to feed and i havent mastered it yet one handed. But real fast

Im so sorry.for horsey i feel terrible :(
Angel love ur fathers day gift idea :)
Bethany gl with appt girls are right its long eat before u go
Amy did u have scan i canter remember? Ill look.back if to see if i can. I hope urn miracles groeing away!!<3
Laura bf latch is rough especially if not enough deep sucking from baby. I findcout Thursday whay pediatrician wants from me. Im doing evety 2hrs its rough. Bsby crying gtg

<3


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy- good luck with all today and I look forward to the update! I have a question... In a reply you mention that you wished Bonnie had gone through a mc. Dunno if this was a typo or not but wondered what you meant.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great!

Oh my, def a typo! I don't wish this kind of pain on anyone!

Thank you girls for your warm wishes. You ladies have beautiful souls and I'm so fortunate to have found you. Please don't take offense but I'm going to taking a step back from this thread. I will still be active on my journal (link at the bottom in my signature, everyone and anyone are welcomed) so feel free to join me there. I'm hoping ill be strong enough to come back soon because I don't want to miss out on any if your pregnancies and births. After three loses, I just can't talk pregnancy right now. 

Love to you all, new friends and old <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Thank you girls for your warm wishes. You ladies have beautiful souls and I'm so fortunate to have found you. Please don't take offense but I'm going to taking a step back from this thread. I will still be active on my journal (link at the bottom in my signature, everyone and anyone are welcomed) so feel free to join me there. I'm hoping ill be strong enough to come back soon because I don't want to miss out on any if your pregnancies and births. After three loses, I just can't talk pregnancy right now.
> 
> Love to you all, new friends and old <3

Very much understood :hugs: You know how to find me if you ever have any questions :flower: Meanwhile I'll be stalking your journal. xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Hope you enjoyed Your DH's homecoming! Don't forget to update us after your appointment today (with pics!). Add me to the list of those anxious to hear boy or girl! 

:dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:-=


----------



## Storked

Lisa, no worries! I have had times where I was away and it can be so hard to catch up. But this group is totally worth it, promise! :)
There is definitely hope for you. And I hope that you get your rainbow soon :hugs:
I will admit that bumps are everywhere it seems. Even on the magazines today I saw several announcing celeb pregnancy. Try to distance yourself from those things as best as you can until they hurt less. It is hard but a worthy effort for sure. Soon you will have a bump to celebrate!

Angel, update is coming! :)

Jen, I almost stole and posted pictures of your baby on here but wanted to wait for your permission! Are you having an incredible time bonding over nursing? :)

Amy, I don't blame you for taking a step back. I can't imagine the pain you are having to go through. It isn't fair that anyone should suffer as much as you have. I pray for your miracle all the time. I am so glad that you are seeing a specialist who will hopefully either give you more answers or treat you more aggressively. Love you.
And I will also continue to follow your journal :flower: :hugs:


Ok girls, the appointment was great. Genetic counseling was a time filler and was so unnecessary. The ultrasound was WONDERFUL! We have a video of it all too. So worth it. I need to go back in 6 weeks for better pictures. Everything was good but baby was wiggling a ton and was transverse so they didn't get a good spine picture. And they want more detailed pics of the heart since it was small and baby was moving. But no bad news at all!
I must have imagined any movement that I thought that I had because I have an anterior placenta. I won't feel for a while. We also had a brief scare where they thought that maybe I had placenta previa but I don't. Phew.
Ok, the big news.....

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/31A45E7E-E332-474F-8907-55A0CA7D9001-15208-000017E8083DF6E8_zps71994e93.jpg
GIRL!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3F869AF4-06C5-4E28-A514-D303B5B38449-15208-000017E80FF3FAF6_zpsa17c350d.jpg


----------



## aaronswoman79

Conratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A sweet little girl!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooohooooooooo! How cute is your little baby! Shes a sweetheart! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Thanks Jessica! I love her so much <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awww! Congratulations on your baby girl Bethany! :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tee hee hee...her profile looks petite!

Edit: I want to see pics of Zoey & Simon.


----------



## Storked

My family was so hoping for team pink Angel! And I can't wait to surprise my in-laws :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, you said that one of your sisters has 5 daughters. Does she have any sons? Just curious! hehe


----------



## Storked

Jessica, that sister has no sons yet! She swears if she ever does that she will have 3 girls so that no one thinks she stopped for a boy. She is pretty touchy about it :)
I have another sister with 3 girls. And my brother has 3 girls and a boy. And a sister with 3 boys and two girls. 
Mostly girls in my family :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow, your sisters's husband must have his hands full lol. Do they at least have an animal there, like a male dog or something. lol. Even our dog is a female. lol. Well, biologically this is my husbands 3rd girl counting the one that we lost. And even though he says it doesn't bother him, I know deep down inside he would like to have a son. He just doesn't tell me that because he doesn't want me to feel bad or think that he is not happy we are having a girl.. when he is. He loves her so much already. :)


----------



## Storked

Jessica, they have some cats around their place that they claim but I am not sure that they are Toms. My sister really doesn't like animals :)
Have you ever seen those sites where they try to influence gender by only BD at certain times? I don't know if there is anything to it but next time...you might give it a whirl! <3
Girls are awesome but I think everybody wants a little bit of both right?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Bethany ,congrats on baby girl!!

Random question...is there an easy way to link to this thread without book marking it on my favorites and clicking to last page? Wasn't sure if I was missing something.

Doctor called today and said I should keep the condoms until AF because lining had to build up before trying again as there is then greater risk for mc. I know there are many other opinions on this. Not the answer I wanted... Sigh. First wedding anniversary June 24 so hoping to be able to try then!


----------



## Storked

Aw bummer Leslie. We all hate the wait :( how sweet though if you conceive on your anniversary? :)
It took me a while to figure this out but if you look in the top right corner there should be a button that says "user cp". When you get onto the site if you click that it will take you to a list of all your subscribed threads that have new replies. And since you have commented on this thread, you are subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks! Got it

Ah because of no AF yet can't see possible that I would conceive then but practice would be ok ;)


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I am such a dunce. Gah! But practice is always a good thing ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, when are you and dh going to start buying things for your little princess?


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I am not too sure yet. I've already got a stroller in mind to get ASAP but I wouldn't mind going to Babies R Us and just browsing. My family will be buying a ton of gender specific things used I know :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Good idea Bethany. I browsed through babies r us and buybuybaby for a couple months before I did my baby shopping. I compared prices, looked at reviews so I knew pretty much what I needed to buy by the time I went baby shopping. It made things so much easier. I did countless research on baby products. I am a bargain shopper, and also am a safety freak, so I tried to get the best quality products for my money. You know what really really helped us? We had like 3 babies r us 20% of coupons that have been a life saver. I used one of the coupons to buy the babies car seat, I bought the Chicco Nextfit and I got an incredible deal for it with that coupon. Then I used the next 20% coupon for the britax b agile stroller. My mom used the last babies r us coupon at buybuybaby because they accept competitors coupons, and she bought the Colgate classica 1 mattress. It is an extra firm mattress for babies, passes a bunch of test for toxins chemicals and its a very good mattress. Anyways, those 20% coupons are a life saver!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany... im sooooo excited for you!! :happydance: A baby girl. Congratulations!!!!!!! My heart is melting and i dont even know you!! hehe! :hugs:
Must be a great feeling to see her and know that everything is going well. <3

I have my gyno appointment tomorrow. Cant wait to see if everything is ok so we can start trying again.

Leslie - its looks like we are around the same stage. Hopefully we can both get pregnant soon!! :friends:


----------



## jen435

Bethany a girl!!!<3 thats so exciting the profile is beautiful <3 she is gorgeous ! Yes i want to post but need pc to do so. If ud like ur more then welcome to post pic for me!

Amy stocking ur thread!<3 hugs again Im so so sorry.

Angel jess how are you? Your los are soon arriving. Are you ready?

Laura how are you and Simon? I hope this finds u both well<3

Leslie so sorry they said wait but its for precautions i hope u have anniversary baby<3 rhat would be lovely! Stay strong ur rainboe will come and for now practice<3


----------



## jen435

Jess i love your buying tips  i love coupons myself!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I have been getting recommendations and advice from siblings too and it has been awesome! I don't know what I would do without them :)

Lisa, thank you so much! It is great to see her and start to feel slightly less on edge than I have been. :)
Oh be sure to update us on your appointment tomorrow! Hoping that everything looks great honey :flower:

Jen, I shall post at least one photo for you! :D
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/25c525271e7d55751191cce4acce8871_zps12c6d28b.jpg


----------



## Buttrflyl553

OMG she is so beautiful Jen! You must be over the moon!

Good luck on your pay, Lisa. I guess we are TTC buddies... When we can actually try that is!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That meant to say good luck on appt....autocorrect must have messed with it ad I didn't realize!


----------



## Lisa85

Oh she is beautiful Jen!!! <3

Thanks Bethany. You're so lovely as are all the ladies on here!!

Yes Leslie!! TTC buddies for sure. :thumbup: I wont be able to start trying until at least next month. Hopefully your AF comes along soon. Have you got any hints from your body that it might be showing up soon. I started getting PMS which made me think my AF might have been on its way and i was right. I also did a workout the day before it came. I think that might have pushed it along a bit.

:hug:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa-Next month should be my month too. Thought I was having my usual PMS signs even 2 weeks ago but nothing. My body is being tricky I guess


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ What a doll Zoey is! Thank you Bethany for posting the pic for her...I imagine they are still quite busy learning a routine :cloud9:

Bethany ~ Yay for family buying baby things! Along the lines of coupons, Carter's always has 20% off coupons and their shipping is $6 (sometimes its free). Have you and your DH started brainstorming baby names? We still don't have a middle name for Pierce...maybe it will just come to us :shrug:

Jess ~ Very nice deals you guys got on baby items! Are the girls enjoying the start of summer? 

Laura ~ Hope Simon's check-up goes well (at least I thought you had said you had to go to the Dr). 

Amy ~ :flower:

:dust:

Leslie ~ My RE told us there was _old_ literature that suggested a potential for mc if a baby were conceived directly after a D&C...after experiencing a loss who wants to risk it even if chances are minimal. So for now, enjoy the dress rehearsals :bunny: Come on AF!

Lisa ~ FX'd you get the all clear from the Dr! 

AFM ~ The train decal arrived! I really need to decorate the walls in the nursery, but don't want to over do it.

Edit: Done putting the train up...that was work! Still waiting on correct crib to arrive :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Storked

Leslie, the body is a tricky one. Boo on PMS symptoms but no AF :( Angel writes some pretty stern warnings to AF to tell her no funny business! She shows when she is wanted and the rest of the time she can stay away so that we can conceive :dust:

Lisa, thanks! I am sending you cycle buddies so much :dust: ! Next month will be a good month!

Angel, that decal is just so stinking cute! Love it :) how much longer for the crib do you think?
Oh and her name will be Lorelei Elizabeth :)

Amy, sending you much love <3 and comfort today. And plenty of :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Beautiful name Bethany! :cloud9: I just got the call my crib will be here today! Yippee! Too bad DH isn't here to put it together :dohh:


----------



## Storked

xoxo4angel said:


> Beautiful name Bethany! :cloud9: I just got the call my crib will be here today! Yippee! Too bad DH isn't here to put it together :dohh:

Thanks! We played around with variations of Elizabeth but it was the best fit :D
Yes! The crib is finally arriving! Is your DH out of town? How long until he can put it together?

I need to pull out the co-sleeper my SIL gave me just to see how big it is. I am trying to figure out if I will eventually want a pack n play too.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, your little girl is so precious!! :hugs::hugs:

Laura hope you and Simon are doing great. Both of you are always on my mind. :hugs::hugs:

Beautiful baby name Bethany. It sounds very classic and pretty. :hugs::hugs:

Angel, great news on the crib. Can't wait for your dh to come home and put it together. :hugs::hugs:

Leslie and Lisa, how great that you have found each other to be cycle buddies on here. I can't wait until you get your bfps!! Then you have us girls on here to answer any pregnancy questions for you, since we have been through many different situations in our pregnancies. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, bethny congrats a lovely dd xxxx
fprgive typos, feeding simon too .
scan looks fab xxxxx

amy i totally understand hon, hugs,
love u loads and loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

jess hi honey, hope alls well. xxxxxxxxx

jen, i got a booby feeding shelf like cushion that straps onto ur waist,
i used it in d hosp and found it great xxxx it means u can do it one handed xxx
zoey is super cute xxxxx

angel i love ur pic, how cute is that bxxxxxxxxxxx

lisa hi xxxx even though u been here awhile welcome xx

leslie how r u missus/ xx

im still reading away to catch uo but posting this in case i lose it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Thanks Jessica! I really love her name so much :) 
How are you doing honey?


----------



## Storked

Hi Laura! Have fun feeding sweet Simon <3


----------



## lilesMom

jess thanks hon xxx we r good xx

angel he did hve doc, u r so good at keeping track of everyone xx
he is up a pound on his birth weight and doin great xx thanks 

bethany tht is a lovely lovely name xxxx

lisa and leslie hoping for af and freedom too ttc for ye, xx 
like the girls said we hve all beenj there and know how hard the wait is but worth it for healthy lo xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

my catch up was so slow, booby consultant got simon to latch back on
woohoo, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Way to go Simon! He knows mommy breastfeeding is best. Does he sleep for you?

Bethany gorgeous name! :) absolutely lovely!<3

Angel hurray for crib! Love train on wall :)

Jessica how are you doing? Ur getting so close!!! :) how are the girls? I imagine they finished school??

Lisa n Leslie so.glad ur bump buddys! I hope both.fall pregant together quickly n cant wait to.hear u have bfp!!

Zoeys been amazing every sleepless hour is worth while.gtg update when i.can

Hi to anyone i missed


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Yay for Simon latching on!!

Jen ~ If you get a second would love to hear your birthing story (hope I didn't miss it)...Last I recall she was sunny side up in utero and you were going to the Dr that Thursday...

TGIF ladies!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- such a beautiful name! I love it

Angel- decal is the cutest
Must be so exciting for you both ( and others! ) to be at this stage!

Speaking of- Jessica when is your due date?

Lisa- any news from doc?

Laura- doing well thanks . Up and down hill battle as we know depending on the day, date etc. so glad things are going well with Simon!

Jen- thanks!! So glad to share this with you all. And also so glad things are going great with your little girl!

AFM( using these acrynoms!)- today we have a wedding for a cousin so off from work! Getting gray hair touched up ( 31 years old and annoyed about that but hey, could be worse) and straightened because my hair tends to be a ball of curls/ frizz. For this event my thoughts went to this is the day most DH's family would know about the baby. He did not want to tell anyone about mc other than his dad and step mother so they don't know either way. My sister in law also tends to shove pics of her grand daughter in our faces often so need to walk away from that. Her son has two children within a year of each other and I believe when he was 20 is when the first girl got pregnant. Frustrating seeing some get pregnant and have babies like its their job ugh


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh on another annoying note I got a bill from hospital with more wonderful coding so total cost of both is like $2000. Rumor has it my company may pay 70% so here's to hoping. How do people grieve with these constant reminders.


----------



## Storked

Jen and Laura, kiss those babies for me! :kiss:

Angel, your new pic is just adorable! <3

Leslie, I am so sorry that your DH didn't want to tell many people about your loss. Mine was the same but it is hard to go through when so few people are aware of what was lost :hugs: we are here to be your support group for you.
Your hospital should be ashamed :grr: stupid coding. 
It is pretty difficult to stomach how easy it is for some people. My niece got pregnant a little before me and she didn't want her baby but went on to have one. I wanted mine desperately and lost them. It made me bitter and honestly, our relationship suffered. I still find her difficult to be around :(


----------



## jen435

I wish i knew how to post on phone a picture. I dont thinkbi wrote it.

Friday 4am contractions started they got 3minutes apart. Went to.hospital at 11 admitted by 1130 4cm dilated 80% effaced. Used birthing ball couldnt stand up during contractions so decided to stand and sway with dh thru contractions .... Doctor came in at 230 said no prpgression as i was to tense and fighting labor from happening he said epi or pitocin. Well he ended up givin me pitocin .1g i thinnk he said and then stopped it.i haf another doctor say body to tense so got epidural to relax at 4. They came in 430 to turn it off i was 5-6cm fully effaced.... Nurse change at 7. I asked her about pains and feeling to push she said id have baby by midnight asled doctor to start epidural n pitocin again. He sent resident in to check me. He was like ur fully dilated and o see a full head of hair! 745 doctor came in i pushed thru 4 contractions and at 8:02pm they placed Zoey in my arms i started crying. Had a first degree tear so three stitches and doctor didnt numb me first i wanted to slap him for that! But its worth it! She did come out sunnyside up. My husband said he saw her face . 7lbs 10oz 21inches 13 1/2 head citcumfrance! She latched on beautifully and feed for an hour!


----------



## Storked

jen435 said:


> I wish i knew how to post on phone a picture. I dont thinkbi wrote it.
> 
> Friday 4am contractions started they got 3minutes apart. Went to.hospital at 11 admitted by 1130 4cm dilated 80% effaced. Used birthing ball couldnt stand up during contractions so decided to stand and sway with dh thru contractions .... Doctor came in at 230 said no prpgression as i was to tense and fighting labor from happening he said epi or pitocin. Well he ended up givin me pitocin .1g i thinnk he said and then stopped it.i haf another doctor say body to tense so got epidural to relax at 4. They came in 430 to turn it off i was 5-6cm fully effaced.... Nurse change at 7. I asked her about pains and feeling to push she said id have baby by midnight asled doctor to start epidural n pitocin again. He sent resident in to check me. He was like ur fully dilated and o see a full head of hair! 745 doctor came in i pushed thru 4 contractions and at 8:02pm they placed Zoey in my arms i started crying. Had a first degree tear so three stitches and doctor didnt numb me first i wanted to slap him for that! But its worth it! She did come out sunnyside up. My husband said he saw her face . 7lbs 10oz 21inches 13 1/2 head citcumfrance! She latched on beautifully and feed for an hour!

:thumbup: :cloud9: HOW EXCITING!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Thank you for sharing your story :cloud9: I know it is in the past, but it amazes me they didn't listen when you said you needed to push...guess Zoey showed them! And I applaud you for starting out without meds and getting as far as you did before they gave you an epidural. I fully plan to ask straight away for one! Hope DH is as thrilled with parenthood as you are and the family has come around for you! 

Bethany ~ Hope you've had your fill of cheese bread...I'm assuming your DH picked up some milk and you've been baking away!

Leslie ~ Sometimes the social scenes were easier for me to manage when I was around people who didn't know about my losses. I didn't want anyone to pity me, or look at me with "poor Angel" eyes. :flower: Enjoy having your hair done...its seems so unfair that around here a man can sport salt & pepper and it's seen as attractive/worldly/debonair, but a woman, well, she's seen as too lazy to have her hair done! :haha: Fx'd the :witch: shows for you sooner than later! 

:dust: and :hugs: ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

hi leslie i ser name on screen :) xxx
i have grey hairs since im 23 im allergic to hair dye for last 5 or 6 yrs ish so now i cant dye my hair either, ive gotten so used to it though :) it feels normal to me now but for first while it felt really weird when i looked in mirror :) 
i hear u on good days and bad days, heres hopin ur bad days get less and less fast for u hon xxxx

hope everyone is wel xxxxxxxx
ive becided to giv up bf , m gonan keep pumping for a while but i genuinely cant do bf anymore. my nipples feel like htey may fall off, ive high blood pressure, low iron and feel fluey, i just cant do it anymore. i was begining to dread smon waking up for feeds.
ihad beensingin to him and cudding himinstead i wscryin for feeds and tryin not to shout out when e latched on it was so sore. 
i feel a littel guilty but he will still get milk just not direct from me anymore.


----------



## Storked

Laura, breast feeding isn't for everyone and you have to do what is best for you and him. You are feeding him and that is what matters more than anything :flower:

Angel, hur hur hur I want an epidural too! Yes we did get some milk and I have baked two loaves! I wasn't pleased with one and tossed it (wasteful but I was not interested in eating it) and used a different recipe for the other and it is perfect! Mmmm. Half is gone already :) I also made crash potatoes last night and they were amazing. I have leftovers but husband is home and I am afraid he will want me to share. Lorelei and me don't want to share ;)


----------



## lilesMom

thansk bethany xxxx

def go for epidural :) i was afraid to get one before hand, after 3 gels , waters broke and few hours of drip i had to have one, it was best decision i ever made :)
drip contractions are a million times worse than real contractions, 
if u go yourself its much easier to deal with. the gels set off some contractions for me but didnt really get me anywhere. 
epi all the way :) i got some sleep after i got epidural, wa sgreat, does slow things down i think but im not sure cos i wasnt progresing anyway so not sure if it did or not. 
i thought gettin it in would be bad but its not. i hummed while he was puttin it in , looked like a weirdo but made me feel better :) took my mind off what he was doin.
dont look around either when they r doin it. u dont wann see the needle :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Leslie, my due date is July 12, I am 36 weeks. I am kinda anticipating the birth though, Even though I have given birth 2 times (not including when I lost my baby). You'll be here soon enough hon. You and Lisa!!

Jen, you were in labor much longer than I thought!. I thought it was 5 hours. Not a whole day.

Laura, you do what you have to do. I could barely breastfeed my 2 daughters. When my 13 year old was a newborn, no matter how much I breastfed she wouldn't get enough milk. I pumped and pumped and pumped. She would stay on each breast for like and hour. I knew something was very wrong. I tried breastfeeding until she was 5 days old because the nurses kept telling me whatever I do, do not formula feed her. I didn't want to listen to them and even my mom was giving me the same advice, not to formula feed her. By day 5 I knew she wasn't getting enough nutrition. The nurse came home to see her and said she didn't look well. We had to rush her to emergency. I was shocked when they first weighed her. She was born at 38 weeks, 7 lb 10 oz and by day 5 of her life, her weight dropped to 6 lb w 2 oz. She dropped 24 oz in 5 days. She was dehydrated, jaundiced, irregular heartbeat and had to be rushed to the NICU. I should have listened to my instincts, but everyone kept bringing up that I was only 20 and they new better and that made me feel insecure. Even my mom advised me not to formula feed her. I shouldn't have listened to any of them. She had to be hospitalized for several days, the day she was suppose to leave she had an episode where she stopped breathing and turned blue and the nurse had to bring her back. It was so scary. But thank God she is a now healthy 13 year old, 5'7'' already! lol! With my 7 year old Natalie I also didn't get the breast milk no matter what. But this time I alternated between breast milk and formula and no matter how much I pumped and pumped and breastfed her, the milk never came in. I will never know why. Sometimes I think I have underdeveloped mammary glands, I am not sure. I am planning on breastfeeding this baby, but it my milk never comes, I will have to give her formula.


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jess xxx
im gonna express and ff feed so he will get both like he has been all along, was trying to switch to just bf but it wasnt working , he wasnt sleeping properly and was hungry all the time. he is doing so well the last thing i wanted to do is put him backwards and it was doin my nut cos he was constantly on but only gettin food sometimes so it was hurting me then too. 
this way he gets boob milk but i know exactly how much is goin in his belly ;)
he has put on a pound in 2 weeks since he was born so i gotta be doin something right :)
plus i know it sound ssilly but i was afraid if he was too distressed he may have another seizure cos of it, it prob doesnt work like that but the fear was still there in my head. 
it def doesnt work for everyone , i think most people have some struggles with bf.
hope it works for u this time hon, but nothing wrong with ff too. some of my best nieces and nephews are ff :) 
i was f and im not too bad ;) xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

simon was staying on for like 2 hours at a time, he def wasnt gettin enough either. 
thansk for making me feel better jess xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am also getting ready to prepare for using formula, because I have a feeling I will be using it again. But I can only hope to be able to breastfeed. Glad I could help you with sharing my experience. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Laura, with my blood thinners I am being induced so no way can I go on my own. Wouldn't want to anyways because if I still have lovenox in my system they won't give me an epidural :( that would be tragic lol. 

Jessica, when did you have your girls? Wondering if you normally went early or overdue. Getting excited!


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Ladies! Loving hearing all the birthing stories although i cant contribute to them yet hopefully i can one day!! <3

Had my doc appointment yesterday... the guy was really rude and dismissed me saying i still got pain and told me to go ahead and get pregnant again. Which is good news but i dont feel like he gave me the time of day to find out why i still get pain. :shrug:
We are going to wait and see how my next period goes and see if i still get the same pain. 
My pelvic ultrasound didnt show anything abnormal and showed that i had just ovulated on time so all is looking good. :happydance:

Leslie - any sign of your AF? i think i did get PMS for about 2 weeks before i finally got it. Try doing some exercise also.
Also i found my first grey hair at 19. I still dont have that many at 27 but i understand how it feels. Im a brunette and i get blonde foils. Seems it hide it the best i think.

:hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, Both of my pregnancies with my daughters were induced. With my 13 year old, they found protein in my urine and diagnosed me with pre ecclampsia, so I got induced at 38 weeks. With my 7 year old, I got induced at about 37.5 weeks due to rising blood pressure and she wasn't responding well on the non stress tests. They gave me 25 hours of maxed out doses of pitocin, they overdosed me on the epidural. I had to have 2 epidurals because they first put half of my body to sleep and then with the 2nd epidural they oded me and I got numb from my jaws down, got trembling all over my body and started barfing all over the place including on my husband :nope: . The dosages of pitocin were so high that the epidural did absolutely nothing for the pain. Those nurses were incredibly irresponsible with the pitocin. We kept telling them that the we weren't comfortable with the dosages and they said as long as they don't go over the max dosage of pitocin. When I finally gave birth to Natalie, I had a massive hemorrhage and they almost couldn't get my uterus to clot... very scary (and this happened due to the high dosages of pitocin which can lead to post natal hemorrhage). Hopefully from my experience you don't let the same thing happen to you. For these reasons I am very scared to be induced again. :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie great news you had at the docs. But what a jerk for being rude to you. So are you and your husband going to start right away? Or wait a little while?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, that doc sounded like an ass. He should have had more care for you :flower: 
I am glad that you got great news though and can start trying again! :happydance:
You will definitely be able to contribute to the birth stories someday. Rainbows are coming for you and Leslie! :kiss:

Jessica, wow I hope you aren't going to the same hospital as last time. That would make me super cautious/scared!
No I should be fine on pitocin. We have to be induced in my family to manage bleeding. My sisters say that I don't need an epidural either because apparently, for them, pitocin wasn't too painful to handle. But after I started to miscarry naturally I told myself that when I gave birth I would get an epidural- my miscarriage was so painful that I just screamed and that was for me passing on my pea baby. :( I can only imagine how much more painful it will be with a full term baby. I need to discuss my induction options at my next appointment though since I hear that it can vary from hospital to hospital.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Lisa, that doc sounded like an ass. He should have had more care for you :flower:
> I am glad that you got great news though and can start trying again! :happydance:
> You will definitely be able to contribute to the birth stories someday. Rainbows are coming for you and Leslie! :kiss:
> 
> Jessica, wow I hope you aren't going to the same hospital as last time. That would make me super cautious/scared!
> No I should be fine on pitocin. We have to be induced in my family to manage bleeding. My sisters say that I don't need an epidural either because apparently, for them, pitocin wasn't too painful to handle. But after I started to miscarry naturally I told myself that when I gave birth I would get an epidural- my miscarriage was so painful that I just screamed and that was for me passing on my pea baby. :( I can only imagine how much more painful it will be with a full term baby. I need to discuss my induction options at my next appointment though since I hear that it can vary from hospital to hospital.

That is because I was given pitocin at unethical dosages. I have extremely high pain tolerance, when I passed my little girl at 19 weeks I didn't even feel the pain, only some cramping when the bleeding started. With my first daughter I was given normal levels of pitocin and didn't have many problems. Believe me when I tell you that the amount of pitocin they gave me would hurt people even with extremely high pain tolerance. The problem with given very high dosages of pitocin is the higher you put the drip the stronger the contractions. I wouldn't dilate no matter how high they put the drip, so they kept going higher and higher and higher. There is no way they would have done that with your sisters because they needed to manage their bleeding and very high dosages of pitocin can cause hemorrhaging from the uterus right after the baby comes out. They probably could of killed your sisters if they would have been stupid and irresponsible like my nurses. So to me it sounds like you are in good hands because they know the consequences with your medical condition if they give you extremely high dosages of pitocin. I am lucky my uterus didn't rupture from the amount they gave me. By the way, I learned all of this info after I had my daughter. Thank God the medicine didn't kill hero or me.


----------



## aaronswoman79

By the way, Kaiser did all of this to me, and guess what? I am going to Kaiser again because they are the only one to accept my health coverage. At the beginning of this pregnancy I was trying to get into Stanford's high risk obstetrics department but Kaiser wouldn't give me the recommendation to go there. So I got stuck with them again. I am starting the get swelling, but so far my urine tests are coming back normal and I am not showing any signs of pre ecclampsia yet. If I do get pre ecclampsia again, I am very scared to be induced. But at least this time I can be more vigilant with them and if the pitocin doesn't work, I can demand a c-section by telling them what happened last time.


----------



## Storked

Oh Jessica how terrible :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yeah, in case you ever feel they are abusing the amounts of pitocin they give you just speak up. Sometimes you need to be after these people, unfortunately.


----------



## AbbyZantelle

Hello everyone long time no see lol I have a question I always get my period 4days long but April and may it was 7 days long and this month my period should have started the 15th but I got a weird kind of spotting the 13th I thought it was the start of my period but it just disappeared what is going on with my period?? We didn't have sex 3 days before the 13th so I don't think it was insemination blood so what could it be? Please help if you can TIA


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to come and check in on you girls real quick. Most of you have seen my updates in my journal (thanks for checking in on me there :hugs: ) Still not doing so hot but hopefully on the mend. 

Bethany, congrats on team pink

Jess, wanted to see how you were progressing

Love to you all. Still not quite ready to be in here full time again but hope to be soon. Sending my baby off for testing tomorrow so hoping to get some answers. :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Trying to catch up after the weekend...and happy Father's Day to fathers and soon to be fathers out there! 
Very interesting to hear the birth and bf stories. I will admit some of the language is still foreign to me but good time to learn!
Jess, I truly hope you have a better experience this time around! 

Laura, have you decided on the bf? It occurred to me my mother said she never bf my brother or I but I hadn't really asked why. I know most things were different then, including the things you can and cannot eat. She was surprised about everything I couldn't eat.

Lisa- good news, shame on doctor! Hope you don't have to see him again. Last thing we need to someone with absolutely no empathy towards the situation. You are waiting one more period? I hope AF is coming this week. I have been so weepy and emotional I am hoping that is why. 

Amy- just started stalking over there but good to see that you popped by. Thinking of you!

Question for you girls: anyone feel as though their confidence went down a bit after what happened? I will admit I am not one to have the best confidence in general but I feel like it has gotten worse and wonder if it is related.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxxx

leslie my confidence def dipped for a while xx
i even felt weird goin normal places some days for a bit.
i think its cos i was generally feeling down and low and less able to cope with stuff in general xx it picks back up i promise with time xx
allow urself to feel weird and low sometimes,sounds funny but denyin ur grief and pretending ur ok all the time is impossible to keep up. we need our wallow moments too xxxxx i had 2 songs that i used to listen to in my car or on my comp whenever i felt bad , i was guaranteed to bawl but it helped to let it out. xx
they were ed sheerans little bump and celine dion song, im not sure what its called but it was for her little niece who died young and its about lettin her go to be happy. 
sorry bit morbid but its my lile song :) ( lile is what i called my little angel xx) 
it felt horrible in a way t give in and cry but i always felt better afterwards.
i had to pul in my car quite a few times over it, for some strange reason i was often ok till i made my car and then i couldnt hold it in anymore, 
hait does get better i promise, sometimes u wil stil ave odd bad day but not as often xx
when i think of lile now , i think of her happy and watching over us xx

i swtiched off booby feeding, im back on bottles and expressing :)
simon is much happier and so am i :) 
he is satisfied and gettin enought o eat and cos of this he is gettin proper sleep , which he really needs and gives me more of a break too :) 
so all good . bf directly just wasnt for me or my nipples :) hee hee

has anyone had mastisis? if so how did u know, ive been feeling kinda fluy and boobs a bit achy. i know i should prob just go to doc but it seems like hassle if i dont need to. 
i do have low iron and whacky blood pressure so could just be them ???? 

bethany i strongly support epi decision after my experience but if i do go again later i would get as far as i can without one again first.
i made it though a lot of it with just tens, no pethidine or anything, 
had 3 gels , waters broken and few hrs of drip with just tens, 
if i had normal delivery i could have done it and it wasnt that bad.
it was just the fact that it went on for 2 days and was on max drip for like a day as well that got me in the end :) 
i wouldnt rule out epi defo cos i loved it when i got it this time, i had just had enough, i couldnt keep it up anymore. i was drained . 

lisa bo o to yucky doc but hurray for go ahead xxxxx
best o luck x


jess, jen , zoey and angel how ye doin xxxxxxxxxxxx

amy hugs honey xxxxx love u xxxxxxxxxxxxx

hope everyone is doin well xxxxxxx
hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, and Happy Father's Day to all the Daddies and daddies to be and daddies of angel babies. 

AFM, I am starting to cramp more and more and just not feeling so good. Baby is very low but the cramping is what worries me she will come a bit early. I have 3.5 weeks left so hopefully if she decides to come by 37 weeks everything will be fine. We are all rushing here to get everything ready here, so much to do. DH has to finish shampooing carpets, getting room ready. We waited last minute thanks to me because I wasn't comfortable getting ready before 34 weeks. Hopefully baby stays inside for a couple more weeks. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Jessica sounds like ur reallygetting amove on nursery how exciting she will be here soon!! I agree after 37th week is best! She will be just fine! Cant wait for ur birth story!<3

Amy agree talk with ur doctor about best options for u. Epi is good but i held off and was given enough to relax me then they shut it off. Definately helpped ease pain but it wore off fast so best advice hold off to have it for delivery if u can. I think it depends on doxtor. Blood thinners are scary but i know ur in good hands.<3

Angel is ur crib together now? Nursery complete? U must be sooo excited<3

Laura what where signs Simon wasnt eatting enough bf? I know your making best xhoice for simons health going to formula so dont feel bad ur doing right thong for u and ur Baby<3 how lobg does he sleep usually<? How are u feeling ?


----------



## jen435

Leslie my confidence wasnt all that great after my loss. I think its part of healing to feel that way. Its so important to know your not alone and support<3 know u will carry full term in future i hope very soon for you. Is ur oh supportive?

Amy :hugs: you decided to send ur baby Im so sorry ur going thru this. Seriously praying for the anwsers u need and deserve. <3 i hope ull be in good spirits soon and Im so thankful ur dh is ur backbone in all of this<3 love ya<3


----------



## jen435

Afm i cant wait to drive again this coming weekend as Zoey will be two weeks. I want to attend Monday morning moms group as i feel anxious and depressed at times. My dh does also. So maybe best to get extra support. Otherwise Zoey is doing good she sleeps alot sometimes but waking hours to feed every two hrs she would sleepthrough if i didnt wakevher wish scares me. Hope that doesnt mean she lethergic. 

Jess & Laura hope ur dh hadnice fathers day and to.be dads also<3

Lisa so sorry ur doctor was so rude! Perhaps ull change? Im glad u got the go ahead. Give ur body time to adjust but Im hoping for fast health bfp for u Soon<3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nursery is complete (minus one wall that I'm debating on what to do :shrug: shelves, art work, a cluster of chalkboard/cork board, photo string...)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jen435

Beautiful Angel! Crib is gorgeous! Love ur train theme. Pierce is one lucky boy! :)


----------



## jen435

Hmm photo string n cork board sounds nice! U can decorate it more then a shelf :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ That really was rude of your Dr. Be mindful of the pain though...I'm sure everything will work out for you.

Leslie ~ Confidence, as in a touch of depression? I'd say its perfectly normal...our bodies have let us down or at least that's how it feels...that's a hard feeling to shake! :hugs:

Laura ~ Happy Ma = Happy Simon! What the two if you experienced was traumatic, so I think it's wonderful you've found yourselves at a happy place with feedings. I was formula fed, my sister was bf and neither one of us is more healthy than the other ;) Oh and mastitis can cause fever, chills, heat from breast, red streaking on breast...so yes, flu-like symptoms. Keep an eye on that! Hope it isn't what you have :flower: 

Jess ~ Yay for nursery coming together! I too hope the cramping eases up and you get to term! 

Jen ~ Yay for being able to drive and Mommy's groups...are DH's family and your parents supportive right now? What about daycare options and work prospects?

Bethany ~ I never thought about the blood thinners causing a problem during labor, but it makes total sense! Bring on the epidurals for a controlled labor experience! 

Amy ~ :flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Hmm photo string n cork board sounds nice! U can decorate it more then a shelf :)

I thought so too...I can change them up with the seasons or with educational pics and not as permanent as a couple of wall shelves would be. I need to check out Pinterest to see how to successfully set up the photo string.


----------



## jen435

Perfect idea Angel! Very creative :)
Friday i can drive cant wait to go Monday. Im so mad at my husband he is excited to go up to his moms to hangout with his friend cook n Joe his brother while he works. Not only that but he stays late to hangout with his mom to. Im so angry. He will pay them $ we dont have to hangout and thinks"help him work better". His mom wants me to get back to everyday life already. Cooking cleaning laundry caribg for dog n baby and without help from her son bc she wants him at her house mon-fri n Sundays. Im so angry and depressed. I cry so much over it


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Jen :hugs: What a witch your MIL is! She should be encouraging your DH to be at home helping you and being a Daddy. I had really hoped Zoey's arrival would make things easier on you with regards to his family. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Its life unfortunately. His mom calms him and he gives her money. Um angry that he will get out m on-fri to hang with his brother and friend tjrn mom in evening. But ill just cry it out not more i can do


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura- thank you for detailed response...much appreciated! I understand the song thing, I do that sometimes. Have you ever heard coldplay fix you? Makes me cry every time!
Glad everything is better after decision to stop bf.

Jessica- how are you feeling? Hope ok!

Jen- sorry to hear about anxiety/ depression. I heard it can be normal with all the changes. Sorry about DH and his mother :( you have talked to him about it? 
To answer your question my DH is very supportive. I get the idea that he doesn't feel it like I do since women go through it somewhat differently ( if that made sense) but he is there for me.

Angel- nursery looks great!

Still no AF for me...not stopping me from eating everything in sight though!


----------



## jen435

I cried readinf amys thread :( i feel so terrible for her i wish i knew right thing to say. I feel like she deserves so much more and should never had to experience this. Shes stronger then she thinks to have remains tested and have to save them :( that coworker is terrible and so selfish id love to speak my mind to her. Disrespectful is what she is and insensitive. :( i wish the lady could leave her alone. Amy if u read this we love you and ull always have our support in every decision u make. At this point i cant imagine how you feel but i know my heart sinks for you and ur always in my prayers.<3


----------



## Storked

Abby, sorry honey but I have no answers for the spotting :flower:

Amy, I still stalk you and hope you get some answers soon honey. :hugs:

Leslie, my confidence definitely took a hit with my loss. I especially lost a lot of faith in my body which really made me lose faith in everything else :hugs:
Telling AF to show up for ya!

Laura, I definitely like the thought of an epi. I just have to go when induced and not early. My doctor wants me on lovenox until the day before induction. If I go naturally lovenox would be in my system and they won't give you pain relief then. And they can't reverse it like they can heparin. But I don't think I will go naturally before 39 weeks anyways :)
Glad Simon and you are both happier!

Jessica, I am telling your girl to sit tight! :flower:

Jen, I hope that your enjoy your mom group and make some wonderful friends :hugs:
So worry your MIL in such a monster and that your husband just eats it up. I want to smack some sense into them.

Angel, love the nursery!

Ladies, I may be absent for a few days. My MIL is dying so I am not home and around Internet very often.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany hon, I am so sorry about your MIL. That is so sad. :( I hope everything is going well with you and baby. Send my regards to your husband. :flower:


----------



## jen435

Bethany im so sorry about your mil<3 i hope you and your dh are okay. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ My thoughts and prayers are with you, your DH and your in-laws :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- so sorry about your MIL. My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Leslie, Up until i got my AF i had all but given up. I felt like there was no way i could ever want a baby again. I went from loving everything about every baby i saw to looking at them and thinking... its not for me. As soon as i got my AF everything changed... i went back to thinking i really wanted one again. In the last week or two before my AF i didnt get upset seeing baby things but now after AF i have started getting sad again but i know thats a good thing as my mind and body tells me i really want a baby again.

We are waiting for one more period to see if its normal... hopefully due on the 1st July. We are only waiting coz my last AF wasnt 100% normal and very painful. 

Any signs of your AF yet?

<3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have been having the upset feeling because there is nothing more than I want right now than to be pregnant again.
Every twinge of something or break out and i feel like AF will be coming but I must just be paying way too close attention. Haven't had my AF in almost 4 months so such a weird feeling.
Looks like we will be ttc at same time though :) hopefully your AF is better this month


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, trying to get back to my forums now that Ive had a moment to try and get things together. I hope you all are doing well! :flower:

Bethany, Im so so so sad to hear about your MIL love. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy how are u doing today? Two more days til Friday for you. :hugs: 

Bethany thinking of u and dh today my thoughts and prayers are with u both. I hope your holding up ok :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Leslie and Lisa would be so nice for u both to be cycle buddies. Im wishing u both a bfp when ur next af is over <3 as for the pain ur feeling was it normal period cramps or worse? I know mine was painful then went to normal. I hope ur cycle is regulated and normal this time.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jen! Doing ok considering. DH and I are meeting with the RE today so nervous and excited about that. Still bleeding and cramping but my HCG went from a little over 29000 on Friday to a little over 14000 yesterday after the pill and passing this past weekend. We should be getting the results from testing they are doing on the fetus in 10-14 days. Just hoping I get to 0 here soon. Im thinking that Im still bleeding and cramping because there is still tissue or something that my body is trying to get rid of. :( How are things with you and Zoey? Also sorry to hear about DH making plans to spend time away from you and Zoey... very frustrating :(

Leslie, I felt AF was just around the corner before this last pregnancy and it turned out to be a :bfp:. Chin up hun, could be a great sign.

Lisa, I hope this next cycle is normal for you. Going through what we have can def play with our heads and hearts :(


----------



## jen435

Jessica angel Laura hi! How are you?


----------



## jen435

Amy again im so so sorry ur going thru this. I hope ur levels drop quickly now that ur passing. Im praying u get anwsers quickly. Did u ask doctor about radon?? I hope there is a way to get rid of it. Is there?? I dont want anything affecting u or making u Sick<3 i can understand ur fear of re visit. Ur so strong Amy u amaze me with ur ability to get anwsers and move thru the rough patches for anwsers.


----------



## jen435

Zoeys well Shes a happy content newborn that fussy at times. Wouldnt trade it for world.bf is demanding and exhausting but worth it. I come to realize my dh wont change


----------



## mommylov

No, not yet. We meet with the RE this afternoon so we'll ask them then. Our builder installed a mitigation system when they built the house but they just didnt hook up a fan or something to it. I remember them telling us before our house started being built that we didnt need to worry about it and could instal a fan if we wanted later. It was because of our realtor that we decided to test for it. He told us that its worth the money to pay for the test. Even thought we only came 0.02 above the threshold, its still something that we want to get taken care of. DH reported it to the builder and told them that I had had 3 mc's since we've been living there so we'll see if they pay to put in the fan.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope all of you are doing good. 
Amy I am glad the hcg levels are going down. Hopefully your body expels the left over tissue naturally. I feel so bad even telling you that. But I know you want to move on to the next chapter. I hope with time you start feeling better and better. Good luck with the re. :hugs:

Angel, I hope you and baby are doing great. I bet you are very very busy getting ready. Have you been hit by any third trimester fatigue or pelvic pain? Hopefully you are feeling good hon. 

Bethany, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your dh's family. When ever you get a chance maybe keep us updated, but if you can't we will chat with you when you are back home and settled. Hope you and baby are doing great. You are about to hit a big milestone hon!! 20 weeks!!! Congrats! :hugs:

Jen I hope both you and Zoey are doing great. I have known women with sleepy babies and most babies do sleep a lot at the beginning. Some babies just sleep more than others. That is how my daughter Natalie was the first week or so, I think she was so tired from the whole birth ordeal. Then she changed and was not a very good sleeper at all. There were many sleepless nights with her. She suffered horrible acid reflux for the first 2 years. And we just found out she might still have reflux. So we need to get her checked out. If you think little Zoey sleeps too much, you could always ask the pediatrician, just for reassurance. Give Zoey a kiss from me! :hugs:

Laura, I hope Simon is doing great hon. I bet he is growing away. I am happy you found what works for you with the whole br and bottle feeding. As long as Simon is happy and is getting what he needs. Simon is blessed to have such a good mommy. And you are blessed to have such a sweet baby hon. Give Simon a kiss from me. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jen, Im sorry to hear about DH. I hope that he sees thats its very important more than ever to be with his family now (You and Zoey). Im glad tha tyou are loving motherhood and so glad that you guys ar edoing well.

Jess, thanks hun. I do just want to move on so the quicker we can start testing and get some answers, the closer we are to figuring out if Im going to be a mother or not. How are you doing? How are you feeling?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Me and baby completed our first non stress test. She did very good. I am full term in 2 days. The docs are going to do a detailed ultrasound on Tuesday, due to my rising blood pressure and excessive swelling. Thankfully, still no protein my urine. They say babies to mothers with hypertension tend to be smaller, so if they see her growth is slowing down with the ultrasound, and my blood pressure starts shooting up more along with swelling. They are thinking about inducing me next week when I turn 38 weeks. :( Of course this scares me, but I also know that rising blood pressure isn't good for me or baby.


----------



## jen435

Amy i hope builder pays for fan obviously they shoulda installed it. Anxious to see re advise.. I agree moving forward but with more anwsers and making u a mommy <3 

Jessica yay for healthy baby good nst and your full term <3 so sorry about hbp and swelling . Whats their plan? Gladno protein in urine hope they dont push u into something u dont want<3 your little girls almost here!


----------



## jen435

Oyi how did i miss it. Can u do anything to prevent being induced or lower yor bp maybe??


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura what where signs Simon wasnt eatting enough bf? I know your making best xhoice for simons health going to formula so dont feel bad ur doing right thong for u and ur Baby<3 how lobg does he sleep usually<? How are u feeling ?

he wouldnt settle hon, he was cryin and fussy al the time unless he was on boob , where he would just mainly sleep and eat every now and then, he had less dirty and wet nappies too. thats the main way to check is their nappies, they should have 5-6 wet nappies a day and at least 1-2 dirty. altough simon ahd about 5-6 dirty :)
he is still gettin every second feed my milk cos im expressing, 
pumping is a pain but its better for us both this way, he had nearly 2 weeks of bottles between hospital and first few days at home, it was just too long to get him back on boob, he was confused.
i could have done it but he would would have been hungry for about a week til my supply caught up and iwasnt willing to do that just so i wouldnt have to pump :) he is much more content this way.
he feeds every 4 hrs but has on 5 or 5.5 stretxh at nt which is fab.
but i pump every feed bar one so it cuts into my time but is worth it ;)
i went ot doc today cos i had been havinf really bad sweats and feeling fluy and sore boobs, all normal aparently ;) 
how u doin? xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel i love ur nursery xxxx
thanks im good with feeding decision now, took me awhile to not feel guilty but im doin it for him and me :) happy simon and mom is def better, :)
how u doin? xxx

jess hope ur DD stays snug for another while,
if not she would fly it as she is, u should see some of the babies in the neonatal when simon was in, they were in the 20s weeks and were teensy and still came on great :) 
xxxx
hope u have lovely smooth labour and delivery xxxxxxxx


jen hugs honey, stupid MIl, il give her a kick in the butt for u :)
hugs xxxxxxxxxxxx
focus on u and zoey and let um all f off xxxxxx
it is a hard enough time without crap xxxx
in the hospital i was cryin all the time, its exhausting.
since we came home i have cried a good few times too, usually from tiredness :) 
xxxxxxx hugs xxxxxx

leslie i love that song fix u, sad but sweet xxxx
hope ur feelin better today, can be a bit see sawy, xxxxxxx
i put on a stone and a half after my mmc in like 2 months, 
i was big time comfort eating, it kind of helps, ish :) xxxx
hoep ur gettin plenty tlc xxxxxxxxx


amy i agree with jen big time, xxx hugs xxxx and love to u and Dh xx
hoping things go upwards for u from here, 
u do not deserve any of this crap, u are way way too nice xxxxxxxxxx

bethany sorry honey, hugs, xxxxxxx
hope ye r as ok as ye can be xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie and lisa my af was totally weird , waited 5.5 weeks for it. 
my second was much more normal and came pretty much on time, only day late,. 
my third was on time and pretty mcuh normal.
everyone is different but just to let ye know some kinda time frame, although everyone does vary xxxxx

amy welcome back sweetie xxxxxxxxxxx
hope u get somewhere at ur appointment hon xxxxxx
love u lots xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Laura, I hope Simon is doing great hon. I bet he is growing away. I am happy you found what works for you with the whole br and bottle feeding. As long as Simon is happy and is getting what he needs. Simon is blessed to have such a good mommy. And you are blessed to have such a sweet baby hon. Give Simon a kiss from me. :hugs:

aw soo nice,
thanks jess xxx
he is a little sweetie :)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry for a billion posts but if i didnt i would mess it up and forget to answer bits :) 
xxxx
love ye all xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura 5hrs at night how lovely :) Sounds like a great happy medium. Did u give Simon a pacifier? Im still debating on if i should or not. Im glad u found what works best for u both. Where does he sleep for you? We have Zoey in pack n play napper atm but she wont fall asleep unless Shes laying on me. Then she cant be moved unless in a deep sleep. I love her<3 i havent pumpped yet but def dread it . Im at point to just sahm since dh does what he wants wants but i know i cant as i worked hard for my degree. Did u hear about what u applied for at work yet<? Did u get it?? Im sorry u havent felt well but thankfully its normal. Have they checked ur levels lately?? How are things there? Did u post pic of Simon yet? Id love to see him!


----------



## jen435

Amy how did ur appt go? I am thinking positive thoughts for you<3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy- glad to see you back on here! Good luck with appt! I wish I could say it would be BFP but DH and I have used protection as per doctors orders until first AF. We did go to pull out method tonight (TMI!) because sick of it. 6 weeks since d and c so wishing for AF soon!

Laura- yeah I'm a comfort eater too! How much is a stone and a half? Haha sorry I'm not certain. So glad things are going well with you and Simon. I agree, would love to see picture!

Jen- so glad to hear things are going great with Zoey, she is adorable.

Jess- sorry to hear about bp and all. I hope you feel better


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, after my mc I totally turned to food for comfort. I was 19 weeks pregnant and all of the sudden I felt so empty. I just started eating everything in sight. I constituted being full with being pregnant, at least that is why I think I was doing it. Whats sad is no matter what I ate, it didn't bring me any real comfort. I gained 10 lbs in the 2 month span between my mc and my current pregnancy. I guess we all deal with grief differently. BTW, me and hubby have been using the pull out method for 10 years and have never had an unplanned pregnancy. So it has definitely worked for both of us. I do hear you can still get pregnant doing it, but it never happened to us.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess- I also heard you can get pregnant but I am hoping until AF that isn't the case. Since it has been 6 weeks hopefully I am safe. I did see you mention previously it worked for you and the ladies on here recommended it. I guess whatever is meant to happen will. So hard for these things not to be in our control!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing??

Jess how are you feeling? So sorry to hear abotu the BP :(

Laura & Jen, how are Zoey and Simon doing?

Angel, cant believe you are over 30 weeks already! How are you doing?

Bethany, hope you and your family are ok. Still thinking about you and your MIL. :(

Leslie, I have heard the pull out method working for lots of women too! Its in god's hands so whatever is meant to be will be but I hope that no matter what, everything works out ok for you. Do you just have to wait one cycle before trying? Sorry trying to remember but my brain has been on overload this past few weeks :(

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and hoping you all are doing ok!

AFM~ Had a great appt with our new RE (details in my journal... didnt want to write all of that here :oops: ). I was nervous about now having to go to an RE but he and his team seem very knowledgeable and gave DH the boost of confidence that we needed right now. We are going to stay the course and do all that we can to have a healthy LO. They ran a BUNCH of bloodtests on me which I hope to get the results by the end of the week. Hope that we get some answers from that. Also, sent our fetus off for testing on Monday hoping that we get answers from that too but that wont be for 10-14 from when we dropped it off. Praying that we get some good news with all this testing and that we have our rainbow baby soon!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Just wanted to tell all of you that I am in labor. I had a small placental abruption last night due to high blood pressure (rushed right to the hospital when I saw the blood. The Baby tolerated everything and is doing very good thank God. The abruption stopped but they don't want to take any chances since I will be considered full term 37 weeks in less than 12 hours. So little Sophia Alexandra or Sophia Grace ( we haven't decided yet) will be here very soon. I will try to keep you posted. But if I can't I will chat with all of you in a couple of days. Take care ladies.


----------



## mommylov

Ahhhhh Jess!!!!! I love the name Sophia Grace (thats our friend's daughter's name)!!! Lots of love to you hun and hope that you have a smooth delivery and that you and Sophia are ok!!! :hugs: <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Jess congrats! Beautiful names and can't wait to hear about it. Good luck!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy- I anxious person and have been googling and worrying since my pull out decision. What you said made me feel better, thank you. My brain just goes to every single thing that could or could not happen. They did say just wait one cycle. My decision above was based on pain issue... Although I am antsy to start trying again too
I read your journal and am so happy you felt right with your RE. Crossing my fingers for good results and rainbow to come!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks hun! I know that feeling of wanting to jump right in! I havent even passed this mc and Im already starting to feel like I want to try again already too. Whatever you do, just be sure to really take out time for yourself. So many women have told me to do that and I think they are so right. When we dont stop to think abotu thinkgs or really process things, it tends to catch up with us later :( Wishing this cycle goes by fast for you and that your pain subsides so that you can get back on that horse! :)

Oh! And I too am someone that doesnt have the most pacience in the world... Im all about instant gratification but am constantly reminded by my hubby to settle down. :trouble: :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura 5hrs at night how lovely :) Sounds like a great happy medium. Did u give Simon a pacifier? Im still debating on if i should or not. Im glad u found what works best for u both. Where does he sleep for you? We have Zoey in pack n play napper atm but she wont fall asleep unless Shes laying on me. Then she cant be moved unless in a deep sleep. I love her<3 i havent pumpped yet but def dread it . Im at point to just sahm since dh does what he wants wants but i know i cant as i worked hard for my degree. Did u hear about what u applied for at work yet<? Did u get it?? Im sorry u havent felt well but thankfully its normal. Have they checked ur levels lately?? How are things there? Did u post pic of Simon yet? Id love to see him!

no we didnt give him one hon, they tried him in the hosp with one but thank god he didnt like it :) so we never bothered with it, we hadnt intended on giving him one anyway but when he was in the incubator i would have agreed to giv ehim anything if if it helped sooth him :)
he sleeps in his moses basket, downstairs it sits on coffee table and upstairs we put it in his cot bed :)
he does suually fall asleep in my arms first. 
the odd time he will sleep beside me in bed for a little bit first, 
only if he hasnt burped and im afraid to lie him down flat.
they emailed and daid my appilication was rejected, 
boss said redudnancy is comin in july but he doesnt know if its for us or not. 
i really hope it is cos il prob have to leave regardless m but would prefer to be paid for it obvs :)
pumping is fine really, it doesnt hurt or anything if u do it properly, 
just wprk ur way up hte stregnths on the pump and if its hurting turn it down for alittle bit, u dont want to hurt urself and risk not being able to feed later xx
they dont check my iron and thyroid and stuff till 6 week check up she said they would be all over the place till then anyway so no point :)
hope alls well with u xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie a stone and half is 21 pounds which is about 9.5 kg . 
silly me :) xxxx
hope alls well with u honey xxxxxx
i had 3 differetn lots of visitors today so no chance for pic, im wrecked now and have to pump so tomor hopefully i wil get around to it xx

jess best of luck sweetie, u wil be great xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
praying for smootht ime for u both, xxx
beautifull names xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie pull out should work just fine but if it didnt and u got bfp, that can work out fine too, my sil has lovely little 2 yr old who was concieved before af after d and c xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

amy hoping u can try again really soon and get ur rainbow bub xxxxxx

i gotta go pump and sleep :) xxxxxx

love ye all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have processed a lot...I am quite the thinker! I'm even having wacky dreams with the thinking.
My doc called and recommended blood work on Monday if no AF. She will check levels do preg test etc. 
I asked DH tonight reason why he does not want to tell his family about mc and he got very angry ( not at me) and was yelling about how all his cousins are having babies and this only has to happen to him. He said he is embarrassed. Tried to talk but he was angry and didnt want to talk about it. I guess he s really blaming himself and he shouldn't be. Didnt realize how much it is affecting him.

Amy- understand about wanting to move on. Again, so sorry. Sometimes I wonder why god works in the way he does. I guess we will all know eventually what is meant to be and why.

Laura- thanks for reassurance! I am with you on the gaining weight. Constant struggle in life with emotional eating!


----------



## Storked

Amy, glad that you had a great appointment with the RE! Rainbow dust!

Jessica, OMG you are having a baby! :happydance:

Leslie, it is so hard to know how our men feel after a loss. I do wish that he would tell the family for comfort. It is good to have the support of family :hugs:

Laura, how are you and Simon? :)

Jen, how are you enjoying Zoey? :)

Angel, how are you?

Leslie, how are you?

Sorry to have not gone very far back ladies but it is late and I am home but tired from constant back and forth travel from this last week. MIL is still alive but no idea for how long :( hate seeing her suffer and the family suffer. Will still check in when I can :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie. i think cos guys bottle stuff up we sometimes dont realise how much it affects um. 
i had scan pic from lile and i framed it and put her name with it, OH kept hiding it.
i was so mad at the start cos it felt like he was tryin to hide the fact that lile ever existed. if anyone would call he would move the frame behind something else, or id get up from bein in bed and it would be face down. 
but then i realised it was cos it hurt him to be reminded all the time. it wasnt callousness as i kinda half thought, it was his way of grieving was to try and forget, whereas i was afraid to ever forget her.
i moved the photo frame to my room (we have a room each downstairs for our own stuff ), so i could have it but he wouldnt have to see it all the time.
hugs to u and ur DH xxxxx
it is a tough time for both, xxxx guys get a little forgotten in it all sometimes cos they didnt physically go through it, but they feel the pain too xxx

bethany hugs chick xxxx
hope u and Dh are holding up ok xxx
u must be wrecked, not only from physical side but its draining being in that situation too, seeing someone so ill xxxxxxx hugs xx
simon is great :) he is a great little guy, i could gobble him up :) hee hee
im startin to feel much more normal now these days too :)

hope everyone is doing well xxx
hi and hugs to all xxxx

jess speacial shout out :) 
hope everything is going great xxxxxxxxxxxx

AFM, im sittin on my ocuch waiting for the hospital grade pump im renting to arrive ;)
hope its a good one ;)
Ive realised out of all this i am so lucky, 
we were so lucky simon survived and came home with us so fast.
my OH has been amazing and i love him even more after all this.
my family and friends have been really great.
i have all u guys for support to xxx
its when bad stuff happens u realise just how many people are actually there for u :)
xxxxx
chat soon xxxxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Hope you and DD3 are well...FX'd things went smoothly for you!

:wave: Laura, Bethany & Jen! Hope you and LO's are well.

Amy, Leslie & Lisa :dust:

TGIF!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Baby Sophia has arrived at exactly 37 weeks and on the first day of summer, I believe. Apparently, my placenta probably wasn't giving her enough nutrition for a while and then I had the partial abruption, it was so scarey, I thought I had lost her. She still managed to weigh in at 6 lb 1 oz and 19.5 in despite placental issues. She looks like a little doll. I will post pictures in the next week or so. She is in the nicu right now. She swollowed a ton of amniotic fluid as she was going down the birth canal. So they are waiting for her lungs to clear up. Her oxygen levels were low due to all the fluid. But all the test results came out good, no signs infection or pneumonia. I will keep all of you updated. Love you all.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Congrats Jess and Happy Birthday Baby Sophia!!!!!!!!! <3

How scary but Im so glad that all the tests came back ok and that you and baby are doing well!


----------



## Storked

Laura, glad that life is great with Simon and your OH <3

Hi Angel!

Congrats Jessica! That is so scary and glad that she is doing well :hugs:

Hi Amy!

Well, my MIL has passed :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I am so sorry about your mother in law. Please send my condolences to you husband and know that both of you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations Jessica! Welcome Baby Sophia! Hope Mom & Baby are still doing well...I'm sure the girls are thrilled about their baby sister! :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ My thoughts and prayers are with your family at this time :hugs:


----------



## TerraJ

Hello everyone! I am new here so I m not sure I am posting this to the right place!! I will just start from the beginning (Sorry in advance about the length!):

My cycles tend to be every 35 days & last around 3 days. This has been my norm since getting off the pill about 8 months before we started TTC. My husband & I began TTC #1 in December of last year & I got pregnant the first go around!! Yay, right?!? That's what we thought too. I had my first BFP 6 days before my missed period & called my Dr. 1st thing Monday morning (I took the test- along with 3 more! over the weekend). They set up my first appt. & sent me for blood work. Other than my progesterone being slightly low, everything was perfect. I started taking progesterone suppositories the day I got my confirmation blood work back. At my first appt. I was only measuring about 7 weeks- which makes sense due to a 5 week cycle. Everything looked great so far! Heart rate was in the 120s. My Dr. told me to come back next week for another US so he could get a more accurate measurement and due date. At the 2nd appt (@ 8 weeks) everything still looks great. Baby was growing & the heart rate was normal. I went in for my 13 week appt & the nurse was not able to find the baby's heart beat with the Doppler so they had me wait for an ultrasound just to make sure everything was OK. As my Dr. is performing the US he became very quiet & told me & my mom (my husband was unfortunately offshore at this time) the news. The baby had stoppe growing between 9 & 10 weeks an other way no heartbeat. I was shocked & devastated. I called my husband at work & cried all the way home. Thankfully my husband was able to come home that very night. My Dr. called me that afternoon & suggested a D&C for the next morning. My D&C was on March 4th and the longest day of our lives. The procedure was very routine with no complications. I bled for about 10 days. I was told that my cycles would likely be very irregular, but should return back to normal within no time. I want in for my postop appt on April 4th. At this point I had still not had a period. 2 week passed & when I didn't start I called my Dr. He put me on 10 days of Progesterone to "jump start" my cycle. I had my 1st period post d&c on April 27th. It lasted 3 days and was very normal for me. 

With all that said, here is my dilemma: I am now on CD 56... yes, 8 weeks tomorrow, and still no period. I called my Dr. Monday & spoke to the nurse. She suggested I have blood work done just to make sure I wasn't pg. They drew for an HCG quantitative on 6-17 & it was negative. I also have taken 2 Hpts- All BFN... the nurse said she would talk to the Dr. to see what I should do. My Dr. Office was only open 3 days this week so I am still waiting to hear from them. 

I know that everyone is different, but has anyone else had an experience similar to mine? Any comments or suggestions are appreciated! (Sorry this is soooo long!!!)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 

angel hi hon, hope all well with u xxx

jess congrats xxx wonderfull news, sorry she is in neo but thank god she is ok xxxxx

bethany hi hon, big hugs xxxx 

hope everyone is well, hi and hugs to all. xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

terraj welcome hon, sorry ive no proper help for u, 
i waited 5.5 weeks fir first af andthey were normal enough after that.
hope someone has an answer for u. xxxx
try posting a new thread too on main ttc after loss board maybe?
just to be asking more people xx
you r right we all vary but hopefully someone had similar and got sorted, xxx
hope ur holding up ok hon xxx


----------



## TerraJ

Thank you for the reply lilesMom! I made a post on the main "TTC after loss" board but haven't gotten any replies yet. I am doing OK emotionally wise. 5 weeks after D&C my sister found out she was pg & they weren't trying, so that hit me really hard! But I am doing much better... just focusing on me. My best friend just found out also- last weekend- and she was scare to tell me, but I am so happy for her! I think God is really testing my patience- something I never had much of- and I am learning that ALL things happen for a reason & not neccesarily when we want them to. I just have to have faith! My DH is so supportive and very encouraging! We have been married 2 1/2 years (together a total of 7 1/2) and we used the pull out method as well as me taking the Pill for 6 1/2 of those years. I think he is just having fun with the whole "not being careful" time!! And he knows how bad I want to get pg & be a mom, so he will make comment like "It's time for the baby-making batter!" He's not going to know what to do when it does get time to be more careful again!! 

Not long after you replied I went to the bathroom and AF finally her appearance! So now I can focus on a new month. DH just left for work & will be gone 21 days. I am going to start OPKs when AF is finished & hopefully, if my cycle is normal (about 35 days) I will O right about the time he comes home! I would be so excited to be pregnant with my BF since we always talked about being pg at the same time!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- so sorry for your loss and my thoughts are with you and your family. :(

Jess-sorry you had to go through that scariness but so glad that both of you are ok!

Hi TerraJ- so sorry for your loss and the inconsistency in cycles. Glad your body finally cooperated so there is not so much confusion!

AFM- great news ( well as good as can be at the moment!) I got AF ! Started last night almost non existent. Today pretty light. Because it was there ever so slightly last night does this mean I count last night as first day of cycle? Couldn't wait for it to be here...now can't wait for it to end. Of course we both took off the week of our anniversary this week and I will have AF


----------



## xoxo4angel

TerraJ ~ Sorry about your loss :hugs: It never fails, talk about AF and she'll eventually rear her ugly head! Fx'd the timing works out perfectly for you and your DH!

Leslie ~ Yay for your AF too! This is one of the only times we are happy to see her :witch: My RE said CD1 starts with the actual day of flow, so it seems today is your CD1. Now the waiting games begin :haha: We'll be cheering you on!

Laura, Jess & Jen ~ Hope you and your little bundles are enjoying the first weekend of summer! :cloud9:

Bethany ~ Thinking of you (cannot believe you're half way already) xoxo

Amy ~ Is it time for that road trip yet? It's always nice to have something to look forward to and a little R&R is just what you need! 

I had my work baby shower yesterday...it was very nice. The theme was "Celebrate the Bump." It was a great time! I've received just about everything on my registries and then some! The sweetest part was each person brought a children's book (or two) as part of their gift and started a library for Pierce...I was amazed there were no repeat of books :thumbup: Next Saturday is the shower from our friends and then we can relax!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

terraj , thank god af showed xx 
the one time we do wish for it with ttc :)
fingers crossed for ur Ov timing and bfp to work out xxxx
stay in touch here hon and let us know how u r doing if u like xx
its nice to hve company for the waity patches :)

leslie hurray for u too xxx 
af is here at last, she is not allowed com back for 10 months after this now :)

angel thats really nice if them, glad u had a great time xx
u deserve it :) xxx

no news here , :)
hi and hugs to all xxx

amy hope ur ok chick xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Yay Leslie!!!!! Finally AF shows her face!! 
Im expecting mine on July 1st and then baby making time i hope!!!!
Hope we both get pregnant soon. 

Hope you're all well ladies. 

<3


----------



## jen435

Yay!! Leslie so glad after showed! Now we wait to see what cycle brings!

Amy im so sorry for ur families loss. Thoughts n prayers are with u. :hugs: hope ur both ok.

Laura hi!

Angel lovely baby shower ideas!!! Love peirce has books! Sounds like u made out great. Enjoy ur last one!!

Jessica im sooooo glad u and Sophia are okay! Thank goodness u took charge and shes okay<3 i bet shes beautiful. Im so happy for u!


----------



## jen435

I have to cut short babysitter awake!

Love u ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies!
Thank you Angel for advice! I will count day one as yesterday and hopefully we will be on the right track! Sounds like you had a great shower and I love the picture. More great stuff to come for you :)

Lisa- yes BFPs for us soon... Fingers crossed!!

Question for all: as I said before will try best not to stress with process but if I can keep best days to BD in back of my mind would be best . Is it day 10 and every other day or so the they say is best?


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Thank you Angel for advice! I will count day one as yesterday and hopefully we will be on the right track! Sounds like you had a great shower and I love the picture. More great stuff to come for you :)
> 
> Lisa- yes BFPs for us soon... Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Question for all: as I said before will try best not to stress with process but if I can keep best days to BD in back of my mind would be best . Is it day 10 and every other day or so the they say is best?

yeah hon, google SMEP i did it without the opks. my own version of it :)
i got preg third cycle first time, only bd on day 12 cos i went away tp scotland . this time i got preg first cycle with it. xxx
for me my magic BD day seems to be day 12 :) i ov on day 14, 28 day cycle.
judging by my early bfp ( day 12 dpo ) , id say day 12 was it for me this time too. 
best of luck honey. xxxx
it can happen fast but may not so be prepared for both xxxx 
sorry not tryin to rain on u or anything but it sucks worse if hopes r too high xxxx
we will all be cheering u on xxx

no news here. 
hope alls well with all xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps i do hve some news, we got a new kitten, he is stalking my fingers typing as i speak :)


----------



## jen435

Lisa and Leslie cheering you on for bfp"! As for bd Dh and i did everyother day around cycle days 8-20 and i used clearblue digital opk to


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! How is everyone doing?

First off, Bethany I am so sorry for your loss honey. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time. I hope that your hubby is doing ok and is able to have peace. 

Jess, how are you doing with baby Sophia??

Angel, I love your cake that is just darling! Im glad that you had a great time at your babyshower. Im sure you feel like the luckiets girl to have so many people that care about you. :)

Jen & Laura, hope you and Zoey and Simon are doing well. Oh and yay for new kitty Laura!!!

Lisa, how are you doing hun?

Leslie, woo hoo for AF!!!!! We rarely say that but I know the feeling all too well! I too want this next cycle to fly by so that we can get to ttc again.

terra, welcome and very sorry for your loss. I hope that you get your bfp soon!

:wave: to anyone Ive missed! <3

AFM~, nothing really new... still bleeding (well brown now, sorry TMI) and just getting ready for our trip. It has been nice to focus on that but Im still reminded of my loss everytime I use the loo :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I hope all of you are doing fine. :) I have been so busy at the NICU where little Sophia is still at. :( Its heartbreaking to see her hooked up to all of those monitors. She was sicker than they anticipated, and she just needs extra time to get better. Her breathing rate was extremely fast and her oxygen levels were very very low because of all of the amniotic fluid that got into her lungs. Plus they think her lungs were a little bit immature. She was being fed only through tubes, but now she is being fed formula and is doing great. Everything is stabilized now and she was almost ready to go home, but now she is Jaundiced so they might have to keep her a couple of more days. So her first week of life has been spent in the NICU. Laura, I only got a taste of what you went through with little Simon, and it is so hard to see them like that, all hooked up to monitors. I wanted to keep all of you updated because my husband made me go home tonight and rest, I have severe swelling in my feet and ankles for being on my feet so much, instead of resting after giving birth. ( I was induced so I am very bloated up on fluids). So I am at home with my feet elevated, hoping the swelling goes down because I need to go back first thing in the morning to be with my little girl. 

Take care ladies. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Poor little Sophia...seems like she is now on the mend! Get your rest :hugs:

Laura ~ Hope the hospital pump is working its magic for you! And yay for a new kitten! Hugs to Simon xoxo (and you of course). 

Jen ~ Yay for being able to drive now! Hope your Mommy's Group was relaxing :)

Bethany, Amy, Leslie...ladies :hi: Hope this finds you all in good spirits :hugs:

AFM ~ I <3 cake :cake: 
Oh and I now have heartburn...cake doesn't cause it if course, but yeah, heartburn. I don't mind though, I'm learning to sleep upright :cloud9:


----------



## mommylov

Jess big hugs and hope that little Sophia gets better soon. Im so sorry that you and Laura didnt have smooth deliveries but hope you and your littles feel better soon xoxoxo

:wave: to everyone and hope you all are doign well!


----------



## lilesMom

jess i hear u hon, its a nightmare but it will be over soon and u will be home for lots of cuddles xxxxx 
I swelled a lot too cos I was sitting by incubator so much, it is hard to recover from birth at same time as tryin to be with them xxx
hope ur beautifull Sophia is home really soon hon xxxxx hugs xxxxxxxx

amy enjoy ur trip xxxx
hope this is the end of bleedsing for u now honey xxxxxx hugs zxx

stil readin g but simon is rumbling so goona post cos may need to leave xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel I slept sittin up for months :) 
it disappears like magic when bub is born, my back got instantly better too, 
not perfect but minus bump its heaps better already xxx
and I can touch my toes, ha ha xxxx
don't get me started on ohsp pump ha ha., 
they r coming to take it back tomro, it worked soo well first go, 
then stopped working as well and I ended up with really painfull blocked duct on right boob , ouchie :)
took me 2 days of extra pumping to unblock it!!!
so needless to say I rang to return it, they said , they had a slight issue witht hat sometimes alright and would I like a replacement . 
well short polite answer is no :) xx
so back to my old single pump again. but im used to it now :)
public health nurse told me I shouldn't combination feed, was gutted to think I would have to give up now , im not ready to stop giving him booby milk , plus he is thriving. 
I rang hospital neonatal unit he was in and they basically said she was talking crap :) but just in nicer wording :) so glad , I didn't know I was quite so attached to my pumping :) ha ha
I aim for few more weeks anyway with it, but slowly phase it down soonish id say .
so sorry ramble over, needed to rant :) nurse made me doubt myself for the eve and do lots of googlin on combi feeding :) 
hope alls well with everyone xxxxxxxxx

jen how r u and zoe xxxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Liliesmom - I got a kitten recently too!! So much fun! he attacks everything that moves also. What kind of kitten did you get? 

Mommylov - Im doing great thank you. My pain seems to have disappeared and 4 more days till my 2nd AF should show up after my op. Heres hoping its ok and we can start trying again next month.
Im very sorry you are still going through this and im very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Leslie - Its nearly time for us!!! Fingers crossed to BFP first time try!! :happydance:

Jess - Sounds like a nightmare. Not a great way to start but hopefully she will be home soon and you and enjoy her!! :baby:

Hi to everyone else and hugs to all! :hugs: <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for the pointers guys! will try to use them without hopefully stressing too much. How long did it take everyone to get BFP once trying again?

Jess- how is Sophia doing? Sorry you are going through this all.

Amy- how are you doing? Hope everything is coming to an end so you can look to the future. Do you have another appt with specialist coming up?

Lisa- glad your pain has gone away and hopefully this will stay that way and AF comes on time! My AF just ended today. Happy it ended but I will be honest I am really having nervous thoughts because it does mean we start over and have to deal with it again....good but bad. I am sure you know what I mean, as does everyone else here.

Hello to everyone else!! Hope all is well


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!

Lisa and Leslie... sending lots of dust your way for this cycle coming up!!! Hope you both get your :bfp:!!! 

Jen, laura, Jess... hope you and your LO's are doign well :)

Angel, how are you feeling? Before we know it, it will be you that will be telling us your birth story!

Bethany, how are you feeling hun??

:wave: to anyone I missed!

AFM~ US this morning to see if I passed everything. If not I have to take another dose of Misoprostol :( Fine timing since we are leaving on vaca this weekend for a week :( Im really hoping that I did pass everything for numerous reasons :(


----------



## jen435

Amy prayers said that u passed evrrything i hope u can just go to ny and relax.theres much to do in ny. Did u plan to see a show or anything?? Maybe a carriage ride thru central park? Hugs hoping u get good news today.

Laura hope urn enjoying new kitty and Simon!!<3 combo feeding is just fine! Do it as long as u like. Lactation consultants and all doctots i spoke with are just fine with it! So glad urn pumps working ok for u. Surprised with hospital one!

Jessica important so sorry about Sophia in nicu and ur delivery. I hope ur swelling subsides u heal and get rest u need so u and ur sweet lo can cuddle.<3 did they put Sophia on vit d drops for jaundice or just keep her under white lights? I will be praying shes home soon in ur arms. :hugs:

Angel hi! How are you?

Bethany u and dh are in my prayers and thoughts i hope ur both doing okay<3

Lisa and Leslie cheering u on this cycle<3


----------



## jen435

Atm zoeys going thru a growth spurt. Hopefully my.boob is supplying her with everything she needs. I love cuddling her she wont allow me to actually hold her though. Loves to sleep across my belly lounged out or just use my boob as a pillow after feeding<3 she has reflux and gas already brraks my heart she can arch her back and scream for hours in a whalling cry. Doctor gave her zantac and my nerves where shot that i spilt half bottle on the floor. She hates the taste and spits it out but three days andhardly any spit up or vomiting any more. So hopefully its helping her. I hate giving her meds. Nothing else new. Mommy group was nice to attend. Instructor is so sweet. Bc of dh she wants me to attend ppd group for advice on how to cope with dh and his family. Guess we shall see. Nothing has chaged tgere. He is sayin he keeps roof on our head thays his only job. All well


----------



## mommylov

No, nothing like that planned. We did all that when I first met him and when he first took me out there :) We are going to his parents house to get stuff that he has there before they move. They are wanting to move before this winter so basically told him and his brothers and sister come get your stuff or its gone.

I hope Zoey feels better... poor little peanut :(


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xxx

lisa my new kitty is just a regular cat :)
he is black an white and very cute :) but very annoying ha ha 
we already have a black catm a dog, 3 ferrets and 2 chickens :)
hope ur kitty is settl;ing in well :)
sorry typos galore, pumping at mo :)
time is ltd :)
best of luck in ttc, xx

leslie I got my bfp in 14 days :) but I know I was very lucky to get it so quick .
but I had waited to ttc for 3 cycles cos of my liver xxxx 
best o luck xxx

amy fx ur app goes well hon xxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen hi hon, yedah im gonna stick with combo feeding since hospitgal said its fine, 
stupid health nurse :)
glad med is working for zoey xxx
I give siimon infacol for his wind too and its made it much better for him.,
he also has to get his keppra to make sure no seizues, I hate giving it to huim cos he is so small but its better than alternative xxxx

no news here, been sick all day, threw up and all. my body doesn't like my bp meds anymore so im trying to come off it, hope I can . 

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Just wanted to drop a quick note and say hi to everyone!

Also had a question for you Bethany... My RE talked about possibly putting me on Lovenox. He said that he would monitor my platelets closely and said that he has done this for other women in my situtation that dont really have a reason for thier loses and they went on to have healthy babies. I would only see him for the 1st tri then back to my OB but he said that some drs take you off after the 1st tri and others dont. Are you suppose to be taking it the whole time or have you stopped?


----------



## Storked

Jen, sorry that you have to medicate Zoey but hopefully it is helping her to feel better, poor baby. :(
I want to smack the crap out of your husband. His only responsibility isn't to put a roof over your head, that isn't how marriage or parenthood works. :grr:

Laura, is the kitten rough on you with a new baby too? I saw a ferret (my niece's actually) that I wanted so bad but we can't have one where we currently live. It was so affectionate though and I love their curiosity!
Hugs and kisses for Simon!

Amy, first off is to enjoy your upcoming trip! It is always good to be able to get away for a bit :hugs:
As far as lovenox, I am kept on it my whole pregnancy and I will be on it 6 weeks PP since you are even more likely to get serious clots after birth. I don't know if you are on BBC or not but there is a group on there called Lovely Lovenox Ladies and you should join there and ask them for opinions too. There are ladies in the group the MTHFR and I bet they would know so much more than me since my expertise is more FVL related :flower:
Let me find the link real quick and post it here for you :)
https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a241035/lovely_lovenox_ladies
Good place for info, especially since there are lovenox ladies who have MTHFR! Can't recommend that group enough.

To all the other ladies, hello and hugs. I will start replying individually, just jumping in since I have missed so much being out for the funeral. It was yesterday and I am back home and ready to give you all individual attention on here, promise. <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Sorry haven't been on much. I will not have much time from now on. I have 3 girls to take care of now! 

Jen, my daughter Natalie suffered from horrible acid reflux for the first 2 years of life. But when she was a newborn the docs would never prescribe medicine for her. And she had it really really bad. She would spit up quite a bit after every single feeding. So we fed her a lot more often than usual. The docs said she was far too young at a few weeks to prescribe her medicine. They finally prescribed medicine when she was about at least 6 months. Acid reflux is very painful for babies and its so sad see them suffer any pain. I hope the medicine is helping little Zoey and she gets from relief. 

Amy, I hope you enjoy your trip!! I know it must be very hard for you right now. But I am positive that you will find peace and eventually carry a pregnancy to full term and have a beautiful lo. 

Laura, are the seizures Simon gets because of the complications from labor(his stroke)? I would love to see how cure Simon looks. He sounds like such a sweetheart.

Bethany hon, I so sorry about your mil. :flower: How is your husband coping? I am sure its incredibly hard for him. I am very close with my mom and couldn't imagine anything happening to her, but she is also getting older so I cherish the time I have with her. 

H Angel. How are you hon? You're getting closer and closer to your due date! Howe exciting. So, how are you feeling lately ( besides the acid reflux and other aches and pain)

Lisa and Leslie, how are both of you doing? I can't wait for both of you to get your bfps. Maybe both of you could be bump buddies in the future! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm off to the NICU now. :( . Dh and I practically live in the hospital. We have gone many whole entire nights over there just to be close to Sophia. Looks like she will be spending her 1 weeks b-day in the NICU. :( . I will be there though, at 4am to celebrate her 1 week of life with her. They plan on releasing her tomorrow on the condition that they start to see weight gain. She has lost 3.5 oz, which is pretty good considering all of the trauma she went through and she was only being fed sugar water through an iv the first 48 hours of life. Now that her lungs are fully functioning and her Jaundice is getting a tad bit better she is less sleepy and more alert, so she is starting to feed much better. It was so sad seeing her hooked up to all of those machines and watching her rapid breathing and how low her oxygen was. Thank God those problems have cleared up and all that is left is for her to start gaining some ounces. 

BTW, something heart wrenching and amazing at the same time happened while we were visiting little Sophia yesterday. I was feeling incredible depressed and we didn't have time to go to our church and ask our pastor to come to the hospital to do a prayer and give a blessing to Sophia. We were in the meditation room and a familiar looking man walked in. The second I recognized his face I started crying. He was the chaplain that came when I had my miscarriage. He prayed for us and our baby girl that died. My husband saw my face when I saw him, I felt like the wound of the mc was opened up again. So my dh went up to him and he remembered us. He told the chaplain what was going on and that we were blessed with another baby girl. So the chaplain met up with us in the NICU and did a prayer and blessed little Sophia. It was very emotional for all of us, even the chaplain was crying. Him and my husband did the most beautiful prayer for little Sophia. I was very blessed to have bumped into this humble man and have him pray for our daughter. Just thought I would share that with all of you. Take care ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Is it weird that i just made a list so i can get everyones names right and remember where everyone is up to?! haha

Hi Jess - Im glad Sophia is getting better and that she will be coming home soon. Im not a religious person but it definitely sounded like someone was watching over your and taking care of you that day. What a lovely story.

Hi Bethany - Good to have you back. Im sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Hi Leslie - Im so excited for us!!!! Im so impatient so i hope we get it first time!! BFP here we come!
Its very sad having to go back to square one with all the uncertainty of the past but lets try be positive and believe it will happen for us this time! <3

AFM - My AF showed up 4 days early last night. It is MUCH less painful than the last one and much more like a normal AF. Im hoping my fiancé gives us the ok to try again. He wanted to make sure that i was as healthy as possible before we started again. Looking forward to it!! Did you ladies get more US the second time round?? i dont think i could stand the thought of this happening again and not knowing for 3 weeks like last time.
Im painting my house at the moment and i just painted what will be the babies room. Im hoping ill get to have get to have my lil one this time and decorate a lovely room for him or her.


----------



## Lisa85

Oh and i just wanted to say im really happy i found you ladies... talking to you all and reading your stories really helps me. I dont have anyone that understand in my life and whenever i try to talk about it i can see people getting uncomfortable coz they think they will upset me if they say anything but i just wanna talk about whats happened and my plan for the future and i can do that here with ppl that understand!!!

Thank you to you all!! <3


----------



## Lisa85

Did anyone use a home fetal doppler?? Wondering if i should get one.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen- so sorry little zoey is having to take meds and deal with that. Hope she feels better soon. Also upset for you about what dh thinks his role is. I hope he is somewhat supportive because you do deserve that. Glad that support group is helpful

Amy- where in ny are you going? How are you feeling?

How is everything Bethany? So sorry for your and DH's loss.

Jess- your story brought years to my eyes. So glad to hear Sophia is getting better and will be coming home with you soon. My mother always tells me stories about me being in nicu for two weeks I think and how weird it was to give birth and have to leave without me.

Lisa- yay for AF and less pain! Sounds like a great start. My doc did say once I get BFP I could do early US like right after BFP but not certain about more often. I am sure if there were concerns you could. My friend had a still born and with her next she told me she called weekly and went in because she was so nervous and needed reassurance. I just keep thinking I did have that US a couple days before mc and it showed everything as fine. I know going back to negative when we said we would remain positive... Just hard :)

Laura- would love to see pic of Simon!

How are you Angel?

AFM- not much is new. Did speak with DH about once getting BFP he really wants to keep this one quiet for 3 months other than the parents. I asked my parents their thoughts and my dad actually would rather not know right away because of his own nervousness and heart ache. It's amazing how guys do deal with things differently at times. I would love to tell the world this kind of news if I could but I know the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, my husband seems much better after the funeral but I am afraid that it hasn't really hit him yet that she is gone. Probably wont until the first holidays without her and everything :(
Is Sophia getting closer to leaving the NICU? Glad that she has been improving in regards to her lungs and jaundice :hugs: and thank goodness for that chaplain being there. You have him and your other daughter watching over Sophia, making sure that she is alright. Love you honey.

Lisa, glad that AF is more normal! A very good sign :) I didn't have my first ultrasound until 10 weeks the first time and this time I had mine at 8 weeks. So not more, but earlier which settled my mind a bit :hugs:
You will get your rainbow. And planning the nursery will be a joy :flower:
Oh and I also bought a doppler this time around but not until the second trimester and even then she moved around so much that I found it stressful. Didn't use it again until today and found her HB right away. It is wonderful for reassurance.

Leslie, when you find out that you are pregnant again I do hope that your mother will at least want to know. It is always nice to have some family to tell because they are your support when you are scared and sad :hugs:
Men do deal differently. It makes it much more difficult to understand them and I think that sometimes it makes them seem more cold than we are. But they do hurt and they do care. They just have odd ways of demonstrating it :( sending you more :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, is the kitten rough on you with a new baby too? I saw a ferret (my niece's actually) that I wanted so bad but we can't have one where we currently live. It was so affectionate though and I love their curiosity!
> Hugs and kisses for Simon!
> 
> . <3

hi hon, our new kitty settled in really well, its like he was always here . 
he is a good little guy, very playfull but sleeps lots too. 
ferrets make good pets, if u have um from really small. 
u gottta get um young though cos if not handled they go a little wild.
welcolme back, sorry ye had a rough time of it the last while xxxxx hugs xx
simon says thanks :)
hope u and LO are doin well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry haven't been on much. I will not have much time from now on. I have 3 girls to take care of now!
> 
> 
> 
> Laura, are the seizures Simon gets because of the complications from labor(his stroke)? I would love to see how cure Simon looks. He sounds like such a sweetheart.
> 
> .
> 
> :

hi jess xxx 
no wonder u r busy hon xxx
hope ur having some time for u, xx :)
prob not :) xxx

they said for now calling um secondary to the stroke, he hasn't had any since the hospital thank god,
they wont know for sure till later if epilepsy or not. 
hopefully but if it is its treatable now with meds,my mom has it and she is fine. :)
he has 50/50 chance of it not being epilepsy so il go with good 50% :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I'm off to the NICU now. :( . Dh and I practically live in the hospital. We have gone many whole entire nights over there just to be close to Sophia. Looks like she will be spending her 1 weeks b-day in the NICU. :( . I will be there though, at 4am to celebrate her 1 week of life with her. They plan on releasing her tomorrow on the condition that they start to see weight gain. She has lost 3.5 oz, which is pretty good considering all of the trauma she went through and she was only being fed sugar water through an iv the first 48 hours of life. Now that her lungs are fully functioning and her Jaundice is getting a tad bit better she is less sleepy and more alert, so she is starting to feed much better. It was so sad seeing her hooked up to all of those machines and watching her rapid breathing and how low her oxygen was. Thank God those problems have cleared up and all that is left is for her to start gaining some ounces.
> 
> BTW, something heart wrenching and amazing at the same time happened while we were visiting little Sophia yesterday. I was feeling incredible depressed and we didn't have time to go to our church and ask our pastor to come to the hospital to do a prayer and give a blessing to Sophia. We were in the meditation room and a familiar looking man walked in. The second I recognized his face I started crying. He was the chaplain that came when I had my miscarriage. He prayed for us and our baby girl that died. My husband saw my face when I saw him, I felt like the wound of the mc was opened up again. So my dh went up to him and he remembered us. He told the chaplain what was going on and that we were blessed with another baby girl. So the chaplain met up with us in the NICU and did a prayer and blessed little Sophia. It was very emotional for all of us, even the chaplain was crying. Him and my husband did the most beautiful prayer for little Sophia. I was very blessed to have bumped into this humble man and have him pray for our daughter. Just thought I would share that with all of you. Take care ladies. :hugs:[/QU
> 
> aw hugs hon, hope she is home really soon, I know it is really hard when they r in the neo, thank god she is on the way up xxxx
> we got simon blessed in the neo too,was lovely , xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Is it weird that i just made a list so i can get everyones names right and remember where everyone is up to?! hah
> 
> AFM - My AF showed up 4 days early last night. It is MUCH less painful than the last one and much more like a normal AF. Im hoping my fiancé gives us the ok to try again. He wanted to make sure that i was as healthy as possible before we started again. Looking forward to it!! Did you ladies get more US the second time round?? i dont think i could stand the thought of this happening again and not knowing for 3 weeks like last time.
> Im painting my house at the moment and i just painted what will be the babies room. Im hoping ill get to have get to have my lil one this time and decorate a lovely room for him or her.

I did the same ages ago , hee hee.
hard to keep track till u been here a bit but they r a great bunch of girls :)

I def got more scans.
had one at 7 weeks , my own private one at 8 ish weeks cos 7 weeks was before lile stopped growing and I was paranoid.
then had lots more cos I was considered high risk cos of my liver.
hopefully u will hve beautifull LO in that room before u know it,
I swear it really does fly once u get to a bit beyond 12 weeks and start to relax a little :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Oh and i just wanted to say im really happy i found you ladies... talking to you all and reading your stories really helps me. I dont have anyone that understand in my life and whenever i try to talk about it i can see people getting uncomfortable coz they think they will upset me if they say anything but i just wanna talk about whats happened and my plan for the future and i can do that here with ppl that understand!!!
> 
> Thank you to you all!! <3

aw xxxx hugs xx
I feel the same ,u can see peoples eyes shifting away and know they r feeling awkward if I talk about it. I can talk about lile now easily enough, but no one really wants to hear . not in a mean way. 
just in a confused don't know what to say to u way :)


I had a Doppler borrowed from my sil, was great but u have to keep in your head that u cant always find hb and know just cos u cant find it once doesn't mean bub is gone. they can panic u too. 
but once u get the hang of um u can nearly always find hb with patience.
also bub doesn't like it they will try to escape it 
I used it till I started having movement regularly xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys sorry billion posts again but pumping as well so one handed on comp :)

leslie I know im really crap., il put up pic soon I promise :)
OH is asleep in room with the cable so will hve to be later xxx 
hope alls well with u xxx

amy hugs hon, u ok? xxx
hope ur vacation was alright and u r doin ok xxxx

angel how u and pierce doing? xxx

hi and hugs to all. xx

no news here :)
but quite happy that way :)


----------



## jen435

Jessica that was so kind of chaplain to pray for ur sweet Sophia. I pray she is home soon. Nicu is such a scary place for a baby to be and it breaks my heart to know she spent her first week there. But she will be home soon and ull.never want to put her down <3 i hope u and dh along with the girls are doing ok. 

Lisa i.had early scan at 7wks too. Cant see much til around 8+weeks. Telling ppl is hard to do but once ur into second tri i hope ull feel safer. I really would love for u to have bfp and a healthy baby by march. Im silently cheering and praying for u. I didnt use a doppler wasnervous id worry more. 

Laura ur talened pymping and typing. Does Simon sleep for you?

Bethany howare u?Im sorry about ur dh loss. Holidays will be hard first year just be there for him best ucan.<3 thankfully urrainbow will be here soon and i pray it helps ease his pain.:hugs:


----------



## jen435

Amy hi going to read ur thread now<3


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies :flower:

Bethany, big hugs babe. Im really hoping that your hubby is doing ok. :hugs:

Laura, how are you doing hun? I hope things are well with you and Simon. Im glad to hear that he hasnt had a seizure since the hospital and hope that it isnt epilepsy :( Poor little bubs. <3 Big hugs to you and LO!

Jess, that was a very sweet story. Someone is definitly watching over you and Sophia. I hope that she gets to come home as scheduled and is 100% now!

Angel, how are you and your bump doing???

Leslie, Im doing ok hun how are you? We are going to Long Island which is where my hubby's parents live. We are leaving tonight for a week so I may not be on here as much :( but Ill try and read up on my phone to check in on you ladies :)

Lisa, Im very glad you found this group too. :)

Jen, how is Zoey feeling? I hope that she is doing better with the acid reflux 

:wave: to anyone Ive missed and hope that everyone is doing well.

AFM~ Still bleeding and cramping is lingerng this time so Im thinking that there is still a little more left in there. I passed A LOT this second time so I cant imgine that there would be much left in there but Ive learned to never say never. :(

On a side note.. the following email just got sent out:

"Gayle called to let all know that she has a beautiful new granddaughter &#8230;&#8230;..mama and baby doing well named Sarah&#8230;&#8230;.Gayle is planning to come in to work and says she is on her way.
Congratulations to the new Grandma"

:dohh::shy::sad1::sad2::brat::cry::boat::hissy::help::gun::ignore::argh:
:sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel::sadangel:


----------



## Storked

Laura, sadly ferrets won't be pets we have anytime soon. Maybe when my kids are older :) but my niece's was super sweet, licking me like a puppy and wanting to play with my hair. My husband and I fell in love <3

Hey Jen, 21 weeks today and feel pretty good. I think I worry a little more for my FIL than I do for DH. His parents were the world to each other so I know his sweet dad is struggling. I love him so much. We are going to start visiting him more. I hope that the baby will cheer the both of them up :flower:

Amy, don't forget to try that one group on BBC for info. If you post you should get replies :flower:
So sorry about that email. Stuff like that is the last thing that you need to read, just makes it hurt more :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen how ye doin hon? 
u getting any rest?
yeah simon is really good for sleep thank god, he has his moments where he will be fussy and refuse to but on the whole he likes his sleep which is fab :)
if all else fails a drive sends him right off :)

amy thanks hon, I know ikt sucks ur still bleeding but if there is some left its better ur body keeps it up and gets it out, sorry hon xxxxxxxxx
huge hugs xxxx
I wish it was over for u already so u can try and move forwards xxxx
we will miss u for the week xxxxxxxxxxxx
love ya lots xx

Bethany , hi xxx
aw ur poor fil , how awfull xxxx hugs xxxx
baby will def be a comfort to him xxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany a love like that is incredible! No wonder ur husband is so amazing.<3 His fil i hope he is strong enough to get through this and its great ull visit more. May help ur hubby heal and his dad. The baby is a true blessing and Im so thankful your going to bring this child into ur family soon<3 Grandpa eill be busy then when u visit admiring his beautiful grand child<3

Amy dispite bleeding i hope u enjoy ny<3 relax rest and enjoy dh and his family. Love ya<3

Laura so lucky Simon sleeps.  Zoey sleeps 1230am to 2am... Then 330am to 5am alone after she falls asleep on me i can put her down. Then 5-11am she sleeps on me btw feedings. I dont sleep as Im scared to hurt her. But at her 7-8 feeding shes alert and stares up at me. I love our cuddle quiet time each morning. Sleeps over rated now a days i guess.


----------



## jen435

Jessica how are u and Sophia?? Thinking of u both<3

Angel how are you and lo doing?

Lisa and Leslie hi! How are you doing? Fxd for bfps soon.

Atm kobes a sweetheart and i feel bad to yell at him for tryin to lick baby or get into stuff.i love my fur baby and feel like i am constantly holding zoey and dont get to love him enough. Zoey still has reflux n gas. Family is saying i need to switch to formula. I said No!!! I refuse. I am changing my diet and if it doesnt work formula is last resort. I feel terrible in afternoon /evenings :( shes in too much pain and just screams n crys. Why is she ok midnight to noon though??? I dont get it. Feel like Im missing something. Jessica any experience on this one maybe?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophia came home yesterday. Here she is:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130628_190648_242.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aaronswoman79

The hairy arm holding her belongs to my husband lol. She looks a lot different than my other 2 daughters. Can't wait for the looks from people because none of us look alike lol. She looks chubby here but looks are deceiving. She is only 6 lbs so she needs to bulk up. She sleeps a lot and cries very little, so that worries me a bit. She will sometimes stay awake for 2 hours or so and just look around and stare at u. Very calm baby so far. Hopefully not too calm.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 
jen I must admit I do fall asleep for little bit with simon on me sometimes, not on purpose but by accident sometimes. I wake up in exactly same position,u only half sleep, u r still aware.
my parents had all of us in bed with um. having said that I do move him when I can to his basket :)

jen if ur too healthy it can affect milk too, u doint eat a lot of veg do u ?
they say too much veg like brocholi can cause gas in bub from ur milk or too much fruit.
maybe google bf diet to stop wind in bub? 
also another lady on dif thread said too much bread makes her bub fussy.
I think its different for all babies though.
u could be eatin something she is allergic to?


jess she is gorgeous xxx :)
simon was like that coming home too, he is 10 pound 4 now and roars the house down for his bottle :)
don't worry xxxx

hi and hugs to all. xxx
I was so sure I was gonna win money in lotto today, not so far anyway , just checked tickets :)


----------



## lilesMom

my little milky face :)
 



Attached Files:







1053425_10201382206220051_123699529_o.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jen435

Aww Laura Simon is so handsome! What a cutie!
Jessica Sophia is gorgeous! Im so glad she is home with the family!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Simon is such a handsome boy!And he is so big Laura! He looks bigger than his age. I hope my Sophia is able to bulk up. We struggled with her feedings. She is still getting over the jaundice. Her skin is still a tad bit yellow. The nurse came to weigh her today, and she didn't gain an ounce. But she is slowly eating more so I am hoping that she will start picking up weight soon. She is still 2 ounces below her birth weight. I also expected a chubby robust baby, so its hard seeing her so skinny. I am hoping that now she is out of the NICU she will start recovering. The hospital I go to puts a lot of pressure on us about weight gain. My daughter was in the NICU for over a week. She was only on sugar water for the first 2 days of life, then she was slowly tube fed for a couple of days after that. I would think that only being 2 ounces down from her birth weight isn't that bad. Since yesterday she has started eating a lot more, so I hope and pray that when she sees the pedi on Wednesday, she will have gained some weight. They want her to gain an ounce a day. And we are doing everything we can to get her to eat as much as she can. So the pressure is really on me to get to gain more. At times I feel like I can't even enjoy her because I am so scared about everything that happened her first week of life and I am scared about her having problems gaining. To top it off, I am pumping all of the time and the most I can get is 4 ml from each side. I can never get anymore than this, no matter what I do. The nurses think I have a glandular issue and it makes me feel incompetent that I can barely breastfeed my own baby. So I have been forced to formula feed her. Plus it didn't help that she was tube fed and bottle fed in the NICU and I wan't allowed to breastfeed her. On top of everything she has had thrush ( yeast infection) on her tongue due to the strong dosages of antibiotics she had to take her first week of life to avoid pneumonia because of the amniotic fluid build up in her lungs. :nope:


----------



## jen435

Jessica :hugs: Praying her picking up on feeding now that shes home helps her gain quickly. I hope her jaundice goes away also. Its scary to not know babysir weight at home andsee them yelllow.i hope u see umprovement fast. U must been heart broken about bf but formula feed are healthy and its just as good. Urn doing whatsoever best for Sophia mommy<3 thrush sounds horrible but medicine prevented the worst. Jessica your doing wonderful<3 ddont let anything get you down ur baby is here enjoy her and ur doing everything to give her what she needs<3 i hope u get reassurance yiu need soon. Ur on ur way to a chubby healthy happy baby<3


----------



## jen435

Bethany Laura angel hi! How are you?

Amy thinking of you! Hope ur enjoying Dh family in ny<3

Today kobe gets groomed zoey and i go to Monday morning moms. Its pouring!! Wishing i had a big umbrella now. Impression excited for today but not about rain lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning!

Jess ~ Sophia is so precious! I imagine your other two are also glad she is home :cloud9: Sorry she had such a tough start, but glad things are looking up. At least with bottle feeding your other DDs can be involved...as for pumping small amounts, have you tried Fenugreek? Worked for my sister and a few other ladies I know...they went from low milk supply to quite bountiful! 

Jen ~ Poor little Zoey whaling at night. Have you read "The Happiest Baby?" It talks about the 5 S's (Shhh, swaddle, sucking, sway...I forgot the other) and the missing "4th trimester" that recreates the in utero environment and soothe the baby. As for foods you eat passing through your breast milk :shrug: What I've read it suggest to try omitting a food for three days at a time (start with milk, if you drink it) and see if that eases her gas, if it doesn't then that isn't the culprit and move on to something else you eat often. Hope your Mommy Morning goes well... Stay dry! Any plans for returning to work? 

Laura ~ Prince Simon...what a cutie! :baby: Hope the pumping is still going well. Is your liver and general health alright now? 

Bethany ~ :hugs: Have you started shopping for your LO yet? 

Amy ~ I think of you and I get the tune, "Cruisin" with Gwyneth Paltrow & Huey Lewis stuck in my head! Hope NY is treating you guys well! "...I love it when we're cruising together..." Safe travels xoxo

Leslie & Lisa ~ So what CD are you ladies on? :dust: and :bunny:

AFM ~ Shower #3 is complete! Was so nice having our friends over for some BBQ! The weather was perfect, the caterer was spot on, and the company was a crew of friends that have been on this journey with us for over a year. There was genuine good will and cheer being spread, it was a successful day! I've just got two things to pick up, one being a white noise machine, and we should be all set! Yikes! Sometimes still cannot believe this is it!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks xxx


jess simon only started bulking up in last 2 weeks, he is 5 weeks tmoro, dont worry sophia will too, simon only had tpn and tube feeds for about 5 days, they gave him some lipids too cos he went over 2 days on tpn (sugars), then tube fed as well for little bit.
they come on so well once home, she will fly it xxx
it took a good while for my milk to start up. xxx over 5 days.
I was so stressed. 
stress makes it stall.
don't go over 5 hrs between pumps even at ntm try do every 3 hrs on the button, 
espeacially for first few weeks. 
pumo beyond empty, I pumped for 20 mins each side until recently.
now I do 2 mins beyond empty.
alternate sides, do 10 mins left, ten right, say 5 left then 5 right, give um breaks.
reposition pump if it stops and see if that helps.
don't worry it will happen for u and if it formula is great too xxx
im just passin on tips I got over last few weeks. xx
oats herlp too, if u like porridge?
and fennel tea supposed to which I haven't found, cant get it in shop[s, tried 5 shops.
I get 3-5 ounces each time I [upm now but I wsas only getting a few m,ils each time for about a week and thought I never get milk up xx
try pumping while holding her and try skin to skin, does help xxx
or even look at her and think of her name while pumping . 
im gonna post in case I lose this, one handed lol again :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen hve fun at ur Monday moms xxx

angel how ye doin hon? xxx
I feel much better, still on blood pressure tabs and iron tabs but im down to half dose on my own instructions cos was throwing up on um I feel fine though, heaps better than I did.
they do blood tests at 6 weeks to check liver, thyroid iron etc.
they said until then ur body would be haywire anyway so at 6 weeks should get proper picture :)
id say il be fine :) thanks xxxx
shower num 3 :) u r popular, too right too :)
my second shower never happened think my sis got too busy to organise it :)
she has 2 smallies and works full time too.

I think simon wants me skinny,anytime I make food, he cries just as its cooked:)
starving :)

oh jess thas another thing make sure u eat protein and a little of everything for milk.
and drink loads x
not tryin to be bossy just sayin in case u didn't hear, I picked up lots of pumping tips in 8 days in the neo :)

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Storked

Jen, it is true that my in-laws were wonderful example of marriage. Sad that my kids can't grow up seeing that. My maternal grandparents were so perfect for one another that we all idolize it. Sad that my kids won't be able to do that with in-laws because they will never see them together, you know?
Aw cuddle Zoey for me! And don't feel bad for your pup- Zoey will be big enough before you know it that he will get double the attention from the both of you :flower:

Jessica, Sophia is adorable. I bet that she will gain weight soon enough :hugs: I had apiece that was a calm baby like her. She was such a joy to be around :)

Laura, Simon is a cutie! Haha he cries when you cook? He wants to smell milk, not food ;)

Amy, enjoy NY!

Angel, can't believe how close you are to seeing your son! With all the shopping just about done does it feel more real?
We have purchased some clothes here and there for Lorelei but no big items yet. Researching carseats and strollers is giving me a headache :) I had been thinking of the Joovy Caboose but that would be best if we didn't have another until Lorelei would be 4 and I will want another before then so..may just suck it up and get a stroller to hold a single for now and buy bigger when our family grows more. I need to quit trying to plan ahead for the next few years :)

Lisa and Leslie, update us ladies! :flower:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/7163286A-D0FC-4D23-B818-6977636BA8F7-7425-00000ABBB74F2153_zpsd1de96c2.jpg

A couple of newborn outfits that will be easy enough to get on her :)

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/9B30D14E-769B-412F-99CF-2B5452AE79A7-7425-00000ABBCB654DB0_zpsf6a31728.jpg

This onesie is for when she is older. The bottom really looks like a lady bug too. It is so cute! My husband almost bought a kid's bug catcher to go with it. He loves nature and can't wait to take our kids out for catching fish for our tank or playing with snakes and frogs and lizards. He brought a grasshopper inside for our cat to play with *shakes head*


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany how cute :) 
they r just gorgeous xxx

yeah simon doesn't realise for me to make him milk I gotta eat , hee hee :)
its just bad timing really , he wakes lots in eve and eat lots, he tanks up for nt time ;)
my mom said we used to all do it when small too. Ive had burnt dinner 3 dasy running :) 
I still just eat it cos no time to start from scratch when that hungry ;)
making booby milk makes a girl hungry :)


----------



## lilesMom

all the clothes are cute but I love the one with the monkey on :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- my mom does want to know when I am pregnant, it is my father that felt otherwise. My mom will have trouble keeping from him and it would come out anyway but I will def tell my mother. I am so close to both of them so knowing that at least she is in the loop is important to me.
Those onesies are soooo adorable!!! I bet you can't wait to put them to use;)

Amy- my mother grew up in Long Island and we used to visit my grandparents there. I live a couple hours away in the Poughkeepsie area. Hope you are enjoying and are feeling a bit better. 

Jess and Laura- adorable little ones! I hope Sophia's weight starts climbing. It sounds like you are doing everything you can so hopefully you won't be too hard on yourself. 
Love how you are always in good spirits Laura! Random thought but it really spreads when others are like that :)

Jen- pouring here too and I am hating it! Seems like the rain will not go away. Hope you enjoyed mommies group! 

Angel-yay on baby shower and you being so close! Must be surreal. 
I'm on CD 10 so it's getting real and I am starting to worry. I know I can't control the outcome but doesn't make me worry less. 

AFM- just went back to work after a week off for first wedding anniversary. Now as I said today is CD 10 ahhhhhhh... We will see how this goes. I said I wasn't going to calculate but I am already going back on my word

How's it going over there Lisa?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thank you so much for all the advice ladies. Every time I feel down, all of you know the right things to say to keep my spirits up. I think I am suffering post-partum depression. The situation in my house is not too good right now. My 7 year old is not adjusting good to Sophia, she is quite jealous and I am trying to hard to cuddle with her and give her enough attention. I am putting her to sleep at night and bringing her to my bed in the morning because she loves sleeping and cuddling with me. But its not enough for her. She is complaining about aches and pains and saying she is depressed and it breaks my heart to see her like this. Since Sophia was born at times I feel happy and other times I feel doomed. It makes me feel guilty to feel all of this. Everything happened so quickly and then she was just whisked away from me right after she was born. I hope I can start enjoying her soon and not feel so weird at times. I think my hormones are out of whack. On top of everything, every time I breast pump, I feel this deep depression... don't know where in the world this comes from. :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thank you all for putting up with my being so self-centered. I know all of you have your own problems and I usually try not to talk so much about myself and listen to all of your problems. I just feel a bit overwhelmed lately. 

Bethany, your babies outfits are so cute. Now is the perfect time to start preparing, at least little by little. Now that you are past the half way point, the time is gonna fly. 

Jen, my daughter Natalie (my 7 year old) suffered horrible reflux, she would spit up after every single feeding, no matter what we did. We kept her propped up, tried different formulas, and prescribed ones. We thought she had different food allergies, on top of everything she suffered from horrible eczema and asthma. Unfortunately, she still suffers asthma and eczema and she is starting to talk about getting acid reflux again so we need to get her into the docs and also to get her mood stabilized. We also bought her a mattress pad that props babies up and makes them sleep at an angle. That didn't work for her either. Hopefully with the help of Zoey's pediatrician, they can prescribe a good treatment plan for her. I know it is incredibly difficult to see your little girl suffer hon. I hope things get better for her soon. 

Leslie, Happy Anniversary to you and your husband!! I hope both of you enjoyed your first Anniversary together and will enjoy many many more. I also hope this will be your lucky cycle. 

Hi Lisa, where are you hon? I hope things are going better for you. We are all thinking about you over here. 

Angel, wow 3 baby showers, you are all set!! These last few weeks are gonna go by so quickly. You will have your little man here before you know it. I can't wait to see the pics of him and how handsome he will be!! Thank you for all of the advice on the breast feeding. :)

Amy, I hope your trip to NY is going to help you as you go through this process of healing. I also hope that you find peace. Try and enjoy yourself. This time if so important for you and your dh. Hold on to him nice and tight!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie hi hon and thanks xxx
im not always in good form but I do try and focus on better parts of stuff :)
no point dwelling on the bad stuff as much as we can xx
once its gone , its gone and im grateful that things r looking up :) xx
hurray cd 10, BD time ;) 
happy BDing :) xxxx
don't forget cd 12 m, its my magic day :) 
il be keeping my fingers crossed for u hon xx
remember ur more fertile after a loss, I caught first time.
no pressure but no reason why u cant either hon xx
if it doesn't happen just know its cos ur body isn't ready and better to wait a tiny bit for healthy LO than another heartbreaking loss xxx
best of luck and happy BDing ;)


----------



## lilesMom

hi jess, 
jess I threatened to give up pumping a million times, even the sound of the pump had me dreading it for a bit, but u honestly do get so used to it, it gets easier and more normal. know if u keep it up its great but if u have too much demands on ur time (which u have loads ) then it is no harm to stop hon xxxxi used to cry pumping sometimes I was hormonal and confused and a bit scared for simon. 
It gets a lot better I promise xxx
hugs xxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thx so much Laura. At times I feel like the NICU stay really screwed with my mental state. I still suffer from edema because I didn't rest enough or elevate my legs enough. My feet and ankles looked like swollen balloons, kinda scary to look at actually. You were also pumped up with and iv and pitocin so I am sure you suffered edema also. My husband and I spent day and night over there, and I feel like my lack of bonding with her the first week of her life has affected my emotional state. I am trying to bond more with her in hopes that I start to feel better. I have only been able to put her to my breast once because her thrush is almost gone. I was given specific orders not to breastfeed because she would transmit the yeast infection to my breast and it could go back and forth between us. The first time I put her to my breast I felt like crying because she was actually looking for my milk and tried to suckle but nothing would come out. So I am going to start pumping more and going out later to buy the supplements that you and Angel suggested. Thank you so much!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thank you all for putting up with my being so self-centered. I know all of you have your own problems and I usually try not to talk so much about myself and listen to all of your problems. I just feel a bit overwhelmed lately.

Jess ~ Please please don't feel like you are being self-centered. What you need right now is a safe avenue to vent your fears, feelings of guilt and frustrations and I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say, we are all ears (eyes in this case). Get it out here...what you are feeling is normal and I bet you are very overwhelmed. :hugs: Don't forget to take a moment to yourself...and I vote if the bf is adding that sense of overwhelmed, then stop pumping and go solely to formula :)

Bethany ~ Little girl things are so darling!! How seeeet! 

Laura ~ Glad your blood pressure is stable. FX'd your liver levels are good too! 

Lisa, Jen & Amy ~ Hope you've had a good Monday. 

Leslie ~ CD10...eeeeek! It's GO time! I believe you said you don't use ovulation strips, so provided you have a typical 28 days cycle you should O in the next 4 days! Catch that eggy :spermy: You said you weren't going to calculate, so it doesn't count if I do it for you! :haha: :bunny:

AFM ~ 3 more Monday progesterone injections, then time to start shaking this boy loose! My BHs have become quite gnarly...growing pains they say! Watch him stay until 40+ weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess- thank you. No you are not being self centered! As Angel said you need to vent and this s the place to do it. This is what we are here for. I hope things get better for you and I am sure they will. I can imagine it being an adjustment with 3 girls and finally bringing Sophia home. 

Laura- thank you again! I will focus on CD 12 :). Your words are comforting during a tough time. Is if really true you are more fertile after loss?

Angel-haha thanks for counting for me! I am counting though and it is backfiring...

AFM- as I said calculating is backfiring because my brain won't shut off. Last night was tough. I felt pressure to BD and then became emotional thinking about everything. It just doesn't feel fair to be back here. Hard for me to stay positive and it is sad because we have only started and could be a long road!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Question....does anyone know when ttc if you should DTD in a specific position? I have read so many different things so wondered others thoughts/ experiences


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thx so much Laura. At times I feel like the NICU stay really screwed with my mental state. I still suffer from edema because I didn't rest enough or elevate my legs enough. My feet and ankles looked like swollen balloons, kinda scary to look at actually. You were also pumped up with and iv and pitocin so I am sure you suffered edema also. My husband and I spent day and night over there, and I feel like my lack of bonding with her the first week of her life has affected my emotional state. I am trying to bond more with her in hopes that I start to feel better. I have only been able to put her to my breast once because her thrush is almost gone. I was given specific orders not to breastfeed because she would transmit the yeast infection to my breast and it could go back and forth between us. The first time I put her to my breast I felt like crying because she was actually looking for my milk and tried to suckle but nothing would come out. So I am going to start pumping more and going out later to buy the supplements that you and Angel suggested. Thank you so much!! :hugs:

of course u would be upset hon xx
its not easy, I felt jealous of people who just have their babies, stay 2 days and go home :) I felt it was unfair on simon the start he had in life.
but now I just thank god he got through it all and is flying. 
it wasn't ideal birth and first week and a half for simon, but he wont remember it and im just grateful he is here with me now ;) xxx
hugs hon xx
u will feel better , it just takes a little time to start to forget about it all xxx
yeah I did have swelling, its mostly gone, it got much better when they put me on blood pressure tablets and got slowly better and better as time goes on. xx
in a few weeks u wont know urself, u wil feel much much more normal xxx
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jen435

We used him on top because it kept swimmers in andvid prop myself up on pillows after to help them make was to cervix. Bethany recommeed softcups to us i love using them to keep swimmers closer longer. I also used preseed. I think there is another lubrication to use also but can recall name. Id say any position that u can stay in to keep swimmersvin longest is best. :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Jess- thank you. No you are not being self centered! As Angel said you need to vent and this s the place to do it. This is what we are here for. I hope things get better for you and I am sure they will. I can imagine it being an adjustment with 3 girls and finally bringing Sophia home.
> 
> Laura- thank you again! I will focus on CD 12 :). Your words are comforting during a tough time. Is if really true you are more fertile after loss?
> 
> Angel-haha thanks for counting for me! I am counting though and it is backfiring...
> 
> AFM- as I said calculating is backfiring because my brain won't shut off. Last night was tough. I felt pressure to BD and then became emotional thinking about everything. It just doesn't feel fair to be back here. Hard for me to stay positive and it is sad because we have only started and could be a long road!

ive read it in countless places that u r more fertile after and my sil and me both caught first try after loss, for want of a nicer way to phrase it, u r starting on a clean sheet uterus wise. if u had any build up or problems they should be cleared out by d and c . plus ur hormones are geared up to be pregnant which cant hurt xxx
I don't think its possible not to count when u want it so bad hon xx
don't be hard on urself , count away :)
just don't put pressure on urself , stress is bad for u in every way so try ur best to give urself time to relax and enjoy bd too :)
I didn't bd for most of my preg cos of being paranoid in start and then cos of my back and general awkwardness . now I cant cos of stitches :)
so enjoy it while ur able :) u wil get ur bfp in no time ;)
did it take u long of tryin last time to get bfp hon? xx
it def isn't fair to be back ttc again, we have all been there hon, 
but u have a fresh start now to have ur lovely rainbow bub xxx
best of luck :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Question....does anyone know when ttc if you should DTD in a specific position? I have read so many different things so wondered others thoughts/ experiences

ok total blush here but...... :)
I think the deeper the better ,cos it gives swimmers better chance to stay in, stay propped up after, i used to curl up and go to sleep after with towel or something between my legs ;) 
my choice would be doggie or on ur back with one leg up on OH while he kneels, gets very deep and u get to stay lying down to let gravity do its best :)
do not pee, I think it flushes um, but could be just my weird thoughts :)
also best thing I thought is to make urself orgasm after. with or without OHs help :) I read it helps swimmers get up higher faster, I think it does work.
don't use regular lube if u do, cos it inhibits sperm.
I didn't know this for ages.


----------



## lilesMom

hi jen how u doin hon? 
hows zoey xx


----------



## jen435

Bethany love urn outfits!! :) sounds like dh is all prepared to what he wants to do once shes older! Also i know what u mean about a child seeing her grandparents relationship as my nanny and pop were amazing and picturing them makes me cry every time. But she will see the love u and urn dh have for eachother and learn from that. Urn giving her an amazing family to be in<3 she will be loved and spoiled. Btw i have the same monkey outfit excepts its pjs 

Angel white noise machine is great! Recomend one for the car as well! So excited your so close to holding pierce and Im so glad u had three amazing showers to celebrate him!!<3

Jessica Im so sorry your struggling btw Sophia and your 7 yr old :hugs: its hard to younger children to accept change and babysitter take alot of time and care. I really hope you can start enjoying Sophia more and u can maybe include your 7yr old in her activies. Like tummy time baths go for walks together when urn feeling better ect. Im not sure how id handle it as Im not experienced but i do hope it gets better for you<3 thank you for sharing urn experience with me i didnt know reflux could be a condition that remains with the child i feel bad for your daughter its horrible watchibg ur child in pain. I hope doctor can help her<3 hang in there it wont be like this for long. My friend shared with me a saying "and this to shall pass" Im sure u know all to well this infant stage goes by too fast so try to soak it up and include dds as much as possible. Let hervpick movies or tv shows to cuddle with all together. I hope it gets easier for u.<3


----------



## jen435

Laura sounds like ur a pump pro! :) i must start pumping but i feel zoey drains me dry! Goodness i hope shes gaining. I just love her to bits and peices! My mom and niece are visiting today. I think its funny how u say Simmon crys when ur foods done. Zoey does same to me. Sounds like they are hungry also :) how are u today?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura:) appreciate the details hehe.
Trying to keep my chin up about it. It took me 3 cycles first BFP so pretty quick. 
Ido use regular lube... Because of my pain issues I have no choice but to use water based. Spoke with doc about it and because I got pregnant that quick with using lube she didn't feel it was an issue. If I have problems I will probably look into those other options. She said, and I have read this too, that there area by different opinions on the matter. I guess it's like anything else.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura sounds like ur a pump pro! :) i must start pumping but i feel zoey drains me dry! Goodness i hope shes gaining. I just love her to bits and peices! My mom and niece are visiting today. I think its funny how u say Simmon crys when ur foods done. Zoey does same to me. Sounds like they are hungry also :) how are u today?

thanks hon xx
I wouldn't say pro but I am getting fairly used to doing it now ;)
yest I tried just giving him booby milk bottle in morn and one at nt , was tryin to get some milk stored so I could stop in month or 2.
he wasn't having it :)
he didn't poo all day yest and half of today. 
I went back to normal last nt of every second feed , 
he is back to normal now, gave me 2 giant ones earlier so he is fine again,:)
he wasn't eatin enough either for the day cos his tummy wasn't freed out.
so simon decided me I wont give up pumping for foreseeable future now ;)
he gets on really well as he is so im not changing it :)
is zoey having good few nappies dirty and wet?
nurses said it is only way to tell, that along with weight gain obvs but u cant tell that for awhile.
does she settle after eating? if she does then she is getting enough.
she would let u know if hungry :) xxxx
im sure she is flying xxx
have fun with mom and niece xxx
I just got a snooze on couch, was lovely ;)
have consultant tomor for simon , 
im not sure what he is gonna do or say tomor.
I suppose just to check up on simon :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks Laura:) appreciate the details hehe.
> Trying to keep my chin up about it. It took me 3 cycles first BFP so pretty quick.
> Ido use regular lube... Because of my pain issues I have no choice but to use water based. Spoke with doc about it and because I got pregnant that quick with using lube she didn't feel it was an issue. If I have problems I will probably look into those other options. She said, and I have read this too, that there area by different opinions on the matter. I guess it's like anything else.

my first time it took me 3 cycles as well. this time I had to wait 3 months for my liver but when I tried got bfp right off, was so happy and surprised it was fast. u obvs very fertile so hon, it should be fast for u xxx
can u use preseed hon?
not sure if water based or not?
loads swear by it and is swimmer friendly :)
if u got bfp last time with reg lube then ur right shouldnt be a problem xx
im sorry I missed u joining here cos I was in hosp, I haven't had time to catch up on ur and lisa stories, xxx
docs differ on everything don't they, some opinions can be complete opposite to each other depending on who u talk to .


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just realized our lo's are all 2 weeks apart. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry ladies I've had a busy fews days and my fiancé was sick.

My AF has finished and we are now officially ttc again. Im excited about it!! I am scared that things will go wrong again but trying to stay positive. We got bfp first time last time so we are hoping for the same thing again this time. i am currently on CD 8.

Leslie - We just did him on top and him stay in for as long as possible after and put a pillow under me and just go to sleep. Worked for us!! Fingers crossed for this time also.

Laura & Jess - Your lil ones are so cute!! Cant wait till i can hold my own in my arms.

Angel - So close for you. You must be so happy!!

Bethany - Seeing those little outfits and hearing your DH planning things to do with you LO is so cute. Makes me want it for myself so bad!!

Actually something odd happened this weekend... I told you guys i had ongoing stomach pain after my op (well actually i had stomach pain from 6 weeks when my baby stopped growing). Well my fiance is having stomach pains at the moment and describe them very similar to the pain i had. He went to the doctor and they said they think its just a virus causing the pain. They said it may last for weeks.
Is it possible that the pain i was getting was completely unrelated or did this virus cause the whole thing!!??


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

lisa ur pains could easily hve been the virus, I doubt it would csause mc though.
our bodies protect bub when sick.
most likely was chromosome problem and no fault or blame attached. xxx
I know it is nice to pinpoint areason
but often there is none, hope ye both feel better soon xxx 

no news here, 
pumping before I go to hosp with simon xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I hope Simon's visit with the Dr goes well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks Laura:) appreciate the details hehe.
> Trying to keep my chin up about it. It took me 3 cycles first BFP so pretty quick.
> Ido use regular lube... Because of my pain issues I have no choice but to use water based. Spoke with doc about it and because I got pregnant that quick with using lube she didn't feel it was an issue. If I have problems I will probably look into those other options. She said, and I have read this too, that there area by different opinions on the matter. I guess it's like anything else.

Lubricants...if you have any concerns look into the brand called Yes Baby at yesyesyes.org. Organic, paraben free...I'm a fan and have ordered from site and amazon :)

Position...it has been my experience that position doesn't matter. Get those swimmers in there, then put your hips up for 15 minutes. Happy BDing :bunny:

:wave: ladies! 

Lisa ~ I second what Laura said xoxo 

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ I hope Simon's visit with the Dr goes well!

thanks babe they were very happy with him :)
they said he is thriving, which he is :)
still same plan, do physio, OT, stroke clinic and keep up visits with neurologist and neotologist(not sur eif this is right spelling, baby consultant essentially :) ) . but all good for now ;) 
thanks xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxxx
hope alls well with everyone xxxxxx


----------



## jen435

Laura such great news that no changes and simon is doing well :)

Zoey weighs 8lbs 1.5oz shes getting so long! I cant wait to find out at her wellness visit on tuesday


----------



## jen435

Hi to everyone!

Amy hope ur having good time in ny!
Bethany Jess Lisa Leslie Angel hope all is well. How are you?


----------



## Storked

Leslie, CD 12 for you? How is it going? :) yes TTC does suck and I hope that you get a BFP quickly! The 9 months it took for mine were hell :hugs:
As for positions: missionary did the trick for me hehe! I see that Jen already recommended softcups too- they can totally help! They are a shallow, disposable menstrual cup. But you can insert one after BD to hold the sperm up close to your cervix :flower:

Jessica, how are you honey? How has Sophia been doing now that you guys are finally home?

Angel, can't believe how close you are! I bet you are counting down eagerly :D

Jen, how cute that Zoey and Lorelei have matching outfits ;)
How are you doing? Enjoying your time out with Zoey? How was our appointment?

Lisa, CD 9! Woohoo! You will have your BFP before you know it :hugs:
Hope that it has been a virus causing you pain because then you know that it will eventually go away!

Laura, glad that Simon had a great appointment :happydance:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/0eb74ba808d9f90f60770ae1bdfea625_zps7f69f86d.jpg

Dinner!

DH and I went and bought me a pregnancy pillow. Can't wait to try it! Now if only I could decide on a car seat and stroller. Looking at that stuff gives me a headache. I had planned to get a sit n stand stroller as a way of planning ahead for when I have two kids but depending on how soon I get pregnant after Lorelei...she may not be old enough for it. So I should just suck it up and get a stroller for one. And now I can't make up my mind. Why must it be hard?!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! How are all of you? Sophia had her first appointment with the pediatrician today. She gained 5 oz in 3 days!! We were so excited. She is about 1.5 weeks away from her due date. So they say they are going to re-adjust her age because technical I was only 36.5 weeks pregnant when I had her ( late ovulation). So basically if I were still pregnant, I would be about 38.5 weeks according to the doc ( I know, kinda confusing) lol. She is already measuring 22 inches!! The doc and nurse say she is very tall, especially for how early she was born. He told us her measurements are probably always going to be all over the place, but that she is still within normal range, except for height. Something interesting, she has huge hands and feet, extremely long fingers and toes. She doesn't even fit into the 0-3 month mittens because her fingers are so long. lol. I'm gonna post pics as soon as I can. 

Amy, I hope you are having a good trip in NY. I've never been there before. Give us details about your trip when you come back! :hugs:

Laura, so glad to hear Simon is doing great!! You must be proud of your little guy!! He sounds like a strong little boy, especially for all that he has been through. Give Simon a :kiss: from me. :hugs:

Leslie, I am sure you are anxiously awaiting that bfp! We are all cheering you on over here. We have all been through it so we know how frustrating the wait can be! :hugs: 

Lisa, I hope you and your fiance recover from that stomach virus as soon as possible. The nurse was telling me that at this time of year the rotavirus is going around here in the states. I guess its going around over there too. Your on cd 8 correct? Can't wait to see if you get your bfp this time around!! Were all here cheering you on hon. :hugs:

Bethany, your dinner looks absolutely delicious!! I am craving some high carb pasta right now. lol. That pic made me hungry. Enjoy that new pregnancy pillow. It was a Godsend for me. It really helps you to stay propped on your side and keep you comfy. As for car seats and strollers. That was very difficult for me also. There are so many to choose from, and of course you always want the safest and most comfortable for baby and at a decent price. I am sure you will make the best choice for your lo. :hugs:

Jen, wow Zoey is getting so big. She is gonna get really heavy to carry soon enough. I am so glad she is nice, big and healthy. She is a beautiful little girl. I hope her doc appointment goes great next Tuesday. Have you taken her out much yet? The docs and nurses told me not to take Sophia to any enclosed environments like malls or stores, because of germs and viruses. They told me open areas like parks are safer though, but just to watch out for the heat, and maybe take her to the park in the evening when it cools down. Give Zoey a :kiss: from me. :hugs:

Angel, the big day is getting closer and closer. So how are you feeling? Are you and dh ready for Pierce? I can't wait until you give birth and post pics of your little man. Dh is gonna be so proud of his son!! Enjoy these last few weeks or your pregnancy hon. :hugs:

Take care ladies!! :hugs: to all


----------



## Lisa85

Jess - Im so glad little sophia is getting bigger and stronger every day!!
Im CD 9 today i believe. Nearly ideal time!! :happydance:

Laura and angel - Thank you. I do find myself trying to find reasons why this happened even though i know it was probably a chromosome thing. I had myself convinced it was from the flu vac a few weeks ago. :dohh:

Jen - Good luck with the wellness visit next week. Im doing pretty good thank you. Getting impatient already for my BFP. haha!

Bethany - Your dinner does look yummy. its making me very hungry!! 

Leslie - Hope you're enjoying the BD ;) Counting down the days until you can take a :test:?

Amy - Enjoy NY. Im jealous!! 

AFM - I need your opinions on something. If you remember i quit my job recently and have just been home relaxing and painting etc lately. I havent looked into a new job at all because i wasnt sure what i wanted to do. I hated my old job as an insurance broker probably mostly because of my boss.
I had a call from a guy i used to know through work to offer me a job as an insurance broker account manager (good well paid job). He wants me to come in next week to discuss it.
A few problems... 
1. I didnt like insurance broking that much but its good money.
2. Is it rude to get a job where they are planning a future for me when i know very well i should be pregnant soon.
3. i didn't want to be stressed this time during my pregnancy but can i really not work this whole time!! or should i just get temp work i not get paid ad much?
HELP!!!! i dont know what to do. :nope:

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, Sophia is gaining so glad that you don't have to worry about that so much :)
Can't wait to see more pictures of your girl! 

Lisa, wish I could give you an answer about the job! I guess it is something that you and your SO just need to get together and discuss and think about. You may even try it for a time to see if you would like this job better this time. And if not you could always quit and look at other options :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany - I wish you could give me the answer too!! haha oh well. Ill guess ill go to the interview and see what they have to say.

How are you feeling?


----------



## jen435

Lisa goodluck with interview! Was it just ur boss maybe that made u hate ur job or the actial work? Employers can hire pregnant women if ur planning to work after maternity leave why not give job a try? What does So say about it? You must do whats best for you and do what u wont regret. Perhaps it might be a distraction to ttc and help ur 40emwks go quickly if u decide to take it.

Leslie hope ur having fun bding! Fxd for ur bfp in mext few days.

Jessica soglad sophias gaoning weight as well. Way to go mommy! How is ur daughter does she seem too be adjusying a little?

Angel its getting close!! Have u washed allof Pierces clothing yet? That part eas my favorite" is ur hosp bag packed or u waoting a lil longerZ?

Bethany yum!!"i cut out dairy sppicy acidic and citrus foods so craving it now! :) hmmm we got graco click and go sysyem. Very easy to use! Youll know soon. 

Everyone whats ur take on vaccinations?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Lisa! I'm on CD 13 so we are so close in days! Hope you and fiancé are feeling ok despite virus. Job situation is tough, but Jen is right that you can always start work before pregnant and come back. Depends on how strongly you would like to work, if you can afford not to etc. doesn't hurt to interview either way!

Laura- great on Simon thriving according to doc and doing well. How are you doing?

Angel- thanks will keep lubricant in mind. Says there is citric acid in it so not sure if that would work. My skin is sensitive to everything! How are you feeling?

Jen- thanks! :) yes look forward to testing...speaking of when did everyone usually test? I tested when I was 4 days late month before BFP and swore I wouldn't do that again because I became so upset when it was negative. Last time I waited until 9 days late.
How is Zoey doing? Good luck on appt!

Bethany- dinner looks amazing! What is it?
Things are going ok...CD 13. I was reading stuff on Internet ( I never stop with this) and it seems that couple other positions could be ok. May try that because don't want things to get boring and chore like if that makes sense. I can imagine 9 months to wait was tough but yay for the results and the fact that things are getting closer and closer! :)

Jess-thank you! yay for Sophia gaining weight! I am sure you feel much better. What would they be readjusting her age to?

AFM- nothing much is new here. 4th of July so I have a day off and am relaxing!
DH did tell a friend of his about mc finally. This friend is having fertility issues of his own so I encouraged him to mention. I am proud of him with this because I know it's hard. He has had a few losses in his life and it makes it harder to deal with.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Decided to read up on stuff , again. Looks like preseed is water based AND states on the site it is good for pelvic pain. I may give it a go! Also see it is in drug stores so i can get when i am out later.
Just felt like sharing :)


----------



## jen435

Hubby and i had fun with preseed and it worked for us! Fxd u like it also! I know walmart cvs carry it.

Enjoy your day off!!

Happy Fourth of July!!!


----------



## jen435

Doctor upped zoeys dose of zantac to .12ml daily. We started her on gripe water and she gets gas drops also. Hopefully she gets relief.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I am tired from shopping with my husband today. We went to a million stores to find game controllers for the PC hehe. Finally found some. How are you? :)

Jen, glad that Zoey is getting a higher dose- hope baby finds relief soon!
I am all for vaccinations. But I may delay some. Instead of Lorelei getting a lot at once, I may space them apart. :)

Leslie, dinner was spinach artichoke pasta! Next time I will add more spinach and artichoke though. I kept thinking that it needed more.
It is nice to keep sex from feeling monotonous when TTC. It can take the fun out of BD :)
I LOVED preseed! The have it at CVS. You should definitely give it a go! It felt much better to me than other lubes :flower:
Glad that your DH confided in a friend. That will help him heal from the loss too for sure. 
I would sometimes test before AF was due but I have never gotten an early BFP. Waiting until the day AF was due was the best. My first BFP I got when I was about a week late but this one I got the day period was due :flower:

Happy 4th of July guys!


----------



## Lisa85

Jen - Thanks for the advice. I think you're right. I should just go to the interview and see what they have to say. The guy sounded like they were really keen to get me and would accommodate any variations in the job i wanted. It is law here that they cant not employee me because i plan on getting pregnant but i dont want to let them down and we dont need the money. Luckily my DF has a good job. It would be good to have a distraction from ttc/1 trimester worries! would be good to have extra money to do the other renovations to our house i have been wanting.
Hopefully Zoey will be feeling better soon! :hugs:

Leslie - Thanks for the advice also. I'll definitely go to the interview and see what they have to say.
Yes we are very close... i hope we both get it this time. Because i got pregnant first time last time i think i will be really upset if the same thing doesnt happen this time.

Bethany - Haha!! Poor thing! Maybe just buy them online next time! Im good! CD 10 today and my DF has been saving up ;). BDing tonight!! hehe Im pretty sure we conceived around CD 11-12 last time because i got pains down there and then i got sick around CD 13-15 so we didnt do any BDing.

Hope you all had a happy 4th July!! Are you all from America?

Also did you ladies stop eating the things pregnant ladies cant from when you started ttc or waited until you knew you were pregnant? And did you eat fast food like mcdonalds while pregnant?

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, he was insistent that he get some today *shales head* :)
Have fun BD tonight! 
Yup, I live in Texas. I wouldn't have been too far from you though in April because I was in Thailand then :D 
I think I tried to abstain from things that pregnant ladies couldn't have during the TWW. But if AF came I would drown my sorrows in as much soda as I wanted! That sort of thing. Though I ate so much JUNK the TWW of my BFP. I didn't think that I was pregnant, that I had missed ovulation. Wanted junk, thought it was a sign of AF. I ate like 2 bags of cheddar sour cream chips :blush:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good question Lisa...I am wondering the same about the eating situation. I, myself, am trying not to take Advil ( unfortunately it is the one that works for me), cut down caffeine, and have little artificial sweeteners. I'm hypoglycemic so diet soda and sugar free is normal for me. Wen I was pregnant I thnk I used it as an excuse to eat way too much fast food. What are you going to do?
I am from America...live in NY.
I understand about wanting to get BFP first time. I didn't get mine first last time but will be equally upset if I don't. I guess our bodies will tell us when they are ready.

Bought preseed tonight at target! Will try tomorrow for CD14....eeekkk next few days are crucial! How much did you all use? I read on another thread others talking about how it can be a little slippery using too much?

Jen- hope the increase does th trick for Zoey and she feels better soon!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, good point about the meds! I also took some allergy meds during my TWW which scared the holy crap out of me when I got my positive so ladies, I would recommend avoiding that stuff if you can. To save on the worry. 
With the preseed, I didn't insert too much. When I used softcups I would squirt some in the cup before using too! But mostly I just used it externally. I had luck when I inserted some after BD too :blush:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I was guilty of drinking a lot of artificial sweeteners while pregnant. And thank God the baby is fine now. I repeatedly asked the docs about which artificial sweeteners were safe for baby. And they reassured me that most were safe, but to not drink them in excess. I never had Saccharin because it is unsafe, it crosses the placenta and can remain in fetal tissue. At times I craved sweets (especially towards the end of my pregnancy) and thought to myself that getting gestational diabetes would be way worse than drinking artificial sweeteners on occasion that have been deemed safe for pregnant women. But if I could do it over, I would try my very best to stay away from anything artificial, its so hard at times though when you feel you have no will power. lol.


----------



## Lisa85

Last time i started eating/not eating all the right things from the month we started ttc. I also started taking the pregnancy vitamins from a few months before. I have been taking these vitamins for like 7 months now!!! My body should be full of good stuff for baby growing!

I think i will start not eating the unsafe things from now on just in case but i continued to eat what i thought was safe take away last time. I put on a bit of weight though which i havent lost much of yet. Im used to being quite skinny so its been a bit of a tough journey with my body over the last few months. I will try and eat healthier this time also!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, while we were ttc I pretty much ate the same, I just cut down on coffee (caffeine) and stopped drinking alcohol. With the pregnancy that I had my miscarriage, the night I got pregnant me and dh were very drunk. lol. But we still knew what we were doing at the time. For the whole time we have been married and before we got married, we never used birth control. We practiced the natural method (pull out) and luckily it has always worked for us. The one time we decided to go all the way (the night we were drunk) I got pregnant. The second time around I was much more careful. I didn't drink alcohol and stayed away from as much caffeine as I could. Ironically, right around ovulation I got a horrible tooth infection, had to have the tooth pulled, was pumped up with novacane and took high dosages of advil and vicodin. I decided to bd with dh right after the tooth was pulled and 2 weeks later I got my bfp. I couldn't believe it. Then I got scared to death that my uterine lining would be too thin due the the high dosages of advil, which is anti inflammatory. Thankfully I didn't miscarry and now have my sweet Sophia, my 4th baby girl (that's including the little girl I miscarried at 19 weeks).


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, good choice on starting to eat better from now on. I gained weight after my miscarriage and during the 2 month span between my miscarriage and my next pregnancy I ate like a pig. I was using food for comfort, big mistake. I really had to watch what I ate with my pregnancy with Sophia. But you are already thin, I am sure you will be fine. You will be good even if you gain a little more weight. Plus, breast feeding after baby is born will help you to get back in shape (that's if you plan on breast feeding).


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, already almost 22 weeks!! Its amazing the way time is going by. How are feeling lately? How is dh feeling about everything. I bet he is excited about his baby girl. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, I hope that little Zoey finds relief from her acid reflux medicine. Its very sad to see our little babies suffer with any ailments. Sophia is starting to spit up and getting more hiccups. I hope its not acid reflux. I know since she was born early, she has higher chances of getting reflux. Little Zoey is gaining just fine, right? at least we know the reflux is not getting in the way of her growth and weight gain. Hopefully her medicine will give her some relief. Give her a hug from me. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi, Laura! Hope you and Simon are doing good today hon!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I hope you and Pierce are doing good. I am sure both of you are preparing for the big day. I have a feeling Pierce is going to be a big baby. Your dh is a tall guy, correct? Well, as long as he is nice and healthy!! Which I am sure he will be. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Jess. My DF and i have been doing the same thing (pull out) for like two years and the first time we "went all the way" we got pregnant. Seems weird because they tell you all throughout your teen years that its so easy to get pregnant by accident! Didnt happen for us until we actually tried. My DF likes to think that he is "skilled" ;) haha
I very rarely drink coffee or alcohol so i should be ok there. Just need to eat healthier. I was obsessed with Nandos last time which i dont think you have there but its a chicken takeaway place.

I do plan to breastfeed if i can. I actually have breast implants (small ones) so im curious to see how that will go and how the pregnancy will affect them. It is still possible for me to breastfeed according to the doctor but you never know!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, good plan! I like prenatals too :)
Eating healthy is always a great idea! What do you plan? Always looking for food inspiration on my end :D
I bet you will be able to breastfeed just fine :flower:

Jessica, 22 weeks almost and after having eaten tacos for dinner I am nearly as big as a house! I like it though lol.
I feel overwhelmed trying to decide what I need and what brand to buy. I'm thinking if getting the Britax travel system but torn because the stroller can't become a double. But I really shouldn't be obsessing over #2 before #1 is even here yet. And DH is very excited about his daughter. I do think that sometimes he enjoys us getting baby clothes but beyond that he wants to get out of the store. I should just suck it up and go shopping alone :-/
How are you hon?


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E2DA5888-37D2-4CE7-B58D-C51BF43F0C94-9506-00000DE7358802FA_zpsad13d091.jpg

He loves to sleep inside my snoogle :)


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, thats so cute!! looks like a happy kitty!!
Im quite boring when i eat healthy. I just like doing the clean eating diets with a bit of Franks Red Hot on just about everything haha! i presume you know what franks red hot is... i have to get it from a USA foods store here. But yes i usually just eat meat usually steamed chicken and steamed veggies. i do have a recipe book of clean meals but they take to look to cook so meat and veg is just easy and franks makes it yum! I usually cut out a lot of carbs but i won't be doing that while pregnant. My DF does most of the cooking around here and its hard to get him to make healthy things... he likes his food and likes making fancy meals!
Is your belly getting big?!?! im so excited for you!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I love clean eating! I used to have a subscription to the magazine. Need to renew it. I have a book too! That is awesome :D is Frank's red hot a hot sauce? We got lots of that here at home too. During the first tri I would sometimes make scrambled eggs and cover them with Louisiana Hot Sauce :D
Oh how nice that your DF cooks! Is he a good cook? I bet that is nice. Especially since he likes to do it :)
Not too sure that my belly has genuinely grown from last week. It gets bigger throughout the day though as I eat and drink :D


----------



## Lisa85

Yeah its a hot sauce... i dont usually like hot things but i love this sauce. I have to drive like 45min to go to the only shop that has it! We buy it in huge bottles at a time so we dont have to go back so often. Clean eating is the way to go... i dont like all these other weird diets. To me dieting is simple... put good natural food in your body and you will lose weight! there arent any tricks and short cuts!
My DF is a great cook!! When ever we have family over he makes the fancy meals that take hours and hours. Which means i need to spend hours and hours cleaning up after him! haha
I cant wait till i can see my belly grow!!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, totally understand finding a good hot sauce and sticking to it! I'm not very fond of some because I think they taste too sour? So there are some better than others for sure :) is your DF a fan of Frank's too?
I have a HS friend that lives in Oz and she found some Dr Pepper that was from my hometown there. It was pretty exciting!
Totally agree, I don't believe in diets, just eating better. And clean eating is tasty!
I bet your friends and family love to visit for all the good food! It will be nice to have him cooking for you when you are pregnant too!
Your belly will be growing before you know it :flower: best sight in the world!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I love sour things so you probably wont like this franks red hot one. Yeah DF loves the hot sauce and everything HOT!!
Where abouts in Oz does your HS live? Ive never tried Dr Pepper. Its very hard to find here! I love peanut butter m&m's that you guys have. I can only find them in a few places here that stock usa foods. Yummy!! I want some now! 
MY DF is the best... he really looks after me and gets me everything i want!


----------



## Storked

She lives in Melbourne! Sadly though, that particular Dr Pepper wouldn't be available anymore. My hometown was famous for it but got sued by the main company for selling outside their contract. Oops :) it was made with pure cane sugar though and very yummy!
My mom loves the peanut butter M&Ms! Now I want to go and see what brands of stuff you guys have for me to crave! If I ever visit Oz I will bring some of those M&Ms for you <3
I wonder if your Sprite is really sweet like it is in Thailand. 
Btw, I have the book In a Sunburned Country and enjoyed it. Australia is a very interesting place and I bet it is a joy living there. Even though it seems expensive :)
When you are pregnant with your rainbow you will love his cooking even more! Especially if he fixes whatever you crave. He sounds like a keeper :D do you both enjoy spicy food?


----------



## Lisa85

Oh really!! i live in Melbourne also! Its a small world! Thats sad they dont make that Dr Pepper anymore. We have Tim Tams... everyone that doesnt live here seems to love them and miss them when they leave. They are a chocolate biscuit if you havent heard of them. Yes bring me mountains of peanut butter m&m's.. mmmmmm!!!!
I found in Thailand the drinks where really old so maybe it was sweeter back in the day. When i was there in Dec 2012 i got a coke from like 2002! lol
I havent heard of that book but it is a great place! I havent been anywhere else other than Thailand but i feel blessed to live here. I think we have some of the most deadly animals in the world here but thats ok most of them are not really in the populated areas! haha
Things are very expensive here... I was talking to a guy from the US the other day and he was telling me about his car, a 2010 camaro and i was saying wow you must be rich. Then i looked it up... a 2010 camaro there is like $25k and here its like $85k! Also your petrol is ALOT cheaper than here! :( Time to move to America i think!
I cant really eat spicy food!!! Im very weak!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, she married a guy from Melbourne! :D no clue where the has found the soda though. It was some good stuff. People who still have cans can still sell them for a ton of money on Ebay. They were much better than regular Dr Pepper!
Oh, have heard of Tim Tams but haven't tried. I wonder if I could find some here in Houston...
Yes, we have big bags of those M&Ms here. And a lot of other M&M flavors too!
Hadn't considered the soda possibly being old! It was just so much sweeter than at home that it made me feel sick. I tried to stick with Pepsi since it tasted the same.
So how did you enjoy Thailand? People there automatically asked my husband if we were Australian :D he would tell them that we were Canadian even though we aren't lol. He was afraid to say that we were Americans. We aren't the most popular of people ;)

If you come here there is a lot of hot sauce to try. And it is cheaper! But no money for having a baby :( and no koalas or kangaroos! You may have deadly animals and insects and fish but hey, koalas and kangaroos! I'm thinking you may get a better deal on attending university in Oz too but I can't remember much of what I have read on that ATM. 

...I want a koala. They are cute! Big mouse cousins :D


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Maybe i can send you Tim Tams and you can send me the m&ms haha!! We have a few flavours... regular, peanut & crispy. Is other ones there?
I just drank coke in Thailand... all the other drinks were really sweet including the cocktails. I love it there but its very full on. Sometimes i wish i could have just walked around without be bothered and it smells! haha Its very cheap for us to get there so they would get a lot of aussie tourists. Its pretty hard to hide a texas accent isnt it?! Its a very strong american accent right? Very different to Australian accent.
Haha!! Yes americans have a little bit of an arrogant reputation but im sure the majority are very nice. You wont have to lie about where your from in Oz! haha we like you! 
I didnt go to uni!! Im not a fan of studying!
My MIL is actually a wild life carer and she looks after baby kangaroos. She has 3 at the moment. She takes them everywhere with her in these special bags. Very cute! Kangaroos are almost considered a pest at the moment... there are so many of them that many starve because there isnt enough food for them. We eat them now too!!! Tastes like beef. lol
Koalas just sleep all day... they would make a very boring pet!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I don't think that they can hear accents. Especially if they don't know much English. And honestly, my DH is fluent in Thai so he mostly spoke Thai. And what little I said was in Thai too :) though I have been asked if I was Danish before by another Texan. So I don't know what my accent is like. I'd think it sounds like a Texan one hehe
I will have to go see what new flavors of M&Ms we have now! I saw some pretzel ones the other day :D I just know that there is a lot. Oh cold M&Ms sound good right now. Mmm.
I think the American image is tainted by what people read about us in the news. Though no doubt there are some Americans who show their butt abroad too. But the majority of our population doesn't even have their passport so not too representative of us :D
I don't like studying either. College just made me anxious. Plan to go back someday but dread it!
Oh, I WANT A KOALA AND A KANGAROO! I'd happily wear a kangaroo around! Do you get to play with the ones that she looks after? Read in National Geographic that koalas get run over sometimes. Poor things lol. They just look so sweet and docile. They can sleep all they want if they let me snuggle them :D


----------



## Lisa85

Thats a weird language to be fluent in!! is he Thai or something? Would be much easier to get around and get good deals if you speak Thai.

Yeah i suppose we really only see the bad things in the news but we see a lot of you on TV shows and movies and stuff. I cant even hear an american accent on tv shows unless there is an aussie on it. Just sounds normal!!

The kangaroos are too small to play with. They only stay in the bag (pouch). She looks after them until they can start getting out of the pouch and hopping around and then they go to another home on a bigger property and then get released into the wild.
Yes they do get run over a lot because they are slow. Kangaroos get hit all the time as well... thats how my MIL end up with them. The mum gets hit by a car and the baby in the pouch survives and need looking after. The koalas are getting endangered now. Not many of them left! I dont think ive seen one in the wild since i was little.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, he is good at haggling! He isn't Thai, actually the Thai will wonder out loud if he is Israeli before he will say something and they realize that hey...he heard that and understood it :D
He has lived in Thailand first for a two year mission and then he has chosen to live and work over there before. He really loves the culture and people.
Hey speaking of the tv shows and movies...how do you guys do our accent so well? I don't think I could sound like an Australian if I tried :D
Yeah what I read on koalas was that they have a hard time finding eucalyptus to eat too. Poor things. Hopefully they can be bred and saved! Oh I think they may have an STD too that is killing them :-/ can't recall which one though.
Does your MIL feel really attached to the babies? Does she miss them when they move on? I wonder if a kangaroo could even be tamed to be kept as a pet. If they would bond.
Confession: I like to watch videos of them boxing each other in the wild. They are cute! Can't think of any animals native here that are so adorable and interesting. Australia has all kinds of interesting and unique wildlife :)


----------



## Lisa85

Just went and got pretty for tonight!! Picking up my DF soon and then dinner and home for BDing!! hehe!

haha! that is so funny! it would be so awesome to hear what they are saying about you when they think you cant understand. The people there are amazing unless they are trying to sell you something. haha!

I guess it would be because we see so much american TV shows and movies that it just comes naturally. Which show are you thinking of that has an aussie in it? Its funny hearing americans try to speak with an aussie accent!! 

Yeah the koalas get chlamydia. I hope they can get the numbers back up. We have had a lot of bad bush fires in the last few years which doesnt help.

She loves them but a lot of them die so she is a bit immune to it now. Some of them remember her when she goes to the farm to visit the older ones. When they get older they open up the gates in the back paddock for them to leave and some keep coming back every few weeks so i think some one them are somewhat tammed but they are still a wild animal that can be quick dangerous. She mostly has the small grey one. The big red ones you see are mostly in the outback and you dont really see them very often.

I really want a slow lorris that they have in thailand... they are the cutest!!! and a finger monkey and i love chameleons for some reason!!!! i really want one but we arent allowed here.

Ok off to dinner. Talk to you tomorrow! :hugs:

:bfp: here we come!!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, :dust: for you! 
Yes, the Thai annoy me when they are trying to sell stuff. Tax drivers used to sit outside our hotel to annoy me when we went out for breakfast.
Let me see, my husband likes True Blood and a character on their is Australian :) and the guy on The Mentalist is Australian too isn't he?
Can't think of any Americans that fake an Australian accent! But apparently Elijah Wood and Renee Zellwegger can sound British lol
How big do the gray ones get? Dang it they sound so adorable. 
So many pets that you could have in Thailand. Best part was Jatujak and seeing all the pets there. <3


----------



## jen435

Lisa :dust: enjoy ur night!! :) its so awesome ur df cooks. Clean cooking is healthy and yummy! Id clean kitchen for a great home cooked meal too! 

Bethany birex stroller/carseat combo i looked at getting but wasnt enough space for diaper bag and assesories where all extra. Which one did u like? I liked the black one it was sooo nice! Aww enjoy ur #1 maybe ull fall pregnant again right away then ull have #1 & #2 to care for :) babys are amazing 18 +/-weeks til ur daughters here!!<3 so excited!

Angel how are u and Pierce? Do u and dh feel ready now? Im so excited for u both!!!

Jessica how are you and Sophia? Are u enjoying her? I hope so<3

Laura how are u and Simon today? 

Amy hope ur week was great and ur doing okay!<3

Leslie hi how are you?

Hi to anyone i missed!! 

Zoey had a good day yesterday dh and family where actually able to see her not in tears. Maybe meds are helpping. I really hope so!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys ive caught up but im too tired to type properly, simon has been eatin all nt and day !! betwenn simon and pumping ive had very little sleep. he is finally asleep so I should be too :) 
but feel like ive no life so I said id catch up ;) xxx
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxx

happy BDing girls :) hope ye swimmers and egg meet up and get on :) xx


----------



## jen435

Laura which pump do u use? I have a double electric medela pump and style advanced and cant figure out how to use it to express milk. any tips?i hope you get some rest! Its so hard to do with a baby but worth it! Does simon go down by himself or do u have to put him to sleep?


----------



## Storked

Jen, I figured that I will get the red Britax travel system :) I don't I tend to use it often since it is so hot and the fact that it is lighter than the Chicco means a lot since my apartment is on the third floor :-/
Glad that Zoey had a good day yesterday! How was today? She still seem to be improving?

Haha Laura, enjoy some sleep! Simon appreciates you pumping for him :)


----------



## jen435

Great choice! Red one is so nice! :) I heard so many great things about britex! Yuck for thid floor is there an elevator?? Hope so!

Zoeys having a fit tonight she turned bright red so scary to me.cfamily is visiting tom so hopin for some sleep btw feedings. How are you?


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura which pump do u use? I have a double electric medela pump and style advanced and cant figure out how to use it to express milk. any tips?i hope you get some rest! Its so hard to do with a baby but worth it! Does simon go down by himself or do u have to put him to sleep?

I had 2 single medela swings so I could use both at same time, 
I had to give one back, both are borrowed so
now I rented hospital grade medela symphony which is really good, its double electric too. 
can u not get any out at all?
if so its prob just cos u cant relax while doing it. 
pump with zoey in front of u, look at her while u pump. 
sounds dumb but it gets the hormones going that release the milk.
hold her and smell her before pumping too :)
they say set up a routine that u follow when u pump. 
like say have a drink of cold water and put hot towel on ur boobs before hand.
whatever u like as a routine is good. it just sets ur brain up to thinking ok time to release milk. :)
make sure ur comfy and ur not straining ur back whatever way u r sitting to pump. 
if ur only pumping after she eats then maybe she empties u??
try it once before her feed, or a bit after a feed and see if it happens then for u?
don't empty it obvs cos she be hungry :) but just to check if its just cos she empties u.
don't turn pump up too high., turn it up to where it starts to feel a little sore and then turn it back a notch or 2.
also there are 2 setting, simulation and expression, (tear drops and bars) , don't skip the tear drops, they get ur milk flowing and u will only hurt ur nipples if u skip um xx
hope this helps, if u have any specific qs fire away and il try answer if I can xxx
if it is cos ur empty , best way to get extra is to pump or nurse, don't over do it if empty though cos u will hurt urself, just a few minutes .

simon does go down himself sometimes but more often than not he falls asleep while im burping him on my shoulder. :)
if he goes down himself I usually will have to go put my hand on his head or chest a few times to reassure him,. 
sometimes he also gets the soother if he is really tired and fussy. something I really wasn't gonna do :)
and sometimes nothing works and we gotta go in the car :)
not often anymore though, as ive got more used to him I don't have to do this much, did it a few times in start though :)

glad zoey is feeling better hon xxxx
its yucky to see um sick or in pain , :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

jen simon turns bright red when hungry :) happens quite a bit, he is a milk monster :)

bethany thanks xxx
I got a few hours anyway :)
I got my buggy and pram off my sis, its a quinny and im very happy with it, it is heavy though to lift the base in and out of the car. if its stairs u have then avoid :) 
but its a nice solid pram :) simon likes it too :)

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs toall xxxxxx
no news here :) must go shopping cos no food in house but its such a chore with milky :)
he is too small to put into trolley baby seat so I have to push pram and basket at same time. I don't have enough hands :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, you may look into wearing Simon when you go shopping. Maybe a ring sling :)

Jen, poor Zoey. No idea why she turned red. :(

Hugs and kisses from me to babies!

Am afraid that I have to deal with stairs. It has become a misery to go anywhere while pregnant with all those stairs and and the heat and the humidity.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: It's Hades hot outside...just trying to stay cool and avoid the tourist riddled streets! This is always a tough weekend with traffic around here. Summer woes aside, we are all set for our little guy's arrival. The last of our Bugaboo accessories and our white noise machine have arrived :) 

Lisa ~ I loved Melbourne. My best friend from college went to the Uni there for her Master's. She lived there 6 years and has dual citizenship. I stayed with her for just over 3 weeks. We did and saw so much! We even went to Hamilton Island. The only rough part of the trip was the flight home...longest day of my life <~~~jet lag.

Amy ~ ...on the road again...hope you've enjoyed your drive!

Jen ~ Yay for gripe water, but sorry she is still not comfy. Hope you get caught up on sleep. Any plans yet for work or will you get to stay home?

Laura ~ Hugs to you and sweet Simon. Glad his appointment went well!

Jess ~ Hope you and the girls are adjusting better :flower:

Bethany ~ Baby item choices are overwhelming! I say get the red stroller and consign it once you have baby #2! 

Leslie ~ Are you now in the TWW?? Eeek! 

Hugs and :dust: Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## jen435

Angel its sooo hot outside! 95 today. Yay for being 100% ready!! :)

Bethany stairs sound horrible. Well once ur near due date 37-40weeks they can help her into position and to help u efface if shes head down and engaged. 

Laura hope u had some rest. I let zoey sleep on me while i rested from 5am til 11am. I was too exhausted to keep getting up so i sat up all Night. I cant believes shes four weeks old. Its going fast.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I also need to start eating healthier. Lost 20 pounds last year for my wedding and gained all back very soon after ( seems to be my pattern). Since mc I have been eating a lot also and I don't have self control.
Jess- yeah I have heard different things about artificial sweeteners. Even the Splenda website says safe for pregnant or breast feeding women. I decided to cut out all together when pregnant because if I don't I may go overboard. The diet soda is what gets me. I don't drink so I am ok with that just the caffeine which is only 1 cup a day. The doc told me 1-2 cups a day has been said to be ok but I don't want to mess with it.

Angel- it is sooooooo hot! i agree! where do you live? yes I guess it is TWW..looked at my phone app this morning that said 14 days until projected AF! I guess possibly won't be on time if it does come because of this being second after d and c. According to the app today is ovulation! 

AFM-used preseed last night with applicator. Didnt love but planning on trying tonight externally ( since that is what I am used to) and see if that makes a difference.

What did everyone else avoid while pregnant?


----------



## Storked

Angel, you sound ready for baby! It is so close! Is your bump getting bigger every day? :D

Jen, I hope all the dang stairs will serve a purpose. Maybe after 38 weeks I will use the heck out of them to try and start labor before induction :)
It is hot! Stay inside and enjoy your cool. Thank goodness for AC right? :)

Leslie, if even the caffeine worries you then you may go with caffeine free diet coke. :flower:
Oh you may try the preseed externally and then not using it internally until after the deed :blush: it doesn't say to do that but I did. Doing it before BD was too sluishy.
:dust: for you!
Avoiding while pregnant...well I make sure all my steaks are well done, my husband doesn't allow me lunch meat or hot dogs... I can't think of too much right now. I also didn't drink before so no alcohol isn't a change of mine. I also don't like seafood so avoiding certain fish also wasn't a change. 
I'm thinking my Making Babies book may have mentioned things to avoid or things to eat. I will look through it again for you!


----------



## Storked

My abs are so sore. I wonder if this is pregnancy related?
Oh and 99% sure that I can feel Lorelei sometimes. Depending on the area :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, you may look into wearing Simon when you go shopping. Maybe a ring sling :)
> 
> Jen, poor Zoey. No idea why she turned red. :(
> 
> Hugs and kisses from me to babies!
> 
> Am afraid that I have to deal with stairs. It has become a misery to go anywhere while pregnant with all those stairs and and the heat and the humidity.

i cant till 6 weeks cos of his broken shoulder hon, but I do have baby carier which I can start to use soon xx thanks


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

Bethany oh no for all those stairs that is tough, will be hard with buggy and all crap u need to carry around bub :) xxx
I reckon abs defo preg related hon, they separate to let ur bump grow xx
aw I miss kicks :) but simon is better here :) 

angel glad ur al ready for ur lovely little son :)
doesn't it feel nic eto say my son :) 
I keep saying it to simon, :) 
just cos I can :)

jen it does really fly doesn't it :)
simon wil be 6 weeks on tues now :) 
it goes really fast. :)

leslie I avoided the usual like alcohol, too much caffeine,
dodgy takeaways :) dodgy delis . whipped ice cream.
soft cheeses. raw eggs , home made mayo. etc
also I didn't take any pain killers or anything. 
I took antibs once cos I had uti but that's it . 

I went shopping , yey, I left the house and got outside and simon was great :)
he had mini melt down when car stopped at home cos I wasn't getting bottle fast enough but least we were home for it ;) ha ha
im better today, had bits of sleep. got house tidied and a stew made. :)
simon had 2 yest and 1 today, poos that went up to his head , all the way up his back , fun times ;) ha ha
he is a little dote though, its funny how u don't mind poo when its ur own bub at all :)


hi and hugs to all. hope ye r well xxxxxx
I really better pump now befor ehe wakes up again :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, forgot about his shoulder! Not too much longer though until you can use a carrier :)
Yes I have cleaned crap from a baby's hair and neck many a time! My nephews were notorious for it :D I don't remember it happening to my nieces though. It probably did lol


----------



## jen435

Leslie i avoided seafood alcohol caffine and made sure meats where well done. Now nursing i avoid alcohol caffine dairy and gluten. Sacrafices we make are so worth it. Preseed internal is messy external is good. I would put preseed in softcup and sleep with it in for few hours with bum up on pillow after bd. I got pregnant the month i used fresh preseed tube that way. :dust: to you and lisa!!

Bethany i hope stairs work :) but ur dd will come when ready unless inducted first i hope natural for u! Crappy to have stairs with baby though. Make sure dh takes stuff to car on days u have doctors and he cant go with. I know hes a doll and will.do anything for u! I cant wait for ur baby to arrive! But first we need angels sweet baby boy to arrive :)

Well my sweety has her fists under her chin waiting to eat. Goodness i love her!<3 i hope i get some sleep tonight thou!


----------



## jen435

Laura cant believe 6weeks already :( soak up every moment i def am. I dont want to go work yet but know once i find job i must. Ill enjoy my last four weeks of leave though before i start searching again. Did u hear if u got picked for lotto at job for paid time off? I hope u get it! Carrier is nice"! Im getting one weds to bf in private while im out. Very excited. I think im getting boba carrier 3g. Which one do u have? Poo in hair yikes hsvent had it go that far up yet. How long is simon? Zoey was 21" but seems much taller. Has he hit any milestones yet? Rolling lifting up his head or anything? I hope zoey doesnt roll yet bc i like lnowing shes safe. I know ill be on edge for a while once she does! Happy sleeping!! :) TY for pumping tips also hoping i have some luck fast with it


----------



## Storked

Jen, you may see if there are any baby wearing groups in your area! If there are you can attend a meeting and try on some different carriers to see what suits you best :flower:
Hope you get some shut eye tonight mama!
Lorelei will have to come before 39 weeks for me to skip induction. Stinky thing is that if she does come early there won't be an epidural option for me with lovenox still in my system. Maybe I will talk t my OB about doing heparin last month, just in case. Because it can be reversed if I do want some pain relief :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Ladies!!!
Just caught up but im sooooo tired today and also feeling a little nauseous. I know its not really possible to feel anything yet but fingers crossed its a good sign!!!!
Its only like 7pm here and i can barely keep my eyes open!

Ill reply properly tomorrow... just wanted to check in.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura cant believe 6weeks already :( soak up every moment i def am. I dont want to go work yet but know once i find job i must. Ill enjoy my last four weeks of leave though before i start searching again. Did u hear if u got picked for lotto at job for paid time off? I hope u get it! Carrier is nice"! Im getting one weds to bf in private while im out. Very excited. I think im getting boba carrier 3g. Which one do u have? Poo in hair yikes hsvent had it go that far up yet. How long is simon? Zoey was 21" but seems much taller. Has he hit any milestones yet? Rolling lifting up his head or anything? I hope zoey doesnt roll yet bc i like lnowing shes safe. I know ill be on edge for a while once she does! Happy sleeping!! :) TY for pumping tips also hoping i have some luck fast with it

I didn't get the paid leave I applied for but because of simons stroke I should be able to get carers leave, ive applied and will know in 2 months if I get it or not. fingers crossed for me :) xx
I didn't even know it existed till I was told ;) but I so hope I get it, he will have so many appointments and because we have to watch for seizures I don't want anyone bar OH and me looking after him .
I got some sleep last nt :) OH did a feed and I got some straight hours sleep. bliss :) :)
yeah simon can lift his head really well. he can roll onto his side alright hon, only a recent enough thing for him:) he is really strong :) 
he is getting really big too :) no wonder the amount of milk he is packing away ha ha :)
no probs on pumping tips, hope it helps. let me know how u get onxxx
im not even sure what carier I have, its from my sis again :) 
I think its just from mothercare :) its like a harness type one , not a sling type one. I like the look of slings but id be paranoid id tie it wrong and he would fall out ;) 
hope alls well and ur getting some sleep xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Jen, you may see if there are any baby wearing groups in your area! If there are you can attend a meeting and try on some different carriers to see what suits you best :flower:
> Hope you get some shut eye tonight mama!
> Lorelei will have to come before 39 weeks for me to skip induction. Stinky thing is that if she does come early there won't be an epidural option for me with lovenox still in my system. Maybe I will talk t my OB about doing heparin last month, just in case. Because it can be reversed if I do want some pain relief :)

might b a good idea, im a newly found advocate of epidural, ha ha xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> Just caught up but im sooooo tired today and also feeling a little nauseous. I know its not really possible to feel anything yet but fingers crossed its a good sign!!!!
> Its only like 7pm here and i can barely keep my eyes open!
> 
> Ill reply properly tomorrow... just wanted to check in.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

fingers crossed for u xxx
what cd are u now?
I felt stuff nearly straight away this time xxxx
hope its bfp xxxxxxxxxxx
:happydance:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Like Lisa I have to get caught up and don't have time to write but frustrated so wanted to write a quick note and can't really share with anyone else. Last night should have been the night of ovulation. DH had what I can only think is performance anxiety and BD did not happen. I could tell he felt terrible and he knew what the night was so Wonder if that made it worse for his brain. I will admit that I probably showed how frustrated I was and I feel bad. But, just because of yesterday does it really mean anything? I mean if I have been BDing CD 8 every other day and hopefully tonight for CD 16 could a BFP be possible. I hate the pressure this brings :(


----------



## lilesMom

leslie hugs hon, its way more important to bd before than after Ov day so don't worry, xxx
it takes a little while for swimmers to get up so if u Ov yest u would have had swimmers already waiting for ur egg :) so ur in with the best chance still. xx
I would have been cranky with OH if that happened too but don't be too hard on him, he prob wants this really bad too and knows how much u want it so he feels under pressure. hugs to ye both, don't worry about one day. ye still can get bfp xxxx
both times I got preg was from BD 2 days before Ov so don't worry xxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps leslie having said that keep up bd for a few days just in case u don't Ov when u think u do xx 
does no harm and will let ye have less pressurised BD and get back to normal xx
and if ur like loads of women who Ov later than mid cycle it could get u ur bfp xx
not sure if ur doin opks or not hon, I never did but I def always get Ov signs so I was fairly sure of when I did Ov. 
fingers crossed for u and don't stress over one missed day, 
sperm live up to 5 days in the right conditions and im sure ur insides are just perfect condition for um :) xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah Bethany I would do diet caffeine free but worried about the artificial sweeteners. 

How are you Angel and Bethany feeling in this weather? It is tough for me so I can't imagine while being pregnant.

Jen- did you leave your job before giving birth? I saw you said you were going to look again soon.

Lisa- good luck BDing and with symptoms! I didn't get any until a week after AF was late but I heard you can feel them earlier. 

Laura- thank you so much for your comments. I don't know very much about all this as I am new and I needed someone who knew more than me and could put their own experience into it. I don't use OPKs and am hoping I won't have to. I get some kinda cramping around now so maybe that is my ovulation sign. Regardless of DH and what happened I think one issue is my sex drive . After d and c things got better with that but went back. Sorry if TMI. Hoping to BD again today and in a couple days and see how it goes. Thanks again for the words.
How are you and Simon?


----------



## lilesMom

sorry I had left myself logged in :) xx
leslie I didn't know much till I came on here either :) 
u pick up great tips here xx
I got Ov pains after d and c too, I didn't used to get them before but used to have increased CM and higher sex drive for few days. 
this is gonna sound weird but with preseed u don't techinically have to be in the mood for BD :) u could just think of the bub u will have in 10 months :) xxx
some of our babymaking BD was def with neither of us in the mood for it really :)
it will still get u bfp :) hee hee 
I used opks for a little bit after d and c but they made me a bit too focused so I stopped :) when u get signs there is no need anyway hon x
I find my mood is the biggest thing for my sex drive,maybe its cos ur a bit down after ur loss, take it easy on urself and don't stress over it, it will come back xxx
we r good hon thanks, simon is stratin to smirk at me now and try to communicate, u know the way they make little faces when u talk to um. befor enow was all windy smiles, I think im startin to get real ones sometimes now :)

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Like Lisa I have to get caught up and don't have time to write but frustrated so wanted to write a quick note and can't really share with anyone else. Last night should have been the night of ovulation. DH had what I can only think is performance anxiety and BD did not happen. I could tell he felt terrible and he knew what the night was so Wonder if that made it worse for his brain. I will admit that I probably showed how frustrated I was and I feel bad. But, just because of yesterday does it really mean anything? I mean if I have been BDing CD 8 every other day and hopefully tonight for CD 16 could a BFP be possible. I hate the pressure this brings :(

Leslie, that exact same thing happened with me and dh. I think I might have put a little too much pressure on him. But it frustrated me that he couldn't "get it up" (sorry tmi) when I really needed him to. This happened the first month we tried right after mc. 2nd month I put less pressure on him, we only bded the 3 days around ov time, and that was the month I got my bfp. It was a big change from the 1st month, where we bded like 5 days straight. It was too much for my dh. I think missing last night will not change much. It sounds like you covered your bases pretty well for this month. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

ok so i think today is CD 12.... i feel tired, nauseous and having a great deal of difficultly concentrating on anything!!! This is exactly what happened last time. I was certain i got pregnant around CD 12 and had all the same symptoms i have now. I felt really sick for a few days and then it cleared a little and then came back around AF time!!!!! Very excited but i remember how much i hated losing my brain for months!! I can barely read the computer screen and feel disorientated all the time. Not a good time to get a new job me thinks!

Leslie, i wouldnt worry. As the girls said the days before are much more important and as i mentioned last time i got sick right in the middle of ovulation last time and we didnt BD for a few days... i think CD 13,14,15. 
My sex drive went out the door from the 6 week mark last time when my baby passed up until i got my first AF after d & c. So like 12 week. My DF was very patient with me and its slowly coming good now. He wont allow us to have sex unless im in the mood which is hard sometimes!
Fingers crossed for us!!!

Question - Last time I did my first test like 4 days before AF was due and i got a faint positive line. I went straight to the doctors and got the positive blood test. A week or so later i did another home one just to check and the line was still faint. Could that have meant maybe last time my hormone lvls were low from the start and thats why it didnt work out.

I am seriously having the hardest time reading the computer screen. Haha! Hopefully it comes good soon. My brain has left town!

Love and hugs to everyone! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Storked

Leslie, hey as the girls have said the days before O are the best :flower:
What about caffeine free regular soda? But you want to avoid the regular sugar too honey?
And remember, never TMI when TTC :)

Laura, eek Simon is growing up so quick! Lifting his head and rolling <3

Jessica, hi! Is your daughter starting to adjust better to Sophia? :hugs:

Lisa, your symptoms sound promising! Not sure about the test not getting darker last time, what kind were you using? It could have been dependent on the brand. I used Internet cheapies this time and it took forever for them to get darker.


----------



## Lisa85

Ok proper response time...

Bethany, I was thinking of the guy from True Blood when you said that. I like him! haha
I guess the grey kangaroos get to about 4 to 5 foot.
Thats not good about all the stairs. If all goes to plan i will be heavily pregnant in summer here which wont be fun. Definitely need to get aircon installed in our new house before then.

Jen, I did want to do clean eating but here i am eating a bag of salt & vinegar chips!!! They are air popped ones... it that better! haha
Im glad to see the meds are helping little zoey. :hugs:

Laura, Glad simon is feeding well but sorry you are so tired. Those poos to the head dont sound fun!!!

Angel, Im jealous of the heat... it cold here!! Melbourne is a good city but very far away from you guys. I havent been to hamilton island yet but it looks nice!! I change my nieces nappy the other day and she is over 1 now.... smelliest ever!! haha

Leslie, i second all the things laura said about what not to eat. Thats pretty much my plan.


----------



## Lisa85

Oh and bethany i used First Response. Is that a good one?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, first response is a great brand! Hm. Not sure why it didn't get much darker after a week though. When you get a BFP you may have your doctor monitor your hormone levels :flower:
True Blood guy is a cutie lol.
The grey Roos sound adorable too :D
Oh please get air conditioning. I am sweating for you at the thought honey!


----------



## Lisa85

Yeah well thats something they missed last time. The first blood test i got they forgot to check my hormone lvls. They saw no point in checking it later on because there was nothing to compare it to. I will definitely make sure they test the lvls this time.

Yes aircon is a must!! Will need to get a big system which we will save for because we have an open plan house and high ceilings.

I had big plans for this week but ive been sitting on the couch all day!!! :( The house is a mess because i was painting inside the cupboards on the weekend but not feeling up to finishing!


----------



## jen435

Lisa agree with bethany first response is good. As for line not getting darker i know chemicals can disappear if false but other then that unsure.

Leslie my boss let me go in march :( he didnt want to deal with a pregnant employee. We had under 50 employees only 6 so it was perfectly legal for him to do. Missing a day wont hurt. Seems like u covered ur bases. Fixed for BFP!! :dust: not stressing and bd tom if possible for "fun" if u can :)

Bethany Angel and Laura hi!!Hope ur los are all well<3 Amy i hope ur doing okay and ny was good to you<3


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, eek Simon is growing up so quick! Lifting his head and rolling <3
> 
> .

the rolling is just when I put him on the change mat , if he has wind still he scrunches up and rolls to his side :) but he couldn't do that till about a week ago :) 
he will be 6 weeks tomor :) time flies :)
hope alls good with u honey xx :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

hi lisa I see ur name :) 
as kids get older poo gets smellier :)
fingers crossed for u hon for bfp xxx
when u gonna start testing ? xxx
I always tested way too early cos I couldn't help myself :)
last time I got faint pos on 12 DPO , first time didn't get pos till 14 dpo.
yeah being preg in heat is def not fun, towards the end with simon I would swell lots more on hot days .

hi and hugs to all xxx
must go shower while simon is asleep :)
I may even get to shave my legs this time :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Nice strong symptoms you get around ovulation! Fx'd CD12 is as lucky for you as it was for Laura! Oh and hopefully it's lucky for Leslie too! 

:dust: and good luck in the TWW! What are your official testing dates? 

Leslie ~ You've still got a shot at catching that egg. Like the ladies said, you had swimmers in there waiting to pounce on that egg once it released! 

Amy ~ Home yet? 

Laura, Jess, Jen & Bethany ~ :hugs:

AFM ~ I'm typically not someone who eats sweets or caffeine, but I'm finding myself craving sugar! I caved bought a can of Coke. Took 2 big swigs of it and yummy...nectar of the gods! I gave the remainder to my DH to dispose of :sad2: I know we can have 200mg of caffeine, but I prefer to air on the side of borderline obsessive! Lol! I've not even used finger nail polish...though I've found some brands that are 5-free. I'm tempted to polish my toe nails, if I could reach them!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Back home now :D

Angel, how are you feeling... eeeeek cant belive you are going to be next soon!!!!

Bethany, how are you feeling?

Jess, Jen, and Laura... hope you and your LO's are all doign well! :)

Lisa and Leslie, how are you ladies doing? Anyone O or test yet?

:wave: to anyone I have missed and hope this finds you all well! :hugs:

AFM~ just got back from a wonderful vaca with my hubby. Although it really wasnt a "vacation" it was still nice to get away. To not have to think about dr's appts and bloodwork and US's was nice for a week! lol had an appt with my RE this morning and he did an US. Everything looked great and my hcg is now at 24. I had 3 follies on my right and I think 2 on my left and he said that everything seems to me working just fine. We are going to wait one cycle and then start trying next cycle. He wants us to do natural for 3 months and then we will go from there. I will more than likely be on lovenox shots with my next pregnancy as well. From the looks of it, I think I should O within the next week or so but I have no idea what CD I am lol. Oh well, keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, sounds like a tiring project! Enjoy the couch. I do ;)
Yes have them check hormones next time dear :hugs:

Jen, how are you and Zoey? :)

Laura, he is growing too fast :) you will be chasing him before you know it!

Angel, maybe go for one regular can of caffeine free coke. When I crave soda I go for caffeine free too since I am paranoid!

Amy, glad that you had a great time away. Is it nice to not worry about CDs too? :)

Leslie, hope that you are doing good! Still sending sticky :dust:

AFM, just when I am becoming convinced that I am feeling my baby I think it must be gas. Darn you anterior placenta for making me unsure!
Dropped my hubby off at the airport this morning. Pretty sure Houston drivers everywhere hate me :lol:


----------



## mommylov

Yes and no lol... it would be nice to know what actual day Im on but I guess at the end of the day its nice to know that everything is working the way it should.

So why would all of houston drivers hate you? lol Did you cut off a bunch of people or something along the way to the airport? haha


----------



## Storked

Amy, I either drove the speed limit or below it. I never speed. Makes me nervous! So I got honked at a million times this morning. Not that I cared, I swear! :)
Aren't you waiting out this cycle? Don't stress over CDs yet. That will come soon enough! Unless you want to know and guess how much longer you have until actually trying. That totally makes sense :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Screw those honkers! lol

Ya, we are waiting it out but just wanted to know so that I can have a proper countdown so to speak.


----------



## Storked

Amy, that totally makes sense. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

I was really pleased though knowing that things are going back to normal and that it shouldnt be long before I cycle... Somewhat of a silver lining.


----------



## Storked

Definitely. Wishing you a lot of luck for your natural tries!


----------



## Storked

And of course, rainbow dust is being sent!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/fc90ac603207012d505a263768a1a6cd_zpsf4b786d6.jpg


----------



## Storked

https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a241035/lovely_lovenox_ladies

The lovenox board I told you about!


----------



## Storked

https://community.babycenter.com/groups/a6704685/moms_with_mthfr_mutation

And I saw this one- Moms with MTHFR Mutation


----------



## mommylov

Thanks! Just added that group :)

Itll be nice if one of them is in my situation (Not really sure that I NEED the lovenox but using it as a part of my trial and error )


----------



## Storked

Did you do the second one too? Looks fairly active! You can discuss supplements with them :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Welcome home Amy!!

Bethany ~ hahaaa...I could just visualize the road rage you brought to others on your way back from the airport :) I like to think I could be saving someone's life by going the sped limit and slowing speedy down! DH says I'm just being passive aggressive :shrug: Thanks for the tip on caffeine free...I could have a whole can! 

My current thoughts..."how am I going to get him out?" Eeeek!! I've spent so much time focusing on getting him in there and keeping him there, but never fully grasped the getting him out part :dohh:


----------



## Storked

Angel, have you read any books on birth? Feeling nervous? :flower: 
Yes enjoy a can of caffeine free coke! I think I need some :)
I always drive fairly slow. Annoys everyone around me. But I don't care! Driving makes me nervous and I have no reason to go fast. I'm never in a hurry ;) those other people can suck it lol


----------



## mommylov

Caffeine free coke is sooo yummy... esp when you are craving the bubbly! heheh

Bethany, no I missed the second one. Ill have to go back and check that one out too.


----------



## Storked

Amy, the second one seems just as active as LLL! And it is specifically for those with MTHFR, though LLL has people with that too. Can't hurt to join both and get all the info and support and advice that you can :flower:

I am reading some drama on some of my BBC groups. Guilty pleasure lol.


----------



## mommylov

LOL ut oh! drama? Battle over who knows what or something?


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> LOL ut oh! drama? Battle over who knows what or something?

Oh the trolls be crazy on that site. There are less though than in the first tri. Used to have posts about how the baby daddy could be their dad's twin, somebody who ran over their SO with the car, that sort of thing. Now it is drama about breastfeeding or circumcision or people being "mean."
Not too long ago everyone was up in arms in multiple groups because of a lady who said that she knew she was pregnant because of a dream. Never got a BFP and went to doctor who did a blood test that pretty much said the same thing- not pregnant. So then she posts about how she miscarried. Only ladies who have experienced an actual loss don't like trolls to mock their real experience. Boy was that ugly. I got mad over it too but never commented. 

If you ever get bored, I can send links to any drama to read. It is better than a talk show.
Yup, I am that bored :dohh:


----------



## mommylov

WOW!!!! Sounds very Jerry Springer! 

Haha, I would read it! LOL


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> WOW!!!! Sounds very Jerry Springer!
> 
> Haha, I would read it! LOL

How can you not read a train wreck? :haha:

Looking up some links for you now!


----------



## mommylov

:dance:

Exactly! You need a good read like that every once in a while lol :munch:


----------



## Storked

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a43093255/nip_-_somewhat_vent

Here is the first drama post from yesterday. Or was it the day before? I dunno. Sadly they have deleted some gem comments for being violations lol. But the next link, a spin-off if you will, is pretty intact on comments because it was posted in a different group. Those people know how to say things bluntly without getting in trouble lol.

Actually the second link is the best lol. About to go find the link for it!


----------



## Storked

https://community.babycenter.com/po...o_see_your_nipples?cpg=57&csi=2424735189&pd=1

They took this one to the debate team!


----------



## Storked

Oh and Bargain Hunters is a group on there that has so much drama that I can't ever keep up!


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Ladies, Im thinking ill do my first test on 19th July (which would be the 18th for you i believe). First Response says 5 days before expected period i think and it showed up that early last time. Still feeling crappy... i tried to do some more painting today and i lasted about 10 minutes before i felt like throwing up so now im back on the couch with my fur babies.

Angel, I didnt know you couldnt use nail polish. I paint my nails all the time! :(
I think child birth is actually one of my biggest fears!!! i dont know how im going to do it. Im a big wuss when it comes to pain! Good luck to you! :flower:

Amy, Glad to hear you you had a good trip and could get your mind off things and also great that everything is looking good. Fingers crossed its your time next and try to enjoy the little break from ttc and not thinking about it to much. :hugs:

Bethany, Hopefully you will be able to feel your LO one soon!! and always better to be safe than sorry when driving... especially when your pregnant. :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!

Leslie, how are you? Whats happening?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Too many posts to read and not enough time haha.
Thanks girls for the advice and encouragement. I'm hanging in there...CD 17. To be honest my sex drive was wavering a bit even before mc. I was going to speak with doc about it but after d and c it came back...now gone again. I will wait to see what happens then maybe speak with doc. I am still not sure about preseed but will use it if it works! I am so used to the real gooey lube ( like the one the Gyno uses in the office)

Amy so glad you enjoyed your trip and things are looking up...I agree with Lisa, a break is a good thing right now :)

Bethany- yeah i stay away from sugar...hypoglycemic ( low blood sugar). Actually a strong symptom of pregnancy I had is my blood sugar got so much worse and I had to eat constantly! 

Lisa- doing ok thanks...nothing new here
I'm not sure when I will test..last time I got BFP 9 days after AF was due. I worry about doing it too early and geting BFN. AF due 20th...my birthday is 24th so I had thoughts of doing that day. I don't remember which test I used...either first response or EPT. I used the one that said pregnant or not pregnant because it took the guess work out of it for me ;). If you test so early I may not be able to wait for myself...

Hi to everyone else and I hope all is well


----------



## Storked

Lisa, they say at the end you really aren't scared because you are so heavily pregnant and miserable that you just want your baby out :) impatiently waiting for testing day. Luckily for us it comes a day "early" ;)

Leslie, preseed is usually described as being watery. More like natural lube. So no goopiness to worry about :) oh no sorry you are hypoglycemic! That stinks honey. Oh those digitalis are nice because there is no obsessing about lines! But they aren't as sensitive as some line tests I don't think. Good luck!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany are line tests more reliable? I like the goopiness in lube haha I am the oddball with that but also am used to it


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Leslie, as ladies sex drives comes and goes. I know it does for me. I wouldnt worry to much. My very much works by my cycle. i get very into it around O time but find it hard for the rest of the month.
My birthday is on the 26th!! Very close! hehe
I cant help myself but test early... i get to impatient but it doesnt bother me if its negative coz i know it might not show up yet coz its to early.

Hi Bethany, I hope thats how i'll feel! How are you feeling about the pending birth so far?

Im so excited!!! I think i got it this month!!!!!! yay!!! Test day is to far away!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, not more reliable, just more sensitive. Some can pick up smaller traces of hcg than the digitals can. I believe they pick it up at 50 but first response says it picks it up at 25 :flower:

Lisa, birth isn't real to me yet :D I will get there eventually! 

Wishing you both good luck and sticky :dust: this cycle!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing great. Amy I am so glad you enjoyed your trip to NY. We are all glad to have you back hon. I wanted to share a few pics of Sophia with all of you. In one of them you can see how huge her hands are. lol. Oh, and she does have 5 fingers, she is just hiding her thumbs in both pics. She likes flashing her 4 fingers. She doesn't even fit in the 3 month mittens. Her feet are long too, especially her toes. I have no idea where she got that from. DH has small fingers and feet. lol. Second pic she is wrinkling her forehead. hehe
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130708_174539_956.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20130708_173723_933.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Storked

Jessica, she is adorable! She does have some long little baby fingers <3


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, Shes so cute and yes very long fingers!! Maybe she will be a great piano player one day. :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks girls. She does have a lot of filling in to do. She is not even 7 lbs yet. But her appetite is picking up. She is starting to eat like a little piggy. :happydance:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, that is wonderful! :D


----------



## jen435

Lisa & Leslie :dust: wishing you both luck!!
Amy hi!! So glad ur get away was enjoyable and that all is looking good at US. Next cycle will be here soon!<3 this doctor sounds promising so glad u have a plan.
Bethany i saw red britex stroller thats used for carseat and stroller atea for older baby/toddler. I envisioned thay being perfect for u. Also had lenty storage spsce! Britex products are so.nice!
Angel so exciyed for u that ur finally realizing its really happening  dont worry to much everyones experirnce birth differently. Youll do wonderful. 
Laura hi! How are you and simon?

Jessica Sophia is gorgeous!!! So beautiful!!! <3 love her hair shes also so tall<3 i hope ur enjoying her and ur daughters are adjusted now.<3 she wont be this little for long. 

Zoey has insurance im not proud to say it since i have no benefits to offer neither does dh but we should be allowed to keep same doctor. Least i hope. Tom gonna be rough. 1050 her wellness appt with shot for hep a :( & 120 my appt thats 45mins away. Not going to be fun with my crying baby. She braks my heart when she crys.

Bedtime!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ How precious!

G'mornin ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Jess, she is just darling! <3

Thanks Jen! :)

:wave: to everyone! How is everyone doing today?


----------



## jen435

Hey! So zoey was 8lbs 1 1/2oz last weds at todays appt she was 8lbs 5 1/2oz and 22inches my little girl is growing. She is def a mommy girl also. Angel and bethany soon ill be hearing about ur babys!!! And amy lisa and leslie i cant wait for bfps ultrasounds gender reveals and all<3 So much to still come!

Amy how are u?
Laura and Jessica hi!!! Hows ur day?

Hi to everyone!


----------



## jen435

Im sure ur all aware but my regrets before her being born thinking it could wait.... No such thing as time for mommy. So ladies enough haircuts eyebrows waxed long hot showers watchibg ur favorite shows going out to eat/shopping get a pedi/mani or give urself one.have freezer stocked with health and ur cabinets with favorite foods and snacks before ur delivery date and keep it stocked. If your anything like me ull find urself caring for ur lo and hardly think of urself but once i had my appt today i realized this stuff woulda helpped to have done. Laura n jessica what do u ladies think? Maybe im wrong and just wishing i took time for me before. One things for sure i wouldnt give her up for nothing. Rant over


----------



## Storked

Jen, thanks! My husband says that the red is girly but whatever. Gender neutral IMO!
Glad that Zoey is growing :) she didn't cry too much did she? Poor babies. Did you ever decide to delay vaccinations or just get them all at the same time? :
No worries, I am pretty selfish with my time since it is just me most of the time. I always treat myself :D sadly, my freezer is full always though and no room for a mini one. DH and I came to the conclusion a while back that making freezer meals ahead for when baby is here wont cut it so we have been setting aside money for "eating out" instead. Though our church may bring us meals too since it is pretty customary for them to do that. But I don't want to count on it. Always prepared!

Angel, what are you up to? :)

Amy, have you gotten any helpful advice from those groups? :flower:

I need to get a life. I am so bored at home! My computer is having a problem and DH is out of state and can't fix it. Can't watch movies without my computer. It is too hot to go out. Feeling whiny. Wish you guys lived nearby!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Things definitely change after baby is born. I never had time for myself even before Sophia was born. I haven't had a professional hair cut in about 10 years. lol! I really don't take care of myself as I should. When ever I am suppose to spend money on myself and buy myself something I end up buying for my children because I think they need it more than me. I have totally neglected myself for years. I just love my 3 girls so much and I want to spoil them, but its true mommy needs to care for herself too. We were so unprepared for Sophia's birth. Never expected it to happen so quickly, with the whole placental abruption an all (still waiting for the pathology to find out what exactly happened). I had a feeling something would go wrong with my placenta and nobody believed me. Anyways, good advice Jen. Ladies do as much for yourself as you can before the babies come!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, you baby is plumping up nicely. Sophia is also 22 inches or maybe even longer now, but I don't think she is even 7lbs yet. I hope she can plump up. I want to see those cute chubby rolls. Give Zoey a kiss from me. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, Little Zoey is getting bigger ever day! I will take your advice... Not being a parent yet to hard to imagine a time where the wont be a moment to watch my shows uninterrupted or get my hair done (which im doing today!) Thanks for the tip!

Bethany, im pretty good with computers and my DF works in IT if we can be any help?!? Dont want you getting to bored!

Jess, Sounds like you need a JESSICA DAY! You are being a great mum and thats wonderful but you need to take care of yourself as well!! Maybe you should treat yourself to a day at the salon!

Amy, Im going good thank you! Counting down the days until i can test.
How are you going?

Angel, Good Morning!! How are you feeling?

Laura, Leslie hi!! Hope you're both having a good day!

:Hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks for the tips Jen! I'll probably just get a service to deliver groceries when my DH can't get them (he does great with a grocery list). I understand in the beginning its tough b/c they're so dependent on Mom (aka the boob)...hopefully it eases up and you get that long hot shower! Have your in-laws been any better? 

Jess ~ I've always wondered how home schooling would impact a parents personal needs (long baths, hair cuts, Dr appointments, drinks with the girls...)...the sacrifices we make as parents 'ey. So worth it :) Is your Mom very helpful?

:hi: Laura, Amy, Lisa and Leslie!

Bethany ~ I'm like you...I almost have too much "me" time! I suppose the difference will be that my showerless days will not be on purpose :haha:

I've 2 more weeks of progesterone injections, then a 37 week growth scan on the 29th. :baby: The Dr assured me yesterday that babies come out...one way or the other! Guess I don't need to fret the getting him out part. 

Oh Amy, so very glad things are looking good with you. I wonder how big the follies were, did the Dr say? I'm curious because we could guesstimate ovulation, then AF from that #. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Angel, I didnt know you couldnt use nail polish. I paint my nails all the time! :(
> I think child birth is actually one of my biggest fears!!! i dont know how im going to do it. Im a big wuss when it comes to pain! Good luck to you! :flower:

Toluene, Formaldehyde and DBP are in most nail polishes. These are supposed to be unhealthy for any person, yet alone a pregnant woman. There are brands of polish that are 3-free or 5-free that don't have these toxins. A Google search will show you those that are supposed to be safe. That being said, I imagine there are more women still having their nails done weekly and never have any problems...I am just overly cautious and heavily armed with too much time and Dr Google! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, we briefly lost power during a storm the other day. While our electronics are on a surge protector the computer still won't start. DH told me it is probably the power source that had burned out but he isn't home to replace it for me. Dang man :) I may have to figure out how to hook up my DVD to the tv just so I can watch a movie! How are you feeling today? Still nauseous?

Angel, yes too much me time LOL! Not that we are complaining right? ;) how close is it all starting to feel with just two weeks left of injections?


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Angel, i hadn't heard that before. I am feeling the need to be very cautious this time! Do you fill up your car? i worry about the fumes.
Im trying to stay away from Dr Google for the first few weeks this time. I dont know if it makes me worry more and i feel like i dont want to know to much about whats going on with the baby and get my hopes up until i hear that heartbeat for the first time.

I heard on morning TV today that mums who arent stressed before they get pregnant have babies that sleep better!! True?!?

This little munchkin is trying to get me while i type! haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ :comp: Do you have Netflix on your iPad? How long is your DH gone for? Hopefully you figure out the DVD player :) And I am certainly not complaining about my me time...I'm basking in it, sort of like the calm before the storm. I've all of Pierce's things washed and ready, so now it is just about me. I know as soon as he arrives my DH will be like, "Angel Who?" Haha! 

Lisa ~ Nothing wrong with being cautious! I didn't want to move the wrong way for fear of a mc. It's as though we hold our breath until week 8, then cautiously exhale until week 12. I probably put gas/petrol in my car a handful of times...even then I stood back and wouldn't fill it up. DH normally tops my tank off on the weekends :). Heehehe...cute kitty! And I've no idea how stress before conception can impact a baby that isn't a baby yet...interesting.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, yeah i dont think i can help with that one sorry. Your DH is probably right. Maybe if you went into an electronics store they could tell you what to get and do it for you.
Im feeling a bit better today thank you! Still on track to what happened last time.
My memory has left the building which happened last time... i used to remember by just looking at the door lock what position it had to be in for it to be locked but in the last few days a cannot seem to remember that and i have to go an manually check its locked. Here comes stupid Lisa! haha

Have you got any good movies to watch?? Most of my TV shows are on break and im just watching Big Bang Theory from the start again.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, kitty wants some love! :D
DH will probably want to fix the computer himself. He is actually very good with that stuff even though it isn't his job. He loves the computer lol!
Hear ya on the memory thing. That it gets blissful when you start getting moody. It is nice for me to not remember to be angry over something lol! 
Though it stinks when you aren't sure if you took your prenatal or not :)

Angel, he may be gone until the end of the month. I have everything crossed that he can wrap up his project sooner. I feel more lonely than usual this time. Not sure what is up!
I do have the Netflix app on here but the tricky part is getting DH to give me the right password. He uses a different password for everything and can't remember any of them. He is still angry at Apple because he can't access his iTunes account because he can't remember the password. And the email they have listed is one that he no longer has. He has no one to blame but himself though. But yeah, will call him up later and hopefully get the right password. I want to watch something lol.
Yes, the time alone is so nice isn't it? I can't wait to have more things for Lorelei to really get started on preparing for her. Do you feel full of anticipation when you enter the nursery? :)
And did you enjoy a caffeine free soda yet? :D


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

angel I used to do the same if I craved pepsi, id take 2 drinks and give rest to OH :)
I did used to drink weak tea when I wanted to though. 
I like ur flag pic :) xxx

amy glad u had a nice week off xxx
it is good to get a break from it all xx

Bethany u could easily be feeling bub now, cushinony placenta aside :) xx


im still catching up, gonna post this much cos simon is rumbling and il hev to disappear for a bit again soon :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Welcome home Amy!!
> 
> 
> My current thoughts..."how am I going to get him out?" Eeeek!! I've spent so much time focusing on getting him in there and keeping him there, but never fully grasped the getting him out part :dohh:

u will do great hon :)
I had 2 day labour and episiotomy but I would do it 10 times over again if it was only way to get simon :)
and ur birth story will be much nicer im sure :) xxxxxxx
towards the end of preg I got so awkward and uncomfy I was lookin forward to just doing it and having him anyway, im sure u will get into that frame of mind too. xx
once it starts , I was glad it was happening and when u r in middle of it all. time just passes until ur done ifykwim :) think each bit of it is one step closer to cuddling pierce :) def does the trick :)
would totally recommend tens machine too :hugs:
hypno cds are great fpr relaxing before it and for much of the actual labour, its only when I had drip full blast for a while that it stopped working for me xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you all are doing great. Amy I am so glad you enjoyed your trip to NY. We are all glad to have you back hon. I wanted to share a few pics of Sophia with all of you. In one of them you can see how huge her hands are. lol. Oh, and she does have 5 fingers, she is just hiding her thumbs in both pics. She likes flashing her 4 fingers. She doesn't even fit in the 3 month mittens. Her feet are long too, especially her toes. I have no idea where she got that from. DH has small fingers and feet. lol. Second pic she is wrinkling her forehead. hehe

jess she is super cute ;) maybe she and simon can get married when older :) hee hee :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen I agree , do lots of nice things for ye now while ye can. 
its hard work, tiring and time consuming but totally worth it :) hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

lisa my new kitty does that to me when typing too :)
I pften get ambushed and have weird random letters thrown into my typing ;)
they r so playfull when small :)
hope alls well with u and time is moving swiftly on for testing for u xx

leslie fx for u too hon xxx

amy u too :) xxx

we will have so many LO s on here before we know it, looking forward to us all comparing pics and funny stories ;) 

Bethany hugs sorry Dh is away, sucky xxxx

hi and husg to all. hope alls well xx

AFM. I had friends over yest, I had no itme to tidy house day before so I got up at 6 and stayed up to tidy it in between simons feeds and pumping, 
bad idea, :) I went into mini meltdown with poor OH last nt, I was so tired I was crying. 
OH took simon but he couldn't get him to settle and simon was crying.
I had been giving out over not getting help or sleep so OH kept tellin me to go to bed , he would mind him. but all I could think about was simon cryin so I was crying !!
I came downstairs about 10 times saying just give him to me. 
then OH got odd cos I was implying he couldn't look after him (which I kinda was cos I know I could have settled him:) ). 
so que big fight and laura having mini meltdown. 
don't u just love hormones !!!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! How is everyone doing??



Storked said:


> Amy, have you gotten any helpful advice from those groups? :flower:

I did read a few things on there that helped. OH! and for the Jerry Springer... O-M-G!!! Spiritually pregnant... what the heck does that even mean!?!?! :trouble: That lady should be glad that she doesnt live near me. How dare you mock women that have gone through a LEGIT loss.. grrr!!!!



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, Im going good thank you! Counting down the days until i can test.
> How are you going?

I hope you caught that egg Lisa!!!! Im doing ok as well thanks... just waiting for af to come so that we can get this party started! lol



xoxo4angel said:


> Oh Amy, so very glad things are looking good with you. I wonder how big the follies were, did the Dr say? I'm curious because we could guesstimate ovulation, then AF from that #.

When the RE told me how many follies I had, I told him I was shocked. Although none of them were close to releasing or anything, he told me that I had 3 on my right and I think 2 on my left. I told him when I was on clomid, I rarely ever saw that many non dominant follicles and at that time they measured about 13mm+/-. He told me thats about where I was but then I talked to the PA yesterday and she said that she saw that all the follies I have are small and "nowhere close to ovulation. You will probably ovulate in the next couple of weeks". Im like A COUPLE OF WEEKS?!?!? I was thinking by the end of the week! :dohh::cry:

Jess and Jess, glad to hear your little girls are growing away!!!!! :cloud9:

Laura, big hugs hun. I hope that Oh was able to calm Simon shortly after and that you were able to get some sleep. No one said that it was easy taking care of a little one and most of the time, it falls mostly on mommies so your actions are completly normal. Hope you get some rest hun. xoxoxo

Leslie, how are you dear?

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Haven't bought any caffeine free soda yet. We don't normally have sodas and they only sell it in 2 liter bottles or a 12 pack. My sis comes next week, I'll pick some up then if the craving strikes. Her fam drinks soda so they won't go to waste. 

Laura ~ Poor little Simon and you! I hope you were able to get your rest and let your OH figure his son out. Melt downs are expected...you've been through a lot!

Amy ~ 2 weeks until you O? Why the discrepancy in opinions... Hmm. Lets say the follie was a 12, at 2mm a day you'd O within the next 6 days and start your period 2 weeks later. I hope the PA is wrong. I say the :witch: will show within the next 3 weeks. (I so hope my very very novice, nonmedical guess is right!) I'm ready to start stalking your temps! Oh, did they say or have you read anything about how long Clomid stays in your system? I thought I read its effects can stay for 3 months :shrug:

:wave: ladies!

Lisa & Leslie will be testing next week...how exciting! :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Im thinking the reason she is saying that is because my HCG was still at 24 last friday? :shrug: Im gonna say that RE trumps PA but then again she is more detailed in explaining things to us/. Not that RE isnt but Im sure he was thinking "US looks normal so now lets just wait". Although its still unclear what everything is measuring to DH and I, Im sure he knows where Im at and just didnt fully tell us.. make sense? I dont know... just theories of mine. It makes my head hurt sometimes to try and think like a DR. lol


----------



## Storked

Laura, take it easy! You should have let your friends do you a favor and tidy up for you :hugs: I would have done that for you honey!
Same goes for Jen and Jessica! Love all you girls <3

Amy, glad you got some helpful info! And as for that spiritually pregnant chick...yeah I never commented but I hugged the heck out of a lot of comments! I got angry at the people that were like "I'm sure it felt real to her..." No no no. Nothing but the real thing will ever feel like that and she mocks other women by pretending.
Wait, are you going to try in a couple of weeks then? Or are you waiting out this cycle? :hugs:

Angel, I hope that you get to enjoy a soda next week :D


----------



## mommylov

Exactly!!! The real thing is the realy thing! I should go hug some comments too lol

No, DH and I decided to wait it out. PA said that it wouldnt be the end of the world if we got pregnant. DH I decided against for dating purposes (this way we will know exactly where we are suppose to be at). Also to give my uterus a little break and give it a chance to heal. :(


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> I'm ready to start stalking your temps! Oh, did they say or have you read anything about how long Clomid stays in your system? I thought I read its effects can stay for 3 months :shrug:

Oh forgot to answer this... they didnt mention anything about the Clomid being in my system. Only that they will not have me on it unless I go the IUI route. Im really hoping to conceive naturally. Ill take my BFP any way I can get it but it would be nice to know that we created a LO with love. <3 Not that we wouldnt create with love with an IUI or something else but you know what I mean. If thats true, then it should be gone by the time we try :( I took it in Apr and we are waiting this cycle out so it will be past the 3 month mark. Been temping and the past three days got back to doing it on a regular basis. I was lazy about it last week but Im back now! Im not going to be using an OPK this month so I wonder will it still detect ovulation? Im still kind of on the higher side (98.0) which my average coverline is at about 97.9 so Ill see if in the next few days it continues to go down.

Oh and Lisa, your kitty is so cute! Totally was looking for lovies <3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys,
amy , Bethany and angel thanks :)
I had another one this eve, bawling again but I feel better now after crying, after first few days of simons stroke I didn't cry at all so maybe I just needed to release or maybe hormones im not sure really. I was phycho and weepy for about half an hour and im ok now, prob hormones alright, maybe im getting af soon, I don't want it back ever, was hoping booby milking would keep it away :)

amy hope u Ov sooner hon, is that just like a guess based on size, could they not grow faster than they think? I hope so xxx
he took simon for a drive nad calmed him down I got some sleep then thanks 

angel how r u feeling now hon/
u tired? how bigs ur bump? :) 
do u have lots of movement , I miss the kicks sometimes a little, 
and rubbing my belly knowing he is in there was always really cool xxx

bethnay before i had simon I always said I wuldnt be house proud and would just focus on bub and me, I just cant, I don't know why, it irritates me badly when house is messy. prob cos I spend so much time in it :)
its silly, I kinda feel a little like im lacking if I cant do both look after simon and keep house,i know its stupid, but its stuck in my head a little.
just typing it is helping knock it out cos I know im being silly and judging myself .
I would never judge someone else for some of the stuff I think makes me lacking ;) 
ok im rambling il stop now ;)
how r u hon? 
u enjoying all ur shows?
any weird cravings? xx

amy I think waiting for dating is a good call. cos it just adds worry if u don't know ur dates, u would be wondering if ur bub is growing properly on U/s if u didn't know dates xx u don't need additional stress xx
hope the wait hurries up for u and hope u Ov sooner xxxxxx

jen or jess have u had any little meltdowns? is it hormones? 
just wondering am I normal :) xxx
hi and hugs to all. hope alls well xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

Awww Laura.... :hugs: Im sure its a combination of hormones and lack of sleep. Plus you are are still healing so your body is on overdrive right now. Im glad you got to sleep when your OH took Simon for a drive. Hope you are able to get some more rest!

Ya, its just a guesstamate on my part. He didnt mention anything about dates or anything. He was just looking to make sure I passed everything and to make sure that everything was back to working normal. I guess we'll see in the next few weeks! Im hoping like Angel said, that af will show in 3 weeks. Thats what I calculated as well so Im hoping that will be the case!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon xxx
with ur hcg down so low at last appointment , it sounds like it could be sooner than pa reckons xx , fx for u xxx
hope so hon xxxxxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, sorry that it is looking like a longer wait to try :hugs:

Laura, no shows here. Computer isn't working and I haven't been able to access Netflix on my iPad. My computer works but the speakers have issues so everything is silent. I'm getting pissy just thinking about all of it lol.
Don't be so hard on yourself. I doubt your OH is judging you so why judge yourself? :) our place is very cluttered. My husband and I don't function too well when it isn't though. We have an easier time locating things in a pile then when it is neatly put away. You should see how pissed he gets when I put his shoes in the shoe rack and he can't find them :lol:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow have to catch up!

Jessica- Sophia is absolutely adorable! It almost looks like she is talking in one of the pictures :) how is she doing?

Jen- so glad Zoey is doing well! I also can't wait until we all have BFPs and can have baby talk!

Angel- I have heard some of that in regards to nail polish....I wonder if this means no pedicures while pregnant for me!? How are you feeling? 

Bethany- I can't imagine being in your shoes! I am such a tv junkie haha. I am now watching m recorded bachelorette but she is annoying so I am not thrilled. I enjoy reality shows. I also love Big Bang theory like Lisa! DH got me into it. I hope everything gets fixed quick! When does DH get home? How are you doing other than boredom?

Amy- glad to see you back and that things are progressing. How are you feeling emotionally and physically?

Laura- sorry for meltdown! Our hormones are never forgiving! Sometimes it is good to have a cry too. I am sure, even though it is a good busy, you are overwhelmed and adjusting to Simon and all. I don't know about you but changes, good and bad, tend to make me emotional.

Lisa- such a cute kitty! Hope all is well over there...I know you are getting anxious as am I! How early are you testing? We BDed every other day CD 8-16 and I almost had a thought it wasn't enough, putting my faith into what will be will be at this point. What can we do other than keep trying.

AFM- been emotional but that hasn't been too new. I wondered if I am more emotional around ovulation time hormonal wise...or maybe just psychological because of trying and the loss. Someone mentioned that I would be testing new week, but I am not sure that. Am going to. I am afraid if testing too early so will not until at least day AF is due if not after that. I didn't even get pregnant symptoms until a week after missed AF. When did everyone else start feeling it?


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! Not much time to read everyting i just skimmed :( veey sorry. 

Bethany i wish we could all lend a hanf anf company to eachother. But we offer comfort so due to distance its just as good<3
Laura meltdowns been happening since day two i havent talkalked about em bc i thought its wtong bc others qould kill to have a baby but yes iys so normal. Mibe mostly are causes of not being able to calm my baby to my husband thinking my boob will aleays calm and get her to sleep. Its not the case. Dh is very stressful and is constantly yelling at our dog and he is becoming agressive and whining. I never have a moment to make food or shower since dh refuses to watch hee so its hard and when she finally goes down for a lil dh wants sexual attention and says he would help more if i did stuff for him. I said i have no time for me. Ugh. Anyways gonna try to lay her down to get some water and food maybe go to bathroom and rinse if i have time. Soon as she crys trav flips out on her. Its sad.


----------



## jen435

Catch up at next feedingbifvi acn grt my phone charged.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I've bookmarked your FF Chart...officially on board to stalk your temps and aid in interpreting the dips, spikes and ambiguous fluctuations! 

Leslie ~ Oh, I thought you'd test next week, sorry. I'm was a POAS (pee on a stick) junkie, I would buy the Internet cheapies off of amazon and pee on a stick from 11dpo on. My symptoms for AF and BFP were too similar to discern what was coming. 

Laura ~ :hugs: Maybe its hormones trying to regulate or maybe it's just emotional exhaustion. Either way...hand that sweet prince to your OH, curl up in a hot bath and cry! You deserve your hallmark moments xoxo

Bethany ~ I too hope your DH wraps up early...cannot believe you don't have access to DVDs or Netflix! Sounds like camping...even then I find a way to use my iThings! Ha! 

Hope everyone else has had a nice hump day!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I hope you have your DVD connected now and have something to amuse you! 
I have an alarm set for 9pm every night for my prenatal. haha
Your house sounds like my house. We try so hard to be clean but it just doesnt happen!! We are having our neighbours over for dinner tonight and their house is REALLY clean and neat so i have to spend all day cleaning so we dont look like pigs! haha :dohh:

Laura, Yes my kitty is absolute mischief at the moment. Hes getting into everything!! Im trying to teach him not to get onto the kitchen bench at the moment. He eats everything he can get his paws on. 
Emotions and hormones would be very high for you right now! Let it all out. Thats part of OH responsibilities to take our crazy hormone times. I know mine copes it all the time! haha Hope you're feeling a bit better now! :hugs:

Amy, I hope so to! i think we got it this time! I hope you're AF will come sooner rather than later and then party away! haha :hugs:

Angel, i cant wait to test... i did one yesterday even though i knew it wouldnt work! haha :dohh:

Leslie, going good here just feeling really impatient. Im going to do a test on the 19th which is 5 days before AF presuming a 28 day cycle. Although my last one was 24 days. I'm far to impatient to wait until after AF is due. We have been BDing almost every night from CD 7 until now which would be CD 16 i guess. We missed CD 14... neither of us felt like it.
I get more emotional around O time as well. 
I got symptoms straight away last time but i never got anything too bad. I didnt throw up at all. :hugs:

I think Angel and Bethany should post baby bump photos!! hehe! :flower:

8 Days till test time weeeeeeeeeee :wohoo:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just read your update Jen...cannot believe your DH is being such a douche! The extent of sexual attention I'd give him is tossing some lube at him and telling him to tend to himself! I'm sorry doll...you def have a stressful situation going on. I hope little Zoey is on the mend and you start to get a break. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, that sounds horrible!! I hope things will improve soon. I second what Angel said... Tell him to take care of himself for a little while! Also you can say anything here... Thats what we are here for! and although we are all in different stages it doesn't make the things that are happening or important to you any less important and you should talk to us if things are getting to you.
BIIIIGGGGGG:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Yay for poas!! Nothing wrong with a warm up stick :haha:


----------



## Lisa85

Nice looking belly Angel!!!! hehe!! Im so excited for you!!! Its almost baby time :baby:


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I bet that it is a little of both! The hormones from ovulation and just feeling what it is like to be TTC again. TTC after a loss is so emotional. Love you girl. You will get your rainbow baby!
With my first I didn't get a BFP until AF was a week late either. Seemed like a little after that that I had symptoms.
Second time I actually got a line the day my AF was, in theory, supposed to arrive (body still hadn't really normalized). But I don't think that I had symptoms until later. I wonder if your second BFP will be as different from your first as mine was? :hugs:

Jen, honey don't feel bad about having meltdowns. That sounds very stressful! You just want to make everybody happy :hugs:
I just want to give your hubby a piece of my mind :grr: and I would babysit your puppy for you if I was there. Love you dear.

Angel, I am horrible at camping ever since I got my iPhone! Last time we camped we spent half the night looking for my phone that I was convinced that I had lost. It was in the tent the whole time. DH wanted to smack me lol!
I have some books out and I keep looking at them and then...I go back to trying to occupy myself on the iPad. I need to take a break and try reading as an adequate replacement for the tv!
Your bump is adorable! Is there a swooning emoticon? It deserves a swoon!

Lisa, smart stuff setting the alarm for your prenatal. Brilliant!
Oh those people with squeaky clean homes are such show offs! One of my sisters keeps her home spotless with 5 kids and I still don't know how she does it. Or where she stores all the stuff that comes with a family that big :D
I hope the 8 days fly by for you! That TWW is just the worst part lol. You should get wondfos if you want to POAS without the guilt of tests being expensive :)
I wonder how different your next pregnancy will be from your first! You may get really nauseous the next time :D


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/5A4D5BE0-655C-4AAD-879C-9F9096144439-9506-00000DF499916209_zps12927834.jpg
That is my bump for 22 weeks!


----------



## Lisa85

Awwww Bethany look at that bump!!! So cute!!! Makes me happy seeing baby bumps! 
Gosh how does she keep the house clean with 5 kids?!?!?! i cant even find room to put the stuff of just me and my DF. Maybe you could ask her and report back! haha :D
My DF is VERY messy though!! He just drops everything wheres he's finished with it. I once found a six pack beer carton folded and stuffed behind the milk in the fridge. lol Also saw him take the rubbish out and come back to put a new bag in the bin... he took the LAST bag off the role, put the empty roll back in the draw and then put the bag in the bin!! i was like OMG put the empty roll in the bag you just put in the bin!! lol :dohh:

How soon can Wondfos show BPF?
I hope i dont get more sick this time. The fuzzy brain is enough to drive me crazy. I usually have a really good memory and its very frustrating when it doesnt work anymore! Took about a month to come back after d c as well. I very rarely throw up normally even when im really sick or drank to much! haha


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany and Angel, I love your bump pics! Bethany, how does your sister with 5 kids do it? I will admit, I am a very unorganized person. I can be messy too. lol. My husband is better at keeping the house clean. lol. I will try to improve on that though. It is hard enough with 3 kids, I can't imagine how your sister does it with 5 kids. 

Jen, I feel you on the acid reflux issues. Sophia is starting with the acid reflux, just like Natalie did. We just got the ok from her doc today to start giving her the sensitive formula. I still pump everyday, and whatever I get I give to Sophia (6 mls max :( ). Amazingly if I put her to my breast, she knows what to do and sucks away, but unfortunately she gets nothing from my breast and gets very upset :( . This is considering the fact that we never really got that time to bond after she was born (because she was in the NICU). I see her starting to suffer from the reflux and gas pains and starting to get very irritable. I think his has something to do with her being born early and all of the antibiotics they pumped her with as a preventive measure right after she was born (they feared that all the aspirated amniotic fluid gave her pneumonia, but thank God it didn't). She suffered from thrush for a long time and has had a diaper rash for 2 weeks straight that comes and goes, doctor gave her medicine for that because apparently it is a yeast infection due to the antibiotics. The antibiotics they gave her were so powerful, I am sure they ate up all the good bacteria in her stomach and that is partly the reason she is getting the reflux also. Jen, I am so sorry about your dh. I really hope and pray that Travis changes. Maybe he needs to have a man to man talk with another guy who can tell him how he is acting is wrong and that he needs to be there more for you and Zoey. :hugs:

Hi Amy!! I like your new doctors plan for you. I like that he wants you and dh to go natural first. We are all cheering you on here hon. I am so glad that you had that time away with your dh. He sounds like a great guy. :hugs:

Lisa. lol for cleaning the house before the neighbors come over. That sounds like me and dh. hehe. Although dh is actually much neater than me. 

Leslie, you have every right to be emotional. You have gone through so much. With loss and hormonal changes going on and it could be because you are around ov time. Us women go through a lot after a loss. Hang in there hon. And as for the pregnancy symptoms, I usually start to get them right around the time af is due, the very first sign I always get is acid reflux from the hormonal changes, the increase of progesterone that relaxes the muscles is what causes the acid reflux I believe. With every pregnancy right before af was due i would wake up in the early morning hours with acid reflux and I knew that I was pregnant because I almost never get acid reflux without being pregnant. 

Laura, you have been through so much and its hard taking care of a newborn, you need a break sometimes hon (but I also understand how hard it is to be away from your sweet little Simon.) As for being emotional, it is totally normal. You were pregnant for a very long time, like me you had two pregnancies very close together and now your body is going back to normal little by little. A lot of hormonal changes are going on right now that can affect you emotionally. I am experiencing things I never thought I would. Lets just say things haven't been as ideal as I thought they would be and I love my dear Sophia so so much. But at the same times I am filled with so many paranoias about her. I am scared of so many things now. I am a total hypochondriac (have been for the past 10 years, has something to do with my fathers illness and slow decline in health and eventual death) and I think I probably need professional help. I am also suffering postpartum depression, so my husband and mom try to help me out as much as they can. 

:hugs: to everybody!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I think that they are as sensitive as First Response is. They are just cheap little pee strips that you dip but so cheap. So very nice is you want to test early and often :)
If you do vomit you will hopefully just have reflux like me where some Zantac helps. I rarely puke. Though I did just yesterday. Poo. 
Your DF sounds just like my DH! Why can't they just walk trash to the trash can? :lol:

Jessica, I am unorganized too. Well I call it organizing in piles ;)
Oh poor Sophia has been having a rough time of it. On the one hand I had that she has the reflux too and a yeast infection and diaper rash but hard to be angry about the antibiotics when they helped prevent pneumonia. 
I hope all these babies get to feeling better!

As for my clean sister with 5 kids, I think it is just her personality. She has to have things a certain way and she will not waver from it. So her kids really aren't allowed to be messy. Sounds nice but I don't think that she is pleasant to live with. I love her though!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, do you have amazon.com in Australia? That is where I got my wondfos from. But some people on this site get them from eBay too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Storked said:


> Lisa, I think that they are as sensitive as First Response is. They are just cheap little pee strips that you dip but so cheap. So very nice is you want to test early and often :)
> If you do vomit you will hopefully just have reflux like me where some Zantac helps. I rarely puke. Though I did just yesterday. Poo.
> Your DF sounds just like my DH! Why can't they just walk trash to the trash can? :lol:
> 
> Jessica, I am unorganized too. Well I call it organizing in piles ;)
> Oh poor Sophia has been having a rough time of it. On the one hand I had that she has the reflux too and a yeast infection and diaper rash but hard to be angry about the antibiotics when they helped prevent pneumonia.
> I hope all these babies get to feeling better!
> 
> As for my clean sister with 5 kids, I think it is just her personality. She has to have things a certain way and she will not waver from it. So her kids really aren't allowed to be messy. Sounds nice but I don't think that she is pleasant to live with. I love her though!

Exactly, imagine if she actually had Pneumonia as a newborn and they hadn't administered the antibiotics. I don't want to imagine what would have happened. Unfortunately her little body is having a hard time handling the effects of them. I wish I would have researched or asked one of the doctors about a probiotic while she was in the NICU, but I never even thought about that (so I partly blame myself for the yeast infection and thrush), I just thought about her making it our alive. Hopefully she will start to get better now. Its sad to see such a tiny baby go through so much. She is eating a lot more now and is just under 7 lbs, so she is gaining and has a good appetite.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, she is improving. You had a lot on your mind at the time what with worrying about her so don't be hard on yourself :hugs: you are taking such good care of her! <3


----------



## jen435

Aww Jessica :hugs: you are doing great mommy! Sophia is doing just fine and she has a strong mom right along side of her. You take great care of all three of ur babies<3 believe that.

Lisa bethany is correct regards to sensitivey of two brands! :dust: very anxious for ur results! I vomitted thru my pregnancy had to take zofran. Hopefully its just reflux like bethany had so ud het releif from zantac which is cmpletely safe. 

Angel very cute bump!!! Im sooo excited for u!!
Bethany love ur dress and ur bump!! I hope dh can end that travel before ur farther along. Is he planning to take tine off for the baby? Fit two weeks are rough. I hope he can be be home with you! They are so precious.<3

Laura how are you feeling today? Hows simon?

Leslie hi!!! Hope all is going well!!

I had so much more i wanted to say but mind went blank. 

Well i got a boba carrier for zoey to bf in public in. Sooo havev to adjust to it. It was used


----------



## mommylov

Bethany & Angel... LOVE your bumps!!!!! <3 So cute!!

Jen, Im so sorry that your husband is being like that. No offense but it seems like he has been pretty selfish. You are always bending over backwards for him and he just doesnt give you any credit for your efforts. Now with Zoey here, he should be all about you and his daughter. I understand that being intimate is an important part of a relationship but its not #1. Im so sorry that you dont have the support from him that you deserve. You really have been teste to your limit this past year and Im praying that you catch a break. We love you and are always here if you need to vent... youre not alone. :hugs: :kiss:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy- glad to see you back and that things are progressing. How are you feeling emotionally and physically?
> 
> AFM- been emotional but that hasn't been too new. I wondered if I am more emotional around ovulation time hormonal wise...or maybe just psychological because of trying and the loss. Someone mentioned that I would be testing new week, but I am not sure that. Am going to. I am afraid if testing too early so will not until at least day AF is due if not after that. I didn't even get pregnant symptoms until a week after missed AF. When did everyone else start feeling it?

Thanks hun... Im doing ok physically, emotionally.. I still have my moments but they are def far and few between this time. Im holding onto hope now with seeing a RE and new dr's. Just anxious and want to get things started already and feel like the wait in endless at the moment! :wacko:

You being emotional is def normal. This is a very stressful thing to go through and brings on a rollercoaster of emotions throughout the whole process. I honestly didnt get any strong symptoms with the last pregnancy, none with the 2nd pregnancy (chemical) and symptoms started around 6 weeks with the 1st pregnancy. There a lots of ladies that say they didnt have any symptoms well into thier 2nd tri so I wouldnt go off of symptoms only hun.




xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ I've bookmarked your FF Chart...officially on board to stalk your temps and aid in interpreting the dips, spikes and ambiguous fluctuations!

yay... thanks Angel!!! You know me.. I can use all the help/advice I can get! You girls are the bomb! (Yes I said the bomb... Im an 80's baby! lol)



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, I hope so to! I think we got it this time! I hope you're AF will come sooner rather than later and then party away! haha :hugs:

I sure hope so too Lisa!!!! I hope that BFP is just around the corner for you ladies!! :thumbup:



aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Amy!! I like your new doctors plan for you. I like that he wants you and dh to go natural first. We are all cheering you on here hon. I am so glad that you had that time away with your dh. He sounds like a great guy. :hugs:

Thanks Jess :hugs: You girls always know just what to say! Iam def lucky to have my husband. Ive said it before but he truley is my rock and he is the best thing that ever happened to me. He has just been amazing and so pos through this whole process. I cant wait to see him as a dad... I hope I get to see that! :shrug:

Hope I didnt miss anyone :oops:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ The Boba carrier, is it for nursing, is it a sling?? So it's not like the Baby Bjorn, which is just a carrier? So many items out there...can make your head spin! I got a cover that goes around my neck, but I still have to hold the baby. I'm intrigued. 

Jess ~ I thought it was never too late to take probiotics. Especially if she still has a touch of a yeast issue going on. They sell it in infant drops...wonder what the docs would say. Many of them don't encourage it, but if it wouldn't hurt, why not, right? And yay for pumping...if you took probiotics would they pass on through your milk? Time to consult Dr Google! Hugs to the girls! 

:wave: ladies. 

A thunder storm just rolled in...nap time :sleep:


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Amy, sorry that it is looking like a longer wait to try :hugs:
> 
> Laura, no shows here. Computer isn't working and I haven't been able to access Netflix on my iPad. My computer works but the speakers have issues so everything is silent. I'm getting pissy just thinking about all of it lol.
> Don't be so hard on yourself. I doubt your OH is judging you so why judge yourself? :) our place is very cluttered. My husband and I don't function too well when it isn't though. We have an easier time locating things in a pile then when it is neatly put away. You should see how pissed he gets when I put his shoes in the shoe rack and he can't find them :lol:

oh no sorry I did read that but my sievy brain forgot xx sorry :)
hope u got it fixed? or were u waiting for OH password or something , hope he came up trumps :)
im grand today again, I don't know what happened , something somewhere went haywire on me ;)
had doc today for 6 week check for simon and me :)
he is 11 pound 15 now :) hee hee go milky my little milky guzzler :) ha ha
I used to be like that before we bought a house Bethany, but since we have our own place im a bit more ocd :) ha ha
all good :) she just did my bloods to send away and took my blood pressure. bp is perfect again and I had taken myself off meds cos I was throwing up , hurray :)
im gonna read on, as usual billion posts cos I wanna answer and post in case simon calls and I lose typing :)


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Wow have to catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura- sorry for meltdown! Our hormones are never forgiving! Sometimes it is good to have a cry too. I am sure, even though it is a good busy, you are overwhelmed and adjusting to Simon and all. I don't know about you but changes, good and bad, tend to make me emotional.
> 
> 
> AFM- been emotional but that hasn't been too new. I wondered if I am more emotional around ovulation time hormonal wise...or maybe just psychological because of trying and the loss. Someone mentioned that I would be testing new week, but I am not sure that. Am going to. I am afraid if testing too early so will not until at least day AF is due if not after that. I didn't even get pregnant symptoms until a week after missed AF. When did everyone else start feeling it?

thanks hon xx
yeah I think it was hormones cos it was really patchy and im ok again ;)
the days u BD sounds perfect hon, don't stress. xx
fx for u for bfp :) :dust:
I used always test early ;) 
it is disappointing to get bfn so if u can hold off till af is due then do x
I never could :haha: , I got bfp 12 dpo this time but that's unusual, it is early :)
im looking forward to ur good news ;) xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Hi ladies! Not much time to read everyting i just skimmed :( veey sorry.
> 
> Bethany i wish we could all lend a hanf anf company to eachother. But we offer comfort so due to distance its just as good<3
> Laura meltdowns been happening since day two i havent talkalked about em bc i thought its wtong bc others qould kill to have a baby but yes iys so normal. Mibe mostly are causes of not being able to calm my baby to my husband thinking my boob will aleays calm and get her to sleep. Its not the case. Dh is very stressful and is constantly yelling at our dog and he is becoming agressive and whining. I never have a moment to make food or shower since dh refuses to watch hee so its hard and when she finally goes down for a lil dh wants sexual attention and says he would help more if i did stuff for him. I said i have no time for me. Ugh. Anyways gonna try to lay her down to get some water and food maybe go to bathroom and rinse if i have time. Soon as she crys trav flips out on her. Its sad.

sorry jen but that makes me feel better xx
not that u feel bad but that im normal :) 
hope it gets better soon honey xxx
I know I felt bad moaning too but I was someone who would kill to get bfp not so long ago, so I thought I might not be as annoying as someone who doesn't appreciate pregnancy and baby. I love simon to bits , I was just half afraid of postpartum depression but it wouldn't have lifted so quick if I had it.
I wouldnt trade simon for a gazillion euro but it is tiring. 
:hugs: to u hon, xx
I kind of feel like I have to do everything for simon cos I don't think anyone else does it properly nad I feel bad if I don't do everything for him.
I cannot stand hearing him cry so im gonna spoil him :) 
if he whimpers he is in my arms :)
I only half trust OH with him and I know he is good with him but I think im letting simon down if I don't have him 24-7. 
silly I know., 
its harder in a way for u, I know with dorect breast feeding u are under them all the time for at least amonth, it does get better so say all my sis nad sis in law who bf. xx
I have extra pumping and sterilising bottles then too but I get longer breaks between feeds at nt which helps. xx
hope u get a break soon hon xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ :hugs: Maybe its hormones trying to regulate or maybe it's just emotional exhaustion. Either way...hand that sweet prince to your OH, curl up in a hot bath and cry! You deserve your hallmark moments xoxo
> 
> Hope everyone else has had a nice hump day!

thanks honey xxx
hope u had a happy hump day too :) xxxxxxx
:flower:


----------



## lilesMom

lisa hope those days go super fast for u and lovely bfp at the end :) xxxxxxxx
come on bfp :) xxxxxxxxxxx

angel nd Bethany I adore ur bumps :) I wanna feel the kicks :) 
lovely pics , 
Bethany nice dress too :)

stil catch up but simon rumbling, il be back :)


----------



## mommylov

I agree Laura, you are very much entitled to feel the way you do. You poor thing, you have been through so much with the birth and Simon's stroke... Im sure you are just beyond exhausted! Lots of love and hugs to you hun!!!!! xoxoxo :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

So Pierce still doesn't have a middle name...DH throws some doozies out there, but nothing fits (if that makes sense). Naming a child is such a huge responsibility...it'd be easier if there was a family tradition, but no such luck! :sigh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Sweet chunky Simon! Nearly 12lbs...I love it!! He's 6 weeks old now? 

I know you ladies are über busy, but if you get a second, you, Jen and Jess need baby tickers, do they make them for the first year??


----------



## lilesMom

hi again :) he is settled again, 
he had no proper poo for 2 days so was getting pains , he just did huge one and is now sleeping peacefully ;) he couldn't sleep all day with it , sorry tmi :) xx

jess thanks hon, hugs xxxx
hope u feel better soon, u have a lot on ur plate xxxx
im glad u have hubby and mom to help xxx
that's great Sophia will latch on that will help ur milk., 
nurses told me babies beat any pump :) xx
its nice for bonding too hon xxx
I actually have weird fears for simon too jess , prob just cos I want nothing to happen to him. 
Im really afraid il fall down our stairs while carrying him and I have irrational fear of him being poked in the eye with something.,
the eye one is weird, he has lovely big eyes and is so helpless, 
I have a stupid fear something is gonna stick in his eye. 
I cringe every time I think of it but im squeamish about eyes anyway so......
I know im weird :) 
hope u feel better soon sweetie hugs xxxxx

I should really be snoozing while I can but I like catching up :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> I agree Laura, you are very much entitled to feel the way you do. You poor thing, you have been through so much with the birth and Simon's stroke... Im sure you are just beyond exhausted! Lots of love and hugs to you hun!!!!! xoxoxo :hugs:

thanks amy, loads of :hugs: back at u :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel simon doesn't have a second name so there goes that problem ha ha
he has double barrel surname so I figured his name was long enough without another one :) 
um im not sure on the tickers, I will check at some stage :) xxxx
yup my little milky guzzler is packing on the pounds :)
doc said my milk was magic, que proud laura :) ha ha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww love the bumps Angel and Bethany....sooooo cute!

Jen- so sorry about DH. You and Zoey don't deserve that treatment! 

Angel- it's ok...I secretly wish I could test early but I know it isn't something I should be doing :) I don't even have a test bought to stop myself

Awww Laura Simon is getting so big! What is average weight for his age? Sorry about your fears. I have a feeling I will be the same way too but I am sure normal with first child too ;)

Lisa- counting the days for you and crossing my fingers!

Amy-when do you see the doc next? So glad you are getting such great care and feel better!

Hi jessica! hope sophia is feeling better! Sounds like you are doing such a great job.

sorry if I missed anyone/ anything. I'm very tired. Actually so bloated and headachy too but with the weather and impending AF could be anything. I get PMS symptoms pretty early.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I love your bump and that dress is too cute! I've tried on a few maxi dresses, but it looks like I'm wearing a tent! Yours compliments your bump and fits so nicely...love it! I've a wedding to go to on Saturday and am having an "I've nothing to wear-meltdown!" :help:


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, haha!! i think most ppl arent that clean. Just looks that way coz they clean when ppl come over. After i spent 5 hours cleaning yesterday my DF walked in and said wow is this our house! haha
I hope poor Sophia is getting better! She has had a rough time! :hugs:

Bethany, I think i will buy some wondos off amazon!! i like to test even after im pregnant just so i can see that positive line!!! :blush:

Jen, Thank you! i will get some. Hope you're feeling a bit better today! :hugs:

Laura, i wish i was more ocd in our own house. We only bought the place a few months ago and if anything im more relaxed coz i know we arent going to have property inspections. haha 

Amy, leslie and angel :hi:

Time to do some :laundry:


----------



## Storked

Jen, hope you enjoy your carrier! 
Afraid that DH doesn't have much time to take off since he used a lot of it to be with his mom as she was dying. I worry that they may have him out of state when I have our baby. I will flip out if so but nothing that I can do about it.

Amy, any idea yet on what your dosage will be of lovenox? Probably the 40 like me :hugs:

Laura, maybe I would be different if we had a house. Not sure though since we had a house before lol! But I hope things start getting easier for you honey.
Yay on Simon gaining!
I did get my Netflix info and have been watching Bones all day lol

Angel, maybe his middle name will come to you when you see him <3
I got my dress at Target! Have you tried looking there? I will need more maternity clothes soon. I really don't have enough for a wardrobe lol. 

Leslie, I hope that those are just early BFP symptoms and not PMS symptoms! Go you on not having temptation (tests) lying around!

Lisa, wondfos are great! I really do love them. And the nice thing about getting them in bulk is that yup, even after you do get a positive you have no guilt for still testing. I still dip one occasionally :D
Just to warn you though, after you get your positive, it can take wondfos longer to get darker than other tests so don't stress yourself out about that. I remember dipping two at a time some days after my first positive and sometimes one would have a darker line than the other. From the same urine! :lol: but still, they are a huge money saver and pretty reliable.


----------



## Storked

Well ladies, I am going back to watching Bones lol! I should sleep though. I have been exhausted all day despite having done very little.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I just realised i was due a few days before you (5th November) :( we got pregnant at the same time! Im a bit sad to think i could have a big bump like you right now. 
Hopefully this will be my turn this time! I was talking to my friend today and she said her sister had 5 mc before she got her rainbow. 
Feeling a little sad today! :cry:

Thanks for the info on Wondfos!


----------



## Lisa85

Also Amazon wont ship wondfos to Australia and Ebay charges like $30 postage!! Cheaper to stick with First Response me thinks!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> So Pierce still doesn't have a middle name...DH throws some doozies out there, but nothing fits (if that makes sense). Naming a child is such a huge responsibility...it'd be easier if there was a family tradition, but no such luck! :sigh:

Angel, dont feel bad if he doesnt have a middle name. My hubby and his siblings dont have middle names. My MIL told me that my FIL didnt want them to have middle names. Kind of fun now because I get to insert a name depending on moods (i.e. *first name* grouchy *last name*) :haha: Thanks MIL/FIL!! heheh



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy-when do you see the doc next? So glad you are getting such great care and feel better!

Hi Les! Im doing good... how are you feeling? Are you still having pre af symtoms? I hope youre feeling better! I dont have another set appointment at this point. I was just told after af comes for me to start with the OPK's and HPT's for 3 cycles and then we'll see what happens.



Storked said:


> Amy, any idea yet on what your dosage will be of lovenox? Probably the 40 like me :hugs:

I have no idea :shrug: Since I dont technically have a clotting disorder that requires it, maybe I wont need as much? But even though I dont show needing it based on bloodtest results, I may need just as much as you if I keep forming clots in the cord or something. He didnt even tell me much about how its going to work other than I will start it once I confirm pregnancy. Also something interesting, with my old PA she had me start Crinone on 3dpo. I asked my RE about that and he said that I didnt need to do that and that I could just use it when I get a +HPK. Im wondering if I should be really good and just do EXACTLY as he says... decisions decisions. I suppose I should just listen to him... for now :haha:


Lisa, how are you doing hun? Yikes on it costing so much to get things shipped out to you. Wondfos are fabulous though. I know that FR are like around $15 USD +/- here in the US.. don tknow what they run out there but on Amazon you can get like 50 IC's at like $20 USD so that + $30 for shipping would be like $50. That would only be 10+ FR vs 50 IC's. Depending on how good you are, you might be right in that it may not be worth it to you. If you are like me and have an addiction to POAS when it comes time to testing (so I need the 20/50 pack lol) def makes it worth it. Just some food for thought :winkwink: 

Laura, how are you doing hun? Hope you got some good rest last night and that you and your milky face are doing well! :hugs::kiss:

Jen, how are you doing dear? Hope you enjoy your new carrier!

Jess, hope you and your girls are doing well! :flower:

:wave: to anyone I have missed! Happy Friday!!! :happydance:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa I'm very sorry you are feeling sad. It just hits you in the face sometimes :( I've also heard many stories of many mcs and other issues and it scares me to death.
Hope you feel better!

Amy- doing ok. I am havin pre AF symptoms still. Last night they were really bad for some reason. I find myself poking my boobs and hoping they hurt haha ( of course they hurt when you keep poking ). Last time I got my bfp I had pre AF symptoms also so it is hard to tell with any of these symptoms. I told DH I felt really fat last night and he said " that is good right" haha.
So just waiting for AF for you then OPKs etc?

Ladies some HPT advice. I may cave and test day AF is due because hearing everyone else makes me want to test. So maybe the 20th. Anyway I may pick up a test this weekend while out. Sounds like first response seems to be preferred? I tend to use digital like I said so I don't get confused but if others are more sensitive I may try. More TMI but I have really shy bladder so I can't pee on the stick ( which is why I tend to void OPKs too) . I was peeing in a cup and dipping the digitals before. Can you also do that with the regular tests? Any other preferred tests?


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy- doing ok. I am havin pre AF symptoms still. Last night they were really bad for some reason. I find myself poking my boobs and hoping they hurt haha ( of course they hurt when you keep poking ). Last time I got my bfp I had pre AF symptoms also so it is hard to tell with any of these symptoms. I told DH I felt really fat last night and he said " that is good right" haha.
> So just waiting for AF for you then OPKs etc?
> 
> Ladies some HPT advice. I may cave and test day AF is due because hearing everyone else makes me want to test. So maybe the 20th. Anyway I may pick up a test this weekend while out. Sounds like first response seems to be preferred? I tend to use digital like I said so I don't get confused but if others are more sensitive I may try. More TMI but I have really shy bladder so I can't pee on the stick ( which is why I tend to void OPKs too) . I was peeing in a cup and dipping the digitals before. Can you also do that with the regular tests? Any other preferred tests?

Yup, no sense in using OPK's now for me since I dont know where Im at in this cycle so just waiting for AF then Ill whip out the "lets get pregnant kit" :haha:. Awww I hope that its pregnancy symptoms too and not AF. Its amazing how similar the symptoms are between the two. Your husband sounds a lot like mine :haha: He would say the same whenever I said "Oh I feel a cramp" or "my boobs are so sore". He too would always be like "Oh thats a good thing, right?" lol Bless them! As for the POAS addiction that comes when ttc, there is where the Wondfo (IC's) come in handy. I usually would pee on those and if I ever saw even a hint of anything, then I would use a FR or CB Digi to confirm. The IC's saved my wallet from thinning out too much lol



Lisa85 said:


> Feeling a little sad today! :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Youre bound to have your ups and downs babe. Im sorry you feel down right now, we are here for you!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Do you think digitals are sensitive enough to detect on day AF is due? I have so much to learn!


----------



## mommylov

I have come to find out that they are a little less sensitive than the IC believe it or not. I hate to say it but it really differs from each person. I would think by the time af is due, the digi should def detect it but its not unheard of to get a late +. I believe Jess didnt get her + until about 16dpo with Sophia (couldve been even later than that). HTH!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ok another question... When we say DPO we are talking about after CD14ish when O happens? Sorry if that sounds stupid!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I understand. My angel was a November baby too. Due in 2012 :( I hope your rainbow comes faster than mine did :hugs:
And that is stinky about the wondfos! Especially that eBay would charge so much! They are such a cheap option here in the US :(
You may actually ask in the TTC forums if any Australian ladies know where to get wondfos for a decent price?

Amy, I bet that you will take as much as me which is 40 mg daily. Just one shot! If I had ever actually had a clot I would have to take more. Which would cause bruising. I rarely bruise with this dose. Though when I get the occasional one it hangs out forever. But it doesn't hurt :thumbup:

Leslie, if I was testing on the day of AF then I would use First Response Early Result because it is more sensitive than a digital. It can detect 25 of hcg in your urine as opposed to the 50 of the digital. And it is fine to do regular. I always dip too. Too messy to really pee in them :)
The digital will confirm that early for some people though and won't other times. It really is dependent on when the baby implants. Some ladies on this site get positive like a week for their period is due! I could never hope to be that lucky lol. The earliest I have ever gotten confirmation was the day AF was due. And my BFP with my angel was a late one- a week after period was late.


----------



## Storked

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Ok another question... When we say DPO we are talking about after CD14ish when O happens? Sorry if that sounds stupid!

Nope don't feel dumb for asking! DPO means Days Past Ovulation. So not CD 14 but CD 28 if you O'd on CD 14 :flower:


----------



## mommylov

LOl not supid at all! I still to thins day dont know what some of the acronyms mean :oops:

DPO = Days past Ovulation so when someone says they are 3dpo that means 3 days past ovulation.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for both Bethany! ( can anyone tell how much I am procrastinating at work today?!) I meant though if you say DPO that means you are back to day one ( 1 DPO) after you hit your O around CD14? I don't know if that sounded really confusing or not. I'm on CD 21 so does that mean I am about 7 DPO?


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, I bet that you will take as much as me which is 40 mg daily. Just one shot! If I had ever actually had a clot I would have to take more. Which would cause bruising. I rarely bruise with this dose. Though when I get the occasional one it hangs out forever. But it doesn't hurt :thumbup:

Good to know! :thumbup: I certainly hope I wouldnt need more that one shot a day. I heard about the possibility of bruising and was scared about that too. :blush::dohh:


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks for both Bethany! ( can anyone tell how much I am procrastinating at work today?!) I meant though if you say DPO that means you are back to day one ( 1 DPO) after you hit your O around CD14? I don't know if that sounded really confusing or not. I'm on CD 21 so does that mean I am about 7 DPO?

Exactly! Its just that not everyone will be 1dpo at cd14 since everyone is different. I usually have a 30 day cycle and sometimes O around CD13-16ish (CD = Cycle day...just incase lol) but AF usually arrives for me right at about 14DPO.


----------



## Storked

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks for both Bethany! ( can anyone tell how much I am procrastinating at work today?!) I meant though if you say DPO that means you are back to day one ( 1 DPO) after you hit your O around CD14? I don't know if that sounded really confusing or not. I'm on CD 21 so does that mean I am about 7 DPO?

Nope day one is really always CD 1 but DPO will mean something to you if you use OPKs (or temp) and are eager to test! I never really kept up with DPO since I could never get a positive on an OPK. So I was never sure when O was, just what my period tracker predicted. It was wrong I think though because the month I thought I had missed my window was the one I got my BFP. Go figure :wacko:

But CD 21 could mean 7 DPO if you ovulated on CD 14 :flower:


----------



## Storked

mommylov said:


> Storked said:
> 
> 
> Amy, I bet that you will take as much as me which is 40 mg daily. Just one shot! If I had ever actually had a clot I would have to take more. Which would cause bruising. I rarely bruise with this dose. Though when I get the occasional one it hangs out forever. But it doesn't hurt :thumbup:
> 
> Good to know! :thumbup: I certainly hope I wouldnt need more that one shot a day. I heard about the possibility of bruising and was scared about that too. :blush::dohh:Click to expand...

I really only bruise when I hit a bad spot. Kind of the same thing with bleeding. I think I just bleed when I accidentally hit a vein. And the bad spots may be nerve areas? I'm much better at finding them now lol. I will go to inject a love handle and it hurts...so I reswab and do it elsewhere. And some places I don't feel anything. No slight burning or nothing. Those are happy accidents lol!

Love handles are the best though. Some people actually do them in their stomach but that has always freaked me out. I don't want to feel paranoid that I injected my uterus or something. And that has to sound dumb but I know that I would still worry about it :dohh: so I have always avoided!


----------



## Storked

Someone on the lovenox group asked once if other people dreaded their shots.

Heck no, I look forward to mine every morning. Feels good to think that you are doing something that could help your rainbow :flower: I bet you will have the same outlook!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks guys!! Makes more sense and since I don't use OPKs lots of this is new. I also use period tracker on my phone and iPad ;) keeps telling me "8 more days until projected start" well last I checked today at least... I should stop staring at that calendar


----------



## mommylov

Oh oops I missunderstood you Leslie:oops:

CD1 = first day of AF, 1DPO = day after ovulation


----------



## Storked

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thanks guys!! Makes more sense and since I don't use OPKs lots of this is new. I also use period tracker on my phone and iPad ;) keeps telling me "8 more days until projected start" well last I checked today at least... I should stop staring at that calendar

That is what I used Leslie! :thumbup: I still use it technically, just in pregnancy mode now! I also liked to obsessively mark a heart when I was intimate and list all my symptoms :blush:


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> I really only bruise when I hit a bad spot. Kind of the same thing with bleeding. I think I just bleed when I accidentally hit a vein. And the bad spots may be nerve areas? I'm much better at finding them now lol. I will go to inject a love handle and it hurts...so I reswab and do it elsewhere. And some places I don't feel anything. No slight burning or nothing. Those are happy accidents lol!
> 
> Love handles are the best though. Some people actually do them in their stomach but that has always freaked me out. I don't want to feel paranoid that I injected my uterus or something. And that has to sound dumb but I know that I would still worry about it :dohh: so I have always avoided!

I would be scared of the same thing! DH was asking me all sorts of questions last night about it after I shared my fears with him. He said "How long ARE these needles?". I think he is starting to get scared now lol. He had to give one of our kitties shots behind his neck (grabed a chunk of skin and did it just fine) so he is used to needles but he says "Thats different! Youre my wife!" lol


----------



## Storked

Amy, he can do it! My husband gets so queasy but the shots are nothing :)

I can try taking a picture but they are pretty small needles!


----------



## mommylov

Do you use a generic or brand? Im looking this up on my ins and trying to see if I would be able to get it mail ordered and said there was a generic version. I wonder which I will get.

Generic is enoxaparin 40 mg/0.4 ml syr


----------



## Storked

Yup I use the generic. Have never used the name brand :) I have read that name brand has smaller need but the generic needles are plenty small to me!


----------



## mommylov

I looked it up through my ins and generic was $16.66 per month vs $49.99 per month for brand... so $30 more per month to get a smaller needle basically lol


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, Thanks for the info and maths calcs! haha!! i think this time ill stick with FR from the supermarket and if BPN then ill order Wondfos from ebay. Takes to long to get here (end of July!). FR is like $14.95 for 3 here.

Leslie, I am feeling better today... just an off day! I am also getting what seems to be pre AF symptoms. I definitely had the same kinda feelings last time around O but now im not so confident. I think its a mixture of fear and doubt at this point.
I know how you feeling about all the pregnancy acronyms... i permanently have a cheat sheet up with the acronyms 
https://voices.yahoo.com/pregnancy-parenting-forum-abbreviations-8078388.html?cat=25 

Bethany, Thank you... you're always so kind!! As i said to Amy ill use FR this time and get wondfos if BPN.

:hugs: to everyone else and i hope you're all doing great!


----------



## jen435

Lisa & Leslie :dust: hoping for good news soon.
Amy id stick with generic seems like they try to trick u for smaller needle. Youll be okay save the money for urself :) bethany has a great point on her outlook. Im sure urs will be same with giving urself the shot.
Angel did u ever think of using ur last name for middle or just the first letter of it? Middle names arent really ever asked and ppl only evervuse the first letter for cards and such companirs and offices that is. Your lil ones almost here sooo excited!!!
Jessica hope u and sophia are doing good now. You are such a good mommy even with all ur challanges it makes u a stronger person<3
Bethany i hope dh doesnt miss the birth. Im sorry he cant be off. They need fmla too! I thought men could take it. Guess not. Very glad u have money stashed to eat out as ull have no time to cook. Is any family going to come stay with u for a while?
Laura hi! Yay for simons weight gain. He will be just fine. Funny about ur fears. I have fear with eyes too but mostly that her vision wont be good. Imthinking its so normal to have fears. As well love our babys. Be careful on stairs hell be just fine<3

Angel good idea for new ticker! Will do if i ever get on pc. 

Milestone at exactly five weeks and she did it for mom and then grandma and dad! She rolled over!!! Shes a fast one. I place her down on dloor not even a minute and she is on her back! Then she turned on her side to roll back onto her belly. Im sure she will master it soon. Gotta watch her on tables now. (changing table tgat is)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for acronyms Lisa! I am sure it will be helpful. I understand your fear and doubt completely as I am feeling the same. Today I felt nauseous and somewhat crampy so thinking more and more about AF. Actually the feelings stopped me from buying a test. I think I won't test any earlier than 24th for my bday! This girl I went to college with is pregnant and I see her Facebook status and she is so utterly annoying about being all about being pregnant. Her post the other day was about how she wishes she didnt wake up in the middle of the night to eat or something dumb like that. I wanted to comment so bad about how she should enjoy it and to shut the hell up but I wouldn't do it. Ugh

That is great about 5 week milestone Jen! She must be so adorable while doing it.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Storked

Amy, go generic :)

Lisa, First Response sounds like a good deal too :) how are you feeling today?

Jen, I'm not sure if any of my family can take off to stay with me or not. My mother may be able to but I am unsure. I kind of worry about her driving down here. She doesn't have the best vehicles.
Yay for Zoey rolling! Tell her to quit growing so fast :D

Leslie, I think you either need to unfriend that girl or hide her statuses. I hate when people complain about pregnancy symptoms. Sorry that you are thinking that AF is going to come. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

My sister is on bed rest with a clot :(


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, she is growing so fast!! 5 weeks is early to roll over isnt it?! what a smart little one! :haha:

Leslie, Yeah thats annoying! get rid of that girl. :ignore: Im also feeling crampy today and very moody!! I yelled at my DF so many times yesterday! I feel bad for him. I really have no idea if im pregnant or not...... im gonna try another test on Tuesday (6 days before AF based on 24 day cycle which i had last month).

Bethany, im feeling moody and getting some cramps. Hopefully they are implantation pains. Im hoping and praying im pregnant!!
Is your sister ok? :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry to hear about your sister Bethany. Is she doing ok?
And thank you... I just have to tell myself that if it doesn't happen this cycle doesn't mean it won't happen soon.

Lisa hope you are feeling ok...sounds like we are having similar symptoms. Crossing my fingers for your Tuesday test

I'm at the nail salon and my pedicure is drying and of course I am sitting next to two girls talking about pregnancy and their children... Ugh


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xx
playing catch up again, I have much less time now a days :) all good :)

leslie, im not sure what average weight and height are for simons age but he is well above both, doc was impressed with both and said he is doing great :)
hope ur syptoms are bfp and not af xxxxx
I always collect pee and dip, I don't think im skilled enough to pee on stick and not my fingers :blush: :) 
I def recommend internet cheapies, first response was always much later at detecting for me, I used um with lile , not this time, id never buy um again :)
I bought ones called 'the david' test strip from happybumps online. 
they r in England I think. 
they are very sensitive and very easy read, if u see second line within time allowed u r preg :) easy peasy, belive me if u see the line u will know u r seing it,. 
even if faint ;) xxxx any line is pos , faint or not. 
I got bfp at 12 dpo this time, which is very early xx

angel dressing a bump is hard isn't it, did u get urself sorted for wedding? xxx

lisa ur right no one can have clean house 24-7 surely :) otherwise u would have no life :)
I def clean before people call, its good motivation :)
I never had house inspections anywhere I lived , if somewhere had um, I wouldn't live there :) its not done much over here really. just new swanky apratments :)
that I never lived in :)
hugs for ur sad day, hope ur feeling better xx
my SIl had a bub day before i was due with lile , it was hard holding her knowing I should have lile at that time xxxxxxxx
my other Sil had her baby the day after my d and c. it does hurt but gets much better xxx hugs xxxxxx
I think it helps if u try not to think of what should be. I know its much easier said than done but it does help. im gonna do my best to not think about what age she shouldbe and stuff, cos it does us no good, hugs xxxxxxx
I think after the due date is gone , it seems to get a bit better.
the would be due date is tough xxxxxxxx
just know we r always here for u when ur sad xx
well I may be a day or 2 late but I will be here when I can :) xxx

Bethany I really hope ur Dh is with u for birth xxx hugs xxxxxxxxx
bones is my new fave :) im watchin re runs on telly all the time while feeding simon :)
its a really good show .
it does feel different I think with my own house , I feel like im doin it for me when I tidy :)

amy I would be good and do exactly as he says, that way u know ur giving it 110% xxx
this has got to be ur rainbow bub, saying prayers and lighting candles for u all the time. im gonna be so happy when u have ur good 12 week scan and even happier when I read ur birth story xxxxxxxxxxxx huge hugs and loads of :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx
thanks hon ,siomn and me are much better thanks xx
sleep is a great thing :)

jen and jess hope ye and LOs are doing great xxxxxxxxxxx


gonna post cos milky is rumbling :)


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Ok another question... When we say DPO we are talking about after CD14ish when O happens? Sorry if that sounds stupid!

somebody else prob answered but dpo are days post ovulation xx
so yup ur right xx and it not stupid, none of us magically knew these things xx :)


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> mommylov said:
> 
> 
> [I really only bruise when I hit a bad spot. Kind of the same thing with bleeding. I think I just bleed when I accidentally hit a vein. And the bad spots may be nerve areas? I'm much better at finding them now lol. I will go to inject a love handle and it hurts...so I reswab and do it elsewhere. And some places I don't feel anything. No slight burning or nothing. Those are happy accidents lol!
> 
> Love handles are the best though. Some people actually do them in their stomach but that has always freaked me out. I don't want to feel paranoid that I injected my uterus or something. And that has to sound dumb but I know that I would still worry about it :dohh: so I have always avoided!
> 
> is lovenox the same as heparin injections?
> I had these in hosp and it was really fine, didn't hurt , only once when student nurse did it, she just did it way too slow :)
> I only got tiny circle of a bruise, nothing really :)Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany hope ur sis is ok honey xxxx


----------



## Storked

Lisa, wishing you luck!

Leslie, I'm wishing you luck too. And you are so right that it will happen. You have a great attitude <3

Laura, lovenox is a low molecule heparin and will burn. It isn't the same as taking actual heparin because it can't be reversed like heparin can. And heparin doesn't burn lol. Some doctors switch women to heparin the last weeks of pregnancy so that if they can into labor spontaneously it can be reversed for an epidural. With the lovenox it has to be out of your system for a day. Oh and the effects of it are longer lasting than heparin :)

I am worried about my sister. Normally we only have complications with clots during pregnancy or PP but she is neither and this came out of nowhere and is already close to her lungs. :(


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! :wave:

Bethany, oh no!!! Im so sorry to hear about your sister! is she still on bed rest? What are they doing for her clot? I hope that she gets better soon hun. Very scary Im sure esp seeing as how its near her lungs :( :hugs:



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, Thanks for the info and maths calcs! haha!! i think this time ill stick with FR from the supermarket and if BPN then ill order Wondfos from ebay. Takes to long to get here (end of July!). FR is like $14.95 for 3 here.

hehe no problem! I TOTALLY understand not wanting to wait that long. For them to charge you $30 for shipping, you would think you would get it overnight!!!!



lilesMom said:


> amy I would be good and do exactly as he says, that way u know ur giving it 110% xxx
> this has got to be ur rainbow bub, saying prayers and lighting candles for u all the time. im gonna be so happy when u have ur good 12 week scan and even happier when I read ur birth story xxxxxxxxxxxx huge hugs and loads of :dust: xxxxxxxxxxx
> thanks hon ,siomn and me are much better thanks xx
> sleep is a great thing :)

Awww thank you so much Laura! :kiss: Im hoping for the same too! Im glad to have met the new girls here but Im so sad that our original group will all have babies and Im not even pregnant :( I was hoping to have a baby around the same time as everyone else but I guess it just wasnt in the cards for me :( .Im so glad to hear that you and Simon are sleeping well now too! :cloud9:

Jen, yay for Zoey roling over!!! She IS a quick one! You better watch out, before you know it she will be crawling and then running all over the place! hahah

Jess, how are you and Sophia doing?

Leslie, big hugs to you hun. I know that feeling of everywhere you go seeing andhearing about pregnancy just seems to be everywhere. On FB, Ive had to block some people's posts just because I cant be surrounded with too much talk of babies and pregnancy. At the same time, its hard because Im so happy for my friends and I dont want to miss out on supporting this happy time in thier life. I keep telling myself that I will be there too and that seems to help sometimes. If you have to block people, then dont feel bad about it hun. You have to do whats best for you. Oh! and as for the nail shop... funny that you mentioned that because the same thing happened to me and I wanted to smudge her nail polish and then run! lol Just wacky thoughts right after my 1st mc that I had. We'll be there hun....:hugs:

Angel, how are you feeling??

:wave: to everyone!!! :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Yeah, sister still on bed rest. She is with her doctor right now. She is on lovenox injections. About 3 a day. I don't think it has done anything for her though. :(


----------



## mommylov

Oh yikes! Praying for her....


----------



## jen435

Hi everyone!

Lisa and Leslie fxd for bfp. First reslonse arent very sensitive but they will work based on hcg levels. Digitals arent sensitive at all. Lauras right cheapies are great!
Bethany ur sisters in my prayers. Im so sorry for what shes going thru..

Gtg sry


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Thoughts and prayers are with your sister! Hope you are doing alright.

:wave: ladies

Jen, Laura & Jess ~ Big snuggles to the babies for me!! Hope Momma is doing well! 

Amy, Leslie & Lisa :dust: :dust: :dust:

AFM ~ I pulled out a stretchy maxi dress and wore it to the wedding! I heart Athleta's (store here in the US) dresses. I was so comfy...if only it wasn't 90/32.2 degrees outside! I was dying in the heat! People are so thoughtful though, they turned fans to face me and were constantly checking on me...so kind! The poor bride is due 2 weeks after me, I don't know how she managed :) Today was my last injection, only because it was the last dose (originally nurse thought there was enough for 2 more). Next week is the strep culture and cervix check, the following week is growth scan...Eeek! It's getting so close. I started bawling today in the Dr's office b/c I just cannot believe it...DH teared up with me. :flower: Now we're off to tour the maternity ward! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

sooo exciting for you Angel! And that was very sweet of those people. Great to hear of people doign kinds things like that <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh Angel!! :hugs: I am so happy for you hon. I can't wait until Pierce makes his grand arrival. You have been through so much and I am so happy for you and your husband! Both of you will make great parents. I can't wait to see pictures of your little man. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I'm here thinking of you and hoping that your sister makes a swift recovery. Does she live close by hon? Is she at home or in the hospital? Tell her we are all thinking of her and hope she feels better very soon. How are you and baby? Your getting closer and closer. I can't wait for her arrival! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I'm hoping that your mood swings are early pregnancy signs. I am sure DF understands you are going through a hormonal time. So are you going to test tomorrow? How long after mc did you and DF start TTC?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I am with the rest of the girls on here. If someone is annoying you on facebook just hide their posts or do what you feel you need to, to protect yourself. You don't need anybody making you feel bad right now, even if it is unintentional. I am not even on facebook anymore, because even my own family members were annoying the hell out of me. So I cancelled my account. I am not sure if I was just being extra sensitive or people were being extra annoying lol!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, when you get first af are you and dh going to start ttc with that cycle? I'm so excited for you. How are you feeling hon? Are you using preseed this time or going au natural? I got first bfp the first month using preseed, but I have no idea if that had anything to do with it or maybe using the opk. Maybe it was just a coincidence. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, wow little Zoey is a strong baby!! Very smart little girl. Mine has rolled over too, but she did it while on tummy time, from tummy on to back. Its amazing how quick they grow, right? I also have fear about my Sophia's eyesight. My fear is because she is already 3 weeks and doesn't track objects very well. She can follow then sometimes or when she wants too. But I have even taken my paranoia to the next level and have been scared she is blind. :( Even though her pupils dilate with light and she seems to be able to see, I am still paranoid. Partially because I had a day dream before she was born (not really a dream, just a paranoid thought) that she would be born with blue/grey eyes and in the day dream she was blind, and then she really happened to be born with blue eyes that have turned to light blue grey and I am scared my paranoid thought is coming through. :( All of my children have been born with dark brown eyes that have stayed brown, so I have never had a baby with blue/light grey eyes. I am thinking they will turn brown eventually because hubby has dark brown eyes and mine are brownish/green (hazel/honey). Everybody is hoping her eyes will stay blue because my dad (who passed away) had beautiful blue eyes. It doesn't really matter to me, as long as she is nice and healthy. :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, how are you and cute Simon doing? Well, breast feeding didn't work out for me. I am still pumping but getting about 1 ml of breast milk a day and I have to return the breast pump this week (Medela Symphony). I feel so guilty about my lack of breast milk, but I know this has been a problem for me since I had my first baby 13 years ago. I really thought that with Sophia things were going to be different and that I all my issues with breast feeding would miraculously disappear and that I would be able to breast feed. :(


----------



## Lisa85

I did my first test today based on 24 day cycle as per last month. Negative! But i havent given up hope yet... 24 day cycles was not normal for me prior to mc so hopefully its gone back to 28 days. So now im going to try and hold off until Friday. I see me using about a million before then! haha :dohh:
Also the price of FR has gone up!!! now $16.99 for 3! how rude! I might go to the chemist and see what other options there are.

Leslie, What do you think... do you think you're pregnant?? I feel grumpy and moody like AF time but have some weird feelings in my tummy that i dont usually get this early. :shrug:
How are you feeling today?

Laura, Thank you!! Im hoping ill be pregnant on the due date so it wont hurt as much! Hows little milky going? haha :flower:

Amy, I just found some other generic brand tests on ebay that was like 10 for $3.08. They say they are sensitive but for 3 dollars im willing to give it a go. Estimated delivery.. 2 days!
how are you feeling? :hugs:

Angel, its all happening now... so very close!! Its going to be an amazing feeling holding him in your arms for the first time! :baby:

Jess, no BPF so far!! i waited two cycles for ttc. It took 8 weeks for AF after d&c and it wasnt normal and very painful so i thought it best to wait one more. The next one was 24 days and a lot more normal (except for being 24 days).
How is Sophia and you going? :flower:

Bethany, any updates on your sister?? :hugs:

Jen hope little Zoey isnt rolling all over the house! haha :baby:

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura- thanks for advice on tests...I don't know though I kind of like the digitals because I don't have to guess about the lines. I guess by waiting long enough digital should work. Funny you don't like first response because I've heard good things..how about clear blue? How is Simon?

Bethany- so sorry bout your sister...thinking of you and keep us updated!

Angel- so happy for you that it is almost here!

How are your little ones Jen and Jess?

Lisa- ah your guess is as good as mine with the pregnancy feelings. I have been crampy and nauseous for the past 3 days or so. I keep thinking with AF do I usually start cramping this early? Also having dreams but any kind of hormones can do that. I have no clue...would be second AF since d and c. I am going to test earliest the 23rd at night ( especially if using digital! And as I said would love a bday present for the 24th). AF is due 20th.You are testing again fri? Where will you be in your cycle then?

Hope you are feeling well Amy! I told DH I wasn't feeling great and he said " that's good right" haha. Thought of you!


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I hate the TWW!! haha im having the same kind of symptoms as you!! hopefully that means we are both pregnant! Would be good to go through the same things together! I really have no idea where im at since my last cycle was 24 days. Friday would be 5 days before AF based on 28 day cycle. I feel like i O early though so I'm not so sure it would be a 28 day one. All the wondering and guessing is so hard.... i wish i was more patient like you! 
Hopefully we both get good birthday presents!! Are you doing anything special for your bday?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Haha I am so not patient but making myself wait with tests because of how I have felt in the past. I really do hope this is it for both of us! Don't they say implantation is around now anyway? That us what I am hoping cramps are.
Not sure what I am doing my bday since it is during the week. May have DH do BBQ and have a couple friends over. 

What does everyone feel about first morning urine versus other times? I have heard different things. Last BFP was 9:00pm for me.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa & Leslie ~ Your symptoms sound promising! 

As for the act of poas: The cheapies are soooo slim you'd have to be a sharp shooter to NOT pee all over your hand! I used Dixie cups (little disposable cups) and left the stick in for 20 seconds. If I thought I saw a faint BFP, I'd feed the same cup the other brands I could scrounge up under the sink! 

Lisa ~ Hurray for finding eBay cheapies! Nothing more gratifying than a steal on HPTs! 

Leslie ~ Evening should be fine for testing since you'll be testing 4 days after AF was due. Hats off to you for having the staying power! 

Jess & Jen ~ Rolling over already! What strength your girls have!! I didn't think that started until after the 2nd month...do you now have to adjust their mattress heights as a result of their newfound mobility? So much for a cradle or bassinet! 

:wave: Laura, Bethany & Amy. 

Today's dilemma: I've started second guessing my choices...today it's the diaper bag. :dohh: I guess it isn't going to hurt to have a few since it will be carried in lieu of a purse, but the choices are endless! I'll be boxing up Gucci for Petunia Pickle Bottom and I'm ok with it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel, nice diaper choice. As for the rolling over, Sophia has done it in her portable playard about 3 times and once or twice in her crib. But she has only rolled over from tummy to back. While she is on her back, the most she can do is rolled over on to her side. No adjustments need to be made other than keeping a very very close eye on her, which we always do. :) Sophia has come a long way considering she was born early. I still worry about so many things. Her 1 week stay in the NICU made me permanently paranoid. I know I shouldn't be like this, and I should just enjoy her but its so hard sometimes. :(


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, when you get first af are you and dh going to start ttc with that cycle? I'm so excited for you. How are you feeling hon? Are you using preseed this time or going au natural? I got first bfp the first month using preseed, but I have no idea if that had anything to do with it or maybe using the opk. Maybe it was just a coincidence. :hugs:

Wehave preseed but we used it when we were on clomid and I didnt get pregnnat :( I dont remember if we used it with the second pregnancy but I think we are going to forego it this time. We are going to start trying as soon as af shows which seems like forever!!!!! :(



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, I just found some other generic brand tests on ebay that was like 10 for $3.08. They say they are sensitive but for 3 dollars im willing to give it a go. Estimated delivery.. 2 days!
> how are you feeling? :hugs:

Yay!!! Now you can properly feed your POAS addiction!!! :happydance::haha:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hope you are feeling well Amy! I told DH I wasn't feeling great and he said " that's good right" haha. Thought of you!

LOL! awwww DH's can be so funny sometimes... they try! :)

How is everyone feeling? Laura, Jen, Bethany, Angel.. anyone I missed :hugs:

AFM~ Started back on my pre-pregnancy fitness routine and am so tired and sore today :( It started with 2 bike rides over the weekend then swam laps for about 1 1/2 yesterday and now Im feeling it. Oh well.. hoping to catch up on some sleep tonight so that I can do it again tomorrow :) On a not so happy note... Colleguezilla came back from vaca today and we are back to the norm with her. :dohh: :cry: She had been gone since last thursday and it was F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Jess. Sophia is a strong little one...I'm sure your scare early on has you on your toes. I pray it eases up for you and you really get to sit back and enjoy her. Thank you for the info on them rolling. I need an owner's manual for infants! Ha!

Amy ~ Oh your exercise sounds refreshing! I miss that workout "sore." Have we ever learned if you have to O before AF starts? I hope the :witch: just comes on for you...I wake in the morning looking for your temp spike to signal Ov, but really just want to see a pink box marked H! 

Dear AF,

I am writing on behalf of Amy...you don't want the wrath of pregnant Angel to rain down on you, so be a dear...dust off that broom stick and get your tushie over to Amy STAT! 

Your long time nemesis,
Angel

PS Thank you for taking hiatus from my uterus. I'm sure you are in high demand in some areas, so please continue to focus on those who more than welcome you and leave the rest of us alone!


----------



## mommylov

BUAHAHHAHAH!!!!!! :rofl: I LOVE it Angel!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks!!!! I dont know if you have to ovulate to have a period. Im assuming you dont since there are plenty of women who have then without releasing an egg. I would just shed my endo I guess but Im hoping that I do O so that Im reassured that EVERYTHING is working just fine.

Jess, I agree with Angel. Sophia is one tough cookie but seeing her in the NICU and what not had to be devestating. I cant even begin to imagine the worry you have but she is thriving! She is going to be fine and just enjoy this time with her while she is this little. As you have seen twice already, they grow up so fast! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh that's right, those pesky anovulatory cycles. We don't want that...so come on temp spike!! Are you eating items on the fertile foods lists out there? Things like, legumes, things high in B vitamins, whole milk?? I know you guys are going old school, but a little dietary tweaking doesn't hurt ;)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I am seeing exercising and eating specifically to conceive... Inform me about it! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ I cannot seem to find the book I downloaded with the dietary specs I followed, but this link has very similar info (including the daily cup of organic whole milk): https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/fertility-foods.aspx. 

Exercise, while its great for cardio, it also works wonders on our psyche! 

You won't need to worry with this because you'll be getting your BFP next week. Hope you're taking your prenatals or at least a B complex! :dust:


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie - I had a dream last night that i got my period. :(
I got my BFP first thing in the morning last time.
My DF says the same thing... i say im not feeling good and says "thats good right" haha!! They are all the same.

Angel - You can never have to many bags! haha. My SIL has a Petunia Pickle Bottom bag and she loves it. :)

AFM - Not feeling the best today. My tummy hurts and I'm cranky and my uterus feels really heavy...but thats good right said every DH! :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa~ Heavy uterus is perfectly fine... It's the thick lining (aka home to your bean) :cloud9:

I ordered the Petunia Pickle Bottom Boxy...it's part of Nordstrom's anniversary sale and I couldn't resist the price! I'm thinking I need different sizes for different events/outings...totally justifiable! Hehehe.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and booo to that dream of yours!! :grr: Stay away :witch:


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Angel! Having a bad day. :( I don't want to get out of bed! 

What color bag did you get? 
How are you feeling today? Should we start having guesses of what day your LO in arriving??


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's color is called "Chatelet Stop," it's embossed black. Figured DH wouldn't mind toting it around if it's wasn't too frilly. It will also look great connected to the stroller! 

Sorry about your bad day...we've had our share of those! I know how dream (good or bad) can set the tone for my day. I hope it gets better...one more day and your new HPTs should be in!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel the name petunia pickle bottom boxy just sounds amusing ;). I love purse shopping so would think that is no different! Thank you for the food list. I do need to exercise just have been so lazy. Yes I hope I don't need to worry about anything and get BFP this cycle! Where do you live? Is it just as hot there? We re having a heat wave here!
I am taking prenatal , folic acid, and calcium.

Lisa- sorry about the dream :( I know I tend to dream what is usually on my mind. Ugh if we can both get through this week it will be great! 2 more days for you right? Hmmm heavy uterus...I am trying to think what that feels like lol. In symptom spotting I think I tend to imagine more than what is actually going on.

Jess- sorry about paranoia and those thoughts. I can understand why you are feeling that way and hope it gets better. When will she have her eyes checked?

AFM- same old over here...bloating today and tired but it isn't even 6am so makes sense.


----------



## mommylov

Good morning Lovlies! :flower:



xoxo4angel said:


> Oh that's right, those pesky anovulatory cycles. We don't want that...so come on temp spike!! Are you eating items on the fertile foods lists out there? Things like, legumes, things high in B vitamins, whole milk?? I know you guys are going old school, but a little dietary tweaking doesn't hurt ;)

For sure! We have gone very healthy in my housesold. DH is on a kick too so that def helps me :) We never really had soda or anything like that in the house but I had to say bye to icecream and cupcakes... all the good stuff :cry: Well worth it though for a healthy LO :)



Buttrflyl553 said:


> I am seeing exercising and eating specifically to conceive... Inform me about it! :)

Heheh, not doing anything specifically. This really started with me missing my excercise routine and what not. I feel like I have been pregnant and acting like Im pregnant for the past year so I wanted to just get back to "normal". I knew that I had atleast a month to enjoy since we arent ttc just yet. 



Lisa85 said:


> AFM - Not feeling the best today. My tummy hurts and I'm cranky and my uterus feels really heavy...but thats good right said every DH! :(

Lisa, Im so sorry you arent feelling well hun but I think thats a great sign of a nice heavy uterus :) When are you testing?

Angel, your new bag sounds so nice!!!! How are you feeling? Getting close :dance:

Bethany, how are you doing hun? How is your sister doing? I hope everythign is ok :(

Laura, Jess, Jen... how are Simon, Sophia, and Zoey doing? Hope you ladies and LO's are doign well! :)

AFM~ Igot a phonecall from the old dr yesterday and after ALL that waiting for these darn results... it came back inconclusive :( They told me that the tissue had been contaminated with maternal tissue (mine) so therefore they werent able to get clear results.... GRRR!!!!! So now I just have to rely on the RE's idea of trying the Lovenox and hoping that it works :wacko:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

:( sorry about those results Amy. I can imagine just how frustrates you are, especially after waiting so long for those results. So hard, but I guess trusting the doctors is what is needed right now. Crossing my fingers and toes for you!


----------



## Lisa85

Is that a very faint positive line i see!!????? The green ones are very faint... not sure if you can even see it in the picture.


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Trying not to get to excited yet because they are very faint!!
 



Attached Files:







tests.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ahhhh I wish I knew how to read those tests so I can help Lisa lol....crossing my fingers!! You going to take another test or wait? I guess you tested earlier?


----------



## Lisa85

hehe!! I'll do another one tomorrow. I just received my internet cheapies which are the green ones. I wont go to the doctor to confirm until after AF is due.

Do you see the dark purple line on the first test (in the middle)... well left of that, the faint purple line is the positive line!!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes that I see!! Which test is that? Look forward to seeing more tests and hope this is it! You are making me want to test


----------



## Lisa85

That one was Pregnosis. It was $9.99 for 2 at the chemist.

You should test!! Did you buy and early pregnancy test yet?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No I didn't want to tempt myself lol. My plan was to buy test 23rd and test that night...of course if AF doesn't get me first. Just worried about early disappointment and cost on top of that!


----------



## Lisa85

Yeah true!! Your symptoms have been very similar to mine so fingers crossed for you!!

You should get Wondfos like the other girls said.

I admire your patients!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I don't have much patience so I know if I had a test it would be all over haha.
Thanks!!! I hope so too but AF symptoms are so darn similar. 
I don't know if I should be saying congrats or not yet but I am really looking forward to the update!


----------



## Lisa85

yeah the main thing that was different with me i was feeling ill and a bit dizzy from time to time. 

lets save the congratulations until i get a better line! haha


----------



## aaronswoman79

I see it Lisa!! I can't wait until you take another one tomorrow. Should I say congrats yet? Or wait? :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Yay!! I wanna take all 10 of them now! haha

Lets wait until that line gets darker!


----------



## Lisa85

lol! i just noticed a suspicious looking hair in that pic..... its actually a dog hair... i promise! lol


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I am saying congratulations! Woohoo! :happydance:

Leslie, sending you rainbow dust!

Amy, so sorry that the results were inconclusive. :( I hope that lovenox will help you grow a miracle baby

Hi to all the ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been feeling a little blue. And then I have been busy getting my apartment baby ready. And my kitty was sick too :(
Sister is on new blood thinners. Hope they do the trick!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Thank you! Lets hope it sticks this time!

Im sorry you're feeling blue. I hope your day improves and that your kitty and your sister get better soon!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa what's new? Forgive me I don't know the time difference...it is morning here.

I woke up with a sour stomach feeling like acid indigestion if that makes sense, I had this last time I was pregnant....ugh. May cave after your test haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry how you are feeling Bethany :( hope it passes. If you need to talk we are here!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ A line is a line! :headspin: Early congrats! Anxiously awaiting the next round of test! 

Bethany ~ :hugs: Why are you feeling blue? I hope your DH gets home soon :) You sound like you have started nesting!! I did a huge house cleaning a couple of months ago and now I stay on top of it...I don't know that I'll be as tidy when baby gets here and I wanted things just so for visitors (and his arrival). 

Leslie ~ I understand your reservations for testing early. I can remember testing and AF showing later that day :dohh: If you start to waiver, I've heard there are Dollar Tree test that are just as sensitive as FRER. :dust:

Amy ~ I'm up way too early...going to try to go back to sleep so I can properly stalk your temp! :haha: 

Jen, Jess & Laura ~ Big smooches to the babies! Hope the adjustments are going smoothly and you are finding time for yourselves!


----------



## jen435

Jess & Laura hi! How are you and the little ones?
The dollar tree tests are ok sometimes pos can smearbbut i coulda gt a bad test.
Lisa congrats i see it!! :)cant wait for confirmation test!
Leslie ur next :dust:
Angel bag sounds nice. House is really for his arival :) im so excited for u! How are u feeling?
Bethany nesting is fun! :) im so sorry for kitty n ur sister. I hope they are both okay and u feel better<3

Zoeys doing well.wish i could post a pic from my cell on here but option notvavailable lame . Woke up to kobe vomiting all over bed and floor. I hope hes okay. Its extremely hot outside. None my friends nor my bro or sis or cousins aunts or uncles have meet zoey yet . Trav fam hasnt either . Starting to feel wevdont need em anyways. His mom n sis fam went to nj beach this wek. They comevhome today. Travs feelig neglected byme and like zoey hates him. I explained it takes time yo know her and whay she needs. He needsvone on one time with her seriously. He has been helping with stuff lately thou


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel. Spoke with Dh briefly about my thoughts and test and he is urging me to wait. He is right and he remembers how we both felt seeing BFN last time. Being patient... July 23 it is


----------



## xoxo4angel

Poor doggy Jen. Hope he gets better. Sorry to hear your family hasn't been by. Maybe they are just giving you time to settle in :shrug: Is Zoey's reflux better? The Mommy Meetings going ok?

Leslie ~ Good support you have with your DH. So testing :test: in 5 days! 

Stay cool :coolio: ladies...It's a scorcher out there!

My sis and her fam are coming in today! They want as much beach time as possible, I told them to enjoy it, I don't go outside for recreational purposes before 6pm for fear of fainting! I just don't see the appeal of the hot sand or having to stay in the water and get beat up by the waves to keep cool. 

PS Amy, where's your temp? You alright?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Lisa.... eeeek!!!! :happydance: When are you testing again??? Early congrats to you hun!

Leslie... I too am waiting for you to :test: 

Jen, sorry to hear Kobe was sick and about your friends and all the fam. Im hoping that your hubby gets one on one time with Zoey and builds that connection. Its just as important if not more important for a father to be close to his daughter. Hope it gets better hun.

Laura & Jess.. hugs to you and your LO's! :kiss::hugs:



Storked said:


> Amy, so sorry that the results were inconclusive. :( I hope that lovenox will help you grow a miracle baby
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on much. I have been feeling a little blue. And then I have been busy getting my apartment baby ready. And my kitty was sick too :(
> Sister is on new blood thinners. Hope they do the trick!

Glad to hear that your sis is on new meds. Hope they work for her hun. Sorry you are feeling blue honey... is it your sister or something else thats making you blue? Or just a moment? Whatever it is, I hope you feel better soon. LOVE YOU!!!!!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:



xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ I'm up way too early...going to try to go back to sleep so I can properly stalk your temp! :haha:

Went up today but I had what Im pretty sure were O pains yesterday and a little lingering this morning. I forgot to use an OPK yesterday and this morning so Im not sure if FF will confirm it soley on my temps. FF thinkis Im on CD 34 so I dont know if I will still get my crosshairs. Not extremely important this month since we arent trying but wouldve been great to have that confirmation of O. Oh well! :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Amy! I think FF will show crosshairs regardless of cycle length. Yay for ov pains...means AF will be here in two weeks, then it's ON! Commence Operation Amy Catches a Rainbow!! :dust:

My sis is in the drive now! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Angel!!!!! Yay!!!! Im hoping that we catch the eggy soon and that the lovenox does the trick. I cant imagine what else there is left to test for so at this point we are just keeping our fingers crossed!

EEEEEEEkkkk.. less than 5 weeks and your little guy will be here!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I am so sorry about the inconclusive test results. But it looks like your body is moving forward and preparing for ov and do its job. Its amazing how the body recuperates and knows what to do. I only wish the best for you. My mom was telling me a story the other day about a woman who had 2 miscarriages (she lost a boy and a girl) in a row and some months later she ended up pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl!! I can't wait until your little miracle, or miracles... :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I hope your sister is recovering. That must be very scary what she is going through :( . I hope she makes a swift recovery. I hope you cheer up hon, every time you feel blue, think pink (your precious little girl growing inside you). How are you feeling physically? :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, and updates? When do you plan to test again? Oh yeah, the time difference i forgot about that. I can't wait until you test again. I'm so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I admire your patience! It is a good idea to wait though because in reality you could be pregnant but the test strip might not pick up the hcg yet. I have my fx for you to get your bfp. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, you are almost there!! Stay indoors hon. Pregnancy and heat don't mix too well. I can't wait until your little miracle arrives. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jess :hugs: Thats a wonderful story! I hope for the same. I am pretty optomistic but do have my "what if" moments :(

How are you and your girls doing? How do they like being a big sister?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, little Zoey is beautiful and for whoever hasn't visited her without any real excuse, that is there loss. A baby is a beautiful blessing and shame on your husbands family for not visiting her yet (you say his mother and sister were on vacation, so I am thinking they haven't had the chance yet). Hopefully now that they are back from their vaca they will visit Zoey now. The only people that have met Sophia are my 2 brothers. My husbands family doesn't know anything. They don't know about the mc, they don't even know Sophia exists. She is beautiful and they are missing out on her. At one point I thought maybe little Sophia would bring us all together and my husband said, "You really don't know my family, do you Jessica." Who knows, maybe one day things will be different. So glad that Zoey is doing good Jen. Sophia's acid reflux is getting worse. She gets a lot of silent reflux (where the milk comes up but she doesn't spit it up) she gets a ton of gas, poor thing. Its really hard to burp her, even the nurses had issues in the NICU. She passes painful gas all day long. And she gets painful hiccups after her meals. I am going to make an appointment with her pediatrician to see what we can do. :hugs: to you and Zoey!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, how are things going? I hope you and Simon are doing great! :hugs: to both of you!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

We are all doing pretty good Amy. My 2 daughters love their baby sister very much. Sophia is a doll. She looks almost exactly like me as a baby. hehe. But she is much cuter of course. My husband loves her very much and has been really helpful. He even bundles her better than me! Its crazy how things come back even after 7 years. :hugs: to you hon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I wish I could have breastfed Sophia, I have been trying this whole month since she has been born. We had to bring back the breast pump today. It just didn't happen. I just can't get breast milk. It makes me feel less of a woman because I have always struggled with this. I wished so much that I could have breast fed her. Its sad because she still looks for my breast. Today when she was hungry I put her to the breast and she started suckling, even 1 month after being born, but of course nothing would come out so she stopped. Hopefully I can look into this with the doc to at least find out what is wrong and why I produce almost no breastmilk. :(


----------



## Lisa85

Its morning here now!! I don't like these cheapies. I'm going to chemist warehouse to get FR now. I'll report back soon!


----------



## lilesMom

hey just came on to say hey, its late here and im tired, no time for catch up. il be back properly soon, 
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxx
hope alls well xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

I hjadto read up, I hate missing out :)
lisa congrats a line is a line :)
hoping get good strong line soon, don't expect it to get stronger for few days though , mine didn't and I was freaked but simon is here withme nowxxx
best o luck xxxxxxxx

Bethany hope ur sis is ok hon xxxxx
hugs xxxxx

amy sorry for inconclusive results, xx asses xxx hugs xx
hi to all, sorry for no detailed response to all. hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, you are 14 hours behind us in Australia. I hope you are pregnant too!! Bring on the 23rd!!! :happydance:

Thanks Angel. :flower: Definitely stay inside if its that hot. Are you family going to come back when LO is born?

Thank you Jen. Poor Kobe... i hope he is ok. Thats a little strange the your fam hasnt been to visit. Prehaps they are just trying to give you space. Might be a good idea to invite them over if you feel up to it. Hopefully your DH will get to know his daughter a bit better soon. i think its harder for guys. I imagine my DF will be the same.

Amy, Thank you. I did a few tests this morning and i will reveal the result in a second! hehe. Im glad things seem to be moving along for you. Its your turn next! :dust:

Jess, Thank you... results in a second. Sounds like things are going great in your house at the moment!! There was things beyond your control this time... dont feel bad that you can breast feed. On the plus side i heard bottle fed babies sleep better!

Laura, Thank you!!! Hope your doing well other than being tired!

:hi: Bethany. Hope things are getting better for you.


----------



## Lisa85

:bfp::happydance:
Still faint but i believe it now ive seen it on first response!!

Now lets hope and pray this one sticks and this is my rainbow! The next few weeks are going to be a bit nerve wracking!
 



Attached Files:







2 tests.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lisa85

The lines look a bit darker in person!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Lisa congrats!!! So they say no matter how strong the line is it is good ( future reference, not doubting yours!).
So happy for you and understand feeling nervous. How early did you test? Did you tell OH?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That was a question about the line whoops forgot the question mark


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yayyyyyy Lisa!!! totally see the line!! Congratulations!! I am so happy for you!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Weeeeee!!! Thank you!!

Today would be 5 days before AF due based on 28 day cycle. 

I did tell him yesterday and he didn't get excited at all but i understand why. I sent him the above pic but he hasnt responded yet (hes at work). He wants me to go to the doctor soon to get it confirmed and arrange all the early tests and scans that we didnt get last time.
We both dont want to get to involved in all the baby things until we hear that heart beat for the first time. We didnt get that last time.
I actually cried a bit yesterday coz i was so scared that it will happen again.


----------



## Lisa85

Thank jess!! 

Yes Leslie I believe any line at all is good no matter how faint.


----------



## jen435

Lisa YAY!!! Praying ur LO sticks and this is ur miracle<3


----------



## jen435

Awe jess dont be so hard on yourself. Bf isnt easy and she was in nicu its nt ur fault and nothing wrong with firmula. I know its rough to hear when in ur heart u wanted to bf. :hugs: sophia is gorgeous and ur doing amazing with her. I hope dh is helpping and ur okay<3


----------



## jen435

Leslie ur next :dust: 23rd is my sisters bday:dust: i hope its it for u also.


----------



## jen435

Amy & Bethany <3 
Angel stay out of heat five weeks yay im sooo excited for u<3
Jess reflux is horrible :-( im so sorry. Zantac seems to be helpoing and is safe. Oerhaps sophia can be prescribed it and shed get some relief<3 call ped asap if u havent yet.
Laura hi!! How are yoy and that sweet little boy of yours? I hope simons letting mommy sleep<3
Bethany i hope u ur sister and kitty are doing okay<3 ur in my prayers.
Amy sorry tests where incluclusive . Trust in ur doctor all will be just fine<3 ur meant to be a mommy. I know in my heart ur rainbows coming to stay<3
Speaking of rainbows i saw two in the sky together the other day it was gorgeous. Hoping its a sign for all<3


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you Jen.

Ive been getting pains in my stomach since about 4 or 5 days ago. I was worried that this might happen because of the unexplained pain for so long after the d&c. I thought that it may have gone but i cant help but think this is going to cause issues. 
I feels similar to the abdominal pain i experience for weeks due to the mmc. 
Im hoping its unrelated but im still scared.
Did anyone else experience pains... maybe its just bloat pains or maybe still implantation pains... how long do they last for?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ :headspin: Congratulations!! :headspin: Grow little bean, grow! About abdominal pains...I'm not sure what type you are having, but my RE told me AF type cramping was expected due to the weight of my uterus. 

Leslie ~ You asked about the lines on an HPT...the test are used to detect HCG. Some test are sensitive enough to detect even the faintest trace of this hormone, so a second line def means pregnant. 

Jess ~ No worries about bf...don't let it get you down. I think it's great because your DDs get to be involved in feedings and your DH! I hope the Dr can help out with her reflux! :hugs:

:coolio: Hola Laura, Bethany & Amy! 

AFM ~ My sis says I've still a ways to go before Pierce gets here. She said I've not even dropped yet, so money on it my cervix is closed up. I'm good with that since I'm only 35+4. I'm in no rush to share him yet anyway! :cloud9: 

TGIF! Have a great weekend!


----------



## jen435

Angel its def a good thing  im so excited for u. Do u think ull go over ur due date?


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday Ladies!!! :dance:

Lisa, big congrats! H&H 9 months to you!!!!

Angel, I agree thats a good sign and that he is staying nice and cozy in there!

Jess, so sorry about the bf but like Jen said.. Sophia is goegeous and you are an amazing mom! Did they say that its completely out of the question?

Bethany, hope you are doing well! No more gloomy Bethany :hugs:

Laura, :wave: to you and Simon!

Leslie, hope you are next to announce your :bfp:

:wave: to anyone I have missed :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> :bfp::happydance:
> Still faint but i believe it now ive seen it on first response!!
> 
> Now lets hope and pray this one sticks and this is my rainbow! The next few weeks are going to be a bit nerve wracking!

they look dark enough in pic too, congrats honey , brilliant news xxx
:happydance::happydance:
stick bubby stick xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jen thanks hon, we r good, they r talking about getting simon into hosp for a day soonish, prob august they said to see if they can take him off the keppra., they will prob do EEG again on him. I hope they don't have to sedate him to do it. 
he has had enough crap put into his little body.
he moves so much now I don't know if he will let electrodes on.
hopefully no sedation or yucky tests for him. 
im dreadin it a little but I want it too , cos if he could come off meds it would be great .
hows zoey? xxx good I hope :) xxx
how r u doin now, r u startin to feel more normal?
it takes a bit doesn't it xx

simon slept for 7 hrs in a row the other nt, 6.5 the following nt and 2 lots of 5 hrs last nt, he is the best :) :) happy laura :)

lisa ur pains could be implanting or stretching pains xxx

angel the heat is a killer when very preg isn't it , hugs xxxx
lots of icy drinks for u x
u could drop and engage in no time at the end, its def better to still be as u are for now xxx

bethany how r u hon? 
hope ur ok and ur sis xxx

amy how r things with u xx

leslie hope the wait isn't too slow for u xx
well done on ur patience , fx u get good news as a reward xx

jess how r u and Sophia hon xxx

hope I haven't missed anyone xxxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I too hope that he can come off the meds and not need to be put out for the testing. Yay for him sleeping so well though!!!! :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi Jess! Sorry about BF and the way you are feeling about it. Understandable to feel such a way but it sounds like you are doing all you can and are a great mother. Try not to be so hard on yourself :)

Thanks Jen... Yeah 24th is my bday so hopefully will be lucky! So sorry to hear about your family not seeing Zoey. :( I don't understand people sometimes. Guess all you can do is give all your love to her, you and DH, and they will be missing out.

Lisa- have you tested more? How are you feeling and what has OH said? Sorr about the pains and your nervousness. I think we will be nervous with any feeling considering what we have been through. I do remember AF like cramps while pregnant like one of the girls mentioned. I always found it helpful to call the doctors office with any question and the nurses would set my mind at ease or speak with doctor. When are you going for blood tests etc?

Thank you, Angel. I am really clueless about this stuff! Hope you are staying cool and feeling good...time is counting down!

Me too Amy! How's it going over there?

Thanks Laura, me too! Sorry Simon has to go through all that testing etc. seems like he is doing well so fingers crossed for no meds soon!

AFM- I have been wiping and checking like a crazy woman. Think I saw microscopic size blood but well as I said being crazy!! I could have sworn after that so many AF signs and they are somewhat hanging in there mainly cramps and now pretty tired. I know it could go either way but starting to think more AF which is supposed to be here tomorrow!


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you for the congrats everyone. The below test is from today... much darker already. :happydance:

Leslie, Im going to the doctor on Wednesday to get it confirmed with blood test. Im hoping the pains are nothing but i will ask the doctor about them on wednesday also.
Fingers crossed that AF does not show her ugly face and you will get a positive test soon. Im still kinda paranoid im going to go to the bathroom in a few days and see AF. I feel kinda different this time and im not sure if that is a good or bad thing! 

Laura, glad to hear simon is sleep well and hope you are managing to getsome good rest also. Hope simon gets off the meds soon! :flower:

Angel, heres hoping its nothing bad! 

Amy, Any signs of where you might be in your cycle yet? Im hoping for AF soon and that next time will be your turn to have your miracle. :hugs:

Bethany, Come back soon... i hope you're ok! :hugs:

:hi: jess
 



Attached Files:







Test 3.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, during my whole pregnancy with Sophia I had uterine cramps. I could never get an answer as to why. My theory is that my Uterus was very tender after the d&c. I got pregnant soon after d&c, just like you. I had the d&c August 1st and was pregnant again by October 5th. I only had 1 af between both pregnancies. I imagine that every week counts and that my uterus probably wasn't completely healed yet. If I would have waited 3 months that probably would have made a difference. Right when I got my positive pregnancy test, soon after I started cramping and I spotted also. I got brown spotting (it was terrifying for me) that eventually turned into bright red spotting. Thank God it eventually stopped at almost 8 weeks. So I spotted for 3 weeks. I didn't spot again (only right before I hit 37 weeks I bled and had to have emergency induction the next day) but the cramping in my uterus and lower back cramps lasted throughout my pregnancy and towards the end of my 2nd trimester the cramping eased up a lot then it started again once I hit about 34 weeks pregnant. I think it is pretty common to have af like cramps during pregnancy after a mc or d&c. I think the best way to reassure yourself is to make an appointment with the doc, maybe get an early ultrasound? :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Leslie i hope u have a great birthday no matter outcome. U deserve to! But fxd u get a great bday gift. :dust:
Lisa perfect! Im so happy for you!! Sticky vibes your way<3
Laura i hope simon can get of med and everything turns out for best<3
Angel Jess Amy hi<3 

never fails just turned pump on zoey woke up. Gotta get her before she works herself.


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you very much for your story Jess. The bleeding would have been terrifying. Did you get a lot of test at the time?
Do you know if the late bleeding and subsequently the induction were related to the pains and bleeding at the start? did they offer any explanation?
I waited two periods but i wasnt 100% certain the everything was fully healed but the doctors told me everything was normal. My body seems to be very sensitive with everything to do with baby making.

Thanks Jen. Its amazing how fast they learn! Enjoy her!! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa85 said:


> Thank you very much for your story Jess. The bleeding would have been terrifying. Did you get a lot of test at the time?
> Do you know if the late bleeding and subsequently the induction were related to the pains and bleeding at the start? did they offer any explanation?
> I waited two periods but i wasnt 100% certain the everything was fully healed but the doctors told me everything was normal. My body seems to be very sensitive with everything to do with baby making.
> 
> Thanks Jen. Its amazing how fast they learn! Enjoy her!! :)

The early pregnancy bleeding did terrify me. I was always expecting to miscarry, but I didn't. The only explanation they could give me was a possible small subchorionic hematoma (a small bleed between the placenta and uterine lining). Of course this scared the heck out of me because docs told me that my last miscarriage could have been caused by the placenta not attaching to my uterus correctly and I also had a subchorionic hematoma with that pregnancy. I don't think the late bleeding or induction had anything to do with the early bleeding. Towards the end of my pregnancy I started swelling a lot and my blood pressure started shooting up so I am thinking that possibly I had a partial placental abruption (this is why they induced me). But the pathology came back normal and they didn't find any abnormalities, so I may not ever know what happened. Oh, and I also think my body is just very sensitive when it comes to baby making and pregnancy also.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well I was right...AF got me :(


----------



## jen435

Leslie im so sorry. :hug: come on august cycle... makes for may/june baby. What will ur plan be this cycle. I know ull fall pregnant soon. Stay positive and enjoy ur bday. Do something fun u couldnt of done if u where pregnant maybe?


----------



## jen435

Bethany hope ur feeling better and ur nesting is going well. Also praying ur sisters doing better and ur kitty<3


----------



## jen435

Angel with everyday passing ur getting closer to full term  so excited<3

Amy how are you today? So glad ur not around coworker since its wkend. Hope u and dh are up to something fun!

Laura simons great sleeper! Id worry if zoey sleeps past 4hrs. Im gonna hsve chubby baby always offering her food when she wakes or acts hungry


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Jen. Good news is my cycles are right on track.
Not sure the exact plan...any suggestions would be great. I will continue taking prenatal, folic acid, and calcium, decrease caffeine, artificial sweeteners, and medicine. I am going to use preseed, track from the period app. No OPKs or charting yet. I do need to eat better and exercise that's for sure. I guess I have somewhat of a plan.


----------



## jen435

Leslie sounds like a good plan. One good thing bethany told me about where softcups u can use the after bd to keep swimmers closer to cervix longer and even put a little preseed in cup before inserting. Idk if it was a luck but first month i used them and digital clear bluevopks i got pregnant. Sounds like u have a great plan. Biggest thing to do is relax and try not to think to much about getting pregnant. Easier said then done. Try getting a massage around ovulation time if u can or a pedi. Do stuff with hubby make it romantic so it eases the pressure off baby making. So glaf ur cycle is regular :)


----------



## Lisa85

Im sorry Leslie! :hugs:
Fingers crossed for next month. Maybe your body wasn't quite ready yet.

Thanks for the info again Jess. Makes me feel a bit better that the start and end difficulties were unrelated. They dont test us at all here to find out why a mc happened unless it happens more then 2-3 times in a row.

:hi: & :hugs: to everyone else!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So sorry Leslie. FX for next month. Just like Lisa said, maybe your body wasn't ready yet. FX for a healthy lining ready for implantation next month! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys, 
xxx

amy, thanks xx hope alls well honey xx, im gonna go stalk ur thread now :)

leslie sorry u think af but could be implantation ? hope so xxx
happy bday, hope ur doing something nice for urself xxx

lisa hurray for darker test xx

i has cramps too for ages this preg , mild though.
if proper pain get it checked hon xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls.
Laura, I am not sure how it can be implantation.AF due yesterday and came like clockwork. Much lighter today than it should be but I am going to keep track. And thanks...bday is on 24th :)

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilesMom

sorry hon i thought u said u only got a speck, i missed where u said af came, sorry xxx
like lisa said maybe ur body isnt ready yet, u will be on track for next cycle now xxx
sorry af came . 

hi and hugs toa ll xxx


----------



## Storked

Leslie, big :hugs: honey. AF sucks. My periods were all light for a while after my loss too. Hope yours starts to normal out soon! How are you feeling?

Lisa, cramping can be totally normal. I had AF like cramps this pregnancy all during the first tri :flower:

Amy, how are you doing dear?

Angel, you are so close :)

Laura, Jen and Jessica- update me on you girls and your babies!

Feeling better with my husband home. Sister is still on bed rest :(
Made some potato soup and a peanut butter pie and I am wiped.
Oh but we did get some more baby clothes and we ordered the travel system. Can't wait. Have every purchase planned out for the next few months. See my MFM on Tuesday and my OB on Wednesday. Hoping to get an actual date for my induction soon. And time to sign up for classes at the hospital.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Bethany. Feeling ok. My AF is being different. It seems as though it may be gone as of this morning so lasted a little over 2 days. I'm not complaining, just confused. The length of AF doesn't particularly affect CD and time I ovulate right?
DH said he would prefer to take things easy and BD when we want and not so much pressure. He is leaving it up to me though. I know when we relaxed about it last time I became pregnant.
Glad you are feeling better...hope your sister also feels better soon.

Happy Monday! How is everyone else?


----------



## jen435

Leslie generally not. But ovulation typically occurs mud cycle but can be earlier or later dependibg cycle length and our body. For example (i used clearblue digital opks) i had 29 day cycle. I had possitive opk cd 19. Not sure exatly what day ovulation occurred but it was aroubd 19-21 mybe. They say within 24-48hrs. Relaxed is best :)

Bethany so glad hubbys home with you. :hug: sorry ur sisters on bedrest i know how that feels :( how is she doing? I hope better. How exciting about baby items and clothing :) its so much fun isnt it! Plan is great. Your week so busy! Heres to great checkups :) how are you doing with everything happenibgv


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!

Leslie, Im so sorry AF got you hun :( But thats a great thing that your cycle is back to normal. Maybe that means this next cycle will be it!!! :)

Bethany, glad that your hubby is home. I hope that your sister gets better soon and can be off of bed rest!

Lisa, cramping can be very normal in pregnancy. I hope that you are doing ok :)

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ Feeling a little blue but all in all ok :) Just dont know whats going on with my temps but hoping that af comes already so that I know where Im at. I hate not knowing what my body is doing!

Laura, jess, Jen, Angel.... :wave:


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I wouldn't worry too much about the length of this AF. It just didn't have as much lining to she'd this month. Doesn't mean that you won't ovulate or have an awesome lining next month.
What do you think you want to do in regards to BD? Are you wanting to relax on it and do it when you want? :flower:

Jen, afraid we won't know how she is doing until after the test on Friday :(
How is life with Zoey? :)

Amy, can't blame you for feeling blue. Telling AF to show for you! Know that you are ready to get a move on toward conceiving a rainbow :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: ladies!

Leslie...bummer about AF, but so glad your cycles are back on track!

Bethany ~ Yay for your DH being home. I hope his travels from here on are minimal! Smart move to plan out purchases, lots to look forward to. I hope your sister is on the mend!

Amy ~ Your temp has me puzzled... Come on already :witch:

Laura, Jess, Jen :hugs: to the LO's

Lisa ~ Hope the cramping is easing and best wishes at your appointment. Do update us!

Afm ~ Love love loved having my sis and her fam in town! She finished putting the babies things together for me :) She left this morning and said she'd be back when I'm in labor...YIKES! 

Xoxo


----------



## Storked

Angel, is the time really starting to fly by? :)

My cat has been showing an interest in possibly going outside. So I put him in his pet carrier backpack and wore him for a walk. He whined the entire time. Pretty sure he is cured of wanting to go out anymore :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Time IS flying by! I'm in no rush to share him...just trying to enjoy every moment. I'm 1.5cm, but realize I could be this way for weeks. Edema is setting in, so I've retired my wedding bands and stocked up on comfy flip flops! Too cute about your cat...I would have loved to have seen it! It's not blazing hot there?


----------



## Storked

Angel, glad that you are enjoying this time :) he will definitely be here before we know it! Very exciting!

It is hotter than crap here. He was possibly whining about that. And the fact that I didn't just leash him up for a walk.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Im glad your DH is home and that you're feeling a bit better now hes home. 
Hoping your sister gets better soon!
Good luck with your appointments.
I would have loved to see you carrying your cat also!! ive never seen anything like that! lol. if i try to put a leash on my cat he kinda freezes and lays down... he doesnt know what to do! its pretty funny!

Leslie, sounds like your body wasnt ready for that month. Sounds like being relaxed about it is the right things for you guys.

Amy, Sorry you're feeling blue. Hope you start feeling more normal soon and that AF shows sooner rather than later.

Angel, thats great your sister put your things together!! very helpful!
Maybe you can wear your wedding rings on a necklace for the time being.

Jess, Laura, Jen :hi: hope you and your LO are all great!

AFM - Got my doc appointment tomorrow. Still get some random pains but not so much which is good. Starting to worry a little less about them.
I will be having an April baby if all goes well this time!! fingers crossed!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, with the time difference that means I will have to wait a while to hear about your appointment. Poo. But I can't wait to get an update on how it goes! :)

I will have to get around to taking a picture of the backpack carrier. It is a soft one :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- glad you are feeling better and DH is home. How often does he travel?
Picturing your cat in that carrier is adorable!

Amy- sorry you are feeling blue...sometimes I count that as AF is coming to get me! Hope that is the case

Angel- glad you enjoyed time with family! 

Lisa- I guess Bethany is right we will be waiting for your results! I guess a couple days? Still figuring out these time changes :) good luck at your appt. are thy doing an ultrasound?

Hi Jen, Jess, and Laura! Hope you are staying cool and all is well.

AFM- AF did end on third day. Hopefully my body is adjusted now. I think we will take the relaxed approach this month and see how that goes. Cross my fingers!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys hope ye r all good xx

just a quick catch up, i had 3 hrs broken sleep and no food so gonna try hve a snooze, ,my little man has gotten overly fond of his wind:)

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ Your temp has me puzzled... Come on already :witch:

You and me both :wacko::cry: So glad you had a great time with your sister. Crazy that the next time you see her, your little guy will be on his way or already here! :happydance:



Storked said:


> My cat has been showing an interest in possibly going outside. So I put him in his pet carrier backpack and wore him for a walk. He whined the entire time. Pretty sure he is cured of wanting to go out anymore :)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, Sorry you're feeling blue. Hope you start feeling more normal soon and that AF shows sooner rather than later.

thanks hun. Im glad to hear that your cramping has eased up and cantg wait to hear abour your visit tomorrow! :)



lilesMom said:


> just a quick catch up, i had 3 hrs broken sleep and no food so gonna try hve a snooze, ,my little man has gotten overly fond of his wind:)

:haha: too cute! Get some Zzzzz :sleep:

Leslie, thanks hun. Im so tired of being up and down and just want to be pregnant already. This just sucks! How are you doing? I hope AF isnt too bad on you right now.

Jess & Jen, always thinking of you girls.

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all of you are doing well. :) I have been very busy with Sophia. She celebrated her 1 month b-day on Sunday. She is getting much chubbier. And of course the worrying never stops. I am trying my hardest to ignore my paranoia and stop researching things on the internet. She is already cooing, giggling and smiling at us. :) She is such a sweetheart! Here she is at 3 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130713_194021_692.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 11









IMG_20130718_183501_851.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20130718_183457_170.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess! :wave: OMG.. Sophia is such a little doll!!!! She is too cute Jess! :cloud9:


----------



## Storked

Laura, hope you managed to get in a nap :)

Jessica, Sophia is looking adorable :)

Amy, how are you doing today? :)

Well ladies, back from MFM. They got all the pictures that they were unable to get last time and she is measuring spot on! We didn't get a profile this time though as she is already head down. When they tried looking at er left arm she brought it up near her head and shook her fist at the screen. It was too funny!
Tried signing up for childbirth classes at the hospital and they just told me to call a number to register. Crazy. 
Now tomorrow I see the OB!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy- thanks AF left CD 3 for some weird reason. Yeah I hear ya about ups and downs and just wanting to be pregnant :( crossing fingers for you

Jess- Sophia is absolutely adorable! Can't believe it has been a month already

Bethany- yay for successful appointment but what does MFM stand for? That is funny about the fist. Good luck at OB!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I hope that this cycle brings you your rainbow honey :hugs:
MFM stands for Maternal Fetal Medicine- she is just my high risk doctor :) it took me forever to figure out what people meant by MFM too! :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, i googled the backpack... it looks awesome! haha
Glad your LO is measuring well. So funny about the fist pump!! haha

Leslie, it would be your birthday here today so im going to say 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:HAPPY BIRTHDAY:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Laura, hope you get some more sleep soon!

Jess, Sophie is sooooo beautiful!!

:hugs: Jen, Amy and Angel

AFM - Had my appointment today. My doctor said i made her day!! She was quite upset hear i lost my baby last time. They took blood to confirm pregnancy and test a whole heap of other things. She will call me Friday with the results that are available. I have to visit a few hospitals to decide which one to go to this time because im not in the same zone as last time (i moved). I have a few to pick from that i have never seen before. Also not sure whether to go through the public or private system.
They are also going to organise and early US at 6-7 weeks to hopefully hear a heart beat.

Fingers crossed for me ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy B-day Leslie!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls!! 
Yay Lisa for appt! Crossing fingers


----------



## jen435

Leslie Happy Birthday! 
Lisa yay!! Fxd for ur US. Its coming up soon and ull have a beautiful hearbeat i pray.
Amy so glad apt went well. Super cute about fist! :) Yay she is head down. So glad dh is home i hope he doesnt leave again for rrst of year. Hope ur sisters doing ok<3
Jessica Sophia is gorgeous<3 love her headband! Zoey has same dress too :) Im glad ur enjoying her. Laughing already how cute. She.seems advanced! So have one smart baby mommy!<3
Laura hi<3 How are u and simon? 
Angel I cant believe how close you are to havimg Peirce!! :) so awesome of ur sister for helpping you and she will back before u know it. Its hard to share your baby. I just cry knowing she is growing too fast on me already :( so enjoy him in u for as long as u can!!<3

Atm im ok. Very engorged since dh wont help me with her so i can pump at night. zoey is no eatting as much during her night feeds. I need a new bra for weeks now and i have to just take her to store and get one bc i been waiting weeks for help and no one will come. Had a really good friemd visit last week it was nice! Finally she came. Zoey is changing we had yo up her zantac to twice day at .7mls each time. I dislike giving her meds. She seems to now be like jello all day and relaxed along with sleepy. Im used to a alert crying yet at times quiet baby that didnt sleep all day to content. Ill take it as long as shes healthy.<3 i wish i could post pics on here from my cellphone. But i can nvr find option to do so. :( i pick up zoeys baptism dress from seamstrest tom. Very excited!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Birthday Leslie! :cake:

Lisa, so happy to hear about your great 1st appt! FX for your next appt :)

Bethany, :cloud9: So crazy how time has flown by and how far along you are!!!!

Angel, How are you feeling?? Hope you are doing ok with this heat!

Jen, I think you meant Bethany and not me seeing as how Im not pregnant :winkwink: Glad that you are excited about her baptism :)

Laura, hugs to you and Simon. Hope you have been able to catch on on some Zzzzz :sleep:

Jess, how are you and Sophia doing? Hope all is well!

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ nothing new... no af, no sign of O, ans still blue. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Sophia is precious!

Jen ~ Sorry no one is around to help...you'll do great taking her to the store alone! Are you dreading even thinking about job hunting? How long does UE last?

Leslie ~ :cake: Happy Birthday!

Lisa ~ Yay for an early scan! FX'd for your sticky bean!

Bethany ~ Yay for scan at MFM...I wonder if OB will let you pick the date for induction.

Laura ~ Any new pics of Prince Milky? :haha: How is he doing?

Amy ~ :sad: Ughh! I hated being in limbo :grr: Friggin :witch: where is she when you need her! 

Afm ~ I have been grounded from the American Express Card :brat: DH thinks Pierce has enough. He asked how many diaper bags we need...I think he caught on that some aren't really diaper bags (ie the LV Neverfull)...I've been busted! :haha: 

Opinions: What do you think about this whole Push present thing? (A gift your DH/OH gives you for giving birth/going through labor = Push present) Sometimes I think my DH needs a Tolerance gift, for tolerating my moody whiny self! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

Im all for the push present even more so now after all of this! Although our hubbies do deal with a lot, I think we take on most of the emotional,/physical burdens of this process. Not that its a burden because its worth it in the end when you have your LO but you know what I mean. Saying that, I do like the idea of a tollerance gift though too!


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^I like the way you think!^^


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jess photos of sophia are utterly gorgeous, what a sweetheart :) xxx

bethany our hosp is the same htey just gave me a num to ring for classes, 
hope u get um soon xx
aw how cute threatening the person scanning her :) hee hee

lisa im glad ur doc is taking good care of u xxx

angel i see ur name , hi xxxx

jen , simon has sleepy days too, its just cause they r so small and content :) x
ur doing a great job xxx

we had a much better nt last nt, caught up on sleep :)
it was his tummy was at him, he is normally so good .
doc rang me my thyroid is a bit low but can happen postnatally so its wait and see if i need to change my meds. they will check again in a bit .
my iron is back up woohoo :) liver not back yet, hoping its normal again :)
gonna post cos simon rumbling, il be back :)


----------



## lilesMom

angel i wanted a push present but with all that went on i never got one, :)
im all for um :) xx
i love ur pic of ur pierce cake ;) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. xxx
happy bday leslie :) xx


----------



## Storked

Lisa, Friday feels so far! Though with you being a day ahead it isn't too far ;) can't wait to hear back!

Leslie, happy birthday honey! I hope that your day is great!

Jen, I swear I want to slug some sense into your husband! He helps with baby day or night- thems the rules! :grr:
Yay for baptism- be sure to post a pic when you can :)

Amy, hate this roller coaster that you have been thrust on! I know you are ready to try for a rainbow again so hopefully AF shows soon! Then I am sending you rainbow dust!

Angel, so ready to know my induction date lol! 
Aw I'd be upset at the curbed spending. It is addicting to buy for babies :) and ourselves ;)
I think push presents are cool so long as we don't have to ask for them lol! And a tolerance present for my spouse would be great. I haven't been hormonal until recently. Now it feels like I am always in a stinky mood lol

Laura, glad you and Simon got some rest! Now for your body to catch up so you won't have to worry about your levels :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Love the cake Angel!

Hi Laura!!! So glad you got some good rest!

thanks Bethany... :hugs: Its def been the worst as far as mood swings for me this time. Im more up and down this time but all in all am relaly ready to get back to trying again.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for sleep Laura!

Bethany ~ So I cannot ask for a Push Present? :drat: My DH is clueless...guess the push present concept is kibosh :dohh:

Amy ~ Notice one toe is missing on the cake (look at foot on right)? It rolled off when being set up for my shower! :haha: It was super delicious though! Legs and feet were Rice Krispy treat covered in fondant (for my gluten free friends)!


----------



## Storked

Angel, nah if he asks you what you want then I think that is ok. My husband always asks what I want for presents because how would he know what to get otherwise? :) I just think that women shouldn't tell their spouse that they owe them a push present lol! Let him say "hey, what do you want?" :D

Amy, I don't blame you. Each time can only be even more difficult. Definitely thinking of you a lot. I hope your "take home baby" comes soon :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i did ask and i didnt get one :)
i wanted to think he would think of it himself but i know he wouldnt , ha ha
cant blame him though cos all thoughts of it went out the window when simon had his stroke. i was planning on gettin OH something from simon too but didnt .

amy hugs hon xxxx no wonder u feel blue , totally normal xxx hugs xx

angel did u eat pierces baby toe :) ha ha


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I never heard of the push gift until today. Nice concept though. I was planning on buying a nice bottle of champagne to celebrate with family and have it ready for when Sophia was born (of course I wouldn't drink any because I had planned to breast feed). Nothing turned out the way I expected because she went right to the NICU. Push gift sounds great though. :)


----------



## mommylov

LOL I didnt even notice the missing toe! Its such a cute cake! Did a friend make it for you?

It is kind of weird to ask for a push present but I agree. I fyou are asked, then I asy think of what you want! Otherwise, Ill settle for the LO being my push present :)


----------



## Storked

I'm not entitled to a gift since the baby is a gift for both me and the husband. But a little something extra is nice :) technically my iPad was my early push present. DH asked me what I wanted and I asked if an iPad would be obnoxious to ask for. Since it is kind of pricey :-/

Wow. I just said ask like a LOT. Sorry ladies!

Back from OB. Uneventful appointment, just got orders for the glucose test. May do it Friday to get it over with


----------



## xoxo4angel

I didn't eat the toe, I promise hehehe! It was hilarious watching it roll off the cake and everyone walking carefully for fear of squishing it! :haha: We found a cake lady who is licensed to work from her home...she can make anything! You just email her a pic and she can do it!

Without me prompting or hinting, DH asked after seeing something on the news (lots of baby talk), "do I _really_ have to buy a push present?" :sad2: Well since he said it that way, I don't want a stinking present from him! :nope: I let him off the hook and told him no :( You're right Amy, the LO will be gift enough...he could at least give my American Express back :blush:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Glucose test wasn't too bad! FX'd it comes back all clear!! And the iPad is a super push present...nice move getting it early :)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I worry about the flavors that seem common. Fruit punch and orange flavors are not something I ever drink because I gag. Maybe I will be so hungry that it won't matter :)
Aw, how stinky an attitude of your husband! NO TOLERANCE GIFT lol. If he doesn't have to then you don't have to ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't come on much but I have been very very very busy. lol. I hope all of you are doing great!! 

AFM. I find it amazing how when my husband was home with me helping with the baby and kids my daughters behaved decent and now that he is back at work they act up the second he leaves. I just walked into my 7 and 13 year old's room and saw both of their names written across the wall with a sharpie marker! Now of course my 7 year old did it. But she KNOWS better than this. She knows it is wrong. She wrote their names in huge letters across the walls. I am letting my husband deal with this. lol. I think she is looking for attention, which she still gets plenty from me, but maybe not enough. She barely spends time with my dh. I just need to get the hang of taking care of 3 kids, especially because the 7 year old is special needs.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
I may not have time to answer until tomorrow but wanted to say hello and thank you for the birthday wishes! Wonder if I can ask a quick question also.....I told my friend yesterday ( she had at least 2 mc and has fertility issues) about my 2 day AF and her reaction was that I should take a pregnancy test and short periods could be something. This is after I told her that I feel my hormones have been out of whack still and I as having anxiety yesterday. I'm not having symptoms other than upset stomach for past couple days and what I just mentioned ( well if I had to think I could probably continue to symptom spot haha and I didn't have symptoms until at least 10 days after AF due last time). Have you girls heard anything like she said and have any thoughts? Because of the artificial sweeteners , foods i am eating, and meds I took I started worrying a tad.

Thanks in advance. Hope all is well and I will answer completely soon


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies!



Storked said:


> Angel, I worry about the flavors that seem common. Fruit punch and orange flavors are not something I ever drink because I gag. Maybe I will be so hungry that it won't matter ;)

You cannot eat before you go? I ate, but avoided anything high in sugar (cake, cereal, donuts) as suggested by my Dr. I recall having scrambled eggs and toast the morning of my 1 hr test. 

Leslie ~ Maybe you should take a test? There are those cases where a woman gets a pseudo period every month around the same time AF would be due, but she is pregnant. Wouldn't hurt :shrug: As for shorter period, my RE said it can take time to fully regulate again, so I say keep track for future reference.

Jess ~ Yikes! Hopefully your DH can sit and find out what prompted your daughter to write on the wall like that. :) I'm sure it won't be long and you'll be in full swing of managing 3 girls all in different phases :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, hope your OH ups his game soon. Must be hard for you. Cant wait to see a pic of Zoey in her baptism dress! <3

Amy, i wish i could make it all better for you :hugs: hun!!

Angel, i love the brat smiley haha!! I just asked my OH about a push present and he said the baby is the present. Im always a fan of more presents! haha
I definitely think my OH needs a tolerance present... im so horrible to him sometimes!!
mmmm yummy cake... i want some!

Laura, Im glad your getting some more sleep now. :thumbup:

Bethany, friday is not so far away. Its late Thursday night at the moment. I get so moody... being pregnant seems to level it out a little but not sure how i will go later on. Is it great having your DH home? :flower:

Jess, naughty girls!! Hope your DH sorted them out! haha 3 must be a handful but im sure you will get the hand of it soon. :flower:

Leslie, you could always just take a test to be sure. Put your mind at ease a little. Since your pretty sure your not because of AF it probably wont be so unsetting to see the negative. I had an upset stomach early last time but not this time.
Hope you had a great bday.:flower:

AFM, Its my 28th birthday tomorrow!!! yay!! :happydance: My OH has man flu at the moment tho so thats not fun. Hes been a big sook on the couch all day. I hope hes well enough tomorrow to come out to dinner with me.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!

Angel, I second what Bethany said.. NO TOLLERANCE PRESSIE!! :haha: 

Bethany, hope the test isnt too bad :(

Leslie, I have heard of that happening with some women as well. Like Angel said, doesnt hurt to take a test just incase!

Lisa, Hope your hubby feels better and you are able to celebrate your birthday properly!!!

Jess, so sorry to hear about your girls acting up. Writing on a wall with a sharpee!!!!! Oye! :dohh: lol thats going to be fun to clean! :( hopefully your dh will come home and handle it like you said!

Jen & laura... :kiss:

:wave: as always to anyone I have missed! <3


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i thought i would throw up fror glucose test but ur body welcomes it :)
i did get a bit jittery from all the sugar for a bit but nothing bad at all :)
i dont see anything wrong in asking, i said it half joking :)
i just said to OH ' u better get me something nice for pushing out ur son' . ha ha
he never did :)

angel i know how u feel but u secretly hope he doesnt take ur no as answer about push pressie :) by the way ive adopted prince milky as his new moniker , i love it ;)

so, ive had really shitty week , but i think its coming to an end ;)
prince milky :) was really off and windy, not sleeping and up in my arms crying half the time , he is so much better now though, i took him off formula , onto as much of my milk as i can adn comfort anti colic formula . poor poppet couldnt sleep properly or anything, he is conked out now after huge poo :) go milky :)
along with my slightlydippin thyroid i had crappy time. hoping this solves problem for my little man and when he is happy , im happy :) 

jess my Oh is the same now, he was so good for week and now, its like im the only one who has a son, its really weird, he seems to have kinda gone off him a bit. 
i dont understand how he is away from him all day and doesnt want him when he comes home. if im away from him it kills me. 
on his days off he will take him if i ask but will never volunteer to take him .
i dont get it really, only thing i can think of is that simon is so used to me he settles better for me. maybe its jealousy or not knowing what to do?????
i dunno cos even strangers have lots of time for simon, so why doesnt OH wanna be with him all the time. maybe its genentic.
Oh has even said (cos im on mat leave) 'ur being paid to look after him' oh ha ha
well my wages from work for 40 hr week with 2 days and all nts off and paid hols so.......... :) slightly different now, but totally worth it :) 
sorry started outt o sympathise with u jess and i got carried away :) x xx

leslie yeah u can get slight period and still be preg ,
but my forst af sfter loss was only 2 days too, i htink bethany is right earlier u have less lining to shed. but a test does no harm , just gear urself up that it can be bfn, sorry 
not what u want to hear but... hugs xxx
i hope im totally wrong xxxxxxxxxxxx

hope alls well xxxxxxxxxx
hi and hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

lisa in case i dont get a chance to some on here tomor happy bday sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
do something really nice for urself. mama massage???? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen hi i see ur name , milky may wake soon and i may dissappear for abit again xx


----------



## lilesMom

amy how u doin honey ? xxx
better i hope xxxxxxx
love u lots xx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, how did your husband deal with your daughter? Maybe she just wants more attention from him? :hugs:

Leslie, I agree with Angel that it can't hurt to test. And yes, still keep track of your cycle :thumbup: hope that you have a good day!

Angel, apparently I can only have plain coffee (won't be drinking that since it is against my religion lol), water or toast with nothing on it? I figure that I will have some water but that is it. Heading in tomorrow to get it over with!
How are you feeling today?

Lisa, Friday is coming! Update us ASAP :)
Aw sorry your man has the flu. Hope it doesn't mess with your birthday. Any big plans? 

Amy, how are you today? Hey if you ever need some travel pages to like to fill up your feed, I can give you suggestions! What would we do without dreams right?
I hope that today is an easier day for you. Love you honey.

Laura, do you think giving him breast milk exclusively will make baby boy feel better? Or did you add formula? I get easily confused but either way I do hope that he starts to feel better soon! Poor baby :(

Jen, update us on you and Zoey! :flower:

Today was one of those days where I thought maybe at the end I would feel as though I hadn't done a damn thing but I did actually clean today lol. Badly need to go shopping for clothes for myself as I don't have enough to last me long.


----------



## lilesMom

sorry i prob typed it funny cos i knew what i was on about :)
he has been gettin a mix cos i dont have enough for him.
but the old formula has been making him sick so i ditched old formula today and now he is gettin my milk plus comfort formula. he has been asleep 3 hrs , he couldnt sleep properly for days with wind, poor simon . he seems better today so i hope it does the trick for him.
im gonan try up my milk again if i can, i was downing the pumping cos its so time consiuming but maybe he is too small to do that for now, back to the pump i think :)
i think il ask doc to up my thyroid meds too, its prob why ive been teary, thought i was gettin af but it hasnt showed . hurray :)
huurray for clopthes hopping, i loved mat clothes shopping :) xxx
enojy :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, why don't you try talking to OH. Maybe tell him how you feel? My dh is kinda the opposite. He helps a lot with Sophie, but doesn't seem to have the time for my other 2 daughters :( . He usually has no patience for my 7 year old. He treats Sophia as his favorite. But that is probably because she is so tiny and precious that it is only natural that he will give her more attention than my other 2. I am sure OH will come around though. Probably as Simon gets bigger and starts becoming more playful, your OH will come around and not be able to resist him. :) Give Simon a :kiss: from me. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

thanks jess, yeah i think its cos he doesnt find simon 'fun' at the mo .
but ur kids shouldnt just exist to entertain u!! :)
he also has infected wisdom tooth at d mo so maybe thats part of why too, 
we still dont know for sure how stroke will or wont affect simon so maybe he is just a bit scared too. i dunno really. il let it to talk to him till he isnt sick anymore ;)
im sure ur Dh doesnt mean to juts focus on sophia, but it is kinda hard not to isnt it xx 
hugs xxxx


----------



## jen435

Bethany my thpughts are with ur sister tommorrow<3 i also hope glucose test isnt bad for you. Orange taste just like the soda. I hope u get thru it.its rough if u dont like grape or orange. They should make more flavors¡

Jess sorry about girls. Did it come off wall¿ i must admit i did that when i was younger. My mom told me never do it again and i told her my walls are ain. To my surprise she got me poster paper to tack on the wall and some glow in dark color glue pens and let me have a ball. It won her mom of the year and she got her walls never written on again. Ideas mommy i plan to do this for zoey before she gets any ideas lol.

Amy af came im assuming? On to a lucky cycle :dust: how is work? How are you doing? Im sure your ready for this cycle. Lprayers are being said constantly for u<3

Laura sorry simons fussy. Isnt it so hard to calm em sometimes? I love it though. Wouldnt trade for world<3 hope u get good night sleep.

Angel push present fantastic! Wish i got one. Or even a gift for caring for dd for seven weeks 24/7. Wouldnt trade for world. Our babies are the best gift in the world!! Sorry dh caught on and took credit card. Hope u get it back. Cake is gorgeous!! Didnt notice toe missing that hadtobe funny thou. 

Lisa happy birthday hope u and ur little miracle are well. Grow baby grow!! Did u make us appt??

Leslie hi!! How are u?

Atm zoeys dress turned out pretty. Its big on her but baptism dresses usually are i guess. Shes spitting up alot :( and seems like everything she eats comes up. Makes me sad. Dh is participating in her bathsniw :) heacts silly she looks athim strange. She crys with him alot if i walk out and hand him to her. Makes him upset. He thinks she hates her. I explained he needs spend time with her. Hes tryin. I pumped a bottle he will feed her for first time sat. Im going for haircut :) very excited! Im job hunting. Hopefully i find job soon. Must say i love being a mommy too bad it doesnt make ends meet.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Ladies, quick update before i go off for my bday dinner with my DF.

The doctor rang today and she said I'm definitely pregnant and the HCG level was 639... i dont really know what the means other than between 4-6 weeks. Anyone have any other helpful info? I dont have anything to compare it to because they forgot to check the levels last time.

I took another pregnancy test this morning... Look how dark the positive line is now!:happydance::happydance:!! It NEVER got the dark last time even months in. This must not have been normal from the start then.

Talk soon! have a great day everyone! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Birthday Lisa!! Wow that is a strong bfp you have there. Your betas sound great! Especially since you are so early on. You are just over 4 weeks right? Your betas look great!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy birthday Lisa!! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## jen435

Happy Birthday lisa! Are with jess ur hcg levels great! That strong positive is awesome!! Yay!

Jess hi! How are u?


----------



## jen435

My pup is starting to get depressed over tge baby :( i give him attention when i can but its not same and i get birnt out poor kobe


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> amy how u doin honey ? xxx
> better i hope xxxxxxx
> love u lots xx

Doing ok, how ar eyou? Sorry to hear abour Simon beng a little fussy but hope your milk soothes him vs the formula and he is back to feeling better!



Storked said:


> Amy, how are you today? Hey if you ever need some travel pages to like to fill up your feed, I can give you suggestions! What would we do without dreams right?
> I hope that today is an easier day for you. Love you honey.

Thanks Bethany, love you loads too! I would love some suggestions on travel pages! Def need SOMETHING to keep my mind occupied at the moment :( Yay for getting cleaning done!!! :happydance:



jen435 said:


> Amy af came im assuming? On to a lucky cycle :dust: how is work? How are you doing? Im sure your ready for this cycle. Lprayers are being said constantly for u<3

Thanks for the prayers. No AF yet. Glad to hear that her dress came out cute and that your dh is helping out with her a little more now. Its great for him to spend time with her without you so that she feel comfortable with her daddy. Hope the spitting up lets up.

Lisa, Happy birthday! What a great gift... a nice dark HPT! :)

Leslie, how are you doing sweetie?

Angel, How are you and bump??? Did you get the Amex back yet? I dont know what I would do without mine! lol I would be devistated if I got cut off :nope:

jess, hope you and Sophia are doing well.

AFM~ Crappy... just crappy. I wrote about it in my journal and dont want to bring everyone down here so Ill leave it at that. Hope you all are having a have a wonderful Friday! :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Started to reply but had to step away to vomit. :haha:

Laura, you don't want AF yet? :) hope upping your meds helps and I hope that sweet Simon sees relief soon!

Jessica, I think that is so natural for men. My dad loves babies so much but he has a harder time being affectionate to older kids :hugs:

Jen, aw I bet she is precious in her dress! And you are right, your DH just has to get into his parenting groove and then all will be right as rain between him and the baby. I'm sad that she is still feeling so sick, poor girl :(
So how do you plan to get your hair cut? :)
Oh and your pup is just having a hard time now but when Zoey is bigger he will have a playmate all the time!

Lisa, happy birthday! Enjoy dinner with your fiancé :D
Test is looking good! Afraid that I don't know much about hcg levels as they never test mine

Leslie, how are you doing honey? Did you ever POAS? :hugs:

Amy, sorry that today is one of the bad days :hugs:
To distract you, you should totally read the travel books by J. Maarten Troost. Best one is Sex Lives of Cannibals!
For some pages to like as a welcome distraction there is The Blonde Abroad, Legal Nomads, Nomadic Matt's Travel Site, Nomadic Samuel, Little Mermaid at Sea, Nomadic Chick, Nomadic Notes, Savoir Faire Abroad, The Legendary Adventures of Anna, Kirsten Alana Travels, Jdomb's Travels, Art of Backpacking, The Explorateur, World Travel List, Eat Like a Girl, Flashpacker HQ, Tieland to Thailand...I will come up with the rest later!


----------



## xoxo4angel

> Angel, How are you and bump??? Did you get the Amex back yet? I dont know what I would do without mine! lol I would be devistated if I got cut off :nope:
> 
> AFM~ Crappy... just crappy. I wrote about it in my journal and dont want to bring everyone down here so Ill leave it at that. Hope you all are having a have a wonderful Friday! :kiss:

Doing well Amy, thanks. I'm going to hold my breath to get my Amex back :hissy: Who takes their pregnant wife's favorite shopping tool? Bully :haha: Maybe I'm guilty of overspending, but its all to accumulate points! (Does that argument work? Trying to flip it so he sees it as beneficial to him as well. Lol.) :hmm: I'm sorry today is crappy...I pray this is your last hurdle. I pray you get the rainbow AND the pot of gold! xoxo

Happy Birthday :cake: Lisa! Nice Betas! Will they run them again to check that they double? 

Laura ~ FX'd Prince Milky is doing better with the new formula and breast milk.

Jess ~ Nuce of your DH to be so helpful with Sophia. 

Jen ~ Zoey's dress will surely look darling on her :cloud9: Hurray for getting your haircut! That'll force T's hand into bonding with Lil Z! 

Bethany ~ Thinking of your sister today.

Leslie ~ Hope you are staying cool :coolio: 

TGIF!!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Started to reply but had to step away to vomit. :haha:
> 
> Amy, sorry that today is one of the bad days :hugs:
> To distract you, you should totally read the travel books by J. Maarten Troost. Best one is Sex Lives of Cannibals!
> For some pages to like as a welcome distraction there is The Blonde Abroad, Legal Nomads, Nomadic Matt's Travel Site, Nomadic Samuel, Little Mermaid at Sea, Nomadic Chick, Nomadic Notes, Savoir Faire Abroad, The Legendary Adventures of Anna, Kirsten Alana Travels, Jdomb's Travels, Art of Backpacking, The Explorateur, World Travel List, Eat Like a Girl, Flashpacker HQ, Tieland to Thailand...I will come up with the rest later!

Awww hope you are feeling better after your vomit session :(

Oh my!!! That is quite the list!!!!!!!!! :blush: But I love it!



xoxo4angel said:


> Doing well Amy, thanks. I'm going to hold my breath to get my Amex back :hissy: Who takes their pregnant wife's favorite shopping tool? Bully :haha: Maybe I'm guilty of overspending, but its all to accumulate points! (Does that argument work? Trying to flip it so he sees it as beneficial to him as well. Lol.) :hmm: I'm sorry today is crappy...I pray this is your last hurdle. I pray you get the rainbow AND the pot of gold! xoxo

Bully indeed! Just mean to take away a pregnant women's favorite ANYTHING! :growlmad: I too use the same argument "But babe, we are going to be able to get ______ for free now that we have these points! :thumbup: "... his response "Its not free if you have to spend money to get the points to begin with". :dohh: :haha:

I too really hope this is the end of our struggle. I am willing to do anything for a healthy little one but I also know how important it is to stay as calm as you can during pregnancy and this all isnt helping :( Just want to be holding my healthy baby already :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 

bethany i dont think i want af ever again :) milky boobs can keep it at bay for some people, hope im one , so far so good :)
i know i sound pessimistic but my first baby died, second baby i had 2 day labour, was sick and my poor little man had a stroke and broken shoulder. 
i dont think i wanna do it ever again. i think im just gonna be gratefull for simon and not push my bad luck :) 
plus i wanna be able to devote myself to simon and new bub means i couldnt do that . 
maybe if simon is good health wise in few years but for now its all about prince milky :)
also OH is very little help so i know it would be all down to me again and i dont want to spread myself that thin. i wouldnt be any good to bubs or me. 
ive just made myself a bit sad at the thought of no more kids, what am i like. 
hope glucose test goes wel for u hon xxx
hope ur sis is ok xxxxx

lisa happy bday xxx
steong lne is best pressie ;) xx

amy hugs, xxxx
i posted on ur journal xxxxx

hi and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

aw man i think i do need to up thyroid meds , im blubbing again, doh!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! It is getting so hard for me to keep up with all of you!! I am trying my best to. 

Angel, the countdown to your little man is about to begin. You are almost considered full term. You have come a long way hon! I can't wait until you share your birth story and hopefully we can see a pic of beautiful Pierce. :hugs:

Amy, I am so happy to hear that your husband is not actually suffering from Kidney disease. But at the same time I am also very sorry for all that you are dealing with right now. I pray to God that your test results come out good. I have to say though, I have a great feeling for you. I feel that you will be greatly blessed very soon. I don't see any reason why you can't have a healthy lo, even with all you have been through. I don't understand why things happen the way they do, I really don't. But there is a light at the end up the tunnel. Love you hon :hugs:

Bethany, I pray that your sister gets better hon. Sorry you had to puke today. :( I can't believe that you are already 25 weeks! Time is going by so quickly for you! I can't wait until you meet your little girl. She will be so beautiful!! I hope you can share pics with us. :hugs:

Laura, sorry about oh, I hope and pray he comes around soon. I am thinking that this is all so new for him maybe? Maybe he is almost scared to look after Simon. You are so good at what you do, maybe he is intimidated? Just a thought hon. You are a great mommy and you and Simon are so blessed to have each other. :hugs:

Hi Jen!! I am so sorry about poor Zoey's reflux. I am going through the same thing with Sophia. She spat up 7 times today after only 1 feeding. Even at almost 2 hours after her feeding. Looks like she is going to end up medicated also. It is so sad to see our little girls suffer. I am so glad Zoey is starting to find some relief. Take care hon. :hugs:

Lisa!! How are you feeling hon? Gotta say again, I love you betas!!! I think they are higher than mine were! I am so excited for you. :hugs:

Leslie, I am rooting you on for next month!! Got any special plans for the ttc? Can't wait until you get your bfp!! Take care hon!:hugs:

AFM, Sophia's reflux is getting worse. :( I have already experienced this with my 7 year old, Natalie. It is not pretty. Sophia spits up but we also notice she has silent reflux where the acids constantly come up but she doesn't spit it up. You can see the pain in her face when the acids come up. I am going tonight to buy a wedge to elevate her. Hopefully this will help some. What I usually do is hold her all the time and prop her up. But then I don't have enough time for my other children. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> .
> 
> Bully indeed! Just mean to take away a pregnant women's favorite ANYTHING! :growlmad: I too use the same argument "But babe, we are going to be able to get ______ for free now that we have these points! :thumbup: "... his response "Its not free if you have to spend money to get the points to begin with". :dohh: :haha:
> 
> I too really hope this is the end of our struggle. I am willing to do anything for a healthy little one but I also know how important it is to stay as calm as you can during pregnancy and this all isnt helping :( Just want to be holding my healthy baby already :(

Our DH's sound the same! They don't get it like we do! Sheesh! :haha:
And I'm really hopeful that things are going to start looking up for the two of you. Now to just get that dadgum :witch: to show up! Perhaps you should wear white pants...you know her FAVORITE color to soil when least expected! xoxo

Jess & Jen ~ Poor baby girls. That reflux is a beast! My sis was eventually told by the pediatrician to pump a bottle for him at night and add rice. I don't know the serving, but it helped Decland sleep longer and without spitting up. 

Laura ~ Sweet Prince Milky. Perhaps over time the memory of the early woes of birth will subside and you'll make your way to creating a sibling for Simon. I wouldn't think about it now. Have they scheduled Simon's hospital visit regarding his meds? 

Bethany ~ How'd the glucose go? Was that why you were pukey?

:wave: Lisa & Leslie

DH installed the car seat today...how many doors did he have to have open to do this? Hehehe...was sweet watching him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jen435

Bethany so sorry about you gettibg sick. U called it :( but ur little girl is sooo worth it!
Amy omg i missed that about dh :( im so sorry ur dealing with so much. I hope he is ok and u fall pregnant soon. Jessica couldnt have said it better<3 love you and hope ur coping ok. :hug:
Jess im so sorry ur daughter has reflux also :( its terrible. I wish i could yake it away and have it for them both. We give zoey zantac .7ml and i stopped dairy idk if shes allergic or not but doctorvkept pushing formula saying her reflux was an allergy issue. Well been dairy free for over mpnth no change. Wevsee LC on weds. Do u think sophia has an allergy to anything? I hope she grows out of it for u also. Can we use wedges? How does sophia sleep? And where do u put her? We have zoey in napper on her back but shes out grown it and idk what to do now. Give that beautiful baby a hug for me!
Laura milky boobs keep af away for us i sure hope! Simon is very much a blessing. Such a handsome littlebboy. I hope oh realizes hes missing out and helps. I learned to tell him what i need of him. Half the time i think they just dont know. At least its case for him. I hope u get rest tonight<3
Angel yay ur soooo close!! Pierce will entire world so soon<3 Super excited! Cant wait for ur dream baby to enter ur world and u experience motherhood.
Lisa hope ur bday was lovely!
Leslie hi!! Hoping ur doing okay staying relaxed and happy. Need to make ur life stree free snd get u ur bfp this cycle<3
Amy really hoping ur af starts asap. Would be lovely for two bfps this cycle for u both. (leslie and u) i hope ur okay<3

Atm dh and i are tryin to get baby down. Im so excited for haircut. Cant decide highlights or full color?? Opinions??? My hairs brown and i have some grays which is what i want to hide. id either dye everything closest to my natural color or add some golden blonde highlights half head. My hairs long so gonna add some layers and cut off 2inches. Im sooo excited to do something for me. Dh bought me nursing bra for night and under garments. So nice to hsve a few new things! Though i really dont think we could afford it. But dont want to argue it was sooo nice of him! Kobe barked at squate one of nursing zoey to sleep boo. I wish i could upload a pic from my cellphone :( is there a way??


----------



## jen435

Angel aww he did open alot of doors!!! So sweet he installed it. I did ours then had hospital (well police) fix it properly. Yay one step closer to his arrival! What kinda carseat did u get?


----------



## Storked

Sister won't get results until tomorrow. I hope that she gets some results tomorrow anyways. And she called tonight to tell me that she had to take my mom to the emergency room. They are all getting sick :(

Angel, how did you spend your Friday? :)

Amy, you have the prayers of many that this will be the end of your struggles. We all jus want the terrible part of the journey to end for you. Time for rainbows :hugs:

Jessica, it is hard to balance 3 now but it will happen. The newborn stage is tough but after that it should get easier. You can do it momma! :hugs:
Hope that the wedge helps little Sophia.

Laura, I am in agreement with Angel. I do hope that you have more but it will take time to get there. And right now you know that you are just spent. Enjoy your little boy and don't worry about more babies yet :kiss:

Angel, that picture is just adorable! Aren't men so cute? :) what car seat did you get? And how difficult did he say that it was to install? Hehe

Jen, that was so sweet and generous of your husband to get you a nursing bra and undergarments! I'm not too sure about full color or highlights. I never like highlights on me until I have grown them out some. So maybe full color? But that is just my personal preference for me so take it with a grain of salt. Can't wait to see how your hair looks!
Do you have the photobucket app on your phone? You can use it to post pictures by just copying and pasting the image code.
Just remember not to beat yourself up about Kobe. When Zoey gets bigger Kobe will get plenty of love and attention from TWO ladies instead of one :thumbup:


----------



## jen435

Behany thank you! Im so so sorry about ur mom i really hope its nothing serious :( praying results forvur sister are in and u can havesome good news :hug:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa- yay for darker line and blood test results! When is US appt? You must be so excited! Crossing fingers

Amy- I am so sorry you have been feeling crappy and no AF yet. She really needs to learn when sh needs to come and thn stay away. How is your diet/ exercise going? I think I am going to try to get more into that his week.

Angel- never heard of push present but sounds nice. Will you do it? That cake is soooo adorable! When is your next doc appt? Very nice about car seat!

Bethany- so sorry to hear about both your siste and mother. Hope you get answers soon. My thoughts are will ou. Hope ou are feeling well also. Are you sick? I know you mentioned you threw up. How was glucose tolerance? I swear I still have nightmares about that but only because I really do have low blood sugar. I took 3 hr in high school and knew I was going to be diagnosed because of how much I was shaking and how bitchy I got haha.

Laura-how are you? Sorry you were feeling down. Things better? I am sure thyroid has a lot to do with it. You are not being pessimistic , you have been through a lot. If one baby is best for you then that is best.

Jess- sorry about Sophia's reflux.. I hope it gets better. I can image that having a newborn and two other girls are hard to handle but I am sure you are doing great and hope you are giving yourself some credit! It will get easier to balance all

Jen- nice of DH to get bra and be involved in baptism. Is he trying to do a little more? You deserve his help!
As for hair...I cover up my grays but doing whole head. For my wedding I did highlights and loved them but I can't afford expense anymore. I think any kind of pampering for you will be great :)

I hope I didn't miss anyone/ anything... Been MIA and hard to catch up!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

AFM- I'm sorry to be a Debbie downer but this is how the post will go :( been a tough week. I have been thinking about everything and crying. Unfortunately even cried on my bday to DH but not sure why. Also had anxiety on that day. Something I am not sure I mentioned is that I deal with depression and anxiety and have since high school. I have been on antidepressants on and off but went off to become pregnant. That and because I had been doing so well. I am trying to figure out right now what is going on...is my depression creeping back or is this normal grieving that may hit me harder than others.
I also work as a mental health counselor/ social worker and have seen some recent things that have made me upset... All these child protective service cases, babies being born addicted to drugs, mothers not giving a shit. It is so frustrating and not fair. 

I did not POAS because of money and because it probably would be negative. If I find that I am having symptoms I will.
Jen- I appreciate you saying relax is best because I agree and because of above it can be more difficult.
We are going tort to be more relaxed and I guess we will see although the dates/ CD are still on my mind.CD 8 today


----------



## Storked

I was wrong. Sister won't get results until Monday. Ugh. 
Mom has a bladder infection it looks like. Hope she starts to see improvement soon. I hate my mom being sick. She is so sweet and youthful and I hate when she suffers.

Jen, thanks for the prayers :hugs:

Leslie, that sucks that you had to take the 3 hour in high school! I am so sorry. I wasn't really sick, but when I fast like I did for the 1 hour I do get nauseous when I eat again. I puked half my food but it didn't put me off the other half :thumbup: 
Now I want to tell you that you are not a Debbie downer. You never have to apologize for the bad days. I would say that it isn't your depression that is making you feel this way, you are still reeling from your loss. It takes such a long time to really start to feel better after that. If we ever really do. The whole journey from loss to TTC again to pregnancy is very up and down. And this is a good place to discuss those sad feelings and fears :hugs: it isn't fair that this happened. I hope that you and Amy both get rainbows very soon- and in the meantime we are here for you guys. This is first and foremost a thread for ladies TTCAL (trying to conceive after a loss) and how you are feeling is very normal.
Afraid that I am rambling and am trying not to. There are days though where it just feels better to cry. Or to be angry even. Some days will feel better and then it won't. And some days really are easier than others. With your job especially it must be extra difficult for you and I am so sorry that you have to see some of the worst sides of humanity :( it is very hard to see undeserving people having an easy time having kids- without any care- when we would do anything to have ours back. When we would do anything to have another. 
Distraction totally helps. Is there anything that cheers you up? Could you take a trip with your husband? It can be beneficial to have something else to focus on. Though I think that a baby is always on the mind. But still, it helps. 
If you ever just want to talk please PM me :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone... ive had a great birthday weekend!

Laura, there no rush when and if you decide to have another baby. Im sure Milky will love having you all to himself! :)

Amy, im sorry you feel so crappy. I really hope it gets better for you soon. :hugs:

Angel, im sure you will get your amex back shortly and can continue to shop away! haha. Make some good excuse for something important you need to buy.

Jess, Thank you! Im feeling pretty good... very very tired and have short moments of nausea but thats about it. My mum didnt really get morning sickness so i hope im the same. 
Poor Sophia! Hopefully it doesnt last to long. You are being a great mum. Once Sophia gets through this bad stage you can give your other kids a bit more attention and they can play with each other for the time being.

Jen, i have only a few greys and im a brunette also. I get blonde highlights which i find hides the greys better that dying the whole lot brown. When the regrowth comes through they kinda blend into the blonde.

Leslie, Im sorry you're not feeling so great at the moment. Bethany said it best but the loss will be with all of us for the rest of our lives and its so recent its hard not to let it get you down. Try and stay positive. Some exercise will help fight off the depression and anxiety. I also suffer with anxiety from time to time and it can be very hard and im sure your job doesnt help at all. Perhaps a weekend away would be a very great idea.

Bethany, I hope your mum and your sister are on the mend soon. Are you still feeling sick?
I just have to say, i havent been on here long but you are such a lovely kind hearted person and i can't wait for you to have your LO and have your dreams come true.

AFM - Feeling pretty good still, just very very tired!! My doctor is away this coming week so ill go back the week after to tell her what hospital i want to go to for the referral and also get a referral for an early US around 6-7 weeks. 
DF and i are going to make a stop motion pregnancy video so we are planning that at the moment. Youtube "stop motion pregnancy" if you dont know that is. Its pretty cool!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys simon is wriggling and squirming so quick post xx

hugs leslie xxxx
hi and hugs to all. il be back


----------



## jen435

Hi ladie! Bethany its monday praying for good results.i hope ur mom is better. Bladder infectio.s are horrible. :hug: how are u?

Jess laura amy leslie hi! I hope ur weekend went ok. How are u?

Lisa thanks! I think ur idea sounds great! :) thanks for hair tip. I got my natural color in and ill get 7 carmel highlights next haircut :) so excited! I feel lije a girl again with haircut and eyebrows waxed. 

Zoey update her reflux is horrible but shes a great eatter. She vomits spits up alot i pray shes gainung addautely my mil and sil have me so upset. I told dh and he told me hes gonna have a talk with his mom. They both think i starve zoey and that when she crys its bc shes hungryall the time and when she falls asleep aftereatti.g its bc sheworks to hard to eat and isnt getti.g what she needs. I feed her at 2 for 45min feed. She was happy content fell off relaxed. Left at 250. Gave dh a 2oz bottle to give her told him to pace her every half ounce. Well he couldnt get her to take bottle he called his mom she came gave her full 2oz with no pause she ate it in 3mins and said she needed more. Then i got home at 4 and fwed her. I really missed her. I was gone an hr and ten mins only to be told bottle feeding is fasyer easier and wecan give her more food to eat to hold her over longer and im starving my baby. I want to scream. Ppl dont understand rant over.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't have too much time because getting ready for work wanted to thank you for your words, Bethany. They really meant a lot and I needed to hear them.

Ugh it's Monday again! Hope everyone has a good one


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flasher:


----------



## mommylov

Hi lovelies! :flower:



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, I am so happy to hear that your husband is not actually suffering from Kidney disease. But at the same time I am also very sorry for all that you are dealing with right now. I pray to God that your test results come out good. I have to say though, I have a great feeling for you. I feel that you will be greatly blessed very soon. I don't see any reason why you can't have a healthy lo, even with all you have been through. I don't understand why things happen the way they do, I really don't. But there is a light at the end up the tunnel. Love you hon :hugs:

Jess, thank you so much I really appreciate it! I sure hope that Sophia's AR gets better and that the wedge works. Poor little princess.. its gotta be so hard to see her suffer like that :(



xoxo4angel said:


> Our DH's sound the same! They don't get it like we do! Sheesh! :haha:
> And I'm really hopeful that things are going to start looking up for the two of you. Now to just get that dadgum :witch: to show up! Perhaps you should wear white pants...you know her FAVORITE color to soil when least expected! xoxo

They do sound so alike! :haha: How cute is that pic of your dh lol He did have to open just about every door didnt he? :rofl: So sweet of him to do that though :cloud9: 

Since Im only 3dpo I cant expect AF to show now but she better be here in 11+/- days!



Storked said:


> Amy, you have the prayers of many that this will be the end of your struggles. We all jus want the terrible part of the journey to end for you. Time for rainbows :hugs:

Thank you so much Bethany, I can take all the prayers I can get at this point! :) I truely hope that your mom and sister are ok. Grr on your sisters results taking a little longer than originally thought. Keep us posted on how they are doing. Love you! :kiss:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy- I am so sorry you have been feeling crappy and no AF yet. She really needs to learn when sh needs to come and thn stay away. How is your diet/ exercise going? I think I am going to try to get more into that his week.

Leslie, I second what Bethany said. She couldnt have said any better. This journey is probably one of the hardest we all will ever have to embark on. Even though we all dont know eachother in person, we have grown and shared our ups and downs and really have a great bond. Knowing that we are all in this together has been so warming and gives me hope that at the end of all this, we will all be holding our healthy LO's. Big :hugs: to you hun and we are here for you. You never need to be sorry for having these feelings. Thats what we are here for! :hugs:

Lisa, hope you are feeling good. Cant wait to hear how your scan goes in a couple of weeks! :thumbup:

Jen, sorry to hear about Zoey and AR as well. I hope that she feels better soon. As for Kobe, I agree with Angel.. soon he will have two lovely ladies loving on him! :cloud9:

Laura, kisses to you and milky face! :kiss:

:wave: to anyone I have missed and I hope all of you are well! :)

AFM~ Had the genetic couseling last night. It did help put our minds at eaase somewhat and we were told that EVERYONE is a carrier of something. We all risk passing something on to our little ones. Some of us have something that is more alarming than otheers but it is what it is. I just have to wait for my results and see where we are at. Even if I come back negative, it doesnt mean that there is no chance our baby would be affected by it or atleast be a carrier. Also, we can have an amnio done during pregnancy to see if he/she does have it so thats something to think about although amnio's scare me :( Just praying we are blessed with healthy LO's!


----------



## lilesMom

hi all . 

im less pissy today :)
simon got his shots today poor love , but it was better than i thought, he got over it really fast, he is sleeping it off now. 
he is much better on his new food thank god, 

hope everyone is well xxx

amy they r right, it is so true we all carry something dodgy to pass on along with the good stuff xxx hugs hope ur blood test comes out good xxx
hope ur holding up ok, it is tough when ur hit with news like that xxxx

bethany hope sis is good xxxx

leslie hope ur feeling better, we hae down days for a long time after a loss xxx hugs xxx

jen ur MIl is a butt pain xx 
i have opposite problem with my MIl, she is the boobyfeeding police ;)
expressing just isnt good enough, im depriving him of an amazing experience apparently , well boo to that :) it doesnt work for everyone .
well done for sticking with booby feeding cos it is tough but it is great for um xxx
some babies spit up no matter what, she is just a spitter :) she will grow out of it xxx 
not easy for now but she will outgrow it xxx


hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, glad you're feeling better. its amazing how getting your hair and eye brows done can make you feel so good!
Thats so so rude of your MIL and SIL. Its none of their business what you are doing. Im glad your DH is going to have a word to them. Keep doing your thing mumma... you know best!

Amy, I will think positive thoughts for you!! I hope your healthy rainbow is coming!

Laura, Poor little milky... im glad he got through his shots ok.
One of my friends is like that with the boob. Every time i see her she's says you have to keep trying with the boob... its hard but you have to and it get easier after a while.

:hi: everyone


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I'm glad the GC talked with you about how we all have something that could potentially be passed on. Mine told us the same thing, but I didn't want to misinform you because I couldn't quite recall the stats. What a relief, well, sort of. :hugs: AF in T minus 10 days or we're sending the Emoticon Justice League after her!

Jen ~ Your MIL is something else. I wish your DH would have tried to tend to Zoey himself. Don't listen to your in laws...you're doing great (evident by her growth and how much she spits up). 

Laura ~ Ohh the vaccines...ouchie. Glad Prince Milky was a trooper! Hope his physio is going well (if that has started). 

Jess ~ Cuddles for Miss Sophia. I hope her reflux is easing. 

Bethany ~ Your sister ok? Your Mom? You and Miss L? 

Leslie ~ :hugs: A mc is by far one of the hardest things we have to deal with. Even the healthiest of minds sink when faced with this type of loss. It will get easier...just need more time to heal your heart. :flower:

Lisa ~ Those stop motion videos are fun. Be sure to take heaps of pics...nearly daily! Hope your hospital selection has gone smoothly.

AFM ~ Pierce is quite low now, but I don't think I've "dropped." Dr yesterday said he looks great. I think it is now sinking in for my DH. He hasn't stopped smiling since the scan yesterday. Weight wise baby is measuring right on target, not a big baby, my hoo ha is thankful :haha:

Hope everyone is off to a nice week and staying cool. xoxo


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls, just wanted to drop in for a quick hello! Im burried at work but didnt want to go without saying hi to all my girls! :)

Angel, so exciting about Pierce!!!! And that makes me feel sooo much better re your genetic meeting as well. :hugs:

Love to you all!!! Ill try and come on later and properly post!


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxxx

angel im glad pierce is really clever and is heading in right direction:) x


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- any results for your mother and sister? Again I thank you for your kind words. I needed to hear that. I may take you up on the PM in the near future.

Lisa- glad you are feeling well...keep us updated on US date! What is stop motion pregnancy? I have not heard of it

Amy- thank you...how is it looking for AF? I love your new picture!

Laura- thank you...how are you and Simon?

Angel- it is almost August! How are you feeling? 

Hi Jen and Jess.. How are you and the little ones?

AFM- nothing really new. I did cut out sugar for the most part in my diet so I am thinking that could help with emotions also. Low blood sugar and eating sugar is not a good combo but I love it so! CD 11 but trying not to stress like last month. We will see


----------



## Storked

Lisa, being tired is good. Keep on being tired :)

Jen, glad that Zoey is eating great but so sorry that she spits it back up. Poor baby. You and your husband both know that you are feeding her and taking care of her the best that you can- screw what anyone else says. You are a good mom. 

Amy, glad that genetic counseling helped ease your fears. I'm also praying that you are soon blessed with a healthy baby :flower:
Remind me to get back to looking for more travel page suggestions!

Laura, love the "I'm less pissy today" because I swear I get more pissy every day lol. Also glad that the new food is doing him good :)

Angel, how exciting that it is beginning to feel real for your husband :) you are getting closer! Is the time just flying? Are you nervous about birth?

Leslie, you are more than welcome to take me up on the PM offer. It helps to just talk it out to somebody. And husbands can kind of stink in regards to grief and all the other feelings we have after a loss. Men tend to deal differently. 
I hope that cutting out sugar helps you. Was it hard?
Thinking of ways to relieve the TTC stress? Have you tried meditating before? I read a book when I was TTC that recommended you visualizing your body as being a welcoming place for new life. And it had massage ideas too. I need to look that up for you. It was kind of a relaxing way to feel proactive :flower: rainbow dust coming for you this month. 

Ladies, no update on my sister yet. She is normally a woman of action but she keeps waiting to get a call about her results and they haven't called her. And she hasn't called them because she is scared of bad news. Poor thing. Will nag at her tomorrow.
My mother is doing good though thank goodness. 
Love you all <3


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/b4a9c4e9df78eb63d39479242c69e254_zpsd9aac8cf.jpg

Also sharing a picture of a monkey that I took in Thailand.
Because who doesn't love monkeys?! Monkey pictures will lead to great week days and weekends :)


----------



## lilesMom

hiya, :)

leslie hey :)
im a sugar moster , i keep tryin to cut down and keep goin back to it , doh!!
well down for having discpline to cut it out xx

bethnay im sur eur not 'pissy' :)

u r entitled to be a little out of sorts when preggers :) xxx
hope ur sis results are great. xx i get why she may not want to ring but id be far too jumpy to not ring if it was me ;) 
id prob badger um :) fingers crossed for good results xx
i like ur monkey :) 

i went back swimming today hurray, i missed it lots. :)
im gonna go once a week now and OH is gonna mind prince milky :)
i get some me time ;)
i also bought myself some clothes.im down 24 pounds ,most of this in first 3 weeks but sure it has to slow down, so i bought myself some incentive clothes :) some fit me now, some little tight on purpose. :) not overly so just enough so il get into um soon :)
milky is still a bit sleepy from injections but his tummy is a million hundred times better from his comfort formula. thank god it worked. poor simon wa sin pain and i was wrecked from no sleep and stressing over him . 
docs lost my liver blood test somewhere along the way again. 
this had happened so many times now, its ridic :)
they r retesting thyroid in 4 weeks so will retest that too then. xx

hope everyone is well xxx
hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Thats so cute your DH wont stop smiling. I love it when guys get mushy like that! hehe

Amy, I hope your work eases up soon! Keeping busy is probably good right now though.

Leslie, stop motion is just a photography style but basically you take a photo everyday throughout the pregnancy usually in the same spot in your house and then put them all together in a movie. Youtube it. Its pretty cool.

Bethany, I understand your sister not wanting bad news. I really hope it turns out to be good news though. 
How are you feeling? Yay monkey! haha

Laura, getting back to exercise is great. You will be in those new clothes and looking great in no time.

:hugs: everyone else

AFM - Getting worried. I had a fight with my OH last night (just about stupid house stuff but i got really mad) and after that i started getting cramps in my tummy mostly on the right side and today my boobs arent sore anymore but my tummy feels ok. Did everyone have sore boobs the whole way through? Should i be worried?


----------



## Lisa85

I need help ladies... im feeling really emotional and i googled to much and now I'm sad and scared!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa,
Just a quick note as I saw your two posts. I apologize though as I cannot really answer. I have heard, however, that sometimes symptoms can be on and off. I just don't have the experience to say what may be happening. My advice would be to call the doctors office and see what they say.. Maybe they will take blood work or something like that. Please know my thoughts are with you. I know I would feel exactly the same way. Hopefully the other girls will be able to shed some light on this. I might stop googling if I were you... It can be helpful but hurtful at the same time! Understand why you are doing it though. <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> I need help ladies... im feeling really emotional and i googled to much and now I'm sad and scared!


Lisa ~ My symptoms faded in and out too. One day my ta-ta's would feel full/sore and the next couple of days deflated/normal :dohh: And my nausea would come in waves. It was very nerve wracking. My advice to you: STEP AWAY FROM DR GOOGLE :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Lisa, I never had sore boobs until about 7-8 weeks so to me its still early but I know that everyone is different. Also, I have heard of symptoms coming and going quite a bit with pregnancy and it can be very normal. Try not to stress too much and like Angel said... stay away from Google! lol Im guilty of the same thing so I understand! hahah

Bethany, how are you doing love bug? I hope that youre feeling better. How is your mom and sis doing?

Angel, I thought of you yesterday. Just seemed like yestersday you were going to NY and you were talking about how your hubby asked of you could fogo going through the scan because you just foudn out you were preggers. I will be going to NY for a wedding at the end of October and it would be great to be in that same boat! I cant believe that its August and Pierce is going to be here this month. So excited and cant wait!!!! :dance:

Laura, yay for being able to have you time and go for a swim!!!! Im glad that Simon's tummy is doing better as well with the new formula. :thumbup: 

Leslie, thanks hun! Funny but I got the fortune cookie in my profile pic right before I got pregnant this last time and DH got the SAME EXACT FORTUNE from a different cookie and a different place. So he has his up at work and mine is on one of my monitors at work. Hope that its right! Im hoping that af will show next weekend so this weekend dh and I are going to a local festival. Beer and games for us!!! We entered a tourney for some game that Ive never played but its all for fun so no real judging or competition. Im excited and cant wait! I went to happy hour with some people from work last night and it was really nice. :) I admire you for cutting out sugar like you have. I am a choc-o-holic and love sweets. Funny that I love chocolate but HATE choc icecream... just a random thought lol. But anyway... very proud of you!

Jess & jen, hope you and your girls are well! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> I need help ladies... im feeling really emotional and i googled to much and now I'm sad and scared!

aw hugs hon xxx
sore boobs def come and go during preg xxx
and pains r norml too, lots of stretching and growing goin on xxxx
:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

hi amy i see ur name xx
im glad ur enjoying urself xxx hugssxxx

hi and hugs to all, xx
no news here, all good xx
angel u asked about milky physio and i think i forgot to answer u sorry ,
he is doing great mving wise and is back to physio on 20th thanks xx
hopepierce is treating his mommy well xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ I hope you are preggers while in NY too! You'll get the nice pat down by the TSA agent in front of everyone...good times! :) Your temp looks good...here little witchy witchy witchy...

:hi: ladies Everyone must be busy, it has been quiet on here. Hope you are all doing well.

+/- 18 days until I get to meet my LO.


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> hi guys xxx
> 
> hi amy i see ur name xx
> im glad ur enjoying urself xxx hugssxxx
> 
> hi and hugs to all, xx
> no news here, all good xx
> angel u asked about milky physio and i think i forgot to answer u sorry ,
> he is doing great mving wise and is back to physio on 20th thanks xx
> hopepierce is treating his mommy well xx

Oh good for Prince Milky...such a strong boy! Hope you enjoy your swims.


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> hi guys xxx
> 
> hi amy i see ur name xx
> im glad ur enjoying urself xxx hugssxxx

:wave: :kiss::hugs:



xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ I hope you are preggers while in NY too! You'll get the nice pat down by the TSA agent in front of everyone...good times! :) Your temp looks good...here little witchy witchy witchy...

hahah OH BOY!!!!



xoxo4angel said:


> +/- 18 days until I get to meet my LO.

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

angel wow 18 days woohoo :)xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. It does make me feel a little better. I think i got all worked up with google. :doh:
Im feeling really doubtful at the moment but i think that might just be my brain telling me not to get my hopes up to be devastated again. I'd never even heard of a mmc until the woman told me my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks with the US probe still up my hooha last time and now im just terrified. I wish there was a way you could check at home that everything is ok.
Today I'm feeling tired, cloudy and light headed and i just got a nose bleed. I think they are all good signs right.
I keep poking my boobs to see if they are sore and i also keep poking my tummy; i got really bad bloating and soreness last time after my baby stopped growing.
I think im going to be absolutely crazy until 12 weeks.

Yay angel thats sooooo close!!! Im going to say good luck now incase you go early!!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Lisa! So sorry about you feeling uncertain about things. I went through a lot of what you are going through while pregnant with Sophia. I NEVER got sore boobs while pregnant with Sophie. Probably a couple of days at the most. I think I got morning sickness for 1 or 2 days during whole pregnancy also. And to top it off I had uterine cramping throughout the whole pregnancy, a very crampy feeling throughout the uterus and lower back. The only real symptom I had during the pregnancy was the cramping, acid reflux and some fatigue. It was so difficult because during the pregnancy that I MC I had way more symptoms, sore boobs and horrible morning sickness. Its ironic that with the pregnancy I mc I had the textbook symptoms and then when I got pregnant with Sophie almost none, and to top it off I also spotted while pregnant with Sophie and even bled bright red blood. I was sure that I would to on to mc but I didn't, thank God. And you are way early on hon, a lot of times morning sickness starts much later,and sore boobs can come and go. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, I hope all is well. Been very very busy. Sophie is doing great. Getting chunkier and chunkier. lol. We had our first diaper changing disaster today. lol. She was pooping while on my lap and it leaked through the diaper and got all over me. ha! That's a first! You should see her when she poops its so cute. She makes all of these funny face and noises. Isn't it amazing that even when they poop they are adorable!! :hugs: to all!!


----------



## Storked

My sister's scan was great and her blood thinners are helping! :thumbup:
I really don't have anything interesting to say about me. I have been watching Fringe on my iPad. Fun huh? 

Laura, psh I got an attitude lately! ;)
They always lose your tests! They need a paddlin'! :grr:
So glad that Simon is doing better and that you get some pampering time :)

Lisa, oh you are now on the PAL (pregnant after a loss) roller coaster! It is crazy. Symptoms definitely come and go in the first tri. Second tri can be wracking too, especially when you start to feel the baby move but it is too early for kick counts and you have more quiet days..eek.
So, have you joined a rainbow thread on here? :) 

Leslie, how are you feeling? Thinking about you! CD 12 now or is it 13?

Amy, have a blast at the festival! You have a wonderful DH. He sounds like your best friend. Those are the best <3 I also hope that you are pregnant with your rainbow when you go up to NY. Will send you a buttload of rainbow dust dear!

Angel, I am so jealous of how close you are! I can't believe that he is almost here :happydance:

Jessica, great update! Glad that Sophia is gaining away :) they do make funny faces when they are using the bathroom. Cuties!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/51993eeba0f8663090360d7bdbed0def_zpsa938318a.jpg

This is so true lol.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Friday girls!! I know I can't wait to sleep in tomorrow! Will write back when I can. CD 14 Bethany :)


----------



## Storked

CD 14? Where have I been?! :O
Sending you https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/fc90ac603207012d505a263768a1a6cd_zpsf4b786d6.jpg 
Rainbow dust!

Happy Friday to you too :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie & Amy ~ :dust: The two of you have cycles that are 1 week apart...I hope this cycle proves to be quite fruitful :bunny: Come on Panda Power!! 

Bethany ~ What a relief about your sis :phew: 

:hola: ladies! TGIF!

So my Mom is coming next Tuesday for a visit. Very nice you say, well, up until my SIL tells me, "I heard Mom is coming to stay with you guys until you have the baby." Stop the press :saywhat: I appreciate the sentiment, but had to gently shut that down. If I go in to labor while she is here, then so be it, I wanted her here for that part. But I really wanted the pre-game to be between my DH and I. (Boy I hope this doesn't come across as ungrateful. I've just had this overwhelming sense of selfishness about my time lately...)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

its totally natural to be worried lisa,xx 
we all were xx
i was the same i never heard of mmc till i got bleeding , 3 scans and 2 weeks before they could tell me for sure she had stopped growing. i have tilted uterus which makes early scanning a bit harder. 
lots of us here had mmc on first adn now have heathy bub or are well into pregnancy xxx
odds are u will be fine and get ur lovely Lo but i know how hard it is not to worry, xx
i had early scan at stage after lile stopped grwoing it helped me lots. 
wil u get scan at 7 or 8 weeks u think? could ease ur mind a lot xxx


jess i agree they r just adorable all the time ;)
simon gets a really surprised look on his face when pooping, too funny :)
hi and hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxxx
hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

posted cos simon was rumbling :)

bethany so glad ur sis is doing well xxx
its hard not to be cranky when preggers in heat, hugs xxx

leslie :dust: xxxxxxxxx
not as good as rainbow dust but still good :) xxxx



angel just say it gently and explain and it wont sound ungrateful xxx
my MIl was asking if we wanted to live with them at the end cos its near the hosp. 
no way :) i wouldnt wanna be in labour in someone elses house :)
not in anyone elses house, i just said thanks very much but i would prefer to be at home. it went down fine ;) xxxx


----------



## Storked

Angel, I don't think that you sound ungrateful at all. You want to enjoy this precious alone time with your DH. Because soon Pierce will be there all the time. Two will become three. Makes sense to make the most of your couple time :thumbup:

Laura, hi!


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, thank you for your experiences. They give me some hope although im feeling doubtful at the moment.
haha! thats funny about Sophia pooping. Its weird how we think everything is so cute at that ages no matter how gross or annoying.

Bethany, Glad your sister got some good news... must be a relief.
I did join an april babies thread but it wasnt as good as here. Its good to talk to people that have been through the exact same experience as me and i value all your comments because i know you are all lovely people. Also everyone being a different stages is helpful instead of everyone blindly hoping for the best.

Leslie, have you really been trying much this month or not really?!

Angel, How did the chat go with your mum? im sure she will understand.

Laura, thank you! I will be getting an early scan. ill book something hopefully late next week or early week after. Would 6 and half weeks be ok to scan?
I might ask them to take my blood again on Wednesday when i go back to the doctor to check my levels.

Im feeling really doubtful... i feel like i might have already lost it.
I havent really been talking to my friends lately coz they always ask me if im pregnant again yet and im a really bad liar and i don't want to tell them because i think ive lost it already. 
My OH remains positive and keeps saying we cant be that unlucky twice and i dont want to upset him.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay for the weekend!

Bethany- cutting out sugar is the worst haha. I am addicted to sugar, chocolate etc. I heard somewhere that when you have blood sugar issues you crave it more. Don't know if it is true but I feel that way! As for meditation I can't calm myself enough to do it. I am a counselor so it is funny that many times I can't take the advice I give. I think that exercise, eating better, and maybe reading will be good. I want to start reading again but have honestly been too lazy.
So glad to hear your mother and sister are doing better! Thanks for the rainbow dust! I have been having the same summer BTW haha.

Laura- discipline, no haha I tend to go back to sugar the minute I quit it. I actually ate something tonight but it is DHs fault because he got something for me! Glad that you are losing weight and get to enjoy new clothes! Glad Simon is feeling better too!

Lisa- being much more relaxed this month . I think I really need to be because I stress more than the average person! We BD so far CD 8, 12 and hopefully tonight (14) and maybe next two days after. Just don't want to drive myself nuts. We were going to on CD 10 but I was wa too tired. DH and u have opposite work schedules sometimes so it is annoying. 
I'm so very sorry about how you re feeling right now. I am sure I would feel the same and that the girls here have felt this way. There is nothing different that you can do either way. Hang in there and vent right on here!
By the way I have joined other threads but also find that this is the best! ;)

Amy- Angel mentioned we are 7 days apart in cycle... How is that? Maybe. Am confused or missed something :) either way what is going on with AF for you? I am also a choc-o-holic!! As I said not as good as I need to be right now but it's the thought that counts. That is great about the fortune cookie!! I am really hoping for you! 

Yay Angel! 16 days to go according to ticker! I completely understand about the thoughts on your mother. I love my mother too but would feel the same. Now is a time to enjoy the last it's of pregnancy and time alone with DH.

Jess- so glad Sophia is doing well! So cute about the poop faces! I am sure almost everything she does is the cutest :) how are your other girls?

How are you Jen? How is Zoey?

AFM- better week. Trying not to stress like I said but sometimes it is hard. Waiting for DH to get off his butt and shower so we can BD tonight. He said he doesn't want to force it. I get it but hurry up I am getting tired!
I finally exercised yesterday for the first time in forever. Hopefully will keep this up. The scale did not make me happy as I decided to step on it ugh.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Lisa. This will be the longest wait ever! Maybe the Dr can get you in Monday for blood work again...just to ease your mind. xoxo And with your new Beta levels they'll know if they can see your bean yet or not, which they should. 

Leslie ~ I believe Amy is 7dpo. You are on CD14 and will most likely be 1dpo tomorrow (starting the 2ww). Forgive me as I may have forgotten your cycle length, but Ovulation on average happens on CD14 for a 28 day cycle. 

Jess, Laura & Jen ~ Big smooches for your LO! 

Bethany ~ I heart lazy summers! 

Amy ~ Have fun with your DH this weekend! Thinking of you!!

AFM ~ So the conversation went well with my mother. She put up a bit of resistance, but ultimately is going to respect my space. My sister gave a follow-up call and said all was fine. My sis lives close to my mother and they talk/see each other often. So my ma will come Tuesday and leave after breakfast on Saturday :) Still seems kinda long, but it'll be nice to have her here to tidy the things I cannot get to, like dusting ceiling fans! :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

According to my lovely phone app they count ovulation as tomorrow as well as other calendars I looked at. Either way should be between today and Sunday. I am almost always 28 day cycle.

Glad all is well with your mother!


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Laura, thank you! I will be getting an early scan. ill book something hopefully late next week or early week after. Would 6 and half weeks be ok to scan?
> I might ask them to take my blood again on Wednesday when i go back to the doctor to check my levels.
> 
> Im feeling really doubtful... i feel like i might have already lost it.
> I havent really been talking to my friends lately coz they always ask me if im pregnant again yet and im a really bad liar and i don't want to tell them because i think ive lost it already.
> My OH remains positive and keeps saying we cant be that unlucky twice and i dont want to upset him.

ur dead right to get early scan xx
i had scan at 5.5 weeks, it was scan i already had organised for gynae reasons and they said i could stil have it even though i was preg, at that stage they can just see if its in right place , nothing else. so it rules out ectopic.
i then had early preg unit scan at 7 weeks organised by the hosp , u can see a little more at that stage but not loads yet :)
then i went myself for private scan at 8 weeks ish cos lile stopped growing at 7.5 weeks (found out at d and c, they thought i was still asleep and were discusiing my notes on my feet :) ) , when my eyes opened they went to another room ). i needed a scan to be after i lost lile to feel safer .
we could see a good bit at this scan :)
so its up to u, when do u think would make u feel the most secure? 
the hospital said to me that no point scanning before 7 weeks, i think its then u can see heartbeat but i felt better after first scan just knowing bub was in right place and seemed ok. 
we all felt soo doubtfull hon xx doesnt mean u have lost bub xx
we lost our preg 'innocence ' first time round.
fx for u for great outcome xxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel put ur mom to work :) ha ha :) xx

leslie best o luck xx :dust: xx

hi and hugs to all , no news here , xx


----------



## jen435

Hey! So sorry havent much time to catch up. Very busy stressful lately. Zoeys reflux is causibg slow weight gain. July 9 weighed 8 5... Aug 2 weighed 8 13. Hospital did ultrasound her tummy is okay. Just got a supplemental nurser system but my mil n hubby give bottles to her. Hopefully she doesnt get lazy at breast. She wont eat 12am-1130am. She rather sleep. Anyone familiar with human milk fortifiers? Im told by doctor to give it but should i buy liquid or powder. I dont know anything about that stuff. 

I hope everyones well. Angel goodluck having baby wjen ur moms visiting if its what ud like. Amy fxd for healthy bfp! Laura i am glad simons ok. Jess i hope sophia gets better with her reflex is she lossing or a slow gainer also?? God bless those babies. Bethany glad ur sister is doing ok. I hope u and the baby are also. Lisa how are u feeling? Hope bubs is growing! Leslie hi! Hopin this is ur month!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I think that we all blindly hope for the best :) my November rainbow thread isn't very active though so I don't reply to it often lol.
I am sorry that you are afraid already. I wish I could say that it gets better but I think all of a pregnancy is spooky. Praying that all will be ok for you honey :hugs: 

Leslie, did you manage to BD? And how was it to exercise? The best summers are lazy ones :D still wishing you luck!

Angel, how exciting to have your mom around to help you tidy up :) and glad that she is fine with giving you space! :thumbup:

Laura, hi!

Jessica, hi!

Amy, what is happening with you?

Jen, so sorry that Zoey still isn't feeling good :( I don't know anything about milk fortifiers I am afraid. I hope that it helps. Could you ask the hospital breast feeding lactation consultant?

AFM, no news ladies. Just biding my time for the third tri and trying not to stress about movement or possible cord accidents. The anxiety never ends I am afraid.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen I'm sorry about the stress with Zoey. Wish I could give you advice but I am not sure about any of that. Sounds like you are dong everything you can.

Bethany- we did BD last night on CD 14 but sadly tonight did not work out. I know it only takes one time so I'm trying to keep that in mind.....frustrating whether I stress or not and kinda still stressing in the back of my mind. Sorry you are having anxiety as well. I really wish none of us had to go through any of it. When my friend was anxious after her loss she went to doctors almost weekly and found that it was somewhat helpful. Hardest thing is that we are not in control of any of this. Wouldn't it be so much better if we were?


----------



## Storked

Leslie, it would be great if we had full control of the outcomes.
I want to encourage you to not stress too much about BD. There is still tomorrow. Youay even think you missed the window and get a BFP :dust: 
We just want it so bad that it is hard not to worry over. Distraction and luck!


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, Thank you! I hope your more relaxed attitude this month does the trick.

Angel, My doctor has been away and her first day back is wednesday. I only want to see her because she is so lovely.
It will be good to have your mum cleaning for you at the moment. Im sure its quite hard now!

Laura, Thank you. Its comforting to know I'm not alone. I think ill try book a scan for late next week (just over 6 weeks). I just want to hear that heart beat so bad! I hate that we have lost our pregnancy innocence. I kinda get annoyed to think my friends with babies just got it first time without any stress or worrying.

Jen, im sorry poor Zoey isnt feeling so well. I hope she improves soon. I dont know anything about the milk fortifiers sorry.

Bethany, Thank you! So lots more stress to look forward to then! I know ill feel a million times better when i can hear that heart beat.

:hi: jess and amy. Hope you're both good.

AFM - Im still really tired and feeling nauseous if i dont eat regularly so im trying to think they are positive signs baby is still going strong.
Doctor appt on Wednesday and hopefully scan by the end of the week. fx please everyone!!

<3<3


----------



## jen435

Lisa sounds normal tome.some people have no symptoms so either way im sure ur sweety is growing. Fxd for great office visits this week and a can! :)

Oh bethany i had same fears. All will be just fine. Yiur LO will be here before u know it so relax enjoy foods quiet and ur shows while u can :) soon ull be ordering in and caring for ur lo with little sleep! Angel this goes for u also! Its amazing!

Leslie fixed for bfp. I know its hard but try to stay relaxed and ease ur mind with positive energy :dust:

Laura Jess and amy hi! How are u?

Atm we are ok. Zoeys feeding and we have her baptism in a few hrs. My dh has been amazing with us but his family has been stressing him out they always need his help and complain harp on him. They started saying i wasnt caring for zoey ect to. He takked to his mom and he felt terrible. So she says nothing about bf anymore. :) my sil wants trav n i to be her sons godparents sept 8. He is five almost. Not a baby but better late then never.

Hope everyones having a nice weekend.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

hi jen nice to see u here xxx
sorry i dont know about human milk fortifiers, i never even heard of um. 
would u try expressing for a bit? i found it great (if annoying :) ) cos i knew exactly how much simon was getting. just a suggestion, not for everyone and not trying to undermine the way u do things xxx
hope ye get sorted soon xx she may be gaining slowly but is still gaining so thats great :)


bethany hi back :) xx
sorry ur still nervous, it never goes away completly does it, but does get better xx
when they arrive it still doesnt go away completly ;) then i just stress over making sure everything is right for him :) but its totally worth it xx

leslie best of luck xx as u say it only takes one happy swimmer to make a bub xxx

lisa best of luck with ur scan im sure it will be great xxx
must go pick up simon , il be back xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

hi jen nice to see u here xxx
sorry i dont know about human milk fortifiers, i never even heard of um. 
would u try expressing for a bit? i found it great (if annoying :) ) cos i knew exactly how much simon was getting. just a suggestion, not for everyone and not trying to undermine the way u do things xxx
hope ye get sorted soon xx she may be gaining slowly but is still gaining so thats great :)


bethany hi back :) xx
sorry ur still nervous, it never goes away completly does it, but does get better xx
when they arrive it still doesnt go away completly ;) then i just stress over making sure everything is right for him :) but its totally worth it xx

leslie best of luck xx as u say it only takes one happy swimmer to make a bub xxx

lisa best of luck with ur scan im sure it will be great xxx
must go pick up simon , il be back xx


----------



## jen435

Laura thanks i am pumping but only get an ounce sometimes two at a time. So its not enough to feed her but i do give it to her after her feeding. I spray leak like crazy and get heavy and if she refuses to eat i get engorged. So i really do think my supply is there. I hope she stops vomitting thou.


----------



## jen435

Laura how are u and simon? Pick him up??? He ok??
Bethany i agree with laura nervous will never go away its normal. But bub is so worth it!<3 cant wait til u have ur dd<3
Angel youll havr Pierce any day now!! How are u?

Baptism went ok. Family was so good to be around today :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce is here 37 + 6. Called my sister at 4:30p because I wasn't sure if I was peeing on myself or if my water was leaking. She told me to go get checked. By the time we got to the hospital it was 5:30, Pierce was born at 5:38p. Holy painful experience...barely made it to the delivery room! So relieved he is here :cloud9: Pierce Vaughn 6.15oz
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Storked

Angel, OMG CONGRATULATIONS! That was so unexpected this soon- he is so beautiful! I am on cloud 9 for you! :happydance: :kiss:

Jen, I bet that the baptism was a blast! How did she look in her little dress? Are their pictures on FB? If so I will check them out! ;) also, glad that Travis finally talked to his mom. She was being inappropriate!

Laura, was Simon asking for ya? :)

Lisa, the stress never ends sadly lol. Wednesday will be here before you know it but your symptoms sound good!

I hope all of you had a great Sunday!


----------



## Lisa85

OMG Angel!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

WELCOME PIERCE :crib:

That all happened very fast!! Your mum didnt even get a chance to arrive.

The pic is adorable. Beautiful family!! <3


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, Glad the baptism went well. Can we see any pics?

Thanks Laura. Ill let you all know soon!

I hope so Bethany!! Im feeling more positive today.


I need to go clothes shopping... i put on weight during my last pregnancy which i never lost and now barely any of my clothes fit. I cant stop eating so its going to get worse!!

Shopping time.... if i could get of the couch and stop sleeping! :happydance:

Felling a bit more positive now... I think last time after i started getting stomach cramps i was really bloating and had a sore to the touch tummy 24/7. I dont have that now... just the cramps so yay!!! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, congratulations!! I am shocked. This is so sudden!! Did you have a lot of contractions?? I can't believe it. lol. Pierce is a handsome little man. I bet you and hubby are on cloud 9 right now. Give Pierce a kiss for me. :kiss:

Bethany, so sorry for your worries. I know how hard it can be. I was worried my whole pregnancy, especially because my baby actually had a cord accident. The cord was twisted 3 times the normal amount. I will never know or understand why this happened to me. But what I can tell you is that cord accidents are extremely rare. I wish we all didn't have to worry the way we do. MC changes a woman forever. I have faith that the rest of your pregnancy goes by swiftly and at the same time you enjoy the remainder of your pregnancy and before you know it, you will have your girl in your arms!!

Jen, I am happy the Baptism went well. So sorry about little Zoey suffering reflux. It is very sad to see them suffer any pain. Does Zoey get gassy also?Sophie has been gassy since she was in the NICU. She passes gas a lot. And at times it looks very painful for her. The reason why Sophia is gaining well (she is about 9 lbs now) is that she mostly suffers silent reflux, which can actually be more damaging. Basically the milk keeps coming up and down her throat which can burn it and do damage over time, but she doesn't actually end up spitting it up all the time. I am thinking the doc is probably going to want to prescribe zantac for her. I hope Zoey starts getting more relief. 

Hi Amy!! How are you hon?

Leslie, fx for that bfp!! 

Lisa, can't wait for your scan!! FX for a beautiful, strong heartbeat! 

Laura, give prince Simon a kiss from me!!

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww congrats Bethany!! Such quick labor! He is beautiful!

Happy Monday all! On top of back to work I go to dentist before that...what a Monday :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura how are u and simon? Pick him up??? He ok??
> Bethany i agree with laura nervous will never go away its normal. But bub is so worth it!<3 cant wait til u have ur dd<3
> Angel youll havr Pierce any day now!! How are u?
> 
> Baptism went ok. Family was so good to be around today :)

hey jen glad ur baptism went well and trav has been supporting u xx
simon just had wind which led to a feed .
he is eating mad the last few days :)
growing again :) he is in 6 month plus clothes now at nearly 10 weeks :)
jen u r petite rself arent u? maybe zoey is just gonna be petite, i would try not to worry so much, she is gaining and growing which is most important xxxx ur doin great chick xx :hugs:
i must ring priest in awhile , aiming for sep 22 ish for baptism , cos my niece in oz is home for a visit then and i love her to bits and would love her to be there


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Pierce is here 37 + 6. Called my sister at 4:30p because I wasn't sure if I was peeing on myself or if my water was leaking. She told me to go get checked. By the time we got to the hospital it was 5:30, Pierce was born at 5:38p. Holy painful experience...barely made it to the delivery room! So relieved he is here :cloud9: Pierce Vaughn 6.15oz


i told u ur birth story would be nicer than mine , hee hee :thumbup:
congrats honey xxx beautifull pic xxx
im so happy for u, ive gone all giggly and excited :haha:
would love to be able to come visit and see pierce, he looks gorgeous xxx
congrats again to u and DH, hope pierce gives u some rest xxx :haha:
:flower: :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

bethany yup he was wriggling and calling, he was only a foot away in moses basket but he needed my full attention, :) he is asleep in my arms again now, he is never far , hee hee
hope alls well with u sweetie xx
hows ur sis doin? 

lisa really glad ur more pos xx
i hve lots of wait to lose now, with lile i gained, after mmc i gained fast !! :)
then with simon i gained but only normal amount of 21 pounds which was gone at week 3 :) but still have aways to go now. doh :)
happy couch warming, hee hee. 
im surprise im losing cos im always sitting under milky or making bottles :)
but not gettin major chance to eat either :)
enjoy clothes shopping, u gonna get maternity cothes? i loved shopping for mat clothes
ur baby ticker is like my one :) too cute :)

angel im still all hyper hee hee :)

amy how u doin honey? 

jess hi hon, how ye all keeping xx
how do u know he has silent reflux?
i suspect simon of it, he often gags and makes ,like he is throwing up and nothing happens, then he makes swallowing motions. he also gets lots of trapped wind.
i said it to doc she listened to his chest and said no he doesnt hve it, 
ive read it often gets missed though. 

leslie hope ur well babe xxx

so sorry if i missed anyone xxx


----------



## lilesMom

sorry double post gain, my comp keeps freezing and then double posting x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, glad to hear Simon is gaining away? How much does he weigh now? I remember you telling us he was over 10 lbs I believe and that was a while ago!! What a big boy! Whats weird is that Sophie is probably over 9 lbs, yet most of her clothes that are 0-3 months which are for 8-12 lbs practically swim on her, which is weird because she has a big tummy. I am not sure if some babies clothes are just made big. They are Carters brand, but some of the clothes are so wide and huge on the waist. Or maybe Sophie is long and skinny? lol. I have no idea. And about the silent reflux, since my other daughter had reflux for the first 2 years or her life (and we suspect she still has it, or it has come back) I see all of the same signs that Sophie has it. I can actually see by the look on her face that milk keeps coming back up, you hear it too and she swallows it back, her breath smells sour a lot and she always has dried up milk on her lips and around her mouth, no matter how much I keep cleaning her. Even though she spits up frequently, I think the rest of the time she doesn't spit it up, it just keeps coming up and down her throat. Poor thing. :( Oh, and my other daughter had reflux bad and docs could never detect anything by listening to her chest or even with a chest x-ray. So its hard to diagnose, they usually diagnose it from listening to what the parents have to say about the symptoms. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

I hope sophia gets relief as well. So glad shes gaining for u. Isnt that soursmell bad? Zoey has it also. I hope doctor gives her zantac and it helps her.

Angel congratulations!!!! Pierce is beautiful<3 handsome little man! Enjoy him! Your labor was fast! Good job mommy<3 

Bethany ur next!! :) pictures are all on my camera. I got to find a way to get them off it. I have to use a pc. :/ ill get em up asap.

Laura simon growing like a tumble weed!! :) So glad to hear! Do u have to go back to work at all or do u jave alot of paid timevoff yet?

Lisa happy clothes shopping! Also dont worry about weight. Eat when ur hungry your baby needs to grow! Youll drop it all after lo is here they def keep u busy!

Leslie and Amy hi! :dust: hope work goes fast for u both!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!

BIG BIG BIG Congrats to Angel!!!!! Happy Birthday Pierce!!! LOVE the family pic! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is doing well! :flower: I was home sick yesterday so Im still a little in a fog but wanted to see how everyone was doing! :kiss:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats again Angel ( and dont mind before as i said congrats bethany by accident :) )Seems that it was a surprise and happened so quick too! How are things going with your baby boy?

Lisa- how are you feeling? Glad things are more positive. I think with the time difference you should be having a doc appt today. Good luck and keep us updated! 

Jen- glad the baptism went well and it seems that DH and mil are a bit better. How is Zoey feeling?

Thanks Laura! I know it ny takes one swimmer. Last time when I was pregnant I think we only BD CD 13 and 16.

How are you Jess and Bethany?

Questions for you girls who know more than I about this.... I honestly am not sure when i Ovulate and maybe things will go well and I won't have to figure out. I have heard about EWCM around O but don't think i Have experienced it. So trying to figure out what my body is telling me. Been having some cramping the past few days so wondered if this was a sign, last to days kinda wet ( sorry TMI) but no sign of EWCM. Any insight? Even if the wetness meant O we couldn't BD... Mondays and Tuesdays are crazy with my schedule and DH will probably be home after midnight when I am sleeping. Work is annoying. We BD CD 8, 12,14,16... So lets see how this goes.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh and hi Amy ( forgot to add this!) I hope you are feeling better and sorry you are sick! Where is AF? :)


----------



## Storked

Lisa, have you started shopping yet?

Jessica, I would probably be less scared but my rainbow groups have ladies who have had late losses before. I guess the awareness that no one is perfectly safe makes me super nervous. We all just want a healthy baby :hugs:

Leslie, how did your dentist appointment go?
As for ovulation, I'm not positive! I don't think that everyone gets EWCM for O but it is preferable since it is the fertility friendly CM. I think some people use pre-seed just because their bodies don't make it. You may want to try it eventually :flower:
Oh some ladies take things to try and increase their natural EWCM. I can't remember what though. Some type of cough syrup? I'm not sure of the effectiveness of that sort of thing though. I just know that sometimes we are willing to do anything for a baby <3

Laura, enjoy holding him. They get big too quickly :)
My sister is doing well, still on bed rest but her blood thinners are working.

Jen, aw well can't wait to see more pics of your LO <3

Amy, so sorry that you have been sick honey. Hope that you get well soon- and at least you aren't dealing with this when you are in a TTC cycle :hugs:
Not that there is ever a good time to feel sick :(

Sorry I haven't been on a ton girls. It is hot and I feel like a sloth.


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, I think we women will never be happy with our weight. Even when i was super skinny last year i was still thinking 1 more kilo and i will be happy. :dohh:Meanwhile everyone else what telling me to put on weight. Im glad your losing even though your not exercising. I hear babies are good for that!! My SIL is lighter than she has ever been as an adult after marriage and a baby.

Jen, Thank you! My OH thinks ill be one of those mums that turns into a fitness junkie after birth. When i get my mind set on something i usually go 110% until i get it! Hoping the baby doesnt zap that energy from me.

Amy, Hope you're feeling better today.:hugs: Everyone seems to be getting sick at the moment. Luckily i havent got anything.

Leslie, Good memory - see below for update! Thats a fair bit of BDing over the perfect days. Fxd for you! I dont know much about when you actually O. My doc told me the CM gets more slippery and thats how you know. I also get super horny for like 3 days! lol (sorry TMI)

Bethany, I did go shopping!! Only spent about $250 but got a fair amount of stuff. Lots of lose tops and more stretchy leggings!! yay! :happydance:

Jess, Give Sophia a big cuddle for me. :hugs: I hope she doesnt have to deal with reflux for 2 years as well.

AFM - Had my doc appt today. All my blood tests look good except she said i should start on 1 vitamin D tablet a day and to keep an eye on my iron (i frequently have low iron).
I have a referral for an early scan and i booked it for friday morning. Im so nervous but feeling somewhat positive. If i dont hear that heart beat i think i might die.
I also got a referral for down syndrome and other abnormality screening at 11 weeks. Did you all get those?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, do you have iron in your prenatal? I always try to get the kind with DHA and iron. Less pills to take :)
It is still really early so try not to stress too much over the ultrasound :flower:
I opted out of all that extra testing for myself. I didn't see the point since I am so young. If I was older I would probably have gotten those test done. I did end up regretting it later but only because opting out of Down's testing meant no scan at 13 weeks. I hadn't thought of that ;)


----------



## mommylov

Mornng/afternoon!! :wave:

Bethany, sorry the heat is getting to you hun. I hope that you are able to find a nice cool spot to hang in!

Leslie, hi doll! How are you doing? what CD/DPO are you? I think you said Angel mentioned that we are close in our cycle? According to FF, Im 12dpo so hoping that af shows for me here soon and not for you! :)

Laura, Jen, & Jess... how are you and LO's doing?

Lisa, hope you and your sticky bean are doign well!

Angel, :cloud9: Love to you and Pierce!

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies :wave: I wanted to post properly, but am still in a bit of a fog from being slightly sleep deprived. I don't want to sleep...just want to stay up holding Pierce! Nursing is going really well...will be relieved when not so engorged. 

Lisa ~ I'm sure your scan will be great, but I totally understand the nerves. I was a wreck before each of mine!

Leslie ~ :dust:

Amy ~ I'm excited for your next cycle!! Come on AF!!

Laura, Jen, Jess ~ Hugs to the babies.

Bethany ~ You're next up! Hope the heat is tolerable and you are well! xoxo


----------



## Storked

Amy, AF should be there before you know it! I will send you so much rainbow dust after the witch is gone :)

Angel, I am camping out in my apartment refusing to even go out for the mail ;) it is too hot and humid.
Glad that nursing is going great! Give him some snuggles from all of us girls will you? :flower:

Sorry I never update much ladies. It is really boring on my end.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys
ive been tryin to post for hours but simon wont let me :)
hope ye r all well, ive caught up but dont hve time r energy to post properly , soz xx
we had hosp app yest, they reckon he has heart flow murmur now too, could be innocent meaning harmless but they wanna check it out. 
as if he hasnt enough coming against him but anyway, fx its one of the harmless ones xx
im a bit drained today but we will be fine :) xx

hi, :hugs: and :dust: to all ttc-ing 
:kiss: to babies and belly bubs :) xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Good news everyone.... there was a tiny little pitter patter on the screen. To small to hear anything but such a relief to see the little heart beat going. It was 117 beats per min and the baby is 0.64cm long!! so excited!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bethany, my prenatal does have iron in it so that should be enough to keep me in the normal range.

Amy, Im relieved to say it did go well! yay!!

Angel, Glad everything is going good. I dont think i would be able to get any sleep between being with LO for the first time and actually trying to sleep in a hospital.

Laura, fxd for a positive result for Simon. No more bad things for our group!! 

:hi: everyone!

Heres my little bean <3
 



Attached Files:







smallbean.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storked

Lisa, that is great news! :happydance:

Laura, hopefully it is harmless! When I had that kidney infection last time they told me that I had a heart murmur. But it went away :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Friday girls! 
Yay Lisa! Good news, so happy for you!
Will write back soon :)


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday Ladies!

Lisa, so glad your appt went well!!!!

Bethany, you arent boring doll! Enjoy this calm before the storm because you are next!! EEEEEKkkkkkkkk! :wohoo: :headspin:

Laura, Im praying that this heart murmur They say Simon has is innocent. You poor thing, you are right that you and Simon have been through enough scares! Im really thinking that your angel is watching over you and Simon. :hugs:

Leslie, How are you doing hun? What CD are you now?

Angel... :cloud9: I can only imagine how you feel right now. I dont blame you for not wanting to sleep and just wanted to be with Pierce. I hope that you get some relief from your ta-ta's soon hun! Also so glad to hear that BF is going well! :D

Jess & Jen, How are you ladies and your princesses doing?

:wave: to anyone I have missed!

AFM~ started SLIGHTLY spotting last night and this morning but FF doesnt want to count it as CD1 just yet. Im hoping that the spottng becomes more pronounced and that I can change it to "light". :D


----------



## Storked

Leslie, update when you can! :)

Amy, HURRAY! I don't think that I have ever been so excited at the prospect of someone getting AF. But seriously, I can't wait for you to be trying. 
Will your doctor have you on lovenox when TTC or not until you get a BFP? :flower:


----------



## mommylov

Thanks honey :kiss:! He said that he said that he will have me start after we confirm pregnancy. I also asked him about the Crinone and my previous PA as having me start it 3DPO but he told me that I didnt need to do that until pregnancy is confirmed as well. :shrug:


----------



## Storked

Very exciting. I really hope that all these meds will do the trick. 
And hell, I also hope that you naturally conceive rainbow twins. Because that would be amazing :D


----------



## mommylov

That would be beyond a miracle! At this point, I feel like I would be lucky to have one :( BUT, I do have a good feeling about this whole Lovenox thing...

I meant to ask you.. I know that you have Factor V so you knew that you NEEDED the Lovenox right? My worry is that I dont have a real explanation as to why I keep MCing but seeing as how I have seen 2/3 Hb's and they tend to stop around the same time... wouldnt you think that has something to do with clotting? I might be reaching here but its something that makes me feel very hopeful. I did feel the same way though when I got diagnosed with MTHFR and I was put in NeevoDHA and well we know that didnt work. :(


----------



## Storked

Aw I don't blame you- one WILL be a miracle. And if the lovenox does the trick then you will have many miracles headed your way. :hugs:
Well, I don't think that FVL means that I need it. Clotting disorders are such tricky beasts. Some women with FVL need lovenox or they clot or they have recurrent losses. Some women have no issues at all. Since my sisters have nearly died from blood clots though, doctors don't hesitate to put me on it. The odds of me following in their footsteps is high :-/

I would bet that MTHFR is similar. Some ladies probably never know they have it and never have issues and others have recurrent loss. And with all your losses, it is totally worth trying. Some women never get a diagnosis for anything and lovenox can help them too. I think that it really is worth the try and I have everything crossed that it will help you get your sticky babies. 

I remember when I read Coming to Term by Jon Cohen he said that the odds are in your favor of eventually carrying to term even after recurrent loss. And I think the lovenox will tip the scales :flower:

You and your husband deserve so much. I wish rainbows for you both <3


----------



## mommylov

Oh, I just got that book on my Ipad and need to read it already! Awww thanks love bug!! <3

I wasnt sure if the FVL meant you needed the Lovenox so thats good to know. I think you are right in that diagnosing a clotting dissorder isnt really as eash as it sounds. I think I was tested for clotting within the Thrombophilia profile I had done and ofcourse, nothing. I was hoping for more of a defnitive answer but having things be relatively normal isnt bad either I guess lol. I cant imagine what the next step would be should I MC again. I dont know of any other stone that needs to be turned or tests that would help me determine what else is needed in order for me to carry. I think my RE told me that it will be a matter of us sticking with it.


----------



## Storked

Well and Amy, I don't think they discovered FVL until 90s? There is always the possibility of other clotting disorders out there that they don't know about to even diagnose yet. Either way, lovenox very much helps many women get those sticky babies so I do hope it does the trick for you! :kiss:

That was a very good book on loss. I really liked the scientific aspect of it and it does make one feel hopeful! 

There is a member on here who had 4 unexplained losses and she has finally made it into the second tri. Love reading up on people because it does give one so much hope. You *WILL* get your Earth baby <3


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Love!!!

If memory serves me right, you didnt start Lovenox until after you were pregnnat right? I think this was a surprise BFP for you?


----------



## Storked

Yep, because my app lied about when I ovulate :D I started after I got my BFP since I already had my syringes.
That reminds me that I need to pick up my refill prescription today :o


----------



## mommylov

Lol glad I can be a reminder heheh

So then is that what they normally do with Lovenox? Have you start after bfp or do they say to start after O? He told me that I would have to go in to get my platelets monitored as well. Do you do that?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Gonna update quick since slight lapse in work ( enough to go to the bathroom and breathe lol)... Nothing new here. CD 21 so just waiting. Pretty exhausted but not counting it as any kind of symptom since I usually feel this way. Looking forward to the day to be over... Although I have cleaning to look forward to :)
Hope everyone is doing well and will catch up soon


----------



## mommylov

Hi Leslie! Hope this next week goes by fast so that you can test!!!! :)


----------



## Storked

Nope, I don't get my platelets monitored. My dose is more therapeutic- to prevent clots. If I had ever had issues my dose would be upped and I would possibly have to have my platelets looked at like my sisters do. But glad that he is taking good care of you. You have a good doctor who wants to be vigilant. I like that!
Each doctor is different, some ladies on the Lovenox board start after O so that they can give their possible baby the benefits as soon as possible. I just did mine after BFP. Because periods when on a blood thinner are messy business and I had just kind if given up hope of a BFP :-/
Any big plans for the weekend?

Leslie, I hope that the exhaustion is a good sign :) boo to cleaning! Procrastinate if you can ;) glad that you are closer to testing. The TWW is a trip isn't it?!


----------



## mommylov

Ithink he said that he wanted to monitor it to make sure that I was getting the right amount or something so it may not be an on going thing?

No big plans... since DH and I were sick last weekend, this weekend we need to play catch up. So laundry, cleaning... oh we wanted to clean out the boxes from our office so might do that. It still looks like we just moved into this house and its been a year! lol Well not that bad but the office is kind of where all the misc stuff went and then then is a desk in the middle when DH works. I think he would like it if it were more organized and less cluttered. heheh


----------



## mommylov

Just went to the loo and AF is in FULL EFFECT!!!!!!!!!! :D

CD1!


----------



## Storked

Amy, sounds good about it being just once. He is just being thorough and wanting the most effective dose for YOU <3
Woohoo to AF! :happydance:
Have fun cleaning up! I need to get my husband to help me with the same thing. We mostly have empty boxes around for the cat but I need to move stuff around to make room for more stuff. Poop. Lol


----------



## mommylov

:haha:
You too hun! Stay cool in this heat and have your hubby do most of the work! You need to rest! :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, no worries. I don't push myself over here lol.

What is the weather like in Colorado? If it isn't sweltering I am going to be so jealous ;)


----------



## Lisa85

Woohoo Amy!!! :dust: for this month!!

Leslie, Tired is a good sign... all i am im tired allll the time.

:hi: everyone, hope you are all having a good weekend!

AFM - Getting sicker by the day. Im exhausted all the time, I'm nauseous all the time, every kind of food makes me feel sick except white rolls with butter and fruit. Loving it and feeling very uncomfortable at the same time! haha


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Good news everyone.... there was a tiny little pitter patter on the screen. To small to hear anything but such a relief to see the little heart beat going. It was 117 beats per min and the baby is 0.64cm long!! so excited!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bethany, my prenatal does have iron in it so that should be enough to keep me in the normal range.
> 
> Amy, Im relieved to say it did go well! yay!!
> 
> Angel, Glad everything is going good. I dont think i would be able to get any sleep between being with LO for the first time and actually trying to sleep in a hospital.
> 
> Laura, fxd for a positive result for Simon. No more bad things for our group!!
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Heres my little bean <3

hurray congrats sweetie xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all xxx
no news here, just catching up

jess, hope sophia is better now xx
clothes def vary size wise in different brands for bubs. :)
simon is over 15 pounds now. he is 6.84 kilos, he has doubled his birth weight by 10 weeks of age :) hurray milky man :)

angel how r u and pierce doing hon? xxx 
good i hope xxx

jen how is zoey? xxx
is feeding goin better now, did u get fortifiers? 

leslie best of luck in testing, hoping tiredness is a symptom for u xxx

lisa im glad ur sick, ha ha xxx, u know what i mean :) xxx

bethany how long have u left now sweetie? xxx
i cant wait to hear ur birth story too :)
hard to imagine how long ago it iswe all came on here and became friends now :)

amy so glad af came for u, best of luck , enjoy BDing :) heeh ee xxx
love and well wishes to u and Dh xxxx
and loads of :dust: xxx

hope i havent missed anyone, xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i checked ur spoiler, :) just over 27 weeks gone woohoo, :) wont be long flying in now. once u hit 30 weeks ,it just dissappears :) xxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, Simon sounds so chunky and cuddly. Can you post a pic of him? I'd love to see those chunky cheeks. I love chubby babies!! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Yay lisa! :)
Amy did af come?? 
Leslie any news? 
Laura simon sounds like hes doing good! I hope all goes ok for you also.
Angel so glad nursing is going well! :) engorgement meams ir supply is in and over abundant! Great news! So glad u and pierce get that bond together.
Jess how is sophia? How are u?
Bethany your next!! Are u ready?

Sorry im not on alot lately a tons been happening . She weighted 9 1 @ 2month weigh in. Go back in two weeks. She always sleepy worried she lethergic :(


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, Simon sounds so chunky and cuddly. Can you post a pic of him? I'd love to see those chunky cheeks. I love chubby babies!! :hugs:

il do it this eve :) he is asleep on me aat mo :haha:
hows sophia doin xx
hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen simon sleeps a lot too , they r still small, xx
he does hve alert wakey patches though. 
hope alls well with ye xx
its hard to get time for internet isnt it but worth it for adult company :)

hope everyone is well, no news here xxx all good x


----------



## lilesMom

OH bday soon , any idea on presents?
we hve got each other nearly everything over the yrs :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hey girls,
Back to Monday soon again unfortunately!

Bethany- I tried preseed but isn't working well for me. Actually not enough lube but that is my body for you. Hopefully we won't need it.
The girls re right....you are next! When I your exact due date? Have you picked out names? What is the book coming to term about?

Lisa- so happy all is well with scan and blood tests! Please help me symptoms spot lol. How were you feeling a week before AF was due last month?

Laura- sorry about Simon possible heart murmur. When do you have a next appt? Glad you are all in good spirits either way. Birthday presents are hard. What does OH enjoy? For DH and my birthday ( and anniversary in one!) we bought something for the house because knew that would help us all.

Yay Amy for AF!! Starting to try right after? How are you feeling overall?

Jen- I'm sorry about your anxiety with Zoey. I understand feeling like that but I am sure all is ok.

How are you and Sophia ,Jess?

AFM-CD 23.... Having AF like cramps and nausea like I did around the same time last month so starting to feel disappointed. The exhaustion can't be counted either because it is an AF sign for me and I am a tired person. Wish I was feeling more positive.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, dang it woman now I want rolls and butter! Enjoy your nausea ;) it is great to have lots of symptoms. Even the bad ones. More reassurance!

Laura, I am just biding my time until I get 39 weeks since I will be induced. Can't wait :)
Simon sounds like he is thriving!
Oh no idea on presents. I always just ask my husband what he wants. We are very direct like that :D

Jen, aw I am sorry that you are worried about Zoey. Is it bad that she sleeps a lot? Maybe she is a really calm little girl <3

Jessica, hi!

Leslie, don't count yourself out yet (unless you want to- I usually did so my hopes wouldn't be up. Though they always still were dang it!) because I very much felt like AF was going to arrive when I got my BFP. I was so bloated with nasty cravings. I remember sitting on the couch eating my second bag of cheddar sour cream chips and thinking that at least when AF came I would lose all the weight from the crap I was eating. 
I will feel positive for you :hugs:
Sorry that the preseed isn't doing the trick! There are other fertility lubricants out there but I have never really tried them. 
My due date is for November 8 but I will be induced before then since I am on blood thinners :) baby's name is Lorelei Eilzabeth. Kind of a mouthful but I like classic names.
Coming to Term is a really good book on miscarriage. I read a few after my loss, including one geared toward women in my faith, but I found Coming to Term to be the most helpful for me. It is written by a science writer who wanted to tackle the subject after his wife experienced a few losses. So it looks at the science of it all. Very good book if you feel ready to read about it. It gives a lot of good information and hope.


Girls, I hope that you all had a fabulous weekend!
I am bored at home, watching Netflix when I am not trying to force myself to read The Happiest Baby on the Block. And eating poptarts and pizza rolls because I am healthy like that ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:

Amy ~ I hope AF is being kind.

Bethany ~ The Happiest Baby on the Block reads much like an academic book don't you think? The good stuff starts around pg 94 w/ swaddling. 

Laura ~ Heart murmur? Is that something that corrects itself? Prince Milky sounds like he is doing super ... 15lbs, what a doll!!

Jen ~ :hugs: to Zoey. Does the Peds office think she is lethargic? I'm sure age is just busy growing. Have you started the milk fortifier?

Jess ~ Sophia's little clothes sound so cute...I suppose different brands will drape differently. 

Lisa ~ Yay for a great scan!

Leslie ~ :dust: I hope your symptoms are pointing to your BFP!

AFM ~ Cannot complain...just adjusting to sleeping when I can. Par for course! Much love ladies xoxo


----------



## Lisa85

hahaha!!! Sorry Bethany! The food is starting to get to me... im sick of eating so often and its so hard to find something that doesnt make me feel sick at the thought of it! :dohh:
Have you shared your baby name with friends and family or have you kept it a secret?

Leslie, im sorry you're not feeling very positive. My symptoms a week before were pretty much the same as AF symptoms. Cramps and cranky... the normal stuff. I wasnt very positive either. My full on symptoms didnt really start until 6 weeks except for being tired. Fxd for you! :hugs:

Angel, Glad things are going well for you. Hows your DH with Pierce? Is he sooo happy!?

Laura, its so hard to buy for men... i always ask my OH what he wants and it usually ends up being something sexual! haha no help at all!

Amy, Hows it going? Are you feeling positive for this month

:hi: jen and jess, hope you are your LO's are good! :hugs:

AFM - Getting really bloated now! :(


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie we r waiting on app with pediatric cardiologist so im not sure when. 
he has physio on 20th of this month , neurologist in nov and neonatal consultant in dec, waiting on few other things to kick in too , we will be busy :)
but im so glad he is gettin good care :)
ur syptoms could be bfp too hon, unfort af and bfp can feel really simliar, doh!!!
fingers crossed for u hon xxxx
hope ur not too anxious xxx :hugs:
stil unsure about pressie, we have been together nearly 12 yrs and im running out of ideas, :) maybe a kindle um....

bethany i asked adn he said nothing, doh xx
what r pizza rolls, they sound good :) 
i want some even though i dont know what they r :)
it wont be long flyin in now bethany :) xxx

angel , hi babe, hope pierce is being good for mommy :) xxx
big kisses to him . xx
yeah heart murmur can correct itself, 
it basically means they heard an extra sound in his heart. 
can be innocent, just blood flowing normally but differently to other peoples. 
can be tiny hole between chambers of the heart which can correct itself before a yr or so of age, but also can need surgery to correct. im pretty sure its nearly always treatable. she did say its not urgent but needs to be checked,. she said if it was really bad we would know it in him cos he wouldnt be thriving . 
we r wating on app for an echo of his heart. hopefully soon. xx
hope alls wellhon . is feeding still goin well? xxx
im gonna post and read on cos i know he wil wake soon :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

lisa ha ha , i get that too from my OH , his answer si usually either nothing or a Bj :) 
very helpfull he is :) 
bloat will turn to bump so soon lisa :) super cute ;) 
i loved my bump :)

no news here xx alls well xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Lisa, so glad you are having nice strong symptoms but sorry at the same time. Dont want you to feel miserable but its also so great to have validation isnt it? lol

Leslie, af and bfp symtoms can be so similar, drives me nuts! I hope that you being tired is a BFP sign!

Laura, I too want to see pics of your chunky monkey milky face!!! hehehe

Bethany, Pizza rolls sound sooo yummy to me too right lol As for weather in CO, it can vbe warm (80-90's) but what I love about CO is its dry. Very low humidity = no crazy hair! lol right now we have had a little rain on and off so its keeping it relativley cool but it could be colder imo. :)

Angel, hope you are adjusting well and getting some rest!

Jen, AF showed for me so just waiting for her to be done and then... :bunny: lol

Jess, how are you and your girls doing?

Hope I didnt miss anyone... :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, good to know that it gets good at some point. Right now I am on colicky babies and feeling annoyed. Could just be my difficulty paying attention to anything though. And after this I will wade through Infant Massage!
Sounds like you are doing fabulously! Enjoy Pierce and the sleep that he lets you have :D

Laura, smack your OH lol. Drat him for not telling you what he wants! ;)
Pizza rolls are like bread rolls stuffed with pepperoni and cheese and pizza sauce. Or sometimes there is no pizza sauce and you dip them. They are amazing!
Glad that all is well. :)

Amy, go get some pizza rolls. You won't regret it :D
Eek, stay away from Houston! I think it is more humid than Bangkok... But in all fairness I was there during the hot season. May be worse right now since it is raining season.
I hope that you had a great weekend and that this Monday isn't too unbearable. Darned Mondays!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3ad36c9761e80c68bddc639625034dc1_zps91de4fbb.jpg
And I am sharing this from my FB feed! Because animals are happy. I love seals! Happy Monday!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
il stop being lazy ,was out all day and put up pics but i need 2 hands to do so and they r usually full :) xx 

pizza rolls sound amazing, yum


----------



## lilesMom

amy happy bding and fx for u honey xxx
u really deserve ur rainbow babe xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Hahaha!!! i get exactly the same response with regards to bday presents! :haha:

Amy, Its nice to have a reminder. I think i might freak out if they stopped. I start to get worried the days i dont need an afternoon nap.
Happy BDing!! :flower:

Bethany, I feel like one of those seals today! haha

Leslie, Any more symptoms? 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all is well! Just wanted to pop in and say hi!! Take care!! Been very busy with Sophie and the girls!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany I love your story about the cheddar and sour cream chips lol. Actually made me want to eat some....that along with the pizza rolls and pop tarts. Ugh the diet has fallen again whoops. I guess we will know in a few days what is going on. Now I remember the name...it is beautiful. Do they have a date they will induce?

Angel hope you are feeling well and enjoying your time with pierce!

Laura did you figure out present? Kindle sounds like a good idea...iPads/ iPad minis are nice too. Not sure what you are looking to spend

Amy how is AF and did it end yet?

Lisa I am having more symptoms but again AF signs also and usual symptoms for me: bloating, upset stomach/ sour stomach ,tons of break outs on my chin, on and off cramping, emotional and crankiness. sound great right ? :)My symptoms like sore boobs didnt show until 5 weeks. Hope you are feeling well as can be expected :)

Hi Jen and Jess! Hope all is well!

AFM- as I mentioned symptoms above...AF due Saturday so we will see. FRER is on sale at rite aid until Saturday so I almost have an urge to buy some.
Sunday a Friend called me that I was going to see a couple hours later. Haven't seen her in forever. She called to tell me her journey of finding out about an illness and doctors saying if she wants to try to get pregnant she must do so while not on treatment for illness. She is 39 and testing showed her eggs were near menopause level. She did some IUI and then IVF and is now 19 weeks pregnant and will be a single mom. She s from Germany so she will also be going back there after. I had no clue about what she decided and she hasn't told many. Knowing what i Went through she wanted to discuss with me and make sure I was ok with it. I felt great that she confided in me. Once I got off the phone though my parents and DH were in the other room and I lost it. Being somewhat selfish about it but it was hard. Then watching her rub her pregnant belly later was tough. I guess what doesn't kill you makes you stronger? She is due a month after I would be and I couldn't help but think it would have been nice to be pregnant so close together.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Had a pregnancy question. Yesterday my head hurt so bad I couldn't think and I know it was my sinuses based on pressure. I have been trying my best not to take Advil just in case but had to because it was so bad. What do you girls do for headaches/ sinus issues? My sinuses will only get worse during this time and Advil/ Advil cold and sinus seem to be the only things that work.


----------



## jen435

Laura did u figure out gift! What is he into? Ha maybe a butt print in a framefrom simon? That could be fun from him. As for other stuff that can be difgicult. Hope u findsomething. Does he have a fav meal or could order his fav kinda meats for him to cook. My hubby loves omaha steaks so i know they are a grat treat.

Angel hope ur adjustingto mre schedule and everyomrs doing well<3

Amy fxd for this cycle<3 :dust:

Leslie same for u!!

Lisa how are you feeling?
Pizza rolls sound yum!

Bethany its gettin closer. I hope dh isnt going away anymore. He needs to be with you.<3 how u feeling?


----------



## jen435

Zoeys meds are hit or miss if they work.shes so cute. Im using fortifier yes.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie hugs hon xx 
my bro had a baby the day after my d and c, my other bro had a baby day after lile was due, it is hard xxx hugs xx

jen glad ye r well xxx u too jess xx 
simon is waking hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Can you take Tylenol Sinus? 

Lisa ~ :hugs: 

Jen ~ Have you looked on kellymom.com about BFing and reflux? My nephew had it pretty bad and was soley a bf baby. My heart breaks for the LO's when this happens. I bet she is a doll!

Jess ~ Hats off to you...juggling 2 older children and a newborn, I don't know how you do it! I bet DD1 & DD2 are looking forward to school shopping :)

:wave: Laura & Bethany

Amy ~ :bunny: + :dust: and more :bunny: 

AFM ~ Attack of the cluster feeds! Every hour on the hour from around 1-5am. Guess who is absolutely exhausted?? ME! Not complaining though...one little gas enduced smile from Pierce makes the bags under my eyes seem trivial! :cloud9: It also helps that my DH is supportive. He is up when I am regardless of how quiet I try to be. :thankful: 

Off to nap now...hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I wish Tylenol worked for me but sadly this had not been the case


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww bummer Leslie. Well, I don't know the ins and outs of the meds, but totally understand the need for them. Sinuses/allergies can be debilitating! Once you get your BFP you will have to get a list of what you can and cannot take from the Dr. :dust: Hopefully one if the other girls has more info on it. xoxo


----------



## Storked

Lisa, 7 weeks today :thumbup:

Laura, hi!

Jessica, hi!

Leslie, do they sell the Utz brand where you live? I hear those cheddar and sour cream are the best. I have to make do with Lays. Screw diets ;) no date to induce yet but I am hoping we set one soon. Maybe I will ask on Monday if I can remember lol.
I don't think that you were selfish at all. You love your friend. You are happy for her because you know that she had a difficult time getting pregnant. You are just reminded of your loss is all. It upsets us all :hugs:
For headaches the only safe thing is Tylenol. That is why you get a lot of angry pregnant women who just want their headaches to go away. Tylenol is kind of garbage but it is safe. For the congestion you can take regular Mucinex (no D or DM or anything). There are also some allergy meds that are supposed to be safe, Benadryl and Claritin and Zyrtec. All the regular stuff that is. 

Sorry Jen but DH is out of town now lol. He annoys me when he is here but I am weepy and lonely when he is gone. Crazy hormones!
Sorry the meds are a hit or miss but at least she has some good days right? :hugs:

Amy, how is AF treating you? :flower:

Angel, a gassy smile is definitely worth it! Who needs sleep right? ;) enjoy your nap!


----------



## mommylov

Hello hello! :)

Leslie, BIG HUGS hun. I know how hard it is to hear of pregnancies and it just seems like the whole world is pregnant but us but we have to keep the faith. We have been pregnant before and we will be pregnant again! Are you able to go somewhere for the weekend or something? Just you and DH? I find that makes a HUGE difference when my hubby and I do that. When I start to feel overwhelmed by it all, we escape and all my attention is on my husband and how blessed we are to have eachother. I hope that you feel better and even more, I hope that you are pregnant!!!!!

Angel, a gassy smile is def worth it!!! Hope you have a great nap!

Laura, thanks for the well wishes. Im so beyond ready to be a mom already. I feel like DH and I have done all that we can. We moved to CO like we wanted to. We bought a house. Bought a SUV. All we need is a family and our lives are made. Just hurts to see all of my empty rooms and no car seat in the back of my car. :( Oh well... one day I hope!

Bethany, I dont do humidity at all. When I would visit family in India, I thought I was going to melt!!! lol Just crazy how people can live and be comfortable in certain climates. My BIL and his wife are trying to move to AZ. Even though its pretty dry there, I think its hot as heck but they LOVE the heat! Crazy! lol

Jess, I hope you and Sophia are well. Even though she isnt a big eater, Im sure she is just cudly and gorgeous!!!

Jen, how are you and Zo doing?

Lisa, It is a great reminder. Hope you are doing well! :)

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

AFM~ af is on her way out now and if everything works the way it should, I should O next weekend. Im trying to plan a little weekend getaway to Colorado Springs so we'll see if it happens. This coming weekend, we have plans with some friends Fri night and other friends sat night... should be fun! :)


----------



## Storked

Amy, I want to see pictures of India sometime. Should I visit there someday? :)
Yeah my husband's family loves heat too. I don't get it!
Are you going to be using OPKs? :) yes a trip to Colorado Springs would be a blast! (Psst...I have been there!) and some relaxing down time with friends :happydance:


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm honestly, I dont think its worth it to go :oops:. I know thats terrible to say but other than the Taj Mahal, I dont think there is much to see :nope:. If youre looking just to explore and see how different countries live, then its def different. I love going because I love seeing my family but if they didnt live there, I wouldnt personally go. :(

CB Digi OPK is on my counter ready to go as we speak :happydance:! I took it out this past weekend and was so excited at the thought of POAS :haha: How did you like CS when you went? We have yet to go but since its so close, Im sure we will go a few times :) Just looking for a peaceful, stress-free weekend and from what Im told there are quite a few romantic places down there. :blush:


----------



## Storked

Amy, have you been to the Taj Mahal? And if so was it crazy crowded? I have always thought that it would be cool to go and learn more about the culture and maybe about Hinduism. Though Theravada Buddhism is my first love ;) 
And eat the food! Mmmm.
Found a Thai wat that is just about 30 miles from me but since it is in Houston I bet it would take forever to get to. Bummer :(

Digi OPKs are so exciting aren't they? Woohoo! All POAS is fun. Especially with OPKs because eventually those always give a positive :D
Colorado Springs...well I went in junior high when my brother was in Colorado. That is where he met his wife hehe. But I don't remember much but snow, bad Korean food, and painfully enduring ice skating hehe. I bet you will have way more fun. Especially since it is a romantic getaway <3


----------



## Storked

Oh I did hike when I was in Colorado though. That was fun! I think we went to a historical site too that I really enjoyed.


----------



## mommylov

I have been and it was pretty crowded but I went when I was young and I think half the crowd was my family :rofl: It is pretty neat to see, just dont know if its worth the $$ :( 

Pikes Peak is where lots of people go but I was given a list from a co-worker of other places to go there so I might look into those!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, do you have plans to take your husband to India sometime in the future? Or your future children when they get older? Does your husband know any of the language? I am half Salvadorean and sadly my Spanish isn't very good, and my children aren't even bilingual. I didn't want to teach them because my Spanish is kind of broken, but I have no idea why my mom and husband don't speak to them in Spanish, I always tell them to speak to the kids in Spanish, but they always forget to. lol. Oh, and Taj Mahal is so beautiful. Isn't it considered one of the 7 wonders of the world?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, my husband loves Texas. He says he wouldn't mind moving there someday. Speaking of traveling. I always wanted to visit Utah, although my dh says it is boring, but there are a lot of outdoor recreation correct. I just hope I don't run into his crazy family over there. You never know, I always seem to bump into people that I don't want to see. lol. Have you been to Utah?


----------



## Storked

Amy, I don't know if my husband would ever want to go anyways. He gets weirdly nervous about new countries. I always tell him that I want to vacation in South America and he just shakes his head at me lol.
Oh I bet Pike's Peak would be fun. Wherever you go you new to take some scenic pics for us girls :) let us live through you!

Jessica, Texas can be fun. I think the people are the best part! 
I have been to Utah just a couple of years ago but I was mostly in the Salt Lake City area. A lot of people beg for money around the temples. That annoys me because I feel like they are taking advantage of religious people. There is this beautiful stream that runs downtown. Beehive symbol everywhere. It is quite pretty! I will post some pictures later for ya. Oh but if you are in temple square you will have the crap nagged out of you by missionaries lol.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hello to everyone here sorry to barge in I was worried about someone for a while and so glad to have found them and 27wks prego how happy I am now!!

Bethany : just stopping in to say hello ma'am!! And boy was I missing u. So happy to see you're doing great as well as your rainbow baby, YAYY:happydance:! Take care of "ya'll selves". For I will be stalking until your bundle of joy comes. As always Congrats and I will be praying for you. P.s. I never got o hear how your DH reacted to your BFP, but I'm sure I'm super late...newhoo take care gurlie. And love ya and really mean it. Later :kiss:


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, Not long till we will know either way! Heres hoping for a BFP!
We all know how hard it is to see other people pregnant. Dont feel bad at all. Im sure even she would understand. 
We have different medication here so im sorry i cant be of much help.

Jen, feeling sick and hungry all the time! its getting annoying. Im so sick of food! haha
We need more pics of the little cutie!!

Laura, Prince Milky always seems to know when you come on the forum! :haha:

Angel, Hope you got a nap and feeling not so exhausted now. All totally worth it though im sure! More photos when you can!!

Bethany, yes yay for 7 weeks! still getting strong symptoms so im pretty happy.

Amy, Sounds like you have a fun month planned!! :haha:

:hugs: Jess!

AFM - Cant stop eating today! i had 3 breakfasts lol starting at 4:30am, 6:30 and 9:30. i had two lunches and now just made muffins!! oh no!! :haha: Im gonna be a big fatty soon!


----------



## Storked

Aw Never <3 I AM FEELING THE LOVE! I'm going to go write on your profile on here in case you miss this reply :kiss:

Lisa, just wait until the second tri. You will feel hunger even as you are mostly through a huge meal hehe :D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I don't know if this could be an update on symptoms or just my body being itself. I have had somewhat upset stomach since Monday with cramping on and off. Today I had to call out from work because I couldn't leave the bathroom (sorry TMI!). Could be a bug or just my stomach acting nutty as it does that from time to time. It had gotten me thinking though if it could be more....anyone have these symptoms? Makes me want to run out and get a test to be honest but may not be the best idea and could be too early anyway.


----------



## mommylov

aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, do you have plans to take your husband to India sometime in the future? Or your future children when they get older? Does your husband know any of the language? I am half Salvadorean and sadly my Spanish isn't very good, and my children aren't even bilingual. I didn't want to teach them because my Spanish is kind of broken, but I have no idea why my mom and husband don't speak to them in Spanish, I always tell them to speak to the kids in Spanish, but they always forget to. lol. Oh, and Taj Mahal is so beautiful. Isn't it considered one of the 7 wonders of the world?

It is! Its pretty cool to see for sure but if you are limited as to where you can go for financial reasons, then I say skip it. You can always explore places like that via google earth! :rofl: 

DH said that he would go but more so to meet my family then to see the country. He knows a few words in my language but ofcourse when we met he was interested in the bad ones. Those he seems to remember just fine, other things I have tried to teach him.. he needs refreshers on here and there. :dohh: How are you doing?



Storked said:


> Amy, I don't know if my husband would ever want to go anyways. He gets weirdly nervous about new countries. I always tell him that I want to vacation in South America and he just shakes his head at me lol.
> Oh I bet Pike's Peak would be fun. Wherever you go you new to take some scenic pics for us girls :) let us live through you!

But he did good in Thailand, didnt he? I think DH would be weird too but he is use to weird being with me LOL

Ill be sure to take lots of pics if we do go anywhere but we havent planned anything yet. :shrug: :)

Oh and your friend was sweet to find you here... and you ARE loved!!!! <3 :kiss: <3



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, Sounds like you have a fun month planned!! :haha:
> 
> AFM - Cant stop eating today! i had 3 breakfasts lol starting at 4:30am, 6:30 and 9:30. i had two lunches and now just made muffins!! oh no!! :haha: Im gonna be a big fatty soon!

3 breakfasts!!!! Mmmm... breakfast. LOL All this talk of food is making me hungry and there is no way I can be pregnant right now so hmmm lol

I hope your BFP shows soon!!!!! as for bathroom issues, i think they are normal with pregnancy :) but can be af too :( . In the short time I was pregnant, I had issues as well and when all my symptoms went away completely thats when things went south for me so Im thinking this is a good thing for you. Other than that, I cant really help with pregnancy related stuff since Im not there yet. :cry:


Jen & Laura.... hugs and kisses to you and your LO's :kiss:

Angel, hope you were able to get some good Zzzz's in hun! :sleep:

Lisa, hope you and your bump are doing well!

AFM~ more waiting! lol AF is just about gone so now we just wait for that + OPK and then its sexy time! lol :bunny:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Hello hello! :)
> 
> 
> Laura, thanks for the well wishes. Im so beyond ready to be a mom already. I feel like DH and I have done all that we can. We moved to CO like we wanted to. We bought a house. Bought a SUV. All we need is a family and our lives are made. Just hurts to see all of my empty rooms and no car seat in the back of my car. :( Oh well... one day I hope!
> 
> 
> AFM~ af is on her way out now and if everything works the way it should, I should O next weekend. Im trying to plan a little weekend getaway to Colorado Springs so we'll see if it happens. This coming weekend, we have plans with some friends Fri night and other friends sat night... should be fun! :)


:hugs: and :kiss:
i think its time for some emoticons for amy :flower:
im soo hoping u get to fill ur car seats up soon honey xxx :cloud9:
i know waiting :coffee: and trying really sucks when u want its so much. 
wish i could help xxxx love u lots xx
loads of :dust: xxxxxxx
hurray for getaway xxx enjoy and happy bd-ing :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

nevergivingup said:


> Hello to everyone here sorry to barge in I was worried about someone for a while and so glad to have found them and 27wks prego how happy I am now!!
> 
> Bethany : just stopping in to say hello ma'am!! And boy was I missing u. So happy to see you're doing great as well as your rainbow baby, YAYY:happydance:! Take care of "ya'll selves". For I will be stalking until your bundle of joy comes. As always Congrats and I will be praying for you. P.s. I never got o hear how your DH reacted to your BFP, but I'm sure I'm super late...newhoo take care gurlie. And love ya and really mean it. Later :kiss:

hi :) i dont know uf u remember me, u were one of first people on here to be nice to me when i had my mmc . 
wow ur boy is 5.5 mpnths, congrats xxx :thumbup:
welcome xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Leslie, Not long till we will know either way! Heres hoping for a BFP!
> We all know how hard it is to see other people pregnant. Dont feel bad at all. Im sure even she would understand.
> We have different medication here so im sorry i cant be of much help.
> 
> Jen, feeling sick and hungry all the time! its getting annoying. Im so sick of food! haha
> We need more pics of the little cutie!!
> 
> Laura, Prince Milky always seems to know when you come on the forum! :haha:
> 
> Angel, Hope you got a nap and feeling not so exhausted now. All totally worth it though im sure! More photos when you can!!
> 
> Bethany, yes yay for 7 weeks! still getting strong symptoms so im pretty happy.
> 
> Amy, Sounds like you have a fun month planned!! :haha:
> 
> :hugs: Jess!
> 
> AFM - Cant stop eating today! i had 3 breakfasts lol starting at 4:30am, 6:30 and 9:30. i had two lunches and now just made muffins!! oh no!! :haha: Im gonna be a big fatty soon!

i think its cos i do all his prep first and eat , then by time i come on here, he is nearly due to wake :haha:
he is waking now too but is quiet :happydance:
eat away, ur growing a bub, making extra blood etc xxx
ur body needs it xx


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I don't know if this could be an update on symptoms or just my body being itself. I have had somewhat upset stomach since Monday with cramping on and off. Today I had to call out from work because I couldn't leave the bathroom (sorry TMI!). Could be a bug or just my stomach acting nutty as it does that from time to time. It had gotten me thinking though if it could be more....anyone have these symptoms? Makes me want to run out and get a test to be honest but may not be the best idea and could be too early anyway.

where u at cyclewise? fx for u xxxx :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

no news here, milky is busy making me poo bot num 4 of the day :)


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks Laura.. .I LOVE emoticons!!!!!!! :happydance:



lilesMom said:


> no news here, milky is busy making me poo bot num 4 of the day :)

hahah how cute!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

AF is due the 17th. It is probably mostly in my head but I know that is how it usually goes while trying :) DH won't let me test haha it's a good thing.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hahaha poo bot sounds funny


----------



## mommylov

Grrrr to dh Leslie! lol I want to see a :bfp: for you!!! :test:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

He knows my emotions so he is doing it for the best really. What do they call these...phantom symptoms? if i had a check list most would be checked because i am imagining they are there lol. iEarliest I should probably test is Sunday just in case. Wouldn't 3 days before be a tad early? I know it does happen early for some though


----------



## lilesMom

maybe compromise and test in morn :) xxx


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I would wait to test myself. Unless I had a stash on Wondfos. Then I feel zero financial guilt for dipping whenever! :) could be that those are pregnancy symptoms for you. Each pregnancy is different :D

Amy, DH was assigned to Thailand for his mission. He didn't pick it. After spending two years there and learning the language and the people..he feels native! But he also says that Thailand is a stable place full of people who like Americans for the most part. So maybe he just doesn't feel as safe elsewhere?
Who doesn't want to know the bad words first? ;) was it Hindi that you taught him the bad words in? I know that India has more languages than that one so curious! I have a book called One Thousand Languages and it said there were more than Hindi.
Eagerly awaiting your OPK results! How soon should I start sending the rainbow dust? Every day? <3
Also can't wait to hear your finalized plans for Colorado Springs!

Laura, give Simon a kiss for me :kiss:

My cat is being a turd and driving me nuts. He has trimmed claws but I feel like when he isn't trying to scratch at something then he is trying to nibble on it. I wish he would settle down. Spraying him with water is ineffective since he thinks that it is a game. I may have to start spraying with something that he doesn't like the smell of *stink face*


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany I had DH get my cheddar and sour cream chips when he was out today...ruffles kind is my favorite. I thought it might bring me good vibes ;)


----------



## Storked

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Bethany I had DH get my cheddar and sour cream chips when he was out today...ruffles kind is my favorite. I thought it might bring me good vibes ;)

I had a bowl of them last night too! Ooooooooh I hope it does bring you all the good vibes and luck out there :happydance:


----------



## jen435

Leslie i love how bethanys being an amazing cheer leader for you!!! :dust: :dust: we all want u to get ur bfp!!!<3 i am anxious for you! Boo dh is makin u wait but i understand. Ill be thinking positive vibes hoping those yummy chips aare a goodluck charm<3

Bethany your moving along<3 how are u feeling? So dh is assigned to thailand? Forgive me if i missed it but does that mean u have to move or is that a while from now yet?

Angel Jess Laura hope ur los are doing well and u are also<3 give those sweet babys hugs for me<3

Amy sending you positive vibes this cycle. Come on +opk and swimmers fertilizing ur egg!! Fxd this is ur rainbow cycle<3 :dust:


----------



## jen435

Lisa how are u? Im soooo glad us went well. Really happy for u<3 whens ur next visit?

Atm its been busy. Zoeys discovering her hands her toys batting holding passing shaking (rattle) she grasp things rolls over more frequently lifts up her head and its more stable now. Shes pushing off the floor while i hold her under her armpit and watch her neck/head she tries to stand sits then stands again. I guess its more like she pushes up comes down pushes back up... Shes cooing and giggling smiling and stares at me with her big blueberry colored eyes. Im trying to enjoy her even with reflex issues. I also hope shes gaining. I went against dh and ordered a scale. I had to. I need reassurance in btw office visits. Shes a thin tall baby yes but i cant tell if shes gaining as im with her all day. Sorry for long update! Im rambling and exhausted.

Hi to everyone!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Jen. It sounds like Zoey is really thriving! Sophia isn't doing near all of those things. She has rolled over twice, she does smile and coo. But she doesn't like tummy time. She doesn't want to bother when I put her on her tummy. She does push up from her chest though, but just for brief periods. I would think if Zoey wasn't getting enough nutrition, she wouldn't be meeting her milestones, but the scale is a good idea, just for reassurance. I wish I could see more pics of her. She is a cutie! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jen, no DH was assigned Thailand for his mission back when he was 19 :) his work sadly wants him in a different country right now. I wouldn't mind it but he absolutely refuses to go there. Drives me nuts. But at least I know that he is willing to go the expat route. But he really just wants Thailand hehe.
I'm feeling pretty good. Little girl has been moving around a lot today. Of course, I have been bad and had some caffeine free Dr Pepper and laffy taffy and cookies. Hmph! ;)
Oh Zoey is growing up too fast! Tell her to stop it :D I bet you could just look at her sweet face all day <3 hopefully she is gaining honey.

Hi Jess :)


----------



## Storked

My husband is back home. Woohoo. Kitty has started to behave himself now. He knows better than to be a turd to DH. 
DH is reading in bed now and the cat is all snuggled up to him. I'm a little jealous ;)


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany so glad hes home!:) right where he belongs! Aw kitty is back to normal thank goodness! Thats so cute he snuggles with dh.


----------



## jen435

Aww bethany!sounds like dh knows what he wants in terms of beingplaced. Good for him! Yay so glad u and ur lil girl are doing good. Yum to all those sweets! :)

Jess aww sounds like sophia is doing good also. Zoey isnt crazy about tummy time either but i force her. How is sophias reflux? Is it under control?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen. Actually Sophia's reflux is not under control. She is starting to refuse to eat at times which really worries me. I have an appointment next week, so hopefully we can get to the bottom of whats going on. She looks in pain when she is eating and you can see that the milk keeps coming up and down her throat. I don't want her to stop gaining weight. They put a huge emphasis on how she has to gain at least 1 oz a day and I am so obsessed about her weight gain now and I am scared if she stops gaining. :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Question girls... My stomach is still icky this morning. Yesterday it straightened out until this morning again pretty much . Period due Saturday...do we think this is too early to test if I decide to cave?


----------



## mommylov

Hi my lovelies!!! :flower:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> He knows my emotions so he is doing it for the best really. What do they call these...phantom symptoms? if i had a check list most would be checked because i am imagining they are there lol. iEarliest I should probably test is Sunday just in case. Wouldn't 3 days before be a tad early? I know it does happen early for some though

Awww he does have your best interests at heart. What a great DH you have. I suppose it would be a little early so holding out isnt such a terrible idea. We are just so eager for you to get your BFP that we just want to see it already! lol



Storked said:


> Amy, DH was assigned to Thailand for his mission. He didn't pick it. After spending two years there and learning the language and the people..he feels native! But he also says that Thailand is a stable place full of people who like Americans for the most part. So maybe he just doesn't feel as safe elsewhere?
> Who doesn't want to know the bad words first? ;) was it Hindi that you taught him the bad words in? I know that India has more languages than that one so curious! I have a book called One Thousand Languages and it said there were more than Hindi.
> Eagerly awaiting your OPK results! How soon should I start sending the rainbow dust? Every day? <3
> Also can't wait to hear your finalized plans for Colorado Springs!

:rofl: No Hindi, my family is from Gujarat so he knows very little Gujarati. I can see how your hubby would fear some countries. It is true that a lot of countries dont like Americans so I would be a little nervous too. India is not one of them thats for sure. I saw that you sent me dust on my page... :hugs::kiss::hugs: . Ill take dust at any time!!! Im hoping that with the support I get from the ladies here, zen weekend with my love bug and dust.. this has to = :baby: !!!!!! Dh booked a room for us at a nice resort so Im sooo excited that we have set plans. We are going to make sure we turn off our phones and just really spend some quality time together. :blush::happydance:

Leslie, I hate the tww. Every symptom or non symptom gets questioned. The worst part is AF & pregnancy sypmtoms are the same (atleast for me they have been). So other than a + hpt and my temps staying elevated, I really can never tell what is going to happen until the day af is due. I know this doesnt help you but if you feel the need to POAS just for peace of mind then I say go for it!

Jen, Zoey sounds like she is doing well and just growing away! Im gald that you are enjoying every second with her! :cloud9: Have you been looking ot go back to work yet?

Laura & Jess, love and hugs to you girls!!!!!!!

Lisa, how are you and bump doing?

Angel, how are you and Peirce doing????

:hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## Storked

Jen, does keeping Zoey at an incline help? I only ask because I decided to get a rock n play sleeper for Lorelei this weekend and my sister said the incline should help if my baby has reflux. Gosh you probably already said something and I suck. Sorry! :hugs:

Leslie, I would still wait but if you feel really impatient them go ahead :flower: you do what is best for you sweetheart! :dust:

Amy, yup I will send dust on your journal! :)
Now I have to look up Gujarati. I love looking up languages! Wish it was easy for me to pick them up. What is your favorite thing to eat when around family? Do you recall if street food in India is tasty? So they like Americans in India? I want to check it out!
Eek! Romantic getaway at a resort- hope that gives you your sticky rainbow baby <3
Off to your page to send more dust!

I forgot to tell you guys that my husband also brought back this hugely insulated gas station glass for me. He said I showed more enthusiasm over it than my engagement ring LOL.
Whatever. I love having my ice last forever. I need cold drinks to thrive ;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I bought the inclined wedge for Sophia and I think it is helping so far (I used it for my 7 year old also). She seems to be spitting up less when she is inclined. But I don't use it at night. It makes me paranoid because one drawback is that she slides down little by little and that makes me uncomfortable. So I keep her inclined when she naps during the day and I am keeping a close eye on her. Acid reflux seems to be more common than I thought it was. It really does make a happy baby a cranky baby. :( It is quite painful. Anyways, how are you hon? You're about to hit a hug milestone!! 3rd trimester!! YAY!! Are you gonna do the kick count? They really suggested it for me my last 2 pregnancies. 

Amy, your vacation sounds so great!! I could use one right now. I have been having a lot of mood swings and not feeling very well mentally. So a trip would definitely do me good. Oh well, maybe in the next few months. I hope you and your dh enjoy yourselves!! :hugs: An old friend of mines was from Gujarat also. She came to the states when she was very young, but use to visit family over there very often. Is most of you family in Gujarat?

Leslie, I can't wait till you test. Us girls get excited over here when someone is close to testing and awaiting their bfp!! FX this is your lucky month hon. :hugs:

Jen, Laura, and Angel, I hope you and your sweethearts are doing great!! Give a kiss to the babies from me. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Didn't have time to buy a test today so I would say it wasn't meant to be for me. Feeling much more positive this month for some reason ( hoping that feeling will stick!)

Bethany that is so funny about the insulated glass haha. I get more excited over the small stuff too! When DH proposed to me I asked if he was joking, whoops.

Amy sounds great about romantic getaway! Wish DH and I could. He works retail so we have opposite schedules often and he works most of the weekend. AF done yet?

Jenn it sounds like Zoey is doing wonderful! :) 

Jess I'm so sorry about Sophia's reflux :( I hope that it gets better soon. What is kick count that you asked Bethany about?

Hi Laura! How are you over there?

How are you feeling Lisa? When is your next scan or appt?

Tomorrow is Friday!!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, she is a wiggle baby! But glad that the wedge seems to help her out :flower:
Yup the third trimester is tomorrow. I figure I will start kick counts. I kind of stink because I haven't noticed a pattern to her activity yet.

Leslie, go you for resisting a test! Wait as long as you can :) and I will feel positive for you too. *cheerleader emote belongs here*
Hehe did he take it well that you thought that he was kidding? My DH just told me that he wanted to marry me and I asked when ;)


Slowly starting to clean up apartment and child proof things. I feel bad that I haven't signed up for any classes at the hospital. I need to get on that. Time is running out.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies... sorry ive been feeling really flat the last few days. Ive caught up but just wanna nap now. Hope hope its not a bad sign that I'm feeling depressed.

Thinking of having an 8 week scan to set my mind at ease. The further i get from my last scan the more worried im getting. Thoughts?!?

Ill try respond tomorrow! 

:hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I remember feeling depressed and irritable on and off...hormone thing.
I am Surprised they wouldn't do an 8 wk scan. I say go for it if it would set your mind at ease. They don't do initial appts at 8 wks there?


----------



## jen435

Lisa go for 8week scan :hug: i hope u start feeling better and enjoy ur pregnancy. I know its hard to. Go for reassurance.

Jessica i hope sophia is putting on weight. U bottle feed formula right? Which one? I hope u can find her some pain releif.<3

Bethany rock n play i hear great things about. Def get it. Helps babys with reflex. Wedge is dangerous!

Amy ur vaca sounds lovely! Im so happy for you!<3 :dust:

Leslie so excited for ur test results! :dust:

Scale came. Aug 9 she weighed 9lbs 1oz... Today aug 16 she weighs 9lbs 1oz :( idk what to do or think. Im very engorged i believe she isnt transitioning my milk like she should. Jessica is it time to pump nurse and supplement with formula? I know my supply will decrease but my dd health is more important


----------



## Storked

Lisa, you are now on the roller coaster of pregnancy after a loss. Each day is scary :-/ I still worry all the time myself and I am a million times farther along than I ever made it the first time. Good luck.

Leslie, it's Friday! Picking up some tests for tomorrow? :)

Jen, yeah we are going to Baby Depot tomorrow and can hopefully pick up everything we want in store. If it is cheaper online though then I will just order everything. Getting the yellow rock n play since it is cheaper and more gender neutral. Can't justify paying $40 more for the cute bunny one that I like.
Are you going to call the pediatrician and ask for advice on possibly using formula?


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's Friday!!! (Or at least I think it is...haha!) My sis was in town last week, then came again for a couple of days this week, so I've been taking advantage of the extra set of hands! 

Leslie & Amy :dust:

Jen ~ Can you call the Peds office and ask them what to do regarding switching her over to formula? Zoey still sounds like she is thriving <3

Lisa ~ I'd go for an 8 week scan just for reassurance if you can. 

Bethany ~ Enjoy shopping at Baby Depot! 

Laura & Jess ~ Big smooches to the babies :kiss:

I'm a walking udder, so I'm off to feed again...xoxo


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't have time to pick up a test today I don't think so maybe it is best waiting for at least day of AF to test :) if she doesn't show early morning I may get tests and see what happens . Stomach is somewhat better but still odd feeling. Crampy but can't say if it is AF or other cramps

Must be so exciting buying baby stuff Bethany!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, yup I will send dust on your journal! :)
> Now I have to look up Gujarati. I love looking up languages! Wish it was easy for me to pick them up. What is your favorite thing to eat when around family? Do you recall if street food in India is tasty? So they like Americans in India? I want to check it out!
> Eek! Romantic getaway at a resort- hope that gives you your sticky rainbow baby <3
> Off to your page to send more dust!

thanks lovebug!!! yup they love Americans there! Street food is fab but almost guaranteed to make you sick but SOOOOOOOO worth it! lol Yay for getting baby stuff and for your new glass from gas station! :haha: its the simple things in life that give me big smiles too! :D



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, your vacation sounds so great!! I could use one right now. I have been having a lot of mood swings and not feeling very well mentally. So a trip would definitely do me good. Oh well, maybe in the next few months. I hope you and your dh enjoy yourselves!! :hugs: An old friend of mines was from Gujarat also. She came to the states when she was very young, but use to visit family over there very often. Is most of you family in Gujarat?

Aww I hope that you guys can get some time away. Im sorry that you have been mentally not feeling up to par hun. :hugs: Yes, most of my family lives there. :)



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy sounds great about romantic getaway! Wish DH and I could. He works retail so we have opposite schedules often and he works most of the weekend. AF done yet?

You are so strong for not testing!!! I hope you get your bfp here in the next few hun! Af is gone now so just waiting to start OPK.. maybe mid next week? :)

Lisa, Sorry to hear you are down. Hope that you are able to get in for ab 8wk scan. Since we have been through what we have, its only normal to be scared. Hope that you and bump are ok!!! :)

Angel, You are in high demand these days, huh? :holly::mamafy: LOL I hope that you are enjoying every min with your prince!

Laura, :hugs: to you and Simon always!

Jen, I agree with Angel and it sounds like Zoey is still doing well but just for peace of mind, maybe a call into the dr would be a good idea? Im sorry I cant really help :(

AFM~ kind of annoyed these past few days with CZ (yes, she's back :( ) The fun friend that I know she can be is now gone and her alter-ego is back. Although, she is more like this than nice so I should call the nice side of her her alterego lol In any case... blah to CZ but Happy friday to you girls! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Lisa go for 8week scan :hug: i hope u start feeling better and enjoy ur pregnancy. I know its hard to. Go for reassurance.
> 
> Jessica i hope sophia is putting on weight. U bottle feed formula right? Which one? I hope u can find her some pain releif.<3
> 
> Bethany rock n play i hear great things about. Def get it. Helps babys with reflex. Wedge is dangerous!
> 
> Amy ur vaca sounds lovely! Im so happy for you!<3 :dust:
> 
> Leslie so excited for ur test results! :dust:
> 
> Scale came. Aug 9 she weighed 9lbs 1oz... Today aug 16 she weighs 9lbs 1oz :( idk what to do or think. Im very engorged i believe she isnt transitioning my milk like she should. Jessica is it time to pump nurse and supplement with formula? I know my supply will decrease but my dd health is more important

if u pump fof every feed it wont decrease xx
i would if she ist gaing but its only u can decide.
would u formula a nt feed and pump., maybe she only needs tiny bit extra, im nearly caught up but i gotta go see to milky, 
hugs to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, If I were you I would seriously think about supplementing little Zoey. Breastfeeding is best for baby, but Zoey isn't gaining like she should. I would have supplemented by now, but that's just me. As for the wedge goes, I would never use it if it were dangerous. The head of the pediatric department recommended it, and I used the same exact wedge for my daughter Natalie. I only use it during the day while she is supervised, and I am watching her while she is right next to me in her pack n play. Do you know how much this has helped her keep her food down? A lot. Anyways different things work for different people. But the wedge if used while keeping a close eye on baby is safe and a life saver for painful reflux. Jen, Zoey needs her nutrition and even though breast feeding is important, if you see she isn't gaining (I believe she has been the same weight for quite a while now) I would seriously do something right away, supplementing formula etc. I use avent bottles with Sophia, people say they leak, but they have been great for us. I have used them with all 3 of my children. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, how many wet diapers is Zoey getting every day? One good way to tell if she is getting dehydrated is if her soft spot on top of her head is denting inwards, although that happens to Sophia at times when she is already well fed. My 7 year old had very horrible reflux but she always gained well, but then again she was formula fed. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thank u for knowledge and advice! She has 6-8wets and 1-4 large poops a day. I give her 8-10oz of emb with fortifer in breastflow bottles. 1oz w each feed. I nurse 11-12x day and i spoon/syringe feed her 2x day 1oz ebm with fortifier and 1 tsp rice cereal. I thought she would weigh more in a week. So odd. I think adding a lil formula might do trick? She is active and doesnt nap at all. So she must burn alot of cals a day too? Idk i did call pedi waiting for reply.


----------



## Storked

Angel, yay for the extra help! Enjoy your bonding time with Pierce and your sister <3

Leslie, GO YOU ON WAITING TO TEST :happydance: I am getting excited for you

Amy, street food can be worth it! Did I tell you about me puking on the street in Bangkok and my husband telling everyone in Thai was I was drunk because saying that I was pregnant would have been embarrassing? The jackass. And I hate to walk all the way back to the hotel with vomit on my shirt. Not a good look.
Do you have weekends away from the evil CZ? If so then TGIF right?! :kiss:

Hi Laura :)

Jessica, love reading your good advice! :hugs:

Jen, hope you hear back from the pediatrician soon!

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/760e49e5d396f3e45d6d43650e99b4e3_zps7e808673.jpg 
I finally assembled the stroller. My cat jumped in the basket beneath and wanted to be pushed around. He was so pissy when I pulled him out and closed it.


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, they dont really do early scans here unless you arrange it yourself/pay for it yourself. Once the doctor refers you to a hospital you dont really get seen for ages unless you have any issues and go to the doctor on your own.

Thanks Jen. I think i will arrange another scan for next week. Im sorry Zoey isnt gaining weight. I wish i could help. :hugs:

Bethany, I wish we could all enjoy our pregnancies but thats never going to happen now. My dad gets super excited every time i see him but i don't feel anywhere near that excited yet and i dont want him to be let down if something happens.

Angel, Im glad you've had a helper.

Amy, Thank you. Im feeling quite sick today which surprisingly makes me feel good that things are going fine. What does CZ stand for?


AFM, feeling really sick today. i had to get up in the middle of the night and eat last night. I still havent thrown up at all but i feel sick enough to. Starchy food is really the only thing that doesnt make me fell sick at the moment. ive barely had any veggies for two weeks now.


----------



## Lisa85

:hugs: jess & Laura <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, what is emb or ebm? I still don't understand all of the lingo on here. lol. And what is fortifier? I am thinking Sophia might need some other supplementation because she just doesn't have a huge appetite and it scares the heck out of me sometimes. I am stumped as to why Zoey isn't gaining the weight she should. She has plenty of wet diaper and poopy diapers. Jen, does the rice cereal help them to gain weight? I am going to ask the doc about the rice cereal because I heard it can help with reflux and keeping the milk down. You say you syringe feed her ebm, what is that again? I know you say she is active and doesn't nap at all, but I recall you saying sometimes that she sleeps a lot? DId she recently stop napping? I don't think that her being up would affect her weight gain, but then again what do I know. The doc would probably have a better idea. What worries me about Sophie is that there are days where she is awake quite a bit and other days where she is very sleepy. There are phases that she goes through where she barely wants to eat and we have to almost force her to eat. So I am going to ask the doc what he thinks is going on. Right now Sophia weighs somewhere between 10 and 11 lbs. So she is gaining fine, considering she was born at only 6lbs, but it worries me her lack of appetite.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa :hugs: to you too! So sorry about you feeling sick, but also happy for you because it is very reassuring. I am sure your lo is growing nice and snug in there! :hugs: hon!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I have the exact stroller system!! Only I have the beige colored one. But I wish I had the red one like you. The color stands out, less chance of getting hit by a car (yeah, I actually think about those scenarios). I think you will really enjoy the stroller, its very easy to use, pretty light weight. And the compartment in the front with the zipper easily fits a bunch of things. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Love ur stroller bethany!! :) so excited for u! Also great pics!


----------



## jen435

Jess no she always sleeps midnight to 5-7am usually wakes for wet diaper. Screams for hunger. Eats for comfort (not fullness) & goes back to sleep. Sometimes i can lay her down sometimes i cant. Ebm is expresses breastmilk. Emb was typo. Cereal is to keep food down at night and in am i was told to.give it. Yes its few extra cals. Human breast milk fortifier is added to 1oz ebm for extra calories and vit/mins. I just cant beleive she isnt growing. Scares me :( shes active from time she wakes in am til midnight. Idk im about ready to use a gentle ease formula (sentivity) one and give her a bottle. It cant harm her right??? Zoey has sleepy phases too its growth spurt shes gaining well jess try not to worry. Poor sophia reflex stinks :(


----------



## jen435

Lisa sorry ur not feeling well but its a good sign lo is okay :) did u schedule ur appt for 8week us? Hope u get it.<3


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

bethany stroller is gorg xxx my cats get well odd when i take um away from simons things , big cat hs goten used to it but small kitty just keps goin back to um si hve to move him or them from the room :)

jess and jen hey hope ye r well xxx
i prop simon up too by day while im with him. 
by nt he sleeps on m tummy /chest, if he isnt gagging he sleeps in cot but more often now he sleeps o me. 
ive been thinking of giving simon rice cereal too but evry1 says he is too young. 
i think he would benefit from it but im gonna wait a few more weeks.
boiled cool water is good forum too, helps with wind and tummy issues.
hope zoey starts gainin soon hon xx

lisa :hugs: back at u xx
dry biscuits on ur locker at nt, i used to hve 2 in middle of nt and before gettin up, helpes with nausea, xx
also dont worry bout veggies, eat what u can, better to keep down carbs than chuck up veg :). 
one handed emoticons r difficult , simon is asleep on me as per usual :)
wouls u try smoothies, good for vits and any tummy trouble but tend to stay down well xx

still reading, gonna post inn case i gotta go xx


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Jess no she always sleeps midnight to 5-7am usually wakes for wet diaper. Screams for hunger. Eats for comfort (not fullness) & goes back to sleep. Sometimes i can lay her down sometimes i cant. Ebm is expresses breastmilk. Emb was typo. Cereal is to keep food down at night and in am i was told to.give it. Yes its few extra cals. Human breast milk fortifier is added to 1oz ebm for extra calories and vit/mins. I just cant beleive she isnt growing. Scares me :( shes active from time she wakes in am til midnight. Idk im about ready to use a gentle ease formula (sentivity) one and give her a bottle. It cant harm her right??? Zoey has sleepy phases too its growth spurt shes gaining well jess try not to worry. Poor sophia reflex stinks :(

i would jen just as topup , bt it does sound like she has plenty nappies so im not sure. could u ring doc? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

angel,amy and leslie hey xxx
hope alls well.
hope i didnt miss anyone xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy are you on your trip this weekend? Yay for AF being gone! Crossing my fingers for you!! No more CZ for now because its the weekend, enjoy it!

Sorry Jen about Zoey...have you heard from pedi? It is great that you girls can share experiences and help each other on here!

Bethany I love your stroller! And the story about your kitty is so cute. Did you get other goodies today?

Lisa it sounds like an 8 week scan would be good. Glad ( well kinda) you feel sick. Sounds like good signs. 8 weeks this coming week...time really flies :) thinking of you

Hi Laura and Jess! Hope all is well

AFM- AF due date but nothing yet. Crampy on and off but not sure if they are AF cramps or what. Have to go to grocery store anyway so thinking of getting a couple of tests because I will need them eventually. Question is do I test this afternoon before DH is home today ( and possibly get AF later because who knows) or wait to test tomorrow day after AF due....not quite sure. Any suggestions? I'm so bad at making these decisions on my own :) will eat sour cream and cheddar chips with lunch for some luck haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN :( first time using frer too. Oh well now just have to wait for AF to arrive. Unfortunate thing is this next month is going to be hard to BD around ovulation because of certain events.


----------



## Storked

Leslie, didn't you get your first BFP late? It isn't too late. :hugs: I hate the disappoint of BFNs. So sorry honey.

Laura, my kitty is very interested in Lorelei's things. I still have the car seat wrapped up to keep him out of it. Mostly these days he snuggles up to my pregnancy pillow. Sill baby cat :)

Jen, hopefully the formula will help her!

Jessica, I wish that beige had been available when I ordered it online! I went with the red because I figured that it would be cooler than black. It is so hot in Houston.

Lisa, you will get to a point where you enjoy it. But nervousness is always there.
Enjoy the starches! I craved that for a while too :hugs:

Baby Depot was crazy busy today. I didn't find everything that I wanted but we got a ton of things. Including the last rock n play sleeper! And my husband didn't get too pissy about the time we had to spend inside. He was happy to come home though lol


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah but I got it late because I promised I wouldn't test before a week after AF late. I tested 10 days late last time. So I'm not really sure where I would test positive HCG wise. I started not feeling great so if AF is coming I wish she would already so I can take Advil and deal with it. My friend said maybe my level isn't high enough?
Glad you enjoyed your time at baby depot!! Not sure we have one of those around here.


----------



## Storked

Leslie, Baby Depot is at Burlington Coat Factory so if you have one if those it will be good for you to go to when you get your BFP :hugs:
It is true your HCG may not be high enough at this point. It is all so dependent on implantation. Hope you know soon enough one way or another. The TWW is tough isn't it? :flower:


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, I often think about putting dry biscuits next to my bed at night but then when i think about actually eating them n the middle of the night it makes me feel worse. haha. its so hard to find food that dont make me feel sick. I had some meat last night for the first time in a while. I had no other choice coz i was at a house friends house warming and i couldnt eat much.
Hows the Prince going? Are you loving every moment?

Leslie, Sorry for the BFN. You havent got your period yet so i wouldnt count yourself out. Did you take the test first thing n the morning? Thats when you are most likely to get a BFP.

Bethany, Nice stoller! When did your morning sickness stop? and when did you start getting a bump? I get so bloated at the end of the day that im looking 5 months pregnant. haha!

Thanks Jess. Im feeling much more positive today. Having to many symptoms that feel so different from last time for something to be wrong.

Thanks Jen. I havent booked yet. Im not sure if i can get in without a referral from my doc so ill have to ring and check. :kiss: for Zoey!

:hugs: Amy!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I never really had morning sickness. I vomited because of acid reflux lol! The last time I puked was...3 weeks and 1 day ago. Got sick for the glucose test. Sometimes though nausea can still hit in the second tri. For me though it normally meant that I was hungry.
I got a bloat bump in the first tri ;) not sure when I popped! Week 21 maybe is when it became real obvious. Tummy still grows and I really can't tell because from my angle it always looks the same :lol:
How long until you slowly start buying things?


----------



## Lisa85

That seems like such a long time to wait for a belly! 

I wont be buying anything till at least 12 weeks and probably not till we know the sex. When did you feel safe enough to start buying things?


----------



## Lisa85

Feeling like such a fatty today! This bloat is making me feel so gross. 
The pic on the left is what i normally look like and the right is the massive bloat belly i have today. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh yes we do have Burlington coat factory Bethany.
AF still not here. I didnt test with FMU Lisa because I didn't have any tests then. I held my urine for almost 4 hrs which I read can be just as good as FMU. Last time my positive was at night. I feel like I'm having AF cramps so I'm waiting. I still have tests so if she doesn't come just have to figure out how many days to wait. My FMU isn't usually first because I go a couple times during the night too.
Lisa sorry you are so bloated :( good sign though. I remember thinking I would show so early because of how I was eating and how I put on weight.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
leslie its still very early, bfn now doesnt mean u arent preg hon xx fx for u xx

lisa it used to change day by day what did and didnt make me sick :)
rice crackers were a bit of a staple though, i had lots of um :) i cant look at um now ;)
mashed potatoe was another good one for some strange reason :) xx
hope u find somethings that work for u xx

bethany im sure ur bump was cute at all times :) but its ultra cute now ;) 
have fun rubbing it :) hee hee
hurray for lots o baby stuff :) xx
i cant remmber are u planning on bf? just curious :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Feeling like such a fatty today! This bloat is making me feel so gross.
> The pic on the left is what i normally look like and the right is the massive bloat belly i have today. :cry:

thats not bloat lisa, its ur lovely bub :winkwink:
i showed really early, i could never hide it , not that i wanted to :happydance:
i got big bump fast , every1 was sayin i would have huge bub, but then bump stayed same ish for few months :) xx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie cos its still early fmu prob be best hon, xx
some people never get bfp till a week after af due, it does depend on hormone levels , ur friend is right, ur still in the running this month, fx for u xx

no news here, il dissappear soon cos simo is awake :) 
he is playing with his littel buddies at the mo :)
a monkey, puppy, bird and lion who hang over his basket :) 

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

prince milky, il post better ones soon i promise :)
 



Attached Files:







1167239_10201736530997949_441363623_o.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww Laura how adorable. 
Yeah I guess it is still early. I just thought if you are pregnant it would show by now. When do they consider FMU if you also get up to go in early morning hours? If AF doesn't come just have to see how long I should wait to test again. DH is telling me to be patient because once we have kids I am going to have to be more patient. I know he wants the best but I have a feeling he is getting annoyed month after month of my obsessing.


----------



## lilesMom

it doesnt have to show yet hon, everyone differs xx
would u have a block of more than 4 hrs asleep when u go to bed first before u go to loo
id use this as fmu but just my opinion xx
guys try but they really dont get how all consuming ttc is for us , hugs xxx
i tested way too much :) i used to test from day 8 nearly everyday even though i knew it was way too early, couldnt help myself :)


----------



## Storked

Lisa, not quite sure when I started to buy this pregnancy. Sadly I just remember what I bought and when with my angel :-/
Enjoy the bloat hehe. I liked mine. I wanted to look as pregnant as possible!

Leslie, when you are ready to test again you may go ahead and try FMU. Going at night shouldn't affect you unless you drink a lot at night too :flower:
AF cramps can also be a regnancy symptom. Maddening isn't it? :hugs:

Laura, yup I plan to breastfeed. I did buy some Tommee Tippee bottles and a manual breast pump so that my husband can feed the baby for me if I run out for errands. If she will even take a bottle that is.
Simon looks adorable with his toys :)

My husband is leaving yet again tonight. Boo. I miss him when he is gone.


----------



## jen435

Bethany i use those bottles they work great! No nipple confussion here! The medela harmony is a nice manual pump. Just a suggestion after babys done feeding pick two times a day to use pump to express some milk to store. That way ur body gets use to pump. It takes a while before ull have enough for a full feed and ur body to adjust to pump. But it works nice. Trust me u wont want to leave her :) also id advise baby carrier to bf in so u can get stuff done and go out and bf privately and baby likes to be close to mommy anyway :) im so sorry your hubby left :( hugs

laura simons so cute! He looks so happy!

Lisa i agree its bub showing i showed early also!

Leslie fxd for bfp. Your not out yet.

Angel jess hi!! Give ur los a hug for me!!


----------



## jen435

Bethany if u could be so kind to post pic off fb on here of my dd id appreciate it! I cant from my cell :( thank you! The one of her in the basket if u can. If not its okay ill try to get on a pc :)


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/948d7481c552c634d2a8fd6b5f6e4361_zps0ea8d8b9.jpg

This one Jen? Super cute! <3


----------



## Storked

Jen, so glad those bottles have been a hit for you! And funny enough the Medela Harmony is the breast pump that I bought too :)
I have a sling right now and intend to get an Ergo carrier in October too. Have been slowly purchasing things every month.
A little embarrassed to say that I spent nearly an hour researching swings online today :blush:

All you mamas, do you guys like footsie pajamas and sleeper gowns? My sisters keep telling me to stock up on them so I have been. Though sleeper gowns I can only find in newborn size. They said they still fit good though later. I don't know.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm sorry your husband left Bethany:( when will he be back?

Zoey is so adorable Jenn!

Well Monday is here again! Mondays and Tuesdays stink because they are my later days where I get home at 9pm.
No AF yet. Cramps on and off for past 3 days. Not sure when I will test yet if it will ether be tomorrow or Wednesday. I don't want to see another BFN. I had a dream that I got BFP but DH said " how are we going to go through this again" and my mother didnt care. I guess there is a lot going on in my brain!


----------



## jen435

Thank you for posting bethany :) i wish my cell allowed me to post pics.

Sleeper gowns are nice for fast diaper changes. Zoey is 23" and still fits hers. Footsie sleeper pjs that are zippered if recommend! They are fast to zip up keep babys toes warm and are so cozy. Zoey lives in them at night and morning. I always dress her up for afternoon though. Its just too fun! Id recommend 0-3monthes for ur clothes thou! Or up to 6 or 9month sleeper sacks/gowns. They will fit from nb on and ull get great use out of them. Baby stuff is good to research. I spent hour doing the same thing. Find ur perfect swing :) the bouncer has been my life saver but if ur getting rock n play then i dont think ud need both. Unless u wanted both! :) its just great i bring it into bathroom sobi can take fast shower or in bedroom to get dressed then kitchen to try to make something to eat. I consider ten minutes that shell be content in it goldn opportunities. Sling is great comfy for baby and easy to bf in :) Ergo carriers nice and easy to use and bf in :) have u checked out the boba 3g carrier? I love mine. I often wish i got a girl colored one with black trim but instead i got gender neutral dusk (gray one). Figured for next baby i could reuse it or if no baby. Itll be easier to sell. Anyways bethany lots of choices :) i just hope ur hubbys home every night with u first few monthes (well year but idk if possible)

Leslie *hugs* test when ur ready or just wait it out. I know how rough this whole process is.youll get ur bfp thou soon. I hope work goes quickly for u!

Hi everyone!!<3


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> L
> Laura, yup I plan to breastfeed. I did buy some Tommee Tippee bottles and a manual breast pump so that my husband can feed the baby for me if I run out for errands. If she will even take a bottle that is.
> Simon looks adorable with his toys :)
> 
> My husband is leaving yet again tonight. Boo. I miss him when he is gone.

i hve those ones too :) he did hve both boob and bottle for a little bit and was ok :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen zoey is dotey :) she has so much hair xx

bethany def yes pn footsie pjs :) also crawler bottoms are great
sleeper gown? is it sleeping bag with no sleeves, grobag u mean? defo yes when colder

leslie hurray no af xxx fx for bfp xx wouls u normally be late?

hi to all xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!!

How is everyone doing?



Storked said:


> Amy, street food can be worth it! Did I tell you about me puking on the street in Bangkok and my husband telling everyone in Thai was I was drunk because saying that I was pregnant would have been embarrassing? The jackass. And I hate to walk all the way back to the hotel with vomit on my shirt. Not a good look.
> Do you have weekends away from the evil CZ? If so then TGIF right?! :kiss:

:rofl: You husband is too funny!!!!! Sorry about the vomit but ya sometimes it can be well worth it huh? lol I do get weekends away from work so it was a nice weekend!!!

Slammed at work at the moment but its ok. Better than being bored. I havent seen my desk in weeks as its just covered in papers lol Hopefully I can make a dent in it this week! Waiting for O and starting OPK today! :dance:


----------



## lilesMom

hurray amy xxx
come on pos opk xx 
happy :bunny: :)


----------



## mommylov

hehe Thanks Laura!!!

Jen, Zoey is so cute!! I "liked" this pic on FB hehehe


----------



## lilesMom

hey girls xx
hope every1 is well, im gettin faster at 1 handed computing :) 

angel hope u and pierce r well and arent too drained xxx
its normal to get ultra tired and maybe even weepy in this patch xx
hope ur not but if u r keep in mind it passes soon xxxx 

was at doc today just for blood tests, i said it to her about simon and possible reflux from his meds, she said wait 2 more weeks and if it doesnt settle they will refer him to speacialist. so im a matress for 2 more weeks :)

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie u test? hope still no af for u xxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I hope that he gets better and that you guys wont have to go to a specialist!!! How are you doing?

Angel, love and hugs to you and Pierce!

Jess, Leslie, Lisa, Jen... :kiss:

Bethany, still cracking up at your DH telling ppl you were drunk in Thailand lol

Hope I didnt miss anyone!!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura I have only been late twice once month before BFP I was 4 days late and second was BFP! Usually I am on track though. No testing until tomorrow morning for me so hopefully it's a good one! 
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I hope I am late for more than a reason other than my body playing tricks on me...


----------



## lilesMom

hey soz was feeding simon 
im good amy thanks x :)
how u doin? x

leslie looks promising, i really hope its bfp for u xxx
let us know asap :) xxx


----------



## mommylov

Im doing good :)

Leslie, Oh I hope this means youre pregnant!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Me too! What is the time limit for frers again? Can't look after 10 min right?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I can't concentrate at work for the life of me. Can't wait to go to sleep so I can wake up and test! Won't tell Dh yet so maybe I will surprise him


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I am never sure when he will be home from a project. Sometimes he is only gone a few days and other times a lot longer. It didn't used to bother me. Think I am just feeling hormonal/lonely.
Ooooh! Still no AF! YAY! Ok, hoping that she stays away. I can't blame you for hating BFNs- they suck! Hope a BFP arrives soon *crossing fingers for you!*
After my loss I always dreamed of twins. You got baby on the brain <3

Jen, I bought a buttload of footsies. I kind of hate some of them (in the sense that I don't think that the patterns are cute lol) but they are easy to find! But since sleeper gowns can be worn a while I will see what I can find at the consignment shops tomorrow. Have to get out of apartment for AC cleaning so I figured will pick up more clothes for Lorelei. And get a lightweight plastic drawers at Walmart for the clothes.
Nah no bouncer. I didn't see the point with the rock n play. And honestly I question if I even *need* a swing when I have a glider and the rock n play. But everyone recommends swing. So many choices!

Laura, I have no clue what some of those terms you used were :lol: but I think the grobags are called sleeper sacks here? I have one sleeper sack in 6 month size. But the gowns have sleeves and they are long and have elastic at the bottom. You can pull them up at night for a quick diaper change :D
Has poor Simon not been sleeping well? Aw. Well glad that he will be getting help soon!

Amy, what day do you intend to start the OPKs? Dang it I want to see pics of them when you use them. I love looking at all pee sticks. I guess I need to go lurk more of the HPT and OPK parts of this site lol!
Apparently telling them that I was drunk was more socially acceptable because if he said I was pregnant then they would know that we had had sex. His explanation only made me cry harder on our way back to the hotel. All the prostitutes were giving me pitying looks lol.
I got a picture for you somewhere. I will find it and post it! Here and your journal :D

Well saw my OB today and was told that I am scary health lol! Not anemic, passed glucose test with flying colors. Heartbeat was great. I start seeing her weekly for a biophysical profile since I am on blood thinners. 
She also told me not to bend over to pick things up or pet my cat. I didn't think to question this one but I will next time. I wonder if she is worried of something happening due to anterior attachment or blood thinners. I have to know why now!


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/a82717f194258531321b187a11508208_zps8d760e34.jpg

Happy Monday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Hurray for OPK time!! I've been monitoring your temps...monitoring = stalking. :haha:

Bethany ~ You can't pet your kitty? I'm curious what that is about.

Laura ~ Simon looks so sweet! And you've hit the nail in the head...I've been super weepy. DH does what he can for me, but I'm just exhausted and Pierce decided to cluster feed last night and most of today. Lack of sleep is starting to take its toll on me emotionally. I am not complaining, but would like to know it gets easier. I wonder when they start spacing their feedings out. 

Jen ~ What is this sling you can nurse with?? I would love to be mobile while nursing (since its all I do). Zoey is so darling! Love her little dress! Wish we all lived closer...

Jess ~ Hugs and smooches to Sophia and her sisters. 

Leslie ~ Crossing all I can for you! Is it morning yet? Ha!

Lisa ~ I hope you get in for your peace of mind scan. I'm sure all is well with your peanut! 

Off to bed for me. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I am beginning to think that she told me to not bend over because it hurts the back lol! Seems logical enough. I hate squatting though. My knees took a beating in high school and haven't recovered yet :)
Oh I am sorry that you are feeling weepy and worn down. I hope it gets easier soon honey :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Before i catch up i want to rant about these stupid roll over ads at the top of the page.... they are killing me!!!! soooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo annoying!! GRRRRR
:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## Storked

Lisa85 said:


> Before i catch up i want to rant about these stupid roll over ads at the top of the page.... they are killing me!!!! soooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo annoying!! GRRRRR
> :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

:haha: they annoy me too. They even appear on my cell phone! THERE IS NO ESCAPE! :winkwink:


----------



## jen435

Lol darn rollover adds!

Leslie :dust: thinking positive vibes for you!!<3

Laura hi to you and ur handsome simon<3

Amy yay for opk time! Bring on positive opk!<3


----------



## jen435

Angel it gets easier simply bc u will abjust better. I still nurse on drmand and offer every 2hrs. Once weights good u can go 3-4hr syretch at night. Cluster feeding brings in supply. Smart bsby follow his lead :) hope u get some rest.<3

Bethany swing is nice maybe find one u like now and eait on it? If u decide after shes here get it? Could u order on amazon later? My dd loves her swing its like being in womb swaying back n forth. She also loves the mirror and mobile that spins w music. Relaxes her and frees my hands for a bit. Dont forget a gym mat! Tummy times so much fun and once they become alert and see more she will love being on her back stretching out and reaching for toys! Then comes batting and swatting :) oh im excited for u.

Angel there are so many kinds! Ring Sling is one i like for nursing and on the go! Theres also a seven sling and mobi wrap. Boba also has a easy to use wrap! Id utube them find one u like! :) very handy! Esp if u want to get a task done plus its a win win bc baby loves to be close to us :)


----------



## jen435

Lisa hi! Did i get appt?? How are u feeling? Im sure bubs is growing away<3


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Jen, I decided not to book. Im feeling pretty secure with how sick im feeling. I feel like i need to vomit 24/7 but never actually do. I have to eat every hour or i feel like vomiting. The smell of everything makes me sick and i can only eat carbs or salty things!! This is fun! haha

Im gonna try catch up properly tomorrow. Feeling to crappy today. 

<3 everyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN and terrible nights sleep because I was so nervous about testing. Wish AF would stop teasing me already


----------



## Storked

Jen, like is subjective. I found one that plugs in though. And is gender neutral. But I find it terribly ugly. Oh well, it will do in a pinch lol! It is for next month though. I have all my purchases planned by month. And next month is an online order. Phew! No store to deal with.

Lisa, feeling like crap is always comforting lol!

Leslie, I am so sorry that AF is teasing you. I think that my second cycle after my loss was a long one too. Hope that everything normalizes soon :hugs:
Are you kind of already making plans for the next cycle?

Waiting for AC people to get here to clean and change filters. Nothing yet. I'm getting annoyed by it.


----------



## mommylov

Lisa, I hate them too!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bethany, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the bunny!!1 heheh thanks love! Started digi's yesterday so just waiting for that :D

Angel, yay thanks for stalking!!! hope you are doing well!

Leslie, I hate the tww.. its just awful. Im hoping that you are preggers and that you just have a shy bean that doesnt want to tell you theyre in there yet. :)

Jen, Jess, & Laura... love to you and your bubs!

AFM~ Think Im fighting a cold... AGAIN! Had a bit of a temp rise this morning but I came home yesterday feeling so run down. Took a bath and slept and still woke up tired this morning. Added vitamin C to my daily pill intake so I hope that I can kick whatever is trying to come on!


----------



## Storked

Oh Amy, I hope you get better soon. And you had better post a pic of your positive OPK when it comes <3


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Bethany... that reminds me.. need to sneak off to the bathroom and POAS! lol


----------



## Storked

Woohoo!

OPKs are fun aren't they? :D


----------



## mommylov

They are but they are more fun when they are + lol

- today but only cd12


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls, still at work but leaving in the next hour. Today has been tough sinus wise and emotion wise. I almost feel as though AF is coming as I have been having pretty bad on and off cramps and been weepy but have not seen anything yet. I do hope I have a shy bean like you say but I am not sure if that would be the case. This is my third cycle after D and c. Today has been tough because I woke up thinking about how I don't like what my life has become. I am obsessive over cycle days, I don't enjoy sex or sometimes life anymore for that matter because it all goes back to this stuff. I know how I need to change things like my lifestyle and my brain but it is so hard. Don't get me wrong I have so much to be thankful for it is just hard to focus on it sometimes. And unfortunately now I need to go because I have a client waiting. Thank you for letting me vent!

Feel better Amy!


----------



## Storked

Amy, are you using the yes/no or the smiley ones? And they are fun when they are positive :)

Leslie, it is completely understandable for you to feel that way. I remember all too well. On the one hand, you want to feel like your life is normal and that you are in control...you just want to have sex for fun and and not question every med or food item in the TWW. But on the other hand you don't want to not TTC because you want a baby bad enough to do everything in your will power to increase chances for that cycle. :hugs:
Do you belong to a gym? And if so, does your gym have a sauna, a spa, or a pool? If so, utilize them. Swim hard, burn some calories and then soak up in the spa or sweat it out in the sauna. And then treat yourself to some Talenti Gelato. And maybe some wine or some caffeinated soda, whatever you may deprive yourself of in the TWW. Because focusing on you right now will feel so good. <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Bethany. No gym... I have an elliptical at home which is collecting dust :) .right now I am not going to really break anything TWW wise because still no AF. First thing I would break is my Advil ban to get rid of these terrible headaches! Just have to see what happens. Will not test until at least Sunday I think if no AF. Then I will call the doctor if I am still stumped. I appreciate the advice and apologize for shooting them down in a way.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well after saying that I can now say I am out. AF just got me. At least I know. My period tracker changed my fertile days because of this late cycle. Makes me not sure what to go by now. I wonder if I ovulated late. I don't want to do OPKs just yet because I am way too obsessive as it is.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, I have no clue what some of those terms you used were :lol: but I think the grobags are called sleeper sacks here? I have one sleeper sack in 6 month size. But the gowns have sleeves and they are long and have elastic at the bottom. You can pull them up at night for a quick diaper change :D
> Has poor Simon not been sleeping well? Aw. Well glad that he will be getting help soon!
> 
> Well saw my OB today and was told that I am scary health lol! Not anemic, passed glucose test with flying colors. Heartbeat was great. I start seeing her weekly for a biophysical profile since I am on blood thinners.
> She also told me not to bend over to pick things up or pet my cat. I didn't think to question this one but I will next time. I wonder if she is worried of something happening due to anterior attachment or blood thinners. I have to know why now!

we dont have those gowns so :) 
babygro here is the onesie :)
crawler bottoms are like pj pance with feet on um so no need for socks. i love those :)
simon sleeps great but cant sleep or lie on his back without gagging and choking so he sleeps on me :)
he is quite happy apart from that :) had physio yest she was very happy with him :) 
i got my grant too, so l be able to stay home and take care of him and get nearly half pay, thank god ;)
bethany no preg lady is meant to bend apparently :)
i went to baby app near end of ish of my preg, she dropped her papers she was carrying i bent down to pick um up and she nearly killed me :) xxx
i must go, hve to go to doc, think i hve sinus infection. il catch up more later , i was cathching up but simon needed attention adn i donthave time now befor edoc xxx 
hi and hugs to all . xxx


----------



## mommylov

Happy hump day ladies!!!!! :dance:



Storked said:


> Amy, are you using the yes/no or the smiley ones? And they are fun when they are positive :)

Smiley ones :) Need smiles right now so I like those. Plus they are "Amy proof" so no goofing up reading the results! lol How are you feeling??? Still cant believe you are in your 3rd tri already!!!!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Well after saying that I can now say I am out. AF just got me. At least I know. My period tracker changed my fertile days because of this late cycle. Makes me not sure what to go by now. I wonder if I ovulated late. I don't want to do OPKs just yet because I am way too obsessive as it is.

Ohhh no!!!!!!!! :brat: :cry: Im so sorry af came. I was really hopeful for you hun. Are you still feeling strong about not wanting to use OPK's? Its just nice to know exactly when things are happening since our bodies canbe tricky to read sometimes. Big hugs to you hun. :hugs:

Lisa, Glad you are feeling sick (You know what I mean lol) and I too would think its safe to say things are going well. So if you arent doing an 8 weeks scan, when are you going in next?

Laura, how are you and your little milky face doing?

Jen & Jess, hope you and your girls are doign well!!!

Angel, hows everything going with you? Im sure you are still in :mamafy: mode lol Hope you are getting rest!!!

:wave: to everyone!!!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, so sorry that AF came :( it is possible that you ovulated late. My cycles never normalized after my loss. It is rough when you just want your body to be dependable :hugs:
If you ever do go with OPKs eventually I would recommend the digital rather than the line tests. They are expensive but they are also better for sanity. No squinting at lines wondering if it is really a positive or almost positive or if you missed the LH surge.
Take a hot bubble bath tonight with a good book. Oh and enjoy some Talenti Gelato! I just ate a pint of that myself :flower:

Laura, sucks you don't have those gowns. I found one yesterday at the consignment shop and all the ladies inside were like "I love those!" They are just a pain for me to find as I only have two. Boo.
The crawler things are called footsie pajamas here. Or just footsies. I have plenty of those and onesies.
Glad that you got your grant and that Simon passed his test :) now you just have to get over that sinus infection! I wish I could bring you soup :kiss:
Haha glad you got a reaction over bending too!

Amy, happy hump day to you! That much closer to Friday right? :happydance:
The smiley OPKs are very cheerful aren't they? :D
I'm just tired these days, how are you dear? When are you taking another OPK? IS TODAY THE DAY? ;)

Woke up from a dead sleep at 2am to eat burritos. Then had a pint of gelato for breakfast. I am the opposite of healthy today lol.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, happy hump day to you! That much closer to Friday right? :happydance:
> The smiley OPKs are very cheerful aren't they? :D
> I'm just tired these days, how are you dear? When are you taking another OPK? IS TODAY THE DAY? ;)

Today is day three of testing... hoping I surge soon!!! Ive been feeling VERY tired the past 2 days. It doesnt matter how much or how little sleep I get, I just feel the same. Im hoping thats a sign that Im going to surge soon! :happydance:

Burrito and gelato.... :rofl: I cant wait for days like that! hahah


----------



## Storked

Hopefully it is a sign that you surge STRONG and SOON :thumbup: !
Yes I had to vacate my apartment for AC people and will probably pick up more burritos and gelato ;)


----------



## mommylov

HAHHAHA!!!! Yay for AC!!!

I dont remember being this tired. Really thought with all the sneezing I was doing yesterday that I was getting sick again but I think it was allergies. I want a cup of coffee or soda so bad right now for a pick me up! *Dont do it Amy, eye on the prize* 

So I was thinking about it and when my RE releases me back to my dr in 2tri when Im pregnant, if they keep me on the lovenox for the enite pregnnacy.. does that mean I will have to be induced? I know that they can switch you to heprin the last 2 weeks or so but dont they have to give that you in the hospital?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Simon looks so sweet! And you've hit the nail in the head...I've been super weepy. DH does what he can for me, but I'm just exhausted and Pierce decided to cluster feed last night and most of today. Lack of sleep is starting to take its toll on me emotionally. I am not complaining, but would like to know it gets easier. I wonder when they start spacing their feedings out.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to bed for me. :hugs: and :dust:

thanks hon xxx
u r in the hardest patch hon xxx it is short lived though thank god xx hugs
it will get better for u very soon xxx
i wouldnt exchange simon for a hundred million euro but its not easy surviving on very little sleep xx
im just back from doc i have mastitis and sinus infection. mostly just cos im so tired id say :). i have antibs now and steroids so will be flying again soon x
make sure u try ur best to take hot baths and massage ur boobs hon, mastisis isnt fun xx ur prob thinkin yeah right if i had time to have a bath il just sleep hee hee 
hope it gets better for u soon hon. is pierce 2 weeks or am i way off?
2 weeks is a growth spurt time usually xx


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Well after saying that I can now say I am out. AF just got me. At least I know. My period tracker changed my fertile days because of this late cycle. Makes me not sure what to go by now. I wonder if I ovulated late. I don't want to do OPKs just yet because I am way too obsessive as it is.

:hugs: honey, 
i officially hate af for u xxx
so sorry hon, even more dissappointing when ur late. xxx
u wil get next month , fx xxxx sorry again xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany i am opposite of healthy too, i bought lasagne and choc milk to cheer me up. my bold food :) Oh has taken simon to visit his gran and granda so i had a bath too. i miss him but im so tired im a little gratefull for me time xx
footsies are the job, if i ever move to america il be sorted witht he lingo cos of u :) hee hee xx

amy bring on the pos opk and lots of :bunny: :) as angel would say bomchickawowwa :) splet all wrong :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi and hugs to all. hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Storked

Dang it Laura, lasagna sounds DIVINE! Yum! :)
Aw how nice to be close to family. Especially since they can watch him for a bit! My family is too far and spread out these days lol

Amy, your body is just tired because it is working hard for a strong surge for great eggs! So ready for you to have your forever baby <3 this has been a tough journey for you and your husband. 
You should be able to do the heparin at home. It is reversible so that is why some switch. I thought about it but since it has a half life it would mean more injections in the weeks before birth. And after an injection a day for months...the thought of more isn't too palatable. I guess just discuss options with your doctor? It may seem early but why not talk about it beforehand? Always good to know the plan!
This will sound incredibly selfish of me but I am kind of glad to know that I will be induced. Because I have a pretty good idea of when she will be here and that makes me excited. :-/

Got the store brand gelato this time instead of the fancy stuff. Because the fancy stuff was $2 more than it was at Target. My jaw dropped! I consider Target high end as it is!
Apartment smells like root beer. From the cleaning solution I guess. Yuck.


----------



## lilesMom

bethnay i dont let anyone watch him bar his dad and even then it kills me to let him have him :)
im a bit over protective after all that happened to him. 
i afraid he might have a seizure or something and i wouldnt be there, but hopefully since he hasnt had one in ages, he wont have anymore . 
i miss him too much when he isnt here :)
he is gettin really fun now, smiling and chuckling :)
i want ice cream now but im in dressing gown and cannot be bothered gettin dressed again just for ice cream :)


----------



## lilesMom

oh and thats not selfish hon to be glad u will know when u have her. 
it just means u can be 100% ready for her :) xxx
no awkward waters breaking in supermarket or anything :)
i couldnt get ove rhow much fluid there actually was, they broke my waters in hosp but i was lying down, a little gush came outwhen she did it so i thought oh thats it they r gone. 
30 mins later i was gettin up to go to loo, it went everywhere :) i thought it would never stop :) i had to have a shower and nurses had to change all bed clothes and clean floors ;) yucky :)


----------



## Storked

Laura, honestly I can't blame you for wanting to keep an eye on him. I am actually FB friends with some people from my birth group of my first pregnancy and one of them has kind of a "family bed" thing with her kids- co-sleeping longer than most. And she has woken up twice to her kids choking on their own vomit. That scares the hell out of me. I know that I will worry about Lorelei being out of my sight. We want to make sure that our rainbows are always ok!
Simon will be talking before you know it :) and send your OH out for ice cream I say! Hehe.

I can't wait to experience actual labor and birth. It'll be exciting. And painful I am sure.but mostly exciting lol.


----------



## lilesMom

i sleep better when simon sleeps on me cos im not constantly hopping up to check him in his cot :) oplus cuddling in to him to cleep is lovely ;)
labour is cool :) it is painfull but in a weird proud of urself sort of way :) 
i had 0 pain after epidural though and ur planning to get one arent u? 
i slept after i got it :)
pushing is cool :) u know ur so close when it comes to that point. 
i was 48 hours in labour and only less than an hour pushing, about 45 mins . :)
they said it was great goin for first bub, i was so proud :)
it makes u feel like super woman to push um out ha ha


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Simon looks so sweet! And you've hit the nail in the head...I've been super weepy. DH does what he can for me, but I'm just exhausted and Pierce decided to cluster feed last night and most of today. Lack of sleep is starting to take its toll on me emotionally. I am not complaining, but would like to know it gets easier. I wonder when they start spacing their feedings out.
> Off to bed for me. :hugs: and :dust:

Angel, Im reall yhoping that you are able to get some rest hun. Being deprived of sleep is not fun and I can totally understand how it can take a toll on you love. Lots of sleepy dust to you!!!



lilesMom said:


> amy bring on the pos opk and lots of :bunny: :) as angel would say bomchickawowwa :) splet all wrong :)

LOL I love it!!!!!!!! :rofl: And that is so what Angel would say! lol



Storked said:


> Amy, your body is just tired because it is working hard for a strong surge for great eggs! So ready for you to have your forever baby <3 this has been a tough journey for you and your husband.
> You should be able to do the heparin at home. It is reversible so that is why some switch. I thought about it but since it has a half life it would mean more injections in the weeks before birth. And after an injection a day for months...the thought of more isn't too palatable. I guess just discuss options with your doctor? It may seem early but why not talk about it beforehand? Always good to know the plan!
> This will sound incredibly selfish of me but I am kind of glad to know that I will be induced. Because I have a pretty good idea of when she will be here and that makes me excited. :-/
> 
> Got the store brand gelato this time instead of the fancy stuff. Because the fancy stuff was $2 more than it was at Target. My jaw dropped! I consider Target high end as it is!
> Apartment smells like root beer. From the cleaning solution I guess. Yuck.

Ya, Im sure this is something they will go over with us once we get to that point. I think the reason they havent gone into too much detail with me is because Im not pregnant yet. Also, he did mention that this was going to be up to my regular dr since he will release me after 12 weeks. My old PA wont even be bothered Im sure until Im well into a pregnancy either. Just have to wait I guess. :coffee:


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna kill OH , he is now na hour late for simons seizure suppresing meds and his phone is turned off!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

my thanks button is gone cos we posted at same time amy xxx


----------



## lilesMom

he is now nearer to 2 hours late, im gonna knock his head off, he is never taking my baby anywhere again, he wonders then why i dont trust him with him., dope!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

OMG!!!!!!! Where did he take him?????


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes yay for hump day Amy!! Seems like time is really flying and you are so close to ovulation! Ahhhh pretty soon it will be your turn! Then mine too hopefully!! Tell me about your fertile friendly food and exercise plan now? Guess I need to get into gear.

Bethany I love how you eat haha. I am not pregnant and tend to eat the same- whoops. Not sure if I have heard about that brand gelato but you sure are raving about it! I don't want to do OPKs if I can avoid it because I am already so obsessive as it is and if I see positive and can't BD I don't want to be all distraught. We will see how it goes. Have to Bd more I think.

Laura yeah I am hating AF and the fact that it was late...although it helped me not have to be more fertile when DH was having a terribly busy week this coming week. Guess it was meant to be. The month before I got my BFP I was also exactly 4 days late also so maybe it is a good sign. And where did Oh go with Simon? I would go crazy and call constantly so I can see why you are worried!

Well AF is still off I think...wonder how long until my body will regulate after d and c. It is very light right now. Last month lasted just about 2 days so maybe it will pick up this month. If your cycles are off does that affect fertility at the time? I miss the way BC made my cycles like clock work but hey it is what it is.
DH and I are talking a bit about how spice up BD so our brains aren't so stressed in the matter. Here's hoping. If it works this next cycle I would be due the date of my parents anniversary haha. Ugh yes I calculate due dates on my app..

How is everyone else?


----------



## Storked

Laura, update! Did he get back with Simon? He better watch it or we will have a load of angry Americans on y'alls doorstep!
I will probably get an epidural. I found my miscarriage to be incredibly painful so figure birth will be much much worse.

Amy, are you nervous about a regular doctor stopping your lovenox? Do you think that you will push to continue it?

Leslie, OPKs may be beneficial though until your body regulates. Just a thought :flower:
Mine never regulated. It was all over the place. I'm not sure if that is why it took me nine months to get a BFP or if it was the fact that I had a superbug UTI from my D&C that took forever to be diagnosed and properly treated.
But even then, I don't ovulate when my P Tracker said so because otherwise I wouldn't have gotten pregnant. It is all so confusing!
The Talenti gelato was just fancy stuff. I found it at Target. I got the raspberry chocolate and it was incredible. If you ever want to try some, that is amazing. And now I hear good things about the sea salt caramel flavor too. But today I just bought the Safeway generic of that. 
Take it easy and enjoy yourself as best as you can <3


----------



## Storked

Food porn for you Leslie :)
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/15B51741-B8FB-4662-B170-9C6E0C4200E0-12097-00000DAB183CCC46_zps98655af4.jpg


----------



## Lisa85

Im struggling ladies!! So sick and so tired all the time! Talk about unhealthy. Ive barely eaten anything that is even a little healthy. Im eating pizza pockets right now and i had coco pops for breakfast. Crabs and salt is all i eat. Meanwhile my OH is doing a juice diet!! Poor thing! :haha: 

Leslie, Sorry AF showed and that your feeling so down. :hugs: Fxd for next month!

Bethany, Mentioning food on this forum is dangerous. I ended up with pizza pockets because of you and now i want gelato! haha :blush:

Laura, How much did you kill your OH when he got home?!?!

Amy, Its nearly time for you!! lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
Always wanted to use this one! hahahhahahaha :sex:
I think it was you who asked about the next scan... I dont think ill have another one until the screening tests at 11 weeks i think it is. Unless something makes me worried between now and then. Im also still waiting to hear from the hospital about when my first appointment with them will be. Should be arriving in the mail any day now.

Angel, Jen and Jess :hi: and :hugs: to you and your LOs


----------



## Storked

Lisa, food porn is amazing. Amazing!
I wouldn't worry about the food. Just take your prenatals and eat what doesn't make you sick! I remember worrying about food when I was in Thailand during the first tri. All I ate was meat, rice and potatoes (potatoes from Western restaurants lol).
Hey you are 8 weeks. When did that happen? ;) is time dragging for you or speeding up?


----------



## Storked

Oh and the gelato? Go get it! It is worth it!


----------



## Lisa85

I would freak out if i was in Thailand now! i was worried enough eating there when i wasnt pregnant.
I know... 8 weeks!! Its going kinda fast but then incredibly slow at the same time. I cant wait to tell people so i can stop being a hermit! I think most people i have seen are starting to guess. I think ive put on a fair amount of weight and people are used to me being the skinny one!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good morning :) quick question...anyone hear about evening primrose oil to assist with CM and any thoughts?


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> OMG!!!!!!! Where did he take him?????

they were gone to visit his parents ie simons other grandparents but he stayed ages and then went to his friends house too, all fine except he had no meds for him.. i asked him before he left if he would be home on time and he said yeah, he then forgot about it. just as well he doesnt have him everyday :)
simon is fine thank god, i just gave him a slightly lesser does and normal dose this morn.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie, hugs hon. 
nope doesnt affect fertility hon, not for me anyway, i had 2 af both different to normal after d and c, i got bfp on third . before i got back to normal af wise :)
i think its just cos ur lining has been 'cleaned ' out, takes a few cycles to come back as thick as before, but if u do get preg, hormones will bulk it up fast for LO , so dont worry xx
its why they say u r more fertile after d and c. things r fresh and new for LO, for want of a better phrase and if u have any build up of lining problem its all sorted by d and c.
they do d and c for people who have this as gynae problem too to help um so it makes sense. this isnt from any doc just stuff i believe and have read so dont take as definetly true, but i do believe it is :) xx , 

bethany epidural is amazing :)
but having said that if i go again, im gonna see how far i get withoutit again, 
if i need it then il take it, if not , i wont ;)

simon is waking xx


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie, hugs hon. 
nope doesnt affect fertility hon, not for me anyway, i had 2 af both different to normal after d and c, i got bfp on third . before i got back to normal af wise :)
i think its just cos ur lining has been 'cleaned ' out, takes a few cycles to come back as thick as before, but if u do get preg, hormones will bulk it up fast for LO , so dont worry xx
its why they say u r more fertile after d and c. things r fresh and new for LO, for want of a better phrase and if u have any build up of lining problem its all sorted by d and c.
they do d and c for people who have this as gynae problem too to help um so it makes sense. this isnt from any doc just stuff i believe and have read so dont take as definetly true, but i do believe it is :) xx , 

bethany epidural is amazing :)
but having said that if i go again, im gonna see how far i get withoutit again, 
if i need it then il take it, if not , i wont ;)

simon is waking xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I would have been so mad at your SO! Did he apologize at least lol?
I bet epidurals are amazing. Anything that helps with that kind of pain is alright in my book :thumbup:

Leslie, I am not sure about the EPO. I have heard that Robitussin is supposed to help with CM though. :flower:

Lisa, getting closer to the second tri all the time. :) 
As for Thailand food, I really miss it. Some things more than others though. Like cheap soft serve ice cream at McDonald's on a hot day at the BTS station. And the smell of their deliciously crispy fried chicken in the street! Ahhhhh. Heaven. 

Eating pizza for breakfast today. My kitty was being naughty and clawing the bed so he is in his room right now until he stops being a turd.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!



lilesMom said:


> they were gone to visit his parents ie simons other grandparents but he stayed ages and then went to his friends house too, all fine except he had no meds for him.. i asked him before he left if he would be home on time and he said yeah, he then forgot about it. just as well he doesnt have him everyday :)
> simon is fine thank god, i just gave him a slightly lesser does and normal dose this morn.

Laura, gasp!!!!! Im sure he just got caught up with the visiting with his family and friend with Simon but from now on, he is not allowed to leave the house without his meds!!!!! lol Glad that he is ok! :thumbup:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Yes yay for hump day Amy!! Seems like time is really flying and you are so close to ovulation! Ahhhh pretty soon it will be your turn! Then mine too hopefully!! Tell me about your fertile friendly food and exercise plan now? Guess I need to get into gear.

I hope so!! Im so tired of being toyed with. I just want to have a child already. No more losses/heartbreak! :cry:

I havent heard of that oil so I would be of no help. Do you think you have an issue with CM?




Storked said:


> Amy, are you nervous about a regular doctor stopping your lovenox? Do you think that you will push to continue it?

I am kinda.. I mean I know she is well aware of our situation and so I dont *think* she'll take me off. I have only dealt with the PA though so Im thinking when I get sent back there, Ill be in my 2tri which means I graduate to an OB. I know that she will still be working with me but only a little so who knows what the new dr will do. :shrug:

Jess & Jen, ... think of you girls daily and hope you are doing well with your LO's! :baby:

Angel, I hope that you are getting lots of rest now and catching up on some Zzzzz.... :sleep:

Lisa, Im sorry you arent feeling well. Bethany's food porn looks yummy though :haha: and I hope thats something that might help you!!!!! :thumbup:

:wave: to everyone!!! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

hey girls xx

bethany OH was very sheepish, he knew he was really wrong, i didnt give out too much after cos he was so sheepish. milky is ok which is the main thing. xx
yummy pizza, bold kitty :)

amy his meds are in a glass bottle and cost 100e a pop so i dont like it leaving the hpuse. if it broke at nt he would miss 2 doses cos we dont hve 24 hr pharmacy.
so i prefer to come home for it, he is so small he should be home to get ready for bed by 8 anyway.
im keeping my fx for u amy for bfp xxxx come on sticky bean xxxx

im gonna catch up on what i missed now, hugs to all


----------



## lilesMom

lisa hope glad ur sick, its a great sign xx 
to be serious hope ur not too bad hon . 
ur allowed eat what u like and will stay down while preg :)

hope every1 is well xxx


----------



## Storked

Amy, maybe the doctor putting you on lovenox can recommend to the regular that you continue to take it. Can't hurt! Besides, lovenox doesn't cross the placenta so is totally safe to take. So why not continue to be cautious right? We want that rainbow for you!
Did you get a smiley today? :)

Laura, you are nice. Tell OH how lucky he is that you have a sweet and forgiving nature ;)


----------



## Lisa85

Still feeling crappy and my OH says if this continues to be an "issue" much long we might need to see someone!! So annoyed.... im pregnant... its going to be an "issue" for many weeks to come!!! I also havent really been cleaning much coz im fighting the urge to throw up every second and he says you need to get all this filing done (theres a big pile of paperwork on the kitchen bench). What does it matter if theres a pile of papers. I get the important things done. So annoyed!!! grrrrrr. I feel guilty because im not working and i do what i can but my whole day is a struggle at the moment, plus I'm super moody and emotional as you can see!! :cry: 
End rant! :haha:

Leslie, i only know evening primrose to be good for moodiness. The doctor recommended it for me coz i get very moody.

Bethany, I cant wait for the second tri so this sickness can stop. Its nice to have a reminder that baby is fine and i would be freaking out if i wasnt sick but its so horrible at the same time. :dohh:

Thanks Amy. Have you got pregnant pretty quickly in the past? :flower:

Laura, Glad Simon is ok! i would have given your OH a serve when he got home. I should have taken a picture of my dinner last night.... it was all white!! haha I had home made chips, cauliflower and a hard boiled egg! :haha: random i know but thats what i wanted!!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

i was already to kill OH but he looked so bad , i knew he was already mad at himself.
i had said in a text i hope simon doesnt have seizure cos his meds r late so i think he knew how dumb it was xx

lisa sorry ur feeling sick, xx
guys dont get how crap u can actually feel from being preg , hugs xxx
yeah my meals got very bland while preg, all i could stomach for along while. 
then second tri , it was all meat i wanted. not sur eif its cos simn is a boy or cos i was low on iron or both :)


bethnay any weird food for brekkie today :)

my mom had her heart stopped and restarted today, it didnt work. 
they r talking about upping her meds and redoing it later. doh!!
we new it may have to be done again but were hoping it would work first time.

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

TGIF!!!!!! Happy Friday girls!!! :flower:



Storked said:


> Amy, maybe the doctor putting you on lovenox can recommend to the regular that you continue to take it. Can't hurt! Besides, lovenox doesn't cross the placenta so is totally safe to take. So why not continue to be cautious right? We want that rainbow for you!
> Did you get a smiley today? :)

Im thinking that they will since it is very low risk :thumbup: No smiley yet.. ind of thought I was having O pains yesterday and thought for sure I would get a smiley but nope. :nope: Keeping my fingers crossed today. If I got a smiley today, that would be perfect because we leave tomorrow morning! [-o&lt;



Lisa85 said:


> Thanks Amy. Have you got pregnant pretty quickly in the past? :flower:

Sorry your sickness isnt letting up but you are right.. its going to be this way for a while. The price we pay for a LO :baby: Hope you get some relief soon!

My first 2 pregnancies I got pregnant right away but this last one took a few months. I dont know if its because they had me on so many meds or what (The first two I wasnt on anything, just prenatal). I had an IUI with the last one and that worked the first time. My RE said that if I dont fall pregnant within the next 3 cycles, then they are going to put me back on Clomid and do another IUI. Strange that I got pregnant so fast the first 2 times but now strugle. Hoping that my body is back to where it was last year and we get pregnant on our own quick!



lilesMom said:


> amy his meds are in a glass bottle and cost 100e a pop so i dont like it leaving the hpuse. if it broke at nt he would miss 2 doses cos we dont hve 24 hr pharmacy.
> so i prefer to come home for it, he is so small he should be home to get ready for bed by 8 anyway.
> im keeping my fx for u amy for bfp xxxx come on sticky bean xxxx

Ya I see why you would want him home for that. Hopefully OH learned his lesson there! lol



lilesMom said:


> my mom had her heart stopped and restarted today, it didnt work.
> they r talking about upping her meds and redoing it later. doh!!
> we new it may have to be done again but were hoping it would work first time.

OMG! Im so sorry to hear about your mom. Is she in the hospital now? Or is she just needing to see a dr? I hope she gets better. :hugs:

Bethany, how are you enjoying your AC?

Jess, Jen, Angel, Leslie.... :kiss:

Hope I didnt miss anyone!!! :blush:

AFM~ just waiting for my smiley face on my OPK :coffee: . Not gonna lie, getting a little worried now. :shrug:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say happy Friday!! I will catch up with everything soon!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday Leslie! :)


----------



## lilesMom

my mom was in hosp amy, just for a day, they did a second ecg and it turns out it did work after all, hurray her heart is in normal rhythm now yey :) 
hi and happy fri all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

TGIF ladies!! 

Laura, glad your mother is doing better and hope Simon is doing great hon!! 

Amy, fx you get a + tomorrow. Enjoy your mini vacay with dh. Have some great bd time!!

Angel, hope you and Pierce are doing great. I bet he is growing growing growing!!

Jen, hope Zoey is starting to gain more weight. Hopefully when she starts to hit her next growth spurt she will gain some.

Bethany. I bet your bump is getting bigger and bigger. By the way, pizza in the morning still sounds delish to me and I'm not even pregnant!!

Lisa, great sign that you are feeling sick, your lo is nicely nestled and growing away!!

Leslie, hopefully your cycle starts getting more regular this month and fx this month for a bfp!! 

Sophie went for her 2 month appointment earlier this week. She is measuring just under 11 lbs and 23 inches!! And she is only 5 weeks age corrected (since she was born a little over 3 weeks early!!) She is still a little light according to the growth charts (but then again they don't take into consideration that instead of 8 weeks she was actually 5 weeks at the time of the appointment), but she is tall, and has a big head. lol. She has my families signature forehead. It comes from my white side (dad was mostly Irish with a hint of English, Dutch and Native American) my mom is from El Salvador :) . Anyways, have a great weekend ladies!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Glad Simon and your Mom are well.

:wave: ladies. Hope you all are off to a great weekend! 

:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, they don't get it at all, although he did pretty much clean the whole house alone today and he did a really good job. I had a feeling he was trying to rub it in my face when he was doing but oh well its clean now and i did as much as i could!
Hope your mums is ok! its weird that stopping your heart is like a day procedure!! :shrug:

Amy, I hope this is a fast one for you this time. I think they little get away will be great for BDing. :flower:

Jess, quite a combination of nationalities you have going on there! Im glad sophia is doing well.

Angel, :hi: and :hugs: hope you are Pierce are doing well.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura and Jen, I forgot to mention how cute Simon and Zoey look from the latest pictures you posted!! Absolutely adorable!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

jess glad sophie and u r well., she sounds like she is growing really well to me hon xx

simon is singing to himself in hi cot so i may dissappear soon, if it turns sad :)

lisa my OH does that still, somedays if simon is fussy or if i go visiting i get no housework done, when he does do it , i feel like he is making a big point of him doing it. 
i just keep my head down and enjoy the clean house after :) x
hope ur not feeling too sick xx
i know u would imagine it would be more of a big deal stopping ur heart . she was only in a few hours, docs said they had to do it 3 times cos it kept hoppin back to irregular again, she is on meds now to try and keep it regular. 

angel how r u now hon? is pierce still cluster feeding? hope ur gettin some rest xxx

hi and hugs to all, hope eveyrone is well xx

feeling bit crappy today, bloods back , my liver is gone funky again, i think it was all the meds in hospital that did it. oh well :) hopefully it be back on track again soon. 
must try and get myself back walking . but when i have spare time i like to sleep :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I need sleep! I am reading all of your post...love hearing how everyone is. I will catch up properly when I am refreshed and can hold a thought. The lactation consultant thinks Pierce's constant feedings are part of a growth spurt. 

Hugs and baby dust!


----------



## lilesMom

hugs angel hope u get a break soon xxx
it does get easier i promise xxx

hi and hugs to all.

we r just back from a walk outside, simon is zonked from the fresh air :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello! Haven't had a chance to catch up and now onto my late work nights for next couple.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## lilesMom

hi leslie hope ur not too tired xx

hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Storked

Hello to all of my lovely friends. Sorry I have been stinky and haven't commented in a few days. Just not feeling well. When I am though I promise to reply to all of you.

Amy and Leslie, crossing my fingers for you girls this cycle :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope you all had a good weekend!! 

Amy, can't wait for you to get your bfp!! I have faith that it will happen for you sooner than you think!! :hugs:

Angel, hope you are getting more sleep. I know you are exhausted but its great that Pierce has such a healthy appetite!! He's gonna be a big boy!! Did he gain well at his 2 week check up? I believe they just want our babies to be at their birth weight by the 2 week check up. :hugs:

Lisa, how are you feeling hon? I hope your starting to feel better hon. I remember also craving bland foods when I was first pregnant. I didn't get morning sickness, but I got food aversions. There were times where no food appealed to me and the thought of food sickened me but I never actually got nausea or threw up. I got morning sickness 1 day only. I guess I was lucky this time around. Take care and many :hugs: .

Bethany, sorry you haven't been feeling good hon. :( Hope you are start feeling better this week. How exciting, you are about to hit the 30 week mark!! Things are going to go by quickly here on out!! Once you hit 30 weeks, time flies. :hugs:

Leslie, hope this is your lucky cycle!! Have you tried using preseed? The first cycle I used a opk and preseed I got pregnant. I am not sure if these 2 products I used were the reason, but I got pregnant the only cycle I used them!! Take care! :hugs:

Laura, how are you and Simon? How much does he weigh now?? I am sure he is nice and cuddly. He's a big boy isn't he. I am sure he is going to be tall like you and OH. Sophie is also a big girl, not quite as heavy as I would like, but she is very tall. I have a question, does Simon ever grunt or make loud noises when he poops? Sophia has always done that. I am wondering if it has something to do with her being formula fed. Docs say its from an immature nervous system. Anyways, every time she poops its like a big event over here. Everybody gets a kick out it. lol.

Jen, how are you and Zoey hon? I hope she is doing better with her reflux? I hope she is starting to gain also. She is such a sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany. It not stinky. Ur great xx. Whenever u feel better wrote away. Till then know we all love u.loads xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess xx. Glad ye r both well xx. Simon weighed 15 pound 2 weeks ago :-D he is going yp be weighed again next Fri. I'm sure he will be more. Jr drank 40 oz today!! He wI'll need food soon but trying to hold off. Yeah Simon makes faces and noise to poop his eyebrows gp bright red as well. He is finding it easier lately though. Babies differ so I'm sure sophias weight gain is perfect too xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm on my phone on here for first time. OH didnt know password he made for WiFi in house but he sorted it . Hurray. Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Just wanted to drop by and say hi :)

Laura, so glad Simon and your mom are doing well. Oh no fo ryou blood.. when do you go back? I wish you could just catch a break!

Angel, hope Pierce's growth spurt will still allow some Zzz for his tired mommy.

Bethany, :kiss:

Lisa, how ar eyou feeling?

Leslie, how are you? Are you just finishing up AF? Forgive me if Im wrong in where you are at in your cycle. :oops:

Jen, hope you and Zo are well!

Jess, so glad Sophia's appt went well. She is going to be a tall beauty! heheh Better watch out!

Hope I didnt miss anyone and please forgive me if I did. Mini vaca was great and just what we needed. OPK's and temping have me scartching my head at the moment but I hope that means I not out this month. Im thinking I just a little bit of a late bloomer but time will tell.


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, still struggling... i get a few good hours in the morning then the rest of the day is a write off. Nausea all day and night... food aversions... i have a great deal of difficulty brushing my teeth without almost throwing up. Still havent actually thrown up tho. All good though... its making me feel a lot more secure about this pregnancy. :hugs: for sophia!

Amy, struggling as i mentioned to Jess but its a good thing i guess. More update news below!

Bethany, Hope you feel better soon. Catch up when you can love. :hugs:

Leslie, Hows AF going? hope work isnt to busy. :flower:

Angel, hope you're surviving all these feeds! :hugs:

:hugs: laura & jen

AFM - Got in for another scan today! Everything is going great. Heart 174 beats per min... 17.34mm and it was wriggling away! soooo happy!
 



Attached Files:







baby 27.8.13.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

amy fx for u hon, im sure ur not out xxxx
i go back for blood test in a month and back to hosp speacialist in nov.xx 
il be fine :)

lisa ur scan is beautifull xxx

hi and hugs to all x


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls...trying to catch up before work. At least Monday is over :)

Bethany- I think what I am going to do is continue without OPKs for now. I have a Gyno appt October so if nothing happens by then I will talk to her about OPKs and other stuff. Going to figure I ovulate later as that is probably the case so will try to BD later. 

Lisa- so sorry you are feeling sick but I guess it is a good sign. Yay for scene and things going well! You will be 9 wks soon!! Did you ever take EPO as suggested by your doctor? You did not use OPKs right?

Laura sorry about your mom but sounds like she is doing better so glad for that! Sounds like scary stuff. How are you feeling? I didn't realize you had 3 AF before BFP, for some reason thought only one.

Jess sounds like Sophia is doing well! Glad to hear that and thanks for the well wishes. I used preseed a couple times and didnt love. Because of my pain issues I think I need thicker lube but at the same time I know the other lubes they warn against when ttc. I got my BFP with regular lube so who knows. Going to try to give preseed a go again this month. Usually if I take Advil before I feel ok. I don't want to rely on it and won't take during TWW but maybe not bad thing to see if Advil works during fertile days. Anyone have any thoughts on taking Advil before TWW?

Amy what CD are you on? Sorry for no smilies but crossing my fingers for you soon! Glad you had some good time away too! Ah AF is being tricky....see below..

AFM AF is terrible this month. I thought it was light and going away after two days but the 2-3 days after that were bad heavy and painful. Today is CD 7 and AF is still hanging out! It tricks me and looks like it is gone then comes back. If I am right it should be gone by today. Hopefully this means my body is trying to regulate. On to third cycle of trying soon! Send lots of dust over this way for next week! Period tracker made my next AF a 32 day cycle so I guess we will see what happens with that.

Hope everyone's week is going well!

How are you and Zoey ,Jenn?


----------



## lilesMom

leslie im sure thats ur body gearing up for LO xx
it does take a bit to get back to normal. 
i had to wait for a while cos i had liver problems. 
i waited for tests to rule out the really serious things. 
i got the all clear on the nasty liver diseases on cd 12 of a cycle :) my third cycle, its weird how im gettin hazy on it already . 
so after docs phone call we decided enough waiting :)
we caught that cycle :) i was so happy, had bfp within 14 days ( again on 12 dpo, 12 is good to me ;) , weird aside, 12 kids in my family too :) ) ,
it was amazing 
i think cycle 3 is lucky for lots, at that stage ur hormones and lining and everything are at their best i feel , best o luck xxx
a nurse in the hosp, on the day i had my d and c said to me , that it does take 3 cycles to normalise, she said not from a medical point of view but from her personal experience. one good thing out of mmc is that u realise just how nice people really are. xx
hugs and lots of :dust: xxxx

amy lots o :dust: too xx
come on amys rainbow bub xxxxxxx

hi and hugs to all. 
milky is conked, he ate so much yest and this morn, pretty sure he is growing again, 
just in time to be weighed fri :) hee hee


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls... hope all is well with everyone.

Just a quick update, got a +opk on CD16&CD17 but no temp rise or crossharis to confirm O. This is a first for me so I put in a call to my RE. They are doing a progesterone test next week to see if I even O'd this month. Feelling down today... feeling defeated.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I got bfp cycle 3 also!! You are right about it being a lucky cycle. My doc told me to wait at least for 2 complete cycles and then start trying. I didn't listen to her and tried on my 2nd cycle, I didn't get pregnant that cycle and attributed it to my body not being ready yet (after all, I did have mc at 19 weeks). Then on cycle 3 I used the preseed and opk (the one with the smiley face) and got my bfp. I was always very scared that I got pregnant way to quickly though. 2 months after mc I was already pregnant, and I was always scared that I got pregnant to quickly because of how far along I was when I had my mc. But thank God Sophia is here now. :).


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, fx your progesterone levels next week will show that you actually did O. So sorry you are feeling defeated :( . We all want you to get your bfp so badly hon. I hope that your bfp is coming very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, i did take EPO but it was during a period of time where i was suffering with anxiety and depression so im not really sure if it did anything. Im not very good with keeping up on taking vitamins and stuff.
I didnt use OPk's but i come from a very fertile family so i thought i would just see how it went the first time. I might have used it if i didnt get pregnant the first month coz i like to be in control!!! Good luck for this month!! :flower:
My AF always used to last for a few days and the stop for a day and then come back. So annoying!

Amy, im sorry you're feeling that way. There is still a chance you O isnt there?! Good luck with the test. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!!

Got a temp spike today :dance: so now hoping that I get crosshairs to confirm!

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray amy xx hi and hugs to all


----------



## Storked

Lisa, glad that you had a great ultrasound. :happydance:

Amy, hurray for temp spike! :dust:

Laura, glad that your mom is doing well :hugs:

Jessica, hi hope that you and your girl are doing well.

Jen, hi honey. How are you?

Leslie, a heavy period is a good thing. You had a good lining this month. Your body is getting ready to be pregnant again! :dust:

I hope I didn't forget anyone :( I have just been pooped lately. The infamous third tri exhaustion I heard so much about maybe?
But I had an appointment today with my OB and will be getting an ultrasound a week until Lorelei is here. She was looking great. Her movements are stronger every day.
Now I just need some energy to start to really get things ready for her.

Love to you all!


----------



## Lisa85

Yay Amy!! Maybe this month is not over yet! get bding!! :bunny:

Bethany, Big naps for you!!! It would be great to get US every week and to get to see Lorelei. Any word on a date yet?!?

AFM - Morning sickness (which seems to be all times but the morning for me) is starting to ease a bit... i would be feeling paranoid if i didnt have that scan the other day. Food aversions are still there though and started getting headaches. :(

Question: I didnt mention this the other day but when i got the scan the baby was measuring a few days behind. The lady said thats perfectly fine but still worries me a little bit. Did any of you experience this? Could it possible be because i havent been eating much meat or veggies lately?


----------



## lilesMom

hi xxx

bethany hurray for lots of scans xxx boo to being tired, rest up babe xxx

lisa wit simon , they measured him at 5 days behind on my early scan, i was a little freaked, by 12 week scan , measurement and dates were bang on xx
thats part of why they wait till 12 weeks for dating scan, between 12 and 14 weeks is most accurate, before bub us too small, after bub is too big.
could also be fault of person who did the scan, if she was out by a mm it can put dates out

hi to all xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura, I hope you are right about my body gearing up and third cycle being lucky!

Yay Amy! Good luck with BDing! 

Lisa sorry about the sickness and some anxiety. I can't say for certain but I have heard being a few days behind on US can be normal depending on when you conceived and all. I am sure the other girls know a bit better though.

CD 9 for me today. Going to try my best to BD every other day starting today and going until CD 20 or so. My cycles on period tracker have been set to 32 day cycle because of this past AF. going forward not sure how many CD i should look at this one being though because before that was 28 day. This weekend may not work though because of wedding and DHs work schedule. I am wondering everyone's thoughts on eating/ drinking and taking certain medication before TWW and sometimes during TWW. As I mentioned before Advil helps with pain when I BD so I wonder if doing this would be ok or not be a good thing if we are TTC.


----------



## lilesMom

hurray happy bding xx :)
um i wouldnt take anything that would be unsafe while preg till i knew if was preg or not.
we dont hve advil here so i cant answer on itxx. i know here they say paracetemol i safe, ibruprofen isnt, i took nothing just in case but im paranoid like that :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks.. Advil is ibuprofen. 
Sorry you are feeling so tired Bethany! Eat more gelato that makes everything better:) hope it passes for you soon


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, on my early scans I first measured 3 days behind. Then after those scans I measured 5 days behind. That worried me a bit, but at the same time I felt reassured because the time I measured 5 days behind, I was actually about 6 weeks, and they measured me at 5w 2d, but they also found a very strong heartbeat on a regular pelvic us. So I thought, I am only measuring barely over 5 weeks? But they can find a strong heartbeat on a regular abdominal us? That right there told me their measurements were a few days off because if it rare to find a heartbeat at 5 weeks on an abdominal us. Little by little the measurements were more accurate. I did take into account however, that I oved about 3 days late when I got pregnant with little Sophia. That's why she was considered a little premature when she was born, because I wasn't quite 37 weeks when I had her, but more like 36.5 weeks. So, as long as baby is growing away I wouldn't worry about it. There is a lot of human error to those us machines anyway. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, things started getting very very hard for me when I was approaching the 30 week mark. I felt so tired from week 29 to 32. Its at this time your heart is working at its hardest. At least that's what the docs told me. :hugs: and hopefully you start feeling better soon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I heard advil might not be good at ov time because I hear it can thin your lining a bit. I did take advil when I oved because I had a tooth ache, but boy did I regret it, it made me extra paranoid throughout my 1st and 2nd trimester because I was scared I would lose the baby due to a thin lining. My fears were a little far fetched, but for peace of mind I would stay away from advil around ov time. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen and Laura!! How are you Zoey and Simon doing? Angel, how are you and Pierce hon. Is he still cluster feeding? Take care girls!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy!! Hope you are feeling better hon. Big :hugs: and fx for this cycle. A birthday bfp would be amazing!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Jess thanks for well wishes . Hope alls well with u and ur family xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! I need to catch up...

Meanwhile, Pierce's follow-up (3 weeks old) went well. He has gained 2 lbs. Dr wants me to try to stretch Pierce's feedings to 2 hours by using a pacifier. Easier said than done when he roots nonstop and cries as I try to give him a pacifier. It works for DH, but he hears me and goes bonkers! She also gave me the green light to mix some formula in with breast milk (stuff his tummy) to get him to sleep a bit more at night...DH gives him a bottle at night so I can have a minute to unwind. <3 my DH

Co Sleeper Product Review: We are getting our 3rd co sleeper. We've decided to try the Arm's Reach Micro Arc Convertible. I'm hoping its better than the two I'll be consigning. In the bed co sleepers we tried: Summer Infant Rest Assured. Like the railing as a protective barrier, but VERY VERY awkward to get in and out of. It's now in the den. Second we havec is the Snuggle Nest. Easy to get in and out of, but looks uneven...seems baby is at an angle in it even with wedge removed. No real protective barrier, so potential for comforter or pillows to cross over it is high. Both take up a lot of space even in our King Bed and I miss snuggling with DH. Hoping the Arm's Reach does the trick...especially with my milk monster! Just realized I'm rambling and I'm venting my co sleeper woes. I'm wondering if I can just return these even though I used them? I have original boxes. 

Ok. Going to catch up now.

(Amy ~ Nice temp spike! Come on crosshairs!!! Heaps of :dust: coming your way!)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Morning sickness...I had all day sickness through my 20th week. It was rough...Graham Crackers and Ginger Ale were a must! I think I lived off of Chicken Pho (Rice Noodles) from the Vietnam Place! 

Bethany ~ :sleep: I'm jelly! And I loved my weekly scans!

Laura ~ The angels are certainly looking over you and your family. So glad your Mom is well. How sweet Prince Milky gets to sleep on your chest! Better than any cot I imagine! 

Jen ~ You and Zoey alright? You haven't gone back to work, right? 

Jess ~ Any new pics of sweet Sophia? How's school for the girls? 

Leslie ~ Sounds like a good AF...out with the old and in with the new bedding for your bean! xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, thanks for the reviews!! And great news that Pierce has already gained 2lbs!! Amazing, he is plumping up so much. He is gonna be a big boy! I'm gonna post some pics of Sophia soon. Take care hon. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Good news is it's Friday!!
Unfortunate news is that I used preseed last night thinking maybe I was wrong about it. I even put in lidocaine before ( I have it because of my pain and it works sometimes). I haven't been in so much pain in awhile. I think I could have cried through it. I just can't use it. It's too late to see, for this month, if others work. Has anyone used conceive plus or yes baby? I guess I need something thicker than preseed . I am upset and not sure what to do but truthfully the only thing I can do is use my usual lubricant and be hopeful. I got pregnant last time using it before I knew better. It's called slippery stuff. Ugh just needed to vent. Another thing I will bring up to doctor in October if needed...


----------



## Storked

Leslie, Amy and Angel both had luck with the Yes Baby I believe so they are the ones to ask :flower:
I never tried Conceive Plus but it may be thicker. Could you start a thread in the TTC section asking?
I am so sorry that you were in so much pain. That has to make TTC all the more difficult :hugs:
I'd be careful of medication during the TWW. Because when you do get your BFP you will worry a ton over every thing that you took. During my TWW I took diflucan and Mucinex DM and some other meds that scared me :( I can understand though that you also don't want to be in pain. Maybe ask your doctor for his opinion?

Angel, tell me how you like the Arm's Reach! I have that co-sleeper as a gift from my SIL. She loved hers :)

Jessica, thank you! I have been exhausted lately. My husband comes home and I will be in bed sleeping and I don't even care if he gets fed or not. Honestly I just woke up this morning to make his lunch and eat breakfast and thinking that I am due some more sleep! So long as I pretty up at some point for bump pictures :)
Is Sophia continuing to grow too fast? All these babies grow too fast for me :kiss:

Laura, how are you doing? Boy I bet the weather is lovely in Ireland right now. It is still too darned hot in Texas :)

Lisa, I don't think that the ultrasound measurements are perfect. They can definitely be off! I'd say try not to worry but I did warn you of the roller coaster that is pregnancy after a loss- we all worry :hugs: and veggies have nothing to do with it hehe. Can't recall the last time I had a veggie besides French fries. And heaven knows that isn't healthy. But the tummy wants what the tummy wants!

Jen, how are you doing lately?

Amy, still sending :dust: and thinking of you!

Ok well off to nap with my cat. He is already curled up against me in bed. This is my favorite part of the day. He is like a sleepy teddy bear. <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you Bethany its appreciated. I did call doctors office for refill in lidocaine even though it doesn't work half the time. I asked the nurse about lube who asked a doctor and a couple other nurses. They felt because I conceived before it isn't terrible plus it is water soluable, no smell etc so that is better. Doctor mentioned coconut oil as a possibility if I wanted to try. Had anyone heard about this? I need to do some research and then run to the store lol. It would definitely be cheaper...
This has just gotten me so emotional and distraught at the moment


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

angel i would try take um back if they arent fit for intended use they surely should take um xx hopin u get feeds stretched out so u get a break xxx
saw public health nurse today, she was soo nice and took me very seriously.
im trying new antireflux formula for 2 weeks and she got onto hosp to check his swallow in case its cos of stroke. 


leslie if u got preg using that lube before u can again, hugs xxx

bethany weather here is lovely :) early 20s and dry . :) perfect xx
enjoy ur naps xxxx

not much new here, aside from reflux, milky is brilliant :)
i love his little bones :)

hope every1 is well. xxx


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning girls!!!!

Bethany, hope you enjoy snuggles with your kitty!

Angel, so glad you were able to pop on!! Been thinking about ya :) Thank you so much for the reviews. I guess thats the one good thing about being the last one standing (Well from the OG group that is)... I get to learn a ton from you ladies! :) Hope that the formula helps your little guy sleep better! And you dh.. what a doll!!!

Leslie, I have used yes baby as well as Angel. I believe she got pregnant on it but I didnt. I did like it better than the preseed "feeling" wise but I am using preseed right now. Im actually trying to go as natural as possible since I got pregnant twice naturally. I only use it the day(s) after O or when I really need it (dry :oops: ). 

Laura, hope you and your milky are doing well!

Jess, hows Sophia feeling??

Lisa, hope you are doing better hun!

Jen, love to you and Zo!

:wave: to anyone I missed... hope everyone has a great weeked!

AFM~ got crosshairs this morning and I think we BD'd on good days/times :dance: Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, coconut oil sounds nice! And natural <3 I am sorry this has you distraught. I can't imagine how difficult it is for you :hugs:

Laura, I'd joke that I'm moving to Ireland but...I miss Thailand hehe. When I see a picture of it on FB I get all misty-eyed. Enjoy the cool weather with your baby. He will be talking in a cute accent before I know it :kiss:

Amy, I got something for you!
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/fc90ac603207012d505a263768a1a6cd_zpsf4b786d6.jpg


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce in his Mamaroo/Swing attempting to take a pacifier. 

Hurray for crosshairs Amy! :dust:

Laura ~ Glad the nurse is having them check Simon's swallow. Sweet little fella. 

Leslie ~ I liked and became preggers with Yes Baby, but think you'll be fine using what worked for you in the past. Sorry it's so painful. :hugs:

:wave: Bethany! Arms Reach has arrived! Hope it's tall enough :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## aaronswoman79

What a big boy Angel!! He is a cutie! He has longer hair than Sophie, how cute!! Has he started losing his birth hair? Sophie was born basically bald on the top of her haid with some longer hair near her neck line. I joked she looked like a little old man with a receding hair line. lol. But a cute one. Now she is finally getting her new hair in. I have to say bald babies as well as full heads of hair are so adorable. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I was gonna buy a Mamaroo for Sophie but she was terrified of it, even at the slow setting. :( I know she is one of the few babies that don't like the Mamaroo because I hear it is a terrific product. We notice she doesn't like any type of fast movement. We tried to rock her on a rocking chair and she didn't like it. She doesn't like to be picked up too fast either. I guess she is delicate and gets scared easily. That is probably just part of her personality. She probably won't like roller coasters when she grows up. lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hurray for good bd times xxx fx. Xxx. Bethany I still get like that over Thailand and it's nern 7 urs since I was there now!!! Xx. Angel . Pierce is one gorgeous guy xx he looks so big. Hurray for mommamilk ;-) Jews Simon still has very little hair ;-)


----------



## mommylov

Angel, look at those cheeks!!!!!!!!!!! He is adorable!!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Oh my f**king god . Can nothing just go right for milky. Formula disagreed with him. He screamed for hours on and off with pains. God must effing hate us. Im getting so sick of us both being so unhealthy.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Poor fella and poor Mommy...I really hope and pray he is better now. Did you have to stop pumping due to mastitis? Sending prayers and peaceful vibes your way xoxo

Jess ~ Sophia must have a sensitive falling reflex...I love how delicate that makes her. Like the porcelain doll she is! I've heard they don't all automatically love the swinging motion...its amazing how soon their differences start to show. does Soph like to be swaddled? Pierce currently has a head full of hair, do you mean he is going to lose it all? 

Bethany ~ Co sleeper too short...awaiting the arrival of the extensions. 

Hope you all had a great Friday!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks angel. He is much better today but still has crying bouts. Poor poppet. Pierce may lose some hair but doesn't hve to. Not all babies do. They often get a bald patch where their head. Touches the cot. Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I hope Simon's (and your) day was better. Breaks my heart when they cry...did you have to change his formula again? Do you have the brands like we do (Similac, Enfamil)? 

We put the Arms Reach co sleeper together...it will not work for our bed. :/ It will not sit flush to my bedside because of our bed frame, so its a huge hazard :dohh: I voted we take our frame down, but DH squashed that thought. I can only hope Pierce extends his feeding times soon so I can start using his cradle. 

Enjoy your Labor Day weekend ladies! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys xx

angel i changed him back to whathe was on, its speacial one for colic. 
anti reflux one killed him!!! stupid formula, stupiud doctors :) xx
im happy he is much better again as regards pain and colic. but he still has reflux problem, my doc isnt in till tues, sol take him to see her tues to see what she can do for him.
simon sleeps with me all the time , ( ima fraid he will choke in cot )does him no harm angel xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, so sorry that milky is suffering from reflux and that you are suffering having to see him sick. :( I wish there was a way we could just take away the pain and suffering of our babies. I went through this with Natalie and she wasn't a happy baby because of it. She never smiled much or even laughed much, instead she would cry all day because of the pain of reflux and constantly spitting up. I always thought she was having developmental problems because of her lack of smiling, but it was the pain of the reflux. Sad thing is, when I look back at her pics, there are only a few of her actually looking happy (that's how bad it was :( ). Sophie is suffering reflux now, also. I pray to God that little Simon out grows the reflux very soon. Is he taking any medicine for the reflux?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie even looks like a porcelain doll Angel. Especially when she is sleeping and her skin gets very fair and her lips are naturally very red. :) She is very delicate. How is Pierce doing hon? I see by the pic he is getting very chunky! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys thanks jess, docs wont put him on anything yet, they keep fobbing me off, saying wait cos he should grow out of it, argghhh xxx
if i get no satisfaction tomoro, im gonna go to a and e, cos im sick of seeing him struggling with it. its hard to his physio with him too, it aggravates the reflux, doh


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Poor Milky... i hope you can find some answers soon. It must be so hard seeing him suffer.

Jess, Thats so sad about Natalie... that must have broken your heart to see her like that. Does Sophia getting reflux as bad or is she improving?

Angel, Beautiful pic!! he looks happy!!

Amy, How do you think you have gone for this month? what cd are you now?

Missing a few people lately... Jen, Bethany, Leslie.... where are you guys.... we miss you!!!!
Bethany im sure your just exhausted!! 
:hugs: to you all!

AFM - MS is pretty much gone except for getting tired a lot. I have my first midwife appointment on 17th Sept and then an US on 18th!!


----------



## Storked

Angel, sorry the Arm's Reach didn't work out for you. Pierce is adorable! <3

Laura, sorry you have been having such a rough time with poor Simon. I wish I could make all these babies feel better :hugs:

Leslie, Amy, Jenn, Jessica, and Lisa- hi!

Happy Labor Day ladies :) it has been a lazy day for DH and I. We went to the bookstore for new books to read and then came back home to watch our tv shows together on the couch while eating burgers. I should be arranging things for baby stuff but meh. Holidays are for taking it easy!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, you are spot on about me being tired lol. Yay for you being tired too. Means our babes are growing! <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Stopping by to day hello. Been a mixture of busy and laziness so sorry I have been a slacker.
Tried coconut oil tonight and didnt love like I wanted to. We will give it another shot though and if not the swimmers were ok with slippery stuff last time so have to set my mind to it. CD 13 today.
DH and I are watching Mike and Molly right now and they are getting down to making babies. It is all around us!
Sorry to not be able to catch up but wanted to say hi to all and hope everything is going well!


----------



## lilesMom

Xx to all. Time is limited this morn :-(


----------



## lilesMom

was goin to doc. 
milky is on zantac now, fx it works for him


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies!



lilesMom said:


> Oh my f**king god . Can nothing just go right for milky. Formula disagreed with him. He screamed for hours on and off with pains. God must effing hate us. Im getting so sick of us both being so unhealthy.

Oh my laura... Im so sorry hun. Grr stupid drs but Im glad that the new formula is working for him. I hope that this is the end of you two not feeling well! :hugs::kiss:



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, How do you think you have gone for this month? what cd are you now?

Hey hun, Im not very hopeful for this cycle. Its been quite a wacky one and my temps look strange so I dont know. Im 7dpo so half way through the tww! glad to hear that your MS has subsided. :thumbup:

Angel, how are you doing? Have you been able to catch up on some Zzz? :sleep:

Jen, Jess, Bethany, Leslie :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Hope I didnt miss anyone! :blush:


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, I had never even heard of a co-sleeper till i read your post and googled it. They look great. I am definitely getting one.

Bethany, i think its a great thing!! im so happy to have made it this far. I feel like everything is going to be fine this time.
Hopefully you can get some energy up to prepare the baby things soon!
Can we have a belly pic update? i love baby bump pics!! :)

Leslie, Good luck bding! i hope you can find a lube that works for you!

Laura, Hope the zantac works for milky. Ill keep my fx also!!

Amy, Ill keep my fingers crossed for you anyways!! If anyone deserves their rainbow baby its you!! :hugs:

Has anyone heard from Jen... shes MIA! i hope everything is ok!

:hi: jess!!!

AFM - actually had sex for the 1st time since getting pregnant last night!! My OH is in such a good mood today! haha. Besides feeling to sick to, some of the girls on my other thread said they had bleeding after sex so i was kinda scared to do it any earlier. All went well though!! Sorry TMI


----------



## mommylov

Thank you Lisa, I really appreciate that.


I know I was told by my dr that I need to stay strong and just keep persuing in order to have this happen but Im really tired of the ups and downs. I cant really afford to take a break and then see what happens because of my age so if I stop, it will be for good. Really emotional today and doing everything in my power to not cry and throw in the towel.


----------



## lilesMom

hugs amy xxxx

hi to all. xx


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I can post a new pic when I hit 32 weeks :) how are you?

Leslie, thinking of you and still sending :dust:

Laura, I hope that the Zantac helps Simon.

Amy, don't throw in the towel. I know that it is hard to think that it will ever happen, but your rainbow WILL happen and he or she will have been worth every struggle and tear :hugs: don't you give up yet. We are all rooting for you!

Jessica, Jen and Angel hi!

Have to go get groceries tonight. Nooooo! I hate schlepping groceries up all the stairs. I am going to be in a world of pain tomorrow lol.


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, Your rainbow is coming!! If you give up now you will always wonder 'what if'. Try and stay strong... it will be worth it in the end :hugs:

Bethany, Im doing good!! Only mildly sick most of the time and i get tired but thats about it. Its got me wondering now how i can last to April without a Job. I think i might look for a Christmas casual job from like October to January to kill time and to get a few extra $$$. You dont work do you? Have you been really bored at home this whole time?
you should get your groceries delivered so someone else has to carry them up the stairs. haha!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
I have off tomorrow for the Jewish holiday so happy for that :) I'm not religious but take off to see my family anyway.
CD 15 and should be ovulating around today. Of course DH doesn't get home until 10 and I am already sleepy He texted me something about having a terrible day and being dehydrated but he couldn't talk. He wasn't sure about BD it sounded like. I have to tell you, no fail, we can never BD right on ovulation something always happens. It's a jinx. I was feeling positive but now kind of waivering because of these things that are happening. We couldn't BD this weekend either because of wedding and him working until midnight. So far BD CD 7,9,13. I was hoping for also 15,17( my app figured this day ws ovulation for some reason) and 19 in case ovulation was late( although football season gets in the way!). Odd days worked out better this month I thought.
Lube situation is another thing. Even when I have CM it doesn't matter so it is obvious that it is more my pain situation that needs the lube. May try coconut oil one more time although it wasn't too helpful at the time. If not going back to other stuff no reminding myself the swimmers were able to make it through before. Sorry I needed to vent and am frustrated. A the rate that DH is working I will never get a BFP.

Laura- so sorry about both you and Simon having difficulty with illness. I hope the Zantac works well for him! How are your levels?

Lisa- how are you feeling? I remember having sex less when pregnant also. Glad there was not a problem :) I did also hear about bleeding after as something that can be normal.

Bethany- sorry you are so tired! DH and I were also extremely relaxed on Labor Day....it was wonderful! How are you feeling otherwise? I forgot to tell you. Had gelato this last weekend and thought of you!

Amy- sorry you are having a tough time. I can't ( and also can in a way) imagine what you are going through. I am crossing my fingers for you. Our hard work, love, and dedication will pay off! If only sooner rather than later but we know we cannot control that unfortunately. Are you eating better and exercising like you mentioned you may?

Jess- how is Sophia and her reflux? I hope things are going easier for you and your girls.

Jen- how are you and Zoey? Hopefully you are doing ok, I would imagine you are pretty busy!

Angel- pierce is adorable!! How are you and the little one doing? How is DH with everything?

Cross your fingers that DH will feel well for BD tonight and I will be able to stay awake!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, sometimes I am bored at home but not too often. Mostly when my husband is gone. I'm an introvert so tend to be a homebody anyways :)
What kind of jobs are you thinking of looking into?

Leslie, did you manage to BD? I don't think we BD on actual day of my O so you may still catch that eggy!
Oh and l'shanah tovah! Enjoy the holiday- anything tasty being made? :) so glad that you enjoyed the gelato. That stuff can be magic!

Well, we got groceries last night! Phew. It was such a pain to get them into the apartment. But it will be worth it. Hoping to be industrious today and make two soups and an apple cake. Promised my husband tomato soup (I hate tomato soup lol) and am making myself broccoli cheese soup (he hates cooked broccoli). This should be fun :lol:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

It was tough...tried to BD but my brain was elsewhere and in the end he couldn't finish ( sorry TMI) so it ended up in me being emotional and hating this process as always. This is why I don't think I can do OPKs. Even when I think I am ovulating it doesn't work out and I still get upset. DH is more positive than I am at this point.

Bethany I wish I didn't have to work also :) I am a homebody so often choose being home over anything. Going to my mom's today so not sure what she is making. I was hoping for matzah ball soup but I think she is not going to because of the weather. Maybe next weekend for the next holiday. You know we actually conceived around last Jewish holiday we celebratedassover. 
Mmmmm broccoli cheese soup sounds so yummy.


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I don't blame you. OPKs were stressful for me too because I never got an actual positive. I had invested in the digital kind in the hopes of less stress when I got my BFP.
I hope this Jewish holiday brings you a lot of luck! A new year and a fresh start :) :dust:
I've never had matzah ball soup. Is it your favorite?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Is the Zantac working for the baby? FX'd!

Bethany ~ Lugging groceries is prep for hauling baby up and down those steps, right? Get your rest... that apple cake sounds divine! :munch:

Amy ~ :dust: 

Leslie ~ I think it's alright you didn't get to BD...the fertility friend app gives a green light for those who BD two days up to O. It can happen...enjoy your holiday. FX'd your DH's swimmers catch that eggy!

Jen, Jess and Lisa :howdy: Hope you are well. 

Afm ~ Pierce sometimes has a 2 hour feeding stretch. This means he'll eat at 11am, then 1pm...Better than every hour. I am trying to encourage the spaced out feedings, but I am also his pacifier! I've started getting a touch of anxiety now and then. It's mostly about his feedings...I seem to notice it on our rough nights, so the lack of sleep is weighing in. It's quite the adjustment going from a Type A (everything planned and in its place) to feed on cue. I really admire women with multiple children...the fact they can balance a newborn and another child (children) and life is AMAZING! I hope to be there soon :) Meanwhile... :mamafy:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx 
Leslie hugs. Angel is right u Still hve a great chance hon. 
It's more important swimmers are in there before ov xxx 

Bethany boo to ur lots of stairs xx but enjoy soup. Can u hve some. I never get to cook anymore. 
Make up lots for freezer for when bub comes. U will be glad x

Lisa part time job sounds good but make sure it isn't too strenous xx

Angel. Hugs tiredness is a biatch!!!
Hope pierce stretches out more for u. 
Anxiety is a million times worse when tired xxx

Jen and Jess how ye do ? 

Amy hugs. Fingers crossed for u sweetie xx
Hoping fir sticky bub surprising u really soon x 

Hope um not not missing anyone xx 
My brain is size of a pea at mo ;-) 

Simon is marginally better but only had 2.5 days of zantac so hoping he gets miles better 
He hasnt had a poo today though so hopung it's nit gonna cause him tummc trouble . 
No news really much here xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Needing some advice ladies... last night i fell asleep on the couch while my OH walked the dogs. Usually i am a really light sleeper so i would wake up as soon as i heard the door open. My OH managed to get in the house and do a few things and then came over to me... i woke up startled and confused. I couldnt work out where i was or where he's been or what happened. Directly after that i started feeling very sick. Nearly threw up, mouth watering, crying, breathing heavy. Eventually i just went to bed feeling really sick. I had dreams about miscarriage and now i have pains in my stomach. Feeling really scared!! 

Would getting a fright like that cause all of this? My MS went away about a week ago and now im freaking out.

Laura, glad Simon has improved a bit... hopefully he keeps improving with no side effects.

Angel, Sounds hard!! I think you're doing fantastic! Maybe try fit a realxing bath or something in there.

Leslie, can i ask if you know why you get pain? There might be something treatable that is causing the pain. I love the TV show embarrassing bodies and they often have women that experience pain during sex and they seem to treat them all.
You definitely have a chance for this month. Dont count yourself out yet!

Bethany, I was just thinking retail or something but i dont know if it even worth it for the terrible pay vs the hours i would have to work!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany I love matzah ball soup and my mother did make some so we enjoyed it :)

Thanks angel, I know there is a chance just hard to think about it when not BDing at least every other day. What can I do because life happens and we have to keep going. Sorry about your anxiety with feedings and what not. I am totally planned out so can understand feeling out of sorts the way it is happening. You are doing a great job and I know it is worth it :)

Thanks Laura. Glad to hear Simon is somewhat better. Hopefully will keep getting better and better! How are you feeling?

Lisa I WISH I could give you some kind of clue as to what is going on. I don't think a scare like that could cause anything to happen. Maybe your anxiety in general about mc is making you feel sick and have dreams etc. really hoping it is nothing but worry. When I was pregnant I would always call doctor if I had a worry and they are great and you going in to get checked out if you are having much anxiety. I just say this because I am the type of person that also needs answers so just waiting things out never seems to work for me. Possible idea, again crossing my fingers and thinking of you.
My pain comes from pelvic floor tension myalgia and volvydinia. I have had so much treatment over the past few years including physical therapy, trigger point injections, Valium suppositories, certain meds, dialators. It's exhausting. Some have worked and some do not. It is a hell of a lot better from previous. Right now I am doing lidocaine two times a day which is supposed to help with nerve pain and of course lube when DTD as it is a must. Sometimes I feel fine and others not so much. I think ttc had obviously made it worse psychologically and physically. Thank god for DH though as he is wonderful with it. I had boyfriends that just didnt want to understand it.


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, Im actually feeling a bit better now. My tummy isnt hurting as much. Just a bad night i think. Im got my OH paranoid though. I feel bad for worrying him. My last pregnancy i called the hospital to tell them i had stomach pains and they said... if anything is wrong there is nothing we can do about. Just wait and see!! I was quite upset by that response but i didnt even know what a MMC was so i assumed everything was fine because i didnt have any bleeding. Then weeks later when i got spotting i called them again and they told me to come in then and thats when they discovered the worst!

Im so sorry you have to suffer with that pain! Im sure it adds a lot of stress onto the TTC time. Its great your DH is so supportive. Theres nothing worse than a guy that doesnt care if you're uncomfortable or in pain during sex. My ex was like that... it was all about him!
I hope this month is your month!! and Amy's! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, I love that you are already dreaming of baby #2! Pierce will love having a sibling <3 give him some kisses from us!

Laura, no room in my freezer for meals lol. We are setting aside money for eating out after baby is here.
Well, a little improvement for Simon is better than none right honey? Did he manage to poo? Hug him for me!

Lisa, your morning sickness can resurface at any time. Is there any way you can get a doppler for when you are worried? I'd think you are having growing pains as well to cause the cramping since you are so small.
I'd say try not to worry but worry is so natural :hugs:

Leslie, glad she made what you wanted :D how was your holiday with your family?

I made the soups but cake didn't happen. I couldn't find my dang vanilla extract anywhere! I threw such a fit about it that I had to go nap lol.
Also had an ultrasound today. My little looks great, she has hair :) they sent me home with a CD of images


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I think morning sickness is back. Feeling crappy today much like my previous morning sickness and my tummy isn't as sore. I talked about a doppler with my OH and he doesnt want me to get one coz he thinks ill freak out more. Do you have to get the expensive ones for them to be reliable?
I am quite narrow and slim so i did expect to show early... bump update!! haha
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for your support ladies :friends: 

Lisa ~ Sorry for your scare...glad things are back to normal (ie morning sickness). I can certainly empathize with your fears. Your bean is snug...what a cute bump!! :cloud9:

Bethany ~ I hate when I'm missing that one key ingredient. Good thing you caught it before you started! Oh and I'm fairly certain Pierce will be an only child, sorry for any confusion there. I just meant I admire women with more than one child I want to learn how they balance it all...that is what I look forward to, multitasking again. Ha! (b/c I had a precipitous delivery, if I had another baby it could very well be born at home.  Soooo not willing to risk that!). Have they set your date yet? Glad you got to see your LO...so sweet w/ hair! 

Laura ~ FX the Zantac does its magic. Can't babies go a day w/o a poo? I hope his tummy is alright. 

TGIF

:dust: Leslie & Amy! 

:hugs: Jen & Jess
(Anyone know how Jen is?? Zoey ok?)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Coming on quick to say hi to all of you.

Jen, are you and Zoey ok? I am assuming that you are very busy with your little girl or possibly working now? I hope you and precious Zoey are doing ok.

Bethany, I'm amazed you still have the energy to cook from scratch. I barely have any time at all to even eat right anymore. I miss making home cooked meals. Most of the dinners lately have been quick preparations. 

Lisa, I have had almost every weird thing possible happen while pregnant. The deep sleep you are speaking of has happened to me too. I am also normally a very light sleeper, but pregnancy exhaustion can change that at times. So when you woke up all of the sudden from your deep sleep, you felt very confused, disoriented and all together not well. It has happened to me while pregnant also. It has also happened to me since Sophie was born, due to a lack of sleep and then waking up not knowing what the heck is going on. 

Leslie, so sorry about your health issues. It is great that your husband is so understanding. I have had pain during sex before, but I can't imagine what you go through. I pray that you are blessed with your beautiful lo very soon. 

Amy, I hope you are having fun with your friend. You need a break hon. I have my fx that you receive good news this cycle. :hugs:

Laura, hope you and Simon are doing good. How is the Zantac helping little Simon these days? Do you see a slow improvement at least?

Angel, glad that Pierce is starting to space out his feedings. Don't worry, things really do get better. That anxiety and exhaustion you are feeling is very normal for these first few weeks. And about how do women with more than one child do it? I will get to that below....

AFM, things have been very though here. Not because of taking care of Sophia. She does have reflux and has thrown up bad enough that it goes through her nose and that scares the sh*t out of me when that happens. It hasn't happened a lot, but enough. So I have to have the nasal aspirator on hand in case this happens. During the early part of the day she is very calm and happy. Come late afternoon to evening hours she switches to extremely irritable and hard to calm. And I know this is all due to her reflux. First she will get a little irritable, start these very hard and painful hiccups that go on for what seems to be forever and then she gets extremely irritable with the pain of the hiccups and reflux. I went through all of this with Natalie and was hoping it wouldn't happen to Sophie as well. Other than that she is doing great. She is getting very big, has a huge double chin, cheeks and thunder thighs, she has like 5 rolls on each thigh. lol. She is already in size 2 diapers and they still leave marks on her thighs. She is finally getting a little butt too. lol. As for juggling more than 1 kid. I almost can't do it Angel. This is mostly because of Natalie's behavioral problems that are still not under control. She is not well enough to go to a regular school. I can't afford the special needs schools they have here. That have special needs schools for children with Autism, Bipolar and ADHD. They cost a fortune. Like $50,000 a year I believe. And the financial AID still makes it impossible to pay. She refuses to cooperate while I home school her and this is all while Sophia is awake, since she is awake for most of the day now. She has started doing very worrisome things. For example, we have caught her 3 times now peeing in the garbage basket, instead of the bathroom. Yes, I know it is shocking. Especially for a little girl who will be turning 8 soon. And the weird thing is, she never did this before. She has started wetting herself at times and saying she needs to go back to wearing diapers as well as now asking me to buy her bottles to feed her. This is from a child who can have a highly intellectual conversation, who understands and has wisdom far beyond her age, who can look at a piece of art and describe it in detail. Her actions don't go with her intellectual level. She has an urgent appointment tomorrow to see what path we can take for her mental health. And I am fully aware that having a new baby in the house is sparking this weird attention getting behavior. And I have my 13 year old to worry about. We had to send her back to the same school, because there is no way we can afford private school right now, and there is no way I can home school her too. I have to worry about the perverts at her school. Apparently boys are hitting puberty early as well as girls. So in her grade many boys already have mustaches, are over 6 feet tall and are starting to ask my daughter to the movies and what not. This is freaking me out, because I am scared that she will start bugging me to start dating. And no way in heck she is ready for dating. There are a few boys that she is friends with that flunked 2 grades and are turning 16!!! Almost old enough to drive. I want her to stay away from these boys/young men!! So things are very hard with 3 kids. Especially when one of them has special needs. But none the less, I am still so grateful for my Sophia and of course for Natalie and Alyssa! :hugs: to all!


----------



## Lisa85

Wow Jess! You just became my new hero managing all of that! Im sorry things are so tough at the moment. While i cant offer any advice i will hope and pray that things improve for you and your family soon!
I hope Natalie's appointment provides some information you can use to help her.

:hugs: hun!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Was browsing while Pierce feeds...

Jess ~ Hats off to you...you are my hero too! :friends:


----------



## lilesMom

I agree xx hugs Jess.xxx
Definite improvement im Simon. He is asleep . Wait for it. Drum roll please ;-) in hid buggy. First time he skept anywhere but on me in weeks. He is all snuggly and making contented noises. 

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks girls. But I don't feel like I am doing a good job at all managing all of this. I was the only one who had a lot of patience with Natalie, now I find myself losing that patience. I don't know how I am going to keep doing all of this. I feel like the trouble she makes during the day takes my full attention away from Sophia. Oh, and another thing, I can't trust Natalie alone with Sophia. I had to use the bathroom yesterday and went tried to go quickly. While I was in the bathroom, Natalie purposely woke Sophia up from her nap and started tickling her (what a rude awakening). And then I caught her covering Sophia with blankets and doing things I told her she should never do. :( So now, I am going to stay away from liquids during the day, so I have no reason to go bathroom. :( She has her appointment in an hour so hopefully we can get some help. 

Laura, great news about Simon!!

Take care ladies! Have a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess I know it's nit ideal but I take Simon to bathroom with me either im.bouncer or buggy cos he can reflux or choke anytime xx 
U r doing a great job hon. U just don't feel it cos u hve lots to do xx 
Ur a great mom who does her best like we all try to do xx hugs


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, You will have really rough times but you will find the strength to keep going on... its in our nature to prevail no matter what. Keep your head high and do your best... thats all anyone can expect and hope for.

Laura, Glad Simon is feeling better and hooray to him falling asleep somewhere other than your arms!


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa thanks. Hope it well but not too well hee hee xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa I'm glad you are feeling better. I can't believe you are over 10 weeks already! When is your next scan? Your bump is so cute!

Jess I'm so sorry to hear about some of your troubles. It sounds like you are doing amazing and I agree with the girls that you are also my hero! I hope that Natalie starts adjusting to having her little sister around and things get better. I'm a mental health counselor so I see so many kids coming into the office. You sound like a wonderful mother and that is a key ingredient to things getting better. How did the appointment go?

Laura so glad to hear that Simon is doing better!!

Hi Angel! Hope pierce is doing well and you are getting some rest.

How are you feeling Bethany? Two more months ( or whenever they induce of course)!

How are you doing Amy? I know we are close in cycle so you are probably CD 21? How,are things going for you this month?

Hope everything is well with you and Zoey, Jen.


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I know its going really fast!! My next scan is on the 18th Sept! Cant wait. Thats the 12 week mark and then i can feel safer to tell people.
Hows it going for you? I hope this is the month for you! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay 10 more days! Exciting!
Ah as I said before not thinking we BDed enough. Wonder if DH could get another job until we manage to get pregnant so we have more time lol. I need to just keep telling myself when it is meant to happen it will no matter how much we BD.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dadgum AF Amy :grr: I wish I had read your temps wrong. I hope your visit w/ your friend went well :friends:

Leslie ~ Hang in there...you aren't out until the witch gets ya! That'd be funny if your DH agreed to swap jobs while ttc! Haha.

Jess ~ Poor Natalie regressing...let us know how that appointment went.

Happy Monday ladies. My DH left for a few days and I'm a wreck...thankfully my Mom is coming to stay with me. Sometimes a gal just needs her Momma.


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls... just wanted to stop by and say hi.

<~~ Down in the dumps today and Im CD3 now so just not very chatty at the moment. Lots of love to each and everyone one of you! <3


----------



## Storked

Sorry for just kind of jumping in.

Lisa, closer and closer to 12 weeks :)

Jessica, big :hugs: you are amazing and I want you to know it.

Angel, yay for your mom coming!

Laura, loved that picture of Simon on FB!

Jen, miss you honey.

Leslie, you are right that when it is meant to happen it will happen regardless of BD. but I hope that it happens soon because it sucks the longer you try :hugs: honey

Amy, going to go comment some more on your journal! Don't blame you for feeling down in the dumps love.

Sorry girls for not being around. I am just plumb online less. All I do is sleep, cook and eat. Love you all.


----------



## aaronswoman79

LOVE YOU BETHANY! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## mommylov

Bethany... Love you and totally understand! Eeekkk cant wait for your princess to come!!!

Lots of love and hugs to everyone!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all. Xx
I'm caught up and will do proper post soon I hope ;-) xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello! Will catch up soon. Starting to get crampy tonight :/ AF possibly due next Wednesday depending on what my body wants to do. The signs of cramping about a week before tends to give me doubts.

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## lilesMom

cramping if mild this early could be bfp, i really hope so xxxx
i had mild cramping early with simon fx for u xxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, thanks. You are a doll! <3

Amy, I commented on your journal but want you to know that I have a good feeling for you this cycle!

Leslie, I am hoping those cramps are just early symptoms. I was so bloated and crampy miserable before my BFP. Wishing you luck!

Laura, hey there honey. :)

TTC ladies, good luck these cycles! I think about you girls a lot. <3


----------



## Lisa85

11 weeks and almost feeling like a can breath and get excited!! I cant wait for my scan next week to confirm everything is still ok.

Leslie, fingers crossed for those being good cramps.

Laura, hows simon going now with the meds? 

Bethany, are you still exhausted?? Have your prepared everything for bubs? Hopefully you get a burst of energy soon so you can get it all finished.

:hugs: ladies!!


----------



## mommylov

Lisa, yay youre almost at you r2nd tri!! :)

Hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx 
Lisa that went fast !! Hurray nearly 2md tri. Xx 
Im looking forward to ur scan pic ;-) x 
Simon is a lot better ;-) he now has carobel in his milk and it had made a huge difference. 
Only thing is his poo has gone bright yellow and runny.
But he is a million times happier. 
He is only on it a day so hoping it settles down for him. If not il start tiny bit of food for him.
Looking forward to food for him but if his tummy is ok I won't start it awhile. 

How ie everyone xxx


Simon is now being seen by enable Ireland. They specialise in helping people with disabilities and are great and lovely ;-) we r lucky to be taken on there. 
We were given a name for his muscle weakness after all thus time ;-)
He has mild cerebral palsey. But he is doing great thank god.
I could eat him up I.love the little sausage so much . Hee hee
I'm down 30 pounds now. Had to tell ye cos I'm proud . 
Um too busy to eat a lot of the time  
I'm most likely allowed 2 yrs leave from wwork too to look after Simon. So things are coming together for us. 
My bro and sis in law just had a little girl yest and I'm.gonna be god mom. She is adorable . 
Loads of black hair and teensy ;-) 

Hope everyone is doing well
Love ye lots. Xx 

Bethany ur nearly at cuddle time ;-) 

Hugs to all. 

Leslie hoping bfp for u x 
Amy u too soon my love xxx

Angel hope pierce has let up cluster feeds for u.xx 

Jen and Jess hope lo s are still thriving and ye r well x

Hope I haven'tmissed anyone . My brain is a bit mushy


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, so glad everything is going great for Simon. I have known of people who had mild cerebral palsey (which for them was mild clumsiness) and I would have never known. They had physical therapy from a very young age, strengthened the muscle weakness and grew up to be perfectly healthy adults. So glad you are getting the care that Simon needs and that you will be able to stay at home with him for the first 2 years! yay!! Can't wait to see more pics of your handsome little man. :hugs:

Lisa!! Almost 12 weeks! That is fantastic hon. I can't wait until your scan. I am sure your little one is doing wonderfully. How are you feeling lately? Have any intuitions on whether you are having a girl or boy? Take care hon. :hugs:

Bethany, try to take it easy and be very very careful going up and down staircases. The body can get a bit clumsy in the 3rd trimester. I almost feel once or twice. How are you feeling these days? Getting any energy back? I can't believe how close you are getting, so excited for you hon! :hugs:

Jen? Where are you hon? Is everything ok? Haven't heard from you in so long. How is little Zoey doing? I hope she has gained some weight and that she is doing better with her reflux. We are all thinking of you sweety. :hugs:

Amy, I see this will be a busy month for you. I just went to your thread and saw the medicines you are taking and plan for this month. I hope everything works out great and that will be your bfp month!! :hugs:

Angel. I am pretty sure you are extremely busy. How is Simon doing? He turned 1 month on the 4th, correct? Time goes by fast when they are newborns, doesn't it? Are you still co-sleeping? When do you plan on starting to put him in his crib? I know right now the co-sleeping makes more sense because of how often you breastfeed him, correct? Take care! :hugs:

AFM: Things are getting worse over here. Now my daughter Alyssa is telling us some scary things. So now we need to get her to be seen as soon as possible. She tells us of extreme anxiety she is getting. But the very worrisome part is she now tells us she has been getting hallucinations or visions as she calls them. She really won't go into to details. My husband thinks she is lying (he thinks she is doing it for attention). But as her mother, I take anything she says seriously and will have her checked out for everything and I hope she will be ok. I have to go, she is coming in the door right now. Take cafe ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ughh...I had a thing written out for each of you and my iPad deleted it! :grr:

Quickly let me say:
Jess ~ Sorry about Alyssa. Good decision to have her seen...better safe than sorry!

Laura ~ Sweet Prince Milky. I'm glad you'll get to be home with him the first two years. Was Simon presenting with any specific symptoms, is that what caused the Dr to evaluate him? And yay for the weight loss. I bet you look and feel great!

Amy, Jen, Bethany, Leslie & Lisa :friends:

I'll post properly soon. I'm just super sleepy today. Pierce was 10lbs 9oz...guess his constant eating is paying off.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Yay for Friday tomorrow!

Lisa- counting down the days with you for your next scan! So happy for you..how is DH doing with everything?

Angel-yay for pierce's weight! How are you sleeping and feeling?

Bethany- completely understand about being tired and not on the Internet much. You are down to the wire! Can't believe how fast time is going and I'm sorry you can't either. Thanks, I hope I get BFP sooner rather than later also. I am hoping the coconut oil and last crazy AF was the change for me!

Laura- glad that Simon is doing well. What can you expect with mild cerebral palsy? Good for you 30 pds down! I need that right now and it isn't baby weight ;)

Amy- so sorry about AF. Hope you are feeling ok. I know they are starting some new things for you so hopefully that is what is needed.

Jess- so sorry Bout Alyssa. Did you have your initial appt? Usually hallucinations/ visions is anxiety when children are younger. Completely understand either way getting it checked out and making sure all is well. It's the right thing to do.

Anyone hear from Jen?

AFM CD 23. On and off mild cramping, emotional over nothing and everything , eating everything in site, and breaking out. Unfortunately breaking out seems to be usual for me after going off BC though. These symptoms are not really different though. Trying to figure out when I should test if AF does not arrive. Could come anywhere from 18th ( Lisa's scan date!) until the 22. Maybe shouldn't test until late because I only have one FRER left. Plus have family event and will be away fri night until Sunday. Any thoughts?
Random question...my mother bought something for a family friend who is having a baby soon. She said her final scan was at 5 months. Is this the norm? I can't imagine waiting so long in between.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, when will you announce? :)

Amy, excited for your IUI this cycle. Going to out your name on the prayer roll for extra luck!

Laura, glad that Simon is doing better and getting help from Enable Ireland <3 and yay for a new niece! And woohoo for losing weight! :happydance:

Jessica, gosh even when I make it back up the stairs my legs feel so heavy like I rode a bike for the first time in years. It is nuts :-/
Be sure and keep us updated on Alyssa. Will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. I think that men don't take mental health as seriously as us women do. Good thing that as her mama you are getting her seen :hugs: you rock.

Angel, sounds like Pierce is growing like a week. Go you mama! 

Leslie, CD 23! When are you thinking that AF is due? I'd test then. :flower:
Excited for your family event? 
As for the final scan, hers was the anatomy one? I think that is pretty common for a low risk pregnancy. All OBs are different but my understanding (from threads on babycenter) is that insurance often doesn't cover a lot of ultrasounds. 
I think that when you get your rainbow you need to splurge on a 3D/4D ultrasound for me to look at your pics :kiss:

I have been taking it easy the last few days. I just can't do as much as I used to be able to. Not without back pain or swelling.
DH almost got assigned to an international project next month and I had to throw a fit because I will not be having my baby alone. His butt had better be here for the birth.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Your symptoms sound very promising! I broke out like a teenager when I got my BFP! :dust: I'd test on the 22nd (since its your last FRER). I still admire your staying power, I was a POAS addict! :haha: As for scans, like Bethany said, most insurance companies only cover 12 week scan and 20 week anatomy scan :/ No fair to have to wait so long, but its the norm. 

Bethany ~ You're in the home stretch! Third trimester really goes quickly. You'll be meeting your DD in no time! I bet those stairs are a beast. Take it easy and hurray for putting your foot down on DH's international assignment. He really doesn't need or want to miss her birth :cloud9:

Jen? Helloooooo out there...has she posted anything new on FB? 

xoxo ladies


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany it depends on my cycle this month. I usually get AF on CD 29 which would be the 18th but last month was CD 33 which would be the 22nd. 
Ugh for last scan being 20 weeks that is terribly annoying and nerve wracking. You would have to pay extra for 3D I am guessing?
Good for you speaking up about DH being around. He needs to be there and you need him there! Hopefully he understands that.

Thanks Angel. 22nd not a bad idea but couldn't test with FMU if I do because will be at a hotel with my brother and future sister in law in the room also. So would have to do evening urine or wait for a better day. Last BPF I did it in the evening but it was I've a week after due date.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xxx

jess thanks and hugs xxx
she could just be attention seeking with new bub but def better to get her checked out just in case, hiugs honey xxx

angel hurray pierce is thrivin gxx 
hope u are being allowed some rest byhim :) xxx
it was the stroke caused the cerebral palsy, they referred him cos stroke was so large it would def causer something they felt. 
his left hand espeacially his fingers are a bit behind his other one. as is his right foot a little. but he is using more already. im constantly working on um and reminding him he has um so :) 
im not sur eif u meant for this or for reflux?
for reflux instart it was mild , i knewsome thing was up but nnot sure what. 
he was very windy and used to have cranky agitated patches before bed for about 2 hrs. recently u would have to be a complete dumbass to not know he had silent reflux :)
i could see him throwing up in his mouth and swallowing down . poor poppet.
carobel has made a huge difference for him. 
he just fell asleep in his play pen talking to his toys again ;) 
he sis till conked now :) hurray for carobel :)


leslie i have another 30 or more to go but im gettin there :) ( she says as she waits for her ben and jerrys to soften :) hee hee )
its kinda hard to tell how simon will be later. he will always have a bit of muscle weakness on his right side but we are hopefull with physio and OT he should be very good. he will just have to find ways around thing s he cant do and im gonna help all the time :) xx
im keeping my fx for u hon, hope its bfp xxx
i always test super early and dissappoint myself so ..... im not the best person to ask :)

bethany u are so close now honey, it is normal to feel yucky and tired now. xx
wont be long till bbay cuddles, i cant wait to hear ur birth story and see ur pics. :)
she will be gorgeous if like her mommy ;) xxxx

i forgot to tell ye jen contacted me on fb, she got locked out of b and b but i thought she would be back by now, i must get onto her on fb and ask again. xx
well she sadi she was having trouble loggin on so i think they must have locked her out by accident 

hope everyone is well xxxxxxxxx
all good here today :) xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura mmmm Ben and Jerry's :) good for you on the weight loss either way! You are doing amazing
Glad Jen is ok and just having some B and B issues. Hopefully will get straightened out.

Randomly I saw online that you shouldn't have herbal teas while pregnant. So I thought about how I need to find a safe peppermint tea because it calms my stomach. In doing research I came across ingredients that are not good while pregnant and decided to look up my box of peppermint tea that I used to drink when my stomach was upset while pregnant before. Of course a couple of ingredients look like they may lead to miscarriage. So of course I am freaking out thinking I may have done something to cause this. Obviously moving forward not drinking it. Going t grocery store today so will purchase something after looking at ingredients.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie. Thanks xx
Id say u would hve to drink tea by an. Enormous bucket load to do any damage hon. Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

my little man had his first food today , he loved it. 
he also picked up his ball without my help fir first time hurray 
great day, im ridic proud
 



Attached Files:







1065134_10202153351184818_98054786_o.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4









1265359_10202153089018264_442627299_o.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









1270973_10202153097338472_185944113_o.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6









1275234_10202153355184918_905448654_o.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5









1276801_10202153093018364_1040495129_o.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

How cute is Simon, Laura!! That is wonderful he is already picking up toys. He is hitting his milestones early! And his smile is so cute. He has beautiful eyes as well. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura he is so beautiful! And first foods, yummy! :munch: 
We're in the 6 week peak for fussiness and boy has Pierce given us a run for our money! He was up for 24 hours, only consoled by BFing and didn't want to be put down. Dr assures us its his age. We've got a high maintenance baby...waiting for the magical night when we get 4 hours of sleep! :sleep:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jess xxx
How r ye all keeping x

Angel thanks too xx
Oh oh poor u. Hope u get some rest soon hon. Xxx
He is really thriving isn't he xx 

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## Storked

Angel, you are right about the time passing quickly- I think the third trimester is the fastest! Starting to feel the pressure to really start moving things around and setting up baby stuff. I may even start washing her clothes tomorrow. I still worry that I don't have enough clothes lol.
Sleep will come eventually! Pierce must be growing and wanting some comfort <3

Leslie, how is the TWW treating you? Symptom spotting yet? 
I agree with Laura, I bet you would have had to drink a LOT of those herbal teas to have done any damage. We always try to assign blame on ourselves for our loss. I think it just makes it easier to cope, to feel like we can prevent such a thing for next time :hugs: 
Avoiding it next time will definitely make you feel safer. I don't touch caffeine much myself because it is one of those things that worries me.

Laura, I can't believe that Simon is eating so early :) woohoo!

Jessica, hi how are you doing honey?

Amy, great feeling about this cycle!

Jen, if you can read this even though you are locked out- love you!

Lisa, how are you?

Laura, Jen, Jessica, Angel: how long did your babies wear newborn size? I haven't bought much of this size because I figure it isn't long lasting.
Well I am pooped. Cleaned a bit today, set up the co-sleeper. My cat loves it and thinks that it is his of course! See the OB tomorrow and the MFM on Tuesday. Hoping to get this months baby stuff ordered tomorrow. Feeling ready to have everything set up for Lorelei. And wondering when the heck to ask my OB for the actual induction date. Maybe I should wait for 34 weeks. I am just anxious to know and to let my family know. My mom and FIL may want to be there at the hospital. I'm rambling!


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Simon is so cute!! Love the one in the stripe suit. 

Leslie, there are pregnancy teas but not sure if there are peppermint ones. Im sure the tea didnt cause the mc. I used to always look for reasons why as well. Unfortunately we will never know!
Hows tww?

Jess, How did the appointment go?

Angel, poor thing! i hope you can get some zzz soon. I dont think im going to cope very well with not much sleep!!

Bethany, you must be so excited to start getting things finalised for Lorelei. Cant wait to hear when your due date will be!

AFM - Im doing pretty good. i have my 12 week scan on wednesday. Anyone who sees me now is guessing though. I look pregnant in even my baggiest clothes.
I had a lovely dream that a gave birth to baby boy!! ive been so happy and excited since that day!


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany Simon spent no time in new born. By time he was out of the incubator he was practically out of um. Dont waste ur money. U can always buy some if u need to and willprob get presents of um xx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw ur dream sounds lovely Lisa xx

Hi to All


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, little Sophia wore newborn clothing for a pretty long time. Sophie is the opposite as Simon. I didn't buy nearly enough newborn clothes for her. Even when Sophie was suppose to have grown out of the newborn clothes because of her height and weight, she still fit in them. She has always been long and slender. She has been about 90th percentile for height and almost 50th for weight. So her thin body and long stature allowed her to fit into newborn a little longer than a lot of babies. Now that Sophia is 2.5 months, she doesn't even fit into her 3 month clothes. She is fitting into the 3-6 months now. She has 6 month jeans that she fits into perfectly. Even though she has a little pot belly, some clothes are still lose on her waist. All babies really are very different! Just makes sure to have a few newborn outfits, just in case! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks girls...I got emotional then my mom thought I was nuts and talked to me about how much I would have to drink of the tea for something to happen. I did buy tea that just has peppermint leaves in it and nothing else. 

Laura- Simon is so cute! How is his reflux?

Sorry about the lack of sleep Angel :( hopefully you get some relief soon. Does DH help out too?

Bethany- symptom spotting like crazy! But also can be pre AF or AF symptoms as always. Since I am not sure when AF is due CD wise I may test on Friday as that would be in between the earliest and latest. One test left!

Lisa- yay 12 weeks!! What are you telling people who are guessing that you are pregnant? Can't wait to hear about your scan! TWW is usual anxiety and symptom spotting!

Hi Amy and Jess! How are you doing this cycle Amy?
Hopefully Jen gets back on here soon!

AFM just waiting :) hopefully lucky 3rd cycle trying. I saw my friend yesterday who got pregnant using IVF. She is 24 wks. It was difficult seeing her and unfortunately I cried before and after seeing her. She means well and I am happy for her but it is difficult for me. She talks about all of her extreme nervousness of something going wrong and asks me questions. I am just not sure she understands how it feels despite how much she is trying.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Symptom spotting.... Cramping today that makes me feel like AF could be around the corner. We're you cramping right around when you got BFP Lisa?


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Laura, Simon is just a doll!!!!!

Bethany, I cant believe you are 32 weeks!!!!! How time has flown by!!! Eeeeekkk!!!

Angel, how are you and your little man doing? Sorry to hear he is demanding. Hope that the three of you get some good sleep soon!!!!!

Leslie, how are you doing hun? I hope that your BFP is just around the corner!

Jess, how's everything going with all of your girls? Better I hope!

Jen, hope all is well with you and Zoey!

Lisa, 2nd tri just around the corner. Hope you and your bump are doing well!

:wave: to anyone Ive missed!

Nothing new here other then all the water here in Colorado! lol CD9 for me and I have a scan on thursday morning. Took my last Letrozole pill (Femara) yesterday and now Im just waiting for my scan! FX this is it!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Jess ur right I don't think many bubs be as big as Simon especially a girl baby ;-)
He is in 12-18 month clothes now at nearly 4 months and they fit him perfectly ;-) 
I got clothes I ordered online today for him. They r fab. I took them out of packets and sbowed um to oh.
We both thought they looked gigantic fir him. When I put it on him. It was perfect ;-)

Leslie hugs hon. It will be u telling people ur good news really soon x 
Fx for u. Hurry up Friday ;-) xxx
In a way Simon is better reflux wise. It happens him less and doesn't go to his breath as much anymore. But he still has it. He can't lie down flat at all. 
The carobel has also given him dreadfull nappies. Yest and today had dirty nappy tgat went all up his back and tummy. But he is much happier so...
Doc said so long as not loads of these type nappies it isn't bad. 
Lesliey first sign of preg was mild cramping x hope so for u too xx


----------



## lilesMom

Amy thanks hon. Xx fx for u xx
U deserve every happiness xx

Hi and hugs to all x


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Amy and Leslie. I see ur names xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Glad Simon is getting better Laura. Reflux is a nightmare for babies. Yeah, Simon looks huge in the pics. Sophie is actually very very tall. But she is also very slender. So it is incredible hard to find clothes that fit her correctly. I am trying to bulk her up as much as I can. All the fat seems to go to her cheeks and her thighs. She has a pot belly, but it isn't big enough to fit into the actually clothes lengths that fits her. Doc told us it will probably always be hard to get her to fit correctly into clothes. My 13 year old who has just reached 5'7'' , and almost size 10 in women's shoes was long just like Sophie (except chubbier). My daughter Natalie is more petite, but chunky. Its amazing how different they all are!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I loved it when people guessed that I was pregnant. I was eager to show as soon as possible :)
Wednesday will be here before you know it- especially since you are in the future! Hehe

Jessica, I have been thinking that maybe Lorelei will be small since my husband's family is. Mine is kind of chunky with big heads. I did pick up about 7 outfits in newborn size though just in case! Those and some sleeper gowns which my siblings say should fit for a few months too.

Leslie, sending you a lot of luck this month! I had such strong PMS symptoms before I got my BFP. Psst...I had cramps!
Aw big :hugs: I couldn't stand to be around pregnant people after my loss. Not anyone. It was too painful :(

Amy, so excited for you this cycle! I feel so good about you and the lovenox when you get your BFP. You deserve to have your take home baby <3 can't wait to hear about your scan on Thursday. Eek!

Laura, aw so sorry about those dirty diapers! My nephews had quite a few blowouts that went all the way into their hair. Poor tykes. So glad that he is better reflux wise though!

Well I saw the doctor today. She had to shake my belly for about 15 minutes to wake up Lorelei and get her to practice breathing. Made me panic a little! That and I am low on fluid so on a mission to rehydrate. See the MFM tomorrow for a more detailed scan. And then I will be seeing my OB twice a week for NSTs and BPPs. I asked her about my induction too and she said we would actually schedule it when she starts cervical checks but that she will induce sometime after 38 weeks. So I may see my baby sooner than I thought!


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, we are so close to 12 weeks now that i am just telling them. I would prefer to have waited to my scan but my belly is showing pretty bad. Very hard to hide.
My symptoms right before felt exactly that same as AF to the point where i was convinced i wasn't pregnant. Although i seem to get sick the few days after conception so that was another indicator for me. I tend to get a very sore back just before AF and during and i didnt really have that.
Good luck with testing!!! Fingers crossed! 

Amy, Good luck with this month!! Its definitely your turn. :hugs:

Laura, im glad simon is feeling better but those nappies would not be fun!! I had to change my OH niece once with a similar nappy and it went everywhere! i was terrible at it. haha

Jess, your 13 yr old daugther is way taller than me already!!! Making me feel really short right about now. haha

Bethany, Im very excited that im showing so early. Perks of being small i guess! My scan is in under 24 hours... very excited! I had my first midwife visit at the hospital today. It was great... i didnt have to wait... they booked all my appointments and classes and are keeping me with the same midwife and she is lovely! Very happy! Much better than the hospital i was at last time. Yay!!!
Not long till you get to meet Lorelie. You must be getting excited!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Just noticed my ticker is on the wrong day!! weird!!


----------



## jen435

Hey I'm back and gone way to long. Admin finally replied after I opened a new act on b n b then after checking spam I realized it was in there! Err but now I have act under Jen4355 & Jen435! Just glad to finally sign in and not be locked out. Anyways what have I have I missed???

Laura angel jess hi! Hope your los are all well.. &#9829; I have to find time yo read. I hate being so far behind in posts.

Bethany you look great! I hope ur Dh is home more and your feeling well &#9829; your baby will be here soon!

Any bfps that I missed??? LISA CONGRATS IF UR ONE!!!

Amy hi!! How are u? I hope u and dh are doing well&#9825;

Leslie hi! How are you? 

I miss talking to you ladies!! This is my sanity as I still doubt have any except when my lil girls happy and I get to cuddling.

Hi to anyone I missed!
Laura which food did u introduce?? Looks like he loved it! :) he's sooncute!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen!!! Glad you are back! How've you been? How is Zoey? Is she gaining tons of weight now? I hope this finds you well :friends: 

Lisa ~ Yay for your scan coming up! Glad you like your MW :)

Laura ~ My friend had to put her son to bed at an angle for nearly 6 months. Hopefully the solid foods will help the reflux. As for full diapers...better he gets it all out I say. No fun to clean up, but they seem so content after a "blow out."

Leslie ~ I cramped and had full on AF symptoms (pimples, cramping, moody) when I got my BFP. I noticed slight heartburn, but didn't pay attention to it until after I got my +ve. FX'd!! Yay for testing sooner than the 22nd! I'm anxious for you!

Amy ~ Glad you and your DH are safe and dry! Those flash floods were awful! I'm hopeful for you this cycle :hurryupthursday: Was day dreaming you had a girl and we nick named her Pandy for Panda Power :haha: :dust: 

Bethany ~ Pierce was in Newborn the first month. I had a couple of outfits for him, but when they are that small was just easier to keep him in sleep and plays (footies). FYI: Carter's has a sale right now on them ($5) and shipping is $6. At your growth scan they'll give you an estimate on her weight and you'll know if newborns will be needed. Many of my friends had 9lb babies. 

Jess ~ Your daughters all sound so beautiful! Sophia is going to love being tall and slender. I can see how clothes are a challenge...infant clothes do seem to be "boxy." Hope things are going ok with Alyssa. Did you get her an appointment yet? Thinking of you and Fx'd things with your older DDs resolve themselves soon...and Miss Soso's reflux keeps at bay! 

Hope I didn't miss anyone...it's 3:30am and my brain is subpar lately. I'm enjoying my Mom's company. Went for my 6 week follow up and got the "all clear" from my Dr. She aid we could start :sex: again, but who has time? :haha: DH is a sport..he is waiting patiently to get his wife back. He has started giving Pierce a ebm bottle at the 10p time frame and I just pump and store. :thumbup: Dr said while BFing my hormones will waiver longer, so my fits of anxiety are acceptable and not PPD :p Going now to try to catch a few zzzz's. Much love ladies! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Glad Simon is getting better Laura. Reflux is a nightmare for babies. Yeah, Simon looks huge in the pics. Sophie is actually very very tall. But she is also very slender. So it is incredible hard to find clothes that fit her correctly. I am trying to bulk her up as much as I can. All the fat seems to go to her cheeks and her thighs. She has a pot belly, but it isn't big enough to fit into the actually clothes lengths that fits her. Doc told us it will probably always be hard to get her to fit correctly into clothes. My 13 year old who has just reached 5'7'' , and almost size 10 in women's shoes was long just like Sophie (except chubbier). My daughter Natalie is more petite, but chunky. Its amazing how different they all are!


thanks jess, reflux really is horrible. we find something that works but after few days it stops working.
simons torso is long, its main reason we have to go up sizes, 
he is back in sleep suits now all the time cos pants are impossible to get to fit him , sophie will be so happy later with her tall slender build xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany ur so close to lorelie cuddles woohoo xxxxx
drink up now u hear hee hee xxx

lisa hurray for scan xx looking foward to pics xxx

jen welcome backk xxx hurray, we missed u xxx
rice cereal was what i gave simon, he choked on it a little today, i think he refluxed as he took a bite, doh. might try again tomoro later in day, if it doesnt go well il give up for another week xx
hows zoey doing xxx

angel so long as big nappies are healthy i dont mind :)
he does get super content after :)
we bd once cos i wanted to be sure it all worked again after stitches :)
with simon asleep on me every nt, not looking likely for awihle again, to be honest id much prefer sleep at the mo :)

hi and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## jen435

UReflux really is horrible Nd I can agree no feed continues to work! I hope all our baby's grow out of it fAst. Oh the clothing challenge. Maybe one of us should come out with a line of clothes for small tell slender babies! I'd sure buy em. Blowouts. Are not fun at all but angels right better out then in :) zoey laughs when I tell her she made a mess. Btw tips on removing stains anyone??? Shout doesn't work.

Zoeys on oatmeal cereal but screams rather .bm. don't think she liked it and she still omitted after. She's 3 1/2month's and finally 11l.bs. chubby cheeks wears size 9 pjs already :( and 3-6month Onsies and outfits. She's very tall. Oh she hates to sleep still.

Angel how sweet of dh to take a feed so u can pump :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

How sweet that Zoey and Simon are eating solids already. Sorry Simon spit up his rice...my nephew's reflux was so bad the pediatrician recommended rice cereal in his bottle (she used ebm). Hopefully Prince Milky's next rice feeding is successful :). As for BDing, I'm curious too, but sleep is a priority around here. 

Jen ~ Does Oxiclean work for stains? Glad Zoey is gaining successfully...how is the BFing going?

Laura, just noticed your ticker for Simon...cute title :)

So Pierce has a birth mark...if it were on the back of his neck it'd be called a "stork bite," but since it's between his brows its called "angel kisses." Most fitting considering my journey to get here. The birthmark will fade over the year...it gets brighter when he cries. 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy really hoping for you this cycle! Can't believe you are on day 10 already! 

Glad Simon is doing better Laura!

Yay Bethany closer and closer to possible induction date! Glad everything is looking good. How are you feeling?

Thanks Lisa. Yay for 12 week scan! I love how Bethany said you are in the future;) so if I am calculating right in the next few hours we will get your update! Did you fix your ticker?

Hi Jen!! Glad you were able to finally come back on. Hope all is well with you and Zoey. Just waiting to see if AF comes and test this week if it doesn't.

Angel- 6 weeks already wow how time flies. Understand our brain being off as you have so much to do and think about! I am sure you are doing great! Glad DH is also helping! S sweet about the birth mark :)

Today is my hump day since I have off Friday! Cross fingers for me!! If I am regular tomorrow would be AF day.


----------



## jen435

Angel Aww cute birthmark name :) very fitting! Bf is going well. I'm still pumping also. How is it going for you? How is pierce?

Bethany getting soo close yay!!
:)

Amy fxd for this cycle to be it. U should be ovulating soon. :dust:

Lisa so glad things are going well for you!! :)

Leslie fxd ull be testing and ull get ur positive test this cycle to be:dust:

How do u ladies put ur babies to bed at night?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, that is the way to go. They booked all my appointments with my OB at my first visit and it is so handy to know them all! :)
Be sure to post scan pictures!

Jen, glad that you were finally able to straighten things out on here! We missed you :) how is Zoey doing?

Angel, it must be great to have your mom there and how wonderful of your husband to give Pierce a bottle. Sounds great <3

Laura, so...how was BD? ;)

Leslie, hurray for hump day! Ooh I hope AF stays away because you are pregnant :dust:

See the MFM soon. So happy: I totally put in my order for my swing, exersaucer, play gym, white noise machine, a wrap (I am addicted!) and some other stuff. Can't wait to get it all and put it all together.


----------



## lilesMom

Jen for poo stains I soak clothes over 24 hours in super hot water with hand wash in it. Then wash in machine. Works 90% of the time. U gotta soak while poo is still wet though ;-) 

Angel so Simon has a stork bite . He has little dots on bavk of his neck ;-) 
Sleep is far too important to sacrifice for bd. All in good time ;-)

Leslie. Fingers and toes crossed for u. Xx:dust:

Jen Simon.goes to sleep either drinking or cuddles up int shoulder and I pat his back. 
He still sleeps with me cos he can be choky from reflux.
Bethany bd was very goid ;-) I was a wee bit nervous thinking I may not ne healed but I wad ;-) 
Hurray for bubby stuff ;-) xxx 
Sorry loads of typos. On my phone


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen, we missed you!! I am so glad that Zoey is gaining great! I see you have the same issue finding clothes for Zoey as well because she is tall and slender.

Laura and Angel, my little Sophie has a stork bite on the back of her neck. Some of her hair covers it. When she cries it gets bright red. Neither me or my brothers had a stork bite, but my dad had one nearly identical to Sophia"s! (I know you can't inherit it, but her stork bite reminds me of my father who passed away almost 7 years ago.) Sophie is finally getting more hair, but not nearly enough to put a bow or not even those hair bows with velcro. 

Amy, this cycle is going by so quickly!! FX for you hon!

Bethany, Lorelei is coming soon! I can't wait for her arrival and to see how beautiful she is!

Lisa, hurray for the 12 week mark. So excited for you hon!

Leslie, hoping for your BFP this month. I know it can be confusing at times trying to tell whether symptoms are AF or actually pregnancy. Take care hon!

Love you ladies! :hugs: and :kiss: to all of you!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm out :( AF started kinda spotty like but I can tell coming to torture me


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, glad to see your back and everything is good!!

Leslie, im sorry AF showed up. Shes so nasty!
i changed the date one day ahead on my ticker... it also seems to work on US time but i suppose thats ok. Its right for half the day if i put it a day ahead!

Bethany, I cant wait to start buying things and setting up the nursery. its going to be so fun!! When did you start buying things?

Angel, aww Pierces birthmark sounds sweet! :kiss:

Jess, Laura, Amy :hi: and :hugs:

AFM - SCAN - Went well... the US lady was a bit weird. She didnt say much and then randomly she asked me if i had any bleeding or pain to which i responded NO....WHY? and she oh it just a routine question. Did they ask any of you this? Apart from that the baby was measuring 1 week ahead at 6.7cm, HB was 151 per min, it was moving around and looked good to me!

Pictures... i love the legs one!
 



Attached Files:







face 12w.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









arms 12w.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









full length 12w.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









legs 12w.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jen435

Leslie *hugs* ur not out til she comes completely. But I understand ur frustration. :( fingers crossed it happens soon. :dust:

Jess Aww when does baby's usually get hair?? Zoeys haven't grown since I had her. I'd love yp put bows in her hair too. Maybe we can soon. Sounds like Sophia is very similar .tp zoey Reflux tall slender etc :)

Bethany an exercauser already?? She's spoiled! Those swaddlesrs are so nice!'Aww I'm excited for you. It will be fun putting together the toys! Zoey loves her gym but as long as her Zantac and prilosec stay down .

Laura thanks for tip! Simon sounds so sweet. I wish zoey slept. Instead she dream feeds and bc of her vomiting I can't lay down sns nurse. Sns that coughing gagging choking vomit terrible?? So sorry he has it too. :(

I'm hoping she falls asleep and I can .go pump and sleep myself. She's old enough to sleep through night but she wakes within 2-4hrs of being put down for wet diaper or to nurse. I wish I could sleep with zoey butbim so burnt out that I don't trust having zoey on me or in my bed. I'm a sound sleeper and sometimesIdoact out .kn my dreams.


----------



## jen435

KeyLisa love the US pics!! Stay relaxed ur lo is just fine! I had spotting and bleeding with zoey. I'm o- and needed rhogam. Maybe that's why they asked? I know with liam we were told right away they supposed a problem tech didn't say a word entire US and grabbed doctor straight away. So I think ur okay! :) are u finding out gender??? Nursery decorayingcand buying stuff I waited til 23weeks.


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks. I feel like everything is fine she just wasnt a people person i dont think. I kept looking at my OH face and he looked terrified. It was kinda funny!!

We will find out the sex... im thinking its a boy coz of my dream so it will be interesting to see if im right. We will tell people the sex but keep the name a secret although i may tell you girls just so i can tell someone!!

Im looking forward to buying things and decorating!


----------



## Storked

Laura, glad that BD was good! I think that when that time comes I will be nervous too :)

Jessica, I have seen pictures of completely bald newborn girls with little bows on them in the hospital and always wondered how they did it. Did they just set it on the baby maybe and take a quick pic? I have two little hair clips that I bought for this baby. Do you like fixing your girls hair? :)

Leslie, damnit I am so sorry :( :hugs: how did this cycle compare to your normal and last cycle? Is it starting to normalize?

Lisa, looking good! Did they change your due date since the baby measures a week ahead?
The question about bleeding is standard. Every time I see the doctor she asks me if I have had bleeding or contractions or water leaking and it is like, no if I did I would have called lol. But she would ask questions like that every trimester. 

Jen, are you slowly starting to get more sleep? Enjoy your little girl snuggles. 
It will be fun to put together the toys. I can't wait! I don't mind putting stuff around the house together :) all I ask from my husband is that he takes out the garbage from me cleaning and then that he makes sure the car seat is properly installed. Will be on his butt about that next month!

Saw the MFM and the baby is great. They think that she weighs 4 lbs 6 oz. and we got a profile shot but it isn't good since she is right against my placenta. But yeah, so excited thinking that I may have her next month! 
My husband hated the appointment though because they had to keep jiggling my stomach again to try and wake her up to see her breathe. Makes us both panic every time. And since I will now be going in twice a week...I can probably look forward to that scare every time!


----------



## Lisa85

No i don't think they will move the date... she did say a due date of 26th March but they always say the 6 week scan is the most accurate for due date and that was 2nd April.
Im glad thats a standard question.. the way she asked it was just worrying.
The lady kept poking my stomach throughout the scan... i think LO went to sleep not long after i laid down for the scan. She even told me to lift my bum up and wiggle! lol

Im so excited for you!! Im sure Lorelei is fine in there.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I realized that I never answered your question! I'm not sure when I started purchasing baby things. Maybe I got a few stuff when I finally FB announced my pregnancy at around 16 weeks? I don't think I started to really plan and work on purchases until after the gender ultrasound though. Now I have a list of things to buy every month since my friends and family are too far for me to contemplate a shower. Plus, thank you cards suck ;)
Have you started mentally planning out a nursery and everything? Bet baby stuff is expensive in Oz!


----------



## Lisa85

that kinda sound like my plan... we arent ready to announce on FB yet and will probably wait till we find out the sex. I cant wait!!

You should throw a mini baby shower with your OH! Just to celebrate.

i dont know if its more expensive here or not but looking at a few things it does look very expensive. I want the same pram that my friend has and i looked up the price the other day... its like $1279!! Hoping my MIL will buy it for me.

Do you buy bottles and breast pumps and stuff before hoping that you can breast feed or just wait and see if you can and then pick up what you need after the birth?


----------



## Storked

Love the word pram :) hope you get the one that you want! Do you have stores that just have baby things? If so I bet you can go and test drive different brands because there may be one that you like even more. I did that with my stroller to get a good feel for it.

I'd buy some bottles and a pump before hand. Because even if you breastfeed you may want to pump and give the occasional bottle so that your OH can feed the baby while you can go out and do errands or see friends or something. Otherwise you will need to bring your LO everywhere with you :) my SIL had to do that with all of her babies because none would take the bottle

So when is your anatomy scan scheduled?


----------



## Lisa85

haha!! i forgot you call them strollers. Yeah there are a few baby only stores... Baby Bunting and Babies R us are the main big ones i think.

Are you getting an electric pump or a manual one?

I dont have any other scans booked yet. My next appointment with the OB is on 10th October so im sure he will tell me when i need to book that.
They measured a lot of things today... the head, around the tummy, the spine, bladder and what not.
When did you get your next scan after the 12 week one?


----------



## Storked

I never had one done at 12 weeks. I didn't see the point since they mostly look for Down's I think? But my anatomy scan was around the 18-19 week mark.

I wet with a manual since I don't intend to pump often but I hear the electric ones are nice :)

Yup try the baby stores to see which ones you like best! Which are easier to fold, lighter, just feel like a smooth ride for the baby :)


----------



## Lisa85

yes well that was the point of todays scan but i kinda wish i never tested for it coz its just extra worry now. Im sure everything is fine but it was a little scary seeing her measure and then not being able to find out the results for a while.

The electric one are very expensive... i think ill stick with a manual on too.

What stroller did you end up with again?


----------



## Storked

We always worry about our babies. Natural when pregnant after a loss :hugs:
I went with the Britax brand in bright red. I love it and can't wait to be pushing my baby around in it! 
Oh you are going to have so much fun researching prams and carseats :) I felt overwhelmed at first and now I feel like a pro. I even have my next carseat picked though it isn't my dream one. My dream one is way more than my husband would ever willingly spend :(


----------



## Lisa85

thats right its all so expensive. My OH is going to let me get the expensive pram i want so thats good!! i feel very overwhelmed by everything though. there is so much to choose from. I want to get the pram early so i can walk with it and the dogs so the dogs get used to it before there is a baby in it. One of my dogs hates things with wheels so need to get him out of that!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hump Day! It's crazy how the day zips by lately. 

Amy ~ Temp drop is good! Come on eggy!! Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow!

Lisa ~ is that new ticker or am I just noticing it? Either way...you're a plum! :dance:
What pram have you picked out? I love my Bugaboo! 

Laura, Jen, Jess ~ Hugs to the babies! 

Bethany ~ Its like Christmas :xmas9: when baby things arrive! 

Leslie ~ :grr: friggin :witch: 

My DH might be going out of town next week :brat: Thinking I should drive down to visit my sister...it's a 4 hour car ride. My Ma will be with me and Pierce will almost be 8 weeks old. Any opinions on if its too soon to travel with him?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Pierce normally falls asleep in my arms while nursing. They say when he is a bit older I should let him learn to self soothe, not sure how I'll go about that :shrug:


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, I did change to the fruit ticker coz i love seeing how big they are. although im a week ahead so im what ever the next fruit is. haha

Its the Bugaboo that i want. Im thinking the cameleon one... is that the one you have? is it totally worth the price?

Im not sure on the travel but it would be nice to have the help im sure and your mum will be with you. Sounds ok to me!!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel. With ur mom too u should be fine. Prob be longer than 4 hours though cos of nursing stops. 
I wouldn't take Simon in car that long but thats mainly cos of his reflux. 
Long time in car seat makes him uncomfy. 
Pierce will be fine um sure but bear in mindmay be hard for u xx
Hope it goes well for u hon xx

Hi and hugs to all. Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I was going to time the trip during his long afternoon nap in hopes of a smooth trip...wishful thinking perhaps. My pump can be battery operated, so my Mom can give him a bottle while I pump when we make a stop. I just want to do something to pass the time while my DH is gone and what better way than a visit with my sister. 

Lisa ~ A week ahead of the plum is week 13, the peach! :headspin: You are well on your way! :) I <3 my Bugaboo! Originally I wanted the cameleon, but I don't really go anywhere that the Moses basket would've been used. My friend used hers for 2 months, but she'd take it to her families house...it's a super convenient portable place for baby to sleep. I have the Bug and bought the carseat adapter and cocoon for it and am thrilled to have it. It's so easy to open and close...easy to maneuver when I'm alone and the cocoon works now for Pierce with a head support insert. I think you'll like it...you deserve a splurge.


----------



## lilesMom

angel u have it well planned, it will go great xxx
have a lovely trip xx

simon just projectiled half his bottle at me, he seems to be getting worse again.
he woke up last nt crying with tummy pains too. 
feck it!!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Thanks for the info... which ones the bug? i havent seen that one. I think my friend has the chameleon... it very easy to drive around.
What colour did you get?

Laura, Im sorry Simon i getting worse again... poor little man!


----------



## lilesMom

im taking him to doc again in 2 hrs, i think he might have milk intolerance.
i hve 5 nieces and nephews with it and allergies myself so he may do......


----------



## aaronswoman79

Poor Simon, Laura. If it is a milk intolerance at least you are finding out earlier than later. Your a great mommy! You are always on top of things when it comes to Simon's health. We went through all of this with Natalie and now Sophia. Natalie went through so many formulas. She had issues with soy, and with lactose based. We bought some extremely expensive formulas as well. Nothing ever worked. We are going through the same thing with Sophia. We first used Similac advanced. This was the formula they were giving her in the NICU. She got horrible colic with it at 2 weeks of age, and it didn't go away. She was gassy all of the time, very hard to burp and suffered a lot with that formula. We then switched to Similac Sensitive and she was much better on this one, but then one day out of nowhere she refused to eat it anymore. She flat out refused the formula, no matter how much we tried. So we switched briefly to Similac Organic... big mistake. She loved the taste but got extremely constipated with this formula and had horrible gas and irritability (almost like her body couldn't digest it), on top of that the spitting up became worse. So then we switched to the Similac for spitting up formula. She couldn't tolerate this formula as well. So we had to go back to Similac Sensitive. She doesn't enjoy drinking it, so at times we almost have to force feed her it. Keep on offering the bottle over and over and over. Of course she still spits up and at times it scary because it goes through her nose sometimes so we have to have the nasal aspirator at hand. But she has less colic and less constipation. I haven't switched formula brands because all the docs and nurses say that it could really mess up her stomach because of different formulations in the brands. But of course if it came down to it and she doesn't tolerate the Similac Sensitive I will have to do a lot of research and end up going to another formula. Laura, are you still breastfeeding Simon, and if so, how much breastmilk is he taking in? :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I have the Britax b-agile stroller system which comes with the b-safe car seat. And I can say I have had only great experiences with it. I also have the Chicco Nextfit Convertible car seat. Now that is a wonderful car seat. Only down side is that it is very bulky, its huge. But extremely safe. So happy your ultrasound went great. And I have also had technicians ask me all kinds of weird questions that have made me paranoid. And they usually are quiet because they are paying very careful attention to what they are doing while taking measurements.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx

Jess she doesnt think.its milk intolerance. He is missing symptoms for it alrifht.
She.upped his zantac cos he is up in weight again and took him off carobel.
Reflux is a bloody nightmare . Horrible to not be able to fix it for um. 
She said give it 2 weeks with extra zantac and if no improvement we can try lactose freemilk.
I took him off mymilk at 2 months old to give him comfort milk Jess.
It helped him for few weeks a lot . 
But all reflux aids seem to only work temporarily. I don't know why.
It's his christening now Sunday. ;-) should be nice. 
Hope Sophie is better soon too hon. Xx 

Hi to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, in the pic it looked like Zoey had a good amount of hair. What color is her hair? It looks reddish. Very pretty little girl. So has she lost any hair? I know some babies lose all of the hair, and some babies lose none. Either way they are adorable. I am so happy and relieved to hear that she has gained weight and 11 lbs.. that is great!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> Hey guys xx
> 
> Jess she doesnt think.its milk intolerance. He is missing symptoms for it alrifht.
> She.upped his zantac cos he is up in weight again and took him off carobel.
> Reflux is a bloody nightmare . Horrible to not be able to fix it for um.
> She said give it 2 weeks with extra zantac and if no improvement we can try lactose freemilk.
> I took him off mymilk at 2 months old to give him comfort milk Jess.
> It helped him for few weeks a lot .
> But all reflux aids seem to only work temporarily. I don't know why.
> It's his christening now Sunday. ;-) should be nice.
> Hope Sophie is better soon too hon. Xx
> 
> Hi to all xx

Laura, you said she upped his does because he is up in weight again? Isn't it good he is gaining weight? How much does he weigh now?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel. I see your mom has been staying with you for a while. How has that been going? How man children did your mom have? I see Pierce is gaining a ton of weight!! He sure made up for being born a tad bit early. I am sure he is probably close to or at the same weight as Sophie right now! Sophie is somewhere between 12 and 13 lbs at 13 weeks. Docs say she is still on the small side in weight. But I think she is doing great from when she was born at only 6 lbs!! Maybe you could post a recent pic of pierce soon? I will try and post a recent pic of Sophie soon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, so sorry AF showed. :( I hope and pray that you fall pregnant as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany. I know you are already thinking about having more children. Do you have any idea how long after Lorelei (I hoped I spelled her name correctly) is born that you want to start trying for another baby? Do you feel ready for Lorelei hon? These next few weeks will go by super quickly!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Crazy week this past week... turned 33 on tuesday (yikes!), CZ drama, scan, work drama...sigh lol Hope everyone is well!!! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, are you going to get a baby doll to put in the stroller? That is what I have read for dogs. Well, I have read it for cats too but I don't know that it would make a difference to my kitty. He just wants to ride in the basket under the stroller. The stinker!

Angel, wow you are tough! Not sure if I would want to travel that long with a baby. It sucks because my family is over 6 hours away and I would love to be down with the baby at Christmas. But I just don't think I could do that drive :-/

Laura, sorry that your boy is in pain. :(

Jessica, you totally spelled Lorelei's name right :D
I do feel ready for my baby. Being pregnant makes me nervous. I feel like I could protect her better outside the womb if that makes sense. My sister who has had losses said that she always feel better when she has them in her arms too.
I think that since it took us so long to conceive Lorelei that we will NTNP after she is here. Sometimes I think that it would be nice to just have her for a few years but I don't think getting pregnant is so easy either so I just become very insecure at the thought of putting it off.
Want to hear something neurotic? I was up half the night yesterday obsessing over the name that I would like to name a second daughter and how matchy it is with hers. I hate matchy names :(

Amy, this will be a lucky year for you! And I hope this is your lucky cycle <3 


I am so stressed out about my NSTs every week. I'm afraid that I will fail them. I don't really notice a pattern for my baby. Some days she is active and other days are quiet and nerve-wracking. 
Also, I got so mad about one of my orders! I was double charged. Emailed the customer service complaining. Never received a reply but have noticed that the transactions were cancelled. So now I have products being shipped to me that I haven't been charged for at all. It is so confusing. Ugh. And it makes me hulk angry.


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, Im not sure about 3 wheeler prams. i worry they will fall over easy!?
so many people have told me the technicians question was just standard but i came out of the scan more worried than when i went in!! stupid lady. im going somewhere else next time.
You're such a good mummy! your girls are lucky to have you! :hugs:

Amy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hopefully this will be the lucky month for you! did you make a wish from your birthday cake candles?!

Bethany, haha!! that hadnt crossed my mind. Ill look like some crazy lady with a baby doll in a pram! lol Thats cute your cat wants to get in the bottom. Maybe he can come on walks with you in there. haha
Maybe you will get it for free! yay! haha


----------



## Impatientwait

Hi all! Not sure if anyone remembers me, been a while since i posted in here, but i'm finally pregnant again, almost 8 weeks. Had a scare last thursday due to a subchronic hemmorage, but everything seems normal. I was 6 weeks 5 days with red spotting, which is now only brownish pink, they said it should just bleed out. We also heard the heartbeat of 120 bpm that night at the ER. Anyone have stories of having these Hemmorages and everything working out? My first appt. is next wednesday and I cant wait!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Jess it is good he us gaining. But it also means docs are less likely to help him.
Theu don't seem to see ihis distress and sick tummy as I do ;-)
I knowmyself what's upsetting him isn't huge cos he is thriving.
But I want him comfortable oo. 
He is 18.6 pounds now ;-) 
Getting hard to carry around 
Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Impatientwait said:


> Hi all! Not sure if anyone remembers me, been a while since i posted in here, but i'm finally pregnant again, almost 8 weeks. Had a scare last thursday due to a subchronic hemmorage, but everything seems normal. I was 6 weeks 5 days with red spotting, which is now only brownish pink, they said it should just bleed out. We also heard the heartbeat of 120 bpm that night at the ER. Anyone have stories of having these Hemmorages and everything working out? My first appt. is next wednesday and I cant wait!

Hi ;-) I think I was in hosp having Simon when u are hete. 
Congrats hon. Xx
My.sis in law had this on 2 of her preg . With 1 of them she bled nearly evety day.
That little girl is now 2 and perfect. ;-)
I think the positioning of it matters . U must hve one in less dangerous position to say docs said it would take care of its self xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I hve 3 wheel pram and I love it xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Impatient, Congratulations! i dont think i was here when you were. Welcome back tho.

Laura, That opens up even more options now!! haha

TMI alert: im getting really bad gassy pains... is this normal?


----------



## lilesMom

totally normal hon, i burped like a man when preg :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello and let you know I will probably be MIA for a few days. Leaving for family event to NJ soon and will be back at some point Sunday. Will try to catch up Sunday. Just bumming a little but usual monthly bumming. AF is also taking a turn for the worst just in time for leaving.

Yay for scan Lisa and happy belated bday Amy! Hope everyone is doing well and talk soon.


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies and Happy friday!

Impatient, congrats on your pregnancy! Sorry that you had a scare but hopefully you will now be able to enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!



Storked said:


> I am so stressed out about my NSTs every week. I'm afraid that I will fail them. I don't really notice a pattern for my baby. Some days she is active and other days are quiet and nerve-wracking.
> Also, I got so mad about one of my orders! I was double charged. Emailed the customer service complaining. Never received a reply but have noticed that the transactions were cancelled. So now I have products being shipped to me that I haven't been charged for at all. It is so confusing. Ugh. And it makes me hulk angry.

Oh no!!!! No stressed out Bethany!!!!!!!!!! I hear ya on wanting to just be able to hold her and take care of here on the outside. And grrr to being doulbe charged!!! Stupid question but what is NST? :oops: what do the drs say about her changes in activity? Do they say its normal? Big hugs to you hun!!



Lisa85 said:


> Amy, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hopefully this will be the lucky month for you! did you make a wish from your birthday cake candles?!

Thank you!!! I didnt have actual birthday cake but I did make a little wish that day. Just want things to turn around for my hubby and I already. :(

Leslie, have a great trip!!!!! :place:

Angel, hope your little guy is sleeping better and that you and your hubby are getting some rest!!

Jess & Jen, love and hugs to you and your girls!!

:wave: to anyone I missed!!!

AFM~ Still waiting... scan yesterday showed that I had two follies in the running (one on each side). They werent quite ready yet though since one was at about 14mm and the other about 12 so I have to go in for another scan on Sunday to see where Im at. Im on CD 13 today and I was hoping to get a + opk today or tomorrow but I dont know if thats going to happen. My RE said that things are progressing but just not fast. :dohh:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, technically my Britax stroller doesn't have 3 wheels. It has 4. The first two are just close together up front ;)
My cat wouldn't want to be in the stroller if I took it outside. He hates going out. When he does go out I carry him in the let carrier backpack. Then I get crazy looks from people because they can hear him crying and me arguing with him lol.
Yup gas is normal. The worst was when it wouldn't go anywhere and just make me hurt :blush:

Impatient, congrats!
I haven't dealt with the hemorrhage but if they said it should bleed out then I bet you will be fine. I know it is hard not to worry though when you see blood.

Laura, Simon is thriving for sure :)

Leslie, have fun with your family. I don't blame you for feeling bummed. I had some really dark times when TTC. We are here for you to vent. I want you to know that. This will always be a TTC thread first and foremost :hugs:

Amy, how fast does your RE want things to progress? What are the follies like when mature? I hope that you release two eggs and get rainbow twins. That would be amazing! IUI this cycle right? 
Not a stupid question! NSTs are non-stress tests. Just monitoring her movement and heart rate to make sure that she is doing ok in there. She is just normally asleep during the day so I worry that she won't be active enough. 
Yeah unfortunately the slow days and fast days are pretty normal for babies. Sometimes they are just busy growing. Or maybe they are just lazy. :-/
Yes I have a feeling that you know exactly what I mean about wanting to take care of them outside. We don't quite trust our bodies do we? :hugs: I think about you with every lovenox injection. We will do anything for them. You will get your happy, healthy baby. <3 love you Amy.


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany a few times I had to drink ribena ( surgary non fizzy black currant drink ) to get Simon awake for nst. Xx


----------



## Storked

Sugary drinks really don't get my girl moving. I have tried orange juice and non-caffeinated soda :-/
Maybe pickles would do the trick. She also responds to anything that I crave and eat. I had tacos yesterday and she went nuts. I don't know. WAH :(


----------



## lilesMom

Other surgary drinks used not do for some strange reason. Just Capri sun and ribena ;-) 
No news here. Im driven demented trying to fix milkys reflux for him. I hate seeing him llike this. 
He has had enough crap in his small life.
I just want him comfy. 
His christening it tomoro and the joy has gone out of it now. 
I don't know it he will be ok for .the dsy. He hates crowds and noise.
I may hve to just bring him home early 
Im a bit downy today. Maybe af is due


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm so sorry for all that you are going through Laura. I hope milky feels better for his Christening. Hopefully as he grows older, his reflux will ease up. Do they have any idea why his reflux is so bad? With my 2 daughters, I think it has something to do with them being born early. My daughter Natalie suffered horrific reflux. She use to spit up and projectile vomit every single day. I have no idea how we were able to get her to put on weight. She also suffered apnea due to to extremely large adenoids and tonsils. This helped a lot with the apnea. She had the surgery when she was not even 1 year old. Laura, I hate it that our babies have to suffer with reflux and other ailments. I wish there were a magic pill to take all of Simon's suffering away. :( .I am glad that he can at least put a smile on his face in those adorable pics. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have been up all night just so depressed. I miss the baby I lost. I still picture her face.. every single day. I remember her tiny little feet, tiny ears.. everything about her. I struggle through this everyday. I don't even like to talk about it on here because it has become too painful. And also I don't want to bring all of you down. I don't know how I am ever going to get over this. I thought with Sophia here I would feel happier and so blessed, but I constantly wonder about my other baby. You want to know the saddest and most shameful thing. I never changed the name on the death/birth certificate (don't even know what to call the certificate). Remember we were told we had a boy? She was actually a girl, her gender wasn't fully discernible yet. I don't know why we have put off giving her a proper name. I don't know if it is because I don't want to revisit what happened. But I am going to tell my husband to pull out the certificate this weekend and we will name her. I can't put this off anymore. :nope:


----------



## Storked

Laura, I am so sorry for you girls having to deal with the reflux :hugs:

Jessica, you cannot put an expiration date on grief. You are not bringing anyone here down by talking about your baby. This is a safe place. 
Rainbows can be incredibly healing in their ways but we will always remember that there should have been another. That someone is missing. And I think it is hard when it feels like we are the only ones who think about them. When people ask if this is my first I always answer yes but it doesn't feel honest. No, I was pregnant with another once and I lost them. They still count to me, you know?
Name your girl. And feel free to talk about her. It is ok to think about her and to miss her :hugs:
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/67F208D4-ED3B-4B57-8BA6-C83C06BD4283-1917-000001E246B23877.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Jess he is such a goid baby when he has nobtummy pain and isnt refluxing. He is either smiling or asleep ;-)
He is super good. Just really unlucky to hve reflux on top of the rest.
I blame the kepprA. The seizure suppressing med. He was 5 days early too butbthats mot much. 
He is teething now too the poor poppet 

Aw jess hugs my pet xxx
It may give u some peace to name her 
Maybe get a balloon with her name on and go to a park and let ur beautifull angel go ny releasing it. Xx.
I dont think of lile as much anymore but still do in patches. But mostly fondly mow.
Hugs honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany u just madee cry but in a good way xx
I think maybe I hve a little suppressed anger over Simons stroke and pther health problems. 
Id love if I.could take um.for him and he could live a normal baby life ;-)
It's so unfair on him. 
A stroke. Broken shoulder. Heart murmur. Seizures. Reflux and hemiplegia on right side .
All by 4 months. Not f-ing fair. 
I love him somuch. It killsme to see him struggle.


----------



## lilesMom

Not that he us struggling right.now thank god. He is sound asleep on top.of me. ;-)
Ok I'm done with feeling sorry for us again. Just needed to admit I'm struggling a bit and cry to feel better ;-) such a girl ;-)

Love to all. 
Angels to mind us all. 
Il be friends with um now again ;-)


----------



## Lisa85

What is this forum for but to talk about the things we cant say elsewhere or wont be understood by others. Thats how we all ended up here... we have all struggled in different ways some more than others and thats what brings us together to make us stronger as bethany said.

Laura, Poor Simon has suffered more than he should have but he has you as a wonderful mum who takes care of him and thats what he knows.

Jess, I dont know the full story but it sounds like it was a painful experience. im sure where ever she is she is happy and looking over you and your family. Lauras idea of the balloon sounds like a good idea and try and make that your memory of her. You have had more pain than anyone should and you're still here being a great mum and a wonderful person. You really are my hero. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Lisa xxx
I feel on top of the world again. 
We had christening yest and had a brilliant day. 
Simon reflux is a lot better. Fingers crossed it lasts . Xx
How r u now hon? Still sicky? Hope not xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ :hugs: I second Bethany's sentiment and love Laura's balloon idea. I still think of the book Heaven is For Real...I don't have the courage to read it yet, but it gives me a smidge of peace thinking my babies are in heaven and guided Pierce to me. And naming your dear angel may give you a bit of closure...though mine were early mmc, I named them and wrote them letters. :hugs:

Laura ~ So happy Milky's Christening went well. The two of you deserve a break! Praying for brighter days all around! 

Hi Bethany, Jen, Leslie & Lisa. Hope you've had a good weekend.

Amy ~ Some :dust: and grow eggy grow!! 

Afm ~ Dealt with a clogged milk duct...bloody hell that was super super painful! Pierce actually stretched his feedings and my poor ta-ta's were still producing for a cluster feeding milk monster! I'm going to be more diligent on checking and pumping any knots after P's feedings. That was too close to becoming a real issue (mastitis) and so very painful. Thankfully my Mom is still here to hold my hand through these tough times...my DH is great, but cannot relate like a female can :flower:

xoxo Going to try to sleep and praying Pierce continues spacing his feedings out! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks hon. Xx
I had s clogged duct. I got mastitis bit when weaning too. Pain was really bad.hugs xxx hope feel better


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura the lactation consultant I talked with over the phone said I caught the knot (that was as long and wide as your pointer finger) early. I used warm compress, hot shower, Pierce nursing, then me pumping and ice packs...all the while I was massaging the knot...it darn near wouldn't break up. It finally broke at 1am! Made for a painful day...I hope yours was more tolerable.


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, im so glad the christening went well and that simon is feeling better today. 
Im doing pretty good. Ive been getting a sore back and having some aches and pain mostly on the sides of my tummy. Im assuming its stretching related?!? Ive been kinda paranoid today... everytime i go to the toilet im still scared of seeing blood every time i wipe. :( Im sure everything is probably fine though.

Angel, thats sounds very painful! Good that you caught it early! how did you know what to do!!
Hope you can get some quality sleep in! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel mine happened when I used that stupid rented pump that didnt work properly.
Had to pump like crazy for a day and a half to get rid. 
Then had mastitis when weaning. It's yucky. HAd to get antib and pain killers. But I caught it early too ud say xx 
Glad it broke for u hon xx 
Very not nice thing to hve xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa id love to tell u that I stopped doing that bit I checked after wiping formy whole preg xxx
Hugs xx
Yeah it'd normal to hve pains. But does freak u out xx 
Everything in.u has to move and stretch for bub x 
So long as pain isn't really bad and no bleeding sounds totally normal x
I agree with Bethany. I loved being preg but it's very reassuring when they exit ;-)
U can physically see if they r ok. Xx 
Would u think of a Doppler? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all. Xxx

I feel myself again for first time in ages ;-)
Simon is somuch better so I relaxed properly yest and enjoyed myself


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!!

Angel and Laura.. OUCH!!!!!!!! Im so sorry that you ladies had to go through that but thank god you are here to tell us what to do in the event we have this happen to us. Jeez, sounds so painful and so sorry it had to happen to you girls.

Angel, glad that you are able to get some Zzz in between P's feedings now. 

Laura, so so so happy to hear that Simon is doing better hun! Big hugs to you and him and I hope he continues to thrive!

Lisa, How are you feeling these days??

Leslie, how are you hun? Where are you at in your cycle now??

Bethany, how are you feeling these days hun? Im sure you are exhausted. So crazy that youre princess is going to be here soon! :cloud9:

Jen, hope you are doing ok. I temporarily deactivated my FB account (just needed a little break) so I havent been able to check on you there. :hugs:

Jess, How are you and Sophia doing?

Hope I didnt miss anyone!

AFM~ have had a couple of US's and it shows that Im SLOWLY progressing but getting there. My next scan is tomorrow morning and it everything looks good, then we might get a trigger then IUI the next 2 days. FX!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Fx for u Amy. Xxx 
It's so def ur turn now. 
I lit a candle at the grotto for u again the other day. 
U really deserve ur rainbow and I hope u get him or her this cycle xxx
Love u xx


----------



## mommylov

Awww thank you so much Laura!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I cant wait to follow u through ur preg and swap stories and advice with u hon xx 
Im sure it's soon for u xx


----------



## mommylov

Oh I so cant wait! Its been so wonderful seeing just about all of the "original" group as well as new comers go on to have thier rainbows or are pregnant with them. Its honestly what gives me hope. Even though I get discouraged because its been this long and Im still trying, I learn new things everyday from you girls and am so so so happy to have met you ALL! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I know hon. It's totally beyond due to u now. Come on god.
Wonderfull parents available for lucky lo.
Make it happen pretty please. 
This is gonna sound weird but u know me and angels and stutv ;-)
Ur little angels are gonna do it for u this time I think. 
Xx I hope that gut feeling I hve is right. Xxx


----------



## mommylov

I have to believe that they will help too! I feel optomistic because it worked the 1st try with the last IUI but Im trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Its good to have you girls ahead coz i can get some great advice. Im glad your feeling more yourself. It must be a great feeling. Did you ever feel yourself during your pregnancy?
i asked my OH about buying a doppler a few weeks ago and he thought it was a bad idea coz i would freak out if i couldnt find it. Did you have one?

Amy, i hope this is your month. Ill keep my fingers, and toes and legs and arms crossed for you. Does the IUI have a high success rate? I will look forward to hearing your great news soon! 
Im feeling pretty good. im glad the nausea is gone now if only i could get some energy going to get things done around the house.

:hi: and :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy sorry I fell asleep xxx 

Lisa I felt better towards the start to middle of second tri. 
But I was a bit nervous all the time but it got better as my preg got later xx 
I had a Doppler I borrowed from my sil from I think 8 weeks until she got preg ;-)
I was feeling mmovement by then anyway. 
I loved it. I tried not yo overuse it cos I don't think he liked it but it was great for reassurance.
At ur stage u should be good to find hb unless u hve placenta on front wall or bub is hiding behind blood vessels. 
Once u get the hang of it and bub is big u will find hb 99% of the time.
U do jve to keep in mind it may find 
itime to find and if u dont find it. Rest and try again. It doesn'teamon the worst xx

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow tons to catch up on and hopefully I caught everything!

Lisa love the scan pics and glad you are feeling better! 13 weeks already!! Have you spilled the beans to most everyone?

Jen how are you and Zoey?

Angel sorry for painful clog you went through but glad it is better! I don't even think of those things honestly! Did you decide on your road trip?

Amy yay for this month! Lets make it so you get your BFP and I follow after for next month, that would be fabulous! I realized AF will be due on October 15... Pregnancy and infant loss awareness day. I'm on CD 8 today. I think we are about 10 days apart?

Bethany AF was same as last month. Seems that a long light then heavy AF may be my norm. Maybe my body has adjusted to how it should be. Since I hadn't been off the pill in years I didn't know how it would be. How are you feeling? What does MFM stand for? Did they say you will be induced next month? 

Laura sorry about Simon but so glad thy things are a bit better and christening went great! Feeling yourself is the best :) seems so tough to find yourself after loss, ttc, and then having baby. How do you think you did it? Just time?

Jess so sorry about how you are feeling about your loss :( as the other girls said this is the place to discuss it. Have you thought of naming or doing the balloon? Maybe reading loss books, seeing a therapist or something like that would e helpful? Hope you are feeling better.

AFM CD 8 and will start BDing tomorrow. I have figured out when DH's schedule is best for BD and luckily he has a few days off this week so it works. I would love to be pregnant before my due date would have been in December but not sure if that will happen. I have my annual appt next month so if I am not pregnant and go to that appt I will be going with a list of questions.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all of you are doing great. 

Laura, I admire you so much. You are such a strong woman. I cannot imagine going through what you have gone through. Simon has a wonderful mama! And YOU are my hero. :hugs:

Amy, I pray that this is your month. If you get pregnant this month along with Leslie that would be fantastic! FX for you and Leslie this month. :hugs:

Angel. So sorry about the blocked duct. That sounds so painful. I can say I have never suffered this. Seeing as how I have never had an actual letdown of milk, since I have always had issues with breastfeeding and milk supply. I am glad that that you are feeling better now. :hugs:

Bethany, you are getting closer and closer. I can't wait until you post baby pics. I want to see beautiful Lorelei!! :hugs:

Lisa, time to let out a sigh of relief. 13 weeks!! yay!! Time is going by for you quickly also. Hopefully, now that you are in you 2nd Trimester you can start to relax and have less anxieties and worries. :hugs:

Hi Jen!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Lisa85 said:


> Amy, i hope this is your month. Ill keep my fingers, and toes and legs and arms crossed for you. Does the IUI have a high success rate? I will look forward to hearing your great news soon!
> Im feeling pretty good. im glad the nausea is gone now if only i could get some energy going to get things done around the house.

I think it depends on the individual but I have only had one and it worked on the first shot so Im feeling pretty good about it. Im glad that you are feeling well!!!



lilesMom said:


> Amy sorry I fell asleep xxx

hehe no worries! You need to get all the sleep you can when you can! :sleep::hugs:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy yay for this month! Lets make it so you get your BFP and I follow after for next month, that would be fabulous! I realized AF will be due on October 15... Pregnancy and infant loss awareness day. I'm on CD 8 today. I think we are about 10 days apart?

Yup, ten days apart! Interesting that AF is due on that day for you but I hope that its the day that you get your BFP!!!!! How fun would it be to join the preggy ladies and be bumo buddies! :)

Angel, Bethany, Jess, Jen.... :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:wave: to anyone I missed!

AFM~ Scan went well this morning... still got 2 follies in the running (20mm & 18.5mm) and lining is at 11.5 as well so tomorrow will be trigger and IUI#1 and thursday will be IUI#2. Im PRAYING this is it and we are on our way to our forever baby.


----------



## mommylov

Jess we posted at the same time! heheh Thanks hun!! How are things with you?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Very scary thing happened today. Natalie (my 7 year old) has asthma and has been sick with a cold. She has had a bad cough and this morning she started spitting up blood. Looked very worrisome. So my husband went straight to the emergency room with her. I am so scared there is something seriously wrong with her or that she has Pneumonia. I still haven't heard from them, so I am gonna call him. There is something else that I haven't shared with you ladies. We were going through some pictures we took recently and we noticed Natalie's left eye in some of the pics had a white reflection, instead of the usual red eye. I didn't look through these pics when we first took them and it was last Christmas! And I know that white glow in the eye can be a sign of a childhood eye cancer called Retinoblastoma. Not sure if any of you ladies have heard of this. But if you ever take pictures of your babies and see a white glow in the pupil or over any part of the eye in more than a couple pictures, take them to a Pediatric Opthamologist as soon as possible, just to rule out Retinoblastoma. I hope to God that Natalie doesn't have this. One thing that is very reassuring is that her eyesight is still very good in her left eye, there is no sign of any bulging of the eye, redness, headaches. And we just went through some baby pictures recently and noticed the same white reflection in the same eye. That was 7 years ago and if it were Retinoblastoma she would definitely already be very sick by now because it is a very aggressive cancer. So we are hoping it is either nothing (normal reflection of her eye lense) or at least something very treatable. The mc I had had definitely made me very paranoid about everything. But from what I have read, I did the right thing taking her to the doctors for the eye issue. So she has an appointment very soon at Children's Hospital in Oakland.


----------



## mommylov

OHmy gosh Jess!!!!! Im so sorry to hear all this! Please keep us posted and I hope that you are able to talk to your husband soon to find out whats going on! I think its great that you are really on top of things. Looking at pictures and paying attention to the reflection is not something I wouldve even known to look into or pay attention to. I hope that everything is ok with all of your girls hun. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I wouldn't have thought about doing it either. A couple of months ago I happened to read about Retinoblastoma by chance. A sign of red eye is a sign of healthy blood flow to the eyes. A white reflection can indicate something blocking the blood flow, like a tumor right behind the eye. Or it can be normal reflection or something more minor. It can even mean cataracts. Of course we rather the outcome be any of those but Cancer. :hugs: to you Amy!!


----------



## mommylov

For sure!!! Im praying for you lovebug!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Leslie I think time is a big factor but letting go is another. 
Once I came to terms with the fact that sometimes bad s**t happens t good people for no reason we can think of. ;-) 
I had to realise thatmaybe losing lile saved her from.something awfull she would hve had if she got here.
Also I think.of her as happy and never in pain and il meet her again.
Helps me the most. Xx
And last but not least I focus on what I do hve. Not what I lost.
Works most days ;-) xxx hugs xxx
Best of luck with bd and sticky bfp xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks honey love u lots and lots xx
I'm so glad we all found each other here.
Ye r more my friends and my rock than most real life friends ;-)
Xxx

Amy I feel quietly confident for u xxx
Fingers crossed so hard xx 

Jess I ope nat is ok hon xxx p
Keep us posted xx

How are the rest of my.girl's ? Xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, it is ok to admit to the struggles and to have a cry. You will feel better, promise. And we will support you lady :hugs:
Hurray for christening!

Angel, that clogged milk duct sounded so painful! Glad you broke it up before it became worse :-/

Amy, sending you rainbow twin dust/luck/EVERYTHING! Love you :kiss:
So excited about the IUI, especially since it worked last <3
LOVE the term forever baby. It is perfect honey.

Lisa, I kind of agree with your OH about the Doppler. I have been reassured by mine before and scared by mine too (it isn't always yes easy for me to find the HB so I tend to panic).

Leslie, I am also send you very relaxing pregnancy dust for this cycle. I can understand wanting to be pregnant before your angel's due date. We are here for you :hugs:
MFM is maternal fetal medicine doctor. :) my doctor didn't say for sure that I would be induced next month but she did seem to want to induce at 38 weeks which is next month. I can't wait until I have a date. I feel like a turd for admitting that though.
How did you enjoy your time with family?

Jessica, how are you feeling love?
Oh be sure to update us on Natalie. My brother's kids always have eye issues from birth :-/ good to know about the white reflection 

Sorry to not be on as much girls. I am just exhausted. I very slowly waddle everywhere. I don't know if I said or not but we have the swing set up already and then the white noise/nursery projector came in. I have been watching it in bed with the cat. My husband says that Lorelei is spoiled. I think that he is jealous ;)
I'm jealous too. Babies have cool stuff. Seriously, why don't they make swings for adults to be rocked to sleep in?
NST on Thursday and then 34 weeks on Friday. Anxious as always to meet my girl.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I am so happy to see you on here! Honey, you are so so close. I can't believe how quickly the time is going by. How are you feeling, besides the exhaustion. Where has the time gone? I feel like it was just yesterday that you announced your bfp on here. I pray the same happens for Amy. One day she announces her bfp and then all of the sudden she is in her 3rd trimester awaiting the arrival of her rainbow baby. I know how you are feeling Bethany. There are so many things going through your mind at this point. I also had the non stress tests, they can actually be very stressful. I know this time will go very quickly for you and before you know it, Lorelei will be in your arms!! Sorry if I am a little scattered, had a few glasses of wine tonight. lol. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I think once the first trimester is past then it all goes rather quickly. The third trimester seems very fast. I hope my energy picks back up soonish because I still have a lot of cleaning that I would like to get done around the apartment.
Psst...you aren't scattered. I hope you enjoyed the wine :) I actually saw a Pinterest recipe for a mixed wine drink that looked really tasty. I think it was the color and the berries in it. Having black cherry soda at lunch today and am stupidly excited over it lol.
It will be amazing when Amy gets her forever baby. I fully intend to annoy her by asking her a million questions about her pregnancy and baby every day hehe. <3

Cat is getting annoyed at me for playing Halloween radio on Pandora. It is his nap time and he doesn't like that kind of racket. But I am trying to motivate myself into doing the laundry and washing dishes.


----------



## mommylov

Awww thanks ladies for the well wishes.. .you all are just simply the BEST!

Jess, you dont sound scattered at all.. enjoy that wine momma!!!!! How did it go yesterday with Natalie? What did you husband say?

Bethany, I cant believe how fast the time has gone as well. It seems like yesterday we were counting down the time for you to leave for Thailand then you got this wonderful surprise before you left and now here you are... so close to meeting your little girl. Just so happy for you!!!! XOXOXOO

Lisa, You will be next! You being in your second tri is amazing too!!! Hope that you are enjoying your pregnancy now and that time flies for you! Are you going to find out what youre having?

Leslie, so so so hope that you get your BFP this cycle. What a great way to remember national loss day for you.. it will be the day you got great news about your son/daughter! :cloud9:

Angel, Hope P has been letting his mommy get some gooo Zzz in. Dont know if you have tried this but I read that babies are very sensitive to light and that if you put a blanket or blackout shades in their room (They say its safe to do this around 6 weeks old) then they tend to sleep in a little longer (like 6 am). They say to still have them go to bed early like 7-8 and with the blackout shades they stay asleep longer. Since you dohave to feed more often the small they are, they said that you can have dim light on so that they stay kind of asleep and feed. 

Laura, how are you and your Prince Milky doing?? Hope that things are well!

Jen, I hope that you are ok. Has anyone heard from her??

:hugs: to everyone!!!!!

AFM~ got my HCG trigger today so IUI is set from tomorrow morning and Friday morning!


----------



## Storked

True Amy, I really loved counting down to Thailand! I think I need to plan another overseas trip when TTC because it certainly takes the mind off of some of the other stresses in life <3
I am really really REALLY hoping for rainbow twins in your near future! :)


----------



## mommylov

I dont remember if anyone had a trigger here but I had one this morning and Im super crampy. Its not O cramps though more like gassy/uterine cramp... oye :(


----------



## Storked

Amy, maybe Horsey has had a trigger. Not sure. Are the cramps a side effect from it? That stinks.
Though it will all be worth it for rainbow twins.


I'm going to say rainbow twins every chance I get until it happens!


----------



## mommylov

LOL!!!!!!!! I cant remember if she did or not.. I should ask her!


----------



## Storked

Amy, my memory is right there with yours. I am just not sure lol! But if she hasn't I bet she could direct you to people that have and could give you good advice on it for sure <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. So apparently Natalie had a nose bleed during the night, but it was deep enough that it went down her throat instead, causing her to spit up blood in the morning. Thank God it wasn't Pneumonia. She did have an asthma treatment at the hospital for her wheezing. We have the doctors appointment for her eyes in early October, so lets hope that comes out fine also. Sophia has been teething and is super cranky, she has been refusing the bottle lately. Poor thing. She is getting teeth super early. Kinda weird since dh and I got our first teeth kind of later than average. Oh, and my husband has been acting like a total jerk lately.. forgot to mention that. But that is a whole 'nother story. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany thanks xx
Lorelei will be here before u knowvit. 
Last few weeks are tough but all so worth it xx
They become a fond memory fast even though it doesnr feel like it now xx

Amy fx for u honey xxx 
Simon is asleep now. He has been getting tummy pains .
May be increase un zantac. 
They now wanna check his eyes. They think his left eye is turned out.
I dont see it but better to check I suppose. 
They r checking swallow too. 
I think they r afraid its from stroke not reflux now too
We will hve to wait and see. Fx 
Hope ur iui does the trick hon xxx :dust:


Jess hope ye r all well xx

Hi and hugs to all.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess we posted at same time xx

Thank god Nat is ok hon. Xx
Fx for her eye app. Xx
Boo to dh. They can be so dumb sometimes. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh and Simon has been teething on and off for weeks. No teeth though
He has 2 fine white lumps where his bottom front teeth will be


----------



## aaronswoman79

same with Sophie. She loves to have me massage and put pressure on her gums. She chews my finger like crazy. But other times its to painful for anything to touch her gums. She always has her hands in her mouth as well. Quick question. Does Simon hiccup a lot, along with his reflux? Sophie has horribly painful hiccups, and usually spits up either right before or during hiccups. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah he ddoes hon. 
All part of stupid reflux ;-)
I'm taking Simon to sacral cranial osteopath tomoro.
They recommended it at appointment yest.
Hoping it helps him loads ;-) 
Il let ye know. Xx

Jen r u ok. Yr missing ages xx


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, Ive just been telling people as i see them as its very obvious these days. I havent put it on FB or anything yet. I told my nan last night and she was so excited. She is very old and has terrible short term memory and she kept forgetting everything we talk about that day but she remembered that i was pregnant the whole time.
Thats great that your DH will be more available for Bding this time... hopefully this will be it!!! :dust:

Jess, i think im more anxious than i was before... i think before its unchartered territory now and i dont know what to expect or what could be bad signs. Also ive been reading to many random thread on here and hearing horror stories. Ive banned myself from threads that im not already subscribed to.
Im glad it was nothing serious with natalie!

Amy, Would you be super excited if you ended up with twins??
We will find out what it is... everyone keeps telling me its a girl so we will see!! We can only agree on a girls name so that would make life easy! haha

Bethany. I dont think i will buy a doppler... might make i worse.
I think your allowed to spoil your baby... its going to be an experience like nothing else and why not enjoy it to the max!! haha. I just found out the pram i want is more expensive than i thought and my OH isnt to pleased about that. Its going to be a little harder to convince him now! haha. im sure ill get it though! If i lived in america i could get it cheap!!! :growlmad:
Cant wait to see your little girl and hear your birth story.
Can we have a bump pic update yet?!? i love bump pics!

Laura, Good luck with the appointment!

AFM, my lower back is getting really sore. Its causing me to have crappy nights sleep. I was sleeping really goo until now. I am prone to lower back pain.. i get it really bad during AF so i kinda anticipate this pain is here to stay! Im not feeling sick at all but i still have no energy! its annoying!

A friend of a friend just used my girl baby name!!! so mad!! i didnt know anyone with this name until now!!! GRRRRR
My girl name is ELENA (pronounced El-lane-a) apparently she is pronouncing it El-ee-na. GRRRRR now im confused about the spelling.


----------



## Storked

I just had to open a new tab for baby and bump. My other page wasn't loading. If I had to respond from my iPhone...it wouldn't happen :(
Also, I highly regret "updating" my iPad. I am opposed to all change.

Jessica, glad that was the source of the blood! And the asthma treatment probably helped her feel much better too. Early October is right around the corner. Can't wait for an update <3
Sorry your husband has been a jerk lately. They can be such asses sometimes.

Laura, hope the appointment tomorrow helps Simon out! What are you doing for his teething? Does it pain him? Seems about half and half in my family, with half the babies hurting and the other half going on as normal.

Lisa, haha define cheap ;) my husband complained about our travel system and it hardly broke the bank. Men!
Will post a bump pic on Friday when I am 34 weeks. I have my husband take nicer pictures on the even weeks lol.
With your back hurting already you may want to invest in a pregnancy body pillow. I must warn you though that your OH may try to hog it when you are in bed lol. I swear, in his sleep my husband tries to steal my snoogle from me.
Eventually your energy should pick up again but it will be gone again by the third tri ;)
Also, I know some Elenas and they all pronounce it like you had planned, El-lane-a. I have never heard it said el-ee-na.
Do you think you will use the name anyways if it is a girl?


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, well not really cheap... i found it on amazon for like $999 but they dont ship to australia. The RRP in Australia is $1559. The cheapest i can find it online here is about $1215. He will let me buy it it will just take him a bit of time to get used to the idea. Also he's never seen it so hes taking my word its good!
Yay for bump pic... i cant wait!
I might have to get a pillow... i made my OH change sides of the bed coz i know your supposed to sleep on your left as much as possible and i had being breathed on while I'm sleep (weird i know!).
Thats good to hear about the name... hopefully most people will know how to pronounce it without being told. Its not very common in australia.
Ill still use the name coz we both love it and she just a girl i know from school that i dont talk to at all. We just have mutual friends so hopefully they wont think im copying.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I'd say that you could take him to the store to show it to him but I don't think men are all that picky about that sort of thing lol. My husband thinks it is all the same.
I doubt that they will think that you are copying. It may catch on!

NST went exactly how I thought it would. Despite eating breakfast before, Lorelei was wandering at first, then they had me change positions and then she kept falling asleep. Eventually they had me drink some juice to wake her and apparently that did the trick (I seriously feel nothing after drinking juice). So yeah, I spent a good chunk of my morning at the doc's office.
I am so thankful to be seeing my OB twice a week. It is reassuring. And honestly, I am so anxious to meet my girl. More than ever. I have had two friends suffer late losses recently. It breaks my heart for them. And now I am more of a worry wart than ever.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, so glad the juice did the trick and Lorelei started kicking away. I had to go through the non stress tests with Natalie and with Sophia. Natalie literally failed all of the non stress tests. She was asleep during the tests and not even the juice woke her up. The would also do those mini shocks over my stomach, not sure they have done that with you, but they would give me small shocks to see if it startled her (mean, I know :( ) .They eventually induced me because they didn't like her lack of movement. But I already knew her sleep pattern. She was always sound asleep during the NST and she wouldn't wake up for anything. She was never a big kicker, she would kick during the night and early morning hours. But honestly she was never very active in the womb. But look at Natalie now, she is anything but inactive now, she actually has adhd!! Now with Sophia it is a different story. She went for her first NST when I was 36 + 4 days, and she passed the test with flying colors. The very next day, 36 + 5 days I started bleeding. Got induced on 36 + 6 days and gave birth to her at 37 weeks exactly. If I wouldn't have rushed to the hospital I could have lost Sophia, I was having the beginning of a placental abruption. I knew to never ignore bleeding towards the end of my pregnancy, I had just been reading about placental abruption minutes before I started bleeding. Knew that I had to rush to the hospital as soon as it happened. Thank God I didn't lose her. Bethany, that is so sad that your friends had late pregnancy losses. How far along were they? My thoughts and prayers go out to them. So sad and heartbreaking. :nope: . :hugs: to you sweetie, Lorelei will be here so soon. Love you! :kiss:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, one of the girls in my rainbow group said they needed to "buzz" her baby to wake him up. They had an ultrasound afterwards and he was such a frowny little baby, clearly still in a bad mood from being woken up! It was so cute. 
My girl tends to be more active at night it seems, when I eat dinner. My stomach will lurch this way and that.
Glad that you got seen to in time for Sophia! That must have been so scary.
My friends were 32 weeks and 25 weeks :( 
Having a moment where life is just depressing and you realize that nothing is guaranteed. I don't think that I will ever feel safe in pregnancy. The second tri, 24 weeks, 37 weeks...all those milestones still don't guarantee anything :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry you are feeling down hon. I know exactly what you mean about nothing being guaranteed. I had my loss at 19 weeks and it created such fear in me. And to tell you the truth, I am still terrified of losing Sophia. Something I didn't tell any of you ladies, But because Sophie was in NICU for 1 week with breathing problems (longest week of my life). It made me even more paranoid. For the first 2 months Sophia NEVER EVER slept without somebody watching her and her breathing. Me and dh took turns staying up all night with her. We would take turns, kind of like shifts. We couldn't do it after she turned 2 months. It took a toll on both of our health. We were so sleep deprived and agreed that it wasn't good for Sophia. I was scared one of us would fall asleep while holding her or feeding her. There were a few times where I would find myself dozing off while feeding. There were times where I would be awake 3 days straight. All of this because of the trauma we endured with the loss and what happened with Sophia when she was born. But i can truly tell you, nobody should live with this much fear. It is counterproductive, and our health starting going down the drains. Now I am enjoying Sophia more and more, but I'm not gonna lie, the fear is still there and sometimes I panic because of it. Everybody heals on there own time when suffering a tragedy like miscarriage or still birth. Only time can help heal.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx

I have heard Elena pronounced both ways hon. 
Use it anyway who cares if someone elsevhas itvtoo.
It's still lovely xx
There is lots u can do foe ur back hon 
I hve low back pain all the time. Much worse in preg. 
Hot bath and warm hot water bottle for pain. Neither too hot. 
Don't boil the 2 of ye ;-) 
Bump bra or I wore tubi grip. It distributes weight of bump better.
Good bras save upper back.
Physio. Walking. Swimming. 
Always sleep. Get our of car and bed with legs together.
Sleep with pillow under bump ans between ur knees 
Up and down stairs put both feet on each step. Slow but easier on hips. 
Bend at knees not waist if u must bend at all ;-) 
Um.... Think.thats it. 
Some nice gentle exercises u can do but it's safer to goto a physio for them 
As they vary which ones u do according to the cause and type of pain. 
Hugs hope this helps xx


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany I've given him calpol twice for pain but I'm not sure if his pain was teeth or wind in tummy .
Looking toward to new bump pic xx 
Hugs honeuvxx
U r so close to Lorelei hugs ;-) xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hugs honey xx 
Simon still sleeps in bed with me cos I'm afraid he will choke. 
In my defense he does choke and they e checking him fir swallow issues 
But if I put him in his cot then I don't sleep ay all. 
Hugs. I do know how u feel. Xx


----------



## jen435

coJess Omg!! I'm so sorry for all those scares! So glad she's ok andci hope her eyes are also. I had no idea about that. I hope your all okay and doing better now.&#9825;

Laura Reflux and hiccups go hand and hand :( Reflux stinks hate all the meds no sleep cranky crying baby can't soothe them can't put them downcwithout a pulsating scream turning beat red and the sounds of wet burps coughing wheezing etc. It takes a toll on us mommy's and I feel fir u. Is Simon on meds? Zoeys on Prilosec and Zantac. Problem with her is she constantly wants to eat then arches wiggle and screams while trying. She spits up .or vomits only to eat again. Its hard to hold play go places enjoy them downcwithout it's unfair esp to Simon. Poor babies :( I keep sayingvthis will pass. I hope ur ok andci:hug:

Bethany Aww your so ready for her! I'm so excited for you!

Amy I agree twins and I can't put wait for your announcement and stories! It will happen your rainbow will come!&#9829;

Angel ouch so glad ur plug duct is out! They are horrible. I set em a lot just by missing a feed. Make sure u stay on ur schedule for feeds and pumpingvull be ok&#9829; how are u and pierce?

I know I have more to write but must get zoey settled plus she dogs eatting and oven is beeping. Fun fun
So for now hi Leslie and Lisa along with anyone I missed:-[ &#9825;


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Thank for the tips. i slept with a pillow between my legs last night and i slept much better and my back isnt as sore today. Yay!! :) Thinking i might start swimming although im not a fan of water it seems like a good thing to do. I wanted to do aqua aerobics but that arent any very close to me.

Bethany, why juice?!?! why does that wake them up? Sorry you are still worried. Its sad that is never ends and that we cant enjoy the pregnancy the way we should.

Jess, you have had some very hard times lately i hope things start to improve :hugs:

:hi: jen!!! Hope you and Zoey are good!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, I think that may be me too. I will still feel better able to protect her when she is in my arms but...my own mother was always super scared and would watch us to make sure that we were breathing. She said that after a loss you just always worry for your babies.
You are a great mama. Just want you to know <3

Laura, I bet sleeping with your baby is awesome. And he needs you close for sure. I know you are enjoying his sleepy snuggles :kiss:

Jen, it will pass. Doesn't make the moment of your baby suffering pain any less hard though :hugs: hang in there mamas!
Sounds like you had a delightfully busy evening with a happy baby, happy pup and oven bleeping = happy husband!
My husband told me that I was amazing to be so pregnant and still cook. I am flattered that he thinks that it is an accomplishment. It certainly feels like it 99% of the time!

Lisa, sugar can get babies moving. They are just on a sugar rush. I'm honestly surprised that the juice thing worked at the office but I can never tell a thing from sugar. Eating a craving, yes but sugar...meh.

34 weeks today. Just 3 more until 37 weeks, the next milestone.


----------



## Storked

How many baby outfits did you pack for the hospital?


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx
Welcome back Jen xx
Yeah Simon is on zantac hon. 
It's helped a lot but no miracle ;-)
He is eating less since on it which is a good sign
Before he was craving milk.to cool burning 
Hope zoey is better soon too hon xxx
Its soo hard to do Simons physio with him cos of it.
Laughing causes it too.
I feel bad sometimes cos me making him laugh causes it.
But he neeeds fun too. Xx


Lisa glad it helped xxx
My doc told me not to do aquafit.
She said if I had been doing it all along fine but nit to take itvup
Swimming is fine though.
For ur back dont do the frog leg part of breast stroke.
Other strokes ate fine as far as I know. 
I miss the pool terribly now. I got to really love it.
Towards the end even walking wasnt comfy but pool always was xx

Bethany glad ur hubby appreciates u xxx
I think I packed 7 of essential things. 
I ended u 
p using none cos he wasn't allowed clothes in incubator ;-)
I also packed a going home clothes bag for me and bub and wrote on outside what it was
Makes sure ur not goin home in something crazy ;-)
My sis hubby bought her going home clothes and shoes and got all wrong sizes.
He meant well .hee hee
I brought in one tiny baby outfit. 
Mostly new born and one 0-3 months.
I packed bags of extras at home in case needed too. 
I didnt but its better to be prepared xxx 

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## lilesMom

Oh and pack comfy clothes for u.
I lived in track pance and tops. I never wore my nighties ;-)
U won't be much smaller either for a few weeks so dont pack.too small.
Nothing tight on waist. Ur tummy may feel delicate xx
And loose shoes. I was swolen. U may not be but icouldn't wear anything bar my open back slippers.


----------



## jen435

Bethany Laura's so right tummy will still look same after birth. Took me by surprise. I just Packard one outfit for her to come home in. Hospital has clothing diapers socks for baby til you take her home. Think of it as less laundry bc their first poop is tar for first few days plus I may get peed on first few changes. Or maybe it's just me. Lol oh no happy husband yes. Baby not at all she screams cry and constantly wants to eat. She's gaining weight fast now and doctor calls her greedy. Laura I think u nailed it they nurse or bottle feed to soothe the burning :( prilosec nor Zantac is doing a thing. I feel like a cow. Either she sleeps I pump (huge over supply and I get plugged duct/engorged fast) or she's nursing and screaming for bottle on top of it. Laura how did u realize this?? I just assumed spit up vomit hungry again. But I know she's over feed now for sure. Anyway to correct this??? Should I wean her from nursing and just monitor bottles?? What did u do? Thanks for helping me realize this.

Bethany sorry I'm half awake and rambling. Can't think straight. Anyways yes comfy clothes for u nailed I'd bring tuck pads with witch hazel. Helps u heal. Quicker and is nice and cool. You'll be on ice packs with their netted undies so if they have gowns I'd just wear em. Unless ull have visitor then u may want to change for pictures . Up to u just be comfy clothes:)

Lisa pillow between legs is so comfy isn't it? Imvglad they girls helped. My pregnancy pillow as my tummy grew worked amazing. I actually still sleep with part of it. Swimming is great exercise. I hope u manage back pain and are ok for rest of pregnancy. Its so worth it in long run&#9825;

Amy and Leslie hi! Awaiting both of your announcements in neat future. I'm so anxious for you both. How are you doing?

Angel hi! How are you and Pierce? 

Ladies what's your opinion on machinations for your LOs?? Are there any your going to delay not get ?? I'm so worried about mercury autism etc. Also exposing them to these viruses/bacteria. Are any of ur los getting flu shot?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Attempting to catch up now from my sister's house! (Yay we made it!) Pierce actually slept 10:30p-2:15a...I'm a new woman with nearly 4 hours of sleep! I'll catch up properly soon. Thinking of you all.

Amy ~ TWW :dust: :dust: sending super sticky, good implant, come on double rainbow vibes your way! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ So glad Natalie is ok. You've had a very trying year. I had no idea you guys weren't sleeping...it's not easy dealing w/ sleep deprivation. Not being well rested with a newborn plays havoc on our emotions and senses...I'm glad you both are resting now. Will keep you both of sound mind. 

Bethany ~ My DH and I are also not fond of the iThings update! They've messed up a perfectly good program with is IOS7 :grr: Hurray for the home stretch! Cannot wait for them to give you your official date :) I packed a couple outfits for Pierce's hospital pics and to bring him home. I took yoga pants and a nursing gown for myself...it took 3 days for the "5 month" belly to go down (that's about the size my belly was postpartum). 

Lisa ~ I know you'll enjoy your Bugaboo...We didn't get to test ours out b/c the closest Bugaboo retailer is 1.5 hours away. My DH LOVED it once it came in...he didn't like the price tag either, but quickly forgot about it after Pierce arrived. :haha: I love your girl name! 

Laura ~ Simon is teething already?? (Sophie too Jess?) Wow! I hope you get the answers you're looking for at the Dr. Glad you can hold him and sleep, I know it's reassuring. I watch Pierce breathing when I put him down...it puts me to sleep. :sleep:

Leslie ~ Yay for DH being around to BD this cycle! :dust: What CD are you now?

Jen ~ Poor Zoey :/ You sound like a great multitasker with the baby, the dog and cooking! :flower: I'm on the fence with the immunizations...I want to space out his MMRs, but that isn't until the 1 year mark. Not sure if you were referencing bottles vs nursing in a post, but the LC told me you cannot over feed a baby on the breast b/c they control the flow. However, a bottle can over feed b/c it drips and forces them to swallow. I'll read your post again...

Praying for your miracles (at least one) Amy! It seems so promising. Idk about side effects of a trigger shot. Hopefully it's a good sign! Charge :spermy:

Afm ~ Just basking in the decent night I had. I know it's probably a fluke from traveling, but jeepers, I'll drive 4 hours to get 4 hours of zzz's :sleep: 

TGIF!


----------



## lilesMom

Jen Simon only reduced comfort feeding on increased zantac. 
They can get between .5 and 1.5 ml per kg I think.
Simon is in the middle dose. 
Maybe zoey needs higher dose?
I find it helps me to know how much he is getting
But if ur happy bf ing don't stop fir reflux. Xxx
I think time and meds along with never lying flat.
No tigby clothes and staying up for 30 mins after food help. 
Xxx 
I'm not sure where I got reason for over feeding. Xx 
He just seemed to use food to soothe


----------



## lilesMom

I had a big thing typed and it disappeared doh. 
Im too tired to retype. Il post tomoro xx


----------



## lilesMom

Ok some reappeared. Tireder than I thought. Off to bed I think


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, thats nice of your DH. My OH does all the cooking here... im lucky! Hes even making completely different dinners for me now coz i still cant eat normal food without feeling sick.

Laura, breast stroke is the only one i like! :( I kinda have a phobia about having my head under the water so im not strong in any other strokes. I guess swimming is out. haha

Jen, i might have to get the pregnancy pillow very soon. The pillow between my legs didnt help that much last night. Sorry i cant help with the feeding stuff. As for vaccinations ... i plan to do them all. Probably not the flu shot though. Ive only ever had the flu shot once in my life and thats when i had a mmc so i dont like them (even though that wouldnt have been the cause).

Angel, Yay for 4 hours sleep! hope you can get some more while you are there! My OH wants to go look at the Bugaboo but i bet he will look at it and have no clue anyway! haha

Amy, i have everything crossed for you!!!! come on TWW

Leslie, how are you going?

Jess, :hugs: hope you're having a good day.

AFM - had another horrible dream about the baby last night. I got a scan and the baby wasnt moving but still had a HB. They said something was wrong with it and it wouldnt make it. I was devastated but the nurses were trying to get the doctor to keep checking and thought that maybe he was wrong. scary! Meanwhile my OH had his first dream about the baby which was a nice one.


----------



## Storked

Sorry girls I meant for the baby lol. I'm wearing my maternity clothes so I don't want to pack them :D
I guess I will do the mitts, a hat, and a few newborn and 0-3. I read one list that said to bring things for DH and I'm like psh...we live not even a mile from the hospital.
Still on the lookout for nursing gowns myself. Need to check at Motherhood Maternity!

Jen, I am very pro-vax. I may delay though so that the baby won't have a ton of shots at once. But I won't delay by much if I do. Not sure about the flu shot. Wasn't considered it though I personally tend to catch the dang flu without it. Boo!

Angel, YAY FOR SLEEP! Glad you got some rest finally :) 
Yes this update is awful. It wants me to update AGAIN now and I dunno..I am still angry about the last one. MUR.

Lisa, I feel sick when my DH cooks. The man dumps canned herring on his salad. So you can imagine how terrible it is when he actually cooks something on the stove. The smell...
Sorry you are having bad dreams. I have a lot of friends that have horrible pregnancy nightmares. We have a lot of fear.

Laura, don't feel bad for making your little man smile and giggle! He does sound like a very happy little guy, even with his pain <3

Jessica, hi!

Leslie and Amy, missing you girls.

Ok I will post my bump pic in a sec. Today has physically been rough. Starting to feel all of 34 weeks. 
Oh and DH and I may go look at kitty costumes tomorrow. I hope that we find a mermaid tail for the kitty :D


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/e149ae4737f5b054e36171d30c5306dc_zps6581b3ff.jpg


----------



## aaronswoman79

You look stunning Bethany! First word that came to my mind, stunning and then beautiful. Your hubby is one lucky man. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Love love love the bump Bethany! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Lisa I did the Breast stroke with my arms and kicked my legs just up and down like y do for front crawl.
I love swimming on my back too. 
No head under water. I don't put my head under either x
Bad dreams are just ur nerves honey . Hugs xxx

Bethany thanks xxx
U look fab xxx
Ur bump id super cute xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel glad u made it and got some sleep xxx

Had my 2 yr old niece bday party today. 
She is a cutie ;-)
Simon is wrecked. He is conked on me now 

Hi jess. I agree. 
Bethany looks fab . Xx
Hope alls well with ye. 

Hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, beautiful pic!!
Haha... i look forward to seeing a mermaid tail n your kitty!

Laura, Ill have to give that a go... not sure how ill go coz i cant float so swimming is hard at the best of times. lol
Glad you had a good day at the party.
We just told my OH brother we are pregnant and their baby's due date was 3rd April (now 1 and half) and our is due 2nd April. She seemed annoyed that our baby could have them same bday as hers. 

:hugs: everyone


----------



## Storked

Jessica, thanks! 

Angel, thanks!

Laura, thanks!

Lisa, sadly we didn't find a mermaid tail. We did get kitty a Star Wars costume! He will be Princess Leia :lol:
I can't believe they are bothered by your due date. How selfish! So what if they have the same birthday? Yeesh. People.

I was watching a labor video today and I thought "wow, I still have room to grow!" because the tummies looked much bigger than mine. Growth is good :)
So tired but proud! I actually woke up today early enough to go purchase donuts. My husband was happy when he got out of bed. I hope I can so it again tomorrow because donuts still sound tasty! One of my favorite things is Bangkok was getting donuts (and pork! Mmmm...) from the street vendors.


----------



## jen435

Gorgeous picture Bethany your beautiful!! Can't wait to see your daughter! 

Angel lol not so much good at multitasking.

Laura she takes 1.8.ml twice day and she 5.0.ml of prilosec and still vomits. Pain maybe is lessened though parts of day.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, So cute! my cats would never let me put costumes on them. You will have to post a pic when you get it on.
I showed my OH the bugaboo in the store and he liked it. He agreed it was the best! haha yay i win! lol
mmmm donuts!!! 

Hi Jen, how are you and Zoey today?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hehehe...trying to hold his head up for his Auntie <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh my gosh Angel!! Pierce is HUGE!! What a cutie. Is that his belly I see? hehe. You are feeding him good hon. Nothing like a healthy filled in baby. Who do they say he looks like? You or dh? :hugs: hon!


----------



## jen435

Aww pierce is such a cutie!! :)

Lisa glad ull get pregnancy pillow it's seriously amazing! :)

Leslie Amy hi! How are you?

Laura hope Simon is feeling okay today and ur having good day&#9825;

Jess same to u hope Sophia is doing okay and ur daughter and u are doing alright also&#9825;

Hubby rocked zoey to sleep tonight. Took him all of ten minutes! It was his first time and he did great! :) think daddy gained some confidence. Honestly its so attractive too :)
As for Zoey it's rough but we are managing.


----------



## jen435

I wish I could post pictures :( Idk how from my phone


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys Jen Simon is on 1.5 ml . 3 tines a day but he is prob a goid deal heavier. 
Would u split it to 3 doses so it's more spaced? 
It won't stop vomiting but will stop vomit burning. 
U still doing cereal? 
Reflux is a serious butt pain xxx

Angel pierce is gorgeous hon. Look at his lovely little belly.
Mommas milk is magic stuff. X 

Lisa happy swimming and happy buggy buying ;-) 

How is everyone. Hope alls well xx

Simon slept in his cot for 8 hrs last nt ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for a full night of sleep Simon! 

Jen & Jess how are the girls?

Lisa ~ So glad your DH liked the Bugaboo! A selling point for us was the adjustable height for the handle. My DH is 6'3" and would have to stoop over to push other strollers. 

Bethany ~ You def have to post a pic of your kitty in his costume! And you are brave for watching those labor/birthing shows. 

Leslie & Amy ~ :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Simon always sleeps really well but first nt back in cot. 
Im ridiculously lucky. Out of 12 hrs at nt he sleeps 11.
My tiredness was from watching for choking and making sure I wouldn't move 

Our quinny has adjustable handle too. It's great .
Both OH and I are tall so it's perfect at full height ;-)

Angel hope ur enjoying ur trip
Are u still at ur sisters ? 

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ahhh I see, so you finally let yourself sleep 8 hours without worry? Very nice! :sleep: I like the Quinny... It's so modern looking! And I'll be here at my sister's until Thursday or Friday. Pierce started to NOT want to take a bottle, so she wants me to give him a bottle 2-3 times a day instead of just one at night. I'm ok with it...at least I'll know he has a stuffed belly before bed and first thing in the morning :munch:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls...sorry to be MIA. I have been exhausted kinda like when I was pregnant but too early for that so I am thinking sinuses and stress.

Angel so glad your trip went well and you are enjoying! Pierce is so cute! I'm on CD 13...I would like to say lucky 13 and hopefully that is the case!

Amy thanks I do hope October 15 is a good day also. We do need to join the bumps around here! I think you are 10 days past me so you are getting closer! When will you test? I think I heard with a trigger you do feel crampy...at least a friend of mine mentioned that for her last IUI.

Bethany how are you feeling? I appreciate the relaxing baby dust ! I do need to relax but as always easier said than done. Your bump pic is gorgeous!! You are all nicely dressed. I will probably be all bummy looking when I am pregnant lol.

Laura I'm glad Simon is having some relief. How are you feeling? I thank you for the advice on trying to feel myself again. When do you think you were able to get to that place?

Jess I'm so sorry for all the scares that you have had! I'm glad everything is ok for now and hopefully you will find out the answers you need. Sorry your DH hasn't been the nicest either :(

Jen doing ok thanks! How are you and Zoey? I'm glad DH is helping you. Has he been better with everything? Have you been able to look for jobs?

Lisa sounds like you are planning great things for your little one! How have you been feeling? I hear ya on looking up too many things on BNB and the Internet. I did that when pregnant and do that now. It is terrible to do but so tempting.

AFM CD 13. So far BDing going ok..haves BDed CD 9 and 11 and planning for tonight ( football day so DH is sacrificing lol) then hopefully day 15 and 17 if it works. I have thrown out the idea of other lubes because they stink and went back to my usual that may not be the best for ttc but that I used when we did conceive. Makes BDing rarely painful which is less stressful of course. I've been feeling down and then I get mad at myself for not doing anything about it. I'm just not sure how to get out of my funk and start taking care of myself and thinking more positive. It's a vicious cycle. I hope one day I am able to come on here and be positive...pregnant or not!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh and P.S. I hate IOS 7 also and of course have an iPad and an iPhone. I have a feeling they will change it. I heard on the news it is making people nauseous lol


----------



## Lisa85

Ive had ios7 for a few months (my OH is a nerd and put the beta version on my phone) It takes a little bit to get used to it but its heaps better. You wont even notice the difference in a few weeks.

Leslie, im sorry you're feeling so negative. Im sure its hard not to feel that way why ttc. I hope you get your BFP this month and you dont have to worry about it anymore.
Ivd banned myself from the rest of BNB... maybe you should do the same!
Im feeling pretty good but MS seems to be back a bit. Getting headaches and feeling nauseous and sleeping is getting difficult. Still loving it though! :)

Angel, Pierce is so cute!! He's a big boy! My OH isnt that tall so that isnt an issue for us. He liked that it was easy to adjust and take off the seat and what not. Did you get any accessories for yours?

Jen, thats cute your hubby got Zoey to sleep. Must be lovely to see him really bonding with her.

Laura, Yay for 8 hours in the cot. Good job mummy!! How many of those 8 hours did you manage to sleep?

Ive been getting headaches the last few days.. i hate taking painkillers (even the acceptable ones) but they arent going away. Normal??


----------



## Storked

Lisa, glad that you agreed on your pram. If only I could get my DH on board with the convertible car seat that I want lol.
As for headaches, are you drinking enough water?

Angel, your boy is so beautiful!

Jen, amazing that your husband rocked the baby to sleep! How is he adjusting to fatherhood? Glad that that gave him some confidence. Men are sexy with babies ;)
To post pictures is easy using the image code from photobucket. I have an account with the just for forums!

Laura, wow he is sleeping through the night! How did that happen? :D

Leslie, I only get dressed up for the even number weekly bump pics in the third trimester. Don't be fooled into thinking that I try every day. I usually just lay around in my underwear and sweat. True story!
BD is no sacrifice for your DH. What man doesn't love some of that, amiright? ;)
You will start to feel better with time. I promise! And in the meantime, it is great that you are being relaxed about TTC. Obsessing about it, while difficult not to, doesn't make one feel better. You are on the right path and when your rainbow comes they will have been worth it. 
Psst....haha yes this update does make me sick. I hate it! Why you screw with me Apple?

Jessica, hi!

Amy, can't wait to get an update!


Ok girls, here is kitty in his buns :)
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/def2d3b604ca2b83b98d7987999e17e8_zps58e5612e.jpg


----------



## Lisa85

haha! Bethany he doesnt look like he enjoying that! lol
That will be me sweating in my undies soon. Im going to be heavily pregnant in summer here also. For the moment im spending all my time and track pants and jumpers.
Hope you can get your DH on board with the car seat.
I think im drinking enough water. Ive always had trouble drinking a lot but i carry my water bottle with me everywhere. i did eat lots of salty things on the weekend... maybe that was it!


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> I wish I could post pictures :( Idk how from my phone

I view BnB in desktop mode, not mobile and after you select advance there is the manage attachments option. Do you have that?? Yay for DH putting Zoey to bed...some men do better as the babies get bigger. 

Bethany ~ Love the buns! Kitty doesn't seem as excited about his costume as we all do! :haha:

Lisa ~ I remember getting headaches. I didn't take anything for them, but the Dr swore it would be ok to take Tylenol (acetamenophine/paracetamol)...rest hon and drink loads of water! 

Leslie ~ FX'd for lucky 13! :bunny:

Amy ~ I'm loving your temp spike :dust: and sticky vibes! 

Jess ~ How are the girls? Natalie better now? Amy word from the Dr about Soph's eyes? (Sorry if I missed that update)

Laura ~ Did you get another 8 hours of peaceful sleep... Praying Simon is on the mend with his reflux (Sophia & Zoey too ). How are the angel cards? Have you had time to read them? 

Afm ~ Just enjoying the extra hands here at my sister's. 3 of us (me, my sis and 16 yr old niece) tending to one baby is soooooo much easier! I miss living near my family...wonder if I could convince my DH to get me a small vacation home here :cloud9:

It's Monday...hope this finds you all doing well!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx

Lisa maybe get ur iron checked hon. 
Mine was low and I was getting headaches and tired.
Bub uses lots ;-) plus ur making extra blood. Xx

Leslie hugs honey. I'm not sure when I started to feel better. It kinda creeps up on u xxx
U spend a long time trying to be normal till one day just are xx
Keep trying to he positibe but give urself time and TLC in meantime xxx

Bethany kitty Leia is too funny xx

Angel glad visit is goin well.
Bottles will give u a break. 

Lisa I slept almost none of thos 8 hrs. I was too busy checking him 


Hi and hugs to all
Little man awake


----------



## jen435

Angel. Enjoy the help :) I don't know what that's like yet lol. Vaya home near Sam sounds like lovely idea too

Laura I hope you find yourself able to rest. Ur so lucky your baby sleeps. Zoey doesn't nap and hardly sleepy ever. I worry for her brain development though. 

Amy fxd for a miracle this cycle xxx

Lisa headaches is all I ever had entire pregnancy. Rest and drink a ton of water. Also be sure your eatting enough meats and snacking throughout day. I found that to help. 

Leslie hugs I hope you feel better. It will happen&#9825; keep the faith

Bethany soon soon ull be holding ur daughter!&#9829; 
Love your kitty's costume :) your kitty's awesome!


----------



## jen435

Atm I feel like I have no moment to eat shower get dressed pump or take care of my dog. Zoey screams. If I even put her down for a second. I can't even use bathroom without losing her. I'm losing it will Reflux sucks :(


----------



## jen435

Angel I tried that I can't take picture from phone to put on website won't let me boo


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Atm I feel like I have no moment to eat shower get dressed pump or take care of my dog. Zoey screams. If I even put her down for a second. I can't even use bathroom without losing her. I'm losing it will Reflux sucks :(


Reflux is why I can't sleep properlyly.
Im petrified he will choke in sleep and I might not hear him
I take Simon into bathroom with me in bouncer or buggy. :blush:
It's too dangerous not to.
He comes in for showers too. 
Otherwise I would smell. Lol ;-)
He is gonna get really clingy.
He already whinges if other people hold him ...
But what can u do
Hope it f**ks off for us all soon. 
3 weeks today till Simon gets his swallow checked.
All prayers welcome ;-) xxx
He got his third lot id injections today.
It took forever to get him to sleep
Poor boy is all off. 
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen. Is zoey ok in baby carier ?
Least it would free up ur hands . 
Simon is too heavy. My back gets sore after only minutes. 
Hugs honey. 
It is hard but all this will pass too xx
Oh and all babies sleep differently. 
Simon prob sleeps more than others cos of his hemiplegia.
He tires out faster. 
Dont worry. I know its rougher cos u cant sleep but I'm sure she is getting enough cat naps xxx
Is she over tired from reflux I wonder ? 
Hugs xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh bummer Jen :( I wish we were neighbors...I'd come over and tend to the babies so you could take the dog for a walk and get a decent shower. :friends: 

Laura ~ I didn't realize you don't sleep! I know the pain...small sacrifice for our rainbows though. Clever idea to take the bouncy seat into the bathroom. 

Today my SIL is supposed to come and take pics of Pierce. I bought an Elvis costume and cannot wait to see him in it. Hope he cooperates :) I really feel like a new person...I might be exhausted, but emotionally I feel like myself. Just needed some southern TLC.


----------



## Lisa85

Testing upload pic from my phone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Jen, i just testing uploading a photo from my phone. Does it not let you access the manage attachments area or does it tell you the image is to large?? 
It seemed to work exactly the same as it did on the computer except my pic size was to large so i put them through another collage app then saved them (makes the file smaller). I can give you full instructions with pictures if you're not sure what im talking about.

Also this pic is of the baby kangaroos (joeys) my MIL brought over yesterday. She is a wild life carer and looks after joeys where there mum has been hit by a car and died. Its not normal to have kangaroos in our houses if thats what your thinking Americans! lol ;)

Angel, I'm glad your getting some extra help at your sisters!! take full advantage while you can and get some rest. :)

Laura, I do have trouble with my iron. i had it tested 5 or 6 weeks ago and it was ok but maybe i should get it tested again. i didnt think it would be an issue while being pregnant coz im not losing blood with AF and there is iron in my prenatal vitamins. Ill ask the doc next week when im there.


----------



## jen435

Lisa I can get to manage attachment area but I am only allowed one pop up window obviously my phone bad it won't let me access my phone photo gallery. Kangaroo is cute!

Laura I do same with bouncer. She screams when I put her down though so I know the clingy feeling all too well. Reason I just hold her. Yes I use boba carrier. I can nurse in it. Ziwy hardly takes cat naps but seems to drea feed so maybe that's her naps. I doubt mind but I'm exhausted just glad hubby calls me a g goodds mom and finally helping a little after

Angel love ur profile pic! Such a handsome boy! Elvis customs pretty cool! How did it work our?

Phones about to die! Hi to everyone&#9825;


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanksvxxx
Elvis costume how cute xxx
It takes a few weeks to feel urself again.
Glad ur there xx

Lisa I never usually hve iron problem but did 
For most of preg xxx
Joeys are too cute. Sure all Australians live with 
Kangaroos. Dont lie now ;-) 
I lived in oz for 7 months .U just dont want us all coming over and stealung um. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen zoey is being a meany. Doubling naps and food so u get no sleep xx 
Hugs xxx 

Hi to all xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, oh well the pop up window is your issue. You wont be able to upload pics unless you get a new phone im guessing.
I bet your a pro and doing things one handed now!

Laura, haha!! I seriously get asked that question a lot if I talk to americans overseas or on the net. lol we eat them!!! they taste like beef. lol
Where is Oz did you live? what were you doing here?


----------



## jen435

Yea can't afford new phone space boo. Guess I'll have to get my camera hooked to a pc in the future. Still want to post baptism pic and such.

How is everyone today?

I need to go shopping for meats. Want to stock up incase this shutdown lasts a long time bc it seems. Crazy. Can anyone explain what's going on with it anyway?? I don't get my it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> I need to go shopping for meats. Want to stock up incase this shutdown lasts a long time bc it seems. Crazy. Can anyone explain what's going on with it anyway?? I don't get my it.


Congress cannot agree on the spending plan/budget. As a result funds are shut down so they are not able to pay many government positions.

Edit: Sorry for the short reply. I thought Pierce was down for his nap, but he was playing opossum! :haha: My SIL couldn't get over yesterday, so no pics yet :/ She is going to try today. 

:howdy: ladies!

Lisa ~ I didn't have the heart to try kangaroo when I was in Kew. Guess it's like in Ecuador they eat guinea pig, which is a domestic animal here...my sis had them as pets when we were kids, so imagine the look of horror on my face when I saw some roasted :sick:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well. Kind of still in a funk but just wanted to stop by and give you each a cyber :hugs:. IUI's went well and just in the TWW now. CZ is up the to her usual self so thats what Im just battling with. Just drained. :(

Angel.. LOVE the profile pic!!!!!!!! :cloud9: and Bethany, love the pic of your kitty... too cute! lol


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Jen, oh well the pop up window is your issue. You wont be able to upload pics unless you get a new phone im guessing.
> I bet your a pro and doing things one handed now!
> 
> Laura, haha!! I seriously get asked that question a lot if I talk to americans overseas or on the net. lol we eat them!!! they taste like beef. lol
> Where is Oz did you live? what were you doing here?

Hey hon. 
Thats funny ;-)
We all believe in leprechauns and grow shamrocks here.
Tee hee. ;-)
I lived mainly in Sydney and did the east coast from Brisbane to cairns in a month
And a weekend in melbourne. 
I did traffic control ;-) great money 
I was away for a year. Had a few months in Thailand too
And flying visits to Cambodia. Fiji. New Zealand 
and la.
Typical back packer. Very glad I did it though. 
OH had angaroo steak lots. I couldn't cos I used to love Skippy as a kid.
I'm very unadventurous when it comes to food.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy great big hugs honey. Xx
I hope ur funk is caused by bfp hormones xxx
Love u xxx

Angel Simon does that to me too ;-)

Ho and. Hugs to all


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, thats sounds a bit crazy. Stock up while you can. We buy a month worth of meat at a time and freeze it. My OH get paid monthly so it just makes sense to us.

Angel, I just vomited my breakfast when you mentioned eating guinea pig :(
Kangaroos are over populated here at the moment. Ive heard that in the wild there isnt enough food for them so they die anyway so they have started using them as food to try and fix the problem. A lot of people eat it coz its very lean meat and pretty cheap. My OH like to trick people into eating it and they never notice until he tell them. My step dad did that to me with deer and i picked it straight away!! ewww
I havent tried the other weird things you can eat here like crocodile or emu. They are only in weird restaurants up north.

Laura, my stereo type of ireland would be that everyone is read heads and drunk all the time. haha!
Sounds like a great back packer trip you had. I live in Melbourne.

Amy, my fingers and toes are crossed for you. When are you going to test?


----------



## Storked

I sure as hell wish that BnB would post their stupid ads without managing to piss me off. Ok, rant over.

Lisa, the only costume that my cat has no beef with is his Christmas cape. He feels humiliated by everything else. I think he just feels like a wizard in his red cape though.
Go swimming a lot in the summer and wear light clothes! I never wear pants except to my appointments. Too sweaty :)
Damn it Lisa, I want a kangaroo!
Psst...I don't think that Aussies all have kangaroos. You better not think that I am a cowgirl because I am from Texas. That is what I get to hear from foreigners ;)

Angel, oh man I bet you are enjoying your family! I know that I don't have to tell you to eat it up. Please post pics of him in his costume when you can. I bet he is adorable!

Laura, it is ok if the babies are clingy. We are clingy too :hugs: we love those rainbows.

Jen, are you going to dress up Zoey and Kobe for Halloween? You should take pics of them together :)
It has to be hard right now with her reflux being so bad- just keep telling yourself that this too shall pass and hang in there mama :hugs:

Amy, so glad to hear from you! I am sending tons of rainbow dust <3

Leslie, I need an update. Sending you rainbow dust too <3

Had my BPP today. Baby girl is looking good, getting strong. They guess that she is 5 lbs. I am getting so impatient. I want my cervical checks already so that my induction date will be scheduled! My family is anticipating her coming at the end of this month. My sister got her a onesie that says "don't scare me...I poop easily!" Lol


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, haha!! not a cow girl... Texas i would think thick accents and man vs food style foods at all restaurants! haha (these are just my stereo type opinions of course... not what i really think of texans :) )
Ive got a better animal for you to want. I went with my MIL to another wild life carers place out in the country and amongst a whole heap of other animals she had baby WOMBATS!!!! sooooo cute (pics below) 
Your baby girl is nearly there!! not long now till you can hold her in your arms.
 



Attached Files:







1375894_10153275348705212_1039988949_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 3









1380271_10153275346255212_326890551_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommylov

Hi everyone!!!!

Bethany, that onesie is toooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Storked

Lisa, people actually can't hear an accent from me. I don't have one unless I am around someone who does and I unconsciously mimic them lol. I do say y'all. Oh and I will go all King of the Hill and say "I tell you what." Lol
You would love Texas food! We have all kinds of tasty stuff. The best BBQ and Tex Mex is amazing. Mmmm!
Aw you look like you enjoyed the wombat. Favorite animal that she cares for?

Amy, how are you doing lady?


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/DE599F2E-10CC-4E86-BE87-2A657148D64C-1046-000000E2F0AA594A_zps10411107.jpg

I can't get him near a pet bed but of course as soon as I get the changing pad and cover it he is ALL over it lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx
Lisa not that many red heads but we do drink too much :blush:
I used to be very goid at it ;-)
Not for llast few years due to baby making. Growing up and liver problems 
( not caused by drink. I'm not that bad )
We went to Melbourne fir grand prix weekend.
Was really good fun xx


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany that onesie sounds too cute xx
t can be hard waiting. Espeacially the last fewweeks xx
Hugs xx
How r u feeling .I know u must be wrecked tired but is everything still good woth iron etc xxx

Lisa u better be carefull or u will get a heap of Americans and an Irish girl on ur doorstep to cuddle wombats. Tee hee. X

Hi amy xx

Bethany I hve taken meow out of Simons playpen so msny times .the brat.
He knows he isn't allowed. He gets splashed under tap when I catch him.
He runs off all wounded looking.
I feel bad sometimes cos he is a bit neglected to the amounr of rubs and attention he used to get.

Hi and hugs to all xx 
Back to cranial osteopath tomoro. Hope it helps ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Angel so glad you are enjoying your time! When do you leave your family? What state are you visiting?

Laura sorry for lack of sleep and worry :( you are such a good mom for doing that. I hope the anxiety goes down and you get sleep.

Jen sounds like everything is hectic over here! Has DH been helpful with Zoey as well? How is her reflux?

Jess how is everything with you and your girls? Hope things are better

Bethany the cat pic is priceless! Love all the costumes. Were in Texas are you? I have an aunt and uncle in Texas...Houston and Austin area. Actually my parents are taking a trip there in a few days. Last I was there was April 2012 for my cousins wedding. They have lived there my whole life and Texas was never what the stereotypes were! I always felt it was trendy and the people were so beautiful...no cow girl type of ideas.

Lisa I love the animal pictures! That is so great what your mom does. I have never been outside of the U.S other than Canada so I am jealous of everyone's stories.
Would love to see another bump pic soon!

Amy hope you are feeling well and there is a BFP around the corner. Are you on CD 26? Thinking of you!

AFM CD 16 and just kinda bumming as always during my fertile times because I never feel as though we BD when we should. I just hope that the sperm and eggy decide enough is enough and reunite.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Are you originally from Texas? thats kinda strange you dont have the accent. Im sure id love the food there... especially at the moment!! i see some of the food on TV shows and it looks so good. I saw one that had like cheese dipping sauce for these curly fries... looked yum!! i think it was arbees or something (i have no idea if thats how you spell it... we dont have it here) 
and i would like one of those giant pizza slices from NY as well!! 
haha your cat is cute!!
I picked up a bassinet the other day i bought off ebay and the first thing the cat wanted to do was jump in it so i put balloons in it!! haha (pic below)
I do love the wombats but thats coz i havent seen many. She has joeys all the time and rarely has wombats so they are more exciting.

Laura, Australians drink a lot too so we cant talk!! haha. Although ive never really drank that much. I had my time when i was younger but ive bearly drank for the last few years.
Hope you can get some answers at your appointment tomorrow. good luck.

Leslie, you will get to travel one day! theres no rush! There are so many great places to go in america so you can do lots of fund things without even having to leave the country. I would love to go to the greek islands one day. I love greek food!
Im feeling like this is going to be a good month for you!!! :thumbup:
Bump update below!!

Amy, :hi: hope you're feeling positive and that your BFP is only a few days away!

Jen, jess :hugs::hugs:

Bump update is from my stop motion video pics... the very first pic we took at 6 weeks and one from a few nights ago. I didnt realise how much bigger i got.
 



Attached Files:







balloons.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









6.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6









13+6.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Storked

Laura, don't feel too bad for meow. Soon enough Simon will be crawling and giving chase and he will get so much attention from him :D Simon will spoil meow!
Tell us how the appoint meant goes!

Leslie, I actually live in the North Houston area now! Ooooh Austin is fun :D do you visit when you see them? Texas can be glamorous in it's own way :)
One BD is enough. It just takes once. I hope this is your lucky rainbow cycle honey. TTC is hard, hard business :hugs:

Lisa, I have only ever lived in Texas lol. I'm from a small, rural town even! We did have dairymen and cattlemen and cowboys. I'm just not one hehe.
You would die over a good cheese sauce with fries! The very best cheese is at the Dairy Queen of my hometown. It is HEAVENLY! Arby's has great food too- mmmm, love their beef n cheddar sandwiches. All this food talk is making me hungry :D
How much was your bassinet? I bet the balloons worked. 
Are the wombats more affectionate than the kangaroos?
Bump is looking good! I wonder if you will ever feel that it is big enough? I am pretty unwieldy these days and I still think my bump looks small (though it only looks small to me hehe)

NST tomorrow. Hopefully I remember to do my other chores. Going to get a haircut and grab a pinky for my snake hatchling. And possibly pick a pediatrician. Once I pick a pediatrician I can ride my husband's butt about installing the car seat haha.
Getting a pedicure sometime before the baby is here. Mainly because clipping my toenails just isn't happening anymore.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, mmmmmm cheese!! Im addicted to cheese slices at the moment! If i ever visit america im going to come home so fat! haha
The bassinet was $100 and this one sells for $199 new. The lady said it was only 6 months old and there isnt a mark on it. It looks brand new.
My OH just gave me the ok to buy the bugaboo pram also!! yay. Im going to wait till i know the sex incase i want to get a pink or blue hood on it.
The wombats were actually quite cuddled but they get aggressive when they are older. The joeys that my MIL looks after are very affectionate coz she babies them. they hop over to her and stretch up to be picked up like a kid. its so cute!
I bet you will feel big enough by the end!! i cant wait to get big beside for the fact i know ill be uncomfortable.
Hope Lorelei is awake for the NST this time.
I wondered if its impossible to do things like your toe nails and shaving and stuff near the end??!
Maybe you could threaten your husband with paying to get someone to install it and he'll want to save money so he'll do it himself before you do it.
SNAKE... you have a snake????? Thats awesome... what is it?


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, did you get a coloured bugaboo?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, it isn't a cool snake. Just a sweet little California kingsnake :) poor baby hides under a rock in his tank. Our cat likes to watch him and it makes the snake scared! He loves to twist about on us and warm himself up but then he gets a little too excited and tries to be an escape artist. Bad snake! Kitty would pounce in a heartbeat. 
What kind of cheese is your favorite? I love spending money on some good quality cheese. Mmmm. 
The wombats sound like skunks. I have read that they can become aggressive as they age. :( I read your kangaroo description to my DH and he wanted to tell you thanks a lot because now I want one LOL! He told me I could have a monkey when we move to Thailand though I do rethink that one all the time. May be too high maintenance for me. But they are so amazing! I love animals. 
Score on your bassinet! Sounds like a steal :D has your anatomy scan been scheduled yet? Thinking of names yet?
You may not be too uncomfortable near the end. Everyone is different. I don't think I have it too bad. Just tired with an achy back and the occasional bit of crotch pain :lol:
It is hard to reach down there. I can touch my toes but my tummy feels smooshed and neither me or the babe like that. Eek!
Haha, he will take the car seat to a police station to make sure that it is properly installed. He is just a procrastinator. I am too though so I can't ride his butt until I pick a pediatrician :)


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I just googled that snake. Is it that black and white stripe one... it looks so pretty! i want one.
I love brie and fetta and saganaki!! mmm yum!!
I was so in love with the slow loris in thailand... they told us it was a baby lemur and now my and my OH nicknames and based on that... sounds stupid but start randomly say leemoo to each other and its slowly evolved to us calling each other emoo and meemoo! lol Silly!! :blush:
we love animals too... we would have a million if we could! ive always wanted a chameleon but they arent legal here. :(
Hopefully i wont be to uncomfortable but my back and hips already get pretty sore.
Im waiting to see the OB next week to tell me what to do next. i think i have to book it independently of the hospital. They dont do scans there apparently. Ill book it after i see him.
We still only have the name Elena so far. We also like Katherine but no boy names we agree on. I like Jacob but my OH hates it.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm caught up but should really try sleep ;-)
I love the name Jacob but ditto on OH not liking it. Xx
Ur snake sounds cute. I love how silky they r xx
Monkeyvwould be like a baby forever. 
Cool for a bit but lots of work xx 
Hi to all xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I think kitty is a very independent toddler ;) I love how childlike he is!
My snake is very smooth and silky. His scales are quite pretty. He should shed after his next meal!

Lisa, he is black and white! 
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/78DF165B-FF35-48B2-B2E7-D30F4C4AE6CE-197-00000010E3F42572_zps26b9d98a.jpg
This was a shedding ago lol.
I am addicted to a certain Gouda over here but I can only get it at the fancy supermarket lol.
Slow lorises have such big sweet eyes. They are very cute! Your nicknames are awesome :)
Why aren't chameleons illegal? Are they not native?
When is your appointment next week? It will be exciting to set your date for the gender scan!
Aw, why doesn't he like Jacob? Hate whenever they fight a name lol.


----------



## Lisa85

Your snake is amazing!! i want one. its cute and small! i dont think there is any really small snakes we can have as pets here. My OH wont let me get one coz they live for like 30 years.
i dont think we have any chameleons here and you arent allowed to import them. All the australian animals are boring colours. lol. i want bright pretty things!
My appointment is next Thursday!! The midwife told me he should check the HB so that will be the first time i hear it. Very exciting. Did you get a 3D scan? some of the girls on my April rainbows thread are booking theres.
Ill make him come around on Jacob... i always win!! mwahahahaha he doesnt hate calling him jake so i think i can twist his arm into like jacob.
Shouldnt you be asleep bethany!! its late there!!

Laura, hope you can get some sleep Laura.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, Australia has kangaroos and koalas and I bet some really gorgeous fish. You can't have the chameleons too ;)
Corn snakes are really popular here for their coloring but my husband says that they don't tame well so we wouldn't get them. He much prefers the striking black and white of the kingsnake anyways hehe. Ours is small because he is still a baby! He is slowly getting bigger, when he bothers to eat lol.
The heartbeat is a great sound! Very fast a rhythmic. Like horses. She will probably find it soon too. My OB was always so good at finding it that it made me even more anxious when I had a difficult time with my Doppler at home :-/
Nope I didn't want to drive to the city for a 3D scan. I get lots of regular scans anyways so it would almost be like cheating for me lol. But if you want one you should book it soon- I think it gets harder to see their face as they get bigger! Even on my 2D scans, when they give me a copy of their profile I can't tell what I am looking at. 
I think that Jake sounds like a guy who is really nice and laid-back. With a great smile!
It was late. I nap during the day and it messes me up at night lol


----------



## Storked

My NST went well today but then my OB told me that she looked over my BPP and that my fluid was low so now I am on bed rest and told to drink, drink, drink. Hopefully my fluid will be normal for my next BPP on Monday.

I am seriously paranoid that maybe I have a leak now (sigh)


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany fluid can get low easily without a leak.
But good news it replenishes fast so u can bring it back too xx
Its really warm isn't it? Prob why it's low xxx
Ur snake is lovely xx

Lisa I had Simon called Jake in my head for Yonks.
We must hve similar taste in names. 
OH picked Simon but I'm lucky I like it ;-)
We made a deal id name girl. 
He would name a boy
Don't do that. I got presented with awfull ones. ;-)

Im in bed with milky monster ;-)
He was tired coming home and teething so I had no chance to eat.
Im hungry . Wahhhh ;-) 
Hi and hugs to all.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Angel, did you get a coloured bugaboo?

I went w/ Royal Blue. As much as Pierce looks like a boy to me, I wanted to make it obvious to strangers.

So my SIL came over too late for pictures. I wasn't going to interfere w/ Pierce's sleep for pictures. Today my sister and I went ahead and took a couple...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ eek snakes! :argh: Sorry to hear about your low fluid...hope your bed rest is short lived.

Laura ~ How'd today go for Simon? 

Leslie ~ Hang in there...the TWW is rough. FX'd and heaps of :dust:

:hi: Amy, Jen & Jess

Afm ~ Headed home tomorrow :hissy: I'm going to miss the freedom the extra hands provide.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, We always want what we cant have!! My OH often talks about moving to america for a few years so maybe ill get one one day. 
Your snake is very beautiful! the black and white is nice.
Hmmm so when do you think i should book the 3D scan?
Sorry your fluid is low... get drinking lady!

Laura, We do like similar names :) i would never allow my OH full responsibility to pick a name! lol he's not very 'cool' lol!
I hope you got some food!!! I think thats how mums lose weight... they have no time to eat! haha

Angel, Good idea!! My SIL always dresses her daughter in pink things coz she doesnt have much hair and people still call her a boy!! Pram colours it is! 
The elvis suit is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Good news! Natalie has no signs of eye cancer. She is just far sighted, so the eye lens reflex light easily in pictures. He did a number or tests and even dilated her eyes and did an extra test. So I am so so relieved now. Although I had a good feeling she was just fine. :) It's almost Friday and I hope all of you have a wonderful weekend with your loved ones! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey girls 
Angel pierce is ridiculously cute xxx
Boo for leaving ur help. Take um home with u ;-)
Today went really well 
Shecsaid she freeed a nerve in his neck that was fir his bowel.
Low and behold 2 big dirty nappies yest eve ;-)
Simon slept in his cot from 9 till 6 ;-) I lovethat woman hee hee

Didnt get food lisa but hunger passes ;-)
Ur so right . Def easier to drop weight when busy xx
How u feeling now sicky wise. Xx

Jess so glad Nat is alright xxx 
Hope alls well xx

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ So glad Natalie is ok. What a scare!

Lisa ~ I love your baby names...your DH will come around to whatever you pick. And you 'll love your 3D scan. I know you have to do it before a certain week just cannot recall the ideal time (before baby is too big).

Laura ~ Yay for Simon! I bet he feels so much better! xoxo

Back to bed for me...


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!

Bethany, hope that the bed rest helps but I too read that you can have low fluids without leaking and like Laura said, you can replenish fast. Take care of you and Lorelei hun!!!!! Oh and your snake... Im deathly afraid of them but glad he makes you happy!!

Angel, bummer about having to go home without your help in your suitcase but hope that your little guy is sleeping more and is a little easier now for you! Love his costume too... ugh :cloud9:... cute meter off the chart!!!!

Laura, how are you doing and your little guy??? Hope 

Jen, hope Zoey and you are doing well

Jess, thank goodness Natalie's results were great!!!! What a relief!!!!!! 

Leslie, how are you doing dear?

Hope I didnt miss anyone!!! :oops:

AFM~ 9dpo and temp dip today :( Want it to be next week already!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Amy I don't temp. Can it happen at implantation or anything xxx
Fx atill here xx

Hi ans hugs to all. Xx

Goid day here. Had lots of visitors which was nice ;-)


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, thats great to hear its nothing serious. You must be very relieved.

Laura, Sounds like Simons appointment went great. Its crazy there is a nerve in the neck thats for your bowels!! 
Im feeling really crappy today... i mentioned that ive been trying to paint my house but i havent really done anything for a few months. well my neighbour came over yesterday to help and he sanded all the walls and took down the curtains and the lounge room furniture is all in the middle of the room so i have no choice but to finish it now. Today im exhausted from all the work yesterday and my head is pounding. Hoping it clears soon so i can get working.

Angel, i cant wait to see my baby again. I keep having bad dreams so i wanna make sure its still safe and sound in there. 

Amy, i wish time would speed up to. Im looking forward to you getting your BFP.

:hugs: everyone


----------



## lilesMom

Aw :hugs: hon xx
I started a few projects I regretted while preg too xx
Skip a day of work and rest. U should feel more able the day after xx
U prob know but just in case. U should get one of the fume free paints while preg xx 
Simons app did him so much good. Its great ;-)
He slept all nt in cot again ;-) he is starting to love his cot 

Hi and hugs to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, I definitely have got paint thats safe to use while pregnant and i also have all the windows open to clear any fumes. My OH ended up doing heaps while i napped. haha
Thats so great that simon likes his cot... im sure that will save you a lot of heart ache as he gets older trying to get him to sleep on his own. Good job mumma! :)


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys 

lisa hurray for Oh, xxx
the place will look lovely when ur done xxx

hi and hugs to all. xxx


----------



## jen435

Jess such a relief she's okay and just farsighted. Special thankful yo heat this! How are your other two? How ate you?&#9829;

Angel sorry you had to leave to go home :( love peirces Elvis customs!! So awesome! How are u now?

Laura hooray for chiropractor helping Simon. What great sleep! I'm sorry you starved though. I have junk foods laying around house for easy access and it's horrible because its all I can get to often. Foes ur oh cook for you or bring you food when he's some?

Amy I'm rooting for you. Fxd for bfp &#9829;

Lisa try to stay hydrated and eat healthy snacks or light meals often. It will help you feel better. Hang in there! So excited for u and glad u are staring to get stuf2f! Can't wait .tp hear of its boy or girl. Love the names btw!&#9829;

Bethany drink tons of water! Just so u feel better I leaked early on the rest helped. Your almost there. She is just fine. Any day now I guess!!&#9825; Aww to your snake! Petrified of em though lol. 

Leslie hi!! I hope this finds you well&#9825;


----------



## jen435

Laura Horray Simon sleeps in cot :) mine still in napper and doesn't like to sleep at all its horrible. All well still love her. Her bed is a play area unfortunately! Lol

Lisa yay .ph painted while u napper! How sweet!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Lisa I love the bump pics and the progression it shows! Even boobs lol...those are the things I don't want to get bugger. Sounds like things are going well and your scan is right around the corner!

Laura I'm so glad Simon is doing well and it sounds like you are also minus the not eating hehe.

Jenn how are you and Zoey? Things are going ok over here just one of those roller coasters of emotion as I know you probably remember.

Bethany I'm sorry your fluid is low but good you can rest. I don't know enough about it to say much but sounds like from the other girls it can be normal. How are you feeling? Hopefully you will get your date to induce soon!

Angel pierce is so cute in his Elvis costume! Is that for Halloween or just for fun? How do you feel now that you are home?

Amy thinking of you . I know it is getting closer. When will you be testing?

Jess so glad your daughter is ok with the eyes! Hope everything else is going well.

AFM it has been a tough weekend. Lots of crying and emotions. Yesterday was 5 months since we found out. I just have these days but had been a bit worse this weekend for some reason. I don't know if I told you girls but I was going to counseling previously because of my depression. I stopped after the mc because the therapist wondered if I was trying to get pregnant and have a baby to fill a void. This really upset me and I kind of pushed it aside until now. I spoke with my friend who is dealing with infertility about all of my emotions and she asked about counseling so when I told her she questioned me and asked if she could be right. Spoke with DH about it too.Just because I have some depression why do people have to think I am doing this because I will feel better. If anything it is testing me to my limits. If I wanted to fill a void it would get a freakin pet and not bring another life into it. Spoke with DH about general situation who admits that he is still upset also but tends to stay busy and try not to think about it. He doesn't like to look at pictures of babies because it upsets him. I am at least glad this can bring us together. Ok sorry done with vent. I really want to be more positive but it's just not happening. Don't thin we BDed enough this month so we will see what happens.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I also wondered if my emotions could be a PMS symptom. I guess we will find out.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx

Leslie hugs sweetie.
From where I am I think it's yes and no to TTC to fill a void.
But that's not bad. We decided we were missing something (someone) in our lives and decided tovhave a baby.
Just because I had mmc that want doesn't leave. 
It's not because of mmc or a betrayal of previous bub .
We still want our rainbow bub. Xx
If all people's life was complete without kids no one would hve them .
Hugs honey. Xx
I'm not sure if I'm missing ur counsellors point or if I disagree with him or her. Xx
TTC is really tough sometimes babe.
Hang in there it will happen xxx


Jen hey. Glad ur back xx

Simons sleeps on his tummy even though not recommended


----------



## lilesMom

Finishingy post here cos either phone or b and b went bananas 
If he sleeps any other way he still chokes
My mom was advised to sleep all of us that way and we r ok 
Yeah Oh makes me stuff sometimes when here 
I really appreciate a proper dinner when I gwt um now ;-)


Think. I hve Uti
I though I did and bought test strips .they were pos for lleukocytes so I must go to doc tomoro.
Doh . More dosh dowm the drain. Oh well

Hi and hugs x


----------



## mommylov

Bloodtest came back negative.. was told to stop progesterone. FML.


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, So sorry hun!! :hugs: 

Jen, i can finally start being healthy again... my body doesnt feel sick at the thought of veggies now! yay

Leslie, i think Laura is right... i think if we were all complete we wouldnt want babies. Only you can really know whats going on... they just give you ideas of what certain things could mean. Also the TTC would make the depression worse doesnt mean you are having a baby till fill a void as she/he meant it. Keep your head up hun... you will get there, its just a rough patch. :hugs:

:hi: ladies!!

I had a dream last night that there was an app on my phone that could do ultrasounds. How awesome would that be!!


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hugs xxx
So sorry hon xx


----------



## Storked

You ladies have been chatty :D

Angel, that costume is ADORABLE! What a cute little man! How are you doing at home love?

Laura, any costume planned for Simon? :)
So sorry about the UTI. Those things are terrible!
And if tummy is what is best for Simon then it is what is best for Simon. We just want him to be a happy baby <3

Lisa, you may ask the girls in the rainbow group to be sure of what the magic window is for a 3D. You want baby to look very baby like but not so big and far along that you don't get good shots :) even my 2D these days look...yeah baby is too squished. I can never tell what I am looking at lol.
How soon until your appointment?

Jessica, great news on Natalie!

Amy, do your kitties tolerate costumes? :)
I am so sorry about the blood test. I said it in your journal and I will say it here- I hate this roller coaster that you are on. And I wish that I was near to give you comfort.
Not to be corny but you are going to be so blessed with a rainbow. I feel it. You deserve it. And your children will be so blessed to have such an amazing mother. You are wondrous. Love you girl.

Jen, thanks the rest did do me good. Fluid is back to normal but doc still has me taking it easy and just drinking. 
Can't believe how big Zoey is getting! How are you doing?

Leslie, your boobs may not get much bigger in pregnancy. Mine were a good size before and I have only gone up a cup luckily. 
Oh honey, I am so sorry that the therapist said that. What a mean thing to say to someone who had just lost their baby. After the loss, there is definitely a baby sized hole left in the heart. And really, getting pregnant again can help you start to heal but it doesn't ever completely erase the pain and memory of the loss, ya know? You are *not* doing this for the wrong reasons. You have a righteous desire for a child, as does your spouse. Don't let anyone make you feel bad about it. You have so much love to give.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ I second what the ladies have said. Children are our legacy... How we leave our mark on this world. :hugs: 

Shucks, thought I could reply properly...I've a fussy nurser. Brb!

Amy ~ :friends: :hugs: 

Bethany ~ Yay for fluid increase!

Laura ~ Ouch to a UTI!! 

Jen, Lisa, Jess ~ Hope you ladies have a good week!

:wave: ladies! The Elvis costume won't fit Pierce come Halloween, so I'll have to pick up something else. Tehehe...I don't mind dressing him up in something else. It's nice to be home. My Ma is here again, so I'm still enjoying the extra set of hands. She'll be here another 10 days.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry about UTI Laura :( those are def no fun at all.

So sorry Amy! They said this is def and the levels may not change since it is early? Either way so frustrating and disheartening. You don't deserve to go through this and I am hopeful things will change for you very soon.

Lisa I think in the future out phones will probably do ultrasounds the way technology is. When is your scan again...this week or did you just have an appt?

Thanks Bethany I think you got exactly what I was feeling that they were insinuating that I was doing this for the wrong reason. Maybe just the way I am looking at it. The counselor was doing her job so I get it but one of my best friends agreeing with her was what got me a couple days ago. Glad the fluid situation is better. Rest up...your little girl is almost here!

Angel enjoy time with your mom. Any ideas on which new costume you want for pierce?

CD 22 over here so we will see about next week.
I'm watching the news right now and there is a couple on there that had 3 mcs previous and her water broke they tried to hold onto baby because so early at 28 weeks. Baby was in mama for 39 days after water broke. Just so crazy to think about.


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, do your kitties tolerate costumes? :)
> I am so sorry about the blood test. I said it in your journal and I will say it here- I hate this roller coaster that you are on. And I wish that I was near to give you comfort.
> Not to be corny but you are going to be so blessed with a rainbow. I feel it. You deserve it. And your children will be so blessed to have such an amazing mother. You are wondrous. Love you girl.

Thanks hun, love you loads too!!! 



Buttrflyl553 said:


> So sorry Amy! They said this is def and the levels may not change since it is early? Either way so frustrating and disheartening. You don't deserve to go through this and I am hopeful things will change for you very soon.

thanks Leslie :) Yes, its definite. They said that it should atleast be above 5 and it wasnt, it was at 3. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi girls xx

Bethany il def get a costume but yet to be decided. 
I caught uti fast. Its mild so im just dopey and tired ;-)
I put my hand over boiling kettle this morn cos I wasn't concentrating.
Hve a little steam burn doh. 
I also nearly poured tea on my plate instead of my cup beside it 
Glad ur fluid and rest did u good.
I'm gonna post and read on cos don't wanna hve to retype 
My browser on hone keeps switching itself off


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hurray for little Elvis and ur mom xxx 

Leslie hugs hon. 
Il keep my fx for no af for u for ten months. Xxx
U will be a great mom xx 

Amy hugs . 
Stupid blood tests. Stupid temps getting hopes up. 
Love u lots. Xx
Im gonna give out to god a little now. He should know its def ur bloody time now.
We can sic angel on af for u. As well. Xxx 
Life is so yunfair sometimes. Hugs xxx 

Hi and hugs to all. Xxx 
Love ye lots and really appreciate having ye all to chat to xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Amy I don't mean to be weird but why is there any hcg? From ov or something? 
Could it just not hve got to 5 yet?


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, my appointment is tomorrow but no scan. Hoping i get to hear the HB. My OH cant make the appointment and he is quite upset about it. he really wanted to hear the HB but he has something on at work he cant miss.

Angel, Cant wait to see Pierce in his next costume!! 
I supposed thats on good things about having your family live far away... when you do see them they stay for extended periods of time and are a great help!!

Leslie, this appointment is just a check up. My first appointment with an OB so im not sure what to expect. I must write down a list of questions tonight so i dont forget tomorrow.
I have my fingers and toes crossed for you this month. :flower:

Amy, :hugs: hun! 

Laura, Hope your day didnt get any worse and you didnt hurt yourself anymore.
I think i would go insane without all you ladies to talk to as well. its really helps! I dont have many friends with babies so they get sick of talking about it quickly or at least i think they do! 
Hope your UTI clears soon!

:hi: to everyone!!


----------



## mommylov

thank you all for your kind words. I know that dh and I will make it over this bump but it just gets a bit harder as time passes and we dont see the results we hope for. :(



lilesMom said:


> Amy I don't mean to be weird but why is there any hcg? From ov or something?
> Could it just not hve got to 5 yet?

I believe that all women have hcg in thier system all the time but its always below 5. I tried to google an explanation for it but couldnt find something quickly. :( She was pretty confident that I wasnt pregnant. I think had it been like 10 or something then she wouldve had me repeat a test but since it was only 3 (anything below 5 is considered negative) she said I wasnt. I stopped my progesterone and my temps have been going steadily down so I think that confirms what she said. She weas very sweet about explaining my past pregnancies being out fo the norm in that most people dont get pregnant that quick so it does help me to not get my hopes up or think that something is wrong. :shrug:

Lots of love to all you mommies and preggies (Leslie you are going to be preggy soon too!!!!) always!!!! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys. Xxx I'm fine but tired. Had physio and OT for simon today. It went fine. Xx

Amy sorry I was just still hopung for u xx
Hugs xxx 

Hi and hugs to all. Xx 
Too tired to type properly xx


----------



## Lisa85

Had my OB appointment today.... got to hear the lovely HB, which she found straight away but baby was moving all around so took her a little bit to find a loud spot!! 
My 20 week ultrasound is booked for 11th November. Not sure if we will get a private one before then to find out the sex!!
They also booked my glucose test... i told her I'm eating more sweets than i normally would coz im craving them and she told me to try and have jam on wholegrain toast instead of cookies and things. :(
Yay... so excited!!

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Amy sorry I was just still hopung for u xx
> Hugs xxx

Thanks love bug xoxoxo Im just trying to get it together but am getting better about accepting everything.


----------



## Storked

Angel, I am sure that you don't mind costume shopping some more for your little guy :) he is adorable. I bet your mom is loving her time with you guys!

Leslie, amazing that they were able to keep baby in there that long with no infection! Did everything turn out well?
Yes I understand how you feel. TTCAL is already such a roller coaster that the last thing you need is someone questioning your motives. It is crap honestly. Your motives are true and don't let anyone tell you any different. Are you close to testing now dear?

Amy, you have been on a long journey. And I know that it must be hard for you to remain in a positive, hopeful place. I just want you to know that we will all be positive and hopeful for you. We will pray for you too. Anything. You have support here honey. You will get your rainbow(s)! 

Laura, rest up! Glad that Simon had good appointments <3

Lisa, I love how quickly they can find it! And a squirming baby is good too. Mine loved to swim away lol.
Oh gender before you know it! Can't wait for the big reveal :D
How soon will you have to drink the glucola?

Jessica and Jen, hi girls!

NST was today. Little girl kept sleeping despite me drinking juice right before my appointment. OB says that I have a very stubborn baby lol.
Finally picked a pediatrician and the car seat will be properly installed on Tuesday. Also taking our kitty for his yearly vaccinations next week (that will go over well I bet) and then we renew our lease. Oh and Monday my doctor starts cervical checks so I will hopefully finally have my induction date soon. I need it so that my husband can be sure to be there dang it.


----------



## lilesMom

Im caught up but I'm wiped again so hi and hugs to all. Xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, the glucose test isnt until 28 weeks so not till january. 
Hopefully since she sleep a lot and doesnt wake easy that she will sleep well when she comes out as well. i cant wait for you to get the date!!
Sounds like you have been very busy... have you got a burst of energy or just fighting through the exhaustion?!
Im going to be so exhausted this weekend... i have 3 parties to go to!! Luckily i have a bit more energy lately!

Laura, Sorry you're so tired! Hope you can get some sleep! :hugs:

<3 & :hugs: everyone!


----------



## Lisa85

Also i saw my brother last night and the first thing he said to me was.... WOAH!!! ive never seen you so big!! and he wasnt only talking about my belly!!!! :blush: :cry:


----------



## Lisa85

Today's bump.... Feeling big today! 
Excuse the messy room in the background :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## lilesMom

U look fab honey xx 
Ur only all bump xx

Hi and hugs to alp xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello...will catch up soon. Going to take tonight to relax. CD 25 AF due tues and kinda crampy so we will see. Last month got AF a day early and month before 4 days late so who knows.
Lisa you are so darn cute it hurts! Great news on scan!
Have a great early start to weekend girls and talk soon


----------



## lilesMom

Hi to all. Xx
I'm a Moany Minnie today. 
Simon got new physio which I thought might be ok for his reflux.
Nope!!! 
Im so sick of one making the other worse.
It's feckin hard!!!! 
It's sat nt and I've just spent half an hour with him bawling with trapped wind.
Now I'm in bed with Simon since 7.30 
Cos he can't be let alone cos of choking and I'm trying to keep to his routine to keep him haopt.
OH gets up when he likes. Goes to bed when he likes.
Does no feeds. Nappy changes unless I ask him lots.
Never lets me lie in or does nt feed ever.
And he wonders why he wants more kids and I don't ever aanymore.
I'm not sorry I hve Simon. Don't get me wrong.
I just want him healthy and a bit of a life for me


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, im sorry you are having such a hard time. Sounds like your OH needs to step up and help a bit more. 
You're allowed to have a whinge. We understand you love simon with all your heart but that doesnt mean its not really hard.
You're doing great mumma!! Get the hubby of yours helping out a bit more!!


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Jen x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry you had a rough moment w/ Simon Laura. The balance of responsibilities is certainly off between Mom and Dad during infancy. I know my DH has to sleep b/c he has to go to work, but I still get upset when he acts exhausted after 5+ straight hours of sleep. :hugs: You are doing sooo great! Simon is lucky to have you xoxo

Lisa - what an adorable bump! 

I'll be back to read properly. I have mastitis, Pierce got his 2 month vaccines and my DH is still out of town :/ When it rains, it pours! Thankfully my mom is still here, I've felt crummy due to the infection. Today I am going to feel better (positive thinking).


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u feel better soon angel. Mastitis sucks xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!

Lisa, what a cute bump! You still are so petite, how lucky!

Laura, so sorry for all what you are going through. OH really needs to step up to the plate. Why don't you have a serious talk with him and really open up about how all of this makes you feel. Sometimes men just don't understand and it seems like you need to drill information into their heads! :growlmad:

Angel... ouch on the Mastitis, and hopefully it clears up soon. Sorry your dh is out of town, but thank goodness your mother is still around to help. 

Bethany!! You are almost due! How exciting! Little Lorelei is almost here. 

Amy I have you in my thoughts hon. You are on your next cycle, so I am assuming af showed up? Do you have anything new planned for this cycle? Hope you are feeling better sweety. :hugs::hugs:

Leslie, I hope you and your dh are doing good and that you are blessed with you bfp very soon.

Hi Jen!! Hope you and Zoey are doing great!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Here is little Sophia Grace at 3.5 months!! She is taking a sweet little nap!
 



Attached Files:







2013-10-12 19.42.10.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies. Feeling better already. Fever has passed, so the aches and nausea are gone. Pierce has also recovered from his vaccines. 

Jessica she is so beautiful!! :cloud9:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Monday...today is Columbus Day and we still have to work!

Angel I am glad that you are feeling better and sorry you had to go through that:( is your mom still there? Where does DH go...work related?

Jess Sophia looks so cute in that picture! I love her hair bow. Does it feel like she should be that old already?

I'm so sorry about how Simon is doing with reflux Laura. I second what Jess said about talking to OH. You need help and he should be there! How is UTI? I hope you both feel better soon.

Bethany time is flying and it is mid October! You feel like you will have an induction date soon? How are you feeling? Not going to test until Wednesday if I can help it. AF is due tomorrow on Tuesday and I only have one frer and two digitals so trying to keep the frer as long as I can so hopefully next test will not be negative.

Lisa as I said you are way too cute with your bump! November 11 I will remember for you. That is the next day I have off for Veterans Day...I need it ;) I hear ya about your brother saying you have never been so big, my boobs got big right before my mmc. I am already a D so don't need more. For some I know they enjoy that ;) my DH never minds.

Amy how are you doing? How is your cycle? Thinking of you!

Jen I hope you and Zoey are doing well over there!

AFM AF due tomorrow. I'm feeling crampy and gassy so I am kinda expecting AF but hoping for not. My brother is getting married may 2015 and said if there is a child by then they will be in the wedding with DH and I. I was thinking ugh there better be by then or I don't know what I will do! I know he is hoping. He was really upset to learn of mmc and had to take off of work when he learned the news. Amazing how it affects others like that.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!

Angel, oh no!!! Im so sorry about the infection but glad that you are on the mend! Yay for your mom being there as well! Hope that you are back to 100% soon if you arent already! :hugs:

Laura, MASSIVE hugs love bug! I know you have just had such hard luck with Simon and him feeling well but Im praying that your little guy gets better and you are able to not worry as much. Have you told your OH that you need him to step up a bit more in helping with Simon? Sounds like he tries but dont be affraid to speak up if you need more from him hun. Some guys just take a little extra nudging ;) Wish I was there to help you out!! :kiss:

Bethany, how are you doing hun?? Getting so close now! Thank you so much for the cheery pics on my journal. You always have the cuttest pics to post!!! Hope you are doing well. How are you feeling? Is your hubby getting excited???

Leslie, your signs sound very promising hun! I hope that AF doesnt show tomorrow or for the next months! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!!!

Jess, Sophia is such a little doll!!!! You really have beautiful girls!!!!! How are you all doing?? Hope everything is well with you and thanks for sharing that adorable pic of Sophia! :cloud9:

Lisa, hope you are doing well dear. Youll be in your 3rd tri before we know it!!! :)

Jen, hope things are well with you and Zoey.

Hope I didnt miss anyone....:oops:

AFM~ on CD 4 today. Not too hopeful this cycle. We are traveling this month and the timing isnt working out for an IUI this month so I dont know what is going to happen.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, don't feel big yet. If you do then you won't handle the end very well lol. I feel huge these days.
Oh and tell your brother not to talk like a jackass. Us pregnant ladies better only get compliments ;) I only have one sibling dumb enough to try and tell me that I look big. And I set her straight real quick lol

Laura, maybe it is time for a coming to Jesus talk with your OH. He can step up his game and help more with Simon so that you can just take a moment to breathe :hugs:

Oh Angel, sorry about the mastitis but thank goodness your mom was there to give you a hand since your DH couldn't! 

Jessica, Sophia looks gorgeous! I love her little headband :) girls are so much fun

Leslie, I know that it doesn't feel like it but Wednesday is right around the corner! I hope that witch stays away and you get your BFP sweetie. You will have a baby by the time he gets married I bet- he sounds like a loving brother. Are you two close? :hugs:

Amy, I bet you get pregnant this cycle! I think the universe has a way of toying with us and since you have very little hope for yourself this cycle, this means your chances of conceiving this cycle have increased exponentially! That is how it works, right? Hang in there girl. It will happen. Love ya!

Saw the OB today for BPP. Fluid is still good, Lorelei was practicing her breathing and moving great. Also got my cervical check and I am 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced. OB said that I will get my firm induction date when I dilate a little more but that we would induce around 38 weeks. Can't wait. Neither can my mom or my husband :) hopefully I will be more dilated next week. OB said that Lorelei was pushing down hard.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. 
Things r bettervhere thanks xx
Simin is a good bit beyter so so am I ;-)

Jess she is gorgeous xxx
Amy I agree with Bethany ;-)
Bethany . Lorelei wants to be here. Good on her for pushubg down. 
Leslie fx for u xx
Angel. Glad ur a little better. Get well soon x 
Lisa u look fab. Just bump xx
Jen how ye hon. Xx 
Hope I'm not missing someone. I'm half asleep. 
4.30 in morn but Simon needs to stay upright after a feed xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thinking of you girls on pregnancy and infant loss Remembrance Day :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Thinking of you girls on pregnancy and infant loss Remembrance Day :hugs:

Thinking of you ladies too :hugs:
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/E606C7F0-526F-4243-ABA8-96A0EA333C61-16799-0000118D5BD0029A.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

<3 to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:friends: I'm sorry we had to meet on such trying terms, but I'm thankful that I found you all...it's been over a year and I don't know how I would have made it through without the advice, stories, pointers and emoticons (shout out to Amy on that one!).

xoxo much love ladies! 

PS Leslie ~ I hope AF is still away...eagerly awaiting an update (sorry if I missed it).


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! I've been reading I've started to reply a few times and then phone fell or I fell asleep or got crazy over here. Its been hectic.

Anyways I apologize for not writing 
Amy yay*hugs* I'll keep believing you will get pregnant for you. I hope this is your cycle. Your rough road needs a happy end.&#9825;
Leslie I hope this finds you well. How are you?
Lisa how are you?
Bethany yay your soo close!&#9825; 
Jess Sophia is gorgeous!&#9825;
Laura I'm so sorry *hugs* one thing I'm discovering is that u HAVE to ask men if not beg no matter how exhausted you are or annoyed they get. Oh should give u a had&#9825; I hope Simon is doing oka You really been through so much. Poor Simon and mommy.
Angel ouch I hope ur mastitis clears up. So painful and being sick is rough :( please be careful of over pumping. Maybe hand express if u still feel full after he nurses? That way your supply doesn't continue to increase. U must make a ton off milk! Hope u and pierce are well. Glad ur mins there to help!

Hi to anyone I missed!

Has anyone had .af yet after baby?? I'm so scared to have one since it's been 14month's since I had one.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Angel thsnks and ditto xx 
Jen about 6 weeks ish after I stopped pumping I gOT af
Ibe had 2 now. Been fine. 
Totally tmi but I figure u might want to know 
No pain and really watery. No clots. 
And less days than I used yo hve.
5 instead of 7 ;-) 
I thought I might hve loads of pain and stuff but not at all
I tthink milky boobs stops build up xxx

Hi and hugs to all xx

Leslie hope af stayed away xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

BFN and out of frer now... Just waiting for AF :(


----------



## lilesMom

Boo to af Leslie xx
I'm hopung she doesn't show xxx


----------



## jen435

Leslie *hugs* I second .af doesn't show and ur pregnant. This roads so bumpy.
:dust:

Laura doesn't sound bad thanks! I must say .af was so painful prior so I'd love it. to ease up.
How are you and Simon today? I hope u rested&#9825;


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get pain free af too Jen xxx

No news here 
All fine ;-)
I hve my nieces christening on sat. I'm god mom 
Looking forward to it.
Then 3 hosp app for Simon on Mon tues and wed.
Cross ur fingers fir us please 
Hopefully good news for us. 

Hi and hugs to all.


----------



## jen435

Laura I really pray all goes well for Simon and you. *hugs*


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jen xx


----------



## lilesMom

Where is everyone ? Hope Alls well xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls,
Happy Friday. It has been quiet..makes me wonder as Bethany gets closer to due date if induction could be happening as we speak :)
Looks like AF could finally be here based on my morning wipe...ugh here we go again is what I want to say.
Have to get ready for work. Talk soon!


----------



## lilesMom

hugs leslie stupid af xxx

i was thinking the same about bethany :)
hope alls well for her xx

hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

...I wonder when babies start sleeping through the night. I know mine is a bit high maintenance, but by what age do they all tend to start a more scheduled pattern for sleep. I've got to learn to nap with him during the day. 

Laura I hope things go well for Simon at his appointments. I'll be praying for him! 

Leslie ~ :grr: AF!!

Jen ~ Hi! Hope Zoey is well! 


:howdy: Jess, Bethany, Amy & Lisa! TGIF!

I'm bummed because my mom is leaving tomorrow. Hoping my DH gets back soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks hon zx
Hopeful dh gets back really soon xxx
Simon has been doing it foe a good while .
Well he will sleep 7 or 8 hrs. Hve few oz and go back.
So I call it sleeping through 
I presume it is. ;-)
But I knowvim lucky and all babie vary by a lot
My niece was bf and she started properly sleeping through at 9 months.
My gran nephew is bf and it took him longer.
But my niece had him sleeping in with her.
She said when he was older she didnt even wake up to bf.
Ge helped himself ;-)
As pierce gets older he should stretch more for u.
Hopung it happens soon xx 
Food will help a lot in a bit.
Id say he is a hungry boy like Simon xxx 

Hi and hugs to all. 
Ive a suspicion Lorelei may hve made her appearance. 
Hope alls well Bethany x


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds silly angel but do u talk ti pierce at nt? Or turn on light? 
Keep all stimulation to a minimum to promote awareness of the difference of day ans nt.
We hve a musical sheep called Sean that only gets played at bed time.
I also read Simon a story and sing the songs Sean plays. 
This all only happens at sleep timewe hve other songs for day.
I think it all helps even though they r small 
Also do u take him to where he sleeps at same time every nr.
I bring Simon up to bedroom at same time ans start our routine even if he seems wide awake.
Xxx 
Just ideas. It's what we do but may not be what y wanna do xx


----------



## Storked

Leslie, don't lose heart. It took me almost a year to get another BFP. It sucks, it taking time. But when you are expecting your rainbow you will feel that it would have been worth it. Love ya!

Laura, how exciting to be godmother :) give Simon a kiss for me!

Jen, how are you and sweet Zoey? 

Angel, are you nervous about your mom leaving? Hope your husband gets back soon sweetie.

Lisa, Amy, Jessica hi girls!

Sorry I haven't been on much. I am so wiped lately. And today I was in a cleaning frenzy. Actually got down on hands and knees and scrubbed the floors. Hope that my body took all that hard work to dilate some more lol.


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies... sorry i havent been on much. Ive been reading but ive been really cranky this week so i didnt feel like writing!

Leslie, sorry the AF has showed her ugly face again. :hugs: 

Laura, hope your appointments go well. Great to hear all your tips for sleeping. I had a little chuckle to myself about the baby "helping himself". Surely she would wake up?!

Angel, hope your hubby gets back soon!! Definitely sounds like a good idea to nap during the day when P does.

Bethany, its funny how ladies often go into a cleaning frenzy late in their 3rd tri. Hope you can get some rest.

Jen, Jess, Amy :hugs: and :hi:


----------



## Lisa85

i started prenatal yoga this morning hoping its going to help my back pain. Really hope it works!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls! Hope this finds everyone well I have been reading but am on my phone and not feeling too well so I apologize for the short response. Love you all!!

Bethany, can't believe how close you are to meeting your princess!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx 
Hope ur feeling a bit more rested now Bethany. Xx
Lisa u would thunk she would wake but she said she doesnt really wake anymore .
He is over a yr old now. So he is well able to find his milk ;-)
Hope yoga helps. Xx def should do. 
Warm baths are great too just nor too hot xx
Amy feel better soon xxx 

Off to christening now xx


----------



## Storked

Lisa, the crankiness gets worse! Some days I feel like I want to punch everyone in the throat :D

Amy, honey I hope you aren't getting sick :hugs:

Laura, enjoy your family :)

Slept most of the night with my legs bent just so our cat could sleep in the bed with us. Got up just now so I could eat, rehydrate and give him his morning treats and I think he trudged back to bed to steal my spot amongst the pillows lol


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I trust the Christening was a nice event. How nice to be a godmother. How'd Simon do at it? 

Lisa ~ Hope yoga was comforting :)

Bethany ~ Soooo close! Cannot wait for your birthing story!

Jess & Jen ~ How are the girls? Any new milestones?

Amy ~ I'm still stalking your temps! I hope you are feeling better. When is your trip?

Leslie ~ Hope you are having a good weekend. :hugs:

Afm ~ I think the antibiotics are upsetting my stomach :/ My Mom was going to leave yesterday, but stayed because I've a tummy ache. Must be tough being a grandparent, what with being concerned for your baby (aka Me!) and grand baby (Pierce). One more day of antibiotic and hopefully I'm back on my feet!


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Any plans for Halloween ladies? My sister and I have already started talking about Black Friday! You know we <3 the sales!


----------



## Lisa85

Dont say that Bethany!!! haha My OH might want to punch me in the throat! lol 
How we spoil our animals!! I sacrifice my comfort for my cats to. 

Amy, hope you're feeling better soon hun!

Laura, im to paranoid to have a hot bath... i even get paranoid in a hot shower! It was quite hot here today and now im kinda scared for summer and getting to hot. We dont have aircon and probably cant afford it before summer! :( Maybe we will have to dip into savings if summer gets to bad.
How was the Christening? 

Angel, Sorry your not feeling so hot. Good your mum could stay a little longer though. 
Halloween sounds like such fun... i bought a small bag of chocolate just in case we get any trick or treaters but i doubt we will have any. I bought some lollies last year and we didnt get any so i ate them all!! haha
Hope you're feeling better soon! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey xx

Angel we had a lovely day thanks.
She is my fourth god child but it's always an honour to be asked.
She is sweetie. She is light as a feather in comparison to Simon.
Simon was great. He had bottle for his dad during ceremony.
And slept through most of the party ;-) 
Oh no stupid mastitis xxx
Eat lots of veg and probiotic yog to build urself back up .
Antibs suck xxx hope ur properly better soon. Xx 

Lisa hey xx
A warm bath is fine. Just nothing that would turn ur skin pink ;-)
Warm hot water bottles are great. I went to bed with um so many nts 

I hve a real craving to be preg again. It's ridiculous how much.
I know it's not gonna happen foe at least 2 yrs id ever.
But I think that's prob why the feeling is strong ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Posted before finished cos comp went weird.
If I coyld try now I prob wouldn't want to so bad 
I keep forgetting the bad parts ans only thinking of tge good.
Damn u nature ;-)

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany!! It's almost time! I am sure you are excited to finally to meet little Lorelei! I am so excited for you! :hugs:

Lisa! Almost 17 weeks, already? Time is flying for you. I hope you are enjoying the prenatal yoga. :) :hugs:

Laura, glad that you had a lovely day at the ceremony. Gosh Simon has gotten so big. I am sure he is getting close to 20 lbs already. What a big healthy boy! :hugs:

Jen!! Yooohoooo!! How are you hon? Seems like you are very busy these days. Give Zoey a kiss for me. :hugs:

Amy! I'm here rooting you on for this cycle. It is very possible for a bfp this cycle. Remember when I got my bfp? During that horrible tooth ordeal. I literally got pregnant around the time I got my tooth yanked out and was under a great deal of medicine (vicodin and advil) and stress. Bfps often happen at unlikely times. So FX for you sweety. :hugs:

Angel!! Yay for mommy staying longer! I am all for mama's help. They love to help us with their new grand babies. They cherish any time they have with their sweet grandchildren. Sorry about your tummy ache though. Hope your dh comes home soon. :hugs:

Love you all!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Here are some updated pics of Sophie. Just taken the last few days. :) I posted 2 picks to show she finally has her new hair. lol. She was bald for a long time and then it finally came in!! hehe Very pretty hair color, red and blonde mixed with light brown. Husband has jet black hair so he was surprised by her hair color. Anyways, I wanted to share these pics with all of you and to also let you know that this is the only website I have posted pics of Sophie. My husband has not posted any on facebook. He has his reasons and one of them is that he is scared his family will somehow see them and start to call and harass us. Yes, they are that crazy. Anyways. Take care ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1157.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1164.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1166.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0888.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0810.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks for the well wishes! Feeling better now (Laura I've been on probiotics-- hoping they prevent any yeast infection!). My Ma left and I had a good crying spell...I miss living around my family. :sad2:

I'll post more soon, but wanted to promptly admire beautiful Sophia!! She is such a doll! I think her hair color is the same as Pierce's!


----------



## Lisa85

ooh Jess... Sophia is sooooo cute!!! She perked up my morning with that gorgeous face!!
Time is going really fast now... 3 weeks until my anatomy scan... i cant wait!!!! 

Laura, glad you had a great day at the christening. You must be a very popular ladt to have 4 god children now!! :)
Sounds like you will end up with more babies if you want another one so bad now! 

Angel, When's your hubby coming home?


----------



## lilesMom

Angel 
Sorry ur missing ur mom xxx hugs 
It is really nice ti hve um around.
Hope dh is home soon xx
Hurray for probiotic xxx

Jess Sophie ie beautifull. 
She is so cute and healthy looking xx
Lovely smile xx 
Simon was 19.5 last weight check at over 2 weeks ago so um sure he must be over 20 now ;-)
She really is a cutie xxx

Lisa thanks ;-)
Hurry up 3 weeks for u xx 
Scans are so good to hve xxx
I hve 11 older bros and sis.
I've 40 nieces andnephews .hence tge 4 god children
But u love it. It's so nice to be thought of to be god mom
I prob will go again baby wise but not till milky and my liver are ok.xx

Just had to share. Simons physio is doing him so much goid.
Cos of low muscle tone he never raises his legs but only kicks low.
Ive been raising um fir him and now he is getting halfway up himself 
Hurray. He is so lucky they found stroke early and he is getting all the help now.
Loads of prayers for next 3 days please xxx
Love ye all xxx

Amy keeping my fx for u xxx

Bethany Lorelei be here so soon xx

Jen hope ye r well xxx

Leslie how u doin hon? Xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone. Xx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Sorry I seriously read start writing then zoey starts up and I forget to continue and lose everything type.

Lisa it's doing so fast! Prenatal yoga sounds lovely 
Bethany any day now&#9825;
Jess Sophia is gorgeous. Love her hair color! How much does she weigh now?
Angel I'm so sorry antibiotics and family not close. They sound amazing and huge help though. Great blessing. Is dh not home yet? I hope ur feeling better and baby pierce is well&#9825;
Laura Simon is sooo adorable! He's growing so fast. Is he sitting up yet? I love ur night routine. Zoey doesn't have one yet. Can I still incorporate one at 20 weeks?? How are you?


Amy and Leslie hi! I'm so sad no bfp yet k:( I keep praying for you both&#9825;


----------



## jen435

It makes me angry the most deserving people must wait and go through so much heart ache :( your time must come&#9825;


----------



## jen435

I gotta tend to zoey. I'll try to update on us later


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Angel, so glad that you are feeling better!

Bethany, its totally understandable that you would be wiped right now honey. Make sure you get plenty of rest!!!! I keep coming on here and worry that Im going to miss your birth announcement!

Lisa, Yay for prenatal yoga... enjoy!

Leslie, I would ship you a HPT!!! Has af showed?? I hope not!!

Laura, hope you have a great time at the christening.

Jess, thank you for sharing pics of Sophia!!! She is so adorable and had lots of hair coming in!!!!

Jen, thank you for the well wishes. Hope that you and Zoey are doing well.

Hope I didnt miss anyone and sorry if my posts are late. :oops:

AFM~ Just when I thought it couldnt get any better for me... ended up in the ER on sat morning. Ive been having constipation like cramps and aches for three weeks now and with us leaving for NY on thursday, I wanted to make sure nothing was wrong. Long story short, they couldnt find anything but want me to follow up with a gastroenterologist. Ill do that soon. Other than that, just waiting to O at this point.


----------



## jen435

Goodness Amy I hope all is okay! Layravis right bf can come anytime especially when you least expect it. I hope you enjoy NY. I really hope this ovulation cycle is it for you!&#9825; seriously at this rate forget twins three babies would be nice for you as well! Ok maybe much but I just feel you should be blessed with all ur children at once!&#9825; or just one healthy baby. I'll continue praying bc I know in my heart you'll be an incredible mom one day&#9829; your an amazing person and stronger then ull ever know in


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Jen! I appreciate that. I would take anything at this point. Im having a hard time seeing us be blessed with just one so I dont know. I thought last month would do it and nothing. :(


----------



## jen435

Leslie fixed for ur bfp&#9825;

Zoey is doing okay. Growing too fast. Shes my princessceven when sages screaming and crying knfeel hhohorrible watching her suffer. I know her meds need to be uUpped again :/ sh naps in my arms in the day and sleeps in a napper at night. Kobes bored and gets stressed over her constant crying. She hardly naps and kobe wakes her if he sees she fell asleep. I feel bad for him. My mil didn't like watching her for us and used us for a ride to his sisters house then jumped out of car and got in his sisters house:( his family walks all over us and hates to actually help us. Ugh. If we get anything they feel we owe them. I hate it. Anyways still no job and my unemployment ends soon. I applied to sooo many jobs and nothing. Its horrible. Dh is helpful kinda. He complains but I still make him help. I cent keep up with house chores. Really stinks but it's life. I feel like I do same chores day in day out and get nothing additional done. Its almost 230 & I just realized I haven't taken out meat to De.froit for dinner! Guess I better get on it lol. I miss u ladies!


----------



## jen435

Amy its happen I have faith&#9825; its just unfortunate your perfect baby. Isn't ready yet maybe? I light candles forvu all the time. One day our prayers will be answered they must!&#9829; I haven't lost hope for you bc I know you'll have ur lo in time


----------



## mommylov

Sorry your family isnt much help for you guys. :(


----------



## mommylov

jen435 said:


> Amy its happen I have faith&#9825; its just unfortunate your perfect baby. Isn't ready yet maybe? I light candles forvu all the time. One day our prayers will be answered they must! I haven't lost hope for you bc I know you'll have ur lo in time

Thanks hun.. I just think god hates me. I have had a few ppl tell me that they lit candles for me, my mom has been in prayer, I have even prayed even though Im not super religious.. and nothing. It just gets to me sometimes. I cant believe I am still on this journey. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Jen xx
Glad all is well and zoey is keeping u busy. Xx
Simon is sitting but I gotta keep a few fingers on him.
He mainly supports himself but can topple any direction any minute.
So he isn't sitting entirely on his own ;-)
How u doin with feeding and reflux? 
I wouldn't see why anight routine wouldn't work now.
She is still young.
Simon loves his routine 
A very odd nt if we r late home ( like christening ) 
He gets a bit out of sorts and I kjow it's cos his internal click is telling him it's songs and bedtime time


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys. 

Amy hugs honey. Xx
Hope ur ok.
Can any of ur med mess with ur tummy? Xxx
U will get there my love.
I know ur sick if us telling u that. Xx
Hve u thought about maybe 2 months break from follies scans and iui?
Not from ur meds though.
The stress has got to be wrecking ur head chick. Xxx
I second Jen. I really feel for u but I also believe u will be an incredible mom soon with the worlds most cherished kids xxx hugs
I dont understand why docs feel u need help getting preg? I totally get the aspirin.neevo? And lovenox
But u never needed help getting preg. 
It all may just gwt in ur way. 
Praying natural works this month.
U need a second honeymoon.xxx 
With loads of pampering for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

App went so well today.
Well not the app . Poor little milky doodle screamed.
If it had gone on much longer I would hve cries too ;-)
But results are good. 
Confirmed reflux but no abnormalities ;-)
She said thwy hve to go over images yet but all looks good from what she saw today.
Hurray. 
One down. 2 to go. 
Fx for all good news xx 

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## lilesMom

Did everyones b and b just get a face lift or did I do something silly?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow, b&b did get a face lift. lol. This is gonna take some time getting use to. 
And wow Laura. Simon is doing fantastic. He is sitting up earlier than any of my babies, and my daughter Aly was very advanced and she still wasn't sitting completely by herself at 5 months. I think she was supporting her body completely by 5.5 months. So Simon is doing amazing and extremely advanced. Sophia just turned 4 months today, and although she has a lot of leg strength, she can easily pull herself to standing when you hold her hands and give her a little nudge. She is not ready to sit up on her own though. She can balance sitting for a couple of seconds and then she goes back. Although she has a lot of back strength I give her another month or two until she can sit up unassisted. I would would say Simon is doing amazingly well and I wouldn't be surprised if he turns out to not having mild cb. He is sitting up sooner than most babies and I think he will grow up to be a fine strong young man. :)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I will be in the hospital Halloween lol! Oh I teared up over you and your mom crying. It is hard to be far from family.

Lisa, I'm afraid that the pregnancy rages can't always be avoided. I was ranting and raving about something that I found offensive on FB to my husband just last night lol. You reach a point where you are too pregnant to tolerate much crap ;)

Laura, so the christening gave you baby fever? :D
Sorry that Simon was upset at his appointment but glad that it went well!

Jessica, love the pics! Her hair is such a pretty color and she is such a happy, beautiful girl <3

Amy, sorry that you are suffering so much. I hope you get answers soon for your pain. And of course I hope that you get your rainbow BFP this cycle!
In the middle of our trials it is impossible to see the light at the end but you have so many of us here and we have faith that soon you will get your forever baby. :hugs:

Jen, I need an update on you when you can :) Zoey is so cute in all of her pictures! How is Kobe adjusting to her?

Leslie, thinking about you dear.

My BnB looks the same but I am on my iPad :D
Had my BPP today and my babe was perfect! Fluid was lower again so going to chug water until I want to hurl. I seem to have the damnedest time staying hydrated. 
My husband left for a project out of state today. Feeling lonesome without him.
BUT...you guys...I am having a baby next week! Getting induced Tuesday night :D my mama is headed this way on Sunday so that she can be there and my husband will be sure to fly back. I am so thrilled that I could cry. That I have cried.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks hon. Xx 
Simon isn't sitting totally unaided but iswell able to support himself and his weight.
He doesn't use his right hand much and has low muscle tone in his trunk.
But having said that he is responding really well to therapies and is gaining every dat
So it's all good ;-)
Sophie is soo cute. 
She is a bit younger than Simon . Um sure she will be sitting in no time xx 

Bethany. Wow ;-)
Hurray ;-) congrat 
Lorelei will be here beforw u kjow it. Xx
Will hubby be back 
I hope so xxx

Hi toall

Ps I'm not liking new look.
I cant find things


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, my heart breaks for you. Hope you can enjoy your trip to NY and relax a little bit. :hugs:

Laura, Wow thats a big family you have! How do you keep track of everyone!! My mum is one of 7 children and i have so many cousins i dont really know any of them or my aunties or uncles. 
im glad Simon is feeling good after his appointment.

Bethany....... YAAAAAAYYYYY! im so excited!! Not long to go. Are you nervous for the birth? Every time i see you mention hydration i pick up my bottle and drink a tonne of water. Im not good and drinking a lot.
So excited for next Tuesday!!!! weeeeeeeee :yipee::yipee::yipee:

Jen, Sorry you're having a bit of a hard time. Im sure as Zoey becomes more independent you will find more time to get things done. :hugs:

Jess, how are you and the family going?

Leslie, hows it going?

Angel, hope you're starting to feel better. :hugs:

AFM - Feeling to baby kick a lot in the last 24 hours! :cloud9: its so great! Cant wait for my OH to get back from his business trip to see if he can feel anything.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Lisa xx
We all live in same area bar 1 and he only lives 1.5 hr drive away.
We hve lots of family outings between christenings weddings and big birthdays ;-)
It's really nice. I'm lucky xx
Keep drinking. Xx it helps woth soo much.
With nausea,baby fluid, baby development, making extra blood,making placenta etc.
When u think of all tge things it's needed for, it makes sense to drink loads xx
Aw , I miss kicks. Hve fun rubbing and talking to ur lovely bumb. Xx
Hoping OH can feel um but that can take awhile xx
Aw im jealous ;-) 
I was just slipping out of broody mode, but u and Bethany are shoving me back ;-)


----------



## jen435

:hugs: Amy I agree with Laura maybe a step back to natural and a trip to Ny will relax you. I hope ur able to enjoy yourself.&#9825;

Laura wow Simon is advanced! Go Simon!! :) baby fever is so ea.sy to have isn't it? My belly is still she same when I was in early pregnancy. I have to lose all my weight yet. I don't mind cuddling zoey and being with her and no time for chores. Just wish ibhad help in that area. Even if only laundry would be huge help. I'm so glad his apps went well! I hope they continue with good news!

Jess seems like Sophia is doing well also! :) how are you and the family doing? I hope just the same.

Bethany thank you! Yay I'm so excited for you!!! Tuesday is fast approaching so glad your mom's cooking! Will dh be off work? I sure hope so!! Hurray it's finally time to meet ur precious baby&#9825; just keep up on yr fluids!!&#9825;&#9825;

Lisa yes yes drink tons of wAter! Helps relieve headaches and everything else. Laura covered it shows:) your pregnancy is flying by! I'm .si glad ur feeling baby kicks :) hopefully dh feels baby soon too!&#9825;

Hi to angel Leslie and anyone I missed!! I hope everyone's okay!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi viral...sorry been coming on less and less. I am reading it is just hard to be on boards sometimes so I hope no one takes it offensively.

Jen thank you for the thoughts and prayers. I am sorry you have to deal with those issues from your family and what not. It isn't fair. Hopefully DH is a help for you sometimes.

Laura baby fever already?:) glad Simons appts are going well so far and hoping for more good news!

Jess Sophia is so cute and I hope all is well with you guys!

Angel when is DH back? Have you decided on Halloween costume? Unfortunately I am not a fan of Black Friday because DH is a retail manager and I hardly see him around that time. I think he has to go in at 4am which is not bad compared to malls that open at midnight. Just don't feel it is fair. I want the holidays to go fast for him and Super Bowl to come quick so football is over for me ;) glad you are feeling better. If take probiotics daily and love it.

Bethany thanks for the thoughts also. I know it took you almost a year and feel your pain. I know it is worth it in the end. Hopefully won't be too much longer for me or Amy for that matter! As I said I have my brothers wedding I need to think about :) and yes him and I have gotten much closer along the years specifically when DH and I became engaged and he started datin his fiancée. I love her.
So excited that you have your date for next Tuesday!! We are all thinking of you and cheering you on. Can't wait to hear about it and see pictures!

Amy I'm thinking of you and sorry you are going through all this. As I said this needs to end for you! I know it is worth it in the end but frustrating throughout. Hope you will enjoy your ny trip. It is finally getting chilly here in ny so it feels like fall. That reminds me I feel like we need to change clocks soon and don't remember when. AF did come for me unfortunately so onto the next. I think we are maybe 8 days apart. I will have to look at your ticker.

Lisa so exciting that you are feeling kicking and all is going well. Time is really flying like the girls said! Doing anything to prep for little one? Remind me when your anatomy ultrasound is?

AFM CD 4. Went to Gyno yesterday for annual and spoke with her. She was pretty great. She thought of OPKs then when I told her about our stress and my worry that making it worse she told me a story about her and DH and their stress when conceiving. She wasn't surprised I got pregnant going right off the pill. She recommended BD CD 12-18 every other day due to my cycle length. I scheduled a follow up for January because she said she doesn't believe in waiting a year. If something doesn't happen we will talk about next steps. It was helpful talking to her. She told me above all to relax. I am not sure I know how to do that!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I do have to add that being at the Gyno office was very hard...me in the waiting room with a bunch of pregnant women.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx
No results fir a month from today. Boo. Ridiculously slow. 
Tired now. Il post properly later xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

BnB looks all swanky now...is certainly taking a moment to adjust to...I'm still trying to handle the new way to navigate through the pages on a thread. I miss the "last" button :(

Bethany!!! Tuesday??!?! Squeeeee!! I am thrilled for you! Cannot wait for your birthing story! 

Amy ~ FX'd and :dust: and prayers that you catch that eggy sans IUI this month. Nothing like a mini vacay to bring on a sticky bean! (I was in NYC 5 weeks preggers!)

Jen ~ Yikes to UE running out...I hope something opens up for you! They say reflux/fussy babies make a change for the better by 6 months. Won't be long, meanwhile hugs to you both!

Laura ~ Yay for Simon sitting up, but boo for the appointment making him cry . It goes against nature for us to watch them be in any discomfort (even stranger anxiety). Glad that appointment went well and I pray the good news keeps coming! And good job on working with him to get his legs going. You're a good Mommy! Lucky baby boy! 

Jess ~ Are your other girls just in love with their live baby doll, Sophia? I know my niece was 14 when her little brother was born and she became a little mommy! 

Leslie ~ Hang in there...no harm in taking a step back from the forums. I'm glad your Dr is proactive and isn't making you wait before she will step in to assist.

Lisa ~ Yay for baby kicking! Soooo reassuring!

Gotta run...someone is trying to be awake at 4:30am :dohh:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I hope all of you are doing great. :hugs:

Amy, I have been thinking about you a lot. And I feel in my heart that you will be blessed very soon sweety. I am not just saying this to make you feel better, I don't see any reason why you won't get your rainbow baby sooner than later. Sometimes I think about all that you have been through and I admire you so much. I know you hear this a lot, but you are still very young. I am an anomaly in my family. Every one in my family started having children well into their 30s. I was pregnant with my first when I was 19. And believe when I say I have been through hell and back ( I think I have mentioned my story on here). You have such a stable life ( from what I have seen) and when your LO comes, he/she is going to be born into a very loving and stable environment. It WILL happen hon. Maybe this month will be your lucky month. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am up really late tonight. Did I mention my husband quit his job today? He got a huge pay cut and just quit on the spot. I don't know what the f*ck we are going to do. I homeschool Natalie and we are about to take my other daughter Alyssa out of her school because she is failing the 8th grade and we recently found out that she has had boyfriends and has used her time at school to focus only on boys ( which she has already kissed, I don't know how many!!) and she is wasting her time here!! WTF!! Everything is falling apart over here! :(


----------



## Storked

I'm afraid to look at BnB on the computer. I hate change lol!

Laura, my DH should be able to make it back. I will throw a royal mad fit if he can't but I get the final details regarding my induction tomorrow morning which would leave him with no excuse not to be back in time.
Haha I don't blame you for being baby hungry. There are definite things to miss about being pregnant. Like little baby belly kicks and hiccups :)

Lisa, any luck on staying hydrated? Haha I sleep so much these days that I can go a stretch of time sleeping instead of drinking. But I chug when conscious!
Not really nervous about birth. Just nervous for my baby. With my blood clotting disorder I get more worried the longer she is in there since my clotting disorder raises one's chances of a stillbirth. The fear never ends :(
Hope your SO can feel the baby move! Soon he will be able to see it from the outside. It is rad :D

Jen, wish that I was nearby! I'd happily help you with laundry and some of your other chores <3

Leslie, you come on when you need to lady :hugs:
Oh I am so happy that you have such an amazing gyno that won't make you wait a year. Anything to help is a good thing. You will be blessed soon.
To try and relax, is there anything you can try like acupuncture or yoga or meditation? :)
Sorry about the waiting room full of pregnant women. That was the difficult part of my old gyno, seemed like she only saw the pregnant ones on days that she saw me.

Angel, did you out someone in a milk drunk sleep at 4:30? ;)

Jessica, oh NO! Gah. Why would he add that stress on you? Are you mad that he quit before finding something better? I hope he finds employment soon. And I am sorry that your daughter is giving you a rough time too on top of it all. Big :hugs:

Amy, love you lady!


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> I am up really late tonight. Did I mention my husband quit his job today? He got a huge pay cut and just quit on the spot. I don't know what the f*ck we are going to do. I homeschool Natalie and we are about to take my other daughter Alyssa out of her school because she is failing the 8th grade and we recently found out that she has had boyfriends and has used her time at school to focus only on boys ( which she has already kissed, I don't know how many!!) and she is wasting her time here!! WTF!! Everything is falling apart over here! :(

Oh no! Sending positive vibes your way. Seems your DH should've talked w/ you about this first! Men!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I'm sure your DH will be back...he just has to be! How exciting to get the details tomorrow morning. And to think this time next week you'll be holding your rainbow!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I put Pierce's crib in my room. The bassinet in the pack and play has a weight limit of 15lbs (which he is), so I had to do something. I figure I'll transition him to his crib, then move him to his room. I'm not ready for that move yet because he still wakes up through the night. As he matures they say he will sleep longer hours and seeing as I'm only nursing him I vote to move him when he wakes less! DH thinks he should be moved ASAP...good thing DH wasn't here today as I moved his crib in our room! It'll be a nice surprise for Daddy to see! :haha: 

:hugs: ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Thank you all so much for your kind words. That really means so much to me. 

Bethany, I can't wait to hear your birth story!!!!! Your hubby will be there! Love you loads and so happy for you love bug!!!

Jess, massive hugs to you hun. I'm so sorry you are going through a stressful time. It really makes me wish we all lived closer :(

Laura, are you talking about baby number two?!?!!! :D

Lisa, hope you are able to get hydrated!

Leslie, how are you doing? 

Angel, I hope you and your little guy are doing well!!

Jen, hi!!

On my phone so my apologies for a short post. Love to you all and hope this finds you well!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy! Yay for +ve OPK!! Keeeeeep swimming! :bunny:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx

Amy woohoi xxx. 
Happy bd xxx

Bethany exciting !! U will do so great xxx

Jess hugs. Silly dh. Xx
U will work it out. 

How is everyone? 

Unfortunately our new home is baby ward in hosp 
I got a phone call yest to admit him cos eeg was bad. 
His heart is fine though. Thank god xx 
So we r here till they get meds right and get him sorted.
They r great here though.

Love to all


----------



## jen435

Jess I'm so sorry dh should have spoke withbyou. Men seriously mines not good with providing really so I hate to see you go through the hardship with three girls. I hope he finds a job asap. Its so hard to find a job now a day's. So shocked he did this without having a job lined up hugs to u.&#9825;

Bethany dh best be there. I'm sure he wouldn't miss it for the world!&#9825; so excited for u.

Amy positive vibes your way :dust: have fun bding and stay relaxed&#9825;

Laura oh no idea:( poor Simon and mommy. Pray he's just fine and it's all a precaution. &#9825; hope u both go home soon but I'm glad they are good to u there&#9825;

Lisa hi!

Leslie thinking of you&#9825;

My zoey isn't feeling well :( Idk if it's her Reflux. She screams n crys with her bottle yet nurses okay most the time. I.dk how to comfort her. My boba is a blessing that I have it though. She will nap nurse in it most the time. She's such a hard baby but I love her to pieces and hate seeing her in tears all the time.


----------



## jen435

So it decided to delete my first post but post second post twice. Its so crazy my cellphone. Sorry girls

Angel u had no laughing about the crib in ur room! Zoey sleeps so well in napper I'm scared yo put her in crib. She rolls all over the place and vomits too. I know we have to put her in there soon. Lmk how pierce does! How often does he wake to nurse? Is ur mastitis gone? Hope so. Oh just something's I learned. After pumping always rinse ur nipple to prevent a milk blister. And sleeping with a heating pad on breast keeps milk giving freely when it's time for baby to nurse and pump. I've been having great success at the pump since I starting using heating pad though. So I thought I'd pass it along bc it's terrible having plugged ducts. Whats pierce being for Halloween?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for the tips Jen! I do use the heating pad once a day...my body is still trying to regulate how much to make for him. The other night we had a five hour stretch, hasn't happened since then. It was quite the tease! On average he feeds every 3 hours :/ I have a time getting him to go to bed...I still have a couple of months before I can start sleep training, but I am trying to start good habits now <~~wishful thinking! :) My mastitis cleared up...I only give him 1 bottle a day (ebm). I'm afraid to pump too often b/c I don't want to get sick again! Is Zoey doing well at night? Gaining regularly? What happens when your UE runs out?

Laura ~ Poor little Simon (and Mommy). I hope he bounces back quickly...get your rest Mommy!

Edit: I saw a monkey suit at Pottery Barn...I might get it for him for halloween!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. 

Angel a 5 hr stretch is a good sign of things to come. 
If he can do it once he will prob start doing it more frequently for u. 
Sleep routine is goid even if he can't follow it fully yet.
Sets up good habits for later when he is able to stretch out feeds xxhopefully soin. 

Tge nurses here keep saying how good and how in a routine Simon is.
Proud mommy ;-)
Turns out he has been having seizures all the time.
I had taken a video and took it to his doc and physio and that team.
They told me it was part of his reflux. 
Asses. I hve been ignoring seizures for weeks cos of um. 
But he is getting help now thank god. Started new meds
They r a bit more hard core so he needs carefully monitoring. 
Once we see he is ok in um and hopefully they r working.
Then we can go home.

Jen the end is in sight. Xx
Milky reflux is getting better and thats before solids 
Hoping to not relapse. But much bwtter at mo.
Xxx 

Hi and love to all xx

Leslie and Lisa ye r a bit quiet. All ok ? Xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, I'm sorry to hear about Simon. Glad he is getting the proper treatment now though. Have the seizers been causing any damage? How long does he have to stay in hospital for?
Im ok... been a bit cranky so i don't feel like typing but I'm still reading along. Also i know i shouldn't but i feel a bit guilty that i came in and got pregnant straight away. 

Angel, glad your mastitis had cleared up. Im trying to decide if ill even buy a pump or not. My friend that breast feeds barely used hers.
Monkey suit sounds cute... can't wait to see it!

Jen, I'm sorry Zoey isn't feeling well. You're doing a great job Mumma.

Bethany, I'm trying to drink more. I haven't done so well today but i think I'm doing better in general.
I can't wait for Tuesday... well it will be Wednesday for me. You get to me your LO in a few days... its so exciting!!!!!!! :happydance::happy dance:

Amy, I need to start stalking your journal i think. Im missing out on the info.

Jess, Sorry your DH quit without consulting you. Does he have a plan to find a new job?

:hugs: leslie!! we are here whenever you need us!

AFM - My back is killing me and feeling a bit off today. I can't wait for yoga tomorrow. 
Plus side to feeling sick and being on the couch all day is i can feel the baby move lots! :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I don't understand why Dr's and the like don't listen to a Mom's intuition...sorry about the seizures, but glad they caught them. Wishing Simon a speedy recovery!

Lisa hurray for yoga! FX'd it fixes you up! 

TGIF ladies!

Bethany what's the plan for Tuesday? Did it miss a post...sorry if I did! xoxo


----------



## Storked

Angel, how did your husband like you moving the crib into the bedroom? :D did you get the monkey costume?

Amy, I miss you on the weekends. I hope that yours is great :kiss: rainbow dust being sent and I made it extra sticky!

Leslie, sending out rainbow dust lovey.

Laura, so sorry that you guys are in the hospital but so glad that they are taking good care of your little man. Sending out prayers. How upsetting that they told you t was reflux instead of seizures :(

Jen, thank goodness for your baby carrier! Is she soothed by you holding her? You are her mama and comforting her.

Lisa, keep hydrated :D I think I have done ok today in the water department. I have been more thirsty than hungry for once!
Pelvic tilts should help that aching back :)

So ladies, how soon do you intend to take your LOs trick or treating? ASAP? Or when they are old enough to eat the candy? I never realized that people had opinions on this until recently lol. I am ok with dressing baby up and taking them out even when they are too small for candy because it is just a fun holiday but DH doesn't want us taking Lorelei trick or treating until she is at least two. Gah.

My mommy is coming on Sunday. DH will be flying home Tuesday afternoon. Tuesday night I get cervadil and I get to eat my last bit of food for a while :lol: baby on Wednesday!
I had a terrible dream that my body didn't react to induction. But I am more dilated and effaced than my sisters were with their inductions and they were successful and they had fast labors so fingers crossed.
I have also been feeling super weepy the closer I get. The thought of seeing my baby and hearing her first cries make me feel really emotional in a good way.


----------



## lilesMom

Argh typed and phone idisappeared it ;-)
Internet is bonkers here.
Hugs Lisa u deserve ur rainbow bub honey xx
Hope u feel better sion . Hurray for movements xxx
Angel hope ur gettin rest xxx
Pierce is thriving


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany u will be great. Xxx
Anything is worth it for Lorelei but I'm sure things will go well xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

How exciting Bethany! You are going to do great! As soon as you can update us in your well being and the details about Lorelie's arrival! :flower: As for Halloween, I'll probably take Pierce out next year. This year it's for pictures/memories, next its to load my belly with his candy :haha: 

Laura I trust Simon is doing well on his new meds.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

My DH is home! I'm thrilled he is back, but bummed because he thinks Pierce should be in his own room :nope: Good thing I have the ta-ta's :holly: Until he is on a more regular schedule I am not trekking across the way to a different room for night feedings :sleep:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bethany- Sunday is here so that means your mom will be here soon. Two more days!! How crazy does it feel? Best of luck. I know you will do great. Can't wait to see pictures and hear how it went. As for relaxing doc said she wouldn't recommend acupuncture yet, plus I can't afford it. I am terrible at other relaxation. I just have to keep working on my thoughts as being positive and see how DH and I can more "get in the mood" so it isn't so routine. Can we have one more bump pic before the bump is gone ?:)

Laura I'm so sorry that you've been in the hospital and how everything is going with Simon :( anymore news from the hospital? Are you home yet? Thinking of you and your family.

Jen thanks for the thoughts. I'm sorry zoeys not feeling well and hope that it gets figured out soon. How is everything else? Any luck on jobs?

Jess I'm so sorry about the situation with your husband. Do you/ will you work ( I realized I never asked)? I hope things straighten up soon. I understand why you are so upset.

Angel, a monkey costume....did you get? That would be adorable! Sorry your DH doesn't like pierce being in your room but I am sure he will get used to it ;) I can imagine the night feedings are tough. How are you feeling?

Lisa how did the yoga go? Don't feel guilty about getting pregnant so quick, you deserve this just as much. I can't believe how the weeks are flying by. Remind me of your next scan.

Amy I'm thinking of you! Hope your trip is going well and you are enjoying with DH. Were you able to get your IUI or are you doing natural for this cycle? I understand how you are feeling but I know it will happen for you!

AFM hanging in there. I've noticed that DH and I rarely DTD unless it is for baby making time. I think that is one thing that needs to change. I guess the emotions attached to it makes it difficult. 2 months to try before Gyno appt to discuss more options so I am hoping we won't need it. Wednesday starts new BDing schedule as per doctor. Let's cross our fingers! She also looked at the ingredients in my lube and didn't think there was an issue so that is good news.

Have a good rest of weekend!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!!!

Bethany....Im so glad that I made it in time for you and your miracle!!!!! I cant wait to hear how it goes honey!!!!!! :hugs: LOVE YOU!!!!!!

Leslie, Im so sorry that BDing has kind of turned into just baby making. I totally understand though hun. Its almost like all the fun and spontaneity of it all has been taken away from us because of what we have been and are going through. I hope that you are able to put more fun back into hun and enjoy it more because your rainbow is coming!!!! :)

Angel, How are you doing??? Hope Pierce is sleeping better and you are getting some rest as well. :) And yay for yoyhaving the ta-tas otherwise Pierce would have to go to another room. :( Your hubby probably wants the tatas back for himself lol although Im sure he doesnt mind sharing with his baby heheh

Jess, Hope things are ok with you. Ive been thinking about you and your girls and really praying that things calm down for you all. Massive hugs to you!! :hugs:

Laura, Hope you and your prince are doing well hun! Grrr to those that told you that Simon was fine when he was having seizures!!!!! Ugh I coul djust slap them!!!! What the next step now for him?

Jen, How are you and Zoey doing? So sorry that she is havign a hard time with the reflux... poor thing :(

Lisa, hows the yoga going?? Hope youre doing well and that the yoga helps your aching back! I feel bad about updating too much on here so I try and do a brief here and detail on my journal. :(

If I missed anyone, Im so sorry!!!! Lots of hugs to EVERYONE!!!

AFM~ Just made it to my RE's office on thursday before our flight. Scan went well and still had 2 follies in the running. I got my trigger and got crosshairs this morning. Im hoping that we caught the eggy(ies)!!!!!! Since I wasnt ready at tuesday's scan, we couldnt do an IUI this month so just the trigger and TI this month.


----------



## lilesMom

Still in hospital but thing s are starting tovgovwell.

Il pos t properly at hone xxx
Love to all


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Thanks all of you for thinking of me and my family. Thank God my husband got a new job the same week he quit the old one and with an almost $20,000 raise. Wooohoo! Pretty risky what he did, but he said he knew what he was doing. I am thinking he had this new job lined up. DH doesn't communicate enough with me.

Leslie, I don't work, and even if I got a job, it wouldn't be worth it at all. Daycare for 2 children would cost more than I would even make. My 7 year old is special needs and I trust nobody else with her. I barely even trust my husband sad to say, he can be spacey at times and not attentive enough. Plus I am so protective with Sophie. I can only trust my mom with her and she works. FX this month that bding goes well and is relaxing. Does a glass of wine help to set the mood?

Amy, so excited for you this month. How was your trip? Babyks crying will continue with this post later.....


----------



## Lisa85

So its been a bad day... i have a head cold and a UTI!!! did any of you take antibiotics while pregnant? The doctor and the chemist said they were safe but its still worrying. They gave me Amoxil.

Bethany, Soooo close!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Good luck my darling and i can't wait to hear all about it and see beautiful Lorelei!

Laura, Sorry you're still in hospital with Simon. I hope its going ok and you can bring him home soon.

Angel, You and Pierce get final stay in my eyes! You keep him in the room as long as you like.

Leslie, yoga is going good. Im starting to crave it now. i wish they had more classes at appropriate times for me. My 20 week scan is two weeks from today! i can't wait!
Im sorry you're having such a hard time. Im sure its very difficult to really enjoy things when only concentrating on BDing. Could you try maybe some costumes or role play or making the room look all romantic one night just for something different. 
Hope all goes well this month and if not the extra doctor assistance is not far away.

Amy, don't feel bad... i like hearing updates from everyone!! Hope you catch the eggies this month!

Jess, wow that worked out well! A little scary but $20k extra is awesome!!

:hi: everyone else!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ok, I'm back. Holding sophie on my lap with left arm while typing with right hand. Lol, this is hard. I just gave sophie her first feeding of rice cereal. She seemed to enjoy the flavor. 

Amy, I hope that this is the month for you. I am a little confused as to what a trigger is. So u and dh didn't do iuii this month. Did you bd? Thx for thinking about me and the girls. So sweet of you. :hugs:

Laura, praying that all turns out well for Simon and that he makes a full recovery. I also pray for u during these tough times hon. :hugs:

Bethany, I am here anticipating the arrival of precious Lorelei. It feels like only yesterday you found out you were pregnant. I am so excited for you hon. I hope you have a smooth labor and recovery. :hugs:

Lisa, you are almost half way there! When are u gonna have the gender scan? Any ideas what you are having?

Jen, thinking about you and Zoey. How is her weight doing. I remember us discussing how our los are similar. Sophie no longer fits 6 months. She fits 9 months and I am thinking pobably 12 months. She is only about 16 lbs though. Sending Zoey hugs and kisses.

Angel. Oh my goodness Pierce is so big. But his daddy is well over 6 ft so I am sure you expected a big baby. Who do they say Pierce looks like? Sophie looks a lot like me, she took a lot after my fathers genetics, funny though because she has some of my husbands facial expressions, like when she is annoyed or looks mad, she looks like dh. Lol. :hugs: to u and Pierce.

Take care ladies!!


----------



## Storked

Angel, I fully intend to take my baby out. I want candy too! And to show her off- we want to show me off right? :)
I hope that your DH hasn't given you too hard a time about Pierce being in y'all's room! He can suck it up hehe.

Leslie, any ideas for romance? Maybe some good ol' makeout sessions :) do you guys touch a lot? You could try showing more physical affection. Racy messages! It will be a joy to focus on each other.
Glad your lube meets the gyno's approval honey! I hope that I don't put too much pressure on you when I cheer you on? I had moments when TTC where I almost didn't want the well wishes I just wanted to talk and be heard. Always listening. Always here to support you and Amy. Love you guys! 

Amy, I get so excited when I hear that you have two follies. I always hope for a double rainbow. That would be amazing <3 I know that you really wanted the IUI but I am hoping that you caught those eggies au natural this month! :dust:
How are you? How is work? Doing anything fun for Halloween, you and your DH? 

Laura, so sorry that you are still in the hospital but glad that things are looking up. Praying for you guys! Give some love to Simon for me?

Lisa, sorry about your cold and UTI! I had a superbug UTI when TTC. As soon as I kicked it I got my BFP and haven't had one since. I'd take the medicine love. I understand that you are nervous but you don't want the UTI to get worse. That would be dangerous honey. Taking it is the safest thing :hugs:

Jessica, damn I would smack my husband for scaring me like that! So glad he has a new job AND more money to boot though! Woohoo!
Gosh, eating rice cereal already. These kids are growing too fast :)

It is late here. My mom is asleep. I can't sleep. I finally started to get nervous today. So spooked by labor. The anxiety makes me want to clean everything. Trying to chill out!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Amy...hopefully we can get that magic back for BD ;) so glad at least the trigger was done for you and crossing my fingers for this month ( for both of us!)! Did you do anything exciting in ny?

Jess sounds great and what happened in the end with DH and his job! Understand about not working. I envy you girls on here for being able not to work because we couldn't afford it. No wine for me as it would play with my blood sugar and in the end I may not remember anything haha. Thanks for the thought.

Lisa yay for 2 weeks! Glad yoga is helping .No role playing...I am shy when it comes to this stuff so I can't even imagine. I think that is one of my issues that I am shy and can't just let everything going. Making the room romantic is an idea. Another issue is that DH doesn't get home until after 10 some days and I am ready for bed by then so that is tough in forcing myself to bd.

Today is the day Bethany!! Best of luck...thinking of you and the family! Thanks for more suggestions. On the days where I am not half asleep waiting for DH we can work on it. We do touch though. I really appreciate your cheering me on, don't worry! I need it to keep going :)

Hi everyone else...hope everything is ok with you and Simon Laura.
Time to get ready to go to work!


----------



## Lisa85

Its time for Bethany!!!!! Im so excited!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm excited too!! Sending lots of love your way Bethany!! xoxo 

I'll catch up soon. xoxo

Oh, DH realized after a cluster feeding night the importance of having Pierce close to me. I read the transition has to happen by 5 months before a habit forms, so I'm keeping that in the back if my mind.


----------



## jen435

Anxiously awaiting ur arrival Bethany!! &#9825; wishing u a fast and healthy delivery.

Angel i took zoey Trick or treating twice so far. Had to Show my lil One of Around mneighborhood. Hope u enjox monkey custume Sounds adorable!

Laura i hope Simon and u are going okay&#9825;

Amy Sounds So perfect!! I sure pray this is it&#9825;

Jess so glad dh did right for his Familie&#9825; no job yest :( husband warried about income to. Cant Afford car Student loan etc next month without this help either. See what Wappen.


----------



## jen435

Angel zoey is almost 5monthes and Not in her room or crib yest. Oh now will i have a Bad habt alreadty???

Jess Aww Sophie Sounds so cute! Zoeys 13lbs now in size 3-6 clothes. But still its 3 month sleept perfekten (fleece ones Not cotton)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi again. I'm sure Bethany is getting her cuddles in with sweet Lorelie! :cloud9:

Amy ~ :dust: I hope you were able to enjoy NY. I eagerly await your mornings so I can see what your temp registers in at! 

Jen ~ From what I've read the baby should be transitioned into their own rooms around 4-6 months. They start to really recognize their surroundings and at night will be used to/comforted by the likes of your room...someone rolling over in bed, hum of a tv, ambient lights, someone snoring :haha: All in all, I guess it is what YOU are most comfortable with. I'm not sure how I'll manage when DH moves Pierce's crib. :shrug:

Jess ~ Hurray for your hubby's new job! Boo for him not communicating with you clearly about it :( I know it was stressful to think he was unemployed especially with the holidays coming up, but what a relief and bonus!! :happydance:

Laura ~ Glad you can peek in from the hospital. I trust you and Simon are in good hands and will be home in no time! :hugs:

Lisa ~ Ugh the dreaded UTI. I know how you feel about the antibiotic. I just had to take it for mastitis and freaked out because I was told to still nurse because baby would be fine. I did, but was quite torn. It's tough to trust the Dr, but rest assured they will not give you anything to harm your LO! :thumbup:

Leslie ~ I was quite guilty of taking the fun out of BDing. I was on a mission and tossed romance out the window. In hindsight I probably should have relaxed a bit more, but I couldn't with my biological clock ticking, no pounding away in my head! Best of luck finding a way to squeeze in some romance. Maybe take a nap :sleep: when you get home from work so you won't be as tired when DH gets in after 10p? 

Hope I haven't missed anyone! I think Pierce is going through another growth spurt...last night he was up to eat more often than his new norm :dohh: I've goofed off too long to take a nap with him now, so I'll do some more laundry :laundry: 

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## xoxo4angel

https://www.picgifs.com/mini-graphics/mini-graphics/halloween/mini-graphics-halloween-125825.gif


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany. I am here anxiously awaiting news on your sweathearts arrival. I pray you and little Lorelie are doing wonderful. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Thanks Angel! We shall Start transition NOW. IM WORRIED FOR NO SLEEP. Sorry my cell typing is horrible. 

Bethany thinking of you! Anxiously awaiting the News!! &#9825;

Laura saw on fb r home with Simon!&#9825; i hope ur both doing well.


----------



## Lisa85

ahhhhh.... we never get any trick or treaters but we have had heaps so far. we had to rush out and buy more candy. I bet no one else will knock now!! :dohh:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Halloween ladies!
Thinking of you Bethany!

More candy for you Lisa? Haha ;)


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys happy halloween, we r home at last, hurray 
congrats to bethsany, saw pic of lovely lorelei on fb xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, thinking of you honey!!!!!!! Can't wait to hear from you and see pics of your precious daughter !!!

Still lying in bed lol but I'll be back on to properly post!


----------



## jen435

CONGRATS Bethany!! Shes gorgeous just like her mommy!!&#9825; Cant want to her about ur Experimente and How ur both doing xxx

Amy hi! How are u?


----------



## mommylov

Saw pics of Bethany's baby on FB... PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats momma!!!!!

Happy Halloween Ladies!!!!!!!!

Thank you all for your kind words :hugs:. Hope that everyone is doing well and that you all have a fun and safe halloween with your little ghosts and goblins! :D Leslie, Here's' hoping that we get a little treat for us... a baby!!!!! :)

Not too hopeful this cycle. :( We had a great time in NY and according to FF, we got a "high" as far as BD timing was concerned but yesterday I was 5DPO and I had ovulation like pains. I know that you can get those when the corpus luteum starts to breakdown right before you get your period. It happened to me the past few months but the only difference was that it happened later in my cycle and not this early. My hopes are still high that it will be different this month but Im just used to getting dissapointed by my body. :( Ugh, hope Im wrong!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm so jealous... I want to jump on the Facebook bandwagon with you guys too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congratulations Bethany!! I am so so happy for you. You are so blessed with beautiful Lorelei! I don't have facebook, so I can't see the pics. Hoping somebody can post a pic with your permission or whenever you get around to it. I am expecting you to be quite busy this first week. Give Lorelie a hug and kiss from me. :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Lisa85

So happy to hear Lorelei is here dafe and sound!!! Cant wait to hear from you Bethany! :hugs:

I want in on FB too Leslie!! Im happy to share my details if anyone wants to add me. PM me!

Amy, Sorry you're not hopeful this month! thats probably when it will happen though. Fingers crossed.

Hope you are enjoying your Halloween!!! After we went out to buy more candy (4 more bags) no one else showed up!! haha Lots of candy for me and my OH is away for 4 days now!!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Happy friday!!!

Lisa, me not being hopeful is something that tends to happen just about every month these days lol. Its like when I think Im am, Im not and then when I think Im not... Im not so either way it hasnt really been working out. Gotta still wait I guess. I kind of remember having the pulling behind my belly button the last time I was pregnant so if I dont have that, then I tend to think Im out.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx 
All well here. Meds seem to be working.
No more spasms so far ;-)
Simon had OT today and she was very impressed with his progress. 
Proud mommy ;-)
He is the best little boy ever.
So tough and a little sponge to learn his physio and OT ;-)
He mever shuts up now either. If he is awake he is chatting 
Lisa il pm u my fb x

Hope everyone is well. Xxx 
I just realised I bwtter check I hve added Lisa and Leslie as friends. 
Had just assuned I had ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

What happens when you add as a friend? 
Laura I would love your fb info too!! And anyone else that is ok with it.
Happy weekend girls...hope all is well!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay for Simon doing better Laura!! So happy for you hon. Simon really is thriving. Give him a kiss and hug from me.


----------



## Storked

Girls, I apologize for taking so long to update on here. I was in labor for a very long time. Cervadil was in for 12 hours causing horrid contractions that did nothing for dilation and not much for effacement. After it was removed I for to enjoy a hot shower for 30 minutes before pitocin was started. Then I had to deal with back labor. The only thing that helped, aside from counter pressure, was the birthing ball but when I used it then they always lost Lorelei's heartbeat. By the time they had increased the pitocin to 18 drips I was shaking horribly and in so much pain that I asked for an epidural. After that I was able to sleep a little and had my water broken (still no dilation beyond 1 and only 80% effaced). About two hours after my water was broken I got a new shift nurse who went to check me and found Lorelei instead. They called my OB in, who checked again because she was skeptical and IMO was thinking that I would end up with a section but nope. The straps came out and 3 pushes later Lorelei was out too.
My husband watched me deliver her and he was in awe of the whole thing. And she looks just like her daddy. On cloud nine.

I promise to be on more just as soon as we have more of a routine established. I had a second degree tear and hemorrhoids from the labor and delivery so I am just in a lot of pain lately while trying to care for Lorelei, who I am giving formula because I can never get her to properly latch on.

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/862A2C53-266E-4226-ADDA-1858800B2966-3231-000003008B926DF0_zpsd28a7f09.jpg

Also, I am ok with FB friending :)

Leslie and Amy, sending out so much dust. Love you girls and want happiness and rainbows for you both, always. <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Omg she is beautiful I love the picture!! No worries about not coming on...you just went through a lot and have your bundle of joy with you!
Thanks as always for the thoughts and of course we love you too!

I will send you a message for fb. Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## lilesMom

Omg she is adorable Bethany. 
Ur making me broody again xx
Enjoy cuddles. X

Jess thanks xxx
Hope alos well zx

Leslie hey xxx 
Hope to see u in fb ;-) 

How is everyone xxx
Well ihope xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

She is absolutely beautiful Bethany. Love her hairband and beautiful hair. :flower: . So sorry about the tough labor. I have been through the pain of induction. It is much more painful than natural birth. I was given over 30 almost 40 for the pitocin drip. Horrible horrible pain. So glad beautiful Lorelei is here and safe. She looks plump and healthy. :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

How beautiful Bethany!! :cloud9: Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## lilesMom

hi <3 to all xx


----------



## Tella

Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.

Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.

My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi tella welcome hon. 
We def understand. Xx we hve all been there unfortunately xxx
Best of luck for fast bfp xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Hi guys xxx
> All well here. Meds seem to be working.
> No more spasms so far ;-)
> Simon had OT today and she was very impressed with his progress.
> Proud mommy ;-)
> He is the best little boy ever.
> So tough and a little sponge to learn his physio and OT ;-)
> He mever shuts up now either. If he is awake he is chatting
> )


Hurray for Prince Milky! So glad the meds are working for him. He is a tough little fella with a strong Mommy! How sweet that he is a chatter box! Give him a big squeeze for me xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tella said:


> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards.

Please join Tella. We have been through it all hon. So sorry for your loss. My loss was August 1st 2012 (at 19 weeks of pregnancy :cry: ). My rainbow baby was born June 21st of this year. If you have any questions, ask away. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for your loss Tella :hugs: You've found a super supportive group of ladies. FX'd for a sticky BFP for you :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Argh my phone went stupid and disappeared mt post again
Thanjs angel xx 
Pierce looks adorable. Love ur pic on ur signature too xx
How ye doin? 

Simon woke up just gone 12 am and I tried cuddling him in.
Thought he woykdbt be hungry after 34 oz yest. 
11 oz and 2 bottles later . Must admit I was wrong and Simon was right again ;-)

Hey to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Daylight savings has thrown me off today, but hasn't impacted Pierce the slightest! 

Bethany, Jess, Jen ~ Big cuddles for Pierce & Simon's girlfriends! Hope you all are getting some rest! 

Bethany hoping Lorelie is a sleeper :sleep: I had a tear (size 2) and it was quite uncomfortable *ughh* Loved the cold break packs they gave me. And the sits bath was a life saver! I'm sure they gave you the witch hazel/numbing spray concoction for soothing that area. 

Amy & Leslie :dust:

Lisa ~ forgive my forgetfulness, but is your ultrasound this week? Will you find out if team blue or pink?


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, what a beautiful girl!! Sorry you had so much pain. Look forward from hearing from you when your in a routine. Hugs and kisses for Lorelei.

Tella, Welcome! sorry for your loss. I also had a mmc in March this year. I got my BPF in July and all going well so far. You have found a great bunch of supportive ladies here with lots of knowledge.

Angel, i love summer daylight savings! So great being light real late.
Yes my scan is next Tuesday which will be Monday for you guys. I cannot wait!!! Anyone wanna have a guess if its a boy or girl!?!

Laura, i hate it when you lose a whole heap of stuff you've typed! makes you want to give up! haha
Prince Milky strikes again! haha He must be feeling pretty good then.

Jess, how are you going?


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, Ill be hopeful for you for this month!! come onnnnn BPF!!

Leslie, :dust::dust:

Jen, How are you going?


----------



## Lisa85

Tomorrow is the due date of my angel...

Not quite sure what to feel. If i should remind my OH to the significance of tomorrow or leave him be. It happens to be a public holiday here tomorrow and my OH will be home with me all day. 
To be honest i had to check the day. Ive let myself be consumed with my pregnancy and my growing LO and i feel guilty that i forgot the date. I guess time really does heal all wounds. It will always be with me and always be apart of me but i feel all my energy must be focused on my precious little baby growing inside me now.
People often tell me that i am very strong... i guess i am.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Lisa. Nothing wrong with moving forward doll. I say mention it to your OH, no need in observing your loss alone. Thinking of you and the great things ahead! xoxo

Daylight savings always throws me for a loop. Because it is fall here, we gained an hour only it gets dark by 6:30pm! :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

...and oh boy Laura! Simon is certainly holding up to his title as Prince Milky! He is a growing boy---11oz, wow!


----------



## Tella

lilesMom said:


> Hi tella welcome hon.
> We def understand. Xx we hve all been there unfortunately xxx
> Best of luck for fast bfp xxx

Thanks :flow: 



aaronswoman79 said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, hope you dont mind me joining. Im looking for some ttc buddies that understand what im going through. However my mc was back in April. Till now we have been trying but not really hard, im feeling now that im ready to get back into it completely.
> 
> Im praying for a rainbow as my bfp was after 6 failed rounds of ART and then a natural bfp so im positive that it can happen again.
> 
> My hcg was down to 0 within a week after d&c. And had a normal cycle immediately afterwards.
> 
> Please join Tella. We have been through it all hon. So sorry for your loss. My loss was August 1st 2012 (at 19 weeks of pregnancy :cry: ). My rainbow baby was born June 21st of this year. If you have any questions, ask away. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :flow: I cant even imagine how that must have been, 8weeks was the most horrible thing ever and i have lost 2 very close family members but my MC was so much harder considering there was no life to celebrate like with my gran and stepdad.

Im so glad that you got your rainbow so quickly afterwards. Did you guys start TTC immediately afterwards or just NTNP?



xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry for your loss Tella :hugs: You've found a super supportive group of ladies. FX'd for a sticky BFP for you :flower:

Thanks :flow: Im so glad i found you guys, ive kinda just dealt with it when it happened but never really talk about it. Every one treats it like a forbidden subject and its hard considering my due date is coming up in December and 2 close friends are both at their end now, knowing i would have been doing most of the things they are but yet it was taken away from us.



Lisa85 said:


> Bethany, what a beautiful girl!! Sorry you had so much pain. Look forward from hearing from you when your in a routine. Hugs and kisses for Lorelei.
> 
> Tella, Welcome! sorry for your loss. I also had a mmc in March this year. I got my BPF in July and all going well so far. You have found a great bunch of supportive ladies here with lots of knowledge.
> 
> Angel, i love summer daylight savings! So great being light real late.
> Yes my scan is next Tuesday which will be Monday for you guys. I cannot wait!!! Anyone wanna have a guess if its a boy or girl!?!
> 
> Laura, i hate it when you lose a whole heap of stuff you've typed! makes you want to give up! haha
> Prince Milky strikes again! haha He must be feeling pretty good then.
> 
> Jess, how are you going?

Thanks :flow: Congrats on the rainbow, i cant wait for mine. I was really hoping for a bfp 6 within months and i thought maybe if i just dont fuss about it to much it will just happen again like it did in April. But im guessing i will need to get more in control of my cycle again. And that is what im doing this month!



Lisa85 said:


> Tomorrow is the due date of my angel...
> 
> Not quite sure what to feel. If i should remind my OH to the significance of tomorrow or leave him be. It happens to be a public holiday here tomorrow and my OH will be home with me all day.
> To be honest i had to check the day. Ive let myself be consumed with my pregnancy and my growing LO and i feel guilty that i forgot the date. I guess time really does heal all wounds. It will always be with me and always be apart of me but i feel all my energy must be focused on my precious little baby growing inside me now.
> People often tell me that i am very strong... i guess i am.

Thinking of you in this special time !!!! I hope your DH will be supportive mine wasnt coping well with it when i told him i would have been halfway a few months ago, he just told me that i must please not ponder on it, we are working on the next miracle. Kinda hurt as i know i will be pondering on it and it would have been nice to have support through it, but atleast i have found you wonderful ladies :hugs:

Do you guys have anything planned to help things along, ie special diets, exercise or just some strange things that might help?

Im on a alkalizing mission, i have a idea that im to acidic and its hindering implantation and possibly spermies, so im on Beet Juice daily, alkalizing powder as well as a glass of lemon juice in the morning. I bought pH strips and when i started my urine ph level was 6.25, so i wil monitor it weekly and hope i get to the 7.3 mark which they say is optimal for fertility.

Also taking Inofolic and BComplex to help out with the LP as it was hitting 12days since the MC :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys
lisa i feel the same, il always miss first bub but focusing on preg and simon has helpewd me sooo much xxx
dont feel guilty , its natural.
just means u love ur bub and r moving foward xxx
the build up to liles due date was wrse than actual date for me,
it gets easier when more time passes by after it xxx
ur gettin so far along now xxxx

angel my milky guzzler in full force :)
hve u gotten any stretch on feeding?
hope so, u need a rest xxxx

<3 to all


----------



## lilesMom

tella u sound like ur very sorted in ur plan for ttc xxx
try alow urself to hve fun too :) xx
hope it happens soon for u, xxx 
my best tip is bd 2 days before ov and to get to when u ov,
timing is most important thing in ttc xxx
both times i got preg cd 12 was my magic day i think xxx


----------



## lilesMom

bethany hope ur not too sore and r enjoying cuddles xxxx
i had 2 showers a day after simon , nurse said put shower hose on ur area ahemmm for healing xxx also witch hazel on ur pad xx
lorelei is gorgeous xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jess and jen r very quiet, how ye doin? xx
u too amy but i see u on ur journal xxxx

ive stopped being paid now , eekkk.
waiting to hear on carers leave still.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi girls...happy Monday!

Lisa I remember for next week because i finally have a day off from work then for Veterans Day ;) you must be so excited! Your bump pic on fb is so cute.

Angel I feel the same about daylight sayings..I hate the darkness so early on top of the cold. What can we do though. How are you and pierce?

Laura I am so glad that Simon is doing better. So you are looking for jobs at the moment? I wasn't sure who was just not working because they could or what.

Bethany I hope you are feeling better. I have to be honest I am hoping for a c section so I don't have to deal with that kind of thing,,,I have the pain issues already. What have they told you to do for it? How is everything with your little one home?

Amy I hope all is well! When will you be testing again? Hopefully we will have our thanksgiving BFPs

Hi Jen and Jess...hope all is well.

Tella, welcome! I had a mmc in may and actually my due date is in December as well so we have that in common. Mine is December 7. I am not sure how I will feel. To be honest I have been a pretty big emotional mess on and off. I was hoping to be pregnant by the due date but right now that would mean I would need it this month and of course can't count on that. We started trying after first cycle in June but I don't use OPKs or temping or anything. I am just worried that would be too much pressure. Do you do those? Sounds like a good plan so far and I hope your BFP comes soon! Do you test pretty early. Sorry for so many questions :)

AFM CD 17 today.slight notch in BD schedule this month but that seems to happen every month. We are still going though as per doctors suggestion of BDing later. As I said due date of baby would be next month so I am thinking about that and how that will be.


----------



## Tella

lilesMom said:


> tella u sound like ur very sorted in ur plan for ttc xxx
> try alow urself to hve fun too :) xx
> hope it happens soon for u, xxx
> my best tip is bd 2 days before ov and to get to when u ov,
> timing is most important thing in ttc xxx
> both times i got preg cd 12 was my magic day i think xxx

Thanks but i wish a plan was all i needed but i need alot more help from above to get that second line. Im all about having fun at the moment, i training very hard for an obstacle race at the end of Nov so bd is just fun, i still put a softcup in etc but im not fussing about bd schedules like i used to, but it is also because my bfp cycle we only bd twice in my fertile period and the closest was 2 days prior to O, so im all for bd in fertilie period but im not gonna stress up like i did in the past about it. As long as i catch eod in fertile period.



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi girls...happy Monday!
> 
> Lisa I remember for next week because i finally have a day off from work then for Veterans Day ;) you must be so excited! Your bump pic on fb is so cute.
> 
> Angel I feel the same about daylight sayings..I hate the darkness so early on top of the cold. What can we do though. How are you and pierce?
> 
> Laura I am so glad that Simon is doing better. So you are looking for jobs at the moment? I wasn't sure who was just not working because they could or what.
> 
> Bethany I hope you are feeling better. I have to be honest I am hoping for a c section so I don't have to deal with that kind of thing,,,I have the pain issues already. What have they told you to do for it? How is everything with your little one home?
> 
> Amy I hope all is well! When will you be testing again? Hopefully we will have our thanksgiving BFPs
> 
> Hi Jen and Jess...hope all is well.
> 
> Tella, welcome! I had a mmc in may and actually my due date is in December as well so we have that in common. Mine is December 7. I am not sure how I will feel. To be honest I have been a pretty big emotional mess on and off. I was hoping to be pregnant by the due date but right now that would mean I would need it this month and of course can't count on that. We started trying after first cycle in June but I don't use OPKs or temping or anything. I am just worried that would be too much pressure. Do you do those? Sounds like a good plan so far and I hope your BFP comes soon! Do you test pretty early. Sorry for so many questions :)
> 
> AFM CD 17 today.slight notch in BD schedule this month but that seems to happen every month. We are still going though as per doctors suggestion of BDing later. As I said due date of baby would be next month so I am thinking about that and how that will be.

My date was end of December :( I was also hoping for the same especially with so many people saying that you super fertile after a D&C and that so many people fall shortly afterwards, but i suppose i need to get use to the idea that im ALWAYS on the wrong side of statistics, i wish for once in my life i could me on the right side. 

We also started trying immediately again but also not with alot of extras, just the CBFM to determine O and other than that i just continued with my Inofolic. I did try a similar routine than the month i got pregnant with antibiotics but i ended up with a YI instead so BD was out the window LOL. Since August i have been training and it is a hectic training schedule but it will end the end of Nov then im planning to continue running but only do Yoga & Pilates in my TWW and normal Gym in the weeks up to O.

Im not a fan of testing early due to all the tears its caused. So i try to be good and dont test early, not that im completely innocent, i still manage to convince myself that i wont be disappointed as i know its early but it never works :haha:

Fx'd we can become bump buddies, so that we can have something else to have in common instead of something bad.:hugs:


----------



## mommylov

SHE IS SOOOOO DARN CUTE Bethany!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ihope tha tyou are resting and the pain subsides!!!! Enjoy your princess honey and congrats again!!!!

Leslie, I really hope that you catch that eggy honey. Im 10dpo today so we arent too far apart. :hugs:

Tella, welcome and Im so sorry for your loss. Most of us here started off together (Or somewhat close) and are all in different parts of our journey. Hope you find some comfort here!

Angel & Laura, hope you and your little guys are doing well! Laura, Im so glad to hear that Simon is doing better!!!!

Jess & Jen, hope you ladies are doing well with your girls!!

Lisa, EDD for our angels are tough. Its ok that you are moving on. Im sure that your angel is looking down on you and thier little brother/sister. :cloud9:

Love to you all!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dust: :dust: :dust:

FX'd that your temps stay up Amy!!!! Come on super sticky BFP!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Tella I really wish I could relax like you are with BD schedule. I know DH wants me to but my brain doesn't and the fact that the doctor said focus on days 12-18 is what I am stressing to DH. This is backfiring. If only I could remember the days when we did conceive but I wasn't really tracking and we weren't stressing...guess this should be a clue :) good going with all the exercise and positive attitude. It is definitely needed. I also hope we are bump buddies!

Amy, thanks. How are you feeling? 4 more days until testing?

I'm really bumming today ladies. DH and I are having a difficult time with BDing meaning that it is just not really working because of our brains. DH will have trouble and get angry at himself but I know that the vibes I am sending out are less than helpful. I am almost certain it isn't going to happen this month which ,as I said before, seems to be more updating since the due date is coming up in December. We only BDed cd 12 and 15 so far and that is really not what the plan was.:cry:


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone is well!!!

Angel, Pierce just doenst want to give up the tatas! lol I hope that he takes the bottle though and doesnt put up too much of a fight. Feeding every hour must be exhausting but you might be right in that he may be growing. :hugs:

Leslie, Im so sorry that BDing has been a bit of a challenge but you never know what can happen. It only takes one of his little swimmers and I think I read somewhere that sperm can live up to 7 days in a women so dont count yourself out just yet. Its so hard to not be frustrated and emotional when ttc under this circumstances. Are you maybe able to spice it up like excaping to somewhere for a weekend or something? Lots of :dust: hun!!!!!

Bethany, lots of love to you and your rainbow!!!!! Hope you are better today and healing fast!

Lisa, Jen, Jess, Laura, and anyone Ive missed.... :kiss:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thank you Amy. I am stalking your journal and hoping for you!! Unfortunately we can't really afford to go away right now so that won't work. Just have to figure out how to not think lol.


----------



## mommylov

Are you taking anything this cycle? (Clomid, Femara, etc...) I ask because I did have a sip of wine at the wedding we went to. I felt SUPER guitly about it but as silly as this may sound, those few little sips just made me relax and that was the day after I ovulated. If you arent taking anything, maybe a TINNNNNY bit of wine or something you enjoy might help you relax a little? I wish I could just wave a wand and take all of the heartache we all have here. :hug:


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

leslie im not looking to work, im looking for carers leave from my work.
simon has mild cerebral palsy and west syndrome.
he is fab but needs extra care plus i dont wanna leave him :)
it took awhile to get him :0
hugs on bd front, first time i got preg we bd twice in cd 12,
second time we started bd on cd 12 , its my magic day and it only takes the once xxxx

tella ur so right to go relaxed xxx
i think it helps a lot xxx
hard to do sometimes though.

angel hope pierce takes bottle xxx 
<3 to all xxx gotta go xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Laura!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy thanks for the suggestion but no wine for me. I can't drink because of my blood sugar. Most of the things I enjoy tend to be bad for me! :) Anxiety medication would work but can't do that while ttc. Just have to suck it up. I'm not taking anything medication wise to answer your question. 

Laura what is carers leave?


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, thanks for your kind words. I did remind him and then we didn't really talk about it much and then on the day we didn't talk about it at all. He felt the baby kick with his hand for the first time though so he was happy. Focus on the positives is best for us!!
We have gone the other way for daylight savings!! Soon it won't be getting dark till 9pm... i love it!!
Pierce is a feeding machine!! How are the tatas?? do they get really sore?
Something I've wondered but not sure if its inappropriate to ask... are the tatas just completely off limits to DH after the baby and do you think they will ever be enjoyable in the bedroom again after the baby?

Tella, thats great the your keeping your exercise up and the diet. Im sure that will all help. Exercise is really the best thing for your body and to relax. Im sure it will happen soon for you hon!! :dust:

Leslie, Sending your calm relaxing thoughts! Im sorry things haven't gone the way you hoped. Maybe getting in some exercise would help you relax. Even just a walk or something will give you some more energy and is supposed to help your libido. 

Amy, Fingers crossed for you!! Come on BFP!! :hugs:

Laura, do you think you can get carers leave from work?

Bethany, Hope your enjoying Lorelei!! :kiss:

:hugs: jen & jess

AFM - 19 weeks today! Going soooo fast! Bubs is moving non stop. Its kinda making me feel a bit ill sometimes. 
Starting to feel cloudy in my head... I'm not really feeling very confident driving atm... is that normal?
Aslo just found out the government baby incentives and not only decreased but they have change the income threshold to be able to get it and my OH earns like $5k to much so we get NOTHING now!! and it changes as of March... we are due in April!! Grrr!! We weren't relying on the money or anything but still annoying to just miss out on it! :dohh:


----------



## Lisa85

Hey mummas! I just got up off the couch and starting getting a really bad stitch like pain from my ribs to my hip on the right hand side. Any ideas? i was think round ligament pain but i think it goes up to high for that. Its worse when I'm standing up and has been going on for the last half hour.
Did any of you experience this?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys 

Leslie carers leavemeans my job or job with same conditions would be kept open for 2 yrs cos I am caring for someone with special medical needs. In my case my son but cam be anyone.
Still waiting yo hear.


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa ur pain sounds normal to me but if it's really sore or ur worried get it checked xxx 
Arevu drinking enough? 
Did u get ur iron checked? Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel. Xx to u and pierce ;-)
Simon does same with a soother.
He takes it for a sec realises no milk and spits it.
I'm hosp theu have me this stuff to dip it in.
He suvked stuff off soother and spat it the sec it wad sucked off it. 
Little monkey ;-)
I think we hve a pair of milky guzzlers 
Simon just went into 18-24 month old clothes!!! 
He is only 5.5 months .
Hope pierce takes a bottle for ur lady ;-)
Yeah still waiting to hear on carers. 
Gonna check post tomoro and if nothing some phoning shall hve to be done


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry for typos and lots of posts. 
Onmy phone and its sucky but I'm up in bed with milky doodle 

<3 to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh and boobies.
Def no go area fir me while milky boobs.
Mine went from c to g. Yucky.
Def want c back. Somewhere in between now.
Must measure.
They feel normal again now. 
But I think oh has gotten used to neelecting um
Il hve to tell him they r open for business again ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> They feel normal again now.
> But I think oh has gotten used to neelecting um
> Il hve to tell him they r open for business again ;-)

. :haha:

Please tell me our boobs will go back down! 

Simon is a big boy! I love it!! Pierce is 13 weeks weighing close to 16 lb. He is a chubby little cuddle monkey! :cloud9: 

PS He took 5.5oz at lunch today from the bottle without a fuss! Phew!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Thank you... i think it was round ligament in the end. the pain n my ribs eased over the next few hours and just hurt were i thought the round ligament was. I also got a bit short of breath for a while so I'm assuming the baby was doing something in there... maybe up higher than normal. Bubs seems to be down quite low most of the time but i didn't feel heaps of movement so must have been elsewhere.
Im not really sure what the baby bonus was for... its been around for so long. I used to hear a lot that there are enough of my generation to pay for the pensions of the oldies so maybe they were trying to boost the population. Also they just have a benefit for low income earners in Australia normally and they have the paid maternity leave scheme as well. Im not sure how it all works but i will have to ring them and find out if we can get anything.
My OH will try boob milk too... can't be the eww if we feed it to out babies.

Laura, Im interested to see what will happen with my boobs. Im a A cup naturally but i also have fake ones so that takes me to a D and they are at least a DD now. Good to know yours are back in business now. haha! 
Things are starting to get a bit awkward for us... normal positions are becoming uncomfortable and my OH tries not to touch my belly coz he thinks its weird... which i kinda do also.
Simon is so big!! is it sad to let go of all his little cute clothes?

Oh my scan is actually on Monday not Tuesday... i just have a midwife appointment on Tuesday. 
Im glad the excitement of finding out the gender is enough to make me not think about the other serious aspects of this important scan.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Angel! Pierce is Sophie's weight and she is over a month older than him! What a big boy you have. Seems like he is taking after your dh. He is very tall correct? It gets tiring carrying a big baby around. I already have a bad shoulder so it flares up when I carry Sophie around. She is already wearing 9 month to 12 month clothing!! Mostly because she is really tall. She has very long legs but an even longer torso. So its hard to get clothes to fit her. Like for shirts 12 months fits her the best, but for pants more like 9 months. Funny thing is she has a little pot belly, but the waist of the clothes are still loose on her. My dh isn't tall, but I am over 5'7''. My 13 year old is already 5'7''! So I think Sophie will be like her. Its amazing how big they get and so quickly!!

Laura and Angel, around how much milk would you estimate your los take in each day. Sophie has never been a huge eater, but I think she is eating enough due to her size.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa I'm glad the pain eased up. Maybe the shortness of breath has to do w/ the baby's position :shrug: I am excited to learn team blue or pink w/ you! :dance: Baby bonus is amazing, def call and see what you're eligible for. Those who were already preggers should be grandfathered in -IMO. And for booby milk, guys can be a curious lot! 

Jess ~ Sophia sounds like she'll be quite tall! Your oldest is already 5'7", she'll be taller than you in no time! That's a nice gene to inherit :flower: My DH is 6'3" and was a butterball as a baby...maybe that's where Pierce gets it :shrug: Idk how much Pierce gets during the day. When he gets a bottle I pump 5-6 ounces off, so I'm assuming that's what he gets every 3-4 hours. Sophia sounds like she is doing amazing! I think the Dr looks at weight gain, so you're doing a awesome w/ her. Soon you'll start solid foods-how exciting!

Laura ~ FX'd you hear about the Carer's soon! Xxx


----------



## Tella

Yeah look the relaxed approach is what work the last time kinda but I was still tracking and I remember being upset with dh because he didn't want to bd on O day and the two bds before that was 2c days earlier amd he had a hangover :haha:

We did 2 IVFs due to 2 years of natural trying and 3 iuis and no success at all. Also had endometriosis so thought ivf will do the trick. But otherwise im still unexplained infertility as all bloods after the failures came back perfect :wacko: Gonna try Femara but with TI only from December.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> They feel normal again now.
> But I think oh has gotten used to neelecting um
> Il hve to tell him they r open for business again ;-)
> 
> . :haha:
> 
> Please tell me our boobs will go back down!
> 
> Simon is a big boy! I love it!! Pierce is 13 weeks weighing close to 16 lb. He is a chubby little cuddle monkey! :cloud9:
> 
> PS He took 5.5oz at lunch today from the bottle without a fuss! Phew!Click to expand...

I thought mine would be back to normal size by now 
I'm not sure how long it takes. 
Hopung it def happens though.
Hurray fir pierce xxx 
Bottle will give u a little break xx


----------



## lilesMom

Um...... I tried my booby milk.
It's just sweet and watery . 
I've also tried his comfort milk . His medicines and all his foods .
I def believe in testing on me first ;-)
Plus I'm curious. 

Jess he was drinking 30 oz a day which is fine nut has increased again lately.
Yest he had 40 and today 42. Milk monster !!! 
Think he is on the grow again. 

Lisa hurray for gender scan.
Hope bub plays nice. 
It took 5 scans to see Simons bits clearly


----------



## lilesMom

Tella fx for u hon xxx 

Jen where r u xx 

Bethany <3 to u and Lorelei xx 

Hi and hugs to all


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa oh oh. 
U could beat me in the boob stakes ;-) 
Hee hee.
Yeah I was reluctant to move him on this clothes size.
So I just ordered my faves in bigger size ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the info Laura. Some people talk about there small babies eating like 50 or even up to 60 ounces a day, and these are babies younger and smaller than Simon or Sophie, so I was thinking she was not eating nearly enough. She takes in between 32 - 36 ounces a day. Which for me seems like more than enough, especially because she is only about 16 lbs. Now I feel reassured, Simon is a big boy and he eats a good amount. Thanks hon. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, can't believe how tall your daughter is al 13!!! She must be taller than all her friends. 

Tella, have they tested your OH spermies? Sorry you've had such a hard time. It must be so frustrating. :hugs:

Laura, Ill probably try my boob milk too! :haha: Im also curious. My SIL had never tried her babies formula after like 8 months so i did. haha. it wasn't very nice!!

Angel, you must be coming a more relaxed mummy if your feeling up to coming online more. That or your awake a lot!:haha:

Did you ladies have to buy many clothes while you were pregnant. I tried on a few of my summer clothes yesterday and basically nothing fit!! A few stretchy dresses was about it. I even need to go buy more undies and definitely more bras. I don't want to have to buy a whole new wardrobe coz I've put on so much weight being pregnant. Most of the girls in my April rainbow thread haven't put on any weight or very little if they have.
Im wishing i had put it the effort to lose weight after my mmc coz from that pregnancy to now i have put on 10kg (22 pounds). P.S i don't like converting into pounds... makes the number look so much higher! haha :dohh:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa I can't believe how far along you are already! I hear ya about the weight loss thing...I can't shake mine and I have had 6 months to do it...ah motivation. You do look so adorable in your photos I wouldn't worry. Since you are so small maybe your weight is coming on a little more for baby? Does exercise really help libido? Please come drag me off my couch and knock me on the elliptical. Count down for your scan!

Angel thanks for the thoughts...I love one hit or two hit wonder saying. Let's hope it does the trick! Ugh I can't believe your booby convo...let's say that is what I am not looking forward to. I am a D and don't want any larger! 

Laura size G? How do you survive?! My DH said after DD he thought that was it...men huh? Hoping for you with your carers and that you hear back soon. How is Simon?

Jess your girls are definitely tall! How is everyone?

Tella any pointers on relaxing? So you do track your CD and still do around fertile time? So sorry you have been through all you have. Hoping for your BFP very soon! 

Amy thinking of you...you don't deserve to go through all this! <3

Bethany I miss you on here! Hope you and Lorelei are doing well and that you are healing.

How are you Jen?

AFM CD 20. We managed to BD 9,12,15,19 so we will see where it goes. Just waiting and hoping! I saw a client today that had two of her children taken away due to issues, had a mc recently and is now pregnant again....and she is 19! Life is so unfair for us and the children that are brought into it.


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I am still small so i can't complain to much. Its just a bit frustrating to have always been skinny and now I'm pregnant its piling on.
Exercise will absolutely help your libido and energy levels and help your anxiety. It won't be like a miracle change in one day thing so you would need to keep it up but the more you exercise the more energy you'll have and the more you will want to exercise. Its hard to get started but i think it could really help you. I used to get up and walk/jog each week day before work and before breakfast and while the first week was sooooo hard to get up, after that i craved it and if i didn't get up i was so tired all day. First thing in the morning is also a great time to walk for weight loss. Or your elliptical would be fine. Try do 30 - 45 min in the morning a few times a week and see how you feel.
You got a fair amount of BDing in this month considering you weren't to hopeful! Fingers crossed that has done the trick. 

3 sleeps till scan!!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Good on you for trying your milk and anything Milky takes...you and my DH are curious cats! And Simon's milk intake is amazing, such a healthy appetite. Glad the meds don't impact it! :munch: How is he taking to solids?
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm a chatter box on here lately! :haha:

Hey xxx
He reluctantly eats some. 
I think he is too much in love with his bottles ;-)
It's only been 2 weeks though so early days. 
I coyld see him suddenly taking off on um soon. 
U gonna wait till 6 months? 
Pierce is a big boy too. 
He may be ready sooner? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thanks for the info Laura. Some people talk about there small babies eating like 50 or even up to 60 ounces a day, and these are babies younger and smaller than Simon or Sophie, so I was thinking she was not eating nearly enough. She takes in between 32 - 36 ounces a day. Which for me seems like more than enough, especially because she is only about 16 lbs. Now I feel reassured, Simon is a big boy and he eats a good amount. Thanks hon. :hugs:

God 50-60 oz!!!! Bubs would burst. Xx
No that sounds perfect hon. 
It's 2-2.5 oz per pound of weight.
Supposed to be max 32 a day but I reckon a few over is fine cos we hve taller bubs than most 
Theu r only averages xx
Also if they hve 40 nd are still hungry . It's one of signs theu r ready for food x


----------



## lilesMom

isa u look tiny in ur pics. Just lovely bump 
Dobt worry. I lost baby weight in 3 weeks due to.milky boobies ;-)
If only I didnt hve a lot of weight to lose before preg ;-) 
Il gwt there ;-)
Focusing on slow loss and simin for now .
It will fall off after when u don't hve time to eat ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie that sounds like u really covered it on bd front xxx
Fx for u honey xxx
For some strange reason my.boobs didnt look like g but had to get bras that size.subs it was the nursing bras fault ;-) cos of bump.too they prob seemed less big.
Haha ur dh is funny ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is finally growing hair ;-)
It's so silky I cant stop nuzzling him . Hee hee
<3 to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww how cute!! Sophie's hair is very soft too. It feels like feathers. She is still losing hair though. It looks funny because her new hair on the top of her head is about 1/2 inch long and it is sticking straight up. lol. Can't really get the hair to flatten. hehe.


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha so cute jess x


----------



## xoxo4angel

;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, the hair falling out is totally normal. I was also very worried myself. A couple weeks ago I was brushing my hair and many more strands than usual were falling out. It really scared me. I think I am losing too much hair but that is because I suspect I do have some deficiencies, mostly Iron and possible magnesium. I lost a lot of blood during the delivery but they never gave me iron supplements, I recently bought some to see if that helps. This happened to me after all of my pregnancies though. Hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Yup hair is totally normal hon.
Mine did for about 2 months.slowed down now nut still not riguy x
Be carefully of allowing pierce to refuse bottle. 
He will het used to it.
My mom told me the asame for simon and spoon.
He def prefers his bottles by lots. 
I know sometines no choice x


----------



## lilesMom

The hair thing is because normally hair has a rest period and fallsout.
During reg hormones make it stay and not fall outmuch.
Hormones goin back to norm causes it to make up for lost time falling out.
It can go on for months


----------



## Lisa85

1 more sleep 1 more sleep 1 more sleep 1 more sleep

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies!!! Im here hard to Type on cell. :(

Laura Aww Simon is a big Boy growing soo fast i hope u get ur pay. U need be home for ihm&#9825;

Angel peirce has such a personsltzity with nursing! I hope u get ihm take bottle for sooo Freaks. Keep treibt! :) &#9825;

Bethany Omg she is gorgeous!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; i hope ur both doing well and ur recoveribg okay&#9825;

Jess Aww The hair is so soft and its strenge How it falls out ans then its so cute as come back in. Does Sophie?? She Most be growing fast also.

Lisa Cant wait to hear Boy or girl :) :)

Leslie and amy hi!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; im always Thinking and playing for bfp s asup for u both!!! 

This phone n texting is drivin me crazy Horray ill try to get to pc and properly qritw


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Jen! How are you and Zoey? How are the in laws??

Lisa ~ It's almost your Monday...g'night! Go team blue...or did you want a girl? Either way, it's almost scan time!

Thank you Jess & Laura for the hair info...glad to know it's hormonal. Jess let me know if the iron helps. I take my prenatals b/c of nursing, but they don't have iron. 

Leslie & Amy :dust:

Bethany ~ Hope you are adjusting well! How are your sweet girl and Daddy doing?


----------



## aaronswoman79

We miss you Jen!! Hope Zoey is doing great and gaining good. Wish I could see a pic of how cute she is getting!! :flower:

Angel, you are on here at some odd hours lately. But so am I, lol!! How are you feeling? Are you getting more sleep? Does Pierce like to be held a lot? Sophie is going through a growth spurt and starting to feel real heavy. Her cheeks are so chubby that when she uses a pacifier it leaves the print and an indentation of the pacifier around her mouth! Hehe. :hugs: to you and Pierce. 

Lisa!! One more day!! Can' wait to see if you are team pink or blue. Either way I hope he/she is nice and healthy. :hugs:

Leslie and Amy, thinking about both of you lovely ladies. :hugs:

Laura, how is Simon doing with solids? What foods have you introduced him to? Around how much solids does he take everyday? Is his medicine helping with the seizures? Thinking of both of you hon. :flower:

Bethany, thinking about you and princess Lorelei. How are you feeling hon? Are you recovering well? :hugs: to you and your sweet baby girl!

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

;)


----------



## jen435

3;4 hr stre tch is nice Angel i hope it remains for u!

Jess i am going to get cameera on pc n .pic up i keep saying but its Not like i have One at home to use. :(

Fast update
Zoeys a lil over five months weighs 14lbs 12oz 26" long. She love her crib. Still on meds and vomits. She can get on all fours but hast figured out crawling yet. She does Army crawl Assisted sitting babies a Ton Singles smiles love to play rolls everywhere. She ates cereal im pumping for her still has about 5-6oz 6x day. I gave her carrot s i Made and a small taste of pain potatoe yesterd. This Werk sweety potatoe n chicken she will try since im cookin it for Dinner. No job yet :( No UE anymore either :( Idk what to Do for income. I hurt my hand/wrist since Last month its painful gonna go to Dr this Werk. Hope Not fractured :/. Kobe is good. Trav good with zoey but him n i argue alot. This phone is horrible i have it and a Word changes pnemocacal me. Stinks.

Ill treat get on pc when i can!!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, I have good points for either way being a boy or girl so ill be super happy either way. I really think its a boy though.

Jess, in the end all that matter is that bubs is healthy but I'm trying not to worry myself and just be excited.
So cute about Sophie cheeks! :)

Jen, your phone autocorrect has interesting ideas on what it thinks your typing! :haha: i can see why its frustrating. 
Zoey sounds like she is doing great. We would all love to see a pic if you can get to a computer.
I hope your wrist isn't anything to bad. Ive injured my wrist before to the point where i thought it was fractured but it wasn't. They are pretty tough. 
Sorry you and trav argue a lot. Im sure you're both just tired and things will improve in time. :hugs:

:hugs: to everyone else!!

3 hours till my appointment!!!!!! I was up early this morning coz i woke up excited and couldn't get back to sleep!! :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

3 hrs until your appointment?! So we will know tonight? I keep mixing up our time zones and all. Excited to hear!


----------



## Lisa85

Yep you should know tonight. My appointment is at 8:30pm your time (NY time). Ill jump on and update as soon as i can afterward.

Is it creepy i have world clocks on my phone for NY, Houston, LA, Dublin so i know approx when my BnB ladies could possibly be online. haha :blush:


----------



## Lisa85

Ok apparently my appointment is on Wednesday.

I am absolutely positive they told me Monday the 11th coz i remember saying my midwife appointment is they day after.
Im having and emotional pregnant moment and crying about it! lol


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Awwww first off love the world clocks thing! Feeling special right about now.

So sorry to hear about the appointment time being later than you thought! At least only two more days! Time will be here before you know it. Sorry for the emotions though


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wink:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa!! Nooooooooooo!! I ran right to the computer anxious to see your update. They should have taken you in anyway. Never upset a pregnant woman is my motto. So sorry you have to wait until Wednesday. At least its only 2 days away and you weren't off by a week. :flower: . 

Wow Jen, Zoey is doing wonderfully. Sophia is no where near doing any of the things Zoey is doing. So I would say your little princess is way ahead. Sophia isn't near sitting up by herself. If I let her go she mostly just falls backwards. But she is able to prop herself up with her arms and leaning forwards a little. She is no where near crawling either. But ironically she is able to stand on her own. She can actually stand holding on to you and balance herself and hold her own body weight and she has been able to support all of her body weight since she was about 1.5 months old. Neither of my other daughters did that. And Sophie started smiling and laughing way earlier than the text book, so I guess in some areas she lacks but others she is doing just fine. Does Zoey have any hair yet? Or is she completely bald. I love bald babies and full heads of hair, they are all cute. Oh, and me and dh are also fighting a lot lately. As a matter of face, things have changed dramatically ever since the miscarriage. There have been times where I just wanted to call it quits and just tell him to leave, but I think about the girls and just can't do that. Hope things get better between you and dh. 

Hope all of you ladies are having an wonderful weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> We miss you Jen!!
> 
> Laura, how is Simon doing with solids? What foods have you introduced him to? Around how much solids does he take everyday? Is his medicine helping with the seizures? Thinking of both of you hon. :flower:
> 
> Bethany, thinking about you and princess Lorelei. How are you feeling hon? Are you recovering well? :hugs: to you and your sweet baby girl!
> 
> :hugs: to all!!

We all miss u Jen xx

Simon is dobig well . 
Meds seem to be working thank gid. 
Eeg on 22 to double check. Xx
Thanks hon xxx
Solids goin well. He still heaps prefers bottles itbis getting the hamg of food now
He had had.
Rice cereal . Banana cereal. Strawberry porridge.
Apple. Carrot and yoghurt. 
In that order ;-) the waiting 3 days between foods slows us doen ;-)
Next u are sweet pot. Broccoli pear and avocado.
Prob in that order ;-)
He only had tiny amount twice a day. 
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Yep you should know tonight. My appointment is at 8:30pm your time (NY time). Ill jump on and update as soon as i can afterward.
> 
> Is it creepy i have world clocks on my phone for NY, Houston, LA, Dublin so i know approx when my BnB ladies could possibly be online. haha :blush:

That isn't creepy. It's really nice xxx
Aw hugs on app.
My first app for Simon I was soo nervous .
12 week one. I brought in letter for liles first 12 week app by aaccident do I was about 5 hrs early!!
I was getting odd with them cos I needed to pee so bad AMD I thought they wrre wrong ;-)
They dud squeeze my scan in AMD I came back.later fir app.
Worst thing is u never got my lile scan letter back cos I wad so flustered.
I waneed to keep it.
Jen I feel ur pain on phone!! ;-) 
Mine sucks too. 
Hope ur wrist if ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess and Jen. 
Oh and I were fighting lots too.
Secret bletter since last hosp stay vis I told him I need more support and he listened ;-)
Plus I'm not so yired and Simon is doung really well.
When he is happy I'm a much happier lady ;-) 
I hve had run fir the hills moments too jess.
Lots if um xx 
Not from Simon but from oh ;-)
In a saying think oh I easy target fir frustration.
But his behaviour wasn't helping matters wither ;-)
I've given up on typos.
Stupid phone. 
When I try and fix um it goes bananas 

Angel lovely nt stretches. 
Hope they get longer and longer. Xxx
Simon is conked with an hour again 
Butmy tstipud eyes aren't sleepy. They will be when he gets up ;-)

<3 to all.

Bethany we love you. 
Enjoy cuddles xx

Amy fx for u xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## mommylov

:kiss: to you all!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I never even thought of being able to bake his food.
Good idea. I don't hve a book. I just plan to feed him everything ehealthy 
I just looked up what they can't hve ;-)
Simons 2 faves so far are carrot and porridge mixed ;-)
Apple yoghurt went down very well too .

<3 Amy xx 

<3 to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon has outgrown his car seat.
I was after taking 300 out of savings to buy him a new one.
I met my bro I'm town who said theu hve one we can borrow 
Score ;-) great time to meet him 
I m not getting money at d mo so is great 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm ridiculously broody today. 
Shut up hormones!! 
I can't go again yet. 
I need to wait for simin sake.
Fixy.liver and lose weight.
Why am I so irrational today. 
If oh was here and said yeah id nearly go for it!!


----------



## lilesMom

Does anyone know how to put pic up from.phone. 
t wont let me do it regular way in manage attachments ???
I thi


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry Laura wish I could help. I know from iPad though... If you go to advanced posting then there is a little paper clip around the font section. I think that may be something to try.
Lisa will we hear about your appointment NY time tomorrow at 8:30? Lol looking forward to it!

Hope everyone is doing well! 
Angel I am on CD 24... Because of my cycles AF could be do between this weekend and next week mid week. We did BD a good range I was just frustrated that the plan was CD 12-18 every other day and that did not happen. Just have to do what we can do and hope.
Just found out a friend is 10 weeks pregnant with her second. She was eating sandwich meat yesterday and her dad posted it in Facebook already. I'm just is sensitive to noticing stuff like this. I think some people sneeze and become pregnant- must be nice.
Anyway I hope everyone is doing well! How are you Tella?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. Il check it out xx
Fx fir u sweetie. 
U r totally covered bd wise hon. 
Plans make us feel bad sometimes. 
U hve done more than enough. 
Hope u catch eggy but if not it isn't ur fault.
Its bad luck. Fx for good luck xxx
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

Advice please. 
Would me TTC be crazy hormone induced? 
Or is it nerves stopping me? 
Confused tonight. 
Won't try right now anyway (oh isn't here. Ha ha )


----------



## lilesMom

If things went smoothly this itime I could juggle it all but....
If another loss?
Another child with higher needs I'm not so sure.....
Am I scared or sensible?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lol Laura I remember you saying that you weren't sure you wanted more than one a bit ago. Where do you think the ttc thoughts are coming from? I would try to figure out why you are having this urge before acting on it :)

Thanks for the encouragement...let's cross our fingers!


----------



## lilesMom

;-) 
I've always wanted more tHan one when never thought I would hve mmc or child who had a stroke;-) 
Simon is doing so well at the mo I'm hopefull for his future now and ours ;-)
If I could guarantee no nasty surprise this time of go again now but....
I hve 11 bros and sis. I would like milky to hve one.
But the desperate drive tonight is part hormones and partly cos Simon is such fun now ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have always wanted more than one also. Now that I see how emotional it is it definitely gives me second thoughts. Guess we will see how things go.
Have you talked to OH about it? Glad things are going well with Simon! That is the hard part about life...with anything we don't know what may happen.
Are you getting AF? You mentioned hormones ;)


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, No one believed me either... everyone just thinks I'm being a forgetful pregnant lady which i supposed is entirely possible considering i for to put my car in park and the hand break on when i parked at the hospital! lol I still think I'm right though! :haha:

Jess, i know!!! it was so upset and mad at the same time. Im really grumpy this week so it was a bad day to upset me. 
Sorry things aren't going so well at home for you. Sending positive thoughts and wishes your way. :hugs:

Laura, i would be lying if i said i wasn't excited when you said you want to try again!! Definitely should have a bit more of a think about it though and talk to over with OH. How long did it take you to conceive last time?
My OH said to me he would want to start trying for 2nd pretty soon after first incase we mc again but we don't have any trouble getting pregnant so i could end up with another one straight away. 
I thought that pic on FB looked like Simon was to big for his car seat. haha Thats good your brother can lend you one. Very handy. My friend is going to lend me a capsule for the car which is great coz i almost wasn't going to buy one even though everyone is they are great coz i didn't want to spend so much on something thats used for 3 months.
Do you have a newish phone?? On my phone (iPhone) its the same as on the computer to add an attachment. I know Jen can't do it though coz her phone doesn't 

Leslie, Yep my appointment is tomorrow 8:30pm NY time. 
Sounds like you have done everything you can for this month! Lets hope you caught the eggy.

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Lisa sorry about appt but ull know sooo!!!! :)

Laura babies r so amazing its No wonder u want another. Id wait its easy to get coughs up in the Moment.
Simon is such a cutie!! Hes growing to fast im glad hes doing okay. I Sewond Angel make sure ur ok and oh is on Board.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey thanks guys xxx 
Leslie I'm just after af. 
Heading for ov soon ;-)
Il wait till Simon is 1 anyway and then il hve s better picture.
Just impatient ;-) xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa its nearly wed ;-) xxx
We got first try for Simonaand third month for lile
So cant try till I'm sure ;-) 
We r lucky that way.
I def gotta get mt liver app done first anyway. End of Nov.
Who knows in new year ;-)
Oh would hve gone again right away if I said yeah ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Advice please.
> Would me TTC be crazy hormone induced?
> Or is it nerves stopping me?
> Confused tonight.
> Won't try right now anyway (oh isn't here. Ha ha )
> 
> Your experience was far from the norm and you are due a smooth round 3! If you get Carer's Leave then the timing works out because you'll be at home w/ Simon & new baby. All of that being said, you probably need to run it by your OH...do get your liver straight <~~a must before going for it. Is your AF regular now?
> 
> Ohhh Leslie FX'd for your BFP! :crib:
> 
> Lisa ~ 24 hours to go!Click to expand...

That's what I wad thinking.
Maybe second yr of carers leave all going well ;-)
Am nervous that may always not hve norm though. Xxx
Af is clock work again ;-)
Thanks hon. Xx
Wad hoping ye wouldn't think I wasmad ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jen xxx

<3 to all 

Bethany come bAck ;-)
Hope alls well xxx


----------



## Tella

Hi girls, sorry i have been MIA. been away for a bit of a long weekend. Went to my mom for Friday and thereafter to the inlaws for the rest of the weekend and came back yesterday. It was a lot of driving but at least we have been to everyone and we good till the new year before we have to make the effort again.

Im CD10, so not much happening here. I will start testing with the CBFM on CD15. Praying for a CD19 O, this CD21 is so late.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flow:


----------



## Lisa85

Random question... just noticed my thumb nails and half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??


----------



## lilesMom

welcome back tella xx
hurray for visits done :) xx

angel. xxx
u r the best :)
i think kids are better close in age too really, harder in a way but easier in other ways plus they should hopefully be close to each other.
i must get cracking on losing weight and be super healthy now for a few months :)
with a good goal in mind its easier :)
u def sure u wont go again?
yeah i was high risk with simon so would be again.
i have a high risk of cholestasis again.
i must talk to liver consultant and possibly my last preg consultant ,
she said i could come back to talk if i need to cos of what happened with simon 
if i waited till 3 or so which i was gonna do im pretty sure i would be too settled to want to go back to nt feeds and stuff again.
i always said i would prefer to have my kids before 35 too.
but looking at my sil having 3 after 38 , thats not as pressing as before :)
il make no decisions yet, for some strange reason felt like i had to decide last nt.
must hve been hormonal :)
how is pierce doin hon?
he looks a bit like simon in the pic in ur ticker :)
simon had a suit like that before too :)

<3 to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Random question... just noticed my thumb nails and half blue and a little on some other nails. Any ideas??

um no clue sorry hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

on a side note, think i juts finished xmas shopping online with money i dont really have yet :)
u know i took out money to buy car seat and didnt buy car seat......
well whoops :)
its not all gone and i should have money next week to pay it back :)
im so ocd about being organised :)
it was hovering over me and its not even dec :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa I am counting down the hours for you and will keep coming on to check!

Hope everyone else is doing well! <3 miss you Bethany


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flow:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just want to think crazy for a second...if I can't think crazy on here where else can I? I just wiped after going to the bathroom and had a dot or so of blood. My mind went to confusion then to Implantation bleeding. Just hoping :) I have never had it so not sure. Come on AF...no tricks this month!

Lisa I am patiently waiting :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Lisa85

Quick update... Still at the hospital coz the baby wasn't in the right position to get a good check on the heart so I'm having a soda and walking around. 
I have a low lying placenta which the guy went a bit quiet about but from what google tells me it basically means I need a c section if it doesn't move by 32 weeks. 
Bubs looks all healthy other than that. 

And we are having a GIRL!!!!!!! 

Update more when I get back home.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay for a girl!! And a healthy bub! Hopefully they get a better read on everything soon.
Thinking of you


----------



## Lisa85

Still at the hospital... I decided to walk up to the ward and see if I could get some info from them and they are going to get the OB to see me when he's available. Not sure how long this will take!


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie. Exciting xx
Fx for u. Xx

Lisa hurray a lovely girl. Xx
Low lying placenta fixes its self in most cases
When uterus stretches for bub it pulls placenta upwards.
If it duesnt fix its self u just need monitoring and c section xxx
It can fix its self very late in preg xxx
That often happens with scans too.
Least u git to know gender. 
Simon hid for ages ;-)
Xxx

<3 to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany!!!!! ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

I should really go back to sleep
Il be a sorry mommy in morn ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay for team pink Lisa!! Hope the scan went great and baby is nice and healthy!!

Hi ladies. AF is a few days late and has me worried. I am a hormonal mess. Dh and I have only bd a few times and we have been very careful and nowhere near af time. My cycles are screwed up right now. Having a lot of emotional and hormonal issues. And I did buy an hpt and it was negative. So I'm sure I'm not preg. My body is all out of whack right now. :nope:


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, fingers crossed thats a good sign! :hugs:

Jess, AF is probably just out of whack coz things are right with you. :hugs:

Angel, I think placenta praevia is right. The OB never used those words but thats what google turned up for low lying placenta.
The OB was very reassuring. My OH was quite concerned but after talking to him we feel much better.
Apparently the placenta needs to be about 3cm away from the cervix opening to be ok to deliver normally and my placenta is completely covering my cervix so I'm not holding my breath for it to move enough. 
Im sure ill regret saying this if and when i go into normal labour but I'm kind of sad that i might not get to experience going into labour and delivering normally. Sounds a bit boring just to go in for a planned c section.
After i went for a walk and lunch bubs had moved into a slightly better position to get the shots of the heart he wanted and everything with bubs is healthy.
I get another scan in Feb to check if the placenta has moved and thats all i know from today.

I didn't really get many good pics from today coz bubs wasn't having a bar of it!
 



Attached Files:







3d photo.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Yay for team pink Lisa!! Hope the scan went great and baby is nice and healthy!!
> 
> Hi ladies. AF is a few days late and has me worried. I am a hormonal mess. Dh and I have only bd a few times and we have been very careful and nowhere near af time. My cycles are screwed up right now. Having a lot of emotional and hormonal issues. And I did buy an hpt and it was negative. So I'm sure I'm not preg. My body is all out of whack right now. :nope:

it can take ages to regulate hon xx
fx for u xxx but u should be fine xx


----------



## lilesMom

lisa huray alls good, xxx
my sil on last preg was same, totally covered , she was warned at every visit prob c section but she had regular vaginal delivery :) xx
fx same for u but if not , there are pluses to c section too.
u can have everything ready and be sure OH is there .
ur waters wont break in supermarket and mortify u xx :)
there is a LOT of fluid, well i had anyway :)
destroyed hosp bed, me , my clothes, Oh shoes and floor :) 
in a ward of 4 women plus hubbys, morto :)
glad alls well, xx

hey leslie i see ur name, 
i saw bethany last nt so she is keeping up but prob got called away by lil cutie :)
we love u bethany xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, might be an odd question for your SIL but the OB told me sex was ok but google seems to disagree. We have been having sex up until now without any trouble. (not a lot but still every now and then)
Don't suppose you know what their OB told them??


----------



## Lisa85

Whats going on in america this week?!? half my TV shows haven't aired!! :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Implantation bleeding could be all in my head anyway ;)
Lisa I'm very excited for you! What kind of scan is that? You're a banana! I have always thought a C section could be better for me because of my pain but not sure. Sounds like it will fix itself like Laura said. Dunno what is going on with your shows. Veterans Day was Monday but that's about it.

Laura that's funny about water breaking story...guess you just don't know when that will happen and how :) did you ever talk to DH about second little one?

Jess I'm sorry for what the hormones are doing. I'm sure that your body is out of whack...AF is just not forgiving :( feel better

Hope everyone is doing well with their little ones!
Thinking of you Amy!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!!

Lisa, yay for team pink!!!

Leslie, how are you doing hun??? Did I see that you think you may have had some IB?? I hope so and that your BFP is just a week away!!!! :D

Laura, how are you and Simon doing?? I hear you on wanting #2. Your bubs is soooo darn cute so I dont blame you. I agree with what everyone is saying though... just think it through and make sure its what both you and OH want and god will make it happen! :)

Bethany, thinking of you love bug and of your little one! Hope that you are getting rest and settling into a routine!

Jess, hope you are doing well. Are you going to take a pregnancy test just incase?? Thinking of you!

Angel, how are you and your little milky man doing? :)

Jen, thinking of you and Zoey.

Tella, hope things are well with you!

Hope I didnt forget anyone :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Laura, might be an odd question for your SIL but the OB told me sex was ok but google seems to disagree. We have been having sex up until now without any trouble. (not a lot but still every now and then)
> Don't suppose you know what their OB told them??

Um I'm not sure ul test her and ask xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I text my bro.
They were advised not to hve sex hon.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys. Xx
Thanks amy xx
I'm not gonba yet. 
Was few days if madness 
Oh would hve one now if I says yeah 
But that's cos he does none of the work.
He helped fir about a week after coming out of hospital
Cos I told him to but now has stopped again. 
Doh !!! 
m gonna wait till Simon is 1 and rethink ;-)

Hope alls well with everyone xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa did they say it to u at earlier scan at all.
They should hve warned u earlier. Xx


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, i read "you're a banana" like 5 times thinking... why what did i say that was silly!! hahahaha :haha: :blush: I get it now!! I am a banana! lol I think these fruit measurements are not very accurate... or you have GIANT fruit in the US! haha

Hi Amy, hope you're well and thinking positive for this month! :hugs:

Laura, Thanks for the info. I wonder why the OB said it was ok when everything else seems to say no.
No they didn't say anything about my placenta at the earlier scans. Ive heard from a few people that their placenta was covering their cervix but it moved by 20 weeks so maybe they didn't think it was an issue then or they didn't do their job properly!!

When did you ladies have your baby showers? Im thinking of having mine in January. I figure if i end up having a c section early then best to get the shower happening sooner rather than later.
Any shower tips?


----------



## Lisa85

So emotional this week... I'm having a cry for the 3rd time already this week.

1. cried coz i went to my appointment on the wrong day
2. cried coz my favourite girl on the Bachelor didn't get a rose
3. crying now coz my SIL who i looooooove won't come to my baby shower coz of family drama coz she doesn't want to stress me out. Her friend went into labour at her shower because of family drama stress and anger.

And then yelling at my OH for breathing to loud lol!!!! CRAZY!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa I cried all of the time during my pregnancy...I'd cry at commercials. The worse was when my DH teased me about crying so much, I'd start crying then! As for showers, I had three starting at them at 28 weeks. Two were co-ed and my absolute favorites! Fun game was "match the baby." A friend put together baby pictures (we all emailed them to her) and the day of the shower we guessed who was who. Not everyone submitted pictures, but it was fun nonetheless! 

P is crying brb.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, congrats on team pink! Girls are so much fun :) looking at clothes already?
I never had a shower but if I had I would have wanted it earlier rather than later. Definitely set aside the last weeks to just enjoy time with you and your OH. Pamper yourself. 
As for America, do you mean tv-wise or news-wise? Haha!

Amy, thinking of you love. Will be sure to go read your journal.

Leslie, I hope that it is implantation bleeding! Always so envious of people who have that <3 sticky dust being sent! Missed you as well :hugs:
How are you doing?

Laura, you know I love you too ;)
Did you ever go back to the book shop? I got some books in the mail today though not the one that I was really looking forward to. Bummer.
I hear car seats are wicked expensive in Ireland! Sorry honey. But yay for Cmas shopping being done!

Jessica, sorry honey. That would have me crying too. I hear ya about being a mess. Just want to say that I think that you rock. At the moment I can't imagine caring for LO with other kids at home. You manage that and you are amazing. Hang in there.

Tella, hi and welcome :hugs:

Jen, how are you and Zoey doing?

Sorry I haven't been on much girls. I do read but don't always have the time to reply as I want so I just wait. 
I have been fighting the baby blues, something that I never thought that I would have, and had been doing pretty well since I stopped making myself feel bad about nursing and happily embracing formula. Unfortunately my husband is being sent in an assignment to Venezuela next month and I am right back to crying. Thought about driving the 6+ hours to my hometown to be near family but I have my PP appointment and her 1 month appointment while he is gone so I can't just leave. Feeling sad and resentful all at once. I want to go to South America. And I want him to help me care for the newborn.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, so sorry about dh going to Venezuela. I totally understand about you having the baby blues. I have always struggled with breast feeding and went through the same thing with baby blues. So what kind of formula are you feeding Lorelei? Sophie is formula fed and she has been exposed to the stomach flu and my children being sick and her immune system fought off all of it. When she was exposed to my daughters having a cold, she only had a runny nose for a couple hours. And we suspect she had an ear infection and she only had a fever on and off for half a day and she recovered super quickly. And Sophia is 100% formula fed! You are doing great with Lorelei hon. She has an amazing and loving mama! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, glad to see you back but sorry about the blues. You will feel better with time I'm sure. I understand why you would be so upset about your DH being sent away now. Can he not say no to this one?! Maybe someone from your family could come up and stay for a little while.
I haven't been leaving the house much this week... yoga didn't seem to help my back pain at all this week so the pain is really bad if I'm up and about for longer than 30 minutes. Also the round ligament pain is really painful out on dog walks so I'm a couch potato more than usual at the moment.
I going to lunch with a friend tomorrow though and she wants to look at baby things so ill see how i go.
I meant TV show wise... i think its just the websites though... looks like they have aired there. Ive had nothing to watch for 2 days now! lol
Hope little Lorelei is doing good :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, so glad that Sophia is thriving! My middle sister breast fed her first 4 kids and then formula fed her last and she said that that is her healthiest kid. Made me feel loads better. Started Lorelei on Similac advance since I had samples of it when I started supplementing and now I have her on Similac for Spit Up. I also have a sample can of Enfamil newborn but every time I give her some she starts puking. It will even come out of her nose :( 
I still give her the occasional bottle of my milk but I rarely have the energy to pump so my supply is slowly tanking and it will be formula full time. The lactation consultant her diagnosed her mouth issues that were making nursing impossible told me that I had to pump 8 times a day to keep up my supply. Who has the time or energy to pump that often? Like caring for a newborn isn't tiring enough. I pumped just 3 times today. Look forward to being done. Though I don't look forward to my follow up with the lactation lady. I may just lie and tell her that I got sick and was too ill to pump in an effort to thwart off being made to feel guilty for not sacrificing rest and bonding time with the babe to give her the liquid gold.


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, haha! gotta love the pregnancy hormones! 
Match the baby sounds like a fun game... ill have to do that one.


----------



## Storked

Lisa, sadly my one sibling who could help me out is in another state :( everyone else works and can't come down. It would be nice if they could though!
Enjoy baby shopping and lunch! Sorry about the pain honey. Wish I had some good answers. Relaxing in a pool maybe?
I watch many tv shows :) what kind of shows do you like?


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, i would come help you if i could!! 
Usually yoga helps but just didn't this week... i have yoga tomorrow morning so hopefully this week does the trick.
I watch a lot of the girly shows like Vampire Diaries and Pretty Little Liars and then i was Sons of Anarchy and the walking dead type show when OH gets home and of course all the usual ones... big bang theory, modern family, how i met your mother etc. I could list all my shows for days but you get the idea.
You probably don't have much time for them now do you? Im going to miss watching all my shows! Please say you have time! haha


----------



## Storked

Lisa, sometimes I will watch Netflix when the babe is eating :) and my husband and I will watch shows as we eat dinner!
There is Dracula, Bomb Girls, Call the Midwife, Downton Abbey, The Originals (we like this better than Vampire Diaries now hehe), Witches of East End, Chuck, Game of Thrones, Bones, Lost Girl, Haven, Vikings...guess that is mostly what we have watched lately! In addition to Vampire Diaries lol. And DH has started The Tudors, but I have seen them all :)


----------



## mommylov

Feeling kind of sad. So wish I can talk pregnancy and babies but it's all foreign to me. I've only gotten to 8 weeks so I know nothing about what is mentioned here anymore :( Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but it's kind of why I don't come in here as much anymore. I just have no advice or anything because you ladies are so smart first off and second are so ahead. I'm so beyond happy for each and every one of you and Leslie I know you are so close to your bfp!!! I didn't want you guys to think I don't come in here as much because I don't care. I really do and read your posts daily. I also don't want to sound bitter or anything. Just very sad. </3


----------



## Storked

Amy, I never think that at all! I happily follow your journal because I do want to hear what is going on with you <3 don't ever feel like you have to talk babies or pregnancy. I could happily talk about TTC with you. Or anything else. Like travel. Travel always cheers.
And sometimes I worry that it seems like all I ever say is "I hope you get your rainbow soon!". I *do* want that for my girls, more than anything. But it sounds generic after a while and I also want to hear about what is happening in your life for you personally :hugs: I love and care for you honey.


----------



## Storked

Adding: we know that you love and support us. Know that we love and support you <3


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, I also read your journal daily to see whats happening with you. I would love to talk about anything... doesn't have to be baby related just coz of the site we are on. I feel a bit lost in all the baby talk also as I'm not there yet. You will be here soon enough.
Im sure everyone understands that as much as you like talking to us all that it is hard for you. I wish i could take that pain away for you.
:hugs: darling!!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, I haven't heard of a lot of those shows. Is there any must watch ones?? 
Im also loving the originals. Game of Thrones is the only other one i watch from what you've listed! My i can fill some more of my days! haha


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy I dunno I think IB is just wishful thinking. Could one drop actually be that anyway? I'm so sorry for everything you are going through. I also understand your thoughts/ feelings of sadness with pregnancy and baby talk. Hopefully I am close, like you said, but who knows. I am right there with ya though! Let's have more ttc convos! I am also completely lost with some of the other talk. I know you are so close to your BFP! Annoying the lack of control with ttc and having no clue when the egg could catch or stick ugh. Thinking of you.

Bethany yay for you being back for a bit :) sorry for the blues... I am sure that is completely normal especially with DH going on a trip. I would be so upset! I kid with DH that he will have to work when I am in labor and I will have to kill him. How often does he travel? I hope he at least understands where you are coming from. So will you just stop breast feeding or give it another shot? I am sure you are the best momma ever! Again so sorry about DH. I don't know what it feels like travel wise but DH works an awful lot and it is tough.
I dunno about IB . Like I said probably wishful thinking and in my head. Doing ok..usual around this time of hopeful but not hopeful.

Lisa the whole banana thing is really random and weird. I wonder how they come up with the fruit! Sorry about being emotional but I guess it is part of the journey...darn hormones! I actually cry over everything normally so not sure how bad it could get haha. Yay for looking at baby stuff! Sorry for all the pain. So no sex? Ugh

Angel I cry over commercials now whoops ;) how are you and pierce doing?

Laura waiting a year sounds like a great plan. Sorry that you are doing much of the work. DH needs a little smack ;)

AFM CD 28 now. Having usual symtoms and AF cramping so your guess is as good as mine. My mother texted me saying " not to jump to any conclusions but you should have PMS symptoms about now and don't" haha she can even tell I am pmsing by my texts. I told her they are still there though. A big UGH for this process!
I want to get in on the tv show discussion!! I love tv it is sad. How i met your mother, Big Bang theory, game of thrones,new girl , walking dead , revenge, catfish to name a few. I am big on reality tv but not much on right now. DH and I actually did our vows somewhat game of thrones like...I loved when the couple used to say to each other " you are my moon" or " you are my sun ans stars". We used to say that to each other so threw it in there without knowing the other was doing it. When game of thrones started this last time right around when I became pregnant so I often think of the two together.
TGIF!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Question...anyone know what acid reflux medication you can take that is safe while ttc? I take tums but they aren't cutting it and my reflux is getting pretty bad. When I see my doctor next I will talk to her about maybe going on medication for it. I don't want it to continue to get worse.
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany :hugs: You've got the baby blues...I had them too! I was nearly convinced I had ppd, but my Dr advised me otherwise. What I was feeling was caused by sleep deprivation and the sudden drop in hormones. I was super weepy, sensitive and felt like it was my fault (whatever IT was I don't know, crazy right ?). And my DH left when P was 8 weeks old (I was still in my funk) which broke my heart. I totally feel for you. I can say it gets better day by day. I finally pulled totally out of it by week 9), no more random crying, no more anxiety...as for formula, you know my sister is close w/ the Peds and one told her "I have 3 kids, all are at NC State...2 were a Similac Babies and 1 BF. I couldn't tell you which was healthier or smarter. Formula is just fine." Hope that helps ease your mind. I was told if you start one formula brand to stick w/ it, not to switch between companies---guess it's tough on baby belly. :hugs: and love to you!

I'll post more in a sec!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Big big :jugs: I look forward to your temp and your journal everyday! I cannot wait for the day we get to swap stories and look _back_ on your ttc journey. I don't understand why there are people who don't want children yet can't seem to stop having them, then there are those who want and deserve babies, but struggle to get there! :brat: it's unfair!! Lots of love to you xoxo

Leslie ~ My Dr said I could take Tums and Zantac while preggers, wonder if that means its safe while ttc :shrug:

Edit: :jugs: :haha: I meant :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

heAoa


mommylov said:


> Feeling kind of sad. So wish I can talk pregnancy and babies but it's all foreign to me. I've only gotten to 8 weeks so I know nothing about what is mentioned here anymore :( Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but it's kind of why I don't come in here as much anymore. I just have no advice or anything because you ladies are so smart first off and second are so ahead. I'm so beyond happy for each and every one of you and Leslie I know you are so close to your bfp!!! I didn't want you guys to think I don't come in here as much because I don't care. I really do and read your posts daily. I also don't want to sound bitter or anything. Just very sad. </3

Amy we love u heaps .
Ur company and advice is always welcome. Xx
U will be the best mom
With the most cherished lo and we r all praying for
That to happen sooner rather than later xxx
Xx 

But if u wanna just read we understand 
But ur soooo not a downer xx 
Ur alwaye welcome here in any mood xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie I read about ib before. 
It can literally be a drop.
Hope it is fir u xxx 

Bethany weepy is normal. 
I was too. It's hormonal upheaval combined with tiredness
And ur whole life has changed xxx 

Lisa ditto on the above ;-)
I had few crying patches while preg too x

<3 ti all


----------



## lilesMom

Took Simon to his OT and physio today. 
Met his key worker and told m food is making his reflux worse.
She is gonna chat to doc and get him referred on or 
Gwt some help. 
Its really coming un the way of his physio nit being able ti lie doen.
Least hecwill hve help now. 
Plus I gor letter alto say I got my carers leave .
Hurray


----------



## lilesMom

heAoa


mommylov said:


> Feeling kind of sad. So wish I can talk pregnancy and babies but it's all foreign to me. I've only gotten to 8 weeks so I know nothing about what is mentioned here anymore :( Sorry to be such a Debbie downer but it's kind of why I don't come in here as much anymore. I just have no advice or anything because you ladies are so smart first off and second are so ahead. I'm so beyond happy for each and every one of you and Leslie I know you are so close to your bfp!!! I didn't want you guys to think I don't come in here as much because I don't care. I really do and read your posts daily. I also don't want to sound bitter or anything. Just very sad. </3

Amy we love u heaps .
Ur company and advice is always welcome. Xx
U will be the best mom
With the most cherished lo and we r all praying for
That to happen sooner rather than later xxx
Xx 

But if u wanna just read we understand 
But ur soooo not a downer xx 
Ur alwaye welcome here in any mood xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My phone went bananas again. Lots of typos and double post. Sorry xxx 
But I xant hve comp cos milky Man is asleep on me xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I didn't list it because I forgot but I think that Bates Motel is a must see! My husband and I really enjoyed watching it and can't wait for a new season :) I have never even seen Psycho either so the Norman Bates thing wasn't known to me lol.
Lost Girl is a Canadian show about a succubus. I enjoy it. Almost reminds me of Buffy. Doesn't take itself too seriously.
Bomb Girls is Canadian too. It is a drama about women working in a bomb factory during WWII.
Call the Midwife is a British period drama that I really love! Same for Downton Abbey.
Witches of East End is new but I started streaming it on Amazon and I really like it. But I like most anything with witches lol. Plus it has Julia Ormond in it and I adore her.
The Tudors was sexy and dramatic but I really only liked the first two seasons. And I was always butthurt that it didn't start out with The War of the Roses (I mean c'mon, that was an exciting and dramatic time!) and end with Elizabeth. Oh well. Henry Cavill and Jonathon Rhys Meyers were my eye candy.
Haven is based off of something by Stephen King. It has a paranormal mystery element.
Vikings is a historical drama. I enjoy the fight scenes!
Bones is about a forensic anthropologist. Like CSI kind of.
Chuck is comedic spy show. I don't love it though.
Dracula is new, starring Jonathon Rhys Meyers and I am still deciding if I like it or not.
Phew! Gave the rundown lol.

Leslie, so sorry that your husband works all the time. That has to be stressful :-/ hate my husband being away. He has to travel quite a bit but normally he is in state or out of state. International assignments take him away for longer :(
Done with breastfeeding. Happily going to embrace formula!
I hope that it IS implantation bleeding because that would be amazing! And no PMSing is a great sign. The annoying thing with impending AF symptoms is that they can be the exact same as early pregnancy. Cramping could just be implantation too <3
Will recommend Zantac for when TTC just because I took it when pregnant. And it helped.
Haha I LOVE How I Met Your Mother! I haven't seen much of Big Bang but everyone I know loves it. What reality shows do you like? I'm not sure if they count as reality but I always enjoyed Man vs Wild, No Reservations, and Bizarre Foods. :)

Angel, week 9 sounds more realistic. Thanks for sharing <3 my family told me that it is easier by two weeks and I am past that and it doesn't feel easier yet. The whole leaving the country thing actually set me back as far as the blues.
Thank you so much sharing about the formula. That makes me feel better. My mom acts like formula is stricknine. Oh and thanks for the tip about switching around. I had a can of powdered Enfamil that makes her so sick and now I know that it is because that isn't her usual! 
Haha, your gripes about Vampire Diaries crack me up! My husband loves it more than me. I hate Elena honestly. And her friends. Ok, so the only characters that I liked were Klaus, Elijah, and Damon ;)
Also loved Grey's Anatomy! Quit in a huff though after George died. I had been upset before that because Isiah Washington left the show and I liked Burke.
I love The Mentalist! Have the first couple seasons <3

Laura, never knew how much life would change until it happened. Definitely makes one cry, along with only sleeping a couple hours at a time. 
Glad that his key worker is going to make sure that he gets some help. And that you got your letter :)

Husband had blood drawn today and blacked out and broke his nose. Today sucked. Going to the store in a bit for an iron supplement that will hopefully help me out, may pick up a dessert or something to cheer me up.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel I love that your accidental typo to Amy was big big jugs. It made me giggle. Thanks for the Zantac suggestion. I see Bethany also recommended this. I totally meant when pregnant but said when ttc. I want to be able to take something now and continue to take it once pregnant. At times I also watch real housewives because of my love for reality shows but I am not hooked.

Laura thanks I hope IB too!! Sorry to hear about Simon, did they give you food suggestions?

Bethany how I met your mother is playing on my tv in the background! One of my favorite shows. I remember one in which lily and Marshall went to the doctor when they were trying to get pregnant and they say something like they don't know what to do and are going Nuts because because they had been trying for FIVE days to get pregnant and nothing has happened . Lol those days do feel like a lifetime! I love trashy reality shows to be honest ;) used to watch jersey show, celebrity rehab stuff like that. I enjoy watching catfish which had been on more recently. 
Actually I have PMS symptoms but for some reason my mother hadn't noticed them.to be honest ( I know it is still early) I feel kinda like I might be out due to cramping. If AF is coming I hope she does it sooner rather than later.
Sorry to hear about your husband:( dessert solves it all! Maybe gelato will be your savior :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Have you signed up on the Similac website for info ? They'll send you $5 off coupons. I can dig around and mail you the ones I have (provided I still have them) if you want :) Also send them an email w/ a question like "Does the Ready made Similac for fussy tummy come in the 2 oz size," and they'll send you more coupons! $$ Cha ching $$$. (The answer to the above 2 oz question is "no." I used to use 1 oz in a bottle at night <~~a failed attempt to get him to sleep longer.)

TGIF!

Hurray for Carer's Leave Laura !

FX'd for Turkey Day BFPs!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, the exact reason I don't let my daughters watch those shows. It is so hard raising teens. My daughter is going on 14 and I feel like we live in Sodom and Gomorrah over here. It is so hard to protect children from what society has become. Especially where we live, the Bay Area. 13 year olds look and try to act like little women. When they are still children. And the boys here have this horrific style of sagging their pants and showing their underwear or boxers. I really hope the style goes away. Lol. I know I'm ranting and complaining, feeling hormonal today.


----------



## lilesMom

<3 to all. 
I caught up but should asleep ;-)
5 am. :-D lil man has gone back. 
I watch lots of those shows too ;-)
Bethany I think expressing and formula decisions 
And hormones from milky boobies extend the blues 
Def dud fir me. 
Then any upset seems worse. Xxx
Hugs. Hope ur dh isn't away long.
Sorry he broke his nose but I hve to admit I smiled as to reason why.
Us girls r much tougher than that ;-) xxx 
When my oh was younger he had to go gwt stitches in hus head.
His dad fainted cos of it 
So they put little oh in a chair to get stitches 
While his dad took his hosp bed.ha ha


----------



## Storked

Leslie, confession: I used to watch The Girls Next Door. Is that trashy enough? My guilty pleasure though is watching shows about serial killers or hermaphrodites or people that have other medical stuff seriously wrong with them (normally a show with a sensationalistic name, airing on TLC lol). Actually that is a family guilty pleasure as my parents and siblings watch that stuff too. I blame our parents for raising us on shows like Unsolved Mysteries. Nothing is spookier than Unsolved Mysteries :)
My favorite How I Met Your Mother episode is the one where Barney invited Lily to his "play" and kept spraying her with a water gun while saying the word moist. I hate that word. But I laughed so hard!
I had cramping with my BFP. It can be a good sign! Fingers crossed honey. I understand though wanting AF to show earlier if she is planning a visit :hugs:
It was a key lime pie kind of night ;)

Angel, thanks for the heads up! My friends who have formula fed actually told me to just go with the Walmart brand- they said it was cheaper and their kids took it just the same as name brand. So I found a few powder versions to give a whirl, they should be like my Similac. Will slowly switch her though when I get them.

Jessica, hi! I feel hormonal every day these days ;)

Laura, sounds like my FIL lol! My husband was pre-med once upon a time but realized that he gets just as queasy as his dad. We weren't sure that he would be able to be around when I pushed out our baby, or if he would get sick even cutting the cord! Damned if he didn't watch the whole birth after promising not to, happily cut the cord without getting sick either, and then expressed regret at home that he missed the afterbirth *insert stink face here*
Men. I can't predict their reactions. 

I am stupid. The kidlet is asleep. I should be running to the bedroom. I'm tired as heck. Yet I keep playing sudoku.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## lilesMom

Angel he is gorgeous. 
I had big thing typed earlier and phone wiped it.
Oh watched too.
He was veryvquiet for it. Most unlike him.
He also said after that there was heapsvof blood. 
I was happy out up my end .
Ha ha.
I think oh didnt know what to do with himself ;-)
In fairness I was half in labour fir 2 days 
When pushing came it surprised us both ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

8 mins angel. I'm jealous. 
Clever u and pierce ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jessica ~ I bet it is so hard to find a decent show for the girls to watch. I just wonder how scandalous/racey prime time tv will be when the babies are of viewing age. I'm afraid! 

Laura ~ it's tough to go back to bed when you can cuddle w/ your LO!

Jen ~ Hope you are keeping warm! The weather here has been crazy! 

Amy & Leslie :dust:

Lisa ~ How are you? Any more round ligament pains? Was going to say some shows were not aired b/c of the CMA awards (or something like that)...the networks were gearing up for sweeps week :)

Tella how's it going?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Storked

Angel, I don't want to jinx it but...my lady parts feel normal today! I even miss intimacy. Crazy right? :)
Lorelei was 6 lbs and 13 ounces. I told my mom I wanted a 6 lb baby too and got my wish!
Lucky to have such a fast delivery. Lorelei was out in 3 pushes! Next time I will just ask for an epidural and they can break my water and start up the pitocin since that got things moving quickly for me lol. If they had waited she would have fallen out of there and saved me some pushing!
Pierce is doing and looking great! <3
I used to have this Duggar mentality after my loss about having as many kids as possible but Lorelei has worn me out so much that I may stop at 3. Any even that feels like a lot :-/

Laura, did you tell OH "well what did you expect?" About the blood? Haha! DH described birth as supernatural. He thinks it is the coolest thing ever and happily plans to watch all our kids being born. Goofball :)

Husband has discovered Coupling on Netflix. Can't believe he had never seen it before! He actually said that American comedies aren't as funny to which I said "NAY"
We have Seinfeld. And Golden Girls. And Northern Exposure. And Everybody Loves Raymond. There is no topping that!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Pierce is gorgeous Angel. Sophie is the same weight as Pierce. Somewhere between 17 and 18 lbs. She had her first pears today and ate the whole entire container!! Right before the pears she had 5.5 oz of milk. Then about an hour later she ate another 6.5 oz. She must be going through another growth spurt. BTW, I love Pierce's cheaks.

So I haven't completely started feeding Sophie solids yet, just once or twice a week I will give her a feeding of solids mainly to get the hang of it. I really just want to wait till the recommended 6 months although I am aware its ok to start at 4 months also. Today she was totally opening her mouth for each bite. And she has almost stopped pushing the food out with her tongue. She even grabbed the spoon full of pears and put it in her mouth. It was so cute!!

Bethany, Lorelei was born a perfect weight. Sophie was born at 37 weeks and 6.1 lbs. Although we think I was actually a little less than 37 weeks. The most painful part was when her head came out. I thought I was going to tear but I did't. I am thinking that is because this was my 4th time giving birth and my body was use to it? Who knows. I did tear with my first daughter. She was born 2 weeks early at 38 weeks and weighed 7 lb 10 oz. Pretty big for my first baby. And now she is almost 14 and stands at 5'7''. No longer a baby!! They grow up too quickly!!

Hope all of you ladies are having a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Whats weird Angel is that I never felt the pain when my other 2 daughters came out as I did when Sophia's head came out.I actually practically screamed from the pain, something I never did when I gave birth to my other 2. I can still remember the searing pain... ouch i'm actually getting anxiety thinking about it. LOL. I don't know if my body could handle a 5th delivery. I think I may be done having kids. :nope:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Whats weird Angel is that I never felt the pain when my other 2 daughters came out as I did when Sophia's head came out.I actually practically screamed from the pain, something I never did when I gave birth to my other 2. I can still remember the searing pain... ouch i'm actually getting anxiety thinking about it. LOL. I don't know if my body could handle a 5th delivery. I think I may be done having kids. :nope:

Ouch...made me cringe! Hope we haven't scared Amy, Lisa, Leslie or Tella off! :haha:


----------



## Lisa85

Im a bit behind now!! You girls aren't usually so chatty over the weekend!!

Bethany, i watched the girls next door and i still watch kendra. I also watch the kardashians. haha! i love all those shows!
Thanks for the run down on the shows... i might give some of them a go.

Angel, Yoga on saturday made my back feel a bit better but the round ligament pain comes and goes. I can get so bad i can barely walk sometime.
Pierce is such a big boy! What a cutie!
Im sorta convinced myself I'm having a c section so I'm not really think about labour and the actual birth at the moment. In yoga the instructor always talks about things that are good in labour and i was sitting there thinking ha i won't have to do that! haha

Leslie, I have no idea where they come up with the fruit... last week it said the size of a tomato and then gave the measurement 6 inches!! I don't know if fruit is bigger in america but there are no tomatoes in my fridge that are 6 inches big. Or a banana thats 10 inches... Most bananas are not that big!!
No... no sex for us just to be safe! Ill have to watch my OH slowly go insane over the next few months! haha

Jess, i wonder why your other two girls did really hurt compared to sophia. My OB kinda scared me the other day and said oh well this is your first so you will be in labour for a long time!! 

Laura, how simon going today?

:hugs: amy and jen

Im in the wars today... we found two lost dogs this morning so we brought them into our backyard and took our dogs inside. They were a male and female staffies. they were friendly but these two dogs were an absolute handful!!!! One of them could jump our fences so we had to tie him up and then he kept getting out of his collar so i put a harness on him which he could also get out of. He barked and barked and barked and whined the whole time he was at our house (3 hours) he was driving me insane!!!! My cat got out side and the dogs went after him so i tried to save him but he shredded my hands and neck and even bit through my finger nail. I tried to entertain the dogs by throwing ball but the boy grabbed to out of my hand and bit my thumb. So not I'm covered in band aids and antiseptic cream. The council came and got the dogs in the end.


----------



## Lisa85

Went shopping with a friend yesterday and we bought some baby clothes!! Was so much fun. They aren't very practical but very cute!! :)
 



Attached Files:







clothes.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa the clothes are darling...won't be long and you'll be posting pics of her in them! :cloud9: You're attempt to save the stray dogs sounds comical. What an ordeal wrangling the one and the poor cat :haha: Oh and the fruit ticker always tickled me, mine was stuck in one fruit for a couple of weeks, it even skipped straight to a melon!


----------



## jen435

Hey lladies!! Laura ur phone and Mine are just the Same with spellinh phpnes dtink. How are u and Simon? I love all the new fb pics. Hes so cute!!

Angel pierce. Is growing nicely :) he is a cutie!! Looks like u and Laura will have ur hand full when They older :)

Bethany i wish we lived close and i could help u. Boo for dh going away will he retern on weekend?? Miusz be hard for u both :hug: formula is just fine :) parent chice does coupons also :) call em . Lorelli being a good sleeper?? How is kitty?? Sorry u have ppd its unfortunately easy to get. Bessert and little things to Do for u help i wish ur Familie was closer for u
Jess Sounds like Sophia is agreat eatter!! :) How is did u give get the pears? Purreed? How are u doing?

Phines messing up gottta Start new Post


----------



## jen435

Lisa CONGRATS on a girl!! :) love the clothes!! It Most be feeling so real now.&#9825;


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel...turkey day BFPs would be fabulous!! Pierce is so stinking adorable. I understand what you are saying about possibly only having one. I go back and forth about that myself because of the emotions attached to ttc and carrying a child.

Ok back to tv shows:) I'm such a couch potato!! I also used to watch girls next door and the kardashians also Lisa! Watching others fascinates me. I also watch my big fat gypsy wedding when it is on. Yesterday there was a show on TLC called extreme cheap stakes and it was crazy! A girl 8 mo old pregnant was dumpster diving for prenatals and they make their own baby pump...there were other crazy ones but that stuck out! I also like the killing shows Bethany like on 48 hrs and the ID channel. Like lifetime movies but real! Ok back to real posting :)
Thanks Bethany I hope cramping is a good sign. Made it to Cd 30 ( today) without AF but as before it could always be a 33 or 34 day cycle. I hope you are feeling better and glad to see you back on here!

Lisa the fruit thing is crazy! Oh well something to make us laugh. No sex until after labour ahhhh. I don't have a huge sex drive but that would still drive me bonkers. When you can't is when you want;) DH will survive its for a good cause. Hopefully all will straighten out. Those clothes are great! I love little girls clothes.

Hope Simon is doing better Laura!

Thinking of you Amy!
Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys. Xx
<3 to all. 
They tole us to stop food again cos its making reflux worse.
Feels like going backwards. His high chair is redundant.
I hate looking at it now ;-)
He has been in my arms yest and most of today cos he isn't himself.
All TTC urges gone. 
Looks like Simon does need all my attention after all.
I'm really gratefull I hve him but id love a few hours break.
My mom has had 12 kids and babysat nearly all of hwr 40 grandkids
Yest she said she wouldnt be able to mind him.
Not in a bad way. I didnt ask her to. We were just chatting.
But just cos of his health problems. 
Oh well. He wont be tiny forever .
Il enjoy my baba while I can. ;-)
Sorry for big moan.
I need to do that once in awhile 
And then I'm ok again.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fx for u honey xxxx

Xxx to all xxx

Angel I may join u with the one child plan ;-)
But I wont say definite yet ;-)
Il hve to put it out of my head;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I think it is wonderful of you to put Simon first and hold off on having more children for a while. I know firsthand how hard it is to raise 3 children. My children are very spaced out in age but not by choice. My first I had at 20, me and her biological father split up shortly after and it took me a while to trust anybody again. Then came Aaron and then I had Natalie when I was 26. I waited until I was 32 to try for my third because Natalie is special needs and I knew it would be far too difficult to have another baby while she was so young and needed so much care. I am sure as Simon gets a little older you will know when it is the right time to start trying for your second. :hugs: hon.


----------



## jen435

Aww Laura Simon is Lucky to have u as a mommy. Ur so strong &#9825;

I have sooo much to write. Its Not even funny to normal stuff to Stufe about zoey the dh ect. Plus so much to say about what i read. I feel horrible i dont reply as i should :( im sorry. I have this phone. I will have to lockte mx old phone when i get Chance bc i reply want to properly white on the treat. Know i love u babies and also read and want best for all&#9825;


----------



## jen435

Edit: sorry my Auto Text changes my words and i Cant change them unless i delete everything and Start over.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, Thank you!! Its getting more exciting now for me. My OH has the occasional freak out... he turns to me with a scared look on his face and says... how do you look after a baby!! haha Poor thing!
Understand about the phone. It must be frustrating!!

Laura, you are a very good mummy!! Simon is lucky to have you.
How on earth does your mum manage 40 grandkids!!! My nan had like 15 and she could barely remember our names. lol

Leslie, I love the trashy shows!! Im not allowed to watch the kardashians when my OH is home though he HATES them. 
Im hoping AF stays away and this is your BFP!!! 
You're so right about when you can't have is when you want. On the very rare occasion my OH turns me away, that makes me even more crazy!! I think being pregnant and tired all the time though had kept it at bay so far.

Jess, hope you're doing well hun! :hugs:

AFM - I really don't know how i could have worked while being pregnant!! my hat goes off to all of you that worked through your pregnancy. I am tired and uncomfortable and my brain doesn't work and i don't know how i could have sat in my office chair and functioned as a useful employee... and I'm only half way through this pregnancy.
I love being pregnant but its not easy!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura you are a wonderful mother! No matter what you decide with ttc Simon is lucky to have you!

Jen sorry about the phone issues. Hope it gets straightened out soon.

Angel I will not test until AF is late for my latest CD. I was thinking of getting a test fri if no AF then testing Saturday morning- that would be CD 36. Can't stand to spend more money to get another bfn. DH loves marvel and comic book related movies and shows also. He got me into them actually. We just saw the new Thor last weekend. He likes the other comics too I can't think of the name of those although not marvel like Spider-Man and those.

Lisa I can't function at work when AF is coming so I wonder about how I will be when pregnant. I know my head was in the clouds last time when pregnant but what can I do I don't have a choice. Do you have another appt or scan date coming up.

Not happy it's Monday but glad to be closer to thanksgiving and of course closer to figuring out if AF will be here or not.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys xx
Simon is in much bwtter form today. 
Maybe it was too early for food. ...
Leslie hve fx for u bigtime hon. 
It's looking good xxx

Jen b and b oiPhone is hard!!! 
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa being preg can def be very hard.
Some great patches too though xx

Angel how is the lovely pierce ? 
Don't chop ur hair. 
It passes. I was tempted too
But my sis said she did and was very sorry xxx 

<3 to all


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks honey
How are ye all xx 

Bethany how u doin hon?


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I am very lucky i don't have to work. Money does get a bit tight from time to time but that coz we are buying baby things and my OH wants me to have all the things i want. Ive changed from wanting a $250 baby bag to a $70 baby so he's pretty happy about that! haha
My next appointment isn't until xmas eve and my next scan isn't till 6th Feb so a while to wait still.
Heres hoping AF stays away!

Laura, Im glad simon is feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura...it tends to look good until AF does come but I guess you never know :) I'm trying to be more hopeful. Today is cd 32. I wonder if I will be able to hold off until Saturday to test if no AF. One reason why I figured weekend is so I don't have anxiety and lack of sleep waiting to test on a day before work. Glad Simon is doing better and hope it continues!

Xmas eve will be here before you know it Lisa! I can't believe they wait so long for appointments. I know it is probably normal but of course with us ladies having mcs it is scary to wait!

AFM DH and I celebrate Hanukkah and Christmas. Hanukkah is same day as thanksgiving this year so it's early. As every month I always picture how I will tell my family when I am pregnant again. Even though it will be a great Hanukkah present( if it happened of course) my father does want to know until 12 weeks this time. Gonna be tough to keep that from him when the time comes!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls! How is everyone doing?? I tried to catch up but these darn adds are really making it so hard to read posts and do anythingon here ... grrr~ Hope everyone and thier babies are well!!

Leslie, where are you at in your cycle hun???


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and </3 to all xxx
Leslie fx still xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tella are u gone hon ? 
Hope alls well x


----------



## lilesMom

I'm starving but milky doodle is asleep on me ;-)


----------



## mommylov

awwwww mily doodle :) Im sure you could eat him up but not literally hahah


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee. He does look tasty ;-)


----------



## Storked

Jessica, glad that you didn't tear! My husband told me that I wouldn't have if the doctor hadn't been tugging on the baby. Was your recovery easier because you didn't tear?

Angel, I don't think that I could handle any being too close together. I seriously think my sister with 5 kids is crazy now. And I admire her stamina at the same time :D
Have you tried Coupling? My absolute favorite episode is actually the first episode of the second season lol. Oh we watched Arrow for a time! Can't recall why we stopped actually. 
Any particular cut you are thinking of? Don't cut it too short and then regret it!

Lisa, Kendra has a show?! We don't have cable so I miss out on stuff lol. Sometimes I see shows advertised on FB and discover new ones that way, but most are historical dramas or paranormal type stuff :)
So glad you helped out those dogs <3
And those clothes are darling. I especially love that dress!
I didn't work during pregnancy. Loved being a housewife. Now though I sometimes wish for a job to have adult interaction lol. Will never happen though. I enjoy the freedom of home!

Jen, I am blessed that Lorelei tends to sleep throughout the whole night. Sometimes she wakes up to eat but not usually. And she likes to sleep in in the mornings. DH goes to work, I change her and give her a bottle, and then instead of tucking her back into her rock n play I lay her on the bed beside me and we sleep together. She always turns her face toward me, like I am the sun to her sunflower. Love it!
How is Zoey these days? Has it gotten easier? 

Leslie, mmmm what could be better than Turkey Day food and a BFP too right? :)
I watched My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding in Bangkok! It was super funny too because they blurred out the cleavage on there. My husband was fascinated by travelers.
Is that prenatal dumpster diving episode on Netflix? Because I have to see it :D 
Confession: my mom would mock the hell out of me for watching Lifetime movies. But sometimes they were so bad that they were funny! And sometimes they are actually really good.
How are you feeling today? A BFP would be a wonderful Hanukkah blessing <3

Laura, I bet it will get easier when he is older. You will feel ready sometime to give him a sibling but no need to rush <3 so sad though that his reflux is still so bad. Poor baby.

Amy, can't wait to hear about Friday!

Have any of you girls seen Ender's Game? I love the book and wanted to see the movie. Just not by myself.
Ah crap I better wrap this up. Lorelei is making noises of consciousness lol. I guess it is about time for her last feeding before we call it a night. I didn't even get the chance to start a new book :(
Weirdly I had a hard time concentrating on books when pregnant. Now that I am tired as hell though I want to read everything. I usually pick up a book during a bottle feeding or my few pumping sessions.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave:

Had a longer post, but phone deleted it! :grr:

Bethany ~ Lucky you for Lorelie sleeping through the night. My gf had to wake her daughter every 3-4 hours through the night for her feedings too! 

Hope this finds you all well.

Oh and Leslie what staying power you have...I'd be anxious about waiting to test :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi Amy...happy to see you here! I'm on CD 33 which is usually AF day! Going to post an update below :) good luck with everything this month! Holiday BFP on the way for you!

Laura I love that you said milky doodle and how tasty he is! Haha so cute! Speaking of travelers ( Bethany and I were talking about the show my big fast gypsy wedding). Do you ever see travelers where you live?

Bethany yeah thanksgiving is actually my favorite holiday! Extreme cheapskates is on netflix. I know because I told my brother about the show and he has netflix. The other ones are great, although frustrating to watch. DH came home when I was watching and got hooked. He was angry and was yelling at the tv at some points though lol because these people are outrageous. He was angry when there were kids involved especially. And the woman did find folic acid in the dumpster...sorry spoiler ;) haha

Angel I don't know about staying power ugh. Update below....

CD 33 today which is usually AF day. I am trying to remember past afs but it is hard because they changed after d and c. I believe that for the most part I spot or wipe and see something before day AF starts. So could be a good sign but trying not to read into it. I also have symptoms but they are also AF symptoms as always and the cramps always get me confused. DH asked me if I got my period yet and he said " I really hope you don't". Sometimes he reminds me me am not alone and I just love him for it. It's the simple things. Trying not to symptoms spot but let's mention a few lol....blood sugar has been terrible, last 3 nights I have had to take Zantac at like 2 am because I wake up with terrible reflux, as always cramps and bloating, my pelvis has kind of been hurting also but i don't know if that is even related. My plan was Saturday like I said, yesterday was having so much anxiety thinking about AF or not AF. The truth is that I can't change the outcome so why worry,,,my brain didn't care. I know December 7, would be due date, is coming up and I am feeling more pressure this month because because of that that. With my anxiety I actually wonder if I should test early and if so when. Would buy test night before and test in morning hopefully. Any advice on this? I don't want to test too early.. I even have a digital I would love to use to confirm when it does happen- love seeing the obvious word! Sorry this is so long. I really needed to vent and because my brain is anxious and in the clouds I need someone to point me in right direction. I think if i ask DH he would tell me to wait.

Happy hump day!


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hurray . 
Hope this is it for u. Xxx 
I would test ages ago but I'm a pee stick junkie hee hee
Yup to seeing travellers. Often enough really. They arent rare 
They can be nice but can also be scary with a tendency to steal.
Xx

<3 to all xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!! Hope everyone is well!!!

Leslie, eeeeek :test: I hope that BFP appears!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Mom went to hospital today to get her skin cancer lump removed.
They didnt hve to do anything . Tgey reckin it's gone
ThAnks god.and holy Mary ;-)
She said a little bit ago that the lump fell out.
Doc was bit baffled 
Hve to watch in case it comes back but all ggood for now


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, do u have any idea what dpo u are. I agree with Amy.... test!! I am sure if you are pregnant an frer would show + now. We need another bfp here!! :hugs:

Laura, thank God your mom is doing fine hon. Hope you and Simon are doing great. :flower:

Hi Amy. I read about cz. That lady is seriously crazy and envious of your and dhs marriage. How are you hon? Sending you positive vibes sweety. :flower:

Bethany, Sophia has always slept through the night also. This pattern started during my pregnancy. Since she was a newborn I had to wake her for her nightly bottle feedings. Finally we just gave up and let her sleep through the night. Wow, can't believe Lorelei is already 3 weeks old. Soon she will be 1 month. Its amazing how time flies.

Lisa, how are you and your little princess doing? In a few weeks you will be getting into your 3rd trimester. Time goes by so quickly once u hit 20 weeks. :hugs:

Angel how are u and Pierce doing? Everytime you come on here it seems as though Pierce has gained another lb. What a strong and healthy baby. Give him a :kiss: for me.

Jen, how are you and zoey hon. Hope things are getting better between u and dh. I know how difficut men can be. Sometimes I seems amost as though they need to be trained. Lol. Jk.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura so glad your mom is doing ok and hope that continues!

Jess I don't track ovulation so not certain on dpo...I would imagine 14 at least that has been the pattern. I wasn't able to get a test today so I will try to buy one tomorrow and the earliest I test will be Friday morning. DH's advice was to wait until Monday but it is just because he knows we don't want AF to show up right after testing. So Friday or Saturday morning it is! Still all crampy so we will see


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Please bear with me girls..I am going to come on and complain and symptom spot until I test :) drives one bonkers!


----------



## Lisa85

Got my fingers crossed for you Leslie!!! 

Update properly later... I've got a busy today preparing for our weekend away with the family! :) and my iPhone has a fault battery which I'm getting sorted today!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ugh well I wish I had a better update..upon wiping this morning it looks like AF is creeping in. And this is usually how she starts. Getting hopes up is not a good thing I guess :(


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Kendra does have a show... the 2nd or 3rd season just finished. I think its on WE there. 
I can't wait any paranormal or horror stuff. Im a big baby... anything scary and i can't handle it. Takes me years to get over scary things.
I think concentrating on anything while pregnant is a challenge. I sometimes have to get my OH to repeat the start of things he is telling for coz i lose concentration and forget. haha :blush:

Leslie, i really hope this is your BFP and you can be pregnant for your upcoming due date.

Laura, glad all was well with your mum. That must be a relief! 

Jess, Doing good the last two days... I've had some energy for a change which was good coz I've had lots to do!! Hows ur DH going in his new job?

Angel, its sooooo frustrating when you lose what you wrote! just makes you wanna give up. haha

Amy, :hugs: going to go catch up on your thread after this.

Jen, :hi: hope you and Zoey are good.

AFM - Im off on a trip with the family for the next 4 days so my access may be limited. We will see what reception is like. we are staying in a big house right at the base of a mountain and kangaroos come down from the mountain at dusk to feed on the football oval in the middle of town (right next to the house) its nice. Its just a quiet little town that has lots of bush walks and nature and cute little cafes and bakeries in town. Nice and relaxing!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Oh no Leslie. Stupid af xxx hugs 

Enjoy ur trip Lisa. 

<3 to all.

Eeg tomoro. Fx ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ That darn witch! Sorry :friends:

Laura ~ What great news about your Mom! FX'd the EEG yields good news xoxo

Lisa ~ What a fun place to go to...have a great trip! 

Jess ~ Pierce is a little butterball! He does gain a bunch...maybe I nurse him too often? I feed on demand like the lactation consultant said to :shrug: Yesterday my gf said they slow down once they get mobile...Pierce is no where near mobile, my little fella is taking his time w/ milestones. How do you get them to enjoy tummy time? I know the pediatrician will get on to me for this.

:wave: ladies! TGIF!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I am sure Pierce is just fine. He is probably just a big baby. You gotta admit, our little butterballs are so cute and cuddly. As for milestones Sophia is behind on some also. They will develop on their own time. Just so you know. Sophia didn't like tummy time to the point where she would cry and even hold her breath. So I didn't force it on her. Now she is just starting to be ok with it. I rarely ever put my other 2 girls on their tummies and they were perfectly fine. Also Sophia is developing similar to my other girls. But I still worry about every little thing about her. I have even been paranoid at times that she was switched at birth. I know its crazy seeing as how we saw her right as she came out of me and my husband followed them as they wheeled her into the nicu. She just looks so different from dh that it worried me at times. Lol. 

Laura, praying that you and prince milky get good results at the hospital. :hugs:

Hi ladies!! Can you believe its almost the weekend? Time flies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks for the reassurance Jessica. I enjoy him sooo much and it pains me to watch him fuss/cry during tummy time. Who cares if he isn't fully holding his head up yet, right? After everything I've been through to have him, I'll hold his head up for him:haha: Glad to know I'm not the only one who worries over my LO. Dadgum Dr Google can fuel the fire, so I need to stop looking everything up!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Goid news on eeg. Soo happy.
Looks like drugs are working thank god.
If they cant control it .
30 % die and 80 % hve some degree of re tardation
So thank godit's looking good ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Angel an easier version of tummy tine is on ur chest facing u.
He willraise his head to look at u. With u semi reclined 
Also across ur knees on tummy. 
Put toy by ur legs.
Or some thing that makes noise or plays music.
U can also do tummy time on gym ball 
Xxx 
I'm sire he is fine but he may like one of those better x


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all. Xx

Leslie was it af? Hugs if so xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura so glad Simon is improving!! But what do the test results mean? I didn't understand what you were talking about. What did the eeg test for? Are you still feeding him solids? And what kinds?

Angel, stay away from dr. Google!! My mom told me how my brother use to basically just sit there and look around. Lol. She described him like a deer in the headlights. Lol. He even started talking late. But once he turned 2 or 3 he was completely caught up. All babies are different. Keep that in mind. And remember a lot of parents (specifically mothers) online completely over exxagerate what their babies are doing. Remember how I mentioned that Sophia rolled over a few times at 2 months? I mentioned this to the doc and he told me it was probably just by chance and not to expect much more for the next couple of months. Well he was right. She has only now starting attempting to roll over again. I know that if she wants to she can probably do it. Because she very easily has been rolling to each side by 2 months. So I figure whenever she is ready. And of course if u have any concerns just talk to Pierce's pediatrician. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you for the tips on tummy time Laura. When he is on my chest he looks up at me, I didn't know that counts! I'll encourage him more in that position...will try across lap :friends: What great news about the EEG! Prayers that his meds continue working! 

Jessica ~ It's tough to not look at other babies or hear what others are doing and not wonder why mine isn't doing the same. A dear friend has a boy who is 3 weeks younger and he holds his head better AND puts weight on his legs better. I need to just be patient, I don't want to rush these moments. The pediatrician said he'll be more upright by 5-6 months (I called), but she'll happily look at him at our next visit (Dec 17) <~~~also more shots! :dohh: Sweet Sophia rolling over, thank you for sharing your stories/experiences. 

Hi ladies!


----------



## Lisa85

Help!!! Just getting ready for bed and notice my boobs leaked a bit today!! What do I do??
My stupid OH told a passing family member and then they went and told everyone here!! Another 6 ppl! I'm so mad and embarrassed. I went to ask my step mum what to do and she just said I don't know put tissues there. Helpful! (Not)


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa buy breast pads.
No way to stop um.
Its allnormal xxx

Jess had to stop food. 
Newmedd was making reflux worse
Food was gwttubg stuck where it shouldn't.

Angel pierce is just fine. 
Like jess said all bubs are different.
Different tummy times come from physio
But are fine for all xx 

Xx to all


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi strangers :) xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Firstly I am so sorry that i have been absent for so long, have been seeing a few updates from Laura and Bethany on facebook, this last year has been so manic for me its unreal! Me and chris have had so much to do!

Couple of updates...

So last time we spoke i think i told you all i was on a TTC break and was going to focus on trying to become a paediatric nurse, well, got a job as a childrens nurse several months ago and have been busy working and doing lots of training and courses for my career progression :)

Me and chris are absolutely fantastic, still planning the wedding (STILL) lol. I have started my own knitting business earlier on this year which ahs picked up quite a bit so have been very busy in between working and studying knitting and crocheting orders!

The two puppies are fine, not so much puppies anymore, Duke is the size of a horse and duchess is still dainty and diddy but they have grown into the most beautiful dogs i am so lucky!

and i dont know if you remember after my first MC in august '12, alot of my hair broke off and my hair was about ear length it was horrible, its now growing down my back, just past shoulder length and ive gone blonde again! and very happy with it

Start my 2 year TTC break in february and have been doing really well during it...
Well.. until yesterday when i found out i was 4 weeks pregnant again!
Very very shocked and surprised and feel very strange and i cant seem to find the line between being too negative and being too hopeful but i am okay :)

hope you are all ok ive missed so much xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Tash!! Congratulations on your BFP! Sending super sticky vibes your way! Glad the pups are doing well! And what a rewarding career choice, sounds like you are in an ideal place. Hope Chris is getting on well with work too! :friends:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Leaky boobs...another perk of pregnancy. Get used to the breast pads now. Isn't it amazing the things our DH's will share?!? Things we think should remain private don't always stay that way! :dohh:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Tash!! You're back. Congrats on the bfp. No lie, last night I went searching through this thread and was reading some of you old posts. Then I went to your profile to see if you had been on bnb lately and to see if you had any bfp updates and voila here u are. Its do great to here from you hon!! :hugs:

Lisa, great sign about your leaky breasts, your body is getting ready. Sounds like your gonna have a great milk supply. :hugs

Hi Laura!! Hi Angel!!

Jen?? Hope everything is ok with u and Zoey.

Bethany. Lorelei is going to be 1 month very soon! They grow so fast!

Amy, its close to ov time. How are you feeling hon?

Leslie,I hope af didn't show up. :nope: Take care sweety. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Tash welcome back. 
Wow congrats. Xx
U look fab in ur pics. Xx 
Hopung all goes well fir u.
No reason why it wont xx
Woohoo xxx 

Hi to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess xx 
How u do?


----------



## lilesMom

Jess I forgot u asked about eeg.
It's yo measure brain waves to cbeck on epilepsy
So good news thank god.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa hope you enjoyed your trip.

Laura yes it was AF thanks for asking :( cycle 6 here I come. Glad to hear the good news about Simon!

Ttcsecrets- I joined this thread in may ( or June maybe?) after my mmc. Congrats on your BFP! 

It's Monday again! But luckily 3 day week and thanksgiving on the way...my favorite holiday :) plus Hanukkah too!
Hi to everyone else and I hope all is well!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!

TASH!!!!!!!! Hi hun and big congrats on your BFP!!! You have been missed but Im so glad that your ttc break helped and that your doing well!!

Leslie, did I see that af showed??? Nooooooo!!!!!!! I was soooooo hopeful for you this cycle! What are your plans for the next cycle? Are you going to be talking with your dr to see about changing anything?

Lisa, Im not sure on the leaky boobs but Id go with what the girls are telling you here!

Laura, Im soo so soooo thrilled to hear that Simon is doing better!!! You guys have been in my prayers! Looks like 2/3 of your lit candles worked, right? ;)

Jess, how are you doing hun? Hope everything is well with you.

Angel, I agree with JEss. Although I dont know much (not being a mom yet) but Jess being the wonderful mom she is I think is giving you great advice. All of you are such great mommies!!!!

Bethany, how are you doing dear? Hope things are well with you and that you are getting into a routine with your princess! <3

Jen, hope you and Zoey are well!

:wave: to anyone I have missed!

AFM~ Got my trigger yesterday and 1st IUI this morning. 2nd IUI will be tomorrow morning and then the dreaded TWW!!! Ahhhh! lol


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hugs. Stupid af xxx 

Amy my third candle will work too xxx

Hi and hugs to all xx

Simon was weighed today. He is just ovwr 23 pounds. 10.5 kg 
Milky guzzler ;-) 
Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow, he's very big Laura! I am sure people are shocked when they find out he is 6 months old. How tall is Simon?


----------



## lilesMom

They never measure heightt anymore. 
But he was taller than 99 % of babies his age last tine
He is tall enough to nearly be out of 1.5 to 2 yr clothes again 
Due to length not pudginess ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Just up with him fir 2 hrs.
He did a giant poo up to his neck again. 
Just qs well he is gorgeous. Hee hee. ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww what a big boy! It must get tiring carrying him. Sophie only weighs about 18 lbs now and I have a pinched nerve and my shoulder aches carrying her around. Sophie is also off the charts in height. Lol. She is just about grown out of her car seat. Its the britax b-safe car seat. Her legs hang out of it. The weird thing is that she still looks lean, its just her cheeks that are huge. She is wearing 12 months pjs carters and they are getting short. We should introduce Simon and Sophie when they grow up. Hehe.
Your a great mama Laura. Oh is lucky to have such a great mama for his little boy! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany. Hope u and Lorelei are doing fine. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Angel, jinxed myself. She was such a fussy, hungry girl last night!

Leslie, I want to punch the wicked witch of the south for you! I hope you did something just for you, to cheer yourself up :hugs:
Remember in the future that symptom spotting will never drive us bonkers! It is one of the more fun parts :) I always loved reading on the TWW forum

Lisa, hope that you enjoyed your time with family! As for the leaking, time to get some disposable breast pads! Maybe get some cloth too, just in case you run out of the disposable and don't feel like runnin out for more right away.

Natasha, what a great update! I need to see a pic of the "pups" :D
Hurray for your career doing great! How much left re: wedding planning?
You knit BEAUTIFULLY. Your rainbow will have so many awesome clothes from you :) CONGRATS BTW! Very happy for you!

Laura, what a miracle for your mother! And so glad for the good news re: EEG!

Jessica, how are you doing lately?

Amy, feeling good about this cycle for you! Also glad that you had an honest talk with CZ about her rough treatment of you. Good on you!

Jen, miss you lady!



Damn look has finally changed on my iPhone and iPad. I HATE CHANGE!
Emotions are still very up and down. When will I stop feeling so crazy? This is not me at all.


----------



## Lisa85

Oh my gosh i just lost my whole long post!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growl mad:

im not starting again now. :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Angel, jinxed myself. She was such a fussy, hungry girl last night!
> 
> Damn look has finally changed on my iPhone and iPad. I HATE CHANGE!
> Emotions are still very up and down. When will I stop feeling so crazy? This is not me at all.


I felt the same way Bethany. I would cry to my DH and tell him I just didn't feel like myself. Hang in there doll, you'll pull out of it...one day at a time. Is your DH gone now?

Laura what a big boy! And Jess, Sophia IS tall! Already longer than her car seat = super model height in the making! 

Amy :dust: and :spermy: CHARGE!! :spermy:

Lisa ~ darn the vanishing post :trouble:

G'morning ladies! 

Almost time to go to NC for Thanksgiving and Black Friday! My sister has us going for 50" TVs for $288. Luckily it's the 8pm sale.


----------



## mommylov

Bethany :hugs: 

Angel, heheh thanks! IUI#2 done and now we wait... :coffee:

Leslie, hope af is being kind and is enjoying her LAST visit for 9 months!

Laura, Youre little growing milky face just sounds like a little cuddle bear! Hope he continues to grow and thrive! Still hoping that 3rd candle comes true :)

Jess, Jen, Tash, Lisa.... :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks xx ur a fab mommy xxx
Simon is longer than car seat too. He is goin into next one now.x
Still rear facing though ;-)
Any more pics of Sophie? 
Id love to see her xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx

Bethany it's totally normal.
I second angel felt the same.
When hormones settle u will feel better.
My doc said feeling crap physically is normal for 2 months or more. X
I thinkmentally depends on sleep or lack there of a lot.
Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry bout separate posts.
Mt phone disappears um.
Lisa that is so annoying xx 

Amy. 
It will so come out right.
Candles haven't let me down so far.
U will hear me yelling and jumping around excited over there when it does xxx


<3 to all.

Simon got his hand splint today. Yey. 
He roared the place down when they were doin hand mold!! 
Poor milky ;-) but it will do him lots of good long run.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'll try and post some new pics this week Laura. :hugs:

Angel, how is Pierce doing? Wouldn't it be cool if we could have a playdate for all of our los :baby: !!

Amy, I hope this is the month for you. A bfp would be a wonderful early Christmas gift! :happydance:

Hope you are feeling better Leslie and that after this cycle af takes a 9 month break. :hugs:

Bethany, I hope you start feeling better from baby blues. If you ever feel it getting worse, don't hesitate to talk to your doc. We love you hon! :flower:

Hi Lisa!! How are you and baby? I bet shde is kicking away. Isn't it a wonderful feeling?! :cloud9:

Hi Jen. How are you and Zoey? Is she eating solids yet? And if so, what are you feeding her? Take care and :hugs: for Zoey.


----------



## Lisa85

Natasha, Congrats on BFP!! :hugs:

Bethany, I bought some disposable breast pads and they are huge!! I'm not using that giant thing for only a few drops a day! lol they need to make smaller ones. I wonder what women with smaller boobs would use... they are far to big!!

Jess, we are good thank you! She kicks heaps these days... makes me jump sometimes but i love it!! I like having a constant reminder that she is ok in there.
How are you and your family going?

Laura, I might have missed it but whats the hand splint for?

Amy, Xmas BFP here we come!!! go swimmers!!! :hugs:

Angel, whats these black friday sales?! it is for something or just coz!?

Leslie, hope the witch hasn't got you down to much! New years BFP heading your way!! :kiss:

:hugs: Jen! hope you are Zoey are good!

AFM - Just got my Bugaboo and put it together!!! yay! Need my little girl now!!
22 weeks today! its going so fast!
 



Attached Files:







bugaboo.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

For all you ladies celebrating Thanksgiving, and special plans? I can't believe its already almost December. Time is just flying by. Then comes Christmas and New Years. I can't believe it will soon be 1.5 years since I met you lovely ladies. We have gone through so much together. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Beautiful stroller Lisa!! :flower:


----------



## jen435

SLeslie :hug: darn witch... we must keep positive amy n u eill have bpf soon &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Tash congrats!!! Sounds like all is wonderful!!&#9829;&#9829;

Angel 50" tv nice! We have a 70" got it for 600 its a smart tv ee lovr it :) hows peirce?

Jess 18lbs aww she sounds so sweet!!&#9825;&#9825;
Laura poor simon hope splints not on long. Hes growing fast!! So handsome!!
Bethany she sounds like perfect baby :) hoq lovely!!&#9825;&#9829; 
Lisa love the buggy soo cute!!! Im so excited for u!!&#9829;·&#9825;

Love u girls! Things been busy! Zoeys good give her oatmeal bananas carrots sweet potatoes peas chicken peach melts and puffs. Shes on all fours now crawls backwards hasnt mastered forward yet. She says yea and umm too super cute! I dont think its a first word because i cant get her to actually say it when i ask her to. Still nursing. Dh n i are better :) kobes good but lonely. 

Bethany hows ur kitty taking to lorelie??


----------



## aaronswoman79

Zoey's so cute Jen! Sophie says yeah and umm also!! I think they are practicing making different sounds and copying us too. Its so cute, isn't it. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey girls xx 

Lisa splint is just yo straighten out his hand while sleeping.
Cos of cerebral palsy he tends to fist hishand.
Ur buggy is lovely xx 
Simon has lots of sounds too.
Says ones like mum, um and oh no ;-) 
Nothing in context yet ;-) 

<3 to all


----------



## jen435

Aww how cute simon and sophia are talking also :)


----------



## jen435

My hormones must be raging. I just yelled it my dh for bringing our wii u for our nephews to play. I get so mad bc he says he has to work but then dos that happiely but then if i suggest a event he is miserable.


----------



## jen435

I hope everyone has a happy thanksgiving


----------



## jen435

Laura how are u and oh and how is he with simon any better?


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, hope the splint will do the trick and doesnt make him to uncomfortable.

Jen, our OH's can be so frustrating at times!! I think you're allowed to be angry at that. I think i would have been to.

Crazy pregnant lady is up at 4:30am eating breakfast. I was hungry and i couldn't sleep so i thought i best just get up and eat. Did any of you ladies start to sleep poorly during pregnancy. I am uncomfortable but not to the extent that i feel like i couldn't sleep.
My boobs have stopped leaking now also.


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> Laura how are u and oh and how is he with simon any better?

Hey babe. Xx 
Um yes and no. 
He gets better in patches.
I told him we had to cop on or split up
So he is better at the mo.
I meant i t though. 
We were both miserable.
If we improve thrn great cos I do love him
But I'm not scared to go it alone either 
If things dont get better.
But for now we r ok.
It's hard when things are unequal.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa weird sleep is normal. X
I used to hve yo get u for 2 or 3 hrs in middle of nt too sometime


----------



## Lisa85

I wonder if its really our bodies getting us ready for whats to come.
LO was awake and kicking so maybe its just her keeping me up.

I don't know if i should go back to bed or wait till OH gets up at 5:30 so i can have the bed to myself!


----------



## mommylov

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## lilesMom

I would prob wait for free bed ;-)
Or go grab a cuddle ;-) 

Happy thanks giving. Xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Oh no!!! got my very first stretch mark ever... on my bum!!!! :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

I got um on my lower tummy.
I never minded um.
The way I see it they are a mark of Simon
Without them I wouldn't hve him ;-)
They aren't stretch marks . 
They are mummy tiger stripes ;-) 
Something I got off fb and it stayed with me.


----------



## lilesMom

Bio oil is good for them hon.
Prevention better than cure.
Drink lots of water too.
Dont forget to oil ur boobs.
Can get um lots too 
But notveveryone does 
I didnt gwt any on boobs


----------



## Lisa85

i have seen that tiger stripes thing too! its pretty good.
Ive have been moisturising my tummy and boobs morning and night but didn't think of my bum... suppose i should be doing my thighs and hips too. I got my OH to drown me in bio oil last night.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy thanksgiving to all who celebrate! I will catch up soon :) <3


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I used to do head to toe bio oil once or sometimes twice a day.
Its one of the few things I'm not allergic to ;-)
Ibe been using it instead of moisturiser for years.
Great stuff ;-)

Hey ledlie. 
Happy hannakuh. Hope it's spelled right x 

Xxx to all.

Went to liver consultant today.
She praised my weight loss to date. 
She sais keep goin and come back in 6 months. 
Xx 
Oh minded milky and the sky didnt fall I'm . Hee hee
Admittedly I set everything up before I left AMD cleaned up when I got home.
But simin was happy and well looked after so happy mom.
It wad my first time leaving him I'm months.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Thanksgiving! I am thankful for you ladies! 

Happy Hanukkah Leslie! 

Lisa ~ I used Clarins Firming Toning Oil and avoided the tiger stripes <~~that's cute Laura! Ultimately I think it boils down to genetics. My dermatologist said there wasn't anything out there that can change your skin's elasticity...I still used the oil on the off chance she was wrong :haha:

So my Pierce is NOT taking his naps here at my sister's :/ Guess he is afraid he'll miss the action. Makes for a grumpy baby. About the time he adjust I'll be headed home. :sigh:


----------



## jen435

Oh no angel!! Will he dream feed for a nap?? Zoey doesnt go down during day bit sometimes i can get her to dream feed. I hope he goes back to normal for u easy.

Happy belated thanksgiving everyone!!!
Leslie happy hanuaka!!

Amy & Leslie &#9825;&#9829; praying for that bfp for u both :hug:

Laura good for u :) im so glad all is ok for liver check and ur following up. Ur doing so great really trusted oh with simon glad he was happy when u came home. Bet he had huge smile on his face to see u too!

Bethany Jess hi!! How are u and the girls??

Lisa marks are ok part of ur pregnancy but girls are right its genetics. Keep usin bio oil to make u feel better. Remember ur gorgeous with or wo em :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Survived Black Friday (major retail discount day of shopping that is day after Thanksgiving Lisa)! Now to figure out how we will get the tv home. I have a X5 and we barely fit all of Pierce's things in it to get here :dohh: We should have thought this through...who knew you had to pack half of the house to travel with a baby :shrug: Leaves no room for shopping! 

Jen what is dream feed? 

:friends:


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Gorgeous xmas pic of P! What a cutie!
My OH and i just went and looked at a bigger car (i currently have a hatch). Doesn't fill me with confidence that you can even fit all the stuff in a X5! haha. We just put the bugaboo in the back of my hatch for the first time and there is very little room for anything else.
Hope you got some good sales. We have our good sales like that on boxing day!
Hope P's sleep improves before you leave.

Jen, Thank you :hugs: if i only get them on my bum ill be pretty happy. I wouldn't have thought i would get any coz i didnt get any growing up.
:kiss: for Zoey!

Laura, good job on the weight loss!!
My OH was making jokes about looking after the baby the other day and i got scared to leave him alone with her now. I know he was joking but my super protective gene has kicked in. haha

:hi: and :hugs: everyone!


----------



## jen435

Lol lisa is very hard to leave the baby to think anyone can watch her besides u is hard to accept for a while. Im still a nervous wreck but my dh is amazing with zoey thou he does get frustrated at times.

Angel dreamfeed is when he nurses and naps at the sametime :). Zoey takes many power naps at families houses that way bc she is comforted relaxed near me. I keep her covered with my nursing cover and she sleeps/nurses. Does peirce do same?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy yes AF came for me :( it's a bummer but what can I do except keep going. How are you doing with your cycle? Good luck with everything. Do you have a test date?

Angel that picture of pierce is so cute! I just know when the time comes I will do the same with certain outfits! You are brave with Black Friday. It is my tradition to stay in hehe... That and I feel bad for the people who work. Thank god dh didn't have any crazy hours this year so far at least.

Laura hope Simon is doing well. Yay for being on track with weight loss!

Lisa sorry about leaky boobs. Seems like everything is going well pregnancy wise though.

Bethany how are you and the family? Sorry about your emotions being up and down and hope they straighten out soon. Yeah symptom spotting can be fun but often a let down in the end so I need to chill with it.

Jess how are you and your girls doing?

Jen so glad you and dh and zoey are doing better!

Afm had a good thanksgiving and other time... Saw hunger games : catching fire with dh and went to dinner last weekend, enjoyed some time at the outlet mall and picked out my holiday present from dh, then of course thanksgiving when the family. I was trying to look at the positive such as being able to eat cookie dough, Splenda in my coffee, diet soda.
Hanukkah is good so far thanks ladies :) dh celebrates both so going to look at putting up the tree next couple of days.
Bumming at another round of ttc but what can I do. Could be more than just this round. At least I will see the doctor, if needed, in January for other options.
Hope everyone enjoyed their thanksgiving and that the weekend is going well!


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, I think it will be a long while before ill leave our baby alone with my OH. He's never looked after a baby or changed a nappy and even looks awkward when he holds them. He's got a lot to learn! 
Im glad your DH is doing his bit and things are better between you two.

Leslie, the boobs have stopped leaking now. was kinda weird they only leaked while i was away with my family.
Sounds like you had a lovely thanks giving. Was the movie any good?
I think you could probably relax a bit this month knowing you have your appointment to get some help next month. Might take a bit of pressure off.

First day of summer here today and its going to be hot!! yay!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Just read up on prior post...Pierce slept most of car ride home and is giving me a hard time about going back down. I can't win! My baby doesn't adjust well to travel :dohh:

Laura ~ Hurray for weight loss and for your successful outing without Simon. I'm sure your OH needed that alone time w/ the baby :) 

Lisa ~ My car is fine for in town, but to pack for travel it's not very spacious (had to take: pack & play, stroller, play mats, Boppy, Bumbo, suitcases, my dog's kennel...lots of large items, but not lots of cargo space). DH wants me to look at "real" SUVs, I'm going to stall b/c I feel as he gets older packing should get easier, maybe :shrug:

Leslie ~ I hope you have to cancel your Dr appointment in Jan! Come on BFP!

Amy ~ I hope the TWW is flying by. Praying for your BFP as well. :friends:

Jen ~ Glad your DH is helpful w/ the baby. How sweet she is talking. I love your milestone updates! And yes I guess Pierce does dream feed, I didn't count those as naps...thanks for that info ;)

Bethany & Jess ~ How was Thanksgiving? Any new pics if the babies? 

Tash ~ Hope things are going well!

xoxo going to attempt to put P down again...


----------



## jen435

Leslie i to stay positive! Hunger games i so want to see!! Musta been great?? Did oh like it? 

Lisa how are u feeling? 4months now!!! :) must be so real. Its sooo cold here would love some warm weather! How was it?

Angel my hubby dont count them as naps either but they do her a world of good! :) wowwhat car do u have that holds all that?? Thats a ton!


----------



## jen435

Angel love the pic :) hes soooo cute!

Dec 1st time to get tree up and zoey in her new bow n dresses for the christmas cheer!! Love christmas music


----------



## TTCSecrets

Thankyou ladies :)

Im struggling alot to feel hopeful, if i had a penny for every page ive googled on *How can i prevent a third miscarriage* i wouldnt need to work for a living! Got no sickenss at the moment, just generally feeling groggy and got cravings already and my boobs are so sore i wnt to cut them off, oh and bloating, my god am i bloating!

Been so long i cant remember how to put photos of the pups up! Not so much pups anymore they are HUGE well Duke is anyway, Duchess is just a dainty little pretty thing she really is, they both must know because they wont jump up me or anything or walk all over me on the sofa , and normally they dont think twice about it, Duke especially, he thinks hes still only the size of a pear but hes huge, he tries to sit on my knee like a child and he weighs an absolute tonne!

Well, had a bit of a to do with the midwives!

I rang them and explained you know two losses previous blah blah blah very worried blah blah blah.. And her respnse? *WEll sweetheart i mafraid we wont offer you additional appointments or early regular scans because they wont prevent you miscarrying will they?* I said no of course not but a bit of reassurance must have some stance in a pregnancy of this sort? To which she replied, look, ill book you an appointment for the 18th december to have your blood taken to confirm pregnancy, and if you havent miscarried by january we will book your 12 week scan...

HOW RUDE IS THAT.. IF i havent miscarried?! How hopeful!

I even said to her that the main reason i want an early scan is so that i can get a photo of the baby, as i have a scan of my previous two that ended in MC and wouldnt feel right not having a photo of this one even if it is early! And she thought it was silly of me and told me that they werent willing to use an appointment when they are very busy just so i can have a photo!

She then advised me that if that iwasnt happy i should pay for a private one, which is fine, but they all cost over £70! Just for a scan and a photo!

GRR sorry needed to vent

How are you all? xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> Angel my hubby dont count them as naps either but they do her a world of good! :) wowwhat car do u have that holds all that?? Thats a ton!

I forgot about the concept of cat-nap...now I don't feel as bad about him missing out on his long nap. Does Zoey take to the bottle well? I'm still working on Pierce taking a bottle. I guess since I'm not working then it isn't too big of a deal. (Oh and I have a X5. My DH wants a new Suburban... for ONE kid, is he nuts? It's a tank! We need to find something in between :thumbup:

How cold is it there now? I wonder how everyone is keeping their LO's warm at night with just pajamas? I'm afraid P will get cold...what do I do?!?


Tash ~ what a rude mw! Sending you some sticky vibes and an Ursula shout out....keeeeeep sticking little bean!


----------



## lilesMom

Tash hugs.
Silly nurse. Xx 
She obvs has no compassion
U would think it should ne necessary to hve some in her profession.

Angel Simon co sleeps again thanks to reflux.
But when in his cot. He wears pjs.
Grobag and blanket over his bum and legs if he needs it.

Hi to all.
Not feeling xmas at all yet.maybe once next week is over.
Milky has app every day next week .
His reflyx is being a Bi**h 
I vhve af and a cold. Doh.


----------



## Lisa85

Natasha, Sorry the midwife was so rude. They can be so heartless! I remember getting a few similar comments. Try and keep positive as hard as it is.
I went and got private scans at 6, 9 and 12 weeks all at $120 each. OH and i thought it was worth every penny for the piece of mine. Don't worry about the money and just go and do it if it will make you feel better. There really isn't much to see but seeing the little flutter of the HB is enough to get you through to the next one.

Angel, X5's are pretty big! But now i think about it the US has some pretty ginormous cars i remember seeing on TV. I couldn't imagine trying to park anything bigger on a day to day basis. The car i want is a little smaller than an x5. Don't know if you have it there but its a kia sorento.

Jen, feeling fat!! haha. I know you're supposed to put on weight and i shouldn't be worrying about it but I've been skinny my whole life and had a body all my friends envied and I've put on heaps of weight and feeling gross. OH and i can't have any sexy time coz of my low placenta so i don't get to feel attractive at all. Its silly i know! I love my baby bump... i just don't love the bum and thighs! haha

Laura, sounds like a bad week! :hugs: i hope the cold clears up soon.
Hope the appointments can help simon.


----------



## jen435

Laura :hug: hope the week flys by and all his appts go well. Im so sorry for af and cold really hope u feel better&#9825;

Lisa i know that feeling i have 17lbs to lose to get back to normal weight. Im discusted with my body mostly thighs stomach and bum but no time to do anything about it. Enjoy ur bump its so worth every pound when u hold ur little baby&#9825;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825; remember ut gorgous and will have ur body back one day!

Angel zoey sleeps in fleece pjs and sometimes we keep the heat up and use cotton. Itd cold 12·F tonight! I hope pierce is nice and cozy!&#9829;

Tash so sorry for mw but unfortunately i had to pay for early scans also. Was same price $120 each. Cant see much but like she said HB was reassuring. 12 WEEKS will be here fast!


----------



## jen435

Amy Bethany Leslie and everyone else i missed hi!&#9825;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope all of you are doing good and that you had a lovely weekend. :flower:

So things aren't going so good over here. I've decided to leave my husband. It hasn't been a very happy 10 years with him and I am lying to myself thinking he will change. I had a major wakeup call today while observing his overall demeanor towards Natalie while she was having a major bipolar episode. He is such a cold human being. I have tried to sugar coat the way he is but I can no longer do that. I really can't go into details about the hell I have been through being married to him. He has never abused me verbally, physically or even cheated on me. But he is a very cold emotionless human being, and the coldness always made me vulnerable and needy for him. I can't even begin to explain to you the way he is. He pretended to be loving at the beginning just to get me to trust in him and love him, but he changed towards me while I was pregnant with Natalie and all of these years I hoped and prayed he would change. He is not just like this with me, but with everybody around him. I won't be on here for a while, because I really need to figure out what to do, but know I love all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, Im very very sorry to hear what a hard time you are having. It sounds like you are making the right decision for you and your girls and you are very brave to admit it to yourself after all this time.
I hope things will improve and that the road ahead looks bright once you get through this fog.
We are here for you whenever you need!
All the best and hope to hear from you soon.
:hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa movie was very good...we like the series. Although I have my app next month I have two cycles until that time so hoping we won't need it. So weird that it is summer there and almost winter here! It was snowing last week.

Angel thank you! Sorry Pierce is off his schedule...that happens with us all when we go somewhere different :) hopefully he is adjusting.

Jen yes we really liked the movie! It leaves you hanging though and now another year until we can see what may happen ( although I heard next movies are in two karts so I am sure the next leaves you hanging also) . How's the weather over there by you? Did you egg any snow? I am sure Zoey will look adorable in her new dresses!

Sorry you are not feeling well Laura but hope it passes soon.

Hi Natasha I'm sorry about how insensitive they are being towards you. Is it possible to go somewhere else? I can't stand when people feel they can say whatever they want and it's ok. I understand your concerns and I'm sure I will feel the same. Sending positive thoughts your way.

Jess I'm so sorry about what is going on. It sounds like, as hard as it is, you are making the best decision for you and your family. Very brave thing to admit like Lisa said. My thoughts are with you during this time and if you need us we are here for you.

Amy I'm thinking of you...is it TWW time? Testing date? Hoping so much for you

Bethany miss you! Hope you and Lorelei are doing well!

AFM cd 12 so today starts BDing time. We kinda started early but more for fun without all the legs up in the air and all that fun stuff. Here's hoping


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jess :hugs: We will be here for you! Please don't hesitate to vent or just chit chat on here if you need to. We make great sound boards. Praying your transition goes smoothly...May you find peace and comfort in the next chapter of your life! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i second angel jess, love and hugs xxxx
hope ye r all as well as can be xxx

love to all xx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ahh i have missed the support and kind words from you ladies:) thankyou, 52 days and i will be 13 weeks and then i will relax , got horrible pins and needles in the very very tops of my thighs when i lie down, which is making sleeping impossible and work at 7 every morning unbearable, especially as ive bloated so much my uniform is so tight and a little girl today told me i had a baby in my belly , she literally looked at my eyes, i smiled at her, and she put her hand on my belly and said * theres a very pretty baby in there* i was like WTH im only 5 weeks and nobody has guessed at all apart from this little girl haha xxx xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Natasha, thats such a cute story!! I think its a positive sign!


----------



## funneepants

Hi Everyone!
I am hoping that you might let me join your conversation as you seem like a friendly group I have been prowling the internet for the last 7 weeks since my mmc but this is the first time that I've posted anything. 

My mmc was looong - I was 9.5 wks pregnant and started spotting. Went to the hospital on Friday, Oct. 11 and us showed viable 6.5wk pregnancy. I was sent home on bed rest and told to come back in a week to see if the pregnancy was viable or not. On Monday, Oct. 14th I miscarried at home. No followup us ordered as it seemed that I had passed everything. After 4 weeks of off and on bleeding I went back to the doc who ordered another us that showed retained product. Was sent home with misoprostol that weekend. The misoprostol didn't work and had to have a d and c the next week. Bled for a week after the d and c. Have now had 4 blood free days (YAY) and am waiting to ovulate or for AF to arrive. Bought my first opk yesterday but testing negative. My hpt is testing negative and last time I had blood work done (before the misoprostol) it was at a 9. I also have a beautiful daughter who just turned 3 last week and am hoping to give her a happy, healthy younger sibling sooner, rather than later. Although, I guess she does have 3 fur siblings (2 dogs and a cat). :)

Anyway, hope that wasn't TMI and hoping to make some friends here :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Funneepants, you are very welcome here. This is a lovely group of ladies all at different stages in our journey so theres lots of great advice to be given.

Im very sorry for your loss and having to go through the mc for such a long period of time. :hugs:
Hope you can get pregnant again soon with a healthy sibling for you daughter.

My story is... i found at at 9 weeks that my baby stopped growing at 6 weeks and then had a d&c of which had a few complications but all worked out ok. I waited two cycles before trying again and now pregnant again with a baby girl.


----------



## funneepants

Lisa,
Thanks for your welcome!

I am jealous that you are pregnant with a little girl but your story gives me hope that I may one day be in your position. :)

My due date was May 13th but probably I would have delivered at the end of April by scheduled C-section. I would be happy with a healthy baby but secretly would love another little princess in the family. :)

Congratulations on your pregnancy - may it be happy, healthy, and uneventful.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Funeepants ~ Sorry for your loss and everything you had to go through :friends: Did it take you long to conceive in the past? FX'd for you!!

Lisa 23 weeks!!! Baby looks so sweet in avatar! 

Tash ~ Hoping the next 6 weeks go by swiftly for you! Keeeep sticking LO! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!

Jess, MASSIVE hugs to you hun. I know we have said this time and time again but I so wish that we lived closer so that we can be there for you during this difficult time. You are a such a good hearted person and you dont deserve to be treated poorly. Im so sorry that things havent worked out for you and your husband. I wish that I had better comforting words for you. I really really hope that things get better and work out for all of you. Thinking of you and sending you tons of love! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy yes AF came for me :( it's a bummer but what can I do except keep going. How are you doing with your cycle? Good luck with everything. Do you have a test date?
> 
> Afm had a good thanksgiving and other time... Saw hunger games : catching fire with dh and went to dinner last weekend, enjoyed some time at the outlet mall and picked out my holiday present from dh, then of course thanksgiving when the family. I was trying to look at the positive such as being able to eat cookie dough, Splenda in my coffee, diet soda.
> Hanukkah is good so far thanks ladies :) dh celebrates both so going to look at putting up the tree next couple of days.
> Bumming at another round of ttc but what can I do. Could be more than just this round. At least I will see the doctor, if needed, in January for other options.

Grr so sorry that you didnt fall pregnant but I hope that you get a wonderful suprise this holiday season!!!!! Hope you enjoy Hanukkah and Christmas. Let it distract you and bring you peace and smiles. Im sure that your BFP is just around the corner hun!!!!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy I'm thinking of you...is it TWW time? Testing date? Hoping so much for you
> 
> AFM cd 12 so today starts BDing time. We kinda started early but more for fun without all the legs up in the air and all that fun stuff. Here's hoping

I too saw Catching Fire over Thanksgiving and thought it was great! Sending you loads of :dust:. Go catch that eggy!! :spermy: :dance:

Tash, What an insensitive butt that nurse was!!!!! Im feeling very positive about this pregnancy for you!!!!! Are you going to go in for a private scan?

Angel, So sorry that Pierce isnt napping for you. He just doesnt want to miss out on any time with everyone and like you said doesnt want to miss the action huh? lol I hope your little cutie gets some Zzzz not only for him but for you and DH too!!! :) :sleep:

Laura, Great job on the weight loss!!!!! Im glad to hear that everything went well with OH watching Simon! Maybe #2 can happen soon after all? :winkwink:

Lisa, 23 weeks!!! The time is just flying by! Before you know it, you will be posting your birth story!!! :happydance:

Bethany, saw your pics on FB regarding your recent grocery shopping trip... gross indeed!! lol How are things going? How is your princess?? Hope all is well!!! :kiss:

Jen, thanks for the well wishes. Hope that things are well with you and Zoey!!!

Funnypants, welcome and Im so sorry for your loss. All of here are at different stages in our journey so hopefully you get the answers and support that you need here! This is a wonderful group of ladies!!!! :hugs:

AFM~ 8dpo and just waiting :coffee:


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Ahh i have missed the support and kind words from you ladies:) thankyou, 52 days and i will be 13 weeks and then i will relax , got horrible pins and needles in the very very tops of my thighs when i lie down, which is making sleeping impossible and work at 7 every morning unbearable, especially as ive bloated so much my uniform is so tight and a little girl today told me i had a baby in my belly , she literally looked at my eyes, i smiled at her, and she put her hand on my belly and said * theres a very pretty baby in there* i was like WTH im only 5 weeks and nobody has guessed at all apart from this little girl haha xxx xxxx

Tash my nephew did same to me early on with simon.
Def good luck I think ;-) 
He was only 2 and shouldn't hve known.
Same little guy who said he was sharing his toys with baby lile.
Right after I lost her. He shouldn't hve heard the name either. 
But we can't becertain he didnt over hear her name.
Xxx 
Fx for u xx 
Glad ur back to us xx


----------



## lilesMom

Argh. I officially hate my phone.
Funnee pants welcome and hugs.
I had welcomemessage half typed and OT vanished!!!
U poor girl. Ur mc was long. Xxx
I had spotting at 7.5 weeks. 3 scans a week apart 
Then told mo hope so I opted for d and c 
I had enough suffering and knew no hope ay that stage.
Hugs honey and welcome. Xx
I hve a lovely little boy now.
Got preg on first try after waiting 3 months for liver health issue.
So there is great hope of all going well second time round xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Ps please ignore typos. I'm onmy crappy for internet phone ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Amy fx for u honey xxx 
Really hope this is it for u xx 

<3 to all xxx 

Funneepants hve u beenreading? Do u know our names.
It's confusing when u first join. Xx 
If ur stuck just ask. Xx 
I'm Laura and lo is Simon ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

TTCSecrets said:


> Ahh i have missed the support and kind words from you ladies:) thankyou, 52 days and i will be 13 weeks and then i will relax , got horrible pins and needles in the very very tops of my thighs when i lie down, which is making sleeping impossible and work at 7 every morning unbearable, especially as ive bloated so much my uniform is so tight and a little girl today told me i had a baby in my belly , she literally looked at my eyes, i smiled at her, and she put her hand on my belly and said * theres a very pretty baby in there* i was like WTH im only 5 weeks and nobody has guessed at all apart from this little girl haha xxx xxxx

Tash my nephew did same to me early on with simon.
Def good luck I think ;-) 
He was only 2 and shouldn't hve known.
Same little guy who said he was sharing his toys with baby lile.
Right after I lost her. He shouldn't hve heard the name either. 
But we can't becertain he didnt over hear her name.
Xxx 
Fx for u xx 
Glad ur back to us xx


----------



## funneepants

Laura,
Thanks for letting me know about the names. I'm Jen and my 3 year old daughter is Holly. I have been reading posts and following as best I can - I figure that as we get to know one another it will all work out :winkwink:

Mommylov and Buttrfly - I saw Catching Fire too and it was awesome! I think it was better than Hunger Games! Love that series.

Angel - I conceived my daughter in 4 months without really 'trying' - just watching cm and making sure to dtd at that time. This time it was the same idea - about 4 months and making sure to hit the window. My pregnancy with my daughter was uneventful (healthy - no problems) except for the life circumstances (my mother was suddenly diagnosed with terminal cancer a week after I found out I was pregnant and died 7 weeks later). Oddly, I think I thought I was 'immune' to miscarriage because I carried my daughter through that without problem and I kind of felt that 'well, if I was going to miscarry it would have happened then'. I mean, I knew it was a theoretical risk but . . . 

Thanks to all of you for your warm words. The last 7 weeks have been difficult and I finally decided it was time to stop lurking on sites and actually start posting to see if I could be part of a support network. 

I am cautiously optimistic now that I have stopped bleeding. I have been having twingy cramps today and my opk is showing a much darker pink line (although no ewcm) so I'm fxing that my body is gearing up for o! I am now 12 days past my d and c so I figure the timing isn't that crazy :)

Looking forward to getting to know all of you :)


----------



## Lisa85

Oh no another Jen! haha 
When i first joined this group i used to make little notes so i could remember people names and their story. I found it hard to follow for some reason but it doesn't take long to get the hang of it.
I didn't get my first AF till 8 weeks after my d&c. Hope you don't have to wait so long.
Im very sorry to hear about you mum! :hugs: 
I think everyone kind of thinks the mc won't happen to them. I know it never even crossed my mind and i didn't even know what a mmc was until i had one. I hate how people don't talk about it because people get so shocked when it happens to them only to find out its extremely common.

Amy, yes it is flying by now!! My OH is starting to freak out a bit! 
:coffee: waiting waiting waiting!! I get impatient for your and Leslie tww so i can't imagine how you feel. Bring on BFP!! :hugs:

Angel, I know she looks so comfy in that photo!! I can't wait to meet her.

Laura, hope you and Simon and well. Hows he going with the cast on his hand?

AFM - Started cleaning out the baby room yesterday and planning where I'm going to put things. I still need to get the cot and some draws and decorate in there. Cant wait!! I put some cute things for the room on my xmas list (my family does KK with gift suggestions).
My MIL made me a cute owl mobile so my theme is owls an pale pink.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen II ~ Sorry about the loss of your mother :hugs: This next pregnancy is going to be cake! We will see you through it...I'm glad you found us :friends: I'm Angel :howdy: 

Lisa ~ Owls how sweet! Lots of cute things out there for her nursery. 

Laura ~ Was thinking of you today...was quite random, I hope you and Simon had a good day :) 

Leslie & Amy ~ :dust:

Leslie ~ :bunny: It's gO time! 

Jen & Bethany ~ Ready for Christmas? :xmas9: 

Bethany have your spirits improved? Is DH home? 

Jess ~ :hugs:

Tash ~ The pups sound so big! What a sweet story about the child recognizing your pregnancy! 

Tella ~ Hope things are well w/ you!

Hi to anyone I may have missed!


----------



## jen435

Laura so glad u and simon are doing okay! &#9829; Hope hes getting used to his cast poor little guy&#9829;&#9825;

Hi Jen! Im so sorry for ur losses but must agree with angel we will see u through ur next and ull be ok &#9825; as with names im the other jen. Guess my sn says that thou :) i honestly cant remember how many weeks after dnc i was regulated with af bc it never really truely went back to normal but i can say it took four months for bfp after it. 

Have to go zoeys awake. I have so much more to write boo


----------



## TTCSecrets

Well after horrible and pointless conversations with midwives.. I decided to call the hospitals EPAU myself, i asked her if it was possible to self refer and i explained and she has booked me in for two early scans, one at 7 weeks (next friday) and one at 10 weeks and said i am still allowed a 12 week scan after , hopefully will be a nice biut of reassurance before christmas , i know i wont see much but a sac but still quite excited to be reassured xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Jen II, Im so sorry to hear about your mom. Big :hugs: to you hun!!! BTW, Im Amy :wave:

Tash Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!!!!

Laura, how are you and bubs doing??

Jess, thinking of you love. :hugs:

Leslie, :dust: for you and hope that :sex: leads to :spermy: catching that egg!!!!!!!!!

Angel, Bethany, Jen, Lisa, tella, and anyone I have missed.... :kiss:

Thanks for all the dust and well wishes ladies! 9dpo... :coffee:


----------



## jen435

Amy and leslie lots of :dust: ur way this cycle! Ur bound to get a bfp soon&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## jen435

Bethany and angel how are u and the little ones?&#9829;&#9825;

Lisa u must be so excited for the holidays and getting ur little girls room ready! Love the theme! :)


----------



## jen435

I wish i could post pics from my cell on here. Zoey is growing to fast. I love her more and more each day. Shes my everything. Crawling teething poor girl. Cant wait to enjoy her six months with her and see christmas lights n santa sat!


----------



## lilesMom

New Jen welcome ;-)
Xx 
These ladies ate a great support.
Its a really tough time but I promise it gets easier xx
The good patches get longer and longer x
Holly is a lovely name. 
Was she a xmas bub?


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa ur room is gonna be soo cute xxx 
Simon is good. He doesnt mind the splint at all.
Zantac increase is kicking in so he is feeling bwtter.
He is asleep in his buggy.
First time he had slept anywhere other than onme I'm yonks.
Ur pic on fb is lovely . 
U look great xx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks hon. Xx
How are ye. Getting on? X

Duty calls original Jen ;-)
That's whybhig time gap in my posts too.
Not zoey though, Simon ha ha.
Hope alls well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tash that's really grwat. 
Thank god u rang xxx
Hurray for scans. 
It's totally who u meet in tjose places. 
Hurray for nice nurse xx

Amy fx and toes crossed for u xxx
9 dpo. Wahoo. 
Nearly test tine xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen 2 I forgot to say. It wad 2 weeks after -ve that I got af.
5.5 weeks after d and c. I did opks for a bit after rand c. But I wasn't consistent and mever got a + ve that cycle. 
Best o luck xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany where pare u. 
We love u xxx
Hope ur feeling bwtter.
But if ur not still cone back.xxx
It can be hard feeling anything negative when we hve bubs we longed for.
But it's only human cos it is hard work too xxx
Well worth it but no park walk. Xxx
Love u honey 

Love to all xx


Jess hope ur ok sweetie xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Dh is going to start counseling and has vowed to change. Do I believe him? Nope. But I can't raise these children by myself. Especially with a special needs child. So all I can do is hope and pray that he can change (for all of our sakes). And if he truly cannot change then I am done with him. This is the first time he has ever gone to see a counselor, so hopefully he can get to the source of why he is so screwed up ( I know that sounds mean, but I'm fed up). He is such a complicated man. I've known him 12 years, but I still don't get the man. :nope: . I will keep you ladies updated with our progress. :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

I am new to this and I just want to start off by saying it has been a joy to hear all of you guys stories.

Just a little background on me: My name is Dee Dee, I'm 28yrs old and engaged to my highschool sweetheart. So last April me and my fiance moved in together (we were long distance) and a month later I found out we were expecting a:baby: on May 7th. It happened so damn fast. We were more than excited. I had an ankling I was preg because I would wake up in a puddle of sweat, very sore breast, cramping and brown discharge. Had my OB appt on May 14th to confirm pregnancy. During the appt the OB was concerned abt the spotting and advised us that worst case it is a threatened abortion :(.. well the spotting stop and the pregnancy was progressing beautifully.

Well at our 20 wk US we found out we were having a beautiful little girl. Mariah Brooklyn. But before we could get too excited we were advised I have a short cervix measuring at .8cm. Had to see a MFM doc right away. Long story short we lost our beautiful angel Sept 8th. Doctor said there was an infection from the bacteria B-strep (I believe that is the name). Now 3months later we TTC **Fingers crossed**...HOPING FOR THAT BFP!:shrug::bfp::bfp:


----------



## jen435

Laura zantac is so hard to keep up on dosage increase. Im so glad he is doing better&#9829; are u ready for christmas? U must be so excited for simon.

Angel n Jess how are u? Give those sweet babies a hug for me!

Bethany love ur pics on fb. Shes sooo cute! How are u feeling? Is oh home now? &#9825; thinkin of u!

Tash so happy for u! I will be praying for amazing scans and a beautiful baby&#9829;


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Oh I hope the increase in Zantac does the trick! :friends: 

Jess ~ Yay for your DH going to counseling...I pray he really opens up with the therapist. It's almost a cultural no-no for men to express themselves (especially to strangers!). FX'd you can teach old dogs new tricks!

Hi Jen! Have you finished shopping for Christmas? :xmas13: Are you enjoying not working? I've heard its cold further North of me, keep bundled up! I <3 snuggles in the morning <~~~guilty of putting P in my bed after his 6am feeding!

Jen II ~ My OPKs were wacky post D&C. A flux in estrogen can cause a +ve. I hope this isn't the case, hope your body was quick to mend and you are back in action! FX'd!

Pierce is awake again... :hugs: to the rest of you ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx

jess hugs honey, thank god he is goin for counselling, hoping it works for both of ye xxx
its a good step anyway and hopefully hr commits to it properly xxx

deedee welcome hon, my heart goes out to u,
thats terrible., any loss is really hard but a later loss like that is extremly difficult xxx hugs honey and welcome here xxx
hoping for nice quick bfp with sticky bean for u xxx

<3 to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Actually its the opposite for dh Angel, it is actually easier for my him to open up to strangers. I kind of understand because inthe past I saw a therapist and it was easier for me to open up to the therapist as well. I guess they have their ways to get people to open up. As for teaching old dogs new tricks, I guess I can only hope (although I admit I am not too hopeful these days). Time will tell if me and the girls are important enough for dh to change.
Thanks for taking the time to listen to my problems ladies. I don't know what I would do without all of you. :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

wahhhhhhhhhhhh
stupid comp did it now, big post typed and its gone, argggghhhhh
anyway,

jen 1 santa has made simons toys already, i cant wait to give um to him. 
we r goin to stay here for brekkie and pressies ,
go to oh s family for dinner and mine for tea :)
so nice day :)
whats ur plan and whats zoey gettin?
i aske din hosp for zantac to be increased but they sdaid his dose was high enough, few weeks of discomfort and they finally agree. :)
what food s did u find good for zoeys reflux, is she worse now with crawling/?
xxx
doc said yest with simons cerebral palsy that reflux may not be something he grows out of.
i knew this but not nice hearing it at the same time. 

angel pierce is adorable. bet ur loving ur chunky cuddles. 
i think simon is extra cuddly cos he is squishy, ha ha

how is everyone, well i hope xxx


----------



## jen435

Mariahs mom :hug: so sorry for ur loss. Its extremely hard to lose a child that far in. I hope u have a close eye on next pregnancy. I lost mine shortly after being told mine was a boy we named him Liam John. At that same appt i was referred to childrens hospital due to organ n heart defects that where extremely severe. Shortly after he passed. It took four months but bfp did come and i have healthy girl. Guess what i want u to know is ull have ur miracle and that short cervix can be taken care of early and recommend bedrest towards end&#9825; i hope ur staying strong and fxd for ur bfp

Jess i wrote u a long post idk why it didnt get on wall! Im so sorry about oh. Men are terrible at communication which is key to a healthy relationship. I pray therapy helps him so sad that u have so much going on and he isnt a backbone for u :( :hugs: we will always be here for u!

Amy its getting closer :dust: fxd for ur bfp.&#9825;

Leslie has ur tww started now? Fxd for u as well :dust: &#9825;


----------



## jen435

Angel & Laura i havent much money for christmas and my parents his mom want expensive things :/ i bought zoey a used pink wagon (lady even had box it came in for me) a book and small toy for the floor. I washed up her christmas outfits n dresses that are handy downs no idea if they fit her yet. So im just thankful. I need need need a job badly. Praying everyday i can obtain one day a week at least. My milk supply is lowering tryin to increase but um afraid ill have to supplement soon. For reflex i noticed oatmeal/multigrain cereals (all others no good), carrots chicken turkey sweet potatoes squash (i cook mash with fork add some milk) have worked well. I gave her pears but think it caused flareup same with peas apples. Yogurt with peach melts have been great. The puffs not so much. Going to try yogurt soon. Figure ill go plain then try peach.


----------



## jen435

Lisa bethany and anyone else i missed hi!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Mariahsmom, welcome and Im so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you mustve gone through (I have never been that far along in any of my pregnancies). I hope that you get your BFP soon!!

Jess, Im happy to hear that your DH is getting help. It sounds like he doesnt want to lose you and the girls so he is making the effort to talk to someone. I hope that it works out and that the changes you are looking for happen.

:wave: to everyone and hope this all finds you well!!! Im super tired today but I think its because of the weather. There is snow and it just makes me want to be at home curled up in a blanket heheh. 10DPO today... :coffee:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Mariahsmom, I am so sorry for your loss. :nope: It must have been so traumatic for you. I also had a late loss, at 19 weeks. I loss my baby girl. She was perfect but apparently the placenta never quite attached correctly. The baby didn't get the proper nutrition and her umbilical cord got too twisted and her life support got cut off little by little. It was all a surprise for us. One day I was carrying what I thought was a healthy baby and the next day there was no heartbeat. I got pregnant with another little girl just 2 months after losing my baby and she is 5 months old, her name is Sophia. I am so happy that you are looking to the future and I hope you get your bfp as soon as possible. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Jen zoey pressies sound lovely.
I'm all fir second hand. Things are perfect cos kids grow out of um in 5 secs ;-)
Thanks gor food tips. Docs basically thought I was crazy complaining about rice cereal.
He is much bwtter with porridge. 
Hope u get some work sweetie xx
It's not easy xxx fx fir u.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy fx sweetie xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry ladies... I'm falling behind. Ive got a bit sick. Nothing to bad just a really sore throat and feeling crappy and i can't really take anything. 

Just quickly ... i wanted to say welcome dee dee and I'm very sorry for your loss.

Jess, i hope your DH can sort himself out and be the man he needs to be for you and your family!

:hugs: everyone


----------



## xoxo4angel

OH EMM GEEEE! Friggin had an entire post disappear! It was super thorough and now Pierce is up and I cannot properly address each of you :(

Dee Dee ~ Sorry you had to find us, but glad you did...this is the best support group ever! I'm also very sorry for your loss :hugs: I'm going to have to keep notes to track everyone's cycles (you, Jen II, Leslie, Tella??).

Amy ~ Tired?!?!! Throwing buckets of sticky dust your way!! 

Jess ~ Had a better post, but in a nutshell I'm glad your DH will open up. Hopefully treatment will help him realize what he is doing and why so he can adjust for the better xoxo

Pics, I want to see pics of the LO's, the bumps, the OPKs, the fur babies, the BFPs...Amy lead the way with a BFP! It's almost Christmas ladies!! :xmas7:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Have you put Simon back on solids? I thought Dr said to hold off? Sorry if I missed the restart of feeding him...I'm pooped. Pierce was a chatter box from 3a-5a despite being in his cot in the dark. Little turkey wouldn't go back to sleep!

Jen ~ Zoey's gifts sound wonderful! And I cannot believe there isn't a dentist out there in need of someone even as a temp. It must be so frustrating. Praying something comes through for you!

Tash ~ Yay for early scans! Clever move calling straight to the US people!

Lisa ~ Sorry you're sick.

Bethany ~ Hello? Is this thing on? :haha:


----------



## Storked

Just dropping by to tell everyone that I love you. I promise that I am not gone. But hard to reply decently. It is just me taking care of the babe, husband is out of the country and will be all of next week too.


----------



## Lisa85

Heres some pics for you Angel

23 week bump and most of my fur babies!!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 5









jax chilli.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









rowdy.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa what a darling bump, you look amazing! And look at those fur babies! I love the pics! Hope you feel better soon.

:wave: Bethany. Hope you are doing alright solo. I know how hard it is. My DH leaves again Sunday for a week. It often feels like I'm a single Mom when he is gone. Wish we lived closer.


----------



## jen435

Lisa how lovely!! U look great and ur fur babies are super cute!

Bethany so nice to hear from u&#9825; im sorry dh is not home. Its tough taking care of lo alone but they are so worth it. Miss u

Angel hi&#9825;

Amy i love what angel said so i must second it :) :dust:


----------



## jen435

Laura ur not crazy zoey cant tolerate rice either. xxx our babies will be okay&#9825; they have great mommys :)

Hope everyone is well&#9825;


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies...happy Friday!!
Hello to the two new ladies as well- Jen and Mariahs mom. My name is Leslie. I'm sorry for your losses. I will definitely get caught up soon for all!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! So sick right now (Think I caught a cold from people at work) so forgive me for the short response. Hugs and love to all you girls... new and old! :hugs:

Leaving work early to go home and get some Zzzzz. Really hoping this doesnt affect anything. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xx

Angel tues was given go ahead for solids again.
Hurray ;-) docs are always disagreeing with each other on whats best.
Very annoying. 
He is seeing quite a few docs at mo.
Aw chatty pierce. Soo cute. 
Maybe not that early but syill lovely ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany hugs. It gets easier later xxx
We all loves ya xxx

Jen thanks. Xx 
Nice tovhve back up ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Amy tired and sick. Xx
Here's hopung bfp xxx

Hi leslue xx 

Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I'm holding my breath for you...hope the cold is a prelude to your BFP!! Happy early start to your weekend. 

Dear :witch:

STAY AWAY!! On behalf of Amy and as a thank you for years of service, you are permitted to start your holiday early. There is a bean that can temporarily fill in for you while you are away. We thank you for maintaining a vital female function and will welcome you back once the bean is +6lbs. 

The Gals of TTC After a D&C.

PS Leslie, Jen II and Dee Dee will most likely like for you to take a break too!


Hi Laura. Glad Simon is back on solids. I imagine its tough when one Dr says it's ok and another says to wait. :munch:

So I am done Christmas shopping! :xmas6: It's hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it's 72 degrees outside! :coolio: I did all of my official shopping online. Everyday a new package arrives and it's exciting to see what late night gift I decided to buy someone! 

TGIF!!


----------



## purplite

Hi Ladies - need some insight:

Had D&C 31 days ago. 3 days ago started having some heavy brown spotting - then the next day nothing - then yesterday starting very very light flow, but bright red and then pink/red watery when wiping. Then today was back to brown spotting but only lightly. I assume this is AF (?) But when I took an HPT is a very very faint squinter bfp. I know I'm not preg so is this AF? Is that possible with some hcg still left?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: purplite Sorry for your loss :hugs: My Dr once told me when my HCG dropped I would have a faux period, then official would start 2 weeks later. That being said, everyone is different and what you've experienced sounds like a period. Sorry, I just realized this isn't much for a definitive answer. Seems anything goes after a mc. Are you certain that isn't a new BFP?


----------



## purplite

Thanks angel! 2 weeks ago I had a day of bleeding but it didn't come along with cramps. My doc said it was prob due to an hcg drop which sounds like what you're talking about. Before then I got bfps that would appear right away. Now they take the full time and they are squinters but I have yet to get a true negative so in fairly certain this is not a new preg. Plus my temps are low. I'm really hoping its AF but didn't know if you could get it with enough hcg in your system to show an hpt line


----------



## lilesMom

Hey purplite.
I don't hve insight nut didnt want to ignore xx
I got af 2 weeks after negative test. 
I would hve thought u should get -ve before af but 
Like angel said everyone differs. 
Sorry I can't give u proper answer xx
My first at was only 2 days light. 
I normally get 7 days heavy. 
So it could be af from that side. X


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and <3 to all xx


----------



## purplite

just a slight update, no more bleeding (so really only 2 days spotting one day light bleeding) but my hpts are clearly BFN now - no squinters - still not sure if that was AF or not though.




lilesMom said:


> Hey purplite.
> I don't hve insight nut didnt want to ignore xx
> I got af 2 weeks after negative test.
> I would hve thought u should get -ve before af but
> Like angel said everyone differs.
> Sorry I can't give u proper answer xx
> My first at was only 2 days light.
> I normally get 7 days heavy.
> So it could be af from that side. X


----------



## Lisa85

Purplite, sorry i don't think I'm going to be much help either.... i got a tiny bit of bleeding a few days after my d&c and then nothing for 8 weeks. I didn't do any tests in that time so not sure about levels. Hope your body normalises soon and you can start trying for your BFP.

Angel, I've been doing some xmas shopping online as well. so much easier!! I live very close to a big shopping centre but I'm still trying to avoid it... plus i can't walk around long either so online shopping is the best.
Did you have trouble getting your baby shopping done towards the end? I'm finding it really hard to get around and carry bags for longer than 30 minutes.
 
Laura, hows simon going on his solids?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! 

I'm still sick and feeling sorry for myself!! I feel to unwell to do things but sitting on the couch all day makes my back and hips ache really bad. I can't win!


----------



## purplite

No clue what to think! Start bleeding bright red again today but it's super light - enough to need a liner but not more than that....
so confused



purplite said:


> just a slight update, no more bleeding (so really only 2 days spotting one day light bleeding) but my hpts are clearly BFN now - no squinters - still not sure if that was AF or not though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Hey purplite.
> I don't hve insight nut didnt want to ignore xx
> I got af 2 weeks after negative test.
> I would hve thought u should get -ve before af but
> Like angel said everyone differs.
> Sorry I can't give u proper answer xx
> My first at was only 2 days light.
> I normally get 7 days heavy.
> So it could be af from that side. XClick to expand...


----------



## Lisa85

I would just wait till your cycle normalises... my first AF after was super painful so i waited another cycle before trying again.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Purplite ~ Sounds like AF to me! And hurray for the pregnancy test being -ve. It's such a terrible waiting game...took me +5 weeks to officially have AF, then my BFP 2cycles later. FX'd for you!

Lisa ~ I felt crummy into my 20th week (chronic flu like symptoms). I was on modified bed rest, so I wasn't allowed to lift anything or walk (other than leisurely through the grocery store) until my 37th week. But I remember my heels hurt when standing too long. On the occasion I couldn't find what I wanted online, we would go to the store for Pierce's item. It wouldn't be long and I'd have to sit down! Luckily our baby stores came stocked with rockers and gliders ;) Hope you are feeling better...poor Amy is sick too. Cyber contagious <~~~Eeek! :haha:

:hello: Laura!


----------



## lilesMom

Left myself logged in.
Hi angel xx 

Lisa I was def tired and achy.
Ive a weak back anyway so prwg didnt help it 
Bump bra or dome support does help. 
Food id goin well
Porridge suits him.xx thanjs.

Purplite sounds like af tome too hon. 
They can be a but bananas after xx
Is it painfully? If ur in pain id go to doc.
Otherwise id reckon af xxx 

Hi all xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ok ladies will try to catch up now...having a tough time around fertile time as per usual..will update below..

Natasha that's a great story about what the child said. Glad you were able to get earlier scans. When is your first? Hope you are feeling well.

Second Jen ( sorry we have to do that :) ). My name is Leslie. I had a mmc when I should have been 9 weeks in may. Unfortunately I had a scan few days before when I had been spotting and I was able to hear the heartbeat so it was a few days of relief then no heart beat. I am still ttc and am in my 6th cycle after d and c. I waited one AF to start trying again. For me the ttc journal has been very emotional. I can't shut off my brain and during fertile days I often get upset and cry and I also know DH is affected by the pressure. Why can't it be easier. Jealous that it has come so easy for others but just have to keep going and believe it will happen when it is meant to :) often not always that positive though. I don't use OPKs or temp because we feel so much pressure as it is I am worried it would be worse. I truly hope you get your BFP very soon ( and Amy, and dee dee and I!) very sorry to also hear about your mother. I also loved catching fire! Too long to wait another year to see what has happened :)

Amy always thinking of you! So sorry that you are sick and hope you feel better soon. After the illness goes away maybe a BFP will be there for you! Here's hoping.

Lisa sorry you are not feeling well. Of course for a good cause :) I like Internet shopping better no matter what I am feeling! I am sure you could do much baby shopping on Internet too- what do I know though I haven't done it. This is a random question but I forgot to ask..you and OH are engaged, right? Do you have plans to get married or are waiting? Please excuse me if it's too personal I am just curious.
Love your baby bump also.

Jen and Angel thanks for the wishes! Hope all is well with the little ones! Jen I would love to see pictures of Zoey in her holiday outfits :) she would fit in quite well with pierce!

Laura so glad that Simon is feeling better and sleeping on his own. The pictures you post on fb are adorable. I have started taking Zantac as well and think it works wonders haha ;)

Jess I am very glad DH decided on counseling and fighting for his family. I know only time will tell but it's a good step. I often do couples and family counseling ( professionally) . I wonder if this would be helpful. Gets everyone to put it all out there. I really hope that things improve. Your strength in this is amazing!

Hi Dee Dee. My story is above under second Jen :) so sorry for your loss. It really isn't fair. Is this your first month ttc again? Do you do OPKs and all that? Hoping for a BFP for you soon!

Purplite I'm sorry to say I also don't have much advice but to me it seems it could be AF. My first three cycles after d and c were much different than my last three. We can't win with our bodies! I hope it is a bearable AF for you and you will be back on track ttc.

Bethany completely understandable! We love you too and look forward to you coming back when you can, your pictures of you and Lorelei on Facebook are so cute!

I really hope I didn't miss anyone.

AFM terrible sleep last couple of nights throwing me off. Yesterday, dec 7 , was would have been due date. I am having dreams of babies and my mother wanting to buy me pregnancy tests so obviously that it is coming from. I did not cry once yesterday weirdly enough. I am kind of teary writing this. Last week I was upset thinking about it. DH is sensitive to it but I can tell he doesn't completely understand. BDing has been a mixed bag. We did fun bd CD 8and 10 then cd 12 trouble with DH, bd 14 and 15 ...17 trouble with DH. CD 18 is today. DH is having performance issues related to the pressure of ttc. He is beating himself up about it and I am trying to help him get out of it. I know there is nothing else we could really do different and we just have to keep going it is just extremely hard. Hopefully we will get a couple more BD days in.
I am not sure if I am quite into TWW. AF could be anywhere from 19th to 34th...my pattern has been later though more like CD 32-34. My thought is if I don't see AF I may test on Christmas which would be CD 35.


----------



## Lisa85

Ahhhhh getting sicker!!! Full on sinus now and I'm dying. Can't breath at all... Can't sleep coz I can't breath so I'm so exhausted! How do I know when I should go to the doc? I wouldn't go if I wasn't pregnant but should I now coz I am?! They can't really do anything for sinus while you're pregnant can they?! Does anyone have any good natural remedies? 

Angel, I hope not cyber contagious otherwise everyone stay far away from me!! Haha I don't even know where I got it... I nearly go out and OH isn't sick at all. 

Laura, I'm glad simon is doing well. 
Sometimes I try to hold me belly while I'm walking around but it doesn't seem to help. I seem to be quite comfortable first thing in the morning but as soon as I start eating for the day I'm just uncomfortable the whole day. 

Just gonna post coz I'm scared I'm gonna lose this as I'm posting from my phone


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble. I really wish I could pass on some of my fertility to you and the other girls. I think you are being very strong even if you don't feel that way. Must have been hard on your due date. :hugs: I think sometime our OH aren't quite sure what to feel and do. I often have to put on a strong front for my OH as he worries more than I do. Everything little thing he's like should we go to the hospital!!

My OH and I got engaged back in feb but we always planned to have a baby first. He wanted to start a family sooner rather than later and I didn't really want to wait either. We think we will probably get married around summer 2015 (January). I've pretty much picked a place and know what kinds of things I want but haven't booked anything yet. We are going to see how things to with the baby and money and see what the best plan will be. 

P.s nothing is to personal for me!! Haha my life is an open book


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie thanjs honey xx 
I'm glad u find zantac good too ;-)
imon is like a different bub on it .
Way more his happy self. 
Hugs fir bd trouble 
U sound like y hve bases covered though hon. 
Best of luck fir xmas bfp xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa nasal salt spray is good.
Humidifier in bedroom.
Um not lots u can hve preg xxx hugs. 
Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not usually worlds worst speller. 
Its mt phone honest ;-)
Hey to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ :hugs: The would have been due date is a tough one. It gets easier. I hope you get your Christmas BFP :xmas6:

Lisa ~ I would call your Dr and talk to the nurse. At this point in your pregnancy you should be allowed to take some Tylenol Sinus (not sure what it is in Oz), but confirm w/ nurse first. :flow: Weddings: Hamilton Island was beautiful...had tons of weddings going on during my mini vacation within my Australian vacation. Not sure what venue you are considering, but that little island rocked---is it too cliche though? 

Awaiting Amy's temp update :coffee: 

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi all. X 

Simon had more vaccinations today.
He smiled through 2 injectionsbsame as last week.
Best boy ;-)


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks ladies... my sister told me about a nasal spray that safe for pregnancy (not sure how she knew that since she doesn't have kids and doesn't want them). I actually feel a little better today... i can half breath which is a good start!

I would love to get married somewhere like Hamilton Island or even overseas but i have family issues that would make that awkward. My parents are divorced and haven't seen each other in over 15 years and my dad is still bitter for some reason. Also my OH's parents haven't talked to their other son in over 10 years and their son still HATES them with a passion. So having a wedding far from home means fewer people would come/be invited so these people need to be in close proximity to each other which would not end well.

Did i mention I'm having a baby shower with boys and girls... this will be the first time my parents have seen each other in 15 years and my dad reaction when i first told him was not overly promising. Also i told you my SIL isn't coming... well that coz of my OHs parents!!
Family drama is the worst!!! :dohh:


----------



## funneepants

Hi everyone!
This post is going to be totally self-absorbed and I'm so sorry for that. I just had a quick question for everyone. I am now 18 days post d and c. I haven't bled for 11/12 days and have started spotting tonight. Do you think this could be my period? I am so worried about infection or retained product. My hcg was 9 before the d and c (as I had actually miscarried 6weeks prior but had retained product). I've had negative hpts for awhile now. So sick of all this confusion and not knowing what my body is doing! Grrrr! So sorry to jump in with just my own questions but any help would be so appreciated :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hi funneepants, seems a little soon to be a period but it could be. Mine took 8 weeks to come after d&c and i had a very small amount of spotting a week after op.
is it painful at all?


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, what a good boy!! it would be horrible to hear them cry through something like that. He must be a tough boy!


----------



## funneepants

Maybe some early period-like twinges but that's about it. I exercised hard for the first time since the d and c yesterday so I wonder if that caused this?


----------



## Lisa85

Possibly!! Now you say that i remember my first period came right after i started exercising again. My first one was super painful and not normal though so i wait another cycle before trying again.


----------



## jen435

Hi ladies! Welcome to new ladies but so sorry for losses. 

I dont have time for proper post but wanted to say hi and say im thinking of everyone and wanted to throw some :dust: out for amy leslie and jen&#9825;

Give all those sweet babies a hug for me! 

Laura u have a strong boy! Zoey crys with vaccines. She gets two weds.

Lisa and amy hope u feel better&#9825;&#9825;

Lisa shower sounds fun. 

I finally uploaded pics on pc so ill get them on bnb as soon as dh brings pc home again.

Zoeys silent reflux is horrible :( she isnt going down for us at all its 2am shes screamin.Im lossing it feel like walls are closed in on me. Bethany can u relate?? I dont get out n have no family around to help so it stinks. Its been icy n cold also. 17 degrees today. Guess i should go take my shift and try to rock her to sleep again :/ i love her to peices but im lossing my mind and im depressed.

Angel bring that warm weather here! Online shoppin is great. I still havent started.

Jessica thinking of u hope u and all the girls are well&#9825; also hope everything is gettin better with dh. Update when u can.


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, I'm sorry you're finding it tough at the moment. I can't relate to the baby issues but i do tend to get depression in winter and find that fitting in a little exercise can help and also trying to get out in the daylight as much as you can. Its freezing there so not sure how possible that is.
Sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Mariahs Mom

Hey Ladies,

I'm a little confused and disappointed, so maybe you guys can give me your opinions. Ok so I came off BC in early November and my period came on Nov 13th. So I'm usually 33-35 days for YEARS! Never has been any other way. Well here it is a week before my period and I noticed bleeding. Enough to feel a pad. This has NEVER happened before! Me and my fiancé had some pretty intense sex last night (TMI) sorry!!!

Could this really be my period?? A early miscarriage or implantation bleeding? I'm just so shocked because this never happened before. Well with my last pregnancy I did bleed everytime after sex. Idk I just don't want to get my hopes up!


----------



## lilesMom

funneepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> This post is going to be totally self-absorbed and I'm so sorry for that. I just had a quick question for everyone. I am now 18 days post d and c. I haven't bled for 11/12 days and have started spotting tonight. Do you think this could be my period? I am so worried about infection or retained product. My hcg was 9 before the d and c (as I had actually miscarried 6weeks prior but had retained product). I've had negative hpts for awhile now. So sick of all this confusion and not knowing what my body is doing! Grrrr! So sorry to jump in with just my own questions but any help would be so appreciated :)

Hey hon.
If ur hcg was 9 before d and c it could totally be af 
I got mine 2 weeks after bfn. Xx
Hope it is for u hon x
If u miscarried and then had d and c I would imagine it's extremely unlikely to be retained product. Hugs babe xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Laura, what a good boy!! it would be horrible to hear them cry through something like that. He must be a tough boy!

Thanks. He is great ;-)
He bawled for 2 months ones.
Cried a little for 4 months and smiled for 6 months ;-)
How u doin.
U still sick ? Hope not xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen hugs xx 
I hear u.
I'm the only one who minds Simon cos of his meds, physio, reflux, OT and oral motor program .
It's tough when his reflux is at its peak. Xx 
We rexently upped zantac and wenr on carobel.
Also porridge seems to suit his tummy. 
If zantac has stopped working for zoey would u try losec?
Or how are her poos. Sorry other girls.
Maybe domperidone if she is stuck ? 
Hugs xxx
Carobel helps with poo as well as thickens x
It's prob crawling making it worse. Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

Mariahs mom. 
( is it dee? Sorry x )
It could be af. Takes a while to regulate after coming off bc.
Implantation is usually only dots .
If u havent had bfp. Hve u tested? 
I'm thinking most likely af
There is enough time gone for it to be af anyway . Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I read ur post again. 
Did u take any test.? 
If u did bleed while preg coyld u beagain.
I would assume af but test to check hon. 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Dee dee, im not really sure sorry but i think sex could bring on AF if you were close to time but i guess it still pretty early.
I have a low lying placenta and can't have sex at all for the risk of bleeding so I'm sure "intense" haha:) sex could bring something on. 
P.S I'm jealous! :blush: its going to be a long time for me!!!

Laura, did it make you want to cry when simon cried for injections?
Im still sick but slowly getting better. I finally got a solid night sleep last night but i ended up with sore hips. I think my mattress is to hard for the amount of weight I've out on. 

Needing name help.... we are calling our little girl Elena and her surname will be van E***. My OH really likes Emily for the middle name. Is that to many E's. Im very confused about how you're supposed to write initials when your surname has a 'van' in front of it but her initials would be either EEE or EEVE. is that weird?? We both like Emily and my OH doesn't care about all the E's but I'm not so sure if it works or not.


----------



## xoxo4angel

funneepants said:


> Hi everyone!
> This post is going to be totally self-absorbed and I'm so sorry for that. I just had a quick question for everyone. I am now 18 days post d and c. I haven't bled for 11/12 days and have started spotting tonight. Do you think this could be my period? I am so worried about infection or retained product. My hcg was 9 before the d and c (as I had actually miscarried 6weeks prior but had retained product). I've had negative hpts for awhile now. So sick of all this confusion and not knowing what my body is doing! Grrrr! So sorry to jump in with just my own questions but any help would be so appreciated :)

Jen II ~ As if a loss wasn't enough, our bodies keep us on edge with unclear signals/symptoms :dohh: Are you still spotting? Infection should be coupled with a fever, so take your temp. :flow: Hope things regulate soon for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mariahs Mom said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm a little confused and disappointed, so maybe you guys can give me your opinions. Ok so I came off BC in early November and my period came on Nov 13th. So I'm usually 33-35 days for YEARS! Never has been any other way. Well here it is a week before my period and I noticed bleeding. Enough to feel a pad. This has NEVER happened before! Me and my fiancé had some pretty intense sex last night (TMI) sorry!!!
> 
> Could this really be my period?? A early miscarriage or implantation bleeding? I'm just so shocked because this never happened before. Well with my last pregnancy I did bleed everytime after sex. Idk I just don't want to get my hopes up!

DeeDee- Have you tested? Your cervix is super vascular so intense BDing can cause bleeding... Hmmm. Coming off of birth control can cause break through bleeding. It can take a couple of cycles to get back to your norm. I hope its a BFP though :thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Can't wait to see pics of Zoey!!! Sorry it's so cold up there:cold:...hope you've done well with the storm! :hugs: Guess we cannot say it enough, wish we were all closer to get through these trying times. 

Laura ~ Sweet sweet Prince Milky...Pierce gets his shots next week (rescheduled them so DH will be home). I do not look forward to going. He took a fever with his 2 month vaccines...I hope it does get easier. It's an oral and 3 shots again! *sigh*

Lisa ~ I used to sleep propped up sitting Indian style to alleviate hip pain. Lots of pillows to position around yourself will be key...stock up now! As for family drama...sounds like you need a big church or large outdoor venue. One people can mingle in with space to avoid bumping into each other! Family, sheesh! Maybe you should elope and take a familymoon (honeymoon w/ the baby). Yay for coed baby shower! So much fun! We loved ours...any excuse for DH to have a beer with his friends :drunk: I hope it goes over well with your parents---maybe this will be a prelude to how things will go at the wedding. FX'd for a good time! 

Bethany & Jess ~ Can you post pics of the girls? Thinking of you! :hugs:

Amy ~ :grr: :gun: :hissy: :trouble: :jo: Love you :hugs:

Tash ~ Did you have your scan??

Leslie ~ :dust:

:xmas3: to anyone I've missed. xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS 14 shopping days until Christmas! :xmas10:


----------



## mommylov

Hey ladies.. hope everyone is well.

Sorry Ive been MIA, tested + for the flu and - for pregnancy so we talked to our RE. Long story short, he wants to do a laparoscopy next friday to check things. Has anyone had that done and/or have success stories? Im so on the fence on whether this is the right choice for me or not. Its either this or IVF... cant believe it. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy :hugs: I don't know much about laparoscopic procedures, but feel it can't hurt to let him have a look around. I think the sooner the better...I just cannot believe you have to go through all of this :sad2: My heart sinks when I read these kind of updates...praying 2014 brings you your rainbow!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, i already sleep with 1 pillow either side of me to put between my legs and under my belly. I wonder if the pillows need to be thicker.
I wish i could elope. I ask my OH all the time but he won't let me! haha

Amy, i don't know anything about a laparoscopy sorry. I hope it will give you some much needed answers. Is there any risks to doing it?!
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys. 

Lisa get a matress topper and or a squidgy blanket under ur sheet.
Cheap and helped my hips loads x
Glad u got some sleep xx 
Yup totally wanna cry when Simon does 
He had a blood test in the hosp and I did cry x 


We saw neurologist today.
Drugs are working.
Eeg was heaps bwtter. 
Hurray.


----------



## lilesMom

Angel Simon getsbetter with each vaccine.
Fx pierce is the same xx

Amy hugs. 
I second angel. 
So sorry u havent got bfp but I think.it's a good step to check things out.
Hugs honey xx 
I must say I'm pretty ignorant about it. Sorry.
But I'm hopung it brings u answers and a solution xxx
Love u xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi to all.
Jess I hope alls ok xx


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls!

Laura, Im so glad to hear that Simon is doing better!

Lisa, My RE seems to think it will do us good so I guess we'll just trust him.

Angel, thanks hun. I too cant believe we have gotten to this point. It breaks my heart. :(

Hi and hugs to everyone!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have missed so much, so busy lately! Taking care of 3 girls is not easy!!

First off to all the new ladies, Jen, Dee Dee so sorry for what both of u ladies are going through. :nope: Hope both of u are blessed with your rainbow babies as soon as possible. 

So busy here, holding my almost 20 lb baby in one arm typing with other hand. Sofie is getting so big. She is sitting up unnasisted now. She loves solids but I had to stop temporarily because her digestive system is not ready yet, severe constipation even with pears. Remember her adjusted age is not even 5 months. Next week I will attempt to start her on solids again but no rice cereal, it constipates her so badly. I will post some pics asap. She is just about the size Natalie was at 1 year old!! Im sure her growth will slow down soon though. She is growing out of her clothes so quickly. They grow up so fast.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Jess!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, thinking about you hon. :hugs:

Laura, wonderful news about Simon's eeg! Great for you and prince milky! Give him a kiss for me.

Jen, you must be so busy with Zoey crawling all over the place plus the house needs to be super clean when baby is crawling around. Wish I could see a pic of your princess. :hugs:

Angel, hope you and Pierce are well. Did you ever talk to his ped about how to help him to enjoy tummy timd more? Can you believe Sophie still doesn't really enjoy tummy time. She will stay on her tummy for a while and she can lift her chest up but she still gives up pretty quickly. On the upside she is sitting up early considering she is not even 5 months adjusted. Us mommies worry so much, don't we. :hugs:

Lisa, I had some of those aches and pains you are having. I agree with Laura, if you don't already have one, a mattress topper will probably help. As for family drama, me and dh know all about it. My dh was disowned by his whole entire family about 6 years ago and my brothers wife has never liked the family, so she stays away. The lady is crazy, even her husband (my brother) acknowledges she has severe personality issues. The result of that is that we can't see my only nephew as much as we wish we could. Also, my older brother is an extremely toxic person, so we stay away from him also. He has gone as far as being rude to his own nieces (my children). He is mad at the world because he is 40 and not married and no children but that is because no woman will put up with his horrible arrogant character. I hate drama and try to stay clear from it. If life could only be simpler and we could all just get along. On a happier note, only a few more weeks and you will be in you 3rd trimester. Yay!! :hugs:

Bethany, hope you and princess Lorelei are doing lovely. I hope your depression is starting to ease up. :hugs: and :kiss: to you and your sweet lo!!

Natasha, hope you are doing good and that you pregnancy is going nice and healthy. :hugs:

Take care ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thinking about you Leslie!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I can only imagine how busy you are Jess! You must be looking forward to Christmas Day! :flower: I've read so much on rice causing constipation, I plan to ask the Dr next week if there are alternatives. I would prefer to start him w/ oatmeal (the Aveeno lotions I use for his dry skin are oat based, so by that reasoning why wouldn't oatmeal be a safe choice?). Kellymom website suggested skip the cereal and start w/ something sweeter (sweet potatoes) since breastmilk is sweet. So much to consider!! I haven't asked about tummy time because we haven't been in for his 4 month appt yet. He finally has his head up. I've been doing as Laura suggested and work with him on my chest. 

Laura ~ Hurray for Simon's meds working! How is he adjusting to his cast...or did they take it off already? 

Amy ~ When will they do the lap? 

Question: Is a wedding at 4pm a night wedding? It isn't until Feb, but I wanted to order a black dress, but was unsure if 4p constitutes a night wedding. It's at the yacht club, but surely will be indoors b/c it's cold in Feb :cold:

:xmas4: :xmas6:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, good point about the oatmeal. I also use Aveeno for Sophie. I use Aveeno excema cream for babies. Not sure if it has oatmeal. I started out with Mustela cream, but it did not work out, the creams smell too strong and give her a rash but the shampoo works good. But for the price Aveeno is much cheaper and keeps her skin nice and smooth. What shampoo do you use for Pierce's head/hair? Has he lost any hair? I know some babies don't lose their hair. 

On a side note ladies, dh is doing much better. He has been more attentive and has made a conscious effort to show me he loves me, but.... I have a strong feeling he might have Aspergers. He even told me himself a couple of years ago that he thought he might have it. He can't look at people in the eyes, cannot make friends on his own, he has to make himself show emotions otherwise he is like a robot. He has been like this since he had been a small child. EVERYONE has always noticed so many of these things that are off about him and it has been going on his whole life. He is textbook for Aspergers so now he needs to find a specialist to get to the bottom of all of this. I really hope this is not what he has because if is, people make living with someone with Aspergers look hopeless. :nope: But on a positive note, he really is trying and things have been much better.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce has thinned out a lot (his hair, not his belly). He has a big melon and barely peach fuzz to cover it now :haha: I use Burt's Bees fragrance free wash and Aveeno Baby fragrance free lotions. I tried Aveeno light scent wash, but it dried him out. The Dr said fragrance is the culprit for the dry skin, who knew! Makes sense though.

Daryl Hannah and Dan Aykroyd have Aspergers...more and more adults are being diagnosed. I'm glad your DH is making strides to improve. FX'd it isn't Aspergers xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Friday the 13th! :xmas6: 2 shopping weekends left before Christmas :xmas10:


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! This must be short as its reall late. But wanted to say im going to dh office tom so ill try to steal pc n post pic n post proper. I read and amy i have so much sadness for ur situation. It breaks my heart. But i know u will be a mom u will&#9825;&#9829; keep ur head up. If u get ivf my advice is to bd before that way u never know if it was ivf or bd that workee. My husbands cousin and a good friend of mine did that and said they dont regret it. One got pregnant right away. Other it took two tries. Hang in there sweety. U are the strongest person i know. &#9825; 

Jess so glad dh is getting help and recognizing how he is but sorry for his asbergers :( i hope things continue to look up. As for cereal i recommend multigrain helps zoey poo regularly. Also oatmeal is her favorite!! I never gave her rice its not necessary really. Shes getting so big!! :) cant wait to see pics!


----------



## jen435

Angel love ur count down! Oatmeals a great first food as is sweet potatoes. Miss zoey loves butternut squash too. Maybe peirce would too? How big is he now?


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to send a quick hello to each and every one of you and thank you for your kind words. I just met with my Re this morning and long story short, they scheduled me for a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next fri at 3:30. Im still in shock and am so sad about being at this point so I appologize for not reading and properly responding to each of you. Love you girls loads and always want nothing but the best for each one of you. <3


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, a psychologist once told my OH he was a high functions Aspergers. Not quick sure what that means exactly but he does have trouble with new people and often takes a long time to warm up to people. That could also partly be his dutch upbringing though. He is very warm and friendly with his close friends and very loving and caring with me but if he doesn't know you he can be quite cold and even rude and rarely smiles around anyone other than me.
Over the 3 and half years we have been together he has improved so much and really makes an effort to try and get along with people he doesn't know. I think they can definitely improve if they want to.
Im not sure if he is actually aspergers as it was never an official diagnosis. Someone just told him he might be when he was seeing a psych about depression before i knew him.

Angel, i would consider 4pm a night wedding... most of the function will happen at night time so i think night!
Did my xmas shopping today... for some reason my OH thought it would be a good idea to go to the shopping centre on a saturday but we found a parking spot and got pretty much everything done.

Amy, wishing you all the best for Friday and hope it shows something that can help. :hugs:

Jen, looking forward to pics of Zoey!! :kiss:

:hugs: to everyone! have a good weekend!!

I have a 1920's themed xmas party tonight for my OH work. Im going to be exhausted by the end of the day. Since i couldn't really find any appropriate 1920's outfits for a pregnant lady I'm wear a black maxi dress with a shall thing and doing my hair very 1920's (i hope) with a jewelled headband.
Time to go get ready!!


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hopung for some good news for u xx 

Angel I agree with Lisa seems like nt to me ;-)

Hi to all


----------



## jen435

And i lied bc i nvr got on his pc :( i promise i WILL post asap!

As for now zoey is awake again at 120am :/


----------



## jen435

Angel most wedding start at 1/2/3/4ish so id say evening wedding. Its the latest of them making it a night one!


----------



## jen435

Lisa sounds pretty! Hope u had fun :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hi to all.
Xx


----------



## jen435

Hi laura! How are u and simon? Im looking out my window at about 8" of white snow! Hello winter is a week away still :/ i love the snow but not the mess from it or cold temps.

Bethany how are u and that beautiful little girl?

Jess hi! How are u and oh? Also how are the girls? 

Amy again im so sorry. So so glad ur re is helping u but i wish u where pregnant already ;/ maybe this cycle it will be the miracle xxx it will happen i honestly pray for u every night :hug:


----------



## jen435

Is everyone ready for christmas? Ten days away. I have nothing for my mom mil or husband and im stumped :/ well mil i know a knife set and bath stuff. Its just finding a sale i can afford. Other two no idea. 

How is everyone? I hung a toy in zoeys crib and she plays with it when she wakes up. Helps prepare myself that i need to get up soon to get her. Its 1020 and i pumped didnt realize she would wake again. Hope she accepts the bottle. Hows pierce? Any luck with bottle? Zoey has O and P erupting so shes been clingy. I wish my phone posted pics. Its so upsetting it doesnt. How are all the fur babies?? Kobes ready for christmas. He knows santa has gifts for him and treats :) i slept about 7 hrs and feel sleep deprived. Idk why i should feel energized. Angel are u finding it hard to lose weight nursing? Im still at my same weight after i had her and cant lose a pound :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Jen xx

It's rainy and windy here but hasbeen nice till yest xx
We r set fir xnas but I'm not really feeling a buzz.
Dunno why. X


----------



## Lisa85

Quick question... is it normal to have days where bubs doesn't move as much? She's still moving but not really big movements for bout the last day and a half. Not sure if I'm being paranoid or not.

We are almost sorted for xmas... just a few more little things to get and then i need to wrap everything! Looking forward to xmas day!

Heres a pic from my 1920's party!!
 



Attached Files:







1920.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lisa85

oh no... i always forget to turn the photo around before i post! whoops.


----------



## jen435

Lisa so pretty! Zoey had days like that but if its not normal call dr. They might do scan or check heartbeat. I know in third trimester is when i had to count kicks once a day. Baby can have lazy day or if she flipped u might not feel much. Xxx worry is normal


----------



## jen435

Laura oh no! Not even with bubs?? Well hope ur spirit xhanges xxx glad ur ready thou. How was ur day hows simon?


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Jen. She was being quite inactive till i ate lunch and now she's back to moving a lot. Maybe she just had a lazy day!


----------



## aaronswoman79

You look beautiful Lisa! Very stunning. I use to struggle with Sophie's movements. Some days she would be lazy and not move much. I would feel her move here and there and some days she was like the karate kid, lol. My husband would have a nickname for her in Spanish, Karatecas which means someone who practices Karate hehe. If you ever have any doubts just go to see your doctor for a piece of mind. Always follow your intuitions. I can't believe how far along you are already! Getting so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa how beautiful!! As for baby movement, a couple of times I didn't feel P moving, so I had 1/2 a can of Coke and waited for it to kick in! 

Laura I've been feeling bah-humbugish despite my shopping sprees. DH brought a tree home...I bet once I pull out my ornaments the spirit will strike. Hope the same happens for you xoxo

Jen I have about 5-7lbs I can't shake but it's probably my huge boobs! My sister didn't lose weight nursing. She often wondered when the miracle weight loss would start, but it never did :dohh: indulging in holiday sweets doesn't help me. And it'sy tough b/c I refuse to diet and can't jog without spawning let downs! :ouch: I'm surprised your mil and mom even expect gifts from you guys...they know you aren't working! *sigh* I hope you find some great deals! 

Pierce's appointment is tomorrow...dreading his shots! 

Tash you doing ok? Woke up today wondering how you were. 

Hi ladies! :xmas4:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys 
Caught up.hey to all
Il postproperly tomoro xxx 
Flying visit x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Hope all of you are having a great week! I can't believe its just about 1 week away from Christmas and I haven't done my Christmas shopping. :dohh: By the way, I am not much in the Christmas spirit either. It has become so commercialized, but I will try to ignore that and just count my blessings. Here are some pics of Sophia from when she was really tiny until recent.
 



Attached Files:







1980-01-01 00.00.36.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9









1980-01-01 00.05.26-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 8









2013-07-05 18.44.38.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 7









2013-10-24 21.20.26.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7









20131208_172345.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awwww! I love the progression pics Jess! How beautiful is Sophia...I could just squeeze her! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Hey 
Jess she is only gorgeous xx
I second angel she looks very huggable ;-) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:xmas3: 

DH has a nasty cold...he is not doing a good job at preventing the spread of his ailment! Is it too much to ask to wash your hands after blowing your nose?!? :xmas21: I wish I could quarantine him. Off to the Dr's. P felt feverish (prob no thanks to his Dad), so we'll see if he even gets his shots today :xmas1:


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!

Angel, hope P didnt catch daddy's cold. grrr to daddy!! lol Also hope his shots go well.

Jess, LOVE LOVE LOVE the progression! Sophia is just a little doll and I too want to just squeeze her!!!! <3

Lisa, love the outfit.. you look gorgeous!

Leslie, How are you doign hun??? Where are you at now?? CD/DPO????

Jen, I agree with Angel.. do your in laws and fam not realize that you have a baby and no job?? How can they expect anything from you!!! Sheesh!!

Laura, hope things are well with you and Simon. Im hoping that the xmas spirit reaches you and you have a great time this season!

Bethany, where are you!??!?! Hope you and your princess are doing well!!

Tash, hope you are still doing well!

Hope I didnt miss anyone! :oops: and if so, :wave: to you ALL!!!!

AFM~ still nervous for Friday but hoping its the answer to our prayers.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen II, Dee Dee, Leslie any news? Symptoms? 

So Pierce is 26" (average) and 19 1/2lbs (95%). He is a butterball!! I have been told to put him down for tummy time after each diaper change for 2 minutes to accommodate his dislike for it. He isn't rolling over and isn't doing push ups b/c I don't put him down enough. She wasn't worried about it, just wants me to put him down more often. She also said I can go ahead and start him on solids next month (5 months old). She said anything fortified w/ iron, so oatmeal it is! Shots were sad, but I popped him on my ta-ta just after and he calmed quickly. Friggin shots-you'd think they'd have them in a cream or nasal spray by now! Friggin pharmaceutical companies need to get with it! :jo:

Lisa ~ Hope your DD has been active for you!

:xmas6: Jen, Laura, Tash, Bethany, Amy & Jess


----------



## lilesMom

Post disappeared again. 
Grrrr
Angel hugs shots suck 

Amy fx for u honey xxx
V

Hi to all xxx

Simon is much better from his cold today
Hurray
He had 3 tiny meals today.
He is starting to like foid yey.


----------



## jen435

Poor simon :( im glad he is starting to eat again. Hard to see them sick. How are u laura any christmas spirit yet?

Angel im with u shots are horrible. The thought of a metal object stabing u is just wrong! I do same for zoey but she sobs for good hour after :( hope tree turns out pretty and peirce is feeling better. Also daddy should know better then to spread his cold!

Amy fxd for friday! I pray u get anwsers and some how land pregnant this cycle. &#9829;&#9825;

Leslie lisa tash jen hi!

Jess love love love sophias pics she is gorgeous and i too want to snuggle her. Our babies are growing too fast!

Im watching zoey sleep as i cuddle her. Its snowing a ton here and its pretty watching it fall. I should train zoey to nap in her bed but i love holding her and her rooms not as warm. Iwish i could post a pic of my veiws a snowy day sleepin doggy and cuddly baby xxx


----------



## jen435

As for our family everyone expects gifts :/ not just one either. I swear his family n mine think we have money. Zoey has everything handy downed cant they see that??? They actually think its my way of saving. Ha i wish we had it to save. All well.


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, im not sure if this would go down in your family but we do a kris kringle with a limit of $100 each. Before we do the draw we all write down 3 gift suggestions of what we would like and then when you draw you know exactly what to get. It makes xmas stress free and a lot cheaper.

Laura, glad simon is feeling better!

Angel, bubs kicked up an absolute storm yesterday. All day she was kicking and wriggling. Cant believe P is starting on solids already. Feels like a week ago that you had him.
Sounds like your butterball did ok with his shot. Hopefully he can get used to tummy time!

Thank you Amy. Good luck for Friday! Hope it goes well! :hugs:

Jess, cute photos of Sophia. She was so skinny at the start!

Bethany, Leslie :hugs:

25 weeks today!! Its getting a little surreal to think of her actually being here soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Jen I let simin sleep on me half he tine by day.
We both like it ;-) 
That'd really unfair about gifts. Hugs z
We all went fir dinner thus yr instead of gifts.
Easier. Nicer nd ccheaper. 
I think it's weather makes it nit xmasy.
Not kust me saying it xx

Lisa hurray.
25 weeks.
Where does time go to!!!


----------



## Storked

Girls my DH is flying home Friday so I may be able to catch up then. Love you all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany!!! I know how tough it is to be alone w/ the baby...even a quick shower is tough to come by! Thinking of you xoxo 

Laura ~ Glad Simon is liking food and poor buddy w/ a cold. Glad he is on the mend!

Jen ~ Wow, I'm surprised the family doesn't pay more attention to you guy's situation. I wonder how they'd react if you told them you didn't have the money to exchange gifts this year?

Lisa ~ Yay for busy baby Elana (did I spell that right?). How's the middle name coming on---wasn't that a topic? EEE for initials? I meant to comment...she'd be E-cubed! 

Shots are taking their toll...poor fella had hurt cries going on so I broke and gave him Tylenol. Guess the next 24 hours he'll spend on my boobs. I'm just glad I can comfort him and DH is here, apart from his coughing and germ spreading :haha:


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, you were close... its Elena! :haha: No one responded to me asking if Elena Emily was ok :( the girls on my April Rainbows thread thought it was fine though. I think thats what we will go with.... Elena Emily van E***
I would always write the initials as EEVE so i guess thats ok.
Poor little man... mummas ta tax will make him feel better! :haha:

Bethany, Glad your DH is coming home. Hope you're doing ok hun. :hugs:

Laura, Whats the weather like there this time of year?
I would love so much to go to America at xmas time and have a white xmas. It doesn't snow even in winter where is live but xmas is in the middle of summer so its usually warm.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Sorry been MIA. Kinda in that mode where the ttc boards are tough. One snow storm after another here too so I just got home from work after driving on snow covered roads then had to shovel. I'm wiped! Once i am pregnant no shoveling for me!
Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well. Will catch up eventually 

Thanks for asking Amy I am CD 27 today. I always have symptoms that are the same every month :) good luck for Friday! Thinking of you and hoping it's what is needed!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. Xx

We love u Bethany.
Glad dh is home soin. Xx

Lisa sorry. I love that name.
How often do u use initials anyhow.x

Angel poor pierce. 
Simon reacted to these shots too.
He has a break till 1 now thank god.


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos on phone.
Lisa I'm in iIreland. ;-)
We hve rainy windy at the mo.
Sometimes hve snow but not this yr id say.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Leslie xx
We r here when u want to be here hon.
Hugs. Fx fir u xx
Oh how tiring clearing snow xxx


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Sorry been MIA. Kinda in that mode where the ttc boards are tough. One snow storm after another here too so I just got home from work after driving on snow covered roads then had to shovel. I'm wiped! Once i am pregnant no shoveling for me!
> Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well. Will catch up eventually
> 
> Thanks for asking Amy I am CD 27 today. I always have symptoms that are the same every month :) good luck for Friday! Thinking of you and hoping it's what is needed!

I can understand... its hard to still be trying to conceive but you arent alone, Im still here with you!! :) Truthfully, its hard for me too to come in here sometimes because of where Im at (no baby and not pregnant). :cry: You and I will get there hun! When are you testing?? 

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Amy. I know not alone but sometimes I feel like it... I know you understand what I am saying! We will both be there soon :)
Latest AF could be here is the 24th ( that was my last cycle at least) so testing 25th if nothing... Maybe a Christmas present for dh!


----------



## mommylov

Ohhh that would be wonderful!!!!!!!!! Did you do anything different this cycle? How many cycles has it been since your loss that youve been trying? You mentioned that you were going to or are working with your dr now right?

Bethany, we love you and miss you and so happy that DH is coming home. Im sure he misses his girls like crazy!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Angel, you were close... its Elena! :haha: No one responded to me asking if Elena Emily was ok :( the girls on my April Rainbows thread thought it was fine though. I think thats what we will go with.... Elena Emily van E***
> I would always write the initials as EEVE so i guess thats ok.

It's a lovely name! Sorry we didn't reply earlier...this thread can be hot and flooded with post, then cold with nary a peep! I'm almost always lurking around here via an iThing, but often lose track on who I've caught up with. It's never intentional :friends: Have you started a pregnancy journal on here (you mentioned another thread)? I wish now that I would have so I could print it out to look back on :cloud9: So glad Elena is active again! This next trimester is going to fly by!


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> Buttrflyl553 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> Sorry been MIA. Kinda in that mode where the ttc boards are tough. One snow storm after another here too so I just got home from work after driving on snow covered roads then had to shovel. I'm wiped! Once i am pregnant no shoveling for me!
> Hope everyone is doing well and feeling well. Will catch up eventually
> 
> Thanks for asking Amy I am CD 27 today. I always have symptoms that are the same every month :) good luck for Friday! Thinking of you and hoping it's what is needed!
> 
> I can understand... its hard to still be trying to conceive but you arent alone, Im still here with you!! :) Truthfully, its hard for me too to come in here sometimes because of where Im at (no baby and not pregnant). :cry: You and I will get there hun! When are you testing??
> 
> :wave: to everyone!Click to expand...

Leslie ~ I vote no shoveling ever again! :haha: Hope you are staying warm! CD27....almost testing time! I know it can be tough getting on here, but we are here for you. Vent, symptom spot <~~my favorite, ramble, ask questions, fill pages with the events of your day---we'll all be listening and wishing you the best! :dust:

Amy ~ Friday!!! It's almost here and I know it's going to work out beautifully for you! Prayers being sent your way! xoxo

DeeDee & Jen II ~ How goes it?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Do they get their vaccines at 2, 4 & 6 months then a break until 1 yr like they do here? How is Simon? 

I'm going to the lactation consultant tomorrow. My darn right ta-ta is constantly getting a clogged duct (so painful). Hope tomorrow she can pin point why it's happening. Sorry for a billion post...I've been tending to a grumpy P and need adult conversation/contact! Ha!


----------



## mommylov

Lisa85 said:


> Angel, you were close... its Elena! :haha: No one responded to me asking if Elena Emily was ok :( the girls on my April Rainbows thread thought it was fine though. I think thats what we will go with.... Elena Emily van E***
> I would always write the initials as EEVE so i guess thats ok.

Lisa, I second what Angel said. Its hard sometimes and trying to keep up with things on here sometimes. We also are all in different parts of our journey so switching "hats" is sometimes difficult from ttc to pregnancy to babies. I also cant comment on lots of stuff because I havent made it past 8 weeks pregnant so I dont know anything past that point. :( 



xoxo4angel said:


> Leslie ~ I vote no shoveling ever again! :haha: Hope you are staying warm! CD27....almost testing time! I know it can be tough getting on here, but we are here for you. Vent, symptom spot <~~my favorite, ramble, ask questions, fill pages with the events of your day---we'll all be listening and wishing you the best! :dust:
> 
> Amy ~ Friday!!! It's almost here and I know it's going to work out beautifully for you! Prayers being sent your way! xoxo
> 
> DeeDee & Jen II ~ How goes it?

Leslie, I say no shoveling as well!!!! We are in baby mode for you!! heheheh Operation baby in full effect! :haha::flower:

Angel, thanks hun!! I was talking to my mom about it this morning and she brought up something that I totally forgot about. So remember in july 2012 (after my 1st mc & d&C) that dr said that she thought I may have a heart shaped uterus? Then she did the D&C and said that she didnt feel a septum and thought it was maybe more like a kidney bean? Im wondering if there is any truth to that. I have had 2 HSG's though since that and both showed that I had a round uterus BUT my RE explained that our uteruses (sp?) are flat and therefore if there is tissue in the center or something making it more like a doughnut so they may need to remove something in the center of the uterus? Idk.. but thought it was funny that she mentioned that and I didnt know that our uterus was flat. New wrinkle in my brain!

Deedee and Jen II, hope that you girls are ok!


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Do they get their vaccines at 2, 4 & 6 months then a break until 1 yr like they do here? How is Simon?
> 
> I'm going to the lactation consultant tomorrow. My darn right ta-ta is constantly getting a clogged duct (so painful). Hope tomorrow she can pin point why it's happening. Sorry for a billion post...I've been tending to a grumpy P and need adult conversation/contact! Ha!

Oh no!!! is he still having a hard time from the shots? Poor bubs :( and OUCH for your ta ta! What do you think they will say keeps causing the clog?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Do they get their vaccines at 2, 4 & 6 months then a break until 1 yr like they do here? How is Simon?
> 
> I'm going to the lactation consultant tomorrow. My darn right ta-ta is constantly getting a clogged duct (so painful). Hope tomorrow she can pin point why it's happening. Sorry for a billion post...I've been tending to a grumpy P and need adult conversation/contact! Ha!

Yup same here. Xx
Clogged duct hurts a lot.
I got one when I rented that dodgy pump.
Hope she heloz u xx


----------



## lilesMom

Amy I've no clue about uterus. (uteri ;-) ) 
But hopung they can do something on fri to get u sticky bean xxx
Nearly here xx
U will be hone with dh looking after u before u know it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess. 
Hope ur well xx


----------



## lilesMom

Wind and rain has stepped up a few notches here.
Part of rail station got blown down!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa so sorry I didn't get back to you. Both names are very pretty together! Pretty names for a pretty baby. :flower: You are almost to the 3rd trimester!! Things started to move very quickly for me once I hit 28 weeks! So excited for you. 

Bethany, we miss you! How is sweet Lorelei? I would love yo see a pic of her. I am sure she is much bigger now. :hugs:

Angel, I think it is so cute how chunky and cuddly Pierce is! I love chubby babies. And as for milestones Sophia absolutely refuses to roll over. She could if she wanted to, but she actually tries not to. When she is on her tummy, if she starts to get close to rolling over she hangs on for dear life and tries her very hardest to stop it from happening. She is scared to roll over! My older daughter was like this too. Lol. Plus Sophia is doing great at just about everything else, so I figure she will roll over when she isn't scared. But she has been able to sit up for a couple of weeks. I worry about all of my daughters! Its so hard at times to not worry. :hugs: to you and Pierce.

Leslie, your back!! A Christmas bfp would be wonderful for you and your dh!! Fx for a Christmas bfp!!

Hi Laura!! How is cute Simon doing? Give him a hug for me. :hugs: 

Hi Jen. How's your little crawler Zoey doing?? I'm sure she's getting a lot of exercise from crawling. Do you notice her appetite going up? What's her favorite food? :hugs: Oh and if you can't find the gifts your family wants don't stress. Christmas isn't about having to please everybody and getting everything they want. I feel like society at large has forgotten the true meaning of Christmas, its sad. 

Amy, hoping and praying that your appointment goes well on Friday. So sorry you are going through all of this and I am hoping for you to be blessed with a New Years bfp!!

Take care ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry ladies i didn't mean to sound rude before about the baby name stuff. Came out wrong i guess. I understand its hard to keep up sometimes.

Angel, that would be nice to print out the journal after. I didn't start one... I'm just on an April Rainbows thread with other women in the same stage. Maybe printing that one would be nice though. Good idea!
Sorry you have a clogged duct again... does that happen when you favour one ta ta over the other?!

Laura, i remember you're in ireland. I was just saying i would love to go to america at that time of year. I must have been on a ball yesterday with writing things wrong! lol I swear I'm getting dumber by the day! :blush: :haha:

Amy & Leslie, I'm sorry things aren't working the way you hoped. Sending christmas miracle wishes your way. :kiss:

Jess, i can just imagine Sophia trying to roll and backing out half way. So cute!! :haha:

Things are going a little slow at the moment... I'm having a bit of a i feel useless moment. I think i miss working and contributing to the income of the house. I get such bad back pain that i can't do much... i don't like feeling so helpless.

:hugs: Jen and Bethany!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies I appreciate the support.

Amy we didn't do anything really different this cycle. Same ttc difficulties but hopefully we did enough. Mmc was in may and got first AF June 22! First day of our anniversary weekend of course :) so we started again at the end of June. This would be 6th cycle trying again if I am calculating right. If nothing happens I have an appt with the Gyno on January 20 to explore options. If this month is a bust I think I may just chill for January meaning no legs up in the air and same old position...we need to have some fun BD.
Crossing fingers for Friday! So sorry you have to go through all of this but I am certain your rainbow will be at the other end!

Angel would love to never shovel again lol. I told DH I am the only wife out when we shovel. I had to last night though because he couldn't and it was going to ice over. Thanks for the thoughts...I appreciate you all being here. Symptom spotting ...I can list a few : my pelvic bones feel kinda like they are poking ( make sense?), upset stomach, tired, acid reflux ( that is ongoing so unrelated), just started with cramps yesterdayish, more cm than usual but I could be imagining. All seem to be AF signs also so I am not so sure. Will buy a test this weekend to stash until needed.
Sorry to hear about your clog and booby pain :( hope it clears and you get relief. Hope pierce is also doing better after shots!

Lisa I think the name sounds like a good choice. Hope you are feeling better. Weird to think it is summer there while I am freezing my butt off here ;) have you done a pregnancy journal? Seems like a nice thought. I don't keep up enough to do one but seems like a great way to vent and get advice.

Hi Laura I hope all is well over there! Love your Facebook pics of Simon..he is adorable!

How are you Jen? Hope Zoey is feeling well!

Thanks for the wishes Jess. Glad to hear things are getting better over your way and hope that continues.

Bethany glad DH will be back! Miss your cheerleading! :)

You still here Jen and dee dee?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Figured out a ticker Amy!! :) I may change it but at least you get the idea for now!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ The rail station blew over?!? Yikes! Hope you are staying dry :hugs: Any new pics of Prince Milky? 

Jess ~ Scared to roll over awww poor baby girl! Thanks for sharing your stories-I feel better knowing there is a wide range and eventually we'll reach those milestones! :xmas12:

Amy ~ As for my ta-ta...I think she'll watch him nurse and see if he is latching on properly. The pediatrician thinks he might be causing it to back-up, but she wasn't sure. (When it is completely emptied I don't feel any masses <~~Damn Dr Google) I'm sure it's just the way P & I are connecting...he is heavy, so who knows! :shrug: Two more sleeps until Friday!! How's work w/ you taking the time off?

Leslie ~ Those symptoms sound so preggerish! But that dadgum (whisper) _witch_ (stop whisper...don't want to call her over hehehe!) can copy them too :grr: Did your sense of smell become sensitive before? I wish there was a for sure symptom that only came just before a BFP! FX'd for your Santa-baby!! :xmas10:

Lisa ~ Enjoy this time off...it'll be all on you once your DD gets here. Pamper yourself now and get your rest :xmas15:

HURRAY for ticker Leslie!


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, fingers crossed for those symptoms! Hoping for an xmas BFP but if not enjoy your month off in January and have some fun.
It is very hot here today 40 degrees (104F for those of you playing at home) and i don't have air con :( the house is staying fairly cool compared to outside but its going to be just as hot again tomorrow so i might have to go hide in the shopping centre.
I don't think my pregnancy is eventful enough to have my own journal. Ill just print the other group thread I'm in for April babies.

Angel, is it hard to nurse on your non dominant side? I often wonder how that will work... i can't even hold my cats on the other side.
I had a word to my OH today about feeling useless and he made me feel better.

I just made some xmas gingerbread... i should be banned from decorating! haha :blush: I'm not artistic at all!!


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Sorry ladies i didn't mean to sound rude before about the baby name stuff. Came out wrong i guess. I understand its hard to keep up sometimes.
> 
> Angel, that would be nice to print out the journal after. I didn't start one... I'm just on an April Rainbows thread with other women in the same stage. Maybe printing that one would be nice though. Good idea!
> Sorry you have a clogged duct again... does that happen when you favour one ta ta over the other?!
> 
> Laura, i remember you're in ireland. I was just saying i would love to go to america at that time of year. I must have been on a ball yesterday with writing things wrong! lol I swear I'm getting dumber by the day! :blush: :haha:
> 
> Amy & Leslie, I'm sorry things aren't working the way you hoped. Sending christmas miracle wishes your way. :kiss:
> 
> Jess, i can just imagine Sophia trying to roll and backing out half way. So cute!! :haha:
> 
> Things are going a little slow at the moment... I'm having a bit of a i feel useless moment. I think i miss working and contributing to the income of the house. I get such bad back pain that i can't do much... i don't like feeling so helpless.
> 
> :hugs: Jen and Bethany!!

u didnt at all babe, i just felt bad i hadnt responded xx
and i wasnt sure if u remembered i was in ireland or not xx
no offense taken at any of it xx
i know how u feel hon, 
but working isnt the best thing u can be doing right now, 
when u think of it what ur doin is the most amazing thing .
u are making and then looking after a human, :)
plenty time for work later xxx

i also spoke too soon, 
it snowed last nt, just a little :)
should have bet on white xmas , 
i was gonna months back when everyone was saying we wouldnt have one.
too late now, odds be crap :)


----------



## lilesMom

simon had potatoes and chicken there :)
i love seeing him eating, his reflux is much better.
no more spasms.
his hand is coming on loads and now he can move around the floor bits :)
hope all stays good, im so sick of setbacks. 
im so happy he is doing well again :)
best xmas present ever , im starting to feel it :)
just did big online food shop to be delivered tomor , first time doing it.
weather is too bad to take out simon :)
feeling all pleased with myself :)
long may it last.,


----------



## lilesMom

leslie symptoms sound great, fx for u sweetie.
would be bestest pressie ever for u and dh xxxxx

amy best of luck tomro xxxxx
im hoping for great things for u out of this xx
it will be the best day u ever spent if it gets u ur sticky bean,. eye on the prize.
it will work for u xxxxxxxxxx
let us know how u get on when u feel up to it xxx
love u xxx

angel hows pierce doin, xx
simon is good againb thank god xx
hope he is over his shots xxx

love to all. lil man ia awake so may have to leave real soon


----------



## jen435

Leslie fxd for bfp!! Come on santa baby&#9825;

Angel poor peirce how is he doing now. Did u get anwsers about ur clogged ducts? So painful.

Laura snow is pretty but i have way too much here. Glad simons eatting and reflux is better&#9825;

Jess oh no to no rolling! Zoey rolled at 5 weeks but not til 5months did she feel safe doing it alot. Maybe she is just going to take off on u!

Lisa i didnt see a post regarding names. Im so sorry :( I love the initials and the name!! Beautiful!&#9825; i cant believe she will be here soon!

Amy goodluck tomorrow&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;

Bethany hi!! Love ur festive kitty :) horrary for hubby coming home. He must miss u both like crazy!

Zoeys into cords gotta get her!! Ill try o post gain!


----------



## lilesMom

Jess some kids are cautious. 
Don't worry.
She may skip rolling and go rigut to crawling.
They all differ x


----------



## lilesMom

Jen how is zoey.
Is her reflux gwttubg any bwtter?


----------



## aaronswoman79

lilesMom said:


> Jess some kids are cautious.
> Don't worry.
> She may skip rolling and go rigut to crawling.
> They all differ x

Thanks hon. You made me feel a lot better. :flower: The point is she has the strength and can do it if she wanted or tried but she actually stops herself. Oh and she did start to roll over very early. I remember mentioning it on here. She did it a few times, but never again. She was terrified when it happened. So I really am not too worried. My older daughter was like this to. But true, all babies are different. :hugs:

Its almost Christmas ladies!! Is everybody finished with their shopping?


----------



## lilesMom

When Simon was starting rolling he was the same. 
His face would go all startled and he wwould rock back out of the roll.
U coyld yey supported by u slow rolling of u want to get her doung it.
It shows um it's safe and can be fun.
It's important gor simon cos he needs yo weight bear on weak side.


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry lots of typos hope u get my gist ;-) jess xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I want to reply more in depth to each if you, but feel quite crummy :achooo: Pierce must not feel well either b/c he has been über fussy. Praying this is short lived...bracing myself for a sleepless night. 

Hope tomorrow brings good news for you Amy!

Laura ~ Simon sounds like he is on the mend! I pray his condition continues to improve!

:hugs: Will update more when I feel better. My family comes in tomorrow, wanted to be able to wait on them, but guess they'll be taking care of my sick butt!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks angel xxx
Hugs xxx
Hope u feel bwtter soin. 
We are all coming out of. Coldy thing here.
Nit nice feeling crappy and looking after bub who feels crappy.
Humidifier and saline nose drops helped us xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi and hugs to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: to you and Simon Laura.


----------



## lilesMom

How u doin jess? Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm good hon, just awaiting news on Amy's procedure and hoping everything went well. How r u and Simon?


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Same here has amy replied to anyone? Wondering how she is. 

Angel feel better&#9825;

Laura zoeys reflux acts up still :( but shes gaining and loves to eat so im not worried. Shes getting to smart waving crawling trying to test us to stay awake and play at bedtime she coughs yet and im not sure if its fake or real :/ can a six and half month old fake it?? I wish my cell posted pictures :( i want to so badly post em. Are u ready for christmas for simon?? Hope ur spirit lifted&#9825;

Jess how are u and the girls? I bet they are so excited for christmas!

Ok this is going to sound odd but dh and i use pull out method .. with that said i am having extremely hard time lossing my pregnancy weight. I also keep imagiing i feel a baby move in my stomach.... am i losing it??? I never had afreturn so i think my minds playing games on me since i havent lost my belly...m


----------



## aaronswoman79

Our little girls are growing up so fast Jen. I hear a lot of stories from other moms about what their babies are doing. Sophia does that cough thing too, I never thought much of it, just that she is being playful and very cute. So anything is possible. Zoey is an active baby and I am sure with all of those calories she is burning she has a healthy appetite. The way you describe Zoey makes me think she will be athletic and great at sports, she sounds like a very healthy little girl. You are doing a great job. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, why don't you take a pregnancy test, just incase. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Jess thanks! Zoey had this crazy cough since day she was born :/ i really think its just the reflux bc i hear stuff come up. I am afraid of af returning i feel that if i take one she will return. I dont miss her and again i know its just that i havent lost the weight and he is joking about trying recently. As i feel crampy and i know af is around corner after all its almost seven months. I also dont have a test stick at homei used them all up! So def dont want to waste money again!

How are u???


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I'm good hon, just awaiting news on Amy's procedure and hoping everything went well. How r u and Simon?

We r good hon rhanks x
Simon is doing much better thank god.xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Jen. 
Stupid reflyx but glad she is eaying 
And thriving xx
She is adorable x
Jen I feel thqt moving too. Simon sleeps onme 
So I cant be preg blush
I think its stuff moving back into place xx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh and simin totally fake coughs for attention.
He used to do a sound like his rwflux cos he knew that brought me running


----------



## lilesMom

Having said that Jen only way to know is test.
My sis was few months preg with num 2 before she realisedcos of bf


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies! 
I hope everyone is doing well. Christmas is right around the corner! I am happy to have a 3 day week this week :)
Hope you are healing well Amy!
Thinking of you all <3


----------



## lilesMom

Happy holidays xx


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Its so quiet! Guesswith babies family holidays its expected. I wish everyone Happy Holidays!! Merry Christmas!!

Amy thinking of u· &#9825; i really hope ur okay and i found anwsers and good news&#9829;

Leslie anything yet?? How are u?&#9825;

Lisa how are u feeling? 

Angel hope u and peirce are doing well!

Laura so glad simons better&#9825; just in time for christmas.

Jess how are u and sophia? Are u and the girls ready for christmas? How is the oh?

Tash Bethany and anyone i missed hi! I hope all is okay&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!
My OH is on holidays now so we are busy getting baby things sorted and getting things done around the house.
Tomorrow ill be busy baking some gingerbread and brownies for xmas and then hospital appointment and then xmas festivities begin... xmas eve at OH parents place, xmas lunch at my dads, xmas dinner at mums and then boxing day at OH brothers place!! Lots of food and lots of driving for me while OH gets to drink.

Wishing you all a very happy christmas! :kiss: :hugs:
I imagine things will be quiet for the next few days.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie any news?? :test:

:xmas3: Ladies! Merry Christmas to you and yours! :xmas9:

Still have a lingering cough, but am much better! Pierce has the occasional cough, it's so sad. We are certainly on the mend though! Was so nice having my parents, brothers and sister in town this weekend (talk about a house full!). Hope your homes are full of warmth and laughter over these next few days :xmas6:


----------



## jen435

Lisa sounds lovely!! :) Merry Christmas! Being oh DD is aokay this year!!!&#9825;

Angel sounded like lots of company! I am glad ur both feeling better&#9825; merry christmas to u & pierce!

Leslie fxd for a christmas miracle&#9825; merry christmas!!

I hope all the new babies enjoy family friends and their first christmas! I hope to be saying that to everyone next year!

Merry Christmas Ladies&#9829;

Amy thinking of u!&#9825; i hope ur doing okay.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ladies I may be completely making these things up and jinxing myself....
I haven't gotten AF yet. Usual is around cd 33 and last month was 34 in which I got very early in am hours ( today is 34). Both have passed. A few days ago my face started to clear. my face has been terrible with hormonal acne since my d and c over these few months and it finally changes. Then last night the crampy feelings have somewhat turned to the stretching and pulling. I know it can go either way within the next few hours but I am hoping my brain isn't just thinking crazy! I even have a plan if I get a BFP with wrapping and putting under the tree for DH. My thought is to test tomorrow morning while DH is sleeping. My friend is telling me to test today but I am worried my pee will not be concentrated enough :)
Thank you for listening to me vent because I really needed to!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys 
Happy christmas xxx

Leslie that sounds great.
Here's hopung for u xxx
Best crimbo pressie ever xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I agree with Laura...what an AMAZING pressie that will be! :dust: FX'd for a true Santa Baby! :xmas6: :baby: 

:dust:

Yay for prepping baby things Lisa!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies. Will update tomorrow.
Was feeling kind of warm tonight so took my temp and it is somewhat elevated...not by much but I wonder if I could be getting sick. I sure hope not! I wonder if that would throw AF off. My brain won't stop thinking :)

Hope everyone has a merry Christmas and enjoys time with family and loved ones!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies!! :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's Christmas! Hope Santa has been good to each of you!

Leslie what's the word?? I'm anxious for you! Come on :xmas6: :baby:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lol I'm somewhat frustrated with a possible tmi....I got up at 4:30 am and had to pee but didn't think of testing then because I figured I would wake up again and be able to. Woke up a little over an hour ago because so nervous I couldn't sleep. The other thing that is nervous right now is my bladder so i can't go yet. I hope I can go soon because if it's positive I wanted to surprise DH! Kinda comedic and annoying...nothing new for me though. I will be keeping you in suspense ( and myself)!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bfn :( I don't get it. I guess I just convinced myself again. So where is AF is the question...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Noooo!!! :brat: Maybe it was a bad test and or your pee was diluted?!? Darn Santa! :gun: :xmas6:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hadn't really drank anything and held for 4+ hrs. Better not be a bad test! I haven't seen a positive on frer ever so not sure.


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry the test was negative Leslie :hugs: has AF shown her face or are you going to test again?

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas and getting spoilt.
P looks so cute Angel! 

My christmas was great! Baby got spoilt... all the gifts i got were for her! haha thats what i wanted though.
She decided to jam her feet right up in my stomach and ribs for a few hours yesterday... it was so painful.

I had my midwife appointment on xmas eve and everything was fine. HB fine, blood pressure same as last time. Bubs was sideways though which the nurse seemed to think she should be headed head down now. Not sure if thats good or bad. She also commented on the ultrasound that showed my low placenta. She said where mine is sitting is quite rare so she is not sure what its likely to do. i don't think anyone is hopefully is going to move.
do you think the baby can fit head down if my placenta is there in the way? my OH is getting worried there won't be enough room for her in their coz I'm quite narrow. I told him my tummy will just stretch to fit her but i don't really know.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. 
Happy xmas. 

Leslie I'm hoping just too early.
Or too diluted for bfp xxx
No af yet means ur syill in xxx.

Lisa Simon didnt go head doen gor ages.
He did turn in loads of tine.
Ur tummy will eexpand for her chick.
Dont worry xxx 

Love yo all.
We haf a lovely day xxx


----------



## Storked

Just jumping- Merry Christmas girls!

Angel, what a happy boy :)

Leslie, BOO TO BFN! Hoping the test was wrong.

Lisa, yay for presents for the babe!

Love you girls!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hope everyone enjoyed the holiday! I am back to work today and wishing I had an extra day off :) I can't believe 2014 is around the corner

Glad you are feeling better Angel and hope you enjoyed first Christmas with pierce!
How was Zoey, Sophia ,and Simons first Christmas? - hope the mommies enjoyed as well!

Bethany your Facebook pictures are adorable!

Laura I have never heard of crimbo... Where does that come from?

Lisa glad you enjoyed your Christmas and your appointment went well.

No AF yet today and 3 days late. I have decided if AF doesn't come by Sunday I will test. I only have one frer and two digitals. These frers better not be a bad batch! I've been hearing some bad things about them lately. I just don't want to be in limbo.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey leslie.
Not sure bout crimbo. IIts just used here x
I found free crap.
Internet cheapies were giving me bfp long before frer 
Here's hoping x 
Hi to all. Xxx


----------



## jen435

Leslie fxd for bfp :dust: i hate that ur in limbo but sounds to me u should call frer and complain about the batch. Sounds to me like theyd send u a new box out. Im anxiously awaiting

Pierce is soooo cute!!!&#9825; how was ur day?

Lisa yay for family and baby stuff!! Ur little girls already spoiled :) as for head down zoey turned all the time til a week before i had her. So sometimes it doesnt happen til right before labor. :)

Jess how was christmas for the girls??

Zoey has four new toys a hippo with balls ...seasame street phone ...stacker ...and books that have her name on it with a reader. Not much but no one wanted to buy her stuff bc shes small and doesnt know better :( we got her a pink wagon jumperoo (used) zoo toy and bath toy. Small christmas. Hubby got me fuzzy socks which are nice a warm and kobe got a bumble toy he loves it! I got dh his game headset. His mom got everything plus alot more that she wanted and so did my bil n sil... along with my parents. Im thankful for my dd dog anddh :) praying i find a job asap!


----------



## jen435

Laura love the pics!! So glad simon loved his gift!! :) 

Bethany hi!! Ur dd is a doll and u look wonderful and seem to be happy dh is home!! Horrary


----------



## jen435

I had a huge post. Prior to the last two i posted grr i hate the way the disappear :/ all well i tried to reply but forgot alot that i wtote. Sorry :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen I will def complain to frer if it's a bad batch. I have a digital I will use with frer if I test again Sunday because that would be cd39... Same time I got bfp last time! Back to work right now so will chat later. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx

Jen sounds like zoey got lots. I'm sure she is happyxxx
Simon got lots from us but nothing very expensive.
Got bits from others too but lots of little things.
They don't need loads at that age.
Xxx

Leslie fx for u xxx

I'm on my new tablet ;)
Hoping no more dissapearing posts .

Love to all. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Lisa xxx


----------



## Storked

Leslie, willing AF to STAY AWAY! Wish I was near- I have some wondfos that you could go crazy dipping :)

Jen, sounds like a good Christmas! I just got Lorelei some books for Christmas :) I hope you find a good job soon too honey <3

Laura, a new tablet? Woohoo! How is Simon?

I want to go to the bookstore tomorrow! Want to collect I Spy books for the babe.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! Sorry I havent been on much. It's been a bit if a harder recovery than I thought it would be. Nothing was really found aside from a little tissue on my left ovary. My re said that it wash enough to cause any issue though. They did a uterine biopsy and we are still waiting on results for that. I have a post op appt tomorrow at 11:45 so hope to get some good news and answers. Fx!

Leslie, eeeek I hope you post that bfp soon hun!!!

I hope you all had a wonderful Xmas with loved ones. I've been thinking if you all and feel so blessed to have met you almost a year and a half ago! On to 2014 and great things for everyone! Xoxo


----------



## Storked

Amy, hey honey how are the holidays treating you?
I hope that this has been just what you need! I am sorry you don't have answers but am crossing my fingers for super fertility for you now. Love ya!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Bethany :) My parents are visiting until the 31st which is wonderful. They got here the day after my surgery. Just a little tender but doing much better. I'm not confident that this procedure did anything other that just confirm that I don't have endometriosis or fibroids or things like that. :( uterine biopsy I think will tell us something and if not then I guess god is just not wanting us to have kids :(


----------



## Storked

God would not be that cruel. A rainbow will come and light up your life. It will be an incredible miracle <3 I cannot wait for that day to come for you and Leslie.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Praying 2014 is the year for your rainbow Amy! I'm glad your parents are in town...I hope you heal quickly! :hugs:

Leslie ~ Come on BFP! I admire your patience for waiting to test again...being in limbo would make me nuts :wacko:

:dust: :dust: for you both (& Jen II & DeeDee)

Laura ~ Hurray for a new tablet!

Jen ~ Zoey's Christmas sounds wonderful!

Bethany ~ How's that baby girl doing? How are you? 

Jess ~ How was your Christmas?

Lisa ~ Your DD has time to turn, but sounds like your placenta is going to prevent a natural delivery. I imagine they'll schedule a c-section, did the mw mention that again? 

Tash ~ Any word? How are you? 

:wave: Hope I haven't missed anyone! xoxo


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, they are waiting for the 32 week ultrasound to confirm what the placenta is doing and then i imagine they will schedule it after that.

Leslie, hoping late AF is a good sign and your bfp is a few days away!
boo to being back at work!! new years soon so another day off!

Jen, thats no very nice that people didn't buy things for zoey coz she's to small!! She should get the most presents from them! Money was a bit tight in my house to so i only told my OH to buy me a chocolate stocking. Ive been buying lots of baby things tho so i was happy with that.
Hoping you can find a suitable job soon! 

Laura, yay for new tablet! was that a xmas present?
love the video of simon... he sounds so excited and happy! 

Bethany, how are you going? must have been nice to have DH home for xmas... you all look wonderful and happy in the photos! :)

Amy, hoping that little bit of tissue was all that was the trouble and you can get your bfp now. You more than deserve your LO after all you have been through. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Jess, hope you had a wonderful xmas with your family! :hugs:

:hugs: everyone!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen sounds like Zoey had a great first Christmas and things went well with the family! Fingers crossed for you for a job. Will you be looking for anything or something in your field?

Thanks Laura yay for new tablet! My iPad still has disappearing posts but I hope your tablet is an exception! I'm getting annoyed with some of these pop up ads grrrr.

thanks Bethany! Wow already NTNP #2... Ready for another one already ?;) I am still loving your pictures

Amy thanks! Glad you are feeling ok and I hope this is what you needed just like hat Bethany said. 2014 is your year! Are you taking off this month? As frustrating as it is things happen when they are meant to. I know you are meant to have children and it will happen soon and be totally worth the wait .

Angel don't worry it is driving me nuts haha! I'm just worried if I don't wait I will get another bfn and be out of tests. I could test tomorrow but my brain is saying to wait until Sunday. Hope you and the family enjoyed your holiday!

Lisa hope you are feeling well. Sounds Elena ( hope I spelled that right) will have everything she needs! Yeah being back at work is a bummer but at last today is Friday and I get Wednesday off for New Year's Day.

Jess hope you enjoyed your holiday with the family!

Actually have to get ready for work. Have a good Friday everyone!
AF 4 days late still!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, no lie I had major baby blues at first. Recovery was hard for me. But I feel more on top of my game now!
Now as for the wicked witch of the south....STAY AWAY! IT IS BFP TIME!
Happy Friday lovey :)

Lisa, how was your Christmas? You are close to the wonderful third tri- is the time flying yet? And how ready do you feel?

Angel, my child is being stubborn. After doing mouth exercises I got to where I can nurse her with a shield without her hurting me- but now all she wants is her bottle. A battle every time. Just now she started screaming so hard that she made herself cough. She won that round and got her bottle. Boo.
I am doing pretty good these days :)
How are you and sweet Pierce?

I need caffeine. Sigh.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/0973753d5004ff13231f4fa239e41a99_zps78facd27.jpg


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany! I missed you hon. :flower: hows sweet Lorelei doing?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks ladies for your kind words! :)

Leslie, yes we are taking this month off. Im still temping but my temps are all over the place which was to be expected. I only have a general idea of what my RE did but will find out more today and with the pain and healing we just decided it wasnt a good idea to try this month. I hope that it doesnt delay my cycle and that we are into the next cycle soon! Are you going to test again today? AF better stay away!

Bethany, Im sorry you are having trouble nursing. Seems like between you and Angel and Laura (forgive me if I forgot anyone) bursing is not as easy as I think it will be :( I hope that things get better!!! love you loads!!!

Angel, how are you and Pierce doing?? Have your blocked ducts healed? Hope you are doing well hun!!! Love!!!!! <3

Laura, how is Simon doing? xoxo

Jess, how are things going with you and dh? Im hoping that he is still maing an effort and that things are going well. Kisses to you and Sophia!

Jen, hope that xmas wasnt too bad (family wise) and that you were able to enjoy the holidays as a mommy this year!

Lisa, hoping that the issue with your placenta isnt bad. I know its unsettling to hear something you dont want to hear from drs but I hope that these little hicups are just that...hic ups. :)

Jen II & Deedee, you ladies still around? Sending :dust: to you!

Hope I didnt forget anyone but if I did, please forgive me. Love you girls!!!


----------



## lilesMom

On phone cos tab not charged 
Busy day. Teeth are running our house atmo.
Or rather lack of teeth 

Amy. I hope u gwt gpod news at app xxx 
Hugs xxx

Love to all. Il come on properly tomoro if
My lil man letsme


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I'm starting to get a little excited about how late AF is!!! Cant wait for you to test again.

Bethany, my christmas was wonderful thank you. Cant believe its over already. Time is flying but it feels like its going really slow at the same time. I do and i don't feel ready... but I'm not stressed! i feel like i will know what to do when the time comes.
Im so glad that you are feeling better. Do you have any tips on recovery?

Amy, I'm hoping nothing bad happens also... I've been googling a bit today which has scared me a little.

Laura, hope Simon is coping ok with the teething. :hugs:

So as i said I've been googling a bit about complete placenta previa this morning and am now a little worried... there isn't a great deal of info out there but from other forums I've read it seems to be a matter of 'when' i bleed not 'if' i bleed. All the women seem to have bleeds and have to go into hospital and some have to stay until birth and some don't. I haven't had any bleeds and now i don't know if i can make it to the end without a bled. Feeling worried! :wacko:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I hope this break allows your body to reset :flow: How'd your appointment go? As for my ducts, well, turns out I didn't have a chronic milk blister issue rather a callus that was blocking the ducts! A testament to NOT follow all you read on Dr Google. I was using a wash cloth and caused my nip to toughen up :ouch: Nursing is work, but sooo worth it. Don't just listen to our complaints, I have 100 pros to nursing stories too, no bottles, boobie fixes any & every issue (hence a 20lb 4 month old), late night feeds are a cinch, poos are regular, his doting stares. Girl I'll be here to cheer you through the rough patches...you can always call me <~~I know you are going to have your LO, this is my +ve forward thinking! :hugs:

Leslie ~ :rofl: There I thought you had will-power, but it's all to preserve test! Hehehe! The suspense is making me anxious, I can only imagine how you are!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Step away from Dr Google! Your DD is safely tucked away. Push what you've read to the side and enjoy the moment. Worrying isn't good for you, so if your brain is running scenarios, call your Dr and get some peace of mind. I'll ask my sis and see what she says about it. :hugs: Sending peaceful thoughts your way! 

Laura ~ can you post pics of Simon on here? I want to see the babies ladies!!

Who is going to win the lotto so we can all fly and meet up at Laura's place? (Like how I picked Ireland for us?)

Jen~ When do babies teethe? 

Bethany ~ Glad you are back on the saddle! Those blues are a bear to shake! How long is your DH home for? Woohoo for working on getting baby girl to take the ta-ta! Can you put her on to pacify after a bottle? Or half bottle, then boobie? I'm sure you've tried it all. These rascals love it fast and they know the ba-ba makes their belly full quickly! And did I miss that you've already started ttc #2? 

Any big plans ladies for New Years?


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys 
Lisa I was just thinking about u.
I presume u know to be very careful bending and don't lift things 
That's usually what may cause a bleed. 
I do angel cards and stuff 
Felt like I should warn u. 
Prob felt that just cos u were worried xxx 
Look after urself AMD u will be fine.
Do u hve stairs in ur house? 
Sorry for seeming weird. Xx 
If ur ever worried get checked by doc to put ur mind at eawe.
I went to hosp twice with simin. 
All was fine but I felt bwtrer checking xxx


----------



## mommylov

Had a huge update written and I guess I didnt hit post and closed the window.. :(

In a nutshell, my luck is still sh***y. Nothing was found wrong and since there is nothing to "fix" and no explanation, RE suggested for us to consider IVF. 1. Its super invassive 2. Super expenssive and 3. I have issues with MC's so no guarantee that Ill even keep it. We didnt even get to meet with the RE today, just the PA who checked my stiches and vitals and blah blah blah. DH and I talked about it in the car and bottom line, Im not ready to go the IVF route. I got pregnant three times (twice naturally and once with Clomid & IUI). If there is nothing wrong with me then why cant I get pregnant? It just leads me to think that god hates me and doesnt think that DH deserve this happiness. I just dont know what to do or what to think or how to feel right now. So sorry to sound so down. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god Amy. 
Hugs xx 
It's not hopeless xx
They didnt find anything to prevent u having kids either xxx
I'm still hoping it happens for u now when u can TTC again xx
If it was me I would give it at least 6 cycles natural with meds xxx
I'm so sorry Amy.
Xxx hope u can start to feel bwtter soon xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa u don't hve to hve a bleed. 
Ur goona find lots on internet who do cos women who don't
Post less xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, sorry they didn't find anything. as you said you have got pregnant before so its not hopeless. You will be blessed with a LO soon enough. You have to hold hope that it will happen. :hugs:

Laura, i don't have any stairs. I am taking things quite easy but its hard to know how easy is acceptable. I think I'm going to stop walking the dogs coz they pull if they see other dogs. Can i still do cleaning and washing safely!? its hard to know. Im not holding to much confidence in the hospital at the moment coz they told me i could exercise and have sex and didn't warn me to take it easy at all but everything i read on the internet including Australian government websites say not to do any of that.
Very true about the good stories posting less... i should stay away from the forums and just read the medical info websites i think.
Thank you for thinking of me!! :) :hugs:

Angel, i will stay away from Dr Google i promise! :haha:
Let me know what your sis says... thanks for that! 
New Years ill be sitting at home on the couch keeping the dogs calm when the fire works go! haha
Are you doing anything?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura. Hows Simon today? Did you mention he is teething. Have any teeth started to break through yet? Sophie has no teeth yet. Wish you ladies could post some recent pics of your los since I don't have facebook. So what do you ladies have planned for the New Year?

Amy, you aren't going to ttc this month? Are you and dh still gonna bd sometime around ov time? Just for the fun of it? Or are you taking a break?

Lisa, just try to take it easy like Laura said. No heavy lifting for you hon. And try to stay away from dr. Google, all that will do is cause unnecessary stress.

Angel, how is Pierce doing with his tummy time? He looks adorable in the pic you posted, what a beautiful smile. :hugs: to Pierce. 

Leslie, I so hope this is it and you get your bfp!! FX af has just started her 9 month vacay!! 

Bethany, I can just imagine how cute and big Lorelei is getting. Shes about to celebrate her 2 months, how exciting! Sorry about your bf problems. Is she still getting breastmilk everyday? Your an awesome mother hon. I gave up when Sophie was 5 weeks old. My milk was all dried up by then.:hugs:

Hi Jen! Me and the girls had a very nice Christmas. They were all spoiled. Me and dh bought some learning toys for Sophie. It wad so cute watching her unwrap her gifts. I will try to post recent pics asap. I hope Zoey is doing great. Sophie is getting so big, almost 29 in. And close to 20 lbs.

Hi Tash, hope your pregnancy is going nice and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy :hugs: Like Laura said they didn't say you cannot get pregnant either. Time to go old school :bunny: Dust off the OPKs, pick up a CBFM and get to :sex: Ditch the Femera, cycle monitoring and IUI! Thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry you are going through this Amy. I know you were looking for answers. The good thing is there is nothing terrible that they found. Because you have been pregnant it seems that natural cycles worked best. I know how hard it must be to see this, but you will be blessed with your little one. I'm just sorry you have to deal with so much pain along the way :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have to agree with Angel, Amy. Isn't it a good thing that they found nothing wrong with your uterus? I don't understand why your doctor is suggesting ivf after 6 cycles trying. Wouldn't she suggest trying ivf if you actually had fertility problems? Why doesn't the re tell you that your test results are good and its just taking your body a bit longer to get pregnant? Doesn't she think its good that they found no problems in your uterus? Im sorry hon, I'm just trying to be positive for you because you are so down right now. I know I'm nobody to talk, and I hope you don't take offense to me giving my opinion. I know at this point you probably have more questions than answers. I am happy they found nothing wrong with your uterus, but at the same time I am sorry you are left with not having the answers you need. You have every right to be angry for what you and dh are going through. I'm so sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx
So much for no posts going . doh!!!
Lisa my sil had it on 2 prey.
Both natural births but induced even though she was told c section xx
She had bleeds on one bub and all turned out fine xxx 
Try not to worry.
I must have had a dream about u cos I woke up thinking tell u be carefully.xx
Def don't walk dogscxx
Don't lift anything espeacially off the ground.
Sounds like or doing it all.
I think bed rest is only if you h ad bleeds hugs xx
U will be great x 
Love to all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Bfn frer and digital 5 days late :( this really doesn't make ttc easy.
I'm questioning whether I should still stay away from certain foods and meds because I have no clue what is going on!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ I love that Sophie tried opening her own gifts! She is so tall...I bet it's still hard to dress her! Are your other girls doing ok on Christmas break? How is home schooling? Does your Mom get over to help you much? Pierce and tummy time are hit or miss...I give him a minute and try entertaining, but if fussy starts to escalate I flip him over. I'm ok with him not crawling or rolling yet...I like I can put him down and know where he is! Ha! 

Lisa ~ I think the dogs might be too much if they are pulling...be careful!

Leslie ~ What in the world?!? No BFP, no AF...is this normal for you? :shrug: You see the Dr next month, right? You must have ovulated really late! I know you don't want the added pressure, but perhaps a month of OPKs would give you insight on when you O? Just a thought...hmmm. 

Jen, Bethany :hugs: to the girls.

Laura ~ :hugs: to Simon

Amy ~ Sending rainbow wishes your way! 

Tash ~ Heelllloooo??? Any word on her ladies?

:wave: errrbody!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey xx
I think cos of typo my meaning may be crossed .
Lisa I mean u seem to be doing it all right xxx
Just in case. It read a bit funny.


----------



## lilesMom

Posting cos on phone.
Havent had time to sort tablet. 
Lil man is a wee bit of a cranky monkey.
Il post pics soon when um more together ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie coyld still become bfp.
Some people dobt hve enough toll a week r so late.
Hopung it is xx 

Hey to all xxx


----------



## Storked

Jessica, hi! Lorelei is doing good. Still mostly a formula baby- thriving on the stuff!
How is miss Sophia? And how are you?

Amy, never ever apologize for sounding "down." Life is hard and you are entitled to your feelings. I know that it is great that they can find nothing wrong but also incredibly depressing because you want there to be some answer, some reason, something to fix.
I wish that I had answers for you love. I really do. I believe that you will get your miracle. It isn't fair that you have been going through this heartbreak and I hope that soon it will end. But please don't give up. Don't give up on the rainbow. 
Wish I really was the Stork. I'd be sending you two babies. :hugs:

Lisa, when the time comes you will definitely feel ready. It gets so exciting at the end :)
I second what Angel said about enjoying the moment and your pregnancy! It is hard for us not to worry though :hugs: wish I knew more about placenta previa!

Angel, little stinker nurses much better when she isn't tired. After she has been asleep for several hours she will nurse with minimal complaint. When she is tired and grumpy she doesn't want to have to work for her food. I try bullying her but she won't have it lol.
You didn't miss anything- just changed my little status under my name to NTNP #2!
Pierce sounds like he is thriving! What can you do about your callus honey?

Laura, how is Simon doing? Hope he got over his grumpiness :)

Leslie, my first BFP was a late one- hoping that that is the case for you! How are you doing?

Getting new glasses in a couple of weeks. Very excited!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys.
I feel so sorry for simon . his gums are killing him.
Stupid teething.
His reflux is creeping back too.
Prob need to up zantac again.
He is a great little guy though. Not complaining much really 
Just wants to be in my arms all the time which is doable ;)

Wouldu be happy if u got bfp now Bethany.
Are u aiming towards or away from ov time xx
Just curious cos part of me aches to be preg again but I know its not a good idea
For simon and for me.

Love to all xx

Amy hope ur ok sweetie xxx


----------



## Storked

Laura, anything to give him gum relief? Enjoy snuggling with your boy. Baby snuggles are the best <3
I'm not sure how I'd feel if I got a BFP now. I figure that maybe it wouldn't feel real.
Not sure if I am ovulating. Still haven't had AF. And have only recently begun to BD again :)
Hard not to be baby hungry when they keep growing. I want Lorelei to be my tiny baby forever


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No Angel being this late is not normal for me. Will be quite annoying if AF does sneak up on me. Still not here though. Yes I see the doc January 20 so after this will figure out next steps and am thinking about OPKs so I am least understand when I ovulate. To be honest I have a shy bladder and of course this is hard even for pregnancy testing. I will speak with doctor then decide. How are you and pierce? I like your new avatar pic!

Laura you are so sweet to be thinking of Lisa and giving all these pointers...such support! Sorry Simon is cranky and having issues with teething :/. Hope he is doing better!

Lisa hope you are feeling well and less anxious! When do you have your next appt with the doc or scan?

Bethany how late was your first BFP? Do you know anything about it being bad if BFP takes longer? I just know nothing about it other than HCG levels are lower. I'm gonna call the doctor if no AF tomorrow and mention a week late and see if they want to do a blood test or what. I have one digital left waiting for Wednesday.
How are you and Lorelei? Is the hubby home for awhile now?

Hope all is well with you and the girls Jess. How are you and your husband doing?

Amy thinking of you and hope you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I was about a week late with my first BFP! I don't think that it is bad if it takes longer- could be that that cycle you just ovulated at a different time, you know? I have known women from church who have gotten early BFPs and some who have gotten late BFPs. Course who doesn't wish for the early ones?
Those blood tests are amazing. It will be an exciting day when they figure out how to get us to do them at home for cheap.
Crossing my fingers because this is very promising! *rainbow dust*
The babe is good, sleeping in her rock n play right now. Husband is home until his work visa comes in for his new assignment :(


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Laura, anything to give him gum relief? Enjoy snuggling with your boy. Baby snuggles are the best <3
> I'm not sure how I'd feel if I got a BFP now. I figure that maybe it wouldn't feel real.
> Not sure if I am ovulating. Still haven't had AF. And have only recently begun to BD again :)
> Hard not to be baby hungry when they keep growing. I want Lorelei to be my tiny baby forever

I'm putting bonjella on his gums and letting him gnaw on my knuckle ;)
Yeah I can't believe simon is 7 months.
In one way I cant wait to him talking but then he will be big 
I'm waiting till he is at least one anyway.
Gotta lose weight and fix my liver hopefullyvtoo.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie late bfp prob just means late ov and late implant. Not bad at all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon to day
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131229_094429.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20131229_094412.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20131229_094319.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20131229_094329.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

Some recent ones
 



Attached Files:







1499611_10202927124248661_509053616_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









1499457_10202927128608770_804393169_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









1514996_10202946307168222_911662952_n.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









1452577_10202993663912111_1633812833_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









1521432_10202962456931956_839712160_n.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well ladies if I did of late then I would say we didn't catch anything because we stopped BDing cd 18 so couldn't see that...only HCG raising slow. I could have sworn I would get AF today with how I am feeling but I guess time will tell. I want to eat cocktail wieners on New Years unless there is a good reason I shouldn't !:) 

When/ where is DH's next work assignment Bethany?

Lovely pictures Laura!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That meant to say ov late not of...autocorrect grrr


----------



## lilesMom

Say if u ov n 18.
Plus 10 for implant
Then a bit for hcg to rise.
What day did u test.
And it wasn't first pee.
So I'm thinking u still could beheres hoping x


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura I'm still trying to hold onto hope :) I tested Wednesday at two days late and yesterday at 5 days late. It was FMU though. My first BFP I did in evening I didn't even know about FMU then


----------



## lilesMom

I think once or pee isn't diluted by drinking lots its OK.
I've heard of lots of people getting bfn till week or more late so hopefully xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Simon is so handsome and such a big boy Laura!!:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess. He is a great little guy x 
How ye all?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh look at that sweet boy!! He is so cute! :cloud9: That Santa suit is adorable. Give him big hugs from me! 

Leslie ~ I really hope the Dr draws labs tomorrow...FX'd for a shy bean! No Lil' Smokies (pigs in a blanket) for you on New Year's Eve! We won't talk OPKs just yet ;) :dust: :dust: I hope 1/20 (my anniversary) is used for an initial prenatal visit! :crossingeverythingihave:

Lisa ~ Last New Year's I was sick as a dog, so luckily I didn't have to drive my tipsy DH around! It can be quite annoying being the only sober person at a party full of those who've over indulged in spirits! :dohh: I asked my sister about placenta previa...she said you are your best advocate, she was in a rush but said one really uncommon type involved a vein being in a bad place, but said your Dr would've told you about that. Sorry it's not much help, but basically said to proceed as normal using your best judgement and to ask ask ask questions at your appointments. No sense in worrying if you don't have to doll! :hugs: 

:wave: ladies!

Bethany ~ Boo for DH's leaving! Mine is leaving for a few months in February :sad2: So Lorelie sleeps several hours already? I'm jealous!


----------



## Storked

Laura, Simon is adorable! Bet you can't resist kissing his sweet cheeks :)
I am the same way- can't wait for L to be bigger so that we can go out and play and all that. But I do love those baby snuggles. <3

Leslie, the whole ovulation thing is such a mystery. I hate those dang OPKs. Never got a positive one. Still cheering you on girly!
He goes to Venezuela next. Ugh.

Angel, sorry that your DH is leaving too. Hate for them to miss out on watching the babes grow- not to mention it is super handy to have someone else around who can take the kid while you shower, right? 
Afraid to jinx myself but Lorelei can indeed sleep for several hours. Mostly she parties all night and sleeps all day. Lately she mostly sleeps on me, which I love except that I hate sleeping on my back. My DH keeps saying that I will accidentally squish her and other nonsense. He doesn't know what I know- my body is hyper aware of her being on my chest. I wake up with every sigh and fart out of her tiny body. But it is worth it because I just love to hold her. Kiss her fuzzy head and go back to sleep.

About to call it a "night" guys lol. Which is a shame because I really would like to see Frozen during matinee. Boo.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!

Angel, thank you so much hun for checking on me over the weekend!! Im still processing everything and still trying to get it together and make decisions. But one thing I know is that Im not ready for IVF. We do have an appt on 1/13 to discuss the procedure and just get more info about it and also to see what my RE has to say. We would actually be talking with him that day so I think that we will feel better after that appt. Hope youre feeling much better now and that your cold is long gone!!! 

Bethany, Im so sorry that DH has to leave soon. :( I dont know how you and Angel do it! You ladies are just so strong and you know that we will be here for you and be checking up on ya!!! We have said this a million times, but I SOOOOO wished we lived closer together!! One of these days, we will have to plan a trip and all meet up somewhere with our LO's (hopefully I have one or two myself by then). It would be so awesome to not only meet eachother but see our little ones together! :cloud9:

Laura, Simon is such a cutie pie!!! Thanks for sharing pics! He is getting so big. Seems like yesterday we were looking at your bump pics!!! :)

Lisa, I can understand you being scared but I hope that all is ok. Seems like you are working with a good dr. Like Angel said, ask ask ask ask ask questions and trust your gut when in doubt.

Leslie, WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!?! Im praying youve got a shy bean in there too! Also with regards to possible late O, sperm can survive in your tubes for up to 7 days so there is still a very good chance that you caught the eggy! I hope that Angel's anniversary is your 1st prenantal appt too!!! :D

Jess, thanks for your sweet words hun. Im thinking that my RE is just being more aggressive in wanting to go the IVF route. I can understand and appreciate why he is suggesting it. Im just not ready to go that route yet. As for not trying this cycle, because of the Lap/Hsy and a longer recovery than expected dh and I just decided that it would be a good idea to wait a cycle. My stiches are still sore (all three incisions) esp my belly just still feel pretty ripe. :( This next cycle we were thinking of doing another IUI. I have been taking my NeevoDHA and FA but I had stopped the Aspirin but added that back into the mix last week. Im 33 and just feel like time is not on my side. With every month that goes by, Im second guessing my decissions and just praying that my choices each month arent pushing me further and further back. :( How are you doing??

Jen, Hope things are well with Zoey. <3 Thank you for your kind words and prayers as well hun! xoxo

Tash, DeeDee, Jen II and anyone Ive missed... hope you ladies are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hugs,hope or not sore soon. Xx
I still don't believe u need ivf.
Hoping ur next cycle TTC works xxx

Love t all. 

Lisa wherecu gone.
U OK xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, thank you so much for giving me a better understanding about what your plans are for this month and now I understand your re is just trying to help you to have your rainbow baby as soon as possible. I feel in my heart that you won't have to go the ivf route because you got pregnant 3 times already and just need extra help with your pregnancy. So I am hoping that soon enough you will find yourself pregnant and have a healthy pregnancy. :hugs: I know you and dh are going to be amazing with you children. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie I so hope that you will be surprised with a late bfp. Keep us posted hon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, little miss Sophie is doing so much better on tummy time, she is scooting around and trying to crawl. I was making a huge mistake the whole time. I only put her on tummy time in her crib and on the bed and she hated it. I never put her on the floors because they are hard wood. My mom got us some of those floor mats for babies, the ones that are like puzzle pieces with the abcs and she loves being on the floor now. She never liked being on tummy in the crib or bed. I can't believe I didn't realize it lol. Another thing, now she had started to roll over from back to tummy but only when we are not looking. When she is in her crib and we look away all of the sudden she is on her tummy, maybe she will grow up to be a magician. Hehe.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, 
I'm at work so can't properly reply but wanted to let you guys know that AF is creating in. I am getting streaks in toilet paper and started feeling very crampy and headachy. Happy limbo is over but angry that this cycle carried on for so long. Glad my doc appt is coming up and I can chat with her about these issues. Ovulating this late is stressful!
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry I'm a bit behind ladies...let me try catch up now

Leslie, that is frustrating that AF is showing up so late. I was hoping this was it for you. I hope you can get some answers at your appointment.
My next appointment is my glucose test on the 8th Jan and then midwife appointment on 21st jan and then 32 week scan on 6th feb to find out what my placenta is doing.

Amy, :hugs: Try not to worry to much about time. the stress is not worth it. IVF will work later on if you need it. You have all of us praying for you and you will get your LO soon enough.

Jess, yay for Sophia! You won't be able to stop her now. :haha: Im trying to find a play mat that just one large rubber mat and I'm having a hard time. I want to put the mat on a carpeted area so i didn't want the puzzle coz i thought it would be harder to clean up spills on it. The only on i can find is awesome but its $299!!!

Angel, i haven't really been to any drunken parties while pregnant. I can imagine its very annoying though. My OH enjoys having me as the designated driver! I'm not really a big drinker normally though so i don't really mind. Im finding driving is getting hard at the moment to twist to check for traffic etc.
Thanks for checking with your sis for me. I just need to take it step by step and not over do it and try not to worry. 
The umbilical cord is actually attached in two spots and has small loop but i think thats different to what your sister was saying.

Laura, Simon looks so cute!! He looks like such a happy boy. Thanks so much for thinking of me. Ill try not to worry!

Bethany, Sounds so cute sleeping with Lorelei. I could confidently sleep with my baby and know that i would never roll on them as well. Besides for the fact I'm a really light sleeper i used to sleep with my puppy when he was super tiny and never even came close to rolling on him. I did have to protect him from my OH though.
I hope your DH won't be gone to long. I bet he hates being away from you both as well.

Jen, Hope you and Zoey are doing well hun. Any new years plans?

AFM - My hips are in agony today... about to go have a bath to see if that helps. Im thinking maybe coz my yoga class is on xmas break so i haven't been for a few weeks.

Bump update 26+3 weeks
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aaronswoman79

You look amazing Lisa!! Wow what an expensive floor mat. The one my mom bought was only $13. She's a bargain shopper. I think I'm gonna go out and buy a bunch more of those. The mat is huge also. FX your glucose test comes out good hon.

Angel, how are you and Pierce? Is he getting any teeth yet? I think Sophe is teething. She is starting to refuse the bottle and I am starting to think her gums are sore. When do you have to return to work? How long is your maternity leave for?

Bethany, how is Lorelei? I have always had the same issue with Sophia when she is sleepy, she gets lazy to drink her bottle. I have to keep finding ways to wake her. She has gotten better with feeding as she gets older, only lately she has this love/hate relationship with the bottle. Do you keep track of how many ounces Lorelei takes in everyday. I've been doing this since Sophie was born. Its more of a habit I think because they monitered her formula intake in the NICU and I just continued to do it out of fear that she wouldn't gain well. It doesn't help that she has never been a huge eater so I worry about her weight gain especially because the nurses made this huge emphasis that she should be eating no less than a certain amount according to her weight. She goes through these phases that she is just not interested in eating much, especially because she suffers from reflux. Right now she is about 19 lbs or so at 6 months (adjusted age 5 months), so I think her weight is fine for her age. I think the NICU visit has made me focus and obssess a little too much on numbers. I think I should start to relax a little. Sorry about the rambling. :wacko:

Jen, I hopd you and the family are doing great. How is the job search going? Give Zoey a kiss for me.

Hi Laura, I still can't get over how cute Simon is, and another thing I forgot to mention. He looks like the picture of health and happiness. Whare a sweet little boy. :hugs:

Natasha? Hope your pregnancy is going great hon. :hugs:

So what plans do you ladies have for New Years Eve?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Have you ladies heard about the 13 year old girl who had her tonsils removed and went into cardiac arrest and eventually went brain dead? It is so sad and scarey, especially since Natalie had the exact same surgery at the very place this happened, Children's Hospital Oakland. It is so scarey how this happened from a Tonsillectomy. That poor child, I can only imagine what her family are going through.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ladies quick question and hopeful for advice. AF is still streaking when I wipe but not full blown yet although I am feeling the cramps. Wish it would stop being tricky. Would you say it is ok to start drinking my diet soda, take Advil, and eat things tonight I shouldn't if I were pregnant? I am so careful about not doing anything wrong and never know when I can cross that line.


----------



## lilesMom

I don't know what I just didbut I lost my post and locked up my tablet . doh
It kept asking me to speak .
Stilgettin used to it.
Man awake now


----------



## mommylov

Hey ladies, just wanted to drop in real quick and wish everyone a very happy ans safe new years!!! Heres to 2014 being wonderful for everyone!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Happy new years amt xx

Happy neq years all zx

Simon just half said baba.
I always say. Mama. Dada baba to him.
I was saying baba and he was staring at my mouth to learn 
He then said ba ;-) really clear and deliberate.
He repeated afterme 6 tines 
Happy mommy ;-)


----------



## jen435

Amy happy new years!! :hugs: heres to starting 2014 with a miracle soon&#9825;

Bethany how sweet! As she grows ull get to cuddle her on ur side!

Leslie im not sure :/ i wish i had proper answer. For cramping take tylenol to be safe maybe? I did bleed a little before bfp thats why im having a hard time anwsering. I wish our bodies wouldnt trick us :/. I hope u know soon&#9825;

Jess hurray that she likes the floor!!! :) i have two of the cheap abc mats for my hard wood floor. Love them even with her spit up on them. They are easy to wipe.

Im tryin to pump zoey is wakin and kobe is tryon to play :/ guess its time to get moving i am havin company tonight and have tons to do.

happy new years!!!


----------



## lilesMom

He has been making sounds fir ages.
He gas different sounds for different things.
But this is first deliberate copy. 
I know its not a full word but its great.
The area hus stroke was in can affect speech so it's brilliant sign.


----------



## jen435

Lisa love love ur bump!!
Angel hi i hope u and peirce are well&#9825;
Sorry for improper post


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Leslie 
Any update xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura great news about Simon talking. Correct me if I'm wrong but Simon seems to be hitting all of his milestones on time if not early. I remember you telling us how he started sitting up on his own very early. None of my children were sitting up unsupported as early as Simon, not even my oldest daughter who was a very precocious baby. Could it be he has been healing very quickly from his stroke? Are they even sure he has mild cp? I think you may have a little genius there. I love to hear about Simon thriving and how great he is doing. He truly is your little miracle baby. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you ladies have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy new year ladies! Sorry for confusion I did get AF it's just light and I get paranoid about taking meds and eating certain things because I guess you never know. I have started spotting so slowly getting to normalish


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Not cycle day 1 just yet though...


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks hon xxx 
Yeah he is doing well thank god.
Clever lil man. 
He def has cp.
His right hand especially is far behind his left.
But he compensates really well and 
Is really responsive when we play and do therapy together.
He is the best ;-)
Hope ye r all well honey xxx
Happy new yr 


Leslie new yr fresh start xxx 
Rainbow bub xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well I would have to say his physical therapy is doing wonders not to mention he is a resilient little man, isn't he. Glad he is doing well hon. Have a Happy New Years! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ What a Houdini Sophia is! Didn't take her long to master rolling over! And yay for play mats! We have a Nook Lilypad and I often wish it were bigger to facilitate scooting (should he ever decide to prop up on his forearms haha!). As for my work---I'm at home. When I got pg I figured I would no longer assign myself classes, so I'm just coordinating schedules from home. I'm in the midst of scheduling for spring now. Quite the challenge when Pierce's sitter/nanny isn't around...I need an extra set of hands! 

Leslie ~ Booooo to AF! Take whatever makes you comfortable. :friends: That dadgum :witch:

Bethany ~ Hold that baby girl if it gives you multiple hours of sleep! I hear every squeak out of Pierce when he is in his crib, so I can only imagine what it would be like to have him on my chest. 

Jen ~ Enjoy your company tonight! What a multitasker you've become! 

Laura ~ Baba!!!!! His first true word! These babies are hitting some amazing milestones! How exciting! :cloud9: 

Amy ~ Thinking of you...I can't wait to see what more the RE says. I hope you can do IUI and back it up with some good old fashioned :bunny: and I'm talking the babamchickabowwowwow style :bunny: I think you are making great choices :hugs:

Lisa ~ I think your pics are making me miss my bump! I must have hit my head :haha: Can't believe I'm thinking that way! Hope you are staying cool in the summer heat!

Tash, Jen II and DeeDee :hugs: Hope I haven't missed anyone!

So my DH had 2 friends come for a surprise visit. Nice of them to be spontaneous, I remember those days, but we have a baby and "partying" is not in our cards! A friggin heads-up would've been nice. My DH dropped them off at our friend's bar, let's hope they stay out until tomorrow. Tons of hotels out there *hint hint* 

Meanwhile, I am thankful for 2013 and all it had to offer (the challenging moments and the miraculous). Now I'm lacing up my boots for 2014 because it's time to chase down a couple rainbows for our beloved Amy and Leslie! :dust: :dust: Happy New Years ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Have you ladies heard about the 13 year old girl who had her tonsils removed and went into cardiac arrest and eventually went brain dead? It is so sad and scarey, especially since Natalie had the exact same surgery at the very place this happened, Children's Hospital Oakland. It is so scarey how this happened from a Tonsillectomy. That poor child, I can only imagine what her family are going through.

Just saw this on the Today Show this morning...how awful and heartbreaking!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy New Years ladies!! I am so thankful for all of you. You have been such a great blessing in my life!! :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

U too jess xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope everyone has had a great New Year's Day! Any resolutions?? 

:dust:


----------



## lilesMom

To be happy ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

I cant remember if I posted thus aalready but Simon copied mom today.
Woohoo ;-) I said mama he said mom.
He sqid it a few tines and then later in front of my sis too ;-)


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, let me remind you how painful it is! haha I cleaned the house today and i can barely move now. My hips have stopped working and my back is in agony. On the plus side i think my nesting gene is starting to kick in. Got the whole house cleaned, all the washing done and the nursery is nearly done.
I don't have any resolutions this year... I'm as happy as i could be right now and i don't need anything more. Although i will be on a mission to lose this baby weight as soon as I'm able. Do you have any resolutions?

Laura, how cute!!! i can't wait to hear my LO say mum! You must be so proud of him

Thank Jess! Do any spills go through the gaps in the puzzle mat? i don't know if i can justify spending that much on a mat. Although i just saved $300 on the draw for her room. happy new year to you also! :hugs:

Leslie, how are you feeling? So annoying AF was so late. Here's hoping your appointment can offer some help.

brb to finish... gotta pick up OH from station


----------



## Storked

Amy, I am thinking that 2014 is going to be your year! I'd bet on it! Love you <3 take care of yourself 

Jessica, Sophia will be walking before I know it! :)
Why did that little one pass away from getting her tonsils removed? I had mine taken out when I was very young- they put in my first ear tubes then too. Poor child :(
I haven't been keeping track of how much formula she eats but I should because I am curious!

Leslie, so sorry that the damned witch showed! 2014 is going to be your year too. Definitely indulge in what you were holding back from. I hope you had a great holiday :flower:

Lisa, love your bump! Making me miss mine. You will miss yours too once she is here :)

Laura, bet that you are just over the moon excited for Simon to be talking at you! He will be saying that he loves his mum all too soon <3

Jen, how is your girl? And your pup? You are amazing to still be pumping :)

Angel, what happened with the friends who were rude (anyone who shows up on my doorstep unannounced is rude in my book lol)? How are you doing?

Happy new year ladies :)
Went book shopping with my husband and we browsed the children's section and they had books with titles like "Bedtime Stories for Girls."
Um, what? What makes it *for girls*? Like boys can't enjoy a story if it has fairies or princesses? Like girls can't enjoy stories with dinosaurs and bugs. Sexist I tell ya!
Do you ladies have any resolutions? I am hoping to lose my baby weight and read more. Already have a book under my belt for this year :)


----------



## Storked

Thought I would share a picture of my Lorelei pie. I have some where she is grinning but they are dark. And one I took when we went to Hellmart that is really funny but she looks sad/bored so I won't share it either lol.

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/dc2d9d9f49c96f9f01c641bea0f3d82a_zpsd64488b1.jpg


----------



## mommylov

Happy New Years ladies!!!!

Bethany, your little munchkin is so adorable!!! <3 

Leslie, 2014 has to be it for us! Im sorry that darn af showed but Im REALLY REALLY REALLY praying this is her last visit for a long time for you!!! And yay for Simon copying mommy!!!! :)

Jess, lots of love to you doll! Hope you had a wonderful NYE!

Lisa, 2014 will def be special for you and dh! Hope time flies and she is here before you know it.

Angel, how was your NYE? As for resolutions... Im sure you guessed it... GET PREGNANT! lol 

Laura, hope you enjoyed your NYE snuggles with Simon!! :)

Jen, lots of love to you and Zoey!

Tash, Jen II & Deedee.. dont know if you ladies are still lurking but happy new year!!!!

Hope I didnt miss anyone :oops: Heres to 2014 bringing wonderful things for us all!!! Couldnt have asked for a better group of ladies to start the year off with! Love my cyber sisters!!! :friends:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, Lorelei is adorable, beautiful eyes. I love how her thighs are filling in, so cute! And my daughters like dinosaurs!! But it is interesting to see how radically different little boys and girls can be. My daughter Natalie is so girly, loves makeup, barbies, and dresses. But at the same time she likes to play with mud and get dirty lol. 

Laura, Simon is so clever!! Before you know it, hes gonna be talking in sentences!

Hi Jen, hope you are enjoying the holiday season with dh and Zoey.

Angel, I agred with Bethany, that was a tad bit rude of your dh friends. But looks like your dh handled the situation very good.

Leslie, lovely bump you have! As for the mats, I put Sophie down wthout a diaper due to a bad diaper rash. She peed right on 2 of the mat pieces and I did clean it quickly but it didn't go through or on the hard wood floors.

Hi Amy and Leslie happy New Year! Praying for both of you to have New Year bfps!!

Natasha? Hope everything is going well for you and with your pregnancy.

:hugs: to you all!


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Lorelei is so cute!! Love the outfit and headband too! :)
Everything seems to be very 'boy' or 'girl' for babies. They should definitely mix it up. My OH found these dinosaur toys he really wants to buy. Although i think they are more for him! lol

Thanks Amy! Are you on break from work at the moment? How is work going?

My hips are in so much pain... They usually hurt but cleaning the house yesterday killed me. I can barely walk today and they are aching so bad.
I don't know what to do... i feel like I'm doing all the things i can.
Any tips?


----------



## jen435

Amy love ya also and this IS the year for you also!! You and Leslie!!! I keep praying&#9825; as angel said bring on the 2014 rainbows&#9825;&#9825; 

Laura how awesome he said mom!! Zoey hardly talks and only says umm and i think yea... should i be worried?? 

Any of the babys crawling or lifting themselfs up to a stand? Idk when all that happens but zoeys been tryin to climb her toys and they fall over it scares me. Idk what to do to help her...

Bethany shes gorgeous!!!&#9825;&#9825; great resolutions! I want to lose my baby weight but dh is trying to concieve again. I only wanted one but now im like another would be okay... except extra weight :/ all well babies are blessings but this mom needs a job :/


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen Zoey is almost 7 months right? Just make sure to be right around her when she pulls up to standing. Sophia can also pull up to standing but it really scares me because she could fall. She can even stand alone balancing for a few seconds. But I don't encourage it. I don't want her to injure her head. As for crawling, shes not doing that yet. She was born almost a month early so doc told me not to expect her to do certain things the same age as her peers. But so far she is doing very well. She doesn't even look like she was born early. People always assume she is a few months older. Don't worry about Zoeys development. She is doing fine. She will be walking in no time!! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh and Jen, from experience with my other 2 daughters, all babies develop skills at different times. My first daughter (almost 14 now) was very very precocious. I didn't compare Natalie's development to her and Natalie did indeed develop slower than Alyssa but once she hit a year there was no difference between their development. Natalie is just as bright and intelligent as Aly. As long as Zoey isn't delayed there is nothing to worry about ( I know, easier said than done).


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ What a sweet sweet baby!!! She has such a sweet face and that hair...aww! Yay for reading...I can't find the time, I'm jelly!

Laura ~ What a relief that Simon is talking...no stopping him now! 

Jen ~ Zoey is pulling up...and ttc #2, what progress!! :cloud9: I imagine the babes getting bumps on their heads will be par for course. I'd just stack pillows around her and make her environment safe, but I really don't know what the right thing is :shrug: 

Jess ~ Sophia is so strong, already pulling herself up...seems like yesterday she rolled over! These babes grow quickly!

Amy ~ :dust: & :hugs: ditto for Leslie

Lisa ~ Oh the aching bones-ouch! I used to sleep sitting up with my legs crossed Indian style...I did forget that part!

Afm & Pierce & uninvited house guest: P did a good little push up today during tummy time and has suddenly this amazing head control. Guess tummy time is paying off ;) House guest :grr: I've nothing good to say about the situation...they did move furniture around for me, but the "annoyed" is out weighing their one act of "responsible." I need a house further from the beach...maybe I should go stay at a hotel? :whatisupwithrudepeople:

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## mommylov

Oh no angel?? What did I miss? What house guest is this? Hope things get better Hun and that they stay out of your way!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Amy. DH had 2 friends (one is his 27 year old nephew) from his home town pop in for an impromptu visit. They called Monday and said, "Our plane gets on at 3p." I thought they were kidding...I should've said, "and which hotel shuttle will be picking you up?" :dohh: It's tough with a baby who refuses a bottle, I've become a prisoner to my own room (nursing). I'll survive....at least in here I don't have to pretend to be nice. <~~~tough for me to do.


----------



## mommylov

oh yikes!!!! What were they thinking?? 1. who does that and 2. did they not know that you have a baby to tend to??? How long are they staying for?


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany Lorelei is gorgeous xxx

Amy hope ur neq yrs was fun xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa maybe it's time for physio.
Hurts but gives relief.
Swimming is the best xx 
Hugs.


----------



## lilesMom

Jen I wouldn't be worried hon.
He is copying sounds. 
He doesnr really know what he is saying. ;-) 
Zoey will surprise u soon. Xxx
Thats what Simon was doing until new yrs eve.
Vowel sounds mostly.totally normal.
Id love another but m gonna wait cos Simon needs all mt time. X
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel when are they leaving.
Id be furious. 
Id tgey get embarrassed I would whip my boob out all the time to get rid of um ;-) 
Not fair to be stuck in ur room x


----------



## lilesMom

Jess glad Sophia is doung great xxx


----------



## jen435

Angel yikes about guests i hope they leave soon! I cover up and sit in corner in living room while nursing at home. I refuse to lock myself up even when my husband has company over. I feel its my home but dh is always home with me. I hope they leave soon! Hurray for peirce seemslike he is doing so well!!! :)

Jess ur so right! Sounds like she is


----------



## jen435

And half my post deleted!!! Grr

Doing well! Ur right that all develop at there own pace! :)

Lorelie is gorgeous&#9825;&#9825; 

Zoey is sick :( horrible cough and congestion. I know ill never be financially ready for another but with handy downs nursing and making my own baby foods (most stuff) im only spending on diapers really. So hopefully itll be okay.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen just curious do you puree the food or mash it up? Im looking into buying something to puree food. I have a magic bullet, think thats good enough? What is Zoeys favorite food? I found this simple recipe of steamed and then pureed broccoli, potatoes and then pureed with cheddar cheese (all organic preferably). I'm just worried the cheese and broccoli will give her gas. I hear babies love the potatoes, broccoli, and cheese. So sorry Zoey is sick. Sophia has inevitably gotten sick from her 2 older sisters twice but thankfully she just had a runny nose and got over it very quickly. Its my daughter Natalie who got bronchitis many times and she has asthma.


----------



## jen435

That recipe sounds delicious! I am afraid to give her cheese and brocolli due to gas upset belly. She loves strawberry yogurt and butternut squash. Ive made her chicken carrots and peas too pureed. I use the bullet its perfect. So ur fine :) i do mash and dice up bananas strawberries carrots potatoes etc for her thou. She gets.yogurt melts cheesepuffs cookies for snacks. Shes great at mashing foods with her two teeth and jaw. Sophia will have a strong immune system im sure! I gave zoey a vapor bath with lots of steam in the room tonight. Ive been nursing her gave her lots of cuddles. Hopefully she will get better soon. She has a swim class starting on wednesday so im really hoping she can go since i cant be refunded :/. 

How is everyone? 

Leslie and Lisa hurray!! We are fb buddies!! So glad u found me :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thankfully the guys leave tomorrow!! :happydance: Laura I totally should've whipped my boobs out! I bet my DH would've been quick to send them to a hotel at that point if they didn't on their own! Lol! 

Jess (or Jen) ~ Can babies have broccoli before 8 months? I've read conflicting stories :shrug: Pierce starts oatmeal tomorrow!! Pediatrician advised veggies (orange, then green) before fruits. I'm excited to cook for him! Let me know how you like the Magic Bullet Jess. I have the Beaba Babycook, but think my magic bullet would do just as well. 

Jen ~ Poor Zoey. So sad when they are sick. My advice is to nurse nurse nurse! And how exciting for swim lessons!

TGIF ladies!!


----------



## jen435

That recipe sounds delicious! I am afraid to give her cheese and brocolli due to gas upset belly. She loves strawberry yogurt and butternut squash. Ive made her chicken carrots and peas too pureed. I use the bullet its perfect. So ur fine :) i do mash and dice up bananas strawberries carrots potatoes etc for her thou. She gets.yogurt melts cheesepuffs cookies for snacks. Shes great at mashing foods with her two teeth and jaw. Sophia will have a strong immune system im sure! I gave zoey a vapor bath with lots of steam in the room tonight. Ive been nursing her gave her lots of cuddles. Hopefully she will get better soon. She has a swim class starting on wednesday so im really hoping she can go since i cant be refunded :/. 

How is everyone? 

Leslie and Lisa hurray!! We are fb buddies!! So glad u found me :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Good point Angel. Thats one of the reasons I'm afraid to give the broccoli to Sophie. I've read conflicting info about cheese too. I read cheese is much easier to digest than milk. And thats why it is ok to give baby cheese earlier. But I read the aged cheeses are easier to digest since they are mostly lactose free. Interestingly ( I'm not sure if this is actually true) I read that in the UK they recommend giving cheese at 6 months and here it is recommended at 7 to 8 months I believe. I guess it is mainly up to our judge and if our babies digestive system can handle it. I might try to give the broccoli, potatoes and cheese once to Sophie and let you ladies know how well Sophie handles it.


----------



## jen435

Im waiting on brocolli. And cauliflower wouldnt want to risk an upset belly.

Lol angel ur too funny. I think im getting sick now too :/


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well, when I email her doc he got back to me (very attentive doctor) and he said as long as she is 6 months old it is purely up to me about the broccoli. All babies are different and can have a reaction to any food. But I understand where you are coming from Jen. Zoey seems to have a very sensitive tummy, so you do whats best for her. I remember you started feeding Zoey solids well before I started to feed Sophie so you have a good idea what is good or not for your baby. She has 2 teeth? Thats so cute, Sophie is not near having any. I wonder when her teeth will come in. 

Angel, tell us how it goes feeding Pierce. Hope he likes his food. Sophie loves to eat way more than she likes formula. The problem is she doesnt like to bottle feed. She wants to feed from a cup and not a sippy cup but and actual cup. Since she doesnt have the hand eye coordination to feed herself with an actual cup (she can do it with a sippy cup but doesnt really like it) and not to mention she would choke or make a huge mess, we hold the cup, bring it to her mouth and she sips it. Its time consuming but she loves it. I guess she wants to copy what us "big kids" are doing.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hope everyone is having a good start to New Years.

Amy I'm thinking of you and hope you are doing well! Sounds like you have a good plan moving forward and I so hope that your BFP will appear very soon! Maybe a valentines day BFP? :)

Angel I loved what you wrote about Amy and I am helping us chase our rainbows. It really meant a lot so thank you. Have to try to be positive and think that 2014 will be it. If anything I will see the doc on your anniversary and look forward to starting the dialogue of what might be next! 

Jen I don't know if I missed this but you are ttc #2?? I tried to look back but couldn't find it! If so that us great news! Also so happy we are fb friends! I love looking back on your pictures of Zoey.

Bethany hope all is well with NTNP and with Lorelei :) thank you for the cheerleading. The picture you posted on here is beautiful. Any news on when DH might be leaving? Must be so frustrating.

Lisa I'm sorry you are in pain and having anxiety. I hope that the suggestions from here or fb are helpful and you get some relief. You look good either way! ;)

Jess hope you, the girls, and DH are doing well and had great holidays!

I guess the other ladies must have disappeared? Hope you are all doing well if you do pop by and read!

CD 5 and AF just disappeared. This is actually less than before so I am hoping maybe I am regulating. For me it is sometimes difficult to figure out when cd 1 is because I start off so slow. Hoping to be more relaxed this cycle and try to bd three days a week or so but not be so crazy about exact days. I guess because of the long cycle this past month we need to focus to keep going later as well.

On a random other note has anyone watched orange is the new black? My brother has let us use his netflix and we just finished the first season and got somewhat addicted. Quite interesting.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry Laura I forgot to add ya :) I love your New Years resolution! Sounds like a great one for us all. I enjoyed your video you posted to fb. So precious. Hope Simon is feeling well


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie thanks xxx
We both still hve our colds
But he us eating and drinking away so not too bad ;-)
Glad af is gone. Xx
TTC tine before u know it


----------



## lilesMom

Girls. I hve given Simon broccoli and cauliflower.
It does create wind but a little mixed with potato seems to be ok.
His fave dinner so far is baked beans with sauce washed off pureed up with potato and peas and his milk.
He adores any fruit but apple on its own doesn't suit him
Nor do blue berries.
He loves chicken carrot and potatoes.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Spoke too soon AF decided to trick me and come back.
Sorry you guys are not feeling well.


----------



## lilesMom

I sound so irish .
Its all potatoes ;-)
It seems to suit him with his reflux.
Rice cereal doesn't .
Milk doesn't seem to suit him either.
I'm gonna let it out for few months.
So no cheese.
Porridge he loves.
Strawberries he loves and pear and peach.
He has had beef and liked it .
He cant get tge hang of how to drink from a cup at all.
Must try again.
The other nt he called for my glass of water so I put it to his lips and he was so happt.
Maybe I should try a real cup.

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no Leslie.mine nearly always takes a day off in middle too.
Silly af xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, thanks so much for the detailed list of food Simon eats. All babies are so unique to what they like and how their digestive system reacts to food. Maybe Simon is like Sophie ( Simon & Sophie, their names have a nice ring together) and wants you to feed him sips from a big cup like a big boy. I think they see us doing it and want to mimick us. The good thing about the cheese, if you decide to give some to Simon when he gets older, is that it is far easier to digest than milk and some are lactose free, the more aged the easier to digest. Sophie hasn't had cheese yet, hopefully it won't cause upset stomach because I'm sure she will love it as did my 2 older daughters.

Leslie af can play tricks on our bodies. I'm hoping this year your af takes a 9 month vacation. 

Hi ladies! Have a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yummy! Daddy giving dinner!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

:headspin: Guest are GONE! :headspin: We were worried the storms would cause them to get bumped from their flight, but alas they were upgraded to 1st class (only seats they had available) and off they went! :plane: Buh bye! Pierce did well with his oatmeal today. DH gave him breakfast & dinner, I did lunch. Pierce was very interested and excited about the whole process! So now what's this about sippy cups? When do you introduce it? 

Laura & Jen ~ Hope your colds are easing up! 

Leslie ~ AF is a pain! Def focus on BDing later since your cycles are +28 days. 35 day cycle means O should be around CD21. I'm hoping your visit to the Dr is productive (well, I really hope you'll be preggers (implanting by then)). And I am on board for chasing some rainbows with you!! We are here for you to vent, ask, advise, ramble, worry, cheer, be positive or negative ;) 

Jess ~ What a quick response from your Dr. Makes sense to give it a try if Soph's tummy can handle it! P is a gassy boy, so I wonder if I should avoid feeding him foods that are known to cause gas? 

Bethany, Amy, Lisa :howdy:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel my cycle was 40 days this time around ugh. I don't know if this is a one time deal or not because before this it was generally 32. Anyway we will try to stretch out bd. Because you said I can ask whatever I have a way in advance question ( because I worry about pregnancy before it happens). I saw on another thread someone saying she would not have sex when she is pregnant next time alrund in the first trimester ( in the ttc after loss forum). Are you not supposed to have sex early in pregnancy?
Again thank you for all your kindness.


----------



## xoxo4angel

40 days :dohh: That's a long stretch...I wonder what delayed it? Were you taking any fertility supplements? I hope it regulates or just goes away for 9 months!

Unless advised otherwise by a Dr, sex is totally fine at any point in a pregnancy! In the end it's highly encouraged! :bunny:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Maybe stress made it wonky? Only thing I changed was taking more calcium and I don't see how that could do anything. Glad your guests are gone! Did you get a snow storm also?

Thanks! Good to know about sex during pregnancy. I did read that if you have recurrent mcs it may not be advised the first trimester but I don't know how accurate that is or what could actually happen.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Pierce looks so cute eating, I am so happy he is liking solids!! He lost a lot of his hair, correct? Sophie has grown a lot of hair its coming out dark golden/ ash blonde and its sticking straight up!! Lol. Does Pierce have any teeth yet? Sophie has no teeth, not even near having teeth.

Sophie is beginning to crawl, cruising around on her mat. Tummy time has really done it for her. Shes rolling really easy now and army crawling, scooting and just about to crawl. I'm worried though because it is super hard to keep the house clean with my other 2 messy daughters and Sophie is picking up things almost as small as a chocolate chip and she puts everything in her mouth, so we have to keep the house extra clean!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Perhaps it was stress/worry that prolonged your cycle. As an FYI a Vit B Complex to boost fertility and ate lots of berries & legumes (fertility foods). As for BDing and recurrent loss I suppose it'd be advised against as a precaution. The cervix is highly vascular and spotting can occur afterwards, which can be VERY frightening. Or the potential for contractions...there are many variables. 

Jess ~ P did lose his hair. He has a ton of peach fuzz that never shows in pictures (guess its cause he has a big melon!). No teeth yet here either. When do you know teeth are coming? He puts everything in his mouth, even chews on his blankets (he's our billy goat). Guess we need to childproof the house before he gets mobile. I bet it is tough keeping things out of Sophie's reach w/ 2 older ones. I bet she just wants to keep up w/ her sisters! She sounds like she has just taken off over night! How has Natalie been with her lately? 

When does a baby's eye color change? 
:wave: ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, as for teeth coming in it depends on each baby. Some babies have sore or swollen gums and can be like that for months without any teeth. For others it can happen over night relatively painless. Right now Sophie shows no visible signs of any teeth coming in but I notice her taking the bottle much less and she looked in pain when drinking her Avent bottles so went out to buy the Dr. Browns which she seems to be taking much easier. As for eye color, thats a confusing one. Genetics are pretty weird. I hear most stay the same at about 6 months but some babies eyes change even years later. Both of my brothers were born with blue eyes, one stayed blue and the others eyes turned green at age 2 and stayed like that. I was the only one with dark brown eyes and by the time I became a teenager they turned to honey brown and eventually hazel (light brown mixed with light green). Sophie threw us for a loop. She was born with blue eyes ( I think you can see them in one of the progression pics), then they turned grey and for the last 4 months they have been a beautiful hazel and seem to be getting lighter. What makes it interesting in our case is that my husband has jet black hair (so black it has a white reflection in the sun) very dark brown eyes, and dark skin (he looks almost mediterranean). So when he carries Sophie around it looks like he is carrying a little white baby.lol. We notice people look at her then dh and then me and it happens A LOT. Sophie is 3/4 Salvadorean but took a lot after my dad (he was blonde hair blue eyed). Genetics are tricky but at the same time amazing.

Hope all of you ladies are doing great this weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel pierce is uber cute in his pics 
So happy looking x
Simons hair is only visible now cos it's fluffy and blonde ;-)

Simon can shuffle a little on tummy and rotate a bit.
He is bound to be a bit behind though. 
He is doing well.
We hve bought baby proofing stuff ready to be put out when he is moving more.

Our cats hve to be banished o utility.
One has worms. Gross!!!!!
Plus its bwtter for Simon when he is on floor.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess so cute she is moving about.
It did happen fast xx
What age can u put um just on floor?
We hve wooden floors and tiles.
So he is always on his mat.

Hope everyone is well xxx
Hoping to see Leslie and amy with bfps early in 2014.
Xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies, sorry I'm not keeping up. Im trying but my brain isn't letting me! lol I haven't been sleeping well so I'm sure thats not helping and my hip and back pain is bad!
Just wanted to check in and tell you all I'm thinking of you. Hope those of you in the blizzards are keeping warm.

:hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Eek for the cat having worms! Easily treated, but safer to keep them away from Simon's things for now. As for being on the floor, once they get moving I doubt we will be able to keep them on a mat or area rug...Decland, my nephew, only crawled on hardwood floors and was just fine (his knees toughened up like the pediatrician said they would). Do you have a daily routine w/ Simon? I'm still just doing things as they are needed (playing, naps, feeding...).

Jess ~ Genetics are really interesting! My neighbor has 3 daughters and they don't favor each other at all (body type, hair and eye color all differ!). Pierce's eyes still look like my Dad's, born frosty blue (as are my bro's & sis'). I've my Mom's blue eyes and my DH has Crayola green. I was anxious to see what happens w/ P's eyes, but it may be awhile, thanks for letting me know :) 

Lisa ~ Sorry you are having a tough time. Can you go to physical therapy to help ease the pain? My gf had to go for her hips and it helped her tremendously! 

:dust: To Leslie & Amy! (Jan = Halloween babies!)

( PS I saw on Horsey's journal that her water broke! )


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Maybe stress made it wonky? Only thing I changed was taking more calcium and I don't see how that could do anything. Glad your guests are gone! Did you get a snow storm also?

No snow here...was 62F today. Will drop down to the 20's by Tuesday. Weather here is always wacky. One minute they call for :rain: then :coolio: seldom we get :xmas7: it's def :loopy:


----------



## Storked

Lisa, I totally understand your OH about the toys! I keep buying picture puzzle books that Lorelei won't be big enough for for a while...but I pull them out to look at when I am bored :)
Do you have SPD honey? With all your pain it sounds like it. Big hugs!

Amy, I think 2014 is going to be an amazing year for you- it is an even number and I think that even numbers are lucky! (And logical)

Jen, how is the job hunting going? Did you say that you were TTC again? SQUEE! That is very exciting! Everything will work out :kiss:

Angel, I read when I nurse and bottle feed :) Currently reading Gulp by Mary Roach and loving it! Btw, did you know that Sarah Addison Allen has a new book coming out this month?
How does Pierce enjoy his tummy time? He sounds like he is doing great! Loving his picture. How messy is feeding?

Jessica, that is too cute about Sophie wanting to drink from a cup! What a sweetie pie :)

Leslie, I keep hearing that Orange is the New Black is great but haven't seen it! We have been watching a lot of The Tomorrow People (I have seen the original but like this new spin) and trying to talk DH into starting The Borgias. Oh and soon the season premiere of Helix will be available and I want to see it so bad!
I hope your cycles are regulating. Makes one feel more in control. Sending you all kinds of relaxing rainbow baby vibes. Have you ever tried closing your eyes and visualizing a baby? Imagine it implanting and growing and thriving? Used to do that as a way to relax and let my body know "hey, this is what I want. Make it happen would ya?" ;) I didn't have much see in the first trimester. When I did I would spot so I just avoided it. No doctors orders not to though- when the time comes do what you feel comfortable with honey.

Laura, Simon has good taste in food! Yum yum :)
Sorry one of the cats has worms! My cat has had worms twice but we vanquished them for good last time. 

Well, we got some pet mice lol. Lots of pets in this house! We just love them. The cat too. He is constantly sitting outside their cage, watching them run in their wheel or grooming. "kitty TV" we call it.
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3cfa61d2bacac61c7829b5f1c40c0bda_zps7f8ef981.jpg
Nursing isn't going well at all. When I even pull out a boob she starts to frown. I don't understand it at all. My shield can be dripping milk and she still doesn't want it. Just her bottle. I try not to feel rejected.
Oh and yay for Horsey's water breaking!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey xxx

Angel e more or less has routine with food ams naps.
Now of his choosing ;-)
He has bottle on waking. 
Porridge and small drink 1 to 2 hrs after.
Then snooze. 
Then fruit at 1 ish and bottle about 20 min after.
Usually another snooze. 
Then dinner about 4 ish. 
Bit of bottle after again 
Another snooze. 
I igive him sippy cup with all food now.
More for learning than drinking.
Then bed bottle at 7. 
Play is every time in between he isn't refluxy.
;-) 
Busy day. 
The routine kind of found us when he gor used to fgood. 

Hurray for horsey ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Aw Bethany look at that cute cross face ;-)
Bottle is easier for um.
Once they realise that ur goosed.
That's what happened us.
Bottle in hosp on docs orders. 
Then he liked it toomuch to change tome.
It is disappointing but just keep in ur head happiness and health is most important xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Awww poor Lorelie. Someone just likes her bottle...she isn't rejecting you. She is being quite clever, one way it is quick and the other requires work (even when boobie is full). And even crying she looks so stinking cute! As for books, I'm so far behind, I need to make a list so when the day comes that I can enjoy reading I'll be ready! :) How funny is kitty tv! 

Laura ~ Thanks for sharing your schedule. P's mornings are starting to get predictable, but the rest of the day not so much. 

Happy Monday!


----------



## Storked

Laura, I don't like nursing but I hate constantly washing bottles. Bah! :)

Angel, she is even a stink about which boob it is too- she hates my left. Hates it. Not sure what it ever did to her but ah well.

So tired. Was up all night. I *think* she finally drifted off in her swing so may hop in bed. Feeling really productive though as I scheduled an appointment with a dentist (haven't seen one in ages) and call the ENT about getting her lip and tongue ties clipped.
Vaccinations tomorrow. Do I give her fever reducer before or after appointment?


----------



## Storked

Amy and Leslie, this made me think of you girls

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/32e8c984e23f054148d4d89c34171d90_zpsa6738bdf.jpg

2014 is going to be a great year for conceiving rainbows <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Does she have a short frenulum? Did you tell us that already? Sorry if I missed it. And noTylenol before shots. They say only treat if fever or discomfort is present after it's done. I had to give P infant Tylenol about 6 hours after his shots (at 2 mo and 4 mo). Get your sleep doll!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls :wave:

Hope everyone is well! Feeling sad today... AF showed and Im so nervous about starting a new cycle... ALONE. No RE...Im starting to second guess myself and this decision...sighs :(



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy I'm thinking of you and hope you are doing well! Sounds like you have a good plan moving forward and I so hope that your BFP will appear very soon! Maybe a valentines day BFP? :)

Thanks hun! That would be wonderful!! Im so sorry to hear that your cycle was kind of wonky... grr af! Now that Im CD1, we are only a week apart! I so so so hope that we both fall pregnant!!!



Storked said:


> Amy and Leslie, this made me think of you girls
> 
> https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/32e8c984e23f054148d4d89c34171d90_zpsa6738bdf.jpg
> 
> 2014 is going to be a great year for conceiving rainbows <3

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: Thanks love!!! m sorry that your poor LO isnt nursing... dont feel rejected at all. Maybe she is just saying "Mommy, you went through so much trouble to have me that I dont want you to worry about nursing me!". Chin up... love you!!

Angel, Laura, Jess, Jen, Lisa and anyone I have missed...Love and hugs to everyone!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Amy. Xx
Ur just trying natural way foe awhile.
I'm confident for it working for u.
Ur not turnint ur back on docs.
It's always option later again if u choose it.
But I'm hopibf it wont come to that xxx

Hey yo all xxx 

Simon smiled gor last 2 lots if shots 
So fx gor same for ye Bethany.

Feeding clinic tomoro.
Here starts appointments agaib.
Break was lovely


----------



## lilesMom

In case yer wondering I'm on mt phone
Hence million typos. 
Tablet is really slow.
Dobt tell oh ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lorelei is such a cutie, even her cry is adorable! I like her hair bands. So sorry about that you are having problems nursing. Its always been a struggle with me because I had problems with an extremely low milk supply. Can't believe Lorelei is 2 months old!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! 

Amy, I am so hoping you get a lovely surprise going natural this month. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess xx


----------



## jen435

Bethany i love how u and angel think! Amy and Leslie will have their 2014 rainbows.

:dust: 

Amy maybe not having re this cycle will make it magical. I really pray ur sticky bean comes&#9825;

Bethany Lorelie poor baby! Dont feel rejected zoey goes back and forth. She loves me to pump her bottles and its soo much work washing steriling and pumping lol. I think next baby will be formula feed after two months old. Shes such a cutie! How are u feeling? Hope u get some sleep. Oh and lorelie is smart bottles much faster! Lol zoey gulps like crazy with size 1 nipples! Tongue/lip tie hmm that can definately affect her nursing. Try after she has thatdone. U might be able to get her to after thats complete.

Jess wow she took off with milestones!!! Hurray!! :) lmk how cheese and brocolli goes! Im going to try cheese next with zoey. Its the aged cheesethats easily digested. So maybe baby cubes she will enjoy. Then ill try steamed brocolli bits. :) 

Angel teeth can start btw 6-10months for two bottom teeth. Some babies start earlier (typically girls). For pain u can try frozen celery sticks babies love to gum and suck on them! Its just water and helps sooth sore achy gums. After 6months for bedtime u can use ibprophen. Or if ud rather tylenol. Motrin works so much better though. Some babies it happens and ull never know some are just cranky. 

Laura i put zoey on rug since 3months once she started crawling i allow her on hardwood floor but i stay close by so she doesnt hurt her head. Those abc mats or even a blanket/pillows work great on hardwood floor to let him on :) put him down when ur ready. He will let u know if he doesnt want to be there.

Leslie hi how are u?

Lisa completely understand. Cant believe ur little girl will be here soon&#9825;


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Hugs Amy. Xx
> Ur just trying natural way foe awhile.
> I'm confident for it working for u.
> Ur not turnint ur back on docs.
> It's always option later again if u choose it.
> But I'm hopibf it wont come to that xxx

Thanks hun! :) Im so glad that Simon did so well with his shots!!! :D



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, I am so hoping you get a lovely surprise going natural this month. :flower:

Thanks Jess!!! Hope things are going well for you right now! xoxo



jen435 said:


> Bethany i love how u and angel think! Amy and Leslie will have their 2014 rainbows.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Amy maybe not having re this cycle will make it magical. I really pray ur sticky bean comes&#9825;

Thanks Jen! :hugs: Hope everything is well with you!


----------



## Lisa85

Still having a bit of trouble following lately but here we go anyway! haha

Bethany. i think i may have SPD... i had never heard of that. When ever i mention the pain to the midwife she just says thats normal. Maybe next time all be a bit more persistent and tell her i don't think this is just normal pregnancy hip pain. My back pain is back with a vengeance now too! :(
aww little Lorelei... i know she's upset but its still so cute!
I used to have mice when i was younger. They are so cute! What colours are they?
Does your cat get in Lorelie's cot... caught one of my cats sleeping in there yesterday.

Jen, I know its getting so close... only 12 weeks and possibly 9 or 10 weeks if i get the c section. Its so close yet so far!! 

Amy, hopefully this month you can try and relax and just have some fun BDing with your DH with no other assistance. :hugs:

Angel, I'm really paranoid about going to see a physio or something about my hips in case they don't know anything about placenta previa and tell me to do something thats bad for it. Im not even trusting to hospital at this point coz they haven't said anything other than come in if you start to bled.
My protective mum gene has kicked in and i think i know whats best! lol Not sure if thats the right thing but i feel like its right!

Leslie, i haven't heard of that show. is it any good?

Jess, thanks for the info about the mat. Maybe i will get one. I actually saw the other mat i wanted in a smaller size at costco for an alright price. Ill see what the money situation is like when its time to buy it.

Laura, have fun at feeding clinic... hope it goes well.

Ok its time for some tips for the hospital mammas!! I starting to compile a list for my hospital bag and Elena's bag. Any suggestions? If i have a c section ill be in for at least 4 days so i wanted to bring my laptop. I have the smallest macbook air so i thought it wouldn't be to annoying to take. Will i even have time to use it at all?


----------



## jen435

Im so excited! Im going to attempt to make zoeys st patricks day and birthday dress/headband. 
Yes we are ntnp but hubby keeps saying im already pregnant lololol i know im not but he wants me to be... i think he forgets its not simple. 
I really need a job still. I had a dentist call me and question my resume. I was applying for receptionist job and he couldnt understand why. None the less i wasnt hired :(


----------



## jen435

Lisa i over packed... def a go home outfit for u and baby... outfit for visitors if u want. I bleed too much so ended up wearing hospital robe much more comfy... shampoo/soap/deoderant/tb/tp (hospital didnt provide). Charger phone laptop camera . Babys book to write in and for footprints. Makeup if ud like. Carseat. If nursing boppy pillow. They will have a special nursing cream for nipples there if u need (or they should) ... i thought i needed a ton but honestly i didnt. Ended up with tons to put away. Oh a hair brush and dryer! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophia started talking today and babbling out of nowhere . Whats crazy is that she is making a lot of different sounds, baba gaga wawa dada lala. She keeps surprising me!!


----------



## Storked

Angel I am not sure if I have ever mentioned it on here before. The ties are a big part of why she doesn't latch. That and she has a high palate so I have to pull her head way back when I get her to nurse with a shield. It isn't comfortable and probably a large part of why she hates nursing. 
Thanks for the advice about meds!

Amy, you are going to do great! I am especially excited about you trying acupuncture <3 I hope that it helps a lot. That TTC book that I read a year ago recommended it! It also recommended certain herbs and foods, depending on ones type. And the visualizations. 
You can do this. We are all here to support you and your choices!

Laura, uh on break time is over! :)
I will keep your secret about the tablet ;)

Jessica, I have a sad supply right now. No willpower to pump often enough to try and increase it. And when I am tired I won't try to nurse her, I will just give her a bottle. 

Jen, yes I hate constantly washing and sterilizing bottles too. Dreamed that I had even more bottles to not have to wash as often lol. 
Aged cheese is amazing- Zoey will love it!
So sorry that the job hunt isn't going well :(

Lisa, definitely ask about SPD. Sorry you are in so much pain love!
We got the only two brown mice they had. They are so adorable. <3
Kitty would climb in the co-sleeper all the time. And he has laid in her bouncy seat before. Mostly he sleeps on the diaper pad lol. Should just call it a cat bed now.
I packed a nursing gown, robe and slippers. Also some outfits for Lorelei, a few of my Velcro swaddle blankets, toiletries (including a face mask- I pampered myself during my shower!). I took makeup but I didn't use it. I was just too tired after having a baby. Oh, rubber bands for my hair! A hairbrush. Lip balm. 
Next time I will include adult diapers (hated the mesh panties they give us in the hospital here), witch hazel pads for hemorrhoids, and hemorrhoid cream.
Never really used my cell or iPad. Too tired and in too much pain!


----------



## Storked

Woohoo! Go Sophia! :)


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, thats so cute you're making Zoeys outfits. Cant wait to see them!
Thanks for the tips. I keep wondering about the boppy pillow. The hospital don't mention anything about nursing pillows in their list of what to bring and my friends with babies don't have them. Maybe they aren't a big thing in australia but i kinda want one.

Bethany, Thanks for the tips also. Sounds like I've just about got it all covered in my list. Im an overpacker normals so ill probably take way to much. I have to remember we are only 10min from the hospital an they don't let partners stay with you over night so toby can bring anything in for me in short notice. 
My cats love the changing table to. One especially loves the baskets underneath. I just filled them with stuff so he couldn't get in their anymore. Im trying to teach them they aren't allowed anywhere where she will sleep.
Mice are escape artist so make sure they can't get out. One of mine got out once and i had to search the house from top to toe to find him. He ended up being in this little nook in the back of the TV!!

Jess, So cute of Sophia! She will be saying mum and dad before you know it.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay Sophia! She is making great strides! :cloud9:

Jen ~ Making headbands and dresses sounds like sooo much fun. And I bet you are over qualified for a lot of jobs...praying something comes through. Will you put Z in daycare to go to work?

Bethany ~ I see...her not latching makes perfect sense now. Poor little lady, a ba ba it is! I was telling my DH my original nursing goal was 6 months, but I'm liking the no bottle washing, so I may be in it for the duration! As for sterilizing bottles, is it necessary? I hope Lorelie's nurse is as quick & efficient as P's is w/ the shots!

Lisa ~ Take comfy clothes (fold over or low yoga pants or loose fitting because of the incision site), your own pillow and towels for the shower! I showered w/ flip flops on b/c heaven only knows what happened in that shower before me, so shower shoes if you're funny about that. 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:

Laura ~ What was the feeding appointment for? I hope it goes well! 

I puréed organic sweet potatoes and butternut squash this evening. I used my Cuisinart Smartstick...I love it! Baked everything, zapped it with Smartstick, then put it in trays! Easy peasy! Hope you don't have to go through all if the cereals before introducing veggies! 

G'nite ladies! Hope you all keep warm, some strange winter weather coming through! :cold:


----------



## jen435

Yay go sophia!!! :) shes one smart little girl! I cant wait for zoey to talk!

Angel idk if we pay for daycare ill never afford it along with my bills. So hopefully dh and i can work our schedules so one of us is home with the kids.

Got to get zoey this cold awful


----------



## jen435

Angel seems like ur a pro at making baby food :) hes going to love it!

So i had the biggest scare this morning. After no sleep trav goes to check on zoey and shes there standing in her crib looking up at him. I go in to see and after i took some fast pictures she comes reaching over the side for me. I was so scared shed fall out of the crib! This new stage is rough


----------



## aaronswoman79

Omg Jen. I am terrified of the same thing. Sophie is starting to use the crib bars to try and bring herself up. And since she can already stand by herself momentarily and pull to standing when holding on to our hands I am terrified that she will climb out. So today dh is going to do 2 things: lower the crib to the very lowest setting (Sophie is getting close to 30 in.) And since she sleeps in our room we are going to push one side of the crib against the wall and push our bed against the other side.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys. 
I'm caught up but tired. We were out all day.
Jen I xant believe she us standing. 
So early. Well done z xxx 

And Sophia talking. 
Woohoo.
Once simon started he seemed to hve new sound every day ;-)
It's great. 

Love to all xxx 

Sorry not proper post xxx


----------



## jen435

Thats so cute! 

Omg she is now holding on to her table and taking baby steps around it. This mommy sad :( where did my newborn go?


----------



## aaronswoman79

I bet she's gonna be an early walker Jen! Now your really gonna have to child proof the house. I can give you some tips on childproofing if you have any questions, since I have already gone through it with my other 2 daughters. I know they grow up quickly but isn't it also exciting to see her doing all of these amazing things!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Brrr :cold: Was 14 degrees (feels like zero) today thanks to that Polar Votex! We are not tempered for extreme winters! The news said there was potential for power outages due to power grid overloads across 13 states! Eeek! Thankfully we have gas fireplaces, but I hope it doesn't happen! Tomorrow it should be in the manageable 30's. 

I cannot believe the girls are pulling themselves up and Zoey is cruising! Can they flip out of cribs if the mattress is on the low setting?? Omg how frightening! Good call wedging the crib in your room Jess!

Sorry you're tired Laura. I hope everything went well. :hugs: 

Leslie & Amy :dust: Hope you both are keeping warm :bunny:

Bethany ~ Do you plan on making L's food? I miss your dinner chat! Are you able to cook and balance baby? How'd her shots go :(

Lisa ~ Hope you've found relief xxxx


----------



## Lisa85

Jen, oh wow!! Go Zoey!! They grow so fast... #2 time!! ;)
Saw Zoeys pics on FB... she looks like mischief! haha

Angel, where about in the US do you live again? Hope you're not to cold! Meanwhile its heating up here... parts of the country have had their hottest days ever recently. Nothing extreme where i live yet though.
Thanks for the tips also. I had a laugh when you mentioned about what could have happen in the shower before you! :haha: 

:hi: everyone else! 

AFM - Had my glucose test this morning. The drink was actually really good. I was expecting to have to drink a giant amount of horrible cordial type stuff but it was a really small fizzy lemonade drink, was actually pretty nice. I felt really sick after though. Nearly threw up but i made it through the two hours. Don't get my results for a few days though.

Couldn't resist these cute little shoes today!! Ive technically been banned from buying anything more until after the baby shower but they were only $10 so whatever! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storked

Lisa, my cat tends to avoid Lorelei as she grunts and farts. He finds it alarming :) he does enjoy sniffing her on occasion. Her also will rub his face in her fuzzy hair lol. Or batting at her kicking feet. He is just waiting for her to grow up and play, I just know it!
The mice already escaped. Accidentally knocked over their cage. Caught the stinkers but now they are more bold :)
Wow your glucose test sounds better than what we get here. Mine was so sweet that it burned. And I totally puked after the test was over haha.
Very cute shoes. Who knew shopping for someone else would be so much fun right?

Angel, it isn't necessary to sterilize them but it doesn't hurt to err on the side of caution. I have a microwave sterilizer and I use it once a week.
Yes the bottles suck. But a growth spurt when breastfeeding may be just as annoying. Definite pros and cons to it all.
She won't latch at all now. She is just really upset with nursing and will jerk away. Husband is gone again and I have to try and find the time to pump. Grrrr.
I do plan to make her food! I haven't cooked in a few days but am buying some new cookbooks off of amazon for inspiration. :)
Stay warm! Freakishly cold here too. *shivers*

Jen, whatever happened to our babies? She is growing too quickly. Tell her to slow down :)

Jessica, could you go ahead and post the child proofing tips? I would happily read it!

Laura, get some rest :)

Well, Lorelei got her vaccinations today. No fever at all so far. Her head growth has jumped a lot and the doctor asked me if we had huge heads in my family. Why yes, yes we do have bowling ball heads lol. And she is chunky at 12 lbs 13 ounces.
Afterwards we went to see Frozen (love it! Contemplating getting the album from iTunes) and then on the way home I get a message from my husband saying that he was called away on a project (still in Texas but far) and that he will hopefully be back in a few days.
So I'm in a foul mood. I am freaking tired of parenting alone. I may try to bring up Malaysia again as it would be a huge promotion, more money, and he would be home more.
Which reminds me that I need to get Lorelei's passport.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I am so sorry about your dh having to leave again. You have every right to be frustrated. I was a single mother for 5 years before marrying my husband , Aaron. It was difficult at times. Just know that we are all here for you whenever you are feeling down or alone. Hoping that his assignment won't last too long. Wow Lorelei is so big!! Sophia was 11 lbs 2 months. I would say she is eating just fine. :flower:


----------



## Storked

I a jealous of Sophia's weight! Wearing Lorelei up and down 3 flights of stairs is killer :-/ beats carrying her in the car seat though as that is just more weight. Thank God for the baby k'tan. 
The more she fills out the more my family goes "well now she is starting to look more like us!" since my husband's family is so tiny :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Same with my dh family. They are all tiny!! Dh is only 5'9'', his mother is like 4'10'', they are all so small. I felt like a giant when I met his mother ( I'm almost 5'8''). Even though I don't feel tall compared to the rest of the population, I felt like s freak next his mother.lol. As for big heads my dh has a pretty big melon, but Sophia's head is pretty average except that she has a prominent forehead.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I can only imagine how big Lorelei will be when she's Sophie's age. She just had a growth spurt, almost 21 lbs and it hurts to carry her around. Omg so many flights of stairs for you Bethany.. sounds tiring.


----------



## Storked

Jessica, yes my MIL didn't weigh over a hundred pounds. She was like a tiny bird! And Lorelei looked so much like her when she was born.
I still think she mostly looks like my in-laws. Which is ok since I adore them all :)
Your MIL is so short! I'd feel like a giant beside her too and I am only 5'3". Still annoyed that his family doesn't treat you guys better :(
Not sure I will survive climbing the stairs with a bigger kid *winces*


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/b3ed11e321ed798f154be6c548d4a195_zpsd09b31d6.jpg
Good morning!


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is now 26 pounds. ;-)
99 percentile for weight.98 for heighr 
His head finally caught up at 91 ;-)
Cooked lots for siMon today.
Butternut squash. 
And a giant pot o potato and leek.
And cod. 
Pureed some cod on its own 
Mixed some with pot and leek.
Its yum.
Lucky Simon thinks so too. ;-)

Hope everyone id well.
Horsey had a girlie saw on fb xxx


----------



## lilesMom

She is just gorgeous. Xxx


----------



## jen435

Lorelie is beautiful&#9825;&#9825; she one healthy little girl :) So glad she made out okay with her shots. I dread zoeys shots on friday shes a mess while getting them. Screams and crys. Even as i nurse her after. Btw she is bitting me now! Ouch. Angel i hope pierces holds off on teeth for ur sake for a while. 
Jess aww sophia is soo precious growing talking moving all around. &#9825; how proud u must be of ur angel.
Laura yum!! Simons so so lucky!! Lots of delicous foods and growing so healthy and strong :) go simon!!&#9825; if we all lived closer simon and pierce woud have lots of girlfriends to play with!
My zoey is 17lbs 13oz with her cloths and diaper on. Lol ill know friday proper measurements at her wellness visit. I finally heard her say Yea and Ma... its a start and totally took me by surprise! I have to work with her on speech i think. Little girl fights sleep at night in her crib :/ probably bc i hold her for naps. I love watching her sleep though she smiles in her sleep and i love kissing her forehead. Im creating a hard night time though. Idk what to do.
Lisa love love the shoes!! Soo pretty.
Leslie and Amy hi!!&#9825; 

Amy thanks! Im really hoping this time away re lands u with a 2014 miracle. Accupuncture i heard great things about. I even went to be induced and 24hrs it worked! So i hope it works with helping u relax (i must say its soo relaxing) & normalizes ur body to help those swimmers fertilize ur egg&#9825;&#9825; try to relax and not think about the outcome this month. Fxd this journey will start a new chapter soon. Leslie i must say i want same for u&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## jen435

Hurray for horsey!! Congrats im soo happy for her&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## aaronswoman79

Beautiful Lorelei!! She has BEAUTIFUL almond shaped eyes. She is so cute! Is it my imagination, or are our rainbow babies extra cute? 

Jen, Zoey is perfect for weight. I read that breast fed babies tend to be lighter, and Zoey isn't even light she just isn't very heavy, plus she's very active! Shes probably going to be tall and slender. :flower: 

Simon is such a big boy Laura! I wonder when their weight gain begins to slow down. I think 26 lbs is off the charts. I think its even off the charts for a 1 year old! Our babies are big. My daughter Natalie was Sophie's weight and height at 1 year.lol. But now she is turning 8 on Saturday and she is 75 lbs but only 4'2''. She is kind of chubby right now.

My older daughter is taller than me now. She is almost 14 and just about 5'8''. She hates being tall and always tries to slouch. I tell her to be proud of her height, but I think many girls go through that stage especially when they are tall.

Hi ladies! I'm preparing for my daughters 8th bday, then after that its time to get ready for my other daughters bday. Shes turning 14 already!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Darn! Hate that he had to go on such short notice! Hopefully it's a quick trip! My DH leaves tomorrow for 10 days. What a sweet morning face Lorelie has! Too cute! And that hair!!! Glad she is doing well post shots! Oh and those steps, you'll be fit as a fiddle...what a workout it'd be when #2 debuts himself. (like how I made it a boy ?). 

Jen ~ Teeth and biting?!?!! Eek! How sweet are her attempts at talking though! :cloud9: Sorry night time is tough... Just have to figure out what works for you both. :). I had my teeth cleaning today and I thought of you! My hygienist said jobs are scarce and the pay has been stagnant for the past 8 years! Really hope something comes through for you!

Lisa ~ Cute shoes!

Laura ~ No wonder Simon's a big boy, your dinner sounds delicious! Healthy and happy-good job Momma! 

Jess ~ Your MIL is tiny! Sophia sounds like she is on track to be tall (5'8" is tall for a woman, right? I don't know national average).

Amy ~ Hope acu went well :hugs:

Leslie ~ :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Birthday, I suppose you can atest to how quickly the time goes by! And DD1, as you know, will love her height later on! 13/14 is an awkward age because the boys are still shorter than the girls!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yes, it is an akward age Angel. My so called "friends" use to tease me and call me Giraffe. I asked her if she has been getting teased this year and so far she says she hasn't. And my 8 year old is jealous of how tall her older sister is (she's very petite) and says when she grows up she wants to be 7 ft tall! The older daughter has straight hair but she wants it curly, my younger daughter is curly and wants it straight. They are like night and day, I tell ya.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. X
Flying visit to catch up. Must go to town for my lil man medicine xxx
Love to all x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Can't believe its almost the weekend. Is it just me, or is time flying these days? Hope all of you are having a great week. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

By the way, I made Sophie the broccoli, potato, and cheese puree. She liked it but didn't love it. Good thing is she ate it and she didn't get gassy whatsoever. I figure I'll feed it to her once in a while. 

Lisa, you are in your 3rd tri!! Watch the time fly from here on out!!

Leslie and Amy. Have my hopes that you both get surprise bfps asap!

Laura, Angel, Jen, and Bethany, hoping you ladies are having a great week and that your los are happy and healthy!

Natasha? Its been so long since you updated us. I hope everything is ok. 

:hugs: to all.


----------



## funneepants

Hi Everyone!
I am so sorry that I have been away for so long! The holidays started and just kind of took over. I'm trying to catch up on everyone's posts but I thought I would just send a quick post off to try and get back into it/caught up :)

Lisa - your preggo pic is beautiful! Are you staying comfortable down in the Oz summer? I spent Christmas 2001 in Australia (Melbourne) and I'll never forget how hot it was!!! Also, Holly would have some 'lazy days' as well. Once, I even went to the hospital to hear her heart beat. You think once you get pregnant then the worries should be over, right?!

As for me, looks like the bleeding I had 19days post D&C was a period. Went to the hospital for a scan and bloodwork and scan came back clear, and bloodwork with hcg down to 0. Whew!

Happy New Year and belated Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Sophie's food sounds delicious! And time is flying by!!

Jen II ~ Welcome back! 

Laura ~ How long is the drive to town? Have you had to switch to a larger car seat?

:wave: ladies! 

Pierce was a bit fussy today, so I didn't push his solids on him. Since he is still 5 months I figured we'll just use this time as an introductory period...I'm not ready to wean him from nursing yet anyway. My parents came in...my Dad asked if the pediatrician was concerned with Pierce's weight. Ummmmm, what?!?! He is breast fed...I can't force my boob on him. :sigh: They haven't been here a day :help:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hes perfectly healthy Angel. Parents are always going to stick their 2 cents in, my mom does the same ALOT. Yeah Pierce is a big boy but that has a lot to do with genetics. You said dh was a big baby so Pierce probably takes after him. So how long are your parents staying? I did the same with Sophie, because I know that her formula is giving her the most nutrition. Only when she got to 6 months I started giving her 2 to 3 meals a day.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you Jess. My Dad acted concerned, but I'm doing what I was told, "feed on demand." Can't help that he is a pork chop! I think my Dad was just bringing my Mom up, so he leaves tomorrow (she doesn't like to drive, a bit old school). Mom will be here while DH is gone, so 10 days. She wants Pierce to know her, so she takes advantage of my DH's travels. And I'm so glad you did the same w/ Sophia with her feedings...I cannot seem to find a definitive answer for how to make this transition (and I have books)! It's good to know you slowly eased her in and now look how well she tolerates her meals! After 6 months, how much do you feed them at one sitting and do you follow it with a bottle/breast?


----------



## aaronswoman79

I would start off with maybe 1.5 to 2 ounces of food at each feeding or he might want less. But thats ok. It was s slow transition with Sophia. Oh and a good rule of thumb, if Pierce prefers solids over milk, make sure you feed his milk first because if you give him the solids first he might not save room for his milk, and milk is the best nutrition you can give him. This is what I do with Sophie. She would rather eat food than drink milk so I always make sure we get the milk out of the way first. If you notice that Pierce is not too big on solids you might want to feed the solids first and then give him milk. I know parents are trying to help, but sometimes my mom will tell me things as if I don't have common sense. And that can really annoy me.lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome back funnee pants. X

Angel pierce is fine.
At feeding clinic dietician said to me tha Simons weight is fine.
She said often babies are a lil chubby until they start moving.
I've seen it in loads of my nieces and nephews.
None of whom are heavy now
God forbid id tgey got sick they hve reserves to cope 
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Before 6 months food is fun. New tastes and learning
Ur totally right not to push.
Listen to pierce. 
If he refuses just stop.
It's for a reason usually .
Either not hungry. Sore gums or tummy. Xx
He will naturally come to prefer food in time.
For now offer after nursing is recommended 
But after 6 months u can sandwhich it.
Nurse for small bbit. Feed . Then nurse if needed.
Or offer food first. 
All only mt opinion mixed with dieticians advice ;-) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My god just noticed Simon is 7.5 months.
Arghh scary. 
I wanna keep my bubby ;-)
His new name ofor now is gummi bear
His gums are killing him 
Still no teeth. 

Love to allxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I got the same advice Laura, that milk comes first because you never want to replace milk since it is much more nutritional for baby. Some babies who have a very huge appetite for milk can have food first only if it is in no way getting in the way of milk consumption. But first 6 months milk should come first just like you said. Angel in time you will notice what works the best for Pierce. 

Laura they grow up so fast don't they. It seems like only yesterday we were ttc and then pregnant. Time flies!!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies~

Leslie, whats the haps??? CD5 for me and I think we are a week apart if memory serves me right so you should be due to O here soon right??? Did you ever get preseed or anything for this cycle? I hope that you catch that eggy hun!!! It would be nice for both of us to celebrate Valentine's day with a bun in the oven! :cloud9:

Angel, Laura, Bethany, Jess, Jen, Tash, Jen II, Deedee, Lisa, and anyone Ive missed... hope everyone and babies and bumps are well. :)

Acu was interesting (wrote about it in my journal). Dont know what to really think...


----------



## lilesMom

HI xxx

Jess theu really do grow fast xx

Amy ive never had it. Needles turn me off.
;-)

Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I haven't talked about this much lately, but Natalie has been very mentally unstable due to her bipolar. It has been extremely difficult. She barely sleeps when she is going through a manic episode, she has been in this mental state for the past month or so. Her insurance got switched over thanks to Obamacare and we are now finding out that our children might not be covered for health insurance. And my insurance has gone UP. I knew this was going to happen. We are in limbo here and have been waiting for weeks for an answer as to how much our children will be covered if at all. We can never get through, the website was a complete nightmare to try and get coverage only to find out that I have to pay a crap load of money out of pocket and my children might not even be covered. :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no jess. Hugs xxx
I don't jnow bout ur insurance system but I hope ye get sorted.
Hope ur all covered hon. Xxx
As if u need more bloody stress xxx 
Hope Natalie feels bwtter from this episode soon xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Laura! :hugs: Its just a huge mess over here. :nope: . Is healthcare good in Ireland? How is Simon today? Does he still go to physical therapy?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Jess!! I sure hope the gov't knows what it's doing...so many people are hurt or impacted by the changes (even I have to cap interpreters off at 29 weekly hours to avoid having to offer insurance). I really hope mental health is covered, it is unaffordable otherwise! 

Leslie ~ Did you get any OPKs? :dust:

Amy ~ :dust:

Laura ~ I cannot believe Simon is 7.5 mo! Slow down!

:wave: ladies!


----------



## mommylov

oh Jess Im so sorry to hear about Natalie hun. I second what Laura and Angel said...I too hope that they are covered as I think mental health is just as important as physical health...esp for children. <3


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Thanks Laura! :hugs: Its just a huge mess over here. :nope: . Is healthcare good in Ireland? How is Simon today? Does he still go to physical therapy?

It is good in lots of ways. 
I dont hve hwalth insurance anymore since I'm mot workubg.
But lots of things we canget free as public patient.
We hve a 2 tier system.
If ur willing to wait u can gwt to consultant foe free
But u hve to pay for referral
Hosp as publuc patient u pay max 750 a yr.
There are lots of free stoff.
But lots to pay for too.
Simon is in early intervention for physio. Etc thats all fre
Thank god. 
Hope ye r ok honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend xoxo

I am going to have to switch Pierce to the big boy car seat...his infant carrier seats are only good up to 22lbs <~~~yikes! That's his approx weight now! #chubbyboy. Have any of you made the switch yet?


----------



## jen435

Jess oh no! I hope its covered and she gets the help she needs&#9825;

Laura so nice theres free public help for health care and nice hosp only charges 750 per yr. Glad simons covered thou!

Wow big boy seat already! That want fast! Zoeys infant seats the graco snugride 40 so she is good til 40lbs or 36" whichever comes first.

Amy how are u? I hope this cycle is going ok. Idk if i wrote but accupunture is great and relaxing. This is coming from someone afraid of needles. I say try it :)

Leslie hope ur feeling well!

Lisa how are u?


----------



## Storked

Laura, you said cod and I shuddered lol. Me no like eating fish. I'd rather my meat say baa or moo ;)

Jen, sorry that Zoey is biting you but yay for talking! :)

Jessica, rainbow babies are especially beautiful :)
Lots of birthdays around the corner- I hope they have a blast!
Sorry about the worry over insurance and I hope that it all works out. :hugs:

Angel, sorry your DH is gone too. Trying to be less angry about it but I hate that he is gone more often now that she is here. I told him that it isn't fair to her that she never gets to see her dad. Made him feel like crap I am sure but just wanted to let him know my feelings on all the travel.
Psh! Your dad! Nothing wrong with his weight. Can't over feed a baby. They know when they are hungry and when they aren't.
Do you have your car seat picked? I already know that when we make the switch that I will get a Diono Radian RXT. Probably in plum :)

Funneepants, hi nice to meet you! I'm Bethany :)

Amy, are you going to give this acupuncturist another go or are you thinking of finding an different office? I worry about her saying that you *have* to change your diet for anything to work and that that appointment is conveniently not covered by insurance. Makes me suspicious.

Not much happening here. Husband is still gone so it looks like I have to take the baby with me to my dentist appointment Monday and I may have to go alone to her frenectomy. Both of those piss me off as my husband said he'd watch her for the first and be there for the second. I am so close to packing up my crap and going to stay with family. I am sick and tired of him always gone and me left to try and do everything on my own. She has been much more fussy the past couple of days and I am at my wits end. When she isn't crying then the cat is crying for attention and his cried will wake her and then she is back to crying and I can't catch an effing break because he is NEVER HERE ANYMORE. I'm feeling close to depression again.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Hope you all are enjoying your weekend xoxo
> 
> I am going to have to switch Pierce to the big boy car seat...his infant carrier seats are only good up to 22lbs <~~~yikes! That's his approx weight now! #chubbyboy. Have any of you made the switch yet?

i forgot to answer u.
had to switch simon a good while ago.
still rear facing for now in bigger seat but he is reapidly outgrowing it again , doh.
he is in mostly 2-3 yr old clothes now at 7.5 months :)
our big healthy boys :)
wouldnt have um any other way,
they are gonna be macho men :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jen he is covered for lots of things but not for docs and stuff.
but we r lucky main things are covered , xxx

i cant believe zoey is standing.
she is doin that soo early, good girl zoey :)
all my nieces and nephews (40) did that much later,
she is a little live wire :)


----------



## lilesMom

aw bethany xx hugs xx
things will get better i promise, things just get easier.
for me it was the last 2 months r so. things seemed to click and get a lot easier xx
ive been tempted to kcik Oh out form lack of help but im gla di didnt.
everything is settled so much more now .
it will for u too, xxx
u r really strong and love her soo much u will both be great again soon.
but u r soo right to let ur feelings be known.
why dont u head to family for 2 weeks or so for a break and catch up.
sounds like u could do with it xxx
i wish i could come there or u could come here.
id make u meat :) hee hee,
and feed u full of irish chocolate :) xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I feel your pain doll! Being a single Mom is not easy <~what we are when they leave.

Shoot...brb.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm going to the spa tomoro.
First half day ony own in 7.5 months.
Looking forward to a rest but nervous to leave him.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Almost Monday ugh. Oh well that's life. A week from tomorrow will be my doc appt yay! Can't wait for some kind of assistance whatever that may be.

Amy I think we are about 6 days apart. Would have been a week apart if AF would have actually come and not teased me before. No preseed for me. I have it but with my pain issues for some reason it doesn't work..consistency or something. My doctor said to keep using the lube I was using because it worked for me last time! She looked over the ingredients also. Acupuncture sounds interesting. I have always wanted to do it but can't afford at this time. Doesn't hurt to try. Hope that you will feel more comfortable next appt and if not there are always others you can see. Depending on my cycle ( 40 days last month ahhhh) I will try to test in February because with getting AF dec 31 I miss January testing. Good luck to you!

Bethany so sorry about DH. I would be extremely upset as well. Have you talked to him about it and are there any other options? Takes so much strength to do what you do. Thank you for th picture to Amy and I by the way...delayed response but much appreciated :)

Angel wow pierce is growing huh. Seems like he is doing well. Love the picture you have of him on your avatar. He looks so happy. No opk buying for me yet. I am going to speak with doctor about it when I see her and decide on them possibly for next month. I don't know much about it and feel like I would go in blindly if I didn't speak with someone about it face to face.

Lisa hope you are feeling well and are braving the heat. It's funny because up until the past couple days it has been negative windchills and snow ans ice on and off so hearing how hot it is there seems like another world!

Laura sounds so great about the spa! That will really help with some relaxation and time to yourself. Then you can come home for Simon snuggles :) can't believe how old Simon is already

Jen doing well thanks! Sounds like Zoey is doing great and growing up so fast already! How is it going with NTNP #2?

Jess so sorry to hear about your daughters struggles with bipolar ( and in return yours). Is she on mediation and receiving therapy or does it not work with the insurance? I hope that everything works out insurance wise and she can get the coverage needed.

Welcome back funneepants! Glad AF came so quick after d and c! Where are you in your cycle at the moment?

Cd 13 today and BDing began yesterday..hoping for a not so long cycle this time.


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry for not keeping up with everyone. Everything just seems hard at the moment. Hope you are all doing well :hugs:
Starting tomorrow we are about to have 4 days in a row over 40C (104F). Not looking forward to this. Dropping down to a lovely 24C (75C) for the baby shower on saturday though!!

Not going so well over here... my HIPSSSSSSSS!!! Oh gosh! I ended up ringing the midwife yesterday to ask about the baby movement (which was fine) but i thought i would be more insistent about my hip pain. I got a different midwife than my normal one and she seemed to know a lot. She said i definitely sound like i have SPD and all the things she told me i could do i am already doing except for seeing a physio. Not to sure if we can afford that though coz our health insurance won't cover much of it. So pretty much have to be very careful how i stand and walk and move and everything. No more walking for exercise. I think from now on ill even have trouble even going out to buy baby things... thats how bad the walking situation is getting.
Also asked her about my placenta previa (PP) coz she seemed to know more than my midwife... She told me i shouldn't be doing any exercise other than yoga or walking (but they are restricted by my hips so can't win!! ) and to be very very careful having sex (we decided not to have sex months ago for safety reasons which she thought was very good idea). I also said that i read that MOST women with PP bled by the end of the pregnancy and she said she thats accurate. I need to be very careful as time goes on. I'm kinda annoyed the OB and the other midwife never told me that info and i had to find it out on my own on the net and its really nice to have it confirmed by a midwife and not just from Dr Google.
So pretty much i can do nothing between my hips and PP!!! I have my baby shower this weekend so i have no idea how I'm going to be able to get the house clean and prepare for that when i can barely walk!

Ill make sure i respond properly soon ladies!! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## jen435

Bethany :hug: im so sorry dh is always gone :( cant he change this??? You and Lorelie need him home after work. Not sure why his boss wouldnt work around it. As forthe carseat great choice! Its so expensive though! 

Angel so sorry ur alone also :( i wish we all lived closer to help eachother.

Oh longest rearfacing carseat it the graco size4me/fit4me/headwise. I believe thats all the names for it. It goes to 40lbs rf and is 70lbs for ff. It also is for tall babies bc they can be in it for the longest time rf.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! I actually have the britax b safe, and its for up to 30 lbs and up to 32 in. Which is weird because Sophie's legs are already hanging out and she is already fitting tightly in there. She is almost 30 in and 21lb. But she does not look too chubby for some reason. I think she is big boned lol. Her cheeks are absolutely huge, they even droop a little. Oh well, I think its adorable. :hugs: to all of you lovely ladies. Btw, it is so so hard for me to get the time to come on here. But I still try my hardest to check up on all of you. I love you all!!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel vaccines are covered. 
I think it's cos it saves governments money in preventing illness ;-)
Do ye hve yo pay for vaccines? 
Our system is a bit all over the place but pretty good overall.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie best of luck TTC xxx
Hope bfp real soon x


----------



## Storked

Laura, if I didn't think that Ireland would be pricey I would go there for vacation :) as it is we may go to South America this year!
Yeah I am thinking that I will suck it up and make the long drive to stay with family. I need help and I can't get any from him because his job is constantly pulling him away. I shouldn't be so angry about it. At least when he is gone it means extra money. But I don't find it worthwhile.
Enjoy the spa :)

Angel, yes I am single when he isn't around. I hate it. It isn't so bad the first few weeks but when it is always just you...don't you just want to punch them in the throat? Because I doubt that he is suffering when he has no expenses and a good nights sleep when he is away. GRRRRR.
Kitty normally isn't bad but he gets lonely and needy too and just has to vocalize it at the worst time ever lol.
Enjoy your new seat!

Lesley, sending much rainbow :dust: this is the more exciting part of the cycle yes? Holing that it is shorter this time....or very long if you KWIM ;)
How are you doing? Anything exciting going on?

Lisa, sorry about the SPD! It gets better when the babe is here though and you move closer to that point every day. Glad that this midwife knew her stuff. Hope that you enjoy your shower :)

Jen, sadly he can't change being gone all the time unless he changes jobs. Which he enjoys what he does and has job security so no interest in leaving. I can't blame him for that :-/
How is the job hunt going?
The Diono is definitely pricey but it should last Lorelei until she is out of seats and boosters. With the steel frame it takes it ten years to expire. Plus it is narrow enough to easily fit a few in my tiny car which is a plus for when I have other older kiddos :) and it rear faces to 44". It is a win for me!

Jessica, I love the Britax B-Safe but man I hate carrying the kid around in it. She is a chunk! I have started leaving it in the car and just carrying her up and down the stairs in my baby k'tan but sometimes I still carry her in the seat. Excited for the day I can put her in a convertible :)

Well I apparently have 3 cavities which they said is good considering that it has been at least a decade since I saw a dentist. And one cavity they can't touch until my wisdom teeth are removed. I dread having to do that. I don't want to be conscious for procedures like that!


----------



## lilesMom

Had big thing typed to u Lisa and ita gone.
I wore double tubi grip. Under boobs to below bum.
Helped loads. 
Belt for bump for any walking.
Not for bendung or sitting.
Water is brill.
U can gwt crutches if awfull xxx 
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

I slept on back partially sitting with mini pillow under my knees.
I had physio fir spd too so I feel ur pain.
At very end almost nothing helped. 
Sleeping on couch was bwtter some nts.
Should be worse but...... Xxx 
Hot water bottle or heating pad is great too xxx
Back massage by someone who knows how to do it properly helps zx 
But limited in pregnancy xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jen and jess xxx
Sophie be moving car seats for height so ssoon.
Simin is nearly 3/4 of a meter ;-) I had him standingng in playpen today.
Me propping him. He is as tall as it  
Jen ur car seat should last awhile xxx

Jess I pop on and off. 
That's why I only answer/comment on sone posts.
I mean to cone back but somttimes dont hve tome or forget x 
But I def love ye all too xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Anybody have any idea what happened to Natasha? Is she ok?


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany u can stay in Simons room. 
He doesn't use it.
No bed though . Hee hee. Xxx
It would be nice for u to visit family.
Might be hard to get there but worth it xxx
I got 2 impacted wisdom teeth out.
Getting um out is totally fine.
I was dreading it. 
Make sure u take all pain killers offered though.
If hey r indif sudes of mouth.
Dont do um together cos u wont be able to eat or talk . Zx
It's so woeth doing though.
I have had no trouble since xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I mean different sides of mouth Bethany.
Darn phone x


----------



## lilesMom

Jess I see tash on fb.
She is just busy. She is fine so far as I can see xx


----------



## lilesMom

I had the nicest day.
Lovely spa.
Home to mt boys ;-) 
Both happy and healthy ;-)
And oh cooked tummy dinner 
Spoiled. 
Snugglingwith bub in bed now .
Smiling away to myself. ;-)

Love to all.
Hope yr r well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm so tempted to TTC again.
It's driving me bananas. 
I wish I could banish thoughts for a yr
But they keep creeping in.
I might go get blood tests to check liver next week
See how thats going ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well then what are you waiting for Laura. If your liver test comes out good and doc gives you the go ahead do u think you and oh will start ttc? Is oh eager to start ttc again? I remember you said you want your kids close in age. It would be sweet for Simon to have a little brother or sister.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies, Just wanted to pop in and say a quick hello! :wave:

:hug:

Leslie, I say go with what your dr says and stick with the lube you are using. I too hope that you dont have another long cycle. Lots of dust to you!!!!!!

Angel, sorry P isnt wanting to nap much. Hope that you are holding up ok!

Bethany, when does your dh come home? I am going to give acu another shot but with a different lady. My next appt is this fri at 8:30am. :) Hope you are holding up ok!

Laura, spa sounds wonderful!! As for ttc#2, whatever you decide we are here for you!!!! Xoxoxo

Jess, hope you and little Sophia are well!

Jen, Lisa, Tash, and anyone Ive missed.. :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Laura, I figure we may just remove my bottom ones as my top ones aren't a problem. Though my spouse said might as well get them all out :-/
You are experiencing baby fever because Simon is growing so fast <3 hard not to want all the baby cuddles! Glad that you had a fabulous day dear!

Jessica, I haven't talked to Tasha but she is on my FB too and always appears to be a busy and talented bee :) I would like an update in her pregnancy though!

Amy, don't think he is coming home. He is on a project in Texas ATM but his work visa came in today so he goes international after that. Meh.
So glad that you are trying with another acupuncturist. I pray that this one is a better fit for you. May this do the trick!

I wish you guys were close. In the mood to go hang out at a bookstore or watch tv shows :)


----------



## mommylov

That sounds sooo nice Bethany! I would totally come! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Me me I want to stay in Simon's room too! Oh and isn't the baby bug crazy? Regardless of how hectic and hard it seems those visions of having a sibling creep in! I like how Bethany said she can fit "a few" of the Diono's in her car! Now that's forward thinking!

Jess ~ Sophia is tall! Even the convertible car seats will be awkward. My girlfriend's son practically sits Indian style in his. Safe doesn't always = Comfortable or convenient, right. 

Bethany I take it L did well at your dental appointment? When is her appt? As for DH's...I told mine I'd gladly trade the money for more time with him. He said his projects will be done in the next two years and hopefully so will his travels! As P has become more interactive it's been harder for him to leave.

Leslie ~ :bunny: :dust: :bunny: :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Sorry you're having a tough time. I say let the baby shower be a "nesting" party that your friends can partake in :haha: You just sit back and enjoy! :munch:

:laundry: :dishes: :iron:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ FX'd you catch that eggy! 1 week until your appointment! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Well then what are you waiting for Laura. If your liver test comes out good and doc gives you the go ahead do u think you and oh will start ttc? Is oh eager to start ttc again? I remember you said you want your kids close in age. It would be sweet for Simon to have a little brother or sister.

Oh would hve started when we came home from hosp ;-)
I'awaiting for afew reasons.
To give Simon 100% of me.
To see how he goes with therapies. 
To fix liver and lose weight.
Fear of same happening. ;-)
But having said that if liver is good.
I'm gonna go bavk on folic acid.
Exercise my assoff for 3 months and ho foit id say ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

hi amy xxx

im in for hanging out too :)
sounds great xxx

angel u can totally stay in simons room :)
was just thinking when we change couch in a while we should get bed sofa so have somewhere for guests :) xxx

still reading :)

it takes me whole day to catch up in patches now :)

bethany i wouldnt do bottom 2 at same time. 
gettin um out is fine but its after.
i lived on mushy food through non affected side for a good bit.
had a lot os sweling and found it hard to open my jaw. 
i only got one done at a time. 
i did go back and get second one done so shows u its doable.
it is painfull after though. xxxx
dont be too brave pain killer wise. 
make sure u get um done after tww if ur ntnp :)
u will most likely need pain relief unless ur lucky or superwoman :) ha ha


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Leslie ~ FX'd you catch that eggy! 1 week until your appointment! :dust:

seconded here xxxx :flower::thumbup:


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies!


----------



## Storked

Amy, it would be a blast! And we could go out and eat pho :)
How are you doing? 

Angel, does that mean that you want to give Pierce a sibling? ;)
Definitely planning ahead when it comes to multiple car seats in my car! Nearly bought a sit and stand stroller when pregnant with L because I figured I would want one that could last for multiple kids. Didn't get it though lol.
She did very well at the appointment. Hardly cried. Her frenectomy is tomorrow. Eek! I'm nervous :(
I understand being willing to trade the extra income for more time. Are you resigned to the prospect of him still traveling for the next couple of years? My husband has said pretty much the same thing. I don't like it but nothing to be done about it now 

Laura, thanks! I have resigned myself to getting them removed but dreading it so much. Just hate the damned dentist. People poking around my mouth terrifies me. When they told me I needed fillings at my appointment I thought they meant right then and I said "but I'm not mentally prepared yet!" They laughed at my dramatics.
Hope that you and Simon are doing well today :)

Had a mommy daughter date today! Went and bought books and clothes for L and then we had lunch at Cheddars. Was texting my husband about the books that I got her and I swear he grew up in a bubble (he says "nope, just Utah"). Had never heard of Eloise or Madeleine, or Frances or the Berenstein Bears.


----------



## lilesMom

My first wisdom tooth I got out , I thought I wad just going to discuss it and xrays.
When he said right will we do first one now.
I nearly died. 
But it was bwtter cos I had no time to get nervous ;-) 
Best of luck tomoro.
Do tgey sedate her for it.
Xxx to Lorelei. 

Love yo all.


----------



## Lisa85

OMG...... i just spent ages writing a big long post to everyone and only had one person to go and my computer froze!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growl mad::growl mad:

Its so hard at the moment coz my brain has left the country so i thought ill sit here and get it done and then FREEZE!!!!! :growlmad::growl mad:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Damn!! My whole long post disappeared. Lisa, I was just telling u not to stress about losing your post, and it happened to me! :dohh: Almost 30 weeks!! Time flys when you hit 30 weeks. Try to relax as much as u can before baby comes. 

Bethany, hope Lorelei's frenectomy goes smoothly. So sorry about needing to have wisdom teeth pulled. My wisdom teeth never came in or even formed, but I still don't have good teeth genetics. My daughter isn't so lucky though, she has all 4 wisdom teeth and she has a lot of crowding in her mouth (her jaw is too small to accommodate her teeth) so she will need at least 4 extra teeth to be pulled on top of the 4 wisdom teeth.. :nope: . 

Laura, Simon must be HUGE!! Over here in the US 3t is for I think up to 38 in. And 34 lbs!! I don't know if sizing is different in Ireland, but I can only imagine how tall he will be at 1 year. Sophie is also tall, almost 30 in. But she fits into 12- 18 months. I have bought from most of the popular brands here and from my experience most clothes seem to be made kind of small, especially denim. Hows Simons reflux? I always have to put on Sophie's diaper really loose on her waist, especially after she eats because I notice her reflux is even worse if the diaper is snug. Has Simon gotten any teeth yet? Sophie still has none and not even near getting any. Its ok though, their gummy smile is so cute.

Hi Jen!! How are u and Zoey. Has she gotten any more teeth yet and how did she do at her checkup? How is the job search going? Is your dh working at the moment? Hoping that you find work quickly hon. But at the same time, its amazing be able to spend the whole day with our los though. :hugs:

Angel, hope the time with your mom is going great. Its nice to have family there when dh goes on business trips. And thats great that your mom wants as much time as she can get with Pierce. She loves him very much. He's grandmas little boy. So can u give me any suggestions on which higher end baby brands run bigger? Because I notice, A Children's Place, Baby Gap, Carters ect. tend to run smaller, especially the waist size. What brands do u notice fit Pierce the best? I'll spend more money if it means Sophie will be more comfy. 

Leslie, hoping and fx you get your bfp as soon as possible and that the only appointment you will need to make is a Prenatal appointment! How many children do you and dh plan on having? Both of you are newly weds correct? I can't believe how long dh and I have been married. It feels like only yesterday we had just met. When in reality it was almost 13 years ago. I was 21!! I miss those newly wed days.

Amy, how are you hon? I'm about to go over to your thread. I did see you found a new Acupuncturist. How are u feeling this cycle?? Fx you have a Valentines surprise. Do u and dh have any special plans this Valentines Day??


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, good on you for spending the time to write the post again! its so frustrating when you lose it. I really hope time does fly from here... i want to get up and do things but everything is against me... Placenta previa, SPD and its been over 40C (104F) for the last 4 days. Today its 44C (111F). Luckily my MIL lent us a portable aircon which means i have to hang out in my room all day. Forced relaxation is getting boring! lol

Quick update that i put in my lost post was that i ended up going to a physio.... i got the most painful massage of my life but i slept that night with almost no pain and no pain at all the next day. Im back to being sore again today but its good to know i can get some relief with massages and stretch when it gets really bad.

I did write to everyone and I've been reading along. Ill try keep up from now on!!
:hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys. 
Lisa hugs on post being gone.
So irritating xx

Jess our sizes are different id say.group 1 seat here is up to 9 kgs.
I'm not sure bout height though.
But his head cant be over top obvs.
And ir would be now.
He is big though. 
73.5 cm tall now and 26 pound ;-)
Xxx
Hope alls well how's Nat?


----------



## lilesMom

Glad physio helped a bit Lisa.
A few sessions should give u longer relief if u can xx

Love to all.


Oh and jess his reflux is good and bad
Very patchy. But overall heaps better than before. Xx 
We r same with napipes. 
He never wears pance for same reason.
He lives in sleep suits ;-)
But will hve to change soon cos his next size. 
2-3 yrs dont hve nappy poppers so I would hve to strip him totally to change nappy.


----------



## lilesMom

Simon had discovered splashing in bath.
I was in knots laughing. 
He still goes in small bath. Even though he is too big really.
But bwtter for ny back.
Will hve to go in big bath now.
Me and bathroom were soaking.
Too funny


----------



## lilesMom

Jen was it baby swim classes or did u just take her to pool? 
What dud she wear? 
I dunno what to put Simon in for swimming.
He is too small for just trunks isn't he? 
He would freeze


----------



## xoxo4angel

Such tall babies! How precious!! 

Glad you found some relief Lisa and hurray for a/c unit! Stay cool and well hydrated! :coolio:

Jess ~ I haven't found that one good brand that works for my pot belly! Little Marc Jacobs, Burberry, Seven, Splendid, even good ole Gymboree...they all seem mislabeled :haha: I need a "plus" size for babies! 

Bethany ~ Glad L was well behaved at dentist! Boo for wisdom teeth, I didn't have them either, but my sis did :ouch: 

Brb...


----------



## aaronswoman79

Well Simon is much bigger than Sophie. How do you lift him? Because he is already bigger than a 1 year old and he obviously doesn't walk yet ( too young ). So its like carrying around an 18 month old although he is only 7 mos. I have problems with carrying Sophie because I have a messed up shoulder, siatica, and my pelvis still messed up from pregnancy, had the same problem as Lisa SPD but lack of losing weight and 2 consecutive pregnancies adds to the pelvic pain. Last I weighed Sophie she was at least 21 lbs, but she is about 29.5 in. thats about 75 cm, so she is long and looks slender, but apparently she isn't so slender because the 1 year and some 18 months are tight on her waist. Whats weird is her legs are very long, but her arms fit 9 - 12 mos perfectly. And her feet aren't big at all she wears 3 to 4 in shoes (right around average... I think). So she is all over the place in size, hence me asking Angel for suggestions on better clothes. I have had to return lots of clothes because of the unusual proportions. I think her body will even out hopefully as she gets older or it might always be a struggle to find clothes.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow good brands Laura!! Burberry is super expensive for me though. I have bought a lot from Gymboree for Sophie too, but is it my imagination or are Gymboree clothes not the greatest quality, but they are inexpensive for babies plus there are a lot of Gymboree outlets here since they started in SF. There is a very nice clothing store called Janie and Jack that is owned by Gymboree, I went to the boutique the other day and they were telling me that they pre shrink their clothes and how they are made bigger but the clothes didn't look much bigger than other brands. Very nice clothes though. Funny comment about plus size babies clothes.lol. good idea, we should make our own clothing line Laura. What do you say!? Lol

Hah, I just realized u sent me that Angel. Lol. So let me correct that. I say me you and Laura come up with our plus size baby brand. Lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I never heard of Splended. Is it a more common brand in the east coast. I'll check it out.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie is starting to talk so much! All kinds of vowel and consonants she always saying mama and dada although I don't think she is directing it at either of us. But I think she is very close to calling me mama and Aaron dada. At times she looks at me and says mama!! Its so cute!!


----------



## lilesMom

aw jess lil cutie.
simon still hasnt said dada, just mom lots , hee hee
he can make lots of noises though. :)

no news here.
lil munchkin has decided he doesnt like day naps anymore.
makes him a little crank bag, 
think its combo of teeth and tummy.
he could be hanging tired and not sleep.
he has fallen asleep while eating twice over last few days cos he hangs on so long. 
just got my grocerys delivered again.
its way too handy but weather had been bad so...
its nice today though, i really shuld leave the house but im too lazy.
my sinuses r driving me bananas from allergies from the spa.
doh.
was lovely at the time but that eve when i came home i came out in big splothes and rash.
showered off oils and it went down but sinuses r gone crazy.
i always get lazy when they r at me :)
anyway im rambling cos im bored. :)

love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie started saying dada first (easier to pronounce I guess) and ofcourse dh was very happy. But now she is saying mama much more now. Funny she has started to combine 2 words together that sounds like "ga dam" and u can guess what it sounds like lol. I feel bad laughing when she says it but it really sounds like she is swearing!! Oh and Simon might very well be ditching at least one of his naps. He's growing up hon. Also good sign of development. He doesn't want to miss out on the action.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I forgot to mention I attempted one more time to switch Sophie from Sensitive formula (virtually lactose free) to organic (which has lactose). Within a week, Sophie started with diaper rashes (even bleeding on her bottom), loose stools, then it escalated to projectile vomiting and hives all over her body! I didn't realize a milk rash can also take longer to show up (from 7 - 10 days). We stopped the organic milk and her bottom cleared up right away and her hives are almost gone. It was scarey when she projectile vomited all over herself and crib during sleep. Thank God dh and I were stil awake. Poor Sophie :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Sophie started saying dada first (easier to pronounce I guess) and ofcourse dh was very happy. But now she is saying mama much more now. Funny she has started to combine 2 words together that sounds like "ga dam" and u can guess what it sounds like lol. I feel bad laughing when she says it but it really sounds like she is swearing!! Oh and Simon might very well be ditching at least one of his naps. He's growing up hon. Also good sign of development. He doesn't want to miss out on the action.

yeah he is def trying to ditch a nap which is fine since he used to hve 3.
but he keeps falling asleep eating :) ha ha
he is conked now again finally. 
his gums are driving him bananas poor love. 
simon has been saying.. oh no. for ages :)
he says it when u tickle him or he doesnt want something.
its his way of saying oh god, let me alone but its funny that it sounds like the proper words he should be saying in the situation :)
oh my god, im gonna be brought up for killing my cat, 
i can hear him tearing out the bin again!!!
he is a little nightmare.
they have been given acess only to utility and sometimes kitchen now ( plus the whole world via cat flap) but he has gotten wicked bold in protest.
we should never have got that kitten.
our older cat is fine and sedate :)


----------



## lilesMom

im gonna let simon on his reduced lactose milk till cows milk later.
he is ok with yoghurts but his milk is easier to digest and helps combat constipation so i aint changing it :)
poor sophie, its so hard to know what best to do for um. 
least u know what caused it and its gone now xxx


----------



## jen435

Oh jess so glad sophies rash cleared and u knew what caused it! How cute for her words :) shes so tall zoeys only 29" at her last appt so sophies really tall!

Laura zoeys swim class she wore a bathing suit. All the babies did and we put them under water straight away :/ i was very nervous but babies blow bubbles and didnt mind. She loved pool. I say take simon swimming in swimmy diaper and trunks he will love it! :) u can sing songs and such. Lots of fun. 

I read but im so tired that i cant remember to properly post.. lets see

Angel hope ur enjoying ur mom!! Also hope u and ur sweet pierce are doing well&#9825;

Lisa glad massage helpped.arent they addicting bc of how sore u get after a few days?? If i coulda had one every three days it woulda been heaven. Did ur obgyn figure if u can have natural birth?? Sorry if i missed! I cant believe 10 weeks -/+..

Amy glad u found new accupuncturist. I hope u get a valentines day gift&#9825;&#9825; fxd for u.

Bethany wisdom teeth arent so bad. Better to be young and have em out. Lorelie sounds sl sweet i love all books u got her too&#9825;

Im enjoying snuggles with my kobe n zoey atm


----------



## aaronswoman79

0nly 29'' lol. Thats above 95th percentile Jen. Didn't the doc tell you that? Zoey is also very tall. It must be hard to find clothes that fit correctly. When Sophie went to doc and they took measurements they asked if I have any very tall people in my family. I tell them about my 13 year old who is already my height. Your little Zoey probably takes after you and dh. Wow, Zoey is taking swimming lessons. Is she enjoying it? How is her reflux? Any more teeth? Wish I could see a pic of her.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thinking about taking Sophie and the girls on an over night trip. Do any of you have have a pak n play? And is it good to use to put the baby to sleep say during a vacation? And is it quick to assemble? Either I'm very air headed or don't want to bother to try to assemble things. Its easier just to make dh do it.lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany how'd Lorelie's frenectomy go? I hope there was a quick recovery! My sister had it done a few years ago :ouch:

Amy ~ FX'd you love your new acu person! 

Leslie :dust:

Lisa ~ Hope things are ready for the shower and the weather cooperates!

Jen ~ Swimming babies are soooo cute! How's the weather up there? :cold:

Laura ~ Hugs to Simon xxx

Jess ~ Sophie is on a roll! She's trying to catch up w/ her sisters! :haha: My sis uses a pack and play when visiting me, well, she did when Decland was younger! They were easy peasy to set up and take down! Just can't use bassinet accessory because of Soph's weight! 

:wave: to anyone I forgot!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and Laura sorry to hear your allergies are bothering you. :hugs: Yay for grocery delivery!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys 
hope alls well xxx

my car, oven and dryer have died, arrrgghh
not sure where money to fix um is gonna come from but anyway.
thats 3 so hopefully end of bad luck for abit xx

love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

and i think simon may have a tooth. 
i can feel an edge poking out but its only tiny and not in very front. more like front left side ish :) not sure though cos he wont let me check properly.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Oh no to the 3 large items breaking! Those are not cheap!! FX'd you win the lotto! And how sweet, a tooth!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS I miss my DH :sad: How am I going to survive his long trip if I'm cracking after a week of him being gone? :sigh:


----------



## lilesMom

aw hugs xxx
its tough being without him x
when is he due back hon? x


----------



## Storked

Laura, not having time to get nervous sounds terrifying! I'm a control freak :)
Sadly they didn't sedate her for her clipping. It was pretty awful.
Hope you caught a video of Simon splashing around :D
So sorry that everything seems to be breaking down. Hate when that happens. Especially in threes *grumbles about the evilness of odd numbers*
But hurray teeth!

Angel, oh no your sister had a frenectomy? Ouch is right!
Sorry that your husband has to travel too darling :hugs: 

Jessica, your poor daughter! That is so stinky about her teeth :( I have had teeth pulled before but that is because I needed braces at 12 and I still had a lot of baby teeth that weren't even loose. 
Cracking up over Sophie's "swearing"! :lol:
Sorry for the formula troubles :( feeling lucky that L is so easy with formula

Jen, of course you would reassure me about my teeth. Since you know all this dentistry stuff ;) still terrifies me hehe.
How did you enjoy swimming class? Fur baby and real baby snuggles are the best <3

Lisa, glad that your painful massage actually helped!

Amy and Leslie, love you girls. Much rainbow dust. Pretty soon I will be obsessing over cycles with y'all. It will be fun!

The frenectomy was terrible. She was screaming so much after that I still couldn't get her to nurse for longer than a minute. And she had been in SUCH a good mood before. She was smiling at everyone and babbling happily. I was so worried that she wouldn't babble anymore but no worries. She woke up this morning with a big grin, squeaking away :) 
Been back to reading romance books lately because I am lonely lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Poor sweet Lorelei. :nope: Bethany, I am so sorry you had to see her in so much pain and I am sad that she had to go through that. Thank God she is doing better now. :flower: Its so hard to see our babies suffer. I freak out with every little thing that happens with my girls. I try not to, but my miscarriage changed me and I have become very paranoid. Do you think it will be easier to nurse Lorelie now?

I was thinking about taking the girls to one of the historic gold rush towns so that they can learn about history. They have some nice little historic towns up in Northern California. They are about 2 hours away. I figure Sophie will be able to sleep during a 2 hour drive. 

So, any of you ladies have special plans for the weekend?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ One of the pediatricians my sis works with (who also did our Botox--small town) noticed Melody's. He gave her a local at the site (under tongue), then snipped it! It bled like mad!! I couldn't imagine what you guys went through...I know it pales in comparison, but at the time I thought Pierce wouldn't smile again after his 1st shots <~~that's how bad he takes them. Glad Lorelie is back to her sweet smiling self - with a better ability to latch on I hope! 

Jess your trip sounds lovely! Such a good mommy looking to educate her girls! 

Laura ~ Any sightings on Simon's tooth yet?

Hope everyone is well...it's been a quiet Friday! :flower:

Mom's visit has been great. Dad got her an iPhone and every time I turn around she is recording something he is doing! :cloud9: I've finally been in touch with a local photographer. Waiting to confirm the booking for his 6 month pics. Not sure what outfits/scenes we should do...if you've seen anything out there, I'm open to suggestions! Oh and my DH gets in Sunday---2 more sleeps!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and nothing exciting for me this weekend Jess. Hope you all have a fab gold rush trip!


----------



## Storked

Jessica, it is difficult not to worry. When one has been through the worst possible scenario regarding their children...you just are always prepared for the worst things to happen. It is scary and stinky. Ever vigilant!
That trip sounds great. I bet your girls will love it! We always took educational trips when I was a kid. We'd visit all kinds of historical sites. I have been to battlefields, presidential homes, and many a museum. Love it :)

Angel, it does bleed a lot. It was on her face and my nipples when I tried to feed her. Made me feel like more of a heel. But can't regret it- she will have much better elocution than her mother. I have a tongue tie just like she did. I blame it for my inability to say rural lol.
So sad that Pierce hates his shots that much! How long does it take him to be happy again?
Yay, two sleeps! It will be nice to have him home. 

Weekend plans: grocery shopping. That is about it for me. Husband is home this afternoon and leaves again on Monday. But while he is here I will take advantage of him and let him haul groceries into the apartment :)
L woke me up at 4:30. Figured what the heck. Turned Pandora to They Might Be Giants children's radio and we twirled around the room to Michael Franti & Spearhead. I know it will be a good day!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs to Lorelei. 
Must hve been yucky for ye both xxx
But like u say better for her long term. 

Hey to all. Xx

Made simin lots more food again .
Salmon and sweet potatoe today. 
He liked but not loved. ;-)
Very good for his brain so he is having it ;-)

Love to all.
I caught up earlier but hve forgotten ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray angel nearly home xxx
U too Bethany.
So nice. 

I didnt get a vid of his splashing cos it was just him ans me so I couldn't.
He dud it again for bath tonight. 
Floor and me soaked.
Plus some clothes under his bath.
It's very funny though.

He grqbbed his yoghurt tonight so I gave ir to him.
It was everywhere. Hair. Eye lashes th works!! ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Another 2 pound lost. I'm exactly halfway now.


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa how are ur hips.
How r u and bub? 

Jess ur trip sounds gun enjoy xxx

Jen ur quiet lately. 
How r ye? 

Amy love and dust xxx

U too Leslie. Fx xxx

Tash if u still read love. 
Just to let u know we miss u. X

Deedee u atill here? Xxx 
I
I hope I have nt forgotten someone.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yay Laura good for you on weight loss!
Just wanted to say hello and hope everyone is having a good weekend! Will catch up soon. Doc appt Monday... Let's hope I don't need whatever is recommended though :)


----------



## lilesMom

Fx for u Leslie. 
Best of luck.
Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

4:30am and Pandora what fun Bethany! Hope your DH's next trip is a short one! And rural that's a pain for anyone to say :rofl: Pierce gets a smidge of a fever after his shots, so he is a grump for about 24 hours (smiles are there, but he fusses a lot). 

Laura ~ Dinner sounds yummy! And yay for the weight loss! Bath time sounds line so much fun...I can only imagine how wet everything gets! 

Leslie ~ any symptoms yet? +ve vibes being sent your way! Think pink, as in that pink second line that yields your BFP!!! 

Amy ~ :dust:

I always hate when my Mom leaves. I enjoy her company, she leaves in the morning. My DH gets home tomorrow so it's all bittersweet. They tag team time w/ Pierce & me! Meanwhile, Pierce is so much better with tummy time. He doesn't love it, but curiosity keeps him entertained and doing more "push ups." Still hasn't rolled over, but again, I'm in no rush. 

Hope everyone is well! Lisa how was the shower?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay for Pierce!! He is doing great with tummy time. Sophie use to hate being on her tummy, but then one day it was like a light switch went on and now she loves cruising around. Soon Pierce will start getting around and then you won't be able to stop him!


----------



## lilesMom

like jess said pierce will get to like it more and more as his muscles and therefore his ability to scoot improoves :) xxx
he is dotey looking in his pics :)
hurray for dh being home.
sorry ur mom is leaving though xx
she visits u pretty often doesnt she?
thats lovely .

how is everyone? xx
not much new here,
oh got my car running again thank god. 
hope it stays ok now , yucky to nothave car cos i live in middle of nowhere :)
close ish to towns but not walking distance in winter with bub :)
have someone coming to fix other 2 hopefully next week. 
love to all. 
hope weekend has been good to ye xx
we had one of oh friends stay last nt.
i didnt really ut saw him today.
it was nict to bed with simon but saw him today.
it was nice to have company, i know him well cos he is very good friend of oh.
but has been in oz for 2 yrs, 
xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy how 'bout them Broncos!! (Is your DH a fan?) Did you get a +ve OPK yet?? 

Leslie ~ I hope your bean is nestled in (or close to it!). FX'd!! Let us know what the Dr says!

Are the two of you off for President's day? If so, enjoy your long weekend. :coolio:

Jess are you a Niners fan? (Laura & Lisa this is American Football chit chat...almost Super Bowl time!)


----------



## Lisa85

Sorry ladies... I'm being so slack lately!!

Jen, someone told me on the weekend i might be able to get 6 free physio session through our health care system if i can get a referral from a dr so I'm going to try do that tomorrow. 
i don't know about c section yet... i have to have a scan at 32 weeks (6th Feb) to see if my placenta has moved and if not c section it is. Although my SPD may mean i need a c section anyways.

Jess, every update now seems to be something new Sophia is doing!! What a smart cookie!!

Laura, thats a lot of things to go wrong at once!! Hopefully you can get it all replaced without going broke!! Always seem to all happen at once.

Angel, sorry you are so sad with your DH gone. My ex was in the army and was gone all the time. As horrible as it is it does get easier in time and its so exciting when you get a reunion. Im sure its much harder with a baby though! :hugs:

Bethany, im glad Lorelei recovered quickly from her traumatic event!
Sorry your lonely to! :hugs:

Leslie, good luck with your appointment... will be interesting to hear what they have to say!! Update?!

Amy, :hi: and :hugs:

AFM - Baby shower on the weekend went great. The family issues worked out pretty well. I was very proud of my mum for marching straight up to dad and saying lets get the awkwardness out of the way and say hi!! My dad and step dad actually got on really well which was weird!!
It was a lovely day though and got some great presents!

I have my next midwife appointment tomorrow where i assume ill find out about my GTT results. I presume everything is fine coz no one has contacted me. 

30 weeks on wednesday. i can't believe it!!! Im really tired all the time and my hips are bad but thats really my only complaints so far so i think thats pretty good!!
She's kicking up a storm in the 24/7 and my OH is getting very excited!! Everything is going great at the moment! (touch wood) ;)


----------



## Lisa85

Angel... I've heard of the niners but i would have probably thought they were a baseball team! haha :blush:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I am not a huge football fan but I do root for the niners. My father who passed away was a niners fan so u could say I root for them in his memory. I am also a SF Giants fan! Colin Kaepernick is truly an inspiration. I was reading the story about him being adopted. You should look it up, very interesting. So it was sad that the niners lost, but everything happens for a reason. Hows Pierce doing hon? Still being the macho boy he is doing his pushups? I love hearing about his progress. And he is super cute, especially those cheeks!! 

Laura, thank God u got your car fixed!! Give Simon a kiss for me! 

Leslie and Amy so excited for this month. Come on bfps!!

Lisa so happy baby shower went good. Yay for baby gifts!! Elena (hope I spelled her name right) will be spoiled!!

Bethany, Jen give you sweet princesses a kiss from me. :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

No news here. Just catching up really 
Love to all x


----------



## lilesMom

Tash had her 12 week scan today.
All wbet well. 
Great heartbeat and bub moving lots 
She has no internet at tge mo.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Waiting at the doctors.. Quite nervous. It is pretty tough sitting in the office as always. I can sense the couples going in for their scans and check ups. It makes me mad at myself that I have a bitterness towards others. Everyone deserves to be happy and have a family.


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! Finally had moment to catch up properly on reading four pages but now zoey woke up! So must tend to her soon.

Lisa yay for great shower and gifts sorry about hip pains but ur lil one will be here so soon&#9825;

Bethany so sorry for U having to watch lorelie go thru that. So glad she is happy again. &#9825; 
Laura glad things are being fixed and simon is well&#9825; 

I have tons to say i wrote this hrs ago and lost the post grrr... ill write back when i can.


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, you did spell it right!! :thumbup: we are starting to use her name more and more at home. I love it!!

Leslie, don't be mad at yourself... we have all felt like that at one time or another. You will get your turn soon enough! :hugs: 
Hope the appointment went well.

Jen, Its the worst when you lose posts.

Hi to everyone!!

My boobs leaked again last night for the first time since 21 weeks. Was so weird! I was sitting in bed with no top on and it dripped down... my OH was fascinated by it! lol :blush:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Waiting at the doctors.. Quite nervous. It is pretty tough sitting in the office as always. I can sense the couples going in for their scans and check ups. It makes me mad at myself that I have a bitterness towards others. Everyone deserves to be happy and have a family.

So how did the appointment go? And I can totally relate to the bitterness! It felt like EVERYONE was pregnant around me, even the tabloids (Kim Kardashian, Will & Kate, Fergie...), I was heart broken. I know you may not see it now, but your rainbow is on the horizon xoxo 

Amy? Thinking of you! 

:wave: errrbody! I'll post properly later today. Just catching up :thumbup:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't have much time to respond so I apologize. Doc took blood for progesterone yesterday because I was luckily on CD 21. CD 3 she wants blood for FSH and estradiol. Then she is recommending a spermenolisis and hsg last. I am going to see how everything else come back before doing hsg. If blood comes back as something she will look at clomid. I guess I wanted a magic answer but I will have to wait a bit. I'm hoping it's something simple but we know it could also possibly be nothing and it is just taking us awhile. She recommended vitamin e suppositories that I am going to look at ordering for dryness because that part isn't helping. She understands my thoughts on OPKs and is leaving it up to me. When the results come back she may recommend them or not depending. I'm just worried about the pressure based on DH's schedule and both of our performance anxiety. Today is CD 22. Still BDing just in case because of last months long cycle. Let's hope I get pregnant and don't have to worry about this stuff :)
Thanks for the support and thoughts! Anyone have any advice or thoughts on her recommendations? I will answer more when I can. Happy Tuesday...I was off yesterday so back to work! And lovely snow on the way ugh


----------



## jen435

Leslie if u decide to use opks my suggestion use clear blue digital. They are the best ones. I spent a fortune on opks and cb was the best i actually got pregnant with them. What i did was use cheap ones and when i questioned if it was positive or i thought it was close to ovulation id use cb digital to check. The minute i got my :) dh and i bd and we caught egg. I know opks are frustrating but cb digital are great. Also keep box if ur unhappy cb can either mail u new box free or reimburse u price of box. So u cant lose to try it once :)


----------



## jen435

Lisa so glad baby shower was lovely. Ur lo is so loved already :)


----------



## jen435

Angel and anyone nursing/pumping question.... is fluttering/light movement normal?? Like not when pumping/nursing i mean throughout the day i get it. Cant figure out if its gas just my stomach contracting or my imagination... today i felt on my left side what seemed to be a slight push out my stomach... sound normal???


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie I am hoping that u get your bfp in the next few weeks. But if u don't, fx that all us well with u and dh and things have just taken a little longer. Not everybody after d&c or mc seems to get pregnant right away. It seems to vary with each person. I am hoping that its just taking a little bit longer for u and dh and that both of u will be pleasantly suprised very soon! :flower:

Jen, I believe u have asked a similar question like this before and have been pointing to the possibility of being pregnant. You have mentioned about your stomach not going down, about having strange feelings of movement in you abdominal area. I remember u mentioned this. Did u ever take a pregnancy test?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ How nice that your Mom took care of a potentially awkward situation! What a relief that must have been for you. Babies have a way of bringing grandparents and estranged family members together :cloud9: I hope you are able to get the referral for physio!

Laura ~ Hope you and Simon are well! What's for dinner? Hehe!

Bethany ~ How's that baby girl? How long is your DH gone for this time?

Leslie ~ :happydance: CD21! So I think if you want to toy with OPKs then Jen's approach is good. It was my experience that the cheapies (Amazon "wondfo's LH strips" were just as effective as the name brands for a fraction of the cost. I used a CB fertility monitor (expensive), the $20 box of 3-4 and the wondfo's. They all lined up with the cycle monitoring i had through my RE. I understand the added pressure perspective, FX'd you won't need them! :dust:

Jess ~ Did you get to go on your trip?

Jen ~ :test: I have had some intense abdominal movements lately...normally it's followed by wind though :blush: Maybe the hormones we have w/ nursing can cause us to have more sensitive digestive systems? That being said, if I were you I would take a test! I still have a couple left over if ya want them! 

Aaaammmmyyyyy :headspin: 2 days of +ve OPKs!!! :headspin: No meds, just an old school round of baby making. FX'd! 

We had a play date today. Pierce is the same size as the one year olds...poor little fella is content just lounging, so still no rolling over for us! Ha! I'll probably freak and scare him once he does though!

Bracing for snow over here...a beach town + snow = chaos and mayhem at all grocery stores! It's insane! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Three amigos (Ryker, Bianca and Pierce)...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xoxo4angel

This made me laugh...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!! I wanted to stop in real quick and say hello and see how everyone was doing!!! Miss you and love you all!!!

Angel, LOVE the pics of P and his possy... ADORABLE!!!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Don't have much time to respond so I apologize. Doc took blood for progesterone yesterday because I was luckily on CD 21. CD 3 she wants blood for FSH and estradiol. Then she is recommending a spermenolisis and hsg last. I am going to see how everything else come back before doing hsg. If blood comes back as something she will look at clomid. I guess I wanted a magic answer but I will have to wait a bit. I'm hoping it's something simple but we know it could also possibly be nothing and it is just taking us awhile. She recommended vitamin e suppositories that I am going to look at ordering for dryness because that part isn't helping. She understands my thoughts on OPKs and is leaving it up to me. When the results come back she may recommend them or not depending. I'm just worried about the pressure based on DH's schedule and both of our performance anxiety. Today is CD 22. Still BDing just in case because of last months long cycle. Let's hope I get pregnant and don't have to worry about this stuff :)
> Thanks for the support and thoughts! Anyone have any advice or thoughts on her recommendations? I will answer more when I can. Happy Tuesday...I was off yesterday so back to work! And lovely snow on the way ugh

Leslie, IM SOOOO glad that you are getting some answers. As for the HSG, Ive had 2 and after the first one I got pregnant. They say that it can be theraputic and clear tubes if you have a little debris in there which may have been the case for me. They also check for uterine abnormalities and what not as well. Def worth looking in to IF you dont fall preggers this cycle which I hope that you do!!

Laura, hows you little milky face doing?? Hope all is well!!!

Jess, hope things are going well with you and Sophia!!

Lisa, glad you had a great time at your shower!

Jen, love to you and Zoey!!!

Bethany, I was laughing when I saw that too but Im SOOOOO mad about my niners losing. But that wouldve been tough because Im also a Broncos fan. I hope the Seahawks go down (no offense to hawk fans).

Love and hugs to anyone Ive missed!!! Sitting out this round and letting my body just soak in the acu treatment this month and clean out "sludge". I feel wonderful and am pretty hopeful that it will lead to our healthy earth baby! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Pierce is adorable Angel!! Such a big baby. Do rainbow babies tend to be bigger. Lol. All of us have big healthy babies. :flower:


----------



## jen435

How cute angel! Hes so adorable! Thats what im thinking its just sensitivity also. I dont have any tests so no i havent tested. I dont believe im pregnant thou. Think af is sneaking up...


----------



## aaronswoman79

If I were you I would test Jen. This isn't the first time u have told us about these and other symptoms. Imagine if u have been pregnant all of this time and without prenatal care. I actually have taken a few pregnancy tests after having Sophie because of weird symptoms. If your having anymore symptoms I highly suggest you test, just incase.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Is it me or is time going by very quickly these days.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ If you've BDed without protection you could totally be preggers! My girlfriend fell pregnant while nursing. Her babies are 13 months apart! AF and BFP symptoms are super similar! 

Amy ~ Nice choice to take this month off...come on acu!

Leslie ~ Pierce was conceived after my HSG. I hope you don't have to go that route, but it can be beneficial.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Exactly Angel. Its always good to be sure. I have had a few pregnancy scares and that has been while being careful. In my case, there is no way I could take care of another baby at this point. Its hard with 3 girls, especially since 1 has special needs and my almost 14 year old is suspected to have a.d.d and depression. 

I must tell u ladies what happened over the weekend. My 14 year old has severe issues with organization as well as concentration and focus. Her room was sooo messy. I can't even put into words how messy her room was. It was a disaster! It looked like a tornado hit her room (thats the only way I can describe it). Me and dh decided to clean it and found some court documents in her room that she should have never had. They are documents she took from my file cabinet from our room. These documents are not easy to find. They are copies of hand written affidavits that document the abuse I endured while I was pregnant with her (over 14 years ago). She read EVERYTHING. She read all of the horrific details. This man (who is serving a prison sentence of 50 years to life for other heinous crimes) almost murdered me while pregnant and she read that he wished for me to lose the baby while pregnant. To make matters worse I found out she got into the file cabinet first when she was 7 and has known all of these details all of these years and didn't tell me anything because she didn't want me to know she went through my personal belongings. These papers were very hidden so I am surprised she could even find them. I am devastated that she had to find this out and never told me anything. This is a huge reason she is so depressed. Me and dh had a long talk with her. We definitely need to find a therapist for her asap. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ How awful! How frightening that experience must have been for you at the time, I'm sure I've said it before, I am so glad he is behind bars! And your poor daughter...there is no telling what is running through her adolescent mind! <~~at her age their minds are egotistical and will find a way to loop a situation back to themselves (good or bad). Glad she has such wonderful loving parents. I really hope the insurance covers mental health. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Angel :flower: The thing we are worried about is she found out that he wanted me to miscarry her and she seems to feel guilty about me being abused while I was pregnant with her. Of course we had a long talk with her and did and said what we could to help her feel better, but at this point she really needs to talk with a professional. I am so worried about her especially when you hear all these stories on the news about teen suicide. We are going to keep a close eye on her and get her to a doctor asap. 

So I was going to ask you how is Pierce around other babies? Did he have fun? He look pretty chill in his pic, very cute and very very hugable.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys. 
Jess hugs.
Its great ye jnow now.
Only with ye knowing whats going on iher head can ye help her xxx
I'm echoing. Tge girls. 
Hope ur covered and hope u find someone soon xxx
Hugs hon.
None of it is ur fault.
She obvs searched very well to find them.hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel.
We gad a play date today too.
Well Simonwas only one playing cos other bub was only 7 weeks.
She is dotey ;-) a lil dot.
I wanna bub again. Hee hee
Very gratefull for simon and will stay put fir now though. ;-)
Ur pic is fab.
Pierce is after getting so boyish rather than babyish xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen I agree with complete opposites. ;-)
I hve felt pressure and like moving but I reckon it's things ie uterus and muscles moving back into place.
But my sis also got preg nursing and didnt know till few months gone.
Test woman;-)


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot dinner was porridge and fruit angel. ;-)
I gave him egg last nt and he was sick so light foods today. 
He is grand again.
I think I need new car. 
My car was making funny noises after longer drive today. 
Oh oh.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hi xxx 
Fx fir u.
I hve good feeling bout relaxed cycle acu bub xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie glad u hve help and a plan but hopung u don't need it xxx

Hey Lisa. 
Hope ur hips r ok. Zx
The rest flys after 30 weeks x 

Hope I'm not missing someone.
Sorry if I am. 
I'm tired. Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

He rolled over!!!!! I had my back turned and my DH put him down for tummy time and he rolled right off his mat! I missed it :sad2: I've been with him all day and he waited for his Daddy! I'm in shock that I missed it...I was gyped! I'll be back, got to call the family! (If I'm this excited who knows how I'll be when he pulls up!)


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, oh my goodness... I'm so sorry you had to go through all of that. Glad to hear he can never hurt you or anyone else ever again though. You are definitely doing the right thing getting her professional help. That would be a very tough thing to deal with at any age let alone a 14 year old girl. Has she got some good friends because she has probably talked to them about it. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angel, how cute is P!! He is the same size as the other kids! i wonder if he will shoot up in height soon.
How annoying you missed the roll over... has he done it again since?!

Jen, maybe a test just to be on the safe side. :shrug:

Leslie, glad you got some options in your appointment. They all sounds very confusing to me though. Fingers cross you fall pregnant this month and don't need any of it.

Amy, hope your enjoying your rest month! :hugs:

Laura, I hope this last 10 weeks flys... I'm getting so excited and nearly everything is ready.

Bethany :hugs:

AFM - I was just saying yesterday i think i feel the best right now than i have my whole pregnancy... well since my first pregnancy in February but i have a splitting head ache and am nauseous right now so maybe i spoke to soon! 
Getting my hair done today! yay


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay!! Way to go Pierce! It was only a matter of time. Sorry u didn't get to see it. But he'll start rolling more and more. Then he will start cruising around! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

OMG Jess, Im so sorry to hear. Im sorry to hear that you ad to endure such pain andgo through such a terrifying ordeal with this man. I dont even know what to say. You are such a sweetheart and I cant imagine why anyone would want to hurt you. Sendng you the BIGGEST hug ever!

Leslie... whats going on with your cycle now?!?!!?!?!?!? Your a week ahead of me.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I wanted to catch up tonight but the headache from hell is stopping me ( sinuses)!
Amy nothing much going on here just wishing and hoping and praying ( it's a song right?). My boobs are hurting early this cycle for some reason. Trying to stretch bd out but def not tonight.
Progesterone results are back and she said they were on the lower end but showed I'm ovulating so she isn't worried ( plus with my longer cycle could be lower at this time).
So happy to hear about acu Amy! Hope this is it for you! I know she said to take a break this cycle while she helps regulate...what does that mean for you?
Anyway ladies catch up soon. I'm probably going to head to bed early tonight


----------



## aaronswoman79

If it helps Leslie, my progesterone has always ran low. It was low with the last 2 pregnancies, and I have 3 lovely daughter and of course my daughter up in heaven (losing her had nothing to do with my low progesterone levels) :flower: . It seems that some womens progesterone runs slightly lower and things turn out just fine with their babies. Hoping for your bfp this cycle. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

Jess im so so sorry ur daughter found out :( i hope mental health is covered. Honestly that man should pay for cost if its not but we know he cant. Big hugs im so sorry u had to endure all that. Hope u and her will be ok.

Way to go peirce so sorry u missed it but jess is right he will do it again :)

Laura so sorry about car. Oh please say simons a baby our bubs cant grow into toddlers just yet! Egg made him sick? Poor bubs. I want to try banana pancakes with zoey tom.... unsure now

Amy fxd for u this cycle! Hope u enjoy time off.


Bethany hi! How are u and lorelie?

Lisa week 30 hurray!!! Hope ur headache goes away and u feel better&#9825;

Leslie hi! How are u? I really hope u some how have a miracle this cycle. This goes for amy also&#9825; i hope u get ur anwsers.

Planning zoeys bday. I am making her outfit decorations party banner and a favorites board with some pictures. I also am going to attempt a cake and pop cakes for favors.... also a candy jar decorated in her theme. Wanna make her a bday hat too! Baby minnie is the theme Have to put deposit down on the pavillion before i dont get it. Sad yet happy i have time to plan


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hurray xxx lil cutie. X

Jen birthday planning already. Ur very organised ;-)
Simons being doin a funny thing with his head. 
Sent video to seizure nurse. Will hear back tomoro.
Hope alls well. Xxx

Hope headaches disappears girls 

Love to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## jen435

Enjoy staycation :)

I wish i could post pictures on here :( i want to share so much that i leave off fb.

Laura did i mention zoey shakes its scary. I hope simon is ok!&#9825;

I cant focus must sleep now.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I hope everything goes went well at Simon's checkup. I hope it is nothing to worry about. Your a great mommy, so caring for Simon. He's blessed to have a mama like you. :flower:

Jen, what do u mean when u say Zoey shakes? I wish I could see how Zoey looks and how big she's getting. 

Sophie also kinda freaks me out because sometimes she likes to rock back and forth when she sits on my lap or even when she is sitting up. Makes me think of Autism, but then again she started doing it after we bought her Jumperoo. So I think she does it to soothe herself or because she finds it fun. She makes eye contact very well and has no other symptoms. I am worried about these things because all of you already know about Aly with a.d.d. and Selective Mutism and Natalie with her bipolar/adhd/ocd. But what I never mentioned is that my brothers only son has either mild Autism or Aspergers and my husband has nephews with Aspergers, Autism and adhd. Another thing, Sophie keeps rolling on to her tummy while she sleeps and it scares me so much. They recommend keeping babies on their backs up until 1 year old. But what do you do if your baby keeps rolling over on to their back? 

Angel, Pierce looks as big as the other babies in the pic. He's going from a baby to a little boy. He looks so cuddly. Sophie is at least 22 lbs. now, getting so hard to carry around! I don't know why they say the britax b-safe car seat is for up to 30 lbs when she barely fits in it. The width is too narrow and her legs go out. My husband is installing the Chicco car seat tomorrow. We were avoiding to install it because it takes a lot of space in the back and now my 3 kids will barely fit in the car and its a mid size SUV. Forgot to mention we didn't end up going the gold rush towns (too far away, there wadn't enough time) but we did go to the wine country (Napa area). Its kind of hard to have fun in the Wine country with kids though, if you know what I mean. We are thinking about going on a family trip to Mendocino, Ca. Its a nice coastal town about 3 hours from where we live. We're thinking about renting a cottage there and having a nice relaxing weekend. Hopefully we actually end up going through with our plans this time. We are planning on going mid February. There is this cool beach I want to take the kids to, its called Glass Beach in Mendocino. If you look it up on google images they have some very pretty pictures there. And if you look it up on wikipedia it tells the history and how the beach got covered with beautiful smooth glass stones. People use to dump their garbage on the beach in the 1900's. Over the next decades the force of the waves basically cleaned up the beach and broke down everything except glass and pottery which got transformed into smooth glass stones over the years, quite amazing and cool. 

Hi Bethany. Hope you and Lorelei are doing great!

Hi Lesle! What cycle day are you on? What day do you plan on testing? Aren't you and Amy like 1 week apart? Hope you and dh get an early Valentines present.

Amy, hope you are feeling better from the acupuncture. Did it feel itchy again? Do you feel it better with the new lady? Maybe it takes some time getting use to. My grandmother also did acupuncture because of chronic pain. I hear it really helped. Apparently acupuncture can help in many aspects of life. I don't know if I would have the guts to go and do it though. Did you and dh end up trying for this cycle or are you waiting until the next?

TGIF ladies!!

P.S : Natasha, I am so happy for you that the baby is growing nice and healthy and that you are just about into your 2nd trimester. Hope you have a happy and peaceful pregnancy.


----------



## lilesMom

still waiting to hear back form epilepsy nurse but he has been fine all night so hopefully its alright and was just a behaviour thing.
not sure though
im acutaully querying autism for simon too. 
he doesnt look at people when they speak to him bar me and a few others .
he hates new things or changes to his routine.
he hates small kids and doesnt like noise.
he is more likely with his brain injury.
ih his day changes he gets all out of sorts for ages.
anyway.... il find out later 
i hve a nephew with mild autism whohad seizues as a baby too.

jen 
when u say shake, it it limbs or all of her?
could be muscle strengthening too xxx

love to all.
i caught up but ive forgotten. 
im a bit reoccupied :) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, thats good you recognize the symptoms, so if Simon does indeed have Autism they can start treating him early. My brothers son is 7 and has been showing signs for autism or aspergers since he was an infant. I first noticed the signs when my nephew was about 5 to 6 months old. He would not make eye contact, barely even with his own parents. He kind of looked like a deer in headlights. He wouldn't engage with you if you tried to talk or play with him, stimming (repetitive movements). When our cousin who is a school teacher met my nephew the first she asked me in privacy was if he had aspergers. My mom tried to tell him, I tried to tell him. His son is now 7 years old, he does not make eye contact, its like he either looks right through you or anywhere but your face. He will not reciprocate conversations you try and have with him, he only has like 1 or 2 interest and is not interested in talking about other things, easily distracted, very clumsy, he uses the same learned phases that he has heard other people say. And my brother and his wife have been in complete denial. They could have had him treated all of these years. Even his teacher has told them he is wired differently and something is wrong. The only problem is they refuse to see it, when he could be treated and learn ways to function around people or in school better.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, dh hasn't been to the docs yet. He didn't have insurance before but he is in the process of obtaining insurance from his job as we speak. So hopefully he can be seen. A few years back, earlier in our marriage he visited a pretty famous clinic here in the bay area that specializes in a.d.d., autism, mood disorders (my husband also suffers chronic migraines at least twice a week). They did a bunch of tests on my husband, psychological, behavioral, how he processes information, etc. His results were so poor that the doc told him he was lucky if a.d.d. was his only problem and that my husband had severe deficits but they could not tell him exactly what was wrong yet. They wanted him to get a series of eegs, ct scans, mri etc. But he had no insurance at the time and we were not in a good financial situation (it would have cost well oveover $10,000 to do all of the tests).


----------



## lilesMom

hey xxx

still no call , but he is great today so hoping it wasnt seizure related. 
it may not be autism in simon , could just be very sensitive cos of stroke.
we can help him deal with it either way anyway :)
sometimes parents literally cant see it jess.
sad for ur nephew though cos help is important xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

In my brothers case they actually do see it because he and his wife have mentioned it before but they think that if they accept or actually take it seriously that their son could be autistic that it means he is less intelligent or less in some way, when in fact there are many autistic children who are above average intelligence. I never told my brother again after couple times mentioning it because he didn't want to hear it, my mom still mentions it once in a while though (only because she is concerned about her grandson). He has talked to me freely about Natalie's bipolar but I dont get upset because I have already acknowledged her being bipolar to myself and them. I hope for their sons sake they can finally decide to try and treat the boy and no longer pretend that nothing is going on because his development in terms of eye contact, lack of interaction seems to have gotten a little worse. Ironically my brother has told me he can tell my husband has issues with social interaction and eye contact. Kind of why I could tell right off the bat when his son was several months old that he wasn't quite engaging like he should. It seems like there is a strong genetic component to many of these syndromes. Especially in my family with the adhd, bipolar (my oldest brother has it), and Aspergers. They should make my family a case study. j/k.


----------



## aaronswoman79

So, the weekend is here once again. Is it me or did this week just fly by?


----------



## lilesMom

nurse rang back, no change to meds for now, just keep an eye.
she said its one to watch as regards autism but said its way to early to know one way or the other, which is as i thought but still nice to be confirmed by professionals :)
couscous in milky sauce just made.
big pot of beans washed to blend but he is conked :)
uber house wife hee hee :)
im glad his meds dont need to up cos he gets very sleep for 10 days ish if htey go up. xxx to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

my thanks is gone jess :)
loads of autistic people are highly intelligent.
i dont mean to brag but im thinking simon is really intelligent, he is very good at learning and compensating for his right side :)
he is a little pet xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess, I never knew autism had a hereditary component. I suppose it's like other disorders then. Wow to the cost of them testing your DH! Hopefully with his new job/insurance he can get some answers. And yes, time is flying!!

Laura ~ Gald they aren't adjusting Simon's meds. You seem quite busy...beans sound yummy. My friend's daughter has limited use if her right hand (17 years old). You wouldn't know it though. She drives, golfs, has a teenage job and loads of friends. She is such a gorgeous girl too! I told you the Dr's said she'd never walk, but here she is taking the world by storm. Milky will do the same! 

Whoot Whoot at the hotel for another night :happydance: Good thing too, at home I'd be going crazy trying to clean up after the construction crew and tend to Pierce. Here I just get to relax! They should be finished today, so I'll go home tomorrow. 

Hope all of you are well! Leslie, any news? Symptoms?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yeah Angel, more and more research shows it most likely hereditary that is the general consensus at the moment. It is not so much the autism that is inherited, but a cluster of disorders. I think they are even starting to isolate genes responsible, I have also read that evironmental factors also play a role. One thing I will say that is interesting. Every member of my family who seems to suffer from any of these disorders is also highly intelligent. Older daughter placed top percentile for mensa testing. Taught herself to read and write at age 4. Multiplication and algebraic equations at age 5, but has almost been borderline socially handicap. She doesn't understand a lot of social cues and has never done well with social interaction. She can be extremely gullible and too trusting. She is still almost mute in some social situations. Same with my daughter Natalie who is bipolar/adhd/ocd. She is extremely intelligent. She suffers during a full school day because she masters curriculum at a fraction of the time and she is intellectually wise beyond her years BUT here is the big BUT, she has the emotional development and flexibilty of a toddler. She still acts very very much like a baby, needs and I mean NEEDS to be coddled and comforted a lot. She has actually asked and pleaded on many occasions to be bottle fed (this has been going on for a few years). She has grown so slowly emotionally. She still uses a pacifier (I know its easy to criticize, but believe me we have tried forever to take it away but it almost lands her in the psychiatric ward). Not trying to justify an 8 year old still using the pacifier but even the child psychologist has advised that she needs to be under close observation and slowly weaned off. I have never told any of you ladies the detail about the pacifier because of fear of criticism or that you would think I am a horrible parent. :nope:

Forgot to mention, she only uses the pacifier at night, not in public.lol. I can only imagine the looks I would get if she went around like that in public!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh and I forgot to mention even though my Natalie has bipolar and emotional developmental delays she stopped believing in Santa when she was 4 because according to her, its impossible for reindeer to fly or talk and its impossible for anybody to deliver presents to over 1 billion children in one night. So her development is all over the place.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I was told the same about Autism. It becomes a problem when your baby doesn't grow out of the symptoms and then they start looking more into Autism during the toddler years. Some babies aren't big on eye contact and they are very cautious around other people. This is how my Alyssa was, although she didn't end up with Autism, she did end up with selective mutism which is more of a severe social anxiety disorder. Oh and I forgot to mention, Natalie is mildly dislexic, mildy enough that the docs say she might grow out of it. It only affects her writing though, not her reading.


----------



## xoxo4angel

No judging here Jess! You are a great Mommy! I never realized you had so much going on with the girls. It's amazing how one can be delayed emotionally and be an over achiever intellectually!


----------



## aaronswoman79

That made my day Angel! Wish I could give you a hug or at least take you to lunch. :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

It isn't easy raising not one, but 2 (maybe 3) geniuses! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks AngeI I love how positive u are. It inspires me to look at the glass half full rather than half empty. Sometimes I get so caught up with the problems and negativity in my life that I forget to sit back and appreciate what I have. I have a feeling Sophie will be the child that kind of balances everything out. Maybe the peacemaker since my other 2 daughter don't get along too well. lol. So any thoughts about having another baby? Or maybe you feel everything perfect the three of you? My brother and his wife have their 1 son so far and they feel great like that. But all of the sudden they are thinking about having another one after Sophie, I guess its baby fever.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Jess, I never knew autism had a hereditary component. I suppose it's like other disorders then. Wow to the cost of them testing your DH! Hopefully with his new job/insurance he can get some answers. And yes, time is flying!!
> 
> Laura ~ Gald they aren't adjusting Simon's meds. You seem quite busy...beans sound yummy. My friend's daughter has limited use if her right hand (17 years old). You wouldn't know it though. She drives, golfs, has a teenage job and loads of friends. She is such a gorgeous girl too! I told you the Dr's said she'd never walk, but here she is taking the world by storm. Milky will do the same!
> 
> Whoot Whoot at the hotel for another night :happydance: Good thing too, at home I'd be going crazy trying to clean up after the construction crew and tend to Pierce. Here I just get to relax! They should be finished today, so I'll go home tomorrow.
> 
> Hope all of you are well! Leslie, any news? Symptoms?

thanks angel xx
most of the time i know simon will be the same but i get the wobbles a bit sometimes :) xx
do u have a pool in hotel?
id love it if a pool. id take simon about 5 times a day, ha ha
we r being invited to a wedding soon, 
im not looking forward to wedding cos i wont know anyone but hotel be nice :) hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Oh and I forgot to mention even though my Natalie has bipolar and emotional developmental delays she stopped believing in Santa when she was 4 because according to her, its impossible for reindeer to fly or talk and its impossible for anybody to deliver presents to over 1 billion children in one night. So her development is all over the place.

aw poor poppet, too clever for her own good xxx
she has great help from u hon and will be just fine xx
im not making light of it, i know her issues wont leave but u know whats up and how to help her which is the best thing for her xxx
getting help makes a world of difference xxx


----------



## lilesMom

jess as regards the pacifier , i had mine till i was 5 , they only took it off me to go to school. :)
anything that soothes her is worth it chick, 
why would u take away abruptly something that helps her xx
hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

i got about 4 hrs broken sleep. lil man is teething so hard now, i wish his teeth would just cut through already!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie is also teething. I do see her a little more fussy at times and she always has her hands in her mouth, the other day she managed to fit all of her fingers and a good part of both of her hands in her mouth. Everything she grabs goes right to her mouth. Something cute, she is starting to get a temper. She is fascinated by tv controlers and always tries to grab for them. If you kind of tease her and keep putting the control out of her reach she will eventually throw her body back and cry a little. I must say she is still a very patient baby it takes a lot to tick her off. Hopefully she stays this way.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, can u actually see the teeth ridges through Simon's gums? Have any ridges started to break through? Its intersting because it looks like one of Sophie's canines are breaking through. If it does shes going to look like a little vampire baby. lol. Have you tried gripe water for Simon? I gave a couple of teaspoons to Sophie for the first time the other day. She ended up throwing up so I am scared to give it to her again. :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

It's banned here jess.
I give him bon jela. ( think ye may call it oragel).
Teetha ( homeopathic ) granules
And if all fails calpol ( paracetamol).
Yeah he has ridges in good few places. 
He is bringing a few id say.
He is sound sleep now but I'm up and down to loo for 2 hours.
Stupid liver!!! L


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura! I hope your liver function is alright! And poor baby boy w/ teeth coming in. Why does it have to be so painful! (We did have a pool at the hotel, but Pierce is battling dry skin and the chemicals from the pool would only irritate it *sigh* I can't wait for warmer weather and to get him in the ocean though!)

Jess ~ I'm 95% sure Pierce is it for us. While a younger sibling would be sweet for him, I'm afraid it isn't in my cards. Maybe if I was a few years younger I'd feel differently. How about you? A sibling closer in age in the works for Soph?

Bethany, Jen, Lisa ~ How are you and the babes? 

Leslie ~ Any updates????

Amy ~ So glad you <3 your acupuncturist! What a difference it makes! Sending good Qi your way :dust:

Baby food question: So I'm scared to make carrots for P b/c of what I've read about nitrates. Any cooking tips? Guess I can scour the other threads.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
I am going to try to catch up. I have missed so much!

Angel no news and no real symptoms that I can say. I really hope my cycle isn't as long as the last one! Trying not to symptom spot because it gets my hopes up too much. I also heard about others getting pregnant after hsg . We will see if it gets that far. Boobs hurting right now feels like AF although seemed to start earlier and headache is def sinus headache. My sinuses have been terrible! Is it really cold there too?
How long will you be at the hotel? I guess DH is back? Does he have to leave soon?

Bethany unfortunately I don't think BD time is the exciting time for me. I feel more relaxed in the TWW so there is no pressure to BD. Although sometimes I wonder if we BDed enough. Is DH home with you? I think I saw a fb picture so hope he is. I don't know how you and Angel do it :/

Laura your meals for Simon sound great! I'm glad that everything seems ok after testing and what not. Hopefully all will remain well. Good for you with weight loss too! How are you doing it?

Jess so sorry for what you have gone through and are going through with the girls. Have you found a therapist? I saw you mention you were looking for one. I hope that you give yourself credit. You are so strong and seem like such a great mommy.

Amy I'm thinking of you! So are you completely taking this month off? So glad the new acu is working out and bringing you happiness. I wish I could afford it myself. How often do you go?

Lisa glad you are feeling well and that you had a good time at your shower. Hope the good feelings continue.

Jen have you tested? Seems like it could be a good idea just in case because of symptoms and the fact that you are NTNP right?

CD 27 today. We stopped BDing around 21 because I was just feeling stressed about it but hopefully it's enough. So AF could arrive up until around Saturday the 1st unless it's like last month, I had a thought of buying tests ans testing Super Bowl Sunday because if it was good then it would give DH another reason to be happy ( well me too of course) . He loves Super Bowl and football. I watched last weekend as well even though I was pretty bored. DH wanted the 49ers to win also oh well.he is a Chicago bears fan though.
Anyway I hope everyone is having a great weekend!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie I totally understand not wanting to symptom spot...I hope your tender ta-ta's are a sign (though mine always hurt before AF too, so I could never use them as an indicator). Stay away AF :grr: come on BFP! How fun would it be to poas at half time and get a +ve...best Super Bowl ever I'd say! <~~I'm hoping this happens for you! FX'd!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hello Monday.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fx for super bowl bfp.
Some story for ur lo later hee hee xxx
Weight loss is through food and my gravity strider when I can.
My arm muscles are from 26 pound baby ;-)
Keeping fingers and toes crossed for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I typed u a post.. Pressed post and...
It's gone!! 
I've only heard of nigrates worg beet.
Simon loves carrots. 
I xant wait tovtake simin to beach.
Hope we gwt a good summer this year ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

As u can see by ridiculous spelling.
I'm on phone.
Had simin st physio and ot today.
He us gwttubg a leg cast for nt time and a stander.
I'm excited ;-)
Aiming for walking ;-) 

Hi to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Stormy and rainy here today.
Snow yest. Confused weather.


----------



## mommylov

OMG I had A HUGE post and it all got wipped! :brat:

at work so I cant retype it all but I replied and responded to you all.. I swear!!!

Love to you all!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Blah symptom spotting.... Started getting crampy today :/


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Cramps can be either or, right? Oh I sure hope so!

Amy ~ I'm not sure why the long post bandit strikes, I hate it! Sometimes I start a post, then walk away. I return to finish-hit "post" and it not only disappears, but it says I need to log in! :dohh: Glad work is keeping you busy (that's a good thing, right?)

Laura ~ So a cast for Simon's leg. Will that help strengthen the muscles? How is the one on his arm? I'm excited for him...and you. 

Jess ~ Did you guys have a good weekend?

Bracing for more snow here...it's crazy because we never get snow! Odd to see it on the beach. DH leaves in the morning for a quick trip. Just my luck a winter storm is brewing and my DH leaves!

How is the weather where you are?


----------



## Storked

Promise to start posting on here more! I hope that all of you ladies are doing well!

Leslie, fingers crossed for you :)

Amy, so excited about your new acupuncturist! It seems to me that you are trusting her and optimistic and that is always great <3

Angel, snow is predicted for here too. FREAKY WEATHER.
Just sad that my usually warm area is cold when there are polar ice caps melting and then polar bears can't get to prey on seals to feed their cubs *sobs* darn Animal Channel.

Laura, sounds like Simon had a good appointment! Still have baby fever?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, love love love Pierce's pic. 

Hi ladies, been so busy! Love u all!! :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Is there any point to cooking when it's just me? I'm going to live off of hummus, yogurt and quinoa while my DH is gone <~~feeling super lazy! I've already made P's purees, so he'll eat well. Is it nuts that I love his puréed peas? Whole Foods organic frozen peas are super delicious! 

Laura ~ I've been reading too much on nitrates in foods. 

Bethany ~ Hi! Poor polar bears, but yay for the seals! 

Jess & Jen ~ Smooches for the girls!

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:

Lisa ~ How are you getting on? Won't be long now!


----------



## jen435

angel believe u have to worry about nitrates in leftovers and beets like laura said. my dr says freeze babys foods after they are prepared if not using that day. :) am i missing something?


----------



## jen435

ugh to snow im tired of freezing cold and snow!! its been ruining everything :( swim classes been cancelled last week possibly again tom. . we missed her valentines day pictures and almost slid into a tree and off a cliff into a house on sunday due to snow that came out of no where!!! i also had to cancel 3 car appts to get it serviced. im so tired of it. anyone else?


----------



## jen435

lisa getting closer!!! so exciting!!

horseys baby is gorgeous!

laura poor simon but yay if it will help him walk ;)

peirce is sooo cute!!!&#9825;

bethany im enjoying all ur fb pics. shes sooo cute! pretty lorelie and mommy!! is she nursing now??

amy and leslie fxd for this month :dust:

havent tested but should get to dollar store for a test today just so i can have a drink if im not. mil is watching zoey so we can have a date. im excited. but i have a plugged duct and im in lots of pain. dread putting a bra on soon :/

zoey is good growing babbling but no real words yet except ma which my husband refuses to hear. all well she only says it when im not there with her and she wants me.. kobe is such a good pup. he tries to bring her toys to share with her. his toys of course. he doesnt like her with water bottles though. he likes them all for himself! its gross i have to watch her


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> angel believe u have to worry about nitrates in leftovers and beets like laura said. my dr says freeze babys foods after they are prepared if not using that day. :) am i missing something?

According to other sites, carrots, turnips and spinach are also high in nitrates. The reading I've been doing says things like, not to use the water from steamed carrots to thin the puree because nitrates seep out of the carrots as they steam and fall into the water. They suggest alternative cooking methods to decrease nitrate exposure. Honestly there is sooo much info out there on pesticides and preservatives, nothing seems safe to eat anymore! :dohh:

Zoey sounds soo sweet! And how scary that you nearly wrecked!!! Be careful out there! Have fun on your date. I too am ready to enjoy the outdoors without freezing!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel yup cast should straighten . Strengthen and prevent contracture.
Where muscle gets stuck in a contraction.
Big risk for cp people. 
So it's great ;-)
Snow on beach would be funny.
We gwt 4 seasons in a day. Our weather doesn't know whatever is. ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Oh man. Disappearing posts again.
I mat hve to smash mt phone off a wall really hard soon ;-)
Love to all.

Jen scary bout car. 
Glad yr ok.
Angel I do use veg water for blending.
I was told to by dietician but had been doing it anyway.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Four seasons in a day would be tough to dress for Laura! And glad the dietician said it's ok to use the veggie water. It's just so tough trying to do what's best for these babes!


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are right about the nitrates Angel. I've done a bit of reading on this. Apparently the nitrates seep out into the water as the veggies are boiled and the longer they are boiled, the more nitrates and nutrients that will release as well. My mom always told me not to use the water from the veggies, don't know how she knew this as this info wasn't readily available in her times, she's a wise woman!! Theres probably more nitates in veggies than even bacon.. shocking I know. Veggies absorb the nitrogen from the nitrate thats in the soil, thats the main reason why cabbage, spinach, celery, beets etc. tend to have more nitrates. Experts will probably disagree how much nitrates we are actually ingesting from the food we eat, maybe the amount that we are getting from the boiled water is not enough to adversely affect our health. But as a rule if thumb I don't use the water to puree the veggies. I'm a little paranoid about things like this though. The amount of nitrate might not even be enough to affect Sophie, but with the info I have read I won't use the water. But this is just my preference. At the end of the day us mommies will do what we think is right for our babies. Oh, I forgot to mention that even most of the fertilizers the vegetables grow in have nitrates! lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, how scary u almost lost control of the car. Thank God all of you are ok! 

Hi Bethany! So glad u are back.

Laura, sounds like Simon is doing excellent. He has amazing doctors and an incredible mama!

Angel, I think its great that you have so much knowledge u like to share with us. I know it can be so frustrating because it feels like anything can be bad for our babies. But its your love for Pierce that causes u to worry so much. You are a great mama! All of you ladies are wonderful mommies. 

Leslie, I hope this month is going better for you. I am not sure if you have caved or tested yet. I don't know how u find the patience and will power to wait and test. But I still have my fx for youf Superbowl Sunday bfp!!

Amy, I hope you are feeling more inner peace and relaxation with the acupuncture. I am so glad that you took a couple months to go natural. Maybe your body needed a little break. Hoping that all if this leads to a bfp very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, just popping by to say AF has come. I will more than likely be doing second blood work on Friday. Here we go again! Onto cycle 9...


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hissy: Noooo! :hissy: Sorry Leslie.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys xxx

Soery Leslie. Stupid af xx
Hurray for docs to fugure stuff out and help for u xxx

Love to all. Xx


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies sorry I've been so MIA lately! Ive just been soooooo tired. I swear I'm sleeping like all day every day.
Nothing to really report. Everything is going good other than the normal discomforts of the third trimester.
Have my scan to see if my placenta has moved Thursday next week so I'm looking forward to that.

Love to everyone :hugs: i have been reading along just feeling very blah so haven't been writing.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't know how you ladies handle snow! We are not conditioned or prepared for this type of weather! I'm totally trapped at home because I am not shoveling the drive...I don't think we even own a snow shovel! :dohh: Hope DH's flight home tomorrow isn't delayed due to these conditions! :plane: Just a peek at what I'm talking about...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilesMom

lisa hugs hope ur feeling ok xxx

ngel thatas a good bit of snow alright if ur not used to it. 
stay in and stay snug xx
hope dh gets home xx

im pretty sure simon just had had a seizure a bit ago. 
i rang nurse and she said it sounds like a different type of seizure maybe,
feck it anyway he was doing so well.
he has been asleep for nearly 2 hrs now after it, not like him at all.
his consultant is back on monday so its just monitor him for now.
unless he gets worse in meantime . 
im to take him to hospital.
she said it could go full blown seizure from what i described but hoping not. 

love to all xxxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura! Praying for Simon. Poor baby boy, I really hope nothing more happens. Hurry up Monday xoxo Sending positive thoughts and wishes your way! (Do you now wonder if that head thing he was doing was a prelude to the seizure today?)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Poor Simon! Laura if Simon continues being sleepier than usual are you planning on taking him to the er? I really hope Simon is ok hon! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

He slept for 2 hrs but it was his only nap today.
He usually has 2 or 3 hrs broken up.
He ws perfect all eve.
Yeah angel we were always unsure if head thing was seizure related or not.
I dunno what doc will say.
Prob depends on the weekend now how he is.
Fingers crossed he is ok.
My mom has epilepsy and some foods trigger hers so maybe it does for Simon too.
Not sure.
It seriously sucks. But Simon is my whole world now so all I can do is look after him my best.

Love to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel how is snow.
Can hubby get home.

How are ye jess? Xx

I'm down another 2 lbs but I juSt realised I made my ticker slightly wrong so now m down 40 ;-) 
Least it's goin down again anyway.


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, Poor Simon. I hope you can get some answers soon. :hugs: to you both


----------



## xoxo4angel

DH hasn't said if he'd be delayed. Honestly I haven't heard much from him today...I've a sneaky suspicion they are out rewarding themselves :drunk: 

Laura ~ You are a fantastic Mommy! Simon is so lucky to have you. I didn't know that your Ma has epilepsy. Did you give him something new to eat? I really hope for both of you that it was a one time deal! I know he is your everything and because of you he is going to thrive beyond anyone's expectation! And kudos on the weight loss!! *applause* amazing!

:wave: Lisa & Baby E!


----------



## lilesMom

thanks guys xxx
he had another small thing this morn, but is fine.
im still not sure if its a new type of seizure or not cos its so sublte.
il know more mon when his doc is back id say. 
he is in good form anyway :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: I hope Monday comes quickly Laura. Big hugs for Prince Milky xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

thanks hon xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

So my drive is still covered in snow...it's supposed to be in the 60's this weekend so it will all melt off for sure by then. What a mess this city is in. Friends are telling me there are still roads that aren't clear. I need to get groceries, but don't want to take P out in this. I've yet to hear from my DH so I've no clue when to expect him :grr: It's a bit annoying. I'm going to pull a Laura and have my groceries delivered :haha: Genius idea! 

Meanwhile, TGIF!! Any plans for the Super Bowl?


----------



## lilesMom

Be carefullangel. Itaadfictive.
I may never leave the house again.
Hee hee.
Stormy rainy here so we r staying in too.
Will hve to go out tomoro.
I asked oh to bring home a disk to post seizure vid to hosp.
But he didnt.
He is going on a friend's stag for weekend 
So just me again.
If it was me I wouldn't go but the thought doesn't even enter his head.
I'm so close to breaking up with him.
He is no help and had no proper time for Simon.
He is peeing me off big time!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I've been close to leaving dh several times. But for other reasons. It has always been struggle for me to get him to understand Natalie's mental health issues and of course I have struggled with his coldness. That being said, sounds like your oh needs a reality check. Simon deserves his daddy to be completely there for him when he is home, especially with his health issues. Maybe your oh needs to see what he risks losing (his dear wife and his miracle baby Simon) if he doesn't straighten out his act. Not sure if u remember I was about to leave my dh a few months ago (I had no idea how I would have made it alone with 3 girls and 1 having special needs, but I was willing to do it). Just remember we are always here for u hon!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Laura how tough to go it alone this weekend with so much going on w/ the baby! Men can be so selfish! They are not wired like we are...honestly, if I were him I wouldn't leave my LO for ANY event! Wish we were neighbors, we could complain together! Ha! I'm in a grumpy mood about my DH. I just got a text from him saying he is trapped in Atlanta. So glad he thought of me-finally!! (Note the sarcasm)

:wave: Jess!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Is it possible to have a phantom AF while nursing? I'm in such a crabby mood and DH is my target <~~He deserves it for being a lousy communicator this week.


----------



## aaronswoman79

True, men are certainly not wired the same. Sometimes I feel like I have to train my dh to act normal, if u can understand that. They should have husband training classes. That sounds so mean, doesn't it? If my husband read this he would probably feel insulted. FX he doesn't find thread by chance someday.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm in a crabby mood too Angel. I say our dh's deserve it.lol. We are hormonal, we just can't help it. ;)


----------



## xoxo4angel

So my DH had to fly stand-by and make it home around 6:30p. He says he is exhausted from flying all day :dohh: Boohoo, I've no pity for the man who had ALL DAY to call me, but didn't! Hrrmph *crossing arms*

So Jess, we can be grumpy together...must be a cyber thing today! Would serve my DH right to see what I'm saying since he doesn't listen to me, maybe he'll listen to the cyber version of me! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

im a def man hater at the mo.
i texted him earlier no response.
the company that fixed our oven rang me for payment cos they cant get him. 
i already gave him half the money so i dont hve it in my account.
i rang him no answer.
what if it was to tell him simon was in hosp. 
ass. 
i text him again,
again no answer.
he has been away for loads of weekends since simon has been born .
i barely go do a food shop about once a fortnight and i wait till i hve simon asleep and usually am back before he wakes
im buying everything for me and simon off benfits.
oh only pays extra mortgage.
if he wasnt living with us he would actually be forced to pay more and i wouldnt hve to clean up his muddy messes.
soooo peed off.
he is missing out on a great kid by being a great big dumbie.
so......
angel il kill ur dh if u kill mine :) hee hee
i think men in general are crappy communicators.
i almost wish i fancied women, would that be easier? :)
im running out of steam now,
starting to feel better. still mad at oh but feeling better in myself.
f him. simon and me are happier without him


----------



## lilesMom

yeah i do often think about if oh was secretly reading but like u said angel maybe then he might listen a little.
if he wont listen in person he would hardly make the effort to read :)


----------



## Storked

Are y'all's hormones syncing up? Let me join the fun! Haven't had much nursing success lately so not even breastfeeding. I'm only pumping 3 times a day and no real AF in sight. I just want a cycle for TTC man.

How are you ladies? It has been kind of crazy here with a fussy kid so I must apologize for being absent so much.


----------



## Storked

Oh and Happy CATURDAY!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, does your oh go away some weekends for work? I'm sorry hon. I didn't realize it. Do you have anybody who can come and help? Is there anyway he can get time off or even change jobs and still be able to provide? I don't know you ladies do it. I wouldn't be able to handle my 3 girls if dh went on business trips. All of u should get mommy of the year awards! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I'd be livid!!! Given what you are going through with Simon your OH should be watching his phone closely! *sigh* These guys need a good swift kick in the rear! 

Jess ~ It wasn't so bad my DH leaving when it was just me...now I'm not so crazy about his travels. I'll adjust, but begrudgingly. I'm not sure how I'd handle it with multiple children (yet another reason Pierce will be an only child). How is Miss Sophie doing? 

Bethany ~ Poor fussy baby girl :hugs: She's grumpy like we are! Teehee! I take it your DH is home...ready to fire up the OPKs and Soft Cups? 

Jen ~ Did you test?? 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:

Lisa ~ Appointment is this week, right? Everything ready?


----------



## Storked

Angel, still gone but hoping that he will be back within a week so that we can try for another November baby. Since we seem to be fertile only for February!

Ladies, y'all need to punish those men! How is revenge going to be meted out? :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

My BFF was like that...both times she has ever been preggers they were conceived in February <3. 

Any new pics of the babies? Fur babies? Bumps? OPKs?


----------



## jen435

laura poor simon and u! im so sorry oh is acting this way. do irresponsible :( he needs a huge kick in rear. not to mention u need someone there for u and simon. i hope u are both holding up ok and oh came home. how is simon doing? give him a hug for me. he is so strong. also how scary i hope u can figure out if its actually food triggering a seizure. hugs to u laura. i wish i lived closer to help!&#9825;&#9825;

angel u too!! i wish i could see ur sweet peirce and keep u company while dh is gone for long periods. cant blame u for only one child. babies a sweet rewarding loving but being a single mom half to most months takes a toll. what foods have u tried with him? whats his favs?? sorry if i read this and forgot im up what feels like always lately (zombie mode) meant to say ur dh has no sympathy from me either! he should be callin/texting u and peirce while away in a timely manner! these men need a lecture!

bethany love all the pictures!! ur kitty looks like it became lorelies best friend!!&#9825;&#9825; so sweet! wait til she discovers chasing him and trying to touch. sorry dh is away. goodness i wish we where all close for playdates and support in person to help out. sorry lorelie isnt taking tonursing as well as ud like. zoey only likes to before naps/bed and when we are out. i pump for her as well. tons of work but for me its just part ofroutine (im actually pumping now!) fxd for another november baby·&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; give that sweet baby a hug

jess 3 girls would be rough for dh to be away. im sooo glad urs in home after work&#9825; u already have too many obstacles to face with ur sweet girls. how are they doing anyway?? 

zoey just woke! hi to everyone i missed! real fast i did test (negative). im on fence about another now anyways


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> Oh and Happy CATURDAY!

i saw ur fb pics, lovely :)
would ur kitty never be tempted to 'play' with lorelei? 
im afraid of my cats with simon, 
rumples always tries to bite his toes, 
he thinks he is playing with him when he kicks.
meow has made a drive for him a couple of times, 
i think its jealousy.
so now they live in utility and outside.
i feel bad for meow cos he used to sleep in our bed.
but he cant be trusted with him.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, does your oh go away some weekends for work? I'm sorry hon. I didn't realize it. Do you have anybody who can come and help? Is there anyway he can get time off or even change jobs and still be able to provide? I don't know you ladies do it. I wouldn't be able to handle my 3 girls if dh went on business trips. All of u should get mommy of the year awards! :flower:

its not for work hon, his friend is gettin married in march , its his stag.
his friend from school who he onle sees about once a year now 
he was even saying before all this he wasnt looking forward to it nad didnt really want to go.
then he goes anyway.
i understand why he feels he had to go he has known him pretty much all his life but he could defo keep his phone near him :)

angel he was texting lots last nt and i didnt see cos i was giving simon his supper and bottle.
he had a crap time, he knew no one and went back to hotel to bed at 9 o clock.
so bethany i think karma has sorted my revenge for me :)
im not big on revenge anyway.
im lazy like that , i believe what goes around comes around :)
he thought i was being snarky in my text but i genuinely wasnt ( i had calmed down after my rant on here and with time :) )
so he is a bit sheepish today :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> laura poor simon and u! im so sorry oh is acting this way. do irresponsible :( he needs a huge kick in rear. not to mention u need someone there for u and simon. i hope u are both holding up ok and oh came home. how is simon doing? give him a hug for me. he is so strong. also how scary i hope u can figure out if its actually food triggering a seizure. hugs to u laura. i wish i lived closer to help!&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> 
> zoey just woke! hi to everyone i missed! real fast i did test (negative). im on fence about another now anyways

thanks hon xxx
my comp or b and b is being weird, keeps freezing and gettin rid of my typing, 
we r good thanks hon.
i think they will prob have to up his meds alittle and hopefully that will do the trick, he has had another few little things now so id say he needs it.

i had decided to ttc again but now its no again.
im veering towards angels thinking of just simon :)
that way i can care for him and giv ehim 100%.
if i did get preg again and had to go into hosp form cholestasis or anything id be in bits having to leave him.
but when i hear bethany ttc, 
im getting pangs again.
logically staying with just simon makes heaps more sense but hormones and heart r wanting more.
not till simon is at least 2 now anyway and then both him and me have to be tip top health wise.
so my long winded way of saying im on the fence too :)
it would be so nice if we were close to each other geography wise :)
we could take turns whose house we go to :) xxx
wel done on still pumping, 
i only managed 2 months. 
i mainly stopped cos of switching simon to comfort formula 
but was glad to put pumping behind me really.
its weird the last week or so ive been wishing i still bf simon.
but not in a blaming myself way, in a wistfull way :)
the reality was different to my rosy pic in my head :)


----------



## lilesMom

love to all. xxx

hope our quieter ladies are ok too xxx
we miss ye xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Everything is breaking.
Now my heating is gone on tge fritz.doh.
Simon and me holed up in bedroom with electric heater.
Still no oh . He left his phone on the bus so had to go gettin.
He is so not my emergency go to person ;-)
Just as well I hve lots of family close .
They never visit me but I kjow they wouldn't see me stuck it I asked for help.


----------



## lilesMom

Another 2 pounds down ;-)
Af was here last week so was like I lost none
But it's made up this week ;-)
Woohoo .


----------



## kimberlyc88

Hello ladies!! :) hoping someone can help me. I had a mc last september. Started the patch in november and took it off Jan 18th.. then had unprotected sex with my bf the 22nd and 23rd of Jan we think I might have ovulated one of those days but not sure since I just had a period and got off the patch. Then the 24-28th jan I had a period? ! And from 29th til today we have had unprotected sex everyday and ive been feeling abdominal discomfort past few days off and on its ok now. But is it possible for me to still be pregnant or or do I have to wait til nect month after my period if I get it?


----------



## Lisa85

Angel and Laura, Im sorry your men are being rude and uncaring. I wish we could make them see things are way sometimes.

Laura, hope simons appointment goes well on Monday.

Angel, yes... ultrasound on Thursday! I can't wait to see whats happening with my placenta. Bump update below.

Bethany, can't believe your ttc... its a bit exciting!! Love the kitty pics! 

Jess, are things going better with your DH at the moment?

Jen, Hope you and Zoey are going well. Her pics are so cute! She such a pretty girl. 

Leslie, How are you going this month?

Laura, Hope your going well hun! :hugs:


Bump update... 31 + 6 (how weird is the front view... i didn't realise it looked like this when i sit down! lol)
 



Attached Files:







31weeks.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1









31weeks2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa85

Always forget to turn the pics... sorry!!
 



Attached Files:







31weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









31weeks2.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lisa85

Kimberly, I'm not sure about the patch sorry. Maybe one of the other ladies can be more helpful.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Kimberly I'm not familiar with the patch...is it some kind of birth control? Some birth controls suppress ovulation, some prevent the build up of the uterine lining depends on the hormone involved. All that being said, you started your period on the 24th (CD1), so you should ovulate 12-16 days from that date (depends on your cycle length). But who knows really, many people come off bc and fall pg straight away! FX'd that is the case for you! Do you use ovulation strips or temp?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa look at that bump :cloud9: Soooo sweet! FX'd your placenta has moved out of the way. Cannot wait for your update Thursday!

Laura ~ Are you at the Dr's? Is your heat fixed? Why don't you just bring Simon on over here :dreaming: Glad you have lots of family for help if needed. I had a talk with my DH and he claims he didn't realize I was truly bothered, thought I was joking :dohh: Says he has a lot on his mind with this upcoming trip and he didn't mean to be neglectful. I'm not letting him off the hook that easily though. 

Brb...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie where are you now in your cycle? 

Amy I'm so thrilled you have acu. FX'd for this next cycle---for you & Leslie!

Bethany, Jen & Jess :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Kimberly sorry I'v never had the patch.
But coming off any contraception cycle goes a bit all over the place.
I wouldn't see why u couldn't get pregnant since u bd.
But its hard to tell when u ov from not having regular cycle back.
Best of luck.
Hope u are. Keep us posted x


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Laura! 

I mistakenly put Pierce in bed with me while DH was gone, so guess who doesn't want to sleep in his crib? :dohh: Won't make that mistake again! 
:crib: Has anyone heard of using coconut oil for chapped cheeks? I just can't beat the eczema like rash P keeps getting! *sigh*


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry lil man woke only back now.
It's so snuggly with them in bed rhpugh angel. 
Hard not to ;-)
Hope he settles back in.
Heating is back.
Eoin fixed ir but it keeps breaking so only temporary fix.
Men r such dummies sometimes. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos on phone .
Lisa ur bump is gorgeous xx
We wont miss it till Elena is here ;-) x

How ie everyone xxx
Angel my sil swears by coconut oil for nearly everything ;-
Supposed to be great foe nappy changes too.
I only use watee still. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

The men are dummies wad in regards toctheir recent behaiviour
Not fixing the heating ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Post gone again.
Seizure nurse not there todayMust ve sick
So.... Gopefulltvtomoro
Hebis good today thank god.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!! Just popping in to say a quick hello!

Angel, Pierce knows a good thing when he sees it and being in bed with his mommy... golden lol Hope that the transition back to crib goes smooth! 

Bethany, I love your kitty!!! He is just too adorable! Happy belated CATurday! heheh

Laura & Jess, Im sorry that you ladies had a hard time with hubbies. :( I second what Bethany said lol

jen, :wave:

Lisa, cute bump pics!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies, just popping by to say AF has come. I will more than likely be doing second blood work on Friday. Here we go again! Onto cycle 9...

AF started for me today too!!! Lets do this Leslie! Im tired of this not happening for you and I! :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Hope everyone is having a good week! Anyone watch the Super Bowl? It is my day of happiness as football ends for the season and I get DH back on Sundays lol. I wasn't too impressed with anything I saw on Sunday. Bruno Mars was good though.

Amy seriously what is going on?! It isn't fair for us! Valentines day BDing will maybe do the trick! I'm going to call today because I haven't received my blood test results back from Friday yet and I'm curious. DH was supposed to do semen analysis tomorrow but big snow storm is going to trump that. He will have to go next month after we are done with fertile time.

Laura and Angel I'm sorry about oh and Dh not being there as much as needed. Not fair at all. I hope it gets better! Love the pic of pierce! Laura I hope Simon is ok. That is scary stuff but seems you are handling well.

Bethany has DH been around for you? Lorelei is beautiful I love seeing her fb pictures. How are you feeling?

Jen you have an urge to test again? When did you test last? Hope all is well over there!

Jess how are things at home? 

Lisa nice baby bumps as always. Time is flying! It was like yesterday you and I came on here for support.


How has the weather been around the globe? This winter has been terrible. Snow yesterday, snow tonight into tomorrow evening, and again this coming weekend. I know it's winter but come on! I hate driving in it as I become a nervous wreck. Sometimes I wonder if god is waiting for my BFP until the snow is gone so I don't mix my nervousness with pregnancy. Who knows.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh Angel...I'm on cd 7 and still dealing with AF. My ticker is at the bottom, helps me remember also :)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, thank goodness!!!! I really hope that this is the end of seizures for your little man :hugs:

Leslie, boo for the snow storm you guys have been dealing with. I hope that you get your results back soon! Are they saying that you DH can only have an analysis done after your done Oing? I may have missread that. If he's got great numbers, I usually have DH "clear out" like 3-4 days before Im due to O. Kind of helps get rid of the dead weight hehehh. AND YES.. Seriously mother nature!!!! UGH... I think youre right though... V-day conceived baby sound wonderful!!! <3

hi, love, and hugs to you all!!!! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

2 Valentine's babies woyld be amazing. 
Come on god u can do it for amie and Leslie xxx

Seizirenurse rang back tonight.
She looked at vids and said it's hard to see on vid hut she doesnt think iya to worry about.
She said may hve been food or a virus.
But since it's gone better to wait and keep monitoring myself.
If I hve any concerns to ring again .

Love to all xxx 
Stormy here with lots of flooding in places.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Oh Angel...I'm on cd 7 and still dealing with AF. My ticker is at the bottom, helps me remember also :)

:dohh: oversight on my part! 

:dust: :dust:

Hope the snow lets up for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Are you ok/comfortable with what the nurse has said? Will you now have to be concerned when Simon gets a cold? I hope you guys are warm and seizure free :hugs:

Amy & Leslie ~ Cycles only 5 days apart makes you cyber twins :friends: well, kind of! <3 :sex: = :crib: Come on Cupid!!

Hi ladies!! I'm feeling inspired to cook, but I think it's only because I want a Dutch Oven for short ribs. Giada made them on the Today Show and I want to too!! Is that an acceptable Valentine's gift request? What are your plans for Valentine's?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Have any of you watched Blacklist or The Following? James Spader is spooky and does Kevin Bacon age?? Wow!


----------



## lilesMom

i kind of feel a little brushed off to be honest angel.
but lots of things can interfere with epilepsy so its a learning process i suppose.
il just hve to keep a close eye on him and see what doesnt suit him.
if im worried at any stage and they arent listening properly il go to a and e with.
(er). they hve to be careful then espeacially with babies.

i think thats a reasonable val pressie.
hubby will benefit too
we are only gonna get teensy pressies this yr cos im skint:)

love to all. xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy we are just planning on doing semen analysis after my fertile time , probably when I have my period so he is able to abstain as they say we need to. Glad all is well with acupuncture! I'm slightly jealous and wish I could do it myself. We are so close in cycle! My doc believes I wasn't counting CD 1 accurately so she wants me to start when I am pretty light and spotting. Maybe I could be off on BD because of this? Oh well here's hoping we both got it this month!! Valentines day month :) 

Angel no oversight don't worry! I don't know where I am in my cycle unless I look sometimes :) no let up in snow! I think I saw pigs fly today because my job actually closed due to weather! More for Sunday into Monday I believe. I hope it's better over there! Sounds great for valentines day request! DH and I took off ( I also have off that Monday) so we are going to be spending time together but not sure if we will go anywhere because do crowds. I watch the following! Still have to watch Mondays though, good show.

Laura I'm glad things seem to be ok with Simon but sorry you feel brushed off. I often feel as though medical professionals are so busy they don't have time or make time for people that they need to :/.

Doc just called and blood tests look good. She said to call after DH does his analysis. Disappointed he couldn't today but what can we do with this weather.


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I LOVE my dutch oven!!!! I think that would be a great present!! Oh, I made AWESOME chicken tacos with avocado mango salsa the other night... A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!!! Heres the recipe:

Yield: 4 servings (serving size: 1 tortilla, 1 chicken breast half, and 1/2 cup salsa)
Ingredients:

1 teaspoon garlic powder 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper 
3/4 teaspoon salt, divided 
4 (6-ounce) skinless, boneless chicken breast halves 
1 1/2 teaspoons olive oil 
1/2 cup diced peeled mango 
1/2 cup diced peeled avocado 
1/2 cup chopped tomato 
1/3 cup chopped onion 
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro 
2 tablespoons fresh lime juice 
1 tablespoon minced jalapeno pepper 
corn or flour taco size tortillas

Preparation
1. Heat a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Combine first 4 ingredients; stir in 1/2 teaspoon salt. Rub over chicken. Add oil to pan; swirl to coat. Add chicken; cook 4 minutes on each side or until done. Remove chicken from pan; let stand 5 minutes. Cut into 1/4-inch-thick slices.
2. While chicken cooks, combine mango and next 6 ingredients; stir in remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt.
3. Warm tortillas; top evenly with chicken and salsa.

You wont be sorry! :)

Leslie, are you not using OPK's? Or are they giving you funny results?? Im so glad that your bloodwork came back great!! Tell DH to get his butt in to get tested! lol Come on FEB BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!

Laura, Im sorry you feel brushed off by the dr hun. I really hope that everythign is fine and that it was just a reaction to food like she said. Saying lots of prayers for you doll!!!

Love to you all!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy sounds like a great recipe!
No OPKs...I don't want the added pressure since we have issues as it is. DH will do his part as soon as I am out of fertile time. He won't have a day off until valentines day and that is prime BD time! So end of this month or next month. I don't have patience to wait but we have no choice!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey girls. 
I'm keeping my fingers crossed dor ye.
We need 2 lovely bfps on here pronto. Xx


----------



## Lisa85

Amy, that sounds yum!! i wish avocados were cheaper here. :(

Laura, sorry you feel brushed off by the doctors. I always leave the hospital feeling that was so i can't imagine how that is for you caring for Simon. :hugs:

Leslie, maybe it could be useful to use OPK's just for one month to see when you are ovulating if you're not sure.
Damn that weather for interrupting your appointments. Thats frustrating!

Angel, I watch the blacklist. I haven't heard of the following... is that a scary one?

Jen, jess & bethany :hi: and :hugs:

AFM - Just had my ultrasounds... My placenta has moved a bit but not enough. it was still only 1.7cm away from my cervix and the ultrasound tech was very confused at what the cord/vessels are doing. She called in another tech to take a look and they both weren't sure what they were looking at which is a bit scary. They said they will be recommending c section. I went up to the ward to see if i could see an OB but they were very busy so i have an appointment to see an OB on the 17th Feb.
Also she went from be head down a week ago to being head up in my ribs now.
No pics... they only looked at the placenta and a quick look of her HB which was much higher than normal. Her HB has been around 130 for months and today it was 160.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I'm glad you have another route to take if you feel you need to with Simon. You are a very patient person. I hate when Dr's or nurses act dismissive...I suppose it's a world wide phenomenon.

Lisa ~ Oh dear, what were the techs saying about the cord vessels? The 17th seems ages away! I'm sure it's all just fine or they would have you back sooner, but still quite frustrating I'm sure. While the recovery period for a c section is a bit longer, you'll be up and going in no time. 

Amy ~ I'm totally making those tacos tomorrow. And I've dropped hints about the Dutch Oven---hope he catches on, you know his communication skills have been iffy lately! 

Leslie ~ :rofl: Pigs flying!!! I'm hoping AF just stays away and your DH doesn't even have to bother with the SA! Yay for blood work coming back normal!! 

Jen, Jess, Bethany ~ Mwah! Hugs to you and the babes! 

So Pierce officially refuses the bottle. Going to try Lansinoh mOmma brand and see if he'll take it. I don't mind just nursing him, but I have that wedding to go to and can't leave my nanny empty handed! :dohh: Little turkey is stubborn!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ I DVR The Following, it spooks me too much to try to watch it at night! 

Lisa ~ The Following has Kevin Bacon and it's suspenseful! It's on its second season now. It is likened to Blacklist b/c there are FBI parallels.


----------



## lilesMom

pierce prefers mama :)
good but harder for u. 
hope he takes a bottle for u hon. x

i ordered OH a canvas print of him and simon :)
i cant wait for it to arrive :)
just got him choc and gonna order a box of coffee too :)
he loves his coffee , 
we were gonna stick to 10 e just to have something small each.
but there really isnt much u can buy for ten euro :)
so we said 30 :)

love to all xxx

lil man s teething so hard, 
i can see the complete shape of his bottom 2 teeth and think he has at least 2 more coming judging by where he is chomping things.
poor fella, he cant sleep properly they keep waking him, i wish he would get abreak and get some already,
how long do u think it should be when i can see the outline of his teeth totally trhough gums . 
are they nearly here then?
heading for Ov here and baby lust is back, arrgghhh
stupid hormones, 
ive put operation get laura healthy into over drive :)
i think i bought every single liver boosting food today :) hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Amy, that sounds yum!! i wish avocados were cheaper here. :(
> 
> Laura, sorry you feel brushed off by the doctors. I always leave the hospital feeling that was so i can't imagine how that is for you caring for Simon. :hugs:
> 
> Leslie, maybe it could be useful to use OPK's just for one month to see when you are ovulating if you're not sure.
> Damn that weather for interrupting your appointments. Thats frustrating!
> 
> Angel, I watch the blacklist. I haven't heard of the following... is that a scary one?
> 
> Jen, jess & bethany :hi: and :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Just had my ultrasounds... My placenta has moved a bit but not enough. it was still only 1.7cm away from my cervix and the ultrasound tech was very confused at what the cord/vessels are doing. She called in another tech to take a look and they both weren't sure what they were looking at which is a bit scary. They said they will be recommending c section. I went up to the ward to see if i could see an OB but they were very busy so i have an appointment to see an OB on the 17th Feb.
> Also she went from be head down a week ago to being head up in my ribs now.
> No pics... they only looked at the placenta and a quick look of her HB which was much higher than normal. Her HB has been around 130 for months and today it was 160.

simons was always around 160 so dont worry xx
it just depends on if they r awake or asleep. 
how active they have just been and if u have eaten recently :)

if its safer to hve c section, def do it hon xxx
u dont wanna end up like simon and me, 
with 2 day labour, cutting me and infection . 
then poor simon with his broken shoulder and stroke.
i think it could all hve been avoided with c section. 
i know recovery can be tougher but its def safer xxx
if i get cholesatsis next time i think il be demanding c section instead of induction xxx ( if there is a next time :) )


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Jen.i see ur name ;-)
Simon is asleep on me 
I'm bored. 
Tired but not sleepy yet


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi girls!

Laura, the same thing is going on with Sophie. You can see ridges and the teeth are right there about to break through. She is a tad bit more cranky than usual. Poor babies. :cry: Has Simon's weight gain started to slow yet? I'm really not use to having such a heavy baby like Sophie. I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder down my back. The pain is disabling. She has almost quadrupled he weight since a newborn!! And is starting to eat more and have a growth spurt!! I love that she is big and healthy but I am alone with her most of the day and my shoulder aches.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess xx
Yeah his weight gain has slowed.
He grew 3 cms in 3 weeks last check but omly put on .2 of a pound. ;-)
We cut down milk and up food.
I give him watered down bottles by day.
Stupid teeth . Hurry up and stop annoying our babies.
Yeah middle of my shoulder blades gets sore too.
But I've had a bad back for years anyway 
Hope alls well xxx
How's ur hubby goin with counselling. 
Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sophie is soooooo cute!! I <3 it!! Big smooches to her! And I'm sorry you're in such pain Jess :flow:

Laura ~ Teething, I dread it! Hope those teeth push on through for your LOs!

:wave: ladies! 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust: Hope you both are loading up on fertile foods (whole milk, black beans, berries...). :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

i may have to break my no day naps rule.
(for me not simon obvs :) ).
teeth!!! why are they so hard to get, no fair :)
poor guy has fallen asleep 4 times for his nap only to wake crying.
his reflux is coming back too , 
not sure if its just cos of teething or if he needs more zantac again.
was hoping to let him grow out of zantac now but
if he needs more il have to let him have it. doh.

how is everyone.
its very quiet here lately xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hello: Laura! Sorry Simon isn't feeling so well. Maybe the reflux is part if teething, is he drooling a lot? Is there anything you can give him for the pain (like Tylenol/paracetamol)? It certainly has been quiet I here, maybe everyone is just trying to keep warm :cold: Your gifts for your OH sound so nice...I'm sure he'll love them! I miss coffee! 

Amy ~ I didn't get to try that recipe yet, but the components are on my grocery list. I'm craving tacos! 

Jen are you doing alright? I saw there were still parts of PA without power! Hope that isn't you!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Poor Simon. I hope his teeth come in soon. So sorry he is still getting reflux. Sophie still has it too. Some days it can get pretty bad. I attempted to give Sophie yogurt last week and she got extremely irritable with a horrible diaper rash that doesn't want to go away. I hope she will grow out of this milk allergy. I've read that a lot of people tolerate goats milk better. Any of you have tried goats milk? I'm gonna have to research about goat milk. 

Angel, Pierce isn't teething yet? Maybe he will be one of the lucky ones who get their first teeth with no problems. Have I told you how incredibly adorable Pierce's cheeks are? And he looks so cuddly. I imagine its heaven taking a nap with him. :flower:

Lisa, its almost time! Is the nursery all ready for Elena? Are you all done baby shopping? 

Amy, hope your doing good. I'm still stalking your journal and have my fx that the acu will help you and dh conceive asap!

Bethany, Jen, hope u and your little girls are doing great!

Leslie, thinking about u hon! So glad your tests came out good. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanjs girls zzx
Simon had an episode that lasted for 25 mins in and off today.
Rang hosp. They still are unsure if seizure or tummy.
They said fir mw to monitor ocwr weekend and talk Monday.
How long more are tgey gonba do f all.
Getting peed off now
Its draining me.
Love to all. Sorry selfish post. Xx
Hope alls well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess I heard goats milk is easier digest too 
Hope it works for ye xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Not a selfish post at all! We are here to talk about things in our lives and at times circumstances make it difficult to address everyone else! So now, 25 minutes would be an eternity Laura!! I cannot believe the hospital is having you wait yet another weekend! I'll be praying for him. I hope it is just his tummy, but they need to see him! Did it tire him like it did before? Is he acting like his normal self? Poor little tyke. Sending peaceful wishes your way. Hugs to milky xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Poor Sophia! Guess her system just wasn't ready for the lactose or milk protein. Didn't you have to try different formulas early on b/c her tummy was sensitive? I've heard of people using goats milk. My friend tried switching her daughter at 11 months, but the pediatrician recommended soy over goat :shrug: I'm not sure why though. Hopefully if/when you try again it goes better. Diaper rashes are no fun! As for teething, Pierce is a drooler, so I don't know if it's teething or his norm. I wanted him to have a tooth before his Daddy leaves, but it doesn't look like it will happen. No rush, less of a chance I'll get bit if he is all gums! :haha:

Bethany ~ How are you? 

TGIF ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I can't imagine how scary it was to see Simon suffering from a possible seizure for almost 30 min. Those nurses and docs should take this more seriously. Is the epilepsy related to his injuries from birth? What is your plan if they continue or get worse? Sending you and Simon big hugs hon. I know its been a rough road at times but Simon is thriving and doing amazing. And it is very evident that you love your son so dearly. :flower:

Angel, I guess you'll just have to enjoy Pierce's lovely gums for now. You can see Sophie's teeth ridges but her teeth haven't broken through yet. So far she is handling it pretty well. She has her cranky days though. By the way, the profile pic is from when she was 3 months. Now she has a full head of hair and its darker. She has somewhat of a Mohawk, its so cute and funny! When does your dh leave for business again? Does he stay in the states or travel abroad?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Not a selfish post at all! We are here to talk about things in our lives and at times circumstances make it difficult to address everyone else! So now, 25 minutes would be an eternity Laura!! I cannot believe the hospital is having you wait yet another weekend! I'll be praying for him. I hope it is just his tummy, but they need to see him! Did it tire him like it did before? Is he acting like his normal self? Poor little tyke. Sending peaceful wishes your way. Hugs to milky xoxo

thanks xxx
it didnt tire him this time.
he was fine after.
im beggining to think he has become immune to zantac or something.
he hasnt been himself for a week or more.
but he is teething like crazy too.
my head is wrecked from it now.
i think its cos most of um are off the weekend.
they r being a little lax i think now.
i kind of thought we would have been asked to come in after that one but no.
he had another thing this morn but was differetn again and his tummy was upset so...
maybe it is his tummy but whatever it is needs sorting.
he is gettin no floor time or physio cos he is in crappy form.


----------



## lilesMom

thansk jess il wait and see what they say on monday but if its another brush off 
then il have to get demanding .
if that doesnt work then it will have to be a and e i suppose.
but if i can avoid being admitted it would be great,
hope alls well xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies quick question about OPKs. Went to target with a friend and she talked me into buying one at least for this month. I got first response. Wanted to get clear blue but it was 29.99 and I was being cheap first time around. What time is best to test? I would have to do early morning or later at night for my schedule. Also once I get that surge how long is it supposed to last? Gonna give it a go this cycle and see if it works with or nerves and schedule. I am on cd 11 and there are 7 tests... Any thoughts on when to start? I have never ovulated this early.

Thanks in advance for help and I will catch up soon! Have to make dinner, clean and get to bd time!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I sure hope they ask to see him on Monday. I would def become demanding if it will get him in! FX'd it is just mild tummy troubles. Do the episodes he has cause him to have tremors? Forgive my ignorance on the matter I'm just not familiar w/ it. Moments like these I wish we were neighbors so we could hold vigil together while waiting on Monday to get here!

Leslie ~ Yay for OPKs!! My RE told me to use first morning urine despite the instructions on the box (they normally say to use afternoon). If your cycles are approx 30 days long, I'd start testing on CD13. Getting a surge means ovulation will normally happen within 12-36 hours (depends on which side of the surge you catch, rise or fall). Let is know how it goes! No pressure! :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel! So Monday it is. I'm praying for no surges mon or tues or else I am screwed! DH's hours are not helpful. I wish it was more exact rather than 12-36 hours geez. At least I will know when to stop and when AF should come.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wish it were more exact Leslie, but it's nice to narrow the window. FX'd the timing works for you guys!



aaronswoman79 said:


> Angel, I guess you'll just have to enjoy Pierce's lovely gums for now. You can see Sophie's teeth ridges but her teeth haven't broken through yet. So far she is handling it pretty well. She has her cranky days though. By the way, the profile pic is from when she was 3 months. Now she has a full head of hair and its darker. She has somewhat of a Mohawk, its so cute and funny! When does your dh leave for business again? Does he stay in the states or travel abroad?

Pierce's hair is filling in...it's a light brown, so it just looks like peach fuzz! I bet the mohawk is sweet! My gf's girl has a mullet...funny how their hair comes in! :flow: My DH leaves in a couple of weeks. This trip is going to be really hard b/c it's so long. He mostly stays in the states, but this trip is abroad :( Glad Sophie is taking teething well...hopefully I'll get that lucky! 

Have any of you heard of those amber necklaces to prevent teething pains? https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004J1QNFW/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=cm_sw_su_dp


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So I am really how nervous and nutty I am driving myself even thinking about these OPKs. I have a feeling this may be a one month deal because i am starting to feel like I didn't want to. Angel you mentioned FMU is ok but I am reading everywhere it is not and they recommend twice a day. Do you know why your re suggested that? Would be much easier to do that way. I only have seven tests and my work schedule is different on some days so not sure how that will work. Mon and tues I leave the house around 10:30 and get home around 9 ( tomorrow I have dentist ugh so am leaving at 8:45. May or may not be able to pass home before going to work but would be around 10:30 if i do) rest of days I leave at 7:15 and get home at 5:30. I can't do them at work because I share a bathroom with clients plus I have that shy bladder nuisance. Any further suggestions would be great. Are you supposed to hold your urine like for pg tests?

Lisa hope you are doing well.

Angel when is your wedding? Loving that picture of pierce in your avatar :) thanks for your suggestions on OPKs and any further help is always welcomed 

Laura that is such a great gift you got for oh! So thoughtful. Sorry about Simon teething and the questionable stomach issues. I hope you get your answers soon and the staff is listening more to your needs.

Thanks Jess I hope everything is well with you and the girls and hubby. The pix of Sophia is adorable.

Hope everyone else is doing well!
Jen hope the weather is ok over there and you are enjoying time with Zoey.
How are you Bethany? Love your fb pics!

Amy thinking of you!! Hope you are doing well in your cycle! I think we are both ovulating around valentines day ;) how's acupuncture going?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Promise I will stop obsessing soon ladies...someone mentioned after work might be best for testing ovulation. Thoughts?


----------



## lilesMom

Haf big thing typed and it's gone.
Don't hve patience to do it Afain.
Love to all zx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ My RE told me when she was a Fellow they would run LH strips and "rapid" was an hour. Ha! She said test in the morning because hormone levels come in 3 hour surges throughout the day. I told her the pack said to test in the afternoon, she shrugged and said she had no idea why they say that. Said it only frustrates women to have to try to use mid day. If it's any consolation I used OPKs (3 diff types) in the mornings and each time they coincided with the labs ran at my RE's office. Save yourself the undue burden and poas when you wake up, even if there is a 2 hour difference. FMU is used for pregnancy test because scant amounts of HCG can be found early on IF urine isn't diluted ;) Try not to read any more into using OPKs, pee in a dixie cup, dip the stick, brush your teeth, check if as dark or darker than control, then toss in trash! If as dark or darker send your OH a text telling him you want to jump his bones! :haha: If not, then test again the next day. I poas so much it just felt as normal as brushing my teeth! You can do this! It's all part of rainbow chasing xoxo :dust:

Laura ~ :grr: vanishing posts! I hope Simon is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I asked on a couple of boards and I have ladies saying do twice a day ( which is not possible for me) and one encouraging me to do in the evening once I get home from work. Honestly we only bd at night because of our schedules and the opk won't change that...just might bd a second night if we can when I see a positive.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Twice a day? I suppose that is one way to do it, but even my fertility monitor only required once a day :shrug: I vote you pick a time that works best for you...the key is to try not to stress yourself over it. You just need to BD some time within 24 hours of the positive (not the exact moment you see the positive). I loved those Friends episodes when Monica and Chandler were ttc! You'd think once the temp is just right and the OPK is positive you have to drop everything and get frisky...that would def be stressful, but made for funny tv!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel I appreciate you bearing with me! I'm a little lost and there are so many different opinions on the matter! It helps that your RE didn't think it mattered.
I love those friends episodes too! That is kind of how it feels that you have to act right away. Good to be reminded that you don't. It's sad that even with OPKs and all other assistance it doesn't mean it will happen because of the low percentage. 
I did eat some strawberries tonight and bought blackberries also. Didn't realize those were good for fertility!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I loved when Monica had that terrible cold and was rubbing Vick's on her chest trying to be sexy :rofl: I miss that series!! Berries are great fertility boosters (whole milk too!). And there is tons of info out there about OPKs with varying opinions on when to test. Do you do what the manufacturer says, the lady down the road w/ 3 kids or the fertility specialist?!? It's frustrating. It is still so depressing that it isn't exact. You've got this Leslie. Do as you normally would and let the OPKs just confirm Ov for you...now get to BDing :bunny: Ha'


----------



## xoxo4angel

Did ya try the OPK Leslie?

Laura ~ How is Simon? Any news from the Dr?

How is everyone else? I'm a chatter box on here :haha:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Funny you ask I was going to complain earlier but had to go to dentist first. My bladder didn't cooperate so I left without testing and was annoyed. I pass my home in the way to work after dentist and I had to pee so bad I went for it. First time I have ever seen a second line on a first response. Very light so not close at this time. Will keep going. Let's cross fingers for positive on Friday because that works out great with dhs schedule!
We didn't get to bd last night but hopefully tonight. He is really down about the situation and worried about getting the semen analysis done. He talked to his dad about it and his dad ended with the fact that his uncle had sperm issues and they had to adopt. So now dh is really down. I asked him to talk to me about it instead and we can be positive together. He really wants a child of his own and it seems he feels less of a man that he hasn't been able to provide that yet. He doesn't understand all the other factors that go into it. Anyway gotta run to work. Thanks for asking and for all the support! I really do need to :)
Hope all is well with everyone! East coast has to brave for another upcoming storm ugh


----------



## lilesMom

hugs leslie, 
my post was to u saying i didnt think timing mattered as much as some people think with regards to opks. xxx
just daily is most important, u surely will catch some part of the surge then hon xx
like angel said , u r still gonna bd to cover bases anyway.
its just to confirm thimings to urself xxx
hugs to Dh. 
baby making is tough for some of us xxx
unfair but how it is xxx
its worth it though xxx

angel hey cahtterbox :)
im usually with u but im a bit peed off so im no company :)
i rang again she still hadnt talked to doc and will get back to me 
hopefully soon. 
he is a little better tummy and teeth wise today but has had 2 minor 'episodes'
still dunno if seizure or not, 
she said she is unsure and will prob treat for tummy and hope that solves it.
but that was nurse not doc.
but she is a speacialist nuirse so ....
will see. soon i hope xxx
hope pierce is great, xx
is he back in his cot. 
oh is hinting on simon bakc in his but im not gonna yet
when weather is warmer and hopefully episodes past i will try again xxx

love to all xxx


----------



## jen435

my post disappeared ugh! im sick atm zoey isnt easy so clingy. bo patience to retype :(
e
amber necklace for teetging highly recommend. works great 
opks 20 day pk i used nice thing is u can use for long as u want. i usually tested in afternoon (thats when id get surge. bd within 12-36 hrs like angel said. hope berries n opks do trick :dust:
lovely gift laura! i hope simons okay. sending lots of hugs.
angel hope u get ur oven! :)
leslie love bump pics its getting close. 
amy fxd for vday baby and accupuncture works this cycle.
i wrote a ton and cant remember ugh. sorry really ner a job and them treat myself to a smartphone of some kind. tgats not extremely old.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen! :wave: Still no luck with a job, bummer! More time with Zoey is a bonus though <3

Leslie ~ Your poor DH...it's a lot of pressure all around. You guys have been preggers once already, I bet he is just fine. Now is the time to boost his ego<~~like you don't have enough on your plate! 

Laura ~ Poor little fella...I hope the Dr sees him soon! I can't believe they don't take it more serious. Is this a specialist he sees? FX'd for answers! And I would keep him in bed with me too if I were you! Pierce is in his crib, but it takes some coaxing. I don't use cry it out so I hold him a lot, but I enjoy it.

Happy Monday chicas! Hope you all are enjoying the Olympics!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I didn't do cry it out with any of my daughters. I tried it a couple of times and it led to them holding their breath, choking, vomiting etc, not worth it. It might work for others but never ever worked for me. 

Laura, I really hope the docs listen to u about Simon's episodes. At the same time I hope it is nothing. How bad is his reflux? Is it silent reflux where the food comes up the throat and he gags on it? Or he spits up a lot?

Leslie, I have only used opks one cycle and it was the clear blue easy with the happy face (I know its expensive, but it really worked for us). Me and dh bded after we got the happy face and we got pregnant that cycle. Not sure if it was because we used the opk or not but the opk was right that I was oving.

Its kinda quiet here. Hope all of u ladies are doing well.

AFM, my 13 year old is failing out of 8th grade. She will probably have to repeat the 8th grade and not be able to start high school in the fall. We have tried everything with her. I just don'g get it. My 8 year old is very mentally unstable, her mental illness is getting worse and worse. I might have to eventually admit her into the hospital. I always dreaded this coming. I have known that most bipolar children eventually at some point would need hospitalization for mental instability but I never thought her illness would get this bad. Taking care of her is like taking care of 3 children. She cries all the time, needs comforting all the time. It is very very hard to take care of her. She even has eczema outbreaks on her body from all of the stress. Sometimes I feel like the walls are closing in on me. :cry:


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, im so sorry you have all this to deal with. i wish we could make it all better for you. Stay strong and you will get through this. :hugs:

Laura, must be so frustrating not getting answers about simon. Hope it gets sorted soon.

Leslie, you have got pregnant before so I'm sure you can again... its just a little harder for you both. Stay positive!! :hugs:

Angel, P must be a very good boy!! you are always on her now! :haha:

Jen, disappearing posts are the worst!! 

Bethany, Amy :hugs:

AFM - Still sleeping all the time and I'm getting to the point where I've had enough... time needs to speed up so i can have my little girl. Im so uncomfortable all of time!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura any news from the doc? I can't imagine how irritated you are because I would be the same!

Thanks Jen. I wasn't sure about buying the cheapies because I have trouble reading them when others post. Sorry about the job..hope one comes your way soon.

Angel I know we have been pregnant before but I heard that there can still be sperm issues? I guess speculating won't change that. He will go soon. You getting snow over there soon? I thought of you when I watched the following last night! 

Jess thanks we will see how it goes :) so very sorry about your daughter and what you and your family are going through. Is she seeing a therapist? I do mental health with kids with bipolar and we often recommend hospitalization so I wonder if speaking with her therapist would be a first step. As hard as it is hospitalization ( or inpatient for kids) can be very helpful because they get around the clock doctors and therapists that teach them ways to cope. Is she on medication? I have seen some positive from it, again it doesn't make it any easier and I am very sorry. It sounds like you really are doing your best and being a great mommy.

Lisa sorry you are uncomfortable. Seems that it is worth the uncomfortability for your little one though.

Bethany miss you!

Amy you are getting closer to O time. Hope all is well!

AFM day two OPKs. Either my body will have to cooperate or I may not continued next month. My shy bladder is making it very difficult. Not ovulating yet but line is getting darker.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh I forgot to ask...once I get positive is it correct that I should get AF 14 days after that?


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hurray foe darker libe.
Should be pos soon so xxx
Happy bd.

Lisa hope u feel bwttwr soon xxx

Angel I hate CIO. 
Would never do it.
I rhunk it inky teachead them thwy can't rely on u. Xxx
Love to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Went to his therapy place today.
He had an episode in therapists arms.
They rang people I've been ringing.
His neurologists nurse. 
Git voice mail.
So I hung around a few hours and endes up coming home xos no return call.
Got xall tonight. They cant see us till tomoro week.
They thunk different type of seizure.
So prob different meds plus rescue meds 
Id bad one in theweek ring ambulance.
Yippee. Life is great.
Asses should hve listened to me 2 weeks ago.
No cast or stander till later so therapy on hold too.
Snuggled in bed with simin.
Life be easier if we coyld just stay put ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura! They should have listened! Your instinct is much better than their guesses! I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I pray Simon has a good week and in turn you have a good one :hugs:

Jess ~ :hugs: Some very big decisions and events going on with the girls. We're here for you should you need to chat. Can A take summer school to advance? I like that Leslie says the Drs and staff are equipped to teach Natalie ways to cope. As hard as it may be on your to let her go, it might be just what she needs to help her grow into a productive adolescent. I pray the answers come to you. :hugs2:

Leslie ~ 14-15 days after +ve will be your BFP, most people get AF, but you won't! PMA! (I added extra day in case you O more on the 24 hour side). And darn that shy bladder! Are you peeing in a cup or sharp shooting on to the stick? (I watched the Following this afternoon. Eeeek! Do you watch Justified?)

Lisa ~ I bet you are over it! Next week you'll get your date and then poof, she'll be here! 

:wave: ladies! I know I'm on here heaps. Pierce nurses a bunch or plays, so I'm on my phone passing that time. I'll refrain from taking up too much post space :haha: 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel take all the space u want.
I love ur posts 
Ur great company for me xxx

Jess so sorry . 
Il post properly later.
Must give lil man brekkie


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura glad Simon had an episode in therapists arms so they can see what you were talking about...and of course momma is always right! Hope you find your answers soon

Angel thanks for pma. And I love your posts too so no worries! Peeing in a cup. Was easier this morning, maybe easier when I get up very early in am. Still light though and not darker from yesterday from what I can see but also earlier this morning than last. Hoping for Friday still ( or Saturday!). No I don't watch justified. We watch walking dead and that just came back!
Any snow coming for you ? Tomorrow looks like a big storm for us. I may have to take another snow day.

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

leslie if u reckon friday then it makes sense it isnt much darker yet :)
ur right on track for fri :)
i only used opk after d and c but i wasnt back to normal yet so i was gettin nearly dark as pos all the time and got frustrated.
but thats cos my hormones hadnt settled.
if u find um stressfull . 
u could just do this month to confirm ur Ov timing is when u think it is maybe?
thats prob what i would do.
but i reckon opk prob get as addictive as poas for bfp :)
best of luck for lovely dark line friday :)

jess so sorry u think dd may need hospital 
but i like leslies approach. 
it is super hard but if its best for her and only temporary...
then it is for the best.
not taking away from how horrible it is for u as a mom, xx
hugs honey xxxx
do they have childrens ward in mental health facilities there?
here she would be in with adults which is completly unfair on people. 
they are updatin our mental health hospital at the mometn though.
so hopefully seperate kids section xx
hugs again and u know we r always here for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

simon is not too bad today.
had 1 last nt and 1 today but slept better last nt,
he is giving out now cos he is tired and doesnt wanna sleep but thats norml :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie the timing may just work out for you! FX'd! If you get a +ve tomorrow, then you'll likely O on Friday and viola! Even if you don't get a +ve until Friday it works b/c the swimmers will be there waiting to pounce! :haha: (I watch the Walking Dead, another show I DVR b/c it's scary! My sis got me hooked on it though.) Glad peeing in the cup worked this morning.

Laura ~ Are the frequency of the episodes increasing? *sigh* 

Off to have P's pics done! He still hasn't rolled over again, but sits up like a champ...it's crazy. Hopefully the winter storm, yes MORE SNOW, waits to show its face until later today! Stay warm ladies (or cool Lisa)! Mwah!


----------



## lilesMom

hey angel xx

the frequency increased over last week but seem to have stayed at about 2 a day, hoping they dont increase more :) but will just see.
im better today, had a yucky day yest, 
when the ot and physio told me he couldnt have stander and cast yet , 
i cried in their faces, morto.
i know its normal enough but i dislike crying in front of people lots ;)
it just felt like a step back, i had been looking forward on being proactive with walking :)
anyway it will happen, just after meds fixed instead :)
have u tried rolling p?
rollin is scary fro them, they feel like they r falling if htat makes sense, 
they arent sure they wil be ok on the other side :)
if u roll him but hold onto him through the roll.
control it for him him in a nice slow roll.
im pretty sure he would be doing it himself within a week :)
simon did and he has limited movement :) he was just too scared to do it himself
until he learned it was safe ;)
anyway rolling isnt necessary, sittin work more muscles and is very important.
so maybe he is being clever and fousing on the good stuff :) hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

stormy here. had no power or water for a bit today.
was weirdly fun for a tiny bit until i remmbered all simons frozen home cooked food in freezer :)
thank god its back again, was only gone few hours, deep freeze still completly frozen. phew.
i would not be a happy momma if i had to throw all that out.
its crazy how much we depend on electricity and running water.
lucky OH buys water for his beloved coffee machine so i had big tub ( our water is hard water so would ruin his machine :) ).
i got laxative for simon. he has been strugglin to go.
if hosp reckon its his tummy , i willing to try mild dose to see if it helps any.
i had been tryin to avoid it but its worth tryin if it avoids higher meds and solves anything for him.
im still unsure if i believe um that tummy problem can mimick seizures but anyway :)
worth a go anyway . hope simon agrees :) 

how is everyone?
betahny are u gone , hope ye r doin ok hon :)
hope dh is home xxx

lisa hope ur not sick honey xx
i know after 30 weeks u feel the pregnancy hard all right but i promise the time goes fast too xxx
elena will be here before u know it.
i still love ur bub name :)

hope everyone is well. 
love to all xxx

jen are u still planning bday party :)
any luck with job, xx
hope u find something soon if thats what u want xx
it would prob be hard to go back now too though xx


----------



## lilesMom

tash not sure if ur still readin but hi if u are :)
i see u on fb anyway so... xxxx

my canvas print for OH arrived, its lovely ;)
if i do say so :)


----------



## lilesMom

angel i love p s doggy jumper :)
lil cutie


----------



## xoxo4angel

Power outages are the pits Laura! I freaked out b/c I had months worth of breast milk that sadly I had to throw out ;( Two seizures daily sounds exhausting! I hope the laxative helps Simon. I know this is all frustrating for you...you're human and your tears are warranted :hugs: 

Brb


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no not liquid gold. That woyld kill me.
All the time and effort pumping .
Stupid lack of power. Xx
I'm grateful mine is back.
Feel sorry for esb men working in this


----------



## xoxo4angel

My heart sank when I had to throw out the milk...it was +60 ounces! Guess it's ok since he refuses the bottle, but I still cringe thinking about it. I just hope the sitter can manage him Saturday while I'm at the wedding. I'll prob come home after the ceremony to nurse him and catch up w/ DH at the reception. Honestly I wish I could just skip the whole thing! I'm still not comfy with my ta-ta's! Nothing I own covers them properly :blush: 6 more months of nursing then I hope they shrivel back down! Ha! 

Pierce had his pictures done today. I did a mini session b/c I'll have them done at 9 months and again at 1. I was getting Pierce to laugh who in turn was causing his Daddy to laugh! My husband couldn't stop giggling! Was a sweet moment, can't wait to see the pics :cloud9:

Hope you all are well. 

Leslie & Amy :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

they will often take bottle better from others.
they smell ur milk and know they hve options :)
my niece used to take a bottle from me but not from her mom .
or even sometimes if my sis was in room, she wouldnt take it.
they r too clever.
has ur sitter minded him before.
does he know her?
least ur close enough to pop home which is great 
simon is cranky today.
gums driving him bananas.
i want my quiet baby back


----------



## lilesMom

ur pics will be lovely :)
soo cute


----------



## aaronswoman79

Poor Simon!! Sophie is getting very fussy now too. Tonight she wouldn't go to sleep and she is chewing anything in site, even me! She went for my face and tried to bite my nose!:haha: all of the sudden she enjoys hitting my face and when I try to tell her no, she laughs. She just woke up! Ohno!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> they will often take bottle better from others.
> they smell ur milk and know they hve options :)
> my niece used to take a bottle from me but not from her mom .
> or even sometimes if my sis was in room, she wouldnt take it.
> they r too clever.
> has ur sitter minded him before.
> does he know her?
> least ur close enough to pop home which is great
> simon is cranky today.
> gums driving him bananas.
> i want my quiet baby back

She is here 2x a week helping me out, so Pierce is familiar with her. FX'd it just takes me leaving the house for him to concede and take a bottle! Reassuring to hear that you were able to give your niece a bottle where your sister couldn't! Gives me hope xoxo. Sorry Simon is cranky...why must teething cause so much discomfort. Poor baby!

And Sophia too! Ouchie! Hope you're having a good week. :hugs:

Bethany are you and Lorelie alright? Ready for Valentine's? What's new?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> She is here 2x a week helping me out, so Pierce is familiar with her. FX'd it just takes me leaving the house for him to concede and take a bottle! Reassuring to hear that you were able to give your niece a bottle where your sister couldn't! Gives me hope xoxo. Sorry Simon is cranky...why must teething cause so much discomfort. Poor baby!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> they should be fine so hon if he knows her :)
> if he wont ake it, tell her sit him slightlt facing outwards on her lap.
> if near boobs he will try snuggle in.
> my little niece used to look for milk off
> even though i had no magic boobs at the time ;) hee hee
> he is awake but in better form thank god !!!Click to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Poor Simon!! Sophie is getting very fussy now too. Tonight she wouldn't go to sleep and she is chewing anything in site, even me! She went for my face and tried to bite my nose!:haha: all of the sudden she enjoys hitting my face and when I try to tell her no, she laughs. She just woke up! Ohno!!

simon always eats my face too :)
he grabs me by the hair to pull me to him!!
while screeching excitedly :)
lil roughie :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel how much snow are you getting? We are forecasted for 10-20 inches...interesting range but so far bad out. I'm home again from work. No positive yet. Makes sense since my average cycle had been around 33 days or so and that was without counting spotting days ( doc said I should count them). If I don't get positive by Sunday I may have to buy more tests because I will be out. Sorry about the situation with the milk and power outages :/ 
Bet pierces pictures are adorable! I know your current avatar is looking that way :)

Laura I don't blame you for crying I think I would do the same. Sorry for all you are going through, you have so much strength for going through all this! How is OH with this stuff? Love that you got the canvas print. I'm sure it will be a hit.

Jess that is cute about Sophia, I always wonder what is going through a child's mind.

AFM unfortunately today and tomorrow will be lots of shoveling with DH. We are gonna try to go out to dinner for valentines day so we will see if that happens. DH already brought home some roses just in case Friday is a bust. FedEx dropped off a package but DH is sleeping. It is from I Hate Steven Singer. Don't know if anyone has heard of him..maybe Jen because he is based in Pennsylvania. Last year he gave me a platinum dipped rose from there so I am curious. They are so expensive I wish he wouldn't but of course the thought is great. I feel bad I only got him some shirts but he did say it wasn't his holiday so I shouldn't get anything.
Today I am going to make snow day cookies! Watching the bachelor right now. Anyone watch that? I really don't like the current bachelor


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!! Hope everyone is doing well!!

Laura, MASSIVE hugs babe. You ahve just been through so much with your little love bug and I think o fyou (and all of the girls here) often. Keeping you and Simon in my prayers and hope that he gets to feeling better real soon.

Angel, How are you doing dear?!?!?! Hope Pierce and well!!! <3

Bethany, :kiss: to you and L!

Jess how are things going with you and So? I hope all of your girls are well!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies quick question about OPKs. Went to target with a friend and she talked me into buying one at least for this month. I got first response. Wanted to get clear blue but it was 29.99 and I was being cheap first time around. What time is best to test? I would have to do early morning or later at night for my schedule. Also once I get that surge how long is it supposed to last? Gonna give it a go this cycle and see if it works with or nerves and schedule. I am on cd 11 and there are 7 tests... Any thoughts on when to start? I have never ovulated this early.
> 
> Thanks in advance for help and I will catch up soon! Have to make dinner, clean and get to bd time!

So sorry that I wasnt here earlier to respond to this. I have a combo of cheapies that I got from Amazon (https://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Step-...2308362&sr=8-2&keywords=ovulation+test+strips) as well as the Clear Blue Digital OPK and both have worked just fine for me. I was told by my dr to test between 12-4pm but I have done it at all sorts of times in the day. FMU just makes more sense because I feel like you have less of a chance of your urine being so diluted. This ofcourse is if you dont get up in the middle of the night and drink or pee. I think its important to just be consistant with the timing of testing. Hope that helps!!! I dont know whats going on with my temps and I stupidly didnt start testing until this morning so I hope I didnt O early this cycle for some reason and miss out. But you are right.. we are going to be so close in ovulating!!! Come on V-day babies!!!!!

Jen, love nad hugs to you and Zoey.

Lisa, hope you and bump are doing good.

Hope I didnt miss anyone!! 

AFM~ been keeping up with acupuncture and herbs and vitamins and still doing good. Just hope this does the trick!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Leslie and Amy xxx
I'm keepung my fingers crossed for 2 cupid bubs ;-)

Simon had 25 min one earlier so now we finally hve rescue meds
Also rtrying to get eeg done again on wed.
Fingers crossed.
Finally doing something for him. 

Love to all. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh works 11 hr days and drives 2 hrs so it's 99% me.
I'm a bit possessive of Simon .
I know I am but I cant help it.
Ur getting used to opk are u Leslie


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry little posts cos on phone.
Amy so glad acu is helping xxx
I'm rooting for u and dh.
Happt Val time bd ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Laura! I was afraid of that very thing happening! Cannot believe they let it be ok for him to be having mini episodes. Did you have to rush him to the hospital? What are the emergency meds for? Are you ok? I just hate it took them this long to do anything for him, but am glad he is on their radar now. Hugs to you, Simon is so so lucky to have you as his Mommy!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for acu Amy!

Valentine's :dust: headed to you and Leslie!!

Jess, Jen & Bethany ~ hugs to the girls. 

Lisa ~ How's the bump these days? Hope you are keeping cool. :coolio:


----------



## Lisa85

Afternoon Ladies!!

Angel, Thanks! bump is going good. Been a little bit sore in the tummy but the midwifes seem to think its fine. More info on that below if you have any insight. 
Its pretty hot here... i have the fan on me almost all day and night but not to many stinking hot days. I usually end up going to the pool on those days coz i can cope.
What are you up to for valentines?

Laura, i think you're allowed to be possessive... you are just trying to protect your little man. Hope the eeg shows something helpful.

Amy, i hope all that does the trick too!! FX

Leslie, might just be my lack of experience with snow but sounds kinda romantic to me to have a nice night in for valentines with all the snow outside! We aren't doing anything for valentines... we usually just go out for dinner but i wouldn't really enjoy it at them moment so just some junk food and a movie for us tonight.

Jen, jess, bethany... hope you're all well!! :hugs:

AFM - Been having some pains lately... Mostly up the top of my uterus in the middle. Whenever she moves over that area its soooo painful but it feels like its just my stomach muscles separating so I'm not to worried about that and then later in the day I've been getting an achy pain in the lower abdomen. I ended up calling the midwife the other night and she wasn't worried as long as i didn't have any bleeding and that LO was moving fine which she was. She said to take panadol and have a bath and that helped. Same thing happened last night but the panadol and shower did nothing. It lasted most of the night but is gone today.
Any ideas? My SIL thought maybe just growing pains. My belly has grown a lot lately. I don't think it BH or contractions because its pretty constant pain.


----------



## xoxo4angel

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3Happy Valentine's Day!<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Lisa I am so sorry you are in such pain! If it doesn't come and go, then it prob isn't contractions. You've read your stomach will get hard and to use your nose and forehead as a guide? Feels like too of nose = BH. Feels like forehead = Contraction. Maybe it's round ligament pain :shrug: Your appointment is Monday, right? Hope it eases up for you!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh no Laura! I was afraid of that very thing happening! Cannot believe they let it be ok for him to be having mini episodes. Did you have to rush him to the hospital? What are the emergency meds for?  Are you ok? I just hate it took them this long to do anything for him, but am glad he is on their radar now. Hugs to you, Simon is so so lucky to have you as his Mommy!

thanks babe xx

i rang them again after and she still kept saying i think its his tummy.
so i said what if its not?
what if it is seizure and develops into general and im an hour drive from hosp.
she said she would tell consultant and ge t back to me.
which sometimes takes a day or so.
so i rang my own family doc and was on way back to her to be sent to emergency probably.
on my way back she rang back and said consultant agreed i needed seizure meds in case of emergency.
i feel better now i have them.
she is gonna do an eeg again and start him on new meds as well as his old for a bit and see if that stops them.
so fingers crossed.
least they have a proper plan now anyway.
how r u and p hon. 
u all set for wedding, did u get somethin u are happy to wear?


----------



## lilesMom

lisa could be ligament and stretching pains hon?
could be pressing on somethin important in ur body
bladder? i used to get pain from bladdar pressure too.
if ur worried get checked. def better safe than sorry xxx


----------



## lilesMom

angel, forgot to say rescue meds are in case he has full blown seizure or partial seizure that wont stop.


----------



## mommylov

OH Laura, Im so sorry to hear about whats going on with Simon :( Im glad that you have plan now and back up meds... hugs hun!!!

<3<3<3 Happy Valentine's Day<3<3<3


FF just gave me crosshairs this morning and looks like I O'd earlier than I ever have... so we missed it. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy nooooooo! :hissy: I don't believe FF. It was off by a day for me. Keep BDing just in case! 

Laura ~ What a relief to have a proper plan now. I swear there never seems to be a sense of emergency with medical professionals! :grrr: Thank you for taking the time to explain everything to me. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Zoey, Soph, Lorelie & Elana...ladies, there is enough of me to go around! My Valentine Hunk (the photographer sent me this sneak peek):
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Omg Angel I cannot deal!! Love the picture how adorable!

Happy valentines day ladies! <3 hope everyone is having a great one!

Amy weren't you BDing the other night?? And maybe ff is wrong! There is always hope and I am crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

How'd your OPK go this morning Leslie? Are y'all snowed in? We only got flurries the other day, but my fam in NC got pounded!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yes still peeing in a cup but no positive yet. The snow was terrible we just dug out...trying to see if I can post the pictures I sent my parents..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I tried for two..let's try again. My parents are in Florida lucky them so I keep sending pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> OH Laura, Im so sorry to hear about whats going on with Simon :( Im glad that you have plan now and back up meds... hugs hun!!!
> 
> <3<3<3 Happy Valentine's Day<3<3<3
> 
> 
> FF just gave me crosshairs this morning and looks like I O'd earlier than I ever have... so we missed it. :(

Thanjs honey xx
U may not hve hon.
Acu might hve influenced temps ?
Or u could hve second surge like happened a few of the girls xx
Keep bd ing xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Zoey, Soph, Lorelie & Elana...ladies, there is enough of me to go around! My Valentine Hunk (the photographer sent me this sneak peek):


Omg priceless angel xx
Lil cutie


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Zoey, Soph, Lorelie & Elana...ladies, there is enough of me to go around! My Valentine Hunk (the photographer sent me this sneak peek):

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pierce really made my day hon! How adorable is he!!!???? Look at that adorable belly!!! I bet you kiss his belly all of the time!! You and dh made a beautiful baby. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Valentines Day ladies! Trying to get last minute reservations to take a family trip to Mendocino, beautiful coastal city. Been trying for weeks to get around to taking this trip with the kids. This is more an ideal trip for just dh and me, but not possible so its gonna have to be a family trip. Have a great day and weekend ladies!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ To be snowed in seems so romantic...especially since you are close to ovulating! That snow is super beautiful, but I imagine its a pain to clean up! 

Laura ~ Hope you and your Valentine's have had a peaceful day. 

Jess ~ I'm jealous that trip sounds fun! You guys take your girls on some great trips! And yes, I find myself rubbing P's Buddha belly often! Waiting for him now to stretch up (length) and hold on the out! Ha!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Hows Pierce doing with tummy time? Does he enjoy it more now? Btw Sophie fought rolling over for the longest time and then one day she started rolling from back to belly and belly to back. But it took her a while. She was very scared to roll over. Even now shes a pro at it but still avoids doing it if she can. She rather crawl to get what she wants.


----------



## xoxo4angel

He is much better at tummy time. Good to hear they don't all take to rolling over right away. I've been working with him using Laura's suggestions, but he still has no desire to roll again. Little stinker!

Is Sophia crawling?? Pulling up still? Pierce is barely sitting up solo.


----------



## aaronswoman79

A few weeks ago she was attempting to pull up to standing when we held her hands then she just stopped trying. Now she is grabbing the crib bars and starting to pull up again! Don't worry, Pierce will roll when he is ready. Btw I have read that its sometimes harder for the heavier babies to roll over. I think that might be why Sophie took a bit longer along with the fact that she hated tummy time. She crawls her own way. She already can crawl on all fours but still prefers to do some half army crawl half slithering type thing.lol.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hahahaa...I bet it's adorable to watch her go! And pulling up, wow! Where is the time going!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie any luck??


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Much darker than previous so I know it's coming. I hope tomorrow because schedule works better with that and I wouldn't need to buy more OPKs! We have done really well with BD every other day since day 11 so trying to be positive!
Thanks for asking :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh nice! Sounds like you guys have your bases covered!! :happydance: Come on lil eggy! :dust:


Laura Hope you and Simon are having a good day.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks angel xx
He only had mild short thing today so a good day.
In way bwtter form too. 
So maybe laxative is working.
Hosp kept saying coyld be his tummy.
So I'm hoping they may be rright.
I woyld love his therapists and me proved wrong ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos on phone 
How r u and p? Is wedding today? 
Soery I'm a pea brain ;-)

Leslie hurray for ov soon xxx 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh Laura I so hope it is just tummy troubles and nothing more! Glad he was a bit better today.

Ladies do you stop testing after a positive opk ? I read that some keep going until they get a clear negative.

Amy thanks for the opk info. Are wondfos easy to read? That was my worry that I wouldn't be able to figure them out. Sorry about the O early but there is still hope. Sounds like your lady is a pro on a positive note.

Lisa sounds like a lovely valentines day in. I am a home body so enjoy staying in and chilling out myself.

Jess when will you be planning that trip? Hope you had an enjoyable valentines day with the girls and DH.

Angel thanks for all the cheering on! Maybe I should knock on wood but this is the first month so far there have been no BD issues so we do have our bases covered. Hope you and pierce are doing well. Is your hubby in town?

Bethany and Jen hope you ladies are doing well! Loving both of your pics on fb!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ I hope your OPK is +ve tomorrow! Nothing like being snowed in to make a baby!! :cloud9: I would always test the following day, but you don't have to. 

Laura ~ Glad things seem to be going ok for Simon today. Will you still go to the Dr Weds? The wedding was today and it was so lovely, but an outside wedding in February is BRAVE :cold: It was quite cold, made me glad I found a wool blend sweater dress! Added some tights and knee boots, so unlike others I wasn't frozen! The dress was long sleeve faux wrap, so covered the ta ta's nicely and didn't look too baggy on the rest of me. I nursed P before I left, then quickly came home to nurse him again (I was in and out). Little fella refused to eat solids and pitched a fit when she tried the bottle. Wasn't a biggie to come home, I was only 10 min away. Wedding was 4-9, we left at 7:45 because I wanted to be home with my LO. 

Ok. Hope this finds you all having a lovely weekend! 

(Lisa glad the heat isn't too much for you!)


----------



## Storked

Just jumping in! I apologise for never being on. DH still isn't home. It has been a month and he doesn't know when he will be back. Spent most of Valentine's crying hysterically because I was worried about him. Blah.

Leslie, I wouldn't test after a positive. To be safe after you get one you can always BD every other day :) and wondfos are amazing tests!

Angel, a wedding outside in February? Wowza! Glad that it was nearby so that you could be with Pierce. Hope y'all are doing well.

To the other ladies, sorry for not replying individually but don't really have the time to go to the pages before this one. Cat is crying and about to wake the baby. Love you all and hope that you guys are thriving. Will try to be on more as I miss my girls.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Still not quite positive :/ this is frustrating I feel like I should have started later. Not enough tests :) I am having torn thoughts and may act like tomorrow is ovulation and bd tonight and tomorrow and forget about buying tests. Any thoughts? The issue is that I am not sure we will bd Tuesday because do our schedules.



Hi Bethany!! We miss you too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I am gonna go out and get more. I want to see a positive. Pain in the butt my cycle is. I may buy wondfos next cycle, Amy. I see a pack of 50 and 20 preg tests ( although those will be very tempting!) on amazon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie that is getting close...I would have to buy more, that's just how I am though. The uncertainty would bug me! I like your plan to BD today and tomorrow. They say it's just as important to have the swimmers waiting around :spermy:

Oh Bethany :hugs: That's so hard not knowing when your DH will be back. Maybe it's time for that road trip to see the family? Miss you on here!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys xx

Leslie glad yr buying more.
I totally woyld hve to xx
After being so good doing um all time
U deserve to see ur pos ;-)

Angel dress sounds lovely.
When u said u were goin to wedding.
I didnt know it woyld be so short.
Here they start at 12 or 2 and go in tillnext morn ;-)
Xx 

Love to all.

Hey Bethany xx
Hope dh is home soon x


----------



## lilesMom

Simon had none today. ;-

Def goin to neurologist still Wed
But may mean no extea meds ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Ps I've fallen off my healthy wagon all week cod of stress. 
Feel bloated and icky.
Now I've put it out there il be shamed into being good again ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

So glad Simon went without an episode today.


----------



## Lisa85

Sooooo had my OB appointment today about the ultrasound..... i knew someone wasn't doing their job properly. Apparently the OB i saw about my 20 week scan was a junior and didn't pick up that i actually have Vasa Previa.

My placenta has two lobes... one anterior (the main part) and one posterior with vessels going over my cervix. Very rare and very high risk apparently. Im lucky i live so close to the hospital or i would have been admitted today until she is born. He said if i get any bleeding at all or any contractions to call an ambulance immediately.

They are doing the c section on the 12th March at 37 weeks. It will be a bit more risky than a normal c section because the have to cut through my placenta to get to her. They can't risk me going into labour at all with those vessels over my cervix... if i do bleed then it could be potentially life threatening to me and the baby.

My OH is freaking out a bit... he doesn't like medical stuff and he's all worried for us. I'm hoping he can keep it together for the operation.


----------



## Lisa85

The doctor told me not to google vasa previa... i should have listened!! 
I thought to myself ill just read the medical websites not peoples stories. The first thing i read says if those vessels rupture the mortality rate of the baby is 50-100%. If my water breaks the baby could bled out in less than 3 minutes! No more reading for me!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just got on, was going to talk about my vaca here in Mendocino, but just saw your message Lisa! I have heard about what you have or at least something similar to it, I almost know nothing about it, but you are right to research about it. You need to arm yourself with as much info as you can. Never trust docs completely. Always trust your instincts. Wishing u all the best these last few weeks. Hugss hon!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Im here in the beautiful coastal town, Mendocino. If you've ever seen the old movie "Summer of '42" with the beautiful Jennifer O'Neill thats where I'm at. What a beautiful town, spectacular food, art galleries, great wine. If I had my way all of you ladies would be here and we would have an amazing unforgettable time. This is definitely the place to get away from lifes daily stressors. They have some designer baby clothes here. I got to check them out.lol. love all of you! :flower: and :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just researched Vasa Previa. BED REST!!! Stay off your feet Lisa. I'm sure the docs already told you, no intercourse. I'm reading some docs want to induce at 35 weeks. Not sure what the guidlines are is in au. Keep us posted please hon. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no Lisa!! How can a Dr be ok with missing something so important! Sheesh! The end is in sight, so no need to take any unnecessary risk! Rest rest rest!

Jess sounds so beautiful! A much needed vaca for your family xoxo. Wish we were there.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wow Laura your weddings there are long! In the US they are usually 5 hrs or so in total. Glad Simon has not had any episodes and hoping you get answers soon!

Sorry Lisa.. Don't know much about it but sounds like rest and follow ups are best. Glad you are so close to the hospital. Research is ok but try not to research too much it will drive you crazy! Feel good

Jess that sounds like a lovely vacation! I have always wanted to go to California period..maybe one day. Enjoy!

Angel anything new?

AFM still no positive and spent $22 on another kit. I wonder if it's a possibility i missed the surge or it is coming soon. Looks about the same darkness as yesterday although my eyes may be playing tricks On me I thought a tad lighter. Not sure about BD tonight..i know they say every other day is best to give sperm a rest.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

With your experience with OPKs, ladies, would you say this will be positive very soon or could it be a few days? I am wondering if I should test tonight also just in case since I bought more. I have 6 left and don't want to run out again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

Lisahugs xx
My sil had placenta previa and they wanted eher in hosp.
She didnt want to stay as had smallie at home.
Her and bub are both perfect.
Bub is now one ;-)
Xxx
Fx for all going well for y.
Do rest up and look after urself.
U will Di great xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks. 
He had more today but no long one.
Hurry up wed ;-)
Hope ye r well xx

Jess lovely hol. Enjoy xx

Leslie sorry I don't hve proper experience of opk xxx
Hope girls can help 

Love to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie, do you still have the test from yesterday? I'm trying to look at the pics to see if there is a difference, but they are on different pages...by the time I get back to today's, I've forgotten yesterday's! Ha! It still looks dark today...I'm going to take screen shots. Brb.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ok so I looked at the pics and they look different, but not darker. If you are ok with testing again tonight, go for it! Def test again in the morning. You are on cd20, so you are bound to O soon! Oh and if you can't BD tomorrow, then certainly BD this evening :bunny: They say 2 days before and day of O are prime BD times! :dust:

Oh Laura. Darn those seizures! Come on Weds! 

Pierce gets shots tomorrow! Yikes! 

Hi everyone!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I have the two pictures but not the two tests... Your post cut off so now I am in suspense Angel!! Haha.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Nevermind I see it now. Yeah not sure why it isn't darker... Hmmm I may try again in a few min, I want a positive!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So Angel now I am confused...took my shy bladder awhile but around 7:10 I peed in a cup to test. This is what I came up with...does that mean my surge already happened? Can it get that light quick or maybe the concentration of my urine is bad? I will still test tomorrow morning anyway. Thoughts??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Compare that to earlier....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hmmm....My RE told me the hormone comes in 3 hour waves, must be why they tell you to test around same time of day. I bet if negative in the morning, then you prob surged last night (put the moves on your honey!). I forgot how even OPKs can be a bit frustrating! PS for $20 you can get like 40 Wonfo OPKs that are very much like the test you are currently using. Do you have other O symptoms? Egg white cm or cramps?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_s_ss_i_1_9?ie=UTF8&k=wondfo+lh+test+strips&sprefix=Wondfo+lh


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for your kind thoughts and advice ladies. I lost it when my OH left for work this morning. He had to come home and is now working from home as much as he can. I was so scared to be alone in case something goes wrong.

Im torn about just asking them if i can stay in hospital for the rest of the time as much as i don't want to. From what I've read if the vessels rupture there is little to no hope of saving my LO and it will just be about saving my life. I get so paranoid when she kicks down now or if she is moving a lot. I don't want her to damage the vessels. Weird that just a few days ago i loved her moving all the time and now i just want her to calm down and just move a little.

Everything has been fine up until now though so I'm sure everything will be fine.

Leslie, the opks look confusing!! Hoping you caught the egg!!

Jess, thanks for your advice... its a very scary thing to google! i don't do much of anything anyways because of my hip pain so I'm sure I'm doing all i can. I read 35 weeks as well... i think thats how they do it in the US. I will definitely be asking to OB about that on monday.
Glad you're having a great trip!

Laura, i wish it was just placenta previa now... that seems so much better in comparison now. I just can't believe i wasn't given the right information all this time.

Angel, it was missed because i was previously in midwife care and the Ob i saw at 20 weeks was just a junior. the Ob i saw yesterday was a senior and he seems very annoyed that this was only just being discovered at 33 weeks when the information has all been there since 20 weeks. Also that no one check my file after my 32 weeks scan because they didn't make my ob appointment till 10 days later. Im sure there will be a few people getting in trouble over this one. I may choose to go through the private health care system next time instead of public. I bet you that will be the smoothest pregnancy ever though and then ill end up paying thousands for it.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry for what you are going through Lisa. I am sure I would be feeling the same. We are here for you and are thinking of you, OH and little one :hugs:

Well Angel, I hope you are ok being my go to opk lady ( and I hope everyone else is ok with me obsessing!) because this morning was darker than last night. I should have saved rest of tests...if there is a next month I may do that. I can't tell if it is lighter than yesterday morning. I am stumped as to why it is darker this morning, maybe that means there is still a shot? DH had issues with performing last night and both of us were upset about it especially me thinking this was the time to do it. I don't usually get O symptoms. With EWCM it is hard because I do different things for my pain and now dryness- vit e suppositories and lidocaine. And with the BDing I can never tell the difference in leftover sperm and cm.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, the reason why I used the clearblue opk with the happy face because I imagined I would have problems with being able to tell if the lines were getting darker etc. But with that being said I believe if you know around what time of the month you get your surge and bd every other day that week, I'm sure doing that is just as good as using any opk. My husband would also at times having performance issues with all of the pressure and I would unfairly get mad at him. There is so much pressure on them also. I think they are silently struggling during the whole ttc process and they just aren't as good at communicating as we are.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Leslie that one is looking darker than the others, from what I can tell through the computer! I believe you said your schedule wouldn't allow the two of you to BD tonight...soooo maybe tomorrow? This is going to be a VERY long cycle if you get your +ve tomorrow! 22 + 14, does a 36 day cycle seem long to you? Or is that the norm? (Forgive me for being absent minded)

Lisa ~ Are you ok? Sweet Elana, please please stay calm for your Mommy. That is great your OH gets to work from home. I'd be a hot mess! Maybe it would be wise to ask if you could be admitted? I know the most comfortable place to be is at home, but with so much at risk I'd feel better with nurses at my beck and call! Please keep us posted!

Laura ~ How's our little buddy doing? Just as importantly, how are you doing? Will your OH get to go to S's appointment tomorrow? How did he like the canvas print? 

Jess, Jen, Bethany ~ :hugs:

Amy ~ I need to check out your journal, but I think you were still in the game according to your OPKs. Fx'd! 

Pierce had his shots today! Ugghhhh! I hate it. Poor little fella was just smiling away, then BAM! Didn't know what hit him! It's so heart breaking watching them cry in pain. My newly resurfaced fear of needles only made it worse. While ttc, and preggers the fear subsided, but now it is back with a vengeance! Meanwhile, I've Tylenol on the ready six if Pierce is super uncomfortable. *sigh* Pierce weighs 24lbs (10.88kg) and is 28 3/4" (96-98 percentile). DH is tall (6'3") and told the Dr he was a big baby, she was perfectly content with his growth (Buddha belly and all)! She actually recommended Baby Led Weaning for feeding, said a lot of breast fed babies do better to skip puree <~~~ I was just getting good at this! Now to research BLW, any tips or sites to read up on it are welcomed! 

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## aaronswoman79

What was suppose to be a Happy trip went downhill after the last post I sent you ladies. My daughter started having mental breakdowns and so was I. There were times where I started having bad thoughts about doing something bad to myself but I thought about how selfish that would be and how scarred my daughters would be if I ever did a something like that to myself and of course the fact that they need me. This is one of the reasons that always stopped me from leaving my husband, I could never have the mental strength or capacity to take care of 3 daughters (one of them with mental illness) without my husband. I truely NEED him there with me everyday. The thing is when someone is in a truely bad mental state (at there lowest time), they don't think about the consequences of their actions, they just think about ending the pain. I almost felt at that point that night, but my fear in God and knowing my children need me keeps me here. I just thought I would put that out there, so sorry if I brought any of you ladies down with such a negative post, was never my intentions. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs jess.
It's a big strain coping with kids who've health issues.
If ur thinking along those lines y should look for professionals support sweetie xxx 
Hugs xxx 
We r always here x

Lisa I thought they were asame sorry.
If it's really very risky hosp may be best xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Jess :hugs: I am so very sorry you are having a rough time. You have been through so much and are faced with enormous challenges, you are entitled to a moment of weakness. :hugs: Maybe it is time to really consider putting Natalie in the hospital to get the help she will need and to afford you the opportunity to heal mentally as well. I know it all falls on you and Momma needs a break once in awhile. :hugs: :hugs: Here for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Posted on phone.
Angel yucky vaccines xxx
Hope he is ok.
Long break now x 

Leslie we r firstly TTC thread so talk away honey 
Sorry I don't know opk s fir u. Xx 
Bd if u can.
But remember sperm can live 5 days so ur already covered xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Break from vaccine I mean angel.
Simon is good. Still having um but mild AMD short
Nearly wed ;-)
Looking dodgy on eeg. 
If someone cancels is how we wcoyld get one.
Fingers crossed


----------



## aaronswoman79

Pierce is going to grow into a big strong healthy young boy! What a big baby. He's basically the height of a 1 year old. And his weight has surpassed Sophie's!! I'm sure at some point their weight gain starts to slow down. Breast milk truely is liquid gold. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel only finger food Simon has had is cheese. 
Biscotti . Rusk and grapes.
He adored the grape. 
Oh gave him half one.
I would hve thought he may choke but he sucked it off the skin
I'm a bit lost on finger foods to be honest
Simon chokes easily with his reflux anyway


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Simon is a baby, doesn't that count for priority? I hope someone cancels and you can get him in! Fx'd. I'm anxious to hear what the Dr has to say. Thanks for the tidbit on finger foods. I'll start doing some research on this BLW feeding style. I am so not prepared to just give P a chunk of chicken! 

Jess ~ The Dr said she suspects his growth will slow down once he starts moving. I knew he was as big as my friend's one year olds! Little tank. Just so squishy and cuddly. 

Ok. P is up from his nap. I'll be back (can't keep me away from this thing! Ha! Too much suspense!).


----------



## aaronswoman79

She has been depressed for the last 8 years. The only day she seemed truely happy was the day she went to Disneyland. I do realize that if all of this causes a strain on us I can only imagine how my daughter feels and also my older daughter from living in all this turmoil. She was seeing a therapist and medicated (risperdal) for sometime but the medicine caused weight gain and her blood tests started coming out abnormal from the medicine so we had to discontinue. Then our insurance dropped the the mental care. So here we are now. Obamacare is suppose to cover mental healthcare for children but they haven't decided whether my children are covered or not yet. We applied over 2 months ago and every time we try to inquire we can't get through because there are over 500 people ahead of us. They finally emailed my husband back and said that our daughters are STILL pending!!! But they covered me right away. They sent the bill right away. Could it be because my monthly payments are well ovef $500? All of this is utter crap. I'm so pissed about how screwed we are getting with all of this insurance issues!


----------



## mommylov

HI ladies!

Lisa, Im very sorry to hear about what youre going through right now. I agree with the girls and stay away from google. Lots of bed rest and hope the next few weeks fly by!

Angel, Poor bubs!!! I can only imagine how heartbreaking it is to see your child cry when they get thier shots. Hope he is doing better now! :) Also, thanks for thinking of me!! xoxoxo



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy thanks for the opk info. Are wondfos easy to read? That was my worry that I wouldn't be able to figure them out. Sorry about the O early but there is still hope. Sounds like your lady is a pro on a positive note.




Buttrflyl553 said:


> I am gonna go out and get more. I want to see a positive. Pain in the butt my cycle is. I may buy wondfos next cycle, Amy. I see a pack of 50 and 20 preg tests ( although those will be very tempting!) on amazon.

Grrr to those OPK's!!!! Yes, Wondfo's re pretty easy to read but they are just like the tests you are taking now in that you have to rely on looking at lines yourself. Its much cheaper though to use the Wondfo. As for the CB digi's, I use those as well with the smiley faces and those really take all the guessing out of everything. :thumbup:

Bethany, So sorry your hubby isnt home yet. I can totally understand how nervewracking that is. When my hubby wasn in the Marines I too had sleepless nights when he was gone :( I hope everyone is ok and that he is home soon. Love you loads!!!

Laura, Im constantly praying for you and bubs hun!!! I hope that everything is going ok. :hugs:

Jess, so sorry that your vacation went downhill. I wish that I could come get coffee with you and give you a hug! You are so strong and really just inspire me with how you are able to deal with everything. This world would be such a sadder place if you werent in it. Hope those thoughts are long gone now and that you you know how much we are all here for you! :kiss::hugs::kiss:

Jen, hugs to you and Zoey!!

Hope I didnt miss anyone!


----------



## lilesMom

I should learn to shut my mouth.
He just had a 19 min one and they seem to hve escalated.
Anytime I say he is doing well wah.
I was on verge of rescue med but I don't wanna igive it till I know 100% seizure.
But I'm 95% sure theu are now.yucky yucky yucky?!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Amy thinking prego thoughts for u xxx ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, so sorry for Simon having more episodes. The docs should take his problems more seriously. I'm hoping Simon's eeg test results will come out just fine. FX everything gets better. I admire your strength and positive outlook on everything. Simon is blessed to have you as his mother. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thx for all of the kind words ladies. I don't know what I'd do without all of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Sounds like everyone is having issues at the moment!! i hope things get better for everyone soon.

Jess, it breaks my heart to think of all you have been through and are going through. I hope you can get the insurance sorted out and you can get some care for Natalie and take some stress of you.
Is Obamacare over $500 a month for just you?!?!!? thats is so much!!!!

Angel, Thank you. I'm much better today! I just had a freak out yesterday. My mum rang her gyno today and he gave us reassurance that the hospital is doing all the right things and can handle my case. I was thinking maybe i should find a OB that specialises and go to a bigger hospital through the private health system but i don't need to do that which is good!!
Poor P with his needles!! Hope he's all good now.

Laura, must be so scary with all the seizures. so sorry you have to go through this! :hugs: 

Amy, thank you. Hope your catching the eggy this month. Must go and check you thread. :hugs:

Leslie, Hope you have caught the egg two! do you think the OPKs and stressing you out more like you thought they would?

Bethany, hope you can get some news about when your DH is coming home soon. Must be so hard not knowing!

Jen, hope you're good! :hugs:

My OH is being so cute... he's checking in with me a million times a day to make sure I'm ok and he's going to work from home again tomorrow. I feel so blessed to have such a caring man in my life!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess I can see why you used the OPKs with the smilies but I think I finally got the hang of it! I'm so sorry for everything you are going through and with Obama care. Mental health care should be covered no questions. Obama care has affected us also but not like you guys. DH was dropped from my insurance because of it and has to pay separate at his job. I hope they work out kinks. Can they try to push you ahead of the pack if you say emergency mental health needs? I know they do that with Medicaid.

Angel I finally got my positive and will post update below!! Thank you for obsessing with me! I think I will get wondfos next month although I dunno about testing twice a day because of what happened the other night, why is it that I got a barely there line in the pm and thought my surge was gone then now a positive? Frustrating. 36 day cycle isn't out of the norm lately. Usually is around 33 days but I wasn't counting the days of spotting/ light flow and the doc said I should do that this time. 
Sorry about pierce and his shots. How is he doing now?

Laura thank you I hope I am covered! So sorry Simon had another episode:( how is he now and what is the plan?

Thanks Amy. I am ok reading the lines as long as they are not inaccurate like the other night. Have you ever had that? How are you doing? I saw positive OPKs for you this weekend? Hoping for you!

Bethany when is your husband back? So sorry you have to deal with that :( shows such strength though and I really look up to you.

Lisa glad you are feeling somewhat better and OH is so supportive. Sounds like hospital is doing what is needed even though it can be scary. Hard to believe that your little one will be here in a very short period of time with c section scheduled!

Ok ladies here is my opk which I see as positive. Let me know if any of you do not agree. DH and I attempted to BD again last night because he didn't work as late as I thought. Same thing happened as the night before. His brain is not with it and his legs started hurting and that was it. So again we were pissy at each other last night. That is the stressful part right now. We did amazing from CD 11-19 every other day then this stuff happened. I hope those days were enough and praying that with a positive we can try tonight with success. If not I worry that our last 3 days ago were not enough. Wonder if next month we should start BDing later.

Thanks for all the wonderful support ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Random but does anyone know if bloating can be a sign of ovulation. Yesterday was terrible and today hanging in there a bit


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce has been super fussy...not as easy to juggle a fuss pot and a forum conversation! 

Laura ~ I hope you are getting answers!

Leslie ~ :happydance: A +ve OPK! Hurray! Hopefully you won't need the LH Wondfo's, but the HPTs instead! And yes, I always bloated during O! As for unsuccessful BDing...can you do other things to get DH going, then hop on for the finale :blush: 

Lisa ~ glad you feel more at ease. 

Jess ~ That darn insurance! Ughh! 

I'll be back once I get P to a happy place. Poor kiddo just isn't himself today.


----------



## mommylov

Laura, OMG Im so so so sorry babe. Why arent the drs taking this more seriously?!!??! Grr makes me irate!!! When do you get Simon's eeg results back?? Big hugs honey... we are all pulling for you and your little man. <3

Woohoo Leslie!!!!! :dance: Thats a beautiful +opk! I havent had issues with the Wonfo and they seem to be pretty accurate for me. I just like reassurance so I get the digis as well but you def can just go off the Wondfos only. Im so excited... catch that eggy!!!! Oh and bloating is totaly a sign of the big O. I have the same thing happen to me.

I did get my pos over the weekend but this cycle's temps have been very strange. Still havent gotten my corsshairs but my acu lady took a look at my chart on Monday and based on that and my pulse, she said that she was pretty certain that I O'd on cd14 (Sunday). Maybe Ill get a good temp tomorrow that will give me my crosshairs FX!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

No crosshairs?? Hmmm. FF can be so fickle Amy! I'm glad your acupuncturist is on top of things.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ How are things? 

Jen & Bethany hugs to the girls! Hope you both are well!


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry was really tired and had loads to do when I gOT home.
Newmeds for Simon.
They finally saw what I was talking about on vids.
Said deg seizure. 
Thanks . A bit long coming but finally ;-)
They ate clusters of mild partial seizures so kinda hard to get good vid while looking after him too.
Eeg in morn. Couldn't fit us in today.
But tgats actually really fast for them.
Glad he is getying help now.
They shoyld soy in a bit when meds kick in.
He could lose some hair from meds.
He only just grew it!! ;-)
He smiled throuth a blood test.
Hebis soo good


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry typos. On phone.
Angel hope p feels better soon. 
No more for 6 months xxx

Leslie hurray fir pos. Xx
Sorry bd didnt happen xx
But u should hve haf sperm swimming around waiting from last bd xx
What cd was pos. 
Sorry fuzzy brain here.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks hon xx u too xx
Hope Obama care hurrys it's ass on and covers u.
Xxx
Any chance of emergency cover like someone said ? 

Lisa glad ur feeling a bit better xx
Its a shock to hear anythint like that


----------



## lilesMom

Amy. I'm thinking happy thoughts for u.
Looking forward to ur birth story ;-)
It's coming . I can feel it in my bones ;-)
Xxx love u babe.
Ur so strong and positive.
Never doubt urself xxx 


Bethany come back ;-) xxx
Hope ye r ok.
Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a tough boy Simon is! He is strong like his Mommy. I know we've all said it, but I'll say it again, Simon is so lucky to have you! You are the greatest Mommy staying on those Dr's to get answers! No one messes with our rainbows! And I think Simon will look handsome without hair and he'll be seizure free!! Sending positive vibes your way! Let us know how the EEG goes. :flow:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Praying that Simon's eeg come oug good and that the medicine helps his seizures. Did the docs determine by video Simon's seizures or did they actually witness them firsthand?

Amy, what scary hotel. Did you and your dh spend the night there? Hope you get good news 2 weeks from now. If we lived closer I'd take you up on the coffee invitation. Are you drinking coffee while ttc or abstaining? I drink decaff once in a while. I suffer terrible digestive issues including ibs since my last 2 pregnancies so my tummy is delicate to many things.

Lisa, hope you're resting hon. Stay away from google. You need all the peace and rest you can get. I'm sure your body is soon going to start getting ready for the big day. How are your tummy pains doing? Getting any better? I hope so.

Angel, Pierce is so tall. Do people confuse him for an older baby? He looks as big as his buddies from the pics! What do you do for clothes. Its always hard clothes shopping for Sophie. Oh and shoe shopping is difficult because of her chubby feet. She's already almost in a size 4 for shoes!! But her feet still look tiny compared to her huge calfs and thighs.

Leslie, I'm sorry about all the ttc stress you are going through. Looks like you and dh did great this cycle and covered all of your bases. FX something magical is going on in your uterus as we speak! 

Hi to the rest of the ladies!!

I forgot to tell all of you ladies about this rude cashier a Target store last week. She saw Sophie sitting in the cart and said, "She should be walking already, isn't she?" I said, "No, she's only 7 months." Then she proceeds to say, "Many babies are walking at 7 months." Then I tell her, "Well, 7 months is still early, plus she was born almost 1 month early. So she is not ready to walk yet." Then she had the nerve to tell me, "Actually it doesn't matter is she was born early. A lot of babies can walk independently at her age." This lady seemed almost like she was trying to bring down my baby! So my 13 year old got mad because even she noticed what this lady was trying to do. So she started saying things to me, trying to stick up for Sophie in front of the lady. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies, but your average baby is not independently walking (meaning walking and holding on to nothing) between 6 and 7 months, correct? It happens but it is rare. This lady really annoyed me. Although I shouldn't have let her get to me but I was aleady in a bad mood. Customer service people are suppose to be nice, not criticize you or your children. She is not the first to make a comment, some other people have assumed Sophie should walk because she looks like a 1 year old. Ughhh!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies!

Angel sorry pierce hasn't been himself, hope he is feeling better today.

Amy yay for positives for you! Forgive me because I am new at this...when you get crosshairs what exactly does that mean? Now that I see my positive I think wondfos may be the way to go expense wise. Still stumped as to why when I tested at night it was so light. Maybe morning is the way to go for me.

Laura sorry about Simons continuing episodes but hopefully they are finally listening! Glad for EEG and hope for answers for you guys. How does OH do with this situation? My positive was yesterday on CD 22. Hopefully like you said the swimmers are hanging out!

Jess thanks for the thoughts! Sorry about the lady in target. Some people just need to mind their own business. I don't know much about milestones yet. I think you are right with 7 months being young for walking. Maybe the other ladies can clarify. 

Lisa sorry I didn't answer this before but I just got an idea of DH's thoughts. I think he finally understands ovulation and when you can test for pregnancy. Doesn't seem to be causing stres with the OPKs. Last night he said we should do them next month too. I told him being day 22 we may have thought stopping before would have been fine so he sees that it was helpful.

We BDed last night yay!! DH was upset about previous nights but luckily we broke the pattern for now.nhe keeps saying he doesn't understand why this is happening it never has before, but I get the pressure even if he doesn't realize. Will try to BD tonight if we can but because of recent stress if we don't it's ok. Glad I know about the late ovulation because we would have stopped before now probably. I finally know when I am in the TWW and here it is!


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's super exciting to have both Leslie & Amy in the TWW! :rainbowdust:

Leslie ~ Yay for successful BDing! 

Jess ~ It's pure ignorance on that cashiers part! The norm is 12-13 months for walking. It's hard having bigger babies because people assume they should be doing more than they are. Don't listen to anyone else. You know your baby best! Strangers come up to me to see P and when they learn he is only 6 months old they gasp. I just chuckle...one lady said, "don't worry, he'll grow out of his cheeks." Ummm, I love his cheeks and wasn't worried about them ha! :) Oh and clothes are difficult because of his round waist. I have him in 12-18 month stretchy pants (jeans tend to cause him to spit up, the pressure of the hard waist band). 

Laura ~ With you in spirit today.

Lisa ~ How are you? 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys. 
It went well. 
I think the guy doing the eeg was guy who is boss of technicians 
I've seen him there checking on stuff before.
He was lovely .
Very chatty and told me loads 
He said he doesn't think hypsarthymia is back
Which means not spasms.
So most likely focal seizures. 
Which are more normal from his atroke
And less dangerous. ;-)
He said they hve to go throuth it in detail and will get back to me soon.


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> No crosshairs?? Hmmm. FF can be so fickle Amy! I'm glad your acupuncturist is on top of things.

OMG I thought the same thing! Im like Ummm hello FF!!! TGhen got them this morning and was like phew! Im usually pretty regular and ovulate just fine but this cycle had me for a loop!



aaronswoman79 said:


> Amy, what scary hotel. Did you and your dh spend the night there? Hope you get good news 2 weeks from now. If we lived closer I'd take you up on the coffee invitation. Are you drinking coffee while ttc or abstaining? I drink decaff once in a while. I suffer terrible digestive issues including ibs since my last 2 pregnancies so my tummy is delicate to many things.

It was the Stanley in Estes Park, CO. Realy beautiful hotel but VERY creapy! DH agreed that it was a good idea to go see it but maybe not to stay there lol I too cut out all caffeine. I was drinking decaf up until recentley when I found out decaf still had caffeine in it. By bye Starbucks for me for now :cry: As for that HORRID women at Target.... UGH! I just want to slap her!!! I agree with what Angel said. Pre ignorance on her part. Im so sorry that you had to go through that but I think its SO SO SO sweet that your 13 year old stood up for her mom and little sister. <3



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy yay for positives for you! Forgive me because I am new at this...when you get crosshairs what exactly does that mean? Now that I see my positive I think wondfos may be the way to go expense wise. Still stumped as to why when I tested at night it was so light. Maybe morning is the way to go for me.

SO SO SO glad that you got some BDing in!!!! :happydance: Im praying so hard that we get our BFP's in 2 weeks!! So crosshairs are what you get on your chart when you use FF (Fertility Friend) and track your BBT. Once you ovulate, you have a spike in your temp and have three consecutive high temps. Once you have these three high temps, you get crosshairs on your chart that confirms ovulation. So normally you get this at 3dpo but this month mine didnt show until 4dpo so I was a little worried lol. There is a link in my signature below that takes you to my chart (My FF Chart). If you click on it, you can pull up my chart :) I think that its a good idea to get the wondfo's. They help with the POAS addiction too when you are in the tww lol.

Laura, Im so relieved to hear about Simon geting proper meds and attention now. You realy do amaze me as well with your strength and perseverance. Simon is very lucky to have you as his mommy! :)

Bethaaaaaannnyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, :kiss:

Lisa, hope you are resting and feeling ok.

Jen, love and hugs to you!


----------



## lilesMom

Amy and Leslie hurray testing and bfps soon xxx

Jess walking at 7 months does not happen.
Maybe super baby ;-)
Weird cashier.

Angel I get same reaction from people.
I just go yup he is my giant baby.
More to cuddle.


----------



## lilesMom

Crawling at 7 months is even very early.
Let alone walking !! 
Sorry stucj on it.
U should see peoples faces when they ask is simin crawling.
If they r nice I just say not yet.
If they push I hit um with. Well it's not unusual cod he had a stroke and hasn't full use of right side.
Shuts um up fairly fast I tell ya ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Amy thanks xxx

Love to all


----------



## lilesMom

Called into work today cos amsame hosp 
Lovely to see the girls.
I miss them.
They r good fun. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Would ye hve samedue date Leslie and Amy? 
Are ye that close. 
Looking at us so far we nearly always went on pairs.
Come on cupid xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie I forgot to answer u.
Oh is ok.
He is like me. We were scared but we both look for good side not bad as much as we can
Glad u hve ir timing sorted now.
Hurray opks xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I realize I shouldn't have paid this woman any attention. She is the same cashier who said some annoying things about Sophie couple months ago. We were paying for some things. She saw Sophie in her britax carseat and stroller and said she shouldn't be in the bsafe carseat. That she was too big. Which she wasn't at that time. I was stupid to go pay at her register again last week, but the line was very short (now I can see why, maybe people avoid this woman). I don't know why I felt the need to prove Sophia is doing just fine. I did bring up that Sophie was an early crawler (at 6 months). I have nothing to prove to anybody. All babies develop at their own rate. Something a tad bit weird I remember about this lady. Once she saw me, dh, and our 3 girls together and started scanning all of our faces and asked us something along the lines, "Are these 3 girls your daughters??" Which is weird, because we have had a few people give us those weird looks right in our faces, but this lady actually asked that? I am wondering if she is intollerant to biracial or mixecd race children! I know racism still exists but to actually ask something like that to somebody you don't know, very intrusive in my opinion. If she ever goes out of her way to bother us again I'm going to have to make a formal complaint. People are annoying me lately! Maybe I'm also being hormonal.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie is 8 months tomorrow, still no teeth. And you can tell she is teething badly. Tries to gnaw at everything in site and sometimes does it to the point of crying. :cry: Laura, has Simon's teeth broken through yet? How is his teething going? How is Simon doing today? How are you feeling?

Hi ladies! I seriously don't even know how I still get on here with 3 girls.lol. So dh and I are going on vaca again this weekend. This time we are going the opposite direction, Monterey and booking a hotel that overlooks the ocean. We are bringing Sophie and my mom is going to take care of my other 2 girks. FX Natalie will be fine with my mom


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ So glad you find the time to get on here. Its nice to read how the girls are. I hope Natalie has a good weekend with your Mom. Monterey is going to be beautiful! We've friends buying a house there, they'll be moving in December. I am going to have to visit them! Hope you have a great time, you need it AND deserve it! 

Laura ~ Sounds like you got good news today. I hope it stays that way. Oh and yes, weddings are a bit cut and dry around here. There have been some I've attended where the wedding ceremony is in the afternoon, then the reception in the evening 6p-2a, but those are not the norm. 

Amy & Leslie :dust: :dust: Cyber twins :drunk:

:sad2: My DH leaves in a few days. I've been having mild spells of anxiety over it. I wish my family lived around here. I will be going to my sister's and having my Mom here a bunch to help pass the time. I don't want to wish the days away because I love love love my baby and I don't want to rush anything about him...It's hard to explain. Like hurry up time b/c I want my DH back, but slow down because Pierce is growing too fast. Make sense? Ughh. 

Bethany ~ Any updates about your DH? 

Jen ~ Thinking of you.

Lisa ~ :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Another unsuccessful BDing night :hissy:. Just makes me want to give up...I won't but I guess we are done for the month


----------



## lilesMom

jess sorry i forgot to answer teeth qs xx
im not sure . he had a little break for last few days 
teething but not as sore as they had been.
they seem sore again today so break over id say.
sometimes i can feel an edge but most times no so i think im prob still feeling tooth just under gum.no visible tooth yet
i havent been pushing him to check cos i dont wanna upset him, he had enough goin on :)
he is a bit extra sleepy now from meds but had no episode last nt :)
startin to work i hope :)
they will be so cute with mostly gums and a few teeth :)
no rush as angel said less time to decay :)


----------



## lilesMom

aw angel again, sucky xx
i know i have said it before but id love if u could visit me while he is away :)
although weather is pretty crappy so maybe better if i went to u :)
how long for this time?
it is tough on u xxx
glad u have mom visits to break up time.xx

leslie hugs honey but before Ov is much more important than after so dont stress urself xxx
both times i got preg was from day 12 and i ov on 14 xxx
hugs xx
i know the more u try not to stress the more u stress :) x
u ever do meditation ? 
i find it really good . 
i did it while ttc all the time and while preg for birth 
i still do it in bed at night myself now, 
really helps me xxx

love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

if i had realised he would sleep this long i would hve snoozed too, 
over an hour now. 
im wrecked from last few weeks, its when crisis starts to resolve u feel tired :)
thank god meds seem to be startin to work, i hate seein him sleepy from them but its only temp and its better than the alternative.
he is prob catching up on sleep now he can have peace anyway :)
i get lonely when he is like this cos he normally keeps me pretty busy :)
with playing and cuddles :)


----------



## lilesMom

jen ur very quiet, r u ok hon xxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I too wish we could go visit Laura in Ireland.. what a treat that would be for so many reasons!!! :) Im glad that you have your mom coming out and a few visits planned. 

Laura, hows Simon doing today??? Hope everything is going well!

Leslie, Im sorry your DH was being a poop. I agree with Laura in that BDing before O is mor important so Im still hopeful for this month for you!!!!

I have to run into a meeting... lots of love to you all and happy Friday!!!


----------



## lilesMom

He wasnt more sleepy for rest of the day but he had 21 min one this eve. Doh. 
Hurry up and go away seizures.
Still very early days of meds. 
Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww. I hope those meds kick in soon! Try to enjoy your "me" time if and when you can! Have you heard any more regarding the EEG (hope I haven't misread that post, I'll go back)? A visit to Ireland would be amazing! Come on Amy! :plane:

Amy 5dpo :dust: :dust:

Leslie 2dpo! Now you know when it's safe to test! :dust: Sorry for the failed attempt to BD, but I believe that eggy was covered---literally! Heehehe! 

I want to say TGIF, but :sadangel: I don't wanna! DH will be gone for 3-4 months :brat:

So now to root for my ladies on the scent of their rainbows! BFP vibes headed your way Amy & Leslie!

:wave: ladies! 

Enjoy your vacay Jess!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy 8 months Sophia! We've no teeth here either ;) He gnaws on everything, almost always has his "Sophie" Giraffe in his mouth! My gf's son broke 4 top teeth at the same time at 11 months old! Ouch! He was a fussy boy! :brush:

:fish: :cat: :dog: 

I'm not liking that I get logged off automatically! :grr:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Angel! I've been meaning to buy Sophie the "Sophie" giraffe products especially the teether giraffe. I was also gonna buy the "Sofia" crib before she was born, but they were sold out. I never realized that your dh would be gone so long. My brother is an independent contractor. He does different projects all over the United States. So he spends so many months in one state and when he gets a new project he goes to another state. But he travels home every single weekend. No matter what state he is in. He works 4 day weeks, leaves by plane Thursday night and stays at his home until Sunday night, then flies back to the state he is working in. He has been doing it for a few years. There is no way your dh could do something like that?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I think all babies love the Sophie giraffe. Your Soph would def enjoy it! As for my DH's trip...trips in the states are normally short and sweet, so they are no biggie. Trips abroad are more cumbersome, so leaving, even just for the weekend, isn't an option :hissy: Besides, it stings to have to go through the goodbye's again. :sad2: Your brother seems to have a great job! Are y'all close?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Doesn't he travel more within the states though? Or has that changed? My brother doesn't even know how lucky he has it. His company pays for everything, all of his travel, his lodging, his car, every freakin thing he eats breakfast lunch dinner alcohol, no matter if its a 4 or even 5 star restaurant. They throw him $30,000 raises as if its pocket change. The accommodate everything for him. With every project he finishes, his company pays him up to 2 months salary while they are looking for a new project for him. So he literally is out of a job for 2 months all while he is being paid. Can you believe he complains as if he doesn't have enough? It just shows you, money does not bring happiness. He is 40, not married, no children. He is a very lonely person. Very sad. We are not close, he has a volatile personality. Its to damaging for me or my daughters to be around him. 

Anyways, I wish we could all be there for you to cheer you up while your dh is away. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel so sorry about DH not being around :( don't know how you do it! You are a strong mama. Where is he going? Hope the days go by gags and painless for you. It is crazy to know when I will be getting AF! I can actually say 3 dpo! Although odd to say that too because don't know high exact day I did ovulate.

Laura so glad they they are figuring things out and so far does not seem as bad as could be. Any answers yet? According to an app I have my due date would be nov 5 if I conceived this month...but because I don't have a normal schedule and ovulated a week after what normal would be probably around the 12th. My last due date was dec 7 so we are getting so close to that. I stink at meditation, too anxious for that lol.

Amy so crosshairs confirms ovulation? But that doesn't change ovulation date? Just shows you were right about it? Do the three high temps mean you are more fertile? My AF is due march 5 and I think you are due on the 4th! DH asked me to promise not to test too early..we will see :) with the ovulation sticks I got two frers and I still have one digital! My DH wasn't being a poop he is just having a tough time, I can see it written all over his face :/

Happy 8 mo Sophia! Time really flies! Hope that you, DH and Sophie enjoy your vacation. It sounds wonderful. We are having a heat wave for this time of year..almost 50 degrees lol. That means the snow melts and flooding happens. Oh well.

Lisa I hope you are feeling ok!

Jen hope you and Zoey are doing well.

Bethany miss you! Love your pictures.

AFM just waiting. I know that I did , for the most part, cover my bases. The fact that DH had performance issues on three days really stinks. I wonder if we need to BD later in my cycle because it's so long in case we start feeling like we are burning out. Maybe once things start getting darker. Wish we could enjoy it. On a positive note the vitamin e suppositories have helped my CM!
Visiting my friend who had a baby in January today.
Have a good weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel 3-4 months. Yucky. 
That's too long.
Ye must both be sick of it.
But I suppose he is doing it to mmake a good life for ye all.
Hope he cam cut down trips soin xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's been warm here too Leslie, only no snow to melt off to cause flooding. As for BDing, considering how long your cycles are, I'd say its safe to start BDing later. Plus if you are using the OPKs, you'll catch the surge in the event it happens early. But we are putting the cart before the horse seeing as the only poas you'll be doing is to confirm your BFP!! 

Jess did you guys get to Monterey? Your brother's job sounds quite lucrative. Sorry you aren't close. Single at 40 speaks for itself as to his disposition. My DH normally does a lot state side. It has been some time since he has done overseas. Shoot...P is up (had him napping on the couch)...gotta run! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie don't beat urself up about skipped bd.can't be helped.
U are covered. Just one swimmer in right place required xxx
Fx for u hon.
Nice due date. Snuggle in for the winter.
But any time of yr would be lovely.
Hope it's this month for u hon.


----------



## lilesMom

Simon fed himself grape. Banana and apple today.
Super cute. He was top to toe food.
Adorable ;-)
He was kicking away mad with excitement.
He can sit up now. He can bend to pick up toy and sit bAck up.
He never ceases to amaze me.
Best boy


----------



## lilesMom

Angel no full eeg esult till next week but technician on the day said ir looked good xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What an amazing boy Simon is!!! A testament to the work his Mommy does w/ him! :flower: When you visited with old work mates, did you miss work? I've no desire to go back, ever! (I still coordinate schedules, but that's 1 week each semester, easy peasy)

So I no longer use the swing to put P down for his nap. Instead I put him on the chaise part of the couch <~~I'm a dumb dumb! What is going to happen when he starts moving? He can fall off! :dohh: Time to reevaluate nap time. 

Hope you all are having a lovely weekend. Thanks for your support. 

Bethany ~ How are you? Is DH home? 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:

Jess & Lisa :howdy:

JEEENNNNN?? hi 

Anyone know how Tash is?


----------



## lilesMom

U could get a removable rail for couch? 
Or a playpen for thay room? 
He would still be with u and comfy.
Shouldn't be too hard a switch xx
Yes and no about work.
Id love to do a day a week but no way would I leave Simon with someone
They wouldn't know him like I do.
Plus wouldn't do all his therapies and seizure watch ;-)
Plus id miss him way too much ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Tash is doing well.
She looks amazing
Lots of cravings it seems ;-)
Jam and corn the current ones. 
I remember it ;-)
Mostly meat and smoothies were mine . ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany not sure if u hve time to read. 
Hope ye r ok xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, we are at the hotel right now. Not liking the crib they supplied for Sophie so she's gonna sleep with me tonight! Just had some yummy dessert, flourless chocolate torte, excellent room service. Sophie's been a tad bit fussy and rubbing her gums, still no teeth. Its beautiful here. Everything is here, the ocean is right in front of us, excellent dining, art galleries, boutiques... I wish I could live here, but we have to live in Bay Area because of husbands work. Nice area to retire in though.. love and thinking about all of you..

Ps.. Laura, Simon is doing absolutely terrific, hitting all of his milestones at the perfect time. What an intelligent little boy!! :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess. 
Ur hol sounds perfect 
Enjoy xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I think I might just order a bed rail and slide it under the cushions! Good idea, hope it works! 

Jess ~ Hotel sounds fabulous! I didn't know they provided cribs, that's super convenient. Hope the girls are behaving for your Mom.

:wave: ladies!

Lisa ~ Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow. Stay rested!


----------



## lilesMom

Had to give Simon rescue meds today 
25 min plus 6 min after meds seizure
I'm drained.
I've haf ebough now.
Come on stupid med work so my boy can hve some peace.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh noooo Laura! I pray the meds are working. Do you have to take him to the hospital? Is everything ok? :hugs:


----------



## Storked

Sorry girls. I try to read but it is difficult to comprehend. L has been fussy lately and it is still just me. Always just me. DH will never come home it seems like.

Hope you are all well. Give the rainbows kisses. Leslie and Amy, sending out so much rainbow dust.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry Laura...it is terrible to go through all that and feel like there is not much relief. I hope the medications kick in soon! When is the next appt?

Angel terrible for your DH to be gone that long :( what does he do for work? You seem so strong about it!

And Bethany the same with DH :( ugh. I think I remember your DH does IT or did I get that confused with Angel's? We are always thinking of you

Happy Monday..at least it's closer to Friday :)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh noooo Laura! I pray the meds are working. Do you have to take him to the hospital? Is everything ok? :hugs:

No the rescue meds stopped it.
Bad day yest. 
It's hard to sleep and everything is worse on no skeep xx 
This happened last time too. New meds spaced um out more but they r longer when they happen.
Hoping it's same x


----------



## lilesMom

My phone logged me out and Simon woke ;-)
Next app Leslie is march 19 but will be on phone To them before that.
How ye doin xx

Lisa how r u hon.

Jen r u still here.
We miss u xxx 

Bethany hey xx
Hope dh is home soon x

Amy fx xx

Angel and pierce hey.x

Jess and girls hey xx

Hope I'm nit missing anyone. 
Brain is tired ;-)
Made Simon pancakes today. ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Angel dud u figure out finger foods fir p? 
I've got lits of ideas from people and books now
I can type some tomoro if u want? 
Y may be sorted now. ;-)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Im so sorry hun. Gosh you just must be terrified. I so wish there was something I could do or tell you to help. :( Did you ever get his EEG results back? Sorry if I missed it :oops: Ill continue to keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers. I just want it to stop :( :hugs:

Bethany, sending you LOADS of cyber hugs! DH WILL come back hun... he cant be away from his pretty ladies too long! :hugs:

Angel, glad P likes his teether and that it helps. I too dont know how you do it with your hubby being gone. We love our husbands for working so hard to provide a good life for us but I too would sacrifice all the money in the world just to have them around more. I hope the time flies but in the meantime that you have a ball with your little man. :)



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy so crosshairs confirms ovulation? But that doesn't change ovulation date? Just shows you were right about it? Do the three high temps mean you are more fertile? My AF is due march 5 and I think you are due on the 4th! DH asked me to promise not to test too early..we will see :) with the ovulation sticks I got two frers and I still have one digital! My DH wasn't being a poop he is just having a tough time, I can see it written all over his face :/

Oh sorry I missunderstood re BD time :oops: Im sorry he was having a tough time but have you tried what Angel suggested? Maybe getting things going and then hoping on for the finale? :blush: Or maybe introducing something new that might help? Sending you loads of dust!!! I want this to be our month! So for crosshairs, yes it confirms ovulation and the date. It does change what you may think depending on when you get your spike after a + opk. So you can have a +opk and never ovulate or O a day or two later. So I like doing both just to confirm it hehe

Jess, I hope you have a wonderful time on your trip!!!! You deserve it!

Lisa, hope your appt went went.

Jen, hi and hugs to you and Zoey!

Tash, so glad to hear that you are doing well (thanks Laura for the update) :)

Hope I didnt miss anyone :oops:


----------



## lilesMom

No proper report back from eeg. 
They said a week r so. So wed ish.
But guy on day said it didnt look bad.
If it was really bad we would know by now.
First time we got a call next morn.
Angel says ur temps look goid.
I think and hope thus is it for u babe 
I'm gonna be soo excited when I hear ur goid news xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Grrrrrrrr! My long post- Gone!!! 

Laura ~ Glad rescue meds worked. Do you have to tell his Dr? Sorry official EEG report isn't in, but no news is good news! And tips on finger foods are welcomed! 

Leslie ~ Will you test next Weds?

Bethany ~ I hope your DH gets home for your anniversary! Thinking of you xoxo

Lisa ~ You ok?

Amy :dust: 

Jess ~ How was Soph the rest of your vaca? 

Jen ~ Miss you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Went to fire department today to have them check my car seat. DH did a good job, but sadly the way it was tethered has not been tested (tethered to adjacent seat hooks that are factory installed), so they reinstalled it for me using center seatbelt instead. They gave it more of an incline so Pierce's little head won't slump forward when asleep! Hurray!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Restless...I just want to put P in bed w/ me, but can see how quickly that can become a habit. I don't like an empty bed, is it summer yet? This is just me missing him...a moment of weakness.


----------



## lilesMom

snuggles in bed with lo are def addictive :)
they are gettin to stage now where if u do , he may not go back to crib :)
but i cant talk cos our crib is just for holding his bottles and meds beside our bed:)
yeah i was on phone to docs on monday when they got back to tell um about long one and rescue meds, the nurse said prob stick to original med plan , 
but she would ask consultant and get back to me.
he went 24 hrs there without one, 
had one this morn but they r dwindling so hopefully its starting to work now.
meds go up again tomor nt and thats not top dose either so they should work hopefully. :)
il type finger foods seperate in case it disappears :)
xx
love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

one si have already given simon:
cooked carrot sticks, (nibbles and plays but gets tiny bits)
cooked cauliflower (threw away :) )
organix carrot sticks (like soft baby crisps but healthier) (loves )
organix tiny rice cakes.(loves)
half grape (loves) 
banana (loves 
homemade rusks (wholemeal bread brushed with water and fruit and baked)
(likes but finda hard to eat)
pancakes, wasnt overly fond of but nibbled um 
will try carrot pancakes soon )


----------



## lilesMom

ideas i got from internet , books and people :)
steamed pears
cannoloni - plain or with cheese on
salmon or cod flakes
mini weetabix soaked in milk
sweet potato wedges
sausages with no skin on
omlette
grated cheese ( simon has trouble with grated stuff though, he prefers a chunk to nibble , which should be on above list :) )
cereals eg cheerios, sounds like could be choky to me though
chicken, he has had tiny nibbles and loved it, no chunks though
rice cakes smeared with stuff eg spready cheese, poster said peanut butter but i thought they had to be older than one for peanuts
tuna
cottage cheese on toast
fruit made into ice lollies (good for teething , will be tryin when i find ice lolly molds - but its winter here so hard to find ;) )
most fruits are good too, espeacially soft ones like peach, papaya , plum etc 
simon absolutly covers himsefl in food , its so cute,
not sure how he could feed himself in public :)
usually needs a clothes change :)
very cute :)
he has started refusing purees the little mouse, he wants stuff to feed himself all the time. 
great sign but then by eve he is starved cos he cant eat enough yet that way himself


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura it's annoying how long you have to wait for results but I hope you speak with someone soon! Glad meds seem to have started working! And wow to all the food combos, I may need your help in the future. Right now not sure about it all :)

Amy it's ok. How are you feeling in your TWW? I don't know about all those crosshairs and temps and never may but it is quite interesting. Angel said temps are good so I hope they keep up for you! When will you test? Yeah we have tried a couple things regarding bd without luck so far. TMI but I wish saliva was ok because I know that would work. I have heard it kills spermies though so that is why we don't.

Angel I don't know when I will test to be honest. DH made me promise not to test early but that isn't really early. He thinks you need to wait a few days after AF due. So is it usually accurate that on 14dpo you should get AF? Has anyone gotten before or more than a day or so after despite confirmed ovulation? Just curious. Sorry your DH is not there. How far is he? Can you or he visit in between?

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Someone had mentioned their LP was 16 days...that makes me realize I don't know mine. I sure hope my cycle isn't even longer than I thought! In this case I probably will wait to test until next weekend if no AF. What has everyone else's experiences been?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Those finger foods sound great Laura! I'll have to give them a try.

Leslie ~ I can't imagine a long luteal phase causing any issue, I imagine its super beneficial to an embie! I don't think that's what you are asking though. You wouldn't know your LP without knowing when you O, which you know was CD22. We shall see. FX'd for a BFP!

Amy :dust: 9dpo it's almost time to :test:

Pierce is off schedule today, he was up at 6:30a and refused his morning nap. I'm pooped. I'll be back later, he finally went down :sleep:


----------



## lilesMom

hosp rang me back ,they wanna up his meds faster cos of long episodes.
up tonight and again friday instead of over 2 weeks.
he will prob be very sleepy. doh.
hope not, hope he doesnt take much notice of it .
he took first increase well. but he will be on large dose of 2 eplilepsy meds.
he is in good form again this eve anyway, had a bad morn. xx

angel maybe p is startin teething?
simon normally sleeps really well but teething ruined it :)

love to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

I keep getting so far behind!! :( 
Just a quick update coz i have a friend coming round in a minute.

Elena is now head down so I'm getting more paranoid about going into labor. 
I have to be at hospital at 6am in exactly two weeks. Getting all the final preparations done for her arrival. Well its more me giving OH orders coz i can't do anything. :haha:
Im not supposed to be at home alone so its hard finding people that can drop in for a few hours on the days my OH can't work from home.

Laura, didn't getting a chance to read through everything you wrote but my friend thats coming round has epilepsy if you have any questions for someone living with it.

Love to everyone!! :hugs: 

TWO WEEKS!!!!!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Anxiously waiting for Elena's arrival. FX everything goes smoothly these next 2 weeks!So excited for you Lisa!!:flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

A baby without proper naps makes for a difficult day, I'm pooped. 

Laura I hope Milky adjust well to the increase in meds.

Lisa ~ 2 weeks!! Exciting! 

:wave: everyone! 

Hoping for a good night's rest <~~wishful thinking!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, trying to catch up! 

Laura, I really hope Simon's new meds help with his seizures and that it brings him relief. And what a big boy eating all of those finger foods. I am so scared to give Sophie finger foods. I have this fear of her choking. I know they mash with their gums even without teeth, but I am still so scared. I guess I will start to introduce her to finger foods little by little. 

Angel, so sorry you are having a hard time with your dh gone. Times likd these really make me wish all of us lived closer. What state are you in again? Hopefully your dh can retire early or eventually work in-state. Hope Pierce is feeling better. Maybe Pierce is teething and that is why he is cranky lately, poor baby. 

Leslie, testing time is coming up soon. I hope that you and your dh are pleasantly surprised. How is the weather in New York? I've been hearing so much on the news about the storms in the east coast. Hopefully the weather starts warming up soon.

Amy, your waiting to test this weekend? Have you gone to see the acupuncture lady lately? She seems to be doing a great job. 

AFM, the trip went by too quickly. We were gone only 24 hours and came home to a bunch of drama.... Sophie has been a little fussy too. No teeth yet though. :nope: .


----------



## aaronswoman79

It seems very quiet on here these days. Hope the rest of you ladies and your los are doing well. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> I keep getting so far behind!! :(
> Just a quick update coz i have a friend coming round in a minute.
> 
> Elena is now head down so I'm getting more paranoid about going into labor.
> I have to be at hospital at 6am in exactly two weeks. Getting all the final preparations done for her arrival. Well its more me giving OH orders coz i can't do anything. :haha:
> Im not supposed to be at home alone so its hard finding people that can drop in for a few hours on the days my OH can't work from home.
> 
> Laura, didn't getting a chance to read through everything you wrote but my friend thats coming round has epilepsy if you have any questions for someone living with it.
> 
> Love to everyone!! :hugs:
> 
> TWO WEEKS!!!!!!

my mom and a very good friend have it so im ok thanks hon.
xx thanks for thinking of us xx

simon was head down for weeks and weeks with no sign of labour xx
its so close now to meeting elena :) xxx
looking forward to pics xx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is soo cranky today.
Stupid teeth .
They must be close now. Surely.
Had to go for a drive to put him to sleep!! 
Sitting in car for lsat hour cos if I move him he will wake.
Hungry and really need to pee.
Grr stupid teething.
Rant over ;-)

Hope alls well xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura your post made me laugh...sorry you are trapped in your car! The things we do for our LOs! Too bad you can't nap too.

Jess those short sand sweet trips are teasers!


----------



## lilesMom

i was tempted but my neighbours might hve thought i was crazy angel :)
i left my lights on too and killed my car battery, doh


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! Hope all is well!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Amy it's ok. How are you feeling in your TWW? I don't know about all those crosshairs and temps and never may but it is quite interesting. Angel said temps are good so I hope they keep up for you! When will you test? Yeah we have tried a couple things regarding bd without luck so far. TMI but I wish saliva was ok because I know that would work. I have heard it kills spermies though so that is why we don't.

Have you tried preseed? You can get that at like Target or Walgreens or CVS... whatever is near you. Or you can get it on Amazon. :) My temps have deceived me in the past so I try not to invest much in them emotionally lol Im not really feeling it this month. I havent gotten that feeling since my last pregnancy and I honestly fear that Ill never have it back. :cry: But I will start testing this weekend and we'll see what happens.

Laura, hope Simon is ding better hun. Still praying for you guys!

Angel, hope P is doing well!!!Get those cuddles in! :hugs:

Jess, hope you are having a great time on your trip!! :)



aaronswoman79 said:


> It seems very quiet on here these days. Hope the rest of you ladies and your los are doing well. :hugs:

Honestly speaking.. I dont have a LO and I feel like since everyone (aside from Leslie and I) does, I dont have much to say because I usually dont know what to say :shrug::oops: . But I LOVE you ladies and hearing about your lo's and how they are growing and want to keep in touch.. so I pop in every once in a while to check on you all :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh no! (Confession: I'm giggling, but only because these will make great stories when Simon is older!)

If anyone is interested in signing to their LOs here is an ASL Dictionary (Sorry Laura & Lisa, I don't have Irish Signs or Aussie Signs) https://www.signingsavvy.com


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ :hugs: Your rainbow is on the horizon! This IS a TTCAL forum, sorry if we've run you off. Would it be easier if we set up a baby talk thread and leave this one for ttc? Wanted to be supportive of your journey and keep up with the babies, but realize now how frustrating it must be to come on here. Sorry, so very sorry. Please let me know what to do. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hon soon u will hve ur lovely rainbow.
U hve waited too long.
Its def ur turn xxx


----------



## mommylov

awww I didnt mean for you guys to feel bad :( Just wanted to explain why I personally am more quiet in here. :) Aside from Lesslie and I, I dont think anyone else comes in here that is still trying lol


----------



## lilesMom

I've been thinking what angel said but I didnt know how to wOrd it right.
Def want to hear all about TTC and chat.
But dont wanna be upsetting anyone with baby chat.
But I ididnt want to split us up either ;-) xx


----------



## mommylov

Laura.... :rofl: So funny (like funny ha ha) that Simon ha you trapped in your car. What we would do for our LO's, huh? :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Lots of days ye are my only adult company xxx
Sad I know.
But I love catching up with ye x


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks gone Amy so thanks ;-) xx


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Lots of days ye are my only adult company xxx
> Sad I know.
> But I love catching up with ye x

You guys arent my only adult interaction but I sure do love you all a heck of a lot more than lots of ppl I know in person! lol


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura.... :rofl: So funny (like funny ha ha) that Simon ha you trapped in your car. What we would do for our LO's, huh? :cloud9:

There is def no one else I woyld do that for ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Lots of days ye are my only adult company xxx
> Sad I know.
> But I love catching up with ye x
> 
> You guys arent my only adult interaction but I sure do love you all a heck of a lot more than lots of ppl I know in person! lolClick to expand...

Hee hee. Thanks. U too xxx 
Id pick ye over heaps of people ;-)


----------



## mommylov

heheh me either!!

I think we lost Jen :( I know she pops in every once in a while though :)

I too dont want to break up the group. I was always so fearful that everyone would have thier LO's and then we would would lose touch which the thought makes me so sad. Just hope that IF I ever do get pregnant, that I get to go through it with you ladies! :D

Leslie, we need this to happen for us already!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy I know I sound weird and I hope I'm not getting hopes up in the wrong
But I think it's ur month.
I'm thinking a girl fir u.
I'm getting lots more angel messages lately.
It's pretty cool. So far they hve all made sense. 
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah havent heard from Jen in way too long 
We miss u Jen xxx

Id be a sad lady if everyone disappeared ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Are u waiting ur 6 days on ticker till testing


----------



## mommylov

lilesMom said:


> Amy I know I sound weird and I hope I'm not getting hopes up in the wrong
> But I think it's ur month.
> I'm thinking a girl fir u.
> I'm getting lots more angel messages lately.
> It's pretty cool. So far they hve all made sense.
> Xx

Funny that you said that... I was thinking about pulling cards today but I dont think mine are as good as yours. As for testing... ya I was going to maybe start testing this weekend like Sunday or something. Since Im not feeling it this month, Im not as eager to test as I normally would be. :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm gonna sound bananas now to some people but I dont use the cards as often as I used to.
I've been hearing messages while meditating.
I would hve thought ir nuts too a few years back ;-)
Hope its right. So sorry if I'm not xxx
Waiting on testing is much better.
I was always crap at waiting.
Do ur cards hon. Xx 
Can't hurt x


----------



## lilesMom

I did cards for u a little bit ago amy and got the stork
It's the change of direction card. I got it before both my pregnancies.
Sorry if I sound like a fruit loop ;-)
I'm not out to convert anyone ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry Amy. When I was saying things have gotten quiet I never ever meant you. Anyways, you do actually still do come in here often plus I do try to keep up with you on your thread. I know you love and think of us hon as we do for you. It really can be hard coming on here with 3 kids, especially one that I have to homeschool with special needs. So I apologize for not being as active on here. With that being said, there really still is time for me to come on here. Its funny sometimes I have Sophia on my lap holding her with one hand, typing with the other. Lol. Some days I do find it harder to check in, but I consider you ladies a part of my life. :flower: I told myself a while ago that I would try to stay on this website at least until all of the ladies are pregnant or have their los. I can't wait until Amy and Leslie are pregnant and have questions about pregnancy and eventual have their beautiful los to brag about!! I never meant anything by the post, sorry ladies. I was just noticing it has gotten much quieter here. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

You ladies can't shake me! I'll stalk temps, journals and find you on other threads if I have to. I too often prefer the interactions here over some around me irl. Our book isn't finished. The book that we make into a movie about 7 women chasing rainbows all brought together by a pregnancy forum...I'm thinking the werewolves and vampires are over done, they need this classic tale.

I do hope Jen is ok. She used to get on with her phone. Maybe she is working now?

Bethany ~ Was your DH home for your anniversary? This single mom gig is for the birds! Wait, even they have mates :brat:

Leslie :dust:

Amy :dust: 

Jess ~ You can't leave us! Even after we've caught all of the rainbows! :bigsmile: Pierce was going to take Soph to prom! Lol! Ok, Simon will have the cool accent...he can take her! :haha: 

I think I missed some questions a while back...I'm in Virginia. DH is a consultant, so being on the road is par for course. No mid trip rendezvous, just Skype and lots of phone calls.

Laura ~ I love that you do the cards. I forgot Amy did them too! I would never think you were nuts for listening to the angels while meditating. Very cool!


----------



## Storked

Amy, I promise that y'all haven't lost me. It is just really hard to get on and reply to everyone each day when L is fussing. Parenting alone is bullshit I tell ya!

Love all you girls and hope that everyone is well. My sweet spouse gets back from Venezuela this weekend so hopefully with parenting duties being shared it will be easier to give each of you ladies the attention that you all deserve. Much love.


----------



## jen435

Hey ladies! No I just feel terrible that I cant write everyone properly!! I do read but guess what I HAVE my husbands LAPTOP!~!!!!!!! well only for as long as zoey lets me type. she is VERY demanding clingy and been having ear infections lately. my phone is a peace of CRAP.

anyways I do read and I am waiting for Amy and Leslies BFP!!! So amy please dont go anywhere!!! We love you!!<3

Laura im so worried for Simon. I really pray for him every night that he will be okay and grow out of having theses episodes and seizures. Wow he loves so many foods!! I better get on it with giving Zoey more types of foods!! Financially we have been hit hard so I cant afford healthy foods for the house but i am giving up bottled water and juice so i can use it towards healthy stuff to cut up for zoey and i since im still nursing. something about facet water just isnt satisfying but im learning to live with it. i really hope that these doctors give you anwsers and that simon will be just fine and you can relax and enjoy him without the worry. :hugs: your such a strong women.

Angel and Bethany your little ones must be getting so big!! It must be so hard for the hubbys to be away and miss all your little ones firsts. They make a living but miss so much<3 i know you miss them and their help! You ladies are amazing and STRONG!! Lorelie is beautiful Bethany!!! I love all the FB pictures! and Angel pierce is so handsome!!!<3 give those babies snuggles for me!

Lisa its almost time! I cant believe how amazing you look!!! 35 weeks and youll be holding your baby in approx two weeks! Im so excited for you!!<3

Jess I hope those teeth come in soon!!! Im also very sorry about that lady at target!! my baby is 8 months and not walking yet! how dare she! and asking if all 3 are yours??? GRRR i would be sooo angry!! <3 you!
I know I have so much I should lreply to but i have to get zoey down its already 11pm and we have a LONG day tomorrow and im exhausted she still isnt sleeping through the night plus i wake up to pump. I want to update with a pic and fast message. I will try because i never get the laptop!!


----------



## jen435

Fast update

No job yet :(
Zoey is breaking four top teeth already has two bottom since dec...
shes almost in 12 month old clothing length wise... 29 1/2'' almost 19lbs!
kobe is good and trav has been helping :)

gotta go nurse and put her to bed!

<3 you ladies! and i do follow i just have a baby that takes my cell. and my wrist is very painful yet. still wonder if its broken :/
 



Attached Files:







8 month VDay Pic.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 8









All dressed up for santa.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

Oh Jess I know you didn't mean anything bad by it. I feel bad, I probably came off bitter or mad... So sorry ladies. That's not it at all!! Reading everyone's posts just now brought a huge smile to my face!!! <3 I'm so glad that we are all on the same page as far as wanting to keep in touch! :) Angel, I love your idea!! I totally think our story should be told!!!! I would read the book/watch the movie! Hehe Jen, Zoey is getting so big and is just beautiful!!!! I love those big blue eyes!! I meant to say something earlier about everyone's profile pics and lo's. It's strange to think back before anyone had their rainbow and now look. :cloud9: Just hope that Leslie and I are going to be able to join the baby club soon too. :) laura, I don't think you sound crazy at all. To be honest, hearing you say that gives me some peace and helps me keep going. 

Love to you all!!!!


----------



## jen435

Amy you WILL join the baby club but til then i will be cheering you and when you get that BFP and you update us on ultrasound appts all the way to the delivery i want to be their EVERY step of the way!!<3 btw this goes for Leslie as well!

I like having a laptop! i wish i could keep it :(


----------



## Storked

Y'all will join the club. When that happens we can make a new thread in the parenting section or something ;) but not until it happens! 
No ladies left behind!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay!!! Our girls are back!!


----------



## lilesMom

Lots of chats.
Me like ;-)
Zoeyiis adorable Jen xx

Bethany glad dh is home soon 

Love to all. 
Gotta give my lil msn brekkie.
Meds are kicking in ;-)
Much milder . Hurray


----------



## lilesMom

Simon had other ideas gor brekkie.
Just grabbed me ny the hair to eat my nose ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel I just wouldn't like a long LP because then it means so much longer then to wait for AF or BFP...ah long cycles. I love the avatar you have on there, so adorable. I'm sorry that DH is away for that long. I can't imagine. I get pissy at DH working 6 days and later nights at this point. I'm sure I would let him have it if it was worse :( you are doing so great and I am glad you have other supports!

Lisa wow 2 weeks is so quick! I'm excited to hear about everything and see pictures. I know it is nerve wracking but in the end they are doing what is safe. Feel good.

Jess weather here is now pretty cold but I am thankful for no snow this week! It has been a couple weeks since a storm and that is good compared to the rest of the winter, I hope it keeps up. Sorry your vacation was so short. Sounds wonderful though!

Laura how is Simon doing with increase in meds? Now that unread to the end I see the episodes are much milder...yay! That is funny with being in the car. You have so much patience doing that :)

Amy whoops tmi again but I meant oral when I talked about saliva. Lube doesn't really help. We tried preseed and my pain didn't love it and DH didn't seem to response well to it, oh well. I know you mentioned you aren't sure about this month...I really hope this is it though! Often times when we are not certain is when it happens!
Ladies I understand what Amy is saying and of course wasn't meant to be bad. It is tough ttc as you all know so we deal with that stress. To be honest I have no clue what a lot of what you guys are saying means lol ( little ones and pregnancy),so even if I want to join in convo sometimes I fall short. Trying to keep up more but I know I fade in and out. No matter what you ladies are so very supportive and I thank you for it.

Hi Bethany! So glad DH is back soon. Will you get to celebrate your anniversary? Hope he doesn't leave for quite some time after that.

Jen glad to see you back! Completely understand why you can't get on but miss you on here! Love the adorable pictures!

AFM 8 dpo and weird that I am right about it now :) been having usual symptoms of cramping and sore boobs but that seems to be normal for me a weak after ovulation. I wish time could speed up so I know ( and Amy too!). I have a friend who finds out today if IVF worked. She was spotting yesterday and I am so worried for her that it didn't :( she has been through so much and I think this is the end for them if it doesn't. This process is so very terrible for some.


----------



## lilesMom

leslie il keep my fingers crossed for ur friend and definetly for u xx
roll on testing and bfps xx
mostly here we have gotten bfp closely in 2 s so...
amy and leslie for bfps xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Jen! Zoey is a doll! So cute! Big hugs! Glad you had the laptop. Hurray for still nursing! They say tap water is better than bottle...no fluoride in bottled water! Sorry about your wrist xoxo 

Amy & Leslie ~ Sending pink second line vibes out to you both! :dust:

Bethany ~ Yay for DHs homecoming! 

Leslie ~ I had to resort to the "hop on" method a couple of times. I figured a little bit of saliva with swimmers was better than no swimmers! I understand that may not work either, which could be even more upsetting. Honestly, once the RE told my DH the best time to BD was the day before, the day of and the day after a +ve, it was as if she wrote him a prescription to perform! :haha: Every morning he'd ask how my "pee stick" looked. Those words would become our only form of foreplay, so romantic, right?

DH: How's your pee stick look
Me: It's positive
DH: --pounce--

Lisa ~ Hope you've found more friends to drop in on you! FX'd this next 10 days goes by quickly!!

Laura & Jess ~ smooches to the babies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Simon had other ideas gor brekkie.
> Just grabbed me ny the hair to eat my nose ;-)

:rofl: 

Jen~ Nice that the dental hygienist has the baby w/ a mouth full of teeth!


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, I see what youre saying now... :( I hope that things get better in that dept :oops: As UNromantic as this sounds... would it help to have him start off himself and then have you join? 

Thank you to ALL of you wonderful ladies!!! You girls are seriously the best!!!!

So I mentioned this on my journal but Ill breifly say something here incase anyone pops in that is looking for info regarding ttc.... I had bloodwork done tuesday for progesterone (per PA) and D3 levels checks (per my Acu) and progesterone came back at 11 which is fine but D3 was at 13!!!! Your vitamin D levels play a pretty big role in fertility and pregnancy and are suppose to be above 30! I was shocked. I was disturbed to find out that the RE I was dealing with doesnt check these levels. I dont know if this is the cause of my problems but I was kind of relieved to find something wrong that I could fix if that makes sense. So for anyone that is still ttc and has done just about every test and surgery under the sun just to be told that nothing is wrong with you... get a second opinion. I cant believe that it took my ACUPUNCTURIST to inquire about this. I understand why my PA didnt because she is not a fertility specialist but my RE?!?!? REALLY?!?!? Grrr!!!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Simon had other ideas gor brekkie.
> Just grabbed me ny the hair to eat my nose ;-)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Jen~ Nice that the dental hygienist has the baby w/ a mouth full of teeth!Click to expand...

i pretend its kisses :)
he can be a wee bit rough :)
i can see the shape of a good few of his teeth, like white and every ridge.
still none through.
seizures a re a million times better thank god. 
this med increase has made a huge difference.
relief :) xx
love to all. still reading .


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Leslie, I see what youre saying now... :( I hope that things get better in that dept :oops: As UNromantic as this sounds... would it help to have him start off himself and then have you join?
> 
> Thank you to ALL of you wonderful ladies!!! You girls are seriously the best!!!!
> 
> So I mentioned this on my journal but Ill breifly say something here incase anyone pops in that is looking for info regarding ttc.... I had bloodwork done tuesday for progesterone (per PA) and D3 levels checks (per my Acu) and progesterone came back at 11 which is fine but D3 was at 13!!!! Your vitamin D levels play a pretty big role in fertility and pregnancy and are suppose to be above 30! I was shocked. I was disturbed to find out that the RE I was dealing with doesnt check these levels. I dont know if this is the cause of my problems but I was kind of relieved to find something wrong that I could fix if that makes sense. So for anyone that is still ttc and has done just about every test and surgery under the sun just to be told that nothing is wrong with you... get a second opinion. I cant believe that it took my ACUPUNCTURIST to inquire about this. I understand why my PA didnt because she is not a fertility specialist but my RE?!?!? REALLY?!?!? Grrr!!!

i had no idea vit d played a role, 
this is great she found it xx
i understand why ur peed off docs didnt though, xx
hope it helps xxx


----------



## lilesMom

my sis is in hosp. 
they r thinkin maybe kidney stones. 
she is fine but its hard cos she has 2 smallies.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Vit D deficiency...who'd have thought that can impact fertility? And VERY good point about the RE not testing for it. They are supposed to be the one's who leave no stone unturned! (PS my progesterone was only 10 on CD14 the month I got my BFP, FXd!)

Laura ~ Sorry about your sister. Kidney stones are super painful! I had 2 in my early 20's, they had to break one up and surgically remove the other! Speedy recovery vibes for your sister!

Just getting in from a playdate...Pierce is spent, Mommy too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi to all my bffs!! Just got home from watching non stop (Liam Neeson). Don't think I'm crazy for saying this, but Liam Neeson, is it wrong to think he is incredibly HOT? Lol!! I love his movies!! And he is so damn sexxxy!! Maybe I have a thing for older men. Lol. :hugs: to all!!


----------



## lilesMom

i have aworse one jess.
jean luc picard. :)
i have a bit of a thing for older bald men :)
i used to like sean connery lots too till people started saying he beat his wife.
the weird thing is OH is younger than me by 2 yrs and hairy :) hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

simon had a really long one again there, he is conked now.
he was due a nap anyway but i think it wore him out poor love.
he spat back some meds this morn so i think thats why, 
im not sure how he did it, he had the meds (liquid ) in his mouth ehile driking his bottle. im not sure how he swallowed his milk and not med.
hope its not a habit .
he saved the med and spat it out when i took out bottle i dont think i could do it if i tried!!


----------



## Storked

You girls are funny! People look at me funny when I say that I crush on Anthony Bourdain Jess :)

Laura, that is some talent on Simon's part! Hopefully it doesn't stick.

Amy, so glad that you found something to remedy too. Hopefully it does the trick!

Angel, glad that you enjoyed your playdate. I have those but I consider them to be more mom dates for me and my friend lol

Leslie, is testing coming up? So exciting honey!

Lisa, your daughter is very nearly here :) you will have to tell me all about your c-section when it is all fresh in your mind.

Jen, loved the pic of Zoe and Kobe. So sweet!


----------



## Storked

My husband has fleas and he will be home soon. Can't help but worry at what else he is possibly bringing home.
The upside is that he has been so sick and miserable where he was at that I can cook anything for a while and he will be blissfully happy. There was a lot of rationing in the country. And he was always sick from the food. Told me that he piled out a roach from one of his meals and had to force himself to finish it because he didn't know how long he had until his next meal. My heart goes out to him.

Leslie, I think you asked before but my spouse is a very specialised chemist in the oil industry.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh barf :sick: Bethany that is very troubling to hear about your DH's meals! And he needs a flea dip! Stop off at pet smart and have him groomed! Ha! I sure hope he gets compensated well for those trips! Ick. I know you both are going to be elated he is home! Oh and play dates are all about Mommy! Out of curiosity, will you be close to ovulation for DH's arrival? 

Laura ~ That really does require skill on Simon's part...sorry the meds came up. Hopefully he won't have a repeat performance. :flow: A crush on Professor X, I would never have guessed that one! 

Jess ~ I love Liam N's movies! His voice is quite enchanting and he is always so heroic! Can't say he is on my older guy crush list though! Hehehe! Glad you were able to get out and see a movie. 

G'morning Ladies!

Some :dust: for those ttc!

Amy ~ Are you taking progesterone after Ov still?


----------



## lilesMom

Angel it's even weirder . 
He has to be in his uniform. Think iya cos he is the boss .
I love his voice. OH finds it hilarious .
He is about 50 yrs older than me ;-)

Bethany ur hubby will think ur the world's best chef.
But he prob did already ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Horrible day. 
Simon had really long episode. 
One of my sis kidneys doesn't work properly.
My momahad a fit while holding simin and dropped him on uis face.
Oh is away for the weekend.
I hve af and sinus playing up.
Tomoro will surely be an improvement!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Happy 9 months old simon.
On plus side he aeems ok after his fall.
I feel awfull rhpugh. I feel really guilty 
Like I didnt protect him.
Mom usually has auras- warning signs of fit coming
But her epulepsy decided to change its self.
Poor mom.
She was crying and all.
Now she cant hold her grankids anymore. 
She was so upset. 
We all got a big fright.
Simon was hysterical.
Day from hell today. 
My mom's health has gone rapidly downhill in let yr.
Cancer in her leg.
Heart rhythm gone wrong.
Heart meds interfere woth epilepsy.
Hernia in her oesophagus. Testing it fir cancer.
Am scared I'm gonna lose her soon.
Sorry. 

m always full of woe lately.
But I'm gonna burst if I dont hve a whinge to ssomeone.
Il be back again tomoro in bwtter form xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy 9 months to prince Simon!! So sorry your having a bad day Laura. Days like this I wish we could all be there to give you more support hon. :hugs: So sorry your mother has been afflicted with so many health issues. If you don't mind me asking, how old is she? I hope things start getting better for her healthwise this year. I saw my father sick for 15 years hon. I was his caregiver and all. He was a diabetic. I saw him go through so much, he lost one of his legs, kidney failure, dialysis and he past away eventually. I know what u are going through. But lets pray your momma has many years left and her health improves this year :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie has been arching her back and throwing her head back for a month now. The weird thing is, she doesn't do it when she is mad. She does it for fun. She seems to like our shocked reaction.lol. She has a thing for the tv controler and if we take it away she will get bright red with anger and have this cute little temper tantrum.lol. Its interesting how her little temper can be so adorable.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So I'm kinda freaking out..even though I know I don't control the outcome. I've been having cramps and bloating like I am getting my period and when I wiped past couple of days maybe 3 times I saw kind of like pink/reddish tinge on toilet paper. I thought it was because I was kinda constipated ( tmi sorry) but I don't really think so. Any insight would be fabulous. I'm only 9dpo!
Thanks I'm advance. I will catch up soon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Laura. Sorry to hear about your sister AND your Mother! She must feel awful for dropping Simon, but there was nothing either of you could have done to prevent it. I'm sorry Simon and you are having a tough day. Vent away...that's what we are here for. You need a spa day! We ALL need a spa day! :cake:
Happy 9 months to such a sweet prince. Hope you both get some much needed rest this evening. 

Jess ~ Isn't it amazing their budding personalities can already be seen? Love it!

Leslie ~ I hope spotting is a good sign for you as it was for me. I spotted early on with Pierce, was very frightening because it happened until like 8 weeks. I was a wreck as a result! :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen I hope your wrist is better! Did you fall on it? Sorry if I missed this.

Lisa, how are you?

Bethany, eagerly awaiting your weekend updates!

Amy, I need to check your journal, but I'm thinking of you!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm not spotting per say, extremely light when I wiped those times.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

You spotted before pregnant?


----------



## aaronswoman79

I think my older daughters got their first teeth at 7 months. Just looked at Sophie's gums, I can see a little ridge but still no teeth. She chews everything in sight, she always tries to chew her shoes!! Lol.


----------



## lilesMom

ooD


aaronswoman79 said:


> Happy 9 months to prince Simon!! So sorry your having a bad day Laura. Days like this I wish we could all be there to give you more support hon. :hugs: So sorry your mother has been afflicted with so many health issues. If you don't mind me asking, how old is she? I hope things start getting better for her healthwise this year. I saw my father sick for 15 years hon. I was his caregiver and all. He was a diabetic. I saw him go through so much, he lost one of his legs, kidney failure, dialysis and he past away eventually. I know what u are going through. But lets pray your momma has many years left and her health improves this year :flower:

She will be 74 in july.
I'm the youngest of 12 so my parents are older .
They never seemes old till this year.
Mt dad has diabetes as well but so far in ggood health thank gid.
Soery ur dad was so sick hon xxx
I'm a bit better now after sleep f


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> So I'm kinda freaking out..even though I know I don't control the outcome. I've been having cramps and bloating like I am getting my period and when I wiped past couple of days maybe 3 times I saw kind of like pink/reddish tinge on toilet paper. I thought it was because I was kinda constipated ( tmi sorry) but I don't really think so. Any insight would be fabulous. I'm only 9dpo!
> Thanks I'm advance. I will catch up soon.


Implantation bleeding ? Perfect time for it. 
Hope so. X
But coyld be af being whacky too
Hope it's ib xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks hon zx
Ooh spa day be lovely.
But now I'm def gonna not let Simon with anyone ever ;-)
How's pierce x


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I think my older daughters got their first teeth at 7 months. Just looked at Sophie's gums, I can see a little ridge but still no teeth. She chews everything in sight, she always tries to chew her shoes!! Lol.

;-) Simon is tge same. Anything within vague reach gets chewed


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ I did spot when pg, started around 8dpo. It was so scary! The RE snuck me in for weekly US so I could see his heartbeat. I had a sensitive cervix.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Ridges, like the tips of teeth can be seen or felt? Pierce is still all gums, but is gnawing on everything! 

Laura ~ Aww, no one will bring harm to Simon, but I know what you are saying. Poor Mommy, I think you are scarred by today's events! :hugs: You really are an amazing mother!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry for multiple post, my phone keeps logging out before I have time to reply.

Pierce has been sweet, despite only taking cat naps. I've caught a cold, no fun! Going to go to my sister's Sunday...I just hope I feel well enough to drive! I'm trying to drink heaps of water to flush it out! I can't take anything for drainage because of it's "drying" component! It'd be a bad day if my milk dried up!


----------



## aaronswoman79

My dad would have been 71. He died in '07 at 64. My mom is turning 69 in april. She has some health issues as well, but nothing serious. Its good your dad takes care of himself. My dad was a very stubborn diabetic. Before he was diagnosed at the age of almost 50, he use to drink a six pack of coke everyday, jelly donuts for breakfast, babe ruth and 5th avenue candy bars. I don't know how he didn't become diabetic sooner. His parents put coke in his bottle as a baby!! I think they started him on the addiction.


----------



## xoxo4angel

My dad is a diabetic. Was diagnosed probably 4 years ago. It's so annoying because he doesn't take it seriously despite his daily injections! His is Type II-brought on by a terrible sweet tooth. Jess you are a dear for tending to your Dad like you did. And soda in a bottle :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Dad has type 2. Had a terrible sweet tooth.
Only on tablets. Is very good with food and exercise 
He has always been great with exercise.
He walks miles in the fields.
He will be 79 next month. 
Im a bit better thus morn.
I still cry when I think of Simon falling.
I've gotta get over it.what will I be like when he starts walking ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

My mom used to put tea in our bottles. 
Slightly better than coke but still weird ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Sorry for multiple post, my phone keeps logging out before I have time to reply.
> 
> Pierce has been sweet, despite only taking cat naps. I've caught a cold, no fun! Going to go to my sister's Sunday...I just hope I feel well enough to drive! I'm trying to drink heaps of water to flush it out! I can't take anything for drainage because of it's "drying" component! It'd be a bad day if my milk dried up!

honey and lemon drink is great for colds.
i put cinnamon and ginger in too to supercharge it :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys.
Much better day to-day
Simon is in good form.
Only had 1 nap the tough nut ;-)
Made chick peas. They take so long! 
But are nice ;-)
Also turkey stew 
And carrot and mash. 
I've loads in freezer for him now ;-)
Oh is away fir weekend 
So this fortnight has no change in ir.
Least my house stays tidy ish thus weekend ;-)
Love to all.

Bethany I see dh is home. Hurray.
Minus fleas I hope ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well I think AF has started... Light but there ugh :( 10 days after ovulation too. Have you guys had the experience that you are told to count day 1 when there is full flow or spotting? My doc told me to count day one as spotting :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no. Hugs x
I've never had spotting ar start hon soery.
But I woyld imagine its start of af so is day one.
Just my opinion though x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Couldn't catch a break today...Pierce is fussy x100. Like he knew I needed to pack up the car for tomorrow's trip and he was testing my skill set! Ha! 

Laura ~ Glad things are better today. Thanks for the honey & lemon tip---yum!

Leslie ~ Dr's and their darn mixed opinions on what CD1 is...my RE said day of red flow, not to count any brown spotting :shrug: I'm so sorry the witch got you! Ughh!!! So do you think you have a 10 day LP? 

:wave: Ladies!

Amy did you have spotting the other day? I need to read your journal! :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

things arent better anymore, really long one again today and stil having 3 a day.
will know more when i ring doc tomro to update um. stupid epilepsy.

sorry p is fussy, its prob teeth, 
they turn simon super cranky. 
he is normally so good, hope he is better soon xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope the Dr's have answers for you Laura xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any word from the Dr Laura?

Lisa are you ok? 

Amy & Leslie ~ Friggin witch! :grr: Thinking of you both xoxo

G'morning ladies.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel when you talked about the "hop on" method you mention the day before, day of, and day after the positive being best. Once I get used to OPKs will it be more obvious when the day before is? I know I've just started. Hope you are feeling better.

Amy interesting about vitamin d levels. I'm so very sorry AF got you :( I wish this process was so much easier. We don't deserve to go through this. Thinking of you.

Laura so sorry about your mother and sister :( how is Simon doing? Anything from the doctor?

Jess how was non stop? I like Liam as well I think it's how manly and tough he is hehe.

Bethany glad DH is home! How are the fleas ?;) hope he is home for some time now!

Jen how are you over there?

Lisa hope you are doing well.

AFM cycle day 3 I think? Angel I am not sure if what I was having was spotting as it wasn't brown. I think it may be more of a light AF but I think in matter what day I count as long as I am tracking should be ok. I am waiting for AF to hit in full force like she does around this time :/ I guess I do have a 10 day LP. Anyone heard anything about that not being good? I know there are ladies trying to lengthen it. DH is going for semen analysis Wednesday. When I speak with her about the results I am going to ask her about LP. I bought wondfos last night to get ready. 20 pg tests with it so I am hoping I don't become obsessed with testing for pg even with them there. On to another cycle ugh.
Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ You do start to become more aware of your body and the signs of impending ovulation when using OPKs. It's as though the OPKs confirm-yes my boobs hurt because I've Oed or yes those cramps or bloating happened around the same time. My test strips always had fade in lines, close to Ov they would start to get darker (like yours). If it was almost as dark, but not quite there, I would initiate. I almost always had those frisky urges :bunny: around ovulation too! Sometimes it was a guessing game, but the +ve was def the day to BD! Ughh for having to go down this road again, but hurray for wondfo's!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel do you know anything about LPs and why they should be closer to 14 days? They are always the same, correct regarding it should be 10 days next month unless I do soemthnto lengthen?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Here are a few pics of Sophie! She's trying lemon for the first time and loved it, she didn't flinch, or even made funny faces! And believe me, the lemon was sour. Lol. So, I could only post 1 pic, bnb is saying the pics are too large. :growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140226_221836.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

See how much hair she has now? And its lighter than that now, getting dirty blonde with gold hilights. It looks like her hair has gold dust so I am told. Hehe


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Angel do you know anything about LPs and why they should be closer to 14 days? They are always the same, correct regarding it should be 10 days next month unless I do soemthnto lengthen?

I think a 10 day LP is still good, I believe 9 is where issues start. The LP is where the lining continues to thicken and embryos have a shot at growing. If your LP is short that means the hormone is dropping off too soon causing your uterine lining to shed prematurely. And small yay for Wednesday, I hope your DH is doing alright w/ the prospect of his analysis!

Jess ~ Look at that sweet girl! She has a head full of hair!


----------



## lilesMom

e


xoxo4angel said:


> Any word from the Dr Laura?
> 
> Lisa are you ok?
> 
> Amy & Leslie ~ Friggin witch! :grr: Thinking of you both xoxo
> 
> G'morning ladies.

Voice mail. They should get back to me tomoro zx thanjs


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> See how much hair she has now? And its lighter than that now, getting dirty blonde with gold hilights. It looks like her hair has gold dust so I am told. Hehe

She is adorable xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hurray for u brhng proactive nd hopefully getting bfp this month


----------



## xoxo4angel

:flasher:


----------



## lilesMom

The nurse got back to me.
She just took details and said she will talk to doc and gwt back to me.
Love to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

So sorry ladies... I'm having so much trouble keeping up. Im just so exhausted all of the time.
Everything is fine so far. This time next week ill be in the hospital probably about ready to have my baby!!! :) I met the ob doing the operation and i feel very confident and happy with her. 
Thats about all to report. 

Ive got so far behind now but i hope everyone is doing ok and i send my love to everyone!! <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Your almost there Lisa. I'll be anxiously waiting for news on Elena's arrival next week or whenever you feel well enough or have the time to keep us updated. Praying everything goes wonderfully and can't wait until you meet little Elena! :hugs: and future :kiss: to your lo.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess love the picture of Sophia. Hope you and the girls are doing well.

Thanks for some insight, Angel. I guess speaking with doc about this stuff is my best bet. DH is not so happy about SA but what can we do.

Laura so annoying to keep waiting for answers! I hope doctor calls very soon! I always have the experience that the doc calls while I am working so can never talk ugh.

Lisa one more week how exciting!! We are thinking of you

AFM waiting for my wondfos which should be here soon :) still early though im on cd 5 and AF is def different this month ( hopeful not to jinx). Not heavy or painful at all. I haven't taken Advil once. In the grand sceme of things I don't know if it is good or bad, hasn't been like this in a year. This month is actually the month we conceived last year. Part of me wants to take a test but my symptoms have left so it is probably just different AF weirdly enough.
Called my insurance about hsg out of curiosity and they won't cover until I've had 3 months of clomid without conceiving ( not that they really cover anyway with my deductible). At least I know what may happen next. Let's hope DH is all good!
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> So sorry ladies... I'm having so much trouble keeping up. Im just so exhausted all of the time.
> Everything is fine so far. This time next week ill be in the hospital probably about ready to have my baby!!! :) I met the ob doing the operation and i feel very confident and happy with her.
> Thats about all to report.
> 
> Ive got so far behind now but i hope everyone is doing ok and i send my love to everyone!! <3

it does help to meet ur doc, glad she is nice xxx
looking forwardto pics of elena when u get achance :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie my af was weird too. 
was few days late, then super heavy but shorter than usual by 3 days, 
think it was stress and lack of sleep :)
mine is usually exact same all the time
whe does dh get results?
u were preg before so hoping alls good on that score xxx
i know its not a guarantee but is a good sign :)
no news here, 
s is still having episodes , 
no more news from doc, they did say they give it 2 weeks on this dose to see if it works so maybe i wont hear back, 
im meant to ring um mon to update if no change in meantime.
simon is in better form anyway and sleeping better so hopefully it will work.
im not overly sure though cos he is stil having long ones.
but they r a bit milder. 
sorry rambly :)
gotta go prepare for nt time before he wakes. 
hope wondfos appear soon x
what does that stand for by the way?
dumbie here :)
i knwo its opks but.... :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I would test just incase. You never know, it could be a light af but some women spot early in pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! 

Laura, I hope Simon is doing better. How are the rescue meds working? Is he still gaining weight steadily or is it starting to slow down. Sophie's weight gain has definitely slowed. She is very active crawling everywhere now. Maybe she's burning calories? Did any teeth break through yet?

Angel, hope all is well with you and Pierce. Have you started giving him finger foods yet? Hows tummy time going? Are you visiting with family right now? Thats great that Pierce is growing up around his grandparents. Does your dh have family close by?

Amy, thinking about you and hoping you get those d3 levels up this cycle. Hows the weather in Colorado? Is it still snowing? How often do you visit your acu lady? Fx everything goes good this ttc cycle. :hugs:

Hi Jen and Bethany, hope your princesses are doing great. Jen, Zoey looks so mature in her pics. If you didn't tell me I woud assume she is already 1 years old. Her legs look very long. Is your dh tall? Zoey is a doll. She reminds me of a porcelain doll, very pretty. Bethany, how is Lorelei? I'm sure your dh misses both of you terribly when he is gone. 

:hugs: Lisa!! I'm anticipating Elena's arrival! So excited!!

Leslie, not sure if you ended up testing or af came completely. I have gotten light afs since my d&c and also after I gave birth to Sophie.

AFM, Sophie is getting into everything. She is standing up and has already bumped her head a few times. :nope:. She has a cute little temper. Have any of you ladies ever had any rude or ignorant comments from strangers? Ever since Sophie has turned 7 months I have had a few intrusive comments from women in particular Some strange guy out of nowhere asked me, "Is she breastfed?" Just like that he asked. Thats just weird to me. He caught me offguard actually.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess that is a weird comment.
Nope I usually get isn't he gorgeous 
Then what age is he.
I tell um abd answer is always , oh he is a big boy for his age isn't he. ;-)
I was told he was a fat baby once by a weird grumpy old woman I'm a waiting room 
;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Jess rescue meds are only for if seizure is over20 mins. He has had it once
He was sleepy but fine.
His new meds epilim are half working.
Seizures are milder but still there and can be long
No teeth yet.
Ive given up.
He might not get um formonths or wake up with it tomorrow
Weight has slowed but still on the up.
He is moving into some 2-3 yr old clothes and some 3-4 yr old stuff ;-)
At 9 months ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Bethany xxx
Must go give Simon brekkie x


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm thinking people in Ireland are nicer than over here. Hehe. People around where I live can be very nosy and some are outright rude. I just try and ignore some comments but sometimes it gets to me. I do get a lot of comments that Sophie is very beautiful but people here seem to be obsessed about which parent the baby looks like. Some lady stopped me at the store and kept obsessing over how big Sophie is and she asks me (as I'm with my dh) if my babies father is tall. Helloooooo my husband is pushing the stroller who do u think her father is?? I told her "this is my husband, her father" and as my husband walks a little ahead she says to me in spanish, "all of your girls are tall, they are so lucky they aren't short like him." I would never dare tell a stranger that.lol. Was that a compliment to my girls and an insult to my husband at the same time??!! Thats what I mean about being intrusive.lol. These weird comments started happening a couple months ago. Before people would just give casual compliments but all of the sudden I seem to be running into rude people. On top of everything I'm hormonal so I guess I'm touchier than usual. :growlmad:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura DH was told 48 hrs so I will start calling the doc tomorrow. I have other questions for her too so works timing wise. DH told me he didn't give a large sample and I asked if they told him it had to be a certain amount and he said no. Now I am worried it wasn't enough but hopefully it is. No clue about that stuff! He said it was very awkward. Do not know what wondfos stand for. Maybe someone else does? That's frustrating that you aren't getting much info from doctors. Hope they get back to you soon.

Jess no testing ...was going to this morning but realized AF is in full swing and I feel miserable. Gonna post more below in case anyone has insight. Sorry about all those weird comments. People can be so rude and blunt about things and it shouldn't be like that.

So I was going to test this morning. I started getting stomach pains last night and wondered. Then I got up this morning and realized AF came back with a vengeance and the pains were just very painful cramps which are still here. I took 3 Advil and hope that I feel better for work! Now I'm frustrated with AF...if I had light for 5 days there is a possibility AF could be at least 3-4 more days making it about 10 days ugh. This is abnormal. Also makes me wonder ( and I am going to ask doc) if my LP is longer than I think since AF is just being terrible around when it was due.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess. People can say silly things.
I don't think they realise they r being insulting.
They just don't think before their mouth opens ;-)
The town I live in is pretty small. They mostly know my parents.
So they know who I am and who simon is a lot of the time.
I think they r more carefully in what they say cos most know he had a stroke.
They r prob afraid I'm fragile. Ha ha
Hope u dont meet any more rude people xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie I know its nit the same but when I give pee sample at doc she said all they need is tiny amount.
If it wasn't enough they would hve prib rang ye for another already.
I imagine they just take a teensy bit under microscope. 
I'm not sure about ur af hon.
R u stressed?
Lacking in sleep or food? 
Those can make mine weird. X
Hope u get answers u like from doc x


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Leslie... NOooooooo!!!!!!!! I m so so so mad that our bodies are doing this to us!!!!! :brat: I just want this so bad for us!!!! :( Big hugs hun... hang in there!!

Did Lisa have her LO? I havent been able to get on much so forgive me for not keeping up... Ill try and quickly take a look at previous posts. 

Laura, How is Simon doing?? Did you ever get his test results? I hope that he is doing well and you havent had anymore scares. :( EDIT: Just saw that he did have more episodes.... my heart aches just hearing about this and about your sister... keeping you in my thoughts. I want to you all to be healthy!!! xoxoxo

Angel, How are things going with you and P? Correct me if Im wrong but you are solo at the moment right? If so I hope that you were able to find company with your family and friends and that you arent too exhausted. :( As for taking progesterone... no Im not taking it now because my RE said not to but when I start folli scans with my PA, Im going to ask her if she wants me to go back to doing that.

Bethany, your FB are just tooo cute! The pouty face at Ikea was adorbs!!!! <3

Jess, Im so sorry that people are giving you a hard time. I dont understand why they would assume your husband isnt Sophia's father and ask these questions RIGHT IN FRONT OF HIM! Ugh!!! I just want to smack them for you and say "mind your own business and stfu"... sorry :oops: I have little tollerance these days for stupidity and ignorance.

Lots of love and hugs to everyone!!!!!


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> My husband has fleas and he will be home soon. Can't help but worry at what else he is possibly bringing home.
> The upside is that he has been so sick and miserable where he was at that I can cook anything for a while and he will be blissfully happy. There was a lot of rationing in the country. And he was always sick from the food. Told me that he piled out a roach from one of his meals and had to force himself to finish it because he didn't know how long he had until his next meal. My heart goes out to him.

OMG... that is terrible!!! Im sooooo sorry hun. Take good care of him!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey ladies, Ive been trying to read but this is a LONG thread lol 

I just had my first MMC on what would have been #5 for my hubby and I. The D&C was Feb 28th. My doc told me to wait one cycle then go ahead and start trying again. Ive been doing loads of research over the last 5 days and can't really find a reason to wait other then dating. I didnt have any bleeding other then day 1. Now on day 5 I have some brown sludge and light cramping. Im looking forward to getting back on the horse (or hubby lol) asap.

Question for you ladies since it seems most of you have your rainbow babies, how long did it take to get them after your MC?


----------



## lilesMom

Amy thanks hon zx
Today was best day in a long while.
Only small few mild ones. 
Hopefully meds r working.
Keeping my fingers crossed for u this cycle.
So sorry stupid af came.
I'm hopefull fir acu to get u rainbow bub xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey mommy of peas ;-)
Sorry for ur loss hon xxx.
We all varied hugely.
I waited 3 cycles but that was for liver function tests results.
I was really lucky. 
I got preg within days of trying . Xx
Hope u do too.
I think it is mainly fir dating.

But also it took 3 cycles for my af to get back to normal.
Just so long as u can handle being preg and not sure on dates matching u/ s dates 
Then I would say go for it.
Best of luck hon. Xx
Let us know how u r. 
Any qs we r here .
Feel free to join us if u like. 
We r a friendly bunch hee hee. 
Hugs again. 
Hope ur holding up ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa thinking of u.
Hope alls well xx
It gets tough at ur stage.
Elena is nearly here xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xxx

Angel r u gone visiting.
Ur unusually quiet xxx 
Hope p is better x


----------



## Lisa85

Mommyof2peas, i waited 2 cycles to try again because my first AF took 8 weeks to comes and it was extremely painful and not normal so i waited another and the next was fine. I got pregnant first try.
If it were me i would wait at least one cycle so you know everything is ok and to give your LO the best start but if you feel your body is ready then go for it.

Amy, I'm still here. 12th of March is the c section date.

Leslie, i don't think it would matter how big the sample is. They would just do how many sperm per drop and how active they are. Thats what I've seen on medical shows anyways. 

Laura, Glad the meds are helping a bit. Hope they can get the seizers to stop completely soon. He still looks so happy in his photos!!

Jess, it really annoys me how people say these stupid comments without a thought for anyone else. One of my friends just announced their new baby on Facebook and people wrote things like "congrats... enjoy the no sleep". i mean really... is that necessary... can't you just say congratulations and move on without giving out negative energy. Even now people ask me how i am and i say I'm tired all the time... they always say 'enjoy the rest now coz you won't get any soon'. Why say that?!?! 
Anyways this stuff really annoys me if you didn't notice! lol Tell them to mind their own business!!!

Angel, Hope you and P and doing great!

Jen & Bethany... I've missed a bit but if you girls have been around i hope your doing great! :hugs: 

i plan to take my laptop to the hospital so ill try jump on and update asap. It will probably end up on Facebook first so girls who have me on Facebook feel free to update everyone and ill come and give full details later.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hi: Still visiting my sister and it's a lot of work! The company is wonderful it's just tough not having all of P's things at my disposal. I'm heading home tomorrow, I miss my bed. Just sad that my DH won't be there :( Single Mom's are my new heroes! 

I'll be back to properly address everyone xoxo

Mommy of Peas :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I completely get what you are saying. Being pregnant is overwhelming as it is. Then people act like your life is going to be over once the baby is born. Yeah, you lose some sleep but babies are such blessings! They are beautiful and its so amazing to watch them grow. 

I just might make a blog about all of the rudeness I have been experiencing lately. Something happened yet again today. I was in a clothes store today and some woman walks into the store and says, "your daughter is so beautiful, whats her name? are you married?" She says this as she is staring at my kids. I said, "yes I am married." She looks at me weird and says, "Oh ok, bye." And walks right out of the store. Seriously, WTF! Then last week, some lady at another store walks in with her husband and keeps staring at Sophie. Everywhere I go she is watching her so I smile at her. Her husband keeps staring and smiling at her. She then walks by me and says, "we all know who she looks like!" I pretended I didn't hear her because something about the way she said it was weird. So then her husband approaches us and tells us how cute Sophie is. And I tell him thankyou. Then he keeps talking to us (very friendly guy). Then his wife looks at me and says, "we all know who she looks EXACTLY like!" I could already tell where she was going with this. Then she says, "she's your daughter? She looks exactly like your husband." Wtf does she think I am, the nanny? My husbands mistress (not that he has one)? I'm going to post some pics of us on here when I get a chance (of me, dh, and the kids). You can CLEARLY tell she is my baby. This is not the first time I have gotten weird comments. My husband tells her, "actually, my baby looks almost exactly like my wife did as a baby. She resembles me, but she looks more like my wife." (Dh is often mistaken for Japanese, JET blue/black hair, dark olive skin.. Sophie, light brown hair with blonde hilights, hazel eyes, light compexion and other characterisitcs that makes her look lime me.)Then this idiotic lady starts to disect Sophia's face and tell us why my daughter looks like dh and nothing like me. Even her husband knew it was out of line what she was doing. He cut his own wife off and said that Sophia is beautiful. I have always had issues with rude comments because my 2 older daughters look NOTHING and I mean nothing alike. I don't really notice how different they look or give it a second thought until some random person says something rude. I have had people ask me why my older daughter is so dark. Yes, this has really happened. I ran into an old friend at church. She looks at my 14 year old and says, "She has such dark skin!" When my daughter walked away, I told her to never do that again and had to explain to her how you just don't do that and start talking about someones skin color like that, especially a child. Everytime I see her I avoid her now. No use for people like that. Sorry to vent on here. These problems are so superficial but I justcan't believe the nerve of some of these rude people' :growlmad:


----------



## jen435

lisa sooo excited for u!!&#9825;&#9825; ant believe its already time to meet Elena!! :) ill be anxiously awaiting ur update!

laura hugs sooo soo scary so glad simons okay&#9825; strong mommy!! he is so adorable id never guess size 2;3 t!!! hes just too cute!

jess i must say i get comments that zoey looks like her father and nothing like me all the time. he pediatrician and the nurses always say if they didnt know me as her mom they wouldnt think i was her mom. i get it alot. one lady goes isnt she walking yet i am like she is only turning 9 months!!! i mean she walks the furniture and around tables but not alone. they go oh she is delayed. i seriously think ppl forget at what age babies hit milestones... grr just wanted u to know ur not alone. hugs. sophie is gorgeous!!!&#9825;&#9825; i wish i could give u both a hug!

bethany love the pics!! so glad dh loves ur cooking. how horrible his time working away sounds :( he must miss his beautiful ladies terribly. ur a strong woman&#9825;

angel hi!! hope ur home in ur bed soon&#9825; give ur sweet little boy a hug for me!!! goodness i wish all our babies could play together. id be in heaven watching all our babies together. dreaming again :(

amy and leslie i feel so horrible ur still on this journey waiting still. i keep praying and praying for u both to have ur miracle babies&#9825; they will be loved soooooo much even around the world with us. are either of you making plans for st patricks day or easter yet? any getaways or vacations planned amy? i love u girls&#9825; just want u happy!

no job yet :( kobes acting out for attention hes jealous of baby. i gotta figure a way to give him time one on one. zoey has a bilateral ear infection now :/ shes on her second antibiotic. i hate all her meds tylenol prilosec zantac probiotic amoxicin UGH so many chemicals. shes 19lbs and today at 8:02pm she will be 9 months! where did time go? im so desperate for a job and in a way praying i dont fall pregnant bc my husband is soo stressed about finances :/ idk how to help. im saving us on daycare but this was the first month he had to pay my bills and i can see his stress. zoey is eatting our foods now and i want her to have fresh fruit/vegs sooo expensive and go bad fast. its going to be very rough here til i find employment. must go to bed its 1am!! 

im sorry if i missed anyone!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Jen. Even the doctor makes comments? I have seen plenty of babies in my lifetime and when I see a cute baby I don't even think or care about who they look like, I just like to admire their cuteness. Zoey is beautiful! :flower: . That rude lady was the first to ever say little Sophie looks like her daddy. And I love for my girls to resemble their daddy. But this lady actually argued and disected Sophie's face and was giving her "superior" opinion as to why she couldn't pass for my daughter. It actually made me quite uncomfortable. I was nice to her the whole time though. I can't let strangers get me mad.lol. Of course I feel a tad bit bad since my oldest daughter is not my husband's biological child and I hope she doesn't feel left out from all of the comments people make. I always tell her how beautiful and smart she is. Its hard for teens this day and age. I feel for them, especially how quick kids grow up now.


----------



## lilesMom

i do always get from lots of people , 
'he is like his dad isnt he, u didnt get a look in '
but an equal num of people have told me he is the head off me and has my eyes :)
people see differetn things when they look at bubs :)
my mom always thought he was pure me.
eoins mom hinks he is pure eoin :)
they see what they wanna see 
he is very like his dad, but has my eyes and lots of my expressions :)
ignore um, 
i dnt think they mean to be rude,
for some strange reason people think babies and kids are fair game for comments they would never say about an adult :)


----------



## lilesMom

lisa looking forward to ur update, 
u must be gettin excited xx
prob a little nervous too, u will do great hon. 
u will have elena in ur arms before u know it xx
lovely new bub cuddles xxx

angel glad u have company xx
but i know it is so much easier to look after um at home xx

jen sorry about no work and bills. 
hope things look up soon, 
if u could find a day or week or something would be lovely xx
zoey is adorable, she i way ahead , not behind, 
people can be crazy!!!!
do u take tobes on walks with u and zoey, maybe throw something for him?
u prob already do though xxx

love to all


----------



## aaronswoman79

I agree with Laura, Jen. Zoey has always been ahead and is very bright!! Geez first some random lady tells me a 7 month old should be walking, now a 9 month should be walking?? Lol. People are weird. Soon they are going to tell us that our los should be solving algebraic equations!! Haha! My mom is so helpful and reassuring. Everytime I feel paranoid about Sophie, she always tells me how smart she is and how she is developing just how I did. She loves my daughters so much. My mom tells me she had to put up with rude people as well when we were kids. Lol. Apparently I was a butterball of a baby and people would comment, "what in the world do you feed her??!!" But the worst thing, my family use to call me miss piggy!!lol. That name stuck with me for a number of years. Apparently I use to be a messy eater but I think they also called me it because I was a fat baby.


----------



## lilesMom

My nan used tell me I was a fine strong girl aka fat.
She thought it a compliment. 
I used get upset . ;-) x

Love to all x


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm still at my sister's and we're without power! :cold: I couldn't get out of the drive due to down trees and a power pole (her driveway is a mile long)! Dadgum ice storm! Power company doesn't know when they can get out here :dohh: Snuggled w/ Pierce!


----------



## lilesMom

oh oh hope u have everything ye need angel xx
stupid storm x
our storms are gone for now , hopefully for good, they did a lot of damamge.
we were veyr lucky in our house. 
we were fairly unaffected but loads of peoples homes and businesses were flooded and lots of trees and stuff down. 
weather can be so powerfull.
hope u get to go home soon. 
prob best not to travel alone with pierce in it anyway hon xxx
hope ur sis is looking after u xx

my sis went to kidney consultant, 
they r gonna do a scan to see if any function left in her bad kidney but they think not.
if not they r gonna take it out cos its just causing infection then and not usefull.
she is almost never sick, bit of a shock but thank god she has one good kidney.

seizure nurse rang last nt again, 
uping meds again cos he isnt responding as well as hoped.
she didnt say it but id say thy reckoned seizures should be gone by now,
last increase was meant to be his dose until he grows.
he is a bit sleepy now from meds but hopefully that should wear off as he gets accustomed to them .
he has improved a lot so hopefully this does the trick now.

hope evryone is well and enjoying weekend xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ Poor Zoey with an ear infection...FX'd she heals quickly. Sorry work is still scarce. I hope something comes through for you. Glad she is eating well.

Jess ~ You've some really opinionated people in your area...how do you hold your tongue! You def have enough for a blog! 

Laura ~ Oh I pray this is it for Milky's meds. You both deserve a break! 

Bethany ~ I want to see pics of Lorelie! Hope you are snuggled w/ your DH now! 

Lisa ~ It's almost time for Elana! Please update when you can! Praying your section is a breeze xoxo

Leslie & Amy ~ Praying for a lucky cycle...St Paddy's conceptions perhaps?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Still no power :( They say it could be Weds before it is restored...this means the downed tree and power line will continue blocking the drive and my car. :sigh: We hiked to the main road and piled into one of my Mom's cars. I'm at my sister's sister in laws house. Hot shower, hot food and electricity! Praying they get the power back on at my sister's...it's a lot of work in unfamiliar places! He is thriving though...picking food up, started babbling (dada, nana, lala), reaching for me. It's so sweet! Ok. Going to bed early. Hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, you deserve a medal or award for your mothering skills!! Simon has such a wonderful mama! 

Angel, I too admire how great you are with Pierce. You truely give him your all! You ladies are a wonderul example for me. :hugs:

:hugs: to the rest of the ladies!!

AFM, we contacted the insurance company and it hasn't been decided if our children will even be covered for ANYTHING!! ugh! We told them about my daughters health problems and they didn't care, and could not help us one bit! So now I am looking for a Psychiatrist, pulminologist (sever asthma), and pediatrician and going to have to pay everything completely out of pocket. My dear Natalie had a complete mental breakdown today. Thank God I was able to calm her down. Imagine an 8 year old crying uncontrollably for 2 hours straight! I was the only one able to calm her down. My poor dd was asking for for a baby bottle, she asks for bottles a lot but I know it is not good for her because she is already very emotionally immature due to her psychiatric issues. We were very close to taking her to the hospital but they only havea psychiatric ward for adults around here, so no way. My dh just left and took her to the movies. So Stanford University has a pediatric bipolar center. They do therapy, brain imaging (to identify brain abnormalities). I am going to contact them on Monday to see if there is any way they can see any patients without insurance. Oh, my older daughter is failing out of jr. High school. I'm 90% sure she is going to repeat the 8th grade. Other than that, Sophie is doing great!! :hugs: and :kiss: to all of you.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs girls xxx
Angel hope ye gwt power and u gwt to go home

eJess thats awfull.hope things are a little bwtter now xxx hugs xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, I think that'd have made me cry too! My grandma told my sister once that she had always felt superior to her sisters in the beauty department because she had a perfect nose but theirs had a bump with a bulb on the end..."just like yours!"
It didn't go over well!
So sorry for your sister and her kidney. Poor doll. Sending prayers.
Also hope that the med adjustment for Simon works <3

Angel, whoa! Sorry for the bad weather hon! Nearly asked of you settled in for movies and hot food but remembered that you weremt just iced in, the power is out. Miserable. Glad you got over to your SILs!

Jessica, wait WHAT? Why won't insurance cover the kids? That is a load of crap. Gnnnn. I am so mad for you guys.

Leslie, what cycle day are we on? What are the plans? Going to start pumping in soon. Can be TTC buddies with you and Amy!

Amy, how have you been feeling? How has the acupuncture been going? It goes without saying that I am sending you and Leslie magical rainbow dust.

Lisa, have you had the baby yet? You must be close!

Jen, how are you and Zoey doing? Still TTC as well?

Going to start being on here more ladies! My husband will hopefully be home for a few weeks before being sent off again, as I need to have my wisdom teeth extracted.
Finally stopped pumping for good and wouldn't you know that as soon as I stopped AF came? I wonder if it will always be like that, that I will never have a period when making milk. Anyhow, CD 2 over here. Much love to each and every one of you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, only 2 days to go!!! Can't wait until Elena makes her presence!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura thanks..hoping DH provided enough for SA .the results are in but waiting for doc to interpret and call...until then I will be a pain in the ass and keep calling! We want to know! It's stressful wondering. To get back to your question for AF I don't think I was any more stressed or anything. I am a stressed kind of person but nothing new. Once doctor calls I am going to talk to her about all this. How is Simon doing? Seems to be happy according to fb pictures :) he is very photogenic.

Mommyof2peas... Are you still with us ? wish I could give you a better answer for me in regards to conceiving quickly. I had a mmc in may . AF came six weeks after d and c and we started ttc again at the end of June ( were told to wait until I got AF for physical and emotional reasons). We are still going and trying for #1 and it is very frustrating. Some just take longer than others I guess. Hopefully you are one of the lucky ones

Lisa 2 days ( or maybe more? This time difference has me confused again lol)! Best of luck to you and your little one! I can't wait to hear about it and see pictures

Amy I agree that isn't not fair!! Something has to give soon! I truly hope this is the month for both of us. Sometimes I wonder why god is waiting so long to bless us...has to be a reason somewhere . :( thinking of you. Congrats on the promotion btw!

Angel so sorry about the storm and being stuck there! This weather is so annoying and unpredictable. Hope family is passing the time. Does it look like there is any end in sight? Funny you say st party's day baby...that is when we conceived last year. Feel kinda pressured because now we are getting to that one year mark. No fun :(

Jen we don't celebrate st pattys day so no plans. We did take off that week to have some relaxation. Was hoping it falls around my fertile time ( crazy that is how we plan time off) but we will see. Don't really celebrate Easter either. Sometimes we do dinner or go to movies. DH's family celebrates but he doesn't usually get together with them. My family is Jewish ( well DH's is half Jewish as well) so we celebrate Passover in April
Hope you and Zoey are doing well. Any movement on employment?

Bethany welcome back! Glad DH will be with you for awhile! Your pictures on fb are so cute to see. Silly AF coming right after breast feeding! Cd 10 for me and AF just left...longest AF to date I believe. Because I didn't ovulate until day 22 I think we are gonna chill out until I see us getting closer. I did get wondfos so will start doing those in a couple days. Not looking forward to peeling in a cup again :) I can't believe you are ttc again! Hopefully DH is around when needed.

Sorry Jess for the insurance issues. I can't believe they can do that especially with the issues going on. They usually have sliding scale mental health places...meaning they go based off the income in your household. That. Might be something to look into?

AFM AF just ended finally thank god. Waiting for doc to call is torture because it makes me nervous, I wish the nurse could say results are good she will call you soon. Oh well let's hope for the best because no one can change the outcome. I worry about my LP now so I want to talk to her about it too.
Anyway I have to get ready for work!

Have a good Monday/ good week ladies!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I'm still here, just not much to report. Just testing out HCG, OPK had finally gone negative so Ill be testing soon. I normally O around CD 17. If I use the D&C as CD1 Im at 11 now. Im still getting Brown ick when I wipe though. Not enough to wear anymore then a liner but enough to be gross and annoyed.


----------



## lilesMom

leslie fingers for good doc results, so annoying when they make u wait.
its no biggie to them . they never think of us biting our finger nails at home xxx
hope u hear really soon, x
ur so right to relax now, when u know u Ov late no point in wearing yourselves out before ahnd with too much bd :) xxx
i dont even really celebrate paddys day anymore and im irish , hee hee
its just another excuse to drink really . 
and i dont drink at all anymore, havent in 2 yrs now. 
much happier and a bit healthier without it :)
when simon is older il go back to celebrating cos he will be in the parades :)


----------



## lilesMom

mommyof2peas said:


> I'm still here, just not much to report. Just testing out HCG, OPK had finally gone negative so Ill be testing soon. I normally O around CD 17. If I use the D&C as CD1 Im at 11 now. Im still getting Brown ick when I wipe though. Not enough to wear anymore then a liner but enough to be gross and annoyed.

i didnt get af for 5.5 weeks after d and c hon. 
dont be surprised if cd 1 isnt d and c.
ur cycle can go all funky for a few months after it.
i think i would use neg hcg as cd1, but its only my guess. 
i think i bled for about a week and a half ish , 
i cant fully remember now but i didnt get af for 5.5 weeks anyway cos i was worrying it may not appear at all .
i think thats why they tell u wait cos u can get ur hopes up that ur preg at a time ur very fragile emotionallly anyway.
u can totally get preg now but just bear in mind 'late af' doesnt mean u def are, cos it could arrive anytime.
not trying to put u off or make u feel down , 
im just trying to pre warn u in case u get hopes up and dashed xxx
hope u get bfp first try hon, it can happen xxx
my sil had 3 mc . 
after her third she got preg right away , that lil girl is now 2.5 :)
she also has a 1.5 yr old and 5 month old :)
so it can happen successfully too xxx
hope ur holding up ok hon xxx :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

simon got 2 ankle casts and a stander today. 
his casts are bright purple, they r super cute.
they look like ski boots :)
he will wear the 2 in the stander for strength and build up to wearing one all nt on his right foot. 
first day in ages no seizure 
had 2 last nt though, hope meds are working now. 

love to all xxx
hope ye r all well xxx

elena , are u here :) xxx
hope ur ok lisa hon, is it tomro?
like the girls im confused with times :)


----------



## Lisa85

This time tomorrow ladies ill be checked into the hospital getting ready for Elena's arrival. C section should be sometime in the morning so around 25-28 hours from this message i think. I have to get there at 6am and they said i have to wash my hair before so that means ill have to get up at like 4am. Oh well I'm sure i won't be able to sleep anyways. My OH is finally full of excitement rather than terror!! So excited!
Ill update ASAP!

Laura, glad things are starting to look up for Simon. hopefully he keeps improving from now. :hugs:

Leslie, Hope you get the results soon. Waiting is so annoying!! 

Bethany, Very close!! Tomorrow is the day. Got a doctor appointment and blood tests to do today so hopefully the day goes fast.

Jess, i wish i could give you some Australia health care system. Its not fair that Natalie can't get the help she needs over there easily. Im not sure exactly what Obama is trying to introduce but lets hope it works soon and the US health care system can treat everyone like it should. You should move to Australia or the UK. she will get treated no worries... most likely for free!!

Angel, that sounds horrible. How can the power be out for that long!! must be very hard with P. I remember when i was a kid there was an explosion at the gas plant here and we didn't have gas for two weeks in the middle of winter. That was hard enough with no hot showers or heating but the power would be so much worse!!

Jen, Sorry you're having trouble finding a job. Are you looking for something specific or just anything? Happy 9 months Zoey!! Has her ear infection cleared up now?

Amy, :hugs: to you!! Hope you had a good weekend!!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck Lisa. 
Enjoy ur first and lots more cuddles ;-) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

He had another longish one there a bit ago. 
Thought we were gonba get a day with none.
Doh!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

we had a good nt, only one mild one at 3 this morn.
he is quite sleepy though . 
better sleepy than awake and cranky i suppose.
hoping its startin to work properly now, sleepy should pass within 10 days hopefully. 
the house is boring while he is sleeping though :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies, 
Have to get going to work so apologize for the quick self centered post. I'm slightly bumming ( can't wait until I stop saying that!) and I need some thoughts if any of you have been through this. DH's SA came back with mixed reviews. The main issue she saw is that the good spermies are being blocked by the bad ones so the good ones are having trouble getting through. She is recommending a specialist and IUI because of this. Now we want to do everything necessary but as I explained to her we can't afford to. I am still paying d and c bills without much success. She was understanding and next cycle I will start clomid day 5-9 and prog levels day 21... 2 or 3 cycles as she hopes maybe then we won't need to go further. So now I am thinking knowing this that this month will be a bust. I am hopeful for clomid but still worried because I wonder how this will fix his issues. If clomid fails ,we have to look at other options and she wants another SA done as she doesn't always trust one sample. Anyone have any thoughts on clomid and experiences they may have heard or gone through? I was hoping for other results but there is nothing we can do. I had forgotten to ask her about my lube based on results so I need to call her back and see today. At this point though it seems to be the only thing that helps with pain.
Someone please help me put a positive spin on what I am feeling.


Lisa also wanted to wish you the best of luck and tell you I am thinking of you!


----------



## jen435

hey ladies trying to sneak a message in before zoey screams. shes teething and even with teethers frozen celery sticks a little tylenol and orajel. shes always in tears :( idk if ear infections gone either shes still tugging. all this BF and still gets these :(

laura did u see about how cannabis is helpping children with seizures? i watched a special on the news station the other night. ur simon is such a handsome boy and ur both so strong for everything he goes through&#9825;&#9825;

bethany hurray dh will be home booo for another traveling job later thou. wisdom teeth i hope that goes easy and heals well for u&#9825; look forward to updates :) as for ttc yes we are but i havent had af yet so figure i cant get pregnant til af comes back right? how many days did af come after your last pump? im so scared to stop pumping. i love bf and afraid to give it up bc its my snuggle time with zoey.

elena will be here!! i hope all goes well lisa&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; cant wait for updates

leslie not at all weird. i hope its urs and amys lucky month!!&#9825;

i have a ton to write to angel jess amy leslie etc but zoey needs me. ill try to get back on to write.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie sorry I'm a bit ignorant about clomid.
Hope the girls can help u.
I'm not sure how bad sperm hinder good ones either.
Isn't it good that he does hve good ones. 
All it takes is one in the right place xx
Hoping u get bfp this month and doesn't need Clomid xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen u can get preg with no af while bf.
Happened my sis.
She was 4 months preg before she knew xx
Havent seen about cannabis. But don't think il be giving it to Simon ;-)
He might use it as excuse later ;-)
Teething really sucks. 
Poor zoey. X


----------



## lilesMom

Simon tugs his ears from teething too.
But if her crying never eases with pain relief. Could syill be her ears


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie pulls her ears too. I have seen darker than normal ear wax at times, but when I took her to the emergency they checked her ears and they were fine. Still no teeth and she is definitely getting fussy. She now hates her crib. She is always pulling up, standing, and trying to walk and she keeps bumping her head in her crib. Its so scarey. No matter how careful I am the second I turn my back she is standing and almost falling over.:nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, anxiously awaiting baby news!!

Hi ladies!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Made it home! I tried posting pictures of the drive way, but it said file too large. I'll try again...you can see the tail of my nieces car in it the pic (if it post).

Real quick, I'm guessing Baby Elana is here now...happy birthday! :cake: 

Laura, how long before the meds kick in and slow/stop the seizures? 

Jen ~ Poor Zoey. Ear infection and teething pains, ouch! 

Leslie ~ I'm with you on I don't see how giving you Clomid helps DH's swimmers not attack each other? Was there something he could take? Maybe the Clomid is to increase odds by more follies = potential for more eggs to be caught by the rogue swimmer who gets through :shrug:

Peas ~ My RE said once HCG drops you get spotting, followed by actual period, so maybe you can catch that eggy! It always took me 2-3 cycles post mc's to conceive again. Good luck!!

Bethany, Jess ~ :hugs: to the girls!

Amy ~ :dust: thinking of you.

I'm pooped, being without power was tough, my sister had to work all weekend (a hospital had to have nurses). Her DH is a great guy, very worried for me, so I did all I could to keep P happy and out of the way...very very challenging, but will make for a great story one day! The ice storm of 2014. I think I told you my sister's driveway is a mile long, here is a shot of them putting a new pole in (original pole and live wires were on her drive/road = very dangerous).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Amy, from the looks of your chart you've not been feeling well. Hope you are better!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thinking about you and Elena, Lisa! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

You guys, Lisa's rainbow is so beautiful <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Birthday Elena!! :hugs: and:kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

hurray must go on fb :)

angel im thinking htey should have stopped by now, hosp app next week.
he had 21 min one today again , his meds have been increased to beyond what she intialy wanted him on, thinking she may have to try different med, will see next week.

thank god they fixed ur sis electrics xxx
is def really dangerous x
r u home now? 

love to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies!! Quick update to let you know she's here and perfect!! She was 3.2kg and 50cm long. C section went pretty much smoothly although I'll give you all the details when I'm feeling up to it. I'm in a lot of pain and Elena isn't feeding very well so far. Apparently that's common with c section babies. I'm so exhausted and doing anything is really painful. 
She is absolutely affordable and perfect though! Very happy!! 
I'll post some better pics when I can get on my laptop.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Welcome to the world baby Elena!! Congratulations Lisa!! Big :hugs: to you and sweet Elena!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats Lisa! She's beautiful... Enjoy time with her


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats Lisa. She is gorgeous. 
Babies often dont feed well at first.
They will look after her and make sure she is ok until she gets the hang of it.
Hope u feel better soon xxx 
Congrats again. Enjoy ur cuddles x


----------



## mommylov

congrats Lisa!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congratulations Lisa. Elana will be feeding like a champ in no time! My sister said LO's born early often have a hard go at first. FX'd your pain is easing up. 

Laura ~ I hope Simon is well. Poor buddy having long episodes...must be quite frustrating. 

We went to My Gym yesterday. The tiny tykes program (7-10 month olds) is sweet...we'll be going once a week just to get out of the house and interact w/ other babies the same age. I see now that Pierce really is a big boy, he is so much bigger than the others. He doesn't crawl like they do, but my boy can eat! Hehe! They commented, "He must have a big daddy," yes he does. :flower: Trying to get Pierce back on a schedule and in his crib, that trip to NC still has him off :sigh: And he has a tooth coming in. It must have broke last night. He was chewing my hand and I felt something sharp...the tip is emerging! :toothbrush:

Hi ladies :wave:

Amy & Leslie :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Did you say when you plan to start the OPKs? What did you decide about Clomid? How is your DH about giving a second sample? Sorry for so many questions...hope I didn't miss if you've already said this.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I hope bfing is going better. I wish I could have bf Sophie, but that week in the nicu messed everything up. I never got much breast milk, not even from pumping. Btw, Elena is a great size, I believe she is just over 7 lbs, correct? Imagine if you made it 40 weeks, she most likely would have been over 8 lbs.!! I guess we have another big baby to add to the group, but most important she is healthy!! Hopefully one day you can post pics of her here. How is your OH doing? I'm sure Elena will be daddies little girl. :hugs:

Angel, once I logged in and showed my mom Pierce's pic. When I told her how old he was she was surprised. She said, "His dad must be a huge guy, well over 6 ft!!" Lol. I said, he is actually. He really does look robust (strong and healthy). Thats how they call Sophie too, robust. I consider it a compliment because along with being big babies, they look healthy. I can't even buy Sophie a walker, she is too tall for even the tallest setting, which is weird because she's not 32 in. yet, but has very long legs, she fits length of 18 months pants perfectly now. Oh, and her thighs are too huge, they get stuck in the walker seats and also her jumperoo.haha!! Btw, I see Pierce is enjoying being on his tummy now. They say crawling or the manner in which they crawl is not important, as long as they interact well and show interest in toys or make attempts in getting those toys. 

Laura, hope Simon is doing good and having less episodes. Have any recent pics?? Hope his teething pain is doing better. Sophie has been quite irritable and not sleeping well at night. Those little teeth just don't wanna break through!

Hi Bethany and Jen!! :wave: 

Hi Leslie!! Sorry about the sa results, but dh still has healthy swimmers also, correct? It only takes one of those little healthy guys to get through, so I'd say you and dh still have a great chance!

Hi Amy, hope your doing good hon! I'm gonna go and check your thread to see how you are doing. :kiss:

Well ladies, Sophie has started cruising. She crawls excellently, but she is jumping straight over to walking. Yikes!! She is obsessed with trying to walk! Poor thing has already bumped her head a few times in her crib!! She always wants to be standing and is attempting to walk. It scares the hell out of me!!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, no experience on clomid but it could yield multiples. Which would be amazing! My husband says to also see if he is getting any zinc in his diet or through vitamins. It is good for sperm. DH used to take it regularly. Can't hurt right? There may be other supplements too. I will be sure to look into this more later for you! 

Amy, how is this cycle going? How is acupuncture? I hope that you aren't still sick.

Jessica, uh oh! Are you chasing Sophie around all day now? :)

Angel, the gym sounds like fun! And Lorelei is normally bigger than her peers too. She has one friend around the same size but the kid is long with a big head! 

Laura, how is your family doing?

Jen, same for you! How is the job hunting too?

CD 6 here and AF is gone. That first PP period wasn't anything scary. Can't wait to get back into the TTC groove again. Just hope that my husband is around for BD. Can't this month though as I am getting my wisdom teeth extracted. 
I'm actually going to need to have fillings done 3 weeks after my extraction. Do you guys think I should wait 2 cycles before TTC?


----------



## Storked

Oh and Lisa, I can't imagine how difficult it is to recover from a C-section but I want to let you know that it will get better. Promise. In the meantime I know that you are enjoying Elena.
Soon you will be looking back at her newborn pictures and getting misty eyed because they grow so quickly. The newborn stage feels like it is gone in a blink.


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/58f955602614687e3837d7c4de73b18e_zps6faccae2.jpg

Also will share a pic since I haven't in a while. We bought L a high chair even though we aren't doing solids until 6 months. She likes to sit in it with her rattles and watch me wash the dishes. This kid is getting big!


----------



## aaronswoman79

How adorable is Lorelei. I love her long hair sticking up in th back. She is a cutie! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sophia is cruising...oh boy she is really taking off! I bet she is just trying to catch her big sisters!

Laura ~ How is Simon taking to his leg cast and stander?

Bethany ~ Look at that baby girl! Too sweet! She is all smiles, so precious! As for ttc, I understand waiting until after your wisdom teeth are out (so you can take the pain meds), but why wait 2 cycles? I say strike while that iron is hot, especially if your DH is around :bunny:. 

Hope everyone has a great Paddy's Day Weekend! Going to attempt to put P in his crib, he has been asleep next to me for +30 min! G'nite (maybe!).


----------



## xoxo4angel

I just signed up for Citrus Lane (monthly age appropriate packages). Have any of you heard of it? It'll be like Christmas once a month! :xmas10:

I'm also on the hunt for a good flouride free infant toothpaste...thought I'd see if y'all had any suggestions? Jack & Jill is supposed to be good (an Aussie product Lisa).


----------



## jen435

angel jack n jill is great flouride free tp! i recommend it! 

lisa congrats! elena is gorgeous! i hope ur recovery goes ok. strong mommy&#9825;

laura its not addictive. its a liquid. its safer then antiseizure meds. they take thc out of plant. i hope simon out grows it thou. hes sooo cute!

jess a cruiser straight to walking!!?! wow how advanced! :)

bethany lorelie is gorgeous and looks sooo happy with daddy! so glad hes home! enjoy!&#9825;

leslie and amy cheering u on! bfps must be coming. we need two miracle babies&#9825;


----------



## jen435

i feel like i havent any me time. starting to get sad aboutit too.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey 
Was at a wedding yest.
Um caught up but will post properly tomoro xxx
Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Jen! Love that you're our resident hygienist! Sorry you aren't getting any you-time :hugs: Better weather is just around the corner, sunshine should cheer you up!

Laura ~ Do the children get to go to weddings as well? 

Leslie & Amy :bunny: :dust: :bunny:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel. Yup.
No way would I let simon with anyone.he was goid as gold.
I can feel edge in 2 places on Simons lower gums.
So I think he has 2 teeth? 
He wont let me check upper gums.
Mom said if it was still below gum I wouldn't feel ir
I thought I would know when he got teeth.
Kinda thought it woyld be obvious but..... ;-)
We r in good form.
He still having episodes 
Hve hosp wed.


----------



## lilesMom

I didnt post much for few days cos I was gloomy.
Mom fell from epulepsy and got black eye and stitches on her forehead.
She is ok but battered ;-)
The weddung and getting dressed up and out of house cheered me up.
Tired now though.
Snuggled in bed with munchkin.


----------



## mommyof2peas

Hey all, sorry I haven't been posting. I've kinda lost the need to post, not really sure where I belong. I took my daughter out on her birthday yesterday to get her hair done since she is 12 I also got my hair done and my eyebrows done, I needed to feel female again, pretty. 

On the plus side the last couple days have been pretty good. I feel like I have more energy. I got a BFN on a digi Friday. I have mixed feelings, one one side Im excited the next BFP I see will be real, on the other side Im sad my baby is forever all the way gone. 

I've been getting cramps. but my OPK is still pretty light. I normally O around cd 17-18 and Im on 14 now so we will see
 



Attached Files:







1017722_745873442099109_186851966_n.jpg
File size: 51.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lisa85

Hey Ladies,
Im home and feeling somewhat alive today!! Apologies if anything doesn't make sense... my brain still doesn't work.

So day of birth... we went in for the c section quite early at about 8:30 am. Took a bit longer than a normal c section but everything went well. Everyone was very calm in the operating theatre. The doctors were really nice. There was like 25 people in the room which was a little overwhelming but only a few of them ever talked to me so i barely knew they were there. I lost about 1.1 litres of blood which is a lot but not enough for a transfusion. She barely cried when she came out but she was happy and healthy and i got to see her about 5 minutes later. They tried to put her on me on the table but it didn't really work so Dad held her for the hour i think it took them to close me up. They had a bit of trouble removing the extra bit of placenta but all is fine. The gave me an extra strong drug to contract my uterus which made me projectile vomit across the room (p.s is very hard to throw up laying down with nothing in your stomach!! :haha:)

Healing is going a lot better than what i thought. Im barely on any pain meds and they are just weak ones. I have excess separation of my stomach muscles so i need physio for that.

We ended up having to supplement her with formula because she wouldn't latch and my supply wasn't good. I have a few things stacked up against me breastfeeding... excess blood loss, slightly inverted nipples, breast implants and she was very mucousy from being a c section baby. Now on day 5 we have a 1 1/2 hour feeding routine every 4 hours which consists of trying to breastfeed, giving her expressed milk from last feed express and giving her a top up of formula as required and then expressing for next feed. This morning though we have had the best feed yet... first time i got her to latch on the right side and my milk supply is finally coming in good.

And my angel.... well she is the best thing that has ever happened to me. I could not be happier. She is just perfect!!!! Besides for the difficulties feeding she is the best. She just sleeps until feed times. She only cries if she can't latch and not very much. She is so calm and happy and beautiful!!!
She was 3.2kg (7pounds) they said if she went full term she probably would have been 4kg (9pounds).

I now know i have the best fiance in the world!! He has been so amazing through all of this. He's so hands and and is taking care of everything. Even the midwives were saying how amazing he was. I would be an absolute mess right now without him. Because of him everything is going well and mum and baby and happy!

Heres some pics of Elena Emily!! <3
 



Attached Files:







minutesafterbirth.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7









milkdrunk.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 7









proudmum.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 7









sleeping.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5









dadandelena.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aaronswoman79

Mommyof2peas, so sorry for your loss. :nope: It is good that you got to have time for you and your daughter, we all need a little girl time once in a while. You and your daughter are gorgeous and your children look so lovely in your avatar pic. I have 3 daughters, my oldest is turning 14 on Thursday of next week. My middle daughter is 8 and my youngest is almost 9 months old. I lost my 4th little girl in August of 2012 when I was 19 weeks along. :nope: Very very hard time, had to give birth to her and everything but had no little girl to take home. The reassuring thing is even though I was so far along when I miscarried, I got pregnant just 2 months later. It was a tough pregnancy, had a placental abruption at 36.5 weeks (nothing to do with my prior mc) so they did an emergency induction, but thank God she is doing great now. I am sure you will be blessed with your rainbow baby in no time. So sorry for the pain you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I must sincerely say that Elena is one of the most beautiful newborns I have laid eyes on. She is absolutely gorgeous reminds me of those pictures of cherub babies! And the pic with your OH and Elena is priceless! And what a healthy weight! They are right, Elena probably would have been 9lbs!! I am so happy the c-section went smoothly and you didn't need a transfusion. Its great that you are healing so well and don't feel bad about supplementing, you have been through a lot this past week with a major operation and with all of the blood loss. Great that you are making such an effort to bf. :hugs: and congratulations on your precious Elena.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I am so sorry for the rough time your mother is having. Does she live close to you? Is she on any medicine for the epilepsy? It must have been scary to fall and end up needing stitches. :nope: I hope she has a speedy recovery. So, did Simon have fun at the wedding? I'm sure he got tons of attention. As for the teeth, I can't even feel edges of teeth in Sophie's mouth but I can see the 2 bottom teeth just starting to break through. I can see 2 swollen bumps on her upper gums but thats all, no teeth yet. She gets mad when I try and check so I am thinking the area is probably sore and tender. Her personality had totally changed this week. She is unusually irritable, extremely active, she only wants to stand and try to walk and she seems to be a dare devil. On top of everything else, she is refusing naps and having a tough time going to sleep. I am thinking the teething is partly to blame but also since she is very mobile she just wants to explore everything she can. Gosh I hope our los get their teeth soon! :hugs: to you and Simon!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I just had a huge message for you and bnb logged me out!! Grrrrr!! Yay to Simon getting his first tooth. Sounds like he is handing teething very well! Sophie has no sharp edges whatsoever. But boy does she chew everything in site. She has a thing for shoes. I keep catching her taking off her shoes and attempting to chew them. She throws a fit when I take the shoes away. Maybe I should try to find a teether that looks like a shoe.lol. She is also fascinated by tv controlers and wants to play with them, she gets a tantrum when I take it away. Maybe I should find a baby toy version of a tv controler? Haha. Oh and thank you for the suggestion on the Citrus Lane care packages. I think I will order one for Sophie. :hugs: to you and Simon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, sorry you haven't had time for yourself. I understand completely how you feel. I have been neglecting myself the past years. Try to find time for yourself hon, you need time for you. Its very important. Everybody needs a break once in a while. Do you have anybody who can babysit Zoey so you and your dh can have a date night or so you can have some time for yourself? :hugs: to you and Zoey!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I hope your having a peaceful weekend with your dh. Are you going to use the opks this cycle? How is he feeling with the sa results? Are you going to start clomid or continue without medicine? This might sound a little weird, but I heard that if a man "unloads" like 2 days before bding, it could help with the swimmer count. Not sure if there is any truth to that but I guess its possible? Fx for you and your dh this cycle and big :hugs: for you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I hope you are recovering well from the flu and that you will be all better again for ttc time. Looks like you are a few days away from ov time. Are you going to see the acu lady before that? She really seems to know what she is doing. So happy for the good chemistry between both of you, she really seems to care for you and want to help you to get closer to having your rainbow baby. :hugs: hon!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie has become a handful ladies!! She has really taken off and is determined to learn to walk. Of course I don't expect that to happen for a little while yet. She just seems to want to take off. She is going through another major growth spurt. Bought some 18 month levis and Gymboree outfits, much to short and tight. Now I need to exchange them for 24 month sizes!! This baby is getting huge. Its cute to see my mom holding Sophie because she is very petite (under 5'2'') and she makes Sophie look like this giant baby!! Haha. She is into size 4 and 5 shoes now! Babies grow so fast. Its amazing! Its scary to see her try and walk because she is very reckless and if she decides she doesn't want to stand anymore she just throws her back and I have to constantly be right there with her and ready to catch her so she doesn't get hurt.:nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

We are going on a vacay again. This morning we are taking off to another beach town and staying at a nice hotel. I already bought the girls new swim suits and high spf and hat for Sophie. She is quite fair so I am scared of what the harmful uv rays will do. Any of you have any suggestions on good sunscreens? I have Neutrogena for babies, 60spf. Do any of you know of a better sunscreen? :hugs: to all! Talk to you all in a few days! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Mommy 2 peas 
Hugs. Glad u had a nice girlie day.
Ye look fab xx
Its tough after mmc. 
U want it over then when it is. 
It leaves u feeling weird and a bit lost.
Xx 
Fx for soon TTC xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa huge congrats. 
Sorry u lost blood.
U must feel a bit weak as well as sore.
But elena is adorable and worth it xxx 
Huge congrats xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess. Hey xx
Hve fun on hols. 
I dunno on sunscreen. 
Been wondering same myself cos I'm allergic to everything ;-)
Yeah mt mom is only a few mins in car away.
Havent seem her since fall cos of the weddung though. 
Happy hols xx


----------



## lilesMom

Stupid allergies gone bananas.
They always do when I sleep elsewhere.
Oh well.
Was fun ;-)
Feel like I'm getting flu but it's only allergy. 

Love to all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura how is Simon doing? You are right, he looks adorable with the casts. He also looks so happy in the fb pics you post! So sorry about your mom. I understand feeling gloomy :( is there a way you can do something for yourself? I know often time to self and destressing can really do the trick!

Angel I'm glad you are finally home! Weather can be so obnoxious ! And to think spring starts this week. I appreciate all of your questions because I see how much you care. I spoke with doc about idea of clomid and I will post an update below because I understand more now. I started OPKs cd 13 and realized I wanted to keep them to compare. My experience with wondfos so far has been that after the 5 min mark it isn't as readable as they say. Waiting 10-15 min makes it much clearer. I wonder if anyone else has had this as well? Anyway so far they are still light but we did start BDing yesterday for real. I will start clomid day 5-9 of my next cycle ( unless a BFP decides to come first of course!). DH isn't thrilled about another sample and doc said to wait. If clomid is not successful we will do another sample. It isn't covered by insurance and is around $175 so another reason to wait on it.
That gym class sounds too cute. I bet it is great watching pierce with other babies. I really can't get over the avatar you have <3 what is citrus lane?

Thank you Jess! Yes DH has good swimmers also. My brain is having a hard time focusing on the good but I am trying :) a swimmer did get through before. I did start OPKs as I found it helpful last time. Will start clomid day 5 of next cycle. DH says he is ok about results but I know better. Good thing is that he isn't giving up and being negative. He does throw in " I knew the issue was me" here and there and has a hard time talking about it. Sophia is getting very curious and mobile huh? I can't just imagine how happy she must be though. How is her reflux. Hope your other girls are doing well.

Bethany thanks for the suggestion on zinc. I do have to research what may be good and DH is willing to take whatever us needed. Multiples aren't a bad thought at this point! Lorelei is so cute. I always enjoy seeing her fb pictures. Good luck with the wisdom teeth. I remember those days...all 4'out at once and of course they had to get infected. Lots of ice cream, mashed potatoes, and scrambled eggs haha :) as for ttc I would say go with what your heart says. If you feel you and DH are ready why not go for it.

Jen so sorry you haven't had time to yourself. I saw you had date night the other night. I hope that was helpful and you feel a tad better about things. Are you also ttc your second? I know you mentioned it a while back.

Mommyof2peas I'm sorry for how you are feeling. I know we've all been there and it is very difficult. Glad you are able to have time with your daughter. Looks like you have 4 kids? It took me a tiny bit over 6 weeks to get AF after d and c so your cycle may be different. The OPKs may be registering some leftover HCG. I hope , for your sake, that you will get AF on time and move forward.

Lisa congrats again! Elena is gorgeous and I hope you are enjoying every min! Glad to hear how great DH is being as well. Take it easy and I hope that you heal quickly!

Amy I hope you are feeling better and the flu has left the building! I know we are close in cycle again. Are you still doing accu? Thinking of you as always. Come on BFPs! Amy and I deserve this so much <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

AFM spoke with doc on Wednesday and feel so much better. She didn't know much about supplements because she is an obgyn but suggested speaking with a urologist for DH or doing research. She told me going the clomid route is absolutely the best route to go. Because of our age and amount of time trying she wouldn't break the bank just yet. The clomid should give me better quality and more eggs that will hopefully give a better chance for the good spermies. Will also regulate my cycle a bit which is obviously needed at this point. Talked to her about my lube and although I conceived using it she recommended using preseed just during fertile days to give a better chancel we just started with that and so far It has been ok. As long as DH doesn't last too long I am good because after awhile I get the pelvic pain and it becomes tough. We both took off vacation days to spend time together and it happens to fall during fertile time ( as long as it is the same as last month!). So here's hoping the relaxing and more time to bd is helpful. I also talked to her about amount of bd ( every day versus every other )and position because I was curious. She seems to think that a lot of what I have read has been much if a myth and I should do what is comfortable and less stressful for me. I think that is it. But I do feel much better about things. Should get the results in the mail soon as well so I will be able to see the amount and everything else that I can't recall.
Hopefully clomid does the trick if my BFP doesn't happen this time around. I am just worried about side effects but can't do much about it.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie thanks. 
I'm not gloomy now.
Thats why I'm back ;-)
Tine alone isn't an option.
No one elSe is allowed hve Simon ;-)
In case he mneeds rescue meds. 
The trip put for weddung did the trick.

Hope u get ur bfp and dont need more docs and tests
Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ Elana is stunning! Soo beautiful! Congratulations, glad you are on the mend. Sounds like you have a feeding schedule. Kudos on your diligence and hard work! They are so worth it xoxo

Jess ~ Enjoy your night away! What fun the girls must have on these trips! PS Sorry DD1 isn't passing her grade, does her selective mutism influence teachers one way or the other?

Laura ~ Yay for the wedding pulling you out of the dumps! So very sorry about your Mother :hugs: how scary that must have been.

Peas ~ Love the pic of you and your DD! 

Leslie ~ I hope your time off with your DH is stress free and preseed works it's magic! 

I'll be back, Mom is in town...not enough time in a day lately!


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Angel, I just had a huge message for you and bnb logged me out!! Grrrrr!! Yay to Simon getting his first tooth. Sounds like he is handing teething very well! Sophie has no sharp edges whatsoever. But boy does she chew everything in site. She has a thing for shoes. I keep catching her taking off her shoes and attempting to chew them. She throws a fit when I take the shoes away. Maybe I should try to find a teether that looks like a shoe.lol. She is also fascinated by tv controlers and wants to play with them, she gets a tantrum when I take it away. Maybe I should find a baby toy version of a tv controler? Haha. Oh and thank you for the suggestion on the Citrus Lane care packages. I think I will order one for Sophie. :hugs: to you and Simon.

It's sweet that the boys (Simon & Pierce) are getting their teeth. Makes Pierce a bit fussier than normal though. Pierce tries to get the remotes too, I just distract him as I swap it out for something he can have. I suppose it's easier to do a switch a roo w/ a baby who isn't mobile yet! He likes to gnaw in the bottom of empty water bottles...all of these toys and an empty bottle of Fiji keeps him content for ages! Ha. Hope Sophie likes Citrus Lane, I'm expecting our first package in April!


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Leslie ~ wondfo's: I never really went by the 5 min rule. It prob was 10 min when I'd officially read one, but there was no mistaking the "dark as, or darker" line when the time came! And the Clomid makes sense now. I hope you don't have to experience Clomid, fingers crossed you are blessed instead by the side effects of pregnancy! It's nice to have a contingency plan though. 

Come on AF, beat feet and lets get Amy & Leslie some St Paddy's day babies!


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies, just had a quick read through. I'm sure if get down feeding and jumping on the forum at the same time pretty soon. 

Thank you all for your kind words! :hugs:

So we are successfully breast feeding on both sides now and it's agony!! Lol. Can wait till these nipples toughen up. No more supplementing and no more pumping at this point. 
We are still waking her every 4 hours to feed. She doesn't seem to get up on her own other than make a few noises. Not sure if we should be letting her go longer but my boobs couldn't handle any longer at the moment. 

I have a 4 finger stomach muscle separation up the top of my stomach so that's going to take a while to recover. 

I'm getting the baby blues at sundown every day since I've been home. It's just horrible. It's strange coz everything is going really well and I'm really happy the rest of the day and night but for this few hours and sundown all just feels hopeless and I ball my eyes out. :(

Anyways I'll try get on during the day to reply to people properly. 
Hope you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Ignore my spelling mistakes... My brain left the planet while pregnant and now it's left the universe! Haha


----------



## lilesMom

I'm gonba scream.
Big post for y Lisa and it's gone.
Pgone is being thrown out window soon
Crying it totally normal.
Our hormones crash after bubs.
I cried lots. It took me 4-6 weeks to feel more normal.
I got better each week.
Hugs. Rest as much as u can.
Especially for first month xxx


----------



## lilesMom

So Simon was amazingly goid at the wedding
But due to change in routine he has woken in middle of nt last 2 nts.
First nt fir hour and Half.
Last nt for 2 hrs. Arggh
So not worth any change to his routine.
He is a great lil guy though in fairness to him.
Love to all.
Happy paddys day xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I was told dont let bub sleep longer than 5 hrs in row at nt and 4 by day xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for successful BFing Lisa! Feed every 3-4 hours when trying to establish milk. And that's start to start time (meaning if you nurse 12-12:45, next time should be at 4). I'm so very jealous, Pierce was up every 2 hours on his own accord! Elana is a good baby! And that muscle tear sounds awful!! You're a a trooper!

Happy St Paddy's!

Laura ~ I hate when their schedules are off! Almost time for his hospital visit! 

Amy ~ How are you? How's acu? 

Leslie :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

ur so good with dates angel xxx
how do u keep up with us all so well :)
dates and time r not my forte :)
how r ye doin?

love to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

bit of a weird qs, i know should just go to doc and get it checked but i dont want to waste money if not needed.
i havent expressed for 6 month, but my right boob (the one i got blocked duct and mastisis in ) has never been right.
i still have hard sore patch on it closer to under my arm, where the blocked duct lead to, 
its gettin sore now.
would it be excruciating if i had an abcess?
half thinkin it may be?
i have been a bit fluy but i caught a virus thingy and my allergies are playing up so im not sure.
anyone ever know anyone who had an abcess?
there is nothing visible really on skin, slight red patch but nothing much, 
that could be from me poking at it :)


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, thanks for the info. She is starting to stir at more like 3.5 hours now which is ok with me coz my boobs are so full by then i need to feed her despite the agony my nipples are in.
Glad simon was good at the wedding but annoying it throws off your schedule. Ive missed so much... how is he going with seizures?

Angel, Elena is an amazing baby so far. She barely cries and sleeps pretty well as long as her arms are swaddled in tight. As soon as she gets them out she starts to fuss a little.

Everyone else... ill try keep up from now. My brain isn't functioning enough to read all the stuff i missed. Im really trying to start doing things i did before i had her so i can feel as normal as possible. I think that will really help with my baby blues. I managed to get through tonights sundown without crying. I definitely didn't feel good but i kept it at bay. Hopefully i can keep it up.
We have Elenas newborn photoshoot on Friday. Im excited but a little anxious about travelling that far (1 hour) with her and having to feed on the go so she's settled for the shoot.
We had the midwife out to our house today and Elena has put on 70grams (2.4oz) in 2 days. She's doing so well considering we had so much trouble with feeding at first.

Anyways :hugs: everyone! hope you all have good day!


----------



## lilesMom

aw she is thriving :) xx
thats great hon. 
enjoy photo shoot, 
hope trip goes smoothly xx
im sure it will.
glad u had a better day.
crying really is all part of it, 
i def cried lots of times. 
mostly form sheer tiredness :) xx
ur sore , tired and adjusting, dont stress about feeling a bit blue sometimes xx
he is still having seizures, mostly milder. 
hosp app tomro so we will see what next plan is. 
xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa those baby blues are par for course...it's the sudden drop in hormones that causes it. I had a time shaking the blues, glad yours is becoming controllable. Elena (I may have been misspelling it, my grandma's middle name was Elana, sorry!) will do just fine at her photo shoot. Just feed her before you go, even if it's before her next feeding is due, I think of it like I'm topping the baby off ;) Can't wait to see her pics!

Laura ~ Can't say I'm really good with my own appointments, but I make an effort to keep up with the LO's important dates. 

Jess ~ How was your trip? Are you ok? 

Amy, Leslie ~ Any +ve OPKs or getting closer? Hope this finds you in good spirits :hugs:

:wave: ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

We're good here, just so tired. I wasn't prepared for teething to cause multiple mid night wake ups. My DH is going to be in for a big surprise when he finds we have a new bed mate! He is super cuddly! That being said, I really miss my DH :sad2:


----------



## lilesMom

it does wreck u angel doesnt it.
im feeling it now too,
cant remember last nts sleep i had.
also never get to cuddle oh anymore, 
let alone bd :)
im in a funk again today, 
simon has had lots of long episodes today.
we both hve virus so both cranky and crabby.
least we see consultant tomoro.
better to hve bad day before than after.


----------



## lilesMom

hurry home angels dh xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm thinking of caving and getting the amber necklace...it's supposed to help with teething :shrug: 

Thinking of you all mwah! xoxo


----------



## Lisa85

Cluster feeding with agony nipples!! How on earth do I get through this??????? I don't want to give up but this is unbearable.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura glad you are feeling better! Today is hospital day? Keep us updated! Feel better. Boooo to virus :(

Angel nice that your mom is in town :) I am sure the help and company is good. When is DH back? So far preseed is doing better than I thought! I am wondering if the vitamin e suppositories are helping with pain...bonus!

Lisa sounds like you are doing well despite some difficulty. Sorry I can't answer much about breast feeding. Call the doc maybe? They may have pointers. Makes complete sense to cry as the hormones crash but glad it is getting easier.

Jess how is your vacation?
Jen hope you are doing well
Amy thinking of you...come on let this be our month!
Bethany hope all is well with you and Lorelei 

AFM I just ordered this from gnc online: 
https://www.gnc.com/Daily-Wellness-Company-FertilityBlend-for-Men/product.jsp?productId=2134277
It was almost 50% off when I ordered so got two. Supposed to help DH. If you read the reviews some are silly but some seriously talk about fertility treatments and the fact that sperm got better after taking this. Can't hurt, all natural! If we got it and don't need it not a bit deal. I can't take the women's because it says can't mix with clomid.
Everything with bd going ok for this month because of time off. OPKs getting darker but not there yet. Hoping it isn't later than day 22 but we will see

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Cluster feeding with agony nipples!! How on earth do I get through this??????? I don't want to give up but this is unbearable.

Ouch! Hang in there doll! Do you have any comfort gel breast pads? Breast shields? I know it doesn't seem like it, but it will get better! Express a small amount of milk (tug on nipple) and allow it to air dry. In fact open air helps a lot. You can do it, it will get better...Lord knows I was ready to throw in the towel. Just have to make it past that second week mark!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie I couldn't pull up that link for the vits you have for your DH. I'm sure it can't do any harm though! I think Bethany once had her DH take something, but my memory is failing me on what it was! :dohh: Glad your staycation and preseed are going well! Now come on +ve OPK! 

Pierce has been down an hour already for his morning nap, fingers crossed for a cheerful Pierce!

Laura ~ That knot on your boob doesn't sound good. Can you have the Dr look at it today? Hope things are going well with Simon. :hugs:

Jess :wave: Maybe you stayed at the beach! Ha!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Darn I was hoping it would come up! It's fertility blend for men... Probably like fertilaid. It explains how the supplement helps the sperm. I think Bethany said her DH took zinc? There is zinc in there too amongst other things.

Hope pierce is cheerful for you :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Lisa, You can do it! I second the nipple shields. They are so awesome the first couple weeks. And even though some say you can't wean then off the shield I've done it twice. I've been BF for nearly 3 years (with two kids lol Soon as second was born 1st self weaned) And the first two weeks are the worse! It gets so much easier, I promise! 

But if your new to this call you hospital and make a apt with a lactation consultant. That's what they get paid for! :D If you have any questions though I would be happy to answer them, just message me. I used to bite the binki when the babies would latch....think leather strap lol Tears streaming down my face. Now it's second nature :) 

Just try to remember your both learning. Keep yourself relaxed (I know its hard!) because it makes let down easier. Also, anything you can give your little one by breastfeeding is AMAZING, but it's not for everyone. So if there comes a point that you can't do it anymore, and you kept trying, but still had to stop, you tried! You are a amazing momma for trying and giving that little one what you could. :) Good luck!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys
Long day . We were hours in hosp and then had to drive to get his meds.
They hve to be got in 1 pharmacy . 
Upping his meds again
I'm a bit worried bout side effects but he needs seizures to stop.
Love to all.
Proper post later x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww Laura...I'm sure the benefits of the meds out weigh the potential side effects. Rest up, we'll be here when you find the time to write xoxo

Peas :wave: I'm Angel. I love what you wrote to Lisa, very well said!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Dearest Tooth Fairy,

I thank you for Pierce's first tooth; however, I would like to return the horns that came with it! :muaha:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi mommyof2peas, I'm Jessica. I sent you a message on pg. 1348 I believe. I was telling you about my experience with my mc and about how quickly we conceived after. If you need any support, we're here for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! I'm finding it increasingly difficult to find the time to come on here. Sophie is so incredibly fussy. Her 2 bottom teeth are right under the gumline, I can see little holes in the gum where the teeth are trying to break through but they haven't yet. She is so temperamental over every little thing. Sometimes when she bites down on her chew toys she starts crying in pain. Could her being this fussy be due to teething? I don't remember much about when my other 2 girls were teething. Sophie is cruising everywhere I put her down. And its scary because she just decides to let go wherever she is standing and thinks she can walk, but then she just falls over! So I have to be wherever she is at all times. I can't buy a walker for her. She is too tall for every single walker. We tested them out at Buy Buy Baby. She stopped napping during the day like 2 months ago. So she is constantly on the go. Its too hard to homeschool Natalie. I'm just going to look for a good private school for her. Hopefully a school that will take children with special needs. Oh, and tonight I'm going shopping for Ayssa's b-day gift. She turns 14 tomorrow.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies!

Jess ~ Happy Birthday to Alyssa :cake: I hope you are able to find a school for Natalie...you need that time for yourself (and Soph). 

Leslie ~ how's the OPK looking?

Amy ~ Interesting temps! Come on +ve OPK! 

Going to run my grumpy one toothed monster to the play place (my gym). 

:dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura I hope Simon gets better soon. So frustrating when we can't control these things :(

Jessica happy birthday to Alyssa ! Hope you have a wonderful day with her.

Angel getting much darker on cd 20! Hopefully that means it's about the same as last month which would mean somewhat consistent for me. I've attached a picture....getting used to reading them so haven't attached this month, I am thinking day 22 like last time. Sorry Simon is grumpy. Hope he feels better soon and is easier for mama.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies, quick question on cluster feeds... Elena generally feeds every 3.5 to 4 hours but when she does a cluster feed which can last like 3 hours when should I expect her to feed next. Should I do like 4 hours from the middle
Of the cluster or something??
She doesn't really prompt for feeds much more the making some noises and I don't want her to go to long coz she get ravenous then. We have nicknamed her snappy turtle!! Lol


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry Lisa that I can't be of help. Sounds like you are doing a great job!

I'm a little frustrated today because my opk today on day 21 seems lighter than day 20... I remember this happening right before I got my positive so hoping that comes soon and I didn't miss it. Any ideas, angel my opk reader? ;) it was a couple hours difference because I had to get up earlier today.. Could be it too
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry if I'm a pain in the butt with all this opk talk, ladies. Just want my rainbow to come already :/


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ok phew decided to test 4 hrs later once I was home. I am wondering if vitamin e suppositories were interacting with results... My urine is different after using them because you pee out the excess ( sorry tmi) this opk looks much better and is ALMOST there!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

That's the beauty of wondfo's, you have enough on hand to test more than once a day Leslie! And you are def nearing O time! I don't know if Vit E can interfere w/ the test picking up the LH. (PS this IS a ttc forum, you can take up pages and pages with OPKs, fertility chatter and symptom spotting! Post away!)

Lisa ~ Sweetest snapping turtle on the planet! If she feeds every hour for 3 hours, then start from the last hour. I think that's what you're asking. 
Ex:
9a -9:20am nurses, then dozes off
10a-10:30am
11-11:15am
12:20pm-12:50pm
Then she goes down without fussing. If she doesn't stir to eat by 3:20pm, I'd offer her the boob. 
Is that what you mean? Or is she staying on for 3 hours straight?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel!! I think this is what you would call " pounce time" lol. Lucky we have off so I was able to test in the afternoon time. I was guessing about the vitamin e because of the film it leaves in my urine that I can see...because it is a suppository.

Hope you are doing well


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks angel! That's exactly the info I needed. She feed so much I ran out of milk I think!! Haha 

Leslie, talk to much as you want about anything you want. We are all here for support no matter the topic. It's great to have a group of so many different stages coz there's so much knowledge between us all. 
Now gets BDing!!!!! :p wishing you all the best this month.

I'm responding one handed while feeding so hard to check previous posts. Hope everyone is having a good day!! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ I know the one handed phone handling well! It does feel like you run out of milk, but the lactation consultant assured me the LO is getting something. Elena is building up your supply...makes for an exhausted Mommy, but happy baby belly!

Leslie ~ It is indeed time to pounce! :haha: I figured there would be an oily residue preventing proper absorption. The wondfo's are so small you'd have to be a sharp shooter to hit just the strip, so cups are practically a must!

Bethany, Jen how are you?

Jess ~ Hope Alyssa had a good 14th!

Amy ~ :dust:

Laura ~ Are you ok? Not blue are you? 

xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

uld


Buttrflyl553 said:


> Sorry if I'm a pain in the butt with all this opk talk, ladies. Just want my rainbow to come already :/


Ur so not. 
Never think that.
I just wish I could help but angel is great thank god ;-)xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks angel. Xx
I am a little.
Had to give him rescue meds again yest.
I the seeing him after.
It's sedation. So he goes like a ragdoll after.
Cant eat. Drink talk or even hold his own head up.
It's yucky.
But gotta be done sometimes.
They r getting him to double normal dose of his meds.
I'm a wee bit scared his body wont take it.
He is also sick abd constipated ocwr um.
I officially hate epilepsy ;-)

Sorry moany here.
That's why I'm shutting up ;-)
Nothing good to say, say nothing ;-)

Lisa I always thought simin looked like a lil cute turtle too


----------



## lilesMom

Angel where did p get his tooth? 
Can u see it properly or just feel.
I'm still unsure about Simon.
I dont wanna bug him ;-)
Is he calmed now?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura :hugs: You can complain on here...good, bad, sad or indifferent we're your soundboard! I really hope the meds start to help him. Ughh to needing rescue meds. Are the frequency of seizures related to him growing? How are the leg cast going? Looking forward to better days and a quick adjustment for you and Prince Milky!!

Pierce's tooth is through the gum, at first I could feel it, now the tip is out. It isn't all the way out, but as soon as it is I'll be taking pics! It's his bottom right front tooth. They say bottom 2, then top 2 is the standard (right Jen?). My gf's son had his bottom 2 and broke 4 tops at the same time---ouch!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just got kicked off the internet, my message was deleted!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

The best baby toy ever! He seriously plays with it forever!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, do they know the reason behind his epilepsy? Is it hereditary or connected to the stroke he had? Sorry I'm so ignorant on the subject. I know it must be unsettling to see Simon knocked out from his meds. I remember when Natalie was much younger she was prescribed Abilify for her unstable mood. We gave her the first dose and took her to the park right after. She was a completely different child, very calm, giggly, and extremely compliant. But she wasn't our Natalie. She ended up having a severe reaction to the medicine. Ended up very weak with high fevers and we had to rush her to the emergency. They conncluded that she possibly was suffering from an extremely rare side effect called Neuroleptic malignant Syndrome... life threatening. So we never gave her the medicine again and she made a quick recovery. But it was so scary. You see, this is why I am terrified of medicating her for her mood disorders.


----------



## aaronswoman79

What a cute picture of Pierce! How is his teething going? Has he been cranky at all? Sophie is 9 months today and no teeth! She has been so unusually cranky. We took Alyssa out to eat yesterday and got her some new clothes. Poor thing is very self concious about her height and she size (size 10 in shoes) and just about 5'8''. I keep reassuring her and telling her how beautiful she is. She has amazingly long legs, very nice figure and a nice naturally very tanned complexion. Strangers have made very rude comments aboug my daughters skin colors (all completely different) so you can imagine why I am so touchy when people bring up how different they look. It is flat out rude. Now my daughter has asked me if she is adopted!!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, I definitely have a happy baby on my hands so far. She was back to her birth weight 2 days ago and so far only cries between nappy change to boob. 
How cute that all he need is a. Bottle of water!! Hehe

Laura, vent all you like!! Gotta let it out somewhere or you will go insane. 

Jess, I can't believe how rude some people are to you! Wish they would just mind their own business.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Lisa!! Just wanted to tell you how beautiful Elena is and you are doing wonderfully with her!! :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh my. I went out with my daughters today and another incident!! I'm not even being touchy. People are so damn freaken rude. Sophie's just about 25 lbs and over 30in. Its getting hard to find clothes to get her thighs to fit into. lol. Docs always ask me and my husband if there are any tall people in the family. What are we shrimps? Lol haha. I know several genes play a roll into height. Sophie tries to be very independent and its scary. She will start cruising and let go thinking she can walk and she will just fall back. Yikes!! And she has a temper on her. Oh and she likes to slap our faces. So we repeatedly try and show her how to be more gentle and teach her. But so far it seems like she is just testing the waters. She is quite rambunctious. Hope all of you ladies and the babies have a great weekend!!


----------



## Lisa85

These baby blues are killing me... Only hits me this time of day but I feel sooo horrible. She did a cluster feed right when it was hitting and I feel so sad. OH is bathing her right now and her cries are cutting through my soul. I need these blues to go away or i don't know how I can continue breast feeding 
Sorry about the complain but I just feel so hopeless when the blues hit. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I hope u ars still online....


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> These baby blues are killing me... Only hits me this time of day but I feel sooo horrible. She did a cluster feed right when it was hitting and I feel so sad. OH is bathing her right now and her cries are cutting through my soul. I need these blues to go away or i don't know how I can continue breast feeding
> Sorry about the complain but I just feel so hopeless when the blues hit. :cry:

Aw hugs honey. Xx
Bf isn't always best.
Ur allowed stop u know xx
I felt awfull when we stopped but I knew it was best xx
On the other side though.
I kjow u dont feel like ir now but this is a patch that eill pass 
Sorry ur blue. Huge hugs xxx
Admitting it even helped me a little.
R u low on iron.
It floored me after cos mt iron went pretty low.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess. Xx
His epilepsy is from hus stroke.
He is getting focal seizures from damaged spot in his brain.
Focal mean they start in a specific spot.
He had complex seizures which means he blranks out too most of the time.
Not totally but just vacant.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa85 said:


> These baby blues are killing me... Only hits me this time of day but I feel sooo horrible. She did a cluster feed right when it was hitting and I feel so sad. OH is bathing her right now and her cries are cutting through my soul. I need these blues to go away or i don't know how I can continue breast feeding
> Sorry about the complain but I just feel so hopeless when the blues hit. :cry:

Lisa, what you are going through is completely normal. I experienced the baby blues and it would get especially bad while I was pumping. A feeling of doom or despair would hit me. There is actualy a name for it and it is also connected to certain hormones that are released during milk letdown, but it is also the drop in serotonin levels after you give birth. I know how bad it feels, words can't describe it. It almost feels like the opposite of pure joy. Just know that this is directly connected to hormonal levels, changes in your sleep pattern, trauma to the body after birth etc. I can tell you that this feeling should get better as the time goes by. If you feel you are getting more and more depressed please make an appointment with your doc. They are there to help and reassure you are feeling is completely normal. Please whenever you need to vent I am here for you. I'm gonna try to check in here more often the next few days, please if you have any questions or just wanna chat, we are here for you. You are doing so wonderfully with Elena. You were meant to be the mommy of your beautiful princess. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks ladies!
That's exactly how I feel Jess. Just this hopeless despair crushing me. I just want it to go away so bad. 
Pregnancy And child birth do so many crazy things to us. You would think it would be easier considering it's what we are designed to do. 
I'm going to try go to bed now so I can make it through the night.


----------



## lilesMom

Ur pic is gorgeous Lisa.
Lil cutie xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Try to rest Lisa. And try to keep in my that this is all normal. Not sure if you have or haven't talked to dh yet but try letting him know about how you feel. Men tend to think in Scientifc terms and all. Tell him about drop in Serotonin, hormonal changes etc. He will definitely understand Lisa. Your oh sounds very hands on already!


----------



## Lisa85

OH is right here with me Everytime I have a meltdown. He is amazing!
I just tried to express for this next feed and I presume coz I'm feeling so crappy there wasn't enough. I just balled my eyes out at the thought of putting her on the boob. I'm currently holding a bottle of formula. She seems to be going to sleep though. She got about 60ml (2oz) breast milk. 

... Moments later....

She had like 15 ml formula. Hopefully to sleep now.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Lisa. My blues hit in the mornings when DH left for work. Regarding feeding, you have to do what is best for you. Maybe you can bf her during the day and give her formula at night. And don't forget, the pump isn't as efficient as she is!

I only recommend trying to feed both ways because once the blues subside, you may want to resume BFing full time. Feeding during the day will keep some milk on board. How'd the photo shoot go?

Regardless of what you decide, you are doing a great job with that beautiful baby! Baby blues are awful, they go against the laws of nature. We are supposed to have that "nurture" instinct and when that falters, it only makes us feel worse. This will pass...have you been to the pediatrician for her follow up?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ any luck with that OPK? :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Lisa so very sorry for what you are going through. Glad these ladies are here to help! Sounds normal, although I know that doesn't make it feel any better.

Angel actually more frustration. Thanks for asking though :) opk was lighter this morning than my almost positive yesterday. I am going to do another one In next couple hours to see what the story is. Either morning is not good for OPKs registering this cycle or I ovulated last night and that is why it is lighter. Either way I guess it doesn't matter because we have our bases covered. BDed yesterday then will again today. Will let you know after I try again!


----------



## lilesMom

leslie it looked pretty close to pos yest , maybe u Ov last nt?
ur totally covered anyway x
fx for u xxx
come on rainbow xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel hows p?

jen, bethany, amy how ye all ?

jess people are always asking me do i have tall people in my family too , 
im 5 8 so i reckon tall for a girl :)
but i do have 2 bros over 6 foot and Oh is around the 6 foot mark.
i dont find it rude to be honest, i think its just idle curiousity :)
hope ye r all doin well.
any luck on sschool?
i think its agreat call. 
more time for u and sophie together and might be the making of her to have time in her own environment, 
i hope that doesnt sound weird, i mean it in a good way, i mean she can make extra friends and test out her own feet more.
u wont be under so much pressure as well. 
could make ye all a lot happier xxx
hope u can find somewhere u like thats close
how r things with ye now?
hows Oh?

love to all. 
im better today cos simon is better, 
my mood is totally dependant on his health and happiness :)
i caved and got antihistamines and nasal spray too, my allergies were bananas
i dont like taking stuff cos of my liver but i had to, hives were driving me mad.
anasal spray is only saline so its fine :)
startin to feel broody again, 
simon has one good half a day and it kicks in :)
if we would get seizures well under control and get him on his feet , 
i prob will try, 
sorry im a bit obsessed, i kinda wanted to have y 2 kids before 35, 
il be 34 in sep and have had 1 mmc so.......
but its not end of world if it doesnt happen, 
i adore simon and am so lucky to have him .
sorry ramblin, Oh is away again, 
he has joined a brewing club and keeps goin away weekends with um. 
its abit crap cos now ive no help during week and weekend.

but its also means i can keep house clean :)
fickle arent i :) hee hee
sorry boredom here munchkin is asleep. 
should cook and freeze stuff but im too lazy :)
il do it later :)


----------



## lilesMom

mom2peas how u doin?
any sign of af?
hope ur keeping ok xxx

lisa not forgettin u, hope u r having some sleep xxx
elena is soo cute, is htat pic from photo shoot?
adorable :)


----------



## lilesMom

sorry if i forgot anyone, simon is waking lots at nt for last few weeks so im a wee bit tired


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, glad you're feeling better today and that Simon is having a better day. Have you had your liver tested lately?! 
The Photoshoot actually got postponed till Tuesday coz the lady is sick. I'm kinda concerned she won't be as easily posed now though as she getting older. They generally do them before 10 days. 

Angel, thanks for the advice. Hoping to get through the night expressing and pick up bf again tomorrow. I didn't have to give any formula this feed. 
We only take them to see a health care nurse until the 6 week appointment at the dr. She was all healthy and gaining weight at our last appointment on Thursday. 

Leslie, thank you for the support. Us women have it hard I reckon!!
Hope you catch the eggy this month!! 

Jess, thanks so much for your support also. It really helps me just to say this stuff out loud so to speak. Hope you're having a good day!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Alright angel... Here it is:) this morning is labeled 22 then I took again at about 1:30pm and that was the blank one (could be close to this morning) then 21 is the one I took around 11am yesterday. I guess doesn't completely matter but trying to figure out if it's still this dark if maybe I will O the next couple of days or if I did yesterday .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

i keep meaning to lisa but with all going on with simon i havent whoops.
plus im waiting to hear if i get medical card or free gp visit card so if that comes il go
money isnt as flush as it used to be :)
the allergy meds now could throw it out anyway so prob wait a lil while again.
i may hve to go with my boob soon, 
still playing up 
if u get any knots be sure to massage um out.
a dodgy pump blocked my duct and still not right


----------



## Buttrflyl553

That one is yesterday.. Can't figure out how to do all three so have to do separate . This is this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Finally this afternoon...

Sorry to interrupt your post Laura. Time to get to bd before later... Let me know what you ladies think :) ttyl
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

:) xx
um they all look dark to me, 
bd like a mad thing :) xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie...guess this is why some of the ladies liked the smilie face OPKs! Have you poas this evening? It is entirely possible to get a positive in the middle of the night and what you have are fade ins and fade outs. Will you test in the morning? Either way, you have your bases covered...it's fun to pounce!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ I know little turtle is gaining weight beautifully! I only ask about the Dr visit because here at their 2 week check up the pediatrician makes us answer a post partum depression (ppd) questionnaire (questions like, I am not as happy as I used to be. A. Very true B. Somewhat true. C. Once in awhile D. Not true) It was a point system, scoring 10 or higher they monitor you. I scored a 7! I didn't know if E's Dr does that. Glad you guys made it through the night...you've got this Momma!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Glad you are in good spirits and Simon is having a good day. Isn't it amazing how the guys can go on with business as usual? True he is out of your hair, but some adult company on the weekend is always nice. 

Jess ~ Hope you guys are having a nice, rude-remark free weekend. Some people are unreal with what comes out of their mouths! Have you found a brand that works well w/ Soph? I'm really liking Baby Boden.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel I wasn't going to poas again this evening but thought what the hell. It was 9:00pm and it is lighter again. My thing is wondering about drinking fluids during the day and how dialuted the urine is may affect the outcome. I mean I thought morning was best and at this point my morning and afternoon looks different on OPKs. I can't continue afternoon once I am back to work anyway. I will poas tomorrow morning to see how it looks. I am hoping I did O already because DH's schedule for this upcoming week has taken a turn for the worst and there is no way bd will happen. If I did O I wonder if I would count as day 21 or 22. I am happy to say that we BDed every other day 15-21 then 22 and hoping for 23 ( tomorrow. I am saying hoping because I will be out for most of the time). There have been no issues and I asked DH if he felt BD suffers with work stress, he thinks it is actually being able to BD during the day is easier and less stressful. Who knows but this month has worked well. Used preseed whole time too.Let's cross our fingers!

How are you and pierce doing? Love your avatar pic! Thanks again for all your help!
Will try to catch up soon, thank you for the support ladies. Love to all! <3


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh question...after you O how light do the OPKs get right after .meaning slowly lighter or do they just go real light? Did that even make sense? Haha


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, lovely pic of you, your dh & Pierce. I love how both of you have your eyes fixed on Pierce and he is looking dead at the camera like he knows he is the center of attention. This little man is going to be a heartbreaker when he grows up! :flower:-


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I'm gonna have to try baby boden. The clothes look very cute and spacious. You should check out Janie and Jacks website. Their clothes are darling and made so well. And the big plus they are pre-washed (pre-shrunken). The clothes have different themes. And they have a huge baby boy selection. Its so fun shopping for our los.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This morning...trying to figure out how much longer I should be testing and when they will get lighter if I had Oed. I worry O could happen this week. Frustrating. Yeah Angel I guess you are right about why others use smilies. It's lighter than the afternoon ones so who knows.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Oh question...after you O how light do the OPKs get right after .meaning slowly lighter or do they just go real light? Did that even make sense? Haha

Mine never went totally blank, there was always a vv faint line...that's because the strips pick up the estrogen which can be misinterpreted as LH. As for why they are lighter or darker at different times of the day, well I think it has more to do with the ebb and flow of LH. I was like you though, if I was expecting a +ve and my 7am looked lighter, I'd poas again around 11a, then 2p! So it's super economical to have the wondfo's.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Changed my avatar b/c I'm missing my DH. Pierce is def the apple of our eyes! Around here it's "Welcome to the Pierce Show!" Ha! 

Angel excerpt: The more I look at the pic the more I think I should go back to blonde...I stopped coloring my hair a few years ago when I stumbled across my DH's old high school pics. The man certainly has or _had_ a type. Every girlfriend was blonde w/ blue eyes, and I mean _all_of them! So I went natural! :haha: 

Jess I love Baby Boden. I will def check out Janie and Jack! Thx! Pierce is 26lbs and I wish they had "husky" sizes. A lot of clothes are "skinny" and don't work with his Buddha belly!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

We'll Angel thank you for suggesting I even test again. I tested at 10:50 because I am leaving in a few. I was getting frustrated and know I can't test until late tonight after this. Looks positive to me! Seems like SMU is best but that is unfortunate when I have to work. I used 16 wondfos this month haha. You agree with positive? So hopefully tonight works...if not we really have BDed as much as we could this month.,:thumbup:

So sorry about DH not being there. :hugs: When is he returning? I can't imagine how hard that must be on you :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Whoops here it is
Might have the tiniest bit of color left for a true positive but to me that means at least tonight would be positive
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

That OPK is *Positive! Positivo! Positif! * I literally got chills looking at it! Squeeze in one more pounce Leslie! :bunny:

Edit: I told the ladies in the past that when I see the emoti-bunny I always hear ba bam chicka wah wah!


----------



## Lisa85

They change the site for mobiles!! Makes it easier and harder at the same time. 

Looks good Leslie!! Come on swimmers... Find that egg!! 

Angel, hope your DH comes home soon. You must miss him a lot.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, that def looks like a positive to me!! Yay!!

Lisa, hope you are feeling better. :flower: Never hesitate to let your troubles out here. I have definitely done my venting to you ladies. I consider you ladies friends and all of you have been more supportive than anybody else I know! 

Angel, I was going to compliment your pretty hairstyle as well. What is your natural color and what color do you usually get? I stopped coloring my hair about 9 years ago!! I am thinking I should finally get my hair done. It is very dark now and my white hair (which I started getting when I was 25) is too noticeable. 

Hi to everybody else!! Hope all of you are having a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

White hair, like Rogue on Xmen Jess? My hair is brown with an auburn hue. I never went full blonde, but would have "sun kissed" foils put in. Eventually they covered my head! I'll do something again, but I need to wait until I'm done nursing :)

Hope you all have had a great weekend!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have the same hair color as you. I naturally look better with reddish hair colors because my natural color use to be auburn but as I have gotten older it is more brown with Auburn highlights. As for having types when dh and I started seeing eachother he was vain enough to tell me what his ideal woman looked like. Lets see if I remember... ah yessss.... I remember exactly!! Long black hair (which I didn't have), pale skin (I'm pale haha) blue eyes (mine are honey/hazel), slender (I was back then.lol) and between 5'7'' and 5'8'' (I nailed that one.lol). Funny because I really don't have an ideal with looks. I reminded him the other day about his ideal. He said, "Wow, u still remember that? I've changed. I've matured." Funny how we remember certain things people tell us.

Hope all of you had a great weekend!! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

No acu this week for me. My acupuncturist took the week off. Terrible cycle. Probably the worst cycle I've ever had. I don't even think I ovulated which is a first for me. With these new things that keep happening I'm beginning to think this is the beginning of the end for my ttc journey.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, this isn't the end for you. I pray that you have a new beginning when you get pregnant with your rainbow. I am so sorry things have been so rough on you. I know its been a tough road getting there but I do believe things will work out for you and you will be an earth mommy very soon. I hope things get better soon and that you have a surprise this cycle. :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura please please come and talk to us on here when you are feeling blue! That is what we are here for. How is Simon doing? Hope you are feeling better. Completely understand about thinking about ttc again. I also wanted two kids but at this point with everything we have gone through I'm not sure if i could do it again!

Lisa hope you are feeling better. I spoke with a friend yesterday who has an 11 wk old and states she gets blues on and off and feels guilty about it but does say it is normal and gets better. Being a new mom you are adjusting plus hormone change so makes sense.

Angel I want to thank you because you truly are a god send right now. I am so anxious/ stressed about these OPKs and you have been so helpful and I really need that. Been ttc for over a year and it still feels new to me sometimes. By the way u love that you made an xmen reference haha. Funny as there is a preview for xmen days of future past on good morning America. DH really got me into those movies. When does DH return to you and pierce? I hope soon.

Jen hope you are doing well!

Bethany according to Facebook looks like you, DH, and Lorelei are having good times. Hope you are feeling well.

Jess how was your vacation and Alyssa's birthday? Hope you had a relaxing time

Mommyof2peas hope you are doing well.

Amy I'm so sorry for your struggles and wish I could take them away. I think about you often and want you to know that. Hoping for you this cycle.

AFM we had successful bd last night after positive yay! This month has been successful, used preseed the whole time. I was feeling like this month was a no go after SA results but more hopeful right now. Depending on my LP this month AF is due between April 2-6. Vitamins are not here yet for DH and I almost don't want him to take until I know if AF is here but I also want it to build up in his system so we will see.

Back to work for DH and I! Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

This month is actually when we conceived our angel last year, I just remembered that. Can't believe a year has passed.


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> No acu this week for me. My acupuncturist took the week off. Terrible cycle. Probably the worst cycle I've ever had. I don't even think I ovulated which is a first for me. With these new things that keep happening I'm beginning to think this is the beginning of the end for my ttc journey.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: It just doesn't make sense...it isn't fair...I hope and pray this wacky cycle is actually your body putting out a beautiful healthy eggy! 

Dear Father Time,

While none of us like the prospect of getting older, we need you to fast forward to approximately 9 days from now. Your compliance to this request will not go unnoticed and would greatly be appreciated. And while you are flexing muscles and moving time, can you trap that damn witch? 

Thank you for your _time_, pun intended! :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> This month is actually when we conceived our angel last year, I just remembered that. Can't believe a year has passed.

It was 2 years ago for us same time frame. :hugs: FX'd this is your lucky month Leslie! And I was obsessed with poas until I saw a +ve OPK, so I knew your +ve was on its way! :dust: 

PS My DH will be gone until June or July. It's the pits! Raising Pierce alone (which technically I am) is a win-lose situation. Win, I get to do things my way! No one to question my decisions or give their opinion. Lose, I do things alone! No one to aid my decisions or give their opinion.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laaauuurrrraaaa ~ are you and Simon ok? how are the angel cards? 

Pierce goes for his flu booster today. I hate hate hate shots, but I know this one is easy peasy. I just don't like not being able to explain to Pierce what's going on. Ugh! Anyone delay or spread out vaccines? I'm thinking of spreading out what's left, especially the MMR. And why give the chicken pox vaccine, we all had it :shrug:


----------



## jen435

hey ladies! sorry havent much time. zoeys on the move doesnt nap wont sleep without me nursing her she working on her lateral incisors and walking. so its been a challange here. my forearm us fractured also :( no job yet and husband is financially stressed. im nor pregnant so maBe best for us tostop trying. its been hard.

leslie that def look positive!!! fxd this is it for u. amy im going to stay positive for u also. u both shall have earth babies. i love u girls and pray each day it happens 

angel so sorry dh leaves soo long :( ur strong a great mom and im glad ur dh makes enough for u to stay ft with peirce. also glad u have a great support system with family. xxx love ur new pics!! 

laura praying u and simon are okay. hugs stay strong mommy. is oh any help? i wish we lived closer really do.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, congrats on Zoey walking! How long did it take her to get her balance and take those first steps from when she started cruising. It worries me because Sophie is still wobbly and just lets go as she is cruising and falls right over. You wouldn't believe how many accidents I have stopped her from getting in to. Maybe that was a good choice to put off ttc until you and dh are more financially stable. Speaking from experience it is that much harder to raise 2 children if you are struggling financially. We never even struggled that much after Natalie was born becausd my dh had a pretty good job and even then we struggled go make ends meet. We live in one of the most expensive places to live in the US, SF bay. Its ridiculous how expensive it is to live here.

As I was telling Jen. Ladies, can you believe how expensive it is to live around here? $3,000 a month for tiny studio apartments? Almost $5,000 for tiny 2 bedroom apartments? Glad we ard not renting! Sheesh!!

Leslie, so glad you and your dh covered all of your bases.

Angel, June or July? I'm so glad that your dh is such a hard working man, but at the same time it must be so difficult when he leaves for so long. Do you know how much longer he is going to be needing to travel? It would be cool if you and Pierce could travel with him. 

Laura, when you told us about your oh leaves on some weekends for a brewing club. Honestly my jaw dropped. I didn't want to give my opinion of what I thought about that but at the same time I feel not only you, but especially Simon deserve so much better than that. I would have left my dh if he was doing that. I've had my problems with my dh being cold and not opening up like he should. But leaving on the weekends is just plain unacceptable in my book, especially with a new baby. Thats just my opinion. Usually I try not to be so opinionated but I feel you and especially Simon deserve better than that. And that is the only reason why I am giving you my opinion about this. FX you don't take it the wrong way but see that I only saying this out of good intentions! :hugs:

Lisa, hope you are starting to feel at least a litte better. I know it can take some time for our hormones to regulate. :hugs:

Hi Amy. Hope you are in better spirits today. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> No acu this week for me. My acupuncturist took the week off. Terrible cycle. Probably the worst cycle I've ever had. I don't even think I ovulated which is a first for me. With these new things that keep happening I'm beginning to think this is the beginning of the end for my ttc journey.

Amy huge hugs. 
Dont give up hope. Xx
I keep seeing a little girl for u.
Fx it's soon.
I know it must be so hard to hold hope each month.
Hugs xxx
We all love you and are willing it to happen for u. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> This month is actually when we conceived our angel last year, I just remembered that. Can't believe a year has passed.

Aw hugs honey. 
Hope ur lil angel sorts out bfp for u xxx
Coming up to 2 yrs now for me end of may.


Test on april 1 st. 
Surprise us with ur bfp xxx
Di ye do April's fools? ;-)
We wont know if ur kidding 
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Buttrflyl553 said:
> 
> 
> This month is actually when we conceived our angel last year, I just remembered that. Can't believe a year has pa
> 
> PS My DH will be gone until June or July. It's the pits! Raising Pierce alone (which technically I am) is a win-lose situation. Win, I get to do things my way! No one to question my decisions or give their opinion. Lose, I do things alone! No one to aid my decisions or give their opinion.
> 
> I feel rhe same angel.
> I like being the boss but it's scary at times ;-)
> Aw thats a long time. Hugs xxClick to expand...


----------



## lilesMom

New plan for my phone ti smash with a stone. ;-)
Post to jen gone.
Ouch on hand. Was ir broken all this time? 
How r u coping? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey jess. Xx
How ye all? 
To be honest I've thought about splitting up cos I dont want simon to grow up selfish.
He is being set bad eg as to how to treat people by dad.
But new men are pretty much non existent in Ireland ;-)
Child care is still pretty much moms job in lots of cases.
Id prefer Simon to hve me anyway 
I'm more used to him and hve lots more time and patience for him.
I coyld kick up and stop outings but then I would hve a sulky oh about who didnt want to be here.
Id prefer just me and s than force it.


----------



## lilesMom

By new men I mean. 
Up to date ones . 
That share ;-
Not just anew man


----------



## xoxo4angel

We survived the shot without a hiccup...just praying the side effects are minimal! I don't normally have a problem w/ the flu shot, so I'm hoping he is the same. 

I'll be back to catch up!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh and what's a brewing weekend?


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry Simon woke.
In fairness to Oh, he isn't a bad egg.
He has good qualities too.
He is an over grown kid but is also loving fun and optimistic.
He does do stuff I ask him, but often notvhow I woyld like it done ;-)
I'm no angel either but ivhve grown up a Lot since Simon.
He comes first over everything always. 
For oh and lots of men u think its oh then Simon.
Therein lies the difference ;-)
Rambly but trying to show both sides ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Oh and what's a brewing weekend?

Oh brews beer and wine.
It's where a group of man/kids meet to discuss their tips and successes.
Also they hve competitions of their drinks.
He often goes and comes hone in 1 day.
Its further away ones he stays .
I dont begrudge him time our but it's been pretty frequent 
And I dont thunk he should go when s isn't well.
I def wouldn't dream of it.


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> We survived the shot without a hiccup...just praying the side effects are minimal! I don't normally have a problem w/ the flu shot, so I'm hoping he is the same.
> 
> I'll be back to catch up!

Hurray 
Fx he takes no notice of it now xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Not trying to be biased but sometimes it seems like men have it much easier. Then again most of the responsibility of providing financially seems to fall more on them. I think in many cultures women seem to take on most of the responsibility of child rearing. Just seems unfair to me. Me personally, I'm sure you notice I don't talk very lovingly about my dh. I am not in love with him, truth be told. I do love him and care for him though. I would have left him already but its not in me or my daughters best interests. If I were to leave him and even if I were to get a good full time job I would not have the means to be able to provide. I don't want to put my daughters through a painful divorce. I couldn't imagine raising them alone, especially with Natalie's psychiatric problems and special needs. I feel sad that me and him don't have closeness that I wish we had. :nope: So I try to tolerate the way he is and make the best of it. Maybe one day I will find true happiness with him.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Maybe I have the opinion I have because I have a house of kids over here so being alone over the weekends would be very hard for me. I barely ever get any me time. It would be nice to have just a little time to myself sometimes but I'm already use to never really having time to myself if that makes sense.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, so glad Pierce handled the shots well! :happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I'm an attention hound. I know, not very convenient w/ my DH's current contracts. I don't mind the alone time, but my need for attention is all the greater when he gets home. A night away from each other would not be welcomed...especially now with a baby! Around here they say couples that play together, stay together! My DH gets his Sunday's with the boys or he'd be miserable and make me miserable, so I understand why you don't want to stop him from brewing. 

Jess ~ Sounds like you have a companion/friendship type marriage. He is a good provider and I'm sure your daughters adore their Daddy! And you really do live in an expensive area! I can only imagine the tuition for private schools! 

Leslie ~ 1 dpo...let the countdown begin! Did you poas today? 

Jen ~ You poor thing! A baby on the run and a broken arm! Hope you mend quickly! Thinking of you :hugs:

Bethany ~ Any new pics of that baby girl? Is your DH home?

Lisa ~ Are you ok? 

Amy ~ :dust:

Peas ~ hope you are well!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I honestly don't know how to describe our marriage. I'm just not madly in love with him. Unless love changes over time. I'm not sure. We have been together for 12 years. Maybe all we have been through so much and it affected our marriage? The psych told us it was important to for us to have time together and have some "us" time because according to statistcs when you have a special needs child (mental illness) chances of divorce skyrocket. Many factors influence the divorce rate. But Laura, if you and your dh decide to have more children believe me when I say it might get harder having oh gone on the weekends. This is probably why my view is different about these things. When they are babies they don't understand but when kids get older I would think it would affect them having their father gone for the weekends. I know my kids look forward to the weekend because they want time with their dad. They miss him during the week. He has a long commute to and from work so he is gone 12 hours a day or sometimes even more. Part of the reason we have been going on a lot of trips lately is because I have been under a lot of stress and need a change of environment over the weekend but its not easy traveling with an infant especially one who is teething so we are cutting down on the trips. Anyways Laura sorry to ramble so much. One thing we all have in common, we both love our los and will do anything for them! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Dh comes home today and plants a big surprise on me. Things not going good at work..... again. Right after I tell all of you ladies that we are secure financially, lol. We just started making plans to move into a better place. He was bringing home an extra $10,000 in bonuses every month!! Now things are going bad again. Sorry I'm spilling my guts, I had 2 glasses of wine. :nope:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Dh comes home today and plants a big surprise on me. Things not going good at work..... again. Right after I tell all of you ladies that we are secure financially, lol. We just started making plans to move into a better place. He was bringing home an extra $10,000 in bonuses every month!! Now things are going bad again. Sorry I'm spilling my guts, I had 2 glasses of wine. :nope:

Yikes! Sorry Jess. Wine always makes things better :wine: I bet the problem at work is temporary! 10 grand is a lot of money to be shorted. I hope this doesn't impact your search for a school for Natalie! And ughh, moving is no fun, but house hunting is exciting. Bummer when that gets postponed though :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

The good thing is we have saved lots of money. The $10,000 a month were the added bonuses (hence the frequent traveling to nice cities). So we basically were saving most of the monthly bonuses, barely touched that money. The private school that I really want to put Natalie one of the best schools for special education here is almost $30,000 a year!!! They have financial assistance available and they can knock tuition down to 20k. But thats still quite a bit of money. Now I see why the average family has 1 or 2 kids at the most. Its extremely expensive to raise kids these days.

AFM, Sophie is getting this walking down very quickly. She is starting to let go and is attempting to walk. Unfortunately, it looks like we are not going to be able to avoid a few head bumps here and there. She is determined to walk no matter how wobbly she is. I noticed her much stronger tonight though. The girl seems to be a bit of a dare devil. She really scares me at times! :shrug:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can you use the bonus for the tuition? Or is that rainy day funds? I just think things will improve for everyone once Natalie is in her own school. Think about how much easier it'll be to get around during the day. Those schools provide much needed structure. I forgot my hair dresser is bipolar. She has her hands in a lot of pots (Zumba instructor, extreme couponer, school nurse, hair dresser, mother of 2). She said she was really awful in her teen years...brace yourself, once hormones kick in you'll def have a handful! And sooo sweet Soph is adventurous! Your girls keep you super busy.


----------



## jen435

oh no jess! im so sorry. wine is nit a fix but is definately nice. i hope this is all sorted out. wow i am i wrong line of work so is dh. 10k bonus + incime is amazing. def needed for her schooling. income full time here is 2,000 a month but after taxes we are just nearly left with enough for mortgage/car payment then our cc sky rockets for necessities like food electric water bill heat student loan :/ its not fun. really hope it works out hugs. as for zoey she just started cruising in dec stood in jan and started taking steps holding on in begining of march without being wobbly as much. she has battled some ear infections so that may have delayed her. way to go sophie!!!&#9825;&#9825; such a strong beautiful baby. she sounds so advanced for her age. i dont expect a real walker til shes a little over 1. as i hear and notice babies usually walk independently btw 12-18 months anyways. :)


----------



## jen435

laura thinking of u and simon&#9825;

angel your so strong i wish we lived closer. then us women would be like okay dh we got this while ur away. id see tonsof playdates id take food preping lessons from bethany we could help eachother in sooo many ways. oyi dreaming is nice. its nice ur oh provides but hes missing out on so many firsts :( cant be easy. so glad ur there for him thou!! :)


----------



## jen435

leslie if ur like me and want a def pos clearblue 20 test pack is awesome bc u can continue using them each month. like use cheapys then if u see what ur unsure of poas the dig clearblue one and look for :). once u get it save rest of sticks for next months to come. they are individually wrapped. i am sure u wont need to think of this next month as i have faith this month is it!! fxd &#9825;

u know i have some much to write and btw tgis cell and pain in my wrist/arm along with caring for dd and kobe i cant mentally remember everything. im so spacey. how do u ladies do all u do? ur amazing super women!


----------



## jen435

leslie if ur like me and want a def pos clearblue 20 test pack is awesome bc u can continue using them each month. like use cheapys then if u see what ur unsure of poas the dig clearblue one and look for :). once u get it save rest of sticks for next months to come. they are individually wrapped. i am sure u wont need to think of this next month as i have faith this month is it!! fxd &#9825;

u know i have some much to write and btw tgis cell and pain in my wrist/arm along with caring for dd and kobe i cant mentally remember everything. im so spacey. how do u ladies do all u do? ur amazing super women!


----------



## jen435

amy stay strong and positive i know i always say it but its because i believe itll happen. ur going to be an earth mommy and ill definately be more compassionate loving and patient with your baby and husband. i keep envisioning u with a little girl. i just have this strong feeling. hang in there 

oh wanted to share this from news yesterday... did anyone see? stress hormone found in womans saliva is causing 2x the amount of infertility in woman. i know ttc is stressful no matter what u do. . wondering if ur dr tested ur stress level? maybe try yoga along with ur accupuncture? i really long for ur bfp.


----------



## Lisa85

Quick update: I've been expressing and supplementing with formula as needed for the last 3 days as I couldn't cope with her on the boob anymore and had to let them heal a bit. Just tried to put her back on the boob and now she won't latch. Do they really forget that fast!! :(


----------



## lilesMom

a


aaronswoman79 said:


> Maybe I have the opinion I have because I have a house of kids over here so being alone over the weekends would be very hard for me. I barely ever get any me time. It would be nice to have just a little time to myself sometimes but I'm already use to never really having time to myself if that makes sense.



I get where ur coming from jess. Xx
I do love Oh but sometimes don't like him ;-)
He can be very abrupt to oeple and I'm opposite.
I'm def a people pleaser.
Not a doormat anymore ( was when younger)
But I care what others tjijk of me.
Oh pleases himself .
We just hve very different personalities.
He does gey away with a lot but he does work long days too.
He is much better than he was to help.
Hope we both gey relationship with um we want soon. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa use the syringe trick if she is refusing boob.
It works a treat 
Could be just tired or lazy.
Bottle is leds work.
Donr panics.


----------



## lilesMom

In car starving again. 
Lil man asleep ;-)
Hope everyone is well xx
Full sleep last nt and only 1 mild one so fat today.
Fx ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Jen hope ur feeling better soon. X
Ur gand I mean x


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, it sounds like a lot but in reality it isn't for us. Over here where I live, in my opinion, you need at the very very least 100k to live somewhat comfortably. Dh was making almost 16k a month. But.... we have 3 kids, it is EXTREMELY expensive to live here. Once mortgage is paid, food, bills, insurance, a lot is gone. But we have been saving a hefty amount. I must admit, I do seem to have a bit of a spending problem.lol. I don't know how expensive grocery shopping is where you ladies live but it is ridiculous here. You can go to Whole Foods and easily spend $500 on one shopping trip. Imagine feeding a family of 5 with 3 hungry girls!! I must admit I'm use to a certain lifestyle but at the same time there have been times where we had NOTHING! We lived off savings with my pregnancy with Angelica Rose (my baby angel), and it was hell. Hopefully things start looking better. We have a bunch saved, enough for a new large suv or a 7 or 8 seater car and also a down payment for a nice a house, but we need things to get better with his job. By the way he is an account manager/technical recruiter. We live near silicon valley so tons of possibilities for him to make a lot of $$$$$$. Some with a lot of experience make a good 500k here. He has managed Linkedin, google accounts before. Google is so freakin rich.lol. I have never discussed his earnings to any friends that I have or even family. You ladies seriously know so much about me. We have never met in person but ironically I trust you ladies more than most people I know here.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie is going to be walking independently any day now. When she is standing she is already letting go and attempting to walk independently. Its her lack of fear thats gonna get her to walk early. My older 2 walked completely independently at 12 months (average age). Its ironic, the baby who was born almost a month early is starting to walk the earliest. She never ceases to amaze me! Btw, Sophie is already showing a strong character, she seems to like danger and very persistent on getting into things she shouldn't.lol. I have my hands full with these girls!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, our men aren't perfect but then again nobody is. Your oh sounds like a hard worker as well!! I think since both of us have been with our men for so long we both also see their special qualities as well. I have to admit though, sometimes I feel like I'm putting up with my dh. I know it shouldn't be like that. But there are other times where we get along so well, laugh together and really appreciate eachother.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Quick update: I've been expressing and supplementing with formula as needed for the last 3 days as I couldn't cope with her on the boob anymore and had to let them heal a bit. Just tried to put her back on the boob and now she won't latch. Do they really forget that fast!! :(

It doesn't take long at that young age for them to get nipple confusion. Good luck trying to get her back on, but no worries if it doesn't happen. You've done a great job! She took in all of the rich colostrum, so she is good to go! Hope the photo shoot went well and this finds you in better spirits at sun down xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> In car starving again.
> Lil man asleep ;-)
> Hope everyone is well xx
> Full sleep last nt and only 1 mild one so fat today.
> Fx ;-)

I'm sorry, but this makes me giggle. I picture you just sitting in your car thumbing through your phone! Glad its a better day for Simon xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ I know DH is missing a lot of first, but technology keeps him in the loop. Our house cameras have 2 way microphones and he has access around the globe. The idea is he misses now, so he wont have to miss anything after Pierce is 4...we'll see :) i am so sorry about your arm. Must be tough with a cruiser. And the dog, my poor dog is über neglected. :dog:

Jess ~ Seems like yesterday a lady was telling you your 7 month old should be walking, which was crazy! Here she is now walking at what, 9 months old? Amazing! Pierce still only sits. :haha: He is the cutest sit and reach baby though! :cloud9: It is so interesting how location influences salary and cost of living. Nice that your DH has ample employment opportunities. Job security is a bonus these days...if only full coverage insurance was as readily available, right? 

Leslie & Amy ~ :ninja: dust sneaking your way!

Bethany????


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, once they start crawling it seems as though pulling up to standing and walking follow soon after. Once pierce gets crawling down, don't be surprised if he jumps right to standing and then walking. Or he could skip crawling altogether. Sophie almost skipped crawling. She crawls only when she has to get something but as soon as she gets the chance she pulls to stand and frightens the heck out of me. She will just randomly let go and try to walk. Sometimes she gets on all fours and tries to stand without holding on to anything, she'll stretch out her legs and literally get up but after a few seconds fall over. Its really scary when she does that because she can really get hurt (we have hard wood floors... yikes!!) They also seem to slim down a tad bit once they become mobile. Sophie's rolls are starting to become less noticeable. 

I was meaning to ask if any of you ladies use cloth diapers on your los and if so, which ones are good. Sophie gets rashes from diapers very easily, I want to switch to cloth but don't know which kind to switch to. And when you are done breastfeeding do you plan on giving them whole cows milk? I fear Sophie might still be allergic to milk.

Lisa, love your avatar pic of Elena. She looks like she is growing very quickly! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess I use bumGenius 4.0 cloth diapers. Not all of the time, but it's how I let Pierce go natural during the day. If you make the switch don't forget to pick up the detergents specifically for them, who knew :shrug:

Pierce is doing ok with organic yogurt & cottage cheese, so I'll prob just put him on 2% when time comes. Does Soph have a reaction to cheeses or yogurt?


PS Noticed after Pierce's bath that the 2nd tooth has broke through...that would explain his crabby mood. Poor kiddo.


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all.
I'm on the run 
Will post later


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, how are you and your little prince doing today? I don't rememer, but is Simon breastfed or formula fed (my memory isn't doing to well today). Are you starting him on milk at 12 months or going to delay. I can't believe he will be turning 1 in a couple of months! Are u gonna have a b-day party for him!

Angel, thank you so much for the cloth diaper suggestions. Didn't know you had to buy a special detergent to wash them, but it makes sense. Sophie has had the same rash on and off for the last 2 months. I notice it gets a little better when I put a 100% cotton training underwear on her. Sometimes the rash is flat but very red, then right after she poops no matter how quickly I change her, she starts to gdt bumps. None of the diaper rash creams work for her. We bought lotrimin because its suppose to help diaper yeast infections and it does help a little but the rash just comes back. I'm thinking disposable diapers don't agree with her. I'm trying to get her to a pediatrician but so far her new insurance is so screwed up. I can't make an appointment without a medical record number and according to the insurance company, we should get it in the mail in 10 business days. We applied for her insurance in December and it has been hell to reach these people an get things straightened out. Finally we got a hold on them and they tell us that they "forgot" to continue the enrollment process for Sophia and my older daughter, but for some weird reason they only enrolled my middle daughter!! They even had the nerve to tell my husband to call them back the next day as a reminder to them to mail our daughters insurance cards, just incase they "forgot." I have never ever come across such an irresponsible insurance company my whole life. 

Leslie and Amy, I'm anxiously awaiting for your testing time. FX for bfps this month.
.
Lisa, I hope breastfeeding is going better and your pain is easing up. 

Jen, are you done planning Zoey's bday part?

:hugs: to all of you!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Hump Day! 

Pierce's nanny is sick today, so everything I leave to do on the days she is here I had to manage without her...I'm spent! I thought my Mom would give me a hand, but she didn't offer. I even made _her_ dinner :dohh: I think Pierce is too heavy for her to manage. My Dad picks her up tomorrow. I'll miss her company. <3

Sorry about the diaper rash Jess. Even more sorry about the insurance!! I thought there were state laws that mandated coverage for children under one year old. Do they give her vaccines? What a mess that insurance is!! I hope their cards arrive soon! 

:wave: ladies


----------



## Lisa85

Im having trouble keeping up with everyone at the moment but i feel like my brain is starting to come back so hopefully i can follow better soon. So just a quick update from me:

Cant remember what i last updated but basically i stopped BF coz of the pain to let my nipples heal a bit which they have and I've been expressing and supplementing with formula. Had trouble getting her to latch again over the last few days but she finally did today but now my milk supply isn't so great. Ive started having some really bad cramps and bleeding has started up again so the doctor is worried there might be some placenta left in there so I'm getting an ultrasound to check. Hopefully there isn't coz that could mean i need a d&c. Bad!! fingers crossed its not that.
Im taking some medication to help boost my milk supply. The plan now is to BF her at least once a day so she doesn't forget how and hope that as she gets bigger she will be able to latch better without pain.

Heres a preview of her photoshoot... have to wait for 2 weeks to see the rest

Love and hugs to everyone! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







1980363_643035125746003_577209523_o.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Absolutely stunning picture of Elena!! What a sweetheart! You and dh have good genes Lisa! FX you don't need another d&c and the bleeding is just a normal sign of your body healing. Try not to stress too much about breastfeeding. She is gettng great nutrition from your milk and the formula. You're doing a wonderful job hon! :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa I hope you're just having strong uterine contractions and NOT left over placenta. Yikes! Let us know what they say. :hugs: And that baby girl is so precious :cloud9: Way to go Elena latching back on! Smart little cookie! 

Leslie ~ 4dpo...10 days to go to :test: right? Hope work has been going well xoxo
:dust: :dust: :dust:
Amy ~ 9dpo. FX'd 

G'morning!


----------



## lilesMom

hey guys finally on comp, first time in ages :)
itried to come on on my phone last nt but had a wicked headache so sorry jess if u saw me and i didnt respond to ur post xx
my head was splitting xx

jess he is bottle fed,
he had me expressing till 2 months switched to aptimal comfort then on silly health nurse advice, if she had advised me to thicken breast milk would have done same job but better but i didnt know that :)
anyway , i was sick of pumping so maybe better :)
im unsure about cows milk, 
ive always wondered if simon has little problem with lactose .
his formual is reduced lactose, he has had prob;em with cereals with milk in um 
but im not sure if its the cereal or the milk is problem.
his doc said now for his constipation to put a teeny bit of fat in his diet fro lubrication,
so im just starting to add butter a little ( here advice)
he only had a little today but has had it on taost a few times before this and been fine.
i bought full fat cows milk yest, 
but i dunno if il hold off a bit longer,
i may try a teeny bit in cooking his food and see how he takes it,
but his tummy is upset from the meds so i prob wont :)
rambly laura :)
i will try soon ish once all this episode settles down :)
god i cant believe sophie is walking !!
well done soph :)
some kids take off really early .
we got s in his stander yest for 15 mins (they were hping for 5 :) )
he likes it now thank god, 
think he was just too up the walls last few weeks for it.
so hopefully he wont be too long till some sort of steps.
the biggest size nappies i can get in supermarket here are a 6 and they r startin to squish his thighs, he needs to walk so nappies will fit :)
and so he can follow me round the house all day :)
for bday i think we will just go to lucnh with both grand parents :)
i might throw a lil party just for a few cousins then another day, just for momies and bubs :)
moms day here on sunday, Oh better remember to get me something :)
a card anyway at least, i got him card and pressie for dads day.
oh oh he is awake , 
did my cleaing first, house was a state :)

jess ur insurance people sound awfull, xx
as bad as us trying to get medical card for simon, 
still tryin and he is 10 months tomor , 
pending and appealing all this time
very frustrating xx
hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

angel sorry ur mom is goin home xxx
hope ur nanny is back to u soon xxx

lisa sorry bf is giving u trouble xxx
when i was pumping i bled lots, hope thsts it for u too and u dont need d and c xxx
fx xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello ladies and happy Friday! Work has been stressful and I just started exercising again so less time and more tired. Think DH may have the flu too :/

Angel I stopped poas after the last one I posted. I didn't want to drive myself nuts and keep questioning because had been. Besides we could not bd after that anyway so I would have just been upset. hopefully that was the actual positive. After it dried I started questioning. I may do the digis too next time but just a thought. Not sure if I will test before I see if AF comes. I know I have the wondfos now ( came with 20 pregnancy tests too ) but always a bummer to see stark white.

Hope everyone has had a great week and has a good start to the weekend!


----------



## Storked

Hi girls. I wanted to reply to each of you but concentrating too hard on my iPad makes me ill. Had my wisdom teeth removed yesterday. My lower lip and chin are still numb but I expected something like that to happen as my teeth were very close to the nerves. Hopefully the feeling comes back this week!

Soon I will be on the TTC train with Amy and Leslie. Love you girls.
And I take that back. I hope that you guys are pregnant by the time I TTC. Can I send y'all some sticky rainbow dust?


----------



## xoxo4angel

TGIF! Though these days every day is Friday, but I'm having sympathy "yay it's Friday" feelings! 

Leslie ~ I totally get why you didn't test again...now we see where the chips fall! Fingers crossed you caught that eggy! Amy too :dust:

:wave: Bethany! Hope you recover quickly!

Laura ~ Hurray for computer time! Wish I could contact your OH and remind him to get you something! I'm sure he'll remember.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Happy Friday! 

Bethany, hope u have a swift recovery!

Angel, sorry your mom has to leave. What are your plans with Pierce this weekend? I went out and bought the Bumgenius. They didn't have the 4.0 so I just got the regular one. Otherwise I would have ordered the 4.0 online but I didn't want to wait the few days for the diapers to arrive (because of her rash). Wow $20 per diaper (I bought 2 diapers for now). 6 inserts $30, and detergent $20!! I hope she gets better with the cloth diapers!! Not cheap.lol!! Its all good though, anything for pincess Sophie!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope the diapers work for her Jess. I think the savings for cloth diapers apply to those who use them exclusively (a one time purchases vs the cost of disposables). Bumgenius has the cutest patterns. You can sometimes get a deal on eBay (new of course). 

I'm getting a clogged duct again and nips are sensitive. I need to browse the bf threads and see if Pierce's new teeth (2nd one broke through) are the bandits causing this havoc! Ouchie.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I will use the cloth diapers exclusively now and it is actually far less expensive like this. Its just a little bit shocking at the beginning when you see the price per diaper but in the long term I think the cloth diapers will be much better. My God, you wouldn't believe what just happened. Sophie was walking around in her playyard, in a matter of seconds she bent down, fell forward and did a somersault/flip. It scared the hell out of me. Thank God my mom is here. I am just crying and freaking out. :cry: We have thick padding on the floor she didn't fall hard but she did a flip so I'm worried about her neck, but she only cried for a few seconds because she was shooken up and right after she is happy like nothing happened. It was so scary, even watching her like a hawk and she is still so accident prone. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, ouch to the clogged duct, that sounds very painful. I hope you find some relief soon. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

oh no angel , blocked duct is sore. x
lots of heat and massage . hope its better soon. 

jess i sure sophie is fine hon, 
if she was up and laughing after i wouldnt worry xx

love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, hope u and Simon are having a nice weekend!

Sophie was fine after accidental flip/somersault. It was so scary though. It made me realize how emotionally delicate I am and how scared I am for her to get hurt. The miscarriage changed me permanently. I don't think I will ever be the same. Quick question, is any of your los soft spot on the top of their head close to closing or much smaller? Sophie still has a finger width of her soft spot left but it has gotten firmer. Sophie has all of us on our toes now. She is very adventurous and just lets go as she is walking and then attempts to walk. She is so close. She is able to stand and balance for a few seconds without holding on to anything. She has no fear so I have to constantly watch her every move and be right next to her. Its mentally exhausting!!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh is a selfish pr**k. It's official.
Had dodgy tummy last nt. Then when it got a bit better
Simon woke for 2 hrs. So crappy sleep.
Lucky Simon let me snooze a bit this morn
I didnt get bloody cup of tea.
Just a great big mess created by oh brewing in kitcjen
And the news his mom is calling.
Code for clean the house.
Eventually got a hastily written card .
Ass!!! 
I left and took simon to town cos he is a knob.
He just gave me flowers and choc nut only cos I was crying earlier.
By himself he is clueless


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Mother's Day Laura! You deserve the world b/c you are the most amazing Mommy! Simon is so lucky to have you. I hope your day gets better xoxo

Jess ~ Soph the daredevil! Walking is so scary...FX'd she gets the hang of it quickly! And Pierce has a huge soft spot still, can even see his heart beat! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks angel. Xx
Happy Irish moms day xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Irish Mothers day Laura and ditto to what Angel said. Your a wonderful mama, Simon could not have had a better mother! Both of you are truly blessed to have eachother. In my opinion, no love compares to the love between a mother and her children! Everything else is secondary. :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel so sorry DH has been/ will be gone for such a long time. What a strong woman and momma you are to go through that. Thanks again for all your poas info! Let's hope my next with be for HCG! Hope your clogged duct gets better!

Jess can't believe how expensive it is to live out there. It is def expensive here but not like you are describing! I can imagine the struggle. Sorry about DH and issues at work.

Laura no April fools for me! I will try to hold out to poas. I'm sorry about your struggles with DH...guys don't always get it. things getting better? Anything new with Simon and hearing from doctors? Happy Mother's Day to you!

Jen thanks for the pointer! For clear blue digis don't they expire in a month? I wish they didn't because would be easier to buy 20 and keep some for the next month. I may think about it. Wish I had more time to test for ovulation because I know that would also be easier but work gets in the way! I'm sorry you are also having financial struggles. DH and I both have jobs and tend to work paycheck to paycheck... What happened to the days where you could save up money? It's frustrating.

Lisa I hope you don't need a d and c and all is well! My friend actually baked lactation cookies ( I wonder if you could google and get a recipe). She was having trouble also. She ate a cookie and started leaking in front of us haha! I told her eventually I want that recipe. Beautiful picture of Elena. 

Bethany hope you feel better soon, I hated getting my wisdom teeth out! Hopefully DH is waiting on you a bit :) thanks for the dust!

Amy thinking of you and hopeful!

Hoping I didn't miss anyone!

I have been pretty emotional and crabby ( DH is really annoying me and that doesn't happen often lol) so I don't know what that says right now. Felt some cramps yesterday but not much going on. Sinuses have been most annoying with this weather! Wish I knew when AF may come but we will find out! Hope everyone has a great week!
Anyone watch the walking dead?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Leslie!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry you're feeling crabby Leslie. Lets hope there's some hcg building up in your blood stream and thats the reason for your crabiness!! Come on bfp for Leslie!! Yeah, I've seen walking dead, the first episode, thought it was pretty awesome!! Just got so busy and haven't had the time to continue watching. I hope its still on Netflix.

Laura, hope your day is ended good! Thinking of you hon! :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, hope u and Simon are having a nice weekend. I was asking about the anterior fontanelle because Sophie's is smaller now but its still open so thats good. I hear its pretty normal for the fontanelle to close around 12 months, sometimes earlier, sometimes later. I just worry about every little thing now. I try not to, but its hard.


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!

Leslie, how are you holding up?


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, keeping my fingers crossed for this month for you!
I watch the walking dead!! are you up to date with it?? Last episode was pretty full on!! 
I have heard of lactation cookies... i might have to try them coz the medication I'm on doesn't really seem to be doing anything so far.

Hi Amy!! Hope you're well. I haven't caught up on your thread for a while. must go look whats happening.

Laura, Sorry the OH is being selfish. Hope you had good mothers day!! I get my first mothers day soon!! :)

Jess, i must have missed the post... is soph starting to walk a bit?! 

Angel, how is the clogged duct? what does it feel like? I get sore lumps on the sides of my boobs sometimes but i can usually massage them out over a few pumps and its ok.

Has Jen been around at all... feel like i haven't seen her post.

Hi everyone else!! :hugs:

AFM - Had the ultrasound today... it was pretty painful which was worrying. The lady said my uterus is bigger than it should be 3 weeks post c section and she thinks there is a little placenta left over. Seeing the doctor tomorrow so hopefully ill get an answer of what happens next. Im guessing this is why my milk supply isn't increasing. 

Also not sure how many of you formula feed vs breast feeding but formula mums... how do you heat your bottles when you're out and about? Getting so much conflicting info on this.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Lisa! I hope you get some answers from your doc about your suspected retained placenta. I can see how it could affect your milk supply. So are you still alternating between bfing and formula? When I'm out and about I don't heat my bottles or the formula. I have always given Sophie either filtered or bottled water at room temperature. Before I go out I will usually pack 1 or 2 empty baby bottles (depending on how long we will be gone). Or sometimes I will just bring the bottles (I use Avent and Dr. Browns) already filled with water. I bring the already measured portion of formula in anothee container and whenever its time for her to eat, I make her a fresh bottle. Her bottles are usually at room temperature. Give Elena a :hugs: from me and Sophie!


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I do same as jess except I was told boiled tap water.
Hope doc app goes well.

Love to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks Jess and Laura. I've heard about the same from a few mums so I think that's how I'll start doing it. 

Jess I'm expressing as much as I can. I usually get enough for a full breast milk feed every 3rd feed. The medication for milk supply I'm on don't seem to be doing anything so far. Seeing a lactation consultant in the morning as a last effort to continue breast feeding. 
I'm cuddling Elena now for you! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa if he doesn't drink the milk within 2 hrs I dump it.
If its hotter d dump it sooner. X


----------



## lilesMom

By he I mean Simon ;-)
Elena is growing mad. She is so cute


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, thanks! 
She's growing heaps I think. I will be interested to see her weight at the next appointment. She too long for 0000 suits now but not quite big enough for 3 zero. I don't have many clothes that for her at the moment. Make me sad she's growing out of things already.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Angel, how is the clogged duct? what does it feel like? I get sore lumps on the sides of my boobs sometimes but i can usually massage them out over a few pumps and its ok.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Had the ultrasound today... it was pretty painful which was worrying. The lady said my uterus is bigger than it should be 3 weeks post c section and she thinks there is a little placenta left over. Seeing the doctor tomorrow so hopefully ill get an answer of what happens next. Im guessing this is why my milk supply isn't increasing.

Hope you are ok Lisa. Praying you don't need a D&C. :flow: As for the clogged duct, it is a knot. It's typically the size of my index finger (in length and width). As time goes on it gets really hard and is very painful, even after nursing from that side. The cure is feeding Pierce often from that side...it normally breaks free after 12 hours. It's a pitfall to nursing. As for increasing milk supply, drink heaps of water throughout the day and take fenugreek (herbal supplement safe while nursing) <~~advised by my sister's friends (one is an Ob, the other a lactation consultant).


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Angel, hope u and Simon are having a nice weekend. I was asking about the anterior fontanelle because Sophie's is smaller now but its still open so thats good. I hear its pretty normal for the fontanelle to close around 12 months, sometimes earlier, sometimes later. I just worry about every little thing now. I try not to, but its hard.

Pierce and I had a great weekend despite the rain, thanks. I was going to push Pierce in a 5k, but it was too rainy/windy on the boardwalk. I applaud those who still went out and did it. I'm not that committed! And very interesting info on the soft spot. 

Leslie ~ I watch the Walking Dead. I like to wait and watch it like a marathon (the suspense gets to me!).

Laura ~ Hope your day shaped up yesterday. How is Simon?

:wave: ladies!

Amy ~ stalking your temps!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey angel xx
How is p now? Still teething or in a break?
Simon is super cranky last 2 days.
Off food. Drinking less.
It's mostly teeth but some from med and epilepsy
Nothing new here. Seizures every day still
Sick to the teeth of it now but what can u do.

Love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Weird qs but what age do u think u should not watch adult programs I front of lo.
I mean scary ones not adult films or aanything ;-) hee he


----------



## xoxo4angel

Still teething, that second tooth is taking its time coming all the way through. I'm ready for the reprieve! :brush:

As for tv, I def monitor what's on the screen now. They have 20/20 vision and I don't want him watching scary stuff. I'm sure there are tons of different views on this though. 

So are the seizures easing up any? Have his teeth come through (I can't recall who has what)?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I do too angel but he ddoes see oh play GTA. 
oNot the best for bub but prob k ish for a bit. Not for olong though.
Good thing is he only actually watches ads ;-)
No tooth still
Thought he had an edge about 2 weeks ish ago
Buy still below the gum. Doh


----------



## lilesMom

Seizures reduced to about 2 a day but seem stuck at that xx 
Still getting long ones too.
A 19 min and an 8 min today so far.
Doh


----------



## xoxo4angel

Darn the seizures. When will the meds help? Is it something he will grow out of? How's he liking his stander now? Can you post a pic on here? Teeth are unpredictable with these guys. My niece was a year old before she got her first tooth! 

:hi: ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie's has a stomach bug, she projectile vomited all over our bed, the floor and all ove herself and me. Dh changed her while I changed. I sat down and put Sophie on my lap, then she vomited all over me again. Poor baby! Now she has fevers. Gonna take her to emergency later. Oh and her teeth have been right under the gum line and about to break through for about 3 months now! :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Poor Soph. Emergency room visits eek! Does her Peds office have after hours? Or an answering service? I hope she is alright :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

She had no ped yet Angel because there was a huge mixup with obamacare and they didn't continue processing any of my kids healthcare. They sent us a couple of letters sayig they were processing everything and they were going to send us their healthcare cards and healthcare coverage info and never sent anything. We kept calling and were put on hold for hours on end and then the line would hang up. We tried to talk via chat and there were always about 500 people ahead of us. Finally we got through to them and they told us they accidently didn't continue with the enrollment process and they had no reason or excuse as to why. With the insurance they have we cannot make an appointment without their medical record numbers. They told us 2 weeks ago that we would get the cards in 5 business days (I believe) and as of yet they haven't arrived. What I couldn't believe is when we finally fixed this whole issue after finally reaching them over the phone, at the end of the coversation they had the nerve to tell us to call them the next day to make sure they actually mailed our children's medical record numbers and health insurance information. They are actually telling us to remind them to send the cards and do THEIR job. WTF!! And these people have very poor phone manners and are rude. I could go on forever on my experience with this "healthcare". If other people has had good experiences lucky for you, ours has been HORRIBLE!! Oh, one more thing, we have no idea what the share of cost will be, if any. They said they couldn't give us that info over the phone!!:growlmad:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I had no idea that applied to your infant as well! That's just awful! I had no clue it was so bad. :hugs: Basically you are forced to hit the ER if they get sick. Yikes! How do they give her immunizations? What an awful system they have set up. Call them back? Do they know how tough it was for you to get through in the first place! :dohh:

Edit: And no biggie if you've decided to delay them :thumbup: I'm seriously on the fence about letting them give Pierce the MMR at 1 year old. He still has a knot from the DTAP he got 6 weeks ago! <~~ that worries me.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Sophie is VERY late for shots. She has only gotten 2 rounds of shots. Thank God she has been good healthwise, especially with 2 older sisters in the house. But when I recieve her card she is going immediately for a check up. Btw, she is having a major growth spurt. Its getting hard to find clothes for a chunky baby with huge thighs!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning ladies :wave:

Jess ~ My cousin purposefully delayed shots for her son. Soph will be just fine. When I asked about an alternate schedule, my Dr's office told me there was a recent outbreak of measles in NY, I'll have to look into that. Are they using Scare tactics to vaccinate? 

It's April Fool's Day!

Update: So my Dr's office wasn't trying to scare me...cases of the measles have been reported in CA (Orange County & SF) and NY (NYC & Bronx) :argh:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Darn the seizures. When will the meds help? Is it something he will grow out of? How's he liking his stander now? Can you post a pic on here? Teeth are unpredictable with these guys. My niece was a year old before she got her first tooth!
> 
> :hi: ladies!

Third time tying . F ing phone
Can grow out of it. It's a wait and see with fingers crossed
They hve got milder and less so hoping things are in the up
I woyld hve expecTed faster but....
Likes stander now thank god


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos phone is dymb
Keeps switching internet off and losing posts.
Il post pic when I get on comp.
S is super fussy these days.
Can't blame him between teeth . Tummy abd epulepsy ;-)
He is all about tge snuggles ;-)

Love to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I hope Simon gets his teeth soon. Poor boy, he must be in lots of pain. I bet he is fun to cuddle though! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

He def gives good cuddles jess ;-)
Rubs my face and hair and all while he snuggles 
Hard to eat or get stuff done though.
He is sleeping on me by day again.
Only does this when he feels bad.
How ye all xx


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry jess. Forgetful me
U said Sophie is sickhow is she now?
Hope she gera better soon and ye dont catch it xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi leslie.
Did u test? Xx
Fx fir u


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa how u doin hon 
How did doc go xx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad Simon has made small improvements Laura. Def crossing fingers that he grows out if them! 

Jess How is that baby girl? I bet you didn't get much sleep. 

Lisa ~ Please do let us know what the Dr says about the ultra sound...any advice from the lactation consultant? 

Bethany & Jen :wave: How are the girls? How is Mommy?

Leslie & Amy :dust:

Peas ~ How are you?

Afm ~ Had the sweetest play date today...at first Pierce wasn't to keen on the other kiddos screaming, but he came around and started chiming in. I played an April Fool's on my family, I text them and said DH was relocating us to Germany for a few years (which could happen, but not likely). My mother immediately called in a panic...bad joke. She wasn't happy with me! Oops! My sis caught on after a minute...clever gal. Anyway, hope you've all had a good day xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Wow Angel!! I would have believed you also! Lol. Reminds me. Many years ago my dh said he was going to do an elaborate April fools joke that he got into a horrific car accident and have someone call me and tell me he was in the hospital clinging to life. Yeah I know.... shocking. I told him if he ended up going through with it, I would have probably punched him in the face and leave him the next day (don't think we were married yet). After I told him that, he claimed he was just kidding and woud have never have played such a cruel joke on me. Pretty scewed up, right ladies? Oh, and Sophie is over her stomach bug. Yesterday she had 2 moderate fevers of between 101 an 102 and now she is all better. But, the diaper rash is still there. Cloth diapers won't help, its not a yeast infection. The skin looks like a permanent burn that flares up and goes down, but its always there and looks like a burn. Hopefully the doc will have an answer. It has been almost 2 months with this rash, it doesn't spread, its not on the inside only the outside of her vaginal area. I change her very very often. If the pee has sat there for only seconds her rash gets bright red. Could she be allergic to her own uric acid?? Do you girls think if I take her to emergency they will help. I am just TERRIFIED to step foot in the ER with her because of all of the viruses that go around. The medical cards haven't arrived yet!!


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for thinking of me ladies... The dr didn't really know what to do with the results. He's just got me on antibiotics just in case and has referred me back to the hospital so i have to wait for them to call now. 

When i was at the hospital for my lactation appointment with a midwife i explained to her what was going on and she went and checked on my file. My placenta labs came back normal and she spoke to one of the surgeons that did the c section and she felt they got all the placenta. So not sure at this point whats causing the pain and bleeding and why my uterus isn't shrinking back as it should.
I have a follow up ultrasound to see if there are any changes next week and then hospital appointment soon i hope.

With regards to the lactation appointment... she didn't offer much more help but she wasn't mean about the fact I've pretty much given up the thought of breastfeeding. she was happy for me to do whats best for me. Elena would latch but it was still uncomfortable which would lead to pain in no time. They recommended i double my dose of medication to increase my supply but so far its just giving me a head ache and an upset stomach (common side effects). She thought Elena might have a tongue tie but I've seen her stick her tongue out before so I'm not sure if i should do anything about it... thoughts? 
So for the meantime we are just formula feeding and expressing as much as i can.

The midwife also weighed her and she put on heaps of weight... 375gm (13.2oz) in 6 days. Thats more than double the average in a week!!

Angel, a girl my OH knew did a similar thing on Facebook and told everyone her OH got a job in the middle east and they were moving. Everyone went nuts!! haha

Laura, glass the seizures are decreasing a little. Im sure Mummy cuddles make him feel a lot better.

Jess, i don't know much about diaper rash but in hospital Elena got diaper rash from the wipes we were using (huggies) within 2 days so the midwives told us to use boiled (cooled) water and cotton balls instead and she hasn't got any rashes since. I still use the wipes when we are out or if theres a big poo and she doesn't react to that. 
Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Lisa! I hope your bleeding slows down soon. Maybe your body is just taking longer to get back to normal? Great news about Elena's weight gain! How much does she weigh now? And how are you feeling lately. Is your baby blues getting better? I can't believe Elena is already 3 weeks old! Soon she will be 1 month. Its amazing how quick they grow!


----------



## Lisa85

Not sure what my body is doing... hopefully it sorts itself out soon. I did have similar issues after my d&c so who knows.
She current weighs 3.8kgs (8.3lb) she was 3.2kg (alb) at birth.
Im feeling great... baby blues are gone now. They were the worst so I'm glad it didn't last long. They pretty much left when i stopped taking pain meds so maybe they weren't helping.
I can't believe how fast time is going as well... I'm loving being a mummy though. Just feels like I've found my calling in life. :)


----------



## Lisa85

damn autocorrect should be 7 lb at birth


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry the insurance cards haven't come in yet Jess. The wipes are a good thing to consider. I often use cloth wipes and wash w/ the diapers. Is there anything in her diet that could cause the rash or did you notice it more when you started feeding her something new? Poor baby girl. FX'd the insurance kicks in ASAP!

Lisa ~ One would think with a c-section they would be able to see the placenta, but I suppose nothing is guaranteed. Sorry about the nursing not working out...good job giving it a whirl even with so much stacked against you Momma! Bethany had to have Lorelie's tongue tie clipped...your pediatrician will know for sure if anything needs to be done. 

Laura ~ hope Simon is doing well today. 

:wave: ladies! 

Leslie ~ How are you feeling??

Amy :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Wow Angel!! I would have believed you also! Lol. Reminds me. Many years ago my dh said he was going to do an elaborate April fools joke that he got into a horrific car accident and have someone call me and tell me he was in the hospital clinging to life. Yeah I know.... shocking. I told him if he ended up going through with it, I would have probably punched him in the face and leave him the next day (don't think we were married yet). After I told him that, he claimed he was just kidding and woud have never have played such a cruel joke on me. Pretty scewed up, right ladies? Oh, and Sophie is over her stomach bug. Yesterday she had 2 moderate fevers of between 101 an 102 and now she is all better. But, the diaper rash is still there. Cloth diapers won't help, its not a yeast infection. The skin looks like a permanent burn that flares up and goes down, but its always there and looks like a burn. Hopefully the doc will have an answer. It has been almost 2 months with this rash, it doesn't spread, its not on the inside only the outside of her vaginal area. I change her very very often. If the pee has sat there for only seconds her rash gets bright red. Could she be allergic to her own uric acid?? Do you girls think if I take her to emergency they will help. I am just TERRIFIED to step foot in the ER with her because of all of the viruses that go around. The medical cards haven't arrived yet!!

could be a food allergy and she is reacting to something being excreted in her urine or could be teething?
teething can make pee and poo more acidic which often causes nappy rashes.
but might be neither of these so if ur worried try to get her checked hon xx 
im tryin to chase down my med card too, should have had it or a decision by today ( again ) rang um they said its with a medical offier and no clue how long it will be , arrrggghhh
wanna take simon to doc but ive taken him last 2 weeks and paid for it,
i thought my card would be here to cover it, 
im pretty sure she will say its the meds and wait and see , again ...
so i dont wanna pay again cos money isnt exactly free flowing now im not working.
stupid beaureacrats . 
sorry was meant to be answering u jess, 
im just in foul humour.
had to give simon rescue meds again today and i hate seeing him after um
just feel like meds are doin nothing other than sickening him
he cant eat again today. 
he wont be my chubby baba for much longer if they dont listen to me and sort things out for him.
virtualy no food or therapy again today due to meds and epilepsy.
he just woke up xx
hope u get sorted with ur ins soon hon.
i know its extremly frustrating


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Not sure what my body is doing... hopefully it sorts itself out soon. I did have similar issues after my d&c so who knows.
> She current weighs 3.8kgs (8.3lb) she was 3.2kg (alb) at birth.
> Im feeling great... baby blues are gone now. They were the worst so I'm glad it didn't last long. They pretty much left when i stopped taking pain meds so maybe they weren't helping.
> I can't believe how fast time is going as well... I'm loving being a mummy though. Just feels like I've found my calling in life. :)

aw how sweet, xx
me too, i feel like this is what im meant to do.
i couldnt iumagine leaving him to work.
id eat only bread every day first :haha:
hope ur bleeding stops soon hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

only read the rest now. 
thanks angel, he is better this eve, 
still looks really tired but did 25 mins in stander which is awesome.
plus gave me a chance to eat :)
hows p doin xx


----------



## lilesMom

jess if u use wipes or changed detergent or something could be that too.
i still use cotton pads and water only for simon. xxx


----------



## lilesMom

leslie u test?
hope no af xxxx

love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I've tried different wipes, no wipes, water, no diapers, cloth diapers, its not the detergent, I stopped feeding her solids, did nothing. Maybe the docs can do some allergy tests. I have heard of hydrocortisone helping, but I certainly won't do that until the doc gives me the ok. Thanks ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ladies, u wouldn't believe it. Sophie's rash got a little better today. I trusted my dh to take care of her for an hour. Guess what? She pooped while he was with her and he didn't think to check her or change her. She was very fussy with him and he didn't know why. The second I took her I could tell she was in pain. And I could smell she was pooped. She had poop plastered from her butt cheeks to her vaginal area right on her rash. The second I cleaned off the poop I saw how bright red and burned her skin was. She was screaming in horrific pain, such horrible pain. And it made me cry and have a mental breakdown. I feel so horrible and I blame myself for her pain. I should have never trusted him. He's such an ass, he looked annoyed that Sophia was crying. She was in pain because he didn't change her diaper. It pisses me off that he had no patience with her, even though it was his fault. This incident alone makes me want to divorce him. I haven't mentioned this lately, but I don't think this man will ever change. Things are the same again.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ladies, u wouldn't believe it. Sophie's rash got a little better today. I trusted my dh to take care of her for an hour. Guess what? She pooped while he was with her and he didn't think to check her or change her. She was very fussy with him and he didn't know why. The second I took her I could tell she was in pain. And I could tell she was pooped. She had poop plastered from her butt cheeks to her vaginal area right on her rash. The second I cleaned off the poop I saw how bright red and burned her skin was. She was screaming in horrific pain, such horrible pain. And it made me cry and have a mental breakdown. I feel so horrible and I blame myself for her pain. I should have never trusted him. He's such an ass, he looked annoyed that Sophia was crying. She was in pain because he didn't change her diaper. It pisses me off that he had no patience with her, even though i was his fault. This incident alone makes me want to divorce him. I haven't mentioned this lately, but I don't think this man will ever change. Things are the same again.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess that's just too bad about your DH. Was he just being lazy? :trouble: Anyone with a fussy baby knows to check their booty! *sigh* I'm sorry baby girl had to suffer...just when you were getting her rash under control. I've read and was told by pediatrician citrus can cause a rash, so things like lemon (which is used in a lot of baby food's to preserve food color), mango, peaches are irritants. Meanwhile, I still cannot believe he didn't check & change her. Hope you let him have it :jo:

Laura ~ I bet Simon was exhausted after the stander, but woohoo! Way to go little man!


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting on here. I found out last week that I have had a mmc, I have no signs of imminent misscarriage and am off to EPU tomorrow for a re scan. I am considering a d&c now as I have a 17 month old to look after and it's only me and my OH. However I am getting on in age and really want to TTC again. I am happy to wait until June to do this but no more, what were you advised about TTC after your d&c? Did you have any complications after?

Again sorry for butting in, but I guess you are a good audience for my questions! 

Thanks for reading

x


----------



## lilesMom

Charlie ur not butting in.
Welcome. Sorry its cos of a loss u found us xxx
Hugs xx
I was told 1, 2 and 3 cycles to wait by different docs 
To be honest I woyld wait one do ur sure no complications
But that's only my opinion.
I waited 3 but gor other reasons. I was having blood tests on my liver done.
I got preg on first try ;-)
He is now ten months. 
Fx same for u xx
Feel free to chat here as much as u like hon.
Hugs for ur loss xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess il kick dh s butt for u xxx
Hugs not nice seeing bub in pain. 

We spent yest eve to now in hospital.
Had to give rescuemeds twice yest 
I rang hosp. Theu said come up and be admitted 
Glad to be home afain.
Telly in room was broken, rad was broken and stuck on full blsat
And I slept on floor cos my room was unlucky one with no reclining chair 
;-)

Love to all.


----------



## lilesMom

Charlie sorry forgot to add.
No complications here.
Af took 5.5 weeks after to arrive which is average
Varies person to person how llong.
If god forbid I had mmc again.
Hopefully never.
I woyld opt for d and c again.
I had been 3 weeks and not a hint of natural mc.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Charlie ~ Sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a natural mc and a D&C. The benefit of the D&C is it was all done, no waiting with minimal cramps. It took me a full 24 hours to shake the anesthetics, but from the comfort of home. The natural was painful (cramping, bleeding), it was a rough day that I wasn't expecting. So you could say both put me down for a full day, but the D&C was planned, so no surprise. After my natural mc, my period returned on time (28 days from the hard day). After my D&C it took over 5 weeks of utter limbo to come. Either way, my Dr said to wait until I had one period and I was clear to try again. Again, sorry you are having this experience, but I'm glad you found us. We're a very open group, so ask away! :howdy: I'm Angel.

Laura ~ Simon had to go to the hospital??? Is he ok? Has his appetite increased? Are you ok?? xoxo


----------



## charlie15

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences lilesmum and Angel. I think when considering looking after a toddler I think a planned D&C is the preferable option. I don't really mind waiting until June to TTC as when I conceived last time I was breastfeeding and my cycles were not right, so I want to see what my body is up to with the regular hormones happening!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Charlie.

Speaking of scans, Lisa any news?

Amy ~ :hugs: Darn witch! 

Leslie ~ How are you? How's CD34 going?


----------



## Lisa85

Hi Charlie, Sorry for your loss :hugs:
I had a d&c and i did have some pain and excessive bleeding afterwards. I had scans but they couldn't find anything. I waited two cycles because my first AF after was not normal and it was quite painful. I got pregnant first try as soon as we started trying again.
I would also have another d&c if i had another mmc. I would want it over and done with rather than waiting for it to happen naturally and dealing with the emotions of that.

Laura, Poor Simon... did they do anything for him in hospital or just kept an eye on him? You would think they would give you something to sleep on. :hugs:

Jess, Men!!! Im sorry you can't trust him... that must be a horrible feeling! i wish we could all be there to support you in person.
I hope Sophia's rash improves soon!

Angel, hows are you and lil man going? Any word about when DH will be home?

AFM - Elena is being a bit fussy during the day at the moment. Not really crying but grunting and fussing. Not sure whats up with her... i was thinking its gas but I'm not sure. So hard to try and work out what they want sometimes!! I wonder if I'm eating something thats upsetting her... i only give her breast milk about every 3rd or 4th feed (thats how many expresses it takes to get a full feed).
Also the lactation medication I'm on isn't doing anything other than giving me a head ache and upsetting my stomach. Im about to give up on expressing too!! :(


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, no news yet... still waiting on the hospital to call for an appointment and i have my follow up ultrasound on the 7th. Bleeding is slowing down though.


----------



## aaronswoman79

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting on here. I found out last week that I have had a mmc, I have no signs of imminent misscarriage and am off to EPU tomorrow for a re scan. I am considering a d&c now as I have a 17 month old to look after and it's only me and my OH. However I am getting on in age and really want to TTC again. I am happy to wait until June to do this but no more, what were you advised about TTC after your d&c? Did you have any complications after?
> 
> Again sorry for butting in, but I guess you are a good audience for my questions!
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> x

Hi , Charlie. So sorry for your mmc hon. I had never heard of a mmc until I had my own mc in Aug '12. At 19 weeks pregnant I found out my little girl died. The very next day I had a traumatic mc, and had to have an emergency d&c that same day because of excess hemorrhaging due to a retained placenta. I was told to wait 3 cycles and got pregnant 2 months after my mc . I didn't want to wait due to getting older... I was 32 at the time and had my beautiful rainbow baby Sophia who is now 9 months (she is my avatar pic) when i was 33. I think it all depends on you, if you want to wait to ttc again. Although in my case I did wait the 2 months because of how far along I was when I mc, and also for time to heal physically and emotionally. But now I can tell you from experience I was not nearly ready mentally or physically. I probably should have waited longer because of how far along I was. I think a lot of docs tell women to wait to ttc after mc so they can heal and also for dating reasons. Hopefully they can give you some advice or answers tomorrow. Take care and again, so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Sophie finally got to see a doc today and we picked a good ped for her also. He says she has a yeast infection and prescribed her some niystatin cream and also hydrocortisone cream. She also got some of the shots she is late for and now she is almost up to date. Shes in the 90th percentile for everything so shes growing great. He said she looks very precocious. Couldn't tell she was born early and was impressed that shes walking. So thank God she is doing good. He told me I look like I worry too much. I guess its obvious.lol. She has huge knots in her legs from the shots. Shes very fussy. I got to go for now. I'll be back later. Big :hugs:!!


----------



## lilesMom

charlie15 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experiences lilesmum and Angel. I think when considering looking after a toddler I think a planned D&C is the preferable option. I don't really mind waiting until June to TTC as when I conceived last time I was breastfeeding and my cycles were not right, so I want to see what my body is up to with the regular hormones happening!

u should be well back to normal cycles by june hon.
best of luck , let us know how u get on if u can xx
hope ur holding up alright xx
bet ur toddler is taking ur mind off things :)
like angel said feel free if u have any qs or wanna chat or anything.x


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ Simon had to go to the hospital??? Is he ok? Has his appetite increased? Are you ok?? xoxo

we were only in for a night 
i had to give him rescue meds twice in a day, he has only had um twice ever before.
i rang hosp and they said bring him up, they admitted him to be safe.
but seemed like a freaky day , he is much better again.
he had very little sleep the nt before so could have been that.
tiredness brings um on.
they often do sleep deprivation for eeg tests to bring on fits on purpose.
i also gave him strawberry again , htinking back on it , 
it could be a food trigger for him cos last time he had it , i thought he was funny too.
no more starwberry until he can talk just in case :)
had another med increase in hosp, slight but might just do it.
and some blood tests and stuff so he is fine.
im fine too, 
delighted to sleep in my bed and not on the floor :)
he just went nearly 24 hrs without one and even then only had extremly mild one, so maybe its working at last.
appetite is still crappy but not as bad.
might be a bit from teeth as well,
then when he doesnt eat, lack of food to weight down milk drives reflux bananas.
he might be just startin to get used to new med as well.
they do say it has an 'adjustment period'
nice words for screws ur baby up for a bit :)
hows p? xx
how r u? xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa85 said:


> Laura, Poor Simon... did they do anything for him in hospital or just kept an eye on him? You would think they would give you something to sleep on. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Elena is being a bit fussy during the day at the moment. Not really crying but grunting and fussing. Not sure whats up with her... i was thinking its gas but I'm not sure. So hard to try and work out what they want sometimes!! I wonder if I'm eating something thats upsetting her... i only give her breast milk about every 3rd or 4th feed (thats how many expresses it takes to get a full feed).
> Also the lactation medication I'm on isn't doing anything other than giving me a head ache and upsetting my stomach. Im about to give up on expressing too!! :(

thanks hon xx
see above post for simon and hosp :)

it could very well be food or gas hon.
have u tried or do ye have infacol?
it worked great for simon.
u just dropper some into their mouth before a feed
i still give it to simon, he loves it, laps it up (orange flavour )
it joins up gas bubbles in their tummy to make it easier to break wind.
really works.
also i switched to comfort milk cos its easier for them to digest.
i was combi feeding and i think this helped a lot.
but if u do switch comfort milk is thicker so u may have to thicken ur breast milk for her.
she has had weeks of goodness from u now hon, 
dont feel bad if u need to stop expressing.
i stopped after 2 months cos of his reflux and cos i was exhausted from looking after simon , me , the house and expressing :)
its very time consuming cos u have all the work of bottles and bf with none of that advantages bar lo gettin the milk.
simon continued to grow super fast and has never gotten sick ( apart from epilepsy, non related entirely ) so i dont think he has suffered at all from the change over.
i have 4 nieces and nephews in one of my familys who were totally bf and are always sick :)
also have a sis with 2 who were bf and never sick :)
so ... my rambly way of saying i dont think it matters which milk in a way xx
i would have preferred if bf worked for us but it didnt and simon is totally fine ;)
there are advantages to bottles too :)
no embarrassing boobs out in public being my main one, 
im shy enough like that :)

might be no harm to elevate her head slightly in pram and cot.
just put something small under matress , like slim cushion or something.
u can buy wedges but i dont think u need to spend the money.
a pillow under cot matress does same job :)
might be slight reflux,
lots of babies have reflux, its normal for um.
most grow out in no time and it causes no trouble for them.
but if it was a touch of it, then putting her at a slight slant to sleep might help.
also keep upright for 20 mins after feeds.

hope ur bleeding goes away soon hon xx
i bled heavily for a good bit of time too.
not as long as u are though.
the expressing used to make it gush :)
sorry tmi :)


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi ladies. Sophie finally got to see a doc today and we picked a good ped for her also. He says she has a yeast infection and prescribed her some niystatin cream and also hydrocortisone cream. She also got some of the shots she is late for and now she is almost up to date. Shes in the 90th percentile for everything so shes growing great. He said she looks very precocious. Couldn't tell she was born early and was impressed that shes walking. So thank God she is doing good. He told me I look like I worry too much. I guess its obvious.lol. She has huge knots in her legs from the shots. Shes very fussy. I got to go for now. I'll be back later. Big :hugs:!!

great she got sorted hon xx
mommy always knows best :)
she should be right as rain in no time now xx
worry be gone :)
if only it were that easy :) xxx
hugs xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies happy Friday!
Will have to catch up soon but wanted to update.
No AF for me yet...12dpo. Although as I said before I kind of question the opk this month and may have ovulated later. Can you actually have a different LP month to month? If nothing tomorrow I am going to test with a cheapy and see where that goes. I do feel as I did last month before AF graced me with her presense so I'm thinking she will be right around the corner.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Now that I'm more awake I am thinking...I actually had a dream that I got AF! Nightmare huh ?;)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I hope Simon's adjusted meds does the trick for calming his seizures. Gosh, what a great mommy you are, sleeping on the floor just to be near your little boy. I was just thinking, Simon is going to be turning 1 at the end of next month! Has it almost been a year already? Where has the time gone??!! Forgot to mentioned, I took Sophie off the solids for almost 2 months, terrified of food allergies, so I was giving her pure formula with rice milk added. Doc said I did the right thing, just incase she was infact allergic to food. He gave me he ok to continue with her solids. But he did suggest I not give her any acidic or citrus fruits or any dairy including yoghurt, cheese of milk until she is at least 12 months. Since she has a very sensitive tummy. Anyways, what surprised me is since Sophie hasn't been eating solids for 2 months and for those same 2 months she has been crawling and now walking around she has gone down from 24lbs to 22lbs! I was worried but doc said she is still in 90th percentile and stopping with the solids along with her activity is probably why she is lighter. I guess constantly moving around is slimming her down. Hopefully now that she is gonna start up on solids again, there will be no more weight loss and slower but steady weight gain. Whats weird is that she is still growing out of all her clothes and has huge thunder thighs.lol. Here I am rambling now.lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, u could test but even if you get bfn, its still early. A lot people don't get bfps at 12 dpo. Boo to the af nightmare! Lets hope its just a bad dream. :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess I'm going to test at 13dpo but the reason why it's not terribly early is because last month I got AF at 10dpo. Maybe that was a fluke though


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi ladies happy Friday!
> Will have to catch up soon but wanted to update.
> No AF for me yet...12dpo. Although as I said before I kind of question the opk this month and may have ovulated later. Can you actually have a different LP month to month? If nothing tomorrow I am going to test with a cheapy and see where that goes. I do feel as I did last month before AF graced me with her presense so I'm thinking she will be right around the corner.
> Hope everyone is doing well!

fx for u hon xx
i would imagine it prob can vary?
but im guessing 
i don t think opks would sell so well if it couldnt vary?
but total guess xx
hoping ur nightmare doesnt come true xx


----------



## lilesMom

jess im just starting to test yoghurt again.
cos his new med is crushable tablet and thats what they recommend to mix with it 
ive been mixing it with fruit puree which seems ok 
but i know he would take it easier in yoghurt


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Now that I'm more awake I am thinking...I actually had a dream that I got AF! Nightmare huh ?;)

Eeek! Bad dream! FX'd for that second line to show tomorrow and not the *whisper* _w i t c h_!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for pediatrician Jess! Sophia is on the mend, you must be relieved. No dairy or citrus...good thing only 2.5 months of it though :). And 22lbs is a great weight, it's prob b/c she is walking that she shed a couple of lbs...

Laura ~ Oh I hope the meds are doing their trick. Thank you for filling us in on his experience. I'm looking forward to hearing about Simon's progress in the days, months ahead! 

Lisa ~ Fussy girl...it is prob just her tummy like Laura said. Nothing you are eating will cause her harm, if nothing else your breast milk helps ease things up. It is designed specifically for her after all! 

TGIF ladies!

Jen, Bethany? How are you, how are the girls?

Pierce is 8 months today! The boy gave me a run for my money last night...was up every 2 hours :dohh: I wonder if it's his teeth still or a growth spurt? :shrug: Morning nap time, going to see if I can catch a cat nap!


----------



## lilesMom

angel p sounds like simon, 
his teeth are totally interupting his sleep.
he slept well last nt though :)
sound asleep now too 

love to all xx


----------



## Storked

So, I just went to the last page :blush:

Angel, 8 months! Yay! 

Laura, glad that Simon is sleeping. What a sweetheart!

Leslie, how is TTC going? Did you ever get a positive on OPKs? Is there a certain kind you'd recommend?

Jessica, how are your girls doing? How are YOU doing mama?

Amy, same stuff for you- how is TTC going? Or have you conceived? I really don't want to miss any positive tests from you and Leslie! I love you girls. When you guys get those rainbows I will annoy y'all with constant baby gear talk. 

Lisa, Elena is so precious! 

Jen, how are you and Zoey? Still TTC as well?

I wish that we were on FB. It'd be so much easier to keep up with everyone. I feel terrible that I don't come over here like I used to. It has been rough. Still can't feel half of my face. Eating slop. Lorelei is possibly cutting teeth because she fusses a lot during the day. I a afraid that you guys are feeling neglected by me and I never want any of you to feel that way. I love all of you. Friends forever *throws glitter*

Moms, are any of you giving LOs table food yet? When do you do that? I haven't started L on solids yet, dreading it really, but I get so excited thinking about when she is big enough to really eat with us. You know?


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/9f154d39b69f21939768dd8d4ae5d9f6_zpse58fe218.jpg

Morning photo. I have fallen in love with baby leg warmers and big obnoxious head bands.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sweet pic Bethany...Lorelie is a doll! My pediatrician had me start Pierce on solids at 5 months, but only because he was ringing in the 97th percentile for weight. 6 months is standard. If you dont have it, I recommend The Wholesome Baby Food Guide...great instruction and yummy! Sorry you're still out of sorts xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I'm anxiously waiting here for some good news! Stay away af!! Come on bfp!! Hope you have a great weekend hon!

Laura, hope you and Simon get a more restful night sleep tonight. Teething seriously messes with our babies. Messes with their sleep and livelihood. Why can' their teeth just break through already!! The doc examined Sophie's mouth and said no signs of teeth yet. He said she might not even have teeth by her first birthday! :cry:

Happy 8 months Pierce!! Your getting to be such a big boy!! Heres a great big :hugs: and :kiss: from me and sophie!! Hope u get more rest tonight Angel. Pierce has 2 teeth now, correct? 

Lorelei is adorable Bethany!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I agree with the other ladies. Elena could have a little gas or maybe even reflux. Its a lot more common than you think. When Sophie would get more gassy it would sometimes help if I took some extra time burping her or maybe even a nice gentle massage to sooth her? I'm so glad your baby blues have subsided hon. Thank God it only lasted briefly for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Pierce is a such a healthy boy Angel! Do you see the weight gain slowing down yet? When they start moving around some babies slim down a tad bit, but they can also get bigger appetites! I know their rapid weight gain doesn't last forever. I was actually a little worried when Sophie went down the 2 lbs. but the ped assured me that taking away her solids on top of how active she is probably let to her slimming down a bit. My question is, how come they make baby clothes so small. I bought Sophie and adorable skirt outfit. The skirt fits her like a hip hugger and the shirt shows her belly lol. If she were a teen, I would never let her out of the house dressing like that!! I should take a pic to show you ladies.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm caught up but too tired to type. 
;-) nt nt all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Goodnight hon. Hope your having good cuddles with Simon! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good luck in the morning Leslie! :dust:

Hope you're resting well Laura.

Jess ~ No teeth means less for you to have to concern yourself with! Pierce does have his bottom 2 teeth. So cute when he smiles, I try to snap pics, but he clams up once I raise the camera! Sheesh! And haha I bet the skirt is cute on Soph!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophia's rash was almost healed. I had to rest and then use the bathroom. I explicitly told him that he had to be very careful and keep a close eye on her and check her incase she poops. After I'm done eating and go to the bathroom, I find the the man changing her and she is crying and all bright red an blistered. He left her with poop AGAIN. This man cannot be trusted. I am fuming here. Her rash was almost gone!! I am serious, I feel like slapping him. Obviously he doesn't understand how painful a babies diaper rash can be! I have been working hard to get rid of her rash she was so much better! And now I need to finally get Natalie seen. Her health plan has mental health coverage. Its about time we try and stabilize her mental health. Gonna get her in with a psychologist next week, she is doing horrible mentally. Its scary, the way she gets. Lately she has a new habit, compulsive lying.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry to hear about Sophia and the diaper rash :( I wonder if he just doesn't get it or if he is that lazy? 

I am going to catch up tomorrow ladies.
I did test this morning at 13 dpo and got bfn. I guess I'm just waiting for AF at this point. Disappointing as always and I guess clomid is next step. Still confused about my luteal phase


----------



## lilesMom

angel pierces teeth would be soo cute to see.
looking forward to my gummy bear having um too

jess hugs poor sophia x
glad ins is finally through.

leslie bfn could just be too early for bfp xxx
fx for u 

simon was restless all nt , then at 5 vomitd all over him and me.
he refused brekkie but had some toast, puked that too.
now refusing to eat or drink.
poor lil dude.
conked in m arms now


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ hmmm, you aren't out until the witch shows. Can you recap your LP concern for me? I'm a bit foggy due to lack of sleep.

Jess ~ Darn it! I'd be upset with my DH if he did that. You now know he isn't going to make a move when she has a poopy diaper, so perhaps you should tell him to let you know when she has a BM and you'll wake or stop what you're doing and change it for him. Maybe that will help :shrug: Yay for the insurance...it is certainly in Natalie's best interest to get treatment now while she is young enough to be molded/taught how to manage her disorder. Things are bound to improve with proper intervention.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Poor Simon Laura. Is that a side effect of the meds or did he have a virus? Poor little fella. Hope he keeps his bottle down.


----------



## lilesMom

he is refusing bottle,
has had nothing all day.
had a few oz this morn alrihgt but nothing since
i think virus but i really dont know.
only emergency docs on for weekend so il wait till he wakes up and see if he will drink then.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies. Sorry to hear about Simon Laura. Hope he gets better soon.

Angel my LP was 10 last time now it's 13... I didn't really think it varied so that is why I am confused. If I had a 10 day LP I would have thought a BFP would have showed by now anyway, I just feel out.


----------



## lilesMom

i hope he will take and keep down his meds later. 
stupid bug, if thats what it is. still refusing bottle doh


----------



## xoxo4angel

:dohh: I had replied right away, and now I see it didn't post! :dohh:

Leslie ~ Are you taking any supplements? Just wondering if last month was a fluke or if this month is? Hard to tell. Still hoping for your BFP :dust:

Laura ~ Poor Simon...he has to have something to prevent dehydration, right?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No new supplements or anything. Only thing done different is exercise past couple of weeks but nothing hard core and I only did 2-3 times per week. Just being weird


----------



## aaronswoman79

Kicked him out. Can't put up with his crap anymore. Let's see how long I can take taking care of 3 kids by myself. Was a single mom with my oldest for 5 years, but with 3 kids, baby, special needs child, and out of control teenager I wonder, was it worth it kicking him out? I feel so confused but at the same time liberated. If we only had 1, I would have left him a long long time ago. Hope u ladies are having a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ FX'd still! 

Jess ~ Oh boy! You are very strong to make that move, good for you. I hope he comes to his senses and makes the necessary changes (if that's what you want). xoxo


----------



## Buttrflyl553

How is everyone doing?

Amy I'm thinking of you and hope you are doing ok.

Laura is Simon feeling better? I know you said he wasn't eating and seemed sick. How are you doing?

Jess is Sophia feeling better? Seems the time for everyone getting sick. Sorry about your DH. Like Angel said it takes such strength to do what you did. We are here for you if you need us. How are the girls when he is not there?

Angel your avatar is adorable! How are you and Simon? Do you still get to talk to DH often? Thanks for always thinking and asking about me. The walking dead has gotten really good so you have shows to look forward to! Do you watch how I met your mother? I think Bethany does. It just ended actually with series finale.

Bethany how are your teeth doing? I'm waiting for AF at the moment actually. Got a positive opk ( I think) 14 days ago. Clomid is coming next. When will you be ttc?

Lisa hope everything is going well. Did you look into the lactation cookies?

Jen how are you? 

Hope everyone is doing well and I didn't miss anyone. 

I'm worried because my year is coming up of getting my BFP ( April 9 after testing very late!) then my mmc may 6. Tested again this morning ( darn it having those wondfos I get tempted) and another bfn. I am hoping AF holds out a bit...DH and I wanted to get one bd in tonight before AF comes. We don't get much fun bd time. I'm wondering when I'm on clomid around when I might ovulate.


----------



## lilesMom

he is a bit better but still not eating or drinking much thanks leslie
u could be waiting for bfp too hon xxx
fx fo u xxx

love to all xx


----------



## lilesMom

jess hugs hope ur ok hon xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

ps leslie i watch how i met ur mother but we r behind :)
also hve seeen a few series of walking dead, well 1.5 :)
no time now though to organise um to ewatch 
im in bed with simon by time they r on telly :) xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Whoops Angel I called pierce Simon in my post! Sorry about that :)

Yeah Laura I guess I could be waiting for BFP but u never understand why it would take so long if it's that. I have said that a couple of times only to have AF come. We shall see. You need to catch up to how I met your mother ;) I didn't love the ending and was sad to see it go.


----------



## lilesMom

Sometimes it's easier not to get hopes too high. I understand that totally. Xx
Hope u get bfp still though xx
If stupid af then u hve ur backup plan of Clomid.
Which has worked for loads of poeple xxx

I presume the ending is an anticlimax to how Imet ur mom.
Its been goin on so long I dont think anything would work
I'm not sure why they r ending it. It's still funny.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wiped a tiny bit of red couple hours ago so I'm thinking she's on her way. Good news would be that I have a 14 day LP! I'm nervous about clomid but I am nervous about most things new haha. 

Yeah I will miss how I met your mother. I think they are doing a how a met your father with different characters eventually. I loved the current ones! I won't do any spoilers for you but let me know when you get to the end ! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll have to see if Netflix has How I Met...I've seen tidbits, but it looked entertaining. As for The Walking Dead, I forgot to DVR them and onDemand only has the last 4 episodes leaving a huge gap in events :dohh: I'm keeping my eyes peeled for a marathon or reruns! Sorry AF is en route, but great LP!

Laura ~ How was Simon's day?

Jess ~ Hope you are holding up hon :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie14 days is great xx
Sorry it's af but u can move on now.
And fx for Clomid to do it for u dxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel he ismuch better rhan yest but still eating nibbles and less rhan half sual drink
My niece is in hosp now. Suspected pneumonia.
She is 3.5 months younger than s
How r p and u xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Angel he ismuch better rhan yest but still eating nibbles and less rhan half sual drink
> My niece is in hosp now. Suspected pneumonia.
> She is 3.5 months younger than s
> How r p and u xx

Your poor niece, I hope she is alright. It's pitiful when they are sick. xoxo And at least Simon isn't vomiting up what little bit he is taking in now. 

Pierce is good thanks. He took a quick morning nap which made him a grump, so I've spent the better part of my day entertaining him. I did get to feed him gluten free waffles, sweetened with blueberries. They were a success! I wonder what age they have to be to give them syrup... 

:wave: ladies! I'm ready for Game of Thrones!

PS I'm watching How I Met Your Mother via Netflix....Season One Episode 2, cute show!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Waffles sound so yummy! I just made sausage and peppers for dinner with turkey sausage. Turkey sausage is much harder to cook but i am trying to be healthier.
Only 8 more seasons to go of how I met your mother for you Angel;) great show though! I need to start from the beginning because I don't remember all of them.
DH is so excited for game of thrones too. I like some of it and do watch with him. I get easily confused though.


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, you are going to end up addicted to How i met your mother!! 
P pic is so cute!! Love those chubby cheeks!
Im looking forward to Game of Thrones as well. I hope there is more of Khaleesi this season. I love her story line.

Leslie, Sorry AF is making an appearance. Are you doing anything different next month or do you have to see your dr first?
I watched the last episode of how i met your mother and i was a bit disappointed! It wasn't bad but just not how i thought it should have gone!
I didn't try the lactation cookies coz i was on medication from the dr and they said there isn't much point taking anything else.

Laura, Glad simon is feeling a little better. Hope his appetite picks up.
How are you going with S being sick? hope you're getting enough sleep and looking after yourself too! :hugs:

Jess, Good on you for being so strong. You might find that things get easier even though you are doing it on your own because you don't have to worry about him being there doing the wrong things and upsetting you. Hope everything works out for you hon. :hugs: 


AFM - Follow up ultrasound today.
I've stopped the lactation medication coz it wasn't doing anything and my milk supply is dropping already. i think ill be getting nothing by the end of the week. I only get about 20ml (0.6oz) an express now. I really tried but i had so many things stacked up against me. I think even one of my issues would have caused issues let alone all of them together (c section, excess blood loss, early baby, tongue tie, possible left over placenta, breast implants & small nipples :shrug:).
How long did you ladies bleed after your babies? I stopped for a week after i came home from hospital but its not stopping now after it started again... quite light though.

Also what do you ladies do for gas... elena has really bad gas pains yesterday. I caved and gave her a dummy for the first time to calm her coz she was crying in pain. Also did that thing were you curl their legs up to let the farts out and I'm trialling a different bottle atm.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Waffles sound so yummy! I just made sausage and peppers for dinner with turkey sausage. Turkey sausage is much harder to cook but i am trying to be healthier.
> Only 8 more seasons to go of how I met your mother for you Angel;) great show though! I need to start from the beginning because I don't remember all of them.
> DH is so excited for game of thrones too. I like some of it and do watch with him. I get easily confused though.

8 more seasons of "How I Met..." I had to look and there are 183 episodes on Netflix. Guess I know how I'll pass the time with DH gone. I love going back and watching first seasons of shows, so you can watch "How I..." with me! Through the years you just forget certain things. I love watching old Friends episodes...what a classic series that was! And Game of Thrones is easy to get lost in. I think Bethany and/or Laura read one of the books? I might be wrong...maybe they mentioned something about the book? It's been some time since it was brought up, I probably just fabricated that--sorry Laura/Bethany! Ha! Oh and turkey sausage, yummy! 

Lisa ~ P was super gassy and was bf exclusively! I tried Gripe Water (not sure what your equivalent would be), but wasn't successful. If you think it's the formula, consult your pediatrician before switching her. The gas will eventually ease up as their intestines mature. A warm bath, "bicycle" with her legs, tummy time, try her left leg bent and pressed up (descending colon is on left) all good to help her pass the gas. How was the ultra sound? And I LOVE Khaleesi's story line...I want a pet dragon. Do you know that's a wig they put on her? I almost don't recognize her (Emilia Clarke?) as her true brunette self! I saw her on a morning talk show here.


----------



## USAFWife319

I had a D&C in January. I was about 8 weeks but I had a blighted ovum. I went through phases where I didn't want to try again, I couldn't go through any part of a store dealing with baby stuff, and every time I saw a pregnant woman it hurt and I got upset. It passed thankfully and we are expecting again. It's a very rough road but there is light at the end of the tunnel :)


----------



## Lisa85

Thanks for all the tips Angel. I will give them a go. I have some gripe water but it says not to use until 4 weeks which she is on Wednesday.
I dont recognise Emillia Clarke without the wig either! She is stunning with her brunette hair. Lets all get dragons! haha

The ultrasound today showed my uterus is still enlarged and the bit they think is retained placenta is slightly smaller. I called the hospital about my referral to have a very rude women tell me it would be weeks before i could get an appointment. I told her this is an urgent matter and isn't something that can wait that long. She said if its urgent go to the emergency room and that was it! I didn't want to go to the emergency room as its not an "emergency" its just urgent.
I ended up ringing the birthing sweet where i had Elena coz i didn't know what else to do and they were very helpful and said it was right for me to go to emergency.
The doctor there though it may just be a blood clot and not placenta and i should pass it on my own without a d&c but to keep a close eye out for a fever and more pain and bleeding. So just a waiting game at this time.
The ultrasound tech also said it looks like my ovaries are starting to do their thing so i guess i can look forward to a period in the coming weeks! :(


----------



## mommylov

Storked said:


> Amy, same stuff for you- how is TTC going? Or have you conceived? I really don't want to miss any positive tests from you and Leslie! I love you girls. When you guys get those rainbows I will annoy y'all with constant baby gear talk.

Thanks hun :hugs: Its so hard to be positive sometimes but I hope that leslie and I get to that point as well.

USAF ~ Thank you for post and so sorry for you loss. Glad things worked out for you and you are expecting again. :)

Leslie,

Im so sorry AF showed... darn witch! Maybe this month will be it and we will be ringing in the new year with our rainbow! :)

Hope everyone else and thier babies are well. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> [
> series that was! And Game of Thrones is easy to get lost in. I think Bethany and/or Laura read one of the books? I might be wrong...maybe they mentioned something about the book? It's been some time since it was brought up, I probably just fabricated that--sorry Laura/Bethany! Ha! Oh and turkey sausage, yummy!
> 
> Emilia Clarke?) as her true brunette self! I saw her on a morning talk show here.

ive read all the books written so far
kaleesi is my fave too
books are good but can be a bit long winded
i cant watch it cos the people are all wrong for me :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

lisa hope u will be ok sweetie xxx

usaf, congrats hon xx

angel hope pierce had sleep and is in better form xxx

same here, eating and driking like a mouse!!!!!
but staying down.
sometimes only will drink by syringe.

jess hope ur ok 

amy huge hugs xxx

leslie i see u :)
hope alls well xxx

bethany xxxx

sory if im missing anyoone xx


----------



## Storked

I never kept up with HIMYM but I heard about the finale and got pissed!

Angel, I haven't read GOT series but LOVE THE SHOW. Peter Dinklage is beautiful. So so beautiful. Haven't seen the new episode yet- waiting for DH to get back from a project as it is a show we watch together lol.

Leslie, I am sorry that AF showed. Want to try for a February baby with me? Or is it January next? Either way, let's go for it!
And the food sounds AMAZING!

Amy, of course it is hard to be positive. This road has been long and hard for you. :hugs: but you will be rewarded. I know it. And I will feel it even when you don't. That is what I'm here for- glitter and positivity for your times of darkness. Love you!

Lisa, I hope that your PP period is as easy as mine have been! Also I think that is stinky that they aren't doing much besides waiting to see if you get a fever. Boo. Elena is a doll btw. Love her pics!

Jen, are you having a hard time coming on here too? Gonna say it again ladies, I wish that we could transition to FB. So much easier to access from phone!

Laura, how are you and your family? Did I read that your sister was sick? I hope that everyone is feeling better <3 hope that Milky is doing well!

Jessica, how are you and the girls?

Not much happening here. My husband is out of town this week. My chin and lip are still numb. Lorelei has started to keep an eye out for our cat and when she spots him she desperately tries to get his attention. Her day was made yesterday because he let her pet him and rubbed his whiskers against her cheek. I love the two of them.
Oh and I transitioned her from the rock n play to the co-sleeper. Yay.


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, have they said anything about your numb chin and lip? I don't think it supposed to still be numb. 
How sweet about Lorelei and the kitty! Cute!!


I think Elena's tongue tie just torn on its own while she was having a bottle. She let out a little cry and then there was blood in her mouth and then she continued with the bottle. Do I still need to get it looked at? I'm seeing a nurse next week... Would it be ok to wait to then? Doesn't seem to be bothering her.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa idk about the tongue tie. I think it'd be ok to wait to see the nurse next week. If nothing else give them a call and see what the nurse says. Hope she is well.

Jess ~ How are things there? Natalie goes this week to the Dr, right? 

Laura ~ How is your milky mouse? Hope his appetite is coming around. And I totally get the character issue between and book and tv/movie portrayal. I love this series by Janet Evanovich. They made her 1st book into a movie "One for the Money." How a book can make me laugh out loud, then the movie fall flat on its face is beyond me! The cast was very wrong, not at all how I pictured it. 

Bethany ~ Hurray for co sleeper! So you'll be ttc this month (New Year's baby) or next (Valentine's cutie)? 

Leslie ~ how are you? 

Amy ~ Mwah xoxo Come on acu! Will you take Clomid this month as well? 

Jen ~ any luck with a job? How is the birthday planning?


----------



## Storked

Lisa, you should be fine waiting. She is still pretty young. Lorelei didn't have her frenectomy until she was around 3 months. 
Sadly, with teeth as close to the nerves as mine parasthesia isn't too unusual. Hopefully it comes back within 3 months.

Angel, so this month would give a January baby? I may try next month then :) I want a February baby. See my optimism there? How are you and Pierce doing?

Scheduled my last dental work and L's 6 month appointment. Who is in the mood for a route 44 from Sonic? Yum!
I'm watching An Idiot Abroad on Netflix right now lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Bethany. Hey xxx
Welcome back. We missed u 
Yeah my sis has yo hve her kidney removed 
Waiting for a date.
Hope ur mouth / nerves are better soon. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa ouch poor Elena.
But it didnt seem ti bother her?
Id ring like angel said yo check.
Dont wanna risk infection ? Xxx
Hope alls well with u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel ive read some of those books but I started in the middle and didnt hve um all ;-)
How are ye today? 
Simon is much better but not right by a long shot.
Xx thanks fir asking. X


----------



## lilesMom

Wah post gone again.
Dumb pgone.
Was on about s bday pressies . Exciting.
Can't believe 6 weeks!!!
Am starting a course with speech and Lang end of may for simon
I cant wait. 
It's to help him move on with speech and to teach me what to look for.
I love classes but especially onesvthat benefit Simon.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## lilesMom

Hi jess. I see ur name.
How u doiin
U ok xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad Simon seems on the mend Laura. That speech class sounds great, you'll have to share what you learn. 6 weeks until his first birthday :cake: How exciting! What's the age difference between Simon and Zoey? 

Bethany ~ You could have a Feb baby this month, depends in your cycle. From CD1 you +7 days, then go back 3 months = due date! 

So some :bunny: :dust: for those ttc!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope all of u are doing well!

So I kicked out dh last Saturday, went out with the girls the whole day and came home very late, only to find him there, wtf! They were happy to see him and started playing bingo with him. I went and asked him privately why he came back. He said he refused to leave and wanted to try and work things out. So of course I don't want to be the bad guy and kick him out why they are playing with him. Isn't it messed up that I put up with his crap, yet I look like the bad guy for trying to kick him out. He has been sleeping in another room and trying to be nice to me. For everything that is going on, I wish I would have left him when the girls were much younger but then there wouldn't be Sophia, so I wouldn't leave him if I could go back and change things, if you get what I mean. Don't worry ladies, I'm not dumb, I already know his pattern. He changes for a bit and always goes back to being the same. I have no faith he will ever change. I just need time to figure out how I am going to change the situation (by leaving him of course). Its hard when your in my living situation. Having 3 kids makes it that much harder. I haven't even had the time to take Natalie to the doc yet because my oldest is home sick and Sophie has been quite fussy and has had diarrhea these last few days (she got sick after her vaccines along with the rotavirus vaccine). So things have been tough here. 

Lisa, I have heard that some womens uterus take longer to shrink. But I don't know the reason to that. At the hospital that I go to give birth, they examine you before your discharged and won't discharge you unless your uterus has shrunk to a certain size. But I'm sure ultasound could likely detect retained placenta. And about the breastfeeding, you had a lot stacked against you and you have made so much effort to try and bf Elena. Please don't feel bad if you have to stop. You can't say you didn't try because you have been. I went through a similar experience as you. The week that Sophie was in the hospital and tube fed really messed with the breastfeeding. I started a week late and already knew I had glandular issues and didn't produce milk like other women. My supply never came in no matter how much I pumped or breastfed Sophie. The most I could ever pump was 6mls and that was on a good day. Most of the time could only pump from .5 ml to 1ml. It was incredibly frustrating because Sophie latched great and always wanted to breastfeed. I just didn't have the milk to give her, accepted it and after a month of trying tirelessly, I stopped. And I had this issue with all 3 of my girls, so I know I have problems producing breastmilk and was already diagnosed with Insufficient Glandular tissue. All my babies have only been breastfed minimally and mostly bottle fed and they have been healthy babies.

Angel, are Pierce's 2 teeth fully out now? Do you notice his fussiness ease a few days after his teeth break through? Sophia is still toothless!! By the way, your avatar pic is very adorable. Pierce's cheeks look so kissable! I just love cuddly babies. I think Sophie is gaining her weight back. She is eating 40 oz of fortified milk with rice cereal now, we weighed her at over 23 lbs now. I think she is growing again! 

Hope Simon is getting better with his tummy issues Laura. Do you give him anything to prevent dehydration? Has he lost and weight because of all of this? Still wetting a good amount of diapers? Sophie just went through about 5 days of diarrhea but it is just about gone. She seems extra hungry lately and is gaining again thankfully. :happydance: Are his seizures slowing down lately? Did they say if there is a possibility for them going away as he gets older?

Leslie. Hope af hasn't showed her face! Please update when you get a chance!

Hi Jen, hi Bethany!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Simon, Zoey, and Sophie each have 2 weeks between them right? Sophie is 9 months 2 weeks and 4 days old. I didn't realize how close in age our los are. Simon is only a little over 3 weeks older than Sophie, and Zoey is is just 2 weeks older! When we were pregnant with our los, the age difference felt bigger because Laura and Jen were 6 weeks ahead of me. But since Sophie was born 3 weeks earlier, Simon born almost right on time and Zoey born a little later our los ended up pretty close in age!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Regarding your DH not leaving, how frustrating Jess. Guess him sleeping in a different room gives you some space. Time to start squirreling away some money! Sorry A is sick...and poor Soph can't catch a break with the poos. FX'd for health in the house! Hurray for weight gain Miss Soph, even though she was already rocking the 90th percentile! Yes P's 2 teeth are through, he doesn't seem to fuss as much now. It was bad at night. I'm bracing for the top set to come down...might just pick up an amber necklace and see if that wards off the symptoms. I thought of you the other day while in Target...a random lady was trying to say, well, who know what she was trying to say, but she said "look at that fat face on that chubby baby..." As she reaches, yes REACHES to squeeze his face. It was all in slow motion, I didn't stop moving and I swatted her hand away. Maybe she wasn't trying to be rude, perhaps she was fumbling on her words, but I draw the line at touching my kid. The nanny said I had a look of horror on my face! And it all went down like a drawn out slow mo scene on a movie *N O O O o o o* :haha:


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Simon, Zoey, and Sophie each have 2 weeks between them right? Sophie is 9 months 2 weeks and 4 days old. I didn't realize how close in age our los are. Simon is only a little over 3 weeks older than Sophie, and Zoey is is just 2 weeks older! When we were pregnant with our los, the age difference felt bigger because Laura and Jen were 6 weeks ahead of me. But since Sophie was born 3 weeks earlier, Simon born almost right on time and Zoey born a little later our los ended up pretty close in age!!

That's pretty neat. And Pierce is 6 weeks younger than Soph, so that means 9 weeks separate him and Simon...is that right? Crazy how in utero 4 weeks seems like ages!


----------



## Hzajkowski001

Hey everyone, I had my d&c about 4 weeks ago(March 11th) and now I'm testing positive? I'm still waiting for my period to come. I dont feel like im going to get my period any time soon. I took a Clear Blue weeks estimater test and its saying im 1-2 weeks. Ive taken four pregnancy tests all together... the first three were cheapies but the line seems to be getting darker? I dont want to get my hopes up because i know it could be left over debris from the d&c or just lingering hormones. I dont even want to call my doctor yet. I'm going to take another weeks estimater test in a couple of days to see if the 1-2 changes to a 2-3. If i am pregnant that means i concieved 5 days after my d&c. Is this even possible!? Has anyone had this experience or anything similar? I mean we were planning on seriously trying again after my first menstrual cycle but stuff happens and we havent exactly been careful. Please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## aaronswoman79

What is up with people in Target?!! Lol. Thats where most of my bad experiences are. Haha. I notice older people tend to be the once who try and touch babies wthout permission. I am terrified of anybody touching Sophie or any of my kids. Have u ever been to a public restroom and ever notice women who use the bathroom and walk right out without washing their hands? Gross!!!!!!!! My husband is also a germaphobe. He told me when he uses public restrooms most men don't wash their hands!!!! Disgusting. Touching their stuff and not washing?? No men are touching my baby! Lol. Its funny, I'm now scared to shake hands with anybody. The other day at the docs, some random guy waiting for his appointment knelt down in front of Sophie and reached forward as if he was going to pick up Sophie off of my lap without my permission!!! It was spontaneous and creepy and I moved her away quickly, then he said, "what a pretty baby!" Didn't know wether to call the police or thank him. That is by far the weirdest incident! I can say with honesty Sophie gets a ton of attention mostly compliments but there are the few rude people who can't get over seeing a multiracial family and make astonishingly rude comments.:nope:


----------



## Lisa85

I'm going to post after my nap but angel that made me laugh that you swatted her hand away!! Lol people are so rude!! What did she do??


----------



## aaronswoman79

Good point Angel. They are born within a 2 monthd span! Sometimes I forget there is any age difference at all because Pierce is the same size or even bigger than Sophie! That would be cute if Sophie met Pierce and Simon when theyare older and has a crush on them!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah Jess AF did come... CD 1 today and I knew it was coming just hadn't made a proper appearance. Called the doc and should be getting clomid in to pharmacy. 
I'm at the point in the month where I get pissed off and down that god gave me ( and Amy!) this hand. I don't know where I belong in these boards sometimes and I feel kinda lonely about it... Yeah back to being negative and annoyed but what can you do. In a month it will be a year since mmc and tomorrow is a year since I actually got my bfp. Just kinda want to lay in bed and eat chocolate if I'm being honest! Do have to work though.
Hope everyone's week is going well.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hzajkowski001 said:


> Hey everyone, I had my d&c about 4 weeks ago(March 11th) and now I'm testing positive? I'm still waiting for my period to come. I dont feel like im going to get my period any time soon. I took a Clear Blue weeks estimater test and its saying im 1-2 weeks. Ive taken four pregnancy tests all together... the first three were cheapies but the line seems to be getting darker? I dont want to get my hopes up because i know it could be left over debris from the d&c or just lingering hormones. I dont even want to call my doctor yet. I'm going to take another weeks estimater test in a couple of days to see if the 1-2 changes to a 2-3. If i am pregnant that means i concieved 5 days after my d&c. Is this even possible!? Has anyone had this experience or anything similar? I mean we were planning on seriously trying again after my first menstrual cycle but stuff happens and we havent exactly been careful. Please let me know your thoughts!

So sorry for your loss Hzajkowski. :nope: . This could very well be a positive pregnancy test. The only way to be sure is to either make a doctors appointment asap or wait maybe a week to see if your hormones have gone down. Did you ever take a pregnancy test after your d&c but before your latest positive test and get a negative? If you at anytime tested negative a little bit after your d&c then this could very well be a new pregnancy. Only way to know for sure is going to the doc and maybe getting an ultrsound and also getting your hcg levels tested. I wish I could be of more help. I was pregnant just 2 months after d&c.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Yeah Jess AF did come... CD 1 today and I knew it was coming just hadn't made a proper appearance. Called the doc and should be getting clomid in to pharmacy.
> I'm at the point in the month where I get pissed off and down that god gave me ( and Amy!) this hand. I don't know where I belong in these boards sometimes and I feel kinda lonely about it... Yeah back to being negative and annoyed but what can you do. In a month it will be a year since mmc and tomorrow is a year since I actually got my bfp. Just kinda want to lay in bed and eat chocolate if I'm being honest! Do have to work though.
> Hope everyone's week is going well.

:hugs: Ughhh! Moments like this I wish I had a crystal ball...


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hzaj ~ I second what aaronswoman has said. Sorry for your loss and :dust:


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, its nearly easter... stock up on chocolate and enjoy! :flower:

Jess, Thats frustrating your DH came back after you went got the courage to kick him out. Hope it all works out for you hon!!
im not looking forward to people trying to touch elena out and about... i haven't had anyone try yet. if I'm going to a place where i think people might touch her like a 2nd bday party i went to the other day i put her in a wrap on me... I've heard that makes people less likely to touch and ask for a cuddle. it worked that day.

Angel, still laughing about you swatting someone! :haha: i wonder if i will have the balls to swat someone in the same situation! Good on you.

Hzaj, i waited two cycles to try again so sorry I'm not much help and i didn't take any tests in the mean time. It took 8 weeks for me to get my first AF so 5 days after d&c seems a little soon but who knows! Just going to be a wait and see game for you unless you go the the doctor.
Sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Forgot to mention, Alyssa managed to pull off mostly passing grades for the 3rd quarter. She even managed an A or 2. So now it is still very possible for her to pass the 8th grade and head off to high school. Hopefully she does better these last 2 months of the school year! FX!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa85

That's great Jess! Hopefully she can continue doing well. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Yeah Jess AF did come... CD 1 today and I knew it was coming just hadn't made a proper appearance. Called the doc and should be getting clomid in to pharmacy.
> I'm at the point in the month where I get pissed off and down that god gave me ( and Amy!) this hand. I don't know where I belong in these boards sometimes and I feel kinda lonely about it... Yeah back to being negative and annoyed but what can you do. In a month it will be a year since mmc and tomorrow is a year since I actually got my bfp. Just kinda want to lay in bed and eat chocolate if I'm being honest! Do have to work though.
> Hope everyone's week is going well.

Leslie great big hugs hon.
So sorry. Hope it's ir last month disappointed xxx
U belong here hon. We all do.
Hve all suffered loss. Xx
Here's hoping rainbow bub really soom for u xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> I'm going to post after my nap but angel that made me laugh that you swatted her hand away!! Lol people are so rude!! What did she do??

She gasped and looked at me like I had a third eye. I turned and kept moving...I'm w/ Jess on this one, there are still germs out there and I don't know if that lady washed her paws! You'll be amazed at what new "reflexes" you have as a Mum...swatting at strangers is just one of them :haha: You'll also have Spidey senses about people/friends trying to offer your LO a tiny bite of a candy bar when you've been working so hard to keep his/her diet organic <~~true story. 

Jess ~ Yay Alyssa! Keep up the good work!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ So what days do you take Clomid? FX'd for some nice follies! Will your DH have to get another SA? How's he doing on the supplements?

:wave: Laura!

I think you can see his teeth here...they're tiny!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommylov

Angel.... :rofl: I can only imagine you slapping that lady's hand! And good for you! I think people sometimes forget about boundries and what is appropriate and whats not! No clomid for me this month but I did tell DH that my PA was throwing out the idea in the event something wonky happens again like last month. Him and my acupuncturist are like NOOOOOOOOOOOO (Im sure for different reasons lol). BTW love the profile pic of P! He is so handsome and adorbs!!! <3

Laura, Im so glad that Simon is doing better! :) How is your mom doing?? Hope all is well with everyone in your clan. :hugs:

Bethany, thank you for your kind words. Its so great to have such a positive support group. You are just so positive all the time (as well as many of the other ladies here) and Ive said it before but Ill say it again.. its really a big part of what keeps me going on this journey. So thank you :flower: Hope L is doing great. I love all the pics of her.. so darn cute!

Leslie, Im still sooo heartbroken that AF showed. I know I dont post as often as I use to in here but I do try and keep up and atleast read about whats going on and I really thought this was going to be it for you. This has seriously been the longest journey and while it seems like its easy for everyone around us to get pregnant, I have to remind myself there is a reason for everything. I dont know what that reason is but I still maintain that you and I WILL be mother's to our earth babies one day... I just wish the suffering would end for us. :( Im also trying to not let bitterness or insensitivity from others get to me... hope you are able to do the same and know that we are rooting for you so hard doll. :hugs:

Jess, Im so sorry to hear about your situation. I dont even know that I have the right words to say other than I truely hope it all works out. :hugs: It does say something that he refused to leave and wants to work it out. :) I can understand how frustrating it is though that he came back after you asked him to leave. Have you guys maybe thought about counseling? Sorry if you mentioned this already or if that is offensive. I really dont mean to offend :( I only ask becasue I know its hard for us to sometimes see and hear the other person when we are blinded by anger or frustration or sadness. Maybe he isnt really realising what your needs are and what he is lacking? When you have someone to talk to thats outside the bubble, it can sometimes lead to a light being shed that is needed to resolve a situation. Hope I make sense :oops: Again, Im so sorry that you are going through this and hope things really do work out hun. Try and enjoy every moment with that sweet little angel in your pic and your other girls. :)

Hzajkowski001, Im so sorry for you loss dear. I believe I didnt get to 0 HCG until about 6 weeks after my D&C so for you to test positive after 4 weeks is still normal. I hope that your body regulates soon!

Jen & Lisa, hope you ladies are going ok with your little girls :)

AFM~ Just trying to keep a stiff upper lip at the moment... :)

:hug:


----------



## lilesMom

sorry on and off comp, busy day again
had physio and ot this morn, he got on great, :)
he is still a bit sick but heaps better 
i tried him with a little yoghurt and he spat up a bit again
i think i can say pretty definetly now its out for a good while.
it doesnt seem to suit him at all
lookign for new buggy on recommendation of OT.
he has outgrown his first one, 
(nice quinny)
got him a graco stroller but i thought he looked funny in it and his OT said it wasnt supportive enough. 
she recommended nipper OUt and about stroller, it looks cool :)
oooppps my foods gonna burn, gotta go
sorry im caught up but dont have time to type properly., 
love to all xx


----------



## mommylov

So glad he is doing better hun xxxx


----------



## lilesMom

thanks amy xx
i really should be doin stuff to get ready for night time but im addicted to ye :) xx
i know its ridiculously hard on u honey , 
hard to keep hope up, i hope its not annoying when i keep saying i feel it wil happen soon 
i genuinly think it will and really hope its now rather than later :) xxx
u deserve a rainbow bub a million times over now xxx
love u xx
really gotta go again for a bit, il be back ;) 
sorry ninja laura, hit and run again


----------



## lilesMom

angel when simon was in hosp , i met a neighbour of mine whose baby was also in.
he came into our room to say hi, 
he kept rubbing simon saying what a fine child he was.
the he tells me his baby girl is in with severe infection and had been treated for bacterial meningitis just in case.
my face fell, i felt like thumping him out of the room :)
he must have seen my shock cos he was liek , oh dont worry she didnt have it.
im thinking but she does have some infection what r u doin coming into our room let alone rubbing my child.
when simon was born and had broken shoulder i let no one hold him . 
i imposed cuddle ban as advised by a nurse and happily seconded by me.
ive gotten so used to this , i dont like anyone i dont know extremly well from holding him.
lots of people think im weird for it but i dont care :)
not totally weird but i can tell by their faces they find it odd.
funny thing is i love babies and always have so i have always held other peoples not realising they could be fuming , thinking hands off my bub :)
people i know though, not random strangers :)
rambly lols :) 
gotta tighten our belts here , OH has realised how ive felt all along , his startin to feel it paying the mortgage on his own now.
i still pay bils and pay all of mine and simons things even though im on about a third of my wages.
im used to having less money, we never had much growing up.
think it may be a wee bit of a shock to OH, 
his family arent rich but i reckon not having much and juggling bills could be new to him :)
simon is well worth it ;)
gotta go again, just bathed simon and had him in his stander, i think he has had enough play now, bed time me thinks :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I do not blame you for not letting others hold him...you've worked hard to keep him thriving, so keep all those cuddles for yourself! xoxo As for the hospital visitor, his child was ill with an infection, what was he thinking coming in to see an infant :dohh: 

Amy ~ Happy to see your post :hugs: Not happy that this must feel like the never ending journey :friends: We're here for the duration!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ How is your sister? Did you say she has to have kidney surgery?


----------



## mommylov

Thanks girls! Laura, I dont think its annoying at all. Its actually very comforting. :)

Ohh.. earlier when I asked hows your mom I meant sister... sorry! But I hope your mom is doing welll too. I know that she was sick a while back so I just wanted to say that I hope all was well. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys.
Sis s ttired but good.
She is waiting on a date for surgery.
Tgey did a scan and it has no functionleft
So its only source of infection now.
Better to chuck it ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

My mom is good too.
Finally got to ditch the heart medicine. Was affecting her epilepsy
So she is much better.
Thanis xx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I would hve loved to hve seen touchy strangers face too ;-)hee hee.well done


----------



## aaronswoman79

xoxo4angel said:


> Leslie ~ So what days do you take Clomid? FX'd for some nice follies! Will your DH have to get another SA? How's he doing on the supplements?
> 
> :wave: Laura!
> 
> I think you can see his teeth here...they're tiny!

I could barely see his teeth. Too busy admiring those big blue eyes!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just had to mention this. Sophie just saw Pierce's picture and is smiling and giggling away, so cute!:cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, how is Simon doing with his stander? Forgive me for asking but what happens if you try and help him stand by just pulling him to standing? I'm reading about the benefits of using a stander for cp children and adults. And its amazing how much the stander helps and even outright prevents many future health problems. How many minutes a day do you have him in a standing position (in his stander) at the moment? So glad to see Simon thriving!


----------



## Storked

Leslie, as Laura said you definitely belong here with us. I hope that you are enjoying some chocolate (sea salt milk chocolate truffles by Lindt are to die for). It is impossible not to feel down when you desire a child so much. I wish that it wasn't so hard to get pregnant. I wish it wasn't so hard to have a rainbow. It will happen. Hopefully sooner rather than later. 

Angel, HA to you smacking a woman's hand away! Perish the thought of a stranger touching his face :-/ his face! Nope. Good on you. Luckily people at Target ignore Lorelei.

Lisa, glad that babywearing worked for you! I wear L to the store and people at Walmart always want to squeeze her legs that hang out. Ugh.

Jessica, so sorry that you can't seem to be rid of your husband :( sadly, yes, you will look like the bad guy sometimes. My oldest sister divorced her husband (they had 3 children together) and she said she hated always having to play the mean parent instead of the carefree, fun parent. Sorry honey.

Laura, oh no for your sister :(
Simon is definitely worth it and so glad that his physio is going well. I will have to look up the stroller. I love looking at baby gear!

Amy, I am always going to cheer you on. And be a friend too for those times when you just want to be you and not the journey, you know? I remember really struggling sometimes when it felt like all I got was the generic "I hope this is your lucky cycle!" In every reply. No matter what I'd wrote. Even if it has nothing to do with TTC.
The whole journey hurts. The end will be worth it for you and Leslie. And I have faith that it will happen for the both of you. You will be excellent moms <3 


Nothing interesting here. DH is out of town. I watched all of An Idiot Abroad and all of Long Way Round. I need more travel shows. I really do. They are my crack.
In the meantime maybe I can bring myself to finally get back into reading. Meh.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, so glad to have you back here. And thanks for thinking about me during the difficulties with my stubborn dh. I'll always try my best be here for you hon. God knows I have a really busy life raising my 3 daughters but thank God, Ive found the time to keep in contact with all of you. Because in reality there still is time for me to come on here, but not a lot of time like before and its getting harder and harder but mostly because of Natalie's mental health issues. I consider all of you great friends. You were all a great support for me during my tough times and still are. 

Leslie so sorry about af showing. Go treat yourself to some good chocolate hon. I sincerely hope you get your miracle bfp. I can see how frustrating this has been for you. I can't say I understand the stress of what you and Amy are going through, but what I can say is that I have a highly stressful life right now, problems from every angle it seems like. I pray that very soon both of you will experience the joys of motherhood.

Bethany, I haven't tried the lindt truffles with the sea salt, but I did have these "out of this world" brownies with sea salt when having a family trip to Mendocino. Never have had such delicious brownies in my life, they were like a drug lol. I'm sure the comments that people made while you were ttc came from the right place. Maybe they just didn't know what to say. I have said "I hope this is your month" but it came from a good place and me genuinely hoping that would be the month. :hugs:

Lisa, good job hiding Elena from all those "germy" people. I don't even think "germy" is a real world lol. Have transitioned to only formula or are you still giving bm. Remember you breast fed her the first few weeks, a very important time hon. Don't feel bad if it doesn't work out. Formula is great too!!


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, after saying no one has tried to touch Elena yet someone tried last night at the supermarket. I just turned away a bit and she just touched the wrap i had her in.
My milk supply dried up in about 3 days after stopping the medication. I tried and it didn't work out so i can't be upset about it. I don't know if it just me telling myself this but i think the formula agrees with her better. That last lot of BM i gave her seem to upset her and she has bad gas and pooped a whole bunch of times.
Did you ever find a good clothing brand for Sohpia being long and lean... Elena is getting the same way i think!

Bethany, i have elena's legs tucked in. What kind of carrier do you have? i have a hugabug... not sure if you have them there but its the same as a moby wrap.
I like an idiot abroad too. I haven't watch the latest season though.

Angel, i can see P's teeth!! He's so cute!! 

Amy, you come and go as you like around here. You know we are always here for you when you need it but i can definitely understand that its hard to be here sometimes.
Its funny you spend all your younger years trying not to get pregnant because we were taught its soooo easy... its really not for a lot of people. ill keep you in my thoughts wishing for your rainbow for as long as it takes! :hugs:

Laura, your such a good mummy!! Simon is very lucky to have you. i can definitely understand why you wouldn't want anything to hold him. 
Glad he's feeling a bit better and you are working out what things don't agree with him.

Sorry g otta dash to an appointment... finish my post later


----------



## lilesMom

Caught up but munchkin just woke xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What's An Idiot Abroad about? I haven't had the time this week to watch shows, still on HIMYM 3rd episode! I do like to have a list of potentials in queue for future reference ;)

Laura ~ I've been meaning to ask... I've tried to figure out what your avatar is, but I can't. I've tried looking at it from different angles even. So here I am nearly 2 years later asking what your avatar is a pic of! Sorry if it's obvious, I'm just baffled! Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> I just had to mention this. Sophie just saw Pierce's picture and is smiling and giggling away, so cute!:cloud9:

Aww :hugs: Such a cute age!

2 nights ago Pierce started giving me Eskimo kisses. Ever since he was tiny I'd give them to him at night. 2 nights ago he had his face right at mine and started shaking his head like no-no, he stopped, smiled and planted a big open mouth drool filled kiss on me :cloud9: Last night I put my nose to his, said "Eskimos" and he did the head shake again, this time our noses smashed and he grinned so wide! These are the moments it saddens me that my DH isn't here...sigh.


----------



## mommylov

OMG Angel.. those blue eyes! I agree with Jess, thats all I could look at!! Youre going ot have to swat the girls away like crazy!!!

Leslie, I missed it... clomid this cycle??? What days are you taking it? Are you going in for folli scans??? eeekkk I hope you have a bunch of nice plump follis!!!!


----------



## Lisa85

Haha angel I stared at Laura pic for ages to. Took me a long time to figure it out!! I'll let her tell you in case in wrong. Haha! 
An idiot a abroad is a comedy show.. The main guy Carl pilkington travels to places around the world and they make him do things he doesn't want to do. He attitude to life is very funny!! Kinda hard to explain

Hi amy!!

Went to visit my nan last night with the family... She was asleep the whole time as she has been going down hill lately. Not long after we left she passed away. I'm so glad we got to see her on her last day and she got to meet Elena a few times. 
My beautiful princess then slept for 6 hours last night! She must have known I needed it!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I really need to catch up on here.. Sorry ladies. Still at work now. AF is starting to hit harder too ugh.

Amy clomid day 5-9 this cycle. Recommended iui due to dh's SA results but want to try something better financially first. Can I ask you a couple questions before I forget? Do your smiley opks expire after 30 days and if it says they do have you used them for longer? Thinking of getting but not sure. Also did you find any issues using opks while on clomid? I read that some have difficulty getting many positive days while on it and I wondered your experience.

Thanks :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww Lisa, how sweet that your Nan got the chance to see Elena. But so sorry she passed away. Me and Sophie send our condolences hon. Yay for Elena sleeping 6 hours straight! :happydance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I just love Pierce's eyes also!! Sophie was born with blue eyes and they are now hazel. Not just the color but Pierce's shape of eyes are beautiful too and his cute perfect nose! :flower:


----------



## Storked

Jessica, no complaints on this thread. I was on another were you were either outright ignored once someone was pregnant or all they would ever say was the generic "I hope that you get pregnant soon" which sucked. It all sucks when TTC a rainbow though am I right?
Yum to those brownies!

Lisa, I have a stretchy wrap like you have for Elena but she is too heavy for it now so we have the Ergo. Looking into woven wraps and mesh slings to stock up on too since she loves being worn but I find the ergo too hot already!
Glad that you got to see your nan. So sorry for your loss honey.

Angel, I think it is her cat with his head in an envelope? :)
An Idiot Abroad is just a really funny travel show. I love it!
I'm sorry your husband is missing out on Eskimo kisses :( what a sweet moment though.

Amy, will catch up in your journal tonight. Promise.

Leslie, are you excited about the clomid? If you like success stories there is someone on here (this site) who needed an ICSI and got pregnant naturally before going through with it. I will try and find her name. I forgot it. But she might be someone that you want to message.

Well, looking into ways to wear the babe so that it won't be hot. I also suspect that the AC isn't working in my apartment in addition to the damned garbage disposal not working either. Looks like I have to put in a call to the office ladies about fixing everything.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ I am very sorry about your Nan. I bet she loved getting to meet her great granddaughter <3 Peaceful thoughts being sent your way :flower:

:wave: ladies! Jen xoxo

Leslie I hope Clomid works it's magic :dust:

Amy ~ Monday is your follie scan, right? Did you ever try Royal Jelly...I used to take it after my 2nd loss. I believe it was for good egg health. After reading up on it, it had multiple health benefits. FX'd!

Bethany ~ Ah ha! Of course! The dot that I kept thinking was the light to part of an electronic device is the cats eye! Hahaha! Phew, finally some closure! Black cat, envelope, clear window, eyeball...I see it now! 

Laura? How are you and Simon? 

Jess ~ anything exciting planned for the girls this weekend. I admire your strength...making the best out of a hard situation with so much already on your plate! I hope everyone is feeling better and you get to take Natalie to her appointment :) How's DH? He minding his P's & Q's? 

Pierce did well with peanut butter today...scary watching and waiting for reactions! Can't wait to feed him a PB & J! 

Hope this finds you all well!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, my doc advised me to hold off on anything with peanuts, yoghurt, citrus, honey, eggs etc until she over 1 year because she shows signs of reactions easily. Sucks because I would love to see her eat peanut butter and p&j!! Did he enjoy the peanut butter? I did give her a lick of a vanilla sundae. She loved it (of course)!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Angel, my doc advised me to hold off on anything with peanuts, yoghurt, citrus, honey, eggs etc until she over 1 year because she shows signs of reactions easily. Sucks because I would love to see her eat peanut butter and p&j!! Did he enjoy the peanut butter? I did give her a lick of a vanilla sundae. She loved it (of course)!!

It's so hard to know what to feed them these days. Some studies show the delay in introducing these things causes allergies, who knows! My pediatrician said to go for it when he was 6.5 months, but I've waited. You just have to read your LO and see what they can tolerate. I still haven't given him strawberries, but he has had eggs and now peanut butter. Peanut butter was a hit, scrambled eggs are hit or miss. I do know that honey is a big no no until after 1 year old. I want him to be a foodie, but ever developing taste buds want what they want! :munch: What has Soph been able to eat and is her rash healed?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I have read those very studies that suggest delaying solids causes allergies and it makes sense. Sophie's ped actually told me about those studies. Even though he suggested delaying solids he told me something very telling. He said, "Us docs really have no idea what to do about food allergies. One study says this, another study says that. We just don't know." In other words us mommas need to follow our instincts!! Its so hard to raise children these days. Thats something we can all agree on.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Do any if your lo's get mad when you put clothes over their head or body suits on? Sophia has a temper, I'm not gonna sugar coat it lol, her favorite pass time is yanking my hair out.. ouch!! She seems to enjoy beating me up.lol. j/k!! Also she has stranger anxiety. She looks very suspicious of strangers. Shes quite timid! She has also had this habit of sucking in her bottom lip to sooth herself since she was born. I'm thinking once she gets teeth she will hopefully no longer be able to suck in her bottom lip anymore. Although it has created a very cute dimple/crease between her bottom lip and chin. :cloud9: She talks up a storm now. She calls my dh, da. Not dada but da although she says it very boldly.. Daaaaa!! She calls me mama and calls my mom ama instead of grandma she says Ama.lol. very cute. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey. Xx
I was so sick yest.
Il catch up and post later
Just wanted to say hey x


----------



## xoxo4angel

G'morning :wave:

Hope you are feeling better Laura!

Jess ~ Quite the vocab Soph has! Too sweet!

We've a week and change before Easter!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, how is Simon doing with his stander? Forgive me for asking but what happens if you try and help him stand by just pulling him to standing? I'm reading about the benefits of using a stander for cp children and adults. And its amazing how much the stander helps and even outright prevents many future health problems. How many minutes a day do you have him in a standing position (in his stander) at the moment? So glad to see Simon thriving!

he loves it now thank god
he has only had it 2 weeks but is visibly stronger already :thumbup:
he goes in it from 10 mins to 25 depending on when he tires
he will stand on my lap but tends to buckle at the waist very easily.
and only for brief periods
he needs more support to stand, id need 10 hands :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

hi angel xx
hi pierce xx
im much better today thank god
id say i had proper flu, i felt awfull yest,
sweated my way through last nt ( lovely :) )
it broke early this morn.
im still wobbly but much better :)
how ye doin 
im skitting about my cat pic
i didnt realise it was confusing. 
cos i know what it is, its obvious to me 
munchkin is awake :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Your pic is very clear now that I know to look for a cat! Ha! I'm not very good at discerning images, so don't put any weight to my confusion! Glad you are feeling better, the flu is a pain! xoxo Breakfast time for P!


----------



## lilesMom

lisa sorry to hear about ur nan xxx
big hugs
lovely pics on fb,
its lovely they got to meet xx

jess simon loves kicking me :)
the harder he kicks me the funnier he finds it :)
he can say mom, mama, hi ,hello, ba for baba
he has said daddy and hungry but i cant get him to repeat um
so maybe they werent real words :)


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I really need to catch up on here.. Sorry ladies. Still at work now. AF is starting to hit harder too ugh.
> 
> Amy clomid day 5-9 this cycle. Recommended iui due to dh's SA results but want to try something better financially first. Can I ask you a couple questions before I forget? Do your smiley opks expire after 30 days and if it says they do have you used them for longer? Thinking of getting but not sure. Also did you find any issues using opks while on clomid? I read that some have difficulty getting many positive days while on it and I wondered your experience.
> 
> Thanks :)

I don't think they expire perse atleast I don't think the tart strips do. I attached a pic of the one I use. It seems like a better value and if I have left over sticks one month, I just use those left over sticks the next month if I run low. When I was on clomid, I used both the wondfo (Internet cheapies) and the CB Digi and I didn't have any issues at all I was also getting follicle scans at the same time and was able to confirm ovulation every month. It matched up with my positive opks so I def think they are worth it :)

Angel, I have not used royal jelly but I've heard of it. What is it exactly and what does it do? I'm taking so many herbs and pils right now. Would it mess with that?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, thats great that he is getting stronger and quickly! Wowww! Simon seems to reach his milestones quickly. Are they sure he has cp? Is his cp milder? I've been trying to read up about cp. Just want to learn more to better understand. I read that some parents don't like using the stander and some love it. The health benefits seem astounding. The fact that Simon has started using his stander very early he will benefit greatly. The docs there in Ireland seem pretty proactive, right? Or not? You, know my Natalie has special needs. Hers a different of course, but the older she gets the more apparent they become. But at times it feels like family just don't get it. They brush off her issues because she has no actual physical handicap. But she is emotionally handicap. Its hard because at times I feel as if I carry all the weight of her mental illness and dh just doesn't seem to get it. In the process of trying to get her into a pediatric bipolar clinic that does extensive therapy, mri's scans to check for brain damage at birth, behavior therapy, medicine etc. Hopefully her insurance will cover it. So sorry to vent ladies.


----------



## mommylov

Laura, I agree with Jess. So wonderful to hear that Simon is doing better :)

Leslie, I forgot to attach the pic lol hope I do this right...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aaronswoman79

If I could videotape what everyday of my life looks like here you would probably wonder how I haven't lost my mind yet. Its that bad. Its a lose/lose situation here. Dh's company unexpectedly shut down today. He found out today (or so tells me... yes I know he could be lying). Now a bunch of people are out of work. Ladies there are things going on in my life that I have never shared with u. They are so depressing and I never wanted to look more whiny than already look. I've been sick for a long time. Doctors have suspected Lupus, but I have never had a clear diagnoses. I already have ibs, suspected Crohn's, I have the butterfly rash on my face. The lupus symptoms started after I had Natalie, I have had Iritis (inflammation of the iris) for the last 7 years or so. All of these problems are lupus related, but nobody has wanted to diagnose me. Stress worsens these health issues. Dh has a host of health issues (as well) at the age of 39, hes having a full physicall on monday and I am expecting the worse. I might be taking a hiatus from here for a while, I know I have said this before but I always end up back. But the problems are piling up.


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, thats great that he is getting stronger and quickly! Wowww! Simon seems to reach his milestones quickly. Are they sure he has cp? Is his cp milder? I've been trying to read up about cp. Just want to learn more to better understand. I read that some parents don't like using the stander and some love it. The health benefits seem astounding. The fact that Simon has started using his stander very early he will benefit greatly. The docs there in Ireland seem pretty proactive, right? Or not? You, know my Natalie has special needs. Hers a different of course, but the older she gets the more apparent they become. But at times it feels like family just don't get it. They brush off her issues because she has no actual physical handicap. But she is emotionally handicap. Its hard because at times I feel as if I carry all the weight of her mental illness and dh just doesn't seem to get it. In the process of trying to get her into a pediatric bipolar clinic that does extensive therapy, mri's scans to check for brain damage at birth, behavior therapy, medicine etc. Hopefully her insurance will cover it. So sorry to vent ladies.

Thsnks for looking us up xxx
He def has cp but it's relatively mild
Cp is just an umbrella term.
It's like autism, there is a big spectrum of types so symptoms and seveeity vary.
He has right sided hemipareisis . Is the proper name
Often called hemiplegia.
What people say to me when they hear is, 
But sure he looks perfect ;-)
And they look at me like I'm crazy. Hee her


----------



## lilesMom

Still for jess but posted cos on phone
It's tough when people can't actually see it themselves.
They do tend to mmake light of it.
It's very hard watching ur child struggle and knowing u cant take it all away.
But we can make it better and make life be the best possible for them
Ur doing a fab job hon. Xx
Take it easy on urself too.
Easier said than done I know when lacking time and mom is last on list xxx


----------



## lilesMom

The therapists seem surprised I was very anxious to hve the stander.
Some people prob view it as more of an admittance of disability iykwim
But I don't care what he uses if it benefits him.
Its already paying off.
It takes some people forever to accept disability
I don't know if it's a man thing but my oh brushes it all off and tends to be in denial a bit too
Maybe it's cos they see less day to day.
Hve less therapists visits etc
They hve been proactive with us 
We were lucky his stroke was found in neo
So he was on waiting lists very young
It's a charity we go to for all our therapies though
But its partially government funded.
They run in conjunction with the hospitals.
Once u get diagnosis u should get more help hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura, I agree with Jess. So wonderful to hear that Simon is doing better :)
> 
> Leslie, I forgot to attach the pic lol hope I do this right...

Thank u sweetie xx


----------



## lilesMom

Just read about ur health jess. Hugs
Hope docs help u soon xxx
Id gey more demanding with them if it was me hon
Isn't there help AMD therapies for lupus
I was sure I had it before but it turned out to be low thyroid and allergies combined xxx
Hope they help soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all.
I must try go bacj yo sleep
Its 4 am


----------



## lilesMom

Snoring has got to be one of the most annoying noises in the world 
She says as she puts s pillow over ohs face !!!!! ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess you are NOT whiny, vent away---it is therapeutic to let it out. You once said its hard to share with your friends irl, so if you need the outlet we're here! I hope the Dr's are able to give you a proper diagnosis, must be frustrating to not know what is going on! And oh no about your DH's job! First the bonuses, then the job :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Snoring has got to be one of the most annoying noises in the world
> She says as she puts s pillow over ohs face !!!!! ;-)

Bwahahaa! Some things I DON'T miss! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

He only snores badly when sick , drunk or over tired but man is it annoying.
How is everyone? 
Always quiet on weekend ;-)
We went and got his new buggy today.
It's lurvly ;-)
Also got him the cutest rocking dinosaur 
He is so funny in it.
Super excited rocking away
We put him in it to see if he would be ok in shop
He cried when I took him out ;-)
Lil cutie.
Then we visited oh s parents 
Nice day ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

My DH snores after he has had a few drinks, but I think I did too! I haven't had more than a couple glasses of wine since spring 2012 (nothing since Nov 2012)...I miss the occasional glass of wine :wine: That dinosaur sounds adorable Laura. Way to go Prince Milky! We hope you are having a good weekend!

Leslie, how's the Clomid going? 

Amy ~ Follie scan is tomorrow, yay!! (At least I think it is) Let us know how it goes!'


----------



## lilesMom

I've had no drink since march same year ;-)
We r very sensible now angel ;-)
S appetite still isn't back but he is in good form now.
Hope u and p are enjoying rhe weekend xx
Love to all


----------



## jen435

amy that pack of ovulation tests is excellent!! its what i got pregnant with zoey with and liam. use cheapies and then when u start gettin any sort of line test with clearblue to verfify! then bd asap after :) if u can. then save rest of sticks for next month just in case. i did that for tw months and mailed my remaining sticks to someone in ny. they are good as long as they are wrapped :) i hope ur pregnant soon&#9825;&#9825;

hi ladies! i read sounds like i miss soo much. jess sorry about dh oyi he sounds complicated. :/ i wish i could help u. peirce is sooo handsome angel!! i wish our babies could have playdates they are so close in age they really are. laura so sorry about neice i hope she is ok&#9825; sounds like simon is getting so strong. sweet little boy he is!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jen
How ye doin xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: to all of you. I'll still try to check on all of u. Life is getting hard here. Looking for support and thinking of a way to make my life and the lives of my daughters better. I know dh will never change, I'm stupid to believe otherwise. I just like to give people the benefit of the doubt, but 11 years? I think thats enough time. 

Jen, nice to see you. Too bad you barely have the time to get on here anymore. Hope you and Zoey are doing good. How many teeth does she have now? I bet more. Hehe. I love Sophie's gummy smile but would love to see a tooth finally. Any luck with jobs?

:hugs: to all.

Oh and dh snoring annoys me. Always terrified he's gonna wake Sophie up.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Sorry to be MIA and so far behind. It has been busy and difficult to come in here ( physically and emotionally). 
Gonna do a quick catch up while I can!

Jess I'm so sorry for all you are going through with DH, for your physical/medical issues. You have so much strength that most of us can learn from! Take the time you need and we are here when you need us! Hope the girls are doing well.

Laura how is Simon doing? How are you? I know everything is tough but you also seem to have such a strength and are keeping up with everything needed.

Bethany glad to see you back, missed you! Thanks for the cheerleading as always ;) how are your teeth? When will you ttc? Someone already answered this but yes this month conceiving would be a January baby and next month a February. I obsessively look up due dates on a due date calculator. Probably not the best idea..
I guess you had the same thought on how I met your mother even if you had not kept up with it?

Angel thanks for always asking about me and sending dust :) how are you and pierce doing? I bet the weather is getting much warmer there as it is even starting to warm up here!

Lisa I hope you and Elena are doing well over there. I don't celebrate Easter but Easter chocolate is nice. Chocolate is only short term therapy though so will try not to focus on that.

Amy as always thinking of you! Thank you for the tips on OPKs. I was going to order a 20 pack from amazon but don't have enough time for this month and don't want to order too early in case I could get pregnant...always with wishful thinking. I heard the battery could go bad after a month but maybe that is their way of getting more money. If I am not pregnant I will try to order at a good time next month. I ordered preseed that is taking forever to get here and will probably get here after my fertile time! I have a tiny bit left that we will try to stretch.
Hoping for you this month! Good luck with acu and your scan and all.

Jen hope you are doing well over there. Must be very busy with Zoey and looking for jobs. Hope something comes your way soon.

AFM cd 7 and AF is almost gone ( yay no 10 day AF this time!!). Clomid so far has not had too much with side effects. I am only taking 50mg to start though. I did notice I was more agitated at night and had to sleep in guest room with DH's snoring. I wanted to knock him out lol. He has been terrible with it and I am trying to talk him into getting a sleep study but he is stubborn. My brother is a sleep tech so not like it would be too hard! Anyway weird dreams last night also. Haven't felt much of anything during the day. DH is also taking his fertile vitamins. Trying to be hopeful though it is hard. Keeps getting closer to my brothers wedding due date wise so this needs to happen soon ;)
My car is biting the dust so probably getting a newer car tomorrow because there is no choice. Words of advice keep up on recommended service like fluid changes. I didn't and I am regretting it now. Looking into loans today to see if it would be a help with that and student loans, medical bills, finances are terrible nowadays ( with most everyone I know!). Kinda looking forward to a newer car though.
Today also starts Passover. Although DH is half Jewish he only celebrates Christmas and celebrates all the other Jewish holidays, probably because of my family's influence though. So no Easter for us but I may make dinner.
Anyone watch game if thrones last night? It's getting good!

Alright have to get moving to check out those loans.
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie | I hope the Clomid side effects remain at bay! Come on good follies! How did the car hunt go? I dread car shopping b/c the salesman has to "check with the business manager" when it comes to negotiating cost <~~annoying! Just give me bottom dollar already (especially since I've used the same guy for my last 3 cars)! Sending vibes to ward off creepy car salesmen...smooth transactions only! 

Laura ~ :wave: Hope your sister is still fairing well. 

Jess ~ I'm sorry it's so tough hon. You're always so supportive of us, I wish there was something we could do for you. FX'd Natalie's Dr gets her on a good path for learning to cope with bipolar disorder. Keep up the good work Alyssa. And careful cruising around Miss Soph. :flow: I'm sure your DH will find work soon. 

Jen ~ How is Zoey doing? 1st birthday plans going well? How has your mil been? We sure miss you around here. 

Bethany ~ Stocking up on ttc novelties?

Lisa ~ How are things going? 

Amy ~ I need to check your journal, but I'm wishing you great success this round! xoxo


----------



## Storked

Angel, haha actually stocking up on woven wraps and ring slings!

Laura, I never drink ;)

Leslie, that is very normal to do the ticker calculating stuff. I used to do that so no worries. I second what Angel said in hoping that clomid continues to be easy on you. Hurray eggs!
But boo to the car bit :( sorry about your car honey.

Jessica, is your husband still in the house or have you figured out how to boot him yet? It will be tough but we want you to be happy and with a good man :hugs:

Jen, Zoey is so adorable in her pictures! Are you still trying for another?

Amy, going to go see if you ever updated your journal. Wishing you a ton of luck this cycle. Bring on the January baby!

Lisa, hi honey how are you doing? Your baby is so beautiful. I love seeing her pictures.

I should really read a book today lol. I miss reading!
I was TTC but now we aren't. Bought a lot of condoms in bulk and those will have to be used up before we try again ;)


----------



## lilesMom

how come the change bethany? xxx

love to all xx


----------



## Storked

Laura, we want to take Lorelei to Thailand next year. But if I am heavily pregnant or have a newborn it won't happen. So we are giving it a little time.

Though my husband said that he had a dream where we had two babies so he is jinesing for another


----------



## lilesMom

AArhh phone disappeared post 
Lovely Bethany. Hope she likes Thailand xxx
She is only gorgeous hon


----------



## Lisa85

Bethany, Thank you! She is a cutie! Lorelei is gorgeous too.. i love all the headbands you put on her. As much as i love elena as a baby i also can't wait till she's a little older to do more with her.
OH and i also made the condom purchase last night!!! we plan to :sex: after almost 5 looooong months of nothing due to my complications!!! He's been a very patient man. 
I have no idea how to travel with a baby... are you supposed to take a car seat with you wherever you go... and what do you do with that car seat while your out and about!?!

Angel, Things are going pretty good thank you! Elena is getting a little more fussy but thats still very well behaved. She's starting to be able to sleep longer blocks now so I'm trying to work out how to get those long blocks over night when i want them. She just slept 6 hours and I'm up now at 2am.
How are you and P going? What was his weight gain like? Elena has been putting on higher than average weight but she still looks quite slim.

Leslie, totally forgot you were jewish sorry! I'm sure you can still enjoy and chic egg... they just taste better than regular chocolate for some reason.
Good luck with the clomid this month. Hopefully it does the trick.
I haven't watched any game of throne yet. I like to save them up and watch them all at once but my OH has been seeing to many spoilers on FB so he says we have to watch them.

Laura, I had my first glass of champagne the other night in about a year. I wish i had saved my first drink for something i actually liked. Im not into champagne.
How are you and S going today?

Jen, Its so hard to keep up here unless you are reading all the time. I feel like I'm out of the loop if i don't write every day but its hard sometimes. I hope you and Zoey and doing great. She's such a beautiful girl.

Jess, Check in when you can. We will be here! :hugs:

Amy, :hugs: if your here... ill catch up on your thread to see how you're going! 

AFM - As i mentioned to Angel. Elena is getting a little more fussy. I think thats just coz she's awake more these days. She can sleep larger blocks of 5-8 hours now but I'm trying to work out how to make those at the right time at night. If any of you have any tips please let me know. I feel like its getting harder to know what she wants since she's awake more. She still barely ever cries though. She's so good... i got very lucky with her!

My MIL told me a funny story about my OH as a baby... He was a TERRIBLE sleeper. Like 20 min at a time and would just scream the house down. The sent him off to sleep school and paid a lot of money for it. This school was guaranteed to teach your baby to sleep over a week... 2 days later they called her and said we can't teach your baby to sleep... come get him and gave her her money back!!! Needless to say she is very jealous of the way Elena sleeps.

Photo update... (as seen on FB a few of you)
 



Attached Files:







bigeyes.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

Look at those big eyes! What a doll baby Lisa! It's tough knowing what they want when they are so little...cuddle with me, swaddle me, feed me, change me, burp me, I'm sleepy, I'm gassy, I'm bored. Such a guessing game. As for sleeping 6 hour stretches, Pierce still doesn't do that so I'm of no help! Ha! And weight gain, his weight gain was above average 7lbs at birth ~13lbs by 8 weeks, 19lbs at 4 months, 24lbs at 6 months, now holding steady at 26lbs @ 8 months. It's so amazing watching them grow.

Bethany ~ Makes sense to put ttc on hold for a trip to Thailand, I wonder if you'll ever get to go NOT pg! Ha! 

Laura :wave:


----------



## Storked

Laura, thanks! Simon is a handsome boy <3

Lisa, thanks! I kept to small bows when pregnant but since I have her I have lost my mind. We have a ton of headbands! Enjoy BD! It will feel like the first time all over again ;)
With the travel car seat question do you mean internationally? It is recommended that you bring them a car seat to ride in for your flight. Some people rent car seats for trips and the like. A car seat would sit in our hotel room in Thailand though just because I never saw a single seat belt in a cab. 
The Car Seats for the Littles FB group has educated me a lot :D
For fussiness during wake time the only thing that helped with Lorelei was just wearing her. She still prefers to be worn most of the day. I invested in a lot of new wraps and slings recently just to appease the both of us! Haha it is lucky that she sleeps great. And she is gorgeous!

Angel, I hope not to to pregnant lol. I want to be able to eat without vomiting there. I still get upset when I remember lurking up pork soup in front of tons of people with no napkin or anything. I just had to wipe vomit off of my face with my shirt. And then DH told them I was drunk. GNNNN! Seeing red remembering.

I'm pretty excited. I have a niece TTC and one who is pregnant. I bought some fabric to make them some ring slings. Hope it works out great :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Dh is still here ladies.lol. Sophie's rash has been gone for a week. I NEED his help with the kids, so I don't mind him here now. He has been looking for a good Christian counselor. But like I said, I have no hope of him changing his ways. You know the saying, "you can't teach old dogs new tricks." As for now, we are trying to get Natalie's mental health stabilized. She's been set to go for a full physical. Just found out part of the reasons it has been so hard homeschooling her. I always suspected she had dyslexia, but since she has always been such an excellent and advanced reader I never thought it was possible. She has always written letters b,d,p,q,s,z and numbers 3,4.6,7,9, backwords. Has severe disabilities with writing. Her letters, letter size, spacing are all over the place no matter what I have done to help her to practice. She can read at a high school level, but cannot spell some of the simplest words. No matter how many times you teach her the correct spelling. Apparently she has a form of dyslexia called Dysgraphia, she fits every single symptom. We went over this with the teacher that over sees my homeschooling her and she agrees. This will never go away but there are things we can do do improve this. Its amazing and scary to have a child who is emotionally impaired, has Bipolar, ADHD, ocd, dyslexia, and God knows what else and at the same time is incredibly intelligent, can understand things such as quantum physics, a whiz at math and learns things at a fraction of the time it takes most kids. I've been told to check her IQ, but the teacher and other people tell me it is a flawed test for people with special needs.


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa I'm skitting over ur dh s sleep school ;-)
Set up a night routine.
It will take a bit to pay off but it will pay off.
Same time every night to same few repeaters things.
Its up to u what .
Mine is nappy change. 
Pj on.
Up stairs .
Play on bed and read a tiny story
Then bottle and sleep.
It can be any steps. 
Could include bath but it's order and routine that matter


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos phone 
Syill for Lisa.
After this time.
No big lights.
No playing 
No talking
If they need feed or anything do it gently and quietly.
Lots of talk by day to show difference.
It will work in a bit.xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess my niece is dyslexic
Once they find itout there are lots of tips and tricks to hrlp 
Xxx

Love to all. 
I'm on the run.
Lilmans stirring


----------



## aaronswoman79

How's P with the teething Angel? Everything back to normal? 26lbs at last weigh in sounds great to me!

Elena is so precious Lisa, what beautiful big eyes!

Did Simon's teeth cut through Laura? Hows he doing with his stander? Is he still gaining weight or has it stayed steady? Btw, Sophie also has issues with yoghurt.

No more ttc Bethany? Looking to have a boy next? Or it doesn't matter, healthy is most important of course.

Hi Jen! How's Zoey?

How's the Clomid going Leslie? I see no major side effects except crankiness, correct?

Amy, hope your doing good. About to check your thread. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Elena is nearly 10 pounds already (4.4kg)
How are you coping with such small sleep blocks... do you just get used to it? Im feeling pretty good for sleep but i would love to just sleep a full night and feel normal again.

Bethany, With the fussiness... I've just been leaving her in her bassinet. She doesn't usually cry she just wiggles around and makes noises and she'll usually go to sleep after a little while. I think its just gas thats keeping her awake.
I love having her in the wrap... i had her in it at the supermarket last night. She was sound asleep the whole time.

Jess, there a lot of very very smart people that never finished school or that have difficulties like Natalie. Mark Zuckerberg (inventor of Facebook), Thomas Edison and Albert Einstein all had dyslexia. She could be famous one day with a brain like hers! 

Laura, yeah i must start a night time routine soon. At the moment its just the same thing every feed. What time do you think is a good time to get them to bed? or should it be a little later because of how young she is?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ We start gearing up for bed at 6:45pm. Bath, pj's, a few stories, snuggles, nursing, then bed. He is generally out by 7:30pm. I still think he is using me as a pacifier. He wakes and nurses rather quickly (4-6 min) then is back to sleep. I think if DH were here I could break him of it, but as long as he smells me he demands to be nursed (I've tried just holding or caressing him with no luck). I'd love a six hour stretch of sleep, but I've grown accustomed to waking 3-4 hours. :sleep: My girlfriend has always put her daughter down for bed at 7pm (since day 1). I say use a time convenient for you and OH. (Oh and my gf's daughter sleeps 12 hours 7-7abd is now 17 months old...lucky lucky folks!)

Shoot my phone is going to die...I'll be back!


----------



## Lisa85

Id be sad to put her to bed that early coz OH wouldn't get to spend any time with her then. He leaves for work at 630 am and gets home at 630pm. The only thing he does for her now is bath her and he might get to play with her every few days if she's awake at an appropriate time at night.
Im already starting to feel like I'm the only one that can look after her coz he never gets to do any feeds or settling. I really want him to bond with her... i just keep telling him when she's a little older he will get more quality time with her.
12 hours would be nice!! BF babies always sleep shorter blocks don't they?!


----------



## jen435

ahhhhhhh im sooo mad third time i lost my post!!! darn phone freezing!!! post number 4....
lisa elena is gorgeous!!! yes bf babies sleep but usually 3-4hrs they wake to nurse. it doesnt last forever. what laura said thpugh is best lights dim quiet and no talking or eye contact. she needs to know she must go back to sleep. take a week or so but they get idea after while.

bethany thialand she will love and i can see u want to go experience all the food not being pregnant ;) are u still ttc then?? as for headbands beautiful!! im obessed also!!!&#9825;&#9825;

laura jess and angel i wrote u a huge post for u and the others and honestly cant recall what i wrote atm. ugh i hate my mind makes me feel horrible. i will have to reread and write post again when geta moment. :/


----------



## jen435

does anyones cell show blank posts?? i tried refreshing but still blank. its been happening
a ton. 

zoeys growing fast :( had 103.3 fever last 4 days and its finally broke. only wamted to nurse n cuddle me. i wish i could show u all her birthdax decorations i handmade along with invites n envelopes... im going to attempt her cupcake cake but im having huge issue with food choices that are inexpensive but good for 65 ppl that can be good outdoorsat a park. any ideas?? ive been sick. no job yet :( its been rough. idk if i told u guys but dh broke laptop his monitor to pc and his work tablet. so things are stressful for him he almost broke his cell too but i told him if he does he will be screwed bc my phone is slow freezes crashes and doesnt always turn on. i feel trapped. and been sick past. week and half. zoey has 4 teeth with 2 more coming inl. shes actually flippumg out so have tp go. hope thid posts


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ I saw a lady with her LO in a sling and I had to ask her what it was because it looked super convenient. It was a ring sling! She had 3 LO's, one walking beside the cart, one in the seat of the cart and one in a sling. She was totally hands free grocery shopping. I had the Boba wrap, but I never got comfy with it and Pierce was too heavy by the time I thought to try it again. I've just held him and as a result have some shapely arms! Ha! So when will your official ttc month begin?

Laura ~ How is sweet Milky? I think we have similar night schedules! 

Jess ~ Natalie is literally a genius. You know I work (when I worked) out of Disabilities Services at a Uni here. We had a lot of students come through who struggled with dyslexia. There are many accommodations that can be made to assist in their learning and there is a large support group. The use of laptops or a tablet can be helpful. Quantum physics, wow! Most adults can't even get through an intro chapter. She is going to do so well for herself once things get corrected. You sure have your hands full Momma, but good job staying on your girls! xoxo. 

Pierce might be trying to teeth again :shrug: Might be trying to cut top teeth now, but I can never be sure. Little booger is attempting to stack things back (stacking cups, rings) after he knocks them down or pulls them off. Brain development is amazing!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen :wave: Holy technological nightmare...I don't think we could survive without computers here. I believe Laura post individually to avoid losing them (like you have). Sorry you guys aren't feeling well, I hope you are on the mend. As for feeding 65 people...I take it the park has a grill? I recommend grilling chicken (find and buy it on sale!) and potato salad/baked beans. If budget permits, 10lbs of pulled pork feeds 40-50 people...I wish you lived around here, I'd totally help out! xoxo. How is Zoey doing w/ solids? Does she nurse less? When will you fully wean her? My girlfriend can't get her 15 month old to shake the night nursing...he is a stinker!

Lisa ~ My gf's daughter was a bf baby. She was one of those textbook babies though. Slept 4 hours and had to be woke for her feedings for the first 6-8 weeks. Seriously a golden child! A lot of these first months fall on you Mommy, Daddy can bathe her and cuddle her for a couple of hours before bed. You'll appreciate an early bed time (7p-8:30p) when she is a bit older and you want some alone time with your OH, but that is totally up to the two of you. You're doing such a great job!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Let me rephrase what I said Angel. She has a far better understanding of things like Quantum Physics than even me (an adult). Dh is into all of that stuff. Natalie found the string theory very interesting. Since the theory could possible give us answers and more knowledge about nature and the universe. So she likes gaining more knowledge about things pertaining to the universe, our existence etc. This is the same child that uses a pacifier to go to sleep and still enjoys "My Little Pony." Go figure. Oh and I am anticipating to see a pic of Pierce when he gets his front teeth!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I see. Still she is wise beyond her years! My understanding of that kind of thing is limited to the show The Big Bang Theory :haha: I'm more like Penny! Sweet that she has similar interest as your husband. Despite his shortcomings, he sounds like a very smart man!


----------



## jen435

wow!! go peirce! zoey isnt even doing that! i try to teach her for months but she only takes the stack off. hes one smart little boy! as for carrying him i bet ur arms are nicely shaped. never even thought of that. as for solids they do help satisfy baby so they can sleepmore at night. zoey wakes alot and for example its 1230 here and she is walking from toy to coach all around the living room. mommy is sooo tired. so i think sleep with solids depends on child. but i can agree since he knows he can pacif and drink from u he will always want both. its soothin for them and ill tell u this enjoy while he will cuddle. it may not last to much longer :( he will give hugs though which are melting. is dh still away?? he misses so much. thank u for suggestions for party and help offer if close. i doubt all will even show but never know. 

jess natalie sounds like a genius! im so glad shes able to get help. ur amazing mom. i hope dh is respecting u. u deserve only the best&#9825; how is sophie? is she getting even better walking? she is a really fast learner it sounds. how are u?

laura hi! how are u? how about ur neice and ur sweet simon? i hope he is doing good with his stander and his seizures easied up. u ladies are soo strong&#9825; i love seeing all his pics on fb they melt my heart. 

bethany lorelie is sooo pretty! i saw the family pics. everyone looked so happy. is dh home for good now? how is she doing sleeping? have u introduced any foods? im not sure when ur decided to start. are u officially ttc now? i still have no af cycle thanks to nursing plus no job yet :/ so we decided to hold off. ive been distant from bd and dh is angry about it. honestly i feel i need to enjoy summer with zoey.so its for best.


----------



## jen435

leslie and amy how are u girls? i seriously miss coming on here and chatting like i used to. any updates? im still praying for u both daily&#9825;


----------



## jen435

I hope this works! im using my neighbors iphone just to try
 



Attached Files:







birthday hat.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3









board.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4









made this.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 5









fruit.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









pa.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jen435

so i messed up on her first birthday poster board ;( nothing would write on it so i forced crayon to work and it looks horrible. i tried though

the hat headbands tutu onsie st patricks day in the pictures i made.
better give the phone back its 2;15am and she just told me zoey just fell asleep

goodnight


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> How's P with the teething Angel? Everything back to normal? 26lbs at last weigh in sounds great to me!
> 
> Elena is so precious Lisa, what beautiful big eyes!
> 
> Did Simon's teeth cut through Laura? Hows he doing with his stander? Is he still gaining weight or has it stayed steady? Btw, Sophie also has issues with yoghurt.
> 
> No more ttc Bethany?
> 
> :hugs: to all!

Still no teeth. Doh 
I dreamt last nt he had one bottom tooth ;-)
Does Sophie hve any now. Sorry bad memory.
Doc rang me yest. My thyroid is low again.
Explains my brain fog ;-)
He loves stander. It's great 
His weight gain has stopped virtually.
But he id getying longer.
Also still not really eating and is moving more xx
Hoe ye all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen picslook great xxx
U dud a fab job xx

Angel and Lisa I hve similar tiMr yo angel too.
I think its better ti stick with a time
Hard yo change later
Xx 
But it's all our own decisions.
No right or wrong ;-)

Oh only sees Simon on days off cos he is out of house 13 hrs a day


----------



## lilesMom

Lil man restless. 
Must get up


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Looking for some insight if possible ladies. Last day of clomid CD 9. I decided to do an opk this morning even though it is earlier than I thought I would. To me it is darker than should be for day 9 and I wonder if clomid if affecting this or if everything is much earlier and that is what it's showing. Trying to figure out when to start BDing and wondering if tonight should be it. DH's schedule is so annoying this month so gonna be tough but what can you do. Anyone's thoughts are appreciated! Attaching a pic also....
Oh and clomid is having some side effects I realize with the largest being some insomnia at night. I didn't realize the connection but been sleeping terrible.
Hope everyone is doing well and thanks in advance!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

No teeth for Sophie. They are right under the gum but don't break through. The more active they get it seems like the weight gain slows. Sophie already gained back the weight she lost from stomach bug and lack of solids. Back up to almost 25lbs. But I'm thinking the weight gain is gonna slow down due to her very active life. She is up sometimes 13 hours straight with no naps and walking, playing and dancing all over the place! She is always on the move and I have got be right on top of her. Her latest trick is attempting to do a headstand and trying to do a somersault. :nope: I don't encourage this because I don't think its good for her developing brain or skull, let alone her neck.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Zoeys so cute and tall! Precious pics Jen! Its Almost her b-day!! Wow!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Pierce is very smart. Sounds like he learns very quickly and has great motor skills. Its so cool to see all the great things are Los are doing! Can't believe how quick the time is flying! I bet your dh will be very surprised when he gets home and sees how much Pierce has grown and developed.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I'm clueless about the opks Leslie. But I am Amy might be able to shed some light because she has taken clomid. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie...looks like a fade in line to me, but that can be there days before you actually O. If it is still like that tomorrow then I'd say commence BDing. I've heard Clomid can help regulate a cycle, so maybe you'll have a 28-29 day cycle this round! I hope the timing works out for you and DH! :dust:

Jen ~ those pics are so precious!! I'm glad you were as to post them. I love her hat and I think the 1 year old board looks great! 

Brb....


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel what's a fade in line? I really hope for a normal cycle!


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's just where small traces of LH are picked up and it progressively gets darker. I hope I was looking at it right, it was still quite light, correct? Oh and I was told that OPK's can also pick up estrogen so there can be a faint line from that too :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Headstands and walking, how sweet! I bet you are busy! Pierce is doing extended reaching and sort of pulls up if near the couch, but still no crawling. He hasn't mastered the stacking of things, I just noticed him trying yesterday. Soph is a big girl, weight gain and super active, good going! How are the solids coming along?

Laura ~ Darn thyroid. Are you currently on meds? I hope it stabilizes quickly. Yay for Simon liking his stander, boo for small appetite. Guess it's a good thing he was plumped up, now he is stretching out! Are the meds helping his seizures? 

I'm not going to openly throw a *Game of Thrones spoiler* out there, but I must say I was super pleased with this weeks show! Don't read if you haven't watched it!

Spoiler
So glad they killed Joffrey...he was a psycho brat! They should've taken Cersei too! Anxious for Tyrion though, poor guy can't catch a break!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!



Buttrflyl553 said:


> Looking for some insight if possible ladies. Last day of clomid CD 9. I decided to do an opk this morning even though it is earlier than I thought I would. To me it is darker than should be for day 9 and I wonder if clomid if affecting this or if everything is much earlier and that is what it's showing. Trying to figure out when to start BDing and wondering if tonight should be it. DH's schedule is so annoying this month so gonna be tough but what can you do. Anyone's thoughts are appreciated! Attaching a pic also....
> Oh and clomid is having some side effects I realize with the largest being some insomnia at night. I didn't realize the connection but been sleeping terrible.
> Hope everyone is doing well and thanks in advance!

So the OPK still looks like its negative. I had the same thing happen to me but if you think about it... cd 9 your body is getting ready to surge. So your OPK will gradually get darker until BOOM, unmistakable +! With your timing, I believe you should get a full on + opk like cd12-ish and then O on CD14. That is the goal when they give you Clomid on speicific days. The days they tell you to take it depend on the individual but it looks like you are on track. Also, something to keep in mind with opk's is that the dye can vary slightly for each test. So you can test one day and both lines are darker but the next day both the lines are lighter. All you need to pay attention to is the actual result and try not to get caught up in the actual darkness of the dye. So just compare to the test line and if its isnt as dark or darker, then its a negative. But looking at your lines, I really think you are on track. :thumbup: I myself might be going back on clomid since I may actually NEED it now vs before I really didnt :cry: Oh well, whatever to get our forever baby, right?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm using you as an expert opinion amy ;) when would you start BDing if you were me. 
So sorry things are being odd for you right now and you may have to go back on meds :( whatever works I agree. We can be clomid buddies!


----------



## lilesMom

Glad amy gave u good answer xxx
Must chevj ur post Amy xxx hugs

Angel I'm on 75 a day.
Talked yo doc. I'm pGetty hypo at the mo
I was blaming my liver. 
Meds nearly doubling to 125 a day
Should feel much better soon 
Hurray for pierce xx
Brainy boy 

Jess Sophie really flying it too.

All our lo s are super bubs 

Here's to more super bubs really soon xx
Love to all


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie Id go for tomoro , then day 12 and every day then if u can
I know sometimes not possible. 
I'm obsessed with cd 12 . Got me both my bfps
Xxx 
Go Leslie's egg ;-)


----------



## mommylov

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I'm using you as an expert opinion amy ;) when would you start BDing if you were me.
> So sorry things are being odd for you right now and you may have to go back on meds :( whatever works I agree. We can be clomid buddies!

LOL! Unless you get a +opk before hand, I bd every other day starting cd11. Then day of +opk and two days after, skip a day and then one more day. That worked for me in the past but wasnt guaranteed.


----------



## lilesMom

hi guys xx
how is everyone 
things are gettin better here, lil man slept properly last nt for first nt in ages
he is much more relaxed in himself.
startin to eat a bit again too.
started my increased meds so they should start to kick in soon ish :)
no news here really..

love to all xx


----------



## Lisa85

Oh my gosh... Angel i clicked on your spoiler thing before i read your post thinking why does Angel have a spoiler!!! haha!!
I read the first few words. I did plan to watch the first two episodes tonight but i would have liked that surprise!! 
Its my own fault for clicking without reading!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^^^Sorry!!^^^^ I tried to warn you, I'll put GoT in bold print.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy I hope you don't have to go back on the Clomid track. I pray acu + follie scans + IUI works xoxo 

Leslie ~ The girls have given you sound advice on when to start BDing. FX'd your schedules work in your favor! 

Laura ~ Sorry about the thyroid again, but glad it can readily be fixed with meds! Hurray for a decent night's sleep...gives me hope! 

Jess, Jen & Bethany ~ Smooches to the girls!


----------



## mommylov

NO +opk this morning leads me to believe tomorrow's scan wont bring good news.


----------



## lilesMom

amy hope surge is just a bit late xxx

angel, sleep is hit and miss here lately :)
gums r killing him today
my parents called today, he wouldnt go to my dad cos he was grouchy.
he normally flys to him .

love to all xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

mommylov said:


> NO +opk this morning leads me to believe tomorrow's scan wont bring good news.

That only means the LH isn't there yet to boot the eggy out...the follie could still be growing. We only want the ripe one to pop out! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ how do the OPKs look?

Amy ~ still wishing the best of news for you today :dust:

Happy Good Friday ladies! :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## Storked

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/d49f7388140ef6fd38ad775df37a8066_zpscf769045.jpg

The weekend is pretty much here ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!

Leslie, how are your OPK's looking?? Did you BD??? We need updates! lol

hope all of you are doing well and have fun plans for Easter :)

AFM~ Scan went ... well... meh this morning. There was progress but Im still not there. Going back in on Monday morning. More deatils in my journal but thats pretty much it. :(


----------



## lilesMom

On the run again
Simon has a tooth
At last 

Love to all x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay for Simon's 1st tooth!! Hopefully he feels a little better now that he cut his first tooth. Hopefully Sophie gets her first tooth soon!!

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Ok Amy I will update ;)
I often feel bad updating when I don't have time to acknowledge everyone. I apologize for that.
I think opk looks good for day 11... I know I'm obsessing over line darkness etc so I just need to let it happen. And of course hope this cycle isn't 39 days like last! Thank god I am done with clomid because I actually slept normal last night and I didn't have to kick DH out! 
We did bd last night end it was tough with his late schedule. Felt like a chore but it is what it is.
So sorry about your confusion Amy. I hope that your body is just late to O. I know how annoying that can be! Let's get our Easter ( well Passover too haha) BFPs!

Happy weekend ladies. Hope everyone has a good holiday and enjoy time with the family! Thinking of you all even when I don't have time to update!


----------



## xoxo4angel

How are the OPKs looking ladies?? Updates por favor! 

Leslie no need to feel like you have to address everyone...jump right in whenever you want or need to xoxo

Rainy and in the 50's here ughh! Not the Easter weekend I was hoping for. Meanwhile, going to brave the mall and try to get Pierce's pic w/ the Easter Bunny! Ha!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Yay for Simon's 1st tooth!! Hopefully he feels a little better now that he cut his first tooth. Hopefully Sophie gets her first tooth soon!!
> 
> Have a nice weekend ladies!

Hope Sophie gets herssoon too x
He is still teething away mad.
Trying to bring more and grow his one up 

I can finally add pics directly from phone
I got a fab new phone for 40 e
A deal between my super market and phone company
Sweet 
Love to all
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0021.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0014.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

Whoops sideways but u can still see.

Good luck finding Easter bunny Angel ;-)

Leslie fx for + 've soon xxx

U too Amy xxx

Hope all's well

Lisa how u doin? Xxx
Bethany and Jen same ;-)

Who am I missing. Hopefully no one
Still have brain fog but it's lifting


----------



## lilesMom

someone asked for pic of him in stander
cant remember who :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1000.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









DSC_1003.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies! Quick update... Below is opk today on day 12 at 10:45am. So not positive today like Amy predicted but pretty close. I may test again later cause my shy bladder wasn't very helpful and I hate how the lines are faded a bit.

Angel enjoy time with Easter bunny and pierce.
Laura love the pictures. He is adorable as always
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttrflyl553

:hugs:Hope yours is getting there too Amy


----------



## Lisa85

Quick update coz I'm about to go back to bed... I'm feeling so gross!!
I knew this would happen to me since i was quite slim before. 
It all started when OH and i tried to BD the other night and because we had to use condoms (which no one likes!! :blush:) it didn't really work out for him. Just made me feel like he's not attracted to me anymore with the weight gain and stretch marks and loose belly and my boobs haven't fully recovered and other stuff which is TMI. He's seen me go through so much gross stuff in the last few months. He says he's still attracted to me but its been a few nights now and he hasn't tried again!! :blush:
I know I'm being silly but its hard not to feel fat and ugly! :cry:
None of my clothes fit and i still look pregnant in the ones that do fit... no matter how often people tell me i look good it doesn't seem to matter.
Of course its all worth it for her but I've never felt embarrassed about my body before and its not nice.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie u look really close. 
Tonight or tomorrow pos I'd day xxx

Lisa hugs.
My stretch marks have faded lots
I wasn't skinny before bub but my tummy wad much tighter.
The more weight I lose its getting droopy.
I hate it too but Simon is well worth it
I'm hoping in time and when I exercise properly hoping it comes back. 
Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Simon is gorgeous Laura! And the pics of him in his strander, he looks so precious. Didn't realize how tall he is. Wowwww! He looks like a happy baby(despite the teething pain).


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess
He is tall
We all have tall jelly beans ;-)
He thrwe his first proper tantrum tonight.
His gums are killing him.
Mostly in good form.
Just is screeching sometimes.
He is ramming his hands into his mouth to bite um poor love.
Cuddled up asleep beside me now
He wants cuddles 24-7 at the mo.
How's Sophie
How are u and,ur ladies :-D


----------



## lilesMom

Lisa 
We have only be a handfull of times.
Baby in bed is greatest contraception. Xx 
Tiredness is a big part of that too


----------



## aaronswoman79

Simon is so tall, he looks a tad bit leaner. Still robust and perfectly cuddly though. He he. Love his eyes and cheeks! Looks like he is getting to be a pro in his stander. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, the body does change after having a baby. But you were very in shape to begin with. Just give your body a tad bit of time hon. I am sure you already look amazing. Bding after having a baby can be nerve wrecking. And I am very sure your oh is scared to injure you. Mine was. Hope Elena is doing good hon. I can't believe she is over 10 lbs already!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie was up almost the whole night!! She use to sleep the whole night. I cursed me and dh by bragging about how well she slept. I wonder if she is close to cutting a tooth yet. So you can actually see his tooth now? And he has more breaking through? Poor baby. :nope:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for Simon's tooth! He is sooooo cute! Looks like a cuddler like Pierce! That stander is so neat. I'm glad you can post pics from phone on here now :friends:

Leslie ~ eeeek, that is close! I'm anxious to see what tomorrow's brings. Did you test again today?

Amy ~ I cleared the cookies from my phone and lost your temp bookmark :grr: Gling to fix that right now!

Jess, Jen, Bethany ~ the girls ready for Easter?

Lisa ~ Awww. :hugs: You were in super shape before, you'll bounce back quickly, don't sweat it! And your OH is supposed to make you feel more beautiful now b/c you are his baby's Momma, I bet he doesn't know how you are feeling. Have you told him? 

Pierce did great with the Easter Bunny today...no crying, guess he thought it was a giant stuffed animal!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Sophie was up almost the whole night!! She use to sleep the whole night. I cursed me and dh by bragging about how well she slept. I wonder if she is close to cutting a tooth yet. So you can actually see his tooth now? And he has more breaking through? Poor baby. :nope:

Bummer about Soph waking...could be teething. We've never had a full night, so I'm all too familiar w/ not getting solid sleep :sleep:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I swear the second I saw the Easter Bunny picture I thought Simon was a doll. I thought the Easter Bunny was holding a doll and I looked closer and it was Simon! He is so darling. :flower:

We don't have much plans for Easter. We are going to church and then having a dinner with the family. Natalie has an appointment for a complete physical next Tuesday. She is starting to have headaches when she gets very depressed. And she has started getting these laughing spells out of know where and all of the sudden she will start crying while laughing. :cry: It is so incredibly depressing to see my little girl like this. Thank God she can finally get seen and treated.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Easter to all who celebrate!
Opk was lighter this morning so time of day must definitely matter. I will try again this afternoon or at least 11:00 and after. I hate that time of day matters because with work it will be impossible to do afternoon. Ugh
Hope your OPKs are changing Amy!


----------



## xoxo4angel

You ladies should check out Amy's FF chart <~~I'm a stalker! 

Happy Easter!

Crazy how timing on the OPK matters Leslie! 

Some Easter/Passover :dust:


----------



## mommylov

Happy Easter all :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

11:40am today.... Lighter than yesterday. I know Amy said not to judge by that. We shall see.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all
Pierce looks adorable 
He is gettin much more boyish as,opposed to baby ish
Lil cutie


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Easter ladies! I was going to buy Sophie very cute bunny ears but she kept taking them off when I tried them on her. She hates having anything on her head (hats, hair accessories etc).


----------



## Storked

Happy Easter ladies from me and the babe
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/9ba838fcc696d341fde80bd904771240_zpsbc647385.jpg

Amy, great chart! Are you feeling more excited for this cycle? :)

Leslie, try not to worry too much about those OPKs! I've yet to ever get a positive on one. I can never seem to catch the surge. Always eluded me.


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, mine fluctuate like crazy. One day it will be stark white the next I have a blazing pos. So strange.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies. Amy I'm glad you say that because I am starting to get angry when I look lol. Today on CD 14 looks lighter than CD 9! I just hope I don't get a late positive because we started BDing earlier this month. How great would it be to be pregnant on Mother's Day for us both?! Hope the IUI went well!

Hope everyone had a great weekend and holiday!


----------



## mommylov

Bethany, not excited so much as hopefull. You know that in the past I have has perfect cycles and everything pointed to pregnancy and nothing. Then terrible cycles snd still nothing so I just don't know when if it will happen but I'm glad this wasn't a complete bust like we thought it would be!

Leslie, that would be amazing!!! It's ok that you started to bd, just make sure you aren't everyday until you get that +! It's coming!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Saturday and Sunday only days we did in a row...trust me not enough time and energy for daily ;) 
Looks like you had great timing with bd and IUI!


----------



## mommylov

I hope so but my body has tricked me before so I try not to get too excited lol


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Most annoying thing is that I typed stuff, DH called, came back to it and post was gone grrrr. Let's try again...

Angel love the pic of pierce with Easter bunny. Jess is right he looks like a doll! OMG game of thrones last week...so happy for that ending :D . As I was saying to Amy my OPKs are driving me nuts darker one day lighter the next. CD 15 tomorrow so hopefully things start moving.

Amy hoping for you! Wish it wasn't this hard for some but it will be worth it in the end. It WILL happen for us. We deserve it! 

Bethany makes sense about waiting to ttc. That picture of Lorelei is beautiful. Hope you and DH enjoyed your Easter.

Lisa hope you are feeling better. You gave birth recently. I'm sure that you will start losing weight/ feeling better soon. I'm not pregnant and feel as you do but DH always assures me he loves me as is. As you said it is worth it..

Laura how is Simon? More adorable pics! How is Simon doing with his tooth?

Jess how are you and the girls? How is DH with being back? Hope all is well

Jen how are you guys? Love looking at your Facebook pics! Hope the job comes for you soon.

AFM I did end up getting a car on Tuesday. Great deal and I liked the car salesman actually although I know what you mean Angel! Got a Nissan rogue and I like it so far, big enough for a growing family :). So weird my horoscopes have been. I don't normally look but last thurs said something about how if I am trying to extend family should get busy. Tomorrow's horoscope is about having a pregnancy dream/ intuition that may come true! AF should be due right around year anniversary of mmc and Mother's Day...talk about bad timing ( unless she doesn't come that is!). Still waiting on positive opk. DH's schedule is annoying for tomorrow when we should bd. I'm wondering if we should take the night off and go for Wednesday instead ( last BD Sunday ). Late nights are tough although I also wonder what if. To stress about it or say screw it is the question! For now I am going to relax.

Have a good night ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

On second thought as I am now addicted I poas again at 10:10am and this is what I got below. I'm guessing based on this maybe tonight or tomorrow would be pos. get home around 9:00pm tonight so can try again but late night and early morning are always light. Guessing BD is important tonight and maybe next 2-3 days? What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xoxo4angel

I <3 poas addicts Leslie! So it's darkening up...I def think you should BD today to be safe. If positive tomorrow or late tonight, I'd BD tomorrow too! :bunny: Hurray for an easy car shopping experience! Nice new wheels, def a great car for a familia! 

:wave: ladies!

PS Bethany, Lorelie is too cute! Does she try pulling her headbands off?


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!

leslie, your opk looks promising and congrats on the new car!!! I think that between your dreams and horoscopes, something good is coming!!! Sending you heaps of :dust:

:kiss: and :hugs: to you all!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx
Fx for u Leslie
Happy bd;-)

Love to all.
Lil man just woke as I sat down ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ How'd Natalie's appointment go??

I'm going to my sister's tomorrow! My niece is going to her Jr Prom and I'll be doing her make-up! My BFF is a prof make-up artist so I've def learned some tricks over the years...like fake lashes make your eyes pop on film, so they are a must have :winkwink: Anywho, a week of family time will be fantastic :cloud9:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel enjoy time with family!

Sadly to say BD wasn't successful tonight. Part of me feels like IUI may eventually be needed besides the other issues if we can't BD then how can it happen. If we go to a second round of clomid I am going to call my insurance company and specialists to get info on prices.


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, congrats on getting a new car! Gotta love new car smell!
Sorry bding wasn't successful. Im sure you will get a few in over this time.
Of course the men love us anyway... we care far more about our bodies then they do. 

Angel, hope you have a great time with your family. Would be great to have a friend who's a make up artist. 
How does P go with these trips? we would like to drive up to Sydney to see some friends which is about 8 hours away.
Cute pic of P with the easter bunny!!

Amy, going over to check your thread. Keeping my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

Bethany, So cute!! She looks so happy!

Laura, Thanks for your words. I was having an emotional few days there. Turns out it was because AF was on her way!!
Give your cute little man an extra cuddle for me.

Jess, its sad to hear how Natalie is struggling. I hope she can get some help soon to make her feel better.
Hope Soph is sleeping better now!

AFM - Elena had her 6 week injections today... she screamed for a minute then was fine after a small feed. Her sad face while crying breaks my heart.
Also AF has showed her ugly face... was hoping i would get a bit more of a break than that but so be it.
Thanks for all your support regarding the weight issues... I'm still not happy with my body at the moment but i was being emotional because of my looming AF. OH and i had some "fun" before AF showed and it was all in my head that he didn't want me.


----------



## Storked

Leslie, wishing you a lot of luck this cycle. Sending sticky rainbow glitter your way :) great looking test!

Angel, no she doesn't but they can get loose when she rolls around in the carpet. I think that she is just accustomed to the bows now. Breaking her in young ;)
Yay you are at your sister's! Have a blast with your family <3

Amy, no tricking this time- I won't allow it! This looks like a promising cycle :D

Lisa, I missed the weight part but remember that it took us many months to gain it and it will take many to lose it. I'm still not happy with my body either :hugs:
Sorry that she cried but glad that she hasn't been too fussy.

Laura, how has Simon been doing?

Little miss L is in a great mood today!
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/92f5e9a4b8ebfcd96b6c6c9eb6770579_zps54507c9d.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

She is,just gorgeous,Bethany xxx
Such a lovable little face and,great smile
We r good and bad.
He has lost weight cos he can't eat but is,in better form
And ate some,bits today.
He is choking on everything.
Waiting on medical people's to get back to me ;-)
Darn new,meds. 
But they r mostly controlling his seizures so that's good.

How's everything with ye? Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Some pics from today
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0045.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0034.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

Um why always sideways from New phone. Umm....
If,ye,r on phone. Just turn it. Ha,Ha
Love to all xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Still no positive, OPKs light...I'm getting really annoyed and tired of this. I can't even test during optimal time.:hissy:


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, i know this is a Scotland thing but is he riding a lochness monster!?! :haha: 
So cute!! he looks like such a little man in those photos.

Bethany, she always looks so happy!! Elena just started smiling at me on purpose now. i love it!! its made me cry more than once. haha

Leslie, hoping that positive comes soon. Sounds frustrating. Did you end up getting the digital ones?


----------



## Storked

Oh Laura, the meds are causing him to be unable to eat? I hate all of these trials that the both of you have to go through. Poor boy. He looks great though! What a cutie :)

Leslie, I bet you O'd! Just sit back somewhere quiet and relax and visualize the egg and sperm meeting. I did that and I think it helped, as kooky as it sounds.

Lisa, those first smiles and then the first giggles are the best. Enjoy <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Beautiful pic Laura. What as handsome little man! His eyes are big and beautiful. I was also worried when Sophie lost like 2 pounds. Didn't know that could happen. And even though she gained it back and then some (weighs about 25 lbs now I think), she still looks thinner to me. Glad to see Simon is eating a bit more now. He really looks darling on his dinosaur. :cloud9:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natalie has a complete physical on the 29th (Tuesday), so we will go from there. Hopefully we can get a referral to a psychologist right away. She is suffering from mania lately and she kept us all up until 5am this morning. She even woke up Sophie on 3 different occasions. I was so hoping she would grow out of this but she won't, it was just wishful thinking. She's such a beautiful little girl and suffers so much emotionally. Wish I can take all of her pain away. :nope:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No digital OPKs Lisa. They wouldn't have come in in time for my ovulation...or so I thought.
Bethany thanks I hope you are right. I know you were frustrated over OPKs also. Just wish they were easier and this was easier. I want a clear cut positive so I know when AF is due and when to maybe test and also when we can chill out and bd for fun! Just getting very emotional about it all.

Love the pictures of Lorelei and Simon!
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry about Natalie, Jess. I hope you get answers and help very soon. Your strength will definitely help her :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Jess, massive hugs

Leslie, maybe you got a shy egg this month? Mine did the exact same thing. I tested the moring of my +opk and didnt even look promising then tested that afternoon and BOOM. Dont lose hope... its coming!!!

Love the pics of all the little ones! :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Amy...I think you are right. Woke up this morning feeling bloated and darker again and this is at 5am. Here's hoping for next couple of days. I was just hoping clomid would have helped me out earlier but I will speak with doc after blood tests. I know some ladies take day 3-7 and I took day 5-9. I am curious if that affected it and why she had me take those days.
Thanks for listening to me bitch ladies :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mommylov

I took it from 3-7 when they had me on it so that def can help! Hope the dr sheds some light and gives you answers! :) come on surge!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Fx for ov soon Leslie xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Love love the pics if the babies!! 

Lorelie looks so happy, beautiful smile! You are a pro at wrapping your LO! I couldn't really get the hang of it, but was alright b/c P was 13lbs by 8 weeks, so the Boba would sag. 

And Laura Simon looks so handsome and cuddly (even if he has had a smidge of weight loss). I'm thrilled you can post pics from your phone. What were you waiting to hear back from the Dr for (did I read that wrong)?

Jess ~ I knew you were taking Natalie on a Tuesday just didn't know which Tuesday! FX'd for the referral she'll need. Is Alyssa ready for summer?

Lisa ~ AF is a fickle beast, certainly wreaks havoc on our emotions. Glad you and your OH were able to "reconnect" :bunny:

Amy ~ 3dpo eeeek! So exciting!

Leslie ~ I hope you don't have to call the insurance and ask about IUI, come on shy little eggy! 

Jen ~ How was Zoey's Easter? Hope you guys are well xoxo

The trip went well. Pierce got cranky toward the end, but he was just tired of being in the car. (Lisa just plan to stop according to Elena's needs if you go up to Sydney. My trip is 4 hours and I stopped once to feed him). Pierce is loving his cousin, Decland 3. He constantly has someone playing with him and I believe it is wearing him out...perhaps a 6 hour stretch of sleep is in my future?? Ha! Ok ladies. Be well, anxiously awaiting news of Leslie's +ve OPK!


----------



## mommylov

Glad the trip went well Angel!! Anjoy your time!!! :D


----------



## lilesMom

Seconded Angel xxx
Waiting yohear if they can help any with food situation
He is much better this eve
Hope it lasts ;-)

Love to all


----------



## mommylov

So glad to hear Laura :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks,Amy xxx 
How r u. 
Do temps still look good xxx,


----------



## mommylov

Doing ok.. temps are looking ok. Im trying not to get hopes up becasue Ive had perfect cycles that look like Im pregnant and then Im not. :( But they are above the coverline so thats good lol

We now need Leslie to get her surge on!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Haha get my surge on..love it! Almost..pic below from around 5:30 pm (hope no one gets tired of seeing lines. Let's hope the lines are HCG for Amy and I next!)

Glad you and pierce had a good trip! Are you back home already?
Glad all is well with Simon Laura!
Amy hope those temps keep up! What does the spike mean right now anyway?

Ps feel so bloated at the moment...guess that is my almost O sign. Any remedies for bloating ladies?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, Looks like you and Amy will be testing close to the same time! Hope to see those 2 lines on an hpt next!


----------



## Krakir

Hey looks like I'll be joining this lovely group after my d&c in January. On cycle day 30 today (average 32? day cycles) hoping to test soon. Had some spotting last night and today but I've never spotted in previous pregnancies ??? can't get to town to get a test till Sunday morn at the earliest :( wish me luck!


----------



## lilesMom

Fx Leslie and Amy xxx

Krakir best of luck
Fx for u Xx

Love to all Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel p is a big guy too how are ye doing with nappies
Is it all cloth u use
S is getting big for biggest pampers here.
Biggest here is 6+
Um.wondering if cloth are more flexible
Dovthey get in his way moving cos a bit bulkier?
Hope ur enjoying it trip
If u don't have time to answer don't worry about it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen and zoey come back xxx


----------



## lilesMom

[/QUOTE=mommylov;32443981]Doing ok.. temps are looking ok. Im trying not to get hopes up becasue Ive had perfect cycles that look like Im pregnant and then Im not. :( But they are above the coverline so thats good lol

We now need Leslie to get her surge on!![/QUOTE]

Glad it's looking good
Fx hon xxx
I'll shut up now cos I'm getting excited and don't wanna get u too focused on testing ;-) 
Love u loads and hhope soo much u get bfp Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess Lisa Bethany how are things with ye xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Jess...Amy will probably be testing a week or so earlier than me because my body is being stubborn :) how is Natalie?

Thanks Laura. Hope all is well!

Good luck krakir. Sorry for your loss

Still not positive bleh...line update below! Doesn't seem like I'm ovulating much earlier like I was supposed to :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Angel p is a big guy too how are ye doing with nappies
> Is it all cloth u use
> S is getting big for biggest pampers here.
> Biggest here is 6+
> Um.wondering if cloth are more flexible
> Dovthey get in his way moving cos a bit bulkier?
> Hope ur enjoying it trip
> If u don't have time to answer don't worry about it xxx

The cloth diapers I use have adjustable snaps that grow with him (up AND out <~~ha!). They don't restrict his movement, but he hasn't started crawling, so I'm not sure. He moves all around on his booty while sitting up just fine. I use both cloth (Bumgenius) & our Pampers brand of nappies. If you make the switch they have a hybrid style of cloth diaper that seems less bulky, it's a shell with disposable inserts. We def have some big boys on our hands, I love it! I hope Simon's appetite comes back. I think Pierce is either suffering allergies or has a cold...he has a clear runny nose and his appetite is waning :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie how'd that OPK look today? The last one looked close! Will the Dr run labs to check for ovulation this cycle?

:dust: for Amy & Leslie :dust:

Krakir ~ Sorry for your loss. FX'd for your BFP! 

TGIF ladies!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi Angel.. Last opk was 5am this morning and I posted it in the previous page. Does keep getting closer but not positive. Will poas again after work to see. She will take day 21 blood work which is Monday. Hoping to at least O by then!
Hope pierce feels better and yay for Friday!


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, It does look like its close but I wish it would just come on already! You said that was early in the morning right? I dont know if its possible but are you able to poas in the afternoon like around 3-4ish? Ive had to sneak into the bathroom a few times to poas lol You would think with FMU being more concentrated that you would have a good reading but we dont always start surging in the morning. I think I had one cycle where I only surged for like 12 hours and since I was testing 2 X a day it was the only reason I caught. Opk's can be wonderful but they can be a headache too :( Have you considered temping? The only reason I ask is because there have been times where I questioned my OPK's and it was nice to have my temps confirm things. Also, Im seeing an acupuncturist and she tells me that you can tell alot by your temps throughout the month. Maybe ask your dr about it and see if they are familiar with it and if they are, maybe they can take a look and see if there is something else going on? Im still thinking you just have a little shy eggy so keep with BDing every other day. :D

Krakir, very sorry for your loss and hope you get your BFP soon!

Angel, hope P's doing better!

Laura, lol youre too funny. :rofl:

Bethany, hope youre having a great morning with your smiley little L!! :D

Jess, hows everything going? Hope things are better with Natalie. :hugs:

Jen, thinking og you and Zoey!

Lisa, hope AF has shown (I think you mentioned that you were waiting for her to show).

Anyone hear from Tash? 

I so hope I didnt leave anyone out :oops:

:hug:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, poor Pierce. I hope that he isn't sick. Maybe has mild allergies? Glad he is having fun with his cousin!

Laura, I'm not sure what is wrong with the pampers in Ireland or if they are different? Because over here Pampers Swaddlers size 4 is 22-37 lbs and size 5 is 27+ lbs. Pampers Baby Dry even has a size 6 which is 35+ lbs. Pampers cruisers goes up to size 7, which is 41 lbs. and up. Sophia is 25lbs. more or less and even size 6 would be huge on her so I'm thinking Pampers in Ireland are different? How much is Simon's weight now? Maybe they carry their weight differently? Sophia has huge thighs and and she has a tummy but not a very big one. Sorry its been so hard to find diapers over there. It sounds like they are different because over here size 6 is huge and size 7 could maybe even fit my 8 year old lol (just kidding). How's Simon's eating going? Has his appetite gotten better?

Lisa, how are u and Elena are doing? I'm sure she is growing away. Time flies when they are young.

Hi Jen! Hi Bethany!

Natalie's mental state is getting worse and worse now that her appointment is getting closer. She can't sleep at night anymore and this is while taking sleep supplements like Melatonin, they do nothing for her. My whole family life is crumbling down. My 14 year old is saying she has been depressed for the last 6 or 7 years and she doesn't know why. So now I need to find a psychologist for her and get to the core of what's going on. I have always been open with her. All the time ask her how she is feeling. Ask her about school. All of these years I told her if anybody was ever teasing her or making her feel bad to please tell me so I can help her. According to her, she was teased horribly, she never told us anything, the teachers never mentioned anything, she always came home looking happy, always excited to go to school, had a lot of friends, was very giddy laughing etc. I have always talked to her, take great interest in her life, give her love and hugs. So I am completely baffled by all of this. I am starting to feel like a complete failure. :nope:


----------



## Krakir

Looks like I'm out for this month. fx'd for next time :(
This seems like such a large group! by the time I know who is all here you'll all be in the first tri boards


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Seriously Amy I wish it would be positive already also! 5 :30 pm pic below. I can't test at the times I would like because we share a bathroom with clients ( stalls) and my day consists of person after person so no time to test, check it in time etc. it is seriously annoying. Tomorrow I will be able to test like a little before 11 which I know is usually a decent time for OPKs. Not sure when I will be around afternoon time. Looking for wedding dresses with my brothers fiancée! Please please be positive tomorrow [-o&lt; ...the closer we get into next week the worse DH's schedule gets! Saw what you mentioned about your chart/ temp dip on your journal. Really hoping for you!!
I heard if you breathe through your mouth a lot , get up at different times in morning, get up during the night your temps could be off. This true? I do all of the above haha.

Jess so very sorry about the mental health issues your daughters are having. You have to know that nothing you have done leads to these issues. mental health can be genetic and chemical. You are doing the right things for them and the best that you can. :hugs:

Krakir sorry about AF. I've been ttc about a year after mmc now ( anniversary date coming up ugh)and losing hope I will make it to the first tri boards! Amy and i are current ttcers and the rest of the ladies have their little ones. My name is Leslie by the way. Good luck to you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Hi Angel.. Last opk was 5am this morning and I posted it in the previous page. Does keep getting closer but not positive. Will poas again after work to see. She will take day 21 blood work which is Monday. Hoping to at least O by then!
> Hope pierce feels better and yay for Friday!

Whoops, was that 5am? Didn't realize you were up so early, thought it was from the night before! Glad they have a plan for lab work...come on eggy!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Darn witch Krakir! 

:hugs: Jess. Did Alyssa's depression start around the time Natalie was born? Maybe she needs one on one w/ her Mommy? Teens are tough, you are doing a great job! :hugs:

:wave: Lisa!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah have to work early unfortunately.
Another failed bd tonight :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

So sorry for your loss krakir. Hoping you get your bfp very soon. If you have any TTC questions we are here to help. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I think her depression is a combination of factors. My fathers (her grandfathers) death really affected her. And my mistake was not taking her to see a therapist when he passed away. His passing really affected her, they were best friends. She was the apple or my dad's eye. I thought she grieved and got better with time. I always talked to her about my dad and when I would she would get emotional, as expected. But my dh and my mom gave me horrible advice and told me that I shouldn't talk about my father to her and they even went as far as saying that we shouldn't talk about my father in front of her. And I think she learned to bottle everything up. That's one thing dh and my mom have in common, they believe negative emotions or sadness should be hidden from the world and that its better to bury them than to let them out. Not sure if this is a cultural thing since they are from the same country, but I never agreed with that. Also I know for sure that Natalie's mental illness has affected her greatly. Living with someone with mental illness can affect the siblings greatly. Now all I can do is take her to see a therapist and figure out how we can help her to get better. I just wish I helped her sooner. I keep beating myself over the head for all of this. Oh and I think the miscarriage I had affected her greatly also. Another major trauma to the family. Sorry for the long post. :nope:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

10:40am this morning... If I get home in one will try this afternoon again. Both lines look somewhat darker in person
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess can you take Alyssa in for the referral when you take Natalie this week? Poor girl trying to be so strong :/

Leslie ~ Still not positive? Hmm. Does Clomid regulate a cycle or just stimulate follie growth? FX'd for that LH surge!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Angel p is a big guy too how are ye doing with nappies
> Is it all cloth u use
> S is getting big for biggest pampers here.
> Biggest here is 6+
> Um.wondering if cloth are more flexible
> Dovthey get in his way moving cos a bit bulkier?
> Hope ur enjoying it trip
> If u don't have time to answer don't worry about it xxx
> 
> The cloth diapers I use have adjustable snaps that grow with him (up AND out <~~ha!). They don't restrict his movement, but he hasn't started crawling, so I'm not sure. He moves all around on his booty while sitting up just fine. I use both cloth (Bumgenius) & our Pampers brand of nappies. If you make the switch they have a hybrid style of cloth diaper that seems less bulky, it's a shell with disposable inserts. We def have some big boys on our hands, I love it! I hope Simon's appetite comes back. I think Pierce is either suffering allergies or has a cold...he has a clear runny nose and his appetite is waning :(Click to expand...

Thanks 
I tried to answer earlier but s woke
I ordered small amount of Terry cloths and a large bamboo Nappy cover and liners to try
We don't have as good a variety as ye do at all
Ordered from UK and even they dint have all ye do 
Thanks for info xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel I think supposed to do both but apparently not with me. Or maybe dose isn't high enough. Probably will O usual time. I'm more upset about BD issues at this point


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I hope p is ok and not getting sick xxx

Jess hugs honey.
Hope ye,get sorted soon
Its really awfull when ur kids r ill
It's not ur fault ur kkids are ill hon
I know u do everything u can to help them

Size 6 nappies here go up to 35 lb
But his thighs are bigger than a kid who would,be walking
He is in size 3-4 yr old clothes now
They would usually be well out of nappies
We don't have a size 7 here
Only from online incontinence company!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Angel I think supposed to do both but apparently not with me. Or maybe dose isn't high enough. Probably will O usual time. I'm more upset about BD issues at this point

Hugs hon. 
I'm keeping fx for u Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

I understand now Laura. I wonder, it sounds like sizing in Ireland is different. Over here size 4 is huge like for a 40in and 40 lb. child I believe. The weird thing is that even though size 3 and 4 would be huge on Sophie, some of Natalie's hand me downs are that size and actually fit Sophie. I'm thinking either Sophie is gigantic and Natalie is very shirt, or Natalie's hand me downs have shrunk from previous washing. Simon sounds and looks big and healthy though! All of our Los are thriving and big babies, incredible! Thanks for understanding about my problems with Natalie, thank you all ladies! :hugs:


----------



## jen435

hi ladies! i read through 8 pagea very quickly and im sorry i dont post often at all. this phone stinks. anyways no job yet :( im having hard time getting sleep and hardly any energy to care for myself. i have a ton to make for zoeys party yet. but no time/energy... ill have to find some... 

laura i hope simons meds help and i am glad hes gettingappitite back. he is soo cute!!

jess so sorry about nat


----------



## jen435

natalie i hope that she feels some relief after appt and gets help she needs.

bethany lorelie is sooo cute! love ur baby wrap! i need to get a new one for summer but afraid financially i cant. how are u doing? are u still ttc? i love following u and laura on fb!


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, boo for work :( I believe clomid is suppose to help with folli growth but with that it should also help regulate. Have you talked to your dr? Are they doing folli scans or anything while you are on it?

Jess, :hugs:

Hi ladies!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jen xxx
I was like that recently but my thyroid was low.
Could u have low iron or something? Xxx
Hope u feel better and have more energy soon x 

Jess I need America nappies ;-)
I was reading something other day that said Irish nappies have shrunk since 60 s
Our now 6 is what 4 was then
Makes no sense because kids are getting bigger not smaller
Hope u and girls get the help u need soon xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi Jen sorry about no job and financial stressors. Hope things turn around soon.

Amy I have blood work tomorrow so when she calls back with results I will talk to her about my concerns with late ovulation and all. No monitoring other than blood work. I'm guessing CD 22or 23 will be my positive. DH is actually thinking more about IUI because of the lack of control and frustration we feel. Besides the cost I am so not into having same testing done again and more before even getting started with IUI. I guess that is usual though ( HSG and blood tests etc)? When you have IUI are you able to go to work right after or do they ask you to take it easy? I know for hsg she told me to take it easy but I heard from someone else they went right back to work. I have more and more of a feeling that I am going to have to speak with my supervisor at work about this so she knows when I start to take time off what is going on. Any words of advice about the testing or procedures? I'm just curious.
Hope this is your month! Everything sounds great


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen sorry you've been exhausted...glad you found the time to pop in and update us. Miss you xoxo

Leslie ~ Amy is the resident expert on IUI! I once considered it (if DH was going to be gone), seemed like an easy enough process. Never thought you'd have to take is easy after though, i wonder now what Amy does :shrug:

Laura ~ I can send you 4-5 of my brand of cloth diapers and/or a mega box of size 5 Pampers, my gift to Simon :thumbsup: Let me know and I'll make it happen! 

:dust: Amy


----------



## lilesMom

Angel thanks hon but we should be fine
Hoping ones I've ordered work out.
They look good and are for 35 lb plus so should be fine
Xxx 
Hows p?
Are sniffles better Xx 
Hope so

Leslie iui sounds like a good idea if ur having trouble be,at right times
Hope u won't need to check it out by getting bfp this month xxx 

Love to ll x

Simon is funny ttoday
Really sleepy. Think drugs may be catching up on him
Had 16 min seizure too
He had been doing much better
Hope it's a fluke


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura me too! So sorry about Simon today. Hope it was a fluke and all is well soon :hugs:

Ladies this was 1:45 pm today... You'd say that is almost positive but not, right? Just need more eyes for confirmation. Sorry again about all the pictures
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lisa85

Leslie, I've never used the opks but it looks pretty close to positive to me. Hopefully you can get in plenty of :bunny:

Laura, 16m seizure sounds a bit scary. You are a very strong woman and a great mumma!! i hope the seizure was just a once off and he is getting better. :hugs:

sorry gotta dash Elena needs me.... :hi: everyone!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sooooo close Leslie!! Come on +ve! I <3 the pics of your OPKs, keep 'em coming! 

Laura ~ Darn the seizures :/ Praying it was as you said, just a fluke. As for the nappies, if yours don't work out please don't hesitate to let me know. Diapers are super easy to come by here! The sizing difference is interesting, any labels I buy from UK retailers tend to run small. I'm with you, don't they get these babies are being made bigger, not smaller! Ha!

Jess ~ Shopping for Soph and her sweet chunky legs means a lot of dresses, right? Ha! 

:wave: 85 at my sister's...gorgeous! Pierce still has a clear runny nose. My sis suspects teething combined w/ allergies. No fever, no cough, usual disposition so who knows! Did I tell you ladies my BIL went to start my nieces car and mistakenly put my house key in her ignition? :rofl: My sis told him the spare was on the counter, so he grabbed mine. In his defense my Beemer key is keyless (little black square) and my house key is a pink electric guitar <~~see the confusion? Teenage girl would have a car key made like that. $85 later my house key is spared and niece was back on the road! I <3 this place!

Edit: My niece had a pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lisa85

Back... she went to sleep easier than i expected her to then! Such a good girl. She's still pretty much sticking to a routine at the moment. She has her 5 feeds throughout the day from about 5am and gets to bed after her 7:30pm feed.

Have any of your babies had thrush in their tongue? She's had it from birth and i was told it would go away but it hasn't. Ive been trying to treat it over the last two weeks and have tried two different medications. Using Dakatrin at the moment and its not really getting any better. It doesn't seem to bother her.

Hi jess and angel... i see you online!

I think i can go back to bed now!! yay!!! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lots here ;-)

Leslie's looks real close.
I'd test in 5 hours ish of possible and it were me
I'd also try jump oh if poss
Hee hee xxx 

Lisa thanks
U look fab on fb Xx 
Glad ye r doing so well Xx


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, I'm jealous of the warmth!! its starting to get cold here... its about 7C (44F) at the moment. Time to get out the winter clothes and turn the heater on.

How do you ladies keep your LO's warm in bed in winter? The SIDS guidelines for sleeping don't really lend itself to being very warm and we don't leave the heater on at night.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ I thought thrush had to be treated? The pediatrician prescribes something for it that dyes their mouth. What I've read says it can be quite uncomfy for baby girl. Guess a call to the nurse wouldn't hurt. As for winter, I layered w/ a onesie, pj's (preferably wool) and nifty sleep sacks <~~~in lieu of blankets.


----------



## lilesMom

First time new,phone lost post. Doh

Angel thanks hon. Xxx
Glad pierce is in good form
Simon gets runny nose from teeth too
He is def bringing more again. He is,eating everything he can get his hands on
Really gnawing um ;-)
Oh oh about your key but glad it was spared ;-)
Thanks,a mil about,nappies but we will be fine xxx

Lisa Simon gets thrush but think it's cos of his meds
It just comes and goes.doesn't bother him either
I've never treated it
I get it on my tongue,too but it clears up when I eat properly.
Maybe I should treat Simons but I figure he has enough meds to process ;-)
Ye look great on fb xxx
Glad ye r doing so well 
Elena sounds like a great baby 
Well done mommy ;-) xxx

Lesliedef looks close.
Would testing in 4 or 5 hrs be possible
If it was me I'd,hop oh too if poss ;-) hee hee
Best o luck xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Whoops it did post
Doh
Lisa I second sleep bag 
Well cosy
But now mommy's cuddles do the trick
Hee hee
I love co sleeping now
Has draw backs though
Like holding pee when I know he is only half asleep ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel! I know you and Amy enjoy my pics. Gonna try to test again like Laura said to see but running out of OPKs whoops. Gonna order 100 if I am still in the game next month. That is a funny story about the key and it is too cute! Glad you are enjoying your time at your sister's. Weather here is pretty cool so not sure what is going on. I bet weather by Bethany is warm and sunny too!

Lisa glad you are able to get some sleep! I had no clue about OPKs until I started either .

Laura thanks gonna test again soon and hope urine is not diluted. A girl has to drink fluids eventually without worrying about poas ;) how is Simon? Can't jump on DH tonight. He is at work until at least midnight or maybe later. Tomorrow night it is. We did BD last night.

I had a good cry with DH earlier. I have been emotional all weekend and he thinks it is because next week is anniversary of losing our little one. I think he's right. I just can't shake it and it isn't making this process easier. We will do what we have to do as he says. He reminded me that we are in this together which was a good reminder. I apologize ladies for being so down and negative. 
On a good note anyone watch orphan black? Just recently got into it and really enjoying.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

7:20 pm.. At least it's not positive yet since dh is not home. Only a matter of time
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ You can't run out of OPKs!! Eeek! That sucker is almost there! You might have to have your DH wake you or you wake him when you get up for some lovin! :bunny: And :hugs: your angel is smiling down on you, patiently waiting to make his appearance. I really believe this xoxo

Laura ~ Hurray for the return of Simon's appetite! And it's reassuring to hear runny nose can be teething...it's such a guessing game at this stage.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't think I will run out I am just so close to it...I think I have 6 or so wondfos left and 3 frer OPKs that I hadn't used. I am just testing at least twice a day now so going quick. No BD when DH gets home... Getting up too early for me tomorrow. We def will tomorrow night though fingers crossed for no issues!


----------



## lilesMom

Bd last nt is,perfect
Should be lots of swimmers waiting to pounce ;-)
Anniversary is,really hard xxx hugs
Weirdly I found run up to it much worse than the actual day itself
Hugs honey
Keeping fx x


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Don't think I will run out I am just so close to it...I think I have 6 or so wondfos left and 3 frer OPKs that I hadn't used. I am just testing at least twice a day now so going quick. No BD when DH gets home... Getting up too early for me tomorrow. We def will tomorrow night though fingers crossed for no issues!

Could u stay half asleep
Hee hee
Just kidding.
Yesterday and tomorrow sound like good timing


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, Sophie had thrush on her tongue and vaginal area a couple days after she was born. She got it while in the hospital from all of the antibiotics they gave her. They prescribed her Nystatin and that cleared it all up. Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, how exciting you're about to ov! Glad your husband had that talk with you. He sounds very supportive. 

How I wish we could all live closer to support each other in person. Then when we all have our Los and they are little older our dhs can watch them and we can all go out for a girls night out! :happydance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, sorry poor Simon is sore from teething. Hope the seizure is just a random one and that it won't reoccur. :hugs:


----------



## jen435

grr so i just realized my post to angel leslie lisa jess and amy didnt post and now zoeys awake :( sorry girls. going to try to post tomorrow to everyone. but for now. amy and leslie im praying for u! lisa love ur fb pics u look lovely! i want to write so much but i got to go get her before she gets uncontrollable. i call tonight a sleepless nigght :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura! You may be right about being more emotional leading up to the date. I think it was like that for me for due date also.

Jess he is very supportive. Great thought about wishing we were all closer. Maybe one day :)

Hi Jen! Thanks for the thought, sorry about the post. Hope all is well.

Happy Monday ladies..at least one day closer to Friday :D

This morning 6:47 ( have to get up early for blood work so no choice with the time!) can't figure out if it's darker or lighter than yesterday 
Will test again when I get home around 9pm. My guess is tomorrow or Wednesday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I definitely think the ov test before this one is darker. I kept looking at both and the one before this looks darker, at least to me. Looks like u and your dh have all of your bases covered!


----------



## lilesMom

No news here. 
Just catching up and saying hey xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for the opinion Jess. One reason I am not sure if because the time of day is different. Time will tell :)

Hi Laura! 

Waiting to get blood work done and taking forever. Since haven't really ovulated not sure what it will show.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!

Leslie, eeeek re the OPK's!!! I think the one from yesterday was ALMOST + so I wonder if you are on the tail end of a surge or are still getting ready to. What are they doing blood work for? Is it progesterone? Are they going to test you again when you think you are 7dpo? As for IUI's, they are pretty painless. They are just as uncomfortable as a pap smear. The one thing I will tell you is to wear a panty liner. When they go into your cervix, they loosen up your CM and your DH's "stuff" will leak. But dont be scared if you see that happen because his swimmers will stay put and go upstream :) Also, depending on how good your dr is and what your cervix is like, you might bleed just a smidge. Again, not painful just a little umcomfortable at the moment. So the HSG.. Ive had two. Not going to lie, not my favorite thing to do. It was kind of painful but I was told that may be because I couldve had debris in a tube so the dye pushed it out. But after it was all said and done, I walked out of there and was just fine. I didnt take meds or anything before I went in for pain. They did give me meds to prevent infection the first time but they didnt give it to me the second so that may vary. id say if you can avoid going anywhere after, it would be noce only beause you do bleed a little and just feel icky down there... like all wet and stuff. BUT if you have to go to work or something, it should be fine. Id compare it to like a really bad period cramp at the time of the procedure but its relatively quick. Hope this helps!! Also, so sorry about the anniversary of your loss. We have all been there and will be here for you. Hang in there. :hugs:

Angel, LOL regarding the key situation. That is hillarious!!

Laura, 16 min seizure... yikes. :( I just wish that Simon didnt have to deal with those anymore and that you would have peace of mind and not have to worry yourself. Big hugs hun :hugs:

Bethany, how are you doing love? Hope things are well with you and L!!!

Jen, Jess, & Lisa... :wave:

:kiss: to you all!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks for all the info Amy! I guess either way BD timing tonight works. Yes progesterone bloodwork. She isn't taking anything else though. What is 7 dpo bloodwork for? Do you also recommend not going to work after iui and how long is the process usually? Just curious abs appreciate the info! When my doc calls with results I am going to discuss with her as well.


----------



## mommylov

IUI is pretty painfree so I think youll be fine to go to work. I just suggest wearing a panyliner as it loosens up CM and seamen leaks out (not sperm so his swimmers will stay put). It can also lead to a little bleeding depending on how sensitive your cervix it but again not painful at least in my experiences. Its like 1-2 mins and then my dr tilts the table back and has be lay there for about 15-20 mins. I compare the discomfort during the procedue to a pap smear.

7dpo is when your progesterone is at its peak during your luteal phase so thats when they usually like to do the progesterone test. Your dr might be wanting to do it now because during a "text book" cycle, 7dpo usually falls around CD21.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh gotcha now makes sense. I will ask her about that and iui info. Thanks again! I do hope we don't need it but good to be proactive


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: girls
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommylov

I hope so too Leslie! The nice thing about IUI's is that they typically do cycle monitoring. I kind of thought she wouldve done that this cycle with you being in Clomid but every dr is differnt. But with the scans, they look at your follis and your lining and can tell you what your body is doing. If youve got insurance, I believe its covered so Id look into that so that youll have an idea of what the out of pocket amounts will be.

Thanks Laura!! :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! So exhausted today. Sophia is quite a handful. Believe it or not she is still cruising and letting go to take a few steps by herself. She's been doing that for over 1 month, so not walking 100% on her own, but its looking like she will stop holding on to things any minute now because she is able to walk farther and farther all by herself! She has such a funny character and a temper believe it or not. And one smart cookie. Some of the things these babies can do are amazing.

How are all the Los doing today?

Hi Amy!!

Leslie, glad I could be of help!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

8:50 pm... Gonna get to BDing! Still not sure if I ovulated yet lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommylov

Hmmm since your other one was darker yesterday if say maybe you're ovulating right now. Have fun!!! :bunny:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I remember both months i did OPKs it would go dark to light then positive so not certain but still BDed and will take from there! Long cycles are annoying. When will you test?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Tried to hold my pee longer but couldn't do it..8:50am. Will try again 12 hrs later once home. OPKs are staying pretty much the same. I also wonder if clomid could be making my cycle longer. Guess we will see what my blood test comes back as also
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

It better not be making it longer!!! :trouble: I hope that your positive comes this afternoon. So glad you got to BD though! :D FX so tight for you hun. Do you get your results today?? Probably going to test towards the end of the week. We fly out to Cali this sat for a week. My dad is having surgery so DH and I are going there from 5/3-5/11. 

Happy Tuesday Ladies! :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hard to tell with the opks right? Doc will probably call today but what usually ends up happening because of my work schedule we will play phone tag. 

Is your dad ok?? Hope so! Yay for one day closer to Friday :)


----------



## mommylov

oh darnit.. I hope you dont have to play phone tag for too long. Im curious to hear your results!

My dad has complained about having numbness in his legs. He has had steroids injected into his spine and has only had temporary relief. After talking with a few doctors, they determined that he has a pinched nerve between two disks so they are going to go in and shave down the disks I guess. We are all very nervous about it but pray that everything will be ok. I know he longs for grandchildren and I have one other brother with no kids who isnt married so its like Im his only chance. God forbid something were to happen and he never experience that... just makes me cry. :(


----------



## aaronswoman79

Big :hugs: Amy!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

My doc is in vacation this week of course. Progesterone level is 2.7... Last time 2.9 because obviously I don't ovulate when I should. Nurse said that on clomid they are looking for around a 10. So this looks like higher dose clomid and I did not ovulate yet. :( she will have to call once she is back from vacation to discuss


----------



## mommylov

Ofcourse she is on vacation! Grrr!!! Well seeing as how you had a darker line the other day and you knew today wasnt 7DPO, if you get a + here soon or if they consider yesterday a possible +, are they going to test you again? What dose of Clomid are you taking? I belive they do 50 mg(mg?) incriments so the next would be 100 then 150. Have they also talked about letrozole/femara? Supposedly those are easier on uterine lining than Clomid.


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^^Great questions!^^^

Bummer about the doc being away Leslie :/

:dust: Amy!

:wave: ladies! 

I guess runny nose could be teething, tooth #3 popped through! That makes 3 on the bottom NONE on top...at this rate he'll look like a bulldog! :haha:


----------



## mommylov

hahah.. he woul dbe a cute one!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Praying your dads surgery goes great with no complications Amy. You and your dh are so caring to go and help out your parents. Through all my hectic life and problems (which are too many to mention here), I always think of you and each month I hope with anticipation that you and Leslie get your bfps. 

At times I think that if I had a husband who was more supportive I wouldn't come on here and complain about my life as much as I do. So I do truly apologize for my whining. I have an 8 year old here that has been crying for 45 min. Straight and nothing I do calms her down. BTW, she got her referral to the children's mental health clinic today. She is going to havs to go to Oakland's Children's hospital for surgery :nope:. Shes had a hard nodule on her shoulder for 4 years now. They suspect it is a calcification. They have been keeping an eye on it for the past few years and want to have it removed because it causes pain and will affect her as she grows. I am not sure if I have ever told you ladies this but Natalie also has an eating disorder that comes with the bipolar, she has ocd and will only eat certain colors of foods. She has food aversions, hypersensitive taste to foods. She can only eat bland or she vomits at the sight of certain foods. So we are going to seek therapy for her eating disorder. And she has alwayalways had issues with feeding, down to when she was a baby drinking formula. They think she might have developed it from suffering from severe reflux (makes perfect sense). But she will refuse anything green, orange etc. She gags as soon as she sees vegetables, vomits all over the place if we try to get her to eat certain foods. I've tried sneaking veggies into her food, fruit drinks with veggies mixed in and she alwas knows. Her foods have to be bland in color and taste. I barely understand it myself so there are a host of issues we have with Natalie. :nope:.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry to hear about your dad Amy. Nice that you can be there for him. Thinking of you guys. I don't know about the whole 7 dpo blood tests, other meds etc. I won't know since she is on vacation of course. By the way see 8:40 pm opk below. Still looks the same as all the other ones. My friend ( who is on bed rest for IVF # 2 today!) actually wondered if going to the specialist is a better answer since my doc is only a Gyno and doesn't specialize in all this stuff. She said would give me a second opinion on IUI or not, meds etc. I think I am gonna schedule an appt and hope for the best.

Angel any opk thoughts? I bet pierce looks adorable with his teeth!

Jess so sorry about your struggles..vent away! I can't imagine what you are going through with both girls. Glad you did get a referral so hopefully things will start getting better. Sounds like Natalie is trying to gain some kind of control over her life with her eating. Usually that is where OCD and eating issues come from. Good luck with all and please keep venting.

In regards to the opk ladies does it keep looking lighter to you? Will it continue to get lighter and lighter if I did ovulate the other day? I hope there is some indication so we don't have to keep BDing without an end in sight. Would rather BD for fun and not be stressed over it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommylov

Jess! I too am so sorry. And don't apologize, you're not whining. I can only imagine how you must feel. We are hear for you anytime you need to vent Hun. 

Leslie, talking to an RE isn't a terrible idea. I went through one myself but ended up back with my reg dr. It's true that they do have more knowledge when it comes to infertility for the most part. It's doesn't hurt to get a second opinion. Your opk does look a altitude lighter but did you say this has happened before and then you get a positive? I have a feeling you ovulated the other day with the darker opk.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I can't wait until both u and Leslie have your los. I can't imagine what you ladies are going through. And I a so sorry about ranting about my problems. I want to be there for both of you in any way I can (wish so much we all lived much closer). Sucks how we all live so far apart! I wish that one day we could all plan a reunion and meet in person, maybe I'm being naive but I see that as a very real possibility. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Btw, Sophia has no signs of teeth yet!! None at all. And she bites everything in sight. I'm scared for when her teeth come in and shes gonna try and use me as a teether. She's having her 9 month growth spurt a little late (shes 10 months now) Huge growth spurt. She's now at a steady 25 lbs. And just under 31 inches... :)


----------



## Lisa85

Hey sorry to jump in with a random question but those that have Netflix... Do yours not have subtitles for when they speak other non human languages?! If it does how do you turn it on? 
Not sure if it's universal of just coz I'm using it in another country that doesn't have Netflix.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura?? Hope you and Simon are doing great hon! :flower: Miss you lots!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, how absolutely adorable about Pierce's teeth! I'm jealous!! I want Sophie to get her teeth already! Hows Pierce doing these days?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Jess
Same same here
In good form but struggling to eat, reflux is bad
And seizures sneaking back in.
Hence being quiet ;-)
I'm sick of it now, let alone Simon.
He is great though.
Still my smiley boy.

Sorry about ur girls hon xxx 
Some days u def need to vent xxx
Hugs 

Loveto all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy If I did indeed ovulate the other day ( would be day 20 or 21) will my OPKs continue to go lighter and lighter? I'm running out soon! You regular doc does iuis? Gonna poas again in the next couple hours before work.

Sorry Lisa I'm not really sure in regards to Netflix but would imagine it would have to do with your tv settings and not Netflix?

Laura so sorry about Simon. Will he go to the doctor soon?


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fx u already ov and caught eggy x
He was at speech and Lang yesterday
They r putting his case to consultant and dietician next tues
Epilepsy meds up again last nt.
Nearing max dose though.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

If I did ovulate the other day, anyone know if it is normal to have that quick of a surge and never see it on OPKs? Sorry to obsess. I hate the loss of control that I have over this right now


----------



## Buttrflyl553

6:45am..to me looks darker than it has since Sunday? Maybe the surge is coming. :shrug:bAny thoughts? Will update again around 5:45pm if no one cares :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> If I did ovulate the other day, anyone know if it is normal to have that quick of a surge and never see it on OPKs? Sorry to obsess. I hate the loss of control that I have over this right now

You certainly can have a surge over night and miss it on an OPK. One month I randomly tested during a late night pee and it was a true +ve. The next morning it was almost as dark, but not quite. I also had other ovulation symptoms (cramp, bloat) that caused me to suspect O was coming. 

Today's OPK looks darker to me. Curious to see this evenings! Sorry for my delayed replies Leslie, I'm still at my sister's and I don't get a lot of down time when visiting. I like to see the progression of the OPKs, so keep them coming! Hopefully tonight's is it!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa85 said:


> Hey sorry to jump in with a random question but those that have Netflix... Do yours not have subtitles for when they speak other non human languages?! If it does how do you turn it on?
> Not sure if it's universal of just coz I'm using it in another country that doesn't have Netflix.

Non human languages? Like Klingon or Khaleesi's Dothraki? If you are watching a French film it should come with subtitles. If it's a movie with a made up language, subtitles are generally automatic since no one Is proficient in it. Closed caption can be controlled (as stated by someone earlier) by the settings on your tele. I'll can check out my Netflix and see if you'd like.


----------



## lilesMom

I've never properly done opk s Leslie so I'm no good there
Sox Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> At times I think that if I had a husband who was more supportive I wouldn't come on here and complain about my life as much as I do. So I do truly apologize for my whining. I have an 8 year old here that has been crying for 45 min. Straight and nothing I do calms her down. BTW, she got her referral to the children's mental health clinic today. She is going to havs to go to Oakland's Children's hospital for surgery :nope:. Shes had a hard nodule on her shoulder for 4 years now. They suspect it is a calcification. They have been keeping an eye on it for the past few years and want to have it removed because it causes pain and will affect her as she grows. I am not sure if I have ever told you ladies this but Natalie also has an eating disorder that comes with the bipolar, she has ocd and will only eat certain colors of foods. She has food aversions, hypersensitive taste to foods. She can only eat bland or she vomits at the sight of certain foods. So we are going to seek therapy for her eating disorder. And she has alwayalways had issues with feeding, down to when she was a baby drinking formula. They think she might have developed it from suffering from severe reflux (makes perfect sense). But she will refuse anything green, orange etc. She gags as soon as she sees vegetables, vomits all over the place if we try to get her to eat certain foods. I've tried sneaking veggies into her food, fruit drinks with veggies mixed in and she alwas knows. Her foods have to be bland in color and taste. I barely understand it myself so there are a host of issues we have with Natalie. :nope:.

Men still wouldn't fully understand, a woman still needs her girls to fully understand. Men are just wired differently, so vent, share all you need or want Jess. :hugs: Yay for Natalie's referral. Yikes about the surgery and holy mackerel about the eating disorder! Poor thing just can't catch a break. Now that the insurance has set in I pray she gets the help and you get the guidance you will need to aid her. Were they able to get Alyssa a referral as well? Teen depression is scary. Hugs to Soph!


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Leslie fx u already ov and caught eggy x
> He was at speech and Lang yesterday
> They r putting his case to consultant and dietician next tues
> Epilepsy meds up again last nt.
> Nearing max dose though.

I hope the dietician can help Prince Milky! Praying he adjusts to the new dosage of meds quickly and he gets his appetite back. Babies are so resilient, Simon is an amazing strong baby xoxo. 

:wave: Bethany & Jen mwah to the girls! 

Amy ~ I will be praying for your father to have a speedy recovery AND for you to get to share beautiful news (BFP) to motivate him in his recovery!


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, you have me stumped! That DOES look darker. I think I read that a surge can be as short at 12 hours. So that means those that only test once a day can easily miss it. I think that its good that you are testing again tonight just incase. I hate when our bodies play tricks like this. :(

Thanks Angel. I know I havent mentioned her much but I think that Collguezilla is preventing me from getting pregnant. I have no other stress in my life except for the rollercoaster this dumb old hag puts me on. She'll admit (mostly to others and not me) that she can get scary crazy and that she is going to do something about it and then doesnt. She is a very delusional and I think is an adult version of a little spoiled brat. She is simply a horrible, fake person.


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, thanks for that. Yeah like klingon and that haha! I can only watch Netflix via the computer (which is connected to the TV) so that must be why. The tv settings play no part in it. Must just be something we having to deal with doing the dodge! :blush:


Ill try catch up on everyone later... love to all!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel did you know khaleesi is one of the top baby girl names? I thought that was interesting . No problem about delay... Hope you are enjoying your trip!

Amy I am stumped as well. This happened before and I don't get it but what can I do. Hopefully that means a positive is around the corner. I left a message to obtain a consult for a specialist and hope to hear back soon. I have been testing 2-3 times a day so my opks are almost gone! ;) . How are you feeling?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Well ladies quite the night...sat in traffic and took me 3 hours to get home because of an accident on the highway. Was holding my pee for opk but was so uncomfortable I had to stop to pee before I went back to driving!
Below is 9:09pm as I wanted to hold my pee 2 more hours after. Still looks dark but not positive. Tomorrow's will tell if my surge happened while on the highway or if it's coming soon! Just got done BDing! May not be able to BD tomorrow but Friday definitely!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Wouldn't show photo from iPad so here it is from my phone sorry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sooooo close..5:35am ( guess that shows time doesn't completely matter) .
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Such suspense Leslie! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I can't believe CZ is still being such a pain. It's seems like she has really started unraveling...I hope it isn't a ploy for pity from you. I thought you made it clear to her how you've felt, but I suppose some people are too egocentric! I was hoping acu would help w/ the stress. Still sending heaps of baby :dust: your way! xoxo

Laura ~ Hoping you guys are having a nice day. 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

My beautiful mess...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Laura, Im so sorry that they had to up Simon's meds. Im really praying for him to get better hun. I cant imagine what this does to you as a mom. Praying hard! XOXOXO

Angel, Yes she is a mess. I was pretty good about blocking her out for the most part and we were even amlicable for a while but that crazy dark side of hers just sneaks out and I cant deal with it. I moved my monitors to block her face and am not even saying a word to her now. I even went on to the Verizon website and blocked her cell phone number so if she tries to text me or call... she cant. :D I love acu but there is nothing that is going to help me with her. She just needs to go away. How is your visit going? P is cute a cutie!!

Leslie, I too am on the edge awaiting the next OPK... it is so close! Like Angel said, you most certainley can have a quick surge and possible miss it. Thats why I love those test strips from Amazon.. makes it more affordable than the digis you get at the store and you can test more than once a day. Also, my reg OB does so IUI's so something to def ask your regular dr about.

:wave: to everyone and hope all is well!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel pierce is only gorgeous
Lil cutie. Xxx
Spag bol? Hee hee
We r ok. Still not eating.
His reflux has turned nasty again
We had a home visit from play therapist today
She had some nice ideas for him
She is a bit pushy but nice ;-)
He is conked now after his play 

Amy give cz a kick in the butt ;-)
Xxx
Fx for het bad vibes to leave u alone 

Xx to all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

5:50pm...looks darker on my phone. So I guess tomorrow it is? I don't think I would have missed the surge with the timing. Tomorrow works better for BD and I am thinking BD fri, sat, sun would work! Why is it taking so long to become positive wahhh. Better be tomorrow morning...3 frer OPKs then I'm out. No more wondfos. If no positive I will have to buy more Saturday. 

Amy everything looks great for you!! Will you test soon ( you said end of week)?. I can't read charts but from what everyone else is saying seems positive! 

Hi ladies...almost Friday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommylov

eeekkk I hope its tomorrow too Leslie!

GOing to maybe start testing tonight or tomorrow... I think its still early though but I guess you never know.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

How many dpo are you Amy?

It doesn't look lighter does it? My eyes keep playing tricks on me with these lines!


----------



## mommylov

10DPO today


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nice lines Leslie...still progressing! Sounds like the timing will be just perfect! :dust:

Amy it's almost time to :test: and with that temp spike I'm so hopeful! I am praying really hard for you! :dust: Come on bunny baby!

Laura ~ Sometimes those therapist are pushy with the best intentions. I hope Tuesday the Nutritionist can help w/ Simon's reflux xoxo

Jess, Jen, Lisa, Bethany hugs to the girls!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

5:15 am... 2 more frer OPKs left ahhhh hurry up surge!

Did you test Amy?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie and Amy fx xxx

Angel I'm not holding much hope fir dietician
U can't adjust a baby's diet when they refuse all food
Maybe Doc will change his,reflux meds or something
Its getting depressing making food to throw in the bin every day
How ye doin Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie that really is soooooo close!!

Laura ~ So he is even refusing his favorites? I've noticed when P is breaking a new tooth in his appetite goes down. I try giving him really cold foods (refrigerated baked apples or peaches, cold avocado) to soothe his gums. I don't suppose teething is the culprit w/ Simon though is it? 

Amy 11dpo!!! Crossing all I have for you xoxo

TGIF!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I know I wish it would get there already! I made an appointment for fertility doc may 23... So as long as DH can take off work we are good!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope you end up making that appointment your 1st OB visit!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't think I can would have to go to my regular doc but it's a great thought either way :) I'm just glad there's a plan.


----------



## lilesMom

=xoxo4angel;32523933]Leslie that really is soooooo close!!

Laura ~ So he is even refusing his favorites? I've noticed when P is breaking a new tooth in his appetite goes down. I try giving him really cold foods (refrigerated baked apples or peaches, cold avocado) to soothe his gums. I don't suppose teething is the culprit w/ Simon though is it? 

Amy 11dpo!!! Crossing all I have for you xoxo

TGIF![/QUOTE]
Hey thanks hon
Ots teething reflux and meds mixed
I've tried everything. Refuses it all till starving
Then is choking
He has managed nibbles today so fx he may be getting better
Love to u and p xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I hope Simon is better today Laura!

So ladies it is lighter this evening a little after 6 pm...not sure if this means I surged today before this or my body is being annoying yet again. Any thoughts? I will test tomorrow morning. I'm guessing if it keeps lightens tomorrow too I will call it a day with these OPKs and count today.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Eeeeek ladies do you feel this is positive? Trying to figure out if the test line has a tiny bit more to go ( I'm over analyzing) . Have to figure out whether I should buy OPKs while out or call it a day!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

It looks like it to me Leslie!!! Yay!!

Thanks girls...12dpo today... tested yesterday and this morning. Bfn. Went to acu yesterday and she said pulse feels like I'm pregnant and I have a triphasic chart this month. I have had a triphasic chart once before and wasn't pregnant so still not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Amy I needed someone else's help! So think I shouldn't buy more? I posted on ovulation forum and someone said it wasn't positive though. These OPKs have really driven me bonkers this month.
I remember you saying you didn't get a BFP until after a certain time? So maybe 12dpo is still early. I hope your accu is right!!


----------



## mommylov

I would still test again so if you are out I would get more. I think it's pretty darn close if not a possitve. It's the best looking test out of all of then so far for sure!!

Ya I've gotten a + hpt on 13dpo and twice on 14dpo and that's it so I'll wait and see. :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Darn these things are expensive haha. Gotta get 100 wondfos next time if I'm still in the game.

Good luck!! Thinking of you and hoping for you! Keep us updated


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx

Amy fx sounds great xxx

Leslie good call on getting more
U be doubting urself otherwise Xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies...annoying thing is that it's lighter around 5pm. That is what happened last night too and then bam this morning. Not sure what it all means.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie the one from this morning looks +ve to me too! Maybe you peaked in your sleep and now it's on the downward slope :shrug: Def time for BD!

Safe travels Amy. Well wishes being sent for your Dad and heaps of dust to bring on that BFP! 

My niece's prom was today...she looked so beautiful. I'm heading home tomorrow...I'm never going to get Pierce back in his crib :dohh:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Definitely positive today!! Seems like morning is best and afternoon doesn't work well with my body. I had a 16 day LP last time but it's possible I was off with the exact date of positive maybe. 14 days would put me at a 41 day cycle :/

Have a safe trip home Angel and hope you had a great time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

Yes for sure Leslie! 

Thanks ladies. Angel, trip to Cali got cancelled because they found more wrong with his spine and so they decided to do more tests and not operate at this time. :(


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy I hope it isn't anything too serious...I know the spine is scary in itself. Praying for your Dad. And FX'd for that shy bean! xoxo

Leslie :happydance:


----------



## Lisa85

I hate getting so far behind!! i feel like ill never catch up so i just don't post!!

Leslie, yay for positive!! Thinking positive thoughts for you! :dance:

Amy, sorry about your dad. :hugs:

Angel, how did the makeup for prom go? I used to love doing my makeup but i don't go anywhere nice now to bother! My OH comments how lovely i look if i just put eye liner on these days. haha! 
Is P still sleeping with you after the trip?

Laura, how are you and simon?

Jen, Bethany & jess hope you're all well!! :hugs:

AFM - i bought a book called "save our sleep" that all the girls in mothers group were talking about and I've started elena on the routine it recommends. She's going really well on it. Im so lucky i have such a well behaved baby.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy thinking of you. I know you are getting frustrated with bfns but could be still early. Such a frustrating process. Positive vibes sent to your father . I'm sorry he ( and your family) is going through this.

Angel sounds like you had a great trip. Is pierce getting back to his routine? Anything exciting coming up for you guys?

Laura hope Simon is doing better. I know you said an appointment was coming up but I just don't recall when that is. Keep us updated!

Bethany I thought of you because talenti was on sale at the supermarket. I got coffee with choc chips even though I should be eating healthier, whoops :) hope you guys are doing well.

Lisa glad all is going well with Elena . What kind of sleep schedule is she on?

Hi Jess and Jen. Hope you ladies and your little ones are doing well!

AFM of course positive yesterday morning. We tried to BD 3 times , it didn't happen ,and ended up being pissed off at each other. I know I keep repeating the same thing often but it is such a frustrating thing that it seems neither one of us can control. I can't say we didn't Bd enough because we probably did and we are gonna try again tonight. Of course the day of the positive didn't work though :/


----------



## mommylov

Thanks Ladies :)

Leslie, Im sorry and yes it can be uber frustrating. Since you did BD before and if you do tonight, I think youll be in great shape! :)

Hope everyone is well :flower:

AFM~ HUGE temp dip today so just waiting for AF to arrive. Back to meds... sigh :(


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Any appreciate your response. I'm having a tough day today also just all emotionally thrown out of wack because today has been a year.

I'm sorry I don't know much about temps but maybe there is still hope? Thinking of you


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Amy Xx

Hugs Leslie Xx
Tough day xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

So sorry about the temp dip Amy. And so sorry about your dads health issues. Praying things get better. :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So sorry Amy :( will you go back to specialists or stay with gyn?

Yeah BD didn't work last night either so we are done for the month. Don't know if it was enough but can't do anything about it right now. My Gyno still hasn't called with blood test results and it angers me. I give up on it and going back on clomid... Just gonna go to specialist on the 23rd if no BFP and take it from there. Just so impatient which I know you also understand.


----------



## lilesMom

Hey sorry haven't posted much lately.
Just been in bad form and couldn't post without ranting about my crap so I stuck to thanks aka likes ;-)
Love to all x


----------



## mommylov

Laura, Im sorry you are having a tough time hun. I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Leslie, it only takes one spermy and they can live for up to 5 days so Im still very hopeful for you. Grr re dr... why do they take forever!!!!

Love and hugs to everyone!

Thanks for the kind words ladies... CD1 for me today as AF showed FULL FORCE. ugh Going to talk to DH tonight... I don't know why I cant get pregnant anymore but if it doesn't happen by the end of summer, I think we need to try IVF. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! I've been super busy here with my girls. Sophia has been very cranky and in a lot of pain from teething. Her gums are very irritated and swollen and still no teeth! :nope: Plus she is extremely active. Doesn't sleep during the day and only sleeps around 9 to 10 hours at night, plus she is a very light sleeper. So in a 24 hour period with only 9 to 10 hrs of sleep, she seems to sleep less than a baby should. Which means she is taking after Natalie.... I have my work cut out for me. 

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## mommylov

Oh no... I hope that isn't the case Jess. Big hugs and hope things get better :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Friggin :witch: Ughh! So sorry Amy :hugs: 

Laura ~ Are you ok? I don't mind reading about the ins and outs of what's going on with you and Milky, so post away if it will help (you know get it off your chest). Did I miss the post about the visit with the dietician? Sorry if I did xoxo

Jess ~ The woes of teething. I've caved and given Pierce Ibuprofen at night. Were you able to get Natalie's Psych appt?

Leslie ~ Pressure to BD is the pits! Some women use the Shettles method (to help persuade gender)...for a girl it says no BD 2-4 days before ovulation, so there is great hope! 

Lisa ~ Glad E is a good baby! She is setting the stage for #2! 

:wave: everyone!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hard to believe Zoey :cake: and Simon :cake: will be one in a few weeks :cake:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Amy. How are you? I've been thinking about you and so sorry about what you are going through. Also, hoping that your fathers back issues aren't too serious. I know the thought of surgery is scary. My dad went through several very serious surgeries (from leg amputation to kidney bypass) and I too was very worried every time. But he recovered from the surgeries every time even though his health was very very frail. I know its so tough seeing your parents with health issues. Please keep us updated on his condition. When its close to testing time for you, one of the first things I do in the morning when me and Sophie wake up is feed her her morning bottle and as I feed her with one hand, I get on my lap top and go right to your updates with the other hand. Praying for you and Leslie to receive good news soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lisa85

Elena just rolled over on her own!!!! :D Proud mummy!!

Also professional photos came in if anyone want to see... i posted them on my April rainbows thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...099-2014-april-rainbows-137.html#post32566567

Amy, so AF showed her face... i think ill slap her!! haha

Jess, poor soph! Hope that tooth makes an appearance soon so she can get some relief and you can get some sleep! 

Leslie, Hope you caught the egg anyways. Fingers crossed!

Angel, are you planning a party for P?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel!! I've also caved and given Sophie pain reliever at night. Haven't given her Ibuprofen yet, I have some weird fear about giving it to her so I have been giving her acetaminophen because that is what I have been giving her from the beginning and it works great for her. The other night she was so hyper around bedtime, extremely wound up and irritable. Her gums were inflamed so I gave her this acetaminophen suppository called FeverAll and it worked like a charm. Its a tiny suppository so she doesn't even feel it but within a half hour she was a happy baby. I do know that my brother used Ibuprofen for his son because acetaminophen didn't agree for him and did nothing for his fevers. I just don't understand why Sophia's teeth just don't break through. I recently found a picture of me at 10 months and I also had no teeth at that age so I am thinking that has something to do with it. Natalie has her 1st appointment with the Psychologist this Friday and we also have family therapy. They say when you have a child with bipolar or other mental issues its good for the whole family to have group therapy. We are also in the process of getting my older daughter in for therapy. Have to go for a while. Sophie needs her bath, I'll be back later to chat more.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, yay for Elena rolling over. What a smart girl! I can't believe she is almost 2 months old. Time is flying. How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy. Xx
Stupid af. Hugs 
Maybe Having ivf as a back up might take some pressure off u
Then hopefully bfp before then Xx
Also we have to make cz disappear with her annoyingness xxx
Xxx

Angel thanks hon. I just got in a funk 
Was sick of it all.
I hate being a moany Minnie.
Ivaccidentally took gone off thyroxine for a few days
Not harmful but doesn't work properly
bad timing since already hypo. Whoops ;-)
Simon is ok. 
Sleeping a lot. But bad quality sleep
Not eating at all. Too much pain from reflux.
Dietician and Doc couldn't fit us in.
We had hosp for blood test for epilim levels test
Followed by physio.
They wanted yo try see us after but times didn't work for them
So they asked me to write stuff to be shown to them
Still waiting to hear back.
Should be today.
I'm looking to switch reflux meds
If no improvement in few weeks im taking him off epilim

He is awake 
Be back later x


----------



## Lisa85

Jess, I know time is going fast but I'm loving every minute so far. 
I'm doing great other than the pill I'm on is starting to affect me already. The pill makes me crazy. I get so irritable for no reason. Thinking of trying the implanon instead. 
I hope the therapy goes well for Natalie and the family. Hows things with DH at the moment?

Laura, I'm sorry things aren't going so well at the moment. Please vent or moan to is any time you like. That's what we are here for. I think this is the place you can say things that you might not tell others.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Lisa.Xx
I just got sick of giving out ;-)
Elena is adorable in her pics xxx
Such a cutie Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I give Simon calpol too when he is,very bad with teeth Xx
Sometimes u gotta Jess f2f
Hope Sophie gets a tooth soon Xx 

Love to all Xx

Docs talking about motilium fir Simon
I'm reluctant
I'm gonna go see my family Doc to ask her opinion
Xx


----------



## mommylov

Big hugs to you all :hug:

Laura.... :hugs: :hugs: I hope the family dr has some good advice for you.

Leslie, any word on blood results?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Amy xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, so sorry about Simon's health issues. I admire how positive you always are. You are so strong and I think you should actually vent more than you do. Never ever apologize for being down. You have been through so much. I admire your courage and strength. :hugs: 

I'm about to go through the whole trial and error medicine route with Natalie. I know they are going to prescribe her anti-psychotics, and I have been putting this off for years at the fear of what these medicines will do to her growing body. We have tried the natural route and supplements for her and they have done NOTHING. I just don't understand why she has to suffer this mental illness. Also she gained weight from the medicine, most of them can cause A LOT of weight gain because they increase the appetite.


----------



## aaronswoman79

This is how many days are for us. Natalie wakes up depressed or irritable. She refuses to eat anything for breakfast, and loses her mental state over anything I try to feed her. She cries on and off all day. I have to plead with her over doing schooling. She does things most normal 8 year olds shouldn't do. Paints on the walls, draws pictures on the walls, destroys things that don't belong to her. She cannot be trusted with scissors or other "sharp objects" or she will do something spontaneous like cutting her hair off or God forbid hurt herself. She is very clingy with me, wants to lay on lap hold my hand and pick my finger cuticles (has obsessive ocd traits too). Everywhere I take her, I have to keep a close eye on her because she wonders off anywhere we are at. She is extremely hyperactive, beats up and punches her older sister. She is a compulsive liar, lies about anything and everything (hopefully she doesn't get us arrested one day with a lie). She lies all throughout the day. She makes up elaborate lies. Everyday she uses the bathroom she has to be supervised, she makes trouble in bathrooms, goes through everything gets all the hand soap and throws it down the drain. She will get into me or Alyssa's perfume and just spray it everywhere and drain it. She has temper tantrums everywhere, even at the park. The other day at the park she threatened to throw herself off the play structure. According to her she wanted to see if my older daughter cared. So she told her, "I'm going to through myself off, lets see if you catch me or even care!" I had to run to her and tell her not to do it. That Alyssa wouldn't be able to catch her because she was too high up and that she would break some bones or get very hurt if she did it. We went home early because I didn't trust if she would attempt anything. A lot of times when she gets very mad or cries she runs off hysterically and locks herself in my room. I have to go quickly and unlock the door because I am scared she will hurt herself. Every single night it takes us hours to get her to sleep. She is terrified every night to go to sleep and there are times when she is up until 5 in the morning with these sleep issues. She never ever goes to sleep without issues. This has been going on since I can remember. When she is not depressed or manic, there are periods that she has gone to bed without any problems but those times are few and far in between. There are times where she acts euphoric or that she is untouchable or any she will be extremely silly and laugh hysterically and then all of the sudden she will start crying hysterically. Anyways, sorry to burden all of you. I felt like I need to tell somebody of what I go through everyday and I only trust all of you ladies. BTW, there is much more that goes on, but I can't even go anymore into detail, but we will talk about all of this with the Psychologist. She has always been like this even as a baby, there was something seriously wrong. And another thing that puzzles me is that Sophia doesn't react to Natalie's temper tantrums she just looks puzzled or interested when she sees Natalie losing it. Do you ladies think this is normal? Sophie also laughs sometimes when she sees Natalie crying. I am hoping its because she doesn't understand. But its better for her to not cry and be affected right? Now you see why I was so desperate to get her insurance. Sorry to vent SO much.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I hope the family Dr is able to aid you in your decision. xoxo 

Amy ~ When will you see the Dr?

Leslie ~ Any word on the blood work? Did I miss that? Sorry.

Jen & Bethany ~ :wave: 

Lisa ~ Elena looks so precious! I can't believe she is already rolling over! Does she do it often? So so sweet! As for P's birthday...I'm thinking maybe a pirate theme? They have a bounce house shaped like a pirate ship that I'll prob rent and set up here at the house. I think I want to do a photo booth so I'll have a book w/ pics of all the kids (and parents) that were here on his 1st birthday. I haven't committed to an idea yet, so we'll see. 

Jess ~ Wow, bipolar disorder in children certainly takes it's toll on the whole family! I can't believe she'd consider throwing herself off a jungle gym to see if her sister cares...must be so difficult for you :hugs: I'm sure Sophia's reaction to Natalie is perfectly normal. It's better than her crying too, right? I hope the psychiatrist will take Natalie's age into consideration when prescribing her cocktail. My gf was a train wreck as a child/teen and now, as an adult, she is a happy healthy_medicated_ mother of 2. She is a nurse and is an advocate for early intervention. FX'd for speedy results...you've got to be exhausted! Has your DH found work yet? Guess it's nice when he is around to help :flower:

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hugs
I agree with Angel.
Early I'd great.
She won't have toomuch memory of het difficult years then once stabilised xxx
Hopegully they hey a handle on her meds fast Xx
With little to no side effects please God xxx
I think Sophie s reaction is normal too
Simon and ny nieces and nephews often find things funny theater wouldn't
To her crying is prob just a funny noise ;-)
Xxx hugs again xxx

Angel we pirate theme sounds so cute
I wasn't gonna have a party but as it gets closer I'm more tempted

Simon is trying neocate.
I've been saying since he was tiny maybe it's dairy
Finally they agree and prescribed neocate
Fx it works for him x

Love to all x


----------



## xoxo4angel

So a dairy allergy...I hope this is the answer. Is neocate a medicine for lactose intolerance? 

Had to share this link...Drawing eyebrows on babies is too funny!
https://www.collegehumor.com/post/6965727/drawing-eyebrows-on-babies-will-not-disappoint-you


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!

Jess, I'm so sorry to hear about all this. Sounds like a very exhausting and emotionally trying ordeal. I wish I had words that would help you but I'm at a loss. As for your fear of Sophia responding to Natalie's actions, I think she is just young and doesn't quite understand what's going on yet. I second what Angel said and her story about her friend proves that they can live a normal life. I too hope that the dr is able to give good advice and really help. 

Laura, So Simon has a dairy allergy? Is this new medication he is on suppose to help with that or is it for seizures? BIG hugs hun!

Leslie, hope you're doing ok. When are you going to test? Bloodtest results?

Angel, Bethany, Jen, Lisa... hope you and your LO's we well.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry ladies have been exhausted but thinking of you. Will try and update later this evening. <3


----------



## lilesMom

They don't know for sure but suspect milk protein intolerance
So trying hypo allergenic formula to see if it helps
Most kids reject it cos of taste.
Simon seems to love it
I tasted it and it's quite like his old milk. The comfort formula
So thank God he seems to not mind switching so far
He actually seems a bit better
Might be coincidence but fx ;-)
I didn't put him on the new med Amy , we r trying this first xxx
Thanks


----------



## lilesMom

Posted cos phone was a bit funny
How are u Amy. 
U feeling better. Is af ok now? Xxx

Angel how are u and p.
When is dh next Home Xx
Hope ur not too lonely Xx

Leslie hope tired is bfp and not just work xxx

Jess Hope ye r ok xxx 

Lisa how ye doin hon Xx

Bethany and Jen we miss ye xxx

Hope my pea brain hasn't forgot anyone xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Thanks for all the wonderful responses. I so appreciate the support you give. Here's a :hugs: for all of you. The new psychologist already cancelled tomorrow's appointment, but luckily we had the option of seeing a nurse and hopefully she might be able to prescribe some type of sleeping aid for Natalie. She use to take Clonidine (a high blood pressure medicine that given in tiny dosages induces sleep in children) in the past, but I didn't like that it made her depressed, but I know that her going with so little sleep is detrimental to her health. Her blood pressure does run naturally a little higher than the average 8 year old (docs attribute it to her emotional outbursts) so maybe the Clonidine will lower her bp a tad bit. I am worried about the weight gain these medicines can cause because they make children extremely hungry, but maybe since it will increase her appetite, we might be able to use that as an advantage to get her to try new things. :winkwink: She is already a chubby girl. She is 4'3'', average height for an 8 year old, but weighs almost 80 lbs, way above average weight for her age. So that is my concern from her taking the pills, but I think that a nutritionist should be able to help us with her eating disorder. Anyways I was also her size and weight at that age and I thinned out. So, in other news, Alyssa most likely will not be passing the 8th grade. She does not have good enough grades. I can't believe it. I wasn't as smart as her and I had straight A's in the 8th grade. I know I shouldn't compare myself to her,but... I am just so disappointed. :cry: Forgot to mention I can see one of Sophie's teeth starting to break through. Lets hope this tooth breaks through quickly. But I am scared it might take weeks seeing as how she has been teething for so long. Dh is still out of work but I have been enjoying all of his help. :happydance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I'm hoping that the neocate agrees with Simon. So sorry for your struggles in finding the right foods for him. It sounds like her very likely has an issue with lactose. It tried to give Sophie Yogurt again and she broke out in a rash all over her bottom and cheeks. I'm hoping that this is just a phase they are going through and will be able to tolerate lactose as they get older. We also have Neocate over here, very expensive. Did you ever get the whole diaper issue straightened out? Did you find diapers that fit his legs and tummy? Hows his Physio going? Is he still enjoying his stander? Give him a :hugs: for me.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, thanks so much for the message and about your friends success story on finding happiness in her adult years. Some people just need medicine and I am thinking Natalie is one of them. Nobody wants to see their child suffer, its devastating to see an innocent child suffer all of these problems. There are people that actually think Pediatric bipolar doesn't exist, obviously they are people who haven't actually lived it. The older Natalie gets, the closer her bipolar gets to being like adult onset bipolar. I have put off medicating her for a long time because of the fear I have on her growing body. She hasn't been medicated for about 4 years now. But it seems like everything has fallen apart since then. 

How is Pierce doing these days? Getting bigger I imagine. Sophia's weight gain has slowed down to a steady 24 to 25 lbs. now. I think that the fact that she is extremely active has slowed down her weight gain. Maybe she will just gain in small spurts from now on. She is just all over the place and getting into everything, very hard to keep after her. She can be a little bit mischievous but its so cute. I will catch her doing something she shouldn't be doing and she runs away (or crawls away) as soon as she sees me and she has this little devilish grin that I love. I forgot to ask, what month does your dh get back? Its getting closer, correct?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, how are you doing hon? Is your af getting lighter yet? Have you decided to see the doc. I haven't had a chance to go to your thread yet. So I haven't check for an update. How is your father doing? Is there a date set for surgery, or they are still deciding. Your in my thoughts hon. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, do you know what dpo you are? I am sure you covered all of your bases with your dh. I am sure he probably feels the pressure building up as you are getting close the ov time. I remember my dh frustrating me and I was pretty mean to him. :cry: I actually remember kind of insulting him manhood because he had some problems "getting it up" when I really needed him to perform. I felt like he was failing me without understanding that the slightest amount of stress can make a man have problems performing. You are you feeling with the clomid? Are you going to continue taking it? Anyways, I will be checking in on any news when you get closer to testing time. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Just catching up
Proper reply tomorrow yo u Jess Xx
Lil man is wriggling ;-)


----------



## jen435

hi ladies i read through fast going to make fast reply 

first amy oyi im sooo sorry darn af. i was really praying this was it. i hope ur in good spirits though it must be hard.huge hugs. i have faith. it must happen. why are you waiting til end summer to try ivf?

laura i really hope that new formula is anwser. poor simon. are u avoiding cirtrus and dairy then? i know it flairs zoeys up. shes on bm and i give her only fruit vegs meats and almond milk yogurt and rice cheese. seems to help but still on prilosec and zantac 2x day. hugs i hope hes doing better and ur feeling okay.

angel peirce is such a handsome boy! love that mess! when does dh come home?

jbethany hi! how are u and that sweet lorelie?

lisa elena is beautiful and learning fast! :)

leslie fxd for u this cycle!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy as always grrrrr to AF and what you are going through. Did you talk to your doc about IVF? One of my very close friends has tried to get pregnant for 3.5 years and was preg a couple of times only after hsg. She had 7 or so IUI and started IVF recently and just did her second round. They dx her with unexplained infertility because she had much trouble getting pregnant. Well she just found out this week she is pregnant! So worried about mc understandably but it's somewhat of a miracle for her right now. IVF seems to have such high success so if it's something you need to do it sounds like a good move. Although darnit I just wish things would happen for you naturally. Maybe fermera ( that's the med right?) will be what is needed a the moment.
My doc called Tuesday and I think I was really bitchy to her, whoops. I'm just frustrated. She confirmed like the nurse told me that progesterone was 2.7 and she can do it again 7 dpo. Told her about specialist and she said it's up to me. I opted to wait and just work with specialist...same for clomid. Let's see what they recommend. 2 more weeks!

Laura please come on here and vent! Lord knows we all need it and we are here for you! Ugh about specialists not fitting you in. Hope they will at least hell you out soon. Poor Simon does not need to suffer like that. You are being such a great mom to him.

Angel thanks for the hope...didn't know about that method! Blood work was just progesterone that i had gotten but doc was taking forever to call me back, she was on vacation but I was still annoyed. Your bday part for pierce sounds so cute! You're going all out, photo booth and all! What is the date of his actual bday? Actually wondering when Zoey and Simons bday is! Simons is coming up I know because that is around when I joined you ladies on here.

Lisa so glad Elena is learning so fast and is being a good girl for you and DH! I saw on Facebook you are sick? Feel better

Jess so sorry for your struggles. I work with many children like what you are describing and cannot imagine what you are going through. Vent anytime you need to! So glad you feel comfortable doing so. I hope the mental health professionals are helpful and slowly things turn around. Will the girls see the psychologists weekly? Family therapy is always helpful because you do go through all the trials and tribulations together. 
I should be around 5dpo at the moment. Clomid did nothing as far as I can tell since I ovulated on day 27... When most are ready for AF! No clomid for now. Going to fertility doc for consult on 5/23 and seeing what their recommendations are after they do some testing. Unless I get a BFP before then! Thank you for sharing your experience. I have also been irritable with DH, it's hard not to when there is a goal and their difficulty gets in the way. I know it's related to the stress of ttc because it doesn't happen otherwise.

Jen thanks! I hope you are Zoey are well. Bday plans coming along?

Bethany how are you?

Think I got everyone.
If I wasn't so early after ovulation I would swear I was pregnant by symptoms. I started having them at 1 dpo though lol. A lady on a clomid thread mentioned that she remembers having pregnancy symptoms throughout the TWW until AF. I'm having the cramping by ovaries and so exhausted, today very bloated. Been an emotional week so that could be it too. I may test on Mother's Day just in case OPKs are being crap and my date is off...if they are right would be way too early ;) Anyway have to get ready for work... TGIF!!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, I'm hoping that the neocate agrees with Simon. So sorry for your struggles in finding the right foods for him. It sounds like her very likely has an issue with lactose. It tried to give Sophie Yogurt again and she broke out in a rash all over her bottom and cheeks. I'm hoping that this is just a phase they are going through and will be able to tolerate lactose as they get older. We also have Neocate over here, very expensive. Did you ever get the whole diaper issue straightened out? Did you find diapers that fit his legs and tummy? Hows his Physio going? Is he still enjoying his stander? Give him a :hugs: for me.

They most likely will outgrow it hon
If not it's not the end of the world
Lots of alternatives there now
He has list weight so fits back into nappies
My cloth ones came, washing them as I type.
Gonna try um this eve or tomorrow
Neocate is nearly 50 Euro for tiny tub
We r lucky we finally got our medical card last week which covers it
Thank God.
Wirj me not working I don't know where money would have come from
Hope ye t ok honey xxx
Hope the girls are well Xx

He Stoll loves his bystander
Can do 40 mins in it now


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie I've my fingers and toes crossed for ur bfp xxx
Stupid meds and weird symptoms. X impossible yo know. If preg then 
Hope u r honey with extra sticky bean Xx -


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Lisa
U feeling any better. 
It's nit mastitis is it? 
Biatch of a thing Xx


----------



## jen435

jess hi! im so sorry for all yourgoing through with the girls. thank goodness dh is home and helpingvatm. sophia will be ok i think shes a normal babY. you describing her is exactly zoey. seriously zoey doesnt nap hardly sleeps at all is always on the go learns fast. everyhing u said sophia does zoeys been doing. fxd she is your healthy child and i pray your two older girls will be okay. you are super mom. i really hope ur state allows them each access to all the help they need&#9825;


----------



## jen435

leslie fxd this month is it&#9825; lots of dust!!

laura how are you and simon tioday?


----------



## jen435

laura so glad his meds where [email protected]&#9825; so expensive to feed urvsweet prince.


----------



## jen435

so fast update ill. try to write one!

no job yet :( but some temp opportunity for end june as long as schedule dont fall apart. itll be a few days. amen i hope i get them really need experience again and money.

i made zoeys bday stuff! got some more to make yet. her outfits 1/2 finished. going to beg to borrow my neighbors pc to post pic in future.

zoeys walking but if diapers soaked she loses balance at times. she is 20lbs 31". still hasnt learned to sleep well and doesnt nap long if at all. learned to unbutton onsies and take off a wet diaper :/ loves our dog hates pureed food. eats everythibg except dairy and citrus foods due to reflux still in meds :( nurses like crazy. will only drink water from her straw cup. i tried my bm she tosses it so idk how illbreak bottle. she loves kobe and tries to feed him. i think thats it 

laura any special planns for simons bday?


----------



## jen435

lisa hope ur feeling better!

angel how are you and peirce today?

bethany love how kitty and lorelie seem to love eachother&#9825;&#9825; such a sweet kitty


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Jen! So glad you were able to update us. I hope the temp job comes through and becomes permanent! FX'd! Can't believe it's almost time for Zoey's party :cake: 

Leslie ~ Symptoms are a pain, figuratively & literally! What a lovely Mother's Day surprise it would be if you were to get a +ve HPT! FX'd for you! And what a great resource you are for Jess...I always look forward to what info you can pass on/share with her. Shows that networking can be done even on TTC forums! RE: Pierce's birthday. It's August 4th. Do you think a photo booth is too much? We have some ridiculous parties around here and I promised myself I wouldn't go overboard. 

Jess ~ Sorry about Alyssa. I hope the nurse can get Natalie started...certainly have to weigh the pros and cons of the meds. Under these circumstances it sounds like they are much needed for everyone's sake! :hugs:

Laura ~ Way to go Simon in your stander!! So glad your med card has started, just in time. Are you getting Carer's Pay (I think that's what you called it)? How is your sister & your mother? 

Lisa ~ Hope you are well :hugs:

Amy ~ I pray this round of meds does the trick hon. Are you drinking whole milk? Taking Royal Jelly? Munching on legumes (I put black beans on everything), pineapple & blueberries? Consulting the angel cards? All staples of ttc! Hope your Dad is ok :friends:

Bethany ~ :howdy: Miss you on here!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, Neocate is also very expensive here. I have been giving Sophie Similac Sensitive and if I give her anything else she will break out in a rash. I don't think she will b able to drink whole milk by the time she turns 1. I hear goats milk is good for lactose sensitive babies, but I will have to check with the doc. Have doctors suggested any type of supplements to give Simon in case he loses any more weight? 

Sophia is gaining weight so slowly now, I think its because she is always on the go and never stopping. She is very very active and its so tiring. She loves to dance, jump and even attempts to do somersaults. She is an accident waiting to happen, has no fear and has bumped her head too many times. I get worried she might end up with adhd like Natalie, but I am thinking it is way too early to tell and I am just going to say she is happy and healthy and just wants to explore.


----------



## lilesMom

Jen fx for job for u hon xxx
Aw I'd love to see her walking.
Lil cutie xxx
I was only gonna do something ourselves for bday
But now it's closer may throw a small party 
Just for his young cousins 
Reflux is a butt pain for lo s and for us ;-) 
Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, Zoey does sound a lot like Sophie. hehe. They would probably create a lot of mischief together, getting into everything and bouncing around the house.lol. Is Zoey very persistent with things? Sophie is extremely persistent to do what she wants to do and no matter how you try and distract her she will keep doing of trying to get what she wants until she gets her goal accomplished, can be good and bad. Sophie is as tall as Zoey, but with 5 lbs added so its a pain in the back to carry her a lot. I am sure Zoey is leaner because of how active she is. I am thinking Sophie is starting to thin out now because the weight gain is staying at a steady 24 to 25 lbs. She is already wearing 4 and 5 in shoes. Sorry about no job yet. Hopefully you get one soon. I can't believe our los are turning 1 soon, incredible!! :happydance:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, hope you and Elena are doing good hon. :flower: I bet she is getting so big. They grow up so fast. So glad you are enjoying every moment with her. She is a beauty.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Afm: I have Pierce back in his crib at night, but I end up putting him in bed w/ me when he wakes...yes, he still gets up 2-3 times at night. I figure half the battle is getting him in there initially. I'll conquer the second half of the battle when DH gets back. Speaking of, probably a June return. We take full advantage of every mode of communication available. I hate if he Facetime's before I've showered, I normally flip the cam to Pierce straight away on those calls! :haha:

Edit: Sorry this is randomly inserted! Meant to post it after my long one, but got distracted!

Zoey & Soph sounds so precious! Little movers & shakers!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hey xxx
I think a photo booth is adorable. 
Why not have if u like it, it's available and u can afford it Xx 
Yeah I'm getting carers benefit which is brilliant
We would be s bit screwed if not ;-)
Exciting. We have been here so long now girls.
It's a pleasure! Knowing ye all xxx

Leslie s bday is 28 th of this month.
Eek so soon ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Pierce is sooooooooo big in his pic. He is darling. Looks so healthy and happy. His legs look longer now. Wow, he is a cutie! Do you ever put shoes on him? I know they don't recommend it but I like to put shoes on Sophie just for show. I do have a couple walking shoes I put on her sometimes and they do help her with balance. But I also keep her without shoes most of the time so her feet can develop properly. She wears 4 and 5s but I think I am going to go and get her fitted at stride rite. They have some pretty comfy crib shoes for babies. Pierce looks like he loves to play.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess Sophie sounds like healthy energetic young girl to me xxx
Yeah I'm not giving cows milk to Simon ever. ;-)
I'm thinking rice milk or almond milk but not for ages
Neocate seems to suit him so far but early days
I'm waiting email back from Dietician to see if supplements needed.
I'm thinking not yet though cos is on infant neocate still
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw pierce looks gorgeous.
Real little man now Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ I have lots of shoes for Pierce, but he kicks them off all of the time! Have you seen the Ugg flip flops? Sophia sound so cute, try to post more pics for us! Wish we could easily post video clips. 

Laura ~ My gf gives her kids Almond Milk. Her concern was not enough calories in it though. I've never paid this much attention to nutrition before...I try to avoid giving P empty calories, so I read every label! And yeah, I think the photo booth will be fun...I still have to see what DH wants to do.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aaronswoman79

So adorable Angel! Where did you find those Uggs? They are so cute. Sophie is always taking off her shoes too. And then she attempts to chew them.lol. Btw, Pierce has very cute feet!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I found them on Zappos <~~I <3 Zappos! Everything I've read said it's better for then not to have shoes when learning to walk. Pierce's shoes are for looks only...he too loves to chew on them! Ha! And his legs do look long in my avatar, maybe it's the camera angle :shrug: Glad your DH is being helpful while he is between jobs!


----------



## jen435

jess zoeys a size 5 wide at stride rite! our babies sound exactly alike. persistant is zoey!!! she wants what she wants and thats final.. oyi lol. shes on the move always lol. :)


----------



## jen435

almond milk is empty calories?? or just low in calories.


----------



## jen435

love the sandels angel!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, even by the pic you posted a while back of Zoey, reminded me of Sophie, this sweet look in her eyes just like Sophie's. Sophia is so persistent its scary. If she wants something, she won't forget about it, or if she is trying to figure out something, she won't stop what she is doing until she figures it out... very long attention span, its impressive. I bet Zoey is very savvy and a charmer too! I bet she is an attention-getter (don't think its a real word, but oh well.lol).


----------



## lilesMom

xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> almond milk is empty calories?? or just low in calories.

Almond milk is just lower in calories than cow's milk!

<3 Happy Mother's Day ladies...thinking of the LO's we've lost, cherishing the LO's here with us now, and praying for the LO's of our future <3(And hugs to those fur babies!)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Mother's Day ladies. Angel, couldn't have said it any better <3

Bfn this morning but I expected it...WAY too early :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Mother's Day ladies!! Love you all! And I second what Angel said. Couldn't have said it better than her. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Happy moms day Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope you all had a nice weekend! So, Sophie's bottom tooth finally broke through today, 1 week before turning 11 months!! The poor thing, her gums are so sore and the area is very irritated. She has had such a difficult time teething. Hopefully it won't be as bad with her other teeth. Hope all of the los and doing nice and healthy. Sending lots of love to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray tooth. 
Simon is working on one all weekend
When soosie and bottle r rejected. 
It spells tooth ;-)

Love to all


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's day :)

Leslie, I'm still keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you hun. When are you testing again? 

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Jen, waiting until aug/sep to give meds/IUI a couple more chances. I feel like this has been a long journey for me and I find myself getting more and more depressed which isn't good. I've had people tell me to just take a break which we have a few times. They say to take a longer one but because of my age, I feel like I don't have the time to do that. I wish I knew this was going to happen when I was younger. :( Angel, as for eating those things and what not.. I did try that at one point... nothing. I think Im just becoming one of those women that gets silently consumed by TTC and cant help but be sad. 

But enough for sad talk... I really hope everyone had a great weekend!! :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I am so sorry for your sadness. I am hoping that your troubles will soon be of the past and things will change for you. I have heard of women taking a long time to get pregnant but once they have their first baby, they end up having more children easily after that. You deserve this so much and I know it will happen for you. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

A woman I know just had a boy
She tried for yrs and lost twins at 20 week's last yr.
Never give up hope Amy.xxx
It can and will happen out of the blue for u xxx 
Love u lots. 
So sorry ur sad but u have every right yo be
Ur strong and u have years left hon Xx
U have the best docs, s great dh and us. Hee hee
U will get there.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel ur unusually quiet
Ye ok xxx

Love yo all Xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen good luck with the temp job and hopefully other opportunities coming your way!

Angel I like photo booths. We had one for our wedding. I say if you can afford it and want it, go for it! As long as you post some of the pics ;) very cute shoes pierce is wearing!

Jess when is Sophia's birthday? Hope all is going well with your daughters' appointments.

Laura is Simon doing better on new med? Hoping so.

Amy probably holding out until Saturday and testing...still trying to figure out my LP. 9 dpo today. Has been as early as 10 and late as 16 so we will see. So sorry for your sad feelings. Completely normal to feel depressed and obsessive with this stuff. You want this so bad and you will have it! As hard as it is to swallow, I do believe everything happens for a reason and this bad stuff will only lead us to the better. Always thinking of you <3

On a side note I have been SO bloated past couple day ugh..better be for good reason and not AF. Mother's Day was somewhat difficult. Even found out a cousin I really dislike is pregnant. Everyone deserves a family, I just feel life is not fair sometimes ( that's my thought for you too Amy!)


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Leslie. 
We will be looking at pics of u and Amy's rainbow bubs really sion xxx
Hopefully bloating is a lil bean snuggling in xxx

Simon is very sick today.
Hasnt eaten properly in months and now won't drink
Waiting on Doc to open to make app to bring him


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Amy, it's just so frustrating. I know it seems impossible right now and there are no words that can change the feelings of despair...just know we are here for you and we will hold hope for you! Praying your journey isn't too much longer, praying this next round of meds brings great news xoxo

Leslie ~ FX'd the bloating is a sign of a BFP! I pray this time next year we are all celebrating Mother's Day and these long TWW are just a distant memory! 

Laura ~ I hope Simon is ok!! :hugs:

Jess ~ Yay for Soph's tooth!! Teething is a beast isn't it? Makes for a challenging baby! Did you get meds for Natalie from the nurse on Friday (sorry if I misread the appointment date).

Jen, Bethany, Lisa :hugs: to the girls!


----------



## mommylov

Thanks :hugs:

Leslie, I'm hoping the bloating is a great sign. FX so tightly for you!!

Jen, GL with the temp job!! I too hope this leads to wonderful opportunities for you!!!

Laura, you are so right... I feel very blessed to not only have an amazing husband but to have wonderful ladies like you in my life. It truly is what is keeping me going.

Angel, thank you doll. I hope that Leslie and I get to join you ladies in the mommy club soon. 

Leslie, Im so sorry you had to hear about another pregnancy. You're right in that everyone deserves a chance at having a family but we all know that this past weekend was a tough one... especially because we don't have any children yet. We just have to dust ourselves off and try really hard to not become bitter. That much easier said than done though but at least we all have each other here. :hugs: Cant wait until you test again!

Bethany, how are you and L doing? I always get such a kick out of your FB posts... your silly kitty cracks me up too! heheh

Jess, Sophia's birthday is coming up?!?!?!? Or did I misread something lol Do you have any plans? How are things going with Natalie? Hope you and the girls are doing ok. :)

Lisa, Hope you're doing well with your little princess.

Hope I didn't miss anyone and if I did I'm so sorry. :(


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys xxx
Hve antibiotics and slightly different type of epilim that he just puked back to me. 
Doh.
My Sis got her kidney out today
She is doing well


----------



## mommylov

Sorry the meds didn't stay down :( Glad to hear your sis is doing ok :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, thank God your sister is doing well after kidney surgery. So sorry about Simon being sick. Are u giving him any type of supplements, can he keep anything down? How is he doing otherwise, with his teethig? Poor little man :nope:. I hope he starts to feel better. :flower:

Lisa, hope u and Elena are doing great!

Amy, Natalie's appointment was cancelled again. :nope: It got rescheduled for tomorrow with a nurse whoe prescribes medicine so hopefully we can start getting her treated. How are u hon? How is this this cycle going? Have you seen your acupuncturist? Big :hugs: hon.

Leslie, your so close to testing! How long are u going to hold off on testing? So hoping you get your bfp!

Angel, love your birthday ideas for Pierce. Your dh will be back before you know it. He is going t be so surprised to see how big his boy has gotten! How many teeth does Pierce have now? He looks like he sits so well in his pic!

Hi Jen, bet your busy planning Zoey's bday!! Heres a big :hugs: for her.

Sophie is so cranky today and so is Natalie. Her bday is June 21st, just 2 weeks after Zoey's bday! I haven't even had the chance to plan anything yet. :hugs: to all of u!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess
I was syringing diaoralyte into him yesterday
But he started drinking again last nt
The puking was cos new med was granules and they hot stuck in his throat

Hope ur girlies r in good form now xxx
Hope appointment goes well and ye get some help xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, is Simon eating solids? How much does Simon weigh now? Has he lost anymore lbs? Poor baby.:nope:


----------



## lilesMom

Some dways no solids
Other days teensy bit of puree.
He was 12.4 kg last week so only down 0.1 in last while.
Down from 13.2 altogether.
He is,drinking well now again.
Hoping food follows.
Was ur appointment today? 
I think I have holes in my brain info runs through 
Hope all's as well as can be Xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, Simon is still a very big boy. And luckily he didn't lose very much at all. Sophie lost 2 lbs, just from having some type of stomach bug, she vomited for 1 day and had diarrhea for like 3 days. Luckily she gained it all back. Simon is still doing very good for weight gain. Its interesting though, it seems once they hit 6 months or so, the weight gain slows down a lot. One problem I have with Sophia is that she doesn't seem to like solids a lot. She still favors the bottle much more. Her reflux went away almost completely once I started adding rice cereal to her bottle. I started adding it when she was 7 months or so. I mix in 1.5 TBS in her 7 ounce bottles, keeps all of her milk down. I can't believe Simon is turning 1 year old. It doesn't feel like it was 1 year ago that you had him. Time goes by so quickly its scary. How many teeth does Simon have now? Is he still working on his second? Did his first tooth come up all the way? Sophie's 1st tooth is barely above the gum line. Did I mention how active she is? This girl has quite the personality. She is loud, yells a lot in her baby gibberish. Very mischievous baby. Its so cute how sometime I catch her trying to take something apart of if she gets her hands on something she shouldn't have she either crawls or wobbly walks away very quickly with it. She is up sometimes 15 hours straight with no naps!! Until I can finally calm her and get her to sleep. :sleep:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Natalie had her appointment today. They prescribed her medicine to help her get to sleep at night. And as I recall this medicine worked for her in the past. So hopefully it helps her now. Finally peace for all us including her at bedtime. The nurse couldn't prescribe anymore medicine until she sees her Psychiatrist next Friday. How are u and Simon? Sophie is up to her mischief again, gotta go! lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Jess rice cereal doesn't suit his tummy.he gets bunged up
He used to love his food till new,med.
Aw,mischievous Sophie ;-) lil cutie 
Glad u will all get some sleep hon xxx
Roll on Fri for ye. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't answer ur qs whoops 
I've tried 2 thickeners
Both made him sick. 
So no go on thickening

His tooth is still only about a third of way up
I think second one might have a spike up but hard yo check
He is working on top one now ;-)
Silly teeth.

Love to all


----------



## lilesMom

15 hrs up.
That's so long for her age.
Simon would barely manage 4 or 5 before a nap.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy I love your avatar <3 

Leslie ~ FX'd for you!

Laura ~ Wishing your sister a speedy recovery and Simon a quick adjustment to his meds. 

Jess ~ Hurray for sleeping meds. A well rested Natalie will hopefully make the days easier...now to get Soph to nap! 

Jen, Lisa & Bethany Smooches for the girls!

I had P's 9 month pics done today. Little stinker refused naps today so of course he took a crummy nap on the ride over! He woke as we arrived only to be a noncompliant baby any time the camera was trying to snap away! Oh well. Little grumpy fella, I knew better. He goes to bed at 7:30pm, so it was my fault for thinking he could handle a 6:30pm shoot (6:30 is bath time, we start winding down not up!). :dohh: Lesson learned. :jo: As for teeth, they are going to be my demise! Pierce has 3 in on the bottom and one just about to break through on top...an odd way to come in. I thought they were supposed to be symmetrical :shrug:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies
Just popping by to let you know I decided to test at 11dpo today because I had a dream I had a positive. Bfn of course. I do realize last month I had a 16 day LP though.
Almost Friday! Will catch up soon <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

I had the same dream the day before my bfp. Can't wait to see if your dream comes true. Btw, 11 dpo is still quite early. I got negatives on 11dpo and 12 dpo and got my positive the day after af was due at 15 dpo. I tested because at 14 dpo, I had a very realistic dream I got my bfp and the next day my dream came true! :hugs: and hoping this is it Leslie!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Jess I know it's early I just had an urge :) I will test again at 13dpo and then probably 15dpo. As I said AF came at 16 dpo last time so who knows


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!!!

Leslie, yes still early but your dream makes me feel like this is it!!!

Angel, Sorry about P's lack of napping. Im sure the pics turned out great!

Laura, hope Simon's tummy settles and he is able to enjoy his food. :)

Jess, very glad to hear that the drs were able to give Natalie something to help her sleep. I hope that the next appt goes well and that this is the beginning of a peaceful path for you all. <3

Bethany, where are yooooouuuuu???? :friends:

Jen & Lisa... :flower:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fx for u xxx

Love to all Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Everyday its getting harder and harder to find the time to get on here. My 3 girls keep me busy, but thankfully I can squeeze some time here and there. I want to be there for u ladies. I consider all of u of good friends and u have all been there for me when I needed support, after my mc, during ttc, during Sophies first year of life and throughout all of my family and marital problems. I am very thankful to you ladies for all of your support! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

U too hon Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! 

FX'd your dream was a premonition Leslie! 

Hope Simon is better Laura xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel, hope you and Pierce are doing good! Is it hot over where you live? We are having a heat wave over here, it already hit 100 degrees! Poor Sophie doesn't handle the heat too well. No matter how cool we try to keep her she sweats during her sleep. She seems to overheat very quickly. How does Pierce do in the heat? I'm sure he has a lot of cute summer outfits!

I went way overboard with Sophia's clothes. I discovered Hartstring clothing store at the outlets, so I went crazy over there and at Gymboree. Sophie has a huge wardrobe. I looked into her closet yesterday and realized she has at least 50 outfits, I know its ridiculous but at least I am going to donate them when she grows out of them. I am sure there are outfits she will never even get around to wearing.lol. She is one spoiled baby, toys and everything! Hope you and Pierce have a nice weekend!

Laura, I can't believe Simon is turning 1 so soon! So excited, I wish I could visit him on his b-day! I hope he is starting to feel better. So do you already have his b-day planned out? :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

TGIF ladies!

Laura I'm sorry meds weren't agreeing with Simon :/ have they figured out anything new? Glad your sister is doing well and hope it continues!

Jess you do an amazing job coming on here while tending to 3 girls! How is the sleeping medication working for Natalie?

Angel do we get to see 9 month pictures of pierce? :)

Amy I also love your avatar pic! How is everything going? Are you still doing acupuncture? I have a hard time. I being bitter towards others that get pregnant so easily. I know it will be better one day but I also wish I didn't have these thoughts now. How do you deal with it?

Lisa hope you and Elena are doing well! How is OH doing as a new father?

Jen what date do you start the temp job? Best of luck!

Bethany hope you and the family are doing well. Lorelei is so photogenic and I love seeing your pictures!

AFM I am also hoping the dream means something but I've had dreams like this before and it's nothing other than my obsessive brain. The dream was odd because the psychiatric nurse practitioner was there that I work with watching the lines change on the tests. What that means to me is that work is stressful and ttc is probably taking a toll on my emotions! I have hope that our appointment is coming up either way.
My symptoms have been different this month but I know that happens sometimes. Boobies not sore, continued bloating and gas, not much in the form of cramps, stomach has been very iffy ( that can be normal for me though), very tired. We will see with tomorrow's test although is still early.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys. 
He is,maybe a little better but not loads.
Jess I'm not sure on his bday.
Was gonna invite my Sis and her kids and my Mon and dad in on the day.
ThEn do something with Eoin family Sat.
We will see how my Sis is and how Simon is.
I can't believe nearly his first bday
Simon has loads of clothes too. 
Mostly from his cousins
Tons of stuff he hadn't worn but we pass it back to my Sis for of us has more kids.
Then pass it on ;-)
I'm thinking I prob won't now but u never,know later.
Lots of bdays coming up here Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Fx for test tomorrow hon xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

FX'd for tomorrow's test Leslie!

Laura ~ I hope everyone is well enough and in fantastic spirits for Simon's big day! 

Jess ~ Oh the clothes Soph must have (Simon too)! How has Natalie's sleep been? I'm glad you find the time to come on here. Will you have a party for Sophia?

Amy ~ How is your Dad? TGIF! 

Jen ~ How was the temp work?

Bethany ~ Baby girl must keep you super busy!

Lisa ~ How is Elana?

Pierce's top tooth finally broke all the way through! Maybe I'll get better sleep tonight. The photographer contacted me and wasn't able to give me a preview to post today, but she promised one this weekend :) Hope everyone us staying cool (or warm Lisa)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Don't know about time differences and what channels you ladies all have but wanted to mention that the lifetime network is airing a movie here Saturday night about a couple that went through a still birth and the journey through pregnancy again. The director wrote it based on his own life situation. I will probably cry through the whole thing but I'm going to record it. Definitely helps out awareness out there.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, thanks for mentioning the lifetime movie. I consider the loss of my Angelica Rose a stillbirth. Even though I was 19 weeks I had to go through the birth and everything. Still a horrific nightmare to this day. Maybe I will watch it with dh and invite my mom to watch. When are u testing again?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Jess.

You are brave to watch a Lifetime movie! Have the tissues handy :cry: Any news from poas today Leslie?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura glad Simon is so eat better and hope it continues!

Jess I think I the lifetime movie may be good therapeutically for many. I read a few reviews and it states that it shows hope to others who have had loses and shows that, hard as it is, it is possible to move on.

Well Angel bfn this morning at 13 dpo. I had ANOTHER dream with positive tests last night too. Have been sleeping terrible and peeing a lot middle of the night. So something hormonal is on the bend. If my LP is 16 days it is still early


----------



## lilesMom

Oh fx Leslie Xx
Sorry for my pea brain but it nor on meds this cycle are u? 
Fx for bfp xxx 

Love to all.
Nice weather here too. 
Took Simon out fir a little bit on the,grass earlier
He loved it ;-)
Prob shouldn't have cos he is still sick but it's not cold
We both needed to get out
My nephews communion today.
we didn't go cos munchkin is sick
Some days I do feel like I'm missing out 
But he won't be sick forever. 

My Sis hone from hosp
They thought she had punctured lung 
But doesn't thank God
They reckon it was a reaction to anaesthetic

Love to my ladies ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

11 days!!!!! 
My baby is one in 11 days ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

My cycle has been so long I would forget too... I'm on day 40 :). I was on clomid day 5-9 but it obviously did nothing.

Hope Simon feels better but glad you were able to enjoy part of the day! Time flies huh with all these bdays coming up!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Also glad your sister is recovering!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I don't think I ever quite moved on from my mc. It totally screwed me up... to this day. Even with this darling little baby here, I still find myself crying and longing for my baby that I lost. I woke up in the middle of the night crying and saying, "I want my baby!" over and over again. Sometimes when I am out with my family this strange thing happens, even though all 3 girls are with me I feel like a child is missing and I freak out a little bit. Almost 2 years ago this happened to me and I never feel better. Sometimes I think I might be suffering from ptsd.


----------



## lilesMom

Buttrflyl553 said:


> My cycle has been so long I would forget too... I'm on day 40 :). I was on clomid day 5-9 but it obviously did nothing.
> 
> Hope Simon feels better but glad you were able to enjoy part of the day! Time flies huh with all these bdays coming up!

U must be sick of waiting. 
Were ur cycles always that long hon? 
So symptoms shouldn't be Clomid related cos too long gone.
Fx for u babe.
Please let dreams come true xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I don't think I ever quite moved on from my mc. It totally screwed me up... to this day. Even with this darling little baby here, I still find myself crying and longing for my baby that I lost. I woke up in the middle of the night crying and saying, "I want my baby!" over and over again. Sometimes when I am out with my family this strange thing happens, even though all 3 girls are with me I feel like a child is missing and I freak out a little bit. Almost 2 years ago this happened to me and I never feel better. Sometimes I think I might be suffering from ptsd.

Jess I still feel a bit sad when I tthink of lile
Its normal. We had a loss.
But I remind myself if I had lile I wouldn't have Simon.
Plus she is my happy little Angel now, skipping around heaven looking out for us ;-)
If u feel really badly affected soon I'd look for a way to fund peace. 
U won't be able to move on properly otherwise.
For me it was lots of crying ;-) Reiki, Angel cards and ye fixed me ;-)
It might be something completely different for u.
U know best what would help u most.
A little ceremony with ur family for bub or something xxx
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Coming up to lile anniversary soon too
It's so close to Simon's bday.
I don't feel really sad but strangely I feel nervous about it.
Half afraid it will hit me closer to it
But I think I'm ok now. 

Love t all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess sorry you are having those feelings and dreams about your angel. I imagine it was tough for you since there were not immediate answers...still can't believe you waited so long for results post D&E. My best friend went through a similar loss at 18 weeks about 7 years ago and her LO's results were inconclusive. Heartbreaking.

Laura ~ Get better little Simon :hugs: Can't believe he'll be 1 in less than 2 weeks!! 

Leslie ~ You're still in the game! So extra :dust: for a shy BFP! Think pink, second line that is!

:wave: ladies! Went to the zoo today...perfect weather all around! Wasn't too humid or too hot. I have to share this sign, it cracked me up...wonder who got hit that they had to post it:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Oh yuck Angel ;-)
Imagine getting that in the face


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Laura my cycles were never this long until after d and c. It could just be my body regulated after going off of birth control and my cycles really are this messed up. Had been on birth control way too long to know. How is Simon doing?

Jess did you watch the movie? I still have it recorded for when I have time. I don't think any of us will ever forget or get over our loss...just gets easier with time. Completely understand what you are saying.

Angel hope you enjoyed the zoo..that's a great sign there lol.

Hope everyone is doing well, happy Monday!
I did test yesterday and bfn. Gonna test again tomorrow if no AF but she should be due tomorrow. Cramps started couple days ago as well bleh.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie- Go away cramps, unless it's a baby making room! FX'd tomorrow is the lucky day!

:wave: ladies! Happy Monday! xoxo

Here's P's 9 month sneak peek pic...the kid just won't smile for her!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## xoxo4angel

And my amateur shots of his teeth (kid makes all kinds of faces for me!):
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Angel! Pierce is so adorable smile or not :)


----------



## lilesMom

That's cos he loves his mom Angel.
Xx
Leslie hope no af xxx


----------



## mommylov

Jess, so sorry to hear.. I too still have a hard time when I think about my three angels. I don't think we will ever fully get over it. Its really such a traumatic thing to go through. :hugs:

Leslie, All your dreams have me soooo hopeful for you. I think its a great sign! I didn't get 2 of my +HPT's until 14dpo. Both were stark white/negatives on 13dpo then BOOM! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Angel, You little man is too darn cute! I agree...smiles or not you are in for some trouble with the girls too! heheh

Laura, eeeekkkk days until Simon turns one! I cant believe it!!!!! Just seems like yesterday everyone was pregnant!

Bethany, How are you doing doll? Is it getting warm out where you guys are at? 

Jen & Lisa, hope all is well with you ladies!

Hope I didn't miss anyone... CD14 today and opk's are stark white. :( I don't get it. I don't know if acu is making things better or worse for me. I love my acu ladies so I don't know what to do. My dominant follicle was at 15mm on Friday so I thought for sure I would surge by now but not so much. I just sent a text to my PA to see what she thinks. Maybe I need to trigger?


----------



## jen435

hey ladies i feel each of u should have proper post before i update but its been a challange on phone and crazy life. 

laura glad sis is home. cant believe simon will be 1 soon! this year flew by offering many challanges. ur an amazing mommy and ur son is so cute&#9825; ur little angel is watching over u both!! its normal to miss and be sad is right. i miss liam dearly

jess hugs ur loss was extremely traumatic but the love for your child will always remain. ur baby angel is with you always!! i always tell myself i cant fear death as one day ill not want to leave my earth family but i have a son to meet and it makes me feel better. snuggle ur sweet daughters. ur blessed even with all obsticals may face with them. ur so strong!

leslie fxd for bfp! i to dreamed of mine before it came. lots of baby dust ur way!!

lisa hi! how are u and elena? i love all ur pics&#9825;

bethany hi!! must say same for u kitty and lorelie pics love them!

angel peirce is sooo cute!! love his facial expressions! that sign at zoo so funny. howdid he likeit there? we took zoo she loved the animals and got so excited pointing clapping trying to talk. she cryed when we left the bobcat. she kept pointing calling it a kitty!! think i was her favorite animal.

so i been very crazy here. zoeys had high fevers since thurs and uncomfortable screams/crys since weds :/ dr on fri thought ear infection but after 105.3 fevers not breaking lower then 101.6 since fri am we ended at er and dr there said no sign of any ear infection at all. so hes thinking viral ear infection must of been. idk whats happening with her but its scary. laura idk how u manage his seizures and all u do. ur amazing&#9825;&#9825; last few days have been scary for me.


----------



## jen435

wow!! peirce has 5 teeth already!! go peirce!


----------



## jen435

idk if i anwsered this but i havent temped yet :( have to wait til end june


----------



## lilesMom

Amy that's strange with opk
Is it possibly a faulty batch of tests? 
Xxx hope so.
I'd bd anyway just cos of great scans
And it normal cycle timings xxx
Fx for u xxx

Leslie I'm hoping af stays away xxx

Jen hope zoey is ok hon
It's really tough when they r sick
Horrible seeing um like that xxx
All my house on antibiotic at the mo
Hope she feels better soon. Xxx
Least temping isn't now while she is sick.
Hugs xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

I thought so but then I've taken like 5 in the past few days and they are all the same so I don't know. We are doing another IUI so we have to abstain until after. That way we have good numbers. Then we will BD after. :)

Jen so sorry to hear about Zoey having a fever... super scary and so sad when they don't feel well like that. I hope she is feeling better now <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ That's a great size follie, wonder why it hasn't popped yet? Are you on meds this month? I need to read your journal. My allergies have been making me feel foggy, so I can't hold a straight thought or remember anything!

Jen ~ :wave: How scary for Zoey to have such a high fever! I hope she is getting better :hugs: 

Laura ~ How is Prince Milky...is he eating better?

Jess, Bethany, Lisa ~ :hugs: to the girls!

Leslie ~ :grr: AF stay away!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> wow!! peirce has 5 teeth already!! go peirce!

I meant to ask you if you thought it was ok that his teeth are coming in out of order? He got both lower centrals, then one lower lateral, now both upper centrals are in...no sign of 2nd lower lateral :shrug: Should I be concerned?


----------



## mommylov

Angel, yes on Femara this month


----------



## lilesMom

Amy I'm puzzled xxx
Hope all goes well with iui and bfp soon xxx

Angel he is def eating better
Butt nowhere near normal x
Pierce is a cutie Xx 
Looks like a happy little guy

Love to ll Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Work your magic Femara! Are the side effects minimal (mood swings, hot flashes...)? Come on little eggy!! 

Laura ~ Happy to hear there is even a slight increase in his appetite! :munch: I agree with the others, you're an amazing Mommy...all of the hurdles you have jumped for Simon show in that bright smile and the forward progress he makes daily. :friends: Post a pic of him if you get a chance to...xoxo

Leslie ~ Sending positive vibes your way! 

Pierce's 9 month visit is tomorrow (we're 2 weeks behind)...I've so many questions for the Dr! I've my list ready!


----------



## lilesMom

I've lost post with pics twice
Phone won't let me do it today.
Angel p will fly it at his Doc visit xxx

Love yo all


----------



## lilesMom

Phone gone haywire
I picked different pic
Phone chose this one 
'
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0084.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilesMom

With his toothbrush


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy I wish you were right but I have a feeling AF will be here. Just want her to show so I can move on. Bfn on 16dpo again. I'm using wondfos as I thought those were most sensitive? Sorry about OPKs. Our bodies can be so confusing sometimes :( hopefully straightens out for you soon! What does your acu lady think? How long do you have to abstain from bd before and after IUI? 

Jen sorry Zoey is sick. Hope she gets better soon!

Thanks Laura and Angel!

Bfn for me at 16dpo. As I said I just want to move on! Specialist consult on Friday and would be great to be able to tell them exactly what's going on.

Hope you ladies are having a good week!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Emm Geee! I had a post where I was venting about my SIL's impending visit and my phone lost it or ate it :grrr: This phantom period (all the symptoms, but no flow) is making me hyper sensitive! I'll try again later.

My address to:

Amy ~ Nice temp dip...FX'd it's O time! Come in little eggy!

Leslie ~ Sounds like you are in limbo, no AF and no BFP <~~not fun or fair! I pray the RE gives you a simple solution on Friday!

Laura ~ I <3 Simon! And his eyes cutting back at you, just lovely!! Is that a stuffed car he is sitting in? I really like it..


----------



## mommylov

Grrr Leslie!!! I too hope that the RE gives you some solid answers. Are they going to try and give you clomid earlier? Maybe cd3-7? Or switch you to Femara? As for IUI info.. DH's sperm count is fantastic but if you abstain a few days before hand then the numbers are even better. They say its good to have them "clear out" about 3 days prior but since we don't know what our bodies have planed for sometimes, its hard to stick to that. 

Angel, my phone did that to me too... makes me so made!!! Im sorry you are having to deal with the phantom period... no fun. I was stoked about the temp dip too and my OPK was darker this morning but got a trigger anyhow from my PA this morning when I had my scan just incase. ;) When is your SIL coming into town?

Laura, I just love the expression on Simon's face. He is such a doll!!! I too love the stuff car (it looked like a stuffed car to me too). 

Happy Tuesday to everyone!


----------



## lilesMom

Yup it's a squishy car ;-)
He loves it.
He has fallen asleep in it a few tines
He is comfy in it and never cries to come out of it
Just nods off instead ;-)

Amy hurray for ov time. ;-)
When is iui done then
Forgive my ignorance.
Fx for u Xx

Leslie no af or bfp
Darn nature making u wait
Hoping ur waiting on the good one xxx

Angel how is pierce doing
How was 9 month visit
u get ur qs answered Xx

Jess how r u and the girls Xx

Lisa and Bethany xxx

Jen hope zoey is better hon Xx

Love to all


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0111.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilesMom

:winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0102.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xoxo4angel

I need to log in from my computer...I'm loving the pics of Simon, but my phone isn't letting me stare dotingly at them <3 <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Ok, much better now. Look at those big eyes&#8230;so handsome Laura :cloud9:

AFM ~ My SIL wants to come to visit at the end of July. She is my DH's older and only sibling. Aside from a couple of uncles, she is his only family&#8230;so she gets by with a lot. 8 1/2 years ago when I first started dating Web, she would call me by his ex's name&#8230;often and in public :grr: I was trying to make a good impression and not come across as the insecure new girl. One visit I wasn't there and she referred to me as the ex and my gf told her, "either you are stupid or you're just being a b**ch." Obvi she is the latter. She doesn't live around here, at that point we only saw her three times a year, precisely how long it took me to blast her and finally shut it down. (You can only poke this bear for so long&#8230;) Her change was immediate, she wanted to be bff's&#8230;the damage was done though. A testament to how first impressions can be lasting impressions! So here we are nearly 9 years later and DH and I are going strong, adjusting to life as new parents something I don't think the SIL gets. She said she'd like to come visit, then she says, "...so will Web be able to go out?" Out? You mean out like hanging out at our bar all day? Or drinking beer at the beach all weekend? Ummm, no! Is she coming to see the baby or to party? Even worse, is my DH going to play along with her and completely disregard his responsibilities? Oh joy :dohh: Vent over&#8230;are there good SIL out there?


----------



## mommylov

Angel... GRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! :trouble: That would totally piss me off! What a rude person! My DH has one older sister and 2 older brothers. There are 3 years between the boys but she is almost 20 years older than him so she acts like a mom. I dont dislike her or anything but she isnt my favorite for sure. I think we should ship them to SIL Isle! Im sure your DH knows how you feel about her but are you going to try and talk to him again about this? I hope it all works out... one more GRR for you for the road! lol

Laura, :cloud9: he is just so handsome! IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ SIL isle would be fab! It could be rehab for rude bitchy SIL, it could teach them to respect their brother's wives! Im all for it! Though an island would be too luxurious, lets call it SIL Alley! Ha! I tried talking to my DH, but he really doesn't see it...sometimes he gets defensive when I start to talk about her. It is so frustrating. If she comes and IF anyone shows out, I will hop on a plane w/ Pierce and take my very own vacation. :plane:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, you have every right to be bothered by your dh's sister, especially if she decides to come over after your dh comes home. You and Pierce deserve "undisturbed" quality time, just you Pierce and your dh. Let me include my SIL also on this SIL alley. She lives just 10 minutes from us, and neither of us have visited each other in 5 years. She doesn't like anybody in my family, including my husband. She actually advised me once to dump my husband, according to her, I was too pretty for him and he was ugly, and that she would take me to a dance club and find me a new better looking man.. yeah she is crazy.lol. My SIL is drama, better to stay away. BTw, my mom was telling me the other day that she heard from some Christian psychologist on some radio show that men listen the best after you've had sex with them (kinda weird that my mom brought this up to me.lol). According to these psychologists, right after you and dh are done having sex and cuddling together that they are the most receptive to talking and actually listening. I am not sure if this works since I haven't had the chance to try it with my dh. Sounds a bit manipulative but at the same time maybe these psychologists are right. :winkwink:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I'm counting down the days until Simon's bday! This year has gone by so fast and you are just such a great mommy to Simon. You are such an advocate for him. I know you have had your hardships this year but thank God Simon has you as a mother. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, so sorry for bfn. :nope: Are you still going to test just incase? AF hasn't arrived yet, correct? Still holding out hope for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, I've been stalking your page and chart. Finally got a chance to come on and leave all of you messages. I assume you are cilose to getting your opk positive. I'm not sure if you have given an update about your father, but how is he? Did they ever schedule a new date for surgery? I hope you are in better spirits lately. I am sorry about how stressful things have been for you. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, nice to see you back on here. I am sure you are busy planning Zoey's bday party. She turns 1 in a little over 2 weeks!! How exciting. I hope everything is going well for you and with your dh. Are you still planning on having a big party for her? I hope Zoey is doing better with her fevers. That happened once with Sophia and even though the docs said she didn't have an ear infection, I think she actually did because she kept pulling her ear and had dark discharge coming from her ear. So maybe the fever hit when she was just starting to get over the infection. Not sure. Hopefully Zoey is doing better now. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, hope you and Elena are doing great. I read that she is already rolling over. She is one smart little lady! Does she sleep in a bassinet, crib, or in the bed with you? I am sure she has a lot of pretty clothes. My weakness is baby clothes. They make such cute outfits for girls, its just so hard for me to resist all of the nice clothes out there. what are the well known clothing stores in AU, or the high end stores? Has Elena starting growing out of her newborn clothes? Hope you could update us with a recent pic soon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I forgot to ask you Angel. How did Pierce's 9 month visit go? Did the doc answer all of your questions good? Did Pierce need any shots? I hope not! Btw, Pierce looks so handsome in his 9 month photo shoot. He pulled off the serious face so good. He looks pensive in his pic.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, forgot to tell you how cute Simon is!! He is such a cute and big boy. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

xel said:


> Amy ~ SIL isle would be fab! It could be rehab for rude bitchy SIL, it could teach them to respect their brother's wives! Im all for it! Though an island would be too luxurious, lets call it SIL Ally! Ha! I tried talking to my DH, but he really doesn't see it...sometimes he gets defensive when I start to talk about her. It is so frustrating. If she comes and IF anyone shows out, I will hop on a plane w/ Pierce and take my very own vacation. :plane:

.... To Ireland xxx
Silly sil.
Is dh only home for limited time
Tell dh u want him to yourself cos u miss him
Should flatter him into giving u attention u deserve
I must say um lucky with my sils
Both ohs Sis are lovely
She sounds jealous of u hon Xx
Hope her visit is short


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, I'm counting down the days until Simon's bday! This year has gone by so fast and you are just such a great mommy to Simon. You are such an advocate for him. I know you have had your hardships this year but thank God Simon has you as a mother. :flower:

Thanks jess. Xx
U too
Loves ya xxx
How are ye doing x


----------



## lilesMom

Jess I def agree
We have some of our best chats in the cuddling stage ;-)
not in a deliberate way. 
Just we r both mellow at that stage and not in a rush anywhere ;-)
Although not lately since Simon sleeps with us ;-)
As my hv said best contraception is a baby in the bed


----------



## lilesMom

Amy fx for iui Xx
Leslie hope at is staying away


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Yeah Angel I would say today is officially limbo because I would have sworn yesterday would have been the day. 17 dpo today grrrr and cramping away :( so sorry to hear about your SIL and how bitchy she seems to be ( couldn't come up with a better word!). It's too bad DH is playing along. You've talked to him about it? Some people just don't get it. I would also add my two SILs to that alley though...they are both messes and DH and I tend to stay away from both. My future SIL that my brother is marrying next year is the best though so we will give her a pass. When is DH home for you?

Amy yay for IUI this morning...good luck! Interesting about bd and good to know. No meds talked a out yet for this cycle. Gyno mentioned but since we are seeing an RE we are going to start over with that and see what they recommend . I know they will have to start off with testing so just have to remain patient.

Laura Simon is so photogenic :) how is he doing? How are you feeling?

Jess thanks. Will test again Thursday and every other day until whatever is going on is figured out. How is all going with you and your girls? Interesting about the sex fact!

Happy hump day! As I said I will keep testing every other day. If no AF or BFP I will ask specialist to add HCG to their blood panel if they can. I just don't get what my body is doing. I really feel like AF is on her way so just come already. My friend who did her second round of IVF just had her first ultrasound and everything looks great. I am really hoping for her and also hope we can be pregnant together. One of her college friends just announced pregnancy on Facebook and my first thought was darn they can't be pregnant together that's supposed to be me! I think she's around 3 months. I see more and more announced a little after 3 months. I don't think I will do that, especially after mc, kinda feel it's too soon at least for a public announcement like that.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Oh a trip to Ireland would be perfect! I should leave flight itineraries up on computers with departure dates highlighted...ha! You are lucky you have nice SILs, I wonder if it's just SILs in the states that are bitchy <~~I like Leslie's word. I bet there are more women who would put their SILs in that alley, than those who would put them on an island (unless it was deserted! Can you tell I'm bitter ha!). On a lighter note...One week until Simon's big day :cake: I bet it's so sweet to see him sleep in his stuffed car! 

Jess ~ I may have to try the cuddle chat w/ DH. My BFF suggested we put them up in a hotel, would that be rude? My family always stays with me, so I'm not sure DH would be receptive to it. How are the girls? Has Natalie been to the psychiatrist yet? Can Ally take summer classes to pass her grade?

Amy ~ Hope this is it for you. Come on lucky IUI! :dust:

Leslie ~ So officially in limbo? Darn! You had a +ve OPK clear as day, so 17dpo is long! Roll on Friday or a Thursday BFP! And yay for your future SIL getting a reprieve from SIL alley...do tell if her disposition changes once she is officially family ;)

Jen, Bethany & Lisa. How are the girls? Hugs and mwah! 

Pierce's 9 month appointment did go well...27lbs & 30" long. She said he weighs what 18 month olds weigh! Little pork chop! I asked her about the vaccine schedule (no shots at 9months). I talked to her about food, he gags on eggs, green beans and cottage cheese...she said its a dislike, but to try introducing it several times and he'll aquire the taste. Just a couple other minor questions and we were out the door! Next appt is at 1 yo...3 shots at that one, but I might delay the varicella by a month.

I second Leslie with Happy Hump Day!


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fx for u xxx
Cramping can be s good sign too Xx
Hope so.
We r ok. Just tired and a bit crappy but alright ;-)

Angel. U could suggest hotel to sil.
U could say u didn't want p to disturb their sleep
Not that he would but great excuse xxx

I have liver consultant tomorrow
Allergic to leaving Simon for any length of time.

Xx to all


----------



## mommylov

Laura, best of luck tomorrow hun!!!

Leslie, I agree with Angel. You arent on progesterone or anything so a 17dpo and no af still sounds promising. Im still keeping things crossed for you!!!!

Angel, SIL isle sounds like the place for her to go lol Are you going to try and get a feel for what DH might think about putting her up in a hotel? Just tell him "I dont want to keep her awake or anything if the baby wakes up" :D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

18dpo and bfn on both wondfo and frer...took a frer in case the others were not right. I'm stumped. Last month AF came on 16 dpo and the month before 10dpo. What is up with my body


----------



## xoxo4angel

](*,) Leslie. I believe the meds impacted things this month! Maybe because you are going to the Dr at 19dpo she will run all of the standard RE test (it's a long list)...does your insurance cover this visit? Have you considered temping? 

No news from my SIL regarding her coming to visit...maybe she won't be able to come FX'd! My DH would be sad though, he wants to show Pierce off...I can't win :dohh: I think I will book a hotel room for myself!

Amy ~ TWW :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Think you are right angel, how annoying it is! They are supposed to do blood work for dh and I so they probably will. I'm going to ask about PCOS and how you would test for that as well as ask for hcg test just in case!
Will catch up soon :)
Sorry about SIL stuff and hope it works in your favor!

Amy crossing my fingers for your iui


----------



## mommylov

Angel :rofl: re getting your own room lol Sorry about the SIL dilemma. :( Hope it all works out though!

Leslie, Im super stumped as well. I cant wait for your RE to do blood work and get to the bottom of all this. I hope in the end its just a simple fix!!! :hugs:

Laura, hope your liver consultation goes well today!!! Keep us posted! <3

:wave: to all you ladies and happy *ALMOST* Friday!!! :dance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I hope everything went well at your Dr appt :friends: Who kept Simon when you went?

Amy I think Thursday should be renamed to It'sAlmostFriday! Ha! When do you go back to the Dr?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any plans for Memorial Day weekend? Leslie & Amy will you have a long weekend or do you work Monday?


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys.
App went well.
They praised my weight loss and blood results
They don't want yo see me again for a year
Yo give me s chance to lose the rest
Then make sure that fixed things.
My eyebrows are falling out like crazy
Think its still thyroid.
Asbout half of them came out this eve
they look terrible, have big gaps in them
Back to Doc next week for thyroid blood test
Always something
.

Leslie seems late for af or bfp.
But didn't Bethany get bfp a week late? 
Hoping ur still in
But glad u have Doc as back up

Aangel make Sis ur hotel hasspas and pool
Hee hee

Amy fx for u hon
Come on sticky bean xxx

Love to all


----------



## lilesMom

Simon stayed with dad Angel
He took a hol day
I had given him medicines and bottle before I went 
Also had washed night bottles. Sterilised the stuff
Made lunch and laid out brekkie
I'd prefer if oh,only had Simon to focus on while gone
I even went to a shop after and got my Sis a present 
Andsome stuff for me ;-)
Was quite a nice day


----------



## jen435

angel his mand lateral incisor was very early!! i wouldnt be too worried. teeth have there own unique eruption pattern. he should have 20 teeth by 2. :) give im some time before u worry.

laura glad u had good day.

amy fxd iui works

leslie i hope its a sticky bean just being shy ... fxd to hope!

zoeys fever broke finally tuesday night and now she has rash. roseola virus is what she had. now im dealing with clingy baby and angry dh. itd been horrible here.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Jen
Hope things improve fast now fever has broken


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Popping by quick to let you know I think AF is finally paying me a visit on 19dpo. It's streaking when I wipe and much more crampy. At least I know for my appointment soon and can figure out testing based on this!
Hope everyone is doing well and I will let you know what happens after the appointment :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Leslie for update
stupid af xxx
Best of luck at appointment x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bummer about AF Leslie. Looking forward to seeing what the Dr tells you today!

Laura ~ Yay for weight loss and good liver. The loss of eyebrows...yikes! Glad your OH managed well with Simon...even better is that you enjoyed your day. 

Jen ~ Thank you for the info on teeth. So glad Zoey finally feels better xoxo

Jess, Bethany & Lisa ~ :wave: 

Amy ~ :dust:

TGIF!


----------



## mommylov

TGIF!!!!!!!!!! :dance:

Leslie, nooo :brat: I was really hopeful for you this cycle. I really really hope that the RE has some answers for you hun.

Laura, so happy for your results. You have worked so hard on your weight loss and all that you do and Im glad to hear its paying off. :D

Angel, we should name thursdays that! lol How are you doing?? Any updates on the SIL sit?

Jen, glad Zo is feeling better hun. I hope she continues to get better :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend (long weekend for those in the states) :)


----------



## lilesMom

Amy have a good long weekend xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Ladies, I hope all of you have a lovely weekend! Natalie's first psychologist appointment is today. Leaving soon so big :hugs: to all of you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess how's Natalie's appt go?

Leslie how'd your appt go?

:howdy:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I really did want to address everyone but I'm having trouble focusing! Going to try and give a play by play on appointment then catch up soon ( promise!). I really liked the RE I saw..she gave me much hope. The SA was explained as not as bad as it seemed as she showed us how to divide the different numbers together to get the end result of what they look at. She did an ultrasound and confirmed I am at the start of AF. I have a cyst, probably from clomid, which she says is normal from the medication and not a problem. Took blood work from DH and I including genetic testing. I'm going to do an hsg soon, probably the week after this coming week ( depending on when my cycle actually starts). She said don't count days as spotting as day one and I will call them Tuesday to let them know what day I am on and to schedule the procedure. After this and the blood results come back I will have a follow up to discuss a plan. IUI seems to be where we will go, but I guess we will see. We haven't discussed medications just yet. Looks like because all testing/ procedures are done in a specialist office I only pay my $50 specialist co pay for whatever they do...such a relief financial wise. They cover 9 iuis. If we ever had to look at IVF unfortunately not covered at all. Hopefully not needed. She does not feel I should continue to do OPKs because she feels it is stressful, not always accurate, and she wants me to put that into their hands to figure out when I ovulate. She did recommend mineral oil for a lubricant but doesn't think we will need to worry much longer and fertility friendly lube ( which is why I believe IUI is the route she is thinking). She was knowledgable and empathetic. We have a team of the doctor, nurse, financial person, and type of patient advocate. We can email or call when needed with questions. DH thought it was too good to be true money wise and I am not sure if he is a believer because he doesn't know much about this stuff but I will convert him! He's on board either way.
I am happy so far and hope my cycle will be short next month so we can get moving to the real deal ;). I had wished that we could conceive and a bean would stick naturally but that is not in the stars for us now.
My next move is talking to my supervisor because with follow ups and procedures I will be taking off time and I don't want her to think its something it's not.
Phew sorry for the storybook. 
Thanks for inquiring and checking in. I really appreciate everyone's love and support <3 hope everyone is having a good weekend! :D talk soon


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hope app went well xxx

Leslie they sounds great
Glad ur mostly covered finance wise
Xxx
Fx af leaves soon so u can have hsg xxx
Lots of people
Seem to get bfp after, hope it happens for u.
Xxx

Love to all Xx


----------



## mommylov

Leslie do glad to hear the appt went well. Sounds like you are in great hands! Also so glad it worked out financially as well! Hopefully the hsg goes well and you are one step closer to your bfp!

Jess, hope Natalie's appt went well!!!

Love to you all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie this Dr sounds so promising! What great news about your DH's SA :spermy: The best part is saying buh bye to the OPKs! I wonder how they will know when to do the IUI w/o knowung the LH surge though...I'm curious and excited and super hopeful for you! 

Jess ~ How are the girls? Just as importantly how are you? 

:wave: errrbody! 

So I've been looking into sunscreens for the baby. I've been using Babo stuff, but came across Blue Lizard on the EWG's list and thought of Lisa. Yet another Aussie product that is safe for babies! Fist toothpaste, now sunscreen! Stay cool ladies :coolio:


----------



## Storked

I know that I haven't been around in ages, the site doesn't always load completely on my iPad, which is annoying, but want to send out rainbow dust to Leslie and Amy!

I love all of you girls!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry I've been absent lately ladies. I've been extremely busy with my girls. We rushed like crazy to get Natalie to the Psychiatrist appointment only to find out when we got there that the doctor didn't show up again and we were seen by the nurse who happens to be a complete idiot and knows nothing about medicines or mental health care. How she got a job being a nurse in a psychiatrists office is beyond me. She prescribed Natalie Depakote, one of the most dangerous antipsychotic drugs out there and the worst part is that she knew nothing about the medicine or its dangerous side effects which includes liver failure. She called the psychiatrist on the phone during the appointment and the psych agreed on the prescription without ever meeting Natalie. This "psychiatrist" prescribed an 8 year old who she hasn't met nor diagnosed a very serious medicine. When we got home and researched the medicine we were Shocked. I have to go for now I'll reply to all of u later. Take care ladies.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. I sent the last message on the way to a very nice restaurant, kinda rude to text while eating dinner at the restaurant so I had to cut it short. But now I am home, just had a shot of Cointreau that didn't agree with me too much, but in need or relaxation and herbal tea just won't cut it tonight. Friday was a complete disaster. If you read my last message, the idiot nurse prescribed a medicine that I just couldn't justify giving Natalie. I kept pushing this "nurse" to give her Risperdal because Natalie had a good experience with this medication in the past but they kept pushing this medicine called depakote. I have heard about this in the past in a documentary and didn't remember at the time that this medicine was the same one I was actually terrified about giving her. If Natalie Had epilepsy it would be a different story because this drug is given to epileptics, but she isn't epileptic but Risperdal treats all of the symptoms that Natalie has. why they refused to give her a medicine that helped at least a little in the past, is beyond me. I put in the prescription of Depakote but not going to pick it up. I am going to request another doctor asap. Btw, her sleeping medicine is working quite well, no more staying awake until 5 or 6 in the morning. She falls asleep in about 1.5 hours now, instead of after 4,5 or even 6 hours. 

The day we had the appointment with the nurse, everything went downhill right after. we went out to eat and Natalie completely lost it. She has an obsession with balloons and we avoid buying them because if we do we end up paying for it after buying the damn things. She has a complete obsession for them and it causes a lot of chaos in the house. Believe me when I tell you, it is for the better that we don't buy them. She wanted us to buy her balloons that she saw at a store right after the psych appointment. we tried to distract her and do all we could to take her attention off of the balloons but she had a complete mental breakdown in front of everybody in that store. People were looking at us in total disbelief and I had to remove Natalie from the store. I had Sophie in her stroller and took Natalie outside of the store. She went crazy. She started hitting me, hitting Aly and I had to restrain her from running into the street into the traffic. It was so terrifying. when we got to the car Natalie started screaming at the top of her lungs and I was even scared that somebody would call the police. She made Alyssa cry, my idiot husband got pissed off at her because he still doesn't understand that Natalie is sick. Her meltdown lasted about 2 loooooooooong hours. Finally I calmed her down. Sometimes I feel that I carry the weight of the world on my shoulders. Nobody seems to understand the extent of Natalie's mental illness but me. Anyways, this has been my weekend so far. Natalie is left without any medicine and I am left here picking up the pieces. Life seems to be getting harder and harder.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope all of you are having a great weekend. Fx for Amy!! Leslie, I still have my fx for next month and so glad that you such a compassionate re. 

Laura, OMG Simon is almost 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel glad pierces 9 month old appointment went well! Any news on SIL? When does DH actually come home? I believe that they figure out when I am ovulating with the ultrasounds and monitoring. Only month I have to worry about is this month but maybe this should be my month to chill out and see what happens. 
We are going to see xmen movie tomorrow...you are a fan of those, right?

Laura anything new? So great and weight loss and blood tests going well. Sorry about thyroid :( that can mess with so many things. Hope doc can help and everything gets better.

Amy how is your cycle going? Random question but how does the trigger work and do they do that in an office? I am almost wondering if they will do that for me. I will probably be asking you loses of questions coming up!

Jen I hope things start getting better now that Zoey is starting to get better as well. You said angry DH.. Everything ok?

Hi Bethany! I hope everything is going well with you and the family! Miss you

Jess so sorry about what you are going through and about Natalie's appointment. We have many on depakote where I work, mainly adults. It is used for bipolar but so is risperdal. I'm surprised they jumped that quick to something like that. If she was ever on it they must do monthly blood tests to monitor the liver. Either way, sounds like you will not give to her. If she responded well to other meds sounds like you know which way to go. Hope they will give you another appointment with someone better soon. Is she seeing a counselor?

Hope all is well Lisa!

AFM DH is home until at least Thursday because of his neck injury acting up...I love him but he is being such a baby :D men!
Calling on Tuesday to schedule hsg. I'm nervous about hsg and everything moving forward but I know it's what is needed for the end result. So very thankful for the financial stuff being in our favor...hopefully it stays that way and there are no tricks! I am gonna get mineral oil soon and start BDing later in cycle ( maybe around day 18) and hope hsg is all that's needed. Hopefully DH is also feeling better when we do need to bd.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry about DH's neck Leslie. I hope he recovers quickly...would be kinda tricky to work out BDing with a bum neck! Eek! And I do <3 Xmen! I haven't been to the movies in ages! I want to also see Maleficent! 

Jess ~ I am shocked a pediatric clinic would jump quickly to the more controversial meds right off the bat...even more peculiar is a nurse doing the prescribing and not even having an actual diagnosis! :grr: I hope you get in for that second opinion soon, sounds like you need a break and soon! 

Amy how is your Dad? 

Laura ~ How's Simon? When is your appt for your thyroid? 
AFM ~ AF officially reared her ugly head...was out for a jog/walk w/ P yesterday, came home and the witch was in full force! Startled me at first because for so long any spotting or red was bad, you know? Feels weird to not be temping or tracking, so for reverse ttc purposes I'm using the app on my phone. As for SIL, she plans to come for 4 nights...she is trying to see if she can use a timeshare on those dates (her idea, I guess my subtle hints worked?). We shall see...

:wave: Hope everyone has a lovely Memorial Day.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Me and the family are at this nice little beach town. Its Sophie's first time seeing the ocean up close. We went in 2 separate cars and I am scared to drive home through the mountains at night so we might stay at a hotel :winkwink: . Hope all of u are having a great day!!


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry having a busy week here.
Not had much time to come on here.
Simon is in good enough form
But still no food.
Saw dietician today.
Upping his laxative to see if it helps
If not prob going on motilium.
Bday tomorrow ;-)

Jess enjoy ur break Xx

Angel hurray for time share ;-)

Love to all x

Leslie any test results back 
Hope all's well x


----------



## lilesMom

Simon now has 2, possibly 3 teeth


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I bet your excited about Simon's bday!! So he is getting one of his top front teeth? Sophie's 2nd tooth broke out yesterday during our trip. :nope:, made her extremely cranky. 

The whole entire weekend as a complete disaster. On Sunday we went to the Golden Gate park, huge huge park. And while we were there we found someone's purse. we waited and waited to see if the woman would come back to get her purse and she never did. we checked inside her purse to see if there was a number or any way we could reach her. That is when we found out that her whole life was in that purse. Her cell phone, money, credit cards, passport, immigration papers!! So, we tried over and over looking for her number on the internet, since her drivers license had her address. There was no number listed. She also didn't appear to have a facebook page either. So then we went all over this freakin city to try to send it to a lost and found. we asked at the fire station and they are not aloud to keep lost purses so they sent us to the police station, but they gave us the wrong address, we were dumb enough not to use the gps at that point. what was scary was the fact that the police stations in San Francisco are in some bad areas. The gps wasn't working correctly. It sent me down a one way street the wrong direction, it was night time and I realized it was a one way street when I almost got into a head on collision. I hate driving in SF, it can be very confusing and people drive very very crazy! Oh, and earlier in the day as I was making a turn and a bus almost hit me at full speed because the idiot had his directional to turn and he went straight instead!! How irresponsible!! I was so so ready to have a nervous breakdown. Finally after 3.5 hours since the time I found the damn purse we found a police station, a bunch of scary and suspicious people were in that neighborhood. My dh walked my mom into the station while I stayed in the car to watch the kids. we took separate cars because I decided to invite my mom to come with us on Sunday. Dh didn't want to return the purse and just leave it at the park, but I put a guilt trip on him and told him what if it was him who lost all of his belongings. Let's face it, most people who would have found that purse would have taken it, this lady had a very expensive cell phone, lots of money, social security card, credit cards, passport!! And I also thought what if she was kidnapped or something, you never know. we finally made it out of the city alive and well, thank God. 

Yesterday I decided to invite my mom yet again to come with us to a little coastal town up north.. a huge mistake because that meant I had to drive again. I feel the need to invite my mom sometimes when we go on trips because my brothers never take her out or do anything with her. I was stuck driving through this long long windy road in the mountains on highway 1, same highway that takes you to all the nice beaches in LA but only we live in Northern California. This was just bad judgement on my part. I have motion sickness and anxiety issues along with having severe pms over the weekend. I felt like throwing up through this mountain, but it had beautiful ocean views. I was driving right next to a cliff so kind of scary. I did all of this because we promised to take Natalie to the beach over the weekend and on Sunday when we got to the beach in SF it was way too cold, so we went to Golden Gate park instead. Then we reassured her that we would take her to the beach the next day. But I was dumb enough to decide to take a 2 hour drive just to go to a scenic town. I did all of this because Natalie's mental state has been so so terrible that I didn't want to say no to her, or tell her that we would have to go the next weekend. And guess what? we couldn't stay the night in this city because we only packed enough formula for Sophie for only that day and the next pharmacy or store was 1 hour away through the mountains.. so no way. we just left earlier, so I could make it through the mountains before the sun set and went to some restaurant that was suppose to be 4 stars but the food was not even great at all. lol. It didn't help that I am a hormonal mess and my monthly cycle has been all over the place since my last 2 consecutive pregnancies. So Sophie's tooth broke through during the trip yesterday which made her very very annoyed. Sorry for the rant ladies. I finally had a chance to come on here since Sophie is napping, which she rarely ever does anymore!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you ladies had a great weekend! Sorry about af showing up Angel. I am sure you didn't miss her at all! lol. That's whats great about breastfeeding, that sometimes it take a long time for af to come. Did you feel hormonal at all or suffer pms before your af showed? So, when does your dh come back? Or is he already home?


----------



## xoxo4angel

:cake: Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Simon, happy birthday to you!!! :cake:

I believe you are 5 hours ahead of me Laura, so that makes it Weds where you are xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

You are a good person Jess! You know no one else would've went through the trouble like you did. You wonder how that poor lady could've went about her day and not noticed she didn't have her purse?? Crazy! You really had some frightening experiences driving this weekend...glad you are safe at home. Your Mom is lucky to have you...not sure if I'd be willing to take 2 cars, so you really are a sweetheart! You're a great daughter and a fantastic Mommy! 

I have been having phantom AFs for the past 2 months (all of the symptoms, but no flow). Last week I thought I was having a phantom AF, turns out it was PMS! Guess we shall see what my AFs will be like now. Breast feeding kept her away for an extra 9 1/2 months! I've certainly not missed her. I hope she came to me because she is going to take a break for Amy's bean! <~~positive forward thinking! 

:wave: ladies


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday dear Simon, happy birthday to you!!! :cake:
> 
> I believe you are 5 hours ahead of me Laura, so that makes it Weds where you are xoxo

Thanks
He is,asleep
UN waiting for him to wake 
Typing with just left thumb cos he is lying in my arm ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Jess Xx!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy birthday dear Simon. What a big and healthy boy you have become. Your mommy must be so proud of you. We are also so proud of you sweet handsome boy. Hope u have a wonderful birthday filled with plenty of hugs and kisses! :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: to you too Laura!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel sorry for AF blah. I like your thinking that she is taking a break from Amy! I really liked x men! You know DH and I noticed over the last few years moms taking babies to movies. We were baffled though because some of these were late movies, horror flicks etc. hope the time share with your sis in law works out! I'm wondering the same as Jess...when is DH back home?

Laura happy birthday to Simon!! How exciting:) what are you doing for this day? 

Jess ugh about everything you went through with your weekend! Sorry to hear it all. You really go out of your way to do stuff for others and your family. When does Natalie see a psychiatrist or psychologist? 

Thinking of you Amy! Anything I need to know about hsg?

AFM I am convinced AF hates me and wants to make me miserable. Please leave me soon ( this month or many months!). I have to fix my ticker...cd 1 was Monday. I was able to confirm this was nurse and hsg is scheduled for Monday. She said thyroid and prolactin levels came back and so far so good. Follow up appointment June 17 to figure out the plan for next cycle! I told my supervisor quick yesterday when she was running to a meeting. I felt kind of dumb, I tend to get emotional and nervous talking about it with certain people and I know you could hear it in my voice. She was supportive though and doesn't have a problem with me changing hours as needed.
Trying to figure out what to do this month...I can't find mineral oil for lube so wondering if I should just press my luck and use my normal lube and hope for the best, either way after this month it will be out of our hands.


----------



## mommylov

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!! :happydance:

:kiss::cake: Happy Birthday to Simon!!!!!!! :cake::kiss:

Leslie, Im so sorry af is being a pill.... shooo af shooo!! Your new dr sound soo great. Im glad to hear that your levels are good so far with the tests they have ran. :thumbup: The last time I was pregnant was the cycle I had an HSG so fingers crossed the same happens for you!!! As for the trigger, its a HCG injection that they give you when you are ready to ovulate. They typically do this when you have an IUI/IVF done. Instead of relying on LH to help your follicle release an egg, the HCG is more of a "guarantee" that you will release an egg but only if the folli contains one. Forgive my mush brain but are you doing an IUI this coming cycle? If so then its something to def ask about. Also feel free to ask anything youd like and Ill do my best to answer! :D

Angel, Im so sorry AF showed hun and isnt being kind. I cant imagine dealing with phantom AF's... grrr!!! My dad is doing ok thanks for asking. He still hasnt been able to get in to get a scan or anything (Gotta love Kaiser). DH and I are flying out there next wed night so Ill see him face to face and feel like Ill get more clear answers as to whats going on. As of now they dont want to do the surgery until they are really sure they know of ALL his issues with his spine. In the meantime he is going to try and do some shockwave therapy on his nerves. A coworker of mine said that she did it when she had drooping in her face and it worked wonders for her so that has me hopeful. I guess time will tell.

Bethany, Thank you for the dust and love doll! I hope that things are going well with you!!!

Jess, I second what Angel said :hugs: I too dont know how someone wouldnt notice that thier purse was missing! crazy!!!

Jen, I hope that things are well with you and Zoey! :flower:

Love to you all!!! <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ My AF is enough to cover both you and Amy for quite some time! FX'd she goes away and stays away from you both! Meanwhile, is mineral oil sold online? As for my DH coming home, he is going to miss his first Father's Day :cry: This trip is a long one...the first few weeks are always the toughest, but I've got it now. I still miss him terribly. Pierce likes playing with him on the screen...it's so cute! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ It's always reassuring to see what's going on for yourself. Prayers and positive wishes for you and your family! xoxo Wouldn't it be dreamy to get to share the news of your BFP with them at the same time? FX'd :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx
Very tired
Proper post tomorrow xxx


----------



## jen435

happy birthday to simon!! how was his special day? love the fb pictures shes so cute&#9825;


----------



## jen435

angel huge hugs im so sorry dh is away and missing first fathers day. ur so strong. peirce is so lucky to have u&#9825;


----------



## jen435

jess hugs to u. poor sophia and her teething. i hope shes doing better. its hard to see them so cranky :(


----------



## jen435

angel omg af came back while nursing in full force already?? oyi so sorry. sure hope amy and leslie do not get anymore af and instead there bfp and beautiful babies. was urs painful? i am dreading the daymine returns. any heads up to prepare?


----------



## xoxo4angel

jen435 said:


> angel omg af came back while nursing in full force already?? oyi so sorry. sure hope amy and leslie do not get anymore af and instead there bfp and beautiful babies. was urs painful? i am dreading the daymine returns. any heads up to prepare?

I was getting Ov symptoms, then PMS, but no flow. It's crazy because P eats 3 meals, but still nurses every 3-4 hours. I don't know why AF is back :shrug: No real warning sign...I honestly had that first AF experience all over again! I had no clue what was coming: cWas out exercising, attributed what would later be my flow to the fact I was sweating, came home went to the potty and surprise! Luckily I was in black running capris! I hope yours stays away! How are the birthday plans for Zoey?? She's next!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope Simon had a wonderful bday Laura!! Still can't believe he is already 1. They grow so quick!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Here are some pics of Sophie at the beach. It was sunny, so she kept looking down. Her eyes seem to be very sensitive to lighting, especially sunlight. The hairy guy is my dh in the pics with her. hehe :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-28 14.52.15.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3









2014-05-28 14.48.42.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









2014-05-28 14.05.11.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2









2014-05-28 13.58.23.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

Aw jess. Lovely pics Xx 
Super cute.
She has lovely hair 

Angel oh oh on bold af surprising u
Mine is weird still
Not sure if it's cos of thyroid or they have just changed

Lovely day yest.
So sunny and good fun.
He is wrecked today after it ;-)
Il try put up pic soon Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Phone being weird. 
Won't add pic. 
Up try again later Xx 

Hope all's well with everyone


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Sophia is so precious! She has a head full of hair! Would you say it's auburn? Pierce still only has blonde tufts...my bald butterball! Is Sophia walking now? Are Natalie's nights going well still?

Laura ~ I can't wait to see pictures of the birthday boy!! I bet it was an exhausting day, glad it was nice out. Are his seizures less frequent now? 

Amy :dust:

Leslie ~ Go away AF! Are you taking Clomid again this month?


----------



## mommylov

xoxo4angel said:


> Amy ~ It's always reassuring to see what's going on for yourself. Prayers and positive wishes for you and your family! xoxo Wouldn't it be dreamy to get to share the news of your BFP with them at the same time? FX'd :dust:

OMG that would be awesome!

Happy *almost* Friday Everyone! :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

I just wub this wittle fella!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Jess ~ Sophia is so precious! She has a head full of hair! Would you say it's auburn? Pierce still only has blonde tufts...my bald butterball! Is Sophia walking now? Are Natalie's nights going well still?
> 
> Laura ~ I can't wait to see pictures of the birthday boy!! I bet it was an exhausting day, glad it was nice out. Are his seizures less frequent now?
> 
> Amy :dust:
> 
> Leslie ~ Go away AF! Are you taking Clomid again this month?

They r pretty much gone, thank God
Touch wood ;-) xxx
Has had quiet stary patches twice last week
But nothing since.
They were mild and short
Fx epilim keeps um that way
Pierce is gorgeous in ur pic xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Above I meant ur avatar
Then saw ur lovely pic of the 2 of ye
Loving it ;-)

Amy happy nearly Friday, nearly weekend 
Nearly testing time ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Angel and Jen xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh, that pic of Pierce is so lovely Angel. Btw, I love his cute bald head. Interesting because I recall Pierce was actually born with hair correct, but it fell out? And Sophie was born almost bald until she hit 6 or 7 months and then it all just came in. lol. Does he need sunscreen on his head? I ask because even with Sophia's full head of hair, her scalp gets read very easily and she will not let me put on hats or even hair bows. They should create a sunscreen for the hair and scalp. Unless they already have one. As for walking, she can walk but its still very wobbly. That is why my husband is basically holding her back in one of the pics. She doesn't have the ability to walk on sand yet, just hard surfaces and even on hard surfaces she can take 5 steps at a time independently and ill eventually look to grab on to something. She is still unsure of herself. 

As for her hair, its weird because she has like 3 different hair colors of hair. In person her hair actually looks a bit lighter though. Some days she looks like a redhead. But she has blonde roots so I think it is still changing. Other days it looks like the color of a penny and then other days light brown with copper highlights. My dh has jet black hair that is even blue in the sun and he was born with his hair color. But I had auburn hair as a baby and Sophia inherited my hair color and also my grandmothers hair color from my dads side (she was Irish). And interestingly my dh who is from El Salvador, his father is a natural red head (which probably has something to do with her hair color) , which is extremely rare for that part of the world. Sophia also the first with Hazel eyes in the family. I have to say Sophia is very blessed with genetics, she has full pouty red lips and even has the dimple in the middle of her bottom lip, the same one Angelina Jolie has (although her lips will not end up that big.lol). She did happen to inherit very dark thick eyelashes which I have seen in other red headed or auburn haired people, so I guess it is actually common? Sorry to go off on her looks.lol. I just love her so much and she is so special to me, as are my other daughters. A lot of people are shocked when they find out all 3 are sisters because they look so different. Hopefully nobody has the nerve to tell me the milkman joke. lol. 

Laura, I hope you can soon post a pic of Simon's bday. How did he do for his bday, was it a big or small celebration? Is he shy or outgoing? Did he have cake, and if so what flavor. I was gonna tell you to eat a piece on my behalf or give Simon another piece on my behalf. hehe.


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I LOVE that pic!!!!! So Sweet! :)

Laura, **knock on Wood* hope it stays this way!

Jess, Sophia is def gorgeous... you guys do have great genes!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Amy, your los will be absolutely gorgeous! So, when do you plan on testing hon? :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Panda power. I <3 your avatar Amy.

Jess I love how individualized each of your DDs are. You should do a pic of the three of them! Sounds like Sophia got the best traits of the both of you...such a beautiful girl! 

Laura ~ knocking on wood here...stay away seizures! 

As for sunscreen Jess, yes I have to cover him head to toe! His hair grows in a natural Mohawk, but the rest is fine peach fuzz. I really like Blue Lizard...it's zinc and it's clear! It goes on so much easier than Boba.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the recommendation for Blue Lizard Sunscreen Angel. I hate the sticky thick sunscreen feeling. Do you have any idea what spf a baby should be wearing? Is there some type of set rule or recommendation? Sophie is not fair complected but she does have a very delicate light complexion, right now I just use Neurtrogena for babies, but it is so thick and sticky. I am so scared of those harmful uv rays. Even in overcast they are harmful correct? Here in California the sun can be pretty harsh. I am super paranoid and try to protect her as much as I can. I know there is only so much I can do. :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I second what Angel said... stay away seizures!! Hope you and Simon are doing great today.

And for Leslie and Amy, stay away af!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thinking of you ladies..happy Friday! Just a quick update to let you know what is going on.

got more blood test results back and looks like we've found the problem ( or one of them!) they are worried about my blood sugar as A1C shows borderline diabetic but that isn't new because I am hypoglycemic so have to speak with nutritionist soon ( nutritionist is part of the team too!). Also recommended vitamin d3 1000 mcg twice a day as mine was low. Testosterone and AMH levels are high and she said this is indicative of PCOS ( polycystic ovarian syndrome). The symptoms really do explain so much as does the difficulty getting pregnant part. Both the nurse and nutritionist believe this to be the case put together with my wacky cycles but they can't diagnose and are waiting to see if that is what the doctor feels. I don't see why she wouldn't diagnose it though. Anyone have any experience with pcos? I know it can be very difficult to get pregnant but have heard it's treatable and many eventually get pregnant. Is hard because I want answers but once I get them it's somewhat depressing to think about. Can't change it though!

Quick question Amy...do you recommend wearing a liner after hsg? Are you testing soon?
Will catch up soon. Hope everyone had a good week!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Leslie. Sorry about the test results, but its good that they were able to identify issues so they can now treat them. I have pcos, I had my left ovary removed 8 years ago because of how badly it was damaged from 2 very large ovarian cysts that they discovered when I was pregnant with Natalie. with my 2 last pregnancies I got pregnant thanks to my right ovary. The pcos never affected my ability to get pregnant, but I also have issues with hormonal imbalances and my cycles are extremely wacky from my last 2 consecutive pregnancies. The pcos makes it extremely hard for me to lose weight and I am sure my stressful life is also adding to all of this. Its good that you are going to see a Nutritionist but I remember eating low carb really helped me to lose weight before. And you don't have to follow the diet by eating low carb high fat. You can still cut the extra fat and also the carbs, like a big offender for some people is white flour, sugar and high carb foods. My husband just managed to lose 20 lbs from cutting out bad carbs. He went from 210 to 190 in about 1.5 months. I think I have heard that clomid also helps for ovulation for pcos. Hope this helps. Sorry I could not be of more help. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess thanks Xx
We had a lovely day.
My Sis and her 2 Kidd and my parents were out party
Another mini one tomorrow for oh and his parents
Its easier when smaller
I've 11 siblings and 40 nieces and nephews so our house isn't.big enough for um all
Sunscreen needs to be total block at that age
Factor 50 plus
I'm paranoid cos I burn in 10 mins in mild ish Sun
I reckon Simon is the same
He is very pale with blond hair so I'd say he would burn easily too
Needs to be reapplied every 2 hrs or so
And after water
Sophie is adorable. 
Don't blame u for being in love ;-) xxx



Amy llove ur pandas xxx
Thanks for givingout to seizures ;-)
U too Angel Xx 

Still reading xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie it's good they found something u can fix xxx
Pcos isn't curable but is manageable
Diet and weight loss for pcos work wonders for getting preg with it
I have loads of symptoms of it but they won't say I have it.
I have had a scan and they didn't find cysts so won't day yes
But I've read u can still have it.
Not being hypochondriac but I have every symptom nearly
I've read up about it before but a long time ago so I'ma bit hazyXx
It's great they found about bit d and blood sugar.
Once they are under control u will have ur rainbow in no time xxx
They r always reluctant to diagnose it cos it's a bit vague, there isn't a physical test really as far as I know. Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ :muaha: Yay for the answers, boo to pcos! At least it's something that can be managed! FX'd the Dr gets back to you as well!

Laura ~ It's great that Simon gets a few celebrations for his 1st birthday...I love long birthdays! 

Jess ~ The Dr actually gave me a pamphlet with info on sunscreen and the recommended minimum is 30. But def reapply often like Laura said! Diapers.com has free shipping on orders over $50 (easy to spend on baby things) and it's where I found Blue Lizard ;) 

Amy. :dust:

Bethany are you ttc #2 yet?

Lisa how are you?

Jen it's almost Zoey's birthday!!!

TGIF!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel long bdays. Are the best ;-)
I like ur seesaw guys :-D
How's pierce doing? 
Vaccination time again here.
But doc saI'd put um off a Little cos he was sick
It doesn't seem long ago I was saying 6 month break


Jess I forgot you answer
We had cake but Simon didn't
He had some,baby choc pudding
First dessert he has ever had ;-)

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Vaccinations are awful!! Time has gone by quickly, FX'd Simon still does well with them. How many shots (jabs) will he get?

Jess ~ Has Soph had to go in for more vaccines? 

Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

It's the mmr. 
First live vaccine so he must be well for it
Little fairy still not eating properly
Not even close
Vaccines suck but alternative sucks way more xx
How ye doin. 
Ur doing anything for weekend?


----------



## lilesMom

He gets more in a month's time then


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce gets the MMR & chicken pox vaccine in August! My gf's daughter spiked a fever 2 weeks later (they said it's a normal reaction). Get well soon sweet Simon! How are the pets? Does Simon enjoy them (any baby ferrets?)?

Hola ladies! DH skyped yesterday and P tried giving him a ball through the screen...too sweet! I miss that man! Oh and my SIL didn't get that time share, but she hasn't booked her flights either? :shrug: SIL Alley where are you! My DH said I need to be nice since she is trying to sell our boathouse for us :ughh:


----------



## lilesMom

Ummaybe sil is postponing her visit ;-)
Such a pity hee hee
I'm tired today
Simon is teething mad so our sleep is suffering 
Xxx 
So cute p giving the ball.
My Nephew tried to pick up as ball on as book o was reading him before
He got cross to the book cos he couldn't pick it up ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope all of you are having a great weekend. 

Sophie is actually behind for 1 set of shots. So we need to get her in by next week to catch up. Having to immunize her scares me, but I know I need to do it. She has been so cranky since those 2 teeth came in. Another thing is that she is constantly on the go. This child never gets tired, she reminds me a lot of Alyssa and Natalie at this age. She is just on the go from the morning until night. I don't know where all of this energy comes from. It has been a struggle to feed Sophia solids, she has never taken to them well. She just doesn't seem to have a huge appetite for the solids, no matter what I give her. I am going to have to discuss this with her doctor. She is growing very well though, but I am just worried about her lack of appetite. She is taking in between 28 and 34 ounces of formula a day. Do you think if I give her 1 less bottle it could help?

Angel, how cute that Pierce was trying to pass his daddy a ball over skype. I am sure you are counting down the days until your dh comes home. Is this the longest he has been gone since you have been married? How is he doing on tummy time? Does he nap during the day? I envy all the parents with babies that nap. I do wish Sophie would slow down a little. 

Laura, so how did Simon enjoy his pudding? I have given Sophie a couple licks here and there of ice cream and she loves it of course. But that is the extent of sweets that she has been exposed to. She has also had yogurt a few times but had a reaction to it. I am actually scared to give her cake for her bday, but I am sure she will only eat a couple bites anyways. She really does have a small appetite so I don't even know how she weighs 25/26 pounds now. Hopefully when I start feeding her less milk her appetite for solids will go up. 

Hi Jen, I am sure you are very very busy preparing for Zoey's 1st bday!! How exciting! How is the little princess doing these days? I hope she is doing much better from when she was sick. I bet she is all over the place and very active. It must be tiring keeping after her all day. 

Leslie :hugs: hon.

Amy, I just saw your charts and temps. They look fantastic. FX for these next couple days that you get an amazing surprise! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I would reduce her milk for a few days
If her appetite doesn't increase u can always up the milk again.
Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Is it the purees that Soph doesn't like? Pierce wasn't a fan of them, so I moved to finger foods and he eats so much better (he's a do it myself kind if baby). The pediatrician said to give him all the fresh fruits he wants, so I wonder if that kind of food would that help her enjoy solids? P loves blueberries (cut them in half) and squishing then eating raspberries...eating is super messy, but it's fun for him! He literally enjoys his food! Ha! And tummy time is still not fun, but naps are a must around here! He takes a morning nap 9-10:45a, then 2-3:30p. I bet Sophia is a great night sleeper though! Good luck with her shots next week! Did your DH find another job?

Laura ~ Pudding sounds yummy, hope he has enjoyed his round two birthday weekend! 

Amy ~ Darn -HPT! Come on shy little bean! :dust:

Leslie ~ Sorry if I missed it, but were you on Clomid this month?


----------



## aaronswoman79

I have a quick question for you ladies. I've been having increase in cm for the last 2 weeks or so, its just clear and almost like lubricant consistency, would a hormonal imbalance cause this? Because I have been feeling like crap lately, to put it mildly. Plus, my cycle has been all over the place since the last 2 pregnancies.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I never caught up...sorry ladies :/

Jess I wish I could answer your question but I'm not sure. I still haven't gotten this mc thing down! You mentioned you have pcos so I am guessing your hormones could definitely be wacky.

Angel no clomid this month...putting everything into RE's hands and my Gyno was the one prescribing clomid. We will see what RE decides after our meeting in two weeks.

Hsg this morning bleh.
Have a good Monday all!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

And sorry Jess my autocorrect changed cm to mc so that meant to say I haven't gotten this cm thing down.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie I hope your HSG is a breeze. I believe Amy & I had different experiences. Mine, I only felt discomfort during the procedure, no real pain. My Dr gave me a panty liner once it was over and I went about my day as usual. I was one of those that fell pg that very month. Hoping your experience is similar. Update when you can xoxo

Amy ~ :dust: 

Jess ~ It's probably your pcos like Leslie said...doesn't it cause irregular cycles. Hope you feel better. 

Laura ~ Did you guys have a nice weekend?

Jen ~ 5 days until Zoey's 1st birthday!! :cake: How do you plan on weaning her from BFing or how long do you plan to nurse?

Bethany ~ Are you still waiting to try for #2.

Lisa ~ :hugs: to trip E!


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Ladies!

Leslie, Hope Im not too late to respond but yes I recommend wearing a liner today. Good luck and I hope that it all goes smooth. Also hope that this does it and helps with you getting pregnant! :)

Angel, too sweet re P trying to give his daddy a ball. :cloud9:

Laura, I really hope Simon feels better as well!!!

Bethany, Jess, Jen, & anyone else Ive missed... :kiss:

Im pretty sure Im out this month so Im just waiting for AF to show. Also leaving for Cali this wed night so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy glad u have a break to look forward to.
Hope ur not out xxx

Angel pretty quiet weekend here 
But fine.
U planning on nursing p for much longer?
Simon prefers finger food too
Hard to find stuff he doesn't choke on at the mo
Stupid reflux 
Any news with you Xx 

Jess I get lots of cm for about a week around ov.
Much more since having Simon
Thinking body takes a long time yo normalised
But could be my thyroid too
I feel it's still low
Must get repeat blood test this week

Love to all xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I think I am in Amy's page with the HSG... Painful and definitely don't ever want it again. Had lots of anxiety during too but it is done and nothing abnormal seen, yay :)

Sorry about possible AF Amy :(
Hope you ladies are having a good day


----------



## mommylov

yay glad that everything is ok Leslie!!! Sorry it was painful though :( Lets now hope that maybe that cleared out some debris that was in there and you get your BFP this month! Thats what did it for me last month. Are you doing IUI this month too?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry it was a painful experience Leslie :hugs: Glad everything looked good, now you know one thing that it isn't!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy no IUI yet. Meeting with the RE on the 17th to discuss our options so everything will start next cycle. I'm really curious the route she will go but I am definitely sure here will be some medications in there. I'm not hopefully about getting pregnant from hsg because of other probable diagnosis but I guess you never know. Is the trigger something you have to go to the doctors office for? The office is 40 min from home and like an hour and fifteen from work. It'll be difficult all this back and forth but I know worth it.
How are you doing over there?? I'm hoping for no AF for you!! So frustrating. When did you stop accu?

Angel that is so cute about pierce trying to give DH a ball over Skype. Remind me which day he comes back? I'm sure you are really looking forward to that! Hopefully SIL will be nowhere in sight!

Jess thanks for the pcos info. Good to know it didn't cause you problems. I did see there is a high risk of miscarriage in first trimester with pcos which I didn't know. Wow on your DH losing weight so fast! Men really can do it much easier! Anything new with Natalie and her appointments?

Laura thanks. I think in the United States they diagnose pcos if you have two of three factors : something shows in US, hormone levels, wacky cycles. I don't have anything on US either. I have almost all symptoms as well!
How is Simon doing this week? He looked so happy in pictures :) I bet he really enjoyed his bday.

Jen is zoeys bday on Saturday? What are your plans? Hope all is well!

Hi Bethany and Lisa! Hope you ladies and little girls are doing well.

AFM mineral oil came in mail and it's much more watery than I expected. This could get messy lol! We will see. Gonna start BD next week at some point, no OPKs this month just HSG and mineral oil so we will see. Meeting with nutritionist on 6/13 also it looks like.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie they seem to be getting to work on helping u fast.
Rhats great Xx
Fx hsg works it's magic first though Xx
Mineral oil sounds good.
U would know it's my ov time. 
I get like a school girl ;-)
Very deprived over here with Simon in the bed with us ;-)
He is much better thanks hon.
Eating more now too which is brilliant 
With pcos diet is really important
Pass on tips to me
I really must cop on!!!! 
Shocking diet last few weeks :blush:
Xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura! Haha about O and feeling deprived! I wish I felt as you do around O time ;) 
I think our diets recently could battle for worst as I have been terrible also. I will definitely send pointers your way after the appointment!
Glad simon is doing well!

Let me ask you ladies a personal opinion. RE said not to use opks but this month they are not monitoring ( they will start after this current cycle) I'm worrying a bit about the idea that if I conceive after HSG I would not know exactly when I ovulated and gaging when AF will be here would be difficult. I have had cycles anywhere from 30-49 days at this point. Any thoughts? I don't want to stress but I think either way it's in my personality to do so ;)


----------



## lilesMom

I'd do them this month. 
ThEn stop when they monitor.
It would prob make u feel better.
U don't have to tell docs hee hee


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie I'd still use OPKs, but I'm also Type A personality :haha: POAS girl, it isn't going to hurt!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies! :eave:

Leslie, I agree with Laura and Angel re OPKs. I would still use them this month since they are not monitoring. BTW, why aren't they monitoring???? Since we don't all O on CD14 its not like we can just rely on mother nature and forgo opk's. We are on a mission here! lol Last time I went to acu was 2 weeks from this past Monday so the Monday before Memorial Day.

Hope you all are doing well :hugs: Im leaving tonight to see my parents in CA and wont be back until Sunday. Hope you all have a great weekend! :)


----------



## lilesMom

Enjoy Amy xxx


----------



## lilesMom

No news here,really.
He is finally eating a lot better thank God
Reflux still a butt pain but much less so ;-)
Hope everyone is,doing well xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy best wishes for your Dad...safe travels! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for Simon's healthy appetite!! Sorry about the reflux.

Jen I can't believe Zoey is almost 1 year old!!! So exciting!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Thanks for the opinions! Still struggling with what I may do. If I start OPKs I would start Monday and I do have four left. Not enough time to buy cheapies but would grab some first response ones or something if I decide to.

Enjoy time with your parents Amy! How's your dad doing? They aren't monitoring yet because I still have not concluded testing/ follow up to even discuss a plan. After the appointment on the 17th the plan will be there then the new cycle is when everything begins. I am impatient also ;) as long as I don't have a crazy long cycle it will be here before we know it!

Yay for almost Friday!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Hope all of you are doing well. I have been so busy here. I am still not 100% sure if Alyssa (my 14 year old) is graduating middle school. So I have been after her everyday about her assignments and its been a hassle. School is over on the 12th, next week. Natalie is finishing the 2nd grade next week as well and we are looking for a private school for her for next year. She started her Risperdal and takes Clonidine at night, we have seen a dramatic improvement so far :happydance:. The poor thing really does need this medicine to function properly in life. Sophie is doing well. Her appetite still isn't too big. She has 2 bottom teeth and I think she is having teething pain. I am assuming her 2 front teeth are going to come out in the next few weeks (hopefully). Sophia is walking pretty good now and almost able to run!! yikes! She has had a major growth spurt (close to 27 lbs) and over 31 inches, so its getting hard to find clothes to fit her, she's quite chunky!! My dh still isn't working. He basically took a 2 month break, but its time for him to get back to work! 

Amy, I hope you have a great time with your parents. I read you are going to test while on your trip. Great idea because you never know, you might have a shy bean. Sending you lots of :hugs: and a safe and happy trip! 

Laura, so glad Simon is starting to eat more. Sophie has never been a huge eater. I don't even know how it is she weighs as much as she does, scary to know that if she ate more she would probably be heavier. She is such a handful right now, keeps me very busy. Is Simon drinking whole milk yet or are you doing to hold off for a while?

Lisa, hope you and Elena are doing great! I miss your update about Elena. Hope everything is going great with you and your family. :hugs:

Leslie big :hugs: to you. So glad your hsg came out great. I always look for your updates on here. :flower:

Angel, how are you and Pierce? I am sure you are eagerly awaiting your dh's return. How long is he staying when he comes back? I know that you and Simon Skype with him, but I am sure he will be astonished when he sees Simon in person and sees what a big boy he is. :hugs: to you and that adorable little boy!!

Jen, I am so excited for Zoey's upcoming bday! Hopefully you will be able to post some pics from her bday party. How are you and Zoey doing lately? I bet she has you very very busy!

Love you ladies!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hehehe...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

Glad meds are helping Jess xxx
No cows milk here yet.but he does have little bits of yoghurt and seems ok now 
Still on comfort formula for foreseeable future
Hope school turns out ok for A xxx

Angel love the pic


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Soph & P are the same size! Were you able to get her in for her shots this week? Do you still put rice in her milk? I just love how cuddly Pierce is, so I imagine Sophia is the same. And I can't believe she is nearly running, she is keeping up with her sisters! Hurray for Natalie's meds working and FX'd A eeks out of middle school this year! :flow: You are going to be spoiled with your DH being around so much! Does your Mom live close by? I often wish my parents were a little closer so I could leave P with them (like my sister has done with her kids). 

I'm on CD12, I'm tempted to poas just because it's all I did for a year! :haha: meanwhile, I've another clogged duct...I think I forgot to alternate nursing last night-ouch!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel. Ouch
Hope it's better soon Xx
Very painfull


----------



## lilesMom

I have Simon on his cot for first night in months
Its right beside me. I can see him and tough him
But I can't sleep cos I'm not cuddling him
Sad!!!!!
I know he us getting uncomfortable in bed
Too cramped and hot but I miss him!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Aww :hugs: Laura. You can always cuddle with your OH, I bet he'd love it :bunny: So you'll have one more year of Carer's pay, is there something that starts after that ends?


----------



## lilesMom

1yr and 4 months ;-)
Hopefully should get carers,allowance after that.
The on I'm on now is carers benefit
My job is open for me after those 2 yrs
But prob not with the other one.
Chance I might not get it
But I really should 
How ye doin Xx
Munchkin back in beside meb
Baby steps ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, me, my mom and brothers all live very close by, once city away actually. But believe it or not I have not seen my older brother since Sophia was 2 weeks old. He actually made quite a bit of trouble the last time he came over. Imagine that, after the ordeal I went through with Sophia in the NICU he came over and insulted everybody in the house including my husband and made me cry. So I haven't seen him since. He seems to have a grudge against everybody who is somewhat happy. My mom is the only one who tolerates him, but then again he is her son and she feels bad for him because he is almost 41 and no where getting married or having kids. I haven't been able to get an appointment for Sophie's shots believe it or not, the doc is booked and it is hell getting an appointment so hopefully I can get her in next week. And believe it or not the appointment line is always busy and we have waited up to 2 hours (no joke) just to try and get through and we can't. This is for the new insurance we were given through "obamacare". This problem is new for us and quite annoying. Pierce does look so cuddly in his pics. I am not quite able to cuddle Sophia, she never sits still and when she does she is still very fidgety. So far I have noticed she is not very affectionate, I have read that some babies start giving affection a little older so hopefully that will be the case. I am very affectionate by nature so I am thinking maybe she is just a late bloomer (hopefully) or maybe she just won't be very affectionate. Another thing is even though she is almost 27 lbs. she does look big but she seems to hide her weight well. lol. Hopefully that works to her benefit when she grows up if she happens to carry a few extra pounds lol. She is very tall too and is very active so maybe that is why she looks lean to me. I am not too sure if you mentioned Angel, but is your dh coming home soon? Have any special plans for when he comes back?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, ouch about the clogged duct. That is one thing I have never experienced due to lack of milk production but it sounds very painful. Hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I have the same issue when Sophie is in her crib. I got so use to her sleeping in between dh and I that even when she actually actually stays asleep in her crib I always find an excuse to get her back in the bed. hehe. I have this fear that something will happen to her in her crib. Some of the fear is warranted because there have been times she has waken up in the middle or the night and stands up half asleep and is in danger of banging her head, and she has had her share of head bangs. How is Simon doing these days. Is he doing Physical Therapy? How is he doing in his stander? I am trying to give Sophia regular formula (the one with lactose) and it looks like I might have to switch back over to sensitive again because she has been very cranky, gassy, and diarrhea. It sucks because I was hoping to start her on whole milk or goats milk soon, but it looks like she might not be ready. I just hope this milk issue will go away as she gets older.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, haven't heard from you in a while. Hope you and beautiful Elena are doing great. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, hope you enjoy your time with your family. Does your brother live in Cali also? Hope your dad gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: Leslie. Hope this cycle brings you good news hon. How are you and your dh doing?


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Jess xxx
Im afraid Simon will start seizures again, choke from reflux 
Or bang his head or suffocate
No wonder I brought him back in ;-)
He sleeps on a wedge and keeps rolling off it to side and,banging his head
If he falls to left he can pushe back
But if he falls to right he can't so....
I thunk cot is for when I'm awake just in case
After seeing how smiley and cuddly he was when I brought him back to bed.
We still not had vaccine for a yr, cos he isn't better
Heating to doc again now
His big toe is completely red
Think infection from his nail 
God ur insurance thing sounds very frustrating xxx
Simon is doing well at physio
Using his stander twice a day now
40 mins,and 20 mins.
He is much stronger and more in control of his body.
Thanks for asking xxx 
Hope all's well with ye xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot as regards milk I'm not worried
U can live perfectly without it ;-)
I'm not gonna try switch for at least 6 months more
He does have tiny bit yoghurt and cheese now
Seems ok on it now
But hard to tell guys reflux is so crappy
Gonna try motilium for him
Rambling sorry ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura how sweet you ended up snuggling with Simon! You really do have a lot to consider regarding him sleeping, so why not tuck him where he is the safest (aka next to you)! He is doing so well in his stander! Good job Momma! As for food, you have to do what is best for Simon and his reflux. I thought cow's milk was more for them to keep up calories & protein, both can be found in other foods, right? If so, they really can go without. Pierce loves Greek yogurt...we share a container every night. As for nursing, I want to wean at 1 year old. I've read the hardest one is going to be the night nursing, so I'm not looking forward to it. My goal is to be done done by Black Friday (Nov). 

Jess ~ Sorry to hear about your brother, that's sad. I've 2 older brothers and we aren't close. I think it's mostly because we lead very different lifestyles, don't have the same interests...c'est la vie! :flow: I can't believe its so hard to get Soph in for her shots! Can you switch offices? 

Got to run! AV guy is here...having new TV's installed/mounted for my DH for Father's Day!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Very smart Father's Day gift Angel. Men love their tv's! I never thought about getting dh that, thanks for the idea!


----------



## aaronswoman79

You are doing such a great job Laura! You do everything in your power to protect your baby. How great that Simon spends so much time in his stander. You are right about them being just fine without the milk. :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I've given up on cot again.
We like snuggling anyway
Would like to cuddle,oh too but...cest la vie 
Aw nice pressie
I'm stumped for my dad and oh ;-)
My niece,kept,night feeds for ages after day weaning
Go at a pace ye can both live with
She was very glad recently she still feeds him
He was sick and all he would have was Boob :-D


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> You are doing such a great job Laura! You do everything in your power to protect your baby. How great that Simon spends so much time in his stander. You are right about them being just fine without the milk. :flower:

Thanks,jess xxx
How r u,and urs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jen hope bday party is fab xxx,


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> Angel I've given up on cot again.
> We like snuggling anyway
> Would like to cuddle,oh too but...cest la vie
> Aw nice pressie
> I'm stumped for my dad and oh ;-)
> My niece,kept,night feeds for ages after day weaning
> Go at a pace ye can both live with
> She was very glad recently she still feeds him
> He was sick and all he would have was Boob :-D

Thank you for the insight on weaning. The lactation consultants here help you get started, are super encouraging, even make house calls, but they're of no use when it comes to stopping! :dohh: I won't be in a rush as you've suggested. And sleeping cuddles are great! My DH says he is going to be sure Pierce gets back in his crib in HIS room all night...noooo! 

Jess ~ Father's Day is tricky. It's DH's 1st so I'm trying to do things he will remember :thumbsup: I also got him iconic Father's Day gifts a tie, a wallet and a Dad coffee mug! 

TGIF! 

Leslie ~ Did you decide to use OPKs or not?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ :cake: It's almost Zoey's birthday! Can't believe it's been a year! :cake:


----------



## jen435

hey ladies! so skorry ive been reading but not able to write. im in rush now too. thabk you! angel arent clotting ducts horridable? mine ate both clotted :( going on two weeks now. my emotions are a rollercoaster too. did urs come out? angel jess is so dead on weaning slowly is best. its painful emotional for both baby and mom. youll see. i cant get zoey to take anything in her straw cup besides water. good for her teeth but need her to like almond milk. laura your super mom just like all the mommys here! but youve overcome so many obsticals this past year. im so proud of you and simons accomplishments! u cuddle that sweet handsome baby in ur bed as long as u need :) mommy keep there childs temp perfect heartbeat regulated at birth so even now its best xxxx jess i hope u get that appt for sophia! sounds like the obamacare is rough ins to use??? we missed the cutoff to apply but im thinking maybe its a good thing we kept our plan even though its extremely expensive (600 month for dh n i).

bethany how are u? thank u for rs advice :)

amy and leslie im still praying that each passing month will be it for you!! :hugs:

lisa how are you? i love all the pictures of u and elena!! how. is she?
angel love your dh gifts!! i hopefully work june 16 so plan to take $20 and get dh a gift from zoey. :)


----------



## jen435

have to go pump and prepare zoeys party location. its a gorgeou day! i hope my boobs dont hurt all day i cant stand anything on them. plus i feel like af is going to be here any minute :/


----------



## lilesMom

Have fun Jess
Happy bday zoey xxx
Hope it's all fab Xx,
Hope it boobs feel better
Be careful of mastitis hon Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Have fun today Jen! And both ta ta's clogged is a double ouchie! Mine breaks within 24 hours...I just nurse P more often! Do be careful of mastitis! Does pumping feel like extra work? When did you start Zoey on almond milk, is she allergic to cow's milk? *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOEY!*

:wave: Laura! :wave: Jess!

Hope things are ok with your parents Amy! 

Leslie FX'd you catch the eggy this month! 

Kisses to the girls Bethany & Lisa.


----------



## aaronswoman79

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ZOEY!!! Hope the birthday party is wonderful Jen. Big :hugs: and ouch to the plugged ducts, hope get better soon. 

Hope all of u are having a wonderful weekend! :hugs: to all of u!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi ladies. 
Happy weekend to ye xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess so glad Natalie is responding to medication! Is she also seeing a psychologist? DH and I are doing pretty good thanks. Regular trials and tribulations of ttc. Can't wait until we get more help so there's less stress!

Laura glad Simon is doing well and understand your worry. Being a mother in General is a worry but I can't imagine what what you are going through.

Angel what a great present for DH for Father's Day! I am sure he will love it. He is back soon, right? When exactly? I'm sure you and pierce are so happy for his return!

Jen happy belated bday to Zoey! Hope you all enjoyed her day. A year goes by so fast

Amy hope you enjoyed time with your family! 

AFM decided no on OPKs. I thought about how wacky and stressful they could be. We also tried to bd with mineral oil to see how it went and it was painful. I'm so done with it all. DH and I are gonna bd with regular lube this cycle and bd when we'd like and our work schedules allow. I truly hope IUI is the plan because the stress and pain need to go.
Still eating healthy and trying to exercise more and not enjoying it haha. Hopefully the scale will show results soon so I'm more motivated..only .9 of a pound in a week.

Have a good week ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!!

Happy Birthday Zoey!!!

Leslie, I really hope the IUI works for you too dear!

So sorry have to get back to work but I wanted to say hi to you all. I hope that everyone is doing well!!! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie great plan yo relax and give yourself a break
U will still be in with good chance of bfp 
But with security of iui plan 
Fx for u xxx
Well done in diet and exercise


Amy hi xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Internet shop.
Hurray adult food cupboards were bare ;-)
Simon's never is even though he is Stoll refusing food
He has 3 proper teeth and 2 spikes through now
Think he may need scope to find out why he is choking.
Hosp appointment on 18 so will know more Then 

Hope all's well girls.

He got shots today.
Didn't even grumble the dote


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ So good that you are taking a break from OPKs. I imagine the break will do you some good. And ouch, sorry the mineral oil didn't work!

Amy ~ how are the parental units?

Laura ~ What a brave little fella not fussing over his shots! Sorry he is still having a hard time eating, I pray you get answers on the 18th! 

AFM ~ my DH should be home at the end of the month...it won't get here fast enough! 

Hugs to you all! Hope Zoey had an amazing birthday!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurry up dh xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can you believe Pierce is 10 months and still isn't crawling? He pulls up (to his knees), he gets up on his hands and knees and rocks, but doesn't crawl. I'm not in a rush of course, but this pork chop isn't budging! Maybe he is waiting for his daddy! 

How is everyone? Any new developments? Anyone heard from Bethany? I wonder if she has started ttc #2?? How is Tash?

Mwah! It's Hump Day!


----------



## mommylov

10 months!!?!?! Crazy!!!!!!!! I think hes waiting for his daddy too ;)

Lots of love to you ladies!!!!!

Bethanyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....:kiss:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm going to actually literally have a hump day!:haha::sex:

Hope everyone is well.
Would be great if pierce waited for his dad to crawl. I'm sure your dh would love seeing that milestone!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy are you not temping? I need to check your journal!

Leslie'~ :rofl: you just took hump day to a whole new level!!

:wave: Jess. School out yet? 

Mwah ladies xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Sorry I have been absent for so long! I am so so busy. First let me start off by saying I have been trying to keep up with all of you. 

Angel, let me tell you that Pierce rocking back and forth is a fantastic sign. It doesn't really matter when he actually reaches the milestone of crawling. The fact that he is rocking back in forth means that he is very very close to crawling. I have to agree with Amy, he is definitely waiting for his daddy. Sophie did the exact same thing before she crawled, she use to rock back and forth! Some babies take a bit longer to reach those milestones but when they do, they master them quicker than those who reached them sooner (if that makes any sense), that is how Natalie was and she started walking at 13.5 months but when she started walking she graduated to running very very quickly! Sophie is still walking wobbly and she keeps me on my toes because she attempts to run and eventually ends up falling or banging against the wall.. ouch! I just read that your dh is coming home soon! i am sure you and Pierce are very very excited!

Laura! How are u and Simon? I hope you can post some pics of Simon very soon. Btw, I have been researching a lot. And I am going to try Goat's milk for Sophie. I have read that many babies do excellent on it, so hopefully Sophie will be able to handle it! If not, there are other alternative so I'm not going to fret about it! :thumbup:

Lisa! I hope u and Elena are doing great! Miss you lots hon!

Jen, hope Zoey had a fantastic bday!! Hopefully you can update me on how it went soon!

Amy, I'm going to check your thread to see how this cycle is going. Hope everything is going good with you and your dh!

Leslie, also keeping up with you. Have you in my thoughts and prayers!

AFM, Alyssa is graduating tomorrow. Been busy preparing for her graduation. I am very surprised she is graduating but also very happy. I am definitely going to get her evaluated before she starts next year because High School is much more difficult and I want to find out exactly what is going on with her (she is possible ADD inattentive type). And if everything is fine we will help prepare her for High School.


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: chicas! 

Yay for A getting to graduate Jess! Hope you all have a great time!

I'm dress shopping and I simply hate it! My boobs are still a D cup and I don't know how to outfit them :dohh: My niece graduates preschool tomorrow and it's at the Jewish Community Center. I've no clue how smart to dress (can't say that I know what's too much or too little). Leslie any major do's or don'ts I should be aware of regarding attire and etiquette? I can always wing it if need be!


----------



## lilesMom

[QUOTEgeo4angel;32934553]Can you believe Pierce is 10 months and still isn't crawling? He pulls up (to his knees), he gets up on his hands and knees and rocks, but doesn't crawl. I'm not in a rush of course, but this pork chop isn't budging! Maybe he is waiting for his daddy! 

How is everyone? Any new developments? Anyone heard from Bethany? I wonder if she has started ttc #2?? How is Tash?

Mwah! It's Hump Day![/QUOTE]

If he gets up on hands and knees, he will likely just take off one day ;-)
Some kids skip crawling and go straight to walking
It would be cool if dad got to see the first too xxx 
Tash seems well from fb ;-)
Knitting away mad, some lovely stuff
Beyahmy posts lots of travel stuff
And lovely pics of her and Lorelei


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hope it was a happy hump day ;-)

Jess glad a got to graduate xxx

Angel. I didn't like my milky boobs size
Felt huge.
Is p goin too.
Do u need to feed in dress?
Hard to shop for alright
Maybe a dress with wrap over style top u could pop a Boob out of discreetly ;-)

Play therapist was down today.
She was so happy with him
She said he has cone on so well in very short time
She said I was a gem of a Mom
;-) proud Laura hee hee


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for Simon! He has the greatest Mommy! You've every right to be proud Laura! And oh shoot! I forgot about needing a dress to be able to nurse Pierce :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Whoops sorry for adding to dress finding woes ;-)
Hope u find something fab


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, that must have felt awesome when the therapist told you that. You are a great mama, that is for sure! Simon is going to grow up to be a big strong boy thanks to you and of course because Simon is already big and strong!! :hugs:

Angel, sorry about the dress troubles. I am sure its hard to find a dress that fits properly because you are breast feeding, hence larger breasts! And a D cup, that is impressive! My breasts never grew at all when I attempted to breast feed :growlmad: lol. Then again I had problems with insufficiency. I can just picture Simon rocking back and forth in a crawling position, so cute! I would love to see a recent pic of him. I have a bunch of recent pics of Sophie from our Nikon camera, I will upload some of them soon.

Alyssa's graduation went good today. It kind of stung because I didn't realize what a high achieving school she went to. Tons of straight A students. And I had to beg her to even bring home C's :nope:. The teachers as well as Aaron and I are stumped, every year the school districts do a series of tests to see how proficient the kids are in English and Math. Alyssa always scores at the top for her school. She has even scored perfect on them (and that's not easy to do). Her grades in no way match her abilities so we are going to have her tested this summer before she starts high school because I am almost certain something isn't right. I got a chance to observe her around her peers today and she definitely stands out as extremely socially awkward. Something just doesn't add up here. I am not sure but it looks almost like she shows signs of some type of social disorder, extreme extreme shyness, can't look at people in the eye and cannot socialize with people she doesn't know. I don't think she has Aspergers because she can actually look us dead in the eye (which at times has made me a tad bit uncomfortable) kind of like a deer in headlights. I think I mentioned to you ladies that Aly use to suffer from something called Selective Mutism. But today I came to the realization that this might be something more than just shyness. I thought she outgrew the Mutism but there is still something wrong. She is so smart yet she doesn't ever pick up on sarcasm and other things. Its hard to explain. I am going to get a referral (thats if I can ever get through to make an appointment, and if I ever receive her medical cards!!) and take her to a doctor that specializes in Autism Spectrum Disorders and ADD. I don't think she is Autistic but just to rule it out just in case there is something there that I overlooked. 

Anyways, Natalie is doing a little better. Hopefully things continue to improve. She is on 2 medications right now that seem to be helping. Sophia is all over the place, extremely active and accident prone. Poor thing has hit her head quite a bit, even with me right on top of her and near her all the time! She is very impulsive and tries to run instead of walk and she will trip over her legs. 

Any plans for the weekend ladies?


----------



## lilesMom

On the run again. 
Just catching up.

Xxx to all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy Friday ladies!

Have to go to work but wanted to answer you quick Angel. By the way I've have D cups for awhile so I feel your pain...wrap dress like Laura said sounds like a great idea. There are different subtypes in the Jewish religion. For example , I am reform so not as strict regarding certain things. Depending on that there is sometimes an issue with wearing sleeveless and women often wear sweaters or wraps to cover their shoulders. I don't know if that would be the case in a community center though. Other than that stick to boobies not hanging out and no very short skirts. Don't know if that's much help!

Hope everyone has a good Friday! I'm very happy for the weekend and at least sleeping in a bit more.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thanks Leslie. I ended up with a maxi skirt/top combo. I did change tops just in case my tank top was a no-no...I over thought it, as usual. Was a great day for a graduation, the kids were too cute!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Angel, I am glad the graduation went well. Just imagine, Pierce will be a school boy some day! Did Pierce attend the even as well? How is he around strangers? Shy or outgoing? Sophia gets very serious and observes people. She seems shy so far. I remember being quite shy as a child as well. I am sure you are counting the days until your dh comes home. Then comes Pierce's 1st bday!

Leslie how are u? :hugs:

Hi Amy! Thinking of you hon! :hugs:

Laura, hope you and Simon are doing good. :hugs:

Hope all of you have a splendid weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Higuys xxx
glad grad sent well
I overthink things like that too Xx

Jess how ye doin hon. 
Hope all's well xxx

My thyroid has gone a little hyper now 
Apart from feeling too hot and less sleep
Its actually nice to have energy for a change ;-)

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ I hope Alyssa is just in an awkward phase...maybe an extension of her mutism? If not, FX'd for a quick & easy diagnosis! I'm shocked your girls insurance cards didn't all come in at the same time, what a mess! How did Soph's shots go? 

Laura ~ Yay thyroid, right? I don't know much about it other than my sister had to have a cysts biopsied (totally fine). I also have a gf who has problems with hers that causes her to struggle losing weight. Amazing how such a small part of the human body can be responsible for so much! Enjoy the energy...how's that baby boy? What do you do for his food now? (Also a bit late of a response, but the Carer's pay is so interesting. I pray you get to stay home with him until you are ready to go back to work.) 

Happy Saturday!


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Angel 
Yeah it's crazy how much thyroid can affect.
It controls metabolism in every.cell of ur body
So can affect everything
My.liver is getting better rverybblood test
Heading near ish to normal now. Hurray.
Cholesterol is within. 3 of normal. 
So all heading right way.

Simon is offered puree 3 times a day now.
It has to be first foods consistency again
Sometimes he manages it
Sonwyimes not.
Hevis eating enough to hold his weight but very little
Its more his 20 oz of milk doing that
Good food today. He ate some brekkie.
No lunch and pretty decent supper
Very little choking too which is always good.
Hopefully get some help in hospital on Wed.
Speech and Lang therapist said last bout of seizures may be the cause.


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry phone bonkers
Posted not to lose it.
Hope not seizures fault hoping worsening of reflux and new med might fix it

Hows p doin x
Nearly dh home time.
Hope it goes fast
Someyines last bit crawls cos it feels close but far ;-)

Heading to kite flying, bouncy castle, family day thing tomorrow.
Should be fun
Getting easier to take munchkin places cos he enjoys them now

Xxx to all.


----------



## xoxo4angel

I wondered if you had to go back to purees. Is he just having trouble swallowing? I too pray it's just the reflux. And I think it's great he enjoys going out...tomorrow's events sound fun, I'll be right over :haha: And you are right, the closer my DH's return dates is, the longer my days seem! 

xoxo ladies! I am trying to carefully diet to drop this stubborn stubborn 10lbs that I can't shake! It's frustrating b/c nursing I can't go full on diet...I want to try a cleanse, but can't. Ughh.


----------



## Storked

<3 you ladies


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I forgot is your dh coming home at the end of this month or in July? How is Pierce doing? 

Laura, isn't it fun when they start to enjoy going out? Sophie hates being at home, and if we are at home she spends the whole day walking through the house seeing what she can get her hands on. I have to be so careful with her because every single thing goes to her mouth. Simon has 3 teeth now, correct? Sophie still just has her bottom teeth. Looks like she is going to spend her 1st bday without any front teeth. hehe. Your day with Simon sounds like so much fun. I bet he gets tons of attention from people!

Love to all you ladies! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

angel65211 said:

> I wondered if you had to go back to purees. Is he just having trouble swallowing? I too pray it's just the reflux. And I think it's great he enjoys going out...tomorrow's events sound fun, I'll be right over :haha: And you are right, the closer my DH's return dates is, the longer my days seem!
> 
> xoxo ladies! I am trying to carefully diet to drop this stubborn stubborn 10lbs that I can't shake! It's frustrating b/c nursing I can't go full on diet...I want to try a cleanse, but can't. Ughh.

Yeah food is sticking in his throat 
So he chokes on um.
He is getting slightly better 
I'm thinking he was inflamed from reflux from constipation
If that makes sense how I typed it ;-)
We got simon face painted like a tiger today
Uber cute. 
Il try add pic in a sec

Hurry up home dh xxx
P would be doing the cleanse with u.
;-) not good.


----------



## lilesMom

Storked said:


> <3 you ladies

Back at u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hey xxx
He has 3
teeth and 2 spikes, so they shouldn't be far away
My mom counts spikes through as teeth but I don't
She might surprise u by waking up with um any day :-D
Simon gets bored if he doesn't get out some bit
Even if it's just down our field ;-)
He got heaps of attention today as a tiger ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

Can't put up pic. Dumb phone


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope all of you are doing great! Sophia is turning 1 in five days, on Saturday June 21st! Her birthday also happens to fall on the first day of summer! I haven't even planned what I will do yet. So I will probably just have a little party with family. Maybe take her to the zoo and have a little cake. Hope all of you have a great week. :flower:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello ladies..sorry u have been MIA! I did go to the nurtitionist Friday and my diet is completely changed. It's more of a blood sugar diet which I guess I need. Apparently when I'm eating healthy I'm not eating enough carbs with meals and I'm crashing. She is concerned out how this probably affected my last pregnancy and these blood sugar issues could have definitely been part of the miscarriage. It really stinks but what can I do except move forward. Meal planning is a huge part right now. It took me forever to get my meals together for work today and unfortunately I now don't have time to respond. I'm still thinking of you all!
RE appointment tomorrow for answers..yay!!

How is everyone doing? Amy where are you in your cycle?
Have a great week all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Wow Jess is it already time for Soph's birthday! :cake: The zoo sounds nice, all the girls can enjoy it! 

*I dread the MMR vaccine at the 1 year check up! You'd think by now they'd have an alternative method for vaccinating babies...needles seem so primitive! Ouch!

Leslie ~ I hope your new diet becomes an easy adjustment and leads you to your BFP! Let us know what the RE says!

Laura ~ Darn phone...I wanted to see Simon's tiger face! As for eating I understand what you mean. I'm glad it seems to be improving. Simon is as successful as he is because he has a great mommy! Hope the appt on Weds goes well!

:wave: ladies! 

I'm meeting some gf's at the zoo this morning...trying to beat the heat! :coolio:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess ur bday plan sounds lovely Xx 
Enjoy :-D 

Leslie the planning and meals will become second nature to u in.a bit
And won't be so much effort Xx
Best of luck with appointment xxx

We just went to river with our dog
So nice
He is conked now, waiting in the car with him, again :-D

Angel enjoy the zoo Xx 
Thinking I might take Simon to the beach some day this week
Iys fab ;-)


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies! How is everyone doing?? Im sorry I haven't been in here much.. work has been kicking my butt and I have other things going on :( Ill try and come back and properly catch up. Love to you all!!!

Leslie, how did it go with the RE?


----------



## lilesMom

We miss u Amy Xx
Hope ur ok and not too busy Xx
Hope u escape cz ;-) xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Popping by quick and apologizing that I've been neglecting everyone!
Here's the plan: monitoring with ultra and bloodwork to make sure my lining and follicles are good. Once at a certain point we will do clomid and ultrasound around day 12. Trigger shot once closer to ovulation and everything looking good then two IUIs back to back days.
I was also diagnosed with pcos. Good news is fasting blood sugar did not show risk for gestational diabetes. Of course have to still keep diet under control
If I don't have my period by the 30th ( day 36) I will go for ultrasound and they may give me something to make my period start based on what they see. 3-4 rounds of IUI and if that doesn't work will sit down to chat about options. Success rate is 20% with IUI... I thought higher for some reason.
Amy please give me any thoughts and info on IUI. It's so hard for me to be hopeful even with this!
Will stop being neglectful soon. <3 you all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Oh and spoke with my supervisor who was amazing about it all!


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, that is an EXCELLENT plan! To be diagnosed with PCOS is actually a good thing considering. At least they now know whats wrong and you can be treated for it. As for IUI's, the NORMAL pregnancy rate for women without any kind of issue is 25%. Hard to believe since it seems like people get pregnant so easy but you really only have a 1 in 4 shot every month without issues. There are so many women on here with PCOS who have done the same thing you are talking about doing and have healthy LO's. I'm really hopeful for you and think that this is actually a great step in the right direction! 

Hello lovely ladies! :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy! Miss you hon! I'm gonna check out your thread to see how things are going.

Leslie, sounds like you have everything planned out this cycle. I have pcos so I feel for what you are going through. Like Amy said, at least they are finding the underlying issues so they can take care of them. Great news that your sugar is normal. 

Hi Angel! Hope you are Pierce are have a great week. :hugs:

Laura, hope you and Simon are doing good hon. How is he eating lately? How is his reflux? Anything new going on? :hugs:

AFM, I have been having a lot of health issues since I gave birth to Sophie. Because she came out so quickly (in 2 pushes) I actually had damage to my pelvic region. I have a pelvic prolapse, mainly because I had 2 consecutive pregnancies. The pregnancy I mc at 19 weeks and only 2 months break and got pregnant again and the traumatic child birth. Its horrific having a prolapse, constant pressure and pain. I never thought about what so many pregnancies would do to my body. Coupled with the fact that is have been virtually impossible for me to lose weight no matter what I do (I wonder if my stressful life and insomnia is stopping me from being able to drop weight). 

In other news, Sophia is turning 1 on Saturday (3 days away). So I am super excited!

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## lilesMom

Rushing as usual.
Hosp in morn.
Doc and chemist.this eve
We r both wrecked, toomuch car andwaitjng rooms in this heat
we r having fab weather ;-) 
Starting losec now and getting videofluroscopy done to check swallow etc
So at least thru r finally doing something 
Slow but at last ;-)
Love to all 
My brain is a bit fried 
Thyroid went slightly hyper.
Now meds decreased again by half the previous increase
Think they r decreased.too much. 
I feel s bit sluggy again ;-)

Leslie great plan Xx 
Fx for u 
Glad it not at higher risk of gd 


Jess Hope u feel better soon xxx

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!!

Amy, so glad that your iui went good! Thinking about you everyday hon!

Laura, glad that Simon is getting good healthcare! I'm thinking things might be better in Ireland! Maybe I should move there. hehe. I see that you are feeling very tired, make sure you get adequate rest hon. And make sure your thyroid is ok. :flower:

Leslie.. :hugs:

Angel, is your dh back? Either he is back or you are getting ready for his arrival. Either way, big :hugs:!!

Lisa, :hugs: to you are Elena. Miss you hon!

Hi Jen and Zoey!!

Afm, looking into what where to take Sophie for her bday! I was thinking about a surprise trip to Disneyland, but I should have planned it a way long time ago. So I definitely don't have enough time for that. Maybe I will take her to the beach again and some kid friendly place? Gosh, I shouldn't have waited so long. So, she is definitely not getting her front teeth anytime soon. I have never really given her any sweets, except for the occasional bites of ice cream and yogurt so I was thinking about making Sophie a homemade, organic, gluten free cheesecake?? I am pretty good at making cheesecake from scratch and I really don't trust the other ones they sell, plus it would work great for her lack of teeth. hehe. She still chokes fairly easily with dryish food and cake can be quite dry. 

Anyways, anything new going on with you ladies or the babies?


----------



## xoxo4angel

My niece & Mom came here to the beach. I'm so glad they are here, I've been super sick <~~yes, in June! I'm blaming the germy kids at the zoo. I woke Tuesday feeling like crud! Fever, stuffy head & sore throat. Just wanted you guys to know I'm keeping up on here. So many exciting things going on...

Amy Throwing a bucket full of :dust: your way!

Leslie Everything with the IUI sounds great! FX'd you fall in that 20-25% success category!

Jess Cannot believe baby girl is turning 1!! Amazing! Disney sounds like so much fun. I can't wait to take Pierce, he loves his stuffed Mickey! Will you have surgery to fix the prolapse? Do you want more babies? 

Jen, Lisa & Bethany ~ :friends:

Laura So glad there is forward progress being made regarding Simon. Get your rest, sounds like your thyroid is wearing you out!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I don't think I can have any more children Angel. I would have liked to try for a boy, but I have been through 4 pregnancies and it has taken its toll on my body. Maybe and this is a big maybe if I could get my health back, but I don't even have any time to take care of myself, and I am scared to see what another pregnancy would do to my body. I love Sophie so very much, but the pregnancy and birth really changed my body. I didn't think about all of this after my mc, I thought I would just bounce back and the my pregnancy with Sophie would be a breeze. I didn't take into account that I miscarried just about half way through my pregnancy. :nope: And only gave my body 2 months to rest. I am going to see a Gynecologist to see what I can do about my issues and also a doctor to test my thyroid and also to see if I have Crohn's as well as ibs. It sucks having health issues when you have 3 kids to take care of. 

So sorry about you getting sick Angel. Glad that your mom and niece came to visit you. How close to the beach do you live? Btw, there are some nasty viruses going around here too. Part of the reason I went to the emergency room yesterday morning was because I started getting the chills and my heart rate was up. I was terrified I could have a bowel obstruction or something else going on (I have terrible case of ibs, possibly Crohn's). Are you starting to feel better today? How long are your mom and niece staying for?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess 
Our Healthcare is a bit weird
It's good but.I gotta push and repeatedly ask for everything
Waiting lists can be really long too
But once it seen and get diagnosis they keep on top of it
Mostly 
our house next door is for sale
We could be neighbours
Cheese cake sounds yum xxx
Hopefully you get seEn by doc soon and get sorted x


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Angel xxx
Argh germs.
Hope u feel better soon hon xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh cheesecake does sound delish Jess! Sorry you are struggling with your health. My cousin has a prolapsed uterus...she was going in for a hysterectomy consult and found out she was pregnant! So she now has a 14 year old and a 1 year old. She recently said she wants another. Amazing what the body can do! And precipitous deliveries are eeek, so painful and so taxing, the memory makes me cringe! On a bright note, my niece is here until Monday. We are only a couple miles from the beach, so it's über convenient. It's just too hot for me personally (94 with heat index +105). 

Laura ~ All of us girls could pitch in and have a vacation home next to you...we could split it like a time share! :cloud9: I never get to our lake place, but could def see me jetting across the pond a couple of times a year bound for Ireland! :plane: How'd things go today? 

I'm not feeling 100% today, but have resolved to power through and entertain the fam. Loading up on water and fruits! 

Amy ~ another bucket coming your way :dust:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ My brother has Chrons, specialized diet is the key to a healthy gut. He already had to have surgery to remove inflamed intestines/colon. Pretty serious disease. You should be tested for Celiac's too. It plays havoc on the intestinal tract! FX'd they find the problem!


----------



## mommylov

Jess Im so sorry to hear that you arent feeling well. Im not familiar with anything that you are going through and wish I had some words of wisdom for you since you do for me. :( I hope that your Gyn can figure out whats going on and that IF you want/decide to you are able to try for a boy. :flower:

Angel, yay for family coming to visit. Family + beach = wonderful!!!! Hope you guys had a great time. Boo to you being sick though!!! Dang germy zoo kids hahahha Feel better soon hun and sending heaps of healing dust to you! :dust:

Laura, how are you doing hun?? How's Simon doing? 

Bethany, where you beeeeeeeeeeeeee????? Miss you!!!!!

Jen, hope things are well with Zoey! Did you say that you got a new job a while ago? Forgive my lack of memory. :oops:

Leslie, I'm honestly so optimistic for you. I think that have a great handle on everything and that your rainbow baby is just around the corner. :dust:

:wave: and love to you all and anyone Ive missed!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel. That would be brilliant ( holiday home) 
I'd say it would be cheap. 
They t trying to sell if for years ;-)
Glad if a bit better, hope vit c from fruit kicks in soon xxx
He is,very squirmy with tummy but has eaten a good bit today
So fx ;-)
He was down more weight yest but only a kg overall


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Amy Xx
Sending lots of sticky bean vibes to u ;-) xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Nothing like starting the day out with some strawberry jam in my hair! #babieslovetoast <~~haha!

So what does one do with a 17 year old girl when it's rainy out? :rain:

Edit: :dohh: We go shopping!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies happy Friday!! Sorry to not be on here much. I am hoping to catch up soon but I am thinking of you all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Can't believe Sophia will be 1 tomorrow! :cake: 

I see your are on CD26 Leslie...FX'd for a lucky catch! :dust: 

And :dust: Amy!

I pray June is a fruitful month! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hope shopping was fun xxx
Yum strawberry jam ;-)

Leslie happy Friday xxx

Bring on the bumps for Leslie and Amy xxx 
:dust:

Happy bday to soph ;-) 
Hve fun Jess xxx 

Love to all

Jen and Bethany come back ;-) xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! 

Angel, I bet we would have a blast going shopping! Too bad we live so far. :growlmad: I am a bit of a foodie (or a food snob. lol) also. Every time we go on vacation we are always on a quest to find the best cafes or restaurants. And I love boutiques, especially the ones for babies. If you ever pay a visit to California, you should go to the Napa area, there are so so many things to do here. Not just the wine, but the vineyards are beautiful! If you ever get a chance, Bottle Shock (2008) with Alan Rickman and Chris Pine is a pretty good movie, its about wine. lol. But its still very interesting. I'm rambling a lot. Sorry. So how is Pierce doing?

Hi Laura, how are you and Simon doing? I hope he is eating better now. I still struggle feeding Sophia, she seems to be a very picky eater. And a lot of foods don't agree with her tummy. I finally tried lactose free milk and it still seem to bother her, I am going to try goats milk eventually. So is the weather still nice and warm over there?

Hi Leslie, Hi Amy!!

Thanks for the birthday wishes for Sophia. She has come a long way since being born early and her NICU stay! She has gone from 6 to 27 lbs!! and from 20 to nearly 32 inches!! She has come a long long way! My big beautiful baby girl, I am so so proud and in love with her. Tomorrow she is finally 1!! The year flew by so quickly! :hugs: to all!


----------



## mommylov

Have a great weekend ladies!

Happy birthday to Sophia tomorrow!!! :cake:

Angel.... yum jam! lol


----------



## lilesMom

Happy birthday to u
Happy birthday to u
Happy birthday dear Sophia 
Happy birthday to u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess. He is choking less and eating abit more
Only a few days on losec but he had improved a small bit
Can take 2-4 weeks to see proper effect
Xxx

Hve fun today xxxxxx 

Xxx to all


----------



## lilesMom

Yup weather is still fab ;-)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Happy birthday to Sophia!! Cheesecake sounds amazing ( darn diet!). Are you going to Disney as you mentioned? Hope you and your family have a lovely day! Sorry about your health issues. I really hope everything gets better soon.

Laura how is the thyroid doing? I know it can mess havoc on body and mood. Hope it is regulated! How is Simon? River with the dog sounds great! By the way I saw your tiger pics and Simon was so adorable!

Amy how are you doing this cycle?? I'm always thinking of you! Sounds like you had great timing with IUI. I spoke with the nurse about clomid and not sleeping last time so they are changing it to femara when the time is right. You take that, right?

Angel thanks for the support as always! Funny about the jam! How are you and pierce doing? Hope you are feeling better. Must be amazing to be so close to the beach! I have to say sand really annoys me but looking at the water and palm trees are so soothing. I love palm trees. I know there may not be some where you are.

Jen how are you and Zoey? Did your temp job start yet?

Bethany , Lisa hi ladies! Hope all is well!

AFM gained weight this week and starting to have PMS symptoms...I'm not disappointed. If AF comes soon I will be happy! We have been really relaxed about this month hardly BDing around the right time, using regular lube, and not using OPKs.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks ladies. I was so excited about Sophie's birthday that I couldn't sleep all night! I wanted to stay up until exactly 4:04 a.m., the exact time she was born. And I just couldn't sleep. I don't know why it took me this long, but I finally feel a sense of joy and relief now that she has turned 1 (weird I know, but I am still suffering the effects of my mc believe it or not). I was so scared that something would happen to her during my pregnancy, after she was born, during her NICU stay and during her first year because I know nothing in life is guaranteed. I must say I feel much better now although at times that fear creeps up and I push it to the back of my head. I want to enjoy her and stop living in fear. So I am doing the best I can to get over the trauma of my past. I guess everybody heals at their own time. Thank you so much to all of you for all of the love and support you have given me the past 2 years! Love you all lots! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie I am up 3 pound guaranteed 2 days before af and all during it
Its water weight cos it always disappears with af
So don't be hard on yourself cos u think u gained xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura! It was only .6 of a pound so to me that would look like I lost weight if it is premenstraul weight. I am happy for symptoms so I can move on :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy birthday Sophia :cake:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm still holding out hope for a BFP for you Leslie! 

:dust: For Amy & Leslie!

Laura ~ Glad Simon's meds are working! I want to see his sweet tiger face. 

Afm ~ I'm curious to see if my cycles will be normal...guessing I should see the :witch: tomorrow. Come on AF, leave Amy & Leslie alone! I def have PMS...I feel like I've grown horns over night, I'm just so easily frustrated, but keeping myself in check. It's crazy.


----------



## jen435

hey ladies! im sorry ive been absent on here alot going on. we are all well but its been rough fiancially. facebook is easy to use on my cell but its been even giving me an issue to post lately. anyway zoeys bday was ok. she didnt get gifts really but ppl did come. its was expensive to host party and i kinda wish i just had ppl over to visit instead oflarge. party. i felt i had no help and my mom just judged everything told me the cake was horrible food was good she didnt like any decorations or her outfit. ugh just made me cry :( im very depressed yet. its been very rough here emotionally.

Happy belated birthday sophia!!!!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; im sorry i didnt get on sat to wish her happy birthday. i hope it was special. i understand u saying it was hard to sleep and wanting to stay awake. your amazing mommy


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Jen. I'm sure it was all beautiful, sorry your Mom wasn't any help :(


----------



## lilesMom

Jen from it pics it looked amazing 
Ur Mom needs s kick in the behind 
Who.comes to s kids party wit h not even a small gift
Shame on them.
I'm sure zoey had s lovely day and that's who u did it for xxx
Did u start work.
Ess it sometime in June xxx 
Hope your ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hope pms leaves u alone xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Jen! Thanks for the birthday wishes for Sophie! So sorry about how your mom is treating you. I don't understand it at all. You are a great mother and are doing a wonderful job raising Zoey! I know all about depression and don't wish it on my worst enemy, so sorry you are feeling sad. I wish I could say or do something to cheer you up. Remember we are all here for you. Big hugs for you and Zoey!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura! Hi Simon! Big :hugs: for both of you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel. Hoping you feel better from the PMS. I have been getting mood swings like crazy since af returned. Not liking it at all! Is you dh back yet? How's Pierce doing? :hugs: to both of you.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks again for the birthday wishes for Sophie. It was a beautiful day here. we took Sophie to a place called FairlyLand and she loved it. Its kinda like an amusement park for babies and small children. She went on a Carousel, saw a puppet show, and was running around all over the place. I have lots of pics so I will post some very soon. She had homemade cheesecake but she was more interested in playing with it than eating it. hehe. And of course she got some great presents. She has become quite the handful and is all over the house all day long. This little girl never gets tired, its surprising how much energy she has. She is more active than Natalie was (believe it or not) and very impulsive so we have to watch her like a hawk. But she is starting to learn what she is not suppose to touch or get near. She has had her share of head bumps because of how quick she moves around. Love all of you ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Hi Laura! Hi Simon! Big :hugs: for both of you.

Thanks jess xxx
Bavk at u ;-)
Went.to beach today.
Wrecked but in a good way ;-)
3 app tomorrow.
First for eyes,then physio and ot, 
ThEn video study for communication course
Busy day


----------



## lilesMom

Aw bday sounds great Jess xxx

Love to all
Need sleep ;-)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess oh what a lovely day it must have been for Sophie. She sounds like a beautiful hand full! xoxo I bet Fairyland is a great place to take the girls! 

Laura ~ I hope all appts go smoothly tomorrow! 

Amy & Leslie :dust:

AF is here, she popped in yesterday (28 day cycle). I'll try to hold on to her for ya Amy & Leslie, but she is a wirey one! :haha:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, it was a very special day with Sophie. Only negative aspect, Natalie was incredible jealous that the day revolved around Sophie and at one point she said kept complaining of body pains, anxiety, chest pain from anxiety, depression etc. I know her behavior must sound very troubling and even annoying to all of you but I still felt bad that Natalie felt that way. At the same time, I couldn't let her steal the spot light from Sophia's bday. She reached a big milestone and I wanted to fully celebrate that. On Sunday, Natalie's health issues mysteriously disappeared, but when Monday came her mental issues came back. She has been all over the place emotionally. I thought the medicine was starting to help but now I am not sure. I've been meaning to ask Angel, is this your first af since before your pregnancy with Pierce? If so, it took a long time to come back!! I'm sure you haven't missed it one bit.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Are Natalie's meds helping her Jess? Sorry she had a rough time sharing the limelight. Did you get A in for a consult? I know you were hoping to get it taken care of before the new school year. How'd Soph do at her 1 year check up? Did she have a reaction to the MMR vaccine? I'm a nervous nelly just thinking about that visit! :argh: As for AF, this is my second cycle. Nursing kept it away for 9.5 months :happydance: 

Laura ~ Hope all of your appointments went well today.

Jen, Bethany & Lisa ~ :hugs: 

:friends: Amy & Leslie. Amy I hope you get a BFP and get to cnx the IVF consult next week. How are your folks? 

DH is still delayed :brat: I'm going to hop a plane and surprise him if he doesn't get back soon! I'm getting antsy!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Sorry angel AF wanted to get me anyway. Stared spotting. Either fri or mon, depending on when full flow is, I will so ultrasound and bloodwork. Then next day start femara.
Sorry about dhs delay. Is he back yet?

At work so have to run. Hi and thinking of everyone!!


----------



## lilesMom

Tired again, long day
My little noodle needs glasses, 
Short sighted and astigmatism
He will be super cute in um
Bettter it's caught now to help him learn and help his eyes develop ;-)
Speech and Lang video went well
They said their only advice to me is keep doing what I'm doing cos it's perfect
Proud mommy ;-)

Angel boo to af xxx
Hurry home dh zxx

Jess Hope it was just a blip for Nat
And meds are working xxx
Glad bday was lovely.

Leslie sorry af appeared but u have a great proactive plan now xxx

Llove to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Great work Laura! Your hard work shows in your sweet boys progress! And glasses, ohhh he is going to look so cute in them! You'll have to post a pic!!

Leslie ~ darn AF! Your cycle was shorter though, so that's progress, right?

Happy Hump Day!

I can't believe it, I'm sick again! Makes me wonder if I was ever better? I had a fever and chills last night...I hope it isn't mastitis trying to rear it's ugly head (my right ta ta is sooo sore, but no streaks). Hoping Pierce will be content playing in bed with me...


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hon
Hard to look after him and u when sick Xx
When I was sick Simon was actually really happy snuggling in bed all day
Thank God, u wouldn't have the energy for anything uhhnguyen else
Hope u feel better soon xxx

Wint have the glasses for a bit 
Hope my phone behaves so I can post pic ;-)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hey ladies! Hope all of you are doing good! 

Angel, oh no to being sick again. Do you have any help with Pierce. I would be in trouble if were sick right now because Sophie is on the go all day long. It gets so tiring to keep after her. This little girl just goes and goes and goes. I don't know where she gets all of her energy from. Does Pierce have any more new teeth? How many does he have right now. And bummer about dh being delayed. Do you have an actual date of when he's gonna return yet? :hugs:

Laura, that sounds so cute that Simon likes to cuddle with you. I, by nature am a very affectionate person. So far Sophie doesn't seem to like to be smothered with affection. She isn't very affectionate at all. I am trying to teach her to be at least a little affectionate. I'm hoping that she is just a late bloomer when it comes to affection. I think it might have something to do with the fact that she never can stay still and always wants to explore. Great news on Simon's latest appointment. You are an awesome mother. It must feel great and rewarding to have the professionals tell you that. You are going far and beyond for your little boy and I admire that about you. Simon is thriving and even though a lot of it is because he has a strong will and he is super smart it is also because of how awesome you are doing raising him. :hugs:

Leslie, so sorry af came. I like how the docs are really on top of things. As for losing weight, its a nightmare about 1 week before my monthly. I sometimes gain 10 to 12 lbs, I know it sounds absurd but it has happened to me. Do you drink a lot of water around af time. I find drinking plenty of water flushes the excess water out very effectively. Seems to work for me. :hugs:

Amy, very close to testing time. Are you having any strange or different symptoms. I just checked your thread for updates. Seems like you are quite busy lately. How are things going? Are you still looking into that new job? Thinking about you hon! :hugs:

 
Hi Jen. Hope all is well. How are things going with you and your dh. How is Zoey doing? Very active and on the go as usual? Do you ever find it hard to calm her down at night. Me and dh struggle to calm Sophie down.
How is the job search going. Are you getting along better with your mom? I hope things are doing better for you. :hugs:

Hi Lisa!! Hope you are doing great and Elena I imagine is getting bigger and bigger. Take care hon! :hugs:

Question ladies, do any of your los sweat easily when they fall asleep in your arms or when they are very active. Sophie, has always been one to sweat easily. Its frustrating when I bathe her and she gets sweaty right after her bath. And she only sweats a lot from her head. She does have a lot of hair so many that has something to do with it. And she is always moving around or running around the house. Anyways, hope all of you are having a great week. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Its almost the weekend. Any interesting plans ladies?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess xxx
Simon sweats loads if skin to skin
I have to wear long sleeved top to bed even when it's really hot ;-
He is just a hot baby, he hasn't worn vests for ages cos he gets warm easily.
I think some people just run warmer than others 

I'd say ur right about Sophie just wanting to explore rather than cuddle
Simon can't get places himself yet so doesn't have that option ;-)
He is a cuddly poppet too though :-D

Picked out his glasses today.
We get um tues ;-)
Very cute but it's gonna be a struggle to keep them on


----------



## jen435

ugh wrote a post and i cant tell if it posted!!


----------



## jen435

no change with my mom. no job and temp jobs fell through :( zoey is crazy busy nvr sleeps unless nursing in dark room with sound machine being rocked (she hardly sleeps long in crib) i have to go for cancer testing we are having insurance issues with zoey. .. shes behind on her wellness visits bc of it. dh business is suffering. kobe is well we love our pup. im angry my large post disappeared. i hope its just my cellphone and they posted.


----------



## jen435

zoey still nurses i still havent got af bsck its almost 13 mobths now. ive had what appeared to be fertile cm this month and havent had that in ages. my hormones are all wacky idk whats happenin with my body. af coming or what.


----------



## jen435

angel i hope you feel better&#9829;
jess so glad sophie had a great bday. sorry ur older one was jealous. its got to be hard 
yay for simons glasses ordered and shopping online!
amy fxd for bfp!&#9825;


----------



## jen435

going to try to post again latermy cell is dying


----------



## xoxo4angel

Cancer testing OH NO! Are you alright Jen? That's so scary! As for nursing, I was going to ask you how you weaned her on to whole milk, oops! Sorry things are tight right now. Everyone's states must differ, I was told we will get calls from social services if we miss a vaccine! Are you guys eligible for federal/gov't insurance and/or WIC since you are unemployed? Thinking of you and praying all is well xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura~ cannot wait to see cuddly Prince Milky in his glasses. Babies with glasses are so stinkin cute....I want to fly over and squeeze him (and check out the house for sale!).

Jess ~ Sophia is def way to busy for cuddles! She is trying to keep up with her sisters! Hehehe. When it comes to girls I think that's 3 proms & 3 weddings, oh so much fun! It's also 4 AFs <~~your poor husband! Ha! 

Milestone: Pierce FINALLY crawled today! I was videoing him with the dog and he rocked up and decided to move his legs! I was in tears...slow your roll son. No rush here!

I bet Lorelie is already crawling. Anyone have details from Bethany or Lisa? Life must have taken over. 

Leslie ~ Have you adjusted to the new diet yet? Thinking of you xoxo

Amy ~ :dust: come on BFP!!


----------



## jen435

hurrary goo peirce!!!!&#9825;&#9825; such a love bug!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay Pierce!! Just to warn you, some babies start walking very very soon after crawling. Time to child proof the house!! Did you tell you dh yet or are you planning on surprising him!! OOOhhh this is so exciting! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Jen, so sad to see all of what you are going through! Sophie is just like Zoey, always on the go. They would have so much fun together! I have also been having a great deal of issues with Sophie's insurance. I just finally got an appointment for her 1 year checkup for this Monday! It has been a pain in the butt to get any appointments for any of my kids! And we still haven't gotten their insurance cards yet!!!!! After all of these months!! :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hurray for pierce ;-)
Little cutie xxx 
Woo hoo ;-)
Looking forward to ur visit for hugs ;-)

Jen hope all's well with ur testing xxx 

Jess Hope ur insurance cards cone soon
That's ages

Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Yay for getting Soph's appointment Jess! Dr is going to be so impressed with her! Have you been able to or when do you plan to wean her from the bottle? I don't know how I'm going to break Pierce from nursing...it's sad to think about really :(

Laura ~ I'll be right over, just as soon as I get P a passport <~~totally forgot that part! :dohh: How is Simon? How about your mother & sister? Has DH still been going to his Brew Club (I think that's what it was called?). xoxo

:wave: ladies! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw baby passport cute.
Well more little boy now but still our babas
Simon is good. 
Eating more and drinking more easily but still struggling
Hvw team meeting about it tues
I'd say she will up his losec
It has helped but not cured :-o
Sister is great thanks
Had last hosp check up yest. 
They don't need to see her again
My mom is good ish :-o
Blood pressure is up again
Skin cancer on the move she thinks
So gotta get it out soon
Epilepsy controlled again so
All in all not too bad.
How ye doin Xx

No.news here really

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hope they fix Simon right up on Tuesday :flow: That's great news about your sister! And your Mom certainly needs to have that place taken out very soon. I'm glad they have her epilepsy under control :hugs: I do want a baby/toddler passport for Pierce, maybe it will motivate me to book us a vacation (though my DH will just want to go to the lake place up North *sigh). 

Amy throwing heaps and heaps of :dust: your way xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, great that Simon is eating better!! Also that your sis is healing good and doing better! Hope they can keep your moms blood pressure under control and good to know her epilepsy is under control. :happydance: So, what is Simon's favorite food these days? I made Sophie her first grilled cheese sandwich and she loved it!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I also need to get passports for the kids. My oldest Aly had a baby passport when we traveled out of the country several times. She was 5 months the first she traveled outside the country. I would love to take the kids to Europe. Just think there would be a lot of drama traveling with 3 girls. lol. And these girls like shopping too. So I could imagine splurging tons of money traveling with them. How is Pierce doing? Still excited he is crawling I bet. Very exciting time! Your dh is gonna be very surprised when he gets back!

AFM, just enjoying the worldcup with dh!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx ladies.

Angel u and dh need a family hol to spend time together Xx
go for it :-D

Jess he is eating a bit more food
But can only still manage smooth purees
Food is not my little man's friend at the mo I'm afraid
Yummy grilled cheese, now I'm hungry :-D

Hey to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> I made Sophie her first grilled cheese sandwich and she loved it!

Grilled cheese must have been in the air...I made P one today too!! I def believe in traveling with children and exposing them to different cultures. I love how my old passports are filled! Enjoy the games...US plays again Tuesday! Is your DH still at home or is he back at work? 

Laura ~ I def want to go on a holiday! Where to is always the question. And I'm glad Simon is doing alright with purees. Can you put oatmeal or rice in his milk? I've heard that's what puts weight on babies (that is if he is still dropping weight). He is such a lucky boy to have you!

xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

I vote Barbados
Or Ireland :-D
He is losing but no fast.
I'd be afraid he would choke with food in bottle
Plus he doesn't need to gain too fast cos we need yo get him walking ;-)
I'd prefer to get him back on proper food 
Xxx
He is just awake :-D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen I'm sorry Zoeys birthday wasn't what you hoped for but it sounded like it was amazing and that you did a great job! Everything ok health wise? I saw about your testing...hoping for you that it is. How is the temp job?

Jess sounds like Sophia had a wonderful birthday. Anything new with your girls and their meds/ consult. Sounds like Natalie is having a tough time and I hope things get better. How are you and DH?

Laura I bet Simon is sooo cute in his glasses! I have seen young children in glasses and there is something that connects the glasses to the head that is rubber like ( I can't think of the name) is this what you got as well? Looks like your weight loss is going great...good for you!! I'm still waiting to lose my water weight and hoping I will in the next couple of days. Dunno how long it's supposed to take but I still do have AF.

Angel are you feeling better? Is DH home yet?? How is pierce? Yay for crawling!!
I am adjusting to diet well although with AF in full blast yesterday I had a couple of pieces of chocolate and it was heaven. I did not go overboard. Though the sizes were of a quarter haha. I'm just hoping the weight loss catches up. Now I want grilled cheese though haha!

How are you doing Amy?? Thinking of you!

Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well with your little ones.

Had my baseline ultrasound and blood work on Friday. Everything looked good and I started femara last night..5 mg. the 7th is my next appt to see how I am doing and if I'm close to ovulation. If all looks good I will get trigger by doc or will do myself whatever looks right at the moment. If all is how they want it to be the 8th and the 9th will be the iuis. 9th is DH's bday. Looks like I would potentially find out if I am pregnant or not around my birthday. This whole IUI thing is tough to think about because I know the percentage rates of success are all over the place. Trying to hope. My friend had a dream that I told her I was pregnant and it was New Years...interesting


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies... just wanted to say hi and tell you all I miss you. I'm sorry I haven't been on, just dealing with things. :(

Leslie, I'm so glad that you are getting proper care this month.. I really have a great feeling about this month for you!!!

Love to you all!!!! :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Amy hope ur ok hon xxx

Leslie my af weight is gone morn after af goes
So don't worry xxx
Plan sounds great Xx
Yeah we will be getting the band around back of head
I don't know what they r called either :-D
Getting um on tues :-D

Love to all xxx


----------



## jen435

im sorry to ask this but i am so lost on my body/hormones. maybe someone can relate 3 weeks too long for me!!! :/
can anyone remember.... in very early pregnancy or before af did/does anyone have small gushes i guess of urine/watery discharge maybe?? ivebeen having high fiber foods lately so idk if stomach pains are from that or if my af is going to come back. zoeys almost 13 months and i havent had af since right before i found out i was pregnant. im feeling confused with my body and hormones are through the roof. im actually wishing af could just come and be done....

amy :hugs: i hope ur doing okay&#9825;&#9825;&#9825; hang in there i been praying extra for u lately


----------



## lilesMom

Could u be preg hon
Can u test.
I know my ov discharge is much higher since Simon
Actually enough to be wet
Plus I get pain now too.
Could it be ov?
If so af won't be far behind xxx


----------



## jen435

laura i had what i thought was fertile cm a few weeks ago.. im just so crampy andwet its crazy. chances its af?? zoey is driving me crazy super busy get into everything. i have no energy last 3 days


----------



## jen435

im unsure where all my posts go :(


----------



## jen435

i just tried to post 5 times!! is it my cell not showing them? or are they not posting???


----------



## xoxo4angel

I see your post Jen. Are you going to the Dr in 3 weeks? I've had 2 periods these past 2 months and before my AF I've had a watery discharge. Maybe she is on her way? Is pregnancy a possibility or are you on the pill? 

Amy :hugs: I pray for your BFP...please show second pink line so Amy doesn't have to go for the IVF consult! :hugs:

Leslie ~ I hope you are a lucky one with IUI this month...Birthday fun! As for the chocolate, so it's a no-no with your diet? Even dark chocolate? I <3 dark chocolate raisinets!

Jess ~ Good luck with SoSo's appt tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!

Laura ~ Glasses on Tuesday? I've got to see pictures! Do you have an appt as well this week? 

Bethany ~ How is motherhood? How is Lorelie?

Lisa? 

Pierce is cutting his 8th tooth. He is drooling like mad, runny nose and this time he has runny poos (sorry if tmi). He has a great disposition, but darn teething is brutal!


----------



## aaronswoman79

First of all Amy!!!!!!!!! I was very very very worried about you!! You usually don't disappear for over a week, so I had no idea what what happened. I am a bit paranoid by nature so I didn't know what was going on! I am so glad to see that you are ok! :hugs: hon!

Jen, I saw all of your posts. I can tell you from experience that since I gave birth to Sophie, my af is all over the place and I get cm a lot now, even days after I ov. So I have no idea what is happening with my body! You could def be pregnant or oving! It is so hard to tell. The best thing for you to do is go to the gyn or take a pregnancy test. You know your body better than anybody else! Hope this helps! :hugs:

Angel, how is Pierce doing with the crawling? Sooner than you know he is gonna have you running after him. lol!! Once they become mobile there is no stopping them! Yum to his grilled cheese sandwich. One question, what kind of bread and cheese do you give him? A little bit confused about what kind of bread is the best for them. :hugs:

Laura, glad to see Simon is eating better. So has he pretty much stayed at the same weight or gained? Babies weight gain slows down A LOT once they turn 1 year old. Sophie weight has gone up and down from 25 to 27 lbs this last month and she is so very active. I have to assume that she is starting to slim down. I am gonna miss that chunky baby look. lol!!

So nice to see you back Leslie! How are you hon?? :hugs:

Lisa?? Yooooooooohoooooooooo!! I miss you and Elena!! I hope you can get one when you have some time. Miss you lots hon! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh my! 8 teeth Angel? Poor Pierce but I bet he looks so cute! Sophia only has her 2 bottom teeth and no signs of any other teeth. She has no ridges or swelling or anything. I was hoping she would have her front teeth by the time she turned 1 but she didn't. She is teething much later than my other girls. I'm gonna start worrying if she doesn't get her front teeth soon. :nope:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs:Jess ~ Dont worry about her teeth, the later they come in the less you have to worry about keeping them clean! :brush: Jen said they'll all come in by age 2 anyway. My gf's son cut his 4 top teeth at the same time at 13 months, she had no clue (she said he had been unusually fussy) :shrug: With teeth comes biting, and boy has he been chomping away at me! I don't know if he is going to kiss me or bite...little rascal! :kiss: As for sandwiches, I like to use Trader Joe's organic oatmeal bread. Because he is under 1 avoid we avoid bread w/ honey or high fructose corn syrup and pick what has a high protein count. I found organic sliced American Cheese at Whole Foods (cheddar or mozerella would be yummy too!). :pizza: I don't think you can go wrong with this, I tend to over think this whole feeding thing!

Good luck today at the Dr SoSo! Big brave girl...that MMR is a beast (they gave it to me after P was born-ouch!).


----------



## lilesMom

jen435 said:


> laura i had what i thought was fertile cm a few weeks ago.. im just so crampy andwet its crazy. chances its af?? zoey is driving me crazy super busy get into everything. i have no energy last 3 days

Could totally be af hon.
If it was me I'd test just in case bfp
But only cos I still hve tests and an a nervous nellie who can't wait 
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I see your post Jen. Are you going to the D
> 
> Laura ~ Glasses on Tuesday? I've got to see pictures! Do you have an appt as well this week?
> 
> Bethany ~ How is motherhood? How is Lorelie?
> 
> Lisa? -
> 
> Pierce is cutting his 8th tooth. He is drooling like mad, runny nose and this time he has runny poos (sorry if tmi). He has a great disposition, but darn teething is brutal!

Appointment is on tues, tomorrow too Xx
Simon is teething so much
Runny nappies too.
Still just 3 teeth and a spike
Come on teeth!!!!
For both our guys
I'm not sure if nappies from losec or teeth or combo


----------



## lilesMom

Jess. Simon hasbottom 2 front teeth
But neither front top one
He has a top one to the left of front 2 and a spike way back
All his gums are ridged and getting harder though
Poor mouse is trying to bring loads together
Ouch!!! 

So ling as she can eat it fine
Then Brown wholewheat bread is best Xx
I give milky cheese.
We hve one called calvita
But u may nor hve it
He hasn't had cheese in yonks now

He has dropped a kilo since end of Feb hon
He couldn't hve put on weight with how little he is eating

I tot him a smart trike today
He loves it :-D
So cute on it
My phone is still refusing pics
Ejen I hve glasses pics, up get um onto comp soon


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess I hope Soph's appt went well today!

Laura ~ I can't wait to see Milky in his glasses! Can't believe both boys have runny nappies! Darn teeth! Pierce only had one dirty diaper today, but I've kept him on a bland diet (potatoes, toast, bananas, carrots & a small amount of yogurt for the probiotics). FX'd the boys are on the mend! 

Venting: 
My SIL is a tool (DH's sister). She hasn't been here in about 2 years, which I am thankful for. My poor DH offered to buy her tickets to come here because he wants her to meet his son, but for whatever reason she is making excuses for why she can't come. I will reciprocate, I am going to stop talking to her, going to stop sending her pictures. Her husband said, "well it isn't like we are made of money." I replied through my teeth, "We would love to buy your flights and take care of your expenses." He then went on to say how he likes his time off and thinks the fall would be better if it doesn't conflict with hunting? What in the world?!? Who says that? My blood is boiling, I'm going to stop venting now. My family is family enough for Pierce.


----------



## jen435

not all my posts did post :( but i guess some did! 

angel 8 teeth poor peirce! hope the come in fast for all the babies! simon too! jess yes dont worry til a a little later. teeth come in by age two usually. every childs different.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, that was an idiot thing for your sis in laws husband to say. It sounds as if he was diminishing Pierce. In my opinion Pierce's time is much too valuable for them. He doesn't deserve those people flaking out on him. And what if you dh and Pierce have plans for the fall. Does he actually think that you are going to change all of your plans to accommodate them?? As if!! I feel bad for your dh because he doesn't have a lot of family correct? And he has to put up with his sis and her husband pulling that??!! She should appreciate Pierce and both you and dh more, especially since your dh and her lost their parents at a young age and family should stick together. Pierce is a blessing for all of you and if they can't appreciate him then they are losing out big time! Its gets me fuming when family act like this. I hope she changes. Does she and her husband have children? :hugs: to you and I hope you are feeling better after this unfortunate issue with them.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the advice on the cheese and bread Angel. I too make a huge deal about what Sophie eats. I have been super protective over her and I am very paranoid about her getting sick from food or even choking. She does mash foods very well with her gums but I still do get worried because she does lack any upper teeth. She just has those 2 super tiny bottom teeth that are still not all the way up.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for the advice on teeth Jen. I just hear about the majority of 1 year old babies having more teeth than Sophie so I start getting paranoid, like what if her teeth never come up! lol! I know its crazy and probably not going to happen. Its just one of those quirky things about me, I worry a lot! Sophie is just like Zoey, very very active and always on the go. It is so incredibly hard taking care of her at the same time as Natalie especially since Natalie is special needs! I just manage the best way I can. How are you and Zoey doing? Has she gotten better from the ear infections? Does she like to eat a lot? Sophie does not have a huge appetite. It is hard to get her to eat. She just isn't a huge eater. So I have no idea how she is the weight she is.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, poor Simon with all of those rigid gums! Teething is so painful for some babies. Sophie is a bit fussy lately, so I am thinking she might possibly be getting new teeth hopefully. I want to finally see some front teeth or at least some upper teeth, so she can grind the food better. I want to give Sophie the cheese that has less lactose because anything with lactose seems to be making her body break out in rashes and give her runny poop and diaper rashes. Thanks for the info about calvita cheese. Just researched it, popular in Ireland correct? It seems children like the flavor. So far Sophia has had American cheese 2 times in a grilled cheese and the cream cheese in her cheesecake that I made for her bday. I am gonna start giving her more cheese because according to doc she is still drinking too much milk, although I have cut down her milk intake significantly. She said to give her 16 to 20 oz the most. Its gonna be hard because Sophie loves loves loves her milk. Strange thing is even when Sophie consumes only 16 or 18 oz she still is not too big on solids. She eats, she just doesn't have a huge appetite. Good luck on Simon's appointment tomorrow. He is gonna look so so cute with his new glasses. Can't wait to see a pic of him. Oh and Sophie has also gone up and down with her weight. Simon is a big baby to begin with so I can imagine even down 1 kilo he is still nice and chunky, but he is tall to so he is probably getting more slender now. Hopefully the eating will get better soon. Oh how us mommies worry!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Docs appointment went well. Except for the fact that she tried to imply that Sophie is overweight. She measured 26 lbs and a whopping 32.5 inches (now that shocked me, her height is off the charts for a girl) I am sorry but how is she overweight, she doesn't eat a whole lot and she is always on the go. I mean always! She is always moving, running, walking, exploring, getting into trouble. lol. It seems that she is suppose to be slimming down now but she has. She measured 27 lbs last month. I felt like I had to keep justifying Sophie's weight. And she even printed out her bmi its like 17 or 18. And her weight does correspond with her height so that is good right? Height is off the charts but weight is 97 percentile, so that would indicate that even though she is heavy she is even taller, correct? She was acting like Sophia was fat so that did bother me. Also I am pmsing big time, so bad timing to tell me my baby if fat. :growlmad:


----------



## jen435

grrr for them saying she is fat jess she is perfect! active with little appitite. ur dr needs kick in behind. enjoy ur baby sje very tall and u dont want her a skeleton. zoey has huge appitite and loves nursing and drinking expredsed bm. so im assuming shes up in weight. jt i can care less. drs complain if to small or big. enjoy her jess&#9825;&#9829;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jen I would also test..I think you have been concerned before and there's only one way to find out.

Jess sorry about the doctors. Didn't seem really empathetic. I hate how they do bmi because everyone is then overweight!

Laura what exactly is a smart trike? Yay for glasses!! I bet he is adorable in them.

Angel so sorry about your SIL. Completely sounds like my in laws also which we tend to stay away from. Sad as it is have to keep the good family close and accept the rest :/ completely feel your pain. Not supposed to eat chocolate sugar wise but it's also my favorite food haha! I had a wendys frosty the other night which didn't really agree with me. Oh well. Still waiting for all the AF weight to drop blah :( maybe I just didn't really lose weight over the week.

Amy I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I think you have IVF consult today ( or maybe tomorrow?)? Trying to stay with your journal. Best of luck. If you can afford it I think it's a great option, although maybe not what you hoped for. Success rates are so high and it's an amazing process. Thinking of you.

Ladies I finally set up my journal if you are interested. There's a link in my signature. Will try to keep up with it. Figured it would be helpful as I go through the fertility process :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you all for your sympathetic ear. I'm just sad for my DH, I know his parents would have been all over Pierce (just like my parents are). I told my Mom that she gets to play with Pierce while DH's parents play with my angel babies. I almost started to vent again, woooosaaah.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ how are you feeling? So you haven't started weaning Z yet? When does that start...I'm so confused. A couple of my gf's switched straight to sippy cups at a year old and never had a problem. I don't know how people do it!

Jess ~ Your pediatrician is crazy! Her height and weight match up so what are they thinking (well she is even taller than her weight percentile, so she is perfect)! My sister (works at a smaller hospital so she is L&D and Peds RN) said there is no need for weight concerns until they are 2. Obviously we start to instill healthy eating habits now, but our big babies are meant to blow the bell curve out of the water! Shame on that Dr trying to take So's milk :jo:

Leslie ~ I'm totally going to stalk your journal! 

Amy ~ thinking of you today as you brave the talk of IVF. 

Laura ~ I bet Simon looks dapper with his glasses! How can you tell if they need them? I can't get Pierce to keep sunglasses on his face, so good luck Prince Milky!!

PS Jen it's so good to see you back on here :friends:


----------



## lilesMom

Just catching up. Il answer properly tomorrow x
Long day but fine
He slept v little last night so I'm wrecked


----------



## aaronswoman79

Any of your los have delicate skin? Like they get irritated easily? It took me a year to finally find the perfect shampoo and body cleanser for Sophie called Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Baby Head-to-Toe Wash & Shampoo and it also has argan oil and chamomile. Her skin shows no negative reaction. It makes her hair and body smell amazing. Oh, and we also bought a baby bar soap the same brand that is for Eczema. It gets her so clean and smells so nice. I'm excited, it took me a long time to find something compatible with her delicate skin. 

AFM, kinda sad the US lost the soccer game, but it was pretty exciting to watch. Gonna take the kids shopping. The weather here hit 105 yesterday. Today its a bit cooler, so taking advantage and taking the kids out. Anything new with you ladies?

Leslie, I'm gonna go over to your journal... see you there! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for finding a cleanser that works for Sophia! And it was a good game today...I'm going to boycott Belgian waffles now <~~haha! 

4th of July is Friday, but they are expecting a storm :dohh: So much for a beach day! Rain rain stay away, come again another day :rain:


----------



## jen435

angel thanks! no im letting her self wean. she nurses but has been drinking from a straw cup since 6 months old. she loves her water. i have a wow cup for her thinking of trying almond milk in it soo. my dr said weaning is a decision only you and ykur baby can decide when to stop. so do whats best for you and peirce. i love my snuggle time. dh wants me to stop bc of his family but im not listening. 
grrr about rain and ur plans. i planned to swim all week and idk if these storms/rain will really happen either :( so your rain rain go away is soooo right!! my pool is finally warm too. im sorry about dh missing so much i wish he could be home with you n peirce.


----------



## jen435

jess sorry us lost :( i too will not buy or make belgium waffles. lol lol 

zoeys skin isnt delicate but im glad u found something that works! :)


----------



## jen435

hmmm why arent my posts shpwing again??? idk if its just my cell not updating or if tgey just dont post :(


----------



## jen435

i wrote six posts i hope everyone can see them!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jen ~ I didn't know they would self wean, that's great news! So I'll continue giving him his cups and nurse only when he wants to, is that the gist of it? And who cares what your in-laws say, it isn't like they have been supportive about anything, so why listen now! Good for you! Pierce never took to a bottle and enjoys drinking from a cup, so thankfully that isn't an issue :) I plan to pump and give him a half breastmilk/half cow's milk straw sippy with his breakfast to start :mamafy: I don't know why your phone is only showing partial post! Must be annoying! I think Laura had some similar struggles so she posted small bits at a time. 

Happy Hump Day Ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx
Been busy but fine Xx
Proper post soon Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Still cannot believe they are calling for rain tomorrow...some 4th this will be! DH & I went and purchased our hurricane readiness supply: water, milk, bread & beer (I've always got plenty of wine) :drunk: Notice I said DH & I? Squeeee-he got in last night! :happydance: 

Hope you lovely ladies are geared up for a happy 4th of July (or just a nice Friday Laura). 

xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray Angel.
U got hubby back fir the holiday :-D
Happy 4th of July ladies xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hurray for your dh being back Angel!! How does it feel to having dh by your side? I bet he was surprised to see how big Pierce has gotten in person and that he is crawling!! Booo to the rain on 4th of July :growlmad:!


----------



## aaronswoman79

How are you and Simon, Laura? :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Goodness Sophie is super super hyper today! She has already figured out how to open the safety covers for the stove knobs!! She seems to have super quick reflexes. I think she is gonna be good for sports! She is already kicking around her baby soccer ball and keeping her balance. She really is an inspiration. Its amazing to see all the gifts babies have and their uniqueness. :hugs: to all!


----------



## lilesMom

In truth I'm grumpy jess.
I'm crying I'm so frustrated trying to entice Simon to eat.
He is a little funny last few days.
I'm scared seizures may be coming back
I'm so sick of worrying.
Its not my norm
I love him so much um sick of seeing the obstacles he has to face
They just seem to be growing 
On the other hand he is coming on well in some areas
His movement has improved.
He has,some new words
He is choking less.
I'm just so tired of having to be grateful for slow progress.
Sorry but I needed say it.
Most days I'm fine, some days I'm not


----------



## aaronswoman79

Vent away Laura. You are always so positive, you practically never complain or have anything negative to say. You are one of if not the strongest ladies I know. Unfortunately the worrying will continue. That seems to be a huge part of motherhood from my experience. Just be confident and know that you are doing everything possible and then some for Simon. Try to focus on all that he is doing extraordinarily well and I am sure in time ,even if little by little, his eating and everything will get better. Did the little prince get his glasses yet? If so, I would love to see a pic. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I wish I could fly down to Ireland and be there for you Laura. :cry:


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^^wss^^^

:hugs: Laura. You are human and completely entitled to ups and downs! You really are such an amazing mother :hugs:

Happy 4th ladies xoxo

Jess ~ Sophia sounds like such a delight! With her height & speed you should consider tennis in her future! 

Fireworks are going off everywhere around here...we made it through the Hurricane/Tropical Storm and it turned out to be a gorgeous day!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks girls xxx
Hope ye had a nice,day yest xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Jess my phone,is being,an ass again
Won't post pic. Sorry


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce has finally adjusted to his Daddy being home...his stranger anxiety was through the roof!! Tough couple of days, but they are doing well now. It's sweet watching them interact...and I just LOVE that I get to take a long hot shower without worrying about P! :cloud9: Minor vent: How can one be gone for 4 months then come home and question what I'm feeding the baby? He has been reading the nutritional labels on everything...I looked at him yesterday and told him,"Ok, I'm not sure what you are doing, but how's this-I'll take care of breast feeding and you can do solids!" He was quick to say, "Sorry hon, I'm impressed, you're doing a good job...and you picked out some great sunscreens too." Who does that? My gf thinks he is just trying to catch up on Pierce's feeding habits (what does he like, what's in what he likes, when does she give him this or that), I hope so. 

Hope everyone is enjoying this 4 day weekend! We're off to the beach :coolio:


----------



## xoxo4angel

PS Laura ~ How is Simon adjusting to the glasses?? Did you suspect he needed them or was it part of standard testing?


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I'd be peed off with that too
But he may just have innocent wanting to catch up motives Xx
Enjoy the beach.
Glad u can hve proper showers now too xxx

I knew Simon had problem with his eyes but thought it was a motor control problem
This is better.
He is checked regularly for eyes cos of stroke
I forgot to answer how they check.
They put drops to dilate his pupils.
Wait 20 mins ish.
Then use different strength glass in front of eyes while shining a light in
They can tell by eyes reaction somehow :-D
He loves his glasses.
Poor poppet must-have been half blind :-D

I'm so much better today
I've been cranky since tues
The consultant poo poo everything I had to say about Simon
Totally dismissed my opinion
She then sent me her report of the meeting.
Full of mistakes and lies about it
I finally wrote ans sent back a letter today and 
I feel somuch better for standing up to her
My play therapist was down on Fri
She had even been told by others present that she had been way too hard on me
So I'm back to my normal self now again

Love to all

Plus milky tot is a lot better yest and today
Happy Mom


----------



## aaronswoman79

The nerve of that consultant Laura. I am so glad you stood up to her. Doesn't she get that you are the one who knows Simon the most. You spend every waking moment with him. It ticks me off the way some docs think they know better than the parent after only spending a few minutes with a child! I am so glad that you stood up to her by sending her that letter. Hopefully she learned her lesson and and doesn't pull that again.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, hopefully he was just asking so he has an idea what kind of food Pierce likes and wants to feed him the right things. Now he can enjoy feeding Pierce. Its a great bonding time for him and his little man! :thumbup: Do you know how long your dh is back for? Hopefully his last international trip? So glad all of you are enjoying your time together. Great to see you happy and getting a tad bit more time to yourself now. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just realized!! 1 month away until Pierce's 1st bday!! So what's the plan for the big day?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Not very professional of the consultant. You are Simon's best advocate, so glad you wrote a counter letter! I agree w/ Jess, you've not missed a moment of Simon's life, so you are more in tune with him than she is! Don't let people like her get you down :hugs: Glad you are better!

Jess ~ My DH will do small trips throughout the year. He'll go back to Germany for a big trip again next year. Pierce is certainly coming around to him...in crowds he cries for me, but that's to be expected (he does that when it's just me). As for P's birthday, going to do his baptism and a small party for him the day of. We will have a child/adult party the following weekend. It's hard to wrap my head around the fact he will be 1! Sweet kid is pulling up and cruising...he needs to slow down, it's like he waited for his Daddy and is now on fast forward! Anywho, how are the girls enjoying summer? Did Alyssa get in to the Dr as well? 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.

Jess how are u and urs xxx

Angel wow cruising already
He just decided its time to get moving :-D
Glad p and dh are bonding x

Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Hope all of you had a nice weekend! 

Glad you are feeling better Laura. To bad we all don't live closer to support eachother. :nope:

Angel, I knew once Pierce started crawling he would start cruising in no time! It does seem like he was waiting for his daddy! That little show off! How cute must he look moving about. I bet his daddy is in awe of him. :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Laura, the nerve!!! Im so angry for you!!! Im sorry that you have had to deal with so much hun. I saw pics of Simon in his glasses and he looks sooo darn cute! I love it!!!!! Also, good for you for standing up to them!!!

Angel, P is going to be a year old... crazy!!!! Time is just flying by!!!!

Jess, how are you doing hun?

Leslie, hope all is well with you and that your new regimen is going good. How far along are you now? TWW?

Jen, hope youre doing ok

Bethany, MISS YOU!!!! Hope you are ok hun!!

Lots of love to you all and hope I didnt miss anyone! :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies!
Missed you Amy!
At work so quick hello. IUI for tomorrow and Wednesday yay!
Amy I also have a journal now... Finally figured out how to link in my signature :)
Will catch up soon. Thinking of you all


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Amy xxx

Hi Leslie fx for bean making iui :-D

Love to all Xx


----------



## jen435

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/breas...s-okay-to-say-no-to-your-toddler#.U7se3ZEpDfq
angel this is for you!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Great link Jen ~ Thank you! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! 

Hope all of you are doing great. I have never had my hands full as much as I do with Sophia! She is constantly on the move and it worries me that she doesn't eat enough compared to how much she is running around. But what is weird is that she is still heavy! I had just bought a bunch of nice new shoes right before her bday and she has now moved onto a size 6! So she barely fits her new shoes! I guess I have an excuse to buy more shoes for her now. I don't know why but I am obsessed with buying baby shoes. lol. They are mostly for show anyways because she is mostly barefoot in the house. You know what's really cute is as soon as she see the kids shoe section and she sees me holding a baby shoe, she lifts her foot and points her foot out because she wants me to try shoes on her, she even gets a little temperamental if I don't try them on. lol. So if she ends up spoiled I am totally getting the blame. haha. 

Anything new? Angel i am sure you and Simon are having a blast with dh! It must be exciting seeing him play with Simon! How is the cruising going? Hopefully no head bumps yet. Sophie is still hitting her head once in awhile. Thankfully she seems to have a real rock head lol. My husband says she inherited that from him. I will have to agree seeing as how he is very hard headed. :haha:

Laura, I hope you are feeling better hon. Are you going to have to see that doctor/therapist (or whatever she is) anymore? You should never have to deal with someone who is dismissive with you over Simon's needs. You and Simon only deserve the best. I hope he is dong better for solids. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

^^^I'd love to be around Simon, but it's just us with Pierce here :haha: I imagine you are super busy, so it's an easy typo! And shoes how sweet (can't believe she is in a size 6-Wow!) I bet she will be a little diva! I put shoes on P, but he kicks them off-little stinker! And he def bumps his head when crawling around...my guess is no depth perception yet :shrug: So is Sophia doing better eating or does she still demand her bottle? I gave Pierce a sip (literally) of milk out of his cup and he tossed it off his high chair...this is going to be fun. 

Laura ~ Bummer your phone isn't cooperating...how is Simon doing/adjusting to his glasses? Amazing how technology lets them diagnose their needs so early on! Have the seizures stopped? 

Leslie ~ How'd IUI go? FX'd and :dust:

Amy ~ :hugs:

Jen ~ How is your summer going? Did you ever figure out what was going on with your cycle?

Bethany & Lisa :cry: Miss you.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Did I mention I put Pierce in bed with me when I was sick (mastitis) a couple of weeks ago? It was just easier b/c I could barely hold my head up, so for 3 glorious days I snuggled and healed. He now REFUSES, I mean hysterical crying refuses to sleep in his crib. Imagine my DH's surprise to his new bedmate. So last night I'm feeling frisky and realize I can't get any loving :bunny: with this bundle of cuteness between us! :dohh: I've a book on its way to teach me how to transition him back into his crib. Meanwhile, he fell fast asleep, then I moved him to his crib....and pounced my DH! A girl has needs too:blush:


----------



## mommylov

Leslie, hope the IUI went well!!!! 

Angel, :rofl: Hope P lets his parents get some cuddle time of thier own... I mean doesnt he want a sibling? heheh :bunny:

Laura, how are you doing hun? :)

Bethany, Jess & Jen... :kiss:

Hope everyone is doing well!!! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I hear ya
Simon is sleeping in our bed for 13 months
Def the best contraception.
I never get any anymore!!!! 
I must pur pics on comp and put um up
But it's been a busy few weeks
Lots of appointments
Seizures still gone thank God
I think.it was mumps part of mmr side effects
Cos,he isnt shivery and stuff this week
Just had 13 month vaccine today
He is so good though

Jess we will hve to see het but not loads
I'm not really fussed cos I know she is awkward
Il just do my own thing and stick up for Simon :-D
Sophie is keeping u really busy so
Lil cutie xxx

Hi amy.
How u doin hon.
Hope work is a bit less crazy for u xxx

My Niece just had a mmc
Poor pet. 
I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy


Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lol Angel, I didn't even know what u were talking about until I went back and saw my post. Sorry about that. This is not the first time I do this on bnb, I just didn't catch myself on that post. I guess because Simon and Pierce are such big and beautiful babies I confused them.:flower: 

Hope all of u ladies are having a great day!! Will try to catch up later...


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx
Simon is strengthening up so much
He wi'll stand on flat feet now. Supported
But still before feet were turned and pointed.
I love my lil squishy bum so much :-D

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray Simon! What great strides he is making, thanks to his wonderful Mom!!

Leslie ~ TWW :dance:

Amy ~ Praying for a sticky bountiful August :cloud9:

Jess ~ Haha! No worries, I'm just glad you get to pop in here with 3 very active girls! Has DH decided to go back to work? I imagine you welcome the help in the summer!

Idk what's up with my DH...we can't get in sync. He keeps talking about what some of the "guys at work" do or say about their babies in regards to sleeping through the night. I feel like he is judging me and it is really bothering me. I told him, since when have you listened to what others do or say? I thought we were out to blaze our own trail, he nodded his head and said yeah, that's right. But it wasn't in his eyes. I don't think he gets that babies are not cookie cutter replicas...good for your buddy who has a LO who has slept all night since birth, we don't have that child. Ughh...I feel like I'm venting again. Sorry! He is taking a month off, heaven help me---


----------



## lilesMom

Ye hve been apart awhile Angel, 
Bound to be teething problems when back in each other's space
Guys don't get that babies differ and patenting style differs.
I know some people would think.I'm soft on Simon
But fir me I'd prefer him to feelsecure and know he can depend on me
Whatever time it may be :-D
Dh prob too used to undisturbed sleep
Xxx
I totally get why u feeljudged 
U hve had to make all the calls, 
Dh now has to live with how ye lived without him
He prob feels abit redundant, neither of your fsultx
My oh prob feels abit the same and he is here
But his long hours mean he is only here with Simon awake 3 days a week
That's if he does nothing on days off 
I got rambly :-D

Love to all Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Not rambly at all Laura, I find it quite helpful to get other's perspectives. It was so easy when it was just the two of us...he'd get home and we'd go! Now he is having to learn we are on Pierce's schedule and I need to learn we can deviate once in awhile.


----------



## lilesMom

We hve similar problem.
Oh thinks we can leave to go places anytime 
Forgets about sleeps, food for Simon, packing bags etc.
I work my life around Simon as I'm sure u do with pierce
Yet another male female divide or difference. :-D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Exactly Laura!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oh my, this sounds like my dh! Although he has improved a lot. He has started to remember that Sophie needs to eat while we are out and that she will need a diaper change etc..... I guess men are never going to be as thorough as we are! Oh what would they do without us! j/k!

Laura, Simon is doing fantastic because of his incredible strength of course because of his awesome mama! :flower:

Angel, I am thinking you and your dh just need a little bit of time to get "in sync" with everything. I'm not trying to stick up for him when I say this, but it seems like the things he says probably just come out the wrong way sometimes (that's my guess)? Men are known not to be too tactful at times. So things come out the wrong way. How is Pierce doing? I am sure he is getting stronger and stronger with the pulling up and crawling. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Or maybe your dh doesn't quite understand that all babies are just different? Maybe he needs some quality time just him and Pierce. Btw, Sophie hasn't been sleeping in her crib for the past 5 months!! She loves to be nestled between me and dh. The crib seems to be there just for decoration now. lol.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I forgot to mention my husband turned 40 on Monday!! Boy was he depressed. He did not want to celebrate his b-day. I had to force him. I didn't think he would take turning 40 this hard. I tried to emphasize the 3 little blessings he has here to get him to feel better. So we took him to dinner and had a little cake.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Belated birthday to your DH Jess!

:wave: Hope everyone is well! My DH and I are communicating better, I'm putting my "my way or the highway" self in check and so far so good. I let him see for himself that Pierce is a creature of habit, like without his morning nap he is a beast...or his witching hour starts at 6:30p. Stubborn goat has to see for himself (DH that is). Makes for very long days for me b/c P is clingy when tired, but a couple more days and my DH should see that I am ALWAYS right ;) Hope everyone is having a super weekend!


----------



## Mrs Guala

Hello all you wonderful and stronge brave mummies to be out there....
This is the first time that I have posted on one of these sites although I have been visited for a while now and have enjoyed reading everyone's posts as it makes me feel like I'm not the only one! My story is that I found out that I was 7 weeks pregnant in January 2014 after not trying at all but it was a lovely surprise although I am a little young... I went to the doctors on 17 February for my 12 week ultrasound to be told that my baby had no heartbeat and I had a missed miscarriage. I was absolutely destroyed, I didn't want to believe it and I spent the next 3 weeks in bed after having a D&C as I did not want to wait for my baby to pass naturally.
I can't believe that it has now been 5 months since I lost my baby, I would do anything to become pregnant again. My and OH have been trying all the time and nothing has happened yet. I am currently ovulating and fingers crossed I will get my BFP soon!!! Thank you for letting me share my stories and I sometimes feel it is difficult for me to talk to my friends/family as they think that I shouldn't be so sad about what happened even though it was the worst thing to ever happen in my life! I will continue to enjoy reading your happy ever afters and will let you know how it goes for me! Baby dust to all! Xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi MrsGuala and welcome to our little group. So very sorry you have had to face the trauma of a miscarriage. Big :hugs: to you hon. I can imagine how hard it was for you and especially going through this at such a young age. I totally understand it being difficult to talk about this with family and friends. But you are in your every right to be sad, this is truly one of the worst things to happen to any woman and it is shocking to me that anybody would ever tell you that you shouldn't be so sad. You lost a baby that was and still is very dear to you. I lost my baby girl at 19 weeks (August 2012), absolutely the worst thing that could have ever happened to me, but thankfully I went on to have another little girl who just turned 1 year old on June 21st of last month. So I now have 4 daughters ages 14, 8 and 1 and 1 in heaven :cloud9:. Thanks for stopping in and introducing yourself and again so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Mrs guala
Welcome and thanks xxx
So sorry for ur loss.
Ur welcome here anytime hon.Xx
It's a good place to chat cos we hve all been in same horrible situation 
U hve every right to feel sad.
U lost ur lil Angel xxx
Hoping ur bfp and rainbow bub is right around the corner xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mrs Guala

Thank you for your kind messages. It felt so good last night to write all that down and get it off my chest! The worst thing and I feel bad for saying this but literally just before I found out I was pregnant, my sister in law also fell pregnant and we were all very excited that 2 babies were coming at the same time. When I lost my little angel I felt so upset that she was still pregnant when she already had a child whereas I had lost mine. I didn't understand why I didn't get to keep mine! I know that these things happen and maybe it was meant to be but I feel so jealous when I see her. I couldn't go to her baby shower the other day because I was so sad that it should have been my baby shower soon too! Does this make me a bad person? As my due date is coming up at end of August I feel myself getting more and more desperate for my BFP! Well let's hope it comes soon! Xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs Guala :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. Baby showers were always so difficult for me to go to, I don't blame you for not going. FX'd your BFP comes very soon!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Amy good luck with the IVF stuff!! Sounds like you had a good trial run and are moving forward...let's get our rainbows going!

Laura so glad everything is better with Simon! He looks adorable in his glasses. How have you been feeling?

Jess I hope all is well with you and your girls! Sophia seems like she is very curious and energetic! I just heard Sophia is the number one girls name by the way. I think my mother told me and I had thought of you.:flower:

Angel glad DH is home but sorry you and DH are having some troubles. You have been without each other for so long it is probably an adjustment. Glad things seem better and hope it continues.

Mrs guala I am so sorry for your loss. Great group of ladies here for support. Amy and I are still ttc as well. I had my mmc then d and c May 2013 so I understand the terrible wait for another pregnancy. Our bodies are so tricky. Hopefully our rainbow babies are on the way :)

Hope everyone else is doing well!! <3

AFM iuis went well so just in TWW! Progesterone and estrogen levels will be taken today. Started metformin Saturday and will titrate up. Beta 7/23. Don't know if i will test before. Please please work [-o&lt;


----------



## xoxo4angel

Such exciting things happening Leslie! FX'd for a BFP!! 

Went to a birthday party yesterday and P rode a pony/horse, he did not like it! It was so sweet though, I wish I could post the video!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aaronswoman79

Mrs Guala, Your feelings are absolutely normal. I probably wouldn't have been able to go to a baby shower so soon after my mc either. You just need to give yourself time to heal. All of us go through the grieving differently. But it does get better. :hugs: Never let anybody tell you that you shouldn't feel sad or hurt. It has only been 5 months, it is still very fresh in your memory. I also hope that you get your bfp very soon. :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, everything seems to be happening so quickly! FX your bfp comes very quickly also! Glad to see everything is going so smoothly! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Mrs guala hugs xxx
It's totally natural to feel bad u don't still hve ur bug
My sil,was pregnant same time as me with my mc too
It def hurt me to watch her growing bump when Ididn't still hve mine
Hugs honey Xx
ur nit bad at all, just sad and missing ur Angel Xx
Keep writing here with us, it helps to get those feelings out
Praying fir ur bfp xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, how are you and Simon? You've been a tad bit quiet the last couple days. Hope everything is going good and that Simon is doing great. I am sure he has gotten so big. I love how he is so cuddly with you. Sophia has started to get a little more affectionate. But she still prefers to be running around and getting into trouble. She can be quite mischievous.


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie fingers and toes crossed for u xxx
I'm excited, hoping this is it for u xxx
I'm brutal for testing early so I'll keep quiet in that front :-D
I've been good thanks Xx
Lil man has had some very mild seizures again
For now just monitor and wait and see xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Pierce looks so adorable. I can't believe how tall he has gotten. If I didn't know I would think he is much older than 1 year old. I bet you have to buy bigger clothes for him. The look on his face is priceless. I wish I could see a video of him!


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Such exciting things happening Leslie! FX'd for a BFP!!
> 
> Went to a birthday party yesterday and P rode a pony/horse, he did not like it! It was so sweet though, I wish I could post the video![/QUOTE
> 
> I love it Angel
> Great pic xxx


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> Laura, how are you and Simon? You've been a tad bit quiet the last couple days. Hope everything is going good and that Simon is doing great. I am sure he has gotten so big. I love how he is so cuddly with you. Sophia has started to get a little more affectionate. But she still prefers to be running around and getting into trouble. She can be quite mischievous.

Sorry Jess
was answering as I was reading
I've been busy :-D
4 appointment last week and no oh for weekend 
3 app the week before 
My washing machine ans dryer broke on Sat
Si hand washing Simon's stuff
Plus squishy butt is having very minor episodes again
Doh all go :-D
How are ye all doing xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Everything is ok. Not getting along with my husband unfortunately. I am just sick of his crap. Don't know how much longer I can take living with this man. I am only with him for the kids, so I pretend to get along with him in front of them. :nope: He is a robot, that is the only way I can describe him. I know I deserve much better than him but I also know I couldn't make it without him, financially or because of Natalie's special needs. He is the bread winner. I could never make it out here in the bay area, it is so freakin expensive to live here and could never move my kids away from their grandma. He hasn't worked for 3 months and it has been HELL having him home. He turned 40 and without a job so you can imagine how that must have been. I can't feel sorry for the man anymore, its nobodies fault but his. He seems to be a narcissist and I am so sick of trying to figure out why he is the way he is! :nope: Sorry to vent. :nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry Simon is still getting episodes Laura. Are they getting milder? Is choking on his food? I know you must be incredibly busy with all of his appointments and taking care of him. Thanks for still coming on here and checking up on us! I didn't mention, but my husband is great with taking care of Sophie and he helps so so much, but he is also a cold blooded, robotic human being. I feel so afflicted at times and other times I feel guilty for complaining about him since he is so so very helpful. But he is still such a cold robotic human being. Its so frustrating. :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Guala

I'm so humbled by all your messages thanks ladies :) I'm about to finish ovulating in a couple of days time and I'm feeling real positive this time! I keep telling myself that I fell pregnant before when I wasnt even trying and now that I'm looking after myself (I have lost just over 5kg in total, taking folic acid and eating a healthy diet) I have soooo much more chance now! However I would be really appreciative if any of you lovely ladies had any tips/ideas for me?? Are there any remedies/vitamins you take or know of? I look forward to hearing from you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Mrs Guala, I would say you are doing all the right things and then some. :thumbup: I am sure you will get your bfp in no time! The biggest advice I have is try not to stress too much during your ttc journey and to think positive! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Men! Can't live with them, can't live without them. Sorry he is bringing you down. I think it's great he is helpful with the baby, is he lacking in the social interaction with you? You are a great Mommy, your girls are obviously your everything. Sounds like he needs to get another job so you can resume life as usual. 

Laura ~ Eek...go away seizures! And no washer :dohh: I could handle line drying clothes, but I need a washer! FX'd you win the lotto. Hope your OH is back to help. 

Mrs G ~ I once read drinking whole milk, eating legumes and pineapple were great for fertility (though not a lot of pineapple after ovulation). When you say you will finish ovulating in a couple of days, you mean you will ovulate on Wednesday? Are you using anything to track ovulation (sorry if I've missed this---I'm a bit tired). https://www.pregnology.com/ovulating.php

:wave: ladies! So things are going soooo much better between my DH & I. Phew! He is actually enjoying Pierce being in the bed, we've worked out the lovin issue *wink wink...more than one room in this house :bunny: :haha: I hope we continue on this forward path...it's not fun being out of sync with someone you care so much for. Thanks for all of your support! Mwah! 

Leslie & Amy ~ :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hugs honey Xx
I'm glad oh is good with Sophia 
But sorry he went good with feelings xxx
I don't think many men are though xxx
Hugs
Hevis,eating away again thank God
Losec ans zantac 're finally working
I meant epilepsy episodes.
None yest really And none today
So fx it was just his tummy And or vaccine

Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Mrs guala
I agree u are doing great xxx
Relaxing and enjoying the journey can help,too :-D
By feeling positive you are doing that
So sounds like u r ontrack fir bfp xxx
Reflexology helps,lots of people too


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hurray for issues resolved xxx
We got a washing machine yest eve
Second Hand but seems good :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks girls! Its so hard for me to put into words the way my husband is. At times he acts like he has no blood running through his veins. He is robotic and this may sound scary but almost like he is soulless. He is a very apathetic person. Very very controlled and monotonous (this is how he talks too). He is not spontaneous at all, he is lacking in warmth. The only other people I have ever known to be this weird is his mother (even she shows more emotion), and his brother (he is like a clone of my husband) who acts exactly like him. I am thinking, what the heck did these people do when raising these kids. He is already 40 and can't seem to change how cold he is. I am thinking it is no coincidence that his brother is like this also. I know growing up it was drilled in his head to never show emotion, that emotion is a weakness. That love doesn't come freely and it should be earned (as crazy as that sounds). 

I know when growing up in El Salvador when my dh was 11 his mother came to the USA to work and left my dh and his 2 siblings with his father and 2 aunts. His father (who use to beat up dh, his siblings and mother) abandoned them weeks after his mother came to the states, he went off the live with another woman and had a baby with her (dhs half brother he never met). His mother would send money for dh and his siblings and his aunts would steal the money and use it for themselves, so him and his sibling ended up severely malnourished.Right about that time (1986) a devastating earthquake hit the country and his town almost got completely destroyed by the quake. So my dh and his siblings got jobs picking up rubble and helping clean up the town. This how they were able to feed themselves (even though it was a little money). His mother eventually found out that her husband abandoned the kids and that her own sisters were stealing the money she sent. She came back and found them all very malnourished (his mother was a nurse). She found out about her husband abandoning the kids, about the mistress baby and everything. So she brought the whole family to the states. what I will never ever understand is how she could stay with her husband after him doing that. Anyways, his whole entire family is completely screwed up, I could tell you many more stories but it would be pages long. lol. I just wanted to give an example of how his family is. 

But should me and my daughters have to pay for his horrible upbringing and how messed up he is because of his past? I have tried to help him many times, tried to go to counseling, talk to him. I have tried to be compassionate and supportive. There is nothing else I can do. He will never change I should just accept it. :nope: 

Sorry to vent ladies.

Ps... Dh should write a novel about his life. It would probably become a best seller.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hurray!!!!!!!!!! Simon is eating better and less seizures! How awesome is that! Prince Simon is doing fantastic! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Great news about you and your dh having a better understanding now! Communication really is the key isn't it. Men are just wired so different than us, but its great to know things have gotten better with you and your dh. I bet he loves cuddling Pierce at night. How sweet! Does Pierce sleep between you and dh? Have you ever started cuddling Pierce while he is sleeping just because he looks so cuddly? I do that with Sophie all of the time. She is like a cute cuddly teddy bear and her hair is soft as feathers!


----------



## aaronswoman79

again ladies. Sorry about the venting! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Guala

Aaron's woman - so sorry to hear about difficulties with your husband, I really hope you can sort them out, have you spoke to him abut this?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Mrs Guala! Btw my name is Jessica. How are you feeling today? I hope a bit better. Sorry to throw all that baggage between me and my husband out there. I have been with him for 12 years and married for 9. How is your OH doing since your mc? Hope both of you can become closer after what you went through. So you are about to ov correct? Do you use an ovulation kit? I knew nothing about ttc until I went through my mc. Hope you get good news this month!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess that is such a tragic story about your DH. He sounds almost like those children with Failure to Thrive <~~neglected and unattached. Vent away, that must be so difficult for you. :hugs:

Laura ~ Yay for Simon doing better & for a washer! 

:dust: Mrs G, Amy & Leslie!


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hugs hon Xx
I feel awfull fir ur hubby with his backround.
He doesn't know how to show his love.
I'm sure he does love ye xxx
But having said that I feel foe u too
It can't be easy living with someone with so much baggage xxx
Hope it gets better. Did he give up counselling 

Love to all x


----------



## mommylov

Jess... massive hugs dear. Im so sorry that you are having such a hard time right now. I wish I knew the right words to say :( but we are here for you! :hugs:

Hi Ladies!! :wave:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Amy, its not about knowing the right words to say. I am just glad that you ladies are here to listen. I feel the same about not saying the right things to you during your ttc struggles. But I think you know I care and only wish the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks ladies! I can't even find the words to describe living with this man. I am trying to think of a movie or tv show that depicts a very cold robotic like character to describe my dh but I can't think of any. I was thinking about that guy Julia Roberts is married to in "Sleeping with the Enemy" but that is going too far. That guy is just psycho and dh doesn't abuse me physically. 

Laura, so glad Simon is eating so good and that you got the new washer! So, hows your prince doing today? 

Angel, How are things going over there? Planning any family trips any time soon? I think you all need a vacation, although I bet having your dh home is just as good!

Mrs Guala, I hope things are going good for you. Hopefully you can give us an update about how your ttc is going. So, when do you plan on testing? 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies!! TGIF! My sister came in town Wednesday so I've been swamped (happily). DH and I decided to surprise them by booking rooms at a resort, so a staycation for us and a real vacation for my sister! Pierce has been loving the attention.

I hope this finds you all doing well! Stay cool :coolio:


----------



## lilesMom

Enjoy Angel xxx

Love to all Xx


----------



## mommylov

Jess... ofcourse!!! :)

Angel, have a great time!!!

Laura, Hi hun!!!!

:wave: to you all and hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

U too Amy xxx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies!

Jess so sorry about the struggles in your relationship. It's terrible that your husband had to go through all of that in his life and makes sense why he is how he is. Was he more affectionate and open in the beginning? Sounds like you are doing all you can to help him.

Angel hope you are enjoying the staycation. Sounds fabulous!

Laura hope Simon is doing better. Have the doctors given you any answers?

Mrs guala where are you in your cycle?

Amy thinking of you! I can't imagine how annoying the wait is..even 2 weeks feels like two years!

Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well with your little ones!

I'm waiting what feels like an eternity! AF symptoms showing ( updated on my journal). Probably test Monday.
Have a great weekend!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, sorry been so so so so busy lately! Sophie is so very cranky. One of her upper front teeth is breaking through ever so slowly. The poor little girl is in a lot of pain. The gum is inflamed and you can see a little blood and tiny bruise where her tooth is breaking through. So I am sure its causing her lot of pain. Her appetite is going up but she still loves her milk. Unfortunately Sophie gets allergies to foods very easily. I gave her a little bit of mixed grain cereal (has wheat in it) and she broke out in rashes. She seems to be doing ok with the lactose free milk, but I am worried it still doesn't quite agree with her. 

Sophia is getting so big, her hair is now starting to curl in the back. The color is pretty, its like copper, auburn, brown and dirty blonde all mixed together :cloud9:. She has a lot of my dad in her. I am thankful for that. She reminds me of him at times. My dad loved my oldest Alyssa so much, I only wish he could have met Sophia and had more time with Natalie (Natalie was only 1 when he passed away). Today I did a makeover on Aly before we dropped her at the mall (she went with her best friend). This is the 2nd time ever I let her go anywhere unchaperoned. lol. I told you I am very protective, but I am learned to let go little by little. 

Have a nice weekend ladies! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess the front top teeth are hard on them
Simon has one of those, getting the second
He is w bit violent in his biting things and keeps pressing
His face and gums against things for relief
Simons hair is curly in back too
Curls are cute 
He is blonde with a hint of red in some lights
Hope Sophie gets her tooth soon xxx

Leslie xxx
Hope it's not af xxx

Love to all 

In pining for a night out tonight.
:-D
Would love to just go dancing 
I don't miss the drink or pubs much but I miss loud good music and a dance floor


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, strange thing is I don't remember worrying about so many things with my older girls. Its seems with Sophie I get obsessive with every little thing. Is she growing good, eating enough, is this ok, is that okay? I need to learn to calm down a bit. It seems like my mc has something to do with my new paranoid personality. Like yesterday I got freaked because while I was feeding her I noticed that she only wanted to look to the left to take a bite, but later on she stopped doing it and looked all directions. I started thinking something was wrong neurologically or with her neck muscles. I over analyze everything she does. I must admit I have calmed down a bit as time has gone by though. Its tough being a mother, all of the worrying, but its all worth it! 

Sounds like fun going out tonight. hehe. Although I do not dance. I am very very shy to dance. Its not that I can't or don't have the ability to, I am just too shy to. The only way I would dance as a teen or early 20s was after drinking a little. Now that I am 34, I am just too shy. Its sad because my dh is a wonderful dancer. 

So Simon has more teeth than Sophie huh. Its interesting how all babies have a completely different timeline for teeth eruption. Sophie still has 2 and 1 top tooth breaking out extremely extremely slowly. Poor baby!


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't go out jess
I just wanted to
I love dancing
I did used to hve to be drunk but as I've got older I don't care anymore :-D
Aw,hugs on the worry
I think mmc prob scared us to think bad things can happen to us.
Iwas lucky before that, I hadn't any big thing go wrong before itvreally
I'm sure Sophie is just perfect xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm down 50. Lb whoop :-D
I'm getting impatient for the rest to be lost now.
Step away from the scales Laura :-D

Love to all Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: My sis left today...what a beautiful mess these past few days have been! Everyone crashed here last night, instead of leaving :cloud9: It was fun having a house full, but now it's time to clean :dishes: :laundry: 

Jess & Laura ~ How sweet the kiddos are getting curls! I'll be happy when Pierce really starts to get hair! And who knew you'd be shy about dancing Jess! I envisioned you dancing around the house with the girls :haha: I'm like Laura, I love to dance (all types...salsa, merengue, hop hop, two-step) My DH can't dance, so I used to tell him to stand still and look pretty :haha: 

Jess ~ Sorry you've become paranoid about things w/ Soph, just take deep breaths and put it in God's hands. I've had moments where I've had to force myself to stop obsessing over something "peculiar" Pierce was doing. 

Laura ~ I'm glad Simon is doing well. How are things progressing with his stander? Have your Dr's appts gone well (your health & his)?

I've ordered Pierce's cakes...chapel is scheduled for his baptism...photographer is booked...caterer is set...can't believe he is almost ONE!!

Amy ~ It's almost August!! I'll say it again, I <3 August!

Leslie ~ :dust: :test: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Proper post tomorrow
I'm typing with my thumb :-D xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

You would think I like to dance since I am half Salvadoran (they love dancing) but nope!!lol. I'm a very timid person. That's why I think I am so open on here and ramble a lot because in person I am more quiet, unless I know you. My husband is basically almost as good as those professional dancers, he has it in his blood, can do tricky salsa moves, can take on 3 women at once dancing, merengue, bachata, hip hop you name it. But he knew from the get go that I didn't like dancing and according to him he is tired of dancing, did so much in his youth and has gotten it out of his system.lol. He dances for us though, he can be a goof ball dancing. I love to see him dance, it reminds me he is human and not the robotic way he acts.

AFM, Sophia's tooth is still breaking through, and she is not a happy camper. My poor baby.:nope:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I just watched "The other woman" with Natalie Portman. The movie deals with SIDS and MC. I cried my eyes out as it made me deal with the pain i carry from losing Angelica Rose. I started thinking about how perfect she was, her eyes, her face. My God I miss her!! :cry:. Sorry ladies, just reminiscing about my beautiful baby angel. Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Jess. You're allowed to reminisce and memorialize your sweet Angel :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura & Jess- Teething is so tough! I'm pretty sure Pierce is gearing up for tooth #9. Drooling, chewing, whining...they just need to come on in! As a result of his fussing (and DH's whining about co-sleeping), I've ordered a full size mattress and am going to try Montessori style sleeping (fancy for- I'm putting his mattress on the floor in the nursery). The idea is I can wean him from BFing and co-sleeping without the mess of "cry it out." I found this cute wall decal that looks like a headboard...I'll take pics when it's done. Might just end up as DH's new bed <~~haha!


----------



## aaronswoman79

So the full size mattress is for Pierce or you and dh? As a result of Sophia sleeping in our bed we just bought a King size mattress, we were due for a new mattress anyways. It feels much more comfortable now, Sophie takes up a lot of room, she basically rules our bed. lol. She is also a very crazy sleeper!!


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I was out all day and um tired
I haven't gone. I'm still here :-D xxx
Proper post soon. Soz


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!

Angel, glad that you had a good time with your sister!

Jess, I love to dance too but DH will only dance with me if hes had a few drinks in him. Kind of a good thing though because he has many great qualities and talents but he is your stereo-typical white boy dancer lol



lilesMom said:


> I'm down 50. Lb whoop :-D
> I'm getting impatient for the rest to be lost now.
> Step away from the scales Laura :-D

WOW!!!!!! COngrats!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!

Hi to everyone and hope all is well!!! :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Laura, don't know how I missed the weight loss! Good catch Amy---Laura that is amazeballs! What are you doing to lose the weight?? Get your rest xoxo

Jess ~ I've always had King size beds, though I love how close together we are when we stay at hotels and sleep in a Queen :bunny: The full mattress is for Pierce. I'll start off with him in it and come back to my room once he falls asleep. It's low enough (it's The Pebble by Nook) to the floor if he rolls off he will be just fine. 

:dust: Amy & Leslie! 

Jen ~ How are you?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Great job on the weight loss Laura! I am also curious what you are doing to lose the weight and how long did it take? was it gradually? Special diet and exercise?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys xxx

Amy getting closer now :-D
Fx for u and ur little embryos xxx
I'm excited, I'm hoping and really think this will do it for u xxx

Angel is there anything in his room he can get into if he wakes up and rolls off?
Good idea though xxx
My lil dude feels my face in the night to make sure um there :-D

Jess how r ye doin Xx

Weight loss has been gradual.
Stalled fir ages with low thyroid..
Now meds are up


----------



## lilesMom

Doh phone went mad and posted
Leart it didn't delete it
Weight moving again now
I'm walking 2 miles most days
Watching what I eat but not cutting anything out totally
Its great it's gone
Just a bit inpatient to hit target now :-D

Love to all Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Good work with diet & exercise Laura! You'll be in top shape for baby #2! Hehe!
As for mattress on floor: Pierce's room is baby proofed, we shall see if it's Pierce-proof! I do need to tie up his drapes (they pool at the floor). 

It's Hump Day! 

My SIL is coming this weekend :help: Nothing like transitioning your LO into his bed, trying to wean and dealing with a monster of a SIL! :dohh: 

I need to catch up in L&A's journals! :kiss: Amy my DH thinks he can dance after a few drinks, but he is awful --- I think he is tone deaf because he doesn't have rhythm! 

Hi Jess! How's DH been?


----------



## Mrs Guala

Hi everyone, been a few days since being on here... Anyway I was fertile between the dates of 6-12/13 July and tried just about everyday... My period is always very regular and always starts on 28 of every month... Well today I started very light bleeding/spotting but it is too early to be my period, does anyone think it's a sign of anything? Or am I getting my hopes up???? Is it too early to test??? Please help me!!! Xxxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel, :rofl: I think my dh is tone deaf as well lol!!!! I second what you say about the mattress. It is nice when we do travel and we tend to snuggle a little more since we are closer but we have a Cal King so it does feel like we are different worlds. From what you guys are saying, it sounds like it will be good when we have a LO. lol remember when DH and I first met and he was in the Marines. I would stay at his place in the barracks and he only had a twin and we both would sleep on that. I dont know how we ever did that! Also good luck with your SIL :( Didnt she just visit? Why is she coming AGAIN? Sorry probably out of line for me to say but doesnt she have a place of her own to enjoy? lol

Jess, hope things are better with you and your dh and that the girls are doing well. :flower:

Laura, again I think its just fantastic what you have accomplished and I second what Angel said... now youll be even more ready for LO#2 :baby:

Bethany, are you ever coming back????? :cry: Miss you!!!

Lots of love to everyone!!!! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Mrs Guala said:


> Hi everyone, been a few days since being on here... Anyway I was fertile between the dates of 6-12/13 July and tried just about everyday... My period is always very regular and always starts on 28 of every month... Well today I started very light bleeding/spotting but it is too early to be my period, does anyone think it's a sign of anything? Or am I getting my hopes up???? Is it too early to test??? Please help me!!! Xxxx

Could be implantation bleeding hon
Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hope room is p proof :-D
Lil boys can be lil demolition men :-D
Least Simon can anyway
I dunno if Simon might be the one and only 
But I get a,little sad when I say it so minds may change later


----------



## lilesMom

When I started goin out with oh we slept in my single bed together for about a year Amy 
Now that's close. :-D
When one turns, the other has to as well or fall out 
Fun times :-D
Renting house during college

Amy I hve my fingers ans toes crossed for u and the,transfer hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tash had a baby boy early this morn.
2 weeks early.
He was 5 10 and is called caspa
All,seems well from fb quote ;-)


----------



## lilesMom

All's well here
No news really
Love to all Xx


----------



## Mrs Guala

That's what I'm hoping for!!!! Going to wait a few days to test though, I don't want it being too early to test and seeing a bfn again! Hopefully in couple days will eventually get my BFP!! Xxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ladies my man is such a great dancer, truly gifted. That's one of the reasons on top of being too shy to dance that I don't want to dance with him. You guys are lucky your guys can't dance good, they probably make you look like amazing dancers!! My dh from a young age learned to dance watching Michael Jackson. At 8 years old he was spinning on his head and doing complex break dancing. He dances salsa, merengue, bachata, he dances better than most women I have seen. I have gone dancing before and told the man to tone down his awesomeness and he barely could! So its like an ok dancer dancing with a professional show off.. no thanks. lol!! Dancing with him would be like dancing with Patrick Swayze lol!


----------



## aaronswoman79

FX the bleeding is implantation Mrs Guala!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Aww!! Congrats Tash!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy! Hi Laura! Hope all is well!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks ladies! Things are blah with my dh. Only word I can use to describe it! Alyssa finally had her doctors appointment! She is going to talk to a therapist next about her depression and other issues. All the docs and nurses were telling her she looked like a model, so tall and pretty :cloud9:!! That made her day. They are saying her constant fatigue and aches and pains could be due to her depression and a.d.d. They want to get her evaluated for Asperger's or other issues. Also they are taking a full blood panel to make sure she isn't deficient in Iron or if anything else is out of whack. She seems to going through another growth spurt :thumbup:, so she isn't too happy about that. I am thinking that might explain the body pains. Lets see what the test results say.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, your sis in law is coming for sure this time? Hopefully she behaves herself! So how is Pierce doing? Is he trying to get into everything? How are you and your dh doing? How long is he home for?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy ~ Awe, snuggles on a twin mattress :cloud9: I'm pretty sure the last twin bed I was in was when I was a kid myself! I'd probably fall right out of one today! You are all set with your Cali King...the 4 of you will be in co-sleepers heaven...4 of us you ask, well yes, you:baby::baby:DH!

Mrs G ~ FX'd and :dust:

Jess ~ Alyssa sounds like a real beauty! Glad she was comfortable with her Dr's visit and she is on track to find answers! :flow: And you just need to keep your DH dancing, sounds like it makes him human--a fine quality to have. Does he teach the girls? Does Natalie like music?

Laura ~ :rofl: Love the college sleeping story...roll together or fall off! Haha! And yes, Pierce is like a wrecking ball! I do not complain-I love his exploring, but it is exhausting on days like today when he takes short short naps :dohh: Glad you both are well. Have the seizures stopped? 

So yes, my SIL is officially coming on Saturday, my sister who I love dearly just left this past Sunday. The woes of living at the beach is a steady flow of house guest. I can only hope my SIL is on good behavior OR I will leave. I've my AF and she is all the company I need right now...I'm not in a hostess mood! 

:wave: to anyone I've missed.


----------



## Mrs Guala

Thanks ladies! Going to leave it til weekend and do a test... I'm so excited I really hope this time it's my BFP again! Will let you know xxxxxxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yes, dancing does make him human. He doesn't like going dancing anymore, but he does enjoy being a goofball for us girls! All 3 of my daughters are very very shy, even Sophie. Alyssa is the most "hispanic" looking yet she can't dance! lol! People assume she would know how to dance because of how she looks and she is curvaceous so that somehow makes her a good dancer!! I think if she gets over how shy she is my husband could teach her how to dance. Natalie is also very shy but there is hope for her, she can move very well. Hopefully she will take after my dh in the dancing department. Sophia is another story!! She can move her hips and little tush! Its so cute. She already has songs that she loves and the second she hears them she gets a big 'ole smile on her face and starts dancing. Its so cute she even hums and tries to sing along to them.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Oooooooooh twins for Amy! I love the sound of that! Sophia loves destroying things and pulling things apart. She loves exploring as well. She is speaking very well now, 3 word sentences. It happened a couple weeks ago . "I did it", "I love it", "I got it". She gives you things and says "Here!!" I can't believe Pierce is about to turn 1! Its crazy how fast they grow. I love the beach, and I want to visit you now! :plane:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Come on over Jess...the more the merrier! I've everything you'd need for a baby at the beach! Quite the talker Soph is, too sweet! Pierce signs "eat" "drink" "all done," still only speaks a handful of one word utterances, but I bet it's easier to figure out what they want when they can tell you!

Happy it's almost Friday day ladies! 

We decided to drive up to DC for a night...I'm not sure what face this is, but it's the one Pierce makes now when I snap pictures:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 10


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, that is so brilliant that he signs!! How amazing. How did he learn to sign? Now I'm curious. I love the way Pierce poses for his pictures!! That little big shot. :flower: He is so smart. He knows you are taking a pic and gets ready for it. Its so great to see how good he is doing. And now his birthday is coming! Can't wait!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm the Interpreter Coordinator at one of the Uni's here...I'm fluent in American Sign Language, so I try to sign around P all the time :) And I'm still amazed that his birthday is around the corner! I tried his baptism outfit on him and he looks so sweet! 

Hope everyone is having a good Friday! Tomorrow the SIL arrives :dohh:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mrs G any luck w/ the test?? :dust:


----------



## Mrs Guala

xoxo4angel said:


> Mrs G any luck w/ the test?? :dust:

I got a bfn on a cheapo test this morning.... I may try testing again Sunday/Monday.... If this is a bfn for sure then I have no idea why AF came so early this month???? I'm worried that if it's my AF changing that il miss my ovulation for next month! 

My friend had a baby yesterday and arghhhhhh all I want now is my chance to get my BFP!!!! 


Baby dust to all and please send some my way xoxoxox


----------



## lilesMom

:dust: Mrs g xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel I do some signs for Simon too.
I'm not consistent enough though
Only one he has sofar is all gone :-D
I must learn and do more.
I love the idea of us bboth learning to sign together :-D
Xxx
His pic is dotey :-D
He is growing fast


Jess how r u and d girls xxx

Love t all xxx 

Weird qs
How do u stop a 1 yr old drinking pool water?
He loves the pool but keeps trying to drink it


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, Sophia tries to do the same thing when we bathe her. Be careful that he doesn't gulp too much because a very tiny population of children who drown, drown hours after swimming because of excess water they inhaled. Not sure if you have heard of that, but just thought I would share it just in case you haven't. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Girls are doing good Laura, thx for asking. For the first time, Sophie told me she loves me tonight, it was so sweet. How is Simon doing? Is it hot over there? we are having a horrific heat wave here, it is in the 100s!! Poor Sophie gets overheated so quickly. I have to make sure she is well hydrated. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Mrs Guala, hopefully it will be a late bfp! It does happen! FX.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Are you Catholic Angel? I was just looking at my Baptism photos the other day. My mom Baptized me a little late, I was 2.5 years old. The thing I couldn't believe is that I was still sucking my thumb at that age. lol. I bet Pierce looks so handsome in his outfit! Just about 1 week away and he is 1 year old! They grow so fast, where has the time gone!

Sorry Angel, I called Pierce Simon again!! I just happened to go and bnb and see I did it again and I fixed it! I am losing my mind. I am not just doing this to you ladies. I am also confusing my children's names lately. So So sorry.


----------



## lilesMom

I'd be more worried he is drinking pee in his pool water, hee hee
I don't let him but it's hard to stop him plus help him move small his limbs :-D
Glad ye r well Xx
Its warm here but not too hot
I like when we actually get a summer :-D
Last year and this year we did.
Few years before that was all rain
No news here.
We r fine :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

But its good that you are aware of the secondary drowning Laura, it happens way more often than parents realize. Glad Simon is having fun swimming! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

After all of these years me and dh have learned what is wrong with him, and most likely he is never going to change. At least that is what I have been reading. All he needs is a diagnosis, but do you ladies remember me saying he has symptoms of Aspergers, he is very cold, emotionless, robotic. I told you about his terrible upbringing. His mother is a narcissist, never showed love for him, father abandoned him. I believe wholeheartedly that he suffers Schizoid Personality Disorder (spd), He has every every single symptom and its very scary. If you ever read about this disorder you ladies will have an idea what misery I have been living with the last 9 years of our marriage. I don't know how I didn't leave him by now because I am the polar opposite from him, I am very needy of affection and love. I don't believe he will ever change, so now I am at a cross roads. Do I want or have to live the rest of my life like this? This is so depressing. And yes he did show signs of this at the beginning of our relationship. But he also pretended to be somewhat affectionate to win me over. I feel duped by this man and I am at loss of words describing the sheer agony and pain I have felt. Sorry to vent. I read about this disorder/personality trait to my mom and she said, "That is Aaron!" So so sad.


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!

Mrs G Im so sorry about AF... she just doesnt get that she isnt welcomed for some of us!!! Sending you HEAPS of dust and hope this cycle is magical! :dust:

Angel, P is tooo cute!! I love that face hehehe Hope you guys had a great time in DC!!

Laura, how are you and your little prince doing? Hope all is well!!! :D

Jess, I do remember you saying something about that. Is he willing to see someone and maybe get diagnosed? Im so sorry you are having to go through this hun. If its something he cant control though, then I would think you aren't question his love for you right? Just sounds like he cant show it or its very hard for him top. :( Hope it gets better hun.

LOVE and HUGS to everyone and hope all is well!! :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Jess hugs xxx

Amy hi xxx
We r good thanks 
Hope all's well with u chick 
Hope ur feeling better x

Lo've yo all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie's top front tooth finally broke through. Poor baby, it seems like it takes weeks for the teeth to finally break through. And two of her top canines are coming in also! Yikes! No wonder she has been so grumpy! She is so sweet. She greets daddy every time he comes home, "Hi, dada!!" She is starting to talk away. Its so refreshing when they start communicating. Remember when I was scared she wasn't affectionate? She is all hugs and kisses now! And tells me she loves me! She is still all over the place so I have to be so careful with her all day long. How are all of you ladies enjoying the summer weather?

Amy, I just read your thread. So excited for you and dh. Its all happening so quickly! :happydance:

Hi Laura! Simon still having fun swimming?

Hi Angel, I bet your very busy planning Pierce's big day! 

:hugs: Leslie!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I've been such a slacker ladies..I apologize!
Been thinking of you and wanted to say hello! Happy hump day :D
Will catch up best as I can soon


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx to all


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! 

Angel? Hope you are doing great. I am sure you have been super busy preparing for Pierce's bday! Hope everything is ok hon!

:hugs: to all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I survived my SIL! Super busy around here, gearing up for my entire family to come for Pierce's birthday & baptism. So excited! 

Jess ~ Sorry you think your husband has SPD...must make for a challenging environment, I suppose he isn't affectionate with the girls then either? Does he change if you talk to him? :hugs: What a predicament! Hurray for Soph being so loving :cloud9: What a beautiful rainbow she is!!

Laura ~ How is Simon? Adjusting well to glasses??

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I figured you have been extremely busy. I am so use to you spoiling us with attention over here. lol. Good to see that SIL visit went well. I only wish I could go to Pierce's bday party! Maybe someday we will all have the chance to finally meet up! Take care hon. Hope everything goes great with Pierce's bday preparations. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I tried a couple of times to get on here while my SIL was in town, but I rarely had a minute to myself. I think my SIL was expecting my DH to drop everything and party with her, she was surprised he was as mellow as he was. He had one "fun" day, I was über annoyed, but I gave him a reprieve since he hasn't seen her in 2 years. This didn't stop my SIL from getting her drink on :dohh: She would want to hold Pierce and I wouldn't let her. I'm sure she thinks I'm a *itch, but I don't care. I think a visit every 2 years is soon enough!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday girls!

Angel, how annoying your SIL is!!! Yay for your DH only having ONE day as oppose to FT partying like she was expecting. Maybe this may deter her from coming so often? lol

Hope you ladies all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## aaronswoman79

I take it your SIL is still very young Angel? I think you handled the situation perfectly! :hugs:

Hi Amy! :hugs:

Ladies, I am going to try and tone down talking about my husband. It just really overwhelms me the way he is. The man is too strange to even try to understand. But to answer your question Angel, he can't even show affection to his own daughters. Sad I know. 

Happy Friday ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Angel ur so right with sil
P doesn't need to be manhandled by someone after drinking 
I don't drink anymore mainly cos I don't think it mixes in anyway with baby minding :-D

Jess Hope things improve for u with dh hon xxx

Aamy happy weekend,best of luck starting meds Xx

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jess I wish I could say my SIL is young, but no, she is almost 50! They are from a small town up North with nothing better to do than drink, I guess. We have friends who own bars around here, so there is always something to get in to :drunk: <~~that's who she wanted to go and hang out with. She kept saying, "I'm on vacation." She is all my DH has, so he has been a bit defensive when I bring her name up :dohh: Meanwhile, I don't mind you venting about your DH...it's what we're here for xoxo

Laura ~ I agree with you about drinking & tending to a LO...I haven't had anything for 2 years. I do miss wine, but there will be plenty of time for it once P is properly settled in his bed for a full night of sleep (he still wakes!). How is Milky?? 

:wave: ladies!

My sister gets in tonight, my parents arrive tomorrow...cannot believe my sweet sweet Piercey is going to be 1 in a couple of days! Thank you ladies for going on this journey with me :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I thought you were gonna tell me your SIL is in her 20s!! lol! I stopped partying before I even turned 21, but then again I am a bit of a boring person. lol. j/k. I am a homebody. while I do enjoy traveling and like learning about new cultures and experiencing new places I am by no means a party girl, but at the same time I can be fun!! Can't believe Pierce is turning 1 already!! That little boy is going to be so spoiled for his bday!!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks for being there for me ladies through all of my issues with my husband. He is a lost cause. I am in such a difficult situation. I have been a single mother before and it wasn't too difficult, then again Aly was a complete angel when she was a little girl. I met Aaron when I was 22 so its been a long time. I can't imagine taking care of 3 girls by myself, the hardest thing will be Natalie's mental health problems. But I also can't continue being married to a robot. I need some time to think over things and decide what to do. :nope:

Laura, how are you hon? How is Simon doing? Is taking in more solids now? That has been my struggle with Sophie, she is huge but eats like a bird. I don't know where she gets all of her energy from.


----------



## lilesMom

Angel the big first bday. Woohoo xxx
Enjoy
it will be fab
Hurray fir ur family arriving

Jess hugs honey xxx
Tough decision to make
Just make sure it sure before u make a move
My Sis kicked her hubby out and she wouldn't admit it
But I'm pretty sure she regrets it
Another one is happily divorced in a fan New relationship and new career
So u can do it
She had 4 kids under the age of 9 xxx

We r good
Still food issues and choking but a million times better
We see hospitals speech and Lang therapist thurs fir assessment
And prob be sent for videofluroscopy
He is doing good though thank God
Babbling sand copying much mote words the little cutie
I love his bones :-D

Love to all xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy 1st bday Pierce :happydance:!! I hope the party is a blast Angel! Can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## lilesMom

Happy bday p xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a beautiful day...pictures, baptism, party, good company :cloud9: Thank you for the birthday wishes :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Happy birthday Pierce! Hopefully when you have time you can post a picture or two. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad it was a great day angel xxx


----------



## mommylov

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY Bday P!!!!

Hi Ladies!! :D


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Amy xxx

Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! Can you believe the only pic I have on my phone is his birthday cake :dohh: I'll transfer pics from the camera to my computer shortly and the photographers pictures won't be in for a couple of weeks.
Birthday party #2 is this Saturday (the first one was for my close friends & family)!

Laura ~ Big hugs to Simon! Has he adjusted to his glasses?

Jess ~ Summer is almost over, will you be able to get Natalie in that special school? Is your DH still at home (not working)? Besitos for Soph!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommylov

Hi ladies!! :wave:

Angel, that cake is so cute! Cant wait to see pics!! :D

Hope everyone is doing well :) I l know I dont write much in here but I do read just about everyday and always have you all in my thoughts :)


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, what a lovely cake for Pierce. Can't wait to see the pics! My husband started working this week. So its just me and the girls. 

Amy, just saw the update for your thread. FX everything continues to go good hon. 

Hi Laura!!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel lovely cake x

Hi Jess Xx
U might feel better about dh now he isout of the house
If oh is around too much he annoys me.
I'm used to my space :-D

Hey Amy Xx

Love to all 

Mrs guala u still here
How u doin if so xxx


----------



## mommylov

Angel love the new pic!!!! So stinking cute!

Hi girls! Happy *almost* Friday!!! :D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Weaning is so sad :cry: This morning, he fell asleep without nursing :( He didn't even put up a fight. I guess we're down to nursing at bed time only now. I know, I know, he is 1 and technically should be done anyway, bottle fed babies are done with bottles at this point...they are just so little. I won't encourage weaning at night until after I speak with his Dr (next Tues)...he gets his shots--eek!

Laura ~ Did you have appointments today? How are things with your health?

Jess ~ Yay for DH going to work...just in time for you to regain your sanity! Hehehe! My DH went on a 2 day trip, I needed the break. How is Alyssa?

Hi Jen! How are you?


----------



## xoxo4angel

Amy & Leslie :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, want in on a little secret? All three of my daughters were bottle fed past 1 year. Back in 2000 when Alyssa was born the docs were barely reinforcing for babies to stop taking the bottle at 1 year. She took the bottle up to 1.5 years I believe and she adjusted just fine!. :thumbup: Natalie is a different story of course, it was much harder to get her off the bottle, but I believe she was the same age as Alyssa. Sophie is still taking the bottle but drinking much less now. So not all babies are text book when it comes to weaning. I know its sad because you barely nurse Pierce now and he is adjusting so well, but its actually such a great sign. He is such a smart little boy!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel Simon Stoll has his bottle will do for awhile 
I know it's hard on u but itsgreat pirate pierce is easy to wean.
Be awfull if he was upset cos of it xxx

Proper post later
Munchkin needs me :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I must admit, I still love feeding Sophia her bottle. I know that most of the babies that still take bottles at this age feed it to themselves, but I still love to have Sophia near me and feed her. I love it when she sees her bottle and automatically opens her mouth for me to feed her. She only drinks like a couple bottles a day now so she is getting closer to being weaned. She can drink just fine from a cup and with a straw so I am sure she just likes the closeness of being fed. How is your little prince doing lately?


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a relief to know ladies! Honestly, I wouldn't mind nursing him at night for a few more months and give him my antibodies to jump start the start of cold/flu season! I'll follow his lead.

And Laura, you're so right, it would be a lot harder if my lil pirate cried for it! 

TGIF!


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday ladies!!!

Jess gald you are getting a little needed break from your DH hehehe

Angel, you too hun! Sorry to hear about the weaning though. Im with you and know that Ill be heartbroken too but he is still your bbay and forever will be <3 Are you thinking about #2? :)

Laura, how are you doing dear? Any plans for the weekend?


----------



## lilesMom

Love yo all Xx

I know I've been crapy on here lately
I read everything 
But I've nothing new or exciting :-D
We r ok
Squishy butt prob has a bit of a food problem from reflux and stroke
He gets confused as to how to chew and move food around his mouth
His constipation and therefore his reflux is playing up
He is also trying to cut 3 New teeth 
Both have allergy / cold
Sounds like things are awfull but strangely they aren't :-D
The other option for his food issue was perm damage from stroke
So this way is better
Salt said it's amazing I got him on solids at all, considering
So I'm kinda proud of that
Its slow progress but still progress :-D
My lil man continues to be fab nd cuddly 
So we r ok then :-D

Love to all xxx 

Plus um gonna win the lotto 
And Amy is goNan get her baby.
Putting it our there to make it true :-D

Sorry I'm rambling.
I'm a bit giddy this eve :-D

Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel pirate p is adorable xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

3 new teeth Laura~~yikes! Glad everything is well and Simon is thriving! He has a super Mom taking care of him xoxo Oh and I say you are going to win the lotto too!! Have you decided to try for #2 yet? I'm 90% sure I'm done-done! 

:wave: ladies!!

:dust:


----------



## mommylov

Hi girls!!

Laura, yikes three teeth! I second Angel and say that Simon is so lucky to you have you as his mom! <3

Angel, you're really done?? One and done??? A family friend of ours just told me recently they decided to just stick with thier one as well. Her and I were pregnant together (my 1st pregnancy) and she thought that she may want another one by now but it doest seem like it. You never know what the future holds but it seems like these days lots of women are choosing just to have one. No matter what happens I hope that we stay in contact and see everyone's Lo(s) grow! :)

Jess, hope everything is going well with you hun!!

So it looks like its just the 4 of us left in here for the most part huh?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Just wanted to say hello ladies! I read Amy's post about us not really being around and want to apologize. I read your messages and still love and think of you. I'm so emotionally and physically drained with this process and working and all it's just hard to keep up. Just want to move on to happier, less stressful times but I know either way will be difficult.
At work so can't really chat but thinking of you all <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Amy! Everything is going fine. I hope you are doing great hon. I know so many exciting things are happening in your life right now! How are you and your dh feeling?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> 3 new teeth Laura~~yikes! Glad everything is well and Simon is thriving! He has a super Mom taking care of him xoxo Oh and I say you are going to win the lotto too!! Have you decided to try for #2 yet? I'm 90% sure I'm done-done!
> 
> :wave: ladies!!
> 
> :dust:

ck

Thanks xxx :-D
I dunno when is ever gonna be a good time
Def bot till munchkin is 2.
Gotta get liver ans thyroid fixed
Ans I want Simon walking :-D
So could be awhile 
I'm happy with just Simon for now and possibly forever
But I'm more 60:40 :-D
Ur 10% has crept in :-D
Hee hee xxx 
How ye keeping.


----------



## lilesMom

Amy thanks hon. Hope u r still doin ok with meds and stuff xxx
U will be swapping lo stories before u know it xxx

U too Leslie xxx

How r u Jess Xx 

Love to all xxx


----------



## mommylov

Oh Leslie, Im so sorry hun. This process and journey is definitely not for the faint of heart. I feel like it challenges us on so many levels. There is no right or wrong way to go about it. You are such a strong woman and this will all be worth it. Im really pulling for you! I think you are doing great and will have that little rainbow soon. Sending you heaps of dust during your tww right now. Chin up doll... 

Jess, Thanks hun. I am so lucky to have my hubby. He has his moments like anyone else but he really amazes me with his strength and patience. I don't know what I would do without him. I have been off and on in tears the past few days just fearing the worst and scared of hoping for the best. He has maintained a positive attitude throughout this whole thing and is very hopeful that this will work which keeps me going. So in addition to the wonderful support I get here, I have him and I try and think of that when the tears and fears start to creep in. :)

Angel and Laura... I'm sure with all of my drama you guys are not excited to possibly have to go through ttc again lol But I hope that if you ladies do decide to try for #2 that it happens much faster and easier. :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Amy! Your DH sounds amazing! I just love how supportive he is and I know your rainbow is just around the corner!! :dust:

:kiss: Leslie!

Laura & Jess love to those babies from me! Laura, can't blame you for wanting to wait another year...I'm as Amy said, "One and done!" These old eggs are retired! Ha!

Sorry I've been super swamped here lately...w/ DH's homecoming, then house guest after house guest...add everything for Pierce (2 parties + baptism), all topped off with me trying to schedule students for the fall! It's not easy chasing a 1 year old and working from home (I only work during registration, but wowzers these little guys are quick!)! I'll be back to catch up properly! Mwah!

PS Pierce took his first steps 2 days ago :cloud9:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura- hope you and Milky feel better!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Miss you Angel! Thanks for checking in on us. Congrats on Pierce walking. Once they start walking they become a handful, but so so so much fun!. Sophie is so active and hasn't gained any weight since she started walking (steady at 27 lbs.) and she is starting to slim down already. So how did the 2nd party go? Can't wait to hear the details!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Laura, so sorry you and Simon are sick. So you are waiting some time before you ttc again? So Simon can have you all to himself, that sweet little boy! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm kinda thinking I may be happy one and done as well
Oh wants more but I'm not sure.
Simon will need me for a long time yet. :-D
Oh only plays with him a few times a week 
So it's easy to want more then.
I would like another baby but not the pregnancy
I'd be afraid I'd go into hospital abs hve to leave Simon
Anyway rambling :-D
S us having mini fits last nt and today, 
The antibiotics upsetting his tummy a little
Thars prob why

Amy Hugs honey.
Look after yourself 
Lots of treats ans tlc for u, 
Its a tough process but with a great outcome hopefully xxx

Angel hurray for p steps :-D
I can't wait for squishy bums;-)
Hope work isn't too long and demanding
Hqrs enough looking after lo Xx 

Jess Hope ye r well xxx

Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: 

Laura ~ Are the antibiotics part if you guys not feeling well? Are you ok? I see your concern with having #2, but you're young enough yet to wait some time before having another! And I'm sure its easier for your OH to say he wants a second...if only they spent a full 24 hours in our shoes! I wouldnt trade my position for the world, but I wouldn't mind him getting a dose of what my day of "just taking care of a baby" consists of! 

Amy ~ I need to read today's journal entry :hugs:

Leslie ~ I hope things are looking up for you.

Jess ~ Are the girls ready for school? Does your DH like his new job, I wonder how he adjusts to new working environments. Sweet Soph holding steady at a whopping 27lbs <3 Pierce will most likely do the same...

I nearly forgot today was P's 1 year check up. DH came home at noon and reminded me we had to go :dohh: The nurse I adore has left the practice, so P ended up getting 2 shots (MMR & Varicella) from the "float" nurse. She was quick and efficient, so it wasn't too bad. Dr told me he is going to start to look slim because of his height, but not to worry (she said he should have his Daddy's physique). I thought it was interesting the growth chart she has says at the rate things are going, we can expect him to grow 5 inches this year and gain up to 7lbs! Babies are amazing!

Jen ~ How are you? Hugs to Zoey. xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Awww, Pierce is a big boy like daddy. Do people say he looks like him or both of you? I love to hear people's opinions because they are so different and interesting. I'm betting Pierce is going to grow more than 5 inches. Taller kids tend to grow a little faster. I took Sophie to the park the other day and there was this 14 month old little girl and Sophie towered over her. Then there was a 2 year old girl, 1 whole year older than Sophie and they were just about the same height. People drop their jaw when I tell them her age. lol. I guess it doesn't help because she is thinning out. She still has thigh rolls but they are not as deep. I am going to miss those thigh rolls!! My dh doesn't like his new job, therefore grouchier than usual, but its great to have him out of the house during the day. So now that Pierce has taken his first steps has he fallen at all? Sophie still falls sometimes but its because she is a little careless and impulsive. There are days when she is running around for hours and I have to force her to rest, nap, and even eat! 

Laura, your plan sounds good on waiting just a tad bit more to try for lo number 2. Its easier for the men to say they want another because they have no idea what a woman goes through during pregnancy, childbirth and taking care of children all day. I am glad I spaced my own kids out, but I had no choice as I only was 19/20 when I became pregnant and had Aly. So I had the liberty to wait a few years, plus It gave me time to find who I thought was Mr. Right. And Natalie is special needs so I knew that it was the best for me to wait a few years to have the next baby. So I don't regret at all the way they are spaced out. It just needed to be that way. But no matter what you decide I am sure it will be the best for you, your OH, and Simon. 

Hi Leslie!! :hugs:

Big :hugs: Amy!! I am gonna check your thread now!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks girls. Xx
Proper post tomorrow. 
I'm too tired :-D
Xxx
Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Pierce is rocking a fever, which is causing him rapid breathing...surely this is due to his vaccines! Darn the measles epidemic sweeping the nation! Did Soph or Simon have a reaction to the MMR vaccine? I just hate seeing P like this! I feel a long night coming on. :coffee:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophia hasn't had that vaccine yet. She will get it at her at her 15 month appointment. Poor Pierce, are you gonna take him in just in case? Or if his fever goes up? when Sophia has a fever the medicine that works wonders for her are these acetaminophen suppositories called feverAll. The dosage is a bit lower because it is a suppository so it goes right into the blood stream. The medicine also does not pass through the tummy so they avoid an upset stomach or vomiting because it is a suppository. Not sure if you have given Pierce acetaminophen (or if he is allergic or has had a reaction to it) before but it has really helped Sophie. Or has he had motrin "Ibuprofen", it seems to help some kids better than the acetaminophen because of the anti-inflammatory properties. I hope your little man gets better soon hon. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I called the after hours Dr and a fever (even at 102F) is par for course, ughh! She said to switch to ibuprofen because it last 6 hours, this allows P to sleep longer w/o spiking a fever. I made the switch when he woke crying at 12:40am...he fussed for an hour, fell asleep on me and woke at 6:44am. Fever is intermittent right now. 

I will def ask about FeverAll Jess...sounds a lot easier that working a syringe in the wee hours of the night! 

Happy it's almost Friday!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Girls!

Angel I hope P is doing better! :(


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Pierce is rocking a fever, which is causing him rapid breathing...surely this is due to his vaccines! Darn the measles epidemic sweeping the nation! Did Soph or Simon have a reaction to the MMR vaccine? I just hate seeing P like this! I feel a long night coming on. :coffee:

Simon was shivery and off 3 weeks after
Because there are 3 components, the time for reaction to each differs.
So long as fever isn't too high and comes down with meds it's totally normal reaction Xx
Hope he feels better soon Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Only saw second message now Angel
Xxx.silly vaccines Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

lilesMom said:


> xoxo4angel said:
> 
> 
> Pierce is rocking a fever, which is causing him rapid breathing...surely this is due to his vaccines! Darn the measles epidemic sweeping the nation! Did Soph or Simon have a reaction to the MMR vaccine? I just hate seeing P like this! I feel a long night coming on. :coffee:
> 
> Simon was shivery and off 3 weeks after
> Because there are 3 components, the time for reaction to each differs.
> So long as fever isn't too high and comes down with meds it's totally normal reaction Xx
> Hope he feels better soon XxClick to expand...

This is very helpful information. I forgot about there being 3 different things in the one shot and the reaction times varying. Thank you Laura. Are Simon's seizures mild now? Are his meds still working? How is your thyroid & liver function?

:wave: ladies! 

Amy ~ Super excited for you today!

Leslie ~ How's the TWW treating you? Hope you are ok.

Jess & Jen :kiss: to those girls! (Potentially my future daughter in laws! Ha!)

P is still quite ornery! Up and down last night as well...hopefully he is better today, I'm pooped!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Angel
It's so tiring when they r sick
Is he maybe bringing a new tooth as well? 
Simon seems more prone to being sick when he is
Xxx
S is still having mild episodes, his sleep is disrupted too
But he is still on antibiotic so not sire if it's that 
He may need increase now other med is gone
But he is nearly at the max
Gotta wait and monitor and see if they stop when antibiotic is gone
I think I should hve gotten me antibiotic too
I got steroid spray but I don't think.it's working. 
Doh
Still a bit zonked
Want uhh to retest liver and thyroid in q little bit
But I'd say thyroid is ok ish now thanks Xx
No scandal here, been a quiet, lots of home time week :-D

S is saying more words, I love hearing him talk :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I notice Sophie gets a little sick also when teeth are breaking in, even a little runny poop. That's amazing that Simon is saying words! He is doing awesome. 

Angel, hope Pierce is feeling better and both of you are able to get some rest. Could it also be his teeth bothering him?

Sophia has 2 bottom teeth and 2 top teeth that are barely out. I thought she would get her teeth quicker but it has been a slow painful process for her. How many teeth do your los have?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks jess Xx
Simon are slow too sand sore!!! 
He has 5,
3 more close, can see white ridges
1 extremely close, I can see the tip but just not broken yet
Getting teeth sucks :-D

Happy weekend ladies Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I hadn't thought about teething :dohh: He has been drooly again, I think he is starting to cut #9, but it's impossible to get my fingers in there for a feel...he has quite the bite!

Sorry the kids are all teething. And darn the antibiotics causing Simon troubles! FX'd his seizures calm once he is off the meds! Take care of yourself too Laura! Happy Momma = Happy Baby!!

Amy ~ Hope you are feeling ok!!

Leslie ~ :dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophie had a temper tantrum and threw her body backwards and hit the back of her head on the hard wood floor. My husband got her ticked off while trying to take her jacket off (Sophie never wants to stay still) and he knew not to take her jacket off the way he did. Sophie got mad because she thought he was going to pick her up, she doesn't know better. She flew straight back and cried so so hard so we took her straight to the emergency room. She was doing excellent a few minutes after the screaming and crying. I just wanted to make sure she was ok. I on the other hand wasn't ok, I was freaking out and crying hysterically when she hit her head. It really messed me up mentally to see her fall like that. I am still shaken up and I am going to stay up all night to keep an eye on her, just in case. Btw, she started walking backwards last week and keeps walking backwards into the wall, climbing up everything etc. She has been harder to take care of than either of my girls! I am exhausted. :sleep:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Poor Soph and poor Mommy :hugs: I was just talking to my pediatrician about head injuries and "throw back" tantrums. It's so scary. I hope you were able to get some rest xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Its so scary when she walks Angel. Part of the reason I believe Sophia was an early walker is because she is impulsive and seems to be a daredevil. She doesn't seem scared to get hurt or the least bit careful. To this day, I have to be careful the second I put her on our bed or she will just crawl or walk right off the bed! My oldest Alyssa never use to fall, she was incredibly careful. They really are so different. Its interesting how some babies are so careful and others think they are super babies and have no fear! How is Pierce doing so far since he took his first steps, is it ever nerve racking or does he pretty seem careful? My other 2 were more careful, Sophia has even walked into the wall!!:wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Just catching up.
Hope soph is ok xxx
And u xxx
I've a headache again so not staying 
I'd say up hve to go back to Doc again tomorrow for antibiotics for me
Doh. I should hve gotten when Simon did but was trying to avoid um
Love to all xxx

Angel it's hard to check s gums now too.
3 top teeth above 2 sharp bottom teeth make it hard
He thinks it's really funny when he manages to get me :-D


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ I hope the Dr's give you something to help you feel better xoxo

Jess ~ Pierce isn't walking independently, but he is a bit of an extremist...he lunges for an activity cube that is clearly out of reach (unless he takes a couple steps for it). His play room is pretty well padded, but hitting the hardwood a couple of times has taught him to tuck his chin when he goes down. What frightens me is the tile...it's so hard! It sounds like Sophia is just trying to be a big girl like her sisters! 

Happy Monday ladies!

PS Down to nursing once at bedtime and once when he wakes at midnight. I don't know if he is too tired and latching poorly or what, but my nips are über sensitive. I'm almost done-done! I hope he continues eating well during the day :munch:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Xx
Went back to Doc ended up getting antibiotics for me
But got sent to hosp foe Simon 
Got checked out, they did few tests and sent us home with stronger antibiotic
Very glad to be in our own bed :-D
Love yo all Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, Pierce is smart to think about tucking his chin in when he falls. when Sophie falls she just has this clueless and confused face as she goes down lol! Sophia weighed just under 28 lbs at the docs so I am a relieved that she is still gaining weight because she really is extremely active and just isn't a big eater. That's great that Pierce gets that little bit of nursing in, I guess he is almost weaned! I notice while Sophie is teething her appetite really goes down, it must be very painful. Poor babies.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, did you and Simon have the same virus? So sorry that both of you are sick hon. Hope both of you get plenty of rest and feel better. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'm curious about your ailment too Laura...do you guys have a cough, fever? Poor little fella can't catch a break (neither can you)! Wish I were there to help around the house. Want me to fly on over? I'll just tell my DH ya need me! The neighbors house still for sale :haha:

Jess ~ Yay for Soph maintaining her weight! It's so tough knowing if they are getting enough! My pediatrician said it will be perfectly ok to see Pierce's ribs (what?!?!)! How do we go from a butterball to skinny?? This year she said he'll gain approx 7lbs and grow 5"...I'll be interested to see how accurate she is. Sorry, I just rambled!! Anyway, I cannot imagine how much fun Soph is running around, did you say she is walking backwards? I always think that is sooo cute!!

Amy ~ Thinking of you and sending mountains and mountains of sticky baby dust your way!! Praying for your sweet sweet rainbows! Come on August, do your thing!

Leslie ~ Hope this find you well :hugs: I need to catch up in journals.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I can't see how your doctor can estimate that because what if his appetite goes up or down or what will be his activity level? Just try not to worry if he doesn't follow her estimations. I think those height and weight numbers are just averages. Its hard not to worry. You know my preoccupation with Sophia's weight started when she was in the NICU her first week of life and they wouldn't release her if she didn't gain enough weight and then when they released her they told me she must gain 1.5 to 2 oz a day (not all newborns gain that much). They even threatened that they would re-admit her if she didn't gain that much weight (she's my baby not theirs, how dare they). So even though she is over 1 year old I still feel traumatized about her NICU stay and get so worried if she doesn't gain or if she will fall of the charts in her weight gain. Its crazy how all of those issues still affect me to this day! Btw Pierce is doing awesome! You must be such a proud mama! Pierce tucking in his chin when he falls means he is protecting himself, very advanced thinking if you ask me! :thumbup:


----------



## aaronswoman79

edit: I mixed Pierce and Simon's names again (I already fixed it)! And in the same post!! In my defense, it has been an extremely stressful time. So sorry Angel and Laura! :flower:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yeah, she is walking backwards, she is a goof!! She thinks its funny but it scares the heck out of me. She has walked into the wall a few times already! Yikes!


----------



## lilesMom

Proper post later
Xxx 
Giggling over Sophie,walking,backwards into awall
:-D
They r,so cute at that age Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Back gain :-D
I think it was prob a virus that turned into bacterial
But no temp fir either of us which is a bit weird.
Dry sore throat, sore ears, dry irritable cough but not bad,
Just tired and crappy feeling, 
Not flu like sick
Munchkin is having trouble drinking and eating cos of throat
Being sick is setting off his seizures.

Sounds like p and Soph are flying about the place.
Lil cuties :-D
Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I had a laugh at Soph walking backwards too! Darn walls getting I her way!! Hehehe! And no worries Jess about mixing up the boys names, just glad you take a minute to yourself and pop in here :hugs: Sorry things are stressful. Will you get to put Nat in a school this fall or will you try homeschool again? 

Laura ~ Ugh, sounds just blah! I hate those viruses that turn bacterial...they literally take FOREVER to heal from. I hope Simon's throat eases up...are you able to get him to take his milk...do you have him on a special formula or is he ok with cow's milk? Sending healing vibes your way xoxo


----------



## Storked

Hey girls, hope all of you are doing great!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:hugs: Bethany. Hope Lady L is doing well xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

:coffee: I'm anxiously awaiting Amy updates...not like I'd expect her to be on here today, but wishful thinking never hurt :kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Bethany 
I'm loving ur fb pics
Cuteness :-D


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> I had a laugh at Soph walking backwards too
> 
> Laura ~ Ugh, sounds just blah! I hate those viruses that turn bacterial...they literally take FOREVER to heal from. I hope Simon's throat eases up...are you able to get him to take his milk...do you have him on a special formula or is he ok with cow's milk? Sending healing vibes your way xoxo

Thanks hon Xx
He is still on aptimal comfort formula ( reduced,lactose) 
We,tried follow in milk, didn't go well :-D
I'll be sticking to his formula fir a bit.
Prob try lactose free cows milk then.
I think it's just easier digest
Other milk worsens his reflux and constipation.
He is drinking some and eating alright.
Had a big supper 
I'd say he is on the mend :-D
Was talking to seizure Nurse, they r prob gonna add a second epilepsy drug again 
Was hoping to avoid it but anyway 

How ye doin?


----------



## lilesMom

I love that pic of p.
U got anymore bday pics? 

Jess Sophie weighsmore than Simon now xxx
I thunk she is doing just great xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

I bet Simon will do well with the lactose free milk, glad he had a good supper! I'm sure you don't want him on any more meds, surely its for the best xoxo. once he is on something, can he be weaned off? Is he good about taking his medicine? How is his therapy coming? i still want to see pics of him in his glasses :)

I should get digital copies of pictures today, I will post some when they come in!


----------



## lilesMom

Just reading up about his,potential,New,med.
It can cause life threatening skin rash.
I'm not liking the sound of that.
I'll hve to quiz the nurse when she rungs me tomorrow 
Im never on comp,and my phone won't seem to put up pics.
Up try again there :-D Xx
Looking forward to urs Angel 

He is,very good,taking his,meds
He,has,taken them since birth so is used to them
Can take him a little bit to get used to New ones though.


----------



## lilesMom

Stupid phone
Won't do pic.
S,barely,sleeps by day now so I don't get,on laptop


----------



## xoxo4angel

No worries about the pictures Laura. And good for you looking up the side effects of the new meds...you really are a super Mommy!

It says my files are too large to upload via computer :dohh: I'll try from my phone.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!

First of all big :hugs: and prayers to you AMY!!! 

Angel, usually when I do mix up Pierce and Simon's names its while there is some sort of drama here, like Natalie having a temper tantrum. That is what was going on yesterday. Unfortunately Natalie had to be taken off the Risperdal, she started gaining weight way too quickly, that is a very common and negative side effect of the medicine. And I can't risk her health, she has been overweight since the last time a few years ago that she took Risperdal. Even though she is very active she has stayed chubby. And the medicine wasn't helping this time. How is Pierce doing? You said he fell on the hard floor a couple times? That must have been scary. I am a cry baby when it comes to Sophie falling, it literally makes me fall apart its so scary! I'm sure your excited that Pierce is getting close to walking independently. Did you get his first steps on video? I still have the video of Aly when she just decided one day to walk independently through the whole house. From that day forward she never crawled again. lol. Sophie took a while from going from first steps to walking independently. Just to show you how different they are. Alyssa started walking independently right when she took her first steps. There was never any wobbly walking or falling when she started walking 1 week after her 1st birthday. Natalie also went from cruising the furniture to walking independently very very well, but she walked at 14 months!! hehe. And Sophia took her first steps somewhere around her 9th month and by her 10th month she was basically walking independently but she walks like she is drunk sometimes and she still falls once in a while. I wonder if her taking a while to walk more steady is connected to her walking so early?? It has been an adventure with Sophie, she has kept us on our toes. Raising children is for sure an exciting adventure! 

Laura, so glad Simon had a big supper. Sophie has been refusing most food since a couple days ago. That is why I am surprised she is still gaining. Once they hit a year the weight gain seems to slow rapidly. I also think Sophia has major issues with Lactose and many food allergies. The only way we can know for sure is if we get Sophia to an allergist and get her tested to find out exactly what she is allergic to. So the next step is to find a doc who can diagnose what exactly she is allergic to. She loves cheese so much, but I think its causing her tummy issues. This is the one food that she will eat with no problem, but its only 1 cheese she will eat, colby jack or marbled jack cheese. The one that is marbled yellow and white. She is pickier with most other cheeses. I try to offer her many foods but so far she seems to be a very picky eater, and if she doesn't like something I feed her it will literally make her barf up her whole meal and her milk! and she still can't tolerate yogurt. Does Simon eat yogurt? Is it just milk that bothers him or other foods with Lactose. So, Simon has almost ditched napping during the day? He doesn't want to miss out on the daily action! lol. Quick question? Did you ever find those diapers you were looking for, the bigger nappies? For some weird reason the only diapers I have had luck with are the pamper swaddlers. They have been the best diapers for her. I have tried huggies for all of my girls and they have always leaked through. All my baby girls had big thighs and butts lol. I wonder if that has anything to do with it. Pamper cover their tushies better. 

Quick question Angel, do you know much about baby shoe brands and what are some of the best quality. I am willing to spend the big bucks for Sophie because she just cant wear cheap shoes. She has very delicate feel and they are long, but she has a high arch and a her heals and ankles are narrow. So she has long skinny feet. I haven't had her fitted yet. I know Clarks sells shoes for narrow feet. Do you know if they are any good? Or if there is anything better. I hear in Spain, they sell pretty good baby shoes. what do you think?

Hi Bethany!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Surrender the booty! Arrrrr!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xoxo4angel

Baptism sweetie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess I'll be back to talk shoes! xoxo. Sorry Nat wasn't doing so well with meds. What's an alternative?


----------



## xoxo4angel

So Jess my gf's daughter has narrow feet and Nordstrom sells European brands that work well. Try Primigi or another brand is Jumping Jack (I think that's the other one)...oh and I believe Zappos sells these too!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thx Angel! Sophie is almost grown out of her shoes already!! lol. And guess what? She already loves going shopping for shoes and clothes and she loves Hello Kitty!! She goes crazy every time she sees that cat. hehe.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Btw, those pics of Pierce are so darling! I can't believe how big he has gotten. And he is smiling and ready for pictures now. Such a charming little man. :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

The alternative for Natalie is going the natural route. I am going to do some extensive research. There is one supplement we found months ago that is suppose to work, I forgot what it is called but I am going to see if I can find out. I did some research and from reviews it looks like it works great for some children, much better than the anti-psychotics out on the market and the psych approved of us using it, that it looks very safe. The only down fall is that is costs a lot of $$$$$$$$$, hundreds and hundreds a month. But if it works it is so worth it, anything for Natalie!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Too cute that Soph is a shopper! That's my kinda gal! We renovated our closet to accommodate my shoes! :haha: I'm only sad I don't have a DD to pass them on to :( And I hope the natural method works for Natalie. I can't believe there isn't a less aggressive cocktail they can prescribe for her, has she been back? She is lucky you found a natural alternative...FX'd for all of you that it works!

Laura ~ Hope you feel better xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Simon adores cheese,jess
He doesn't like yoghurt really anymore
I think it aggravates his,reflux
He isn't too bad,with plain,natural yoghurt
Anything flavoured seems to be a no
S is very picky with food
I think it goes with reflux.
Lots of things can make it worse
I don't think our s is intolerant,to lactose
I think it's easier to digest milks with less lactose
So it moves faster through his system
He suffers from slow push in his bowel from cp
Anything that slows things down makes this and
Therefore his reflux worse.

I know it was to Angel but Clarks are a trusted show brand here.
My own first shoes were Clark's :-D


----------



## lilesMom

Pirate p is soooo adorable :-D
Lovely pics Angel xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thx for the advice on the Clarks Laura. I have heard many good things about Clarks and they also have narrow sizes. Sophie's size 5.5 are already getting small. She inherited my big feet. lol. Dh has small feet. lol. Natalie is petite and has his small feet. So cute. I wish feeding our los were a little easier. I believe Sophie also tolerates plain yogurt a little bit better. But it all seems to affect her. Do you notice Simon having a sweet tooth? I gave Sophia chocolate pudding last week. BIG MISTAKE!! lol. And she also loves cheese.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I like the sound of your closet. I am sure my daughters would love your shoe collection. So your sure you are done with ttc? I guess Pierce is gonna be one spoiled little boy!!! Btw, Pierce looks so big and cute on your avatar. He looks longer and leaner now. I am sure its from all of his activity. Sophie is thinning out slowly too. I am missing how chunky she was. I don't want her thigh rolls to go away!!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah Simon has tasted and liked choc, Ice cream and jelly
He only will hve nibbles though sand then hve enough
I make sure he is full when offered anything like that 
He loves custard though.
When his throat was really sore, 
All he would eat was custard and cheese


----------



## lilesMom

I'd better try to sleep. I'll regret this in morn :-D
Love to all


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Friday!! 

Smooches to the babies xoxo

Leslie ~ Thinking of you.

Amy ~ Stick little embies stick!! 

College starts back up on Monday...I do not miss the classroom!


----------



## lilesMom

Kisses back to p :-D

Love to all Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: to all. Happy Friday!! On my way to start the enrollment process for my girls to start attending a private Christian School!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hope enrollment went smoothly Jess! Does this mean Natalie will go too? 

Laura ~ Are you & S better?

:dust: Leslie & Amy

Bethany ~ How's Lorelie? How's ttc #2? xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah much better thanks hon xxx
Still on antibiotics but heaps better
Hope it all well xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad you guys are on the mend Laura! 

Here's my pokey little puppy under Daddy's foot (that cabinet only has pots & pans):
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lilesMom

Cuteness :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Your dh is a tall guy! And Pierce is too cute. He still looks perfectly nice and plump. His jeans look comfortable. Did you find a good brand that fits Pierce comfortably? I remember us discussing in the past if only they sold plus size baby clothing because our babies were nice and chunky! These days I am relying on jeggings and those skinny jeans that are super stretchy for Sophie.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sophia is teething and absolutely miserable. She has barely wanted to eat, is chewing everything in sight, can barely take a bottle and her gums look so sore where the teeth are breaking through! :cry: They are far down but the sharp teeth are just starting to break through but they just stay there and don't come out!! She is going to lose weight again and I am worried. :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

She is a great weight hon.
She weighs slightly more than Simon 
Dietician told me not to worry when Simon didn't eat for 2 months
She said he had room to lose some and we had time therefore to fix the issue.
Soph not eating will be temporary. 
She will compensate when tooth arrives Xx
If she won't take bottle.
Use a big syringe. Just make sure and don't touch,her gums with it


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess. I do think plus size for infants would be handy! I think the pants he has on there are sweats, jeans are still very restricting in his legs. And I like what Laura's dietician has said about not worrying about their weight...it won't be much longer and her teeth will be through xoxo Hang in there Mama!

How is Prince Milky? How is his physio? 

Thinking of you all :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Hey :-D
He a lot better thanks.
He hasn't seen his physio in about,6 weeks 
Our last app, she messed up and have us an appointment when building was closed for hols.
She is,really scatty
I was pretty peed off after driving 1 hr 15 to get there.
We were both sick so I was gonna cancell but I thought I shouldn't.
Was a bit mad.
We aren't seeing her till Sep 2nd.
I'm To,try switch u think.
But I'm not sure what's best for mouse yet :-D
If I switch its closer to community care
But I'm not sure they hve the,resources our current place does.
But current place,has too many people to see us often enough.
How ye doin Xx


----------



## lilesMom

S lives in pyjamas pants with regular tops.
Nothing to squeeze his tummy and aggravate Reflux :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, I also have to put loose pants around Sophie's waist. If I don't it will make her vomit, same with her diapers. Oh, forgot to mention, she loves cheese and she can't digest it. She throws up small undigested cheese hours after eating it, so no more cheese :nope:. She breaks out in rashes from regular milk, grains and I suspect she might be allergic or sensitive to a lot of other foods. I think the only way for me to find out for sure is to have her allergy tested, because she is showing way too many sensitivities.
Thanks for the advice about not worrying too much. You ladies are right! I just get so worried about anything these days. 

Btw, scary earthquake here in Northern Ca this morning. Our whole bed, tv, room was swaying back and forth. Thankfully, everybody is fine. It was scary though. 

Love to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess I was just getting onto check on you! Glad you guys are ok. xoxo Sorry about Soph's allergies, poor baby. Hope she is taking her bottle for you today.

Laura ~ Over an hour drive and the therapist wasn't there?? :dohh: I'd be upset too. Hopefully things are on schedule for Sept 2! Is there any way you can check out this other place to help you decide to make the switch or not?

All is well here mwah :kiss:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bad bad day today ladies. We were involved in a horrific car accident. We were 1 inch away from a big tragedy. I will go into details later, but my dh needed to help some of the victims, one had a broken neck and another had a horrific head injury, showing his skull and internal injuries (spitting up blood). He had to hold the mans neck in place along with an emt. Bad bad bad. I was terrified my husband would get hit by an on coming car on the freeway. He said there was blood everywhere. It was terrible. Will talk more about how everything went down later. I am still out this late, believe it or not. Thank God we are all ok. I hope the injured ones survived. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh how awfull Jess hugs xxx 
Hope ye r ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Angel :-D
Can't really check it out.
Cos only way yo hve appointment is to switch cos it's public health care.
Our,ot,said they r,very short staffed in local place at,the mo
So prob better off in further place for now.
Is,Dad still home with ye? 
Hve ye settled into new routine now x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad you and your family are well Jess xoxo Sorry you had to witness such trauma! 

Laura ~ I would certainly drive out to the other place since it would be difficult to get in to the local one. I bet Simon chats a bunch with you...how ishe with your OH?

My DH is soooo much better! We really had a rough go at the start of his homecoming but now it's better. He has been home and is super helpful. It helps that Pierce isn't nursing as often, so Daddy can scoop him up whenever and tend to him easily. 

Bah humbug, it's Monday!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Any of you talk to Amy or get an update? Is she ok?


----------



## xoxo4angel

I don't have exact details, they did transfer embryos and she was finally able to get out of bed on Friday! :dust: Stick little embies stick!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Did I miss the update? I didn't see anything when I checked her journal. So glad that everything went well.


----------



## aaronswoman79

I should get a facebook account to see updates from all of you. I use to have one and I deactivated it. 

Do you ladies know of any healthy supplements or vitamins that are good to give babies who have small appetites?


----------



## xoxo4angel

aaronswoman79 said:


> Did I miss the update? I didn't see anything when I checked her journal. So glad that everything went well.

I text her last week to check on her. Sorry, I should have made that more clear. :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

aaronswoman79 said:


> I should get a facebook account to see updates from all of you. I use to have one and I deactivated it.
> 
> Do you ladies know of any healthy supplements or vitamins that are good to give babies who have small appetites?

Abidec 
I'm not sure if ye hve it though.
My lil Niece was super fussy picky eater
This multi vit sorted it


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Angel for Amy update
Was getting worried
It should hve occurred to me to text her.
Doh!! Thanks

Glad things r great with dh now Xx
Must be nice to see them together 
Had a big fight with my oh yest but other than that it's fine :-D
Um feeling under pressure a bit from Simons meds change
And both of us being sick.
Oh got up grumpy and started cleaning ( Avery rare occurrence but he goes all out when he does) 
He was stamping around and didn't even say hi to Simon
I took it as judgements on my lack of cleaning
Partly true, partly my being sensitive and feeling crap
Que big fight
Strangely I feel much better today
Prob needed to vent!!


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ Sometimes we just need a good argument to get things off our chest...it can be quite refreshing! I imagine it is tough on you when S starts new meds, you need a spa day!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ I don't know of any vitamins, but let me know if you find any. I wonder if we have the brand Laura mentioned.


----------



## mommylov

:kiss:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks,Angel xxx

Xxx Amy.


----------



## aaronswoman79

:hugs: Oh Amy, I just read your journal. Big Big :hugs: for you. You are one brave and strong lady, all you have been through! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! Happy Hump Day!

Amy & Leslie & Bethany
<3 :dust: <3 :dust: <3


----------



## xoxo4angel

Any plans for Labor Day weekend? I'm going to my sister's! My BIL has a huge bonfire planned!


----------



## aaronswoman79

No plans so far Angel. The bonfire sounds like a lot of fun. Hows Pierce doing? Is he more active now that he is cruising around? Boy are they fun at this age! 

Laura, hope things are going well with Simon. Sorry about the fight you and your oh had, but glad that he is a good cleaner!! My dh also cleans very well, he actually gets quite obsessive when he does. lol. How is Simon doing with his medicine change? I hope better. 

Afm, Natalie and Aly started private school. They go to the same school which is a plus and so far Aly loves it. Natalie was tested before she started the 3rd grade to make sure she is on par with her grade and tested very very advanced. I was very proud because this school is already advanced and I have been home schooling her. Here comes the very very bad news though. The teacher is already having a lot of problems with her. She cannot stay still, doesn't want to do the work. I found out all of this today (and she has only been there for 3 days now). Kids are already getting annoyed with her. Most kids don't want to play with her. And her mental state is worse than it has ever been. She can mask the bipolar symptoms while at school. She holds it all in and the second she comes home all of the pressure from the day comes out. She is an emotional wreck. But the adhd, she cannot control. She said that she suffers when sitting still and that it is physically painful for her to sit still, that she feels it in her bones and nerves and its so so hard to focus. The teacher also said that in all of her years of teaching she has never seen a child so greatly affected by ADHD! I felt like breaking down and crying. And while all of this was going on, Sophie threw up blueberries all over herself and started gagging on her vomit!! She is now flat out refusing to eat anything, especially food she has to chew. She seems to be allergic to the milk, I was desperate and started adding a tad bit of Carnation Breakfast Essentials in her milk, just because she isn't eating enough solids or drinking enough milk. She is allergic to the Carnation too!! She is allergic to grains and God knows what else. with all of these issues going on with Natalie, I haven't even had the chance to find an allergist or gastroenterologist. I feel the walls are closing in on me! ugh!!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Oh Jess I'm so sorry you are having such a challenging time right now. Can Natalie be medicated for her ADHD without it affecting her bipolar disorder? And poor baby Soph, sounds like she needs a very specialized diet...I pray things settle with Natalie so you will have the time you need to help Sophia out AND find time for yourself! xoxo

G'morning ladies! It's almost Friday Amy :dust: :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs,Jess. Xxx
Simon eats,a bit of a limited diet too.
Lots of foods don't suit him.
He still Haas formula to till any nutrition gaps until,I get him eating,more variety 
Formula in food,counts too. If that,might work? 
Plus I give Simon watered down formula mostly
I put say 6 oZ water buy only 3 scoops.
Any,chance,soph is mildly,constipated? 
It can affect appetite and eating soo much 

I'm sorry I've no tips for adhd 
I do hve a nephew who is grown up now that I would,bet money had it 
He went undiagnosed and left school early for a trade 
But u know the issue do hoping that helps ye find help xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Love to all Xx 

Hi Angel 
Hope p is well Xx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Thanks Laura and Angel! My life must sound like such a mess to you ladies! :cry: Laura my next step was actually getting Sophie back on Similac sensitive formula. It didn't cause her any problems, but she hated it and I had to constantly force it on her. I would add rice milk and it would help her reflux. She is throwing up every day because of reflux and food intolerance. Anything with wheat messes her up. I am thinking she might even be intolerant to gluten. She seems to have an issue not just with lactose but with the protein in cows milk. I know goats milk is easier to digest but at this point I think she will just go back to formula until we get this eating problem straightened out. Sometimes I think all of those strong antibiotics that they gave her in the NICU to avoid Pneumonia really messed her up and the balance in her digestive system got affected by the antibiotics. Not sure just a suspicion. 

How are your los doing? Any cute stories, are they up to any mischief. lol. 

Amy, I am going to check your journal to see how you are doing? Big :hugs: hon.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Good news, Natalie did much much better at school today! Unfortunately, the teacher had to separate her and put her to sit by herself. But, she did much better like that. Poor thing was sad that she had to be separated. The teacher actually feels bad for her and me. lol. She doesn't know how we do it. She keeps talking about some boy named Logan that annoys her. Hmmm, maybe she has a crush on him. lol. Ohh boy, I got my hands full!

In other news, Sophie's other front tooth finally broke through today and she just took a whole bottle of milk with no pain. 5 teeth now plus 1 breaking through. These little teeth take forever to break through! I'm talking weeks of pain! :growlmad:

Laura, I think many people with ADHD, asperger's, and other things go undiagnosed. My dh has ADD and some of his nephews. I also have a brother that I believe has it. And my nephew most likely has it.


----------



## lilesMom

Would u try probiotics Jess? 
Add small bit of vanilla,essence to similac 
Might work xxx
Goats milk sand cows,milk are extremely similar 
Almond,milk or rice milk may work better 
Ive a,few nephews very allergic to milk
One,has,an Ana pen cos of it.
He can't even hve utensils that hve touched dairy


----------



## lilesMom

Aw first,crush? :-D

Hurray for,New tooth Xx
Teeth are so mean to our lo s xxx


Love to all Xx 

Simon made it across,the sitting room last night :-D
Not crawling but wriggling and,rolling
He is much more mobile 
Happy Simon,and happy mommy :-D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Laura, that is great! Simon is mobile and in no time he will be crawling and then walking! I bet your a proud mama. :happydance:


----------



## xoxo4angel

What a relief to hear Natalie is making progress. It will naturally take time to adjust to a classroom since she was homeschooled, so this is good news! And a crush, nothing motivates a girl like a fella! Tehehehe! How does A like the new school (or is this her old school...) And yes, teething is a nightmare! Pierce's molar broke through and he cried tears of pain...it was pitiful! I dread the rest coming in!

Laura ~ Prince Milky is finding his way!! Wriggle and rolling gets the job done!! 

Afm ~ All packed up and ready to head to my sister's tomorrow!

Hi Bethany! How's Lorelie? Thought of you the other day when I met a 7 year old Lorelie, sweet girl!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies
Def proud :-D xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! I hope you had a nice holiday weekend (it was Labor Day here Laura).


----------



## lilesMom

Hey guys Xx
Had pt and ot today
They were really,impressed,with s progress :-D
Ordering afo now, hurray :-D
Afo time is a great sign :-D
Love to all xxx,


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay Laura and Simon! what is afo? So glad to see how great Simon is doing!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope you had fun at your sister's house Angel! They must love to spend time with Pierce! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

So happy for your great news Laura, I'm excited that you seem thrilled with AFO (though I'm with Jess in that I don't know what it is! Oops!)

I have news I've wanted to share, but have held off because I remember how much it hurt to see these post when I was ttc...the universe is an interesting beast, one that I cannot understand. I've wrestled with posting this and hope this is the right thing to do---you all know I am out to support everyone :hugs: My AF has been wonky due to nursing, but when I reached a 32 day cycle my sister suggested I test...For lack of a more sensitive/guarded way of announcing it, I'm pregnant with #2! I'll have two under 2---oh boy! I'm too type A for surprises, so this is a complete shock since we were using preventative measures! :dohh: I was praying I would be able to throw this out there with Amy & Leslie's BFP announcements...I love you ladies and out of respect for the circumstances I will set up a journal to minimize my posts regarding this pregnancy. I pray daily for your miracles ladies and am truly sorry for any emotional pangs my news brings you.

PS Pierce is fully weaned and only wakes around 5am for a sip of water (he is happily nestled between DH & me! Ha!)


----------



## mommylov

Laura, so pleased to hear about Simon!

Jess hope all is well with you!!!!

Angel, BIG CONGRATS HUN!!!! I cant speak on behalf of Leslie but I dont think you need to set up a private journal hun just for us. Im truthfully not in here much and this journal is for pregnancy after loss which you have had losses. Im so happy for you and your dh!!! It is funny how things work isnt it?? Hopefully P will have a little sister!!! <3 Big congrats again hun!!!!! Im sure its safe to say that all of us are so happy for you and cant wait to be a part or your journey to #2. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats Angel Xx
Hve u gotten ur head round it? 
Greatnews xxx
U will still be the fab Mom u are, 
Just to 2 xxx

Afo is ankle foot orthotic.
Support for future standing and walking 
In my excitement forgot to explain it
Xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Congratulations Angel! Now Pierce is gonna have a little playmate. How cute! I know you are hoping more than anything for a healthy baby but are you hoping for a boy, girl, or either? :flower:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies :kiss: Morning sickness is here and is tough when keeping up after Pierce. I've gone back to acupuncture in hopes of staving it off! As for gender, I'm partial to boys, but wouldn't mind a mini me to pass my shoes & handbags to. My 1st official appt is on the 24th (I should be ~9 weeks).

Amy ~ I keep you and Leslie in my prayers. 

Laura ~ Oh that is fantastic news!! Yay Simon and AFO! When does that start?

Jess ~ How are the girls enjoying week 2 of school?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Look at it this way, morning sickness is a great sign of those hormones building up! Angel, hearing you pregnant is making me miss being pregnant! But no way for me, at least not that this point. Life is difficult for me right now juggling 3 kids. I don't think I could handle 4, especially because one has special needs. Another boy sounds awesome for Pierce to have a little brother, but a girl would be great too! I am so excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats Angel! I'm so glad you told us. Of course I'm thrilled for you. You've been nothing but supportive to both Amy and I. I don't think you have to make a separate journal, unless you want to. Look forward to following story for #2! So you are about 6 weeks? Did you have morning sickness with pierce? How is DH feeling about everything? Hope you start feeling better physically soon!

Jess I've been following and have read about your accident and the girls. I hope everything is getting better for you all! How are you. And DH doing?

Laura yay for Simon getting orthotic and the help that is needed. I love seeing his pictures on Facebook. How's the weight loss going? I know it's not easy! ;)

Amy constantly thinking of you! I also realized something...my friend ( who is now 21 weeks) actually became pregnant from the FET not from a second IVF. I also read something about the FET sometimes being more effective. I know she didn't wait a couple cycles like you are doing though. Why do they feel this is necessary? Really hoping for you!!

Sorry haven't been on here much. I haven't been keeping up with my journal either and have left a couple of the other threads I'm on. Just having some difficulty with being on B and B and some of the self centered personalities that go along with it. Dfinitely not something that I'm worried about with you ladies! :) I do read everything that is going on, just need the time to catch up.
Yay for almost Friday!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Leslie, so glad to hear from you. I try to keep up with your thread and I every time its testing time for you I am always hoping for your rainbow bfp. I am so sorry that things have been hard for you on bnb. How are you and your dh doing? I know I usually don't ask this, but how is he doing through this process and ttc? I just read you are done with iui for the month and into the tww. Hoping and praying for you hon! :hugs:


----------



## mommylov

Angel, I TOTALLY agree with what Leslie said and she is way better with words that I am lol. You all have been so supportive and so great. When something wonderful happens for you guys, we would want to know about it and be excited for you too!! Im just really glad that we were able to find such a wonderful group of ladies to be on this journey with. :) 

Leslie, dont even give those self centered people one ounce of yourself. They arent worth it! Im still thinking that you are sooo close to your rainbow coming! Thank you for your kind words re FET. That makes me feel better and little more hopeful again. I have read the same thing but then fear sets in. Im trying really hard to fight it and all of you have def played a huge part in helping me with that. :D As for the "time off"... we were told that we had to wait one natural cycle to allow my body to kind of get back to normal. Then the next cycle (Oct) I go on birth control to regulate it so that they know exactly when AF comes to start me on the meds for the transfer. So we are tentative for 11/15.

Jess, Im so sorry I haven't been as good at keeping up on here... you were in an accident????? Are you all ok?? :(

Laura, Im so so so glad that Simon continues to strive! He is a very inspirational little fella <3

Jen & Bethany.... miss you ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thank you ladies so much for your support. I'll be back to properly post!

Meanwhile, here is some sneaky :dust:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie thanks xxx
Leave the yucky b and,b peeps 
Stick with us :-D xxx
Weight loss Haas stalled
But my hair is falling out,a bit and stuff again,so reckon,thyroid dipped,a bit
But weirdly ny Doc said no blood tests last week or this week and doesn't know,when they r back
Sounds weird, she said something,wrong at hospital that does the testing
Never,heard that happen before
How u doin with it? Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hurray and yuck for,ms
Are u very tired? 
Hope hubby is minding u xxx

Amy hey xxx
Jess too xxx 

Jen as,Bethany r ye gone xxx
Love to ll


----------



## mommylov

Laura that is really strange for the hospital to say. Are you going to be calling back then to see when you can get the blood work??


----------



## xoxo4angel

Leslie ~ Sorry about the self-centered nature of some people. Thank you so much for your support. I had morning sickness with Pierce, feels like you're constantly car-sick-ick! Acu yesterday might be working its magic, Fx'd it helps! I only wish insurance would foot the bill! And my DH is good with the news, he just worries about me since he will be traveling so much *sigh* So now to get you through the TWW! Come on sticky BFP! Come on mini Leslie! xoxo

Amy ~ My gf went through an IVF cycle, they took a break and now have a beautiful 4 year old daughter. Again, one of the unexplained events of the universe! I believe Leslie wished for a crystal ball, I say we all hop in a Delorean and take a glimpse at our futures 3 years from now! Come on Father Time, work your magic!

Jess ~ I'm with Amy, how did everyone fair after the accident. Are you guys ok after witnessing such an event? Were any of you injured? Sorry I haven't followed up properly! 

Laura ~ Yikes for your thyroid, guess it's a good thing you are on top of it. Thats strange they aren't doing blood test...wonder what they do for emergencies! Out of curiosity do your eyelashes come out too?

:dust:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Ladies, thanks for thinking about us. we are over the accident, but omg. Things here are out of control. Imagine taking care of an 8 year old who has the emotional age of a 3 year old. Ladies, I can't express in words what everyday is like. She also has learning disabilities. Natalie masters everything so easily, but she can't deal with the repetitiveness of school. She is like a human calculator, everything gets recorded in her head very easily, but to write things down is so incredibly difficult. She is dyslexic and has learning disabilities, but she is soooooooooo soooooooo smart. She is just wired differently. I don't know what to do anymore. Life is so so hard at the moment. Her emotional state if very poor at the moment.

Angel, how are the babies!! 

Laura, how is Simon today?

Leslie and Amy xoxo !! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, when are you planning to add your lo's ticker!! Can't wait!!


----------



## lilesMom

mommylov said:


> Laura that is really strange for the hospital to say. Are you going to be calling back then to see when you can get the blood work??

Yeah my docs office said ring again Monday if doing them again
Really weird
My mom is on warfarin and it's pretty important to check levels all the time
She us nearly 2 weeks late to be checked now


----------



## lilesMom

My eyelashes not so,far angel
My eyebrows do when it gets bad though
Big gaps in um at Times


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs,jess xxx
S is kinda sick
Tummy bug sand cold caught off his little cousins 
Doh


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sorry Simon is sick...they're pitiful when they don't feel well! 

Jess ~ Oh boy...I cannot imagine what you must go through. Are there any resources or programs (children with special needs/dyslexia) available to you to help with Natalie? You are doing a great job on your own, but I'm sure you need a break! xoxo Glad you all have recovered from the accident :hugs:

Amy & Leslie: :dust:

Afm ~ Nothing interesting here...Pierce spends most if the day fussing that he wants to go "otts-eye," translation: outside. It's been raining here, so he is going through swing withdraws! :haha:

TGIF ladies!


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies... Happy friday!!!!

Laura, Im so sorry to hear that. I dont understand how the hospital thinks that this delay is ok. Ugh!

Jess, I second what Angel said. I cant imagine all that you go through and I wish I had some encouraging and comforting words for you. I really hope that things get better and that you have some peace. Like Angel said... are there any programs or resources for you? :hugs:

Angel, that is sooo cute ...."otts-eye" hehhe Poor P though..I hope the rain lets up and you are feeling up for some fun in the sun. :)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Smiling at oots-eye :-D
Lil cutie 
S throwing up a bit all,day
We r both wrecked 
Meant to go yo petfarm for my bday tomorrow
Ptob not now unless massive recovery overnight 
Love to all xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Happy Birthday Laura! I hope you and Simon are feeling better today! Pet farm sounds like so much fun, but either way at least you will be spending it with your little price! :hugs:


----------



## aaronswoman79

How incredibly adorable must Pierce sound when he says he wants to go "otts-eye"!! 

Thanks for the supportive messages ladies. I am looking into resources and things I can do about Natalie's difficulties. 

Love you all! :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura I hope you guys felt better for your birthday! :cake: Happy belated birthday!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks I had best bday in ages :-D
S is worse again today.
Took him to out of hours Doc, 
He said he thinks virus and,wait til l tomorrow to see how he does
Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Glad you had a nice birthday! Sorry about our little buddy! Sending healing vibes your way! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx 
How u doin Angel Xx


----------



## mommylov

So glad you had a great bday Laura!!!!! :D

Hi Ladies! Hope everyone had a great weekend! :D


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Amy Xx

Love to all Xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! I've been super sick here lately and acupuncture isn't quite working its magic yet! Web wants me to go ahead and hire a full time Nanny, but I just don't have the energy. Morning sickness is totally worth the prize at the end, but boy oh boy it's a doozy! In brighter news, my BFF got engaged last weekend! Her fiancé is British, reminds me of Sherlock from the show Elementary. Good guy, I'm thrilled for her. 

How are you guys feeling Laura?

Jess ~ How are the girls in school? Have you been to the pediatrician or a nutritionist to help Sophia's diet? 

Amy & Leslie ~ :dust:

Bethany & Jen ~ Missing you! Any news on ttc#2?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Sorry ladies, been very busy. Our insurance finally came through. I got confirmation in the mail. So I better have no problems making an appointment. It look 9 months of almost begging these people to do their job. But... I haven't got the insurance cards yet! Sophie does not like any food. It it so hard. Now I can make an appointment, maybe her reflux is causing this. The only way to know is to get her checked. 

Glad you had a great bday Laura!

Angel, sorry you are so sick with morning sickness. But its a great sign. Does anything help you feel better? How many weeks are you?

Amy, glad you had fun with your bff. You need a break from all of this stress and need to have some fun Lady! I am sure you are excited for your parents coming. 

Leslie big :hugs:!!

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## mommylov

Morning ladies!

Jess, yay for getting approval from ins!! I also hope you have no worries from here on out now!!! :)

Angel, Im sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope it doesn't last too much longer for you. Also happy news for your BFF!!!

Laura, how are you and Simon doing? Hope he's 100% better now!

Love to you all!!! :D


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys
We r heaps better but not a hundred yet
Angel u jinxed my,eyebrows :-D
Loads of them fell out again yest.think I'm Hobbes up my med in morn 
I'm sick of feeling crappy and no sign of blood tests back 
Love to small xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hurray for insurance Jess! FX'd things get sorted quickly for you all now! How's it been w/ DH at work and the girls at school? Just you and Miss So at home...does it help your mood :)

Laura ~ Not the eyebrows! I hope adjusting your meds helps!! And where are those blood results...the delay isn't good for anyone. I hope your Mom's results are ok (you said they monitor her). 

Amy :hugs: 

Leslie ~ :dust:

Bethany & Jen ~ I think of the commercial where the mop sings "...baby come back..." I think it's an old Swiffer commercial! Ha! Mwah!

TGIF. So now I told my DH I want to buy another house, we can rent this one out. He said we shouldn't make large purchases when "in your condition." What's that mean? I guess I'm hormonal/moody/changing my mind a lot? Ha, that's me normally! 

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Angel do ye need another room for 2 bubs? 
I'm not sure what we do with 2.
Our house is pretty small :-D

Oh is giving me tome in bed for third time since s was born
Eouldmt u know it, I'm wide awake :-D
Feck it :-D
I worded my post badly
They aren't doing blood tests cos they can't process them
Stupid Ireland
They just took moms last week, 3 weeks late for checking.
She has been having fainty spells, not collapsed bit light headed
They upped her meds 2 months ago and then late to check
Srupids :-D
Anyway :-Dany news, been quiet here


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Bah humbug, it's Monday! 

Laura ~ How nice you got to lounge in bed! I need to encourage my DH to take P and let me sleep...only I'd prob be wide awake too! I hope the hospital gets it's labs back up, that has to be scary for people like your Mom. xoxo As for room for more kids, we still have room, I just want a larger master bedroom. 

Amy & Leslie :hugs: 

Jess ~ How was your weekend?

Psst...you have to check out Leslie's journal.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Yay for Leslie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

I got up cos Has lots yo do and could,hears s giving out 
Off to l journals :-D


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
I wanted to thank you very much for all of your support. I only feel bad I haven't been able to do the same. So happy to share this joy and I'm sure many questions to come!

Angel I'm sorry about how you are feeling with your nervousness, although completely understand. I do know that sickness and feeling in your body do come and go with pregnancy. How are you feeling at the moment? Remind me when your first appointment is?

Jess so glad insurance went through and you and your family can move forward with appointments. How are the girls doing? How are you?

Laura how is Simon feeling? I know you both were sick for awhile so hope it has all passed.

Amy thinking of you!! Hope you are enjoying time with the parents.

Come on Friday, you are way too slow!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies, hope all is well. I don't want to go into too much detail but things aren't good here. Natalie is getting very sick mentally. This has all gotten worse since she has been going to this Christian school. Her mental illness is becoming more and more apparent to everybody and it has gotten so so bad here. we were very close to admitting her to the children's hospital psychiatric ward, but too scared to because we have no idea what will happen in there. I have never been to a psych unit and I feel worried for Natalie being there, but its my impression that parents are allowed to stay there. we are trying to see if we can get her into Stanford's bipolar program. There is a lot of red tape to get in there. I will have to admit her if things get worse. She cries for hours non stop at times and keeps crying how sad she is and she says she doesn't know why. I try to talk to her and see whats wrong. She says that the kids single her out and don't want to play with her and I have talked to the teacher about it but she doesn't seem to listen. She should try to influence the other children to include Natalie and I have told her this. I have actually starting to get scared that Natalie will get suicidal. I don't leave her alone at all for this fear. I have already hidden all the scissors and long things like belts and ropes. She says she suffers in school because she has to suppress all of her emotions so she lets them all out at home. I am also into looking to finding another type of school. A school where she can get therapy and be taught at the same time. I have read about these types of schools. In the process of finding one in the area. I also feel so so bad for Alyssa and Sophia that they are exposed to all of this. :cry:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I am so sorry for these negative posts ladies. Its just so very sad to see my little girl suffering so much. Its so hard to relate to people and I constantly feel judged by outsiders who see how Natalie acts.

How are you ladies doing this week? How are all the los doing? 

Angel, how are you feeling hon? You have a doctors appointment this month correct? when is your due date? How is Pierce doing? I imagine it must be tough for you right now as he is becoming more and more mobile walking. Is your dh at home for a while longer? Or does he have a business trip coming up. 

Laura, how are you and Simon? Have you and oh starting planning for lo number 2? I bet Simon would love a little brother/sister. 

Leslie, still so excited for you hon! when do you and dh plan to make the big announcement?

Amy, hope you are enjoying your time with your parents! They are staying for a week, correct. 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Congrats Leslie!!!! :dance:

Jess, I'm so sorry to hear that things are going well Re Natalie. I cant even begin to imagine how much of a toll this takes on you. I dont really know anything about the psychiatric places or anything but you can come here and vent anytime hun. I hope it helps you release and cope as I know it helps me. :( Massive hugs to you and Im really hoping that whatever you decide to do for Natalie that it works. :hugs:

Laura, hows your little man doing?? I hope you all are completely rid of all the sicky bugs and are dong well! :)

Angel, bah humbug is right! I got great news this week with finding out that we were moving spots are work and I would be rid of CZ but there was drama once again last night. It ended with a text response to her telling her "Im not letting your text upset me and Im going to enjoy my parents being here and my birthday tomorrow". ugh. Anywho... how are you feeling??? Hope MS is letting up a little and you are feeling better. When do you go in to see your OB?


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I'm a bit mia
Been busy and tired
Thyroid is still kicking my butt a bit
Love to all
Will try post properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

:cry:Jess ~ We are totally here for you! Deciding to send your daughter away has to be the most frightening thing. FX'd for peace and answers soon for you!

Amy ~ Hurray - new office shuffle! Buh bye CZ! Hurray - Folks in town! Hurray - for your birthday tomorrow! :cake:

Leslie ~ Keep growing little bean!

Laura ~ Darn thyroid! 

Afm ~ :cry: I've another angel baby. I'm still super thrilled for Leslie. Honestly having Pierce has cushioned the blow. Now to wonder when all will go back to normal.


----------



## mommylov

Thanks... bday is actually today :)

OMG Im so sorry Angel. :hugs: A loss is a loss and there is no easy way to deal with it. Im so sorry to hear this hun. I was really excited for you. I hope that your body is kind to you and things resume back to normal quickly for you. Wish I could give you a live hug. Maybe P can give you extra snuggles today and some from us. <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, I am so shocked. I though I read wrong when you said angel baby. So sorry hon. So heartbreaking hon. You poor thing. How are you coping? I am so glad you have Pierce there to help you through. But a loss is a loss regardless. Are you in the process of mc?? Please take care. So sorry that you are going through this. :cry:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel I'm so very sorry to hear this :( I echo what both Amy and Jess have said thus far. We are here for you and hope if you are feeling down you will come round and vent. It is so unfair! I hope DH and pierce have been good to you.:hugs:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Jess so sorry what you've had to deal with with Natalie. I can't also imagine what she must be feeling. From my working experience I have seen positive responses from children going for inpatient care for a bit. Sometimes outpatient and parents just can't provide what us needed, unfortunately, and there is a higher level of care needed. Sometimes they find the right mix of medications and things become more stable. I can't imagine as a parent what it feels to make that decision though. I do think you may also need the assistance for her because it all sounds very stressful with watching her all the time and worrying. What does her therapist or psychiatrist say should be done?


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hugs honey 
So sorry xxx
Hope ur ok phisically and as well as u can under,the circumstances emotionally xxx
Hugs xxx

Hugs jess and Nat xxx
Hope things,look up soon 
Very tough on ye al xxx

love to a'll xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies, Happy Friday!

Angel, how are you holding up?


----------



## lilesMom

Angel hope ur ok hon xxx

Love to all


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Angel. Thinking about you hon. :flower:. Hope you have been able to relax and take some time for yourself. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies. Thank you all for your support! All is well here, I've just been resting a lot. It has been nice having my DH home and listening to him tend to Pierce :cloud9: I'm moving forward and *gulp* starting birth control tomorrow. 

So Pierce is a little mocking bird, its cute listening to him try to say things. The kiddo still isn't walking independently, but I think it's because he is super efficient at crawling! I'm sure he'll walk in due time. 

Jess ~ I pray the solution for Natalie has become more clear. Such a tough disorder to be faced with. We all want what us best for our children and to help them become productive members of society, so to see Natalie like this must be painful for you. I think it's amazing she can "hold it in" during school hours. That takes amazing self-control...especially since she had previously been home schooled. Thinking of you :flow:

Laura ~ Have they been able to check your thyroid yet? How is Simon feeling now? What's new with you all? TTC #2 yet?

Amy ~ Hope you had a nice visit with your parents! Are you on bc, guess I should check your journal. Thanks for checking in on me :hugs:

Leslie ~ How are things progressing??? I really need to get on journals. 

Enjoy your weekend! :coolio:


----------



## aaronswoman79

I feel so bad that you are having to go through this Angel. But so glad that you have the love and support of your dh through this difficult time. Pierce will take off walking when the time is right for him. I bet when he does, he will be a little expert! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

On the run again.
Proper post soon promise
Xxx to all


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Angel hope you are doing well emotionally and physically. Thinking of you <3 birth control already? 

Laura how are you and Simon doing? Hope the thyroid is feeling better.

Jess how is Natalie? 

Amy hope you enjoyed your bday and time with the family! November will be here before we know it!

Grrrrr Monday! I do have off Thursday for the Jewish new year so keeping my mind on that! Have a good week!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: ladies! Everything is going well here. I saw a newborn today and my heart sank ever so slightly, but I know in my heart things are going as planned for me. I feel great and am in good health, just what I need to be able to chase Pierce around! And my newly engaged BFF just found out she is pregnant *say whaa?!?* Her parents are both passed and she doesn't have any family here (save one aunt down south). To top it off her DF is in England waiting to wrap up his work there---plans to move here next spring! Yikes! He needs to get things wrapped up quickly over there!! So I get to live vicariously, without the anxiety or raging hormones through her! I'm glad I'll be able to help her! Oh and Pierce is walking!! He expects me to hover over him, but he is moving! He laughs and is so thrilled at his new mode of maneuvering around! Hehehe, it's sweet! Oh and my Ma comes tomorrow :) It'll be nice having her around. 

Anywho, enough about my world...how is everyone? 

Jess ~ how are the girls?

Amy ~ so did you start birth control? seems so contradictory to the ttc world! 

Laura ~ How is Simon? Is his reflux alright? How is your thyroid? 

Leslie ~ almost time for your first scan :happydance: how are you feeling?


----------



## Storked

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. Sorry that I'm not on much. My husband is in Bangkok so it is just me chasing the baby around. But I miss you guys and hope that everything is going great!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Angel xxx

Hi Bethany xxx

I'm a bit swamped too.
Still feel crap
Munchkin was very whiney all day
Partly his tummy andpartly teeth
Still raising new med and it's affecting him
Should wear off though hopefully
Love to all Xx
Was it Jess asked me bout ttc?
Not gonna,happen anytime soon hon
Simon needs me and I juatdont hve the energy. Xx
Hope ur all ok.xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey again
I'm less moany today
I was sick yest wth dodge tummy and lil man was off too
Hope everone is well xxx

Angel


----------



## Lisa85

Hey ladies, i found it really hard to get on here after Elena was born but i often think of you all and its great to see how the FB ladies are going.
Elena and I are fantastic (apart from being really sick for the last week). Im absolutely loving being a mum. She is full of beans and lots of work but i still love it.
Ill attach a photo or two of her.

Ive tried to read a few pages to catch up and i can see I've missed a lot!!

First of all Angel i am very sorry to hear about your loss. Big hugs darling and get lots of hugs from P to make you feel better. :hugs:

OMG Leslie... i see you got your BFP!! Congratulations! :happy dance:
Can you give me a little summary of what happened?

Laura, Sorry to hear you have been sick. Has Simon been sick too? Elena and i have been very sick so i feel your pain. :hugs:

Jess, i can't imagine what you are going through. Hopefully you can find a good suitable school for natalie where she can get the support she needs. :hugs:

Amy, I'm sorry to hear you haven't had any luck yet. You are so strong to do all the things you do.:hugs::hugs:

Well thats all i could gather from the last few pages. Fill me in if theres more to share.
Would love to hear from you all.
xo
 



Attached Files:







10616006_10154463935940212_4964275243563705301_n.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









14981_10154597366925212_3695742999862629408_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Arg stupid phone
keeps freezing and deleting
greatto see u back Lisa x


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi Bethany, glad you are well.

Lisa ~ what a beautiful baby girl! 

Laura & Jess ~ hope you are well :hugs:

Amy :dust:

Leslie ~ how are you feeling? Did you have a scan? When I get a second I'll have to check journals! 

Afm ~ DH is leaving for a week :( It's alright though because my Mom is here! She will keep me busy! 

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for nom Angel xxx

Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Hi ladies! Had a lovely glass of wine with my DH last night at dinner. It was nice to go out just the two of us, was long over due!! So I was shopping online (retail therapy) and filled my virtual cart with long sleeve shirts for Pierce, I then had this idea to browse eBay for similar items to see if I could save...well low and behold there was a bundle of 5 shirts (same brand as what I wanted, but "gently used") that I quickly got into a bidding war over! It was crazy! The winning bid was $63.00, my virtual shopping cart had 10 items for just $30 more, so I bowed out...I mean $60 for used shirts? Note to self, Janie & Jack has GREAT resale value! I ordered 10 shirts for Pierce last night from this company and cannot wait to sell them on eBay next fall! Ha! 

Hope your weekend is going well!

Bethany ~ Hope your DH isn't gone for long!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, so great to see you back. Thanks for stopping in an checking up on us. And what a beauty Elena is. She is such a big girl, isn't she! Have you thought about getting her into modeling? So glad to see how great both of you are doing. 

Hi Laura. How are you and Simon? I think I was the one that asked you about ttc for #2. I can tell you from experience, it has been such a struggle for me to take care of 3 kids. But more so because of Natalie's mood disorder. Simon is still so young, maybe as he gets older you will have more time to think about whether or no to ttc for #2. I know many are happy with 1 child! It all depends on you. Either way you are a great mommy. 

Angel, I am so happy to see how good you are doing. And yum to the wine!! Its been a while since you had wine correct? How is Pierce doing? I am sure he is having a blast walking around. I see you got some Janie and Jack for Pierce. The close are just wonderful. At least the girls are. They are expensive but so worth it, good quality. I think I need to make a trip to ebay now hehe. 

Amy thinking of you hon. Hope all is well. How are your parents doing? I am sure you enjoyed your time with them. 

AFM, my bday was yesterday. I am now 35. There was so much stress though. My mom took me to a restaurant and the waitress spilled water all over my lap and all over Sophie and she was not very apologetic. It was ice water and it was just overall a bad experience. Natalie has been falling apart mentally since going to school. The last month has been so very difficult for the whole family. I don't understand what is going on. But I secretly knew that things wouldn't get better once she started going to a regular school. The upside is that Aly goes to the same school so she can keep an eye on her. Many other weird and negative things have been happening here but too depressing to even talk about. Love all of you ladies!! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx Jess


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, time for a new phone!! haha. I got the iPhone 6 the other day.
How are you and Simon going today? 

Angel, I'm glad your mum is there to keep you company and help out with P. Bet you can't wait for P's new shirts to arrive. I love buying coshes for Elena. I watch these daily vlog families on youtube and they are all from america. I see them go shopping for baby clothes and its soooooooo much cheaper there! I want to come to america just to go on a shopping spree!! 
We actually plan to come there in the next two years! i can't wait!

Jess, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!! :hugs: :kiss: Hope you managed to do something nice amongst all the stress.
I hope they gave you your meal for free!!! Thats appalling. I know you guys have to tip there so i hope she got no tip! 
people tell me she is very pretty quite often but i was never sure if they are just saying that coz you say that about every baby and I'm bias of course! haha But thank you... if the opportunity arrises i wouldn't say no to modelling but I'm probably not going to go looking for it.

:hugs: to everyone!

AFM - Advice please - Elena has constantly rolling in her cot and crawling all around and then rolling back onto her back and hitting her head. Our sleeping guidelines here say we shouldn't use cot bumpers. what else can i do?!?!


----------



## lilesMom

U can get,mesh breathable bumpers that tie with Velcro Lisa
She is extremely,pretty, not just u being biased Xx 

My phone is better again
Munchkin accidentally changed a setting while playing with it


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Hi ladies,
Wanted to pop in quick. I've been sick and it's hanging in there unfortunately.

Angel I'm sorry about your up and down emotions. You have such a great attitude about it all though. Please feel free to let your guard down with us and vent if needed. Interesting about your BFF! Will she be pregnant during her wedding?

Laura I hope you are feeling better! How is Simon doing?

Happy belated birthday Jess! Sorry for your restaurant experience :(. I. Know you said things are kind of depressing. Feel free to share and vent. I do hope that Natalie is getting the help that she needs.

Hi Bethany! Miss you!

Welcome back Lisa! I enjoy seeing your pictures on Facebook. Elena is quite photogenic. How are you and DH doing with her?
In a nutshell I went to a reproductive endocrinologist a year after miscarriage and was diagnosed with pcos and insulin resistance. Changed diet, exercised, went on meds, lost weight. Did three iuis with the third being injectable medications. 3rd time was the charm!

Amy I think of you often and am counting down the days for you. Hope you are doing ok.

AFM 6 weeks today. For anyone who hasn't been to my journal we found out it was twins! No heartbeats yet because too early.
Thinking of you ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Holy mackerel TWINS!!!! Congratulations Leslie! Sorry you aren't feeling well!

Did I say happy belated birthday Jess? I need to read back through, forgive my forgetfulness, I'm blaming it on my mom being in town! 

Lisa ~ Your daughter is def a beauty! And I would go ahead and use bumpers at this point. In the beginning they can't move their heads, but with her now tossing around, she'll turn her head should she find herself facing the bumper. 

Laura ~ Hehehe, sneaky Simon messing with Mommy's phone! How is he in his stander? Is he getting around? I still want to see a recent pic of him! 

Amy ~ It's October...roll on November! 

Off to my gf's 1st Dr visit! Leaving my snotty nose (literally) toddler with my Mom. I hope the runny nose if from the 3, yes 3 molars he is breaking in! Oh and my online shopping spree has the UPS/Fed Ex guys here daily...it's like Christmas! Retail therapy is super!! I just hate my "returns" pile though. I need to print out labels, but am too lazy-ha! I'm on the hunt for the perfect boy boot, but DH shot down the Uggs I ordered him :brat: And the Sorel's have a purple lining, maybe they are for girls :shrug: I'm waiting on some Tiny Toms &#55357;&#56911; 

Ok, got to get out the door! Chat with you ladies soon! xoxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa do you love your iphone6?? I kinda want one, I'm not a fan of the 5. Does it use the same charger as the 5? 

So my BFF is only 6 + 2, she thought she'd be 8, but her cycles have always been wonky! She hasn't had ms and thought she was in the clear, I sure hope she is! Anywho, I think Leslie asked if she'll be pg during her wedding...I don't know if they had even thought that far, they were only just engaged :blush: Might be an archaic shotgun wedding :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie congrats,again Xx
Double,trouble. Hee hee 

Angel enjoy,retail therapy Xx
I got s some really cute boots 
They r like cheap uggs but with,super hero things like blast, Kerbam etc on them
Like,old telly,batsman :-D
I can get cheap cos only yo keep his feet warm :-D
Grand in stander 
Getting bored a little cos it doesn't move
He rolls himself around
No crawling, very supported standing
But,that's normal for his age with hemeplegia
And time minused in my head for bad,seizure bouts
He is doing well now
Hve,Lots,of appointments again now
Starting a speech and Lang sensory block next week
Yo tackle feeding issues
My thyroid feels better but must wait another 2 week's to test cos of med change 
No more news I think
Love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Oh I'm not sure if I said
But,he got fitted for his afo s on Monday
should hve um in 3 weeks
Hurray


----------



## xoxo4angel

Simon's boots sound adorable! I'm looking for something warm too! Simon's progress sounds great! Speech & language, feeding...all his bases are covered! You are doing such great work with him! Now what will the afo's do for Simon exactly? Does your OH get to go with you to any of these appointments? I'm glad your thyroid is improving! :hugs:


----------



## Storked

I am going to pop in tomorrow and have a message for EACH OF YOU! But for now I am going to be quick since it is bedtime- congrats Leslie on TWINS! OMG that is just amazing <3


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi Bethany!! How are you hon? :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Bethany! 

How are you Jess? Has anything improved over that way...thinking of you and your girls. Is Soph doing alright with foods now? I know you were also struggling with her diet. Oh and I did start ordering Janie & Jack! The quality is wonderful and they def fit around P's round belly! :haha:


----------



## Storked

Oh Angel, I see that you have another angel. Sorry love :hugs:

Jessica, how are things going for you? Can I wish you a belated Happy Birthday? Tell me all about your girls. Are you still with DH?

Jen, are you still checking in? Still TTC?

Leslie, I see your news and am so happy :)

Laura, how is the little man? I just love his glasses!

Amy, so glad that you are away from CZ and that things are on the up and up. I'd happily skip October for November. More good things are in store for you!

I hope that I didn't leave anyone out! DH is still off-shore in SE Asia and having a blast no doubt. I'm jealous but we are going with the baby in a few months so that should be an adventure. L is nearly a year old and I'm pretty sad about it. No luck on me getting pregnant but I think DH and me are only fertile in February anyways ;)
https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/c25f80b33750f83d3745d4c872013201_zpsa785a624.jpg

https://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z390/taisiatuamagia/3b1c04aff77c86899874ece4a977d28e_zps18b5d00f.jpg

Some pictures for you guys!


----------



## aaronswoman79

How adorable is Lorelei!! Love her hair, similar to Sophie's at that age. I can't believe Lorelei is turning 1. She has gotten so big!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Bethany, I'm still with my complicated husband. lol. We are trying to work out the problems. The girls are good. Natalie of course still up and down with her mood. Aly will be turning 15! Sophie is more hyper than ever and loves her sisters very much!! How's Lorelei?


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Simon's boots sound adorable! I'm looking for something warm too! Simon's progress sounds great! Speech & language, feeding...all his bases are covered! You are doing such great work with him! Now what will the afo's do for Simon exactly? Does your OH get to go with you to any of these appointments? I'm glad your thyroid is improving! :hugs:

Afo,are ankle foot orthotics
A the moment his ankles a're unstable
To walk u need strength,aand,coordination in ur hips, knees and,aankles.
They basically take his need for,ankle work,out of,the equation.

Dh could come to them if he wanted but never does
He switches off even when I talk about it.
So it's just,me aand s
But,um used to it now
The more we do now, the,better s will,be as an aadult
So it's 110% worth it


----------



## lilesMom

As u can see my phone is a bit,better
But still crap so apologies for, billion typos 

Hi Bethany Xx
Lovely pics 
Pair o cuties 

Hi Jess Xx
How ye all xxx


Love to all xxx


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Simon's boots sound adorable! I'm looking for something warm too! Simon's progress sounds great! Speech & language, feeding...all his bases are covered! You are doing such great work with him! Now what will the afo's do for Simon exactly? Does your OH get to go with you to any of these appointments? I'm glad your thyroid is improving! :hugs:

Afo,are ankle foot orthotics
A the moment his ankles a're unstable
To walk u need strength,aand,coordination in ur hips


----------



## Storked

Hey Laura, do you hate DH never coming to the appointments? That would drive me bonkers. Simon is so handsome btw!

Jessica, I laughed at "complicated"- too true! I hope that working it out is going well <3
15?! College is practically around the corner. Oh my. Are you excited? 
Lorelei is sassy. She is a climber and is always looking for something new to get into. And she likes to bad mouth me in her baby talk. She will be shaking her head at me while she does it too :)


----------



## lilesMom

I used to,Bethany but I'm ok now.
Sounds kind of bad but I know now u can't count on him for any of that
So it's team Simon,aand Mom
I do love dh but our relationship is neglected and,crap a the mo
S is my only priority 
So I'm to blame too
I'm,a bit possessive of Simon
And dh is a bit lazy aand scared 

How ye all
Ur fb pics are too Xx

Ivjust tried to post pic again
But my phone won't do it


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!!!! Just wanted to send you all some love!!

Jess, hope you had a wonderful bday hun!!!! :D

Angel, I get my Iphone 6 today (in the mail). I played with it in the store and I know a few people at work that go it and they all love it. I cant wait!!!! Hope P is feeling better!

Laura, How are you feeling my dear? 

BETHANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss:

Leslie, I still cant believe it... twins!!! So excited for you!!!

Lisa, good to hear from you. Hope all is well!

Love to you all!!!! xooxxo


----------



## xoxo4angel

Bethany ~ Bummer about DH being away, but hurray for a family trip coming up soon! Lorelie is so adorable <3 And you look fantastic! How is Lorelie's appetite?

Amy ~ I'm jelly about your iphone6! I really don't like my 5, seems like my battery doesn't hold a charge whomp whomp :nope: So tell me if you love how it takes pics (a must for me). And how is the size really...is it _too_ big? Maybe I should go look at one...I'm just too lazy to fight the crowd! 

Laura ~ thank you for explaining the afo, I totally get it now. Quite the knowledge you have gained in this journey! And grrr, OH's and their lack of assistance! I'm a bit controlling about Pierce, I've had to learn to do like Frozen suggest and "let it go!" :haha: I told my DH I play "single parent" 1/3 of the year with his travels, so I need his help when he is here! 

Jess ~ Admittedly I giggled at how you put it, "complicated husband." You are such a giving person...not much left for yourself at the end if the day I'm sure :hugs: 

Leslie & Lisa :howdy:


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies!! Wow it feels like this forum is livening up just like the old times. I almost have no time at all to come on here. Me and dh got into a big argument and he got me so mad I threw my laptop on the floor and totally broke it. I am not usually a violent person, I just lost my temper that time lol. Its all dh's fault and now HE owes me a new laptop because HE made me lose my cool, so HE is to blame!! hahaha. 

Laura, I am no one to talk about difficult dhs. I have my own problems with mine. Simon's daddy will regret the way he is being in the future because you and Simon will always have such a great bond because you take so much interest in his well being. Men are difficult, I know. My dh just starting to take interest in Natalie's mental health issues and she is almost 9!! It took this long for him to realize something is seriously wrong with Natalie's moods. And guess who she is much closer to? Me. Because I have been her biggest advocate all of these years. Hopefully he can repair their relationship now that he has started to take interest in helping her with her bipolar disorder. So glad to see Simon is doing so well! 

Angel, glad that you and Pierce are doing well. How are you feeling hon? Is your body starting to get back to normal? Still feel sad for you, but so glad that you are doing fine. Glad you like Janie and Jack. I think I mentioned it to you months ago. The clothes are so worth the price!! They are headquartered over here so I have plenty of boutiques to go to. So much fun! So how is Pierce doing with walking? Hopefully he hasn't bumped his head much. Sophie has bumped her head so many times, thank God she is ok. 

Lisa, again Elena is such a beauty. Definitely one of the cutest babies I have ever seen! So glad she is doing great and so beautiful. 

Hi Amy. 1 month away from your transfer. So excited for you. And so happy cz is far away from you. So glad the feng shui has given you peace. So hoping you get your little miracle soon! How have you and your dh been lately? 

Hi Leslie, hope you and the babies are doing great!! How are you feeling with ms? I know its hard but such a great sign at the same time!! I am still a bit shocked, twins!! So so happy for you!!

Bethany, your coming trip sounds so exciting!! How have you been doing with Lorelei? Do you ever go to visit family? She is such a pretty little girl! And I can tell by the pics that she is sassy!! 

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## Storked

You know Jessica, I would totally start tossing things around here to get new ones if I thought that it would work. My DH is so mean ;)
We don't visit family often because they are so far and we have the pets to look after. But hopefully when DH is back we can make a trip down there to see them!

Laura, so sorry that OH doesn't involve himself. Definitely focus on you and Simon- you and your OH will get it all worked out too. :)

Angel, Lorelei loves food. Especially if I'm eating it. She has thrown some pretty epic fits when I wouldn't share my spicy curry with her. I'll say that I hate feeding her though. What a mess! I feel like I give her several baths a day lol. She likes it though. Bath time is play time.

Amy, tell me more of the iPhone! I still have 4 and I hate it. Hate it!

Well ladies I actually pulled out my Canon camera today and the battery was working. In the past it would be wonky and was afraid I'd have to spend big bucks on a new one but it seems fine now so maybe I will go out and take some good pictures tomorrow :)
I'm pretty boring over here. Just been hanging out in my underwear, eating junk and watching Castle.
Well I better shower and take my Robitussin DM and off to bed. Have a couple of errands to run tomorrow. Dang errands.


----------



## lilesMom

Caught up but not much time
Munchkin will wake soon :-D
Love to all xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

How sweet that Lorelie is a foodie! Pierce always wants what I have, even if he has finished eating...could explain why he is still such a chunk! And I'm jealous that you get to hang out all day in underwear! I'm always afraid someone will drop by and I'd be busted! :haha: Admittedly I don't think I've put my jeans on in ages, I practically live in yoga pants! Have fun with your errands today :)

Jess ~ Oh boy, a smashed laptop! It's totally HIS fault! :haha: Hope he gets you a replacement quickly! I love my MacBook Pro (if you're a Mac gal!). And yes, thank you for pointing out Janie & Jack to me! Mini Boden, J & J, Hanna Andersson & Tea are my go-to's for P's wardrobe...tough dressing a husky baby! What's Sophia in lately? Did she recently get more vaccines? P's goes back 11/4 for 2 more :dohh: Never ending!!

:hugs: Laura!

Off to shower! :brat: Mom will want to see the sand sculptures today...they've a tourney going on at the South End. I'm not feeling too well...throat is a bit sore. 

;) Amy & Leslie & Lisa! 

Out of curiosity, what do you ladies think of the Ebola virus making its way here? We need to live in a bubble! Ughh. No trips to Africa for this family! Eek!


----------



## xoxo4angel

A couple of the sand sculptures...such talent! TGIF!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

Wow cool pics Angel Xx


----------



## mommylov

Happy Friday ladies!!!! :D

Angel & Bethany - Iphone 6 is AHH-mazing! I upgraded from my Iphone 64 and its a world of a difference. Picture quality is fantastic and I graphics are so nice too. I didnt get the plus because that thing is a beast and is huge so I just got the regular Iphone 6 64 gig and its perfect. Highly recommend it despite some of the reviews.

Laura Im sorry that OH isnt as involved. You are an amazing mommy and Simon is really so lucky to have you! 

Bethany, too funny about L and her food obsession. Her and I would get along well as I have been known to throw a tantrum myself when DH doesn't give me a bite of his food LOL

Jess, Im sorry to hear about your fight and laptop. Hope you end up with an even better one than you had. :D

AF is in full force right now and I have an US and lab tomorrow morning... yuck. Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! xoxo


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies. Busy busy week for me and the kids. Sophie never improved with her eating. And we lost the insurance. My husband makes far too much and so now we are screwed again. So now we have to pay out of pocket. That's what sucks about him being a contract worker. It pays good and we are ok even if he is out of work for a few months but we are screwed with the insurance. So now Sophie has missed her 15 month appointment and is behind on her vaccinations. Sophia hates almost everything that comes into her mouth. Even ice cream, chocolate and sweets. I am really starting to think that she has severe reflux. You can see food always comes up her throat even after drinking milk. So I need to get her into see if she needs medicine. I think this is why she barely wants to eat. What is incredible is that she weighs just about 30 lbs even with her lack of eating. She eats like a bird, bites here and there but still chubby! I am scared to see how much she would weigh if she ate like a little piggy. She is very very tall, wearing some 3t now and even fits the length in some perfectly. So she is growing fine but I am still worried about how little she eats.

So, Sophie has the most beautiful golden colored hair. I can't even place the color, not quite blonde, not quite brown, not quite red, kind of like reddish/gold? My dad use to tell me about his mothers hair color, golden reddish. So go figure, she inherited it from her. My husband has jet black blue hair (I love that hair color) so he loves her color. He jokes, are u sure you didn't cheat on me with some gringo. lol. Anyways, she is a beauty. I will try to post a pic very soon. 

Lets see what else is going on. Oh yeah. Some 17 almost 18 year old guys have asked Alyssa out on a date. Of course there is no way in heck we would let her. That's the problem with the new school. All of the high school kids are in the same class so she is friends with some much older kids. There is one very handsome boy that just came from Brazil that I think she is interested in. But he is also almost 18. Funny thing, I told her she isn't aloud to date seniors (or no boys at this time) and she comes and tells me, "Guess what Ottavio is actually a junior so he is only 2 grades ahead of me" lol. Nice trick she tries to pull. I told her, you are 14 and he is almost 18... no way. He looks like a nice boy but no way. He is probably already very experienced if you know what I mean. Alyssa has never had a boyfriend, although I found out she had her 1st kiss in the 7th grade. Ah the joys of raising teens. 

Natalie was doing better and it all went downhill today. :cry:

Weather is incredibly hot here. What is going on with this long summer? We need some rain over here!

So do you ladies have any plans this weekend?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, so glad you like Janie and jack. I love the clothes they sell for girls at Hartstrings. Very cute clothes. Not sure if they are as good as Janie and Jacks, but the dresses are just darling. The clothes seem roomy. Very nice thick durable material. Truthfully, Carters and Gymboree don't seem to fit Sophia well at all. The jeans are always made too skinny and are tight on her waist. And she seems to grow out of the clothes incredibly quickly. Not just that, she falls down easier because her legs are thick so the jeans are not made comfortable enough for her legs (unless they have stretch in them). I was able to dress her in whatever when she was still an infant before she started crawling but now it seems hard to find clothes that fit correctly. And shoes are another thing. She has long feet, with a high instep and very skinny heals. So it has been such a struggle to find the right shoes. Imagine I have to buy wide width shoes for her high instep but then they swim on her heels!! Natalie's feet are the same as hers. It causes a lot of foot pain also. How is Pierce doing with walking? Do you notice his appetite bigger because of more activity?


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hope all of you are having a wonderful weekend!! :kiss:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Jess ~ Sophia is soooo tall and how lucky of her to inherit her Grandma's hair! And I'd say based on her weight and growth, she is getting her nutrition somewhere ;) Guess the light appetite is still packed full of the good stuff. Well done Momma! And bummer about the insurance!! What a messed up system. Do you now have to wait for your DH's new job to offer a family plan or just pay for Dr visits out of pocket? :flow: Poor Natalie, I hope her good days start to outweigh the bad! And wowzers Alyssa! I bet her height and looks really cause the older boys to be attracted to her! I'd def say no dating allowed until she's 30! Lol! At least she is talking to you about everything, sounds like she is improving! 

Pierce is doing well walking. He has learned to hold the door frames when crossing a change in the threshold (tile to hardwood) due to the slope! It's too cute. Currently his appetite isn't as great as it used to be, but I'm sure it's because of his runny nose. 

Amy ~ I'm super excited for my DH to get home so I can convince him I need the iphone 6! He can have my 5 :blush: Poor DH always winds up with my left over phones :haha: When I first meet him, he didn't know how to text! I <3 my antiquated DH! 

Going to feed Piercey some breakfast and figure out what to do w/ my Mom this rainy day :rain:


----------



## Lisa85

Laura, thanks for that. i think i will need to get a cot bumper... i didn't realise they make thicker ones that are breathable.
Will S new shoes help him to walk?

Leslie, OMG twins!!!! Thats so exciting! :happydance: I think twins are amazing! Update pleasssssse!!!!

Angel, i do love my iPhone 6. I use my phone A LOT... with the 5 i could barely make it to lunchtime without charging it. Now i can make it to late afternoon using it heaps or all days if I'm only using it regular person usage. haha!! The camera pixels are the same as the 5 but the photo technology is better and it takes the photo faster than the 5. The iPhone 5 seems teeny tiny now! I sold my old 5 for $350 to so that was great.
Bit scary with the ebola virus moving to America. I hope they have contained it.

Bethany, Cute photo! Does L love being on your back? Elena is wanting to be held more these days but i haven't tried her on my back yet. Im thinking of getting the Ergo 360.
Good luck with #2!! thats very exciting you trying again.
Im having trouble with elena and eating!! its a battle! she's not into it at all!!

Jess, Thank you! We have some 6 month photos next week so I'm excited about those. Maybe ill send one to an agency and see what response i get.
Bummer about your laptop! DH def owes you a new one and why not a new phone or something while he's at it! haha 
Would love to see an updated photo of Sophie... She sounds beautiful!
Thats amazing you are starting to deal with dating already with Alyssa! i don't think i even talked to a boy at the age of 14!! lol (i went to a girls school)
Do they have daylight savings in California (or US in general)? Im having issues with Elena's wake times due to the light in the morning i think.

Amy, all the best with your appointment. Hope you had a great weekend. I see you have got away or are getting away from that horrible woman at work! Thats great!!

:hugs: to all!!

AFM - The weekend is over! :( Exciting to get back to Elena's swim classes tomorrow after missing 3 weeks from her being sick and 1 week school holidays.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Lisa ~ I would def submit a few pictures of her for an agency to review...her smile is so precious <3 her!! How does she do at night, still a good baby? :sleep: I am so ready for the iphone 6. Thank you for the review...my DH gets in Weds, so if I play my cards right I'll have him convinced I need it by the weekend. My 5's battery life is also very poor! I can hardly get to lunch without needing to charge it---annoying!! 

xoxo ladies!


----------



## aaronswoman79

Lisa, I think Elena is so beautiful. And I am not just saying that. I showed her photo to my husband and daughter and they thought she was so pretty. She looks like a cherub to me, and you can see she smiles with her soul. She looks like a big girl also, so precious!

Angel, I am like your dh not up to day with the cell phones. I do like electronic gadgets and all but don't like to spend the money on myself. I like spoiling everybody here but me. I should start spending more money on myself, shouldn't I. 

Love you all!!


----------



## Lisa85

Angel, Thank you!! she's always been good at night. She wakes 1 to 2 times a night to feed still but its super easy and she goes back to sleep straight away. She's been waking very early lately though. She is a handful during the day however. She's full of beans all of the time and get bored very easily. I pretty much can't get her to sleep when we are out unless its in my arms and even thats a battle with lots of crying.
You ladies have motivated me to send her photos to an agency. Not sure how she would actually go at photoshoots though coz she is all over the place and won't sleep!

Jess, Thank you very much. She is precious! 

How was everyones weekends?


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well! :D


----------



## Storked

Angel, jeans don't even fit me any more! I need to go shopping :lol:
How did you enjoy the sand sculptures? Amazing pictures! And how awesome that Pierce wants to eat everything. He could become a chef or travel the world eating all the things like Anthony Bourdain *sighs dreamily* that is my dream job lol.

Jessica, so sorry about the insurance :hugs: and poor Sophie not being able to eat much! How is Natalie? I'd beat those older boys off of Alyssa! Eep!
Psst...I like dark hair on men myself. My husband and my ex both have dark brown hair. Only DHs has some silver in it...it makes me all swoony. That man is beautiful with his silvered dark hair and his bright blue eyes. <3

Lisa, she will be interested soon I bet! It took L a while to warm up to eating too. And she loves being on my back! Especially if I have her arms out the little stinker likes to grabs and things and people. But she enjoys the view and the extra attention she gets from strangers on my back :D
If Elena is pretty long you may look into getting a Tula as they have longer body panels. I don't think that Lorelei will fit in our regular ergo much longer because she is so tall!

Amy, how are you on this Monday morning? :)

I am so excited for Halloween/L's birthday. I have mini M&Ms for her, Kit Kats for DH and I ordered Big League Chew and Laffy Taffy for me. Well, I will share the Big League with DH. Takes us back to our childhood. Only thing that would be better would be Japanese flavored Kit Kats and candy cigarettes :)
We decided that we will have pepperoni lovers stuffed crust pizza and I have all of our movies picked out! Oh and DH should be home in a week or two. We are going to go visit family and then when we get back home he promised to take me shopping and to a restaurant that serves UK-Indian food. Woot.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Happy Hump Day :bunny:

Bethany are reading anything interesting these days? Do you have a Halloween costume for Lorelie?

Lisa ~ do you have a CuteKid.com type thing there? It's an online type model scout...just a thought. 

Hi ladies! 

DH has been delayed by a day :brat:


----------



## Storked

Aw bummer Angel! 

My DH should be home Sunday. Pretty stoked! 
Yeah, we bought a fairy outfit for L to wear on her birthday :)
Currently reading Anything That Moves by Dana Goodyear. How about you?


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I'm having a difficult time ladies. I've started to cramp and am bleeding a bit. It's like déjà vu. Going in for a scan tomorrow instead of Friday.
Have to be honest I probably won't trust the scan because last time things looked good on the scan until a few days later when it changed :(


----------



## Storked

Leslie, I'm sending out rainbow sticky prayers. :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I'm having a difficult time ladies. I've started to cramp and am bleeding a bit. It's like déjà vu. Going in for a scan tomorrow instead of Friday.
> Have to be honest I probably won't trust the scan because last time things looked good on the scan until a few days later when it changed :(

Praying all is well Leslie! If it's any consolation I bled with Pierce (bright red at times) xoxo Stick little beans, keep sticking! :dust:


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks ladies. My worries are boobs hurting less and cramping. How long did you bleed with pierce, Angel? Did you feel any cramping? It does help to hear things like that. I also had a thought of the possibility of the old follicles hatching because the doc said there were leftovers and could happen. I know obsessing and analyzing doesn't help, but it's so hard not to!


----------



## xoxo4angel

My boobs hurt like mad, then they suddenly stopped only to hurt again...I freaked out at 9 weeks because I had several days without any symptoms (even no ms)! My bleeding was off and on with Pierce...Dr said it was just my cervix being sensitive. My sister bled every month when her period would have been due. It's so scary Leslie, you aren't filling a pad are you? Cramping is normal too, your uterus is heavy now so it's going to feel like AF is coming. There are two healthy beans growing in there...it could very well be an old follie OR your corpus lutem causing the cramps!


----------



## Buttrflyl553

No, I'm wearing a liner and spotting. The cramps are more moderate and continuous, not like how I was cramping before.
I have no idea what corpus lutem is! Either way, thank you Angel for making me feel more calm for the time being.


----------



## aaronswoman79

Leslie, I also bled during my pregnancy with Sophia. I had cramping all through my pregnancy, along with spotting, I didn't get any morning sickness and I never got sore boobs. So it terrified me, but Sophie was always healthy. I never got an answer as to why I was bleeding and it was bright red. I ended up in the ER but Sophie was always just fine. At one point they said they thought I had a subchorrionic hematoma. Eventually the bleeding turned to spotting and then just old blood. I always waited for the ms to come in but it never did. I never got sore boobs either. FX all is well and the bleeding is just a sensitive cervix. Some women just bleed during pregnancy, sometimes there is a reason but sometimes there is no explanation. Big :hugs: hon.


----------



## xoxo4angel

Thinking of you this morning Leslie :hugs:


----------



## xoxo4angel

Storked said:


> Aw bummer Angel!
> 
> My DH should be home Sunday. Pretty stoked!
> Yeah, we bought a fairy outfit for L to wear on her birthday :)
> Currently reading Anything That Moves by Dana Goodyear. How about you?


Oh you'll have to post pics of Lorelie in costume :) I'm trying to catch up on my Stephanie Plum series and reading Clockwork Prince. I can't give a book my undivided attention like I used to, so it takes me a lot longer to finish one! I've an audiobook I'm going to give a try :thumbsup: Hurray for the return of your DH! It's not easy playing single Mom! 

:wave: ladies!


----------



## xoxo4angel

Laura ~ How'd the speech & language appt go? I hope things have slowed down for you :flow:


----------



## lilesMom

Leslie hope ur ok hon xxx

Love to all Xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Thanks Laura :) so far so good. Haven't had a chance to update here but I did update my journal. Thank you for the concern


----------



## mommylov

Good Morning Lovlies!! Happy Friday! :D


----------



## lilesMom

xoxo4angel said:


> Laura ~ How'd the speech & language appt go? I hope things have slowed down for you :flow:

Hey xxx
We r fine.
Just never seem to hve spaRe time anymore 
But nit in a bad way
I've started Mom and baby Pilates 
Starting to go to jamboree tomorrow 
And take s to pool once a week.plus his appointments 

Nd his physio etc
Busy busy 

Speech a.nd,l ang feeding review went fine
She said he is doing better than I thought :-D
Ie not far behind
She is going yo do a. Sensory block with us
To stimulate the muscles,And sensitivity in his mouth 
He is doing well with New. Food.
He isn't choking but now his reflux is worse cos of diet change 
Doh

How ye doin hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi Amy 
Happy Fridays xxx

Leslie ill check journal Xx 

Love to aall xxx


----------



## mommylov

Laura I'm glad he us doing better than you thought but sorry the acid reflux is worse. Hope that subsides soon as he gets use to the new diet. Xoxo


----------



## detterose

Hi ladies. I had a D&C for retained product in July with a Mirena insertion. Come end of August I had it removed because I hated it and still really wanted to try for another baby. Got my first natural AF 16 days ago, was super light and lasted a max of 3 days. I am now either ovulating today or 1DPO. So the countdown is on :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry for ur losses hon 
Welcome xxx
Fx for fast bfp for u with a sticky bean xxx


Love to all xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi there
I am CD13 post D&C I was 11 weeks and started spotting went for a scan and no hb. Hubby and I are devastated but wanted to try again, so I am being careful with myself and as a lot of others have said going with the if an egg implants my body was ready. I still feel very lost and empty and just want that feeling back xx


----------



## mommylov

Detterose & mommy3ds - welcome ladies. So sorry for your loses and hope that you can find some comfort and support here :)

Happy Monday everyone! :D


----------



## lilesMom

mummy3ds said:


> Hi there
> I am CD13 post D&C I was 11 weeks and started spotting went for a scan and no hb. Hubby and I are devastated but wanted to try again, so I am being careful with myself and as a lot of others have said going with the if an egg implants my body was ready. I still feel very lost and empty and just want that feeling back xx

Hugs hon xxx
Ssorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## Lisa85

Having the busiest week ever!! Im so tired and Elena is going through a difficult faze. She just yells at the top of her lungs all the time, hates being in the pram, hates being in the car, won't sleep when we are out and barely sleeping at home. She is solo close to crawling so I'm hoping this is just a leap in development and will be over soon!! 

Leslie, i hope you're going ok and staying strong! :hugs: 

Hope everyone is well! :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

i feel ur pain lisa :)
had a bad week here too, first time ive gotten on the laptop in what feels like a million years 
munhckin still having fits, 
have a new plan for meds.
changing them always upsets him
but its not a new one so hopefully wont uoset him too much

got my blood tests done yest , still feeling weird on and off
thinking thyroid but will see
couls just be lack of sleep, cos of fits at night

s is much better yest and today so hopefully that continues
got our walk and even a shower today so its def a better day :)

hope everyone is ok xxx

love to all xx

how are our new ladies doin xxx
detterose and mom3ds xxx
hoep ye r holding up okxxx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

I hope the blood results come back ok Laura. Im so sorry that you are feeling under :(

Angel, Ive been meaning to ask how you are doing and if everything is back to normal as far as your cycle/body. Hope youre doing ok. :hugs:

Bethany, Hope you are enjoying having your DH home right now. I see all the things you post on FB about the goodies he brought back for L and its just so sweet!

Lisa, Sorry E is going through a bit of a rough patch. Hope its like you say and that she is going through a development spurt!

Jess, how are you and the girls doing?

Leslie, come on Tuesday scan!!!

Detterose & mommy3ds - hope you ladies are holding up ok.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! :D


----------



## aaronswoman79

Hi ladies! Sorry I don't have time at all to come on here and type. But I do come on frequently to see what is going on. 

Detterose and mommy3ds, so sorry for your losses. Hope both of you are getting the support you need. Big :hugs: to both of you. 

:hugs: to you all


----------



## lilesMom

Hey Amy and,Jess xxx
Love and hugs Xx


----------



## detterose

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. 7dpo today and had a temperature dip. Possible implantation??? Who knows! I have some cheapies arriving Monday or Tuesday. If I have self control I will hold out on testing til at least 9-10DPO.


----------



## lilesMom

Fx for u,hon xxx 
:dust:


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi all, thank you for the acknowledgements, I am holding up ok thank you.

DH and I are a very strong unit which I am thankful for, I am hoping that I ovulated last weekend (although pg test came back +ve Monday morning 12 days post d&c so I may not have done) in which case we are 8DPO I don't chart or anything so will just be waiting to see what happens. 
Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## lilesMom

Mummy 3ds hugs
iit took me 5.5 weeks to get af after d and c
So don't be worried if timings are off to ur normal cycle
Mine came back to normal fast enough
Second cycle after was a little late for af
Then,third was normal. 
I thunk I got -ve test 2 week's before my first af
I'm not sure if or when I ov that cycle.
I'm glad oh is good support xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

Good morning, 
Well I did an HPT this morning and it was -ve so I feel like I can start to move on a bit now, I will test 4 weeks post d&c and then weekly until AF appears.
Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

It feels good and bad to get that -ve 
Hugsxx
Onwards and upwards. 
Fx for fast bfp xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Mummy3ds & Detterose :hugs: I'm Angel :wave: I'm so sorry for your losses. FX'd you both get your next BFPs quickly! :dust:

Mummy3ds ~ My RE told me often women get spotting once their HCG goes back to below 5. A -hpt means now you have a fresh slate to start ttc again! :bunny:

Amy ~ Is it Nov yet? I need to check your journal! Afm, my cycles are a bit wonky. I put the Nuvaring in the Sunday after my loss. Two weeks later (10/7) I woke with what seemed to be a full on AF. I took the nuvaring out and took a HPT and it was still faintly +ve :cry: I called and spoke with a NP who said it can take six weeks to get back to zero---what?!? *sigh* She said to wait a week and put the ring back in. I opted for the mini pill instead, so nearly a week ago (10/14) I started this new bc (called Heather) and have spotted off and on. I am tempted to take a month or two off just to let my body reset itself. Sorry for such a run on! Ha. The woes of mc's!

Leslie ~ I hope Simon's med increase has had minimal side effects on him (and you)! Big hugs to him. Have his AFOs come in? I need to go back and read, but have you received any results from your test? 

Jess ~ How are the girls? Is Natalie still struggling? What happens with your insurance now? Friends if ours are Dr's and they too are not pleased with Obamacare...it's forcing small private practices to merge or go under! 

Bethany ~ Hurray for DH being home! 

Lisa ~ I hope things are better with E! It's no fun for anyone when they don't sleep! Is she teething (did you say that? Sorry if you did!). 

Sorry for being MIA! I went to NC to visit my sister for the week and we were super busy! I took my nieces Senior pictures, took the kids to the pumpkin patch, made holiday wreaths...the list goes on and on! My sister is a busy body! On a less bright side, my DH has been battling issues with his eye and turns out he has glaucoma! Since February he has become partially blind in that eye, no thanks to a misdiagnosis! It didn't help he wasn't on top of his appointments, so now there is permanent damage done. He is being treated and will hopefully regulate the pressure, but mid 40's is so young to be diagnosed with such a thing! 

Ok, well I'm going to catch up in journals now. Here's to everyone having a good week! xoxo


----------



## lilesMom

Was getting,worried about u angel Xx
but was hoping u were just,busy Xx
No afos yet.
They r made on ur side,of Atlantic so it,takes time to get,them 
No results back. Prob the,end,of this week 
Hope,ur cycles settle soon hon Xx
Hugs xxx
Ur poor dh, def very young for it
Does it run in his family? 
It's pretty treatable if early but u said missed diagnosis. 
Feck sake 
Hope,he r ok xxx


----------



## aaronswoman79

Angel, oh no to the Glaucoma! You dh definitely is much too young for Glaucoma. It also runs in my family. Darn genetics! Hopefully the docs can help him from the Glaucoma progressing hon. Sounds like you had fun at your sisters. We took the kiddies to the pumpkin patch also, yesterday. They had a bunch of bouncy houses so Natalie had a blast. Sophia is still too young to do much. But she did have fun there just watching all of the other children. Sorry you cycles are still a bit wonky. But I am glad you are doing better after your mc. Was worried about you hon. I am so glad this terrible ordeal is over for you. At least almost over since your hpt still show positive. How are you feeling physically? I see you keep yourself very busy. Having a baby will do that for you. How is Pierce these days? I bet he is walking very well. Believe it or not, Sophia is still a clutz at times, still walking into walls or tripping over herself. She does run exceptionally fast though. She can run through the house very fast, I get scared she is gonna fall on her face though. She is climbing on the sofas and into everything, a handful.

Laura, hope you and Simon are doing well! So sorry he is still having fits. How are you doing? Is your thyroid still acting up? I need to get myself to the docs. Stupid question but, do they celebrate Halloween in Ireland? Sorry, I am a little spacey these days. Been so busy with the kids. How is the weather over there right now? Its October and still pretty hot here, very unusual since it is already Fall. 

Lisa, I am sure Elena is just frustrated because she is just about to crawl and wants to get around. Or maybe she is already crawling by the you get this message. Does she have any teeth yet? Teething can totally mess with our los. Sophie is so cranky lately and I am thinking she is about to get another tooth. On average it takes about 3 to 4 weeks for just 1 of her teeth to break through. Poor baby, its been so painful for her. 

Bethany, how are you and Lorelei? I am sure you are very busy planning her birthday party. So happy for you that your dh is back. It must be hard when he is gone. Are you gonna have a big party for your little lady? Or a smaller party for close knit family and friends? 

Leslie, hope everything is going great for you. I hope your pregnancy is progressing nice and healthy and that you have a great support system there with your husband. I am about to go and check your journal for any updates. Take care hon.

Hi Amy, hope things are going well for you. So glad its getting closer and closer to your frozen embryo transfer. Hopefully the vertigo is getting better for you. I need to check your journal also.

Hello to our new ladies! Hope everything is going well for both of you. The ladies here have a lot of experience with ttc, using opks, temping, you name it! So if you ever have any questions or just need support we are all here!! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## xoxo4angel

I'll just pick up Simon's braces for you Laura and deliver them in person...that would be dreamy!! I pray you get good results back at the end of the week! How is your Mom and how has your sister's recovery been since her kidney surgery? And yeah, the AF thing is a bummer...I'm thinking if I come off of birth control, I can use OPKs & withdraw method pretty effectively! We'll see :flow: As for DH, the drops will stave off any additional loss of vision. Back in Feb the Dr said it was an issue with his tear ducts and gave him moisturizing eye drops :dohh: Now he had advance glaucoma with no family history of it! 

G'nite ladies. Hope the rest of you are well!


----------



## xoxo4angel

:wave: Jess! Oh I imagine Sophia is quick on her feet! Pierce is still falling often, but it's because he is reaching up for something or he isn't paying attention! Glad Natalie enjoyed the pumpkin patch! Pierce just liked walking around and ours is attached to a petting zoo, so he loved that!


----------



## seaoftwilight

Hi, ladies! Please allow me to join. I had a D&C about two weeks ago. I was eight weeks and it was devastating. It was my first pregnancy. I would never wish this pain anybody! Nobody really understands how I feel in the sphere of people that I know. I feel so alone. :cry:

The only thing that keeps me going is dreaming of having a rainbow baby! The doc said that there's no medical reason to wait to TTC, but hubby insists on waiting until after AF and he won't budge. I'm nervous and have no idea when it will come. I never had a cycle after I stopped the pill back in July. I got pg my first try before AF came. So I don't know what my normal cycle will be like. 

It's so nerve-wracking not knowing what's going happen. I've never even tempted before or anything. At least a found a group of ladies going through the same thing. :)


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi seaoftwilight, 
Sorry for your loss, I had a d&c Oct and am feeling a lot better now although I have times where I feel down, to be expected.
DH and I said we were going to wait until AF but that went out the window, I don't chart or anything, its just a waiting game.


----------



## seaoftwilight

Mummy3ds, I'm sorry for your loss too. It's still really hard. I cry pretty much everyday and I have trouble controlling my emotions. I cried when my boss scolded me yesterday. It was humiliating! People think I'm not strong enough and that I should move on. Nobody understands how I feel. 

Lucky! DH won't even DTD without protection. He's that determined to not get pregnant this cycle. It sucks because I don't want to miss an egg if it's there. But I gotta make hubby happy too. He originally wanted to wait until next year which I couldn't do. Back to the waiting game.


----------



## mummy3ds

You will only feel better when your read to, don't worry about crying at the boss (do they know?) do you not have a friend who has been through a mc? I was surprised how any had :(
Just take it 1 day at a time, Im wishing for af now so I can start a fresh tbh xx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Sea ~ So sorry for your loss :hugs: It will get easier doll, give yourself this time to heal. You'll be back to ttc in no time! Sorry your had a rough go with your boss, I was super sensitive after my losses...hopefully he/she is sympathetic to your situation. 

Mummy ~ Forgive me if you've said this already, will this be your 4th baby? Your user name says 3 DS (3 boys)...what fun your house must be!! Jess (another Mom on this thread) has 3 daughters :cloud9: Never a dull moment! Come on :witch:

:dust: for those ttc!

Halloween plans ladies??


----------



## mommylov

Hi Ladies!

Angel, Im so sorry to hear about the wonky cycle :( I dont blame you for wanting to just take some time off from everything and let things happen naturally. Do you think putting the ring in before you are at 0 caused a delay and/or the spotting? Also so sorry to hear about DH's eye issues. I too have read that its treatable if caught early enough so I really hope that he gets it fixed and gets better. I cant imagine losing my sight or any part of it. That must be very frustrating and difficult for him. :(

Laura, I second Angel and maybe we can come deliver the package personally! Im still wanting to plan a trip out there at some point! How are you feeling? I hope you and your little fella are holding up ok. I love the pics you post of him on FB... he is so cute!

Jess, Glad Natalie had a good time with the bouncy house. Im sure Sophia had a good time just getting out and watching all the action like you said. Itll be fun to see them all play together soon and as she gets bigger. :cloud9: How are you doing?

Bethany, Miss you loads!!!! xoxoxo

Lisa, hope all is well with you and E!

Leslie, hopping over to your journal!

To the new ladies, hope you girls are holding up ok. Seaoftwilight, I know all too well of how you are feeling right now. I had a D&C with my first and was just gutted. I thought it was the end of the world and had lost all hope. Thats when I found this group and these wonderful ladies. Rest assure it will get better dear and you will make it through this. We are here to support and if you have any questions at all feel free to ask. Take your time with everything and grieve. One of the hardest things for me when I started this journey was coming to terms with the fact that the people in my life just couldn't get what I was going through. It was such a blessing to meet these ladies and they honestly are a big part of why I am still on this journey. Big hugs to you all and hope our rainbows are coming. :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Seaoftwilight welcome hon
Sorry for ur loss xxx
We all,hve,been where u r at and know,the pain xxx
It look me 5.5 weeks yo get af after
I waited 3 cycles, because of liver tests on me
I got preg within 12 days of ttc with,my now 16 month,old,rainbow.
So we r,proof u can be fine next time xxx
Hugs hon
I think waiting one cycle is good because otherwise dating preg Can be difficult
If u did get. Preg before af it could worry u more not knowing if bub was measuring right
Plus it gives u time yo heal a little mentally 
Totally only my opinion though hon
Everyone is different 
My sil got preg straight away and has 2 yr old now
So either way can be good.
Sorry if I'm rambling Xx


----------



## lilesMom

Sea of t. I cried everyday for a good,while.
It gets less and less painfull I promise Xx
I thought I'd never,be ok but I am
I named her lile and now I smile when I think of my angel
It took,time to get here but I did
U will too Xx
A Doc told me he doesn't worry about the moms who cry
We r working,through our grief and,releasing 
Those who bottle it up hve it saved for heartache later.
Hugs honey xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Amy, Jess and Angel,hey xxx
I'd love for ye to bring,the afos, we could hve a party to,celebrate :-D
No,news,here.
But that isn't bad :-D
S and,me,r hunkered down until,he is over this bout.
But I knows we will,be fine xxx


----------



## seaoftwilight

Thank you so much for your support, everybody! I'm so happy I found this group. It's great to know that ithers know how I feel and I don't have Togo through this journey alone!

LilesMom, you are right that it would be less stressful if I waited until after AF for dating purposes. With this last pregnancy, I got pg before my first cycle off of the pill and I had no idea when I ovulated. The pregnancy wasn't progressing like it should but the doctors here had no idea because they didn't know when I actually conceived. My dates were all over the place. I was a nervous mess. This is why DH insists on waiting for AF to TTC and I now understand. It's just so hard to wait!


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all,
My user name is a bit out dated, I joined this group when I was ttc no4 so I now have 4ds the angel I lost was no5 (and possibly no6 as it looks like twins but they were unable to deffo confirm as no hb in either) 
Sea, I am glad you are finding support here and it does sound like your dh is thinking very practically due to the problems you encountered last time, he sounds very caring and supportive which you need.
I feel very heavy in my tummy today (and last night) so wondering if Im heading towards AF, today is CD22 and if Im right about when I o'd 11DPO.
Hope everyone else is doing well I like that there are rainbow stories, it gives me hope xx


----------



## detterose

Thank you to all of you ladies for your warm welcome. I am really pleased to say I got my BFP at 9dpo and again today at 10dpo. Faint but definitely there :) Hoping this is a sticky bean!! Will be checking in to see all you beautiful ladies get your BFPs.


----------



## mummy3ds

Congrats Detterose  I not sure what your back story is as there is a lot to read onthis thread  fx for lots mor BFPs and sticky beans xx


----------



## lilesMom

Waiting sucks seaoft but it will pass
Ur rainbow bub will be worth all the heartache xxx

Mummy3ds hope ur holding u ok xxx

Congrats detterose x 

Love to all

Angel how r u and p hon?

Hey Jess, Jen , Bethany and Lisa

Amy xxx
Still loving keeping up with u in ur journal xxx
:dust: 
Xxx 

Hoprvi didn't miss,anyone xxx


----------



## xoxo4angel

Congrats to Detterose...may Mummy & Sea follow close behind! :dust:

I'm looking forward to taking P to the zoo-boo this weekend, though I'm not sure what to expect from the zoo :shrug: Should be fun!

Oh and I'm super excited about Thanksgiving weekend, I know it's a month out, but my sis and I are going to see Wicked! :happydance: We're also starting out Black Friday scouting...the girl is a fanatic about these sales! My DH offered to pay her if she wouldn't go! :haha: Hope you all are well! Xoxo


----------



## detterose

Thanks ladies. Hope you are all doing well xxx


----------



## mummy3ds

OMG I feel so odd, I did post yesterday about feeling peculiar but I feel really strange.

So I think im 12DPO yday I felt full like a ball in my tummy, dizzy like I was in a bubble, headache, tender boobs, tearful, creamy cm
today I have a headache, feel full, backache and dry cm 
both days CP is high out of reach

what do you ladies think?


----------



## mommylov

Morning Ladies!! Happy Friday! :dance:

Angel, Im so jealous!!!!!! I missed going to see wicked in Cali the year I moved and I was sooo bummed. I hope you have a wonderful time and tell us all about it!! How you feeling? Hope mother nature is being kind. :hugs:

Laura, how are you feeling dear? You had blood work and were waiting on test results right? Are you feeling any better? If I'm wrong forgive me :oops:

mummy3ds, I hope those are good signs! Ive heard that be the case for both women that are pregnant and woman who had AF knocking at their door. I used to have what I thought was clear symptoms and signs and have been both disappointed some months (when AF showed) and pleasantly surprised 3 other times (when I did get pregnant) if that makes sense. Sorry I probably am not helping :( Are you going to test soon?

Bethany & Jess....... :kiss: :kiss: :kiss: 

:wave: to anyone I have missed!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!!!!!!

EDIT: On a slightly and more random and embarrassing note... I was listening to the radio the other day and heard this song that had a catchy beat and found myself in a better mood awhile listening to it. So I decided to use my Shazam app on my phone to capture it and download it at some point. Half the time when I use this app I never pay attention to actually sings songs that I like, I just click download and buy it. So this morning I noticed that this song was playing at look at my dash in my car and saw who sang it. Now here is the embarrassing part..... It was NICK JONAS!!!!!!!!!! Sigh. Nick Jonas - Jealous. That's the song. I'm not gonna lie... I'm a little relieved at the idea of you guys not being able to see me in person at the moment so that I can somewhat save face. LOL


----------



## mummy3ds

mommylove your totally right all my symptoms can be attributed to both AF and BFP
I have no idea when to test as Im on my 1st cycle since my MMC and subsequent D&C, that will be 4 weeks on wed......


----------



## mommylov

Did you test at all after the MC? I ask because I remember my dr having me going in for blood work weekly after my D&C to see when my HCG levels were back to 0. I believe it took 6 weeks then two weeks after that af showed. So if there is residual HCG in your body I cant see it creating symptoms if that makes sense.


----------



## xoxo4angel

It's almost Halloween...my DH picked up a scarecrow and it spooks me each time I look out out living room window (looks like a peeping Tom!).

PS Amy now I'm curious about this Jonas song...I need to look into it!


----------



## mommylov

LOL! That would creep me out too Angel! Is P dressing up?

OMG I cant believe I even fessed up to liking that song :oops: LOL

Happy Monday everyone! :D


----------



## mummy3ds

mommylov said:


> Did you test at all after the MC? I ask because I remember my dr having me going in for blood work weekly after my D&C to see when my HCG levels were back to 0. I believe it took 6 weeks then two weeks after that af showed. So if there is residual HCG in your body I cant see it creating symptoms if that makes sense.

I tested last Monday and it was -ve so Im confident all left over HCG has now gone


----------



## mommylov

mummy3ds said:


> I tested last Monday and it was -ve so Im confident all left over HCG has now gone

Oh thats good. When are you planing on testing again? Sending you loads of dust! :dust:


----------



## mummy3ds

Well its CD28 today and no sign of AF so thinking Friday


----------



## mommylov

FX!!


----------



## Marthea007

Hey ladies, wondering if I could join you all! DH and I started TTC in May of this year, got our first :BFP: 8/20 and were super excited! Sadly, at 8w6, baby was only 6w3d and no heartbeat. :( Ended up having a D&C 9/24. So we have already started TTC again because we decided we couldn't wait any more.

And I'm just wondering if anyone else had this experience after the D&C? I bled the day of the D&C, then had the smallest amount of brown discharge for 4 days. Then 9 days after the procedure, I had a 4 day, lighter than normal period. Then no more bleeding. Did anyone else have a week with no bleeding then more bleeding? Just seemed really weird.

FX for everyone TTC!! :)


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning,
I'm sorry for your loss, I was 11 weeks and baby had not grown since 5-6 weeks :-( 
I didn't experience this I'm afraid, I've had no bleeding since a week after my d and c which was 1st oct.
We are hoping for a bfp this weekend or af so we can get on with tcc 
Good luck xx


----------



## mommylov

Hi Marthea, welcome and so sorry for your loss. I cant remember if I had the same kind of bleeding pattern but I do remember bleeding for a little while and then not having anything until almost 6 weeks later. Our bodies can do some random things while trying to regulate but I think a little light spotting and/or bleeding should be ok. They say that if you have heavy bleeding (fully soak a pad in an hour) then thats when you need to call your Dr ASAP.


----------



## lilesMom

Martha my bleeding stopped and restarted I think after a few days.
I remember having paain when I wasn't bleeding
I felt,like if I Gould bleed I'd feel better
I went yo my Doc and started bleeding in the bathroom at the docs
Not major, juste like af
My Doc said all normals 
If ur worried see ur Doc
But it sounds ok to me
Hugs xxx
Sorry for ur loss xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Mummy 3 ds fx,and :dust:'


----------



## xoxo4angel

Marthea ~ My RE told me I could expecting spotting a couple weeks post D&C due to the drop of HCG. It happened as she said, 2 weeks post D&C red spotting, then 3 weeks later AF. I am sorry for your loss, may you find much comfort and answers here as I always have xoxo

Mummy ~ Have you tested yet?

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mummy3ds

How are you feeling Martha?
AF appeared with me on Saturday so we are now officially TTCing well when af is done lol


----------



## detterose

Looks like I am back... Betas confirmed I am losing my little bean :(


----------



## mommylov

mummy3ds, glad that you are now officially ttc now! Hope af isnt too bad for you

detterose, Im so sorry to hear about your loss. :( Take in lots of snuggles with your little man and all the time you need.

Martha, how are you holding up? Has the bleeding subsided?

:wave: to everyone!


----------



## mummy3ds

detterose I am so sorry to hear of your loss, sending you hugs xx
I am surprise how much of an AF I am experiencing tbh but hey ho, good clear out!!


----------



## mommylov

Thats a good way of looking at it! Fresh start for your rainbow! :)


----------



## xoxo4angel

So so sorry detterose :hugs: I do hope things pass swiftly and without complications. Sending peaceful wishes your way.

Mummy ~ Sorry the witch got you.

Sea & Marthea I hope this finds you well xoxo

:dust: Ladies! May November prove to be a fruitful month :bunny:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs,detterose xxx

Love to al xxx


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone
hope you dont mind me joining 
im 2 weeks post d and c - i had it had 11 weeks6 days and baby stopped growing at 8 week 5 days :cry:
i bled for 9 days only light though mostly brown bleed TMI!!
sorry 
was clear from last saturday so we had protected sex.. just to be safe for infection.. this week i have had brown spotting and one wipe of red yesterday which is weird!!
tested today and came back negative and now feel as thogh i want to TTC..
do i need to wait a cycle or not??

:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3ds

I was told it was for dating purposes  so go for it


----------

